# The 'You Are Banned' Game



## DarkAura (May 5, 2008)

Let's say that this is a game where you make the person who posted before you banned for any reason, as long as others can see it.  Like this:

Say the person above me is 1337OMG.  

My post:
You are banned for being too 1337.  

Hope this thing catches on.


----------



## ScuberSteve (May 5, 2008)

You are banned for having a spoiler in your sig.


----------



## science (May 5, 2008)

You are banned because you are not an actual Scuber-diver... scuba diver.


----------



## DarkAura (May 5, 2008)

You are banned for eating too much ice cream, sundae head.


----------



## Linkiboy (May 5, 2008)

YOU ARE BOTH SUSPENDED


----------



## Ace Gunman (May 5, 2008)

That's inappropriate! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (Who gets the reference?)


----------



## Talaria (May 5, 2008)

You are banned for carrying dangerous firearms without a license


----------



## BoneMonkey (May 5, 2008)

Ace Gunman is banned for being to Acey


----------



## Talaria (May 5, 2008)

You are banned for being too slow in posting your message.


----------



## ScuberSteve (May 5, 2008)

^Banned for being a TRAP^



			
				Ace Gunman said:
			
		

> That's inappropriate!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not cool. Especially since you mobbed my blog.


----------



## Narin (May 5, 2008)

^ Banned for knowing thats a trap.


----------



## B-Blue (May 5, 2008)

^Banned for having a cute avatar  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				Ace Gunman said:
			
		

> That's inappropriate!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ROFL  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . I miss CNET_Peter (or was it CNET_Liam I can't remember) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Bob Evil (May 5, 2008)

^ banned for being too retro ...


----------



## Minox (May 5, 2008)

^banned for being thebobevil


----------



## Costello (May 5, 2008)

^ banned for using an avatar hosted on imageshack


----------



## ItsMetaKnight (May 5, 2008)

^banned for killing santa claus


----------



## Spikey (May 5, 2008)

^Banned for not knowing that WASN'T Santa Claus


----------



## Satangel (May 5, 2008)

^ banned for pwning to much


----------



## Minox (May 5, 2008)

^banned for choking on stylus


----------



## Westside (May 5, 2008)

^ Banned for banning someone else.


----------



## Minox (May 5, 2008)

^banned for banning me instead of himself


----------



## Westside (May 5, 2008)

V Banned before even trying to ban me.


----------



## B-Blue (May 5, 2008)

^ Banned for being too funny


----------



## Bob Evil (May 5, 2008)

B-Blue said:
			
		

> ^ Banned for being too funny



^ banned for sarcasm


----------



## Westside (May 5, 2008)

^ banned for lying.


----------



## superrob (May 5, 2008)

^Banned for walking the earth.


----------



## jesterscourt (May 5, 2008)

^ Banned for reminding me of how botched The Thief and the Cobbler's official release was...


----------



## Minox (May 5, 2008)

^banned for having a strange avatar


----------



## Westside (May 5, 2008)

^banned for turning this into a different kind of thread.


----------



## Sonicslasher (May 5, 2008)

^ banned for not having enough fun with himself
< banned for caving into peer presure
v banned for not lieking mudkips!!!11


----------



## mthrnite (May 5, 2008)

sonicslasher said:
			
		

> ^ banned for not having enough fun with himself
> < banned for caving into peer presure
> v banned for not lieking mudkips!!!11




^ Banned for not loving Dragonball enough
< Banned for loving Dragonball too much
v Banned for saying something bad about the Macintosh


----------



## Westside (May 5, 2008)

^ Banned for being far too kind. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




< Banned for banning an amazing person.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



v Banned for being after me... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sorry dude...


----------



## azotyp (May 5, 2008)

^^ Banned for being cool supervisor 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



< banned for being a smartass
v banned for being a human being


----------



## mthrnite (May 5, 2008)

^ banned for knowing about me being Westside
< banned for giving Thug4Life a hotfoot
V bannded for drinking yellow stuff that's not mountain dew


----------



## cupajoe (May 5, 2008)

^Banned for calling him a supervisor


----------



## Bob Evil (May 5, 2008)

mthrnite said:
			
		

> ^ banned for knowing about me being Westside
> < banned for giving Thug4Life a hotfoot
> V bannded for drinking yellow stuff that's not mountain dew



True ... it was Mello Yello ...


----------



## Sinkhead (May 5, 2008)

^ Banned for being too evil
< Banned because he has a sink for a head
V Banned for not being a member of staff


----------



## The Teej (May 5, 2008)

^ Banned for THAT'S WHAT YOU THINK
< Banned for thinking almonds are eggs
V Banned for not using the letter Z in his next post


----------



## Sonicslasher (May 5, 2008)

^ Bannedz0rd for saying something untrue 
< Banned for banning bans
V Banned for misuse of hrth


----------



## Orc (May 5, 2008)

^ Banned for using "Bannedz0rd"
< Banned for using the Dragonzord


----------



## cupajoe (May 5, 2008)

Orc said:
			
		

> ^ Banned for using "Bannedz0rd"
> < Banned for using the Dragonzord


^Banned for not saying Megazord!


----------



## Ferrariman (May 5, 2008)

^Banned for triple banning.








I do not have a dog!


----------



## Orc (May 5, 2008)

^ Banned for thinking my cat is a dog.


----------



## pasc (May 5, 2008)

^ banned for his ava
< banned for posting
ν banned for being Bonemonkey


----------



## cupajoe (May 5, 2008)

Orc said:
			
		

> ^ Banned for thinking my cat is a dog.


^Banned for saying something irrelevant to the post above


----------



## coolbho3000 (May 5, 2008)

^ Banned for ?
< Banned for ?
v Banned for ?


----------



## Awdofgum (May 5, 2008)

^ Banned.
< Banned.
V Banned.


----------



## Ferrariman (May 5, 2008)

^^banned for not being creative


----------



## Willemoke (May 5, 2008)

^Banned because you call people not creative.


----------



## vladislaus (May 5, 2008)

^Banned for virally sponsoring Ferrari


----------



## B-Blue (May 5, 2008)

^ Banned for his ugly avatar


----------



## vladislaus (May 5, 2008)

^Banned for his use of 8bit.


----------



## dEC0DED (May 5, 2008)

^banned for almost being here a year and has 22 posts.


----------



## SchuchWun (May 5, 2008)

^ Banned for being Canadian
< Banned for being Canadian.
V Banned for not being Canadian


----------



## Sephi (May 5, 2008)

^ Banned for the Motorola symbol in his avatar
< Banned for being the awesome Sephiroth and sucking at typing
V Banned for not knowing the alt + num code for the ¿


----------



## B-Blue (May 5, 2008)

^Banned for being right about everything he said


----------



## Sephi (May 5, 2008)

^ banned for trying to put this topic back on track by only using  a "^"


----------



## SleepingDragon (May 5, 2008)

banned for having the coolest avatar at gbatemp!


----------



## B-Blue (May 5, 2008)

^Banned for not having an avatar


----------



## kallekall (May 5, 2008)

Banned for not getting banned fast enough


----------



## cosmo2389 (May 5, 2008)

Banned for lack of sig!


----------



## Tommy Gunn (May 5, 2008)

Banned for to much sig


----------



## cosmo2389 (May 5, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Banned for to much sig



Haha! Nice one! I was in the process of editing!


----------



## [M]artin (May 5, 2008)

Banned for editing.


----------



## ScuberSteve (May 5, 2008)

Banned for not finishing Godot.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (May 6, 2008)

Banned for being a Korean, just like meh.


----------



## OSW (May 6, 2008)

Banned. Kim Jong-il's orders.


----------



## psycoblaster (May 6, 2008)

^banned for not being Korean


----------



## Sonicslasher (May 6, 2008)

^ Banned for using to much of the same material
< Unbanned for hax0ring
V Warned for not being 1337 enough


----------



## xalphax (May 6, 2008)

^ yuri, is that you? then you are banned!
< was banned before
v  banned for unfairness


----------



## Mewgia (May 6, 2008)

^ banned for having a furry avatar


----------



## creepingcreep (May 6, 2008)

^banned for being from somewhere sunnier then where I am
V banned for clicking on someones sig


----------



## Marxian (May 6, 2008)

Newgia: Banned because I clicked the link in your sig.

Creepingcreep: Banned for being creepy.


----------



## King Zargo (May 6, 2008)

^ Banned because I say so!!!
< Activate "Anti Ban Shield Prototype". Anti Ban Shield: "Activation successful. Setting Parameters."
V Banned for using Caps lock!


----------



## Salamantis (May 6, 2008)

Marxian said:
			
		

> Newgia: Banned because I clicked the link in your sig.
> 
> Creepingcreep: Banned for being creepy.



Banned for spelling Mewgia wrong >.>


----------



## Marxian (May 6, 2008)

Rick Astley = BAN!


----------



## solange82200 (May 6, 2008)

^ Banned for making me read this long a** thread.


----------



## King Zargo (May 7, 2008)

^ Banned for banning without a BAN CARD!!!
< Activate "Anti Ban Shield Prototype v2". Anti Ban Shield: "Activation successful. Setting Parameters."
V Banned for loving Pokemans.


----------



## HyoImowano (May 7, 2008)

^Banned for Rick Astley and Tingle


----------



## DarkAura (May 7, 2008)

Banned for having so many DS's.


----------



## Mewgia (May 7, 2008)

banned for misreading HyoImoano's sig


----------



## [M]artin (May 7, 2008)

Banned for Brenner.


----------



## Mewgia (May 7, 2008)

banned for putting brackets around one letter of his irl name to make it a screenname


----------



## [M]artin (May 7, 2008)

Banned for *NOT* putting brackets around one letter of his irl name to make it a screenname!


----------



## myuusmeow (May 7, 2008)

Banned for having a mustache/goatee thing that goes on top of your mouth.


----------



## Spikey (May 7, 2008)

banned for avatar not going up to GTA4


----------



## JPH (May 7, 2008)

Banned...because you're on strike!


----------



## Talaria (May 7, 2008)

Banned for being  a furfag


----------



## James B. (May 7, 2008)

Banned for having a guy with their shirt off in their sig.


----------



## B-Blue (May 7, 2008)

^Banned cuz you're wrong


----------



## xalphax (May 7, 2008)

^ banned for having a mirror-inverted signature as avatar counterpart


----------



## aerowalk (May 7, 2008)

u r banned for saying "BAWWWW!"


----------



## YetiXX (May 7, 2008)

Banned because Charlie is a poor mans Guile.


----------



## aerowalk (May 7, 2008)

banned for having no avatar / sig


----------



## Mewgia (May 7, 2008)

banned for walking on air


----------



## B-Blue (May 8, 2008)

^Banned for the Bidoof in you avatar and sig


----------



## Mewgia (May 8, 2008)

^banned for discriminating based on worship practices D:


----------



## Harpuia (May 8, 2008)

Banned for breeding Mew and Lugia. That's like Skitty x Wailord.


----------



## GameDragon (May 8, 2008)

^Banned for not repping Harpuia in your avatar/sig.


----------



## xalphax (May 8, 2008)

^ banned for playing ssbb


----------



## B-Blue (May 8, 2008)

^ Banned because I want to ban you


----------



## Ferrariman (May 9, 2008)

B-Blue said:
			
		

> ^ Banned because I want to ban you


Banned for banning without good reason.


----------



## OrcMonkey© (May 9, 2008)

^ Banned for saying Banned for banning without good reason.


----------



## King Zargo (May 9, 2008)

^ Banned for saying for saying Banned for banning without good reason


----------



## Ferrariman (May 9, 2008)

Banned for repetition of repetition


----------



## gblock247 (May 9, 2008)

banned for having a creepy looking kid as your avatar(sorry if that's a relative 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )


----------



## juggernaut911 (May 9, 2008)

your banned for not having an avatar


----------



## DarkAura (May 9, 2008)

Banned for being inactive.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (May 9, 2008)

Banned for having over 2000 posts.


----------



## OrcMonkey© (May 9, 2008)

banned for having 632 posts


----------



## Narin (May 9, 2008)

^ Banned for living in Japan


----------



## B-Blue (May 9, 2008)

^Banned for


----------



## DarkAura (May 9, 2008)

Banned for pixelated Mario.

*Posts merged*

Banned for merging posts.


----------



## The Worst (May 9, 2008)

^banned for knowing Canadians fans who rioted in the streets after a first round victory.


----------



## DarkAura (May 9, 2008)

Banned for not knowing I live on the West coast, not Montreal.


----------



## SaiZou (May 9, 2008)

banned for having the worst sig


----------



## DarkAura (May 9, 2008)

Banned for mistaking me for The Worst and making fun of mah sig.


----------



## gizmo_gal (May 9, 2008)

You are banned for having a DarkAura surround your posts.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (May 9, 2008)

^ You're banned for not having a penis


----------



## Toni Plutonij (May 9, 2008)

< Banned for making sexual remarks..

EDIT: Posts should have been merged!!


----------



## gizmo_gal (May 9, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> ^ You're banned for not having a penis


Who says I dont 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Lol!

You are banned for being sexist.


----------



## B-Blue (May 9, 2008)

^Banned for no reason


----------



## ackers (May 9, 2008)

^Banned because I said so


----------



## xalphax (May 9, 2008)

^ banned because i like the sound of that.


----------



## gizmo_gal (May 9, 2008)

Banned because you abuse you're power to ban!


----------



## Sephi (May 9, 2008)

^ banned for having more posts than me


----------



## Dylan (May 10, 2008)

^ Banned for having less posts than me


----------



## Ferrariman (May 10, 2008)

banned for eating babies


----------



## deathfisaro (May 10, 2008)

^ Banned for not eating babies


----------



## gizmo_gal (May 10, 2008)

Banned for not washing your hands after using the bathroom.


----------



## Narin (May 10, 2008)

^ Banned for being a girl on the internets


----------



## B-Blue (May 10, 2008)

^Banned because . . .


----------



## ojsinnerz. (May 10, 2008)

Banned because he/she has no reason why they banned the previous person.


----------



## B-Blue (May 10, 2008)

^Banned cuz you didn't look at profile to see if I'm a guy or a girl


----------



## The Worst (May 10, 2008)

^banned because i did look at your profile and it's awful.  just awful.
< banned for knowing the difference between babies and salad. (I don't eat babies)


----------



## ojsinnerz. (May 10, 2008)

banned for looking at his profile.


----------



## B-Blue (May 10, 2008)

^Banned for looking at my profile


----------



## Toni Plutonij (May 10, 2008)

^Banned for having a Mario with HUGE nose (even bigger than his hat!!)


----------



## Mewgia (May 10, 2008)

^banned for being radioactive


----------



## xalphax (May 10, 2008)

^ banned for being blond


----------



## Mewgia (May 10, 2008)

^banned for being secretly jealous of my naturally blond hair


----------



## Awdofgum (May 10, 2008)

^banned for being 1 post away from 1337

Edit: un-banned for being 1337


----------



## dice (May 10, 2008)

^ banned for phail


----------



## Narin (May 10, 2008)

^ Banned for being a moderator


----------



## Torrunt (May 11, 2008)

^ Banned for banning a moderator.


----------



## xalphax (May 11, 2008)

^ banned for joining on  hitlers birthday.


----------



## B-Blue (May 11, 2008)

^Banned for having a creepy avatar


----------



## henkp (May 11, 2008)

^Banned for spambanning


----------



## gordillo (May 11, 2008)

^ banned for only having 9 post lol


----------



## xalphax (May 11, 2008)

^unbanned for saving me the work


----------



## Gangsta_L (May 11, 2008)

^banned for being lazy


----------



## King Zargo (May 11, 2008)

^banned for posting in this topic.


----------



## Narin (May 11, 2008)

^Banned for having a freaky signature


----------



## distorted.freque (May 11, 2008)

^Banned for having such a stylish moogle as an avatar, kupo.


----------



## King Zargo (May 11, 2008)

^banned for lying


----------



## anime_junkie (May 11, 2008)

^banned for using AIM.


----------



## distorted.freque (May 11, 2008)

^ Banned for being a junkie.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (May 11, 2008)

^Banned for having post count that can be read from both sides, from left-to-right, and right-to-left (currrent number of posts: 191)


----------



## Masta_mind257 (May 11, 2008)

^banned for taking too much notice in someone's post count


----------



## Salamantis (May 11, 2008)

^banned for *NOT *taking too much notice in someone's post count


----------



## [M]artin (May 11, 2008)

Banned for reversal.


----------



## SavageWaffle (May 11, 2008)

^ Banned for ugly avatar


----------



## cherryduck (May 11, 2008)

^ banned for having a log of posts


----------



## B-Blue (May 11, 2008)

^Banned for editing your post


----------



## DarkAura (May 12, 2008)

Banned for being banned twice by me.


----------



## Ferrariman (May 12, 2008)

Banned for anonymous reasons


----------



## B-Blue (May 12, 2008)

^Banned for the "white ranger" in his sig


----------



## DarkAura (May 13, 2008)

Banned.


----------



## gizmo_gal (May 13, 2008)

^ Banned for having a Cyclo when I want one but dont have one.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (May 13, 2008)

^ Banned for wanting a CycloDS when I have one..That makes me superior!!


----------



## Timo710 (May 13, 2008)

Banned for having a username nobody can pronounce, I mean, think of others, hmmkay?


----------



## Gangsta_L (May 13, 2008)

Banned for being wrong, since we Dutch people can speak uit the "ij" just fine (sounds like Y).


----------



## JBl147 (May 13, 2008)

Banned for being Dutch.


----------



## Narin (May 13, 2008)

Banned for being a newbie.


----------



## gizmo_gal (May 13, 2008)

Banned for having fewer posts them me, when you've been a member longer.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 14, 2008)

You are banned for claiming you're a girl when in actual fact you are Gordon Shumway from Melmac.


----------



## xalphax (May 14, 2008)

^ you are banned for wasting your 1000th post.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (May 14, 2008)

^ You're banned for thinking he wasted his 1000th post, but posts doesn't count or increase in Testing Area..


----------



## DarkAura (May 16, 2008)

Banned for PURE PWNAGE!!!


----------



## ScuberSteve (May 16, 2008)

Banned for saying pwn like "pone" instead of "own".


----------



## DarkAura (May 16, 2008)

Banned for contradicting himself.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (May 16, 2008)

Banned for having someones else name on your sig, other than your own!!


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 16, 2008)

You are banned for trying to ban someone with 10x as many posts...


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 16, 2008)

^Banned for being the  61,451# member to join this site.


----------



## Scorpei (May 16, 2008)

Obviously banned for spelling "Nintendo"  wrong in your sig:
Nintedno...Wii Xbox...360......emulators.......and my ds


----------



## Toni Plutonij (May 16, 2008)

^Banned for being "the" Scorpei, owner of one of the most informative web pages..(and if you're not the one I'm thinking of, you're banned for using his name)


----------



## MagNetCZ (May 16, 2008)

Banned for growing plutonium.


----------



## Narin (May 16, 2008)

^ Banned for not having the website in his signature finished


----------



## gizmo_gal (May 16, 2008)

Banned because I say so.


----------



## xalphax (May 16, 2008)

banned for ignorance.


----------



## DarkAura (May 16, 2008)

Banned for being part of a prophecy.


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 16, 2008)

Banned for drinking pringles.


----------



## KDH (May 16, 2008)

Banned because a little man who is currently through the front door, up the stairs, down the thirty-first hallway on the right, past the statue of twin mermaids, through the dark tunnel, over the watterfall, in the cave, through the second door on the left, past the picket fence, and beyond the crowd of protesters of a house just ten miles south of hell says I can ban you.


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 16, 2008)

KDH said:
			
		

> Banned because a little man who is currently through the front door, up the stairs, down the thirty-first hallway on the right, past the statue of twin mermaids, through the dark tunnel, over the watterfall, in the cave, through the second door on the left, past the picket fence, and beyond the crowd of protesters of a house just ten miles south of hell says I can ban you.


Banned for writing an essay.


----------



## Narin (May 16, 2008)

Banned for failing Kindergarten.


----------



## Ferrariman (May 16, 2008)

banned for banning a banner while he was baning another banner.


----------



## gizmo_gal (May 17, 2008)

Banned for banning in tongue twisters.


----------



## Prophet (May 17, 2008)

Banned for having a sexually provocative name.


----------



## Narin (May 17, 2008)

Banned for only having under 200 posts while joined on 2002


----------



## Toni Plutonij (May 17, 2008)

Banned for spreading cheats


----------



## BvanBart (May 17, 2008)

Banned for banning a banned member that used to ban other people wich also were banned


----------



## Lee79 (May 17, 2008)

Banned for banning a banned banana while wearing a crip bandana


----------



## Upperleft (May 17, 2008)

banned for having the same pic for both ava and sig


----------



## gizmo_gal (May 17, 2008)

Banned for not having changed your settings so that you dont have to see peoples sigs or avatars!


----------



## Upperleft (May 17, 2008)

Banned for posting after me


----------



## gizmo_gal (May 17, 2008)

Killed for banning me.


----------



## Upperleft (May 17, 2008)

Banned for killing me =D


----------



## Dylan (May 17, 2008)

banned 0_0


----------



## Upperleft (May 17, 2008)

Banned for being the member no. 119,307


----------



## Prime (May 17, 2008)

banned for banning someone just because of their member no.


----------



## Upperleft (May 17, 2008)

Upperleft said:
			
		

> banned for having the same pic for both ava and sig


----------



## Toni Plutonij (May 17, 2008)

Banned for calling yourself Upperleft, when there's nothing "lefty" about you..or even "upperish"


----------



## Upperleft (May 17, 2008)

Banned for not using smilies in your post


----------



## gizmo_gal (May 17, 2008)

Banned for having a myspace **shudder** and executed for having the _nerve_ to set the link text as "Visit My Site"

EDIT:
Darn, to slow!

Banned for wanting smilies in his post!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (May 17, 2008)

..Yes, having myspace IS A GOOD REASON to be banned.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ..I admit that!!

Still, you are banned for not having any visual identity here!!


----------



## Upperleft (May 17, 2008)

Banned for posting too slow

EDIT: dam! i'm the one who's being slow

NOT Banned for having a smiley in his post


----------



## gizmo_gal (May 17, 2008)

Banned for not being able to stretch to the LowerRight.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (May 17, 2008)

Banned for banning someone who is too slow, while you made the same mistake of slowness!!

EDIT: crap, this is going too fast..now I'm being the snail.........thanks for NOT banning me!!

EDIT 2: gizmo_gal, banned for coming from 1st dimension, while every other normal human comes from 5th!!


----------



## gizmo_gal (May 17, 2008)

Banned for being attentive to the posts prior to your own!

Edit 1: Toni, Banned for expecting me to be "normal" and as for a "Visual Identity" if my words aren't enough 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




P.S. (Also known as "Edit 2") Ignore the baby near the window.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (May 17, 2008)

Banned for having 485 posts and joined 10-april 08.....(must be a spammer  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## gizmo_gal (May 17, 2008)

Banned for thinking I cant come up with 13 legit things to say a day on one of the best sites on the whole Interwebzy


----------



## Ferrariman (May 17, 2008)

All of you are banned for running out of ideas.
Banned for intense plastic surgery


----------



## gizmo_gal (May 17, 2008)

Banned for thinking I ever had ideas to begin with


----------



## Toni Plutonij (May 17, 2008)

You're just been banned for ducktaping your Lite!! pffff (and you think we ran out of ideas, pffff)

EDIT: damn....gizmo_gal....you're banned for pushing in front of me!!


----------



## Ferrariman (May 17, 2008)

banned for being late


----------



## gizmo_gal (May 17, 2008)

Banned for not commenting on my picture.


----------



## Upperleft (May 17, 2008)

Banned for using 'pfff' two times in his post

EDIT: again .. 

Banned for wanting someone to comment on her pic


----------



## Toni Plutonij (May 17, 2008)

Banned for being two posts late!


----------



## gizmo_gal (May 17, 2008)

A double Banning!
Upper left: You are Banned for criticizing someones use of "pfff" yet, not mentioning its actually, "pfft"



			
				From Siyans Head said:
			
		

> Pfft; adjective, derived from Frenishtin. Used to communicate a derisive or belittling dismissal of a thing, person, or idea.



Toni, you are banned for replying before me--thus causing me to have to do elaborate editing to my posts to avoid adding annotation of the fact that my post was late, or slow to come.

P.S. I edited this like...5 times.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (May 17, 2008)

Banned for being too slow AND acting smart!! Trying too pull yourself out of it by talking hard words and using definitions!


----------



## gizmo_gal (May 17, 2008)

Banned for coming from a place that I've never been to and having a last name I cant pronounce!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (May 17, 2008)

Banned for trying to pronounce my name completely wrong..(say it like you say plutonium, but without um in the end, it should rhyme)..we read words differently than you!!


----------



## gizmo_gal (May 17, 2008)

I think I know what it _should _sound like. But I have a speech impediment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so I cant pronounce a lot of things, even though I'm an exceptional reader and have always had high reading comprehension (Until I joined the throngs on the internet that is.)

Banned for making me explain all of that!


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 17, 2008)

Banned forباسعاعها عهصثاعها عهاص0هت عاصاتهاغ شسعاهغه عاءئعخبع خهعيهخاخهسشخهعاعخ قاسهخع سهخىنيتسنؤىيرتلاسغقهل هخعش سباهلااءبل


----------



## Ferrariman (May 17, 2008)

kais said:
			
		

> Banned for???????? ???????? ????0?? ???????? ??????? ???????? ????????????????? ?????? ????????????????????? ???? ??????????


Banned for breaking the english only rule
What did you say?


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 17, 2008)

Banned for telling me there is an english only rule....

Ahh it says nothing really just a bunch of arabic alphabets


----------



## cruddybuddy (May 17, 2008)

You are banned for having 200 posts.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (May 17, 2008)

Banned for being in two groups: Banned and Members..


----------



## KDH (May 17, 2008)

Banned because I posted this from lynx.


----------



## Doggy124 (May 17, 2008)

Banned because I want to ban somebody.


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 17, 2008)

Banned for eating my lasaginia.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (May 17, 2008)

Banned for coming here and banning someone just because you want to satisfy your needs..

EDIT: ...uffff..again..kais, you're banned for talking about food while I'm hungry..


----------



## ScuberSteve (May 17, 2008)

Banned for having a space in your name.


----------



## Doggy124 (May 17, 2008)

Banned for unknown reason.


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 17, 2008)

Banned for banning someone for an unknown reason .


----------



## gizmo_gal (May 17, 2008)

Banned for not being irregular!


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 17, 2008)

Banned for makking fun of asians that don't know what "iregulart" means.

Edit:no seriously what does it mean?


----------



## cruddybuddy (May 17, 2008)

Banned for thinking you're Asian.


----------



## Narin (May 17, 2008)

Banned for having a freaky avatar and signature..come on..what the heck is that thing?


----------



## cruddybuddy (May 17, 2008)

Banned for having never been to California Adventure and seeing the original sketch drawings for Beauty and the Beast.


----------



## Deleted User (May 17, 2008)

^^ Banned for eating the king


----------



## porcobobo (May 17, 2008)

Banned for eating in The Burguer King !


----------



## Narin (May 18, 2008)

Banned for being a noob


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 18, 2008)

Banned for making fun of noobs.


----------



## Talaria (May 18, 2008)

Banned for attempting to be 1337 by speaking n00b speak


----------



## Deleted User (May 18, 2008)

^^ Banned for flipping your hair forward...


----------



## Rock Raiyu (May 18, 2008)

Banned for having 2 capital letters in your name.


----------



## Narin (May 18, 2008)

Banned for being a hypocrite and having two capital letters in his name


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 18, 2008)

Banned for having a moogle as an avatar and not a bangga or to be racist a lizard.


----------



## Narin (May 18, 2008)

Banned for liking banggas, those filthy lizards


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 18, 2008)

Banned for being racist to Banggas.


----------



## Deleted User (May 18, 2008)

^^ Banned for not capitalizing his city's name


----------



## Narin (May 18, 2008)

Banned for being from Costello's Panties


----------



## Apex (May 18, 2008)

^ Banned for being a moogle.


----------



## Deleted User (May 18, 2008)

^^ banned for being one x away from being Apexxx


----------



## Toni Plutonij (May 18, 2008)

^ Banned for not being from anywhere!

EDIT: Too late..

TeenDev, you're banned for having multiple reflection sig..


----------



## Deleted User (May 18, 2008)

^ banned for developing radioactive plants!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (May 18, 2008)

Banned for Jacking from shaunj66..


----------



## Deleted User (May 18, 2008)

^ banned for having more posts than me even though you join like 9 months after me.


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 18, 2008)

Banned for being a year younger than me.


----------



## Upperleft (May 18, 2008)

Banned because you have a random ava


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 18, 2008)

Banned for not finishing the word ava........


----------



## Deleted User (May 18, 2008)

^ banned for only being a member for like 2.5 weeks!


----------



## lukereeve (May 18, 2008)

^ banned for playing GTA advance


----------



## Upperleft (May 18, 2008)

Banned for .. living in costello's panties

EDIT: aww .. slow , too slow

Banned for Being a newbie who registered back in 07


----------



## Deleted User (May 18, 2008)

^ banned for not using transparency in his avatar!


----------



## gizmo_gal (May 18, 2008)

^ Banned for running a site with a ".info" extension.


----------



## Narin (May 18, 2008)

^^ Banned for being an Earthling


----------



## Deleted User (May 18, 2008)

^^ Banned for a weird Username I can't pronounce


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 18, 2008)

Banned for not knowing how to pronounce Narin's username.


----------



## Deleted User (May 18, 2008)

^^ banned for spelling Nintendo worng in his sig.


----------



## lukereeve (May 18, 2008)

^ banned for spelling wrong wrong!


----------



## Deleted User (May 18, 2008)

^^ banned for thinking that was an accident!


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 18, 2008)

Banned for being an accident.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (May 18, 2008)

Banned for not having letters in your ava!


----------



## Narin (May 18, 2008)

Banned for havin a confusing avatar with lots and lots of stuff in it, though still cool


----------



## gizmo_gal (May 18, 2008)

Banned for assuming I'm an earthling simply because I come from 1st Dimension, Earth.


----------



## Foie (May 18, 2008)

Banned for failing in your custom title.


----------



## gizmo_gal (May 18, 2008)

Banned for being unoriginal (Everyone thinks thats accidental 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## Whizz (May 18, 2008)

Banned for not being from the 2nd dimension.


----------



## gizmo_gal (May 18, 2008)

Banned for being prejudiced against those of us special enough to come from the 1st Dimension of Earth.


----------



## Narin (May 18, 2008)

Banned for being special enough to come from the 1st dimension


----------



## Deleted User (May 18, 2008)

^ banned for not having anything left to ban him for.


----------



## xalphax (May 18, 2008)

banned for teh lulz!?!


----------



## Narin (May 18, 2008)

Banned for having an abstract avatar


----------



## Toni Plutonij (May 18, 2008)

Banned for banning him for something he already got banned for..


----------



## gizmo_gal (May 18, 2008)

Banned cause I dont know what you're talking about.


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 18, 2008)

Banned because you are distracting me from my exam test tomorrow.


----------



## fightmethen (May 18, 2008)

banned for holding a black lab on your lap and looking emo


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 18, 2008)

Banned for calling me Emo,and for being a noob.


----------



## fightmethen (May 18, 2008)

Banned for really being emo and taking me calling you emo to heart and also for calling me a noob


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 18, 2008)

Banned for pissing me off and not shutting up.
ييتعبيت قثغيع


----------



## Deleted User (May 18, 2008)

^ banned for skipping anger management classes


----------



## fightmethen (May 18, 2008)

Banned once again because youm ust be emo for not being able to take a joke and also for being 12 years old and playing with lincoln logs


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 18, 2008)

Banned for not adding four more years to twelve,and for being gay.


----------



## fightmethen (May 18, 2008)

Banned for putting peanut butter on your balls and trying to get your dog to lick them off 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can go all day

NEXT!


----------



## Deleted User (May 18, 2008)

^ banned for picking a fight, n00b!


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 18, 2008)

Banned for being a sick fuck,no seriously what's your fucking problem,there is no reason to call me emo in the first place you piece of shit.


----------



## Deleted User (May 18, 2008)

^^ banned for banning the wrong person


----------



## fightmethen (May 18, 2008)

At first it was a joke then you got all defensive lighten up it's the internet.........


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 18, 2008)

Ok,Ok
Banned for making a joke


----------



## fightmethen (May 18, 2008)

P.S. - You spely NINTEDNO wrong it's Nintendo


----------



## Deleted User (May 18, 2008)

yeah... he needs to take a f***ing chill pill, or one of those kid friendly chill strips.


----------



## fightmethen (May 18, 2008)

TeenDev said:
			
		

> yeah... he needs to take a f***ing chill pill, or one of those kid friendly chill strips.



^ hahahaha could not have said it better my friend


----------



## Deleted User (May 18, 2008)

that said part is _I_ could....


----------



## fightmethen (May 18, 2008)

TeenDev said:
			
		

> that said part is _I_ could....



Banned for correcting me


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 18, 2008)

Banned for being off topic and not banning someone.

Edit:tooo late....


----------



## fightmethen (May 18, 2008)

Banned for still being emo and crying into your pillow everynight


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 18, 2008)

hahahhahahhaha.............NO
Banned for being annoying.


----------



## fightmethen (May 18, 2008)

Banned because your come backs are lame and your still emo...on that note good day young lass


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 18, 2008)

Umm banned because you are 5 years old,and have only joined to post 3-4 topics about flashcarts and emulators you are better off with google.

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=86992&st=0


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 19, 2008)

WE should move on with this.


----------



## Mewgia (May 19, 2008)

banned for double posting


----------



## xCuteBunnyx (May 19, 2008)

Mewgia said:
			
		

> banned for double posting


You are banned for having an avatar.


----------



## Dylan (May 19, 2008)

banned for not having an avatar


----------



## jan777 (May 19, 2008)

banned for having blackouts


----------



## Minox (May 19, 2008)

banned for not being banned correctly by me


----------



## Dylan (May 19, 2008)

banned for not being chuck norris


----------



## xalphax (May 19, 2008)

banned for framing his nickname in x's, too!


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 19, 2008)

Banned for having a colorful avatar.


----------



## Smuff (May 19, 2008)

Banned for expecting us all to give a crap about what games he is currently playing


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 19, 2008)

Banned because I like banning things.


----------



## Lloyd14 (May 19, 2008)

You are banned for having a Xbox 360


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 19, 2008)

Banned for banning me because I have a Xbox 360,and there is nothing wrong with that console.


----------



## xalphax (May 19, 2008)

banned for banning me because of my avatar when i already have been banned two times for that.

is there something wrong with my ava?


----------



## Upperleft (May 19, 2008)

Banned because his ava makes my eyes bleed


----------



## Lloyd14 (May 19, 2008)

kais said:
			
		

> Banned for banning me because I have a Xbox 360,and there is nothing wrong with that console.



Banned for banning me because YOU have a Xbox 360!


----------



## Endogene (May 19, 2008)

banned for doing a double bann


----------



## Upperleft (May 19, 2008)

banned because you're the member no.122,122 which is fcking awesome


----------



## xalphax (May 19, 2008)

banned because he is no. 122,112 and not 122,122.


----------



## Upperleft (May 19, 2008)

Banned for noticing my typo


----------



## Endogene (May 19, 2008)

banned for making me notice that my number sucks....


----------



## Alerek (May 19, 2008)

banned for only having two different digits in member number


----------



## EN!GMA (May 19, 2008)

banned for having an unidentifiable pokemon


----------



## Toni Plutonij (May 19, 2008)

Banned for replacing I with ! in your username..


----------



## Kiok (May 19, 2008)

Banned for having to many flashcarts & SD


----------



## SchuchWun (May 19, 2008)

Banned for being a fake cop


----------



## Toni Plutonij (May 19, 2008)

Banned for thinking that I can do it!!


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 20, 2008)

Tanned for being Tonims.


----------



## Narin (May 20, 2008)

Banned for saying Tannded instead of Banned.


----------



## Deleted User (May 20, 2008)

Banned for not being Tan


----------



## gizmo_gal (May 20, 2008)

Banned for using a Mii to represent Yuu on this site.


----------



## Narin (May 20, 2008)

Banned for being a geek and a girl..thats just not right.. *hides*


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 20, 2008)

Baned for not having anything to represent you.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 20, 2008)

Banned for not managing to kill a moogle...


----------



## gizmo_gal (May 20, 2008)

Banned because you banned me when Narin had already done it effectively.

Dang!

Banned for wanting a moogle to die


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 20, 2008)

Banned for questioning the reason why a moogle must die


----------



## DarkAura (May 20, 2008)

Banned for banning me... IN MY PROFILE!


----------



## gizmo_gal (May 20, 2008)

Banned because I'm scared of your avatar.


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 20, 2008)

Banned because you are easily scared


----------



## gizmo_gal (May 20, 2008)

Banned for thinking that DarkAuras avatar is nothing to be afraid of.


----------



## hanman (May 20, 2008)

Banned for thinking this game is lame. (oh, wait...)


----------



## Narin (May 20, 2008)

Bah! 

Banned for having an aatar where I ant make the face out ;p


----------



## gizmo_gal (May 20, 2008)

Banned for having a avatar that isn't you.


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 20, 2008)

Banned for having a weird sig.


----------



## gizmo_gal (May 20, 2008)

Banned for having a black lab _*and *_a name that rhymes with Ice. Its not fair.


----------



## Narin (May 20, 2008)

gizmo_gal said:
			
		

> Banned for having a avatar that isn't you.


How do you know I'm not a moogle? kupo!


----------



## gizmo_gal (May 20, 2008)

Banned for forgetting the rules and not banning someone.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 20, 2008)

You're banned for not beating that moogle senseless for breaking the rules.  It's the only way they learn.


----------



## gizmo_gal (May 20, 2008)

Oh, forgive my silliness. *Beats Moogle senseless*

BAnned for promoting violence against creatures who's species name begins in "M"


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 20, 2008)

باي سيعا تيبع سيب سيب


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 20, 2008)

Banned for being obnoxious...


----------



## gizmo_gal (May 20, 2008)

@ Kais: Banned for typing in Arabic and not using harakats (I cant read without the harakat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)

@ TrolleyDave: Banned for being able to spell better and type faster than me.

Bans herself for banning two people in one reply before someone else can do it.


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 20, 2008)

Banned for banning 2 people.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (May 20, 2008)

Banned for being in AMERICA.


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 20, 2008)

But I like it in america more than palistine........
Banned for being in Japan....not fair I wanna go to japan.


----------



## gizmo_gal (May 20, 2008)

Banned for being jealous of someone in Japan.


----------



## Narin (May 20, 2008)

gizmo_gal said:
			
		

> Banned for being jealous of someone in Japan.


Banned for breaking my poor little moogle wings when you beat me, kupo. *walks off in a sling and a cast*


----------



## KDH (May 20, 2008)

Banned for not using a tent. You are a Moogle after all...


----------



## gizmo_gal (May 20, 2008)

Banned for having acidic mist in your Sig.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (May 20, 2008)

gizmo_gal said:
			
		

> Banned for having acidic mist in your Sig.
> 
> Banned for the lulz.
> 
> ...


Banned for not noticing that I'm actually Korean, not Japanese, or even in Japan.


----------



## gizmo_gal (May 20, 2008)

Banned for banning two people in one post.


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 20, 2008)

Banned for being Gizmo_Girl.


----------



## xalphax (May 20, 2008)

damn, banned for being faster than me. *argh*


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 20, 2008)

Banned for being sex.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 20, 2008)

Banned for not being as cool as lagman


----------



## Rock Raiyu (May 20, 2008)

Banned for join on New Years Day.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 20, 2008)

Banned for not joining on New Years Day.


----------



## xalphax (May 20, 2008)

banned for having more consoles than me


----------



## gizmo_gal (May 20, 2008)

Banned for having fewer consoles than TrolleyDave


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 20, 2008)

Banned for not owning a Sega Saturn.


----------



## gizmo_gal (May 20, 2008)

Banned for thinking I dont own a Sega Saturn


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 20, 2008)

Banned for typing faster then me!


----------



## Gman 101 (May 20, 2008)

Banned for being older than me.


----------



## mossy (May 20, 2008)

Banned for reminding me why I hate my internet connection (I'm on Bigpond).


----------



## gizmo_gal (May 20, 2008)

Banned for telling the interweb where you're at.


----------



## xcalibur (May 20, 2008)

banned for not telling the intarwebz were you're at.


----------



## gizmo_gal (May 20, 2008)

Banned for wanting me to tell the interwebz where I'm at, its dangerous!


----------



## Narin (May 20, 2008)

Banned for being a big enough geek to have a signature that uses every letter in the alphabet.


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 20, 2008)

Banned for making the massive cheat.dat.


----------



## Minox (May 20, 2008)

banned for having a sig


----------



## xcalibur (May 20, 2008)

Banned for not banning kais for not noticing that narin has to be a bigger geek for noticing that gizmo gals sig uses every letter of the alphabet


----------



## Minox (May 20, 2008)

banned for being to confusing


----------



## yankees26eac92 (May 20, 2008)

Banned for being  not confusing enough.


----------



## Szyslak (May 20, 2008)

Banned for having "yankees" in your name


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 20, 2008)

Banmned for not liking the Yankees.


----------



## Sinkhead (May 20, 2008)

Banned for having a sig that's *far too big*


----------



## xalphax (May 20, 2008)

banned (by me) because nobody else dares to ban a mod.


----------



## Narin (May 21, 2008)

Banned for making assumptions that no one else would ban a moderator


----------



## ojsinnerz. (May 21, 2008)

Banned for banning someone who banned a mod.


----------



## DarkAura (May 21, 2008)

Banned for finding a palindrome.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*Posts merged*

Banned for merging posts.


----------



## Gman 101 (May 21, 2008)

Banned for being dark.


----------



## Upperleft (May 21, 2008)

banned for having too many text in his sig


----------



## Gman 101 (May 21, 2008)

Banned for having a an avatar which looks like my expression when I see an admin's face.


----------



## Narin (May 21, 2008)

Banned for having an avatar with someone getting shot in the face


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 21, 2008)

Banned for not recognizing Kurt Cobain


----------



## Szyslak (May 21, 2008)

Banned for being so funny and so wrong at the same time.  Seriously, I can't believe I laughed at that.


----------



## WildWon (May 21, 2008)

Band, formerly known as Nirvana.

(Ooo, a pun!)


----------



## gizmo_gal (May 21, 2008)

Banned for that heinous pun! *Giggity Giggigty Goo!*


----------



## Narin (May 21, 2008)

gizmo_gal said:
			
		

> Banned for that heinous pun! *Giggity Giggigty Goo!*


Banned for being a geek and a girl while quoting Quagmire..come on..thats just wrong...


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 21, 2008)

Banned for banning someone for being a geek when you have a moogle as your avatar.


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 21, 2008)

Banned for not banning the person who banned you that you banned for banning you for banning him.


----------



## Narin (May 21, 2008)

Banned for for saying the word banned one to many times.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 21, 2008)

Banned for not being able to spell Narnia...


----------



## Deleted User (May 22, 2008)

^ banned for holding hands with a stranger


----------



## Narin (May 22, 2008)

^ Banned for spreading images of Bonemonkey while hes naked with a boner


----------



## distorted.freque (May 22, 2008)

^ Banned for banning the previous person before I could. Those images really hurt. D:


----------



## xalphax (May 22, 2008)

^ banned for having a nickname which is far too long!


----------



## Gman 101 (May 22, 2008)

Banned for redefining success.


----------



## silverspoon (May 22, 2008)

.


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 22, 2008)

Banned for holding a spoon.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 22, 2008)

Banned for not knowing who The Tick is...


----------



## Gman 101 (May 22, 2008)

Banned for needing to hold mummy's (mommy's?) hand even though you're 58 years old.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 22, 2008)

Banned for having an IQ so high he's intellectually intimidated by small fish and algae.


----------



## gizmo_gal (May 22, 2008)

Banned for spelling algae.


----------



## WildWon (May 22, 2008)

^Banned for the exact same reason.


----------



## Whizz (May 22, 2008)

^Banner for someother reason.


----------



## gizmo_gal (May 22, 2008)

Banned for no reason whatsoever.


----------



## henkp (May 22, 2008)

banned for typing _is_ in your custom title even though that's not recognised as italic.


----------



## gizmo_gal (May 22, 2008)

Banned for note using "code" tag when typing "is" becuase now that you've done it. No one can see the formatting tags and a person who knows no web design at all will have to read that 3 or 4 times to figure out whats being said--if they get it even then.



			
				Gizmo_gal said:
			
		

> I did it on purpose. I wanted a custom title, something I didn't think anyone else had, so I decided to throw in some formatting tags for good measure, is that so wrong?


----------



## B-Blue (May 22, 2008)

^Banned for having posts more than me . . .


----------



## Szyslak (May 22, 2008)

Banned for stuttering in your username.


----------



## xalphax (May 22, 2008)

banned for not having the best mark twain quote in his signature

“It's easy to quit smoking. I've done it hundreds of times.”


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 22, 2008)

Banned


----------



## gizmo_gal (May 22, 2008)

Kais, you are hereby banned from this site for ignoring a mods subtle yet serious warning concerning your signatures RULE BREAKING size.

Thank you, 
Have a nice day.


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 22, 2008)

gizmo_gal said:
			
		

> Kais, you are hereby banned from this site for ignoring a mods subtle yet serious warning concerning your signatures RULE BREAKING size.
> 
> Thank you,
> Have a nice day.


Is it really that big I thought sinkhead was messin.


----------



## gizmo_gal (May 22, 2008)

Banned for not banning me.

And yes, shrink it down some or something. Have you seen anyone else with a signature as big as yours? Maybe you could put one pic to the left, the upper text in the middle, the other pic to the right and add what you're currently playing to the bottom. I think it'd all fit and in a much smaller package...


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 22, 2008)

Banned for telling sig is too big.
Ill do something about it sometime soon.


----------



## gizmo_gal (May 22, 2008)

banned for not recognizing a friendly warning coming from a friend who doesn't want him to be really banned.

Whats your dogs name? I keep meaning to ask--and what color are his/her eyes?


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 22, 2008)

Banned for being too freindly.

My dogs name is Brutice and he has dark brown evil eyes


----------



## distorted.freque (May 23, 2008)

Banned for having a grammatical error on your sig...>_> There should be a space between the comma and the word 'and'.


----------



## gizmo_gal (May 23, 2008)

Banned for being a grammar nazi


----------



## distorted.freque (May 23, 2008)

Banned for finding out my deep dark secret. On second thought...I'll just kill you.


----------



## gizmo_gal (May 23, 2008)

Banned for having a deep dark secret, and banished for conspiring to kill a Queen!!! *Mwahahaahahah*


----------



## science (May 23, 2008)

Banned for being a girl!


----------



## gizmo_gal (May 23, 2008)

Banned for benefiting from the commercial slaying of cows and bovine everywhere, for luxury--Mr. Giant ICE CREAM  and LEATHER wearing sexist, smart mouth!


----------



## science (May 23, 2008)

Banned for not AVATAR! Also, I get promoted to the Mod team for having such a witty comeback


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 23, 2008)

Banned for having an icecream as a head.


----------



## JBl147 (May 23, 2008)

Banned for having a dog.


----------



## xalphax (May 23, 2008)

banned for having numbers in his nickname


----------



## DarkAura (May 24, 2008)

Banned for having a name that starts and ends with x.


----------



## Narin (May 24, 2008)

Banned for falsely advertising tat he is still a ninja even though hes a lolcat addict.


----------



## DarkAura (May 24, 2008)

Banned for thinking that ninjas can't like cats.


----------



## gizmo_gal (May 24, 2008)

Banned for having a 2 gig kingston when he should've upgraded to 4 gigs ages ago...


----------



## Apex (May 24, 2008)

You're banned for being above me.


----------



## gizmo_gal (May 24, 2008)

Banned for having 2 "x's" in your name, when 1 would've be phonetically sufficient.


----------



## DarkAura (May 26, 2008)

Banned for having BB code fail in custom title.


----------



## xalphax (May 26, 2008)

banned for being from over there!


----------



## gizmo_gal (May 26, 2008)

Banned for assuming that the BBcode showing is accidental.

Edit, banned for banning someone at the exact same time as me.


----------



## Narin (May 26, 2008)

Banned for being a cool, geek girl on the interwebs and for acting being a *girl* and not a guy pretending to be a girl.


----------



## DarkAura (May 26, 2008)

FRIIKK!  Banned for being fast and beating me.


----------



## Narin (May 26, 2008)

Banned for being slooooowwwww. *gives DarkAura a SlowBro hat*


----------



## DarkAura (May 26, 2008)

Banned for giving me a Slowbro hat when I like Snorlax better.


----------



## xalphax (May 26, 2008)

banned for refusing the hat


----------



## gizmo_gal (May 26, 2008)

Banned because I hate everyone from here 'n' there.


----------



## xalphax (May 26, 2008)

banned for being onedimensional


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 26, 2008)

Banned for being a can of vodka.


----------



## gizmo_gal (May 26, 2008)

Banned for calling him a can when he's *obviously *a bottle. Doubly banned for changing your name


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 26, 2008)

Banned for not changing your name.
Double Ban for correcting me that he is a bottle.
Triple Ban for making get a game over on "MegaMan In the Mushroom Kingdom"While replying to you.

Thats all folks!


----------



## Salamantis (May 26, 2008)

Banned for not removing "Hello the name is kais and its pronounced kice" in your sig after changing your username >.


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 26, 2008)

Banned for shooting me in the neck,and not clogging the hole by letting my blood spew out like a waterfall on a summers day.


----------



## CrystalSweet (May 26, 2008)

you are banned for liking 1ups too much.


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 26, 2008)

CrystalSweet said:
			
		

> you are banned for liking 1ups too much.


The way you said it.It sound wrong.Anyways who doesn't like an extra life an mario.

Banned for liking sweet crystals.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 26, 2008)

Banned for liking sweet crystal meth


----------



## gizmo_gal (May 26, 2008)

Banned for being part of a fictional police corps and having a slogan!


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 26, 2008)

Banned for not respecting my authori-tah!


----------



## xcalibur (May 26, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Banned for not respecting my authori-tah!



banned for demanding respect and not just taking it!


----------



## tinymonkeyt (May 26, 2008)

banned for having his birthday today


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 26, 2008)

banned for not  having his birthday today


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 26, 2008)

Banned for accusing tinymonkeyt of being a boy.


----------



## CrystalSweet (May 26, 2008)

banned for riding in trolleys


----------



## tinymonkeyt (May 26, 2008)

banned for having PG-13 images


----------



## 2dere (May 26, 2008)

Banned for feeding Hamsters penicls.


----------



## gizmo_gal (May 26, 2008)

Banned for wanting to starve Hamsters.


----------



## Mewgia (May 26, 2008)

banned for pretending to be a girl on the internet


----------



## Narin (May 26, 2008)

Banned for not realizing gizmo_girl is an actual geeky girl thats on the internets


----------



## gizmo_gal (May 27, 2008)

Banned for calling me geeky 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*runs bawling from the interweb*


----------



## Narin (May 27, 2008)

But..you are geeky..and who ever said that was a bad thing? Kupo!

Banned for denying she is a geek.


----------



## gizmo_gal (May 27, 2008)

Banned for...being a Moogle on the loose in New York!


----------



## xalphax (May 27, 2008)

banned for completing my hattrick


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 27, 2008)

Banned for tricking out a hat...


----------



## gizmo_gal (May 27, 2008)

Banned for finding a cheeky reply to the post which had me stomped.


----------



## Narin (May 27, 2008)

Banned for having a signature that has a word for every letter in the alphabet.


----------



## gizmo_gal (May 27, 2008)

Banned for encouraging cheating 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Wheres have morals gone, I wonder


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 28, 2008)

Banned for being right in a society that praises wrongdoing...


----------



## gizmo_gal (May 28, 2008)

Banned for leaving your 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_on *all the time* and *wasting *so much energy_! Hello, disregard the environment much?!


----------



## Narin (May 28, 2008)

Banned for being an environmentalist, kupo!


----------



## gizmo_gal (May 28, 2008)

Banned for being a Moogle that doesn't appreciate the environment!


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 28, 2008)

_This user was banned!_


----------



## gizmo_gal (May 28, 2008)

Banned for shaking poor little Link until he croaked of Idiot Dungeon Scavenger system...?


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 1, 2008)

Banned for asking what's cooking.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 1, 2008)

Banned for not posting more lolcats!


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 1, 2008)

Banned for not knowing that I`m all lolcatted out for now.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 1, 2008)

Banned for well, erm, uhm, well, just bloody well banned...


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 1, 2008)

Banned for spilling blood on me.


----------



## Minox (Jun 1, 2008)

Banned for being bloody


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 1, 2008)

Banned for having a roman numeral as part of the username.


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 1, 2008)

Banned for being emo.  Yes you are.


----------



## Upperleft (Jun 1, 2008)

Banned for being a N1nj4h


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 1, 2008)

Banned for using leet.


----------



## Issac (Jun 1, 2008)

you are banned for being distorted!


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 1, 2008)

Banned for not being original enough.


----------



## Upperleft (Jun 1, 2008)

Edit : slow slow >

banned for not being emo


----------



## Issac (Jun 1, 2008)

banned for thinking one from 2008 is oldie!


----------



## Minox (Jun 1, 2008)

banned for [insert random reason]


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 1, 2008)

Banned for inserting. *looks at the screen with a straight face*


----------



## Minox (Jun 1, 2008)

banned for not looking straight enough


----------



## Upperleft (Jun 1, 2008)

Issac said:
			
		

> banned for thinking one from 2008 is oldie!



that comment was for you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




----

Minox_IX is banned for being banned


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 1, 2008)

Banned for not making any sense.


----------



## Minox (Jun 1, 2008)

banned for not understanding why I got banned


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 1, 2008)

banned for not explaining why you got banned.


----------



## Upperleft (Jun 1, 2008)

Ba*mm*ed for being too serious


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 1, 2008)

Banned for have bold letters.


----------



## gov78 (Jun 1, 2008)

your banned for having a name thats to big


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 1, 2008)

Banned for thinking about sizes.


----------



## Narin (Jun 1, 2008)

Banned for not realizing that sie matters


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 1, 2008)

Banned for backing scientific experiments that combine the DNAs of a pygmy,  a bat and a cat...


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 1, 2008)

Banned for being a science geek.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 1, 2008)

Banned for being unfocused...


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 1, 2008)

Bans the approximate 6,113 people/users who've _*viewed*_, perused and--presumably--_enjoyed _the comical posts found in this thread and did _*NOTHING *_to help it along.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Jun 1, 2008)

Banned for being technical


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 1, 2008)

Banned for having an oppressively large signature. (Try deleting the excess details and align the text and pic to fit in the same space! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 1, 2008)

Banned for requesting a help in avatar selection, and then.....still having none...


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 1, 2008)

Banned for rushing me--I'm a procrastinator, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Mewgia (Jun 2, 2008)

Banned for linking to other people's threads in your sig


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 2, 2008)

@gizmo_gal: Banned for being a satanist at 666 (current post number)

EDIT: Banned for labeling yourself with something impossible.......there's no thing like Viking Jesus, I looked!!


----------



## xalphax (Jun 2, 2008)

banned for confusing me with nick/profile combination.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Jun 2, 2008)

Banned for having warez in your avatar.


----------



## dawn.wan (Jun 2, 2008)

Banned for no apparent reason, nobody likes you.


----------



## Pizzaroo (Jun 2, 2008)

banned for having jesus in your avatar.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Jun 2, 2008)

Banned for being a supporter of the GBAtemp mini-city.


----------



## Issac (Jun 2, 2008)

banned for being a gbatemp mini-city anarchist! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Support the city gadammit!


----------



## Mewgia (Jun 2, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> @gizmo_gal: Banned for being a satanist at 666 (current post number)
> 
> EDIT: Banned for labeling yourself with something impossible.......there's no thing like Viking Jesus, I looked!!


Some of my firends used to call me Viking Jesus, but by now they've shortened that to just Jesus.
Yes.
I am Jesus.


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 2, 2008)

Banned for jesusing.


----------



## Devil May Cry (Jun 2, 2008)

Banned for using a word that should exist but doesn't.


----------



## Curley5959 (Jun 2, 2008)

banned for saying a word that doesnt exist that obviously doesnt exist (what? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Ruri (Jun 2, 2008)

Banned for banning someone with a justification that is incomprehensible.


----------



## jan777 (Jun 2, 2008)

banned for making your post tongue twister like


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 2, 2008)

Banned for letting the Green Beast of Konoha--and his werido mentor--into GBAtemp, where, undoubtedly, they will feel compelled to establish justice in this haven for so many pirates. Everyone knows that neither ever gives up--you'd all better just run to walmart now and start stocking up on games.






 Thanks _*a lot*_ jan777


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 2, 2008)

gizmo_gal said:
			
		

> Banned for letting the Green Beast of Konoha--and his werido mentor--into GBAtemp, where, undoubtedly, they will feel compelled to establish justice in this haven for so many pirates. Everyone knows that neither ever gives up--you'd all better just run to walmart now and start stocking up on games.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what was that all about.
I also prefer pirating my games.

Edit:Not everybody has that kind of money.Most GBATemp users pirate stuff?
Ummmm its what we do.


----------



## vivienne (Jun 2, 2008)

banned for didn't coming here often.
banned for didn't post new thread.
banned for didn't doing what you should do.

So you should be banned.


----------



## Issac (Jun 2, 2008)

all above banned for jumping over me


----------



## Curley5959 (Jun 2, 2008)

banned for banning me for jumping over you!!


----------



## xalphax (Jun 2, 2008)

banned for blinking


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 2, 2008)

Banned for redefining success to cater to your slovenly standards.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 2, 2008)

Banned for calling everyone to play!!

EDIT: grammar mistake


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 2, 2008)

Banned for being an incompetent Grammar Nazi


----------



## Upperleft (Jun 2, 2008)

Banned for having threads that you didn't create in your sig


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 2, 2008)

Banned for playing Monster Hunter 2 on PSP while banning me on GBATemp.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 2, 2008)

Banned for calling me a Nazi while you discriminate other handheld consoles!!


----------



## Narin (Jun 2, 2008)

Banned for denying he is a nazi


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 2, 2008)

Banned for living too close!! & Banned for editing the first thought & Banned for blowing my disguise (everybody don't need to know I really am a Nazi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## dawn.wan (Jun 2, 2008)

Banned for war crimes and hiding WMDs in avatar


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 3, 2008)

Banned for quoting Mia.


----------



## Narin (Jun 3, 2008)

Banned for changing your signature


----------



## Curley5959 (Jun 3, 2008)

banned for using 500 fricken signatures!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 including the one i made for you!!!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 3, 2008)

Banned for buying love with signature..


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 5, 2008)

Banned for having five ribbons.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 5, 2008)

Banned for having 3 more special-er ribbons than me.


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 5, 2008)

Banned for caring about ribbons.


----------



## Narin (Jun 5, 2008)

Banned for not caring about ribbons


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 5, 2008)

Banned for having a snazzy, shifting signature.


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 5, 2008)

Banned for banning him first!


----------



## Narin (Jun 5, 2008)

Banned for being slow ;p


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 5, 2008)

Banned for being too slow at banning Narin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





EDIT! Gah curses! Banned, Narin for being faster than me.


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 5, 2008)

Banned for thinking about speed limits.

...wait...huh?


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 5, 2008)

Banned for confusing me.


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 5, 2008)

Banned for deliriousness of the cerebellic chamber.  



Huh?   I just made that up.


----------



## Curley5959 (Jun 5, 2008)

banned for making that up


----------



## mossy (Jun 5, 2008)

Banned for not making that up.


----------



## Pyrofyr (Jun 5, 2008)

Banned for porcupines.


----------



## R2DJ (Jun 5, 2008)

Banned for making people smiling while Rome is burning...


----------



## Narin (Jun 5, 2008)

Banned for having under 200 posts


----------



## OrcMonkey© (Jun 5, 2008)

Banned for saying Banned for having under 200 posts


----------



## Narin (Jun 5, 2008)

Banned for not being original


----------



## xalphax (Jun 5, 2008)

banned for not thinking before posting.


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 5, 2008)

Banned for not capitalizing the letter B.


----------



## Pizzaroo (Jun 6, 2008)

Banned for not being emo.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 6, 2008)

Banned for being an emo pizza.


----------



## Pizzaroo (Jun 6, 2008)

banned for linking to a LOLcat in your sig D:


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 6, 2008)

Banned for being weakminded enough to click on the link in my sig!


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 6, 2008)

Banned for...wait...are we allowed to even ban someone from the Gbatemp Police force?

...banned for converting people into lolcat lovers using a device called the Signature.

...Lolcats...


----------



## Pizzaroo (Jun 6, 2008)

banned for converting to lolcatism after me.


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 6, 2008)

Banned for banning someone from the Gbatemp Police! I'm watching you...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...been reading through your posts, I am...


----------



## Mewgia (Jun 6, 2008)

banned for being paranoid about a police force that doesn't actually exist


----------



## Narin (Jun 6, 2008)

Banned for not believing in the real GBATemp police force.


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 6, 2008)

Banned for not being a part of the Gbatemp police force.

EDIT: Argh. Banned for not saying Kupo, Kupo!


----------



## bobrules (Jun 6, 2008)

banned for cheating lol


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 6, 2008)

Banned for telling them my secret...>_>


----------



## Ferrariman (Jun 6, 2008)

Banned for false accusations.


----------



## Pizzaroo (Jun 6, 2008)

banned for being canadian.


----------



## Narin (Jun 6, 2008)

Banned for being slow


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 6, 2008)

Banned for using that ban already.


----------



## Narin (Jun 6, 2008)

Banned for being such a kupo!


----------



## Pizzaroo (Jun 6, 2008)

banned for not updating your sig (its 6-4-08 now!)


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 6, 2008)

Banned for being impatient.


----------



## Narin (Jun 6, 2008)

pizzaroo1 said:
			
		

> banned for not updating your sig (its 6-4-08 now!)
> Thanks for th heads up, and make that 6-5-08 now.
> 
> 
> ...



Banned for not realizing that he was pointing out that I forgot to update my signature with the last code update. ;p


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 6, 2008)

Banned for pointing that out to me. XP


----------



## JacobReaper (Jun 6, 2008)

I ban myself for not being on GBATemp for a time.. =[


----------



## Mewgia (Jun 6, 2008)

banned for breaking the game and banning yourself.


----------



## science (Jun 6, 2008)

banned for having long hair


----------



## Mewgia (Jun 6, 2008)

banned for having no hair because your head is a sundae.


----------



## PBC (Jun 6, 2008)

Banned for having anything to do with Bidoof


----------



## Mewgia (Jun 6, 2008)

banned for being killed by my bidoof army
we don't allow dead members


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 6, 2008)

Banned because I dont know what Bidoof is and so I dont get it, which breaks the rules of the game.


----------



## GameSoul (Jun 6, 2008)

Banned for not knowing that bidoof is a Pokemon.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 6, 2008)

Banned for expecting anyone that hasn't just finished playing a round of Pokemon to know that Bidoof is a pokemon.

Also, I still dont know how Bidoof got brought up...


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 6, 2008)

Banned for forcing a little mogwai to march forever with not even a bathroom break!


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 6, 2008)

Banned for thinking he marches without bathroom breaks (FYI:every time you log off he runs to the bathroom 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## Mewgia (Jun 6, 2008)

banned for having an avatar whose eyes almost fall out of their sockets every time he walks


----------



## Narin (Jun 7, 2008)

Banned for making fun of Gizmo!

Hmm..I wonder what a moogle/gremlin crossbreed/hybrid would look like...


----------



## GameSoul (Jun 7, 2008)

Banned for being a fat cheater.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 7, 2008)

Banned for having a mismatched, multi-colored signature


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 7, 2008)

Banned for pixelated avatar.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 7, 2008)

Banned for getting your Dark Aura from Cracked Shad.


----------



## Pizzaroo (Jun 7, 2008)

banned for not knowing my posts were deleted or something?

EDIT: also banned for cooking tempers.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 8, 2008)

Banned for being too impatient to ban me on one infraction at a time.


----------



## Narin (Jun 8, 2008)

Banned  for being a gremlin!


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 8, 2008)

Banned for not thinking past...oh crap! A gremlin! *hides*


----------



## papyrus (Jun 8, 2008)

Banned for not hiding appropriately.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 8, 2008)

Banned for not hiding _yourself_ when theres a Gremlin on the loose!


----------



## xalphax (Jun 8, 2008)

banned for having an animated avatar.


----------



## shaunj66 (Jun 8, 2008)

Banned for thinking that people who have animated avatars should be banned.


----------



## Salamantis (Jun 8, 2008)

Banned for not having good manners and passing wind in public.


----------



## MrSpud (Jun 8, 2008)

Banned for buying a Ds-x and asking when the next firmware is coming


----------



## Narin (Jun 8, 2008)

Banned for being Canadian


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 8, 2008)

*Big, dramatic deep voice*
How _dare _you be user number 118, 387, Narin--I hereby banish you!!!! *points dramatically*


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 8, 2008)

Banned for being a food lover!! (and you know what happens when you eat after midnight.....Gizmo!!)


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 8, 2008)

Banned for trying to make me feel guilty for being a food-loving gremlin. *stuffs a pancake behind her ear for later* I'll see you tonight 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




....


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 8, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> *stuffs a pancake behind her ear for later*


c-c-c-c....You'll never learn....

I'm banning you because you can walk all day, and not get tired.. (maybe I envy you)


----------



## Pizzaroo (Jun 8, 2008)

banned for possesion of radioactive flowers


----------



## Narin (Jun 8, 2008)

Banned forhaving a strange avatar..come on..anthromorphic drum hats?


----------



## Salamantis (Jun 8, 2008)

MrSpud said:
			
		

> Banned for buying a Ds-x and asking when the next firmware is coming



Banned for mistaking me for another person >.>

and @Narin
Banned for having a pink sig lol


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 8, 2008)

Banned for cheating us all at GBAtemp into beliving that you are a Moogle (when  you're just some fuzzy bear with wings)


----------



## Pizzaroo (Jun 8, 2008)

Narin said:
			
		

> Banned forhaving a strange avatar..come on..anthromorphic drum hats?



i love taiko drums.

also... banned for being slow


----------



## Narin (Jun 8, 2008)

Salamantis said:
			
		

> @Narin
> Banned for having a pink sig lol
> Banned for not realizing that my signature image is random and changes every time a page is viewed.
> 
> ...


Banned for having a drum fetish


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 8, 2008)

Banned for cheating, and banning everyone in one post..

BTW. You truly ARE a Moogle, only a Moogle could do so many banns in one post


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 8, 2008)

Banned for ever doubting Narin was a Moogle-come on, what'd you think he was? Some simple _human _--get real!


----------



## Pizzaroo (Jun 8, 2008)

banned for stealing my food.


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 8, 2008)

Banned for false accusation.

How does Narin do it anyway? That thing with the sig. >_>


----------



## Pizzaroo (Jun 8, 2008)

banned for thinking i made a false accusation. i didnt. you know it.


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 8, 2008)

Banned for thinking that I know anything at all about your plan to steal all of our pizzas.


----------



## Narin (Jun 8, 2008)

Banned for plotting with the other Canadians here on GBATemp for the grand invasion...I'm on to you!


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 8, 2008)

Banned for accusing me without evidence.


----------



## Pizzaroo (Jun 8, 2008)

banned for avatar on your avatar


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 8, 2008)

Banned for not making any sense despite having already edited your post.


----------



## Pizzaroo (Jun 8, 2008)

banned for not understanding my post. you have the half-black dude from avatar as your avatar


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 8, 2008)

Banned for calling Sokka black, you racist!






Disclaimer: Please do not think of my post as being serious in anyway. My using the term racist was only made in jest. Don't hurt me. _Please._


----------



## Narin (Jun 8, 2008)

Banned for taking people who post here seriously


----------



## Fat D (Jun 8, 2008)

banned for linking to cheats


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 8, 2008)

Banned for thinking that this is a game....This is the most serious matter on whole GBAtemp..

EDIT: too slow.....
@Fat D: banned for making a remark on Narins cheats, while you don't even have a sig....And you're a member from 2006?!?!


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 8, 2008)

Banned for being from a country whose flag I dont recognize off the top of my head...


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 8, 2008)

Banned for thinking that you lack of knowledge is reason enough to bann me..


----------



## Narin (Jun 8, 2008)

Banned for using to many 'n's for Ban


----------



## Gman 101 (Jun 8, 2008)

Banned for having over 1000 posts.


----------



## Gamesphere (Jun 9, 2008)

Banned for having one of the most epic villains to ever be created as your Screenname


----------



## xalphax (Jun 9, 2008)

banned for not filling out your profile after 1.5 yrs on the forums.


----------



## Mewgia (Jun 9, 2008)

banned for wanting to buy an N64 backup device, you dirty pirate!


----------



## xalphax (Jun 9, 2008)

banned for not taking into account that it might be purely for research purpose :-"

its a dead console anyway ^^


----------



## Mewgia (Jun 9, 2008)

banned for thinking that I actually care about piracy


----------



## Curley5959 (Jun 9, 2008)

banned for wanting to buy a 50GB+ MP3 player..


----------



## uberusmaximus (Jun 9, 2008)

banned for having an ugly avatar


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 9, 2008)

Banned for having a nerve to come here after few days on forum 3 posts posted so far, and banning other members (don't take it seriously 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, you're welcome here!!)


----------



## Narin (Jun 9, 2008)

Banned for the HATE!


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 9, 2008)

Banned for capslocking.


----------



## hanman (Jun 9, 2008)

banned for having a shoddy, cliche avatar.


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 9, 2008)

Banned for thinking yourself a babe magnet.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 9, 2008)

Banned for having quotes in your signature.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 9, 2008)

You again?!
I thought I banned you  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ..

Well, banned for coming here all the time and thinking you can beat me!!


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 9, 2008)

Banned for not acknowledging that you cant beat a Gremlin.


----------



## Tylon (Jun 9, 2008)

Banned for spelling "Corrupt" wrong. (In the signature)


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 9, 2008)

Banned for making Mario look like some badass!! (while he's a good, softhearted  plummer)..


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 9, 2008)

Toni is Banned misspelling "plumber" and Tylon is banned for not realizing I did that intentionally, as the Thread Name has the word misspelled too.

I ban myself for banning 2 people in one post and to prevent anyone else from doing it.


----------



## Ceesjah (Jun 9, 2008)

gizmo_gal is banned for trying to prevent me from banning her


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 9, 2008)

NOT banned for posting here while you have 0 posts!!

@gizmo_gal: You're banned for complaining on my grammar mistakes, while I use YOUR language and not mine, so you can understand me..

Eto ti sad na, pa si ti misli!!


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 9, 2008)

You are banned for joining an English forum and implying you're not comfortable with the language.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 9, 2008)

Banned for implying that I MUST be comfortable with your language, when people from all World join in..you, you......Patriot.....


----------



## Tylon (Jun 9, 2008)

Hah! Banned for calling someone Patriot!



			
				gizmo_gal said:
			
		

> ...and Tylon is banned for not realizing I did that intentionally, as the Thread Name has the word misspelled too.


No, the Thread Name is spelled correctly!


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 9, 2008)

Tylon said:
			
		

> Hah! Banned for calling someone Patriot!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really? Darned mods going about--fixing stuff behind my back *grumble, grumble*

Banned for proving me wrong.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 9, 2008)

Banned for agreeing that you're wrong......haaahahaha I see a gremlin that was wrong in something...


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 9, 2008)

Banned for thinking you the ONLY Radioactive GBATemper when you're not.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 9, 2008)

Banned for thinking hat I'm not the only temper, when I'm actually the ONLY radioactive person in the whole world..
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





..So yes, I'm the ONLY radioactive temper..(having radioactivity sign as avatar doesn't make you radioactive!!)


----------



## memorris (Jun 9, 2008)




----------



## Drkirby (Jun 9, 2008)

Banned for not giving some superficial reason for the banning.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 9, 2008)

Banned for being an unlicensed Doctor.


----------



## CrystalSweet (Jun 9, 2008)

banned for having a furby (i think thats what it is) in your avatar
man, those things are creepppyy


----------



## Pizzaroo (Jun 10, 2008)

banned for having a pink haired guy in your sig/avatar.


----------



## cosmo2389 (Jun 10, 2008)

Banned for Taiko Hats in Avatar!


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 10, 2008)

Banned for having a cloth block depicted in your signature!!

@Crystal Sweet--I'm not furby, you ingrate!  I'm a Gremlin and I am to be feared!!!*


*Provided you put me in water then feed me after midnight and keep me away from direct sunlight. All danger-levels of any Gremlin is subject to TOS and your ability to bypass of subtly defy your local laws concerning imported animals, critters and creatures. See details on my box, purchase is necessary.


----------



## xalphax (Jun 10, 2008)

banned for being a menace to the general public!


----------



## Minox (Jun 10, 2008)

Banned for not submitting an image of his credit-card.


----------



## Corrupedent Droi (Jun 10, 2008)

Banned for having a avatar hosted on imageshack.


----------



## Minox (Jun 10, 2008)

Banned for not being the first person to say that.


----------



## granville (Jun 10, 2008)

You are banned for telling people to steal someones shoes, wear the stolen shoes, and then insult them from afar still in the stolen shoes.


----------



## Prime (Jun 10, 2008)

banned for having a lame joke in your sig


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 10, 2008)

Banned for being in 2nd grade.


----------



## The Worst (Jun 10, 2008)

^banned for being ridiculous


----------



## xalphax (Jun 10, 2008)

banned for self-banning.


----------



## xcalibur (Jun 10, 2008)

banned for not banning someone other than yourself


----------



## JKR Firefox (Jun 10, 2008)

Xcalibur said:
			
		

> banned for not banning someone other than yourself



^ Banned for being so GD sexy


----------



## xcalibur (Jun 10, 2008)

banned for complimenting another guy

YOU JUST DONT DO THAT!

(this is a joke and shouldn't be interpreted otherwise) /disclaimer


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 11, 2008)

Banned for "solving" problems with violence '(@)_(@)....


----------



## Narin (Jun 11, 2008)

Banned for..well..you know why.


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 11, 2008)

Banned for not being clear with your ban! No, we obviously don't know why...


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 11, 2008)

Banned for not being "in the loop of those who know why" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 11, 2008)

Banned for being part of a conspiracy! Or something like that...


----------



## Sephi (Jun 11, 2008)

banned for having a long nick


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 11, 2008)

Banned for quoting Urza's more basic putdowns in your sig--he's got so many better ones, I mean, really....


----------



## Leamonde.Halcyon (Jun 11, 2008)

Banned for having a horrismitifical (its so bad I had to make up a new word) avatar. 
It disturbs me


----------



## Narin (Jun 11, 2008)

Banned for keeping track of Urzas negativity.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 11, 2008)

Double banned for banning yourself and leaving me turnless!


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 11, 2008)

Banned for drinking at all hours of every single day. *tsk, tsk, tsk*...


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 11, 2008)

Banned for not joining me in my alcoholic quest.


----------



## Mewgia (Jun 11, 2008)

banned for having some randomly flashy DS in your sig while none of the other consoles do anything...


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 11, 2008)

Banned for using fused moneyz.


----------



## Opium (Jun 11, 2008)

Banned, because I said so.


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 11, 2008)

_Post removed.

Reason: Banned by teh Opium!  _

Oh yeah, banned for PAL.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 11, 2008)

Banned for having 3 gigs of memory for your handhelds.


----------



## Narin (Jun 11, 2008)

Banned for living in Florida


----------



## Upperleft (Jun 11, 2008)

Banned for being awesome


----------



## Renegade_R (Jun 11, 2008)

Banned...for being banned.


----------



## Upperleft (Jun 11, 2008)

Banned for being an oldie


----------



## xalphax (Jun 11, 2008)

banned for having a smiley as custom title.


----------



## Narin (Jun 11, 2008)

Banned for promoting alcohol via your avatar.


----------



## grimmyx (Jun 11, 2008)

Banned for being connected to a chain-ban lasting nearly 51 pages.


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 11, 2008)

_Post removed

Reason: Banhammer!
_

















Spoiler



Banned for not banning for 50 pages.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 11, 2008)

Banned for hiding a ban order in a spoiler tags!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 11, 2008)

Banned for not banning the banner who banned the bannings.


----------



## Commander (Jun 11, 2008)

Banned, sorry I'm drunk with power.

~ Commander


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 11, 2008)

Banned for being a power-hungry--I mean, power-full...Banned for being a bloody megalomaniac who thinks he can just have his way! >_


----------



## bobrules (Jun 11, 2008)

banned for signing up this forum.


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 11, 2008)

Banned for wearing a Santa hat. It's not Christmas ya know!


----------



## bobrules (Jun 11, 2008)

banned for posting.


----------



## Commander (Jun 11, 2008)

Banned for having a name that is too long to fit in the space for your username. @ distorted.frequency

~ Commander


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 11, 2008)

Banned for being unoriginal. That's been used waaaay too many times.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 11, 2008)

Banned for claiming to be a distorted frequency yet you appear to come through cleanly and clearly.


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 11, 2008)

...good point.

Banned for being a lopsided fork!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 11, 2008)

Banned for not congratulating me on my originality!


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 11, 2008)

Banned for being originally 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

...wait...huh?


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 11, 2008)

Banned for emo.


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 12, 2008)

Banned for not reading through the thread. That's been used already. >_


----------



## Renegade_R (Jun 12, 2008)

Banned ...


----------



## FrEEz902 (Jun 12, 2008)

Banned for having an odd number of posts

Edit: @ Distorted frequency, although that won't last long until he replies...


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 12, 2008)

Banned for thinking me male! >_<

You were directing that to me...weren't you?


----------



## Narin (Jun 12, 2008)

Banned for handing out Canadian invasion TShirts to people >:E


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 12, 2008)

Banned for wearing a tinfoil hat all the time! Don't you think that looks a bit weird on you?


----------



## Narin (Jun 12, 2008)

distorted.frequency said:
			
		

> Banned for wearing a tinfoil hat all the time! Don't you think that looks a bit weird on you?


A moogle..in a tin foil hat? 

Banned for making sense.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 12, 2008)

Narin said:
			
		

> distorted.frequency said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Banned for banning Distorted Frequency because I cant think of anything better.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 12, 2008)

Banned for spreading the fear from Moogles..

EDIT: gizmo_gal: banned for making the same mistake as I, but failing to fix it before me!!


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 12, 2008)

gizmo_gal said:
			
		

> Narin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Banned for...wait. You're defending me?!

>_<

...banned for making me feel guilty.

EDIT: Banned for being radioactive.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 12, 2008)

distorted.frequency said:
			
		

> gizmo_gal said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wha--I'm radioactive? I never knew...

Of course I'm not defending you, I'm USING you silly, I couldn't think of anything else to ban him for, silly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.

Edit, Oh, I didn't see Toni. I get the radioactive comment now.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 12, 2008)

Banned for using people, that's despicable.


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 12, 2008)

Banned for making me look bad.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 12, 2008)

Banned for pushing me out of the game.......like I'm invisible


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 12, 2008)

Banned for beating me to the punch when I had a great (although a little sexist) gag!


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 12, 2008)

Banned for not reading my edit which banned you! >_< Course, I'd ban you Toni, you're radioactively cool.

Banned for beating me to the punch and-and! I just copied off of you. XD


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 12, 2008)

Banned for wanting the spotlight.

(Croatia a city or a country, just curious?)


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 12, 2008)

Banned for STILL pushing me out of the game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: Suddenly, all changed, now I'm back into game!!!!!! Yeeey....
Croatia is a state/country, Zagreb is a main city (the city I live in)..

Banned for curiosity..


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 12, 2008)

Banned for once again being a faster typer than me!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 12, 2008)

Haha, banned for not having me as a friend, yet...


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 12, 2008)

Banned for reminding me that I'm a space cadet!


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 12, 2008)

Banned for being too cool. >_


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 12, 2008)

Banned for being just as cool!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 12, 2008)

Banned for thinking she/he's so cool that she/he's too cool, while I'm whole radioactively warm, and nobody mentioned that *I'm looking for a spotlight again*

EDIT:the She/He goes for both of you


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 12, 2008)

Banned for not needing a spotlight due to his awesomely cool green radioactive glow.


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 12, 2008)

Banned for being jealous! I mean, all you had to do was ask. X3 We think you're cool too. In a completely radioactive way.

EDIT: Banned for making me waste ten seconds of my life staring at that lolcat! >_< It's just too cute.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 12, 2008)

I'm not gonna ban you this time...I like you... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: this goes for both of you!!

...and I do glow nicely, don't I?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 12, 2008)

Banned for not banning someone!

edit : And cheers! Same goes for you!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 12, 2008)

Well, banned for acting smart...pffff...

EDIT: now when you added that edit, you made me feel bad again about banning you...


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 12, 2008)

Banned for having a cool sense of humour.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 12, 2008)

Banned for thinking that I'm kidding, while I'm dead serious.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: *just kidding  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 12, 2008)

Banned for editing your post after I'd already posted my banning and now making me feel bad! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edit : Oh yeah, double banned for being an actual punk and not a poser!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 12, 2008)

Banned for being a human with the feelings..

You should be more like me, a radioactive robot that's unemotional..

EDIT: and ban for calling me a punk, while I like to pose  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, I'm very pretty and attractive male specie..


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 12, 2008)

Banned for making me laugh so hard one of my nipples fell off and now I've gotta search the floor looking for it!


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 12, 2008)

Banned for being so sweet on each other. Awwww. *ducks and crawls away*


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 12, 2008)

Banned for not asking Toni to just glow and help you find it...


EDIT: You 3 are all banned for getting cozy and buddy-buddy with each other when you should've been doing your part and swinging the banhammer as much as possible!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 12, 2008)

Banned for not being sweet on us when we'e both just so incredibly awesome.  Have you seen our pictures?

Edit : Dammit, banned for typing faster than me as well!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 12, 2008)

Banned for implying that my attraction is funny....that makes me look bad....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




They probably haven't seen us, because if they did, they would fall under our astonishing looks, and probably never woke up again!!


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 12, 2008)

Banned for modding a perfectly good NDSlite.


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 12, 2008)

XD

Banned for walking without really going anywhere. >_< That's weird ya know.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 12, 2008)

Banned for thinking that's not even MORE perfect now, when it is!

EDIT: Damn you distorted.frequency.....I'm banning you because of your habit to push in front of the line!!


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 12, 2008)

Banned for spending more time complaining others are faster keyboarders than you do building typing speed and accuracy.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 12, 2008)

Banned for thinking that I need to build typing speed while I'm unbeatable at typing in comparison with other normal humans..
You all use some dirty tricks  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 to beat me to it..


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 12, 2008)

Banned for making me giggle like a kid.

(I dont know why, but when I saw your post I did giggle.)


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 12, 2008)

Nice......Banned for being my first "humorous p0wn" victim......

*I really don't know what the fuck that means  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 12, 2008)

Banned for intentionally posting nonsense.

(I'm glad you admit it doesn't make sense--for a split second I was doubting myself.)


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 12, 2008)

Banned for no other reason than the fact that I wanted to post this picture


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 12, 2008)

Banned for not having the tact to use the "url" "/url" tags in your signature and thus assualting everyones eyes with the link to something I've never bothered to click...


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 12, 2008)

Banned for not being the first person to tell me I have no tact, and a stern telling off for never joining te Guess The Screenshot game.


----------



## OrcMonkey© (Jun 12, 2008)

banned for being a adult or are you?!


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 12, 2008)

Banned for not heeding the first person who told you that you lacked tact.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 12, 2008)

Banned for caring about tact when bluntness is the forward.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 12, 2008)

Banned for, what I _think_, is improper grammar...


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 12, 2008)

Banned for noticing that I'd missed the word "way" and not being blunt enough to say "oi dummy, you left out the way".


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 12, 2008)

Banned for spelling oy oi.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 12, 2008)

Banned for not realizing that in Britain "oi" is used instead of "hey you".


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 12, 2008)

Banned for being an [mthr].

This post has been edited by *mthrnite,* today, 8:25 p.m.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 12, 2008)

lmao.

Banned for being a Trailer Park Boy.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jun 12, 2008)

banned for joining on new years day?


----------



## SonicRax (Jun 12, 2008)

Banned for talking about PSP. :3


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jun 12, 2008)

banned for saying something false >.<
i dint talk bout no PSP (til now)


----------



## VVoltz (Jun 12, 2008)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> banned for saying something false >.<
> i dint talk bout no PSP (til now)


Banned for being cool.


----------



## devilguy370 (Jun 12, 2008)

Banned for looking at his reply and then replying back to it by putting "Banned for..." in the beggining to make yuorself an internet phenomonon and then realizing your like Tay Zonday.


----------



## VVoltz (Jun 12, 2008)

Banned for banning VVoltz™


----------



## Narin (Jun 12, 2008)

Banned for being a pirate while pirates suck 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Ninjas FTW


----------



## Flooded (Jun 12, 2008)

Narin said:
			
		

> Banned for being a pirate while pirates suck
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Banned for not posting enough cheats.


----------



## Narin (Jun 12, 2008)

Flooded said:
			
		

> Narin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Banned for banning me for not posting enough cheats while not sending me more cheats to add so he can't ban me for not having enough cheats.


----------



## krartan (Jun 12, 2008)

Banned for your avatar lacking a bon-bon.


----------



## xalphax (Jun 12, 2008)

banned for starting out in the testing area.


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 12, 2008)

Banned for ending in testing.


----------



## Minox (Jun 12, 2008)

Banned for unknown reason.


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 12, 2008)

Banned for being unspecific.


----------



## Holaitsme (Jun 12, 2008)

banned for being to specific


----------



## Minox (Jun 12, 2008)

Edit: Banned for not liking PW enough


----------



## Holaitsme (Jun 12, 2008)

banned for thinking r4 is dead


----------



## Minox (Jun 12, 2008)

banned for not believing me


----------



## Holaitsme (Jun 12, 2008)

banned for eating the gobbagool


----------



## Minox (Jun 12, 2008)

banned for being right, I ate the gobbagool.


----------



## Gman 101 (Jun 12, 2008)

Banned for staring at me. You're too unworthy to even take a glimpse of me! *flings hair back, however short it may be...*


----------



## Minox (Jun 12, 2008)

*keeps staring and bans Gman 101 just for the heck of it*


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 12, 2008)

_*YOUR ALL BANNED MUHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAHAHAHAHJAAJAHHAHAHAHAAHHAA*_


----------



## Prime (Jun 12, 2008)

banned for banning everyone.


----------



## Elrinth (Jun 12, 2008)

Prime is banned for being too low ranked and only having two one-ups.


----------



## Prime (Jun 12, 2008)

Elrinth said:
			
		

> Prime is banned for being too low ranked and only having two one-ups.



too low ranked for what?

banned for having a crap reason for banning me.


----------



## Holaitsme (Jun 12, 2008)

banned for ruling streets in burnout paradise


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 12, 2008)

Banned for being too late.


----------



## Minox (Jun 12, 2008)

banned for not realising he's banned


----------



## Holaitsme (Jun 12, 2008)

banned for being to fast


----------



## PW1337 (Jun 12, 2008)

^Banned for using Gamefaqs ( Sorry if it has been posted before, it's not like I was going to read 57 pages of posts)

_>


----------



## Holaitsme (Jun 12, 2008)

banned for being falsed accused like phoenix wright seven years ago


----------



## PW1337 (Jun 12, 2008)

Banned for not caring about the post above...


----------



## Holaitsme (Jun 12, 2008)

banned for joing before me but not posting


----------



## PW1337 (Jun 12, 2008)

Oh noes, you bested me
*cries*..;_;


----------



## Holaitsme (Jun 12, 2008)

banned myself for making you cry


----------



## Holaitsme (Jun 12, 2008)

banned for banning myself


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 12, 2008)

Banned for double posting.


----------



## isamux (Jun 12, 2008)

^ Banned for banning a double poster, two posts make a right.


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 12, 2008)

Banned for having little to no posts when you're in this site for longer! Lurker! >_


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 12, 2008)

No, no, I'm fairly sure that three posts make a right but two posts are upside down...

Banned for having joined on Christmas.


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 12, 2008)

gizmo_gal said:
			
		

> No, no, I'm fairly sure that three posts make a right but two posts are upside down...
> 
> Banned for having joined on Christmas.


Who? Me? Banned for false accusations.


----------



## PBC (Jun 12, 2008)

Banned for not listening to this song post haste!



Also...preemptive double ban for you not liking it...

and then eventually unban when you realize its now stuck in your head...


----------



## Minox (Jun 12, 2008)

banned for posting boring songs.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 12, 2008)

Banned for encouraging the theft of shoes.


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 12, 2008)

Banned for not liking shoes.   No one likes haterz.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 12, 2008)

Banned for using uncool hater*z* in the end of the word, you think you're soo cool!!


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 12, 2008)

Banned for...  aww screw it.  Banned for DISSING DAHKORRA!!!!


----------



## Holaitsme (Jun 12, 2008)

banned for taking me back to the beginning by making me click the link in your sig


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 12, 2008)

Hola! Banned for making me think it's you, when it's actually somone completely different  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ..


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 12, 2008)

Banned for speaking spanish!!!


----------



## mastermanna123 (Jun 12, 2008)

^ banned for having an undersized wookie as avatar.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 12, 2008)

Banned for thinking that gizmo is a wookie......Gizmo is just few inches tall gremlin..


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 12, 2008)

Banned for forgetting to mention how fierce, clever and proud we Gremlins are! I may be small, but I'd lick a Wookie in a fight on any day of the week--and _twice_ on Thursdays. So there!!!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 12, 2008)

Banned for thinking that wookie would even look at you..(considering you size, but there's no arguing about meanness of you! If I weren't radioactive, I'd feared you too..)


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 12, 2008)

Banned for not clicking my sig.


----------



## Holaitsme (Jun 13, 2008)

banned for making me think


----------



## xalphax (Jun 13, 2008)

banned for using two languages in your nick.


----------



## Holaitsme (Jun 13, 2008)

banned for listining to the procphecy


----------



## BioHazardN00B (Jun 13, 2008)

Banned for using tinypic in your sig


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 13, 2008)

Banned for flaunting your gamer card in your sig.


----------



## Gman 101 (Jun 13, 2008)

Banned for playing with other people.


----------



## PW1337 (Jun 13, 2008)

< Banned for not having 'real' friends to play with....


----------



## xcalibur (Jun 13, 2008)

banned for having more friends than me


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 13, 2008)

Banned for having more friends than me.  Damn you!


----------



## xcalibur (Jun 13, 2008)

banned for being too slow


----------



## BiscuitCookie (Jun 13, 2008)

banned for having friends D:


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 13, 2008)

Banned for being a biscuit on a computer!


----------



## JBl147 (Jun 13, 2008)

Banned for loving food.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 13, 2008)

Banned for having the same flag colors as I..


----------



## xcalibur (Jun 13, 2008)

banned for not loving food


----------



## Narin (Jun 13, 2008)

Banned for liking Cowboy Bebop


----------



## xcalibur (Jun 13, 2008)

banned for not appreciating good animu


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 13, 2008)

I'm a robot, I don't eat food!!

Banned for having only three medals (I have five 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)..


----------



## xcalibur (Jun 13, 2008)

Banned for not noticing that red medals > green medals


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 13, 2008)

Banned for thinking he didn't notice. He was going for quantity _not _quality.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 13, 2008)

Banned for being so smart!! (I'm not being ironic, I was going for quantity)


----------



## WildWon (Jun 13, 2008)

Banned for beating me to a banning. Dick.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 13, 2008)

Banned for blaming me, and you're the slow one.....Vagina!


----------



## WildWon (Jun 13, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Banned for blaming me, and you're the slow one.....Vagina!



Banned for calling me something that i can't remember... for some reason... Taint!
(...this could get ugly, people)


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 13, 2008)

haha..you're good!!
I'm not gonna ban you this time, just to show I'm nice.....*and better than you*


----------



## WildWon (Jun 13, 2008)

Banned for not following the banning game rules and being better than me.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 13, 2008)

Banned for always being behind me.


----------



## WildWon (Jun 13, 2008)

Banned for the amazing Double Entendre of your last statement


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 13, 2008)

Banned for having a cool dragon picture (although small) in your sig, I like dragons..


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 13, 2008)

Banned for mentioning signature pictures--which I cant see--and calling them cool.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 13, 2008)

Banned for setting your GBAtemp in the way you don't see my cool, radioactive, great, mechanic sig with a little bit sexy!!


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 13, 2008)

Banned for assuming that your Sig is sexy, mechanic, great, radioactive, and cool. Puh-lease,


----------



## WildWon (Jun 13, 2008)

Banned for saying "Please" with all that attitude!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 13, 2008)

Banned for even doubting something like that..
If I'm cool, radioactive, great, mechanic with a little bit sexy, it's just perfectly natural that my sig would be reflection of myself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: WildWon you must be banned for showing off your thong like that!


----------



## WildWon (Jun 13, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Banned for even doubting something like that..
> If I'm cool, radioactive, great, mechanic with a little bit sexy, it's just perfectly natural that my sig would be reflection of myself
> 
> 
> ...



Banned for not noticing that its not a thong. Its not underwear at all. Thats pure Plumbers Crack, baby! YEA!!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 13, 2008)

Banned for not noticing that I was talking about smiley with a tongue, but made HUGE mistake in writing (well my english is no perfecto)..


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 13, 2008)

Banned for having English which is less than "perfecto"

Edit: "E" not "e" in English


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 13, 2008)

Banned for being an english Nazi!! It's really hard for me sometimes to think on english!!


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 13, 2008)

Banned for misunderstanding, that comment in the Edit section was for me, I made a correction to my own post, not yours.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 13, 2008)

Banned for thinking I was talking about your EDIT, while I meant 





			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> English which is less than "perfecto"


..
You banned me for not having perfect English!!!!! You Hitler you!

EDIT: Don't take it too personally, I'm just playin'


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 13, 2008)

Banned for implying I'm uptight about something so meager.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 13, 2008)

Banned for being so nice and playing with me, when I scared everyone off with my radioactive nerves..(actually, nobody wants to play with me  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 13, 2008)

Banned for pitying yourself *nudges you in the ribs* This is summer, Everyones at the beach, no ones going to stick around you if you only do pity parties.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 13, 2008)

Banned for cheering me up again!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  *but it's rainy over here, it's been raining over a week now*


----------



## Upperleft (Jun 13, 2008)

Banned for being The ONLY Radioactive GBAtemper (yeah, copy&past .. ban me for that)


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 13, 2008)

Banned for suggesting your own banning sentencing.

*completely ignored the fact that you Copy and Pasted*


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 13, 2008)

Banned for editing your post at 03.02 AM


----------



## Narin (Jun 13, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Banned for editing your post at 03.02 AM


Banned for not thinking of something more creative to ban


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 13, 2008)

Banned for not knowing that I have been trough almost everything!! And have no other reasons to ban somebody..


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 13, 2008)

Banned for having your PC set to say 3.02 AM when it was 5.02PM my time and you should have your settings adjusted to be in sync with mine, since I'm the QWEEN OF GBATEMP AND ALL THE INTERWEBZ


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 13, 2008)

Banned for--

Wait. YOU'RE THE QWEEN?

All hail the QWEEN OF GBATEMP!

Who's the king then?



Spoiler



Banned for not doing a good job of being a queen. You should visit us more, your Majesty!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 13, 2008)

Well, I guess we can't actually ban you gizmo_gal, sorry for everything I said.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




distorted.frequency you're banned for being cocky at our queen!!


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 13, 2008)

Banned!! BANISHED AND BEHEADED! HOW *DARE* you order the QWEEN to do anything--and root around in the virtual surf of the internets more often with the peasants of all things, *Hmmppphh*

OFF WITH HER HEAD! SHE'S DISTORTED ;P

edit:
Toni, you're banned also for posting ahead of the QWEEN!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 13, 2008)

Hahahaha my queen.....you've been a bit late.....*ban you  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 13, 2008)

no, thats not sufficient :ROYALglare:


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 13, 2008)

Well, banned for thinking that is allowed to be unmasked in front of the queen!!


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 13, 2008)

MY QWEEN! I'm so sorry that I've banned you and everything. I really am. I wish--

*stops and stares at the screen for a moment*

What's that? The military is here? X3 Finally!

Let's overthrow her!!!

Banned for tyranny.

EDIT: I didn't ban Toni though coz he's part of the cause.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 13, 2008)

Banned for telling the QWEEN what is and isn't allowed in her presence!

***Doesn't have time to ban anyone as she must flee into exile for fear of loosing her life during the anarchical march against her regime***


----------



## Narin (Jun 13, 2008)

distorted.frequency is ze goddess, remember? Also gizmo_girl is the queen and Toni Plutonij is the glow in the dark court jester!

Banned for forgetting all this!


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 13, 2008)

The Mighty Moogle Warrior has arrived!

Banned for being too powerful for your own good.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 13, 2008)

Ahhhh, I'm the glow!!!!! I'M THE GLOW!!!!!!!!It so nice to have a purpose..

*@distorted.frequency: not yet, we still have to wait for some time, remember the plan  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*

Narin, you're banned for thinking we're forgetting it, but we are playin ignorant to overthrow her..

EDIT: I didn't ban distorted.frequency though coz she's part of the cause.


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 13, 2008)

Understood, sir. *salutes*



Spoiler



Banned for telling everyone that we have a plan in the first place! They weren't supposed to know!



I'm so sorry, sir.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 13, 2008)

I'm a punk..I only fallow anarchy!!!!!! Good save the Queen!! a faschist regime..

Banned because you were the one that ruined the plan in the first place, with your bad timing..
You're excused my friend..

And did you get it, however you put it, gizmo_gal turns out to be either faschist or a nazi!!


----------



## Narin (Jun 13, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> I'm a punk..I only fallow anarchy!!!!!! Good save the Queen!! a faschist regime..
> Banned because you were the one that ruined the plan in the first place, with your bad timing..


Banned for messing up the spoiler tag


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 13, 2008)

Banned for making me look bad, I've fixed that!!


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 13, 2008)

...D: How do we fix this mistake, sir?

Banned for being Narin.

Banned for not joining the cause!

EDIT: Stop making me ban you, sir! It makes me look like an ungrateful whelp to the man who has taught me so much. *sniffs* Wait. I haven't met you before! D:

Banned for making me feel confused.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 13, 2008)

I'll be dropping some nukes over queens private rooms, that should do it..

And Narin, ban for you because you're making a resistance to us who make resistance to queen..



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Wait. I haven't met you before!


Sure you have..I was the one, you remember that one over there, when...you remember....it happened...


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 14, 2008)

>_< Can't...resist...

Banned for being unclear! D: What...happened? 

*tries to remember*


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 14, 2008)

Well, it's a bit crowded overhere to be talking about that!! don't you think?
Banned for forgetting something like that!


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 14, 2008)

Banned for being in tight cahoots with D.F. and the lot of you are banned for constantly calling me "Queen"  when I am the QWEEN


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 14, 2008)

Banned for not noticing that I have been calling you QWEEN all this time. >_<

...and I thought you've been nuked or something...


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 14, 2008)

Banned for allowing yourself to be subjegated.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 14, 2008)

Banned for rubbing it in *sniff*.

And D.F. is banned for contradicting the ghost of the most illustrious QWEEN ever to exist on the interweb!


----------



## Mewgia (Jun 14, 2008)

banned for banning two people at once


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 14, 2008)

Banned cuz I feel like it.


----------



## Mewgia (Jun 14, 2008)

banned for being incredibly uncreative


----------



## xalphax (Jun 14, 2008)

banned because the moon is in the 7th house.


----------



## BiscuitCookie (Jun 14, 2008)

Banned because [Enter reason here]


----------



## Upperleft (Jun 14, 2008)

Banned for having 2 of the same quote in your sig


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 14, 2008)

Baning you all up to gizmo_gal because you killed our game!! Damn you.....And I was just about to glow again!!

Sorry my QWEEN could you ever forgive me, I was dazzled with distorted.frequency, she put something in my drink, and I wasn't myself!! I'm sorry for everything..


----------



## JBl147 (Jun 14, 2008)

Banned for being sorry.


----------



## krartan (Jun 14, 2008)

Banned for only just now playing PW: T&T.


----------



## Prime (Jun 14, 2008)

Banned for having such a good sig.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 14, 2008)

Banned, Prime, for changing your username thus making it hard for me to contact you when I needed to!


----------



## Holaitsme (Jun 14, 2008)

banned for eternity


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 14, 2008)

Banned for having a perpetually falling avatar.


----------



## Upperleft (Jun 14, 2008)

Banned for not clarifying where she exactly lives


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 14, 2008)

Banned for having unrelated avatar and sig..


----------



## Mewgia (Jun 14, 2008)

banned for thinking people's sig a avatar need to be related


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 14, 2008)

Banned for being located in Florida.


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 14, 2008)

Banned for being located in...the first dimension, Earth? How can I stalk you if I can't even find you?!


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 14, 2008)

Banned for having a period in your user.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 14, 2008)

Banned for having a DarkAura surrounding your avatar.


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 14, 2008)

Banned for figuring out my avatar before me.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 14, 2008)

Banned for suspected use of sarcasm...


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 14, 2008)

Banned for not knowing that sarcasm doesn`t work on teh internetz.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 14, 2008)

Banned for not clicking the links in my sig and bringing the other 2 games up to the front page!!!


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 14, 2008)

Banned for not clicking the link under my sig.


----------



## Upperleft (Jun 14, 2008)

Banned for not having the latest psp CFW


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 14, 2008)

Banned for not knowing that I CANT SEE your signature.


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 14, 2008)

Banned for wanting food.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 14, 2008)

Banned for playing without me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





..*I've been left out again*..


----------



## Upperleft (Jun 14, 2008)

Banned for not playing with us


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 14, 2008)

Banned for taking my side and being nice!!

EDIT: BANNED FOR CHANGING YOUR POST AND MAKING ME FEEL BAD AGAIN!!!!!!!


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 14, 2008)

Banned for wanting help.

Banned for being too fast.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 14, 2008)

Banned for trying to ban me with something that's been used so many times that I've become resistant to it.


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 14, 2008)

OH THAT'S IT!!! BANNED FOR EPIC!!!!


----------



## Upperleft (Jun 14, 2008)

Banned for seeing my original replay before i edited it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





EDIT: Slow Slow >_>
Banned for not showing his Pokemanz (?)


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 14, 2008)

banned for wanting help.


----------



## Upperleft (Jun 14, 2008)

Banned for having a uber cool sig


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 14, 2008)

Banned for thinking he has uber cool sig, while you have better!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *sits back and expects fight*


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 14, 2008)

Banned for fighting with someone who is UPPERleftCUT.


----------



## Upperleft (Jun 14, 2008)

Banned for thinking my sig is better ( i'm no match to cracked shad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Edit: Damn u DarkAura and your quick posts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Banned ..um
for using caps for my name? (i'm sooo out of ideas >_>)


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 14, 2008)

@DarkAura: Banned for thinking that radioactivity could be hit..

EDIT: Too slow man, too slow.....

Ok then, banned for having low self esteem..


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 15, 2008)

Banned for bragging that you are the ONLY radioactive 'Temper.


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 15, 2008)

Banned for being active.


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 15, 2008)

Banned for double post.


----------



## xalphax (Jun 15, 2008)

banned for being more ninja than me.


----------



## Holaitsme (Jun 15, 2008)

banned for selling a n64 backup unit or whatever


----------



## xalphax (Jun 15, 2008)

banned for confusing buying with selling.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 15, 2008)

Banned! just like all the other here-n-there-ians who used to come to GBAtemp.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 15, 2008)

Banned for saying that I'm not the ONLY radioactive temper, when I really AM!! (show me the other)


----------



## xalphax (Jun 15, 2008)

football(soccer) related ban (/jk)


----------



## Holaitsme (Jun 15, 2008)

banned for   looking like this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 in the moring


----------



## BiscuitCookie (Jun 15, 2008)

Banned for sneaking into xalphax's bedroom


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 15, 2008)

@holaitsme: Banned for having great but stretched avatar!

EDIT: Banned for being one post away from the 100, and you're wasting your time here..


----------



## Upperleft (Jun 15, 2008)

Banned for having some awesome links in your sig


----------



## Holaitsme (Jun 15, 2008)

banned for being post 1000


----------



## BiscuitCookie (Jun 15, 2008)

banned for being slow D:


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 15, 2008)

Banned for still being a post from 100 and wasting your time here..


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 15, 2008)

Banned for encouraging people with 99 posts to their name to to go and make a post for the sake of posting something.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 15, 2008)

Banned for assuming the worst of me, when I'm just implying he's waisting his time overhere, when he could be useful somewhere else..

And you still haven't pointed the other radioactive member of GBAtemp society!!


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 15, 2008)

Banned because you are deluded into thinking you're the only radioactive member here.


----------



## JKR Firefox (Jun 15, 2008)

gizmo_gal said:
			
		

> Banned because you are deluded into thinking you're the only radioactive member here.



^

Banned because you and Toni keep this game alive when it should have died a long time ago...


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 15, 2008)

haaahahaha gizmo_gal hahahaha  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ....You're cocky!!
I don't believe you did this just because of the game!!

EDIT: NO BAN for you..this made me laugh soooooo hard!!!!I'm still laughing, can't stop...

@JKR Firefox: Well, it's really fun.....Ban because you're trying to kill the game


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 15, 2008)

Banned because I prefer the term "spunky"


----------



## JKR Firefox (Jun 15, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> haaahahaha gizmo_gal hahahaha
> 
> 
> 
> ...



^

I'll kill you, Toni!  I will kill you all...not really but you're banned for thinking I would.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 15, 2008)

Banned for dictating how to call you!......you spunky gizmo....

@JKR Firefox: banned for constantly pushing in front of me...and believe that pure radioactivity could be killed..


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 15, 2008)

Banned because clivefrog is watching and I like that username!

Edited to add a link to the members profile for the benefit of future readers.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 15, 2008)

Banned because clivefrog is still watching......Maybe he got stuck?!


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 15, 2008)

Banned because you kept me so busy at the PC that I forgot to let my cat out her carrier this morning. *BAD TONI! *whacks with a newspaper* BAD!*


----------



## Elrinth (Jun 15, 2008)

Banned gizmo_gal for having seriously bad ass avatar


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 15, 2008)

Elrinth said:
			
		

> Banned gizmo_gal for having seriously bad ass avatar




Banned Elrinth for having a real pic of himself as his avatar...and getting drunk on a weekend >_


----------



## JBl147 (Jun 15, 2008)

Banned gizmo_gal for having a real pic of himself as his avatar.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 15, 2008)

Banned for forcing gizmo_gal to have sex change.


----------



## Upperleft (Jun 15, 2008)

Banned for making me lol


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 15, 2008)

Banned for laughing to loudly on Sunday morning.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 15, 2008)

You are banned for making me live here -


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 15, 2008)

Banned for changing your avatar without consulting me first.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 15, 2008)

Banned for thinking that TrolleyDave needs consultation with you about anything, ESPECIALLY about avatar matter..

I gave my mate TrolleyDave permission to change his avatr whenever he wants!!


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jun 15, 2008)

Banned for being radioactive, bad for the environment


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 15, 2008)

Banned for not knowing that I helped many people with my glowing features!! I might be a lot, but I'm not threat to environment..


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 16, 2008)

Banned for being real...


----------



## Holaitsme (Jun 16, 2008)

banned for living in Canada and having your flash cart privileges taken away


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 16, 2008)

Banned for living in the USA and having your priviledges taken away by The Patriot Act.


----------



## Mewgia (Jun 16, 2008)

Banned for living in the UK and having your jobs and society taken away by chavs




idk I just had to continue the pattern


----------



## BiscuitCookie (Jun 16, 2008)

Banned for posting before I could ban you.


----------



## Upperleft (Jun 16, 2008)

Banned for having your  JUS FC in your sig while you can use the FC Database


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 16, 2008)

banned for having a smiley that isn't smiling as your personal caption.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Jun 16, 2008)

Banned for having the ability to change your caption...
(tell me how, please)


----------



## xalphax (Jun 16, 2008)

banned for not knowing that you gain this ability with your 500th post.


----------



## Upperleft (Jun 16, 2008)

Banned for explaining the advantage of having 500 posts


----------



## littlestevie (Jun 16, 2008)

Banned for having a PSP


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 16, 2008)

Banned for not having personal/graphical (avatar & sig) identity (the last person banned for that reason was gizmo_gal, but she got smart)..


----------



## B-Blue (Jun 16, 2008)

Banned for registering yesterday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




OMG IM TOO SLOW

V


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 16, 2008)

Banned for being too slow!! (used so many times, but still works)


----------



## littlestevie (Jun 16, 2008)

Banned for being a smart arse


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 16, 2008)

Banned for being member no. 128,*676* (only one digit from becoming a true satanist child!! 666 mwahahaha)


----------



## littlestevie (Jun 16, 2008)

banned for crediting yourself in your sig


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 16, 2008)

Banned for joining just moments before 1' o clock...


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 16, 2008)

Banned for thinking that I don't deserve a credit, when I took a huge part in creating most of those stuff..(many sleepless nights..
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )

EDIT: I tried, but I really can't ban you my little copycat friend..


----------



## littlestevie (Jun 16, 2008)

banned for not being able to ban someone


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 16, 2008)

..Would you ban your brother by blood?! She's radioactive (poser, but still radioactive)..
Banned for having no understanding..


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 16, 2008)

Banned for being a Deadbeat Descendant.

edit : Damn you Toni and your ultra quick typing!


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 16, 2008)

Banned for damning Toni, even though he's vain and thinks he's the ONLY radio active member here...


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 16, 2008)

Well, I'm the ONLY REAL Radioactive member..but I'm not the only radio active member, I'll give you that!!

And TrolleyDave, I'm sorry, but I must ban you as I can't this copycat of mine..


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 16, 2008)

NOT Banned simply because I am so happy to finally be able to get back on this site, after the server failed me.


----------



## littlestevie (Jun 16, 2008)

banned for not being able to access GBAtemp


----------



## xalphax (Jun 16, 2008)

banned for being the littlest evie.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 16, 2008)

Well, the server failed me too.....Must be the radioactivity from both of us is just too much for this site..


----------



## littlestevie (Jun 16, 2008)

banned for separating in the wrong place... its LITTLE STEVIE


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 16, 2008)

It settled then...this site aint big enough for the both of us *cue classic Western Showdown Theme...*


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 16, 2008)

I'm really sorry gizmo_gal......I really am.......
..
..
..
..
..
But I must kill you then...........bye bye, and have a nice afterlife......


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 16, 2008)

*draws and fires in your heart: BANG BANG BANG!!!*

Banned for being too slow and not outright shooting me.

*Runs up to you and uses a hatchet to take off your head and does an Indian War-Victor Cry ohhheheheheheoohhohh*


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 16, 2008)

I was actually faking all that so other tempers would think there is only one of us left..But you really did it..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I NEVER intended to kill you..

EDIT: Banned for killing me..


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 16, 2008)

Banned for WTF!!!


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 16, 2008)

Toni...I shot you with blanks...and you're radioactive so your head will grow back...I wouldn't really slay you in such a grisly fashion...or at all for that matter...

Banned, DarkAura, for getting in the way!!!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 16, 2008)

Ahhhh....sorry gizmo, I get it..
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Here, I'm getting better already..Gonna use my Micro (I'm talking about the game console) to drain some more power from it..

DarkAura: banned for thinking you can just hop in like that..


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jun 16, 2008)

damn too slow typing!

Banned for causing cancer!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 16, 2008)

What are you talking about man....I EAT CANCER FOR BREAKFAST....I'm not causing it......*I can make your pi-pi to fall off though*...


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 16, 2008)

Banned for making peoples guys pi-pi's fall off...BAD Toni! How many times have I told you men want their Pi-pi's?


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jun 16, 2008)

Banned for confusing me with IM!
Cant see you on msn, or what messenger do you use ?


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 16, 2008)

Banned for screwing up IM's.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 16, 2008)

Banned for being a ninja but still weaker than me....I got powers you can't imagine...*glows so bright you can't even look at him*


----------



## littlestevie (Jun 16, 2008)

banned for spamming


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 16, 2008)

Banned for...being a Newbie trying to play with the big Gals (and Guys)!!!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 16, 2008)

Banned for mistaken me for spammer....where on the hell have I spammed?!

Tell him gizmo_gal.........show him his spot......place in the GBAtemps food chain....you're on the bottom baby.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(really, don't take this personally, this is just a game...and in testing area)


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 16, 2008)

*high five!*

Banned for...using bad grammar! (Grammar Nazi is back--oh, yeah!)


----------



## littlestevie (Jun 16, 2008)

banned for high fiving (nobody has done that since the 90's)

(none taken toni its just a game and well i am a n00b for posting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 long time lurker recent member lol)


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 16, 2008)

Heil Gizmo!!!!

Banned for genocide of bad grammar..

EDIT: Maybe you are new registered member, but still you beat me up to posting.......Banned because of that.....
(I knew you wouldn't get mad, just wanted to be sure..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## WildWon (Jun 16, 2008)

Banned for getting beaten in the posting order by so many people! Speed up them fingers Toni!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 16, 2008)

Banned for not realizing that I also beat many people in the posting order.....(I've beat much more than being beaten..)


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 16, 2008)

Banned for withholding the final blow of the Ban Hammer!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 16, 2008)

Banned for making me comment on you twice, before I figured you messed up your comment settings..


----------



## WildWon (Jun 16, 2008)

Banned for accusations of messing up comment settings.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 16, 2008)

Banned for robbing me of the pleasure of wielding my mighty ban hammer across Toni Plutonijs screen...


----------



## Mewgia (Jun 16, 2008)

banned for thinking she could even lift a mighty ban hammer


----------



## Upperleft (Jun 16, 2008)

Banned for lieking Bidewfz


----------



## WildWon (Jun 16, 2008)

Banned for misspelling "help" in your icon. Win.


----------



## Narin (Jun 16, 2008)

Banned for being a spelling nazi and its *always* peanut butter and jelly time!


----------



## WildWon (Jun 16, 2008)

Banned for EDITING IN THE MIDDLE OF MY BANNING!!!11one

And cause you are so wrong about it being peanut butter jelly time. My sig is always right. Even if it has a lie in it. It is correct. Always. Never.


----------



## Narin (Jun 16, 2008)

Banned for advertising Fallen Sword in your signature, shame on you!


----------



## Mewgia (Jun 16, 2008)

Banned for advertising Final Fantasy in your signature and avatar, shame on you!


----------



## WildWon (Jun 16, 2008)

Banned for KUPO KUPO!!!

kupo.


----------



## Upperleft (Jun 16, 2008)

Banned for hiding behind me


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 16, 2008)

Banned for not being brought up in Burlington, Ontario.


----------



## WildWon (Jun 16, 2008)

Banned for trolling. And daving.


----------



## Mewgia (Jun 16, 2008)

banned for saying "KUPO KUPO" instead of stating why you were banning me


----------



## WildWon (Jun 16, 2008)

Banned for not listening to my kupo kupo reason. It's all very self explanatory.


----------



## Narin (Jun 16, 2008)

Banned for posting to fast, kupo!


----------



## WildWon (Jun 16, 2008)

Banned for again, editing while banning! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 kupo!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 16, 2008)

Banned for thinking that this game even works without me now.........


----------



## Mewgia (Jun 16, 2008)

banned for thinking that this game requires you to work


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 16, 2008)

Banned for not admitting the game needs Toni to run smoothly, nuclear power FTW!


----------



## Ferrariman (Jun 16, 2008)

Ban for destroying the earth with Nukes


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 16, 2008)

I'm banning Mewgia for being a non-believer......
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(don't you know that my power keeps this forum alive 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

Thank you TrolleyDave, I'm getting myself an allies in this game......*looks around for gizmo_gal*

ferrariman: banned for thinking bad about Nuclear power.......I won't be destroying th Earth yet..


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 16, 2008)

*Pops up out of nowhere* HERE I AM!!!

Bans all those who doubted Toni's ability to keep this game alive! Nuclear POWER!!!! *whhhaaaaiiii-cccchhhaa!*


----------



## Minox (Jun 16, 2008)

Banned because I felt like banning you.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 16, 2008)

Banned for being a minor.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 16, 2008)

Well, that's the spirit......thank you gizmo-gal.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








And I just saw your personal notice..........awwwww.....THANK YOU!! VERY MUCH!!!!

*glows as he never did before*

Minox_IX: You're so outdated....like R4.....you must be creative....You're banned until you get a grip and find some amazing reasons for banning people here..until then..................sit in the corner..


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 16, 2008)

Banned for living in a whale.

NOooo Toni was faster than me!!! *shoot*

Banned because it took you so long to notice when its been this way for *hours*.


----------



## Minox (Jun 16, 2008)

banned for eating that whale


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 16, 2008)

Banned for thinking a cute little creature like me could devour a whale. (Humans are soo much tastier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 16, 2008)

Banned for making a good comeback Minox_IX..you can play with us now..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..*pushes gizmo_gal-gently-a bit to make a space for Minox*

gizmo_gal, I'm sooo sorry I haven't notice before, I'll do better next time..


----------



## Minox (Jun 16, 2008)

Banned for creating radioactive disturbances


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 16, 2008)

Banned for easting surströmming


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 16, 2008)

Trolley, banned for making me look at you  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  .....you just made that up..


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 16, 2008)

Banned for not recognizing a made up word when you hear one.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 17, 2008)

Banned for thinking I would make up a word!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Surstromming


----------



## Minox (Jun 17, 2008)

Banned for not making them understand that it's a Swedish word earlier.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 17, 2008)

Trolley, you've been naughty..you use grownup people words!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Banned for making this game a hard experience..

EDIT: Minox_IX, you just started, and you push in line already..Banned for rudeness..


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 17, 2008)

Banned for not realizing all I did was google Wiki Sweden and found a word in there to use!


----------



## Minox (Jun 17, 2008)

Banned for a sudden urge to ban myself because of your statement.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 17, 2008)

Banned because I'm tired of being dropped from the server at random intervals 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 17, 2008)

Banned for feeling sorry for you..


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 17, 2008)

Banned for not knowing who The Littlest Hobo is.


----------



## Ferrariman (Jun 17, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Banned for not knowing who The Littlest Hobo is.


ban for know who the Hobo is


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 17, 2008)

Banned for being only 66 posts from satanist child..


----------



## Minox (Jun 17, 2008)

Edit: banned for being faster than me


----------



## Ferrariman (Jun 17, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Banned for being only 66 posts from satanist child..


Banned for not uderstanding that I am the satans child.


FROM _*HELL*_


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 17, 2008)

Banned because everyone is faster than you. You're just in denial.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 17, 2008)

Sorry, I could have figured out by looking at your eyes...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Banned for being a threat to my Angelic manner..

EDIT: I agree with gizmo_gal....YOu're denialing yourself ( I just made up that word, didn't I? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Ferrariman (Jun 17, 2008)

...... To right the countless wrongs of our day, we shine this light of true redemption, that this place may become as paradise. What a wonderful world such would be...


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 17, 2008)

OK....now, you're freaking me out a bit.....go away you demon....go back in the depths of hell where you crawled out......I'm banning you from this world...........*cross*


----------



## Ferrariman (Jun 17, 2008)

*BANNED FOR DEFYING GOD*


----------



## Minox (Jun 17, 2008)

banned for being an impostor


----------



## Ferrariman (Jun 17, 2008)

banned for being a non-believer


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 17, 2008)

Banned for being crazy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Ferrariman (Jun 17, 2008)

banned for being correct








MUHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 17, 2008)

Banned because I feel your too big of a threat to remain on GBATemp's testing Area unchecked.


----------



## Ferrariman (Jun 17, 2008)

Banned for the bounty you put on me.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 17, 2008)

Banned for hotlinking to a non-hotlinkable image.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 17, 2008)

Banned because I see no link >_< (...does that make me crazy?)


----------



## Ferrariman (Jun 17, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Banned for hotlinking to a non-hotlinkable image.


Banned for being fast


----------



## Mewgia (Jun 17, 2008)

banned for being slow


----------



## Holaitsme (Jun 17, 2008)

banned for getting scammed by those free money,ps3, ipod etc scams on the internet


----------



## Mewgia (Jun 17, 2008)

banned for going off of what paranoid idiots say and not people who have actual experience, thus judging sites like fusioncash to be scams


----------



## littlestevie (Jun 17, 2008)

banned for being viking jesus


----------



## BiscuitCookie (Jun 17, 2008)

banned for being little


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 17, 2008)

Banned for being edible.


----------



## Upperleft (Jun 17, 2008)

Banned for thinking her artwork suck while it's doesn't


----------



## Mewgia (Jun 17, 2008)

banned for naming himself after an abstract area


----------



## BiscuitCookie (Jun 17, 2008)

banned for having a vague bidoof in your avatar


----------



## Upperleft (Jun 17, 2008)

Banned for stealing my cookiez


----------



## BiscuitCookie (Jun 17, 2008)

banned for that my statement was true in the "true/false" thread


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 17, 2008)

Banned because the rule of this game is to ban someone in this thread (the person above you) for something--anything really, so long as others can see it--and I'm too lazy to go searching through the True/False thread to see if your ban makes sense.


----------



## moozxy (Jun 17, 2008)

False 

the next person smells


----------



## WildWon (Jun 17, 2008)

Banned for making too much sense. It hurtz mah hedz.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 17, 2008)

Banned for being really fast/having coincidental timing WildWon that your post appeared in under a second after I clicked this thread.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 17, 2008)

Banned for being careless with your stylus....(sorry, it hurts but I had to do it..)


----------



## WildWon (Jun 17, 2008)

Banned for bringing up painful memories (albeit recent memories) into the GBAtemp games. For shame, banning for the painful stylus loss


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 17, 2008)




----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 17, 2008)

Just tryin' to cheer you up......
Here, you can take and use my banHammer for touching screen until you find your stylus.....
I'm sorry.....*covers himself with ears*


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 17, 2008)

Your banhammer, eh?

NOW YOUR TRYING TO TRICK ME INTO SCUFFING MY SCREENS, EH? It wasn't enough for you that I lost my stlus huh?

Well, I ban you for being an insensitive jerk! (Seriously though, how was mentioning my poor lost baby supposed to CHEER me up? Men, I'm sorry to say, are clueless sometimes...)


----------



## Holaitsme (Jun 17, 2008)

i ban you for being you


----------



## BiscuitCookie (Jun 17, 2008)

I ban you for not being me


----------



## littlestevie (Jun 17, 2008)

banned for such a lame comeback


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 17, 2008)

Banned for not even having a comeback..


----------



## littlestevie (Jun 17, 2008)

banned for pointing out my inadequacies


----------



## xalphax (Jun 17, 2008)

banned for postwhoring.


----------



## littlestevie (Jun 17, 2008)

banned for being "here'n'there"


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 17, 2008)

Banned because this game isn't worth anything without gizmo_gal & TrolleyDave..


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 17, 2008)

Banned for not taking "REAL" out of your personal quote already...


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 17, 2008)

Banned for thinking I should do it, when it states the true nature of my persona.. 
*goes to delete REAL because gizmo_gal wants that*


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 17, 2008)

Banned for being so easily swayed! *mwahahaha, I have stolen your identity!*


----------



## Narin (Jun 17, 2008)

Banned for being an identity thief!


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 17, 2008)

Banned because you should be at work--not playing word games online 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## Narin (Jun 17, 2008)

gizmo_gal said:
			
		

> Banned because you should be at work--not playing word games online
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Banned for not realizing that his phone has internet support.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 17, 2008)

..........YOU....YOU....YOU.....I HAVE NO WORDS.......
How could you do something like that, I really didn't saw that coming...

Banned for being a backstabber......

Narin, sorry I'm to shocked to ban you..


----------



## Endogene (Jun 17, 2008)

banned for keeping someone from developing himself using word games

edit: to slow


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 17, 2008)

@Narin Banned for quoting when there was no need-you already got in right under me-and using the internet at work on a phone!!! Bad, Moogle, bad!

@Toni, banned because he needs to check his profile comments but is spending his time gaping, wordlessly at the screen instead.

@Endogene banned because he seems to think these games are helping to develop anything other than the cynical muscles and nerves in peoples minds

@Gizmo_Gal, PROMOTED for a snazzy triple ban!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 17, 2008)

Banned for having the same flag color scheme like me, but rotated..

EDIT: gizmo_gal.....promoted for posting in front of me (post three times bigger than mine!!)..but banned for being a slut.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.....You sleep with your NDS, you're so cheap!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










*just read the comment, haha.........thanx for admitting I'm the ONLY REAL one there is*


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 17, 2008)

Banned because...well, because you just are!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 17, 2008)

Banned for making that cool post number 1177..


----------



## Upperleft (Jun 17, 2008)

Banned for thinking the 1177th post is k00l


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 17, 2008)

Banned for violently using an upper left cut.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 17, 2008)

haha Trolley, your post count is at 1230...ban!!


----------



## Upperleft (Jun 17, 2008)

Banned for having a futuristic sig


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 17, 2008)

Banned for thinking that it's from future, when it could be from past, or even a other dimension..


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 18, 2008)

Banned for suggesting such a thing as your sig being from a different dimension--that, my friend is heresy!


----------



## Pizzaroo (Jun 18, 2008)

banned for belief in food gremlins.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 18, 2008)

Banned for having a digit in your username.


----------



## Pizzaroo (Jun 18, 2008)

banned for having an underscore in your username.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 18, 2008)

Banned because I predicted that comeback--use more imagination 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## Pizzaroo (Jun 18, 2008)

banned for telling me to use my imagination. *fires awesome noodle ray @ you*


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 18, 2008)

Banned for lacking in the imagination department.

And just because I can..banned for being part of the Bidoof Alliance! I smell a conspiracy!


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 18, 2008)

Banned because...I emit perfectly straight frequency's and your aura distorts them.


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 18, 2008)

gizmo_gal said:
			
		

> Banned because...I emit perfectly straight *frequencies *and your aura distorts them.



Fixed. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Now they're straight again. As it so happens...you just wrote them wrongly which distorts them for some reason.

Banned for emitting frequencies which might be potentially dangerous to the body!


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 18, 2008)

Banned for correcting my spelling! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




....

Huked un Foniks wurked fah mie I teul yah!


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 18, 2008)

D: Now that I have no way of correcting.






 Banned for emitting a strong negative aura that makes me sad. I'm sorry for correcting your mistake, gizmo_gal!


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jun 18, 2008)

banned for her glompacious (yayy. made up words!) personality


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 18, 2008)

Banned for making up new words so much better than I.

(hows that grammar D.F. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




?)


----------



## Pizzaroo (Jun 18, 2008)

banned for making up cute words.

and banned for making me late


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 18, 2008)

Who? Me? You must have been typing too slow...D:

Banned for being able to dodge my glomps! Damn those ninjah skittles of yours!

EDIT: Darnit it. >_> Banned for grabbing all our base! D: Whatever that means.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 18, 2008)

Banned for making statements that even you dont understand.


----------



## Pizzaroo (Jun 18, 2008)

I have ninja skittles? *looks in my cabinet for special skittles with a ninja on them from the special "pirate vs. ninja" limited time offer.

AND: banned got being from the 1st demension.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 18, 2008)

Banned for neglecting the rules...and having special edition skittles. (What Promo?)


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 18, 2008)

The ninja skittles was actually an inside joke for tiny...>_>

Banned for making me hungry for sweets! I have a cough and can't eat them, darn it!


----------



## Pizzaroo (Jun 18, 2008)

banned for not knowing about GOOD FLAVORED COUGH-DROPS.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 18, 2008)

Banned for not doing enough to help the "Most Replies" topic get to its goals.


(Seriously, people! Approximately 5 views for every 1 reply...will someone help? Dice will lock it at 19,999. So that it'll be cool to see.)


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 18, 2008)

Banned for not thinking that they don't last very long! 'Sides, they don't really taste that well.

EDIT: @gizmo_gal: Banned for awesomeness!

Gosh...the cough is getting to my stupidity. (It's also limited my creative power.)


----------



## Pizzaroo (Jun 18, 2008)

*makes forever-lasting awesome-tasting cough-drop* 

banned for not knowing i have awesome candy-makin skillz.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 18, 2008)

Banned for not selling the recipe to me *sends an army of Planktons to your place to steal the recipe*


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 18, 2008)

Banned for using Planktons when you could have used me, my QWEEN.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 18, 2008)

Bans self for forgetting her loyal servants would serve her.

Bans the next guy for daring to push into this conversation.


----------



## Gman 101 (Jun 18, 2008)

Banned for getting my attention.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 18, 2008)

No need to ban you as I've already taken care of you.


----------



## WildWon (Jun 18, 2008)

Banned for not banning in the last ban post. (hah 3 times in one sentence!)

(Yea, i can't believe that i said that that many times in that sentence! FOUR TIMES, ONE SENTENCE! I'm in the zone!)

P.S. Tiny's got MAD ninja skittles.


----------



## Upperleft (Jun 18, 2008)

Banned for using one sentence four times


----------



## BiscuitCookie (Jun 18, 2008)

banned for banning someone who banned someone who banned someone...


----------



## xalphax (Jun 18, 2008)

banned for making me yawn.


----------



## coolbho3000 (Jun 18, 2008)

EVERYONE BANNED


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 18, 2008)

Banned because All caps + Vague Ban Order - Creativity = Lame.

Lame is punishable in this game with a BAN!!!


----------



## Pizzaroo (Jun 18, 2008)

banned for not whacking me when i stepped out of line for 1 nanosecond.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 18, 2008)

Banned for being a masochist.  *whacks*


----------



## Pizzaroo (Jun 18, 2008)

banned for making... possibly.... false accusations.


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 18, 2008)

Banned for not being firm with your bans! You can't get far if you're always like that!


----------



## Pizzaroo (Jun 18, 2008)

banned for not making a "300" joke in the last page.


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 18, 2008)

I was?

Banned for incoherency!


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 18, 2008)

Banned for not using a "." in your last post.


----------



## Pizzaroo (Jun 18, 2008)

banned for using 2 "." in your post


----------



## R2DJ (Jun 18, 2008)

Banned for being a member of the Bidoof alliance.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 18, 2008)

Banned because your avatar is just some guy in a weird hat twice...you only need the same weird hat guy once...

Edit: Too slow!!
Banned for playing while I'm trying to eat, whoever that is up above me...


----------



## Pizzaroo (Jun 18, 2008)

Banned for not noticing..... JAPANESE CRAZY PPL ALL LOOK ALIKE!


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 18, 2008)

Banned for being stereotypical. >_


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 18, 2008)

Banned because if I' told you once, I've told you a thousand times, D.F!


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 18, 2008)

Told me what?

Banned for being as cute as a button. :3


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 18, 2008)

Banned for not knowing that I meant I've told you that you were banned 1,000 times.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jun 18, 2008)

banned for banning back and forth with d.f. 1000 times


----------



## Pizzaroo (Jun 18, 2008)

banned for being as cute as an ugly button... one with distorted's artworks on it!


AND: banned for makin me slow... AGAIN!


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 18, 2008)

Banned for eating my pie. I was hungry you know.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 18, 2008)

Banned for not having eaten breakfast at a normal hour like me, who eats at 12 on a constant basis.


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 18, 2008)

Banned for eating breakfast so late! I would eat...if there was anything to eat here. D:


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 18, 2008)

Banned because I'm annoyed with my mom and feel like taking it out on people from the interwebz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 18, 2008)

Banned for being annoyed! Come back here when you're in a nicer mood. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Then again...you probably won't be so harsh on us so I'm unbanning you. >_


----------



## Pizzaroo (Jun 18, 2008)

banned for unbanning


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 18, 2008)

Banned for being lame.


----------



## Pizzaroo (Jun 18, 2008)

banned for being canadian.


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 18, 2008)

Banned for discrimination.


----------



## Jdbye (Jun 18, 2008)

Banned for having awful artworks


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 18, 2008)

Banned for bragging about changing your member title.


----------



## Jdbye (Jun 18, 2008)

gizmo_gal said:
			
		

> Banned for bragging about changing your member title.


Banned for having more posts than me >


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 18, 2008)

Banned for having a pokemon as your avatar.


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 18, 2008)

Banned for worrying about such things.

EDIT: Banned for...never mind. Please refer to above statement.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 18, 2008)

Banned for having better command of the English language than me.


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 18, 2008)

Banned for thinking me better than you.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 18, 2008)

Banned for allowing your mind to trick you into thinking that I think that you better than me.


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 18, 2008)

Thank you for pointing that out to me.

Banned for changing your signature!


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 18, 2008)

Banned because I cant see my sig, but I'm using it as one of those Bumper Stickers that honor students get.

(If anyone cares, all three of my little brothers made the honors list in their school. Each of them placed in the top 10 out of their whole class--and they had to learn two languages in a couple of months to keep up in school so they are, indeed, brilliant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 18, 2008)

Banned for letting us suffer with the extremely large and reddish words when you can't even see it yourself! >_<

(That's cool. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 18, 2008)

I wanted it to be like a real bumper sticker, so yeah...loud, flashy, attention grabber without any attention of my own being stolen.

Banned you because I'm late and have to run.

(Thanks, as you can tell, I'm very proud to claim them as kin.)


----------



## Jdbye (Jun 18, 2008)

Banned for being late


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 18, 2008)

Banned for destroying the equator! You bastahd.


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 18, 2008)

Banned for using h instead of r.


----------



## JPH (Jun 18, 2008)

Banned for not telling me to sticky this topic.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jun 18, 2008)

banned for not knowing to sticky this topic


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 18, 2008)

Banned for having such a cute voice. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 *listens to more of tiny's reviews*


----------



## JPdensetsu (Jun 18, 2008)

Banned for destroying my wii


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 18, 2008)

Banned for destroying my perfectly good record as a nice person.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 18, 2008)

Banned for making this game sticky without me!! And I was such a huge part of the game (at least I thought so 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )....


----------



## miruki (Jun 18, 2008)

Banned for making me think of weird things with calling the game _sticky_.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 18, 2008)

Banned for thinking of dirty stuff...

EDIT...or to rephrase it...Banned for having a dirty thoughts...


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 18, 2008)

Banned for not saying what you mean and meaning what you say.


----------



## miruki (Jun 18, 2008)

Banned for confusing me!


----------



## Upperleft (Jun 18, 2008)

Banned for being confused


----------



## R2DJ (Jun 19, 2008)

Banned for not being at the center, instead being at the "upperleft".


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 19, 2008)

Banned for coming from unknown location, unless one has barcode reader..


----------



## Upperleft (Jun 19, 2008)

Banned for having such a nice-punky hair


----------



## xalphax (Jun 19, 2008)

banned for misspelling help


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 19, 2008)

Banned for living in the state that's very close to mine, yet everybody knows of Germany, and noone even heard of Croatia..


----------



## Upperleft (Jun 19, 2008)

Banned for mistaking  xalphax for xblackoutx


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 19, 2008)

I have no reason to ban you, as you're right...I did mistake him for xblackoutx...will fix that now..


----------



## miruki (Jun 19, 2008)

Banned for thinking no one ever heard of Croatia when I surely did!


----------



## WildWon (Jun 19, 2008)

Banned because Croatia isn't real. Its like Narnia and Middle Earth. No really, take a look at Toni. You'll see.


----------



## Upperleft (Jun 19, 2008)

Banned for having a nice bar at the end of your sig


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 19, 2008)

@WildWon.......
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 this is really great reason to ban somebody.......and I like Narnia, thanx for comparing me with some fantasy creatures!!!





Upperleft: you're banned for being just four posts from a real satanist child (many satanists are on this forum.....666 number of the beast!!!!)


----------



## miruki (Jun 19, 2008)

Banned for glowing green, pink is so much cooler.. ;>


----------



## WildWon (Jun 19, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> @WildWon.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And BANNED FOR JUMPING IN WHILST I WAS TYPING!


----------



## Upperleft (Jun 19, 2008)

Banned for blaming miruki for being faster than you


----------



## WildWon (Jun 19, 2008)

Well, she IS faster than me. And thats not blaming so much as the truth! Doesn't mean i can't ban away!
So now you're BANNED! HAH.


----------



## Upperleft (Jun 19, 2008)

Banned for countering my attack


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 19, 2008)

Well thank you WildWon..you can come to Croatia by finding a nuclear powerplant, and jumping in the sewer..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll be waiting on the other side......just fallow the green light on the end of the tunnel..

miruki: you think pink?! My green glow is so nice that people fall in trance when they see me.....some of them even drop dead?!?! weird..

WildWon..banned for making a true statement of being right behind "you" or in this case miruki...when she type really fast!!

and Upperleft..didn't we ban you already!!!!...You always come back...banned for coming back again..


----------



## miruki (Jun 19, 2008)

Banned for underestimating the power of pink! 


I don't type thaaaat fast.. XD


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 19, 2008)

banned for thinking that pink could even match my radioactive green......


----------



## miruki (Jun 19, 2008)

Banned for not taking my pink powers seriously! 


(hoho, how long are we gonna keep this up? XD)


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 19, 2008)

Banned for not even realizing that your pink isn't glowing anymore..This world is becoming greenly radiated by me..and anyone who dares to step in front of me...will...be.....enlightened...*you didn't saw that coming*


----------



## Upperleft (Jun 19, 2008)

Banned for thinking if you ban someone they won't comeback again


----------



## WildWon (Jun 19, 2008)

Banned for thinking these bans don't stick! THEY'RE REALZ!!!


----------



## Upperleft (Jun 19, 2008)

Banned for thinking banning in THIS game is  real


----------



## Hiratai (Jun 19, 2008)

Banned for thinking I wouldn't be back.


----------



## Minox (Jun 19, 2008)

banned for thinking


----------



## WildWon (Jun 19, 2008)

banned for banning for thinking! I think thats bad!

Oh shit *dodges ban-hammer for thinking* HAH!


----------



## Upperleft (Jun 19, 2008)

Banned for being the member No. 97,990 which is nice


----------



## WildWon (Jun 19, 2008)

Banned for not banning me with the right number!


----------



## Minox (Jun 19, 2008)

banned for not understanding that he meant me, but was too slow


----------



## Upperleft (Jun 19, 2008)

Banned for having a weird ava?


----------



## Minox (Jun 19, 2008)

Banned for being right


----------



## miruki (Jun 19, 2008)

Banned for agreeing!


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 19, 2008)

Banned for having no sig.


----------



## JBl147 (Jun 19, 2008)

Banned for bein' ninja.


----------



## JKR Firefox (Jun 19, 2008)

Damn this game...

^

Banned because I want this to end.


----------



## miruki (Jun 19, 2008)

Banned for wanting to ruin our fun ;_;


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 19, 2008)

Unbanned for supporting the banhammer.


----------



## JKR Firefox (Jun 19, 2008)

^

Banned for unbanning someone.


----------



## Minox (Jun 19, 2008)

Banned for having a blurry sig


----------



## JKR Firefox (Jun 19, 2008)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> Banned for having a blurry sig



I can't help it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





^
Banned for noticing I had a blurry sig and taking me up on it.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 19, 2008)

hahahaha...banned for being 5 posts from becoming a satanist child!!!!!MWAHAHAHA..I used this reason so much....


----------



## WildWon (Jun 19, 2008)

Banned for over using banning reasons.


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 19, 2008)

Banned for making me feel paranoid! You weren't right behind me.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 19, 2008)

Banned for thinking that this reason can be overused....Theres always enough space for satan followers in this world!!

And distorted.frequency....you're banned because you didn't get it, as long as you're right about...here, he'll be right behind you!!!!


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 20, 2008)

Banned for editing your ban order.


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 20, 2008)

Banned for false advertisement. There's no worthwhile signature there! >_


----------



## Upperleft (Jun 20, 2008)

Banned for getting mixed signals


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 20, 2008)

Banned for spelling help wrong when your avatar desperately needs it.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 20, 2008)

Banned because I have no idea what your avatar is...


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 20, 2008)

Who? Me? D:

Banned for looking too much into the future! How did you know I was going to change my personal statement into a confused smiley?!

EDIT: Banned for editing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And I don't care how old this ban is.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 20, 2008)

Banned for going against your caring nature and _*not *_caring...


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 20, 2008)

Banned for being right. :'( I must go back to the Monks of Caring and relearn the ways of the Caring Soul.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 20, 2008)

Banned for proposing to leave us while you go away and relearn ancient caring techniques when all you have to do is, uhm...denounce(sp?) the un-caringness and re-embrace the caringness taught to you by the monks. No need to leave us...


----------



## Upperleft (Jun 20, 2008)

Banned for banning me for misspelling help (i meant doing that .. i think i'm going to change it)
AND i got banned for this billion times ..damn >=(

edit: I ban gizmo_gal for replying before me


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 20, 2008)

Banned for thinking that I must go away. The Monks are very modern people. They have internet now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





EDIT: Banned for having a bottomless hole for a mouth.


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 20, 2008)

Banned for a legit reason.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 20, 2008)

Banned for coming from the same place as distorted.frequency!!


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 20, 2008)

Banned for not knowing that here and there are different.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 20, 2008)

Banned for not realizing that I meant the same flags!!


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 20, 2008)

Banned for... o quiet, I knew that.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 20, 2008)

Banned for being cool enough to admit your mistake......


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 21, 2008)

Banned for accepting my mistake.... you're one cool radioactive dude.


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 21, 2008)

Banned for having your topic stickied.
Now nobodys going to see it.
Hardly anybody sees stickied topics(>_


----------



## littlestevie (Jun 21, 2008)

banned for feeling linkish


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 21, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Banned for accepting my mistake.... you're one cool radioactive dude.


Why, thank you good sir.......You've got nice manners!!

Banned for having YOUR (best ROM hacks) topic stickied.
Now nobody can't find it!!
Hardly anybody sees stickied topics(>_


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Jun 21, 2008)

Banned for making a good point.


----------



## Minox (Jun 21, 2008)

Banned for not liking cupcakes


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 21, 2008)

Banned for being sooo mysterious....


----------



## Minox (Jun 21, 2008)

Banned for being less mysterious and much more radioactive


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 21, 2008)

Banned for being a poster of the 1337 post.....


----------



## Bruinbaard (Jun 21, 2008)

Banned because Croatia is banned from euro 2008


----------



## Minox (Jun 21, 2008)

Banned for having a Wario ava


----------



## Bruinbaard (Jun 21, 2008)

banned because........whose eye is that anyway?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 21, 2008)

Banned for low blow on Croatia losing the Euro...


----------



## Minox (Jun 21, 2008)

Banned for being too active in this thread


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 21, 2008)

Banned for thinking there is such thing as being to active!! It's impossible to overplay a game..


----------



## Minox (Jun 21, 2008)

Banned for seeing through my lie


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 21, 2008)

Banned for not realizing that my radioactivity enables me to see trough everything!!


----------



## littlestevie (Jun 21, 2008)

banned for failing to realise i can post faster then you and your radioactivity doesnt let u see that


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 21, 2008)

Banned for posting too fast and neglecting the use of the Caps key and not using a ".".


----------



## Holaitsme (Jun 21, 2008)

banned for being more of a furby


----------



## littlestevie (Jun 21, 2008)

banned for being in a country with really strict laws (A.L.A DMCA)


----------



## Holaitsme (Jun 21, 2008)

banned for thinking that i give a crap about the law


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 21, 2008)

Banned for not giving a crap about the law.


----------



## Minox (Jun 21, 2008)

Banned for being Canadian


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 21, 2008)

Banned because I'm above the law..


----------



## Minox (Jun 21, 2008)

Banned for being above the law.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 21, 2008)

Banned because you should be above the law too!!


----------



## Minox (Jun 21, 2008)

Banned for not understanding that I made the laws


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 21, 2008)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> Banned for not understanding that I made the laws


Banned for making stupid laws then. >_>


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 21, 2008)

Banning Minox_IX because I agree with distorted.frequency..


----------



## Minox (Jun 21, 2008)

Banned for thinking of the wrong laws.


----------



## Holaitsme (Jun 21, 2008)

banned for not having enough Ritalin


----------



## littlestevie (Jun 21, 2008)

banned for having more posts then me


----------



## Minox (Jun 21, 2008)

Banned for having less than 50 posts.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 21, 2008)

Banned because I was unaware of you staring at me..


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 22, 2008)

Banned for being so enthralled with your own glowiness that you didn't notice someone staring at you.


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 22, 2008)

Banned for staring at glowy people when you know it's bad for your eyesight.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 22, 2008)

Banned for being so nice, and continued the game after all this time..

EDIT: And I KNOW both of you like to stare at me...


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 22, 2008)

Banned for being right. O_O


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 22, 2008)

Banned for admitting something I know already for a loooong time..


----------



## littlestevie (Jun 22, 2008)

Banned for being cocky


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 22, 2008)

Banned for being little.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 22, 2008)

Banned for being sooo huuuuge, that you don't need tattoos because you would look to though!!


----------



## Minox (Jun 22, 2008)

Banned for not giving me a reason to ban you.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 22, 2008)

Banned for not telling Toni that TrolleyDave ain't all that big, he just looks tough from years of scrapping and living shadily.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 22, 2008)

Banned for thinking that I meant the size of your body, when I think of you as a big person...if you understand what I mean.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..Language barrier..


----------



## skawo96 (Jun 22, 2008)

Banned because I say so


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 22, 2008)

Banned for no other reason then the moon is orbiting the earth.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 22, 2008)

Banned because you used the Moon for your own sinister purpose of banning.


----------



## skawo96 (Jun 22, 2008)

Banned becouse of this something in avatar. It's looking at me! WAAAAAH!


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 22, 2008)

Banned for being unnerved by your own Avatar.


----------



## Elrinth (Jun 22, 2008)

you can't ban when you've already been banned!


----------



## skawo96 (Jun 22, 2008)

gizmo_gal said:
			
		

> Banned for being unnerved by your own Avatar.



I was only joking. Now the guy up there

Banned because not banning someone


----------



## littlestevie (Jun 22, 2008)

banned for joking


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 22, 2008)

Banned for having a snaggletooth in a world where straight, neon white teeth are the only acceptable norm.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 22, 2008)

I'm banning littlestevie because he's looking this topic right now with me, and he'll probably post just before me (he tends to do that)..

EDIT: haha..littlestevie, banned because I'm faster than you..


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 22, 2008)

Banned for not banning TrolleyDave because you were too busy banning littlestevie who hasn't done anything to you. XD


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 22, 2008)

Banned for not understanding that I did it on purpose....It's all one big conspiracy..TrolleyDave is my friend...


----------



## cosmo2389 (Jun 22, 2008)

Banned for having steampunk infused sig and nuclear avatar.


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 22, 2008)

Banned for being part of too many conspiracies. XD

EDIT: Banned for not being Canadian! Oh well. Want a Canadian Invasion shirt? :3


----------



## [M]artin (Jun 22, 2008)

Banned for being pro at watercolors.


----------



## cosmo2389 (Jun 22, 2008)

Canadian Invasion?

Oh yeah, btw, banned for getting mixed signals!

EDIT: Banned for giving thumbs up in sig!


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 22, 2008)

We plan to someday rule the world.

Banned for not mentioning that the thumb has a spiral sign! Details are important!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 22, 2008)

I want to be a part of the conspiracy to rule the world.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm banning cosmo2389, as I need you distorted as an ally (I'm almost 100 % sure I spelled it wrong...but...yeah)..


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 22, 2008)

Banned because almost 100% doesn't count.

...and you didn't even spell it wrong.


----------



## [M]artin (Jun 22, 2008)

Banned because I can't feed you after midnight.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 23, 2008)

Banned because you don't know you can give her food--regardless of time....(and she'll take it too..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 23, 2008)

Banned for being to radioactive.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 23, 2008)

n00b 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, you should know by now that I can't be too radioactive..I AM radioactivity in it's purest form..


----------



## xalphax (Jun 23, 2008)

banned for not wearing his lead jacket.


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 23, 2008)

Banned for dying on me on Maple Story!

...wait. I don't play Maple Story.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 23, 2008)

Banned for not playing Maple Story!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





...wait. Neither do I play it....


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 23, 2008)

Banned for mentioning an MMORPG! Those games suck!

*goes back to play an MMORPG*


----------



## Ferrariman (Jun 23, 2008)

Banned for being a hypocrite!!!


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 23, 2008)

Banned for quoting a poor misguided noob.

Don't you think we get enough of those kinds of posts each day? :3

(Yes, I'm a hypocrite. X3)


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 23, 2008)

Banned by poisoning me with your hypocrisy....I'm a nice and good fellow..


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 23, 2008)

Banned for confusing poisoning with corruption.

...Ok. That just didn't make any sense. >_>


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 23, 2008)

Banned for making perfectly good sense, but then craping all over it....


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 23, 2008)

Banned because "Crapping" has two "p's" and you know that I'm a big enough Grammar Nazi to call you on such a spelling error.


----------



## Narin (Jun 23, 2008)

Banned for not being on Yahoo lately when I'm on


----------



## Ferrariman (Jun 23, 2008)

Narin said:
			
		

> Banned for not being on Yahoo lately when I'm on


Banned for having a yahoo account.


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 23, 2008)

Banned for being sexy.


----------



## Ferrariman (Jun 23, 2008)

banned for wanting me


----------



## Narin (Jun 23, 2008)

Banned for being evil


----------



## jan777 (Jun 23, 2008)

banned for using the devil kid's picture whose mom only bought 1 ds

[email protected]#% you beat me at ferrariman

anyway banned for cheating


----------



## Ferrariman (Jun 23, 2008)

Banned for being slow


----------



## Prophet (Jun 23, 2008)

Banned for being 13 years old. Is your mother aware you're on-the-line?


----------



## phoood (Jun 23, 2008)

I am banned


----------



## Ferrariman (Jun 23, 2008)

banned for being banned


----------



## cosmo2389 (Jun 23, 2008)

Banned for pinning a TWEWY button on the devil kid!


----------



## Mewgia (Jun 23, 2008)

banned for making fanfics


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 23, 2008)

Banned for being from Florida.


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 23, 2008)

Banned for not being from Florida.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 23, 2008)

Banned because you have no way of knowing if I am from Florida or not.


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 23, 2008)

Banned for being from Florida.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 23, 2008)

Banned for assuming that I'm from Florida when I didn't say that. I just pointed out you have no way of knowing if I am or not.


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 23, 2008)

gizmo_gal said:
			
		

> Banned for assuming that I'm from Florida when I didn't say that. I just pointed out you have no way of knowing if I am or not.


Banned for being from Florida.

I read your post before you edited,and it clearly stated that you were from Florida .

Don't worry I wont hijack you,Or....
Will I.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 23, 2008)

Eternal Myst said:
			
		

> gizmo_gal said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had to edit it for a reason, as it wasn't really accurate. Banned for not knowing I was trying to be more fair by rephrasing my statement.


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 23, 2008)

Banned for trying to be fair. :3


----------



## Mewgia (Jun 23, 2008)

banned for disliking fairness


----------



## Minox (Jun 23, 2008)

Banned for not really being a viking.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 23, 2008)

Banned for being a firstborn of Minox_VIII..


----------



## Minox (Jun 23, 2008)

Banned for not knowing that I'm also Minox_VIII.



Spoiler



I'm all Minox from Minox_I to Minox_XI+Minox_CCXIII


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 23, 2008)

Well than, banned for being so many persons in one "little" body....(you really must be crowded than)


----------



## Mewgia (Jun 23, 2008)

banned for having awesome hair


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 23, 2008)

Banned for complimenting me.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 now you made me blush...


----------



## Mewgia (Jun 23, 2008)

banned for blushing when a guy compliments you


----------



## Minox (Jun 23, 2008)

Banned because I forgot the reason to why I was going to ban you.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 23, 2008)

Banned for not taking this game serious enough..


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 23, 2008)

Banned for never telling me that you had a mohawk! (I only saw your pic in the Temper Pic section quite by accident.)


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned for not showing me a piece of your writing. :3


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 24, 2008)

distorted.frequency said:
			
		

> Banned for not showing me a piece of your writing. :3


Banned because you expect that I have more freetime than I really do. I have to type up something written or make something else up and type it directly.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 24, 2008)

I had a mohawk, I had a threehawk, I had half of my head shaved and other half spiked, I had leopard print on my head, I had spider web shaved off, I had half head dyed blue (like sky) and on the other side big radioactivity symbol...I had lots of extreme haircuts..

Banned for not telling me if you like it or not!!


----------



## Minox (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned for having cool haircuts ^^


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned for having so many extreme haircuts.

EDIT: Banned pushing in front of me and getting in the way *pokes you in the eye*.


----------



## Minox (Jun 24, 2008)

Doublebanned for not being fast enough and for poking me in my eye.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned for not being grateful I only poked you in one eye *pokes you in both eyes using two fingers*


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned for being so brutal with a girl!! Be nicer to our Gizmo_Gal

EDIT: Good gizmo_gal *taps her on head* I'm not gonna ban you now..You're too pissed off, and I need my eyes..


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 24, 2008)

_This user has been banned.

Reason:Because I felt like it._


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned for being a gentleman despite your exetreme hair!

Edit: @Eternal-be more creative man, thats so old its not even funny....


----------



## Minox (Jun 24, 2008)

Selfban for being to slow.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 24, 2008)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> Selfban for being to slow.


Banned for editing your posts.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned for implying that my hair could affect my gentelmeness..


----------



## Minox (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned because I just ate a cupcake.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned for eating cupcakes instead of muffins.


----------



## Minox (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned for not giving me a muffin


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned for wanting freebies.


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned for not knowing I was teasing. :3


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned for being a distorted.frequency


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned for confusing me with my evil twin.


----------



## Minox (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned for having a really big sig

Edit: Banned for having an evil twin


----------



## cosmo2389 (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned for staring! That's just plain rude!


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned for thinking he was staring at you.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned because I cant remember if I already used "because you have "." in your name" as a reason to ban you...


----------



## cosmo2389 (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned for attracting creepy critters (Gremlins)!


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned for not liking Gremlins!


----------



## Minox (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned for liking Gremlins


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned for deviating from our original path towards destruction!


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 24, 2008)

@Minox_IX: Bannishment for you, is to light of a punishment--I shall have you executed by my loyal agents, distorted.frequency, Narin, and Toni Plutonij!!!!

(NOTE: I am the Qween of GBATemp)

@ Distorted.frequency Banned because I'm the Qween yet still have no idea what your avatar is...


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned for not knowing that Toni is a double agent. :3 (I thought that was for me...so why am I not part of your royal brigade again?)

It's supposed to be a radio. :3


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 24, 2008)

Egad!!! *gasp* Are you serious!!! Banned for not having told me this sooner!!!! Toni shall have to be executed.


----------



## Minox (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned because I'm immune to Moogles, radiation and distorted frequencies


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned for not being immune to um...rocks?

*starts throwing 'em at Minox*


----------



## Minox (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned for finding my weakness and exploiting it.


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned for not being powerful enough. :3


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned for using ":3"


----------



## Minox (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned because I say so


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 24, 2008)

Banning you all because I'll need some time to run away and avoid the execution....*Damn you distorted.frequency, how could you blow my cover*

EDIT:*and we were so close, you distorted backstabber*


----------



## Minox (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned because I'm thinking of helping you escape.


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 24, 2008)

You are banned for being too 1337.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 24, 2008)

*pulls a gun loaded with anti-radioactivity bullets and fires them into Toni*

As the Qween of GBAtemp I sentence you, Toni Plutonij (Is that your Real name, by the way?) to death for high treason! The method of death--we shall use your own rigid hair! Shave the mohawk off, attach it to a handle, gel it stiff again, and saw your head off.

EDIT: I ban the 2 infront of my because they were faster because the pc I'm on sucks.


----------



## Minox (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned because she thinks her computer is slow when it is in fact Toni Plutonij's fault that she's too slow posting.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 24, 2008)

But you didn't know that inside of that radioactivity, lies a machine....indestructible robot known as Terminator....My full identity becomes unrevealed, and all of you may look at my full power..There is no going back now!!
*Atmospheric music is playing louder and louder*
I know that you all are going to kneel before me (even you, o mighty gizmo_gal, the former Qween of GBAtemp)..And anybody with the enough stupidity in him will face the emediate destruction, as I'm the only and one of a kind in the world.....
I......AM.......RADIOACTIVE........TERMINATOR...........

AND HERE IS THE PROOF:







Banning you all once again, so I wouldn't have to kill you........

(and my real name is Toni Ivancic, I was given a nickname Plutonij because of my obsession with radiation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Minox (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned because your radiation won't help you.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned because you didn't understand that radioactivity is the protection for my indestructible metal  skeleteon.......I am indestructible, and you know it...


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 24, 2008)

Someones banned for banning me in one of my previous posts.hehe


----------



## Minox (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned for banning someone else who banned you earlier.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 24, 2008)

You're banned because you haven't understand.....This whole topic, heck, the whole  forum is now about ME!!
I'm taking the charge of stuff here, and things are going to be changed.........gizmo_gal, bring me a shrubbery!!


----------



## Minox (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned for not hiring me as staff :S


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned for expecting to be hired for staff--you're a slave to his radioactiveness now! All of you Tempers are!!! (I'm still the Qween though!)


----------



## Minox (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned for still not realising that I'm immune to radiation and therefore I would be perfect for hiring as staff


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned for not knowing that when Costello retires I will be one of the new administrators.



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> I need someone to be administrator after my leave.
> Your leaving?
> Yes,and since you asked.You will be the new administrator.Well one of the new administrators at least.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned for not understanding that irregardless of what you are and are not immune to you are a Slave to Toni...your job is to gel his hair. As a slave you dont get paid. you're lucky not to have been flogged for your impudence...

Banned for forging conversation between you and Costello.






...whats the bbc code for "striking" through text? I'm on a crappy Vista and cant see anything that requires Java....or Flash...or JavaScript...


----------



## knl (Jun 24, 2008)

banned for being... banned... when... they banned... with the ban... i dunno anymore


----------



## Minox (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned because I'll fall asleep in a minute or two


----------



## Mewgia (Jun 24, 2008)

banned for falling asleep



			
				gizmo_gal said:
			
		

> Banned for not understanding that irregardless of what you are and are not immune to you are a Slave to Toni...your job is to gel his hair. As a slave you dont get paid. you're lucky not to have been flogged for your impudence...
> 
> Banned for forging conversation between you and Costello.
> 
> ...



banned for not knowing that you use [ and ] instead of < and > when you're dealing with bbc


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 24, 2008)

Mewgia said:
			
		

> banned for falling asleep
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh god! Lol, thanks.  I've been doing a bit of html lately and hadn't even noticed. I always get the two brackets wrong after working with one or the other for a while.

Banned for not telling me that sooner. (? Couldn't think of any other way to deal with my embarrassment than to pretend its all your fault)


----------



## Mewgia (Jun 24, 2008)

banned for assuming that I check the thread every 5 seconds just in case someone has a question, which has only happened about twice in the entire 100 page thread


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned for owning too much.


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned for owning too little.


----------



## littlestevie (Jun 24, 2008)

banned for being distorted


----------



## jan777 (Jun 24, 2008)

banned for being little


----------



## WildWon (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned for living down the street from Satan (mr. 777 there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned for being right behind me and making me all paranoid.


----------



## WildWon (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned for being in front of me and not turning around to say hi even though i'm incessantly tapping you on the shoulder, over and over and over again.

*hey, HEY look at me!!! LOOK AT MEEEEEEEE!!!"


----------



## Minox (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned for annoying TrolleyDave


----------



## xalphax (Jun 24, 2008)

banned for attention whoring.


----------



## Minox (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned for being slow


----------



## WildWon (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned for being slower than slow!


----------



## Minox (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned for banning me for being slower than slow when in fact you are slower than slow.


----------



## littlestevie (Jun 24, 2008)

baned for insulting me from a mile away with my shoes


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned for talking all this nonsense, when I'm the owner of this thread, and I want you to talk about me, and worship my greatness..


----------



## WildWon (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned for my inability to count how many things is wrong with your banning.


----------



## littlestevie (Jun 24, 2008)

banned for not worshipping toni plutonij's awesomeness

EDIT: spelling


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned for thinking that your inability to count is a good reason to ban your master..(and I have a Qween support, remember that)

EDIT: littlestevie, you're being promoted to my personal helper..(or Qweens assistant, at that matter)


----------



## WildWon (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned in the efforts of trying to stop the inevitable war that will ensue of two great forces (one, very radioactive, the other just super badass) to control the banning of the nations of GBATemp.


----------



## littlestevie (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned for thinking that people will war against radioactivness its the way of the future


----------



## Minox (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned for making me wanna join the forces of radioactivity.


----------



## WildWon (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned for wanting to join the wrong side of this battle!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 24, 2008)

Nice one littlestevie..
WildWon!!!!Banning you because you didn't know that most badass person in GBAtemp (TrolleyDave) is already on my side, being my right hand......

Face it....Radioactivity is the way to go..


----------



## WildWon (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned for proving my lack of knowledge.


----------



## Minox (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned because I just realised that we need a resistance force against radioactivity


----------



## WildWon (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned for understanding my ways!

EDIT:
and with that, i proudly announce that RAR-Force! Resistance Against Radioactivity Force!

JOIN THE RAR!!!


----------



## Minox (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned because I don't wanna understand your ways


----------



## littlestevie (Jun 24, 2008)

banned for being quicker then me


----------



## Minox (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned due to my first victory over radioactivity.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 24, 2008)

You haven't won anything.....You can't win a battle against me, if I'm not even here?!?!

Banned for lying and false advertising.....There is no weapon against Radioactivity..


----------



## Minox (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned for being right. There's no weapons against radioactivity, but if I'm immune to it (which I am) then you lack the weapons neccessary to attack me.


----------



## littlestevie (Jun 24, 2008)

banned for forgetting nuclear weapons have a C4 Blasting cap as well to accellerate the reaction


----------



## Minox (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned for not realising that the C4 only affects the area closest to the bomb


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 24, 2008)

That's the point where my mate TrolleyDave comes in.....What do you think, why I made him my right hand?


Banned for forgetting my best badass GBAtemp friend..


----------



## littlestevie (Jun 24, 2008)

banned for not making M3 Realtronic skin for sakura


----------



## Minox (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned for being a doubleagent (probably).


----------



## Upperleft (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned for staring at me o_o


----------



## Minox (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned for not joining my resistance force.


----------



## littlestevie (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned for resisting joining the forces of radioactivity


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned for living under impression that I'm not making Realtronic for Sakura, when I already spent over 20 hours on that skin..

And Minox_IX, you're playing with your life!! Stop the resistance immediately!!


----------



## Minox (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned because you don't understand that I won't stop my resistance until my demands are met.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned for not making your demands clear enough....

BTW, What is you're demanding?


----------



## WildWon (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned until i hit 300 posts... just you wait.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned for playing games here when you should work!!!!!!


----------



## WildWon (Jun 24, 2008)

How dare you pull the work card!

BANNED FOR DICKISH BEHAVIOUR!!! ...geeze, the work card? *shakes head in shame*


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 24, 2008)

Sorry, that was my evil radioactivity talking..

My nicer part is banning you for being so nice and good at work, that you finished your job earlier just so you could play with me..


----------



## WildWon (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned for just being plain creepy now.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned for gaining your very first friend.......awwwww....cute!!


----------



## WildWon (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned for... uh... ahhh.... hehe... yea.. 





 :scared shitless: :another not real icon:


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned for scaring away your very first friend!! Your imaginary icons disturbed me..


----------



## WildWon (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned for running from fear and showing signs of weakness. The radioactive banning downfall is imminent!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned for thinking that my mind has anything to do with my radioactive body and powers.......And I'm not running from anything....


----------



## WildWon (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned because, you will run, good sir, you will! (and because you don't believe me! *throws a temper-tantrum*)


----------



## xalphax (Jun 24, 2008)

banned for threatening a gbatemp member.


----------



## WildWon (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned for making me lol at the office!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned for not keeping it together!


----------



## WildWon (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned for having an Avy toast me... and i can't toast back. Stupid "no alcohol" rule at the job.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned for having 299 posts, and thinking that I should be threatened when you reach 300......I wonder what will happen......


----------



## Nottulys (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned for being as Radioactive as a microwave.


----------



## xalphax (Jun 24, 2008)

banned for underestimating radioactivity


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 24, 2008)

You think I'm radioactive as Microwave?! Try more like a Chernobyl........Banned because of lack of knowledge about me..

@ xalphax, you're not banned this time, as you clearly know what are you all dealing with here.....You really shouldn't be underestimating me..


----------



## Pizzaroo (Jun 24, 2008)

banned for glowing green. thats only in the movies.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned for having a damn cool album!


----------



## Pizzaroo (Jun 24, 2008)

banned for complimenting me on my album.

unbanned for complimenting me on my album.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 24, 2008)

pizzaroo1, you haven't seen me, right.....I'm glowing as bright as your mind can imagine.....Ask, TrolleyDave, distorted.frequency, gizmo_gal, littlestevie, Narin or any other hardcore players here!!
Banning you for such ignorance..

TrollyDave, why thank you..banned for even listening to something like that..


----------



## Pizzaroo (Jun 24, 2008)

banned for saying narin is a hardcore player, hes a harcore cheat-master!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned for being right once, I give you that..


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned for giving him anything.


----------



## xcalibur (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned for expecting people to be cheap like you


----------



## WildWon (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned for keeping that Gremlin trapped in your avy, not letting him go anywhere, even though he's been walking for months!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned for having such a great argument for banning gizmo_gal but just one post too late..


----------



## Endogene (Jun 24, 2008)

banned for making me read the previous posts


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned for not reading all the other posts sooner! We're supposed all 105 pages in case we've already used a particular ban.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned for taking a big part in this game that wouldn't last longer than 40-50 pages without you and some other tempers that turned this into very fun and great experience..


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned for being too sweet on your fellow tempers. :3


----------



## Minox (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned for banning other people when you really should eat a cupcake instead


----------



## littlestevie (Jun 24, 2008)

banned for thinking that cupcakes are the solution to anything


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned for offering cupcakes when you know they're a lie! >_


----------



## Minox (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned because cupcakes will prevail.


----------



## Endogene (Jun 24, 2008)

banned for dissing cupcakes


----------



## Minox (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned for being slow


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned for not using proper grammar! There's no punctuation. >_< You're outta here!


----------



## Endogene (Jun 24, 2008)

banned for being fast

edit: to slow again...


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned for still being too slow. :3


----------



## Minox (Jun 24, 2008)

Selfban for being slow


----------



## Endogene (Jun 24, 2008)

banned for making me feel bad


----------



## Minox (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned for speaking french.


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned for having an avatar which I can't seem to comprehend! D:


----------



## littlestevie (Jun 24, 2008)

banned for not being able to comprehend his ava


----------



## Endogene (Jun 24, 2008)

banned for not seeing it a eye ( i thought is was a guy with a hat at first)

*Posts merged*

selfs ban for being to slow... for the 3rd time


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned for not making sense! Use proper English next time. :3


----------



## littlestevie (Jun 24, 2008)

selfban for being slow


----------



## Minox (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned for first thinking it was a guy with a hat, when it's in fact my eye.

Edit: Banned for not being a "real Stevie"


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned for having a cool avatar then. :3


----------



## Endogene (Jun 24, 2008)

banned for making me notice that without firefox's spelling check i'm pretty bad in english


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned for making two pages of posts in less than 5 min. (Banning all the above)


----------



## Minox (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned for being evul


----------



## littlestevie (Jun 24, 2008)

banned for banning toni plutonij


----------



## Minox (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned because I'm not radioactive and for editing his post.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned because there is NO possibility that you could even be radioactive....That is my, and only my, exclusive!! (ask gizmo_gal, she used to be a copycat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## Endogene (Jun 24, 2008)

banned because being radioactive is fun (you glow)

edit: to slow once again


----------



## Minox (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned because you're not immune to radioactivity as I am.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 24, 2008)

You think I'm funny!!!! There is absolutely nothing funny with radioactivity....I'm a killing machine, banned for not understanding that..

EDIT: and yes, it's fun to glow...

Minox_IX, banned for still defying my radioactivity......(but you WILL fall one day, mark my words)


----------



## Endogene (Jun 24, 2008)

banned for being a glow in the dark killing machine


----------



## Minox (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned for not realising that sooner.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned for making a good point...everybody knows that already..


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned for using that ban too many times. :3


----------



## Endogene (Jun 24, 2008)

banned for making my head hurt, who banned who?


----------



## Minox (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned for not understanding who got banned.


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned for having such a weird sig. :3


----------



## Minox (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned because it's pure awsome.


----------



## Endogene (Jun 24, 2008)

banned for thinking it to be weird and not funny

*Posts merged*

banned for thinking it to be weird and not funny

edit: so zetta slow...


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned for being slow with the times.


----------



## Minox (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned for not being slow all the time.


----------



## Minox (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned for doubleposting.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 24, 2008)

Doubleposted for banning..


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned for banning yourself out of boredom. :3

EDIT: Banned for being...weird?


----------



## Ferrariman (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned for being yourself


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 24, 2008)

hahaha....I'm gonna ban anyone who posted before me, because I know I'll be to slow...

EDIT: ha! ferrariman, you've been faster than me...you're banned!!


----------



## Minox (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned for not being from Antarctica


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned because part of me is almost anywhere in the world.....*radioactivity is everywhere around, it's your brother or sister, it's your mother that makes you lunch, it's your best friend that helps you in though times, it's your boyfriend/girlfriend you sleep with but shouldn't because you're pre-mature......Radioactivity is everything you can think of*


----------



## Ferrariman (Jun 24, 2008)

God? Banned for making a hole in the ozone


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned for scaring me with your red eyes and creepy gaze.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned for not realising I'm doing it for your own good..This way, the sun is closer to you, and soon, it will always be nice, hot and sunny.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



EDIT: distorted.frequency, banned for not switching to the digital signal!! Your radio is outdated..


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned for not realizing that I was referring to ferrariman. :3

But I like the old style better.


----------



## Ferrariman (Jun 24, 2008)

banned for making almost no sense


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned for being *there*.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned for not realizing I was referring to the ferrariman and his post of me making a ozon hole!!..


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned for spelling ozone wrong and not realizing that I was teasing you. :3


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned for pulling my leg....


----------



## Minox (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned because I'm hungry and have no food to eat.


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned because you're not the only one who's hungry and has no food to eat.


----------



## Ferrariman (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned for pulling off Toni Plutonij's leg and then eating it


----------



## Endogene (Jun 24, 2008)

banned for saying that its wrong to eat when you are hungry


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned for making me laugh hard!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*I thought that steel is uneatable*


----------



## Endogene (Jun 24, 2008)

banned for not chewing hard enough


----------



## Nottulys (Jun 25, 2008)

Banned for being banninshed by the bannerest banner whos ever banned in ban town


----------



## cosmo2389 (Jun 25, 2008)

Banned for having wind-blown hair in your avatar!


----------



## Pizzaroo (Jun 25, 2008)

banned for having creative works.


----------



## Holaitsme (Jun 25, 2008)

banned for badly phothoshoping your avatar


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 25, 2008)

Banned for lecturing people on the proper signature size via your signature.


----------



## Holaitsme (Jun 25, 2008)

there i revised it gbatemp you happy 

any way banned for thinking i was lecturing people


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 25, 2008)

Banned for caving to peer pressure and changing your serious, rule enforcing sig when it was a good reminded to people around here who act like they are incapable of following the rules on their own!


----------



## ZyberMaster (Jun 25, 2008)

Banned for feeding gizmo after midnight -.-


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 25, 2008)

Banned for discouraging the feeding of Gremlins after hours!


----------



## Mewgia (Jun 25, 2008)

banned


----------



## skawo96 (Jun 25, 2008)

banned for banning without the reason


----------



## iffy525 (Jun 25, 2008)

banned for banning him for banning without reason.


----------



## xalphax (Jun 25, 2008)

banned for thanking JPH for a mediocre avatar (/JK!!)


----------



## skawo96 (Jun 25, 2008)

Banned for being from country that won with Poland on Euro 2008


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 25, 2008)

Banned for having that creepy "human" Mario for avatar..He looks like a junkie in the full size picture..


----------



## Endogene (Jun 25, 2008)

banned for nor realising that that is what mushrooms do to you


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 25, 2008)

Banned for not knowing that I ate mushrooms, and never looked like that (I ate them only on pizza, I don't like mushrooms)


----------



## Endogene (Jun 25, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Banned for not knowing that I ate mushrooms, and never looked like that (I ate them only on pizza, I don't like mushrooms)



banned for never having eaten an overdosis of mushroom pizza in the mushroom kingdom


----------



## Minox (Jun 25, 2008)

Banned for being high on Dr. Mario's pills


----------



## skawo96 (Jun 25, 2008)

banned because I entered this topic


----------



## Minox (Jun 25, 2008)

Banned for not entering this topic until now.


----------



## WildWon (Jun 25, 2008)

Banned for banning the new banners that ban banners for banning new banners that ban banners for banning ne.... nevermind, you get the joke.


----------



## Minox (Jun 25, 2008)

Banned for not completing his joke.


----------



## WildWon (Jun 25, 2008)

Banned cause that confused me. And so does this banana.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 25, 2008)

Banned for having Donkey Kongs dinner.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 25, 2008)

^Banned for being anti-religious.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 25, 2008)

Banned for being confused.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 25, 2008)

^ Banned for thinking he's the smartest


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 25, 2008)

Banned for underappreciating my geniusness, or something like that.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 25, 2008)

Banned for having all those console gifs that aren't linked to anywhere.


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 25, 2008)

Banned for best sig evar.


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 25, 2008)

Banned for posting this game. (It's addicting. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## Minox (Jun 25, 2008)

Banned because I agree.


----------



## xalphax (Jun 25, 2008)

banned for a reason too complex to state here.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 25, 2008)

Banned for thinking there is some reason so complex that any temper couldn't handle it..(OK, there are probably more than few tempers that couldn't handle such reason, but, everyone in this  game will get it)


----------



## cosmo2389 (Jun 25, 2008)

Banned for glowing bright green!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 26, 2008)

Banned because you used one of my qualities to ban me..


----------



## Ferrariman (Jun 26, 2008)

banned for being exposed to a nuclear meltdown at age 7


----------



## Cablephish (Jun 26, 2008)

^Banned for exposing classified information.


----------



## Minox (Jun 26, 2008)

Banned for being a liar


----------



## Cablephish (Jun 26, 2008)

^ Banned for being the opposite of what I am.


----------



## Minox (Jun 26, 2008)

Banned for joining this game when you only have 5 posts.


----------



## Holaitsme (Jun 26, 2008)

banned for having a wierd eye


----------



## wilddenim (Jun 26, 2008)

^

Banned for misspelling weird.


----------



## cosmo2389 (Jun 26, 2008)

Banned for having an awesome avatar!


----------



## Holaitsme (Jun 26, 2008)

banned for being a mystery gender


----------



## cosmo2389 (Jun 26, 2008)

Banned for not knowing that I actually have admitted my gender on here once!


----------



## R2DJ (Jun 26, 2008)

Banned for being associated with the number 13.

Posts: 175

1+7+5 = *13*

Member No. 122,035

1+2+2+0+3+5=*13*

You posted on 0*1*:*3*3 AM and in page 1*13*

Your post is post #1681. How is this associated with the number 13? Simple! Just use maths.

(-1+6) + (8 x 1) = *13*

This would have been better if I banned you on the Friday the 13th but it's now *13* days past that date. Now is the 26th.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 26, 2008)

Banned for being a heretic.


----------



## Masta_mind257 (Jun 26, 2008)

Banned for living in the same country as me! GO AWAY!


----------



## Minox (Jun 26, 2008)

Banned because I haven't banned you earlier.


----------



## WildWon (Jun 26, 2008)

Banned cause i've banned you before.


----------



## Minox (Jun 26, 2008)

Banned even though I'm tired of banning you.


----------



## WildWon (Jun 26, 2008)

Banned.


----------



## Minox (Jun 26, 2008)

Banned for annoying me.


----------



## xalphax (Jun 26, 2008)

banned for being annoyed so easily.


----------



## Cablephish (Jun 26, 2008)

Banned for being an alcoholic.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 26, 2008)

Banned for still having a 5 posts, but coming here and ban like you're a long time-active member..(and not a lurker 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 26, 2008)

Banned for speaking the truth!


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 26, 2008)

Banned for being Hadrian.


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 26, 2008)

Banned for being Hadrian. :3 You're just too awesome.


----------



## Minox (Jun 26, 2008)

Edit: Banned for sneaking in your post before mine.


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 26, 2008)

Banned for suggesting that I was sneaking anything! I have you know...I'm a good citizen.


----------



## Minox (Jun 26, 2008)

Banned because if you were a good citizen you wouldn't be distorted


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 26, 2008)

That's only my mindset thank you very much.

Banned for freaky behavior.


----------



## Minox (Jun 26, 2008)

Banned for not accepting my conclusions


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 26, 2008)

Banned for jumping to conclusions.


----------



## Minox (Jun 26, 2008)

Banned because I'm not jumping at all


----------



## Masta_mind257 (Jun 26, 2008)

Banned because white men can't jump anywho.


----------



## Minox (Jun 26, 2008)

Banned because I don't believe you.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 26, 2008)

Banned because you should!! (actually, I don't believe him either)


----------



## WildWon (Jun 26, 2008)

Banned for posting after i spent all those other times banning you... and YOU DON'T LISTEN TO THE RULES!

What are you? Some kind of Punker-kid? ;p


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 26, 2008)

Banned for not realizing that I'm a big black rapper, and not some Punk guy (what are you taking me for?)
Haven't you seen my pictures...


----------



## Minox (Jun 26, 2008)

Banned because I let you post before me on purpose


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 26, 2008)

Banned because I was expecting you to do that....(actually, I wasn't, but you'll never know that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Minox (Jun 26, 2008)

Banned 'cause I did something you didn't suspect which once again led to a victory for my resistance force (which still only consists of me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 26, 2008)

Banned for being WRONG...I'm unbeatable by any means..


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 26, 2008)

Banned for leading a resistance force. There can only be one! In one thousand!

...oh crap.

Banned for being unbeatable. I just know it. You're using a cheat...aren't you?


----------



## Minox (Jun 26, 2008)

Banned for interrupting our warfare.


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 26, 2008)

Banned for losing by not being fast enough.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 26, 2008)

Banned for being a great ally....Now crush that Minox_IX!!


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 26, 2008)

You know...reading his name always makes me think Minotaur for some reason. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Which is why I must now call forth Perseus!)

*Bans the next person who wishes to oppose Toni*


----------



## Minox (Jun 26, 2008)

Banned because you'll never crush me, if you can't find me that is.


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 26, 2008)

I just did.

Banned for inconsistency. :3

And no. I don't know what that means either.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 26, 2008)

Banned for not knowing that I gathered so many allies by now.....*looks at distorted.frequency, TrolleyDave, gizmo_gal and WildWon*

You really don't stand a chance..

EDIT: Now you just got proof....The only way of surviving is to join the forces with me.....
(I'm very nice ruler, I give all my allies cupcakes, and lollipops)


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 26, 2008)

Who me? :3

*bans noone*

Yes. I'm sure there's a temper that goes by that name. X3


----------



## Minox (Jun 26, 2008)

Banned 'cause I thought that Wildwon was your enemy.

Edit: Banned for still sneaking with your posts.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 26, 2008)

Banned for thinking wrong....WildWon IS actually a friend of mine, who's sent on a quest to bring my worst enemy down....At the moment that would be you Minox_IX....

You can check my friend list, and you'll see WildWons name there..


----------



## Minox (Jun 26, 2008)

Banned because Wildwon already was *my* enemy in this matter.


----------



## Ducky (Jun 26, 2008)

Banned because its bad having enemies , Just forgive them for the crap they did and stop the hateret.


----------



## Minox (Jun 26, 2008)

Banned for being a duck and for not understanding the true need of a resistance force against Toni Plutonij


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 26, 2008)

Banned for being so right....Ducky doesn' even have a clue how big of a threat I am!!


----------



## Minox (Jun 26, 2008)

Banned since you acknowledged the need for a resistance force. Therefore I'm going to try harder to put up a resistance against you.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 26, 2008)

Isn't it easier to just join the Radioactive force than making such resistance...........I'm not that bad of a ruler, I treat my people nicely..


----------



## Minox (Jun 26, 2008)

Banned for offering me to join your forces...


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 26, 2008)

Banned because you should accept it..


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 26, 2008)

@Minox_IX Banned for typical resistance.

I cannot ban my boss.


----------



## Minox (Jun 26, 2008)

Banned because I just named my resistance force and for breaking the rules of this game.


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 26, 2008)

Banned for giving your resistance force a name and not telling us what it is.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 26, 2008)

Here, have a candy distorted.frequency.....See Minox_IX, they are treated very well.....I just force them to play games all day, but other than that, they can do whatever they want..


----------



## Minox (Jun 26, 2008)

Banned for not seeing the meaning of my actions.

Edit: Banned for also sneaking with his posts.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 26, 2008)

Man, you're banned just for being stubborn..


----------



## Minox (Jun 26, 2008)

Banned because what you just stated could be true


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 26, 2008)

Banned for admitting I could be right..So that means I almost won this time!!


----------



## Minox (Jun 26, 2008)

Banned because I'm hungry again.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 26, 2008)

Banned because I found your flaw....Your hunger will cost you your life!!!!


----------



## Minox (Jun 26, 2008)

Banned because I just found something to eat


----------



## xalphax (Jun 26, 2008)

banned because the country you live in has nicer landscapes than the country i live in.


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 26, 2008)

Banned because I don't even know which country you live in.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 26, 2008)

Banned for not knowing Germany!!!!! Ask gizmo_gal, she's a grammar Nazi.....(Nazis are germans..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Ferrariman (Jun 26, 2008)

Banned for mixing people up


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 26, 2008)

Banned for just coming here, and thinking I'm mixing people, when I'm clearly not....(or am I?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Ferrariman (Jun 27, 2008)

gizmo_gal said:
			
		

> Banned for being a grammar nazi


Banned for not knowing there are free ice creams at my school


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 27, 2008)

Banned for being Tetsuo.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 27, 2008)

Banned for not having had anything better to do on New Years than join an online community.


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 27, 2008)

Banned for saying that GBAtemp is a last resort I'm so bored kind of place.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 27, 2008)

Banned for pretending this forum is filled with the very coolest of the cool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

(Come on, folks admit it, 85% minimum of the members--real members, not the legions of noobs who joined to ask 3 questions in chat speak--are dorks and nerds, happy to have no real place in mainstream society. We're just, too intellectual to join the hoards of drones on Myspace and Bebo type sites, too geeky to be interested in anything not rooted in games and hacked/pirated media and yet too mature to remain in Neopet type sites.)


----------



## cosmo2389 (Jun 27, 2008)

Banned for being a member of a non-existent hierarchy as stated a few pages back!

(It took me a while to be able to ban you, sorry if the ban reason is a little late...)


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 27, 2008)

Banned for not having come up with a new, more current, reason to ban me.


----------



## cosmo2389 (Jun 27, 2008)

Banned for WACKing out-of-liners!


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 27, 2008)

Banned for supporting Non SaKura M3 skins


----------



## Cablephish (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm just gonna ban the person for being prejudice against a person like me, with 5 posts.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 27, 2008)

Banned for targeting bigots.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 27, 2008)

Banned for convincing me that you're a big blanket with the drown cardboard D-pad and A/B buttons (and START and SELECT)......


----------



## Mewgia (Jun 27, 2008)

banned for spouting off nonsense


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jun 27, 2008)

Banned for pointing out the obvious


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 27, 2008)

Banned for having a nerve to come here, and ban Mewgia after irrelevant activity on this forum (and  topic), and after all that said, you're WRONG!! so is Mewgia......so double ban...

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?s=&showto...t&p=1204418
...this is just so you can understand why are you both wrong..


----------



## Holaitsme (Jun 27, 2008)

banned for having a rant


----------



## Upperleft (Jun 27, 2008)

banned for not showing phoenix's face in your userbar


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 27, 2008)

Banned for making fun of Fire Emblem..


----------



## Holaitsme (Jun 27, 2008)

banned for knowing Japanese


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 27, 2008)

Banned because I don't know Japanese, but have a very good friend who is excellent with Japanese!!


----------



## xalphax (Jun 27, 2008)

banned for having friends.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 27, 2008)

Banned for using the reason I can apply on you....


----------



## Holaitsme (Jun 27, 2008)

banned for having an m3


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 27, 2008)

Banned for lack of capitalization and punctuation.


----------



## skawo96 (Jun 27, 2008)

Banned for having awful artworks.


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 27, 2008)

Banned for spelling favorite wrong. :3


----------



## skawo96 (Jun 27, 2008)

Banned for being such an grammar nerd.


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 27, 2008)

Banned for not knowing that I have been assigned by tinymonkeyt in this here thread as a Grammar Nazi. :3 *puts on cap and whistles*


----------



## skawo96 (Jun 27, 2008)

Banned for not knowing that I joined after this and I am from Poland. 

Please don't ban next time because I am from Poland or because I joined/joined after this.


*whistles*

EDIT: Hey! Grammar guy! Is this really in good grammar?:





			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> tinymonkeyt in *this here* thread


This here?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 27, 2008)

Banned because you think she should know that!!


----------



## skawo96 (Jun 27, 2008)

Banned because I say so.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 27, 2008)

Banned for using the reason that has been used soooooo many times......


----------



## skawo96 (Jun 27, 2008)

Banned because being annyoing.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 27, 2008)

Banned for letting me annoy you so easy in this game..

EDIT:


----------



## skawo96 (Jun 27, 2008)

Banned for using  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 emoticon. I'm not giving up! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And please don't ban 'cause I'm not giving up, 'cause I'm using  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 emoticons.


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 27, 2008)

Banned for being an insanely neurotic plumber whose only goal in life is to save some imaginary princess.

I don't really see anything wrong with the sentence. >_> Then again, English was never my first language.


----------



## skawo96 (Jun 27, 2008)

distorted.frequency said:
			
		

> Banned for being an insanely neurotic plumber whose only goal in life is to save some imaginary princess.
> 
> I don't really see anything wrong with the sentence. >_> Then again, English was never my first language.


Maybe, but THIS HERE just sounds weird.....

Anyway, banned because...just banned screw the purpose.


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 27, 2008)

It actually works for me. :3

Banned for abusing your banning powers! You should have a valid reason to ban someone.


----------



## xcalibur (Jun 27, 2008)

banned for wanting a valid reason to ban someone.
This is a forumgame, no one is getting banned


----------



## skawo96 (Jun 27, 2008)

Maybe.



Too late.
Not banned.


----------



## Jdbye (Jun 27, 2008)

skawo96 said:
			
		

> Maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Banned for editing your post.


----------



## skawo96 (Jun 27, 2008)

Banned for not editing your post.


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 27, 2008)

Banned for using generic bans.


----------



## skawo96 (Jun 27, 2008)

Banned because not including this pic:


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm banning skawo96 because you distorted.frequency, are a long time player, and a good one, I must admit..

EDIT: Banning you twice, as you're the one who's talking (posting) nonsenses..


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 27, 2008)

That ball's green! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




skawo96 is banned for not being a minion of Toni. We need more followers. :3

And no. I ain't banning my boss.


----------



## skawo96 (Jun 27, 2008)

Ok, I give up


Take your cap and whistle! But remember
I'LL BE BACK


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 27, 2008)

Banned for GIVING UP. D:


----------



## skawo96 (Jun 27, 2008)

Banned for banning person that wasn't banning anyone.


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 27, 2008)

Banned for not knowing that people have been banned before for not banning.


----------



## skawo96 (Jun 27, 2008)

:F Banned because not living in Grenland.


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 27, 2008)

Banned. Is there even such a place as Grenland?

I don't want to move again, thank you very much.


----------



## littlestevie (Jun 27, 2008)

banned because i dont know if u joined forces with toni plutonij


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 27, 2008)

littlestevie said:
			
		

> banned because i dont know if u joined forces with toni plutonij


I'm already part of Toni's forces. Why do you think I call him boss?

Banned for mistaking me for someone else. :3


----------



## littlestevie (Jun 27, 2008)

banned for not realising i was too slow


----------



## skawo96 (Jun 27, 2008)

Banned because not knowing 





			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> if u joined forces with toni plutonij



There is no place "Grenland". Heh, don't you get a point?







There is...in Polish Grenland is coutry around North Pole


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 27, 2008)

Banned for not knowing that I was just teasing you. Besides, banned for slowness is overused.

EDIT: Banned for confusing me. Honestly, is grammar such a foreign word to you?


----------



## littlestevie (Jun 27, 2008)

banned for teasing me


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 27, 2008)

Banned for being offended at being teased. :3 It happens to everyone.


----------



## skawo96 (Jun 27, 2008)

distorted.frequency said:
			
		

> Banned for not knowing that I was just teasing you. Besides, banned for slowness is overused.
> 
> EDIT: Banned for confusing me. Honestly, is grammar such a foreign word to you?


You sneaky ....!


Yes, I hate grammar! TAKE THAT! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Banned (grammar guy) for loving grammar.


----------



## littlestevie (Jun 27, 2008)

banned for using a previously used ban


----------



## skawo96 (Jun 27, 2008)

Banned for not merging.


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 27, 2008)

You mean you're a member too?

Well, then...I can't ban you.

If you're not...



Spoiler



Banned for destroying the face of humanity! I mean, yeah, humanity wasn't terribly good-looking...but still!



Banned for ruining my plans at being a complete weirdo!


----------



## skawo96 (Jun 27, 2008)

Banned for being too slow.


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 27, 2008)

Banned for overuse. If you're going to use generic bans, I suggest you stop for a while and go talk to the Monks of Enlightenment. At least they're known for their originality. :3


----------



## skawo96 (Jun 27, 2008)

Banned for not understanding this:


JESTEŚ ZBANOWANY I ŻYJ Z TYM!


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 27, 2008)

Banned for not reading the forum rules!


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> We are an English speaking community. Please post in English ONLY. (Legible English!!)



:3


----------



## PBC (Jun 27, 2008)

Banned of Brothers!

Also 

Rock Banned

Rubber Banned

and DISS Banned


----------



## skawo96 (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm posting in Testing Area, which is rather total off-topic so I guess it's okay. If not I am sorry to everyone.


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 27, 2008)

Banned for taking that seriously. :3


----------



## PBC (Jun 27, 2008)

Banned for admitting a fault


----------



## littlestevie (Jun 27, 2008)

i am so i cant ban u


----------



## skawo96 (Jun 27, 2008)

distorted.frequency said:
			
		

> Banned for taking that seriously. :3


Again sneaking ....!


----------



## littlestevie (Jun 27, 2008)

banned for thinking that was sneaking


----------



## Pizzaroo (Jun 27, 2008)

banned for being from the UK.


----------



## littlestevie (Jun 27, 2008)

banned for thinking the australian flag is the uk flag


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 27, 2008)

skawo96 said:
			
		

> Banned for not understanding this:
> 
> 
> JESTE? ZBANOWANY I ?YJ Z TYM!


Banned for thinking that Toni Plutonij, the great chief, the founder of Radioactive Forces, the master of everything that is movable and unmovable, the fearsome ruler in the entire Universe can't understand something as simple as "You are banned, live with it!"

littlestevie, you're banned for becoming known in this game, and improving in every post you made..


----------



## Endogene (Jun 27, 2008)

banned for being online all day long


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 27, 2008)

Banned for banning me without knowing the right reason.......I'm spending time with the quality pirating.....(I'm getting myself new movies.....ummm....backups of the movies.....yes, yes..that's it, I'm getting backups of the movies a bought recently.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )


----------



## littlestevie (Jun 27, 2008)

banned for...... i cant ban u bacuse ur the radioactive leader

@endgame: banned for not being here all day long


----------



## Minox (Jun 27, 2008)

Banned for being a secret (panda) agent


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 27, 2008)

Nice one littlestevie..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







It really seems I'm gathering a strong alliance here.....Well done my army.....

Minox_IX, banned for still not joining the right side (and only one)....THE ALMIGHTY RADIOACTIVE FORCE::


----------



## Minox (Jun 27, 2008)

Banned for supporting evul pandas


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 27, 2008)

Banned for thinking that I'm supporting anything....Everything in this world should support me!!
*and naturally, if some of my followers are nice to me, I'm nice to them*

From now on, littlestevie  shall be known as Big littlestevie......


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jun 27, 2008)

*slips the knife between the ribs*

BANNED! For getting backstabbed by a worthless n00b.




*grin* 



"Mine is an Evil laugh."


----------



## Minox (Jun 27, 2008)

Banned for not joining my resistance force.


----------



## Endogene (Jun 27, 2008)

banned for having a resistance force with nobody in it


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 27, 2008)

Banned because you're so new, that you probably didn't know I'm a metal robot with the radioactive aura surrounding me..
I can't be backstabbed, why do you think I'm still leader of undefeated Force?!

EDIT: Good point Endogene..I'm gonna ban you, because you're 100% right!!


----------



## Minox (Jun 27, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Banned because you're so new, that you probably didn't know I'm a metal robot with the radioactive aura surrounding me..
> I can't be backstabbed, why do you think I'm still leader of undefeated Force?!


Banned because if you were undefeatable then I wouldn't be here.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jun 27, 2008)

Banned because undefeatable foes are my favorite targets.

*Posts merged*

Darn. too slow.


----------



## Minox (Jun 27, 2008)

Banned because you're hired!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 27, 2008)

Banned for hiring people who doesn't want to join you, and being wrong!!
The fact that I'm undefeated doesn't mean I have defeated you, I've yet to do that.....But, it still means you haven't defeat me!!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jun 27, 2008)

Banned for...hiring me?


hrm.....


----------



## Minox (Jun 27, 2008)

Banned because I might just dissolve my resistance force because I'm so fucking tired of it.

Or I could just change the target of my resistance force... Any suggestions?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 27, 2008)

Banned for thinking about right decision, for the first time.....(or is it a trap 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)..
I must be careful, enemies are on every step on my road to Extra-ultimate power..(I already have ultimate power)..


----------



## Minox (Jun 27, 2008)

Banned for not giving me any suggestions.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 27, 2008)

Banned for editing your post, and therefore, making me unable to see you asked for any suggestions..

(we could try to dethrone Costello and Shaunj66, and take over GBAtemp....But I see them as a nice and merciful rulers too, so I would kinda feel bad if we do that)..


----------



## Minox (Jun 27, 2008)

Banning all posts below until I get a good suggestion.


----------



## Endogene (Jun 27, 2008)

dammit i'm pre-banned


----------



## xcalibur (Jun 27, 2008)

Banned for not banning someone


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 27, 2008)

Banned because you didn't realize he was pre-banned, and unable to ban.....And for not believing in my robot core!!


----------



## xcalibur (Jun 27, 2008)

Banned for expecting anyone to fall for that abviously shooped pic of you without a mohawk


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 27, 2008)

Banned for banning our leader! Join us instead. :3 We give away free non-toxic cupcakes upon admission.


----------



## Minox (Jun 27, 2008)

Banned because those cupcakes are radioactive.


----------



## Endogene (Jun 27, 2008)

banned for promoting NON-toxic cupcakes


----------



## Minox (Jun 27, 2008)

Banned for being and slow and for not suggesting a target for my resistance force.


----------



## Endogene (Jun 27, 2008)

me so slow...


----------



## Minox (Jun 27, 2008)

Banned for not banning anyone.


----------



## Endogene (Jun 27, 2008)

banned for being slow

*Posts merged*

banned for being way to fast


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 27, 2008)

Banned for admitting that you're turtle slow. :3


----------



## Minox (Jun 27, 2008)

Banned for not making any sense at all.

Edit: Banned for being sneaky.


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 27, 2008)

Banned for not trying to make sense of it all.


----------



## Minox (Jun 27, 2008)

Banned for being damn right


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 27, 2008)

Banned for giving away a feel of tiredness....Maybe you should take a rest?


----------



## Minox (Jun 27, 2008)

Banned because it's only 00:32 here


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 27, 2008)

It's 00:33h here.....Banned for being in the same time zone as me!!


----------



## cosmo2389 (Jun 27, 2008)

Banned for being involved in a mysterious Nuclear Program, known as "Radioactive Force"!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 27, 2008)

Banned for being right, but not giving damn about learning more....I'll even let you join if you like..


----------



## Minox (Jun 27, 2008)

Banned because I'm gonna watch anime now.


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 27, 2008)

Banned for posting at the wrong thread. :3


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 27, 2008)

Banned for posting in wrong threads..

EDIT 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 distorted.frequency, it really shows you're in my Force.........amazing improvement!!


----------



## Minox (Jun 27, 2008)

Banned because I did post in the wrong thread.


----------



## cosmo2389 (Jun 27, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Banned for being right, but not giving damn about learning more....I'll even let you join if you like..



Banned for solicitation!

Oh yeah, after that comment I attempted to look it up and only came up with patents and lyrics... You have me intrigued...

EDIT: Too late, so banned for going to watch anime!


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 27, 2008)

Banned until you join. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Boss! We're at the same frequencies! That delights me so! :3


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jun 27, 2008)

Banned for letting your frequency get distorted


----------



## cosmo2389 (Jun 27, 2008)

Banned for sharing frequencies, that can have negative consequences you know!

EDIT: Argh, late again... Banned for being from the state where Graceland is located!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 27, 2008)

Well distorted, there must be a reason why I thought so highly of you..Now we know!!

cosmo2389, banned for already mentioned reason..And for having a perfect name to join the Force....it has letters, it has numbers...it has all it needs..


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jun 27, 2008)

Banned because I added my comment too late for you to ban me.


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 27, 2008)

Banned for having a cute fox for a personal pic! Fox-eh. :3


----------



## cosmo2389 (Jun 27, 2008)

Banned for taking the spot to ban Toni!

EDIT: Banned for distorting frequency so you could post before me!


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 27, 2008)

Who? Me? :3 Banned for being reaaaaally slow.

Ehh?

Another ban for not being clear with your ban reason. >_


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jun 27, 2008)

Banned for unauthorized usage of "eh"


----------



## Minox (Jun 27, 2008)

Banned because if you have an avatar I can't see it.


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 27, 2008)

Ooh. :3

Banned for not authorizing me to use the word "eh."

Banned for lying. You said you were watching Anime! D:


----------



## cosmo2389 (Jun 27, 2008)

Banned for banning distorted.frequency for unauthorized use of "eh", she's Canadian so it's okay!

EDIT: Banned for being faster than me once again... Did you gain these powers as a result of joining Toni's club!?!?!


----------



## Minox (Jun 28, 2008)

Banned for being sneaky enough.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jun 28, 2008)

Touche'


----------



## Endogene (Jun 28, 2008)

banned for believing everything you are told


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 28, 2008)

Wait. Cosmo is banning me?! What has this world come to?!

Banned for seriousness. :3


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 28, 2008)

I gave her authorization....
Banned for not knowing that I can do everything..


----------



## Endogene (Jun 28, 2008)

everyone banned for postin 4 replies before me


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jun 28, 2008)

Banned for telling me what I didn't believe


----------



## Minox (Jun 28, 2008)

Edit: Banned for posting


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 28, 2008)

Hahahaha. XD

This is just so weird. Banned for disorder.

@Cosmo

Yes. :3 He knows a cheat for these kinds of things. That's why I've been called sneaky several times. :3 I always get between other people's posts.


----------



## Minox (Jun 28, 2008)

Banned because I can watch anime and post stuff here at the same time.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jun 28, 2008)

Banned for demanding order in an orderless thread


----------



## Endogene (Jun 28, 2008)

banned for doing stuff while watching anime


----------



## Minox (Jun 28, 2008)

Banned for not being evul enough.


----------



## Endogene (Jun 28, 2008)

ANARCHY.....


----------



## cosmo2389 (Jun 28, 2008)

Banned for not telling what anime you are watching!

EDIT: Banned for shouting! Remember that's not allowed! :3


----------



## Endogene (Jun 28, 2008)

banned for not giving me the time to merge my post


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 28, 2008)

Banned for not being good enough. :3

And because you guys missed, Vulpes...

Vulpes:

Banned for being logical in a thread that does not demand logic. :3

And for Endogene: Banned for liking to merge stuff.


----------



## Endogene (Jun 28, 2008)

banned for making me go back and check

(merging is nice...)


----------



## Minox (Jun 28, 2008)

Banned for trying to merge

@cosmo2386 I'm watching Higurashi no Naku Koro ni kai atm.


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 28, 2008)

Banned for planning the destruction of the Bugger race! I know it's you, Ender! >_<

*sputters*

Who's being sneaky now? :3

Banned for eating my pie. I've told you several times, Mr. Minox. Do not touch the pie. It is mine.


----------



## Minox (Jun 28, 2008)

Banned because I forgot where I left your pie and wasn't able to eat it.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jun 28, 2008)

Banned for not sharing the pie :3


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 28, 2008)

You mean it's alive?

Banned for not eating it then. Damn. Reserve psychology really doesn't work with you. >_> I'll have to sneak that poison somewhere else.

EDIT: Banned for asking for a piece of the pie when it is poisonous!


----------



## Minox (Jun 28, 2008)

Banned for not reading my post.

Edit: Banned for being too sneaky.


----------



## Endogene (Jun 28, 2008)

banned for not desiring cake more


edit: this is going way to fast for me

*Posts merged*

merge?

*Posts merged*

yeahhh!!!

*Posts merged*

i'm on fire!!!

*Posts merged*

feeling lucky


----------



## Minox (Jun 28, 2008)

Banned for being silly.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jun 28, 2008)

Banned for not letting me ignore your post


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 28, 2008)

Banned for not feeling silly.

Banned for being even sneakier than me. :3 Foxes really are the best at sneakiness.


----------



## Endogene (Jun 28, 2008)

merging is fun
edit: banned for breaking my merge


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jun 28, 2008)

Banned for reckless merging


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jun 28, 2008)

Banned for having the last post for a full minute!.....Ah Crap...I just banned myself.....


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 28, 2008)

Banned for just banning yourself, you silly man. :3


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jun 28, 2008)

Banned for banning the banned.


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 28, 2008)

True.

*waits for someone to ban me*


----------



## Minox (Jun 28, 2008)

Banned...for a reason I can't come up with now...


----------



## Holaitsme (Jun 28, 2008)

banned for not knowing a reason


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 28, 2008)

Banned for being as equally clueless.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jun 28, 2008)

banned on sheer principle.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jun 28, 2008)

(It's an American thing. Ya'll wouldn't understand)

*L*


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 28, 2008)

Banned for redneck-ish behaviour.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 28, 2008)

Banned for identifying redneck behavior.


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 28, 2008)

Banned because I haven't seen you today. :3


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 28, 2008)

Banned because I was busy and had very "blah" day, that I dont particularly care to talk about here.


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 28, 2008)

Banned for making me feel sorry.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 28, 2008)

Banned for being sorry. It wasn't all that bad. Just dull.., sorta...

Banned for luring me into conversation on the forums, but never IMing me.


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 28, 2008)

Oh. Was I supposed to add you? D: (Yeah...had a bit of a dull day too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Banned for not being as cute as a button! You know you're cuter than that.


----------



## littlestevie (Jun 28, 2008)

banned for thinking buttons cant hurt people


----------



## Holaitsme (Jun 28, 2008)

banned for being Australian


----------



## littlestevie (Jun 28, 2008)

banned for living in the "land of the free" where mods are illegal (meanwhile sits back where they are legal)


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 28, 2008)

Banned because I'm still not sure 100% have you joined Radioactive Forces, or not?!?!


----------



## littlestevie (Jun 28, 2008)

banned for not being sure when i have


----------



## Minox (Jun 28, 2008)

Banned because I didn't get any suggestions on targets and therefore I'll continue my resistance against Toni Plutonij and his radioactive minions.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 28, 2008)

Well then....Banning holaitsme for being an outcast in this topic full of Radioactive Force soldiers...

Wellcome Big littlestevie, I hope you'll enjoy your stay here, as Force gives you an 5-room apartment to live in, and office on 57th floor in our main operating building..


----------



## littlestevie (Jun 28, 2008)

banning minox for trying to rise against the radioactive forces minions and toni plutonij


----------



## Minox (Jun 28, 2008)

Banned because the Radioactive forces doesn't have any minions, you are Toni Plutonij's minions...


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 28, 2008)

Banned because I'm a Founder of Radioactive Forces, and all my soldiers are under my supervision, but they still have free will to act on their own, I'm just taking good care of them..
And Radioactive Force is movement I created, so people are trained into Radioactive Force Soldiers, thus, they automatically become Radioactive Force minions!!

Minox_IX you keep on staring at me, maybe one day, my glow becomes so powerful that you'll turn blind!!


----------



## xcalibur (Jun 28, 2008)

Banned for not realising that an EMP will do more than just disable an electric power source


----------



## Minox (Jun 28, 2008)

Banned because I like the way you're thinking.


----------



## jan777 (Jun 28, 2008)

banned cause you didnt like his thinking


----------



## Minox (Jun 28, 2008)

Banned because you didn't read my post...


----------



## jan777 (Jun 28, 2008)

banned for making me reread your post


----------



## Minox (Jun 28, 2008)

Banned because you should have read it the first time.


----------



## jan777 (Jun 28, 2008)

banned because i knew that


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 28, 2008)

Xcalibur, you're banned because you're not realizing that if you activate EMP near the Nuclear powerplant, there would be a huge explosion, and everything would be destroyed except Radiation!! (remember Chernobyl)..
Electronic (which would be destroyed) is actually only thing keeping Radiation from being tooooo powerfull..

Minox_IX, banned for liking completely wrong way of thinking..


----------



## Minox (Jun 28, 2008)

Banned for thinking he's indestructable.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 28, 2008)

Banned because I know so!!!


----------



## Minox (Jun 28, 2008)

Banned because you haven't got any proof at all.


----------



## littlestevie (Jun 28, 2008)

banned because he has shown proof


----------



## Holaitsme (Jun 28, 2008)

banned for banning me earlier


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 28, 2008)

Banned for being from a city built by mobsters.


----------



## Holaitsme (Jun 28, 2008)

banned for believing the stereotype if you lived here youd know that its boring


----------



## Minox (Jun 28, 2008)

Banned for having a nice sig (referring to the Death Note one).


----------



## Endogene (Jun 28, 2008)

banned for praising a guy


----------



## Masta_mind257 (Jun 28, 2008)

Banned for not having an avatar at 200+ posts


----------



## xcalibur (Jun 28, 2008)

banned for having less posts than me


----------



## xalphax (Jun 28, 2008)

banned for caring about postcount


----------



## Minox (Jun 28, 2008)

Banned for being German.


----------



## xalphax (Jun 28, 2008)

banned for being superficial


----------



## Minox (Jun 28, 2008)

Banned for not realizing what kind of game this is.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 29, 2008)

You again?! Ahhhh, banned just for being here..


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 29, 2008)

Banned for linking M3Sakura stuff in your sig.


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 29, 2008)

Banned for not linking to anything at all. :3


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 29, 2008)

Banned for having two quotes in your signature--and a link to your own blog.


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 29, 2008)

Banned for looking at my sig. :3 I know you have them turned off. XD


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 29, 2008)

Banned for not knowing that I turned it back on today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## cosmo2389 (Jun 29, 2008)

Banned for sticking out your tongue!


----------



## Minox (Jun 29, 2008)

Banned for having a weird avatar.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 29, 2008)

Banned for having the nerve to call someone else avatar weird.


----------



## cosmo2389 (Jun 29, 2008)

Banned for having a weirder avatar.

EDIT: Banned for having a not so weird avatar.


----------



## Minox (Jun 29, 2008)

Banned because I sense that you think my avatar is weird.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 29, 2008)

Banned for not picking up on literal cues that should be as obvious as sunlight to any normal, sighted person.


----------



## cosmo2389 (Jun 29, 2008)

Banned for finding Minox's fault... He's _not_ normal...


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 29, 2008)

:0...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




....Banned for having a weird avatar.


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 29, 2008)

Banned for banning cosmo with the same ban Minox used. Shame!


----------



## cosmo2389 (Jun 29, 2008)

Banned for not looking ahead when you walk, you know you can cause problems that way. (Referring to avatar...)

EDIT: Banned for using a form of "ban" more than two times while banning... Oops...


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 29, 2008)

Banned for hypocrisy.


----------



## cosmo2389 (Jun 29, 2008)

Banned from being from right about...there!


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 29, 2008)

Banned for knowing where I live!


----------



## Minox (Jun 29, 2008)

Banned because I spent several minutes just to realize that I didn't have any real reason to ban you yet, but I did it anyway.

Edit: Banned for still being a sneaky type


----------



## cosmo2389 (Jun 29, 2008)

Banned for suggesting that wrestlers may be gay! I mean, aren't they all supposed to be homophobic?!?

(Some of you may get this joke, while most will not... Also, I'm not meaning to offend anyone!)

EDIT: Um...banned for having no more reasons for banning you... Other than the fact that you're _un-normal_....


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 29, 2008)

Banned for having an apostrophe after the letter r of wrestler. O_O

(they were wrestling...doesn't mean they're wrestlers...)


----------



## cosmo2389 (Jun 29, 2008)

Banned for noticing my mistake! It's been fixed now btw!


----------



## Minox (Jun 29, 2008)

Banned for making a mistake and admitting it.


----------



## cosmo2389 (Jun 29, 2008)

Banned for suggesting that I should have lied!


----------



## Minox (Jun 29, 2008)

Banned because you could've ignored the fact that you made a mistake.


----------



## cosmo2389 (Jun 29, 2008)

Banned for ignoring!


----------



## Minox (Jun 29, 2008)

Banned for doubleposting *ignoring cosmo2389*


----------



## cosmo2389 (Jun 29, 2008)

Banned for not knowing where you're from!


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 29, 2008)

Banned for still having mistakes.

*Banned for noticing my mistake! It's been fixed not btw!
*
>_>

Also, banned for being the only person who's living somewhere normally. :3


----------



## jan777 (Jun 29, 2008)

banned for double banning


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 29, 2008)

Banned for having incomprehensible words as a personal statement. :3 Or whatever that is.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jun 29, 2008)

Banned for misunderestimating the unincomprehensability of said statement


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 29, 2008)

Banned for using too many prefixes! They are prefixes...right? D: >_< I'm dizzy now.


----------



## cosmo2389 (Jun 29, 2008)

Banned for being dizzy! And noticing my other mistake! Good job!! You caught it!


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 29, 2008)

*barfs at cosmo*

Banned for being stinky with my vomit. :3


----------



## cosmo2389 (Jun 29, 2008)

Banned for barfing... That's gross!


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 29, 2008)

Banned for being easily squeamish!


----------



## cosmo2389 (Jun 29, 2008)

Banned for calling me easily squeamish! I'm actually not... Just because I think something's gross doesn't mean I'm squeamish!


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 29, 2008)

Banned for squeamishness.


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 29, 2008)

Banned for being correct. :3


----------



## cosmo2389 (Jun 29, 2008)

Banned for being INcorrect!


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 29, 2008)

Banned for being hot-headed.


----------



## Holaitsme (Jun 29, 2008)

banned for being not so hot headed


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 29, 2008)

Banned for using my statement and adding the words "not so" in it. The least you could do is copy it right!


----------



## littlestevie (Jun 29, 2008)

banned for being the person who posted before me


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 29, 2008)

Well hello my faithful soldiers....How are things going for you today?
ummm....let's see......

Banning everyone above who isn't a part of Radioactive Force...You people shouldn't even bother posting here......My soldiers will always beat you to it, they are trained to do so!!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 29, 2008)

Banned for splitting atoms willy nilly!


----------



## Minox (Jun 29, 2008)

Banned because I still haven't figured out if you're weird or a genius.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 29, 2008)

Banned for not realizing that I'm actually both!


----------



## jan777 (Jun 29, 2008)

banned for being weird and a genuis


----------



## cosmo2389 (Jun 29, 2008)

Banned for somehow managing to make Rock Lee look even scarier... (Referring to avatar.)


----------



## littlestevie (Jun 29, 2008)

banned for thinking rock lee is scary


----------



## skawo96 (Jun 29, 2008)

Banned for making 2012th post.


----------



## littlestevie (Jun 29, 2008)

banned for mistaking 2013 for 2012


----------



## Minox (Jun 29, 2008)

Banned for caring about numbers.


----------



## Masta_mind257 (Jun 29, 2008)

Banned for hatin' on numbers. *H8er*


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 29, 2008)

Banned for encouraging the use of PrizeRebel.


----------



## Mewgia (Jun 29, 2008)

banned for not doing so


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 29, 2008)

Banned for having JPH make your avatar and thanking him constantly in your signature.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Jun 29, 2008)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> Banned for not liking cupcakes


Banned for not liking Cookies, and for being a post 60 pages away...


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 29, 2008)

Banned for bringing up old stuff.


----------



## Minox (Jun 29, 2008)

Banned because I'm out of cupcakes.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 29, 2008)

Banned because, through the computer, I cant really poke your eye out.


----------



## cosmo2389 (Jun 29, 2008)

Banned for being from the first dimension! I mean... What are you, an esper or something!?


----------



## Minox (Jun 29, 2008)

Banned because I think I just saw a panda in your sig


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 29, 2008)

Banned because lonelyone's threads about pee are upsetting me.


----------



## Minox (Jun 29, 2008)

Banned because I find it kinda disturbing with all these threads.


----------



## cosmo2389 (Jun 29, 2008)

Banned for seeing things... There is no panda in my sig!


----------



## Minox (Jun 29, 2008)

Banned because my eye sees a lot of things


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 29, 2008)

Banned because...I dont know what flag that is under your name.


----------



## Minox (Jun 29, 2008)

Banned because I don't expect people to recognize it.



Spoiler



It's Sweden's flag btw.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 29, 2008)

Banned for including a spoiler tag in your post when I never open them anyway...(Nor can I do so with FF because of the PC that I'm on...)

Also, I found the flag on my own--Whats the national language of Sweden? Well, I know the national language, but what other languages are popular/common there?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 29, 2008)

Banned for trying to learn something new trough one of the most senseless topics in GBAtemp..


----------



## xalphax (Jun 29, 2008)

banned for routine.


----------



## Minox (Jun 29, 2008)

Banned for setting up an ad in your sig.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 29, 2008)

Banned so I can sleep soundly tonight.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 29, 2008)

Banned because Minox_IX is here and he's planning on banning me!!


----------



## Minox (Jun 29, 2008)

Banned because you reminded me


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 29, 2008)

Banned because I forgot to PM you today.


----------



## Minox (Jun 29, 2008)

Banned 'cause I'm sneaky


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 29, 2008)

Banned for being just on time!

EDIT: Double ban, for changing your post, and making me look stupid..


----------



## Minox (Jun 29, 2008)

Banned because I was planning this all along.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 29, 2008)

Banned for vicious planning..


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 29, 2008)

Banned for having a bigger mohawk than me!!!


----------



## Minox (Jun 29, 2008)

Banned because you sought some answers before and now you'll get them:

Except for Swedish the most common language is English or one of the neighboring countries languages (Finnish, Norwegian, Danish).


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 29, 2008)

Banned for not giving me the answers.


----------



## Minox (Jun 29, 2008)

Banned because I just finished 'em.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 29, 2008)

Banned because you should have done it right the first time.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 29, 2008)

Self-Banned for double posting.


----------



## xalphax (Jun 29, 2008)

banned for selfbanning and leaving me banless.


----------



## Endogene (Jun 29, 2008)

banned for using the word ban 3 times in the same sentence


----------



## AXYPB (Jun 30, 2008)

Banned for having a member number with only 1 and 2.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 30, 2008)

Banned for having only capital letters in your username.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 30, 2008)

Banned for having de-capitalized username..


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 30, 2008)

Banned for being on the internet at this hour!


----------



## Pizzaroo (Jun 30, 2008)

HEADSHOT: banned for being from a country that has the same colors as the USA flag.

DOUBLE KILL: banned for making me slow.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 30, 2008)

Banned for taking too long, as always!


----------



## SkankyYankee (Jun 30, 2008)

Banned for being so supportive.


----------



## Pizzaroo (Jun 30, 2008)

banned for putting chrono in your avatar.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 30, 2008)

Banned for talking about Chrono being in peoples avatars when you've got a dopey japanese fellow with a pokemon hat for an avatar...accompanied by a cartoon bear at that.


----------



## Pizzaroo (Jun 30, 2008)

banned for not saying pedobear, just calling him a regular cartoon bear.... shame on you *hands you bad flavored ice cream* its gremlin flavored, and induces brain freeze with one lick.

DOUBLEBAN: for mistaking a taiko drum person for a pokemon


----------



## Minox (Jun 30, 2008)

Shame and ban for having bad taste regarding avatars.


----------



## Pizzaroo (Jun 30, 2008)

banned for putting nothing but black, red, and white in your avatar.


----------



## Minox (Jun 30, 2008)

Banned because I didn't "put" anything in my avatar it's just a picture of my eye.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 30, 2008)

Banned for this destructive eye of yours.....(when I saw the picture from the close, I figured it has a pulse beat in, or whatever it is...very cool though)


----------



## AXYPB (Jul 1, 2008)

Banned for having five medals.  Most people only start with three and the only way you could have more is if you cheated.


----------



## Minox (Jul 1, 2008)

Banned for not having at least 100 posts yet.


----------



## AXYPB (Jul 1, 2008)

Banned for staring at me.  Seriously, stop it.


----------



## Minox (Jul 1, 2008)

Banned because I won't stop even if someone tells me to.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jul 1, 2008)

Banned for thinking that there is a possibility that Minox_IX might stop staring.....That guy NEVER stops staring at you, even when he sleeps, he has that one eye open, just to stare..


Minox_IX, banned because you use the same reason as I, which is true..


----------



## WildWon (Jul 1, 2008)

Banned for having a mohawk fetus growing on your back. FREAK!!!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jul 1, 2008)

Banned because you like the way I look, and you know it....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (just kidding!!)


----------



## Minox (Jul 1, 2008)

Banned for having almost 1000 posts


----------



## WildWon (Jul 1, 2008)

Banned for having almost 843 posts.

EDIT:
Oh, and Toni, its true.


----------



## AXYPB (Jul 1, 2008)

Banned for standing behind me.  Aren't you late for something?


----------



## Pizzaroo (Jul 1, 2008)

banned for having almost 100 posts.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jul 1, 2008)

Banned for being baby satanist.......666 is the way to go!!


----------



## pinbi7 (Jul 1, 2008)

banned for having an annoying green glow that wakes me [email protected] night


----------



## Minox (Jul 1, 2008)

Banned for stalking Toni Plutonij


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jul 1, 2008)

@pinbi7, where have you seen anything annoying about me or my glow!!!!! Banning you for talking nonsense.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Minox_IX, for once, thank you!!


----------



## Minox (Jul 1, 2008)

Banned for thanking me


----------



## Monster On Strin (Jul 1, 2008)

banned for not accepting his thank you


----------



## Minox (Jul 1, 2008)

Banned 'cause I indirectly did.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jul 1, 2008)

Banned because I understand you!


----------



## xalphax (Jul 1, 2008)

banned for variety.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jul 1, 2008)

Banned for constantly coming back! (thanx for that, this game should really be kept alive)


----------



## Minox (Jul 1, 2008)

Banned because it seems like I have almost no reasons to ban you anymore.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jul 1, 2008)

Man, the same goes for you.....banned for taking all of my reasons, and running away with it!


----------



## Minox (Jul 1, 2008)

Banned for accusing me of theft


----------



## Endogene (Jul 1, 2008)

banned for saying you didn't do it


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jul 1, 2008)

Banned because I feel like I know Minox_IX for so long, that he's allowed to steal from me, and run away!


----------



## Minox (Jul 1, 2008)

Banned for letting me get away with theft o_0


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jul 1, 2008)

Here, I have some more stuff for you, you can take it.......BAM......*strikes Minox_IX with the BannHammer*


----------



## Endogene (Jul 1, 2008)

banned for being amazed, that's bad


----------



## Minox (Jul 1, 2008)

Banned because I *saw* that coming.

Edit: Endogene is banned for trying to steal my bans.


----------



## Endogene (Jul 1, 2008)

so slow...


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jul 1, 2008)

....so  fast.....ban


----------



## Minox (Jul 1, 2008)

Banned 'cause I succeeded in my quest to ban you.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jul 1, 2008)

Minox_IX I'll give you exclusive rights on my bans...

EDIT: But in order to do that, I must ban you....


----------



## Minox (Jul 1, 2008)

Banned because I have the right to


----------



## Ferrariman (Jul 1, 2008)

Banned because it's Canada day.


----------



## Minox (Jul 1, 2008)

Banned because I'm almost certain that I'm listening to better music than you atm.


----------



## Ferrariman (Jul 1, 2008)

Banned because i'm not listening to music.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jul 1, 2008)

Banned because I'm almost certain that I'm listening to better music than you fullstop.

EDIT: how could you even live without the music..(or at least some beat inside yourself)....Banning you for doing impossible..


----------



## Minox (Jul 1, 2008)

Selfban for being slow and for still banning Toni Plutonij.


----------



## Ferrariman (Jul 1, 2008)

Banned for being right and slow, both of you.


----------



## Minox (Jul 1, 2008)

Banned for using an avatar with a picture of someone who isn't you.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jul 1, 2008)

Banned for being right and showing him off!


----------



## Minox (Jul 1, 2008)

Banned because metal is awsome.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jul 1, 2008)

Banned because I like metal enough to stick it under my skin..


----------



## Minox (Jul 1, 2008)

Banned because I meant metal as a music genre.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jul 1, 2008)

Banned because I knew that, but I'm a punk, so I was pulling your leg.....


----------



## Endogene (Jul 1, 2008)

banned for using an english expression i dont understand


----------



## Minox (Jul 1, 2008)

Banned for not understanding it.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jul 1, 2008)

Banned for making me apologize to you.....I'm sorry to use phrase that could confuse someone.....



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Banned because I knew that, but I'm a punk, so I was* kiddin'*.
> 
> *Posts merged*
> 
> ...


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jul 1, 2008)

Banned for repeating yourself in the same post.


----------



## Minox (Jul 1, 2008)

Banned for joining this thread, once again...


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jul 1, 2008)

Banned for thinking I'd ever quit it--that I simply hadn't been busy.


----------



## Minox (Jul 1, 2008)

Banned for having a creepy avatar.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jul 1, 2008)

Banned for considering a Gremlin creepy while you use an unblinking eye for your avatar.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jul 2, 2008)

Banned because I think your avatar is too cool for this forum....Gizmo is walking so casually, no problems concerns him!


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jul 2, 2008)

Banned because, well, I want you banned from this site so that you can focus full-time on being in my "Too cool for the rest of the world" club!


----------



## vhunter (Jul 2, 2008)

Banned for thinking that your too cool.


----------



## Minox (Jul 2, 2008)

Banned 'cause I stare at everyone and I won't stop doing it.


----------



## Holaitsme (Jul 2, 2008)

banned for staring at people


----------



## Nottulys (Jul 2, 2008)

Banned because theres not enough room for the Ogihci....


----------



## Minox (Jul 2, 2008)

Banned for not posting enough bans


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 2, 2008)

Ban for letting me ban you and breaking the Bleach ava/sig combo.


----------



## Minox (Jul 2, 2008)

Banned because I'm sneakier than you


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 2, 2008)

Banned cuz you're wrong.


----------



## Minox (Jul 2, 2008)

Banned because you know it's the truth.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jul 2, 2008)

Banned because nothings true but popsicles.


----------



## Minox (Jul 2, 2008)

Banned for not knowing the true truth.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jul 2, 2008)

Banned for doubting the Popsicles authenticity.


----------



## Minox (Jul 2, 2008)

Banned because the popsicle is a lie, just like the cake.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jul 2, 2008)

Banned because, while Cake may lie, Popsicle only speaks the truth. Pie speaks in riddles, but you cant ever say Pie flat out lies, nor can you say pie speaks the straight truth, but Popsicles, you can rely on. They have nothing to hide.


----------



## Minox (Jul 2, 2008)

Banned for living in denial and for being poetic in some way.


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 2, 2008)

Banned for not liking poetry.


----------



## Minox (Jul 2, 2008)

Banned because I never said I disliked it.


----------



## Pizzaroo (Jul 2, 2008)

banned for not saying if you like poetry.


----------



## Holaitsme (Jul 2, 2008)

banned for making us feed your pokemon


----------



## Pizzaroo (Jul 2, 2008)

banned for not letting an orphan boy die.


----------



## AXYPB (Jul 2, 2008)

Banned for having a disproportionate avatar.


----------



## distorted.freque (Jul 2, 2008)

Banned for having a capslock username made of random letters.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jul 2, 2008)

Banned because his username is made out from well organized project that took several decades to complete, and the result that came out was AXYPB!!


----------



## xalphax (Jul 2, 2008)

banned, because almost everytime i come here you are the last person who posted.


----------



## Lewigi (Jul 2, 2008)

You are banned for not having an N64 backup unit


----------



## Holaitsme (Jul 2, 2008)

banned for having mario/luigi avatar


----------



## Lewigi (Jul 2, 2008)

banned for giving boring reply


----------



## Pizzaroo (Jul 2, 2008)

banned for having a sig that tells the time and date.


----------



## WildWon (Jul 2, 2008)

Banned due to PEDOBEAR!


----------



## Pizzaroo (Jul 2, 2008)

banned for not celebrating penut butter jelly time.


----------



## Berthenk (Jul 2, 2008)

Banned for having a link in your sig!


----------



## WildWon (Jul 2, 2008)

Banned for only having your name in your sig. For shame!


----------



## Pizzaroo (Jul 2, 2008)

banned for not mentioning bidoof in your sig or avatar.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jul 2, 2008)

Banned just so I can be the last person who posted when xalphax visits next time..


----------



## Minox (Jul 2, 2008)

Banned because I'm sneakier than xalphax


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jul 3, 2008)

Banned because you used word sneaky in half of posts you made here....probably...


----------



## Minox (Jul 3, 2008)

Banned because I need a new word...


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jul 3, 2008)

Banned for not using word "eloquent".....


----------



## Pizzaroo (Jul 3, 2008)

banned for not putting cowbell in this thread


----------



## Minox (Jul 3, 2008)

Banned for having a too large sig with nothing interesting in it.


----------



## Pizzaroo (Jul 3, 2008)

banned for having no sig.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jul 3, 2008)

Banned because he doesn't need a sig....he has an eye...


----------



## Minox (Jul 3, 2008)

Banned because you're right which also means that I unban my latest ban.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jul 3, 2008)

Banned for unbanning!


----------



## Minox (Jul 3, 2008)

Banned for banning me for unbanning Toni Plutonij after I had admitted that he was right.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jul 3, 2008)

Banning just to beat gizmo_gal....


----------



## Pizzaroo (Jul 3, 2008)

banned for mentioning gizmo_gal.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jul 3, 2008)

Banned for showing no respect towards the Qween of this thread!!


----------



## Pizzaroo (Jul 3, 2008)

banned because she isnt married to the maker of this thread.... or is she?


----------



## Minox (Jul 3, 2008)

Banned because she isn't, but she's still the Qween of this thread.


----------



## SkankyYankee (Jul 3, 2008)

Banned for staring.


----------



## seracrux (Jul 3, 2008)

banned for being pixelated in spite of the remake


----------



## Minox (Jul 3, 2008)

Banned for not having an avatar.


----------



## cosmo2389 (Jul 3, 2008)

Banned for having a freaky avatar!


----------



## Minox (Jul 3, 2008)

Banned because I like my avatar ^^


----------



## cosmo2389 (Jul 3, 2008)

Banned for using carats!


----------



## seracrux (Jul 3, 2008)

banned for exclaiming


----------



## Minox (Jul 3, 2008)

Banned for not having more than 65 posts


----------



## seracrux (Jul 3, 2008)

banned for using Hindu Arabic numerals


----------



## Minox (Jul 3, 2008)

Banned because they're Roman and not Hindu Arabic.


----------



## cosmo2389 (Jul 3, 2008)

Banned for using adjectives to describe the numerals that were used.

EDIT: Banned for being wrong! The numerals you used are in fact Arabic!


----------



## Pizzaroo (Jul 3, 2008)

banned because i have no reason to ban you.


----------



## Minox (Jul 3, 2008)

Banned because was reffering to IX while he may have reffered to 65.


----------



## seracrux (Jul 3, 2008)

banned for using Roman numerals

PS hehe I referred to sixty five sorry for the confusiuon, didn't notice your handle


----------



## Pizzaroo (Jul 3, 2008)

banned for being slow.


----------



## seracrux (Jul 3, 2008)

banned for keeping a Bidoof


----------



## Minox (Jul 3, 2008)

Banned because Bidoof is awsome...






Spoiler



...not


----------



## Narin (Jul 3, 2008)

Banned for using a spoiler tag


----------



## Minox (Jul 3, 2008)

Banned because I can't really ban.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jul 3, 2008)

Banned for being unable to perform your Temperly duty in this thread.


----------



## Holaitsme (Jul 3, 2008)

banned for posting at 7:*51* minox /gizmo have five letters in the beginning and then you have *1* more letter after the _


----------



## SkankyYankee (Jul 3, 2008)

Banned for being a hollow


----------



## Pizzaroo (Jul 3, 2008)

banned for having a username that, splitten into 2 parts, rhymes.


----------



## Holaitsme (Jul 3, 2008)

banned for killing kitties


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jul 3, 2008)

Banned for turning 16!!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 3, 2008)

Banned for turning innocent lizards into :


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jul 3, 2008)

Banned for using pictures to ban people. Let your wit and words be enough.


----------



## Berthenk (Jul 3, 2008)

Banned for using the word "banned" in your post!


----------



## jan777 (Jul 3, 2008)

banned for using the word "banned"2 times in your post


----------



## Berthenk (Jul 3, 2008)

Banned for saying to me that i used the word "banned' 2 times in my post!


----------



## xalphax (Jul 3, 2008)

BANNED そうですね!


----------



## skawo96 (Jul 3, 2008)

Banned because my NES is not reading anything.


----------



## Berthenk (Jul 3, 2008)

Banned or having a hamster in your mouth!


----------



## xalphax (Jul 3, 2008)

banned for blaming everything on me!


----------



## Berthenk (Jul 3, 2008)

Banned because your name is xalphax, and because your name begins with an "x"!


----------



## skawo96 (Jul 3, 2008)

banned because not having a Virtual Boy. ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## Berthenk (Jul 3, 2008)

Banned for having a smiley in your post


----------



## skawo96 (Jul 3, 2008)

Banned because not posting anything new.


----------



## Berthenk (Jul 3, 2008)

Banned for posting something that is not interesting.


----------



## skawo96 (Jul 3, 2008)

berthenk said:
			
		

> Banned for posting something that is not interesting.


----------



## bahamuta (Jul 3, 2008)

banned because you have mario under your name


----------



## skawo96 (Jul 3, 2008)

Banned because not having avatar.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jul 3, 2008)

Banned for caring about something as fickle as an avatar.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 3, 2008)

Banned for not realizing that visual aids in comedy can be just as effective as words!


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 3, 2008)

Double ban for having two walking avatars.


----------



## distorted.freque (Jul 3, 2008)

Banned for being a complete wacko. :3


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 3, 2008)

Banned for making fun of someone with Tourettes Syndrome.


----------



## Szyslak (Jul 3, 2008)

Banned because nobody wants to "*oin* the Guess The Movie By The Screenshot game"


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 3, 2008)

Damnit, banned for pointing out my illiteracy!


----------



## xalphax (Jul 3, 2008)

banned for equilibrium.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jul 3, 2008)

Banned for blitzkrieg...


----------



## Nottulys (Jul 4, 2008)

Banned for being as radioactive as that Spongebob Thermometer thats outside of your house.


----------



## Holaitsme (Jul 4, 2008)

banned for having a repetitive avatar


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jul 4, 2008)

Banned for having an _*over sized*_ avatar.


----------



## Holaitsme (Jul 4, 2008)

banned for bumping this game 
i was waiting for someone to ban me


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jul 4, 2008)

Banned for not making any sense.


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 4, 2008)

Banned for not understanding.


----------



## kevenka (Jul 4, 2008)

Banned for understanding


----------



## Berthenk (Jul 4, 2008)

Banned for having pictures in your avatar.


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 4, 2008)

Banned for newcomerness.


----------



## Berthenk (Jul 4, 2008)

Banned for NOT being an newcomer


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 4, 2008)

Banned for not knowing that >_> > Newcomer.


----------



## Minox (Jul 4, 2008)

Banned for having a PSP


----------



## JPdensetsu (Jul 4, 2008)

Banned for be a 2nd  Costello (Look at the space 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jul 4, 2008)

Banned for very pretty sig....


----------



## Berthenk (Jul 4, 2008)

Banned for having your username in your sig! Damn, then i've got to get banned too...


----------



## Minox (Jul 4, 2008)

Banned 'cause your sig is blurry.


----------



## laminaatplaat (Jul 4, 2008)

berthenk said:
			
		

> Banned for having your username in your sig! Damn, then i've got to get banned too...



Banned because your nick is a split personality


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jul 4, 2008)

Banned because your sig is a split username!!


----------



## Berthenk (Jul 4, 2008)

banned because i just did a hole in one in a game!


----------



## Minox (Jul 4, 2008)

Banned because your avatar is just some colors in boring formations.


----------



## Berthenk (Jul 4, 2008)

Banned for saying to me that i have an boring avatar with just some colors in boring formations!


----------



## Minox (Jul 4, 2008)

Banned because I told you the truth, you should get a nicer avatar IMHO.


----------



## Berthenk (Jul 4, 2008)

Banned because your name is Minox_IX. (I'll try to update it!)


----------



## Minox (Jul 4, 2008)

Banned because you'll edit your post.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jul 4, 2008)

Banned for not coming from anywhere!


----------



## Minox (Jul 4, 2008)

I prefer probably being from somewhere rather than being from anywhere and therefore you're banned. 

And btw anywhere includes ScuberSteve's closet...


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jul 4, 2008)

Than, banned for not coming out of the closet!


----------



## Abraxas (Jul 4, 2008)

Banned for being in the group members, having 1,035 posts, joining on December 22th 2007, being from Croatia, and finally being member number 110,413.







 Fixed


----------



## Minox (Jul 4, 2008)

Banned because I did, but there was nothing there so I went back in again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit: Selfban for being slow.


----------



## Abraxas (Jul 4, 2008)

Banned.

for no reason just BECAUSE I SAID SO'Z


----------



## Minox (Jul 4, 2008)

Banned because you've only posted 3 posts outside the testing area.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jul 4, 2008)

Banned for having a ice-sabre.....(is there such thing?)

EDIT:curse you Minox_IX.....but can't ban you, as it's my fault being  slow!


----------



## Abraxas (Jul 4, 2008)

3rd times da charm!
(two ice saberz) and 3 uber back swords
b
a
n
n
e
d

b
e
c
a
u
s
e
.
.
.


I
c
e

c
r
e
a
m


----------



## Minox (Jul 4, 2008)

Banned for making me read vertically.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jul 4, 2008)

..sdrowkcab daer ot avah ll'ouy won esuaceb dennaB

EDIT: *singing silently*the backwords man, the backwords man, the backwords man, the backwords man, I can do it all , just as you can, I can do it al, just as you can!!


----------



## Abraxas (Jul 4, 2008)

.B................
....A ............
......N...........
.........N........
............E ....
..............D...


i has uber h4x0rz


----------



## Minox (Jul 4, 2008)

Banned because 1337 is just bullshit. The true elite speak a real language.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jul 4, 2008)

Banned because Freddy got fingered!


----------



## skawo96 (Jul 4, 2008)

Banned because I have 100 Wii Points.


----------



## Minox (Jul 4, 2008)

Banned because that won't get you anywhere.


----------



## bahamuta (Jul 4, 2008)

Banned because living in Croatia... like me. JEBOTE


----------



## Minox (Jul 4, 2008)

Banned for being really slow.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jul 4, 2008)

Fuck!! bahamuta, you're really from Croatia?! Jebote!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Banned because Minox_IX become so nice! I can't ban him!


----------



## Minox (Jul 4, 2008)

Banned because ever since I got the right to ban you I've felt less urges to ban you.


----------



## skawo96 (Jul 4, 2008)

Banned for banning someone that don't banned you.


----------



## Minox (Jul 4, 2008)

Banned 'cause I have the right to do so.


----------



## Abraxas (Jul 4, 2008)

Make Ban not War.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jul 4, 2008)

Make Love not Ban..


----------



## xalphax (Jul 5, 2008)

banned (customary law allows me to do so)


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 5, 2008)

Banned for insufficient reasoning.


----------



## vhunter (Jul 5, 2008)

Band for taking off Caps Lock  while posting.


----------



## Minox (Jul 5, 2008)

Banned because caps isn't needed.


----------



## distorted.freque (Jul 5, 2008)

Banned because caps are needed. Especially during the summer.


----------



## Abraxas (Jul 5, 2008)

Banned for not having frost sabers!


----------



## Holaitsme (Jul 5, 2008)

banned for joining with 6 post


----------



## Prophet (Jul 5, 2008)

Banned for forgetting he once had "6 post"


----------



## Holaitsme (Jul 5, 2008)

banned for forgetting you once had 158 posts


----------



## skawo96 (Jul 5, 2008)

banned for banning in testing area.


----------



## Holaitsme (Jul 5, 2008)

banned for really posting it


----------



## skawo96 (Jul 5, 2008)

Banned because not being at end of the universe.


----------



## Holaitsme (Jul 5, 2008)

banned


----------



## jan777 (Jul 5, 2008)

banned for not stating a reason for banning someone who banned you

ban me for double banning but banned for not being able to choose your final signature


----------



## skawo96 (Jul 5, 2008)

banned for posting here


----------



## jan777 (Jul 5, 2008)

banned for posting here also


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jul 5, 2008)

Banning your mama..


----------



## Holaitsme (Jul 5, 2008)

banned for being a secret hidden by the government


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jul 5, 2008)

Banned for being right and revealing the secret....don't do that!!


----------



## Minox (Jul 5, 2008)

Banned because the government is a lie, just like the cake...


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jul 5, 2008)

Banned for not having gotten over the false cake already...


----------



## Nottulys (Jul 5, 2008)

banned for trying to make me trade you a gba flashcard


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jul 5, 2008)

Banned for being so rude.....You have to give your GBA flashcart to her, not trade..


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jul 5, 2008)

Banned because I haven't seen you in a while.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jul 5, 2008)

Banned because you were looking in wrong places....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm going to write a response to tattoo/pierce topic..


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jul 5, 2008)

Banned because you know I'm short sighted and if you weren't around illuminating the world with your radioactive glow, then how did you expect me to see, anyway???


----------



## distorted.freque (Jul 5, 2008)

Banned for using three question marks. One will suffice. :3


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jul 5, 2008)

Banned for questioning the creative license of the QWEEN!


----------



## xcalibur (Jul 5, 2008)

Banned for misspelling queen, yet calling yourself a writer


----------



## Pizzaroo (Jul 5, 2008)

banned because you did not use the finger rape technique.


----------



## Nottulys (Jul 5, 2008)

banned for being apart of the bidoof alliance....ha


----------



## Upperleft (Jul 5, 2008)

Banned for having a kick-ass avatar


----------



## Sephi (Jul 5, 2008)

^ Banned for being in my room


----------



## Minox (Jul 5, 2008)

Banned for having a room.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jul 6, 2008)

Banning you all above for disrespecting the QWEEN!!
@Xcalibur, no she didn't misspelled queen, sh is QWEEN of GBAtemp ban topic!!!!


----------



## bobrules (Jul 6, 2008)

banned for post #2307 reserved for pros only.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jul 6, 2008)

Banned because I posted at the right number than....I'm a big pro!


----------



## Abraxas (Jul 6, 2008)

holaitsme said:
			
		

> banned for joining with 6 post


banned cause i have 12 post now!
double didgets FTW


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jul 6, 2008)

Banned for being satisfied with two didgets when you should be wanting more!!
Wait until you get four didgets.......what a feeling!


----------



## Abraxas (Jul 6, 2008)

banned for saying i was fine with double didgets when i do what MORE MORE MOOOOOO


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jul 6, 2008)

Banning Minox_IX for stalking, and waiting to find a weak spot and good time to attack!!


----------



## Ferrariman (Jul 6, 2008)

Banned for not being awesome enough


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jul 6, 2008)

Banned for not knowing that I'm too awesome for some people..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(you really think I'm not awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Minox (Jul 6, 2008)

Selfban for being slow


----------



## bobrules (Jul 6, 2008)

banned for exceeding 906 post


----------



## vhunter (Jul 6, 2008)

Banned for not removong the christmas hat off your avatar.


----------



## Minox (Jul 6, 2008)

Banned for not seeing the awesomeness of Bobrules' decision to not remove it.


----------



## Abraxas (Jul 6, 2008)

Banned cause the frost sabers pwned you.


----------



## Minox (Jul 6, 2008)

Banned because you can't see the real truth.


----------



## Abraxas (Jul 6, 2008)

Banned for seeing the real truth!

(Testing sig 1 2 3)


----------



## Prophet (Jul 6, 2008)

Banned for listing every item in his house and calling it a sig.


----------



## Abraxas (Jul 6, 2008)

banned for saying listed every item in his house and calling it a sig.

(i didnt mention the couch T-T)


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jul 6, 2008)

Banned for neglecting to mention his couch.


----------



## Abraxas (Jul 6, 2008)

Banned for mentioning that he for got to mention my couch in my sig



THE COUCH IS A LIE


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jul 6, 2008)

Banned for using that tired parody in my presence.


----------



## Abraxas (Jul 6, 2008)

then the couch should be banned then it should take a nap.


as for you, i will not banish youeth

be on your wayeth


----------



## distorted.freque (Jul 6, 2008)

Banned for banning a non-living object.

Nice set of swords, by the way.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jul 6, 2008)

Banned so I could be the last one who posted here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





..


----------



## littlestevie (Jul 6, 2008)

banned for not being the last person


----------



## Wiz_Dom (Jul 6, 2008)

banned for banning someone just to be last to post


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jul 6, 2008)

Banned for de-lastpersonizing me!!


----------



## littlestevie (Jul 6, 2008)

banned because i got no reason


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jul 6, 2008)

Banned for playing this game for so long,  and haven't learned that you don't have reason.....reason has you!!


----------



## littlestevie (Jul 6, 2008)

banned because in soviet russia M3real owns you


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jul 6, 2008)

Banned because, thanks God I have nothing to do with Mother Russia!!

EDIT: I'm 2337!!!!!


----------



## Defiance (Jul 6, 2008)

Banned for editing your post.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jul 7, 2008)

Banned for having an eye for your avatar--just like Minox_IX


----------



## xcalibur (Jul 7, 2008)

banned for being there while I'm in a bad mood >:[


----------



## Soopy (Jul 7, 2008)

Banned for not having an avatar....crap


----------



## WildWon (Jul 7, 2008)

Banned for forgetting the "n" in your handle!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jul 7, 2008)

Banned you copycat!!!! (...and fairly good copycat you are!!!! GREAT AMAZING MOHAWK!!!!)


----------



## bunnybreaker (Jul 7, 2008)

You are banned for carrying radioactive waste without the appropriate license!!


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 7, 2008)

Banned for disgusting avatar.


----------



## Heatguyred (Jul 7, 2008)

Banned for having a psp


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 7, 2008)

Banned for not knowing that I got banned several times for that reason already.


----------



## bunnybreaker (Jul 7, 2008)

You are banned for not enjoying the Sakura dance!!


----------



## bobrules (Jul 7, 2008)

banned for exceeding 158 posts.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jul 7, 2008)

Banned for exceeding 158 posts a loooooog time ago!!


----------



## AXYPB (Jul 7, 2008)

Banned for claiming to be the only one of his kind.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jul 7, 2008)

Banned because you should know better.....I AM the only radioactive temper....and this matter was discussed many times....I've proven it every time!!


----------



## Heatguyred (Jul 8, 2008)

banned for being member # 110,413


----------



## Minox (Jul 8, 2008)

Banned for being from Mexico


----------



## Cablephish (Jul 8, 2008)

Banned for banning someone who might be from Mexico.


----------



## Minox (Jul 8, 2008)

Banned because I'm staring at everyone.


----------



## Hadrian (Jul 8, 2008)

Banned because you saw my sack.


----------



## Cablephish (Jul 8, 2008)

Banned for having a bad picture of a baby's head on what seems to be a badly made Michelin mascot costume.


----------



## Narin (Jul 8, 2008)

Banned for not realizing that picture is from Ghostbusters.


----------



## Sephi (Jul 8, 2008)

Banned for just now realizing he failed at BBCode, and only noticed because I told him


----------



## bobrules (Jul 8, 2008)

banned for upside down avatar


----------



## Narin (Jul 8, 2008)

Banned for not realizing that Seph's avatar is random


----------



## bobrules (Jul 8, 2008)

banned for banning me


----------



## Cablephish (Jul 8, 2008)

Banned for banning someone for banning you, like it hasn't been done yet.


----------



## laminaatplaat (Jul 9, 2008)

*Godot* said:
			
		

> Banned for banning someone for banning you, like it hasn't been done yet.



telling people what they can and cannot do while beeing new here!


----------



## Minox (Jul 9, 2008)

Banned for having a rather different avatar and sig.


----------



## Cablephish (Jul 9, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> *Godot* said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Banned for telling me that as if I haven't heard it before, and for spelling "being" wrong.


----------



## bobrules (Jul 9, 2008)

Banned for posting too fast


----------



## Minox (Jul 9, 2008)

Banned for being slow


----------



## Minox (Jul 9, 2008)

Selfban for doubleposting


----------



## bunnybreaker (Jul 9, 2008)

You are banned for banning yourself!


----------



## Minox (Jul 9, 2008)

Banned because you couldn't have banned me as I was already banned.


----------



## bunnybreaker (Jul 9, 2008)

iLL3GAL B7 PARADOX ERR. DETECT3D!!

init 1337_r35p0n53:

j00 r B7 4 teh parad0x!!


----------



## Minox (Jul 9, 2008)

Banned for fail.


----------



## bunnybreaker (Jul 9, 2008)

Banned for obvious.







(we must get lives at some point)


----------



## Minox (Jul 9, 2008)

Banned because I have a life, it's just that you haven't noticed.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jul 9, 2008)

Banned for living a life that escapes notice.


----------



## xalphax (Jul 9, 2008)

banned for being in my shadow.


----------



## Minox (Jul 9, 2008)

Banned because you have no shadow, I stole it


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jul 10, 2008)

Banned for acting like Petar Pan (the shadow escaped 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







)


----------



## Narin (Jul 10, 2008)

Banned for not taking me up on my offer to use your radioactivity as a night light.


----------



## Minox (Jul 10, 2008)

Banned because night lights are evil.


----------



## Endogene (Jul 10, 2008)

banned for trying to auto-proclaim a natural resource

edit: to slow once again, let's all pretend this post doesn't excist


----------



## Minox (Jul 10, 2008)

Banned because I simply can't ignore your post.


----------



## xalphax (Jul 10, 2008)

banned because i had a bad day and need to cheer up.


----------



## jan777 (Jul 10, 2008)

banned for having a bad day


----------



## xalphax (Jul 10, 2008)

banned for not cheering me up.


----------



## bunnybreaker (Jul 10, 2008)

You are banned for not being cheered up by being banned!!

(maybe increasing your ban count will help 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## xalphax (Jul 10, 2008)

banned for helping me


----------



## bunnybreaker (Jul 10, 2008)

Banned for being cheered up!!

(I feel like the government when I play this)


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jul 11, 2008)

Banned for being a cheered government!!


----------



## bunnybreaker (Jul 11, 2008)

You are banned for messing with the government!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jul 11, 2008)

Banned for forgetting that I'm a punk.....my main mission is to mess with the government....


----------



## Minox (Jul 11, 2008)

Banned because I'll help Toni Plutonij fucking with "the government".


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jul 11, 2008)

Well now you're talking......I really can't ban you after post like that!!

bunnybreaker, doubleban........for the sake  of it!!


----------



## Minox (Jul 11, 2008)

Banned because I'll soon have 1k posts


----------



## Calafas (Jul 11, 2008)

Banned because you should be posting somewhere else to get the posts needed to get 1000.


----------



## Minox (Jul 11, 2008)

Banned because I'm not rushing to get 1k posts.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jul 11, 2008)

Banned because I'm familiar with you.


----------



## bunnybreaker (Jul 11, 2008)

Banned for using such a dangerous animal as an avatar.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jul 11, 2008)

Banned for having the nerve to talk about avatar when yours is what it is.


----------



## bunnybreaker (Jul 11, 2008)

Bizzanned fo hatin' on Sakura!!

(seriously, is Sakura really unpopular round here? Also, Gremlins are dangerous, even if they are cute)


----------



## Minox (Jul 11, 2008)

Banned because Killer Instinct>Street Fighter.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jul 12, 2008)

Banned for thinking that of all the fighting games in existence, Killer Instinct trumps Street fighter. Everyone knows Marvel vs. Capcom is where its at!


----------



## Minox (Jul 12, 2008)

Banned for not knowing that Killer Instinct is the best fighting game ever.


----------



## Pizzaroo (Jul 12, 2008)

banned for not missing me when i took a break from this thread


----------



## Minox (Jul 12, 2008)

Since I don't really remember you I'll ban you instead.


----------



## bunnybreaker (Jul 12, 2008)

Banned again for that Killer Instinct thing


----------



## Sephi (Jul 12, 2008)

Banned for having under 200 posts


----------



## Minox (Jul 12, 2008)

Banned because I have no real reason to ban you.


----------



## Minox (Jul 12, 2008)

Selfban because no one has posted in 6 hours.


----------



## Nottulys (Jul 12, 2008)

banned for banning yourself without a self-banning license to ban


----------



## Minox (Jul 12, 2008)

Banned bacause you didn't sell me one when I needed it.


----------



## Endogene (Jul 12, 2008)

banned for not asking someone else for it


----------



## Minox (Jul 12, 2008)

Banned because you're not authorized to sell these licenses. I can't really sell one to myself can I?


----------



## Endogene (Jul 12, 2008)

banned for thinking that i got mine through official ways


----------



## Minox (Jul 12, 2008)

Banned because those licenses are just as bad clones as the R4 clones.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jul 12, 2008)

Banned for speaking English.


----------



## Sephi (Jul 12, 2008)

banned for no apparent reason.


----------



## bunnybreaker (Jul 12, 2008)

Banned for banning without reason.


----------



## bobrules (Jul 12, 2008)

banned for a reason


----------



## Monster On Strin (Jul 12, 2008)

banned for using the reason of a reason


----------



## Minox (Jul 12, 2008)

Banned for having a too long username.


----------



## RoboClover (Jul 13, 2008)

banned for having an uncomfortable avatar..0.o


----------



## Minox (Jul 13, 2008)

Banned for thinking that it's uncomfortable


----------



## Nottulys (Jul 13, 2008)

banned for staring


----------



## Minox (Jul 13, 2008)

Banned because you're using the same reason for banning as 3 other people and that reason for banning is getting really boring.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jul 13, 2008)

Stared for banning!!


----------



## AXYPB (Jul 13, 2008)

Eaten to avoid confusion.


----------



## deathfisaro (Jul 13, 2008)

Banned because Most Replies topic is catching up.


----------



## Monster On Strin (Jul 13, 2008)

banned cause most replies should have the MOST REPLIES


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jul 13, 2008)

Banned for being wrong.....This topic have had, and must keep.....THE MOST REPLIES....


----------



## Minox (Jul 13, 2008)

Banned because I agree and a selfban for agreeing with you.


----------



## bunnybreaker (Jul 13, 2008)

Banned for wanting more replies!

(I do realise the irony of this)


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jul 13, 2008)

Banned for realizing the irony around replies!!


----------



## bunnybreaker (Jul 13, 2008)

Banned for mentioning "Sakura" in your signature!!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jul 13, 2008)

Banned for promoting deviantart...


----------



## jan777 (Jul 13, 2008)

im banned for being slow


----------



## Minox (Jul 13, 2008)

Doubleban for being slow.


----------



## bunnybreaker (Jul 13, 2008)

You are banned for banning a slow person.


----------



## Minox (Jul 13, 2008)

Banned for not banning a slow person


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jul 13, 2008)

Banned for having every right to ban a person above you!


----------



## JPdensetsu (Jul 13, 2008)

Banned for Joining GBAtemp at December ^^


----------



## Minox (Jul 13, 2008)

Banned because I'm one post from 1k


----------



## xalphax (Jul 13, 2008)

banned for not donating.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jul 13, 2008)

Banned because I didn't know that he had to donate!!


----------



## Minox (Jul 13, 2008)

Banned because a pirate is free.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jul 13, 2008)

Banned because I'm a punk.....I'm free also!


----------



## bunnybreaker (Jul 13, 2008)

Banned for banning yourself.


----------



## Minox (Jul 13, 2008)

Banned since he didn't ban himself.


----------



## xalphax (Jul 13, 2008)

banned because my custom made SCART->LCD adapter doesn't work.


----------



## bunnybreaker (Jul 13, 2008)

Banned because that has nothing to do with the above poster.


----------



## Minox (Jul 13, 2008)

Banned because in this thread you can ban *anyone* for *anything*.


----------



## memorris (Jul 13, 2008)

Banned because you can ban anyone for anything


----------



## Minox (Jul 13, 2008)

Banned because I just said that.


----------



## memorris (Jul 13, 2008)

Banned because in this thread you can ban anyone for saying anything.


----------



## Minox (Jul 13, 2008)

Banned because you just made that up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...





...not


----------



## bobrules (Jul 13, 2008)

banned ruining the internet by going online.


----------



## bunnybreaker (Jul 13, 2008)

Banned for the hottest gaming gear in your sig!!

(I'm sure the first post said the ban'age had to be related to the above poster in some way, not that I care, it just invalidates one of my bannings 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jul 14, 2008)

Banned for breaking bunnies.


----------



## Curley5959 (Jul 14, 2008)

banned for being as cute as a button.. And not having a good sig..


----------



## bunnybreaker (Jul 14, 2008)

Banned for strange transparency in your avatar!!

(seriously, you can see through it's eye and mouth, that's just wrong)


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jul 14, 2008)

Banned for dancing all the time, and not feeling tired!


----------



## bunnybreaker (Jul 14, 2008)

Banned for not knowing that's how I am in real life too.


----------



## bobrules (Jul 14, 2008)

banned for having bunny in your name.


----------



## bunnybreaker (Jul 14, 2008)

Banned because Bob does not rule.


----------



## bobrules (Jul 14, 2008)

banned for false statement


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jul 14, 2008)

Banned because I like you better that way.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jul 14, 2008)

*stumbles and spills water all over Gizmo_Gal*


Ewww....banned for involuntary mitosis.


----------



## bunnybreaker (Jul 15, 2008)

Banned for having what appears to be a wolf with hayfever as your avatar.


----------



## AXYPB (Jul 15, 2008)

Banned for releasing an unfinished patch in signature.


----------



## bunnybreaker (Jul 15, 2008)

Banned for not having any patches in your signature.


----------



## Minox (Jul 15, 2008)

Banned because my sig is better than all other sigs.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jul 15, 2008)

Banned because your sig is too big!!!


----------



## Minox (Jul 15, 2008)

banned because your last smilie failed


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jul 15, 2008)

Banned because it's not my fault that radioactivity makes smilies run away!!


----------



## AXYPB (Jul 15, 2008)

Banned for having only one medal and for apparently not getting the reference I made when I last pointed out the number of medals.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned because no body likes a grave digger of thought strands.


----------



## AXYPB (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned for being cute as a button -- which is to say, not much since most buttons are things that most people don't give a second glance.


----------



## Minox (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned for disrespecting buttons.


----------



## bunnybreaker (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned for being from somewhere.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned simply cos I ain't had a go in this thread for aaaaages.


----------



## Nottulys (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned for not banning someone for aaaaaaages.


----------



## WildWon (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned for not posting in this thread for aaaaages.

Banned for beating me to the punch. Dick.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned for making me spit my tea out in laughter.


----------



## WildWon (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned for making me spit milk out my nose.  And i haven't had any milk to drink in weeks.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned for illegally storing milk.


----------



## Nottulys (Jul 16, 2008)

banned for helping him store that milk


----------



## bunnybreaker (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned for having a name pronouncable so many ways.


----------



## AXYPB (Jul 17, 2008)

Banned for using the font Fixedsys in signature.


----------



## Holaitsme (Jul 17, 2008)

banned for having westboro logo as your avatar jk
but you my friend are banned!


----------



## AXYPB (Jul 17, 2008)

Banned for passing off my personal emblem as a company logo.


----------



## bunnybreaker (Jul 18, 2008)

Banned for not passing off your personal emblem as a company logo.


----------



## Holaitsme (Jul 18, 2008)

banned for not knowing westboro isnt a company but one of the most hated people ever


----------



## AXYPB (Jul 18, 2008)

Oh, you mean _that_ Westboro.

Banned for giving me the impression that Westboro was a tobacco company.


----------



## Holaitsme (Jul 18, 2008)

banned for knowing of a tobacco company with that name


----------



## bunnybreaker (Jul 18, 2008)

Banned for giving people heart attacks with your sig. (UberLOLz though, what was it?)


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jul 19, 2008)

Banned for being so nice and taking over this topic while I was busy..


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jul 19, 2008)

derp


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jul 19, 2008)

Banned for


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jul 19, 2008)

Banned because radiation has deformed your emoticon.


----------



## Holaitsme (Jul 19, 2008)

banned for being a wolf


----------



## distorted.freque (Jul 19, 2008)

Banned for not knowing the difference between a wolf and a fox. >_>


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jul 19, 2008)

Banned because I haven't seen my Radioactive Forces troops in a long time now!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 20, 2008)

Banned just so I can be counted!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jul 20, 2008)

Banned because you thought theres a possibility that you could be counted out!! I think of you from the very start and foundation of Radioactive Forces..You showed loyalty even before everything..


----------



## Minox (Jul 20, 2008)

Banned because I helped creating the Radioactive Forces by creating a resistance force to prevent you from taking over the world, but I got bored so I quit.


----------



## GameSoul (Jul 20, 2008)

Banning for quitting when he could strike again.


----------



## Minox (Jul 20, 2008)

Banned because I got the exclusive right to ban Toni Plutonij in exchange after quitting.


----------



## Holaitsme (Jul 20, 2008)

banned for showing acts of jealousy


----------



## bunnybreaker (Jul 21, 2008)

Banned because "it's you".


----------



## Holaitsme (Jul 21, 2008)

banned for making the ips patch for metal slug 7


----------



## Minox (Jul 21, 2008)

Banned because you didn't get the joke above your post.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jul 21, 2008)

Banned for banning my favorite rival Minox_IX..

EDIT:..and rival strikes again


----------



## GameSoul (Jul 21, 2008)

Banned for accusing someone of banning themself.


----------



## Minox (Jul 21, 2008)

Banned because I've done that quite a few times already.


----------



## GameSoul (Jul 21, 2008)

Banned for using your powers against yourself.


----------



## Minox (Jul 21, 2008)

Banned because I was bored.


----------



## Nottulys (Jul 21, 2008)

Banned for making me bored.


----------



## Minox (Jul 21, 2008)

Banned because you're boring.


----------



## bobrules (Jul 21, 2008)

banned for having 8 characters in your nick


----------



## WildWon (Jul 21, 2008)

Banned because, obviously, bob doesn't rule. :-\


----------



## Minox (Jul 21, 2008)

Banned for being back in this thread


----------



## GameSoul (Jul 21, 2008)

Banned for making so many bans.


----------



## Minox (Jul 21, 2008)

Banned because I'm a veteran banner.


Spoiler



Not a banner as in advertises


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jul 21, 2008)

Banned for being right, and showing this ban-noob his place..(doooown below!!)


----------



## Narin (Jul 21, 2008)

Banned for not bowing down to your future moogle overlords


----------



## GameSoul (Jul 21, 2008)

Banned for supplying GBATemp with cheats.


----------



## Holaitsme (Jul 21, 2008)

banned for abandoning your ds dust cover for a ez-flash 3 in 1


----------



## Minox (Jul 21, 2008)

Banned because he should've abandoned it for a EZ Flash IV Lite Deluxe instead.


----------



## AXYPB (Jul 22, 2008)

Banned because I lost at a hi-strategy Flash game.


----------



## Zonix (Jul 22, 2008)

AXYPB was banned because his/her avatar didn't make no sense.


----------



## jan777 (Jul 22, 2008)

and you are banned because your avatar is death note


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jul 22, 2008)

The wind brought you ban!


----------



## WildWon (Jul 22, 2008)

Banned because i haven't banned you in a while. *puts up Anti-radiation Flame Bomb Blast Shield of Doom (with +3 to radiation check, and a +5 to ogres)*

(Holy fuck, i'm a geek. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jul 22, 2008)

Banned for being cute!!


----------



## Holaitsme (Jul 22, 2008)

banned for calling a guy cute


----------



## Pizzaroo (Jul 22, 2008)

banned for linking to gaminglagoon/prizerebel in your sig, like 50% of GBAtemp.


----------



## Holaitsme (Jul 22, 2008)

banned becuase...having a pointless pokeplush thing


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jul 22, 2008)

Banned because you're just jealous of WildWon!


----------



## Holaitsme (Jul 23, 2008)

banned for surviving the truck explosion of radioactive fumes


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Jul 23, 2008)

Banned for having a Ryuk toy as your avatar.


----------



## Holaitsme (Jul 23, 2008)

banned becuase i want a review for horse adventure


----------



## bunnybreaker (Jul 23, 2008)

Banned for mentioning horse games.


----------



## WildWon (Jul 23, 2008)

Banned, cause you just did too! HAH!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 23, 2008)

Banned for being a real WildWon.


----------



## Holaitsme (Jul 23, 2008)

banned for being able to read this


----------



## WildWon (Jul 23, 2008)

Banned for lying.

EDIT: banned you before you edited it! HAH! I COULD READ IT AT THAT POINT!!! BANNED BANNED BANNED!!!


----------



## Holaitsme (Jul 23, 2008)

banned for noticing my mistake and banning before i fixed it


----------



## GameSoul (Jul 23, 2008)

Banned, for not being a perfectionist.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jul 23, 2008)

Banned for making a big mistake!! (you should know by now..there's no  place for weak in this game!)

EDIT: This was for you 9-Voltage..explanation, can't ban someone for not being perfectionist, while using such dated flash cart..


----------



## Holaitsme (Jul 24, 2008)

banned for having a pet rat


----------



## bunnybreaker (Jul 24, 2008)

Banned for almost...


----------



## WildWon (Jul 24, 2008)

Banned for having an avi that dances far too much.


----------



## bunnybreaker (Jul 24, 2008)

Banned for believing in heathen concepts such as "too much dancing".


----------



## bunnybreaker (Jul 24, 2008)

Self ban for great justice (need to stay ahead of 'Most Replies Ever').


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jul 24, 2008)

Banned for thinking that those awkward moves could be called dancing!!


----------



## Holaitsme (Jul 24, 2008)

banned for being popular on google searches


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jul 24, 2008)

..WTF?!?!
Banned for googling my name!!
Banned for discovering  something  I didn't know nothing about!!

Banned for making me confused!!

Triple ban!!

........Man, those Radioactive Forces spread around so quickly!!


----------



## AXYPB (Jul 25, 2008)

Banned because I just beat _Darius Gaiden_.


----------



## SkankyYankee (Jul 25, 2008)

Banned for beating Darius Gaiden before me.


----------



## distorted.freque (Jul 25, 2008)

Banned for not telling me what Darius Gaiden is all about.


----------



## Holaitsme (Jul 25, 2008)

banned for being 10 post away from triple 6


----------



## bunnybreaker (Jul 25, 2008)

Banned for being 3 posts away from 200.


----------



## DarkRey (Jul 25, 2008)

banned for posting too much


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 25, 2008)

Banned for stealing candy from babies.


----------



## WildWon (Jul 25, 2008)

Banned for stealing babies from Candy. She's such a nice woman. Give her the babies back!!!


----------



## distorted.freque (Jul 25, 2008)

Banned for...who's Candy?

Banned for suggesting that Trolley steals babies! What's he going to do with them anyway?


----------



## DarkRey (Jul 25, 2008)

banned for re-suggesting that trolley steals baby


----------



## WildWon (Jul 25, 2008)

Banned for mentioning it a THIRD time! Geeze. Noobs.


----------



## bunnybreaker (Jul 25, 2008)

Banned for great justice!!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jul 25, 2008)

Banned because WildWon say so!! And  you should listen to WildWon!! He knows stuff!!!!!


----------



## bunnybreaker (Jul 25, 2008)

Banned because I am following WildWon's example (and banning you)


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jul 25, 2008)

Banned because you don't know that WildWon and I have deeper connections than simply banning each  other!!


----------



## Naouak (Jul 25, 2008)

Banned for posting here !

OH SHI---


----------



## Minox (Jul 25, 2008)

Banned because you haven't banned enough people to not be banned and even if you would I'm sure I'd find another reason to ban you for.


----------



## bunnybreaker (Jul 25, 2008)

Banned for such a manly long sentence.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 25, 2008)

Banned for such a short girly statement, you big girls blouse.


----------



## Minox (Jul 25, 2008)

Banned for not being "Dave-ish" enough.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 26, 2008)

Banned for not being Dave-ish, at all.


----------



## AXYPB (Jul 26, 2008)

Banned because the man in your avatar does not look like a Dave to me.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 26, 2008)

Banned for not knowing the comedic genius that is Dave Allen.


----------



## Narin (Jul 26, 2008)

Banned for liking Dave Allen.


----------



## bunnybreaker (Jul 26, 2008)

Banned for not being Dave Allen.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 26, 2008)

Banned for not admitting to liking Dave Allen.


----------



## Holaitsme (Jul 27, 2008)

banned for liking a dead person


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jul 27, 2008)

Banned for being a hole that ates me.


----------



## AXYPB (Jul 27, 2008)

Banned for having a bomb and not enough of them to share with the class.


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 27, 2008)

Banned for dead.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jul 27, 2008)

Banned for undead!


----------



## Berthenk (Jul 27, 2008)

Banned for having radio-active (or how do you type that?) plants in your avatar.


----------



## DarkRey (Jul 27, 2008)

banned for having an avatar made with ms paint


----------



## bahamuta (Jul 27, 2008)

Banned for being sdšžpf gkfdgk dfpšg


----------



## Holaitsme (Jul 27, 2008)

banned for


----------



## bunnybreaker (Jul 27, 2008)

Banned FTW!


----------



## DarkRey (Jul 27, 2008)

banned for banning people without the admins' power


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 27, 2008)

Banned for revolutionary thoughts.


----------



## bunnybreaker (Jul 27, 2008)

Banned for not knowing that I DO like Dave Allen.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jul 27, 2008)

Banned because I like TrolleyDave!!


----------



## bahamuta (Jul 27, 2008)

Banned for being member no. 110,413 
JEBOTE


----------



## Minox (Jul 27, 2008)

Banned for blasphemy


----------



## Heatguyred (Jul 27, 2008)

Banned for madness!!!!!!!!


----------



## Apex (Jul 27, 2008)

Banned for potential 300 reference.


----------



## bunnybreaker (Jul 27, 2008)

Banned for Sparta!!


----------



## DarkRey (Jul 27, 2008)

banned for having more post than me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





p.s.s.s.s.s.s.s.s..s.s.s..s.s.s.s.s.
nice art works u have (deviantart)


----------



## Minox (Jul 27, 2008)

Banned for having 2^7 posts


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jul 27, 2008)

Banned for reaching me in post count! Slowly, but you are..few more weeks.....


----------



## Minox (Jul 27, 2008)

Banned because post counts doesn't interest me at all.


----------



## DarkRey (Jul 27, 2008)

banned for staring at me without my consent


----------



## Berthenk (Jul 27, 2008)

Banned, because i l!ke talk!|\|g l33t! Full version :
84nN3d, 8EC4U$E I l1KE [email protected] l3eT


----------



## Minox (Jul 27, 2008)

Banned because 1337=fail


----------



## bunnybreaker (Jul 27, 2008)

B7 cuz "fail" = ph41L!!!!1!!11!onetyone!


----------



## Minox (Jul 27, 2008)

Banned because you're just annoying atm.


----------



## bunnybreaker (Jul 27, 2008)

Banned for not liking "elite speak".


----------



## Minox (Jul 27, 2008)

Banned because just like I've said before, the real elite speaks a real language.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 27, 2008)

Banned just cos I wanted to agree with you.


----------



## DemonaCosta (Jul 28, 2008)

^ Banned cause I said so.


----------



## Narin (Jul 28, 2008)

Banned for being a newb


----------



## JPH (Jul 28, 2008)

Banned for sleeping with my wife.


----------



## BiscuitCookie (Jul 28, 2008)

banned for actually being able to bann people D:


----------



## TripDyke (Jul 28, 2008)

Banned for not being edible!


----------



## BiscuitCookie (Jul 28, 2008)

damn and I tried so hard.
banned for not trying to eat my after you dunked me in milk.(I'm edible once dunked in milk 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## Holaitsme (Jul 28, 2008)

banned for being a glutton


----------



## Nottulys (Jul 28, 2008)

banned for being bullemic


----------



## Holaitsme (Jul 28, 2008)

banned for being a rapist


----------



## AXYPB (Jul 28, 2008)

Banned for possessing a pot of gold.


----------



## DarkRey (Jul 28, 2008)

banned for not sharing it with me


----------



## bunnybreaker (Jul 28, 2008)

Banned for thinking my art is nice!


----------



## DarkRey (Jul 28, 2008)

banned for making me laugh everytime i see ur avatar


----------



## bunnybreaker (Jul 28, 2008)

Banned for having numbers with rotational symmetry in your sig.


----------



## DarkRey (Jul 28, 2008)

banned for using high tech matemathical language


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 28, 2008)

Banned because of the rumour that you profit from the trafficing of Russian midgets.


----------



## WildWon (Jul 28, 2008)

Banned because that rumor is centered around you, TrolleyDave. It's YOU that is trafficing russian midgets!!!
(but mainly because you didn't give any to me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## xJonny (Jul 28, 2008)

Banned because you live in whales Wales.


----------



## Minox (Jul 28, 2008)

Banned because Wales whales are almost as dangerous as pandas.


----------



## WildWon (Jul 28, 2008)

Banned, cause now i'm a sad panda


----------



## Sephi (Jul 28, 2008)

banned for saying the magic word, panda


----------



## Narin (Jul 28, 2008)

Banned for having a random avatar and signature


----------



## WildWon (Jul 28, 2008)

Kupo'd, kupo kupo!


----------



## Sp33der (Jul 28, 2008)

banned for making very good cheats


----------



## Minox (Jul 28, 2008)

Banned for not being fast enough


----------



## Berthenk (Jul 28, 2008)

Banned for banning someone who has banned someone that has banned someone which has banned someone... And so on...


----------



## Minox (Jul 28, 2008)

Banned because IMO you should get a new avatar


----------



## Berthenk (Jul 28, 2008)

Banned because you have some sort of red eye in your avatar.
And yes, i too think i need a new one! Just need to make one, or let someone else make it!


----------



## Minox (Jul 28, 2008)

Banned because my avatar contains my eye


----------



## Berthenk (Jul 28, 2008)

Banned for using a smiley in your post with a tongue sticking out of his mouth, while smiling and having his eyes shut.


----------



## bunnybreaker (Jul 28, 2008)

Banned for not cooking me dinner.


----------



## Minox (Jul 28, 2008)

Banned 'cause you should make your own dinner.


----------



## Tylon (Jul 28, 2008)

Banned for living in the same country as me.


----------



## Minox (Jul 28, 2008)

Banned for having a nice avatar.


----------



## Tylon (Jul 28, 2008)

Banned for... ehh, You really think so? Thanks!
Emh, I mean; banned for... for... Aww, I can't ban you now!


----------



## bunnybreaker (Jul 28, 2008)

Banned for smoking in here.


----------



## Minox (Jul 28, 2008)

Banned because you can't smoke in a topic, but you can get flamed.


----------



## Midna (Jul 28, 2008)

Banned for having 1057 posts (at time of writing)


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jul 28, 2008)

Banned because I haven't seen Gizmo_Gal for a loooong time......What's up with the QWEEN of banning?!


----------



## Holaitsme (Jul 28, 2008)

now we only have 2 girls left on gbatemp  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




anyways banned for making me realize that


----------



## bunnybreaker (Jul 28, 2008)

Banned for...

(to be continued)


----------



## Holaitsme (Jul 28, 2008)

banned (insert evil message here) ha!


----------



## Minox (Jul 28, 2008)

Banned for not completing your banning


----------



## bunnybreaker (Jul 28, 2008)

Banned because I don't know that you are staring at me


----------



## Midna (Jul 28, 2008)

Banned because your avitar cannot be distinguished as either male or female.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 29, 2008)

Banned for fantasizing about CGI characters.


----------



## AXYPB (Jul 29, 2008)

Banned because _Rhythm Tengoku Gold_ rocks and you don't.


----------



## DarkRey (Jul 29, 2008)

banned for having such a long loading time..i hate waiting 
u make hulk angry now hulk green now hulk smash u (mwahhahhh)


----------



## bunnybreaker (Jul 29, 2008)

Banned for gamma radiation.


----------



## WildWon (Jul 29, 2008)

Banned for Ramma Gay-diation. HAH.


----------



## bahamuta (Jul 29, 2008)

Banned for "Ja sam mali zeko koji jede naranče. PS. Xcalibur je debeli crnčina".


----------



## bunnybreaker (Jul 29, 2008)

Banned for being from Earth.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 29, 2008)

Banned for breaking in bunnies for unscrupulous porn directors.


----------



## DarkRey (Jul 29, 2008)

banned for forgetting that u are on of them (porn directors)


----------



## bahamuta (Jul 29, 2008)

Banned for forgetting letter e.


----------



## bunnybreaker (Jul 29, 2008)

Banned 4 5 6.


----------



## WildWon (Jul 29, 2008)

Banned, because 7 8 9. Ooo, i played off of yours and pulled out an old school joke! YAY FOR WILDWON!!!


----------



## bunnybreaker (Jul 29, 2008)

Banned for a short time, you could say this banning is a "While'd one".

BO!!


----------



## WildWon (Jul 29, 2008)

Banned for out punning me. Cause i really tried. And i can't.


----------



## distorted.freque (Jul 29, 2008)

Banned for doing extremely funny puns! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@WildWon: Banned for being outpunned! Shame. XD


----------



## WildWon (Jul 29, 2008)

Banned for not allowing that turtle in as much as he'd like to. You might say you should let in "This tortoise frequently."

Eh? Anyone? Is this mic on? 

Fine. Banned cause i'm a dick.


----------



## Berthenk (Jul 29, 2008)

Banned for being a Administrator, with 6,412 post, at the time of posting, and coming from France.


----------



## bunnybreaker (Jul 29, 2008)

Banned for image in sig that could be done with HTML/BBcode.

(@WildWon: I really did not get the tortoise pun, sorry dude)


----------



## Berthenk (Jul 29, 2008)

banned because i don't know how to do HTML/BBcode, and because my name is berthenk, and i will allways hount you, because i banned you!


----------



## bunnybreaker (Jul 29, 2008)

Banned for not having an N64.


----------



## WildWon (Jul 29, 2008)

Banned for not understanding a play on words that was a MAJOR stretch of a pun.

(look at who i banned, read whats in the quotes... its a stretch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## bunnybreaker (Jul 29, 2008)

Banned cuz hard as I try, I still don't get it.

(I should though, my Mum is queen of puns)


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jul 29, 2008)

Banned because I wanna be part of game again....(but I don't have the time anymore..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## WildWon (Jul 29, 2008)

Banned for not having time any more (for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jul 29, 2008)

Banned for thinking such bad things WildWon""
I'll always have the time for you..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



..
..
Have I missed something?!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 29, 2008)

Banned for not having enough time to smash people with your might radioactive ban-hammer.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jul 29, 2008)

I'll always have time for few of you guys!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Not banned because I haven't seen you in a long time, so it would be rude from me to ban you just like that!


----------



## Endogene (Jul 29, 2008)

banned for being POLITE!!!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jul 29, 2008)

Banned for not realizing that I have more respect to TrolleyDave, WildWon and some other banners, than simple urge to be polite!


----------



## Endogene (Jul 29, 2008)

Banned for making me reread your post because i just got home and i'm tired  and i was to tired to understand on my first lecture


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jul 29, 2008)

Banned for being silly!!


----------



## saxamo (Jul 29, 2008)

For having a simple signature  >.>


----------



## Hachibei (Jul 29, 2008)

^ Banned for being shifty, haha


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jul 29, 2008)

Banned for teethless smile..


----------



## bunnybreaker (Jul 29, 2008)

Banned for your support of this thread!

(yes, again I realise the irony of this banment)


----------



## Holaitsme (Jul 30, 2008)

banned for Living in the sunlight, loving in the moonlight,  Having a wonderful time.


----------



## Minox (Jul 30, 2008)

Banned for reminding me of that sond :S


----------



## Sephi (Jul 30, 2008)

banned for having an eye avatar


----------



## Holaitsme (Jul 30, 2008)

banned for having it be like what the 200th time someone has banned him for that


----------



## DarkRey (Jul 30, 2008)

banned for ....uhh....mhhh...sorry forgot wht i was going to write....


----------



## WildWon (Jul 30, 2008)

Banned for lack of a decent banning. Sheesh.


----------



## DarkRey (Jul 30, 2008)

banned for being the wildwon wildone


----------



## WildWon (Jul 30, 2008)

Banned for the use of a facepalm in the "You Are Banned" Game. Next time, read the rules.


----------



## DarkRey (Jul 30, 2008)

banned for making me go all the way to the first page XD


----------



## WildWon (Jul 30, 2008)

Banned for thinking i know what the hell is going on around here


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jul 30, 2008)

Banned because, soon, you won't even  know where your head is!! I'll destroy you and your little ARC group......pffff....amateurs...


----------



## Berthenk (Jul 30, 2008)

Banned because i know what that ARC group is, but don't plan to go join it.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jul 30, 2008)

Well, you can always join the Radioactive Forces......and you should know, we are the strongest force that GBAtemp ever seen..
Ask some people around..you'll see it's true..

Banned for still not deciding for a side..


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jul 30, 2008)

Banned for not writing me when I was gone for a several days. You dont care about your QWEEN!!!!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jul 30, 2008)

Banned for making me quote on myself........I did/do care about you.....and I've been missing for few days too!!!!!!


			
				Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Banned because I haven't seen Gizmo_Gal for a loooong time......What's up with the QWEEN of banning?!


----------



## Heatguyred (Jul 30, 2008)

banned for being gone several days


----------



## Berthenk (Jul 30, 2008)

Banned, for being a gbatemp member


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jul 30, 2008)

Banned because a storm is coming and I have no time to think of a better reason to ban you before I log off and shut down.


----------



## WildWon (Jul 30, 2008)

Banned for NOT taking the time to think of a good ban. For shame! *tsk tsk* And so on...


----------



## Minox (Jul 30, 2008)

Banned for creating the ARC.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jul 30, 2008)

Yeah, Minox_IX..You got it right banning WildWon for ARC!!
I ban him too!!


----------



## distorted.freque (Jul 30, 2008)

Banned for not telling me what ARC is! :3


----------



## Narin (Jul 30, 2008)

distorted.frequency said:
			
		

> Banned for not telling me what ARC is! :3


Banned for not knowing what ARC is and for being Canadian


----------



## distorted.freque (Jul 30, 2008)

Banned for not having any medals! What are you? Special? XD


----------



## WildWon (Jul 30, 2008)

Banned for joining the side of the radioactive one! (even though thats probably a safer bet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jul 30, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> The Anti-Radiation Corp.


distorted.frequency, Radioactive Forces stumbled upon resistance.......Code Red!!

From now on, all of Radioactive Forces members and allies are under direct command to ban all ARC and common people.......try to gain new members into Radioactive Forces!!

Narin....can we count on you?!


----------



## distorted.freque (Jul 30, 2008)

Banned for being part of the resistance! All resistance groups will eventually be crushed! XD

@Toni: Sir, yes, sir! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *salutes*


----------



## WildWon (Jul 30, 2008)

Banned for using this as a recruitment thread!

PS. Narin, ARC has bacon.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jul 30, 2008)

That's the spirit distorted.....you've always been one of the best and closest allies..
WildWon.....WE are banning you until you crush under the pressure!!


----------



## distorted.freque (Jul 30, 2008)

@WildWon: Banned for using bribes to recruit others! >_>

@Toni: Let's crush the opposition!


----------



## Minox (Jul 30, 2008)

Banned because I still haven't made up my mind on which side I should join.


----------



## distorted.freque (Jul 30, 2008)

Banned for indecision! All will be subverted to our ways soon. >


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jul 30, 2008)

Minox_IX, Banned for being a temper with most doubtful thoughts..

Just choose the side.....and remember Radioactive Forces exist for a very long time now!! ARC is founded this morning.....I bet they even doesn't have a base...and their leader is a pale copycat of my highness!!....not a though decision!!


----------



## Minox (Jul 30, 2008)

Banned cause punks can't be any kind of royalty at all.


----------



## distorted.freque (Jul 30, 2008)

Banned for banning our leadah! You will burn! >


----------



## Minox (Jul 30, 2008)

Banned for not having a valid reason to ban me for.


----------



## distorted.freque (Jul 30, 2008)

Banned for not making a valid excuse to escape a ban. ^^


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jul 30, 2008)

Banned because you think that my human disquise can stop me from being anything, plus, I really meant highness (not royalty, but my body size)..
After all, I'm a robot driven by radioactivity!!


----------



## WildWon (Jul 30, 2008)

@ Toni & dist.freq. : Banned for all the right reasons!

"...Just choose the side.....and remember Radioactive Forces exist for a very long time now!!..."

Hmm... i can also say that the Taliban has been around for a very long time as well.

Minox: Banned for having an eye in your avy. Because no one has ever banned you for that before. Ever


----------



## Minox (Jul 30, 2008)

Banned 'cause your not that big (as in height), I'm pretty tall too. 

Selfban for being slow.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jul 30, 2008)

WildWon said:
			
		

> @ Toni & dist.freq. : Banned for all the right reasons!
> 
> "...Just choose the side.....and remember Radioactive Forces exist for a very long time now!!..."
> 
> ...


pfffff..Talibans are cave people.....We are advanced hi-tech Force.....You should know your enemy WildWon!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Minox_IX......banned for thinking that you can oversize me with my mohawk..


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 30, 2008)

Banned just to make it an official one.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jul 30, 2008)

Skipping the ban to ask you TrrolleyDave, which side are you on?! IF a recall well, you used to be pro-Radioactive, but now...it's be a time, and I'm not sure anymore?!
Can I count on you?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 30, 2008)

Banned for assuming I could ever be anti-Radioactive Force.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jul 30, 2008)

Banned because, well, the rules say I must ban you.

All hail the Radio Active Force!!! *Waves Pro-Radio Active Banner*


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 30, 2008)

Banned for not being around for the longest time and double banned so I can ask you how has it been going?


----------



## DemonaCosta (Jul 31, 2008)

Banned for having lots of game systems in his sig.


----------



## Minox (Jul 31, 2008)

Banned for having a DS as your avatar.


----------



## ENDscape (Jul 31, 2008)

Banned for staring at me


----------



## Minox (Jul 31, 2008)

Banned because banning me for staring at you won't stop me from doing so.


----------



## AXYPB (Jul 31, 2008)

Banned because I broke a glass.


----------



## Son of Science (Jul 31, 2008)

Banned for not using my brand new PS3 modchip


----------



## DarkRey (Jul 31, 2008)

banned for over-dreaming


----------



## Holaitsme (Jul 31, 2008)

banned for shenanigans (south park reference)


----------



## DarkRey (Jul 31, 2008)

banned for not telling me what shenanigans is


----------



## Holaitsme (Jul 31, 2008)

banned for not highlighting my message


----------



## bunnybreaker (Jul 31, 2008)

Banned because I am nocturnal, rendering you previous banning of me invalid.


----------



## IOwnAndPwnU (Jul 31, 2008)

Banned because I haven't understood the concept of the game. (I hope that works. )


----------



## DarkRey (Jul 31, 2008)

banned for not reading the rules ;-(D


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jul 31, 2008)

Banned for thinking that rules mean anything in this game..


----------



## DemonaCosta (Jul 31, 2008)

holaitsme said:
			
		

> banned for shenanigans (south park reference)



Banned cause I swear to god, I'm gonna pistol whip the next guys that says shenanigans.

Oh and the guy above me is banned cause his momma said so.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jul 31, 2008)

DemonaCosta said:
			
		

> Oh and the guy above me is banned cause his momma said so.


Dude....I'm not a guy above you......I'm Toni Plutonij!! have some respect..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Banned for disrespect!!


----------



## Ferrariman (Jul 31, 2008)

Banned for life.


----------



## Minox (Jul 31, 2008)

Banned for having an awesome quote in your sig.


----------



## AXYPB (Aug 1, 2008)

Banned for impudence.


----------



## dinofan01 (Aug 1, 2008)

Banned for being from "the dead."


----------



## Holaitsme (Aug 1, 2008)

banned for having the bonemonkey memorial as a signature


----------



## AXYPB (Aug 1, 2008)

Banned for being from the West Coast.


----------



## Holaitsme (Aug 1, 2008)

banned from being from tomb coast


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 1, 2008)

banned for watching porn while writing


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 1, 2008)

Banned for watching romantic comedies/drama while writing!


----------



## ZeD (Aug 1, 2008)

Banned for testing BioCehmical Weapons whilst typing (Threat to Wa***r BUSH! lol)


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 1, 2008)

Banned for being right!


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 1, 2008)

banned for admitting that he is right


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 1, 2008)

Banned for WTF!! PS3 banner......... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





But sig is pretty cool!


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 1, 2008)

banned for saying "is PRETTY cool" 
my sig is awsome(dunno if is misspelt)

if u insist on that u knw wht will happen to u...right?....."dont make me angry, u wont like it when am angry" 
mwahhhh *chough*


----------



## bunnybreaker (Aug 1, 2008)

Banned for not hulking out.


----------



## dinofan01 (Aug 1, 2008)

Banned for advertising your art in your sig


----------



## xalphax (Aug 1, 2008)

banned for postwhoring


----------



## alex (Aug 1, 2008)

Your mom banned you!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 1, 2008)

Banned for cartoon porn liking!


----------



## Minox (Aug 1, 2008)

Banned because I felt like banning you without a real reason.


----------



## Minox (Aug 2, 2008)

Selfban.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 2, 2008)

Ban for selfing!


----------



## Minox (Aug 2, 2008)

Self for banning.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 2, 2008)

For ban selfing.


----------



## Minox (Aug 2, 2008)

Banned for making less and less sense and because I really should be taking more photographs than I've done up until now.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 2, 2008)

Banned because I should be sleeping by now, it's 3:00 AM here, and I'm here just to play a game with you! Shame on me..


----------



## Minox (Aug 2, 2008)

banned because it's 3 am here too, but I usually go to sleep after 4 am.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 2, 2008)

Banned for sharing my timezone!!


----------



## Minox (Aug 2, 2008)

Banned because I think you've banned me for that before


----------



## bunnybreaker (Aug 2, 2008)

Banned because it's after 5am here


----------



## Holaitsme (Aug 2, 2008)

banned becuase it barely 9:30 pm over here


----------



## bunnybreaker (Aug 2, 2008)

Banned because I refuse to "hola", even if it is you.


----------



## Holaitsme (Aug 2, 2008)

banned becuase breaking bunnys while dancing to it.


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 2, 2008)

banned for making me re-read the sentence because i can't understand it


----------



## Frog (Aug 2, 2008)

banned for posting 5 minutes before me!


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 2, 2008)

banned for posting 5 mins after me


----------



## Holaitsme (Aug 2, 2008)

banned for being a naruto fan.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 2, 2008)

Banned for fun!


----------



## Gore (Aug 2, 2008)

banned for lying about radioactivity!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 2, 2008)

Banned for bumping..


----------



## Gore (Aug 2, 2008)

banned for posting more than me in a shorter time


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 2, 2008)

Banned for thinking that I have anything to do with your own slowness!!

EDIT:


----------



## Gore (Aug 2, 2008)

banned for not having the bonemonkey ribbon!


----------



## xalphax (Aug 2, 2008)

banned for being from my cuntree


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 2, 2008)

Banned for living in a country near me!!

@PaperPlane: I think that BoneMonkey was a fun guy, sometimes gone too far, but nothing  serious, but thing is..We never talked or anything,  I never made any contact with him, so it would be a bit "hypocritical" from  me to use the ribbon!


----------



## Gore (Aug 2, 2008)

unbanned  for trying to dignify
people haven't ever talked to jesus but they still display fishes!
rebanned for bad dignification!
heil ribbon!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 2, 2008)

Banned for writing in a ways that could lead the people to think of BoneMonkey as a Jesus!


----------



## bunnybreaker (Aug 2, 2008)

banned from the matrix


----------



## p1ngpong (Aug 2, 2008)

Banned for Bonemonkey heresy!


----------



## Sinkhead (Aug 2, 2008)

banned for p0wning me earlier this year!


----------



## bunnybreaker (Aug 2, 2008)

Banned for over estimating the effectiveness of your pony.


----------



## p1ngpong (Aug 2, 2008)

Sinkhead said:
			
		

> banned for p0wning me earlier this year!



BANNED for surviving my p0wning and not striking back!


----------



## Frog (Aug 2, 2008)

BANNED for having a far too sexy avatar!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 2, 2008)

Banned because your avatar is sexier..


----------



## p1ngpong (Aug 2, 2008)

BANNED because I tried to have sex with your avatar, and now my monitors broken


----------



## bunnybreaker (Aug 2, 2008)

Banned for not banning me when you should have!

(like rules matter)








click me, I'm not a rickroll, I promise


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 2, 2008)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> BANNED because I tried to have sex with your avatar, and now my monitors broken


Banned because I thought that my avatar was sexually harassed!!

bunnybreaker, you're banned for unclickable click me!


----------



## -lildeemo- (Aug 2, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> p1ngpong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


banned because you need a better sig


----------



## bunnybreaker (Aug 2, 2008)

Banned because YOU need a better sig.


----------



## xalphax (Aug 2, 2008)

banned to keep my banhammer warm.


----------



## Gore (Aug 2, 2008)

banned for unauthorized use of banhammer


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 2, 2008)

Banned for using a paper bombs to come with your paper plane!


----------



## bunnybreaker (Aug 2, 2008)

Banned for joining on christmas eve eve eve.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 2, 2008)

Banned for echoing!


----------



## bunnybreaker (Aug 2, 2008)

SHINKUU BAN-DOKEN!!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 2, 2008)

BANnybreaker


----------



## Gore (Aug 2, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> BANnybreaker


you just toni plutowned him


----------



## bunnybreaker (Aug 2, 2008)

Banned for (awesome) puns.


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 2, 2008)

1.banned for banning me before
stop that dancing shit is making me angry 
or let her do something else
2.banned for not teaching her some new movements
3. banned for having over-grown legs (avatar)


----------



## bunnybreaker (Aug 2, 2008)

Banned for oppresion of the Sakura dance.

(seriously, why is there so much hate for my avatar? you'd think Sakura had killed all of your families)


----------



## Gore (Aug 2, 2008)

banned because i dont like your avatar either
just annoys me
same with jumpmans actually


----------



## bunnybreaker (Aug 2, 2008)

Banned because I'm not going to "pay per plain" comment such as yours


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 2, 2008)

unbanned for agreeing with me
banned for making me come closer to the monitor to see ur avatar

@bunnybreaker
dont knw y i hate that avatar but "it feels gud man"


----------



## bunnybreaker (Aug 2, 2008)

Banned for being too late.


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 2, 2008)

banned for being too fast


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 2, 2008)

Banned because bunnybreaker has awesome avatar..it is a bit creepy......but dance is smooth!


----------



## Minox (Aug 2, 2008)

Banned because I've watched too much anime in the past 24 hours.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 2, 2008)

Banned because I got my paycheck, and it's waaaay to low....I really didn't expected it..so I'm  a bit sad now!!


----------



## Gore (Aug 2, 2008)

unbanned for signing the petition!


----------



## Minox (Aug 2, 2008)

Banned because I still haven't decided if I should sign the petition or not.


----------



## DarkAura (Aug 3, 2008)

Banned for self-confusion.


----------



## Holaitsme (Aug 3, 2008)

banned for >_>


----------



## robi (Aug 3, 2008)

banned for getting my lolz off.


----------



## robi (Aug 3, 2008)

banned for not seeing what this game was before commenting.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 3, 2008)

Banned for illegal Silent Bobing!


----------



## Gore (Aug 3, 2008)

Banned for having a radioactive force when he's the only radioactive temper so it's pretty much a force of 1 rendering "force" an obsolete term!


----------



## SkankyYankee (Aug 3, 2008)

Banned for being one of the coolest people on gbatemp


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 3, 2008)

Banned because you think he's one of the coolest, yet he would ban you without even thinking twice!


----------



## Gore (Aug 3, 2008)

Banned for not realizing me and him posted same minute, and that he could have meant you!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 3, 2008)

Banned for being completely right, therefore, unbanning ShankyYankee until this matter is resolved!


----------



## Gore (Aug 3, 2008)

Banned so no more bannings occur until he comes back and says who he meant!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 3, 2008)

Deal!


----------



## Gore (Aug 3, 2008)

Calling Skanky!


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 3, 2008)

banned for calling some1 who isnt here


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 3, 2008)

Banned for making me laugh!

Still.....we NEED SkankyYankee!!!!!! Someone go fetch him!


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 3, 2008)

banned for making me think that his name is cool "SkankyYankee" (i love it)






 skankyYankee


----------



## Gore (Aug 3, 2008)

When he gets here.. SURPRISE BANNING!


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 3, 2008)

banned for planning a suprise banning and telling every1 about it even the guy that u r going to suprise

edit: banned for not banning the previous user..


----------



## Gore (Aug 3, 2008)

Banned for having an avatar that doesn't make sense!
Why would Batman's toilet paper have the batman symbol cut out.. I don't get it...


----------



## Holaitsme (Aug 3, 2008)

banned for having the worlds smallest avatar


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 3, 2008)

banned for having a weird turtle in ur sig


----------



## Holaitsme (Aug 3, 2008)

banned becuase turtles rule especially that one from love hina.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 3, 2008)

Banned because turtles are too slow to rule....(but they somehow manage to rule anyways 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)..


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 3, 2008)

banned because i dont have no one else to ban


----------



## Holaitsme (Aug 3, 2008)

banned for calling me a no one.


----------



## bunnybreaker (Aug 3, 2008)

Banned f- OBJECTION!!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 3, 2008)

Banned for appendix!


----------



## Frog (Aug 3, 2008)

BANNED CAUSE I'M ANGRY!


----------



## Holaitsme (Aug 3, 2008)

baned for having a toad as your avatar while having frog as your name.


----------



## Frog (Aug 3, 2008)

banned for knowing far too much.


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 3, 2008)

banned because i didnt notice it


----------



## Nottulys (Aug 3, 2008)

Banned for having the Kazekage in your Sig, knowing that he is inferior


----------



## bunnybreaker (Aug 3, 2008)

Banned for being from 'Hyper Dynamic Collision Area'.


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 3, 2008)

banned for dis-respecting the lord kazakage

edit: 
banned for using non-understandable words


----------



## bunnybreaker (Aug 3, 2008)

Banned for calling anyone other than me "Lord".


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 3, 2008)

banned for misunderstanding


----------



## Holaitsme (Aug 3, 2008)

banned for thinking your a lord.



Edit: self ban for being late.


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 3, 2008)

banned for post merging

edit:
banned for self-banning


----------



## bunnybreaker (Aug 3, 2008)

Banned for great justice.


----------



## ShadowXP (Aug 3, 2008)

Banned for great ShadowXP.


----------



## Gore (Aug 3, 2008)

banned for great 

----------------
Now playing: Justice - D.A.N.C.E.
via FoxyTunes


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 3, 2008)

Banned for changing your sig lately..


----------



## Gore (Aug 3, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Banned for changing your sig lately..


Banned for thinking I changed my sig when I didn't


----------



## bunnybreaker (Aug 3, 2008)

Banned fore skin


----------



## Nottulys (Aug 3, 2008)

Banned for NOT being from the 'Hyper Dynamic Collision Area'.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 3, 2008)

Banned because you're more active in testing area than other parts of forum....(and that's cool!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )

EDIT: too slow, this was going to bunnybreaker....

You, mister Nottulys, are banned for rotating your avatar, when natural position should be 90 degrees clockwise..


----------



## bunnybreaker (Aug 3, 2008)

Banned fortification!!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 3, 2008)

Banned designation!!


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 3, 2008)

banned termination (dunno)


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 3, 2008)

Banned procrastination?!?! (I guess)


----------



## Minox (Aug 3, 2008)

Bannd becuase I flee lkie ont makng mcuh sesne ta all.


----------



## bunnybreaker (Aug 3, 2008)

Banned formation!!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 3, 2008)

Banned confirmation!


----------



## Minox (Aug 3, 2008)

Banned for spreading false information.


----------



## Gore (Aug 3, 2008)

Banned for staring!


----------



## bunnybreaker (Aug 3, 2008)

Banned forceps.


----------



## Minox (Aug 3, 2008)

Banned for dancing instead of staring.


----------



## bunnybreaker (Aug 3, 2008)

Banned fortress.


----------



## Nintenterd (Aug 3, 2008)

^Banned for breaking bunnies..


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 3, 2008)

Banned for  investigation..


----------



## Nintenterd (Aug 3, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Banned for  investigation..



lauwl


----------



## Minox (Aug 3, 2008)

Banned because this topic still has more replies than the "Most replies"-topic


----------



## Gore (Aug 3, 2008)

banned because not for long


----------



## Nintenterd (Aug 3, 2008)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> Banned because this topic still has more replies than the "Most replies"-topic


lauwl Again! xD


----------



## Minox (Aug 3, 2008)

Banned for not making proper bannings.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 3, 2008)

Banned for making this topic better than Most Replies topic!!


----------



## Nintenterd (Aug 3, 2008)

^Banned for saying a Related Reply on this Topic =p


----------



## Minox (Aug 3, 2008)

Banned because he did.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 3, 2008)

Banned for having the nerves to play with me for such a long time!


----------



## Minox (Aug 3, 2008)

Banned because punks aren't scary, George W Bush is.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 3, 2008)

Banned because punks aren't scary, but I am!!

(actually I'm not, but don't tell anybody 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Minox (Aug 3, 2008)

Banned because I have 1,111 posts


----------



## bunnybreaker (Aug 3, 2008)

Banned to keep this from having more replies than 'Most replies ever'.


----------



## Minox (Aug 3, 2008)

Banned because you finally said something that made sense


----------



## Holaitsme (Aug 3, 2008)

banned for having geass.


----------



## Minox (Aug 3, 2008)

Banned because I'm not quite sure what you mean


----------



## Holaitsme (Aug 3, 2008)

banned becuase when you rollover on your profile it shows this picture 



Spoiler









and that is geass


----------



## Minox (Aug 3, 2008)

Banned because everyone who looks at the spoiler or my profile will get geass cast on them.

PS. I know what Geass


----------



## Minox (Aug 3, 2008)

Selfban


----------



## Minox (Aug 3, 2008)

Double selfban


----------



## bunnybreaker (Aug 3, 2008)

Banned for all the wrong reasons.


----------



## Holaitsme (Aug 3, 2008)

Banned for all the right reasons.


----------



## Minox (Aug 3, 2008)

Banned for all the faulty reasons.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 3, 2008)

Banned because the warranty is still valid.


----------



## Minox (Aug 3, 2008)

Banned because that's what they want you to think.


----------



## bunnybreaker (Aug 3, 2008)

Band 4 da lerning 2 sbel.


----------



## Minox (Aug 3, 2008)

Banned for [insert reason here when bunnybreaker isn't looking]


----------



## bunnybreaker (Aug 4, 2008)

Banned for [insert unbreakable witty comeback here]


----------



## Minox (Aug 4, 2008)

Banned for stealing my idea.


----------



## saxamo (Aug 4, 2008)

Ban ned for freaky eye


----------



## Minox (Aug 4, 2008)

Banned 'cause it isn't freaky.


----------



## Minox (Aug 4, 2008)

Selfban


----------



## Minox (Aug 4, 2008)

Double selfban


----------



## Minox (Aug 4, 2008)

Triple selfban


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 4, 2008)

Banned because self-flagellation should be kept in the Catholic church.


----------



## Minox (Aug 4, 2008)

Banned for breaking my combo.


----------



## Frog (Aug 4, 2008)

banned for banning someone after they broke your combo.


----------



## Minox (Aug 4, 2008)

Banned for being a frony.


Spoiler



Half frog, half pony


----------



## Frog (Aug 4, 2008)

banned for making up words and dissing a frony.


----------



## Minox (Aug 4, 2008)

Banned because I'm not dissing frogs, just ponies.


----------



## DarkAura (Aug 4, 2008)

Banned for getting banned by me.


----------



## p1ngpong (Aug 4, 2008)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> Banned because I'm not dissing frogs, just ponies.



Banned because the Frogpony is gods greatest creation!


----------



## Minox (Aug 4, 2008)

Banned because your p1ngpong and because "frogponies" don't exist.


----------



## DarkAura (Aug 4, 2008)

Banned for somewhere?


----------



## p1ngpong (Aug 4, 2008)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> Banned because your p1ngpong and because "frogponies" don't exist.



Banned because youve obviously never felt the love of a Frogpony!


----------



## bunnybreaker (Aug 4, 2008)

Banned for your "Woodie".


----------



## Minox (Aug 4, 2008)

Banned because they're named "fronies" and not "frogponies". 

Selfban for being slow.


----------



## Frog (Aug 4, 2008)

banned for selfbanning, and not knowing that the frogpony goes by many names.


----------



## Minox (Aug 4, 2008)

Banned because I was already banned when you banned me.


----------



## Frog (Aug 4, 2008)

banned cause i obviously unbanned before i decided to ban you.


----------



## Minox (Aug 4, 2008)

Banned for lying.


----------



## p1ngpong (Aug 4, 2008)

Banned for editting most of your banning posts!


----------



## Minox (Aug 4, 2008)

Banned because I have the right to do so.


----------



## Frog (Aug 4, 2008)

banned because you don't.


----------



## Minox (Aug 4, 2008)

Banned for not telling me why I don't have the right to do so while I in fact have the right to do so.


----------



## saxamo (Aug 4, 2008)

Banned for knowing but not knowing so assuming that he didn't tell you why you dont have the right to do so when you believe you have the right to do so.


----------



## Minox (Aug 4, 2008)

Banned for trying to confuse me and doubleban for failing when trying to do so.


----------



## bunnybreaker (Aug 4, 2008)

Shinkuu tatsumaki senpuu ban you!


----------



## Minox (Aug 4, 2008)

Banned 'cause I understood that.


----------



## Holaitsme (Aug 4, 2008)

banned for speaking the gibberish language.


----------



## Frog (Aug 4, 2008)

banned for speaking english.


----------



## Gore (Aug 4, 2008)

permaBanned


----------



## Gore (Aug 4, 2008)

This post has been removed by a moderator.


_Reason: User has been banned_


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 4, 2008)

olright
banned for making fakes ban notes


----------



## Gore (Aug 4, 2008)

banned for misspelling alright


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 4, 2008)

banned  because i didnt misspell it but it had to be like that


----------



## bunnybreaker (Aug 4, 2008)

Mesatsu...

...Shungoku-BAN!


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 4, 2008)

banned for using alienated words 

THIS IS SPARTA!!!


----------



## bunnybreaker (Aug 4, 2008)

Here's my sunday best...

PROTON BANNING!!


----------



## Frog (Aug 4, 2008)

banned for not knowing that NUCLEAR BANNING is far better.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 4, 2008)

Someone called?

Banned for mentioning radiation related words, while I'm not here, but at work........


----------



## bunnybreaker (Aug 4, 2008)

Daigasso Banned Brothers XD


----------



## Gore (Aug 4, 2008)

banned for use of puns!

V User below me banned for thinking about saying.. *shudder*......  "PUNNY"


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 4, 2008)

Banny Punny


----------



## Gore (Aug 4, 2008)

Banned for not drawing in my graphicguestbook!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 4, 2008)

Banned for thinking that I haven't tried, but I can't for some reason unknown to me!


----------



## Gore (Aug 4, 2008)

Banned for having the same issue as B_Blue or whatever his name is if that's not right


----------



## Frog (Aug 4, 2008)

banned for being a paperplane, when everyone knows titanium paper makes far better planes.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 4, 2008)

Banned for suggesting him to use material that sinks way faster than paper!


----------



## bunnybreaker (Aug 4, 2008)

Banned because Gundanium owns Titanium.

*Posts merged*

Self ban for MAJOR OSSOI ACTION!


----------



## Frog (Aug 4, 2008)

banned because Gundanium OWNED titanium, before i stole it.


----------



## bunnybreaker (Aug 4, 2008)

*slashes you with adabantium claws*


----------



## Frog (Aug 4, 2008)

banned cause you certainly beat me.
*explodes*


----------



## bunnybreaker (Aug 4, 2008)

Banned for exploding.

Now clean up that mess, I hear Cillit Bang gets gibs out really well


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 4, 2008)

Banned because you should clean up, you are the maid!!


----------



## Frog (Aug 4, 2008)

banned for telling MY maid what to do... NOW CLEAN UP!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 4, 2008)

Banned because I think you're into S&M!!


----------



## Frog (Aug 4, 2008)

banned cause im not sure what that stands for...

EDIT: OH! slave and master?

well, your still banned for confusing me.


----------



## Gore (Aug 4, 2008)

Banned for being mysterious!
Banned for not being Toni!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 4, 2008)

Banned because everybody has a little bit SadoMazo in them!!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 4, 2008)

Veho, come and play!!

Banned for lurking, and not joining!!


----------



## Gore (Aug 4, 2008)

Banned for making me google SadoMazo to found out it's a band.

I actually typed "banned" and had to backspace it to fix it... >___>


----------



## Frog (Aug 4, 2008)

@Toni Plutonij= banned for banning veho, when we all know he has a typing disorder!

@PaperPlane= banned for posting before me!


----------



## Holaitsme (Aug 4, 2008)

banned for being a paperplane.

dammit toad i mean frog banned for being quick.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 4, 2008)

SadoMazo is a sex thing..It is a sexual enjoyment in giving and/or reciving pain!!

Banned for not knowing that, all of you above!!!!!!


----------



## Frog (Aug 4, 2008)

banned for assuming i dont know that, when i did.
i just tricked you into believing that so i could launch my masterful plan...


----------



## Gore (Aug 4, 2008)

Banned for WAT


----------



## Frog (Aug 4, 2008)

banned for where?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 4, 2008)

Banned for who..


----------



## Frog (Aug 4, 2008)

banned for when?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 4, 2008)

Banned for which.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 4, 2008)

3000?!


----------



## Frog (Aug 4, 2008)

banned for talking to yourself, and confusing me.
by the way: how?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 4, 2008)

Leeeee79.......you sneaker!! Why don't you ban someone?

Frog, you haven't even noticed that we reached 3000 posts?


----------



## Gore (Aug 4, 2008)

banned for not banning anyone


----------



## WildWon (Aug 4, 2008)

Banned for banning someone!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 4, 2008)

Banned for not playing with me for so long, where have you been? I've missed you!


----------



## WildWon (Aug 4, 2008)

Banned cause i miss you too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Busy as hell, just got back from a closed down mental asylum in New York. Will have links to pictures. One of them is me, laying in a cooler, in the old morgue of the asylum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It was FUN!!! (no ghostly visuals, or even any negative feelings at all this weekend... so it was a bust to see anything "haunted" wise, but it was still good fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Frog (Aug 4, 2008)

banned cause we reached 3007 posts.
and i ban the whole forum dammit, how many times can you keep getting unbanned!


----------



## WildWon (Aug 4, 2008)

Banned for not reading the rules on the first page.


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 4, 2008)

banned for repeating that.

p.s
hows ur ARC force going on?


----------



## bunnybreaker (Aug 4, 2008)

Banned fortune.


----------



## Gore (Aug 4, 2008)

Banned because I came downstairs to find my mom has bought large large large portions of packaged water.
That means a hurricane is coming.


----------



## Nottulys (Aug 4, 2008)

Banned for not trying to swim in the Hurricane


----------



## Gore (Aug 4, 2008)

Banned because I wasn't joking
http://www.khou.com/topstories/stories/kho...rd.fbb6b36.html


----------



## Nottulys (Aug 4, 2008)

banned for staying in the same place then....sorry to hear about that though.  Time of times.


----------



## Gore (Aug 4, 2008)

Hopefully it won't hit us
they haven't yet, been a lot of watches though
hurricane katrina had the effect on me of i now know many more black people


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 4, 2008)

Banned for joking about serious matter!!

I'm sorry to hear that paperplane...I hope it won't be serious..


----------



## Nottulys (Aug 4, 2008)

Yeah man, be cool, and hope that shit dissapates before it gets to the shore.


----------



## Gore (Aug 4, 2008)

I was just saying that I haven't yet been hit


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 4, 2008)

Sorry PaperPlane, it turned out bad..I ment to ban Nottulys for joking, but you werr faster..

Selfban


----------



## Nottulys (Aug 4, 2008)

Now, how the hell do we continue on with this?


----------



## Gore (Aug 4, 2008)

I thought you might have meant him, but the time was stretched a bit..
oh well.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 4, 2008)

Banned just so I could change the subject!


----------



## Gore (Aug 4, 2008)

!dennaB


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 4, 2008)

naBned!


----------



## bunnybreaker (Aug 4, 2008)

Multi-user uberban for having a fucking conversation in here without banning during the process!!!


(sympathy for those who are gonna be affected, but you're still banned)


----------



## Nottulys (Aug 4, 2008)

banned for being a cuthroat type of bastard.


----------



## Gore (Aug 4, 2008)

bunnybreaker said:
			
		

> Multi-user uberban for having a fucking conversation in here without banning during the process!!!
> 
> 
> (sympathy for those who are gonna be affected, but you're still banned)


See any good movies lately?


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 4, 2008)

this is the latest one





banned for asking


----------



## Sephi (Aug 4, 2008)

banned for posting an image


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 4, 2008)

self-ban for joking about the hurricane

edit: arggh late
ok banned for write the word image


----------



## WildWon (Aug 4, 2008)

Banana'd!


----------



## bunnybreaker (Aug 4, 2008)

PaperPlane said:
			
		

> bunnybreaker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, I have:

Ban Hard 4.0: j00 r t3h B7
Baninator 2: Judgement Banning
Gunban 00
Bankira - classic banime, everyone should see it.
Banformers: Robots Disguising Their IP Addresses

Also, I thought that Ban Bill II was disappointing, since the first one was so good.

Now I really want to watch Hokuto no Ban but I have it on VHS and both my family's VCR and mine are fucked.


----------



## Nottulys (Aug 4, 2008)

How about No Country for Old BAN


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 4, 2008)

not that gud 
did any1 watch BAN-man: the dark BANNER 
the guys at imbd gave it a 9/10 score


----------



## bunnybreaker (Aug 4, 2008)

I really wanna see Ironban.


----------



## WildWon (Aug 4, 2008)

bunnybreaker said:
			
		

> I really wanna see Ironban.



Tony Starke is cool... but i prefer

BRUCE *BAN*NER!!!


----------



## Nottulys (Aug 4, 2008)

Kung Fu *BAN*da was a good cgi movie


----------



## ENDscape (Aug 4, 2008)

Rock BANd is a good game


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 4, 2008)

did anyone see my BAN hammer?


----------



## WildWon (Aug 4, 2008)

I think its time for a 

STAR SPANGLED *BAN*NER!!!


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 4, 2008)

but no one can stand against my BAN hammer


----------



## bunnybreaker (Aug 4, 2008)

We should form the Vanishing Bannishing Banned Band!

Wooo! I can't play any instruments, or sing, but I can be the 'Banned Dancer'.

Oh yeah, banned for posting pic of Captain BANerica.


----------



## WildWon (Aug 4, 2008)

Banned for being too late on banning me. I already got the ban hammer. Sucka.


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 4, 2008)

Banned dancer Banned for borming a bannishing banned band bithout my banning
mwahhhhhhh
another victim for the ban hammer





EDIT:
argg
u might have won the battle but  not the warrrr!!!!
banned for now
but i will be back because IM SPARTA!!


----------



## WildWon (Aug 4, 2008)

Banned for being late to this banning party as well! I just kick THAT much ass.


----------



## Minox (Aug 4, 2008)

Banned because ARC haven't been active since it was created.


----------



## bunnybreaker (Aug 4, 2008)

Banned cuz I wanna know where Minox I through VIII went and if there are more.


----------



## Minox (Aug 4, 2008)

Banned 'cause I killed off all other Minox's.


----------



## Gore (Aug 4, 2008)

Banned because I had to go to the grocery store to stock up for the hurricane.
Pharmacist's husband is the disaster coordinator or whatever, I forgot what his title was.
Said it's gonna be bad.
I hope not.
I'll miss the internet.


----------



## AXYPB (Aug 4, 2008)

The Naked Ban.


----------



## xcalibur (Aug 4, 2008)

banned for banning while naked


----------



## Sephi (Aug 4, 2008)

banned for not being naked


----------



## Gore (Aug 4, 2008)

banned for thinking about sex


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 4, 2008)

Banned for mentioning sex, while I'm doing it!!


----------



## bunnybreaker (Aug 4, 2008)

Banned for sexing


----------



## xcalibur (Aug 4, 2008)

banned for posting on a forum while having sex


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 4, 2008)

Now thats really one reason people shouldn't get ban for!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Banned for good will!


----------



## Gore (Aug 4, 2008)

Xcalibur said:
			
		

> banned for posting on a forum while having sex


i was thinking this


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 4, 2008)

You missed the point.....I was having sex, at the time PaperPlane wrote that post....It was half an hour before my reply...............

Banned for implying that I lie!!


----------



## Gore (Aug 4, 2008)

Banned for showboating!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 4, 2008)

Banned because I can!!


----------



## Gore (Aug 4, 2008)

Canned for banning!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 4, 2008)

Fried for canning.......

Ban!


----------



## Minox (Aug 4, 2008)

Banned because it's raining like hell over here.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 4, 2008)

Banned because it's hot like in hell here..


----------



## Minox (Aug 4, 2008)

Banned because you're one post from reaching 1,200


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 4, 2008)

Banned because you're close too!!


----------



## Minox (Aug 4, 2008)

Banned because I'm busy spamming another topic.


----------



## Minox (Aug 4, 2008)

selfban


----------



## Minox (Aug 4, 2008)

double selfban


----------



## Minox (Aug 4, 2008)

triple selfban


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 4, 2008)

KickBan!!!!!!


----------



## Minox (Aug 4, 2008)

Punchban!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 4, 2008)

Hitban!


----------



## Minox (Aug 4, 2008)

Spamban!


----------



## Gore (Aug 4, 2008)

Ban spam!


----------



## Minox (Aug 4, 2008)

Ramban


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 4, 2008)

FanBan.


----------



## Minox (Aug 4, 2008)

Regular ban


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 4, 2008)

Lame Ban..


----------



## bunnybreaker (Aug 5, 2008)

Into the frying ban.


----------



## AXYPB (Aug 5, 2008)

Ain't no mountain high enough
Ain't no valley low enough
Ain't no river wide enough
To keep me from banning you, babe~


----------



## Nottulys (Aug 5, 2008)

Thats *Ban*tastic


----------



## Gore (Aug 5, 2008)

Ban because NO


----------



## DarkAura (Aug 5, 2008)

Ban ban, ah ban ban ban ban BANANA!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 5, 2008)

Tally Ban.


----------



## AXYPB (Aug 5, 2008)




----------



## Gore (Aug 5, 2008)

It's bantastic.
Time is, fleeting!
Madness, takes it's toll.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Aug 5, 2008)

*wildly swinging an oversized club, pounding anyone within a five foot radius*

*BAN-BAN! BAN-BAN! BAN-BAN!*


----------



## Frog (Aug 5, 2008)

oh god, this thread is turning into most replies...
except that every post has the word BAN in it.


----------



## Holaitsme (Aug 5, 2008)

banned for thinking that this will turn into the most replies.


----------



## Frog (Aug 5, 2008)

banned for banning me because of my thoughts, when i have freedom of speech.


----------



## Holaitsme (Aug 5, 2008)

banned for thinking a frog has the same rights as humans.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 5, 2008)

Bantifreeze..


----------



## Holaitsme (Aug 5, 2008)

banana.


----------



## Frog (Aug 5, 2008)

could this thread get any more ban?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 5, 2008)

Have you ever played Crash BANdicoot?


----------



## Jdbye (Aug 5, 2008)

Banned for reminding me of TIdAntiFreeze.
EDIT: To all of you who didn't ban.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 5, 2008)

My friend just hot himself  a new  sunglasses........Some expensive brand......Ray BAN!!!!!!


----------



## Frog (Aug 5, 2008)

your banned cause i can't think of anything witty.


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 5, 2008)

banned for saying that u r "thinking" even though fronys have weaker brains than human
which makes them unable to think.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 5, 2008)

That's just because you're a Antonio BANderas fan!!


----------



## bunnybreaker (Aug 5, 2008)

I will Jean Claude Van Ban your arse!!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 5, 2008)

You won't if I first Jean Claude Ban Damm yours!!


----------



## bunnybreaker (Aug 5, 2008)

*equips mastered Ban Materia*

*Casts Banaga*


----------



## Holaitsme (Aug 5, 2008)

banned for banned.


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 5, 2008)

banned for banned for banned


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 5, 2008)

banned for banned for banned  while wearing BANdanna..


----------



## Frog (Aug 5, 2008)

banned for banned for banned while wearing a bandanna and eating a BANana!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 5, 2008)

banned for banned for banned while wearing a bandanna and eating a BANana and playing on a BANjo..


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 5, 2008)

kameehh kammehhh BANNNNNNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!


----------



## Veho (Aug 5, 2008)

Eric Ban A.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 5, 2008)

BAN Margera is a funny guy in Jackass, but I hate when he polish his nails.........Am I the only one who thinks thats a bit queer?!


----------



## Veho (Aug 5, 2008)

Banned for banning me for lurking and not banning anyone. 

So there.


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 5, 2008)

extra spicy BAN for u


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 5, 2008)

A little BANny for you!!

And Veho....a big hug for you!! (now that's a bit queer too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Gore (Aug 5, 2008)

I hate when Dave England takes shits on Jackass.
Except when he did it in the hardware store's display toilet  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




then he got *b*anned from the store.


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 5, 2008)

thats was a temporary ban

*Posts merged*

1 ban

*Posts merged*

2 ban

*Posts merged*

3 ban

*Posts merged*

4 ban

*Posts merged*

5 ban


----------



## bunnybreaker (Aug 5, 2008)

^ Have a BANto box for lunch, would'ya! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








			
				Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> BAN Margera is a funny guy in Jackass, but I hate when he polish his nails.........Am I the only one who thinks thats a bit queer?!



Banned because painted nails rock!!

(also, fucking guys up the arse makes you gay, not make up)


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 5, 2008)

bunnybreaker said:
			
		

> (also, fucking guys up the arse makes you gay, not make up)


Banned for implying that I called anybody gay......I never did that.


----------



## xalphax (Aug 5, 2008)

someone ordered a BAN?

coming right up!


----------



## Veho (Aug 5, 2008)

Waiter, there is a ban in my soup. You are banned for that!


----------



## WildWon (Aug 5, 2008)

Hey! Whats the behind you? HAH! Made you BANNED!


----------



## bunnybreaker (Aug 5, 2008)

How about a Ban of Coke?

Maybe you'd like Diet Ban, or Ban Zero, maybe Cherry Ban is more to your liking?


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 5, 2008)

i like all the fizzy bans 
any1 wanna try  ban-bull


----------



## WildWon (Aug 5, 2008)

All ya'll be banned for over doing the product reference bans.


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 5, 2008)

radioactive ban


----------



## WildWon (Aug 5, 2008)

OMG NO!!! I'm MELTING... oh wait, nope! No effect. Sucka. Banned.


----------



## xalphax (Aug 5, 2008)

▒░░▒▓▓ 1st class BAN ▓▓▒▒░▒░ 

for you, sir.


----------



## Holaitsme (Aug 5, 2008)

3rd class ban for you.


----------



## WildWon (Aug 5, 2008)

Thank you, good sir! Here's payment for my check.

Oh, and keep the ban. *wink*

Oh mother fuc.... BANNED FOR BEING FASTER THAN ME. Thusly killing my joke.

Ass.


----------



## Frog (Aug 5, 2008)

banned cause you people dont wanna stay banned.


----------



## WildWon (Aug 5, 2008)

Banned for .


----------



## Frog (Aug 5, 2008)

banned cause you certainly retorted me!


----------



## Veho (Aug 5, 2008)

Frog said:
			
		

> banned cause you certainly retorted me!


He placed you in a glass beaker? 


Banned.


----------



## WildWon (Aug 5, 2008)

Banned for assuming it was a glass beaker. Pfft. Glass.

Oh, and banned for me "making an ass out of you and ming."


----------



## Nottulys (Aug 5, 2008)

Banned because its *always* peanut butter jelly time.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 5, 2008)

Nottulys said:
			
		

> Banned because its always peanut *ban*ner jelly time.


FIX'd


----------



## bunnybreaker (Aug 5, 2008)

Banned for fixing things.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 5, 2008)

Banned for thingin' fixs...


----------



## Sephi (Aug 5, 2008)

Banned for not making sense


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 5, 2008)

Banned because you haven't been here long enough to see that I make perfect sense!


----------



## Holaitsme (Aug 5, 2008)

banned for making sense while trying to convince you make perfect sense while not making perfect sense.


----------



## xalphax (Aug 5, 2008)

how about a DOUBLE BAN?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 5, 2008)

How about not! BAN!


----------



## xalphax (Aug 5, 2008)

triple ban? multi ban?


----------



## WildWon (Aug 5, 2008)

Banned, for over-banning.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 5, 2008)

Banned for the sake of SpongeBob!!


----------



## bunnybreaker (Aug 5, 2008)

Tigeeerrrrrrr BANOCIDE!!


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 5, 2008)

banned for not mentioning his friend patrick


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 5, 2008)

Banned because Squidwards kick more ass than SpongeBob and Patrick together..


----------



## bunnybreaker (Aug 5, 2008)

Sunk like the TiBANic.


----------



## xalphax (Aug 5, 2008)

bantastic!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 5, 2008)

faBANulous..


----------



## WildWon (Aug 5, 2008)

@Toni Plutonij:


----------



## Gore (Aug 5, 2008)

banned 4 b wild


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 5, 2008)

WildWon said:
			
		

> @Toni Plutonij:


I really left you speechless?
Wow, I must be great.................


----------



## Holaitsme (Aug 5, 2008)

banned for being so great you left wildwon speechless.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 5, 2008)

Banned because I'm very glad you've admitted that I'm so great..


----------



## xalphax (Aug 5, 2008)

retroactive ban


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 5, 2008)

radioactive ban


----------



## Holaitsme (Aug 5, 2008)

banned for not knowing it was opposite day.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 5, 2008)

Banned for thinking I should have known!


----------



## Minox (Aug 6, 2008)

Banned 'cause you shouldn't have known.


----------



## bunnybreaker (Aug 6, 2008)

Banned because I STILL don't know.


----------



## Minox (Aug 6, 2008)

Banned becuase sarcasm doesn't work on the Internet.


----------



## AXYPB (Aug 6, 2008)

You've been banned by

a smooth criminal.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 6, 2008)

Banned for being bollocks at banning.


----------



## AXYPB (Aug 6, 2008)

Banned for mispelling "whales".


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 6, 2008)

Banned for giving me a feeling of deja vu.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 6, 2008)

Banned because thing drugs could give you a feeling of deja vu also!


----------



## bunnybreaker (Aug 6, 2008)

Banned because I haven't had breakfast yet.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 6, 2008)

Banned because I'm at work for over 5 hours by now..and I'll probably be 4 more.....


----------



## MysteriousCookie (Aug 6, 2008)

banned for working


----------



## Nottulys (Aug 6, 2008)

banned for being broke.


----------



## strata8 (Aug 6, 2008)

Banned for knowing how to disassemble a nuclear bomb


----------



## Frog (Aug 6, 2008)

banned for not knowing how to disassemble a nuclear bomb.


----------



## WildWon (Aug 6, 2008)

Banned for trying to ban with only 19 posts. For shame.


----------



## bunnybreaker (Aug 6, 2008)

Banned because I agree with your sentiment regarding peanut butter and "jelly".


----------



## WildWon (Aug 6, 2008)

Banned because you get a +1 To Being Awesome Because WildWon Thinks Your Awesome pool for agreeing with that.


----------



## Gore (Aug 6, 2008)

banned for misspelling you're


----------



## Sephi (Aug 6, 2008)

banned for not liking my blank thread


----------



## Frog (Aug 6, 2008)

banned for liking the blank thread.


----------



## Sephi (Aug 6, 2008)

banned for being an idiot in my blank thread


----------



## King Zargo (Aug 6, 2008)

No you're banned.


----------



## Gore (Aug 6, 2008)

Banned for not using a comma.


----------



## Sephi (Aug 6, 2008)

banned for not having transparency in his ava


----------



## King Zargo (Aug 6, 2008)

Banned for banning my banner.


----------



## littlestevie (Aug 6, 2008)

banned for not being toni plutonij


----------



## BiscuitCookie (Aug 6, 2008)

Banned for banning someone for being someone he isn't


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 6, 2008)

just as planned, u r banned


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 6, 2008)

Banned because you're not littlestevie, and he's great..Wh had great times in the past banning each other..


----------



## AXYPB (Aug 6, 2008)

Banned for being stuck in the past.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 6, 2008)

Banned because I'm the face of the future!!


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 6, 2008)

banned for thinking that u r the face of the future


----------



## Gore (Aug 6, 2008)

Banned for being from "in Sparta".


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 6, 2008)

Banned just so I could ban you before the others!!


----------



## Gore (Aug 6, 2008)

Banned for always banning me


----------



## bunnybreaker (Aug 6, 2008)

Banned because this time *I* banned you!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 6, 2008)

Banned for banning MY victim!!!!! PAPERPLANE IS MIIINEEEE!!!!!


----------



## WildWon (Aug 6, 2008)

Banned for missing your victim.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 6, 2008)

Baned because PaperPlane was a decoy...YOU ARE MY VICTIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## littlestevie (Aug 6, 2008)

banned for old times sake....


Oh im back from my misfortunate accident where i couldnt get on here


----------



## WildWon (Aug 6, 2008)

Banned because this victim is not effected by your radioactive bans! ARC MOTHA FUCKA!!! *evil grin*

ARGH!!! SHAFTED AGAIN!!!

Banned for taking out my original target. Dick.


----------



## littlestevie (Aug 6, 2008)

Banned for trying to take out the radioactive forces


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 6, 2008)

Don't talk to litlle stevie like that!!
He's a nice kid!!

Banned for treating the little ones bad!!!! You bully!!

EDIT: you see, the kid even got to you before me!! everybody's destroying your ARC!!!!!


----------



## littlestevie (Aug 6, 2008)

banned for calling me a kid....

im a legal adult in my country


----------



## bunnybreaker (Aug 6, 2008)

Banned for talking back to a grown up.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 6, 2008)

This really made me laugh!!

Banned because my tummy hurts now!!


----------



## littlestevie (Aug 6, 2008)

banned for being like so awesome


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 6, 2008)

Banned for being cool yourself!! (you left a really good memory when we played last time, I don't know why?!)


----------



## littlestevie (Aug 6, 2008)

banned for not realising i permanently burn into peoples brains making me unforgettable


----------



## bunnybreaker (Aug 6, 2008)

You two are banned from having playdates.


----------



## DrYHeLL (Aug 6, 2008)

you are banned because your avatar scares me in many ways


----------



## bunnybreaker (Aug 6, 2008)

You are group banned with all the other people that cannot handle the awesomeness of the mighty Sakura Dance!


----------



## Liam.Porter (Aug 6, 2008)

^Banned for being a member longer than me


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 6, 2008)

DrYHeLL, you are banned because you're trying to dance as bunnybreaker, but you simply can't....

Liam.Porter, banned because you registered just to play with us!!! Beware, twisted and sick things happen here..
..
..
but you're welcome!!! Hi!


----------



## Gore (Aug 6, 2008)

Banned for being punk, and _friendly_.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 6, 2008)

Banned because punks are friendly by nature!


----------



## Minox (Aug 6, 2008)

Banned because punks are friendlier than "common" people most of the time.


----------



## Gore (Aug 6, 2008)

Banned for tardiness


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 6, 2008)

Banned because you're the non-believer!!
Ask WildWon, he wouldn't lie!


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 6, 2008)

Banned because i want to ban u



			
				Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> DrYHeLL, you are banned because you're trying to dance as bunnybreaker, but you simply can't....
> lol
> 
> QUOTELiam.Porter, banned because you registered just to play with us!!! *Beware, twisted and sick things happen here*..


r u refering to urself


----------



## Minox (Aug 6, 2008)

Banned for not banning someone.

@PaperPlane: Banned because passive pyromaniacs would love to burn paperplanes.


----------



## Gore (Aug 6, 2008)

Banned for being named after a spy camera!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 6, 2008)

I'm joining the passive pyromaniacs group...


----------



## Gore (Aug 6, 2008)

Then I'm joining ARC!


----------



## Minox (Aug 6, 2008)

Banned because Minox_IX has nothing to do with the camera brand Minox.


----------



## Gore (Aug 6, 2008)

banned for being named after a planet in star trek!


----------



## Minox (Aug 6, 2008)

Banned because Minox_IX comes from my real name...


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 6, 2008)

UUUU, this is getting BAD!!

Alright, I won't join the passive pyromaniacs!! But just because I like PaperPlane!!

Minox_IX, banned so  I can brag around that I have banhammered the all-seeing eye!!!!!!


----------



## Minox (Aug 6, 2008)

Banned because my eye can do much more than that.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 6, 2008)

Is this some sex implying?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Banned for porn!


----------



## Gore (Aug 6, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> UUUU, this is getting BAD!!
> 
> Alright, I won't join the passive pyromaniacs!! But just because I like PaperPlane!!
> 
> Minox_IX, banned so  I can brag around that I have banhammered the all-seeing eye!!!!!!









Also, http://startrek.wikia.com/wiki/Minox_IX


----------



## Minox (Aug 6, 2008)

Banned because I already knew about that fact.


----------



## Gore (Aug 6, 2008)

ogsiubfadsicvxojklhhbannedeheanjveio


----------



## Minox (Aug 6, 2008)

Banned because you were unable to hide that ban.


----------



## WildWon (Aug 6, 2008)

Banned because you're too quick in discovering the hidden ban.


----------



## Minox (Aug 6, 2008)

Banned because ARC is less active than my resistance force was.


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 6, 2008)

banned for closing the resistance force


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 6, 2008)

Banned because you haven't realized that ARC and Radioactive Forces actually work  together!! (we are just fooling our enemies with those opposite names 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )


----------



## Minox (Aug 6, 2008)

Banned because it isn't "closed", it's just on hold atm.

Selfban for being slow.


----------



## Gore (Aug 6, 2008)

poiuzdsxcfghkjlnhmbcgfnbanned]


----------



## Minox (Aug 6, 2008)

Banned for not successfully banning me.


----------



## Gore (Aug 6, 2008)

Banned because my ban was colored white! Haha!


----------



## Minox (Aug 6, 2008)

Banned because I had banned myself before you could ban me and that was the reason to why your ban was unsuccessful.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 6, 2008)

Banned because he really got you!!


----------



## Minox (Aug 6, 2008)

Banned because he didn't get me as explained above.


----------



## distorted.freque (Aug 6, 2008)

*bans Minox_IX just for the heck of it*


----------



## Gore (Aug 6, 2008)

BANNED!


----------



## distorted.freque (Aug 6, 2008)

Banned for capslock. ^^


----------



## Gore (Aug 6, 2008)

I used shift, caplocks would produce 'BANNED1"


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 6, 2008)

Hey distorted!! How's your work going, any progress?

I'm banning everybody but distorted, so she could work in peace!!


----------



## WildWon (Aug 6, 2008)

Banned for not looking in the Member Pics thread seeing me and Wife® at the wedding in Montana!


----------



## Minox (Aug 6, 2008)

Selfban.


----------



## WildWon (Aug 6, 2008)

Banned for self banning. Thats infringing on the rights of the banning thread.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 6, 2008)

WildWon said:
			
		

> Banned for not looking in the Member Pics thread seeing me and Wife® at the wedding in Montana!


Banned because I did  that while you were typing!!!!!!!!


----------



## WildWon (Aug 6, 2008)

Banned for doing ANYTHING else while i'm typing!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 6, 2008)

Banned for thinking that I would rather ban you than look at you!!


----------



## Nottulys (Aug 6, 2008)

Banned for being as radioactive as Homer Simpson's Shoes.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 6, 2008)

Banned because I'm closer to Barts shorts!!


----------



## vhunter (Aug 6, 2008)

Banned for typing.


----------



## WildWon (Aug 6, 2008)

Banned for being closer to Bart's shorts, and not eating them! (See what i did there?)

DAMNIT! Banned for beating me to the banning, whilst i was being super clever!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 6, 2008)

I get your jokes WildWon, I think you're super clever no matter what... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





1381990, banned for jumping in front of WildWon just like that, when he had such a good comeback!!!!


----------



## distorted.freque (Aug 6, 2008)

*bans WildWon for being Super Clever* You must teach me your ways sometime. ^^

I'm doing alright. I suppose.


----------



## xalphax (Aug 6, 2008)

they say i have the fastest banhammer in the west...


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 6, 2008)

Yeah, but what is the west in comparison to the  whole universe?!

And I (with assistance  of Radioactive Forces) rule the Universe!


----------



## Minox (Aug 6, 2008)

Banhammer'd!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 6, 2008)

Rock Ban(ne)d


----------



## Gore (Aug 6, 2008)

Banned because that was done a couple pages back. More like 23 pages back though.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 6, 2008)

Banned for denting my ego.


----------



## Gore (Aug 6, 2008)

Banned for having a post count ending in 99.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 6, 2008)

Banned for editing avatar so it would have transparent background!!


----------



## WildWon (Aug 6, 2008)

Banned for having something radioactive as your icon.


----------



## Gore (Aug 6, 2008)

That isn't why I edited it.
It's from my GraphicGuestBook, Orc did it for me.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Notice the "by orc"


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 6, 2008)

Banned for breaking the game.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 6, 2008)

Banned for continuously getting back into game!!


----------



## xalphax (Aug 6, 2008)

testban
----
test was successful, thanks for your participation.


----------



## Gore (Aug 6, 2008)

Banned for assuming I changed my avatar just to be transparent. getting in the way.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 6, 2008)

Banned Fanned..


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 6, 2008)

Ban(ne)dana


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 6, 2008)

Connan BANbarian!!


----------



## xalphax (Aug 6, 2008)

do you like BANanas?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 6, 2008)

BANarchy!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 6, 2008)

No,  but I like bAnnanas!!


----------



## Gore (Aug 6, 2008)

Banned because I'm quitting the 'You Are Banned' game.
later.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 6, 2008)

PaperPlane said:
			
		

> Banned because I'm quitting the 'You Are Banned' game.
> later.



Banned for being a quitter.


----------



## Minox (Aug 6, 2008)

Banned for leaving this game now and then.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 6, 2008)

PaperPlane said:
			
		

> Banned because I'm quitting the 'You Are Banned' game.
> later.


Banned for going BANderground!!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 6, 2008)

That's what happens when you drive on the AutoBAN!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 6, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> That's what happens when you drive on the AutoBAN, but with BANcycle!!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 6, 2008)

That's what happens when you drive on the AutoBAN, but with BANcycle and playing a BANjo.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 6, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> That's what happens when you drive on the AutoBAN, but with BANcycle, playing a BANjo and exceeding the BANwidth on your laptop.


----------



## AXYPB (Aug 6, 2008)

Banned for being all up in that.


----------



## xalphax (Aug 6, 2008)

banned for combobreaking.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 6, 2008)

AXYPB said:
			
		

> Banned for being all up in that.


AXYPBANNED!!

xalphax: tell him!!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 6, 2008)

BANner posting.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 6, 2008)

TrolleyDave, are you a BANnonymus temper?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 6, 2008)

BAN right I am!


----------



## bunnybreaker (Aug 6, 2008)

Hyper ban cuz you got through 5 pages since I last banned someone.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 6, 2008)

Banned on the run.


----------



## bunnybreaker (Aug 6, 2008)

Driveby banning!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 7, 2008)

BANny breaker.


----------



## bunnybreaker (Aug 7, 2008)

Banned because that has been done.

I also GunBAN you, since I am going to watch episode 8 of Gundam 00.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 7, 2008)

Dammit bannit.


----------



## bunnybreaker (Aug 7, 2008)

I've just taken all of your money out of your BANk account.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 7, 2008)

Well BANks very much.


----------



## bunnybreaker (Aug 7, 2008)

You're welcome







...to a banning!


----------



## Holaitsme (Aug 7, 2008)

every body is banned for ruining the banning game.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 7, 2008)

holaitsBAN!!


----------



## Mewgia (Aug 7, 2008)

holaitsme said:
			
		

> every body is banned for ruining the banning game.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 7, 2008)

Banned for missing the point!!

It's all about fun, and you have no credibility here Mewgia!!


----------



## littlestevie (Aug 7, 2008)

self ban for being slow


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 7, 2008)

Ban for JPH, lurker!


----------



## littlestevie (Aug 7, 2008)

banned for not banning me


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 7, 2008)

Haha!!

littlestevie, you're now officially BANNED!!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 7, 2008)

You, Toni Plutonij, are banned for playing on your own!!


----------



## bunnybreaker (Aug 7, 2008)

Banned for banning yourself at night.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 7, 2008)

Banned because it's noon here!


----------



## bunnybreaker (Aug 7, 2008)

*Wins BANdown at high noon*


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 7, 2008)

Maybe you can win me, but not Antonio BANderas!!


----------



## Samlaptop (Aug 7, 2008)

You have been perm baned from ths board.

Moderators note on this ban: For talking about roms.

Thread closed.


----------



## WildWon (Aug 7, 2008)

Banned for being a noob in this game. Oh shit, IT WORKED!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 7, 2008)

OMG.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











WildWon...you're one powerfull moderfu...... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 to your mightiness!!!!!


----------



## bunnybreaker (Aug 7, 2008)

Banned because I am listening to Namie BANuro.

VIOLET SAUCE!!


----------



## WildWon (Aug 7, 2008)

This thread should really be done now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh, and Banned for posting in a thread that should technically be closed. (How did you do that?!)


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 7, 2008)

Ban game should never be closed!!It's too fun and has most replies!!

(we will unbann anybody who even approaches with the intention to close us..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

TEAM UP MATES!!


----------



## littlestevie (Aug 7, 2008)

banned for pointing out that this thread has more posts then the most replies thread


----------



## WildWon (Aug 7, 2008)

Banned for mentioning the same thing. Hypocrite. :no:


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 7, 2008)

WildWon, you're FRAMMED!!

*Posts merged*

I think i did something wrong!!


----------



## WildWon (Aug 7, 2008)

Banned cause i have NO idea what you're talkin bout, willis!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 7, 2008)

OOOOhh, I think you do, Bruce!!

Banned!!


----------



## bunnybreaker (Aug 7, 2008)

Welcome to Bantopia


----------



## Prime (Aug 7, 2008)

Banned for still not completing metal slug 7, IT CAME OUT AGES AGO!


----------



## WildWon (Aug 7, 2008)

Banned cause i don't think thats a completion of the game. I think thats the patch that translates 90% of the game


----------



## bunnybreaker (Aug 7, 2008)

Banned for correctness.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 7, 2008)

A ban done.


----------



## Nottulys (Aug 7, 2008)

Damnit, banned for being a fast bastard


----------



## WildWon (Aug 7, 2008)

Banned for spelling it wrong. Its "Correctivnessisity." Tard.

Wow... 3 at once. 

Banned for that. Yea!


----------



## Prime (Aug 7, 2008)

banend for correcting me and making me look like a fool


----------



## WildWon (Aug 7, 2008)

Banned for accusing me of making you look like a fool, when you do a good enough job of that yourself. Ooooo sickburn!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 7, 2008)

Banned for burning people with sick, that's just digusting.


----------



## bunnybreaker (Aug 7, 2008)

Banned for not offering ice (for the burn).


----------



## WildWon (Aug 7, 2008)

Banned for not offering either! What is it with people pointing out problems w/out fixing em!?

Prime, would you like some Healthy Ice to cure that Sick Burn?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 7, 2008)

Banned because I can offer Radioactivity..


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 7, 2008)

Banned for the possibility that radiation poisoning may possibly have been the cause of the sick, although it's highly unlikely.


----------



## WildWon (Aug 7, 2008)

Banned for thinking MY sickburn would include radiation! Comon now! I FOUNDED ARC!!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 7, 2008)

Banned for making hafta apologize.


----------



## bunnybreaker (Aug 7, 2008)

Banned because 'most replies' isn't even on the first page.

HA!

That thread sucks, and yes, I have never read or posted in it, because banning people is cooler.


----------



## WildWon (Aug 7, 2008)

Banned cause i haven't posted in Most Replies more than you!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 7, 2008)

Banned for not appreciating the random insanity that is most of the Most Replies thread.


----------



## bunnybreaker (Aug 7, 2008)

Banned for posting in both threads!

(maybe I should head over to most replies, but I want this one to "win")


----------



## xalphax (Aug 7, 2008)

DUUUUUDE!

i just realized im a super hero!!

my power: i can BAN people!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 7, 2008)

Banned for not extolling the virtues of the Duffy album Rockferry.


----------



## bunnybreaker (Aug 7, 2008)

Banned for not selling your body to make a music video dedicated to Utada Hikaru.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 7, 2008)

Banned because I sold my body to my girlfriend and now,  I'm a sex slave.....


----------



## bunnybreaker (Aug 8, 2008)

Banned because that's not sex she's doing to you


----------



## DarkAura (Aug 8, 2008)

Banned for creepy avatar... ugh


----------



## cosmo2389 (Aug 8, 2008)

Banned for being Canadian AND liking an anime that has a slow moving story line that contains a lot of filler all the while having interesting and likeable characters! 

(I say this because I watched the first season and found that the plot advancement that occurred in 24 episodes could easily have been done in twelve, yet I still found the characters interesting enough to watch the entire first season... I'm not hating on Bleach, I simply found it sub-par, especially with how popular it is...)


----------



## DarkAura (Aug 8, 2008)

Banned for making me cry.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  What did Canadians ever do to you?

and uh, fyi, naruto is 99% filler


----------



## cosmo2389 (Aug 8, 2008)

Banned for crying!



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> and uh, fyi, naruto is 99% filler



The statement above is true! I haven't seen much of the anime for that reason... I have read quite a good bit of the manga though!

Oh yeah, and Canadians have done nothing wrong except have better competitions in the Canadian version of Project Runway!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 8, 2008)

BANadian.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 8, 2008)

Bubbles for the next Canadian BAN.


----------



## bunnybreaker (Aug 8, 2008)

Bubble popping ban.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 8, 2008)

Gum chewing ban.


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 8, 2008)

alcoholic ban


----------



## bunnybreaker (Aug 8, 2008)

THIS


IS


BANNED!!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 8, 2008)

You're now officially posting in Banning Area..


----------



## WildWon (Aug 8, 2008)

Banned for stating the obvious :-O


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 8, 2008)

Banned for WildWonding around!


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 8, 2008)

selfban for no having enough banning reasons


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 8, 2008)

Banned because there is ALWAYS a reason!


----------



## WildWon (Aug 8, 2008)

Banned for a fully cap'd word.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 8, 2008)

Banned because you're unable to wear a cap with spiked hair!!


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 8, 2008)

banned because it can be worn with spiked hair


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 8, 2008)

Banned for 300 reference.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 8, 2008)

Banned for kittens!


----------



## SonicFan49 (Aug 8, 2008)

Banned for being Croatian.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 8, 2008)

Banned for being waaaay off with your sig!!


----------



## Endogene (Aug 8, 2008)

banned for doing a mod's job


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 8, 2008)

Skipping over Ton to ban the guy with the sig 100 times larger than it should be and 1000 times larger then his average post.


----------



## SonicFan49 (Aug 8, 2008)

@Toni Plutonij: Banned for dissing my sig.

@TrolleyDave: Banned for having 2 kittens instead of one.


----------



## dice (Aug 8, 2008)

banned for attempted banning


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 8, 2008)

dice, banned for being a Global BANerator..


----------



## SonicFan49 (Aug 8, 2008)

Banned for over 9000 reasons.


----------



## bunnybreaker (Aug 8, 2008)

Banned because your "global" status is a bit over exaggerated.

edit: Damn, that was aimed at dice. Selfban for slowness.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 8, 2008)

Banned for being a slow bunny!!


----------



## SonicFan49 (Aug 8, 2008)

Banned for using animation within animation.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





(Aimed at bunny breaker)


----------



## bunnybreaker (Aug 8, 2008)

Banned because that is just confusing.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 8, 2008)

Way to slow.............

Banned for a nice round number...130,300!!


----------



## SonicFan49 (Aug 8, 2008)

Banned for showing off your gay sig.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 8, 2008)

Banned because you know better than that..


----------



## SonicFan49 (Aug 8, 2008)

Banned for reasons that are too hard to even be explained.


----------



## bunnybreaker (Aug 8, 2008)

Banned for reasons I can't be arsed to explain.


----------



## SonicFan49 (Aug 8, 2008)

Banned for over 9000 reasons.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 8, 2008)

Banned for deja vu..


----------



## bunnybreaker (Aug 8, 2008)

Banned because you aren't in The Brilliant Green.


----------



## SonicFan49 (Aug 8, 2008)

Toni Plutonij: Banned for no reason.

bunnybreaker: Banned for using a shitty excuse for an avatar.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 8, 2008)

Banned for using a shitty excuse for an intellect.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 8, 2008)

@SonicFan49, Banned because bunnybreakers avatar beats the crap of your "hip" Link....(that picture destroys the image of Link!!!!!)

TrolleyDave, from  time to time (like now), I'm really glad I know you..you're such awesome temper..


----------



## SonicFan49 (Aug 8, 2008)

Banned cause you're too slow.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 8, 2008)

Banned because this reason was used more than your post count!


----------



## WildWon (Aug 8, 2008)

Banned because that same reason has been used more times than YOUR post count!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 8, 2008)

BAnned for being right (as always)....and the same goes for you (what I said for TrolleyDave)


----------



## WildWon (Aug 8, 2008)

Banned for making me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Dick.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 8, 2008)

Banned because you know I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you!!


----------



## SonicFan49 (Aug 8, 2008)

@Toni Plutonij: OMG, you killed that sentence. You bastard! (And that is why you're banned)


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 8, 2008)

WildWon will kill you for that!! (or BAN you at that matter)


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 8, 2008)

BANks for that comment earlier!


----------



## SonicFan49 (Aug 8, 2008)

lol That's your pun? lol Banned for that.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 8, 2008)

Banned for having a dumbass sig that got modded.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 8, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> BANks for that comment earlier!


You're BANcome!!

Awww, this SonicFan49 doesn't get a damn thing about this...


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 8, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



BANtastic.

I think not getting stuff is a normal thing for SonicBAN49.


----------



## SonicFan49 (Aug 8, 2008)

@TrolleyDave: Banned for having too many systems lol


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 8, 2008)

Banned because we don't know if you have any gaming systems!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 8, 2008)

Banned by accident!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 8, 2008)

Banned because I enjoy your banns!


----------



## bunnybreaker (Aug 8, 2008)

God, it's Bandemonium in here!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 8, 2008)

Ban, it's Goddemonium in here!


----------



## SonicFan49 (Aug 8, 2008)

The BANner in your sig looks horrifying.


----------



## bunnybreaker (Aug 8, 2008)

When is Bantendogs coming out?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 8, 2008)

Bannuary 1st 2009.


----------



## bunnybreaker (Aug 8, 2008)

That's banderful!


----------



## SonicFan49 (Aug 8, 2008)

Too ban we have to wait for it for another 5 months while the Japanese GET TO HAVE EVERYTHING 1ST!!!


----------



## bunnybreaker (Aug 8, 2008)

Banned because I am in the process of getting drunk before I go dancing.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 8, 2008)

Banned so I can say have a blast mate.


----------



## bunnybreaker (Aug 8, 2008)

Banned for not being able to come with (I think the night would be over if you came to Margate from Wales).


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 8, 2008)

Banned for making me sad by reminding me that there's no decent clubs in a 50 mile readius of here.


----------



## bunnybreaker (Aug 8, 2008)

Banned because the "club" I am going to is crap, it just happens to be the only place I can go and bust some made funky shapes in my locality.


----------



## SonicFan49 (Aug 8, 2008)

Banned cause my avatar owns yours.


----------



## bunnybreaker (Aug 8, 2008)

Banned for lying.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 8, 2008)

Banned for truthing.


----------



## SonicFan49 (Aug 8, 2008)

Banned for using improper vocabulary.


----------



## bunnybreaker (Aug 8, 2008)

B7 4 teh c0rrektor1zing!!!1!onetyone!!!!!!!11!!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 8, 2008)

Banned for making me laugh when the internet is serious business.


----------



## bunnybreaker (Aug 8, 2008)

Banned for using "serious business" instead of "for porn".


----------



## bunnybreaker (Aug 8, 2008)

Pre-ban cuz y'alls be too slow.


----------



## bunnybreaker (Aug 8, 2008)

Did someone preorder a ban? You get a free t-shirt and keychain, but you have to go to Electronics Bantique to collect it.


----------



## xcalibur (Aug 8, 2008)

banned for doing it wrong


----------



## bunnybreaker (Aug 8, 2008)

Banned for thinking anything with the word "ban" in this thread can be wrong.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 8, 2008)

Banned for bloody well beating me to punch.


----------



## bunnybreaker (Aug 8, 2008)

Banned cuz I actually just beat and punched you.


----------



## Minox (Aug 8, 2008)

Banned for making up false stories.


----------



## SonicFan49 (Aug 8, 2008)

Banned for looking at this fake Yu-Gi-Oh card or, in other words, Weegee's doggie face.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 8, 2008)

Banned for copyright infringement.


----------



## bunnybreaker (Aug 8, 2008)

Bandy Thomas.


----------



## SonicFan49 (Aug 8, 2008)

Banned for looking at what I forgot to mention in my last post:


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 8, 2008)

Banned for constantly being in the way of my bannings.

edit : So bunnybreakers post makes sense I originally banned him for not already being out there and chasing tarts when he's going out clubbing.


----------



## bunnybreaker (Aug 8, 2008)

Thankful ban as I am about to leave. Dunno about tarts, it WOULD be nice to get laid, it has been too long (nearly a year), but I'm not so fond of "tart" variety women.

edit: ^this^ made sense before TrolleyDave edited his post.


----------



## SonicFan49 (Aug 8, 2008)

@TrolleyDave: Banned for getting in the way of _*my*_ banningz.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 8, 2008)

Simple ban.

@ bunnybreaker : Have a good night mate, good luck with the pulling.


----------



## AXYPB (Aug 9, 2008)

Flag, banner, standard, troop, company, small unit.


----------



## SkankyYankee (Aug 9, 2008)

banned for using a dead language


----------



## Holaitsme (Aug 9, 2008)

banned for being a skank.


----------



## GameSoul (Aug 9, 2008)

Banned for no use of capitalization.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 9, 2008)

Banned because we don't need capitalization!


----------



## Holaitsme (Aug 9, 2008)

banned for being a hypocrite and using a capital in the beginning of your sentence.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 9, 2008)

Banned for getting the joke!


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 9, 2008)

banned for Banning Banned user

BrB(going to watch porn)


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 9, 2008)

Banned because porn is no good.....get the real thing!!


----------



## bunnybreaker (Aug 9, 2008)

Banned because that's the point of this game.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 9, 2008)

Banned because points doesn't mean nothing in this game..


----------



## bunnybreaker (Aug 9, 2008)

Banned because my download of Murder Princess just stopped for no reason.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 9, 2008)

Banned for pirating!!





I didn't knew you are a pirate!! I surely won't be playing with you anymore......


----------



## Holaitsme (Aug 9, 2008)

banned becuase i have everything and you have nothing! bwahahahaha!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 9, 2008)

Banned for being wrong!!!

(I do own the whole GBA & NDS collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).....Originals....yeah.....right........


----------



## bunnybreaker (Aug 9, 2008)

Banned because ninja don't buy intangible goods, they pirate like the best of us.


----------



## Holaitsme (Aug 9, 2008)

banned for not knowing am in the RIAA  and youve just admitted to pirateing ip has been logged and tracing.


----------



## bunnybreaker (Aug 9, 2008)

Banned because you are no threat to me, it's the Avex Trax Samurai I'm worried about.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 9, 2008)

Banned because Croatia LOVES pirates....No threat here!!


----------



## Minox (Aug 9, 2008)

Banned because Sweden is an even bigger Pirate nest.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 9, 2008)

Banned just because Sweden is bloody huge in comparison  with Croatia!! No  wonder you're nesting more pirates!!


----------



## Minox (Aug 9, 2008)

Banned because we even have a Pirate Bay.


----------



## Holaitsme (Aug 9, 2008)

banned for *crys* no bernie mac.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 9, 2008)

Banned because you should just get  out and get  yourself a BigMac then!!


----------



## Minox (Aug 9, 2008)

Banned because BigMacs tastes awful.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 9, 2008)

Banned because I've never actually ate BigMac!!


----------



## Holaitsme (Aug 9, 2008)

banned for being a glutton of air.


----------



## Minox (Aug 9, 2008)

Banned because air is overrated.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 9, 2008)

Banned because I'm a deadly glutton of air!


----------



## bunnybreaker (Aug 9, 2008)

Banned because gluttony is awesome.


----------



## Upperleft (Aug 9, 2008)

Banned for not having Guile as your avatar


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 9, 2008)

Banned.  Plain and simple.


----------



## bunnybreaker (Aug 9, 2008)

Conveluted ban.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 9, 2008)

Consistant ban.


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 9, 2008)

inConsistant ban

btw 
the bigmac is not really that big, is fucking small


----------



## bunnybreaker (Aug 9, 2008)

Banned because Gundam 00 was so bloody awesome.


----------



## SonicFan49 (Aug 9, 2008)

Banned for using a male cheerleader.


----------



## bunnybreaker (Aug 9, 2008)

Banned for not knowing I do actually own pompoms.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 9, 2008)

Banned for bragging about your dodgy plastic surgery.


----------



## bunnybreaker (Aug 10, 2008)

Banned for LOLifying me.


----------



## Nottulys (Aug 10, 2008)

*ban*anered


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 10, 2008)

Banned because I just came home from a concert, and it was bloody fantastic....I had a great time!!


----------



## Holaitsme (Aug 10, 2008)

banned for not saying what concert you went to.


----------



## Minox (Aug 10, 2008)

Banned for stealing my reason to ban him for.


----------



## AXYPB (Aug 10, 2008)

Banned for being a rebel without a cause.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 10, 2008)

Banned for being a zombie.


----------



## fischju (Aug 10, 2008)

Banned for being too old


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 10, 2008)

Banned for being a cheeky young whippersnapper, now get off my lawn.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 10, 2008)

Banned because I was watching The Unseen, punk band from Boston, and they played great.....It was a really god show, and one of the best concerts lately!!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 10, 2008)

Banned cos I've never heard of them I'm gonna have to check them out now!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 10, 2008)

Banned because you should! They are on Hellcat now, and they are really well known band....Great guys, gone for drinks and  laughs after the show with the people..Just to hang out and have a good time, when most of the bands just go in the van to sleep or move along..


----------



## Holaitsme (Aug 10, 2008)

banned for becuase i said so.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 10, 2008)

Banned cos the voices said so.


----------



## Tommy Gunn (Aug 10, 2008)

Banned because i can't here the voices.


----------



## Holaitsme (Aug 10, 2008)

banned for thinkinig r4 ftw.


----------



## Tommy Gunn (Aug 10, 2008)

banned for spelling error


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 10, 2008)

Banned for Rocky V reference.


----------



## AXYPB (Aug 10, 2008)

Banned for having no wiki page.


----------



## Holaitsme (Aug 10, 2008)

banned from being from Central Coast, Virginia, USA.?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 10, 2008)

Banned because your sig ain't no freaking gold pot....
i'm clicking the damn thing, and still ain't rich!!


----------



## Holaitsme (Aug 10, 2008)

banned for ???


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 10, 2008)

Banned for !!!


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 10, 2008)

banned for exclamationing


----------



## Holaitsme (Aug 10, 2008)




----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 10, 2008)

Branded....


----------



## Holaitsme (Aug 10, 2008)

i got to go bask in all my bans.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 10, 2008)

I have to go ask for all your bans.


----------



## Holaitsme (Aug 10, 2008)

why ask when you can just download the bans.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 10, 2008)

But then, my HD will be banned!!


----------



## Holaitsme (Aug 10, 2008)

thats all right just get anti banware.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 10, 2008)

Yeah, got that....But what to do with the ban-ups?!


----------



## Holaitsme (Aug 10, 2008)

what you need to do is download banbot ban and destroy.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 10, 2008)

It seems that my banternet connection is failing...


----------



## Holaitsme (Aug 10, 2008)

banned for not knowing that my evil plan was to lure you into this ban.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 10, 2008)

Damn.....banned for acting friendly, and than swinging the banhammer in the most crucial moment!!


----------



## littlestevie (Aug 10, 2008)

banned for being awesome


----------



## ScuberSteve (Aug 10, 2008)

banned for not being the little version of me


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 10, 2008)

Banned for coming here after all this time and thinking that you have the right to just ban people!!

(actually, you do....welcome Steve)


----------



## littlestevie (Aug 10, 2008)

banned because i can


----------



## Holaitsme (Aug 10, 2008)

banned becuase i cant think of anything.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 10, 2008)

Banned because reason  is always here, you just haven't looked  enough..


----------



## Veho (Aug 10, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Banned because reason  is always here, you just haven't looked  enough..


Banned because, while _a_ reason for banning can always be found, _reason*_ itself is often absent from Testing Area. Along with common sense and common decency. 




Spoiler: *Definition of "reason"



REASON: the capacity for rational thought or inference or discrimination; "we are told that man is endowed with reason and capable of distinguishing good from evil"; rationality; the state of having good sense and sound judgment; "his rationality may have been impaired"; "he had to rely less on reason than on rousing their emotions"




In addition, I shall now ban myself for explaining my puns.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 10, 2008)

Not need for me banning  you, as I see you already did that..but yeah....Testing Area is reasonless most of the time..


----------



## xcalibur (Aug 10, 2008)

What the hell am I supposed to do now?


----------



## Westside (Aug 10, 2008)

Banned for being slow.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 10, 2008)

Banned for failing at this simple, yet amazing game....

(I know you were joking, so don't ban me for that)..

EDIT: I'm kinda slow myself..


----------



## Veho (Aug 10, 2008)

Banned for being slow!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 10, 2008)

Banned for lack of creativity..


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 10, 2008)

scooby-scooby-bANNNNNNNNNNNNNN


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 10, 2008)

Banned for missing it....SCOOOOOBY-DOOOOOOOOBY-DOOOOOOOOO (or BAAAAAAN in this case)


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 10, 2008)

banned for not missing it


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 10, 2008)

Banned because Scooby is awesome!!


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 10, 2008)

banned because the powerful girls are far better than scooby-doo!!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 10, 2008)

Yeah, but banned because Patrick from SpongeBob kicks the hell of those three!


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 10, 2008)

banned because princess peach kicks more asses than patrick who is a stupid star fish


----------



## littlestevie (Aug 10, 2008)

Banned because princess peach takes it up the arse not kicks arse


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 10, 2008)

Banned for being right as always..


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 10, 2008)

banned for banning someone who was right


----------



## bunnybreaker (Aug 10, 2008)

reym said:
			
		

> banned because the powerful girls are far better than scooby-doo!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Banned for being more wrong than George W. Bush.


----------



## distorted.freque (Aug 10, 2008)

Banned for liking PPG with a fiery passion! Honestly, I feel like making a dirty comment right now. XD


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 10, 2008)

Banned because we are pround of being Powerful porn girls  fans


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 10, 2008)

Banned for being such a huge fan you don't even get your idols name right.


----------



## bunnybreaker (Aug 10, 2008)

Banned because it's what Buttercup would do.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 10, 2008)

Banned because I actually own collectors edition of PowerPuff Girls with all seasons, unreleased episodes, sketches, comics, movie, pilot episodes, special episodes and commercials..

(and I really do!!)


----------



## bunnybreaker (Aug 10, 2008)

Banned because I only have the downloaded equivilent of that. Also, this banning will mean little to you when I rob you of such possesions, you don't deserve them!!!!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 10, 2008)

Haha, I'm  quite a fan of old Cartoon Network..

I recently got all episodes of Wacky Racers, both  seasons.....Got them from a friend..
I also have all Dexters Laboratory, Cow & Chicken and SpongeBob Squarepants (I know he's from Nickelodeon)..
And I have all Simpsons.....

but most of it are pirated goods......just the  way I like it..


----------



## distorted.freque (Aug 10, 2008)

*bans bunnybreaker for threatening to steal the Boss's possessions.*


----------



## bunnybreaker (Aug 10, 2008)

Skip bans Toni Plutonij for not banning me.

Bans distorted.frequency for having a boss.


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 10, 2008)

Bans for not changing to Bummybreaker.


----------



## science (Aug 10, 2008)

Banned for not changing name to [G]aydrian


----------



## bunnybreaker (Aug 10, 2008)

Bans for not being Straightdrian 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





(I'm not homophobic)

edit: science is always getting in my way, mostly in life, and now on GBATemp.


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 10, 2008)

Banned for oppression.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 10, 2008)

Banned for not knowing that she just simply likes to call me that....I never dictate anything to her, because I'm a nice ruler who treat his people in a best manner there is.......

That's the pure respect I get in return!

EDIT: This was going for bunnybreaker..

Gaydrian, I really have to ban you for all that happiness you spread around!!


----------



## bunnybreaker (Aug 10, 2008)

Banned for having minions.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 10, 2008)

Banned because you call my friends minions!! But actually,  they are just my friends!


----------



## AXYPB (Aug 10, 2008)

Banned for not being pretty enough.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 11, 2008)

Banned for not being tough enough.


----------



## Nottulys (Aug 11, 2008)

Banned for riding on a Trolley.


----------



## Son of Science (Aug 11, 2008)

Banned for not being tulys.


----------



## Holaitsme (Aug 11, 2008)

banned for getting rejected so many times on your name change.


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 11, 2008)




----------



## WildWon (Aug 11, 2008)

Banned due to image size restrictions. Knock that off. Thread Closed.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 11, 2008)

Banned for closing the thread, while topic is still open!!


----------



## WildWon (Aug 11, 2008)

Banned, cause i just got internetz at home last night, so weekend banning will be happening! (Thanks local library and new wireless NIC!)


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 11, 2008)

Banned for making me happy.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Congratulations!!


----------



## WildWon (Aug 11, 2008)

Banned for being happy. Thats not allowed here!


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 11, 2008)

banned for being naughty


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 11, 2008)

Banned for make me break the rules then!!!!!

..and I was so happy.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT:bloody reym....


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 11, 2008)

banned for slowness


----------



## Upperleft (Aug 11, 2008)

Banned for being so serious


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 11, 2008)

Banned if you're better than me, it doesn't mean I'm lazy....Just because I dress like this, doesn't mean I'm a communist!!


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 11, 2008)

banned for nazistic speech


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 11, 2008)

Banned for calling me something I'm strongly against!


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 11, 2008)

banned for having the same thought as me


----------



## Quanno (Aug 11, 2008)

Banned for posting before me


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 11, 2008)

Banned because there are 3585 posts before yours!!


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 11, 2008)

banned because im the king and i can post anywhere/anytime i want


----------



## Quanno (Aug 11, 2008)

Banned for saying things that aren't true


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 11, 2008)

banned because even if u dont accept it .. thats the truth!!!


----------



## Quanno (Aug 11, 2008)

Banned for banning me!




(HA!)


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 11, 2008)

Banned for being more truthful than Quanno..

EDIT: yeah, right....too slow man, to slow......


----------



## Quanno (Aug 11, 2008)

banned for banning someone who isn't supposed to be me

EDIT: ...me too...


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 11, 2008)

banned for confusing me 

@toni:
it seem that u r slow today.. is it because u didnt have ur radioactive bacon?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 11, 2008)

Banned for noticing that today just isn't my day..It's been very busy day at work.....so I don't have the time really..


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 11, 2008)

banned for not having the time to play with us


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 11, 2008)

Not gonna ban you this time, just becase of that button..

Great stuff..
..and believe me, I'm really sorry I don't have more time......


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 11, 2008)

know what am i supposed to do
anyone interested in a free ban.. 
contact me at: [email protected]


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 11, 2008)

You've got mail....


----------



## Veho (Aug 11, 2008)

And you got banned.


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 11, 2008)

banned because i was the one supposed to ban him


----------



## Veho (Aug 11, 2008)

Banned for not wanting to share.


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 11, 2008)

banned because that isnt a pot of gold to share.


----------



## AXYPB (Aug 11, 2008)

Banned for conspiring to take a pot o gold.


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 11, 2008)

banned for.. shh.. dont telll no one


----------



## WildWon (Aug 11, 2008)

Banned cause i have already stolen the pot of gold. All your attempts will be fruitless!!! AHAHAHAHAHA!

Banned for jumping in front of me and stealing my glory...


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 11, 2008)

"im sorry" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



banned because ur attempt to steal my goldy  failed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



mwhahhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## WildWon (Aug 11, 2008)

Banned. *steals good for realz, sucka.*


----------



## bunnybreaker (Aug 11, 2008)

Banned because I started my new job today, wooo!


----------



## WildWon (Aug 11, 2008)

Banned for that damned "dancing" avy. We've told you before you were banned for it, and you keep coming back!

BANNED!


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 11, 2008)

true 
get that dancers out or teach her some new movements
or get bannnned perma...


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 11, 2008)

Banned because TrolleyDave will probably jupin in before me, and ban you first..

EDIT: reym, you slut!


----------



## xalphax (Aug 11, 2008)

banned because the sky outside is full of clouds....


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 11, 2008)

If the color of clouds is green, run towards them, trust me... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Banned for the drama..


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 11, 2008)

banned because i dont care about ur personal life/situations

EDIT: damn late

banned for planning to corrupt a civilian so u can get him into ur team




			
				Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Banned because TrolleyDave will probably jupin in before me, and ban you first..
> 
> EDIT: reym, you slut!



lolz... u forgot me


----------



## WildWon (Aug 11, 2008)

Banned for being slooooow.


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 11, 2008)

banned because i heard/read too many times that "slow"


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 11, 2008)

Banned because the dream team is here..



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> 4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: reym, Toni Plutonij, WildWon, TrolleyDave


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 11, 2008)

banned because they are all gone now
only trollydave is there for about 2 hours  i think


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 11, 2008)

He's probably gone, but left the PC ON with this page opened..

Banned for not being like him!


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 11, 2008)

right 
banned because u r not the one who pays the bills in my home
im saving the energy 
im being greeNNN-GREEENN


----------



## WildWon (Aug 11, 2008)

Banned, because green is BAD! JOIN ARC!!! (free bacon with every ARC membership!)

>_>


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 11, 2008)

banned for trying to get members to the arc by offering them free bacons!! 

what ARC stands for? Atomic Reactive club
u should add a G to it. ARGC=atomic reactive gay club


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 11, 2008)

bye guys im out
*selfban* 
gonna watch some hd porn  play hd games on my ps3


----------



## bunnybreaker (Aug 11, 2008)

Banned for not being in my dance crew.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 11, 2008)

Banned for not being in Super Crew.


----------



## bunnybreaker (Aug 11, 2008)

Banned because my dance crew (B.A.D.Ass.) is better.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 11, 2008)

Banned because you think your ass is better?!


----------



## xalphax (Aug 11, 2008)

banned for desiring my trust


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 11, 2008)

Banned for trusting my desire..


----------



## bunnybreaker (Aug 11, 2008)

Banned for dissin' ma crew.


----------



## hamstarr (Aug 11, 2008)

banned for not being funny, and for using the 4chan word too often.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 11, 2008)

Banned for Freddie Star reference.


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 11, 2008)

You are banned for having too many game consoles.


----------



## bunnybreaker (Aug 11, 2008)

hamstarr said:
			
		

> banned for not being funny, and for using the 4chan word too often.



Banned because I never go to 4chan so have no idea what you are on about.

NeSchn, you are banned for having "nes" in your name.


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 11, 2008)

Your banned for having a very odd avatar.


----------



## Minox (Aug 11, 2008)

Banned for having a very dark avatar.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 11, 2008)

Banned for having eyeish avatar..


----------



## bunnybreaker (Aug 11, 2008)

Banned for floral avatar capabale of (radio)activating rayfever.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 11, 2008)

Banned for regular posting here.....


----------



## bunnybreaker (Aug 11, 2008)

Banned because I am in love with Onimaru Miki


----------



## WildWon (Aug 12, 2008)

Banned because i can at this time of night with HAVING MY HOME INTERNETZ BACK AGAIN!!! MUAHAHAHAHAHA A-HAHAHAHAHA!!! AHAHAH*hack cough*


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 12, 2008)

Banned so I can give you some cough medicine!!


----------



## Holaitsme (Aug 12, 2008)

banned becuase my laptop chargers breaking.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 12, 2008)

How dares he?!?!?!
Banned for not chopping his head of!! Bite that cable!!


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 12, 2008)

banned because he will get arrested by the FBA(federal banning association) for abusing/raping a cable


today is the day of my 200th post whooo-hooo
anyone for a bancake or *BA*co*N*? or a fizzy ban?


----------



## xalphax (Aug 12, 2008)

can someone else ban him? i'm short with bans atm.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 12, 2008)

Banned for being a midget.


----------



## Dylan (Aug 12, 2008)

banned for have 1337 as a post count


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 12, 2008)

Banned for noticing when I didn't!


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 12, 2008)

banned for having an unreadable avatar.

EDIT: damn TrolleyDave

banned for joining gbatemp on 1st of january 2007


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 12, 2008)

Banned because I'm here!!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 12, 2008)

Banned because you're not really here, you're in the Twilight Zone.


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 12, 2008)

Banned because thats not a reason to ban me

welcome

EDIT: Trolley u make me go greENNN.

banned banned BANNED BANNED


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 12, 2008)

Banned because I NEED a reason...no, I need THE reason to ban you!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 12, 2008)

Hulk BAAAAAAAAN!


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 12, 2008)

banned before trolley jumps in and ban u

EDIT:
TROLLEYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! u *********************************************************

TROLLEY banned for hulking out before me


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 12, 2008)

Banned for being waaaaay too slow consistantly.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 12, 2008)

Banned because I ban with the speed of light!!

EDIT: Green light that is..

EDIT EDIT: Radioactive Green!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 12, 2008)

Banned for banning me so fast I didn't even see the banning.


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 12, 2008)

banned ....... will find a reason before trolley does

EDIT: FOR JESUS CHRIST 
OmFg


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 12, 2008)

Banned for not using Mavis Beacon more.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 12, 2008)

Banned for being Speedy Banzales.


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 12, 2008)

banned because i dont know wht mavis bacon is 
i only know radioactive bacons

EDIT:
U Bastard *cry*


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 12, 2008)

I literally almost fell from my chair at work.....

Banned for being so freakin' funny..both of you!!


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 12, 2008)

banned for thinking that we are clowns 




this what happened to me 
@toni 
i was active yesterday but im radioacive today


----------



## ackers (Aug 12, 2008)

banned for being too radioactive


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 12, 2008)

banned for being right

EDIT:
finally TROLLEYDAVE has finished his ammunitions


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 12, 2008)

Ackers said:
			
		

> banned for being too radioactive


Does that means you're joining Radioactive Forces??

Not gonna ban you now..*in anticipation for an answer!!*


----------



## WildWon (Aug 12, 2008)

Banned for trying to gather more members to your Radioactive Force in the "You Are Banned" thread. For shame!

(ps, join ARC, we have free bacon!)


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 12, 2008)

You'll never learn o young boy WildWon....
Banned for forgetting that this game actually created Radioactive Forces.....(thus, futhermore triggered the anti-reaction for ARC to be created)


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 12, 2008)

banned because im allergic to bacons and 
u haven't notice that the real title of this topic is under-cover 
the "you are BANNED" game actually is "you are radioactive" game 
mwahhhhhHHHHHHH *cough* 






EDIT: arghh tony u messed up my glory


----------



## linuxares (Aug 12, 2008)

Banned because I didn't worship number 42 enough


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 12, 2008)

banned because i didnt and will never ask if u worship number 42


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 12, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Ackers said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








yes......i want u....... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



feels gay man


----------



## littlestevie (Aug 12, 2008)

banned because i want cat5 handcuffs


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 12, 2008)

banned because i say soooOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 12, 2008)

Banned because you learned to be really cool in this game!!


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 12, 2008)

thx
anyway Banned


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 12, 2008)

Banned cos I'm back.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 12, 2008)

You're wellcome reym!!

However, you're banned for requesting to recall yourself DarkReym!!!!!!!


----------



## littlestevie (Aug 12, 2008)

banned for being slow


----------



## WildWon (Aug 12, 2008)

Banned for being little.


----------



## Nottulys (Aug 12, 2008)

Banned for being diet-radioactive.


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 12, 2008)

banned for not being radioactive at whole



			
				Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> You're wellcome reym!!
> 
> However, you're banned for requesting to recall yourself DarkReym!!!!!!!



actually is DarkRey 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




was there any DarkRey before me


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 12, 2008)

Banned for chatting on a secure channel.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 12, 2008)

Banned for not cheating on a secure channel..


----------



## WildWon (Aug 12, 2008)

Banned for not cheating on a sequel channel..


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 12, 2008)

Banned because I can't think of a snappy comeback, damn you!


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 12, 2008)

banned for not telling me that there was a secure channel
EDIT:
Banned for not being so awesome like scooby-dooo


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 12, 2008)

Banned for making punch my monitor in the exact positon that your avatar is in.


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 12, 2008)

banned for abusing my avatar without my consent


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 12, 2008)

Banned because you should change your name to GreenRay!!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 12, 2008)

Banned for rightness!


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 12, 2008)

banned for trollyness


----------



## xalphax (Aug 12, 2008)

i can see banned people....


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 12, 2008)

banned for being out-of-this-worldddddddddddddddddddddddddd (i mean this topic)


----------



## Quanno (Aug 12, 2008)

Banned for changing your name from Reym to Darkray!


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 12, 2008)

banned for mispelling my name 
darkrey no darkray(dis sound kool) or darkreym as some1 else said before


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 12, 2008)

everyone is banned for not playing with me


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 12, 2008)

one ban

*Posts merged*

2 ban

*Posts merged*

3 ban


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 12, 2008)

Banned because I really LOVE your new banner!!!!!!!!


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 12, 2008)

banned for banning me when ur happy grrhhh
and 
banned for breaking my combo
thx
just changing everything


----------



## bunnybreaker (Aug 12, 2008)

Banned because you were doing a crappy dail-a-combo, not an ubercool manual ultra.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 12, 2008)

Banned for attacking  on my new ally!!

YOu mess with one of us, you mess with ALL of us!!


----------



## xalphax (Aug 12, 2008)

BANNED for not making me part of the team 

;_;


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 12, 2008)

Do you want to join?!

Just tell me,  and I'll add you to the list of Radioactive Forces allies!!
(not gonna ban  you for the sake of recruiting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## bunnybreaker (Aug 12, 2008)

Banned for such shameless recruitment drive, you are like the fucking military up in this banning bitch.

Also, you think a bunch of radioactive chumps can tke me on? I'MA FRRRUCK Y'ALLZ UP ONE TIME!!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 12, 2008)

Banned for using the English language like it was Jodie Foster in The Accused.


----------



## WildWon (Aug 12, 2008)

Everyone on this page is banned for Radioactive Activity.

All will be unbanned if they join The ARC (Anti-Radiation Corp). We have free bacon!

And, again, Toni. For shame! Trying to recruit in here >_>


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 12, 2008)

bunnybreaker, banned  because one of my dearest tempers banned you just now too, and squashed you like a bug!!
Also, you should really consider joining  the Radioactive  Forces..You dance like hell, we could always use that!!

TrolleyDave, banned because I googled Brandy Thomas, and couldn't find a reason why there would be a fan club about her..Just a bunch of semi-naked pictures..

EDIT:ooooo here comes the WildWon boy.........You came for a class, to see how the true forces work!!
Sit and watch!! ARC aren't that active as I see it!!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 12, 2008)

Banned so I can tell you the Brandy Thomas Fan Club thing is a way to take the piss out of a cam girl obsessed mate that I've got.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 12, 2008)

Uh, got it.......Banned for telling me that..(replace banned with thanx 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 12, 2008)

Banx?


----------



## Quanno (Aug 12, 2008)

Banned for not banning toni plutonij


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 12, 2008)

Banned because we have enough respect for each other, that we can skip banning now and then (yes, evin in a game like this)..


----------



## xalphax (Aug 12, 2008)

banned.

thats my way to say thank you ;-)


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 12, 2008)

..You're welcome.....Always appreciate new men abroad!!

And, if I may add......Awesome description text!!!! Looking  good soldier!!


----------



## bunnybreaker (Aug 12, 2008)

Banned for not releasing the secrets of changing said text.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 12, 2008)

Banned because secrets are reveled only to the worthy.....Are you one of those?!?!


----------



## bunnybreaker (Aug 12, 2008)

Worthers Original banning!


----------



## bunnybreaker (Aug 12, 2008)

Self ban for having to go to bed early.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 12, 2008)

Banned for being an old man.


----------



## Twiffles (Aug 13, 2008)

Banned for being cooler than me. >_>


----------



## Cablephish (Aug 13, 2008)

Banned for spouting out lies about who's cooler that who. It's obviously me... XD


----------



## SkankyYankee (Aug 13, 2008)

banned for making people wait for you


----------



## Minox (Aug 13, 2008)

Banned because I've been absent from this topic for a while.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 13, 2008)

The Man from Del Monte, he says "No way, ban him".


----------



## Holaitsme (Aug 13, 2008)

banned for sending me a message for the movie game.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 13, 2008)

Banned for not checking the movie thread when tt's your turn.


----------



## Holaitsme (Aug 13, 2008)

banned for misspelling the word it.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 13, 2008)

Banned because your name should be Holattsme!!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 13, 2008)

I'm playing on my own!!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 13, 2008)

I'm a solo playaz!!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 13, 2008)

I'm a player with nobody to ban!!

*Posts merged*

I'm gonna go water my radioactive plants!!


----------



## Veho (Aug 13, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> I'm gonna go water my radioactive plants!!


With heavy water? 


Banned for not banning anyone in your post.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 13, 2008)

Banned because now I have you!!!!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 13, 2008)

And now you're gone!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Playin' solo again!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Veho (Aug 13, 2008)

So you're playing with yourself? 

Banned for public indecency.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 13, 2008)

Banned because with my looks, here in Croatia, I'm public indecent even if I'm not playing with myself!!


----------



## Twiffles (Aug 13, 2008)

Banned for stating the obvious.


----------



## littlestevie (Aug 13, 2008)

banned for talking about jerking off in your sig


----------



## Veho (Aug 13, 2008)

Banned for being so touchy.


----------



## xalphax (Aug 13, 2008)

banned!

(the first ban of the day is usually the best!)


----------



## littlestevie (Aug 13, 2008)

banned for not being creative


----------



## xalphax (Aug 13, 2008)

banned for .... false assumptions!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 13, 2008)

Banned so I could have a laugh with a new ally!!


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 13, 2008)

banned so i can have a laugh with my boss

boss im at ur serivice



			
				Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> I'm gonna go water my radioactive plants!!


wtf i thought u use radioactive liquids to feed them


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 13, 2008)

littlestevie
u r banned for lurking around and not playing with us


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 13, 2008)

Actually, they are fed on Plutonium crums..But they need regular water! Some weird plants!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Banned (in a good way 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) for actually caring for my precious plants!!


----------



## littlestevie (Aug 13, 2008)

banned for forgetting about me

(darkrey you are banned for noticing i was lurking, i dont close this page very often)


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 13, 2008)

That's the spirit......anned for doing the right thing, and keeping this game opened!


----------



## Vampiress (Aug 13, 2008)

Banned for banning my bf before me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (HI IM NEW!)


----------



## littlestevie (Aug 13, 2008)

banned for being a girl


----------



## Vampiress (Aug 13, 2008)

Banned for being a computer know-it-all geek


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 13, 2008)

Banned for not joining Radioactive Force..


----------



## Vampiress (Aug 13, 2008)

Banned for being apart of the radioactive force and not being apart of the vampires force


----------



## littlestevie (Aug 13, 2008)

@toni: banned for banning my gf

@vampiress: banned for not joining us


----------



## Vampiress (Aug 13, 2008)

Banned for not being with the dark side as a vampire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *bites littlestevie*

and also for making me laugh so much with following a beaver head turning around on your computer screen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (quick edited)


----------



## littlestevie (Aug 13, 2008)

banned because we have the ARC and Radioactive forces we dont need another


----------



## Vampiress (Aug 13, 2008)

Banned for starting to get that lame song that your singing right now and that was on your computer stuck into my head


----------



## WildWon (Aug 13, 2008)

Banned for having 0 posts and banning. For shame!

(wow! ARC was referenced along side the Radioactive Force! Its becoming a powerful entity, the ARC is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) (and we have free bacon!)


----------



## Vampiress (Aug 13, 2008)

Banned for banning me when I only signed up 10 minutes ago


----------



## littlestevie (Aug 13, 2008)

banned for not joining when i did


----------



## Vampiress (Aug 13, 2008)

Banned for not telling me about it when you joined


----------



## littlestevie (Aug 13, 2008)

banned because i did u were next to me in bed


----------



## Law (Aug 13, 2008)

Banned for personal life references.


----------



## Twiffles (Aug 13, 2008)

Banned for mentioning real life.


----------



## littlestevie (Aug 13, 2008)

banned because we all have a real life


----------



## xalphax (Aug 13, 2008)

banned because magic 8 ball predicted it!


----------



## Vampiress (Aug 13, 2008)

Banned because magic 8 balls lie!


----------



## littlestevie (Aug 13, 2008)

banned for being so quick


----------



## Vampiress (Aug 13, 2008)

Banned for being so slow


----------



## Law (Aug 13, 2008)

Banned for having a huge signature that breaks the forum rules.


----------



## Vampiress (Aug 13, 2008)

Banned for dissing my kool sig pic. (better now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Ray5780 (Aug 13, 2008)

Banned for being a eurofag

LULZ!















"Your imagination is my signature"


----------



## Law (Aug 13, 2008)

Banned for thinking Australia is in Fagrope.


----------



## Ray5780 (Aug 13, 2008)

banned for not realizing i was late at replying

















BASEMENT!


----------



## littlestevie (Aug 13, 2008)

banned for being lame


----------



## Vampiress (Aug 13, 2008)

Banned for being lamer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (and telling me not to put 'shit' onto your computer when im trying to create a better sig pic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## littlestevie (Aug 13, 2008)

banned because i can and banning toni plutonij for lurking


----------



## Law (Aug 13, 2008)

Banned for banning Toni when he hasn't even made a post.


----------



## Vampiress (Aug 13, 2008)

Banned for banning for a random reason


----------



## littlestevie (Aug 13, 2008)

banned for being wrong (i saw before the edit)


----------



## Vampiress (Aug 13, 2008)

Banned for banning me for being too relaxed after a shower and not knowing what was going on!


----------



## Law (Aug 13, 2008)

Banned for having personal discussions in the Testing Area of GBAtemp during a forum game.


----------



## Vampiress (Aug 13, 2008)

Banned for being too strict


----------



## Twiffles (Aug 13, 2008)

Banned for join yesterday.


----------



## Vampiress (Aug 13, 2008)

Banned for joining ages ago


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 13, 2008)

Banned for carrying the game on  so  well..

Now, can we expect your support in Radioactive Force (we accept Vampires, hell, we prefer them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), plus, we have littlestevie as one of the stronger allies..


----------



## Vampiress (Aug 13, 2008)

Banned for bribing me since littlestevie (aka my bf) is in it.

I'll stick to the dark side no matter what hehehehehe. And no matter if you prefure vampires 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







, i'm sticking here for a while


----------



## littlestevie (Aug 13, 2008)

Banned for thinking it was a bribe...... the ARC tried to bribe with there "we have free bacon" routine


----------



## Vampiress (Aug 13, 2008)

Banned for making me confused! (Free bacon is good though! - Off to bed, nini! Till later XD)


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 13, 2008)

banned because Free bacon is gud but radioactive bacon is much far better than it





p.s
welcome to the forum



			
				Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Banned for carrying the game on  so  well..
> 
> Now, can we expect your support in Radioactive Force (we accept Vampires, hell, we prefer them
> 
> ...



woot woot


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 13, 2008)

no one is playing with me 




selfban


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 13, 2008)

100th selfban


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 13, 2008)

200th self ban


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 13, 2008)

300th self ban


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 13, 2008)

400th self ban


----------



## bunnybreaker (Aug 13, 2008)

B-b-b-bunnybreaker!

Banned for getting bunnybreakeded.


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 13, 2008)

500th ban







  fuck it 
im out
u lot big racists 
dont wanna play with u lot anymore
*cry*


----------



## bunnybreaker (Aug 13, 2008)

Banned for great injustice.


----------



## bunnybreaker (Aug 13, 2008)

Upgraded ban for the next person.


----------



## bunnybreaker (Aug 13, 2008)

New version ban for next person.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 13, 2008)

bunnybreaker, banned for making DarkRey cry!!!!!! Don't put down my men!!!!


----------



## Holaitsme (Aug 13, 2008)

banned for having the power to make children cry.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 13, 2008)

Banned because I have lots of  powers, I just don't use them  often!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 13, 2008)

And the ban(d) played on.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 13, 2008)

But you still got Banned From Pubs!!


----------



## Holaitsme (Aug 13, 2008)

banned for not getting banned from pubs


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 13, 2008)

Banarchist.


----------



## bunnybreaker (Aug 14, 2008)

Banned because I am drunk


----------



## Vampiress (Aug 14, 2008)

Banned for being drunk, and just coz I can coz I just woke up and am already late!


----------



## bunnybreaker (Aug 14, 2008)

Banned because it is way past my bed time and I am likely to wake up and be late.


----------



## Nottulys (Aug 14, 2008)

banned because you have a bed time.


----------



## bunnybreaker (Aug 14, 2008)

Banned because you own a Playstation of some form.

edit: I kan sbel.


----------



## Vampiress (Aug 14, 2008)

Banned for dissing playstation. It aint THAT bad lol.


----------



## littlestevie (Aug 14, 2008)

banned for not knowing the true evil of sony... the first was alright.... kinda went downhill from there tho


----------



## Vampiress (Aug 14, 2008)

Banned for being such a console geek (not my fault im blonde in the head with some things 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol)


----------



## littlestevie (Aug 14, 2008)

IMO you are banned


----------



## Vampiress (Aug 14, 2008)

Banned for using netspeakish kinda stuff with me


----------



## distorted.freque (Aug 14, 2008)

Banned for not allying yourself with a group yet. Join Toni Plutonij's radioactive group now. >


----------



## Vampiress (Aug 14, 2008)

Banned for ordering me to join something I don't want too yet (I HATE BEING ORDERED! littlestevie knows that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## littlestevie (Aug 14, 2008)

banned because you should join the radioactive forces


----------



## Vampiress (Aug 14, 2008)

Bans everyone in advance if they mention the radioactive force one more time!!!!!

@littlestevie - MAKE ME BIATCH!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 14, 2008)

Banned for being littlestevies gimp.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 14, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Bans everyone in advance if they mention the radioactive force one more time!!!!!



Banned because you didn't get me right..I'm _calling_ you to join Radioactive Force....When you're an ally, you're not being pushed around or ordered..That's the way we work, however ARC gives you bacon, and than treats you bad, WildWon is a slavedriver!!


----------



## Vampiress (Aug 14, 2008)

Banned for saying i'm wrong! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				distorted.frequency said:
			
		

> Banned for not allying yourself with a group yet. Join Toni Plutonij's radioactive group now. >



See!!!!! 'Join Toni Plutonij's radioactive group now'


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 14, 2008)

Banned because you again, mistaken me with my men....*I* am calling you to join me/us....I can't help it that my people are so satisfied with the Force, so they order others to join, I however, take a little bit different approach..I never forced anyone into anything, they all came to me..and now, they are 100 times stronger then they were..


----------



## littlestevie (Aug 14, 2008)

banned for being 100% correct


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 14, 2008)

Banned so I can thank you properly!! YOu're improving littlestevie, bravo for you!!


----------



## Vampiress (Aug 14, 2008)

Bannec coz I can't think straight right now (shouldn't of had that 4 hour + nap heh)


----------



## littlestevie (Aug 14, 2008)

Vampiress said:
			
		

> Bannec coz I can't think straight right now (shouldn't of had that 4 hour + nap heh)



banned because wtf is bannec


----------



## Vampiress (Aug 14, 2008)

BANNED************** (spelling mistake from the other post above)

Banned for banning me since i'm half asleep still!


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 14, 2008)

Banned for censoring those words though i can see them with my radioactives eyes



			
				Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Banned because you again, mistaken me with my men....*I* am calling you to join me/us....I can't help it that my people are so satisfied with the Force, so they order others to join, I however, take a little bit different approach..I never forced anyone into anything, they all came to me..and now, they are 100 times stronger then they were..


----------



## Vampiress (Aug 14, 2008)

Banned for having a cool sig of Gaara


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 14, 2008)

am i supposed to BAN u for that
ofcourse YES
BANNED


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 14, 2008)

Banned because,once you join me, you are all right!! There aren't people in my Force who can be wrong!!


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 14, 2008)

banned for lateness
or were u talking to me?


----------



## Vampiress (Aug 14, 2008)

Banned for mentionining/talking about the force yet again (starting to get annoyed about it now v.v"... I'll join when I want too!) @ Toni Plutonij

Banned for posting before me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 @DarkRey


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 14, 2008)

now i have to seriously(how do i spell it) BAN u for not joining the darkforce oops i mean radioactive force


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 14, 2008)

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=100546&hl=

TONI someone FOUND U!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

banned


----------



## Vampiress (Aug 14, 2008)

Banned for mentioning the radioactive force yet again!!!!!


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 14, 2008)

banned because radioactivity is the future, even if u dont accept it thats will be the future
no 1 can stop it
mwahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Vampiress (Aug 14, 2008)

Banned for thinking you know the future (I swear if someone says radioactive force one more time, i'm going to scream..... Wait, I just said it one more time *screams!!!*)


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 14, 2008)

ahahhh 
BANNED for making me laugh


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 14, 2008)




----------



## DarkRey (Aug 14, 2008)

wtf

banned for having a bad paint skill


----------



## Vampiress (Aug 14, 2008)

Banned for using a picture instead of typing - LAZY 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 @DarkRey and TrolleyDave


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 14, 2008)

banned because pictures have more meaning than words


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 14, 2008)




----------



## DarkRey (Aug 14, 2008)

yeah 
so wtf are u doing here then if this site is BANNED 

BANNNED!!!!!!!!!!!! find some decent pictures


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 14, 2008)

I'm giving you my full support to ban some sense into Vampiress, TrolleyDave


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 14, 2008)

okey captain 
my energy bar is full

just drunk 5 kl of BAN-bulls


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 14, 2008)

WHO wants to be ......


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 14, 2008)

Like you, this is plain and simple.  You're banned.


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 14, 2008)

Banned because i might look simple but im worse inside
dont make me unleash my darkforce!!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 14, 2008)

Ban everyone who isn't with Radioactive Force....If you're not with us, you're against us!!


----------



## Vampiress (Aug 14, 2008)

Bans everone above (no picking on me coz im a newbie *cries*)


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 14, 2008)

BANNED because newbies are our favourite victims friend


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 14, 2008)

Banned because I've offered you shelter.....it's up to you!!


----------



## Mei-o (Aug 14, 2008)

Banned for your existence.


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 14, 2008)

banned for disrespecting my master..... u will pay for it($1 he is not that whorty)
banned because "I'm loving ur sig"


----------



## Vampiress (Aug 14, 2008)

Banned for being mean (one more remark about it all, and i'm ooooooooout of here!)


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 14, 2008)

Never mind the bollocks, here's the ban pistols.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 14, 2008)

Banned because you should really stay!!

@TrolleyDave.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 great one mate!!


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 14, 2008)

banned because ban hammer is better than ban pistols





@vampiress:
banned for not staying


----------



## Vampiress (Aug 14, 2008)

Banned thinking a prehistoric weapon is better than a pistol

@TrolleyDave LMFAO! Pistols rule!


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 14, 2008)

banned because u never seen the true power of the ban hammer


----------



## xalphax (Aug 14, 2008)

banned because banhammer is magical whereas pistols aren't


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 14, 2008)

banned because the reason is too long to write


----------



## Mei-o (Aug 14, 2008)

Banned for being radioactive.


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 14, 2008)

banned for posting everything that comes up in ur mind randomly


----------



## Mei-o (Aug 14, 2008)

Banned for doing it too.


----------



## Vampiress (Aug 14, 2008)

Banned coz I like you since you banned DarkRey for being in the radioactive force ^.^


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 14, 2008)

banned because this game is called "the ur banned game" so u have to be addicted to ban people


----------



## Mei-o (Aug 14, 2008)

Banned for being so slow.


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 14, 2008)

banned for editing ur post and making my post's value as nothing


----------



## Mei-o (Aug 14, 2008)

Banned for making excuses.


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 14, 2008)

banned because thats the truth my boy


----------



## Mei-o (Aug 14, 2008)

Banned for making more excuses.


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 14, 2008)

banned for not finding a gud excuse to ban


----------



## Mei-o (Aug 14, 2008)

Banned for not realizing I don't really need one.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 14, 2008)

Banned for wanting to watch the movie W.


----------



## Mei-o (Aug 14, 2008)

Banned for...wait, what?


----------



## littlestevie (Aug 14, 2008)

banned because i will be banned after this post


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 14, 2008)

Banned for no other reason than So Real Crew beat Fanny Pack in Americas Best Dance Crew.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 14, 2008)

Banned for watching Americas Best Dance Crew.


*Posts merged*

Banned for schizophrenic activity.


*Posts merged*

Banned for merging posts damnit.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 14, 2008)

Banned for scaring everyone away you thug.


----------



## Mei-o (Aug 14, 2008)

Banned for talking to and banning yourself.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 14, 2008)

Banned because the little gnome in my skull says so.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 14, 2008)

Banned because you're keeping WildWon in your head!!


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 14, 2008)

banned because wildwon should be free in the wild


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 14, 2008)

blahblahbanlhblahbalha


----------



## Vampiress (Aug 14, 2008)

Banned coz you are CONFUSING me!


----------



## Berthenk (Aug 14, 2008)

Banned, because someone will ban me, and someone will ban the one that banned me, and so on...


----------



## xalphax (Aug 14, 2008)

banned.

your wish is my command.


----------



## Berthenk (Aug 14, 2008)

Banned for being just a little bit radioactive.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 14, 2008)

Banned because he's more powerfull than you'll ever be..(thanx to that little bit of radioactivity)


----------



## Vampiress (Aug 14, 2008)

Banned because you said the 'word'


----------



## Berthenk (Aug 14, 2008)

Banned for having the word "nerd" in your sig.


----------



## Vampiress (Aug 14, 2008)

Banned for dissing my funny but true sig


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 14, 2008)

banned because im feeling really lazy now


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 14, 2008)

banned because im feeling dizzy now


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 14, 2008)

banned because im not really in the mood for banning now


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 14, 2008)

bannned because only the strongest people shall play here no weak


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 14, 2008)

wht are u doing here then.. u weakling" 
BANNED


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 14, 2008)

"HELP!!!my other half is taking over me!!!"
BANNED


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 14, 2008)

Banned because im getting mad


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 14, 2008)

Banned because im mad now


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 14, 2008)

banned because im really mad now


----------



## xalphax (Aug 14, 2008)

banned to break the chain.... spammer


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 14, 2008)




----------



## DarkRey (Aug 14, 2008)

u shall pay for breaking my combossssssssssssssss

HE IS BBBB-BANNNNNNNEDDDDDDDDD!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 14, 2008)

hulk angry


----------



## Whizz (Aug 14, 2008)

Banned for double posting.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 14, 2008)

DarkRey, are you mad?!

Baned in anticipation for an answer!


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 14, 2008)

Banned because u know the answer
mwhhh


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 14, 2008)

Banned because I'm all-knowing!!


----------



## Vampiress (Aug 14, 2008)

Banned coz your all knowing


----------



## littlestevie (Aug 14, 2008)

banned because your not


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 14, 2008)

Banned for  putting your girlfriend down like that!! (you go littlestevie!!)


----------



## Minox (Aug 14, 2008)

Banned because you can't be all-knowing, because I'd know if you were.


----------



## WildWon (Aug 14, 2008)

Banned for being all noing. Com'on man, say "yes" once in a while!


----------



## Minox (Aug 14, 2008)

Banned for not giving me a reason to say yes.


----------



## xalphax (Aug 14, 2008)

b to the ban!


----------



## WildWon (Aug 14, 2008)

@Minox: HAH! Banned for saying YES! Sucka.

EDIT: @xalphax, you ass. Banned for jumping in front of me.


----------



## Minox (Aug 14, 2008)

Banned for being a little too slow.


----------



## WildWon (Aug 14, 2008)

Banned for even assuming such a thing. He pushed me out the the way.


----------



## Minox (Aug 14, 2008)

Banned for trying to teach me anything during vacation.


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 14, 2008)

give me a B gimme a A gimme a N gimme another N gimme a E gimme a D
B-A-N-N-E-D!!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 14, 2008)

Have you ever watched animated movie called The BANtz...It was a huge success here!


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 14, 2008)

but it wasn't that huge here
so u
BANNED


----------



## Minox (Aug 14, 2008)

Selfban for being slow.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 14, 2008)

Banned for sigless speech!!


----------



## Minox (Aug 14, 2008)

Banned because sigs are useless due to my avatar.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 14, 2008)

Banned for making a point that could be right, but probably isn't........whatever..


----------



## Minox (Aug 14, 2008)

Banned because I really should go out and take more photos, I am a photographing maniac after all


----------



## bunnybreaker (Aug 14, 2008)

Yey! Ban-i-o Spirits is out in English!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 14, 2008)

Ban, ban ban ban, ba-aaa-aaa-aaned.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 14, 2008)

Banned for experiencing birth of punk from the first hand!!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 14, 2008)

Banned for being in a punk band and releasing a great album!


----------



## bunnybreaker (Aug 14, 2008)

pauueq


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 14, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Banned for being in a punk band and releasing a great album!


Selfban for not keeping the very same band on  life.....

bunnybreaker, banned for gibberish.....


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 14, 2008)

BANadas Wonderland.


----------



## bunnybreaker (Aug 14, 2008)

umop ap!sdn 6u!pea_l _l_ou _lo=l pauueq


edit: that was for Toni.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 14, 2008)

Banned for eating waaaaaaay too many liberty caps.


----------



## bunnybreaker (Aug 14, 2008)

Banned for mentioning things of which I do not know.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 14, 2008)

Banned for the boiling of very special mushrooms in a pan and adding them to a Chicken and Mushroom Pot Noodle.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 14, 2008)

Banned so I could  jump in front of the bunny!!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 14, 2008)

Banned for doing bunny hops when you're not even riding a bike.


----------



## bunnybreaker (Aug 14, 2008)

Banned for not getting this.






(it's a bit loose, but damn, I did it manually)


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 14, 2008)

Banned for breaking my brain.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 14, 2008)

Banned because it's fun to tease a thug (when you're so far away 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 )


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 14, 2008)

Banned for making me laugh out loud in a room full of quiet.


----------



## bunnybreaker (Aug 14, 2008)

Banned from the library!!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 14, 2008)

Banned from the monastary.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 14, 2008)

Banned from the church..


----------



## WildWon (Aug 14, 2008)

Banned from Heaven :-\


----------



## Minox (Aug 14, 2008)

Banned from a bomb shelter.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 14, 2008)

Banned from telly.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 14, 2008)

Banned from a mosh pit..


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 14, 2008)

Banned from pogoing.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 15, 2008)

Banned from  stage diving..


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 15, 2008)

Banned from the body slam.


----------



## WildWon (Aug 15, 2008)

Banned from the band.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 15, 2008)

Making of the banned.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 15, 2008)

Pimp  my ban.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 15, 2008)




----------



## dinofan01 (Aug 15, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

>


Banned from map making.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 15, 2008)

Banned from cup breaking..


----------



## Upperleft (Aug 15, 2008)

Banned not registering on July 4th
EDIT: dam


----------



## Minox (Aug 15, 2008)

Banned for being a hypocrite.


----------



## dinofan01 (Aug 15, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Banned from cup breaking..


Banned for no idea what your talking about.


----------



## Minox (Aug 15, 2008)

Banned for being slow.


----------



## dinofan01 (Aug 15, 2008)

banned for being fast


----------



## Minox (Aug 15, 2008)

Banned for not being sneaky.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 15, 2008)

Banned for being a practicioner of Ban-jutsu.


----------



## Minox (Aug 15, 2008)

Banned because I thought we all practiced Ban-jutsu.


----------



## dinofan01 (Aug 15, 2008)

Banned for secretively having a crush on the Jonas Brothers.


----------



## Minox (Aug 15, 2008)

Banned 'cause I don't even know who they are.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 15, 2008)

Banned for being the tortoise to my hare.


----------



## SkankyYankee (Aug 15, 2008)

Banned for watching Power Rangers with me and bonemonkey

whoops...too slow


----------



## Minox (Aug 15, 2008)

Selfban for being slow.

TrolleyDave, it's Mino*x* and not Minor


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 15, 2008)

Banned for #!$!%%&


----------



## dinofan01 (Aug 15, 2008)

Banning many for being slow.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 15, 2008)

dinofan01 said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Banned from  map  making....>Banned from cup breaking..... It rhymes....nothing more.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Banned because PowerRangers turned to crap!!


----------



## dinofan01 (Aug 15, 2008)

banned for doing snuff films


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 15, 2008)

Banned because I'm not a violent person.....and I LOVE my girlfriend.....


----------



## dinofan01 (Aug 15, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Banned because I'm not a violent person.....and I LOVE my girlfriend.....


Banned for loving her too much. Enough to hire some one to kill her....


----------



## Minox (Aug 15, 2008)

Banned 'cause only you would do something like that.



Spoiler



J/K


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 15, 2008)

Banned for pointing out my lack of literacy earlier! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Yes, I've been waiting!)


----------



## dinofan01 (Aug 15, 2008)

Banned because your right........*runs*

damn


----------



## Minox (Aug 15, 2008)

Banned for psoting before me, when I wanted to ban TrolleyDave.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 15, 2008)

Banned because no  running can save you from TrolleyDave!

EDIT: freakin' hell..


----------



## Minox (Aug 15, 2008)

Banned because I don't have to run, I have my eye.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 15, 2008)

Banned for talking about trouser related things.


----------



## Minox (Aug 15, 2008)

Banned because I've waited for this moment.


----------



## dinofan01 (Aug 15, 2008)

banned because everyones too slow


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 15, 2008)

Banned for making me want to slap you for being quicker than me.


----------



## Minox (Aug 15, 2008)

Banned because I'm pretty fast


----------



## jtroye32 (Aug 15, 2008)

banned for being too quick.


----------



## Minox (Aug 15, 2008)

Banned because I do know what I'm doing


----------



## dinofan01 (Aug 15, 2008)

banned for banning


----------



## Minox (Aug 15, 2008)

Banned because I'm good at it.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 15, 2008)

Banned because your missuss told me otherwise.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 15, 2008)

Banned because I'm  pretty..


----------



## Minox (Aug 15, 2008)

Banned because I'm 17, I don't have a missus.

Edit: Banned because I just became terribly frightened of you.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 15, 2008)

Banned because of why? (you became frightened?)


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 15, 2008)

Ban you and your bloody quick fingers!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 15, 2008)

I'm  nice


----------



## Minox (Aug 15, 2008)

Banned for not banning anyone.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 15, 2008)

I'm  banning you...


----------



## Minox (Aug 15, 2008)

Banned because banning me won't stop me from banning you.


----------



## xJonny (Aug 15, 2008)

Banned because you banned someone else _(and also because I'm hypocritical 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)_


----------



## Minox (Aug 15, 2008)

Banned for using the same smilie as I just did.


----------



## xJonny (Aug 15, 2008)

Banned for having a crap reason


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 15, 2008)

Banned for smiling while banned!


----------



## Minox (Aug 15, 2008)

Banned because I'm sure you smile when you ban use you hypocrite. ^^


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 15, 2008)

....maybe a little...

Banned for making me  go blush!


----------



## xJonny (Aug 15, 2008)

Banned for being humiliated by the banned member


----------



## Minox (Aug 15, 2008)

Banned because maybe I'd also blush if I weren't busy staring at things.

Edit:Banned for banning a punk.


----------



## xJonny (Aug 15, 2008)

Banned for staring at "things"


----------



## Minox (Aug 15, 2008)

Banned because that's what my eye does.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 15, 2008)

Banned because you should try "poking" those "things" not just stare at them...


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 15, 2008)

Lindsay Lo-BAN!


----------



## xJonny (Aug 15, 2008)

Banned because you've never had a relationship with those things.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 15, 2008)

Frodo BANgins..


----------



## Minox (Aug 15, 2008)

Banned for being presumably wrong and slow.

Edit: Selfban for being slow once again.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 15, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Frodo BANgins..



Banned for bringing up male porn-stars.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 15, 2008)

Have you ever heard Blitzkrieg BAN from the RaBANes?


----------



## xJonny (Aug 15, 2008)

TrolleyDave, banned for watching through that whole terrible movie.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 15, 2008)

Maybe you prefer BANman The Dark Knight?!


----------



## Minox (Aug 15, 2008)

Banned because you just disgraced a great movie.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 15, 2008)

Well, it looks like all your hopes sunk with the BANtanic!!


----------



## Minox (Aug 15, 2008)

Stop with all your BANter.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 15, 2008)

Do you wear a bra and BANties?


----------



## Minox (Aug 15, 2008)

Nope, just a BANdana.


----------



## xJonny (Aug 15, 2008)

I BAN wear what I want.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 15, 2008)

Hair banned.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 15, 2008)

Skin banned


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 15, 2008)

Rubber banned.


----------



## Minox (Aug 15, 2008)

Banned because you just made me lol.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 15, 2008)

Do you need a banned aid?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 15, 2008)

BANana Split, anybody?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 15, 2008)

That's sounds BANtastic.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 15, 2008)

We can sit on the BANch in the park, and share one!!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 15, 2008)

BANx, that sounds BANderful.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 15, 2008)

BANulous then, let me get my coat..


----------



## Minox (Aug 15, 2008)

I was just thinking of robbing a BANk, care to join me?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 15, 2008)

Ban right.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 15, 2008)

Can I come, I have BANzooka, maybe we'll need it!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 15, 2008)

We can go on a crime BANanza!


----------



## Vampiress (Aug 15, 2008)

Banned for wanting to go on a BANanza!

Sashitome, Sashitome, Sashitome, Sashitome, Sashitome!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GameSoul (Aug 15, 2008)

Banned for using the uber japanese language. >


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 15, 2008)

Banned for not doing the humpty.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 15, 2008)

Banned for humping..


----------



## BiscuitCookie (Aug 15, 2008)

Banned for not eating me D:


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 15, 2008)

Banned because you look tasty!!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 15, 2008)

Good morning ban!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 15, 2008)

Good BAN at morning to you too!!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 15, 2008)

Are you having a BANtastic day so far?


----------



## Vampiress (Aug 15, 2008)

Banned for adding the morning bit in as it is night time for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. 7.45pm to be exact

Like my new sig pic?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 15, 2008)

Not bad... erm, I mean, not BAN!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 15, 2008)

Considering you've did ti with Paint, not BAN, not BAN at all..

TrolleyDave..Banned because I've trusted you, but you had no bloody idea what you were doing!!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 15, 2008)

Banned cos you're right!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 15, 2008)

Banned because you NEVER know what are you doing!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 15, 2008)

Banned for speaking the gospel truth! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  One too many blows to the skull, what can I say! lol


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 15, 2008)

Banned because, if I were there,  I'd protect you!!


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 15, 2008)

did anyone read the "new BANtament"

bad morning to everyone


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 15, 2008)

Banned for being an ill-wisher.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 15, 2008)

Banned for the cause..


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 15, 2008)

selfban because everytime i tried to read that "4chan thread" i cant understand a shit out of it

edit:
where do u lot come from? no one was here before


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 15, 2008)

Here we are!! Banned because we're just here!!


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 15, 2008)

banned because u lot are not always here


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 15, 2008)

Banned cos we are, you just don't notice it due to our ninja/radioactive powers.


----------



## littlestevie (Aug 15, 2008)

banned for being right


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 15, 2008)

banned because im radioactive too but dont have those special powers yet
need some upgrade


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 15, 2008)

Yeah, you need to be fed up  on Plutonium...

Banned for eating chocolate instead!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 15, 2008)

I'm banning IOwnAndPwnU, because he deserves it!!


----------



## littlestevie (Aug 15, 2008)

banned for not giving me any chocolate


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 15, 2008)

I'll give you if you'll behave.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Banned for playing with us, when you should be "playing" with Vampiress..


----------



## littlestevie (Aug 15, 2008)

banned for sexual inuendo


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 15, 2008)

Banned for  still being here when  you should be "sexually inuending"


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 15, 2008)

Banned cos I'm listening to GBH Leather Bristles Studs and Acne and I forgot how great it was!


----------



## plainoangelmb (Aug 15, 2008)

Banned for having a form of transportation in his name.


----------



## currynoodles (Aug 15, 2008)

TrolleyDave :Banned for exceeding 1337 posts by 50.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 15, 2008)

Banned for being too slow.


----------



## WildWon (Aug 15, 2008)

Banned for changing to a Sledge Hammer! avatar.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 15, 2008)

Banned for not changing your avatar to Sledge Hammer!.


----------



## Vampiress (Aug 15, 2008)

Banned for talking about a sledge hammer O.o

@Toni Plutonij: Banned for thinking littlestevie is more sexual than me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lmfao


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 15, 2008)

Then go and fuck your brains out... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Banned for still reading this, both of you!!


----------



## bunnybreaker (Aug 15, 2008)

I was just listening to Marilyn Banson, and the Bantichrist Superstar says you are all banned.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 15, 2008)

Emo ban.


----------



## WildWon (Aug 15, 2008)

bunnybreaker said:
			
		

> I was just listening to Marilyn Banson, and the Bantichrist Superstar says you are all banned.



Bunnybreaker, you are a BAMF.

A banned-assed-mother-fucker.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 15, 2008)

Trust me, I know what I'm banning.


----------



## WildWon (Aug 15, 2008)

I just have one question. Do you feel banned, punk? Well? Do ya?


----------



## bunnybreaker (Aug 15, 2008)

I see Banpiress lurking.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 15, 2008)

I see a banned moon a-risin'


----------



## AXYPB (Aug 15, 2008)

Join Elite Experimental Squad "A-FORCES" and I won't ban you.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 15, 2008)

Banned for running a bootleg A-Team.


----------



## AXYPB (Aug 15, 2008)

Banned for not realizing I stole the name from a Yu-Gi-Oh card.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 15, 2008)

Banned for the use of Yu-Gi-Oh in a Yu-Gi-Oh free zone.


----------



## Berthenk (Aug 15, 2008)

Banned because i like pie and Linerider!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 15, 2008)

Banned for not shaking it like a pom-pom.


----------



## Berthenk (Aug 15, 2008)

Banned because i don't know what "pom-pom" is.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 15, 2008)

Banned cos you don't know what a pom-pom is! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (heh it's one of those fluffy things cheerleads use)


----------



## Berthenk (Aug 15, 2008)

Banned because i now know what a pom-pom is!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 15, 2008)

Banned for knowing what a pom-pom is and not doing as Missy E says and shaking it like one.


----------



## Upperleft (Aug 15, 2008)

Banned for knowing what he's doing


----------



## SkankyYankee (Aug 15, 2008)

Kick, kick, BAN......Coast.........Coast


----------



## Berthenk (Aug 15, 2008)

Banned because i've got a jar 'o dirt!


----------



## vhunter (Aug 15, 2008)

Banned for not specifying what the jar of dirt is for.


----------



## Berthenk (Aug 15, 2008)

Banned for having a numerical username.


----------



## bunnybreaker (Aug 15, 2008)

Banned because I actually have pompoms.

(man I wanna take them out tonight, but I might get stabbed)


----------



## vhunter (Aug 15, 2008)

Banned for having an alphbetical user name.


----------



## bunnybreaker (Aug 15, 2008)

Banned for the lack of Street Fighter character in your avatar or signature.


----------



## Berthenk (Aug 15, 2008)

Banned because i am bertenk!


----------



## bunnybreaker (Aug 15, 2008)

Banned because you are berthenk.


----------



## WildWon (Aug 15, 2008)

Banned because you aren't berthenk.


----------



## bunnybreaker (Aug 15, 2008)

Banned because niether are you.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 15, 2008)

Banned because I'm the berthenk.....or am I?


----------



## bunnybreaker (Aug 15, 2008)

Banned because I need a favour. Did someone post s funny picture of a cat pulling a really funny face recently? It may have been photoshopped (more than likely) but it's face was twisted, I need to show it to a friend, and I can't find it.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 15, 2008)

Banned for not mentioning where could it possibly be! Tell me and I'll help looking!


----------



## xJonny (Aug 15, 2008)

Banned for not knowing everything in the world


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 15, 2008)

Banned for mistaking internet with the world.....I KNOW EVERYTHING IN THE WORLD!!


----------



## xJonny (Aug 15, 2008)

Banned for eating radioactive substances.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 15, 2008)

Banned cos I just woke up and need to get back in the game!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 16, 2008)

Banned because it seem like you never sleep!!!!! I'm going to bed now, it's 1:06 AM here....


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 16, 2008)

Banned cos you're right, I rarely do!  Sometimes it just sneaks up on me all ninja like though!  Good night mate!


----------



## xalphax (Aug 16, 2008)

here it is: the FINAL BAN!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 16, 2008)

Executive Decision 2:The Banning


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 16, 2008)

The Bancatcher, by Stephen King..


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 16, 2008)

The Cook, The Thief, His Wife and Her Banner.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 16, 2008)

The X-ban trilogy....


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 16, 2008)

BAN BAN... BAN BAN... BAN BAN BAN...


----------



## xalphax (Aug 16, 2008)

star spangled BAN!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 16, 2008)

Short banned radio.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 16, 2008)

Banned board just died on my old PC..


----------



## Szyslak (Aug 16, 2008)

Banned for not really going to bed.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 16, 2008)

Broad banned.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 16, 2008)

Banned because it's 3:39 AM, and I'm  dying over here.....going to bed....good ban everybody, and  see you tomorrow!!!!

TrolleyDave, I'm leaving  you in charge now,  don't let me down mate!!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 16, 2008)

Good ban mate!


----------



## bunnybreaker (Aug 16, 2008)

Banned because it's not possible for me to get laid 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Anyway, that twisted, funny picture of a cat, I thought was in here, but it could have been another thread, I am sure it was over the past couple of days though. I still can't find it.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 16, 2008)

Banned for not getting laid! lol

Which cat picture, is it in the pink joystick thread maybe?


----------



## kazuki_pl (Aug 16, 2008)

I'm banned... epic failz0r


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 16, 2008)

Banned for making me laugh at my monitor.


----------



## bunnybreaker (Aug 16, 2008)

Banned for laughing at something that is gonna kill all of us.


----------



## Vampiress (Aug 16, 2008)

Banned for making me confused after I woke up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (6.20pm)


----------



## littlestevie (Aug 16, 2008)

banned for going to bed at 630am


----------



## Vampiress (Aug 16, 2008)

Banned for going to sleep at the same time after doing something


----------



## Berthenk (Aug 16, 2008)

Banned because i like banning peoples.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 16, 2008)

Banned because you should have said "Pics or it didn't happen and you're banned".


----------



## bunnybreaker (Aug 16, 2008)

Can I has banned u?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 16, 2008)

For ban you may!


----------



## bunnybreaker (Aug 16, 2008)

KINSEI!!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 16, 2008)

BANSEI!!


----------



## AXYPB (Aug 16, 2008)

Banned in the air just 'cause I don't care.


----------



## Vampiress (Aug 16, 2008)

Banned coz I can


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 16, 2008)

Banned cos I'm watching Buffy and I now have the overwhelming urge to stake you! lol


----------



## WildWon (Aug 16, 2008)

Banned for watching buffy.


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 16, 2008)

u wildwon....come forward.....i pronounce u... in the name of the banning community aka radioactive force....Banned




			
				bunnybreaker said:
			
		

> Banned because I need a favour. Did someone post s funny picture of a cat pulling a really funny face recently? It may have been photoshopped (more than likely) but it's face was twisted, I need to show it to a friend, and I can't find it.








is this one? posted by reym aka me

google "WTF" u will end up with some funny pictures


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 16, 2008)

(read the bottom text bit)

the person below me is BANNED 
V


----------



## littlestevie (Aug 16, 2008)

banned for being wrong, im not banned till the next person bans me


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 16, 2008)

but i got ya now 
BANNED


no one can escape from me


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 16, 2008)

the lurkers will get banned if they dont play


----------



## littlestevie (Aug 16, 2008)

banned for banning someone in the radioactive forces


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 16, 2008)

? banned because u haven't notice that i AM in the radioactive force


----------



## SkankyYankee (Aug 16, 2008)

Maximum Strength Ultra-Dry Solid Stick Ban!


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 16, 2008)

U are


----------



## SkankyYankee (Aug 16, 2008)

Sparta is Banned


----------



## Vampiress (Aug 16, 2008)

Banned for having Skanky in your name



			
				TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Banned cos I'm watching Buffy and I now have the overwhelming urge to stake you! lol



Banned for wanting to stake me


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 16, 2008)

banned for not having "count" aka count vampiress


----------



## Minox (Aug 16, 2008)

Banned for claiming to be the "Enforcer of Radioactivity".


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 16, 2008)

banned because im not claiming that im the Enforcer of radioactivity but 100% i am the ENFORCER OF RADIOACTIVITY
no1 can oppose me


----------



## Minox (Aug 16, 2008)

Banned for being an impostor.


----------



## littlestevie (Aug 16, 2008)

banned for not being an imposter


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 16, 2008)

banned for banning someone because he isn't an imposter


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 17, 2008)

Banned because you ARE ENFORCER OF RADIOACTIVITY, and anyone who opposes should be banned!!


----------



## AXYPB (Aug 17, 2008)

Banned for creating an apparently paradoxical hierarchy.


----------



## Vampiress (Aug 17, 2008)

Banned for using long, confusing words XD


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 17, 2008)

Banned for doublesiging, while one is more than enough!


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 17, 2008)

banned because i agree with u!!

GOOD MORNING PEOPLE
have a better day than yesterday

@vampiress
u should take the bottom sign is not that gud
the top one is better


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 17, 2008)

Banned for goodmorningness..And thanks for the wishes about this day being better than yesterday....Enjoy the day yourself!!


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 17, 2008)

banned because my laptop batteries are going down!! god dammit



anyone know wht happened to the "most replies thread" 
did it sunk like the unsunkable titanic? because of the success of this game?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 17, 2008)

Banned for  being probably right.....
We shall never speak that thread name again, or it could come back!!


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 17, 2008)

banned because from my undercover ninja style missions, i found out that there was a recently made thread called "most replies"(another one) but it got lost in the big sea of gbatemp!!!!!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 17, 2008)

Banned for doing a great job ninja style DarkRey!!


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 17, 2008)

banned because u gave me an idea for my new sign


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 17, 2008)

Banned because it looks good....Could be just a little bit brighter..


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 17, 2008)

banned for being wrong because thats not my new sign is a google image


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 17, 2008)

Banned because I never said it's your new sign, I sad it looks good, but could be a bit brighter!!

EDIT: Typo..


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 17, 2008)

1.banned because damn i dont have time to go and take every google image and brighten them up

2. banned because i dont know wht typo is!!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 17, 2008)

Banned because ninja, as good as you, should be able to do that!!
And, typo was sig*h*, but I meant to write sig*n*!!


----------



## plainoangelmb (Aug 17, 2008)

Banned because you made a typo


----------



## plainoangelmb (Aug 17, 2008)

Banned 4 taking too long to type a ban messege

*Posts merged*

Banned for banning yourself/myself


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 17, 2008)

Banned for thinking that you can just come here and ban whoever you want, without earned respect!!


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 17, 2008)

banned because  kirbys are not allowed here 
read the rules

EDIT: 
toni
u are banned for jumping in and telling the truth


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 17, 2008)

Banned because DarkRey is right!!

*Posts merged*

But slow!


----------



## Vampiress (Aug 17, 2008)

Damn confusedness. Banned coz you thought someone was right when they could be wrong!



			
				DarkRey said:
			
		

> banned because i agree with u!!
> 
> GOOD MORNING PEOPLE
> have a better day than yesterday
> ...



Lol I made that one, but the other one is a temp till VISHI makes my new sig which he has but it's too big. It's nearly 100 off both sides of the max size.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 17, 2008)

Banned because nobody else did it...and it was a long time since you banned me..


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 17, 2008)

i BAN u ..me no ban


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 17, 2008)

BANformers!!


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 17, 2008)

it's morphing time!!!!............ POWER RANGERS: BANNING FORCE


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 17, 2008)

Aren't those Power BANgers?


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 17, 2008)

yep.
congrats 
u are 1 of the 0 lucky banners 
who got there self a BAN


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 17, 2008)

Weeee!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I WON,, I WON....I WON myself a.......BAN?!?!?!?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I want something else!!
Banned until better prize!!


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 17, 2008)

Banned because we dont do exchange on any given prizes.
u got urself a BAN and thats belong to u, u can't ask for another prize or cash


----------



## xalphax (Aug 17, 2008)

bonus ban!


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 17, 2008)

ABSOLUT BANZ


----------



## cosmo2389 (Aug 17, 2008)

Banned for yelling.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 17, 2008)

Banned for winking......me gotta girlfriend!!


----------



## Salamantis (Aug 17, 2008)

Banned for being very active in this thread...

..holy fuck, 4213 posts


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 17, 2008)

Banned for bad language.  For shame. lol


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 17, 2008)

Salamantis said:
			
		

> Banned for being very active in this thread...
> 
> ..holy fuck, 4213 posts


I'm the heart and soul of this thread....and TrolleyDave is body parts.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Trolley, banned for kindness and open hearted...


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 17, 2008)

banned because there isnt any reason to ban u


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 17, 2008)

Banned because I was trough EVERYTHING!


----------



## cosmo2389 (Aug 17, 2008)

Banned for robotic sig!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 17, 2008)

Banned because it's robotic & radioactive!!


----------



## littlestevie (Aug 17, 2008)

banned because u didnt include me as part of this thread


----------



## bahamuta (Aug 17, 2008)

Banned for


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 17, 2008)

banned for forgetting the main point that u were going to write


----------



## Selkie (Aug 17, 2008)

Banned because you banned littlestevie without a reason xD


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 17, 2008)

banned because u r late


----------



## littlestevie (Aug 17, 2008)

banned because your quick


----------



## xalphax (Aug 17, 2008)

Confucius: "what is the sound of a ban?"


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 17, 2008)

albert einstein: BAN-BANg?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 17, 2008)

I bumped into your Mom earlier and she told me to tell you you were banned.


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 17, 2008)

banned because that wasnt my mom but it was ur sister camouflaged as my mom      j/k


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 17, 2008)

I bumped into your Brothers weenie, but that was just camouflaged Grandpas uncle, so he told me to tell you you were fried..

I'm just delivering message....so, you're banned!!


----------



## Vampiress (Aug 17, 2008)

Banned for saying weenie *giggles*

Anyone like the sig VISHI did for me?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 17, 2008)

They are OK like this, one besides the other....but if I had to choose, I'd go with the Psycoblaster, his sigs are amazing..

Banned  because you have great sigs, but your avatar isn't matching too good...It's way to simply..


----------



## littlestevie (Aug 18, 2008)

banned for not welcoming me in the introductions thread


----------



## Vampiress (Aug 18, 2008)

Banned coz I feel like it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







			
				Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> They are OK like this, one besides the other....but if I had to choose, I'd go with the Psycoblaster, his sigs are amazing..
> 
> Banned  because you have great sigs, but your avatar isn't matching too good...It's way to simply..



@ Toni Plutonij: I like them both a lot, phsyco's is good but I like the animated affect of my name on VISHI's also so I can't really decide as I explain in the sig XD.
And I also know my avatar is plain, but it's a movie I like called Blood+. Theres 50 eps that I have watched coz thats it I think, but I would like a better one than that so I might ask VISHI to make me a vampirish animated avatar too perhaps or even ask psyco to do me a better one even. Not too sure, what do you suggest?


----------



## Minox (Aug 18, 2008)

Banned for liking both your sigs


----------



## Vampiress (Aug 18, 2008)

Banned for not liking both my sigs? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I dunno if you do or not lol


----------



## Minox (Aug 18, 2008)

Banned because I like the sig to the right more.


----------



## Vampiress (Aug 18, 2008)

Banned for liking one more than the other 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Both are good ^.^


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 18, 2008)

Banned until i find a reason to ban u 



			
				Vampiress said:
			
		

> Banned for saying weenie *giggles*
> 
> Anyone like the sig VISHI did for me?
> 
> ...



i agree.. the psycoblaster one was really gud.
though this one is gud aswell but the font is crap

GUD MORNING EVERYONE
HAVE A BETTER DAY THAN THE DAY BEFORE YESTERDAY


----------



## WildWon (Aug 18, 2008)

Banned for not being pithy with your banning.


----------



## xalphax (Aug 18, 2008)

no-mercy-ban!


----------



## plainoangelmb (Aug 18, 2008)

Banned for not making any sense.


----------



## xalphax (Aug 18, 2008)

banned for making me barely smile.


----------



## WildWon (Aug 18, 2008)

banned for not making me smile at all. :-|


----------



## plainoangelmb (Aug 18, 2008)

Banned for making me laugh.


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 18, 2008)

banned for thinking that Wildwon is a clown. 
we love our enemies


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 18, 2008)

Banned for a creepy Ronald McDonald pic....So this is where their meat comes from!!! hmmmmm...interesting...


----------



## Vampiress (Aug 18, 2008)

Banned for dissing Ronald!


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeh but that one was over the size limit as littlestevie told me, so I put it to a link instead.


----------



## AXYPB (Aug 19, 2008)

Banned for not loving the whole world and all its craziness.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 19, 2008)

Banned for loving the world, when there's nothing to love with all those people around....People ruin everything!!


----------



## Nottulys (Aug 19, 2008)

banned for helping ruining everything.....and for being as radio-active as an old T.V.


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 19, 2008)

banned for insulting the radioactivity.. u shall pay for it!!!!!!!!!!!!!
banned because we are not ruining the world but we are making the world a better place!!!!


----------



## Selkie (Aug 19, 2008)

Banned because you have a Leónidas Avatar xD


----------



## plainoangelmb (Aug 19, 2008)

Banned for judging other peoples avatars.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 19, 2008)

Banned for being Plain but not Jane.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 19, 2008)

Banned because he should be Cheetah..


----------



## SonicFan49 (Aug 19, 2008)

Banned for using radioactivity in your flowers.


----------



## WildWon (Aug 19, 2008)

Banned for having the name of SonicFan, but the avy of a ghettofied Link.


----------



## SonicFan49 (Aug 19, 2008)

B& for calling Link ghettofied.


----------



## currynoodles (Aug 19, 2008)

banned for dressing Link in casual wear.


----------



## WildWon (Aug 19, 2008)

Banned for not having a ghettofied Link as your avatar.


----------



## SonicFan49 (Aug 19, 2008)

Skipping ahead of WildWon to ban currynoodles cause he doesn't even have an avatar.


----------



## WildWon (Aug 19, 2008)

Banned for not being in front of me, and therefore not banning the last poster. Dude, read the rules. BANNED.


----------



## Minox (Aug 19, 2008)

Banned for trying to follow the rules.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 19, 2008)

banned, because in my world....rules mean NOTHING!!


----------



## Minox (Aug 19, 2008)

Banned because I'm pretty sure they do


----------



## currynoodles (Aug 19, 2008)

banned for staring at me. xD


----------



## Minox (Aug 19, 2008)

Banned for thinking that I've never been banned for that before


----------



## plainoangelmb (Aug 19, 2008)

banned for being banned for staring at someone ban ban ban ban ban


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 19, 2008)

Banned for banning someone while overexcessively using the word ban, you banner.


----------



## Minox (Aug 19, 2008)

Banned for being a hypocrite.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 19, 2008)

Banned for being hypopotamus (is there such thing?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Vampiress (Aug 19, 2008)

Banned for mis-spelling hipopotomus (sp?)


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 19, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Large condom much XD



banned because thats a lame joke(whts that supposed to mean)


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 19, 2008)

Banned because your 233 wants to be 1337, but it's too little..


----------



## littlestevie (Aug 19, 2008)

DarkRey said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


banned for not clicking it and reading the cartoon


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 19, 2008)

banned because thats what i did


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 19, 2008)

GTB....Grand Teft BANN!!


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 19, 2008)

Metal gear solid BAN


----------



## AXYPB (Aug 19, 2008)

Bans of the Patriots


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 19, 2008)

Crash BANdicoot : the Alien Banners


----------



## AXYPB (Aug 19, 2008)

Rock Ban


----------



## plainoangelmb (Aug 19, 2008)

Banned for not following the rules of the game


----------



## Minox (Aug 19, 2008)

Banned because following the rules is a legitimate reason for me to ban you for.


----------



## mastermanna123 (Aug 19, 2008)

star ocean: till the end of being BANNED


----------



## Minox (Aug 19, 2008)

Watch my BANtastic banning skills.


----------



## plainoangelmb (Aug 19, 2008)

Banned for having BANtastic banning skills AND using CAPS in the middle of a sentence!!!


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 19, 2008)

BANned for following his foot steps


----------



## plainoangelmb (Aug 19, 2008)

Banned for something I'll probably think of later


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 19, 2008)

banned because u SHOULD START thinking NOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 19, 2008)

HELL YA!!!!!!!!!THE WAR IS MINE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!THIS....... IS....... SPARTAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!


----------



## Minox (Aug 19, 2008)

Banned for not banning anyone.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 19, 2008)

Banns from the Banderground.....


----------



## Minox (Aug 19, 2008)

Banned because you made quote this from IRC:


			
				IRC said:
			
		

> [23:07]  Why does Toni Plutonij never chat here :'(


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 19, 2008)

Awwww..JPH wants me.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Well, i did try, but something isn't working for me....few times it doesn't even wants to connect properly (it just keeps on loading), and I did managed to connect and log in few days ago, but something was reall weird...I was getting posts/messages with a great delay....Couldn't keep up with the talk, and then  connection broke!!
Weird stuff...

Banned because I'm blaming you!!


----------



## Minox (Aug 19, 2008)

Banned for blaming me and not telling me which client you tried.


----------



## JPH (Aug 19, 2008)

Banned for not pointing Toni here.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 19, 2008)

Banned for pointing me to right direction, and making me download mIRC (which is 30 evaluation copy, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )....

Now I have to go sailing the pirate seas again..


----------



## Minox (Aug 19, 2008)

Banned because Chatzilla is quite good too.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 19, 2008)

Banned because I need something free.....is there anything like that..


----------



## amptor (Aug 19, 2008)

c-c-c-c-combo breaker!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 19, 2008)

Banned for not using B-B-B-B-B-BAN breaker!!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 19, 2008)

Banned for the sake of it..

*Posts merged*

Saked for the Ban of it..

*Posts merged*

I'm banning your mama so she can be safe from you!!!


*Posts merged*

Psycho!!!!

*Posts merged*

I'm playin' BANsketball with myself!!

*Posts merged*

I'm on a loose....people watchout!!!!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 20, 2008)

Rampage!!

*Posts merged*

Frenzy..

*Posts merged*

Kill frenzy..

*Posts merged*

Fill Krenzy..

*Posts merged*

Joe Constanza!!!!!!

*Posts merged*

Noodles from Offspring......I'm banning him for crappy album!!!

*Posts merged*

Also banning Dexter!!

*Posts merged*

OMG

*Posts merged*

ROFL

*Posts merged*

RADIOACTIVITY

*Posts merged*

RADIOSEXUALITY

*Posts merged*

SEXUALACTIVITY

*Posts merged*

I'm blaming you...

*Posts merged*

I'm totally random...

*Posts merged*

OK, good night!!!!!


----------



## Minox (Aug 20, 2008)

Banned for going mad.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 20, 2008)

Banned because I'm not mad...I'm tired....off to bed...


----------



## Vampiress (Aug 20, 2008)

Banned for going to bed. Nini


----------



## littlestevie (Aug 20, 2008)

banned because you are in bed now


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 20, 2008)

Banned because you totally p0wned her !!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I so hate myself now..


----------



## littlestevie (Aug 20, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Banned because you totally p0wned her !!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


banned for saying p0wned


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 20, 2008)

Banned because I did deserve it!!


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 20, 2008)

ok take this is one toooooo 
BANNED


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 20, 2008)

Banned for laying it on me!!


----------



## WildWon (Aug 20, 2008)

Banned for not letting me lay it on you!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 20, 2008)

Banne dfor not doing it...NOW!!


----------



## WildWon (Aug 20, 2008)

Banned for letting that space move one character left. You need to keep an eye on those.


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 20, 2008)

just had a gud laugh by reading some stupid noobish topics "ps3 emulator on r4ds"
now back-to-basics 
BANNED


----------



## AXYPB (Aug 20, 2008)

A ban for a ban.


----------



## Vampiress (Aug 21, 2008)

Another ban for a ban


----------



## cubin' (Aug 21, 2008)

How long is your vagina?


----------



## AXYPB (Aug 21, 2008)

Banned for asking such a crude question; user above previous is banned for not answering.


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Aug 21, 2008)

banned for having 243 posts


----------



## Pimpmynintendo (Aug 21, 2008)

banned for putting 243 instead of 234


----------



## Bake (Aug 21, 2008)

Banned because no one pimped your nintendo.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 21, 2008)

Have you ever heard of a boy BANd called BANstreetBoys?!


----------



## Nottulys (Aug 21, 2008)

banned because you have their autographed CD...

and because you dont have the David *Ban*ner CD

...and because you ate some Fish Skin, you think your Radioactive....HA


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 21, 2008)

Nottulys said:
			
		

> banned because you have their autographed CD...


Banned because I don't have autographed CD..

I have BANtographed CD!!!!!!

..ooo..and believe me, I truly AM radioactive!!!.pffffff, fish skin.....


----------



## Minox (Aug 21, 2008)

PowerBAN 5000


----------



## bunnybreaker (Aug 21, 2008)

DarkRey said:
			
		

> u wildwon....come forward.....i pronounce u... in the name of the banning community aka radioactive force....Banned
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yessum, thankies for that.

Anyway, ya'lls are banned because I have been away doing more interesting things


----------



## littlestevie (Aug 22, 2008)

banned because my 4Gb micro just died and its your fault


----------



## AXYPB (Aug 22, 2008)

Banned because you have a 4 GB MicroSD.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 22, 2008)

Banned because you also have a 4GB microSD!!


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 22, 2008)

Banned because u both dont have brains (sorry master 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 )


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 22, 2008)

Banned because master forgives you.


----------



## Veho (Aug 22, 2008)

Banned because when last you saw me, I was but a learner, but now I am the master. The circle is now complete.


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 22, 2008)

Banned because when i last saw u, u were naked!!


----------



## Berthenk (Aug 22, 2008)

Banned because I'm busy with a new avatar and sig!


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 22, 2008)

Banned for saying busy while making the sig in paint


----------



## Berthenk (Aug 22, 2008)

Banned because the new (temporary, 'till i get better at paint.net) avatar/sig (i will soon get) is made in *paint.net*.
The difference is in *.net*.


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 22, 2008)

banned because the sig is gud but the avatar is horrible


----------



## Vampiress (Aug 22, 2008)

Banned because I have to agree


----------



## littlestevie (Aug 22, 2008)

banned because you cant access the shoutbox


----------



## bunnybreaker (Aug 22, 2008)

Banned because I am sad


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 22, 2008)

banned because im sad tooo *cry*


----------



## bunnybreaker (Aug 22, 2008)

Banned for being sad, my sadness is enough for everyone.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 22, 2008)

Banned because I don't know why are you sad!!  I'd like to help if I can...


----------



## Minox (Aug 22, 2008)

Banned for wanting to help when you actually just want to ban him.


----------



## WildWon (Aug 22, 2008)

Banned for trying to make another member ban! For shame.


----------



## Minox (Aug 22, 2008)

Banned because shame is overrated.


----------



## WildWon (Aug 22, 2008)

Banned for thinking shame is over rated! For fame.


----------



## xalphax (Aug 22, 2008)

banned until you explain what ARC is.


----------



## Minox (Aug 22, 2008)

Banned because it's gonna take me hours to sort my music collection.

Edit:Banned for offering to unban him after he's explained what ARC stands for.


----------



## WildWon (Aug 22, 2008)

Banned for not knowing about ARC! Its the Anti-Radiation Corp. We have been brought together to stop the possibly EVIL forces of radiation that have been slowly overtaking this website.

Join us and save the members of this board! (plus, we have free bacon!)


----------



## xalphax (Aug 22, 2008)

banned because i just had an awesome idea!


----------



## Minox (Aug 22, 2008)

(Self-)Banned for being slow.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 22, 2008)

Banned because I'm here now....and fear shell spread as far as light in a dark room.....full of windows....but very late, so no sunlight comes in!!.....


----------



## superdude (Aug 22, 2008)

banned for being here


----------



## Minox (Aug 23, 2008)

Banned for banning yourself (indirectly).


----------



## superdude (Aug 23, 2008)

banned for not banning your self


----------



## Minox (Aug 23, 2008)

Banned because I don't have to.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 23, 2008)

Because I will..banned..


----------



## Minox (Aug 23, 2008)

Banned for having exactly 1,400 posts.


----------



## superdude (Aug 23, 2008)

banned for haveing more posts then me


----------



## WildWon (Aug 23, 2008)

Edit: Self ban for being so forking slow today.


----------



## Minox (Aug 23, 2008)

@superdude: Banned for having a too large sig.

Edit: Wildwon, you're just banned for being sneaky and slow at the same time.


----------



## WildWon (Aug 23, 2008)

Banned for having no sig.


----------



## superdude (Aug 23, 2008)

banned for haveing no sig


----------



## WildWon (Aug 23, 2008)

Banned, cause i do! And cause you're so slow.


----------



## Minox (Aug 23, 2008)

Banned because sigs are useless when you have an awesome avatar.


----------



## superdude (Aug 23, 2008)

banned for haveing a awesome avatar


----------



## Minox (Aug 23, 2008)

Banned for admitting it.


----------



## superdude (Aug 23, 2008)

banned for being on 292 pages


----------



## Minox (Aug 23, 2008)

Banned because it's page 146 for me.


----------



## superdude (Aug 23, 2008)

banned for baning me more then once


----------



## Minox (Aug 23, 2008)

Banned because you force me to do so.


----------



## superdude (Aug 23, 2008)

banned for not going to another topic


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 23, 2008)

Banned because I'm lazy to change my avatar, and I'm planning it for over a week now!!


----------



## Minox (Aug 23, 2008)

Selfban for being slow.


----------



## superdude (Aug 23, 2008)

banned for being lazy


----------



## Minox (Aug 23, 2008)

Banned because I'm too tired to continue with this.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 23, 2008)

Banned because we are all tired, but will continue to play, just to make the most massive thread of GBAtemp EVER!!


----------



## Minox (Aug 23, 2008)

Banned because I meant tired as in sleepy.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 23, 2008)

Banned because I thought you possibly meant that!!
Well......I heard that sleeping is the great way to cure sleepiness..


----------



## Nottulys (Aug 23, 2008)

banned because you thought you thought


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 23, 2008)

Banned because you ban you ban!!


----------



## Nottulys (Aug 23, 2008)

banned because you tried to ban a ban


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 23, 2008)

I'm banning your momma..


----------



## plainoangelmb (Aug 23, 2008)

banned for bringing someones momma into a banning game...


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 23, 2008)

Banning your papa......you'r the cocky one, ain't ya?!?!


----------



## bunnybreaker (Aug 23, 2008)

Banned because FUCK OFF!!

(it's nothing personal)


----------



## littlestevie (Aug 23, 2008)

banned because its always personal to tell someone to fuck off


----------



## bunnybreaker (Aug 23, 2008)

Banned because no it's not, sorry if you are upset by this.


----------



## Ferrariman (Aug 23, 2008)

You are banned for not being cool enough for me.


----------



## bunnybreaker (Aug 23, 2008)

Banned because I am 2 kool 4 skule.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 23, 2008)

Banned because bunnybreaker is really enough cool for anyone and anything........and bunnybreaker, banned because PISS OFF..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (I'm not offended, why would I?! It's the banning game!!)


----------



## Minox (Aug 23, 2008)

Banned for banning twice.


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 23, 2008)

Banned for banning a banned ban


----------



## bunnybreaker (Aug 23, 2008)

Banned because THANK YOU!

(I needed that)

edit: self ban for slowness, that was for Toni.


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 23, 2008)

banned because u failed to ban meeeeeeeee 

:the below BAN is not valid:


----------



## bunnybreaker (Aug 23, 2008)

Go Go Anti-Ban Banning!!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 23, 2008)

Banning you so I can support the Anti-Ban Baning!!


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 23, 2008)

Banned for supporting someone who is against me 
*rocket launcher fireeeee*


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 23, 2008)

Banned because now,  I decided to support you!!


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 23, 2008)

banned because u are too late support me!!!!!!!!!! the battle is over?!! *cry*


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 23, 2008)

Banned so I could calm you down....Don't cry...


----------



## DarkAura (Aug 23, 2008)

banned for awesome hair


----------



## plainoangelmb (Aug 23, 2008)

Banned for accusing someone of having awesome hair


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 23, 2008)

Banned because he's right!!


----------



## plainoangelmb (Aug 23, 2008)

Banned for using a(n) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 smiley


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 23, 2008)

Banned because you have a smiley for an avatar!!


----------



## WildWon (Aug 23, 2008)

Banned because... well, its not REALLY smiling.


----------



## Sumea (Aug 23, 2008)

User was banned! Reason: Signature does not approve with peanut butter jelly time.


----------



## ZenZero (Aug 23, 2008)

banned because i am bored


----------



## Ryukouki (Aug 23, 2008)

banned for posting on this forum


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 23, 2008)

Banned for hypocritical reasons...


----------



## Holaitsme (Aug 24, 2008)

every one is super banned for not noticing i was gone....


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 24, 2008)

Banned for reminding us....


----------



## Holaitsme (Aug 24, 2008)

............


----------



## littlestevie (Aug 24, 2008)

banned for not banning


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 24, 2008)

Banned for having problems with growing up!!


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 24, 2008)

banned because u r right!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 24, 2008)

Banned because I'm  always right!! (I'm having a deja vu)....


----------



## bunnybreaker (Aug 24, 2008)

Banned for grape justice.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 24, 2008)

Banned for apple justice.


----------



## Minox (Aug 24, 2008)

BANana justice.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 24, 2008)

BANcrupt justice..


----------



## Minox (Aug 24, 2008)

BANk robbery.


----------



## plainoangelmb (Aug 24, 2008)

BAN ooooh top that


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 24, 2008)

B
A
N

topped it!!


----------



## plainoangelmb (Aug 24, 2008)

B
A
N
N
E
D
Mine's taller.


----------



## Minox (Aug 24, 2008)

B
A
N
N
E
D


----------



## plainoangelmb (Aug 24, 2008)

B
a
n
n
e
d

f
o
r

p
o
s
t
i
n
g

a

p
o
i
n
y
l
e
s
s

m
e
s
s
e
g
e


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 24, 2008)

Banned for not realizing that he cleverly hide the Ban!!


----------



## bunnybreaker (Aug 24, 2008)

BAnned for having ban vision.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 24, 2008)

Banned because Radioactivity reveals all!!


----------



## Veho (Aug 24, 2008)

Banned because a lead lining can shield us from Radioactivity.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 24, 2008)

Banned because there is no such thing as shielding from Radioactivity!


----------



## Veho (Aug 24, 2008)

Banned because Indiana Jones proves you wrong!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 25, 2008)

Banned because In Diana Jones can only prove how porn industry can be funny...


----------



## AXYPB (Aug 25, 2008)

Banned because my vacation ended in disaster.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 25, 2008)

Banned for not telling what happened!


----------



## bunnybreaker (Aug 25, 2008)

It's obvious he got banned.


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 25, 2008)

bana-bana-banabanbanbana-BAN


----------



## Gore (Aug 25, 2008)

*Ban*ndana.


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 25, 2008)

banned for posting an extra "n"


----------



## Gore (Aug 25, 2008)

I wasn't paying attention, the extra N was supposed to go by the other n.
As in
*Ban*danna
Which would have been correct.


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 25, 2008)

banned because that one is wrong too
is BANdana not BANdanna


----------



## Gore (Aug 25, 2008)

Neither is wrong. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kerchief

Banned on this basis.


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 25, 2008)

banned because i love that girl on wiki 
i feel butterflies in my stomach *im in love*


----------



## bunnybreaker (Aug 25, 2008)

Are they Bannerflies?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 25, 2008)

They are *ban*blebees!!


----------



## BORTZ (Aug 25, 2008)

BANned for not banning anyone!


----------



## B-Blue (Aug 25, 2008)

Banned for banning him for not banning anyone. . .


----------



## bunnybreaker (Aug 25, 2008)

You can B-Banned.


----------



## granville (Aug 25, 2008)

Banned for banning the person who banned him for not banning anyone.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 25, 2008)

B-b-b-b-banned G-g-g-granv-v-v-ville.


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 25, 2008)

trolleyban


----------



## JPdensetsu (Aug 25, 2008)

banned for living in sparta


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 25, 2008)

banned because no matter where u live the ban is still a ban


----------



## JPdensetsu (Aug 25, 2008)

Banned for be a regular temper


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 25, 2008)

banned because one day i will be the king on the tempers after toni


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 25, 2008)

Look, over there... is it a bird? Is it a plane? No, it's Superban.


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 25, 2008)

Banned because u lost the opportunity of becoming the president of the BANning nation

2 pages left for 300


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 25, 2008)

Lets do it together....BAN  team is here..


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 25, 2008)

BANzai!


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 25, 2008)

Speedy BANzales BAN


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 25, 2008)

pata patapatapatapatapa pataban


----------



## bunnybreaker (Aug 25, 2008)

Oh no, it's Bannington Bear.


----------



## Veho (Aug 25, 2008)

Banned for not banning anyone, and also, your name implies you break bunnies, and that's not nice. So I ban you for that.


----------



## bunnybreaker (Aug 25, 2008)

Banned because my name could also imply I AM a bunny, and I break things.


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 25, 2008)

god dammit this page doesnt go to 299 
BANNED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 25, 2008)

finally it went to 299


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 25, 2008)

Banned for the use of recreational narcotics.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 25, 2008)

Banned because today is the breaking day of 300!!


----------



## WildWon (Aug 25, 2008)

Banned, because your posts are just that one step above being 1337.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 25, 2008)

Banned because your posts are just 46 steps under being satanist child...


----------



## xJonny (Aug 25, 2008)

Banned because you caused a nuclear fallout


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 25, 2008)

Banned because I did, and I should be reworded for that, not banned..


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 26, 2008)

Banned for being banned.


----------



## bunnybreaker (Aug 26, 2008)

Banned because MSN keeps fucking up.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 26, 2008)

Banned for using MSN.


----------



## Holaitsme (Aug 26, 2008)

b to a to the double n -e-d you banned sucka^


----------



## Mei-o (Aug 26, 2008)

Banned for sounding like a rapper.


----------



## Holaitsme (Aug 26, 2008)

banned for thinking a cheerleading chant could sound like a rapper.


----------



## Mei-o (Aug 26, 2008)

Banned for not thinking it's possible even with the word 'sucka' in it.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Aug 26, 2008)

Banned for *Crunch.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 26, 2008)

Banned because you don't even play here, jet you took the first post of 300 page!!


----------



## littlestevie (Aug 26, 2008)

banned because i missed out


----------



## SkankyYankee (Aug 26, 2008)

^^ Banned for being here since page 8

^ Banned for being too quick


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 26, 2008)

Banned because I'm unbeatable at this game.....so ban, ban, ban!!!!


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Aug 26, 2008)

baned for saying baned 3 times

oooooo 
oooooo
oooooo


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 26, 2008)

Banned for neglecting the last smiley....You posted him only three times, while ever other four!!


----------



## Mei-o (Aug 26, 2008)

Banned for banning demi-oj-ophile.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 26, 2008)

Banned because I have no freakin' idea what are you talking about!


----------



## Mei-o (Aug 26, 2008)

Banned because you don't have an idea about what I'm talking about.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 26, 2008)

Banned because it's your fault!!


----------



## Mei-o (Aug 26, 2008)

Banned because it was already quite obvious.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 26, 2008)

Banned because I see many lurkers, but not many posters!


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 26, 2008)

banned because i wasnt lurking.. i just logged in nowww


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 26, 2008)

Banned for being a grue.


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 26, 2008)

banned because i dont know wht grue is


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 26, 2008)

Banned for never playing any Infocom adventures.


----------



## Mei-o (Aug 26, 2008)

Banned for claiming you know what you're doing but you actually don't.


----------



## Veho (Aug 26, 2008)

...can't argue with that, really. 

I BAN THE NEXT PERSON TO POST IN THIS THREAD!


----------



## Ferrariman (Aug 26, 2008)

Veho said:
			
		

> ...can't argue with that, really.
> 
> I BAN THE NEXT PERSON TO POST IN THIS THREAD!


BANNED FOR PRE-BANNING


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 26, 2008)

Banned because i cant tell myself if im happy or sad


----------



## Veho (Aug 26, 2008)

_You're banned._


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 26, 2008)

Banned for lying....I'm not!!


----------



## Jdbye (Aug 26, 2008)

Banned for not being banned.


----------



## Minox (Aug 26, 2008)

Banned for being Norwegian.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 26, 2008)

Fanned for being a failed 1337!!


----------



## Minox (Aug 26, 2008)

Banned 'cause 1337 is fail and I'm not affiliated with it in any way.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 26, 2008)

Banned because I agree..I hate 1337...I like you!!


----------



## Minox (Aug 26, 2008)

Banned because you're almost too nice and my computer is the one to receive all my hatred for the next couple of weeks for failing me.


----------



## bunnybreaker (Aug 26, 2008)

B7 cuz j00 r t3h n00bz0rz, adn I am jes 2 1337 4 j00r m0m && she lieks teh b1G 0n3!!1!!!!1111!eleven!!1!shift+1!!!!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 26, 2008)

You say you got low, and you got plenty for the sho-o-ow.  Shake it like a BAN BAN.


----------



## bunnybreaker (Aug 26, 2008)

Supercalifragilisti-BAN!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 27, 2008)

Nah bruvv, nah.  U iz dissing me.  U bruvv iz da wan dat 'as da ban.


----------



## littlestevie (Aug 27, 2008)

banned because your ava is freaky


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 27, 2008)

Banned for disrespecting the master of horror that is Dario Argento.


----------



## littlestevie (Aug 27, 2008)

banned for... who?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 27, 2008)

Banned for not being sick and twisted enough to know and enjoy the delights that are the Italian Giallo genre of movies.  Bloody Australian.


----------



## littlestevie (Aug 27, 2008)

Banned because im not australian i just happen to live here now 
(brought here by force i might add)


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 27, 2008)

Banned for being a right side up person in an upside down country.

Any better?


----------



## littlestevie (Aug 27, 2008)

banned because im from another sothern hemesphere country


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 27, 2008)

Damnit, banned for no reason what so ever then!


----------



## valamer (Aug 27, 2008)

You are banned for stealing trollies


----------



## Vincent T (Aug 27, 2008)

^banned for talking to much


----------



## littlestevie (Aug 27, 2008)

banned for having a more cartoony version of kakashi then in the series


----------



## apb407 (Aug 27, 2008)

^ Banned from being a troll............you did say you live under a bridge


----------



## bunnybreaker (Aug 27, 2008)

Banned for hakunamatata!


----------



## Mei-o (Aug 27, 2008)

Banned for beating me to banning that guy.


----------



## matrix121391 (Aug 27, 2008)

You be banned for editing your post!


----------



## littlestevie (Aug 27, 2008)

banned for not editing your post


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 27, 2008)

Banned because I'm thinking about quitting my job!!!!!


----------



## littlestevie (Aug 27, 2008)

banned because, why toni?


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Aug 27, 2008)

banned because you posted at 10:27 ---oooooo---


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 27, 2008)

"im just wanna ban u, ban u,everybodys' know"


----------



## littlestevie (Aug 27, 2008)

VISHI SO FISHI said:
			
		

> banned because you posted at *19:27* ---oooooo---


fixed

Darkrey: banned because its the completion of the circle


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 27, 2008)

whatever u just wrote i couldn't understand a shit about it!!!!!
BANNED!!!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 27, 2008)

littlestevie said:
			
		

> banned because, why toni?


Because it's tough responsible job..and I'm underpayed..and I can't go to internet, but I'm hiding...and yeah....basicaly, it sucks!!
I'm so called Public Notary Administrator!!

Banning myself for accepting the job in the first place!!


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 27, 2008)

AWw 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




"Public Notary Administrator" from the title it looks like a boring job(hate those office works, i like to use my muscle)

dunno if i have to *ban* u or not


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 27, 2008)

It's more sucky and boring than you can imagine..

And it's OK not to BAN me from time to time!!


----------



## Sephi (Aug 27, 2008)

banned for not wanting a ban


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 27, 2008)

Banned for wanting him banned.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 27, 2008)

AWWW 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 TrolleyDave!!
I'll skip you and ban Sephiroth!!


----------



## bunnybreaker (Aug 27, 2008)

Banned for skip-banning.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 27, 2008)

Banned for skipping like a big girls blouse.


----------



## bunnybreaker (Aug 27, 2008)

Banurai Pizza Cats want a word with you.


----------



## Veho (Aug 27, 2008)

The pizza cats are Banurai? 



...banned for messing with Samurai Pizza Cats!


----------



## bunnybreaker (Aug 27, 2008)

He-Ban and Thunderbans want a word with YOU!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 27, 2008)

CAPTAIN CAAAAAVE-BAAAAAAAN!


----------



## Veho (Aug 27, 2008)

Ban Ghost has some issues with that.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 27, 2008)

What about Yogi Ban?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 27, 2008)

And what about Ban & Jerry?!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 27, 2008)

Bugs Banny?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 27, 2008)

Ban & Chicken?


----------



## bunnybreaker (Aug 27, 2008)

What the ban has this turned into!!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 27, 2008)

A thread full of BANter.


----------



## Veho (Aug 27, 2008)

You are banned for that pun.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 27, 2008)

Veho said:
			
		

> You are banned for that pun.



Banned for making me question my comedic geniusnessess.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 27, 2008)

Nobody should question your genius!!

I'm banning everyone who ever opposes to TrolleyDave!!


----------



## DarkAura (Aug 27, 2008)

Banned for invalid reasoning.   Or is it valid reasoning.....?  O well, YOURE BANNED NUB!


----------



## littlestevie (Aug 28, 2008)

banned for calling the radioactive leader a nub you n00b


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 28, 2008)

Banned for being a Kiwi.


----------



## Holaitsme (Aug 28, 2008)

banned for having creepy sayings


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 28, 2008)

Banned for not having a high enough post count to have creepy sayings.


----------



## Mei-o (Aug 28, 2008)

Banned for rubbing it in.


----------



## Holaitsme (Aug 28, 2008)

banned for not rubing it in.


----------



## Mei-o (Aug 28, 2008)

Banned for having that weirdly irritating avvie.


----------



## Holaitsme (Aug 28, 2008)

Banned for liking a 3-d 14 year old girl.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 28, 2008)

Banned for projecting your insecurities onto _Unmei_


----------



## Mei-o (Aug 28, 2008)

Banned for...wait...never mind...


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 28, 2008)

Banned for taking pity.


----------



## Holaitsme (Aug 28, 2008)

banned for making me confused.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 28, 2008)

Banned for confusing me now.


----------



## Mei-o (Aug 28, 2008)

Banned for getting confused by a confused guy.


----------



## Holaitsme (Aug 28, 2008)

banned for stoping the confusion or did you???....


----------



## Mei-o (Aug 28, 2008)

Banned for still being partly confused.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 28, 2008)

Banned because you've obviously been smoking something illegal.


----------



## GameDragon (Aug 28, 2008)

Banned because you've obviously been selling them something illegal.


----------



## Holaitsme (Aug 28, 2008)

banned for obviously using that something illegal.


----------



## Mei-o (Aug 28, 2008)

Banned because you've been obviously supplying TrolleyDave with something illegal.


----------



## GameDragon (Aug 28, 2008)

Banned for falsely accusing without evidence.


----------



## Mei-o (Aug 28, 2008)

Banned for falsely accusing without evidence.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Aug 28, 2008)

Banned for being a girl.


----------



## Mei-o (Aug 28, 2008)

Banned for not listening to my comments involving the words maid and moe.


----------



## Vincent T (Aug 28, 2008)

banned for having no clue what you guys are saying


----------



## Mei-o (Aug 28, 2008)

Banned for liking Naruto and failing at sentence construction.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Aug 28, 2008)

Banned for making me agree with you.


----------



## Mei-o (Aug 28, 2008)

Banned for having priceless, lulzy comebacks.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Aug 28, 2008)

Banned for making fun of me no matter where I'm at.


----------



## Holaitsme (Aug 28, 2008)

banned for being tolerable for getting made fun of.


----------



## Mei-o (Aug 28, 2008)

Banned for believing I'm making fun of him, in which the truth is that I'm just actually reverse-complimenting him.


----------



## Holaitsme (Aug 28, 2008)

banned for confusing me thus again.


----------



## Diablo1123 (Aug 28, 2008)

Banned for being confused


----------



## Raestloz (Aug 28, 2008)

Banned for banning other member


----------



## Diablo1123 (Aug 28, 2008)

Banned for banning other member


----------



## superdude (Aug 28, 2008)

banned for having red letters


----------



## Diablo1123 (Aug 28, 2008)

Banned for hating red.


----------



## superdude (Aug 28, 2008)

banned for not keeping red letters


----------



## Diablo1123 (Aug 28, 2008)

Banned for wanting red letters but not using them.


----------



## superdude (Aug 28, 2008)

banned for blinding me with colors


----------



## Diablo1123 (Aug 28, 2008)

<!--coloro:#0000FF--><span style="color:#0000FF"><!--/coloro-->B<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0303FB--><span style="color:#0303FB"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0707F7--><span style="color:#0707F7"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0A0AF4--><span style="color:#0A0AF4"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0E0EF0--><span style="color:#0E0EF0"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1111ED--><span style="color:#1111ED"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1515E9--><span style="color:#1515E9"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1818E6--><span style="color:#1818E6"><!--/coloro-->f<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1C1CE2--><span style="color:#1C1CE2"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2020DE--><span style="color:#2020DE"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2323DB--><span style="color:#2323DB"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2727D7--><span style="color:#2727D7"><!--/coloro-->b<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2A2AD4--><span style="color:#2A2AD4"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2E2ED0--><span style="color:#2E2ED0"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3131CD--><span style="color:#3131CD"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3535C9--><span style="color:#3535C9"><!--/coloro-->g<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3939C5--><span style="color:#3939C5"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3C3CC2--><span style="color:#3C3CC2"><!--/coloro-->b<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4040BE--><span style="color:#4040BE"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4343BB--><span style="color:#4343BB"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4747B7--><span style="color:#4747B7"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4A4AB4--><span style="color:#4A4AB4"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4E4EB0--><span style="color:#4E4EB0"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5252AC--><span style="color:#5252AC"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5555A9--><span style="color:#5555A9"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5959A5--><span style="color:#5959A5"><!--/coloro-->b<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5C5CA2--><span style="color:#5C5CA2"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#60609E--><span style="color:#60609E"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#63639B--><span style="color:#63639B"><!--/coloro-->c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#676797--><span style="color:#676797"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6B6B93--><span style="color:#6B6B93"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6E6E90--><span style="color:#6E6E90"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#72728C--><span style="color:#72728C"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#757589--><span style="color:#757589"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#797985--><span style="color:#797985"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7C7C82--><span style="color:#7C7C82"><!--/coloro-->,<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#80807E--><span style="color:#80807E"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#84847A--><span style="color:#84847A"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#878777--><span style="color:#878777"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8B8B73--><span style="color:#8B8B73"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8E8E70--><span style="color:#8E8E70"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#92926C--><span style="color:#92926C"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#959569--><span style="color:#959569"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#999965--><span style="color:#999965"><!--/coloro-->p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9D9D61--><span style="color:#9D9D61"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A0A05E--><span style="color:#A0A05E"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A4A45A--><span style="color:#A4A45A"><!--/coloro-->g<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A7A757--><span style="color:#A7A757"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#ABAB53--><span style="color:#ABAB53"><!--/coloro-->c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#AEAE50--><span style="color:#AEAE50"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B2B24C--><span style="color:#B2B24C"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B6B648--><span style="color:#B6B648"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B9B945--><span style="color:#B9B945"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#BDBD41--><span style="color:#BDBD41"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C0C03E--><span style="color:#C0C03E"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C4C43A--><span style="color:#C4C43A"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C7C737--><span style="color:#C7C737"><!--/coloro-->w<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#CBCB33--><span style="color:#CBCB33"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#CFCF2F--><span style="color:#CFCF2F"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#D2D22C--><span style="color:#D2D22C"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#D6D628--><span style="color:#D6D628"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#D9D925--><span style="color:#D9D925"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#DDDD21--><span style="color:#DDDD21"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E0E01E--><span style="color:#E0E01E"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E4E41A--><span style="color:#E4E41A"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E8E816--><span style="color:#E8E816"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#EBEB13--><span style="color:#EBEB13"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#EFEF0F--><span style="color:#EFEF0F"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#F2F20C--><span style="color:#F2F20C"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#F6F608--><span style="color:#F6F608"><!--/coloro-->I<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#F9F905--><span style="color:#F9F905"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FDFD01--><span style="color:#FDFD01"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFFC00--><span style="color:#FFFC00"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFF900--><span style="color:#FFF900"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFF500--><span style="color:#FFF500"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFF200--><span style="color:#FFF200"><!--/coloro-->k<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFEE00--><span style="color:#FFEE00"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFEB00--><span style="color:#FFEB00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFE700--><span style="color:#FFE700"><!--/coloro-->b<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFE300--><span style="color:#FFE300"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFE000--><span style="color:#FFE000"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFDC00--><span style="color:#FFDC00"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFD900--><span style="color:#FFD900"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFD500--><span style="color:#FFD500"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFD200--><span style="color:#FFD200"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFCE00--><span style="color:#FFCE00"><!--/coloro-->w<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFCA00--><span style="color:#FFCA00"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFC700--><span style="color:#FFC700"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFC300--><span style="color:#FFC300"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFC000--><span style="color:#FFC000"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFBC00--><span style="color:#FFBC00"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFB900--><span style="color:#FFB900"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFB500--><span style="color:#FFB500"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFB100--><span style="color:#FFB100"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFAE00--><span style="color:#FFAE00"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFAA00--><span style="color:#FFAA00"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFA700--><span style="color:#FFA700"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFA300--><span style="color:#FFA300"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFA000--><span style="color:#FFA000"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF9C00--><span style="color:#FF9C00"><!--/coloro-->,<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF9900--><span style="color:#FF9900"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF9500--><span style="color:#FF9500"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF9100--><span style="color:#FF9100"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF8E00--><span style="color:#FF8E00"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF8A00--><span style="color:#FF8A00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF8700--><span style="color:#FF8700"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF8300--><span style="color:#FF8300"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF8000--><span style="color:#FF8000"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF7C00--><span style="color:#FF7C00"><!--/coloro-->p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF7800--><span style="color:#FF7800"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF7500--><span style="color:#FF7500"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF7100--><span style="color:#FF7100"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF6E00--><span style="color:#FF6E00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF6A00--><span style="color:#FF6A00"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF6700--><span style="color:#FF6700"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF6300--><span style="color:#FF6300"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF5F00--><span style="color:#FF5F00"><!--/coloro-->k<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF5C00--><span style="color:#FF5C00"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF5800--><span style="color:#FF5800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF5500--><span style="color:#FF5500"><!--/coloro-->b<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF5100--><span style="color:#FF5100"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF4E00--><span style="color:#FF4E00"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF4A00--><span style="color:#FF4A00"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF4600--><span style="color:#FF4600"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF4300--><span style="color:#FF4300"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF3F00--><span style="color:#FF3F00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF3C00--><span style="color:#FF3C00"><!--/coloro-->w<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF3800--><span style="color:#FF3800"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF3500--><span style="color:#FF3500"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF3100--><span style="color:#FF3100"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF2D00--><span style="color:#FF2D00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF2A00--><span style="color:#FF2A00"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF2600--><span style="color:#FF2600"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF2300--><span style="color:#FF2300"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF1F00--><span style="color:#FF1F00"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF1C00--><span style="color:#FF1C00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF1800--><span style="color:#FF1800"><!--/coloro-->w<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF1400--><span style="color:#FF1400"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF1100--><span style="color:#FF1100"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0D00--><span style="color:#FF0D00"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0A00--><span style="color:#FF0A00"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0600--><span style="color:#FF0600"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->


----------



## superdude (Aug 28, 2008)

banned for having to many words


----------



## Diablo1123 (Aug 28, 2008)

Banned for having no colours.


----------



## superdude (Aug 28, 2008)

banned for have too many colours


----------



## matrix121391 (Aug 28, 2008)

Banned for having too many pictures of robots in your post.

Edit: But I love the frequently changing signature. [I feel someone saying "banned for loving the signature..."]


----------



## dilav (Aug 28, 2008)

^ Banned for reading my mind


----------



## superdude (Aug 28, 2008)

banned for not reading his/her mind


----------



## dilav (Aug 28, 2008)

Banned for making assumptions.
...wtf did ur sig pict just changed...o shit...php.


----------



## Mei-o (Aug 28, 2008)

Banned for having a lazily thought of username.


----------



## dilav (Aug 28, 2008)

^ banned for having a sig
< banned for not knowing what a username is
v banned cause i have a ban button.


----------



## superdude (Aug 28, 2008)

banned for having a button


----------



## Mei-o (Aug 28, 2008)

Banned for having a dynamic signature which only contains siggies that almost all look the same.


----------



## Frog (Aug 28, 2008)

banned cause your jealous.


----------



## Holaitsme (Aug 28, 2008)

banned for being the only frog lover on gbatemp


----------



## Frog (Aug 28, 2008)

banned cause I'm also the coolest frog lover on gbatemp!


----------



## dilav (Aug 28, 2008)

↑ Banned for making hybrid animals rule over all.


----------



## p1ngpong (Aug 28, 2008)

Banned for having a secret Frog fetish that in ashamed of!


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 28, 2008)

banned because FROGpony is back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Banned for having a secret Frog fetish that in ashamed of!


banned because u shouldnt be ashamed of it
feels gud man


----------



## Frog (Aug 28, 2008)

banned cause that's slightly disturbing.
only slightly.


----------



## Mei-o (Aug 28, 2008)

Banned for making worthless assumptions and for making a frog-pony hybrid, it's just...wrong...


----------



## bunnybreaker (Aug 28, 2008)

Banned for reminding me of 90s Jpop.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 28, 2008)

Oh fuck....you really did good banning today....I was loged on, but couldn't read anything due to my boss and people I work  with,  fucking leaches.....

OK now,  where were I.........BANNED so I could get back into  game..


----------



## Veho (Aug 28, 2008)

Banned. Get back to your daily grind.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 28, 2008)

Banned for being cold hearted prick.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




With a little luck, I should be off my job by tuesday!!

EDIT: I'm used to get love and compassion here at GBAtemp, you broke the part of my perfect dream!!


----------



## Veho (Aug 28, 2008)

Meh, I'd show more compassion for you if you weren't getting paid. 

(  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Just kidding.)


BANNED for complaining about your job in today's job market.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 28, 2008)

Man,  I'm working monday and thursday for over 9 and half hours....other days 8 and half, and still I get payed 2500 kn a month......fuck that job....

And I'm trying to get GraphicDesign job, because it's the only thing that actually interests me!! Tell me if you know of any job, or have some friends... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'd be very grateful!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Not gonna ban you this time, so I could show how nice I am..


----------



## Veho (Aug 28, 2008)

2500 kn a month? That _does_ suck. 


I shall now ban myself for being a cold-hearted bastard for criticizing you for criticizing your job.


----------



## Diablo1123 (Aug 28, 2008)

Banned for having pink in your sig, what's wrong with you?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 28, 2008)

Veho said:
			
		

> 2500 kn a month? That _does_ suck.
> 
> 
> I shall now ban myself for being a cold-hearted bastard for criticizing you for criticizing your job.


You're a good guy Veho......and yes, that REALLY does suck....I don't know how I got myself into that mess.....

Now only if I could find a decent job like Graphic Designer!!

EDIT: Diablo1123...only real men can wear pink!!


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 28, 2008)

banned because pink means happy


----------



## AXYPB (Aug 28, 2008)

Superban that hoe.


----------



## Law (Aug 29, 2008)

Banned for killing the thread.


----------



## Diablo1123 (Aug 29, 2008)

<!--coloro:#0000FE--><span style="color:#0000FE"><!--/coloro-->B<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0800F6--><span style="color:#0800F6"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1000EE--><span style="color:#1000EE"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1800E6--><span style="color:#1800E6"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2100DD--><span style="color:#2100DD"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2900D5--><span style="color:#2900D5"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3100CD--><span style="color:#3100CD"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3900C5--><span style="color:#3900C5"><!--/coloro-->f<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4100BD--><span style="color:#4100BD"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4900B5--><span style="color:#4900B5"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5200AC--><span style="color:#5200AC"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5A00A4--><span style="color:#5A00A4"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#62009C--><span style="color:#62009C"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6A0094--><span style="color:#6A0094"><!--/coloro-->v<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#72008C--><span style="color:#72008C"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7A0084--><span style="color:#7A0084"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#83007B--><span style="color:#83007B"><!--/coloro-->g<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8B0073--><span style="color:#8B0073"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#93006B--><span style="color:#93006B"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9B0063--><span style="color:#9B0063"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A3005B--><span style="color:#A3005B"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#AB0053--><span style="color:#AB0053"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B4004A--><span style="color:#B4004A"><!--/coloro-->w<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#BC0042--><span style="color:#BC0042"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C4003A--><span style="color:#C4003A"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#CC0032--><span style="color:#CC0032"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#D4002A--><span style="color:#D4002A"><!--/coloro-->g<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#DC0022--><span style="color:#DC0022"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E4001A--><span style="color:#E4001A"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#ED0011--><span style="color:#ED0011"><!--/coloro-->v<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#F50009--><span style="color:#F50009"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FD0001--><span style="color:#FD0001"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0405--><span style="color:#FF0405"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0B0B--><span style="color:#FF0B0B"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF1112--><span style="color:#FF1112"><!--/coloro-->,<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF1718--><span style="color:#FF1718"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF1D1F--><span style="color:#FF1D1F"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF2325--><span style="color:#FF2325"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF292C--><span style="color:#FF292C"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF3032--><span style="color:#FF3032"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF3639--><span style="color:#FF3639"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF3C3F--><span style="color:#FF3C3F"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF4246--><span style="color:#FF4246"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF484C--><span style="color:#FF484C"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF4E53--><span style="color:#FF4E53"><!--/coloro-->q<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF5459--><span style="color:#FF5459"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF5B60--><span style="color:#FF5B60"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF6166--><span style="color:#FF6166"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF676D--><span style="color:#FF676D"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF6D73--><span style="color:#FF6D73"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF737A--><span style="color:#FF737A"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF7980--><span style="color:#FF7980"><!--/coloro-->g<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF7F87--><span style="color:#FF7F87"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF868D--><span style="color:#FF868D"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF8C94--><span style="color:#FF8C94"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF929A--><span style="color:#FF929A"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF98A1--><span style="color:#FF98A1"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF9EA7--><span style="color:#FF9EA7"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFA4AE--><span style="color:#FFA4AE"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFAAB4--><span style="color:#FFAAB4"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFB1BB--><span style="color:#FFB1BB"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFB7C1--><span style="color:#FFB7C1"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFBDC8--><span style="color:#FFBDC8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FABCCB--><span style="color:#FABCCB"><!--/coloro-->f<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#F2B6CD--><span style="color:#F2B6CD"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#EAB0CF--><span style="color:#EAB0CF"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E1AAD0--><span style="color:#E1AAD0"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#D9A3D2--><span style="color:#D9A3D2"><!--/coloro-->c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#D19DD4--><span style="color:#D19DD4"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C997D5--><span style="color:#C997D5"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C191D7--><span style="color:#C191D7"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B98BD9--><span style="color:#B98BD9"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B085DA--><span style="color:#B085DA"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A87FDC--><span style="color:#A87FDC"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A078DE--><span style="color:#A078DE"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9872DF--><span style="color:#9872DF"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#906CE1--><span style="color:#906CE1"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8866E3--><span style="color:#8866E3"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8060E4--><span style="color:#8060E4"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#775AE6--><span style="color:#775AE6"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6F54E8--><span style="color:#6F54E8"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#674DE9--><span style="color:#674DE9"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5F47EB--><span style="color:#5F47EB"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5741ED--><span style="color:#5741ED"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4F3BEE--><span style="color:#4F3BEE"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4635F0--><span style="color:#4635F0"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3E2FF2--><span style="color:#3E2FF2"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3629F3--><span style="color:#3629F3"><!--/coloro-->b<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2E22F5--><span style="color:#2E22F5"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#261CF7--><span style="color:#261CF7"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1E16F8--><span style="color:#1E16F8"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1510FA--><span style="color:#1510FA"><!--/coloro-->f<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0D0AFC--><span style="color:#0D0AFC"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0504FD--><span style="color:#0504FD"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0200FC--><span style="color:#0200FC"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0A00F4--><span style="color:#0A00F4"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1200EC--><span style="color:#1200EC"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1B00E3--><span style="color:#1B00E3"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2300DB--><span style="color:#2300DB"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2B00D3--><span style="color:#2B00D3"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3300CB--><span style="color:#3300CB"><!--/coloro-->D<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3B00C3--><span style="color:#3B00C3"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4300BB--><span style="color:#4300BB"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4B00B3--><span style="color:#4B00B3"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5400AA--><span style="color:#5400AA"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5C00A2--><span style="color:#5C00A2"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#64009A--><span style="color:#64009A"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6C0092--><span style="color:#6C0092"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#74008A--><span style="color:#74008A"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7C0082--><span style="color:#7C0082"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#850079--><span style="color:#850079"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8D0071--><span style="color:#8D0071"><!--/coloro-->f<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#950069--><span style="color:#950069"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9D0061--><span style="color:#9D0061"><!--/coloro-->b<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A50059--><span style="color:#A50059"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#AD0051--><span style="color:#AD0051"><!--/coloro-->f<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B60048--><span style="color:#B60048"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#BE0040--><span style="color:#BE0040"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C60038--><span style="color:#C60038"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#CE0030--><span style="color:#CE0030"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#D60028--><span style="color:#D60028"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#DE0020--><span style="color:#DE0020"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E70017--><span style="color:#E70017"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->


----------



## Mei-o (Aug 29, 2008)

Banned for liking rainbows, it's fab.


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 29, 2008)

banned for not liking  rainbows


----------



## bobrules (Aug 29, 2008)

banned because of the name DarkRey


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 29, 2008)

Banned because I've never seen anyone use a bob name!!


----------



## Ferrariman (Aug 29, 2008)

Banned for being in association with nuclear energy


----------



## Veho (Aug 29, 2008)

Banned for being a naysayer.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 29, 2008)

BAnned because I've been keeping my anemones even closer since the day I've read your sig, but I have no freakin' idea whats an anemone!!


----------



## Veho (Aug 29, 2008)

Banned for not watching Finding Nemo!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 29, 2008)

Banned because I DID watched it, few times...and enjoyed it........but I completely forgot about those thing......although I loved the turtles......Dude!!!!


----------



## bunnybreaker (Aug 29, 2008)

Banned because I am drinking (alcohol) alone.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 29, 2008)

Banned for not waiting til you're completely pissed and causing havoc before posting.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 29, 2008)

Banned because TrolleyDave is  ALWAYS right.....You should really get pissed, and I mean COMPLETELY done..and then come here..and start banning people 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'd keep you company if I'm there!!


----------



## bunnybreaker (Aug 29, 2008)

Drunken BAN!!!!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 29, 2008)

I'd take drunk ban over drug bun  ANY day!!


----------



## bunnybreaker (Aug 29, 2008)

Wishing this was a stoned BAN!!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 29, 2008)

No, not really....you shouldn't!!!!!! Drugs are bad......stick with the alcohol!!

Banned for wanting drugs......it kills your brain!


----------



## bunnybreaker (Aug 29, 2008)

Banned for thinking weed is worse than alcohol.

(seriously, I am worse on alcohol than any other drug)


----------



## Law (Aug 29, 2008)

Banned for no real reason whatsoever.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 29, 2008)

Banned because reason is always here, just not so obvious!!


----------



## bunnybreaker (Aug 29, 2008)

Properly drunken BAN!!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 29, 2008)

Knees up mother ban.


----------



## bunnybreaker (Aug 29, 2008)

B.A.D.Ass. (my dancecrew) floor killing BAN!!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 29, 2008)

Flare and windmill ban.


----------



## bunnybreaker (Aug 29, 2008)

Violet Sauce BAN!!

(e-cookie to anyone who gets the reference)


----------



## Holaitsme (Aug 29, 2008)

< banned for not getting the reference


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 29, 2008)

Japanese Sin City ban.


----------



## bunnybreaker (Aug 30, 2008)

Still drunken BAN!!!!!!!


----------



## Mei-o (Aug 30, 2008)

Banned for having a looping avvie.


----------



## Nottulys (Aug 30, 2008)

Banned for not having a looping avatar


----------



## Mei-o (Aug 30, 2008)

Banned for having a disproportionate avatar.


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Aug 30, 2008)

banned for having a "U" in your name!


----------



## bunnybreaker (Aug 30, 2008)

Banned for cool username.


----------



## Diablo1123 (Aug 30, 2008)

Banned for posting before me.


----------



## bunnybreaker (Aug 30, 2008)

Banned for posting after me.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 30, 2008)

Banned for posting before me and after him.


----------



## Diablo1123 (Aug 30, 2008)

Diablo1123 said:
			
		

> Banned for posting before me.


----------



## Mei-o (Aug 30, 2008)

Banned for running out of ideas.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 30, 2008)

Banned because you're playing only last few pages, and already ran out of ideas?! Idea is always here, you just have to find it!!


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 30, 2008)

GREAT JUSTICE BAN


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 30, 2008)

Uh, no justice at all BAN!


----------



## bunnybreaker (Aug 30, 2008)

Main ban, turn on!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 30, 2008)

One ban from behind.....unexpected!!


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 30, 2008)

sthealty(misspelled) ban


----------



## Chinman (Aug 30, 2008)

ban for issuing misspell ban with a misspelt sparta


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 30, 2008)

Banned because you've misspelled your name...you should have been Chimeman...


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 30, 2008)

"Oh my God! Its Jackie BAN!" - DarkRey

EDIT: toni 
u ruined my GLORY!!!!!
u shall pay for it!!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 30, 2008)

I'm really sorry DarkRey......
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Ban that Chinman!!


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 30, 2008)

nope ban u


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 30, 2008)

Hehe...it was just a trap so I could ban you!!


----------



## Frog (Aug 30, 2008)

i counter your trap with an extreme frogpony BAN!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 30, 2008)

I know nothing about no ProgFonies!!! so....BAN!


----------



## Searinox (Aug 30, 2008)

Banned due to international anti-nuke treaty.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 30, 2008)

Banned  because there is no stopping me!!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 30, 2008)

* Please hold the line, TrolleyDave will be on shortly to ban you.  Please remember, your banning is important to TrolleyDave as is everyones.  This is a recording.  *


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 30, 2008)

*holds the line*


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 30, 2008)

*your subscription to the BAN magazine has been renewed...*


----------



## Raestloz (Aug 30, 2008)

*Thanks for extending your subscription for our BAN magz, now please let us ban you*


----------



## DarkAura (Aug 30, 2008)




----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 30, 2008)

Banned for starting this game and then leaving for such a long time!!


----------



## Holaitsme (Aug 30, 2008)

banned becuase you jealous that he started the game.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 30, 2008)

Banned because I'm not...I'm  very thankful he started the game..


----------



## Raestloz (Aug 30, 2008)

banned for being thankful


----------



## Holaitsme (Aug 30, 2008)

banned for not being thankful


----------



## DarkAura (Aug 30, 2008)

banned for lulz


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 30, 2008)

Banned for being in Canada but not living in Burlington, Ontario.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 30, 2008)

Banned for being into punk, but not looking that way!!


----------



## Diablo1123 (Aug 30, 2008)

Banned for being The MOST Radioactive GBAtemper and founder of Radioactive Force


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 30, 2008)

Banned for ruining my not so good comeback!


----------



## DarkAura (Aug 30, 2008)

banned for wtf?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 30, 2008)

Banned for OMG!!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 30, 2008)

Knock knock.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 30, 2008)

Who's there?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 30, 2008)

The man from the banning company, I've come to inform you that you're banned.


----------



## xalphax (Aug 30, 2008)

banned because i have to get rolling again with banning people ;-P


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 30, 2008)

Banned because you were sadly missed...but now you're back!! Getting banned!!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 30, 2008)

Banning, banning, banning, keep those doggies banning Rawhide.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 30, 2008)

Harvest Ban..


----------



## xalphax (Aug 30, 2008)

how about a visit to BANgladesh?


----------



## DarkAura (Aug 30, 2008)

banned for kicking peter in family guy.

and btw plutonij, just how many people have you banned here?


----------



## miruki (Aug 30, 2008)

He banned them all!

And that's why I ban you! XD


----------



## DarkAura (Aug 30, 2008)

banned for banning me, i made this ban happy land


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 30, 2008)

Friends of Ban Town!


----------



## miruki (Aug 30, 2008)

More friends of Ban Town? XD


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 30, 2008)

Happy Ban Friends....

and yeah...I've banned them all..


----------



## miruki (Aug 30, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> and yeah...I've banned them all..



Because you are BANTASTIC! XD


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 30, 2008)

Ban right I am!!


----------



## DarkAura (Aug 30, 2008)

banned for being banned happy


----------



## miruki (Aug 30, 2008)

banned for not giving me my buttsecks! .__.


----------



## DarkAura (Aug 30, 2008)

banned for not checking my last reply


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 30, 2008)

Banned because I'd give you if I knew what the heck is it!!


----------



## DarkAura (Aug 30, 2008)

banned for the 4726th ban


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 30, 2008)

Banned for the ban after mine!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 30, 2008)

pre-Banned on the 4th of July.


----------



## miruki (Aug 30, 2008)

b-banned for making me blush AND for not knowing what I'm talking about! XD

edit: banning myself for being too slow again.. ;_;


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 30, 2008)

Banned because I demand an explanation then!!


----------



## miruki (Aug 30, 2008)

uh... buttsecks like.. sex in the.. uh...

b-b-banned for making me say this stuff!!! XD


----------



## DarkAura (Aug 30, 2008)

banned for harshness 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Posts merged*

banned for being slow, stupid DarkAura


----------



## miruki (Aug 30, 2008)

unbanned for kind of defending me...


----------



## DarkAura (Aug 30, 2008)

tanks...... but i still ban you for not banning


----------



## miruki (Aug 30, 2008)

then I'll just ban you for banning me for not banning you!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 30, 2008)

miruki, banned for some  weird "banning game" sex?!?! or whatever... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (with twins?!?!?!)


----------



## DarkAura (Aug 30, 2008)

wtf.
ban!


----------



## miruki (Aug 30, 2008)

banned for banning me just for my sex drive (and my taste for twins 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 SO WHAAAAT!? XD)


----------



## DarkAura (Aug 30, 2008)

banned for making me leave


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 30, 2008)

Banned so we can keep  you here....

miruki, unbanning you for sex urge?!?!


----------



## miruki (Aug 30, 2008)

what no wait... I made you leave? ;_;

I ban myself for that now! ;__;

AND FOR BEING TO SLOW AS ALWAYS!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 30, 2008)

http://tinyurl.com/6kdc29


----------



## miruki (Aug 30, 2008)

I ban you, TrolleyDave, because you scare everyone away from this topic


----------



## Joshunar (Aug 30, 2008)

Banned for being a scumbag

-----------------------------------

[sig]


----------



## miruki (Aug 30, 2008)

Joshunar said:
			
		

> Banned for being a scumbag


that works too. :> 


...wait, you didn't mean me, righto? ;_;


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 30, 2008)

Banned cos it ain't just this topic I scare people in! (See my pics in the Temper pics section! lol)


----------



## miruki (Aug 30, 2008)

I think I saw them once... but I can't remember how you looked and I'm way too lazy to search for them now.. XD

so banned for not being memorable enough? ;P


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 30, 2008)

Banned because, in the real  life......I'd choose TrolleyDave as one of the best friends....I like the way he is and the way he acts.....and he doesn't scare me one  bit..


----------



## miruki (Aug 30, 2008)

(I'm just kidding, you know that, right?)

sooo banned for assuming that I don't like TD the way he is/acts


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 31, 2008)

I know you're joking...but I need a reason for banning....banned for not seeing it!!


----------



## AXYPB (Aug 31, 2008)

Banned for being myopic.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 31, 2008)

Banned because laser surgery can fix it!!


----------



## Mei-o (Aug 31, 2008)

Banned because you lack the funds for laser surgery.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 31, 2008)

Banned cos you could have been kind enough to offer the money for the surgery.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 31, 2008)

Banned because there's no  need for surgery, but there's always need for a money!!


----------



## Mei-o (Aug 31, 2008)

Banned for beating me to a reply dammit.


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Aug 31, 2008)

Banned for getting you sig removed


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 31, 2008)

Banned for being a hypocrite!!


----------



## Mei-o (Aug 31, 2008)

Banned for beating me to yet another reply.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Aug 31, 2008)

Banned for having a *Sig removed (68.07 KB), limit is 50 KB -staff

EDIT: Banned for taking that off.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 31, 2008)

Banned for getting me caught in the "1 step behind ban warp" that everyone gets caught in.


----------



## Mei-o (Aug 31, 2008)

Banned for- what the-


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 31, 2008)

Banned for hell...


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 31, 2008)

Banned from hell, cos I'm nice like that.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 31, 2008)

Banned from  heaven too!!!!!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 31, 2008)

Banned cos I already knew I was!


----------



## Mei-o (Aug 31, 2008)

Banned from purgatory and hell as well.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 31, 2008)

Banned because I'd take TrolleyDave under my wing if I were a God!


----------



## Mei-o (Aug 31, 2008)

Banned because you're not one and will never be one.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 31, 2008)

Banned because Toni has evolved beyond God.


----------



## Mei-o (Aug 31, 2008)

Banned for spouting a lie.


----------



## Nottulys (Aug 31, 2008)

banned for spouting the truth


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 31, 2008)

Banned for sprouting potato growths.


----------



## Diablo1123 (Aug 31, 2008)

Banned for editing your post.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 31, 2008)

Banned for really cool dynamic sig!


----------



## Holaitsme (Aug 31, 2008)

banned for being the only member of the radioactive force.


----------



## Diablo1123 (Aug 31, 2008)

<!--coloro:#000000--><span style="color:#000000"><!--/coloro-->B<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#030000--><span style="color:#030000"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#060000--><span style="color:#060000"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#090000--><span style="color:#090000"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0C0000--><span style="color:#0C0000"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0F0000--><span style="color:#0F0000"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#120000--><span style="color:#120000"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#150000--><span style="color:#150000"><!--/coloro-->f<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#180000--><span style="color:#180000"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1B0000--><span style="color:#1B0000"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1E0000--><span style="color:#1E0000"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#210000--><span style="color:#210000"><!--/coloro-->b<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#250000--><span style="color:#250000"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#280000--><span style="color:#280000"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2B0000--><span style="color:#2B0000"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2E0000--><span style="color:#2E0000"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#310000--><span style="color:#310000"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#340000--><span style="color:#340000"><!--/coloro-->g<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#370000--><span style="color:#370000"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3A0000--><span style="color:#3A0000"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3D0000--><span style="color:#3D0000"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#400000--><span style="color:#400000"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#430000--><span style="color:#430000"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#470000--><span style="color:#470000"><!--/coloro-->g<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4A0000--><span style="color:#4A0000"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4D0000--><span style="color:#4D0000"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#500000--><span style="color:#500000"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#530000--><span style="color:#530000"><!--/coloro-->w<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#560000--><span style="color:#560000"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#590000--><span style="color:#590000"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5C0000--><span style="color:#5C0000"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5F0000--><span style="color:#5F0000"><!--/coloro-->c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#620000--><span style="color:#620000"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#650000--><span style="color:#650000"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#690000--><span style="color:#690000"><!--/coloro-->p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6C0000--><span style="color:#6C0000"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6F0000--><span style="color:#6F0000"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#720000--><span style="color:#720000"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#750000--><span style="color:#750000"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#780000--><span style="color:#780000"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7B0000--><span style="color:#7B0000"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7E0000--><span style="color:#7E0000"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#810000--><span style="color:#810000"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#840000--><span style="color:#840000"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#870000--><span style="color:#870000"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8B0000--><span style="color:#8B0000"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8E0000--><span style="color:#8E0000"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#910000--><span style="color:#910000"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#940000--><span style="color:#940000"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#970000--><span style="color:#970000"><!--/coloro-->g<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9A0000--><span style="color:#9A0000"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9D0000--><span style="color:#9D0000"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A00000--><span style="color:#A00000"><!--/coloro-->I<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A30000--><span style="color:#A30000"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A60000--><span style="color:#A60000"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A90000--><span style="color:#A90000"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#AD0000--><span style="color:#AD0000"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B00000--><span style="color:#B00000"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B30000--><span style="color:#B30000"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B60000--><span style="color:#B60000"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B90000--><span style="color:#B90000"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#BC0000--><span style="color:#BC0000"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#BF0000--><span style="color:#BF0000"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C20000--><span style="color:#C20000"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C50000--><span style="color:#C50000"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80000--><span style="color:#C80000"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#CB0000--><span style="color:#CB0000"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#CF0000--><span style="color:#CF0000"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#D20000--><span style="color:#D20000"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#D50000--><span style="color:#D50000"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#D80000--><span style="color:#D80000"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#DB0000--><span style="color:#DB0000"><!--/coloro-->x<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#DE0000--><span style="color:#DE0000"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E10000--><span style="color:#E10000"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E40000--><span style="color:#E40000"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E70000--><span style="color:#E70000"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#EA0000--><span style="color:#EA0000"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#ED0000--><span style="color:#ED0000"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#F10000--><span style="color:#F10000"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#F40000--><span style="color:#F40000"><!--/coloro-->k<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#F70000--><span style="color:#F70000"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FA0000--><span style="color:#FA0000"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FD0000--><span style="color:#FD0000"><!--/coloro-->th<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FA0000--><span style="color:#FA0000"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#F70000--><span style="color:#F70000"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#F40000--><span style="color:#F40000"><!--/coloro-->c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#F10000--><span style="color:#F10000"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#EE0000--><span style="color:#EE0000"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#EB0000--><span style="color:#EB0000"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E80000--><span style="color:#E80000"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E50000--><span style="color:#E50000"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E20000--><span style="color:#E20000"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#DF0000--><span style="color:#DF0000"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#DC0000--><span style="color:#DC0000"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#D90000--><span style="color:#D90000"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#D60000--><span style="color:#D60000"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#D20000--><span style="color:#D20000"><!--/coloro-->k<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#CF0000--><span style="color:#CF0000"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#CC0000--><span style="color:#CC0000"><!--/coloro-->b<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C90000--><span style="color:#C90000"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C60000--><span style="color:#C60000"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C30000--><span style="color:#C30000"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C00000--><span style="color:#C00000"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#BD0000--><span style="color:#BD0000"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#BA0000--><span style="color:#BA0000"><!--/coloro-->,<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B70000--><span style="color:#B70000"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B40000--><span style="color:#B40000"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B10000--><span style="color:#B10000"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#AE0000--><span style="color:#AE0000"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#AB0000--><span style="color:#AB0000"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A80000--><span style="color:#A80000"><!--/coloro-->g<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A50000--><span style="color:#A50000"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A20000--><span style="color:#A20000"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9F0000--><span style="color:#9F0000"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9C0000--><span style="color:#9C0000"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#990000--><span style="color:#990000"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#960000--><span style="color:#960000"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#930000--><span style="color:#930000"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#900000--><span style="color:#900000"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8D0000--><span style="color:#8D0000"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8A0000--><span style="color:#8A0000"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#870000--><span style="color:#870000"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#840000--><span style="color:#840000"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#810000--><span style="color:#810000"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7D0000--><span style="color:#7D0000"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7A0000--><span style="color:#7A0000"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#770000--><span style="color:#770000"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#740000--><span style="color:#740000"><!--/coloro-->c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#710000--><span style="color:#710000"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6E0000--><span style="color:#6E0000"><!--/coloro-->,<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6B0000--><span style="color:#6B0000"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#680000--><span style="color:#680000"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#650000--><span style="color:#650000"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#620000--><span style="color:#620000"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5F0000--><span style="color:#5F0000"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5C0000--><span style="color:#5C0000"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#590000--><span style="color:#590000"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#560000--><span style="color:#560000"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#530000--><span style="color:#530000"><!--/coloro-->'<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#500000--><span style="color:#500000"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4D0000--><span style="color:#4D0000"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4A0000--><span style="color:#4A0000"><!--/coloro-->b<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#470000--><span style="color:#470000"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#440000--><span style="color:#440000"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#410000--><span style="color:#410000"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3E0000--><span style="color:#3E0000"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3B0000--><span style="color:#3B0000"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#380000--><span style="color:#380000"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#350000--><span style="color:#350000"><!--/coloro-->f<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#320000--><span style="color:#320000"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2F0000--><span style="color:#2F0000"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2C0000--><span style="color:#2C0000"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#280000--><span style="color:#280000"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#250000--><span style="color:#250000"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#220000--><span style="color:#220000"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1F0000--><span style="color:#1F0000"><!--/coloro-->=<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1C0000--><span style="color:#1C0000"><!--/coloro-->D<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#190000--><span style="color:#190000"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#160000--><span style="color:#160000"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#130000--><span style="color:#130000"><!--/coloro-->N<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#100000--><span style="color:#100000"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0D0000--><span style="color:#0D0000"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0A0000--><span style="color:#0A0000"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#070000--><span style="color:#070000"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#040000--><span style="color:#040000"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#010000--><span style="color:#010000"><!--/coloro-->fi<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#040000--><span style="color:#040000"><!--/coloro-->x<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#070000--><span style="color:#070000"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0A0000--><span style="color:#0A0000"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0D0000--><span style="color:#0D0000"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#100000--><span style="color:#100000"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#130000--><span style="color:#130000"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#160000--><span style="color:#160000"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#190000--><span style="color:#190000"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1D0000--><span style="color:#1D0000"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#200000--><span style="color:#200000"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#230000--><span style="color:#230000"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#260000--><span style="color:#260000"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#290000--><span style="color:#290000"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2C0000--><span style="color:#2C0000"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2F0000--><span style="color:#2F0000"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#320000--><span style="color:#320000"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#350000--><span style="color:#350000"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#380000--><span style="color:#380000"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3B0000--><span style="color:#3B0000"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3E0000--><span style="color:#3E0000"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#410000--><span style="color:#410000"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#440000--><span style="color:#440000"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#470000--><span style="color:#470000"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4A0000--><span style="color:#4A0000"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4D0000--><span style="color:#4D0000"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#500000--><span style="color:#500000"><!--/coloro-->:<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#530000--><span style="color:#530000"><!--/coloro-->)<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#570000--><span style="color:#570000"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5A0000--><span style="color:#5A0000"><!--/coloro-->w<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5D0000--><span style="color:#5D0000"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#600000--><span style="color:#600000"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#630000--><span style="color:#630000"><!--/coloro-->k<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#660000--><span style="color:#660000"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#690000--><span style="color:#690000"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6C0000--><span style="color:#6C0000"><!--/coloro-->c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6F0000--><span style="color:#6F0000"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#720000--><span style="color:#720000"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#750000--><span style="color:#750000"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#780000--><span style="color:#780000"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7B0000--><span style="color:#7B0000"><!--/coloro-->c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7E0000--><span style="color:#7E0000"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#810000--><span style="color:#810000"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#840000--><span style="color:#840000"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#870000--><span style="color:#870000"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8A0000--><span style="color:#8A0000"><!--/coloro-->w<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8E0000--><span style="color:#8E0000"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#910000--><span style="color:#910000"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#940000--><span style="color:#940000"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#970000--><span style="color:#970000"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9A0000--><span style="color:#9A0000"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9D0000--><span style="color:#9D0000"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A00000--><span style="color:#A00000"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A30000--><span style="color:#A30000"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A60000--><span style="color:#A60000"><!--/coloro-->c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A90000--><span style="color:#A90000"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#AC0000--><span style="color:#AC0000"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#AF0000--><span style="color:#AF0000"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B20000--><span style="color:#B20000"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B50000--><span style="color:#B50000"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B80000--><span style="color:#B80000"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#BB0000--><span style="color:#BB0000"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#BE0000--><span style="color:#BE0000"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C10000--><span style="color:#C10000"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->


----------



## Law (Aug 31, 2008)

Banned for using so many colours.

Selfban for trolling in another thread.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 31, 2008)

Holaitsme said:
			
		

> banned for being the only member of the radioactive force.







Where did you come up with that...

Banned for wrong assumptions....I have many members, and even more supporters....

Law, you selfbanned yourself, banned for doing it ant thinking that you might avoid ban  from another temper!!


----------



## Law (Aug 31, 2008)

Banned because I was actually expecting a Double Ban.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 31, 2008)

Banned so I could lend a tripleban on you then!!


----------



## Veho (Aug 31, 2008)

Banned because I don't like your new avatar.


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 31, 2008)

Banned because blah blah blah

p.s
toni
u should integrade ur old avatar(i miss it  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ) somewhere maybe in ur new sig


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 31, 2008)

..Well, I might do that!!

Banning Veho for disliking my new stuff....

This one  I have right now was pulled out in the hurry, because old one  was few kb oversized, so it was removed..


----------



## Holaitsme (Aug 31, 2008)

banned for being in such a hurry.


----------



## Veho (Aug 31, 2008)

Banning Toni for being too lazy to optimize his previous avatar to fit forum rules, opting instead for the uglier new avatar.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 31, 2008)

Hehe, banning Veho for liking my previous avatar so much, so  I really have no other option than get the old one back!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 31, 2008)

New and fresh...This one good?!?!


----------



## Veho (Aug 31, 2008)

Better, yes... 


But you're still banned.


----------



## Raestloz (Aug 31, 2008)

Then let me ban you


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 31, 2008)

me great okakacha ban u from the gbatemp tribe.

@toni 
nice avatar


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 31, 2008)

This ban is your ban, this ban is my ban, this ban was made for you and me.


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 31, 2008)

sorry the ban that u gave me is out dated so take it back  ¬ ¬
-


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 31, 2008)

Here, this ban is up to date.. Here you go..

*thanks for the avatar comment*


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 31, 2008)

but this isn't the one that i wanted so BANNED


----------



## ENDscape (Aug 31, 2008)

Lets take a ride on my miniban


----------



## JPdensetsu (Aug 31, 2008)

'Banned' stop saying that word aurghh...
Banned for be a man


----------



## Minox (Aug 31, 2008)

Banned because I'm out of banning-ideas atm.


----------



## bunnybreaker (Aug 31, 2008)

Banned because I am fucked.


----------



## Nottulys (Aug 31, 2008)

Banned because your Avatar is doing the boot-scoot-boogie.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 31, 2008)

Banned for... damn you!


----------



## Joshunar (Aug 31, 2008)

what are you doing here i thought i already banned you?


----------



## bunnybreaker (Aug 31, 2008)

Banned for banning someone.


----------



## xalphax (Aug 31, 2008)

banned for the purpose of the thread


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 31, 2008)

Banned because everybody is missing the main point.....The main point of this game is to send all your cool stuff to me!!


----------



## bunnybreaker (Aug 31, 2008)

Battle of the banned


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 31, 2008)

Pirates of the Carib*ban*


----------



## Veho (Aug 31, 2008)

Soko*ban.*


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 31, 2008)

Alice in WonderBANd..


----------



## Mei-o (Sep 1, 2008)

Saffron ban.


----------



## ENDscape (Sep 1, 2008)

You're banned so stop crying and take it like a ban.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 1, 2008)

BANDscape ban.


----------



## Mei-o (Sep 1, 2008)

BANana!


----------



## ENDscape (Sep 1, 2008)

You can buy bananans in BANgkok thailand.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 1, 2008)

Not if you have a Gary Glitter type ban.


----------



## SonicFan49 (Sep 1, 2008)

Banned for make a mockery of my favorite Gary Glitter song (and favorite hockey organ).


----------



## ENDscape (Sep 1, 2008)

SonicBan49


----------



## SonicFan49 (Sep 1, 2008)

Banned for 2 reasons:

1. You made a joke instead of actually banning me.
2. TrolleyDave already used that joke.


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 1, 2008)

banned for justice.


----------



## ENDscape (Sep 1, 2008)

banned for banning him for banning me.


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 1, 2008)

banned for thinking i banned him for banning you.


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Sep 1, 2008)

banned for being a gbatemp Regular


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 1, 2008)

banned becuase you are too


----------



## xalphax (Sep 1, 2008)

don't try to BAN Holaitsme, that's impossible. Instead, only try to realize the truth  - there is no Holaitsme


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 1, 2008)

banned for talking gibberish i do exist


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 1, 2008)

No you don't!! Banned..


----------



## Mei-o (Sep 1, 2008)

Banned for banning a nothing for the second time.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 1, 2008)

Banned just so I could ban something this time!


----------



## Minox (Sep 1, 2008)

Banned because I had my first Japanese lesson today, and it was awesome


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 1, 2008)

Banned for the sake of Ninja..


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 1, 2008)

banned for


----------



## Minox (Sep 1, 2008)

Banned for overusing smilies.


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 1, 2008)

banned for


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 1, 2008)

banned for complete lack of smilies..


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 1, 2008)

banned for lies!


----------



## Minox (Sep 1, 2008)

Banned for cake!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 1, 2008)

banned bor buck!


----------



## Minox (Sep 1, 2008)

Banned for new avatar and because I like it.


----------



## xalphax (Sep 1, 2008)

banned for president!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 1, 2008)

Banned for making it beyond the beta stage.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 1, 2008)

Banned for Alfa male..

*Posts merged*



			
				Minox_IX said:
			
		

> Banned for new avatar and because I like it.


Thanx!!


----------



## Raestloz (Sep 1, 2008)

Banned for.... well... anything!


----------



## Veho (Sep 1, 2008)

Banned, because "who lives by the sword, dies by the sword".


----------



## Orc (Sep 1, 2008)

BANNED FOR VEHO, YOU SEXY BEAST!


----------



## bunnybreaker (Sep 1, 2008)

#Do you wanna be in my ban, my ban#


----------



## DarkRey (Sep 1, 2008)

GTA: the Banned Edition


----------



## bunnybreaker (Sep 1, 2008)

GTA: Ban Andreas


----------



## DarkRey (Sep 1, 2008)

U ARE


----------



## bunnybreaker (Sep 1, 2008)

This is BANter.


----------



## Veho (Sep 1, 2008)

_I'm too sexy for this ban, too sexy for this ban... _


You, however are not. Therefore, you're *BANNED.*


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 1, 2008)

_Sex BAN, sex BAN, you're my sex BAN, and baby you can  turn me on......_

However, you can't, therefore BANNED!!


----------



## Minox (Sep 1, 2008)

Banned for referring to horrible music.


----------



## Veho (Sep 1, 2008)

_What a ban, what a ban, what a ban, what a mighty good ban... _


----------



## bunnybreaker (Sep 1, 2008)

Ichi Ni BAN!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 1, 2008)

_First I  was afraid, I was petrified, kept thinking I could never live without you and this BAN.._


----------



## Veho (Sep 1, 2008)

_Left a good job in the city,
working for the *ban* every night and day... _


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 1, 2008)

_I  shot the sheriff.........
But I didn't BAN no deputy..._


----------



## bunnybreaker (Sep 2, 2008)

You Toni, are a prime example of banliness


----------



## Gore (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm really liking my new OS.
Oh, if you didn't know, it's ubantu.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 2, 2008)

Hello, have a good ban today!


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 2, 2008)

banned for making a cool m3 sakura skin


----------



## xalphax (Sep 2, 2008)

anybody who can talk jaBANese in here?


----------



## Veho (Sep 2, 2008)

_Para bailar la *ban ban*
Para bailar la *banban* se necesita una poca de gracia
Una poca de gracia y otra cosita
Y arriba y arriba
Y arriba y arriba y arriba ire
Yo no soy marinero
Yo no soy marinero, por ti sere
Por ti sere, por ti sere_


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 2, 2008)

_You're the *ban* for me
You're my ecstasy
You're the *ban* I need

Get *ban*
Get *ban*
And move it all around

Get *ban*
Get *ban*
And move it all aro-o-und_


----------



## Minox (Sep 2, 2008)

Banned because I'm at my Photoshop lesson atm.


----------



## Frog (Sep 2, 2008)

banned cause i'm not.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 2, 2008)

Banned for being the ancestor of a muppet.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 2, 2008)

Banned for relation with Miss Piggy!!


----------



## BiscuitCookie (Sep 2, 2008)

Banned because I need to be eaten D: (dunk me in milk)


----------



## Veho (Sep 2, 2008)

Banned, because, _eeewwww._


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 2, 2008)

Banned because yeeah!!


----------



## Veho (Sep 2, 2008)

Um, okay. To each his own, I guess.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 2, 2008)

Banned because I was responding to you,  not DJ-Biscuit..


----------



## WildWon (Sep 2, 2008)

Banned for missing the target and hitting a bystander. After all this time, and you're aim can still be off?


----------



## Minox (Sep 2, 2008)

Banned because you should be happy that he didn't hit you with that banning.


----------



## DarkRey (Sep 2, 2008)

Buzz lightyear




banned to the infinity and beyond......................


----------



## Veho (Sep 2, 2008)

Buzz, I _am_ your father! 







Now go to your room, you're _banned._


----------



## bunnybreaker (Sep 2, 2008)

It's Ramaban.


----------



## pokemongalaxy (Sep 2, 2008)

banned because u guys still talk about that wierd show... from toy story was it ?(I watched it when I was like6)


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 2, 2008)

Banned for nice picture you messed up to use as avatar!


----------



## bunnybreaker (Sep 2, 2008)

Banned for Malcom X


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 2, 2008)

Banned for Falcoon..


----------



## bunnybreaker (Sep 2, 2008)

MORTAL KOMBAN!!


----------



## WildWon (Sep 2, 2008)

Hey, you should take a trip to NYC some time. And while you are there, you should stop by Banhatten.


----------



## Minox (Sep 2, 2008)

Have you ever been on a ShinBansen train?


----------



## WildWon (Sep 2, 2008)

You remind me of my favorite WWF wrestler. Banned Banned Biggalo!


----------



## Veho (Sep 2, 2008)

You remind me of the son of Barney Rubble from Flintstones, Ban Ban.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 2, 2008)

You remind me of BANbie..........what a sad story..


----------



## Veho (Sep 2, 2008)

Did you cry when Bambi's mother was banned?


----------



## WildWon (Sep 2, 2008)

No, he was banned when Butch cut off her head. But was upset when he was half way to nebraska when he realized he left her head on the kitchen table.

(such a specific inside joke for that one!)


----------



## AXYPB (Sep 2, 2008)

Banned until the sun goes down, and then banned until the sun comes up, and then banned until the sun goes down again.


----------



## WildWon (Sep 3, 2008)

Banned because your nick isn't a real Snes cheat code.


----------



## bunnybreaker (Sep 3, 2008)

UP UP DOWN DOWN LEFT RIGHT LEFT RIGHT SELECT BAN


----------



## Mei-o (Sep 3, 2008)

Banned for defiling a classic.


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 3, 2008)

banned for being a legend.


----------



## Mei-o (Sep 3, 2008)

Banned for not elaborating your point.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 3, 2008)

Banned because everything needs to be elaborated for you!


----------



## Diablo1123 (Sep 3, 2008)

Banned for not inviting me to the Radioactive Force


----------



## Mei-o (Sep 3, 2008)

Banned for banning the guy who I was supposed to ban for banning me for a false reason.


----------



## DarkRey (Sep 3, 2008)

banned because thats the truth




			
				Diablo1123 said:
			
		

> Banned for not inviting me to the Radioactive Force



ohhh  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




anyone/everyone is welcome in our force


----------



## Minox (Sep 3, 2008)

Banned for welcoming *anyone* to your force.


----------



## DarkRey (Sep 3, 2008)

banned because everyone like to join our force 
even if we dont give free bacons, they still want to join us!!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 3, 2008)

Banned because it's true..And all our people are happy once they join, we haven't had any, no one, unhappy by now!!
And we're quite big and popular already!!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 3, 2008)

Diablo1123....this is a special invite for you!! Would you like to join Radioactive Force.....the most powerfull force on GBAtemp?


----------



## DarkRey (Sep 3, 2008)

banned because im currently watching "Jerry springer show" and the story is " I'M(not me) pregnant by a transsexual".





full story coming soon!!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 3, 2008)

Banned because that Jerry Springer is one twisted fuck..


----------



## DarkRey (Sep 3, 2008)

hell yes
that show freaks the hell out of me.
all the story are weird and stupid but still i watch it     XD

EDiT: forgot to BAN u


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 3, 2008)

Well, there isn't Jerry Springer here for a long time...So, I haven't watched it for a while.....But I still do remember him and his sick themes..

Banned for wasting time on this nonesense, while you should be taking over the world!!


----------



## DarkRey (Sep 3, 2008)

banned because u r the king,
just order me and i will conquer the toilet!!






*now the toilet and later the entire bathroom!!!!!!*
mwahhhhhhhhhhhhh no rooms can oppose me!!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 3, 2008)

OK, unleash the fury.....Go for it!!

Banned so you could conquer maybe even the whole house!!


----------



## DarkRey (Sep 3, 2008)

u toilet FEAR me or i will erase(demolish) u from the entire house!!

[email protected]
banned because my next victim is the kitchen(im hungry) then the entire house.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 3, 2008)

Banned because you're granted an approval for your missions!!


----------



## Minox (Sep 3, 2008)

Banned because you won't beat me by numbers.


----------



## Veho (Sep 3, 2008)

I'll beat you with a banhammer.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 3, 2008)

It kinda looks like I'm beating you already.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Banned!


----------



## Veho (Sep 3, 2008)

NO U!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 3, 2008)

Y I?
U 2!!


----------



## DarkRey (Sep 3, 2008)

banned because those banhammers are clones of the r4ds!! i have the real 1 with 9.44X custom firmware!!


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 3, 2008)

suspended.


----------



## Monster On Strin (Sep 3, 2008)

Banned this isn't the "You are suspended game"


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 3, 2008)

Suspenbanned..


----------



## Monster On Strin (Sep 4, 2008)

Banspended


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 4, 2008)

Susbanpended..


----------



## bunnybreaker (Sep 4, 2008)

Expelled!!


----------



## Monster On Strin (Sep 4, 2008)

exbanpended


----------



## bunnybreaker (Sep 4, 2008)

suxpellBANded


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 4, 2008)

sex on the banned


----------



## bunnybreaker (Sep 4, 2008)

Banned on the beach?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 4, 2008)

Sex banned beach?!


----------



## DarkAura (Sep 4, 2008)

banned for watching this topic


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 4, 2008)

Why would you ban yourself?!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 4, 2008)

I have consulted the oracles and after much speaking to the powers that be they inform me a great tragedy will befall this thread, including famine and disease, unless you are banned.  So get out.

edit : Damn queue jumpers!


----------



## DarkAura (Sep 4, 2008)

banned cuz i said so, now gtfo


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 4, 2008)

I'll just get me coat then. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Well, after I ban you anyway.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 4, 2008)

Banned for being here and being offline! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: TrolleyDave, do something  useful!! Don't jump in front of my posts!!


----------



## DarkAura (Sep 4, 2008)

banned for slow


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 4, 2008)

Banned for using reason that has been more used than the Bible itself!!


----------



## bunnybreaker (Sep 4, 2008)

Banned for Sloe Gin.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 4, 2008)

Banned for having 58% of all your posts, here in Testing Area..


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 4, 2008)

Banned for slow worm farming.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 4, 2008)

Banned because I don't know if you  like my current avatar better than previous one? Or the first I had.....because I respect your opinion very much TrolleyDave!!


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 4, 2008)

banned having fast worm farming.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 4, 2008)

Banned for really creepy avatar!!







 is that?


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 4, 2008)

banned for thinking my avatar is creepy.


----------



## superdude (Sep 4, 2008)

banned for not thinking your avatar is creepy


----------



## AXYPB (Sep 4, 2008)

Quickly, to the Ban-cave!


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 4, 2008)

banned for making me think of changing it.



Spoiler



Pick one-1.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 2.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 3.


----------



## Frog (Sep 4, 2008)

banned for not letting me pick two!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 4, 2008)

Holaitsme said:
			
		

> banned for making me think of changing it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Banned because my choice would be the 3. too!!


----------



## Mei-o (Sep 4, 2008)

Banned for not letting me know what EXACTLY your force does.


----------



## DarkRey (Sep 4, 2008)

banned because u r too young to know about it.

post-post-post-scriptum:
u got some nice avatar


----------



## Mei-o (Sep 4, 2008)

Banned for taking you a while in getting a ban-related avvie and for being reluctant in telling me what does your force do.



PPPS: Thank you!


----------



## Veho (Sep 4, 2008)

Meh, cute avatar will not save you from banment. 


BAN'D!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 4, 2008)

My force is  being Radioactive, and kicks ass out of ARC!!
We are gathering members and becoming more and more big..and the main thing about being in Radioactive Force, is that everything is the same, you live your life just as you did by now..but under the flag of Radioactivity..I am very good, merciful ruler, and I don't dictate anything to anybody, all my men have free will do to whatever they want to..

But when the future comes, and destruction becomes everyday life.....RADIOACTIVE FORCE will be the most powerful force on the face of Earth, and in the Space!!

Banned because you should join!!


----------



## Frog (Sep 4, 2008)

banned because this thread is for banning, not recruiting.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 4, 2008)

Banned because you're wrong......this thread IS a mock up for recruiting....


----------



## Mei-o (Sep 4, 2008)

Banned for conspiring.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 4, 2008)

Banned because it took you so long to get that!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Now, will you join?!?!


----------



## Mei-o (Sep 4, 2008)

Banned for asking suddenly, I'll think about it.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 4, 2008)

Banned so I give you time to think............I know you won't make a bad decision!!


----------



## xalphax (Sep 4, 2008)

banned because i can only recommend making that decision :thumbsup:


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 4, 2008)

Banned for being one of the best men that joined!


----------



## DarkRey (Sep 4, 2008)

banned for not mentioning me


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 4, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Banned for being _one_ of the best men that joined!


There are more of you great guys.....DarkRey, you're sure on  top  of the list!!
Banned for even questioning something like that!


----------



## Berthenk (Sep 4, 2008)

Banned because i post this post with the new Google Chrome Beta!


----------



## DarkRey (Sep 4, 2008)

banned for not using google platinum rather than chrome

@toni:


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 4, 2008)

Dark Rey!!


----------



## Veho (Sep 4, 2008)

Banned for being less radioactive than the Radioactive Boy Scout. 


(Wikipedia article here.)


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 4, 2008)

Banned because this was one interesting read!! Great article......What a guy!!


----------



## DarkRey (Sep 4, 2008)

banned because thats a clone of toni 
edit:arggggggg late
just have to ban u then


p.p.p.p.p.p.s.s.s.s.s.s.s.s
dont ever show me a big reading page


----------



## Veho (Sep 4, 2008)

BANNED for not liking to read!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 4, 2008)

Banned because my men don't need to read.....they are smart by nature..


----------



## DarkRey (Sep 4, 2008)

i just fall aspleep when i start reading
banned because u just told everyone our secreat


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 4, 2008)

No problems with sleep then!


----------



## DarkRey (Sep 4, 2008)

nope problems with sleeping but im having problems in masturbating

i ban u before this topic turns to something else


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 4, 2008)

Get a girl to do that for you then!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Banned for going  on  your own!!


----------



## DarkRey (Sep 4, 2008)

banned because it doesnt fell gud with a girl


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 4, 2008)

banned for being gay.


----------



## DarkRey (Sep 4, 2008)

banned for dis respecting gays because gay means happy


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 4, 2008)

Banned for not having an avatar as cool as Toni's.


----------



## playallday (Sep 4, 2008)

^ Banned for not having a sig

V Banned for reply to me


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 4, 2008)

Banned for favoring Eternal Myst!

*Posts merged*



			
				TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Banned for not having an avatar as cool as Toni's.









 Awwww....Thanks Trolley!!


----------



## Veho (Sep 4, 2008)

BANNED BANNED *BANNED* 

(Accompanied by that "dunn dunn *dunn*" dramatic music.) 


333 is my lucky number.


----------



## xalphax (Sep 4, 2008)

banned for having such a high lucky number.


----------



## bunnybreaker (Sep 4, 2008)

Banned for not helping me cry when I need to.


----------



## Orc (Sep 4, 2008)

Banned because of Hadrian. Yes.


----------



## Veho (Sep 4, 2008)

Nabbed because of Gaydrian. Yes.


----------



## Szyslak (Sep 4, 2008)

Banned for being much smarter than I could ever hope to be.


----------



## Orc (Sep 4, 2008)

Banned for being a female bodybuilder.


----------



## Szyslak (Sep 4, 2008)

Orc said:
			
		

> Banned for being a female bodybuilder.


lol

Banned for left justifying your comment and using a normal font.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 4, 2008)

Banned because lots of non banners started to ban lately!!


----------



## Orc (Sep 4, 2008)

Banned for whispering sweet nothings to my ear.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 4, 2008)

Banned for laying it out on the open, so everybody can see it!!


----------



## chaotic_geo (Sep 4, 2008)

Banned because you should be posting elsewhere.


----------



## playallday (Sep 4, 2008)

^ Banned for downloading DS roms!

V Banned because he like playing Zelda games!


----------



## Minox (Sep 4, 2008)

Banned for trying to ban me while you're already banned.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 4, 2008)

Banned because playallday is missing the point......

And chaotic_geo....you  too!!


----------



## Minox (Sep 4, 2008)

Banned for posting.


----------



## Minox (Sep 4, 2008)

Banned again.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 4, 2008)

Now?


----------



## Minox (Sep 4, 2008)

Banned because by doubleposting I posted the 5000th post in this thread.


----------



## Veho (Sep 4, 2008)

Well then banned for double posting. 



It's a serious offense.


----------



## JKR Firefox (Sep 4, 2008)

< Banned for getting aroused because of this thread.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 4, 2008)

Banned because this is the best GBAtemp topic ever!!


----------



## Veho (Sep 4, 2008)

Banned because it isn't.


----------



## Minox (Sep 4, 2008)

Banned for lying.


----------



## Veho (Sep 4, 2008)

Banned for being in denial.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 4, 2008)

Banned for thinking that there is a better topic, yet you haven't stated any!!


----------



## Veho (Sep 4, 2008)

Banned, because 

THIS... 
IS... 

A BETTER TOPIC!!! 

(And madness.) 



(And Sparta.)


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 4, 2008)

Nope, banned because I don't see any betterness!!


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 5, 2008)

banned becuase i say so.


----------



## Mei-o (Sep 5, 2008)

Banned for liking Code Gayass.


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 5, 2008)

banned calling it gayass


----------



## Mei-o (Sep 5, 2008)

Banned because I have proof.






Edit: Second picture was omitted, hee hee.


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 5, 2008)

banned becuase  that was made by some yaoi fangirl/boy.
and not by sunrise.


----------



## Mei-o (Sep 5, 2008)

Banned because it's Sunrise's fault for making Lulu so fab.


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 5, 2008)

banned for not knowing its all about c.c.


----------



## Mei-o (Sep 5, 2008)

Banned for not knowing C.C. is just another moeblob.


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 5, 2008)

banned for underestimating the flames of moe.


Spoiler


----------



## Mei-o (Sep 5, 2008)

Banned because moe is gross.


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 5, 2008)

banned for telling the truth.


----------



## Mei-o (Sep 5, 2008)

Banned because that reason has already been used before.


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 5, 2008)

banned for thinking that i didnt know that.


----------



## Mei-o (Sep 5, 2008)

Banned for thinking that I thought you didn't know.


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 5, 2008)

banned for telling the truth again i predict youll ban me for using this.


----------



## Mei-o (Sep 5, 2008)

Banned for using that excuse again in less than a day.


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 5, 2008)

banned for not highlighting my first post.


----------



## Mei-o (Sep 5, 2008)

Banned for being one of the only 2 people here at this time.


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 5, 2008)

banned for right............phoenix wright


----------



## Mei-o (Sep 5, 2008)

Banned for the corny pun.


----------



## Diablo1123 (Sep 5, 2008)

Banned for hating corny puns.


----------



## superdude (Sep 5, 2008)

banned for liking corny puns


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 5, 2008)

banned becuase you stopped writing in rainbows.


----------



## Diablo1123 (Sep 5, 2008)

Banned for posting too late


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 5, 2008)

Holaitsme said:
			
		

> banned becuase you stopped writing in rainbows.


----------



## Mei-o (Sep 5, 2008)

Banned because they're not actually rainbows but only gradients.


----------



## Diablo1123 (Sep 5, 2008)

Banned for correcting him even though you're correct


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 5, 2008)

banned for banning him for correcting him even though he was right.


----------



## Diablo1123 (Sep 5, 2008)

Banned for previously banning me incorrectly by calling them rainbows.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 5, 2008)

Banned for not stating if you're gonna join or not!!


----------



## DarkRey (Sep 5, 2008)

banned because i dont want to interupt ur conversation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





gud morning people


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 5, 2008)

Banned because it's morning over here too!!


----------



## DarkRey (Sep 5, 2008)

banned for false statement


----------



## Veho (Sep 5, 2008)

Banned because it really is morning over here.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 5, 2008)

Banned because you're becoming a real regular banner player....and I'm proud of you!

Want to join Radioactive Force?!


----------



## Frog (Sep 5, 2008)

banned for trying to recruit someone else now!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 5, 2008)

Banned because, if you didn't get it yet, I'm recruiting  everyone!! The whole GBAtemp should be Radioactive Force!!


----------



## Frog (Sep 5, 2008)

banned for going crazy with power.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 5, 2008)

Banned because radiation is unlimited source of power, so it's just perfectly natural that I go crazy about it!!


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 5, 2008)

Banned because I just found out about this radioactive force!

Do we get to p0wn people?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 5, 2008)

Yes!! You may!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Just join... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Posts merged*

I'll even title you a p0wn commander!!


----------



## Frog (Sep 5, 2008)

banned for bribery!


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 5, 2008)

OMG!

Banned because you just gave me permission to turn all GBAtemp members into pathetic p0wned irradiated mutants!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 5, 2008)

Banned because you missuderstood me!!
You get the permission ONLY if you join the Radioactive Force......


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 5, 2008)

Banned because I joined the moment you gave me permission to p0wn!


----------



## xalphax (Sep 5, 2008)

banned because your nick should be p1ngp0wn now.


----------



## xDahlia (Sep 5, 2008)

Banned because you are happy with your dr v64 (whatever that is ==")


----------



## Veho (Sep 5, 2008)

Banned for not knowing.


----------



## DarkRey (Sep 5, 2008)

banned for trying to know everything


			
				Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Banned because, if you didn't get it yet, I'm recruiting  everyone!! The whole GBAtemp should be Radioactive Force!!


it should be called GBATEMP: the largest RADIOACTIVE COMMUNITY ON THE WEB


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Sep 5, 2008)

DarkRey said:
			
		

> banned for trying to know everything
> 
> 
> 
> ...


banned cause you think most of us aren't radioactive.


----------



## DarkRey (Sep 5, 2008)

banned because u lot should(must) be radioactive


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 5, 2008)

Banning miruki for lurking, and not joining Radioactive Force!!


----------



## DarkRey (Sep 5, 2008)

i ban everyone for lurking and not playing with me


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 5, 2008)

I play with you...see..banned!


----------



## Minox (Sep 5, 2008)

Banned because now I have a reason for resurrecting my resistance force.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 5, 2008)

Banned because reason  for  joining my Force is much stronger than resurrecting yours.....
We already have ARC to fight against.....come and join me!! You'll have a great time..


----------



## Minox (Sep 5, 2008)

Banned because the ARC is a lie.


----------



## DarkRey (Sep 5, 2008)

whats the reason...?.........until banned.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




pppssssss
join our force


----------



## Minox (Sep 5, 2008)

p1ngpong joining the Radioactive force=resurrection of my resistance force

Btw, you're banned.


----------



## Veho (Sep 5, 2008)

No, join my presidential election campaign. 


(Banned, BTW.)


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 5, 2008)

Do that..join it.....Radiation is getting stronger and stronger, and jet, I haven't faced a man that joined my force, and become unsatisfied..

EDIT: Veho, presidents lie..I'm not a lier.....Everything I do is completely legit and true!!!!!


----------



## Veho (Sep 5, 2008)

Banned for implying I would lie, should I become president.


----------



## Minox (Sep 5, 2008)

Banned because I'd rather join your presidential election campaign than joining a force with p1ngpong in it.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 5, 2008)

Banned because whole Radioactive Force will show support and vote for Veho if he joins us.....

And Veho......you've got my vote!! (even if you don't join us)..


----------



## Frog (Sep 5, 2008)

banned for trying to get the whole of gbatemp to join you.

(BTW, is radioactive power better than that wind stuff?)


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 5, 2008)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> Banned because I'd rather join your presidential election campaign than joining a force with p1ngpong in it.
> And  banned because you're underestimating p1ngpongs p0wning powers........At first, months ago, he annoyed the hell out of me...but lately, he freaking funny here in Testing Area...and he improved, so I decided that having someone like him on my side can only be a good thing!!
> 
> *Posts merged*
> ...


Radioactive Force (thus including radioactive power) is better than _anything_ in the whole World!!


----------



## Frog (Sep 5, 2008)

banned cause everyone knows the full force of p1ngpongs p0wning powers.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 5, 2008)

Well there are still some non-believers.....ban those!


----------



## Minox (Sep 5, 2008)

Banned because I seriously doubt that his "p0wning powers" exists.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 5, 2008)

Man, than trust me on word....He made me laugh few times really hard with his p0wning powers, threads and posts.....
Plus, he p0wned the DS-X Team!!!!!!What's not to like?!?!


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 5, 2008)

banned for not banning someone.


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 5, 2008)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> Banned because I seriously doubt that his "p0wning powers" exists.



Banned because ive p0wned you multiple times! You are obviously suffering from post traumatic stress blocking those horrible memories out!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 5, 2008)

Banned for probably being right!!


----------



## DarkRey (Sep 5, 2008)

banned


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 5, 2008)

Banned for being a sadist, smiling after banning someone - that's just cruel.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 5, 2008)

Banned because cruelty is the way to go in todays world..


----------



## Veho (Sep 5, 2008)

Banned for being so cynical and pessimistic.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 5, 2008)

Banned because cynicism and pessimism is the way to go in todays world!!


----------



## Veho (Sep 5, 2008)

...banned. Just banned.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 5, 2008)

Banned because banning is the way to go in todays world!!


----------



## Veho (Sep 5, 2008)

Banned for being online on a Saturday night.


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 5, 2008)

banned becuase its friday over here.


----------



## Veho (Sep 5, 2008)

Banned because that's no reason to ban a person. I mean, c'mon.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 5, 2008)

Banned because I was watching Big Brother opening!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (and it's friday, or am I missing something)


----------



## Veho (Sep 5, 2008)

DAMMIT! I'm more drunk than I thought. It _is_ Friday. 


I ban myself now.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 5, 2008)

Banned for making me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And unbanned for being so drunk that you messed up dates..


----------



## WildWon (Sep 5, 2008)

@Toni: Banned for watching Big Brother at ALL! *sigh*

@Veho: well, you already banned yourself.


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 5, 2008)

banned....................for life now get.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 5, 2008)

I'm ashamed, I know..


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 5, 2008)

banned for not recruting me.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 5, 2008)

Banned because you haven't stated if you want to join or not! Do you?


----------



## WildWon (Sep 6, 2008)

Banned for trying to box out ARC! (we have free bacon!)


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 6, 2008)

Banned for taking a vacation from GBATemp.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 6, 2008)

Banned because I missed WildWon, haven't seen him in while...


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 6, 2008)

yes, yes i do quite indeed.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 6, 2008)

Well, not banned for the nice welcome in the Radioactive Force....make yourself at home!!


----------



## miruki (Sep 6, 2008)

banned for not asking me too! ;_;


----------



## Minox (Sep 6, 2008)

Banned because you should join my resistance force instead.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 6, 2008)

Banned because tempers, you are ALL invited, you just have to join!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




miruki, I'm sorry I haven't asked personally!!
Would you like to join Radioactive Force, and become the part of most powerful, massive force on GBAtemp?


----------



## Minox (Sep 6, 2008)

Banned because you were too slow


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 6, 2008)

banned for starting a resistance force.

we will overpower you.


----------



## Minox (Sep 6, 2008)

Banned because it has existed for quite some time now, but I recently resurrected it.

And Radioactivity will lead you nowhere.


----------



## miruki (Sep 6, 2008)

decisions, decisions.

I prefer the radioactiveness sooo..

banned for asking me to become a member of the resistance!


----------



## Orc (Sep 6, 2008)

Banned because I hate Miruki.


----------



## Minox (Sep 6, 2008)

Banned for being Orc.


----------



## Orc (Sep 6, 2008)

Banned for peeing on Costello's bed.


----------



## Minox (Sep 6, 2008)

Banned for trying to blame me for something you did.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 6, 2008)

miruki said:
			
		

> decisions, decisions.
> 
> I prefer the radioactiveness sooo..
> 
> ...


Banned because there is no reason to hate someone as good as miruki, plus, she's with Radoactive Force now.......nothing you can do about it.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Maybe you'd like to join??

Minox_IX, banned because your resistance is getting you nowhere, you should either join us or WildWon, but you know which is the right side!!


----------



## Minox (Sep 6, 2008)

Banned because joining WildWon would be almost the same thing as joining you since the ARC is a lie.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 6, 2008)

Banned because WildWon is a great guy, just on a wrong road...I'll get him to join me one day....


----------



## miruki (Sep 6, 2008)

banned for banning my heroic defender! :3

edit: meeh.. being a slowpoke again...

I can't ban you Toni, the radioactiveness in my heart keeps me from doing so. XD


----------



## Minox (Sep 6, 2008)

Banned for banning you "heroic *cough* radioactive *cough* defender"


----------



## miruki (Sep 6, 2008)

banned for coughing to loud


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 6, 2008)

Minox_IX banned because you really shouldn't make fun of mirukis posts......After all p1ngpong will p0wn you if you keep dong so......

And you're most welcome miruki, very nice of you!!


----------



## Orc (Sep 6, 2008)

Orc said:
			
		

> Banned because I hate Miruki.


----------



## Minox (Sep 6, 2008)

Banned because I hate p1ngpong


----------



## miruki (Sep 6, 2008)

banned because that makes me wonder why 

edit: and Minox_IX, I ban you for being faster than me, damnit.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 6, 2008)

Banned because your "cool" quote post looks quite funny, now when you're late....Fail!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: I'm late as fuck...


----------



## Orc (Sep 6, 2008)

Banned because I love miruki.


----------



## miruki (Sep 6, 2008)

banned because you confuse me like hell.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 6, 2008)

Orc Now you're talking.....I like you like this!!


----------



## Minox (Sep 6, 2008)

Doublebanned for not banning someone.


----------



## miruki (Sep 6, 2008)

I'm still confused. ._.

And I blame.. eh BAN you all for it!


----------



## Minox (Sep 6, 2008)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> Doublebanned for not banning someone.



Edit: Banned for editing your post so that my banning became invalid.


----------



## miruki (Sep 6, 2008)

Banned for not noticing my edit (earlier)!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 6, 2008)

Doubleban for double posting the same post and quoting yourself because of laziness..

EDIT: miruki, you hyper fast  Radioactive enforcerer..


----------



## Orc (Sep 6, 2008)

Banned for eating cheeseburgers without cheese. That's illegal.


----------



## miruki (Sep 6, 2008)

Banned for being TOOOO SLOOOOOW! :3

edit: ACK! AAAAAAACK! banned for.. for.. JUST BECAUSE, DAMN YOU ORC!


----------



## Minox (Sep 6, 2008)

Selfban for being slow.


----------



## Orc (Sep 6, 2008)

Selfban because I want to do it too.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 6, 2008)

I'm gonna go with a free ban,  because I don't know who will post before me!!


----------



## miruki (Sep 6, 2008)

and I ban myself because I have to get some sleep now ;_;


----------



## Minox (Sep 6, 2008)

B
A​N
N
E​D


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 6, 2008)

Banned because I  saw the hidden message......


----------



## Minox (Sep 6, 2008)

Banned because I have some hiragana to study and feel like going to go to sleep soon.


----------



## miruki (Sep 6, 2008)

banned for being too lazy to study :>


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 6, 2008)

Banned so I could show you point you to the tempers pics, and my freshly posted ones.......and those are kinda....weird..


----------



## Minox (Sep 6, 2008)




----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 6, 2008)

Banned for leaving you speechless..


----------



## Frog (Sep 6, 2008)

banned for insulting someone who's mute.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 6, 2008)

Banned because I wasn't insulting, I was banning....and that's what I do best!! (besides graphic design)


----------



## Minox (Sep 6, 2008)

banned


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 6, 2008)

Banned for messing this one up....I see a bunch of squares, and banned in the end!!


----------



## Frog (Sep 6, 2008)

banned cause i see banned at the end, but no squares.


----------



## Minox (Sep 6, 2008)

Whatever, you're banned.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 6, 2008)

You tell him...and I now tell you....banned..


----------



## Frog (Sep 6, 2008)

banned cause i posted too late.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 6, 2008)

Banned because it's a fair reason to ban me..


----------



## Minox (Sep 6, 2008)

Banned because now　I say good night to y'all.

おやすみなさい


----------



## Frog (Sep 6, 2008)

banned cause thats a crap excuse to ban someone!


----------



## Monster On Strin (Sep 6, 2008)

Banned because thats a crap excuse


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 6, 2008)

Banned because I don't need an excuse to ban..


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 6, 2008)

banned becuase i cant ban you anymore.


----------



## Frog (Sep 6, 2008)

banned cause you just did.


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 6, 2008)

banned cuase i did not!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 6, 2008)

Banned because all Radioactive Forcerers are banning each other on a "different level" those are friendly banns..


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 6, 2008)

yes, friendly bans


----------



## Monster On Strin (Sep 6, 2008)

unfriendly banned


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 6, 2008)

cool ban.


----------



## Frog (Sep 6, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Banned because all Radioactive Forcerers are banning each other on a "different level" those are friendly banns..



Banned cause i aint in the radioactive force, so mine are very unfriendly... BAN!


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 6, 2008)

mean ban


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 6, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Banned cause i aint in the radioactive force, so mine are very unfriendly... BAN!


Banned because we could change that!! Frogs are one of the most pro-radioactive animals....just look at their skin color!!


----------



## Monster On Strin (Sep 6, 2008)

selfban too slow


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 6, 2008)

Banned because everybody knows strings are for puppets silly rabbt.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 6, 2008)

Banned for gaining the second medal!! Congratulations!!


----------



## dinofan01 (Sep 6, 2008)

banned for posting weird pictures in other threads.
Link


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 6, 2008)

Banned because I never, no once, posted a weird picture.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(this would be more accurate link.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


http://gbatemp.net/index.php?s=&showto...t&p=1382847 )


----------



## dinofan01 (Sep 6, 2008)

banned for lying


----------



## Pizzaroo (Sep 6, 2008)

Banned for not missing me for like... 50 pages.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 6, 2008)

Banned because a lots of stuff was going on, so sorry we forgot you, but now you're here, ready for banning..............just hop on to the banning boat..

@dinofan01....ah, what to say...it's not weird, it's ART!!!


----------



## superdude (Sep 6, 2008)

banned for knowing what the banning boat is


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 6, 2008)

banned becuase the ban dungeon is where the boat leads to.


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 6, 2008)

i ban myself.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 6, 2008)

Baned in the spirit of Good Morning!!


----------



## DarkRey (Sep 6, 2008)

banned for missing a "n" in banned
banned in the spirit of bad morning


----------



## DarkRey (Sep 6, 2008)

banned because google platinum(chrome) is awesome( is really fast) so im in the mood for some fast banning but no one is here to ban so i ban myself for not banning anyone while trying to write a big reason for the ban. thank you


----------



## Mei-o (Sep 6, 2008)

Banned for using Google Chrome.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 6, 2008)

Banned because you don't use it, and neither am I!!


----------



## Veho (Sep 6, 2008)

Banned on general principles.


----------



## DarkRey (Sep 6, 2008)

banned on multiple principles


----------



## Veho (Sep 6, 2008)

Banned because multiple orgasms are better than multiple principles.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 6, 2008)

Banned because the girls are the ones that have multiple orgasms....If you're good enough..


----------



## AXYPB (Sep 6, 2008)

Banned because you clearly aren't good enough.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 6, 2008)

Banned because you can't spell APB.


----------



## asd135246 (Sep 6, 2008)

Banned just because i can.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 6, 2008)

Banned for being new.....heck, I have to discriminate you, you came here!


----------



## DarkRey (Sep 6, 2008)




----------



## DarkRey (Sep 6, 2008)

advance banning for trolleydave


----------



## ENDscape (Sep 6, 2008)

Banned for double posting.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 6, 2008)

Banned for cutting in line.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 6, 2008)

Banned for single posting..


----------



## DarkRey (Sep 6, 2008)

say yes and i will ban u, say no and i will still ban u


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 6, 2008)

erm...maybe?!?!


----------



## ENDscape (Sep 6, 2008)

Your banned before i say something...
im too slow.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 6, 2008)

Banned because there's no harm in being slow..


----------



## WildWon (Sep 6, 2008)

Banned because... yes there is!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 6, 2008)

Banned because....well, ok..


----------



## WildWon (Sep 6, 2008)

Banned because... dude, we could totally have a convo this way and noone would be the wiser. We just put "banned because" in front of it, and it'll look like an inside joke! HAHAHA.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 6, 2008)

Banned because.....hoooohoooo hhhhh oooo hhhhoooohhhhoooo hoh oho hoh oho?!?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I like you wise!!


----------



## Awdofgum (Sep 6, 2008)

Banned for posting in this thread too many times.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 6, 2008)

Banned because if it weren't me, this thread would be dead loooong time ago..

*Posts merged*

Probably


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 6, 2008)

Banned for speaking the truth!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 6, 2008)

But I couldn't do it with most of you guys.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm banning you all because you are great players..


----------



## alex (Sep 6, 2008)

Banned for using this:


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 6, 2008)

Banned because I have every right to..


----------



## bunnybreaker (Sep 7, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Banned because the girls are the ones that have multiple orgasms....If you're good enough..



Banned because men can have them too, and they fucking rock!!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 7, 2008)

Banned because I like to give rather than get multiple orgasms.......But if it happens in the same time......maaaaaaaan..


----------



## bunnybreaker (Sep 7, 2008)

Banned because giving IS better than recieving, but giving AND getting is better than either/or.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 7, 2008)

Banned because I know that!!


----------



## bunnybreaker (Sep 7, 2008)

Banned because the post I quoted didn't suggest that


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 7, 2008)

Banned because I never said I was getting multiple orgasms, I said I know it's better to give them and recieve at the same time....

You don't have to own Ferrari to know it's better than Renault.....


----------



## bunnybreaker (Sep 7, 2008)

Banned because I don't wanna think about sex any more, cuz I am unlikely to get any anytime soon.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 7, 2008)

Banned because I'm gonna get tomorrow...and the day after, and the day after, and the day after....and  so on for a loooong time....


----------



## Mei-o (Sep 7, 2008)

Banned for beating me to it even when I had an awesome ban reason.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 7, 2008)

Banned because you should post it anyway..


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 7, 2008)

banned for telling the truth about yourself


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 7, 2008)

Banned because I'm happy with it, and I have nothing to hide..


----------



## Mei-o (Sep 7, 2008)

Banned because not even nudists can truthfully say that.


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 7, 2008)

banned for knowing what nudists think.


----------



## bunnybreaker (Sep 7, 2008)

Banned for thinking anything.


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 7, 2008)

banned for letting people think for you.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 7, 2008)

Banned because _Unmei_ is a nudist!


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 7, 2008)

banned becuase yes yes it is.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 7, 2008)

Banned because I thought so!!


----------



## Mei-o (Sep 7, 2008)

Banned because I am not one.


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 7, 2008)

banned for telling a huge lie.


----------



## Vampiress (Sep 7, 2008)

Banned coz I can, haven't been here for ages! Anyone miss me?! LMFAO!


----------



## xalphax (Sep 7, 2008)

welcome banned!

err.... i mean welcome back, sorry


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 7, 2008)

Banned for recreation..


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 7, 2008)

Banned for occupation...


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 7, 2008)

banned for rebellion.....against the dsx team.


----------



## Lumstar (Sep 7, 2008)

Banned for banning dsx fans.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 7, 2008)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Banned for occupation...


Banned for one of the coolest sigs around....


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 7, 2008)

Banned..... for being a Team DSX sympathiser!


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 7, 2008)

Banned for having your avatar look like its eating the dsx.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 7, 2008)

Banned because p1ngopng gets his strength by feeding on DS-Xs..


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 7, 2008)

Banned because DSX is to p0ngmonkey what bacon is to bonemonkey!


----------



## DarkRey (Sep 7, 2008)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Banned because DSX is to p0ngmonkey what bacon is to bonemonkey!


banned because im loving ur sig


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 7, 2008)

Banned because I agree that he made an excellent job with that sig..


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 7, 2008)

Banned because my first sig sucked!

Unbanned for pleasing General Plutonij!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 7, 2008)

Not banned for improving your p0wn powers, and being good commander..


----------



## Frog (Sep 7, 2008)

banned for not banning anyone!

(love the new sig p1ngpong)


----------



## Rowan (Sep 7, 2008)

banned for putting a cat in a microwave


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 7, 2008)

Banned because I'm banning you now!


----------



## bunnybreaker (Sep 7, 2008)

Banned for grape justice.


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 7, 2008)

@toni plutonij banned for having to much power that it will consume you.

Edit: damn you bunnybreaker you really do break my bunnies.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 7, 2008)

Banned because my power is greater that that of bunnybreaker, and I'm dealing with it just great..

Double ban, for editing your post, and making me look bad....


----------



## bunnybreaker (Sep 7, 2008)

Banned for grinding my gears.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 7, 2008)

Banned because I'm into Punk, not Grind.....


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 7, 2008)

banned becuase i would never make you look bad.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 7, 2008)

Banned because that's a very nice thing to say..
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*Posts merged*

..and I appreciate it..


----------



## Law (Sep 7, 2008)

Banned for making posts merge.


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 7, 2008)

banned for having a blog.


----------



## bunnybreaker (Sep 7, 2008)

Banned for overestimating the flames of Moe.


----------



## DarkRey (Sep 7, 2008)

banned because moe sucks


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 7, 2008)

*banned for underestimating the flames of moe.*


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 7, 2008)

banned for underestimating the moes of flame..


----------



## Mei-o (Sep 7, 2008)

Banned because this is starting to look like it's going to be a combo.


----------



## DarkRey (Sep 7, 2008)

banned because u just cut the combo


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 7, 2008)

banned becuase you just cut the cheese.


----------



## DarkRey (Sep 7, 2008)

holaitsaban


----------



## bunnybreaker (Sep 7, 2008)

Banned for jump in deep medium punch.


----------



## Wynd (Sep 7, 2008)

banned for posting Download links(ROMS XD)


----------



## Law (Sep 7, 2008)

Banned for throwing wild accusations about!


----------



## Rowan (Sep 7, 2008)

banned for banning


----------



## Law (Sep 7, 2008)

Banned for being unoriginal.


----------



## bunnybreaker (Sep 7, 2008)

Linked ape ban.


----------



## Son of Science (Sep 7, 2008)

Banned for not having OVER 9000!!!!! posts


----------



## Wynd (Sep 7, 2008)

Banned for posting


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 7, 2008)

Banned for hypocritism.........


----------



## Rowan (Sep 7, 2008)

banned for banning me for banning u unoriginal


----------



## gizmo_gal (Sep 7, 2008)

Banned for using Chibi Link in your sig to knock out poor Diddy Kong.


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 7, 2008)

banned becuase your back


----------



## bunnybreaker (Sep 7, 2008)

Banned because I don't care about anything do demo ii...


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 7, 2008)

Banned because the bonemonkey banner is back!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 7, 2008)

gizmo_gal said:
			
		

> Banned for using Chibi Link in your sig to knock out poor Diddy Kong.


WEEEEEEEEE.....I just mentioned you todaaaaayy!!!!

Where were you??

Show them  how real ban should look!!


----------



## gizmo_gal (Sep 7, 2008)

Banned for not banning, (and not sending me any messages while I was absent!)


----------



## Son of Science (Sep 7, 2008)

Banned for sounding like an idiot

Edit: Gizmo beat me >_>


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 7, 2008)

Banned because gizmo_gal beats everybody....


----------



## gizmo_gal (Sep 7, 2008)

Banned for emphasizing "most" in your quote.


----------



## Law (Sep 7, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Banned because gizmo_gal *beats* everybody....



gizmo_gal sounds mean... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Banned for beating people.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Sep 7, 2008)

Banned because unoriginal bans aren't welcome in the banning game.


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 7, 2008)

Law said:
			
		

> Banned for being unoriginal.



Banned for beint the third person to ban for that reason today


----------



## gizmo_gal (Sep 7, 2008)

Banned for acting as if its my fault unoriginal people wont take a hint and get some creativity!

(and expecting me to know who was banned for what when I just got back after weeks of absence.)


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 7, 2008)

Banned for not keeping up with the banning scene!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 7, 2008)

Banned because you can see....we have a p0wn commander on our side!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: this was for gizmo_gal.....

..and you see, he's really good!!


----------



## Son of Science (Sep 7, 2008)

This topic is starting to sux monkey nuts


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 7, 2008)

p0wned because this is a game not a topic!

Banned for banning game treason!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 7, 2008)

@son of science, Well it is, now that you're here....banned!!

p1ngpong....fuck you're fast....nice commander, nice.....*taps on head*


----------



## gizmo_gal (Sep 7, 2008)

Toni, your banned for being too slow!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 7, 2008)

Well, it's just normal stuff....I train my people to be fast as lightning...

Banned because you should be fast too!!


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 7, 2008)

Banned for not addressing General Plutonij with his proper title!

*Posts merged*

p0wned because I was the slow one that time


----------



## gizmo_gal (Sep 7, 2008)

Banned for thinking that the QWEEN should worry herself with things as petty as "titles" when she outranks EVERYONE!!!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 7, 2008)

Yeah p1ngpong....gizmo_gal is the QWEEN of banning....and that title dates pretty back........We stared almost together with this game..

Banning Son of Science, I see he's planning a ban...


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 7, 2008)

Dont you mean "Queen? Your banned princess!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 7, 2008)

No, no.....Her title clearly states her as QWEEN of banning..


----------



## gizmo_gal (Sep 7, 2008)

No! You fool! *BANNED *for daring to even think that I should have even meant "queen"
Common spelling is for the commoners and commoners are simple-minded.


----------



## Son of Science (Sep 7, 2008)

^Banned


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 7, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Yeah p1ngpong....gizmo_gal is the QWEEN of banning....and that title dates pretty back........We stared almost together with this game..



Banned because the Radioactive Force is a paramilitary black ops unit that does not operate under the flag of any nation or royalty!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 7, 2008)

gizmo_gal said:
			
		

> No! You fool! *BANNED *for daring to even think that I should have even meant "queen"
> Common spelling is for the commoners and commoners are simple-minded.


Trust me when I say this to you.....p1ngpong is _NOT_ simple-minded......He needed discipline in the past, but now, he's one mean p0wning machine..


----------



## gizmo_gal (Sep 7, 2008)

Banned for being verbally deficient in a word game.

@Tony Banned for disrupting the flow of the game!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 7, 2008)

Banned for thinking that this is the game of words....this is the game of BAAAAN!!!!


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 7, 2008)

Banned for over simplifying the rules of B&!


----------



## gizmo_gal (Sep 7, 2008)

banned because I have to go do something for a while and I'm not happy! ;(


----------



## Minox (Sep 7, 2008)

@p1ngpong: Banned because you're the reason I had to revive my resistance force.

gizmo_gal, you're banned because I 'm glad you're back.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 7, 2008)

Banned because this is the mightiest topic/game of GBAtemp.....and it only takes few people to lead it...


----------



## Minox (Sep 7, 2008)

Banned for being *too* friendly. By letting too many join your force you'll eventually lose a whole lot of banning targets.


----------



## DarkRey (Sep 7, 2008)

banned because this topic should go to 500 pages and beyond........!!!!!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 7, 2008)

Banned because we'll make it that way...



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Banned for being too friendly. By letting too many join your force you'll eventually lose a whole lot of banning targets.


We  still ban each other, but those are friendly banns....not mighty banns that you get!!


----------



## Minox (Sep 7, 2008)

Banned because your "mighty bans" aren't as mighty as you'd want 'em to be.


----------



## DarkRey (Sep 7, 2008)

i have to ban u before some of the lurkers ban u before me


----------



## Minox (Sep 7, 2008)

Banned due to the previous banning's lack of good reason to ban me for.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 7, 2008)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> Banned because your "mighty bans" aren't as mighty as you'd want 'em to be.


Banned because my mighty bans really don't need to be mighty at all.....I have my man for that!!!!!! Just look at p1ingpong.....that kid is on steroids, I'd fear him if I were you..


----------



## Minox (Sep 7, 2008)

Banned because I don't fear him the slightest, there are far more fearsome people than p1ngpong on the Internet.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 7, 2008)

.....hmmmm...you have no idea....







 Banned for thinking that there are people to be feared at all...


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 7, 2008)

Banned because ive p0wned you five or six times before!

And now im a radio active super soldier!


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 7, 2008)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> Banned because I don't fear him the slightest, there are far more fearsome people than p1ngpong on the Internet.



Banned because you got p0wned twice in a minute!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 7, 2008)

OMG, p0wn commander on a loose.........Minox_IX, run!!


----------



## Minox (Sep 7, 2008)

Banned because "p0wning" is in the same league as 1337 and should be banned all over the world.



Spoiler



p0wning doesn't do a shit


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 7, 2008)

I'd completely agree with you, it's all shit...but when p1ingpong does it, it really means something.......I laugh my ass off....

EDIT: Banned..


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 7, 2008)

Spoiler



p0wning shits on Minox_IX



Banned, out p0wned, out numbered! 1337


----------



## Minox (Sep 7, 2008)

Banned for utter fail.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 7, 2008)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...








See what I mean Minox_IX.....this guy is pure gold!!

Banned for great humor..

EDIT: Minox, you should really be openminded with him....and phrase fail is same as 1337, p0wn and similar!!


----------



## Minox (Sep 7, 2008)

Banned for merging your posts and for believing that p1ngpong is funny.


----------



## Veho (Sep 7, 2008)

Banned for denying p1ngp0ng a certain dose of funnyness.


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 7, 2008)

Banned for thinking p0wning is funny!

Every time I p0wn someone a mother cries!


----------



## ScuberSteve (Sep 7, 2008)

Banned for having a number in your name.
Numbers aren't letters you know.


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 7, 2008)

Banned for being an ignorant racist!

Thats how you spell "p1ngpong" in my country!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 7, 2008)

Banned because I know, p1ngpong is right!!


----------



## Minox (Sep 7, 2008)

Banned for lying.


----------



## Law (Sep 7, 2008)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Banned for being an ignorant racist!
> 
> Thats how you spell "p1ngpong" in my country!




Fun Fact:
Ping-Pong used to be called Whiff-Whaff in Britain.



Also, banned for no reason whatsoever.


----------



## Minox (Sep 7, 2008)

Banned for being slow.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 7, 2008)

Automation ban.


----------



## Minox (Sep 7, 2008)

Manual ban.


----------



## Veho (Sep 7, 2008)

Autobahn.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 7, 2008)

Ban olie..


----------



## bunnybreaker (Sep 8, 2008)

BANoffee


----------



## AXYPB (Sep 8, 2008)

Not a ban.


----------



## bunnybreaker (Sep 8, 2008)

This ban you are getting is real though.


----------



## ENDscape (Sep 8, 2008)

Banned for giving a real ban.


----------



## Mei-o (Sep 8, 2008)

Banned for liking catboys.


----------



## Awdofgum (Sep 8, 2008)

Banned for being a pedo


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 8, 2008)

banned for knowing hes a pedo.

edit: yay am a gbatemp fan now.


----------



## Mei-o (Sep 8, 2008)

Banned for false accusations.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 8, 2008)

Banned for true accusations on a regular basis..


----------



## Lloyd14 (Sep 8, 2008)

Banned for having some biohazard plants!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 8, 2008)

Lloyd14 said:
			
		

> Banned for having some biohazard plants!


Banned because those are not biohazard plants, but Radioactive plants!!


----------



## Orc (Sep 8, 2008)

Banned for illegal possession of deadly hair.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 8, 2008)

Banned because I'm a punk...I do illegal stuff..


----------



## Mei-o (Sep 8, 2008)

Banned, you have the right to remain silent.


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 8, 2008)

Banned, for trying to take away someones freedom of speech!


----------



## papyrus (Sep 8, 2008)

banned for typing the word banned.


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 8, 2008)

Banned for typing it twice!


----------



## Veho (Sep 8, 2008)

Banned for typing.


----------



## papyrus (Sep 8, 2008)

Banned for not reading the whole 358 pages of this thread.


----------



## mad567 (Sep 8, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Banned for not reading the whole 358 pages of this thread.








 me too


----------



## Frog (Sep 8, 2008)

banned for not banning.


----------



## AXYPB (Sep 8, 2008)

Banned for being the prettiest pony.


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 8, 2008)

Banned for flirting with me beloved Frogpony! :RAGE!:


----------



## Veho (Sep 8, 2008)

Banned for being possessive.


----------



## Frog (Sep 8, 2008)

banned for not being possessive enough.


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 8, 2008)

Banned for not letting go


----------



## Frog (Sep 8, 2008)

banned for banning me.


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 8, 2008)

Banned for not taking it like a man/frogpony


----------



## Veho (Sep 8, 2008)

Banned for being able to dish it out but not being able to take it. 


BANNED FOR BUTTING IN WHILE I WAS TYPING A BAN FOR FROG.


----------



## Frog (Sep 8, 2008)

banned for attempting to ban me... but failing.


----------



## Veho (Sep 8, 2008)

If at first you don't succeed, try again. 

Ban. 




(Did it work?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Frog (Sep 8, 2008)

It's time to dish out some revenge ban!
*loads rifle*


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 8, 2008)

Banned because nuke  bomb is so much  better than rifle...


----------



## Veho (Sep 8, 2008)

Banned because I have to yet again remind you that a refrigerator will shield me from nukes. 

I learned that from Indiana Jones.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 8, 2008)

Banned because you'll have to stay in that refrigerator for several thousands years to  avoid radiation after explosion!! (considering you survived it!)


----------



## Veho (Sep 8, 2008)

Banned for irradiating the Earth for several thousand years.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 8, 2008)

Banned because that's no reason to ban someone..


----------



## Veho (Sep 8, 2008)

Banned because, yes. Yes it is.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 8, 2008)

Banned because no, no it isn't..


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 8, 2008)

I ban both of you for arguing over the technical aspects of banning


----------



## Veho (Sep 8, 2008)

Banned for twisting the rules of banning to fit your evil purposes.


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 8, 2008)

Banned for trying to foil my evil plans! (also p0wned  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 8, 2008)

Banned because you should p0wn him softly..He's from same country as I am..


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 8, 2008)

Banned for thinking theres such a thing as a "soft" p0wn, p0wns are hard, and dealt with maximum force!


----------



## Veho (Sep 8, 2008)

Radioactive force? In any case, banned good and hard.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 8, 2008)

You could be from Radioactive Force, only if you want to!! Banned because you should!


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 8, 2008)

Banned because joining the Radioactive Force is not a choice, join us or be BANNED!!!







and p0wned


----------



## Veho (Sep 8, 2008)

*ND !!!*


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 8, 2008)

Failed to ban, so banned for that error!

p0wn does not equal a ban!

Also double banned for spelling p0wned wrong!


----------



## Veho (Sep 8, 2008)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Failed to ban, so banned for that error!
> 
> p0wn does not equal a ban!


Who's arguing technicalities _now? _Banned for having double standards and nitpicking.


----------



## Minox (Sep 8, 2008)

Banned because banning p1ngpong is a noble quest.


----------



## JKR Firefox (Sep 8, 2008)

Veho said:
			
		

> p1ngpong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OH NO YOU DIDN'T

Banned for nitpicking someone who nitpicked about something.


----------



## Minox (Sep 8, 2008)

Banned for being slow.


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 8, 2008)

Banned for not loving poor little p1ngpong


----------



## Minox (Sep 8, 2008)

Banned for being p1ngpong.


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 8, 2008)

Banned fo joining on 27-August 07


----------



## Minox (Sep 8, 2008)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> Banned for being p1ngpong.


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 8, 2008)

Banned for using the same lame reason twice


----------



## Minox (Sep 8, 2008)

Banned because I don't need a better reason to ban you for.


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 8, 2008)

yeah you do!

Banned for poor grammar


----------



## Minox (Sep 8, 2008)

Banned for claiming to be 12 years old.


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 8, 2008)

Banned for claiming you are the ninth Minox


----------



## Minox (Sep 8, 2008)

Banned because I like the number IX, I never claimed to be the ninth Minox.


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 8, 2008)

Banned for confusing the other eight Minox's


----------



## Minox (Sep 8, 2008)

Banned because there are no Minox II, III, IV, V, VI and VII. 


Spoiler



Minox is a camera-company and I'm Minox_IX as well as Minox_VIII.


----------



## mad567 (Sep 8, 2008)

Banned because I'm confused


----------



## Minox (Sep 8, 2008)

Banned because you shouldn't have to to be.


----------



## DarkRey (Sep 8, 2008)

banned because u should rename ur resistance force to confusion force


hello everyone


----------



## Minox (Sep 8, 2008)

Banned because it was p1ngpong (a member of your force) who made it confusing.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 8, 2008)

Banned because p1ingpong is not a member of his force....but MINE force....


----------



## Wynd (Sep 8, 2008)

Banned because all of you are Banned.


----------



## Minox (Sep 8, 2008)

Selfban for being slow.


----------



## ENDscape (Sep 8, 2008)

Banned for posting.


----------



## Minox (Sep 8, 2008)

Banned for not having 400 posts yet.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 8, 2008)

Banned for used reason..


----------



## Minox (Sep 8, 2008)

Banned because that reason is still valid.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 8, 2008)

Banned because there is no arguing on that!!


----------



## ENDscape (Sep 8, 2008)

Banned because you stopped them from arguing XD


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 8, 2008)

Banned because there is no place for argue.....we should all play in harmony!!


----------



## Minox (Sep 8, 2008)

Banned because I sold my harmony for a pie.


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 8, 2008)

Banned because you actively encourage me to p0wn our enemies!


----------



## Minox (Sep 8, 2008)

Banned for being slow.


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 8, 2008)

Banned for slowness and missing out on pie


----------



## PizzaPasta (Sep 8, 2008)

Banned for being "2 KEWL 4 GBATEMP!"

Consider it an honor, man!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 8, 2008)

Banned because p1ngpong is on a whole different level of coolness!!


----------



## Minox (Sep 8, 2008)

Banned for false statement.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 8, 2008)

Banned because I never lie!!


----------



## Minox (Sep 8, 2008)

Banned because I'm sure you do.


----------



## Law (Sep 8, 2008)

Banned because I'm slow.

And he's a meany :'(


----------



## Minox (Sep 8, 2008)

How about selling your harmony for pie? BANNED!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 8, 2008)

Banned because I don't eat pies and I don't lie!!


----------



## Veho (Sep 8, 2008)

How 'bout selling your harmony for burek?


----------



## Minox (Sep 8, 2008)

Selfban


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 8, 2008)

Banned because I don't actually like burek either...too greasy..
But I'd go for cevapi....especially from Rubelj...


----------



## Minox (Sep 8, 2008)

Banned for not explaining what burek is.


----------



## Veho (Sep 8, 2008)

Banned for not knowing about BUREK. 

(When I say "burek", I am referring to the Bosnian variant.)


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 8, 2008)

It's funny to see someone using a Croatian (not even croatian) word....

EDIT: Check Veho's post..


----------



## Veho (Sep 8, 2008)

Long time no ban in this thread... banned for your non sequitur, Toni!


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 8, 2008)

Banned for trying to constrain bannings to a logical timeline


----------



## PizzaPasta (Sep 8, 2008)

Banned for questioning the DS-X as a world leader.

Seriously, think about what you just did.


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 8, 2008)

Banned fo not realising the parallels between my life and John Connors, and the DS-Xtreme and Skynet from the Terminator films, think about it!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 8, 2008)

Banned because I'm actually personal involved into it!! The whole future!!


----------



## Law (Sep 8, 2008)

Banned for being too extreme and breaking reality.


----------



## WildWon (Sep 8, 2008)

Banned. Because i banned the Law, and the...wait, no *I* won.


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 8, 2008)

banned for not being Law abiding


----------



## WildWon (Sep 8, 2008)

Banned for thinking your joining the Radioactive Force will protect you! ARC ban!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 8, 2008)

WildWon said:
			
		

> Banned. Because i banned the Law, and the...wait, no *I* won.


Banned for great reference...

And banned because he needs no protection....He's a p0wn commander!!


----------



## PizzaPasta (Sep 8, 2008)

Banned for DS-X heresy. You shall also be tied to the mast and flogged.

We will forgive you when you apologize.

DS-X MADE IN U.S.A!


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 8, 2008)

Banned because p1ngpong does not give in to threats of physical violence!


especially a flogging sailor!


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 8, 2008)

banned for being bonemonkeys reincarnation.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 8, 2008)

Banned because p1ngpong is way more special and unique...


----------



## PizzaPasta (Sep 8, 2008)

Banned because of 1000101011101011111001001010101010101101011010 [THREAT TO SYSTEM]111001000101010010010100110100[DATA COLLATING...]10101001010101010010011001010[TARGET LOCATION ACQUIRED]1001100101010101010001010101000000001[SENDING RETRIEVAL UNIT...]


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 8, 2008)

banned because im not a reincarnation, im bonemonkey in disguise


----------



## PizzaPasta (Sep 8, 2008)

BANNED BECAUSE:

TARGET: p1ngpong
STATUS: Found, unit sent.


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 8, 2008)

banned for if you attack p1ngpong will send a demon after you.


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 8, 2008)

Banned because PizzaPasta is secretly the emperor of demons


----------



## JPH (Sep 8, 2008)

banned because you wont sell me your ds-x


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 8, 2008)

Banned because p1ngpong is secretly the p0wn commander......yeah, not so secretly actually..

JPH, you quick animal!!


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 8, 2008)

Banned for being slower than JPH


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 8, 2008)

Banned because I'm faster than  him, but I can't ban him if he doesn't post before me.....you see what I did there?


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 8, 2008)

Banned for making sense but still being slower


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 8, 2008)

Banned because it was my intention..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You don't question leaders ways?!


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 8, 2008)

Banned for pulling rank on me


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 8, 2008)

Banned because it  should be done  every now and than, just to preserve the order..


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 9, 2008)

Banned for not embracing chaos


----------



## bunnybreaker (Sep 9, 2008)

Banned for t4bletenn1s


----------



## Frog (Sep 9, 2008)

Banned for trying to ban the p0wn commander.


----------



## PizzaPasta (Sep 9, 2008)

Banned for having a chimera as an avatar.


----------



## Frog (Sep 9, 2008)

banned cause frogponys are better than those inferior chimera.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 9, 2008)

Banned for defending frogponies when everyone knows penguins and monkies are the coolest animals on the planet, real or imaginary.


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 9, 2008)

Banned, because Monkguins are disgusting creatures and nowhere near as elegant as a beautiful Frogpony


----------



## Mei-o (Sep 9, 2008)

Banned because crocorobins are obviously better.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 9, 2008)

Banned because, in my eyes, p1ngmonkey (or if you would like Bonepong)..is the most beautiful creature on earth!!


----------



## Mei-o (Sep 9, 2008)

Banned because this is the first time I actually talked to a hardcore punk, I've been doing it and I never knew, awesome.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 9, 2008)

hehe......Really? How did you found out then?!

Banned for not knowing such important facts...


----------



## Mei-o (Sep 9, 2008)

Banned because I didn't think you would post there.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 9, 2008)

Banned because I found out the moment I posted..........You like me being a punk?! or do you have problems.....because, I have a p1ngpong, a p0wn commander on my side!!


----------



## Mei-o (Sep 9, 2008)

Banned for asking, of course you're awesome.


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 9, 2008)

banned for conspiracy with ojsinnerz.


----------



## Mei-o (Sep 9, 2008)

Banned for accusations without proof.


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 9, 2008)

Objection! your are banned in the name of happy.


----------



## Mei-o (Sep 9, 2008)

Banned for not making sense.


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 9, 2008)

Banned becuase i don't have to make sense.


----------



## Mei-o (Sep 9, 2008)

Banned because only scientists have the right to not make sense.


----------



## Nottulys (Sep 9, 2008)

banned because we all dont make sense...but I make dollars!


----------



## Mei-o (Sep 9, 2008)

Banned for counterfeiting.


----------



## Curley5959 (Sep 9, 2008)

Banned for having an intimate relationship with doomsday.. :muhaha:


----------



## Mei-o (Sep 9, 2008)

Banned for WTF.


----------



## Narin (Sep 9, 2008)

Banned for having a weird avatar.


----------



## Mei-o (Sep 9, 2008)

Banned for being a cheater.*buh-dum-psh*


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 9, 2008)

banned for using a lame sound effect.


----------



## Frog (Sep 9, 2008)

banned for not using any sound effects.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 9, 2008)

Banned because only sound effect you can hear from me is nuke exploding..


----------



## GH0ST (Sep 9, 2008)

banned by the blast... assuming that the wind blows west...


----------



## Veho (Sep 9, 2008)

Blasted by the ban... assuming you live downwind from my post.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 9, 2008)

Banned by Bandic....assuming you live in Zagreb..


----------



## Veho (Sep 9, 2008)

Banned for being in league with Bandic. (I don't like him much   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )  

(Yes, I live in Zagreb.)


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 9, 2008)

Banned because I'm banned by Bandic too......what a fuck....don't like him either..


----------



## Hehe Moo (Sep 9, 2008)

Banned for not having your "personal photo" come up on your screen


----------



## Veho (Sep 9, 2008)

Banned for being too lazy to search the "TEMPer pics" thread.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 9, 2008)

Banned for being quite long member of GBAtemp, considering you live in Croatia.....no Nintendo love here..


----------



## Veho (Sep 9, 2008)

Yeah, can't say that I blame them. Sony is actually trying here. They're falling over themselves trying to sell, sell, sell. There's the official Sony representatives, the official Sony help desk, support and service center, there's localization of games, there are stores on every corner. On the other hand, Nintendo doesn't even have an office here, there's _one single_ store that sells Nintendo stuff, and the "customer support" begins and ends at "this isn't covered by the warranty".  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Banned, BTW.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 9, 2008)

Banned for being completely right.....but you should also understand that Nintendo coming here would probably be a failure, because people just aren't interested........Algoritam has crappy/shitty (no)support, and their technicians are bunch of ignorants who really don't know anything about their work..


----------



## Veho (Sep 9, 2008)

Banned because it takes two to tango. If we had an official Nintendo dealership/representatives here, we would have lower prices, better support, more media coverage, promo actions, _commercials_ even, online content, localized games, you know, _stuff_, and I'm sure it would attract more buyers. This way we're stuck paying German taxes on top of Croatian taxes on top of who knows whose profit margins, and if we want to buy VC games, we have to pretend we're from London. 

Meh.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 9, 2008)

Banned because I never thought that way...and banned because I must admit you're right.....


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 9, 2008)

Banned for having the best p0wn commander.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 9, 2008)

Banned because he's part of you're team!!!! (and mine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  )


----------



## Veho (Sep 9, 2008)

Banned because it's spelled "your team".


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 9, 2008)

Banned because I know that, but I'm too tired of looking into the screen, and watching the way I type!


----------



## Veho (Sep 9, 2008)

Banned for not knowing how to touch-type. 


(Yeah, okay, I don't know how to touch-type either, I still have to look at the screen occasionally, but still, _banned_





 )


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 9, 2008)

Yeah....I'm thinking about getting myself a slave, to type for me......

Banned if you don't want to be my slave..


----------



## Veho (Sep 9, 2008)

Banned for slavery.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 9, 2008)

Banned for freedom!


----------



## Veho (Sep 9, 2008)

Banned with abandon.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 9, 2008)

Banned with descent..


----------



## Veho (Sep 9, 2008)

Banned with contempt.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 9, 2008)

Banned with pizzazz.


----------



## Veho (Sep 9, 2008)

Banned with pizzas? 


Banned with panache.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 9, 2008)

Banned with pancake?!


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 9, 2008)

Banned with p0wncake


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 9, 2008)

Banned with BANana..


----------



## Narin (Sep 9, 2008)

Banned for being so radioactive that you made all my fur fall out


----------



## Minox (Sep 9, 2008)

Banned for not meeting your personal banning quota.


----------



## Veho (Sep 9, 2008)

Banned for misspelling "quota".


----------



## Minox (Sep 9, 2008)

Banned for correcting me.


----------



## GH0ST (Sep 9, 2008)

Banned by err0r


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 9, 2008)

Narin said:
			
		

> Banned for being so radioactive that you made all my fur fall out







Banned because you  came back, Kupo!!

I'll order my men to build you a special suit so you can remain in our headquarters without any further loss!!
Kupo, I'm sorry Kupo......


----------



## bunnybreaker (Sep 9, 2008)

Banned because now I am employed I can't keep up with this as much as I'd like.


----------



## AXYPB (Sep 9, 2008)

Banned for not giving 100%.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 9, 2008)

Banned because he is, but not in this thread!


----------



## DarkRey (Sep 9, 2008)

rainy ban 4 every1


----------



## bunnybreaker (Sep 9, 2008)

Beautiful Lying ban!


----------



## Veho (Sep 9, 2008)

Like my new sunglasses? They're Ray *BAN*. 

Waaaait a minute... That's what that means... they _ban_ the _rays_.... oh man... 


I ban the Ray Ban corporation for that pun!


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 9, 2008)

Banned for that awful awful wordplay


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 9, 2008)

I'm really sorry....but to ban you, I must say that I already used that reason maaaaany pages before..


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 9, 2008)

Banned for having remorse while inflicting a ban!


----------



## xalphax (Sep 9, 2008)

banned because the world is coming to an end.


----------



## Veho (Sep 9, 2008)

Banned because the world has always been going towards an end. No reason to ban people.


----------



## Orc (Sep 9, 2008)

Banned for drinking/eating Santa's milk and cookies. However, Mrs. Claus did enjoy breastfeeding you.


----------



## Veho (Sep 9, 2008)

Welcome to the thread, Orc. Here's a ban.


----------



## Orc (Sep 9, 2008)

The above user is banned for clicking 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 or


----------



## ENDscape (Sep 9, 2008)

Banned because you forgot about fast reply.


----------



## Veho (Sep 9, 2008)

Banned for assumptions. I actually clicked 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and then deleted the text.


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 9, 2008)

Banned because fast reply is cheating in this game!


----------



## Orc (Sep 9, 2008)

Banned because not brushing your teeth.


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 9, 2008)

Banned for kissing me anyway


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 9, 2008)

Banned for not washing your butty..


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 9, 2008)

Banned for kissing it anyway???


----------



## Veho (Sep 9, 2008)

Banned for repetitiveness.


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 9, 2008)

Banned for breaking the kissing p1ngpong combo


----------



## JKR Firefox (Sep 9, 2008)

^^^

Banned.

I'm not saying why


----------



## Veho (Sep 9, 2008)

I'll kiss you anyway.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 9, 2008)

Wanna kiss....ugh....ban me?!


----------



## Veho (Sep 9, 2008)

Sure, take your pick. 


No, wait, I'll ban you anyway. Do you want a kiss too?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 9, 2008)

Yeah, sure....if you're giving it away!!


----------



## JKR Firefox (Sep 9, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Yeah, sure....if you're giving it away!!



Banned for cheating on me.  In public, no less.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 9, 2008)

Banned because it's just a friendly kiss..


----------



## JKR Firefox (Sep 9, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Banned because it's just a friendly kiss..



Banned because it seems like so much more....


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 9, 2008)

..well...he IS living in the same town......


----------



## JKR Firefox (Sep 9, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> ..well...he IS living in the same town......



Banned for crappy excuse


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 9, 2008)

I'm sorry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Banned so I can make it right!!


----------



## Veho (Sep 9, 2008)

Banned for "out of sight, out of mind"... and I can't see you   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: Ban you, Toni, for sneaking in your ban while I was banning!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 9, 2008)

Will make it better next time....Banning you until then..


----------



## Orc (Sep 9, 2008)

*



You are banned for the following:



*[*]*You are banned* for having a spoiler in your sig.ORC IS AWESOME[*]*You are banned* because you are not an actual Scuber-diver... scuba diver.ORC IS THE BEST[*]*You are banned* for eating too much ice cream, sundae head.ORC HATES YOUR GUTS [*]*You are banned* for carrying dangerous firearms without a license.ORC CREATED THE UNIVERSE[*]*You are banned* for being too slow in posting your message.ORC IS GOD


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 9, 2008)

Banned for having a list of reasons to ban someone...... none of which apply to the person you banned


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 9, 2008)

banned because my commander is ALWAYS right!!


----------



## bunnybreaker (Sep 9, 2008)

I am playing baN+


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 9, 2008)

God for you.....But you won't play much more if I ban you!!


----------



## bunnybreaker (Sep 9, 2008)

Banned for sudden sadness


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 9, 2008)

Banned lacking of uber elite h4x0rZ skillz like beves.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 9, 2008)

@bunnybreaker..Banned because quitting your job is the only way....listen to me I know!!

EDIT: you TrolleyDave, banned for not letting me know if the link I provided in PM is working!!


----------



## Narin (Sep 9, 2008)

Banned for living in a country I never heard of.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 9, 2008)

Banned because that makes me sad Kupo...


----------



## Narin (Sep 9, 2008)

Banned for being sad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




*offers moogle cupcakes*


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 9, 2008)

*Carefully accepts, starts to eat*

Banned for making me feel better Kupo..


----------



## bunnybreaker (Sep 9, 2008)

Banned for continuing sadness


----------



## PizzaPasta (Sep 10, 2008)

Banned because I have a cold today.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 10, 2008)

Banned because I have a hot today!!


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 10, 2008)

Banned because im hot *every* day!


----------



## bunnybreaker (Sep 10, 2008)

Banned because I am always t3h h4wt!!1!


----------



## gizmo_gal (Sep 10, 2008)

Banned for "l33t" speak!!! *shudders*


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 10, 2008)

Banned because some nice graphical  sig would do you good!!


----------



## AXYPB (Sep 10, 2008)

Banned because Nuclear Powerplant was one of the most annoying levels.


----------



## Frog (Sep 10, 2008)

banned cause your the most annoying level.


----------



## AXYPB (Sep 10, 2008)

Banned because the Pony Swamp isn't much better.


----------



## Frog (Sep 10, 2008)

banned cause you must not have found the secret room.
(the one full of flying donkeys)


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 10, 2008)

Banned for spilling the beans on the existence of Donkeyhawks!!!


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 10, 2008)

banned for supporting the existence donkeyhawk.


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 10, 2008)

Banned for being a Donkeyhawk sceptic


----------



## Gore (Sep 10, 2008)

I would never ban p1ngpong! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Except when he starts on about that sailor guy.


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 10, 2008)

Banned for not shivering my timbers!


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 10, 2008)

Banned for suppressing memorys of paperplane shivering your timbers.


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 10, 2008)

Banned for not joining the p1ngpong Navy themed orgy!


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 10, 2008)

Banned for


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 10, 2008)

Banned for making those eyes at me!


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 10, 2008)

B4NNeD 4 NoT M4kInG tHose eye's at me.


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 10, 2008)

Banned for not making sense


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 10, 2008)

Banned for making sense that i dont make sense.


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 10, 2008)

Banned for agreeing with me yet still being confusing!


----------



## Gore (Sep 10, 2008)

you are ba-P0WNED


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 10, 2008)

Banned for riding a bicycle with no handlebars.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 10, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Banned for riding a bicycle with no handlebars.


and no seat..


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 10, 2008)

and no peddles.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 10, 2008)

and no chain..


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 10, 2008)

and no frame..


----------



## Veho (Sep 10, 2008)

In fact, banned for not having a bicycle at all.


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 10, 2008)

Banned for possession of a ghost bike


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 10, 2008)

Banned for being cool


----------



## DarkRey (Sep 10, 2008)

banned for incriminating without a proof

DOOOMED LHC

EDIT: late


----------



## Mei-o (Sep 10, 2008)

Banned because we're still alive.


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 10, 2008)

Banned becuase we wont be in 11 days.


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 10, 2008)

banned because I will bury you all!


----------



## Mei-o (Sep 10, 2008)

Banned because you'd probably be using an ordinary shovel.


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 10, 2008)

Banned for not using an ordinary shovel.


----------



## xalphax (Sep 10, 2008)

banjour tout le GBAtemp!


----------



## Veho (Sep 10, 2008)

Banned for bad spelling.


----------



## Mei-o (Sep 10, 2008)

Banned for liking anemones.


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 10, 2008)

Banned for having a burning passion of hate towards anemones.


----------



## Mei-o (Sep 10, 2008)

Banned because I don't really hate them.


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 10, 2008)

Banned for not hating them.


----------



## Veho (Sep 10, 2008)

Banned for hatemongering.


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 10, 2008)

Banned for crying "ni".


----------



## Mei-o (Sep 10, 2008)

Banned for being against crying ni.


----------



## Veho (Sep 10, 2008)

Banned for being slow.


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 10, 2008)

Banned for being fast.


----------



## Mei-o (Sep 10, 2008)

Banned for banning a fast person.


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 10, 2008)

Banned for editing your post.


----------



## Mei-o (Sep 10, 2008)

Banned for crazy sig links.


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 10, 2008)

Banned for crazy quote sig.


----------



## DarkRey (Sep 10, 2008)

banned for being crazy about hentai girls (i love them too)


----------



## Mei-o (Sep 10, 2008)

Banned for being a pervy.


----------



## Frog (Sep 10, 2008)

banned for not being pervy enough...


----------



## Veho (Sep 10, 2008)

Banned for straying from the middle pervy path.


----------



## xalphax (Sep 10, 2008)

banned for always stabbing me in the back ;-/


----------



## Veho (Sep 10, 2008)

...can't really remember stabbing you in the back, but okay, if you say so. 

Banned.


----------



## DarkRey (Sep 10, 2008)

banned for not getting stabbed from the front


----------



## Veho (Sep 10, 2008)

Banned by the LHC.


----------



## DarkRey (Sep 10, 2008)

banned from the comet Halley


----------



## Mei-o (Sep 10, 2008)

Banned because comets can't ban.


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 10, 2008)

Banned for comet discrimination


----------



## PizzaPasta (Sep 10, 2008)

Banned for being a trap.


----------



## DarkRey (Sep 10, 2008)

banned for calling our p0wn commander a trap
justice will p0wn u


----------



## AXYPB (Sep 10, 2008)

Banned from being in from a defunct city-state.


----------



## DarkRey (Sep 10, 2008)

banned because soon this entire world will defunct!!


----------



## bunnybreaker (Sep 10, 2008)

Banned for Da Funk.


----------



## PizzaPasta (Sep 10, 2008)

Banned for Da Grime.


----------



## DarkRey (Sep 10, 2008)

banned for SPARTAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!


p.s
soon my post will go to 300!!!!!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 10, 2008)

Oh banning, you came and you banned without taking and I banished you away.


----------



## bunnybreaker (Sep 10, 2008)

It's like Banassic park up in dis bitch.


----------



## DarkRey (Sep 10, 2008)

this is the BANment day!!!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 10, 2008)

Banned because I got here after loong day....


----------



## Veho (Sep 10, 2008)

Banned, so you could go have a good night's sleep.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 10, 2008)

Banned for thanx, but not just yet!!


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Banned for not bending the time zone according to your will.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 10, 2008)

Banned because I have m y team working on it..


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 10, 2008)

Banned for attempting to chop down shrubberies with a herring.


----------



## Veho (Sep 10, 2008)

Banned for bringing a rubber chicken to a fish-slapping dance.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 10, 2008)

Banned for throwing said chickens in the air and sticking deckchairs up your nose.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 10, 2008)

Banned for not bringing a shrubbery..


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 10, 2008)

Banned for getting a tattoo of Nintendo on your ass.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 10, 2008)

Banned because that's a reason to congratulate me, not ban me!!


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 10, 2008)

Banned becuase thats the way i say congratulations


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 10, 2008)

Banned because this is the way to say thank you!!


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 10, 2008)

Banned for being hidden so long inside that poweplant.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 10, 2008)

Banned because I have to live somewhere..


----------



## AXYPB (Sep 11, 2008)

Last one alive, ban the door.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 11, 2008)

Ban the honk!


----------



## miruki (Sep 11, 2008)

Knoh eht nab!

(sry that just sounded too awesome backwards XDD)


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 11, 2008)

Banned for making me think that you wrote in german (I can't read German at all..)


----------



## miruki (Sep 11, 2008)

Gebannt weil du mich dazu zwingst irgendwas deutsches zu schreiben um zu zeigen wie's wirklich aussieht!

(banned for forcing me to write something German to show how it really looks like!) 

XD


----------



## Orc (Sep 11, 2008)

Banned for tripping on LSD while listening to Emerson, Lake & Palmer.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 11, 2008)

Banned for taking cookies from the cookiemonster..


----------



## Orc (Sep 11, 2008)

Banned for sitting on a Nintendo.
Nice tattoo.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 11, 2008)

Banned because it's very cozy.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





(thanks very much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 )


----------



## Narin (Sep 11, 2008)

Banned for quitting the job is being my night light at night due to your radioactive glow in the dark nature


----------



## ENDscape (Sep 11, 2008)

Banned for making us worry with your absence... We missed you so much XD


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 11, 2008)

Banned for having a cool pixelated avatar.


----------



## papyrus (Sep 11, 2008)

banned for jealousy


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 11, 2008)

Banned for living in a nipa hut.


----------



## LuOmeoga (Sep 11, 2008)

You are banned for not capitalizing the "L" and "V" in Las Vegas.


----------



## Narin (Sep 11, 2008)

Banned for having a referral link for those annoying prize sites in your signature


----------



## Mei-o (Sep 11, 2008)

Banned for having a super awesome moogle Kratos in your siggy.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 11, 2008)

Banned because your whole identity (ava and sig) looks kinda creepy.....


----------



## Mei-o (Sep 11, 2008)

Un-banned for reminding me that I have to update my sig.


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 11, 2008)

Banned becuase i think its fine the way it is.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 11, 2008)

Banned because this was a slow day for GBAtemp..


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 11, 2008)

Banned becuase its a slow day for me.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 11, 2008)

Banned for lack of enthusiasm..


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 11, 2008)

Banned for being over enthusiast.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 11, 2008)

Banned because I'm quite dull at the moment...


----------



## Rebellion (Sep 11, 2008)

Banned.. for......... lack of creativity. o_o


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 11, 2008)

Banned for joining the banning game.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 11, 2008)

Banned because you did that too..long time  ago..


----------



## AXYPB (Sep 11, 2008)

Banned for not being Tony Shalhoub.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 11, 2008)

Banned because I like me the way I am!!!


----------



## Narin (Sep 12, 2008)

Banned for being a M3 Sakura fanatic.


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Banned because your name shows up orange on the Recent Discussions Portal box.


----------



## Rebellion (Sep 12, 2008)

Banned for beating Space Chimps. o_o


----------



## Mei-o (Sep 12, 2008)

Banned for having a number in place of a letter.


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 12, 2008)

Banned for having two underscores in your username.


----------



## ENDscape (Sep 12, 2008)

Banned for having no underscores...Underscores are cool or is it because _Unmei_ is cool?


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 12, 2008)

Banned becuase i agree.


----------



## asd135246 (Sep 12, 2008)

Banned for banning.


----------



## Mei-o (Sep 12, 2008)

Banned for banning someone for banning which is the whole point of this game, and that joke is old.


----------



## ENDscape (Sep 12, 2008)

Banned for banning a newbie in the newcomer group


----------



## Mei-o (Sep 12, 2008)

Banned because it's his fault for posting here while being a newbie.


----------



## ENDscape (Sep 12, 2008)

Banned for being true, errr right.


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 12, 2008)

Banned for making me edit.


----------



## Mei-o (Sep 12, 2008)

Banned for being a slowpoke.


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 12, 2008)

Banned becuase am not a pokemon.


----------



## Mei-o (Sep 12, 2008)

Banned for denying it.


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 12, 2008)

Banned for supporting it.


----------



## Diablo1123 (Sep 12, 2008)

Banned for making me scroll up


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 12, 2008)

Banned for making a decision you'd regret.


----------



## Nottulys (Sep 12, 2008)

Banned for for having a name I didnt understand at first.


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 12, 2008)

Banned for using for two times.


----------



## Mei-o (Sep 12, 2008)

Banned for not having Nunally in your avvie rotation, shame on you.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Sep 12, 2008)

Banned for having such sick minds about Nunnally. I have proof too.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 12, 2008)

Banned for requesting sig,and and now using it...


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Sep 12, 2008)

Banned for saying the truth.


----------



## Narin (Sep 12, 2008)

Banned for having a name that reminds me of orange juice.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Sep 12, 2008)

Banned for being far too awesome.


----------



## Mei-o (Sep 12, 2008)

Banned for using bad grammar.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 12, 2008)

Banned for complaining about grammar....gizmo_gal has exclusive on that!!


----------



## Mei-o (Sep 12, 2008)

Banned for being badAss.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 12, 2008)

Banned because I am 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 and I have exclusive on it!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Posts merged*



			
				_Unmei_ said:
			
		

> Banned for being badAss.


Yeah, and that's *literally*!!


----------



## Orc (Sep 12, 2008)

Banned for rocking the casbah.


----------



## Mei-o (Sep 12, 2008)

Banned for having an awesome ava and sig, where'd you get those?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 12, 2008)

He is his own creator/designer of the personal identity..

Orc, banned for great (can't remember the word)..

EDIT: reference, is it?!


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 12, 2008)

Banned because i didn't understand.


----------



## Frog (Sep 12, 2008)

banned for not understanding the obvious...
(whats he talking about again?)


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 12, 2008)

Banned for making a frog pony skin.


----------



## Frog (Sep 12, 2008)

banned for jealousy.


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 12, 2008)

Banned for thinking am jealous.


----------



## Frog (Sep 12, 2008)

Banned cause you can't hide it.
self ban for replying to this thread 3 times in 8 minutes.


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 12, 2008)

Banned becuase i did not hide it becuase it was never there to begin with.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 12, 2008)

Banned because Rock the Casbah is a song from the Clash, famous Punk band, that changed the flaw of rock too!!


----------



## DarkRey (Sep 12, 2008)

banned because u haven't seen my friend dicky who has changed the world of sexism for gud


----------



## AXYPB (Sep 12, 2008)

Banned on the order of regular Rey.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 12, 2008)

Banned on the order of sanity..


----------



## Minox (Sep 12, 2008)

Banned for insanity.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 12, 2008)

Banned because I'm beast on loose..


----------



## DarkRey (Sep 12, 2008)

banned because you are a sex maniac on the loose


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 12, 2008)

Banned for making a pass at Toni.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 12, 2008)

Banned for wasting a post on banning him, while you could hit on me too..


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 12, 2008)

Banned for making TrolleyDave laugh out loud!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 12, 2008)

Banned because it's obvious that you and me work quite well together..


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 12, 2008)

Banned becuase i've banned you in all the possible ways i could have......
or have I.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 12, 2008)

Banned because it might be true, but true Radioactivity enforcer never quits on anything, not even ban reasons!!


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 12, 2008)

yes we must live and not quit.

so ill never quit banning.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 12, 2008)

Yeah me too....I like to ban, and I'll continue to do it...even if everyone quits..


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 12, 2008)

Banned for making such a wonderful speech.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 12, 2008)

Banned because leaders should act like that! It's perfectly normal..


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 12, 2008)

Yes your majesty.


----------



## Vincent T (Sep 12, 2008)

^ banned becuase you didnt say banned


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 13, 2008)

Banned for telling me detective obvious


----------



## superdude (Sep 13, 2008)

banned for saying ban


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 13, 2008)

Banned for being original.

/sarcasm


----------



## ENDscape (Sep 13, 2008)

Banned for being sarcastic


----------



## superdude (Sep 13, 2008)

banned for sarcasm


----------



## ENDscape (Sep 13, 2008)

Banned for being slow


----------



## superdude (Sep 13, 2008)

banned for being fast


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 13, 2008)

Banned for robots.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 13, 2008)

Banned because he's a copycat....I am the real machine here..


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 13, 2008)

Banned for being a robot and radioactive


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 13, 2008)

Banned because I am robot powered by radioactivity....Or better said, I am pure radioactivity with a form of a robot!!


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 13, 2008)

So are you all man or 75% man and 25%

also banned for having a cool mohawk .


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 13, 2008)

Banned so I could thank you....I had lots of fun hair styles....Mohawk and half of head shaved were my favorite..


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 13, 2008)

Banned cuase Navarre wont join in on the fun.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 13, 2008)

Banned because he's a lurker......and he probably left tab open on Ban game, and now is lurking something other..


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 13, 2008)

Banned becuase i do that all the time.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 13, 2008)

Banned because it's the case with me too from time to time..


----------



## Narin (Sep 13, 2008)

Banned for having awesome hair styles.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 13, 2008)

Banned because I one of a kind!!


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 13, 2008)

Banned for ending your sentences with .. instead of with one period.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 13, 2008)

Banned because this is a thing I do.. I use two dots very much.....and you're the first to notice it!! Bravo!!


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 13, 2008)

Banned becuase i've noticed it for a long time just never said anything.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 13, 2008)

Banned because you're still the first one to mention it..I do believe others noticed it too, but nobody ever said anything..

I like it this way.....it's my personal thing..

*Posts merged*

and two is my lucky number..


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 13, 2008)

Banned for being filled with luck.


----------



## distorted.freque (Sep 13, 2008)

Banned for not being as lucky. :3


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 13, 2008)

Banned becuase am super lucky.


----------



## distorted.freque (Sep 13, 2008)

Banned for not giving evidence on whether or not you really are lucky.


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 13, 2008)

Banned becuase luck has no evidence.


----------



## distorted.freque (Sep 13, 2008)

Holaitsme said:
			
		

> Banned *because* luck *needs no* evidence.


Fixed. :3

Banned.


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 13, 2008)

Banned for :3


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 13, 2008)

Banned for banning distorted.frequency.....She's only pointing out mistakes....and for free...


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 13, 2008)

Banned becuase i banned her in the name of 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and because it was necessary for this game to continue.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 13, 2008)

Banned for always finding the right reasons!!


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 13, 2008)

Banned becuase i have a textbook on it.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 13, 2008)

Banned because I have it bookmarked!!


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 13, 2008)

Banned becuase i have it engraved on my back.


----------



## Frog (Sep 13, 2008)

banned cause i dont have it...


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 13, 2008)

Banned cause you do it's just deep in your soul.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 13, 2008)

Banned because I have it engraved on my ass.....no, wait.....it's something else...


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 13, 2008)

Banned for reminding me of that awesome tattoo.


----------



## ENDscape (Sep 13, 2008)

Banned for thinking about the tattoo and where the tattoo is. lol jk


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 13, 2008)

Banned for making it sound so dirty.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 13, 2008)

Banned because my ass is never dirty!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I take good care of it..


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 13, 2008)

Banned for sounding even dirtier than ENDscape's post.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 13, 2008)

Banned for thinking that this is dirty!! You should check my new picture I've posted in tempers pics thread if you want to see something dirty!!


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 13, 2008)

Banned cause ive already seen it (the one with read hair right) 

I was about to ask you if i could date that lovely woman.


----------



## ENDscape (Sep 13, 2008)

BAnned for making me ROLF hard.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 13, 2008)

Yeah, I was afraid this might happen.....Everyone will want to date her (actually me)....

Banned because I can't allow it..She's taken!!


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 13, 2008)

Damn >

Banned for taking her.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 13, 2008)

Well.....I did saw her first....Banned for being slow on such important mission!!


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 13, 2008)

Banned for not inviting me to that mission.


----------



## ENDscape (Sep 13, 2008)

Banned because fighting over a HOT chick will end up like Helen of Troy.


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 13, 2008)

Banned for making me google her.


----------



## ENDscape (Sep 13, 2008)

Banned for not knowing Helen of Troy started a war that eradicated troy.


----------



## AXYPB (Sep 13, 2008)

Banned because even though I'm at level 99, Singularity still defies completion.


----------



## LuOmeoga (Sep 13, 2008)

Banned for typing a non-existent place on where you're from.


----------



## Frog (Sep 13, 2008)

banned cause it typed itself...


----------



## Diablo1123 (Sep 13, 2008)

Banned for not ruling over all yet.


----------



## Frog (Sep 13, 2008)

banned for being impatient.


----------



## LuOmeoga (Sep 13, 2008)

Banned for being from the land down under.


----------



## Nottulys (Sep 13, 2008)

Banned for trying to ban the "unda" land


----------



## LuOmeoga (Sep 13, 2008)

Banned for having the cutest avi EVAR.


----------



## Nottulys (Sep 13, 2008)

Banned for not knowing that already!

Thanks by the way.


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 13, 2008)

Banned cause bleach fillers suck.


----------



## Frog (Sep 13, 2008)

banned cause you suck.


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 13, 2008)

Banned because i don't >

Also banned because your the only newcomer i like.


----------



## LuOmeoga (Sep 13, 2008)

Banned for editing you post D<
And just cause I want to. =)


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 13, 2008)

Banned for prizerebel referral link.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 13, 2008)

Banned because referral links is one of the true reasons to ban somebody!!


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 13, 2008)

Banned for making a grammar mistake on page 388.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 13, 2008)

Banned for......maaan, do you ever sleep?!


----------



## DarkRey (Sep 13, 2008)

banned because we are radioactive machine so we dont need to sleep


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 13, 2008)

Banned for true testimony..


----------



## DarkRey (Sep 13, 2008)

banned because whatever i say is 200% true


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 13, 2008)

Banned because we already established that!


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 13, 2008)

Banned becuase if we didn't darkrey would kill everyone.


----------



## DarkRey (Sep 13, 2008)

banned because i dont kill my allies and my master
but i will kill everyone else


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 13, 2008)

Banned for addressing toni plutonij in a kinky way (he's the leader).


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 13, 2008)

Banned because I could be called a Master too.....Master of Radioactivity..


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 13, 2008)

Banned becuase they are all the same-master,general,leader,=founder of radioactive force's.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 13, 2008)

Yep.  they are the same.......

Banned because GBAtemp should get a flag with radioactivity symbol..


----------



## Crass (Sep 13, 2008)

I was banned cause I kept making and replying to stupid threads in a vain attempt to pad my post count, cause having a high post count makes you kewler.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 13, 2008)

Banned because it really shows from your profile info!!


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 13, 2008)

Banned because it doesn't show looking at your profile.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 13, 2008)

Banned because I can say the same thing for you..


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 13, 2008)

Banned for having a robot hand and a split face that reveals a robot.


----------



## Minox (Sep 13, 2008)

Banned


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 13, 2008)

Banned for luring me into banning you for just saying banned, but i wont fall for that.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 13, 2008)

Banned because Minox_IX changed avatar!!


----------



## Minox (Sep 13, 2008)

Selfban for being slow.


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 13, 2008)

Banned because the radioactive force will crush team rocket members.


----------



## Minox (Sep 13, 2008)

Banned for not believing in the powers of Team Rocket


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 13, 2008)

Banned because team rocket has wasted millions of dollars trying to catch 1 pikachu.


----------



## moozxy (Sep 13, 2008)

Banned for banning my Grunt.


----------



## Minox (Sep 13, 2008)

Can't ban my boss...


----------



## moozxy (Sep 13, 2008)

BANNED FOR BANNING YOUR BOSS >:c


----------



## Minox (Sep 13, 2008)

Selfban, and when do I get my bidoof?


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 13, 2008)

Banned because its here


----------



## Minox (Sep 13, 2008)

Banned because I need pikachu in order to get a bidoof.


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 13, 2008)

Heres your pikachu.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 13, 2008)

Gotta ban 'em all...


----------



## Nottulys (Sep 13, 2008)

Banned because thats the Pikachu that bit my hand off.


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 13, 2008)

Banned becuase i want to stop all this talk about pokemon.


----------



## Minox (Sep 13, 2008)

Banned because we won't let you.


----------



## Diablo1123 (Sep 13, 2008)

banned because you just did


----------



## Vincent T (Sep 13, 2008)

^ banned becuase you guys are crazy


----------



## Minox (Sep 13, 2008)

Banette


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 13, 2008)

*Bankai​*


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 13, 2008)

Banstlevania


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 13, 2008)

Bancakes and baffles.


----------



## Narin (Sep 14, 2008)

*Ban*ana!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 14, 2008)

Ban to the Future..


----------



## superdude (Sep 14, 2008)

banned and sentenced to never ban someone again


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 14, 2008)

dude, you're so superbanned..


----------



## Minox (Sep 14, 2008)

Banned for not applying for Team Rocket.


----------



## superdude (Sep 14, 2008)

banned for likeing team rocket


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 14, 2008)

Banned for being a robot fanatic.


----------



## Minox (Sep 14, 2008)

Banned for being too slow.


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 14, 2008)

Banned for having no proof.


----------



## Diablo1123 (Sep 14, 2008)

banned for thinking he needs proof


----------



## Minox (Sep 14, 2008)

Banned for being right. Now join Team Rocket!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 14, 2008)

Banned because I destroyed Team Rocket years ago in Red version of Pokemons..


----------



## Minox (Sep 14, 2008)

Banned because that's what we wanted you to think.


----------



## Diablo1123 (Sep 14, 2008)

Banned for not giving a good reason


----------



## superdude (Sep 14, 2008)

banned becuse who needs a good reson this days


----------



## Diablo1123 (Sep 14, 2008)

banned for horrible spelling


----------



## Minox (Sep 14, 2008)

B
A​N
N
E​D


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 14, 2008)

Banned because you can't even tame your letters..


----------



## superdude (Sep 14, 2008)

banned for tame your l e t t e r s


----------



## Minox (Sep 14, 2008)

Banned because I have a new avatar ready, but I won't use it since Team Rocket has my full attention atm.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 14, 2008)

Banned because you should spread good, not evil!


----------



## Diablo1123 (Sep 14, 2008)

Banned for not embracing evil


----------



## Minox (Sep 14, 2008)

Banned because the "good" doesn't have pies and bidoofs.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 14, 2008)

Yeah, but I already embraced Radiation, which means I'm above/beyond good or evil..


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 14, 2008)

Banned for telling team rocket team off.


----------



## Minox (Sep 14, 2008)

Banned for being a non-believer.


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 14, 2008)

Banned because Pokemon is fake so how can i believe in fake things?


----------



## Minox (Sep 14, 2008)

Banned because that last sentence wasn't readable.


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 14, 2008)

Banned for pointing that out to me.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 14, 2008)

Banned because I've red it quite well..


----------



## Minox (Sep 14, 2008)

Banned because I just edited this post.


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 14, 2008)

Banned for being a grunt.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 14, 2008)

Banned for mis-spelling cu... oh wait my mistake...


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 14, 2008)

Banned for letting that avatar represent your mind. (creepy)


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 14, 2008)

Banned because TrolleyDave is a good hearted person..


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 14, 2008)

Banned because i meant not harm.


----------



## Diablo1123 (Sep 14, 2008)

Banned for making no sense


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 14, 2008)

Banned because this is the testing area nothing makes sense.


----------



## PizzaPasta (Sep 14, 2008)

Banned because according to Donald Trump: "Everything makes cents!!! HARHARHARHARHARHARHARHA-*cough*hack*wheeeze*...















































*cough


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 14, 2008)

Banned for sounding so delicious.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 14, 2008)

Banned because I make sense..


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 14, 2008)

Banned because you do.


----------



## Frog (Sep 14, 2008)

banned for making about as much sense as me in a dress.


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 14, 2008)

Banned because i think you in a dress would explain alot.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 14, 2008)

Not banned because I've just noticed your new addition to sig rotation..

Good job, good job I must say......I'm amazed!


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 14, 2008)

Unbanned/thank you


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 14, 2008)

Haha, you're welcome....and  you did earned it!!

This radioactivity really spreads around....slowly but safely.....

BANNING EVERYONE OUTSIDE RADIOACTIVE FORCE!!


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 14, 2008)

I have faith that the radioactive force's will overpower anything if we all put are banning powers together

so all enemies except frog are banned.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 14, 2008)

Yeah, we have to get Frog on  our side..


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 14, 2008)

Yes, we could use his secretive frog skills to deliver bans.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 14, 2008)

His Frog-Pony skills, he's fast, agile, yet small as every frog........and he has right skin color...green!


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 14, 2008)

Banned because we need to get frog into our side even if it kill's us.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 14, 2008)

Well, that's why I have my men...they'll get him for me!!


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 14, 2008)

what about p1ngpong he's still a lad.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 14, 2008)

Yeah,  I gave him permission to do his stuff, he'll be back.....He has enemies of his own, but he IS Radioactive Forces p0wn Commander!


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 14, 2008)

How bout we get beve in the radioactive force's.
j/k


----------



## DarkRey (Sep 14, 2008)

banned for not banning anyone.
beve should be technician of radioactive force (gosh im going to make my own stupid firmware with rickrolls so i could be famous like him)


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 14, 2008)

Banned because beve is actually asking for forgiveness.


----------



## Frog (Sep 14, 2008)

Holaitsme said:
			
		

> Banned because we need to get frog into our side even if it kill's us.



Banned cause i have no reason to join you.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 14, 2008)

Banned because you do, you just don't know it yet..


----------



## PizzaPasta (Sep 14, 2008)

Banned because I know that you know that I know!


----------



## AXYPB (Sep 14, 2008)

Banned for being from New York.  What ya gonna do bout it?


----------



## PizzaPasta (Sep 14, 2008)

I'm going to ban you for being undead. 

Back to the depths of the underwolrd with ye!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 14, 2008)

Banned because I'm from the depths of a Power Plant!


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 14, 2008)

Frog is banned because we will make him join.


----------



## Prime (Sep 14, 2008)

Banned because I said so.


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 14, 2008)

Banned because no you didn't.


----------



## DarkRey (Sep 14, 2008)

banned for great justice 
viva holaitsu


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 14, 2008)

Banned for having a avatar that says banned on it.


----------



## Diablo1123 (Sep 14, 2008)

BBanned for not having an avatar that say banned in it.


----------



## Prime (Sep 14, 2008)

Banned for having a cool coloured sig.


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 14, 2008)

Banned because being banned is overrated.


----------



## Diablo1123 (Sep 14, 2008)

Banned for banning someone for being banned.


----------



## DarkRey (Sep 14, 2008)

banned because im reserving all my lolz for tomorrow.
u know wht day is tomorrow? right? the new Awesome R4ds firmware is coming out .is a mega lulz day tomorrow
mwahhh


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 14, 2008)

Banned for reserving those lol's.


----------



## DarkRey (Sep 14, 2008)

banned because those will be some serious lolz


----------



## Diablo1123 (Sep 14, 2008)

Banned for being a enforcer of radioactiviy


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 14, 2008)

Banned because beve's firmware will save all the r4 user's from being bricked though.


----------



## Diablo1123 (Sep 14, 2008)

banned for banning me for something that has nothing to do with me


----------



## xalphax (Sep 14, 2008)

banned for making this thread a big success!


----------



## Diablo1123 (Sep 14, 2008)

banned for posting too late


----------



## DarkRey (Sep 14, 2008)

banned for banning someone with a lame reason


@holaitsyou
im counting on beve's firmware


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 14, 2008)

Banned for not knowing i posted late in my earlier post.


----------



## DarkRey (Sep 14, 2008)

diablo1123 wanna join our radioactive force.
u are the only active banner who hasnt joined our force yet


----------



## Diablo1123 (Sep 14, 2008)

Sure why not?


----------



## DarkRey (Sep 14, 2008)

great  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




we need our leader to come and approve u in our force(he wont say no to u because we are gud people)!! and u should get ur own title soon (rainbow commander)!!
but for some reason i cant find that ass-hole great person anywhere today.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



:rolf:


----------



## Diablo1123 (Sep 14, 2008)

Banned for making us go off topic


----------



## DarkRey (Sep 14, 2008)

banned because i didnt want to ban u on ur first minute in our force!!


----------



## Diablo1123 (Sep 14, 2008)

Banned because that wasnt my post before you invited me in


----------



## DarkRey (Sep 14, 2008)

banned because when in ur mind u started reading my invite u were already part of our force
we read mindwaves... mind it!!! ¬ ¬


----------



## Diablo1123 (Sep 14, 2008)

Banned for almost making sense


----------



## DarkRey (Sep 14, 2008)

banned for false statement because in ur mind u agreed to my previous statement but now u are neglecting it


----------



## Diablo1123 (Sep 14, 2008)

banned because I need to do homework so I'm going now


----------



## BioHazardN00B (Sep 14, 2008)

Banned for hogging all the fun.


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 14, 2008)

Banned because with that name you might have to join the radioactive forces.


----------



## DarkRey (Sep 14, 2008)

banned because everyone is welcome in our force



			
				BioHazardN00B said:
			
		

> Banned for hogging all the fun.


wht? doing homework is fun?!?!?


----------



## Diablo1123 (Sep 14, 2008)

DarkRey said:
			
		

> BioHazardN00B said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol Thats what I was like

oh and banned for thinking home work can't be fun


----------



## DarkRey (Sep 14, 2008)

banned because homework is never fun
but if it was sex education homework i would agree with it


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 14, 2008)

Banning all of you for ding a great job while I was absent......diablo!!! welcome...you are great addition to our Force..

BioHazardNOOB, think about joining....if you join,  you'll soon loose that NOOB in your title..


----------



## Minox (Sep 14, 2008)

PokéBan


----------



## Salamantis (Sep 14, 2008)

Banned for posting a word and derailing the thread.


----------



## ENDscape (Sep 14, 2008)

SalaBANntis


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 14, 2008)

Banns from the Banderground..


----------



## Diablo1123 (Sep 14, 2008)

banned for posting before me



			
				Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Banning all of you for ding a great job while I was absent......diablo!!! welcome...you are great addition to our Force..


Great do I get anything?


----------



## Minox (Sep 14, 2008)

Diablo1123 said:
			
		

> Great do I get anything?


You get a simple but effective ban.


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 14, 2008)

Banned for not having the cool eye anymore.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 14, 2008)

Diablo1123, you get a right to call yourself a Radioactive Force soldier!! Pride to be a part of something such noble and  powerful...and....a title of something you're good at......For example....
Demon from Radioactive hell, or something along that lines, whatever you like or whatever you're good at..

Minox_IX, banned because you're misleading my new members..


----------



## Diablo1123 (Sep 14, 2008)

There, I win =D


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 14, 2008)

Banned because im nothing  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  diablo is the soldier with colors and p1ngpong is the p0wn commander.


----------



## ENDscape (Sep 14, 2008)

Banned because you're not nothing, your you.


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 14, 2008)

Banned for 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit: i didn't know there was a '' emoticon.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 14, 2008)

Great title Diablo1123, once more....Welcome to our Force, feel free to ask for aid whenever needed!!


Holaitsme.....tell me, what would you like...What are you so good at....and the title is yours..


----------



## Diablo1123 (Sep 14, 2008)

Banned for not letting me ban you because your the leader of the Radioactive Force


----------



## ENDscape (Sep 14, 2008)

Banned because the cause of your colorful dragoon is my hydralisk.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 15, 2008)

Banned because I was busy making my new sig..to match the avatar..


----------



## superdude (Sep 15, 2008)

banned becuse you new sig doesn't match your radioactive powers


----------



## junk_man32 (Sep 15, 2008)

You are banned because you are tehskeen.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 15, 2008)

superdude said:
			
		

> banned becuse you new sig doesn't match your radioactive powers


Banned because my new sig glows with pure radiation..


----------



## superdude (Sep 15, 2008)

banned becuse your sig is werid with your powers


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 15, 2008)

@ toni plutonij i skateboard so am i guess i could be the radioactive skater

superdude is banned for spelling weird wrong.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 15, 2008)

Banned because Radiation tells me that there is no such word as werid..


----------



## superdude (Sep 15, 2008)

banned becuse radio active powers are bad for you and if you have radio active powers the you should be called radioactive man


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 15, 2008)

Banned for growing illegal radiation flowers.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 15, 2008)

Holaitsme, you can be Radioactive Board Trasher...or Radioactive Skater..or Radioactive Force Skate promotor..or Radioactive extremist..

you choose, the sky is your limit!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'll agree with whatever you want..but remember, p0wn commander, and soldier with colours is taken!!


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 15, 2008)

i choose the radioactive board thrasher.


----------



## ENDscape (Sep 15, 2008)

I choose to ban you


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 15, 2008)

Banned for banning my Radioactive Board Trasher.....he's got skills you know?!


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 15, 2008)

Banned for defending me


----------



## Diablo1123 (Sep 15, 2008)

Banned for not having aweosme colours like mine


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 15, 2008)




----------



## Diablo1123 (Sep 15, 2008)

Banned because that font is all black


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 15, 2008)




----------



## Diablo1123 (Sep 15, 2008)

Banned for contradicting me, and for talking in all caps.


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 15, 2008)

Banned for making it so easy to contradict.


----------



## ENDscape (Sep 15, 2008)

Banned for too much color.

EDIT: Boooo...cutting in line : (


----------



## Diablo1123 (Sep 15, 2008)

Banned for having no colour other then black.


----------



## Live Again (Sep 15, 2008)

Funny thing is I will probably will be banned soon.


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 15, 2008)

@diablo1123 Banned because black is the absence of color and not a color.


----------



## ENDscape (Sep 15, 2008)

Banned becasue you're right


----------



## Live Again (Sep 15, 2008)

Banned for failing hard.


----------



## ENDscape (Sep 15, 2008)

Banned because Holaitsme failed not me


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 15, 2008)

Super,mega ban to everyone after and before me.


----------



## ENDscape (Sep 15, 2008)

Cant do that since you banned


----------



## Diablo1123 (Sep 15, 2008)

Banned for contradicting


----------



## Pizzaroo (Sep 15, 2008)

Banned Because You didnt use incredibly large font


----------



## Diablo1123 (Sep 15, 2008)

Banned because I can see your font from a mile away


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 15, 2008)

Banned for using this to make gradients.


----------



## Diablo1123 (Sep 15, 2008)

<!--coloro:#000000--><span style="color:#000000"><!--/coloro-->B<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#000002--><span style="color:#000002"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#000005--><span style="color:#000005"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#000008--><span style="color:#000008"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00000A--><span style="color:#00000A"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00000D--><span style="color:#00000D"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#000010--><span style="color:#000010"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#000012--><span style="color:#000012"><!--/coloro-->f<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#000015--><span style="color:#000015"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#000018--><span style="color:#000018"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00001A--><span style="color:#00001A"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00001D--><span style="color:#00001D"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#000020--><span style="color:#000020"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#000022--><span style="color:#000022"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#000025--><span style="color:#000025"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#000028--><span style="color:#000028"><!--/coloro-->g<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00002A--><span style="color:#00002A"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00002D--><span style="color:#00002D"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#000030--><span style="color:#000030"><!--/coloro-->T<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#000032--><span style="color:#000032"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#000035--><span style="color:#000035"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#000038--><span style="color:#000038"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00003A--><span style="color:#00003A"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00003D--><span style="color:#00003D"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#000040--><span style="color:#000040"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#000042--><span style="color:#000042"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#000045--><span style="color:#000045"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#000048--><span style="color:#000048"><!--/coloro-->g<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00004A--><span style="color:#00004A"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00004D--><span style="color:#00004D"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#000050--><span style="color:#000050"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#000053--><span style="color:#000053"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#000055--><span style="color:#000055"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#000058--><span style="color:#000058"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00005B--><span style="color:#00005B"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00005D--><span style="color:#00005D"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#000060--><span style="color:#000060"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#000063--><span style="color:#000063"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#000065--><span style="color:#000065"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#000068--><span style="color:#000068"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00006B--><span style="color:#00006B"><!--/coloro-->w<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00006D--><span style="color:#00006D"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#000070--><span style="color:#000070"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#000073--><span style="color:#000073"><!--/coloro-->k<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#000075--><span style="color:#000075"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#000078--><span style="color:#000078"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00007B--><span style="color:#00007B"><!--/coloro-->I<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00007D--><span style="color:#00007D"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#000080--><span style="color:#000080"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#000083--><span style="color:#000083"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#000085--><span style="color:#000085"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#000088--><span style="color:#000088"><!--/coloro-->'<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00008B--><span style="color:#00008B"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00008D--><span style="color:#00008D"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#000090--><span style="color:#000090"><!--/coloro-->w<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#000093--><span style="color:#000093"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#000095--><span style="color:#000095"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#000098--><span style="color:#000098"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00009B--><span style="color:#00009B"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00009D--><span style="color:#00009D"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0000A0--><span style="color:#0000A0"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0000A3--><span style="color:#0000A3"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0000A6--><span style="color:#0000A6"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0000A8--><span style="color:#0000A8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0000AB--><span style="color:#0000AB"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0000AE--><span style="color:#0000AE"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0000B0--><span style="color:#0000B0"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0000B3--><span style="color:#0000B3"><!--/coloro-->b<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0000B6--><span style="color:#0000B6"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0000B8--><span style="color:#0000B8"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0000BB--><span style="color:#0000BB"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0000BE--><span style="color:#0000BE"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0000C0--><span style="color:#0000C0"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0000C3--><span style="color:#0000C3"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0000C6--><span style="color:#0000C6"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0000C8--><span style="color:#0000C8"><!--/coloro-->c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0000CB--><span style="color:#0000CB"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0000CE--><span style="color:#0000CE"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0000D0--><span style="color:#0000D0"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0000D3--><span style="color:#0000D3"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0000D6--><span style="color:#0000D6"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0000D8--><span style="color:#0000D8"><!--/coloro-->f<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0000DB--><span style="color:#0000DB"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0000DE--><span style="color:#0000DE"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0000E0--><span style="color:#0000E0"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0000E3--><span style="color:#0000E3"><!--/coloro-->c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0000E6--><span style="color:#0000E6"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0000E8--><span style="color:#0000E8"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0000EB--><span style="color:#0000EB"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0000EE--><span style="color:#0000EE"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0000F0--><span style="color:#0000F0"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0000F3--><span style="color:#0000F3"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0000F6--><span style="color:#0000F6"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0000F9--><span style="color:#0000F9"><!--/coloro-->:<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0000FB--><span style="color:#0000FB"><!--/coloro-->)<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0000FE--><span style="color:#0000FE"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->

<!--coloro:#000000--><span style="color:#000000"><!--/coloro-->E<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#160000--><span style="color:#160000"><!--/coloro-->D<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2D0000--><span style="color:#2D0000"><!--/coloro-->I<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#440000--><span style="color:#440000"><!--/coloro-->T<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5B0000--><span style="color:#5B0000"><!--/coloro-->:
<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A00000--><span style="color:#A00000"><!--/coloro-->B<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B70000--><span style="color:#B70000"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#CE0000--><span style="color:#CE0000"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E50000--><span style="color:#E50000"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FC0000--><span style="color:#FC0000"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#EA0000--><span style="color:#EA0000"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#D30000--><span style="color:#D30000"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#BC0000--><span style="color:#BC0000"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A50000--><span style="color:#A50000"><!--/coloro-->I<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8E0000--><span style="color:#8E0000"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#770000--><span style="color:#770000"><!--/coloro-->c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#600000--><span style="color:#600000"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#490000--><span style="color:#490000"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#330000--><span style="color:#330000"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1C0000--><span style="color:#1C0000"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#050000--><span style="color:#050000"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#001100--><span style="color:#001100"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#002800--><span style="color:#002800"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#003F00--><span style="color:#003F00"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#005600--><span style="color:#005600"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006D00--><span style="color:#006D00"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008400--><span style="color:#008400"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#009B00--><span style="color:#009B00"><!--/coloro-->p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B200--><span style="color:#00B200"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C900--><span style="color:#00C900"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00E000--><span style="color:#00E000"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00F700--><span style="color:#00F700"><!--/coloro-->c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00EF0F--><span style="color:#00EF0F"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00D826--><span style="color:#00D826"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C13D--><span style="color:#00C13D"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00AA54--><span style="color:#00AA54"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00936B--><span style="color:#00936B"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007C82--><span style="color:#007C82"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006698--><span style="color:#006698"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004FAF--><span style="color:#004FAF"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0038C6--><span style="color:#0038C6"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0021DD--><span style="color:#0021DD"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#000AF4--><span style="color:#000AF4"><!--/coloro-->?<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 15, 2008)

banned for illegal use of gradients.


----------



## Diablo1123 (Sep 15, 2008)

<!--coloro:#000000--><span style="color:#000000"><!--/coloro-->B<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#090000--><span style="color:#090000"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#120000--><span style="color:#120000"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1B0000--><span style="color:#1B0000"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#240000--><span style="color:#240000"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2D0000--><span style="color:#2D0000"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#370000--><span style="color:#370000"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#400000--><span style="color:#400000"><!--/coloro-->f<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#490000--><span style="color:#490000"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#520000--><span style="color:#520000"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5B0000--><span style="color:#5B0000"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#640000--><span style="color:#640000"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6E0000--><span style="color:#6E0000"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#770000--><span style="color:#770000"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#800000--><span style="color:#800000"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#890000--><span style="color:#890000"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#920000--><span style="color:#920000"><!--/coloro-->x<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9C0000--><span style="color:#9C0000"><!--/coloro-->p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A50000--><span style="color:#A50000"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#AE0000--><span style="color:#AE0000"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B70000--><span style="color:#B70000"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C00000--><span style="color:#C00000"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C90000--><span style="color:#C90000"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#D30000--><span style="color:#D30000"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#DC0000--><span style="color:#DC0000"><!--/coloro-->g<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E50000--><span style="color:#E50000"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#EE0000--><span style="color:#EE0000"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#F70000--><span style="color:#F70000"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FC0000--><span style="color:#FC0000"><!--/coloro-->w<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#F30000--><span style="color:#F30000"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#EA0000--><span style="color:#EA0000"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E10000--><span style="color:#E10000"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#D80000--><span style="color:#D80000"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#CF0000--><span style="color:#CF0000"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C50000--><span style="color:#C50000"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#BC0000--><span style="color:#BC0000"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B30000--><span style="color:#B30000"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#AA0000--><span style="color:#AA0000"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A10000--><span style="color:#A10000"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#970000--><span style="color:#970000"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8E0000--><span style="color:#8E0000"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#850000--><span style="color:#850000"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7C0000--><span style="color:#7C0000"><!--/coloro-->g<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#730000--><span style="color:#730000"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6A0000--><span style="color:#6A0000"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#600000--><span style="color:#600000"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#570000--><span style="color:#570000"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4E0000--><span style="color:#4E0000"><!--/coloro-->b<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#450000--><span style="color:#450000"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3C0000--><span style="color:#3C0000"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#330000--><span style="color:#330000"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#290000--><span style="color:#290000"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#200000--><span style="color:#200000"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#170000--><span style="color:#170000"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0E0000--><span style="color:#0E0000"><!--/coloro-->,<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#050000--><span style="color:#050000"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#000400--><span style="color:#000400"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#000D00--><span style="color:#000D00"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#001600--><span style="color:#001600"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#001F00--><span style="color:#001F00"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#002800--><span style="color:#002800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#003100--><span style="color:#003100"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#003B00--><span style="color:#003B00"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004400--><span style="color:#004400"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004D00--><span style="color:#004D00"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#005600--><span style="color:#005600"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#005F00--><span style="color:#005F00"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006900--><span style="color:#006900"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007200--><span style="color:#007200"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007B00--><span style="color:#007B00"><!--/coloro-->c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008400--><span style="color:#008400"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008D00--><span style="color:#008D00"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#009600--><span style="color:#009600"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A000--><span style="color:#00A000"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A900--><span style="color:#00A900"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B200--><span style="color:#00B200"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00BB00--><span style="color:#00BB00"><!--/coloro-->z<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C400--><span style="color:#00C400"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00CE00--><span style="color:#00CE00"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00D700--><span style="color:#00D700"><!--/coloro-->b<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00E000--><span style="color:#00E000"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00E900--><span style="color:#00E900"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00F200--><span style="color:#00F200"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FB00--><span style="color:#00FB00"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00F806--><span style="color:#00F806"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00EF0F--><span style="color:#00EF0F"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00E618--><span style="color:#00E618"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00DD21--><span style="color:#00DD21"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00D42A--><span style="color:#00D42A"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00CA34--><span style="color:#00CA34"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C13D--><span style="color:#00C13D"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B846--><span style="color:#00B846"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00AF4F--><span style="color:#00AF4F"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A658--><span style="color:#00A658"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#009D61--><span style="color:#009D61"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00936B--><span style="color:#00936B"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008A74--><span style="color:#008A74"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00817D--><span style="color:#00817D"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007886--><span style="color:#007886"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006F8F--><span style="color:#006F8F"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006698--><span style="color:#006698"><!--/coloro-->p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#005CA2--><span style="color:#005CA2"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0053AB--><span style="color:#0053AB"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004AB4--><span style="color:#004AB4"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0041BD--><span style="color:#0041BD"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0038C6--><span style="color:#0038C6"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#002ED0--><span style="color:#002ED0"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0025D9--><span style="color:#0025D9"><!--/coloro-->:<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#001CE2--><span style="color:#001CE2"><!--/coloro-->)<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0013EB--><span style="color:#0013EB"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 15, 2008)

Banned because what we do on this website is illegal.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 15, 2008)

Banned for speading false rumours about the completely law abiding citizens that are GBATemp, honest they are.


----------



## Diablo1123 (Sep 15, 2008)

Not banned for supporting me


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 15, 2008)

Banned for not believing the rumors.


----------



## Diablo1123 (Sep 15, 2008)

Holaitsme said:
			
		

> Banned for not believing the rumors.


Banned for thinking I don't believe the rumors


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 15, 2008)

Banned for believing any type of rumors.


----------



## Diablo1123 (Sep 15, 2008)

Banned for twisting my words, and for posting before lock in those other threads.


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 15, 2008)

Banned because am cool like that.


----------



## Diablo1123 (Sep 15, 2008)

Banned for being cool like that


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 15, 2008)

Banned for being such a saint.


----------



## Diablo1123 (Sep 15, 2008)

banned. How the hell i am being a saint? Doesn't that go against my username?


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 15, 2008)

Banned for getting it.


----------



## Diablo1123 (Sep 15, 2008)

banned for making no sense


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 15, 2008)

Banned because you stopped writing in gradients.


----------



## Diablo1123 (Sep 15, 2008)

Banned for previously banning me for writing in colours


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 15, 2008)

Banned for remembering that.


----------



## Diablo1123 (Sep 15, 2008)

<!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->B<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FB0003--><span style="color:#FB0003"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#F80006--><span style="color:#F80006"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#F4000A--><span style="color:#F4000A"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#F1000D--><span style="color:#F1000D"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#ED0011--><span style="color:#ED0011"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#EA0014--><span style="color:#EA0014"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E60018--><span style="color:#E60018"><!--/coloro-->f<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E3001B--><span style="color:#E3001B"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#DF001F--><span style="color:#DF001F"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#DC0022--><span style="color:#DC0022"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#D80026--><span style="color:#D80026"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#D50029--><span style="color:#D50029"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#D1002D--><span style="color:#D1002D"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#CE0030--><span style="color:#CE0030"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#CA0034--><span style="color:#CA0034"><!--/coloro-->k<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C70037--><span style="color:#C70037"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C3003B--><span style="color:#C3003B"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C0003E--><span style="color:#C0003E"><!--/coloro-->g<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#BC0042--><span style="color:#BC0042"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B90045--><span style="color:#B90045"><!--/coloro-->I<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B50049--><span style="color:#B50049"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B2004C--><span style="color:#B2004C"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#AF004F--><span style="color:#AF004F"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#AB0053--><span style="color:#AB0053"><!--/coloro-->f<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A80056--><span style="color:#A80056"><!--/coloro-->f<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A4005A--><span style="color:#A4005A"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A1005D--><span style="color:#A1005D"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9D0061--><span style="color:#9D0061"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9A0064--><span style="color:#9A0064"><!--/coloro-->f<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#960068--><span style="color:#960068"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#93006B--><span style="color:#93006B"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8F006F--><span style="color:#8F006F"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8C0072--><span style="color:#8C0072"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#880076--><span style="color:#880076"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#850079--><span style="color:#850079"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#81007D--><span style="color:#81007D"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7E0080--><span style="color:#7E0080"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7A0084--><span style="color:#7A0084"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#770087--><span style="color:#770087"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#73008B--><span style="color:#73008B"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#70008E--><span style="color:#70008E"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6C0092--><span style="color:#6C0092"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#690095--><span style="color:#690095"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#660098--><span style="color:#660098"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#62009C--><span style="color:#62009C"><!--/coloro-->f<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5F009F--><span style="color:#5F009F"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5B00A3--><span style="color:#5B00A3"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5800A6--><span style="color:#5800A6"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5400AA--><span style="color:#5400AA"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5100AD--><span style="color:#5100AD"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4D00B1--><span style="color:#4D00B1"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4A00B4--><span style="color:#4A00B4"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4600B8--><span style="color:#4600B8"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4300BB--><span style="color:#4300BB"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3F00BF--><span style="color:#3F00BF"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3C00C2--><span style="color:#3C00C2"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3800C6--><span style="color:#3800C6"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3500C9--><span style="color:#3500C9"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3100CD--><span style="color:#3100CD"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2E00D0--><span style="color:#2E00D0"><!--/coloro-->t
<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2300DB--><span style="color:#2300DB"><!--/coloro-->A<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2000DE--><span style="color:#2000DE"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1C00E2--><span style="color:#1C00E2"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1900E5--><span style="color:#1900E5"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1600E8--><span style="color:#1600E8"><!--/coloro-->,<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1200EC--><span style="color:#1200EC"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0F00EF--><span style="color:#0F00EF"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0B00F3--><span style="color:#0B00F3"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0800F6--><span style="color:#0800F6"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0400FA--><span style="color:#0400FA"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0100FD--><span style="color:#0100FD"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0002FC--><span style="color:#0002FC"><!--/coloro-->w<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0005F9--><span style="color:#0005F9"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0009F5--><span style="color:#0009F5"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#000CF2--><span style="color:#000CF2"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0010EE--><span style="color:#0010EE"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0013EB--><span style="color:#0013EB"><!--/coloro-->b<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0017E7--><span style="color:#0017E7"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#001AE4--><span style="color:#001AE4"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#001EE0--><span style="color:#001EE0"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0021DD--><span style="color:#0021DD"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0025D9--><span style="color:#0025D9"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0028D6--><span style="color:#0028D6"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#002CD2--><span style="color:#002CD2"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#002FCF--><span style="color:#002FCF"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0032CC--><span style="color:#0032CC"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0036C8--><span style="color:#0036C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0039C5--><span style="color:#0039C5"><!--/coloro-->p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#003DC1--><span style="color:#003DC1"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0040BE--><span style="color:#0040BE"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0044BA--><span style="color:#0044BA"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0047B7--><span style="color:#0047B7"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004BB3--><span style="color:#004BB3"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004EB0--><span style="color:#004EB0"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0052AC--><span style="color:#0052AC"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0055A9--><span style="color:#0055A9"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0059A5--><span style="color:#0059A5"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#005CA2--><span style="color:#005CA2"><!--/coloro-->f<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00609E--><span style="color:#00609E"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00639B--><span style="color:#00639B"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006797--><span style="color:#006797"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006A94--><span style="color:#006A94"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006E90--><span style="color:#006E90"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00718D--><span style="color:#00718D"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007589--><span style="color:#007589"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007886--><span style="color:#007886"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007C82--><span style="color:#007C82"><!--/coloro-->,<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007F7F--><span style="color:#007F7F"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00827C--><span style="color:#00827C"><!--/coloro-->I<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008678--><span style="color:#008678"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008975--><span style="color:#008975"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008D71--><span style="color:#008D71"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00906E--><span style="color:#00906E"><!--/coloro-->v<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00946A--><span style="color:#00946A"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#009767--><span style="color:#009767"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#009B63--><span style="color:#009B63"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#009E60--><span style="color:#009E60"><!--/coloro-->c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A25C--><span style="color:#00A25C"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A559--><span style="color:#00A559"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A955--><span style="color:#00A955"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00AC52--><span style="color:#00AC52"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B04E--><span style="color:#00B04E"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B34B--><span style="color:#00B34B"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B747--><span style="color:#00B747"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00BA44--><span style="color:#00BA44"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00BE40--><span style="color:#00BE40"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C13D--><span style="color:#00C13D"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C539--><span style="color:#00C539"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C836--><span style="color:#00C836"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00CB33--><span style="color:#00CB33"><!--/coloro-->w<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00CF2F--><span style="color:#00CF2F"><!--/coloro-->,<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00D22C--><span style="color:#00D22C"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00D628--><span style="color:#00D628"><!--/coloro-->I<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00D925--><span style="color:#00D925"><!--/coloro-->'<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00DD21--><span style="color:#00DD21"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00E01E--><span style="color:#00E01E"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00E41A--><span style="color:#00E41A"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00E717--><span style="color:#00E717"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00EB13--><span style="color:#00EB13"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00EE10--><span style="color:#00EE10"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00F20C--><span style="color:#00F20C"><!--/coloro-->p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00F509--><span style="color:#00F509"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00F905--><span style="color:#00F905"><!--/coloro-->,<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FC02--><span style="color:#00FC02"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FD00--><span style="color:#00FD00"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FA00--><span style="color:#00FA00"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00F700--><span style="color:#00F700"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00F300--><span style="color:#00F300"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00F000--><span style="color:#00F000"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00ED00--><span style="color:#00ED00"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00E900--><span style="color:#00E900"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00E600--><span style="color:#00E600"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00E200--><span style="color:#00E200"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00DF00--><span style="color:#00DF00"><!--/coloro-->g<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00DC00--><span style="color:#00DC00"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00D800--><span style="color:#00D800"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00D500--><span style="color:#00D500"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00D100--><span style="color:#00D100"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00CE00--><span style="color:#00CE00"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00CB00--><span style="color:#00CB00"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C700--><span style="color:#00C700"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C400--><span style="color:#00C400"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C100--><span style="color:#00C100"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00BD00--><span style="color:#00BD00"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00BA00--><span style="color:#00BA00"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B700--><span style="color:#00B700"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B300--><span style="color:#00B300"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B000--><span style="color:#00B000"><!--/coloro-->:<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00AC00--><span style="color:#00AC00"><!--/coloro-->)<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A900--><span style="color:#00A900"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A600--><span style="color:#00A600"><!--/coloro-->W<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A200--><span style="color:#00A200"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#009F00--><span style="color:#009F00"><!--/coloro-->w<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#009C00--><span style="color:#009C00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#009800--><span style="color:#009800"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#009500--><span style="color:#009500"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#009100--><span style="color:#009100"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008E00--><span style="color:#008E00"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008B00--><span style="color:#008B00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008700--><span style="color:#008700"><!--/coloro-->p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008400--><span style="color:#008400"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008100--><span style="color:#008100"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007D00--><span style="color:#007D00"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007A00--><span style="color:#007A00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007600--><span style="color:#007600"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007300--><span style="color:#007300"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007000--><span style="color:#007000"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006C00--><span style="color:#006C00"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006900--><span style="color:#006900"><!--/coloro-->v<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006500--><span style="color:#006500"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006200--><span style="color:#006200"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#005F00--><span style="color:#005F00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#005B00--><span style="color:#005B00"><!--/coloro-->5<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#005800--><span style="color:#005800"><!--/coloro-->0<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#005500--><span style="color:#005500"><!--/coloro-->0<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#005100--><span style="color:#005100"><!--/coloro-->0<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004E00--><span style="color:#004E00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004B00--><span style="color:#004B00"><!--/coloro-->c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004700--><span style="color:#004700"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004400--><span style="color:#004400"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004000--><span style="color:#004000"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#003D00--><span style="color:#003D00"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#003A00--><span style="color:#003A00"><!--/coloro-->c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#003600--><span style="color:#003600"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#003300--><span style="color:#003300"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#003000--><span style="color:#003000"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#002C00--><span style="color:#002C00"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#002900--><span style="color:#002900"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#002500--><span style="color:#002500"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#002200--><span style="color:#002200"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#001F00--><span style="color:#001F00"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#001B00--><span style="color:#001B00"><!--/coloro-->g<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->


----------



## Pizzaroo (Sep 15, 2008)

Banned because I stole your stuff


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 15, 2008)

Banned for being shady.


----------



## Frog (Sep 15, 2008)

banned for being shadier.


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 15, 2008)

Banned for not joining the radioactive forces.


----------



## Regiiko (Sep 15, 2008)

Banned for being amerikan. Die [email protected]@@


----------



## juggernaut911 (Sep 15, 2008)

Banned becuz


----------



## AXYPB (Sep 15, 2008)

The user below me is banned.


----------



## Nottulys (Sep 15, 2008)

The User above me is banned


----------



## Monster On Strin (Sep 15, 2008)

The users around me are banned


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 15, 2008)

Banned for lying.


----------



## Nottulys (Sep 15, 2008)

banned because your avatar looks like its mad at me.

and 200 posts for me


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 15, 2008)

Banned for forgetting about zangetsu.


----------



## Nottulys (Sep 15, 2008)

Banned because the Ogihci is pretty much running rampant right now.

will have a pic up soon.


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 15, 2008)

Banned for being online.


----------



## Mei-o (Sep 15, 2008)

Banned for joining the Captain Obvious squad.


----------



## Frog (Sep 15, 2008)

banned cause maybe he is captain obvious, maybe he is...


----------



## Mei-o (Sep 15, 2008)

Banned because 'she' is obviously(HA! PUN) a he.


----------



## Frog (Sep 15, 2008)

banned cause it was a typo.


----------



## Mei-o (Sep 15, 2008)

Banned for not editing the typo.


----------



## Frog (Sep 15, 2008)

banned cause i did.


----------



## Mei-o (Sep 15, 2008)

Banned for editing it only after I pointed it out.


----------



## Frog (Sep 15, 2008)

banned because i edited it before you pointed it out, but time got distorted.


----------



## Minox (Sep 15, 2008)

Banned for being a frog.


----------



## Mei-o (Sep 15, 2008)

Banned for joining Team Rocket.


----------



## cold4ire (Sep 15, 2008)

banned! cause i love u and dont want u here when im here


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 15, 2008)

Banned for 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ...What does that mean?


----------



## Veho (Sep 15, 2008)

Banned for not getting it.


----------



## Minox (Sep 15, 2008)

Banned for getting it.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 15, 2008)

Banned because someone explains to me!! I still don't get it..


----------



## Minox (Sep 15, 2008)

Banned for having a sig.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 15, 2008)

Banned for being a secret catlover..


----------



## Minox (Sep 15, 2008)

Banned because it isn't secret, it's just white. Btw, sheep are almost as awesome as cats.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 15, 2008)

Than banned for having a sig also.....and not so pretty as mine..


----------



## Minox (Sep 15, 2008)

Banned because I'm still preparing one.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 15, 2008)

Banned because I'm curious to see it....I bet it'll be very interesting..


----------



## DarkRey (Sep 15, 2008)

banned because no one invited me for the 400th page party.
actually i dont need to get invited

p.s
wht happened to the R4ds update? ahhh lol :rolf:

i ban holaitsyou for having a nice radioactive title, man i wish i had that title, im jealous now


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 15, 2008)

Banned because these are not the droids you're looking for...


----------



## Veho (Sep 15, 2008)

Banned because, what? You think you're some kind of Jedi, waving your hand around like that? Mind tricks don't work on me. Only money.


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 15, 2008)

Banned for not knowing TrolleyDave is a jedi in disguise.


----------



## Veho (Sep 15, 2008)

Banned because that's the whole point. 

Maybe. 

In any case, mind tricks still don't work on me. Only money.


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 15, 2008)

Banned because money is for the weak.


----------



## Nottulys (Sep 15, 2008)

banned because each week is for the money


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 16, 2008)

Banned for because money is for the rich.


----------



## Diablo1123 (Sep 16, 2008)

Banned because I'm back


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 16, 2008)

Banned because we missed you.


----------



## AXYPB (Sep 16, 2008)

Banned because it's actually me.


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 16, 2008)

Banned for telling lies.


----------



## bunnybreaker (Sep 16, 2008)

Banned because having a job and such an awesome weekend means I can't read ALL the posts any more


----------



## Mei-o (Sep 16, 2008)

Banned because the staff took down your siggy just because of an excess 1.63kb.


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 16, 2008)

Banned for under exceeding the staffs limit.

Its been over an hour some one please ban me.


----------



## Diablo1123 (Sep 16, 2008)

Banned for being impatient


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 16, 2008)

Banned for being to patient.


----------



## Diablo1123 (Sep 16, 2008)

<!--coloro:#FFFFFF--><span style="color:#FFFFFF"><!--/coloro-->B<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FEFEFE--><span style="color:#FEFEFE"><!--/coloro-->anned<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FDFDFD--><span style="color:#FDFDFD"><!--/coloro--> f<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FCFCFC--><span style="color:#FCFCFC"><!--/coloro-->or<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FBFBFB--><span style="color:#FBFBFB"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FAFAFA--><span style="color:#FAFAFA"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#F9F9F9--><span style="color:#F9F9F9"><!--/coloro-->hi<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#F8F8F8--><span style="color:#F8F8F8"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#F7F7F7--><span style="color:#F7F7F7"><!--/coloro-->k<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#F6F6F6--><span style="color:#F6F6F6"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#F4F4F4--><span style="color:#F4F4F4"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#F3F3F3--><span style="color:#F3F3F3"><!--/coloro-->g<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#F2F2F2--><span style="color:#F2F2F2"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#F1F1F1--><span style="color:#F1F1F1"><!--/coloro-->I<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#EFEFEF--><span style="color:#EFEFEF"><!--/coloro-->'<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#EEEEEE--><span style="color:#EEEEEE"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#ECECEC--><span style="color:#ECECEC"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#EBEBEB--><span style="color:#EBEBEB"><!--/coloro-->p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E9E9E9--><span style="color:#E9E9E9"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E7E7E7--><span style="color:#E7E7E7"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E6E6E6--><span style="color:#E6E6E6"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E4E4E4--><span style="color:#E4E4E4"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E2E2E2--><span style="color:#E2E2E2"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E0E0E0--><span style="color:#E0E0E0"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#DEDEDE--><span style="color:#DEDEDE"><!--/coloro-->,<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#DCDCDC--><span style="color:#DCDCDC"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#DADADA--><span style="color:#DADADA"><!--/coloro-->j<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#D8D8D8--><span style="color:#D8D8D8"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#D6D6D6--><span style="color:#D6D6D6"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#D3D3D3--><span style="color:#D3D3D3"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#D1D1D1--><span style="color:#D1D1D1"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#CFCFCF--><span style="color:#CFCFCF"><!--/coloro-->b<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#CCCCCC--><span style="color:#CCCCCC"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#CACACA--><span style="color:#CACACA"><!--/coloro-->c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C7C7C7--><span style="color:#C7C7C7"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C5C5C5--><span style="color:#C5C5C5"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C2C2C2--><span style="color:#C2C2C2"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C0C0C0--><span style="color:#C0C0C0"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#BDBDBD--><span style="color:#BDBDBD"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#BBBBBB--><span style="color:#BBBBBB"><!--/coloro-->I<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B8B8B8--><span style="color:#B8B8B8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B5B5B5--><span style="color:#B5B5B5"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B3B3B3--><span style="color:#B3B3B3"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B0B0B0--><span style="color:#B0B0B0"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#ADADAD--><span style="color:#ADADAD"><!--/coloro-->'<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#AAAAAA--><span style="color:#AAAAAA"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A7A7A7--><span style="color:#A7A7A7"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A4A4A4--><span style="color:#A4A4A4"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A2A2A2--><span style="color:#A2A2A2"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9F9F9F--><span style="color:#9F9F9F"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9C9C9C--><span style="color:#9C9C9C"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#999999--><span style="color:#999999"><!--/coloro-->c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#969696--><span style="color:#969696"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#939393--><span style="color:#939393"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#909090--><span style="color:#909090"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8D8D8D--><span style="color:#8D8D8D"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8A8A8A--><span style="color:#8A8A8A"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#878787--><span style="color:#878787"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#848484--><span style="color:#848484"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#818181--><span style="color:#818181"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7E7E7E--><span style="color:#7E7E7E"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7B7B7B--><span style="color:#7B7B7B"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#787878--><span style="color:#787878"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#757575--><span style="color:#757575"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#727272--><span style="color:#727272"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6F6F6F--><span style="color:#6F6F6F"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6C6C6C--><span style="color:#6C6C6C"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#696969--><span style="color:#696969"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#666666--><span style="color:#666666"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#636363--><span style="color:#636363"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#606060--><span style="color:#606060"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5D5D5D--><span style="color:#5D5D5D"><!--/coloro-->'<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5A5A5A--><span style="color:#5A5A5A"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#585858--><span style="color:#585858"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#555555--><span style="color:#555555"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#525252--><span style="color:#525252"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4F4F4F--><span style="color:#4F4F4F"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4C4C4C--><span style="color:#4C4C4C"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4A4A4A--><span style="color:#4A4A4A"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#474747--><span style="color:#474747"><!--/coloro-->I<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#444444--><span style="color:#444444"><!--/coloro-->'<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#424242--><span style="color:#424242"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3F3F3F--><span style="color:#3F3F3F"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3C3C3C--><span style="color:#3C3C3C"><!--/coloro-->w<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3A3A3A--><span style="color:#3A3A3A"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#373737--><span style="color:#373737"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#353535--><span style="color:#353535"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#323232--><span style="color:#323232"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#303030--><span style="color:#303030"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2E2E2E--><span style="color:#2E2E2E"><!--/coloro-->g<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2B2B2B--><span style="color:#2B2B2B"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#292929--><span style="color:#292929"><!--/coloro-->f<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#272727--><span style="color:#272727"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#252525--><span style="color:#252525"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#232323--><span style="color:#232323"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#212121--><span style="color:#212121"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1F1F1F--><span style="color:#1F1F1F"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1D1D1D--><span style="color:#1D1D1D"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1B1B1B--><span style="color:#1B1B1B"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#191919--><span style="color:#191919"><!--/coloro-->A<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#171717--><span style="color:#171717"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#161616--><span style="color:#161616"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#141414--><span style="color:#141414"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#121212--><span style="color:#121212"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#111111--><span style="color:#111111"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0F0F0F--><span style="color:#0F0F0F"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0E0E0E--><span style="color:#0E0E0E"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0D0D0D--><span style="color:#0D0D0D"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0B0B0B--><span style="color:#0B0B0B"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0A0A0A--><span style="color:#0A0A0A"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#090909--><span style="color:#090909"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#080808--><span style="color:#080808"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#070707--><span style="color:#070707"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#060606--><span style="color:#060606"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#050505--><span style="color:#050505"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#040404--><span style="color:#040404"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#030303--><span style="color:#030303"><!--/coloro-->wr<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#020202--><span style="color:#020202"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#010101--><span style="color:#010101"><!--/coloro-->ng <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#000000--><span style="color:#000000"><!--/coloro-->to.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 16, 2008)

Banned for denying it.


----------



## Diablo1123 (Sep 16, 2008)

Banned for agreeing with it.


----------



## superdude (Sep 16, 2008)

banned for have white text


----------



## Diablo1123 (Sep 16, 2008)

Banned for not having white text. And for having a sig over the limit.


----------



## ENDscape (Sep 16, 2008)

Banned for always using the excuse of having no colors to our text. Getting old...


----------



## Mei-o (Sep 16, 2008)

Banned kasi naiintindihan mo 'to. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Quad-ban Holaitsme because I want the full version of that Nunnaly pic in your avvie, can I have it?


----------



## Diablo1123 (Sep 16, 2008)

<!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->B<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE0000--><span style="color:#FE0000"><!--/coloro-->anned<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FD0000--><span style="color:#FD0000"><!--/coloro--> b<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FC0000--><span style="color:#FC0000"><!--/coloro-->ec<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FB0000--><span style="color:#FB0000"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FA0000--><span style="color:#FA0000"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#F90000--><span style="color:#F90000"><!--/coloro-->se<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#F80000--><span style="color:#F80000"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#F70000--><span style="color:#F70000"><!--/coloro-->I<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#F60000--><span style="color:#F60000"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#F40000--><span style="color:#F40000"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#F30000--><span style="color:#F30000"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#F20000--><span style="color:#F20000"><!--/coloro-->v<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#F10000--><span style="color:#F10000"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#EF0000--><span style="color:#EF0000"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#EE0000--><span style="color:#EE0000"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#EC0000--><span style="color:#EC0000"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#EB0000--><span style="color:#EB0000"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E90000--><span style="color:#E90000"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E70000--><span style="color:#E70000"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E60000--><span style="color:#E60000"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E40000--><span style="color:#E40000"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E20000--><span style="color:#E20000"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E00000--><span style="color:#E00000"><!--/coloro-->w<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#DE0000--><span style="color:#DE0000"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#DC0000--><span style="color:#DC0000"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#DA0000--><span style="color:#DA0000"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#D80000--><span style="color:#D80000"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#D60000--><span style="color:#D60000"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#D30000--><span style="color:#D30000"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#D10000--><span style="color:#D10000"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#CF0000--><span style="color:#CF0000"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#CC0000--><span style="color:#CC0000"><!--/coloro-->j<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#CA0000--><span style="color:#CA0000"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C70000--><span style="color:#C70000"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C50000--><span style="color:#C50000"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C20000--><span style="color:#C20000"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C00000--><span style="color:#C00000"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#BD0000--><span style="color:#BD0000"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#BB0000--><span style="color:#BB0000"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B80000--><span style="color:#B80000"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B50000--><span style="color:#B50000"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B30000--><span style="color:#B30000"><!--/coloro--> 
<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#AA0000--><span style="color:#AA0000"><!--/coloro-->A<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A70000--><span style="color:#A70000"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A40000--><span style="color:#A40000"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A20000--><span style="color:#A20000"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9F0000--><span style="color:#9F0000"><!--/coloro-->,<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9C0000--><span style="color:#9C0000"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#990000--><span style="color:#990000"><!--/coloro-->p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#960000--><span style="color:#960000"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#930000--><span style="color:#930000"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#900000--><span style="color:#900000"><!--/coloro-->p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8D0000--><span style="color:#8D0000"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8A0000--><span style="color:#8A0000"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#870000--><span style="color:#870000"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#840000--><span style="color:#840000"><!--/coloro-->k<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#810000--><span style="color:#810000"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7E0000--><span style="color:#7E0000"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7B0000--><span style="color:#7B0000"><!--/coloro-->p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#780000--><span style="color:#780000"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#750000--><span style="color:#750000"><!--/coloro-->b<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#720000--><span style="color:#720000"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6F0000--><span style="color:#6F0000"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6C0000--><span style="color:#6C0000"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#690000--><span style="color:#690000"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#660000--><span style="color:#660000"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#630000--><span style="color:#630000"><!--/coloro-->g<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#600000--><span style="color:#600000"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5D0000--><span style="color:#5D0000"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5A0000--><span style="color:#5A0000"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#580000--><span style="color:#580000"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#550000--><span style="color:#550000"><!--/coloro-->b<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#520000--><span style="color:#520000"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4F0000--><span style="color:#4F0000"><!--/coloro-->c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4C0000--><span style="color:#4C0000"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4A0000--><span style="color:#4A0000"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#470000--><span style="color:#470000"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#440000--><span style="color:#440000"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#420000--><span style="color:#420000"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3F0000--><span style="color:#3F0000"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3C0000--><span style="color:#3C0000"><!--/coloro-->f<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3A0000--><span style="color:#3A0000"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#370000--><span style="color:#370000"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#350000--><span style="color:#350000"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#320000--><span style="color:#320000"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#300000--><span style="color:#300000"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2E0000--><span style="color:#2E0000"><!--/coloro-->c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2B0000--><span style="color:#2B0000"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#290000--><span style="color:#290000"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#270000--><span style="color:#270000"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#250000--><span style="color:#250000"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#230000--><span style="color:#230000"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#210000--><span style="color:#210000"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1F0000--><span style="color:#1F0000"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1D0000--><span style="color:#1D0000"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1B0000--><span style="color:#1B0000"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#190000--><span style="color:#190000"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#170000--><span style="color:#170000"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#160000--><span style="color:#160000"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#140000--><span style="color:#140000"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#120000--><span style="color:#120000"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#110000--><span style="color:#110000"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0F0000--><span style="color:#0F0000"><!--/coloro-->x<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0E0000--><span style="color:#0E0000"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0D0000--><span style="color:#0D0000"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0B0000--><span style="color:#0B0000"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0A0000--><span style="color:#0A0000"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#090000--><span style="color:#090000"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#080000--><span style="color:#080000"><!--/coloro-->'<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#070000--><span style="color:#070000"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#060000--><span style="color:#060000"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#050000--><span style="color:#050000"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#040000--><span style="color:#040000"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#030000--><span style="color:#030000"><!--/coloro-->ey<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#020000--><span style="color:#020000"><!--/coloro-->?<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->


----------



## Mei-o (Sep 16, 2008)

Banned because you still keep on pushing it.


----------



## ENDscape (Sep 16, 2008)

Banned because i understood your last post.


----------



## Diablo1123 (Sep 16, 2008)

banned for not expalining


----------



## Mei-o (Sep 16, 2008)

Banned, quite a few people here know what that means, hee hee.


----------



## Diablo1123 (Sep 16, 2008)

Banned because I don't feel like finding out.


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 16, 2008)

_Unmei_ is Banned because here is the link


----------



## Mei-o (Sep 16, 2008)

Banned because that's huge. *shoots Spinzaku and Fabululu*



Thanks.


----------



## Diablo1123 (Sep 16, 2008)

BAnned because I'm going to do sometrhing else now, probably won't be back till tomarrow


----------



## ENDscape (Sep 16, 2008)

Banned because ill see you tomorrow


----------



## Mei-o (Sep 16, 2008)

Banned for beating me to a ban.


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 16, 2008)

Banned for being a certain pokemon.


----------



## superdude (Sep 16, 2008)

banned becuse i can't understand that


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 16, 2008)

Banned for calling yourself a pokedex ds supporter and not even knowing i was talking about a slowpoke.


----------



## Frog (Sep 16, 2008)

banned for being a slowking.


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 16, 2008)

Banned for being to fast.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 16, 2008)

Banned because we have to get the title for DarkRey..


----------



## Frog (Sep 16, 2008)

banned because you do.


----------



## Sir-Fritz (Sep 16, 2008)

Banned because you dont own 4chan.


----------



## Frog (Sep 16, 2008)

banned cause i might.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 16, 2008)

Banned because 4chan is no fun at all.....


----------



## Veho (Sep 16, 2008)

Banned for being 80% right!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 16, 2008)

Banned because the chances to get into that 20% are slim to none..


----------



## Veho (Sep 16, 2008)

Banned because the chances of getting into a 20% window are 1:5


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 16, 2008)

Banned because I know that......I was trying to make a funny post...I guess I failed..


----------



## Veho (Sep 16, 2008)

Banned because million to one odds crop up nine times out of ten.


----------



## Prime (Sep 16, 2008)

Banned for having a image link to a page which doesn't exist


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 16, 2008)

Banned because there are many things in world that doesn't exist, yet I don't see you going around banning it..


----------



## Veho (Sep 16, 2008)

Banned for your terrible glitchy internet connection.


----------



## Veho (Sep 16, 2008)

Le gasp! Who unstickied this?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   Stick it back up, yo!


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 16, 2008)

Banned for using le gasp.


----------



## Minox (Sep 16, 2008)

Banned for mentioning something that could be associated with French.


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 16, 2008)

Banned for considering the possibilities that "le gasp" is from the french language.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 16, 2008)

Veho said:
			
		

> Banned for your terrible glitchy internet connection.








 How do you know about that sir?!?!?!

Are you some kind of a super-secret-agent....

Banned for knowing stuff you shouldn't know!


----------



## littlestevie (Sep 16, 2008)

banned because i cant ban u


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 16, 2008)

Banned because I allow everyone to play with me, so yes...I give you permission to ban me..


----------



## Pizzaroo (Sep 16, 2008)

Banned because you gave me permission to.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 16, 2008)

Banned because you have a right to try!! But my power is greater..


----------



## littlestevie (Sep 16, 2008)

banned because the reason i couldnt ban u is i have been away for so long i couldnt think of a reason


----------



## Pizzaroo (Sep 16, 2008)

Banned for improper grammar.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 16, 2008)

Not banned for showing support about getting this sticky, and making a success!!


----------



## littlestevie (Sep 16, 2008)

banned for having an over sized pic in your sig to both above me


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 16, 2008)

Banned because you didn't get that my sig is the right size, it's only that I just decided to stick my head out of it..


----------



## littlestevie (Sep 16, 2008)

banned because its still 430*148px


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 16, 2008)

Banned because it's not...I made you believe it is........but it's not..


----------



## littlestevie (Sep 16, 2008)

banned because im going to bed night


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 16, 2008)

Banned for the sake of good dreams..


----------



## Minox (Sep 16, 2008)

Banned because good dreams are the source of bad dreams.


----------



## Veho (Sep 16, 2008)

Banned for spreading rumors.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 16, 2008)

Banned because only weak sleep..


----------



## bunnybreaker (Sep 16, 2008)

Banned for nudity




....mine, not yours


----------



## DarkRey (Sep 16, 2008)

banned for nakedness........
...ur ban, not mine


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 16, 2008)

Banned because you still haven't choose a title, so I could give it to you..


----------



## DarkRey (Sep 16, 2008)

banned because i want it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i want a cool one not a lame one ¬¬


----------



## Minox (Sep 16, 2008)

Banned because I could give you a lame one in exchange for pie.


----------



## DarkRey (Sep 16, 2008)

banned because u haven't stated which pie u want!!


----------



## Veho (Sep 16, 2008)

Banned, because there's only one pie he could want and it's the official GBATEMP pie. Banned for not knowing that.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 16, 2008)

Banned because baby blue pie is for babies!!


----------



## Nottulys (Sep 16, 2008)

banned because pie is for everyone.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 16, 2008)

Yeah if you're baby..

Banned because I'm no baby..


----------



## Minox (Sep 16, 2008)

Banned for not liking pie.


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 16, 2008)

Banned because cake is better.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 16, 2008)

Banned because cake is a lie... (cm'mon, you knew this was coming)


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 16, 2008)

Banned for feeding me power because i was expecting that.


----------



## Minox (Sep 16, 2008)

Banned because the pie isn't a lie.


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 16, 2008)

Banned because the truth is in the pudding.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 16, 2008)

Banned because words are not food!


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 16, 2008)

Banned for not believing.


----------



## Minox (Sep 16, 2008)

Banned for being right for once.


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 16, 2008)

Banned because am always right.


----------



## Minox (Sep 16, 2008)

Banned because that moment of not being wrong only lasted a couple of minutes for you.


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 16, 2008)

Banned for not cherishing those seconds.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 16, 2008)

Banned for cheese that mouse ate..


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 16, 2008)

Banned for the drugs that Dr.Hannibal Lector gave you today.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 16, 2008)

Banned for not capitalizing *L*ector, thus showing disrespect for the doc.


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 17, 2008)

Banned because the doc scares me.


----------



## Mei-o (Sep 17, 2008)

Banned because I always thought it was spelled 'Lecter' or 'Lecktor'.


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 17, 2008)

Banned because it is spelled "Lecter".


----------



## littlestevie (Sep 17, 2008)

banned for making your banner in windows


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 17, 2008)

Banned for posting a random thing.


----------



## Sephi (Sep 17, 2008)

banned for not being a staff member


----------



## Mei-o (Sep 17, 2008)

Banned because you're not one either.


----------



## Sephi (Sep 17, 2008)

banned for not being me


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 17, 2008)

banned for having a nipple exposed on your avatar.


----------



## Mei-o (Sep 17, 2008)

Banned because I don't see any nipples.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 17, 2008)

Banned because you should refresh until it comes..


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 17, 2008)

banned because it has.
link


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 17, 2008)

Haha.....banned because I've seen it already..


----------



## Mei-o (Sep 17, 2008)

Banned because that was for me.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 17, 2008)

Banned because I know that, and I the one about refreshing was also for you!


----------



## Mei-o (Sep 17, 2008)

Banned because I know, I was just looking for a reason to ban hahaha.


----------



## littlestevie (Sep 17, 2008)

banned because i pressed option+r and you were the last person to post


----------



## Mei-o (Sep 17, 2008)

Banned for taking you a while to post after reading the topic for so long.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 17, 2008)

Banned because reason is obvious..


----------



## Mei-o (Sep 17, 2008)

Banned for using another obvious reason that is 'reason is obvious'.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Sep 17, 2008)

Banned for being so predictable.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 17, 2008)

Banning ojsinnerz because he'll probably post before me..

EDIT: and I was right, I win.....now, what do I get?!?!


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Sep 17, 2008)

Banned for doing something out of the ordinary.


----------



## Mei-o (Sep 17, 2008)

Banned for attempted idea theft.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 17, 2008)

Banned because I made a cool move..


----------



## Mei-o (Sep 17, 2008)

Banned because you're always cool!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 17, 2008)

Banned for making me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Now I'm not invisible in the dark anymore..

EDIT:...wait, I'm never invisible...I glow green!!


----------



## Mei-o (Sep 17, 2008)

Banned because you should get a lime green DS.


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 17, 2008)

Banned because that's no glow that's power.
also i ban myself for being slow.


----------



## Mei-o (Sep 17, 2008)

Banned, I'm giving you a chance to edit that.


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 17, 2008)

banned because i pass.


----------



## Mei-o (Sep 17, 2008)

Banned for passing.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 17, 2008)

Banned because Tropicana is with us now..


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 17, 2008)

Banned because i felt like being a rebel.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 17, 2008)

Banned because it's true, all my men have freedom to make their own calls, and I'm not interfering..


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 17, 2008)

Banned for proving yourself to be a worthy leader.

also i bet am late.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 17, 2008)

You bet wrong...banned..


----------



## Mei-o (Sep 17, 2008)

Banned because I now pledge allegiance to the Radioactive Force.


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 17, 2008)

I ban you for illegal possessions of bans.

_unmei_ yay! now choose your title.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 17, 2008)

Not banned because you made the best choice since joining the GBAtemp.....

What kind of title do you want?!

EDIT: this was for _Unmei_
Holaitsme, banned for not welcoming the new member..


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 17, 2008)

banned for being late.


----------



## Mei-o (Sep 17, 2008)

Banned because I'm still thinking one up.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 17, 2008)

Just take your time...no hurry...


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 17, 2008)

Banned because we don't use brains we use force.

well at least i do.


----------



## Mei-o (Sep 17, 2008)

Banned for being slow, how many times has it been in a span of 2 hours?


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 17, 2008)

Banned because everyone has their slow moments.

double banned because i use both.

triple ban for changing your avatar to nunnally looking like....

quadruple ban for editing your post.

gbatemp.net/pie


----------



## Mei-o (Sep 17, 2008)

Banned because you're unusually slow.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 17, 2008)

Banned for speaking truth, and backing it up with the facts and evidence..


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 17, 2008)

Banned i blame my internet connection.

T.T meanies.


----------



## Mei-o (Sep 17, 2008)

Banned because I bet mine is slower.


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 17, 2008)

Banned because i bet it is. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Spoiler


----------



## Mei-o (Sep 17, 2008)

Banned because that means...


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 17, 2008)

That i am slow when it comes to thinking up with bans.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 17, 2008)

Holaitsme said:
			
		

> Banned because i bet it is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow....that's speed....We should get that speed at our Radioactive headquarters...and get rid of the damn dial-up..


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 17, 2008)

banned because i steal it from my neighbors would you be so kind to go ask them?


----------



## ENDscape (Sep 17, 2008)

Banned because your my first and last ban today. Gotta sleep nao bai.


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 17, 2008)

Banned for cat's.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 17, 2008)

Dogs, banned..now..


----------



## Mei-o (Sep 17, 2008)

Holaitsme is banned for apostrophe usage failure.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 17, 2008)

Banned because he should train more..


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 17, 2008)

Banned because you need to go to sleep.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 17, 2008)

Yeah, I really do..thanks...It's 5:43 AM here....good night everybody...see ya in few hours


----------



## Mei-o (Sep 17, 2008)

Banned because I thought you never needed sleep.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Sep 17, 2008)

Banned, because you changed your name.


----------



## Mei-o (Sep 17, 2008)

Banned because you did too! On top of that you followed my advice for the name!


----------



## DarkAura (Sep 17, 2008)

Banned for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone who got banned.


----------



## littlestevie (Sep 17, 2008)

banned for spamming



			
				Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Holaitsme said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mines faster



Spoiler


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Sep 17, 2008)

Banned for having a speed that's over 10 times faster than mine.


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 17, 2008)

Banned for having such slow internet its an embarrassment.


----------



## Frog (Sep 17, 2008)

Banned because why did this become about internet speeds?

oh,


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 17, 2008)

Banned because people were complaining that i was slow at banning people so i tried to blame it on my internet but then _unmei_ said "i bet mine is slower" and i said i bet it  is and with a 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 then littlestevie revived it saying his was faster which was partially true since my upload speed is higher and the Tropicana or "ojsinnerz" posted his connection.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Sep 17, 2008)

Banned for making a ban too long. Also, I am now Tropicana, not Ojsinnerz.


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 17, 2008)

Banned because my long ban was essential to explain to frog how we started talking about internet speeds.


----------



## Nottulys (Sep 17, 2008)

banned because no ban is essential.


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 17, 2008)

Banned because this ban is essential to continue the game.


----------



## Frog (Sep 17, 2008)

ban cause this ones more essential.


----------



## littlestevie (Sep 17, 2008)

banned for being from my home town


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 17, 2008)

Banned because a pony swamp and under a bridge aren't the same thing....unless you mean from the Australia.


----------



## Mei-o (Sep 17, 2008)

Banned because frog pony swamps only exist in Australia, DUH!


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 17, 2008)

Banned for having a 1/4th naked nunnally as your avatar.


----------



## Mei-o (Sep 17, 2008)

Banned because it's not 1/4 naked.


*Image has been omitted*


----------



## Frog (Sep 17, 2008)

Mei-o said:
			
		

> Banned because frog pony swamps only exist in Australia, DUH!



banned cause frog pony swamps exist EVERYWHERE!
you just have to look harder.


----------



## Gore (Sep 17, 2008)

Can't ban Frog!


----------



## Mei-o (Sep 17, 2008)

Banned, of course you can!


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 17, 2008)

Banned because frog please join the radioactive forces.


----------



## Mei-o (Sep 17, 2008)

Banned because that didn't have anything to do with a ban.


----------



## Frog (Sep 17, 2008)

banned cause it did, you just didnt notice.
and why should i join?


----------



## Mei-o (Sep 17, 2008)

Banned, don't mind him, you know how interns are!


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 17, 2008)

If you join you'll get power above all other tempers you can also be the superior of mei-o


----------



## Frog (Sep 17, 2008)

where do i sign?


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 17, 2008)

just say the word and toni plutonij will say yes.


----------



## Gore (Sep 17, 2008)

Frog... you know those groups are all scams...


----------



## Frog (Sep 17, 2008)

you think i dont know that.
and what word is it that i say?


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 17, 2008)

...say o.k.


----------



## Gore (Sep 17, 2008)

Say no! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Hola : I've tried changing it before, my request was skipped in the thread. Also, everyone hates PaperPlane. I've said it before.


----------



## Minox (Sep 17, 2008)

Banned for not banning anyone.


----------



## Frog (Sep 17, 2008)

banned cause he's trying to warn me.
and fine, i say no... for now.


----------



## Gore (Sep 17, 2008)

I saw that... adding for now.. 
I should just join ARC for good measure.


----------



## Frog (Sep 17, 2008)

i would never trick you... for now.


----------



## Gore (Sep 17, 2008)

Frog, who are you? You just sort of appeared around the time I made the "come draw with me" thread..
New users don't come to the testing area.. do they?


----------



## Frog (Sep 17, 2008)

well, i did.


----------



## Gore (Sep 17, 2008)

Crazy.
Also, get a new avatar. Pony club was short-lived.

Oh, and it appears I am supposed to *ban* you.


----------



## Frog (Sep 17, 2008)

you can't ban me.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and im working on an avatar, ok.


----------



## BiscuitCookie (Sep 17, 2008)

O.o Un-*banned* because you had a crieing emoticon in your post


----------



## Gore (Sep 17, 2008)

Drat! Foiled again!
I really _can't_ ban Frog.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 17, 2008)

Banned for trying to be nice fora a change, and therefor you changed your name to Gore?! Yeah, go out and slash everybody..


----------



## Minox (Sep 17, 2008)

Banned because a lot of people are trying to kill this thread by not banning anyone.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 17, 2008)

Banned so we don't let them!!!!!! Ban, ban, ban.....ban ban..


----------



## Gore (Sep 17, 2008)

It was only a matter of time considering my name on everything else is Gore.
Also, it's not like I was never nice before changing it..


Can't kill a sticky.


----------



## Minox (Sep 17, 2008)

Banned because this thread is going to be restored to it's former state.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 17, 2008)

Banned because we're powerful, but noone else knows that!!


----------



## Minox (Sep 17, 2008)

Banned because I still can't figure out who Gore used to be.


----------



## littlestevie (Sep 17, 2008)

banned in the name of the game


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 17, 2008)

Banned because obvious PaperPlane is obvious!!


----------



## Minox (Sep 17, 2008)

Banned because I didn't recognize him without his avatar.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 17, 2008)

Banned because that's just natural.....how could you, when he's not a plane anymore!!


----------



## Frog (Sep 17, 2008)

i miss paperplane.
oh right, banned!


----------



## Minox (Sep 17, 2008)

Banned for being a good FrogPony and banning like you should.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 17, 2008)

Banned for missing bad PaperPlane!!


----------



## Sh!fT_23 (Sep 17, 2008)

^ Banned because ur sig polutes the earth!


----------



## DarkRey (Sep 17, 2008)

banned because thats a radioactive pollution,it won't harm anyone/anything


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 17, 2008)

Banned because Dark Rey is correct!


----------



## DarkRey (Sep 17, 2008)

banned because [reason]put reason here[/reason]


----------



## littlestevie (Sep 17, 2008)

obvious ban is obvious


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 17, 2008)

Banned for safari..


----------



## DarkRey (Sep 17, 2008)

"oh to be young..... what a joy, the only problem with it is you get a small penis"
BANNED


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 17, 2008)

Haha, banned because I was slow, but you were slower!!


----------



## DarkRey (Sep 17, 2008)

banned because that ban was for littlestevie 
not for you toni, i know u have a monster


----------



## Frog (Sep 17, 2008)

banned because Darkrey isn't a turtle.
Edit: banned cause i posted to slow, like a turtle...


----------



## DarkRey (Sep 17, 2008)

froggy u r slowy
so take this slowy BAN please


----------



## Frog (Sep 17, 2008)

banned cause i accidently took it too fast... ow!


----------



## Gore (Sep 17, 2008)

littlestevie said:
			
		

> banned in the name of the game


Calling all freaks, now!


----------



## littlestevie (Sep 17, 2008)

serious ban is serious


----------



## littlestevie (Sep 17, 2008)

self ban because gbatemp is not 4chan


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 17, 2008)

Radioactive ban is radioactive..


----------



## littlestevie (Sep 17, 2008)

banned radiation is banned


----------



## DarkRey (Sep 17, 2008)

banned because radiation is never banned


----------



## Frog (Sep 17, 2008)

banned cause i just banned it.


----------



## Sh!fT_23 (Sep 17, 2008)

^ Banned cuz that was terrible and you all need to STFU

- Sh!fT


----------



## DarkRey (Sep 17, 2008)

banned because u should get the hell out of here!!!
before someone seriously ban u!!!


----------



## Sh!fT_23 (Sep 17, 2008)

^ Banned because I can use the force better than Yoda and will seriously BAN THE ENTIRE WORLD!

But only ur banned for now....

- Sh!fT


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 17, 2008)

Banned because you have ni idea, and no rights on that attitude of yours!!


----------



## DarkRey (Sep 17, 2008)

hell yes baby
ride him
banned


----------



## DarkRey (Sep 17, 2008)

self-ban so we can change topic


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 17, 2008)

Banned because we won!!

*Posts merged*

Banned because WildWon!!

*Posts merged*

Banned because Minox_IX!!

*Posts merged*

Banned because littlestevie!!

*Posts merged*

Banned because DarkRey!!

*Posts merged*

Banned because Holaitsme!!


----------



## DarkRey (Sep 17, 2008)

i proclaim you The Banned (dunno wht it means)


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 17, 2008)

Banned because Toni Plutonij!!

*Posts merged*

banned for braking my combo!!


----------



## DarkRey (Sep 17, 2008)

banned because thats just some stupid combos


----------



## DarkRey (Sep 17, 2008)

this is a combo

*Posts merged*

this is another combo

*Posts merged*

this is another-another combo

*Posts merged*

this is another-another-another combo

*Posts merged*

this is another-another-another-another combo


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 17, 2008)

Why you stop?

banned?!


----------



## DarkRey (Sep 17, 2008)

this is another-another-another-another-another-another-combo
so get ur ban


----------



## littlestevie (Sep 17, 2008)

banned for auto merge


----------



## DarkRey (Sep 17, 2008)

i didnt stop u just interrupt me


----------



## littlestevie (Sep 17, 2008)

self ban for slowness


----------



## DarkRey (Sep 17, 2008)

banned everyone is slow


----------



## littlestevie (Sep 17, 2008)

another selfban for slowness


*Posts merged*

yet another selfban


----------



## Frog (Sep 17, 2008)

banned cause slow and steady wins the race.


----------



## DarkRey (Sep 17, 2008)

u r slowy slowystevie
ban


----------



## littlestevie (Sep 17, 2008)

banned for being a frogpony


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 17, 2008)

Let's do combo again..

*Posts merged*

B

*Posts merged*

A


----------



## DarkRey (Sep 17, 2008)

go--goo-goooo
ban


----------



## WildWon (Sep 17, 2008)

Banned cause i can!


----------



## littlestevie (Sep 17, 2008)

fuck it banned for being slow


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 17, 2008)

N


----------



## Frog (Sep 17, 2008)

banned cause this thread is going way too fast.
my frogpony mind can't handle it.


----------



## WildWon (Sep 17, 2008)

Banned for not being able to handle it!


----------



## DarkRey (Sep 17, 2008)

E


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 17, 2008)

Damn am I late...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Yay, ban to WildWon!!!!!!


----------



## littlestevie (Sep 17, 2008)

banned in agreence to frogpony


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 17, 2008)

It all about speed baby...speed and banns!!


----------



## DarkRey (Sep 17, 2008)

wildWon broke our combo

banned


----------



## WildWon (Sep 17, 2008)

You're all banned if you can't handle the SPEEEEEEEED!!


----------



## littlestevie (Sep 17, 2008)

speed ban dont care who it fuckin hits


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 17, 2008)

It's time to ban and chew bubble gum..


..and I'm all out of gum......


or something like that!!

*Posts merged*

I'm driving and banning.....watchout!!

*Posts merged*

UUUU I got merge, you slow..all of you!!


----------



## Gore (Sep 17, 2008)




----------



## Frog (Sep 17, 2008)

*BAN!*

edit: selfban for hitting "gore" not Toni.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 17, 2008)

Pfffff...banned for slowness..!


----------



## Gore (Sep 17, 2008)

Why Frog, why...


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 17, 2008)

Wow, now I'm the slow one!! Ban to me, and to all my pals!!

*Posts merged*

And...now....for my enemies!!!! BAN BAN BAN BAN NNN NNN AAA AAA BBB BBB BAN NBA SBNA  BSBAJ JDBWQ  WUH W?DASIH DP?SDHP?DN L?SJDBPASJD


----------



## littlestevie (Sep 17, 2008)

ban day to you all


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 17, 2008)

Buffalo wings!!


----------



## Frog (Sep 17, 2008)

Gore said:
			
		

> Why Frog, why...



Oh no, what have i done...


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 17, 2008)

You have banned, that's what you bums do!!

*Posts merged*

Loosesesese....Mooseseses...Baaaaneseses...hehe...wha?






 STFU...ye right!

*Posts merged*

Ban dan na

*Posts merged*



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> 4 Members: Toni Plutonij, littlestevie, WildWon, DarkRey



Banning ALLLL of you!!!! yeah, allll of you!!!! BAN BAN!!

*Posts merged*

Wa?
No  inspiration?

You silent? BAN

*Posts merged*

I'm killing it, no better...BANning it!

*Posts merged*

....WOOOOOOOO CRAZY MAN ON BAN!!!

*Posts merged*

How far can I go with ban..??

*Posts merged*

Woo, I'm good..Ban

*Posts merged*

I'm too sexy for my ban!!

*Posts merged*

You're the ban for me, you're my extasy!!

*Posts merged*

YMCA BAN


----------



## Frog (Sep 17, 2008)

I'll avenge Gores bannedness with my big ass ban gun.






*aims at toni plutonij*


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 17, 2008)

Bloody Hell...BAN ALL AROUND THE WORLD!!

*Posts merged*

Have you ever seen how  I look like?! How can you shoot at green mist!! Or green glow , whatever you prefer?

EDIT: and banned for  ruining mad combo again!!


----------



## Frog (Sep 17, 2008)

your right... i guess i'll need a bigger gun!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 17, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> You have banned, that's what you bums do!!
> 
> *Posts merged*
> 
> ...



HAHAHAHA...because I can.,.and ban for that too!!

*Posts merged*

There's  no  gun that can match my "Gun" Pfff. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Banned for lack of experience!!

*Posts merged*

And if you must know, it's not about how big it is, but how much do your girlfriend/boyfriend (I don't know what are you into), uses it!!

Banned for keeping a secret!!

*Posts merged*

What just happened? BAN?!

*Posts merged*

Is it possible?!
Me in a BAN combo again?!

*Posts merged*

I must say, this BAN topic is the best EVER!!

*Posts merged*

Are we going to reach 10 000 BANS?!

*Posts merged*

I think we really could!! Shame that all this bans of mine don't count!!

*Posts merged*

OK, I'm really fast...even light can't catch me!! I'm  banning a speed of light!!

*Posts merged*

I'm gonna ban the air, just to see what will happen!!

*Posts merged*

Anyone who is on this site, and keeps refreshing it to see what I write is BANNED!!


----------



## littlestevie (Sep 17, 2008)

banned because im going to bed


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 17, 2008)

Toni!

*Posts merged*

Fuck!!!!!! YOu broke my combo!!!!! AAAARGHH!!!

*Posts merged*

OK,  this is gettting out of hand....I'm a bit scary now..

*Posts merged*

littlestevie, have a good night, and don't hurt vampiress too much!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 She must be able to walk tomorrow!


----------



## Gore (Sep 17, 2008)




----------



## littlestevie (Sep 17, 2008)

Toni: banned because i dont think she will be able too


----------



## Frog (Sep 17, 2008)

sheer awesomeness, that comic.


----------



## Gore (Sep 17, 2008)

This is my favorite one


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 17, 2008)

littlestevie said:
			
		

> Toni: banned because i dont think she will be able too


Well, banned because I can understand 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 at least you'll be happy..


----------



## DarkRey (Sep 17, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> You have banned, that's what you bums do!!
> 
> *Posts merged*
> 
> ...


banned because i couldn't ban u b4


----------



## DarkRey (Sep 17, 2008)

take this BAN for free... take this BAN for FREEEEEE!!!

*Posts merged*

mad asss combos bans coming sooonnnnnnn


----------



## DarkRey (Sep 17, 2008)

hello...who is it?....its me!!! banzan!!


----------



## DarkRey (Sep 17, 2008)

BANZANNNNNNNNN...........BANZAAAAANNNNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DarkRey (Sep 17, 2008)

is that a Monkey?........is that a bone.....? no its BANZANNNNNN


----------



## DarkRey (Sep 17, 2008)

*cough*cough* doctor...doctor do u have a cure for me? yes i do....here take this Bancine


----------



## DarkRey (Sep 17, 2008)

ohh thanks doctor.... will i be able to grow back my banis with this medicine


----------



## DarkRey (Sep 17, 2008)

yes u willl..... but it wont be a normal banis but will be a Super-Banis


----------



## DarkRey (Sep 17, 2008)

SUPER-BANIS SAVE THE DAY AGAIN


----------



## DarkRey (Sep 17, 2008)

uhhh----ohhhh----ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.............

having problem shitting?!?!?..........
try the new
Ban_hole_lubricator 
it will make ur shitting duty better


----------



## DarkRey (Sep 17, 2008)

Banment day
only on sky box office on 31-02-09


----------



## DarkRey (Sep 17, 2008)

i will be back.......
in terminator 5:the future of ban


----------



## DarkRey (Sep 17, 2008)

Go, Go, Go, Go, Go, Go, Go Shorty 
It's you're BANday
We gonna ban like everyday
It's you're BANday


----------



## DarkRey (Sep 17, 2008)

banabanabanabanabanabanbanabanabana...ban ban....banabanabanabanaban...ban ban


----------



## DarkRey (Sep 17, 2008)

try banning or die trying


----------



## DarkRey (Sep 17, 2008)

ban-man:the future is blik
not showing at cinema on 17-08-08


----------



## DarkRey (Sep 17, 2008)

banislavia


----------



## DarkRey (Sep 17, 2008)

banhelsing


----------



## DarkRey (Sep 17, 2008)

who ever try to stop me will get seriously banned - the moderating banning team


----------



## DarkRey (Sep 17, 2008)

tehbanadox


----------



## DarkRey (Sep 17, 2008)

BANdana


----------



## DarkRey (Sep 17, 2008)

toni dont!!


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> :2 Members: DarkRey, Toni Plutonij:
> banned
> 
> *Posts merged*
> ...



ban


----------



## DarkRey (Sep 17, 2008)

watch out!!!!!!!
there is a ban on the floor

*Posts merged*

toni are u still reading my combos
thats
bantastic

*Posts merged*

okey im getting bored
anyone wanna play
banning


----------



## DarkRey (Sep 17, 2008)

jumping ban


----------



## DarkRey (Sep 17, 2008)

enforcer of banning


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 17, 2008)

Uff man, that was rampage......Frenzy!!

Banned for massive combo!!


----------



## DarkRey (Sep 17, 2008)

banned because is all not ur training


----------



## DarkRey (Sep 17, 2008)

banned because i wont be able to play tomorrow so those were advance bans for everyone


----------



## Veho (Sep 17, 2008)

Advance bans? Here's a ban DS for you. 


Superior.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 17, 2008)

One Micro BAN for you Veho!


----------



## Veho (Sep 17, 2008)

One old and faded and scratchy and quiet, but strong in spirit still, Ban SP for you, Toni.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 17, 2008)

Well, thank you, but I'm pretty sure it's not as old and faded and scratchy and quiet, but strong in spirit, as Donkey Kong Watch & Gallery Ban for you, Veho


----------



## Veho (Sep 17, 2008)

A mint condition Goldcliff Game and Watch ban back at you


----------



## JPdensetsu (Sep 17, 2008)

Banned for be a MTHRNITE fan


----------



## Veho (Sep 17, 2008)

Banned for not being a *mthrnite* fan.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 17, 2008)

Banned because I'm a fan........fantastic!!


----------



## Sh!fT_23 (Sep 17, 2008)

^ Banned cuz i dont know wat MTHRNITE is (is it mother night lol).

> Pre-Emptive ban myself for not knoing wat MTHRNITE is.

- Sh!fT


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 17, 2008)

banned for not knowing who Mthrnite is.

double ban for banning yourself.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 17, 2008)

MTHRNITE is to GBAtemp, what I'm to Radioactive Force members..
He's a keeper, and good heart and soul of GBAtemp!!

MTHRNITE is very respectable member..

And banned because you don't know that....show some respect!!


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 18, 2008)

banned because i know who mthrnite is.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 18, 2008)

Banned because I wasn't talking to you...and you know it!!


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 18, 2008)

Banned because am gonna be faster today at banning.


----------



## Diablo1123 (Sep 18, 2008)

BAnned because I'm back, and gone again!


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 18, 2008)

Banned because i have a feeling you're lying about being gone.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 18, 2008)

Banned because diablo1123 acts that way..


----------



## ENDscape (Sep 18, 2008)

Banned for no reason.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 18, 2008)

Banned because my new picture is up!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *promoting myself*


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 18, 2008)

Banned for promoting yourself.
but of course you saw this coming.


----------



## ScuberSteve (Sep 18, 2008)

Banned for exclaiming yourself everytime you post.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 18, 2008)

Banned because I did, yet it hit me in the head like a hammer!!


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 18, 2008)

Both scubers and toni are banned for being slow.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 18, 2008)

Hehe, banned because slow is just matter of perspective..


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 18, 2008)

Banned for posting an opinion.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 18, 2008)

Banned because this is the game of OPINIONS..


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 18, 2008)

Banned because this game is the you are banned game.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 18, 2008)

Banned because this game should be Radioactive Force and friends!


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 18, 2008)

Banned because the Radioactive Force has no friends!


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 18, 2008)

Banned because we have tons of friends.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 18, 2008)

Banned because we are friendly force......anyone who is so bad and unfriendly dies the very same instance of radioactivity..


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 18, 2008)

Banned because i never said our force was bad.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 18, 2008)

Banned because I wasn't talking to you....but you knew that!!


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 18, 2008)

Banned because i know......but you already knew that.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 18, 2008)

Banned because I know that...but you probably knew that..


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 18, 2008)

Banned because i didn't.........but you probably already knew that.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 18, 2008)

Banned because I did......but you probably didn't knew that!!


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 18, 2008)

Banned because i stalk you so I did know that.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 18, 2008)

Banned because you're allowed to stalk..


----------



## Mei-o (Sep 18, 2008)

Banned because I think some sort of Force group convo would rock.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 18, 2008)

Banned so I could agree..


----------



## Awdofgum (Sep 18, 2008)

Banned for almost destroying the entire East Coast of the US during the Three Mile Island Accident.


----------



## littlestevie (Sep 18, 2008)

banned because the aotola(sp?) atols was worse


----------



## Gore (Sep 18, 2008)

Banned for using charcoal.


----------



## littlestevie (Sep 18, 2008)

banned because i dont


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 18, 2008)

Banned for not using charcoal.


----------



## Diablo1123 (Sep 18, 2008)

Banned being the one who posts in this thread the most recently


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 18, 2008)

Banned because i wanted you to bump this awesome game .


----------



## Diablo1123 (Sep 18, 2008)

Banned for not wanting me to bump this game


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 18, 2008)

Banned for calling this game awful.


----------



## Diablo1123 (Sep 18, 2008)

Banned for lying


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 18, 2008)

Banned for being so easy to trick.


----------



## Diablo1123 (Sep 18, 2008)

Banned because I'm too lazy to edit my previous posts


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 18, 2008)

Banned because I am lazier.


----------



## Frog (Sep 18, 2008)

banned because laziness isn't a good thing.


----------



## Sh!fT_23 (Sep 18, 2008)

banned cuz nobody asked you or ur silly picture of frog-pony

- Sh!fT


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 18, 2008)

Banned for disrespecting the frog pony.


----------



## Frog (Sep 18, 2008)

banned cause i don't need a reason!

that was aimed at sh!ft...

V thanks for the save! V


----------



## Gore (Sep 18, 2008)

Saving Frog from ban!


----------



## Mei-o (Sep 18, 2008)

Banned for contradicting the purpose of the game.


----------



## Frog (Sep 18, 2008)

banned for using big words like... the.


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 18, 2008)

Banned because i just realized your avatar has glowing evil eyes.


----------



## Gore (Sep 18, 2008)

Erm, "banned", because that's a new addition to Frog's avatar.


----------



## Mei-o (Sep 18, 2008)

Banned for bitching about global warming.


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 18, 2008)

Banned for bitching about nothing.


----------



## Frog (Sep 18, 2008)

banned cause... i cant think of an excuse!

and i added those eyes yesterday.
pretty poorly done i must say.


----------



## Gore (Sep 18, 2008)

There is no "Al".


----------



## Frog (Sep 18, 2008)

... hilarious


----------



## Gore (Sep 18, 2008)

Image Editing is such a pain in Linux.
I miss Paint.NET, gimp is too complex and forgot about the simple tasks.
Takes forever to do things I could get done in 2 minutes of paint..
Anyways, I'll send you something in a moment Frog sir.
By PM.


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 18, 2008)

Banned because this is the banning game not the ranting game.


----------



## Frog (Sep 18, 2008)

banned because your actually right.
ranting game... GENIUS!


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 18, 2008)

Banned because someone should make the ranting game.


----------



## Gore (Sep 18, 2008)

"Banned" because that wasn't a rant.
I don't do rants. O:


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Sep 18, 2008)

Banned for making me ban the wrong person.


----------



## Gore (Sep 18, 2008)

'You Are Banned'


----------



## Veho (Sep 18, 2008)

So are you.


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 18, 2008)

Banned for being a knight that cry's "wii".


----------



## Veho (Sep 18, 2008)

Banned for using out of character knowledge.


----------



## DarkRey (Sep 18, 2008)

super-banis is here!!!!!!!!
so free ban for eveyone (i know, i am too generous)


----------



## littlestevie (Sep 18, 2008)

banned for having a psn id


----------



## littlestevie (Sep 18, 2008)

banned for not having a psn id

*Posts merged*

banned because automerge didnt happen

*Posts merged*

banned because you lie

*Posts merged*

b

*Posts merged*

a

*Posts merged*

n

*Posts merged*

n

*Posts merged*

e

*Posts merged*

d

*Posts merged*

Bans or GTFO

*Posts merged*

banned because im bored now someone come play with me


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 18, 2008)

super ban.


----------



## littlestevie (Sep 18, 2008)

thats bantastic


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 18, 2008)

Banned because that deserves a ban.


----------



## littlestevie (Sep 18, 2008)

banned because that really did


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 18, 2008)

Banned for not banning me.


----------



## littlestevie (Sep 18, 2008)

banned because i did young grass hopper


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 18, 2008)

Banned young padawan.


----------



## Veho (Sep 18, 2008)

Banned because now _I_ am the master.


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 18, 2008)

Banned because i am the overlord now.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 18, 2008)

Banned because you are The Last Dragon and you possess the power of the glow...


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 18, 2008)

banned because i glow with radioactiveness.


----------



## Veho (Sep 18, 2008)

Banned and wrapped in lead foil. Or should I say, "foiled again"?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 18, 2008)

Banned because the real master and the real radioactive person is here!!


----------



## Gore (Sep 18, 2008)

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=900...iew=getlastpost

X *OOO*XXX XXXXXXX XX XXX!


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 18, 2008)

Banned. simple.


----------



## Frog (Sep 18, 2008)

banned for being far too complex.


----------



## Gore (Sep 18, 2008)

Banned cause I feel like I gave you the short end of the stick.
My toad is way cooler than your frog.


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 18, 2008)

Banned for having matching avatars.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 18, 2008)

I've seen xalphax lurking around, but not posting....banned!!

Come and play with us..


----------



## Mei-o (Sep 18, 2008)

Banned because 2 people beat me to a ban.


----------



## Frog (Sep 18, 2008)

Gore, although you have a sexy hat.
mines green!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 18, 2008)

science, moozyx?!?!?! You copycats are banned!!


----------



## Mei-o (Sep 18, 2008)

Banned for beating me to yet another ban again, curse you Holaitsme for passing the slowpoke curse, CURSE YOU!


----------



## Frog (Sep 18, 2008)

banned cause it made more sense than a flying carrot.


----------



## Gore (Sep 18, 2008)

Banned because I never even thought about sciezxy and the slight resemblance till now..


Er.... l8.


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 18, 2008)

banned because i am original. 

i now mei-o posted before me so I am not late.


----------



## Gore (Sep 18, 2008)

Banned because I don't know who I'll be banning..

Also, I made a third avatar for p1ngpong!
I don't know if he'll want to use it, doesn't seem his style..


----------



## Mei-o (Sep 18, 2008)

Banned because it's dinner time already, see ya guys.


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 18, 2008)

Banned because it's sleep time but i go against the rules.


----------



## Frog (Sep 18, 2008)

banned in the name of ban

oh, that reminds me.
what happened to p1ngpong, he hasn't posted in a while... i think.


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 18, 2008)

p1ngpong got spirited away by the horsetoads.


----------



## Gore (Sep 18, 2008)

Banned because p1ngpong keeps coming on less and less... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




He posted in BoneMonkey's return thread
Also BoneMonkey's getting banned again twice
Oh wait, those were all one thread.


----------



## Frog (Sep 18, 2008)

Holaitsme said:
			
		

> p1ngpong got spirited away by the horsetoads.



horsetoads... oh, those inferior frogpony copies.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 18, 2008)

p1ngpong posted here yesterday!!
Banned for not knowing that!


----------



## Gore (Sep 18, 2008)

If you meant me, you didn't read my post. So banned.


----------



## Frog (Sep 18, 2008)

i think he meant me.
oh the person below me is now BANNED!!!


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 18, 2008)

all your ban are belong to us???


----------



## Frog (Sep 18, 2008)

no.

oh right, banned for not knowing that.


----------



## Gore (Sep 18, 2008)

GBAtemp doesn't allow font large enough for the "NO." I am prepared to give for that statement, Hola.
BANNED.


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 18, 2008)

Banned.
-----------------
------------------
----------------------
-----------------------
-------------------------
----------------------------
-------------------------------
---------------------------------
------------------------------------
---------------------------------------
00000000000000000000000000000


----------



## Gore (Sep 18, 2008)

Banned because you have rando sig+avatar, and I need to make a random avatar sooner or later.


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 18, 2008)

Banned because imagerotate sucks and i need my own server.


----------



## Gore (Sep 18, 2008)

Banned, nothing wrong with it.


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 18, 2008)

Banned because they get "bandwidth exceed" sometimes.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 18, 2008)

Banned because you're exceeding bandwidth sometimes..


----------



## Frog (Sep 18, 2008)

banned because... ummm, Thats what she said!


----------



## Gore (Sep 18, 2008)

Banned because ZING!


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 18, 2008)

Banned because that's what he said.


----------



## Gore (Sep 18, 2008)

...banned.....


----------



## littlestevie (Sep 18, 2008)

gone in 60 bans


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 18, 2008)

I smell a ban.


----------



## Gore (Sep 18, 2008)

I hope I'll get to play Megaban 9 when it comes out..


----------



## Frog (Sep 18, 2008)

stop making fun of my lack of nose!


----------



## Gore (Sep 18, 2008)

I don't have nose either.


----------



## Frog (Sep 18, 2008)

but who needs noses when you got a hat?
oh right, ban to ummm... someone.


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 18, 2008)

I am a beaner .


----------



## Frog (Sep 18, 2008)

honestly, this thread is becoming less and less banning everyday.
not that i care.


----------



## Gore (Sep 18, 2008)

Banned... for...


----------



## Frog (Sep 18, 2008)

i hope that wasn't aimed at me...
oh well, i can handle an invisible ban.


----------



## Veho (Sep 18, 2008)

Banned for new avatar.


----------



## Gore (Sep 18, 2008)

Was aimed at Hola.
I can't really say the reason for banning that time.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ve*ho* is banned for no raisen.


----------



## Frog (Sep 18, 2008)

@Veho banned cause its a sexy avatar.


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 18, 2008)

Banned because you can.


----------



## Gore (Sep 18, 2008)

It's kinda like Mario & Weegee..
Especially since yours looks taller!


----------



## Frog (Sep 18, 2008)

banned cause i take away that right.
EDIT: gore, you keep posting infront of me.
i guess great minds think alike...


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 18, 2008)

Banned because the horsetoads shall rule all.


----------



## Frog (Sep 18, 2008)

banned for denying the sheer power of frogponys.
just ask p1ngpong.


----------



## Frog (Sep 18, 2008)

selfban cause my sig dont work.

edit: fixed it.


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 18, 2008)

Banned because the invasion is a lie.


----------



## Frog (Sep 18, 2008)

banned cause you don't have to believe.
but when it happens... think frogponys, with guns.
actually, thats a great idea for a new avatar! (gets drawing)


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 18, 2008)

Banned for putting a picture in my head.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 18, 2008)

Banned for no apparent reason.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 18, 2008)

Banned because the reasons is right here....You are supposed to get banned!!


----------



## Veho (Sep 18, 2008)

Banned because that's how this thread is, you know.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 18, 2008)

Banned for an eye-opener post...I never knew what this game actually is about!!


----------



## Minox (Sep 18, 2008)

Banned because I'm not going to post outside testing area for a while to protest against 1337.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 18, 2008)

Banned because I'd completely agree with you, but 1337 actually represents nothing to me.....


----------



## Minox (Sep 18, 2008)

Banned because it means something to all the 1337-fanboys.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 18, 2008)

Well, I'm giving my support to you because I can't understand why would somebody be a 1337 fanboy...


----------



## Minox (Sep 18, 2008)

Banned because I just got my avatars set up.


----------



## ENDscape (Sep 18, 2008)

Banned because im going to play some COD4 and wont be in action for a while.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 18, 2008)

Banned for deciding not to be a action-man!


----------



## Gman 101 (Sep 19, 2008)

Banned for making me sick.


----------



## playallday (Sep 19, 2008)

Banned for having "101" in his user name.


----------



## Diablo1123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Banned for not removing the sig removed in your sig


----------



## Mei-o (Sep 19, 2008)

Banned for color addiction.


----------



## ENDscape (Sep 19, 2008)

banned because color is fun!


----------



## Mei-o (Sep 19, 2008)

Banned for asking where's Unmei.


----------



## ENDscape (Sep 19, 2008)

Banned for sounding like mayo. ketchup is better.


----------



## Mei-o (Sep 19, 2008)

Banned because ketchup is overrated.


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 19, 2008)

Banned for exploiting nunnally like that.


----------



## Mei-o (Sep 19, 2008)

Banned, it's official business, there's nothing to see here.


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 19, 2008)

Banned for caring about post counts.

and spamming with hentai.


----------



## Mei-o (Sep 19, 2008)

Banned because I censored it, badly though, can't be bothered to save it in my comp.


----------



## DarkAura (Sep 19, 2008)

Banned for making me LAWL.


----------



## Mei-o (Sep 19, 2008)

Banned, that wasn't supposed to be funny! (or was it?)


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 19, 2008)

Banned for telling the truth.


----------



## Gore (Sep 19, 2008)

I only posted here because Frog posted here.


----------



## ENDscape (Sep 19, 2008)

Banned for not playing right.


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 19, 2008)

Banned because there are no rules.


----------



## Frog (Sep 19, 2008)

banned?


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 19, 2008)

Banned for banning me....
for no reason!


----------



## Frog (Sep 19, 2008)

banned cause i had a reason, i just didn't want to blow your mind with how awesome it was.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 19, 2008)

Banned for thinking you're the Delfonics.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 19, 2008)

Banned for not blowing him!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Trolley, what a wrong timing..........and I had it nailed..


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 19, 2008)

Banned so I can say "Damnit, Toni should've posted first!" and you did nail it!


----------



## Mei-o (Sep 19, 2008)

Banned because I haven't seen banned you in a while!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 19, 2008)

Banned because you're pretty much, very often here, and we ban the hell out of each other..


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 19, 2008)

Banned for ban snatching! lol


----------



## Frog (Sep 19, 2008)

banned for not ban snatching enough!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 19, 2008)

Banned for quacking when you're a frog!


----------



## Frog (Sep 19, 2008)

banned cause i may be only frog by day, but im frogpony by night.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 19, 2008)

Banned for good explanation!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 19, 2008)

Banned for getting in the way of me saying to frog that he was banned for using his Frogpony powers to enslave other members of frog-kind and selling them to restaraunts for yummy meals.


----------



## DarkRey (Sep 19, 2008)

banned because i heard costello eats them (frog legs)


p.s
he is french u  know


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 19, 2008)

Banned because I'm so sorry I interfered, it was a great reason Trolley.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: DARK REY!!


----------



## DarkRey (Sep 19, 2008)

mwahhhhhhhhhh
at ur service Captain!!
banned


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 19, 2008)

As you were soldier!

Banned yourself!!


----------



## Frog (Sep 19, 2008)

banned for banning your own soldier.


----------



## DarkRey (Sep 19, 2008)

banned because thats was a pre-planned ban


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 19, 2008)

Banned because BANs make them stronger, so they can deal with the scum as yourself!! (no offense, it's all just the game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

EDIT..what the he...DARK REY!!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 19, 2008)

Banned damnit, just banned!


----------



## DarkRey (Sep 19, 2008)

no it was a plan with a ban


----------



## DarkRey (Sep 19, 2008)

all banned because i just ate my radioactive breakfast so im fucking energetic today


----------



## Frog (Sep 19, 2008)

banned because everyones getting in the way of eachothers bans.

and everyone knows a radioactive breakfast gives only short term banning powers.


----------



## DarkRey (Sep 19, 2008)

banned because noone will interfere with this ban.
banned for editing ur post and adding some extras
banned because we are radioactive people so our radioactive power will never stop!!!!


----------



## Frog (Sep 19, 2008)

banned cause your wrong.
*starts interfering with ban*


----------



## DarkRey (Sep 19, 2008)

banned because u are the first person to say that im wrong
u disrespect me!!!!! this is not frogponya land!! 
this is SPARTAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Frog (Sep 19, 2008)

banned cause i didn't mean to disrespect you...
please forgive me...


----------



## DarkRey (Sep 19, 2008)

banned because im a kind hearted person so i forgive you...


----------



## Frog (Sep 19, 2008)

banned because if your so forgiving, why am i banned!?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 19, 2008)

Banned for outsmarting DarkRey.


----------



## DarkRey (Sep 19, 2008)

banned because thats was "love"ban

u need to read the rules about bans baby

EDIT: u trolley


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 19, 2008)

Banned because I Trolley and u Janet. lol


----------



## Frog (Sep 19, 2008)

banned cause the love hurts... it burns my poor delicate face.

Dammit, curse my slow postiness.


----------



## DarkRey (Sep 19, 2008)

banned because u are a frogpony so u should not be allergic to love


----------



## Mei-o (Sep 19, 2008)

Banned because he reverted back to a regular frog.


----------



## DarkRey (Sep 19, 2008)

banned because ur sig made me ..............


----------



## Mei-o (Sep 19, 2008)

Banned for ..............-ing.





OFF LIMITS!


----------



## DarkRey (Sep 19, 2008)

banned for knowing what i was doing


----------



## Frog (Sep 19, 2008)

banned cause everyone knows...


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 19, 2008)

Banned because knows isn't the same as fish!!


----------



## Frog (Sep 19, 2008)

banned because... what?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 19, 2008)

Banned because that was mine reaction to post I wrote too!


----------



## Veho (Sep 19, 2008)

Banned for posting gibberish!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 19, 2008)

Banned because it's the future..


----------



## DarkRey (Sep 19, 2008)

banned because its the back-to-future


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 19, 2008)

Banned because it's SCI-FI drama!


----------



## Veho (Sep 19, 2008)

Banned for *drama...*


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 19, 2008)

Fanned for excitement.


----------



## DarkRey (Sep 19, 2008)

banned for getting exited about it
and 
banned for not  banning anyone


----------



## agentgamma (Sep 19, 2008)

banned for having two reasons to ban =P


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 19, 2008)

Banned for putting a quote with beve in it.


----------



## DarkRey (Sep 19, 2008)

banned because i think u are beve camouflaged.


----------



## Sh!fT_23 (Sep 19, 2008)

banned for still playing this game

- Sh!fT


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 19, 2008)

Banned for being shifty.  Any Aussie who joined recently may possibly be beve in disguise! lol


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 19, 2008)

I think EVERY recently joined aussie will be beve..
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





One BIG ban for beve!!


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 20, 2008)

Banned because i do too..sorta has me paranoid.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 20, 2008)

Banned because that's the way beve works, he intimidates!!


----------



## Gman 101 (Sep 20, 2008)

Banned for saying all Aussies are Beve. Even though it may be the truth.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 20, 2008)

Banned because that was just an excuse to ban!


----------



## melon_500 (Sep 20, 2008)

Banned for having a broken face!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 20, 2008)

Banned because it's not broken at all, it's disassembled....I'm fixing my face!!


----------



## Frog (Sep 20, 2008)

banned cause its beyond repair.


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 20, 2008)

banned because that's part of the plan......


----------



## Diablo1123 (Sep 20, 2008)

Banned because I should play this more


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 20, 2008)

Banned for being horrible at telling the truth.


----------



## PizzaPasta (Sep 20, 2008)

Banned for being too


----------



## Pizzaroo (Sep 20, 2008)

banned for using those too much >:{O


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 20, 2008)

Banned for being in love with bonemonkey.


----------



## Pizzaroo (Sep 20, 2008)

banned for having no funny quote in your sig >:[   ]


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 20, 2008)

Banned because i don't need one.


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 20, 2008)

I give permission for people to ban me...
now ban me!!


----------



## Frog (Sep 20, 2008)

banned cause you told me to...


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 20, 2008)

Banned for listening.


----------



## Frog (Sep 20, 2008)

banned cause i didn't listen, i sensed it.


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 20, 2008)

Banned because i cant wait for the invasion.


----------



## Frog (Sep 20, 2008)

banned cause neither can i.


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 20, 2008)

Banned for not telling what your goal is.


----------



## Frog (Sep 20, 2008)

banned cause i plan to eliminate all the non believers.


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 20, 2008)

Banned because I want to believe.


----------



## Sh!fT_23 (Sep 20, 2008)

banned because beliveing is for fags + there is no chance in hell frog-ponys will invade, they will be giant mutant action-man figures who are have been disgarded by little children when they realised there are way better ppl to look up to cause action-man has no powers or skills (he's just a mere man who enjoys a sufficient amount of action) which are now psycologically and physically disfigured and wish to seek their revenge (the action-man figures that is.)

btw, who is beve, y is he me, then who am i if nt beve, who are u?!?

p.s: he really is far from the greatest hero of them all.

- Sh!fT


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 20, 2008)

Banned because your post reeked of wanting to get banned.


----------



## javad (Sep 20, 2008)

banned because you do not believe in minamimotism


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 20, 2008)

Banned because google only showed 1 result for that.


----------



## DarkRey (Sep 20, 2008)

banned because u should have searched on google trasgender


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 20, 2008)

Banned because if i did all the pages would show you.


----------



## DarkRey (Sep 20, 2008)

banned because u dont 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 me


----------



## Veho (Sep 20, 2008)

I'm posting from my DS, using DSOrganize, just to ban you.


----------



## DarkRey (Sep 20, 2008)

banned because thats was a mono ban, so here take this stereo ban

:GUD morning Everyone:


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 20, 2008)

@darkrey 

banned for making me dig for about 30 minutes to find this quote. 


			
				Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Banned because all Radioactive Forcerers are banning each other on a "different level" those are friendly banns..


----------



## Veho (Sep 20, 2008)

No such thing as the oximoronic "friendly ban"! Banned for that!


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 20, 2008)

Banned for not knowing that I prefer molten boron.


----------



## Veho (Sep 20, 2008)

Holaitsme said:
			
		

> Banned for not knowing that I prefer molten boron.


Molten Bo-Ron? 




Banned if you don't know this. 


Banned if you do, too, for good measure. 



Banned while you're distracted by the moving pictures.


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 20, 2008)

Banned........

*Posts merged*

for

*Posts merged*

thinking

*Posts merged*

triple

*Posts merged*

bans

*Posts merged*

work

*Posts merged*

on

*Posts merged*

me.

*Posts merged*

And

*Posts merged*

yes

*Posts merged*

this

*Posts merged*

is

*Posts merged*

fun.


----------



## DarkRey (Sep 20, 2008)

banned for making me scroll down to see you ban


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 20, 2008)

somebody setup us the ban?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 20, 2008)

Banned because I'm pissed with all those people bitchin about Wii loader..


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 20, 2008)

Banned for speaking the truth, here and in the Wii ISO loader thread.


----------



## pasc (Sep 20, 2008)

banned for banning the banned ban out of everyone.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 20, 2008)

Banned because I literally would if I had permission....Half of them would be banned and cursed!!

And Thanks Trolley, I like your post very much, read all trough it and I agree..


----------



## DarkRey (Sep 20, 2008)

banned for going into that thread.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 20, 2008)

Banned for not comming and helping us!!


----------



## Minox (Sep 20, 2008)

Banned for misspelling coming.


----------



## DarkRey (Sep 20, 2008)

banned because i dont have nothing to do with that thread *checking wii section*
but if u want to exterminate them i would come along with you *preparing ammo*

EDit:
late


----------



## DarkRey (Sep 20, 2008)

banned for being late

p.s
all the newcomers are on that thread!! so im not going in there no more.
just read a couple of posts and all of them were stupid


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 20, 2008)

Banned because I hear you won't release your WiiLoader.


----------



## DarkRey (Sep 20, 2008)

banned because i need to finish Wii ejaculation system before releasing the wii loader


----------



## littlestevie (Sep 20, 2008)

banned because who gives a fuck about the fucking backup loader


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 20, 2008)

Banned because I do now that it can be used as a source of entertainment for me!


----------



## littlestevie (Sep 20, 2008)

banned because you make the most sence on the talk about the loader thread


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 20, 2008)

Banned for implying that I, TrolleyDave, could ever make any kind of sense. lol


----------



## littlestevie (Sep 20, 2008)

banned because my 30mbit cable is running like 28.8k dialup


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 20, 2008)

littlestevie said:
			
		

> banned because my 30mbit cable is running like 28.8k dialup



Banned for not realizing that you have to shoo the Roos away from the network cable.


----------



## littlestevie (Sep 20, 2008)

banned because we dont have roo's in the city


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 20, 2008)

Banned because there are no cities in Australia, only outbacks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Heh, don't worry one of my ex-gf's was from Sydney - I know the truth!)


----------



## littlestevie (Sep 20, 2008)

banned because at least someone knows the real truth


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 20, 2008)

Banned because this thread is more sane than Waninkoko loader thread...and that's insane!!

I'm  soooo pisssed offff..


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 20, 2008)

Banned in solidarity.


----------



## Veho (Sep 20, 2008)

Banned for being the voice of reason in the ISO loader thread. 

SANITY IS FOR THE WEAK!!!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 20, 2008)

Banned for thinking I could be sane.  I have a certificate that proves otherwise.


----------



## littlestevie (Sep 20, 2008)

banned because all this talk about backup loaders is making me rather go to bed and get laid


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 20, 2008)

littlestevie said:
			
		

> banned because all this talk about backup loaders is making me rather go to bed and get laid



Banned for not realizing that that's ALWAYS a better choice then anything computer related!


----------



## WildWon (Sep 20, 2008)

Banned, because you should REALLY just put the two of those together.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 20, 2008)

Banned for causing me to get an electric shock from the back of my PC while attempting to join the two.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 20, 2008)

Trolley stop it while you damage your self any more!!
Not banned because I love your way of thinking..


----------



## littlestevie (Sep 20, 2008)

banned because its your fault i cant connect to the irc server im always on


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 20, 2008)

Banned because everything is my fault!!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 20, 2008)

Banned for Robin Hooding my ban!


----------



## DarkRey (Sep 20, 2008)

banned because i dont want to interrupt ur conversation


----------



## littlestevie (Sep 20, 2008)

banned because i can


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 20, 2008)

Banned because the can is empty....


----------



## littlestevie (Sep 20, 2008)

banned because its half full


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 20, 2008)

Banned because it's not half full or half empty, it's just half a can.


----------



## Minox (Sep 20, 2008)

Banned because it's half empty


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 20, 2008)

Banned because it's closed!!


----------



## Minox (Sep 20, 2008)

Banned for not being radioactive enough.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 20, 2008)

Banned for doubting the radioactive entity that is Mr Plutonij


----------



## littlestevie (Sep 20, 2008)

banned because we need to send you moneys


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 20, 2008)

You are all banned because when I am online no one ever bans.


----------



## Minox (Sep 20, 2008)

You just got banned.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 20, 2008)

Banned for some reason or other that I had in my head before smoking that fat bong that was necessary after the drama of the WiiLoader thread. lol


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 20, 2008)

Banned because nobody should question my radioactivity, I think I've proven myself enough times!!


----------



## Minox (Sep 20, 2008)

Banned because I'm not convinced.


----------



## DarkRey (Sep 20, 2008)

i ban u before wildwon start saying something about his "ARC" force and free bacon

```
3 Members: DarkRey, littlestevie, WildWon
```


----------



## littlestevie (Sep 20, 2008)

banned because the arc is a lie


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 20, 2008)

Banned because i believe in it.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 20, 2008)

Banned cos I hear the train a comin' It's rolling round the bend and I ain't seen the sunshine since I don't know when.


----------



## littlestevie (Sep 20, 2008)

banned cuz its 430 am nite all


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 20, 2008)

Banned because its morning over here.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 20, 2008)

Banned for having too cool quote block in your sig!


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 20, 2008)

Banned because there are 12 lurkers reading this....


----------



## Minox (Sep 20, 2008)

Banned because I *was* one of them.


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 20, 2008)

Banned for being a lurker.


----------



## Minox (Sep 20, 2008)

Banned because I only was a lurker for like 10 minutes


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 20, 2008)

Banned for :
18 User(s) are reading this topic (15 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users) 	
2 Members: Monster On Strings, Minox_IX


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 20, 2008)

Banned for shooting a man in Reno just to watch him die.


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 20, 2008)

Banned for spouting nonsense.


----------



## DarkRey (Sep 20, 2008)

banned for watching while he was shooting and not calling me while the guy/gay above me was replying before me posting a ban which should have been the greatest ban of all the pages and for making me edit this ban which should have been un-edited and making me hulk out for nonsense matter.


adios amigos 
im out


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 20, 2008)

Banned for making my brain bleed just a little with that post!


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 20, 2008)

Banned for actually having a brain.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 20, 2008)

Banned for being a banning bandito.


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 20, 2008)

Banned for not being one.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 21, 2008)

Banned because beve is the R4 kernel king..


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 21, 2008)

Banned because not even my fast internet can make gbatemp faster.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 21, 2008)

Banned because we should ask beve to hack it and speed it up!!


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 21, 2008)

Banned because i just sent him a pm telling him to fix it.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 21, 2008)

Banned because you probably caused GBAtemp  to speed up to the speed of light!!!!! Too fast for us to even use it!!


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 21, 2008)

Banned because i did.


----------



## agentgamma (Sep 21, 2008)

BANNED! For banning me for having a quote from beve when you have one so you're being a confusing individual


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 21, 2008)

Banned for editing your post.


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 21, 2008)

banned because what are you? the "editing your post police?" ffs


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 21, 2008)

Banned, you son of a dice!!


----------



## Nottulys (Sep 21, 2008)

self-ban for being to damn late.


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 21, 2008)

Banned for a triple post you n00b


----------



## Nottulys (Sep 21, 2008)

self-ban again fuck....


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 21, 2008)

That's a ticket for editing your post.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 21, 2008)

Banned because this is no concert!! We need no tickets!!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 21, 2008)

Friggin ISP Errors....Why is GBAtemp falling apart?!


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 21, 2008)

Banned for not revelling in the fall of GBAtemp!


----------



## littlestevie (Sep 21, 2008)

banned for being the son of dice


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 21, 2008)

Banned for being the satanic offspring of a WiiLoader.


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 21, 2008)

Banned because Toni used that reason to ban me less then ten bannings ago!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 21, 2008)

Warned!!

EDIT: Damn, I've messed it up...


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 21, 2008)

Banned because whatever problems they are having with the servers are ruining the game, cmon Costello what we pay you for ffs!!!!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 21, 2008)

Banned for making me lol this early in the day!


----------



## DarkAura (Sep 21, 2008)

Banned for being a whale.


----------



## DarkRey (Sep 21, 2008)

banned for not trying to be one


----------



## DarkAura (Sep 21, 2008)

banned for letting me beat you

*Posts merged*

haha banned for edit


----------



## DarkRey (Sep 21, 2008)

banned for being a bully 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



daddy where are u?


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 21, 2008)

Banned because am right here.


----------



## DarkAura (Sep 21, 2008)

banned for hola?


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 21, 2008)

Banned for being dark?


----------



## DarkRey (Sep 21, 2008)

yeah my daddy is back!! so take this ban, u bully!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit:
daddy u banned him for me!! yeah!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



my daddy is the greatest daddy in the WWW!!


----------



## DarkAura (Sep 21, 2008)

banned for being a daddy's boy


----------



## DarkRey (Sep 21, 2008)

banned for hating ur daddy

u jeolus of my daddy


----------



## DarkAura (Sep 21, 2008)

banned for banning me, without me there is no thread


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 21, 2008)

Banned because littlestevie could be better daddy than Hola...He sleeps with his Vampiress every day.....But we don't know whit whom Hola sleeps!!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 21, 2008)

Banned for ban rustling!


----------



## DarkRey (Sep 21, 2008)

Banned for ban rustling!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 21, 2008)

Banned for cloning me!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 21, 2008)

DarkRey said:
			
		

> banned because my daddy sleep with my mommy







Banned because that is just plain sick!! AWWWWW


----------



## DarkAura (Sep 21, 2008)

Banned for ban rustling!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 21, 2008)

Banned for being a ban-dy snatcher!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 21, 2008)

Banned for talking about Al BANdy!!


----------



## Veho (Sep 21, 2008)

"Beware the Jabberwock, my son!
The jaws that bite, the claws that catch!
Beware the Jubjub bird, and shun
The frumious *Ban*dersnatch!"


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 21, 2008)

Watch out!!! for that BANdera out in front of your house/building....Veho!!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 21, 2008)

We are the knights who say Ban.


----------



## Veho (Sep 21, 2008)

Antonio *Ban*deras!


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 21, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Banned because littlestevie could be better daddy than Hola...He sleeps with his Vampiress every day.....But we don't know whit whom Hola sleeps!!



;-; I next to my turtles.
also i never sleep.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 21, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> We are the knights who say Ban.


No! Not the Knights Who Say Ban!!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 21, 2008)

Banned cos you made me miss saying to Hola that he was banned for starring in and distributing turtle porn... and not sharing the profits!


----------



## DarkAura (Sep 21, 2008)

Banned for having no fun.

Holy shit this topic moves FAAASSSSSSTTTTTTT


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 21, 2008)

Banned because it's a ban avalanche (sp?) this morning!


----------



## littlestevie (Sep 21, 2008)

banned because its almost bed time


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 21, 2008)

Ebony and iiiivoooory, ban together in perfect harmony.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 21, 2008)

DarkAura said:
			
		

> Banned for having no fun.
> 
> Holy shit this topic moves FAAASSSSSSTTTTTTT


Banned because there is no other way....How do you think we got over 6000 replies?


----------



## DarkAura (Sep 21, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> DarkAura said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Banned cuz u prolly has 3000 of those bans, u ban happy monster!


----------



## littlestevie (Sep 21, 2008)

banned because he is our mercyful ban master


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 21, 2008)

DarkAura said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
















Yeah, probably...maybe not 3000, but I surely has many!!


----------



## Veho (Sep 21, 2008)

Now we're going for _over *9000!*_ 


Also, banned.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 21, 2008)

littlestevie said:
			
		

> banned because he is our mercyful ban master
> Not banned, just to show of my mercyfulness..
> 
> *Posts merged*
> ...


Dude, we're aiming for 10 000 at least!!


----------



## littlestevie (Sep 21, 2008)

not banned for prooving my point


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 21, 2008)

I'm always happy to backup my men..


----------



## Veho (Sep 21, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Dude, we're aiming for 10 000 at least!!


a) well, 10,000 _is_ "over 9000", so... 
b) one step at a time, Toni. 

Pick one. 


And then clean out your desk, you're banned.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 21, 2008)

Banned for dissing me...


----------



## DarkRey (Sep 21, 2008)

banned for being sad
be happy like a pony in a pony land


----------



## Veho (Sep 21, 2008)

EDIT: Toni, I'm not dissing you, it was a respectful ban. 


Damn fast thread.. .


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 21, 2008)

Banned for making a point.


----------



## DarkRey (Sep 21, 2008)

banned for not making anything useful


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 21, 2008)

Banned because you where never my son!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 21, 2008)

Banned for leaving a small brown stain on the chair after you farted the other day.


----------



## Rowan (Sep 21, 2008)

banned for licking that stain off the chair


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 21, 2008)

Banned for competing with brian.


----------



## zallaaa (Sep 21, 2008)

Banned for languages' discrepancy in the nickname


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 21, 2008)

Banned for language fascism.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 21, 2008)

Banned for the new awesome avatar..


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 21, 2008)

Banned cos it's still showing up as the old one for me and I'm glad I know it's working now!


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 21, 2008)

random ban!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 21, 2008)

Hoi-Yuu-Ban.


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 21, 2008)

Banned pl0x.


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 21, 2008)

Holaurbanned


----------



## zallaaa (Sep 21, 2008)

banned for inexistent post count 


Auto-ban for slow reply...


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 21, 2008)

Banned because that's like the 100th time someone has banned me using hola and ban in the same sentence.


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 21, 2008)

Banned for counting!


----------



## Rowan (Sep 21, 2008)

banned for being the son of dice


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 21, 2008)

Banned for being a chap, Rowan (also banned for being unoriginal)


----------



## Veho (Sep 21, 2008)

Banned for being a pong.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 21, 2008)

Banned for p1ngp0nging my ban.


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 21, 2008)

Banned for using my name out of context, p1ngpong should never be associated with fail,only win and p0wnage!


----------



## Rowan (Sep 21, 2008)

banned for looking at breasts


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 21, 2008)

Banned for knowing my dirty secret!


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 21, 2008)

Banned because who wouldn't.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 21, 2008)

Banned because that breast ban was for TrolleyDave!


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 21, 2008)

Banned because i knew that....but you probably already knew that....


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 21, 2008)

Banned cos I just found out there's a GBA game called "Wanko Mix - Chiwanko World" and it amuses me!


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 21, 2008)

Banned because who wouldn't get amused.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 21, 2008)

Banned because I'm kinda amused myself..


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 21, 2008)

Banned for being the king of swing, the banning V.I.P.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 21, 2008)

Banned for being right there next to me!!


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 21, 2008)

Banned for conspiring with TrolleyDave.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 21, 2008)

Banned cos I hear you smuggle Panda bears out of China.


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 21, 2008)

Exiled!


----------



## The rate of noth (Sep 21, 2008)

Banned for *please specify reson*


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 21, 2008)

Banned because Chinese Panda bears are cheap copy of the real ones!!

EDIT: Damn, was this slow!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 21, 2008)

Ricochet ban!


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 21, 2008)

Banned because pandas are in china.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 21, 2008)

Banned because they want you to believe that!


----------



## DarkRey (Sep 21, 2008)

banned because gays are everywhere but no one agree with it


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 21, 2008)

Banned cos everyone knows Pandas come from the zoo. rackim rikkim ruckim frazzle razzle rickim.


----------



## DarkRey (Sep 21, 2008)

trolley got p1ngp0wned!! banned


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 21, 2008)

banned because i want to believe.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 21, 2008)

The ban is out there.


----------



## DarkRey (Sep 21, 2008)

no that was an illusion, here is the real ban


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 21, 2008)

Banned for lying.
this is the real one.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 21, 2008)

The thing is that if Mulder and Scully slept together, they would create a BAN!


----------



## DarkRey (Sep 21, 2008)

no daddy, thats not the real !!
i took the real one an substitute it with a fake Ban

Edit: slow


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 21, 2008)

Banned for being an EBA - Elite Ban Agent.


----------



## Frog (Sep 21, 2008)

banned because no, just no.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 21, 2008)

Banned because that's not what she said.


----------



## Frog (Sep 21, 2008)

banned cause it is.
trust me, i was there...


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 21, 2008)

Banned because I taped her mouth up!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 21, 2008)

Banned for allowing Team DS-X some rest.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 21, 2008)

Banned for detecting crime at all!


----------



## Veho (Sep 21, 2008)

Banned for being at a 90° angle to the previous conversation. 


i.e. lolwut?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 21, 2008)

Banned for not checking up Trolleys personal quote, now when he changed avatar!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 21, 2008)

Banned because you're right, I do detect crimes, but mostly I stare at breasts.


----------



## galggod (Sep 21, 2008)

band for using 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			


















































































































































bnned for typo
banned for not reading all posts
banned for having the last post


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 21, 2008)

Banned for being an extra from Idiocracy.


----------



## The Worst (Sep 21, 2008)

Toni you have new recruits dukenukethis


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 21, 2008)

Hehe, Worst, banned because I'd rather recruit you than him (although, I'll except him too, if he wishes)


----------



## DarkRey (Sep 21, 2008)

banned because u haven't stated if the invite for Worst is official or not


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 21, 2008)

Banned for still not knowing that all Toni's invites are official.


----------



## Sh!fT_23 (Sep 21, 2008)

banned because i dont know wtf ur on about.

-Sh!fT


----------



## DarkRey (Sep 21, 2008)

banned for posting in the 459th page without knowing what was going on and saying Wtf to a great person like trolley while u are still a newcomer
give some respect to the oldies,


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 21, 2008)

Banned for calling me an oldie you little whippersnapper, now geddoff my grass.


----------



## Minox (Sep 21, 2008)

Banned for being more than twice my age


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 21, 2008)

Banned for being half my age and looking twice as old.


----------



## SkankyYankee (Sep 21, 2008)

Banned for having a Crime-solving waterfowl as your ava.


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 21, 2008)

Banned for jokering your avatar.


----------



## superdude (Sep 21, 2008)

banned for thinking he's 20% wrong


----------



## galggod (Sep 21, 2008)

banned for paying
banned for editing my post
banned for having most of my posts on this topic
banned for not having an avatar


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 21, 2008)

Banned for playing.


----------



## galggod (Sep 21, 2008)

banned for being dutch
banned for being torn apart by a plushy coin


----------



## Minox (Sep 21, 2008)

Banned for trying to ban TrolleyDave


----------



## Nottulys (Sep 21, 2008)

banned for being from somewhere.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 21, 2008)

Banned for not actually being that naughty, even though your name implies it.


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 21, 2008)

Banned for being to naughty.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 21, 2008)

Banned because old grannies are naughty too!!


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 21, 2008)

Banned for admitting your an old Grannie.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 22, 2008)

Banned because I might be granny, but I, surely, am not old!!


----------



## Diablo1123 (Sep 22, 2008)

Banned for denying of being old.
You're 20, I'm 15, hence you're old.


----------



## Mei-o (Sep 22, 2008)

Banned for being a worm baby, 715>20>15.


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 22, 2008)

Banned because I didn't quite catch that.


----------



## agentgamma (Sep 22, 2008)

BANNED because you're from the land of emoticons


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 22, 2008)

Banned for supporting fury....any kind of fury.....especially fretfury..


----------



## littlestevie (Sep 22, 2008)

bend because fret fury is crap


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 22, 2008)

Banned because I've never played the game..


----------



## Sh!fT_23 (Sep 22, 2008)

banned beacuase nobody cares


----------



## Sephi (Sep 22, 2008)

banned for using ! as an i


----------



## psycoblaster (Sep 22, 2008)

^just banned for being sephi


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 22, 2008)

Banned because yours TA IRC is under a threat!

EDIT: I can't believe you cut in front of me psyco!!


----------



## psycoblaster (Sep 22, 2008)

banned for not understanding the fastness of the fast reply


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 22, 2008)

Banned because your fast reply is faster than mine!!


----------



## psycoblaster (Sep 22, 2008)

banned because your fast reply is slower than mine


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 22, 2008)

Banned for stealing my ban and making it sound like you came up with it!


----------



## Veho (Sep 22, 2008)

Banned because I don't see your name on it. How can you prove it is yours?


----------



## psycoblaster (Sep 22, 2008)

banned for no reason- hope this is faster than toni's


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 22, 2008)

Banned because I already said it....Your fast reply is faster than mine!!!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 22, 2008)

Banned cos my slow reply is the slowest of them all!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 22, 2008)

Banned because with the fast brain you have, you're allowed to slow reply!


----------



## Veho (Sep 22, 2008)

Banned because the speed of his brain need not have anything to do with the speed of his _hands_.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 22, 2008)

Might be, but still, he's allowed to slow reply......however, you're not, Banned!!


----------



## Veho (Sep 22, 2008)

I'm not banned? Wait, what? 


NO U!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 22, 2008)

As I said it before.....

U2!!!!!!!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 22, 2008)

One man bans in the name of fun, ten men ban soooome moooore! lol


----------



## Veho (Sep 22, 2008)

....banned! Banned! And banned again! Now I'll spend the rest of the day trying to incorporate "ban" into "With or without you".


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 22, 2008)

Banned for making me laugh hard enough to pee just a little, just a little mind.


----------



## DarkRey (Sep 22, 2008)

banned for peeing in ur pants while WIIing


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 22, 2008)

Peed for banning in ur Wii while pantsing!


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 22, 2008)

Multi ban for toilet talk!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 22, 2008)

Single ban for no toilet talk.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 22, 2008)

Banned because toilet talk is the new 1337!!


----------



## Minox (Sep 22, 2008)

Banned for mentioning 1337.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 22, 2008)

See the ban set in your eyes
See the ban twist in your side
I ban for you

Sleight of ban and twist of fate
On a bed of bans she makes me wait
And I wait without bans

With or without bans
With or without bans

Through the bans we reach the shore
You ban em all but they want more
And Im waiting for bans

With or without bans
With or without bans
I cant live
With or without bans


----------



## Minox (Sep 22, 2008)

Banned because you just made it into my sig.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 22, 2008)

Banned for making me famous when I'd much rather be infamous.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 22, 2008)

Banned for being tempted to double post, for shame.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 22, 2008)

Hey folks here's the story 'bout Minnie the banner,
She was a low down hoochie banner,
She was the roughest toughest frail
But minnie had a ban as big as a whale


----------



## bunnybreaker (Sep 22, 2008)

Banned because I am "caked"


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 22, 2008)

Banned cos I'm usually baked.


----------



## Renegade_R (Sep 22, 2008)

Banned for being an internet tough guy.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 22, 2008)

Banned for going insane! TrolleyDave!!


----------



## Minox (Sep 22, 2008)

Banned...


----------



## asd135246 (Sep 22, 2008)

Banned for adding 3 periods.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 22, 2008)

Banned for forgetting to use tampons on those periods, disgustng.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 22, 2008)

Ban....haha...ned...haha..for great comeback!!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 22, 2008)

Banned cos I think you might be right, too much programming has made my brain break and insanity is creeping in!


----------



## Minox (Sep 22, 2008)

Banned for being too damn fast.


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Sep 22, 2008)

banned for being too cool ^


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 22, 2008)

Banned damnit, jumping the queue and whatnot...


----------



## Minox (Sep 22, 2008)

Banned for making up theories
Banned for being slower than Raven Darkheart


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 22, 2008)

Banned cos all theories are made up, just ask Stephen Hawkings.


----------



## Minox (Sep 22, 2008)

Banned because I wish George W Bush was a theory.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 22, 2008)

Banned because George W Bush is a theory being tested.  The theory being "can a war-mongering inbreed with a doube digit IQ successfully destroy the planet".


----------



## Sephi (Sep 22, 2008)

banned for having an interesting custom membertitle


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 22, 2008)

Banned because outcome of this test is turning positive!!

EDIT: Damn it Sephi..


----------



## Minox (Sep 22, 2008)

Banned because you meant negative.


----------



## Sephi (Sep 22, 2008)

banned for being awesome posting before I could


----------



## Minox (Sep 22, 2008)

Banned because I've always wanted to ban Sephi >


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 22, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Banned because George W Bush is a theory being tested.  The theory being "*can a war-mongering* inbreed with a doube digit IQ successfully destroy the planet".


I meant positive because it appears that he can!! But overall, it's a negative thing to do, destroy a planet!

Banned who ever posts before me, because I know there will be fast smartasses!!

EDIT: Minox, banned for a beautiful sig.....I  like it a lot..and great font!!


----------



## Minox (Sep 22, 2008)

Banned because I made that sig in 5 minutes


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 22, 2008)

He can predict the future.  He's a witch! Ban him, ban him!

Banned ya bollocks ya!


----------



## Minox (Sep 22, 2008)

Banned because we're nearing 7000 posts in this thread.


----------



## Sephi (Sep 22, 2008)

banned because I can't think of a reason to ban you


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 22, 2008)

Nevermind the bollocks, here's the Sex Pistols!!


----------



## Minox (Sep 22, 2008)

Banning Toni for being faster than me.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 22, 2008)

Slow...ban...


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 22, 2008)

I don't want a holiday in the ban, I wanna go to the new Belsen.

All you bloody youngsters with fast fingers are banned!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 22, 2008)

We should make this game more trendy!!! Maybe more people will come and play!

_*BANZ, for all cool kids on the block!!*_


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 22, 2008)

Banned for making me laugh and choke on my bowl of rice!


----------



## Minox (Sep 22, 2008)

Banned


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 22, 2008)

LIAR!!


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 22, 2008)

Banned because when I sleep this thread is always alive.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 22, 2008)

Banned cos sleep is for the weak willed.


----------



## Minox (Sep 22, 2008)

Banned because that leads me to the conclusion that most of the banners are from Europe.


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 22, 2008)

Banned because you are who I think you are.


----------



## Minox (Sep 22, 2008)

Banned because I'm not who you think I am.


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 22, 2008)

Banned for having too many secrets.


----------



## Minox (Sep 22, 2008)

Banned because secrets are my way of life.


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 22, 2008)

Banned for letting a deodorant choose your way of life.


----------



## Minox (Sep 22, 2008)

Banned because deodorants aren't very secret at all...


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 22, 2008)

Banned because I have spy's that hide in them.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 22, 2008)

Banned because they can be if you stuff them in your pants!!


----------



## Minox (Sep 22, 2008)

Banned because I hope that they're female spies.


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 22, 2008)

Banned because they are little clones of megan fox.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 22, 2008)

Banned because you wouldn't have much of a use even if they are female....If they are so small to fit in deodorant!


----------



## Minox (Sep 22, 2008)

Banned because I could use a microscope.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 22, 2008)

Banned because I hear you HAVE to use a microscope!


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 22, 2008)

How do you think I make the clones???
Banned!


----------



## Minox (Sep 22, 2008)

Banned because I'd rather not think at all.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 22, 2008)

Banned because the female who should be most cloned is Christina Applegate.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 22, 2008)

Banned because Kelly is the best female character ever!!


----------



## xalphax (Sep 22, 2008)

banned because i cant think of a good reason.


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 22, 2008)

Banned for failing when it comes to thinking.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 22, 2008)

Banned because stupid reason is always the best reason!!


----------



## xalphax (Sep 23, 2008)

if that is the case... banned for a REALLY stupid reason!


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Sep 23, 2008)

banned for being a sega fanboy on a nintendo heavy board


----------



## xalphax (Sep 23, 2008)

banned because.... well.... banned because the dreamcast2 would kick sonys and nintendos ass!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 23, 2008)

Banned because Sega do actually rock, long live the Saturn!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 23, 2008)

I'm on a submarine mission for your bans,
I feel the way you are banning,
I picked you up on my banning thread,
I fell your undercurrents banning.


----------



## Mei-o (Sep 23, 2008)

Banned for looking at breasts most of the time.


----------



## Sephi (Sep 23, 2008)

banned for having a hawt sig


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 23, 2008)

Banned for having multiple sigs and avatars, greedy!


----------



## Diablo1123 (Sep 23, 2008)

Banned for being the son of dice


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 23, 2008)

Banned for being the 20th person to say that in a week!


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 23, 2008)

Banned for having no evidence.


----------



## psycoblaster (Sep 23, 2008)

unbanned


----------



## Mei-o (Sep 23, 2008)

Banned for beating the purpose of the game yet again!


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Sep 23, 2008)

Banned for not taking that quote off yet in your sig.


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 23, 2008)

Banned for changing your user name to an orange juice brand.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Sep 23, 2008)

Banned for having a quote that's about a failure.


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 23, 2008)

Banned because beve had so much failures it was so hard to choose.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Sep 23, 2008)

Banned for not having multiple quotes, since he fails so much.


----------



## Mei-o (Sep 23, 2008)

Banned because I chose that new nick of yours.


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 23, 2008)

Banned for stealing an avatar.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Sep 23, 2008)

EDIT: Banned for beating me. Unbanned for telling the truth.


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 23, 2008)

Banned for being late.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Sep 23, 2008)

Banned for changing your quote.


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 23, 2008)

Banned because I found that quote slightly better.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Sep 23, 2008)

Banned for being jealous.


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 23, 2008)

Banned because I was talking about my own quote.


----------



## psycoblaster (Sep 23, 2008)

c-c-combo breaker!


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 23, 2008)

Banned because their wasn't a combo to begin with.


----------



## psycoblaster (Sep 23, 2008)

banned for banning me


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 23, 2008)

Banned for not realizing which game you are playing.


----------



## psycoblaster (Sep 23, 2008)

banned for changing your sig (just noiticed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 23, 2008)

Banned for adding Beve/Hexane=fail which 100% is true.


----------



## psycoblaster (Sep 23, 2008)

banned for not saying it right.
it's Beve/Hexane = FAIL, not Beve/Hexane=fail
get it right.


----------



## BiscuitCookie (Sep 23, 2008)

Banned for replying and thus being a re-tard

Omg please someone bann me for making a stupid word joke


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 23, 2008)

Banned for visiting far too many local coffee shops and then coming here and making bad puns!


----------



## Mei-o (Sep 23, 2008)

Banned because there's nothing really wrong with local coffee shops.


----------



## Veho (Sep 23, 2008)

Banned because you didn't define "local", "shop", or, for that matter, "coffee". 

All those things have weird warped different meanings in different parts of the world.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 23, 2008)

Banned for thinking about differences in the world!!


----------



## Veho (Sep 23, 2008)

Banned because it would be a funny old world if we were all alike.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 23, 2008)

Banned because you still haven't posted your ban-mutation version of "With or without you"!


----------



## Veho (Sep 23, 2008)

See the stone set in your eyes
See the thorn twist in your side
I wait for you

Sleight of hand and twist of fate
On a bed of nails she makes me wait
And I wait without you

With or without you
With or without you

Through the storm we reach the shore
You give it all but I want more
And Im waiting for you

With or without you
With or without you
I can't live
With or without you

And you give yourself a ban
And you give yourself a ban
And you give
And you give
And you give yourself a ban

My hands are tied
My body bruised, she's got me with
Nothing to win and
Nothing left to lose

And you give yourself a ban
And you give yourself a ban
And you give
And you give
And you give yourself a ban

With or without you
With or without you
I can't live
With or without you

With or without you
With or without you
I cant live
With or without you
With or without you


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 23, 2008)

Banned cos now I'm in the mood to Wierd Al a bunch of songs into Ban Anthems!


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 23, 2008)

Banned because ban anthems are underrated.


----------



## galggod (Sep 23, 2008)

banned because this is a wast of time


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 23, 2008)

Banned because your a waste of time.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 23, 2008)

Banned because you're never around and then BAM you're right in the way of my ban. lol


----------



## Veho (Sep 23, 2008)

Holaitsme said:
			
		

> Banned because you're you're you're you're you're a waste of time.


FIX'D 

Banned for spelling.


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 23, 2008)

Banned for spelling fixed wrong.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 23, 2008)

Banned for fixing the wrong spell.

*tap tap tap* Will everyone please stand for the National Banthem.

Oh, say, can you see, by the ban's early light, 
What so proudly we hail'd at the twilight's last banning? 
Whose broad stripes and bright stars, thro' the perilous bans, 
O'er the ramparts we watch'd, were so gallantly banning? 
And the rockets' red glare, the bans bursting in air, 
Gave proof thro' the night that our ban was still there. 
O say, does that star-spangled banner yet wave 
O'er the land of the free and the home of the banned?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 23, 2008)

Banned for witchcraft!! Spelling bans around!!


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 23, 2008)

Banned for being his warlock.


----------



## Minox (Sep 23, 2008)

Banned because I believe that you haven't played Might and Magic VII, which you should.


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 23, 2008)

Banned because you're right.


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Sep 23, 2008)

Holaitsme said:
			
		

> Banned because you're right.



banned for uninspiring screen name


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 23, 2008)

Banned for lying.


----------



## Minox (Sep 23, 2008)

Holaitsme said:
			
		

> Banned for lying.


----------



## Veho (Sep 23, 2008)

Banned for quoting without adding anything of your own.


----------



## xalphax (Sep 23, 2008)

banned because this thread has more pages than most threads have replies.


----------



## Minox (Sep 23, 2008)

Banned because "Most Replies" is a joke.


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 23, 2008)

Banned...


----------



## DarkRey (Sep 23, 2008)

banned because this is a gud ban


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 23, 2008)

Bumanned.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 23, 2008)

Banned because of that rumour I heard that, well, you know.


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 23, 2008)

Banned because I predicted you would ban me for that.....


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 23, 2008)

Banned for being able to predict the future during these times times of the Spanish Inquisition.  I bet you didn't expect the Spanish Inquisition did you.


----------



## Minox (Sep 23, 2008)

Banned because the original Kirby Super Star had much better sound effect than the remake.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 23, 2008)

Banned cos I haven't played it, but if it's not as good I can always play it on my Super Famicom.


----------



## Minox (Sep 23, 2008)

Banned because I think you should try it out anyway.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 23, 2008)

Banned cos I'm going to, I just like to mention my massive SNES collection whenever I can.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 23, 2008)

Banned because massive SNES collections are always worth mentioning!!


----------



## Minox (Sep 23, 2008)

Banned because Killer Instinct was one of the best SNES games.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 23, 2008)

Banned because I've never played it


----------



## Minox (Sep 23, 2008)

Banned because not having played Killer Instinct is a sin


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 23, 2008)

Banned because I'm a sinner.......but being a Radioactive commander......nobody cares!!


----------



## Minox (Sep 23, 2008)

Banned because I don't care whether you're a Radioactive Commander or not, you're still a sinner to me. 

So go play it, now!


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 23, 2008)

Banned for not caring.


----------



## Minox (Sep 23, 2008)

Banned because caring is for the weak.


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 23, 2008)

Banned because not caring is for the even weaker.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 23, 2008)

Banned because not caring is for people who suffer from anti-social personality disorder.


----------



## Minox (Sep 23, 2008)

Banned because that may be true, but it could also be false information.


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 23, 2008)

Banned for thinking it's false information.


----------



## Minox (Sep 23, 2008)

Banned for admitting that it is false information.


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Sep 23, 2008)

banned for being here instead of game shopping


----------



## Minox (Sep 23, 2008)

Banned because I'm a pirate, I only buy the games I deem very good.


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Sep 23, 2008)

banned cause i meant "shopping" for games


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 23, 2008)

Banned because games are for the weak.


----------



## ENDscape (Sep 23, 2008)

booo...too fast holaitsme


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 23, 2008)

Banned little catboy.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 23, 2008)

Banned for secretly harbouring a crush on beve!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 23, 2008)

Banned because catboys are for the weak..

EDIT: Banned because beve is the weak one!


----------



## Salamantis (Sep 23, 2008)

Banned for thinking the catboys are for the weak


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 23, 2008)

Banned cos great minds think alike and post at exactly the same time!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 23, 2008)

Banned because, obviously there are too many great minds here!!


----------



## ENDscape (Sep 24, 2008)

Banned because im one of them. Anyone confirm this?

EDIT: BANNED all against catboys because we got 9 lives and we'll survive the LHC HHAAHAHA


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 24, 2008)

Banned because 9 lives don't count.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 24, 2008)

Even if you survive LHC, THC will eat your brain!

EDIT: Hola!!!! GBAtemp is soooooo sloooooowww!!!


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 24, 2008)

Banned because I guess beve didn't have it in him to fix it.


----------



## Mei-o (Sep 24, 2008)

Banned because you gave me minor tonsillitis.


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 24, 2008)

Banned because that's impossible.


----------



## Diablo1123 (Sep 24, 2008)

banned becaseu nothing is impossible in testing area


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 24, 2008)

Banned because I want to believe.


----------



## Diablo1123 (Sep 24, 2008)

Banned because the truth is out there.


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 24, 2008)

Banned for being the only active banner right now.


----------



## Diablo1123 (Sep 24, 2008)

Banned for lying. You're also an active banner, are you not?
Lol notice I go on after everyone is gone. xD


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 24, 2008)

Banned because I do too.


----------



## Diablo1123 (Sep 24, 2008)

Banned for editing


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 24, 2008)

Banned for not editing "becaseu".


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Sep 24, 2008)

Banned for point that out.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 24, 2008)

Banned for poking!!


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 24, 2008)

Banned Mr.Plutonij.


----------



## DarkRey (Sep 24, 2008)

banned Mr.Holaitsyou 

gud banning day everyone


----------



## Sh!fT_23 (Sep 24, 2008)

banned because you are illiterate. name is Holaitsme

also banned for acknowledging the banning of others


----------



## Frog (Sep 24, 2008)

banned for blaming the spelling on him, when his keyboard was probably possessed by the devil.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 24, 2008)

Banned for being a frog that lives in a bog that's married to a hog.


----------



## playallday (Sep 24, 2008)

Banned for being way to lame.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 24, 2008)

Banned for casting your insecurities onto me.


----------



## playallday (Sep 24, 2008)

^ Banned for trying to ban me when your banned.

v Banned for trying to ban me!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 24, 2008)

Banned for such a huge lack of imagination that you could walk into a TV exec job.


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Sep 24, 2008)

band for being here instead of getting disgaea and time hollow


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 24, 2008)

Banning playallday, because he's so better off banned......Homebrew programmer....


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 24, 2008)

Banned for using this  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 instead of this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 one.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 24, 2008)

Banned because you got the point, and now you're complaining over smiley usage?!?!


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 24, 2008)

Banned because I still don't get whats the difference between the ninja smiley and the other smiley.


----------



## Minox (Sep 24, 2008)

Banned because of


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 24, 2008)

Banned because one is used to show ninja sneaking, and other represents fear!!!!

How could you miss that!!!!!!

*I don't see the difference myself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 24, 2008)

Banned for lying and then redeeming yourself by telling the truth.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 24, 2008)

Banned because I'm telling the truth, I just stated that I don't see the difference either, but it's true what smileys represent!!


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 24, 2008)

Banned for correcting me.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 24, 2008)

Banned because I merely did  what had to be don!


----------



## playallday (Sep 24, 2008)

Banned for thinking there is something bad about programming.


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 25, 2008)

Banned because alas this game come's to a stop now and will probably continue when I am sleeping.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 25, 2008)

Banned because I'm going to sleep too, and I'd like if someone continues on playing......We're getting closer and closer to a 10 000 posts..


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 25, 2008)

Banned becuase that is simply impossible....no one plays this game when I am online


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 25, 2008)

Banned for calling me no one!


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 25, 2008)

Banned because I posted that after you said you where going to sleep. 

*then no one would be playing except me.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 25, 2008)

Banned because you are right this time...and I really have to  go to  sleep, but I'm in  a process of....buying new DS games, so just a little bit more before going away!


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 25, 2008)

Banned because before you go to sleep click this  link


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 25, 2008)

Banned because I have, and my eyes almost fall out!!
I'm amazed what people can do........How is it done?! Did you notice that you can move stuff around once it falls down?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 25, 2008)

B=AN2


----------



## Diablo1123 (Sep 25, 2008)

Banned for giving math


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 25, 2008)

Banned for distracting me from my Chuck S2 pre-air!


----------



## SpongeFreak52 (Sep 25, 2008)

Banned *because I said so*. (And because I own page 476 of this thread)

All further posts are to be treated as pictures of cute kittens eating cupcakes.

*places up impenetrable ban force field, then gives stink eye to staff*


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 25, 2008)

Banned for losing the plot.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 25, 2008)

Banned for plotting on loose!!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 25, 2008)

Banned for declaring plots of land on my loose change.

Or something like that! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Oh yeah, and banned for still being up when you said you was going to sleep! lol


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 25, 2008)

Banned for issuing curfews to my general!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 25, 2008)

Banned for curbing issues relating to your leader.


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 25, 2008)

Banned for curbing my enthusiasm!


----------



## Frog (Sep 25, 2008)

banned cause i own the first season.


----------



## ENDscape (Sep 25, 2008)

Banned for watching the show.


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 25, 2008)

Banned because Larry David is the 1337!


----------



## Mei-o (Sep 25, 2008)

Banned because that old coot creepily reminds me of you.


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Sep 25, 2008)

banned for being too cute


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Sep 25, 2008)

Banned for saying that.


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 25, 2008)

Banned for what your thinking!


----------



## Mei-o (Sep 25, 2008)

Banned for what you're thinking about what he was thinking.


----------



## Isaiah (Sep 25, 2008)

banned for having an inappropriate sig (even though very attractive...)


----------



## Diablo1123 (Sep 25, 2008)

Banned for having no picture in your sig


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Sep 25, 2008)

banned for banning p1ng


----------



## Isaiah (Sep 25, 2008)

banned for being a raven with a dark heart


----------



## Mei-o (Sep 25, 2008)

Banned for being pedo.


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Sep 25, 2008)

banned for the cute siggy


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Sep 25, 2008)

Banned for stealing my avvie twice.


----------



## Isaiah (Sep 25, 2008)

banned for typing 10 vowels


----------



## agentgamma (Sep 25, 2008)

banned because you *didnt* use 10 vowels


----------



## Diablo1123 (Sep 25, 2008)

Banned for bolding


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 25, 2008)

Banned for scolding


----------



## cruddybuddy (Sep 25, 2008)

This thread is still going?


----------



## Dark^'^Knigh (Sep 25, 2008)

@Mei-o,
Banned for having "do not cross mei-o line" placed on inappropriate areas!


----------



## Diablo1123 (Sep 25, 2008)

banned for wanting those lines removed


----------



## Twiggy12 (Sep 25, 2008)

banned for banning someone without authority... OH CRAP


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 25, 2008)

Banned for waiting for those lines to be removed.


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 25, 2008)

Banned for acknowledging an R4 fanboy!


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 25, 2008)

Banned because I didn't know he was an r4 fanboy at the time.

Please don't p0wn me!!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 25, 2008)

Banned for  the ultimate beve sig!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Veho (Sep 25, 2008)

Banned until you explain what "beve" means!


----------



## Sh!fT_23 (Sep 25, 2008)

banned for not knowing 'who' beve is


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 25, 2008)

Veho said:
			
		

> Banned until you explain what "beve" means!


Wait for Holaitsme to explain, he'll do it the best.....

sh!ft, banned for knowing trivial stuff..


----------



## Sh!fT_23 (Sep 25, 2008)

banned for once thinking i was beve


----------



## Veho (Sep 25, 2008)

Banned for banning me for not knowing who or what a beve is! 

The Google, it does nothing!


----------



## Sh!fT_23 (Sep 25, 2008)

zomg lol banned for googling it


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 25, 2008)

Yeah, beve is too secret for Google!!
Banned for thinking you could even find it there!!

beve is a GBAtemp member.....very funny one...Just check Holaitsme sig!!


----------



## Sh!fT_23 (Sep 25, 2008)

banned for disobeying only rule in banning person directly above you.
banned for ur disgraceful epic fail


----------



## Veho (Sep 25, 2008)

Banned because the guy Hola quotes in his sig, says right there, is Hexane26. 

QUOTE(Hexane26 @ Sep 22 2008, 11:01 PM) * 


Banned for inside jokes.


----------



## Sh!fT_23 (Sep 25, 2008)

banned because wtf?


----------



## Veho (Sep 25, 2008)

I was banning Toni, but then you butted in. Ban you too.


----------



## agentgamma (Sep 25, 2008)

Banned because I am installing Zango, Bonzibuddy and Spysheriff to enhance my computers quality and it takes a while =P


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 25, 2008)

Banned because that sounds like an awful lot of effort.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 25, 2008)

Banned for double posting in Gores comment box.  Shame on you.


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 25, 2008)

Banned because who wouldn't.


----------



## Frog (Sep 25, 2008)

banned because i wouldn't.
(I'd triple post)


----------



## Veho (Sep 25, 2008)

Banned for intent of triple posting.


----------



## DarkRey (Sep 25, 2008)

banned for not trying it
its fun


----------



## Minox (Sep 25, 2008)

Banned because I agree that multiple posts is fun...


...in the Testing Area


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 25, 2008)

Veho said:
			
		

> Banned because the guy Hola quotes in his sig, says right there, is Hexane26.
> 
> QUOTE(Hexane26 @ Sep 22 2008, 11:01 PM) *
> 
> ...


Banned because beve is Hexane.....It's the same guy, and it's not an inside joke!!

Hola, explain to Veho who and what beve/Hexane is!


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Sep 25, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Veho said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



banned for not explaining that beve is a special ed type kid with attention and grammatical issues


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 25, 2008)

Banned for saying it bluntly and making me chuckle!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 25, 2008)

Banned for  chuckling around men!!


----------



## Isaiah (Sep 25, 2008)

you are banned for spying on trolleydave little perv


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 25, 2008)

banned for making it sound wrong.


p.s: To people who don't know who hexane is, he first started out with the username "beve" now I first met beve when he said moonshell is pointless, then he started bitching about ysmenu and how he couldn't get it to work. Next, beve made some "custom firmwares" for the r4(which where really hex edited versions of r4 1.18) and how it would stop it from bricking the ds when the supposed r4 bricking firmware hadn't even come out yet. 

Then he made a new account under the name hexane26 and was shortly found out by trolleydave then to make things worse he started telling people that "oh they just used r4 injektor and hex edited" (look at psycoblasters sig) when he had done less.....and now he releases r4-h v2... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





these are just some of the main things hes done, if you look at his profile you'll see all of the worthless posts.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 25, 2008)

Banned because I'm  not spying.....it looks like you don't know what kind of special relationship us two have!


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 25, 2008)

Banned because I never said you where a spy.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 26, 2008)

Banned because my post jumped to new page, so I didn't see you actually posted right before me!!

Banned for  managing to post such big post before me with this few words!!


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 26, 2008)

Banned for having jumping skills.


----------



## Diablo1123 (Sep 26, 2008)

Banned for pretty much being the reason this thread is alive
Which isn't a bad thing


----------



## junk_man32 (Sep 26, 2008)

banned cause your the bako ckup loader leaker and waninkoko stopped it becasue of you and because your from tehskeen not gbatemp


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 26, 2008)

Banned for 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




?!


----------



## Mei-o (Sep 26, 2008)

By the power invested in me, I now pronounce you ban and wife.


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Sep 26, 2008)

banned for being a proponent of ecchi


----------



## Diablo1123 (Sep 26, 2008)

Banned for not having an avatar or a picture in your sig. Thus making you hard to remember


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Sep 26, 2008)

banned for hypocrisy


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 26, 2008)

Banned for not knowing the meaning of the word hypocrisy.


----------



## Mei-o (Sep 26, 2008)

Banned, haven't banned you in a while.


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 26, 2008)

Banned because that is due to our different time zones.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 26, 2008)

Banned because of that thing you did that day, you know, in that place.


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 26, 2008)

Banned.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 26, 2008)

Who me?  No , I'm afraid that you are most mistaken good sir.  It is you that is banned.


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 26, 2008)

No, I am afraid that in the end you will be banned...
BANNED.


----------



## Mei-o (Sep 26, 2008)

Everyone already has and will get BANNED.


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 26, 2008)

Banned for lying and this time i am telling the truth.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 26, 2008)

Banned for telling the actual truth in a crooked world full of bent truths.


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 26, 2008)

Banned for barely noticing.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 26, 2008)

Banned because as you know my observational powers are immense, comporable to that of a drugged koala bear.


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 26, 2008)

Banned for not knowing that i am that koala.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 26, 2008)

Banned so I can be like said koala in front of tonights The Office and Supernatural.


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 26, 2008)

Banned because this is my last ban for today.


----------



## ShakeBunny (Sep 26, 2008)

Banned for no longer banning others.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Sep 26, 2008)

Banned for pointing out the obvious.


----------



## Mei-o (Sep 26, 2008)

Banned because Captain Oblivious is underrated.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Sep 26, 2008)

Banned, because Captain obvious is far too often mentioned.


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 26, 2008)

Banned for switching places with mei-o.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Sep 26, 2008)

Banned, because I never switched places to begin with.


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 26, 2008)

Banned for not accepting fate.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Sep 26, 2008)

Banned because you have multiple Avatars and Siggys.


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 26, 2008)

Banned for quoting yourself.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Sep 26, 2008)

Banned for saying that "Ojsinnerz" is my name.


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 26, 2008)

Banned because it was.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 26, 2008)

Banned because you should gamble rather than ban people around!


----------



## DarkRey (Sep 26, 2008)

banned because if everyone start gambling no one will come and play with us


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 26, 2008)

Banned for lies!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 26, 2008)

Banned for fries!!


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 26, 2008)

Banned for spies!!!


----------



## Veho (Sep 26, 2008)

Banned for pies!


----------



## DarkRey (Sep 26, 2008)

banned in the name of the holy grail


----------



## Veho (Sep 26, 2008)

Banned by the Holy Hand Grenade of Antioch!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 26, 2008)

Banned for the rabbit of Caerbannog!


----------



## Mei-o (Sep 26, 2008)

Banned because I have no idea what the heck that is.


----------



## Veho (Sep 26, 2008)

Banned for not knowing the Guardian to the Cave of the Legendary Black Beast of Aaaaarrrrrggggghhhhh.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 26, 2008)

Banned for knowing the secrets and the way to Bridge of Death!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 26, 2008)

Banned cos that rabbit has sharp pointy nasty teeth.


----------



## DarkRey (Sep 26, 2008)

banned cos that duck has sharp clear xray eyes.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 26, 2008)

Banned because I can't remember any ducks on Arthurs Holy Quest!


----------



## Veho (Sep 26, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Banned because I can't remember any ducks on Arthurs Holy Quest!


Indeed! Only a woman who weighs no more than a duck! Therefore, she is made of wood! (She also turned Costello into a newt). 



Also, banned.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 26, 2008)

Indeed, a WITCH.....She's dressed as one, therefore, she MUST be a witch!!







Banned for ever doubting that!


----------



## DarkRey (Sep 26, 2008)

banned because we will never doubt of it, your majesty


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 26, 2008)

Banned because it's a smart move not to doubt it again!


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 26, 2008)

Banned because I still have doubts.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 26, 2008)

Banned because Monty Python and The Holy Grail will remove all doubts!! You should watch it..


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 26, 2008)

Banned because I don't have enough time to watch minuscule movies.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 26, 2008)

Banned for blasphemy.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 27, 2008)

@Holaitsme:


			
				TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Banned for blasphemy.


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 27, 2008)

Banned : (


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 27, 2008)

Double banned.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 27, 2008)

Banned : )


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 27, 2008)

banned $_$


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 27, 2008)

Banned ;_:


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 27, 2008)

Banned (*.*)


----------



## Sephi (Sep 27, 2008)

Banned v¯v


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Sep 27, 2008)

Banned! o_0


----------



## Sephi (Sep 27, 2008)

Banned


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 27, 2008)

Banned (-: D


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Sep 27, 2008)

Banned ㅠ.ㅠ


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 27, 2008)

banned


----------



## Osaka (Sep 27, 2008)

Banned for not banning the person above you


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 27, 2008)

Banned because he just did that!


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 27, 2008)

Banned because what happened to the "you are" in front of the word banned.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 27, 2008)

Because we're all way too lazy, and you're banned for making me say it.


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 27, 2008)

You are banned for being lazy.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 27, 2008)

Banned you are, for not being lazy.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 27, 2008)

Banned, it's what YOU are!


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Sep 27, 2008)

banned for spamming this thread


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 27, 2008)

Banned for thinking it was spam.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 27, 2008)

Banned because Spam and cheese sandwiches are ideal munchies.


----------



## Sh!fT_23 (Sep 27, 2008)

banned because zomgwtfbbq, have u ever tasted spam! not exactly 'ideal'!


----------



## Sephi (Sep 27, 2008)

banned because my sig is better than yours


----------



## Sh!fT_23 (Sep 27, 2008)

banned because i know


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 27, 2008)

Banned for sounding sad.


----------



## Sh!fT_23 (Sep 27, 2008)

banned for realising

↓  banned because i'm too tired to do it later


----------



## DarkAura (Sep 27, 2008)

You can't pre-ban.  So I ban you.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 27, 2008)

Banned because sh!ft is still lurking...


----------



## Banger (Sep 27, 2008)

Banned for wanting to ban me


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 27, 2008)

Banned, who wouldn't with that username.


----------



## Banger (Sep 27, 2008)

Banned for hating on my username


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 27, 2008)

Banned, I didn't say I hated it.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 27, 2008)

Banned because your the bako ckup loader leaker and waninkoko stopped it becasue of you and because your from tehskeen not gbatemp


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 27, 2008)

Banned for making me laugh when you replied to it with


----------



## Banger (Sep 27, 2008)

Banned for not saying why you banned me because of my name!


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 27, 2008)

Banned *ban*g*ban*ger


----------



## Banger (Sep 27, 2008)

Holaitsme said:
			
		

> Banned *ban*g*ban*ger


Banned for being logical


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 27, 2008)

Banned for not seeing obvious earlier!!


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 27, 2008)

Banned for leaking the bako ckup loader leaker.


----------



## Banger (Sep 27, 2008)

banned for banning those who say I did not see the obvious.


----------



## DarkRey (Sep 27, 2008)

banned for not leaking the new Beve's R4ds-H V99 unhacked firmware.


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 27, 2008)

Banned because i hacked into his computer using a tracking cook and i now have r4ds-h v99.


----------



## DarkRey (Sep 27, 2008)

banned because i asked for R4ds-H V*99* not V3


----------



## Banger (Sep 27, 2008)

Banned for being CRAZY!


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 27, 2008)

DarkRey said:
			
		

> banned because i asked for R4ds-H V*99* not V3



Banned for editing your post.


----------



## Banger (Sep 27, 2008)

banned for complainging about people editing their posts


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 27, 2008)

Banned for being nonchalantly about it.


----------



## Banger (Sep 27, 2008)

Banned for banning someone for being nonchalant.


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 27, 2008)

Banned for overuse of banning.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 27, 2008)

Banned for being up either really early or really late!


----------



## Banger (Sep 27, 2008)

Banned for baning someone for being really early on banning someone


----------



## DarkRey (Sep 27, 2008)

banned for not being earlier than the person above you 



			
				Holaitsme said:
			
		

> DarkRey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



banned because i never edited my post


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 27, 2008)

Banned.jpg


----------



## Raika (Sep 27, 2008)

banned for not banning clearly


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 27, 2008)

Banned.gif


----------



## Raika (Sep 27, 2008)

banned.png


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 27, 2008)

Banned.exe


----------



## Frog (Sep 27, 2008)

banned.mp3


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 27, 2008)

Banned.avi


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 27, 2008)

Banned.nds


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 27, 2008)

Banned.sav


----------



## Frog (Sep 27, 2008)

banned.wad


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 27, 2008)

Banned.dldi


----------



## Frog (Sep 27, 2008)

Banned.ban


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 27, 2008)

Banned.gba


----------



## R2DJ (Sep 27, 2008)

Banned.ktnxbai


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 27, 2008)

banned.pl0x


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 27, 2008)

Banned.plu


----------



## Frog (Sep 27, 2008)

banned.some really awesome file type


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 27, 2008)

Banned.iso


----------



## Frog (Sep 27, 2008)

banned.pdf


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 27, 2008)

Banned.ass


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 27, 2008)

Banned.psd


----------



## Frog (Sep 27, 2008)

banned..


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 27, 2008)

banned.simple


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Sep 27, 2008)

im banned for losing my temper with r4 noobs


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 27, 2008)

Banned for snapping.


----------



## psycoblaster (Sep 27, 2008)

Banned cuz you siad I should be a ds beve and 4 sad e should filmwire ds on foront of a door. Banned.


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 27, 2008)

Banned for being a knob.


----------



## Sh!fT_23 (Sep 27, 2008)

Banned cause we need to get to 500 pages


----------



## Frog (Sep 27, 2008)

banned because if we do, it might rain monkeys!
MONKEYS OF DOOM!!!!


----------



## psycoblaster (Sep 27, 2008)

banned because if it rains monkeys of doom, it might rain bonemonkeys!!!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 27, 2008)

Banned because Bonemonkey is history.....Stop  living in the past, and move to the present!


----------



## psycoblaster (Sep 27, 2008)

banned because you don't know the truth - BM IS STILL ALIVE !!!


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 27, 2008)

Banned for being the beve moderator


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 27, 2008)

Banned because I know he's live.....but that doesn't make any difference for me!


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 27, 2008)

Banned for despising bonemonkey.


----------



## DarkRey (Sep 27, 2008)

banned because i just heard that beve/hexan26 is actually bonemonkey!!!


----------



## ZonMachi (Sep 27, 2008)

ban because your from Sparta


----------



## Vincent T (Sep 27, 2008)

^ banned becuase no one knows what your talking about.


----------



## DarkRey (Sep 27, 2008)

banned because this is Sparta!!!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 27, 2008)

Banned because this is never, under any circumstances, not for one single moment, never ever ever Sparta.


----------



## DarkRey (Sep 27, 2008)

banned because u should give those glasses a good clean, this is not breast land..actually i would loved if it was...em...back to topic... THIS IS SPARTAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 27, 2008)

Banned because your brain needs a good cleaning.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 27, 2008)

Banned for getting in the way of me saying to DarkRey that he's banned because it is not Sparta, it's Camelot :

"We're Knights of the Round Table.
We ban whene'er we're able.
We do routines and chorus scenes
With footwork impeccable.
We dine well here in Camelot.
We eat ham and jam and spam a lot."


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 27, 2008)

Banned.dpg


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 27, 2008)

Banned.In.Space.mpg


----------



## DarkRey (Sep 27, 2008)

banned.in.cave.gay.PDF 


p.s
PDF= pedophile


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 27, 2008)

Banned for coming out to GBAtemp instead of your parents.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 27, 2008)

Banned because Big Brother is watching!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 27, 2008)

Banned because of you watching Big Brother.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 27, 2008)

Banned because there was time,  when I  poked BigBrother in eye!!


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 28, 2008)

Banned, is there a reason why i cant see the shoutbox?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 28, 2008)

Banned because there is!


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 28, 2008)

Banned for not telling me.


----------



## Sh!fT_23 (Sep 28, 2008)

Banned because we regret to inform you that your ban has been rejected in order for a better one to take it's place. Have a nice day.


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 28, 2008)

ban + ban=sh!ft


----------



## Frog (Sep 28, 2008)

banishment!


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 28, 2008)

banboozled!


----------



## Frog (Sep 28, 2008)

banboo


----------



## juggernaut911 (Sep 28, 2008)

this thread isnt dead yet?


----------



## junk_man32 (Sep 28, 2008)

Holaitsme said:
			
		

> Banned for not telling me.


NICE SIG DOWN THERE, LOL!!!!!


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 28, 2008)

I now know the secret's of frog pony's.....banned.

Edit: this thread will never be dead when i am around!


----------



## Frog (Sep 28, 2008)

who told you my secrets... banned!


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 28, 2008)

banned, it was p1ngpong.


----------



## Frog (Sep 28, 2008)

banned because


----------



## Diablo1123 (Sep 28, 2008)

Banned for fun


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 28, 2008)

Banned because


----------



## Diablo1123 (Sep 28, 2008)

Banned because this isn't a smiley face --> :)


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 28, 2008)

Banned for having an extra 1 in your username.


----------



## Frog (Sep 28, 2008)

banned because this is a frowny face.




or is it!?

Curse my slowness!


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 28, 2008)

/B/anned.


----------



## Diablo1123 (Sep 28, 2008)

Banned for being older then me.


----------



## Frog (Sep 28, 2008)

banned for being a baby.


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 28, 2008)

Banned for being minuscule.


----------



## Diablo1123 (Sep 28, 2008)

Banned because I joined before you :)


----------



## Frog (Sep 28, 2008)

banned cause no one cares.


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 28, 2008)

Banned for touching yourself at night.


----------



## Diablo1123 (Sep 28, 2008)

Banned for knowing that


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 28, 2008)

Banned for not.


----------



## Diablo1123 (Sep 28, 2008)

Banned for believe in dead people.


----------



## Frog (Sep 28, 2008)

banned cause the words, believing.
and everyone knows dead people are real, what do you think cemeteries are for?


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 28, 2008)

BANWED !


----------



## Diablo1123 (Sep 28, 2008)

Banned for being a grammer nazi.

edit; damn too late

They aren't dead, they're just sleeping


----------



## Frog (Sep 28, 2008)

EXTREME FROGPONY BAN!!!!


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 28, 2008)

Banned ij anm trytopuinb g wirghg mggy eslbiowa.


----------



## Diablo1123 (Sep 28, 2008)

<!--coloro:#000000--><span style="color:#000000"><!--/coloro-->B<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#040400--><span style="color:#040400"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#080800--><span style="color:#080800"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0D0D00--><span style="color:#0D0D00"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#111100--><span style="color:#111100"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#151500--><span style="color:#151500"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1A1A00--><span style="color:#1A1A00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1E1E00--><span style="color:#1E1E00"><!--/coloro-->b<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#222200--><span style="color:#222200"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#272700--><span style="color:#272700"><!--/coloro-->c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2B2B00--><span style="color:#2B2B00"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2F2F00--><span style="color:#2F2F00"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#343400--><span style="color:#343400"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#383800--><span style="color:#383800"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3C3C00--><span style="color:#3C3C00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#414100--><span style="color:#414100"><!--/coloro-->I<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#454500--><span style="color:#454500"><!--/coloro-->'<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#494900--><span style="color:#494900"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4E4E00--><span style="color:#4E4E00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#525200--><span style="color:#525200"><!--/coloro-->g<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#565600--><span style="color:#565600"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5B5B00--><span style="color:#5B5B00"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5F5F00--><span style="color:#5F5F00"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#636300--><span style="color:#636300"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#686800--><span style="color:#686800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6C6C00--><span style="color:#6C6C00"><!--/coloro-->g<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#707000--><span style="color:#707000"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#757500--><span style="color:#757500"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#797900--><span style="color:#797900"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7D7D00--><span style="color:#7D7D00"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#828200--><span style="color:#828200"><!--/coloro-->w<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#868600--><span style="color:#868600"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8A8A00--><span style="color:#8A8A00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8F8F00--><span style="color:#8F8F00"><!--/coloro-->I<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#939300--><span style="color:#939300"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#979700--><span style="color:#979700"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9C9C00--><span style="color:#9C9C00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A0A000--><span style="color:#A0A000"><!--/coloro-->p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A4A400--><span style="color:#A4A400"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A9A900--><span style="color:#A9A900"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#ADAD00--><span style="color:#ADAD00"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B1B100--><span style="color:#B1B100"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B6B600--><span style="color:#B6B600"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#BABA00--><span style="color:#BABA00"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#BEBE00--><span style="color:#BEBE00"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C3C300--><span style="color:#C3C300"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C7C700--><span style="color:#C7C700"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#CBCB00--><span style="color:#CBCB00"><!--/coloro-->g<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#D0D000--><span style="color:#D0D000"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#D4D400--><span style="color:#D4D400"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#D8D800--><span style="color:#D8D800"><!--/coloro-->,<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#DDDD00--><span style="color:#DDDD00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E1E100--><span style="color:#E1E100"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E5E500--><span style="color:#E5E500"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#EAEA00--><span style="color:#EAEA00"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#EEEE00--><span style="color:#EEEE00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#F2F200--><span style="color:#F2F200"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#F7F700--><span style="color:#F7F700"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FBFB00--><span style="color:#FBFB00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFFE00--><span style="color:#FFFE00"><!--/coloro-->f<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFF900--><span style="color:#FFF900"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFF500--><span style="color:#FFF500"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFF100--><span style="color:#FFF100"><!--/coloro-->g<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFEC00--><span style="color:#FFEC00"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFE800--><span style="color:#FFE800"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFE400--><span style="color:#FFE400"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFDF00--><span style="color:#FFDF00"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFDB00--><span style="color:#FFDB00"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFD700--><span style="color:#FFD700"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFD200--><span style="color:#FFD200"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFCE00--><span style="color:#FFCE00"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFCA00--><span style="color:#FFCA00"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFC500--><span style="color:#FFC500"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFC100--><span style="color:#FFC100"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFBD00--><span style="color:#FFBD00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFB800--><span style="color:#FFB800"><!--/coloro-->A<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFB400--><span style="color:#FFB400"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFB000--><span style="color:#FFB000"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFAB00--><span style="color:#FFAB00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFA700--><span style="color:#FFA700"><!--/coloro-->I<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFA300--><span style="color:#FFA300"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF9E00--><span style="color:#FF9E00"><!--/coloro-->w<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF9A00--><span style="color:#FF9A00"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF9600--><span style="color:#FF9600"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF9100--><span style="color:#FF9100"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF8D00--><span style="color:#FF8D00"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF8900--><span style="color:#FF8900"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF8400--><span style="color:#FF8400"><!--/coloro-->p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF8000--><span style="color:#FF8000"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF7C00--><span style="color:#FF7C00"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF7700--><span style="color:#FF7700"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF7300--><span style="color:#FF7300"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF6F00--><span style="color:#FF6F00"><!--/coloro-->T<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF6A00--><span style="color:#FF6A00"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF6600--><span style="color:#FF6600"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF6200--><span style="color:#FF6200"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF5D00--><span style="color:#FF5D00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF5900--><span style="color:#FF5900"><!--/coloro-->H<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF5500--><span style="color:#FF5500"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF5000--><span style="color:#FF5000"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF4C00--><span style="color:#FF4C00"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF4800--><span style="color:#FF4800"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF4300--><span style="color:#FF4300"><!--/coloro-->w<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF3F00--><span style="color:#FF3F00"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF3B00--><span style="color:#FF3B00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF3600--><span style="color:#FF3600"><!--/coloro-->N<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF3200--><span style="color:#FF3200"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF2E00--><span style="color:#FF2E00"><!--/coloro-->g<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF2900--><span style="color:#FF2900"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF2500--><span style="color:#FF2500"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF2100--><span style="color:#FF2100"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF1C00--><span style="color:#FF1C00"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF1800--><span style="color:#FF1800"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF1400--><span style="color:#FF1400"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 28, 2008)

Banned, i wonder why your fingers are sore???


----------



## Frog (Sep 28, 2008)

banned because maybe he plays the piano... ALOT?


----------



## Frog (Sep 28, 2008)

selfban for being so damn awesome.


----------



## Diablo1123 (Sep 28, 2008)

Banned because my i haven't played the piano since 6th grade
actually its just my right index finger


----------



## Frog (Sep 28, 2008)

banned because it serves you right.
you should only put PENCILS in a pencil sharpener.


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 28, 2008)

Banned for being an uber hax0r.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 28, 2008)

Banned for quoting uber hax0r!


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 28, 2008)

SNEAK BAN ATTACK!!!


----------



## DarkRey (Sep 28, 2008)

hell no boy!!
ur sneaking wasn't sneak enough. so 
P0WND... i mean.... BANNED


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 28, 2008)

banned behind enemy lines, so p0wned!


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 28, 2008)

Banned for absolutely posittutly reason!


----------



## Mei-o (Sep 28, 2008)

Banned because your new avvie doesn't have droopy eyes.


----------



## DarkRey (Sep 28, 2008)

banned for 


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> My friends came over while I was playing KH2. They still use this as a way to question my sexuality.


 are u a female or female? (sorry no male)


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 28, 2008)

Banned because I feel no ban towards me.


----------



## Mei-o (Sep 28, 2008)

Banned! Awesome! I just cheered you up with a ban!


----------



## DarkRey (Sep 28, 2008)

lame ban


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 28, 2008)

DarkRey=BANNED


----------



## Mei-o (Sep 28, 2008)

Banned because I'm adding that when I make a new dictionary.


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 28, 2008)

Banned for lies!


----------



## Mei-o (Sep 28, 2008)

Banned because if I let someone else ban with a reason like "Banned for truth.", the game is going to hell again.


----------



## DarkRey (Sep 28, 2008)

banned for truth
lets go to hell now!!!


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 28, 2008)

Banned, I think not.


----------



## Mei-o (Sep 28, 2008)

Banned because I can barely feel my right hand's fingers.


----------



## DarkRey (Sep 28, 2008)

banned because my one "feels good man"


----------



## Mei-o (Sep 28, 2008)

Banned because for some strange reason, I hate that quote.


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 28, 2008)

Banned


----------



## DarkRey (Sep 28, 2008)

Banned


----------



## Mei-o (Sep 28, 2008)

Banned because the PB staff still haven't deleted this, they seem to enjoy it, all the other suggestive ones were deleted REALLY fast.


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 28, 2008)

*saves to computer* banned for not following the rules.


----------



## DarkRey (Sep 28, 2008)

*gone to toilet* 
banned


----------



## Mei-o (Sep 28, 2008)

Banned, let's sink this page.




			
				Holaitsme said:
			
		

> *saves to computer* banned for not following the rules.


WHERE'S YOUR C.C. NAO!?


----------



## DarkRey (Sep 28, 2008)

banned because i just heard that hurricane Kyle is coming ur way (both of u)
http://uk.news.yahoo.com/rtrs/20080928/tts...le-d1d4700.html


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 28, 2008)

Mei-o said:
			
		

> Banned, let's sink this page.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Shes in an ocean where sunrise will kill her off, why do you ask?


----------



## Mei-o (Sep 28, 2008)

Banned because Sunrise is just stupid.


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 28, 2008)

Banned, to tired to think of something.


----------



## DarkRey (Sep 28, 2008)

Drink some Ban-bulls


----------



## psycoblaster (Sep 28, 2008)

banned for not banning someone with Bansters


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 28, 2008)

Banned for urge to translate everything that comes to your hands..


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 28, 2008)

Banned for not having the urge to translate everything.


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 28, 2008)

Banned for having unnatural urges!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 28, 2008)

Banned because radiation is my urge..


----------



## psycoblaster (Sep 28, 2008)

banned for being a knob jockey


----------



## Frog (Sep 28, 2008)

banned for being a jockey knob.


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 28, 2008)

Banned for being a gorfynop.


----------



## Frog (Sep 28, 2008)

banned for being a meholaits


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 28, 2008)

Banned for fart knocking.


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 28, 2008)

Banned for being lost.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 28, 2008)

Banned for good orientation!!


----------



## Frog (Sep 28, 2008)

banned for east.


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 28, 2008)

Little frog when you grow up you will be a prince until then-BANNED!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 28, 2008)

Banned for kissing said froggy in the hopes he turns out to be a prince.


----------



## Frog (Sep 28, 2008)

banned because frogponys don't turn into princes... they just more handsome!
curse my slowness again!


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 28, 2008)

Banned for living the way of life.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 28, 2008)

Banned because you complain no-one is around to ban when you are and hey presto, there you are in front of me as usual.  Bloody queue jumpers!


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 28, 2008)

funny??? when?? banned???


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 28, 2008)

Banned for making TrolleyDave a sad panda. lol


----------



## Frog (Sep 28, 2008)

banned.
nuff said.

this seems to be the only active thread in the testing area at the moment.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 28, 2008)

Banned because it's never enuff.


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 28, 2008)

Banned because this ban can't even describe my rage.


----------



## Frog (Sep 28, 2008)

banned because it's a very happy rage... i hope


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 28, 2008)

Banned  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Spoiler


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 28, 2008)

Banned using the torture technique of The Comfy Chair.


----------



## Frog (Sep 28, 2008)

banned because that episode of southpark was two weeks ago for me.


Curses again!
i really need to stop using my turtle computer.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 28, 2008)

Banned for using LOGO.


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 28, 2008)

Banished from the land of happy.


----------



## Frog (Sep 28, 2008)

banned because am i welcome in this "happy land"?


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 28, 2008)

banned, you created it.


----------



## Frog (Sep 28, 2008)

banned cause i only discovered it.


----------



## agentgamma (Sep 28, 2008)

Banned because you dont have a sig!


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 28, 2008)

Did you use the discover card?


----------



## Frog (Sep 28, 2008)

banned for posting too slow.
and @agentgamma: i don't have a sig cause i'm just too awesome.
(and i can't think of one.)


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 28, 2008)

Banned because i dont want to hear that from you.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 28, 2008)

Banned for being too awesome.


----------



## Frog (Sep 28, 2008)

banned because i am pretty awesome. *blushes*


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 28, 2008)

Banned because we're nearing 500th page...


----------



## Frog (Sep 28, 2008)

banned because you might, but i'm actually going backwards!


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 28, 2008)

Banned because only the day in a frogpony's life that happens.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 28, 2008)

Banned for  quoting even beves comments!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




That's devotion!!


----------



## Frog (Sep 28, 2008)

banned cause you know far too much.

damn, too slow again!


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 28, 2008)

Banned for knowing just enough.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 28, 2008)

Banned because Radioactive Force knows everything there is to know!!


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 28, 2008)

Banned because I want to know what things there aren't to know.


----------



## DarkRey (Sep 28, 2008)

banned because secrets are secrets are secrets


----------



## Sh!fT_23 (Sep 28, 2008)

banned cause i want to be on page 500


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 28, 2008)

Banned for premature e-post-ulation.


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 28, 2008)

Banned for bauning.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 28, 2008)

Banned for making me go


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 28, 2008)

Banned that looks like miles edgeworth with his wtf face.


----------



## DarkRey (Sep 28, 2008)

banned because im gonna start bumping so we can get to the 500th page.
i heard toni is going to dance on the pole today


----------



## DarkRey (Sep 28, 2008)

BANNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 28, 2008)

Dammit i swear you took my idea like for reals.

edit:damn you post merger from hell


----------



## DarkRey (Sep 28, 2008)

banned for not banning a banned person who was banning the previous banned user who was getting banned by a banned person!!

*Posts merged*

banned because i never heard post mergers were from hells 
what about post dividers? are they from heaven?


----------



## DarkRey (Sep 28, 2008)

damn u post merger
im gonna p0wn u one day
but until take this ban


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 28, 2008)

only 8 more bans to go.


----------



## DarkRey (Sep 28, 2008)

banned because u are wrong only 7 bans to go

*Posts merged*

B


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 28, 2008)

I strongly disagree, BANNED


----------



## DarkRey (Sep 28, 2008)

a


----------



## DarkRey (Sep 28, 2008)

fuck my slow internet connection 
banned

*Posts merged*

continuing my banning day


----------



## DarkRey (Sep 28, 2008)

i haven't used my banhammer for some time 
so take this


----------



## DarkRey (Sep 28, 2008)

u page move or else u will face my mighty banning powers

*Posts merged*

jaba daba daba doooooooooooooo
banned


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 28, 2008)

Banned for being a loon.


----------



## DarkRey (Sep 28, 2008)

banned because i will start writing my serious banning reasons later

Hoorrayyyyyyyyyyy
it moved!!! 
500th page


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 28, 2008)

BAN PAAARTEY!!!!!


----------



## WildWon (Sep 28, 2008)

I return for the party.

AND TO BAN TONI!!! BWAHAHAHA!!!

Banned.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks WildWon.....I was waiting for that!!


----------



## Jerme (Sep 28, 2008)

banned for being gay


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 28, 2008)

Banned because you don't know crap what's going on here!!

And banned for homophobia!!


----------



## WildWon (Sep 28, 2008)

Banned for not staying to cuddle after last night


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 28, 2008)

Banned for leaving less then the agreed price on the table the morning after.


----------



## Orc (Sep 28, 2008)

Banned for being a courtesan.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 28, 2008)

Banned for being a concubine.


----------



## Uzumakijl (Sep 28, 2008)

Banned for being duckman


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 28, 2008)

Banned for not being Cornfed.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 28, 2008)

Ban because I'm  about to walk  my girlfriend home...and I'll be absent  for one hour...
..
..but..
..
I'll be back!!

(cookie for the reference)


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 28, 2008)

Banned for putting your girlfriend above the banning! (Although who wouldn't! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Tell her TrolleyDave says hi!)


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 28, 2008)

Banned because I'd put her above you fucks anytime......

(I love you guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I didn't mean that!! )






EDIT: Girlfriend says Hi! to you too, and she loves your avatar!!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 28, 2008)

Banned for turning me into a laughing machine!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 28, 2008)

Banned because I tend to do that,  turn people into machines..


----------



## Mei-o (Sep 29, 2008)

Banned because these stuff usually end up in robot rebellions.


----------



## Frog (Sep 29, 2008)

banned because your just scared.


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 29, 2008)

Banned for lies.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 29, 2008)

Banned for telling porkies.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 29, 2008)

Banned for chops..


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 29, 2008)

Banned for knowing to little.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 29, 2008)

Hehe, finally....Beat you to it, banned!!


----------



## Sh!fT_23 (Sep 29, 2008)

BANNED because of BAN Australian time zone making me sleep through page 500. GOD BANNIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

BAN U ALL TO HELL!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 29, 2008)

Banned for the use of a 1 after a !


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 29, 2008)

Banned for trying so desperately to make us forget of what happened....


----------



## Frog (Sep 29, 2008)

banned cause i went to sleep on page 148.
i missed the party.


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 29, 2008)

Banned, sleep is for the weak!!


----------



## Frog (Sep 29, 2008)

banned, did i say sleep?
i meant not awake.


----------



## ENDscape (Sep 29, 2008)

banned, Sucks to be the person i have to ban since my last ban around four days ago XD


----------



## Frog (Sep 29, 2008)

banned because it hurts...


----------



## ENDscape (Sep 29, 2008)

Banned because im back to banning people


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 29, 2008)

Banned because I knew frogponys couldn't handle it.

EditAMN you!


----------



## ENDscape (Sep 29, 2008)

Banned for slowness. Muhahaha


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 29, 2008)

Banned for being the reason.


----------



## ENDscape (Sep 29, 2008)

banned for having beve's funny quotes in your siggy XD


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 29, 2008)

Banned for not having one to cherish the memories.


----------



## ENDscape (Sep 29, 2008)

Banned because they're all taken. Everyone put it on their sigs already : (.


----------



## Mei-o (Sep 29, 2008)

Banned because those are indeed overused.


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 29, 2008)

Banned because every post he types is quotable.

Edit: banned for being late while i also was late.


----------



## ENDscape (Sep 29, 2008)

Banned because all his post makes me laugh.


----------



## Frog (Sep 29, 2008)

banned because hahahaha!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 29, 2008)

Banned because frogs or ponies don't laugh.


----------



## Frog (Sep 29, 2008)

banned because frogponies do but.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 29, 2008)

Banned for not telling me about the Tron 2 trailer that's been on-line for ages.


----------



## ENDscape (Sep 29, 2008)

Banned because i thought youd know


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 29, 2008)

Banned, hes trolleydave he knows everything.


----------



## AXYPB (Sep 29, 2008)

Banned for infringing on Toni-Plutonij's license on radioactivity.


----------



## Mei-o (Sep 29, 2008)

Banned because he's allowed to use it, he's part of the Force.


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 29, 2008)

Banned because the force is with you too.


----------



## Frog (Sep 29, 2008)

banned because the force is fiction.


----------



## distorted.freque (Sep 29, 2008)

Banned because the force does exist. You just haven't been looking hard enough.

Double ban because I happen to like your identity. :3 Frogs are cooool.


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 29, 2008)

Banned because no one used a star wars reference.


----------



## Bamboo (Sep 29, 2008)

banned because I hate this thread

*Posts merged*

^banned for double posting


^banned for not double posting and lieing

im banned because I cant ban myself but i tried


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 29, 2008)

Banned because this thread doesn't need you.


----------



## Bamboo (Sep 29, 2008)

banned banned for for being being serious serious


----------



## Mei-o (Sep 29, 2008)

Banned because I'm busting in your home and will carve you into some weird sculpture using this really blunt swiss knife.


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 29, 2008)

Banned because I will take that knife and slice your throat then slide jalapenos down it.


----------



## Mei-o (Sep 29, 2008)

Banned because I'll stab you first with a hidden knife, pull-out your eye then mutilate you to the point where you can't even tell yourself and a fudge cake apart.


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 29, 2008)

Banned because I will be avenged by frog.


----------



## Mei-o (Sep 29, 2008)

Banned because I've already dissected a frog back in Grade 4, this one can be a new test subject.


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 29, 2008)

Banned, Ill let you have that one.


----------



## Mei-o (Sep 29, 2008)

Banned for being a traitor.


----------



## Frog (Sep 29, 2008)

banned for being a double traitor.

and you cant dissect me, i have feelings!


----------



## Mei-o (Sep 29, 2008)

Banned for breaking the chain.


----------



## Frog (Sep 29, 2008)

banned because the chain was weak anyway.


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 29, 2008)

Banned for having no sense of fashion.


----------



## Frog (Sep 29, 2008)

banned cause green is the new yellow.


----------



## Mei-o (Sep 29, 2008)

Banned because green is usually associated with noobs(greenhorn) and perverts(green-minded).


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 29, 2008)

Banned because you're green-minded.


----------



## Frog (Sep 29, 2008)

banned because what does that even mean?
oh wait...


----------



## Mei-o (Sep 29, 2008)

Banned for being a gr33nh0rn.


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 29, 2008)

BaNn3D.


----------



## Mei-o (Sep 29, 2008)

Banned because I got to go.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 29, 2008)

Banned because I just came....


----------



## AeroHex (Sep 29, 2008)

^BANNED FOR GLOBAL WARMING!


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 29, 2008)

My dreams of banning you are done


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 29, 2008)

beve, hi!!
What's up dude, how come you came here?!

Here, have a ban for awesome firmware!!


----------



## Raika (Sep 29, 2008)

banned for letting your dreams be done


----------



## Raika (Sep 29, 2008)

banned myself for being a slow and noob banner and bans for nothing


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 29, 2008)

Banned so I could ban you before Holaitsme..


----------



## Raika (Sep 29, 2008)

banned so i could ban you before anyone else bans you


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 29, 2008)

Banned because you're 500 pages too late..


----------



## Veho (Sep 29, 2008)

I, on the other hand, am right on time! 


BANNED!


----------



## Raika (Sep 29, 2008)

banned because i was accused wrongly as i didnt know that this thread existed until a few days ago


----------



## Raika (Sep 29, 2008)

Ahh man am i the slowest banner or WHaT!! Im always beaten to ban people sob


----------



## Frog (Sep 29, 2008)

banned for double posting AND not banning anyone in the second post.
thats some serious crime.


----------



## isamux (Sep 29, 2008)

Banned! for being faster than me, trying to ban the last banned person

Double Banned! for banning a non banning comment.


----------



## Frog (Sep 29, 2008)

banned for you were the slow one.


----------



## isamux (Sep 29, 2008)

damnit!

I triple ban! you for still being faster than me... ugh!


----------



## Mei-o (Sep 29, 2008)

Banned because this is the first time I ever saw you here.


----------



## isamux (Sep 29, 2008)

Banned!  for not checking this whole ban thread and knowing that I've banned before and have been banned.


----------



## Mei-o (Sep 29, 2008)

Banned for actually expecting me to go through 506 pages just to find out if you've banned and have been banned.


----------



## Raika (Sep 29, 2008)

banned for being lazy just view his profile and check his posts lol


----------



## Mei-o (Sep 29, 2008)

Banned, *CRUNCH* you have a problem with it!?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 29, 2008)

Banned for smart advices..


----------



## Raika (Sep 29, 2008)

banned myself for using cloud as my avatar


----------



## Mei-o (Sep 29, 2008)

Banned because FF7 is zetta overrated.


----------



## Veho (Sep 29, 2008)

Banned... just because. 

(True, it was overrated   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )


----------



## Frog (Sep 29, 2008)

banned because i agree.


----------



## Raika (Sep 29, 2008)

banned because kirby is round and pink like this 

o o


----------



## Frog (Sep 29, 2008)

banned for pointing out the obvious.


----------



## agentgamma (Sep 29, 2008)

banned for pointing out the obvious that kirby being pink and round is the obvious


----------



## Frog (Sep 29, 2008)

banned because i thought he was triangular...


----------



## Veho (Sep 29, 2008)

Banned for your misconception.


----------



## agentgamma (Sep 29, 2008)

Banned for not joining om my birthday


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 29, 2008)

Banned for being an agent of gamma, yet I see no Hulk like abilities.


----------



## agentgamma (Sep 29, 2008)

Banned because I like your display picture!!! Its a duck (i think  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 29, 2008)

Banned because it's not a duck, it's Duckman.


----------



## agentgamma (Sep 29, 2008)

Banned because its over 9000!!!


----------



## Veho (Sep 29, 2008)

Banned because it's _not_.


----------



## agentgamma (Sep 29, 2008)

Banned because your post count is NOT the answer to life the universe and everything =P


----------



## Frog (Sep 29, 2008)

banned because yours is one too many.
and its 8958 off being over 9000!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 29, 2008)

Banned because I'm 7600


----------



## agentgamma (Sep 29, 2008)

Banned because you are a bad defense attorney


----------



## Mei-o (Sep 29, 2008)

Banned because he isn't even an attorney to start with.


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Sep 29, 2008)

banned for not whining about getting the redesigned nds


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 29, 2008)

Banned because I'm interested in how will next NDS look like..


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Sep 29, 2008)

banned because you might actually get one before we get workarounds.


----------



## Veho (Sep 29, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Banned because I'm interested in how will next NDS look like..


Banned, because:


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 29, 2008)

Banned because you're a liar and a faker Veho!!!!!!!

You know that Gizmodo isn't  Nintendo!!


----------



## agentgamma (Sep 29, 2008)

BANNED! Because Gizmodo could be Nintendo under a disguise to fool government authorities!
*ITS A SUPER DUPER CONSPIRACY! *


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 29, 2008)

Banned because Nintendo is already too powerful and doesn't need to fool authorities at all.....Nintendo IS authority!!


----------



## WildWon (Sep 29, 2008)

Banned for not respecting MY authority.

For shame.

*MUAH*


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 29, 2008)

I'll always respect your authority WildWon, even if you are my enemy for life!!


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 29, 2008)

Banned for greatness.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 29, 2008)

Thank you very much!!

Take one ban of greatness for yourself sir!!


----------



## ShakeBunny (Sep 29, 2008)

Banned because I'm bored.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 29, 2008)

Banned because we kill boredom!!


----------



## DarkRey (Sep 29, 2008)

banned for being a murderer


----------



## ShakeBunny (Sep 29, 2008)

Banned for judging others.


----------



## ENDscape (Sep 29, 2008)

Banned for defending penguins.


----------



## xalphax (Sep 29, 2008)

banned as precaution


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 29, 2008)

Banned for Seging over Nintendo!!


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 29, 2008)

What the hells "Seging"? Banned for confusing p1ngpongs young mind


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 29, 2008)

Banned for attempting to convince people you're young when you're actually George Burns older brother.


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 29, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Banned for attempting to convince people you're young when you're actually George Burns older brother.



Banned for being three years old and pretending to be 37!

Who the hell is George Burns?


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Sep 29, 2008)

banned for not knowing who george burns is


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 29, 2008)

Banned for getting in the way of my banning p1ngpong for not knowing who the great comedic genius George Burns is.


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 29, 2008)

Grandad?

Banned for having a pic of pops!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 29, 2008)

Banned because future is built on youngs not olds!!


----------



## ShakeBunny (Sep 29, 2008)

Banned for not staying away when you've been banned a thousand times already.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 29, 2008)

Banned because you should have learned by now..I'm invincible, and unbannable!!


----------



## distorted.freque (Sep 29, 2008)

*bans penguindefender because the great Toni Plutonij is right*

Heya, boss.


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 30, 2008)

Banned because then you'll have to ban about 500 other people to avenge him.


----------



## distorted.freque (Sep 30, 2008)

Banned for having a chick avatar. ('Sides, I'm not the only member of his radioactive organization. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 30, 2008)

I must be dreamin'!!

Hi!!!!! distorted.....good to see you back! Are you here for good?

You see, Holaitsme is part of Radioactive Force too....We've become quite large lately..
And you see, this topic is blooming.....I believe we'll get to 10 000 posts......

Not banned because I'm happy to see you!


----------



## distorted.freque (Sep 30, 2008)

Yep, I'm back for a bit. Not yet for good though because I still don't have our laptop back.

And yes, I'm extremely happy to see you too. :3 And shall ban some random passerby who does not even try to make a post in this awesome thread.

Really? Great! I must be notified of these new members immediately so that they can escape my fiery banhammering wrath.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 30, 2008)

Well, once again, it's good to see you!! gizmo_gal is back from time to time, she's been asking about you..

I hope you get your laptop soon!
We've been doing quite a job on this thread......Holaitsme, DarkRey, Tropicana (ex ojsinnerz), Mei-o, Frog, Gore (ex PaperPlane), they are all very active banners, most of them are members of our alliance too..but you just keep on  banning everyone, you need practice to regain your skill!!

Hehe, we even have p1ngpong on our side, guy's hilarious, I like him very much....He's our p0wn commander!!


----------



## distorted.freque (Sep 30, 2008)

Augh! Yeah. I've been missing a lot of people here. :'( Especially gizmo_gal.

I too hope. It's been four weeks now. @[email protected]

Awesome! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And alrighty, boss! But I still ain't banning you on account of bein' the boss and all. X3


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 30, 2008)

You're a good girl distorted.frequency......
GBAtemp  has been infected with the mass of spoiled noobs lately.....I'm counting on all of you to keep the good spirit up!!

And I won't be banning yo for some time, because I'm really happy you're partially back..


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Sep 30, 2008)

banned cause im gonna get another warn increase!!! i think


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 30, 2008)

Banned because I know that am not wanted here right now.

*leaves while you two reminiscence


----------



## distorted.freque (Sep 30, 2008)

Banned for thinking that you are unwanted! Come on, I missed you guys. X3


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 30, 2008)

Raven Darkheart said:
			
		

> banned cause im gonna get another warn increase!!! i think
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly!!


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Sep 30, 2008)

banned cause i flamed r4 noobs for my 1st warn and might get another one for flaming that vader poser


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 30, 2008)

Nah, I don't think you'll get warn for Vader guy.......he's really something...Came few days ago and spammed the whole Testing Area, and now asking if his annoying.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Funny, but he hasn't annoyed me yet..

Banned because you have every right to ban R4 noobs with their annoying questions..


----------



## ENDscape (Sep 30, 2008)

Banned because im going to flame r4 n00bs right now XD. brb, if i find any.


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Sep 30, 2008)

banned because i already know what my custom title will be.

GBATemp's official R4 Flameboy


----------



## distorted.freque (Sep 30, 2008)

Banned for not finding me sooner. I'm an R4 n00b and I need some help. *prepares the hose*

@Raven: Banned for planning ahead. Let's be spontaneous, people!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 30, 2008)

Banned because beve is always there somewhere..


----------



## ENDscape (Sep 30, 2008)

Banned because beve lurks around this site, and maybe created a new account


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 30, 2008)

Banned because he created another account for sure, we just have to find out who it is!!


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 30, 2008)

Banned because he might of been the creation of a temper to annoy people.


----------



## distorted.freque (Sep 30, 2008)

Banned for being possibly right.


----------



## asd135246 (Sep 30, 2008)

Banned for putting 3 "i's" in your post.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 30, 2008)

Yeah, it could even be true......But he's to special to be "imaginary"...

He's the real deal.....

Banning beve/hexane..


----------



## distorted.freque (Sep 30, 2008)

*bans the newcomer with the few posts because of unoriginality* That's the most boring ban I've ever seen.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 30, 2008)

wzzzzzz....wha?

Someone's talking.....

wzzzzzzz.....


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 30, 2008)

distorted.frequency said:
			
		

> *bans the newcomer with the few posts because of unoriginality* That's the most boring ban I've ever seen.


Banned for lies.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 30, 2008)

Banned because it's true.....she wasn't around much lately..


----------



## distorted.freque (Sep 30, 2008)

@Holaitsme: Banned for accusing without evidence. Honestly though, that one's been said already. @[email protected]


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 30, 2008)

Sorry for jumping i front of you miss..


----------



## distorted.freque (Sep 30, 2008)

LOL. Just making it clear that I wasn't banning you in his place.


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 30, 2008)

distorted.frequency said:
			
		

> @Holaitsme: Banned for accusing without evidence. Honestly though, that one's been said already. @[email protected]


Banned, it was suppose to be more boring.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 30, 2008)

Banned because no arguing between our Forces!!


----------



## The Worst (Sep 30, 2008)

YOU ARE ALL UNBANNED











w0rsted


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 30, 2008)

Banned for your idiotic attempt to derail the Name The Movie thread.


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Sep 30, 2008)

distorted.frequency said:
			
		

> @Raven: Banned for planning ahead. Let's be spontaneous, people!



banned for hating ppl that plan


----------



## distorted.freque (Sep 30, 2008)

Banned for being spontaneously incongruent.

I like the word spontaneous. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





...That said, I didn't get what Raven said at all. @[email protected]


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 30, 2008)

Banned cos I haven't banned you in ages! How is it going?


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Sep 30, 2008)

i like to plan ahead.

banned for your semi long absence


----------



## distorted.freque (Sep 30, 2008)

Fine. ^^ I'm waiting patiently for someone to kick me out of this computer. 

Banned for still being so damned awesome. X3 Damn, I like your sig.

@Raven: Banned because we haven't been formally introduced.

@Computer Techies: Banned for coveting our much beloved laptop. >_> *Blames them for semi-long absence*


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 30, 2008)

Banned for making me go "Awww shucks"!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 30, 2008)

I believe that this was going for Trolley..

EDIT: And here it is.....riiight in front of me....banned!!


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Sep 30, 2008)

distorted.frequency said:
			
		

> Fine. ^^ I'm waiting patiently for someone to kick me out of this computer.
> 
> @Raven: Banned because we haven't been formally introduced.



i feel like im at an AA meeting. 

hi im raven and i flame r4 noobs and no..........i dont have a problem


banned for being kicked off the comp


----------



## distorted.freque (Sep 30, 2008)

What can I say? The words sounded somewhat poetic. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Banned for looking at breasts without me!

@Raven: Banned just so I can leave this computer feeling somewhat satisfied at a job well done. >D


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 30, 2008)

Banned for being back all of 5 minutes and already getting in the way! lol And anyone's welcome to stare at breasts with me at any time.  Just remember that sometimes it leaves red handprints on the side of your face!


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Sep 30, 2008)

distorted.frequency said:
			
		

> What can I say? The words sounded somewhat poetic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


banned for being a switch hitter


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 30, 2008)

Selfban cos The Big Bang Theory has just finished unpacking and I'm about to go watch it!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 30, 2008)

Banned because I don't know if that's a porn  or a documentary!!


----------



## Mei-o (Sep 30, 2008)

Banned for wanting to watch nothing explode and magically align the fragments into a galaxy.




Toni:Banned for kicks.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 30, 2008)

Banned because it sounds more like a porn than a documentary!!


----------



## Orc (Sep 30, 2008)

Self-ban for wikipedia link: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Big_Bang_Theory_(TV_series)


----------



## cosmo2389 (Sep 30, 2008)

Banned for mismatched avatar/signature combo!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 30, 2008)

Banned for being trendy and having a matching ava/sig combo.


----------



## cosmo2389 (Sep 30, 2008)

Banned for lacking pic in sig!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 30, 2008)

Banned for not knowing that TrolleyDaves personality is way too big to be captured in a picture in a sig.


----------



## Syncr (Sep 30, 2008)

You are banned for not having a Trolley
TrolleyDave


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 30, 2008)

Banned for not knowing that TrolleyDave keeps a collection of vintage Sainsbury's trollies in his back garden.


----------



## Syncr (Sep 30, 2008)

You are banned for [thinks].......[thinks harder].......[brain explodes]..
banning me


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 30, 2008)

Banned for thinking you actually had a brain to explode when air is just as combustable.


----------



## Syncr (Sep 30, 2008)

You are banned for replying too fast


----------



## yandao (Sep 30, 2008)

You are banned but I can't ban you.


----------



## Syncr (Sep 30, 2008)

You are banned for not giving an excuse to ban me


----------



## Mei-o (Sep 30, 2008)

Banned even f that made sense.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 30, 2008)

Let me hear you say Ban Ban Ban everybody say Mei-O Mei-O.


----------



## Mei-o (Sep 30, 2008)

Let me hear you say Ban Ban Ban everybody say TrolleyDave TrolleyDave.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 30, 2008)

Banned for not knowing this line from an Outhere Brothers song :

"I say boom boom boom now let me hear you say wayoh"


----------



## Mei-o (Sep 30, 2008)

Banned because I'm horrid at those stuff.


----------



## Jerme (Sep 30, 2008)

banned for being gay


----------



## Mei-o (Sep 30, 2008)

Banned because I'm not gay, want proof? Check Tropicana's siggy.


----------



## ENDscape (Sep 30, 2008)

Banned because mei-o isnt gay. he likes girls.


----------



## Mei-o (Sep 30, 2008)

Banned for great justice oh bringer of truth!


----------



## ENDscape (Sep 30, 2008)

Banned for sounding like phoenix wright


----------



## Mei-o (Sep 30, 2008)

Banned because I don't think I did.


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 30, 2008)

Banned because i agree with you.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Sep 30, 2008)

Banned because I agree with you.


----------



## Hehe Moo (Sep 30, 2008)

Banned because I too, agree with you.


----------



## ENDscape (Sep 30, 2008)

Banned because hearing about truth and justice reminds me of phoenix wright. maybe its just me.


----------



## Hehe Moo (Sep 30, 2008)

Banned because truth and justice is not just in Phoenix Wright, but in Apollo Justice, hence the name Apollo Justice. And yes, I think its just you.


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 30, 2008)

Banned because apollo justice sucks.


----------



## Mei-o (Sep 30, 2008)

Banned because it does indeed suck.


----------



## B-Blue (Sep 30, 2008)

Banned because of the reason . . .


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 30, 2008)

Banned because you were part of the reason.


----------



## Mei-o (Sep 30, 2008)

Banned because my new av is better than yours.


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 30, 2008)

Banned for mixing scubersteve's pic and your hanyuu avatar.


----------



## Mei-o (Sep 30, 2008)

Banned because that was mine actually.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 30, 2008)

Banned because that avatar is disgusting...


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 30, 2008)

Banned because its over the limit and loops to fast.

also I agree with toni.


----------



## Mei-o (Sep 30, 2008)

Banned because it's only temporary.


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 30, 2008)

Banned because you have the most chance of being on date line nbc: to catch a predator.


----------



## isamux (Sep 30, 2008)

Banned! for making me ROFLcopter.


----------



## Sh!fT_23 (Sep 30, 2008)

Banned for capitalising only the 'rofl' in roflcopter.
Banned for actually using roflcopter in your post.
Banned because also, your breath smells.


----------



## agentgamma (Sep 30, 2008)

Banned for triple banning


----------



## Mei-o (Sep 30, 2008)

Banned for not liking triple bans.


----------



## xalphax (Sep 30, 2008)

emergency ban!


----------



## Mei-o (Sep 30, 2008)

Banned for NintendoxSega fusion.


----------



## cosmo2389 (Sep 30, 2008)

Banned for loli sig action!


----------



## Mei-o (Sep 30, 2008)

Banned because boobs are overrated.


----------



## Veho (Sep 30, 2008)

Banned for saying that! 









Spoiler


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 30, 2008)

Banned because the only boobs I like, are my girlfriend ones...


----------



## Veho (Sep 30, 2008)

That's no reason to ban me! Banned back!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 30, 2008)

Let's throw bans to each other....

Here, I'll start..

BAN >


----------



## Miltank (Sep 30, 2008)

Banned because of your signature.


----------



## Frog (Sep 30, 2008)

banned because of your signature.


----------



## Veho (Sep 30, 2008)

Banned because of signature, lack thereof.


----------



## Frog (Sep 30, 2008)

banned cause i have more of a signature than you.
Your eyes obviously aren't awesome enough to see it.


----------



## ShakeBunny (Sep 30, 2008)

Banned due to third party perspective. I can't see your sig either.


----------



## DBMONK (Sep 30, 2008)

banned for being you


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 30, 2008)

Miltank said:
			
		

> Banned because of your signature.


What's wrong with my sig?!?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




DBMONK....banned because I highly doubt that you're a monk of any kind!!


----------



## Frog (Sep 30, 2008)

You should doubt him.
he might have powers...

banned for not being cautious.


----------



## DBMONK (Sep 30, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Miltank said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



BANNED FOR DOUBTING ME!!!!

*sends out mystical curse*


----------



## psycoblaster (Sep 30, 2008)

DBMONK said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


banned for having a name that reminds me of bonemonkey


----------



## DBMONK (Sep 30, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> DBMONK said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



is that the brandon fraiser movie????

if so: self-ban, for reminding you of that movie........ IT SUCKED!!!! (sorry) 

lol


----------



## psycoblaster (Sep 30, 2008)

banned for reminding me of that one comedy show frasier


----------



## Frog (Sep 30, 2008)

DBMONK said:
			
		

> psycoblaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



BAN!!!!!


----------



## DBMONK (Sep 30, 2008)

banned for shouting!!!!


LOL


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 30, 2008)

Banned because I don't have to fear anything....I have my Force with me..


----------



## Frog (Sep 30, 2008)

banned cause what if that force leaves you?


----------



## psycoblaster (Sep 30, 2008)

banned because the force already left you


----------



## DBMONK (Sep 30, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> banned because the force already left you



banned for doubting the force!


----------



## psycoblaster (Sep 30, 2008)

banned for banning the one with the force


----------



## DBMONK (Sep 30, 2008)

banned for lying about having the force.... a TRUE jedi can sense theese things....


----------



## agentgamma (Sep 30, 2008)

Banned for banning someone with the Force.
A monk isn't a Jedi


----------



## psycoblaster (Sep 30, 2008)

BANNED FOR EDITING YOUR BANING STATEMENT


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 30, 2008)

Banned because, dog is not a pig!!


----------



## DBMONK (Sep 30, 2008)

banned for making no sense.....


----------



## psycoblaster (Sep 30, 2008)

DBMONK said:
			
		

> banned for making no sense.....


banned for making sense


----------



## DBMONK (Sep 30, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> DBMONK said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



BANNED FOR MAKING ME SPILL MY BEER WHILE LAUGHING TOO MUCH!!!!

lol -


----------



## Sh!fT_23 (Sep 30, 2008)

Banned for consuming alcoholic beverages.


----------



## weiff (Sep 30, 2008)

Sure it has been done... but banned for posting in this topic.


----------



## DBMONK (Sep 30, 2008)

weiff said:
			
		

> Sure it has been done... but banned for posting in this topic.



banned for doing something you knew had already been done to death....


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 30, 2008)

Banned because TrollyDave is about to swing a banhammer..


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 30, 2008)

banned for being a banning psychic


----------



## AXYPB (Sep 30, 2008)

Banned.

Plain and simple.


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 30, 2008)

banned

in an overly complex way


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Sep 30, 2008)

banned because youre named after a hollow white ball


----------



## AXYPB (Sep 30, 2008)

Ejected.


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 30, 2008)

insert ban here


----------



## DBMONK (Sep 30, 2008)

last two posts banned for not baning anyone!!!!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 30, 2008)

Banned for not being called DBCOOPER.


----------



## DBMONK (Sep 30, 2008)

banned for using one of the best duckman quotes EVER!!!!


----------



## Sh!fT_23 (Sep 30, 2008)

Banned because I am not aware of this reference.


----------



## xalphax (Sep 30, 2008)

banned because that "i" in your username is upside-down.


----------



## DarkRey (Sep 30, 2008)

banned because ur brain is upside down, u should turn it around


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 30, 2008)

banned for neurological diagnosis!


----------



## DarkRey (Sep 30, 2008)

banned for P0wnd diagnosis over the DX team


----------



## AXYPB (Sep 30, 2008)

Banned because it's spelled Dx.


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 30, 2008)

Double ban because its *TEAM DSX* ignorant fools!


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 30, 2008)

Banned for being able to access the shoutbox.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 30, 2008)

Banned because new rules are killing your anti-beve actions..


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 30, 2008)

Banned, I miss my quotes but I hate that horrible scroll box.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 30, 2008)

Banned cos my sig survived the resize!


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 30, 2008)

Banned add an image and see if it survives.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 30, 2008)

Banned because I don't need no steenking images.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 30, 2008)

Banned because my sig has fought well, but ended defeated...


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 30, 2008)

Banned in sympathy.


----------



## xalphax (Sep 30, 2008)

banned in rivalry ;P


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 30, 2008)

Banned in war..


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 30, 2008)

Banned in G'war.


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 30, 2008)

Banned this war will end all wars except the beve war.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 30, 2008)

Banned because war is for the weak.


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 1, 2008)

Banned because saying weak is for the weak.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 1, 2008)

Banned because the truly strong can allow themselves to appear weak, or something like that.


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 1, 2008)

Banned because the strong can sho*e *emotion


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 1, 2008)

Banned for being a shoe in.


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 1, 2008)

Banned for shoeing to much skin.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 1, 2008)

Banned for skinning innocent seals for furry shoes.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 1, 2008)

Banned because your talk is reminding me of skinheads, and living here in Croatia, near Germany.....al my experiences with skinheads were bad...


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 1, 2008)

Banned because i skinned frog's dog/walrus with my bare hands.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 1, 2008)

Banned for making me remind Toni of skinheads.


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 1, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Banned for making me remind Toni of skinheads.



Banned because I didn't make you, you chose to.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 1, 2008)

Banned because I chose nothing, I just got caught up in the flow.


----------



## junk_man32 (Oct 1, 2008)

Banned because this thread is closed.


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 1, 2008)

Banned because you're in no position to say that.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 1, 2008)

Banned for stealing half of a formula from Hiiro.


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 1, 2008)

Huh? you are banned.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 1, 2008)

Banned for not watching Heroes.


----------



## ENDscape (Oct 1, 2008)

Banned because heroes is awesome


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 1, 2008)

Banned for poisoning your brain!


----------



## ENDscape (Oct 1, 2008)

Banned because shows like that are a good way to escape reality. but dont be stupid to believe it 100%.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 1, 2008)

I don't believe anybody!!
Banned because that is a lie!


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 1, 2008)

Banned because the cake is a lie!


----------



## Hehe Moo (Oct 1, 2008)

Banned because I hate cake! And don't ban me for "because I love cake".


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 1, 2008)

Banned for sounding like a laughing cow.


----------



## Nottulys (Oct 1, 2008)

Banned for secretly being a laughing cow.


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 1, 2008)

Banned because he's not secretly a laughing cow, he's actually a laughing cow.


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 1, 2008)

Banned for being a glutton.


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 1, 2008)

Banned for 'what the hell?"


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 1, 2008)

Banned for having bad grammar.
hell-a place with lots of fire where sinnerz get sent to.


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 1, 2008)

Banned because that was intentional and lol sinnerz.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Oct 1, 2008)

Banned, because of saying, lolsinnerz.


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 1, 2008)

Banned for not knowing what elemental resistances are for.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Oct 1, 2008)

banned for draging the disgaea convo into this.


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 1, 2008)

Banned for liking archers, I'll slaughter that with a scout.


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 1, 2008)

Banned for having a quote cut in the middle.


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 1, 2008)

Banned for being so slow.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Oct 1, 2008)

banned for being SO ZETTA SLOW.


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 1, 2008)

Tropicana said:
			
		

> banned for being SO ZETTA SLOW.


Banned for being zetta slower.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Oct 1, 2008)

Banned, since Toni's gonna post.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 1, 2008)

Banned because I've never actually banned you  for your rotation radiation animation..

It's very cool..

EDIT: Good shot Tropicana!! Whats up with your sig, I can't see half of the quote..


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 1, 2008)

Banned for mixing stuff up.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 1, 2008)

Banned because I didn't mixed stuff up....Tropicana was a wee bit faster..


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 1, 2008)

Banned, I think the new system cuts it off, like what it did to my quote.


PS: Thanks!


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Oct 1, 2008)

Banned, because you are correct.


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 1, 2008)

*Banned for not knowing how to get a Star Mage and for still not figuring out how I do this.*


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 1, 2008)

Banned because orange letters wont  learn you how to do it!!


----------



## DBMONK (Oct 1, 2008)

BANNED FOR DISSING ORANGE


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 1, 2008)

DBMONK said:
			
		

> BANNED FOR DISSING ORANGE



Banned because the green is the way to go!!


----------



## DBMONK (Oct 1, 2008)

banned for using a green so dark, it looks black!!!!


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 1, 2008)

Banned because you're color blind.


----------



## DBMONK (Oct 1, 2008)

Holaitsme said:
			
		

> Banned because you're color blind.



banned because if you look, he changed it...... DUMB @SS

lol


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 1, 2008)

Banned because it was dark green for 10 seconds most!


----------



## DBMONK (Oct 1, 2008)

banned because thats when i seen it


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 1, 2008)

Banned because that's obvious..


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 1, 2008)

no it is green now so you are the dumbass banned!


----------



## DBMONK (Oct 1, 2008)

banned because THAT ^ is obvious


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 1, 2008)

Banned for having a British accent.


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 1, 2008)

banned for racist discrimination over the British. u american u Yank!!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 1, 2008)

Banned for not calling him a Yank.


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 1, 2008)

banned because i just edited my post


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 1, 2008)

Banned cos you edited it wrong, it should just be "u Yank"


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 1, 2008)

banned because i re-edited again is it any gud now?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 1, 2008)

It's much better now, so that means you deserve to be banned!


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 1, 2008)

Banned for supporting "Holaitsyou" in his Racist belief


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 1, 2008)

Banned for having a go at Holaitsme for racist beliefs when you claim to be from the xenophobic Sparta.


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 1, 2008)

banned because if you haven't noticed it yet Britain is Sparta in Disguise


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 1, 2008)

*Banned because Spartans don't like tea and scones.*


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 1, 2008)

banned because thats was bonemonkey in disguise 
the real one is meeee!!!!!!!  
and im not an ordinary sparta but a radioactive spartan!!! no one will stop me from my glory!!!


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 1, 2008)

banned mei-o for editing his post and ruining my glory


----------



## cosmo2389 (Oct 1, 2008)

Banned for mismatched sig/avatar combo!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 1, 2008)

Banned for carbon copying one of your earlier posts.


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 1, 2008)

cosmo: Banned for repeating the same reason over and over again.


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 1, 2008)

banned because i like to be different from others!!
banned for having a homosexual sig.

selfban for being slow and get p0wnd by 2 people in p0wing cosmo


----------



## Hehe Moo (Oct 1, 2008)

Banned for having two bans at once, and making a comment about a homosexual sig.


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 1, 2008)

OBJECTION!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
because i said the truth about his sig
so banned!!!!!!


----------



## Hehe Moo (Oct 1, 2008)

banned because you stole Phoenix Wright's line AND because for some reason the bottom of my sig won't come up.

BTW is it coming up on urs. it should say "What the?! OBJECTION!!"


----------



## cosmo2389 (Oct 1, 2008)

Banned for having *GACK* in your sig!

As in like, "Cough, sputter, gack!"


----------



## Hehe Moo (Oct 1, 2008)

Banned because the image is called phoenixwright-ohshit. Not phoenixwright-gack. I don't think he GACKS in the game. Gack.


----------



## cosmo2389 (Oct 1, 2008)

Banned for CORRECTION!! As opposed to objection!


----------



## Hehe Moo (Oct 1, 2008)

Banned because... you're cool. Oh wait. OBJECTION.


----------



## cosmo2389 (Oct 1, 2008)

Banned cause I heard animal noises coming from your username!


----------



## Hehe Moo (Oct 1, 2008)

Banned because I can see numbers in YOUR username!


----------



## cosmo2389 (Oct 1, 2008)

Banned for pointing! That's rude you know!?


----------



## Hehe Moo (Oct 1, 2008)

Banned because I'm NOT PHOENIX WRIGHT!!!!


----------



## Raika (Oct 1, 2008)

banned for being too much of a cosmoly banner Damn got beaten again


----------



## Hehe Moo (Oct 1, 2008)

Banned because... wah? What you mean by "cosmoly banner". Answer me via ban.


----------



## cosmo2389 (Oct 1, 2008)

Banned for not understanding!

I think he was referring to you banning me so much!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 1, 2008)

Banned because that is my purpose in this topic...to ban you!


----------



## Hehe Moo (Oct 1, 2008)

Banned because Raika was clearly banning ME and directing his post to ME. Also banned because it is not your purpose to ban anyone in particular.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 1, 2008)

Banned because, obviously, you have NO idea how is this working.....You come here...and I....BAN you!!


----------



## Hehe Moo (Oct 1, 2008)

Banned because you think you know...how this is working...you don't come here and ban ME, you come ban the person before you. Not necessarily me.


----------



## Raika (Oct 1, 2008)

banned because i am a random banner who posts randomly on random threads with random replies with random people.


----------



## Hehe Moo (Oct 1, 2008)

Banned because i think you're just trying to get your posts up.


----------



## xalphax (Oct 1, 2008)

banned because there is no postcount in the testing area!


----------



## DBMONK (Oct 1, 2008)

xalphax said:
			
		

> banned because there is no postcount in the testing area!



banned for beating me too it


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 1, 2008)

Banned because I've made my postcount magnificent, right in this thread..


*actually, I'm lying


----------



## isamux (Oct 1, 2008)

Banned! for lying!


----------



## Raika (Oct 1, 2008)

banned for beating me to it and banned for posting in this thread


----------



## isamux (Oct 1, 2008)

Banned! for not letting anyone post in this thread. I now allow anyone to post in this thread!


----------



## DBMONK (Oct 1, 2008)

banned..... cos i felt like it!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 1, 2008)

Banned because all the reasons posted  between my last post and this one, were used soooo many times in this topic, that it only shows your lack of imagination!!

*BANNED*


----------



## DBMONK (Oct 1, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Banned because all the reasons posted  between my last post and this one, were used soooo many times in this topic, that it only shows your lack of imagination!!
> 
> *BANNED*



banned for expecting me to know that..... i am new, lol.

thats my excuse and im sticking too it!!!


----------



## xalphax (Oct 1, 2008)

banned because i got a 10 baht coin out of a vending machine instead of a 2 euro coin!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 1, 2008)

Banned for fair excuse!!

EDIT: xalphax!!!!! Straight Edge makes you bloody fast!


----------



## xalphax (Oct 1, 2008)

too slow... AGAIN!... BANNED!


----------



## DBMONK (Oct 1, 2008)

banned because its wednesday!!!!


----------



## xalphax (Oct 1, 2008)

banned because its raining outside and i want to go skateboarding


----------



## DBMONK (Oct 1, 2008)

banned because you can skateboard...... i just fall over!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 1, 2008)

Banned because skating is cool as long as you're not some "gangsta rapper"..


----------



## DBMONK (Oct 1, 2008)

banned because i agree with you


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 1, 2008)

Banned because here in Croatia, almost all skaters are rappers, and skate became "hip-hop" stuff.......


----------



## DBMONK (Oct 1, 2008)

banned because i now know your not from a nuclear powerplant....


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 1, 2008)

Banned because I don't live in a place I was born!!


----------



## xalphax (Oct 1, 2008)

banned because i know the truth!


----------



## DBMONK (Oct 1, 2008)

banned because now im all curious about where you were born....

damn, he beat me......

im from england by the way, lol


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 1, 2008)

take this international ban...please..
by the way im from SPARTAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!



			
				Hehe Moo said:
			
		

> banned because you stole Phoenix Wright's line AND because for some reason the bottom of my sig won't come up.
> 
> BTW is it coming up on urs. it should say "What the?! OBJECTION!!"



the first time i saw that picture i thought he was having a blowjob ¬ ¬


----------



## DBMONK (Oct 1, 2008)

banned for being from spartaaaaaaaa...... its too far away


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 1, 2008)

banned because i've already heard this reason several times. ¬ ¬



by
darky


----------



## DBMONK (Oct 1, 2008)

banned because its my first time using it.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 1, 2008)

Banned because Sparta caused him many bans..


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 1, 2008)

banned for stating that this is ur first time using ur brain for thinking a reason for a ban which came out really bad..really bad..baby
u should learn from the master of the bans (toni)


Edit : toni u ********************


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 1, 2008)

Banned


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 1, 2008)

banned


----------



## DBMONK (Oct 1, 2008)

BANNED


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 1, 2008)

banned for interrupting my smiley conversation with toni


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 1, 2008)

come DBMONK post something 
i've got something for ya 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



until banned


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 1, 2008)

You go DarkRey....show him his BAN..


----------



## isamux (Oct 1, 2008)

You show me your ban and I'll show you mine, no wait... BANNED!


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 1, 2008)

*heart attack* banned 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




sorry but my ban is way to big to show here.


----------



## Veho (Oct 1, 2008)

isamux said:
			
		

> You show me yours and I'll show you mine, no wait...


Okay. 







Banned, Rey.


----------



## isamux (Oct 1, 2008)

/me performs ban to ban resuscitation.

**then faints seeing the size of that BAN **

YIKES!


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 1, 2008)

me put anti-toxication ban on...

@veho:
banned because i just saw that topic now


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 1, 2008)

Banned because I saw it earlier....and first!!


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 1, 2008)

banned for this obvious reason which is "double posting"


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 1, 2008)

```
6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)ÂÂÂÂ
5 Members: DarkRey, magicalshin, Toni Plutonij, xalphax, isamux
```

banned for not playing with me 
im not that scary (i think) *evil smile*


----------



## xalphax (Oct 1, 2008)

banned to make you smile again


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 1, 2008)

ahhahah *stop evil laugh*
my tactics worked 
now prepare for some bannings

*drink red-bull*
*start evil laugh again*


----------



## xalphax (Oct 1, 2008)

yes, they did work.

banned because of that!


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 1, 2008)

Banned for no internet memes in ur post.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 1, 2008)

Banned because I was at launch,  but left GBAtemp  on,  so  it looked like I was here..


----------



## djtaz (Oct 1, 2008)

Banned for having red in the signature


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 1, 2008)

banned for writing a silly reason for a great banner like toni


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 1, 2008)

Banned because I am not racist.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 1, 2008)

Banned because I  like when my long time ban friends protect me like DarkRey did in the post above yours Hola..


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 1, 2008)

Betrayal ban!


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 1, 2008)

u no my friend  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Banned


----------



## Jerme (Oct 1, 2008)

banned for being gay


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 1, 2008)

Shit reason for banning someone = BAN!!!


----------



## Minox (Oct 1, 2008)

Banned because I can't see your invalid banning and I don't want to either.


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 1, 2008)

Banned for being an asshole as usual


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 1, 2008)

Banned for making an ass of yourself.


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 1, 2008)

banned for not loving my ass


----------



## playallday (Oct 1, 2008)

Banned for thinking Dstemp sucks.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 1, 2008)

Banned for thinking it doesn't.


----------



## djtaz (Oct 1, 2008)

General ban for thinking anything.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 1, 2008)

Localized ban for thinking that I could ever be thinking.


----------



## playallday (Oct 1, 2008)

Banned for all things you've done in your life.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 1, 2008)

Banned because if I was being done for all the wrong things I'd done in my life it would be more than a ban!


----------



## playallday (Oct 1, 2008)

FIX: Banned and killed for doing bad things in your life.

Happy?


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 1, 2008)

Banned because death sentences arent part of the game!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 1, 2008)

Banned because you're right.  And I never said I didn't love your ass now did I!


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 1, 2008)

Banned for neglecting my ass, not buying it flowers and feeding it chocolate!


----------



## djtaz (Oct 1, 2008)

(banned for not saying you loved his ass)
*Edit* Grrrrrrrr - banned for getting there first.


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 1, 2008)

Banned for having a lot of links and writing in you signature.


----------



## xalphax (Oct 1, 2008)

holaitsban


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 1, 2008)

Banned for being _original_


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 1, 2008)

Banned for a nice dose of sarcasm..


----------



## Minox (Oct 1, 2008)

Banned because sarcasm usually doesn't work on the Internet.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 1, 2008)

Banned because GBAtemp is full of it..


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 1, 2008)

Banned for being fast at an unexpected time.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 1, 2008)

Banned because that's me...you can expect the unexpected!!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 1, 2008)

Banned for being The Spanish Inquisition, who nobody expects.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 1, 2008)

Banned because Spanish Inquisition is nothing compared with me, when it comes to the unexpected..


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 1, 2008)

Banned for being unexpectedly unexpected


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 1, 2008)

Banned because your avatar is blasphemy.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 1, 2008)

Banned for the most beautiful child I've seen lately.....YOu must be a proud parent!

EDIT: Now, this was expected.....Hola, again?!


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 1, 2008)

Banned because it really wasn't unexpected...your post was 2 minutes after mine.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 1, 2008)

It appears that way, but I posted right away....(GBAtemp froze for me)

EDIT: Banned for making me explain, and forget to BAN!


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 1, 2008)

Banned because that's the way I work.


----------



## ENDscape (Oct 1, 2008)

Banned because GBAtemp froze on you. Too much n00b lagging this site.
BOO @ holaitsme.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 1, 2008)

Banned because it's happening last few days (or even a week).....


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 1, 2008)

Banned because it drives me bonkers as well!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 1, 2008)

Banned because it drives you boners?!


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 1, 2008)

Banned because you get driven by boners.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 2, 2008)

Banned because cars can be driven  too!!


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 2, 2008)

Banned for being a car??


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 2, 2008)

Banned because I'd like to get myself a buggy..


----------



## SinR (Oct 2, 2008)

Banned for being TOO radioactive


----------



## Syncr (Oct 2, 2008)

Banned for not knowing who barack obama is


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 2, 2008)

Banned for having an annoying looping avatar.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 2, 2008)

Banned for being the offspring of Benjamin Siegel.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 2, 2008)

Banned for Siegeling Benjamins offspring..


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 2, 2008)

Banned because he's my gangster over lord.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 2, 2008)

Banned because there are no such things as overloads..


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 2, 2008)

Banned because I made a spelling mistake


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 2, 2008)

Banned because spelling mistakes are overrated!!


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 2, 2008)

Banned because Las Vegas is overrated.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 2, 2008)

Banned because Sony is overrated!!


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 2, 2008)

Banned because gbatemp is overrated.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 2, 2008)

Banned because with people like the regular banners GBAtemp could never be overrated.


----------



## Arno (Oct 2, 2008)

Banned because that made little grammatical sense.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 2, 2008)

Banned because grammar's for the educated, something I'm not!


----------



## Arno (Oct 2, 2008)

Banned for being uneducated.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 2, 2008)

Banned for being educated and succumbing (sp?) to all the egotistical feelings that go with it.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 2, 2008)

Banned for getting kicked out of school before finishing your education.  For shame.


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 2, 2008)

What is thise educations yous guys talking about must all be's them sity slickers ,banned!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 2, 2008)

Banned for speaking posh Las Vegan lingo.


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 2, 2008)

Banned because it couldn't be avoided.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 2, 2008)

Banned because the only thing that can't be avoided is the gravitational pull of an extremely fat woman.


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 2, 2008)

Banned because I want to believe.

fuck are you serious if id known this was the 7999 post i would of let someone ban you !


----------



## Arno (Oct 2, 2008)

Banned because believing is useless.


----------



## Arno (Oct 2, 2008)

Banned because I want the 8,000th post.


----------



## Zanonymous (Oct 2, 2008)

Banned because I don't believe in anything anyway.


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 2, 2008)

Banned for attracting scubersteve to your profile.


----------



## cosmo2389 (Oct 2, 2008)

Banned because I don't know who I'm banning!! (Seriously, I posted this from page 526... I don't know who the last banner was!)


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 2, 2008)

Banned for being the slowest typer in the West.


----------



## Nottulys (Oct 2, 2008)

banned because your avatar and sig seems weird as hell.


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 2, 2008)

Banned for being the slowest fastest typer in the north.


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 2, 2008)

Banned for being the fastest slowest.


----------



## ENDscape (Oct 2, 2008)

Banned because im also slow


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 2, 2008)

Let me put it simply "you are banned"


----------



## Hehe Moo (Oct 2, 2008)

Banned for calling others the slowest when it took you 2 minutes to write "banned for being the slowest"


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 2, 2008)

Banned Because that made no sense.


----------



## ENDscape (Oct 2, 2008)

You're already banned. You came for more bans i see.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 2, 2008)

Banned, just bloody banned.


----------



## ENDscape (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 2, 2008)

Banned for posting such a cool pic.


----------



## Nottulys (Oct 2, 2008)

Banned because your not the Duck, your probably the Pig guy...I forget his name.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 2, 2008)

Banned for forgetting Cornfed Pigs name, and doubting that I'm Duckman.


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 2, 2008)

Banned


----------



## cosmo2389 (Oct 2, 2008)

Banned for chronically changing your sig! You're doing it so much it's going to become a condition!

PS
I liked your Ouran High one the best so far!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 2, 2008)

Banned for having worse grammar than me.


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 2, 2008)

Banned for having cartoon rape as a sig


----------



## cosmo2389 (Oct 2, 2008)

Banned for not giving me time to fix it!

EDIT: Banned for not realizing it was an accident!! Can't you see the "Oops..."??


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 2, 2008)

Banned because of that rumour about you.


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 2, 2008)

Banned because there is a rumor you like to start rumors.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 2, 2008)

Banned because that rumour is actually a rumour about a rumour.


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 2, 2008)

Banned because the rumors were true.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 2, 2008)

Banned because no rumour is ever true, because once it's true it's a fact.  Or something like that.


*Posts merged*

Self ban while I watch Pushing Daisies.


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 2, 2008)

Banned because all facts are opinions.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 2, 2008)

Banned because theories are opinions and facts are calculated opinions.


----------



## Arno (Oct 2, 2008)

Banned because you like to start rumours about rumours of other people liking to start rumours.

EDIT: Self-banned because I'm WAAAY to slow.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 2, 2008)

Banned for being a 1 finger typist!


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 2, 2008)

Banned for not knowing the advantages of typing with one hand!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 2, 2008)

Banned because I do type with one hand, how else could I fap to pictures of the DS-X at the same time.


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 2, 2008)

Banned for faping at a picture!


I fap at the real thing!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 2, 2008)

I have an R4 for that, now THAT is the real thing.


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 2, 2008)

Banned for not finding DS-X sexually attractive!




weirdo!


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 2, 2008)

Banned for blasphemy!


----------



## Diablo1123 (Oct 2, 2008)

Banned for using punctuation!


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 2, 2008)

Banned for being something completely different.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Oct 2, 2008)

Banned for not liking Starcraft.


----------



## Shebang (Oct 2, 2008)

Banned for taping innocent women


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 2, 2008)

Banned because I still don't get how you have half a quote.

Edit: didn't expect that.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 2, 2008)

Expect this.....BAN BAN BAN


----------



## djtaz (Oct 2, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Expect this.....BAN BAN BAN



Banned for shouting the word Ban 3 times


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Oct 2, 2008)

Banned for having less then 60 posts.


----------



## djtaz (Oct 2, 2008)

banned for having an average of 5.5 posts per day


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Oct 2, 2008)

Banned for having an average of 5 posts per day, even though you've only been here for less then 3 weeks.


----------



## DBMONK (Oct 2, 2008)

banned for mentioning high school musical 3!!!!!!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 2, 2008)

Banned because post average isn't important...but the things you write ....


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 2, 2008)

I accept all bans but in return you get this....Banned!


----------



## DBMONK (Oct 2, 2008)

banned for accepting ban's!!!!


----------



## djtaz (Oct 2, 2008)

banned for not accepting bans in a banning thread


----------



## xalphax (Oct 2, 2008)

banned because y=c1*(cos(-√D/m*t)+î*sin(-√D/m*t))+c2*(cos(√D/m*t)+î*sin(√D/m*t))


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 2, 2008)

Banned because I know the answer!


----------



## djtaz (Oct 2, 2008)

banned for getting technical about it


----------



## DBMONK (Oct 2, 2008)

banned for being too clever..... 

come on then, what is the answer????

damn, he beat me.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 2, 2008)

Banned for expecting that you could demand an answer, and get it right away....Put some effort in it!!


----------



## djtaz (Oct 2, 2008)

banned for trying to enforce the use of effort


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 2, 2008)

Banned for enforcing not using effort.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 2, 2008)

Banned for the effort of enforcing something..


----------



## Veho (Oct 2, 2008)

Banned for the lethargy.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 2, 2008)

Banned for making me google the damn word......I have no idea what lethargy could be...


----------



## xalphax (Oct 2, 2008)

does anyone watch big *ban* theory?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 2, 2008)

Banned because I don't have it here..


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 2, 2008)

Banned because it's same here.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 2, 2008)

Banned for an awesome sig......Now when you removed anime, it's even better.....


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 2, 2008)

Banned because thats not the motive


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 2, 2008)

Banned because pure Radiation is enough to standalone..


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 2, 2008)

Banned because radiation will win the war of....


----------



## djtaz (Oct 2, 2008)

Banned in the purest for just for the sake of banning.

(Post Ban Edit :  god damn it - i meant FORM)


----------



## xalphax (Oct 2, 2008)

banned for the for


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 2, 2008)

Banned because, because..


----------



## Veho (Oct 2, 2008)

...of the wonderful things he does. We're off to see the wizard, the wonderful wizard of Oz, because because because... 


Anyway, banned.


----------



## xalphax (Oct 2, 2008)

...with a *ban ban* here and a *ban ban* there here a *ban* there a *ban* everywhere a *ban ban*


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 2, 2008)

Banned because that post had no anime references.
BUREBUREBUREBURE


----------



## djtaz (Oct 2, 2008)

Once upon a time there were 3 Bans ... A baby ban , a mother F***ing ban and the Daddy of all Bans


----------



## xalphax (Oct 2, 2008)

...never gonna turn around and *ban* you


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 2, 2008)

Every move you make, every breath you take, I'll be banning you.


----------



## xalphax (Oct 2, 2008)

... and i will *ban *500 dudes and i will *ban *500 more


----------



## Veho (Oct 2, 2008)

You guys are like cockroaches... I ban you and ban you and you keep coming back. 

That's it. 


I'ma fumigate yo asses. 




Gaseous ban.


----------



## xalphax (Oct 2, 2008)

banned for toxic ban! man, this is dangerous!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 2, 2008)

Bannings? Bannings? We don't need no steenking bannings.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 2, 2008)

Banned for not banning someone, you big dummy.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 2, 2008)

I'll be backn!!


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 2, 2008)

Just as banned!!


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Oct 2, 2008)

banned just cause.....


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 2, 2008)

Banned when I tried to......


----------



## Veho (Oct 2, 2008)

It seems like they always ban me right in the middle of wri


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 2, 2008)

Banned for the ru...


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 2, 2008)

It seems like I always write right in the middle of ba


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 2, 2008)

Well you're ban luc


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 2, 2008)

B


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 2, 2008)

|


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 2, 2008)

```

```


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 2, 2008)

Decrypt this :
Y,-,|,-O,-,|,-U,-,|,-R,-,|,-E,-,|,-B,-,|,-A,-,|,-N,-,|,-N,-,|,-E,-,|,-D.


----------



## phoood (Oct 2, 2008)

i am banned ;_;


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 2, 2008)

Ha!! Yes you are!


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 2, 2008)

Lets go on a banning spree!!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 2, 2008)

Join me in...


----------



## Veho (Oct 2, 2008)

I would, but you're banned.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 2, 2008)

If you don't want me there....than, I have nothing other to say than...You're banned!!


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 2, 2008)

Banned What?? I thought I already joined you


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 2, 2008)

I was talking to Veho!! 
I know I can count on you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Banned for doubting it!


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 2, 2008)

Selfban because I was really late.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 2, 2008)

Banned because you were, but I forgive you..


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 2, 2008)

Banned because I banned on page 140 and didn't know better.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 2, 2008)

Banned because I banned on page 8 and didn't know better.


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 2, 2008)

Banned for making me smile.


----------



## xalphax (Oct 2, 2008)

once a ban a time


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 2, 2008)

Xalphax got banned.


----------



## isamux (Oct 2, 2008)

Hola its me, Mario!  NOT!!

BANNED!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 2, 2008)

Bannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnneeedddddddddddd......yes you are.


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 2, 2008)

goodbye ban.


----------



## xalphax (Oct 2, 2008)

and thats the difference between good and ban!


----------



## playallday (Oct 2, 2008)

ScuberSteve said:
			
		

> You are banned for having a spoiler in your sig.


Banned for not seeing he doesn't have it anymore old-timer.


----------



## xalphax (Oct 2, 2008)

haha, banned for not banning me!


----------



## ENDscape (Oct 2, 2008)

ban @playallday for making The 'I Are Banned' Game.


----------



## playallday (Oct 2, 2008)

Banned for not banned yourself.


----------



## ENDscape (Oct 2, 2008)

Banned because i came here after knowing you will ban me


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 2, 2008)

but u didnt expect my ban... did ya?


----------



## ENDscape (Oct 2, 2008)

Because i banned you also. Ban!


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 2, 2008)

banned because that was a counterficted ban. i dont accept those


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 2, 2008)

Banned for talking Nintendo into releasing the DSi, and also cos I don't think I've banned anyone today so you have to suffer!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 2, 2008)

Banned because I'm not a DSi hater..


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 2, 2008)

Banned cos I don't hate it, I'm just not that impressed!  It'll be great for new DS users but not worth an upgrade, I love my GBA games!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 2, 2008)

Banned because I'm seriously thinking about upgrading, just because I like how black (matte) looks like..

Actually I agree with your thoughts 100%..


----------



## Minox (Oct 2, 2008)

Banned because DSL>DSi atm.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 2, 2008)

Banned because I would love if they redesigned it completely, used smaller screens, but kept the same resolution (as Micro did over GBA), and overall make it much smaller....also, with removed GBA slot, and without cameras..


----------



## Minox (Oct 2, 2008)

Banned because I'm looking forward to the Pandora release in the end of November.


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 2, 2008)

banned because i dont want to write a silly reason for ur ban



trolley:
i dont like "ds i" either 
i love my Gba roms


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 2, 2008)

Banned because I'm fully enjoying GBA experience with my Micro, it's way better than NDS..


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 2, 2008)

Banned cos I need a GBA micro myself!


----------



## xalphax (Oct 2, 2008)

banned because i missed out on a cheap micro


----------



## Minox (Oct 2, 2008)

Banned because the GBA Micro was too small IMO.


----------



## xalphax (Oct 2, 2008)

banned because im small too, so it would have fit.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 2, 2008)

Banned because Micro is the perfect console.....I have it ALWAYS with me..


----------



## Minox (Oct 2, 2008)

Banned because it isn't perfect if you have big hands like me.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 2, 2008)

Banned cos I've got meat packer hands too!


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 2, 2008)

Banned for discussing piracy.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 2, 2008)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> Banned because it isn't perfect if you have big hands like me.


Haven't you seen me?! I'm tall around 2 meters.....You don't think that I have big hands....yet, I have absolutely no problems playing Micro..

Banned for doubting me..
And Hola, banned for leading us into piracy discussion!


----------



## Minox (Oct 2, 2008)

Banned because length has nothing to do with the size of your hands.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 2, 2008)

Banned because actually, it does......Medically confirmed!! (It's not THE rule, but it's almost always a case)


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 2, 2008)

Banned because I am lost here.


----------



## Minox (Oct 2, 2008)

Banned because that's what you want us to think.


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 2, 2008)

Banned, lets talk about the weather.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 2, 2008)

Banned because weather here is pretty good considering the time of the year..It's been sunny and worm for last few days.......But it'll rain soon!!


----------



## Minox (Oct 2, 2008)

Banned because the weather is only nice during summer and winter. Everything in between is unnecessary.


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 2, 2008)

Banned because In the summer it's extremely hot and in the winter it's extremely cold  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## Minox (Oct 2, 2008)

Banned because that's just how I like it.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 2, 2008)

Banned for liking extremes..


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 2, 2008)

Banned because you wouldn't if you lived here.


----------



## Minox (Oct 2, 2008)

@Toni, Banned because you as a punk should like the extremes too.

Banned for getting in my way.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 2, 2008)

Banned because I never said I don't 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I, myself, am one big extreme in many ways..


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 2, 2008)

Banned for not supporting the frogpony's revenge on the battle of November 12 ,1999 after general toag was killed by the malicious horsetoads.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 2, 2008)

Banned because, I'm generally  against war!!


----------



## cosmo2389 (Oct 2, 2008)

Banned for previously banning someone else!


----------



## Minox (Oct 2, 2008)

Banned for using a used banning.


----------



## cosmo2389 (Oct 2, 2008)

Banned for having an avatar that randomly changed while the page was loading...!


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 2, 2008)

Banned for the for.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 2, 2008)

Banned for selling bans on the black market.


----------



## Minox (Oct 2, 2008)

Banned for revealing one of my jobs.


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 2, 2008)

Banned because you're jealous that I make a profit out of them.


----------



## cosmo2389 (Oct 2, 2008)

Banned for being shady.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 2, 2008)

Banned because you're shadier than an overgrown palm tree.


----------



## Minox (Oct 2, 2008)

Banned for not being shady enough.


----------



## cosmo2389 (Oct 2, 2008)

Banned because the cow says so!


----------



## Minox (Oct 2, 2008)

Banned because sheep>cows


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 2, 2008)

Banned because I feel like am going to be late.


----------



## cosmo2389 (Oct 2, 2008)

Banned because the ban hammer has been brought down upon you!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 2, 2008)

Banned because it's dangerous to jump in front of the driving car!!


----------



## Minox (Oct 2, 2008)

Banned because i have a whole day to waste tomorrow.


----------



## cosmo2389 (Oct 2, 2008)

Banned because the fire says so!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 2, 2008)

Banned for excessive picture posting, come on son sort it out.


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 2, 2008)

Banned for making me picture you having a day all to yourself ewww.


----------



## cosmo2389 (Oct 2, 2008)

Banned for that odd smell that is emanating from all of your posts!


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 2, 2008)

Banned because the ban perfume is better.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 2, 2008)

Banned for posting too bloody fast!


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 2, 2008)

Banned for being the fool of the edit button.

Edit: oh the irony.


----------



## cosmo2389 (Oct 2, 2008)

Banned because the ban hamster has graced us with his presence and requests that your posting privileges be immediately revoked!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 2, 2008)

Banned so you can immediately be rushed to the hospital for a ban implant.


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 2, 2008)

Banned for encouraging thy to get ban implants.


----------



## cosmo2389 (Oct 2, 2008)

Banned because I agree!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 2, 2008)

Banned for being a ban-ana eating ban-dito.


----------



## cosmo2389 (Oct 2, 2008)

Banned because the cat says it all!


----------



## Arno (Oct 2, 2008)

Banned for one too many pictures.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 2, 2008)

Ban modification for you sir......You ordered it, didn't you?


----------



## Arno (Oct 3, 2008)

Banned for being psychic.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 3, 2008)

Banned because I'm inked and I'll be inked again.....physic!!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 3, 2008)

Banned for being a semi-robotic nuclear canvas.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 3, 2008)

Banned because you read me like an open book Trolley!!


----------



## cosmo2389 (Oct 3, 2008)

Banned because of your mysterious "depths of nuclear powerplant" origins....


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 3, 2008)

Banned for attempting to ban the king of banners.


----------



## cosmo2389 (Oct 3, 2008)

Banned because you are from a town that phonetically sounds like a large marine mammal!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 3, 2008)

Banned for lacking enough geographical knowledge to know that Wales is a country, not a town.


----------



## cosmo2389 (Oct 3, 2008)

Ugh... Sorry!

Banned because you keep banning and I can't ban Toni. (I really have a good reason to re-ban Toni instead!)


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 3, 2008)

Banned cos you gotta be quick in the land of the banned.


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Oct 3, 2008)

i ban myself cause i read another thread where some noob pirate doesnt know how to arm 7 patch a rom


----------



## cosmo2389 (Oct 3, 2008)

Actually I mainly banned you while I was waiting for Toni to post again... 

And because he has yet to post, I have to re-ban you!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 3, 2008)

Banned for once again being waaaaay too slow!


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 3, 2008)

Banned for failing to keep up with banning for four hours.


----------



## Diablo1123 (Oct 3, 2008)

Banned for constantly being here to ban


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 3, 2008)

Banned because I'm here now so cosmo2389 could try and ban me!


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 3, 2008)

hell no baby
i will protect you from the bannings of the evil bacon force until i die you pay me


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 3, 2008)

If that's so, I'll never pay you, because from your post, you say when I pay you, you'll leave.....But I need you!!

Ban that cosmo!!


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 3, 2008)

sorry i have to protect you 
so take this ban pls 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





p.s.s..s.s.s.
i got a gud reason to ban you now


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 3, 2008)

Heh.....banned until further notice..


----------



## Hehe Moo (Oct 3, 2008)

Banned because cosmo is too slow so don't take advantage of him LOL


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 3, 2008)

banned until the enemy's bacon line is clear  
*eat..eat.eat*



EDIT:

AHHHAHAHHHHHHHH (this is a desperate laugh) 
U GOT IN THE WAY OF ME PROTECTING MY MASTER 

BANNED


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 3, 2008)

Banned because, with my army/Force, I don't have to take advantage of anybody..My men do that!

EDIT: you see, DarkRey and his lightning speed!!


----------



## xcalibur (Oct 3, 2008)

banned because you are my mortal enemy
not nemesis, spikey still has that spot reserved


----------



## Hehe Moo (Oct 3, 2008)

Banned because you don't have men. Only cosmo does, and he keeps them in his sig.


----------



## xcalibur (Oct 3, 2008)

banned for replying too late


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 3, 2008)

EDIT: BANNED
where do u lot come from?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 3, 2008)

I was thinking the same thing.....Xcalibur, banned because until now, I didn't even knew we were enemies!


----------



## djtaz (Oct 3, 2008)

Banned because i got an e-mail that made me come back and read all the crap i had missed while i slept. 
Future ban on anyone who tries to ban me for sleeping and another future ban for anyone who bans me for future bans.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 3, 2008)

Banned for coming back while sleeping, because of one e-mail?!?!


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 3, 2008)

Banned for not knowing that this game means more than sleep.


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 3, 2008)

banned for some lame truth


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 3, 2008)

Banned because after all this, you think that this game doesn't mean more than a sleep to me?!
I've been staying up to 6 AM just to play it!!


----------



## Sh!fT_23 (Oct 3, 2008)

Banned cause I haven't banned in a while.


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 3, 2008)

banned because i haven't banned u for a while too


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 3, 2008)

Banned because you just did!


----------



## djtaz (Oct 3, 2008)

Banned because i said so


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 3, 2008)

banned because u cant say something like that while you are still a newcomer.


----------



## djtaz (Oct 3, 2008)

banned because the newbies are taking over and will eventually rule the world


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 3, 2008)

banned because the world is already full of newbies


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 3, 2008)

Banned because I agree that World is already full of newbies, but they will NEVER rule!!


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 3, 2008)

yes yes yes!!!
banned because newbies wont rule the world but ME DARKREY Will rule the entire UNIVERSE!!!!!!!!!
and toni, u can rule the world..... i leave that for u.!!!


----------



## cosmo2389 (Oct 3, 2008)

Banned because you are Dark all the while being Rey...


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 3, 2008)

Banned because I'm finally here, and you'll miss the chance on banning me!


----------



## cosmo2389 (Oct 3, 2008)

Banned because your home has put out a notice warning everyone to steer clear of the glowing guy and, if anyone is brave enough, return your radiation ridden self back to their facility!

Finally got to ban you!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 3, 2008)

Where did you find a picture of my home!!

Banned for spying on me!


----------



## cosmo2389 (Oct 3, 2008)

Banned for spilling my secrets!


----------



## isamux (Oct 3, 2008)

Banned! for making me have to clean up your secrets.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 3, 2008)

Banned for splitting my liver!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (I really don't know where did that came from)


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 3, 2008)

banned for splitting my kidney


----------



## Hehe Moo (Oct 3, 2008)

Banned for splitting my testies brain. LOL


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 3, 2008)

dude 
take this splitted B----a----n  
because the brain is already splitted in 2 (left and right)


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 3, 2008)

Banned for cliff hanging..


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 3, 2008)

banned for edge hanging


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 3, 2008)

Banned for hang hanging..


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 3, 2008)

banned for hanging on an edge of a hanging clif which is hanging on the edge of the globle which is hanging on the edge of the galaxy which is hanging on the edge of the universe


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 3, 2008)

Banned for playing Hangban.


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 3, 2008)

banned because my ban is death


----------



## djtaz (Oct 3, 2008)

Banned for killing a ban


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 3, 2008)

OBJECTIONS!!!!!!!!!
banned because im not the killer but it was you the one who murdered my ban!!!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 3, 2008)

PETB (People for the Ethical Treatment of Banners) would like a word with you, and you know what that word is.


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 3, 2008)

did u mean this word "banned"? sorry i didnt even imagined it!!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 3, 2008)

Banned for being a witch with psychic powers.


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 3, 2008)

Banned for being his warlock--- darkrey x trolleydave


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 3, 2008)

Banned for not looking as handsome as this






when you were twelve or thirteen.


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 3, 2008)

banned for showing tiny trolleydave.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 3, 2008)

Banned for implying I waved my todger at you, I only do that to half blind old women.


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 3, 2008)

Banned for


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 3, 2008)

*B*ad*A*ss *N*ecromancer!!


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 3, 2008)

Banned for being a


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 4, 2008)

Banned for being b


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 4, 2008)

Banned for creating a combo for me to break!


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 4, 2008)

Banned for breaking the


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 4, 2008)

Banned for breaking thuh.


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 4, 2008)

Banned for being wrong, I made it so I can break it.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 4, 2008)

Banned for being The Guest.


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 4, 2008)

Banned because I was 0.5/3 of the "guest post's" but not all.


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 4, 2008)

Banned for making Candlejack-ish refere


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 4, 2008)

Banned for getting kidnapped.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 4, 2008)

Banned for carjacking and kidnapping.


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 4, 2008)

Banned for joining in new years.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 4, 2008)

Banned for not joining in New Years, it's a lively celebration.


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 4, 2008)

Banned for not knowing that I am right behind you.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 4, 2008)

Banned for thinking you're a ninja when actually you're a kunoichi.


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 4, 2008)

Banned because when chuck norris cried I was created.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 4, 2008)

Banned because in reality Chuck Norris cried when you were created.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 4, 2008)

Banned because kunoichi sounds like some sushi!

EDIT: Was this late or what


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 4, 2008)

Banned for being waaay late! And so I can let you know that kunoichi is a female ninja.


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 4, 2008)

Banned for making my post obsolete.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 4, 2008)

Banned because there is a weird coincidence happening right now.....

Let me try to explain......sushi is a raw fish, "fish" in Croatian is "riba", "riba" is often used like a synonym for a word "cura", "cura" in english means "girl", and girl/female ninja is actually kunoichi...
Did you understand all that?

CONCLUSION: sushi = kunoichi

I find it pretty funny!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 4, 2008)

Banned cos that is actually pretty mad!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 4, 2008)

Banned because I'm still amazed by that!


----------



## Vincent T (Oct 4, 2008)

banned becuase you guys are funny.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 4, 2008)

Banned because this thread had many many funny moments..


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 4, 2008)

Banned because this thread is full of great humour and great people, and the Radioactive Forces of course.  Plus double banned for being good luck because it's one of the only threads that hasn't become full of people just shitting all over it!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 4, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Banned because this thread is full of great humour and great people, and the Radioactive Forces of course.  Plus double banned for being good luck because it's one of the only threads that hasn't become full of people just shitting all over it!


Not gonna ban you because this is one great post full of truth..

And I don't think it's luck why it isn't full of shitty people shitting all over it....I think it's because great people are playing, and even when someone annoying comes, we overpost him, so it's history..

I really like this topic, and I believe we're very good with keeping it alive for so long..


----------



## Arno (Oct 4, 2008)

Banned for posting something that's overly truthful.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 4, 2008)

Banned because everybody already knows that I'm a truthful all the time, especially in this thread!


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 4, 2008)

Banned, what if nintendo asked you if you pirate??


----------



## cosmo2389 (Oct 4, 2008)

Banned for loli nurse! Everyone knows children that young can't get a medical degree!


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 4, 2008)

Banned because that's no loli.


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 4, 2008)

Banned because the nina table thing was true : (.


----------



## cosmo2389 (Oct 4, 2008)

Banned for lack of relevance!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 4, 2008)

Holaitsme said:
			
		

> Banned, what if nintendo asked you if you pirate??


I would show them my Ass..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Hola, banned because I'm  going to sleep, and you just came to play


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 4, 2008)

Banned for lack of evidence.

Edit: toni, Banned for


----------



## cosmo2389 (Oct 4, 2008)

Banned for being loli enough!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 4, 2008)

Holaitsme said:
			
		

> Banned for lack of evidence.
> 
> Edit:Banned for


I need evidence for going to sleep?!?!
Banned for asking me that!!

(I know you were too late)


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 4, 2008)

I am late.

My evidence is in my heart.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 4, 2008)

COSMO!!!!!! STOP PUSHING IN FRONT OF THE LINE!!!! BANNED


----------



## cosmo2389 (Oct 4, 2008)

Banned cause the loli nurse above just beat the crap out of your loli nurse!

Edit: Banned for pushing me out of line AND shouting! CALM DOWN, OKAY!?


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 4, 2008)

What is this ban you speak of?

*prepares to be banned*


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 4, 2008)

cosmo2389 said:
			
		

> Edit: Banned for pushing me out of line AND shouting! CALM DOWN, OKAY!?


I'm not mad at all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It was a Joke-shout!!

Banned for thinking that I could get mad and shout at you!

Hola, I skipped you because you were preparing for ban!


----------



## cosmo2389 (Oct 4, 2008)

Super Loli Nurse REBAN!!!!

EDIT: Banned for jumping in front of me AGAIN! I'm running out of loli nurse pics...
*Yeah, I knew you were joking!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 4, 2008)

cosmo2389 said:
			
		

> Super Loli Nurse REBANny!!!!


FixedBanned


----------



## cosmo2389 (Oct 4, 2008)

Banned for fixing!


----------



## BioHazardN00B (Oct 4, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Banning all of you for ding a great job while I was absent......diablo!!! welcome...you are great addition to our Force..
> 
> BioHazardNOOB, think about joining....if you join,  you'll soon loose that NOOB in your title..



Wootz, Too bad just "BioHazard" (Hint Resident Evil Reference) was taken.
I accept your request to be a member 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Banned for making me confused


----------



## cosmo2389 (Oct 4, 2008)

Banned for your mind residing in the gutter!! They are fully clothed! And can't you see it was an accident!?!?! I mean, it says "Oops..." and all...!


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 4, 2008)

Raped Banned.


----------



## cosmo2389 (Oct 4, 2008)

Micro loli nurse REBAN!!


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 4, 2008)

Banned because my nurse is in her 20's


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 4, 2008)

I'm sorry sir but we can not accept your reservation as it appears you have been banned from this establishment.

Banstard.


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 4, 2008)

;_; banned!


----------



## cosmo2389 (Oct 4, 2008)

Banned because I searched your username on Wikipedia and WikiLoli told me to ban you! It also said on there that your nurse has a FAKE ID  that says she's 20... She's actually 13!!


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 4, 2008)

Banned for not Googleing higurashi no naku koro ni


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 4, 2008)

Banned for being a bloody nuisance and always getting in the way of my genius bans.


----------



## cosmo2389 (Oct 4, 2008)

Banned for picking on Holaitsme!


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 4, 2008)

Banned because you made trolleydave hate me : (.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 4, 2008)

Banned for thinking I could ever hate you.


----------



## cosmo2389 (Oct 4, 2008)

Banned for thinking!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 4, 2008)

Banned for never thinking.


----------



## cosmo2389 (Oct 4, 2008)

Banned for saying "never," remember, never say never! Also, double banned for THINKING I never think!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 4, 2008)

Banned for being under the false impression that that was a theory instead of a carefully produced scientifically reasearched result.


----------



## cosmo2389 (Oct 4, 2008)

Banned for faulty research! You also did not disclose your source of funding, so that makes your findings null!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 4, 2008)

Banned because your mom was my source of funding, surely you should have known that.


----------



## cosmo2389 (Oct 4, 2008)

Banned for not realizing that the source of funding came from a source who has too large a relationship to the subject to be deemed a valid scientific study.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 4, 2008)

Banned for bringing up a good point.


----------



## cosmo2389 (Oct 4, 2008)

Banned for not realizing that point for yourself!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 4, 2008)

Banned cos it wasn't my fault.  It was his


----------



## Joujoudoll (Oct 4, 2008)

Banned because you posted a funny pic.


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 4, 2008)

Banned for whatever reason possible.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 4, 2008)

You have just met Dr Robotniks Mean Ban Machine.


----------



## Joujoudoll (Oct 4, 2008)

Banned because your avatar makes George Bush look like a monkey.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 4, 2008)

Banned for insulting monkeys!


----------



## Joujoudoll (Oct 4, 2008)

Banned for not insulting monkeys too.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 4, 2008)

Banned because monkeys are awesome wrapped in fur.


----------



## cosmo2389 (Oct 4, 2008)

Banned for forgetting to state that monkeys are even more awesome when wrapped in fur *and bathing in a hot spring*!


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 4, 2008)

Banned for having a funny signature.


----------



## Sh!fT_23 (Oct 4, 2008)

Banned for not having a funny sig.


----------



## DBMONK (Oct 4, 2008)

banned for not having a sig at all.....


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 4, 2008)

WOW Holaitsme....very nice mini-sig!!

Banned for the backstabbing hipocrasy!!


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 4, 2008)

banned for asking roms in the testing area rather than in the porn section!!
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=107...p;#entry1427980

edit: that was meant for dbmonk


here is ur ban toni
banned for reaching 2,000 posts without me


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 4, 2008)

Umm, but I kept it at count 2000, to bypass it with you!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Banned because I'm a three red/gold medal commander now!!


----------



## Frog (Oct 4, 2008)

banned because congratulations!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 4, 2008)

Banned so I can say......Thank you very much!!


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Oct 4, 2008)

Banned for being TOO polite.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 4, 2008)

Banned because I  am  polite,  but I wouldn't say I'm too polite..


----------



## DBMONK (Oct 4, 2008)

BANNED FOR BEING POLITE ABOUT NOT BEING POLITE


----------



## Hehe Moo (Oct 4, 2008)

Banned because you ARE too polite. Your welcome.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 4, 2008)

Banned because being polite sets you abouve the dumb and the ignorant.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Oct 4, 2008)

Banned for knowing the secrets of life.


----------



## DBMONK (Oct 4, 2008)

BANNED FOR NOT KNOWING THE SECRETS OF LIFE

oops... caps-lock was on.... my bad!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 4, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Banned because being polite sets you abouve the dumb and the ignorant.


Banned because you're really smart!


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Oct 4, 2008)

DBMONK said:
			
		

> BANNED FOR NOT KNOWING THE SECRETS OF LIFE


Argh...





Banned for claiming to be able to judge me.


----------



## Hehe Moo (Oct 4, 2008)

Banned because you put a picture of that Diego Armando / Godot dude up. When it has nothing to do with anything =="


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Oct 4, 2008)

Banned because




ITS OVER NINE-THOUSAND!!!


----------



## DBMONK (Oct 4, 2008)

banned for using the over 9000 thingy................

cant belive people still remember that, its the second time i seen it this week!

SUPER MARIO BROS. Z = WIN


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Oct 4, 2008)

banned for replying so slowly.

I'm also banned for posting so much phoenix wright stuff...

*EDIT:* Super Mario Bro's 2 = EPIC FAILURE. MODIFIED DEMO. GLORIFIED DEMO.


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 4, 2008)

Banned for having a foolishly foolish reason!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 4, 2008)

Banned for constant posting of pictures, all of you!


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 4, 2008)

Banned for not liking it!


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Oct 4, 2008)

Mei-o said:
			
		

> Banned for having a foolishly foolish reason!


BANNED!
FOR!
COPYING!
ME!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 4, 2008)

Banned because it's not that I don't like those pictures, I just use them to ban you  all!!


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Oct 4, 2008)

BANNED for turning on a geiger counter...


----------



## DBMONK (Oct 4, 2008)

Antoligy said:
			
		

> banned for replying so slowly.
> 
> I'm also banned for posting so much phoenix wright stuff...
> 
> *EDIT:* Super Mario Bro's 2 = EPIC FAILURE. MODIFIED DEMO. GLORIFIED DEMO.



BANNED FOR NOT BEING ABLE TO READ!!!!

I SAID MARIO BROS. Z.... NOT 2!!!!


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 4, 2008)

BANNED!








Toni: I ran out of reasons. o_o


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Oct 4, 2008)

DBMONK said:
			
		

> Antoligy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BANNED FOR THINKING THAT MARIO WINS.
AND FOR THINKING THAT I WAS BANNING YOU FOR THAT.
Although he does... compared that project


----------



## DBMONK (Oct 4, 2008)

BANNED FOR NOT GIVING A REASON FOR BANNING ME


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Oct 4, 2008)

DBMONK said:
			
		

> BANNED FOR NOT GIVING A REASON FOR BANNING ME


Banned for posting so fast...


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 4, 2008)

Banned for skipping me!


----------



## DBMONK (Oct 4, 2008)

BANNED FOR BEING SKIPPED


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 4, 2008)

Skip Ban!!


----------



## DBMONK (Oct 4, 2008)

self ban 'cos i have to go now!


----------



## Frog (Oct 4, 2008)

banned cause that statement is true.


----------



## Upperleft (Oct 4, 2008)

Banned because you remind me of someone..


----------



## Frog (Oct 4, 2008)

banned because who?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 4, 2008)

Banned because I haven't recognized Upperleft with his new avatar!


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Oct 4, 2008)

banned because you lost the game.
THE GAME


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 4, 2008)

Banned for playing games with people!


----------



## Upperleft (Oct 4, 2008)

Banned for being the son of many people


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 4, 2008)

Banned for false allegations, I only have one Father!



DICE!!!


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Oct 4, 2008)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Banned for false allegations, I only have one Father!
> 
> 
> 
> DICE!!!


Banned for lying.
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=108317

YOUR FATHER HATES YOU!


----------



## cosmo2389 (Oct 4, 2008)

Banned for hatred!! That's mean you know!!


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Oct 4, 2008)

Banned for NOT taking happy pills.
They sold out of grouchy pills...


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 4, 2008)

Welcome to... The Bannerdome!


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Oct 4, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Welcome to... The Bannerdome!


banned for not banning me.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 4, 2008)

Banned for not realizing that a welcoming you to the Bannerdome is an implied ban, or something like that.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Oct 4, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Banned for not realizing that a welcoming you to the Bannerdome is an implied ban, or something like that.


Banned for not realising that i realised that.
Also because I posted AFTER YOU!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 4, 2008)

Banned for confusing me after I've just woken up!


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Oct 4, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Banned for confusing me after I've just woken up!


Banned for letting GoDot drink ALL your coffee!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 4, 2008)

Banned cos I don't drink coffee, PG Tips or Tetley win the day.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Oct 4, 2008)

Banned for not drinking coffee.
Un-banned for not drinking shit tea.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 4, 2008)

Banned for drinking coffee, it's bitter and gives you bad breath.  Tea is golden liquid refreshment from the heavens.


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 4, 2008)

Banned for enjoying being showered by golden liquids.....

in your mouth!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 4, 2008)

Banned for not enjoying it, pervo.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Oct 4, 2008)

Banned for assuming I drink ONLY coffee.
Seriously what's with Herbal Tea?


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Oct 4, 2008)

banned for having problems with herbal teas


----------



## Arno (Oct 4, 2008)

Banned for the mention of herbal teas.


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 4, 2008)

banned for mentioning mention


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 4, 2008)




----------



## DarkRey (Oct 4, 2008)




----------



## Upperleft (Oct 4, 2008)

umm.. banned because Club Penguin sucks?


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 4, 2008)

banned because i 100% agree


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 4, 2008)

toni here is a video for you
Attack of the giant radioactive robot women from venus          XD
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BDpliw7144U


is that you girlfriend? man those tits are .................................BIG....... will u ever introduce me to her. lol


----------



## BioHazardN00B (Oct 4, 2008)




----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 4, 2008)

Banned for acceptance in Radioactive Force!!

You want any special title?


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 4, 2008)

Banned, dammit you guys are active when I sleep!!


----------



## Diablo1123 (Oct 4, 2008)

banned for needing sleep


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 4, 2008)

Banned because sleep is for the


----------



## Diablo1123 (Oct 4, 2008)

banned for not making sense
to me


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 4, 2008)

Banned because nothing makes sense to you.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 4, 2008)

Banned because sense is for the sleepy ones!


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 5, 2008)

What is this sleep?....
Banned for shenanigans!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 5, 2008)

Banned for the craic.


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 5, 2008)

Banned for hasing teh best romz plazasa,


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 5, 2008)

Banned becaise someone has to point people in the right direction, why not me!


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 5, 2008)

Banned for making me want to read that book.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 5, 2008)

Banned cos you should be reading better books than that!


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 5, 2008)

Banned for actually reading books.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 5, 2008)

Banned because everybody should read good books, it's food for the thought process.


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 5, 2008)

Banned because thinking is underrated.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 5, 2008)

Banned because a lack of thinking is over-rated.


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 5, 2008)

Ban you!!!
Just go and ban yourself!!!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 5, 2008)

Banned for putting very little effort into your ban.  Lazy banstard.


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 5, 2008)

Banned because there is never to little effort put into a ban.


----------



## Jerme (Oct 5, 2008)

um, like you are like, SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO banned because im like, so totally, actin like a white girl


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 5, 2008)

Banned because I want to ban gore or frog : (


----------



## Frog (Oct 5, 2008)

banned so you might get a chance.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 5, 2008)

Banned so he won't!


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 5, 2008)

Banned for !!!!! : (


----------



## Frog (Oct 5, 2008)

Banned for ????


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 5, 2008)

Banned for : )


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 5, 2008)

Banned for


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 5, 2008)

Banned for %)


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 5, 2008)

Banned for


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 5, 2008)

Banned for


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 5, 2008)

Banned for


----------



## Frog (Oct 5, 2008)

banned for *a super awesome emoticon that makes your head explode when you look at it*


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 5, 2008)

Banned .... *head explodes


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 5, 2008)

Banned for blowing my head up with a ricochet and making it hard to see what I'm typing.


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 5, 2008)

Banned for lies.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 5, 2008)

Banned because the chick in your sig looks like she's got stankfinger.


----------



## asd135246 (Oct 5, 2008)

banned because you said stankfinger.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 5, 2008)

banned because you said stankfinger.


----------



## Jerme (Oct 5, 2008)

banned for being gay


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 5, 2008)

Banned for posting the same moronic insult over and over.


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 5, 2008)

Banned for Astley dancing to ninja music with hot sauce on your sleeves.


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 5, 2008)

Banned for putting a curse on him.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 5, 2008)

Banned cos Paul Frank rocks!


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 5, 2008)

Banned because I think so too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





especially julius.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 5, 2008)

Banned cos all Paul Franks creations are amazing.  His designs are simple, bold and genius!


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 5, 2008)

Banned because the animation shorts are also brilliant.


----------



## DBMONK (Oct 5, 2008)

banned because i dunno who your talking about


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 5, 2008)

Banned for being fashionably retarded.


----------



## DBMONK (Oct 5, 2008)

banned for calling me a retard..... im a fecktard!!!!


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 5, 2008)

Banned for no reason except my will to ban.


----------



## DBMONK (Oct 5, 2008)

banned for imposing your will on me..... or something like that.

LOL -


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 5, 2008)

Banned for


----------



## DBMONK (Oct 5, 2008)

BANNED.... end of story!


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 5, 2008)

Banned because am getting banned for 1 day : (


----------



## djtaz (Oct 5, 2008)

Banned because i havent banned anyone in a while now


----------



## DBMONK (Oct 5, 2008)

banned for not banning more!


----------



## isamux (Oct 5, 2008)

Banned! monks are supposed to be peaceful and forgiving, least of all banning people.


----------



## DBMONK (Oct 5, 2008)

banned for not realizing, im an EVIL BANNING monk!!!!


----------



## isamux (Oct 5, 2008)

I get a +8 against evil characters and another +12 bonus when using the Banning feat.  So you are BANNED with +20 and I rolled a critical so that's a +40!! Woohoo, INSTABAN!!  HAHAhahaha hahahHAHa

....



yeah...


----------



## DBMONK (Oct 5, 2008)

isamux said:
			
		

> I get a +8 against evil characters and another +12 bonus when using the Banning feat.  So you are BANNED with +20 and I rolled a critical so that's a +40!! Woohoo, INSTABAN!!  HAHAhahaha hahahHAHa
> 
> ....
> 
> ...




YEAH, but i got a +15 sheild 'o fun, a +6 power banner and a +infinate glove of bandom..... so BANNED!!!!


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 5, 2008)

banned because u havent seen my BAN hammer yet!! 
dont make me use it


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 5, 2008)

Banned because I give you permission to Banhammer these guys mister DarkRey!


----------



## DBMONK (Oct 5, 2008)

banned for being mean!


*cries*


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 5, 2008)




----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 5, 2008)

I'm sorry DBMONK... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But this is game with no mercy!! Banned for thinking we will go easy on you!!


----------



## DBMONK (Oct 5, 2008)

lol, banned for showing no mercy


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 5, 2008)

Banned because I was guessing that will be your reason!!


----------



## Frog (Oct 5, 2008)

banned because it's always good to have a little mercy.
just a little.


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 5, 2008)

banned because "what happened to ur invasion plans?"


----------



## Frog (Oct 5, 2008)

banned because it turned out i had no weapons... or army.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 5, 2008)

Banned because we are always open for such great people....

Care to join?!


----------



## Frog (Oct 5, 2008)

banned because maybe another time.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 5, 2008)

Banned because you're refusing to join.....Yet, you have no  army or weapons of your own!!......


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 5, 2008)

Banned because we need a Frogpony to ride to victory!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 5, 2008)

Banned because, he's invited.....but he constantly refuses to join!!


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Oct 5, 2008)

Banned because...
you just got banned.


----------



## Sir-Fritz (Oct 5, 2008)

Banned because i'm sure frog would orgasm too quick for you to ride far.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Oct 5, 2008)

Banned for being right


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 5, 2008)

Banned because I don't know who is the bad guy in your sig..

EDIT: damn fast Antoligy, and damn my slow typing!!


----------



## Frog (Oct 5, 2008)

banned because this is going too far.

EDIT: damn, too slow.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 5, 2008)

Banned because too far is matter of perspective..


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 5, 2008)

banned because in my perspective too far is still too far


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 5, 2008)

Banned because, with that sig....you are approved to have any opinion you like!!


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 5, 2008)

banned because my next step is to take ur position as the leader of radioactive force  p0wn everyone who is against our force


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 5, 2008)

DarkRey said:
			
		

> banned because my next step is to take ur position as the leader of radioactive force  p0wn everyone who is against our force







Good one....haha..

But the funny thing is....it's impossible to take position as a commander of Radioactive Force, from pure Radiation in human form itself..

Banned because you're still one of my best men!!


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 5, 2008)

Banned for not p0wning the traitor!!!!


----------



## granville (Oct 5, 2008)

Banned myself to save the next person the trouble!

BAN BAN BAN! BAN BAN THE GRAN!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 5, 2008)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Banned for not p0wning the traitor!!!!


Banned because he isn't any threat actually.....You see, if anyone tries to take my position,  I have all of you others with me.....We've became invincible together!!

Now, if you all want to take me down, I'll retreat, but that's just because I'm nice and merciful ruler, and I always do what's best in the interest of my men..

granwille, unbanned so I can ban you myself!!


----------



## Frog (Oct 5, 2008)

banned for going mad with power.


----------



## DBMONK (Oct 5, 2008)

banned for not going mad with power


----------



## Frog (Oct 5, 2008)

banned cause who said i haven't?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 5, 2008)

Banned because you should all join Radioactive Force _officially_!!
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=108...p;#entry1447973


----------



## Frog (Oct 5, 2008)

banned because i have no reason to join the radioactive force.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 5, 2008)

Banned because nobody actually has....But everybody that join, do it because they feel good about it!!

And besides, you probably seen that many members stood by my side, just because of the Force!!


----------



## Frog (Oct 5, 2008)

banned because i still aint gonna join.


----------



## Minox (Oct 5, 2008)

Banned for making a good decision.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 5, 2008)

Banned because sooner or latter, Minox_IX you'll brake..


----------



## Minox (Oct 5, 2008)

Banned because I'm coming up with a perfect plan to crush the radioactive force as we speak.


----------



## granville (Oct 5, 2008)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> Banned because I'm coming up with a perfect plan to crush the radioactive force as we speak.


Nuke banned your plan! And nuke banned you!


----------



## Minox (Oct 5, 2008)

Decontaminated ban from inside a bunker.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 5, 2008)

Chemical ban.


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 5, 2008)

biological ban


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 5, 2008)

Psychological ban.


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 5, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> p1ngpong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mmhhhh interesting ......................................... *planning super secret undercover evil think*


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 5, 2008)

Banned because I finally got my first*gasp* ISP ERROR!


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 5, 2008)

banned because i just had one now so thats why i couldnt ban trolleydave


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 5, 2008)

Banned for wanting to ban someone as sweet and innocent looking as me, you big bully!


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 5, 2008)

banned for bullying Bin laden and sadam while saying that im bullying u


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 5, 2008)

Banned for sympathizing wth people that really should have just paid me the protection money.


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 5, 2008)

Banned because my slash key would not work.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 5, 2008)

Banned cos in the UK slash is slang for peeing.


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 5, 2008)

Banned because the apostrophe key wouldnt work either. *bashes keyboard*


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 5, 2008)

Banned for making me laugh, and for keyboard abuse.  Next time I'm contacting the keyboard protection services.


----------



## Law (Oct 5, 2008)

Banned for making up Keyboard Protection services. That's a silly thing to joke about.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 5, 2008)

Banned cos I didn't make it up, I read about them in The Sunday Sport.


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 5, 2008)

Banned because there really is such a thing!


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 5, 2008)

banned so i can say yes


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 5, 2008)

Banned so I can say lol.


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 5, 2008)

banned so i can say XD


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 5, 2008)

Banned cos I've got a terribly drafty arse today.


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 5, 2008)

Banned because my neck hurts.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 5, 2008)

Banned for not going out and getting a massage.


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 5, 2008)

banned because my willy is hurting ...i need to go for a ride.... if anyone interested, pm me...


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 5, 2008)

Banned for  offering  yourself shamelessly!!

You know this is _almost_ a gauy-only site?!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 5, 2008)

Banned for crushing DarkReys homo-erotic fantasy! (j/k DarkRey!)


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 5, 2008)

Banned because he's the guy with only homo-erotic fantasies! But you have the avatar that has homo-erotic experience!!!!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 5, 2008)

Banned for making me laugh on a Sunday, it's supposed to be a day of rest!


----------



## cosmo2389 (Oct 5, 2008)

Banned for laughing!! As you said yourself, it's Sunday, a day of rest!! No laughing nonsense should be done on this day!!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 5, 2008)

Banned for skipping on joining.......My siggy is clickable now!!


----------



## Minox (Oct 5, 2008)

Banned for having a clickable sig.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 5, 2008)

Banned for removing that sig of yours that was very pretty!! and unclickable!!


----------



## Minox (Oct 5, 2008)

Banned because I removed it since I'd rather have my avatar script than a sig.


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 5, 2008)

Banned because i dont like you


----------



## Minox (Oct 5, 2008)

Banned because I'm gonna keep ignoring your bannings.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Oct 5, 2008)

Banned for doing so.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 5, 2008)

Banned for not singing the international Banthem.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 5, 2008)

Banned because you Antoligy,  should click my sig!!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 5, 2008)

Banned cos there's been no banning for a half hour.


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 5, 2008)

okey, here is an 1 hour late ban



			
				Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Banned because he's the guy with only homo-erotic fantasies! But you have the avatar that has homo-erotic experience!!!!








  agreed


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 5, 2008)

Welcome back ban!


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 5, 2008)

banned because i couldnt load gbatemp, it kept saying server not available


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 5, 2008)

Banned cos that's I said it was a welcome back ban!


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 5, 2008)

thank you ban then


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 5, 2008)

Banned cos p1ngpong made me do it.


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 5, 2008)

what? he made u orgasm!!!!!!!!!!?!?!?!?!  
mhh interesting..*thinking* *extra thinking* *beyond thinking*

banned


----------



## Syncr (Oct 5, 2008)

banned for thinking too hard


----------



## Minox (Oct 5, 2008)

Banned for thinking


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 5, 2008)

banned for being right than being wrong


----------



## playallday (Oct 5, 2008)

Banned for giving out banners.


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 5, 2008)

banned because this is the game of the bans


----------



## playallday (Oct 5, 2008)

Banned for talking about banning.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 6, 2008)

Banned because you'll drop dead one day, because BAN killed you!!


----------



## playallday (Oct 6, 2008)

Banned for talking about being dead.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 6, 2008)

Banned because I'm  talking about YOUR death!!


----------



## playallday (Oct 6, 2008)

Banned for wanting to kill me!


----------



## Jerme (Oct 6, 2008)

banned for killing people


----------



## playallday (Oct 6, 2008)

Banned because I have super powers and I can't help it.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 6, 2008)

Banned because I don't  want to kill you, I'm pointing out that you might die one day, and that BAN might be the think that was deathly!!


----------



## Jerme (Oct 6, 2008)

banned because i kill people i are an killer the type of killer thats kills people i dubbed myself "ichi the killer" because i kill people, see im a killa like that because i kill people understand me? i kill people im a killer man, I KILL PEOPLE


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm not "people".....I'm Radioactivity in it's purest form!!

Banned for thinking otherwise!


----------



## playallday (Oct 6, 2008)

Banned because I'm getting a modchip.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 6, 2008)

Banned because I don't own a console that I could modchip!


----------



## Jerme (Oct 6, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> I'm not "people".....I'm Radioactivity in it's purest form!!
> 
> Banned for thinking otherwise!




i also... kill that




















oh btw Toni Plutonij, you're banned.


----------



## ENDscape (Oct 6, 2008)

Banned for having too much space


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 6, 2008)

Banned for waving your tail!


----------



## Jerme (Oct 6, 2008)

ENDscape: banned for not liking that you should like that it makes the next line full of suspense do you not like suspense? go watch saw or something befor i kill you with a saw you need to watch that movie and be prepared for it

and tony is banned


----------



## playallday (Oct 6, 2008)

Banning Toni Plutonij because he doesn't own a console that he could chip!


----------



## ENDscape (Oct 6, 2008)

Banned cos ive seen all saw. I saw all saw, and i see saw

BOOO @ playallday


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 6, 2008)

Banned because you are all slow!!


----------



## ENDscape (Oct 6, 2008)

Banned because the truth hurts.


----------



## playallday (Oct 6, 2008)

Banned because I'm too smart.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 6, 2008)

Banned because you don't act that way!!


----------



## Jerme (Oct 6, 2008)

playallday: banned because you are actually retarded who let your retarded ass out the mental home are you a depressed psycho killer, a killer possibly better than me? no way im gonna kill you

tony is banned again


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 6, 2008)

Banned because you keep  using long bans, and always a post too late...


----------



## ENDscape (Oct 6, 2008)

Banned because he types slow.


----------



## Jerme (Oct 6, 2008)

i type slow because i can control time and i make myself in slow motion idk why, but it is just fun especially when i jump off my house in slow motion so i ban you for not letting me have my fun

and before tony bans me, im gonna ban him


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 6, 2008)

Banned for failed advance banning.


----------



## ENDscape (Oct 6, 2008)

He failed but i didnt fail at banning you XD


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 6, 2008)

Banned for getting in way for me to ask Mei-o, why didn't joined officially the Radioactive Force? Click my siggy!!


----------



## ENDscape (Oct 6, 2008)

What radioactive force is recruiting people??Banned for not mentioning earlier.


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 6, 2008)

Banned for not finding out about it.


PS: Toni, I posted a few minutes ago.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 6, 2008)

Banned because you should check the thread, you're invited too!!

And unbanned because I didn't mentioned it to you earlier!!

Mei-o, I've seen it as soon as I posted BAN....I've  updated the list, and title has been given to you!!! I have a mission for you!! Go and get us Tropicana! He would be a good addition to the Force!


----------



## ENDscape (Oct 6, 2008)

banned because i would like to enlist. Feel bad for banning you now because i might not get in


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 6, 2008)

Nah....You've proven yourself trustworthy, and a good fighter/banner....You're accepted!!

Not banned in a spirit of a good recruit!!


----------



## ENDscape (Oct 6, 2008)

But i will have to ban you. A good recruit should have no fear.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 6, 2008)

Bravo!!!
That's the spirit.......I always accept good men with high ban skills!


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 6, 2008)

Banned because that mission would be easier than frying an egg.


----------



## cosmo2389 (Oct 6, 2008)

Banned for having a radiation symbol in your sig, but not being radioactive!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 6, 2008)

Well than!! Go and do it!!

And I'll give you one nice and soft ban..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And cosmo2389, everyone in Radioactive Force are at least a little Radioactive.....it comes with recruiting!!


----------



## ENDscape (Oct 6, 2008)

Banned for having gay in your sig. Two guys on top of each other??cmon
Im having a slow banning day


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 6, 2008)

Sorry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Banned for posting after me and making me look like a bad guy..


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 6, 2008)

Banned because I'm now listening to a *gasp* harpist.


----------



## cosmo2389 (Oct 6, 2008)

Banned because you should be listening to a *glass* harpist!


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 6, 2008)

Banned because I don't get it.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 6, 2008)

Banned because I'll give it to you!


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 6, 2008)

Banned so I can say 'good one!'


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 6, 2008)

Banned so I can say 'good two!'


----------



## cosmo2389 (Oct 6, 2008)

Banned for not understanding!!

But seriously, search glass harp on YouTube and you'll see what I mean. Glass harps are also known as glass armonicas and they are similar to glass harmonicas... The sounds they make are interesting to say the least!

EDIT: Not fast enough....

Banned so I can say "good three"? But seriously, banned for getting in the way of me explaining what I was talking about five posts ago!!


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 6, 2008)

Banned because I know about it, I thought you were making a pun or something.


----------



## ENDscape (Oct 6, 2008)

Banned because i will play my trump card




Used your own bann on you


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 6, 2008)

Banned because this is really funny......You made him write all that, and then said that you actually know what is it about!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ENDscape.....your fast spell cards!!


----------



## ENDscape (Oct 6, 2008)

Yes yes, all your attacks are rendered useless.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 6, 2008)

Ah, well....it's good you're on my side then


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 6, 2008)

Banned! *boom*


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 6, 2008)




----------



## Mei-o (Oct 6, 2008)

Banned for some udder reason.


----------



## Frog (Oct 6, 2008)

banned for the corny pun.





mmm... corn!


----------



## Sh!fT_23 (Oct 6, 2008)

Banned because the Frog-Ponys are unable to digest corn.


----------



## Frog (Oct 6, 2008)

banned because your right... but you forgot to mention the potatoes.


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 6, 2008)

Banned(I guess) for reverting back to the original frogpony avvie!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 6, 2008)

Banned because his "original" original  avatar was frog only! (the whole frog with this head he uses on frogpony)


----------



## Frog (Oct 6, 2008)

banned cause thats all in the past now.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 6, 2008)

Banned because I agree......


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 6, 2008)

Banned for informing me of such facts.


----------



## DBMONK (Oct 6, 2008)

BANNED FOR NOT ALREADY KNOWING!


----------



## Frog (Oct 6, 2008)

banned because you didn't know either.
AND WHY ARE YOU TYPING IN CAPS!!!?


----------



## Upperleft (Oct 6, 2008)

Banned for typing in caps too


----------



## emirof (Oct 6, 2008)

banned for not typing in caps


----------



## Frog (Oct 6, 2008)

banned for being a hypocrite.


----------



## Raika (Oct 6, 2008)

banned for being a etircopyh.


----------



## Frog (Oct 6, 2008)

banned for having a signature that makes no sense.


----------



## Raika (Oct 6, 2008)

banned because it isnt supposed to make sense


----------



## Sir-Fritz (Oct 6, 2008)

Frog said:
			
		

> banned for having a signature that makes no sense.


Banned because your sig doesnt make sense.


----------



## Raika (Oct 6, 2008)

banned for being too Fritzy


----------



## Sir-Fritz (Oct 6, 2008)

Banned for having a tryhard character for a avatar!!!! 

ps Zack is soo much cooler


----------



## xalphax (Oct 6, 2008)

banned from beyond


----------



## Frog (Oct 6, 2008)

banned from next door.


----------



## cosmo2389 (Oct 6, 2008)

Banned from yesterday.


----------



## Raika (Oct 6, 2008)

banned from the other dimension


----------



## cosmo2389 (Oct 6, 2008)

Banned from Midgar.


----------



## Frog (Oct 6, 2008)

banned from my house.


----------



## Raika (Oct 6, 2008)

banned from the toilet


----------



## cosmo2389 (Oct 6, 2008)

Banned for smelling... You need to take a bath!!


----------



## Raika (Oct 6, 2008)

banned for having bad breath. You need to brush your teeth!


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 6, 2008)

Banned, look who's talking.


----------



## Frog (Oct 6, 2008)

banned cause i'm talking.
well i was, and i won't be by the time you read this post.


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 6, 2008)

Banned for pseudo-supporting that post.


----------



## Frog (Oct 6, 2008)

banned cause i only just noticed you changed your avatar...


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 6, 2008)

Banned because I rushed that.


----------



## distorted.freque (Oct 6, 2008)

Banned for being a vampire. >3 We don't allow creatures of the night here!


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 6, 2008)

Banned! *cries*


----------



## cosmo2389 (Oct 6, 2008)

Banned cause I like your avatar!


----------



## distorted.freque (Oct 6, 2008)

Banned for mindrape. @[email protected] That sig scares me.

@Mei-o: I'm kidding. :3 I actually like the creatures of the night. They're a lot tolerable than the creatures of the day.


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 6, 2008)

Banned because I guessed as much heehee.


----------



## distorted.freque (Oct 6, 2008)

Banned for fooling me.

*cries dramatically*


----------



## cosmo2389 (Oct 6, 2008)

Banned for guessing!!


----------



## distorted.freque (Oct 6, 2008)

Banned for being fooled. >3


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 6, 2008)

Banning you all for banning distorted, and angry banning everyone  who  aren't the part of Radioactive Force!!


----------



## distorted.freque (Oct 6, 2008)

*bans everyone else so that no one can ban the almighty boss*


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks distorted.....Frog, banned because you and Gore should join!!


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 6, 2008)

*Unleashes unimaginable power with a *Giant Radioactive BANana Cannon™*.*


----------



## cosmo2389 (Oct 6, 2008)

Banned for jumping in front of my post!


----------



## distorted.freque (Oct 6, 2008)

Banned for accusing anyone of jumping. @[email protected] I have my eyes on you, cosmo. If anyone's jumping here, it's you.


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 6, 2008)

Banned because cosmo likes to jump on men.


----------



## cosmo2389 (Oct 6, 2008)

Banned for making me ROFLLOLSTFUOMG... And whatever other internet abbreviations you can think of!

EDIT: Banned for making unauthorized claims...!


----------



## Raika (Oct 6, 2008)

banned because you are not authorized as well


----------



## cosmo2389 (Oct 6, 2008)

Banned for having a bishonen in your sig/avatar!! He's makes all the fangirls go wild!


----------



## distorted.freque (Oct 6, 2008)

Banned for not having a bishonen in your sig/avatar. You're making the fangirls go away.


----------



## cosmo2389 (Oct 6, 2008)

Banned cause you failed to realize that the people in my avatar/sig are chibi forms of bishonen!


----------



## distorted.freque (Oct 6, 2008)

Banned for yaoi then! (Which makes all the yuri fangirls/fanboys go away.)


----------



## cosmo2389 (Oct 6, 2008)

Touche! Haha!

Banned for steampunk/cyberpunk... At least that's what I think your avatar is...

Sorry if I'm wrong!


----------



## distorted.freque (Oct 6, 2008)

Banned for being correct! I do come from the Steampunk Ages.


----------



## cosmo2389 (Oct 6, 2008)

Banned cause you should watch Ergo Proxy!! (Though it's more cyberpunk than steampunk...) It's still really interesting though!


----------



## distorted.freque (Oct 6, 2008)

Banned for reccing at the wrong moment! (And banned for not reccing any yuri! X3) *is too busy to watch anything, let alone think* I'll remember the name though.


----------



## cosmo2389 (Oct 6, 2008)

Banned for being busy... Though I'm pretty busy myself... 

As for yuri... I really like Strawberry Panic, though it's not hardcore by any means... Another title that's not so much yuri, but has hot girls with underlying lesbian tones is Burst Angel, seriously, it's really awesome and one of my favorite series!


----------



## distorted.freque (Oct 6, 2008)

Banned for admitting to being busy! Let's be busy together. >3

I skimmed through that anime. Didn't interest me so much. The other one I have yet to try. (Now if only Hayate x Blade has an anime. I'd definitely watch that.


----------



## cosmo2389 (Oct 6, 2008)

Banned cause I have to go!

I've heard of Hayate x Blade, but I am unsure of whether or not there is an anime... Just for you, I hope there is!


----------



## distorted.freque (Oct 6, 2008)

Banned because you should get going!

There's only the manga. @[email protected] Which I so desperately want. It's one of my favorites.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 6, 2008)

Banned so I can NOT-BAN you with this post!


----------



## Minox (Oct 6, 2008)

Banned for not being radioactive enough.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 6, 2008)

Banned because I think you already used that many many pages ago...but we agreed that I actually am radioactive enough!!


----------



## Minox (Oct 6, 2008)

Banned because I had a feeling that I had used that banning before.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 6, 2008)

Banned because I really think that we used almost all reasons to BAN each other! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I mean, c'mon...We're banning trough 580  pages.....WOW!!


----------



## kingjarrah (Oct 6, 2008)

banned for drinking water...


----------



## ENDscape (Oct 6, 2008)

Banned for having the guts to ban toni


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 6, 2008)

Banned for not p0wning the n00b who banned our general!


ps what a brave n00b!


----------



## playallday (Oct 6, 2008)

Banning everyone because I have a PS9.


----------



## Minox (Oct 6, 2008)

bannedallday


----------



## playallday (Oct 6, 2008)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> bannedallday


Banned because you missed the play in my name.


----------



## Minox (Oct 6, 2008)

Banned because that part was necessary in order to ban you.


----------



## playallday (Oct 6, 2008)

Banned because I need to do my work and not play on the internet all day.


----------



## xalphax (Oct 6, 2008)

sudden ban!


----------



## playallday (Oct 6, 2008)

sudder ban!


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 6, 2008)

Flash ban!


----------



## Jerme (Oct 6, 2008)

ban me and i kill someone because i kill people i am a killer do you want me to kill someone? then ban me then someone will die and get killed i am a killer, i kill people. get it? I KILL PEOPLE


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 6, 2008)

banned for threatening behaviour


----------



## playallday (Oct 6, 2008)

Banned for being a kid once in your life.


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 6, 2008)

banned for eternal youth


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Oct 6, 2008)

Banned for not knowing where my private fountain is.


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 6, 2008)

Banned for not letting me drink from your private fountain!



mmmmmmm


----------



## playallday (Oct 6, 2008)

Banned because I need to go! Bye!


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 6, 2008)

Everyone is banned for teasing and tempting me with your post while I couldn't post.


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 7, 2008)

Banned for hiphop monkey(ok, I like it).


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 7, 2008)

Banned for devoting yourself to radioactivity.


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 7, 2008)

Banned because you also do so yourself.


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 7, 2008)

Banned because I still have a free mind.


----------



## ENDscape (Oct 7, 2008)

Not anymore


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 7, 2008)

Banned because that can easily be negated with...


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 7, 2008)

Banned because I will never get that.


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 7, 2008)

Banned because you probably won't get the reference in my post!

P.S Yu-Gi-Oh! sucks!!! So Mei-O and ENDScape are now banned =P
Thats _not_ in the rules!?!?!
*SCREW THE RULES I HAVE MONEY!!!!!*

P.S.2 Mei-O didn't Summon it properly. So hes banned.... again


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 7, 2008)

Banned because if frog sees this I'll be you first member.


----------



## Frog (Oct 7, 2008)

banned cause i don't remember having an army...


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 7, 2008)

Banned because your a one man army


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 7, 2008)

Banned for being devoted to radioactivity.


----------



## Frog (Oct 7, 2008)

banned for being a hypocrite.


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 7, 2008)

Banned for denying the secret army.


----------



## Sh!fT_23 (Oct 7, 2008)

Banned beacause I was once in the secret army but was forced to leave because my sheer pwnage could not be contained in a single battalion.


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 7, 2008)

Banned because no one believes you.


----------



## Frog (Oct 7, 2008)

banned because i believe him, not.


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 7, 2008)

Banned for denying me entry ;_;


----------



## Hehe Moo (Oct 7, 2008)

Banned for changing your dp from an anime nurse to a skull thingy.


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 7, 2008)

Banned because first it was a monkey and then the skull also his name is scurvy by paul frank.


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 7, 2008)

Banned because that's a powerful monkey!



agentgamma: Banned, I special summoned it while you weren't looking.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 7, 2008)

Banned because I don't know if I should put Frog on enemies list or not...

I thought that he doesn't want to join, but he's now talking about some kind of army!!


----------



## Frog (Oct 7, 2008)

banned cause i'm not an enemy.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




just look at my friendly smile!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 7, 2008)

Banned because, then.....where should I list you?! I mean, my Force and you had some contacts....but you're not an member (you refuse to be), and you're not the enemy (there's no real reason to be one)!


----------



## Raika (Oct 7, 2008)

banned for being in a force instead of a ecrof.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 7, 2008)

Banned for being Raika instead of a Akiar!


----------



## Frog (Oct 7, 2008)

banned cause everyone knows an ecrof is only half as powerful as a force.

CURSE MY SLOWNESS!!!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 7, 2008)

Frog said:
			
		

> banned cause everyone knows an ecrof is only half as powerful as a force.
> 
> CURSE MY SLOWNESS!!!


Are you showing sympathy for the Force?!?!

Not banned because that would be great!!


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 7, 2008)

Banned because DSi backwards is iSD which would be a SD card made by Apple
Why its your fault, I have no idea


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 7, 2008)

agentgamma said:
			
		

> Banned because DSi backwards is iSD which would be a SD card made by Apple
> *Why its your fault, I have no idea*








Banned for confronting me with useless information!!


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 7, 2008)

Banned for using graphic emoticons.
=P


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 7, 2008)

Banned for using emoticons in disguise!!


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 7, 2008)

Banned because its a Transformer =P
=P transforms to =D


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 7, 2008)

agentgamma said:
			
		

> Banned because its a Transformer =P
> =P transforms to =D


Banned because I didn't know that, but thanks on revealing something new!!


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 7, 2008)

You know what this its an anti-ban.


----------



## Frog (Oct 7, 2008)

banned for using forbidden banning techniques.


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 7, 2008)

Banned for not mastering them and being jealous.


----------



## Frog (Oct 7, 2008)

banned for being jealous of my jealousness!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 7, 2008)

Banned because you should click my siggy and count the list!!


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 7, 2008)

Banned because we're badasses among badasses.


----------



## isamux (Oct 7, 2008)

BANNED! for making people count, when they can just flip coins.  Flipping 100,000 coins resulted in Heads coming up 50,137 times and Tails coming up 49,863 times.


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 7, 2008)

Banned for being late!!


----------



## isamux (Oct 7, 2008)

BANNED! for not helping me pick up all those damn coins!

WHICH

is why I was late...


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 7, 2008)

Banned because coins are for mario enthusiasts.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 7, 2008)

Banned because we have out own  radioactive currency!!


----------



## Minox (Oct 7, 2008)

Banned because it would become worthless if I were to see it.


----------



## isamux (Oct 7, 2008)

Agreed!  Double ban, if the currency is indeed radioactive then you've got a lot more to worry about than money!


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 7, 2008)

Banned for agreeing with the terrorist.


----------



## Minox (Oct 7, 2008)

Banned because I'm just an opposing force, p1ngpong is the real terrorist and he's on *your* side.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 7, 2008)

Well, tell me....if you would like to have a terrorist on your or opposite side?!?!

Yeah....banned for illogical thinking!!


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 7, 2008)

Banned because p1ngpong is the p0wn commander you leave him out of this.


----------



## Minox (Oct 7, 2008)

Banned because p1ngpong is next to useless IMO.


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 7, 2008)

Banned for having no reason to hate him.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 7, 2008)

Banned Minox_IX because, p1ngpong was and is very useful to me.....if you fail to see it, than it's your problem, not mine!!


----------



## Minox (Oct 7, 2008)

Banned becausee my lesson is over in like 30 seconds.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 7, 2008)

Banned because we won't see you until the next lesson!


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 7, 2008)

banned because i've finally finished my lessons!! hooray


----------



## Nottulys (Oct 7, 2008)

banned because you gotta F-U on your lessons.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 7, 2008)

You fought the ban but the ban won.


----------



## playallday (Oct 7, 2008)

Banned for nothing.


----------



## Whizz (Oct 7, 2008)

Banned for something


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 7, 2008)

Banned for everything


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 7, 2008)

Banned for not p0wning the DS-X team for at least a week.


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 7, 2008)

Banned because theres nothing left to p0wn after the first time!



btw welcome to the radioactive force sir!


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Oct 7, 2008)

Banned for being inferiot to me on Radioactive force!

Please don't kill me.
We're on the same side.

Besides, you might summon Hollow Antoligy. (not good)


----------



## playallday (Oct 7, 2008)

Banned for making a new temp!


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 7, 2008)

Banned because you didn't use flibbertygibbet in your post =P


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 7, 2008)

Banned because you're kind of a lurker here......kind of!!...yeah..


----------



## Deleted-19228 (Oct 7, 2008)

Banned for radiation of the environment


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 7, 2008)

Banned because that's nothing new....and I0ve been banned for that before...many times...


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 8, 2008)

Banned for carbon footprint


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 8, 2008)

Banned because the DSX is nothing to be happy about


----------



## Jerme (Oct 8, 2008)

banned for thinking rather gay thougts


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 8, 2008)

Banned because i am the terror that flaps in the night!!!


----------



## Jerme (Oct 8, 2008)

banned for thinking otherwise gay thoughts


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 8, 2008)

banned for wearing tight red trousers in your avatar!


----------



## Dark^'^Knigh (Oct 8, 2008)

Banned because your username starts with either "Be"... or "He"... 
C'mon, we know you want it....chant it in the streets!


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 8, 2008)

Banned because beve is doing all right leave him alone 

but only untill he does something stupid.


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 8, 2008)

Rubber banned.


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 8, 2008)

Cheesy ban


----------



## Diablo1123 (Oct 8, 2008)

Banned at congrats for reaching 500 posts?


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 8, 2008)

BANg!


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 8, 2008)

Banned for being cool lame!


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 8, 2008)

Banned for being hot crippled.


----------



## Dwight (Oct 8, 2008)

Banned for having a stupid member number


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 8, 2008)

Banned for being dim-witted



Spoiler


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 8, 2008)

Banned for listening to New Kids On The Block.


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 8, 2008)

banned because I don't know who they are.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 8, 2008)

Banned for listening to The Backstreet Boys then.


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 8, 2008)

Banned for running guns.


----------



## Diablo1123 (Oct 8, 2008)

Banned for posting as I was about to post


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 8, 2008)

Trolleydave banned for thinking that I Listen to those horrible "bands"


----------



## Dwight (Oct 8, 2008)

banned because i said so


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 8, 2008)

Banned for having a redneck name.


----------



## BiscuitCookie (Oct 8, 2008)

Banned because when you rearange the letters of your name you get "Rated Lovely"


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 8, 2008)

Banned for being better at anagrams than me!


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 8, 2008)

Banned for being rated to little or too much.


----------



## BiscuitCookie (Oct 8, 2008)

trolleydave banned for not knowing the internet has anagram makers

Holaitsme banned for hating limo's ("hate limo" also an anagram)


----------



## Frog (Oct 8, 2008)

Banned cause i'm not good at anagrams.


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 8, 2008)

Banagram!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 8, 2008)

The BAN of Dice!!


----------



## DBMONK (Oct 8, 2008)

banned for being in every forum i have looked in today!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 8, 2008)

You have looked in last replied topics?!

Banned for spying on me!!


----------



## DBMONK (Oct 8, 2008)

NOOOOOOOO!!!!
it was just quite a funny coincidence....
BANNED FOR GETTING THE WRONG IDEA!!!!


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 8, 2008)

banned because everyone is spying on you to learn the secret of the pokemons


----------



## isamux (Oct 8, 2008)

I wrote this letter especially for you
To prove that my love for you is true
Never shall I kiss someone else's lips
Never will we make any boring trips

DBMONK, you are unbelievably beautiful
When I am near you my heart goes like a raging bull
Words cannot express
What I felt when you said 'yes'

DBMONK, you mean so much to me
I never knew this could be
You are my sweetheart day by day
I hope you will never go away

This BAN! is for you, I hope you will like it
I am dying to see your reaction, that I will admit
This poem has come to an end
There are many more I would like to send.

** Random poem generators... aren't they great!! ***


----------



## DBMONK (Oct 8, 2008)

banned for being too late


plus self ban as i also was too late............. LOL

........erm....... isamux....... i'm a guy, i hope your a girl or....... IM SCARED!!!!

*hides*


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 8, 2008)

banned because the poem generators are way too slow
and im slow too


----------



## isamux (Oct 8, 2008)

*grumble*

I'm always too late when it comes to you... and why am I always banning you!

Banned for not appreciating poetry!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 8, 2008)

Banned for coldhearted post, when the guy wrote you a song!!

Was this slow!!


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 8, 2008)

banned because we are slow but they are slower than us


----------



## DBMONK (Oct 8, 2008)

your all banned for ganging up on me!


----------



## isamux (Oct 8, 2008)

My joy for DarkRey is so great,
my heart melts for him 'til the dusk of day.
The night cuts when him's away,
ban, ban 'til day's dawn.

Him beauty is great,
Wondering mind 'til him sees,
banning is all I do,
While waiting for the moment, for him to say "You're Banned!"

** Still late again... **

I GIVE UP trying to ban the DeathBanningMonk


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 8, 2008)

banned because we are a united radioactive force.
we help each others against enemies

edit:
late



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> While waiting for the moment, for him to say "You're Banned!"


here u go
You're Banned


----------



## DBMONK (Oct 8, 2008)

isamux said:
			
		

> I GIVE UP trying to ban the DeathBanningMonk




banned for getting my name wrong:

its DragonBallMONK.............

*i know, im sad...... by the way, what does the scouter say about isamux power level?*

*IT'S OVER 9000* - done to death, but i dont care....


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 8, 2008)

Banned because I'll have what shes having!


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 8, 2008)

she's having a ban? do u want one?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Banned


----------



## DBMONK (Oct 8, 2008)

banned because shes having nothing

self ban for being too late.... again!


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 8, 2008)

banned for killing urself too many time


----------



## DBMONK (Oct 8, 2008)

banned for dissing my self killing tech!


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 8, 2008)

banned for not learning the secreat technique of evasion


----------



## DBMONK (Oct 8, 2008)

DarkRey said:
			
		

> banned for not learning the secreat technique of evasion



banned for thinking i dont know it!


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 8, 2008)

Banned because energy can't be dodged.


----------



## DBMONK (Oct 8, 2008)

banned for not realising i can use instant transmission and warp out of the way of anything.


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 8, 2008)

Banned for being ridiculous.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 8, 2008)

Banned because your green ribbons fit so nicely with your avatar!!


----------



## Raika (Oct 8, 2008)

banned for banning a person you 'complemented'


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 8, 2008)

Banned because that only makes him stronger soldier!!


----------



## DBMONK (Oct 8, 2008)

banned for banning banners


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 8, 2008)

Banned for not making sense at all.


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 8, 2008)

banned for running out of great reasons for a ban


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 8, 2008)

Banned because THAT wasn't a great reason to ban!


----------



## Sh!fT_23 (Oct 8, 2008)

Banned because THAT was an even worse reason.


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 8, 2008)

Banned because this is going to be a stupid chain of stupid reasons.


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 8, 2008)

banned because u started it


----------



## cosmo2389 (Oct 8, 2008)

Banned because you are attempting to end it!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 8, 2008)

Banned because it's already ended..


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 8, 2008)

banned for a new beginning!


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 8, 2008)

Banned because I just helped end it =P


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 8, 2008)

Banned for the kickass avatar and mad graphic skills....
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





EDIT: this was going to p1ngpong!!!!


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 8, 2008)

banned for not banning MEeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 8, 2008)

BAAAAANNNNEEEEEEEEEDD!!!! Here you go


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 8, 2008)

Thank you! Here's a ban on the house!! =D


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 8, 2008)

Banned for binge drinking


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 8, 2008)

Well, thanks......cheers...
*high ban


----------



## ENDscape (Oct 8, 2008)

Not even this can save you now





YOURE BANNED!


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 8, 2008)

Banned because Texas Hold Em is the *ONLY* good card game.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Oct 8, 2008)

Banned for wearing strange eye wear


----------



## Raika (Oct 8, 2008)

Banned for having a wierd reason to ban


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 8, 2008)

banned for being out of topic


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 8, 2008)

Banned because you stole xbox colour sceme


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 8, 2008)

banned because thats radioactiveness, it doesnt have anything to do with xbox


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 8, 2008)

Banned because Pobodys Nerfect!!!!!! >_


----------



## Raika (Oct 8, 2008)

banned for being a cyclops


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 8, 2008)

Banned because 
a) Hes not a cyclops
b) Play Phoenix Wright 3


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 8, 2008)

Banned for barely playing it.


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 8, 2008)

Banned because I FINISHED IT TWICE.


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 8, 2008)

banned because i didnt even finish one


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 8, 2008)

Banned because Ace Attorney is awesome!


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 8, 2008)

banned because i never disagreed with it


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 8, 2008)

Banned because you don't know the murderer of Case 5 in the first game


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 8, 2008)

banned because i know that it was you  
U ARE GUILTY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 8, 2008)

Banned for falsifying evidence!


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 8, 2008)

banned because the truth that u know is not really a truth but its pure lie and whatever i just said is 100% truth


p.s
awes0me avatar, dont point them at me pls


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 8, 2008)

The Force is freaking BANdass!



@p1ngpong: BADASS AVVIE DOOD!


----------



## Minox (Oct 8, 2008)

Banned because the Radioactive Force-thread is boring.


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 8, 2008)

banned for being jealous of our thread's success


----------



## Minox (Oct 8, 2008)

Banned because it's just full of flaming, and I wouldn't call that a success.


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 8, 2008)

Banned for being a jealous loner, whos never had a successful thread!


----------



## Minox (Oct 8, 2008)

Banned because I couldn't give a fuck about that sort of thing.


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 8, 2008)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> Banned because I couldn't give a fuck about that sort of thing.




Oh swearing!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Banned for stooping to the lowest level, that requires no wit whatsoever!

Banned for failing at the banning game!

Banned for being moody!






Also p0wned!


----------



## Minox (Oct 8, 2008)

Banned because this is the "You are banned game" and not the "You are p0wned game"


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 8, 2008)

banned because soon there will a game like that


----------



## Minox (Oct 8, 2008)

Banned because only p1ngpong and a few others would post in such a thread.


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 8, 2008)

thats what u think but everyone on this forum will post there (include you)
so banned


----------



## xalphax (Oct 8, 2008)

you are soooooo banned! BANNED!


----------



## Minox (Oct 8, 2008)

Banned because you should forward this message to DarkRey: No I won't.


----------



## playallday (Oct 8, 2008)

Banned! For everything you've done here!


----------



## Minox (Oct 8, 2008)

Banned because I'm proud of everything I've done in this thread.


----------



## playallday (Oct 8, 2008)

Banned for banning me.


----------



## Minox (Oct 8, 2008)

Banned for banning me for banning you.


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 8, 2008)

banned for banning him for banning you for banning you again


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 8, 2008)

Banned for making Ban game confusing!!


----------



## Minox (Oct 8, 2008)

Banned for banning me for banning playallday for banning me for banning him.

@Toni Plutonij, banned for getting in my way.


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Oct 8, 2008)

flash ban for not having been here in a long time


----------



## Minox (Oct 8, 2008)

Banned because I was busy doing other things.


----------



## playallday (Oct 8, 2008)

Banned for having more posts then me.


----------



## Minox (Oct 8, 2008)

Banned because post count doesn't matter.


----------



## playallday (Oct 8, 2008)

Banned for thinking that the post count doesn't matter.


----------



## Minox (Oct 8, 2008)

Banned because it doesn't.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 8, 2008)

Banned because it really doesn't matter.....Post quality is what matters!!


----------



## DBMONK (Oct 8, 2008)

banned because i cant belive your still posting.... do you ever stop!

grats on being a posting monster!!!!!


----------



## playallday (Oct 8, 2008)

Banned for not giving all your money to me.


----------



## DBMONK (Oct 8, 2008)

banned for saying "you money" - lol


----------



## Minox (Oct 8, 2008)

Banned because radium>plutonium


----------



## playallday (Oct 8, 2008)

DBMONK said:
			
		

> banned for saying "you money" - lol


Banned for not reading it, look again n00b.


----------



## Minox (Oct 8, 2008)

Banned for not banning me, and because you'll most likely edit your post.


----------



## playallday (Oct 8, 2008)

Banned for seeing that I didn't edit my post. Now give me all you money and your Wii!


----------



## DBMONK (Oct 8, 2008)

playallday said:
			
		

> DBMONK said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



banned for being the real NOOB and not realising it tells you when you edit your post, lol.... idiot.

and Minox_IX your banned too, just because i said so!

LOL, YOU DID IT AGIAN


----------



## Minox (Oct 8, 2008)

Banned for getting in my way.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Oct 8, 2008)

Banned cause I'm bankrupt after buying an Open Pandora,
and cause I don't have a Wii!


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 8, 2008)

Banned because im jealous you ordered a Pandora!


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Oct 8, 2008)

Banned for missing the deadline!

And for having emotions


----------



## Minox (Oct 8, 2008)

Banned because I also preordered one.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Oct 8, 2008)

Banned for making the right decision over the DSLi


----------



## Minox (Oct 8, 2008)

Banned because you most likely meant to say DSi.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Oct 8, 2008)

Banned because its the DS lite i
and it sucks.


----------



## playallday (Oct 8, 2008)

Banned because your going to give me your Pandora!


----------



## Minox (Oct 8, 2008)

Banned because you should've ordered one yourself.


----------



## playallday (Oct 8, 2008)

Banned because I ran out of time to get the money.


----------



## Minox (Oct 8, 2008)

Banned because I successfully ordered one 5 min after the preorders started.


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 8, 2008)

Banned because im coming to your house to play it!


----------



## playallday (Oct 8, 2008)

Banned for not having a cute dog like mine.


----------



## Minox (Oct 8, 2008)

Banned because a dog certainly is better than a DS-X.


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 8, 2008)

Banned because ive yet to see a dog that has dancing LED's and inbuilt USB!


DANCING LED's DUDE!!!!


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 8, 2008)

Banned for not being Pengu1n.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Oct 8, 2008)

Banned for not realising why a dog is better than a DSi.


----------



## Minox (Oct 8, 2008)

Banned because I have two dogs, but I prefer cats.


----------



## playallday (Oct 8, 2008)

Banned for being a cat lover!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Oct 8, 2008)

banned for not realising why cats, the DS lite and the open pandora (seperatly, of course)
are better than the DSi and dogs.


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 8, 2008)

Banned because my cat agrees!







Awwwww


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Oct 8, 2008)

Banned for making me feel all sentimental...
Nice cat!


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 8, 2008)

Banned for admiring my pussy!


----------



## playallday (Oct 8, 2008)

Banned because I'm a c** (can't say that word) hater like my dog.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 8, 2008)

Banned for hating pussy.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Oct 8, 2008)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Banned for admiring my pussy!


Banned for making me laugh.

... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... 
Banned for lol's


----------



## playallday (Oct 8, 2008)

Banned for liking cats.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Oct 8, 2008)

playallday said:
			
		

> Banned for liking cats.


Banned for not liking cats.


----------



## playallday (Oct 8, 2008)

Banning for not knowing they are trying to take over the world by looking cute.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Oct 8, 2008)

Toni Plutonij @ sometime said:
			
		

> ...
> and cats are 100% licensed and endorsed by the Radioactive Force
> ...


That should stop Playallday, unless he wants to become an enemy of the Radioactive force!


----------



## Minox (Oct 8, 2008)

Banned because Toni Plutonij is wrong, cats aren't endorsed or licensed by anyone, they license us.


----------



## playallday (Oct 8, 2008)

Banned because I'm going to stop the Radioactive Force.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Oct 8, 2008)

playallday said:
			
		

> Banned because I'm going to stop the Radioactive Force.


Banned for becoming an enemy of RADIOACTIVE FORCE!!!


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 8, 2008)

Antoligy said:
			
		

> playallday said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Banned for abusing "the system".


----------



## playallday (Oct 8, 2008)

Banned for being a mod.


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 8, 2008)

banned for moderating a mod


----------



## ENDscape (Oct 8, 2008)

Banned for not being a mod.


----------



## playallday (Oct 8, 2008)

Banned for not being a mod.


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 8, 2008)

Banned for banning plagiarism!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 8, 2008)

Banned for not changing your name to pengu1n.


----------



## playallday (Oct 8, 2008)

Banned for not changing your name to DaveTrolley.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 8, 2008)

Banned because DaveTrolley makes no sense.


----------



## playallday (Oct 8, 2008)

Banned because it doesn't need to make sense.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 8, 2008)

Banned because everything always has to make sense.


----------



## playallday (Oct 8, 2008)

Banned because everything nothing has to make sense. LIKE YOU!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 8, 2008)

Banned because I always make sense, it's just that your non-sensical mind can't make sense of it.


----------



## Minox (Oct 8, 2008)

Banned because we're in the EoF now.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 8, 2008)

Banned because you should change your username to DollyTrave!!

EDIT:.....hmmm....Minox_IX,  YOU AGAIN!!


----------



## Minox (Oct 8, 2008)

Banned because it's the duck on steroids inside of me that makes me sneakier than I was before.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 8, 2008)

Yeah,  I  noticed it!!
I'm banning the duck this time!!


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 8, 2008)

lol they changed the name of the testing area...and for that I ban you.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 9, 2008)

Banned because name changing is a good thing!


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 9, 2008)

Banned because I hate that they took it out of the latest discussion box.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 9, 2008)

Banned because you hate everything except Justin Timberlake.


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 9, 2008)

Banned for liking everything made by Aaron carter


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 9, 2008)

Banned for watching TV shows made by Aaron Spelling.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 9, 2008)

Banned for being the fan of Tori Spelling and Beverly Hills!!


----------



## asd135246 (Oct 9, 2008)

Banned for saying Beverly Hills.


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 9, 2008)

Banned for being a Beverly Hillbilly.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 9, 2008)

Banned for claiming to be a radioactive board thrasher yet I see no skateboarding pics from you.


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 9, 2008)

Banned for claiming to be a Trolley, yet ive never seen you being pushed around with shopping in you!


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 9, 2008)

Banned because I almost slipped off the edge.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 9, 2008)

Banned for being waaaaay too clumsy.


----------



## distorted.freque (Oct 9, 2008)

Banned for using waaaaay to many a's.

Oh...wait.

*self-bans*


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 9, 2008)

Banned for once again springing up unexpectedly!


----------



## distorted.freque (Oct 9, 2008)

Banned for banning someone who is already banned.

Oh wait.

Why am I always contradicting myself?!


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 9, 2008)

Banned for questioning yourself!


----------



## distorted.freque (Oct 9, 2008)

Banned for spelling academy wrong. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But I like questioning myself. It's what I do on a daily basis. Otherwise, I would be terribly terribly bored.


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 9, 2008)

Banned for being the first to point that out three days later!

Stupid mozila spell checker!


----------



## distorted.freque (Oct 9, 2008)

Banned for spelling mozilla wrong. ;P The spellcheck's still pretty incomplete so it can't be helped. (Sorry for not pointing it out sooner?)


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 9, 2008)

Gah banned for pointing out my failings all the time!!!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 9, 2008)

Banned for being such a p0wn commander that you p0wn yourself!

edit : Like the new sig btw.


----------



## distorted.freque (Oct 9, 2008)

Banned for bringing out the best in p1ngpong. >3

How is failings different from failures?

/confused


----------



## Jerme (Oct 9, 2008)

i gayly ban you


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 9, 2008)

I straightly ban you


----------



## Raika (Oct 9, 2008)

i hesitantly ban you


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 9, 2008)

I now pronounce you ban and wife.


----------



## Raika (Oct 9, 2008)

banned because its supposed to be husban and bife


----------



## Jerme (Oct 9, 2008)

i ban you 437642769526845748193264378902 times


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 9, 2008)

Ban me once shame on you, ban me 437642769526845748193264378902 times your banned next!


----------



## Raika (Oct 9, 2008)

Susbanded


----------



## Jerme (Oct 9, 2008)

i hate you.


im almost forgot to ban you


now you're


ban


ned.


----------



## Raika (Oct 9, 2008)

i ate you

im most got o an you

ow yo're

an

ed

BANNED!!


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 9, 2008)

Banned because you should play on Shoddy Battle,


TrolleyDave: Banned for using my new-ish reason.


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 9, 2008)

If you don't accept this ban...


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 9, 2008)

Banned, FASTER, ONE OF US MUST TAKE THE 600th PAGE!


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 9, 2008)

Banned for not knowing that I'd take much more pride in being the 9,000 post.


----------



## xalphax (Oct 9, 2008)

banned because 10,000 is the goal.


----------



## Sh!fT_23 (Oct 9, 2008)

I reject your ban and substitute it with my own.


----------



## DBMONK (Oct 9, 2008)

banned for *kinda* quoting ADAM from mythbusters!

i said jamie..... self ban


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 9, 2008)

Banned because its not THAT hard to mix up the 2 mythbusters =P

MYTHBUSTERS!!!


----------



## DBMONK (Oct 9, 2008)

banned because i know that, i just woke up 10 min ago.....

thats my excuse.....

WOOT, first post on page 600.


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 9, 2008)

Banned coz its not a race

...

SECOND


----------



## DBMONK (Oct 9, 2008)

banned because it is.....

ok, its not, but, mweh, its my first 'first' post on a page.


----------



## Sh!fT_23 (Oct 9, 2008)

O you sonofa bitch, you stole my first post. I leave the comp for ten seconds and it's gone, just like that. In was F5ing and evrything, awwwwwwww awwwwwwwwww awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww.

GOD DAMN YOU U ARE BANNED TO HELL FOR ALL ENTERNITY WHERE LUCIFER WITH RAPE YOU WITH ALL 600 PAGES OF THIS THREAD PRINTED ON CARDBOARD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!


Damn you for taking more spots FFS DB MONK double banned to hell and agentgamma you are in big ban trouble.

................................ ima raging


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 9, 2008)

Banned because you have anger problems 
And its just a page

















... FIFTH


----------



## DBMONK (Oct 9, 2008)

banned for being over dramatic.... lol

SORRY for stealing your first post....


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 9, 2008)

Banned because he shouldn't be sorry for his tantrum


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 9, 2008)

Banned for being a baby about it.


----------



## DBMONK (Oct 9, 2008)

banned for sticking up for him


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 9, 2008)

Banned for no avatar


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 9, 2008)

Banned for the obvious.


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 9, 2008)

Banned because killing animals is BAD


----------



## DBMONK (Oct 9, 2008)

banned for............ ok, im out of reasons... your just banned.


----------



## Raika (Oct 9, 2008)

banned because killing animals is DAB YREV!!


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 9, 2008)

Banned for multilating my reasons

EDIT: POST 9000! YOURE ALL BANNED >=D


----------



## DBMONK (Oct 9, 2008)

banned because killing animals is gnodab.....

anyone know the movie im referencing?


oooooh, first post here too.


----------



## Sh!fT_23 (Oct 9, 2008)

Banned because you were either too lazy to think of a ban or you thought pretending you didn't have a reason was funny.

Banned for your failure under rule 21.










I swear to god if I see you get another first page I'll divide by zero.       DON'T MAKE ME DO IT!!!!!!!


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 9, 2008)

Banned because I wanted to ban DBMONK


----------



## Frog (Oct 9, 2008)

banned cause you can't just change your post... it upsets the dolphins.


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 9, 2008)

Banned because there are no references to numbers in my above post


----------



## DBMONK (Oct 9, 2008)

your all banned for not knowing the movie "kung-pow: enter the fist"


----------



## Frog (Oct 9, 2008)

banned cause i love that movie!


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 9, 2008)

Banned because Inever HEARD of it


----------



## DBMONK (Oct 9, 2008)

banned for not knowing one of the funniest films EVER

and un-ban for FROG, he knows how good it is!


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 9, 2008)

Banned because I played Atari today


----------



## Sh!fT_23 (Oct 9, 2008)

Banned because so do I and they need to make the sequel.


BTW agentgamma I ban you becasue my post is OVER 9000!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


does anybody like vegeta?


----------



## DBMONK (Oct 9, 2008)

banned as i have to go buy beer now.....

back in 10 mins!

I LIKE VEGETA!!!!

trunks is better.


----------



## Frog (Oct 9, 2008)

drinking is for the weak... and banned!


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 9, 2008)

Banned coz the last post NOT over 9000 was MINE =P
I DONT like vegeta


----------



## Frog (Oct 9, 2008)

banned cause actually, i think nappa says it.


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 9, 2008)

Banned because he DOESNT


----------



## Frog (Oct 9, 2008)

banned because prove it.


----------



## Sh!fT_23 (Oct 9, 2008)

Skip ban on gamma and extra ban for Frog and he's failure. Nappa says "Vegeta, what does the scouter say about his power level?" and Vegeta says "It's over 9000!!!!!" and crushes the scouter.


----------



## DBMONK (Oct 9, 2008)

banned for being correct....

and im back!


----------



## xalphax (Oct 9, 2008)

ready or not, here i ban, you cant hide!


----------



## DBMONK (Oct 9, 2008)

banned for not counting to 10 before you come find us!


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 9, 2008)

Banned for having a disproportionate avvie.


----------



## DBMONK (Oct 9, 2008)

banned because i noticed that.... but dunno how to fix it.

ooooooooooh, i fixed it, yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay!!!!


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 9, 2008)

Banned for having an animated one this time.


----------



## DBMONK (Oct 9, 2008)

banned because..... is that a bad thing?

(if it is i can change it)


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 9, 2008)

Banned because it's not bad thing...it's just a reason to BAN!!


----------



## Sh!fT_23 (Oct 9, 2008)

Banned because for some reason the face on your sig annoys me.

*Posts merged*

Banned because for some reason the face on your sig annoys me.

WTF, how'd that happen.


----------



## Frog (Oct 9, 2008)

banned for insulting the sexy face of my leader.


----------



## DBMONK (Oct 9, 2008)

BANNED FOR BEING CREEPY


----------



## Frog (Oct 9, 2008)

banned cause, what part of me is creepy?
*looks in mirror*


----------



## DBMONK (Oct 9, 2008)

banned because.... your a frog-dude, thats a little creepy, but still cool


----------



## Frog (Oct 9, 2008)

banned cause it's pronounced, frogpony.
and the one in my sig is just a warrior frogpony.


----------



## DBMONK (Oct 9, 2008)

banned for..... being mythical, kinda.


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 9, 2008)

Banned for playing down the LEGEND that is Frogpony!


----------



## Hehe Moo (Oct 9, 2008)

Banned for.. WTF IS THAT BIG BROWN HAIRY BOUNCING THING IN YOUR AVATAR?!


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 9, 2008)

Hehe Moo said:
			
		

> Banned for.. WTF IS THAT BIG BROWN HAIRY BOUNCING THING IN YOUR AVATAR?!



A nuclear holocaust?

BANNED FOR LATE REPLY!


----------



## xalphax (Oct 9, 2008)

banned because my roflcopter is at the workshop.


----------



## DBMONK (Oct 9, 2008)

Hehe Moo said:
			
		

> Banned for.. WTF IS THAT BIG BROWN HAIRY BOUNCING THING IN YOUR AVATAR?!



banned for not knowing "RYO-OHKI" the cabbit from tenchi muyo.


----------



## Raika (Oct 9, 2008)

banned because i have no idea what youre saying


----------



## Frog (Oct 9, 2008)

banned cause i do, but i don't wanna tell anyone...


----------



## Raika (Oct 9, 2008)

banned because frogs are no good at keeping secrets


----------



## Frog (Oct 9, 2008)

banned because i take that as an insult!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



but maybe its a nice insult?


----------



## Raika (Oct 9, 2008)

i have not finished  my sentence i meant frogs are no good at keeping secrets but are very good at it cos humans wont be able to understand what theyre saying 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 anyway banned for being a frog instead of a toad.


----------



## DBMONK (Oct 9, 2008)

banned for taking to long to get to the point!


----------



## Raika (Oct 9, 2008)

banned because i can take as long as i want


----------



## Frog (Oct 9, 2008)

banned cause what if you had 5 minutes to defuse a bomb or else your monkey dies...


----------



## Raika (Oct 9, 2008)

banned because i dont have a monkey


----------



## Frog (Oct 9, 2008)

Obviously not, you were too slow.
BOOM!
i feel sorry for you man, which is why i have no choice but to BAN you!!!


----------



## Raika (Oct 9, 2008)

well im still here you know why? because i stayed behind just to BAN YOU


----------



## Sh!fT_23 (Oct 9, 2008)

I ban you in the name of all things sacred so you may remove your blasphemous frog-pony from your sig!


----------



## Raika (Oct 9, 2008)

BANNED because you are TOO SLOW....


----------



## Frog (Oct 9, 2008)

banned because your right.
and Blasphemous Frogpony!!!?
Thats like saying walrus can't eat cheese!


----------



## Raika (Oct 9, 2008)

erm walrus can't eat cheese cos its not even available at where they live, so BANNED and P0WNED!!!


----------



## Frog (Oct 9, 2008)

Walrus can't eat cheese!!!?
why didn't anyone tell me this earlier.
i'm gonna complain to the walrus league.

oh right, your banned.


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 9, 2008)

p0wned is a weird word.
BANNED


----------



## Raika (Oct 9, 2008)

banned because others use it too. P0WNED!!! or OWNED!!


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 9, 2008)

Typo. I meant its a weird spelling of owned.
Pwned or 0wned but p0wned? Seriously?!
This requires a ban


----------



## Raika (Oct 9, 2008)

this does not require a ban as theres no such word (but i still used it) SO BANNED AND POWNED HA!!!


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 9, 2008)

BANNED as we dont know if thats youre real trainer card


----------



## Absynthe (Oct 9, 2008)

Banned because you scream too much

EDIT: Autoban for slow response


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 9, 2008)

Banned as I have an
OBJECTION
Phoenix Wright screams too much!


----------



## xalphax (Oct 9, 2008)

banned!

i mean... objection overruled!


----------



## Raika (Oct 9, 2008)

Banned!! Objection not overruled so OBJECTION!!


----------



## distorted.freque (Oct 9, 2008)

Banned for turning this into a shouting match.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 9, 2008)

Supporting distorted.frequencies BAN!!


----------



## DBMONK (Oct 9, 2008)

banned for supporting distorted frequencies!


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 9, 2008)

Banned for not supporting radioactivity.


----------



## dan92 (Oct 9, 2008)

banned for not knowing what is this topic about?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 9, 2008)

Banned for coming here and thinking you have the right to preach to Holaitsme!!


----------



## DBMONK (Oct 9, 2008)

banned for joining 22-December 07.


----------



## ENDscape (Oct 9, 2008)

Banned for being an 08


----------



## DBMONK (Oct 9, 2008)

banned for having a cute avi!


----------



## Veho (Oct 9, 2008)

Banned out of spite.


----------



## Ducky (Oct 9, 2008)

Banned for crying Ni.


----------



## DBMONK (Oct 9, 2008)

banned for forgetting the shrubery.


----------



## ENDscape (Oct 9, 2008)

Banned for having that squirrel ava of yours climb stairs repeatedly. Animal Cruelty!


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 9, 2008)

Banned because squirrels love to climb!


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 9, 2008)

banned because i love to ban


----------



## ENDscape (Oct 9, 2008)

Banned because i love to ban YOU


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 9, 2008)

Banned from my heart, and the game


----------



## playallday (Oct 9, 2008)

Banned for not buying a DSi two weeks ago.


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 9, 2008)

banned for being late 
it was released 6 years ago


----------



## ENDscape (Oct 9, 2008)

Banned because you're all late. i already got DSyou


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 9, 2008)

dude i never said that i dont have a dsi 
so banned


----------



## playallday (Oct 9, 2008)

Banned for not banning me any faster.


----------



## ENDscape (Oct 9, 2008)

IS this fast enough? BAN


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 9, 2008)

Banned at the speed of light


----------



## ENDscape (Oct 9, 2008)

Banned because i see a three minute gap, not speed of light.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 9, 2008)

Banned because light travels really slow if you slow down the time!!!!


----------



## playallday (Oct 9, 2008)

Banned for lying.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 9, 2008)

Banned because you have no idea about time manipulation!!


----------



## playallday (Oct 9, 2008)

Banned for being dead.


----------



## Jerme (Oct 9, 2008)

banned for saying rather gay stuff


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 9, 2008)

Banned because I can't say anything other than agree with you!!


----------



## Jerme (Oct 9, 2008)

banned. period. also go clean up your period blood or else ill cut your head off, and stitch it back on so when the cops come and see all the blood i say "oh little tony-tonyette just had his period! 

cop: what do you mean his?

me: oh tee hee! did i really say that?

cop: HAHA you're gay.


----------



## Minox (Oct 9, 2008)

Banned for being lame.


----------



## Jerme (Oct 9, 2008)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> Banned for being lame.



i think you're gay so im gonna ban you. no homo


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 9, 2008)

Minox_IX is a powerful archenemy....and he surely isn't gay.....so  BANNED for wrong assumptions!!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 9, 2008)

Skipping you Toni to ban Jerme for using the "You are gay" style excuse at least 10 times already in the thread, and for having an unhealthy obsession with "gay" things.


----------



## Minox (Oct 9, 2008)

Skipping both TrolleyDAve and Toni Plutonij to ban Jerme for not being able to use other words than gay.


----------



## Jerme (Oct 9, 2008)

gay gay gay

(translation: you are banned.)


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 9, 2008)

Banned for boring the pants off people with your "gay" quest.


----------



## Minox (Oct 9, 2008)

Banned for being right for once.


----------



## Jerme (Oct 9, 2008)

gay gay gay


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 9, 2008)

Banned for having a smaller vocabulary then my cat.


----------



## Jerme (Oct 9, 2008)

banned for hasing an retarded cat


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 9, 2008)

Banned for making me weep for the future of our society.


----------



## Minox (Oct 9, 2008)

@Jerme, banned because you're seriously boring to ban due to your lack of variation.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 9, 2008)

Banned in agreement.


----------



## Jerme (Oct 9, 2008)

banned gayly


----------



## Jerme (Oct 9, 2008)

banned for being gay

*Posts merged*

orly? you're banned because you rape little children


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 9, 2008)

Banned for fearing your homosexual/paedophilic tendencies and attempting to project them onto other users of GBAtemp.


----------



## Minox (Oct 9, 2008)

@Jerme, banned for being immature.

TrolleyDave, stop coming in my way >


----------



## Jerme (Oct 9, 2008)

haha you're banned for spamming and having post merged together

*Posts merged*

banned because you're on crack

oh we're the same people

*Posts merged*

banned because that post was merged together


----------



## Minox (Oct 9, 2008)

Banned for spamming nonsense.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 9, 2008)

@Jerme : Banned because 8 year olds should have their internet usage monitored.


----------



## Jerme (Oct 9, 2008)

@jerme: banned because THAT post was merged together, fuckin crackhead


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 9, 2008)

Banned for shitting all over every thread you post in.


----------



## Jerme (Oct 9, 2008)

banned because i has tapeworms


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 9, 2008)

Banned because the tapeworm is probably 10x smarter than the host.


----------



## playallday (Oct 9, 2008)

Banned for having a smaller vocabulary then my dog.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 9, 2008)

Banned for having a smaller vocabulary then my frog.


----------



## Jerme (Oct 9, 2008)

banned because i saw you rape your dog


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 9, 2008)

Banned because I've seen funnier dimmer switches.


----------



## playallday (Oct 9, 2008)

Banned because I've seen funnier bigger switches.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 9, 2008)

Banned because I've seen funnier digger trucks.


----------



## Jerme (Oct 9, 2008)

banned because it gets bigger if you do it


----------



## playallday (Oct 9, 2008)

Banned because it gets smaller if you do it.


----------



## Jerme (Oct 9, 2008)

banned because actually, it gets bigger


----------



## playallday (Oct 9, 2008)

Banned because actually, it gets smaller as I copy you.


----------



## Jerme (Oct 9, 2008)

banned because actually, it gets bigger


----------



## playallday (Oct 9, 2008)

Banned because actually does, get bigger.


----------



## Jerme (Oct 9, 2008)

banned because actually, it gets smaller

also banned because im logging off... so sad... im leaving


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 9, 2008)

@playallday : Banned because I can see your IQ dropping each time you ban Jerme.


----------



## playallday (Oct 9, 2008)

Banned because I can see everything ever if I don't want it see it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 .


----------



## Jerme (Oct 9, 2008)

banned because i didn't leave


----------



## Minox (Oct 9, 2008)

Banned because you should.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 9, 2008)

Banned because you're right.


----------



## qlum (Oct 9, 2008)

banned for flooding the storage of gbatemp with this useless banning


----------



## playallday (Oct 9, 2008)

Banned because your banned.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 9, 2008)

Banned because this is an awesome game...with some bad players lately!!


----------



## playallday (Oct 9, 2008)

Banned because this is an awesome game...with some really good players lately!!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 9, 2008)

Banned because the people are rejoicing at Jermes 7 day suspension.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 9, 2008)

Not banned so I could ask, are you sure?! Where did you hear it?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 9, 2008)

Banned so I can show you this link.

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=109181


----------



## DBMONK (Oct 9, 2008)

banned for showing a link


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 9, 2008)

Banned so I can show you this Link.


----------



## xcalibur (Oct 9, 2008)

banned for not actually linking me to a site


----------



## playallday (Oct 9, 2008)

Banned for breaking a DS.


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 9, 2008)

Banned because we've almost reached the 10,000 post.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 9, 2008)

Banned because I'm going to sit here 24 hours a day to make sure that I get the 10,000th post.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 9, 2008)

Banned because my goal is soon to be reached....10 000 here we come!!

And after that, we won't stop no no!!


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 9, 2008)

Banned because I can sense that some newcomer will take that post.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 9, 2008)

Banned because now you've jinxed it and someone like Jerme will get it.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 10, 2008)

Banned because we should get some mod on our side....and get this topic locked for everyone except us (and some other good BANNERS)..


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 10, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Banned because we should get some mod on our side....and get this topic locked for everyone except us (and some other good BANNERS)..


Banned, Nintendo will support piracy when that happens (all mods hate the "eof")


----------



## playallday (Oct 10, 2008)

Banned because I have more posts then you.


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 10, 2008)

Banned for caring about post counts.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 10, 2008)

Banned for making have to actually type something in instead of just quoting the bloke above you.


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 10, 2008)

Banned for huh??


----------



## mcjones92 (Oct 10, 2008)

Banned for editting your post.


----------



## playallday (Oct 10, 2008)

Banned for talking about edits.


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 10, 2008)

banned for double late.


----------



## playallday (Oct 10, 2008)

Banned for being later then me.


----------



## distorted.freque (Oct 10, 2008)

Banned for being earlier than me.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 10, 2008)

Banned because I'm doing it right..


----------



## playallday (Oct 10, 2008)

Banned for lying.


----------



## distorted.freque (Oct 10, 2008)

Banned for banning our boss. >3

And double ban for "playing all day."

*readies self-ban in case that has been said already*


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 10, 2008)

Ban for mixing up the signals


----------



## playallday (Oct 10, 2008)

Banned for not knowing no one has ever said "playing all day."


----------



## distorted.freque (Oct 10, 2008)

Banned for being truthful and not making me self-ban myself.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 10, 2008)

Banned because you shouldn't even talk about self-banning, but you should ban this twat!! (no offense)


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 10, 2008)

Banned because you're not a twat, that's Jerme!


----------



## distorted.freque (Oct 10, 2008)

Banned for always making so much sense.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 10, 2008)

Banned because I miss WildWon...


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 10, 2008)

Banned cos I do too.  I reckon he's on a bacon hunting mission for the ARC.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 10, 2008)

Must be...I know he wouldn't leave us just like that!!

BANNING WildWon so he could come back soon..


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 10, 2008)

Banned for winning neschns contest.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 10, 2008)

Banned because I haven't won anything....I just got the answers right...I'll have to wait to see if I actually won something...


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 10, 2008)

Banned because you'll probably win it!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 10, 2008)

Banned because I still haven't received my radioactive cookie.


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 10, 2008)

Banned because radioactive cookies would kill you.


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 10, 2008)

Banned because it wouldn't, duh.


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 10, 2008)

Banned for not asking scubersteve. (explains why he "left")


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 10, 2008)

Banned because I already know why.


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 10, 2008)

Banned because you think you know


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 10, 2008)

Banned because I do, I asked him 2 days ago.


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 10, 2008)

Banned for being serious about it.


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 10, 2008)

Banned because I'm hardly serious.


----------



## Sh!fT_23 (Oct 10, 2008)

Banned because I find both Mei-0's and Holaitsme's bans to be boring and pointless


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 10, 2008)

Banned because thats kinda ironic 





He will eat your soul


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 10, 2008)

sh!ft said:
			
		

> Banned because I find both Mei-0's and Holaitsme's bans to be boring and pointless


Banned for the irony.


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 10, 2008)

I BANNED THEM FOR THAT
Banned for copying MEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 10, 2008)

Banned because I did not notice!


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 10, 2008)

sh!ft: Banned for disrupting the very existence of the universe, in short, banned for watching Boku no Pico and everything else released after that.


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 10, 2008)

Banned so I could make agentgamma late.


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 10, 2008)

Dont kill monkeys! BANNED


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 10, 2008)

Banned for being late. 


Spoiler


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 10, 2008)

Banned for making me late.


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 10, 2008)

Banpire, you have a problem with us?


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 10, 2008)

Yeah I do


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 10, 2008)

Banned because I am running out of jokes


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 10, 2008)

Banned, care to elaborate?


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 10, 2008)

Banned as putting dirty pictures in sigs is BAD


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 10, 2008)

agentgamma said:
			
		

> Banned because I am running out of jokes


Oh those were jokes? 
banned!


----------



## Sh!fT_23 (Oct 10, 2008)

Mei-o: Banned because you disobeyed one of the two rules of the game and did not ban person above you.


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 10, 2008)

Banned as we all should  put pictuers in abns


----------



## Syncr (Oct 10, 2008)

banned because your avatar isn't a ninja


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 10, 2008)

Banned because I like my sig.



sh!ft: What the heck are you talking about?


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 10, 2008)

Banned because IM IN DESPAIR


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 10, 2008)

Banned so I could make agentgamma late again.


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 10, 2008)

Banned because you failed


----------



## Syncr (Oct 10, 2008)

banned for banning a person


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 10, 2008)

Leave nao!


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 10, 2008)

BANNED AS IM GOING HOME NOW


----------



## Syncr (Oct 10, 2008)

banned for not replying fast enough


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 10, 2008)

Banned for liking bleach.


----------



## Syncr (Oct 10, 2008)

banned for letting your monkey get on trash [no offense]


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 10, 2008)

Banned for interrupting meh


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 10, 2008)

Banned because it's now officially a hobby.


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 10, 2008)

banned as I have nfsmw image



Spoiler


----------



## Raika (Oct 10, 2008)

banned because no one cares


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 10, 2008)

banned as its NSFW!!
Everyone likes those imagtes


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 10, 2008)

BANNED! YOU WANT ME TO SHOW YOU WHAT NSFW MEANS!?


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 10, 2008)

Banned as that was a typo


----------



## Raika (Oct 10, 2008)

banned cos its your fault


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 10, 2008)

banned coz i have no moar caramelldansen


----------



## Raika (Oct 10, 2008)

banned cos theres no such word as "moar"


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 10, 2008)

banned as moar = more


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 10, 2008)

Banned for being so obvious.


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 10, 2008)

banned as you probably look at hentai

And thats not Superty Duper!!!!!!!!


----------



## Raika (Oct 10, 2008)

banned for having "something" inappropriate in your sig


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 10, 2008)

Banned as raika was late =P


----------



## Raika (Oct 10, 2008)

huh? banned for not understanding me cos meant beves post as inappropriate


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 10, 2008)

banned as that is part of a documentary based on Beve


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 10, 2008)

Banned because inappropriate is matter of perspective!!


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 10, 2008)

Banned as I am NOT Buzz Lightyear


----------



## Raika (Oct 10, 2008)

BANNED for being slow TAKE THAT!! wtf im the one whos slow


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 10, 2008)

Banned because you're slow.


----------



## Raika (Oct 10, 2008)

banned for stating the obvious


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 10, 2008)

banned for not stating the unobvious


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 10, 2008)

Banned for not expecting this.


----------



## Raika (Oct 10, 2008)

banned because you are a regualr poster here so it is not unexpected


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 10, 2008)

banned because u should know that radioactive people have the power to predict teh future


----------



## Raika (Oct 10, 2008)

banned for being too slow...


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 10, 2008)

banned because that was for you!!!


----------



## Raika (Oct 10, 2008)

banned because you were not clear so *BANNED!*


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 10, 2008)

Banned as you probably stole the anime avatar







...

Like how I stole the Godot avatar =P


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 10, 2008)

Banned for being from a country that's so tough even the ants can kill you.


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 10, 2008)

banned because for jumping infront of me


----------



## Raika (Oct 10, 2008)

banned for being from a country that's so tough that even breathing in dust can kill you ARGGHH BEATEN AGAIN


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 10, 2008)

Banned as in Soviet Russia, cars drive YOU


----------



## Raika (Oct 10, 2008)

banned because i dont know what youre talking about AND BANNED FOR EDITING YOUR POST!!!


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 10, 2008)

Banned as its called Russian Reversal.
in Soveit Russia, Tetris plays you!!!!!!!

and editing my post is FUNNNNNNNNNNN


----------



## Raika (Oct 10, 2008)

banned because editing your post causes confusion and what kinda pleasure


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 10, 2008)

banned as its kinda like eating an icecream while its summer and very hot


----------



## Raika (Oct 10, 2008)

banned because its not summer now


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 10, 2008)

Banned for not knowing that Australias seasons are backwards!


----------



## Frog (Oct 10, 2008)

banned cause it's spring.


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 10, 2008)

Banned as its called a METAPHOR


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 10, 2008)

Banned as that's just too confusing.


----------



## Frog (Oct 10, 2008)

Banned cause it's a stupid metaphor.
banned for trying to post before me, HOW DARE YOU!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 10, 2008)

Banned for being too late little froggy!


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 10, 2008)

Banned as we should get back on topic on how editing my post gives me pleasure =P


----------



## Frog (Oct 10, 2008)

banned because every time you edit your post, a walrus loses its cheese.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 10, 2008)

Banned because every time a walrus loses his cheese a monkey gets a bucket.


----------



## Raika (Oct 10, 2008)

banned because every time a monkey gets a bucket a lion gets a cabbage


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 10, 2008)

Banned because everytime a lion gets a cabbage he gets the farts and a giraffe loses his sense of smell.


----------



## Frog (Oct 10, 2008)

banned because every time a giraffe loses its smell, a walrus gets some cheese.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 10, 2008)

Banned because every time a walrus gets some cheese he steals a monkeys bucket.


----------



## Frog (Oct 10, 2008)

banned because every time a monkey steals his bucket, a lions eyes explode.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 10, 2008)

Banned because every time a lions eyes explode he gets a seeing eye dog, and eats it.


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 10, 2008)

Banned because each time a lion whose eyes blew up eats a seeing-eye dog, his eyes grow back.


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 10, 2008)

banned because when lion's eyes grow back, a ninja snatch his balls


----------



## Frog (Oct 10, 2008)

banned because every time a ninja snatches its balls my house explodes.


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 10, 2008)

banned because when ur house explode, darkrey laugh


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 10, 2008)

Banned for combo-breaking!


----------



## Frog (Oct 10, 2008)

banned cause you can't prove i was late.

OH NO, LATE AGAIN!
...not that i was the first time or anything.


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 10, 2008)

banned because everyone is late and i didnt break any combos


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 10, 2008)

Banned because every time you break a combo someone steals candy from a baby.


----------



## Frog (Oct 10, 2008)

banned because everytime someone steals candy from a baby, the sky falls.


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 10, 2008)

banned for breaking a starting combo ( he was still a baby, u bully) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



banned because everytime someone steals candy from a baby, mei-o has orgasm


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 10, 2008)

banned because we are on page 619 (rey mysterio)


----------



## Frog (Oct 10, 2008)

banned cause we can still fix the combo, look.
every time mei-o has an orgasm this thread gets a new reply.


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 10, 2008)

banned because everytime this thread get a new reply, it get bumped on the front page and mei-o gets multiple orgasm


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 10, 2008)

Banned because every time Mei-O has a multiple orgasm DarkRey gets a little too excited.


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 10, 2008)

Banned because every time DarkRey gets excited, TrolleyDave runs over a dog.


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 10, 2008)

banned because everytime trolley runs over a dog, frog rapes a pony


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 10, 2008)

Banned because every time you get in the way I have to type the bloody message again from scratch!


----------



## rikuumi (Oct 10, 2008)

Banned because you are dangerous radioactive!

*Posts merged*

^Banned because im too slow...


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 10, 2008)

banned because we are dangerous to the enemies, but not to the innocents people


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 10, 2008)

Banned because there have been no innocent people for thousands of years.


----------



## Raika (Oct 10, 2008)

banned because thats what you think


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 10, 2008)

banned because i was talking about thousands and one years ago

banned for getting in the way of my ban


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 10, 2008)

Banned because everyone should listen to the Radioactive Force!!


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 10, 2008)

Banned because Raika's posting.


----------



## Raika (Oct 10, 2008)

banned because i post wherever i want, whenever i want, and whatever i want


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 10, 2008)

banned because i was waiting for him to post
banned because whatever u post is not worthy of being posted


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 10, 2008)

Banned because every time you anticipate his post, Raika gets raped by gay strippers.


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 10, 2008)

banned because i heard that u were a gay stripper who raped raika


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 10, 2008)

Banned for projecting your fantasies onto Mei-O.


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 10, 2008)

banned for false incrimination
i was actually projecting them to his sig


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 10, 2008)

Banned for being in denial!


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 10, 2008)

banned because i edited my post and stated where i was projecting for/to


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 10, 2008)

Banned because every time you edit your post I get cancer of the eyeballs.


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 10, 2008)

banned for misunderstanding of what the doctor actually said... he said u get aids on ur balls..


----------



## Raika (Oct 10, 2008)

banned because everytime you post i start laughing like crazy


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 10, 2008)

banned for thinking me as a joker/clown


----------



## Raika (Oct 10, 2008)

banned because you behave like one


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 10, 2008)

interesting......still interesting.........extra interesting...........
anyway banned for not knowing that u have a split personality of a gay


----------



## Raika (Oct 10, 2008)

BANNED because i do not and thats insulting!!!


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 10, 2008)

banned because u are angry O.o 
im sorry, just joking


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 10, 2008)

Banned for using the word "gay" and bringing back the spirit of Jerme.


----------



## Frog (Oct 10, 2008)

banned because crying is for the weak.
You must remove all unnecessary emotions.

banned cause that was aimed at DarkRey... or was it?


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 10, 2008)

banned for not using a target defined ban like mine


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 10, 2008)

Banned for not being Voltron.


----------



## Raika (Oct 10, 2008)

hmm banned for being Electron


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 10, 2008)

Banned for not knowing who Voltron is.


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 10, 2008)

banned for not knowing who Electron is


----------



## Frog (Oct 10, 2008)

banned because why are there about 2000 guests right now.


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 10, 2008)

banned because those are the jetis and big foots sent by granville


----------



## Raika (Oct 10, 2008)

banned because jetis and bigfoots only exist in dreams (i think...)


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 10, 2008)

Banned for doubting the existence of Bigfoot, he lived with The Hendersons for a while.


----------



## Raika (Oct 10, 2008)

banned because i dont doubt, i know


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 10, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Banned for not knowing who Voltron is.









You know Voltron!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Oh my Freakin God...Trolley, you just grew in my eyes like.........1000%
It was my childhood hero.......I  still have an original VHS somewhere..

Not banned for that!!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 10, 2008)

Raika said:
			
		

> banned because i dont doubt, i know


Banned because you obviously haven't checked Radioactive Force blog...because if you did...you'd see that we have them on our side, as projects!!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 10, 2008)

Not banned cos Voltron is one of the greatest cartoons ever!


----------



## Raika (Oct 10, 2008)

banned because im too busy playing with my ds to watch cartoons


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 10, 2008)

Banned for lacking the ability to multi-task, cartoons can be watched while playing handhelds.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 10, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Not banned cos Voltron is one of the greatest cartoons ever!








Thanks for bringing back memories..I'm gonna look for my tape and watch it tonight!!

Voltron: Defender of the Universe!!





Raika, banned because you'll have a hard time finding this cartoon now!!


----------



## Raika (Oct 10, 2008)

banned because i thought it was the giant robot from power rangers EDIT: hey i realised i have the exact same figurine in my closet


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 10, 2008)

Banned for not realizing how Voltron is special and powerful, and that it could kick PowerRangers ass anytime!!


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 10, 2008)

banned because i could ride ur ass anytime i want


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 10, 2008)

Banned for 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 -ing me!!


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 10, 2008)

banned for not wanting to be 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-ed


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 10, 2008)

Banned because I never stated I don't want to be 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 -ed!!
I'm simply playing the game!


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 10, 2008)

banned because i dont have words to describe the reason that i was going to write but 
this word simply state Everything "BANNED"


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 10, 2008)

Banned because once, I was unaware what that word means....but now...It has become the part of my life!!

Banned because that's so  nice!!


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 10, 2008)

banned because that was some random shit that came up in my mind lol


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 10, 2008)

Banned because I often post shit that comes to my mind here..


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Oct 10, 2008)

Banned for the hell of it


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 10, 2008)

Banned for the heaven of it


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 10, 2008)

banned in the name of Zesus


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 10, 2008)

Banned for


----------



## Minox (Oct 10, 2008)

Banned...


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 10, 2008)

Banned....


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 10, 2008)

...banned?


----------



## ENDscape (Oct 10, 2008)

Yeah banned.


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 10, 2008)

ohh u mean ur banned?!?!?!? O.o didnt know that


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 10, 2008)

Banning dice!!


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 10, 2008)

banning pong!!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 10, 2008)

POGO ban


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 10, 2008)

POKER ban


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 10, 2008)

banned in the name of Minox_*XII* (sorry minox_XI died in the battle against radioactive force)


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 10, 2008)

Banned because we still have his spirit to battle us..


----------



## Minox (Oct 10, 2008)

Banned because Minox_XI or XII doesn't exist.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 10, 2008)

Banned for not knowing that like a R4-III and a R4 Upgrade, Minox_XI and XII are clones made by the radioactive forces!


----------



## Minox (Oct 10, 2008)

Banned for not knowing that clones suck.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 10, 2008)

Banned because it's better to have clone and abuse it, than damage original!!


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 10, 2008)

banned because thats why i never revealed my original identity to anyone


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 10, 2008)

Banned because you could!! Radioactive Force will hold your back!


----------



## ENDscape (Oct 10, 2008)

Banned for no reaseon


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 10, 2008)

Banned for being a bully.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 10, 2008)

Banned for being a REAL bully in the past....but grown up in an AWESOME person..


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 10, 2008)

Banned for making me go


----------



## ENDscape (Oct 10, 2008)

You know whats the best job in the world? Its a BANker so you can work with money in BANks


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 10, 2008)

Banned for the credit crunch!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 10, 2008)

Banned for playing pacman with other peoples credit.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 10, 2008)

Banned for crediting other people while playing pacman..


----------



## Minox (Oct 10, 2008)

Banned for not playing TF2.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 10, 2008)

Banned for not playing Radioactive Wars!


----------



## xcalibur (Oct 10, 2008)

Banned for not appreciating Ted


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 10, 2008)

Banned because I'd rather appreciate you than Ted!!


----------



## xcalibur (Oct 10, 2008)

Banned because you're sucking up to me to get me to join your radioactive force.

I accept.
I'll be your lawyer.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 10, 2008)

Banned because I wasn't sucking up, but being polite (and that's how I mostly am in my life)..

And  are you serious about being  my lawyer in Radioactive Force?!?!?!
I'll add you right away if it's true?


----------



## xcalibur (Oct 10, 2008)

Banned because you didn't believe it was true.

It is.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 10, 2008)

Not banned in a good spirit of recruiting....AWESOME...

*runs of to update list


----------



## Minox (Oct 10, 2008)

Banned for not banning.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 10, 2008)

Banned because I did use word BAN!!


----------



## ENDscape (Oct 10, 2008)

Banned because you sure showed him!


----------



## Minox (Oct 10, 2008)

Banned because he didn't.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 10, 2008)

Banned for  accusing me of exhibitionism!

MinoX_IX....banned for following the path  of the quick ones!!


----------



## Minox (Oct 11, 2008)

Banned because you won't ever beat my new bodyguards.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 11, 2008)

Banned because you'll have to show them, so we can judge on that!!


----------



## Minox (Oct 11, 2008)

Banned because they won't show themselves out of security measures, but I'd look out for ducks on steroids if I were you


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 11, 2008)

Banned for making up your silly lies.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 11, 2008)

Banned for falsely accusing him of lying, here is photographic evidence.


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 11, 2008)

Banned because toni was right


----------



## Raika (Oct 11, 2008)

banned because toni was left


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 11, 2008)

Banned because ever since the name change I feel it hasn't been the same.


----------



## Raika (Oct 11, 2008)

banned because i dont know what youre talking about


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 11, 2008)

Banned because I have evidence that contradicts that you live in Outer Space.
According to the flag, you live in America



...

DONT LIE


----------



## Raika (Oct 11, 2008)

Earth is in space isnt it. BANNED FOR NOT GETTING YOUR FACTS RIGHT


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 11, 2008)

Banned for living in another galaxy.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 11, 2008)

Banned for coming from an alternate universe.


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 11, 2008)

Banned because in my alternate universe there is no lhc.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 11, 2008)

Banned because I don't know what lhc is, only thc.


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 11, 2008)

Banned for being a threat to my alternate universe !?!?


----------



## Raika (Oct 11, 2008)

banned because youre the radioactive threat to your alternate universe, not him.


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 11, 2008)

Banned because radioactivity poses no threat except when needed


----------



## Raika (Oct 11, 2008)

banned because...OBJECTION!!! radioactivity is just like nuclear acid thingy, that means when you touch anything it will melt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (i know its a evidenceless objection lol im no good in science)


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 11, 2008)

Banned because moozxy is good with science.


----------



## Raika (Oct 11, 2008)

banned because hes not posting here now


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 11, 2008)

Banned because outer space is overrated.


----------



## Raika (Oct 11, 2008)

banned because radioactivity is underrated


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 11, 2008)

Banned because pokemon is overrated.


----------



## Raika (Oct 11, 2008)

banned because digimon is underrated


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 11, 2008)

Banned because almost every trendy thing is over-rated.


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 11, 2008)

Banned or bust.


----------



## Raika (Oct 11, 2008)

i choose banned so BANNED


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 11, 2008)

Banned because I bet this thread will get deleted to save bandwith.


----------



## Raika (Oct 11, 2008)

banned because you bet wrong and this thread will be deleted to save bustwith


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 11, 2008)

Banned for not


----------



## SeanoRLY? (Oct 11, 2008)

Banned, but we can still be bff rite? ;___;


----------



## Raika (Oct 11, 2008)

banned because i dont know what bff is


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 11, 2008)

Banned friend forever.


----------



## Raika (Oct 11, 2008)

banned because its best friends forever (i think)


----------



## SeanoRLY? (Oct 11, 2008)

Best fwiend fowevar. :3

ALSO BANNED.


----------



## Raika (Oct 11, 2008)

banned because you got beaten by 2 posts


----------



## Frog (Oct 11, 2008)

banned because you got beaten with a baseball bat.


----------



## Raika (Oct 11, 2008)

banned because you got beaten by a snail


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 11, 2008)

Banned because you got beaten by the law.


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 11, 2008)

Banned for being wrong.


----------



## Raika (Oct 11, 2008)

banned because you got beaten by a breakdancing monkey AND BANNED FOR DOUBLE POSTING


----------



## Frog (Oct 11, 2008)

banned because its an awesome monkey.
and did holaitsme just ban himself?


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 11, 2008)

Banned because I made you late while trying to ban me hehehehe.


----------



## Raika (Oct 11, 2008)

banned bacause yes he did ARGH GOT BEATEN


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 11, 2008)

Banned for being late.

*Posts merged*

Banned for predicting the future.


----------



## Frog (Oct 11, 2008)

banned cause the last 4 posts were all in the same minute.


----------



## Raika (Oct 11, 2008)

banned because we dont care about the time


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 11, 2008)

Banned because time is merely a way to not go insane.


----------



## Raika (Oct 11, 2008)

banned because we're already insane


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 11, 2008)

Banned for being a goonie.


----------



## DBMONK (Oct 11, 2008)

banned for not being a goonie!

GOONIES ROCK


----------



## Raika (Oct 11, 2008)

banned for being a goonmonkey (DBK*MONK* see?)


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 11, 2008)

Banned because I never said I didn't like them.


----------



## Raika (Oct 11, 2008)

banned for being slow


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 11, 2008)

Banned for anticipating to get banned.


----------



## DBMONK (Oct 11, 2008)

banned for the sake of humanity


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 11, 2008)

Raika is banned .


----------



## Raika (Oct 11, 2008)

banned for banning without a reason


----------



## DBMONK (Oct 11, 2008)

banned for banning with a reason.....

no wait... thats good!


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 11, 2008)

Banned for telling it how it is


----------



## DBMONK (Oct 11, 2008)

banned for telling it how it isnt......

ok, i make no sense sometimes..... YAY!


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 11, 2008)

Banned for being a hypocrite.


----------



## DBMONK (Oct 11, 2008)

banned for being nasty!!!!

and how am i a hypocrite?


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 11, 2008)

Banned because you banned me for telling how it isn't when I had banned you for telling you that that's how it was


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 11, 2008)

Banned for being in the way once again you %[email protected]"$!.


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 11, 2008)

Banned for being one of those furry creatures.


----------



## Raika (Oct 11, 2008)

banned for being one of the hairless creatures


----------



## DBMONK (Oct 11, 2008)

banned for being a pokemon trainer....

pokemon should be free to wander wherever they want.


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 11, 2008)

Banned for being the boneless creature.


----------



## DBMONK (Oct 11, 2008)

banned for being a funky monkey


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 11, 2008)

Banned for being a brass monkey.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 11, 2008)

Banned so God could save the Queen..


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 11, 2008)

Banned cos I don't want a Holiday In The Sun.


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 11, 2008)

banned because i want a holiday in my closet


----------



## Raika (Oct 11, 2008)

banned because i want a holiday in the toilet


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 11, 2008)

banned because u can come to my toilet for holiday


----------



## Raika (Oct 11, 2008)

banned because i didnt


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 11, 2008)

Banned for wanting to go


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 11, 2008)

banned for not wanting to come


----------



## Raika (Oct 11, 2008)

banned because i didnt even think about going


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 11, 2008)

banned for being mean 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



daddy where are u?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 11, 2008)

Banned for not realizing that you ARE your Dad.


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 11, 2008)

Banned >


----------



## Raika (Oct 11, 2008)

banned =_="


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 11, 2008)

banned because my daddy is here "halaitsyou"


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 11, 2008)

Banned my son. 
why you need to learn how to survive.


----------



## Raika (Oct 11, 2008)

self banned for being slow


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 11, 2008)

Banned for Pokemon torture..


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 11, 2008)

Banned for biohazard torture.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 11, 2008)

Banned for the same reason!!


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 11, 2008)

banned because today i shaved my amazonian forest which is situated in the Willy land, and i made a rare discovery!! i have an extra ball!! my sperm production company will increase its productivity by 50% now!!
PARTY!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 11, 2008)

Banned for the new addition to a factory...

(you know there are supposed to be two balls?!) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And, yeeeeahh!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Party!!


----------



## Raika (Oct 11, 2008)

self banned for not knowing how to reply


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 11, 2008)

NOOOOOO.....I can't ban you now...It would be insensitive of me.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Banning evil people of this world..


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 11, 2008)

banned so i can show u how to reply

toni: banned so i can encourage you to ban him


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 11, 2008)

Banning Raika this time...(I'm encouraged by DarkRey!!)


----------



## Raika (Oct 11, 2008)

banned for being slow and having to edit your post EDIT: ARGHH BEATEN AGAIN AND AGAIN


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 11, 2008)

hahahaaa 
banned for this lame reason that im going to write now before someone called toni jumps infront of me with his ban


----------



## Raika (Oct 11, 2008)

ha banned because i beat toni to banning you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 EDIT: here he is now


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 11, 2008)

HA!!!
Wait, I jumped behind, not in front of you...hmmmm.

I'll  do better next time.....I meantime.....banned...

*Posts merged*

HA!!!!

I surprised everyone with this BAN...nobody expected me to do this....haaahahaha...

BANNED..


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 11, 2008)

Shit.....I've banned myself now.....


----------



## Raika (Oct 11, 2008)

banned for double banning... PWNED ERR I MEAN BANNED!!!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 11, 2008)

Banned because p1ngpong is the only  one with true p0wn powers!!


----------



## Raika (Oct 11, 2008)

banned because i dont care, so PBAWNED!!!


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 11, 2008)

Banned for spelling p0wned wrong!

Also banned for not caring


----------



## Raika (Oct 11, 2008)

banned because PBAWNNED is a combination of PWNED and BANNED so i did not spell anything wrong


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 11, 2008)

Raika said:
			
		

> banned because PBAWNNED is a combination of *PWNED* and BANNED so i did not spell anything wrong



Banned for spelling p0wned wrong!


----------



## Raika (Oct 11, 2008)

banned because there is no such word as p0wned in the first place!


----------



## DBMONK (Oct 11, 2008)

banned for making up words then.


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 11, 2008)

Banned for being a p0wned denier!!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 11, 2008)

Banned because you got in the way of me saying that everyone knows that the words p0wn and p0wned were created specifically for p1ngpong because of his awesome powers.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 11, 2008)

p0wned does exist!!!!

Brows trough  GBtemp,  you'll see...p1ngpong did it so many times...

Banning all non-believers..


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 11, 2008)

Banned for being the creator of one of the most popular threads on GBAtemp!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 11, 2008)

Banned for being always around and helping me in maintaining it!!


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 11, 2008)

banned for being an inspiration!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 11, 2008)

Banned for being one of my best men.


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 11, 2008)

banned so i can say that u are banned


----------



## Ducky (Oct 11, 2008)

Banned for playing the game wrong =O


----------



## Arno (Oct 11, 2008)

Banned for playing it right.


----------



## Heatguyred (Oct 11, 2008)

banned for sonfusing me


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 11, 2008)

Banned for being sonfused?!?!


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 11, 2008)

Banned for being the only one sane here.


----------



## Ducky (Oct 11, 2008)

Banned for.. Well actually I shouldnt ban you, Toni is awsome.. But sure =o


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 11, 2008)

Banned for being a duck in a monkeys world.


----------



## BioHazardN00B (Oct 11, 2008)

Bannned for cursing Phoenix Wright!
And my name on the radioactive force can be just "BioHazard"


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 11, 2008)

Banned because I  can  do that..no  problem!!

BioHazard...which title would you like?!


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 11, 2008)

Banned because he wont answer for another week.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 11, 2008)

Banned because I've added his name to the list, and I'll update the title when he answers..

Also, OP has been updated..you should check!!


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 12, 2008)

Banned because I'll check it right now.


----------



## AXYPB (Oct 12, 2008)

Banned for falling for it.

*high five Toni Plutonij*


----------



## Dark (Oct 12, 2008)

Banned for not knowing what this thread is about =[.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 12, 2008)

Banned because I just added some more universal userbars..


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 12, 2008)

Banned for possible double lateness.


----------



## Dark (Oct 12, 2008)

Banned because I might use one of those user bars


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 12, 2008)

Banned for being a stalker.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 12, 2008)

Banned because we should get him to join (mehenry)..


----------



## distorted.freque (Oct 12, 2008)

*bans Holaitsme for the cute sig*

And because I haven't banned the boss in a long time...

Banned for making such an informative Join Now blog.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 12, 2008)

distorted....you're such an inspiration....

Banned for making me wanna go forward with the whole Radioactive Force thing!!


----------



## AXYPB (Oct 12, 2008)

Banned for not doing it sooner.


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 12, 2008)

Banned for not thinking of it.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 12, 2008)

Banning AXYPB for not joining The Force,  but playing this game  long enough to join it as one of the veterans!!


----------



## playallday (Oct 12, 2008)

Banned for not buying a iiiDiSiii (not out yet).


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 12, 2008)

Banned because I won't buy it even when it comes out!!


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 12, 2008)

Banned so that we can get to the 10,000th page faster.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 12, 2008)

BANNED because I'm in it for the same goal!!


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 12, 2008)

one step for ban one giant leap for bankind.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 12, 2008)

Classical Ban!


----------



## Raika (Oct 12, 2008)

jazzy ban


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 12, 2008)

Banned cause I wanna see if hehe moo will really ban me


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 12, 2008)

Banned because he wont


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 12, 2008)

Banned ;_;


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Oct 12, 2008)

Banned, since he's still here.


----------



## Hehe Moo (Oct 12, 2008)

Banned because I was supposed to ban Holaitsme. It was an organised ban and you wrecked it!~!


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Oct 12, 2008)

Banned, because you shouldn't blame others like that, when you could've easily posted eariler then I did.


----------



## Raika (Oct 12, 2008)

banned because...because he didnt blame you?


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 12, 2008)

Here's another chance !

banned


----------



## Raika (Oct 12, 2008)

Here's another another chance !

banned


----------



## strata8 (Oct 12, 2008)

Banned because you edited your post.


----------



## Raika (Oct 12, 2008)

banned because you edited yours as well


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 12, 2008)

Banned because I don't see anything wrong with that.


----------



## strata8 (Oct 12, 2008)

Banned because you're right.


----------



## Raika (Oct 12, 2008)

banned because you should be telling that to strata8 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 EDIT: WTF GOT BEATEN AGAIN AND AGAIN AND AGAIN


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 12, 2008)

Banned for being beaten again and again and again!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 12, 2008)

Banned for being the second most popular person in the GBAtemp Essentials thread!


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 12, 2008)

Banned for being the tenth most popular person, which is still pretty damn good!


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 12, 2008)

Banned for being the p0wn commander.


----------



## strata8 (Oct 12, 2008)

Banned for being right, again.


----------



## Hehe Moo (Oct 12, 2008)

Banned because you keep banning Holaitsme for being right


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 12, 2008)

Banned for being wrong


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 12, 2008)

Banned for being wrong


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 12, 2008)

Banned for being wrong?!


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 12, 2008)

Banned for being phoenix wright


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 12, 2008)

Banned for being Phoenix Left.


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 12, 2008)

Banned for being phoenix wrong.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 12, 2008)

Banned for  being  Phoenix Kong.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 12, 2008)

Banned for being Phoenix Short.


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 12, 2008)

Banned for being Phoenix.... long?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 12, 2008)

Banned for being an actual phoenix.


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 12, 2008)

Banned for being actually long!


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 12, 2008)

Banned for being an actual gun runner.


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 12, 2008)

Banned for being actually late!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 12, 2008)

Banned for being actual Board Trasher!!

EDIT: p1ngpongs BAN goes for me to!!..


----------



## strata8 (Oct 12, 2008)

Banned for banning a banner.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 12, 2008)

Banned for banning the banner who banned the guy that banned the banner.


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 12, 2008)

BANdy Bumpty had a great BAN!


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 12, 2008)

Banmazing is what this ban to p1ngpong is.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 12, 2008)

Ban someone, ban someone, ban someone today, oh what fun it is to ban someone until they're banned, hey!


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 12, 2008)

I ban you so that you can pass it on to three other people and they will pass it to three other people so then everyone can pay it forward.


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 12, 2008)

Chain ban broken with BAN!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 12, 2008)

Ban broken with chain!


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 12, 2008)

Banned because no one got the reference.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 12, 2008)

Banned for spreading ancient chinese secrets.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 12, 2008)

Anyone here knows who Al BANdy is?


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 12, 2008)

*puts hand in pants 

Ban do.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 12, 2008)

Ban Solo and his partner Chewbanna are just as cool though.


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 12, 2008)

Banned for talking about star wars.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 12, 2008)

Holaitsme said:
			
		

> *puts hand in pants
> 
> Ban do.







You're good!!

Nope, banned for being wrong...
Trolley is talking about Ban Wars....or Star BANs.........Pick!!


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 12, 2008)

I think Ban of the Rings was cooler, also, someone suggested that I watch SuperBan.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 12, 2008)

No, it was SpiderBAN!


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 12, 2008)

The new Banman movie was darker and cooler.


----------



## Minox (Oct 12, 2008)

KA-Banned


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 12, 2008)

sorry this is prohibited ban


----------



## Raika (Oct 12, 2008)

banned for breaking the chain


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 12, 2008)

banned for making me think this "what chain"


----------



## strata8 (Oct 12, 2008)

Banned for thinking that.


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 12, 2008)

Thought police ban


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 12, 2008)

Lovely ban


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 12, 2008)

Lovely ban back at you!


----------



## playallday (Oct 12, 2008)

Lovelyer ban coming at you!


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 12, 2008)

Lovely ban triangle!!!


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Oct 12, 2008)

Pwned coming at you.


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 12, 2008)

Banned for coming on me.


----------



## ENDscape (Oct 12, 2008)

Banned for thinking dirty


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 12, 2008)

banned because we are dirty


----------



## xalphax (Oct 12, 2008)

banned because of an inner conflict.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 12, 2008)

Banned for inner space!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 12, 2008)

Banned for the alternate universe.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 12, 2008)

Banned for the paperclip that can be found in office space!!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 12, 2008)

I never even thought of something like that, nice one!

Banned from the parking space in the office space.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 12, 2008)

Banned for the space shuttle that will carry you over to the Moon!!


----------



## strata8 (Oct 12, 2008)

Banned for the engine failure that smashes you into the moon!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 12, 2008)

Banned for being the mechanice who worked on the engine that caused the engine failure.


----------



## strata8 (Oct 12, 2008)

Banned because I did it on purpose


----------



## Banger (Oct 12, 2008)

Banned for not loving me enough


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 12, 2008)

Banned for not attacking the traitor that tried to kill the RF leader.


----------



## strata8 (Oct 12, 2008)

Banned because psycoblaster was with him.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 12, 2008)

BANned because I was always wondering.....Is that a big blurred penis in your sig?!

EDIT: two minutes too slow....This was for the bangbanger!!


----------



## Banger (Oct 12, 2008)

banned because its not, it was a sword i needed to show more detail on but got lazy.


----------



## strata8 (Oct 12, 2008)

Banned because it looks like a finger.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 12, 2008)

Banned because I can't decide if it's a finger or a penis.....


----------



## strata8 (Oct 12, 2008)

Banned because it's probably both.


----------



## Banger (Oct 12, 2008)

banned because you figured me out


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 12, 2008)

Banned because it's a penger..


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 13, 2008)

Banned cos it's a p1nger.


----------



## playallday (Oct 13, 2008)

Banned for banning too many people like Sinkhead. (I joke.)


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 13, 2008)

Banned because I am in despair


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 13, 2008)

Banned because Arizona is a long drive from las vegas.


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 13, 2008)

Banned because


----------



## Raika (Oct 13, 2008)

banned because i dont know whats the item you stated ^


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 13, 2008)

Banned because it's not about the item, but BAN.


----------



## Raika (Oct 13, 2008)

banned because its not about the ban, its about the shipping cost!!


----------



## Sh!fT_23 (Oct 13, 2008)

Banned because









Any questions?


----------



## Frog (Oct 13, 2008)

banned cause i have a question.
but i aint gonna tell you


----------



## Raika (Oct 13, 2008)

banned because you said that before somewhere in this thread...


----------



## playallday (Oct 13, 2008)

Banned for not knowing he can say it 100 time's if he wants!


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Oct 13, 2008)

playallday said:
			
		

> Banned for not knowing he can say it 100 time's if he wants!


Banned for being against cats, radioactive force, and free shipping to the UK!


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 13, 2008)

banned because u are my first pray today


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 13, 2008)

Banned because I dont count anymore


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 13, 2008)

Banned because you do


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 13, 2008)

Banned because I dont know the meaning of the word count!


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 13, 2008)

Banned count p1ngpong.


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 13, 2008)

Banned because I cant see my avy and sig anymore!


WTF!!!!


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 13, 2008)

Banned because I can


----------



## playallday (Oct 13, 2008)

Banned because you can't ban because your not a mod.


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 13, 2008)

Banned for having slow internet speeds.


----------



## playallday (Oct 13, 2008)

Banned for not showing how fast your internet speed is.


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 13, 2008)

Banned because i showed it some 100 pages ago.


----------



## playallday (Oct 13, 2008)

Banned for not showing it again.


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 13, 2008)

Banned for not having upload speeds like me


Spoiler


----------



## OrcMonkey© (Oct 13, 2008)

banned for not having slow internet


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 14, 2008)

Banned because you will never be like orc or bonemonkey.


----------



## distorted.freque (Oct 14, 2008)

True. Very true.

Banned for having the cutest Phoenix Wright sig I've ever seen.


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 14, 2008)

Banned because I agree.

p.s thank you


----------



## Dark (Oct 14, 2008)

banned cause I don't.


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 14, 2008)

banned for being 2 years old


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 14, 2008)

Banned for not having evidence to back up that statement.

Edit: damn you p1ngpong !


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 14, 2008)

banned for not looking at his profile


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 14, 2008)

Banned for stalking him


----------



## Dark (Oct 14, 2008)

Banned for hiding under my bed.


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 14, 2008)

Banned for telling


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 14, 2008)

Banned because I was under your bed when you were under mehenrys bed


----------



## Frog (Oct 14, 2008)

banned cause i would have been under your bed, but i was too busy sleeping.


----------



## Raika (Oct 14, 2008)

banned because i would have been under your bed, but i was too busy being under agentgamma's bed


----------



## Raika (Oct 14, 2008)

OBJECTION!!!
What were you doing under agentgamma's bed and when did it happen? How did you get into his house and did he allow you in? THEREFORE YOU ARE DECLARED GUILTY FOR ILLEGAL TRESPASSING!! SELF-BANNED!!!


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 14, 2008)

Banned for bumping this topic in an attempt to get banned.


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 14, 2008)

He likes to ban himself.
Every day.
Banned.
Long sentences like this very long sentence suck because they are long and people who use them should get banned


----------



## Hehe Moo (Oct 14, 2008)

Banned because you didn't make a specific ban. And you can't ban yourself. And also because you just asked for it with your long sentence. Seriously.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 14, 2008)

Specific BAN for you then!


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 14, 2008)

Detailed ban for you.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 14, 2008)

Stealavatar BAN  for  you!!


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 14, 2008)

Banned, what is piracy??


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 14, 2008)

Banned, it has something to do with Jack Sparrow!!


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 14, 2008)

Banned for being a bearded man.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 14, 2008)

Banned because I actually don't like beards on me!!


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 14, 2008)

Banned for not licking beards.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 14, 2008)

Banned because that's just pervy thing to say!!


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 14, 2008)

banned for not being radioactive enough


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 14, 2008)

Banned because you don't know how much radioactive I actually am!!


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 14, 2008)

banned for only being 1 % radioactive


----------



## xalphax (Oct 14, 2008)

banned because 1% of him is NOT radioactive.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 14, 2008)

Banned cos you should have told him he was psyco-active.


----------



## strata8 (Oct 14, 2008)

My avatar and sig is under 80KB ban.


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 14, 2008)

Banned because I opened up paint to add the sums


----------



## strata8 (Oct 14, 2008)

Banned because paint doesn't open animations.


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 14, 2008)

Banned because I opened paint up instead of calculator.


----------



## Sh!fT_23 (Oct 14, 2008)

Banned cause I calculate with my brain:

The square root of 1004576x + BAN is equal to x^1238.... fuck this shit you sonofa bitch can you do it?
NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO???????????????????

Well stfu then.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 14, 2008)

Banned because you're in NO position to tell Hola to stfu!!


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 14, 2008)

Banned because this is fake


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 14, 2008)

Banned because it's not as good as the Chinese fakes.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 14, 2008)

Banned because Made in Vietnam..


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 14, 2008)

Banned because I have come from the depths of hell to do battle with you, Toni Plutonij


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 14, 2008)

Banned cos that attitude will bring a storm upon yourself, or something like that.


----------



## strata8 (Oct 14, 2008)

Banned due to annoying coastal winds in my area.


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 14, 2008)

Banned because I AM DARKWING DUCK

...

EXCEPT WITH MORE GODOT


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Oct 14, 2008)

Banned for being banned


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 14, 2008)

Banned because Birdo is a girl...




































that owns a vibrator


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 14, 2008)

Banned because I survived.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 14, 2008)

Banned cos at first you were afraid, you were petrified.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 14, 2008)

Banned because with support from RF,  you're invincible, and unstoppable!!


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 14, 2008)

Banned because I sacrificed my leg to save my hair.


----------



## AXYPB (Oct 14, 2008)

Banned for having hair.


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 14, 2008)

Banned for being a caillou


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 14, 2008)

Banned in the name of Caligula!


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 14, 2008)

Banned for being slick.


----------



## playallday (Oct 14, 2008)

Banned for not going on line when your in class like me (which I'm doing now).


----------



## ENDscape (Oct 14, 2008)

Banned because you need to study more


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 14, 2008)

Banned because so do I.


----------



## playallday (Oct 14, 2008)

ENDscape said:
			
		

> Banned because you need to study more


Banned because I do, and I'm doing it now. (Boy this is so long... talking, talking, talking! Just stop! I can't wait for class to end...)


----------



## ENDscape (Oct 14, 2008)

Banned because class/school ( around 3 hours) will end soon and GBAtemp will be full of newbies


----------



## playallday (Oct 14, 2008)

ENDscape said:
			
		

> Banned because class/school ( around 3 hours) will end soon and GBAtemp will be full of newbies


Banned because I'm LOLing so much about how you think I'm in school. University rocks dude.


----------



## ENDscape (Oct 14, 2008)

Well am i suppose to know where you are? And yea college/university is awesome since we get to choose our schedule. Oh and banned


----------



## playallday (Oct 14, 2008)

Well I'm hating my schedule now, way too much now but it gets really easy in a few weeks. And you are banned!


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 14, 2008)

mhhh interesting.........
banned for long sentence


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 14, 2008)

Banned for being a self flagellater.


----------



## AXYPB (Oct 14, 2008)

Banned for being blatantly unprofessional.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 14, 2008)

Banned for using somewhat hard words for non-born  englishman!!


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 14, 2008)

Banned for being unborn!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 14, 2008)

Banned because it's an art being alive, but unborn!!! One has to have skill for that!!


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 14, 2008)

Banned for impressing me more every day!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 14, 2008)

Banned because I can say the same thing for you!!


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 14, 2008)

Banned for thinking what im thinking!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 14, 2008)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Banned for thinking what im thinking!


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 14, 2008)

Banned for _banning _p1ngpong.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 14, 2008)

Banned because I was showing him love..


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 14, 2008)

Banned for not showing tough love.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 14, 2008)

Banned because TrolleyDave would show him  tough!


----------



## mcjones92 (Oct 15, 2008)

Banned for me not knowing what you are talking about.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 15, 2008)

Banned for using the same sig as beve/hexane....


----------



## playallday (Oct 15, 2008)

Banned for not buying a PS3!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 15, 2008)

Banned for having slow INTERNET !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## playallday (Oct 15, 2008)

Banned for not knowing that is it really fast!!!!


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 15, 2008)

Banned for linking me to your pornographic "dealextreme" website.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 15, 2008)

Banned because medals fit you nicely!!


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 15, 2008)

Banned for baineg dteh wii bacgkuploaldakrer leaker and making kwaniknino stop.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 15, 2008)

Banned because I don't even own a Wii!!


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 15, 2008)

Banned because I couldn't find the quote


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 15, 2008)

Banned because you shouldn't find it!


----------



## ENDscape (Oct 15, 2008)

Banned because why not?


----------



## distorted.freque (Oct 15, 2008)

Banned because. (Was referring to previous ban. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Also, banned for having the funniest Avvie I've seen in days. XD


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 15, 2008)

Banned for slow banning day.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 15, 2008)

Banned because we can try to make it faster!!


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 15, 2008)

Banned, gogogo!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 15, 2008)

Banned nononono!!


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 15, 2008)

banned yesyesyesyesyes


gud morning peeps


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 15, 2008)

Gud Murning..

Banned for waking up late by Croatian time...


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 15, 2008)

banned because last night i had a *insert something sexually exploited comment*


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 15, 2008)

Banned because last time, I was getting ready to read 5th Harry Potter....But I was too tired..


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 15, 2008)

Banned for having some of the most impressive tattoos I've ever seen!


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 15, 2008)

banned so i can support you with your statement


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 15, 2008)

Banned because you'll probably love stuff that is yet to come, then!!


EDIT:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and thank  you guys...


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 15, 2008)

banned for banning too much people


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 15, 2008)

banned so i can welcome you to this thread (this is ur first time, right?)


----------



## Veho (Oct 15, 2008)

It's been over a week since last I banned someone, so I'll ban you now. Nothing personal.


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 15, 2008)

i know is nothing personal..
so here take this joke ban


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 15, 2008)

I, myself, am banning everyone who deserves a ban!!


----------



## Veho (Oct 15, 2008)

I don't discriminate. I ban _everyone_.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 15, 2008)

I have some tempers that I like, so I'm not going to ban those!!


----------



## Veho (Oct 15, 2008)

But you ban me sometimes... does that... mean...


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 15, 2008)

banned for 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and making me go sad


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 15, 2008)

Veho said:
			
		

> But you ban me sometimes... does that... mean...


Banned because I pretty much BANNED all tempers who play.....

But if I was really careful about that...I wouldn't BAN you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



You know what tat means!!


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 15, 2008)

Banned for medium banning when I leave.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 15, 2008)

Banned for intermedium something..(whatever that means...nothing)..













This was pretty pointless (and completely incorrect, wasn't it??


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 15, 2008)

banned because anything u post has point, is always right, even if it isn't we will make it right!! in the name of SPARTA!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 15, 2008)

Banned for saying Sparta again.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 15, 2008)

Banned because DarkRey is a warrior from  Spartaaaaaa!!!


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 16, 2008)

Banned because I might not be online for a couple days.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 16, 2008)

Banned because 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 WHY!!!!!!?????


----------



## xalphax (Oct 16, 2008)

banned because thats not the end of the world.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 16, 2008)

Banned because it could be the end of the road!


----------



## playallday (Oct 16, 2008)

Banned because the road is endless.


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 16, 2008)

@toni Banned because my mom told my neighbors that we steal their internet


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 16, 2008)

Banned for skipping that guy!


----------



## Dark (Oct 16, 2008)

Banned for thinking Holaitsme's avatar is creepy and scary.


----------



## ENDscape (Oct 16, 2008)

banned because it is


----------



## Dark (Oct 16, 2008)

Banned because I think your right


----------



## Arno (Oct 16, 2008)

Banned because there is too much agreement.


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 16, 2008)

Banned for being jealous


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 16, 2008)

Banned because you're still here,  yay!!


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 16, 2008)

Banned because you're here, yay!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 16, 2008)

Banned because I am!!!!yay (you see what I did there, I wrote yay backwards!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 16, 2008)

Banned for writing 'yay' backwards! Now I'll write 'radar' backwards! RADAR


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 16, 2008)

Banned....you see....I wrote dennab, backwards!!


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 16, 2008)

You are banned! As you can see, I have written 'dennab era uoy' backwards!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 16, 2008)

Bannd, Mei-o, as you can see....I haven't wrote anything  backwards!!


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 16, 2008)

Banned because you actually did!


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 16, 2008)

Banned because I dont want to click that dirty sig!!!

Also (VERY OFF TOPIC) I found a Captain Rainbow US Release date announcement


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 16, 2008)

Banned because you know you want to!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 16, 2008)

Banned because you SHOULD click his sig....and you SHOULD join!!


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 16, 2008)

Banned because Hentai = FAIL
Also can you tell me how to get onto the freeway?


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 16, 2008)

Do a favor for me first by clicking the sig and maybe I would.


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 16, 2008)

NO ****ING WAY!!!!!!!! banned FOR SUGGESTING A STUPID IDEA!!!!!!!!

So will you help me? Do I turn left or right here?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 16, 2008)

We'll help you....but you should _really_ click his sig..

Banned for  refusing it!


----------



## Minox (Oct 16, 2008)

Banned for waking me up.


----------



## Dark (Oct 16, 2008)

Banned for crying about it.


----------



## Minox (Oct 16, 2008)

Banned because I've never seen you before.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 16, 2008)

Banned for not backing me up  in Radioactive Force is a fad topic.....I mean,  we have a history, you and me!!


----------



## Dark (Oct 16, 2008)

Banned for SHOOTING MYSELF.


----------



## Minox (Oct 16, 2008)

Banned for trying to recruit people to the radioactive force with your sig.


----------



## xalphax (Oct 16, 2008)

BANNED! in the name of love, before you break my heart....


----------



## Minox (Oct 16, 2008)

Banned because I never loved you.


----------



## DBMONK (Oct 16, 2008)

happy banned-day to you
happy banned day to you
happy banned day dear Minox_ix
happy banned day to you



..... and many more!!!!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 16, 2008)

Banned for singing, when you should be brutally BANNING!!


----------



## Dark (Oct 17, 2008)

Banned for having that song on my itouch/psp/ds.


----------



## Arno (Oct 17, 2008)

Banned for NOT BEING BRUTAL ENOUGH!


----------



## Dark (Oct 17, 2008)

Banned for making me cry


----------



## dice (Oct 17, 2008)

banned for not being the 10,000th poster


----------



## Szyslak (Oct 17, 2008)

banned, 'cause it's fun to ban a global moderator


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 17, 2008)

Banned for banning a global mod, I wanted to do that!


----------



## ENDscape (Oct 17, 2008)

You wont be banning mods today because you're banned


----------



## AXYPB (Oct 17, 2008)

Banned for not being sufficiently cross on he who has trespassed against you and your estate.


----------



## ENDscape (Oct 17, 2008)

Banned because i dont understand


----------



## Jerme (Oct 17, 2008)

banned because i was banned until i was unbanned today. im a rebel. i been through this shit. i know wats its like. im a rydah man, actually i was suspended but im back and my beast have more plans


----------



## Hehe Moo (Oct 17, 2008)

Banned because you think you're a rebel. When you're not. Clearly.


----------



## AXYPB (Oct 17, 2008)

Banned for being in doubt about the status of your iron.


----------



## Frog (Oct 17, 2008)

banned for being jealous of his awesome iron.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 17, 2008)

Banned for being bouncey but not a castle.


----------



## Frog (Oct 17, 2008)

i'm bouncy....?
Banned for such ignorance.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 17, 2008)

Banned for being a frogpony and not knowing that they bounce, trot and frollick instead of hopping.


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 17, 2008)

Banned, are you a gun runner or a ban crusader?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 17, 2008)

Banned for not knowing that I have many (non-)talents.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 17, 2008)

Banned because I know  your talented and nice side!


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 17, 2008)

Banned because i havent banned anyone in a few days


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 17, 2008)

Banned because you have to train!!!!! Keep  banning..


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 17, 2008)

Banned because I am back from a day of sleeping 
i was actually looking at hentai ; ) i was playing Phoenix Wright


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 17, 2008)

Banned because I haven't slept for a whole day in days.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 17, 2008)

Banned because I haven't slept for a whole day in my entire life!!


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 17, 2008)

Banned because theres a hidden message in post 9817
Anyone who figures it out wins...

A BAN!


----------



## Frog (Oct 17, 2008)

banned because that wasnt very hard to find.


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 17, 2008)

banned because no one has said anything about it. 

so that means it IS well hiden  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





and the crossed out one is correct
pretend you didnt read that


----------



## Frog (Oct 17, 2008)

agentgamma said:
			
		

> Banned because I am back from a day of sleeping
> i was actually looking at hentai ; ) i was playing Phoenix Wright



selfban cause i didnt mean to post this, just edit my last post...


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 17, 2008)

banned for not banning.
And heres your grand prize
BANNED


----------



## Frog (Oct 17, 2008)

YAY! just what ive always wanted...
and actually, i'm afraid i have to give this back, cause i did ban.
myself anyway.


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 17, 2008)

banned as theres no refunds


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 17, 2008)

Banned because you should buy yourself a pot, and boil something..


----------



## Raika (Oct 17, 2008)

banned because you should buy yourself a kettle, and drink with it


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 17, 2008)

Banned because boiling hot water from a kettle is just plain boring, tea and sugar and milk should also be added.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 17, 2008)

Banned because some chocolate wouldn't hurt!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 17, 2008)

Banned for making me want a nice yummy cup of Cadbury's hot chocolate.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 17, 2008)

Banned because I'd treat you, if I were there!!


----------



## Veho (Oct 17, 2008)

But would you treat him if _he_ were _here_? 

Banned, btw.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 17, 2008)

I'd treat him anywhere!!

Banned for doubting it..


----------



## Raika (Oct 17, 2008)

banned because thats not possible


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 17, 2008)

Banned as Charlie Brown is a threat to the United States of America.





HE WILL KILL US ALL!!!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 17, 2008)

Banned for disrespecting one of my favourite cartoonists and cartoon characters.


----------



## Szyslak (Oct 17, 2008)

Banned for dissing Charles Schulz like that.  The little red-haired girl was the real threat.


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 17, 2008)

Banned as she paid me to ban for that.
Because of that, I can now play HOTEL DUSK (yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay)


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 17, 2008)

Banned for being a little bit insane.


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 17, 2008)

Banned for being completely insane
(You removed the duck guy as your avatar ;_


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 17, 2008)

Banned because me being insane isn't news, I've even got a certificate somewhere to prove it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I'm much better now.


----------



## Raika (Oct 17, 2008)

banned because your certificate is fake and unofficial


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 17, 2008)

Banned because you're just jealous.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 17, 2008)

Banned because I'm not..


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 17, 2008)

Banned because I'm not either, but my split personality is.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 17, 2008)

Banned because you come in the package of two then!!!!...or even more.,..?!?!?!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 17, 2008)

Banned cos it's just me and him!  And maybe the other guy, but I think he might have moved out.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 17, 2008)

Banned because I don't know with whom I'm talking now....Trolley,  or Dave?!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 17, 2008)

Nope, there's only TrolleyDave, the other guy just sits and watches.  Worst thing is, he don't even pay me rent for the space!

Oh yeah, and you're banned! (Almost forgot about that part!)


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 17, 2008)

I mean that other guy could possibly be DavyTroll?! or DollyTrave?!?!

Something along that lines?!

Just tell me who is the good one and who is the bad one, and I'll ban the bad one!!


----------



## Raika (Oct 17, 2008)

im gonna have to ban you plutoni tonij


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 17, 2008)

I'm gonna have to ban you Raika (see what I did there, I swapped second and last letter in your name)


----------



## Minox (Oct 17, 2008)

Banned because I'll need you to ban me other self


----------



## Raika (Oct 17, 2008)

banned because you dont have an 'other self'


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 17, 2008)

Banned because he has "outer" self..


----------



## Minox (Oct 17, 2008)

Banned because he looks like a duck.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 17, 2008)

Banned because you do!


----------



## Raika (Oct 17, 2008)

banned because you dont


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 17, 2008)

Banned because neither do  you..


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 17, 2008)

banned because u look like...................U!!!!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 17, 2008)

Banned because you used reason  I  can use on  you!!!!!!


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 17, 2008)

banned because you used reason which i used on you which im using it on u again


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 17, 2008)

Banned because I'm doing the same..


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 17, 2008)

I'll have two pints of lager and a packet of bans pleae,


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 17, 2008)

I  lost my banus for NDS,  and now I can't play games that require touchscreen!!


----------



## Minox (Oct 17, 2008)

Banned for blasphemy.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 17, 2008)

Banned because my saviour is named Brian.


----------



## Minox (Oct 17, 2008)

Banned because that's what he wants you to think.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 17, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Banned because my saviour is named Brian.


Banned 'cos I'm  starting to believe that you're a Monty Python fan!!!

Minox_IX banned because you don't know Brian!!


----------



## Minox (Oct 17, 2008)

Banned because I've seen that movie >.>


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 17, 2008)

Banned for missing out on one of the funniest movies of all time!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 17, 2008)

Banned because you  just have to love Brians mom!!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 17, 2008)

Banned for saying "Jehovah"!


----------



## Minox (Oct 17, 2008)

Banned for being crazy.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 17, 2008)

Banned for being a sweaty Betty.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 17, 2008)

Banned for expecting anyone outside of the UK to get a Macc Ladds reference!


----------



## Minox (Oct 17, 2008)

Banned for changing your avatar.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 17, 2008)

Banned because I'm always changing my avatar.


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 17, 2008)

banned because i agree with ur avatar. hate liverpoolians


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 17, 2008)

Banned because Liverpudlians are OK, it's scousers you should hate!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 17, 2008)

Banned because I have nothing personally against people you speak  about!


----------



## Minox (Oct 17, 2008)

Banned because I haven't banned you for being Croatian yet.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 17, 2008)

Banned because I haven't banned you for being Swedish (I'm sorry, thatnks for correcting me)  yet..

(ever heard of Doka or Asta Kask?)


----------



## Minox (Oct 17, 2008)

Banned because I've heard of Asta Kask (btw not Sweden, Swedish 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## ENDscape (Oct 17, 2008)

Banned because I haven't


----------



## Minox (Oct 17, 2008)

Banned because you probably haven't heard of Pain or Dope.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 17, 2008)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> Banned because I've heard of Asta Kask (btw not Sweden, Swedish
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I Love that band....Not gonna ban you because you come from a country with great punk history!!


----------



## Minox (Oct 17, 2008)

Banned because I like metal more than punk music.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 18, 2008)

Banned because I have no  problem with that! I have friends who are into metal....I just ask  about Asta Kask because they are "famous"/well known band, and I really like  them (I'm listening to that band for over 5 years now)..


----------



## Minox (Oct 18, 2008)

Banned because most people I know IRL listens to uninteresting music.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 18, 2008)

Banned because I'm surrounded mostly with people who are similar to me....


----------



## Minox (Oct 18, 2008)

Banned because I'm still in school and therefore forced to meet people that listens to that kind of music. I also kind of have a unique music taste that doesn't fit too many people.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 18, 2008)

Banned so I can ask you, have you met any punks there?


----------



## ENDscape (Oct 18, 2008)

Banned because you guys are having a conversation and im cutting in XD


----------



## Minox (Oct 18, 2008)

Banned for getting in my way 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@Toni, I've met some, but not too many. I happen to have one in my Japanese class though.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 18, 2008)

Banned because it must be cool to learn  Japanese!!


----------



## Minox (Oct 18, 2008)

Banned because it can't be worse than French


----------



## PoopYMAN (Oct 18, 2008)

Banned for not having 1 post


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 18, 2008)

Banned because you are!


----------



## Minox (Oct 18, 2008)

Banned for being banned.

Edit: Toni don't get in my way :@


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 18, 2008)

Banned beacuse it's not my intention....It just happens!!


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 18, 2008)

Banned as your intention is to be more evil than Charlie Brown.



Thanks for the cash little red haired girl Now I can buy a PSP 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pretend you did not read that.


----------



## Dark (Oct 18, 2008)

Banned for not knowing what the guy above said?


----------



## Frog (Oct 18, 2008)

banned for not knowing what he didn't say.


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 18, 2008)

Banned as getting in the way is not his intention.
Just to be more evil than Charlie Brown.

From all this bribery, I am rich enough to buy a gold Nintendo World Championships cartridge
*waits*


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 18, 2008)

banned because my teddy is raping me!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 18, 2008)

Banned because you should stroke his......belly then!!


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 18, 2008)

banned because thats what i did before, now he is raping me


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 18, 2008)

Banned because you should try to hook it up with Barbie Doll!


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 18, 2008)

banned because he doesnt like barbie... he like fresh human meats!!!!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 18, 2008)

Banned because you should send  him over to  psycoblaster then!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 haaaaahahahahaha


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 18, 2008)

mhhh....nice idea but i was thinking of sending it to you!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



banned!!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 18, 2008)

Wha did I do wrong?!?! 
Banned for forgetting that my inside is metal!!!!



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> he like fresh human meats


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 18, 2008)

dont worry i re-programmed it so now it likes RADIOACTIVE ROBOT!!!!!! MWahhahahahwhwahha *cough* *cough*


----------



## strata8 (Oct 18, 2008)

Banned for not banning someone.


----------



## Frog (Oct 18, 2008)

banned because he doesnt have to!
wait...


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 18, 2008)

banned because i was tired after the rape so i forgot to write banned


----------



## Frog (Oct 18, 2008)

banned cause your no longer 99...


----------



## Bamboo (Oct 18, 2008)

banned because


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 18, 2008)

Banned for using a reason to ban used so many times...


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 18, 2008)

banned because [this reason is copyrighted to me] so no one can see it


----------



## Frog (Oct 18, 2008)

banned because can i see it?
Please...!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 18, 2008)

Banned because you actually, might see it after some time!


----------



## ENDscape (Oct 18, 2008)

Banned because see what?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 18, 2008)

Banned because see the  reason!


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 18, 2008)

banned because see the truth!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 18, 2008)

Banned because my girlfriend is about to  order pizza.....

EDIT: and she already ate chocolate cookies and one ice cream and some fruit........She'll look like a hypo...


----------



## Jerme (Oct 18, 2008)

banned


----------



## xcalibur (Oct 18, 2008)

Jerme said:
			
		

> banned



hopefully soon


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 18, 2008)

Banned for making a post, seen MANY MANY times before..


----------



## xcalibur (Oct 18, 2008)

banned for being too slow and banning the wrong person


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 18, 2008)

Banned for being right.....It jumped on the new page, so I haven't seen you...

Was that (hateful ban) for me, or Jerme, it confused me because you quoted it..?!?!


----------



## xcalibur (Oct 18, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Banned for being right.....It jumped on the new page, so I haven't seen you...
> 
> Was that (hateful ban) for me, or Jerme, it confused me because you quoted it..?!?!



banned for asking such an obvious question.

jerme is annoying. 
you are not.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 18, 2008)

Not banned because I'm flattered..


----------



## xcalibur (Oct 19, 2008)

banned for not banning


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 19, 2008)

Banned because I've heard it already


----------



## Frog (Oct 19, 2008)

banned for lacking a 4th eye.


----------



## Jerme (Oct 19, 2008)

banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned forever


----------



## Frog (Oct 19, 2008)

thats a pretty big ban you got there.
BANNED FOR YOU LACK THE POWER TO MASTER SUCH A BAN!


----------



## Jerme (Oct 19, 2008)

banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned


----------



## Frog (Oct 19, 2008)

banned for not listening to my last post.


----------



## Jerme (Oct 19, 2008)

banned for killing people


----------



## Frog (Oct 19, 2008)

banned cause where did i say i kill people?


----------



## Jerme (Oct 19, 2008)

banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned for beliving me


----------



## Frog (Oct 19, 2008)

banned cause i dont believe you.
oh wait, i just did kill someone in that thread of yours....


----------



## Jerme (Oct 19, 2008)

banned for hasing weird avatar and sig


----------



## Frog (Oct 19, 2008)

banned cause the avatars sexy, and the sigs even sexier.


----------



## Jerme (Oct 19, 2008)

banny mc ban ban


----------



## Frog (Oct 19, 2008)

banned cause when is someone else gonna ban?


----------



## Jerme (Oct 19, 2008)

banned because im a tall sexy alien with long sexy legs


----------



## Frog (Oct 19, 2008)

banned because i wouldnt call you sexy.


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 19, 2008)

Banned because I made it in time for the 10,000th post party.


----------



## Frog (Oct 19, 2008)

banned for being early.


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 19, 2008)

Banned for being earliest.


----------



## Frog (Oct 19, 2008)

banned cause i live here.


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 19, 2008)

Banned for being addicted to the internet.


----------



## Frog (Oct 19, 2008)

banned cause the internet loves me.


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 19, 2008)

Banned because the internet is a myth.
just like frogponys


----------



## Frog (Oct 19, 2008)

banned because the myth is actually a myth.


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 19, 2008)

This ban is the ban that will kill you.


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 19, 2008)

This ban is the ban that won't hurt you.


----------



## Frog (Oct 19, 2008)

this ban is the ban that will backfire and hurt me.
ow.


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 19, 2008)

Banned as your picture is WEIRD!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But funny


----------



## Frog (Oct 19, 2008)

banned because... thanks?
oh, and do i get something for 50 posts?
a ribbon or something....


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 19, 2008)

Banned because you get nothing. (the best prize)


----------



## Frog (Oct 19, 2008)

banned for lying.
i got a ribbon!


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 19, 2008)

Banned for hrthing about it.


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 19, 2008)

Banned as we're now CLOSER to the number of the devil!


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 19, 2008)

Banned for being the spawn of satan.


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 19, 2008)

Banned as I am not.
That spot was taken by everyone whos a male over 20 who bought the new High School musical game for THEMSELVES


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 19, 2008)

Banned for being one of those.


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 19, 2008)

Banned as me =/= you.

I am not you.
You bought HSM3
I didnt
I bought No More Heroes
You didnt


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 19, 2008)

Banned for making a fool out of yourself.


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 19, 2008)

Banned as I cant keep still


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 19, 2008)

Banned because I never finished that game.

*gasps 

NO!!!!!!!!


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 19, 2008)

Banned as your post was first on the page of the devil

I AIN'T EVIL GAMMA! I AIN'T EVIL GAMMA!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 19, 2008)

Banned because this whole page should be for Satanists and devil worshipers!!


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 19, 2008)

Banned as the page number joke is dead.


Off-topic - Project Rub > Warioware Touched


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 19, 2008)

Banned because  Project  Rub = annoying  crap, Warioware = great..


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 19, 2008)

Banned

Phoenix wright > Apollo justice.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 19, 2008)

Banned because I haven't still played any of those "trial" games....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But I'm planning one day..


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 19, 2008)

Banned because you should stay away from them.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 19, 2008)

Banned because, why?!


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 19, 2008)

Banned because in my opinion
Project Rub > WarioWare Touched!
Why?
Scene10


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 19, 2008)

Banned because one of us three will take the 10,000th post!


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 19, 2008)

Banned as it will be meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




13 more posts


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 19, 2008)

Banned because It will be psycoblaster.


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 19, 2008)

Banned as I object to that.

11 moar posts


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 19, 2008)

Banned because it doesn't matter who will take it!

EDIT: What matters is,  that the game is  being played!!


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 19, 2008)

Banned

yes making agentgamma late worked!


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 19, 2008)

Banned as there will be bragging rights!
8他の投稿


DONT GET IN MAH WAY!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 19, 2008)

Banned because I have more bans than many of you here...yet I don't think there is nothing to brag about!!


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 19, 2008)

Banned as the 10000th post = bragging rights


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 19, 2008)

Banned because OK then!!


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 19, 2008)

Banned as FOUR more posts till 10000


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 19, 2008)

Banned because it's three!!


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 19, 2008)

No.... its two! Banned


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 19, 2008)

Banned because it's one!!


----------



## Frog (Oct 19, 2008)

banned cause i got it!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## agentgamma (Oct 19, 2008)

Banned as my internet had trouble banning


----------



## Frog (Oct 19, 2008)

banned cause i'm awesome.


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 19, 2008)

Banned as you have banning bragging rights


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 19, 2008)

Banned because you're an Cavalry Captain!!

EDIT: too slow man, too  slow!!


We're braking records here!!!!!


----------



## Frog (Oct 19, 2008)

banned for having good eyesight..


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 19, 2008)

Banned as I am OVER 10000!!


----------



## Frog (Oct 19, 2008)

banned for being jealous of 10,000

p.s: i couldn't have done it without the help of radioactivity!
(no, its not a drug.)


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 19, 2008)

You're completely right there, frog!!


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 19, 2008)

*inrages 

banned


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 19, 2008)

Banned, welcome to the other side!!!! the over 10 000 side!!


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 19, 2008)

Banned for surviving the devils number.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 19, 2008)

Banned for surviving it as well!!


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 19, 2008)

Banned because I was right that a newcomer would take the 10,000th ban.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 19, 2008)

But I got the 9999th!!!


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 19, 2008)

Banned because the 9999th ban is underrated.


----------



## Frog (Oct 19, 2008)

Holaitsme said:
			
		

> Banned because I was right that a newcomer would take the 10,000th ban.


I take that as an insult,
(and i was gonna dedicate my win to you... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 19, 2008)

Banned because it is, but it shouldn't be!


----------



## Frog (Oct 19, 2008)

...you missed.
oh right, banned.


----------



## Hehe Moo (Oct 19, 2008)

Banned cause I can't believe you got the 10000th post. No fair. I wanted to get that by banning Holaitsme. So now YOU get banned.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 19, 2008)

Banned because our next goal is to get to 20 000!!!


----------



## Frog (Oct 19, 2008)

banned as i will take that too.
or i might feel generous.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 19, 2008)

Haahaha...Banned because it's nice to be optimistic!!


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 19, 2008)

Banned as I am leaving.... forever.
This is starting to bore me.
Peace OUT!


----------



## xcalibur (Oct 19, 2008)

HOLY FUCK ITS OVER 9000


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 19, 2008)

I decided to come back.
Banned for making DBZ jokes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




They're overused in this thread


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 19, 2008)

Banned because the only thing overused in  this  thread is BANNING!!


----------



## Frog (Oct 19, 2008)

banned because this thread doesnt got enough ban.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 19, 2008)

Banned because there are slow days and there are fast days!!!!


----------



## Frog (Oct 19, 2008)

banned because, what day is this?


----------



## Raika (Oct 19, 2008)

banned for being too lazy to check your calendar


----------



## Frog (Oct 19, 2008)

banned because my calendar was ruined in an epic banning rage.
and cause i'm tired... *goes to sleep*


----------



## Raika (Oct 19, 2008)

banned because youre still online


----------



## Frog (Oct 19, 2008)

banned because i'm not.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 19, 2008)

Banned because he's not


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 19, 2008)

banned because im offline


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 19, 2008)

DarkRey said:
			
		

> banned because im offline


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 19, 2008)

Banned because I can't think of anything to ban you for


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 19, 2008)

banned because when i was offline, u were online but when i was online, u were offline.
now im online but u are offline


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 19, 2008)

banned for being part of the radioactive force.
they are losers.




upper left corner


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 19, 2008)

Banned for existing >_>


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 19, 2008)

@psyco: Banned because I wasn't expecting something like that from you....I never insulted you or anything like that......
..
I'm gonna stop talking with you now, and ain't gonna reply to your posts anymore....


----------



## Dark (Oct 19, 2008)

banned cause I think this game is beyond stupid


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 19, 2008)

mehenry said:
			
		

> banned cause I think this game is beyond stupid


Banned because I agree...but it's fun!!


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 19, 2008)

Banned for teh lulz


----------



## xcalibur (Oct 19, 2008)

banned for jumping on the 4chan bandwagon


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 19, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> LEADER OF THE XCALIBURACTIVE FORCE!



banned


----------



## Dark (Oct 19, 2008)

Banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned


----------



## Minox (Oct 19, 2008)

Banned for spamming.


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 19, 2008)

banned for 


Spoiler



reading this spoiler


----------



## Minox (Oct 19, 2008)

Banned because you had me there


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 19, 2008)

Banned because your username has an "i" in it.

Oh, snap


----------



## Minox (Oct 19, 2008)

Banned because your username has more i:s in it than mine has.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 19, 2008)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> Banned because your username has more i:s in it than mine has.



Banned because you used a colon instead of an apostrophe.


----------



## Minox (Oct 19, 2008)

Banned because I couldn't care less about that.


----------



## Jerme (Oct 19, 2008)

banned because im a tall sexy alien with long sexy legs


----------



## Minox (Oct 19, 2008)

Banned for being back again.


----------



## Jerme (Oct 19, 2008)

banned for killing people


----------



## Minox (Oct 19, 2008)

Banned for creating a failing topic.


----------



## Jerme (Oct 19, 2008)

banned because i kill people


----------



## Minox (Oct 19, 2008)

Banned because you fail at flaming/being funny or whatever it is you're trying to do.


----------



## Jerme (Oct 19, 2008)

banned for


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 19, 2008)

Banned because you really like to use that "no reason" ban!!


----------



## Minox (Oct 19, 2008)

Banned because I missed the 10000th banning.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 19, 2008)

Banned because you're here now!!


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 19, 2008)

Banned because you are Toni Plutonij

Yeah, I'm original BIATCH


----------



## Minox (Oct 19, 2008)

Banned for being "original".


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 19, 2008)

Banned because you're Minox_IX!!!!(funny thing,  but I don't think you've been actually banned for that!)


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 19, 2008)

Banned for banning the forbidden banner. 



			
				Frog said:
			
		

> Holaitsme said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That wasn't an insult


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 19, 2008)

Banned for crying


----------



## xalphax (Oct 19, 2008)

comforting ban


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 19, 2008)

Late ban


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 19, 2008)

Early ban?!


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 19, 2008)

Evil ban!


----------



## ENDscape (Oct 19, 2008)

Normal ban


----------



## Minox (Oct 19, 2008)

Small ban!


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 19, 2008)

visible ban!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 19, 2008)

*HUGE BAN*


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 19, 2008)

Messed up font ban!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 19, 2008)

Fixed in a meantime  ban!


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 19, 2008)

Oh no ban!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 19, 2008)

Oh yes ban!


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 19, 2008)

All mighty ban


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 19, 2008)

OMEGA ALPHA SUPER CHOCOLATE BAN LOL


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 19, 2008)

Failed ban!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 19, 2008)

Don't know if Holaitsme is gonna post before me, BAN!

EDIT: success ban!


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 19, 2008)

Xcaliban


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 19, 2008)

WildBan


----------



## Pizzaroo (Oct 19, 2008)

Ban.


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 19, 2008)

Banmonkey.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 19, 2008)

TrolleyBan


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 19, 2008)

Darkban.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 19, 2008)

CockroachBan


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 20, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> CockroachBan



Sneaky.

SNEAKY BAN LOL


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 20, 2008)

BANmijwilfaain


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 20, 2008)

Toni Plubanij .


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 20, 2008)

Ban Gunman


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 20, 2008)

Bantology?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 20, 2008)

Holaitsme said:
			
		

> Bantology?


Nope....Bantol*i*gy!!


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 20, 2008)

Banned because that's why I put the ? at the end.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 20, 2008)

Banned because I know that....That ? was the reason why I answered you!!


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 20, 2008)

Banned for telling me the secret.


----------



## AXYPB (Oct 20, 2008)

Banned for disparaging the name of Miles-Edgeworth.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 20, 2008)

Banned because I need some good reason, but actually I don't.....


----------



## Raika (Oct 20, 2008)

banned because i have no reason either


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 20, 2008)

Banned for "nemories" in the sig....


----------



## Raika (Oct 20, 2008)

banned because his shirt is blocking the 'm'


----------



## Lumstar (Oct 20, 2008)

banned for posting random images


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 20, 2008)

Banned for impersonation.


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 20, 2008)

Banned for imprisonment of me!


----------



## Raika (Oct 20, 2008)

banned for im... nah i wont say it


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 20, 2008)

Banned for having a rather disturbing av.


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 20, 2008)

Banned as your old sig is disturbing
Also my friends told me to buy Doki Doki Majo Shinpan
Is it fun? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It has something to do with witches.
And is it appropriate for a 7 year old?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 20, 2008)

Banned because nothing is appropriate for 7 year olds!!


----------



## BiscuitCookie (Oct 20, 2008)

banned because... *currently have a failure in my brains and can't think of anything*


----------



## Raika (Oct 20, 2008)

banned for having biscuits as an avvy


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 20, 2008)

Banned for scary Halloween avatar!!


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 20, 2008)

banned for banning a banner that banned another banner in a ban thread


----------



## OSW (Oct 20, 2008)

banned for unsafe levels of radioactivity


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 20, 2008)

banned because i'm pure from radioactivity


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 20, 2008)

Banned for comparing me to hexane


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 20, 2008)

banned...
I did..???


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 20, 2008)

@ Holaitsme: Banned because I already said that I'm hurt with psycos words and act, and I decided to stop talking to him, because I never expected him to go that low as verbally insulting me.....I really never expected something like that from him!!

EDIT: ....I really mean it psychoblaster...... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Spoiler






			
				psycoblaster said:
			
		

> banned for being part of the radioactive force.
> they are losers.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 20, 2008)

Banned, I symphatize with you, IT'S CLOBBERING TIME!



			
				agentgamma said:
			
		

> Banned as your old sig is disturbing
> Also my friends told me to buy Doki Doki Majo Shinpan
> Is it fun?
> 
> ...


What is this 'buy' of which you speak of? If it means something similar to download then by all means do so, I got Doki Doki 2 and I like it, most of the fun actually comes from the audio and reactions though it's a bit big in size(256MB), I dunno, you could try it out for yourself to see if you like it, just use an unlock all cheat because you won't feel like finishing story mode even if you do know how to read japanese, iirc, trial mode is the 3rd option from the main menu then the fourth one.


----------



## Mr Crow (Oct 20, 2008)

banned for being a radioactive vampire


----------



## ENDscape (Oct 20, 2008)

BAnned for typing a whole paragraph
EDIT: someone blocked my way "orz


----------



## Mr Crow (Oct 20, 2008)

banned for having people dancing on your avatar


----------



## ENDscape (Oct 20, 2008)

Banned for having no avatar


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 20, 2008)

Banned for banning someone


----------



## AXYPB (Oct 20, 2008)

Banned for not giving me incentive not to.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 20, 2008)

Banned for loading it now..


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 20, 2008)

Banned because I am in a good mood today.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 20, 2008)

Banned because I'm too..and it is the end of the day..


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 20, 2008)

Well its barely 3:30pm over here,  might go to the skate park today.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 20, 2008)

Banned because you should...especially if it a nice day outside.....

It's 52 minutes after the midnight here..


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 21, 2008)

Banned for being INCREDIBLY radioactive....oh man....oh man, I got some of the radioactive goo on my hands.....aw hell......Does somebody have a kleenex? *waves his hands around* maaaaaannnn, get this stuff off of me before I glow in the dark, too......


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 21, 2008)

Banned for making me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 really good!!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 21, 2008)

¬.¬ Banned because I now have no choice but to join the Radioactive Force.

Oh well, so much for being on the Biohazardous Brigade...


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 21, 2008)

NOT banned because you should pick a title, and I'll add you to the list...and than Welcome  you to the Force..


----------



## AXYPB (Oct 21, 2008)

Banned for incorrect "then".


----------



## ENDscape (Oct 21, 2008)

BAnned for correcting others


----------



## AXYPB (Oct 21, 2008)

Banned for double-caps on the first word.


----------



## Diablo1123 (Oct 21, 2008)

Banned for caring.


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 21, 2008)

Banned for caring about him caring


----------



## Frog (Oct 21, 2008)

banned for being a hypocrite.


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 21, 2008)

banned for not being able to see the shoutbox


----------



## Frog (Oct 21, 2008)

banned because, is there a reason to...?


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 21, 2008)

banned because there is......u need to get 100 post to see it!!!


----------



## Frog (Oct 21, 2008)

banned because i'm not gonna spam my way to 100 posts... that gives me an idea.


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 21, 2008)

Banned because the glow on your eyes are hard to notice.


----------



## Frog (Oct 21, 2008)

banned because i cant make it look any better.


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 21, 2008)

BANNED because its ANIMATED. OH NOES!!!

Also I am waiting for Doki Doki Majo Shinpan to arrive


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 21, 2008)

Banned for buying it, damn you.


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 21, 2008)

Banned as I'm NOT a pirate.
Oh and by the way what is it about? =P


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 21, 2008)

agentgamma said:
			
		

> Banned as I'm NOT a pirate.
> Oh and by the way what is it about? =P


Banned for being a hypocrite, come on, 99% of us here are pirates, SUCCUMB TO THE ORDER OR BE CRUSHED!

It's about molesting little girls disguised as 'witch hunting'.


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 21, 2008)

Banned as I need a refund now.
Also how old are they?


----------



## Raika (Oct 21, 2008)

banned cos a refund is optional and not compulsory


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 21, 2008)

Banned because that sentence you wrote makes you sound intelligent..


----------



## Raika (Oct 21, 2008)

banned because it made me *'sound'* intelligent but maybe im not... who knows


----------



## Frog (Oct 21, 2008)

banned cause you kinda just insulted yourself there...


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 21, 2008)

Banned because he _maybe_ insulted himself....but maybe didn't!!


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 21, 2008)

Banned for all the maybes.



agentgamma: Average is 14, not including the school nurse who's 23, oh and I forgot, there's a guy that you inspect in the first game.*shivers*


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 21, 2008)

Banned for serious talk here!


----------



## Veho (Oct 21, 2008)

Banned for lack of seriousness! This isn't the Testing Area, you know


----------



## Raika (Oct 21, 2008)

banned because its the edge of the forum, and the description says that its for fun talk not serious talk


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 21, 2008)

Banned because fun is serious business!!


----------



## Raika (Oct 21, 2008)

banned because you dont have proof


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 21, 2008)

Banned because I don't think I need it!!


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 21, 2008)

Banned because you're a hypocrite.

OH SNAP


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 21, 2008)

Banned because GBAtemp is not a place for insults..


----------



## Minox (Oct 21, 2008)

Banned because that may be true, but it still happens occasionally.


----------



## playallday (Oct 21, 2008)

Banned for posting on a new page to make it hard to read!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 21, 2008)

Banned because he did it intentionally, just to mess with you!!


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 21, 2008)

what?when?why?how?......
banned


----------



## Minox (Oct 21, 2008)

Banned for being paranoid.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 21, 2008)

Banned for banning him calmly!


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 21, 2008)

banned for banning a ban with a ban


p.s
you wont see me online for some time 
im out to play castelvania


----------



## Minox (Oct 21, 2008)

Banned because I'm gonna play it after my test tomorrow is finished.


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 21, 2008)

banned because tomorrow i dont have nothing to do!!!!!!!! hurrayyyyyy........im freeeeeee


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 21, 2008)

Banned because I'm playing it right now.....


----------



## Minox (Oct 21, 2008)

Banned for having time over to play it.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 21, 2008)

Banned.


----------



## playallday (Oct 21, 2008)

Banned for only saying "Banned."


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 21, 2008)

playallday said:
			
		

> Banned for only saying "Banned."


Banned for saying that.


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 21, 2008)

Banned because a ghost is in my house!?!?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 21, 2008)

Banned because there are no ghosts that Ghostbusters can't handle!


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 22, 2008)

Banned for having the power to actually ban someone in real life now! 



p0wned!


----------



## Gore (Oct 22, 2008)

Nah Toni can't ban, he can just suspend for years at a time.


----------



## AXYPB (Oct 22, 2008)

Banned on the Toni-Plutonij's behalf.


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 22, 2008)

Banned on the Holaitsme's behalf


----------



## Raika (Oct 22, 2008)

banned in raika's behalf


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 22, 2008)

Banned on the Hexane26's behalf!


----------



## Raika (Oct 22, 2008)

banned on no one's behalf


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 22, 2008)

Banned on the Raika's behalf =P


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 22, 2008)

Half banned for my dead calf!


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 22, 2008)

Banned for my living cow.


----------



## Raika (Oct 22, 2008)

banned for my dead pig


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 22, 2008)

banned in the name of ur dead pig


----------



## Frog (Oct 22, 2008)

banned in the name of my undead pig.
(i call him spot)


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 22, 2008)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Banned for having the power to actually ban someone in real life now!
> 
> 
> 
> p0wned!


lol 
im out of this game until u retire. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




congrats toni


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 22, 2008)

ohhh frogy....froggy.froggy..FROOOGGGYYYYYYY.....
come here boy.....
here take this ban and be a gud froggy


EDit:
a moderator is online


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 22, 2008)

Eh guys, I actually don't even know what can I do for  now....Gonna go learn!!

Banned all of you except my colleges from  Radioactive Force......*BAN*


----------



## Raika (Oct 22, 2008)

banned in case you ban me first


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 22, 2008)

banned because im the one who is gonna ban you!!!


			
				Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Eh guys, I actually don't even know what can I do for  now....Gonna go learn!!
> 
> Banned all of you except my colleges from  Radioactive Force......*BAN*


click on the moderating menu... somewhere on the top...


----------



## Raika (Oct 22, 2008)

banned because youre less dangerous


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 22, 2008)

banned


----------



## Raika (Oct 22, 2008)

banned


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 22, 2008)

banned  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





ps.
lets party!!!!!!!1
im on 400 post!! (finally) 
but actually is more than that if you consider the EOF posts


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 22, 2008)

Banned, I'll beat you to 500!



Toni: I could teach you some, heehee, I have previous experience in being mooood~.


----------



## Raika (Oct 22, 2008)

banned, i'll beat you to 501!


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 22, 2008)

Banned, SCREW THE RULES, I HAVE MONEY! That and to make DarkRey late.


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 22, 2008)

banned because i will beat you to death  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



you have the money but i have my BANHAMMER


			
				Mei-o said:
			
		

> Banned, I'll beat you to 500!
> 
> 
> 
> Toni: I could teach you some, heehee, I have previous experience in being mooood~.



are u declaring war? then GO FOR IT!!!


what u were a mod in a rom site? thats BANTASTIC *calling FBI*


----------



## Raika (Oct 22, 2008)

banned because you sound angry


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 22, 2008)

Banned because you shouldn't play with him!!!! He's too dangerous!


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 22, 2008)

Banned as none of you guys should tell anyone online if you _play_ with other guys


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 22, 2008)

Banned for getting Dokimajo without researching first.

DarkRey: Nope, I was mod in a gfx site.


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 22, 2008)

Banned as you changed your signature to something thats not hentai
Also Jack Thompson has mastered the force: 

the force of talking bull****


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 22, 2008)

banned for being addicted to hentai *googling hentai*
oowwOOOOOWWWWWWWWWWw


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 22, 2008)

Banned as I did not say thats a bad thing.
Its a good thing he removed his sig =P

Oh and Jack Thompson is part of the Dark side


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 22, 2008)

Banned for denial.


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 22, 2008)

Banned as it is the whole truth.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 22, 2008)

Banned because truth might be twisted!!


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 22, 2008)

banned because thats a twisted truth


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 22, 2008)

Banned because twisted metal is harder than twisted truth!


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 22, 2008)

banned because my willy is harder than twisted metal


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 22, 2008)

Banned because Terminator is really "hard" man, but he doesn't have a willy!!


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 22, 2008)

banned for having the entire collection of terminator's Porn series (can i have one)


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 22, 2008)

Banned for requesting mecha porn.


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 22, 2008)

... no.... just no

This deserve a BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAN!

edit: Mei-O is banned for getting in mah way


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 22, 2008)

Banned. slowpoke.jpg


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 22, 2008)

Banned as everyone can agree - hentai games SUCK
The concept is reflarded


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 22, 2008)

banned because if they come with a special peripheral that would be interesting
probably a slot-2 (u know..a one with holes i mean security holes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  )


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 22, 2008)

Banned because it would be awkward playing it in public!!


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 22, 2008)

banned because rather than playing my ds game, i would start playing with a girl on the next-seat.

the real is better than virtual


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 22, 2008)

You have a girls next seat?!?!

Banned because, what are you waiting for?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 22, 2008)

Banned because nerds don't sit with girls.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 22, 2008)

Banned because I might be called nerd by someone who hasn't actually seen me, but has only  internet-knowledge about me...

and boy would they be wrong!!


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 22, 2008)

Banned, even someone with internet knowledge of you can't possibly mistake you for a nerd.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 22, 2008)

Banned because I really think  that was a very nice compliment!!


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 22, 2008)

banned because nerds are allowed to have girlfriends but only virtually


----------



## Frog (Oct 22, 2008)

banned in the name of my virtual girlfriend.
her name is steve.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 22, 2008)

Banned because nerds probably have multiple girls virtually!!

EDIT:  frog!! you fast jumper!!


----------



## Veho (Oct 22, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Banned because nerds probably have multiple girls virtually!!


Banned because a "girl in the hand is worth over 9000 in virtuality."


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 22, 2008)

Banned for the making me get my snare drum.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 22, 2008)

Veho said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fix'd


----------



## Frog (Oct 22, 2008)

banned because your drum is clearly inferior to my triangle.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 22, 2008)

Which is clearly inferior to  my  guitar....Banned because I even have a proof in my blog!


----------



## WildWon (Oct 22, 2008)

Not banned... cause now you COULD ban me *shaking in fear*

Meh, fuck it.

Banned for old times! MUAHAHAHA!!!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 22, 2008)

Banned because I would give you permission  to ban me anytime!!!!!!


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 22, 2008)

Banned for being a moderator


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 22, 2008)

banned for being in a force better than toni's


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 22, 2008)

Banned because my force is the only force with any  kind of power!!!!!!ha


----------



## GameSoul (Oct 22, 2008)

Damn Toni beat me!


Banned for being too fast.


----------



## Raika (Oct 22, 2008)

banned for being too slow


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 22, 2008)

banned for this obvious reason which has been used many times

and i ban myself for using that reason again


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 22, 2008)

Banned because I have to  go and take care of my leg now...


----------



## Raika (Oct 22, 2008)

b-a--n---n----e-----d... its.....slow....motion.....day-- *system shutdown*


----------



## Arno (Oct 22, 2008)

Banned for being slow. Really slow.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 22, 2008)

Banned because I'm bored


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 22, 2008)

banned for being fast.Really fast


----------



## playallday (Oct 22, 2008)

Banned for being slower than me!

P.S. Toni Plutonij has posted here 1820 times?!?!!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!!?!


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 22, 2008)

banned because he probably posted more than that!! 
let me check it...



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Total Cumulative Posts	   2,246
> ( 7.3 per day / 0.20% of total forum posts )
> Most active in	     The Edge of the Forum
> (* 2208 posts / 45% of this member's active posts *)


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 22, 2008)

Banned on spying on me!!


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 22, 2008)

banned for not having those statistics immediately to hand!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





edit: damn you sneaky mod powers


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 22, 2008)

Banned because I pwn n00bz


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 22, 2008)

p0wned because ur banned knob


----------



## AXYPB (Oct 22, 2008)

No bans for old men.


----------



## Ducky (Oct 22, 2008)

Banned for not banning old men!


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 22, 2008)

Banned for not respecting your elders


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 22, 2008)

Banned because you're no elder,  and I respect you!


----------



## playallday (Oct 22, 2008)

Banned for having more then half of your posts here!


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 22, 2008)

Banned because EOF posts dont count, I would have more than 500 otherwise probaly


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 22, 2008)

Banning  playallday because he thinks he's a threat to Radioactive Force....he's delusional!


----------



## Ducky (Oct 22, 2008)

Banned for creating the radioactive force


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 22, 2008)

banned for banning the creator!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 22, 2008)

True that Ducky,  you're banned for messing with the power!!


----------



## Minox (Oct 22, 2008)

Banned for being a mod now.


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 22, 2008)

Banned because I know you missed me Minox


----------



## Minox (Oct 22, 2008)

Banned because I've waited for you to get your name changed to STEEL so I can forget about the old p1ngpong.


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 22, 2008)

Banned because I love you too Minox


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 22, 2008)

Banned for p1ngpong


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 22, 2008)

Banned for being warm.


----------



## Minox (Oct 22, 2008)

Banned for being fluffy.


----------



## GameSoul (Oct 22, 2008)

Banned for being an animal.


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 22, 2008)

Banned for being a soul from hell.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 23, 2008)

Banned for being a hell of a  soul!


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 23, 2008)

Banned for being a soul from the radioactive hell.


----------



## bugboy181 (Oct 23, 2008)

Banned for being a warm, loving, fluffy animal, possessed by a hell of a soul from hell that loves to play radioactive ping pong.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 23, 2008)

Banned for nice sum-up!


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 23, 2008)

Banned for nice avatar.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 23, 2008)

Banned because I see what you did with yours 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





And thanks! I have to fit the mood!


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 23, 2008)

Banned for feeling you have to fit in


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 23, 2008)

Banned because I haven't fit for my whole life !


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 23, 2008)

Banned for allowing the "Teh Person Above Meh" to get to the top of the sticky page, honestly who plays that fail?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 23, 2008)

I don't know....I'm trying my best to keep this one up...

Banned for the sake of that!!


----------



## Diablo1123 (Oct 23, 2008)

Banned for being a moderator


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 23, 2008)

Banned becuase he still is the same toni so it doesn't matter.


----------



## GameSoul (Oct 23, 2008)

Banned for being so truthful.


----------



## bugboy181 (Oct 23, 2008)

Banned for not lieing 

(I'm not sure how to spell it correctly.....I try to auto correct ad the best i get is Pieing)


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 23, 2008)

Banned for pieing.


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 23, 2008)

Banned for not being a liar


see easy


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 23, 2008)

Banned for no reason 

(i've lost my will to ban)


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 23, 2008)

SUICIDE BANNING!


----------



## bugboy181 (Oct 23, 2008)

banned for not making a good ban about the guy who made fun of me....in fact, nothing about him at all.....


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 23, 2008)

Banned because your avvie is disproportionate and because FF7 is overrated.


----------



## bugboy181 (Oct 23, 2008)

Banned because i realize that my stuff sucks, i just haven't bothered to put anything better up AND because Yu-gi-oh sucks.


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 23, 2008)

Banned for only posting 15 times in the main forum in one year, cmon guy!


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 23, 2008)

Banned for posting MORE than 15 times

...

wait ignore that

Mei-O: I totally agree about all final fantasy games


----------



## Frog (Oct 23, 2008)

banned for changing your mind!

p1ngpong... WHAT ON EARTH HAPPENED TO YOUR AVATAR!!!


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 23, 2008)

Frog said:
			
		

> banned for changing your mind!
> 
> p1ngpong... WHAT ON EARTH HAPPENED TO YOUR AVATAR!!!



Banned for questioning my unearthly Halloween avatar!


----------



## Frog (Oct 23, 2008)

banned because it's scary!


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 23, 2008)

Banned because thats the point!

GIMME A TREAT!!!!


----------



## Curley5959 (Oct 23, 2008)

Banned for asking for a treat


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 23, 2008)

Banned because I want a trick!!!!!


----------



## Raika (Oct 23, 2008)

trick or banned? BANNED!!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 23, 2008)

Banned for creepy avatar...It always scares the shit  out of me when I see it....especially that red X


----------



## Raika (Oct 23, 2008)

banned because im thinking of changing my avvy


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 23, 2008)

Banned for being uber lazy with your halloween av, come on, where is your halloween spirit?



bugboy: Kaiba: "Screw you, I have money."


----------



## Raika (Oct 23, 2008)

banned because your avvy doesnt look halloweenish at all!


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 23, 2008)

Banned as Je suis téléphones manger


----------



## rikuumi (Oct 23, 2008)

banned because i dont understand.


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 23, 2008)

Banned for the dancing Mario av!



Raika: At least my siggy is!


----------



## Frog (Oct 23, 2008)

banned for the lack of dancing mario av.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 23, 2008)

Banned because you're avatar wears mask, even though it wasn't your primary intention!!

Mei-o, your best  sig so far!! I really like it very much!


----------



## Raika (Oct 23, 2008)

banned because it applies to you too so BANNED!!
EDIT: Toni used his newly found mod powers to BEAT ME TO BANNING FROG!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 23, 2008)

Banned because you figured it out


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 23, 2008)

Banned because I made Radioactive Pumpkin soup!



Thanks for the comment Toni!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 23, 2008)

Banned because I just love how you blended your name in!


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 23, 2008)

Banned because I thought it might look cool if it looks like it's sort of part of the background patterns!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 23, 2008)

Banned because you were right! It's really cool how you can't see it at first look!!


----------



## Raika (Oct 23, 2008)

banned...you need spectacles


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 23, 2008)

Banned, you could move the text to the right a tiny bit more, just to show it's an 'm'.


----------



## Raika (Oct 23, 2008)

banned because i dont know how to use photoshop too much yet...


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 23, 2008)

Banned, you didn't make that did you?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 23, 2008)

Banned because it's quite obvious


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 23, 2008)

Banned because YOU'RE quite obvious


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 23, 2008)

Banned for destroying personal EOF threads!


----------



## Szyslak (Oct 23, 2008)

Banned for becoming "the man".  Damn the man!  

j/k, congrats Toni.


----------



## Raika (Oct 23, 2008)

banned for not having a halloween avvy yet


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 23, 2008)

Banned because you're avatar is the queerest thing I've seen on this forum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (no offense)

@Szyslak, thanks


----------



## Minox (Oct 23, 2008)

Banned because that pumpkin doesn't look radioactive enough.


----------



## ENDscape (Oct 23, 2008)

Banned because i see no pumpkin


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 23, 2008)

Banned because same.

I also ban myself for the same, so whoever is below cannot ban me! P0WNED


----------



## ENDscape (Oct 23, 2008)

BannedYes i can and i just did. BANNED for thinking i cant ban you.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 23, 2008)

ENDscape said:
			
		

> BannedYes i can and i just did. BANNED for thinking i cant ban you.


I wasn't banned - banned for thinking I was banned.


----------



## Minox (Oct 23, 2008)

Banned for lame excuse.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 23, 2008)

Banned for lolno


----------



## bugboy181 (Oct 23, 2008)

Banned because of Band-Aid brand and my band aids stuck on you! Ding!

lol


----------



## Minox (Oct 23, 2008)

Banned because ducks eat bug amongst other things.


----------



## bugboy181 (Oct 23, 2008)

Baned because you are the weakest link.

Goodbye
(Portal voice)
Goodbye


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 23, 2008)

Banned because your link didn't work.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 23, 2008)

Banned because your link didn't work either


----------



## ENDscape (Oct 23, 2008)

Banned because same with your link, not working.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 24, 2008)

Banned for constantly banning me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 You're mean


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 24, 2008)

Banned because I just came home from a concert, and it was a blast!! Now...I'm  going to sleep..


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 24, 2008)

Banned because the last concert I went to was that kristi yamugchi shit in Arizona. 
I hated it every moment of it.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 24, 2008)

Banned for ...


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 24, 2008)

Banned for not feeling sympathy.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 24, 2008)

Banned because I lost my voice from all the shouting!


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 24, 2008)

Banned for losing your voice.


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 24, 2008)

Banned for editing your post to make it seem like you weren't late.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 24, 2008)

Banned because it's not like we haven't done the same thing in the past


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 24, 2008)

Banned because there was once a day I had to do it +10 times in less than 2 hours.


----------



## AXYPB (Oct 24, 2008)

Banned for thrashing radioactive things without any regard for safety.


----------



## GameSoul (Oct 24, 2008)

Banned for being a Safety Sam.


----------



## bugboy181 (Oct 24, 2008)

Banned for mentioning Safety Sam

Who is that?


----------



## ENDscape (Oct 24, 2008)

Banned for not knowing


----------



## GameSoul (Oct 24, 2008)

Banned for knowing.


I made him up, but in Google Land everything exists.


----------



## ENDscape (Oct 24, 2008)

Banned because i also dont know, i just banned him using the excuse for fun.


----------



## GameSoul (Oct 24, 2008)

Banned for having fun.


----------



## ENDscape (Oct 24, 2008)

Banned because im going to sleep now and be back tomorrow. Or lurk some more for a few minutes XD


----------



## bugboy181 (Oct 24, 2008)

Banned because life is like a toilet:water flushing down the toilet is the "life" part and we are those scrubber cleaner things and we have to work together to keep each other up, those who are rich get help up by plastic things, and those whose life sucks are just that blue liquid stuff.


----------



## ENDscape (Oct 24, 2008)

Banned because i got lazy reading your 2 line ban excuse. now im off to sleep.


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 24, 2008)

Banned for not being lazy enough.


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 24, 2008)

Banned for scanline overuse.


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 24, 2008)

Banned for child abuse.

This signature is a temporary one cause my other one got removed.


----------



## Raika (Oct 24, 2008)

banned for editing your post and having your sig removed


----------



## bugboy181 (Oct 24, 2008)

Banned for having a avatar that looks like a mix of a yugioh card/character and Sora.


----------



## Raika (Oct 24, 2008)

banned because its not, its halloweenish....And where's your halloween avvy?


----------



## Frog (Oct 24, 2008)

banned because your avatars... different.
unbanned cause it has a tophat.


----------



## Raika (Oct 24, 2008)

banned for stating the obvious


----------



## Frog (Oct 24, 2008)

banned for having way more posts than me, but joining later...

But i have more in total  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (including eof)


----------



## Raika (Oct 24, 2008)

banned for stating the obvious


----------



## Frog (Oct 24, 2008)

banned for stating the obvious fact that i stated the obvious.


----------



## Raika (Oct 24, 2008)

banned  for stating the obvious fact that you stated the obvious that i stated the obvious


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 24, 2008)

banned for abviousness 

raika is getting gud at banning


----------



## Raika (Oct 24, 2008)

banned as you spelled obvious wrong, and thanks for the compliment (if it even is one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 jkjk )


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 24, 2008)

banned because i was trying to test you with ur English grammar.


----------



## Raika (Oct 24, 2008)

banned because you also spelled good wrong


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 24, 2008)

banned because that "good" was the past, now this "gud" is the future!!!


----------



## Raika (Oct 24, 2008)

banned because now is the present


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 24, 2008)

Banned because now is always the past.....You can't even say now, without it becoming part of the past!


----------



## Raika (Oct 24, 2008)

banned for being a historian


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 24, 2008)

banned for not being a gay



			
				Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Banned because now is always the past.....You can't even say now, without it becoming part of the past!


thats an epic comment !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



u r a poet now


----------



## Raika (Oct 24, 2008)

banned because i dont find it epic at all


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 24, 2008)

DarkRey: Banned for making me sound smarter than I actually am....or am I?! : ninja:

EDIT: grrrrr......jumping in front of the people......not nice, not nice at all!!!!


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 24, 2008)

@toni: banned because  u are always smart for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



@raika: banned for objecting the master



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> EDIT: grrrrr......jumping in front of the people......not nice, not nice at all!!!!


----------



## Raika (Oct 24, 2008)

nabbed er i mean banned!!! EDIT: BANNED I SEE YOU HAVE A NEW QUOTE IN YOUR SIG


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 24, 2008)

banned in the name of Darkactivity


----------



## Raika (Oct 24, 2008)

banned in the name of Cavity


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 24, 2008)

anyone wanna go for hangman 
banned in the name of _ _ _ _ _ _ !!!! 
(find the answer)


----------



## Raika (Oct 24, 2008)

BANNED IN THE NAME OF THE LAW!!!


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 24, 2008)

banned for not trying to find the answer


----------



## Raika (Oct 24, 2008)

banned as trying is not compulsory but it depends on one's will to try and on one's will to ban!!!


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 24, 2008)

banned for phsicologicalysciencestific reason (which i hate them)


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 24, 2008)

Banned for having  most EPIC quote in the sig this World has ever seen!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Aww....that's really  nice  of you!


----------



## Raika (Oct 24, 2008)

banned for having so many spelling errors in one word!! EDIT: ARGH TONI DID IT AGAIN!!


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 24, 2008)

banned for desrespecting the master  toni

@toni: i really liked that comment, it was the first time i heard it

anyone fancy a cake?


----------



## Raika (Oct 24, 2008)

banned for spelling disrespecting wrong


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 24, 2008)

banned for being from gamefaqs!!
i heard gbatemp is searching for spelling checker staff


----------



## Raika (Oct 24, 2008)

banned because i *AM* a member in gamefaqs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and banned for editing your post twice to add in a cake


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 24, 2008)

DarkRey said:
			
		

> banned for desrespecting the master  toni
> 
> @toni: i really liked that comment, it was the first time i heard it
> 
> ...


Banned because that's really hardcore....I'm not sure if it's allowed to stay here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And that comment just popped in my mind, so I  wrote it!


----------



## Raika (Oct 24, 2008)

banned for not banning the person above you


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 24, 2008)

aww...dont worry here take this ban! and stop crying!!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 24, 2008)

Banning Raika, because he's the person  above me, not the first one, but the second one!!  BAN


----------



## Raika (Oct 24, 2008)

banned for being slow


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 24, 2008)

banned for the ..................


----------



## Raika (Oct 24, 2008)

dennab rof eht.........................


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 24, 2008)

teh Bannament Day is near and i have to be prepared for it


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 24, 2008)

Ban before anyone else do it!!


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 24, 2008)

Interdit que l'idée de vous dans la voie n'est pas bonne

2nd ban as you dont understand mah first ban =P


----------



## Raika (Oct 24, 2008)

banned... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i think im gonna take a nap


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 24, 2008)

raika u bastard: have a gud nap

Prohibited as getting in the way is not good

banned for not translating it so people can understand it


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 24, 2008)

Banned as your avatar is just disturbing.
Time to play DDMS Duo


----------



## Raika (Oct 24, 2008)

banned for being sloooooooow EDIT:it seems im the slow one....never mind im going to sleep


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 24, 2008)

Banned as people keep interrupting me >_


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 24, 2008)

Baaaaanned because I think sheep are cute.


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 24, 2008)

Banned as your avatar is so damn funny xD


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 24, 2008)

YaMiyamoto bans you!


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 24, 2008)

Yay! Miyamoto banned me =P

Also Banned as I realised Doki Majo Shinpan 2 is dumb


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 24, 2008)

Banned for taking a while, my fave has got to be Neon.


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 24, 2008)

Banned as I dont know what/who neon is.
If your talking about DDMS2, I cant read Japanese ;_;


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 24, 2008)

Banned for not knowing it's the cute one wearing pink and black with the bunny headband.


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 24, 2008)

Banned as I CANT READ JAPANESE.
しかし、私の日本語を書くことができます


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 24, 2008)

Banned as I just explained who it is dammit, also, banned for cheating.


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 24, 2008)

Banned as I wanted to get to the best part
??????????????


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 24, 2008)

Banned for saying crazy confusing crap, how the heck can you realize it's awesome if you haven't played it yet? It's a love it/hate it game dood.





*HMM!?*


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 24, 2008)

Banned as I find the idea STUPID!!!!
Time to play my adult family friendly ds games


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 24, 2008)

Banned for a filthy lie.


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 24, 2008)

banned for not enabling the lie filter plug-in


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 24, 2008)

Banned for not providing a download link, it's freeware right?



Oh and I forgot, zetta banned for the willy cake.


----------



## Raika (Oct 24, 2008)

banned for saying zetta out of nowhere


----------



## Raika (Oct 24, 2008)

ban bump


----------



## Szyslak (Oct 24, 2008)

Double banned for double posting.


----------



## Raika (Oct 24, 2008)

banned because you posted so much later than me (which is good cos i was playing web of shadows while waiting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 24, 2008)

banned because im enjoying that spidey game.
probably the best spidey game for ds.


----------



## Raika (Oct 24, 2008)

banned because *I AGREE*


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 24, 2008)

banned because i dont care if u agree or not... thats was my opinion!!! 

p.s
dont worry im just crazy and lazy, im just writing some random shit that comes up in my mind


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 24, 2008)

Banned because syzgil miglizgl!! Random shit!!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 24, 2008)

Banned for becoming a mod! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Nice one mate!)


----------



## Szyslak (Oct 24, 2008)

Banned for putting "Heathers" in the comedy thread.  That's just sick man.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 24, 2008)

Banned because two awesome veterans, that I highly respect, posted one after the other!!

EDIT: Thanks  TrolleyDave.....I hope it won't change you're feelings about me!!


----------



## playallday (Oct 24, 2008)

Banned because this is your internet speed.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 24, 2008)

Banned because it's still more  powerful than yours!


----------



## playallday (Oct 24, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Banned because it's still more  powerful than yours!


Banned because this is really mine.


----------



## Minox (Oct 24, 2008)

Banned because your upload speed sucks compared to your download speed.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 24, 2008)

Banned because I agree!


----------



## playallday (Oct 24, 2008)

Banned because I don't care about uploading.


----------



## Minox (Oct 24, 2008)

Banned for being a leecher.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 24, 2008)

Banned for being a preacher..


----------



## playallday (Oct 24, 2008)

Banned for being a e-teacher..


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 24, 2008)

Banned for being a weird creature..


----------



## playallday (Oct 24, 2008)

Banned for being a long eared preacher.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 24, 2008)

Banned for not being so funny,  and admitting it!


----------



## playallday (Oct 24, 2008)

Banned for not knowing that its good that I can admit it unlike some people (*points at p1ngpong*).


----------



## Minox (Oct 24, 2008)

Banned for misspelling "funniest" in your custom member title.


----------



## playallday (Oct 24, 2008)

Banned for not seeing that I "fixed it" to be funner.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 24, 2008)

Banned for lying about my vote


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 24, 2008)

Banned for misspelling  your name in the quote in your sig..


----------



## playallday (Oct 24, 2008)

Banned for finding out before I did!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 24, 2008)

Banned for fixing it!


----------



## playallday (Oct 24, 2008)

Banned for being a moderator who may ban me for real one day!


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 24, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Banned for misspelling  your name in the quote in your sig..


Eh? No I didn't? lol

oh and banned for being called playallday


----------



## playallday (Oct 24, 2008)

Banned because you didn't know he was talking to me.


----------



## bugboy181 (Oct 24, 2008)

Banned because of Ban banna banana


----------



## Minox (Oct 24, 2008)

Banned because you don't look like a bug...


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 24, 2008)

Banned for loving p1ngpong more than a duck should!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 24, 2008)

Banned for loving ducks more than a p1ngpong should.


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 24, 2008)

Banned for loving trolleys more than a Dave should


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 24, 2008)

Banned for Mario Pumpkin


----------



## B-Blue (Oct 24, 2008)

Banned cuz I don't know how to read your name


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 24, 2008)

Banned for getting in the way of me banning someone for pumping Mario.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 24, 2008)

Banned because when  I ban you, it could be called oldschool fun!!


----------



## Minox (Oct 24, 2008)

Banned because TrolleyDave is back


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 24, 2008)

Banned because I would miss you too, if you leave!!


----------



## playallday (Oct 24, 2008)

Banned because I never want you to leave!!


----------



## Minox (Oct 24, 2008)

Banned because I won't leave unless it's really necessary.
I'd probably miss you to if you left...Edit: playallday is banned for getting in my way.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 24, 2008)

Banned for welcoming me back! (Cheers mate  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )

(I wasn't really away, just been feeling under the weather)


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 24, 2008)

Banned because playallday must watch out!! He might get banned!


----------



## Minox (Oct 24, 2008)

Banned because I'll make sure to ban him if he becomes sneaky again.


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 24, 2008)

Banned because this is just like old times!


----------



## playallday (Oct 24, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Banned because playallday must watch out!! He might get banned!


Banned because I only have 20% and that can all be undone if your nice.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 24, 2008)

Banned because I know that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And p1ngpong...yeah, I feel nostalgic!


----------



## Minox (Oct 24, 2008)

Banned because because I still miss some people.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 24, 2008)

Banned because I feel the same way.....especially!!!! WildWon!!!!!!!!


----------



## Minox (Oct 24, 2008)

Banned because I'm thinking of gizmo_gal and distorted.frequency.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 24, 2008)

Banned because I miss them to, and if I may add, xalphax and littlestevie (and his vampiress)..


----------



## Minox (Oct 24, 2008)

Banned because I'm gonna get food now.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 24, 2008)

Banned because you should....ducks can't live without food!!


----------



## Minox (Oct 24, 2008)

Banned because we've reached 10500 posts in this topic.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 24, 2008)

Banned because we did it together!!


----------



## Minox (Oct 24, 2008)

Banned because you should get on IRC more often.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 24, 2008)

Banned because I'm planning to....but at the time, it's kinda hard with my lousy internet connection..


----------



## BiscuitCookie (Oct 24, 2008)

banned because you can actually ban people D:


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 24, 2008)

Banned cos Toni's too nice of guy to ban someone, unless they really really really really deserved it.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 24, 2008)

Banned because you're right....and to clarify....I can actually suspend people for a long long time...but can't ban for now!


----------



## Minox (Oct 24, 2008)

Banned because suspending should be enough.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 24, 2008)

Banned cos you're right, a supension is as good as ban to a gerbil with no hands.  Say no more, say no more.  *nudge nudge wink wink*


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 24, 2008)

Banned because you two are awesome!


----------



## Minox (Oct 24, 2008)

Banned because that's what the pies wants you to think


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 24, 2008)

Banned because I don't eat pie!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 24, 2008)

Banned because eating hair pie is fun.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 24, 2008)

Banned because editing Shigeru Miyamoto's Face on Photoshop is fun


----------



## Minox (Oct 24, 2008)

Selfban for shameless advertising:
[Multiplayer Essentials, DS]


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 24, 2008)

Ban for shameless advertising.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 25, 2008)

Banned for not advertising at all!!


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 25, 2008)

Banned for no reason


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 25, 2008)

Banned because there is always a reason...you're just too lazy to come up with one!


----------



## Minox (Oct 25, 2008)

Banned for banning without a reason.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 25, 2008)

Banned because the reason might be hidden!


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 25, 2008)

Banned because I bumped an almost-2-year-old thread.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 25, 2008)

Banned for being naughty boy....You know that's actually against the rules!!


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 25, 2008)

Banned because I don't recall seeing that in the rules


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 25, 2008)

warmijwilfaain said:
			
		

> Banned because I don't recall seeing that in the rules
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bolded!!


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 25, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> warmijwilfaain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Banned because that's an "nettiquette" (guideline), not a rule.


----------



## Minox (Oct 25, 2008)

Banned because users have been warned for bumping very old topics before.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 25, 2008)

Banned because I'm a nice guy like that.


----------



## Minox (Oct 25, 2008)

Banned because you should make the background of your avatar transparent in my opinion.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 25, 2008)

Banned cos now I've got to go off and figure out how to do that!


----------



## Minox (Oct 25, 2008)

Banned because I'm gonna try and see if I can fix that.

Edit: Here it is.




http://i36.tinypic.com/akx4r8.png


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 25, 2008)

Not banned cos you're a diamond geezer, cheers mate!

But then banned anyway cos dems da rules.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 25, 2008)

Banned for being nice


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 25, 2008)

Banned for making TrolleyDaves avatar naked!!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 25, 2008)

Banned cos he's not naked, I'm not Gary Glitter!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 25, 2008)

Banned because that was a perfectly exploitable moment. Which I didn't take advantage of.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 25, 2008)

OMG, they killed Kenny!! You BANNED!!

EDIT: curse you warmijwilfaain....curse you and your before-me-posts!!


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 25, 2008)

Banned for cursing me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's rude yknow


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 25, 2008)

I'm sorry man, didn't mean to hurt your feelings!!

Ban of sorry?!


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 25, 2008)

Banned because you made me feel better


----------



## Minox (Oct 25, 2008)

Banned for feeling better.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 25, 2008)

Banned for beeling butter.


----------



## ENDscape (Oct 25, 2008)

Banned because i cant believe its not butter


----------



## Raika (Oct 25, 2008)

banned for not feliefing its futter


----------



## Frog (Oct 25, 2008)

banned cause it's not futter.


----------



## AXYPB (Oct 25, 2008)

Banned for being an advanced newcomer?


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 25, 2008)

d= uʍop ǝpısdn ǝʇıɹʍ uɐɔ ı sɐ pǝuuɐq


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 25, 2008)

agentgamma said:
			
		

> d= u?op ?p?sdn ????? u?? ? s? p?uu?q


d= u?op ?p?sdn ????? u?? ? s? p?uu?q


----------



## AXYPB (Oct 25, 2008)

Banned in the hopes that the immunity afforded by moderator status will reflect the ban back to me like in _Shin Megami Tensei_.


----------



## Raika (Oct 25, 2008)

banned for having only one vowel in your username


----------



## Frog (Oct 25, 2008)

banned for having 4....


----------



## Raika (Oct 25, 2008)

banned as i only have 2!! (all 'a's are counted as one vowel see)


----------



## AXYPB (Oct 25, 2008)

Banned because you actually have three.


----------



## Raika (Oct 25, 2008)

banned because 'a' is considered one type of vowel no matter how many there are, so banned!!!


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 25, 2008)

Banned, learn2photoshoop dood.


----------



## Raika (Oct 25, 2008)

banned for spelling dude wrong


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 25, 2008)

Banned because it's a new trend or something.


----------



## AXYPB (Oct 25, 2008)

Banned for arguing semantics.


----------



## Raika (Oct 25, 2008)

banned for the use of profound language


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 25, 2008)

Banned for sabotaging my net.


----------



## Raika (Oct 25, 2008)

banned for sabotaging my ten


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 25, 2008)

banned for sabotaging your family tree


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 25, 2008)

Banned as the following gifs sabotaged the WORLD!


Spoiler


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 25, 2008)

banned for awesome gif 
now i can brake bunnybraker's bunnies


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 25, 2008)

Banned as that would mean there is two bunny brakers!

WHAT WILL HAPPEN TO THE BUNNY GIRLS!!??!?!?!?!


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 25, 2008)

banned because i will rape them first then brake them all


----------



## Raika (Oct 25, 2008)

banned for being a rapist


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 25, 2008)

Banned for liking man-rape.


----------



## Raika (Oct 25, 2008)

banned as you have no proof and i didnt say that


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 25, 2008)

Banned because I do, you'll cry if I say it.


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 25, 2008)

Banned as I have played an M Rated Zelda game =P


Spoiler








I never said which rating system =P


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 25, 2008)

Banned because that was VERY funny...obligatory hahahas to you...


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 25, 2008)

Banned as I am worried about the bunny girls!!!!


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 25, 2008)

banned because most of the games that i play are "A" only
dont worry about them , they are in safe hands!!


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 25, 2008)

Banned as most of the games I play have "attorney","doki" or "super" in the title!
And also, send them over to meeeeee as they will then be in good hands
Just not


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 25, 2008)

Banned because you never played Doki Doki Majo Shinpan.


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 25, 2008)

Banned as this game has DOKI in the title!





Edit: I started playing DDMS2. Uh.... I may not be back for a while now


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 25, 2008)

banned because thats looks like a fusion between mario, aladin, bleach and super princess peach


----------



## Raika (Oct 25, 2008)

bannedbannedbanneddbannedbannedbamedbannedbanned (how many mistakes did i make? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 25, 2008)

sorry i lost the count!!!
banned


----------



## Raika (Oct 25, 2008)

banned as there are only a few so its impossible to lose count


----------



## B-Blue (Oct 25, 2008)

Banned for stalking me


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 25, 2008)

banned for not hiding urself like ninja :ninja2:


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 25, 2008)

Banned for banning someone


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 25, 2008)

banned for being a power BANgers and not finding a gud reason to ban me


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 25, 2008)

Banned for being greeny


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 25, 2008)

banned for act of racism against green


----------



## AXYPB (Oct 25, 2008)

Banned for indifference toward purple people.


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 25, 2008)

banned for false incrimination


----------



## Ducky (Oct 25, 2008)

Banned for using high language (incrimination)


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 25, 2008)

Banned for ... for... being a duck, dammit


----------



## Pizzaroo (Oct 25, 2008)

banned for being discriminatory against duckys.


----------



## Minox (Oct 25, 2008)

Banned because ducks usually are disguised.


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 25, 2008)

banned because ducks are actually bunnies in disguise!!! 

DUCKFORMERS: BUNNIES IN DISGUISE!!


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 25, 2008)

Banned because I am bored


----------



## GameSoul (Oct 25, 2008)

Banned for not playing any of the cool games that came out.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Oct 25, 2008)

Banned for coming from a state known for its ill noise.


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 25, 2008)

banned for not noticing that you live in the same country as him


----------



## AXYPB (Oct 25, 2008)

Banned because I am a police cop and I can do that.


----------



## GameSoul (Oct 25, 2008)

Banned, because the police have no power on GBATemp.


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 25, 2008)

banned because radioactive force has power on everything (not actually)


----------



## Minox (Oct 25, 2008)

Banned for revealing your own lie.


----------



## AXYPB (Oct 25, 2008)

Banned the above three members for believing me.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Oct 25, 2008)

Banned because the rules say I must ban you.


----------



## Minox (Oct 25, 2008)

Banned for finally being back to ban people again.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Oct 25, 2008)

Banned for using the Aflac duck pic as your avi.


----------



## Minox (Oct 25, 2008)

Banned because this duck is in no way affiliated with Aflac or any of their services.


----------



## Midna (Oct 25, 2008)

Banned because you can't draw a perfect circle. (nobody can...)


----------



## Minox (Oct 25, 2008)

Banned because you can't ban me for that since you can't do it yourself either.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Oct 25, 2008)

Banned for not informing him that, even if you are among them, some people can, in fact, draw perfect circles.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 25, 2008)

Banned because I came home after the long trip today, just to find you here!!.......Now,  you made my day!


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 25, 2008)

Banned for powerplant misuse


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 25, 2008)

Banned because you don't actually know what is the main use of my plants!


----------



## Minox (Oct 25, 2008)

Banned for leaving me wondering.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 25, 2008)

Banned because I'm waiting for you (as a duck), eat those plants......radioactive plants!!


----------



## Minox (Oct 25, 2008)

Banned because it's a trap!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 25, 2008)

Damn......banned for realizing my true intentions..


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 25, 2008)

Banned because in your pic, there is a duck. I had roast duck for dinner.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 25, 2008)

Banned because I see no duck in my pic!!


----------



## Minox (Oct 25, 2008)

Banned because that pumpkin must really look like a duck in his eyes


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 25, 2008)

Banned because he thinks that your duck is actually pumpkin than!!


----------



## Minox (Oct 25, 2008)

Banned because that is one hell of a scary thought


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 25, 2008)

I know! I'm scared as hell by even thinking it........banned for that pumpkin duck!!


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 26, 2008)

Banned because you're up past my bed time.


----------



## ENDscape (Oct 26, 2008)

banned for having a bed time.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 26, 2008)

Banned because clearly I was joking


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 26, 2008)

Banned because it's 1:37 AM here


----------



## Minox (Oct 26, 2008)

Banned because your worst nightmare is here


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 26, 2008)

Banned because that is awesome!!!!! Truly awesome!!!!


----------



## Minox (Oct 26, 2008)

Banned because it's not entirely done yet.


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 26, 2008)

Banned as my DSL battery is dead from playing DDMS2 for too long


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 26, 2008)

Banned because there is a thing called powercable!!


----------



## ENDscape (Oct 26, 2008)

Banned because noone cares


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 26, 2008)

Banned because bears do!


----------



## Minox (Oct 26, 2008)

Banned because ducks eat powercables, so you better hide yours well.


----------



## ENDscape (Oct 26, 2008)

Banned because once ducks eat them, they dies from electric shock


----------



## Minox (Oct 26, 2008)

Banned because that's a myth.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 26, 2008)

Banned because it is a legend!!


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 26, 2008)

Banned because it's a fable.


----------



## Minox (Oct 26, 2008)

Banned because Fable was a good game.


----------



## Raika (Oct 26, 2008)

banned because it *WAS* a good game


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 26, 2008)

Banned as I never played it.


----------



## Raika (Oct 26, 2008)

banned as i never played it also


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 26, 2008)

Banned as you said it was good.
Confusing


----------



## Raika (Oct 26, 2008)

banned because i was just countering Minox_IX's ban


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 26, 2008)

Banned because I see what you did there!!........no, not there, over there!!
*points in a different direction


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 26, 2008)

Banned as I need to know if he did anything to the bunny girls!


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 26, 2008)

banned because i cant tell those secreats


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 26, 2008)

Banned because he's the bunny master!


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 26, 2008)

dohh....Banny master


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 26, 2008)

Banned for dohhing me!!


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 26, 2008)

Banned for doing all the mod work.

I TAKE GREAT PLEASURE EDITING PEOPLES POSTS!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 26, 2008)

Banned because 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it can be satisfying!! I think I'm doing good for now..


----------



## Raika (Oct 26, 2008)

banned for trespassing


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 26, 2008)

banned


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 26, 2008)

Banned for tresbanning..


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 26, 2008)

banned for quadbanning


im out to get something to eat....but is fucking raining and cold
anyone interested in send me a E-Food? plz


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 26, 2008)

Banned so I could hand you some cupcakes, cookies and some pie


----------



## Raika (Oct 26, 2008)

sure...here you go 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







*Posts merged*

BANNED FOR NOT BANNING AND LOSING TO TONI


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 26, 2008)

Banned because I am NOT hungry!!


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 26, 2008)

Banned for anorexia!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 26, 2008)

Banned because, where have you seen fat robot?!


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 26, 2008)

Banned for 2 second google image search!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 26, 2008)

Banned because that is a drawing!!!!!!!! That's not real robot..


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 26, 2008)

Banned because thats Costello's schematics for your replacement!


----------



## Raika (Oct 26, 2008)

banned wat?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 26, 2008)

Banned because I'm shocked!! How could he..


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 26, 2008)

Banned for underestimating Costellos treachery!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 26, 2008)

Banned because Costello always has few ASes in his sleeve!


----------



## Raika (Oct 26, 2008)

banned for overestimating Costello's kindness EDIT: TONI YOU BEAT ME AGAIN!!!!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 26, 2008)

Banned because I wouldn't say I beat you, I was plainly faster..


----------



## Raika (Oct 26, 2008)

banned because thats the point!!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 26, 2008)

Banned because I know that,  but I must write something!!


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 26, 2008)

banned because your "something" sucks


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 26, 2008)

Banned because I don't completely get it!!


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 26, 2008)

banned because you do not completely get it


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 26, 2008)

Banned for anime obsession!!


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 26, 2008)

Banned for radiation addiction


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 26, 2008)

Banned for p0wn abilities..


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 26, 2008)

banned for prOn addiction


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 26, 2008)

Banned for prawn allergies


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 26, 2008)

banned for frogpony allergies


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 26, 2008)

Banned because I miss 





			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> > 3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Toni Plutonij, *gizmo_gal*


but she still ignore us here!!


----------



## gizmo_gal (Oct 26, 2008)

Banned because no one else would take the initiative.

@Toni--I'm not ignoring you guys T_T...I've just been....lazy? Anyway, I'm back now and thats what matters, right? RIGHT?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 26, 2008)

cccccc....gizmo_gal.....you know better than being lazy!! Banned because you're right!


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 26, 2008)

banned because i don't want to ruin your convo...


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 26, 2008)

Banned because you're not doing  it....it's a ban game!


----------



## gizmo_gal (Oct 26, 2008)

Banned for not getting me a new RadioActive Force approved avatar!!!

@ Toni, I've been largely inactive on GBATemp for a long time, I'm just getting back into the whole DS Scene. Congrats on making staff member by the way.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 26, 2008)

Banned because I might make something if I find some time, I'm fairly busy lately..and thanks!!
Also, check that tattoo & pierce topic I made long time ago, I started a new tattoo, maybe you'll find it interesting!


----------



## gizmo_gal (Oct 26, 2008)

Banned for the sake of progress.

Okay, I'll see if I cant dig it up...


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 26, 2008)

Banned because I'm  not sure if you  saw, but we  passed 10 000 posts here!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 26, 2008)

Ahhh, I got the ISP error again!! I'm  sorry for the double post..


----------



## gizmo_gal (Oct 26, 2008)

Banned for accidental double post.


----------



## Arno (Oct 26, 2008)

Banned for no accidental double post.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 26, 2008)

Banned for banning veteran of this game.....gizmo_gal!!


----------



## gizmo_gal (Oct 26, 2008)

Banned for using two "!!" when I would've preferred 3--to better emphasis my greatness.


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 26, 2008)

Banned for delusions of grandeur


----------



## gizmo_gal (Oct 26, 2008)

Banned for use of a Mario Jackolantern thingy in your sig.


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 26, 2008)

Banned because its in my avatar not my sig, my sig is dedicated to my father, and illegal under-age gambling!


----------



## gizmo_gal (Oct 26, 2008)

Banned for being a sentimental smart-mouth, you know what I meant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 26, 2008)

Banned for playing the you know youve been playing too much game, everyone knows all other stickie's here are fail, and shouldnt even be looked at!


----------



## Minox (Oct 26, 2008)

Banned for lying about your whereabouts.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Oct 26, 2008)

Banned for dressing your avatar up for Halloween--your too old for that foolishness.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 26, 2008)

Banned because nobody's too old for Halloween!!


----------



## gizmo_gal (Oct 26, 2008)

Banned because I want to ban a Mod.


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 26, 2008)

Banned for being a wannabe


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 26, 2008)

banned for p1ngpong


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 26, 2008)

Banned for warmijwilfaain


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 26, 2008)

banned because im here and free ban for everyone


----------



## gizmo_gal (Oct 26, 2008)

Banned because that made no sense.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 26, 2008)

Banned because this game makes no sense!!


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 26, 2008)

banned for gudness


today the ban topic is going fast...


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 26, 2008)

Banned for the sake of the GREAT banning day!!


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 26, 2008)

Banned to get closer to 11.000 posts, and beyond!


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 26, 2008)

banned for the same purpose my friend


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 26, 2008)

In this game we are all

banned of brothers


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 26, 2008)

new super ban brothers 2: the search for the dark dice


----------



## playallday (Oct 26, 2008)

Banned for being dark....


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 26, 2008)

banned for racism!!!


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 26, 2008)

Banned for not having your title as douchebag!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





banned for beating me


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 26, 2008)

int Banned (void) 
{ 
for (PA_NotCrying) 
while 
PA_i was beating you
}

waitforNextban;
{

return(563 mins later)

}


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 26, 2008)

Banned for not having hot chicks in your sig


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 26, 2008)

Banned because i dont want to show my bunnies to anyone


----------



## gizmo_gal (Oct 26, 2008)

Banned for quoting Toni Plutonij in your signature.


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 26, 2008)

Banned for giving out confidential information in your signature


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 26, 2008)

banned because you should do that tooo

@gizmo: actually you should quote me!!


----------



## ENDscape (Oct 26, 2008)

Banned because youre a stalker


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 26, 2008)

Banned because we all stalk!!


----------



## Minox (Oct 26, 2008)

Banned because I don't stalk people, I just intentionally follow them.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 26, 2008)

Banned because you're a follower then!!


----------



## Pizzaroo (Oct 26, 2008)

Banned because you reminded me of jack and the bean stalk.


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 27, 2008)

Banned for reminding me of bonemonkey.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 27, 2008)

Banned because of the awesome, but kinda creepy avatar!!


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 27, 2008)

Banned because that's currently one of the ds games am playing.


----------



## da_head (Oct 27, 2008)

Banned because you changed your avatar today.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 27, 2008)

Banned because you haven't adopt yours to halloween!!


----------



## ENDscape (Oct 27, 2008)

BANana 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ?


----------



## gizmo_gal (Oct 27, 2008)

Banned for using a lousy pun.


----------



## AXYPB (Oct 27, 2008)

Banned because I don't need freinds like my enemies.


----------



## Raika (Oct 27, 2008)

banned because i don't need enemies like my friends.


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 27, 2008)

Banned because you do?


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 27, 2008)

Banned because I like that mushroom.


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 27, 2008)

Banned because you should play the game.


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 27, 2008)

Banned because you make it sound like fun.


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 27, 2008)

Banned because it's sorta fun when I have nothing else to do.


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 27, 2008)

Banned as I have discovered the answer to Life, The Universe and Everything O_O

Its actually the word 'Fruit' =P


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 27, 2008)

Banned because fruits only taste good when it's ice cold and the weather is hot.


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 27, 2008)

Banned because ghost are such pedophiles.


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 27, 2008)

Banned because it's GHOST RAEP TIEM!


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 27, 2008)

Banned as pedo bear is the biggest pedo of them all.


----------



## Frog (Oct 27, 2008)

banned as your the biggest pedo of them all.
but only slighter bigger than pedo bear.


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 27, 2008)

Banned as I am actually 3


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 27, 2008)

Banned for the typo.



			
				agentgamma said:
			
		

> Banned as I am actually 33


Fixed.


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 27, 2008)

Mei-o said:
			
		

> Banned for the typo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Frog (Oct 27, 2008)

banned for correcting his typo... HOW DARE YOU!
*holds funeral for number 3*  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





BANNED FOR GETTING IN MY WAY!


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 27, 2008)

Banned as the number 666 is better


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 27, 2008)

Banned for attempted double post, I saw what you did there!


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 27, 2008)

Banned as I did not attempt to double post >_>

...

YOU DIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIID!


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 27, 2008)

Banned for kicks.


----------



## Raika (Oct 27, 2008)

banned for punches


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 27, 2008)

Banned for Falcon Kicks and fruit punches.


----------



## Raika (Oct 27, 2008)

banned for falcon punches and fruit kicks


----------



## Mr Crow (Oct 27, 2008)

banned for having an avatar with a pumpkin


----------



## Raika (Oct 27, 2008)

banned for having an avatar with a skeleton and having your sig removed


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 27, 2008)

Banned as MY SIG was removed and it made everything much more DELIGHTFULLY FUUUUUUUUN!!!


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 27, 2008)

banned for being the first one today to make me laugh  a little bit


----------



## Raika (Oct 27, 2008)

banned as i dont find it funny


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 27, 2008)

Banned as your avatar doesn't make me laugh.
It gives me nightmares


----------



## Raika (Oct 27, 2008)

banned as yours is even creepier


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 27, 2008)

Banned because it's not, I find your avatar the most disturbing on the whole forum


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 27, 2008)

banned because i find his avatar just gay!!
probably the worst avatar than i've ever seen after bunnybraker's


----------



## Raika (Oct 27, 2008)

banned as i find yours even gayer!!


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 27, 2008)

banned for finding mario gay and masturbating everytime you play Super Mario bros


----------



## Raika (Oct 27, 2008)

banned as its darkrey mario, which is different from the normal mario, and also i dont really play smb


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 27, 2008)

mhh you dont play smb....
then....you play with vishi's mario?.......

banned


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 27, 2008)

Banned for  low blows


----------



## Raika (Oct 27, 2008)

banned for high suction (opposite of blow i think? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 27, 2008)

banned for interrupting my quest to find an universal remote control for my gadgets


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 27, 2008)

Banned because such device (if you're looking for quality) will be very expensive!!


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 27, 2008)

banned because for not knowing that we ENGLISH get ripped-off every time we buy something

i found one for £19.99


----------



## Raika (Oct 27, 2008)

_This post has been removed by a moderator_
_reason:haha slowpoke_


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 27, 2008)

banned because if i find one i will buy it...there is no point of me wasting my time searching 


[email protected] is this any gud? i just need it for my dvd player and hd tv which i bought yesterday but it didnt come with a remote control XD 

http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/part...OTE+CONTROL.htm


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 27, 2008)

Banned because it is.......It's pretty good, better than ones we have here in Croatia..

But when I was talking about expensive ones, I was talking more about something like...http://www.cheaptv.org.uk/philips-sru9600-universal-remote-control/
ANd my father is looking  on one even more expensive and powerful than this one!


----------



## Raika (Oct 27, 2008)

banned for talking electronics


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 27, 2008)

EDIT: BANNED for interrupting my convo with my master

@toni( only for toni, ONLY toni, not for you raika)
banned because i now know where you got ur craziness from lol 

actually those are cheaper is only in US dollars which converted to £ is pretty cheap


p.s
dont you use Euros?


----------



## Raika (Oct 27, 2008)

banned as i get my craziness from DESTINY ISLAND!!!


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 27, 2008)

banned for reading the message which was only for TONI!!! and i wrote it as well!!


----------



## Raika (Oct 27, 2008)

banned because there is such a thing called 'private messages'


----------



## B-Blue (Oct 27, 2008)

*Topic Closed.*


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 27, 2008)

EDIT:Banned for not reading the RULEZ and for closing a topic which will never close!!! 

@raika: banned because these forums will cease existing if everyone start using pm than making topics


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 27, 2008)

Raika, banned so I can properly reply to DarkRey..

No  we don't use Euros yet.....we have our own currency...But  we should become part of Europe Union in next few years, and then we'll use euros..
Actually, I was trying to find a proper remote that my father is looking for,  but I can't find it anywhere..


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 27, 2008)

banned because you should not join the Europe Union but make our OWN Union (radioactive National Union)

expensive remotes are not always good, sometime cheaper ones are far better (this is a lesson which i learned through my life)


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 27, 2008)

Banned because here...I managed to find just the one we're looking  for..

I'm telling my dad not  to buy it, but I think he pretty much decided already!!
http://www.audiovisualonline.co.uk/dynamic...08/display.html


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 27, 2008)

Banned because this is plainly sick!!
http://www.audiovisualonline.co.uk/dynamic...ol/display.html


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 27, 2008)

banned because i agree with your statement to not buy it 

i hate touch screen remotes, i want to feel the buttons when i change the channel!!!
and is much comfortable with buttons


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, I  don't actually care for the remote....I have TV in my room, and I actually don't use  TV in  living  room  at all!

Banned because I'd agree with you!


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 27, 2008)

banned because i dont use it either 
my pc is my best friend


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 27, 2008)

Banned because you should have human best friends!!


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 27, 2008)

banned because when my pc is malfunctioning i can hit(do what ever i want) it, but with the human if i hit him, he will hit me back!! XD


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 27, 2008)

Banned because nobody will hit  you back if you hit  hard enough in a first place!!


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 27, 2008)

banned because if i hit them hard, the police will come and hit me


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 27, 2008)

Banned because they might come anyway just incase.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 27, 2008)

Banned because he should hit them too than!!


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 27, 2008)

banned because i will divert them to you


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 27, 2008)

Banned because I'd take care of them!!


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 27, 2008)

banned because u will get a 5 star wanted rating


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 27, 2008)

Banned because I already gained 5 stars for being  nice!!


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 27, 2008)

banned because i want you to send me the details of all the member's account so i can hijack send them some nice gifts.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 27, 2008)

Banned because OK,  here, Ill sen......wait a minute!!!! Something's very fishy about this!!


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 27, 2008)

banned because if you do it, i will send you a BIG gift


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 27, 2008)

Oh,  OK then!!!








..banned..


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 27, 2008)

Banned for posting at 2.32 UK time


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 27, 2008)

Banned for posting 4:53 PM, Croatian time..


----------



## xJonny (Oct 27, 2008)

Banned for producing radioactive pumpkins.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 27, 2008)

Banned for cowardly robot!


----------



## playallday (Oct 27, 2008)

Banned for being punk.

EDIT: And locking my topic.  You would have won anyways 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 27, 2008)

Banned because I didn't do  it...Costello did!!


----------



## playallday (Oct 27, 2008)

Then banned for not unlocking it!


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 27, 2008)

Banned for not picking douchebag


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 27, 2008)

Banned because I respect Costello too  much to go against his decisions!


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 27, 2008)

Banned because I was inb4you


----------



## playallday (Oct 27, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Banned because I hate Costello too  much to go against his stocks!


WFT?  Oh and banned!


----------



## Minox (Oct 27, 2008)

Banned because that topic wouldn't have lead to anything good at all.


----------



## Purdie (Oct 27, 2008)

Banned for saying the secret word of the day.


----------



## ENDscape (Oct 27, 2008)

Banned because if he said the secret word, it wouldnt be a secret.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 27, 2008)

Banned because I just poked myself in the eye


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 27, 2008)

Banned because you should poke the other one too!!


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 27, 2008)

CYCLOPS BAN!!!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 27, 2008)

BAN!!


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 27, 2008)

Banned for not saying "banned", merely saying the first 3 letters.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 27, 2008)

Than, one BAN for you!!


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 27, 2008)

Banned for saying "Than" instead of "Then"


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 27, 2008)

Banned because it was a minor error...it happens..


----------



## gizmo_gal (Oct 27, 2008)

Banned for being a Mod and acting like a mere mortal--Mods aren't supposed to make typos!!


----------



## xJonny (Oct 27, 2008)

Banned for talking down a mod!


----------



## gizmo_gal (Oct 27, 2008)

Banned for editing your post before I saw it--Ban like a man, why dont ya!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 27, 2008)

Banned because you have permission to ban me as you like........We have "history"..


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 27, 2008)

Banned because you actually can ban me


----------



## xJonny (Oct 27, 2008)

Banned for talking about previous sexual encounters.


----------



## Arno (Oct 27, 2008)

Banned for having none. (Someone want to change how this is going?)


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 27, 2008)

master-BAN-ation


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 27, 2008)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> master-BAN-ation


Banned for not understanding & failing


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 27, 2008)

Banned for picking on me!


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 27, 2008)

Banned because you should find hotter girls for that sig.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 27, 2008)

Banned because that sig is not about the girls, but p1ngpong, and he's handsome  as always!


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 27, 2008)

Banned for being the handsomest mod?

Well the 2nd, dont forget Sinki!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 27, 2008)

Sinki is still a minor.....so he's the handsomest in his category!! I'm the most handsome of the "older" ones.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Banned for  flattering me!


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 27, 2008)

Banned for flattening pancakes.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 27, 2008)

Banned for not flattening pancakes


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 27, 2008)

Banned for fat pancakes with topping!


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 27, 2008)

Banned for muffins.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 27, 2008)

Banned for cupcakes.


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 27, 2008)

Banned because muffins are clones of cupcakes.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 27, 2008)

Banned because it can happen that clone  surpasses the original!


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 27, 2008)

Banned because mine did :|


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 27, 2008)

Banned because


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 27, 2008)

Banned because you don't approve of picking on p1ngpong


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 27, 2008)

Banned because I have my personal reason on that! And I stand firmly behind that....


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 27, 2008)

Banned because this so-called personal reason is... intriguing...


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 27, 2008)

Banned because I was one of the biggest haters of p1ngp0ng....I don't know if you believe me......but after all that, time has passed,  had some conversations with him, and I really, really grew to like him..


----------



## playallday (Oct 28, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Banned because I was one of the biggest haters of p1ngp0ng....I don't know if you believe me......but after all that, time has passed,  had some conversations with him, and I really, really grew to like him..


Vanned (and/or banned) for not hating p1ngp0ng as much as I do!  I'll never like him!


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 28, 2008)

playallday said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Banned because ive never disliked you, oh well.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 28, 2008)

Yeah, banned because I'd say for p1ngpong that he's GBAtemps "raw" diamond......(I don't know the exact term)


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 28, 2008)

Banned in agreement!


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 28, 2008)

DAVE I MISS YOU!

Have a ban!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 28, 2008)

Yay, Trolly is here.....and now I have to  go,  it's too late 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Good Night to all of you, and have a nice time banning until tomorrow!!


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 28, 2008)

Bedtime ban!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 28, 2008)

@Toni - Good night mate, sleep tight and don't let the bed bans bite!

@p1ngpong - Banned for being so cool that a portion of GBAtemps insecurity complex having crowd are relentlessly attacking you, or something like that!


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 28, 2008)

Banned because I suspect those same people killed Kenny!

Bastards!


----------



## gizmo_gal (Oct 28, 2008)

Banned for having the most elegantly put statement on this page yet having a notorious mumbler as your avatar--sending mixed signals.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 28, 2008)

Banned for making me go "What the hell are you on about woman"!


----------



## Minox (Oct 28, 2008)

Banned because I have no clue what you're talking about


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 28, 2008)

Banned because you have no clue what he's talking about.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 28, 2008)

Banned because I still have no clue what gizmo_gal was on about, and now two more posts have only aided in clarifying my confusion.


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 28, 2008)

Banned for pretending to have a clue!


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 28, 2008)

Banned for not being good enough for the


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 28, 2008)

Banned for being a wizard from Waverly Place.


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 28, 2008)

Banned for having a big magic wand!


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 28, 2008)

Banned as that statement is an innuendo


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 28, 2008)

Banned as that statement is a well known truth.


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 28, 2008)

Banned for waving your wand in front of a crowd!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 28, 2008)

Banned for calling in the fuzz when I waved said wand, and you told me you wanted to see it as well!


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 28, 2008)

Banned for exhibitionism!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 28, 2008)

Banned because exhibitionism rocks, shame is for the weak!


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 28, 2008)

Banned because it's all about decency.


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 28, 2008)

Banned for exhibiting your rocks










edit: curse you Mei-O


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 28, 2008)

Banned as


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 28, 2008)

Banned because this is superior!



THIS IS SPARTA!!!


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 28, 2008)

Banned for being DarkRey-style classic!


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 28, 2008)

Banned as Halloween sigs are lame.

Thats why I am putting a CHRISTMAS sig


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 28, 2008)

Banned as it will get removed(like what happened to many of my previous ones), it definitely is FUN.


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 28, 2008)

>


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 28, 2008)

Banned as It just got removed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ;_;


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 28, 2008)

Banned because I just noticed the peado bear on the right of your sig lmao!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





wtf two banning late!


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 28, 2008)

What have you done mei-o!
making us all late!!


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 28, 2008)

Banned as Holaitsme is correct


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 28, 2008)

Banned because the late train has passed


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 28, 2008)

Banned as we should become the a-team =P


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 28, 2008)

Banned because I can't think of no reason no to do what the a-team has not done within range of point blank at the las vegas swapmeet.


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 28, 2008)

Banned as you have 30 minutes to answer yes or no
Also heres someone elses OUR theme song


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 28, 2008)

Banned because we should make a thread on the rise of someone's  our rise!!


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 28, 2008)

Banned as that sounds GOOD!
So who do you want to be?
I am John Hannibal Smith


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 28, 2008)

Banned because I want to be T, I have the physique and jewellery!


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 28, 2008)

Banned as I will sign you up now


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 28, 2008)

Banned because I will not join an anti radioactive force organisation!


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 28, 2008)

Banned as it will now be an anti High School Musical group


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 28, 2008)

Banned because I'll be H. M. Murdock


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 28, 2008)

Holaitsme said:
			
		

> Banned because I'll be H. M. Murdock


Banned because thats a good choice


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 28, 2008)

Banned because every member of the A-Team p0wns!


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 28, 2008)

Banned as watching the A-Team makes you pwn slightly more each time you watch it!


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 28, 2008)

Banned because Holaits. Me. Murdock.


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 28, 2008)

Banned as thats a great discovery


----------



## Hehe Moo (Oct 28, 2008)

Banned because you shouldn't be banning for a great discovery.


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 28, 2008)

Banned as I have come from the depths of hell to do battle with you, Hehe Moo!


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 28, 2008)

Banned, who the hell let you out!? Demons nowadays are lazier than ever, I'll be asking the chief angel if I could kill the guy and find you a new jailguard.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 28, 2008)

Banned because you have gone a long way without me!!


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 28, 2008)

Banned for only sleeping, like what? 3 hours?


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 28, 2008)

Banned because I've said this 1,000 times and I'll say it again, "SLEEP IS FOR THE WEAK"!


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 28, 2008)

Banned, sleep is for the sane!

Toni: Hmmm?


----------



## Raika (Oct 28, 2008)

banned, sleep is for the PUNY


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 28, 2008)

Banned because I'll kill you while I'm asleep.


----------



## Raika (Oct 28, 2008)

banned because i will kill you first


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 28, 2008)

Banned because  YOU'RE ALREADY DEAD.


----------



## Raika (Oct 28, 2008)

banned because you died first


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 28, 2008)

banned for false impersonation of someone


----------



## Raika (Oct 28, 2008)

banned. who did i impersonate?


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 28, 2008)

banned for not knowing that u were impersonating a mad-game-assassin


----------



## Raika (Oct 28, 2008)

banneed for not knowing that you are impersonating a mad game scientist


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 28, 2008)

Banned because your av is really getting to me.


----------



## Raika (Oct 28, 2008)

banned....in what way is he getting to you


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 28, 2008)

Banned for saying "haha" when I said I was better than p1ngpong


----------



## Raika (Oct 28, 2008)

banned for banning after the wrong post (or on the wrong page 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 28, 2008)

Banned, the fact that he's shirtless is starting to freak me out.


----------



## Raika (Oct 28, 2008)

banned...why would he being shirtless freak you out? Its not as if he's pantless


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm a guy, I find it VERY disturbing to look at other half-naked men, dood! It just doesn't feel right and I get chills down my spine, but half-naked women, that's a different story!


----------



## Raika (Oct 28, 2008)

banned for being a pervert...


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 28, 2008)

Banned for being gay for Sora.


----------



## Raika (Oct 28, 2008)

banned as he's my favourite kingdom hearts character, and im not gay.


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 28, 2008)

Banned, of course you are! Once can easily differentiate fanboyism and gayness.


Oh and Roxas is much better because Sora is just annoying, how I wish he stayed in the Organization instead, gotta love the upcoming 358/2 Days!


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 28, 2008)

banned because roxas is as annoying as sora.
roxas and axel together is just as annoying as hell.


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 28, 2008)

Banned as I think Kingdom Hearts is not that great.
Same as everything else from Squaresoft


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 28, 2008)

Banned because I loved TWEWY.


Psyco: No way, at the very least, Roxas had a better and more emotional story than the typical weenie that is Sora, but you can't ignore the fact that Axel is horribly gay for Roxas.


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 28, 2008)

banned because I never said it was great, too.
lololol final fantazy + dizney = FTW = MONEY $$ LLOollLOL
^This idea just doesn't work as well.

and bosses were easy.
The only boss I had trouble with was the last one in KH2. Had to beat that guy like how many times?!
But overall, it was boring. Riku would give you a health potion everytime you are dieing, and all you have to do is run around while casting thunder.

banned.


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 28, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> banned because I never said it was great, too.
> lololol final fantazy + dizney = FTW = MONEY $$ LLOollLOL
> ^This idea just doesn't work as well.
> 
> ...


Banned and quoted for proof of being SO ZETTA SLOW.


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 28, 2008)

Banned as putting a cartoon made in the 1920s with final fantasy = epic phail


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 28, 2008)

banned because this isn't a squeenix thread


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 28, 2008)

Banned as we should make it a thread on how Steamboat Willie is the greatest cartoon ever!


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 28, 2008)

Banned because it is! Simple and clean!


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 28, 2008)

Banned as it is the best thing Disney has ever made and it is so much ****ing better than High School Musical


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 28, 2008)

Banned as only someone with such a sinister and demonic mind could've conceived of ideas for shows like HSM and Hannah Montana, OH HOW THE MIGHTY HAVE FALLEN!


----------



## Raika (Oct 28, 2008)

banned because high school musical is booooooooooooooooooooooooooooring


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 28, 2008)

banned
because you are boring


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 28, 2008)

Banned as that was the worst banning ever.
Now if you excuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuse me, I will spam the R4 boards with my firmwares =P


----------



## Raika (Oct 28, 2008)

banned as your firmwares are SOOOO AWESOME!!!! (sarcasm :HA IN YOUR FACE: )


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 28, 2008)

Banned because you should try out my firmware! It turns your DS into a portable supercomputer. >.>


----------



## Raika (Oct 28, 2008)

REALLY!!! I'LL TRY IT!! ~BANNED!!!~ IN YOUR FACE!!


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 28, 2008)

Banned for trying out a lame catchphrase.


----------



## Raika (Oct 28, 2008)

banned as i was "trying it out" and it didnt go well *scurries into a room to think of a new catchphrase*


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 28, 2008)

Banned because you couldn't possibly think up of a non-cheesy one, go make get yourself a different type of trademark.


----------



## Raika (Oct 28, 2008)

banned.... here's my new phrase: ~BANNED~


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 28, 2008)

Banned because that's just weird outside this thread, therefore it doesn't qualify as a decent catchphrase.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 28, 2008)

Banned because the captain is sailing in!!


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> 3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Toni Plutonij, Mei-o, *Sinkhead*


----------



## Raika (Oct 28, 2008)

banned because the captain is *sinking* in


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 28, 2008)

Banned for the ba(nne)d pun!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 28, 2008)

Banned because the captain is observing!!


----------



## Raika (Oct 28, 2008)

banned because he's still watching this thread


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 28, 2008)

Banned because he sailed away!


----------



## Veho (Oct 28, 2008)

Banned because _Im sailing away, set an open course for the virgin sea
Ive got to be free, free to face the life thats ahead of me
On board, Im the captain, so climb aboard
Well search for tomorrow on every shore
And Ill try, oh lord, Ill try to carry on

I look to the sea, reflections in the waves spark my memory
Some happy, some sad
I think of childhood friends and the dreams we had
We live happily forever, so the story goes
But somehow we missed out on that pot of gold
But well try best that we can to carry on

A gathering of angels appeared above my head
They sang to me this song of hope, and this is what they said
They said come sail away, come sail away
Come sail away with me
Come sail away, come sail away
Come sail away with me

I thought that they were angels, but to my surprise
They climbed aboard their starship and headed for the skies
Singing come sail away, come sail away
Come sail away with me
Come sail away, come sail away
Come sail away with me_


----------



## Raika (Oct 28, 2008)

banned because i didnt bother reading that poem, but skipped to the banning


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 28, 2008)

Banned for skipping literature!


----------



## Veho (Oct 28, 2008)

Banned for being so lazy! 

Are you too lazy to watch? 




EDIT: Not you, Mei-o. You're banned for jumping in front of my post.


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 28, 2008)

Banned as South Park is crap in my opinion


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 28, 2008)

Banned because South Park is a cult classic!


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 28, 2008)

banned 
dont ask me y


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 28, 2008)

Why?

BANNED!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm not here to ask questions, I'm here to BAN!


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 28, 2008)

banned because i need to finish a presentation(which i have to show to my class) but gbatemp is keeping me here!!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 28, 2008)

Banned because it happens to me too, all the time!


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 28, 2008)

BANNED FOR LMFAO


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 28, 2008)

IMHO.....BAN!


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 28, 2008)

impotence ban


----------



## playallday (Oct 28, 2008)

Potentate banner (and banned).


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 28, 2008)

banned in the name of justice league


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 28, 2008)

Banned in teh name of the fantastic four..


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 28, 2008)

Banned in the name of Plasticman (and friends too!).


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 28, 2008)

banned in the name of *starts drumming* Dark Rey *claps* 
forgot to say sing a gud rock song while you are reading my name!!


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 28, 2008)

banned because your ban was meh


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 28, 2008)

Banned for eating cockles.


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 28, 2008)

Banned for being a cockle picker


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 28, 2008)

Banned for being a cockle packer.


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 28, 2008)

Banned for looking at my large cockle package


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 28, 2008)

Banned for looking at my small......transportation chamber..


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 28, 2008)

Banned because your chamber is a tight fit?


----------



## ENDscape (Oct 28, 2008)

inb4ban


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 28, 2008)

InbetweenBAN


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 28, 2008)

Banned for jumping ahead, and not technically banning!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 28, 2008)

Banned for dice trowing..


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 28, 2008)

BANNED FOR MERGE


----------



## ENDscape (Oct 28, 2008)

BANNED FOR ALL CAPS


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 28, 2008)

Banned because of your evil Halloween plan to turn the world into zombies through tainted chocolate.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 28, 2008)

Oh no! I banned Kenny!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 28, 2008)

Banned for being a bar steward.


----------



## ENDscape (Oct 28, 2008)

You bantard


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 28, 2008)

Banned for not being an Eskrima master.


----------



## Law (Oct 28, 2008)

Banned for making me laugh when you started talking about setting fire to homosexuals (in another thread).


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 28, 2008)

Banned for wtf?


----------



## playallday (Oct 28, 2008)

Banned for being a know-it-all-kid.


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 28, 2008)

Banned for ignorance


----------



## playallday (Oct 28, 2008)

Banned for...  Never mind, I don't want to flame!  SO JUST BANNED!!!!!!!!


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 28, 2008)

Banned for not wanting to flame p1ngpong


----------



## ShadowXP (Oct 28, 2008)

Banned for I am testing my new avatar.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 28, 2008)

Banned for also using a peanuts avatar!


----------



## ShadowXP (Oct 28, 2008)

Fuck.


----------



## Minox (Oct 28, 2008)

Banned for not banning.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 28, 2008)

Banned for being you!


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 28, 2008)

Banned because the chain was broken a few posts ago


----------



## playallday (Oct 28, 2008)

Banned for nothing.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 28, 2008)

Banned because I have no chains, well apart from in my S+M budoir.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 28, 2008)

Banned for mental imagery

it burns


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 28, 2008)

Banned for not being female and not wanting to visit my love parlour!


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 28, 2008)

BANNED!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 28, 2008)

Banned for poking a smiley face in the eyes and then posting a picture of the aftermath!


----------



## playallday (Oct 28, 2008)

Banned for having your real name in your user name!


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 28, 2008)

Banned for not picking douchebag


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 28, 2008)

Banned for getting in the way of my banning.


----------



## playallday (Oct 28, 2008)

Banned for being a douchebag.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 28, 2008)

Banned for not having your real name in your user name, and double banned for calling it a user name instead of handle!  And also for calling me a bag of douche.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 28, 2008)

Banned because Kenny is orange


----------



## Big Kong Boss (Oct 28, 2008)

Banned because Charlie Brown can write.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 28, 2008)

Banned for dancing while driving!


----------



## playallday (Oct 28, 2008)

Banned for driving!  You'll kill everyone!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 28, 2008)

Banned because I kill without the car too!!


----------



## Law (Oct 28, 2008)

Banned because even in death, you'll kill us all.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 28, 2008)

Banned because, actually,  I'm here to save, not kill!!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 29, 2008)

Splodgenessa-banned.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 29, 2008)

Unprofessional gun banner


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 29, 2008)

Professional radioactive banner!


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 29, 2008)

Banned because I'm so badass my photobucket got banned.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 29, 2008)

Banned because you're a manipulator!!


----------



## playallday (Oct 29, 2008)

Banned for banned costell.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 29, 2008)

Banned because I'm here to chew gum and ban people, and I'm all out of gum.


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 29, 2008)

Banned because I'm here to kick ass and ban people, and I'm all out of ass!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 29, 2008)

Banned because we don't want to know about your exploits with rent boys!


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 29, 2008)

Banned because I only exploit 14-year-old girls...oh shi-


----------



## Law (Oct 29, 2008)

Banned because I accidently wrote Mei-osis on a Biology paper last week >:|


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 29, 2008)

Banned because it's not  good to chew on ass!!


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 29, 2008)

Banned because I KICK ass, and for being slow!


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Oct 29, 2008)

banned cause i went awol from banning Mei-o on a consistent basis


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 29, 2008)

Mei-o said:
			
		

> Banned because I KICK ass, and for being slow!


Banned because I wasn't slow, I just couldn't think of a good reason to ban!!

Raven, banned because you went owl!!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 29, 2008)

Banned for being too bloody quick with your ban!


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 29, 2008)

Banned because you're gonna be a bloody pulp in 2 mins!


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Oct 29, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Mei-o said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


banned for being up this late


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 29, 2008)

Banned because it was an obvious joke.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 29, 2008)

Banned for making me feel as fast Forest Gump.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 29, 2008)

Banned because Forest Gump was a prodigy!!


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 29, 2008)

Banned because he's a HERO!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 29, 2008)

Banned because he's awesome!


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 29, 2008)

Banned for beating me to modship, now I'm obligated to teach you the essentials to being a badass mod.



1. Ban the infidels!
2. Warn the hateful douches.
3. ALWAYS force people to submission make them respect others.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 29, 2008)

Banned for trying to mod-ipulate Toni!


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 29, 2008)

Banned as I was just showing him to the light! *Eerie latin chorus starts*


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 29, 2008)

Banned!!

(that was my first step to badass modership!!


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 29, 2008)

Banned as you've already been doing it for the past year or so.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 29, 2008)

Haha...banned because I wouldn't be as good as I am, if there weren't you guys who helped me grow and evolve!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 29, 2008)

Banned for lying to me in another thread, that awesomely hot chick was NOT nekkid! (The pic did make me piss myself laughing though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 29, 2008)

Banned for beating me yet again.


Toni: Banned because radioactive beings don't evolve, they mutate!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 29, 2008)

Banned cos so far this evening it's been the other way round!


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 29, 2008)

Banned because the world is all topsy-turvy, now if only I could break the loop...


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 29, 2008)

Banned because, if you read that post with the HOT Chick more carefully, you'll see that I said, You have a female fan....Do you want to see her naked? and then posted a picture of her, so you can see how she looks, but you haven't answered if you want to see her naked, and I never said she'll be naked in spoiler..I merely asked if you want me to post her naked!!

Understand...... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





EDIT: and yeah....bloody Mei-o beats me to the punch!


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 29, 2008)

Banned, ohohohohoho.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 29, 2008)

Banned for getting in the way of me saying to Toni "Curse you for outsmarting me!"


----------



## Minox (Oct 29, 2008)

Banned for being too slow.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 29, 2008)

Banned because it's my cross bear! (or whatever)


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 29, 2008)

Banned because bloody mayo would look horrid.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 29, 2008)

Banned because that's my vampire mates favourite food! Racist!


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Oct 29, 2008)

banned cause bloody mayo = win


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 29, 2008)

Banned because we together make double the sense than we would alone make......


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 29, 2008)

Banned because bloody mayo itself wouldn't taste good, you need something to complement it.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 29, 2008)

Banned because that's why you have to tell it how nice it looks in that dress.


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 29, 2008)

Banned because it looks nice on a dress made of baguette and ham.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 29, 2008)

Banned for giving me the munchies! Spam sandwich here I come.


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 29, 2008)

Banned because I prefer Spamburgers and I kind of like  DAK Danish Ham better.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 29, 2008)

Banned cos I've never had either of them and now I want to try them!


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 29, 2008)

Banned because I hate how almost every person thinks that the eof is a waste of space.


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 29, 2008)

Banned because you should just ban them!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 29, 2008)

Banned because he chose to ban me instead.


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 29, 2008)

Banned because tinypic hates pedo bear.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 29, 2008)

Banned because maybe it's pedobear that hates tinypic.


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 29, 2008)

Banned because its the picbear that hates tinypedo.


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 29, 2008)

Banned because maybe it's hatepedo that pics tinybear.


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 29, 2008)

Banned as its medic that hates eof.

Test subject for tinypic hates pedo bear:



Spoiler










-uploaded at 8:23pm pacific time zone.


----------



## Raika (Oct 29, 2008)

banned. your avvy looks like a katamari


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 29, 2008)

Banned because it's one of the princes cousin and katamari is the round balls that they use to pick up objects.


----------



## Raika (Oct 29, 2008)

banned as i know but i have no idea wat that mutant lifeform is called.


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 29, 2008)

Raika, banned for getting in my way

Holaitsme, Banned as not all of us have played Katamari.
I want to play it but I dont have a PS2


----------



## Raika (Oct 29, 2008)

banned as the psp also has a katamari game


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 29, 2008)

Banned as I dont have a PSP


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 29, 2008)

Banned as katamari is the reason I got a ps2.


----------



## Raika (Oct 29, 2008)

banned as i have SPS EDIT:WTF got beaten


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 29, 2008)

Banned as I have DS and SD


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 29, 2008)

Banned because I have never finished a kingdom hearts game.


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 29, 2008)

Banned as I have just finished watching the whole series of TMOHS


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 29, 2008)

Banned because I sorta hated/liked it.


----------



## Raika (Oct 29, 2008)

banned wat is tmohs


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 29, 2008)

Banned as heres the credits song


----------



## Raika (Oct 29, 2008)

banned yuck


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 29, 2008)

Banned as TMOHS is a GOOD anime


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 29, 2008)

Raika said:
			
		

> banned yuck


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 29, 2008)

Banned as us spartans i mean the a team need to have a meeting


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 29, 2008)

Banned because we should unleash are plans to take over gbatemp.


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 29, 2008)

Banned as the thread is on page 2
SPAAAAAAAAAAAAARTANS  i mean A TEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAM move along now


----------



## Raika (Oct 29, 2008)

banned cos im the leader of B TEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAM


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 29, 2008)

Banned because the b team serves us.


1+1+1+1+1+5+5+7+1+0=23!

(11111 post, 557 post count and 10% warn)


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 29, 2008)

Banned as B team = fail
A team = epic WIN


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 29, 2008)

Banned because you should not except more members if they ask since we already got four.


----------



## Raika (Oct 29, 2008)

banned because C team=Epic Win
A team= EPIC FAIL
EDIT: wait FOUR MEMBERS ONLY!!?? ITS NOW EPIC X2 FAIL


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 29, 2008)

Raika said:
			
		

> banned because anything other than a team = epic fail
> A team= EPIC win



banned as I fixed it =P


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 29, 2008)

Banned because sora=epic fail


----------



## Raika (Oct 29, 2008)

Banned Holaitsme= EPIC PATHETIC DISASTROUS FAIL


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 29, 2008)

Banned because getting 414 post count in 1 month= epic fail

23


----------



## Raika (Oct 29, 2008)

banned because its 415 now!!


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 29, 2008)

Banned as Square Enix RPGs = epic phail


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 29, 2008)

Banned for not showing me your previous signature.


----------



## Raika (Oct 29, 2008)

banned as why would you care?


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 29, 2008)

Banned as the A-Team > Rest of GBATemp =P


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 29, 2008)

Banned as gbatemp is all in your mind.


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 29, 2008)

Banned as that means I am the owner


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 29, 2008)

Banned because the license expired last year.


----------



## Raika (Oct 29, 2008)

Banned....Costello is always watching... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 EDIT: damn how many times do i have to get beaten in a day


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 29, 2008)

nabbed so that agentgamma could be late.


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 29, 2008)

Banned as I have found the worst opening to the worst anime


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 29, 2008)

Banned for not being grimace : (


----------



## Raika (Oct 29, 2008)

banned for being grimace : )


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 29, 2008)

Bannned as I have found the best opening to an anime I havent watched


----------



## Raika (Oct 29, 2008)

banned as the beginning part is just creepy


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 29, 2008)

Banned for spamming too many anime videos today.

(fullmetal alchemist is the name of it.)\

The opening is actually the best part of the song.


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 29, 2008)

Banned as your avatar is creepier, Miss Sora Fangirl

CURSE YOU HOLAITEME!


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 29, 2008)

Banned for being a gundam.


----------



## Raika (Oct 29, 2008)

banned as im a fanBOY, while your a Godot fanMUTANT Edit: Shit not again


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 29, 2008)

Banned as the Japanese version of EVERYTHING is better


----------



## Raika (Oct 29, 2008)

banned as its not real


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 29, 2008)

Banned because the mexican version of everything is better.


----------



## Raika (Oct 29, 2008)

banned because the square enix version of everything is better


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 29, 2008)

banned as the gbatemp version of anything is better


----------



## Raika (Oct 29, 2008)

banned because i agree


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 29, 2008)

Banned for being a sora fanboy.


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 29, 2008)

Banned as this forum is stupid
Im going to make my own forum with BLACKJACK and HOOKERS
in fact... forget the forum


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 29, 2008)

Banned because this forum is where noobs die and born.


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 29, 2008)

Banned as the A-Team was born here


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 29, 2008)

Banned as this thread is what made gbatemp.


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 29, 2008)

Banned as this thread is the reason why GBATemp is the largest GBA/DS community


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 29, 2008)

Banned because I'm pulling one of my infamous "no sleep night" today.


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 29, 2008)

Banned as sleep is good.
The Brain Age guy told me


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 29, 2008)

Banned because if shanoa can do it I can too.


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 29, 2008)

Banned as the Brain Academy guy told me too that sleep is GOOD


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 29, 2008)

Banned because the Ooe characters told me not too.


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 29, 2008)

Banned as I dont know what OOE is.
Time to play OoT.


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 29, 2008)

Banned because its castlevania Order of ecclesia.


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 29, 2008)

Banned as video game characters should NOT tell you how to act


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 29, 2008)

Banned because they speak to me at night


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 29, 2008)

Banned as this man will help u!


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 29, 2008)

Banned because the tempbear is better.


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 29, 2008)

Banned as this just feels like a conversation between us two!


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 29, 2008)

Banned because it is.


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 29, 2008)

Banned because its not.


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 29, 2008)

Banned for double posting


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 29, 2008)

banned for old reason


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 29, 2008)

Banned for being stuck in the future.


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 29, 2008)

Banned as I am missing the DeLorean so I cant go back to the past D:


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 29, 2008)

Banned hurry before it gets deleted http://gbatemp.net/index.php?s=&showto...t&p=1502649


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 29, 2008)

Banned hurry before it gets deleted http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=112492


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 29, 2008)

bada ban


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 29, 2008)

Banned because there are no mods online!


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 29, 2008)

banned for not noticing that im a MOD in disguise!!
im here to unravel the secreats of gbatemp's underworld


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 29, 2008)

Banned for scaring me with your wish of a p.c port for your hentai games.


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 29, 2008)

banned because who wouldn't play it !!


----------



## Raika (Oct 29, 2008)

banned because i wouldnt


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 29, 2008)

banned because i knew u wouldnt play it so thats why im porting my old gay game that i made.


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 29, 2008)

Banned because he'd rather play with sora


----------



## Raika (Oct 29, 2008)

banned because youd rather play with yourself


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 29, 2008)

banned for making no sense
and saying that my dad "holaitsme" is gay!!


----------



## Raika (Oct 29, 2008)

banned because he is


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 29, 2008)

Banned for making me sad. :'(


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 29, 2008)

banned for sexual harassment on me while you were sad


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 29, 2008)

Banned for WHAT?


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 29, 2008)

banned for WHY?


----------



## Raika (Oct 29, 2008)

Banned for WHO??


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 29, 2008)

Banned for WHERE?


----------



## Raika (Oct 29, 2008)

Banned for HOW??


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 29, 2008)

banned for WHOM?


----------



## Raika (Oct 29, 2008)

Banned for WHOEVER??


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 29, 2008)

banned for ANYONE


----------



## Raika (Oct 29, 2008)

Banned for EVERYONE


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 29, 2008)

Banned as this is banned for everyone


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 29, 2008)

Banned for NOONE!


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 29, 2008)

banned for someone!!


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 29, 2008)

Banned for meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 29, 2008)

Banned for youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu!!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 29, 2008)

Banned for yooouuuuuuuu!!!

EDIT: I'm laaaaaateeeee!!


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 29, 2008)

ahhhh 
same post, this is destiny 

BANNED because the only difference is that my "you" is longer than urs


----------



## xalphax (Oct 29, 2008)

goooood morning vietBAN!!!


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 29, 2008)

good morning Ja*ban!*


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 29, 2008)

@xalphax: banned because i didnt have a chance to ban you for some long time

hard banned


----------



## Hehe Moo (Oct 29, 2008)

Banned because I'm waiting for a major Holaitsme banning streak.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 29, 2008)

Banned because it's a BANjora Mask!


----------



## Raika (Oct 29, 2008)

banned because its BANkachu


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 29, 2008)

to: Raika
from: darky 
what: a ban
Why: i want to, dont ask question!! 
when: now
how: through this post
where: the banning topic


----------



## Raika (Oct 29, 2008)

banned as i dont get you


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 29, 2008)

Banned because it's not the point to get, you're banned!


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 29, 2008)

Banned because I'm back, hiya!


----------



## Raika (Oct 29, 2008)

banned because i didnt notice you were gone


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 29, 2008)

Banned because I've actually have been waiting for you to return to ban you for getting a boner by looking at shanoa.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 29, 2008)

Banned in the name of Nanny Fine!


----------



## Raika (Oct 29, 2008)

banned in the name of fine nanny


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 29, 2008)

Banned in the name of the worst.


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 29, 2008)

Banned because I don't see anything wrong with getting boners from the hottest thing since fire.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 29, 2008)

Banned for referencing to your avatar?!


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 29, 2008)

Banned because albus is the reason I play it. 

*waits for


----------



## Raika (Oct 29, 2008)

banned


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 29, 2008)

Banned because that old coot is horribly suspicious!


----------



## Raika (Oct 29, 2008)

banned for banning wierdly


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 29, 2008)

Banned because it has survived http://gbatemp.net/index.php?s=&showto...t&p=1502132


----------



## Raika (Oct 29, 2008)

banned wat?


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 29, 2008)

*waves finger
Banned for just no! that's god awful


----------



## Raika (Oct 29, 2008)

banned for fun


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 29, 2008)

Banned for still having that av.


----------



## Hehe Moo (Oct 29, 2008)

Banned because Sora is featured topless in your avvy. And you're a guy for christ's sake!


----------



## Raika (Oct 29, 2008)

banned....err wow my avatar's getting a lot of attention


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 29, 2008)

Banned because man, only fangirls dig those kind of stuff, go get something cooler instead! Something with a shirt.


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 29, 2008)

Banned because now you're not a fad.


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 29, 2008)

Banned because people are overusing the word 'fad'.


----------



## Hehe Moo (Oct 29, 2008)

Banned because I'm probably the only person in the world who doesn't know what a fad is.


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 29, 2008)

Banned.

Fad 

A trend (as in music, fashion, tv show, card game, etc.) enjoyed for a short period of time, then cast aside because it isn't "popular" anymore.


----------



## Raika (Oct 29, 2008)

banned. is my avvy changed?


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 29, 2008)

Banned because I still see a shirtless guy as it.


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 29, 2008)

Banned because he changed it, now the problem is the quality, it sucks galactic-scale balls, I'm relieved that it's not a shirtless guy anymore though.


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 29, 2008)

Banned because now I can change mine to this guy


Spoiler


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 29, 2008)

Banned because I see nothing in that spoiler!


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 29, 2008)

Banned as I see something in this spoiler  



Spoiler



something


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 29, 2008)

Banned for the horrid joke!


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 29, 2008)

Banned for the horrid reasoning


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 29, 2008)

Banned for the horrid reasoning for a supposedly horrid reason.


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 29, 2008)

Banned because gbatemp hates gaygamer 

try this 



Spoiler


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 29, 2008)

Banned! Oh dear, it's the King of Crotches!


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 29, 2008)

Banned , now imagine a doujin with him in it.


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 29, 2008)

Banned because that's just sick!


----------



## Raika (Oct 29, 2008)

BANNED!! WADDYA THINK OF ME AVVY NOW


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 29, 2008)

Banned because it's Neverland, NEVERLAND!


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 29, 2008)

Banned because you will never have this picture. 



Spoiler


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 29, 2008)

Banned because I don't need such pictures next to my girlfriend!!


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 29, 2008)

Banned because right now am like drowsy as fuck.

(also mei-o goes crazy for that person)


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 29, 2008)

Banned, GIVE ME THE FULL VERSION OR SUFFER DIVINE RETRIBUTION!


----------



## Raika (Oct 29, 2008)

banned....no AND ME IS KAIRI FANBOY!!!


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 29, 2008)

Banned, screw Kairi! Blind and crippled(well, okay, she _was_ blind) sexy lolis ftw!


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 29, 2008)

banned for being a heartless


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 29, 2008)

Banned because in every game for the ds the girls uniforms are hella short.

Isn't that like sexism.


----------



## Raika (Oct 29, 2008)

banned because it is


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 29, 2008)

Banned because I have proof 
http://www.iconocast.com/D4/B6/News5_2.jpg

Is that sponge bob in the background?


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 29, 2008)

Banned because I only found them too short in Time Hollow.



Holaitsme: No, seriously, I want it.


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 29, 2008)

Banned because ethan had wierd hair.

I'll p.m you the link to like 28 pics of her since they're not appropriate.

raika I suggest this as your avatar http://www.webwiseforradio.com/site_files/...-400a030207.jpg


----------



## Raika (Oct 29, 2008)

banned for pming INAPPROPRIATE STUFF!!! CALL IN THE MODS!! EDIT:thats a picture of yourself lol


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 29, 2008)

Banned, go burn in hell.

Holaitsme: Banned for giving me my new favorite site! Dammit, mega-boner fap tiem. >.>


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 29, 2008)

Banned for changing your avatar so much it almost looks like you have a rotation script.


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 29, 2008)

Banned because he's obviously a Squeenix fanboy.


----------



## Raika (Oct 29, 2008)

banned because maybe i am


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 29, 2008)

Banned because no!!!!!


----------



## Raika (Oct 29, 2008)

banned haha i change me avvy to square enix again. EDIT: Im now a Tifa fanboy


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 29, 2008)

banned for using premade sigs


----------



## Raika (Oct 29, 2008)

banned...got a problem with that?


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 29, 2008)

Yep. Banned for asking a question


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 29, 2008)

banned because im *cough*downloading*cough* photoshop cs4


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 29, 2008)

Banned because I see nothing wrong with your "buy"!


----------



## playallday (Oct 29, 2008)

Banned because your going to go to jail!*






























*LOL!


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 29, 2008)

wasn't you the one who made ps2 hacking tutorial in the ps section?
banned


----------



## playallday (Oct 29, 2008)

Yes it was 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .

YOU ARE BANNED FOR EVERYTHING YOU'VE NEVER DID!


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 29, 2008)

banned for not getting what i said!!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 29, 2008)

Banned for getting gettable stuff! (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 )


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 29, 2008)

banned for not getting the ungettable getting (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










)


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 29, 2008)

Banned for sticking unstickable stuff to the forehead!


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 29, 2008)

banned unsticking the unstickable stick to the backhead


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 29, 2008)

Banned for pimping your ride!


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 29, 2008)

banned for not pimping your ride!!
do u wanna come with me for a ride?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 29, 2008)

Banned for being one of those shady characters that asks people if they want to see some puppies in his car.


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 29, 2008)

banned because i ask people to see the puppy that is in my pants


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 29, 2008)

Banned for being THE SHADY ONE!!!! Look at your avatar!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 29, 2008)

Banned cos I agree, he does look shady.  Unlike me!


----------



## playallday (Oct 29, 2008)

You are banned Davey boy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 .


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 29, 2008)

Banned for bullying a soft weakling like me!


----------



## playallday (Oct 29, 2008)

*Kicks TrolleyDave really hard*

Banned for crying like a baby!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 29, 2008)

Banned for picking on a guy that looks as sweet and innocent as this :


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 29, 2008)

Banned for clearly being sweet and innocent!


----------



## playallday (Oct 29, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Banned for picking on a guy that looks as sweet and innocent as this :


Banned because it looks like you just came out of jail.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 29, 2008)

Banned for implying that I've been to jail!


----------



## gizmo_gal (Oct 29, 2008)

Banned for looking like a Random Guy who rides the buses with me almost everyday.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 29, 2008)

Banned cos it could be me using astral projection.


----------



## playallday (Oct 29, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Banned for implying that I've been to jail!


Banned because you have.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 29, 2008)

Banned cos I haven't, I can barely stand the constraints freedom brings.


----------



## playallday (Oct 29, 2008)

Banned for having ANY freedom!  This is a new world, one where we can't do anything!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 29, 2008)

Banned cos that reality is closer than you think!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 29, 2008)

Banned for causing people to stop posting in the You Are Banned thread.


----------



## Law (Oct 29, 2008)

Banned for selfban.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 29, 2008)

Banned cos sometimes doing it to yourself is a good stress reliever.


----------



## King Zargo (Oct 29, 2008)

Banned for talking about masturbation.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 29, 2008)

Banned because masturbation is cool and "with it"


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 29, 2008)

Banned because it's much more fun if you have somone else to do it instead of yourself!


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 29, 2008)

Banned for radioactive pumpkin


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 29, 2008)

Banned because there is nothing wrong with it!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 29, 2008)

Banned cos there is something wrong with it, it's too far away for me to eat in pumpkin pie!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 29, 2008)

Banned because I feel like packing it and sending it your way right now!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 29, 2008)

Banned cos that would be too awesome!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 30, 2008)

Banned because I just realized, you want my pumpkin, while you have your own (checking your avatar)


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 30, 2008)

Banned cos they're just regular pumpkins and they belon to Linus, yours has that radioactive goodness!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 30, 2008)

Banned because, once again, you're right, and you have deserved your part of my radioactive pumpkin!

EDIT: and I actually think your/Linus pumpkins are special as well.....I bet that Snoopy peed on them!!


----------



## Dark (Oct 30, 2008)

Banned because this game is dying.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 30, 2008)

Banned for spreading false information, this game will never die!


----------



## Law (Oct 30, 2008)

Banned because that's an outright lie.

Since there's been a seperate tab for EOF posts on the main page, the "You Are Banned" game seems to get less and less new players.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 30, 2008)

Banned for being too slow matey!


----------



## DrYHeLL (Oct 30, 2008)

You are banned because my thread says so






I may be banned because that picture is rather large...


----------



## Law (Oct 30, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Banned for being too slow matey!



Banned because it also works on your post! (Also, our posts rhymed)


DrYHeLL

Banned because this thread is far from legendary. It needs 1000 pages to be that.


----------



## DrYHeLL (Oct 30, 2008)

you banned for not thinking this thread is not 100% full of win and lol
edit

(I lose)


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 30, 2008)

Banned because we'll get to the 1000 pages!!

And 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  to the all smart people that come in here to say that this game is dying.....nice one....NOT!


----------



## Law (Oct 30, 2008)

Banned because it does indeed go through periods of death.

Just earlier TrolleyDave had to resurrect it by banning himself!


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 30, 2008)

Banned because hanged skeletons should have some rotting skin on then to make it look realistic.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 30, 2008)

Banned because even that's not the truth.....There hasn't been a day that I haven't posted something here, probably.......So, I believe that it won't die as long as there is at leas one person other than me that is willing to play.....and I must say, we have quite a number of active players.....5 - 10 at least!


----------



## Law (Oct 30, 2008)

Banned because I'm slow ;_;. But so is Toni!



			
				Mei-o said:
			
		

> Banned because hanged skeletons should have some rotting skin on then to make it look realistic.



Banned because he's been dead for over 3 years.



Spoiler



Also, I would have my cat would have eaten the flesh


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 30, 2008)

Banned because being slow has become a standard in this game!


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 30, 2008)

Banned for having a scary human-flesh-eating cat!


Toni: Banned for infecting me with slowness!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 30, 2008)

Banned because that slowness was within you...I just let it go free!!


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 30, 2008)

Banned because I have a slow life atm. >.>


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 30, 2008)

Banned because life can't be slow, as snails can!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 30, 2008)

Banned cos there's nothing wrong with being slow.  Saves wear and tear on the bones and joints!


----------



## Law (Oct 30, 2008)

Banned because it's annoying when people are infront of you whilst walking slowly in a small, yet long, corridor.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 30, 2008)

Banned because you reminded me of Harry Potter when you used word corridor!

Kinda makes me weird, don't you think?


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 30, 2008)

Banned because you reminded me of harry potter with that statement.


----------



## Minox (Oct 30, 2008)

Sleepy ban.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 30, 2008)

Insomniac ban.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 30, 2008)

3:06 AM BAN!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 30, 2008)

Banned for being Doctor Who, it's only 2:06 here!


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 30, 2008)

Banned because it's 10:12:14AM here.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 30, 2008)

Banned because your day has just began!


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 30, 2008)

Banned because it will finish really fast with me being able to barely do anything!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 30, 2008)

Banned because the same things happen here with me!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 30, 2008)

Banned cos in Wales time moves reeeeeeal slow!


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 30, 2008)

Banned, wanna trade places?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 30, 2008)

Banned cos I wouldn't mind visiting the Phillipines to train in Eskrima, wouldn't want to trade places though!


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 30, 2008)

Holaitsme said:
			
		

> Banned as its medic that hates eof.
> 
> Test subject for tinypic hates pedo bear:
> 
> ...



Banned because it has died.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 30, 2008)

Banned for mistreating pedobear and allowing him to perish, when really it should have been Gary Glitter.


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 30, 2008)

Banned because you can't possibly bring sticks everywhere you go.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 30, 2008)

Banned cos Eskrima also has incredibly sneaky empty hand techniques as well.  The locks and throws are incredible!


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 30, 2008)

Banned  because  your secretly Gary glitter.


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 30, 2008)

Banned...lol.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 30, 2008)

Banned for spelling lol the wrong way around.


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 30, 2008)

Banned, err, sorry about that.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 30, 2008)

Banned cos it's ok, you know for next time.


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 30, 2008)

Banned for no reason, not the one above or the one below and or including this one.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 30, 2008)

Banned because you should include this one too!


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 30, 2008)

Banned because the one below is you so you were already included.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 30, 2008)

Banned for calling me Gary Glitter, I deny that completely.  Now onto serious matters, do you wanna be in my gang, or do you want to touch me.... there?


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 30, 2008)

Banned.


Nintendo DS: Touching is Good.


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 30, 2008)

Banned because now I know the truth behind why the young little boy cried.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 30, 2008)

Banned so I can vent my frustraton at the fact that it's just taken me an hour and a half to grab 2 half hour shows that would normally take 15 mins.  Still, I can now have a cup of tea and watch the 3rd episode of Dead Set.


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 30, 2008)

Banned because you survived the 56k era.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 30, 2008)

Banned for wasting it on TV shows! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





EDIT:.....pfffffff, I'll start to delete your posts, so I don't look like I'm always late!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 30, 2008)

Banned cos I'm a telly addict these days!


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 30, 2008)

Banned for Peanuts pumpkins.

Toni: Banned for attempted power abuse!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 30, 2008)

Banned because I didn't attempted to  abuse my powers....and if I were to abuse them, I wouldn't do it on you!


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 30, 2008)

Banned, but you'd do it on me


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 30, 2008)

Banned for thinking that, I'd never do it on you neither!

I'd do it on playallday (and many more members)! hahaha


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 30, 2008)

Banned for putting a smile on my face and making me look like The Joker cos of my Chelsea smile scar!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 30, 2008)

Banned because I just watched Dark Knight three hours ago!!!!!



....fight scar?! (is that the thing with the credit card?)


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 30, 2008)

Banned so I can say it's not a proper Chelsea grin that I've got, it was caused by a well connected punch!  You're right though,  a Chelsea grin can be made using a credit card - it's pretty brutal.

edit : lmao There's even a wiki entry about them! http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Glasgow_smile

edit 2 : That reminds me, here's a funny story for you! I've been unemployed a little while so have to go for interview type things at the local job center.  I keep a slight beard just to cover up some of the scars I've got.  The woman told me I should shave as it would help me get a job, I told her I doubt it but she told me I had to shave and look "clean cut".  I shaved the next time I went in and she freaked out and said I looked like a thug and wouldn't get a good job and I should grow a little beard agan! haha I tried to warn her!


----------



## Raika (Oct 30, 2008)

banned for banning with so many words


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 30, 2008)

Banned because Cloud is horribly overrated(just like the game) and emo.


----------



## Raika (Oct 30, 2008)

banned because he is a LITTLE overrated, but moogles are AWESOME!!!


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 30, 2008)

Banned because he is HORRIBLY overrated.


----------



## Raika (Oct 30, 2008)

banned because shanoa is HORRIBLY OVERRATED AS WELL (she looks so ugly ugh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 30, 2008)

Banned because the villagers are so ungrateful.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 30, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Banned so I can say it's not a proper Chelsea grin that I've got, it was caused by a well connected punch!  You're right though,  a Chelsea grin can be made using a credit card - it's pretty brutal.
> 
> edit : lmao There's even a wiki entry about them! http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Glasgow_smile
> 
> edit 2 : That reminds me, here's a funny story for you! I've been unemployed a little while so have to go for interview type things at the local job center.  I keep a slight beard just to cover up some of the scars I've got.  The woman told me I should shave as it would help me get a job, I told her I doubt it but she told me I had to shave and look "clean cut".  I shaved the next time I went in and she freaked out and said I looked like a thug and wouldn't get a good job and I should grow a little beard agan! haha I tried to warn her!







It's so scary.......You really were troublesome in the past! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I  mean,  it must hurt as hell to gain a scar on the face, around the mouth.....and a scar that will never go  away!
But that story with the job is pretty much hilarious! haha, I know how you feel with the problem fo finding a job because  of the way you look (and besides, you can actually change those scars, at least I can always dress a bit differently!)

Hola, banned because villagers are a great annoyance, only few of them give you stuff, but most just get new stuff to the shop......and it's expensive as hell..


----------



## Raika (Oct 30, 2008)

banned because they are not real


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 30, 2008)

Banned as we are real.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 30, 2008)

Banned because, real  is just the matter  of ones own perception!


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 30, 2008)

Banned because wii would like to play.


----------



## Raika (Oct 30, 2008)

banned because eye would like to play


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 30, 2008)

Banned as Mii would like to play =P


----------



## Raika (Oct 30, 2008)

banned as day would like to play


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 30, 2008)

Banned as half-naked sora loving guy (aka Raika) would like to play


----------



## Raika (Oct 30, 2008)

banned im a MOOGLE LOVING GUY NOW


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 30, 2008)

Banned because.....I....don't...want to play?!


----------



## Raika (Oct 30, 2008)

banned as i dont want to play either


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 30, 2008)

BBaanneedd


----------



## Raika (Oct 30, 2008)

banned.....im seeing double


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 30, 2008)

Banned because it worked.


----------



## Raika (Oct 30, 2008)

banned because it didnt...(my original ban was about YOU banning unneccesarily as you had run out of ban ideas)


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 30, 2008)

Banned because we should start BANing without reason!


----------



## Raika (Oct 30, 2008)

banned i agree


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 30, 2008)

Banned, if gbatemp was a windows OS, the eof would be in C:/system32/


----------



## Raika (Oct 30, 2008)

banned for talking computer stuff


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 30, 2008)

Banned because I was speaking the truth.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 30, 2008)

Banned because the EOF is the core of the Linux kernel, not the NT kernel. Humph.


----------



## Raika (Oct 30, 2008)

banned for speaking more computer stuff!!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 30, 2008)

Banned because of the GBA and NDS glymph union!


----------



## Raika (Oct 30, 2008)

banned wat?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 30, 2008)

Banned bat!


----------



## Raika (Oct 30, 2008)

banned fat!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 30, 2008)

Banned brat!


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 30, 2008)

Banned tw.. tw... twig


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 30, 2008)

Banned pig.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 30, 2008)

Banned because 8.10 is almost installed


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 30, 2008)

Banned because your hard drive will corrupt at the end of the install.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 30, 2008)

Banned... why?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 30, 2008)

Banned because it's a standard thing that happens!


----------



## Raika (Oct 30, 2008)

BbBAaANnNNnNEeEDdD (yes, me is copying holaitsme KUPO!!!)


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 30, 2008)

Blue sued shoes BAN!


----------



## Raika (Oct 30, 2008)

goody two shoes BANNED!!! @$%$#%&^%#@


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 30, 2008)

Banned because the update went fine


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 30, 2008)

Banned because you should now downdate!


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 30, 2008)

Banned because why?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 30, 2008)

Because it'll probably go fine too!! Just as update went!!


----------



## Raika (Oct 30, 2008)

banned because you should downgrade for fun


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 30, 2008)

Banned because fun is fad?!?!?


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 30, 2008)

banned because fad is fag


----------



## Raika (Oct 30, 2008)

banned because fag is fat


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 30, 2008)

Banned because fat is far!


----------



## Raika (Oct 30, 2008)

banned because far is fart


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 30, 2008)

Banned because fart is fabulous!


----------



## Raika (Oct 30, 2008)

banned because fart is disastrous!!!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 30, 2008)

Banned because disaster is fabulous!


----------



## Raika (Oct 30, 2008)

banned because fabulous is fantabulous


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 30, 2008)

Banned because fantabulous is fantasystic!!


----------



## Raika (Oct 30, 2008)

banned as fantasystic is hysterical


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 30, 2008)

Banned because hysterical is lunatic!


----------



## Raika (Oct 30, 2008)

banned because lunatic is crazy


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 30, 2008)

Banned because crazy is distorted..


----------



## Raika (Oct 30, 2008)

banned because distorted is wierd


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 30, 2008)

Banned because wierd isn't weird!


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 30, 2008)

Banned because you're not weird enough


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 30, 2008)

Banned because I want you to show me what's weird enough for you!


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 30, 2008)

Banned because that would involve 4chan


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 30, 2008)

Banned because 4chan  isn't real.....Show me something from real life!!


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 30, 2008)

banned because you will become blind if you see it


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 30, 2008)

Banned because I've seen lots of weird stuff in my life....I doubt that you guys can show me something that would make me go blind!


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 30, 2008)

Banned, rule34 Pokemon


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 30, 2008)

Banned for wha?!


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 30, 2008)

banned for yahh!!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 30, 2008)

Banned for goog!


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 30, 2008)

banned for grog


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 30, 2008)

Banned for toot.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 30, 2008)

Banned for hrth


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 30, 2008)

banned for wub


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 30, 2008)

Banned for... dun dun dunnnn...


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 30, 2008)

banned for...ding....dong..


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 30, 2008)

Banned for the bings and the bongs and glayven.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 30, 2008)

Banned for short sleeves!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 30, 2008)

Banned for Greensleeves!


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 30, 2008)

Fanned for Banning


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 30, 2008)

Banned for playing


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 30, 2008)

banned because i need money to buy a wii so anyone interested in donating some? 
help this poor little kid from the boredom


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 30, 2008)

Banned for being a begging street urchin, go out and rob like any respectable citizen would do!


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 30, 2008)

banned because i want to be different than others(british)


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 30, 2008)

Banned because we're all different....but some  are more different than others!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 30, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Banned because we're all different....but some  are more different than others!



Quoted for truth and banned in the name of the game!


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 30, 2008)

not quoted and banned in the name of SPARTA!!!again


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 30, 2008)

Banned because THIS is Sparta


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 30, 2008)

can't......ban.....you.....from.....all......the laughing!!


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 30, 2008)

Banned for "laughing" to that pic


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 30, 2008)

Banned for disrespecting the funniness that was Meet The Spartans.


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 30, 2008)

banned for not watching scary movie series, they are hell lot of fun


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 30, 2008)

Banned for not realizing that I've seen them all, I saw Scary Movie at the flicks!


----------



## playallday (Oct 30, 2008)

Banned for not being on IRC now.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 30, 2008)

Banned for lying, I am on IRC now.


----------



## playallday (Oct 30, 2008)

Banned for lying, because when I posted that you weren't!


----------



## gizmo_gal (Oct 30, 2008)

Banned for trying to scam folks into paying to have their DS's unbricked, the honest--and more productive thing to do is simply link to a few tutorials.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 30, 2008)

Banned because you always speak the truth!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 30, 2008)

Banned cos you always speak the truth too.


----------



## Law (Oct 30, 2008)

Banned for killing the damn thread.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 30, 2008)

Banned for reminding me that every time I post I kill the damn thread!


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 30, 2008)

Banned because this thread is dead during daytime.


----------



## playallday (Oct 30, 2008)

Banned because it isn't daytime anymore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 .


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 30, 2008)

Banned because, vampires are about to come out!


----------



## ENDscape (Oct 30, 2008)

Banned because vamps are not real, same with santa claus.


----------



## Dark (Oct 30, 2008)

Banned because santa is real you meany!


----------



## ENDscape (Oct 30, 2008)

Banned because santa is your daddy dressep up as santa.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 30, 2008)

Banned because WildWon is santa!!


----------



## Minox (Oct 31, 2008)

Banned because Wildwon almost looks more like Santa than Santa does himself.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 31, 2008)

True that!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Banned because he posted a great picture!!


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 31, 2008)

Banned because your side-view name is Clitoris


----------



## Minox (Oct 31, 2008)

Banned for "not-so-original" avatar.


----------



## mcjones92 (Oct 31, 2008)

Banned because your from Sweden.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 31, 2008)

Banned for being country-ist.


----------



## Gore (Oct 31, 2008)

Banned for having a Peanuts avatar.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 31, 2008)

Banned for having a crack nut avatar!


----------



## ShakeBunny (Oct 31, 2008)

Banned because I've got nothing better to do.


----------



## Frog (Oct 31, 2008)

banned cause i could think of heaps better to do, like give me money...


----------



## Raika (Oct 31, 2008)

banned...do you mean "like *giving* me money..."? if yes your grammar is horrible


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 31, 2008)

Go Go Gadget BAN!


----------



## Raika (Oct 31, 2008)

Go Go Pokeball BAN!


----------



## Frog (Oct 31, 2008)

Go Go ...something really cool Frogpony BAN!


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 31, 2008)

Banned for peeing with your pants down.


----------



## Raika (Oct 31, 2008)

banned for peeing with your pants up


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 31, 2008)

Banned cause I got proof. 



Spoiler












old picture...


----------



## Frog (Oct 31, 2008)

banned cause thats just weird...


----------



## Raika (Oct 31, 2008)

banned...yea why would someone pull their pants all the way down just to pee?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 31, 2008)

Banned because this is a pride game,  not boredom game!!


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 31, 2008)

Banned because this guy will shrink all of your prides!


----------



## Raika (Oct 31, 2008)

banned lol the dog got his shit sent up his ass


----------



## Frog (Oct 31, 2008)

banned for supporting animal cruelty.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 31, 2008)

Banned because I hate people who can torture animals!


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 31, 2008)

banned because im starting to save money to buy new dsi games 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




the world in gonna fail!!


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 31, 2008)

MEGABAN FOR THAT! No, don't buy a DSi! Don't succumb to corporate temptation!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 31, 2008)

Banned because waiting will probably bring you hack of a DSi!!


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 31, 2008)

Banned because the DSi is superficial if you already have one of the older models!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 31, 2008)

Banned because it'll be a great buy if someone has Phat, or none!! (only if they manage to hack it)


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 31, 2008)

Banned because a lot of people are already satisfied with their Phats.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 31, 2008)

Banned because a lot of people are already satisfied with their Lites as well.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 31, 2008)

Banned because I'm  completely aware of that, but many people like to upgrade also!!


----------



## Raika (Oct 31, 2008)

banned...i guess im one of them


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 31, 2008)

Banned
----------- = Susbanneded=raika
Suspend


----------



## Raika (Oct 31, 2008)

Banned+Holaitsme=Bantamari


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 31, 2008)

Raika + BAN = Raiban = Ray Ban


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 31, 2008)

Ban=life
life=organs
organs=tissue
tissue=cells
cells=prison
prison=man rape D:
man rape=trauma 
trauma=trauma center
trauma center=screen rape
screen rape=Dx shopping
Dx shopping=waiting 2 weeks
Waiting 2 weeks=Patience 
Patience=Time
time=money
money=donald trump
donald trump=donald duck
donald duck=throat cancer
throat cancer=smoker


--------------------------------
point is it's endless!!


----------



## Raika (Oct 31, 2008)

simple: 
banned=suspended
suspended=banned
banned=suspended
suspended=banned
and the list continues...


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 31, 2008)

plain: 

BANNED



sppsspspp:
the dsi will be hacked soon and it will be easy.
and i will buy a dsi only for the Dsware but all those game which will be available for download, i can get them from my rom site so theres no point in buy it.


----------



## Raika (Oct 31, 2008)

banned for wasting your money even though Mei-o warned you


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 31, 2008)

banned


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 31, 2008)

banned so i can try out my new magic ban game


----------



## Raika (Oct 31, 2008)

I cast a spell: MAGICAL BAN!!! *loses 100000000000mp* ARGH BANNED!!!


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 31, 2008)

bakaka ban


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 31, 2008)

Banned, I got beaten...


----------



## Raika (Oct 31, 2008)

banned, i think he will


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 31, 2008)

Banned, you better not do so yourself!


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 31, 2008)

:Faceban:


----------



## Raika (Oct 31, 2008)

:chestban:


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 31, 2008)

Bannicula!


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 31, 2008)

BANDANA


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 31, 2008)

happy banloween!!!


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 31, 2008)

Inb4banned.


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 31, 2008)

Banlowe


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 31, 2008)

banned so we can start an argument


----------



## Raika (Oct 31, 2008)

banned, the arguement starts NOW!!


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 31, 2008)

banned as i need to know whats the theme of the argument


----------



## Raika (Oct 31, 2008)

banned....the theme is:
What is the difference between a gorilla, monkey and ape?


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 31, 2008)

Banned because I disagree, that's horribly obvious, let's argue at how Broken Skye is the funniest member ever. >.>


----------



## Raika (Oct 31, 2008)

banned i disagree...Theme: Who's hotter? Shanoa or Tifa?


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 31, 2008)

Banned as there's no contest, Tifa is just a busty slut.


----------



## Raika (Oct 31, 2008)

banned as shanoa is no better!!


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 31, 2008)

Banned as Tifa is just another typical anime-style female lead.









NO CONTEST DOOD!


And guess what? Tifa just wears a sluttier version of Dunning's clothes.


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 31, 2008)

You banstard.


----------



## Raika (Oct 31, 2008)

banned, i meant this pic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




*WHOS HOTTER NOW!!*


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 31, 2008)

Banned because real girls are better.

but shanoa can't win over this 



Spoiler


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 31, 2008)

Banned, ohohoho, you don't want to see what she looks like IRL!


Raika: Banned as that's merely a redesign, not the original so hahaha to you!



Oh and k guys, I'm out, it's getting late.


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 31, 2008)

Banned 


Spoiler











if they were real I'd be scared of them.

I mean green hair and big eyes ?


----------



## Raika (Oct 31, 2008)

Holaitsme said:
			
		

> Banned because real girls are better.
> 
> but shanoa can't win over this
> 
> ...


Banned.....OMG!!! Shes CUTE!! X3 HAHA IN YOUR FACE SHANOA!! Anyway shanoa isnt hot in the first place (UGLY >_>)


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 31, 2008)

Banned because Shanoa kick ass!! She  kicked Draculas ass,  she  can kick anybodies ass!!


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 31, 2008)

Banned because I started playing it like 1 week ago and I'm having a hard time beating the water demon.


----------



## Raika (Oct 31, 2008)

banned...except mine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Edit:yawn ive gotton used to being beaten


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 31, 2008)

Banned for getting used to beatings?!


----------



## Raika (Oct 31, 2008)

banned....yea, thats what i said...


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 31, 2008)

Banned as I am looking for porn.
If you can help me I will reward you


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 31, 2008)

/banned


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 31, 2008)

Unbanned just so I can take great sadistic pleasure in banning you again with a spooky Hallowen ban.  BOOOOO!


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 31, 2008)

banned so i can quote this 



			
				Mei-o said:
			
		

> Banned as there's no contest, Tifa is just a busty slut.



+1 
but what about orihime?


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 31, 2008)

Banned, who is this orihime?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 31, 2008)

Banned for allowing your Gary Glitter side to spill out into the banned game.


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 31, 2008)

Banned because I am not garry glitter! >


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 31, 2008)

Banned cos that wasn't aimed at you, I know you're not Gary Glitter.  Damn you for beating me to baning DarkRey!


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 31, 2008)

so that was aimed at me huh
but my power of gudness prevented the darkness from harming me.
banned


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 31, 2008)

Banned because I'm not sure if Holaitsme is going to ban you before me!


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 31, 2008)

Banned because that's sorta weird...

it says am logged in and viewing this topic but at the time I was  logged out.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 31, 2008)

Banned for breaking GBAtemp!


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 31, 2008)

Banned because I still remember how someone was able to make a topic as a guest but shortly after it was deleted.

(I hope I didn't see too much)


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 31, 2008)

Holaitsme said:
			
		

> Banned because that's sorta weird...
> 
> it says am logged in and viewing this topic but at the time I was  logged out.


HOLD IT!! 
BANJECTIONS!!
how did you know that you were looking at this topic while you were logged out? 
this contradicts with your previous statement.

another mistery in teh gbatemp's underworld


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 31, 2008)

Banned...

I closed my laptop 
then somewhat minutes later I was browsing the forums and checked up on this game and saw my name on the bottom.


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 31, 2008)

when you close the laptop.....
it doesnt have a special command which let you log out everytime you close it!!

BANNED


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 31, 2008)

Banned, I had ran ccleaner before I closed it


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 31, 2008)

Holaitsme said:
			
		

> Banned because I still remember how someone was able to make a topic as a guest but shortly after it was deleted.
> 
> (I hope I didn't see too much)


Banned because I know how was it done....Someone double-registered, and made a topic, after that, that account was deleted, but topic remained....It showed that "Guest" wrote it,  but they deleted that topic too!


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 31, 2008)

Banned toni for great knowledge( thats why u are our master)   


			
				Holaitsme said:
			
		

> Banned, I had ran ccleaner before I closed it


note this point people!!
he ran ccleaner!!
so that means she(
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) was watching PORN!!


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 31, 2008)

Banned.

1. I'm a guy
2. I wasn't watching porn and I usually run it to log me out of all my accounts and I always download a million things and they're left in the recycle bin so ccleaner helps me do both at the same time.


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 31, 2008)

banned
2.in those millions things that u download there should be Porn. 

90% people agree with my statement , 5% said no , others said they will try soon


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 31, 2008)

Banned 

because I can control myself.


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 31, 2008)

banned so trolley cant ban you
banned because u think u can control but u cant control the uncontrollable control!!!


```
ÂÂ2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)ÂÂ

2 Members: TrolleyDave, DarkRey
```


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 31, 2008)

Banned because he doesn't plan to.


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 31, 2008)

banned because you dont have the power to predict his movements 

and say thanks to me for saving u from trolley


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 31, 2008)

Banned cos you didn't save him from me, I'm too busy feeling smug at the fact that I said no flashcarts would work on the DSi and lots of people told me I was wrong to ban people.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 31, 2008)

Banned for feeling smug and once again breaking the ban game you bloody vandal.


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 31, 2008)

whats going one? did u just ban urself?  
why did you do that? you could have asked me, and i could have banned you for free!!
BANNEd


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 31, 2008)

Banned for being a madhead and making me laugh, even if you are a FSpartan.


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 31, 2008)

banned for hating the spartans!!!!!!! even though they are nice and cute!!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 31, 2008)

Banned for mistaking a Persian for a Spartan.  This is what Spartans look like.


----------



## ENDscape (Oct 31, 2008)

The girl in teh blue? banned because this is a real spartan

(| |)
(. w.)
( _____ )


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 31, 2008)

@trolley:banned for mistaking us
we have a strong friendship with the persians 






EDIT: banned for jumping in and declaring urself a SPARTAN. 
IM the REAL SPARTAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
no clones are allowed soon i will release an update which will brick all the clones


----------



## playallday (Oct 31, 2008)

Banned for posting images in "The 'You Are Banned' Game" topic!


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 31, 2008)

banned because theres no rule which state that


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 31, 2008)

Banning playallday instead because a picture is as good as a phrase to a bunny with no ears.


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 31, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Banned for feeling smug and once again breaking the ban game you bloody vandal.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 31, 2008)

Banned for being lazy, and wrong.  Your post came quite quickly after mine, usually I post and everyone takes their holiday!


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 31, 2008)

lol 
banned because we all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you but we dont have enough time to play with each other


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 31, 2008)

now everyone is gone on holiday without me 
bloody rascals!!

banned


----------



## ENDscape (Oct 31, 2008)

What? You banned yourself? Then no need to ban you...But banned anyways


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 31, 2008)

Banned for underestimating the power of the self-ban.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 31, 2008)

Banned for underestimating the power of a self-mod!!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 31, 2008)

Banned for underestimating the powers of a mods self!


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 31, 2008)

Banned for underestimating the powers of vista!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 31, 2008)

@Trolley - Banned for coolness that could freeze 98% of GBAtemp members!!

Hola.....you damn bunny,  jumping in front of me


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 31, 2008)

Banned for mentioning Vista when my PC is barely powerful enough to run XP! lol

Damn you Toni with your robotic typing speeds!

lmao That was pretty mad!


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 31, 2008)

Damn you raika and your sora liking self!

Edit: I wasn't late I just wanted to fit in.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 31, 2008)

Banned for making me


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 31, 2008)

Damn you DarkRey without any reason whatsoever!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I fit too?!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 31, 2008)

Banned for making me  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 even harder!


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 31, 2008)

Banned for not watching the goosebumps marathon.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 31, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Banned for making me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Banning you and your hard..............laugh






I'm not late, I just wanted to write this!!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 31, 2008)

Banned for XXX rudeness.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (It made me laugh though!)


----------



## gizmo_gal (Oct 31, 2008)

Banned for laughing at something that is XXX--Wheres your inner prude, huh?


----------



## ENDscape (Oct 31, 2008)

Your also banned for mentiong XXX


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 31, 2008)

Banned cos now you did too!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 1, 2008)

Banned because I'm  not sure if you saw the hidden word in my last BAN!! (the XXX one)


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 1, 2008)

Banned cos no I didn't but I have now!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 1, 2008)

Banned because you get it now!


----------



## ENDscape (Nov 1, 2008)

Banned because i dont get it? Anyone enlighten me?


----------



## DarkAura (Nov 1, 2008)

Banned for banning a new mod I didnt even know got promoted. o.O


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 1, 2008)

Banned for being late (yes, in the forum updates, and in this game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## DarkAura (Nov 1, 2008)

Banned for confusing me.  I dun get what youre saying.


----------



## ENDscape (Nov 1, 2008)

Banned because you were late in the news and in this game, is waht he's saying.


----------



## DarkAura (Nov 1, 2008)

Banned for not realizing I made this epic game.

Fuck yeah.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 1, 2008)

Banned for creating the most epic thread game I've seen!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 1, 2008)

Banned because you understood me......DarkAura, I meant, you're late on the news update, with new mods and magazine staff additions!! And you were late at banning me, because ENDscape jumped in front of you...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: Damn I'm late.........it took me some time to write this..


----------



## ENDscape (Nov 1, 2008)

HAHA sorry for that.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 1, 2008)

Banned because it's no  problem!


----------



## Minox (Nov 1, 2008)

Banned because it became a problem


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 1, 2008)

Banned because I'm going to watch American Pie 4....I bet it's a crap movie!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 1, 2008)

Banned cos it's not that bad, it's got some laughs in it.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 1, 2008)

Banned because I really do hope so.....I never knew there are 6 American Pies in total!!!

I knew for the first three!!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 1, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Banned because I really do hope so.....I never knew there are 6 American Pies in total!!!
> 
> I knew for the first three!!



Banned so I can warn you that the other two are complete shite, but 4 isn't bad.  The first 20 minutes or so had me pissing myself, the rest is just kind of funny.  The others were like psychological torture!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 1, 2008)

Banned because eventually, I'll watch all of them.....but  I'm  guessing it'll be bad as hell..


----------



## Mei-o (Nov 1, 2008)

Banned because I have no idea what kind of movies the American Pie movies are about.


----------



## Minox (Nov 1, 2008)

Banned because I'm also left in the dark when it comes to the American Pie movies.


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 1, 2008)

Banned as I havent seen any of them.


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 1, 2008)

Banned because you speak lies.


----------



## Raika (Nov 1, 2008)

banned as you speaks truths


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 1, 2008)

Banned as I speak engrishs


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 1, 2008)

Banned as I speak  Croatian!


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 1, 2008)

B4nn3Ð 4$ 1 7¥p3 1n £337$p33|{


----------



## Raika (Nov 1, 2008)

banned i couldnt  care less trying to make out what you are trying to say


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 1, 2008)

okey 
let me clarify to you.
BANNED


----------



## Raika (Nov 1, 2008)

Banned...Let me clarify with you....SUSPENDEEEEED!!!


----------



## Law (Nov 1, 2008)

Banned because I have 999 posts.


----------



## Frog (Nov 1, 2008)

banned for your jealousy over my post count.


----------



## Mei-o (Nov 1, 2008)

Banned because post count doesn't measure a person's credibility.


----------



## Raika (Nov 1, 2008)

ban, it doesnt


----------



## Dark (Nov 1, 2008)

I didn't say banned


----------



## Mei-o (Nov 1, 2008)

Banned, you just did!


----------



## Raika (Nov 1, 2008)

banned for beating me, @ThePinkOne: i havent seen you around in the ban thread before? Your first post here?


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 1, 2008)

Banned as you're too slow!!! Raika!


----------



## Raika (Nov 1, 2008)

banned, i dont care agentbanna!


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 1, 2008)

Banned as I am agentgamma


----------



## Frog (Nov 1, 2008)

Banned as i am not!


----------



## Mei-o (Nov 1, 2008)

Banned as you are Frog!


Raika: He's been here quite some times before, so I ban you for that!


----------



## Raika (Nov 1, 2008)

banned, i didnt know that Mr know-it-all!!


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 1, 2008)

Banned as I AM NOT Barney the Dinosaur


----------



## Frog (Nov 1, 2008)

banned as you should be.


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 1, 2008)

Banned as Barney the Dinosaur is MIKAEL JACKSON!!
A woman in a bunny girl outfit told me


----------



## Frog (Nov 1, 2008)

banned as i wasn't wearing a bunny girl outfit, and im not a woman... infact, i didnt even tell you!


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 1, 2008)

Banned as it was one of these girls http://www.bunnygirlsunleashed.com


----------



## Frog (Nov 1, 2008)

banned because they look nothing like me.


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 1, 2008)

Banned as I DONT want to see you in a bunny girl outfit


----------



## Raika (Nov 1, 2008)

banned....same goes for me


----------



## Frog (Nov 1, 2008)

banned cause your just being shy.


----------



## Raika (Nov 1, 2008)

banned, im not shy in front of bunny froggies


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 1, 2008)

Banned as I would rather see my pocket pc wallpaper (aka the image at post 11660)
uhh.... please ignore that!


----------



## Dark (Nov 1, 2008)

Raika said:
			
		

> banned for beating me, @ThePinkOne: i havent seen you around in the ban thread before? Your first post here?


Banned for asking that.

Na I rarly post here. I have some post back at pages 650's-now


----------



## Raika (Nov 1, 2008)

banned for not banning the person above you(which is agentbanna)


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 1, 2008)

banned because i want to post a post in this topic.


where the hell Trolleydave and Toni are?
i think they drunk too much yesterday so they will be probably sleeping somewhere on the road.
*jump in the car, and heading towards Wales*:evil look:


----------



## xalphax (Nov 1, 2008)

enjoy the rediscovery of the good, old, classic

*BAN!*


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 1, 2008)

banned because I really can't think of anything.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 1, 2008)

Banned for not knowing how to hack the DSi yet.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 1, 2008)

Banned because I know you know, but won't share a secret!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 1, 2008)

Banned cos I can't tell under threat of death from Nintendo or I would.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 1, 2008)

Banned because You can tell it to my ass (it also says Nintendo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 1, 2008)

banned because i will soon leak what trolleydave has founded by using his smally-tiny brain

and i will re-call it  
trolleytool leaked alpha


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 1, 2008)

Banned because Trolley Dave is a big smarty!!


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 1, 2008)

banned for misunderstading 

to have a smart brain, it doesnt have to be big. 
big can come in a small package.


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 1, 2008)

Banned because I don't want to seize control of the symbiotes.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 1, 2008)

Banned because yours is still here!


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 1, 2008)

Banned because your hovering over the "remove signature" button.


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 1, 2008)

Banned for quoting every person you ban.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 1, 2008)

Banned for not air quoting everyone you ban.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 1, 2008)

Banned because I like Simpsons, and I must say, I think that fish is quite cute!! haha


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 1, 2008)

DAMN YOU ALL~


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 1, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Banned for editing.
> 
> 3 in 1!


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 1, 2008)

DarkRey said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 1, 2008)

the god said:
			
		

> you said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 1, 2008)

banned because "You have posted more than the allowed number of quoted blocks of text"


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 1, 2008)

Banned because now you've lured me into making tons of grammatical errors.


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 1, 2008)

Banned for blaming others for your double postings.


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 1, 2008)

xcdjy said:
			
		

> Holaitsme said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


banned because i will blame you everytime i make a mistake


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 1, 2008)

Banned because he will have to go past me if he want's to eat him.


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 1, 2008)

Banned for using pwnt.


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 1, 2008)

i ban that person with that diffuclt(ohh lokk an error) username!!

thanx holaitsme for protecting me!! i love my daddy!!


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 1, 2008)

Banned for being manbearpig.


Darkrey


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 1, 2008)

Banned for being a spiderpig!


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 1, 2008)

Banned for being harry plopper


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 1, 2008)

banned for being bob the builder


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 1, 2008)

Banned for being the worst in disguise.


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 1, 2008)

banned for being bender's boyfriend


----------



## Dark (Nov 1, 2008)

Banned for thinking of nasty stuff!


----------



## playallday (Nov 1, 2008)

Banned for liking pink.


----------



## Dark (Nov 1, 2008)

playallday said:
			
		

> Banned for liking pink.


Banned for being jelous


----------



## playallday (Nov 1, 2008)

ThePinkOne said:
			
		

> playallday said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Banned for not banning xcdjy!


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 1, 2008)

Banned because none of the normal ban crew is here.


----------



## Dark (Nov 1, 2008)

Banned because your one of them!


----------



## Arno (Nov 1, 2008)

Banned because I don't know if you are!


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 1, 2008)

Banned for proving my point.


----------



## JPdensetsu (Nov 1, 2008)

banned for hating me.


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 1, 2008)

Banned, I don't hate anyone.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 1, 2008)

Banned, beve/hexane?!


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 1, 2008)

Banned.


Pshh it was tough love.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 1, 2008)

Banned for 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I will never stop laughing at that guy!


----------



## JPdensetsu (Nov 1, 2008)

banned for be mod


----------



## Frog (Nov 1, 2008)

banned for not.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 1, 2008)

Banned for yes..


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 1, 2008)

Banned for hell yes.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 1, 2008)

Banned for heaven not!


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 1, 2008)

Banned for Purgatory maybe.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 1, 2008)

Banned because I think we actually did the same thing in the past!!


----------



## xalphax (Nov 1, 2008)

banned for being such an awesome leader *obeys*


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 1, 2008)

Banned for letting the Dreamcast games get discontinued.


----------



## xalphax (Nov 1, 2008)

banned, because i am the last one who would do that!

long live the dreamcast! sega4ever!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 2, 2008)

Banned because you're doing really respectful thing by being Straight Edge!!


----------



## Law (Nov 2, 2008)

Banned for polluting the environment!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 2, 2008)

Banned for using the most used reason on me!


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 2, 2008)

Banned because we all have over used banning names.

i.e:holaitsban


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 2, 2008)

Holaitsbanned!!


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 2, 2008)

Law said:
			
		

> Banned for polluting the environment!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 2, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Holaitsbanned!!


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 2, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Banned for using the most used reason on me!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 2, 2008)

Holaitsme said:
			
		

> Banned because we all have over used banning names.


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 2, 2008)

Holaitsme said:
			
		

> Law said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Banned for polluting the environment!


----------



## Law (Nov 2, 2008)

Banned for being a silly prinny!


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 2, 2008)

You are so banned, dood.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 2, 2008)

Banned so I can ask you....dood or kupo?!


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 2, 2008)

DooD all the way 

and banned because I just found out we have a radioactive prinny


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 2, 2008)

Banned for taking so long to  realize it!!


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 2, 2008)

Banned because psycoblaster kept me away from the thread.


----------



## Dark (Nov 2, 2008)

Banned for eatting the pumkin in Toni's avatar. Tasted funny though


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 2, 2008)

Banned for being cloud.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 2, 2008)

Banneditsshion


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 2, 2008)

Banned for being radioactive


----------



## Dark (Nov 2, 2008)

Banned for global warming


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 2, 2008)

Banned cause I just got your little kirby joke.


----------



## Mei-o (Nov 2, 2008)

Banned because you should've gotten it on first look.


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 2, 2008)

Banned because I didn't


----------



## Mei-o (Nov 2, 2008)

Banned for being a bastard, WHO WERE THE PARENTS!?


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 2, 2008)

Banned because next week I'll be GBAtemp Bitch.


----------



## Mei-o (Nov 2, 2008)

Banned, let me correct that, GBATemp man-bitch.


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 2, 2008)

Banned, bitch sounds more natural.


----------



## Mei-o (Nov 2, 2008)

Banstard, there!


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 2, 2008)

Banned as Shanoa isn't hot.


----------



## Raika (Nov 2, 2008)

banned, Shanoa


----------



## Vincent T (Nov 2, 2008)

^ banned because im bored. LOL


----------



## Raika (Nov 2, 2008)

banned, your sig's awesome


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 2, 2008)

Banned, your sigs not awesome


----------



## Raika (Nov 2, 2008)

banned, yours is even worse


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 2, 2008)

Banned as its minimalistic.


----------



## Raika (Nov 2, 2008)

banned, you should make it maximalistic!!


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 2, 2008)

Banned as your avatar is GREAT.
It doesnt have half naked sora in it


----------



## Raika (Nov 2, 2008)

banned, im gonna change it to something better...


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 2, 2008)

Banned because I miss rotating avatars and signatures.


----------



## Raika (Nov 2, 2008)

banned, i dont...


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 2, 2008)

Banned, pssh...your just jealous that you wouldn't be able to make them.


----------



## Raika (Nov 2, 2008)

banned....theres no need to show off your graphic skills and look down on people...


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 2, 2008)

Banned, its about php (but I just took the script from someone )

and my graphic skills suck.

psycoblaster, mei-o, war, and strata8, are probably the best.


----------



## Raika (Nov 2, 2008)

banned, this is getting boring....i think i'll stop banning temporarily....


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 2, 2008)

Banned now lets talk about defragging a computer and how to make batch files.


----------



## Mei-o (Nov 2, 2008)

Banned because I wish I could've used a rotation script!


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 2, 2008)

Banned because I wish I had my own server.


----------



## Mei-o (Nov 2, 2008)

Banned because you should go buy one.


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 2, 2008)

Banned, I wouldn't have much use for it anyways.


----------



## Mei-o (Nov 2, 2008)

Banned for wanting it anyway.


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 2, 2008)

Banned because I can still dream.


----------



## Mei-o (Nov 2, 2008)

Banned because dreams are meant to be fulfilled.


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 2, 2008)

Banned because the cool dreams never get fulfilled.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 2, 2008)

Banned because we aren't fulfilled!


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 2, 2008)

Banned because we are fulfilled.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 2, 2008)

GBAtemp banstard!


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 2, 2008)

Banned for being a little to late at calling me that.


----------



## Raika (Nov 2, 2008)

IM BACK TO ADD SOME FUN TO THIS TOPIC (since its awfully quiet here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) Anyway Banned as you are never too late!


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 2, 2008)

Banned as you keep on changing your avatar.
I liked the Moogle or whatever its called.


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 2, 2008)

Banned for not knowing the secret of alchemy.


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 2, 2008)

Banned for not knowing the answer to life, the universe and everything

Oh BTW its 42!


----------



## Mei-o (Nov 2, 2008)

Banned because it's obviously *7*2, nubcake.


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 2, 2008)

Banned because it's obviously 007 you star on the noob christmas tree.


----------



## Raika (Nov 2, 2008)

banned as i have no idea what you guys are talking about


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 2, 2008)

Banned, as usual you don't.


----------



## Mei-o (Nov 2, 2008)

Banned, on another rare occassion, we agree.


----------



## Raika (Nov 2, 2008)

banned for agreeing


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 2, 2008)

I disagree and for that your banned.


----------



## Raika (Nov 2, 2008)

banned....i agree with you, that means im disgreeing with Mei-o, which also means im disagreeing with you, which means i dont agree with you at all. In short: I disagree. BANNED!


----------



## Mei-o (Nov 2, 2008)

Banned for making something so simple into something complex, keep it simple and clean man!


----------



## Raika (Nov 2, 2008)

Banned as humans have a complex body, which is made up of complex organs and systems, which is made up of complex tissues, which has its own complex function, thus humans have a complex brain, thus having a complex mind, thus having complex thinking....In short, im a complex person...


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 2, 2008)

Banned.

I know a way to confuse him, lets talk about computers.


----------



## Raika (Nov 2, 2008)

Banned, my computer knowledge is 3/10, and you guys are older than me...


----------



## Mei-o (Nov 2, 2008)

Banned because almost everything I know that I learned after I hit 7 is self-taught, now go research some moar!


----------



## Raika (Nov 2, 2008)

banned for changing your avvy....what is it anyway? The girl's so tiny...


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 2, 2008)

Banned because I'm your senpai.


----------



## Mei-o (Nov 2, 2008)

Banned because...hey, you are!


----------



## Raika (Nov 2, 2008)

banned, no youre not.


----------



## Mei-o (Nov 2, 2008)

Banned, hahaha, slowpoke!


----------



## Raika (Nov 2, 2008)

banned for saving me the trouble of editing my post. (im too lazy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ) edit: WTF I GOT BEATEN!!


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 2, 2008)

Banned for having a nice signature radioactive thingy.


----------



## Raika (Nov 2, 2008)

banned, its not a 'thingy' but a 'siggy'


----------



## Mei-o (Nov 2, 2008)

Banned, let's clapclapclap to YOUR siggy! Now go make your own!


----------



## Raika (Nov 2, 2008)

Banned, HAHA SLOWPOKE!!


----------



## Mei-o (Nov 2, 2008)

Banned for being a Squeenix fanboy, oh wait...


Banned because I like the moogle av better!


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 2, 2008)

Banned for stating the obvious, you are now captain obvious.


----------



## Raika (Nov 2, 2008)

banned for stating the obvious as well


----------



## Mei-o (Nov 2, 2008)

Banned because you should really start learning how to use Photoshop to make your own siggies, as for mine, it will remain as text until the day I feel like making a siggy.


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 2, 2008)

Banned because I hate photoshop, its so slow on my p.c!


----------



## Raika (Nov 2, 2008)

Banned, Disgaea is overrated. @ Mei-o: Any online tutorials or anything? And i only have the demo version of photoshop...


----------



## Raika (Nov 2, 2008)

Unbanned for helping me find a tutorial, thx!


----------



## Mei-o (Nov 2, 2008)

Banned, I'll criticize you harshly until you make something good, deal?


----------



## Mei-o (Nov 2, 2008)

Banned because nothing will improve if everyone were so nice.


----------



## Raika (Nov 2, 2008)

banned, my demo's running out, and the product is so darn expensive!!


----------



## Raika (Nov 2, 2008)

Banned, WHAT!!? YOU CAN PIRATE PHOTOSHOP? unreal...*starts googling something*


----------



## Mei-o (Nov 2, 2008)

Banned, but of course! *cough*


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 2, 2008)

Banned combo!


----------



## Mei-o (Nov 2, 2008)

Banned because I never even heard of it.


Toni: Could you delete that gay thread thing? It soured the users in my mind and made my experience less enjoyable.


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 2, 2008)

Banned for not embedding it right.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 2, 2008)

Mei-o said:
			
		

> Banned because I never even heard of it.
> 
> 
> Toni: Could you delete that gay thread thing? It soured the users in my mind and made my experience less enjoyable.


I'm  not sure if I'm allowed to completely trash that topic, I can, but I'm not sure should I.....

Banned so I can go and mod it hardly!!


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 2, 2008)

toni=fail


----------



## Mei-o (Nov 2, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Mei-o said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Banned because you already closed it, deleting will save you the time, I was mod twice, hate filled threads are always eligible for deletion.


----------



## Raika (Nov 2, 2008)

Edit: SELF BANNED FOR BANNING 
ON THE WRONG PAGE


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 2, 2008)

Mei-o said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Banned, now when were you a mod??


----------



## Mei-o (Nov 2, 2008)

Holaitsme said:
			
		

> Mei-o said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Banned, sorry for the confusion, twice on 2 other forums, I quit because I got bored of my job because everyone was so nice because I was so strict about everything.


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 2, 2008)

Banned because am a mod on some other crap forum, to tell the truth I only did it to see how it felt.


----------



## Mei-o (Nov 2, 2008)

Banned because it's only fun when there are people to warn and threads to moderate, it kind of sucks that they all went all goody goody.


----------



## Raika (Nov 2, 2008)

banned for no reason (who needs reasons anyway this is the EDGE OF THE FORUM!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )


----------



## Frog (Nov 2, 2008)

banned because even EOF needs reason, Testing area however...


----------



## Raika (Nov 2, 2008)

banned i dont care


----------



## Frog (Nov 2, 2008)

banned for hurting my feelings.


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 2, 2008)

Banned because feelings don't matter in the eof.


----------



## Raika (Nov 2, 2008)

Edit: Banned, Holaitsme said whatever that's needed to be said...


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 2, 2008)

Banned because I think  I cleaned the gay marriage thread up!!


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 2, 2008)

banned where? what?when?


----------



## Raika (Nov 2, 2008)

banned, here, the gay poll thing, now!


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 2, 2008)

Banned for not recharging your batterys


----------



## Raika (Nov 2, 2008)

banned for spelling batteries wrong


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 2, 2008)

Banned as speling is nto impotant


----------



## Mei-o (Nov 2, 2008)

Banned because I get irritated by wrong spellings for some reason.


----------



## Raika (Nov 2, 2008)

banned, i feel the same way...


----------



## Mei-o (Nov 2, 2008)

Banned because Taiga bites(or punch or kick or anything else more violent) if you get too close.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 2, 2008)

Banned because I don't mind wrong spelling, as long as it's not bad as VISHIs or beves!


----------



## Mei-o (Nov 2, 2008)

Banned, uber slow Toni!


----------



## Raika (Nov 2, 2008)

banned for double posting


----------



## Raika (Nov 2, 2008)

banned, im still trying to pirate photoshop....


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 2, 2008)

Banned, photoshop is like the easiest software to pirate.


----------



## Raika (Nov 2, 2008)

banned, the friggin download keeps breaking and failing halfway...


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 2, 2008)

Banned for friggin in the riggin.


----------



## B-Blue (Nov 2, 2008)

Banned cuz you made me lol


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 2, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Banned for friggin in the riggin.


Banned because I'm probably the only one who gets the reference! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




B-Blue, banned for loling at something as serious as that!


----------



## Dark (Nov 2, 2008)

Cute


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 2, 2008)

Banned for that!


----------



## Dark (Nov 2, 2008)

banned for what?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 2, 2008)

Banned for dot!!


----------



## Dark (Nov 2, 2008)

Banned for what dot?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 2, 2008)

Banned for cute!


----------



## Dark (Nov 2, 2008)

Banned for saying cute!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 2, 2008)

Banned for boot!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 2, 2008)

Banned for Dr Marten!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 2, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Banned for Dr Marten!








Mate, today I just bought a bowler hat!!!!! (I couldn't find the original here in Croatia, but I got the closest I could find)

I LOVE your avatar, by far the best you've had!!!!!

Not banned for that! Ultra-Violence!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 2, 2008)

Not banned for impressing me more and more eachy time you post! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ACO is one of my favourite stories of all time.  Then banned cos even mods shouldn't get special treatment!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 2, 2008)

Haha, I agree A Clockwork Orange really is one of the best and most shocking stories ever written!!
I'm guessing  you've read the book too?! I have read the English and Croatian!

And  movie is also fantastic!

Man....banned because I'm all hyped right now!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 2, 2008)

Banned cos I haven't read the book! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I ordered it yesterday though. I've been meaning to read it since I was a teen but just never picked up, typical me!


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 2, 2008)

banned as you finally for first time(not sure) have an avatar
is that you on the sig?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 2, 2008)

Banned cos I always have an avatar, it's just the first time I've had a graphical sig.  It's my face in the sig put onto Dexter Morgans head.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 2, 2008)

Banned for not reading the book!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I LOVED it, but funny thing, it's almost exactly to the movie!
It's kinda hard to read, because it has many foreign words!

I hope you get the version with the last chapter (they left it out in the movie, and US version of the book, however, UK should have full version of story)


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 2, 2008)

Banned for getting me worried about the version I ordered!  I forgot to check. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Should be OK though, I ordered it from Amazon UK.  I'll have to go back and check now though. lol

edit : Just checked and it says it's got the last chapter.


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 2, 2008)

banned as that might not have the middle chapter


----------



## Nottulys (Nov 2, 2008)

banned because I havent been here since like page 600 or something.


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 2, 2008)

banned so i can say welcome back


----------



## Dark (Nov 2, 2008)

O_O *stares at you*


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 2, 2008)

Banned because he should wait till page 1200 now!


----------



## ENDscape (Nov 2, 2008)

Banned because that will be in like a week at this rate of banning.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 2, 2008)

Banned because I'm hoping to keep this game alive at least one more year or so, and I really wonder how many replies and pages we'll have then!!


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 2, 2008)

Banned because we're near-ish page 800


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 2, 2008)

Banned so  we would approach even closer!


----------



## ENDscape (Nov 2, 2008)

Banned for a good cause. Closer to 800 pages.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 2, 2008)

Banned for the same reason!


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 2, 2008)

Banned?


----------



## ENDscape (Nov 2, 2008)

Why would you do that? Your banned !


----------



## Beatchu (Nov 2, 2008)

Banned for using your instead of you're.


----------



## ENDscape (Nov 2, 2008)

Banned because this isnt school and i dont care about my engrish.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 2, 2008)

Banned because spelling is reflection of somebodies discipline!


----------



## Minox (Nov 2, 2008)

Banned because Fallout 3 is awesome and I think you'd like it.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 2, 2008)

Banned because I know I'd like it....but I don't play games on anything other than Nintendo handhelds!!


----------



## ENDscape (Nov 2, 2008)

banned because you're missing out on good things.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 2, 2008)

Banned because I'm aware of it....but I'm missing on my life by playing on my handhelds solely.....imagine how would my life look if I played PC/PlayStation/Wii/xBox games?!?!

And besides, I have no desire....I'm completely satisfied with my pocket consoles!


----------



## Beatchu (Nov 2, 2008)

Banned 'cause your ban was too long.


----------



## ENDscape (Nov 2, 2008)

Banned because its a classic ban.


----------



## Dark (Nov 2, 2008)

Banned for not knowing what you guys are saying


----------



## ENDscape (Nov 2, 2008)

Banned for wanting to reach 800 pages by posting twice.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 2, 2008)

Banned for cloning  your posts!

EDIT: ENDscape....damnit!!


----------



## ENDscape (Nov 2, 2008)

Slow today eh Toni?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 2, 2008)

Well, for me, very busy day!!

Banned because there is nothing wrong with slow days!


----------



## ENDscape (Nov 2, 2008)

Banned because being its alot of busy work to be a mod XD


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 2, 2008)

Banned for speaking the truth!


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 2, 2008)

Banned because you need the green badge.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 3, 2008)

Banned because I'll do my best to be a good mod, and one day get promotion to a Global Mod, and get my name in green!!!!!


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 3, 2008)

banned so I could beat thepinkone.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 3, 2008)

Banned because you beat him to it totally!!
Even I did it!!


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 3, 2008)

Banned because I could easily beat him with dial up.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 3, 2008)

Banned because you could beat him with the ISDN too!


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 3, 2008)

Banned, now don't forget the ISBN.


----------



## ENDscape (Nov 3, 2008)

BAnned beacuse i want to read that book


----------



## Arno (Nov 3, 2008)

Banned because reading real books is bad for you. BAD for you, I tell ya!


----------



## ENDscape (Nov 3, 2008)

Banned because no!


----------



## Arno (Nov 3, 2008)

Banned for lack of good reasoning. (or lack thereof.)


----------



## Mei-o (Nov 3, 2008)

Banned because reading enriches the mind and imagination.


----------



## Arno (Nov 3, 2008)

Banned for... wrong.


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 3, 2008)

Banned because it does.


----------



## Arno (Nov 3, 2008)

Banned because you're all wrong! Reading is BAD! BAD, I tells ya!


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 3, 2008)

Banned..what did you do when you replied to me?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 3, 2008)

Banned because he wrote when he replied, he read your reply!


----------



## Pizzaroo (Nov 3, 2008)

Banned because I lost track of what was going on.


----------



## Vincent T (Nov 3, 2008)

^ banned becuase im bored.


----------



## Nottulys (Nov 3, 2008)

banned because your face.


----------



## Frog (Nov 3, 2008)

banned because your eyes.


----------



## Mei-o (Nov 3, 2008)

Banned because your mouth.


----------



## Frog (Nov 3, 2008)

banned because your teeth.


----------



## Mei-o (Nov 3, 2008)

Banned because your tongue.


----------



## Frog (Nov 3, 2008)

banned because your monkey.


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 3, 2008)

Banned because your tinymonkey


----------



## Mei-o (Nov 3, 2008)

Banned because your megamonkey.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 3, 2008)

Banned because your BoneMonkey!


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 3, 2008)

Banned because your orcmonkey.


----------



## Galacta (Nov 3, 2008)

Banned because of your ass.


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 3, 2008)

Banned because toni's sweet nintendo labeled ass.


----------



## Galacta (Nov 3, 2008)

^Banned because youre ass wouldnt fit into the toilet.


----------



## Raika (Nov 3, 2008)

banned as yours wouldnt fit either


----------



## Galacta (Nov 3, 2008)

Banned because of total awesomeness.


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 3, 2008)

Raika said:
			
		

> banned as yours wouldnt fit either


hehe you finally pirated photoshop.

Ban.


----------



## Galacta (Nov 3, 2008)

Banned because Youre jealous of Raika's Mad Photoshop SKILLZ


I swear Raika Can Do Better than Me.


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 3, 2008)

banned because im trying to pronounce ur name but is really hard


----------



## Raika (Nov 3, 2008)

banned, whaddya think my new sig?


----------



## Galacta (Nov 3, 2008)

Raika said:
			
		

> banned, whaddya think my new sig?


Looks similar to your other sig.....
Banned.


----------



## Frog (Nov 3, 2008)

banned cause i cant remember your old one... but it looks nice!

Darn my slow frogpony legs!


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 3, 2008)

banned before someone else ban you
drink some Redbulls i mean REDFROGS


----------



## Galacta (Nov 3, 2008)

Banned because I looked before i Leaped, You didnt.


----------



## Raika (Nov 3, 2008)

banned, i got beaten by 2 people!! @ Frog: thanks (im still a noob so...)


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 3, 2008)

Banned because I want to push in the line!!


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 3, 2008)

ahh banned as you all late
and banned for jumping in the line


----------



## Galacta (Nov 3, 2008)

Banned 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 BANNNNNNNNNNNNNNEEEEEEEEEDDDDDDD! I dont know why im going hyper.


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 3, 2008)

banned as this need to go to 800 pages in less than 30 minutes

*Posts merged*

banned as i really want this to go

*Posts merged*

banned for replying


----------



## Galacta (Nov 3, 2008)

Banned because I want you to STFU


Jokes.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 3, 2008)

Banned for the 800 pages sake!!


----------



## Frog (Nov 3, 2008)

banned for 800 pages of ban!
almost...


----------



## Galacta (Nov 3, 2008)

Banned. Now it SHOULD BE 800 PAGES!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 3, 2008)

Banned becAUSE IT IS!!


----------



## Mei-o (Nov 3, 2008)

Banned for stealing the first post on the 800th page and for turning down my siggy!


Toni: Banned for beating me to banning the first post on the 800th page!


----------



## Galacta (Nov 3, 2008)

Banned because you are playing the "You Are Banned" Game!

Anyways Mei-o, that was a great siggy of Yours.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 3, 2008)

Banned because words without the act, doesn't mean anything!!


----------



## Galacta (Nov 3, 2008)

Banned Because I killed you.


----------



## Raika (Nov 3, 2008)

banned, i killed him first


----------



## Frog (Nov 3, 2008)

banned because you cant have killed him first, because i killed you before that.


----------



## Raika (Nov 3, 2008)

banned because a ghost killed you before you killed me....(it scared you to death)


----------



## Frog (Nov 3, 2008)

banned cause it can't have scared me to death, i got the ghostbusters on my side!
*plays ghostbuster theme song*


----------



## Raika (Nov 3, 2008)

Banned, i got the ghostbusters Busters on MY SIDE (which mean they bust the ghostbusters)


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 3, 2008)

Banned because you can have all the "busters" of the world!! I have Radioactive Force on my side!!


----------



## Raika (Nov 3, 2008)

Banned....My usual statement that i use frequently: "I COULDN'T CARE LESS!".


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 3, 2008)

Banned for having a catchphrase.


----------



## Raika (Nov 3, 2008)

banned, whos that in your sig?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 3, 2008)

Banned for not noticing that I'd posted a few pages back that it's my face put on top of Dexters, made by the very talented p1ngpong.


----------



## Raika (Nov 3, 2008)

banned, oh yea i remember you saying you look like a thug without a beard or something...


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 3, 2008)

Banned for being a thug4life.


----------



## Raika (Nov 3, 2008)

banned, he was online just now...


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 3, 2008)

banned, I know.


----------



## Raika (Nov 3, 2008)

banned, who cares...


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 3, 2008)

Banned because everyone cares.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 3, 2008)

Banned because I agree!!


----------



## Minox (Nov 3, 2008)

Banned for having a new avatar.


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 3, 2008)

Banned because wildwon has the same type


----------



## Minox (Nov 3, 2008)

Banned because I've noticed that, but still -


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 3, 2008)

Banned because he made it for us.....for laughs!!  Wham! rules...


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 3, 2008)

Banned for Radioactive sig!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 3, 2008)

Banned for tears in your eyes!


----------



## Minox (Nov 3, 2008)

Banned because I'm thinking of reviving my original avatar.


----------



## ENDscape (Nov 3, 2008)

Banned because CATS!


----------



## Minox (Nov 3, 2008)

Banned because I love cats


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 3, 2008)

Banned because I'm loving your current one!


----------



## Minox (Nov 3, 2008)

Banned because it's quite decent now, but it looked much better in full resolution.

Still love cats though


----------



## ENDscape (Nov 3, 2008)

Neko neko neko neko ban


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 3, 2008)

Ban ban ban ban neko


----------



## Minox (Nov 3, 2008)

BTW, banned for liking my avatar


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 3, 2008)

Banned for not expressioning yourself if you like mine!


----------



## Minox (Nov 3, 2008)

Banned because I can't, it's...uhm... weird...


----------



## ENDscape (Nov 3, 2008)

Banned for LOLZ


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 3, 2008)

Banned for having molls.


----------



## ShakeBunny (Nov 3, 2008)

Banned for using Venom as an avatar. Are you Venom? That would be cool.


----------



## ShakeBunny (Nov 3, 2008)

*self-ban*

Where is everyone?


----------



## Arno (Nov 3, 2008)

Banned for thinking nobody was here to ban you. (I ALWAYS am. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Minox (Nov 3, 2008)

Simple ban


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 3, 2008)

Very very complicated BAN!!


----------



## xalphax (Nov 3, 2008)

sokoban!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 3, 2008)

Dokoban!


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 3, 2008)

professional and nothing else ban!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 3, 2008)

Amateur and most hurtful, ban!


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 3, 2008)

Intermediate and confused ban!


----------



## Galacta (Nov 3, 2008)

Chuck Norris Ban!!!!!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 3, 2008)

Clint Eastwood BAN!


----------



## Galacta (Nov 3, 2008)

MR. T Ban!


----------



## Minox (Nov 4, 2008)

*??*


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 4, 2008)

D:


----------



## ENDscape (Nov 4, 2008)

DX


----------



## Minox (Nov 4, 2008)

Banned for not banning.


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 4, 2008)

:'O
 banned!


----------



## Minox (Nov 4, 2008)

Holaitsme said:
			
		

> :'O
> banned!


Banned because I saw that ban.


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 4, 2008)

Banned as I see no blood.


----------



## Galacta (Nov 4, 2008)

;P       MEH! Banned!


----------



## Minox (Nov 4, 2008)

Banned for having a long username.


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 4, 2008)

Banned because I escaped.


----------



## Galacta (Nov 4, 2008)

Banned because i have a meaning in my user, you dont

Poke arc en ciel means "Pokerainbow" If you wanna know.


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 4, 2008)

Banned because it does have a meaning.


----------



## Galacta (Nov 4, 2008)

Banned because youre a bitch.


JOKES. Banned  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*Posts merged*

Banned because youre a bitch.


JOKES. Banned


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 4, 2008)

Banned, the tittle was given to me by a mod.


----------



## Galacta (Nov 4, 2008)

Banned because your title was given by a mod.



I DONT FRIGGIN CARE IF I DONT HAVE A CUSTOMIZED TITLE!


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 4, 2008)

Banned because my tittle isn't custom.


----------



## Galacta (Nov 4, 2008)

Banned because RAWR!



I dont know why i did that


----------



## Mei-o (Nov 4, 2008)

Banned for being a nubcake, that was obviously custom.


----------



## Galacta (Nov 4, 2008)

Banned bacause............... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 1+1=2
Going hyper again


----------



## Mei-o (Nov 4, 2008)

Banned because you're making me feel like writing up a really complicated calculation that only ends with 1 as the answer.


----------



## Galacta (Nov 4, 2008)

Banned because your asscrack was the national highway.

Jokes.


----------



## Mei-o (Nov 4, 2008)

Banned for cheesy jokes.


----------



## Galacta (Nov 4, 2008)

BANNED BECAUSE IM NOT TRYING TO BE FREAKIN' FUNNY!


----------



## Arno (Nov 4, 2008)

Banned for being really funny, even though not trying to be so.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 4, 2008)

Banned for being successful.


----------



## Galacta (Nov 4, 2008)

Banned because you were unsuccessful.


----------



## Mei-o (Nov 4, 2008)

Banned...I knew it...


----------



## Galacta (Nov 4, 2008)

Banned.......I Knew it as well.....


----------



## ENDscape (Nov 4, 2008)

Banned, i didnt...


----------



## Galacta (Nov 4, 2008)

Banned, We all knew it, You didnt.


----------



## ENDscape (Nov 4, 2008)

Knew what?? All i know is you're banned.


----------



## Galacta (Nov 4, 2008)

Banned. Cause i AM NOT banned.(well you are not banned as well damn)


----------



## ENDscape (Nov 4, 2008)

Yes you are banned. Banned again for being banned.


----------



## Mei-o (Nov 4, 2008)

Banned for getting banned for the nth time.


----------



## Galacta (Nov 4, 2008)

Banned....Banneddd......Banneedddd....RAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
!       Banned for being banned for the tenth.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 4, 2008)

Banned for posting 11.735469873456 bans that say the same thing using different words.


----------



## distorted.freque (Nov 4, 2008)

Banned for making my head spin with numbers! D:


----------



## Galacta (Nov 4, 2008)

Banned.........  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  MOD.


----------



## distorted.freque (Nov 4, 2008)

Banned for a useless nonesensical ban reason! ;D


----------



## Arno (Nov 4, 2008)

Banned for the best reason ever:

You made so much sense.


----------



## distorted.freque (Nov 4, 2008)

Banned for agreeing with me. :3


----------



## Galacta (Nov 4, 2008)

I have to agree with you as well.

Banned.


----------



## distorted.freque (Nov 4, 2008)

Banned for having such a long, unpronounceable name. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 What do I call you, good sir?


----------



## Mei-o (Nov 4, 2008)

Banned because he's a Pokemon and L'Arc-en-ciel freak.


----------



## distorted.freque (Nov 4, 2008)

Banned because I don't know what L'Arc-en-ciel means! Explain. D


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 4, 2008)

Banned cos I haven't got a clue either!


----------



## Mei-o (Nov 4, 2008)

It's a BANneD, a kind of sucky one at that, it supposedly means 'the rainbow' in french...rainbow...hahahahahahahahaha!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 4, 2008)

Banned because there is no mercy in the Cobra Kai dojo.


----------



## Vincent T (Nov 4, 2008)

^ banned becuase at least I have a face. xD


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 4, 2008)

Banned for shouting nonsense.


----------



## distorted.freque (Nov 4, 2008)

Banned for looking like a cute little penguin.


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 4, 2008)

Banned, of course you can.


----------



## ENDscape (Nov 4, 2008)

Banned because thats not a penguin dood.


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 4, 2008)

Banned because they resemble penguins dood.


----------



## ENDscape (Nov 4, 2008)

Prinnies are prinnies dood ban dood.


----------



## Galacta (Nov 4, 2008)

Ban dood prinnies are supah cute dood.


			
				Mei-o said:
			
		

> Banned because he's a Pokemon and L'Arc-en-ciel freak.


No i am not a pokemon freak.
I just like the name dood.L'arc-en-ciel is a good band though dood.
Ban for you as well dood.


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 4, 2008)

Banned, do you know why were adding dood?


----------



## Galacta (Nov 4, 2008)

Banned, I do. I have my reasons.


----------



## Raika (Nov 4, 2008)

Banned, what reasons?


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 4, 2008)

Banned as they are 4chan reasons.


----------



## Raika (Nov 4, 2008)

Banned, gbatemp isnt 4chan...


----------



## Galacta (Nov 4, 2008)

Banned, Were serious.



http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=79197

Were serious.


----------



## Raika (Nov 4, 2008)

banned, yeah, you "WERE" serious...


----------



## Galacta (Nov 4, 2008)

Banned, damn you!

I HAVE my reasons. But theyre not *4CHAN reasons.*


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 4, 2008)

Banned as they are "G rated" reasons.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 4, 2008)

Banned for doing dirty deeds that are done dirt cheap.


----------



## Galacta (Nov 4, 2008)

Banned, at least they are not *Violent reasons!*


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 4, 2008)

Banned for being kurious oranj.


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 4, 2008)

Banned for having the only tinypic image to not have a number in it.

Edit:just checked my avatar.


----------



## Galacta (Nov 4, 2008)

Does anyone upload there pics on Photobucket?
If not,youre banned.


----------



## Raika (Nov 4, 2008)

banned for spelling tinypic wrongly even after editing your post. Edit: Wtf got beaten...


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 4, 2008)

Banned as I've changed my opinion on shanoa.


----------



## Raika (Nov 4, 2008)

banned, good or bad?


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 4, 2008)

Banned, good.


----------



## Raika (Nov 4, 2008)

banned, i still dont find anything great about her...


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 4, 2008)

Banned as I agree with mei-o and toni now.


----------



## Raika (Nov 4, 2008)

banned, couldnt care less...


----------



## Galacta (Nov 4, 2008)

Raika said:
			
		

> banned for spelling tinypic wrongly even after editing your post. Edit: Wtf got beaten...


You got Friggin beaten a long Time AGO!
Banned.


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 4, 2008)

Banned for bringing up the past.


----------



## Galacta (Nov 4, 2008)

Banned, I brought the past.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 4, 2008)

Banned for yelling oogitee boogitee at random people in the street.


----------



## Raika (Nov 4, 2008)

banned wut?


----------



## Galacta (Nov 4, 2008)

BANNED! I dont know why.


----------



## Raika (Nov 4, 2008)

banned, i love banning


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 4, 2008)

Banned because you're about to break out into a Boomtown Rats song.


----------



## Galacta (Nov 4, 2008)

Banned, you make the weirdest things ever.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 4, 2008)

Banned for putting together a massive army made of bull ants in a dastardly plan to take over Shanghai.


----------



## Galacta (Nov 4, 2008)

Banned, we know.


----------



## Raika (Nov 4, 2008)

banned, hes mocking you...


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 4, 2008)

Banned for chasing rabbits down poirpose blow holes.


----------



## Raika (Nov 4, 2008)

banned for having such a wild imagination and wierd vocabulary


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 4, 2008)

Banned for hating Mario but liking Megaman spinoffs


----------



## Galacta (Nov 4, 2008)

To Raika.
Banned because 76% will bash you. YOU HATE MARIO?


----------



## Raika (Nov 4, 2008)

@AgentGamma:banned, cant you see im trying to be funny and contradict the mario in my sig? And i dont hate mario, hes awesome...
Edit: @poke.....: Banned for beating me again


----------



## Galacta (Nov 4, 2008)

Raika said:
			
		

> banned, cant you see im trying to be funny and contradict the mario in my sig? And i dont hate mario, hes awesome...


Well........ even though youre joking....they will still bash you...banned


----------



## Mei-o (Nov 4, 2008)

Banned because you're trying to be funny too.


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 4, 2008)

Banned as the eof is starting to scare me.


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 4, 2008)

Banned as 
THIS

IS


----------



## Raika (Nov 4, 2008)

banned....meh


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 4, 2008)

Banned for eating greens on a purple day.


----------



## Galacta (Nov 4, 2008)

Banned............This is my post.


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 4, 2008)

Banned for having such a lame reason.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 4, 2008)

Banned for having such a game reason.


----------



## Raika (Nov 4, 2008)

banned, YOU BEAT ME!!


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 4, 2008)

Banned for having such a good reason.


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 4, 2008)

Banned, look at the terror I have caused.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 4, 2008)

Banned for displaying droogish behaviour.


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 4, 2008)

Banned displaying orc like behaviors.


----------



## Raika (Nov 4, 2008)

banned, you forgot the "for"


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 4, 2008)

Banned for being detective obvious......again.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 4, 2008)

Banned for being a descendant of the great Cornholio.


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 4, 2008)

Banned as those medical pills made me do it.


----------



## Mei-o (Nov 4, 2008)

Banned because dojos are supposed to be merciless.


Hola: Banned for overdosing pills.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 4, 2008)

Banned for being a testee.


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 4, 2008)

Banned for no duck


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 4, 2008)

Banned, RUN E.T!


----------



## Mei-o (Nov 4, 2008)

Banned because you like Godot Burgers, toasted on his visors.


Hola: BANNED! WHY MUST EVERYONE BE SO QUICK TODAY!?


----------



## Raika (Nov 4, 2008)

banned, fuck beaten again...


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 4, 2008)

Banned for causing a 12 ban pile up on the Autoban.


----------



## Raika (Nov 4, 2008)

BANNED FOR BEING SLOW!!!


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 4, 2008)

Banned for being uber slow.


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 4, 2008)

BANNED FOR LIKING MEGAMAN SPINOFFS THAT ARENT X

dammit holaitsme beat me


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 4, 2008)

Banned because all of ya are too slow.


----------



## Raika (Nov 4, 2008)

banned, haha Edit: Omg beaten...Are you on speed pills today?


----------



## Mei-o (Nov 4, 2008)

BANNED, LOLEVERYONE'S SO SLOW AND QUICK TODAY!


----------



## Sh!fT_23 (Nov 4, 2008)

Banned cause i havent posted since back on page 646.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 4, 2008)

Banned for use of the number 23 in a 23 paranoid society.


----------



## Raika (Nov 4, 2008)

banned for being named travvy trave


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 4, 2008)

Banned as I can use 23 when I like 

23 23 23 23 23 23 23 23 23 23 23 23 23 23 23 23 23 23 23 23 23 23 23 23 23 23 23 23 23 23 23 23 23 23 23 23 23 23 23 23 23 23 23 23 23 23 23 23 23 23 23


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 4, 2008)

Banned because kung fu Steve Urkel kicks ass.


----------



## Sh!fT_23 (Nov 4, 2008)

first post on page whoo, also banned because im root of paranoia for a reason


----------



## Raika (Nov 4, 2008)

banned, all of you are too slow, i can tell as the three who posted above me posted at the same time!!


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 4, 2008)

Banned because with the right timing you can win against the odds of time.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 4, 2008)

Banned for getting in my way for the 1,000th time in this thread!


----------



## Raika (Nov 4, 2008)

banned meh, Edit: slowpoke


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 4, 2008)

D:


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 4, 2008)

Banned as


----------



## Sh!fT_23 (Nov 4, 2008)

first post on page whoo, also banned because im root of paranoia for a reason


Edit: Banned because god damn flood control ruined it


----------



## Raika (Nov 4, 2008)

banned for being so random
edit:eff beaten again


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 4, 2008)

Banned for talking more nonsense then a TV evangelist.


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 4, 2008)

Banned because agentgamma inspired me to post this.


----------



## Raika (Nov 4, 2008)

banned lol


----------



## Mei-o (Nov 4, 2008)

Banned for lazy reasoning.


----------



## Galacta (Nov 4, 2008)

Banned because of this


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 4, 2008)

Banned as


----------



## oliebol (Nov 4, 2008)

Banned for posting at page 813...


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 4, 2008)

Banned for hypocritical reason!! You did it too!!


----------



## Hehe Moo (Nov 4, 2008)

Banned for posting at post #12187.







 You can't say "you did it too" to me xD


----------



## Raika (Nov 4, 2008)

banned for trying to be smart


----------



## Galacta (Nov 4, 2008)

Banned for trying to fire a beam to me but it FAILED.


----------



## Raika (Nov 4, 2008)

banned, when did i do that?


----------



## Galacta (Nov 4, 2008)

You did it  before I posted! AURA POWAA!
anyways...You were also banned for doing this...


----------



## Raika (Nov 4, 2008)

banned, wtf...


----------



## Galacta (Nov 4, 2008)

As what someone said....Banned for lazy reasoning.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 4, 2008)

Banned http://www.hersenscheet.com/loi/hitler1.swf


----------



## Raika (Nov 4, 2008)

Banned, this is a free banning thread! Edit: ~beaten~


----------



## Galacta (Nov 4, 2008)

Raika said:
			
		

> Banned, this is a free banning thread! Edit: ~beaten~


Banned, because you got beaten.


----------



## oliebol (Nov 4, 2008)

banned for quoting


----------



## Raika (Nov 4, 2008)

@Poke....:THANK YOU MR OBVIOUS! Im not Mr obvious anymore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





! Edit:banned....you know wat i mean


----------



## Galacta (Nov 4, 2008)

Banned,because I will PWN you at Megaman Star Force.


----------



## Raika (Nov 4, 2008)

banned for playing it....(i stopped a loooooong time ago when my save got deleted)


----------



## Galacta (Nov 4, 2008)

Banned......... Thats Really sad...... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just Jokes i never played It.


----------



## Raika (Nov 4, 2008)

banned for pretending


----------



## Mei-o (Nov 4, 2008)

Banned for having a low quality siggy, PNG please, or at least JPEG-12.


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 4, 2008)

Banned because he's barely learning.

but it is rather blurry.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 4, 2008)

Banned because your is quite great!!! Me likes all your siggies!!


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 4, 2008)

Banned, why thank you.

Yours are great too but you have much more patients as I get bored of mine really fast.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 4, 2008)

Well, I can't find time to edit mine, because this is not the final version...I have still to improve it!!

Banned because I like how you change it every now and then!!


----------



## Raika (Nov 4, 2008)

banned for not having time.
@Mei-o: When i save it as a Png file its size becomes 85kb++, so i cant upload it


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 4, 2008)

banned, save it as jpeg but keep it at maximum.

@toni I like how your able to make it from scratch and they always end up being really awesome. 

(I use too many brush packs  :'D)


----------



## Raika (Nov 4, 2008)

banned, even after doing that my image ends up as 86kb


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 4, 2008)

Holaitsme said:
			
		

> banned, save it as jpeg but keep it at maximum.
> 
> @toni I like how your able to make it from scratch and they always end up being really awesome.
> 
> (I use too many brush packs  :'D)


I don't use custom brashes at all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And thanks for that, I always try to make stuff that fits my personality 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Raika, banned because you should use "Save for WEB" option!


----------



## psycoblaster (Nov 4, 2008)

banned because it is brush, not brash.
banned again for NOT using custom brushes.


----------



## oliebol (Nov 4, 2008)

banned for banning twice in one post


----------



## psycoblaster (Nov 4, 2008)

banned for not banning twice on one post


----------



## Raika (Nov 4, 2008)

banned, same goes for you....
@toni: wat Save for WEB option?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 4, 2008)

It's the type of saving in Photoshop..Don't use regular save as, but save for WEB, and you'll get few options for tweaking compression and stuff..

Banned if you're not using Photoshop!


----------



## Raika (Nov 4, 2008)

banned, i am


----------



## psycoblaster (Nov 4, 2008)

banned for banning yourself.


----------



## Raika (Nov 4, 2008)

banned for misreading my post, get a pair of spectacles...


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 4, 2008)

Banned because you did ban yourself in Yoda style!!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 4, 2008)

Banned for fillying with the malchicks in this thread my droog!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 4, 2008)

Banned for hanging at the Korova milkbar with me!!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 4, 2008)

Banned for appreciating the greatness that is moloko plus.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 4, 2008)

Banned because you prefer Moloko Drencrom, while I like Moloko Vellocet!!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 4, 2008)

Banned for listening to angels trumpets and devils trombones.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 4, 2008)

Banned because I guessing that you could never stand to see a filthy, dirty old drunkie, howling away at the filthy songs of his fathers and going blerp, blerp in between as it might be a filthy old orchestra in his stinking rotten guts.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 4, 2008)

Banned for saying one of my favourite lines of all time, not just from ACO but from any movie!  And double banned for reminding me of one of my favourite shots from any movie (when they first enter the tunnel and the shadows spread across the floor, pure menace even before a word is spoken!). now where did I put my DVD!

Oh yeah and triple banned for being a master of the ole nadsat!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 4, 2008)

Banned because I know that this will give you goosebumps!!



Spoiler


----------



## Minox (Nov 4, 2008)

Banned because it didn't give me goosebumps since I don't recognize it.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 4, 2008)

Banned because it gave me goosebumps!  True menace captured on celluloid.

Watch A Clockwork Orange, it's a masterpiece.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 4, 2008)

@ Minox_IX: Banned for not appreciating perfection, that is Clockwork Orange!

TrolleyDave, banned because I hope you'll enjoy your book when you start reading..


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 4, 2008)

Banned for making me eager for the book to arrive, bloody slow UK postal service! (It was sent out on Saturday damnit!)


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 4, 2008)

Banned because I actually got desire to read it again!! Tell you what....Tell me when you get it, and I'll read it the same time you will!


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 4, 2008)

Banned for starting a GBAtemp book club


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 4, 2008)

Banned cos that's a bloody good idea! The Toni And Dave GBAtemp Book Of The Month.  Like Oprahs book club but with good books!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 4, 2008)

Haha...care to join young P1ngpong?!
Banned so we can all read together!!

EDIT: Damn, Trolley, if you're gonna read like you're banning today, I won't be able to catch up!!

And that would be pretty awesome, but I think that Clockwork Orange would be the first and only book we'd do ...


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 4, 2008)

Banned because Il join but you will have to write  DS-X inspired novel with tons of p0wn in it!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 4, 2008)

Banned because I have a good friend of mine that already wrote two chapters


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 4, 2008)

Banned for reminding me, keep meaning to write the third!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 4, 2008)

Banned for waiting such a long time..I'm really eager to read it!!


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 4, 2008)

Banned for trying to rush genius!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 4, 2008)

Banned because I would never r_a_sh you!!


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 4, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Banned because I would never *rash *you!!



Banned for not sharing skin irritations with me


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 4, 2008)

Banned because I would even share my mother with you!!


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 4, 2008)

Banned for adopting me!

Dice wont like that!


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 4, 2008)

Banned, now lets go old school


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 4, 2008)

noooooooo, banned for bringing the hurtful past, back!!


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 4, 2008)

Banned because I miss that avatar!!!

Think i might list people i p0wned as a sig instead of what i have now too!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 4, 2008)

Banned because I remember when you had that old list of yours.....and that show you hate!!


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 4, 2008)

banned because maybe I should list the nations i hate, and intend to overthrow and p0wn the population!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 4, 2008)

Banned because it's an awesome idea.....but, you would probably list the most of the World!!


----------



## Minox (Nov 4, 2008)

Banned because he should start with USA and then Sweden since they sell a whole load of weapons to USA.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 4, 2008)

Banned for helping him in his hate plans!


----------



## Minox (Nov 4, 2008)

Banned because Sweden claims to be neutral, but they still sell weapons and their biggest customer is USA. Hell, they even used Swedish rocket launchers in Iraq.


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 4, 2008)

Banned for always trying to make me be nice!


----------



## Minox (Nov 4, 2008)

Banned because I don't, you were just a little too slow


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 4, 2008)

Banned because my M-32 is MADE IN DA US OF A BOI!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





fuck its jammed


----------



## Minox (Nov 4, 2008)

Banned for CAPS.


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 4, 2008)

Banned for not popping a cap


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 4, 2008)

Banned for cats?!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 4, 2008)

Banned because that video is quite amusing and informative!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 4, 2008)

Amusing in a non-boring way....not amusing in very entertaining way!! Banned because I had to explain that right now!


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 4, 2008)

banned because I dont get it either, guess il have to watch the vid


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 4, 2008)

Banned because main purpose of a video is to be watched!!


----------



## Minox (Nov 4, 2008)

Banned because you don't have to, the DSL is much better


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 4, 2008)

Banned because although I own two Lites, I'm still interested in DSi!


----------



## Minox (Nov 4, 2008)

Banned because I honestly think that getting a Pandora is a much better choice.


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 4, 2008)

banned because... um... so have you got your Pandora yet? You should review it when you do!

banned for getting a Pandora before me anyway


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 4, 2008)

Banned because I personaly, don't think I could find any use in it....but than again, I don't know it's full potencial, before it's out and tested!


----------



## Arno (Nov 4, 2008)

Banned because you don't know its full potential. (And because I've banned everyone else BUT you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 4, 2008)

Banned because there is noone left that you haven't ban anymore!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 4, 2008)

Banned cos he hasn't banned me yet!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 4, 2008)

Banned because I  know he hasn't banned bunch of us, but I let him have that one!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 4, 2008)

Banned for being too nice of a guy! And double banned cos this thread has had almost 80,000 views!


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 4, 2008)

Banned because at least 40.000 of those views are from Toni


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 4, 2008)

Banned because I'm guessing other 30 000 are from Trolley, Minox_IX, WildWon and you!! haha
8 000 are mostly from DarkRey, Mei-o and few others, and 2 000 are from other members that drop in from time to time!


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 4, 2008)

Banned for mathematical banning!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 4, 2008)

Banned for scarp0wning everybody!!


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 4, 2008)

Banned for not waking me up before you go-go?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 4, 2008)

Banned in the name of this top 20 banners post!

The 'You Are Banned' Game 
Poster	Posts
Toni Plutonij	2163
Holaitsme	1208
TrolleyDave	889
Minox_IX	788
DarkRey	762
Mei-o	            488
Raika    	396
gizmo_gal	339
Frog	333
bunnybreaker	277
distorted.frequency	264
p1ngpong	257
agentgamma	257
Veho	            180
WildWon	176
xalphax	            162
littlestevie	160
ENDscape	150
playallday	121
DarkAura	114


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 4, 2008)

Banned because I'm really interested in how did you get that information?


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 4, 2008)

Banned for asking the question I was about to ask!

Also Im amazed im on that list, only been playing a few months, wow!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 4, 2008)

Banned so I can let you know that I accidentally clicked on the number of posts column and the full list of people who posted and how many times they posted popped up!


----------



## Narin (Nov 4, 2008)

Banned for being caught singing in the rain


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 4, 2008)

Wow goes to show how few people really made this game take off!


Banned for opening my eyes!


----------



## ENDscape (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned because your eyes are opened. O.o


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned because I saw that!  ban coming


----------



## ENDscape (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned for setting me up


----------



## Arno (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned for being too fast.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned for editing your post just after I posted this and causing me the hassle of going back and editing it.


----------



## ENDscape (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned for fail.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned for bruising my ego by reminding me of my failure.


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 5, 2008)

Bad memory ban!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 5, 2008)

Thank you ban! Also, watch out cos here comes the Spider-ban.


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 5, 2008)

Does whatever a spider BAN!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 5, 2008)

Can he BAN from a web?


----------



## Mei-o (Nov 5, 2008)

But can you ban from a building?


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 5, 2008)

Faster than a speeding ban?

No you are not, so banned shorty!


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 5, 2008)

illegitimate ban.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 5, 2008)

Illegal BAN!


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 5, 2008)

Sentenced to a banning!


----------



## ENDscape (Nov 5, 2008)

Objection banned


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 5, 2008)

Results of legal appeal?

BANNED!


----------



## ENDscape (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned for no legal reasons. Combo breaker


----------



## Mei-o (Nov 5, 2008)

Take that! Banned!


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 5, 2008)

Gotcha! ban.


----------



## Mei-o (Nov 5, 2008)

*goes crazy* BANNED!


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned because I thought you were already crazy.


----------



## ENDscape (Nov 5, 2008)

Now he is. And now you're banned.


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned for the sake of sanity!


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned for being the only sane member about this situation :[ .


----------



## ShakeBunny (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned for judging the sanity of others.


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned for not being judge*mental*!

see what I did there?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned because I'm observing!!


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 5, 2008)

Observe this  ban


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 5, 2008)

Conserve this ban.


----------



## ENDscape (Nov 5, 2008)

Preserve this ban


----------



## Mei-o (Nov 5, 2008)

Recycle this ban.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 5, 2008)

Recycle this ban.


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned for Bicycle bans!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned for Treecycle BANs!


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 5, 2008)

Uni-ban just for you Toni!


----------



## Pizzaroo (Nov 5, 2008)

Popsicle. Banned.


----------



## ENDscape (Nov 5, 2008)

Barnicle ban


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 5, 2008)

TrolleyDave. Banned!!


----------



## Mei-o (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned for being Radioactive! Oh wait...


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned for o-ing Mei!!


----------



## Mei-o (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned for Plutonijing the Toni!


----------



## ENDscape (Nov 5, 2008)

ban


----------



## Mei-o (Nov 5, 2008)

ban


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned for scaping the END!!

Mei-o, you quick bunny....banned for fl-ing the ro!!


----------



## ENDscape (Nov 5, 2008)

Whats with name backwards ban?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ban


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 5, 2008)

Gazooks galileo, you've cracked the code of banning.


----------



## Mei-o (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned for telling him that he did! IT WAS SUPPOSED TO BE A SECRET!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned for cret-ing the se!


----------



## ENDscape (Nov 5, 2008)

BANNED


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 5, 2008)

BAN GUY;358604:
If your banning ever fails to perform reliably at the specifications which we advertise, then we will replace it for you.

See any edit marks here?!
Toni Plutonij


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned for eating a sunday when it was Friday.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned for f-ing the wt!!

DAMN...in less then a minute three bans.....and I'm the last one!!!!!!!!


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned for predicting the future?

I see no edit mark.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned because you don't know my powers!!

EDIT: check post before the last one you posted!
See any edit marks there?


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned for not providing a detailed FAQ of your powers before joining the game!



TONI!!!!!


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 5, 2008)

AAAAHHHHHH hes dancing whole eternity!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 5, 2008)

Toni has gone mad with power. 

Ban


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned cos you only have minion powers like me!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 5, 2008)

Haha....it's all for good laugh, I'd never abuse my powers...especially not over you guys


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 5, 2008)

halp........  halp p1ngy.....

*rocks in corner unable to ban through fear*


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned because I know how to fix that


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned for viddying awesome powers.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned because you should all know that you can always come to me, with any kind of problem!!

p1ngy, who's bothering you.....just point at him..........he'll remember my anger!!!!!!


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned for not helping p1ngy when he needed "halp" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





HA!!!


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 5, 2008)

It was YOU Toni, you and that voodoo Costello gave you!

Banned for witchcraft!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 5, 2008)

Don't be angry p1ngy.....see, I can even change your mood!!

*Posts merged*

Just smile!!


----------



## Mei-o (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned for voodoo! It's probably why I'm so short!


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned because the blue badge deserves the blue badger.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 5, 2008)

Can't blame me for everything now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Banned because I just want to be nice.....

And with all those powers.....I'm slow again!!!!!!


----------



## Mei-o (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned because this is all just for fun!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned because I know.......I'm enjoying it..


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned for the TOOOOOOOOOORRRMENNNNNNNNNNNT.

EDIT: YOU BEAT ME TO IT TONI! THIS WAS SUPPOSED TO BE FOR MEI-O!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned because with this new sig, you have killed ojsinnerz username completely!!


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned for encouraging the murder of ojsinnerz 

you changed man, when you put that mod uniform on


----------



## da_head (Nov 5, 2008)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Banned for encouraging the murder of ojsinnerz
> 
> you changed man, when you put that mod uniform on


Banned because toni did not change (or he changed for the better)

Banned because i remember u saying, ur not returning to EOF.


D-D-D-DOUBLE KILL!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned because uniforms can't change me.........only people change me..

EDIT: he's joking 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and this is not EOF, this is BAN game!!!! We are completely undependable!!


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned for helping me change for the better


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned because I'll always do that for the people that deserve it


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned for making me change for the worst.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned because you're lying 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I would never do that!!


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned for being unhelpful!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned because unhelpful about what?!


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned for being unhelpful with Holaitsme's ambition of changing for the worst!

selfish!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 5, 2008)

Ooohhhh.....I get it.....I'm sorry, I'll try to be more helpful with people who wants to get worst 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Banned for enlightening me!!


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned for being in the dark!


----------



## Raika (Nov 5, 2008)

banned for being in the light


----------



## Galacta (Nov 5, 2008)

banned for being in the light as well


----------



## distorted.freque (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned for being the Light! Aaaah! You're blinding me. D8


----------



## Galacta (Nov 5, 2008)

Ban.


I fixed my siggy! Happy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned for banning one of my favourite tempers!


----------



## Galacta (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned, Thats nice.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned for banning me damnit!


----------



## Galacta (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned, Hehe.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Random.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned for asking the purple shaved rabbit if he could check his multi-coloured pocket watch with a smiley face to see if the universe has reached 9000 o'clock yet.


----------



## Galacta (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned because there is no such thing as 9000 o'clock


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned for assuming you know how the purple rabbits multi-coloured pocket watch with a smiley face tells time on the outer edge of the universe, where it stops being universe and becomes universal - you know, where the frogpony originated.


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned as the rabbits stole children 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 AND THIS BOOK PROVES IT!


----------



## Galacta (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned, My rabbits stole pandas


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned as the pandas are adorable


----------



## Galacta (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned, indeed they are. Kirby is cuter


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned, think about gbatemps bandwidth when making a new topic!


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned, think about gbatemps bandwidth when making a new post!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned just so can I screw up Poke blah blah whatsisnames ban that he's posting right now according to the list down the bottom.


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned, me too


----------



## Hehe Moo (Nov 5, 2008)

BANNED BECAUSE I FINALLY BANNED YOU HOLAITSME

EDIT: (me, too xD)


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned as it took a while.


----------



## Galacta (Nov 5, 2008)

BAN!  




adorable. p1ngpong posted a thread with monkeys remember?
@Holaitsme.... Im not supposed to know every single crap there is on Gbatemp!
I dont know that much from Gbatemp. Even though im here for a month.














 BAN! It took a while cause i WAS DARN THINKING!


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned for stopping me


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned for stopping time Hiiro style.


----------



## Hehe Moo (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned cos i don't get it 

EDIT: O i get it... Hiiro from Heroes xD


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 5, 2008)

Watch Heroes, Phoenix Trite! BANNED!!


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned for stopping the call of nature.


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned for disturbing nature


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned for some other reason than the one I originally posted.


----------



## Hehe Moo (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned 'cos i banned u twice! i missed the ban on Hola T_T


----------



## Galacta (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned for stopping the call of light. Edit: I got beaten.


----------



## Hehe Moo (Nov 5, 2008)

banned because wtf is this "call of light"


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned for running a monkey brothel owned by Carl Williams in your garden shed.


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned as why do I have excellent dance moves?


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned for being the reason my flowers bloom and why I wake up every morning.


----------



## Hehe Moo (Nov 5, 2008)

banned because i think you should change your name to Prosecutor Godot. Or Diego Armando. (crap i missed agentgamma)

BANNED BECAUSE YOU STOLE MY BAN xD


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned for eating spotted dick.


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned as I cant do the s*x dance


----------



## Mei-o (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned! VIDS OR IT DIDN'T HAPPEN!


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned for being Mei-O


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned for making it hard to get the right banning in at the right time.


----------



## Hehe Moo (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned cuz i never figured out why Godot kept calling Mr. Wright, Mr. Trite.


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned as I am going to turn into Darkwing Duck soon.
Mummy will be proud


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned as you had the chance to kill tom cruise but let him live.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned for being you!


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned as Tom Cruise is an ok actor.
KILL LIST
1- Guitar Hero
2- Lucky Star
3- 42


----------



## Hehe Moo (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned because I don't know what you two are on about.


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned for being Phoenix Trite


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 5, 2008)

Gbatemp is the home of the banopper.


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 5, 2008)

GBATemp is the home of the porn
porn.gbatemp.net


----------



## Hehe Moo (Nov 5, 2008)

banned because you didn't ban anyone!


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 5, 2008)

you wish.


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned for not banning Mr. Trite


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 5, 2008)

banned because this game has plunged into insanity!

I blame Obama!


----------



## Galacta (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned because your racist


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned because  The time is nigh: 16 hours to twelve

If the question is of money, we shall support you.

If you feel you must break the mold, we will aid you.

If you want to fight the man, we shall push you forward.

At 16 hours to twelve on the day of the seventh moon, the time will be nigh.

When the world is around you and the moon is over you, the time will have come.

Be prepared. Be ready to fight.

It is the time of uncle.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 5, 2008)

Generic ban #22346.333

You  are hereby banned for .


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned because you are obviously Al Qaeda!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned because you're wrong, I'm obviously PLO.


----------



## Hehe Moo (Nov 5, 2008)

banned because i dunno what PLO is


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned for changing your post and ruining my great funny.  I viddy thee well young man, I viddy thee well.


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned for being skilled in brainfuck.


----------



## Hehe Moo (Nov 5, 2008)

BAHAHAHAAAA ... banned.

EDIT: Poke blah blah... too slooooow..


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned for just always being there, right when you're not needed.


----------



## Galacta (Nov 5, 2008)

baBanned for being also skilled in Brainfuck AARGH!!!! was too busy


----------



## Raika (Nov 5, 2008)

banned for fun. The next person who bans me will say "banned for using a lazy reason or something"...


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned because this game is moving to fast now, thank God Toni isnt here messing with our posts! (my ones)


----------



## Hehe Moo (Nov 5, 2008)

banned because i got you now Diego Armando. FUCK!


----------



## Galacta (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned, fuck yea


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 5, 2008)




----------



## Hehe Moo (Nov 5, 2008)

banned because diego is taking his time 

Edit: WHY IS THAT POST BLANK HOLA!!


----------



## Galacta (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned, diego isnt taking his time.


Its blank.........Hola.. The horror........


----------



## Hehe Moo (Nov 5, 2008)

banned... you probably don't know who diego is oO


----------



## Galacta (Nov 5, 2008)

Baned, oh i know..... i have my reasons


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 5, 2008)

Generic ban #16

Good day.  It is with great regret that I have to inform you that you are banned.  We understand you may be upset, but I'm afraid we can't have people with your "reputation" being involved with us.  Anyone who is willing to put a mini-skirt on a gorilla and attempt to rent it out for "personal pleasure" to hairy oil rig workers certainly does not deserve a place at our fine establishment.  Plus your fingernails are yellow and smelly and horrible.


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned because someone obviously beat me to the next banning!


----------



## Galacta (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned, thats good,


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 5, 2008)

p1ng p0wn banning double special, you have been disgraced in front of the world!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned for being too cool for me to ban.  Oh wait...


----------



## Galacta (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned, you forgetting something?


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned because they are late about the light of time and how it happens to change the physics of human petrifaction as we know it.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned for driving me nuts with that new avatar, I know I've seen that bloody bird somewhere.


----------



## Galacta (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned, Obama is President and hell use holy powers to kill all of YOU! The penguin is a "prinny" from Disgaea


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 5, 2008)

@TrolleyDave Banned, ever play disgaea


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned cos no I haven't, I was too busy playing Time Hollow and forgot all about it.


----------



## Galacta (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned , Sarah Palin can play Time Hollow better than McCain.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned cos Tina Fey is greater then Sarah Palin.


----------



## Mei-o (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned because one of you could have possibly sabotaged my Toradora! episode 5, NOW TALK, WHO THE HELL DID IT!?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned for believing that one of us nice people might have done that to you.

(It was holaitsme BTW, but don't tell him I told you)


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned as I agree with you trolleydave.


----------



## Mei-o (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned for the sabotage!
*proceeds to beating up Holaitsme*


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned for being violent toward one of my droogs!


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned because that was bothering me too but seems like hes left.


----------



## Mei-o (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned because I noticed it too! He's gone now though.



*grinds teeth* Dammit, I got beaten again.


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned because that's how I roll.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned because it's also how I roll, and rock.


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned for this


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned just so I can post this picture of the woman of my dreams.


----------



## Mei-o (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned for visible nipples! Who is she btw?


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned as i'm hypnotized by the....


(mei-o you fail for not knowing that's kelly bundy or Christina Applegate)


----------



## Mei-o (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned because I'm a freaking nerd who fantasizes on small tsundere girls who knows nothing about these. That and because I'm asian and we don't have that here. /sarcasm


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned as I blame televesion.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned for not switching off your television and going out and doing something much more interesting instead, like stalking Christina Applegate.


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned as I go outside almost everyday.

skateboarding


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned for not knowing this show http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0266205/

And then unbanned for being a boarder, top man.

And then banned again because favouritism is wrong.


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned for stalking Christina Applegate on a skateboard!


edit: dammit


----------



## Mei-o (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned because everyone here seems to have a tendency of becoming stalkers.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned for Mei-o'ing my post.


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned for trolling my post.


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned because Toni is going to wake up and be like "wtf? where did all these pages come from?"


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned cos even I'm saying, I haven't been able to keep up for like 5 pages!


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 5, 2008)

Im banning TrolleyDave? *crosses fingers*


edit: yay two hours later I ban the person I intended to!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned for nailing it!


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned for hammering it.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned for spot welding it.


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned for rubbing it with purple pill shoes.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned for feeding shrooms to those purple pill shoes and creating the wing tipped inverse universe shoe.


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned for having cazy drug induced theories that the universe can be contained in a shoe!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned for having such strange straight-head theories that lead you to believe the universe can't be contained in a shoe.  Although you might be right, it might need a 22 hole Dr Marten boot.


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned because it would need a magellan or it would spontaneously combust.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned because if you know it's going to combust it can't be that spontaneous.


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned for suggesting that everything we know, and may ever explore, is contained inside one of Tonis boots!

Heretic!


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned as I don't know if it will or not so we have to prepare for the worst.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned as you can never prepare for the worst, you should be too busy enjoying your last moments through a sudden burst of hedonism.


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned for suggesting everyone should spend their last moments high, hiding in a Toni boot searching for other planets to inhabit!


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned as that's the only way to live a healthy life in this generation.


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned because im going to bed, was very fun today guys!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned cos I'm about to crash out as well.  It's 8am here!

edit : Also I need to rest my grey matter as I will be explaining my theory of gravity to the banned thread.


----------



## Mei-o (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned because I ripped the law of gravity in half, now everything is just floaty.


----------



## Raika (Nov 5, 2008)

banned, then the earth will be like outer space!! OMG how cool is that!


----------



## Galacta (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned, wed be like dumbasses flying around the earth

Sector-2 What are you doing?


----------



## Raika (Nov 5, 2008)

Sector-2 is banning you....banned


----------



## xalphax (Nov 5, 2008)

banned for change!


----------



## Raika (Nov 5, 2008)

banned for using a lazy reason


----------



## Galacta (Nov 5, 2008)

banned, ill chop you into half!


----------



## Mei-o (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned because chopping is overrated.


----------



## Raika (Nov 5, 2008)

banned, evidence?


----------



## Galacta (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned,shooting you would be a fine delight of elegancy.


----------



## Raika (Nov 5, 2008)

banned for posting at the same time as me


----------



## Galacta (Nov 5, 2008)

banned, Lets race again.


----------



## Raika (Nov 5, 2008)

banned for being childish....


----------



## xalphax (Nov 5, 2008)




----------



## Raika (Nov 5, 2008)

banned, its so obvious that you edited the picture!


----------



## Mei-o (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned because I'll beat Raika to this.


----------



## Raika (Nov 5, 2008)

Haha BANNED IN YOUR FACE!!


----------



## Galacta (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  k.o


----------



## Raika (Nov 5, 2008)

banned...o.k


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 5, 2008)

im here baby
Banned!!
OHHHOHHohhoh


----------



## Galacta (Nov 5, 2008)

banned, thats nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 fatality!


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 5, 2008)

banned as this is getting slower


----------



## xalphax (Nov 5, 2008)

banned because that just isn't true!


----------



## Galacta (Nov 5, 2008)

banned for being belligerent.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned because it's a new day!!


----------



## Galacta (Nov 5, 2008)

banned cause it aint for me


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 5, 2008)

banned as i dont know who will jump in front of me


----------



## Galacta (Nov 5, 2008)

banned, it will be me.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned because you were late for jumping in front of him!!


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 5, 2008)

banned as you jumped from the back


----------



## Mei-o (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned because my internet is slow as the snail on the caption thread.


----------



## Galacta (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned as you were riding a tricycle but you fell off.


----------



## Mei-o (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned, what the hell does that have to do with anything?


----------



## oliebol (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned for saying the word hell!


----------



## Galacta (Nov 5, 2008)

Mei-o said:
			
		

> Banned, what the hell does that have to do with anything?


BANNED,you really dont get it?








 its a secret!


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 5, 2008)

banned for being a newcomer and not respecting the elder member (mei-o)


----------



## oliebol (Nov 5, 2008)

banned for banning a newcomer


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned because we should all have respect towards people that deserve it!


----------



## Galacta (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned, Funny cause i aint a friggin newcomer Edit: Beaten by Toni!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned because you're friggin' late!!


----------



## Galacta (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned, awww..... Damn!


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 5, 2008)

banned as that ban was for you :evil look:


----------



## Galacta (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned, Hooray!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned because I could find one for you here!!!! here BAN!


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 5, 2008)

banned as i already lost it .
but made this ban for you by myself


----------



## Galacta (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned...
CUE MARIO THEME








 ban.


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 5, 2008)

banned...
CUE SONIC THEME








 ban?


----------



## Raika (Nov 5, 2008)

banned, cue kirby theme
banned


----------



## Galacta (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned.

CUE SUPER MARIO BROS 3 MAIN THEME.


----------



## Raika (Nov 5, 2008)

banned, you posted at the same time as me again


----------



## Galacta (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned. 

Were not doing that again
CUE METROID PRIME THEME


----------



## Raika (Nov 5, 2008)

banned. no idea what the heck is "CUE"


----------



## Galacta (Nov 5, 2008)

banned, omfg 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it means play.


----------



## Mei-o (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned for being so very in sync with Raika, I think I'm starting to see something~


----------



## Raika (Nov 5, 2008)

banned, wads sync?


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 5, 2008)

Mei-o said:
			
		

> Banned for being so very in sync with Raika, I think I'm starting to see something~


+1


----------



## Raika (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned, wut? Edit:Banned for not BANNING!!


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 5, 2008)

banned for not reading my quote!!


----------



## Mei-o (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned for adding the emote, I carelessly forgot about that heehee.


----------



## Raika (Nov 5, 2008)

banned for being so very in sync with DarkRey....I think im starting to see something.


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 5, 2008)

banned because u will soon start seeing ur ass on ur face


----------



## Raika (Nov 5, 2008)

banned, are you meaning yourself?


----------



## Mei-o (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned because we don't post at the very same time just like you and poke-whatever do, also, banned for plagiarism!


----------



## Raika (Nov 5, 2008)

banned for vulgarism


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 5, 2008)

banned because i tried to post at the same time as u but missed the train by 2 secs.


----------



## Mei-o (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned for missing the train!

Raika: Banned for romanticism!


----------



## Raika (Nov 5, 2008)

banned for moronism!


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 5, 2008)

banned for gayism


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned as am gonna need loads of coffee tomorrow.


----------



## oliebol (Nov 5, 2008)

banned for not needing tea!


----------



## Raika (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned, dont forget the sugar!


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 5, 2008)

banned 
dont forget the cup !! bastards!!


----------



## Raika (Nov 5, 2008)

banned, dont forget the spoon to stir!


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 5, 2008)

banned , dont forget to drink it!!


----------



## Raika (Nov 5, 2008)

banned, dont forget the milk!


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 5, 2008)

banned before this goes more than a tea!!!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 5, 2008)

Got milkBAN?


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 5, 2008)

nooo got Plain BAN!!


----------



## Raika (Nov 5, 2008)

banned beaten


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned as the only good Mega Man games were 1-9 and X1-X8


----------



## xalphax (Nov 5, 2008)

you like dragonban gt?

* Ban Ban* Kokoro Hikareteku

Sono mabushii egao ni
Hatenai yami kara tobidasou....


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 5, 2008)

Banboy bebop!!


----------



## Mei-o (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned for a cheesy ban!

agentgamma: X8 was good but Lumine was horribly easy for a last boss! Easiest. Last. Boss. Ever.


----------



## ENDscape (Nov 5, 2008)

Neon Genesis Ebangelion, a must watch!


----------



## Raika (Nov 5, 2008)

Naruto Shippuuban is also a good anime


----------



## oliebol (Nov 5, 2008)

bang bang ban?


----------



## AXYPB (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned because this probably isn't page 420 to you.


----------



## Raika (Nov 5, 2008)

yawn.../....b.a.n.n.e.d....\
l       p0wned        l
nway...\....d.e.n.n.e.b..../


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 5, 2008)

Mirror BAN


----------



## ENDscape (Nov 5, 2008)

BAN Mirror


----------



## oliebol (Nov 5, 2008)

rorrim nab


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned because I saw that coming!!


----------



## Raika (Nov 5, 2008)

banned, anyone could have seen that coming, Mr Obvious!


----------



## ENDscape (Nov 5, 2008)

I didnot see it coming XD Im blind


----------



## ENDscape (Nov 5, 2008)

I didnot see it coming XD Im blind 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Posts merged*

I didnot see it coming XD Im blind 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



WHOA School comp lagg!


----------



## AXYPB (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned for double-blind posting.


----------



## Raika (Nov 5, 2008)

banned for cutting in line!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned for cutting with knife!


----------



## Raika (Nov 5, 2008)

banned, i cut with a spoon


----------



## oliebol (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned, spoons are only for feeding puffins!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned because spoon is a forks best friend!!


----------



## xalphax (Nov 5, 2008)

banned because chop sticks rock!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned because I scream for icecream!


----------



## ENDscape (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned because i dream for icedream


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned because I beam for icebeam


----------



## oliebol (Nov 5, 2008)

banned cause flamethrower owns icebeam


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned because water cannon owns flamethrower!


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 5, 2008)

banned because p1ngp0wn pown everyone


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned because I really can't oppose to that!!


----------



## Minox (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned because I can.


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned because I p0wn you all the time


----------



## Minox (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned because that's what *you* want me to think.


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned because I like the cat in your avatar!


----------



## gizmo_gal (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned because I don't like the guy in your avatar.


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned because the guy in my avatar is "the bad guy"


----------



## gizmo_gal (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned because the same person in your avatar is in your avatar so that makes you a "bad guy".


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned because are you saying you dont like me Gizi?


----------



## gizmo_gal (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned for banning me with a question.


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned for not answering my question


----------



## gizmo_gal (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned because you think I dont like you. *thwacks playfully over his head*


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned for thwacking whatever that may be


----------



## xalphax (Nov 5, 2008)

banned because they know that you know that i want you to know that they know!


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 5, 2008)

banned because i dont think u both like each other but we are here for the same purpose....
BANment DAY!!!!!!!!!

Edit: u little invisible rascal how dare u to jump in front of me!!!


----------



## Minox (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned for being too slow.


----------



## xalphax (Nov 5, 2008)

banned for using old reasons for banning


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 5, 2008)

banned as i can confirm that 

*out to get a tea*


----------



## Minox (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned because there's no such thing as an old ban.


----------



## xalphax (Nov 5, 2008)

banned because i said old reason, not old ban


----------



## gizmo_gal (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned for acting as if reasons have expirations dates. So long as they are legit they aren't old. Just unoriginal, derivative and dull.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned for posting  in your usual style!!


----------



## Minox (Nov 5, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Banned for posting  in your usual style!!





Spoiler



That's right, I don't even have to ban you myself. You're banning yourself pretty good


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 5, 2008)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Minox (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned because you failed in the attempt to do the same thing I did. This way I was banned by the quote of Toni's post and not by your hands. And what I wrote in my last banning can't really be used against myself to the same extent that Toni's post could so you're doublebanned.


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned for having a cute avi


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned for shedding fear with yours!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned cos my book arrived today and I won't have time to start it til tomorrow!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned so I can say great!! I'll see if I can manage to start reading as well!!


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned because i need to download the pdf, you lot talking about clockwork orange or what?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned because yes!! Amazing book, and amazing movie!!


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 5, 2008)

Yeah il probably just watch the film.


Banned for not being lazy!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned for not having seen A Clockwork Orange yet!  It's an amazing movie.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned because movie will probably sweep you off you feet!!


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned because I have seen it, need to watch it again though considering how fail modern cinema is!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 5, 2008)

@Toni : Banned because it already swept me off my feet twenty years ago! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The camera work, the attention to details, the acting, the language, the morals, the characters, it's about as perfect of a movie and story for me as it gets!


@p1ngpong : Banned for being one of the few that agrees that most modern cinema is just pure rubbish!  Most people these days just go "But the special effects are better", bloody ignorant movie watchers!


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned because seriously, theres been like two good films this year, banned for not making a third!


----------



## oliebol (Nov 5, 2008)

banned for probably not liking Wall e edit: If you did, you're unbanned again


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned because those two movies were probably Wall-E and Dark Knight!

oliebol you in-front-of-me-jumper!!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned cause The Dark Knight didn't impress me all that much.  It was good, just not great, and I really wasn't keen on Heath Ledgers Joker.  He was more thugee then insane criminal genius.


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned for not loving the dark knight.

BANNED FOR NOT BEING IN LOVE WITH HEATHY!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(his performance)


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned for loving it so much!  I expect my supervillains to be scarier then my friends!


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned for having fiends that carry out acts of criminality worse then those portrayed by heath!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned cos their acts of criminality aren't at the same level, there just a fuck of alot scarier and more intimidating then TDKs Joker!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned because I prefer Verbatim or Maxell.  (see what I did there lol)


----------



## ENDscape (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned because i prefer verbatim too.


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned because I third that statement Verbatim FTW


----------



## Minox (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned because I don't prefer Verbatim


----------



## Minox (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned


----------



## Minox (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned


----------



## Minox (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned for not banning.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned for coming from one of 5 countries you could import A Clockwork Orange from on video into the UK in the 90's.


----------



## Minox (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned because I'd probably pirate it if I ever were to see it.

Edit: Banned for getting in my way. BTW I banned you all the time, it's just that I used white as a color for those bannings.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned for wanting to pirate one of the greatest films of all time!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned for being slower than a granny at a zebra crossing.


----------



## Minox (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned because I'm kinda broke atm since I've bought a couple of awesome PC games these last weeks.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned for having a PC powerful enough to run modern games!  Plus if you gotta pirate a movie to see it that's the way it goes, I did at first.  After watching it though I had to import it from Holland straight way, it was just that good!


----------



## Minox (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned because my computer is more than 3 years old, but I've upgraded it to give it a little more lifetime.

Edit: Selfban for being slow.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned cos all I've got is an Athalon 2400 and no money!


----------



## Minox (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned because I have a 3Ghz Pentium 4.


----------



## Minox (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned because I could afford a new computer any moment, but I'm still waiting for USB 3.0 to become a standard.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned for not sending me that money to "hold" until USB 3.0 becomes a standard!


----------



## Minox (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned because I'm not touching that money until then.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned cos you could send it to me by bank transfer, you wouldn't have to touch it then! And I won't spend it, honest I won't!


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned for fraud!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned for catching me out!


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned for taking him out on a date.


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned for not sharing the gains of your confidence scams with me!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





edit: Dammit


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned for that secret video of you that's been on the internet.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned for profiting from said video and not sharing the new found wealth with it's star.


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned because its the first result if you search XXX whores.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned for trying to advertise your sisters latest movie.


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned for buying it on Blue Ray


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned for reminding me that I have neither a HDTV or a Blu-ray player.


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned for buying a film just to look at the cover


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned because book/movie should not be judged by the covers!


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned because porno should!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned for being naughty boy again p1ngy!!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned because watching porno isn't naughty, it's the monkey spanking that is.


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned because my persecution is politicly motivated! 

AS USUAL!


----------



## Arno (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned because there is too much political discussion at this moment.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned because I don't want to have any part in politics.....I hardly negate it!!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned in agreement.  Religion, politics and football (in the UK anyway) are three topics that can't be discussed without people getting touchy.


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned for not supporting the Arsenal?


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned for supporting the death of gbatemp.


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned for lies!

I just wouldnt do anything to stop it!


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned as I'd be eating popcorn, plopped on my chair, and laughing as I watch that happen. 

 j/k.....not really......lies!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 6, 2008)

Banned because I'd work my butt off to save it, because I really like the gaming part of this site!! (main  point!)


----------



## ENDscape (Nov 6, 2008)

I thought the main point of this site was to temp the gba?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 6, 2008)

No, the main point is to tempt you to use GBA!!


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 6, 2008)

The main point of the site is to keep us off the streets!

Also banned.


----------



## ENDscape (Nov 6, 2008)

Wrong. the more we're here the higher the chances of use being hobos. So BANNED!


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 6, 2008)

Banned as I haven't banned you in awhile.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 6, 2008)

Banned because I have you...few minutes ago...dood!


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 6, 2008)

I elect you president oBANa


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 6, 2008)

Banned for voting for someone based solely on the colour of their ban.


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 6, 2008)

Banned for obviously being a terrorist!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 6, 2008)

Banned because I'm not a terrorist, I'm a thug for hire.


----------



## Mei-o (Nov 6, 2008)

Banned because you could've just joined the mafia.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 6, 2008)

Banned cos I couldn't, they wouldn't let me in.  The closest I got was dating a high up organized crime guys granddaughter.


----------



## Mei-o (Nov 6, 2008)

Banned because you're screwed, if said granddaughter discovered you're fantasizing on an actress, damn, prepare to see a dead horse in your bedroom when you wake up.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 6, 2008)

Banned cos I'm not with her any more, she's gone back to Aus so I'm safe.  Plus I didn't have to fantasize about hot actresses when I was with her, she was the spitting image of Emma Bunton from The Spice Girls, and she was diiiiiiiiirty!


----------



## gizmo_gal (Nov 6, 2008)

Banned because that weirdo in your sig is a weirdo.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 6, 2008)

Banned cos that weirdo in my sig is me pasted onto Dexter!


----------



## gizmo_gal (Nov 6, 2008)

Oh...Banned for making me feel like a jerk...

(I'm Sorry TrolleyDave, I thought you were like a teenage kid 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.)


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 6, 2008)

Banned for calling me a teenage kid due to my lack of education!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(Don't feel like a jerk!  It's nothing compared to some of the names I've been called!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

edit : I guess you haven't seen my thugshots in the Temper Pics thread!


----------



## Dark (Nov 6, 2008)

LMFAO you guys are funny


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 6, 2008)

Banned for being ban shy in the ban thread!


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 6, 2008)

Banned for having a sexy sig!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 6, 2008)

Banned cos I agree but gizmo_gal didn't find it sexy, she found it offputting!


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 6, 2008)

Banned because your face on Dexter is every gay mans fantasy!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 6, 2008)

Banned for making me feel better, it's good knowing you're someones fantasy!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edit : Here you go gizmo_gal, here's a proper picture of me but be warned - it's a scarier sight then the sig!



Spoiler


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 6, 2008)

Banned for not doing a FACE/OFF style operation with Dexter to increase your sexual desirability!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 6, 2008)

Banned cos while that's a great idea I'd rather do that with Christina Applegate so I can finally have access to her body after dreaming for so long.  Although her new show would have to be called Samantha What?!?


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 6, 2008)

Banned because that sounds more like Silence of the Lambs then FACE/OFF


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 6, 2008)

Banned cos I've never actually watched Silence Of The Lambs all the through, Michael Rooker in Henryortrait of a Serial Killer is the ultimate portrayal of a serial killer!


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 6, 2008)

Have you seen manhunter, the original? Awesome film man!

Banned if you havent!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 6, 2008)

Banned cos I have and it was waaaaaay superior to any of the Anthony Hopkins flicks.  Brain Cox played Lecter perfectly.


----------



## Arno (Nov 6, 2008)

Banned because I have NO idea what you're all talking about.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 6, 2008)

Banned for not being a movie buff!


----------



## ENDscape (Nov 6, 2008)

Banned for not being hillary duff


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 6, 2008)

Banned for being Hilary Duff.


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 6, 2008)

Banned for not having a hairy muff?


----------



## ENDscape (Nov 6, 2008)

Banned for correcting my spelling. Then again what if im referring to someoneelse?


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 6, 2008)

Banned for referring to *someone else!*


----------



## ENDscape (Nov 6, 2008)

Banned for correcting my space error!


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 6, 2008)

Banned for no mistakes!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 6, 2008)

This is Dr Johnny Fever, you just heard the sound of the silky smooth song You're Banned on WKRP In Bancinnati.


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 6, 2008)

one day i will start my own musical group, and you can be part of my pop BANNED


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 6, 2008)

Banned because with my good looks and charisma I could quite easily extort money from a pop band.


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 6, 2008)

Banned as we need to have a GBATemp drug tea party!

I'll dress up as Kyon or John McCain


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 6, 2008)

Banned cos I ain't got a clue who Kyon is!


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Nov 6, 2008)

Banned for posting in the most replied topic (i think?)


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 6, 2008)

Banned for not banning anyone for a while!


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 6, 2008)

Banned because your avatar has had me confused.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 6, 2008)

Banned because there's nothing confusing about my avatar, it's Alex from A Clockwork Orange.


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 6, 2008)

Banned because I remember hearing about that movie...


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 6, 2008)

"And the first thing that flashed into my gulliver was that I'd like to have her right down there on the floor with the old in-out, real savage."

Banned if thats not the part you heard!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 6, 2008)

Banned for quoting text from one of the greatest stories/movies of all time.  I'll start on the book tomorrow so expect lot's of nadsat style language my droog!


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 6, 2008)

Banned for making me want to watch it.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 6, 2008)

Banned for not already being in the process of getting the movie to watch!  It's a wickedly powerful movie.  You've never seen anything like it before, one of Kubricks finest works.


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 6, 2008)

Banned as I'll "buy it" today.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 6, 2008)

Banned as you should, then you be a droog!  I know alot of people who didn't like it but they were just expecting a violent movie but it's not actually that violent.  If you like movies that make you think and challenge your senses and morals then it's perfect.

edit : I've been thinking of writing movie reviews in the blog section and you've made me want to review it as my first review.  Not enough people have seen it, it's become a lost classic in a way.  It's also a surprisingly accurate protrayal of how life has become over here!


----------



## Raika (Nov 6, 2008)

banned for using an extremely long ban.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 6, 2008)

Banned for coming from Disney Island.


----------



## Hehe Moo (Nov 6, 2008)

Banned for having a cyclops in your avatar


----------



## Raika (Nov 6, 2008)

banned, yes, you left the iron on


----------



## Frog (Nov 6, 2008)

banned as he *thinks* he left the iron on.
but he didn't really.... trust me, i know these things


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 6, 2008)

Banned as I left the iron on and threw it at Raika's Sora porn.
It hit Raika then the porn.
And thats why Raika doesnt have half naked Sora anymore =P


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 6, 2008)

Banned for crying blood.


----------



## Mei-o (Nov 6, 2008)

Banned for watching a show with tree puns.


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 6, 2008)

Banned for being very small


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 6, 2008)

Banned for projecting your insecurites onto Mei-O.


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 6, 2008)

Banned because mei-o has admitted he's small.


----------



## Mei-o (Nov 6, 2008)

Banned because I'm not THAT small!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 6, 2008)

Banned cos you're really not.  My sister's only 4'10"!


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 6, 2008)

Banned as my daddy is a microorganism


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 6, 2008)

We were all feeling a bit shagged and fagged and fashed, it being a night of no small expenditure so banned good fellows.

Also hi Frog


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 6, 2008)

Banned as that made no sense


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 6, 2008)

Banned for not recognizing a great line from a great movie!


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 6, 2008)

Banned for being the bear trap that caught xcalibur. :[


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 6, 2008)

Banned as I haven't seen the movie =P
Whats it called?


----------



## AXYPB (Nov 6, 2008)

Banned greatly.


----------



## Mei-o (Nov 6, 2008)

Banned poorly.


----------



## Raika (Nov 6, 2008)

damn


----------



## Mei-o (Nov 6, 2008)

Banned for trying to beat me nubcake!


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 6, 2008)

Banned as my internet is sloooooooooooow


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 6, 2008)

A clockwork BANana?


----------



## Raika (Nov 6, 2008)

banned, 4 posts at the same time?! WOW~ Edit: DAMN!!


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 6, 2008)

Banned as TWEWY is VERY overrated


----------



## Raika (Nov 6, 2008)

banned, no its not nubcake


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 6, 2008)

Banned for sneaking in like a banning ninja.

@agentgamma : The movie is A Clockwork Orange.


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 6, 2008)

Banned as SOMEONE else is the same as me.


----------



## Raika (Nov 6, 2008)

DAMNDAMNDAMN!


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 6, 2008)

banned as I have a good taste....

I dont like ANY square enix rpgs.

they are hard to get into


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 6, 2008)

Banned for having emo urges.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 6, 2008)

Banned for urging emos.


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 6, 2008)

Banned for ****ing emos with your allowance


----------



## Raika (Nov 6, 2008)

fuck....


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 6, 2008)

Banned as I dont want to see half naked Neku


----------



## Mei-o (Nov 6, 2008)

Banned because you have a secret urge to see a pic!

Raika: Banned because you could've easily asked me for a twewy siggy, I'm uber bored.


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 6, 2008)

Banned as I DESPISE IT!
Why would I want a twewu sig


----------



## Raika (Nov 6, 2008)

banned, its TWEW*Y*


----------



## Mei-o (Nov 6, 2008)

Banned, sooo, you want one?



agentgamma: Banned, read again nubcake.


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 6, 2008)

Banned for overuse of nubcake.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 6, 2008)

Banned cos I've never had this nubcake, do they sell it in bakeries?


----------



## Raika (Nov 6, 2008)

Banned, check it out yourself lazycake


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 6, 2008)

Banned because im getting hungry from all this cake business


----------



## Mei-o (Nov 6, 2008)

Banned because I don't like cakes that are too sweet.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 6, 2008)

Banned cos sweet cake is lovely.  I've got a really bad sweet tooth, I obviously wasn't born sweet enough.


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 6, 2008)

Banned as all toasters toast toast


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 6, 2008)

Banned for being an edit behind!


----------



## Raika (Nov 6, 2008)

banned as all fans fan fans Edit:...............................


----------



## Mei-o (Nov 6, 2008)

Banned because fans by themselves alone don't fan fans, nubcake.


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 6, 2008)

Banned for using the word 'nubcake' you stupid nubcake


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 6, 2008)

Banned for giving me a proper pain in the gulliver from viddying your scribblings.


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 6, 2008)

Banned as we NEED to have the GBATemp tea party!!1! ;_;

Look, I'll be Kyon, YOU can be Barney the Dinosaur


----------



## ShakeBunny (Nov 6, 2008)

*invites self to tea party*

Can I be the Bananasaurousrex?

Banned because a lawyer doesn't need that Cyclops thing, or to love coffee that much.


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 6, 2008)

Banned as its not a cyclops thing.


----------



## ShakeBunny (Nov 6, 2008)

Banned for not explaining what exactly "it" is.


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 6, 2008)

Banned because all this tea talk is making me thirsty!

and want to go to the toilet


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 6, 2008)

Banned as you can come too


----------



## ShakeBunny (Nov 6, 2008)

Banned for making me post this to show you that they are the same thing.


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 6, 2008)

Banned because posting pics in this game is against the rules!


----------



## ShakeBunny (Nov 6, 2008)

Banned for waving rules in my face.

Seriously though, I forgot about pics. My bad.


----------



## Mei-o (Nov 6, 2008)

DOZO, here's your ban!


----------



## Hehe Moo (Nov 6, 2008)

LOL!!

Banned, arigato gazaimasu!


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 6, 2008)

Banned for allowing the person above meh game to go above this game!

p1ngpong hates that game!


----------



## ShakeBunny (Nov 6, 2008)

Banned because I have no idea what you're talking about.


----------



## oliebol (Nov 6, 2008)

banned because I do (not really)


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 6, 2008)

Banned because you will know, you will!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 6, 2008)

Banned for being distantly related to Uwe Boll.


----------



## ShakeBunny (Nov 6, 2008)

Banned for supposedly knowing how to spell Uwe Boll.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 6, 2008)

Banned for claiming I made such a claim.


----------



## ShakeBunny (Nov 6, 2008)

Banned for claiming that I claimed you made a claim.


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 6, 2008)

False claims of claim claiming lead to a ban


----------



## ShakeBunny (Nov 6, 2008)

Banned for claiming false claims of claim claiming lead to a ban.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 6, 2008)

Banned for being a claim jumper, you low down dirty varmit.


----------



## ShakeBunny (Nov 6, 2008)

Banned for name calling. You made me sad.


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 6, 2008)

Banned for claiming sadness!


----------



## ShakeBunny (Nov 6, 2008)

Banned for using the word claim when that part of the argument has clearly ended.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 6, 2008)

Banned for claiming that the claim part of the banning had been fully realized.


----------



## Curley5959 (Nov 6, 2008)

Banned for banning the word claimed and claiming that an argument had ended when it had fired up again..

*EDIT:* Screw you Trolley.. Banned for coming in before me.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 6, 2008)

Banned for believing I'm some kind of race car!


----------



## ShakeBunny (Nov 6, 2008)

Banned for double-ban.

EDIT: self-ban for not being quick enough.


----------



## RhiGhost (Nov 6, 2008)

Banned for having fret fury...


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 6, 2008)

Banned as I have a larger post count than you and you should respect my authority


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 6, 2008)

Banned as I have a higher post count then you so you should be paying me money.


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 6, 2008)

Banned as you have 2 badges and I have 3 =P


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 6, 2008)

Banned cos 2 of my badges equals 4 of yours.


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 6, 2008)

Banned as you need solid evidence


----------



## Curley5959 (Nov 6, 2008)

Banned as it is solid evidence..


----------



## Raika (Nov 6, 2008)

banned, havent seen you around here much.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 6, 2008)

Banned for TWEWY-ing  trough life!!


----------



## Raika (Nov 6, 2008)

banned wut?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 6, 2008)

Banned for ava and sig.........The World Ends With You!!


----------



## Hehe Moo (Nov 6, 2008)

Banned because he didn't understand your other ban.

*woots* I banned a mod xP


----------



## Raika (Nov 6, 2008)

banned, we've all banned him somewhere in this thread before....


----------



## Mei-o (Nov 6, 2008)

Banned for changing siggies too much!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 6, 2008)

Banned because you're doing quite the same!!


----------



## Raika (Nov 6, 2008)

banned, i agree.


----------



## Mei-o (Nov 6, 2008)

Banned because it's been a while since I changed mine!


----------



## Raika (Nov 6, 2008)

banned, tigers aren't cute.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 6, 2008)

BAnned, yes they are!


----------



## Frog (Nov 6, 2008)

Banned because if Mei-o says they are, then they are!

Man, i need to get my good ol frogpony legs checked out, im posting at half speed!


----------



## Raika (Nov 6, 2008)

banned, tigers like to eat frogponys, nubcake.


----------



## Frog (Nov 6, 2008)

banned for confusing me, what am i,  a nubcake or a *frogpony*!?


----------



## Raika (Nov 6, 2008)

banned, youre both


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 6, 2008)

Banned, he's Frog!


----------



## Frog (Nov 6, 2008)

Banned, WHO TOLD YOU MY NAME!?


----------



## Raika (Nov 6, 2008)

banned, its right in front of his face when you post. Above your avvy says "Frog"


----------



## Frog (Nov 6, 2008)

banned for seeing things.


----------



## xalphax (Nov 6, 2008)

banned for making me see that


----------



## Raika (Nov 6, 2008)

banned, i bet im gonna be beaten by someone...


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 6, 2008)

Banned for loosing a bet!


----------



## oliebol (Nov 6, 2008)

banned for telling to someone that he is banned because he lost a bet


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 6, 2008)

Banned because you deserved it!


----------



## Raika (Nov 6, 2008)

Banned, what did he do to deserve it?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 6, 2008)

Banned because are you blind?! He jumps all over his letters.....of course he deserved it!!


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 6, 2008)

Banned because line jumping is good though.


----------



## ShakeBunny (Nov 6, 2008)

Banned for assuming line jumping is always good.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 6, 2008)

Banned because it's not good to assume!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 6, 2008)

Banned cos for the last 2 days I've been really lazy and woken up at 3 in the afternoon!


----------



## Minox (Nov 6, 2008)

Banned because I envy you


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 6, 2008)

Banned cos you shouldn't be, that's just damn lazy!


----------



## Minox (Nov 6, 2008)

Banned because I had to be in school for more than 9 hours today, and I haven't had enough sleeping time to cover up for that.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 6, 2008)

Banned cos I got booted out of school at 15 so have completely forgotten what it's like!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 6, 2008)

Banned for being non-stereotypical rebellious kid!!
(most of dropouts are plainly stupid.....but that clearly isn't the case with you!)


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 6, 2008)

Banned cos I didn't drop out, I would have stayed and gone to college if I could have.  Everyone should have a good education.  I just got in trouble too many times!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 6, 2008)

Banned because you're quite magnificent person, and whatever you did in the past have made you the person you are today!!


----------



## Nottulys (Nov 6, 2008)

banned for that Ocrah Winfrey moment.......and still being only as radioactive as a Hazmat workers fingernail. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





oh and your avatar looks like a rejected bastard from Kingdom Hearts....cause the only move you have is throwing Thermometors at Sora...HA


----------



## ShakeBunny (Nov 6, 2008)

Banned for hatin' on the Radiation Force.


----------



## Nottulys (Nov 6, 2008)

banned for taking part in that boxes-you-guys-stole-from-work-clubhouse peanut gallery.


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 6, 2008)

banned for strange allegations


----------



## ShakeBunny (Nov 6, 2008)

Banned because I'm here now and there can be only one.

EDIT:Thanks, I know.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 6, 2008)

Banned because you're right as always!


----------



## ShakeBunny (Nov 6, 2008)

Banned for not being quick enough.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 6, 2008)

Banned because I don't have to be quick when I have POWER!! Waaaaa!!!


----------



## Arno (Nov 6, 2008)

Banned because being quick gives you power, not the other way around.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 6, 2008)

Banned because you're actually wrong....I can have my powers and still be the slowest temper....You can do nothing to me!!


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 6, 2008)

Banned for being a fine droog leader.


----------



## Dark (Nov 6, 2008)

Hi


----------



## ENDscape (Nov 6, 2008)

Hi ThePinkOne. I am ThePinkTwo/Too


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 7, 2008)

Banned cos I feel like an old man today, I slept til 3 and then fell asleep again in front of the TV earlier on!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 7, 2008)

Banned because I feel you man.....


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 7, 2008)

Banned cos I was wondering where that extra hand came from!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 7, 2008)

Banned for letting it out to the public, just like that!!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 7, 2008)

Banned for making  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and I wasn't able to swallow my mouthful of tea!  Have you seen holaitsme yet?  He should have joined us as a fan of A Clockwork Orange as he should have seen it today after downloading it last night.


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 7, 2008)

Banned as I just got done watching it. 

I'd put it on my top 5 movies list.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 7, 2008)

Banned for being awesome! It looks tacky and seventies but it's such a well made, well acted and powerful film.  Plus Antony Burgess predicted the future of Britains teens pretty well.  Substitute bowler hats and white suits for burberry caps and tacky designer gear and it's spot on!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 7, 2008)

Banned because in last 2 years or so, Croatia has been that way too (I'm guessing the whole World is going that way)..
To be honest....It freaks me out!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 7, 2008)

Banned cos it freaks me out too!  Too many bonehead kids have lost the plot and think they can do what they want without any kind of comeback.  One of the local wannabe thugs hit someone in the face with a glass down the pub and when the cops came to arrest him he said "But you can't arrest me, my girlfriend is pregnant" and started crying!  WTF?!?  I was pissing myself laughing.  Whatever happened to don't do the crime if you can't do the time!


----------



## Mei-o (Nov 7, 2008)

Banned because I don't like the world's fashion and attitude that much anymore, I dunno, those Victorian era gothic lolita outfits are really really cute! Now imagine if that was normal and girls wear them on the streets everyday...but that would be uncomfortable for the warmer countries like ours...


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 7, 2008)

Banned because you probably pulled out the only "good" part of the movie out!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 And you're thinking about it.....when this movie is actually a critique to the society and human kind!


----------



## Arno (Nov 7, 2008)

Banned for extending an already lengthy conversation (that I'm too lazy to read.)


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 7, 2008)

Banned for proving the stereotype that Americans are lazy.


----------



## ENDscape (Nov 7, 2008)

Banned. Lazy to read this?
Aww too late


----------



## Mei-o (Nov 7, 2008)

Banned! Reading is good for you!


What the-


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 7, 2008)

Banned cos I bet you haven't exercised today!


----------



## Mei-o (Nov 7, 2008)

Banned because I just woke up an hour and a half ago, it's pretty chilly so I still feel sleepy!


----------



## ENDscape (Nov 7, 2008)

Banned and good night : )


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 7, 2008)

Banned cos all I've done is sleep today as well! I woke up about 2 hours ago, at Midnight (mostly cos I'm a warlock, honest)


----------



## Mei-o (Nov 7, 2008)

Banned because the weather is nice today, now I feel like sleeping all day...a warlock huh? MAGIC DUEL, GO!


----------



## ENDscape (Nov 7, 2008)

Ill cast a simple BAN on you, 0mp, 9999999damage.


----------



## Dark (Nov 7, 2008)

Banned?

^ cute sig  ENDscape


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 7, 2008)

Bannedbecausethewayidontspaceannoysyou.


----------



## Dark (Nov 7, 2008)

Bannedbecauseitdoesn'tevenbotherme.


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 7, 2008)

Banned as I can see you hitting the keyboard in anger.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 7, 2008)

Banned for not even being visible in the current users list and still beating me to the post!


----------



## Dark (Nov 7, 2008)

Holaitsme said:
			
		

> Banned as I can see you hitting the keyboard in anger.


Banned because it's true


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 7, 2008)

Banned frank!


----------



## Mei-o (Nov 7, 2008)

Banned because I feel like taking a nap, g'night.


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 7, 2008)

Banned because my hoodlums are waiting outside to kill you.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 7, 2008)

Banned for viddying ACO and allowing your gulliver to turn you into Alex.


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 7, 2008)

Banned for not performing the old in out savage enough like


----------



## Raika (Nov 7, 2008)

banned for askfnsdlnvdjlkvazvcsaxzarbshndtrcfc


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 7, 2008)

Banned as I am abusing the YouTube capabilities


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 7, 2008)

banned because i didnt like it!!! is just laME


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 7, 2008)

Banned as its a matter of opinion


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 7, 2008)

banned as that IS THE FACT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 7, 2008)

Banned as Haruhi Suzumiya and Diego Armando got a 92% relationship on a love tester


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 7, 2008)

banned becauase hamburger and a fat boy have more love than them


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 7, 2008)

Banned as I didnt create the figure.


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 7, 2008)

u dont have to create the figure, its just ovbiuos(wrong spelling)


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 7, 2008)

Banned because figures are obvious!


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 7, 2008)

banned because abvious aren't figures


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 7, 2008)

obvious because banned aren't figures


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 7, 2008)

obviously figures are banned


----------



## Raika (Nov 7, 2008)

banned because banned are figures


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 7, 2008)

figures figures figures banned!


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 7, 2008)

figures are banned banned are figures


----------



## xalphax (Nov 7, 2008)

double creamy ban!


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 7, 2008)

double cheeseburger ban


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 7, 2008)

triple cheeseburger ban


----------



## PettingZoo (Nov 7, 2008)

^ banned for being post number #12953!


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 7, 2008)

^ banned for being post number #12954!


----------



## xalphax (Nov 7, 2008)

jag kan banna dig så hårt!


----------



## PettingZoo (Nov 7, 2008)

^ banned for talking basshunter speak!


----------



## Mei-o (Nov 7, 2008)

Banned because I just saw you here, newbcake.


----------



## Raika (Nov 7, 2008)

dennab rof nuf


----------



## Mei-o (Nov 7, 2008)

Banned because FF12 has skeleton dancers!


----------



## Raika (Nov 7, 2008)

banned, ff7 has dancing squirrels!


----------



## xalphax (Nov 7, 2008)

the paper snip in my fortune cookie says you're banned!


----------



## Raika (Nov 7, 2008)

banned, cookieface


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 7, 2008)

Banned as I have 3 accounts
they are:
agentgamma
Hexane26
Beve


----------



## Raika (Nov 7, 2008)

banned, i have 2 accounts
they are:
Raika
rdsncbkvj


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 7, 2008)

Banned as I forgot to mention JPH 
=P


----------



## Raika (Nov 7, 2008)

banned, i wont wanna pretend to be a mod, or they will really ban me!


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 7, 2008)

I HAVE THE POOOOOOOOOOOOOOWER!!
To ban

hehe
banned
hehe


----------



## Raika (Nov 7, 2008)

banned, im still posting.....


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 7, 2008)

Banned as you are not!
Dont lie or I will ban you under my alias of JPH


----------



## Raika (Nov 7, 2008)

banned, bring it on!


----------



## Mei-o (Nov 7, 2008)

Banned, I'll be watching this!

agentgamma:Banned for impersonating a public officer.


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 7, 2008)

Banned as I am upset that my EDGE isn't here yet!
I will go and play Super Chick Sisters now!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 7, 2008)

Banned for being another EDGE user like me!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 7, 2008)

Banned because I'm a CycloDS user....a real deal baby!!


----------



## oliebol (Nov 7, 2008)

banned because I use R4 ^^


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 7, 2008)

Banned for being a fashion victim.


----------



## Minox (Nov 7, 2008)

Banned for being right.


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 7, 2008)

banned in the name of monkey island 2


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 7, 2008)

Banned in the name of Ace Ventura!


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 7, 2008)

banned because i really like ace Ventura et detective 
that was one of the funniest movies i have ever seen


----------



## oliebol (Nov 7, 2008)

banned, cause dude... ace ventura?? Come on!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 7, 2008)

Banned because Ace is one hell of a character!! He really kicks ass!!


----------



## oliebol (Nov 7, 2008)

banned because the mask kicks ace's ass


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 7, 2008)

Banned because Ace is real, Mask has to wear mask to be cool!


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 7, 2008)

banned for fact!!! 
awesome Captain!!


----------



## Nottulys (Nov 7, 2008)

banned cause the monkey always outshined Ace.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 7, 2008)

Banned for lying! The monkey was funny but Jim Currey is massively talented when it comes to comedy.  Watch the show In Living Color, he's funnier then the Wayans in it.


----------



## Minox (Nov 7, 2008)

Banned because you made me hungry -.-


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 7, 2008)

Banned cos I've got 2 baked potatoes currently cooking in the oven!

edit : Wait a sec, is it the blood in my sig making you hungry?  Have you been anywhere near Costello?


----------



## Minox (Nov 7, 2008)

Banned because that might just be the case. Don't come near me, I think it's contagious.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 7, 2008)

Banned with a 10 mile pole to make sure I don't catch it too!


----------



## Minox (Nov 7, 2008)

Banned because I'm sure it's not too dangerous.

I'll probably just start molesting moogles...


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 7, 2008)

Banned for making Narin happy and taking him away from his GBAtemp duties.


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 7, 2008)

Banned for not italicizing your images like ace gunman.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 7, 2008)

Banned for staff talk!

Let's talk about me!


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 7, 2008)

Banned for being radioactive. (happy now?) 

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=106715


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 7, 2008)

Yay!!
I am!!
Banned for making me happy.....
..
..
..
..
this won't work in this game, will it?!

Why'd you post that link?!


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 7, 2008)

Banned because the link proves that ace gunman is cool enough to italicize images, but so are you.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 7, 2008)

Banned because you're obviously right!!


----------



## Minox (Nov 8, 2008)

Banned because you're obviously right wrong!!




Spoiler



Nah, not really


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 8, 2008)

Banned for awesome  sig!!


----------



## Minox (Nov 8, 2008)

BANNED FOR NOT HAVING AN AWESOME SIG


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 8, 2008)

Banned because I have an awesome sig!! Mine was also made by Destructobot!!


----------



## Minox (Nov 8, 2008)

Banned because it isn't awesome enough.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 8, 2008)

Banned because it says the truth!


----------



## Minox (Nov 8, 2008)

Banned because the truth is in in fact a lie in disguise.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 8, 2008)

Banned because then the ninja is in in fact a pirate in disguise.


----------



## ENDscape (Nov 8, 2008)

We're all pirates in disguise. BANNED


----------



## Minox (Nov 8, 2008)

Banned because pirates don't disguise themselves.


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 8, 2008)

Banned because your sig isn't awesome anymore.


----------



## Minox (Nov 8, 2008)

Banned because I'm only testing how this one would look, I haven't abandoned the awesome sig


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 8, 2008)

Banned because they should add a "test signature" button.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Nov 8, 2008)

Because you think *they *should have a "test signature" button when _*we*_ are the ones who need it!


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 8, 2008)

Banned for not banning me.


----------



## ENDscape (Nov 8, 2008)

Ill ban you then. BANNED POWAZ


----------



## Minox (Nov 8, 2008)

Banned for being sly.


----------



## ENDscape (Nov 8, 2008)

Why so serious?


----------



## Dark (Nov 8, 2008)

why not?


----------



## ENDscape (Nov 8, 2008)

Because you're BANNED


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 8, 2008)

Banned for going back on topic


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 8, 2008)

Banned for going back and forth across the topic with a turqoise coloured groundhog dipped in neon green paint.


----------



## Mei-o (Nov 8, 2008)

Banned for going back and forth across the topic with a pink coloured platypus dipped in neon fuchsia paint.


----------



## Galacta (Nov 8, 2008)

Banned for going up and down, back and forth across the topic with a black coloured moose dipped in neon khaki paint.


----------



## PettingZoo (Nov 8, 2008)

^banned for liking sonic


----------



## Galacta (Nov 8, 2008)

Banned for biting my moose. Sonic and Mario are cool!


----------



## Mei-o (Nov 8, 2008)

Banned because I demand pictures of a moose, NOW!


----------



## PettingZoo (Nov 8, 2008)

^banned for being in a country with a triangle flag!


----------



## Mei-o (Nov 8, 2008)

Banned because it's still rectangle.


----------



## PettingZoo (Nov 8, 2008)

^banned because there is a triangle in the rectangle!


----------



## Galacta (Nov 8, 2008)

Banned, Moose pics Mei-o!







I WANT PICS OF PLATYPUSES, NOW !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Were all proud to be in our country.


----------



## Dark (Nov 8, 2008)

A moose goes Moo!


----------



## Galacta (Nov 8, 2008)

Banned because you forgot to say "Banned"


----------



## PettingZoo (Nov 8, 2008)

^banned for having ichigo in your sig!


----------



## Galacta (Nov 8, 2008)

Banned, no pics.


----------



## PettingZoo (Nov 8, 2008)

^banned no smileys


----------



## Galacta (Nov 8, 2008)

Banned, Have you got one of Destructobots AWSUM sigs?


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 8, 2008)

Banned as I was suppose to be the only one , but noooooooo everyone just had to have it. 

Pretty sure its a fad though.


----------



## Galacta (Nov 8, 2008)

Banned as these sigs are DAMN awsum!


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 8, 2008)

Banned as its the "fad".


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 8, 2008)

I didn't want to have to do it, it's not my fault.  They threatened my family.  The said they'd beat them with duck down quilts if I didn't ban you.  So I'm sorry, but you're banned.


----------



## Galacta (Nov 8, 2008)

Banned as that is also a "Fad"


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 8, 2008)

heheheh, You are now a banner little trolley. hehehhe


----------



## Galacta (Nov 8, 2008)

hehehhee......no. Holayourebanned!

MUAHAYHAY!


----------



## DarkAura (Nov 8, 2008)

Banned for confusing me with the same friggin sig.


----------



## Raika (Nov 8, 2008)

banned for being confused....YAY I BANNED THE TOPIC CREATOR!!! POWAH!!


----------



## DarkAura (Nov 8, 2008)

Banned cuz I wanna


----------



## Raika (Nov 8, 2008)

banned, being confused is not compulsory.


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 8, 2008)

Banned for abandoning your children D:


----------



## DarkAura (Nov 8, 2008)

Banned for topic watching.


----------



## Raika (Nov 8, 2008)

banned for topic touching


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 8, 2008)

Banned for touching your ds.


----------



## Raika (Nov 8, 2008)

banned, whats the *touch*screen for then, nubcake?


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 8, 2008)

Banned because you obviously didn't get the joke, nubcake.


----------



## Raika (Nov 8, 2008)

banned, i knew that you meant the *other* meaning, nubcake.


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 8, 2008)

Banned as it was A++ cake.


----------



## Raika (Nov 8, 2008)

banned for being a B-- person eating an A++ cake nubcake.


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 8, 2008)

Banned for stealing the nubcake.


----------



## Raika (Nov 8, 2008)

banned, i did not steal, i stole.


----------



## Galacta (Nov 8, 2008)

Banned, you *TWO* stole nubcakes you nubcakes!


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 8, 2008)

banned for thinking that they stole it but it was YOU the one who stole them!! you nubcake!!


----------



## Raika (Nov 8, 2008)

banned, look whos talking nubcake


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 8, 2008)

Banned for not closing  your eyes!!


----------



## Galacta (Nov 8, 2008)

Banned for closing your eyes... FOREVER!


----------



## Raika (Nov 8, 2008)

banned, try it yourself, nubcake. :/


----------



## Galacta (Nov 8, 2008)

Banned, You should try it too, nubcake! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




MUAHAYHAY! Ban.


----------



## Raika (Nov 8, 2008)

Banned, i didnt suggest doing that, smarty pants. Banned.


----------



## Galacta (Nov 8, 2008)

Banned, I didnt say that you suggested me to do that, 14 year old Nubcake!


----------



## Raika (Nov 8, 2008)

banned for suggesting that, 22 year old stalecake!


----------



## Galacta (Nov 8, 2008)

Banned, Im older than you! 14 year old Nubcake who likes Megaman Star Force!


----------



## Raika (Nov 8, 2008)

Banned, being older means you get white hair faster, and didnt i tell you somewhere in this thread that i dont play megaman star force, nubcake?


----------



## Galacta (Nov 8, 2008)

Banned, im 22 and I HAVENT GOT WHITE HAIR. Your a total fan of Megaman Star Force. youve even got a siggy of it!

I have a job and im not in High School Anymore(and College and uni)  YAY!


----------



## Raika (Nov 8, 2008)

banned, having a siggy of something doesnt mean you are a fan of it or anything, nubcake.


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 8, 2008)

banned for not being part of our sig club


----------



## Galacta (Nov 8, 2008)

Banned, I was joking , Nubcake. Beaten ARGH


----------



## Raika (Nov 8, 2008)

banned, this entire page would have been a conversation between just the two of us if p1ngpong hadnt showed up...Look at the whole page lol.


----------



## Galacta (Nov 8, 2008)

Banned, thank you p1ngpong!


----------



## Raika (Nov 8, 2008)

Banned for being a sonic fan


----------



## oliebol (Nov 8, 2008)

banned for being a megaman fan


----------



## Raika (Nov 8, 2008)

banned for being an ass-kicking muffin fan


----------



## oliebol (Nov 8, 2008)

banned for not telling the truth!, I'm not a fan of muffins! ( the things in my ava aren't muffins 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## Raika (Nov 8, 2008)

banned, they are a crossbreed of muffins humans.


----------



## Mei-o (Nov 8, 2008)

Banned for having a lazily made siggy!


----------



## Raika (Nov 8, 2008)

banned, not everyone has natural talent like you, ya know!


----------



## Mei-o (Nov 8, 2008)

Banned because everyone can acquire skills, ya know!


----------



## Raika (Nov 8, 2008)

banned, ive just pirated photoshop a few days ago you know!


----------



## Mei-o (Nov 8, 2008)

Banned, NOW, AWAIT THE PUNISHMENT THAT IS MY CNC! Though I prefer to do it privately, I hate interference.


----------



## Raika (Nov 8, 2008)

Banned, no idea what you just said there.


----------



## Arno (Nov 8, 2008)

Banned for not knowing. (Not that I understand, either...)


----------



## Dark (Nov 8, 2008)

Banned for not knowing what CNC is?


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 8, 2008)

i want you on me!! 
banned


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 8, 2008)

I thought I banned you already, but seems like it wasn't enough
Banned!!!


----------



## Dark (Nov 8, 2008)

Hai


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 8, 2008)

Banned for killing the purpose of the game.


----------



## Dark (Nov 9, 2008)

banned cause I'm trying.


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 9, 2008)

Banned because your failing quite hard.


----------



## xalphax (Nov 9, 2008)

banned
annedb
nnedba
nedban
edbann
dbanne


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 9, 2008)

Banned.db


----------



## Arno (Nov 9, 2008)

Banned because FAIL.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 9, 2008)

Banned because I've had a busy day!!


----------



## Eternal Myst (Nov 9, 2008)

I like natural tuna.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 9, 2008)

Banned because that should have been the reason to ban me!!


----------



## Minox (Nov 9, 2008)

Banned because the tuna is a lie and you know it.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 9, 2008)

Banned because I do, in fact, know it!!


----------



## Minox (Nov 9, 2008)

Banned for thinking that Eternal Myst looks emo in his latest picture.


----------



## Eternal Myst (Nov 9, 2008)

Banned for not thinking that I look emo in my latest picture.


----------



## Minox (Nov 9, 2008)

Banned because you don't, there's not much to say about that.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 9, 2008)

Banned because he is, even if he's not emo, he does look like one there!


----------



## Minox (Nov 9, 2008)

Banned for being wrong.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 9, 2008)

Banned for being wrong!


----------



## Minox (Nov 9, 2008)

Banned for not admitting that you're wrong.


----------



## ENDscape (Nov 9, 2008)

No you're wrong banned


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 9, 2008)

No you're banned wrong


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 9, 2008)

You are wrong!
So you are banned


----------



## ENDscape (Nov 9, 2008)

You are banned!
So you are wrong


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 9, 2008)

Banned you are!
you are so wrong


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 9, 2008)

You are right!
So you are banned


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 9, 2008)

You are trite!
so you are not only banned, but also stripped of your badge.


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 9, 2008)

Banned as there will be spoilers in this message!
Okay maybe not >_>


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 9, 2008)

Banned for reading the spoiler.


----------



## ENDscape (Nov 9, 2008)

Banned because you made me belive i has been rickrolled


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 9, 2008)

Banned for lying about not having a sig.


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 9, 2008)

Banned for plagarizing a sig...

that isnt even THAT good


----------



## ENDscape (Nov 9, 2008)

Banned because you're absolutely right


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 9, 2008)

Banned as we are both right but not Wright or Trite =P


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 9, 2008)

Banned for not being part of it.


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 9, 2008)

Banned as there seems to be a lack of TMOHS or Sayonara Zetsubo Sensei sigs


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 9, 2008)

Banned because their seems to be a lack of un-anime/game sigs


----------



## ENDscape (Nov 9, 2008)

Banned because i havent noticed.


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 9, 2008)

Banned for wanting to do the usual "in-out"


----------



## distorted.freque (Nov 9, 2008)

Banned for being an insomniac. O_O


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 9, 2008)

Banned for not being an insomniac O_O


----------



## ENDscape (Nov 9, 2008)

Banned for being an insomniac O_O. oh its used already.


----------



## distorted.freque (Nov 9, 2008)

Banned for using that emoticon to spite me. D:

I do so like sleeping. :3 Dreams are like drugs to me. 8D


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 9, 2008)

Banned as I like sleeping, but for some reason i'm a night person O_O


----------



## Dark (Nov 9, 2008)

Banned because it sucks to be you (kidding)

My cousin lives in Las Vegas, Nevada too


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 9, 2008)

Banned because now I gotta beat up your cousin. 

(where does he live)


----------



## Raika (Nov 9, 2008)

banned for trying to bring GTA to life.


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 9, 2008)

banned for trying to bring doki doki majo shinpan to life.


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 9, 2008)

Banned for accidentally the whole medic.


----------



## Raika (Nov 9, 2008)

Banned for accidentally the whole cop.


----------



## Arno (Nov 9, 2008)

Banned for accidentally yet wholly clicking here.

(For the record, this is NOT a rickroll. I swear. It isn't a rickroll. I'm not that mean.)


----------



## Galacta (Nov 9, 2008)

Banned as i got Mick ROLL'D!


----------



## Raika (Nov 9, 2008)

Bannd, i got Nick ROLL'D.


----------



## Galacta (Nov 9, 2008)

Banned, Oh...OK.


----------



## Raika (Nov 9, 2008)

Banned, i thought of typing Dick ROLL'D, but nah.


----------



## Galacta (Nov 9, 2008)

Banned, youre too young.


----------



## Raika (Nov 9, 2008)

Banned, look at this thread http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=110898 ...Youre too old.


----------



## Galacta (Nov 9, 2008)

2short said:
			
		

> Raika said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ban.


----------



## Raika (Nov 9, 2008)

Banned, look at the percentage.


----------



## Galacta (Nov 9, 2008)

Banned, Who cares, yeh?


----------



## Raika (Nov 9, 2008)

Banned, you do.


----------



## Galacta (Nov 9, 2008)

Ban.  Im 22 years old, I aint a pensioner yet.


----------



## Raika (Nov 9, 2008)

Banned, i couldnt care less about ages.


----------



## Galacta (Nov 9, 2008)

Banned, me too.

New subject, you know Bob?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Nov 9, 2008)

*Banned* for not respecting your elders.


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 9, 2008)

Junior ban!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Nov 9, 2008)

You're banned, and so is your little friend.


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 9, 2008)

Banned because I have no friends


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Nov 9, 2008)

Banned because your lack of friends is not my problem, friend.


----------



## Raika (Nov 9, 2008)

Banned, you just called him 'friend', that means he has friends, friend.


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 9, 2008)

Unfriendly ban then buddy.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Nov 9, 2008)

Banned for catching my mistake.


EDIT: Ah crap. Beaten to the punch


----------



## Raika (Nov 9, 2008)

Banned, slowpoke.


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 9, 2008)

Rapid ban!


----------



## Galacta (Nov 9, 2008)

Slow and Steady Ban!


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 9, 2008)

Fast and ready ban!


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 9, 2008)

Smart and Sexy Ban!


----------



## Galacta (Nov 9, 2008)

Slow and Sexy wins the race!
Ban.
My tv nearly fell over.


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 9, 2008)

Banned because I've gathered data and have concluded that your bans are the most random bans since the live again incident.


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 9, 2008)

Solar eclipse ban!

(hows that for random?)


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 9, 2008)

Banned because it wasn't that random!


----------



## Mei-o (Nov 9, 2008)

Lunar eclipse ban! 


(how's that for plagiarism?)


----------



## Raika (Nov 9, 2008)

Loli eclipse ban


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 9, 2008)

Quite late ban!

(how's that for post jumping)


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 9, 2008)

Banned as I have joined the DarkNeko fad =P


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 9, 2008)

Ultra late ban to the person who got the 10.000th post in the game!


----------



## Raika (Nov 9, 2008)

I have been beaten...I think i'll start playing tennis instead of pingpong.


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 9, 2008)

Banned as for once we agree on something


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 9, 2008)

Loving ban!


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 9, 2008)

Hating ban!


----------



## Mei-o (Nov 9, 2008)

Banned because the DarkNeko thing wasn't really funny in the first place.


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 9, 2008)

Banned as nothing in the EOF is funny


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 9, 2008)

Humour ban!


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 9, 2008)

Banned because I find gbatemp sorta boring (the whole name change thing failed).


----------



## Mei-o (Nov 9, 2008)

Banned because that also means you're not funny.


Ugh...speed typers.


----------



## Raika (Nov 9, 2008)

banned damn


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 9, 2008)

Banned as i'm confused right now.


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 9, 2008)

Jean Clude van Ban


----------



## Mei-o (Nov 9, 2008)

Baaaaannnyaaa~
　／l、
（ﾟ､ ｡ ７
　l、 ~ヽ
　じしf_, )ノ


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 9, 2008)

banned for getting in agentgammas way


----------



## Raika (Nov 9, 2008)

Banned for getting in Raika's way.
@Mei-o:hey thats my sig!! COPYCAT!


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 9, 2008)

banned as its darknekos -__-


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 9, 2008)

Banned because my radioactivity has a half life of a million years, a million years aint no fad!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





edit: ffs less type moar ban


----------



## Mei-o (Nov 9, 2008)

Banned because p1ngpong was never a fad(or was he?).


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 9, 2008)

Banned for talking about me in the past tense


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 9, 2008)

Banned for talking about me in the future.


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 9, 2008)

Banned for talking about me in the past.


----------



## Raika (Nov 9, 2008)

damn you all


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 9, 2008)

Banned for tomorrow


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 9, 2008)

Banned for yesterday


----------



## Eternal Myst (Nov 9, 2008)

Banned for molesting little gbatempers.


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 9, 2008)

Banned because one of these days I'll make a bot that just bans people.


----------



## Mei-o (Nov 9, 2008)

Banned because that would be cheating!


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 9, 2008)

Banned as theres no plagarism here!
Move along now!


----------



## Mei-o (Nov 9, 2008)

Banned because I was talking about joo dood!


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 9, 2008)

Banned because I missed big brother and can gba roms run on r4.


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 9, 2008)

Banned as they cant


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 9, 2008)

Banned as they wont.


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 9, 2008)

Banned because I just finished a bot that molests people, time to take it to the park!


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 9, 2008)

Banned because I just finished building the ban bot.


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 9, 2008)

Banned as its me in a costume.
Must ban Mei-o!


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 9, 2008)

Banned because you banned me instead.


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 9, 2008)

Banning massacre!!!


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 9, 2008)

Banned as I am the cause of it >=D


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 9, 2008)

*prepares the banning chainsaw


----------



## Raika (Nov 9, 2008)

prepares the banning raper rapier


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 9, 2008)

*prepares the banning glyph


----------



## Raika (Nov 9, 2008)

prepares the banning filth


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 9, 2008)

Prepare the BAN HAMMER!!
mwahhahwhawhwaha


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 9, 2008)

Banned for evil laughter!


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 9, 2008)

banned as everyone has a dark side


----------



## Raika (Nov 9, 2008)

banned, but yours is darker than everybody elses.


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 9, 2008)

banned for being right!! 

care to join in?


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 9, 2008)

Banned as all of you should join the dark side!
We have cookies! =P


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 9, 2008)

banned because i didnt know u were with the dark side!!


----------



## Raika (Nov 9, 2008)

banned, i fight for GOOD!


----------



## oliebol (Nov 9, 2008)

banned because you always have to look on the bright sight of life!


----------



## Raika (Nov 9, 2008)

Banned, youre on the slow side, am i right?


----------



## oliebol (Nov 9, 2008)

banned for being right, probably...


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 9, 2008)

Banned because it's wrong to be right!


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 9, 2008)

Banned for justice!


----------



## Raika (Nov 9, 2008)

oliebol said:
			
		

> banned for being right, surely...


fix'd
Damn beaten, who cares banned!


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 9, 2008)

Caring ban!


----------



## Raika (Nov 9, 2008)

uncaring ban.


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 9, 2008)

Banned for being heartless


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 9, 2008)

Banned for 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 p1ngy


----------



## Raika (Nov 9, 2008)

banned for having a heart. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (cant you see im typing everything opposite, even the smiley? ) EDIT: YOU!!! RAWRRRR!! @#%@#


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 9, 2008)

YOU!!! RAWRRRR!! @#%@#

Banned for outburst!


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 9, 2008)

Banned for inburst!


----------



## Raika (Nov 9, 2008)

Banned for insideoutburst


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 9, 2008)

Banned because I'll be late for the ban I first intended!!


----------



## Raika (Nov 9, 2008)

banned, youre too early.


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 9, 2008)

banned as i want to fit in the early list


----------



## Raika (Nov 9, 2008)

banned, youre too late, toni got the last early slot.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 9, 2008)

Banned because because!!


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 9, 2008)

Banned with no reason!


----------



## oliebol (Nov 9, 2008)

Banned with a reason!


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 9, 2008)

banned for not explaining what the reason is!!


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 9, 2008)

banned for needing an explanation for a ban


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 9, 2008)

Banned for not requesting the explanation!


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 9, 2008)

banned because some people dont accept plain simple bans


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 9, 2008)

Banned because after 880 pages of banning...they should!!


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 9, 2008)

Over elaborate confusing ban!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 9, 2008)

Pure clear and simple ban!!


----------



## Minox (Nov 9, 2008)

Banned because we've only reached 442 pages for me (30 bans/page).


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 9, 2008)

Make that 443 pages!

BANNED!


----------



## Minox (Nov 9, 2008)

Banned because it'll be 443 pages after 3 posts more.


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 9, 2008)

Triple ban then!


----------



## Minox (Nov 9, 2008)

Spam ban.


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 9, 2008)

Spam filter ban!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 9, 2008)

Bowler hat BAN!


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 9, 2008)

A clockwork BAN


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 9, 2008)

Droog BAN!


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 9, 2008)

Ultra violence ban!


----------



## Minox (Nov 9, 2008)

Silent ban...


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 9, 2008)

Mouse in the NDS BAN!


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 9, 2008)

ban in a nds


----------



## oliebol (Nov 9, 2008)

ban in a DSi


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 9, 2008)

Ban in a phat!


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 9, 2008)

a slim phat ban


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 9, 2008)

A matte black lite


----------



## Minox (Nov 9, 2008)

Banned for not banning.


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 9, 2008)

banned because im banning


----------



## Minox (Nov 9, 2008)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> Banned for not banning.


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 9, 2008)

Oh this is the banning game?
color="o shi--"]Banned[/color]


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 9, 2008)

Rainbow ban!


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 9, 2008)

blacky and whitey ban


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 9, 2008)

Mannequin ban.


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 9, 2008)

p1ngy pongy bany


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 9, 2008)

Darky Rey BAN


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 9, 2008)

Light Ray ban!


----------



## Raika (Nov 9, 2008)

Rayder ban


----------



## ShakeBunny (Nov 9, 2008)

Gray Ray Ban!


----------



## Raika (Nov 9, 2008)

Banned, i dont just defend penguins, i defend vultures!


----------



## Dark (Nov 9, 2008)

Banned for not defending youself.


----------



## ShakeBunny (Nov 9, 2008)

Banned because vultures don't have to fend off polar bears.


----------



## Raika (Nov 9, 2008)

Banned, slowpoke


----------



## ShakeBunny (Nov 9, 2008)

Banned for poking the slow.


----------



## Raika (Nov 9, 2008)

banned for slowing the poke


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 9, 2008)

Quick poke, then ban!


----------



## Raika (Nov 9, 2008)

Quick ban, then poke!


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 9, 2008)

A bit of the old in out savage type ban!


----------



## Raika (Nov 9, 2008)

Banned, you look more harmless than savage.


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 9, 2008)

Looks can be deceiving, so banned!


----------



## Raika (Nov 9, 2008)

Banned, yeah, when youre acting like a nice dude youre actually a savage beast on the inside.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 9, 2008)

Banned because everybody know that p1ngy is savage beast!!


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 9, 2008)

banned because everyone knows that you are the most craziest moderator on gbatemp.net!!

forgot:
can you ban me for  2 days please, i need to finish this presentation for tomorrow but i cant think of anything else than gabtemp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and i keep staring at a blank page for a hour now !!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 9, 2008)

Banned because everybody knows that you're the darkest Rey of them all!!

*and thank you very much for that


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 9, 2008)

banned because ur welcome and thx
but im the only darkrey in the world


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 9, 2008)

Banned because that's quite obvious!


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 9, 2008)

Unobvious ban!


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 9, 2008)

healthy ban


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 9, 2008)

medical ban


----------



## Minox (Nov 9, 2008)

Hazardous ban.


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 9, 2008)

flying chicken ban


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 9, 2008)

flightless ban


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 9, 2008)

unnamed ban


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 9, 2008)

Molester BAN


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 9, 2008)

Savage sexual assault ban


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 9, 2008)

Unbanned ban?!


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 9, 2008)

100% warn ban


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 9, 2008)

sexually harrased ban


----------



## Arno (Nov 9, 2008)

Misspelling ban.


----------



## oliebol (Nov 9, 2008)

disunmisspelling ban.


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 9, 2008)

one man ban


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 9, 2008)

Mistreated and neglected ban!


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 9, 2008)

Orphaned ban


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 9, 2008)

Pacemaker ban!


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 9, 2008)

Um artificial hip ban?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 9, 2008)

GangBAN!


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 9, 2008)

Ban shots.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 10, 2008)

BANAL SEX?!


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 10, 2008)

Banul lube?!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 10, 2008)

Disgusting BAN!!


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 10, 2008)

moral high horse ban!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 10, 2008)

Famous infamous BAN!


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 10, 2008)

supreme ban sent by the president.


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 10, 2008)

Super supreme Ban : Hyper Mega Edition sent by M. Bison


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 10, 2008)

Banned for not having my sweet wallpaper. 

: O


----------



## Raika (Nov 10, 2008)

Banned, i have a sour wallpaper, want one?


----------



## Hehe Moo (Nov 10, 2008)

Banned because I want one! Send it to me Raika!


----------



## Raika (Nov 10, 2008)

Banned, here it is!


----------



## Galacta (Nov 10, 2008)

Banned,Nice, who wants a sweet and Sour Wallpaper?


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 10, 2008)

Banned as this is an anime wallpaper
If you know what anime this is, you get a cookie


----------



## Raika (Nov 10, 2008)

banned, i couldnt care less! NOW GIB ME MY COOKIE!!


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 10, 2008)

Banned as its here =P


----------



## Raika (Nov 10, 2008)

BANNED! NOM NOM NOM


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 10, 2008)

Banned as i'm really dissapointed in today's banning session.


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 10, 2008)

Banned as its a slow ban day ;_;


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 10, 2008)

Banned because where are the mods that change names?


----------



## Raika (Nov 10, 2008)

Banned, AceGunman is in Shooting Camp practicing his aceyness!!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 10, 2008)

Banned because Ace is the perfect shooter!! He's just fooling around!


----------



## ShakeBunny (Nov 10, 2008)

Banned for being way too awesome to be here this late.


----------



## Galacta (Nov 10, 2008)

Banned.




Damn I shouldve done Obama!


----------



## ShakeBunny (Nov 10, 2008)

Banned for not justifying your ban on me.


----------



## Galacta (Nov 10, 2008)

Banned, thats pretty true.


----------



## ShakeBunny (Nov 10, 2008)

Banned because the truth isn't pretty. It's simply awesome.


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 10, 2008)

banned for awesome lies


----------



## ShakeBunny (Nov 10, 2008)

Banned for true lies. I didn't like that movie.


----------



## Galacta (Nov 10, 2008)

Banned because you secretly liked that movie.


----------



## updowners (Nov 10, 2008)

Everybody banned for banning for almost 900 pages.


----------



## Galacta (Nov 10, 2008)

Banned, its far away from 900 pages!


----------



## Raika (Nov 10, 2008)

Banned, if you consider 9 more pages far youre too long sighted.


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 10, 2008)

one ban closer to 900


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 10, 2008)

lets go bitches and next week 1000 posts 
banned


----------



## ShakeBunny (Nov 10, 2008)

Banned for swearing.

1000 pages here we come!


----------



## ENDscape (Nov 10, 2008)

Banned to reach 1000 pages


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 10, 2008)

Banned because I've said that 1000 pages are our next goal after we reached 10 000 posts!!


----------



## ENDscape (Nov 10, 2008)

Banned because we're almost there XD


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 10, 2008)

ohh sorry captain!!!
i was dreaming too big

banned
EDIT:
u endscape go and END urself!!


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 10, 2008)

self ban 1
continue if u can...


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 10, 2008)

self ban again


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 10, 2008)

I remember your BAN combos soldier!! Banned for being good at it!!


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 10, 2008)

banned because it was all your training master!!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 10, 2008)

Banned because you're humble!! That's nice quality!!


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 10, 2008)

Banned because the bees bumble at night.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 10, 2008)

Banned because panthers hunt during the day!


----------



## ENDscape (Nov 10, 2008)

Banned because the trees stumble fright :S


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 10, 2008)

Banned because kids like to play with kite!!


----------



## ENDscape (Nov 10, 2008)

Banned because lightning hits and they get shocked


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 10, 2008)

Banned because that way they recharge batteries in NDS!


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 10, 2008)

Banned because in the jungle the lion sleeps at night


----------



## Minox (Nov 10, 2008)

Banned because the jungle sucks.


----------



## Dark (Nov 10, 2008)

Banned because you live in one


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 10, 2008)

Banned because for being inside it!!


----------



## playallday (Nov 10, 2008)

Banned for editing the X-TEAM!


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 10, 2008)

Banned, now pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 10, 2008)

Banned because I'm seconding Holaitsme!


----------



## ShakeBunny (Nov 10, 2008)

I'm only banning Toni because that's how this game works. I would however like to ban playallday as well. Your silly X-Team is doomed. (insert sinister laugh here)


----------



## Minox (Nov 10, 2008)

Banned because your sinister laughter is nothing compared to mine.


----------



## Minox (Nov 10, 2008)

Selfbanned since EOF has been really dead today.


----------



## ShakeBunny (Nov 10, 2008)

Banned because that kitty is sad.


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 10, 2008)

Banned because lolcat is sad


----------



## Minox (Nov 10, 2008)

Banned because it isn't sad, it's just evul-looking.


----------



## Minox (Nov 10, 2008)

Selfban


----------



## Minox (Nov 10, 2008)

Selfban


----------



## Minox (Nov 10, 2008)

Selfban


----------



## Minox (Nov 10, 2008)

Selfban


----------



## Minox (Nov 10, 2008)

Selfban


----------



## Minox (Nov 10, 2008)

Selfban


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 10, 2008)

Banself


----------



## Minox (Nov 10, 2008)

Banned for breaking my combo >


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 10, 2008)

Banned because your combo was meant to be broken


----------



## Minox (Nov 10, 2008)

Banned because it could've been longer.


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 10, 2008)

Banned because it shouldn't of been longer.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 10, 2008)

Banned because you should try one more time!!


----------



## xalphax (Nov 10, 2008)

banned for variety.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 10, 2008)

Banned because I'm waiting for you to post four more posts, and then you'll reach 888!!


----------



## Minox (Nov 10, 2008)

Banned because it's only one by now.


----------



## xalphax (Nov 10, 2008)

banned because i reached it!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 10, 2008)

Banned for having 888 posts!!


----------



## xalphax (Nov 10, 2008)

banned because i know you just waited for your opportunity!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 10, 2008)

Banned for 888 posts!!! AGAIN!!!


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 11, 2008)

Banned because you have 2681 posts!


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 11, 2008)

Banned because the cake is not a lie.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 11, 2008)

Genki, anata wa banned desu.


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 11, 2008)

Gibberish ban!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 11, 2008)

Silver fish ban.


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 11, 2008)

Bansphemy.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 11, 2008)

Banned for being a member of the band of banned brothers in bans.


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 11, 2008)

Banned for being the person who must not be named.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 11, 2008)

Banned for being the holder of word which can not be said.


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 11, 2008)

Banned for using such force just to get that last drop of blood.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 11, 2008)

Banned for not enjoying the real horror show of viddying the red red vino on tap.


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 11, 2008)

Banned for enjoying the Rocky Horror Picture Show!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 11, 2008)

Banned for not enjoying The Rocky Horror Picture, are you motion picture challenged?


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 11, 2008)

Banned as I enjoy good films!


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 11, 2008)

Banned as you're slowly starting to like bad films.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 11, 2008)

Banned for leaving early, just before the hour even though a few moments won't make any difference - not to you, anyway.


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 11, 2008)

Banned because I don't tell you "that's the way we all go."


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 11, 2008)

Banned because you're not one of the voices inside me, you're a frooplagg.


----------



## Galacta (Nov 11, 2008)

Banned, I am the actual frooplagg PPLZ.


----------



## AXYPB (Nov 11, 2008)

Banned because the word "ban" is in your name, which leads me to conclude that you're just asking for it.


----------



## Arno (Nov 11, 2008)

Banned because 'ban' isn't in your name, which obviously means that you're asking for it MORE.


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 11, 2008)

Banned for having a cheesy user name...oh wait..


----------



## Galacta (Nov 11, 2008)

Banned,
*uses Getsuga Tenshou Kirby Version*


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 11, 2008)

Banned, what is this language you speak?


----------



## Galacta (Nov 11, 2008)

Banned, Its original AWESOME language.


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 11, 2008)

Banned because that language is overrated.


----------



## Galacta (Nov 11, 2008)

Banned, Holaispeakoverratedawesomelanguage! Muahayhay.


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 11, 2008)

Banned for using my name in such agony.


----------



## Galacta (Nov 11, 2008)

Banned, YES, AGONY my friend. -Slience-


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 11, 2008)

Banned because the agony of a million cats licking your feet is worse.


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 11, 2008)

selfban


----------



## Frog (Nov 11, 2008)

Banned in the name of banishment!


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 11, 2008)

Bansense, are you high?


----------



## B-Blue (Nov 11, 2008)

http://objection.mrdictionary.net/go.php?n=2822096


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 11, 2008)

Banned for posting an over-rated link to an over-used Phoenix Wright objection site instead of banning the manly way.


----------



## Galacta (Nov 11, 2008)

Banned, Does Objection! ever get old?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 11, 2008)

Banned because in comedy everything get's old, except for Married With Children and Duckman.


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 11, 2008)

Banned for such a harsh reality.


----------



## Galacta (Nov 11, 2008)

Banned, we all have very harsh realities.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 11, 2008)

Banned for sig twins!!


----------



## Raika (Nov 11, 2008)

Banned for sig triplets!!!


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 11, 2008)

Banned because I want to unleash my new sig but It'd be to sad to let this one go.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 11, 2008)

Banned for being a macho macho man who goes west to the YMCA because he wants to be in the navy.


----------



## Raika (Nov 11, 2008)

Banned for being too random


----------



## Galacta (Nov 11, 2008)

Banned because,
The most common name in the world is Mohammed.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 11, 2008)

Banned for hiding in wardrobe of Sex & the city!!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 11, 2008)

Banned because random is the only way to be in a world where there's men on moon and men spinning around the earth and no mind paid to earthly law and order any more.


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 11, 2008)

Banned because triple lates !?!?


----------



## Galacta (Nov 11, 2008)

Banned because,
There was Neil Jumping hoops in the moon of Jupiter.


----------



## Raika (Nov 11, 2008)

HOLY F*** BEATEN BY NOT 1 BUT 3 PEOPLE!!? OMG!!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 11, 2008)

Banned because it feels like every one of the last few posts were to o late!!


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 11, 2008)

Banned because I just know I'll be late. 

(this was aimed at Toni)


----------



## Galacta (Nov 11, 2008)

Banned because Prinnies can beat anyone in posting.


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 11, 2008)

Look who just did ban!


----------



## Galacta (Nov 11, 2008)

Banned, Lets play a game.......Of Wii Tennis! and see whos FASTA!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 11, 2008)

Banned because every game is weak in comparison with BAN GAME!!


----------



## Raika (Nov 11, 2008)

banned, i like cookies


----------



## Galacta (Nov 11, 2008)

Banned, well play a game of Bite the Poisonous Cookie and see about that....


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 11, 2008)

Banned because I'm really interested in what game you'll find that has so many people playing it?!


----------



## Galacta (Nov 11, 2008)

Banned, *NAME IS TOO SECRET*
Muahayhay.


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 11, 2008)

Banned, nevermind you don't got the power.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 11, 2008)

Banned for changing your name two times!! This is your third name..

EDIT: too late!! Hola, I have no powers there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 can't mod that part of the forum...but I see few reports!


----------



## Raika (Nov 11, 2008)

banned, toni is slow


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 11, 2008)

Banned for naming yourself after the user of a garden tool.


----------



## Galacta (Nov 11, 2008)

Banned, slow and steady wins the race! (even though there is none 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)
Edit: TROLLEYDAVE! I got beaten!


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 11, 2008)

The official "I can't think of a ban".


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 11, 2008)

Banning you gives me euphoric guttywutts.


----------



## Galacta (Nov 11, 2008)

The most POWEFUL BAN OF ALL BANS is the ban from Martin Luther King. Jr. when he said "I have a dream to ban people like the stars of shiny leprichauns that are full of gluttony."
Ban.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 11, 2008)

You have been selected for this ban because according to our records there has been a lack of activity for the last 12 years in the account masquerading as your mind.


----------



## Galacta (Nov 11, 2008)

Banned, MUAHAYHAY! I have been selected.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 11, 2008)

Banned for being a dedicated victim of fashion.


----------



## Hehe Moo (Nov 11, 2008)

Banned cause I want to ban you Trolley.


----------



## Mei-o (Nov 11, 2008)

Banned because I probably won't get the first post on page 900!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 11, 2008)

Banned for setting yourself unacheivable targets.


----------



## Hehe Moo (Nov 11, 2008)

BANNED CUZ I GOT IT >>>I THINK


EDIT: DAMN YOU!!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 11, 2008)

Banned cos you obviously shouldn't think, it doesn't seem to be doing you too much good!


----------



## Hehe Moo (Nov 11, 2008)

BANNED CUZ I THINK I GOT IT AGAIN!!

EDIT: DAMN YOU AGAIN!! (AT THIS RATE YOU'LL GET IT FOR SURE T_T)

BTW roughly how many posts per page?


----------



## Mei-o (Nov 11, 2008)

BANNED, POST MORE DAMMIT!


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 11, 2008)

Banned for having a user name that sounds like a laughing cow.


----------



## Hehe Moo (Nov 11, 2008)

BANNED I WANT IT BITCHES XD


----------



## Mei-o (Nov 11, 2008)

Banned for being so slow!


----------



## Hehe Moo (Nov 11, 2008)

BANNED CUZ I CAN'T GET IT

FUCK YEAH I GOT IT AHA!!


----------



## Mei-o (Nov 11, 2008)

BANNED FOR BEATING ME TO IT! FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF


----------



## Frog (Nov 11, 2008)

banned for caring about page 900, when everyone knows the only true milestone is post #10,000!


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 11, 2008)

Banned because the real milestone was when you got post 10,000 

:celebrate:


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 11, 2008)

Banned for living in the past.


----------



## Frog (Nov 11, 2008)

banned for living in the present.

*shows really funny picture of a person hiding inside a birthday present...*


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 11, 2008)

Banned for living in the future!


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 11, 2008)

Banned for living in a different dimension.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 11, 2008)

Banned for revealing my secret!


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 11, 2008)

Banned for not hiding it good enough


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 11, 2008)

Banned for having a Vacancy sign hanging inside your skull, right where your brain should be.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 11, 2008)

Banned for not owning a Bowler Hat!!!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 11, 2008)

Banned for making me jealous! Bloody mods, who do they think they are!


----------



## oliebol (Nov 11, 2008)

Banned for being jealous! One of the 7 sins


----------



## ShakeBunny (Nov 11, 2008)

Banned for gluttony. Your head is made of food!


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 11, 2008)

vanity ban


----------



## ShakeBunny (Nov 11, 2008)

Pride ban.

IT'S OVER NINE HUNDRED!!!!


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 11, 2008)

900!!!

Banned for gluttony!


----------



## ShakeBunny (Nov 11, 2008)

Banned as I have already banned someone else for gluttony.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 11, 2008)

Banned for making a good blank radioactive sig which I used


----------



## ShakeBunny (Nov 11, 2008)

Banned for simply typing over my perfect siggy. Come on now.


----------



## BiscuitCookie (Nov 11, 2008)

Banned because I can't see what your avvy is supposed to be


----------



## ShakeBunny (Nov 11, 2008)

Banned because it's a bunny.


----------



## BiscuitCookie (Nov 11, 2008)

banned because I can't see a bunny in it


----------



## ShakeBunny (Nov 11, 2008)

Banned. How about now?


----------



## ENDscape (Nov 11, 2008)

Looks more like a snail, or a ban.


----------



## Minox (Nov 11, 2008)

Banned because I agree, it looks like a snail.


----------



## ShakeBunny (Nov 11, 2008)

Banned for not appreciating the use of implied lines. *sigh*


----------



## ENDscape (Nov 11, 2008)

Wow the sun is random. Thought it was a snail shell, or a ban.


----------



## Minox (Nov 11, 2008)

I still see a snail - banned.


----------



## ShakeBunny (Nov 11, 2008)

Banned because there is no snail, only a bunny.


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 11, 2008)

Banned for having a bunny embryo as an avatar!


----------



## ShakeBunny (Nov 11, 2008)

Banned for making me laugh. Very nice.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 11, 2008)

Banned for not kicking playalldays ass!!


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 11, 2008)

Banned for encouraging violence!


----------



## oliebol (Nov 11, 2008)

Banned for using long words!


----------



## saxamo (Nov 11, 2008)

banned for giving me a wtf moment right there.


----------



## ShakeBunny (Nov 11, 2008)

Banned because the world is built on wtf moments.


----------



## ENDscape (Nov 11, 2008)

No its not, its built around banned moments.


----------



## ShakeBunny (Nov 11, 2008)

Banned because banned moments are wtf moments.


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 11, 2008)

wtf? I just banned you, for a moment!


----------



## ShakeBunny (Nov 11, 2008)

Banned for making my laugh again!! Dude you're funny!


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 11, 2008)

banned for not realising my awesomeness sooner!


----------



## ShakeBunny (Nov 11, 2008)

Banned for not realizing my awesomeness now.


----------



## ENDscape (Nov 11, 2008)

What awesomeness? The awesomeness that got banned?


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 11, 2008)

the awesomeness that is banning you now, awesomely!


----------



## oliebol (Nov 11, 2008)

Banned, because I'm not typing fast enough -.-


----------



## ShakeBunny (Nov 11, 2008)

Banned for putting yourself down. Cheer up yo!


----------



## ENDscape (Nov 11, 2008)

Banned for cheering him up. Cheerios.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 11, 2008)

Banned for mocking?!?!


----------



## ENDscape (Nov 11, 2008)

How to ban a mocking bird!


----------



## Dark (Nov 11, 2008)

Banned for unbanning the mocking bird.


----------



## AXYPB (Nov 11, 2008)

Banned for not rebanning the mockingbird.


----------



## Dark (Nov 11, 2008)

Banned for killing the mocking bird.


----------



## oliebol (Nov 11, 2008)

banned for reviving the mockingbird


----------



## ShakeBunny (Nov 11, 2008)

*Picks up mockingbird and drops to knees*

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!

Vengeance ban.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 11, 2008)

Banned because the bird is the word!!


----------



## ShakeBunny (Nov 11, 2008)

The bird is the word? I had not heard.

Ban for making me think of Family Guy.


----------



## ENDscape (Nov 11, 2008)

BANNED for thinking about family guy.


----------



## oliebol (Nov 11, 2008)

banned for banning someone who's thinking about family guy


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 11, 2008)

Banned for not thinking about Simpsons!


----------



## Dark (Nov 11, 2008)

Banned for thinking of the simpsons.

*Posts merged*

Banned for thinking of the simpsons.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 11, 2008)

Banned for merged doublepost!


----------



## xalphax (Nov 11, 2008)

84NN3D!


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 11, 2008)

b&


----------



## Arno (Nov 11, 2008)

B& because that was so awesome I had to copy it.


----------



## ENDscape (Nov 11, 2008)

banned for copying.


----------



## ShakeBunny (Nov 11, 2008)

Banned for eating paste.


----------



## Dark (Nov 11, 2008)

Banned for telling him to eat paste.


----------



## ENDscape (Nov 12, 2008)

Banned because your kirby is so cute


----------



## Noitora (Nov 12, 2008)

Banned because you have cute cat guys in your sig.


----------



## Dark (Nov 12, 2008)

Banned because of this 



Spoiler


----------



## Noitora (Nov 12, 2008)

banned for finding random Noitora pics in the interwebz


----------



## Dark (Nov 12, 2008)

Banned because it wasn't random.I saw it this afternoon when I was watching anime.


----------



## ENDscape (Nov 12, 2008)

Banned because it is random. Random bann


----------



## Dark (Nov 12, 2008)

Kitty ban


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 12, 2008)

Hello BAN!


----------



## Dark (Nov 12, 2008)

Bye BAN!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 12, 2008)

Byrd BAN!


----------



## ENDscape (Nov 12, 2008)

Wyrm ban


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 12, 2008)

Valkyrie BAN


----------



## ENDscape (Nov 12, 2008)

Profile BAN


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 12, 2008)

Gif ban.


----------



## ENDscape (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 12, 2008)

Sad ban. 

;_;


----------



## ENDscape (Nov 12, 2008)

Happy ban

.  . ΘωΘ
V


----------



## Dark (Nov 12, 2008)

Mad ban.


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 12, 2008)

Evil ban 

>


----------



## Dark (Nov 12, 2008)

Good ban!


----------



## Galacta (Nov 12, 2008)

Sinister Ban!


----------



## AXYPB (Nov 12, 2008)

Dark-neutral ban.


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 12, 2008)

Chocolate Ban!


----------



## Raika (Nov 12, 2008)

Where is the milkban who delivers milk?


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 12, 2008)

Banned as it wasnt milk


----------



## Raika (Nov 12, 2008)

Banned, chocolate has milk content in it


----------



## Galacta (Nov 12, 2008)

Banned as it was tar.


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 12, 2008)

Banned as its on Mars
And you get there with a car!


----------



## Galacta (Nov 12, 2008)

banned as you crashed.


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 12, 2008)

Banned as you should respect the dead (aka ME)


----------



## Galacta (Nov 12, 2008)

Banned as I, SETSUNA will resurrect you.


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 12, 2008)

Banned as thats nice of you


----------



## Raika (Nov 12, 2008)

Banned4life


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 12, 2008)

Super Mega Ultra Death Ban!!!!!!!!! >=D


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 12, 2008)

Chocolate Ban
Some stay dry and others feel the ban
Chocolate Ban
A baby born will die before the ban

Chocolate Ban
The banner say it can't be here again
Chocolate Ban
The bannings make you wonder where it went

Chocolate Ban
Build a tent and say the world is banned
Chocolate Ban
Zoom the camera out and see the BAN!

heh heh BANNED BankaiKirby!


----------



## Raika (Nov 12, 2008)

banned for double banning


----------



## Galacta (Nov 12, 2008)

Chocolate Ban
...........
Chocolate Ban
agentgamma will die before the ban

Chocolate Ban
The banner say it will be here again
Chocolate Ban
The bannings make you wonder its here

Chocolate Ban
Build a road and say Merry X-Mas!
Chocolate Ban
My camera broke. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Muahayhay. BANNED!


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 12, 2008)

Banned as I knew you ban and I successfully predicted the future =P


----------



## Raika (Nov 12, 2008)

banned for being so fast!


----------



## Galacta (Nov 12, 2008)

Banned as the people in the future will be frickin slowpokes.


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 12, 2008)

Banned as we have a (late) special guest singing about Zero Wing!


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 12, 2008)

Banned for spamming your hate to lucky everywhere. 

*goes off to make lucky star signature


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 12, 2008)

Banned as I don't


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 12, 2008)

Banned for spamming it in 3 threads.


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 12, 2008)

Banned as I have not.


----------



## Galacta (Nov 12, 2008)

Banned, meh.


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 12, 2008)

Banned as you dont lie. Unlike SOMEONE ELSE


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 12, 2008)

Banned. 

Psychological torture 
anime sucks now 
some other threads too


----------



## Galacta (Nov 12, 2008)

Banned, should I name them for you?


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 12, 2008)

Banned, if you want.


----------



## Galacta (Nov 12, 2008)

Banned, there are too many to name,


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 12, 2008)

@holaitsme: Banned as 1- I only did it in Psychological Torture =P
2- When did I do it in anime sucks now


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 12, 2008)

Banned for clearly editing your post of the lucky star picture.


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 12, 2008)

Banned because I edited it so I didn't end up double posting -.-

WHEN did I put a picture of Lucky Star??
WHEN??


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 12, 2008)

Banned for trying too hard. 

(I saw it you said something about how lucky star was the worst)


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 12, 2008)

Banned as evidence helps prove your theories (I played Ace Attorney for 7 hours straight last night 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 12, 2008)

Banned because you knowing I'm right is more than enough.


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 12, 2008)

Banned as you're WROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONG!


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 12, 2008)

Banned, what if I told you I saved a screen cap?


----------



## Galacta (Nov 12, 2008)

Banned, I stop the convo with this!


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 12, 2008)

Banned as I finally banned someone other than HM Murdock! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



@H.M. Murdock: Banned as screen captures are VERY EASY to edit!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Nov 12, 2008)

Banned to change the subject


----------



## Galacta (Nov 12, 2008)

I am going to ban the one below mah.


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 12, 2008)

Banned as I am going to ban the one above mah.


----------



## Frog (Nov 12, 2008)

banned as i am gonna ban the one to the left of mah... crap!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 12, 2008)

Banned because I just banned the one on my righ......shiiiit!!


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 12, 2008)

Banned for banning my scroll bar >


----------



## Galacta (Nov 12, 2008)

Banned, dood.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 12, 2008)

Banned kupo!


----------



## Galacta (Nov 12, 2008)

Banned bruh.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 12, 2008)

Banned leprichaun!!


----------



## Galacta (Nov 12, 2008)

Banned, sup dawg.


----------



## Hehe Moo (Nov 12, 2008)

Banned because Kirby cannot go into Bankai form.


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 12, 2008)

Banned as Kirby cannot get into Phoenix Trite form


----------



## Galacta (Nov 12, 2008)

Banned, OBJECTION!


----------



## Hehe Moo (Nov 12, 2008)

Banned, I think you should make an avatar with kirby w/ a mask.


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 12, 2008)

Banned as thats a good idea and I will do just that!


----------



## Raika (Nov 12, 2008)

Banned for being mistaken, he was talking to kirby there, dood.


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 12, 2008)

Banned for being a steak.


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 12, 2008)

Banned for being a burger


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 12, 2008)

Banned for being a oliebol.


----------



## Raika (Nov 12, 2008)

Banned for being a prinny


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 12, 2008)

Banned for this ?






?l?
??? ? ?
?l? ~?


----------



## Hehe Moo (Nov 12, 2008)

Banned because i think its a pikachu?


----------



## Raika (Nov 12, 2008)

Banned, you made it out of shape prinny.


----------



## Hehe Moo (Nov 12, 2008)

Banned because the only thing outta shape is that retarded pikachu. That YOU have in your sig. Prinny.


----------



## Raika (Nov 12, 2008)

Banned, its not a pikachu nubcake


----------



## Hehe Moo (Nov 12, 2008)

Banned, the only things nub around here is that pikachu look-a-like and YOU. xP


----------



## Raika (Nov 12, 2008)

Banned, i doesnt look like pikachu at all, it doesnt have the cheeks or the black part of the ears nubcake.


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 12, 2008)

Banned for overuse of nubcake.


----------



## Raika (Nov 12, 2008)

Banned, Mei-o used it first! I just picked up from him.


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 12, 2008)

Banned for thinking I didn't know.


----------



## Raika (Nov 12, 2008)

Banned, youre unpredictable sometimes


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 12, 2008)

Banned, hell yeah.


----------



## Raika (Nov 12, 2008)

Banned, unpredictable=randomness


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 12, 2008)

Banned for being unpredictable too.


----------



## AXYPB (Nov 12, 2008)

Left 4 Banned.


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 12, 2008)

dark ban


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 12, 2008)

ReyBAN!


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 12, 2008)

pluto got banned from the solar system!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




thats so racist! 
im gonna do some petitions to bring it back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









sorry if this offend you


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 12, 2008)

Petition to ban you from the solar system successful!


----------



## oliebol (Nov 12, 2008)

what??? banned for making me dizzy with those words!


----------



## ENDscape (Nov 12, 2008)

No you're just drunk. Banned


----------



## AXYPB (Nov 12, 2008)

No, you're just banned.  Drunk


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 12, 2008)

Banned for not expecting this ban.


----------



## ENDscape (Nov 12, 2008)

Banned for expecting this.


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 13, 2008)

Banned for expecting the unexpected when it's all a big trap :s


----------



## xalphax (Nov 13, 2008)

confucius: what sound does a ban make?


----------



## ENDscape (Nov 13, 2008)

It sounds like you crying when i ban you


----------



## science (Nov 13, 2008)

banned for being a furry!


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 13, 2008)

Banned for dominating the eof latest discussion box.


----------



## da_head (Nov 13, 2008)

owned


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 13, 2008)

Banned, no!


----------



## da_head (Nov 13, 2008)

Holaitsme said:
			
		

> Banned, no!


banned for tryin to stop me


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 13, 2008)

Banned as I give up.


----------



## AXYPB (Nov 13, 2008)

Banned for leaving me in suspense.


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 13, 2008)

Banned for making me feel empty.


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 13, 2008)

Banned for making me feel full.


----------



## Galacta (Nov 13, 2008)

Banned for making me explode.


----------



## Frog (Nov 13, 2008)

banned for making me implode!


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 13, 2008)

Banned for making me proud?


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 13, 2008)

Banned for making me embarrassed


----------



## Mei-o (Nov 13, 2008)

BANNED BECAUSE I NEED HELP WITH THE EDGE SKIN MAKER TRANSPARENCY, HALP! IT SUCKS BALLS!


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 13, 2008)

Banned as you need to know proper netiquette


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 13, 2008)

Banned because we should all talk gibberish!


----------



## Mei-o (Nov 13, 2008)

Banned because gibberish is underrated! Oh and btw Toni, do you know anything about the DGE skin maker's transparency?


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 13, 2008)

Banned as thats a good idea!
hne5tgpwhertgnw84-95yhtgergqhje4gh=qw8495gh=q34t5h-893qghq384t5h-8934h8t03yh4hqeurgbtpu9qebhrgubthgq4-e5hg


----------



## Mei-o (Nov 13, 2008)

Bannedlkjalkjdaiodjkoanidbijasndjnajdnjanskdnkjan



PS: No, really guys, I need help, otherwise the efforts of my heart and soul that dove into the depths of my lazy imagination would go to waste.


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 13, 2008)

Banned as xxyxxoxxuxxaxxrxxexxaxxnxxnxxoxxyxxixxnxxgxxmxxexxixxoxx!xx!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 13, 2008)

I never did a Cyclo or EDGE skin, so I don't know for now..
But I could probably find out!.....What's bothering you in the first place?!

Banned for masert gkhiu dorkd ajfšaks jšaskjf ašspak fjapsknd f
asšpiofj 
ašsf š
ššašašajrken jraoejklsn aosidoifja
noihfiojsm ašsdjkj4š
a
a
ti4
akr

jasšdpfj aer


----------



## Mei-o (Nov 13, 2008)

Banned because gibberish is now a new trend! oihkjkjahkjdhjkshjkdsjk



Anyway, what bothers me is that I get jagged edges due to the transparency and stuff, can't get it right, kind of hard to explain here though...AND THE DEADLINE IS TOMORROW! I DON'T HAVE MUCH TIME AND IT'S 8PM WOOHOO! How could it possibly get much worse!?


----------



## ShakeBunny (Nov 13, 2008)

Banned as you'll need to post a pic to show us what you're talking about.

alsdjfasjdfaskljfalslkfajvzx,nvczx,.cnvsarewoirqwuerowefaasdklfasnvxc,znxc,v.zn!!!!!


----------



## Raika (Nov 13, 2008)

Banned to all of you who talk gibberish, the EOF is SERIOUS!!


----------



## Mei-o (Nov 13, 2008)

Banned because gibberish is fun. dghaskjdhksahdjkahsjkd



penguindefender: check out the submission thread


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 13, 2008)

Banned for sakengodithowitssobigandenourmousithasearstithegroundandmaksdjspsio


----------



## Raika (Nov 13, 2008)

Banned.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 13, 2008)

Banned for not talking trendy talk....osidhugopashkdfošaisjdfasdfasdf


----------



## Raika (Nov 13, 2008)

Banned, you think thats trendy? Wait till you see this! juwasdhv1jm24187yhdusito923047923....Mine has NUMBERS IN IT!!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 13, 2008)

Banned for setting a new trend!! psodifhvasopdfhas90123640192834kj123h498we6ra908wzre2p3jo


----------



## gizmo_gal (Nov 13, 2008)

Banned for being a trend follower! C'mon Toni! You're supposed to be a trend setter--not a follower!

It was you who pioneered the radioactive movement in the Forums? Remember? And you who got Tempers to collaborate on that Tattoo and Piercing topic! Surely you can do better than follow a trend--and such a lame one too. *tsk, tsk* Your QWEEN is disappointed in you.


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 13, 2008)

I pioneer the trend of banning you


----------



## Raika (Nov 13, 2008)

Banned, i shall stop you!!


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 13, 2008)

Banned because you didnt


----------



## Raika (Nov 13, 2008)

Banned, i have!


----------



## Minox (Nov 13, 2008)

Banned for trying to fool p1ngpong and doublebanned for failing at it.


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 13, 2008)

Banned for standing up for p1ngy, double banned for not hating p1ngy  any more


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 13, 2008)

gizmo_gal said:
			
		

> Banned for being a trend follower! C'mon Toni! You're supposed to be a trend setter--not a follower!
> 
> It was you who pioneered the radioactive movement in the Forums? Remember? And you who got Tempers to collaborate on that Tattoo and Piercing topic! Surely you can do better than follow a trend--and such a lame one too. *tsk, tsk* Your QWEEN is disappointed in you.
> Banned because that was an irony filled post....I made the trend of gibberish!!
> ...


So you shouldn't really be disappointed my QWEEN!!


----------



## ShakeBunny (Nov 13, 2008)

Banned for typing too much.

Oh, and thanks Mei-o. I would not have even know about that contest had it not been for you. Thanks again.


----------



## Minox (Nov 13, 2008)

Banned for thanking someone.


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 13, 2008)

banned for not thanking me for what happened the day before yesterday


----------



## gizmo_gal (Nov 13, 2008)

Banned for being a pioneer!


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 13, 2008)

banned for being a spy of bill gates' dog


----------



## gizmo_gal (Nov 13, 2008)

Banned for accusing me of espionage without proof!


----------



## Minox (Nov 13, 2008)

gizmo_gal said:
			
		

> Banned for accusing me of espionage without proof!
> 
> Ofc I'm a spy but I won't admit it
> Banned because I found proof. j/k


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 13, 2008)

banned for false declaration of having a proof


----------



## gizmo_gal (Nov 13, 2008)

Banned for being a DOUBLE agent! How can you be aligned with Darkness and Radioactivity--_hmm?!!_ Answer us that Mr. *DARK *Rey


----------



## Minox (Nov 13, 2008)

Banned because normal Rey's are much brighter, but Dark Rey is as his name suggests darker than the rest of them.


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 13, 2008)

banned because there is only ONE DARK REY in the world and that is ME!! there aren't any bright or dark!! is all me!!

to the Qween:
dont you know we are an united force? 
i used be a looner but when i met toni, i knew he was the one for me!! i mean as a master (dont get wrong ideas okey)


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 13, 2008)

Banned because I must admit, DarkRey is one of the most active Radioactive Force members..


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 13, 2008)

Banned for admitting the truth


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 13, 2008)

Banned because you're probably a bit more active then him!


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 13, 2008)

Banned because your a lot more active then me!


----------



## Minox (Nov 13, 2008)

Banned because I have yet to see Toni being *Radio*-active


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 13, 2008)

Banned for word play


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 13, 2008)

I was communicating with the turtle of time earlier and he said that at some point in the future I would ban you on GBAtemp. It's pretty eerie really cos guess what, you're banned!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 13, 2008)

Banned for being all nice and lovable!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: this was going to p1ngpong, but I can say exactly the same thing for you Trolley, so I'm banning you with the same reason!!


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 13, 2008)

Banned for loving Trolley and p1ngers!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 13, 2008)

Banned because that's no reason to ban me, that's a call for celebration and party


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 13, 2008)

Banned for inviting GBAtemp's most hated epic troll to a party


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 13, 2008)

Banned because you'll always have a special place at my parties!


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 13, 2008)

Banned because you will always have a special place in my panties!


----------



## Minox (Nov 13, 2008)

Banned because you're not Gbatemp's most hated troll anymore, so cheer up


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 13, 2008)

Banned because im still GBAtemps most epic troll!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 14, 2008)

Banned because you're the nicest and funniest troll I know!


----------



## Mei-o (Nov 14, 2008)

Banned because I could only hope to be a good troll.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 14, 2008)

Banned because you shouldn't be troll at all!!







 It rhymes!!


----------



## ENDscape (Nov 14, 2008)

Banned because you're banned.
also rhymes


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 14, 2008)

Banned because it's not rhyme........and if you insist that it is, it's a lousy rhyme I must say!!


----------



## ShakeBunny (Nov 14, 2008)

Banned because your avatar doesn't look as epic on my Wii browser.


----------



## Dark (Nov 14, 2008)

Banned because it doesn't look epic at all!


----------



## ENDscape (Nov 14, 2008)

Banned for accuracy.


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 14, 2008)

Banned for lies!!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 14, 2008)

Banned because very few people can appreciate the Wham!


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 14, 2008)

Banned for accuracy.


----------



## ENDscape (Nov 14, 2008)

Banned for truth!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 14, 2008)

Banned for tracking mania!!


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 14, 2008)

Mania Tracking for ban!


----------



## ENDscape (Nov 14, 2008)

!nab rof gnikcart ainaM


----------



## gizmo_gal (Nov 14, 2008)

banned for arranging 6 gifs in your signature as if it was only one.


----------



## ENDscape (Nov 14, 2008)

Banned because your Q-tip tip is actually a good tip.


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 14, 2008)

Banned because your Q-tip tip is actually a bad tip.


----------



## Galacta (Nov 14, 2008)

Banned because you cant Q-tip tip.


----------



## Hehe Moo (Nov 14, 2008)

Banned because what agentgamma meant was that gizmo_gal gave a tip on Q-tips. So really, you CAN Q-tip tip.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 14, 2008)

Banned because my Q-tip is made out of steel!!


----------



## Frog (Nov 14, 2008)

banned cause my Q-tip is made out of plutonium... what's a Q-tip?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 14, 2008)

Google it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Banned because it's a little plastic stick with a cotton on top, bor all kind of purposes, but mainly for clearing your ears off of water!!


----------



## Hehe Moo (Nov 14, 2008)

Banned because gizmo_gal has the meaning of a Q-tip in her sig. Also, Toni can you make me a userbar please =]


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 14, 2008)

Upsss..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yeah, I got your PM, but was busy handling some stuff and I forgot......I will to make you something 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




SelfBanned for making a bad move on fellow soldier!!


----------



## Hehe Moo (Nov 14, 2008)

SelfBanned because I cannot bear to ban my leader again.. and it was rude of me to ask twice


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 14, 2008)

Banned for not banning the mod guy TRITE!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 14, 2008)

Banned because you should be!!


----------



## Hehe Moo (Nov 14, 2008)

Banned... didn't you get arrested Godot? For stabbing Maya's mum? You bastard.


----------



## Galacta (Nov 14, 2008)

Banned, I stabbed Maya's Mum.
NOTE - ISNT A BASTARD.
*GETS PIZZA*


----------



## Hehe Moo (Nov 14, 2008)

Banned.. If you really DID kill Maya's mum.. then that means...


YOU CANT SEE RED ON A WHITE SURFACE =P

*puts on red clothes*

*Kidnaps you and throws you into a white room* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*stabs you and takes pizza*


----------



## Galacta (Nov 14, 2008)

Banned,The Pizza was actually licked.
*Resurrectted*
* Takes Pizza*
"OBJECTION!" Says Hehe Moo.
HAHAHAHHA! BANKAI!


----------



## Hehe Moo (Nov 14, 2008)

Banned for not banning.. and for stealing my line.


OBJECTION!!


----------



## Galacta (Nov 14, 2008)

Banned, It wasnt your line at first.


----------



## Hehe Moo (Nov 14, 2008)

Banned because Bankai does not belong to Kirby... nor does it to you...

I am Phoenix Wright, otherwise known as (by agentgamma) Phoenix Trite.


----------



## Galacta (Nov 14, 2008)

MUAHAYHAY! WELL THATS MY LINE!
Ban.


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 14, 2008)

Banned as OBJECTION is a translated version of Naruhodo's line >_>


----------



## Raika (Nov 14, 2008)

Banned as i like pasta


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 14, 2008)

Banned as I like pizza


----------



## Raika (Nov 14, 2008)

Banned as i like pokemon food


----------



## ShakeBunny (Nov 14, 2008)

Banned because pokemon food tastes terrible.

Also, a Super Mega Ultimate Ban on Hehe Moo for ruining PW3 for me. I wasn't done playing it yet!!!


----------



## Raika (Nov 14, 2008)

Banned, AHAHAHAHAHA!.....what's happening i dont get it.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 14, 2008)

Banned cos I just bought my first book on Delphi programming, maybe I'll actually know what I'm doing now! I've just made extra work for myself, gotta take it out on someone.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 14, 2008)

Banned for working on yourself, and getting extra smart!!


----------



## Upperleft (Nov 14, 2008)

Banned for quoting an awesome post


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 14, 2008)

Banned because Destructobot always speaks truth!!


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 14, 2008)

Banned for lies


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 14, 2008)

Banned for not


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 14, 2008)

Banned cos are


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 14, 2008)

Banned cos no...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (let's do it all the time)


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 14, 2008)

Banned cos sure


----------



## AXYPB (Nov 14, 2008)

Banned cos(x).


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 14, 2008)

Banned cos 3X!


----------



## AXYPB (Nov 14, 2008)

Banned cos(x³).


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 14, 2008)

Banned cos -3x


----------



## AXYPB (Nov 14, 2008)

Banned _d/dx_ cos(3x).


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 14, 2008)

Banned cos a² + b² = ur banned


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 14, 2008)

Banned cos F


----------



## AXYPB (Nov 14, 2008)

Banned ?(0,1) cos(3x² + 1) _dx_


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 14, 2008)

Banned cos ?(0,1) (3x² + 1) DS-X


----------



## oliebol (Nov 14, 2008)

DS ban!  The only thing I understood from your post


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 14, 2008)

Banned cos you broke our combo!


----------



## oliebol (Nov 14, 2008)

Banned for not just ignoring my post!


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 14, 2008)

Banned cos I was directly referring to your post


----------



## BL4Z3D247 (Nov 14, 2008)

^ banned for using a sad smiley on a Friday


----------



## Upperleft (Nov 14, 2008)

Banned because over 9000 person used a sad smiley on Friday
EDIT:


----------



## ShakeBunny (Nov 14, 2008)

Banned for the wordless void in you post. Stop killing imaginary trees!!


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 14, 2008)

Banned because imaginary trees are the easiest to kill!


----------



## Frog (Nov 14, 2008)

banned because they're not as easy as those non existent trees!


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 14, 2008)

Banned for looking so classy today.


----------



## Frog (Nov 14, 2008)

banned cause that's just awesome.


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 14, 2008)

Banned as I love that frog too. 



Spoiler


----------



## Dark (Nov 14, 2008)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Banned as I hate that frog too.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 14, 2008)

Banned for not only twisting my words, but also changing my name to p1ngpong.


----------



## Dark (Nov 14, 2008)

Endscape said:
			
		

> Banned for only twisting my words.


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 14, 2008)

Banned, now that's just absurd.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 14, 2008)

Banned because I wasn't around for few hours, and Hadrian turned me into a Ghostbuster!!


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 15, 2008)

Banned because they should allow you to choose a custom icon.....I pretty much know what you would choose.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 15, 2008)

;O
Banned because that would be soooooo cooooooll!!!

I'd choose.................radioactivity symbol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I bet you didn't saw that coming!


----------



## xalphax (Nov 15, 2008)

banned because i cant sleep.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 15, 2008)

Banned cos neither can I!


----------



## Raika (Nov 15, 2008)

Banned, sleeping pills are invented for a reason.


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 15, 2008)

Banned, Ritalin was invented for a reason.


----------



## Raika (Nov 15, 2008)

Banned, dont try to steal the smarty-pants role from me!!


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 15, 2008)

Banned because you set yourself up for that ban.


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 15, 2008)

Banned because you didn't set yourself up for that ban.


----------



## xalphax (Nov 15, 2008)

banned so someone else can ban me


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 15, 2008)

Banend as I just did =P


----------



## Dark (Nov 15, 2008)

Banned because you didn't.


----------



## ENDscape (Nov 15, 2008)

Banned because ThePinkOne is better than Kirby so dont change name XD


----------



## Raika (Nov 15, 2008)

Banned, i am the rainbow one, TAKE THAT!


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 15, 2008)

Banned because I am color blind!


----------



## Galacta (Nov 15, 2008)

Banned for not banning and whats the colour when red and purple mix?


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 15, 2008)

Lmao banned for making me edit!


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 15, 2008)

Banned as we are all going to watch a music video of my favourite show =P


----------



## Raika (Nov 15, 2008)

Banned...BWAHAHAHAHA!!


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 15, 2008)

Banned as watching Hello Kitty makes you cooler than Slash! =P


----------



## Galacta (Nov 15, 2008)

Banned,Hello Kitty> Slash


----------



## Raika (Nov 15, 2008)

Banned, you should watch power rangers, it makes you a better person


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 15, 2008)

Banned as Helo Kitty > Power Rangers


----------



## Raika (Nov 15, 2008)

banned cos Digimon>Hello Kitty


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 15, 2008)

Banned as Hello Kitty > Everyone else


----------



## Galacta (Nov 15, 2008)

Banned, Optimus Prime > Digimon


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 15, 2008)

Banned as Hello Kitty > Godot > Transformers > Everyone Else > Beve's Mom > Beve > All Final Fantasy characters


----------



## Raika (Nov 15, 2008)

Banned, Everything>Agentgamma


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 15, 2008)

Everything > Raika> His Sora porn
Banned as its fixed


----------



## Raika (Nov 15, 2008)

Banned, Everything>Godot>Agentnanna>His real porn


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 15, 2008)

Banned as Hello Kitty > Godot > Transformers > Everyone Else > Beve's Mom > Beve > All Final Fantasy characters is the correct one!
MOOOOOOOOOOOVING ON!


----------



## Raika (Nov 15, 2008)

Banned, im from the past


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 15, 2008)

Banned as I dont listen to Sora hentai fans.


----------



## Raika (Nov 15, 2008)

Banned, i dont listen to true hentai fans like you


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 15, 2008)

banned as hentai = phail
lets get back on topic and watch my favourite show


----------



## Raika (Nov 15, 2008)

Banned, Agentgamma=Loser


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 15, 2008)

Banned as i am not a loser
Also Hello Kitty = pwnage


----------



## Galacta (Nov 15, 2008)

Banned,
agentgamma = joined playalldays fan club
Digimon = WIN.


----------



## Raika (Nov 15, 2008)

Banned, DIGIMON>Everything


----------



## Galacta (Nov 15, 2008)

BANNED, DIGIMON > BackUp Gamma.


----------



## Raika (Nov 15, 2008)

BANNED, DIGIMON> BackDown Gamma.


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 15, 2008)

banned because the rules state that i have to ban
so thats why i did it, nothing personal


----------



## Galacta (Nov 15, 2008)

Banned, ra?


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 15, 2008)

banned!!what?


----------



## Galacta (Nov 15, 2008)

Banned, hehhee


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 15, 2008)

banned!!why?


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 15, 2008)

Banned Moo


----------



## Raika (Nov 15, 2008)

No, its BanBan Moo.


----------



## Galacta (Nov 15, 2008)

Banned, its PHEONIX BAN!


----------



## Raika (Nov 15, 2008)

Banned, ITS DIGIBAN, OR POKEBAN!!


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 15, 2008)

Banned as I have a backup loader named after me


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 15, 2008)

Banned because I have Radioactive element named after me!!


----------



## Minox (Nov 15, 2008)

Banned because I prefer radium over plutonium.


----------



## oliebol (Nov 15, 2008)

banned for prefering such stupid material over plutonium!


----------



## Banger (Nov 15, 2008)

Banned because I am the *Ban*g*er*


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 15, 2008)

Banned as I prefer cake over plutonium


----------



## Minox (Nov 15, 2008)

Banned because pie will always be better than cake.


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 15, 2008)

Banned as chocolate is better than PIE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 15, 2008)

Banned because I cakes are overrated.


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 15, 2008)

Banned as you were slow =P


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 15, 2008)

Banned because I knew someone will say that, I'm not late, I'm talking about chocolate cake !!!!


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 15, 2008)

Banned as I am SUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUPERMAN!!


----------



## oliebol (Nov 15, 2008)

Banned as I am Sinterklaas!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 15, 2008)

Bannned because I put three n's in Banned!!


----------



## Minox (Nov 15, 2008)

Banned because you only did that in your first "banned".


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 15, 2008)

Banned because I did that with the last bannn now!!


----------



## Banger (Nov 15, 2008)

*Ban*ana did you eat it?


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 15, 2008)

Banned as I have CHANGED!!!!!!!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 15, 2008)

Banned because the sig is still here!!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 15, 2008)

Banned cos the Dave is still here!


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 15, 2008)

Banned as this page contains no Godot


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 15, 2008)

Banned because this page no officially contains p1ngpong!


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 15, 2008)

Banned as it now officially contains agentgamma D:


----------



## oliebol (Nov 15, 2008)

Banned as it now officially contains oliebol


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 15, 2008)

This ban has been brought to you by the letter P and U.


----------



## Banger (Nov 15, 2008)

Banned for stinking up the place.


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 15, 2008)

Banned as I want Bangers and Mash!

...


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 15, 2008)

This ban has been made possible by p1ngy pongy


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 15, 2008)

This ban has been brought to you by Hexane26 =P
I mean agentgamma >_>


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 15, 2008)

Banned for public indecency.


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 15, 2008)

Banned for public decency


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 15, 2008)

decent for public banning!!1


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 15, 2008)

Banned as your sig needs IMAGES >_


----------



## Minox (Nov 15, 2008)

This ban was sponsored by Minox_IX Inc.


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 15, 2008)

This ban is only intended for Minox, if you have received this ban in error please return to sender


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 15, 2008)

Returning love to p1ngy, because my love mailbox is full!!


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 15, 2008)

Banned for not having enough room in your box to fit tiny p1ngy!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 15, 2008)

Banned for missing my point, I'm saying that I'm returning love your way, because my love box is full off all the love you already sent me!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















Get it?!


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 15, 2008)

Banned for not having adequate p1nglove storage!


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Nov 15, 2008)

banned for requiring storage


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 15, 2008)

Banned for being self contained


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 15, 2008)

Banned in the name of all things DS-X.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Nov 15, 2008)

Banned for thinking I'm self contained.
*EDIT:* Banned for being faster than me!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 15, 2008)

Banned for being faster than snail, yet slower than Trolley!!


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 15, 2008)

Banned because everyone is slower then Trolley


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 15, 2008)

Banned cos after a night and a morning of coding my brain no longer feels so fast!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 15, 2008)

banned because I bet your hands would be pretty fast if there was Kelly Bundy with you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (yeah, Kelly Bundy, not Christina Applegate)


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 15, 2008)

Banned for speaking the truth, and for distracting by making me have dirty daydreams! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Christina Applegate would do just as good as Kelly Bundy, she's still smoking hot!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 15, 2008)

Banned for the picture that speaks more than 1000 words!!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 15, 2008)

Banned for posting a picture that speaks a thousand *faps*


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 15, 2008)

Banned for speaking a millennia of fapism!


??


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 15, 2008)

Banned because this is a nice capture..


Spoiler


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 15, 2008)

One last screen of BAN!!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 15, 2008)

Banned for flooding my brain with hot images of the hottest woman, now excuse me while I use the toilet for 10 mins or so.


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 15, 2008)

Banned for corrupting young p1ngy with your sexy pics and faping glamorisation


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 15, 2008)

Banned because young p1ngpong need to be educated!! And what's the better place than GBAtemp!!


----------



## gizmo_gal (Nov 15, 2008)

Banned because I still dont understand your creepy tropical avatar.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 15, 2008)

Banned because it's a thing that WildWon and I are doing....something like a Tribute!!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 15, 2008)

Banned beause you're here now!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 15, 2008)

Banned for insulting Wham damn you.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 15, 2008)

Tell him Trolley!!

Only think that Wham sucked was each other lollipops!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 But music was a kickass!!


----------



## gizmo_gal (Nov 15, 2008)

Banned because you broke the rules. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I expect better from you, Toni P.


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 15, 2008)

Banned for laying down the law to a Croatian national hero


----------



## gizmo_gal (Nov 15, 2008)

Banned for being to slow.


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 15, 2008)

Banned for flawless punctuality


----------



## gizmo_gal (Nov 15, 2008)

Banned because its Gizmo_*GAL*.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 15, 2008)

gizmo_gal said:
			
		

> Banned because you broke the rules.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




How that happened?!?!


----------



## gizmo_gal (Nov 15, 2008)

Banned for dismissing me.

@ Toni--you forgot to Ban. See post #1549999


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 15, 2008)

Banned because Toni is too busy posting my gold edge card to ban people today


----------



## gizmo_gal (Nov 15, 2008)

You won??!!!

Banned because I didn't even enter. I couldn't think of anything 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...You stole my CREATIVE MOJO!!!


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 15, 2008)

Banned because the winners havent been announced lol, il tell them to send you mine if I win, I only use DS-X!!


----------



## gizmo_gal (Nov 15, 2008)

Banned for pulling my leg.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 15, 2008)

Banned for pulling p1ngpong.


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 15, 2008)

Banned for pushing Gizmo


----------



## gizmo_gal (Nov 15, 2008)

Banned because the "quick-edit" option doesn't work for me. I have to do complete edits. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 15, 2008)

Banned because dont be sad, you might be getting a gold edge card!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 15, 2008)

Banned for being p1ngy and getting in the way of my double entendre!


----------



## gizmo_gal (Nov 15, 2008)

Banned because ThePinkOne is watching and we must put on a show. (O_O)


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 15, 2008)

Banned cos we can't start the show til ThePinkOne sends through his credit card details.


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 15, 2008)

Banned because hes entitled to 10 mins free


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 15, 2008)

Banned cos he's already used up those 10 minutes sitting, watching and waiting for the show to start.


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 15, 2008)

Banned for teasing the pink one

(double meaning intended)


----------



## gizmo_gal (Nov 15, 2008)

Banned because no one paid the staff and now I have to get my own bottled water and crepes between takes. *grr*


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 15, 2008)

Banned for having divaish demands


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 15, 2008)

Banned for getting fruity with the kween of the interwebz.


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 15, 2008)

Banned because im so innocent i dont know what you mean


----------



## gizmo_gal (Nov 15, 2008)

Banned for guilt.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 15, 2008)

Banned in the name of my quilt.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Nov 15, 2008)

Banned for the sake of super-soakers everywhere.


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 15, 2008)

banned because {insert a lame nasty reason here}


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 15, 2008)

where is toni gone? 
i need to force him to vote for me in the edge competition!!


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 15, 2008)

Banned for trying to abuse your leader.


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 15, 2008)

banned for wanting to do that but dont have the courage to do it


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 15, 2008)

Banned for having hereditary smelly meat.


----------



## xalphax (Nov 15, 2008)

a voice in my head told me to ban you, sorry.


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 15, 2008)

that same voice like yours told me to ban you


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 15, 2008)

Banned cos the voices inside me they're screaming and telling me that's the way we all go.


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 15, 2008)

banned because u should poison those voices


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 15, 2008)

Banned cos those voices are the little man in the little house looking through the whole world window, why would I want to poison him.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 15, 2008)

Selfban cos I've just been told by another newbie that I need to do my homework because the R4 SDHC isn't a clone it's a real R4, and I want to flame him.... badly.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Nov 15, 2008)

Banned because its the latest craze.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 15, 2008)

Banned cos it makes me crazy and want to insult them, but I try to be a nice guy now I'm old. lol


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 15, 2008)

Banned because i need to help trolley 
dont get into my way




			
				TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Selfban cos I've just been told by another newbie that I need to do my homework because the R4 SDHC isn't a clone it's a real R4, and I want to flame him.... badly.









  someone is questioning your mighty brain?!!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 15, 2008)

Banned so I can show you this thread :

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=115...t&p=1550379

edit : I asked the mods if it would be alright if I called him a dick, but they haven't responded.


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 15, 2008)

lol found it 
he is an epic poster!! that made my day 
banned


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 15, 2008)

Banned because he's the new beve. 
(not really, no one can replace beve)


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 15, 2008)

Banned cos I wish he was here so I could crack him in the jaw for lowering the IQ average of the human race.


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 15, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> If you have a problem with fakes..well thats not my problem.
> 
> Tell it to the judge, what do i care...black cards white ones blues or yellow what does it matter as long as it plays games right.


an epic quote from him

banned because i doubt he has a brain


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 15, 2008)

Banned for being quick enough to snag such an epic quote before the post was removed.  Guess that means the mods won't let me call him a penis!


----------



## gizmo_gal (Nov 15, 2008)

Banned for being vulgar and wanting to call names.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 15, 2008)

Banned for not being vulgar and not wanting to rip into the terminally stupid.


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 15, 2008)

*Banned as it doesn't matter if she's not vulgar if it works it's good for me.*


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 15, 2008)

Banned cos white, black, pink, purple or green if it plays ZX81 roms on my Spectrum it's all good.


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 15, 2008)

Banned because i was a troll once, i was gbatemps finest troll ever!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 15, 2008)

Banned cos you weren't a troll, you were opinionated.  That guys just a failed extra from Lock, Stock and 2 stupid cockneys.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Nov 15, 2008)

Banned because Toni's back and its the thing to do!!!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 15, 2008)

Banned for doing Toni and calling him an it and a thing!


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 15, 2008)

Banned because im tempted to troll that back2back guys profile now!


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 15, 2008)

Banned, you know what you must do!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 15, 2008)

Banned cos I... am... your... father... Search your bannings, you know it to be true.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Nov 15, 2008)

Banned because your avatar is abstract and one-eyed.


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 15, 2008)

Banned for hating alex


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 15, 2008)

Banned for not recognizing the great Alex DeLarge! rackum razzle riffum raffrium mutter muffle snuzzle.


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 15, 2008)

Banned because I just p0wned back2backs profile!


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 15, 2008)

Banned because, Hey ur fake R4 fails in comparison to DS-X!!
.
.
WHERE ARE YOUR DANCING LED's???
.
.
p0wned!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 15, 2008)

Banned because I just warned him, for not listening to JPHs advice to not write in bold, and for being ignorant even if we told him the facts!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 15, 2008)

Banned cos you probably understand how much I wanted to flame him!


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 15, 2008)

Banned for not giving him an extra warn for a lack of radioactivity!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 15, 2008)

Banned because I have to keep it serious and legit outside the EOF!!


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 15, 2008)

Banned for going all serious on me


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 15, 2008)

Banned because I'm going serious on others....but not my friends!!


----------



## gizmo_gal (Nov 15, 2008)

Banned for being a big softie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




--So are you gonna explain to me the tropical avatar?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 15, 2008)

Banned for not posting any pictures of yourself yet!


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 15, 2008)

Banned because everyone knows Gizmo is a hairy naked man!





In a bowler hat!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 15, 2008)

banned because I have asked her in past to post it, but she's pretty much convinced not to do it..

Gizmo, I have already told you...it's the Wham! tribute....WildWon used their picture and put our hairs on them..It's just for fun, nothing more!!


----------



## xalphax (Nov 15, 2008)

banned because humans are sooo selfish beings.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Nov 15, 2008)

*BEANIE CAP*

Banned because I'm wearing a Beanie Cap!!!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 15, 2008)

Banned for randomly dropping Oh Henry bars in public swimming pools.


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 15, 2008)

Banned for being a holy shamoly.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 15, 2008)

banned for viddying with that one eye!

EDIT: late


----------



## gizmo_gal (Nov 15, 2008)

Banned for sleeping after everyone was gone-gone!!!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 15, 2008)

Banned cos my glazzies are drooping and I'm beginning to feel like bedways is rightways now.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 15, 2008)

Banned for showing this naked picture of Christina Applegate to everyone.



Spoiler


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 15, 2008)

Banned because i didn't view that spoiler, so I didn't get fooled!!
..
..
..
..
damn...


----------



## Hehe Moo (Nov 15, 2008)

Banned... cuz you fooled me T.T


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 15, 2008)

Banned cos you're named after soft spread cheese.


----------



## Hehe Moo (Nov 15, 2008)

Banned cos I didn't do that on purpose, I actually got "Hehe Moo" from Naruto: The Abridged Series.

But yeah.. "Hehe Moo" and "Laughing Cow"

Damn.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 15, 2008)

Banned for the fact:


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 15, 2008)

Banned cos that's a lie, I have no tattoos and I can kick my own ass.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Nov 15, 2008)

Banned because my brother Solly could kick your tail (with his piercing wails and acidic drool) and he's only 7 months.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 15, 2008)

Banned cos I have no offspring or siblings that age that I could use to counter your brothers attack, and now I'm afraid.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 15, 2008)

Banned cos I'll be sending p1ngpong your way, he'll be of aid!!


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 15, 2008)

Banned for assuming I would come to TrolleyDaves aid! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








And being right!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 15, 2008)

Banned cos I thought of that, but you p0wning gizmo_gals brother would be too cruel! Plus then GG would have to spill blood in the Ban thread, and we fired the last janitor for drinking on the job.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Nov 15, 2008)

Banned for having so little faith in Solly's abilities. He'd lick the both you, rest assured.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 15, 2008)

Banned for getting in the way of me banning myself for laughing hard at HeHe Moo and his comments bug!


----------



## Noitora (Nov 15, 2008)

Banned because I can't find a good reason to ban him!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 15, 2008)

Banned for not owning a large international chain of doner kebab places so I can eat all the doners I want for free.


----------



## Hehe Moo (Nov 15, 2008)

Banned... you cheapskate.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 15, 2008)

Banned for making me laugh harder then I do watching most comedies with your epic "comments bug" thread!


----------



## gizmo_gal (Nov 15, 2008)

Banned for laughing in the face of ban-versity. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This is serious!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 15, 2008)

Banned for making me squint my eyes and scowl in an attempt to look serious.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 15, 2008)

Banned for reminding me of GG Allin in this post, and I really dislike him and his ways!!



			
				TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Banned cos I thought of that, but you p0wning gizmo_gals brother would be too cruel! Plus then *GG* would have to spill blood in the Ban thread, and we fired the last janitor for drinking on the job.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 15, 2008)

Banned for reminding about that waste of oxygen! The only good thing he ever did was die on my birthday in 1993 or 94 or whenever it was!.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 15, 2008)

Haha, I couldn't agree more.....

Banned for having such a significant birthday date!!


----------



## xalphax (Nov 16, 2008)

you gotta fight for your right to ban me!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 16, 2008)

Banned for encouraging violence amongst us good hearted tempers.  I've never been involved in violence or fighting before so I shouldn't start now, erm honest.


----------



## Dark (Nov 16, 2008)

Banned for lying


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 16, 2008)

Banned for doubting my sincerity.  Haven't you seen my mugshot angelic looking pictures?


----------



## xalphax (Nov 16, 2008)

banned for bitter truth.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Nov 16, 2008)

Banned because you must take the truth with a grain of salt.


----------



## Hehe Moo (Nov 16, 2008)

Banned because a salt is salty xD


----------



## gizmo_gal (Nov 16, 2008)

Banned because Icelands not icy and Greenlands not green.


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 16, 2008)

In soviet Russia ban mods you.


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 16, 2008)

Banned as your sig is weird


----------



## Frog (Nov 16, 2008)

banned as yours is slightly hypnotic.


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 16, 2008)

Banned as yours is glowing with energy.


----------



## Banger (Nov 16, 2008)

Banned for having something in his sig that does not belong.


----------



## BKZ (Nov 16, 2008)

Banned for going back in time.


----------



## Banger (Nov 16, 2008)

Banned for not wanting to time travel.


----------



## Raika (Nov 16, 2008)

Banned, im from the future.


----------



## Banger (Nov 16, 2008)

Banned, I am from before your great great great great great grandma twice removed was born...


----------



## Raika (Nov 16, 2008)

Banned i dont know what youre saying.


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 16, 2008)

Banned for not acting out of character.


----------



## Banger (Nov 16, 2008)

Banned because I was continued.


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 16, 2008)

Banned as I'm going to start a weekly sig with that little guy.


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 16, 2008)

Banned as R4(R4DS) 1項なのはもっぱら Nintendo® DS シリーズのホストコンピュータ開発の Slot-1 焼くカード，輸入完成品とテープが詰まる同様な大きさの同様な厚さ、焼くのゲーム、自制のプログラムとマルチメディアの機能を持って、はい DS(NDS，NDSL) ユーザーの不可欠な周辺装置。


----------



## Banger (Nov 16, 2008)

Banned for wasting my BW on txt I can not read 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Was for Holaitsme....
Banned for stealing my BW because I will have to load a new image each time I see one of your posts as the new image will not already be cached.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Nov 16, 2008)

Banned for having gotten dressed up for Chrono Trigger DS.


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 16, 2008)

Banned because I still can't stop laughing at chuckstudio's shoutbox post.


----------



## Raika (Nov 16, 2008)

Banned, what did he say?


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 16, 2008)

Banned.
I'm immature, sue me.


----------



## Raika (Nov 16, 2008)

Banned lol


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 16, 2008)

Generic and overused ban.


----------



## Raika (Nov 16, 2008)

Cardboard Box Monster Ban.


----------



## Banger (Nov 16, 2008)

banned for not using the triforce


----------



## Raika (Nov 16, 2008)

Banned, because i use the quadruple force.


----------



## Banger (Nov 16, 2008)

Banned, back in time where I have dragged you.


----------



## Raika (Nov 16, 2008)

banned for off-topic banning!


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 16, 2008)

Banned as we need to prevent retarded topics =P


----------



## gizmo_gal (Nov 16, 2008)

Banned because one hyperlinked word would've sufficed.


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 16, 2008)

Banned as minimalist = fail


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 16, 2008)

Banned as thmohs=fail.


----------



## Raika (Nov 16, 2008)

Banned fuck you


----------



## Banger (Nov 16, 2008)

Banned because I could not remember it.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Nov 16, 2008)

Self Ban as my connection is lagging so I keep being too slow.


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 16, 2008)

Banned as Raikas sora porn is more creepy =P


----------



## Raika (Nov 16, 2008)

Banned as agentgamma's ihurah porn is waaaay more creepy.


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 16, 2008)

Banned for the obvious.


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 16, 2008)

Banned for the oblivious
also what is THMOHS?
Anyway going to watch TMOHS


----------



## Raika (Nov 16, 2008)

banned, slowpoke.


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 16, 2008)

banned, fastpoke


----------



## Banger (Nov 16, 2008)

banned... screw you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




unedited form:
banned for talking about pokemanz


----------



## Raika (Nov 16, 2008)

banned, ima talking bout digimanz.


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 16, 2008)

Banned as Digimon = phail


----------



## Raika (Nov 16, 2008)

banned, agent+gamma=*EPIC FAIL*


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 16, 2008)

Banned as Sora + Porn =* EPIC FAIL*


----------



## Banger (Nov 16, 2008)

Banging you into a banned state


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 16, 2008)

Banning you into a banged state


----------



## Raika (Nov 16, 2008)

bagning you into a bagned state.


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 16, 2008)

igning you into a igned state.


----------



## Raika (Nov 16, 2008)

Banned, i dont see teh word ban in there, nubcake.


----------



## Banger (Nov 16, 2008)

*Ban*ger strikes again to save the world from n00bz!


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 16, 2008)

Banned as I found this on teh interwebz


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 16, 2008)

Banned because youtube isn't part of the interwebs.


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 16, 2008)

Banned as I thought it was


----------



## Raika (Nov 16, 2008)

banned i hate asdafgovdkcn


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 16, 2008)

Banned i hate sora porn


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 16, 2008)

Banned, I hate gifs.


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 16, 2008)

Banned as TMOHS gifs are awesome


----------



## Raika (Nov 16, 2008)

Banned, i know you like TMOHS porn alot, no need to hide it.


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 16, 2008)

Banned because the melancholy of holaitsme is better.!!

@raika, who'd want to hide their liking of haurhi hentai?


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 16, 2008)

Banned as its not


----------



## AXYPB (Nov 16, 2008)

Banned for reminding me of that frustrating anime.


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 16, 2008)

Banned as heres more reminding of it =P and Lucky Star is MUCH MORE frustrating >_>


----------



## Galacta (Nov 16, 2008)

Banned, it brings back memories...


----------



## Raika (Nov 16, 2008)

Banned, it doesnt.


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 16, 2008)

Banned because those are some pretty good gifs.
The avatar one would look better without the background and sharpen up the text.


----------



## Raika (Nov 16, 2008)

Banned, Thanks a lot!~


----------



## Hehe Moo (Nov 16, 2008)

BANNED CUZ I HIT 500 POSTS! THATS RITE! I FREAKING HIT 500 POSTS. AND I'M NOT A SPAMMER LIKE RAIKA xD


----------



## Raika (Nov 16, 2008)

Banned, all of my post are of high quality, not spam!


----------



## Banger (Nov 16, 2008)

Banned for changing your avatarz.


----------



## Galacta (Nov 16, 2008)

Banned for changing your avatarz too.


----------



## Banger (Nov 16, 2008)

Banned for not liking my avatarz!


----------



## Raika (Nov 16, 2008)

Banned, you didnt make that avatar amrite?


----------



## Galacta (Nov 16, 2008)

Banned, Rowanchap made it for him.


----------



## Banger (Nov 16, 2008)

Banned, becuase I did not because I am far to lazy ;-)


----------



## Raika (Nov 16, 2008)

Banned, we are both slow, banger.


----------



## Galacta (Nov 16, 2008)

Banned, the suspense is OVER!


----------



## Raika (Nov 16, 2008)

Banned, you are a BankaiKirby and yet you have mario in your sig!! OUTRAGEOUS!!


----------



## Banger (Nov 16, 2008)

banned for having mario anywhere be it your sig or avaTAAAAAARZ!


----------



## Raika (Nov 16, 2008)

Banned, i dont see any mario in my sig...


----------



## Galacta (Nov 16, 2008)

Banned, idiot. Banger said Avatar as well.


----------



## Banger (Nov 16, 2008)

sig *OR* avatar!  banned for being correct...


Ban me for being slowz


----------



## Galacta (Nov 16, 2008)

Banned, damn shallyhos!


----------



## Raika (Nov 16, 2008)

Banned wat?


----------



## Galacta (Nov 16, 2008)

Banned, trying to be a Texan here!


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 16, 2008)

Banned, trying to be an Indian here!
Also the size of my Doki Doki Majo Shinpan 2 ASH rom is the same number as my post count


----------



## Raika (Nov 16, 2008)

Banned lol.


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 16, 2008)

Banned as your avatar would look better without the background


----------



## Raika (Nov 16, 2008)

Banned, i like it the way it is. (It would take *AGES* for a beginner to remake it...It has 20+ frames...)


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 16, 2008)

Banned as I am giving my opinon


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 16, 2008)

Banned for being opinionated


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 16, 2008)

Banned as you need an avatar change!
Me and Raika did it


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 16, 2008)

Banned because my avatar p0wns all!


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 16, 2008)

Banned for stating the truth.

Does anyone else think gbatemp has the best emoticons?


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 16, 2008)

Banned as Court-Records has the best ones!


----------



## Galacta (Nov 16, 2008)

Banned, ladidadada
One there was Oswald the Rabbit who got killed by Haruhi Suzumiya who then got killed by Destructobot.


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 16, 2008)

Banned for accusing Destructobot of murder


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 16, 2008)

Banned because Destructobot destructs, not kills!!


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 16, 2008)

Banned for being exactly right


----------



## Banger (Nov 16, 2008)

banned for not being a mod.


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 16, 2008)

Banned for overestimating my powers


----------



## Banger (Nov 16, 2008)

Banned for trying to use nuclear powers on me.


----------



## Galacta (Nov 16, 2008)

Banned, I will use it on you!


----------



## Banger (Nov 16, 2008)

Banned as you do not know the true ability of that of free will!


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 16, 2008)

Banned as you should get a new flash card


----------



## Banger (Nov 16, 2008)

Banned as I plan to get a few but still use my trust worthy R4DS as it does everything I need it to do.


----------



## Galacta (Nov 16, 2008)

Banned, you should never reject your one and only flashcart you have!


----------



## Banger (Nov 16, 2008)

Banned becuase I do not, but I do wish to try others. I will continue to use my R4DS. Until I get to the point where I think it might be on the bring of drying when then I will use a different cart while still loving my R4DS as I always have.


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 16, 2008)

Banned as I abandoned my R4 when I got my EDGE.
I got it as a gift so no harm done to my wallet (except like $20 to get a 4gb MicroSDHC card)


----------



## Banger (Nov 16, 2008)

Banned as 20$ for a 4 gig for a MicroSDHC card is a bit much.


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 16, 2008)

Banned as that INCLUDES P/H


----------



## Banger (Nov 16, 2008)

Banned for not explaining what P/H is if that is postal and handling as its still far to high as a 4GB MicroSDHC card is less 10$ USD which we all know how weak that is.


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 16, 2008)

Banned as P/H means postage and handling


----------



## Hehe Moo (Nov 16, 2008)

Banned cuz i'm trying to mess up Godot.

EDIT: And I failed..

And what happened to your Godot avatars and sigs?


----------



## Galacta (Nov 16, 2008)

Banned, He replaced it for Oswald..


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 16, 2008)

Banned as Oswald = epic win


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 16, 2008)

Banned because godot was one of the better characters in the trilogy.


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 16, 2008)

Banned as it doesn't always have to be about Phoenix Wright


----------



## Galacta (Nov 16, 2008)

Banned, GODOTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT
What happened to Phoenix Trite?


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 16, 2008)

Banned as we're no strangers to love
You know the rules and so do I
A full commitment's what's I'm thinking of
You wouldn't get this from any other guy

I just wanna tell you how I'm feeling
Gotta make you understand

Never gonna give you up
Never gonna let you down
Never gonna run around and desert you
Never gonna make you cry
Never gonna say goodbye
Never gonna tell a lie and hurt you

We've know each other for so long
Your heart's been aching
But you're too shy to say it
Inside we both know what's been going on
We know the game and we're gonna play it

And if you ask me how I'm feeling
Don't tell me you're too blind to see

Never gonna give you up
Never gonna let you down
Never gonna run around and desert you
Never gonna make you cry
Never gonna say goodbye
Never gonna tell a lie and hurt you

Repeat Chorus

Give you up, give you up
Give you up, give you up
Never gonna give,
Never gonna give, give you up
Never gonna give,
Never gonna give, give you up

Last four lines repeated

I just wanna tell you how I'm feeling
Gotta make you understand

Chorus times three


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 16, 2008)

Banned I'll just leave this here. 



Spoiler


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 16, 2008)

Banned as that was utterly pointless


----------



## Galacta (Nov 16, 2008)

Banned, Lol its supposed to have one pic in a Yu-Gi-Oh card.


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 16, 2008)

Banned as I have played E.T for Atari 2600


----------



## Galacta (Nov 16, 2008)

Banned as you played the worst game ever.


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 16, 2008)

Banned as I found a photo of Holaitsme


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 16, 2008)

Banned and now I found a pic of you.


----------



## Galacta (Nov 16, 2008)

Banned, HAHA lol.
"No shit sherlock"


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 16, 2008)

Banned as I am Oswald the Lucky Rabbit >_>


----------



## Galacta (Nov 16, 2008)

Banned, ok


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 16, 2008)

Banned as Oswald > Hello Kitty > Transformers > Everyone Else > Sackboy > Beve's Mom > Beve > All Final Fantasy characters


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 16, 2008)

Banned because this oswald is better.


----------



## Galacta (Nov 16, 2008)

Banned, that Oswald is totally kickass Holaitsme!


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 16, 2008)

Banned as he isn't
Also Oswald Rabbit > Mickey


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 16, 2008)

Banned for not knowing the credit card was on a 4chan thread earlier.
Many people said it worked, but after some time they said it gave them a fraud report.


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 16, 2008)

Banned as people on 4chan look like this in real life


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 16, 2008)

Banned for letting the a-team go corrupt.


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 16, 2008)

Banned as you should bump the thread


----------



## Galacta (Nov 16, 2008)

Banned,


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 16, 2008)

Banned for doing that.


----------



## Galacta (Nov 16, 2008)

Banned, HSM is gay.


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 16, 2008)

Banned for correct film synopsis


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 16, 2008)

Banned. If gay means cool then you bet they're beyond gay.


----------



## Galacta (Nov 16, 2008)

Banned as that is archaic language.


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 16, 2008)

Banned For linguistic ageism


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 16, 2008)

Banned because a mod hasn't posted my ds release.


----------



## Galacta (Nov 16, 2008)

Banned, youll be the next B-Blue!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 16, 2008)

Banned for starring in Electric Blue movies.


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 16, 2008)

Banned for watching electro pr0n


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 16, 2008)

Banned for not appreciating the great artistic movement that was Electric Blue!


----------



## Galacta (Nov 16, 2008)

Banned for not appreciating the crap artistic movement that was Electro pr0n!


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 16, 2008)

Banned for draining my battery


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 16, 2008)

Banned for telling us about yours and BankaiKirby's dodgy adventures.


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 16, 2008)

Banned because ive never seen a furry burger in my life


----------



## Galacta (Nov 16, 2008)

Banned, someone ate the hair of the furry burger.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 16, 2008)

Banned cos now I've edited my post it's thrown the entire game into chaos, run for the banning hills.


----------



## Galacta (Nov 16, 2008)

Banned, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the Humanity!


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 16, 2008)

Banned as I am hijacking this thread to 
4chan /b/ GBATemp style!


----------



## Galacta (Nov 16, 2008)

Banned,


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 16, 2008)

Banned for making a funny face at me you roo burger eating bull ant racing Aussie you.


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 16, 2008)

Banned for racist stereotyping!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 16, 2008)

Banned for implying that I'm a racist stereotyper when I'm actually a Homeland Security profiler.


----------



## Hehe Moo (Nov 16, 2008)

Banned because it's not as if we eat kangaroos every day, or even once a month oO''

TrolleyDave, Aussies usually eat kangaroo flesh once every 40 times you British eat steaks. I was told by an English friend of mine that British think we ride kangaroos to school... 

Also, I've never even tried kangaroo meat oO''

For those who want to know what it's like:



Spoiler



I heard it's chewy.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 16, 2008)

Banned for lying and shattering my illusions of Australian life!


----------



## Galacta (Nov 16, 2008)

Banned, I breed Kangaroos. Aussies do (and my relatives!)


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 16, 2008)

Banned for breeding with kangaroos, it'll all go wrong - haven't you seen Tank Girl?


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 16, 2008)

Banned for reminding me about Ice-T's acting


----------



## Hehe Moo (Nov 16, 2008)

Banned, because I haven't, and it's probably another racist stereotypical movie isn't it?


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 16, 2008)

Banned because yes, tank girl promotes the stereotype that Ice-T is just an awful actor


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 16, 2008)

Banned for insulting the greatest "Gangsta" rapper of all time, and then self banning myself cos I have to admit he's a shit actor.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 16, 2008)

Banned because Rocky kicked the shit out of him (second time)...


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 16, 2008)

Banned because your thinking of Mr-T *facepalms*


----------



## Raika (Nov 16, 2008)

Banned, im thinking of Mr ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZ


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 16, 2008)

Banned for being a neko enthusiast.


----------



## Frog (Nov 16, 2008)

Banned for inventing mr ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZ

i really need to hop faster....


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 16, 2008)

Banned as I am Dr Evil


----------



## oliebol (Nov 16, 2008)

Banned  as I am slow


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 16, 2008)

Banned as you're Dr Slow!


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 16, 2008)

www.rapidban.com


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 16, 2008)

4ban.org


----------



## oliebol (Nov 16, 2008)

gbaban.net


----------



## Raika (Nov 16, 2008)

google.ban


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 16, 2008)

www.yougotrickbanned.com


----------



## Raika (Nov 16, 2008)

youban.com


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 16, 2008)

www.b.an


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 16, 2008)

www.archive.ban


----------



## oliebol (Nov 16, 2008)

www.howtobansomeone.ban


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 16, 2008)

Ban//ban.ban/ban/ban.ban
Irc at:
nab//nab.nab.\nab\nab.ban


----------



## oliebol (Nov 16, 2008)

banned because that's just lame...


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 16, 2008)

Banned for giving me a heart attack.


----------



## Raika (Nov 16, 2008)

Banned for attacking my heart


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 16, 2008)

Banned for being gay for Holaitsme.


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 16, 2008)

Banned because *EVERYONE* should be gay for me.


----------



## oliebol (Nov 16, 2008)

Banned, you are gay with yourself!


----------



## Noitora (Nov 16, 2008)

Banned for being an Advanced Member.


----------



## Raika (Nov 16, 2008)

Banned for being a member


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 16, 2008)

Banned for being someone who should have a member but has indoor plumbing instead.


----------



## Raika (Nov 16, 2008)

Banned, youre soooooo random nowadays...


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 16, 2008)

Banned for not realizing I've always had mad spurts of randomness, it's the other guy in my brain forcing me a squirtgunpoint.


----------



## Raika (Nov 16, 2008)

Banned, there you go again with your "squirtgunpoints"


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 16, 2008)

Banned for making my modem sweat with that pic of link.


----------



## Raika (Nov 16, 2008)

Banned, modems cant sweat.


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 16, 2008)

Banned because I've discovered gbatemp replaces p'edo with smurf. 

Test it out yourself.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 16, 2008)

Banned for trying to promote the pure evil that are the Smurfts, didn't you know they were the very first ever Crips set?


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 16, 2008)

Banned, first tinypic now the temp>.


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 16, 2008)

banned for being a whore?


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 16, 2008)

Banned you pay me I do everything.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 16, 2008)

Banned for soliciting prostitution from Holaitsme and attempting to disguise it in the form of an attack, I see that question mark! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Banned for making me pointlessly type all of the above in, you bar steward.


----------



## Raika (Nov 16, 2008)

Banned, i hate my F*KING LAGGING COMPUTER!!


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 16, 2008)

Banned because smurf smurfing the smurf.


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 16, 2008)

Banned because smurfbear stole my virginity picnic basket!


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 16, 2008)

*gives virginity back

Banned because I can also do the opposite.


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 16, 2008)

Banned for keeping my picnic basket


----------



## Raika (Nov 16, 2008)

Banned, who wants your stinking picnic basket! We only want what's in it!


----------



## Dark (Nov 16, 2008)

Banned because i want the basket.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 16, 2008)

Banned cos now I have another bloody newbie trying to educate me to the fact that the R4DS SDHC is an official R4 Team product, it's just not made by them!  I'll blow a bleedin gasket soon.


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 16, 2008)

banned for not telling me his name so i can issue another p0wning!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 16, 2008)

Banned for reminding me of my failings! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Here you go young p1ngpong his name is Veristical Blaze.  Although he's admitted now that me and Rayder were right, unlike that halfwit yesterday.


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 16, 2008)

Banned for p0wning him in the shoutbox!


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 16, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> *Banned* cos now I have another bloody newbie trying to educate me to the fact that the R4DS SDHC is an official R4 Team product, it's just not made by them!  I'll blow a bleedin gasket soon.


you have problems with noobs nowdays trolley lol
u should stay away from such dangerous topics


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 16, 2008)

Banned cos I don't have a problem with newbies, just brain damaged idiotic rumour spreading spastic newbies.


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 16, 2008)

banned because we should introduce them to beve
or make beve the R4ds forum moderator


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 16, 2008)

Banned for allowing yourself a moment a madness!


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 16, 2008)

banned because anytime is gud for some random madness


----------



## ENDscape (Nov 16, 2008)

Banned because anytime is good for some random bannedness


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 16, 2008)

banned because i never disagreed with it


----------



## ENDscape (Nov 16, 2008)

Banned because i disagree with it, but i dont disagree with banning you.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 16, 2008)

Big Brother BANs you!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 16, 2008)

Banned cos you still haven't told me why I don't like Mondays. Tell me why.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 16, 2008)

Because it comes silently and stabs you in the back!!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 16, 2008)

Banned for posting a Rejects album cover which forced me to slap some of their tunes at a rather loud volume!


----------



## hankchill (Nov 16, 2008)

Banned for not acknowledging my cock in the same thread.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 16, 2008)

Welcome to the thread Mr. Chill, but I'm afraid you and your rather splendid cock will have to get out cos you're banned!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 16, 2008)

Banned for doing the right thing by banning hankchill and his cock!!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 16, 2008)

Banned cos I really should have let him in but his cock was bigger than mine, and it was running riot all over the place.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Nov 16, 2008)

Banned for letting both your avatar and signature stare unblinkingly at all that happens on this site.


----------



## Minox (Nov 16, 2008)

Banned because my original avatar was worse.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Nov 16, 2008)

Banned because that purple haired character in your sig reminds me of Yoh Asakura


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 16, 2008)

Banned cos I have a whirlwind of hyperactivity smashing through my brain and I'm afraid it's going to break free and cause me to post randomness all over GBAtemp.


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 16, 2008)

banned because i just p0wned some spammers 
actually not me but is hadrian


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 16, 2008)

Banned for not providing a link, just can't get the bleedin staff these days.


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 16, 2008)

banned because that topic doesnt deserve ur mighty brain

but anyway
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=107...0&start=810


----------



## Noitora (Nov 16, 2008)

Banned because everyone in this thread loves da smurfz


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 16, 2008)

Banned for promoting one of the most criminal gangs known to man.  I've explained before, they are the original Crips set, forget blue do-rags, they've tatooed their whole body blue out of dedication.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Nov 16, 2008)

Banned for accusing the smurfs of criminal behavior.


----------



## Noitora (Nov 16, 2008)

Banned because I can't find a good reason to ban you!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 16, 2008)

Banned for flirting with gizmo_gal.


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 16, 2008)

banned because there is no need for a gud ban to ban her
edit: trolley u little rascal
banned for flirting with noitara but beware psychoblaster is watching u


----------



## gizmo_gal (Nov 16, 2008)

Banned because it is my will!!!

Let the QWEENS will be done!!!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 16, 2008)

Banned because I'd willingly enforce your will but will I be able to if I'm just a trolley collector?


----------



## Noitora (Nov 16, 2008)

Banned for thinking I was flirting with Gizmo_gal.
I just noticed her gender


----------



## xalphax (Nov 16, 2008)

banned for my amusement.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 16, 2008)

Banned for your amusement.


----------



## xalphax (Nov 16, 2008)

banned for another cheap comeback.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 16, 2008)

Banned cos it wasn't cheap.  It's 24.99 a month for the first three months and then 52.78 a week for the next 8 years.


----------



## xalphax (Nov 16, 2008)

banned for spending too much money on a comeback


----------



## Dark (Nov 16, 2008)

Banned for not understanding what you wrote.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 16, 2008)

Banned for not going where people are one and double banned for not going where they get things done. Pol. Pot. Pol. Pot.


----------



## DarkAura (Nov 16, 2008)

Crap too slow.

Banned for being a trolley; buses are cooler.


----------



## xalphax (Nov 16, 2008)

ThePinkOne said:
			
		

> Banned for not understanding what you wrote.



so, this is a selfban then?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 16, 2008)

Banned for banning yourself and putting me out of a job.


----------



## AXYPB (Nov 16, 2008)

Banned for complaining.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 16, 2008)

Banned for complaining about my complaining.


----------



## AXYPB (Nov 16, 2008)

Complaining for ban.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 16, 2008)

Banned for being governor Jerry Brown, your aura smiles and never frowns.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Nov 17, 2008)

Banned because you originated in a whale.


----------



## AXYPB (Nov 17, 2008)

Banned for copyright infringement on behalf of Unliever.


----------



## Hehe Moo (Nov 17, 2008)

Banned, OBJECTION!


----------



## Galacta (Nov 17, 2008)

Banned, smurfPAL! FUTA COW!


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 17, 2008)

Banned, Herr Kirby!


----------



## Raika (Nov 17, 2008)

banned, your sig is hypnotising me...


----------



## Galacta (Nov 17, 2008)

Banned, Word filtering is a pain in the ass.


----------



## Raika (Nov 17, 2008)

Banned wut?


----------



## Galacta (Nov 17, 2008)

Instead of the word PED0PALS, it becomes smurfPALS ,BAnned.


----------



## Raika (Nov 17, 2008)

Banned, i see you made a sackboy group.


----------



## Galacta (Nov 17, 2008)

Baut it isnt an anti Smurf Group.
It was inspired by Vulpes.
It was for people who couldnt join the Smurfs.
Ban.


----------



## Raika (Nov 17, 2008)

banned, im in the smurf group.


----------



## Galacta (Nov 17, 2008)

Ban, I was going to but Vulpes said I should stick to my Sackboy thing.


----------



## redact (Nov 17, 2008)

banned for not changing you ava yet


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 17, 2008)

Banned for being in Gary Glitters gang.


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 17, 2008)

Banned for not being in Gary Glitters gang.
Wait....
nvm


----------



## Galacta (Nov 17, 2008)

Banned for not being one of the pedopals.


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 17, 2008)

Banned as theres no rabbit ;_;


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 17, 2008)

Banned because Rabbi's aren't peadophiles, you're thinking of catholic priests.


----------



## Banger (Nov 17, 2008)

Banned because one must preserve the pedopals way


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 17, 2008)

Banned as I will =P
Pedobears forever!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 17, 2008)

Banned because you're actually joking with the pretty sick(and serious) things!!


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 17, 2008)

Banned as its fuuuuuuuuuuun!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 17, 2008)

Banned because it wouldn't be fun if some sicko jumped and humped you (or someone from your family)..


----------



## Mei-o (Nov 17, 2008)

Banned because I got food poisoned by Del Monte.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 17, 2008)

Banned because our National Heroes got p0wned by Carla Del Ponte!


----------



## Mei-o (Nov 17, 2008)

I have to go make dinner, be ban later.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 17, 2008)

Banned for food!!


----------



## xalphax (Nov 17, 2008)

this ban is for personal use only!


----------



## Frog (Nov 17, 2008)

banned as i just know im gonna be late.


DARNIT!
i even fail at being slow now...


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 17, 2008)

Banned for the absence last few days!! Welcome back!!


----------



## Frog (Nov 17, 2008)

banned as i was here yesterday, i just didn't post much.
but i still want a welcome back party!


----------



## GameSoul (Nov 17, 2008)

Banned because we couldn't afford to pay for your party.


----------



## Frog (Nov 17, 2008)

I'm having a party!?
banned for ruining the surprise!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 17, 2008)

Banned for not paying me that pony you promised me for my R4 SDHC.


----------



## xalphax (Nov 17, 2008)

banned because i feel misunderstood very often lately.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 17, 2008)

Banned in sympathy, I've always been a misunderstood kind of chap.


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 17, 2008)

banned because im in this fucking college and im bored to death


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 17, 2008)

Banned because you should grow a mohawk and cause the havoc all over the college.....Trust me, you wouldn't be bored anymore!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 17, 2008)

Banned for encouraging punkish behaviour.  Oh wait, that's a good thing.  Unbanned then!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 17, 2008)

Unbanned because I'd cause havoc all over the world with you!!


----------



## AXYPB (Nov 17, 2008)

Unibanned because I once had a pet by that name.


----------



## oliebol (Nov 17, 2008)

Banned, because I feel sorry for that pet.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Nov 17, 2008)

Banned because your post is above mine.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 17, 2008)

Banned for being on top of me.  Oo-er missus!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 17, 2008)

Banned for posting below me.....damn, I messed something up!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 17, 2008)

Banned for making me laugh, haven't you seen my pic - I'm a serious person, just look at this serious face of mine



Spoiler


----------



## Minox (Nov 17, 2008)

Selfban for being slow.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 17, 2008)

Banned for the slowashellandnowandthenandhereandthereandcrvicbrvic..


----------



## Minox (Nov 17, 2008)

Banned for being weird...





Spoiler



...in a good way


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 17, 2008)

Banned for being wired!


----------



## Minox (Nov 17, 2008)

Banned for being wireless.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 17, 2008)

Banned for being wired down!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 17, 2008)

Banned for being tooled up!


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 17, 2008)

freedom!!! 
its me mario noo hold on its only me..ur friendly spiderman 
banned


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 17, 2008)

Banned for being crazier then me, and that's not an easy thing to achieve.


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 17, 2008)

oh ohohohooh shit shit shit!!
banned so i can move to another topic
and conquire the 500th post!!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 17, 2008)

Banned because they crazy has left you and now your just posting rubbish in an attempt to be random.  Really what you should have said was something like "Banned because the blue fish swims in the orange ocean searching for the helmet of the cheesemoon king".


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 17, 2008)

banned because google is being racist to my searches so i cant find a picture of me being crazy


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 17, 2008)

Banned for no other reason then I find this Sarah Silverman clip funny as hell.


----------



## spotonyourmomssh (Nov 17, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Banned for no other reason then I find this Sarah Silverman clip funny as hell.


Banned for being a TROLL!


----------



## Hadrian (Nov 17, 2008)

Banned for posting crap


----------



## spotonyourmomssh (Nov 17, 2008)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> Banned for posting crap



Banned for having a dumb-ass name!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 17, 2008)

Banned for just plain ol' being a muppet.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 17, 2008)

spotonyourmomssheet said:
			
		

> Hadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Banned so you can have a good look on your name.......
Look, I'll increase size just for you!!  *spotonyourmomssheet*

Very smart name!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










/sarcasm


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 17, 2008)

Banned because theblotonthehumanrace thinks he's smarter than the average chair when really he's just The Worst in disguise.


----------



## xalphax (Nov 17, 2008)

look what i auctioned for you at eBAN!


----------



## ShakeBunny (Nov 18, 2008)

Banned for putting Sega in the Nintendo logo. That's just wrong.


----------



## ENDscape (Nov 18, 2008)

Banned because i still see a snail


----------



## Arno (Nov 18, 2008)

Banned for having hallucinations.


----------



## ENDscape (Nov 18, 2008)

Banned because i seriously see a snail.


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 18, 2008)

Banned because i dont see a snail.


----------



## Galacta (Nov 18, 2008)

Banned because I see Oswald The Rabbit.


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 18, 2008)

Banned as I also see Yuki Nagato... in every thread I post in


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 18, 2008)

Banned because I leave for one fucking day my thread gets 9 pages and is fucking locked. 

SERIOUSLY DO YOU HATE ME MODS>.<

that's not the first an admin has scolded me.


----------



## Galacta (Nov 18, 2008)

Banned as it was 4chan.


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 18, 2008)

Banned because it was popularized by 4chan.

4chan=image board 
image board=website 
website=server


----------



## Raika (Nov 18, 2008)

Banned, being in the smurfpals club was fun! Next time try to think of something equally fun but not inappropriate holaitsme!


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 18, 2008)

Banned as we should make SMURF pals =P
Like Blue Short smurfs.......


----------



## Mei-o (Nov 18, 2008)

Banned because the Smurfs are overrated.


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 18, 2008)

Banned because I am still fucking pissed that the thread was locked and that Costello threatened to remove the eof just because of the 7chan pictures.


----------



## Galacta (Nov 18, 2008)

Banned because FRUCcrap! Who are you investigating in your sig?
EDIT:BEATEN!


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 18, 2008)

Banned as we should make the Anti-Costello club =P


----------



## Raika (Nov 18, 2008)

Banned WTF!!


----------



## Galacta (Nov 18, 2008)

Banned, Costello is cool.


----------



## Raika (Nov 18, 2008)

Banned, youre too slow.


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 18, 2008)

Banned because r4man18 made a new topic on the smurfpals. 

*waits for costello


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 18, 2008)

Banned for getting in agentgammas way >_>


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 18, 2008)

Banned for making me cry tears of joy.


----------



## Galacta (Nov 18, 2008)

Banned, tears of joy become a crap load of Colossus'.


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 18, 2008)

Banned as you really cried tears of sadness.


----------



## Raika (Nov 18, 2008)

banned, i read the wrong page :3. @Holaitsme: Its already been closed by none other that JPH!


----------



## Galacta (Nov 18, 2008)

Banned, Vulpes Has made a flying Udeers Group.


----------



## Raika (Nov 18, 2008)

banned, i know.


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 18, 2008)

Banned because photobucket deleted some harmless animals but were to stupid to remove the "real stuff".


----------



## Raika (Nov 18, 2008)

Banned, tinypic did the same thing to heterodog.


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 18, 2008)

Banned because I discovered both "tinypic hates p'edobear" and the word filter.


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 18, 2008)

Banned as he is a harmless and innocent bear


----------



## Raika (Nov 18, 2008)

banned, the word filter is awesome, and why do you still have pedo bear as your avvy? EDIT: NOOOO! AGENTGAMMA YOU!!!


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 18, 2008)

Banned because I am keeping it to challenge the mods.


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 18, 2008)

Banned as I cant even post the seal of approval D:


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 18, 2008)

Banned because they're taking it far too serious.


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 18, 2008)

Banned because I tried to post it in the Naked Brothers Band DS release thread - it didnt work D:


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 18, 2008)

Banned because I created a monster.


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 18, 2008)

Banned as I found the ending of Gyakuten Saiban 5


----------



## Raika (Nov 18, 2008)

Banned, old...


----------



## Galacta (Nov 18, 2008)

Banned, Very.


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 18, 2008)

inb4eofgetshutdown.


----------



## Raika (Nov 18, 2008)

FUCK YOU


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 18, 2008)

Banned for using such tone.


----------



## Raika (Nov 18, 2008)

Banned, wad teh hell...


----------



## Galacta (Nov 18, 2008)

Banned for not respecting Holaitsme.
(Do we even care... THINK!)


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 18, 2008)

Banned for respecting Holaitsme


----------



## Raika (Nov 18, 2008)

Banned, i dont care or think. I erac and kniht.


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 18, 2008)

Banned as I dont erac about what naked sora lover has to say


----------



## Galacta (Nov 18, 2008)

Banned, wat teh hell..


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 18, 2008)

Hell, wat teh banned?


----------



## Galacta (Nov 18, 2008)

Banned, meh..


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 18, 2008)

Banned as I cant use the emoticons


----------



## Galacta (Nov 18, 2008)

Banned, your sckool students are doing Mockup Day Like a 3 yr old Joe.


----------



## Hehe Moo (Nov 18, 2008)

Banned because you can't spell school =P


----------



## Raika (Nov 18, 2008)

banned, why thank you mr obvious!


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 18, 2008)

Banned for looking at sora in such fowl ways.


----------



## Galacta (Nov 18, 2008)

Banned, Udders and Smurfs? Wa?


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 18, 2008)

Banned for missing the epidemic.


----------



## Galacta (Nov 18, 2008)

Banned, THE ILLEGAL COMBO


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 18, 2008)

Banned as GBATemps avatar limits are a PAIN in my opinion


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 18, 2008)

Banned for flip flop flippity flop flopping.


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 18, 2008)

Banned as you are a flopity flop flop XD


----------



## Raika (Nov 18, 2008)

Banned, your avatar is, amusing...


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 18, 2008)

The Consultant has informed me that due to your lack of knowledge of the Alphabet Business Concern and the fact that you are not a friend of the alphabet that you are banned from his splendifiorous flower garden.


----------



## Raika (Nov 18, 2008)

Banned, blah blah blah Mr Genius!


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 18, 2008)

Banned because defeating dracula was fairly simple.


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 18, 2008)

Banned, blah blah blah Mr Idiot!


----------



## Raika (Nov 18, 2008)

Banned, blah blah blah Mr Stupid Cocky Idiotic Moron!


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 18, 2008)

Banned, blah blah blah Sora fanboy!


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 18, 2008)

Banned for killing turkey.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 18, 2008)

Banned for being the left arm of the etheral spirt I'm attached to.


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 18, 2008)

Banned as you got in my way and I will use my TURKEY KILLING powers!


----------



## Raika (Nov 18, 2008)

banned, agentgamma and cooking mama rhymes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 COOKINGGAMMA/ AGENTMAMMA!!


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 18, 2008)

Banned as Cooking Gamma sounds kinda cool XD


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 18, 2008)

Banned for making me happy that I've met one of the future Darwin Award winners before they were famous.


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 18, 2008)

Banned as that was a utterly pointless ban =P


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 18, 2008)

Banned for not covering up those udders.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 18, 2008)

Banned for being udderly delicious.


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 18, 2008)

Banned as the bonus game in the Cooking Mama PETA clone is easier than the first level 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(Making a YouTube review of it D: )


----------



## redact (Nov 18, 2008)

banned for not cooking only vegetarian dishes


MURDEREREERERERERERERERER


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 18, 2008)

Banned as I dont cook meat.
I buy it from Hungry Jacks (aussie Burger King)


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 18, 2008)

Banned for looking at naked brothers make a band.


----------



## Raika (Nov 18, 2008)

banned, im bored.


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 18, 2008)

banned, im looking at hot porn. heres a link http://porn.gbatemp.net


----------



## Galacta (Nov 18, 2008)

Banned, We wouldnt wish.


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 18, 2008)

Banned as I am looking at porn on another site


----------



## redact (Nov 18, 2008)

banned for using raika's artwork


----------



## Raika (Nov 18, 2008)

EDIT: IM SLOW! Banned, what did i do again?!


----------



## redact (Nov 18, 2008)

banned: trolly pingp0wned you


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 18, 2008)

Banned for beheading a cat.


----------



## Raika (Nov 18, 2008)

i have a feeling im gonna beat someone, ban. EDIT: I WAS RIGHT!! MUAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## Galacta (Nov 18, 2008)

Banned for beheading a prinny
EDIT: CRAP! BEATEN!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 18, 2008)

Banned for making my post pointless.


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 18, 2008)

Banned because cats are *NEVER* suppose to die.


----------



## Galacta (Nov 18, 2008)

Banned ,very pointless Trollo!.
EDIT: Shit. Got beaten Again.


----------



## redact (Nov 18, 2008)

banned for being too slow


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 18, 2008)

Banned for filling the thread with more pointlessness then the US Patriot Act.


----------



## Raika (Nov 18, 2008)

ef*f* you


----------



## redact (Nov 18, 2008)

banned for being too slow (again)


----------



## Raika (Nov 18, 2008)

banned, youre just too fast.


----------



## Galacta (Nov 18, 2008)

Banned for being as fast as ColourBlind Flash.


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 18, 2008)

Banned for the sane of raika's life.


----------



## redact (Nov 18, 2008)

CHRONO TRIGGER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 18, 2008)

Banned for killing raika with that last bit of hope.


----------



## Galacta (Nov 18, 2008)

Banned for not banning and Chrono Trigger has now been released In Japan.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



EDIT: WTF I GOT BEATEN ! (triplets this time)


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 18, 2008)

Banned as I need to know when it will be released in the US


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 18, 2008)

Banned for not owning a SNES with a shiny shiny Chrono Trigger cart.


----------



## Galacta (Nov 18, 2008)

Banned for getting a round one.


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 18, 2008)

Banned for getting a triangle one

@trolleydave: Banned as I dont think it was released in Oz


----------



## Galacta (Nov 18, 2008)

Banned for getting an insertable one.


----------



## redact (Nov 18, 2008)

banned for getting a hard on over marle


----------



## Hehe Moo (Nov 18, 2008)

Banned for getting a rectangular one.


----------



## Galacta (Nov 18, 2008)

Banned, Smurfs Died. Replace it.


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 18, 2008)

Banned as the smurfs didnt die


----------



## Frog (Nov 18, 2008)

banned as i missed the smurfs....


----------



## Veho (Nov 18, 2008)

Banned. Just like that.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 18, 2008)

Banned because in a world governed by structure and order chaos must rule, just like this.


----------



## Veho (Nov 18, 2008)

Banned because what you percieve as "chaos" is actually strict adherence to such rules, but in so many iterations as to obscure the elementary rules and to create patterns of pseudo-rules, that can't be relied on to predict the system's behaviour.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 18, 2008)

Banned for being a smartypants.


----------



## Veho (Nov 18, 2008)

Banned for being a pantysmarts.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 18, 2008)

Banned for somehow having psychic knowledge that my boxers chafe.


----------



## Frog (Nov 18, 2008)

banned for being even more of a smartypants.


----------



## Veho (Nov 18, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Banned for somehow having psychic knowledge that my boxers chafe.


Banned because everybody's boxers ch 

No, actually, you're right. Ph34r my psycho powers.


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 18, 2008)

Banned as I could have died today.
Sometimes at school to mark the roll, we write our names on a piece of paper. WHAT IF IT WAS THE DEATH NOTE??


----------



## Frog (Nov 18, 2008)

OMG!
banned for scaring me.
*doesn't leave the house*


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 18, 2008)

Banned as you should be scared


----------



## Frog (Nov 18, 2008)

banned as i am.


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 18, 2008)

Banned as I am too


----------



## Frog (Nov 18, 2008)

banned as theres no reason for you to be scared.
now if you'll just sign here....


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 18, 2008)

Banned for changing your avatatr


----------



## Frog (Nov 18, 2008)

banned cause it's only temporary.


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 18, 2008)

Banned for temporarily breaking p1ngys heart!


----------



## Frog (Nov 18, 2008)

banned for being 1 post off 300!


----------



## Veho (Nov 18, 2008)

Banned because wait _what_? P1ngpong only has 299 posts? 

Oh, Testing Area posts don't add to the count. 

'Cuz I know he has like _over 9000_ posts there. 


Banned for confusing me.


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 18, 2008)

Banned because if EoF posts count I would have a thousand by now  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edit: 9000!!! shut up!!! How do I check that!


----------



## Frog (Nov 18, 2008)

banned as you would have 1501.
ooh, and i'd have 701 702.
(i hope i can count right)

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showuser=123159&CODE=1337


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 18, 2008)

Banned for Frog wisdom!

Also hurry up and get to 100 posts so we can rule the shoutbox together!


----------



## Veho (Nov 18, 2008)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Also hurry up and get to 100 posts so we can rule the shoutbox together!


...as father and son. It is your destiny. 


Anywayz. Banned.


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 18, 2008)

Banned for being jealous over the fact that a frog fathered me


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 18, 2008)

Banned for having multiple fathers!


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 18, 2008)

Banned for being my grandmother


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 18, 2008)

Banned because I'm all dried up in that case!


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 18, 2008)

Banned because everyone knows you are wet and wild!


----------



## xalphax (Nov 18, 2008)

banned because i wonder when we will reach page 1000


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 18, 2008)

Banned because I reckon it will only take another week!


----------



## Raika (Nov 18, 2008)

banned, in a few days at the rate we're going


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 18, 2008)

Banned for being confident


----------



## xalphax (Nov 18, 2008)

banned because i dont know if that was dis- or encouraging....


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 18, 2008)

Banned in the name of the new mobile phone!!


----------



## xalphax (Nov 18, 2008)

banned because which model is it?


----------



## Pizzaroo (Nov 18, 2008)

Banned because my avatar is probably going to be removed!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 18, 2008)

Banned because all this talk of Chrono Trigger DS not working has forced me to setup up my SNES and plug my shiny shiny SNES Chrono Trigger in to play.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 18, 2008)

Banned for the old-school madness!!

xalphax....it's n73 NOKIA


----------



## Pizzaroo (Nov 18, 2008)

banned because the iPhone 3G is sex.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 18, 2008)

Banned for pimping your phone to technophiles!


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 18, 2008)

Banned for communicating via smoke signals still!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 18, 2008)

Banned for not understanding that that's modern technology here in the hills of Wales!


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 18, 2008)

Banned for not living in Croatia like me, the most technologically advanced nation  the world has ever seen!


----------



## Minox (Nov 18, 2008)

Banned because I doubt that you live in Croatia.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 18, 2008)

Banned because you shouldn't doubt p1ngpong, he might be actually me (my dark, trolly, not so nice side)  in disguise!


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 18, 2008)

Banned because I know that you dont come from Croatia 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edit: damn you Toni and your Croat speed

And what do you mean by "not so nice"?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 18, 2008)

"Not so nice" as in "too awesome to be nice to everyone"!! banned for not getting it the first time..


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 18, 2008)

Banned for disguised p1ngy hatred!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 18, 2008)

Banned so I can 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 to you!


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 18, 2008)

Banned for 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 to the crowned prince of Croatia!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 18, 2008)

Banned so I can 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 to the price of Croatia!!


----------



## oliebol (Nov 18, 2008)

Banned, because I'm bored


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 18, 2008)

Banned for increasing my boredom!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 18, 2008)

Banned because this page has 69 in it, and it makes the Beavis in me laugh.


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 18, 2008)

what?!! u are beve in disguise?
banned


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 18, 2008)

Banned for unfounded accusations!


huh huh hu huhuhu huh huh hu


----------



## jowan (Nov 18, 2008)

banned for laughing and i bann myself for my bad english hahaha


----------



## ENDscape (Nov 18, 2008)

Joban


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 18, 2008)

Banned for banning a Columbian!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 18, 2008)

Banned for banning the banner of the banned Columbian.


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 18, 2008)

Banned for banning in Welsh


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 18, 2008)

Banned for not banning in Welsh, racist!


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 18, 2008)

Ach gwahardd edig?


----------



## AeroHex (Nov 18, 2008)

banned for being so funny


----------



## ENDscape (Nov 18, 2008)

No you're funny and banned


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 18, 2008)

Banned because I disagree.....Beve is hilarious!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 18, 2008)

Banned because I think Beve has lost his place to DieForIt who's quickly becoming the new Beve in the Chrono Trigger DS thread!  Next thing Die4It will be doing is releasing a custom Chrono Trigger R4 Firmware!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 18, 2008)

I will say nothing more than that in this post of mine...


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 18, 2008)

Banned for silence, and lack of ban, your slipping Toni!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 18, 2008)

Banned for bullying your Nana, you little thug you.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 18, 2008)

Ahhh, he's a bit wild just as his granpa was at his age.....when I remember WildWon young and strong, brings tears in my eyes...

Banned for making me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 because of nostalgia!


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 18, 2008)

You and WildWon fathered Dice!!!???? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




banned


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 18, 2008)

Oh, young p1ngy....you have to learn your family tree!!

Banned for lack of family knowledge!


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 18, 2008)

Banned for not teaching tiny p1ngy his roots man!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




no wonder im such a tearaway!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 18, 2008)

Here, here...*pats p1ngy on the head

I'll learn you everything you need to know........Let's start with BANNING!!


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 18, 2008)

Toni Ive been secretly banning for years behind your back, I got mixed up with the bad kids, you know, anyway banned!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 18, 2008)

But I guess it's cool, as long as you don't smoke...

Banned because you're pretty good at banning!


----------



## ENDscape (Nov 18, 2008)

Banned because you dont need to be good to ban, you just need to ban.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 18, 2008)

Banned because it's enough to simply ban, but true banning is an art!!


----------



## DM357 (Nov 18, 2008)

Banned because I like pretzels.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 18, 2008)

Banned because you have no avatar!


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 18, 2008)

Banned for not removing my Troll post in the chrono trigger thread


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 18, 2008)

Banned for trolling in the CTDS thread, I'm shocked p1ngy - it's just so unlike you!


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 18, 2008)

Banned because my troll post was still more useful then 70% of the posts there!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 18, 2008)

I'm thinking of moderating p1ngys post, but I'd keep my quote of his post, that way it would be 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Selfbanned for thinking naughty!


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 18, 2008)

banned for naughty thoughts!


----------



## sland (Nov 19, 2008)

^ banned just because
< not banned
v banned for being over 9000!!!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 19, 2008)

Banned for fail!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 There is nobody above your post!


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 19, 2008)

Banned for beating p1ngpong to it.


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 19, 2008)

aww  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BAN YOU ALL!!!


----------



## Arno (Nov 19, 2008)

Banned for banning everyone.


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 19, 2008)

Banned for all your base are belong to us. 

(quick you must p0wn me for that!)


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 19, 2008)

Banned for telling me when to p0wn!

also p0wned


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 19, 2008)

Banned because your custom member title should be BANNED!
I guarantee it would give a good scare for a couple of seconds.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 19, 2008)

Banned for not being involved in the madness that is the Chrono Trigger DS thread.


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 19, 2008)

banned for being over involved in the madness


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 19, 2008)

Banned because I got to admit that I am not a big fan of rpgs.


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 19, 2008)

banned because thats got nothing to do with it, the thread was epic on a purely fail level!


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 19, 2008)

Banned for converting a clockwork orange!


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 19, 2008)

Banned because yes I converted the pdf to rich text format ahem!


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 19, 2008)

Banned because you must repent now.

For lying and uploading illegal material.


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 19, 2008)

banned because yes i uploaded my clockwork orange pdf to my pdf reader, its not illegal though!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 19, 2008)

Banned for being right, things are only illegal when you're actually caught by the police.  That's why I can safely say that I'm not and never have been a criminal, I have no criminal record.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 19, 2008)

Banned because I can say the same thing, although I did have a problem with police because of my clothes!! They I'm violating the law by looking like that!! (fucks)


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 19, 2008)

Banned for not walking around naked!


----------



## Vincent T (Nov 19, 2008)

Banned becuase im bored.


----------



## Pizzaroo (Nov 19, 2008)

Banned because I WANT THIS TO GET TO 1000 PAGES BY THE END OF THIS WEEK! (and it prolly will)


----------



## redact (Nov 19, 2008)

banned because i'm trying to make your wish become reality


----------



## Dark (Nov 19, 2008)

Banned because I'm trying to stop you


----------



## redact (Nov 19, 2008)

banned because by trying to stop me, you furthered my cause


----------



## ENDscape (Nov 19, 2008)

Banned because im also trying to stop you. And for banning thepinkone


----------



## redact (Nov 19, 2008)

banned because an Escape was N.D.


----------



## ENDscape (Nov 19, 2008)

Banned


----------



## redact (Nov 19, 2008)

banned for using the wtf smily


----------



## ENDscape (Nov 19, 2008)

Banned for editing your ban


----------



## redact (Nov 19, 2008)

banned for not realizing that i was editing out the merged post


----------



## ENDscape (Nov 19, 2008)

Banned for thinking i would realize something that you edited out.


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 19, 2008)

Banned for making me kill kitty.


----------



## Raika (Nov 19, 2008)

Banned, im back!


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 19, 2008)

Banned for choosing the same time as me to post.


----------



## Raika (Nov 19, 2008)

Banned, no i didnt. YOU WERE THE ONE WHO BUTTED IN WHEN I WAAS JUST ABOUT TO BUMP THIS TOPIC!!


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 19, 2008)

Banned for wtf kitty.


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 19, 2008)

sneaky ban


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 19, 2008)

slick and cooperative ban


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 19, 2008)

Legally binding ban!


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 19, 2008)

fleshlight ban!


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 19, 2008)

master ban tion!


----------



## Raika (Nov 19, 2008)

what teh heck what teh heckish ban


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 19, 2008)

you are teh ban!


----------



## Raika (Nov 19, 2008)

teh p1ngpong ban.


----------



## Pizzaroo (Nov 19, 2008)

Teh p0ngp1ng ban!


----------



## Raika (Nov 19, 2008)

teh pasta ban!


----------



## redact (Nov 19, 2008)

teh basketti banz0rz?

PS banned


----------



## Raika (Nov 19, 2008)

Avatar: The Last Airbanner


----------



## redact (Nov 19, 2008)

ban it liek go go beckham adventure?


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 19, 2008)

Agentgamma: Ace Banner 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




BANNED!!


----------



## Mei-o (Nov 19, 2008)

Final Bantasy: Banthology


----------



## BiscuitCookie (Nov 19, 2008)

Bannedmonkey!?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 19, 2008)

Bandrian ban!


----------



## Raika (Nov 19, 2008)

BAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAM
BAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAM
BAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAM
BAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAM
BAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAM
BAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAM
BAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAM
BAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBANBAMBAM
BAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAM


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 19, 2008)

BAN?!


----------



## Raika (Nov 19, 2008)

Ban, youre supposed to find the word "BAN" among all those "BAM"s.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 19, 2008)

Banned in the name of 40 pages of "Does Chrono Trigger DS work on my card"!


----------



## Raika (Nov 19, 2008)

Banned, the chrono trigger thread was spammed by some noob who was rude to curley and narin....I just cant stand snobs like him!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 19, 2008)

Banned cos you don't even have to mention the name and I know it's gutentag!


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 19, 2008)

banned because i cant stand you either!! so im gonna sit down..

Edit:
trolley:banned for jumping in front of me while i was sitting like a bath duck


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 19, 2008)

Banned for being slower than a constipated turd!


----------



## Raika (Nov 19, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Banned for being slower than a constipated tard!


Fix'd


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 19, 2008)

banned for using too complicated words which my poor little ducky brain can't understand them


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 19, 2008)

Banned for vocabulary deficiency!


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 19, 2008)

Banned because a little duracell bunny told me to ban you for him


----------



## Raika (Nov 19, 2008)

Banned, pikachu told me to ban you for him.


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 19, 2008)

Banned for doing that stupid pokemons dirty work


----------



## Raika (Nov 19, 2008)

Banned, HAHAHAHA! IN YOUR FACE SLOW DUDE!


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 19, 2008)

Banned with the power of edit


----------



## Raika (Nov 19, 2008)

Banned with the power of MOOGLES!


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 19, 2008)

banned with the power of fast reply


----------



## Raika (Nov 19, 2008)

Banned with the power of posting at the same time!


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 19, 2008)

banned with the ancient powers of the POWER BANGERS


----------



## Raika (Nov 19, 2008)

Banned for double posting.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 19, 2008)

Banned in the name of Toni's awesome moderating skills!


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 19, 2008)

banned in the name of Raika's awesome ....uhh..erhh..what skills do u have?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 19, 2008)

Banned for the first custom title!


----------



## Raika (Nov 19, 2008)

Banned, im used to being ignored...-__-


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 19, 2008)

banned because this is an ignoring ban to u raika
thx toni captain


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 19, 2008)

Banned because you're welcome sir!

EDIT: funny fact...."sir" means "cheese" in Croatian!


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 19, 2008)

banned because there is a group of regular banners ready to ban you


```
4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)ÂÂ

4 Members: DarkRey, TrolleyDave, Toni Plutonij, xalphax
```


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 19, 2008)

Banned cos I just posted my first ever RickRoll, but it was quality - and people are actually happy to see it!


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 19, 2008)

banned because ur rickrolls cant do anything to me!! 
anyway where is the post?



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> EDIT: funny fact...."sir" means "cheese" in Croatian!


so everytime u said sir u meant cheese?


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 19, 2008)

Banned for not showing the whole monkey recipe

edit: slow


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 19, 2008)

aahh p1ngy 
u are slow today
go and drink some BAN BULLS!!


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 19, 2008)

Banned for trolling the game


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 19, 2008)

banned because i dont know what trolling is!!

im so naive!!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 19, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Banned cos I just posted my first ever RickRoll, but it was quality - and people are actually happy to see it!
> I've seen you talk about it in shoutbox, but I don't know where did you post it...care to share
> 
> 
> ...


Nah....I mean sir! as in expression!! When you say sir in Croatian, it sounds different..

Banning whoever posts before me!!


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 19, 2008)

banned because i dont know croatian so how can i say something which sound like croatian?
ignore me im writing shit


----------



## xalphax (Nov 19, 2008)

banned for being too fast!


----------



## Pizzaroo (Nov 19, 2008)

Banned because we went on only 1 page while I was sleeping D:


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 19, 2008)

Banned for not appreciating the fact that we were waiting for your good self to return.


----------



## xalphax (Nov 19, 2008)

banned because i do my best, all day every day.


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 19, 2008)

banned for giving 100%


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 19, 2008)

Banned for giving troll%


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 19, 2008)

Mod = 100% banned


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 19, 2008)

Seeing how you're actually from BANNED!, I'm guessing it fits your personality.......you ask me what? What fits your personality?! Well.....BAN!


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Nov 19, 2008)

Banned for killing my logic.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 19, 2008)

Banned because that's what killers do!...We kill!!


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 19, 2008)

banned for not saying this " banned because that's what banners do!...we ban!!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 19, 2008)

Have you read my guide to GBAtemp yet? If not then you're banned!


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 19, 2008)

Banned for answering my prayers


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 19, 2008)

banned so i can confirm in his behalf that ur prayers were approved and dispatched to u


----------



## jowan (Nov 19, 2008)

banned for comfirming stupid stuffs, and i bann all the people who banned me for being colombian!


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 19, 2008)

banned for not introducing ur self to the gbatemp's underworld leaders!!
and 
banned for being a ex-colombian who is now living in the state of usa


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 19, 2008)

Banned for picking on a newcomer you big bully.


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 19, 2008)

banned because thats was a very well planned strategy made by my little big brain to lure u into a ban


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 19, 2008)

selfban so i can show this 


```
Today's Top 20 PostersÂÂ 
MemberÂÂÂÂJoinedÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Total Member PostsÂÂ Posts TodayÂÂ% of today's posts 
GutentagÂÂÂÂ[b]Today, 01:03 AMÂÂÂÂÂÂ 56ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 55ÂÂÂÂ[/b]ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 1.63%
```

he joined today and already posted 56 post?!! probably all his post are in the chronotrigger ds topic


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 19, 2008)

Banned because I thought my DS-X trolling was epic, this mans a miracle!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 19, 2008)

Banned for putting yourself in the same category as that tosser!  Your DS-X trolling was funny at least, he just moaned more than a porn star on the job.


----------



## Dark (Nov 19, 2008)

Banned for not knowing what a DS-X is


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 19, 2008)

Banned for thinking I don't know what a DS-X, I'm mates with p1ngy - how could I not know about the greatest flashcart known to man!


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 19, 2008)

Banned for learning well from me!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 19, 2008)

Banned for being such a great teacher that a hooligan like me can learn!


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 19, 2008)

Banned for being such a hooligan you let a tiny child become your teacher, and teach you nonsense!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 19, 2008)

Banned because age is irrelevant when it comes to teaching nonsense!


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 19, 2008)

Banned for political correctness


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 19, 2008)

Banned because I'm a huge believer in political correctness, you read my guide and how polite it was.


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 19, 2008)

Banned for creating an epic blog


----------



## redact (Nov 19, 2008)

selfban because at first i didn't find p1ngy funny


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 19, 2008)

Banned for not understanding the comic genius that is p1ngpong!


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 19, 2008)

Banned because I think they call me a comic idiot savant


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 19, 2008)

Banned because you're too little to be an idiot!!


----------



## redact (Nov 20, 2008)

banned because you should be cleaning up our mess in the CTDS thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Spoiler



J/K


please don't ban me











*hides*


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 20, 2008)

Banned for hitting the sour spot!


----------



## redact (Nov 20, 2008)

banned for letting a noob like like me get to you

chin up toni, you're a fine mod


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 20, 2008)

Banned cos I know that you're the one who stole the local mobile phone mast from around here.


----------



## xalphax (Nov 20, 2008)

banned for being such an enrichment for the gbatemp community!


----------



## redact (Nov 20, 2008)

selfbanned because i don't know what a "mobile phone mast" is


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 20, 2008)

Banned for not knowing what a mobile phone mast is! It's the broadcast tower for mobile phones, like a repeater antenna type thing.


----------



## redact (Nov 20, 2008)

banned for falling into my obvious trap


----------



## xalphax (Nov 20, 2008)

banned because that trap was obviously so obvious that it was unbelievable to be a trap.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 20, 2008)

Banned because I reckon you're right, he's just trying to cover up his lack of knowledge!


----------



## redact (Nov 20, 2008)

banned because you uncovered my secret


Spoiler



or did you?
































DUN DUN DUN!


----------



## xalphax (Nov 20, 2008)

banned because now i see what the real trap was.


----------



## redact (Nov 20, 2008)

banned for failing to see that i set that whole thing up (i like saying "dun dun dun")


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 20, 2008)

Banned for..........................
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
SCROLLING!!!!!!



*DUN DUN DUN!!*


----------



## Pizzaroo (Nov 20, 2008)

banned because middle mouse button click + down=win.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 20, 2008)

Banned because it was still dramatic!!


----------



## redact (Nov 20, 2008)

banned because comedy > drama


----------



## Pizzaroo (Nov 20, 2008)

Banned because Science > Comedy.


----------



## redact (Nov 20, 2008)

banned because science belongs to moozxy


----------



## xalphax (Nov 20, 2008)

banned because i know you all want bonemonkey back!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 20, 2008)

Banned because I'm doing pretty well without him!

But I wouldn't mind him coming back..


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 20, 2008)

Banned cos I agree!  As much of a troll as he was at least he was smart with it too and didn't just trash talk like all the wannabes.


----------



## Mei-o (Nov 20, 2008)

Banned because those discussions made me hungry! Though I started it so I shouldn't really complain.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 20, 2008)

Banned cos you're not the only one, I had to have a microwave pizza to stop the munchies!  Too late and too tired to cook properly!


----------



## Raika (Nov 20, 2008)

Banned, im freakin hungry too...


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 20, 2008)

Banned because I'm tired and sleepy as hell..


----------



## Raika (Nov 20, 2008)

Banned, what are beds invented for?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 20, 2008)

Banned cos somebody called me ugly, and now I'm mortally wounded and may have to lock myself away from society until I wither away and die.


----------



## Raika (Nov 20, 2008)

Banned, go ahead.


----------



## redact (Nov 20, 2008)

banned because you use that "rock on" smiley way too much


----------



## Raika (Nov 20, 2008)




----------



## redact (Nov 20, 2008)

banned for not giving a good enough reason


----------



## Raika (Nov 20, 2008)

banned, who needs a reason when you have this?
<img src="http://i34.tinypic.com/abnmv7.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i34.tinypic.com/abnmv7.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i34.tinypic.com/abnmv7.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i34.tinypic.com/abnmv7.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i34.tinypic.com/abnmv7.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i34.tinypic.com/abnmv7.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i34.tinypic.com/abnmv7.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i34.tinypic.com/abnmv7.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i34.tinypic.com/abnmv7.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i34.tinypic.com/abnmv7.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i34.tinypic.com/abnmv7.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i34.tinypic.com/abnmv7.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i34.tinypic.com/abnmv7.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i34.tinypic.com/abnmv7.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i34.tinypic.com/abnmv7.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i34.tinypic.com/abnmv7.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i34.tinypic.com/abnmv7.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i34.tinypic.com/abnmv7.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i34.tinypic.com/abnmv7.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i34.tinypic.com/abnmv7.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i34.tinypic.com/abnmv7.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i34.tinypic.com/abnmv7.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i34.tinypic.com/abnmv7.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i34.tinypic.com/abnmv7.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i34.tinypic.com/abnmv7.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i34.tinypic.com/abnmv7.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i34.tinypic.com/abnmv7.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i34.tinypic.com/abnmv7.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i34.tinypic.com/abnmv7.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i34.tinypic.com/abnmv7.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i34.tinypic.com/abnmv7.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i34.tinypic.com/abnmv7.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i34.tinypic.com/abnmv7.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i34.tinypic.com/abnmv7.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i34.tinypic.com/abnmv7.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i34.tinypic.com/abnmv7.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i34.tinypic.com/abnmv7.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i34.tinypic.com/abnmv7.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i34.tinypic.com/abnmv7.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i34.tinypic.com/abnmv7.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i34.tinypic.com/abnmv7.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i34.tinypic.com/abnmv7.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i34.tinypic.com/abnmv7.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i34.tinypic.com/abnmv7.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i34.tinypic.com/abnmv7.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i34.tinypic.com/abnmv7.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i34.tinypic.com/abnmv7.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i34.tinypic.com/abnmv7.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i34.tinypic.com/abnmv7.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i34.tinypic.com/abnmv7.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i34.tinypic.com/abnmv7.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i34.tinypic.com/abnmv7.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i34.tinypic.com/abnmv7.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i34.tinypic.com/abnmv7.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i34.tinypic.com/abnmv7.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i34.tinypic.com/abnmv7.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i34.tinypic.com/abnmv7.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i34.tinypic.com/abnmv7.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i34.tinypic.com/abnmv7.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i34.tinypic.com/abnmv7.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i34.tinypic.com/abnmv7.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i34.tinypic.com/abnmv7.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i34.tinypic.com/abnmv7.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i34.tinypic.com/abnmv7.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i34.tinypic.com/abnmv7.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i34.tinypic.com/abnmv7.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i34.tinypic.com/abnmv7.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i34.tinypic.com/abnmv7.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i34.tinypic.com/abnmv7.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i34.tinypic.com/abnmv7.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i34.tinypic.com/abnmv7.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i34.tinypic.com/abnmv7.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i34.tinypic.com/abnmv7.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i34.tinypic.com/abnmv7.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i34.tinypic.com/abnmv7.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i34.tinypic.com/abnmv7.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i34.tinypic.com/abnmv7.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i34.tinypic.com/abnmv7.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i34.tinypic.com/abnmv7.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i34.tinypic.com/abnmv7.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i34.tinypic.com/abnmv7.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i34.tinypic.com/abnmv7.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i34.tinypic.com/abnmv7.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i34.tinypic.com/abnmv7.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i34.tinypic.com/abnmv7.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i34.tinypic.com/abnmv7.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i34.tinypic.com/abnmv7.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i34.tinypic.com/abnmv7.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i34.tinypic.com/abnmv7.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i34.tinypic.com/abnmv7.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i34.tinypic.com/abnmv7.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i34.tinypic.com/abnmv7.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i34.tinypic.com/abnmv7.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i34.tinypic.com/abnmv7.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i34.tinypic.com/abnmv7.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i34.tinypic.com/abnmv7.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i34.tinypic.com/abnmv7.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i34.tinypic.com/abnmv7.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i34.tinypic.com/abnmv7.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i34.tinypic.com/abnmv7.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i34.tinypic.com/abnmv7.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i34.tinypic.com/abnmv7.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i34.tinypic.com/abnmv7.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i34.tinypic.com/abnmv7.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i34.tinypic.com/abnmv7.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i34.tinypic.com/abnmv7.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i34.tinypic.com/abnmv7.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i34.tinypic.com/abnmv7.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i34.tinypic.com/abnmv7.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i34.tinypic.com/abnmv7.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i34.tinypic.com/abnmv7.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i34.tinypic.com/abnmv7.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i34.tinypic.com/abnmv7.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i34.tinypic.com/abnmv7.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i34.tinypic.com/abnmv7.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i34.tinypic.com/abnmv7.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i34.tinypic.com/abnmv7.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i34.tinypic.com/abnmv7.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i34.tinypic.com/abnmv7.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i34.tinypic.com/abnmv7.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i34.tinypic.com/abnmv7.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i34.tinypic.com/abnmv7.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i34.tinypic.com/abnmv7.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i34.tinypic.com/abnmv7.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i34.tinypic.com/abnmv7.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i34.tinypic.com/abnmv7.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i34.tinypic.com/abnmv7.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i34.tinypic.com/abnmv7.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i34.tinypic.com/abnmv7.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i34.tinypic.com/abnmv7.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i34.tinypic.com/abnmv7.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i34.tinypic.com/abnmv7.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i34.tinypic.com/abnmv7.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i34.tinypic.com/abnmv7.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i34.tinypic.com/abnmv7.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i34.tinypic.com/abnmv7.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i34.tinypic.com/abnmv7.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i34.tinypic.com/abnmv7.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i34.tinypic.com/abnmv7.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i34.tinypic.com/abnmv7.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i34.tinypic.com/abnmv7.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i34.tinypic.com/abnmv7.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i34.tinypic.com/abnmv7.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i34.tinypic.com/abnmv7.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i34.tinypic.com/abnmv7.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i34.tinypic.com/abnmv7.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i34.tinypic.com/abnmv7.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i34.tinypic.com/abnmv7.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i34.tinypic.com/abnmv7.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i34.tinypic.com/abnmv7.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i34.tinypic.com/abnmv7.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i34.tinypic.com/abnmv7.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i34.tinypic.com/abnmv7.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i34.tinypic.com/abnmv7.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i34.tinypic.com/abnmv7.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i34.tinypic.com/abnmv7.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i34.tinypic.com/abnmv7.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i34.tinypic.com/abnmv7.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i34.tinypic.com/abnmv7.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i34.tinypic.com/abnmv7.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i34.tinypic.com/abnmv7.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i34.tinypic.com/abnmv7.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i34.tinypic.com/abnmv7.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i34.tinypic.com/abnmv7.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i34.tinypic.com/abnmv7.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i34.tinypic.com/abnmv7.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i34.tinypic.com/abnmv7.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i34.tinypic.com/abnmv7.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i34.tinypic.com/abnmv7.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i34.tinypic.com/abnmv7.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i34.tinypic.com/abnmv7.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i34.tinypic.com/abnmv7.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i34.tinypic.com/abnmv7.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i34.tinypic.com/abnmv7.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i34.tinypic.com/abnmv7.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i34.tinypic.com/abnmv7.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i34.tinypic.com/abnmv7.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i34.tinypic.com/abnmv7.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i34.tinypic.com/abnmv7.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i34.tinypic.com/abnmv7.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i34.tinypic.com/abnmv7.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i34.tinypic.com/abnmv7.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i34.tinypic.com/abnmv7.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i34.tinypic.com/abnmv7.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i34.tinypic.com/abnmv7.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i34.tinypic.com/abnmv7.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i34.tinypic.com/abnmv7.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i34.tinypic.com/abnmv7.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i34.tinypic.com/abnmv7.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i34.tinypic.com/abnmv7.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i34.tinypic.com/abnmv7.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i34.tinypic.com/abnmv7.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i34.tinypic.com/abnmv7.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i34.tinypic.com/abnmv7.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i34.tinypic.com/abnmv7.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i34.tinypic.com/abnmv7.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i34.tinypic.com/abnmv7.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i34.tinypic.com/abnmv7.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i34.tinypic.com/abnmv7.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i34.tinypic.com/abnmv7.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i34.tinypic.com/abnmv7.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i34.tinypic.com/abnmv7.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i34.tinypic.com/abnmv7.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i34.tinypic.com/abnmv7.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i34.tinypic.com/abnmv7.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
TIME TO HYPNOTISE!


----------



## redact (Nov 20, 2008)

banned for spamming

THIS IS NOT TA














































































































































































































































































it's eof


----------



## Raika (Nov 20, 2008)

Banned, TA>EOF dood.


----------



## redact (Nov 20, 2008)

banned, because i already knew that "TA" "is greater than" "EOF"


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 20, 2008)

Banned because I hear you listen to The Jonas Brothers.


----------



## redact (Nov 20, 2008)

banned because that made me laugh too much and now i've got a sore throat


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 20, 2008)

Banned because you laughed and then started to cry as you knew it was the truth.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 20, 2008)

Banned for making me laugh, and double banned cos I don't think you've banned anyone all day.


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 20, 2008)

Banned because my neighbors  internet didn't work until an hour ago.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 20, 2008)

Banned for being a shady little so and so, good man!


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 20, 2008)

Banned because I use to have my own internet connection but my parents cut it off saying its the Anti Christ and what not


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 20, 2008)

Banned for not just showing them my picture and saying "THAT'S the antichrist".


----------



## redact (Nov 20, 2008)

banned for not being the anti-xenu

edit: added link


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 20, 2008)

Banned for being a Tom Cruise zombie who worships Xenu.


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 20, 2008)

Banned for being a will smith ghoul who worships xenu.


----------



## redact (Nov 20, 2008)

banned because your implied udders are on your leg for some reason


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 20, 2008)

Banned for not joining fruc.


----------



## redact (Nov 20, 2008)

banned for hitting on me, iv'e said it a million times




I
WILL
*NOT*
FRUC
YOU!!!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 20, 2008)

Banned in the name of all thins holey, like my cheese grater.


----------



## redact (Nov 20, 2008)

banned in the name of all that is motley


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 20, 2008)

Banned for being a glam rock listening Motley Crue fan, don't you know real metalheads listen to Suicidal Tendencies.


----------



## redact (Nov 20, 2008)

banned because i was referring to a jester's attire, not a shitty band

edit: suicidal tendencies is too screamo/emo


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 20, 2008)

Banned for disrespecting one of the greatest speed metal bands of all time, emo - pah - the youth of today.


----------



## redact (Nov 20, 2008)

banned for using the expression "pah"


----------



## Raika (Nov 20, 2008)

Banned, i wanna be the first post on page 1000!!


----------



## redact (Nov 20, 2008)

banned for failing


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 20, 2008)

Banned because I agree with you on that.


----------



## redact (Nov 20, 2008)

banned because that's a crappy reason to ban someone


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 20, 2008)

Banned for making me feel crappy.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 20, 2008)

banned because you haven't read my TrolleyGuy Guide To GBAtemp yet.


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 20, 2008)

Banned because I have and just haven't replied. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





some one has to put "couldn't be" in the shoutbox.


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 20, 2008)

Banned as your claims are baseless


----------



## Raika (Nov 20, 2008)

banned, your claims are topless.


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 20, 2008)

Banned as if my claim was actually a hot chick, that would be good


----------



## redact (Nov 20, 2008)

DarkAura said:
			
		

> Let's say that this is a game where you make the person who posted before you banned for any reason, as long as others can see it.  Like this:
> 
> Say the person above me is 1337OMG.
> 
> ...



lol,

ps banned for wishing joo was a hawt chickz0rz


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 20, 2008)

Banned for spamming the thread when every other post has been a carefully planned and well though out banning, erm honest.


----------



## redact (Nov 20, 2008)

banned for lying


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 20, 2008)

:'D


----------



## redact (Nov 20, 2008)

banned for crying


----------



## Pizzaroo (Nov 20, 2008)

Banned for having the same name as me.


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 20, 2008)

Banned for not having the same name as me.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 20, 2008)

Banned for filling tiny smurf minds with LSD through tainted popsicles. getting in the way you *expletive deleted*


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 20, 2008)

Banned as your too slow =P


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 20, 2008)

Nipples? I see no nipples? You must be lying so I'm afraid I'm going to have to ban you.


----------



## Pizzaroo (Nov 20, 2008)

banned for being on time

EDIT: oh shit im slow!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 20, 2008)

Banned because that's completely untrue, Harry Houdini was the first man to walk on Mars.


----------



## redact (Nov 20, 2008)

banned for fapping over "2hrs20mins of ass stretching, sperm slurping sex"


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 20, 2008)

Banned for projecting your insecurities onto me.


----------



## redact (Nov 20, 2008)

banned for have a cool sig


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 20, 2008)

Banned for projecting your securities onto me.


----------



## Pizzaroo (Nov 20, 2008)

banned because I'm prolly gunna be sleeping when we hit 1000 pages


----------



## redact (Nov 20, 2008)

banned because rest is for the weak


----------



## Hehe Moo (Nov 20, 2008)

Banned because I'm sure you've rested before too.. weakling.


----------



## redact (Nov 20, 2008)

banned because i never rest, i go into standby


----------



## Raika (Nov 20, 2008)

Banned, i go into sitby dood.


----------



## redact (Nov 20, 2008)

banned because that was just lame


----------



## Raika (Nov 20, 2008)

Banned as youre the lame one you cornflaking nubcake!


----------



## redact (Nov 20, 2008)

banned for not sniffing apples and shoes


----------



## Raika (Nov 20, 2008)

banned, i sniff strawberries and socks.


----------



## redact (Nov 20, 2008)

banned because mario doesn't backflip


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 20, 2008)

Banned because I failed three times in the shout box D:


----------



## redact (Nov 20, 2008)

banned because you failed three times in the shoutbox


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 20, 2008)

Banned for


----------



## redact (Nov 20, 2008)

banned because you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 me?


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 20, 2008)

Banned because I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you not 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you


----------



## redact (Nov 20, 2008)

banned because you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 me with your rock hard nunchucks


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 20, 2008)

Banned because upon googling "ninja gif" I found this website:
http://home.hvc.rr.com/latchkeykid/walsh.html


----------



## redact (Nov 20, 2008)

banned because my bun is fine benny lava


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 20, 2008)

Banned because minor bun engine made Benny Lava!


----------



## redact (Nov 20, 2008)

banned because i wanna be pop star


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 20, 2008)

Banned because I'd fit more like a rock star.....But I don't want to be a star at all....I just want to be rich!


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 20, 2008)

Banned as IM SUUUUUUUUUUUPER!! THANKS FOR ASKING!!!!!!!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 20, 2008)

Banned for being a Big Gay Al!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 20, 2008)

Banned for registering 14 days before my birthday!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 20, 2008)

Banned cos now I've written that down so I can wish you Happy Birthday in case I forget to check the front page!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 20, 2008)

Banned because it will probably be a nice surprise if you remember me on 15th, because IRL i don't get so many HB wishes!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 20, 2008)

Banned cos I'll guarantee you you get 100's of them here and plenty of e-cake too!


----------



## jowan (Nov 20, 2008)

banned because 100 is a very low number


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 20, 2008)

Banned because 100's is bigger than 100!


----------



## xalphax (Nov 20, 2008)

banned because thats only relatively low.

take 100 kicks in the nuts for example.


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 20, 2008)

Banned because i can fit 100 nuts in my pocket


----------



## ShakeBunny (Nov 20, 2008)

Banned because I want my nuts back.


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 20, 2008)

banned for chewing on my nuts


----------



## xalphax (Nov 20, 2008)

banned for going nuts over the nuts


----------



## ShakeBunny (Nov 20, 2008)

Banned for claiming I chew on nuts. You gotta roast 'em first!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 20, 2008)

Banning penguindefender because he'll post either above me or under me!!


----------



## xalphax (Nov 20, 2008)

banned for preparing food before eating it

edit: damn, the lightning fast radioactive cyborg again ^^


----------



## ShakeBunny (Nov 20, 2008)

Banned, because now I can't post below Toni.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 20, 2008)

Banned because I'm about to get the next session done on my leg 27th!!


----------



## xalphax (Nov 20, 2008)

banned because you are the reason i am thinking about getting a tattoo myself when im old enough.


----------



## ShakeBunny (Nov 20, 2008)

Banned, because I don't know what you're talking about.


----------



## xalphax (Nov 20, 2008)

banned because tonis tattoos are a legend here on gbatemp.


----------



## ShakeBunny (Nov 20, 2008)

Banned as you should enlighten me.


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 20, 2008)

Banned because Im gona get a Toni Plutoni tattoo on my face!


----------



## ShakeBunny (Nov 20, 2008)

Banned, because as epic as that sounds, you can't. Well, not unless I get the same tatoo.


----------



## Pizzaroo (Nov 20, 2008)

BANNNNNN.... HAMMMMMMMAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 20, 2008)

Banned because you guys make me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'm flattered!


----------



## ShakeBunny (Nov 20, 2008)

Banned because I get to post below you now.


----------



## Pizzaroo (Nov 20, 2008)

Banned because your name isn't dave


----------



## ShakeBunny (Nov 20, 2008)

Banned for stealing David's hammer.


----------



## Pizzaroo (Nov 20, 2008)

banned for accusing me of theft.

Yay 989!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 20, 2008)

Banned because we should all have hammers to beat the crap out of the bad people!


----------



## ShakeBunny (Nov 20, 2008)

Banned, because then how'd you get it?

I know only 11 more pages!

EDIT: It seems I wasn't quick enough. It those radioactive fingers you've got isn't it? Man you're quick.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 20, 2008)

Banned for defending penguins when everyone knows that every home should have one as a cute butler.


----------



## Pizzaroo (Nov 20, 2008)

Banned because penguins would mess up and you couldn't slap them because they are so damn cute!


----------



## ShakeBunny (Nov 20, 2008)

Banned as I agree with you. It's too hot in the average home for a penguin to work well.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 20, 2008)

Banned because the welfare of the penguin is second to us going "Awww, look at how cute he is woring looking like he has a butler suit on".


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 20, 2008)

Banned!!


----------



## ShakeBunny (Nov 20, 2008)

Banned, because AWWW.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 20, 2008)

Banned because Yummmmm.


----------



## ShakeBunny (Nov 20, 2008)

Banned because that's wrong. Here, have a panda.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 20, 2008)

Banned cos that's wrong, this is a panda


----------



## ShakeBunny (Nov 20, 2008)

Banned because you're panda is a gas-guzzler.


----------



## Pizzaroo (Nov 20, 2008)

Banned because that's a diesel car.


----------



## ShakeBunny (Nov 20, 2008)

Banned because pandas only eat bamboo.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 20, 2008)

Banned because not only that, they look cool as hell doing it!


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 20, 2008)

One ban closer to a thousand pages!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 20, 2008)

Banned cos about 50 games came out over the last couple of days and I've got to put them all into my apps release list and it's scaring me!


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 20, 2008)

Banned because I know your fearless


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 20, 2008)

Banned for catching me out!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 20, 2008)

Banned for running from our chick-a-like fight!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 20, 2008)

Banned for not putting 'em up


----------



## oliebol (Nov 20, 2008)

Banned for posting a  gay lion!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 20, 2008)

Banned for disrespecting the Cowardly Lion, he's the dogs bollocks!


----------



## oliebol (Nov 20, 2008)

Banned, because I don't disrespect him, I just called him gay


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 20, 2008)

Banned because you obviously have no idea about him then! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



He's the most brave Cowardly Lion you'll ever see in your life!!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 20, 2008)

Banned for speaking the truth!  The Cowardly Lion isn't gay or straight, he's the Cowardly Lion!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 20, 2008)

Banned for the truth....I don't see what's gay with this....see, there is even a girl


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 20, 2008)

Banned for posting a picture of one of greatest movies of all time!  People can keep their modern CGI FX movies, that was true skill, genius and talent!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 20, 2008)

Banned because you forgot to mention singing!!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 20, 2008)

Banned cos the singing and songs are top notch!  No musicals these days come close with their bloody High Schools and what not. lol


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 20, 2008)

I super slap you hard, then ban!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 20, 2008)

Banned for threatening a big softy like me with physical violence.


----------



## Ducky (Nov 20, 2008)

Banned for having a scary sig.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 20, 2008)

Banned for thinking my sig is scary, just look at that friendly chaps picture.


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 20, 2008)

i dont want to ban you but the rules state that i have to so
Banned
sorry


----------



## jowan (Nov 20, 2008)

banned for apologizing


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 20, 2008)

banned for some lame reasons 
banned for being colombian


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 20, 2008)

Banned for banning with the lamest reason!

Banned for not being Croatian


----------



## oliebol (Nov 20, 2008)

Banned for banning with a reason that is lamer than lamest, and you're banned for not coming from Vatican city!


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 20, 2008)

banned for not remembering that everyone come from their mothers'

lets go 
1000 pages


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 20, 2008)

Banned because I was built!


----------



## xalphax (Nov 20, 2008)

banned because are you unique or mass produced?


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 20, 2008)

banned for asking that even though u know the answer!!
actually toni were you mass produced or unique?


----------



## ShakeBunny (Nov 20, 2008)

Banned for a contradiction. OBJECTION!!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 20, 2008)

Banned because I'm really unique......And some parts of me are still getting built!


----------



## xalphax (Nov 20, 2008)

banned for being incomplete


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 20, 2008)

Banned cos incompletes don't matter, he come's with par2 files.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 20, 2008)

Banned for truth as many times before!


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 20, 2008)

Banned for lies!


----------



## xalphax (Nov 20, 2008)

banned for table tennis.


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 20, 2008)

Banned for hybrid avatar


----------



## xalphax (Nov 20, 2008)

banned because i want to travel somewhere far far away


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 20, 2008)

Banned for being emo.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 20, 2008)

Banned for being a member of the South Park Vampire Society.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 21, 2008)

Banned for 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Trolley is a man!!!!! a MEGA MAN!!!!!!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 21, 2008)

Banned for a lone play!


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 21, 2008)

*hovers mouse over delete button 

Banned for double posting!


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 21, 2008)

banned for pretending to have mod powers


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 21, 2008)

Banned cos you should have mod powers, combined with your awesome p0wning powers you would be Super Mod!


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 21, 2008)

OMG MegaDave!!!

*screams like a little girl*







also banned


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 21, 2008)

Banned because you have predispositions to be a good mod, but your trolling side can prevent in some situations!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 21, 2008)

Banned cos that's what would make him a great mod.  Not for regular users but he could be the Troll Patrol.  Give them a taste of their own medicine and then a DM up the arse! lol


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 21, 2008)

Banned because i know he would go easy on us....and that's all that matters!


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 21, 2008)

Banned for not hassling Costello everyday demanding I be made a mod!

*Posts merged*

also id be an awesome mod!!!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 21, 2008)

Banned for not doing it yourself you lazy little whippersnapper!


----------



## xalphax (Nov 21, 2008)

banned with new keyboard.

feels goooood.


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 21, 2008)

If I try to communicate with Costello directly I will be banned, he said it to me in IRC one time!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




banned for not knowing that


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 21, 2008)

Banned for making me laugh so hard that a little bit of pee came out!


----------



## redact (Nov 21, 2008)

banned for not using megaman powers on trolls


----------



## xalphax (Nov 21, 2008)

banned because i think i am addicted to the internet.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 21, 2008)

Banned for being worried about that, at least you're not addicted to crack or heroin!


----------



## redact (Nov 21, 2008)

banned because you dont know that for sure


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 21, 2008)

Banned because he's straight-edge, which means I know for sure!


----------



## xalphax (Nov 21, 2008)

banned because you sound like you do.

/jk /no offense!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 21, 2008)

Banned for saying I sound like I do crack!  I'm not fan of my mouth tasting of ass!


----------



## xalphax (Nov 21, 2008)

banned because you know how it tastes even though you don't take it.

suspicious


----------



## Dark (Nov 21, 2008)

Banned for catching him


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 21, 2008)

Banned for thinking I'm a pokemon!


----------



## xalphax (Nov 21, 2008)

banned because you are a videogame creature, not a pokemon but a megaman.


----------



## Dark (Nov 21, 2008)

banned for sending megaman a virus


----------



## xalphax (Nov 21, 2008)

banned because he is megaman and such a small virus wont hurt him!


----------



## Raika (Nov 21, 2008)

banned, we're getting closer to page 1000! Im so excited!


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 21, 2008)

Banned because a newbie will take it. 
If it's frog I approve


----------



## Raika (Nov 21, 2008)

banned, i'll start spamming till i get to page 1000!


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 21, 2008)

Banned because it doesn't count if it's not on irc.


----------



## Hehe Moo (Nov 21, 2008)

Banned because it's already 994... so get ready folks! (I'm probably going to miss it..)


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 21, 2008)

Banned because the page count dosent count as much as the 20.000 ban!


----------



## Raika (Nov 21, 2008)

Banned, after so long its still on the same page? Im sure someone else will get post 1000 while im snoozing.


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 21, 2008)

Banned as I am pushing it along


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 21, 2008)

banned because i heard toni is making a party!!!


happy birthday 
thepinkone


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 21, 2008)

anyone anyone anyone ????????
ban


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 21, 2008)

happy banthday toni!!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 21, 2008)

BAN party...today, EVERYBODY IS INVITED!!


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 21, 2008)

dont worry i will come even if u dont want me
:yayban:


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 21, 2008)

Don't worry, I will want you, even if you don't come


----------



## Raika (Nov 21, 2008)

banned, are we there yet? It's taking too long to reach page 1000...


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 21, 2008)

banned for trying to rape me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit: u raika little slow slug !! grr


----------



## Raika (Nov 21, 2008)

DarkRey said:
			
		

> banned for trying to rape me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Banned, didnt i just beat you, youre the slow slug!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 21, 2008)

Banned because I always rape slow victims!!


----------



## Raika (Nov 21, 2008)

banned, im sooo fast today, WOOT YEAH!!


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 21, 2008)

banned because i wasnt slow 
i was helping a noob on the way

anyway is gud too let a senior citizen(raika) infont


----------



## Raika (Nov 21, 2008)

banned, WOW I REALLY AM FAST TODAY!!


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 21, 2008)

banned because no one said that i was slow


----------



## Raika (Nov 21, 2008)

banned, i did, slow!


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 21, 2008)

banned because the power of speed one day will crush u


----------



## Raika (Nov 21, 2008)

Banned, ive a feeling im gonna beat someone...


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 21, 2008)

ehhee 
banned for false statement

im just recharging 
my duracell batteries are out


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 21, 2008)

Banned because you guys are on a rampage today!


----------



## Raika (Nov 21, 2008)

Banned, we are?


----------



## xalphax (Nov 21, 2008)

banned to say "hai"


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 21, 2008)

banned to say "hai" to u too u to tooo u toot u too


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 21, 2008)

selfban so we can move on


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 21, 2008)

Banned for being a Rear Admiral in the Spartan army.


----------



## Raika (Nov 21, 2008)

banned, mario pwns megaman!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 21, 2008)

Banned for not being able to spell own or p0wn.


----------



## Raika (Nov 21, 2008)

banned, theres no such word anyway.


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 21, 2008)

banned for not knowing p1ngp0ng
u should meet him one day


----------



## xalphax (Nov 21, 2008)

banned.

congratulations to your 1st custom title!


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 21, 2008)

i dont want to ban you....for now..

thx


----------



## Raika (Nov 21, 2008)

i dont want to ban you, but i have to, so ban.


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 21, 2008)

banned i dont care if you ban me or not 
but one thing is sure....i will keep banning u until ...... ur expire date is met


----------



## Raika (Nov 21, 2008)

Banned, time to HYPNOTISE!!!


----------



## xalphax (Nov 21, 2008)

banned as hypnosis only works if the target person wants to be hypnotized!


----------



## Raika (Nov 21, 2008)

Banned, YOU AND YOUR REASONS! Ever heard of forced hypnotism?  If not youre deaf, so banned!


----------



## xalphax (Nov 21, 2008)

banned because whats wrong, where am i, did you hypnotize me?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 21, 2008)

Banned because this day feels like a 1000th page day!!


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 21, 2008)

banned because soon it will be


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 21, 2008)

ban so i can turn all ur attentions to this pic!!






thats p1ngp0ng's pet


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 21, 2008)

Banned because shark is not a bunny!


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 21, 2008)

banned because bunny is shark in disguise


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 21, 2008)

Banned because in that case, this shark would be afraid of the fox!


----------



## Raika (Nov 21, 2008)

banned, we're inching closer and closer...


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 21, 2008)

banned because that shark is p1ngp0ng's pet!! so u know what happen to the fox....p0wnd!!

raika: did i ever say that i hate u?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 21, 2008)

Banned for not telling me that sooner!!


----------



## Raika (Nov 21, 2008)

Banned, two more pages....


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 21, 2008)

banned because i did that now so be careful next time

raika: i cant find words to describe what i feel about u!!


----------



## Raika (Nov 21, 2008)

Banned, same here.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 21, 2008)

Banned because I think you both actually hate each other


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 21, 2008)

banned for misunderstading!! we have a deep fried relationship between us


----------



## Raika (Nov 21, 2008)

Banned, i'll stop posting here till it reaches page 999's last post.


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 21, 2008)

banned because im trying to be the first poster of 1000 pages

and are u going to stop posting after 999 pages? thats brilliant


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 21, 2008)

Banned because that won't work!! This is supposed to be played out of fun, not trophy!!


----------



## Raika (Nov 21, 2008)

Banned, it's not as fun as it used to be in the TA...


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 21, 2008)

banned for not realising that u were the cause of it !!


----------



## Raika (Nov 21, 2008)

Banned, fine!


----------



## xalphax (Nov 21, 2008)

banned because its snowing outside for the first time this year here.


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 21, 2008)

banned for not objecting it
edit: that was for raika but is gud for u aswell


----------



## xalphax (Nov 21, 2008)

ok then, banned nonetheless!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 21, 2008)

Banned because I disagree with Raika!! TA changing to EOF didn't have any influence in the BAN game....


----------



## xalphax (Nov 21, 2008)

banned because woohoo!


----------



## ShakeBunny (Nov 21, 2008)

Banned, because I get to be here for page 1000!!!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 21, 2008)

Banned because you're not true players...you're here just for the trophy!!


----------



## ShakeBunny (Nov 21, 2008)

Banned for making me sad.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BTW, I hope you get the 1000 page post. You deserve it man.


----------



## Raika (Nov 21, 2008)

Banned, cmon cmon...


----------



## ShakeBunny (Nov 21, 2008)

Banned for your ego. I refuse to remember your name!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 21, 2008)

Banned because I actually don't care about the first post in the 1000 page!!
I could get it easy!! I'm a mod.....

But I just enjoy playing!


----------



## ShakeBunny (Nov 21, 2008)

Banned, because that's the spirit!


----------



## Raika (Nov 21, 2008)

Banned, i'll hypnotise everyone into thinking they are moogles and prinnies!


----------



## ShakeBunny (Nov 21, 2008)

Moogles are already prinnies.

Banned.


----------



## Raika (Nov 21, 2008)

Banned, no their not! Moogles have red noses while prinnies have beaks!


----------



## ShakeBunny (Nov 21, 2008)

Banned, because you're right.


----------



## jowan (Nov 21, 2008)

banned because your name isnt easy to remember


----------



## Raika (Nov 21, 2008)

Banned, im not so sure about what i said either...Maybe moogles ARE prinnies in disguise!
Edit:Good for you penguindefender youve just got the 1000th POST OMG!! arty:


----------



## ShakeBunny (Nov 21, 2008)

Banned, because it isn't my name that defines me. It's who I am.

EDIT: NOOOOO!!! I stole your trophy Toni.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'm sorry.


----------



## Raika (Nov 21, 2008)

PAGE 1000's SECOND POST OMG!
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=117342


----------



## xalphax (Nov 21, 2008)

banned because now should be a big party right here in the ban game thread!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 21, 2008)

Banned because I could delete your message and be first!! But I don't care!!






 CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Next goal.....to get 20 000 replies!!


----------



## ShakeBunny (Nov 21, 2008)

Banned for a great idea.

PARTAY!!!


----------



## xalphax (Nov 21, 2008)

banned because 15k replies is imminent!


----------



## ShakeBunny (Nov 21, 2008)

Banned, because I didn't even realize that.

DOUBLE PARTAY!!!


----------



## Raika (Nov 21, 2008)

Banned, how do you put the party smiley?


----------



## ShakeBunny (Nov 21, 2008)

Banned as you only need click on "show all".

Silly n00b, party smileys are for the rest of us. Just kidding.


----------



## xalphax (Nov 21, 2008)

banned because this is the REAL party smiley:


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 21, 2008)

Banned for missing to type 
	
	



```
:toot:
```


----------



## ShakeBunny (Nov 21, 2008)

Banned, because you are the party smiley.


----------



## xalphax (Nov 21, 2008)

banned because if you cant find a party smiley BE THE PARTY SMILEY!


----------



## ShakeBunny (Nov 21, 2008)

Banned as that's so true.

EDIT: Does anyone want the 15k reply?


----------



## xalphax (Nov 21, 2008)

banned for being so polite to leave me post #15.000


----------



## Raika (Nov 21, 2008)

:


















*PARTY BAN!!*

















































































 :


----------



## ShakeBunny (Nov 21, 2008)

Banned as your welcome (if that was directed toward me).

Hey everyone, trolly's here!

I'm too slow.


----------



## Raika (Nov 21, 2008)

Banned, im too fast.


----------



## ShakeBunny (Nov 21, 2008)

Banned, as you can never be too fast.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey Trolley!! What's up!! We broke two records today!! 1000 pages and 15 000 posts!


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 21, 2008)

hurrey!!! LETS PARTY NOW!!
no banning for now!!! 

am i allowed to drink? im still 17


----------



## xalphax (Nov 21, 2008)

you are here in germany!


----------



## Pizzaroo (Nov 21, 2008)

PARRRTY!!


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 21, 2008)

no!! im british 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



well i might fake my age 





drink for everyone


----------



## Raika (Nov 21, 2008)




----------



## DarkRey (Nov 21, 2008)

penguindefender said:
			
		

> Banned, because it isn't my name that defines me. It's who I am.
> 
> EDIT: NOOOOO!!! I stole your trophy Toni.
> 
> ...


u snatched my post while i was gone to refill my stomach


----------



## Raika (Nov 21, 2008)

ima parteh teh hole nite!


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 21, 2008)

banned fur frunk post !!! :drunk:


----------



## Raika (Nov 21, 2008)

barned fer been drunc liek ay feesh.


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 21, 2008)

banned for hypnotising me with drunkness


----------



## xalphax (Nov 21, 2008)

banned because being drunk in the middle of the day is awful.


----------



## oliebol (Nov 21, 2008)

Banned, because I didn't say : YEAH , over 1000 pages!!


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 21, 2008)

banned for lateness and not for drunkness


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 21, 2008)

Banned because I've been drunk so many times that I'll pass the drinks for now...But I'll take juice


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 21, 2008)

banned because i have seen the proof of ur drunkness!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



fancy a coke buddy?


----------



## xalphax (Nov 21, 2008)

banned because you should offer him radioactive cooling water used in reactors.


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 21, 2008)

banned because coke is a radioactive drink in disguise, didn't u know that?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 21, 2008)

Banned because I accept coke 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And, yeah, I'm not that proud of those drunk moments, although they have been fun!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 21, 2008)

Banned because I've been so busy this afternoon that I missed posting on page 1000!


----------



## Minox (Nov 21, 2008)

Banned because my Internet haven't been working for about 4 days :S


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 21, 2008)

banned because the important thing is that ur internet is working now


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 21, 2008)

Banned for getting in the way of me saying to Minox that I wondered why we hadn't seen him around and welcome back mate!


----------



## playallday (Nov 21, 2008)

Banned for post here over 1200 times!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 21, 2008)

Banned for not playing enough!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 21, 2008)

Banned cos you still haven't posted a pic of you in the height of nadsat fashion, your new bowler!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 21, 2008)

Banned because my girl just took the picture of me....I'm guessing I'll post it later today, or tomorrow!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 21, 2008)

Banned for being a star,  I reckon it's going to look awesome!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 21, 2008)

Banned because I'll let all you to judge


----------



## ENDscape (Nov 21, 2008)

Banned because we're on 1000 page already : O


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 21, 2008)

Banned because we have been on that page for the whole day already!


----------



## ENDscape (Nov 21, 2008)

HAHA i havent been here since two days ago. busy busy banned busy.


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 21, 2008)

banned for missing out on all the fun for two days


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 21, 2008)

Banned for


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 21, 2008)

banned for


----------



## bunnybreaker (Nov 21, 2008)

Banned because I am naked (withstuff) on the internet

OMG


----------



## Minox (Nov 21, 2008)

Banned because I wanted to ban bunnybreaker





Banned because Toni removed his post so that I could ban you for being back


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 21, 2008)

Banned because I'll grant you that wish...you just edit your post 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Banned because I haven't seen you for sooooo looooongg!!!! What's up?!


The above quote was my post to bunnybreaker before i made Minox_IX wish come true..


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 21, 2008)

Banned for spamming the eof.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 22, 2008)

Banned for doing the same.....you're the partner in crime!!


----------



## Minox (Nov 22, 2008)

Banned because that's a crime I'd gladly commit.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 22, 2008)

Banned for awesome new avatar!! The same concept but different style..brilliant!!


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 22, 2008)

Banned for awesome new post!! The same concept but different time..brilliant!!


----------



## AeroHex (Nov 22, 2008)

baned for baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning Give up baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning you suck baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning baning and banning and banning


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 22, 2008)

Banned for changing your name twice but still acting exactly like Beve.


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 22, 2008)

Banned because if beve joins the banning game. I quit banning.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 22, 2008)

Banned because on my BT connection it's taking forever to access GBAtemp but on AOL is instant.


----------



## Raika (Nov 22, 2008)

Holaitsme said:
			
		

> Banned because if beve joins the banning game. I quit banning.


Banned, if he joins then i quit too.


----------



## Dark (Nov 22, 2008)

Banned because I don't know who he is.


----------



## Raika (Nov 22, 2008)

Banned, this is getting really boring...


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 22, 2008)

Raika said:
			
		

> Banned, this is getting really boring...


Then don't play it......
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's not boring for me......it's fun to brake down records!


----------



## Raika (Nov 22, 2008)

Banned, wow waiting for 5 hours before someone else bans is FUN??!!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 22, 2008)

Some days, you have to wait, and some days we write a page in 5 min!

That's the way stuff work here...Banned for not knowing that already!


----------



## xalphax (Nov 22, 2008)

banned because it seems like americans are always waiting for the europeans to ban them.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 22, 2008)

Banned because we European have to get together and BAN the fuck out of them!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Trolley!!!! p1ngy!!!!!


----------



## Minox (Nov 22, 2008)

Banned because the Americans are too slow to be of any threat at all, so why bother? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








In banning that is...


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 22, 2008)

Banned because we should make this an European game


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 22, 2008)

Banned because we should make this an Indonesian game


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 22, 2008)

Banned because then nobody would understand what are we talking about!


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 22, 2008)

Banned as Google Translate does a good job =P


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 22, 2008)

Banned because that's rarely a case..


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 22, 2008)

Banned as it does a good job of making funny Engrish XD


----------



## Minox (Nov 22, 2008)

Banned because this topic is pretty much dead during night in Europe.


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 22, 2008)

Banned as it died at Page 666 >_>


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 22, 2008)

Banned because it actually started to live at page 666!


----------



## Minox (Nov 22, 2008)

Banned as I'm still on page 503


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 22, 2008)

I missed you ban


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 22, 2008)

I missed YOU ban


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 22, 2008)

im always here ban


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 22, 2008)

I always like to be banned by you, ban!


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 22, 2008)

banned for not getting Costello to make me a mod


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 22, 2008)

Banned because it would be a bit frightening....... but entertaining to see you with _more_ power!!


----------



## Raika (Nov 22, 2008)

....


----------



## xalphax (Nov 22, 2008)

banned because i demand that .ban becomes a top level domain!


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 22, 2008)

www,google.ban


----------



## Minox (Nov 22, 2008)

p1ngbanpong


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 22, 2008)

MinoxbanIX


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 22, 2008)

Bani Plubanij


----------



## Minox (Nov 22, 2008)

b4npong


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 22, 2008)

....*no idea ban


----------



## Minox (Nov 22, 2008)

Serious ban.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 22, 2008)

Huh ban


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 22, 2008)

HA! ban


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 22, 2008)

hey its a ban


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 22, 2008)

No it's a plane...



wait, wha?!


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 22, 2008)

Banned for confusion


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 22, 2008)

Banned for delusion!


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 22, 2008)

Illusion of a ban


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 22, 2008)

Lord of the bans!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 22, 2008)

The Three Banigos.


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 22, 2008)

Planes, Trains and Banningmobiles


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 22, 2008)

U.S.Banning Seals


----------



## xalphax (Nov 22, 2008)

ban bus


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 22, 2008)

banning creed


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 22, 2008)

Bancycle!


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 22, 2008)

european banning union


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 22, 2008)

US Banrmy!!


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 22, 2008)

President Obanma!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 22, 2008)

George Bansh was a president of fail!


----------



## xalphax (Nov 22, 2008)

john f bannedy was a good president


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 22, 2008)

Yeah but Chuck Banris would p0wn them all as president!!


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 22, 2008)

Sylvester Banlone would KO as prez


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 22, 2008)

p1ngp0ng will and still p0wn everyone


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 22, 2008)

thanks man!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




banned for forgetting to ban


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 22, 2008)

banned because i didnt want to ban an awesome p0wner like u


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 22, 2008)

Banned because we have p1ngpong on our side!!! That makes us invincible!!


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 22, 2008)

having p1ngpong on your side makes you BANNED!


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 22, 2008)

@toni:banned because even if we didnt have him, we still be invincible with u 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: damn p1ngy 
go and watch some pr0ns


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 22, 2008)

Banned because I multitask my pr0n and banning


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 22, 2008)

banned because u should watch softcores rather than hardcores


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 22, 2008)

Banned for encouraging me to post p1ngpr0n


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 22, 2008)

Banned for posting hardcore!!


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 22, 2008)

banned for not abusing ur mod powers!! 
u should try 'em all on p1ngy


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 22, 2008)

Banned for even suggesting such a thing


----------



## xalphax (Nov 22, 2008)

banned before someone else does.


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 22, 2008)

banned because when i become a mod, i will do that on u!!

here some softcore pron


Spoiler











EDIT: xalphax
u just did it


----------



## bunnybreaker (Nov 22, 2008)

Banned because though I am back, I will disappear soon for sure.


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 22, 2008)

WELCOME BACK BAN!! 

i missed u, i mean the dancing avatar!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




get rid of it


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 22, 2008)

Banned because I miss your missing avatar!!


----------



## Nottulys (Nov 22, 2008)

banned because we are at 1000 pages and no one told me......not even your termometer club...


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 23, 2008)

Banned because it was even mentioned in the shoutbox!! It's your fault you haven't been paying any attention!


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 23, 2008)

Banned for correctly pointing out his failing


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 23, 2008)

Banned because he deserved it..


----------



## xalphax (Nov 23, 2008)

banned because i will go to bed now, good night!


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 23, 2008)

Banned because I will kill you in your dreams.


----------



## Hehe Moo (Nov 23, 2008)

Banned because I will ban you in your dreams. Or should I say... ban you in MY dreams.


----------



## Dark (Nov 23, 2008)

Banned for trying to ban someone in their dreams.


----------



## Hehe Moo (Nov 23, 2008)

Banned... would you rather I raped you in your dreams?


----------



## AXYPB (Nov 23, 2008)

Banned for inappropriate giggling.


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 23, 2008)

Banned just in case


----------



## DarkAura (Nov 23, 2008)

Banned for threesome

And omg wtf 1000+ pages?  For me at least.


----------



## Raika (Nov 23, 2008)

BANNED OH YEAH I BANNED TEH TOPIC CREATOR AGAIN!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 23, 2008)

Banned for lack of respect towards DarkAura!


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 23, 2008)

Banned for respect towards DarkAura!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 23, 2008)

Banned for lack of respect towards me


----------



## Raika (Nov 23, 2008)

Banned for respecting yourself.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 23, 2008)

Banned because at least, everyone should respect themselves!


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 23, 2008)

banned because lately i haven't seen a person which deserved my respect.


----------



## Hehe Moo (Nov 23, 2008)

Banned because I deserve your respect...


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 23, 2008)

Banned because I dont deserve your respect...


----------



## Hehe Moo (Nov 23, 2008)

Banned... I respect you anyway Godot.


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 23, 2008)

Banned as I am Peter Potamus.
BTW Did you get that thing I sent ya?


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 23, 2008)

banned fo sending ur e-penis through internet!!
it might get hi-jacket!!


----------



## Hehe Moo (Nov 23, 2008)

Banned because I don't have a clue what you're on about DarkRey.

@agentgamma: No, I did not... what did you send me?


----------



## Raika (Nov 23, 2008)

Banned, epic song. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qH_MCPcjxP0...feature=related


----------



## spotonyourmomssh (Nov 23, 2008)

Banned for posting YOUTUBE links!!


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 23, 2008)

banned for having an insulting username 
dont think u are safe behind the computer! 


sponsored by trolley


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 23, 2008)

where is everyone gone?  
ban


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 23, 2008)

Banned because I'm working.....on a skin competition!!


----------



## Minox (Nov 23, 2008)

Banned for working.


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 23, 2008)

banned for lazyness


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 23, 2008)

Banned for a nice skin!


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 23, 2008)

banned for a nice hairstyle aka weird/crazy!
thx


----------



## spotonyourmomssh (Nov 23, 2008)

Banned for picking a fight with a loser!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 23, 2008)

Banned for being a loser picking a fight.


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 23, 2008)

banned for being a looser picking up garbage


----------



## spotonyourmomssh (Nov 23, 2008)

Banned for having a really stupid custom title!


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 23, 2008)

banned for not having any


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 23, 2008)

Banned because you smell..wait, no....that was me!


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 23, 2008)

banned so i can protect u from another ban


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 23, 2008)

Awww, I'm banning my personal guard!


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 23, 2008)

banned because he is gone now 
u are safe now


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 23, 2008)

Banned for job well done


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 23, 2008)

banned because tomorrow is monday!! thats mean everything is back to normal
and u know what i hate it!!


----------



## ENDscape (Nov 23, 2008)

Banned because dont waste your sunday and get off gbatemp and go chill with friends.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 23, 2008)

Banned because we're his friends too!


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 23, 2008)

banned because most of my friends are here on gbatemp!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and is raining/snowing/sunny outside

edit: toni, are u reading my mind or something


----------



## ENDscape (Nov 23, 2008)

Banned because i meant get some sun. but since its raining just chill with us


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 23, 2008)

banned because thats what i was doing before u started posting these useless ban posts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




j/k


----------



## ENDscape (Nov 23, 2008)

Banned for making me feel bad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 haha


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 23, 2008)

banned because u should go out and get some laugh with ur friends rather than hanging here, like a hangman


----------



## ENDscape (Nov 23, 2008)

Banned because i am with my friends, im at their house and here on my laptop


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 23, 2008)

Baned for being so small that you and your friends can fit on your laptop. *groans at bad joke*


----------



## Minox (Nov 23, 2008)

Banned as bad jokes can be damn funny sometimes


----------



## Vincent T (Nov 23, 2008)

^ banned becuase alot of people have that sig.


----------



## xalphax (Nov 23, 2008)

banned because i just had a shower


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 23, 2008)

Banned because I just had fruit.


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 23, 2008)

Banned for healthy diet


----------



## ENDscape (Nov 24, 2008)

Banned because its good for everyone.


----------



## xalphax (Nov 24, 2008)

banned because i want a pet but i am not allowed to have one ;-(


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 24, 2008)

Banned because pets are better then parents (you now figure out what am I trying to say!)


----------



## ENDscape (Nov 24, 2008)

Banned for lies! Parents are better than pets.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 24, 2008)

Banned because parents can't be as loyal as dogs!!
Or smart as rats


----------



## ENDscape (Nov 24, 2008)

Banned because i dont have to feed my parents : ).


----------



## jowan (Nov 24, 2008)

banned for letting your parents die from hunger


----------



## ENDscape (Nov 24, 2008)

Ummm no, my parents arent stupid and wont starve themselves to death...maybe your parents would do that but not mine.Your parents might also banned themselves since your banned.


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 24, 2008)

Banned for mutating kittys with humans.


----------



## Raika (Nov 24, 2008)

Banned, here's something for you prinny lover.
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=117342


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 24, 2008)

Banned as I hope you don't have half naked Prinny pics


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 24, 2008)

Banned because he actually has half dressed Prinny pictures!


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 24, 2008)

Banned as half dressed = half naked


----------



## Raika (Nov 24, 2008)

Banned, hello mr obvious.


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 24, 2008)

Banned, hello mr anderson!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 24, 2008)

Banned, you rang my lord?!


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 24, 2008)

Banned, you banged my lord D:


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 24, 2008)

GangBANged!


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 24, 2008)

BANganged


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 24, 2008)

gedBANgang


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 24, 2008)

Banned for Hadrian sex crimes


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 24, 2008)

Banned because he was the one who brought it to public (even more 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 24, 2008)

Banned as I have proof that Toni AeroHex Plutonij brought it to public


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 24, 2008)

Banned because you're constantly using an oxymoron, and if you over-use it, it'll loose the meaning!


----------



## B-Blue (Nov 24, 2008)

what the fuck this game is so powerful!


----------



## Raika (Nov 24, 2008)

banned for not banning


----------



## xalphax (Nov 24, 2008)

ban in a can!


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 24, 2008)

Pot-ban, just add water


----------



## oliebol (Nov 24, 2008)

pan-ban, it rhymes!


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 24, 2008)

oliebol-ban...see it rhymes!!.....ohh hold on...am i wrong or something?


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 24, 2008)

banned for being a stupid ass**** posting stupid stuff about stupid stuff


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 24, 2008)

Banned for double post


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 24, 2008)

banned for posting stupid stuff like i did


----------



## jowan (Nov 24, 2008)

banned because you know the rules better than me, oh and kitty no my parents arent stupid


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 24, 2008)

Banned for being in Croatia with Toni and not inviting me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





edit: banned for Columbian speed ban


----------



## jowan (Nov 24, 2008)

banned for gambler


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 24, 2008)

Banned for playing it safe


----------



## jowan (Nov 24, 2008)

banned for quik answer


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 24, 2008)

Banned for having diplomatic immunity


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 24, 2008)

Banned because no one is online and that makes me mad


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 25, 2008)

Banned because I'm bored.
(are you guys dead?)


----------



## xalphax (Nov 25, 2008)

banned because everyone can see that ^^


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 25, 2008)

Banned because I wasn't trying to hide anything


----------



## xalphax (Nov 25, 2008)

banned because you need someone to play with you


----------



## cosmo2389 (Nov 25, 2008)

Banned for SPAM trophy in sig!


----------



## xalphax (Nov 25, 2008)

banned because you are just envious you are not on the list ^^


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 25, 2008)

Banned because this guy is the king of spam 
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showuser=135769

He joined on September and has like 2000 post counts.


----------



## Dark (Nov 25, 2008)

Holaitsme said:
			
		

> Banned because this guy is the king of spam
> http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showuser=135769
> 
> He joined on September and has like 2000 post counts.


Whoa that person have no life.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 25, 2008)

Banned for not banning in the banning thread.


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 25, 2008)

Banned because we all have no life :[


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 25, 2008)

Banned becase I have a life, I just choose to do nothing instead.


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 25, 2008)

Banned because I have cake.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 25, 2008)

Banned because I have the munchies and no cake!


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 25, 2008)

Banned for wamboing the cake.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 25, 2008)

Banned because who did what the cake now?


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 25, 2008)

Banned, you know I wambo, you wambo, he, she, me, wambo. Wambology, the study of wamba. It's first grade, Trolley!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 25, 2008)

Banned for wamboing when you should have been wombling.


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 25, 2008)

Banned because that what she said.


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 25, 2008)

Banned because if an anime character is a girl, she isn't automatically hot!


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Nov 25, 2008)

agentgamma said:
			
		

> Banned because if an anime character is a girl, she isn't automatically hot!



bANNED BECAUSE OF THAT HIPPO!


----------



## Raika (Nov 25, 2008)

banned for fun


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 25, 2008)

agentgamma said:
			
		

> Banned because if an anime character is a girl, she isn't automatically hot!



Banned for huh?


----------



## Raika (Nov 25, 2008)

Banned, time to get the banned game moving!


----------



## Frog (Nov 25, 2008)

banned for rushing.
banning is a delicate art.


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 25, 2008)

Banned because rushing is quite easy if you've mastered the "ban" technique.


----------



## Raika (Nov 25, 2008)

banned, exactly


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 25, 2008)

Banned because link and mario are overrated and not chrono trigger.


----------



## Frog (Nov 25, 2008)

banned because prinny's are underrated.


----------



## Raika (Nov 25, 2008)

Holaitsme said:
			
		

> Banned because link and mario aren't overrated, chrono trigger is.


Fix'd


----------



## Frog (Nov 25, 2008)

I think you fix'd it wrong...


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 25, 2008)

banned becuase u should call beve he will fix it for u


----------



## Frog (Nov 25, 2008)

banned for having an awesome custom title.


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 25, 2008)

banned for having an awesome green custome *u hot*


----------



## Frog (Nov 25, 2008)

selfban for me having 99 posts.

i'm only 401 posts away from a custom title!
i feel like a big frog now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Spoiler


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 25, 2008)

u are growing boy!! it feels like yesterday "the day of ur birth" , im proud of u son 




banned


----------



## Frog (Nov 25, 2008)

banned as it feels like it was only yesterday when i found out you were my father... wait, that never happened!


----------



## Raika (Nov 25, 2008)

banned, it did


----------



## Frog (Nov 25, 2008)

banned as i think i know more about my own life than you.


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 25, 2008)

Banned as I am the only smexy temper


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 25, 2008)

Banned for exploiting children.


----------



## Hehe Moo (Nov 25, 2008)

Banned for looking at me with a monobrow.


----------



## Frog (Nov 25, 2008)

banned for not understanding how awesome and sexy monobrow is.


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 25, 2008)

Banned because the legend of the shoutbox awaits you.


----------



## Hehe Moo (Nov 25, 2008)

Banned because you're still lookin' at me with a damn monobrow!


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 25, 2008)

Banned for talking about that.


----------



## xalphax (Nov 25, 2008)

did you get that ban i sent ya?


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 25, 2008)

HA! HA! Banned!


----------



## Frog (Nov 25, 2008)

EDIT: wow, how did i not even see your post!?
BANNED FOR BEING INVISIBLE!


----------



## Hehe Moo (Nov 25, 2008)

Banned because my messages are being blocked in the Shoutbox for some reason..?


----------



## Frog (Nov 25, 2008)

banned cause it works for me.


----------



## Raika (Nov 25, 2008)

Banned, i love my new av and sig


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 25, 2008)

Banned for spamming the EoF with a bunch of useless posts just so you could see your name in every thead in the box on the front page.


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 25, 2008)

Banned for good point!


----------



## xalphax (Nov 25, 2008)

banned because at a quick glance i sometimes confuse the croatian and dutch flags.

even worse with ireland and italy.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 25, 2008)

Banned for not knowing your geography, Croatia is in Holland. (j/k I know it's not really!)


----------



## xalphax (Nov 25, 2008)

banned because thank you but my warn level was never higher than 0% ^^


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 25, 2008)

Banned because I came from a 0% warn level, im far away from that place now!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 25, 2008)

Banned for having young fingers that type faster than mine!


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 25, 2008)

Banned because i missed you these past few days  btw


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 25, 2008)

Awww, thanks p1ngy - same back, gotta admit I do actually miss people on here when I'm away!  Oh yeah, Banned for no good reason, cos I'm just that nice of a guy and demz da roolz buddy!


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 25, 2008)

Emotionless ban!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 25, 2008)

Emotional ban.


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 25, 2008)

Emoticon ban!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 25, 2008)

Banned cos I finally got to play the proto of the Saturn version of Fighting Force and it would have kicked the PSX versions ass!


----------



## oliebol (Nov 25, 2008)

Banned because I really don't care


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 25, 2008)

Banned for suffering from Anti Social Personality Disorder in a thread full of social disorder.


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 25, 2008)

Banned for correct psychological diagnosis


----------



## Noitora (Nov 25, 2008)

Banned for being the son of Dice


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 25, 2008)

Banned epidi then xero ton patera sou!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 25, 2008)

Banned for knowing more languages than a UN translator!


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 25, 2008)

Gwaharddedig achos mo yn adnabod lawer dafodieithoedd!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 25, 2008)

Banned for knowing more Welsh than I do!


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 25, 2008)

Banned for playing down the power of your epic mind!


----------



## xalphax (Nov 25, 2008)

banned for being a polyglot


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 25, 2008)

Banned because I prefer to be called Bi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






(lingual)


----------



## Minox (Nov 25, 2008)

バンネヅ


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 25, 2008)

Förbjudet i mangel av Svensk!


----------



## Minox (Nov 25, 2008)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Förbjudet i mangel av Svensk!


Banned because that made no sense at all


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 25, 2008)

Banned failing that Swede!


----------



## Minox (Nov 25, 2008)

Banned because this is how it's done:

Bannlyst för att ha misslyckats totalt med att bannlysa mig på svenska.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 25, 2008)

Zabrana zbog pisanja na Hrvatskom!

This was going to p1ngy!! You Minox_IX, are banned for using the language i do not understand!


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 25, 2008)

Banned because "Excommunicate for that had abortive in the aggregate with that excommunicate me on Swede." makes less sense then what I wrote, anyway what do you want from a tiny child? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edit: was for minox



@ Toni: Zabrana zbog manjkanje od švedski spretnost


----------



## ENDscape (Nov 25, 2008)

engrish plox. banned because i do not understand the bottom part :S


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 25, 2008)

Banned because he wrote: "Banned for lack of Swedish knowledge"


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 25, 2008)

Banned for sharing the secrets of Croatia!


----------



## ENDscape (Nov 25, 2008)

Banned because i know the secrets of Croatia! hahaha


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 25, 2008)

Banned because you will never know all of Croatias secrets!


----------



## ENDscape (Nov 25, 2008)

Banned because thats the point of secrets.


----------



## Veho (Nov 25, 2008)

Banned because the truth will out!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 25, 2008)

Zabrana zbog pisanja na Engleskom Veho!!


----------



## xalphax (Nov 25, 2008)

hiermit verbanne ich dich von diesem forum weil ich dachte hier spricht man verdammt nochmal englisch! ^^


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 25, 2008)

Banned because the banning game is multi lingual! 

Deutsch ist Bußgeld zu!


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 25, 2008)

Banned because the banning game is multi cultural too.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 26, 2008)

Banned because it is probably a multi-racial too!!


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 26, 2008)

Banned because it's also multi-5


----------



## ENDscape (Nov 26, 2008)

Banned because its also multiplayer


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 26, 2008)

Banned because it isnt co-op


----------



## jowan (Nov 26, 2008)

baneado por que no tiene Wi-Fi


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 26, 2008)

Banned because lo siento pero no hablo mucho español


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 26, 2008)

Banned because _I can't_ _understand _what you guys said.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 26, 2008)

Banned because that's why I'm here...to understand me!


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 26, 2008)

Banned because I can't understand you because you can't even understand yourself. 
Good day sir!


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 26, 2008)

Hmm I completely underban where your coming from


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 26, 2008)

bansphemy !


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 26, 2008)

Banned for being offensive in shoutbox in the past!


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 26, 2008)

Banned for not being offensive enough on the shoutbox


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 26, 2008)

Banned because me and merc didn't know


----------



## Raika (Nov 26, 2008)

Banned, who are you?


----------



## ENDscape (Nov 26, 2008)

Who are you? Your banned


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 26, 2008)

What creature has possessed you? oh wait it's just this BAN covering up your face.


----------



## Galacta (Nov 26, 2008)

Banned, I possess everyone, not exactly everyone but mickey mouse.


----------



## ENDscape (Nov 26, 2008)

Banned because your sig doesnt match your name.


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 26, 2008)

Banned because you name doesn't match yo sig dawg...i gots to go to beat and bop now


----------



## Galacta (Nov 26, 2008)

Banned, I used to be BankaiKirby!


----------



## Raika (Nov 26, 2008)

Banned, you *used* to.


----------



## Galacta (Nov 26, 2008)

Banned as I bother to get some grass.


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 26, 2008)

Banned because we will soon have 1gig of ram


----------



## Galacta (Nov 26, 2008)

Banned, hmm... 1gig... Is it big yo?


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 26, 2008)

Banned as Ubuntu > Vista


----------



## Raika (Nov 26, 2008)

banned whatever


----------



## redact (Nov 26, 2008)

banned for being too vague


----------



## Raika (Nov 26, 2008)

Banned, i almost thought you were Narin there!


----------



## redact (Nov 26, 2008)

banned, bc you were in on it


----------



## Raika (Nov 26, 2008)

banned, but still i was shocked dude.


----------



## Galacta (Nov 26, 2008)

Banned, does narin have the same avy still?


----------



## Raika (Nov 26, 2008)

Banned, you need to be faster than that.


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 26, 2008)

Banned because you guys are just making it more uncomfortable for narin  >


----------



## redact (Nov 26, 2008)

banned because i am in support of narin and his awesome moogley kupo-ness


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 26, 2008)

Banned because we finally got a gig of ram!


----------



## redact (Nov 26, 2008)

banned for not giving specs on your pc


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 26, 2008)

Banned because we are on the *1024* page which=1gig of ram


----------



## redact (Nov 26, 2008)

banned bc 1024 mebibytes makes 1 gibibyte, 1024 MB makes 1.024 GB


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 26, 2008)

Banned for stealing Narins avatar!


----------



## Minox (Nov 26, 2008)

Banned for having a hypnotizing sig.


----------



## Raika (Nov 26, 2008)

Banned, Sharingan owns your eye avvy.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 26, 2008)

Banned for having no visual identity at the moment!


----------



## Raika (Nov 26, 2008)

Banned, i dont need one.


----------



## Minox (Nov 26, 2008)

Banned because you do need one. Without it you're just one in the crowd.


----------



## Raika (Nov 26, 2008)

Banned, i do what i want, i dont take orders.


----------



## Minox (Nov 26, 2008)

Banned because that may be true, but an avatar still serves a purpose.


----------



## Raika (Nov 26, 2008)

Banned, what if i dont want one?


----------



## Minox (Nov 26, 2008)

Then I'll come over to your house and ban your ass 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





j/k


----------



## Raika (Nov 26, 2008)

Banned, i wont let you in.


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 26, 2008)

Banned as I just entered and banned your ass =P


----------



## Raika (Nov 26, 2008)

Banned, i banned your ****.


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 26, 2008)

banned because i really like ur new avatar and sig!!


----------



## Raika (Nov 26, 2008)

Banned, i feed on sarcasm.


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 26, 2008)

banned for not having enough food to feed the trolls


----------



## Raika (Nov 26, 2008)

Banned, i have lots of troll food, i even have a troll as my pet!


----------



## Frog (Nov 26, 2008)

banned cause trolls may be cute and lovable at birth, but then the hair starts to fall out, and it sticks to the carpet...


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 26, 2008)

banned because thats not a troll but is toni in disguise

lol


----------



## Raika (Nov 26, 2008)

Banned, do you have evidence?


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 26, 2008)

banned for questioning me!!! im the master here!!


----------



## Raika (Nov 26, 2008)

Banned, youre not.


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 26, 2008)

banned for doing it again!!! dont question me!!! or u will face the 300 spartans warriors!!!!
this is not gbatemp!!THIS IS SPARTA!!!!!!!!!
FOLLOW THE RULE TO BE ALIVE!!


----------



## Raika (Nov 26, 2008)

Banned, i told you i don't take orders from anybody, leader wannabe.


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 26, 2008)

banned becuase u will soon take orders!!! now go and get me a bigmac with double chilly cheese!!


----------



## Raika (Nov 26, 2008)

Banned, go get it yourself.


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 26, 2008)

banned for being a big meanie!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








 daddy!!!


----------



## Raika (Nov 26, 2008)

Banned, stop whining like the baby you are.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 26, 2008)

Banned for acting so grownup!


----------



## Raika (Nov 26, 2008)

Banned, do you expect me to grow down?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 26, 2008)

Banned for guessing my point


----------



## cosmo2389 (Nov 26, 2008)

Banned for waking up before I go-go!


----------



## oliebol (Nov 26, 2008)

RANDOM BAN!


----------



## Frog (Nov 26, 2008)

banned for being saying that was a random ban, when i know for a fact that you banned him on purpose.
Your so evil


----------



## cosmo2389 (Nov 26, 2008)

Banned for frogtaur in sig!


----------



## ShakeBunny (Nov 26, 2008)

Banned for your sig as well. It scared me.


----------



## xalphax (Nov 26, 2008)

banned because i should be doing homework right now.


----------



## Raika (Nov 26, 2008)

Banned, then do it.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 26, 2008)

Banned because he should be playing with us!


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 26, 2008)

Illiterate b a n


----------



## Raika (Nov 26, 2008)

Literate b a n.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 26, 2008)

Banned because I just got my Creepers 401!!


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 26, 2008)

Banned for making me use google to know what your talking about!



Nice btw!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 26, 2008)

Banned because you have a bit more knowledge into what i like!! And boy, I'm huuuge now!!


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 26, 2008)

Banned because even with those on, i would still be the tiniest of children ;_;


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 26, 2008)

Banned because I would get you on my shoulders and you could reach the sky!!


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 26, 2008)

Banned because I would use your spikes for steering!


----------



## oliebol (Nov 26, 2008)

Banned for using a emoticon that doesn't fit in the sentence!


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 26, 2008)

banned so i can save u from p1ngy
"run away before he p0wn u"


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 26, 2008)

Banned because oliebol  obviously has no idea who and what is p1ngpong!!


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 26, 2008)

banned so i can remind him of what p1ngy is!! 
"he is a radioact1ve p0wning machine"


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 26, 2008)

Banned for being correct!

p1ngy watches all and tacticly  strikes without mercy!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






p0wned!


----------



## Minox (Nov 26, 2008)

Orly?

Banned because you haven't struck me yet, and I doubt that you'll succeed if you try to.


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 26, 2008)

Banned because I p0wned you back in the day when I first joined, along with a few hundred others!


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 26, 2008)

Support ban


----------



## oliebol (Nov 26, 2008)

Banned because Im a newcomer, and I don't know what p1ngy is capable of. It seems that he is dangerous, so I'll leave him alone


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 26, 2008)

Banned for a wise decision!


----------



## Minox (Nov 26, 2008)

Banned for an unwise decision.


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 26, 2008)

banned because im thinking of changing my name to Radioactive Rey!! 
lol


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 26, 2008)

Banned for coming from Croatia like me!!!!! :lol


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 26, 2008)

banned not knowing that i live near you !! its pretty near!!!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 26, 2008)

Banned for being pretty!


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 26, 2008)

Banned for letting me live in your neo-punk styled dungeon


----------



## cosmo2389 (Nov 26, 2008)

Banned for living!


----------



## Szyslak (Nov 26, 2008)

Banned, because I'm bored as hell right now, and have no reason being at work.  It's probably your fault somehow.


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 26, 2008)

banned so i can cheer you up!!! *start stripping*


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 26, 2008)

Banned for making us go blind!!


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 26, 2008)

banned for not finding me pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 26, 2008)

Banned for being handsomest persona I know!!


----------



## xalphax (Nov 26, 2008)

banned for sometimes being too polite


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 26, 2008)

banned for fiction


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 26, 2008)

Banned for science!


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 26, 2008)

Religious ban!


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 26, 2008)

anti-religion ban


----------



## lareak (Nov 26, 2008)

BANNED FOR BEGIN SO DARK


----------



## Narin (Nov 26, 2008)

Banned for using all capitals and for being a n00b


----------



## lareak (Nov 26, 2008)

^
Banned for no reason 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



v


----------



## Minox (Nov 26, 2008)

Banned for trying to ban me.


----------



## lareak (Nov 26, 2008)

Next post gets banned forever MUHAHAHAHA


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 26, 2008)

Banned because I saw a picture of you!


Banned for being sexy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@ minox not the newbie


----------



## Minox (Nov 26, 2008)

Banned as I'm not that sexy, but I am an evil mastermind


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 26, 2008)

Banned for having a beautiful mind


----------



## Pizzaroo (Nov 26, 2008)

Banned for making the 1030'th page.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 26, 2008)

Banned for not being PizzaPasta!


----------



## lareak (Nov 26, 2008)

This post has been edited by p1ngpong: Today, 05:54 PM
This post has been edited by Minox_IX: Today, 05:56 PM  

Are you kinda refreshing so fast and editing ??????? HOW ?????????????/

YOU TWO ARE BANNED


----------



## Minox (Nov 26, 2008)

Banned for misspelling banned.


----------



## cosmo2389 (Nov 26, 2008)

Banned for not misspelling anything!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 26, 2008)

Banned because I still haven't see any part of you except your eye!!

EDIT: I'm two minutes late!


----------



## cosmo2389 (Nov 26, 2008)

Banned for being late!


----------



## Pizzaroo (Nov 26, 2008)

Banned for not being pizzapasta.


----------



## Minox (Nov 26, 2008)

@Toni Banned for being perverted, but so am I so who cares?

Pizzaroo and cosmo2389, banned for getting in my way.


----------



## lareak (Nov 26, 2008)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> Banned for misspelling banned.



Banned for your lie


----------



## cosmo2389 (Nov 26, 2008)

Banned for creating your own element for your user pic!

EDIT:
Banned for la*reaking*! Go take a bath!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 26, 2008)

Banned for just so!


----------



## Minox (Nov 26, 2008)

Selfban for being slow.


----------



## cosmo2389 (Nov 26, 2008)

Banned for being from "Somewhere?".


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 26, 2008)

Banned because still, I haven't seen you!


EDIT: damn slow again


----------



## cosmo2389 (Nov 26, 2008)

Banned for making no sense!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 26, 2008)

Banned because sense is made for making....WTF?!?!


----------



## cosmo2389 (Nov 26, 2008)

Banned for using abbreviation!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 26, 2008)

Banned for not using it in previous post!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 26, 2008)

Banned because I've not filled my quota of banned people this week!


----------



## cosmo2389 (Nov 26, 2008)

Banned for not filling ban quota!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 26, 2008)

Banned for being called Cosmo and looking nothing like Kramer from Seinfeld.


----------



## ENDscape (Nov 26, 2008)

Banned because my quota is 1 ban per day. And you're the lucky temper to be banned. Banning done for today[/joke]


----------



## xalphax (Nov 26, 2008)

banned because

"save the earth, its the only planet with chocolate!"


----------



## cosmo2389 (Nov 26, 2008)

Banned for having a ban quota that is entirely too low!

Banned for getting in my way!


----------



## ENDscape (Nov 26, 2008)

Banned for being slow. You need to train more.


----------



## cosmo2389 (Nov 26, 2008)

Banned for going over quota!


----------



## ENDscape (Nov 26, 2008)

Banned because 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 oh noes.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 26, 2008)

Banned because my ban quota is over-filled!!

I'll share some with you Trolley!


----------



## Minox (Nov 26, 2008)

Banned as I don't have a ban quota, I ban as many of you that I can.


----------



## cosmo2389 (Nov 26, 2008)

Banned for lack of self restraint!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 26, 2008)

Banned for not!


----------



## ENDscape (Nov 26, 2008)

Banned for yes!


----------



## Minox (Nov 26, 2008)

Banned for maybe.


----------



## oliebol (Nov 26, 2008)

banned for definitely maybe


----------



## jowan (Nov 26, 2008)

banned becuase there are more possibilities that not


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 26, 2008)

Banned for being part of a banning cartel!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 26, 2008)

Banned for being Banfather!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 26, 2008)

Banned for banning me in my comments box! Oh wait, that was me in your comments box!


----------



## Minox (Nov 26, 2008)

TrolleyBan


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 26, 2008)

Banox_IX


----------



## Minox (Nov 26, 2008)

BanneyDave


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 26, 2008)

Banned for shameless bannings!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 26, 2008)

Banned for being shameless!


----------



## Minox (Nov 26, 2008)

Banned for being perverted.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 26, 2008)

Banned for thinking I'm perverted when I'm really just into sexual experimentation, like a sex scientist.


----------



## xalphax (Nov 26, 2008)

banned for proving yourself worthy!


----------



## Minox (Nov 26, 2008)

Good night ban.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 26, 2008)

Ban night!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 26, 2008)

Clockwork Bannage!


----------



## Law (Nov 26, 2008)

MegaBan


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 26, 2008)

LBAWN


----------



## xalphax (Nov 26, 2008)

Dr. Ban
From Russia With Ban
Goldban
Thunderban 
You Only Ban Twice
On Her Majesty's Secret Ban
Diamonds Ban Forever
Live and Let Ban 
The Man with the Golden Ban 
The Spy Who Banned Me
Moonban
For Your Bans Only 
Octoban 
A View to a Ban
The Living Banlights
Licence to Ban
GoldenBan 
Tomorrow Never Bans 
The World is Not Banned
Ban Another Day
Banning Royale 
Quantum of Ban


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 26, 2008)

..yeah right......schoolwork...

You were making this u all the time you weren't around!!


EDIT: James BANd!!


----------



## xalphax (Nov 26, 2008)

no no, my homework is done, i swear!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 26, 2008)

banned for awesome idea up there!!


----------



## ENDscape (Nov 27, 2008)

BANdscape


----------



## Mei-o (Nov 27, 2008)

Banned because after a long break from banning, I come back only to see a cheesy one.


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 27, 2008)

Banned for expecting something...well good.


----------



## ENDscape (Nov 27, 2008)

Banned because i also expected something. But not good.


----------



## xalphax (Nov 27, 2008)

banned for expecting things


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 27, 2008)

Banned because the glass is not half full or half empty, it's just half a glass.


----------



## cosmo2389 (Nov 27, 2008)

Banned for halving glasses, you can get cut that way you know!?


----------



## AXYPB (Nov 27, 2008)

Banned for having a blue/purple/yellow scheme that doesn't mix together well.


----------



## cosmo2389 (Nov 27, 2008)

Banned for being colorblind!! It's actually blue/hot pink/yellow!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 27, 2008)

Banned cos it looks purple here too, and what kind of bloke uses hot pink anyway!


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 27, 2008)

Banned because hot pink is the new black.


----------



## Mei-o (Nov 27, 2008)

Banned because any shade of pink would do.


----------



## cosmo2389 (Nov 27, 2008)

Banned for saying any shade of pink will do! It's hot pink or no pink at all!!


----------



## ENDscape (Nov 27, 2008)

Banned for knowing what  hot pink is.


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 27, 2008)

Banned because hot pink is the only pink for me.


----------



## cosmo2389 (Nov 27, 2008)

Banned because hot pink is the only pink for me as well!!


----------



## iPikachu (Nov 27, 2008)

Banned because pink is not the new black!


----------



## cosmo2389 (Nov 27, 2008)

Banned because black is not the new pink!


----------



## Frog (Nov 27, 2008)

Banned because rainbow is definitely the new green!


----------



## cosmo2389 (Nov 27, 2008)

Banned because rainbow is too awesome for green and thus replaces orange as well!


----------



## Frog (Nov 27, 2008)

banned because it can't replace orange as orange is the old purple.


----------



## cosmo2389 (Nov 27, 2008)

Banned for not knowing that violet is the old purple and orange and green have now been replaced by rainbow... C'mon you have to keep up with these things!


----------



## Frog (Nov 27, 2008)

banned as i have the big book of colors 2009!


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 27, 2008)

Banned because I got 
WOW!
2009 
colors we all love


----------



## cosmo2389 (Nov 27, 2008)

Banned for editing!


----------



## Frog (Nov 27, 2008)

banned for not editing.


----------



## cosmo2389 (Nov 27, 2008)

Banned for thanking *points to your sig*!


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 27, 2008)

Banned for having creative works


----------



## cosmo2389 (Nov 27, 2008)

Banned for not being a -sama to me (I'm older than you) and actually being more of a -kun!


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 27, 2008)

Banned because It matches the avatar.


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 27, 2008)

Banned as Holaitsme is secretly an undercover fashion police officer


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 27, 2008)

Banned becuase I'm a fashion whore/divo

and you're violating code 17: 

Too much blubber to wear a trenchcoat.


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 27, 2008)

Banned as your a divo who owns a Tivo!

...

Tivo SUX (at least in Australia >_>)


----------



## Raika (Nov 27, 2008)

Banned, stop talking about divos and Tivos hippo!


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 27, 2008)

Banned, stop talking about hippo and Divos Tivos!


----------



## Shadz (Nov 27, 2008)

Banned for banning the guy who banned the guy above him who was also banned by the guy above him.


----------



## Raika (Nov 27, 2008)

Banned for trying to get us confused but fail.


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 27, 2008)

This ban was brought to you by ban-o-matic . 

*♪ nobody does it like ban-o-matic


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 27, 2008)

Banned for being cool and knowledge of notes posting!


----------



## Shadz (Nov 27, 2008)

Banned for having a hard to pronounce username.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 27, 2008)

banned for stating something that has been stated MANY times before, and being wrong as MANY before you!!

It's a Croatian word for Plutonium, when you pronounce it, it should rhyme! Toni Plutonium (but without that "um" in the end)..You get it?


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 27, 2008)

Banned because its easy to pronounce!


edit: what Toni said


----------



## xalphax (Nov 27, 2008)

banned because my killswitch is broken ;-/

also banned as i already guessed the pronunciation of tonis name right


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 27, 2008)

Banned for being one of the few who got it!!

I mean, use your brain for Gods sake (not you)!!


----------



## oliebol (Nov 27, 2008)

Banned because I thought it was your last name. But now I know that it's not


----------



## Raika (Nov 27, 2008)

Banned, thats what i thought too.


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 27, 2008)

Banned because it should be!


----------



## Raika (Nov 27, 2008)

Banned.


----------



## oliebol (Nov 27, 2008)

Banned.


----------



## Minox (Nov 27, 2008)

Banned


----------



## XxRoxaSoraxX (Nov 27, 2008)

ur banned for being a /b/tard


----------



## cosmo2389 (Nov 27, 2008)

Banned for L... Because... He is.. Too awesome for you!


----------



## XxRoxaSoraxX (Nov 27, 2008)

OMFG B& 4 YAOI AND AN OVERDOSE OF /b/


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 27, 2008)

My awesomeness bans you all!


----------



## XxRoxaSoraxX (Nov 27, 2008)

BANNED FOR FAIL AND AIDS


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 27, 2008)

BANNED FOR FAIDS!!!


----------



## jowan (Nov 27, 2008)

banned because im bad playing with your nickname


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 27, 2008)

banned becuase my ducky told me that you like pinky stuff


----------



## Ducky (Nov 27, 2008)

Banned because its a lie.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 27, 2008)

Banned for not destroying the passer-by.


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 27, 2008)

hug ban 
did u get raped by those internet loosers, trolley? because i havent seen you for the last days


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 27, 2008)

Banned because no one can harm Dave, he is under p1ngpongs protection!


----------



## Minox (Nov 27, 2008)

Banned because I can, but I won't since I like him


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 27, 2008)

Banned for being handsome but deadly!


----------



## Minox (Nov 27, 2008)

Banned because you've only seen one picture of me and yet you claim that I'm handsome


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 27, 2008)

Banned because I glued that picture on the ceiling of my bedroom!


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 27, 2008)

banned for not doing anything with my picture


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 27, 2008)

Banned because I do things with your picture.








Lots of things!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 27, 2008)

Banned cos I don't think I've seen pictures of either of them!


----------



## Minox (Nov 27, 2008)

Banned because except for the picture of my eye there's only a single picture of me with one hell of a psychotic smile


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 27, 2008)

banned becuase i've got that picture printed in my brain


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 27, 2008)

Banned for not posting a link! Nothing wrong with a psychotic smile, it helps you get served quicker in fast food joints and banks!


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 27, 2008)

banned for lateness buddy!!! 
and i have to agree with ur above post!!


----------



## Minox (Nov 27, 2008)

Banned because here it is.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 27, 2008)

Banned cos I'm always late!  I was born 2 weeks past my expected birth date so I started life as I meant to go on! for looking so psychotic you even scare me!


----------



## Minox (Nov 27, 2008)

Banned because both of the statements above are true


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 27, 2008)

banned becuase everyone has psycho in them.. even me,and the most TONI!!


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 27, 2008)

Banned


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 27, 2008)

Banned because your eye is true!!


----------



## Pizzaroo (Nov 27, 2008)

Banned for making the 1039'th page.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 27, 2008)

Banned cos I'm now happy that I'm not the only serial killer looking bloke on GBAtemp!


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 27, 2008)

banned becuase my mouth is true too

EDIT:
banned becuase im in the list aswell (the serial killers)


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 27, 2008)

Banned cos I could think of something really evil to say to that but I won't!


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 27, 2008)

let me guess what u were gonna say! trolley: " you are a gud blowjobber"
banned because i just edited my post beucase i was late


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 27, 2008)

PsychoBANNED?!?!




Spoiler


----------



## Minox (Nov 27, 2008)

Selfban for being slow.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 27, 2008)

Banned for #!$!2£$$%''#


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 27, 2008)

banned because toni should come to the uk!!
this is the real place for the weirdos !!

btw 
i didnt edit my post like urs because i want to be different than u lot!! i want to stand out of the crowd!!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 27, 2008)

Banned for calling me a weirdo when I'm actually just a little bit odd!


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 27, 2008)

banned becuase we(u and me) arent weirdos but psycho killers !!!
wanna come for some psycho killing spree?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 27, 2008)

Banned because I'll kill for fun...can I join?!


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 27, 2008)

banned becuase you dont need to ask to join!!! 
you are a psycho from the day u were born!!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 27, 2008)

Banned for seeing my true personality!!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 27, 2008)

Banned cos I really wanted to post a link to the song Psycho by The Exploited but I can't find one.


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 27, 2008)

banned so i can say this " google is ur friend"


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 27, 2008)

Banned so I can say Google definitely isn't your friend when trying to find a link to Psycho by The Exploited.


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 27, 2008)

Banned for not making up your own lyrics, they can be the GBAtemp national anthem!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 27, 2008)

Banned cos I'm no good at writing lyrics, just at twisting other peoples!  This video will have to do instead of Psycho!



Just about to sit down with some food and watch that doco you linked me to.  Watched the first 5 mins already and it looks like one I'll enjoy.


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 27, 2008)

Banned because get ready, your outlook on the world is about to change!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





(maybe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 27, 2008)

Bannend because I feel left out!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 27, 2008)

Banned so I can let you know it's a documentary about the 9/11 attacks.


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 27, 2008)

Banned because im going to PM you now about it!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@ toni


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 27, 2008)

banned for not telling what u are going to pm with him


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 27, 2008)

Banned for not knowing he's going to pm a picture of his...


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 27, 2008)

a picture of what?
banned


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 27, 2008)

Banned because I got the PM, and......it's very interesting!!


----------



## xalphax (Nov 27, 2008)

rhetorical ban!


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 27, 2008)

lac I  rot ehr...ban


----------



## xalphax (Nov 27, 2008)

banned because of your evil post count of 666!


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 27, 2008)

Banned for noticing it!


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 27, 2008)

The ban of Christ compels you!


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 27, 2008)

Banned because I've done nothing wrong.


----------



## xalphax (Nov 27, 2008)

banned because swear that on the bible!


----------



## ENDscape (Nov 27, 2008)

Banned because he will even though is not catholic.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 27, 2008)

Banned for being in GBAtemps banning army.


----------



## cosmo2389 (Nov 27, 2008)

Banned for not being TramDave!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 28, 2008)

Banned for not realizing that the Trolley part of TrolleyDave refers to a


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 28, 2008)

Banned for filling my head with trivia!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 28, 2008)

Banned for not already having a head full of trivia like me!


----------



## xalphax (Nov 28, 2008)

trivial ban


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 28, 2008)

Trivial pursuit ban


----------



## xalphax (Nov 28, 2008)

kabuki ban!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 28, 2008)

Sgt Kabukiman NYPD ban!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 28, 2008)

BANopoly!!


----------



## xalphax (Nov 28, 2008)

I....i .... speechless ban!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 28, 2008)

Banned for being speechless in thread full of mouthy gits!


----------



## xalphax (Nov 28, 2008)

banned because everytime i enter this thread i think "who has dared to ban me, and why?"


----------



## jowan (Nov 28, 2008)

banned because me too


----------



## XxRoxaSoraxX (Nov 28, 2008)

BANNED BECAUSE OF AN OD OF /b/


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 28, 2008)

Banned for thinking mugen will be made on the ds.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 28, 2008)

Banned for not telling him off for using all caps.


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 28, 2008)

Banned for choosing p1ngy instead of pongy


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 28, 2008)

p1ngy chooses you!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






to be banned


----------



## Mei-o (Nov 28, 2008)

Banned for hidden(?) Pokemon reference!


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 28, 2008)

Banned because, did I do that?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 28, 2008)

Banned for p0wning a troll without even breaking a sweat!


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 28, 2008)

Banned for using a steve urkel reference.

Bawned


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 28, 2008)

Banned for banning me, what'd I ever do to you!


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 28, 2008)

You were banned for not being ban enough for me.


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 28, 2008)

when a maaaa-aaaaaannnnnnn bans a woooo-maaaannnnnn!


----------



## Frog (Nov 28, 2008)

Banned as i can't think up a decent ban.


----------



## xalphax (Nov 28, 2008)

soft ban


----------



## AeroHex (Nov 28, 2008)

banned for banning and banning 

i want to ban Costello!


----------



## Frog (Nov 28, 2008)

Banned because in soviet russia, costello wants to ban you!


----------



## xalphax (Nov 28, 2008)

banned because in soviet russia the ban you's the costello!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 28, 2008)

Banned cos in soviet america the patriot act bans you.


----------



## Raika (Nov 28, 2008)

Banned, who likes cookies?


----------



## xalphax (Nov 28, 2008)

banned, i do!


----------



## ENDscape (Nov 28, 2008)

Banned for letting trolls know how to lure you to their cave.


----------



## cosmo2389 (Nov 28, 2008)

Banned for not being lured!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 28, 2008)

Obana, you came and you banned without taking.


----------



## cosmo2389 (Nov 28, 2008)

Banned for being from the UK where you call shopping carts trolleys!!

(That's a ban I've been wanting to give since a few pages ago!)


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 28, 2008)

Banned for being from the USA where you call The Patriot Act patriotic!


----------



## cosmo2389 (Nov 28, 2008)

Banned for wanting to destroy the passerby! What did they ever do to you?!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 28, 2008)

Banned for not realizing that the passer-by is destroying our society!


----------



## cosmo2389 (Nov 28, 2008)

Banned for realizing that passerby is destroying our society!


----------



## Vincent T (Nov 28, 2008)

^ Banned becuase I want you banned.


----------



## Raika (Nov 28, 2008)

Banned, you don't always get what you want.


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 28, 2008)

Banned becuase tayuya gets he want's or else you'll have to deal with me.


----------



## Raika (Nov 28, 2008)

Banned, i don't have to make deals with you, i'll just kick you aside.


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 28, 2008)

p1ngpong bans you all without mercy


----------



## Frog (Nov 28, 2008)

Frog bans you all with some mercy.

just a little.


----------



## redact (Nov 28, 2008)

Raika said:
			
		

> Banned, you don't always get what you want.



but if you try sometimes...
you might find...
you get what you need


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 28, 2008)

Banned for lack of ban!


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 28, 2008)

Banned for banning


----------



## Frog (Nov 28, 2008)

banned for being a _*Hippo*_crite.


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 28, 2008)

Banned for finally getting a hundred posts


----------



## Frog (Nov 28, 2008)

banned as i have as many posts as you have dalmatians.


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 28, 2008)

Banned because I have as many posts as you have bans!

maybe


----------



## Frog (Nov 28, 2008)

banned as i now have a sexy personal photo.


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 28, 2008)

banned becuase i find ur avatar sexier than ur personal photo


----------



## Frog (Nov 28, 2008)

banned as i take that as both an insult and a compliment.


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 28, 2008)

Banned for taking it both ways


----------



## Frog (Nov 28, 2008)

banned for.... arrrgh.


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 28, 2008)

banned because i can take it in 3 ways


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 28, 2008)

Banned for taking it like a man/frog

edit: banned for taking it fast


----------



## Frog (Nov 28, 2008)

@darkrey banned as thats awesome.
@p1ngpong banned for still driving that ol slugmobile.


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 28, 2008)

Banned for not pretending to be Croatian


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 28, 2008)

banned for forgetting that the slug can make lots of slimes!!


Edit: arghhh....banned for fastness


----------



## Frog (Nov 28, 2008)

@p1ngpong: i can try but theirs no point without a custom title.
@darkrey: banned for getting in the way of my conversation!


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 28, 2008)

Just change your location from Oz to Croatia in your control panel

Banned for still being a n00b after all this time


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 28, 2008)

banned because a noob won't become a genius in the arc of six months!!


----------



## Frog (Nov 28, 2008)

banned as im Croatian!!!1


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 28, 2008)

Banned because we can all move into Tonis house now!


----------



## Frog (Nov 28, 2008)

yay!
banned so you can bring the lemonade.


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 28, 2008)

banned so i can bring some white milk


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 28, 2008)

Banned because I think your a lemonholic


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 28, 2008)

Banned as Pepsi > EVERY other drink


----------



## Frog (Nov 28, 2008)

banned as i dont even like lemonade that much.
but p1ngpong still has to bring it!


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 28, 2008)

Banned for not liking my yellow liquid that much


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 28, 2008)

banned because the white jelly liquid is much testier than yellow


----------



## Frog (Nov 28, 2008)

banned cause that stuff just tastes disgusting...
*goes hide on irc*


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 28, 2008)

Banned for not finishing your bowl of "fudge"


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 28, 2008)

banned so i can steal it and sell it on ebay


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 28, 2008)

Banned for not making you own, and liking your fingers after


----------



## Raika (Nov 28, 2008)

Banned, who doesn't "Like" their fingers?


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 28, 2008)

Banned as Toni has been murdered!
It was obviously an admin from DStemp!

EDIT: I made teh spelling errors D:


----------



## Raika (Nov 28, 2008)

Banned, stop telling lies you story-telling hippo.


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 28, 2008)

Banned as DSTemp is eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeevil!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 28, 2008)

Banned for not listening to Faith No More's Epic at least once a week.


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 28, 2008)

Banned for not listening to Ken Hirai's POP STAR at least once a week.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 28, 2008)

Banned for thinking I should listen to terrible music!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 28, 2008)

Banned for listening to great music and that great reference in your custom title!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 28, 2008)

Banned for the very same reason!


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 28, 2008)

Banned as I listen to great music


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 28, 2008)

Banned for going mad at the EoF!!


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 28, 2008)

Banned for NOT going mad at the EoF!!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 28, 2008)

Banned because I mainly go mad at this game......EOF isn't something too appealing to me!


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 28, 2008)

Banned as the testing area was better!
Also can you sticky one of my threads in the EOF? =P
Any will do!


----------



## Raika (Nov 28, 2008)

Banned, you wish.


----------



## cosmo2389 (Nov 28, 2008)

Banned for living with Orochimaru! He's evil you know?!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 28, 2008)

Banned because while there's only TrolleyDave there's 2388 other cosmo's!


----------



## xalphax (Nov 28, 2008)

banned for awesomeness


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 28, 2008)

Banned for just as much awesomenessnessness.


----------



## cosmo2389 (Nov 28, 2008)

Banned for not knowing that cosmo's 1-2388 were all superseded by me for they lacked the ability to ban!


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 28, 2008)

Banned for not banning them


----------



## cosmo2389 (Nov 28, 2008)

Banned for have perpendicular texts in your sig! (All sig texts should be parallel! JK!)


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 28, 2008)

Banned for joining on April fools day!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 28, 2008)

Banned for sending me more cool links to videos that I don't have time to watch til later and the curiosity is killing me!


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 28, 2008)

Banned because I havent watched fabled enemies myself, supposed to be great!

Terrorstorm p0wns though!


----------



## cosmo2389 (Nov 28, 2008)

Banned for misspelling pwn and using it recklessly!


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 28, 2008)

Wtf misspelled p0wn????!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Banned for not knowing who I am!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 28, 2008)

Banned for getting in the way of me banning cosmo for not realizing that your incredibly awesome powers mean a whole new label had to be created just for him, pwn is for the regular joe - p0wn is where you're at.


----------



## cosmo2389 (Nov 28, 2008)

Banned for believing that p1ngy has incredibly awesome powers!


----------



## xalphax (Nov 28, 2008)

imagine this: one day you will wake up and realize that you are banned!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 28, 2008)

Banned for banning me for something that's a fact of life!


----------



## xalphax (Nov 28, 2008)

banned, i did?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 28, 2008)

Banned for being the roadrunner of banning!


----------



## cosmo2389 (Nov 28, 2008)

Banned for referencing Looney Toons!! Looney Toons are too awesome for use with banning!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 28, 2008)

Banned for thinking anything is too awesome for this most awesome thread.


----------



## cosmo2389 (Nov 28, 2008)

Banned for being right!


----------



## oliebol (Nov 28, 2008)

Banned because that's a lame ban...


----------



## MegaAce™ (Nov 28, 2008)

Banned for saying "that's a lame ban" when his own ban is a lame ban.


----------



## xalphax (Nov 28, 2008)

banned for banning on your first day here ^^


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 28, 2008)

Banned for banning him on his first day!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Nov 28, 2008)

Banned for banning someone who banned me on my first BANNED day


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 28, 2008)

Banned for stealing my helmet!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Nov 28, 2008)

Banned for saying I steal my helmet from him.


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 28, 2008)

banned because i successfully completed a quest!!


----------



## Reym (Nov 28, 2008)

banned for not completing it earlier


----------



## xalphax (Nov 28, 2008)

banned.

newbie banning streak ^^


----------



## MegaAce™ (Nov 28, 2008)

banned for banning another newbie who banned on his first day.
B- B- B- BOMBO BREAKER!!


----------



## Reym (Nov 28, 2008)

banned for banning francy
and dont call me a newb

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHAHAAAA 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




this is turning out to be fun


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 28, 2008)

Banned for being far too touchy for this anarchistic thread.


----------



## Reym (Nov 28, 2008)

banned because i have this feeling that i know you for ages


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 28, 2008)

banned as i have the same feelings as u
btw i dont like people stealing my name


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 28, 2008)

Banned for having multiple accounts.


----------



## xalphax (Nov 28, 2008)

banned because Reym =/= DarkRey


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 28, 2008)

Banned for not telling me who it is!


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 28, 2008)

banned because i dont have multiple accounts and that newbie is an imposter!!!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 28, 2008)

Banned cos it must be bob then.


----------



## Reym (Nov 28, 2008)

banned because u are the fake one!!! 
dont call me a newbie 
u trolling troll

edit: late


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 28, 2008)

Banned for not makng sure your pre-menstrual tension was completely gone before entering this thread!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Nov 28, 2008)

Banned for saying that someone in here is FAKE.

Dude, this is only a game. a GAMEE

EDIT: too late.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 28, 2008)

Banned for stealing my helmet AND banning me!


----------



## xalphax (Nov 28, 2008)

a game?

banned because this is serious business!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 28, 2008)

Banned for not being the roadrunner of the banning thread anymore!


----------



## Reym (Nov 28, 2008)

banned so i can help you on banning him 
and ban darkrey


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 28, 2008)

Banned for schizophrenically chasing after yourself, and drinking loads of tea.


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 28, 2008)

banned so i can give u a direct not fake ban


----------



## xalphax (Nov 28, 2008)

banned because i will gain my title back!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 28, 2008)

Banned because your lateness reminds of the British railway service!


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 28, 2008)

banned 
advance congrats for 1000 posts xalphax


----------



## MegaAce™ (Nov 28, 2008)

Banned for banning a banned banner before i can ban this banner


----------



## Reym (Nov 28, 2008)

banned because i already banned you so why do i ahve to ban you again if that ban was already enough for ur banning agentgamma


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 28, 2008)

banned for fakeness


----------



## xalphax (Nov 28, 2008)

banned because it *seems* i have trouble keeping up with y'alls!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Nov 28, 2008)

Banned for say that Reym is fake when his name isn't DarkRey
*bans himself because he is so shitty slow writing posts*


----------



## xalphax (Nov 28, 2008)

banned because im not the only one, apparently


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 28, 2008)

Banned because I reckon with this many split personalities going on it's time for a music interlude


----------



## MegaAce™ (Nov 28, 2008)

Banned because he shows me a video on youtube that is older than me


----------



## cosmo2389 (Nov 28, 2008)

Banned for Mega-Megaman in sig!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Nov 28, 2008)

Banned for saying thats a Mega-Megaman!
Thats a MegaAceAttorneyMan!!


----------



## cosmo2389 (Nov 28, 2008)

Banned for CORRECTION!!!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Nov 28, 2008)

Banned for being corrected in wrongness


----------



## cosmo2389 (Nov 28, 2008)

Banned for not realizing my previous ban was a Ace Attorney pun!


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 28, 2008)

Banned because not everyone has played it


----------



## cosmo2389 (Nov 28, 2008)

Banned because his username is an Ace Attorney reference and you didn't realize it!

Also, even I haven't played the game, but I know about the infamous OBJECTION point!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Nov 28, 2008)

Banned for banning and tricking dumb 13 year old kid


----------



## xalphax (Nov 28, 2008)

comforting ban


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 28, 2008)

Ban of discomfort


----------



## xalphax (Nov 28, 2008)

ban of forgiveness


----------



## xalphax (Nov 28, 2008)

encouraging ban


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 28, 2008)

Ban of judgement and persecution!


----------



## xalphax (Nov 28, 2008)

afterbanner


----------



## xalphax (Nov 28, 2008)

bored ban


----------



## Frog (Nov 28, 2008)

not bored ban


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 28, 2008)

Banned for my entertainment!


----------



## Reym (Nov 28, 2008)

banned bor biology


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 28, 2008)

banned for chemistry


----------



## jowan (Nov 28, 2008)

banned for methematik


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 28, 2008)

Banned as I haven't seen you here before....(or at least I don't think I have)


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 28, 2008)

Banned because if he was here before, you would have seen him mr 2500+ bans 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edit: oh wait jownas been here a couple of weeks, double banned for slipping


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 28, 2008)

Banned cos like an old man who can't stay up all day I've just woken up!


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 28, 2008)

I banned you in your dreams grandad!


----------



## Minox (Nov 28, 2008)

Banned in your nightmares.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 28, 2008)

Banned because with that smile I wouldn't doubt you were in peoples nightmares!


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 28, 2008)

Banned because these days Minox is always in my dreams!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 28, 2008)

Banned because you forgot about your ceiling too!


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 28, 2008)

Banned because ive learnt how to sleep with my eyes open now!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 28, 2008)

Banned because I feel like Minox_IX is starting to go easy on p1ngy, and hell, even starting to like him!


----------



## Minox (Nov 28, 2008)

Banned because I've left all the hate behind me ever since p1ngpong showed that he wanted to change.


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 28, 2008)

Banned because I always liked Minox!


----------



## xalphax (Nov 28, 2008)

banned because i want my own timemachine!


----------



## Minox (Nov 29, 2008)

Banned because if you had one, I'd steal it.


----------



## xalphax (Nov 29, 2008)

banned because sometimes i think you are the most evil person on gbatemp


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 29, 2008)

Banned for being wrong, its still me!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 29, 2008)

Banned because you're not evil, your mischeivous!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 29, 2008)

Banned because you're the dearest evil Troll I have ever met 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: Damn you Trolley, that was for p1ngy, you Trolley are the dearest scarred thug-a-like I have ever met


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 29, 2008)

Banned for slowness!


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 29, 2008)

Banned for being right, Im GBAtemp's number one little DS-X obsessed  Gremlin!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 29, 2008)

Banned for replying before you saw my EDIT!

EDIT: Damn you p1ngy


----------



## xalphax (Nov 29, 2008)

banned because you can edit your posts without it being shown!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 29, 2008)

Well I can't ban you after that.... oh wait a minute, yes I can!

Damn you xalphax, trying to get that roadrunner status back eh!


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 29, 2008)

Banned because the game is turning into chaos!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 29, 2008)

Banned because I have a power to edit other posts and having it not-shown, as long as you don't edit it yourself..

(this was not late)


----------



## Minox (Nov 29, 2008)

Banning whoever posted before I did.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 29, 2008)

Banned because chaos keeps the brain alert, order is drones!


----------



## xalphax (Nov 29, 2008)

banned because (this was not late) is a good excuse i am going to use more often from now on!


----------



## Minox (Nov 29, 2008)

Banned because order are for dumb people, smart people can handle chaos.


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 29, 2008)

Banned because chaos makes the world go round!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 29, 2008)

Banned because I'm handling it!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 29, 2008)

Banned for trying to cyber with p1ngy!


----------



## Minox (Nov 29, 2008)

Banned for not trying to


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 29, 2008)

Banned for waaa? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@ trolley


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 29, 2008)

Banned for t!!


----------



## Minox (Nov 29, 2008)

Serial ban.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 29, 2008)

Cereal ban!

@p1ngy : Toni told you he was "handling it"!


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 29, 2008)

Have a bowl of ban flakes!

edit: OMG trolley we shared conciousness there for a second! I was gona do cereal ban!


----------



## xalphax (Nov 29, 2008)

banned because sometimes in the morning i become a cereal killer ^^


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 29, 2008)

Banned because with all these games that have come out the last 2 weeks I regret writing an app with a DS release list built in!

@p1ngy : Great minds think alike!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 29, 2008)

Banned as I feel for you!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 29, 2008)

Banned because like the knights of Camelot everyone seems to have ruuuun awaaaay!


----------



## Mei-o (Nov 29, 2008)

Banned because...hey, is that a reference?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 29, 2008)

Banned because it is!! The Holy Grail, hint, hint...

EDIT:


----------



## Mei-o (Nov 29, 2008)

Banned because sending a knight squad for a rabbit is ridiculous!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 29, 2008)

Banned because that was their first thought too!! (You haven't seen his jaws open!)

Observe:


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 29, 2008)

Banned as I need to hijack this topic to the You Are Suspended game!

Suspended for banning!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 29, 2008)

Banned for a failed attempt to hijack a game of 15000+ replies!!

Aldo, I bet you feel stupid for that comment after watching the video Mei-o!!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 29, 2008)

Banned for posting such an awesome clip!


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 29, 2008)

Banned for not posting such an awesome clip!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 29, 2008)

Banned because he actually did post quite few awesome clips in the past!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 29, 2008)

Banned for being part cyborg with machine speed fingers!


----------



## Mei-o (Nov 29, 2008)

Banned because you didn't either!



Toni: I'll watch it later, I need to cook breakfast!


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 29, 2008)

Have you watched that vid yet Toni?

Banned if not!

edit: damn two bans behind


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 29, 2008)

Banned because here we go again, an unstoppable, uncontrollable chaotic wave of bannings!


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 29, 2008)

Banned as we should have a MEXICAN WAVVE of bannings!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 29, 2008)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Have you watched that vid yet Toni?
> 
> Banned if not!
> 
> edit: damn two bans behind


Banned because 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I started, but didn't had time to watch it whole, so I rather stopped..I'm planning to watch it over the weekend! (I'm really interested in it)

And I'm banning whoever posts before me in the meantime!!


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 29, 2008)

Cool Toni!

Pre-emptive ban!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 29, 2008)

Banned because from what I've seen (the beginning) it seems to be a interesting watch!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 29, 2008)

Banned so I can let you know it's really interesting, I'm gonna need to watch it two or 3 times to take it all in!


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 29, 2008)

Banned as I learnt something new today!

Hold down CTRL and pess backspace to get rid of an entire word


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 29, 2008)

Banned for being slow on the uptake!


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 29, 2008)

Banned for being fast on the uptake!


----------



## Vincent T (Nov 29, 2008)

^ Banned becuase I said so.


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 29, 2008)

^ Banned becuase I said no.


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 29, 2008)

Banned for being ignorant.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 29, 2008)

Banned because Cartman is an asshole, but I feel sorry for him in that picture!


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 29, 2008)

Banned because I agree he is an asshole. 
Who kills someones parents to get revenge?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 29, 2008)

Or any of stuff he actually does?!

He's a lousy friend, self-centered brat, and he's one of the funnest characters ever!!

Banned for that!


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 29, 2008)

Banned because he is funny but still a douche.


----------



## Galacta (Nov 29, 2008)

Banned as I like this dude.


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 29, 2008)

Banned for giving me a shock!?!


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 29, 2008)

Banned as South Park sucks


----------



## Raika (Nov 29, 2008)

Banned, how would you know if you didn't watch it! Hey, maybe you did...


----------



## cosmo2389 (Nov 29, 2008)

Banned for accusations!


----------



## Raika (Nov 29, 2008)

Banned, i said 'maybe'.


----------



## cosmo2389 (Nov 29, 2008)

Banned for quotations!


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 29, 2008)

Banned because that wasn't an "oops" it was pre-planned.


----------



## cosmo2389 (Nov 29, 2008)

Banned for figuring out my plan!


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 29, 2008)

Banned becuase your plan was full of flaws


----------



## ENDscape (Nov 29, 2008)

Banned because he had no plan. he's all bluff.


----------



## cosmo2389 (Nov 29, 2008)

Banned for slander and calling me he, my gender is a well kept secret!


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 29, 2008)

Banned because you're a war!


----------



## cosmo2389 (Nov 29, 2008)

Banned because I am not "a battle that is fought between two or more opposing sides in order for one or more sides to reach a projected goal"!


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 29, 2008)

Banned for being a war!


----------



## ENDscape (Nov 29, 2008)

BANNED because you shouldnt need to explain what/who War is.


----------



## cosmo2389 (Nov 29, 2008)

Banned for using androgyny as a reason to ban!

EDIT: Banned for saying that an explanation of war is unnecessary, I have yet to encounter them myself!


----------



## gumbyscout (Nov 29, 2008)

You are banned for explaining things!


----------



## cosmo2389 (Nov 29, 2008)

Banned for overall sig/pic creepiness!!


----------



## ENDscape (Nov 29, 2008)

Banned because your sig is full on creepygayness


----------



## MegaAce™ (Nov 29, 2008)

Banned because your ava & sig is full of katekyo hitman reborn


----------



## Hehe Moo (Nov 29, 2008)

Banned because your username has TM in it.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Nov 29, 2008)

Banned because Phoenix never say MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 29, 2008)

Banned because Castlevania kicks Spideys ass!!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Nov 29, 2008)

Banned because your radioactive and SO ZETTA SLOOOOOOOW!!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Nov 29, 2008)

Banned because you ranting


----------



## Law (Nov 29, 2008)

Banned because I don't know who you are.


----------



## Minox (Nov 29, 2008)

Banned because not even the law can stop you from being banned.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 29, 2008)

Banned because Castlevanis still p0wns Spidey!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Shanoa could slice Spiderman any time of day or night!!


----------



## Minox (Nov 29, 2008)

Banned because Soma Cruz is way cooler than Shanoa.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 29, 2008)

Yeah, but you know what would most people say!!

Banned for lack of boobies!


----------



## Mei-o (Nov 29, 2008)

Banned for giving me a paralyzing fear of rabbits!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 29, 2008)

Banned because I'm guessing you watched the video


----------



## MegaAce™ (Nov 29, 2008)

Banned because your a mod and your hair looks cool


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 29, 2008)

Banned for sharing the same opinion as many here!

And thanks!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Nov 29, 2008)

Banned cuz MegaAceAttorneyMan never say Objection!


----------



## Minox (Nov 29, 2008)

Banned for thinking that the man in the picture is Toni.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Nov 29, 2008)

Banned for thinking i think that man in toni's picture is toni
actually i meant the HAIR


----------



## Minox (Nov 29, 2008)

I was wrong then, but you're still banned


----------



## MegaAce™ (Nov 29, 2008)

banned for being DOUBLE wrong dude


----------



## Minox (Nov 29, 2008)

Banned for trying to outsmart me.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Nov 29, 2008)

Banned for... ehm nothing.


----------



## Minox (Nov 29, 2008)

Banned for trying to ban me for nothing


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 29, 2008)

Banned because Minox_IX is rarely in wrong, but you tricked him this time!!

EDIT: Minox you're one fast smellybelly!! (whatever it is)


----------



## MegaAce™ (Nov 29, 2008)

Banned cuz this war about who pwn who is getting on my nerves


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 29, 2008)

Banned for not supporting Shanoa!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Nov 29, 2008)

Banned because I am supporting Castlevania!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*zetta slow*


----------



## MegaAce™ (Nov 29, 2008)

Banned because you interrupted me by watching scrubs


----------



## jowan (Nov 29, 2008)

banned for joinig yesterday


----------



## MegaAce™ (Nov 29, 2008)

banned for knowing that i joined yesterday


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 29, 2008)

Banned because everyone can see when you joined!


----------



## Reym (Nov 29, 2008)

banned because i know you didnt join yesterday agentgamma *points the finger*

edit: im slower than a pingong


----------



## xalphax (Nov 29, 2008)

banned for not yet posting in a regular section of the forum.


----------



## Reym (Nov 29, 2008)

banned because i love this section more than others


----------



## xalphax (Nov 29, 2008)

banned because you are right, its one of the best


----------



## MegaAce™ (Nov 29, 2008)

banned because i'm playing castlevania right now






 reym im not agentgamma


----------



## B-Blue (Nov 29, 2008)

Banned because I object


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 29, 2008)

Objection!!! 
banned becuase i know its you agentgamma


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 29, 2008)

Banned in order to protect tiny little woodland gnomes across the world.


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 29, 2008)

banned for lateness everyone me included


----------



## B-Blue (Nov 29, 2008)

lol we all posted at the same time


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 29, 2008)

Banned because an chaos is happening!


----------



## xalphax (Nov 29, 2008)

banned because there is always chaos in this thread!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Nov 29, 2008)

Reym said:
			
		

> banned because i know you didnt join yesterday agentgamma *points the finger*
> 
> edit: im slower than a pingong
> 
> ...



DarkRey aren't you Reym?
AND NO IM NOT AGENTGAMMA 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[email protected]: 

Banned cuz this isn't an chaos thiz iz World destruction!!


----------



## xalphax (Nov 29, 2008)

banned because winter on the northern hemisphere is too dark for me.

need  more than 1000 lux


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 29, 2008)

Banned cos this isn't world destruction, the Chrono Trigger (J) thread was world destruction! every time I turn around to post, you're there waiting to strike!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Nov 29, 2008)

Banned because Shanoa p0wn spiderwoman

*always there to strike cuz he is bored 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 29, 2008)

Banned for thinking the banning games is the blog section!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Nov 29, 2008)

xcdjy said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Banned because you forgot to copy the three little


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 29, 2008)

Banned cos you should have typed it all out, don't be lazy next time!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(Heh heh j/k mate)


----------



## MegaAce™ (Nov 29, 2008)

banned cuz i livin in a world without you *hate's song*


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 29, 2008)

Banned for editing your post and then forcing me to edit mine and causing my lazy ass extra work!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Nov 29, 2008)

banned because you can not ban me with dave's statement

EDIT:
Dave i ban you cuz you let me look like i am zetta slow!!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 29, 2008)

Banned for


----------



## MegaAce™ (Nov 29, 2008)

banned for


----------



## MegaAce™ (Nov 29, 2008)

banned for banning me for some frikkin word


----------



## MegaAce™ (Nov 29, 2008)

banned because i don't understand you and im not agentgamma


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 29, 2008)

MegaBan™


----------



## MegaAce™ (Nov 29, 2008)

win.

b1ngBANg


----------



## cosmo2389 (Nov 29, 2008)

OBJECTIBANNED!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Nov 29, 2008)

COSMOBANND!!
&bannd cuz ur back


----------



## cosmo2389 (Nov 29, 2008)

Banned because you came back before me!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Nov 29, 2008)

Banned because i was all day long here ... without the time i was watching scrubs


----------



## cosmo2389 (Nov 29, 2008)

Banned because you're an android (or is it cyborg) and you, unlike SOME people *ahem*, don't have to sleep!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Nov 29, 2008)

banned because your ds  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 is getting aids


----------



## cosmo2389 (Nov 29, 2008)

Banned for hating on my DS!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Nov 29, 2008)

banned for not having a silver ds lite


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 29, 2008)

Banned for not having half white, half transparent NDS Lite!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Nov 29, 2008)

banned for having that ds


----------



## cosmo2389 (Nov 29, 2008)

Banned for not having a Pikachu pop art DS!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Nov 29, 2008)

Banned because it must be so


----------



## cosmo2389 (Nov 29, 2008)

Banned for being correct!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Nov 29, 2008)

banned because this sp doesn't have a chance against the wall behind it





 |||||||||||||


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 29, 2008)

banned
are u serious?!!!
look i still have it


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 29, 2008)

Banned because SP p0wns!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Nov 29, 2008)




----------



## Reym (Nov 29, 2008)

banned for truth


----------



## MegaAce™ (Nov 29, 2008)

banned for right


----------



## Reym (Nov 29, 2008)

banned for fake


----------



## MegaAce™ (Nov 29, 2008)

banned for being zetta slow


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 29, 2008)

Banned for being beta fast?!


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 29, 2008)

banned for being alpha slow


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 29, 2008)

Banned for being Gamma Rey!!


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 29, 2008)

I havent banned you today, have a ban!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Nov 29, 2008)

@Toni: banned for being Toni Deltaonij

@p1ng: have a break, have a ganBAN


----------



## xalphax (Nov 29, 2008)

medium ban coming right up!

or did you want your ban well done?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 29, 2008)

Ban in before MegaAce!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Nov 29, 2008)

AN xalphax appeared!!

what will you do?
- Attack
- Magic
- Ban
|_> Totally Ban 999MP

You Cast An Totally BAN!!!







You sucessfully banned xalphax

EDIT: TONIIII HOW DID YOU NOW THAT IM SO SLOW?!


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 29, 2008)

Did I just get GangBanned?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Banned out of revenge and confusion!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 29, 2008)

Banned because everyone is LATE!!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Nov 29, 2008)

^Banned for being so fast
V Banned for being prepared to be not so slowly


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 29, 2008)

Banned because all this is illusion, and I can manipulate with ever one of you here!!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Nov 29, 2008)

Banned cuz Shanoa lost her memory


----------



## jowan (Nov 29, 2008)

banned because me too


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 29, 2008)

banned because i dont know who will get infront of my ban but whatever happens one thing is sure 
i will kick their virtual asses!!


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 29, 2008)

Kick whos ass?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Banp0wn!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Nov 29, 2008)

banned because i will ban you before alpha can do it


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 29, 2008)

Scarbanned you f***ing co-ca-roach!


----------



## Minox (Nov 29, 2008)

Banned for changing back to that avatar again.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Nov 29, 2008)

Banned for knowing his old avatar


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 29, 2008)

banned for the same reason


----------



## MegaAce™ (Nov 29, 2008)

banned for thinking i known p1ng's avatar


----------



## xalphax (Nov 29, 2008)

banned for a totally different, yet very significant reason!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Nov 29, 2008)

banned for posting a ban at 08:18 PM
& banned because i jack out now

- Jack out MegaAceAttorneyMan -


----------



## xalphax (Nov 29, 2008)

banned because you meant jack off


----------



## cosmo2389 (Nov 29, 2008)

Banned for sexual (or lack there of) reference!


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 29, 2008)

Banned because your sig still reminds me of rape


----------



## cosmo2389 (Nov 29, 2008)

Banned because your sig reminds me of hate!


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 29, 2008)

banned because ur sig reminds me of smurfrape


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 29, 2008)

Banned because your sig reminds me of Prime


STR8 RIPPIN YO!


----------



## cosmo2389 (Nov 29, 2008)

Banned because your sig contains smoke and smoking is bad for you health!


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 29, 2008)

banned because my sig should only remind you of radioactivity only


----------



## cosmo2389 (Nov 29, 2008)

Banned for late!


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 29, 2008)

Early ban


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 29, 2008)

Banned for Monster Mutant Boogie!!


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 29, 2008)

Banned because I just realised we are on 16.000 bans now


----------



## cosmo2389 (Nov 29, 2008)

Banned for not mentioning I had the 16000th ban!


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 29, 2008)

Banned for not deserving it


----------



## cosmo2389 (Nov 29, 2008)

Banned for putting a man down!


----------



## CIJC (Nov 29, 2008)

^^^^^^  banned for banning your banner


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 29, 2008)

banned for banning a banner who banned a banner who banned a banned while getting banned by the below banner who got banned by another banner while getting banned by me


----------



## xalphax (Nov 29, 2008)

banned because i feel dizzy after reading all that


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 29, 2008)

Banned for bothering to read it all, when you know it's going to be pointless in the end!


----------



## Monty101 (Nov 29, 2008)

whats a good site to get games on acekard 2?

*BANNED!!*


----------



## Law (Nov 29, 2008)

Banned for de-railing the damn thread.

Also, Rom Request? No-no.

@ Toni

Banned for not having enough Blue/Cyan in your Avatar/Signature.


----------



## xalphax (Nov 29, 2008)

wrong thread, wrong subsection, BANNED!

arrgghhh... Law... Banned out of the blue


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 29, 2008)

Banned because that post made me laugh hard!!


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 29, 2008)

Banned because I thought I was the only one who made you hard!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 29, 2008)

Banned for 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 -ing me!!


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 29, 2008)

Yet another sexually suggestive ban! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




lol


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 29, 2008)

Banned because it's always like that


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 29, 2008)

I love you like a brother, but still banned!


----------



## cosmo2389 (Nov 29, 2008)

Banned for man-love!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 29, 2008)

Banned because that's no reason to ban!


----------



## cosmo2389 (Nov 29, 2008)

Banned for saying that my previous ban was a reasonless ban!


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 29, 2008)

Banned because I dont love you!

Brother!


----------



## cosmo2389 (Nov 29, 2008)

Banned for lack of love! 

Also, haven't I mentioned it to you that my gender is a well kept secret!? All pronouns used in reference to me have to be genderless!


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 29, 2008)

Ok

Banned for being a t******!

p0wned!


----------



## cosmo2389 (Nov 29, 2008)

Banned for making false accusations! I'm not a t******, I just keep my gender a secret!


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 29, 2008)

Banned because no one cares about your secret lol


----------



## cosmo2389 (Nov 29, 2008)

Banned for carelessness!!


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 29, 2008)

Banned for failing at being a trap


----------



## Raika (Nov 30, 2008)

Banned, he/she's a human, not a trap.


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 30, 2008)

Banned because I thought the next ban would never come!

Banned for keeping me waiting.


----------



## Raika (Nov 30, 2008)

Banned, you should be thanking me for giving you a reason to ban.


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 30, 2008)

Oh is it?

Unreasonable ban!


----------



## Raika (Nov 30, 2008)

Oh Really? 

Reasonable ban!


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 30, 2008)

Banned as I have the two best things ever!

PORN AND COOKIES!!


----------



## Raika (Nov 30, 2008)

Banned, nobody cares.


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 30, 2008)

Banned as my imaginary friend Bloo does >_>


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 30, 2008)

Banned cos that reminds me of the time I accidentally starved my imaginary friend to death, he was a snurploo from the planet Trundom.


----------



## cosmo2389 (Nov 30, 2008)

Banned because Raika has a cooler pic!


----------



## Raika (Nov 30, 2008)

Banned, what?


----------



## cosmo2389 (Nov 30, 2008)

Banned because I gave you a complement! I like your avatar better than his, your's is quite festive and cute while his badly Photoshopped and creepy!


----------



## Raika (Nov 30, 2008)

Banned, thanks!
PS. I like your sig it's funny.


----------



## Tall Alien (Nov 30, 2008)

screw this. stop banning each other. we should care for each other. its called friendship. stop this violence. its all about love!

also i ban raika....nothings funny here


----------



## Frog (Nov 30, 2008)

Banned for attempting to ruin the ban game!


----------



## Tall Alien (Nov 30, 2008)

banned for thinking i really can do that >_>


----------



## Frog (Nov 30, 2008)

Banned as all revolutionaries must be eliminated.


----------



## Hehe Moo (Nov 30, 2008)

Banned for being a noob... telling us not to ban each other.


----------



## Raika (Nov 30, 2008)

Banned, you were slow but i agree!


----------



## Frog (Nov 30, 2008)

banned for calling me a noob  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and the weird part is, i didn't even say anything!

ok, that time i was slow...


----------



## Tall Alien (Nov 30, 2008)

i should ban everyone from the EOF because they waste their time not getting there post count up

*bans self*


----------



## Hehe Moo (Nov 30, 2008)

Banned or pointing out how slow I am T_T

EDIT: How did I know I'd be too slow again?


----------



## Raika (Nov 30, 2008)

Banned, today is slow day.


----------



## Tall Alien (Nov 30, 2008)

banned


----------



## Hehe Moo (Nov 30, 2008)

Banned, I named you as the biggest spammer on GBATemp.

I really am so freaking slow


----------



## Tall Alien (Nov 30, 2008)

banned


----------



## cosmo2389 (Nov 30, 2008)

Double-Banned for excelling in height and coming from a world other than this one!


----------



## Hehe Moo (Nov 30, 2008)

Banned for having gays in your sig.


----------



## Tall Alien (Nov 30, 2008)

banned for thinking rather gay thoughts apparently


i mean i thot the one with gray hair was a girl. so im not thinking gay, right?


----------



## Hehe Moo (Nov 30, 2008)

Banned for not even having a sig and avvy.


----------



## Tall Alien (Nov 30, 2008)

banned


----------



## MyauChanDesu (Nov 30, 2008)

Tall Alien said:
			
		

> banned



banned for not saying any reasons for banning Hehe Moo


----------



## Tall Alien (Nov 30, 2008)

banned =p


----------



## Raika (Nov 30, 2008)

....take that.


----------



## iPikachu (Nov 30, 2008)

Banned for not even having the word "banned" in your post and only saying "take that"


----------



## cosmo2389 (Nov 30, 2008)

Banned for using the word "banned" twice in your post!


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 30, 2008)

Banned for the irony.


----------



## cosmo2389 (Nov 30, 2008)

Banned for noticing it!


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 30, 2008)

Banned for underestimating my captain obvious skills.


----------



## Frog (Nov 30, 2008)

banned for having captain obvious skills.


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 30, 2008)

Banned for being jealous of such a gifted power I have.


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 30, 2008)

Banned as it isnt a gifted power >_>


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 30, 2008)

Banned for wishing to have my account!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Nov 30, 2008)

Banned for knowing that i wish to have your account


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 30, 2008)

Banned as I WAS THE ONE who said that, MegaAce


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 30, 2008)

Banned because my account isn't that different from yours!


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 30, 2008)

Banned as you're a Ghostbuster moderator!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 30, 2008)

Banned because, good you're not a ghost!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Nov 30, 2008)

Banned because you are RADICAL badass radioactive


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 30, 2008)

Banned because you are not RADICAL badass radioactive


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 30, 2008)

Banned because he actually can't be radioactive!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Nov 30, 2008)

Banned for wrongliness  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i can be radioactive but few seconds later i would explode


----------



## xalphax (Nov 30, 2008)

banned because


----------



## MegaAce™ (Nov 30, 2008)

banned because what


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 30, 2008)

Banned to stop someone else from banning you!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Nov 30, 2008)

Banned for good day


----------



## xalphax (Nov 30, 2008)

banned because "because" is actually my favorite reason.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Nov 30, 2008)

Banned as i ban you to be banned


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 30, 2008)

Banned as i ban you to be banned


----------



## MegaAce™ (Nov 30, 2008)

banned for repeating some shitz


----------



## Raika (Nov 30, 2008)

Banned, my sig was made in 10 seconds.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 30, 2008)

Banned because radioactivity wouldn't make you explode, it would make you "decompose"

EDIT: Raika, I can't believe you decided to post RIGHT NOW!!


----------



## Raika (Nov 30, 2008)

Banned, haha! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'm aiming for 5 seconds the next time!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 30, 2008)

Banned for not having a 2 second sig!


----------



## Raika (Nov 30, 2008)

Banned, ok i'll show you what i can do!
EDIT: Happy now?


----------



## MegaAce™ (Nov 30, 2008)

Banned for Tonis sake


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 30, 2008)

Banned for living "near" me!


----------



## xalphax (Nov 30, 2008)

banned because your half-life period is approaching ^^


----------



## MegaAce™ (Nov 30, 2008)

banned for living in germany ^^


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 30, 2008)

Banned for hypocrisy!


----------



## Raika (Nov 30, 2008)

banned for hypdospttgiwhujrgikprocity.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Nov 30, 2008)

Banned for not playing Castlevania OoE


----------



## MegaAce™ (Nov 30, 2008)

banned for playing it


----------



## MegaAce™ (Nov 30, 2008)

banned for knowing what hypocrisity is


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 30, 2008)

Banned because Tony Hawk would beat Spidy in the Skate contest!

Damn, MegaAce!! Stop jumping in front of me!


----------



## Raika (Nov 30, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Banned because *Toni* Hawk would beat Spidy in the Skate contest!
> 
> Damn, MegaAce!! Stop jumping in front of me!


Fix'd


----------



## MegaAce™ (Nov 30, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Banned because Tony Hawk would beat Spidy in the Skate contest!
> 
> Damn, MegaAce!! Stop jumping in front of me!


That was revenge  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Banned for being a raichu


----------



## Raika (Nov 30, 2008)

Banned for off-topic ban.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Nov 30, 2008)

banned for banning in the "you are banned" game


----------



## CIJC (Nov 30, 2008)

banned for banning the banner who banned before you, in the "you are banned" game!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Nov 30, 2008)

banned for having the same number of posts i have!


----------



## Law (Nov 30, 2008)

Banned for flooding the EOF with posts.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Nov 30, 2008)

Banned for banning another banner while he was banning an person who really 
needs to be banned because he banned the banner above him who banned a banner
while he was banning an banned banner
that banned banner was banning because he banned another banning banner
and this ban isnt a ban 
this is a special ban for you


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 30, 2008)

Banned because you should check the other parts of this forum......we have discussion about consoles, and lots of other good stuff, not just EoF


----------



## MegaAce™ (Nov 30, 2008)

banned for being halpful


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 30, 2008)

Banned because it's nice to be helpful...This community was helpful to me, so it would be fair to give some part of that what I gained, back!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Nov 30, 2008)

banned for such pretty argument


----------



## xalphax (Nov 30, 2008)

banned for crying in a thread where you have to be tough to survive!

HARDBAN!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Nov 30, 2008)

HARDEST OBJECTIONBAN!


----------



## xalphax (Nov 30, 2008)

pffffft ban


----------



## Raika (Nov 30, 2008)

Psssssst ban.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 30, 2008)

LOUD BAAAN!!!


----------



## xalphax (Nov 30, 2008)

deaf ban


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 30, 2008)

Blind ban!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Nov 30, 2008)

*BIG BAN*


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 30, 2008)

Big Ban-g


----------



## xalphax (Nov 30, 2008)

banned because radioactivity is what makes the world REALLY go round!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Nov 30, 2008)

Castlebania


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 30, 2008)

mega BAN


----------



## MegaAce™ (Nov 30, 2008)

face ban


----------



## xalphax (Nov 30, 2008)

dark banishing


----------



## MegaAce™ (Nov 30, 2008)

holy ban


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 30, 2008)

holy grail ban


----------



## MegaAce™ (Nov 30, 2008)

Deutsche Ban


----------



## xalphax (Nov 30, 2008)

how much delay had that previous ban? ^^

banned!


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 30, 2008)

mhh...0.0013 nanosecs ?
banned


----------



## oliebol (Nov 30, 2008)

no 0.0014 nanosecs, BAnned


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 30, 2008)

uhh okey ban


----------



## MegaAce™ (Nov 30, 2008)

donkey ban


----------



## oliebol (Nov 30, 2008)

Banned because you're new and you already have the most posts in this thread


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 30, 2008)

Banned because he has many, but it'll take him a lot more to reach certain few members!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Nov 30, 2008)

banned because i come in this thread only at page 1049!!


----------



## oliebol (Nov 30, 2008)

Banned because I was here when we reached page 1000


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 30, 2008)

banned because i will keep playing until i die


```
Total Cumulative Posts 544 
( 0.9 per day / 0.04% of total forum posts )ÂÂ
Most active in The Edge of the Forum
( 1248 posts/ 65% of this member's active posts )
```





im sure toni has reached 5,000 posts in the eof


----------



## MegaAce™ (Nov 30, 2008)

banned because you are ban #16148


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 30, 2008)

banned for not having enough proof for the ban


----------



## MegaAce™ (Nov 30, 2008)

lolwut ban


----------



## Law (Nov 30, 2008)

Banned because all of your reasons for banning are nonsensical.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Nov 30, 2008)

liar ban


----------



## Law (Nov 30, 2008)

Banned because you just proved my damn point. Stop trolling in this area. The banned game used to be full of witty replies and retorts, but recently all the bans have been "LOLSORANDUM" and it's getting really fucking bad lately. Is that how this thread gets 20~ pages a day? Because of crap? At least some people still try and put effort into their bans.


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 30, 2008)

u mean a post like this 

wtf ban

??


----------



## Law (Nov 30, 2008)

DarkRey said:
			
		

> u mean a post like this
> 
> wtf ban
> 
> ??



If there's no reason behind the *ban*.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 30, 2008)

Ban that was caused by your post in front of me  Law


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 30, 2008)

That's just banning ridiculous that is!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 30, 2008)

Banned so you can stay tuned, and check pics in few moments.....my Bowler Hat will be up!!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 30, 2008)

Niiiice one! Not banned cos of uber-coolness!


----------



## Law (Nov 30, 2008)

Banned for breaking the rules of *the game*.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 30, 2008)

Ufff, Still, that was taken with the mobile phone....I'll have few better ones soon, I hope!!

Banned for liking me!

EDIT: Law, you smell and you push in line!!......
...
..
..
..
..
..
..
.
.
wait, no, you just smell


----------



## Law (Nov 30, 2008)

Banned because we both know it's a smell that you like.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 30, 2008)

Banned cos not only did you push in front of Toni but now me too!

(@Toni : The bowler hat does suit you mate!)


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 30, 2008)

banned for knowing things you're not supposed to.....






 thanks Trolley.........I wear it all the time!


----------



## Minox (Nov 30, 2008)

Selfban for being slow.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 30, 2008)

Ban just so I can totally sit on your head.....


----------



## Law (Nov 30, 2008)

Banned for blaming your slowness on a theoretical line that doesn't exist (i.e. there is no "pushing" infront of other people).

You too, TrolleyDave.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 30, 2008)

Banned for trying to mess with us using those long words......but you can't do anything!!!! BANNED!"!


----------



## oliebol (Nov 30, 2008)

.ban


----------



## cosmo2389 (Nov 30, 2008)

olieban!


----------



## oliebol (Nov 30, 2008)

OopsIfellonyouban


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 30, 2008)

WhereisLawtocleanthisthreadnowBAN!


----------



## xalphax (Nov 30, 2008)

Law lurks now ban


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 30, 2008)

I'm alone in the thread BAN!


----------



## Minox (Nov 30, 2008)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> Quoted ban.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 30, 2008)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> Minox_IX said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Quoted ban.


----------



## xalphax (Nov 30, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Minox_IX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 30, 2008)

xalphax said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Law (Nov 30, 2008)

Q-Q-Q-Quotebreaking ban.


----------



## xalphax (Nov 30, 2008)

banned in order to raise the awesomeness level of the thread again, so Law is satisfied.

ah, there you are.

now you can raise the awesomeness level all by yourself.... if i let you... BAN!!


----------



## Law (Nov 30, 2008)

Banned because all this thread needs to be awesome is a mounting from WildWon followed by some uNF sounds.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 30, 2008)

Banned because it's been a long time since WildWon had a time to play with us.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Makes me feel sad now.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I miss Wildy!


----------



## Tall Alien (Nov 30, 2008)

i deserved to be banned

everyone has to ban me now


----------



## Law (Nov 30, 2008)

Banned because you're on my ignore list.


@Toni Banned because you should have been in IRC earlier when he was mounting everybody!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 30, 2008)

I feel even sadder....I'm so sad that I don't even feel like banning (I'm really serious)


----------



## Law (Nov 30, 2008)

Selfban for making Toni feel sad


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 30, 2008)

You didn't actually make me sad, but WildWons absence did..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I hope he'll have some free time over the holidays now!


----------



## Tall Alien (Nov 30, 2008)

did you know that i banned tony plutonij right now?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 30, 2008)

Good, because you would be in trouble for banning me, Ton*i* Plutonij!


----------



## Tall Alien (Dec 1, 2008)

so? i banned tony plutonij


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 1, 2008)

Banned because it still isn't good enough!


----------



## Tall Alien (Dec 1, 2008)

banned


----------



## cosmo2389 (Dec 1, 2008)

Banned for lack of abuse of power!

EDIT:
Banned for getting in my way!


----------



## ENDscape (Dec 1, 2008)

Trust in the BANNED of the card. I Summon you!


----------



## Tall Alien (Dec 1, 2008)

i ban all things that exist


----------



## ENDscape (Dec 1, 2008)

Go BAN yourself.


----------



## cosmo2389 (Dec 1, 2008)

Banned for kitty-sig!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 1, 2008)

Banned for perv-sig..


----------



## Frog (Dec 1, 2008)

banned for quote-sig.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 1, 2008)

Banned for a new avatar that will make everyone go 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




APPROVED!!!


----------



## cosmo2389 (Dec 1, 2008)

Banned for mohawk!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 1, 2008)

You can't BAN me for that, people here love my mohawk!!

Banned for blasphemy!


----------



## cosmo2389 (Dec 1, 2008)

Banned for slander!

Seriously though, I have no problem with the mohawk and are glad to know you rock it! I just didn't have a better ban!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 1, 2008)

I know, I have no problem with you banning me over my mohawk (it has been done already here, I thing several times 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

I take nothing personally here..

Banned for explaining yourself!


----------



## cosmo2389 (Dec 1, 2008)

Banned for irony!


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 1, 2008)

Banned for banning Toni!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 1, 2008)

My savior!


----------



## cosmo2389 (Dec 1, 2008)

Banned for being hazardous to my health!


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 1, 2008)

Banned for not banning Toni for lack of ban!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 1, 2008)

Banned for suggesting him how to jump me!

p1ngy have you seen my new gentleman Bowler hat?!


----------



## cosmo2389 (Dec 1, 2008)

Banned for questions! No questions here, you can create other threads for that! J/k!


----------



## Frog (Dec 1, 2008)

banned for banning Toni.
what did he ever do to you!?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 1, 2008)

Banned because I really don't know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



He's been on my back for some time now!


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 1, 2008)

Banned for allowing other men on your back!


----------



## cosmo2389 (Dec 1, 2008)

Banned for ninja, they back other men all the time!


----------



## Galacta (Dec 1, 2008)

Banned as the men fell on you.


----------



## oliebol (Dec 1, 2008)

Banned as you are a miracle master!


----------



## Galacta (Dec 1, 2008)

Banned, its MIRRORCLE MASTER!
Source~
Go on youtube and search
"Ayumi Hamasaki Mirrorcle World"
EPIC WIN.


----------



## oliebol (Dec 1, 2008)

Banned for having a very weird word in your sig , you won but that's only because the letters are weird...


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 1, 2008)

Banned for the mr. game&watch in your sig doesn't turn around from the end backward to the start and again

he jumps to there


----------



## agentgamma (Dec 1, 2008)

Banned as Mr. Game and Watch is actually Chuck Norris


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 1, 2008)

Banned as Kyle Hyde is an ex-police member


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 1, 2008)

Banned because it's rude to point around with your finger!!


----------



## Raika (Dec 1, 2008)

Banned, but it's not rude pointing around with your toe!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 1, 2008)

Banned because that's impractical!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 1, 2008)

Banned because you don't use hair spray to make your hair spiky


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 1, 2008)

Banned for being completely wrong


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 1, 2008)

banned for using radioactive hair spray?


----------



## B-Blue (Dec 1, 2008)

banned cuz im bored


----------



## Raika (Dec 1, 2008)

Banned, im bored too.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 1, 2008)

Banned because boredom is no reason to ban someone!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 1, 2008)

banned as B-Blue has a blue whale in his ava instead of Albus


----------



## Frog (Dec 1, 2008)

banned as it's nice to meet you.


----------



## xalphax (Dec 1, 2008)

i cant ban you, then no frogs would be left!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 1, 2008)

Banned for having a nice legs there!

EDIT: Damn!


----------



## Raika (Dec 1, 2008)

inb4Toniedits....ban


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 1, 2008)

What the ..BAN?!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






(nice to meet you too Frog  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## cosmo2389 (Dec 1, 2008)

Banned for 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 robots can't make that face!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 1, 2008)

Banned as who was saying ima robot


----------



## Raika (Dec 1, 2008)

Banned, you're an android.


----------



## Frog (Dec 1, 2008)

Banned for hiding your true identity.
I KNOW WHO YOU ARE MR.ROBOT!!!

banned for getting in my way and protecting the robot from my awesomeness!


----------



## cosmo2389 (Dec 1, 2008)

Banned for letting Raika get in your way! Ninja tactics must be utilized!


----------



## Frog (Dec 1, 2008)

Banned for telling me what to do.
*shoots cosmo with my pirate ship.*


----------



## cosmo2389 (Dec 1, 2008)

Banned for frog hybrids!
*Shoots frog deer with rifle, it's hunting season where I am!*


----------



## Frog (Dec 1, 2008)

Banned as i counter you rifle shot with my laser eyes!

and besides, you can't kill reinfrogdeer... its almost Christmas.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 1, 2008)

Not banned because you'll have to pull Santa around!!


----------



## Veho (Dec 1, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Not banned because you'll have to pull Santa around!!


Well he can't do that if he's loitering around TEMP all the time, eh? Better to ban him so he could focus on the job. 


And ban you too, on general purposes.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 1, 2008)

Banned for banning your fellow citizen!!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 1, 2008)

Banned for not viewing the radioactive trees i made


----------



## Veho (Dec 1, 2008)

...well that's a nice little non sequitur there, Ace. It does nothing to set up a nice ban. No follow-through. Really. So now I'll just have to ban you out of caprice. Meh. 


I'm not happy about this at all. 


And Toni, you're banned for not looking at Ace's radioactive trees.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 1, 2008)

Banned for trying out my new avatar.
X-BAN


----------



## jowan (Dec 1, 2008)

banned for not showing me your radioactive trees, i wanted to see them


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 1, 2008)

MegaAce™ said:
			
		

> happy radioactive xmas



Banned for seeing the first one.
The second one must be updated


----------



## oliebol (Dec 1, 2008)

BANNED  for quoting a picture that large!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 1, 2008)

i'm gonna make you banned and break~


----------



## Mei-o (Dec 1, 2008)

Banned because I can't sleep due to too much mocha lattes.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 1, 2008)

Banned because are ya mean 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 to go at this time of day to bed?


----------



## Mei-o (Dec 1, 2008)

Banned because I'm asian, so yeah, it's already 12:11.


----------



## oliebol (Dec 1, 2008)

Banned, because you didn't tell if it's pm or am!


----------



## Mei-o (Dec 1, 2008)

Banned, very well, am.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 1, 2008)

Oh.. then i unterstand you.. BANNED


----------



## DarkRey (Dec 1, 2008)

a healthy filty ban for everyone!


how are u people ??


----------



## xalphax (Dec 1, 2008)

vitamin ban!


----------



## cosmo2389 (Dec 1, 2008)

Malnourishment ban!


----------



## oliebol (Dec 1, 2008)

mint ban!


----------



## cosmo2389 (Dec 1, 2008)

Cookie ban!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 1, 2008)

you are banRoll'd


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 1, 2008)

Can-O Ban


----------



## xalphax (Dec 1, 2008)

yes, we ban!


----------



## Law (Dec 1, 2008)

Banned because this thread is making me rage.


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 1, 2008)

Calming ban!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 1, 2008)

Trolley ban
(ban in before dave 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 1, 2008)

Banned for not expecting me!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 1, 2008)

ban because you are not posting after dave


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 1, 2008)

Banned because Dave dislikes you so much he left


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 1, 2008)

are you telling the truth?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




banny christmas


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 1, 2008)

Il be honest man, no one likes you here! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Banned for unpopularity!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 1, 2008)

yeah i already thought so.. 

































banned for making me sad


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 1, 2008)

Banned because your sadness brings me much joy!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 1, 2008)

Banned because you're cruel!! YAY, good p1ngy *taps on head


----------



## xalphax (Dec 1, 2008)

banned because you have evil pets!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 1, 2008)

Banned because p1ngy is just evil towards people that deserved it


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 1, 2008)

Thank the Lord your back Toni!

Banned for making me play with that guy so long!


(I think im slowly breaking his spirits  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Veho (Dec 1, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> (I think im slowly breaking his spirits
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Banned for breaking spirits! This game is supposed to teach people to get up and try again after suffering defeat, not to break people's spirits and crush their will to fight and stomp them into submission! Ban you now! And I bet you'll be right back out there banning! No squishing of dreams here! A ban is a minor inconvenience! Now go away before I ban you some more!


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 1, 2008)

Veho said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah usualy thats correct but me and Toni dont like the guy and we are trying to get rid of him forever!

Count yourself lucky that you are my Croatian brother!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Banned!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 2, 2008)

I don't think that Veho realizes what do you actually mean to Croatia, and how things would look without you!

BANNED for being one of the generals!


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 2, 2008)

If I am a General you are a dictator!

Banned for enslaving the nation!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 2, 2008)

Banned without even saying something funny cos I've been programming all day and now my brain feels like soft serve ice cream!


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 2, 2008)

Banned because that was still amusing


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 2, 2008)

Banned for pointing out a failure then!


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 2, 2008)

Banned because you never fail!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






well you do sometimes ;_;


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 2, 2008)

Banned for making me go 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and then double banned cos you've just reminded me that I still haven't watched those links you sent me.


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 2, 2008)

lol sorry if I made you go 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , banned for being one of my top five tempers!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Dont watch those links if your tired btw, some of that stuff is heavy!


----------



## cosmo2389 (Dec 2, 2008)

Banned for paddles! Paddles promote violence!


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 2, 2008)

Banned for returning


----------



## cosmo2389 (Dec 2, 2008)

Banned for staying!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 2, 2008)

Banned for fighting with the law.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 2, 2008)

*takes the spoon and eats Trolleys brain that is like soft served ice cream!


----------



## xalphax (Dec 2, 2008)

banned for eating a delicacy


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 2, 2008)

Banned cos my head feels much better now my brains been scooped out!


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 2, 2008)

Banned for entering the p1ngpong world of mindlessness


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 2, 2008)

Banned because we'll have two epic trolls now here!


----------



## xalphax (Dec 2, 2008)

banned as i only see one, where is the other?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 2, 2008)

Banned cos I have to admit I've been tempted to troll some people but fought the urge!  Although I can't say the same about my behaviour on YouTube, damned stupid people with internet connections!


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 2, 2008)

Banned because im a reformed epic troll!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 2, 2008)

Banned because you're still epic!!


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 2, 2008)

Thanks!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Banned because one day we shall moderate this place together!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






(well probably not 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 2, 2008)

Banned because you'll never know!!


----------



## xalphax (Dec 2, 2008)

banned because i will be banned before promoted i guess


----------



## Frog (Dec 2, 2008)

banned for doubting p1ngpong's ability to see the future.


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 2, 2008)

@ Toni lol banned because it would be weird having a mod with tons of warns, I wonder if id be able to remove my own warns?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





@frog lol banned for having an awesome avatar!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 2, 2008)

Banned because if you became a mod we would have to rename this place GBArkham Asylum because some people would go nuts! Str8 rippin yo!


----------



## ENDscape (Dec 2, 2008)

Banned because you will do more than that p1ng. The power will be yours HAHA.

Awww good one Trolley. Im going to have to self ban.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 2, 2008)

Banned so I can tell to p1ngy....staff doesn't even have the warn-o-meter!! There are no warns at staff


----------



## Frog (Dec 2, 2008)

banned for showing off you godly powers.


----------



## ENDscape (Dec 2, 2008)

Banned for jelousy


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 2, 2008)

Banned because Frog is a comrade, he's not jelouse of me!


----------



## xalphax (Dec 2, 2008)

banned for your overly self confident performance!


----------



## ENDscape (Dec 2, 2008)

True we radioactive are equal. So im going to have to ban you for spelling jealous wrong because i dont know what other reason to ban you.

OMGWTFCAKESBBQSAUCE you bastards!!! jk im too slow today :S


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 2, 2008)

Banned for admitting slowness


----------



## AXYPB (Dec 2, 2008)

Banned for excessive p1ng.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 2, 2008)

Banned for excessive pong.


----------



## xalphax (Dec 2, 2008)

banned for excessive programming


----------



## ENDscape (Dec 2, 2008)

Banned for excessive spam.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 2, 2008)

Banned for implanting the idea of hunger into my brain, now I need to go make a fried spam and egg sandwich!


----------



## AXYPB (Dec 2, 2008)

Banned for spam.


----------



## ENDscape (Dec 2, 2008)

Banned for eggs.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 2, 2008)

Banned for green ham and eggs.


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 2, 2008)

Banned for food poisoning and salmonella


----------



## cosmo2389 (Dec 2, 2008)

Banned for mentioning unpleasant illnesses!


----------



## agentgamma (Dec 2, 2008)

Banned as I have the power to post crappy music videos made by Australian Idol runner-ups AT MAH WILL!!


----------



## Galacta (Dec 2, 2008)

Banned as I have the powa to do dis,


----------



## oliebol (Dec 2, 2008)

Banned as  I'm not gonna post a vid


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 2, 2008)

Banned for breaking a combo!


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 2, 2008)

Banned for breaking his balls


----------



## Galacta (Dec 2, 2008)

banned for posting on the page with a number which is low and big!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 2, 2008)

Banned for messing with the time-space continuum, put it back the was it way.


----------



## Galacta (Dec 2, 2008)

Banned as you watched Stargate Continuum.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 2, 2008)

Banned as I haven't.


----------



## Galacta (Dec 2, 2008)

Banned, crap! The prediction has been failed!
If you said you would, it would be EPIC.
Like the falling.... oh crap.


----------



## Banger (Dec 2, 2008)

I am just going to beat you to the punch and ban myself.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 2, 2008)

banned for protection of Galacta  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



instead of him you've banned yourself

Protectban


----------



## Holaitsme (Dec 2, 2008)

Banned for pixel touch.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 2, 2008)

Banned for changing the sig and ava but NOT the prinny!!
ban cuz there is no pixel touch


----------



## agentgamma (Dec 2, 2008)

Banned for a larger sig than allowed


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 2, 2008)

ehm.. really?

Banned for not knowing my sig is build of two pictures


----------



## agentgamma (Dec 2, 2008)

Banned as April May sprites are better!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 2, 2008)

Banned. Who is April May?


----------



## Holaitsme (Dec 2, 2008)

Banned for not knowing the legendary bust of april may.


----------



## agentgamma (Dec 2, 2008)

Banned as you have to see it to beleive it!
Here it is!




UP DOWN UP DOWN O_O


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 2, 2008)

banned for showing me that girl  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i just forgot her name

Banned for not being at school


----------



## agentgamma (Dec 2, 2008)

Banned as I was too busy looking at the boobies!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 2, 2008)

Banned for not seeing April May in that form


----------



## agentgamma (Dec 2, 2008)

Banned as more games need huge boobies


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 2, 2008)

Banned as the games only have to bring Matsumoto in the story.


----------



## cosmo2389 (Dec 2, 2008)

Banned for double pointing! Didn't Toni tell you that pointing is bad!


----------



## Holaitsme (Dec 2, 2008)

Banned for pointing that out! so you are as bad as him.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 2, 2008)

Banned cuz i think Toni said something like this
but i don't think he has something against radioactive pointing


----------



## Holaitsme (Dec 2, 2008)

Banned for lies!! we all know his true ambitions.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 2, 2008)

Banned for not saying what his true ambitions are


----------



## Holaitsme (Dec 2, 2008)

Banned because they are secrets that he confided with the radioactive force.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 2, 2008)

Banned for being member of the Radioactive Force...

i would like to be a member too..


----------



## Holaitsme (Dec 2, 2008)

Banned becuase all you have to do is post in the recruit thread.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 2, 2008)

Banned for only saying to post in a thread.
which thread?


----------



## Holaitsme (Dec 2, 2008)

Banned because I approve your bump.
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=108478


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 2, 2008)

*selfban for dumbness*

Banned for showing me a thread that i supposed to have killed


----------



## xalphax (Dec 2, 2008)

banned because you cant kill that thread, even if you tried


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 2, 2008)

yeah, you're right.

Banned for thinking that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but you're right.. i can't do that


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 2, 2008)

Banned because Radioactive Force is unbeatable!!


----------



## Veho (Dec 2, 2008)

Banned because only Batman is unbeatable! Given enough lead, that is.


----------



## xalphax (Dec 2, 2008)

banman is unbeatable!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 2, 2008)

Banned for a great comeback!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 2, 2008)

Banned for saying in the past that pointing is bad!!


----------



## Holaitsme (Dec 2, 2008)

Banned for banning the moderator.


----------



## xalphax (Dec 2, 2008)

banned because you did that way before him


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 2, 2008)

Spoiler



spoiler ban


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 2, 2008)

```
Code ban!
```


----------



## xalphax (Dec 2, 2008)

banned for changing your avatar


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 2, 2008)

Banned because he has a radioactive nose


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 2, 2008)

Banned because he is Toni the green nosed moderator!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 2, 2008)

banned as it looks pretty cool


----------



## oliebol (Dec 2, 2008)

banned as it doesn't look pretty cool, it looks very cool xD


----------



## xalphax (Dec 2, 2008)

banned because i like goudse kaas


----------



## oliebol (Dec 2, 2008)

banned because I like cheddar


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 2, 2008)

thats a 



Spoiler



nacho bear


 ban


----------



## oliebol (Dec 2, 2008)

no its a



Spoiler



armadillo burrito



ban


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 2, 2008)

nacho + taco =


Spoiler



*BAN!*


----------



## oliebol (Dec 2, 2008)

*ban*ana + nacho=



Spoiler



big *ban*ana nacho BAN


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 2, 2008)

*GBANTEMP*


----------



## DarkRey (Dec 2, 2008)

banned for discriminating the gbatemp's name!!!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 2, 2008)

BAN-DS, so better?


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 2, 2008)

No its not better, so banned!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 2, 2008)

:yayban:


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 2, 2008)

Have an early Christmas ban


----------



## science (Dec 2, 2008)

banned for conning me into giving you $2,880


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 2, 2008)

Banned for being conned by a notorious internet troll


----------



## AXYPB (Dec 2, 2008)

Banned as I'm posting from a McBook and I'm having a miserable time using it.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 2, 2008)

Banned for arguing with the waiter in your favourite Pizza parlour about the cost of fish and chips today.


----------



## Minox (Dec 2, 2008)

Banned because I haven't banned you for your new avatar yet.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 2, 2008)

Banned for banning someone because of their Fozzie Bear avatar, he's a true comic genius!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 2, 2008)

BANNED FOR THE NEW AVATAR, AND NO SANTA HAT ON IT!!


----------



## Minox (Dec 2, 2008)

Banned for being a hypocrite.


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 2, 2008)

Banned for winning Sweden's most handsome man ten years running


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 2, 2008)

Banned for being the shiniest trophy of them all, in the whole world!! (and beyond 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 2, 2008)

Banned for making me sit on your shelf and polish myself 24 hours a day!


----------



## xalphax (Dec 2, 2008)

banned for polishing a certain bodypart for too long


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 2, 2008)

Banned because if you looked at it you wouldbe blinded by its shininess!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 2, 2008)

Banned because certain Ali-G had similar reference in the movie!!


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 2, 2008)

Banned because I thought I was being original!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 2, 2008)

Banned for turning your back on me in the shoutbox, and spreading false rumors


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 2, 2008)

Rumour is I secretly enjoy banning you!


----------



## Holaitsme (Dec 3, 2008)

Banned for lies!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 3, 2008)

Rumor is that I publicly enjoy banning you!!

Damn Hola!!, Great Christmas Prinnie!


----------



## Holaitsme (Dec 3, 2008)

Banned for underestimating my post hopping bunny.


----------



## cosmo2389 (Dec 3, 2008)

Banned for living! Yeah, I said it!


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 3, 2008)

banned for-
how the hell did this topic get so big?!
oops banned myself for being off topic.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 3, 2008)

Banned cos I'm in a good mood! I'm ordering a 360 with 2 games on Friday and hopefully buying 4 second hand ones!


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 3, 2008)

Banned for getting a great console, dont pay attention to the Sony and wii fanboys!

edit: what games you getting?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 3, 2008)

Banned cos I never pay attention to fanboys, unless they're Sega Saturn fans obviously. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'm getting the 360 Arcade with PGR4 and Sega Tennis for 130 quid and I'm getting 4 other second hand ones for 20 quid.  I've got choices though, I think I know what I'm getting but here's the choices anyway

Gears Of War* or Assassins Creed
Saints Row* or Need For Speed Carbon
Stranglehold* or Kane and Lynch
and some football game.

The one's with the stars are the one's I'm probably gonna get.


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 3, 2008)

Yeah Id go with the ones you have marked with a star, although Assassins Creed is ok, but I preferred Mirrors Edge as a free running game. Football game wise, last years Fifa is really cheap pre-owned like 8 of your quids!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Banned btw


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 3, 2008)

Banned cos there's a bundle with Mirrors Edge for the same price as as the one I'm picking up! I'm tempted but I figure the 6 games I'm going for give a nice variety.  Just rechecked the second hand games that I've bookmarked and I missed MOH:Airborne earlier so I'm not sure if it's going to be either Gears of War or MOH.  Have you played it?


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 3, 2008)

Yeah MoH is ok, Gears is the best shooter on the 360 though! You might want to check out call of Duty 2 its probably well cheap by now and good for your WW2 fix, Call of duty 4 is awesome too! 

Banned again


----------



## cosmo2389 (Dec 3, 2008)

Banned for breathing!


----------



## agentgamma (Dec 3, 2008)

Banned as not breathing is much. much cooler!


----------



## theman69 (Dec 3, 2008)

Banned cause i haven't posted in a while.


----------



## Galacta (Dec 3, 2008)

Banned.


----------



## Raika (Dec 3, 2008)

banned


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 3, 2008)

Banned!


----------



## Raika (Dec 3, 2008)

banned


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 3, 2008)

:banned:


----------



## ShakeBunny (Dec 3, 2008)

Banned because that avatar is way too epic.

Here is the one I'm going to start using. Yay! It's...umm...us!


----------



## redact (Dec 3, 2008)

banned


----------



## ShakeBunny (Dec 3, 2008)

Banned.


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 3, 2008)

Banned for increasing our sexiness a thousand percent once again bro!


----------



## ShakeBunny (Dec 3, 2008)

Banned for complementing me. Thanks.


----------



## redact (Dec 3, 2008)

banned for taking compliments


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 3, 2008)

banned


----------



## agentgamma (Dec 3, 2008)

Banned for a FANTASTIC banning motive!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 3, 2008)

Fantastic BAN : Rise of the Banning Surfer


----------



## moosh01 (Dec 3, 2008)

^ you are Mega-banned because I said so


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 3, 2008)

you are OUH MAI GOD - banned cuz i prefer it


----------



## DarkRey (Dec 3, 2008)

banned because im desperately in need for some help


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 3, 2008)

banned for not saying what kind of help


----------



## DarkRey (Dec 3, 2008)

banned because u should figure it out by urself


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 3, 2008)

Banned because he doesn't know you well enough to figure it on his own!


----------



## agentgamma (Dec 3, 2008)

Banned because you know him well enough to figure it on your own!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 3, 2008)

Banned as I know most of "regulars" now! And I believe you too!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 3, 2008)

Banned cuz after my post in Radioactive Force it doesn't go on 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



an banned cuz i want to be a member


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 3, 2008)

Banned because you obviously haven't checked the first post in Radioactive Force blog!


----------



## xalphax (Dec 3, 2008)

banned because we will soon have to list who is not in the force because that list will be shorter


----------



## DarkRey (Dec 3, 2008)

banned because we dont need to remember all the stand up comedians who are against radioactive force


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 3, 2008)

Banned because all their tries were pretty pathetic if you ask me!


----------



## DarkRey (Dec 3, 2008)

banned because i dont need to ask...everyone knows that!!


----------



## cosmo2389 (Dec 3, 2008)




----------



## oliebol (Dec 3, 2008)




----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 3, 2008)




----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 3, 2008)




----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 3, 2008)




----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 3, 2008)




----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 3, 2008)




----------



## xalphax (Dec 3, 2008)




----------



## Holaitsme (Dec 3, 2008)




----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 3, 2008)




----------



## ENDscape (Dec 3, 2008)




----------



## Holaitsme (Dec 3, 2008)




----------



## ENDscape (Dec 4, 2008)




----------



## Holaitsme (Dec 4, 2008)




----------



## ENDscape (Dec 4, 2008)




----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 4, 2008)

MODERATED!!


----------



## Holaitsme (Dec 4, 2008)

to the edit bannton!


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 4, 2008)

p0wned!


----------



## Destructobot (Dec 4, 2008)

Spoiler



[title:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




]


----------



## Holaitsme (Dec 4, 2008)

@p1ng:Banned for not using the 'nearest neigbor' in photoshop thus blurring the creeper.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 4, 2008)

No p1ngy, not p0wn, but p0rn!!!!!


----------



## Banger (Dec 4, 2008)

Oh gawd youz were all moderated and for that you be bangerized! I mean banned!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 4, 2008)

MODERATED!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Haha, I love previous page..


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 4, 2008)

Holaitsme said:
			
		

> @p1ng:Banned for not using the 'nearest neigbor' in photoshop thus blurring the creeper.



Banned because p1ng isnt used to working with .png


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 4, 2008)

MODERATED!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Because you just did fine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Posts merged*

MODERATED!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Because you just did fine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Posts merged*

MODERATED!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Because you just did fine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Posts merged*



			
				Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> MODERATED!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 4, 2008)

Banned for going on a rampage!


----------



## Holaitsme (Dec 4, 2008)

Banned for being a rabbit.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 4, 2008)

MODERATED!!
MODERATED!!
MODERATED!!
MODERATED!!
MODERATED!!
MODERATED!!
MODERATED!!


----------



## xalphax (Dec 4, 2008)

banned for the echo effect


----------



## Banger (Dec 4, 2008)

Echo effect in reverse!!! Oh BANNED!


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 4, 2008)

p0wned!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 4, 2008)

Banned for echoing back!

Toni, you have been MODERATED!!


----------



## Holaitsme (Dec 4, 2008)

Due to Toni going crazy.

*THREAD LOCKED*


----------



## xalphax (Dec 4, 2008)

banned for power abuse


----------



## redact (Dec 4, 2008)

banned because i like science's new smiley


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 4, 2008)

Banned because I like mine more!


----------



## redact (Dec 4, 2008)

banned for exceeding your lifetime pwning limit (even if they did deserve it)


----------



## xalphax (Dec 4, 2008)

banned for getting all pwned up about p1ngys pwning limit!


----------



## Holaitsme (Dec 4, 2008)

Banned for being a pwnboy


----------



## redact (Dec 4, 2008)

banned for not converting to ircism, teh best religion evar!


----------



## Holaitsme (Dec 4, 2008)

Banned because ircism is a load of bullocks and shoutism is the way to go.


----------



## Raika (Dec 4, 2008)

Banned, my stomach hurts.... *runs off to the toilet*


----------



## Holaitsme (Dec 4, 2008)

Banned for being bulimic.


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 4, 2008)

Banned for being a fatty!


----------



## Raika (Dec 4, 2008)

banned, lolz. (my stomach still hurts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## ENDscape (Dec 4, 2008)

Banned for eating too much


----------



## cosmo2389 (Dec 4, 2008)

Banned for not eating enough!


----------



## Holaitsme (Dec 4, 2008)

Banned for eating just right.


----------



## Galacta (Dec 4, 2008)

Banned for eating.


----------



## Raika (Dec 4, 2008)

banned for not eating.


----------



## Galacta (Dec 4, 2008)

Banned as you replaced Bowser with Yoshi in your sig.


----------



## Tall Alien (Dec 4, 2008)

ban


----------



## Raika (Dec 4, 2008)

I dont wanna ban one word banners.


----------



## GameSoul (Dec 4, 2008)

Banned for being too fast.


----------



## Raika (Dec 4, 2008)

Banned, really?


----------



## GameSoul (Dec 4, 2008)

We do not tolerate speed demons. Move along plz.


----------



## Galacta (Dec 4, 2008)

GameSoul said:
			
		

> We do not tolerate speed demons. Move along plz.


Banned for not banning.


----------



## Raika (Dec 4, 2008)

f u


----------



## Galacta (Dec 4, 2008)

Raika said:
			
		

> f u


Banned, Meh.


----------



## Raika (Dec 4, 2008)

banned, wtf


----------



## Galacta (Dec 4, 2008)

Banned,


----------



## Raika (Dec 4, 2008)

banned.


----------



## Galacta (Dec 4, 2008)

Banned


----------



## Raika (Dec 4, 2008)

banned.


----------



## Galacta (Dec 4, 2008)

Banned.


----------



## Raika (Dec 4, 2008)

banned


----------



## Galacta (Dec 4, 2008)

Banned.


----------



## cosmo2389 (Dec 4, 2008)

Raika, Galacta, both of you are banned for making nearly a page of one word bans consisting of only the word "Banned." and lacking a reason behind the ban.

Furthermore you are re-banned for going back and forth for nearly a page between only the two of you!

So there! Both of you are banned!


----------



## Raika (Dec 4, 2008)

Banned.


----------



## Galacta (Dec 4, 2008)

cosmo2389 said:
			
		

> Raika, Galacta, both of you are banned for making nearly a page of one word bans consisting of only the word "Banned." and lacking a reason behind the ban.
> 
> Furthermore you are re-banned for going back and forth for nearly a page between only the two of you!
> 
> So there! Both of you are banned!








 You are banned for hurtin me feelings!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I shall make you pay!


----------



## Raika (Dec 4, 2008)

Banned, Galacta need any help?


----------



## Galacta (Dec 4, 2008)

Banned. This is help.





*Posts merged*

Banned. This is help.


----------



## Raika (Dec 4, 2008)

Banned.


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 4, 2008)

p0wned!


----------



## Galacta (Dec 4, 2008)

Banned, Herr.... Wheres the ban?
Noo! I lovey that smiley!


----------



## Holaitsme (Dec 4, 2008)

Banned someone call 206-984-2951 it'll make your day. 
Someone guessed the password and was able to change the message.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 4, 2008)

Banned for the utter stupidity of that banning.


----------



## Holaitsme (Dec 4, 2008)

Banned for making me look bad


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 4, 2008)

Banned 'cause I don't get no respect

/Rodney Dangerfield


----------



## Holaitsme (Dec 4, 2008)

Banned for making me google his name. btw why is google suddenly a noun on the internet.


----------



## GameSoul (Dec 4, 2008)

Banned for not realizing Google has always been a noun and onthe contrary, has been used as a verb on the internet.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 4, 2008)

Banned for claiming Google is a noun, while using it as a verb.

Late as always


----------



## Holaitsme (Dec 4, 2008)

That sure is google of you. 

Banned because know I used it as an adjective.

sub ban for being late.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 4, 2008)

I'm only late because you got me pregnant, Hola!

Banned for insensitivity


----------



## agentgamma (Dec 4, 2008)

Banned for sensitivity


----------



## Hehe Moo (Dec 4, 2008)

Banned for insensitivity.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 4, 2008)

Banned for copycatting


----------



## Hehe Moo (Dec 4, 2008)

Banned for not copycatting.


----------



## Veho (Dec 4, 2008)

Banned for not being banned.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 4, 2008)

Banned for having braided hair!


----------



## Veho (Dec 4, 2008)

I was young and needed the money! 


...no, wait... 

Um, anywayz, banned yourself.


----------



## cosmo2389 (Dec 4, 2008)

Banned for crying "Ni"!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 4, 2008)

Banned because you should be afraid of Ni! and in pain when hearing it..


----------



## WildWon (Dec 4, 2008)

Banned because "El-bow!" sends more fear.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 4, 2008)

Banned for coming to play again


----------



## xalphax (Dec 4, 2008)

banned for playing too much


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 4, 2008)

Banned!


----------



## Minox (Dec 4, 2008)

Banned for overusing that avatar.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 4, 2008)

Banned because I have to get one in now cos I get the feeling the Xbox360 underneath my telly and Stranglehold are going to be taking up alot of my time for the next few days.


----------



## Minox (Dec 4, 2008)

Banned for getting an Xbox 360.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 4, 2008)

Banned in the name of my poor mans 360 known as the Xbox360 Arcade.


----------



## ShakeBunny (Dec 4, 2008)

Banned in the name of love.


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 4, 2008)

Banned for owning a fantastic console  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





banned for getting in my way you sexy beast


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 4, 2008)

Banned cos you're right, it's an amazing bit of hardware!  Stranglehold is a fucking awesome game!


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 4, 2008)

Banned because I havent played it yet, I might download it later, also if you like boxing, fight night round 3 is awesome!


----------



## ShakeBunny (Dec 4, 2008)

Banned for giving me props in your sig. Thanks bro.


----------



## Minox (Dec 4, 2008)

Banned for defending penguins.


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 4, 2008)

Banned for handsome Swedish genetics!


----------



## ShakeBunny (Dec 4, 2008)

Banned because one ban just isn't enough to stop that level of sexy.


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 4, 2008)

Banned because this is the sexiest banning game threesome in history!


----------



## ShakeBunny (Dec 4, 2008)

Banned for being absolutely correct.


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 4, 2008)

Banned for two awesome avatars!


----------



## ShakeBunny (Dec 4, 2008)

Banned for being correct twice.


----------



## xalphax (Dec 4, 2008)

banned because the fastfood joints here close too early.

damn, i need something to eat now.


----------



## Rapfnny (Dec 4, 2008)

you are banned for being banned


----------



## ENDscape (Dec 4, 2008)

Banned for spelling funny wrong.


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 4, 2008)

Banned for not clicking his sig to see what hes on about


----------



## ENDscape (Dec 4, 2008)

Banned for thinking im serious. Serious ban is not so serious


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 4, 2008)

Banned because BANNING is always serious!


----------



## ENDscape (Dec 4, 2008)

Then that means, all those BANS i got... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 BANNED!


----------



## science (Dec 4, 2008)

BANNED FOR TYPING TOO SMALALALLALA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Minox (Dec 4, 2008)

Banned because I've always wanted to ban science.


----------



## Holaitsme (Dec 4, 2008)

This ban was brought to you by oxymoron, never speak of again. 
If you do I will stop posting for 10 days.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 4, 2008)

MODERATED!!


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 4, 2008)

p0wned!


----------



## Holaitsme (Dec 4, 2008)

Secret conspiracy between p1ngy and toni!?!? 
Banned for having evil plans.


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 5, 2008)

Banned because you could join us


----------



## ENDscape (Dec 5, 2008)

Banned because its a trap!


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 5, 2008)

Banned for being a trap newbie


----------



## ENDscape (Dec 5, 2008)

bANNED  for not making sense.


----------



## Holaitsme (Dec 5, 2008)

Banned for living up to the name pong your ping 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Damn you ENDscape.


----------



## Frog (Dec 5, 2008)

Banned for failure.


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 5, 2008)

You have won a ban!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 5, 2008)

Banned, have a MODERATION!!


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 5, 2008)

Banned for p1ngy neglect


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 5, 2008)

Banned because I missed your neglecting....when that happened?!


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 5, 2008)

Banned for not realising you neglect massive tiny  p1ngy!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 5, 2008)

Banned as I feel guilty now....what did I do wrong?


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 5, 2008)

Rumour is you leave p1ngy outside bars while you go drinking, banned for that!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 5, 2008)

Banned for letting such nasty lies to get to you..!!
Toni hasn't been drinking since January this year!!


----------



## Holaitsme (Dec 5, 2008)

Banned for being able to see my ip address....and my warn level....and a huge x over my sig and avatar...O_O


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 5, 2008)

Banned for Flaming and derailing and then, posting offensive material in the shoutbox


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 5, 2008)

Toni can see my ip??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





banned for opening my eyes


----------



## Holaitsme (Dec 5, 2008)

We all know your ip leads to hell p1ngpong 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and you are banned for that!


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 5, 2008)

Banned for looking an my pee


----------



## ShakeBunny (Dec 5, 2008)

Banned because your IP leads straight to Sexytown.


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 5, 2008)

Banned for being the mayor of sexytown!


----------



## ShakeBunny (Dec 5, 2008)

Banned for being the sexy hero that lurks in the shadows and protects Sexytown from evil.


----------



## redact (Dec 5, 2008)

banned for hitting on p1ngy, he's toni's


----------



## Raika (Dec 5, 2008)

Banned without a reason.


----------



## Frog (Dec 5, 2008)

banned with a reason.
i just haven't thought of it yet.


----------



## Holaitsme (Dec 5, 2008)

Banned for being the 'man' if you catch my drift.


----------



## Galacta (Dec 5, 2008)

Banned for being naked in public.


----------



## agentgamma (Dec 5, 2008)

Banned for being dressed in public.


----------



## Hehe Moo (Dec 5, 2008)

Banned because your avvy keeps nodding...

If you use blinking against me you FAIL.


----------



## agentgamma (Dec 5, 2008)

Banned as I use winking against you


----------



## xalphax (Dec 5, 2008)

banned because you have better weather at this time of the year


----------



## agentgamma (Dec 5, 2008)

Banned as going to Fiji at this time of year even better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It was quite nice last time I went (last year 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Plus you can go to a town and buy FAMICLONES and 3 in 1 pirated DVDS


----------



## jowan (Dec 5, 2008)

banned beacuase i havent gone to fiji


----------



## xalphax (Dec 5, 2008)

banned because fiji looks like a nice place to be


----------



## Raika (Dec 5, 2008)

banned


----------



## xalphax (Dec 5, 2008)

banned for inventing new smileys by the hour.


----------



## Raika (Dec 5, 2008)

xalphax said:
			
		

> banned for inventing new smileys by the minute.


fix'd


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 5, 2008)

Banned because your smiley doesn't have moderating skills!


----------



## Raika (Dec 5, 2008)

Banned, mine has the power to turn everything it looks at into MUSHROOMS!! MUSH POWAHH!!!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 5, 2008)

Banned because in that case, I'd be nuclear mushroom!!


----------



## Raika (Dec 5, 2008)

Banned, lol what the heck!


----------



## WildWon (Dec 5, 2008)

Banned for not understanding.

@Toni: Banned cause i'd give you a mushroom (cloud) tattoo!


----------



## xalphax (Dec 5, 2008)

banned for awesome new haircut :thumbsup:


----------



## ShakeBunny (Dec 5, 2008)

Banned because you sig makes me laugh.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 5, 2008)

Banned because lately I kinda have problem with recognizing you and p1ngpong..


----------



## Minox (Dec 5, 2008)

Banned for having problems with distinguishing p1ngpong, he's the one that always abuses this smilie:


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 5, 2008)

Banned because that was only a reason I took for BANNING.....I'd distinguish p1ngy blindfolded with him dressed as a girl!


----------



## Minox (Dec 5, 2008)

p1ngpong dressed as a girl?!?  Banned!


----------



## xalphax (Dec 5, 2008)

banned because if you are Minox the 9th, what happened to the other 8?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 5, 2008)

Banned for a reason already used!


----------



## ShakeBunny (Dec 5, 2008)

Banned because p1ngy and I are easy to distinguish. Just look for the sexier one.




Oh wait... umm... nevermind. Ban lifted.


----------



## Minox (Dec 5, 2008)

Banned for not following the rules of the game.


----------



## ShakeBunny (Dec 5, 2008)

Banned because the rules don't say that I can't lift a ban.


----------



## DarkRey (Dec 5, 2008)

banned because this isn't "Lift the ban" game ¬.¬


----------



## Minox (Dec 5, 2008)

Banned because lifting a ban is practically the same thing as not banning someone.

@DarkRey: Banned for getting in my way


----------



## ShakeBunny (Dec 5, 2008)

Banned, because having to use the word "practically" makes your statement "practically" false.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 5, 2008)

Banned because I want to post before Minox!


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 5, 2008)

Banned for wanting what you cant have


----------



## Minox (Dec 5, 2008)

Banned for not wanting what you can't have.


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 5, 2008)

Banned because one day I shall have you minox!


----------



## Minox (Dec 5, 2008)

Banned because you can always wish


----------



## Cablephish (Dec 5, 2008)

Banned for always having a weird eye for an avatar.

Ever gotten banned for this before?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 5, 2008)

Banned because it's not "some weird eye" it's HIS eye!


----------



## Veho (Dec 5, 2008)

Banned because you shouldn't condone chronic pink eye. 

Conjunctivitis is no laughing matter.


----------



## agentgamma (Dec 6, 2008)

Banned as cancer isn't either


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 6, 2008)

Banned because I saw an Indian that has a digital neck thingy!


----------



## Galacta (Dec 6, 2008)

Banned because of your ass.
( You have to remember this.) I posted this somewhere in this thread.


----------



## xalphax (Dec 6, 2008)

banned because sorry


----------



## jowan (Dec 6, 2008)

banned for apologizing


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 6, 2008)

Galacta said:
			
		

> Banned because of your ass.
> ( You have to remember this.) I posted this somewhere in this thread.


My ass is EPIC!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







jowan, banned because apologies are sometimes a way to go!!


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 6, 2008)

Banned for not having a DS-X compatible ass


----------



## CIJC (Dec 6, 2008)

BANNED FOR LOOKING AT HIS ASS


----------



## ENDscape (Dec 6, 2008)

Banned for not using youtube. You know you want to check it


----------



## Galacta (Dec 6, 2008)

Banned because Youtube is to broadcast yourself, not to ejaculate yourself.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Toni is that your


			
				Holaitsme said:
			
		

> sweet nintendo labeled ass.?


Looks sweet.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 6, 2008)

Banned because everybody already know about my ass!! And thank you!


----------



## Banger (Dec 6, 2008)

Banned for singing along...


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 6, 2008)

Banned because ass can't singalong!


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 6, 2008)

Banned because it can trumpet along!


----------



## Frog (Dec 6, 2008)

banned as my ass can play the triangle!


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 6, 2008)

Banned because I can conduct an orchestra with my fine ass!


----------



## Raika (Dec 6, 2008)

inb4someoneelsebans


----------



## cosmo2389 (Dec 6, 2008)

Banned because I am content!


----------



## agentgamma (Dec 6, 2008)

Banned because my contents may have shifted!


----------



## superdude (Dec 6, 2008)

banned for have a red hat with a black and white avatar


----------



## agentgamma (Dec 6, 2008)

Banned as it was meant like that.


----------



## cosmo2389 (Dec 6, 2008)

Banned because I said so! >.


----------



## Holaitsme (Dec 6, 2008)

Banned because you said wrong!


----------



## redact (Dec 6, 2008)

banned because you said so


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 6, 2008)

I have written your ban in stone


----------



## Raika (Dec 6, 2008)

Ban...


----------



## Galacta (Dec 6, 2008)

Banned cause i have a reason.
The mushroom disappeard after he carried it.


----------



## Frog (Dec 6, 2008)

Banned as i saw you steal the mushroom for your evil soup!


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 6, 2008)

Banned for cooking a fireflower curry


----------



## Frog (Dec 6, 2008)

Banned as you can have some. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



just be careful, it is hot.


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 6, 2008)

Yes, you should have a bowl of cooling ban cream!


----------



## Raika (Dec 6, 2008)

banned, freeeeeeze!


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 6, 2008)

Hot steamy ban bowl


----------



## Raika (Dec 6, 2008)

Ice cold sub-zero ban!


----------



## xalphax (Dec 6, 2008)

before-breakfast-ban


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 6, 2008)

banned cuz you missed me don't you?


----------



## xalphax (Dec 6, 2008)

banned because of course we did....  

...


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 6, 2008)

but i know that you are of course banned


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 6, 2008)

Banned because you came back and now, we're banning you!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 6, 2008)

banned because i was prepared for that and you not!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 6, 2008)

Banned because I have already saw all the bans there are to be seen!


----------



## Raika (Dec 6, 2008)

inb4someoneelsebans


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 6, 2008)

banafterraikaban


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 6, 2008)

I ban in your general direction


----------



## Raika (Dec 6, 2008)

Banned for general freeze head direction left vertical ban.


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 6, 2008)

Geometric ban


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 6, 2008)

damn ban


----------



## B-Blue (Dec 6, 2008)

banned 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





banned 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




banned 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




banned 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




banned 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




banned


----------



## Holaitsme (Dec 6, 2008)

you are not banned because that was a cool ban.


----------



## agentgamma (Dec 6, 2008)

you are banned because that wasn't a cool ban.


----------



## Holaitsme (Dec 6, 2008)

Banned for the irony.


----------



## redact (Dec 6, 2008)

banned for the lulz


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 6, 2008)

Banned for the fat..


----------



## ShakeBunny (Dec 6, 2008)

Banned for the slim...


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 6, 2008)

Banned for the fit.


----------



## Mei-o (Dec 6, 2008)

Banned because I'm staying up late, woohoo!


----------



## Holaitsme (Dec 6, 2008)

Banned for living!


----------



## Mei-o (Dec 6, 2008)

Banned for your existence!


----------



## xalphax (Dec 6, 2008)

poker ban


----------



## Mei-o (Dec 6, 2008)

Blackjack ban.


----------



## DarkRey (Dec 6, 2008)

banned because my neighbour said so


----------



## oliebol (Dec 6, 2008)

Banned because I say so!


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 6, 2008)

Banned because everyone demands it


----------



## xalphax (Dec 6, 2008)

banned in order to accomplish world peace!


----------



## Minox (Dec 6, 2008)

Banned because banning doesn't create world peace. It is world peace!


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 6, 2008)

World War ban


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 6, 2008)

Banned for closing that smurf thread!


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 6, 2008)

Banned because I p0wned the smurf thread


----------



## Veho (Dec 6, 2008)

Banned because you smurfed the smurf thread.


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 6, 2008)

Banned because if they filtered the word "p0wned" I would quit immediately!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 6, 2008)

Banned because in that case, I'd make you a little picture that would look like you wrote word p0wned, and give you a reason to stay!


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 6, 2008)

Banned because I demand a massive picture with the word "p0wned"


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 6, 2008)

Banned because you can get everything you want!


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 6, 2008)

Banned for spoiling tiny p1ngpong


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 6, 2008)

Banned because it's better to spoil then spill!


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 6, 2008)

Banned for spilling all over me


----------



## xalphax (Dec 6, 2008)

banned for spinning the whole day


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 6, 2008)

Banned because you killed the game.


----------



## xalphax (Dec 6, 2008)

banned because you want to do what with me?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 6, 2008)

Banned because I wanna lick your spam!

Alright!?!

*hungry*


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 6, 2008)

Banned for having epic biceps


----------



## geedub (Dec 6, 2008)

banned for molesting a turkey


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 6, 2008)

Banned because at Christmas time everybody stuffs a turkey!

edit: btw your avatar is over the size limit, n00b


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 6, 2008)

Banned for giving away 1337 'Temper seeeecrets.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 7, 2008)

Banned for being one of the biggest GBAtemp secrets!


----------



## Minox (Dec 7, 2008)

Banned because secrets are like perverts, they'll be exposed sooner or later.


----------



## superdude (Dec 7, 2008)

banned for exposeing people


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 7, 2008)

Banned for not exposing yourself


----------



## Szyslak (Dec 7, 2008)

Banned for not being a wolf.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 7, 2008)

o.O
Banned for not being an.....aardvark.


----------



## redact (Dec 7, 2008)

banned for not knowing an aardvark


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 7, 2008)

Banned for excessive hair, dood.


----------



## redact (Dec 7, 2008)

banned for excessive fur


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 7, 2008)

Banned for living in a climate that doesn't require so much fur, at this moment.


----------



## Galacta (Dec 7, 2008)

Banned because were living in a place where fur is ripped around the world.
( And blame it on the polar bears in Antartica!)


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 7, 2008)

Dood!

Banned for being Sir Spamalot.


----------



## Holaitsme (Dec 7, 2008)

Banned for getting touched by an angel.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 7, 2008)

INSTANT Prinnyban.


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 7, 2008)

Walker Texas Banner


----------



## Holaitsme (Dec 7, 2008)

When it bans, it suspends


----------



## Galacta (Dec 7, 2008)

Lets have a drink and ban ourselves.


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 7, 2008)

Dont you think youve had enough ban for one night?


----------



## Raika (Dec 7, 2008)

Banned, phoenix wright is a THUG??


----------



## Galacta (Dec 7, 2008)

Banned, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you wish.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 7, 2008)

This is an automatic mudkip-filtering ban.


----------



## Galacta (Dec 7, 2008)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> This is an automatic mudkip-filtering ban.


Herr Ban.


----------



## Raika (Dec 7, 2008)

Heee ban


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 7, 2008)

*S*Heee ban


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 7, 2008)

t****** Banny


----------



## Holaitsme (Dec 7, 2008)

p1ngpong is one person I'd like to ban bang.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 7, 2008)

*dons a pair of *GAY-BAN* sunglasses*


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 7, 2008)

Banned


----------



## Galacta (Dec 7, 2008)

Banned.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 7, 2008)

Poor guy.
Have a *BANNED*-aid


----------



## Galacta (Dec 7, 2008)

Banned,LOL im ready to rock!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 7, 2008)

you're Banned!

So go get your rocks off.....


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 7, 2008)

rock BANd


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 7, 2008)

A Girly-Ban for da Girly-man


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 7, 2008)

Gender discrimination ban


----------



## Galacta (Dec 7, 2008)

Ban Of Harmony.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 7, 2008)

What the heck does your 'temper title Mean anyway?

Banned for being even further Out There than me.

(But your signature fockin' Rocks.)


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 7, 2008)

Banned for being right about his sig


----------



## Holaitsme (Dec 7, 2008)

Banned for the sake of my laptops battery.


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 7, 2008)

banned for the sake of my sanity


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 7, 2008)

Banned because I have a hard time finding some sanity in that insanity I see!!


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 7, 2008)

The bannings seem to be getting more random yes!

Banned for the sake of Christmas turkey dinner!


----------



## Holaitsme (Dec 7, 2008)

Banned for making me way too hungry.


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 7, 2008)

Banned necause your invited to join me for lunch


----------



## Holaitsme (Dec 7, 2008)

Banned because I'll fly over there, but don't forget to invite Toni, Darkrey, and veho.


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 7, 2008)

Banned if you let your lunch get cold, and my Croatian comrades are always invited to join my table!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 7, 2008)

Banned because I'd enjoy good launch with you guys, and then we'd get pissed with alcohol, and sing karaoke long in the night!


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 7, 2008)

Banned for encouraging a tiny child to drink, and to do karaoke


----------



## Holaitsme (Dec 7, 2008)

Banned because firefox's spell checkers thinks p0wngasm is a real word...
What did you do to the Mozilla devs p1ngy!?!


----------



## Mei-o (Dec 7, 2008)

Banned because p1ngpong IS the dev team.


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 7, 2008)

p0wngasm 

Jesus christ your right!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Banned because I p0wn the internet!


----------



## Holaitsme (Dec 7, 2008)

Banned because anything with p0wn in front of it is a word that is according to firefox.

Edit: pown is not a word but p0wn is. 
when did words have numbers.


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 7, 2008)

Banned for underestimating how much p1ngy influences society!

p0wned!


----------



## Holaitsme (Dec 7, 2008)

Banned because anything starting with p0 is considered a word. 
NOT P0WN


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 7, 2008)

Banned because p1ngy is so powerful that he allowed even other p0 words to be OK by spell checker!


----------



## Holaitsme (Dec 7, 2008)

Banned for ruining my moment of p0wning the p0wn master/monster. :I


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 7, 2008)

Banned because p1ngy can't be p0wned.....he can only p0wn!


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 7, 2008)

Banned because thats why im your p0wn commander


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 7, 2008)

Banned to make sure you noticed my new sig quote!!


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 7, 2008)

Banned because yeah I noticed that, Dice wants to ban me?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 7, 2008)

BANNED BECAUSE DICE WOULD NEVER BAN YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

It was some lowlife he banned!


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 7, 2008)

Banned because to be honest, I should have been banned


----------



## Holaitsme (Dec 7, 2008)

Did I hear a request for a ban?
well here you get your just deserts 
*P1NGPONG BANNED!*


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 7, 2008)

Oh wow thanks for the generous ban, but I already have a few, have your ban back.

BANNED!


----------



## DarkRey (Dec 7, 2008)

ohhh ohh ohhh its me banta clause!! 

uhh toni do we have Banta clause on our side?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 7, 2008)

At this point, we have almost everyone on our side!!

BANNED!


----------



## Minox (Dec 7, 2008)

Banned because "everyone" doesn't include me


----------



## DarkRey (Dec 7, 2008)

banned because i thought u came as a free bundle with those r4ds clones


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 7, 2008)

Banned because Minox is much more worth...I'd say at least Cyclo clone!


----------



## distorted.freque (Dec 7, 2008)

Banned because I didn't understand the joke.


----------



## DarkRey (Dec 7, 2008)

banned because it wasnt a joke 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 a serious post is serious


----------



## Veho (Dec 7, 2008)

Banned because _why so serious?_


----------



## DarkRey (Dec 7, 2008)

banned because my cat died!! while i was trying to rescucitated my death dog which got killed when i tried to fry my fish for dinner, this was all cause because of my chicken refuted to give me some eggs.


----------



## Veho (Dec 7, 2008)

...There once was a DarkRey who swallowed a horse. 

Will that tragic incident make you switch to corn flakes?


----------



## DarkRey (Dec 7, 2008)

nah corn flakes are actually rotten bacon indiguise 
banned because my tragedy hit u aswell!!u forgot the ban


----------



## Veho (Dec 7, 2008)

It left me quite devastated. I'll ban you twice now. 

I thee ban. 
I thee ban. 


And once more, for good measure: 

I thee ban. 


You are now officially banned according to Muslim tradition.


----------



## DarkRey (Dec 7, 2008)

banned jelly ban jelly ban jelly ban 

you are now officially banned according to Spongebob Squarepants Rules


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 7, 2008)

Banned to beat Veho in the BANNING race!


----------



## DarkRey (Dec 7, 2008)

banned because no one told me what the prize is!! (dont tell me is a ban)


----------



## Veho (Dec 7, 2008)

No prize. Getting away with posting privileges intact is reward enough. The goal is to be the last man banning. Or woman. Or both. Or neither. Or rabitspidermonkey.


----------



## DarkRey (Dec 7, 2008)

last man banning ? awesome but can i sit down while i ban because my legs are starting to hurt


----------



## Veho (Dec 7, 2008)

Yes. I never mentioned any standing. 

Also, since you're now banned, by me, you can sit all you want.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Dec 7, 2008)

BANNED to notice how awesome Travis Touchdown is with his badass beam katana!


----------



## Tall Alien (Dec 7, 2008)

gayly banned


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 7, 2008)

Gorilla ban


----------



## Tall Alien (Dec 7, 2008)

ban


----------



## Minox (Dec 7, 2008)

Banned for not giving a reason for banning p1ngpong.


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 7, 2008)

Banned for defending me!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 7, 2008)

Banned as I would defend you too!!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 7, 2008)

Banned because I vehemently defend P1ngy _and_ you


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 8, 2008)

Banned because I dont agree with you banning Toni, but I would fight to the death for your right to do it!


----------



## Mei-o (Dec 8, 2008)

Banned because we should pass a law about free banning!


----------



## xalphax (Dec 8, 2008)

banned because the eof should either be named back testing area or "the heart of the forum"


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 8, 2008)

Banned because no it shouldnt!


----------



## Minox (Dec 8, 2008)

Banned because TA should rest in peace even though its successor is much more dead than TA ever was.


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 8, 2008)

Banned for truth!


----------



## xalphax (Dec 8, 2008)

banned because that is a very sad fact!


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 8, 2008)

Banned because I tried to rally people to save the eof, but was subjected to tons of bullshit, now i dont care!


----------



## xalphax (Dec 8, 2008)

banned because that's so noble of you!


----------



## ENDscape (Dec 8, 2008)

Banned because youre three threads away to dominating the EoF. THen again i posted here so your name is gone


----------



## Raika (Dec 8, 2008)

Banned, the new competition is really unique! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



EDIT: WTF HAPPENED TO THE SMILEYS?!?!?!?


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 8, 2008)

Banned because we are officially in tempmas mode now!


----------



## Raika (Dec 8, 2008)

Banned, Mushy here is telling me otherwise!


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 8, 2008)

Banned because creep psp dosent believe in tempmas either


----------



## Galacta (Dec 8, 2008)

Banned as this dude believes in angels.


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 8, 2008)

Banned for spamming the EOF


----------



## Man18 (Dec 8, 2008)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Banned for spamming the EOF


BANNED FOR STILL HAVING A TURKEY IN HIS AVA.







FUCK YEA.

dum di dum

*Posts merged*

1123 is my dads birthday!!!!!!


----------



## DokiDoki98 (Dec 8, 2008)




----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 8, 2008)

Banned because you didn't ban anyone.


----------



## Galacta (Dec 8, 2008)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Banned because you didn't ban anyone.


Banned, Like his sig?


----------



## Raika (Dec 8, 2008)

Banned, you!!!


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 8, 2008)

Kiss my ban!


----------



## ShakeBunny (Dec 8, 2008)

Banned for whoring out your bans.


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 8, 2008)

Banned for not whoring your bans, daddy needs his gals to pay their way


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 8, 2008)

Banned for kicking me out of the brothel.

(The street corners are cold!)


----------



## redact (Dec 8, 2008)

banned for leaving irc, now i'm stuck with vishi


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 8, 2008)

Banned because I feel sorry for you!


----------



## Noitora (Dec 8, 2008)

Banned coz we don't need internet drama.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 8, 2008)

Banned because everyone loves internet soap operas!


----------



## Raika (Dec 8, 2008)

Banned, i like comedy.


----------



## Noitora (Dec 8, 2008)

Banned coz the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 smiley told me to.


----------



## Raika (Dec 8, 2008)

banned ojojojopooooo


----------



## Noitora (Dec 8, 2008)

Banned because you make the 'You are banned' game look stupid.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 8, 2008)

Banned because there always needs to be a good reason for BANNING!


----------



## Raika (Dec 8, 2008)

Banned, o rly?


----------



## xalphax (Dec 8, 2008)

banned because you questioned toni!


----------



## Raika (Dec 8, 2008)

Banned, questions and answers add flavour to one's life!


----------



## Noitora (Dec 8, 2008)

Banned because I can't make any sense out of you


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 8, 2008)

Banned cos I haven't been on-line much to ban anyone the last couple of day!


----------



## Raika (Dec 8, 2008)

Banned, i didn't notice you were gone.


----------



## Noitora (Dec 8, 2008)

Banned coz you didn't notice he was gone.


----------



## Veho (Dec 8, 2008)

I'll ban Raika too, for not noticing Trolley was away.


----------



## Raika (Dec 8, 2008)

Banned, when all hope seems lost for me...when everyone gangs up to ban me...



SUPER MUSHROOM POWAHH!!!


































































DUN DUN!!! SUPER MUSHROOM SAVES THE DAY!!


----------



## Noitora (Dec 8, 2008)

Nope it doesn't, banned coz you think super mushroom saved the day.


----------



## Raika (Dec 8, 2008)

Banned, of course it doesn't, it did!


----------



## xalphax (Dec 8, 2008)

banned because we need at least 10 new smileys.


----------



## BiscuitCookie (Dec 8, 2008)

Banned because that still won't be enough


----------



## Egonny (Dec 8, 2008)

Banned because God said so


----------



## Minox (Dec 8, 2008)

Banned because he didn't.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 8, 2008)

Banned because Nietzsche would agree.


----------



## Veho (Dec 8, 2008)

Banned because Nietzsche was the first scientologist. The proto-scientologist.


----------



## oliebol (Dec 8, 2008)

Banned because Nietzsche was German!


----------



## BiscuitCookie (Dec 8, 2008)

Banned because I am dutch.


----------



## Veho (Dec 8, 2008)

oliebol said:
			
		

> Banned because Nietzsche was German!


So what? 

Biscuit, you're banned.


----------



## oliebol (Dec 8, 2008)

Banned because you're an in-front-of-me-jumper


----------



## playallday (Dec 8, 2008)

Banned for editing!!!!  BANNED, BANNED, AND BANNED!!!!!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 8, 2008)

Banned for not editing often enough.


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 8, 2008)

I didnt need to edit this ban


----------



## DarkRey (Dec 8, 2008)

banned because i will keep supporting u until the next ban


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 8, 2008)

Thanks for the support, please accept a ban as gratitude


----------



## DarkRey (Dec 8, 2008)

banned before vulpes steal my present


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 8, 2008)

banned because i stole it first


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 8, 2008)

Banned because everyone is trying to reach me in this game!!


----------



## playallday (Dec 8, 2008)

Banned for posting here 2,700 times!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 8, 2008)

banned for posting everywhere else 2,700 times.


----------



## playallday (Dec 8, 2008)

Banned for not not not banning me!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 8, 2008)

Banned to prove that editing is a good thing


----------



## Minox (Dec 8, 2008)

Selfban for being slow.


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 8, 2008)

speed ban to you


----------



## ShakeBunny (Dec 8, 2008)

and a speedban to you sir


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 8, 2008)

speedbump to you sir......I have messed something!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 8, 2008)

Slow down, and take a moment to appreciate this ban.


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 8, 2008)

super sonic banning rocket


----------



## xalphax (Dec 8, 2008)

BANg (the rocket just detonated, im deaf)


----------



## Prime (Dec 8, 2008)

banned for a crap sig.

Your basically calling some great, helpful members spammers >


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 8, 2008)

Helpful guys like Tall Alien?

Banned


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 8, 2008)

I noticed that too


also banned


----------



## xalphax (Dec 8, 2008)

banned, signature updated.


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 8, 2008)

banned because it still sucks


----------



## xalphax (Dec 8, 2008)

banned because... make me a sig that does not suck please


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 8, 2008)

Banned because I could make you a pig that doesn't suck!


----------



## Minox (Dec 8, 2008)

Banned because we all know that sort of thing is impossible without a huge octopus with reading problems.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 8, 2008)

Banned because my octopussy has all kinds of skills you're not familiar with!


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 8, 2008)

banned because i stroke your octopussy with my gold finger


----------



## Noitora (Dec 8, 2008)

Banned coz my octopenis is mightier than your octopussies.


----------



## Minox (Dec 8, 2008)

Banned because I still prefer octopussies over octopenises.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 8, 2008)

Banned because I would be worried if you prefer octopenises!


----------



## Noitora (Dec 8, 2008)

Banned because I preffer normal vaginas over penisses.

Oh dang, this game is addicting!!!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 8, 2008)

Banned for getting it just now?!

BAN is in my blood since page 8 I believe!


----------



## Minox (Dec 8, 2008)

Banned because I started banning on the first page


----------



## Noitora (Dec 8, 2008)

Banned because I just started banning.


----------



## Minox (Dec 8, 2008)

Banned for not starting earlier.


----------



## AXYPB (Dec 8, 2008)

Banned because Pacquiao absolutely destroyed De La Hoya on Saturday just as I said he would.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 8, 2008)

Banned because you didn't say which game you were playing 


(
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## ENDscape (Dec 8, 2008)

Banned because i think he's talking about the boxing match between pacquiao and delahoya.


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 8, 2008)

Banned because that match sucked


----------



## ENDscape (Dec 8, 2008)

Banned because delahoya didnt even do much...


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 8, 2008)

Banned because they might as well put a punchbag in the ring lol


----------



## Ferrariman (Dec 8, 2008)

Banned because Jesus came down to earth, dropkicked your ass and then forgave his sins.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 8, 2008)

Banned because Jesus probably would have forgiven P1ngy instead of dropkicking him.


....at least I'd hope so.


----------



## ENDscape (Dec 9, 2008)

Banned for cute avvy.


----------



## redact (Dec 9, 2008)

banned for spikey avie


----------



## Raika (Dec 9, 2008)

inb4noobbans


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 9, 2008)

professionally banned!


----------



## Raika (Dec 9, 2008)

You just HAD to cut in did you?




MEGA BAN!!


----------



## redact (Dec 9, 2008)

banned for doubting p1ngy (he works in mysterious ways)


----------



## Holaitsme (Dec 9, 2008)

Banned because every time I see "anonymous" I think of p1ngy


----------



## Vincent T (Dec 9, 2008)

^ Banned becuase you have a awesome avatar.


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 9, 2008)

Banned because I think your sig and avatar are over the 80k limit!


----------



## Galacta (Dec 9, 2008)

Banned as you rolled some puddin


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 9, 2008)

Banned co GTA4 keeps crashing on my 360 and I need to take it out on someone!


----------



## Frog (Dec 9, 2008)

Banned for not mentioning the present.

Darn!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 9, 2008)

Banned for being the slowest banslinger in the wild west.


----------



## Frog (Dec 9, 2008)

Banned as i don't sling bans, i fire them out of cannons.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 9, 2008)

Banned for using slow burning fuses on your ban cannon!


----------



## Frog (Dec 9, 2008)

Banned as i don't see why it's so slow.
i mean i got the biggest fuse i could find!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 9, 2008)

Banned for not realizing that it's still not long enough (oo-er!) and what you actually need is a fuse so big that it get's caught up in the string theory of time and explodes 14.5 hours earlier than the week before you light it.


----------



## Holaitsme (Dec 9, 2008)

Banned because the theory of time wouldn't exist if man hadn't created it.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 9, 2008)

Banned because you're right, time was invented by rich people who wanted to make sure that they were getting their monies worth from the pittance they paid their workers.


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 9, 2008)

Oooh time for a ban!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 9, 2008)

Banned for looking like a redneck Santa Claus in your sig!


----------



## Galacta (Dec 9, 2008)

Banned.
Got milk?


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 9, 2008)

Yes I do, breastfeeding ban!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 9, 2008)

Banned cos I haven't, I have moloko plus velocet.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 9, 2008)

Moloko plus Drencrom BAN!!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 9, 2008)

Banned for being up at this insane hour!


----------



## redact (Dec 9, 2008)

banned for unfailing my thread.
it was fail for a reason


----------



## Holaitsme (Dec 9, 2008)

Banned for the fail thread.


----------



## redact (Dec 9, 2008)

banned for not giving me birthday unFs


----------



## Holaitsme (Dec 9, 2008)

Banned for not checking your profile!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 9, 2008)

Banned for not starting a birthday thread!


----------



## Holaitsme (Dec 9, 2008)

Banned because I live in the past where it's not his birthday yet and would have felt cheated if I had started it.

And you also beat me to it >


----------



## Veho (Dec 9, 2008)

And I'll ban you for it.


----------



## BiscuitCookie (Dec 9, 2008)

Banned for, why the fuck should I keep anemones close to me (sig)


----------



## Veho (Dec 9, 2008)

Banned because why the fuck would one keep one's enemies closer than one's friends, as the proverb paraphrased in my sig recommends?


----------



## BiscuitCookie (Dec 9, 2008)

Banned beacuse you need to keep a close eye on your enemies


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 9, 2008)

Banned cos if you're busy keeping a close eye on your enemies then you're probably paranoid and egotistical, and possibly Kim Jong Il.


----------



## BiscuitCookie (Dec 9, 2008)

Banned because that is to close


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 9, 2008)

Banned for missing out the words "to the truth" from the end of your sentence.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 9, 2008)

Banned as I just came home from the city......And I can't stand on my legs anymore!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 9, 2008)

Banned for reminding how far in the countryside I am, the nearest real city is 2 hours drive away!  What did you head into the city for, anything exciting or just a day out?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 9, 2008)

Banned because reasons are quite depressive....My girlfriend will have to go to a surgery, and she had to do some tests, so I went with her, so she's not alone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Really sucky..


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 9, 2008)

Banned because that just put a downer on my whole day, really sorry to hear that man!


----------



## jowan (Dec 9, 2008)

banned for a secret reason muahahaha


----------



## Veho (Dec 9, 2008)

Lame. Banned for the obvious reason: so you would be banned.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 9, 2008)

Banned because suddenly, I see lots of Croatian flags around here..


p1ngy, thanks a lot!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope that everything will be OK, she's getting that procedure sometime after the new year!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 9, 2008)

Not banned out of respect for the day you've had.


----------



## Veho (Dec 9, 2008)

You, on the other hand, are fair game. Banned!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 9, 2008)

Thank all of you guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Veho banned for banning compassion fellow!!


----------



## Veho (Dec 9, 2008)

Sorry, sorry... I'll lift the ban, temporarily.  


Oh, and Toni, I hope it's nothing serious


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 9, 2008)

Well to be honest, it's not _that_ serious, but it isn't a joke either..

I don't know to say it in english:
Prosle godine je imala veliku cistu na jajniku, pojeo joj je 2/3 jajnika i morala je na operaciju, laparaskopski, i ove godine joj se vratila cista, al sad na drugom jajniku, navodno je ostetilo i ovaj jajnik, tako da ce morat i ovo operirati..
Najgadnije od svega je to sto se cini da je genetska stvar i da ce se svako malo vracati, a vec sad su jako velike sanse da nece nikad moce imati djecu (mislim nije da ih zelimo, al svejedno)..
Doktori su zakurac i svaki prica svoje, tak da nemamo blage veze koja je tocno situacija, al da je idilicno i nije 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sad ako znas to nekako prevesti na engleski pa da i ostali znaju, slobodno, ja zbilja nebi znao..


----------



## DarkRey (Dec 9, 2008)

banned because i finally managed to enter for the new compo


----------



## Veho (Dec 9, 2008)

Sranje...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Nije opasno po život ali je ipak u kurcu... Nadam se da ?e sve biti u redu.


----------



## DarkRey (Dec 9, 2008)

banned because i just managed to edit the gbatemp's rule



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> We are an English speaking community. Please post in legible Croatian TOO.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 9, 2008)

Ma bit ce, sam znas kaj, nekak ti to usere cijeli Bozic i novu godinu, cijeli ovi blagdani su ti zapravo opterecenje kad ce ta operacija doc, al da....bit ce oke 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Budem vas izvjestio kaj je bilo kad dodje vrijeme..

DarkRey, banned for not entering competition sooner!


----------



## DarkRey (Dec 9, 2008)

banned because i just ignored the message above your ban reason


----------



## Veho (Dec 9, 2008)

DarkRey, banned for nitpicking. Toni is here to make sure the Croatian part of the conversation is kosher too. We're not linking to ROM sites behind your back. Or in front of your back. Or in Croatian. Or whatever.


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 9, 2008)

Then katalabo ti lalite, katalobo mono elinika kai englesika omos thelo na matho tin glossa sas! 

Banned for making me talk to myself


----------



## oliebol (Dec 9, 2008)

banned for not knowing who I am, I'm oliebol!


----------



## Veho (Dec 9, 2008)

Banned because how was he supposed to know who would be the next person to ban?


----------



## oliebol (Dec 9, 2008)

Banned, because I was talking about this  


			
				p1ngpong said:
			
		

> oliebol said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Veho (Dec 9, 2008)

Banned for bearing grudges from times long past.


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 9, 2008)

Banned so you can have a new grudge


----------



## Veho (Dec 9, 2008)

Oh it's _on_ now, pong!


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 9, 2008)

Failure to ban results in a ban


----------



## Veho (Dec 9, 2008)

Okay, you want a ban, eh? Is that how it's gonna be? Is that it, eh? A ban is what it takes, eh? Well ban you I shall. Just you wait and see. If that's how you wanna play this, fine. A ban it is. Fine by me. If that's what you want. Fine. 




*BANNED!*


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 9, 2008)

Banned for giving p1ngy the fear!


----------



## xalphax (Dec 9, 2008)

banned to prevent a complete croation takeover, or is it too late?


----------



## Veho (Dec 9, 2008)

It is too late. You will be assimilated. And banned. In no particular order.


----------



## xalphax (Dec 9, 2008)

Veho said:
			
		

> It is too late. You will be assimilated. And banned. In no particular order.


what? banned!

...

Oh sh...


----------



## Veho (Dec 9, 2008)

*looks at xalphax' flag* 









You, sir, rule.


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 9, 2008)

Banned for spreading Croatia across the world like a virus


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 9, 2008)

Banned because you p1ngy started that flag virus! I saw frog, DarkRey, xalphax being infected too


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 9, 2008)

Banned because that wasnt a virus, it was just me making them change with threats of violence


----------



## Holaitsme (Dec 10, 2008)

Banned because CandleJack is goin too


----------



## jowan (Dec 10, 2008)

banned because lsidnflanspnadfnaisnpawnp´wen


----------



## Holaitsme (Dec 10, 2008)

Banned because I have a feeling nobody knows who candlejack is.


----------



## redact (Dec 10, 2008)

banned because i've got nothing better to do atm


----------



## Holaitsme (Dec 10, 2008)

Banned because I failed on the shoutbox. :


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 10, 2008)

Banned because even a fail is considered a win by shoutbox standards


----------



## Holaitsme (Dec 10, 2008)

Banned because the shoutboxes standards are even lower than the army's standards.


----------



## ENDscape (Dec 10, 2008)

Banned because we have a shoutbox ???


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 10, 2008)

Banned because I'm cleaning out the Row and The Saints are taking it back.


----------



## Holaitsme (Dec 10, 2008)

Banned for cheesy xbox joke.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 10, 2008)

Banned because with the amount of farting my brain does a cheesy joke every now and again is almost acceptable.


----------



## redact (Dec 10, 2008)

banned for giving me an awesome looking cake yesterday

PS. it doesn't work with pal games imma have to get a chock chip


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 10, 2008)

Banned for coming up with such a smart pun!


----------



## Vincent T (Dec 10, 2008)

^ Banned becuase you are too Daveyy.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 10, 2008)

Banned for not being Davey enough.


----------



## Mei-o (Dec 10, 2008)

Banned for not being Trolley enough, try balancing being Trolley and Davey.


----------



## redact (Dec 10, 2008)

banned

i dunno, davveeyyyy...


----------



## Raika (Dec 10, 2008)

banned
i dunno, merceeyyyy.....


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 10, 2008)

banned

I dunno p1ngyyyyy


----------



## Holaitsme (Dec 10, 2008)

Banned so that it wouldn't turn out into some sort of combo.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 10, 2008)

Banned so that it wouldn't turn out into some sort of combo.


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 10, 2008)

Unbanned

Combo breaker!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 10, 2008)

Unbanned

Combo starter!


----------



## Holaitsme (Dec 10, 2008)

Banned.


/thread.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 10, 2008)

Banned.

/needle.


----------



## Galacta (Dec 10, 2008)

Banned



/knob


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 10, 2008)

Banned.

/bell end.


----------



## Holaitsme (Dec 10, 2008)

Banned.

/slash


----------



## Galacta (Dec 10, 2008)

Banned


//www.yahoo.com


----------



## redact (Dec 10, 2008)

banned


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 10, 2008)

Banned for using someone from Guns and Posers as an avatar.


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 10, 2008)

Banned for having an awesome sig


----------



## Galacta (Dec 10, 2008)

Banned as you made it.


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 10, 2008)

Banned for having a quote as a sig


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 10, 2008)

Banned for making my awesome sig. (see what I did there!)


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 10, 2008)

Banned for having a photogenic face


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 10, 2008)

Banned for lying, but I'll let you off cos you have mad photoshop skills.


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 10, 2008)

Banned because to be honest  dont have a clue what im doing most of the time


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 10, 2008)

Banned for fumbling around in the dark and still managing to make models.


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 10, 2008)

Banned for fumbling around in the day and still managing to grope models


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 10, 2008)

Banned for revealing my lecherous secret!


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 10, 2008)

Banned for revealing yourself to passers by


----------



## redact (Dec 10, 2008)

banned for not revealing yourself to passers by


----------



## Holaitsme (Dec 10, 2008)

Banned for revealing your cash to pimps.


----------



## Raika (Dec 10, 2008)

Banned for hiding your cash from... *cough* certain females *cough*


----------



## Holaitsme (Dec 10, 2008)

Banned for blasphemy.


----------



## Raika (Dec 10, 2008)

banned for plahgeariserm


----------



## Galacta (Dec 10, 2008)

Banned for analgimating gorillas.


----------



## xalphax (Dec 10, 2008)

banned for being a sad sackboy.

how did that happen, got your sack ripped open?


----------



## Galacta (Dec 10, 2008)

Banned, you wont know the story. Vulpes would.


----------



## redact (Dec 10, 2008)

banned for angering the almighty dice with your constant name changes


----------



## Galacta (Dec 10, 2008)

Banned.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 10, 2008)

Banned for slipping one Creep emoticon there!!


----------



## redact (Dec 10, 2008)

banned for noticing


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 10, 2008)

Banned for slipping one in the second row again!!


----------



## Veho (Dec 10, 2008)

Banned for having such a huge resolution.  On my monitor, there's _seven_ in the second row. 


EDIT: Ban myself for misunderstanding your sentence. The CREEP is in the first row on my monitor. 


Banning _self_ for having such a huge screen resolution.


----------



## iPikachu (Dec 10, 2008)

banned for not having a 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 emo


----------



## DarkRey (Dec 10, 2008)

banned because a freshy fresh ban is coming ur way


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 10, 2008)

Banned so I could tell Veho that I work on a 15'' LCD!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And I do graphic design!! Yeah, it's suffering!


----------



## Veho (Dec 10, 2008)

Banning Toni because I have a 13'' monitor. And I was talking about _resolution_.


----------



## Holaitsme (Dec 10, 2008)

Banned because my new years resolution is to not procrastinate at doing stuff.


----------



## xalphax (Dec 10, 2008)

i will later ban you for procrastination


----------



## Mei-o (Dec 10, 2008)

Banned because the earlier you do it, the better!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 10, 2008)

Banned because homework should be done in the schools backyard, not IN the school!!


----------



## Mei-o (Dec 10, 2008)

Banned because everything is so slow anyway that I can fall asleep and still get a perfect score in an exam! Well, that's school for me, I still need to wait for others. *shudder*


----------



## Raika (Dec 10, 2008)

Banned for having a slow life, life is waaaaaaaaaay too fast for me!


----------



## Frog (Dec 10, 2008)

Banned for not appreciating the awesome manliness of a turtle.


----------



## DarkRey (Dec 10, 2008)

banned because i have an announcement to make!! 
beve/hexane26/aerohex has now entered the m3 scene!! so people dont be suprised if u see any custom firmware for it   
evidence:


			
				AeroHex said:
			
		

> i just got my itouch and i love sakura
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Raika (Dec 10, 2008)

NOOOO!!!


----------



## DarkRey (Dec 10, 2008)

banned no worries!! 
be just call the beve busters


----------



## Raika (Dec 10, 2008)

NO WAY! SRSLY HOW CAN THIS BE HAPPENING OMG BANNED!
..........


----------



## DarkRey (Dec 10, 2008)

the world ends with him !! and it was ur fault!! u told him about teh ignore user function now he blocked dark^^knight
banned


----------



## Raika (Dec 10, 2008)

Banned, only foolish douches foolishly flame foolish fools foolishly and if you support him your a douche too! So just be indifferent.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 10, 2008)

Banned because I've seen that yesterday, and seriously....I felt kinda bad...I hope he's not gonna mess the M3 section...I won't allow him!


----------



## Holaitsme (Dec 10, 2008)

I logged on cause my beve senses were tingling did something happen?


----------



## Frog (Dec 10, 2008)

No, nothings happening at all...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Oh and banned for not banning.


----------



## Raika (Dec 10, 2008)

Banned for using the word "ban" twice". Banned. (so that no one would say "oh the irony!)


----------



## Frog (Dec 10, 2008)

Banned as i never used the word ban once.
just banned and banning.


----------



## Raika (Dec 10, 2008)

Banned, you used it twice duh.


----------



## Frog (Dec 10, 2008)

Banned for using a creepy face!


----------



## Raika (Dec 10, 2008)

inb4someonebans


----------



## xalphax (Dec 10, 2008)

banned because you simply cant avoid that in here.


----------



## Raika (Dec 10, 2008)

Banned, i know, so let's try...
inaftersomeonebans.....wait i cant avoid that too.


----------



## Raika (Dec 10, 2008)

Banned, i know, so let's try...
inaftersomeonebans.....wait i cant avoid that too.

*Posts merged*

Banned, i know, so let's try...
inaftersomeonebans.....wait i cant avoid that too.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 10, 2008)

Banned for triple post!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 10, 2008)

Banned cos I've been on a shopping spree today! I bought myself a nice new 19" HDTV and  60gb drive for the 360.  Now I'm broke again, but it was worth it. lol


----------



## Minox (Dec 10, 2008)

Banned because that's one hell of a small HDTV


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 10, 2008)

Banned for shattering my illusions of owning a half-decent TV!


----------



## Minox (Dec 10, 2008)

Banned because I'm just fascinated that there are 19" HDTVs. I don't even have a TV, all I have is my computer's monitor.


----------



## DarkRey (Dec 10, 2008)

uhh  
banned because i heard woolworths is going to close down its stores so soon they will have a clearance sale !!! and it starts tomorrow


----------



## Egonny (Dec 10, 2008)

Banned because that's sooo sad for you (for Minox_IX not for DarkRey)


----------



## Minox (Dec 10, 2008)

Banned for having a sig but not an avatar.


----------



## Egonny (Dec 10, 2008)

Banned for having an avatar but not a sig


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 10, 2008)

Banned for having a cig but no lighter.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 10, 2008)

Banned for having a p1ngy but no sex!


----------



## Egonny (Dec 10, 2008)

Banned for having a too nuclear name


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 10, 2008)

Banned because it's not too nuclear.....it's THE nuclear name.....or more like Radioactive name!


----------



## Egonny (Dec 10, 2008)

Banned because you're teaching me a lesson


----------



## Minox (Dec 10, 2008)

Banned because teaching = evil.


----------



## Egonny (Dec 10, 2008)

Banned because i agree     (?)


----------



## xalphax (Dec 10, 2008)

banned because your unsure


----------



## Egonny (Dec 10, 2008)

Banned because i'm not! (i think)


----------



## Minox (Dec 10, 2008)

xalphax said:
			
		

> banned because your unsure


----------



## Egonny (Dec 10, 2008)

Banned because you should all get a life instead of wasting your time in this forum


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 10, 2008)

Banned because you should get a life instead of trolling in this thread.


----------



## Egonny (Dec 10, 2008)

Banned because you're trolling, Trolley


----------



## Minox (Dec 10, 2008)

Banned because if you don't like it, then leave.


----------



## xalphax (Dec 10, 2008)

banned because he is in fact trolleying


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 10, 2008)

banned for spamming in a cup


----------



## Minox (Dec 10, 2008)

Banned for editing.


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 10, 2008)

Banned for nit picking


----------



## Egonny (Dec 10, 2008)

Banned because i like TABL3T3NN1S more than p1ngpong


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 10, 2008)

banned because who the hell is p1ngmong?


----------



## Egonny (Dec 10, 2008)

Banned because i edited


----------



## Minox (Dec 10, 2008)

Banned because so did I.


----------



## AXYPB (Dec 10, 2008)

Banned because you're just jealous.


----------



## Minox (Dec 10, 2008)

Banned because if I were, what would you do about it?


----------



## Egonny (Dec 10, 2008)

Then i would ban you.

BAN!!!


----------



## WildWon (Dec 10, 2008)

Banned for trying to ban a member with a higher post count than you! For shame.


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 10, 2008)

Banned for starting a thread about your post count


----------



## Minox (Dec 10, 2008)

Banned for being in London.


----------



## WildWon (Dec 10, 2008)

Banned for not being in London.


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 10, 2008)

Banned for not being in Croatia like me and Toni


----------



## Veho (Dec 10, 2008)

Banned for not mentioning _me._


----------



## xalphax (Dec 10, 2008)

banned because the theory your calvin & hobbes image links to makes (almost) perfect sense


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 10, 2008)

Banned for living on the other side of Zagreb from me


----------



## Veho (Dec 10, 2008)

xalphax: _Why did you ban me then?_ Banned for acting irrationaly.

p1ngpong: Banned for butting in.


----------



## xalphax (Dec 10, 2008)

banned because there are still some flaws in it ^^


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 10, 2008)

Banned because tempers made me take my guitar after six (and more) months of not touching it!


----------



## xalphax (Dec 10, 2008)

banned because i play guitar too!


----------



## Veho (Dec 10, 2008)

But can you play the thumb piano? Banned until you've learned it.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 10, 2008)

Banned because I once knew how to play one song on regular piano/synthesizer!


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 10, 2008)

Banned for knowing one more then me!


----------



## Holaitsme (Dec 11, 2008)

I think I acciden҉̵̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠͇̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̿̿̿̕̚̕̚͡ ͡҉҉ ̵̡̢̛̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠͇̊̋̌̍̎̏̿̿̿̚ ҉ ҉҉̡̢̡̢̛̛̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑ ̒̓̔̕̚ ̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̕̚̕̚ ̡̢̛̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̚ ̡̢̡̢̛̛̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔ ̕̚̕̚ ̔̕̚̕̚҉ ҉̵̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠͇̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̿̿̿̕̚̕̚͡ ͡҉҉ ̵̡̢̛̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠͇̊̋̌̍̎̏̿̿̿̚ ҉ ҉҉̡̢̡̢̛̛̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑ ̒̓̔̕̚ ̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̕̚̕̚ ̡̢̛̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̚ ̡̢̡̢̛̛̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔ ̕̚̕̚ ̔̕̚̕̚҉ ҉̵̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠͇̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̿̿̿̕̚̕̚͡ ͡҉҉th̔̕̚̕̚҉ ҉̵̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠͇̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̿̿̿̕̚̕̚͡ ͡҉҉ ̵̡̢̛̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠͇̊̋̌̍̎̏̿̿̿̚ ҉ ҉҉̡̢̡̢̛̛̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑ ̒̓̔̕̚ ̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̕̚̕̚ ̡̢̛̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̚ ̡̢̡̢̛̛̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔ ̕̚̕̚ ̔̕̚̕̚҉ ҉̵̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠͇̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̿̿̿̕̚̕̚͡ ͡҉҉ ̵̡̢̛̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠͇̊̋̌̍̎̏̿̿̿̚ ҉ ҉҉̡̢̡̢̛̛̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑ ̒̓̔̕̚ ̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̕̚̕̚ ̡̢̛̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̚ ̡̢̡̢̛̛̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔ ̕̚̕̚ ̔̕̚̕̚҉ ҉̵̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠͇̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̿̿̿̕̚̕̚͡ ͡҉҉t? OH FUCK
self ban for breaking gba temp!


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 11, 2008)

Banned for letting your ink run!


----------



## Holaitsme (Dec 11, 2008)

Banned because that gave me an Idea..
I'm going to put it on my custom member tittle to see what happens.


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 11, 2008)

Banned for evil genius lol


----------



## Holaitsme (Dec 11, 2008)

Banned because it failed


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 11, 2008)

Banned because you cant win them all


----------



## Holaitsme (Dec 11, 2008)

Banned!


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 11, 2008)

Banned fo destroying your custom title


----------



## Holaitsme (Dec 11, 2008)

Banned because I destroyed my little profile.


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 11, 2008)

Banned because how you do that!!!


----------



## Holaitsme (Dec 11, 2008)

Banned because it's my secret.

I ask an admin to please let me keep it like this.


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 11, 2008)

Banned for impressing gentle p1ngy's evil eyes


----------



## Holaitsme (Dec 11, 2008)

Banned for being so easily impressed.


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 11, 2008)

Banned for being easily impressive


----------



## Mei-o (Dec 11, 2008)

A ban, just because I can.


----------



## Holaitsme (Dec 11, 2008)

Banned because no you can't


----------



## Mei-o (Dec 11, 2008)

Banned because yes, I can.


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 11, 2008)

Obama ban! I can!


----------



## Holaitsme (Dec 11, 2008)

No! you cannot ban without a reason to ban or else it's just a statement and frankly they suck.


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 11, 2008)

I ban you for sucking then in that case!


----------



## Mei-o (Dec 11, 2008)




----------



## iPikachu (Dec 11, 2008)

banned for not spelling "banned" correctly!


----------



## ENDscape (Dec 11, 2008)

Banned because this is not the ispering bi


----------



## Frog (Dec 11, 2008)

Banned because it took me a while to get your joke....


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 11, 2008)

Banned for being a smart Frog, I dont???


----------



## ENDscape (Dec 11, 2008)

Banned because i said this is not a spelling bee in a bad spelling way


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 11, 2008)

Oh right 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Banned for not keeping me in suspense!


----------



## ShakeBunny (Dec 11, 2008)

banned because we are the suspense


----------



## Tall Alien (Dec 11, 2008)




----------



## ShakeBunny (Dec 11, 2008)

Banned because you've been banned before.

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showuser=134254


----------



## Tall Alien (Dec 11, 2008)

banned because thats not me

thats jerme

im tall alien

but same ppl

different accounts

but i wasnt banned with this, so


----------



## ShakeBunny (Dec 11, 2008)

Banned because that's like saying I'm a different me for every shirt I wear. It makes no sense.


----------



## Tall Alien (Dec 11, 2008)

banned because yes it does


----------



## ShakeBunny (Dec 11, 2008)

Banned for not backing up you claim. Explain yourself.


----------



## Tall Alien (Dec 11, 2008)

banned it makes since because say for example: today im gonna wear a rocker shirt. ROCK ON!

GIRL shirt: tee hee! im a sexy ass girl

hip-hop shirt: you feel like going to a hip hop club today

etc.


----------



## ShakeBunny (Dec 11, 2008)

Banned because you logic is flawed. You are still the same person, and nothing you say or do will change that.

You are still the same flesh and blood being that registered both acounts, therefore you are the same person.


----------



## Tall Alien (Dec 11, 2008)

nah


----------



## ShakeBunny (Dec 11, 2008)

Banned for letting the secret out!

Anyone can commit any crime they want to! All you have to do is go home really fast and change your shirt before you get arrested. That makes you a different person, so you can't be held responsible!

I've realized that there must be a good reason as to why you were banned, and trying to force any knowledge into your brain is useless, so I'm gonna go now.


----------



## Tall Alien (Dec 11, 2008)

what r u talkin about

baned


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 11, 2008)

Banned for behaving like the same old Jerme.


----------



## Tall Alien (Dec 11, 2008)

ban hammers


----------



## ShakeBunny (Dec 11, 2008)

Banned because I thought I come back to show you this.

Exact quote from the forum rules.

"After being suspended or banned anyone caught sneaking back onto the forum under an alias or "suspension/ban evading" will be banned."

Have fun now, because it will not last for long. Trust me.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 11, 2008)

Banned because I wish it really was that simple, his suspension ended and he came back.


----------



## ShakeBunny (Dec 11, 2008)

Banned because isn't he banned for good? I thought there was a difference between being banned and being suspended.


----------



## Tall Alien (Dec 11, 2008)

banned because dice already caught me with a second account.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 11, 2008)

Banned for getting in the way of me telling PD that you wasn't banned, you was just suspended for spammng shite all over the forums.  I think Tall Allen is a name change and not a new account.


----------



## ShakeBunny (Dec 11, 2008)

EDIT:Sorry Trolly, your quicker than me.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm pretty sure it's not a name change, if you search for Jerme, you can still find his old account. We should let Toni know about this.


----------



## Tall Alien (Dec 11, 2008)

banned because it is a new account

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showuser=134254


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 11, 2008)

Banned to let you know that it was cos a newborn baby could hold a more intelligent conversation and he's got an obsession with passing his homosexual fantasies onto other people in the guise of homophobia.  Most of his previous bans are just "You're banned for being gay".

@PD : No, I'm slower than you! lol Let Hadrian know, he was the one that sorted it out last time.  I think he already knows it's Jerme, he mentioned it somewhere else.


----------



## Tall Alien (Dec 11, 2008)

banned for being gay >_>


----------



## ShakeBunny (Dec 11, 2008)

Banned because new accounts doesn't mean that you won't abuse them. I say this guy needs to be gone.


----------



## Tall Alien (Dec 11, 2008)

banned for being gay


----------



## ShakeBunny (Dec 11, 2008)

Banned for yet another rule broken.

"Please show respect for all members at GBAtemp; new or old. Disparaging remarks towards others about race, gender, origin, handicap, age, sexual orientation, personal politics and religion will NOT be tolerated and will most likely be removed by staff. The poster will then be warned, suspended or banned (see the Warnings section below for more information on warnings)."

Have fun while I PM Toni about this.


----------



## Tall Alien (Dec 11, 2008)

ok i will snitch


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 11, 2008)

Banned cos I just reported you.


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 11, 2008)

Banned because you got in the way of a p0wning! 



p0wned!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 11, 2008)

Not banned as an apology.  This is what I mean by you should be allowed to savagely attack those ruining the EoF!


----------



## Tall Alien (Dec 11, 2008)

i pwn moar


----------



## ShakeBunny (Dec 11, 2008)

Banned because you won't be powning for long. Toni knows about this, and I'm sure he'll take action, so have fun.


----------



## Tall Alien (Dec 11, 2008)

banned because your so weak minded you had to snitch

over the internet 

PHAILURE


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 11, 2008)

Banned because you're so weak minded you think talking shite over the internet makes you a tough guy.  I think you may need to read my guide to GBAtemp behaviour and then be the first on the list for The Trolley Initiative run by Veho.


----------



## ShakeBunny (Dec 11, 2008)

Banned for once again breaking forum rules by calling me "weak minded". Just keep adding fuel to the fire.

EDIT: Sorry Trolly, that was for him. Your too quick.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 11, 2008)

Banned for being too slow!


----------



## Tall Alien (Dec 11, 2008)

banned becuse you cant take a joke after u reminded me after the "ban for being gay" obviously i reposted as a joke


----------



## ShakeBunny (Dec 11, 2008)

Wakka wakka ban. I think he is gone now.

EDIT: I guess not.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 11, 2008)

Banned cos he's still here!


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 11, 2008)

*steps past penguin defender and trolley*

Stfu Tall Alien, no one likes you, stay out of our friendly banning game, Il slap you so hard your face will be as red as that avatar of yours!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Learn to be a charming lovable troll like me guy!

And banned also! 

*straightens clothes and composes himself*


p0wned!


----------



## ShakeBunny (Dec 11, 2008)

Banned because you need to tell me how to report him. The more he gets against him, the more likely he will get rebanned.


----------



## Tall Alien (Dec 11, 2008)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> *steps past penguin defender and trolley*
> 
> Stfu Tall Alien, no one likes you, stay out of our friendly banning game, Il slap you so hard your face will be as red as that avatar of yours!!!
> 
> ...




wow nobody likes me over the internet. wow. i got all teary eyed
banned


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 11, 2008)

Banned for putting a big ass grin on my face!


----------



## ShakeBunny (Dec 11, 2008)

Banned because have officially sucked all the fun out of this thread. Please leave.

EDIT: Man Trolly, are you the Flash or something? You type like the wind.


----------



## Tall Alien (Dec 11, 2008)

penguindefender said:
			
		

> Banned because have officially sucked all the fun out of this thread. Please leave.
> 
> EDIT: Man Trolly, are you the Flash or something? You type like the wind.



bannd for making a fruity post


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 11, 2008)

Banned for not realizing that my post was two posts behind! My wireless keyboard is shit and misses out half my keystrokes, the speed is just me bending the fabric of time to make it look like I'm quick.


----------



## Tall Alien (Dec 11, 2008)

cool


----------



## ShakeBunny (Dec 11, 2008)

Banned

Thanks Trolly. I just reported him too. Anyone else wanna help?


----------



## DokiDoki98 (Dec 11, 2008)

Banned for no reason


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 11, 2008)

Sho Kosugi Ban


----------



## Galacta (Dec 11, 2008)

Banned, As i dipped myself in the swimming pool with floaties.


----------



## Tall Alien (Dec 11, 2008)

penguindefender said:
			
		

> Banned
> 
> Thanks Trolly. I just reported him too. Anyone else wanna help?



cool yeah i will


----------



## Galacta (Dec 11, 2008)

Banned.


----------



## ShakeBunny (Dec 11, 2008)

Banned.

*rolls eyes*

Seriously, will you please just go?

EDIT: Not you, Galactica. Jerme.


----------



## Tall Alien (Dec 11, 2008)

where? this is the internet how can i move? plz stop livin on the internet


----------



## Galacta (Dec 11, 2008)

Banned, you are officialy interrupting the game.


----------



## ShakeBunny (Dec 11, 2008)

Banned as it's simple. Step away from the PC and go somewhere else, or just browse to another site.

EDIT: Everyone can type much faster than me.


----------



## Tall Alien (Dec 11, 2008)

nah


----------



## ShakeBunny (Dec 11, 2008)

Banned for one-word post. That makes three rules broken.


----------



## Galacta (Dec 11, 2008)

Banned, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Stop interupting!
You are not banning anyone.
EDIT: Not you penguin, Jerme.


----------



## ShakeBunny (Dec 11, 2008)

Banned as you should report him too.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 11, 2008)

Banned to let you know that I never knew people with single digit IQ's could actually string words together. you bunch of bloody fast bastards!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 11, 2008)

Banned because we're tired of Jerme


----------



## ShakeBunny (Dec 11, 2008)

Banned for making so much sense that my brain imploded. (Trolly)


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 11, 2008)

Banned because everybody wants a piece of the dood.


----------



## ShakeBunny (Dec 11, 2008)

Banned because I don't. I just want him gone. He is ruining this game.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 11, 2008)

Banned because he's the kind of guy you wish there was a virtual slap button you could press to make hand come out of his monitor and give him smack upside the head.

edit : PD, admit it you're a time traveller!


----------



## ShakeBunny (Dec 11, 2008)

Banned because I could see myself pressing that button.

EDIT: Yeah Trolly, you got me.

But I don't have to see the future to know that Tall Alien will be gone soon.

*moves forward in time to see what happens next*


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 11, 2008)

Banned for not coming up with a design for that button and the USB slapping device, we'd make a fortune in cash!


----------



## ShakeBunny (Dec 11, 2008)

Banned because we could just send him a code that fries his CPU.

That'll ban him for good.


----------



## Galacta (Dec 11, 2008)

Banned, Ill take Jermes gorilla.
That should end the Category 7 disaster.
And he'll be,


Spoiler



BANNED!


----------



## ShakeBunny (Dec 11, 2008)

Banned because we can only hope.


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 11, 2008)

Banned because you just got one step closer to learning the responsibility you have as joint p0wn commander!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Well done today!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 11, 2008)

Banned because the thread got quiet.


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 11, 2008)

Deafeningly loud ban!


----------



## Galacta (Dec 11, 2008)

Banned.


/earthquake


----------



## ShakeBunny (Dec 11, 2008)

Banned.

/airquake


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 11, 2008)

Not banned out of respect for the praise you got from your twin, the other p0wn commander!


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 11, 2008)

I humbly and respectfully ban your ass!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 11, 2008)

Banned for bullying a softy like me!


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 11, 2008)

Banned for even suggesting such a thing! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If I ever bullied you I would expect Toni to suspend me for a thousand days!


----------



## ShakeBunny (Dec 11, 2008)

Banned for complimenting me again. Thanks.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 11, 2008)

Banned so I can show off my new sig.


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 11, 2008)

I ban you over the net, ban you over a blank cheque, ban you in the flesh, ban you with a gun at my neck!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 11, 2008)

Tony Mon*BAN*a!

(Not appropriate, but I've been saving that one)


----------



## Veho (Dec 11, 2008)

*Ban*ana.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 11, 2008)

I'm surrounded by Croatians!

Ameri*BAN*!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 11, 2008)

Banned cos I recognize that line but don't know from where, is it from a Maiden track?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 11, 2008)

Banned because Toni is here for a little while!


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 11, 2008)

Banned for a little while in that case as so am I!

You missed a lot, Tall Alien was being a massive idiot and I had to dish out an awesome p0wn/ban combo!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 11, 2008)

Banned cos it was a great p0wn/ban combo!

G'Morning Toni, p1ngy, Veho and Mr Biscuit!


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 11, 2008)

Oh shit, Daves here! Its ONNNNN NAOWWWW!

BANNED!!!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=852...p;#entry1623580


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 11, 2008)

Banned cos that post puts a big grin on my face!  The little vagina deserved so much more, it's a bastard shame you'd  get warns for doing it though.


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 11, 2008)

Heh I must admit its one of my best ones and makes me laugh too, hope I can scare him off the Temp the way I scared off Urickroll or ?????? or whatever the fuck he calls himself now!


Banned!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 11, 2008)

Banned because Tall Alien is suspended from posting for 2 days! (and we'll see what to do after that)


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 11, 2008)

nice one, yeah i was bad back in the day but i never came out with that kind of shit ever

banned for being a Croatian hero Toni (like me)


----------



## xcalibur (Dec 11, 2008)

banned for stalking me


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 11, 2008)

You deserved it

Banned for calling me a fucking pillock a million times, I didnt forget that xcali, liked you before that tbh


----------



## xcalibur (Dec 11, 2008)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> You deserved it
> 
> Banned for calling me a fucking pillock a million times, I didnt forget that xcali, liked you before that tbh



banned for confusing me with shadowxp and moozxy


I only called you a pillock once and that was back when you were trolling it up



I like you now though


----------



## xalphax (Dec 11, 2008)

banned because i just cant find a kalimba in my local music store


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 11, 2008)

banned for trying to deny your involvement in p1ngy hate crime

and as they say in my beloved Croatia 

"no hard feelings xcali bear"  cos im from Croatia see? dont forget that bro


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 11, 2008)

Banned cos I don't remember Xcali doing that to you, I remember Prime doing it plenty of times though.

Str8 rippin' yo!


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 11, 2008)

Banned because Prime wanted to murder me, and Xcali was going to quit the temp because of me, now they love the p0nger!


----------



## xalphax (Dec 11, 2008)

banned because toni taught you manners


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 11, 2008)

Banned because I believe, few of us made a really good impact on p1ngy!!

He's one of the most respected and loved members here!! :yayp1ngpong:


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 11, 2008)

Banned because like I said to you in a PM once, I had my reasons. And I will go into detail about why I did what I did in a blog some time.

Your seeing the real me now, as real as anyone can be on the internet.

And yes the other great people here gave me incentive to revel my personality more then I otherwise would have.


----------



## jowan (Dec 11, 2008)

banned because im chuck norris and i can do whatever i want


----------



## WildWon (Dec 11, 2008)

jowan said:
			
		

> banned because im chuck norris and i can do whatever i want



Banned for reviving a dead meme. Good play sir. Now GTFO.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 11, 2008)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Banned because like I said to you in a PM once, I had my reasons. And I will go into detail about why I did what I did in a blog some time.
> 
> Your seeing the real me now, as real as anyone can be on the internet.
> 
> And yes the other great people here gave me incentive to revel my personality more then I otherwise would have.







I just found two of your mails unread!! I'll go check them now.....I don't know how I never saw them!

Wildy banned because you clearly enjoy Xcaliburs and mine presence!


----------



## ShakeBunny (Dec 11, 2008)

Thank you ban for getting rid of Tall Alien. He was really messing up the game.


----------



## Veho (Dec 11, 2008)

*looks around* 
*nobody's watching* 



_Banned!_


----------



## ShakeBunny (Dec 11, 2008)

Banned as everyone is watching.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 11, 2008)

*walks by casually, and suddenly a _ban_ hits him

Who's throwing bans around?!?! Damn kids these days!

EDIT: and penguindefender jumps in!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 11, 2008)

Banned cos like a ninja I was just hiding in the shadows. Toni was hiding in the shadows.


----------



## Holaitsme (Dec 11, 2008)

Banned because a good ninja doesn't need to hide he "dissapears" but is always watching you.


----------



## Ducky (Dec 11, 2008)

Banned cus ninjas are not disappearing their using magical dust (OF DOOM)


----------



## Veho (Dec 11, 2008)

Banned for not knowing ninjas actually use "Scroll of Town Portal".


----------



## Ducky (Dec 11, 2008)

Banned for playing too much maplestory


----------



## Holaitsme (Dec 11, 2008)

Banned because you do too if you know where that is from.


----------



## Veho (Dec 11, 2008)

Banned because it's from Diablo.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 11, 2008)

Banned because I'm not gonna play Diablo III, but I'm interested in giving it a shot!


----------



## Veho (Dec 11, 2008)

Banned for not making sense. How are you going to "give it a shot" without _playing_ it?


----------



## ShakeBunny (Dec 11, 2008)

Banned because he'll use a gun.


----------



## Veho (Dec 11, 2008)

...banned for the horrible, _horrible_ pun.


----------



## DarkRey (Dec 11, 2008)

banned because i heard the nun is possed by another nun


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 11, 2008)

Banned for lying, the nuns are on the run.


----------



## ShakeBunny (Dec 11, 2008)

Banned because the nun went on an alcohol fueled fun run to sculpt her buns.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 11, 2008)

Banned for touching in nuns!


----------



## Zerrix (Dec 11, 2008)

Banned for having the word "fuck" in his signature!


----------



## ShakeBunny (Dec 11, 2008)

Banned because Toni can pretty much do whatever he wants.


----------



## DarkRey (Dec 11, 2008)

banned because he cant back flip his tongue !!


----------



## Veho (Dec 11, 2008)

Banned because, um, _what_? How do you back flip a tongue?


----------



## xalphax (Dec 11, 2008)

banned because that's easy.

like this, here, look

...

*chokes*


----------



## Veho (Dec 11, 2008)

Hee hee hee   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




pwnd. 

And banned.


----------



## Minox (Dec 11, 2008)

Banned because there's been a lack of bannings lately.


----------



## Veho (Dec 11, 2008)

Fine, let's liven up this mire by banning everything and everyone in sight.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Dec 11, 2008)

Banned because your in my way.


----------



## Minox (Dec 11, 2008)

Banned for banning on your birthday


----------



## xalphax (Dec 11, 2008)

banned because i still love to jump in front of everyone


----------



## Veho (Dec 11, 2008)

Banned for being here.


----------



## Minox (Dec 11, 2008)

Banned for not being here.


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 11, 2008)

Banned for being offline


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 11, 2008)

Banned for the same reason


----------



## Minox (Dec 11, 2008)

Banned for being online.


----------



## Holaitsme (Dec 11, 2008)

Banned for being mag staff.


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 11, 2008)

Banned for having a confusing mini profile


----------



## Holaitsme (Dec 12, 2008)

Banned because I can control the edited button too.

I'd post it but than you guys would figure my secret out with a quote.


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 12, 2008)

Banned for being a Haxz0r


----------



## Minox (Dec 12, 2008)

Good night ban.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 12, 2008)

Banned because Holaitsme has a really neat hacking skills!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm really interested in how he managed to do it?!?!


----------



## Minox (Dec 12, 2008)

Banned for being too slow to keep up with mah bans.


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 12, 2008)

Banned for not suspending him for interfering with the forum layout

edit: stupid staff and their epic powers


----------



## Minox (Dec 12, 2008)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> Banned for being too slow to keep up with mah bans.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 12, 2008)

Banned because you're now staff, and act all mighty and powerful....

but you lost your medals!! njanja!!


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 12, 2008)

Banned because your medals have chocolate inside them


----------



## Minox (Dec 12, 2008)

Banned because I can do something that Toni can't do.



Spoiler



Hit you with my newspaper


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 12, 2008)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> Banned because I can do something that Toni can't do.
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Not banned for the amazingness (that word doesn't even exist) of that ban!


----------



## redact (Dec 12, 2008)

banned for trying to hit p1ngy

EDIT: selfban for lagging


----------



## Mei-o (Dec 12, 2008)

Banned because hitting with a thick magazine hurts more!


----------



## redact (Dec 12, 2008)

banned for also being too slow


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 12, 2008)

Banned for having a nerves to ban someone for the same reason that can be used on you!


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 12, 2008)

I can hit you with a ban


----------



## Mei-o (Dec 12, 2008)

I can ban you with a can!


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 12, 2008)

Banned because I actually clicked your sig, awesome! lol


----------



## xalphax (Dec 12, 2008)

banned because i wonder what your first custom title will be


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 12, 2008)

Banned because you made me click it too, and Mei-o, you rock my socks off!

EDIT: xalphax!! I LOVE your custom title...banned


----------



## xalphax (Dec 12, 2008)

banned because you condone trapvertising!


----------



## Vincent T (Dec 12, 2008)

^ banned becuase your sig is old.


----------



## Holaitsme (Dec 12, 2008)

Banned because your old is sig.


----------



## ShakeBunny (Dec 12, 2008)

Banned because you sold your ig.


----------



## Frog (Dec 12, 2008)

Banned cause i bought his ig.


----------



## Galacta (Dec 12, 2008)

Banned as I steal the ig then I give the ig to the old man at Nashville, USA and he refused to take the ig so I killed him then I realised it was a frog.


----------



## Frog (Dec 12, 2008)

Banned because you just killed a guy then told us about it on the INTERNET!!!
*cops take you away*


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 12, 2008)

Banned for being a forum snitch


----------



## DarkRey (Dec 12, 2008)

banned for being a killer aka p0wner!!


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 12, 2008)

Banned for stealing competition prizes, THIEF!!!


----------



## DarkRey (Dec 12, 2008)

banned because i never did it!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







btw today is DarkAura's birthday!! 
he is the one that made this awesome topic

HAPPY Birthday!!


----------



## AeroHex (Dec 12, 2008)

BAN HAMMARH!!! YOU GET SMASHHHED


----------



## DarkRey (Dec 12, 2008)

sorry dude but no one has the ability to handle the ban hammer better than us (regulars) 
banned


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 12, 2008)

Banned because I just saw you on Croatian TV!!


----------



## DarkRey (Dec 12, 2008)

banned because that was my little good twin brother!! 
im DARK (EVIL)


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 12, 2008)

Banned for having a twin that we didn't know about


----------



## DarkRey (Dec 12, 2008)

banned because i was afraid that u lot might rape him....
...
.
.

.
.
.
.

.
.
.
.

.
without me!!


----------



## Frog (Dec 12, 2008)

Banned cause i'm afraid they already have.
...
.
.

.
.
.
.

.
.
.
.

.

without you!!


----------



## DarkRey (Dec 12, 2008)

banned 
in that case i will rape him after they have finished with him


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 12, 2008)

Banned because Frog is so pure he has no sex organs to rape!

edit: self ban for not readin properly, DOH!!!


----------



## Frog (Dec 12, 2008)

Banned as DOH backwards is HOD, and if you chop the O in half you get HUD, as in heads up display....
i see what you did there.


----------



## Veho (Dec 12, 2008)

I C wut U did up there.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Banned.


----------



## DarkRey (Dec 12, 2008)

i can see everything u did before i saw u 
banned


----------



## Veho (Dec 12, 2008)

I know what you did last summer. 

Banned.


----------



## xalphax (Dec 12, 2008)

i know who you banned last summer!


----------



## DarkRey (Dec 12, 2008)

banned so i can say that it was me the one who banned him the last summer

oh shit: this is croatian domination!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## iPikachu (Dec 12, 2008)

banned so i can say it was I who banned him last summer.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 12, 2008)

Banned because this game should be called Croatian game from now on!! And only Croatians should be allowed to play!


----------



## iPikachu (Dec 12, 2008)

Banned because you pointed out i wasn't a croatian!


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Dec 12, 2008)

BANNED For not knowing my middle name!!


----------



## DarkRey (Dec 12, 2008)

banned because i wont be able to play if only croatian we allowed!! 
anyone gonna adopt this poor little british kid (me) and make him a croatian ?


----------



## Minox (Dec 12, 2008)

Banned because this could never become the Croatian Game with me in it.


----------



## WildWon (Dec 12, 2008)

Banned because, i agree completely. Wait. That's not a valid reason.

Fuck it.

BANNED!


----------



## Minox (Dec 12, 2008)

Banned because I'd accept that reason for a banning if I were the one doing the banning.


----------



## DarkRey (Dec 12, 2008)

banned for being a magazine staff?


----------



## Minox (Dec 12, 2008)

Banned for not being Croatian.


----------



## DarkRey (Dec 12, 2008)

banned because soon i will get adopted by a croatian family


----------



## Minox (Dec 12, 2008)

Banned because I doubt it.


----------



## DarkRey (Dec 12, 2008)

banned because u shouldn't doubt it because thats the reality 
in b4 mthrnite

teh old master is watching us!!


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> 2 Members: DarkRey, mthrnite


----------



## ShakeBunny (Dec 12, 2008)

Banned, because I don't know who mthrnite is.


----------



## Minox (Dec 12, 2008)

Banned because I know who it is, but I don't know him personally. I have talked with him on IRC before though.


----------



## WildWon (Dec 12, 2008)

Banned for not knowing mthrnite. For shame!


----------



## Minox (Dec 12, 2008)

Banned for being slow.


----------



## DarkRey (Dec 12, 2008)

banned because he is still looking at us 
i have this feeling of being watched


----------



## Minox (Dec 12, 2008)

Banned because I'm always staring at all of you, so why would you care?


----------



## mthrnite (Dec 12, 2008)

Banned for singing "A White Sport Coat and a Pink Croatian" and nobody getting the joke.


----------



## DarkRey (Dec 12, 2008)

banned so i can confirm that i didnt get the joke


----------



## Minox (Dec 12, 2008)

Banned because neither did I.


----------



## DarkRey (Dec 12, 2008)

banned for copying me without my permission 
btw all my posts are copyright protected

mind it


----------



## AXYPB (Dec 12, 2008)

Banned because this has been one of the best weeks of my life.


----------



## Minox (Dec 12, 2008)

Banned because I'm a pirate -.-


----------



## DarkRey (Dec 12, 2008)

banned because i am a pirating ninja


----------



## Minox (Dec 12, 2008)

Banned because ninjas can't pirate...


----------



## DarkRey (Dec 12, 2008)

banned because they can!! is just that u dont see them doing it


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 12, 2008)

Banned because I can feel the breeze!


----------



## DarkRey (Dec 12, 2008)

banned because soon u will feel my hot snake in you


----------



## WildWon (Dec 12, 2008)

Banned for gratuitous nature channel references.


----------



## DarkRey (Dec 12, 2008)

banned for not watching it


----------



## playallday (Dec 12, 2008)

Banned for not owning a 360!


----------



## Minox (Dec 12, 2008)

Banned because a PC is better.


----------



## Veho (Dec 12, 2008)

Banned because, for what purpose is it better? A $250 PC isn't really a HD graphics gaming powerhouse.


----------



## playallday (Dec 12, 2008)

Banned because someone removed me banning me!


----------



## Veho (Dec 12, 2008)

They did it to prevent a time/ban paradox that would divide the whole GBATEMP database by zero. 

Don't do that again. 

Banned.


----------



## playallday (Dec 12, 2008)

Banned for crying "Ni"!


----------



## xcalibur (Dec 12, 2008)

Banned for not allowing him to do so.
The brilliance of monty python must not be denied!


----------



## DarkRey (Dec 12, 2008)

banned for crushing my imaginary tree 
now u will be my tree


----------



## Minox (Dec 12, 2008)

Banned because trees are meant to be burned.


----------



## jowan (Dec 12, 2008)

banned becuase not always


----------



## Minox (Dec 12, 2008)

Banned because they're *always* meant to be burned.


----------



## Holaitsme (Dec 12, 2008)

Banned because it's now or never! rejoice!


----------



## Minox (Dec 12, 2008)

Banned.

*Sets a tree on fire*


----------



## Holaitsme (Dec 12, 2008)

Banned.

*pours gasoline on tree*


----------



## Minox (Dec 12, 2008)

Banned.

*Sets topic on fire*


----------



## Holaitsme (Dec 12, 2008)

Banned.
͡҉҉ ̵̡̢̛̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠͇̊̋̌̍̎̏̿̿̿̚ ҉ ҉҉̡̢̡̢̛̛̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑ ̒̓̔̕̚ ̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̕̚̕̚ ̡̢̛̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̚ ̡̢̡̢̛̛̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔ ̕̚̕̚ ̔̕̚̕̚҉ ҉̵̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠͇̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̿̿̿̕̚̕̚͡ ͡҉҉ ̵̡̢̛̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠͇̊̋̌̍̎̏̿̿̿̚ ҉ ҉҉̡̢̡̢̛̛̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑ ̒̓̔̕̚ ̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̕̚̕̚ ̡̢̛̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̚ ̡̢̡̢̛̛̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔ ̕̚̕̚ ̔̕̚̕̚҉ ҉̵̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠͇̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̿̿̿̕̚̕̚͡ ͡҉҉th̔̕̚̕̚҉ ҉̵̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠͇̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̿̿̿̕̚̕̚͡ ͡҉҉ ̵̡̢̛̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠͇̊̋̌̍̎̏̿̿̿̚ ҉ ҉҉̡̢̡̢̛̛̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑ ̒̓̔̕̚ ̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̕̚̕̚ ̡̢̛̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̚ ̡̢̡̢̛̛̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔ ̕̚̕̚ ̔̕̚̕̚҉ ҉̵̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠͇̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̿̿̿̕̚̕̚͡ ͡҉҉ ̵̡̢̛̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠͇̊̋̌̍̎̏̿̿̿̚ ҉ ҉҉̡̢̡̢̛̛̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑ ̒̓̔̕̚ ̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̕̚̕̚ ̡̢̛̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̚ ̡̢̡̢̛̛̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔ ̕̚̕̚ ̔̕̚̕̚҉ ҉̵̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠͇̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̿̿̿̕̚̕̚͡ ͡҉҉t


----------



## Minox (Dec 12, 2008)

Banned because that previous ban was a little to weird for me.


----------



## Holaitsme (Dec 12, 2008)

Banned because weird is just a persons own perception and by mine you are weird


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 12, 2008)

Banned for doing weird shit to your user info.


----------



## Vincent T (Dec 12, 2008)

^ banned becuase your avatar is awesome.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 13, 2008)

How does one ban someone after a compliment?

LIKE THIS!

*Banned* for not mentioning my awesome signature too.


----------



## Minox (Dec 13, 2008)

A plain and simple ban.


----------



## Holaitsme (Dec 13, 2008)

A awesome and complex ban.


----------



## Mei-o (Dec 13, 2008)

A simple and complex ban.


----------



## Holaitsme (Dec 13, 2008)

Banned for the lies your sig brings!


----------



## Minox (Dec 13, 2008)

Banned for not appreciating the sig.


----------



## Holaitsme (Dec 13, 2008)

Banned because smoking sucks.


----------



## Minox (Dec 13, 2008)

Banned for being a


----------



## Holaitsme (Dec 13, 2008)

Banned for being a


----------



## AXYPB (Dec 13, 2008)

Banned because my brother purchased an M3 Real only to have it arrive on the same day that his computer decided to pass away.


----------



## agentgamma (Dec 13, 2008)

Banned as that would be hilarious to see suck!


----------



## AXYPB (Dec 13, 2008)

Banned because it would not suck, it does suck.


----------



## ShakeBunny (Dec 13, 2008)

Banned as you should hire Morpheous the Necromancer to bring your PC back to life.


----------



## AXYPB (Dec 13, 2008)

Banned because I'd rather do it myself.


----------



## Raika (Dec 13, 2008)

AXYPB said:
			
		

> Banned because I'd rather do myself.


Banned.


----------



## agentgamma (Dec 13, 2008)

Banned as my custom member title is more creative!


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Dec 13, 2008)

Banned for liking Hotel Dusk..


----------



## xalphax (Dec 13, 2008)

banned because hotel dusk is still one of the best games for the system


----------



## Hadrian (Dec 13, 2008)

Banned because my Saturn is knackered and thus I can't play more.


----------



## agentgamma (Dec 13, 2008)

Banned because my Nomad is knackered and thus I can't play more.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 13, 2008)

Banned because I'm busy in real life and thus I can't play more!


----------



## agentgamma (Dec 13, 2008)

Banned as GBATemp needs to go back to its roots and host ROMS!


----------



## DarkRey (Dec 13, 2008)

banned because gbatemp should host pr0ns (gaydrian porn)


----------



## Raika (Dec 13, 2008)

STUPID YOU!!


----------



## DarkRey (Dec 13, 2008)

banned for forgetting the ban


----------



## Raika (Dec 13, 2008)

Banned, i didn't forget it, you stole it from me!!!


----------



## oliebol (Dec 13, 2008)

banned for probably having a christmas tree! I got one


----------



## Minox (Dec 13, 2008)

Banned because there haven't been enough bans today.


----------



## DarkRey (Dec 13, 2008)

banned because no one is here on weekends (see tomorrow, no one will be here apart from me)


----------



## Minox (Dec 13, 2008)

Banned because I'm here.


----------



## DarkRey (Dec 13, 2008)

banned because u wont be here tomorrow


----------



## Tall Alien (Dec 13, 2008)

im banned for being a faggot ass bitch


----------



## Minox (Dec 13, 2008)

Banned because you're supposed to ban other people, not yourself.


----------



## Tall Alien (Dec 13, 2008)

ok


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 13, 2008)

STFU Tall Alien, no one likes you


----------



## Tall Alien (Dec 13, 2008)

MODERATED!!


----------



## Minox (Dec 13, 2008)

Banned because either you two stop the flaming or you leave the thread, OK?


----------



## Tall Alien (Dec 13, 2008)

im banned for being a bitch faggot again


----------



## Minox (Dec 13, 2008)

Banned because you shouldn't call yourself that.


----------



## Tall Alien (Dec 13, 2008)

banned because yes i should


----------



## Holaitsme (Dec 13, 2008)

Banned for being such a _good _ troll.


----------



## DokiDoki98 (Dec 13, 2008)

banned for AIDS


----------



## Minox (Dec 13, 2008)

Banned for lame banning.


----------



## Tall Alien (Dec 13, 2008)

i ban all things that exist


----------



## Minox (Dec 13, 2008)

Banned because that includes you.


----------



## Tall Alien (Dec 13, 2008)

ban fore being very wrong


----------



## Tall Alien (Dec 13, 2008)

banned hating fore engrish


----------



## Minox (Dec 13, 2008)

Banned for banning yourself.


----------



## xalphax (Dec 13, 2008)

bucketban


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 14, 2008)

Fullban


----------



## Minox (Dec 14, 2008)

101% ban


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 14, 2008)

1 666 BAN!


----------



## Holaitsme (Dec 14, 2008)

Banned for banning outside the banning thread.


----------



## Minox (Dec 14, 2008)

Banned for not doing so.


----------



## Holaitsme (Dec 14, 2008)

̵̡̢̛̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠͇̊̋̌̍̎̏̿̿̿̚ ҉ ҉҉̡̢̡̢̛̛̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑ ̒̓̔̕̚ ̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̕̚̕̚ ̡̢̛̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̚ ̡̢̡̢̛̛̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔ ̕̚̕̚ ̔̕̚̕̚҉ ҉̵̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠͇̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̿̿̿̕̚̕̚͡ ͡҉҉ ̵̡̢̛̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠͇̊̋̌̍̎̏̿̿̿̚ ҉ ҉҉̡̢̡̢̛̛̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑ ̒̓̔̕̚ ̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̕̚̕̚ ̡̢̛̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̚ ̡̢̡̢̛̛̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔ ̕̚̕̚ ̔̕̚̕̚҉ ҉̵̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠͇̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̿̿̿̕̚̕̚͡ ͡҉҉th̔̕̚̕̚҉ ҉̵̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠͇̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̿̿̿̕̚̕̚͡ ͡҉҉ ̵̡̢̛̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠͇̊̋̌̍̎̏̿̿̿̚ ҉ ҉҉̡̢̡̢̛̛̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑ ̒̓̔̕̚ ̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̕̚̕̚ ̡̢̛̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̚ ̡̢̡̢̛̛̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔ ̕̚̕̚ ̔̕̚̕̚҉ ҉̵̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠͇̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̿̿̿̕̚̕̚͡ ͡҉҉ ̵̡̢̛̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠͇̊̋̌̍̎̏̿̿̿̚ ҉ ҉҉̡̢̡̢̛̛̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑ ̒̓̔̕̚ ̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̕̚̕̚ ̡̢̛̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̚ ̡̢̡̢̛̛̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔ ̕̚̕̚ ̔̕̚̕̚҉ ҉̵̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠͇̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̿̿̿̕̚̕̚͡ ͡҉҉t ̵̡̢̛̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠͇̊̋̌̍̎̏̿̿̿̚ ҉ ҉҉̡̢̡̢̛̛̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑ ̒̓̔̕̚ ̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̕̚̕̚ ̡̢̛̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̚ ̡̢̡̢̛̛̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔ ̕̚̕̚ ̔̕̚̕̚҉ ҉̵̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠͇̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̿̿̿̕̚̕̚͡ ͡҉҉ ̵̡̢̛̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠͇̊̋̌̍̎̏̿̿̿̚ ҉ ҉҉̡̢̡̢̛̛̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑ ̒̓̔̕̚ ̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̕̚̕̚ ̡̢̛̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̚ ̡̢̡̢̛̛̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔ ̕̚̕̚ ̔̕̚̕̚҉ ҉̵̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠͇̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̿̿̿̕̚̕̚͡ ͡҉҉th̔̕̚̕̚҉ ҉̵̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠͇̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̿̿̿̕̚̕̚͡ ͡҉҉ ̵̡̢̛̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠͇̊̋̌̍̎̏̿̿̿̚ ҉ ҉҉̡̢̡̢̛̛̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑ ̒̓̔̕̚ ̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̕̚̕̚ ̡̢̛̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̚ ̡̢̡̢̛̛̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔ ̕̚̕̚ ̔̕̚̕̚҉ ҉̵̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠͇̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̿̿̿̕̚̕̚͡ ͡҉҉ ̵̡̢̛̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠͇̊̋̌̍̎̏̿̿̿̚ ҉ ҉҉̡̢̡̢̛̛̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑ ̒̓̔̕̚ ̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̕̚̕̚ ̡̢̛̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̚ ̡̢̡̢̛̛̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔ ̕̚̕̚ ̔̕̚̕̚҉ ҉̵̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠͇̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̿̿̿̕̚̕̚͡ ͡҉҉t̵̡̢̛̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠͇̊̋̌̍̎̏̿̿̿̚ ҉ ҉҉̡̢̡̢̛̛̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑ ̒̓̔̕̚ ̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̕̚̕̚ ̡̢̛̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̚ ̡̢̡̢̛̛̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔ ̕̚̕̚ ̔̕̚̕̚҉ ҉̵̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠͇̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̿̿̿̕̚̕̚͡ ͡҉҉ ̵̡̢̛̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠͇̊̋̌̍̎̏̿̿̿̚ ҉ ҉҉̡̢̡̢̛̛̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑ ̒̓̔̕̚ ̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̕̚̕̚ ̡̢̛̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̚ ̡̢̡̢̛̛̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔ ̕̚̕̚ ̔̕̚̕̚҉ ҉̵̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠͇̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̿̿̿̕̚̕̚͡ ͡҉҉th̔̕̚̕̚҉ ҉̵̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠͇̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̿̿̿̕̚̕̚͡ ͡҉҉ ̵̡̢̛̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠͇̊̋̌̍̎̏̿̿̿̚ ҉ ҉҉̡̢̡̢̛̛̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑ ̒̓̔̕̚ ̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̕̚̕̚ ̡̢̛̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̚ ̡̢̡̢̛̛̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔ ̕̚̕̚ ̔̕̚̕̚҉ ҉̵̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠͇̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̿̿̿̕̚̕̚͡ ͡҉҉ ̵̡̢̛̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠͇̊̋̌̍̎̏̿̿̿̚ ҉ ҉҉̡̢̡̢̛̛̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑ ̒̓̔̕̚ ̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̕̚̕̚ ̡̢̛̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̚ ̡̢̡̢̛̛̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔ ̵̡̢̛̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠͇̊̋̌̍̎̏̿̿̿̚ ҉ ҉҉̡̢̡̢̛̛̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑ ̒̓̔̕̚ ̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̕̚̕̚ ̡̢̛̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̚ ̡̢̡̢̛̛̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔ ̕̚̕̚ ̔̕̚̕̚҉ ҉̵̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠͇̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̿̿̿̕̚̕̚͡ ͡҉҉ ̵̡̢̛̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠͇̊̋̌̍̎̏̿̿̿̚ ҉ ҉҉̡̢̡̢̛̛̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑ ̒̓̔̕̚ ̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̕̚̕̚ ̡̢̛̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̚ ̡̢̡̢̛̛̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔ ̕̚̕̚ ̔̕̚̕̚҉ ҉̵̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠͇̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̿̿̿̕̚̕̚͡ ͡҉҉th̔̕̚̕̚҉ ҉̵̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠͇̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̿̿̿̕̚̕̚͡ ͡҉҉ ̵̡̢̛̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠͇̊̋̌̍̎̏̿̿̿̚ ҉ ҉҉̡̢̡̢̛̛̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑ ̒̓̔̕̚ ̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̕̚̕̚ ̡̢̛̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̚ ̡̢̡̢̛̛̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔ ̕̚̕̚ ̔̕̚̕̚҉ ҉̵̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠͇̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̿̿̿̕̚̕̚͡ ͡҉҉ ̵̡̢̛̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠͇̊̋̌̍̎̏̿̿̿̚ ҉ ҉҉̡̢̡̢̛̛̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑ ̒̓̔̕̚ ̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̕̚̕̚ ̡̢̛̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̚ ̡̢̡̢̛̛̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔ ̕̚̕̚ ̔̕̚̕̚҉ ҉̵̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠͇̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̿̿̿̕̚̕̚͡ ͡҉҉t̵̡̢̛̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠͇̊̋̌̍̎̏̿̿̿̚ ҉ ҉҉̡̢̡̢̛̛̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑ ̒̓̔̕̚ ̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̕̚̕̚ ̡̢̛̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̚ ̡̢̡̢̛̛̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔ ̕̚̕̚ ̔̕̚̕̚҉ ҉̵̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠͇̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̿̿̿̕̚̕̚͡ ͡҉҉ ̵̡̢̛̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠͇̊̋̌̍̎̏̿̿̿̚ ҉ ҉҉̡̢̡̢̛̛̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑ ̒̓̔̕̚ ̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̕̚̕̚ ̡̢̛̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̚ ̡̢̡̢̛̛̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔ ̕̚̕̚ ̔̕̚̕̚҉ ҉̵̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠͇̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̿̿̿̕̚̕̚͡ ͡҉҉th̔̕̚̕̚҉ ҉̵̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠͇̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̿̿̿̕̚̕̚͡ ͡҉҉ ̵̡̢̛̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠͇̊̋̌̍̎̏̿̿̿̚ ҉ ҉҉̡̢̡̢̛̛̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑ ̒̓̔̕̚ ̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̕̚̕̚ ̡̢̛̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̚ ̡̢̡̢̛̛̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔ ̕̚̕̚ ̔̕̚̕̚҉ ҉̵̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠͇̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̿̿̿̕̚̕̚͡ ͡҉҉ ̵̡̢̛̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠͇̊̋̌̍̎̏̿̿̿̚ ҉ ҉҉̡̢̡̢̛̛̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑ ̒̓̔̕̚ ̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̕̚̕̚ ̡̢̛̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̚ ̡̢̡̢̛̛̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔ ̕̚̕̚ ̔̕̚̕̚҉ ҉̵̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠͇̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̿̿̿̕̚̕̚͡ ͡҉҉t̵̡̢̛̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠͇̊̋̌̍̎̏̿̿̿̚ ҉ ҉҉̡̢̡̢̛̛̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑ ̒̓̔̕̚ ̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̕̚̕̚ ̡̢̛̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̚ ̡̢̡̢̛̛̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔ ̕̚̕̚ ̔̕̚̕̚҉ ҉̵̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠͇̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̿̿̿̕̚̕̚͡ ͡҉҉ ̵̡̢̛̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠͇̊̋̌̍̎̏̿̿̿̚ ҉ ҉҉̡̢̡̢̛̛̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑ ̒̓̔̕̚ ̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̕̚̕̚ ̡̢̛̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̚ ̡̢̡̢̛̛̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔ ̕̚̕̚ ̔̕̚̕̚҉ ҉̵̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠͇̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̿̿̿̕̚̕̚͡ ͡҉҉th̔̕̚̕̚҉ ҉̵̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠͇̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̿̿̿̕̚̕̚͡ ͡҉҉ ̵̡̢̛̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠͇̊̋̌̍̎̏̿̿̿̚ ҉ ҉҉̡̢̡̢̛̛̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑ ̒̓̔̕̚ ̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̕̚̕̚ ̡̢̛̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̚ ̡̢̡̢̛̛̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔ ̕̚̕̚ ̔̕̚̕̚҉ ҉̵̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠͇̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̿̿̿̕̚̕̚͡ ͡҉҉ ̵̡̢̛̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠͇̊̋̌̍̎̏̿̿̿̚ ҉ ҉҉̡̢̡̢̛̛̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑ ̒̓̔̕̚ ̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̕̚̕̚ ̡̢̛̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̚ ̡̢̡̢̛̛̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔ ̕̚̕̚ ̔̕̚̕̚҉ ҉̵̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠͇̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̿̿̿̕̚̕̚͡ ͡҉҉t̵̡̢̛̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠͇̊̋̌̍̎̏̿̿̿̚ ҉ ҉҉̡̢̡̢̛̛̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑ ̒̓̔̕̚ ̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̕̚̕̚ ̡̢̛̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̚ ̡̢̡̢̛̛̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔ ̕̚̕̚ ̔̕̚̕̚҉ ҉̵̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠͇̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̿̿̿̕̚̕̚͡ ͡҉҉ ̵̡̢̛̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠͇̊̋̌̍̎̏̿̿̿̚ ҉ ҉҉̡̢̡̢̛̛̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑ ̒̓̔̕̚ ̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̕̚̕̚ ̡̢̛̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̚ ̡̢̡̢̛̛̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔ ̕̚̕̚ ̔̕̚̕̚҉ ҉̵̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠͇̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̿̿̿̕̚̕̚͡ ͡҉҉th̔̕̚̕̚҉ ҉̵̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠͇̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̿̿̿̕̚̕̚͡ ͡҉҉ ̵̡̢̛̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠͇̊̋̌̍̎̏̿̿̿̚ ҉ ҉҉̡̢̡̢̛̛̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑ ̒̓̔̕̚ ̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̕̚̕̚ ̡̢̛̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̚ ̡̢̡̢̛̛̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔ ̕̚̕̚ ̔̕̚̕̚҉ ҉̵̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠͇̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̿̿̿̕̚̕̚͡ ͡҉҉ ̵̡̢̛̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠͇̊̋̌̍̎̏̿̿̿̚ ҉ ҉҉̡̢̡̢̛̛̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑ ̒̓̔̕̚ ̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̕̚̕̚ ̡̢̛̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̚ ̡̢̡̢̛̛̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔ ̕̚̕̚ ̔̕̚̕̚҉ ҉̵̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠͇̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̿̿̿̕̚̕̚͡ ͡҉҉t̵̡̢̛̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠͇̊̋̌̍̎̏̿̿̿̚ ҉ ҉҉̡̢̡̢̛̛̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑ ̒̓̔̕̚ ̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̕̚̕̚ ̡̢̛̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̚ ̡̢̡̢̛̛̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔ ̕̚̕̚ ̔̕̚̕̚҉ ҉̵̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠͇̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̿̿̿̕̚̕̚͡ ͡҉҉ ̵̡̢̛̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠͇̊̋̌̍̎̏̿̿̿̚ ҉ ҉҉̡̢̡̢̛̛̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑ ̒̓̔̕̚ ̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̕̚̕̚ ̡̢̛̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̚ ̡̢̡̢̛̛̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔ ̕̚̕̚ ̔̕̚̕̚҉ ҉̵̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠͇̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̿̿̿̕̚̕̚͡ ͡҉҉th̔̕̚̕̚҉ ҉̵̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠͇̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̿̿̿̕̚̕̚͡ ͡҉҉ ̵̡̢̛̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠͇̊̋̌̍̎̏̿̿̿̚ ҉ ҉҉̡̢̡̢̛̛̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑ ̒̓̔̕̚ ̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̕̚̕̚ ̡̢̛̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̚ ̡̢̡̢̛̛̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔ ̕̚̕̚ ̔̕̚̕̚҉ ҉̵̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠͇̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̿̿̿̕̚̕̚͡ ͡҉҉ ̵̡̢̛̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠͇̊̋̌̍̎̏̿̿̿̚ ҉ ҉҉̡̢̡̢̛̛̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑ ̒̓̔̕̚ ̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̕̚̕̚ ̡̢̛̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̚ ̡̢̡̢̛̛̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔ ̕̚̕̚ ̔̕̚̕̚҉ ҉̵̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠͇̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̿̿̿̕̚̕̚͡ ͡҉҉t̵̡̢̛̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠͇̊̋̌̍̎̏̿̿̿̚ ҉ ҉҉̡̢̡̢̛̛̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑ ̒̓̔̕̚ ̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̕̚̕̚ ̡̢̛̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̚ ̡̢̡̢̛̛̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔ ̕̚̕̚ ̔̕̚̕̚҉ ҉̵̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠͇̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̿̿̿̕̚̕̚͡ ͡҉҉ ̵̡̢̛̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠͇̊̋̌̍̎̏̿̿̿̚ ҉ ҉҉̡̢̡̢̛̛̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑ ̒̓̔̕̚ ̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̕̚̕̚ ̡̢̛̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̚ ̡̢̡̢̛̛̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔ ̕̚̕̚ ̔̕̚̕̚҉ ҉̵̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠͇̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̿̿̿̕̚̕̚͡ YOU ARE BANNEDth̔̕̚̕̚҉ ҉̵̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠͇̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̿̿̿̕̚̕̚͡ ͡҉҉ ̵̡̢̛̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠͇̊̋̌̍̎̏̿̿̿̚ ҉ ҉҉̡̢̡̢̛̛̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑ ̒̓̔̕̚ ̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̕̚̕̚ ̡̢̛̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̚ ̡̢̡̢̛̛̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔ ̕̚̕̚ ̔̕̚̕̚҉ ҉̵̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠͇̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̿̿̿̕̚̕̚͡ ͡҉҉ ̵̡̢̛̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠͇̊̋̌̍̎̏̿̿̿̚ ҉ ҉҉̡̢̡̢̛̛̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑ ̒̓̔̕̚ ̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̕̚̕̚ ̡̢̛̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̚ ̡̢̡̢̛̛̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔ ̕̚̕̚ ̔̕̚̕̚҉ ҉̵̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠͇̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̿̿̿̕̚̕̚͡ ͡҉҉t̵̡̢̛̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠͇̊̋̌̍̎̏̿̿̿̚ ҉ ҉҉̡̢̡̢̛̛̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑ ̒̓̔̕̚ ̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̕̚̕̚ ̡̢̛̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̚ ̡̢̡̢̛̛̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔ ̕̚̕̚ ̔̕̚̕̚҉ ҉̵̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠͇̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̿̿̿̕̚̕̚͡ ͡҉҉ ̵̡̢̛̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠͇̊̋̌̍̎̏̿̿̿̚ ҉ ҉҉̡̢̡̢̛̛̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑ ̒̓̔̕̚ ̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̕̚̕̚ ̡̢̛̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̚ ̡̢̡̢̛̛̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔ ̕̚̕̚ ̔̕̚̕̚҉ ҉̵̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠͇̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̿̿̿̕̚̕̚͡ ͡҉҉th̔̕̚̕̚҉ ҉̵̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠͇̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̿̿̿̕̚̕̚͡ ͡҉҉ ̵̡̢̛̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠͇̊̋̌̍̎̏̿̿̿̚ ҉ ҉҉̡̢̡̢̛̛̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑ ̒̓̔̕̚ ̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̕̚̕̚ ̡̢̛̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̚ ̡̢̡̢̛̛̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔ ̕̚̕̚ ̔̕̚̕̚҉ ҉̵̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠͇̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̿̿̿̕̚̕̚͡ ͡҉҉ ̵̡̢̛̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠͇̊̋̌̍̎̏̿̿̿̚ ҉ ҉҉̡̢̡̢̛̛̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑ ̒̓̔̕̚ ̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̕̚̕̚ ̡̢̛̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̚ ̡̢̡̢̛̛̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔ ̕̚̕̚ ̔̕̚̕̚҉ ҉̵̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠͇̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̿̿̿̕̚̕̚͡ ͡҉҉t̵̡̢̛̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠͇̊̋̌̍̎̏̿̿̿̚ ҉ ҉҉̡̢̡̢̛̛̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑ ̒̓̔̕̚ ̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̕̚̕̚ ̡̢̛̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̚ ̡̢̡̢̛̛̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔ ̕̚̕̚ ̔̕̚̕̚҉ ҉̵̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠͇̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̿̿̿̕̚̕̚͡ ͡҉҉ ̵̡̢̛̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠͇̊̋̌̍̎̏̿̿̿̚ ҉ ҉҉̡̢̡̢̛̛̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑ ̒̓̔̕̚ ̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̕̚̕̚ ̡̢̛̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̚ ̡̢̡̢̛̛̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔ ̕̚̕̚ ̔̕̚̕̚҉ ҉̵̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠͇̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̿̿̿̕̚̕̚͡ ͡҉҉th̔̕̚̕̚҉ ҉̵̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠͇̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̿̿̿̕̚̕̚͡ ͡҉҉ ̵̡̢̛̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠͇̊̋̌̍̎̏̿̿̿̚ ҉ ҉҉̡̢̡̢̛̛̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑ ̒̓̔̕̚ ̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̕̚̕̚ ̡̢̛̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̚ ̡̢̡̢̛̛̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔ ̕̚̕̚ ̔̕̚̕̚҉ ҉̵̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠͇̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̿̿̿̕̚̕̚͡ ͡҉҉ ̵̡̢̛̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠͇̊̋̌̍̎̏̿̿̿̚ ҉ ҉҉̡̢̡̢̛̛̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑ ̒̓̔̕̚ ̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̕̚̕̚ ̡̢̛̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̚ ̡̢̡̢̛̛̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔ ̕̚̕̚ ̔̕̚̕̚҉ ҉̵̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠͇̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̿̿̿̕̚̕̚͡ ͡҉҉t̵̡̢̛̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠͇̊̋̌̍̎̏̿̿̿̚ ҉ ҉҉̡̢̡̢̛̛̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑ ̒̓̔̕̚ ̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̕̚̕̚ ̡̢̛̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̚ ̡̢̡̢̛̛̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔ ̕̚̕̚ ̔̕̚̕̚҉ ҉̵̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠͇̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̿̿̿̕̚̕̚͡ ͡҉҉ ̵̡̢̛̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠͇̊̋̌̍̎̏̿̿̿̚ ҉ ҉҉̡̢̡̢̛̛̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑ ̒̓̔̕̚ ̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̕̚̕̚ ̡̢̛̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̚ ̡̢̡̢̛̛̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔ ̕̚̕̚ ̔̕̚̕̚҉ ҉̵̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠͇̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̿̿̿̕̚̕̚͡ ͡҉҉th̔̕̚̕̚҉ ҉̵̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠͇̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̿̿̿̕̚̕̚͡ ͡҉҉ ̵̡̢̛̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠͇̊̋̌̍̎̏̿̿̿̚ ҉ ҉҉̡̢̡̢̛̛̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑ ̒̓̔̕̚ ̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̕̚̕̚ ̡̢̛̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̚ ̡̢̡̢̛̛̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔ ̕̚̕̚ ̔̕̚̕̚҉ ҉̵̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠͇̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̿̿̿̕̚̕̚͡ ͡҉҉ ̵̡̢̛̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠͇̊̋̌̍̎̏̿̿̿̚ ҉ ҉҉̡̢̡̢̛̛̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑ ̒̓̔̕̚ ̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̕̚̕̚ ̡̢̛̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̚ ̡̢̡̢̛̛̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔ ̕̚̕̚ ̔̕̚̕̚҉ ҉̵̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠͇̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̿̿̿̕̚̕̚͡ ͡҉҉t̵̡̢̛̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠͇̊̋̌̍̎̏̿̿̿̚ ҉ ҉҉̡̢̡̢̛̛̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑ ̒̓̔̕̚ ̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̕̚̕̚ ̡̢̛̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̚ ̡̢̡̢̛̛̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔ ̕̚̕̚ ̔̕̚̕̚҉ ҉̵̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠͇̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̿̿̿̕̚̕̚͡ ͡҉҉ ̵̡̢̛̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠͇̊̋̌̍̎̏̿̿̿̚ ҉ ҉҉̡̢̡̢̛̛̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑ ̒̓̔̕̚ ̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̕̚̕̚ ̡̢̛̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̚ ̡̢̡̢̛̛̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔ ̕̚̕̚ ̔̕̚̕̚҉ ҉̵̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠͇̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̿̿̿̕̚̕̚͡ ͡҉҉th̔̕̚̕̚҉ ҉̵̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠͇̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̿̿̿̕̚̕̚͡ ͡҉҉ ̵̡̢̛̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠͇̊̋̌̍̎̏̿̿̿̚ ҉ ҉҉̡̢̡̢̛̛̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑ ̒̓̔̕̚ ̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̕̚̕̚ ̡̢̛̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̚ ̡̢̡̢̛̛̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔ ̕̚̕̚ ̔̕̚̕̚҉ ҉̵̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠͇̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̿̿̿̕̚̕̚͡ ͡҉҉ ̵̡̢̛̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠͇̊̋̌̍̎̏̿̿̿̚ ҉ ҉҉̡̢̡̢̛̛̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑ ̒̓̔̕̚ ̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̕̚̕̚ ̡̢̛̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̚ ̡̢̡̢̛̛̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔ ̕̚̕̚ ̔̕̚̕̚҉ ҉̵̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠͇̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̿̿̿̕̚̕̚͡ ͡҉҉t̵̡̢̛̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠͇̊̋̌̍̎̏̿̿̿̚ ҉ ҉҉̡̢̡̢̛̛̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑ ̒̓̔̕̚ ̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̕̚̕̚ ̡̢̛̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̚ ̡̢̡̢̛̛̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔ ̕̚̕̚ ̔̕̚̕̚҉ ҉̵̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠͇̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̿̿̿̕̚̕̚͡ ͡҉҉ ̵̡̢̛̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠͇̊̋̌̍̎̏̿̿̿̚ ҉ ҉҉̡̢̡̢̛̛̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑ ̒̓̔̕̚ ̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̕̚̕̚ ̡̢̛̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̚ ̡̢̡̢̛̛̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔ ̕̚̕̚ ̔̕̚̕̚҉ ҉̵̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠͇̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̿̿̿̕̚̕̚͡ ͡҉҉th̔̕̚̕̚҉ ҉̵̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠͇̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̿̿̿̕̚̕̚͡ ͡҉҉ ̵̡̢̛̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠͇̊̋̌̍̎̏̿̿̿̚ ҉ ҉҉̡̢̡̢̛̛̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑ ̒̓̔̕̚ ̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̕̚̕̚ ̡̢̛̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̚ ̡̢̡̢̛̛̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔ ̕̚̕̚ ̔̕̚̕̚҉ ҉̵̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠͇̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̿̿̿̕̚̕̚͡ ͡҉҉ ̵̡̢̛̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠͇̊̋̌̍̎̏̿̿̿̚ ҉ ҉҉̡̢̡̢̛̛̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑ ̒̓̔̕̚ ̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̕̚̕̚ ̡̢̛̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̚ ̡̢̡̢̛̛̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔ ̕̚̕̚ ̔̕̚̕̚҉ ҉̵̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠͇̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̿̿̿̕̚̕̚͡ ͡҉҉t̵̡̢̛̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠͇̊̋̌̍̎̏̿̿̿̚ ҉ ҉҉̡̢̡̢̛̛̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑ ̒̓̔̕̚ ̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̕̚̕̚ ̡̢̛̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̚ ̡̢̡̢̛̛̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔ ̕̚̕̚ ̔̕̚̕̚҉ ҉̵̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠͇̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̿̿̿̕̚̕̚͡ ͡҉҉ ̵̡̢̛̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠͇̊̋̌̍̎̏̿̿̿̚ ҉ ҉҉̡̢̡̢̛̛̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑ ̒̓̔̕̚ ̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̕̚̕̚ ̡̢̛̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̚ ̡̢̡̢̛̛̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔ ̕̚̕̚ ̔̕̚̕̚҉ ҉̵̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠͇̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̿̿̿̕̚̕̚͡ ͡҉҉th̔̕̚̕̚҉ ҉̵̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠͇̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̿̿̿̕̚̕̚͡ ͡҉҉ ̵̡̢̛̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠͇̊̋̌̍̎̏̿̿̿̚ ҉ ҉҉̡̢̡̢̛̛̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑ ̒̓̔̕̚ ̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̕̚̕̚ ̡̢̛̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̚ ̡̢̡̢̛̛̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔ ̕̚̕̚ ̔̕̚̕̚҉ ҉̵̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠͇̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̿̿̿̕̚̕̚͡ ͡҉҉ ̵̡̢̛̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠͇̊̋̌̍̎̏̿̿̿̚ ҉ ҉҉̡̢̡̢̛̛̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑ ̒̓̔̕̚ ̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̕̚̕̚ ̡̢̛̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̚ ̡̢̡̢̛̛̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔ ̕̚̕̚ ̔̕̚̕̚҉ ҉̵̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠͇̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̿̿̿̕̚̕̚͡ ͡҉҉t̵̡̢̛̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠͇̊̋̌̍̎̏̿̿̿̚ ҉ ҉҉̡̢̡̢̛̛̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑ ̒̓̔̕̚ ̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̕̚̕̚ ̡̢̛̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̚ ̡̢̡̢̛̛̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔ ̕̚̕̚ ̔̕̚̕̚҉ ҉̵̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠͇̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̿̿̿̕̚̕̚͡ ͡҉҉ ̵̡̢̛̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠͇̊̋̌̍̎̏̿̿̿̚ ҉ ҉҉̡̢̡̢̛̛̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑ ̒̓̔̕̚ ̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̕̚̕̚ ̡̢̛̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̚ ̡̢̡̢̛̛̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔ ̕̚̕̚ ̔̕̚̕̚҉ ҉̵̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠͇̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̿̿̿̕̚̕̚͡ ͡҉҉th̔̕̚̕̚҉ ҉̵̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠͇̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̿̿̿̕̚̕̚͡ ͡҉҉ ̵̡̢̛̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠͇̊̋̌̍̎̏̿̿̿̚ ҉ ҉҉̡̢̡̢̛̛̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑ ̒̓̔̕̚ ̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̕̚̕̚ ̡̢̛̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̚ ̡̢̡̢̛̛̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔ ̕̚̕̚ ̔̕̚̕̚҉ ҉̵̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠͇̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̿̿̿̕̚̕̚͡ ͡҉҉ ̵̡̢̛̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠͇̊̋̌̍̎̏̿̿̿̚ ҉ ҉҉̡̢̡̢̛̛̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑ ̒̓̔̕̚ ̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̕̚̕̚ ̡̢̛̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̚ ̡̢̡̢̛̛̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔ ̕̚̕̚ ̔̕̚̕̚҉ ҉̵̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠͇̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̿̿̿̕̚̕̚͡ ͡҉҉t̵̡̢̛̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠͇̊̋̌̍̎̏̿̿̿̚ ҉ ҉҉̡̢̡̢̛̛̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑ ̒̓̔̕̚ ̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̕̚̕̚ ̡̢̛̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̚ ̡̢̡̢̛̛̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔ ̕̚̕̚ ̔̕̚̕̚҉ ҉̵̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠͇̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̿̿̿̕̚̕̚͡ ͡҉҉ ̵̡̢̛̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠͇̊̋̌̍̎̏̿̿̿̚ ҉ ҉҉̡̢̡̢̛̛̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑ ̒̓̔̕̚ ̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̕̚̕̚ ̡̢̛̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̚ ̡̢̡̢̛̛̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔ ̕̚̕̚ ̔̕̚̕̚҉ ҉̵̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠͇̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̿̿̿̕̚̕̚͡ ͡҉҉th̔̕̚̕̚҉ ҉̵̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠͇̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̿̿̿̕̚̕̚͡ ͡҉҉ ̵̡̢̛̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠͇̊̋̌̍̎̏̿̿̿̚ ҉ ҉҉̡̢̡̢̛̛̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑ ̒̓̔̕̚ ̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̕̚̕̚ ̡̢̛̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̚ ̡̢̡̢̛̛̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔ ̕̚̕̚ ̔̕̚̕̚҉ ҉̵̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠͇̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̿̿̿̕̚̕̚͡ ͡҉҉ ̵̡̢̛̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠͇̊̋̌̍̎̏̿̿̿̚ ҉ ҉҉̡̢̡̢̛̛̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑ ̒̓̔̕̚ ̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̕̚̕̚ ̡̢̛̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̚ ̡̢̡̢̛̛̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔ ̕̚̕̚ ̔̕̚̕̚҉ ҉̵̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠͇̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̿̿̿̕̚̕̚͡ ͡҉҉t̵̡̢̛̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠͇̊̋̌̍̎̏̿̿̿̚ ҉ ҉҉̡̢̡̢̛̛̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑ ̒̓̔̕̚ ̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̕̚̕̚ ̡̢̛̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̚ ̡̢̡̢̛̛̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔ ̕̚̕̚ ̔̕̚̕̚҉ ҉̵̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠͇̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̿̿̿̕̚̕̚͡ ͡҉҉ ̵̡̢̛̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠͇̊̋̌̍̎̏̿̿̿̚ ҉ ҉҉̡̢̡̢̛̛̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑ ̒̓̔̕̚ ̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̕̚̕̚ ̡̢̛̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̚ ̡̢̡̢̛̛̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔ ̕̚̕̚ ̔̕̚̕̚҉ ҉̵̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠͇̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̿̿̿̕̚̕̚͡ ͡҉҉th̔̕̚̕̚҉ ҉̵̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠͇̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̿̿̿̕̚̕̚͡ ͡҉҉ ̵̡̢̛̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠͇̊̋̌̍̎̏̿̿̿̚ ҉ ҉҉̡̢̡̢̛̛̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑ ̒̓̔̕̚ ̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̕̚̕̚ ̡̢̛̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̚ ̡̢̡̢̛̛̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔ ̕̚̕̚ ̔̕̚̕̚҉ ҉̵̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠͇̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̿̿̿̕̚̕̚͡ ͡҉҉ ̵̡̢̛̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠͇̊̋̌̍̎̏̿̿̿̚ ҉ ҉҉̡̢̡̢̛̛̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑ ̒̓̔̕̚ ̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̕̚̕̚ ̡̢̛̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̚ ̡̢̡̢̛̛̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔ ̕̚̕̚ ̔̕̚̕̚҉ ҉̵̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠͇̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̿̿̿̕̚̕̚͡ ]̵̡̢̛̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠͇̊̋̌̍̎̏̿̿̿̚ ҉ ҉҉̡̢̡̢̛̛̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑ ̒̓̔̕̚ ̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̕̚̕̚ ̡̢̛̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̚ ̡̢̡̢̛̛̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔ ̕̚̕̚ ̔̕̚̕̚҉ ҉̵̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠͇̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̿̿̿̕̚̕̚͡ ͡҉҉ ̵̡̢̛̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠͇̊̋̌̍̎̏̿̿̿̚ 


BANNED!


----------



## Minox (Dec 14, 2008)

Holaitsme said:
			
		

> *snip*
> YOU ARE BANNED​BANNED!


Banned because I saw that doubleban.


----------



## Holaitsme (Dec 14, 2008)

Banned, your avatar eye helped you didn't it?






 I'm scared now.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 14, 2008)

Banned because you're the backwords man!! (who guesses the reference, gets the cookie!!)


----------



## Minox (Dec 14, 2008)

Banned because I didn't even need that eye 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Edit: Banned for getting in my way.


----------



## Holaitsme (Dec 14, 2008)

¡pǝuuɐq


----------



## Minox (Dec 14, 2008)

Banned for that mirrored ban that also is upwards down.


----------



## Hehe Moo (Dec 14, 2008)

pǝuuɐq because I have no idea how he did that..


----------



## Minox (Dec 14, 2008)

Banned because you thought you could ban me without consequences.


----------



## ShakeBunny (Dec 14, 2008)

Another ban for you based on your eye.


----------



## Vincent T (Dec 14, 2008)

^ banned becuase I waaant you banned.


----------



## Hehe Moo (Dec 14, 2008)

Banned for spelling want with three "a"s..


----------



## iPikachu (Dec 14, 2008)

Banned for having an animated avatar


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 14, 2008)

Banned because I remember moderating you in one thread!


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 14, 2008)

Banned for never moderating me, yet!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 14, 2008)

Banned for the warm welcoming!! WELCOME P1NGY!!


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 14, 2008)

Banned for giving p1ngy the Croatian flu! *coughs*


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 14, 2008)

Banned so I could pass you a cough syrup!


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 14, 2008)

Banned for impersonating a doctor


----------



## Raika (Dec 14, 2008)

Banned for impersonating a patient.


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 14, 2008)

Banned for being impatient


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 14, 2008)

Banned for being calm..


----------



## Raika (Dec 14, 2008)

[email protected][email protected]!($)%^(%&@!(@#%&#%


----------



## gizmo_gal (Dec 14, 2008)

Opasnost! You are henceforth banned!


----------



## DarkRey (Dec 14, 2008)

banned because i wont look at your sig 



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Why are you looking down here? What are you hoping to find, anyway? I wrote valuable content in the post above this, you know, those words that actually contribute something to the conversation!!!


----------



## xcalibur (Dec 14, 2008)

banned for banning without a reason

*Posts merged*

banned for being too slow


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 14, 2008)

Banned for double posts! *waves from computer 4*


----------



## gizmo_gal (Dec 14, 2008)

Banned for sneaking up on the first family and Queen Mum (wait, what do they call her?)


----------



## DarkRey (Dec 14, 2008)

banned for being in the internetcafe where Xcali works *im 5 pc away* 
EDIT:
banned for not knowing the name of the UK's Queen which is .........................
..............
...






.........








i dont know


----------



## Raika (Dec 14, 2008)

Banned for ban's sake


----------



## DarkRey (Dec 14, 2008)

banned for becoming lazy in the ban game


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 14, 2008)

All of you banned for not knowing Queen Elizabeth the 2nd, the Queen mum is DEAD!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And im not sneaking up on them, its part of a Croatian state visit!


----------



## gizmo_gal (Dec 14, 2008)

Yeah, I thought Queen Mum was a husk by now, only I never knew their names...


Banned for posing as a Croatian.


----------



## Raika (Dec 14, 2008)

Banned, lolwut 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Also banned for being too....random.


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 14, 2008)

I am a Croatian, banned for posing as a girl you strange hairy fat man! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edit: raika banned for spamming as usual


----------



## Raika (Dec 14, 2008)

Banned, the "strange hairy fat man" part made me LOL!


----------



## xcalibur (Dec 14, 2008)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Banned for double posts! *waves from computer 4*



HAH COMPUTAR 4 ISNT WORKING


YOU WERE BLUFFING


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 14, 2008)

Xcalibur said:
			
		

> p1ngpong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Its not working? Oh it seemed fine earlier on this week, oh well.

Banned for not maintaining your cafe properly!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 14, 2008)

Banned from behind


----------



## gizmo_gal (Dec 14, 2008)

Banned for pointing. Its rude.


Especially if you have a green robot for a sig.


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 14, 2008)

Banned for being a 350 pound truck driver in real life


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 14, 2008)

So ban it, just ban it,ban it..


..


.. ban it


@gizmo_gal:
Banned for saying somthing that nobody in this thread said. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




V-----POINTING-----V


----------



## Raika (Dec 14, 2008)

Banned.

^----pointing----^


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 14, 2008)

Banned for having a house.


----------



## Veho (Dec 14, 2008)

...wait, what? Banned for using the CREEPsmiley.


----------



## Pizzaroo (Dec 14, 2008)

Banned for not using the blank smiley


----------



## Veho (Dec 14, 2008)

Banned because it's not so blank now that it's all festive and stuff. Now it's the Invisible Man smiley.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 14, 2008)

Banned for stealing his cap.

AFTER EDIT:





 Oh sorry Mr.Lesdrian.
I've forgot my promise.


----------



## Hadrian (Dec 14, 2008)

Banned for spamming


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 14, 2008)

Banned for not getting the supervisors to hurry up and change my name


----------



## Minox (Dec 14, 2008)

Banned for being impatient.


----------



## Veho (Dec 14, 2008)

Banned because it's easy to say that, when you yourself aren't waiting for anything. Try saying that while waiting for something in vain yourself.


----------



## Minox (Dec 14, 2008)

Banned because I've been waiting for the Pandora since the beginning of May and it still hasn't come out.


----------



## xalphax (Dec 14, 2008)

get your bans while they're hot!


----------



## Hehe Moo (Dec 14, 2008)

Banned because that FREAKING EYE IS STILL LOOKING AT ME!


----------



## Minox (Dec 14, 2008)

Banned because you're the first one to ban someone in these past three hours.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Dec 15, 2008)

banned because i said so!


----------



## Mei-o (Dec 15, 2008)

Banned because *I* said so!


----------



## ShakeBunny (Dec 15, 2008)

Banned because I said so.

Fixed. lol


----------



## spiritos (Dec 15, 2008)

Banned for playing Simon says


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 15, 2008)

Banned because Simon didn't say to ban someone.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 15, 2008)

Simon says, "Everyone is banned"


----------



## Veho (Dec 15, 2008)

Banned because you're not Simon.


----------



## agentgamma (Dec 15, 2008)

Banned as I'm afraid I can't let you do that.


----------



## Veho (Dec 15, 2008)

Banned because I always misread you name as "anatagama".


----------



## agentgamma (Dec 15, 2008)

Banned as I dont know what the **** anatagama means! >_>


----------



## Veho (Dec 15, 2008)

Me neither. It looks like a word, though. 

Banned. 

EDIT: We could think of something that word means. It looks like a real word, we could assign it some meaning that has no name yet.


----------



## Minox (Dec 15, 2008)

Banned because Simon says you're banned.



Spoiler



I do say that you're banned


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 15, 2008)

Simon says ban the sexiest member of staff!


----------



## Minox (Dec 15, 2008)

Banned because I didn't say that o_0


----------



## jowan (Dec 15, 2008)

banned because you are not simon


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 15, 2008)

jowan says, nothing, because hes banned!


----------



## Minox (Dec 15, 2008)

p1ngpong, banned because I decided to ban jowan as well.



			
				jowan said:
			
		

> banned because you are not simon


Banned because I am.


----------



## Raika (Dec 15, 2008)

Banned, nuh uh, stop your deceptive ninja tricks, you can't fool me!


----------



## Minox (Dec 15, 2008)

Banned because I'm a pirate


----------



## Veho (Dec 15, 2008)

Banned because that smiley is just plain weird.


----------



## Frog (Dec 15, 2008)

banned because your face is just plain weird.


----------



## Minox (Dec 15, 2008)

Banned because, look who's talking


----------



## Frog (Dec 15, 2008)

*looks in mirror*





Wow, i'm a babe!


----------



## Minox (Dec 15, 2008)

You're looking at the wrong place to see if you're a babe or a dude, Frog 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Banned for that mistake.


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 15, 2008)

Banned because every mirror in Sweden was replaced with a pictures of you


----------



## Egonny (Dec 15, 2008)

Unbanned because you got banned 500 times or so!


----------



## Minox (Dec 15, 2008)

Banned for failing at this game.


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 15, 2008)

Banned for thinking your superior now your staff!


----------



## Egonny (Dec 15, 2008)

Banned for failing more than me


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 15, 2008)

Banned for being late


----------



## Minox (Dec 15, 2008)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Banned for thinking your superior now your staff!


Banned because I'm not superior just because I became Mag staff, I just don't need confirmation to post news on the front-page


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 15, 2008)

Banned because big deal, I dont need confirmation to post on the EOF


----------



## Minox (Dec 15, 2008)

Banned because that would kill EoF quicker than now.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 15, 2008)

Banned because Minox has imaginary power!


----------



## Hehe Moo (Dec 15, 2008)

Banned because _I_ have imaginary power.


----------



## ShakeBunny (Dec 15, 2008)

Banned because eye have imaginary power.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 15, 2008)

Banned because I see orange and blue power in here!


----------



## ENDscape (Dec 15, 2008)

Banned because i havent been banning for almost a week and i missed 20pages+ of banning??So hows everyone?


----------



## ShakeBunny (Dec 15, 2008)

Banned as I am great!


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 15, 2008)

Heres a great ban for you then!


----------



## ShakeBunny (Dec 15, 2008)

And a greater ban for you, sir!


----------



## Noitora (Dec 15, 2008)

Dynamic entrance!
BAN! BAN! BAN!


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 15, 2008)

Banned for having a sexy cousin!

Seriously damn!


----------



## Noitora (Dec 15, 2008)

Banned coz I can't think of her being sexy, she's my cousin :/


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 15, 2008)

Banned because as long as she isnt your first cousin you can think shes sexy!


----------



## Noitora (Dec 15, 2008)

Banned because....this is getting really awkard.


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 15, 2008)

Banned because if you were my first cousin, or my brother even, I would think your sexy!


----------



## ENDscape (Dec 15, 2008)

BANNED because...OH GOD WTH happened to you??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So FAT?!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 15, 2008)

Banned because you're my personal lesbian pet, and even tho you're a bit overweight, I love petting you!!









EDIT: Damnit ENDscape!!!


----------



## Noitora (Dec 15, 2008)

Banned because you could have moderated ENDscape!
The truth is that you want ENDscape as your lesbian pet too!


----------



## Minox (Dec 15, 2008)

Banned as I'm not going to ban p1ngy as long as he's that scary.


----------



## Noitora (Dec 15, 2008)

Banned because I'm just a little scary too...just a little.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 15, 2008)

Banned because you're not scary, you're cute


----------



## Noitora (Dec 15, 2008)

Banned because I'm a big boy Toni! I'm not cute!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 15, 2008)

Banned because in that case....You're a big cutie!!


----------



## Noitora (Dec 15, 2008)

Banned because I'd rather hear that from a girl!


or......Tonia?


----------



## Minox (Dec 15, 2008)

Banned...Tonina?


----------



## Veho (Dec 15, 2008)

Banned. 

Since "Toni" is short for Antonio (Anthony), the female version would be Antonia.


----------



## Noitora (Dec 15, 2008)

Banned because Tonia is a legit name here in Greece.
(And we use it as a short version of Antonia)

Banned for being slow
↓


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 15, 2008)

Banned for imagining me as a girl!!


Veho, I thought of Kawasaki 3P even before I played video! Really funny..


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 16, 2008)

Banned because Im now bisexual, so you cant escape me!


----------



## Frog (Dec 16, 2008)

Banned because if you bisexual, shouldn't you be from the Croatian Bisexual Embassy?


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 16, 2008)

No Im afraid Croatia still falls behind in accepting male homosexuality, which is sad!

So banned for that cutie!


x l3sp0ng


----------



## Mei-o (Dec 16, 2008)

Banned because...can I have the original of your siggy?


----------



## Frog (Dec 16, 2008)

Banned as i am the original!!!


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 16, 2008)

Oooh you two are so naughty, so banned for naughtiness, only my boyfriends and girlfriends can see my original sig hehe


Maybe one day we can make one with all three of us 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





x l3sp0ng


----------



## ENDscape (Dec 16, 2008)

Banned because I also want your original sig.


----------



## AXYPB (Dec 16, 2008)

Banned because you told me to.


----------



## Raika (Dec 16, 2008)

Banned for overhotplanlazyfatpeanutcrunchcrunchrollpoop ban.


----------



## Noitora (Dec 16, 2008)

Banned for spamming


----------



## Galacta (Dec 16, 2008)

Marijuana Ban.


----------



## iPikachu (Dec 16, 2008)

Banned for having that creepy eye and smile on your avi.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 16, 2008)

Banned because some guy tried to flame me!


----------



## iPikachu (Dec 16, 2008)

Banned because i dont know who that guy is!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 16, 2008)

Banned because he posted a comment in my profile and made a thread called Toni Plutonij is a LIAR!

Called me a n00b!


----------



## xalphax (Dec 16, 2008)

banned because its so quiet in here


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 16, 2008)

Banned because this day is somehow hollow!


----------



## Raika (Dec 16, 2008)

Banned as it was hollow to begin with!

And Toni, use this as ammo and kill that guy who called you a liar!

This=


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 16, 2008)

Banned as giving me idea that is priceless!!


----------



## Raika (Dec 16, 2008)

Banned as i have stolen opportunity of doing that from you!


----------



## Noitora (Dec 16, 2008)

Banned because Toni has been lurking in the thread for some time now


----------



## Raika (Dec 16, 2008)

Banned, thats not a good enough reason!


----------



## Noitora (Dec 16, 2008)

Banned because you didn't have a good reason to ban me


----------



## xalphax (Dec 16, 2008)

banned because he is still lurking, i think he wants to ban someone specific


----------



## Raika (Dec 16, 2008)

damn you goddammit!


----------



## Minox (Dec 16, 2008)

Banned because Toni's not banning enough people nowadays.


----------



## Raika (Dec 16, 2008)

Banned, that's a good thing?....


----------



## Noitora (Dec 16, 2008)

Banned because it's not a good thing.


----------



## Raika (Dec 16, 2008)

Banned, if it's not good it's better.


----------



## iPikachu (Dec 16, 2008)

banned, i dont see a green dot!


----------



## ShakeBunny (Dec 16, 2008)

Banned, because I do!


----------



## iPikachu (Dec 16, 2008)

banned, because you have a quote from kung fu panda!


----------



## ShakeBunny (Dec 16, 2008)

Banned, because I love that movie!


----------



## iPikachu (Dec 16, 2008)

banned, because though i like pandas the one in the movie isnt cute!


----------



## ShakeBunny (Dec 16, 2008)

Banned because Kung Fu Panda isn't about the cuteness. It's about the fun!


----------



## Raika (Dec 16, 2008)

Banned, it's about the foo!


----------



## ShakeBunny (Dec 16, 2008)

Banned for being completely right.


----------



## Minox (Dec 16, 2008)

penguindefender said:
			
		

> Banned for being completely right.



Doublebanned because I reused your old banning on you.


----------



## science (Dec 16, 2008)

banned for posting osup to the gbatemp.net news portal


----------



## Raika (Dec 16, 2008)

DAMNDAMNDAMNDAMNDAMNDAMNGODDAMMITDAMMITDAMMIT!!!


----------



## Noitora (Dec 16, 2008)

Banned for not banning science


----------



## Raika (Dec 16, 2008)

Banned, cant you tell that he stole my ban from me?


----------



## Minox (Dec 16, 2008)

Banned because that shouldn't affect your banning capabilities at all.


----------



## Raika (Dec 16, 2008)

Banned, how would you know!


----------



## Noitora (Dec 16, 2008)

Banned because you're making me play even though I have to do rom hacking!


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 16, 2008)

Banned for looking like Zoolander


----------



## Raika (Dec 16, 2008)

DAMMITDAMMITDAMMITGODDAMMITDAMMITARGGAHARHAHR$#@$%@!


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 16, 2008)

Banned for having a dirty mouth, like me tee hee


----------



## Raika (Dec 16, 2008)

Banned for trying to be someone youre not! Just be yourself and everything will be fine l3sp0ng, or should I say: p1ngp0ng! (play some dramatic music here)
EDIT: Like the PW ones when youre on to the witness.
EDIT2: I'm specifically talking about the Justice For All music that plays when the witness starts breaking down when you present dramatic evidence.
EDIT3: And also imagine PW when it zooms in to show only the head and that blue background thing when the music is playing.
EDIT4: I think i'm editing too much here...


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 16, 2008)

Banned because I am being myself hun, I cant be p1ngp0ng because he is banned sweetie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showuser=131309


----------



## Raika (Dec 16, 2008)

Banned, it can't be...

*GARGHAHHHAHRHGAHAHAHRHAHGA!!*

*Breaks down*
EDIT:





tsk tsk tsk...you almost got me there, l3sp0ng. *starts waving finger about like Edgeworth*
YOU CAN'T FOOL ME! THE CONTRADICTION HERE IS...

YOU HAVE THE SAME FACE AS p1ngp0ng!!
And i have evidence! You just gave yourself away by giving me that link! http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showuser=131309
p1ngp0ng's personal photo is the evidence i'm talking about!

EDIT2: I think i'm typing too much.


----------



## Minox (Dec 16, 2008)

Banned for realizing that by yourself.


----------



## Raika (Dec 16, 2008)

Banned, i think i'm getting too Wright here...


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 16, 2008)

Banned for being all snailish today!


----------



## Minox (Dec 16, 2008)

Banned because p1ngpong != p1ngp0ng

Toni, you're banned for getting in my way.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 16, 2008)

Banned because only staff is on this game at the moment!


----------



## Raika (Dec 16, 2008)

Fuck beaten by 2 posts...


----------



## Minox (Dec 16, 2008)

Banned for grammatical errors.


----------



## Hehe Moo (Dec 16, 2008)

Banned for THE grammatical errors.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 16, 2008)

Banned for wiseness!


----------



## Noitora (Dec 16, 2008)

Banned for having a creepy avatar!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 16, 2008)

Banned because it's a WildWons work!


----------



## Noitora (Dec 16, 2008)

Banned coz Wildwon's avatar is even more creepier than yours


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 16, 2008)

Banned because our avatars are made to match, so it's natural that they fit in creepiness!


----------



## Noitora (Dec 16, 2008)

Banned because I'm jealous that you have such a good friend here!


----------



## ENDscape (Dec 16, 2008)

Banned because we're all good friends, but not as close as those two.


----------



## DarkRey (Dec 16, 2008)

banned for wise truth!!!


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 16, 2008)

Banned because we are all bros here (well im your sis)


----------



## ENDscape (Dec 16, 2008)

Banned because im going to hell for thinking naughty things about my sister : (


----------



## DarkRey (Dec 16, 2008)

banned because i won't !!
lets go p1ngy 
lets have some incest fun!!!!


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 16, 2008)

Banned because Im so bored right now incest is an option


----------



## ENDscape (Dec 16, 2008)

Me join or you ban?!


----------



## DarkRey (Dec 16, 2008)

banned because u should join in !! lets have an orgy


----------



## AXYPB (Dec 16, 2008)

Banned until you get a room.


----------



## Defiance (Dec 16, 2008)

WTF 1177 pages!?!  And the "Most Replies" thread got closed for what, only 600?


----------



## B-Blue (Dec 16, 2008)




----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 16, 2008)

banned for trying to ban with a simpsons pic, and yeah they scrapped the most replies thread because it had failed and no one was replying, the banning game is still going strong!


----------



## Hadrian (Dec 16, 2008)

Banned for over using a joke.


----------



## ShakeBunny (Dec 16, 2008)

Banned for writing in pink.

*dies a little on the inside*

EDIT: I'm too slow I guess.


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 16, 2008)

Banned because im obviously trying out being a trap for a while, everyone needs to just stfu and let me get on with it lol


----------



## ShakeBunny (Dec 16, 2008)

Banned as you should try being a penguin next!


----------



## Noitora (Dec 16, 2008)

Banned coz this girl told me...

Here, you can have her.


----------



## agentgamma (Dec 16, 2008)




----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 16, 2008)

Banned for graphical banning!


----------



## agentgamma (Dec 16, 2008)

Banned for banning with text!


----------



## Noitora (Dec 16, 2008)

Banned coz we ban in the old fashioned way here, with text.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 16, 2008)

Banned because this is an oldschool BAN game!


----------



## Noitora (Dec 16, 2008)

Banned because that was my point too, silly Toni!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 16, 2008)

Banned because I know, I just rephrased it!


----------



## Noitora (Dec 16, 2008)

Banned because you're cheating


And you know it.


----------



## Minox (Dec 16, 2008)

Banned because cheating is a part of this game.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 16, 2008)

Banned because it's allways good to cheat unless we're talking about relationships!


----------



## xalphax (Dec 17, 2008)

banned to celebrate adding panzer dragoon saga to my saturn collection.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 17, 2008)

Banned so I can congratulate you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





That's a great news!!


----------



## AeroHex (Dec 17, 2008)

Banned Cause smurfBear Should Be SMURF BEAR!!!!!!!!


----------



## agentgamma (Dec 17, 2008)

Banned as you are my hero!


----------



## ENDscape (Dec 17, 2008)

Banned because Psychoblasters UBER firmware was awesomer


----------



## spiritos (Dec 17, 2008)

Banned For Using Firmwares!!!


----------



## Raika (Dec 17, 2008)

Banned, dont tell me you dont?


----------



## spiritos (Dec 17, 2008)

Banned for using a non human chick in a sig


----------



## Raika (Dec 17, 2008)

Banned, why dont you use a human chick in YOUR sig then?


----------



## spiritos (Dec 17, 2008)

Banned for predicting the future


----------



## Raika (Dec 17, 2008)

Banned, the future is now the present.


----------



## spiritos (Dec 17, 2008)

Banned for banning me three times in a row


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 17, 2008)

Jump to BAN before Galacta!!


----------



## Galacta (Dec 17, 2008)

Banned.




Aint I playing Dominos.




DONT DISTURB


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 17, 2008)

Too LATE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 BANNED!!


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 17, 2008)

Banned for having a cute eye cutie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edit: naughty Toni


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 17, 2008)

Jump to BAN before Galacta...again!!


----------



## Galacta (Dec 17, 2008)

Banned for being hawt.


I PMED YOU FOR CAMS!


AND I GOT BEATEN!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 17, 2008)

Banned for getting beaten two times in a row!


----------



## Galacta (Dec 17, 2008)

Banneed, is l3sp0ng stalking us?




NOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 17, 2008)

Banned for being all manly and tough 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





edit: teehee yeah im a mad stalker bitch


----------



## Galacta (Dec 17, 2008)

Banned as I will grow up to be one.

When im about 26.



Weirdly im olda then you.


----------



## iPikachu (Dec 17, 2008)

banned for asking for cams


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 17, 2008)

Banned for thinking your too good for my cams


----------



## iPikachu (Dec 17, 2008)

banned because i dont like cams


----------



## Galacta (Dec 17, 2008)

Banned, tsktsk....


Ok that was a bit... errr.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 17, 2008)

Banned for doing it wrong...it's not errrrr....it's  ARRRRRR!!!


----------



## Galacta (Dec 17, 2008)

Banned,




GORRRR!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 17, 2008)

BARRRRRR BANNNEEEEDDD!!


----------



## xalphax (Dec 17, 2008)

regulation ban!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 17, 2008)

anti-regulatory BAN!


----------



## Galacta (Dec 17, 2008)

isocelope ban.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 17, 2008)

fuckin'madeupwords ban


----------



## xalphax (Dec 17, 2008)

websters dictionary ban!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 17, 2008)

fuck'n wagnall's ban


----------



## Galacta (Dec 17, 2008)

fuckin' abnocticallyabsurd ban.


----------



## xalphax (Dec 17, 2008)

stomach ache ban


----------



## spiritos (Dec 17, 2008)

Banned for not playing the CAMS game


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 17, 2008)

Earache ban



STFU!


----------



## Veho (Dec 17, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Banned for doing it wrong...it's not errrrr....it's  ARRRRRR!!!


To err is human... to _arrrrr_ is _pirate! _ 


spiritos: banned.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 17, 2008)

To Arrrrrr is pirate, but to really fuck things up requires a computer. 

Across-the-pond-ban


----------



## spiritos (Dec 17, 2008)

banned for not drowning!


----------



## Raika (Dec 17, 2008)

Banned for drowning.


----------



## spiritos (Dec 17, 2008)

Banned for not assisting!


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Dec 17, 2008)

BANNED for not following my orders!


----------



## spiritos (Dec 17, 2008)

banned gor giving orders

INFIDEL!


----------



## Noitora (Dec 17, 2008)

Banned because gor is not a word.
And you're going edit your post for sure.


----------



## spiritos (Dec 17, 2008)

LOL, banned for pointing out typos


----------



## Frog (Dec 17, 2008)

Banned for not appreciating the effort he went to in notifying the user about his mistake!


----------



## Noitora (Dec 17, 2008)

Banned for thanks.


----------



## spiritos (Dec 17, 2008)

banned for thanking a frog


----------



## ShakeBunny (Dec 17, 2008)

Banned because I love your username! Awesome.


----------



## Veho (Dec 17, 2008)

I like your username too, but that won't stop me from banning you.


----------



## DarkRey (Dec 17, 2008)

banned because i dont give a shit about your username!!


----------



## Raika (Dec 17, 2008)

Banned, who cares about how cool a username is anyway....i care!


----------



## Veho (Dec 17, 2008)

You do? But... What's in a name? that which we call a rose
By any other name would smell as sweet;
So Romeo would, were he not Romeo call'd,
Retain that dear perfection which he owes
Without that title. Romeo, doff thy name,
And for that name which is no part of thee
Take all myself.​

Also, you're banned.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Dec 17, 2008)

banned for quoting a 1337 playwright (I.e. Shakespeare cause he's english!)


----------



## xalphax (Dec 17, 2008)

oh! look what i found here! A BAN!


----------



## ENDscape (Dec 17, 2008)

So you found a BAN for yourself? Ill BAN you as well.


----------



## xalphax (Dec 17, 2008)

banned because that aint nice!


----------



## ENDscape (Dec 17, 2008)

Banned because there is no such thing as nice in banning. Banning is a war and if you cant handle the bans, you dont deserve this ban...


----------



## DarkRey (Dec 17, 2008)

so basically u didnt ban him after that long long sentence right?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



banned


----------



## ENDscape (Dec 17, 2008)

But ill ban you! BANNED HAMMER ACTIVATE!


----------



## xalphax (Dec 17, 2008)

revenge ban!


----------



## ShakeBunny (Dec 17, 2008)

Vengeance BAN!


----------



## xalphax (Dec 17, 2008)

payback ban!


----------



## ShakeBunny (Dec 17, 2008)

Pay it forward Ban!


----------



## xalphax (Dec 17, 2008)

major confusion ban!


----------



## Veho (Dec 17, 2008)

Prepaid ban! I ban you now, you get to do something that warrants a ban free of charge later on. 


Might as well use it, since you're banned in any case.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 17, 2008)

Banned because I'm so busy in my real life that I have only time to come here and do my mod duties...and no socializing!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Actually, I ban myself for that!


----------



## Minox (Dec 17, 2008)

Banned due to the fact that you're not having time to socialize on GBAtemp atm ;_;


----------



## xalphax (Dec 17, 2008)

banned because christmas is a stressful time but thats ok.


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 18, 2008)

Im really sick, banned for not kissing me better


----------



## Holaitsme (Dec 18, 2008)

Banned for lying to gbatemp


----------



## Galacta (Dec 18, 2008)

Banned as I shoved you off the Ice Cream packet.


----------



## Holaitsme (Dec 18, 2008)

Banned for being the ice cream packet monster :0


----------



## Galacta (Dec 18, 2008)

Banned as you should watch out as I will fuck you up.


----------



## Holaitsme (Dec 18, 2008)

Banned as that was not funny when you typed it.


----------



## Galacta (Dec 18, 2008)

Banned, crap!


----------



## Holaitsme (Dec 18, 2008)

Banned, fap!


----------



## Galacta (Dec 18, 2008)

Banned as I shall make a new Change a Letter Thread.
Or should I?


----------



## Holaitsme (Dec 18, 2008)

Banned as you need to explain to me how it works before deciding. 

p.s. it's you decision


----------



## Galacta (Dec 18, 2008)

Banned as we are taking a page about me and you banning the crap out of ourselves.


----------



## Holaitsme (Dec 18, 2008)

Banned as people who ban suck!
o wait-


----------



## agentgamma (Dec 18, 2008)

Banned as the Objection game was better


----------



## Raika (Dec 18, 2008)

Banned, an objection thread would be cool.


----------



## Holaitsme (Dec 18, 2008)

Banned for being quick at learning how to use photoshop.


----------



## Minox (Dec 18, 2008)

Banned for editing your post.


----------



## Galacta (Dec 18, 2008)

Banned for doing the *Moniox* wrong.


----------



## xalphax (Dec 18, 2008)

sloooow baaaaan


----------



## agentgamma (Dec 18, 2008)

eeeevvvvvvveeeeeeeen sssssslllloooowwwwwwweeeeerrrrr bbaaaaaannnn!!!!


----------



## xalphax (Dec 18, 2008)

delayed ban


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Dec 18, 2008)

Stop lagging the banning!


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 18, 2008)

ping 2ms ban


----------



## B-Blue (Dec 18, 2008)

banned for too much sexiness


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 18, 2008)

Banned for being blue.


----------



## Raika (Dec 18, 2008)

damn you *****[email protected]$%^@!^@


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 18, 2008)

Banned for implied vulgarity


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 18, 2008)

GTFO ban!


----------



## Raika (Dec 18, 2008)

GTFO YOURSELF @!%@#$^#!


----------



## xalphax (Dec 18, 2008)

get banned!


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 18, 2008)

Go ban yourself!


----------



## Raika (Dec 18, 2008)

ARGH WHY DO YOU HAVE TO KEEP CUTTING IN BEFORE ME!!!


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 18, 2008)

Banned for being a n00b and failing at this game


----------



## B-Blue (Dec 18, 2008)

حظر


----------



## Raika (Dec 18, 2008)

Banned, lolwut?


----------



## iPikachu (Dec 18, 2008)

banned for having too much chickens in your sig


----------



## Veho (Dec 18, 2008)

I find your lack of chickens... disturbing.


----------



## Raika (Dec 18, 2008)

Banned for crying "Ni" instead of "Meh".


----------



## Minox (Dec 18, 2008)

Banned for banning.


----------



## Veho (Dec 18, 2008)

Banned for not crying out anything at all. Strong silent type?


----------



## mthrnite (Dec 18, 2008)

^Banned for not using the awesome xmas ava I maded for him.


----------



## JPH (Dec 18, 2008)

Banned because my mthr doesn't love me anymore :'(


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 18, 2008)

HA I banned JPH!!!

p0wned!!!


----------



## xalphax (Dec 18, 2008)

banned because a stranger offered me chocolate for doing so


----------



## DarkRey (Dec 18, 2008)

banned because i play more with MY wii rather than the saturn and all the girls love it!!


----------



## xalphax (Dec 18, 2008)

banned because the saturn is underrated


----------



## DarkRey (Dec 18, 2008)

banned because porn is overrated


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 18, 2008)

Banned because saturn porn isnt rated as far as I know


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Dec 18, 2008)

Banned cause it is now!


----------



## xalphax (Dec 18, 2008)

banned because i want a skeleton saturn, it comes closest to saturn porn


----------



## Banger (Dec 18, 2008)

Banned because this game was only made to help Toni work on his banning skills.


----------



## B-Blue (Dec 18, 2008)

you guys dont know how to ban


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 18, 2008)

Banned for forgetting to ban


----------



## Minox (Dec 18, 2008)

Banned because JPH thought I was rude to you in your latest thread when I banned you


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 18, 2008)

Banned because I know you love me as much as I love you man!


----------



## playallday (Dec 18, 2008)

Banned for being on my ignore list.


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 18, 2008)

Lol whatever man, banned if you think I care!


----------



## Tall Alien (Dec 18, 2008)

i ban all things that exist


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 18, 2008)

I ban you because tall aliens dont exist


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 19, 2008)

Banned because your golden balls taste salty!!


----------



## Tall Alien (Dec 19, 2008)

banned for always ending bans with a exclamation mark!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 19, 2008)

Banned because that's the only way that BAN can be valid!!


----------



## Tall Alien (Dec 19, 2008)

banned because i dont care!


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 19, 2008)

Banned because I dont care for you!


----------



## Tall Alien (Dec 19, 2008)

banned!


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 19, 2008)

Banned because you suck at this game on purpose, which is one of the reasons people think your a cock!


----------



## Tall Alien (Dec 19, 2008)

ban


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 19, 2008)

your being a prick still

p0wned!


----------



## Tall Alien (Dec 19, 2008)

you said i suck well guess what. go all tha way to the first page you'll find something very interesting. idk what it is but its a surprise. well go check
........................
........................
........................
........................
........................
........
........................
........................
...........
........................
........................
........................
........................
........................
........
........................
........................
...........
........................
........................
........................
........................
........................
........
........................
........................
...........
........................
........................
........................
........................
........................
........
........................
........................
...........
........................
........................
........................
........................
........................
........
........................
........................
...........
........................
........................
........................
........................
........................
........
........................
........................
...........
........................
........................
........................
........................
........................
........
........................
........................
...........

YOU FORGOT TO BAN


----------



## ShakeBunny (Dec 19, 2008)

Banned for your infinite ignorance and lack of class.

Seriously, it's getting old.


----------



## Tall Alien (Dec 19, 2008)

banned im homophobic


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 19, 2008)

Banned for being a massive idiot!


----------



## Tall Alien (Dec 19, 2008)

massive is a funny word


























































oh btw, youre banned


----------



## Hehe Moo (Dec 19, 2008)

Banned for wasting a heck of a lot of room on this page. No-one likes you.


----------



## Tall Alien (Dec 19, 2008)

i ban the gays so i banned myself


----------



## Hehe Moo (Dec 19, 2008)

oO Banned for contradicting previous testimony... you claimed that you were homophobic.


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 19, 2008)

Banned for riding a high horse!


----------



## Hehe Moo (Dec 19, 2008)

... banned because I don't get your sayings, metaphors, etc.


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 19, 2008)

Banned because that dosent really surprise me


----------



## Hehe Moo (Dec 19, 2008)

Banned for underestimating me. I really hate it when people look down on me. I'm in Canada right now for a nice little visit to my family... and I get looked down upon by them. They think I don't wash my hands after eating for some reason. oO''


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 19, 2008)

Banned as Im saying nothing to that, too easy!


----------



## Pizzaroo (Dec 19, 2008)

banned because you are male.


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 19, 2008)

Banned for failing hard!


----------



## Raika (Dec 19, 2008)

Hey, it's p1ngp0ng! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And also, banned.


----------



## Hehe Moo (Dec 19, 2008)

oO'' Banned because p1ngp0ng is a fake copy.


----------



## superdude (Dec 19, 2008)

banned because ne copy is fake as long as it is a copy


----------



## Raika (Dec 19, 2008)

Banned for bad grammar.


----------



## Tall Alien (Dec 19, 2008)

banned for engrish on hating


----------



## Galacta (Dec 19, 2008)

Banned as im throwing shit on you right now.



Get off my lawn.


----------



## DarkAura (Dec 19, 2008)

Banned for being an old dude whos cranky


----------



## Galacta (Dec 19, 2008)

Banned as were not serious.


----------



## Veho (Dec 19, 2008)

Banned for not playing along.


----------



## DarkRey (Dec 19, 2008)

uhh waht a ban pizza from dominos!!? thx


----------



## Galacta (Dec 19, 2008)

Banned as It has chemicals inside.


----------



## DarkRey (Dec 19, 2008)

banned because im a radioactive ninja so those chemicals are like hot chilly ketchup for me


----------



## Galacta (Dec 19, 2008)

Banned as youre not a TRUE Radioactive Ninja.


----------



## DarkRey (Dec 19, 2008)

banned for false statement


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 19, 2008)

Banned because Plutonium is here!


----------



## Raika (Dec 19, 2008)

Banned, R-a-i-k-a is here!


----------



## Veho (Dec 19, 2008)

Banned, teh Veh is here.


----------



## DarkRey (Dec 19, 2008)

banned because darkrey is not here

*he run away*


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 19, 2008)

Banned for crying


----------



## DarkRey (Dec 19, 2008)

in b4 veho 
banned for sadness


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 19, 2008)

Veho is lurking....He won't be banning now..


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 19, 2008)

I however lurk and ban in an instant!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 19, 2008)

Banned for planting a growing number of garden gnomes in your neighbours garden every night after they've gone to bed and making him believe that they're alive and a garden gnome army is attempting to take over his house.


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 19, 2008)

Banned because I never did such a thing, unless you are using gnomes as a metaphor for turds, I use my neighbours garden as a toilet and plant a turd there every night!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 19, 2008)

Banned for helping the environment through the use of waste recycling!


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 19, 2008)

Banned for truth, I wipe my bum on their lawn!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 19, 2008)

Banned for being so environmentally aware that you could be a secret member of Greenpeace!


----------



## Veho (Dec 19, 2008)

Banned because members of Greenpeace are much less environmentally conscious and aware.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Dec 19, 2008)

You can not grasp the true form of MissingNo. Therefore you being banned will make all the easier to get pwned.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 19, 2008)

Banned as I have several missingNo.'s


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 19, 2008)

Banned cos I've never heard of MissingNo, is it anything like MissingGnome?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 19, 2008)

It's like you go on the side of a shore in a secret spot in Red and Blue, and when you're lucky missingNo. appears and messes up your screen..you capture it and you have a missing pokemon number 00!!

Banned for not knowing that!!


----------



## Minox (Dec 19, 2008)

Banned because you can catch lvl 156 Charizards there too.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 19, 2008)

Banned because it depends, I've been stumbling upon Haunters and Chanseys level 156


----------



## Raika (Dec 19, 2008)

Banned for liez.


----------



## Minox (Dec 19, 2008)

Banned because if you use a Rare Candy on Missigno it'll evolve to a Kangaskhan.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 19, 2008)

Banned because if you use Rare candy on any pokemon above level 250 (I think) it'll break your screen..and also, it'll drop down to level 100 if you get a level up in battle..


----------



## Minox (Dec 19, 2008)

Banned because the thing with scrambled sprites just happens if you look at the status screen of Missigno or uses him in a battle.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 19, 2008)

Banned because using MissingNo in battle makes your sprite (and sprites of all pokemons you use) look like they are on fire!


----------



## Veho (Dec 19, 2008)

Banned for setting Pokemon on fire.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 19, 2008)

Banned for practicing vivisection on Pokemon.


----------



## Veho (Dec 19, 2008)

You have no proof, just circumstantial evidence. Banned.


----------



## Sorox (Dec 19, 2008)

Banned for raping my dog with a quarter.


----------



## Veho (Dec 19, 2008)

Now that's just ridiculous. Banned. And stay banned.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 19, 2008)

Banned for not stressing enough how ridiculous it was, you should have added a bloody in there.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 20, 2008)

Bloody banned just because I was told to do so!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 20, 2008)

Well bloody hell, that's just bloody rude that is.  You're bloody banned an' all for that!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 20, 2008)

Banned for being so though on me!!


----------



## Galacta (Dec 20, 2008)

Bloody Banned mate! Tallyho! Chop Chop Mate! Chop meh meat before I remove 40% of Nuclear Plutonium!


----------



## agentgamma (Dec 20, 2008)

Banned! Banned! Banned! Banned! Banned! Banned! Banned! Banned! Banned! Banned! Banned! Banned! Banned! Banned! Banned! Banned! Banned! Banned! Banned! Banned! Banned! Banned! Banned! Banned! Banned! Banned! Banned! Banned! Banned! Banned! Banned! Banned! Banned! Banned! Banned! Banned! Banned! Banned! Banned! Banned! Banned! Banned! Banned! Banned! Banned! Banned! Banned! Banned! Banned! Banned! Banned! Banned! Banned! Banned! Banned! Banned! Banned! Banned! Banned! Banned! Banned! Banned! Banned! Banned! Banned! Banned! Banned! Banned! Banned! 

... why? 

Just in case


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Dec 20, 2008)

I own for my banz, I own for my banz, I own for my banz, I own for my banz. 

Ban owns; west ban! Ban owns: east ban! Ban owns: North ban! Ban ownz: South Ban


----------



## superdude (Dec 20, 2008)

banned for not writing banned


----------



## Minox (Dec 20, 2008)

Banned for not telling us why you are so super.


----------



## Tall Alien (Dec 20, 2008)

should i shoot myself?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 20, 2008)

BANNED!
And yes, shoot yourself.




(kidding....this time.)


----------



## Tall Alien (Dec 20, 2008)

banned for threatening other members telling them to shoot themselves

u dont deserve to be a mod i do


----------



## Minox (Dec 20, 2008)

Banned because he isn't.


----------



## superdude (Dec 20, 2008)

banned because you not either so you can't ban


----------



## Galacta (Dec 20, 2008)

Banned because of threatening my Nightmare to die. O:

And why the f**** do you change your sig every second?


----------



## superdude (Dec 20, 2008)

banned for saying something a didn't do

it changes by it self, it's great


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 20, 2008)

Banned for not reading my "How Not to be a Mod" article


----------



## Galacta (Dec 20, 2008)

Bannned for not reading Scooby Doo and the Vampires Revenge.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 20, 2008)

Banned for having fucking five names before you settled on this one.


----------



## Galacta (Dec 20, 2008)

Banned as you said that im going to fuck you up.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 20, 2008)

Banned....to keep you from ever repeating that slander ever again. o.o


----------



## Galacta (Dec 20, 2008)

Banned.......

......

.......


----------



## Tall Alien (Dec 20, 2008)

banned for posting emos


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 20, 2008)

Not Banned, because you probably should be.

¬.¬ But I'm being nice, since I'm giving you a second shot at proving you're a good 'Temper. 

So you're banned for the fun of it.


----------



## Tall Alien (Dec 20, 2008)

banned for complicated banning


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 20, 2008)

Banned for a simple banning


----------



## agentgamma (Dec 20, 2008)

Banned as that was obvious


----------



## Szyslak (Dec 20, 2008)

Baned for being an awesome carpenter from Georgia.

Signed,
An awesome carpenter from Georgia

[Edit] and gamma, you're banned for fucking up my Vulpes ban.


----------



## agentgamma (Dec 20, 2008)

Banned for being slow


----------



## Tall Alien (Dec 20, 2008)

i like banning so im gonna ban the person above me because i like banning banning is fun they should make me a mod so i can really ban ppl and not fake ban ppl in a little game in the Eof because banning is fun i like banning because it is fun

get it? I LEIK 2 BANN


----------



## Galacta (Dec 20, 2008)

I LIEKZ TO BAN PEOPLE WHO THINK THAT THEY ARE 1337 BUT ..


they are not.


----------



## B-Blue (Dec 20, 2008)

test


----------



## Galacta (Dec 20, 2008)

Banned for testing in the wrong place.


----------



## iPikachu (Dec 20, 2008)

Banned for not banning 1n 1337 5p34k


----------



## Galacta (Dec 20, 2008)

Banned for having a sig made out of paint.


----------



## iPikachu (Dec 20, 2008)

banned for wrong answer

its gimp not paint


----------



## ShakeBunny (Dec 20, 2008)

Banned because paint is awesome if you know how to use it.


----------



## agentgamma (Dec 20, 2008)

Banned for sp33king t3h tr00th!


----------



## iPikachu (Dec 20, 2008)

banned for not having a 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 in your sig!


----------



## agentgamma (Dec 20, 2008)

Banned for doing the same damn thing


----------



## iPikachu (Dec 20, 2008)

banned for saying something which i dont understand!


----------



## ShakeBunny (Dec 20, 2008)

Banned, because you sig makes me laugh. (in a good way, it's funny)


----------



## iPikachu (Dec 20, 2008)

banned, because in what way is it funny? 0_0


----------



## ShakeBunny (Dec 20, 2008)

Banned, as I'm not really sure why. It is just funny.

Perhaps in a cute way?


----------



## AXYPB (Dec 20, 2008)

Banned in an ugly way.


----------



## iPikachu (Dec 20, 2008)

banned, becuase there is no yellow in your sig!


----------



## AXYPB (Dec 20, 2008)

Banned because what are you going to do about it?


----------



## iPikachu (Dec 20, 2008)

banned, because you have blue white black but no yellow so i'll stab you!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 20, 2008)

iPIKACHU! I BAN YOUUUU!


----------



## iPikachu (Dec 20, 2008)

banned because it sounded liek you were going to toss a pokeball 0_0


----------



## ShakeBunny (Dec 20, 2008)

Banned as that's exactly how he sounded.


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 20, 2008)

I sound a ban at you!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 20, 2008)

Banned because just in two days, we got rid of Jerme/Tall Allien and beve/Hexane26/AeroHex


----------



## Raika (Dec 20, 2008)

Banned, lol lol lol


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 20, 2008)

Banned because we're trying to make this Christmas nice for everybody....and Trolls are just to big to fit in the same room with the Christmas tree!!


----------



## Mei-o (Dec 20, 2008)

Banned because we could always buy a bigger house!


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 20, 2008)

Banned because Im still the temps greatest troll damit!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 20, 2008)

Banned because you'll be hard to beat..because I don't think that many people could troll like you did, keep themselves from banning, and then turn into lovely member!!


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 20, 2008)

Banned because Im just taking my time before I turn into a super mega troll again!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 20, 2008)

Banned because I'd beat the living crap out of you in that case!!!! You can't do that, I got my faith in you


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 20, 2008)

Banned because GBAtemp encourages piracy and is bringing down the games industry!


----------



## Egonny (Dec 20, 2008)

Banned because it's not!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 20, 2008)

Banned because 1 post i needed!!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 20, 2008)

Banned for that crazy avatar.....

damn those eyes freak me out every time.

I've had nightmares I tell ya!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 20, 2008)

Banned because WildWon is to blame!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 20, 2008)

Christmas ban,
Christmas ban,
Banning all the way,
Oh what fun it is to ban,
A mod on GBAtemp!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 20, 2008)

Banned for singing a cute song with that chelse smile!! 




Kinda disturbing at least!!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 20, 2008)

Banned for not knowing that singing carols with my smile is a great way to make money, people pay you just to get you off their doorstep!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 20, 2008)

Banned because I'll be waiting till you come here, so I can invite you in and offer some freshly baked cookies!!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 20, 2008)

Banned for giving me the munchies!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 20, 2008)

Banned because if you really want, I believe I could find some cupcakes as well around here!


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 20, 2008)

Banned because I want a banana


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 20, 2008)

Banned for making think Tall Allen had posted in here and things were gonna go all to hell in the thread again!


----------



## Veho (Dec 20, 2008)

EDIT: Trolley, banned for butting in. 

p0ng, banned for that avatar.


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 20, 2008)

Your all banned!!!


----------



## DarkRey (Dec 20, 2008)

god ban him please!!
live in peace


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 20, 2008)

Banned for wanting p1ngy banned!


----------



## DarkRey (Dec 20, 2008)

banned because i was refering to Tall Alien


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 20, 2008)

Im referring this ban at you!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 20, 2008)

Banned for primitivism!


----------



## DarkRey (Dec 20, 2008)

banned because those 2 down there are still lurking 

veho and raika


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 20, 2008)

Banned for thinking Veho is lurking, he never lurks - he waits patiently like a banning predator.


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 20, 2008)

Banned for hunting for a ban!


----------



## DarkRey (Dec 20, 2008)

banned because u misunderstood him he is not waiting like a banning predator ready to ban his prays 
he is spleeping !!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 20, 2008)

We wish you a banning christmas,
We wish you a banning christmas,
Weeeee wish you a banning christmas,
And a banny new year.

Good bannings we bring,
To you and your kin,
Weeeee wish you a banning christmas,
And a banny new year.


----------



## DarkRey (Dec 20, 2008)

Oh, banning Game, Banning Game
Banning all the way
Oh, what fun it is to ban
In a Banning Game
Oh, banning Game, Banning Game
Banning all the way
Oh, what fun it is to ban
In a Banning Game

i know its crap


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 20, 2008)

Banned for thinking it's crap, nothing from an imagination is crap.


----------



## DarkRey (Dec 20, 2008)

banned because everything that comes out of me is shit!!


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 20, 2008)

This is a story all about how I banned you upside down. And if youd like to take a minute and sit right there Il tell you how I banned you from a town called Bel Air!

Now thats shit!


----------



## DarkRey (Dec 20, 2008)

banned... hold on... you are already in my banned list


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 20, 2008)

Banned for consorting with the garden gnome army.


----------



## DarkRey (Dec 20, 2008)

banned for not joining in da party


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 20, 2008)

Banned for not inviting me to the party


----------



## DarkRey (Dec 20, 2008)

banned because u are already in da party


----------



## Veho (Dec 20, 2008)

The Communist Party.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 20, 2008)

The Religious Aunty Party.  And some kind of ban.


----------



## DarkRey (Dec 20, 2008)

banned for spamming the Xbox 360 section with ur nonsense


----------



## Minox (Dec 20, 2008)

Banned because that's not nonsense, it's pure happiness


----------



## Raika (Dec 20, 2008)

Banned for nonsensical happiness.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 20, 2008)

Banned for lying about chopping down the cherry tree.


----------



## Minox (Dec 20, 2008)

Banned because I'm sure you did it!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 20, 2008)

Pre-birthday ban!


----------



## Veho (Dec 20, 2008)

Banned for inebriating Santa.


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 20, 2008)

Banned for smoking weed with the reindeer's!


----------



## Noitora (Dec 20, 2008)

?
Banning backwards


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 20, 2008)

Banned for using the same trick as Mei-o with your profile!


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Dec 20, 2008)

Banned for not assigning me a new radioactive mission.


----------



## DarkAura (Dec 20, 2008)

Banned for fail


----------



## DarkRey (Dec 20, 2008)

banned because u are already on it,relaxing...

EDIT:
darkaura dont get in the way of my Darkness!!


----------



## Veho (Dec 20, 2008)

Banned with a flashlight.


----------



## DarkRey (Dec 20, 2008)

banned with a flashcard


----------



## DarkAura (Dec 20, 2008)

Banned for yelling at me


----------



## Noitora (Dec 20, 2008)

Banned for being a bleachtard.


----------



## DarkRey (Dec 20, 2008)

banned because i wasn't


----------



## DarkAura (Dec 20, 2008)

Geh banned for topic watching


----------



## DarkRey (Dec 20, 2008)

banned because i didnt know u were posting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*daddy he is bullying me*


----------



## Ducky (Dec 20, 2008)

gets banned for spelling a wierd word at the begining


----------



## DarkRey (Dec 20, 2008)

banned is not a weird word!!


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 20, 2008)

Banned for being a weird person


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 20, 2008)

Banned for not adding my gamertag yet!


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 20, 2008)

Oh banned for reminding me, what do you play online bro?


----------



## Noitora (Dec 20, 2008)

Banned because we have to reach the 1200th page.


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 20, 2008)

Banned for a purpose!


----------



## Pizzaroo (Dec 20, 2008)

Banned because you made TA's avatar awesome.


----------



## DarkRey (Dec 20, 2008)

banned because u made TA Cry


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 20, 2008)

Banned because TA crying makes me happy!


----------



## DarkRey (Dec 20, 2008)

banned because i bought the box set of police academy!! cant wait to watch it again


----------



## DarkRey (Dec 20, 2008)

banned because .............................

*Posts merged*

banman


----------



## DarkRey (Dec 20, 2008)

BANANA


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 20, 2008)

Banned for buying the Police Academy boxset when you could have just bought parts 1+2 and The Karate Kid boxset and got much more entertainment!


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 20, 2008)

Banned because I like police academy 3


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 20, 2008)

Banned cos I had to look up which one it was and you're right, it was ok, Bobcat Goldthwait was funny as in it.


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 20, 2008)

Banned because Bobcat Goldthwait is Americas most well spoken man


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 20, 2008)

Banned because you just made me surprised that nobody has done a Lolcat Goldthwaite yet.


----------



## Noitora (Dec 20, 2008)

Banned for stopping playing Xbox 360 Trolley!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 20, 2008)

Banned cos I had to, I'm eating!


----------



## Noitora (Dec 20, 2008)

Banned because I ate too much and I'm not feeling that well right now.


----------



## Veho (Dec 20, 2008)

Banned for gluttony.


----------



## iffy525 (Dec 20, 2008)

Banned because I said so, bitch.


----------



## Veho (Dec 20, 2008)

iffy525 said:
			
		

> Banned because I said so, bitch.


Mind your language, bitch, this is a family friendly forum. 








 Sheesh, kids these days. 


Banned.


----------



## Noitora (Dec 20, 2008)

Banned for bitching. Bitch.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 21, 2008)

Banned for Dicking, Dick!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 21, 2008)

Banned for farting, farter.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 21, 2008)

Banned for licking, Licker!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 21, 2008)

Banned for tarting, tart.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 21, 2008)

Banned for fucking, Fuck!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 21, 2008)

Banned for featuring cocks, cockfeatures.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 21, 2008)

Banned for rejecting cocks, Cockney Reject!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 21, 2008)

Well then you're banned for sparring with cocks, Cock Sparrer!


----------



## Sorox (Dec 21, 2008)

Banned for selling my cock to a cock sparrer


----------



## Galacta (Dec 21, 2008)

Banned for dipping my small cock in Honey.


----------



## Minox (Dec 21, 2008)

Banned due to the possibility of you being a spy.


----------



## Galacta (Dec 21, 2008)

banned as its your bday.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Dec 21, 2008)

Banned for not passing the DCASNYC exam which would of still gotten you banned if you finished the test too early XP


----------



## agentgamma (Dec 21, 2008)

Banned as old game is old


----------



## ShakeBunny (Dec 21, 2008)

Banned as old game is *bold*.


----------



## Galacta (Dec 21, 2008)

Banned as old game is p0wned.


----------



## agentgamma (Dec 21, 2008)

spɐɟ p1o buıʌıʌǝɹ ʇou ɹoɟ pǝuuɐq


----------



## Galacta (Dec 21, 2008)

Banned as I am not reviving old fads.


Insead im doing this.


----------



## oliebol (Dec 21, 2008)

Banned as Im back kinda


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 21, 2008)

Banned because I didnt notice you were gone, kinda.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 21, 2008)

Banned for supporting Skinheads, but misspelling the word 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(where is Sinky by the way?)


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 21, 2008)

Banned because what did I misspell?

edit: oh right


----------



## DarkRey (Dec 21, 2008)

baned bcaus teh speling doesnt matern as long as everone understnd


----------



## Veho (Dec 21, 2008)

Banned for trying to rationalize bad spelling.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 21, 2008)

Banned because your spelling skills are better then most englishmen here..


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 21, 2008)

Banned in agreement!


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 21, 2008)

Barned +1


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 21, 2008)

Banned for posting your invitation to the Village of the Banned Annual Christmas Party as a ban.


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 21, 2008)

Shut up and dance with me, before I take you to the barn and ban your buns!


----------



## Veho (Dec 21, 2008)

Did you say "Bannual Christmas Party"? 

Banned.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Dec 21, 2008)

Banned because I haven't banned anyone in a while.


----------



## Veho (Dec 21, 2008)

Banned for double posting. 


Also, that sig only works in some cases.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 21, 2008)

Banned because sig isn't a pig..


----------



## Veho (Dec 21, 2008)

Banned because that doesn't make any sort of sense whatsoever.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 21, 2008)

Banned for not realizing it was a chaos theory based ban.


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 21, 2008)

When a butterfly flaps its wings on the other side of the world, I ban you!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 21, 2008)

Banned for every mooo that cow makes!


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 21, 2008)

Banned for forgetting to milk me


----------



## DarkRey (Dec 21, 2008)

banned because a gorilla's milk is not worth drinking


----------



## Veho (Dec 21, 2008)

Banned for not getting that "milking" is a euphemism in this case.


----------



## DarkRey (Dec 21, 2008)

banned because i just found out that i dont have a brain *off to ebay to order a brain*


----------



## Veho (Dec 21, 2008)

Mind your spelling when doing the search; you may end up ordering a "Brian". 

Also, banned for looking for a brain on eBay when everyone knows they should be hand-picked and freshly harvested. It's just like you slackers to go all Igor on your own head and just pick the first jar you see, end up with the abby-normal brain and the next thing you know, the doctor's castle is up in flames again.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 21, 2008)

Banned for the Life of Brian!!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 21, 2008)

Banned for trying to sell me a dead parrot.


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 21, 2008)

Always look on the bright side of ban!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 21, 2008)

Meaning of BAN!


----------



## Noitora (Dec 21, 2008)

Banned because you are going off-topic, I will report you to a moderator xD


----------



## Holaitsme (Dec 21, 2008)

Banned for giving me an Idea of posting a rom link and than report myself.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 21, 2008)

Banned because I'd have to ban you then


----------



## Noitora (Dec 21, 2008)

Edit: Stop sneaking before my posts Toni!


----------



## Holaitsme (Dec 21, 2008)

Banned for not having Croatian internet.....the fastest internet too!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 21, 2008)

Banned for being nutty


----------



## Noitora (Dec 21, 2008)

Banned because I'm fast this time!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 21, 2008)

Banned because I was still in front of you!


----------



## Noitora (Dec 21, 2008)

Fresh ban after an IPS driver error.


```
IPS Driver Error
There appears to be an error with the database.
You can try to refresh the page by clicking here

The error returned was (1146): Table 'gbatemp.ibf_cache_store' doesn't exist

mySQL query error: SELECT * FROM ibf_cache_store WHERE cs_key IN ( 'portal','attachtypes','multimod','ranks','profilefields','skin_remap','rss_calendar'
'rss_export','components','banfilters','settings','group_cache','systemvars','skin_id_cache'
'forum_cache','moderators','stats','languages' )
```


----------



## Holaitsme (Dec 21, 2008)

Banned because it was Wario ware: smooth server move.


----------



## Holaitsme (Dec 22, 2008)

Banned because people found out the secret on how to reverse the text


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 22, 2008)

Banned because I still hasn't, but I didn't bother to find out


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 22, 2008)

Banned because I still hasn't, but I didn't bother to find out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Posts merged*

And so...IPS Error fucks me up


----------



## Holaitsme (Dec 22, 2008)

Banned for not having the antidote to the Ips errors.


----------



## Minox (Dec 22, 2008)

Banned because I have it, but you'll never be able to afford it.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 22, 2008)

Banned because you're taking that antidote with the needle trough the eye!


----------



## Holaitsme (Dec 22, 2008)

Banned for giving spam to the cats when you know they only like Ball park franks!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 22, 2008)

Banned for feeding defensless gnomes to bloodthirsty penguins in the name of televised entertainment.


----------



## Holaitsme (Dec 22, 2008)

Banned because I added the benny hill theme song to it, thus making it funny.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 22, 2008)

Banned for making Benny Hill useful!


----------



## iPikachu (Dec 22, 2008)

banned for not having green in your sig, its christmas!


----------



## Minox (Dec 22, 2008)

Banned because TrolleyDave's red in his sig is more suiting Christmas.


----------



## Holaitsme (Dec 22, 2008)

Banned for making sense.


----------



## AXYPB (Dec 22, 2008)

Banned because I know how you did that and I'm not impressed.


----------



## Holaitsme (Dec 22, 2008)

Banned because I never wanted to impress anyone. 

(The reverse text)


----------



## Raika (Dec 22, 2008)

Banned, you didn't want to impress but you wanted others to wonder how you do it!


----------



## Holaitsme (Dec 22, 2008)

Banned as I thought to myself "what will it do if I put it as my custom member title". 

The point is  that I get self satisfaction out of knowing the forum layout can be messed up.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 22, 2008)

Banned for excessive curiosity


----------



## Galacta (Dec 22, 2008)

Banned becuase curiousity killed the cat


----------



## Raika (Dec 22, 2008)

Banned, for Vulpes its curiosity killed the wolf/dog thing.


----------



## Galacta (Dec 22, 2008)

Banned, you forgot the "fox"


----------



## Raika (Dec 22, 2008)

Banned, oh yeah! It looks like i need to look at things from a different perspective!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 22, 2008)

Banned because
curiosity might have killed the cat,
but satisfaction brought him back.


----------



## Holaitsme (Dec 22, 2008)

Banned because
Satisfaction might of brought the cat back, 
but the unicode messed him up


----------



## B-Blue (Dec 22, 2008)

first


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 22, 2008)

Banned because backward user information is a fad


----------



## Holaitsme (Dec 22, 2008)

Banned because I seem to have started something. 
‫‬‭‮‪‫‬‭‮҉


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 22, 2008)

Holaitsme said:
			
		

> Banned because I seem to have started something, _again_.
> ??????????



Fix'd, and BANNED


----------



## Holaitsme (Dec 22, 2008)

Banned as they are cute little animals, but what they represent is not so much cute.


----------



## Raika (Dec 22, 2008)

Banned for being a snowman of the hola species.


----------



## Holaitsme (Dec 22, 2008)

Banned because I have a fetish for snowman during christmas.


----------



## Raika (Dec 22, 2008)

Banned, orly? How about snowladies?


----------



## Galacta (Dec 22, 2008)

Banned as you dont have loligoth fetish.


----------



## Holaitsme (Dec 22, 2008)

Banned as I'll leave that fetish to mei-o.


----------



## Galacta (Dec 22, 2008)

Banned as I had a scoop of Mei-o and I put it on Tall Aliens face.


----------



## Holaitsme (Dec 22, 2008)

Banned as I had a scoop of _unmei_


----------



## Galacta (Dec 22, 2008)

Banned as I  had a scoop of


----------



## Holaitsme (Dec 22, 2008)

Banned as you had a scoop of satan.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 22, 2008)

Banned as this is all a scoop of bullshit. o.O


----------



## Holaitsme (Dec 22, 2008)

Banned for taking part in the scoop of bullshit.


----------



## Galacta (Dec 22, 2008)

Banned as its a scoop of Limited edtion crispy bullshit.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 22, 2008)

I don't know how you Aussies do it,
but here in America,
we believe in two scoops of bullshit....

with your ban.


----------



## Veho (Dec 22, 2008)

Would you like fries with that ban?


----------



## Raika (Dec 22, 2008)

Need ketchup? Banned.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 22, 2008)

*bans Raika and rubs his avatar with seven secret herbs and spices*


----------



## Holaitsme (Dec 22, 2008)

Banned because I just plagued someone with radioactivity.


----------



## B-Blue (Dec 22, 2008)

i like you avatar, holaitsme

BTW, i just realized that your name "hola it's me"


----------



## Raika (Dec 22, 2008)

Banned for not banning.


----------



## Veho (Dec 22, 2008)

B-Blue, banned because your username reminds me of Jimmy Blue. 





.... *shudders*


----------



## Holaitsme (Dec 22, 2008)

Banned because your username reminds me of veoh.com


----------



## Raika (Dec 22, 2008)

Banned because your username reminds me of slime.


----------



## Holaitsme (Dec 22, 2008)

Banned because that's disturbing.


----------



## Raika (Dec 22, 2008)

Banned, why is that so?


----------



## Veho (Dec 22, 2008)

How can he answer if he's banned? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Banned for such lack of forethought.


----------



## agentgamma (Dec 22, 2008)

Banned 

...

and stay banned!


----------



## Raika (Dec 22, 2008)

Banned, yeah! Btw im still answering...


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 22, 2008)

Banned because I spent lots of time for replying in my anniversary thread..


----------



## Noitora (Dec 22, 2008)

Banned for spending a whole year in Gbatemp.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 22, 2008)

Banned for spending more then a year....


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 22, 2008)

Banned because has it only been a year?

spammer


----------



## xalphax (Dec 22, 2008)

here is a ban filled with christmas-spirit! enjoy!


----------



## Noitora (Dec 22, 2008)

I want to punch a punch a n00b, he's getting into my nerves 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I'll just ban you, I hope I'll feel better.


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 22, 2008)

Banned for not telling me who this n00b is so I can p0wn his ass


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 22, 2008)

Banned for being always in a search for n00bs to p0wn them!!


----------



## Noitora (Dec 22, 2008)

This guy.
Autos o malakas gamo tin mana tou xD
English translation: Also banned because it's pointless, n00bs always return back xD


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 23, 2008)

Ton poushti, tha gamiso tin mana tou! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Translation: u r banned


----------



## Holaitsme (Dec 23, 2008)

?????! 
IT IS PROHIBITED! 

 you are banned


----------



## iPikachu (Dec 23, 2008)

kisama are banned!

lol


----------



## agentgamma (Dec 23, 2008)

Banned as you have nearly the same amount of posts as me and yet I have been here a year longer than you


----------



## superdude (Dec 23, 2008)

bannedbecause this tread can't die also for be an agent


----------



## Raika (Dec 23, 2008)

Banned because i only understood the "this thread cant die" part. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



EDIT: oooh i get it. Its "for *being* an agent". Banned for bad grammar.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 23, 2008)

Banned because this thread WILL NEVER DIE!!


----------



## DarkRey (Dec 23, 2008)

banned because u forgot to add " until the admin close it" 

toni:
happy 1 year anniversary on gbatemp


----------



## Veho (Dec 23, 2008)

Toni's been here for a whole year? Wow. 

Banned for using "u" instead of "you".


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 23, 2008)

Banned for not checking my anniversary blog, when I was all emotional, and I thanked everyone, you to Veho!!


----------



## Veho (Dec 23, 2008)

I just don't read blogs much...


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 23, 2008)

Banned until you read it!! http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=124347


----------



## Veho (Dec 23, 2008)

Okay, I read it. Banned right back.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 23, 2008)

Banned because I still don't know your opinion on it


----------



## Raika (Dec 23, 2008)

inb4someonebanstomakethemfrustrated


----------



## Veho (Dec 23, 2008)

Toni: My opinion? Hello, welcome to the forum, it's good to have you around, you've been a great addition to both the forum staff and the forum itself... what else, what else... 


Oh, yeah. I ban you several times a day, and you still need me to actually _say_ what I feel _out loud_? Ban! Ban! Ban you! And I'll go on banning you! 

(Just kidding.) 

(Except for the banning part.) 


(You're banned.) 


Raika: Dammit, Raika! Quit butting in! Me and Toni are having a personal moment here!


----------



## Raika (Dec 23, 2008)

Banned, haha! Gotcha!


----------



## Veho (Dec 23, 2008)

_DAMMIT!_ 

Banned forever! No returns! 

(You got me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 23, 2008)

Raika, banned for jumping in personal convo..

Veho, BANNED for such nice feeling about me


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Dec 23, 2008)

Banned for not waiting.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 23, 2008)

Banned because I'm not sure what should I wait for!


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Dec 23, 2008)

Banned for not telling me what I told you to wait for.


----------



## Frog (Dec 23, 2008)

Banned as he told me


----------



## DarkRey (Dec 23, 2008)

banned for the sake of humans health


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Dec 23, 2008)

Banned for winning with a sqished avatar!


----------



## Veho (Dec 23, 2008)

Banned for being a silly human. 

All hail the Almighty Tallest!


----------



## DarkRey (Dec 23, 2008)

banned for allying with the enemy Tallalien 

ohhhh


----------



## agentgamma (Dec 23, 2008)

Banned as you will look at the picture of a guy in front of a Dick Smith store






Spoiler


----------



## DarkRey (Dec 23, 2008)

banned because i dont have time for that now im dealing a serious topic (british vs American) now


----------



## Frog (Dec 23, 2008)

Banned as i can't even see the picture.
but it sounds hot gay.

GRRR!!!
i knew those racing stripes were just painted on!


----------



## Raika (Dec 23, 2008)

Banned, wanna know my secret to beating people? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Spoiler



ride a 6 wheeled tricycle painted red with blue racing stripes


----------



## DarkRey (Dec 23, 2008)

banned 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :bored:


----------



## AXYPB (Dec 23, 2008)

Zabranjen pristup


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 23, 2008)

Croatian BAN?!?!?!


----------



## DarkRey (Dec 23, 2008)

Italian BAN?!?!?!?! :yes:


----------



## Minox (Dec 23, 2008)

Swedish BAN!!!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 23, 2008)

Banned because I said Croatian BAN because "Zabranjen Pristup" means exactly that!


----------



## ENDscape (Dec 23, 2008)

Banned for teaching!


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 23, 2008)

I havent banned in 24 hours, so I end my fast with a ban!


----------



## JERME X (Dec 23, 2008)

banned cause im back from the ban


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 23, 2008)

JERME X said:
			
		

> banned cause im back from the ban



Banned cos coming back after a ban will just lead to another REAL ban.


----------



## JERME X (Dec 23, 2008)

i know im makin the most out of it while i can


----------



## ShakeBunny (Dec 23, 2008)

Banned...

...Oh dear God your back. (I wish we had a facepalm smiley)


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 23, 2008)

Banned cos Jerme's back and you still haven't created the Long Distance Internet Slap button!


----------



## ShakeBunny (Dec 23, 2008)

Banned as the dev team is working on it.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




We still haven't figured out how to program sarcasm into it yet.


----------



## iPikachu (Dec 24, 2008)

banned because you're supposed to finish it by tempmas!


----------



## Holaitsme (Dec 24, 2008)

Banned for being a nazi supporter.

I see that little symbol near you member tittle.


----------



## xalphax (Dec 24, 2008)

jingle ban, jingle ban, jingle all the way!

edit:



			
				Holaitsme said:
			
		

> Banned for being a nazi supporter.
> 
> I see that little symbol near you member tittle.



no no  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




it is a seldomly used character in the chinese and japanese language, nothing to do with nazis at all.

notice how its "arms" are left facing and not to the right.


----------



## ENDscape (Dec 24, 2008)

oh what fun it is to ban in a la la la [dont know rest of song from here]


----------



## iPikachu (Dec 24, 2008)

banned for not remembering the words right 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> seldomly used character in the chinese and japanese language, nothing to do with nazis at all.



you get a point!
it says "ban"


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 24, 2008)

You're banned anyways!


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 24, 2008)

Hay man, banned man!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 24, 2008)

Hey Ho!! BAN GO!!


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 24, 2008)

Ban Admin


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 24, 2008)

ban Sinkhead!


----------



## Raika (Dec 24, 2008)

Ban Toni!


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 24, 2008)

Zero grav ban


----------



## Raika (Dec 24, 2008)

p0ng ban!


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 24, 2008)

¤»»Banned to the MAX««¤


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 24, 2008)

Bangage!!


----------



## Raika (Dec 24, 2008)

Wake me up before you ban-ban-ban!!


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 24, 2008)

I ban you in my sleep!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 24, 2008)

I ban you in your Warn-meter!


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 24, 2008)

Im banning right and left, I ban you like life or death, ban you in the flesh, ban you over a blank cheque, ban you over the net, ban you with no regrets, ban you with a gun at my neck, ban you with my last breath, ban you so you can never forget, ban you until theres nothing to ban left.


----------



## Veho (Dec 24, 2008)

And then I ban _you_. 

Thanks, Toni, for distracting him.


----------



## Holaitsme (Dec 24, 2008)

But than the guilt ban's you.

Thanks, Veho's brain, for having second thoughts.


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 24, 2008)

Machine gun banning, EOF spamming, DSX obsessed, troll kid doing his best, I never rest, ban as good as the best, my bans knock you down like a shotgun blast to the chest!


----------



## Veho (Dec 24, 2008)

@ Hola: Nonsense. In order to have second thoughts, one must have _first_ thoughts in the first place. You assume I think before acting? Nope. 




p0ng: Banned


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 24, 2008)

Hi 

Ban

Bye


----------



## Veho (Dec 24, 2008)

OMG, a drive-by banning. 

(Hides behind desk) 
(Bans back)


----------



## Raika (Dec 24, 2008)

Darn it!

Banned for cutting in line!


----------



## DarkRey (Dec 24, 2008)

read it!! catch it!! ban it!!


----------



## Holaitsme (Dec 24, 2008)

Banned for not being as buff as this dude.


----------



## Galacta (Dec 24, 2008)

H 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LA!

Y 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ure BANNED!


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 24, 2008)

I ban without respect, I ban faster then a jet, I ban you with contempt, ban you in the face bust your jaw and keep on banning until you got no teeth left!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 24, 2008)

Banned for being gangsta p1ngy dog!!


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 24, 2008)

Banned because I really should make a banning rap


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 24, 2008)

Banned because if you do make it I'll listen to it


----------



## Holaitsme (Dec 24, 2008)

This explains it all.


----------



## Raika (Dec 24, 2008)

Banned, old!


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 24, 2008)

Brand new ban


----------



## Holaitsme (Dec 24, 2008)

How much ban could a ban man ban if a ban man could ban man.


----------



## Veho (Dec 24, 2008)

A man wouldn't ban any amount of man because a man can't ban man.


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 24, 2008)

Into the bottomless pit of ban you plunge


----------



## Raika (Dec 24, 2008)

BannedForFun


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 24, 2008)

Banned out of pity!


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 24, 2008)

Merry ban!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 24, 2008)

I don't believe we had it yet?!?!  Christmas BAN!


----------



## Raika (Dec 24, 2008)

Banned to the limit!


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 24, 2008)

BAN Ltd


----------



## Veho (Dec 24, 2008)

Jingle bans, jingle bans, ban you all the way
I was never good at song lyrics adaptation 
I always envied Weird Al 
Meh. 


And if your first instinct was to read that text following the Jingle Bells melody, you're double banned.


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 24, 2008)

I hereby ban you!

Double banned if you spoke the words in your head while reading this!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 24, 2008)

I have been doublebanned!!


----------



## Minox (Dec 24, 2008)

Banned for not banning.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 24, 2008)

Banned for banning..


----------



## Raika (Dec 24, 2008)

Banned for unbanning.


----------



## DarkRey (Dec 24, 2008)

banned for wrong accusation of something which hasn't or not yet has been done (mehh ignore me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## superdude (Dec 24, 2008)

banned for letting yourself be ignored


----------



## iPikachu (Dec 25, 2008)

Banned for not having an avy


----------



## Raika (Dec 25, 2008)

Time to get this game rolling! You're banned for stating the obvious!


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 25, 2008)

I left you a ban in your stocking


----------



## Raika (Dec 25, 2008)

I'll give you a candy bane if you're good!


----------



## agentgamma (Dec 25, 2008)

Merry Banmas!


----------



## DarkRey (Dec 25, 2008)

happy ban year


----------



## Holaitsme (Dec 26, 2008)

Banned because never have I seen this game be so slow and inactive.


----------



## Holaitsme (Dec 26, 2008)

Banned for being slow and inactive.


----------



## iPikachu (Dec 26, 2008)

banned for double pposting


----------



## Frog (Dec 26, 2008)

Banned for not appreciating the effort it took to double post!


----------



## Holaitsme (Dec 26, 2008)

Banned because this game is officialy dead if know one bans me in 1 hour.


----------



## Raika (Dec 26, 2008)

Banned for bad grammar.


----------



## Holaitsme (Dec 26, 2008)

Banned for thinking I care.


----------



## Holaitsme (Dec 26, 2008)

Banned for not having feelings.

Just read that sunrise is thinking of making a new season for code gayass.


----------



## DarkRey (Dec 26, 2008)

banned because im sad


----------



## Mei-o (Dec 26, 2008)

Banned because the Christmas season is no time to be sad! Now go pick up a PSP, fly to the Philippines and we'll play Dissidia!


----------



## DarkRey (Dec 26, 2008)

banned because i dont have a psp and i need money to buy it ,and know one gave me any gifts for christmas


----------



## Raika (Dec 26, 2008)

Banned for begging


----------



## DarkRey (Dec 26, 2008)

banned for replying with simple reason


----------



## brissmas (Dec 26, 2008)

Banned for having more posts than me.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 26, 2008)

One busy Christmasy BAN!


----------



## Galacta (Dec 26, 2008)

Ban of the Reindeers.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 26, 2008)

Banning sly!


----------



## DarkRey (Dec 26, 2008)

banning gay


----------



## Raika (Dec 26, 2008)

banning l3s


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 26, 2008)

Banned bian!


----------



## ShakeBunny (Dec 26, 2008)

Banned for not telling me how the holidays were for you.


----------



## iPikachu (Dec 26, 2008)

banned for being in the wrong spirit, today's boxing day


----------



## agentgamma (Dec 26, 2008)

Banned as its the day AFTER Boxing day now >_>


----------



## Raika (Dec 26, 2008)

Banned for having a really creepy sig.


----------



## agentgamma (Dec 26, 2008)

Banned for NOT having a really creepy sig ;_;


----------



## Raika (Dec 26, 2008)

banned for using this ;_;


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 26, 2008)

Banned for using Sonic..


----------



## Raika (Dec 26, 2008)

Banned for only having quotes for a sig.


----------



## ShakeBunny (Dec 26, 2008)

Banned for not having the best of both worlds.


----------



## Holaitsme (Dec 26, 2008)

Banned for not having a dairy product in your sig.


----------



## Raika (Dec 26, 2008)

Banned for not having a diary product in your sig.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 26, 2008)

Banned for MAXING out the temp in yourself..


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 26, 2008)

Banned to the max


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 26, 2008)

Banned for having a low Warn-meter..


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 26, 2008)

Banned because time to raise it, see you in the DS-X forum!


----------



## Holaitsme (Dec 26, 2008)

Banned for making history.


----------



## ShakeBunny (Dec 26, 2008)

Banned for being history.


----------



## CIJC (Dec 27, 2008)

banned for thinking of a way to ban someone


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Dec 27, 2008)

Banned for not knowing which side you are on.


----------



## Raika (Dec 27, 2008)

banned, then do YOU know which side youre on?


----------



## Galacta (Dec 27, 2008)

Banned, im on teh Sith side.


----------



## Raika (Dec 27, 2008)

Banned, im on the left side of the road.


----------



## iPikachu (Dec 27, 2008)

Banned, because im in the center


----------



## DarkRey (Dec 27, 2008)

banned because u are under my car *omg*


----------



## B-Blue (Dec 27, 2008)

banned cuz i'll never ever ever ever ever gonna give you up...

also,


Spoiler



the game


----------



## Holaitsme (Dec 27, 2008)

DAMMIT!

Banned for giving me an idea for my member tittle.


----------



## DarkRey (Dec 27, 2008)

banned because [type reason here]


----------



## Veho (Dec 27, 2008)

Banned for using a form letter to ban people! Bans should be human and personal!


----------



## Raika (Dec 27, 2008)

EDIT: Ahh it didn't work.
Banned as it should be alienated.


----------



## ShakeBunny (Dec 27, 2008)

Banned for not following the games rules.

Not frustrated BTW.


----------



## Raika (Dec 27, 2008)

Banned, haha i edited it first! And it was meant for Toni (he was lurking here for quite some time)
EDIT: Noooo you posted first.


----------



## ShakeBunny (Dec 27, 2008)

Banned for I'm sorry.


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 27, 2008)

I regret to inform you, your banned!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 27, 2008)

Banned because I have posted my opinion on Joujoudoll in the other thread!


----------



## Raika (Dec 27, 2008)

Banned for advertising your posts.


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 27, 2008)

Banned for calling me fat!


----------



## Raika (Dec 27, 2008)

Banned, lolwut? When did i do that?


----------



## DarkRey (Dec 27, 2008)

banned because i would call u insane


----------



## Mei-o (Dec 27, 2008)

Banned because there's no such thing as sanity.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 27, 2008)

Banned because there is such thing as soap!!


----------



## DarkRey (Dec 27, 2008)

banned because thats why u never wash urself


----------



## Mei-o (Dec 27, 2008)

Banned because he said THERE IS SUCH A THING as soap!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 27, 2008)

Banned because "u" isn't the same as "you"!! You make no sense!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





EDIT: Damn, my slow internet!


----------



## DarkRey (Dec 27, 2008)

banned so i can show you my turbopowerednitro internet!!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 27, 2008)

Banned for having turbopowerednitro internet, and living with the risk of explosion!


----------



## DarkRey (Dec 27, 2008)

banned for forgetting that im in the radioactive force so nothing will harm me


----------



## Raika (Dec 27, 2008)

Banned, words will harm you.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 27, 2008)

Banned, words can't touch him!


----------



## DarkRey (Dec 27, 2008)

banned so i can protect you back from that evil guy


----------



## Bob119900 (Dec 27, 2008)

^banned for trying to stop evil guys


----------



## AXYPB (Dec 27, 2008)

Banned for short temper.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 27, 2008)

Banned for long Temper!


----------



## DarkRey (Dec 27, 2008)

banned because i bought £10 from ebay for £20


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 27, 2008)

Banned because that is what I like to call, GOOD INVESTMENT!!


----------



## DarkRey (Dec 27, 2008)

banned because im thinking of doing it more often...and in less than a year i will be richer than mc donald's toilet cleaner 

toni u should start doing it too


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 27, 2008)

Banned because I just bought $5 with my $10 I have earned when I previously bought it with $20!!

Beat that!!

*I learn fast


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 27, 2008)

Oh wow I just turned your 0 bans into a nice big 1 BAN!!!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 27, 2008)

Awww, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Banned for that!


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 27, 2008)

Oh please I couldnt possibly accept!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Have your ban back!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 27, 2008)

*stuffs his BAN in banning closet


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 27, 2008)

Banned for storing your bans in a cool dry place!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 27, 2008)

Banned because that way, they are always fresh, soft and tasty!


----------



## Law (Dec 27, 2008)

Banned for treating bans as though they were some sort of breakfast cereal.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Dec 27, 2008)

Banned for being born and bored!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 28, 2008)

Banned for being Borne and an identity.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 28, 2008)

Banned because you posting that Black Adder set made me want to watch it again!!


----------



## DarkRey (Dec 28, 2008)

banned for sucking better than a sucking machine


----------



## Veho (Dec 28, 2008)

_Better_, or _worse_?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Banned.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 28, 2008)

Obviously, BETTER!!

Banned as well!


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 28, 2008)

Better suck on this ban


----------



## Holaitsme (Dec 28, 2008)

Bj= ban job 

and look's like you're banned.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 28, 2008)

Banned because I see no picture!


----------



## DarkRey (Dec 28, 2008)

u want proof babe? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





banned


----------



## Galacta (Dec 29, 2008)

Banned with ease.
W 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 HAHHAAHHAHAHAH!


----------



## iPikachu (Dec 29, 2008)

Banned no one spells w___hahhaahhahahah like that


----------



## Galacta (Dec 29, 2008)

Banned, the smiley was the O.

Read.


----------



## DarkRey (Dec 29, 2008)

the ban game is not active like it used to be!! 
i was expecting 5 pages to read, not 3 posts!!


----------



## Holaitsme (Dec 29, 2008)

Banned because I've noticed that too.


----------



## DarkRey (Dec 29, 2008)

banned so we can move this game to a new level and make toni proud


----------



## Holaitsme (Dec 29, 2008)

Banned because Toni would be proud either way.


----------



## DarkRey (Dec 29, 2008)

banned because i will rape him if it doesnt happen


----------



## Veho (Dec 29, 2008)

Banned for rape.


----------



## Ducky (Dec 29, 2008)

banned for hating rape.. Tell me you wouldn't want to have "fun" with a hot girl? 
Lets say you wouldn't get arrested for that.


----------



## DarkRey (Dec 29, 2008)

yeah but its more fun doing it with a person of the same sex  
banned


----------



## Ducky (Dec 29, 2008)

Banned for being a person who loves sexually his own sex.


----------



## DarkRey (Dec 29, 2008)

banned because everyone should do that!!


----------



## DarkRey (Dec 29, 2008)

banned for playing


----------



## ShakeBunny (Dec 29, 2008)

Banned because your sig made me laugh. Very clever.


----------



## DarkRey (Dec 29, 2008)

banned for doubting my cleverness 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Posts merged*

banned for being gay


----------



## DarkRey (Dec 29, 2008)

banned for being an asshole

*Posts merged*

banned for hateing urself


----------



## DarkRey (Dec 29, 2008)

banned for not doing it like a real man


----------



## Ducky (Dec 29, 2008)

banned for double-super-triple-ultra-posting


----------



## DarkRey (Dec 29, 2008)

banned because spongebob kissed patrick for the first time


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Dec 29, 2008)

BANNED FOR THE AUTOBOTS WILL LOSE OVER THE DECEPTICONS!!


----------



## Veho (Dec 29, 2008)

I am pissed right now and I have to take it out on somebody. 


YOU ARE BANNED!!!!


----------



## ShakeBunny (Dec 29, 2008)

Banned because your Ema Skye thread was simply awesome.

I liked how you put the characters in.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 29, 2008)

Banned because that thread is a lie!!


----------



## Galacta (Dec 29, 2008)

Banned as this thread will never die!
ALL HAIL DARKAURA!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 29, 2008)

Well, I thanked him numerous times!!

Banned for bowing!!


----------



## Holaitsme (Dec 29, 2008)

Banned as the "banning game" is quite popular here, whereas, in other forums, I usually find this game dead and buried.


----------



## Galacta (Dec 29, 2008)

Banned, CHA 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















 S!
Oh god I love it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



EDIT: Beaten by Hola!
I just lost the game.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 30, 2008)

Banned because we made it popular, it wouldn't be as popular if there weren't for you Hola, Mei-o, DarkRey, Minox_IX, WildWOn, Trolley, p1ngy, old crew distorted.frequency and gizmo_gal, Narin and others..
Now new people as Galacta, and others..

BANNED FOR PLAYING THE GAME!!

*Posts merged*

Double banned so I could post some statistics!!:



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> The 'You Are Banned' Game
> 
> Poster 	Posts
> Toni Plutonij 	2860
> ...


----------



## Minox (Dec 30, 2008)

Banned because I've banned someone more than 2^10 times now


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 30, 2008)

Banned because I did it even more then that!! Double!!


----------



## Minox (Dec 30, 2008)

Banned because I've been a little too busy recently and it will continue to be that way for at least 5 days more. I'm currently staying at my relatives house and since they have such slow and unreliable Internet GBAtemp keeps being unavailable most of the time. This is also the reason to why I haven't been able to post any homebrew news these last days, so you're doublebanned for that


----------



## Minox (Dec 30, 2008)

Ban

*Posts merged*

Merged ban

*Posts merged*

Merged ban

*Posts merged*

Merged ban

*Posts merged*

Merged ban

*Posts merged*

Merged ban

*Posts merged*

Merged ban

*Posts merged*

Merged ban

*Posts merged*

Merged ban

*Posts merged*

Merged ban

*Posts merged*

Merged ban

*Posts merged*

Merged ban

*Posts merged*

Merged ban

*Posts merged*

Merged ban

*Posts merged*

Merged ban

*Posts merged*

Merged ban

*Posts merged*

Merged ban

*Posts merged*

Merged ban

*Posts merged*

Merged ban

*Posts merged*

Merged ban

*Posts merged*

Merged ban

*Posts merged*

Merged ban

*Posts merged*

Merged ban

*Posts merged*

Merged ban

*Posts merged*

Merged ban

*Posts merged*

Merged ban

*Posts merged*

Merged ban

*Posts merged*

Merged ban

*Posts merged*

Merged ban

*Posts merged*

Merged ban

*Posts merged*

Merged ban

*Posts merged*

Merged ban

*Posts merged*

Merged ban

*Posts merged*

Merged ban

*Posts merged*

Merged ban

*Posts merged*

Merged ban

*Posts merged*

Merged ban

*Posts merged*

Merged ban

*Posts merged*

Merged ban

*Posts merged*

Merged ban

*Posts merged*

Merged ban

*Posts merged*

Merged ban

*Posts merged*

Merged ban

*Posts merged*

Merged ban

*Posts merged*

Merged ban

*Posts merged*

Merged ban

*Posts merged*

Merged ban

*Posts merged*

Merged ban

*Posts merged*

Merged ban

*Posts merged*

Merged ban

*Posts merged*

Merged ban

*Posts merged*

Merged ban

*Posts merged*

Merged ban

*Posts merged*

Merged ban

*Posts merged*

Merged ban

*Posts merged*

Merged ban

*Posts merged*

Merged ban

*Posts merged*

Merged ban

*Posts merged*

Merged ban

*Posts merged*

Merged ban

*Posts merged*

Merged ban

*Posts merged*

Merged ban

*Posts merged*

Merged ban

*Posts merged*

Merged ban

*Posts merged*

Merged ban

*Posts merged*

Merged ban

*Posts merged*

Merged ban

*Posts merged*

Merged ban

*Posts merged*

Merged ban

*Posts merged*

Merged ban

*Posts merged*

Merged ban

*Posts merged*

Merged ban

*Posts merged*

Merged ban

*Posts merged*

Merged ban

*Posts merged*

Merged ban

*Posts merged*

Merged ban

*Posts merged*

Merged ban

*Posts merged*

Merged ban

*Posts merged*

Merged ban

*Posts merged*

Merged ban

*Posts merged*

Merged ban

*Posts merged*

Merged ban

*Posts merged*

Merged ban

*Posts merged*

Merged ban

*Posts merged*

Merged ban

*Posts merged*

Merged ban

*Posts merged*

Merged ban

*Posts merged*

Merged ban

*Posts merged*

Merged ban

*Posts merged*

Merged ban

*Posts merged*

Merged ban

*Posts merged*

Merged ban

*Posts merged*

Merged ban

*Posts merged*

Merged ban

*Posts merged*

Merged ban

*Posts merged*

Merged ban

*Posts merged*

Merged ban


----------



## Holaitsme (Dec 30, 2008)

Banned for spamming


----------



## Minox (Dec 30, 2008)

Banned because I didn't spam, all my bannings were merged as a single post.


----------



## Holaitsme (Dec 30, 2008)

Banned because another forum I like to visit is screwing up and now everybody has admin powers.

Edit: I just realized they've been hacked.


----------



## Galacta (Dec 30, 2008)

@Holaitsme
Banned,




I havent even exposed myself!


----------



## AXYPB (Dec 30, 2008)

Banned unless you pronounce my name correctly the first time.


----------



## Holaitsme (Dec 30, 2008)

Banned because your username reminds me of the d-pad. 

@galacta: lol I was lacking sleep in that pic. 

Why don't you post a pic in the temper pic's?


----------



## Galacta (Dec 30, 2008)

Banned,
I will expose when I get a GOOD LOOKING pic.
LOL I love how they responded to that pic.


			
				science said:
			
		

> Holy shit you look like a mix between Jesse F. Keeler and Sebastien Grainger. Like, exactly. Holy shit


----------



## Holaitsme (Dec 30, 2008)

Banned as their are still alot of member's that need to post pic's. 







I have more better one's, but I will never post them


----------



## AXYPB (Dec 30, 2008)

Banned because that isn't even close.


----------



## Minox (Dec 30, 2008)

Banned because I think I've only posted twice in "Temper Pics".


----------



## Holaitsme (Dec 30, 2008)

Banned because I just realized that I'm the second place banner.


----------



## ENDscape (Dec 30, 2008)

Banned because theres a ranking system?


----------



## Holaitsme (Dec 30, 2008)

yes, now you're banned.


----------



## Minox (Dec 30, 2008)

Banned because numbers can be deceiving


----------



## Minox (Dec 30, 2008)

Selfban because all you other people were too slow to ban my latest banning. Shame on you


----------



## Galacta (Dec 30, 2008)

Banned, O< (:-O) ~ >


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 30, 2008)

Banned because I'm still here to ban you!


----------



## Galacta (Dec 30, 2008)

V Suspended for even trying to ban meh.


----------



## Holaitsme (Dec 30, 2008)

Banned for copying an earlier ban!


----------



## Galacta (Dec 30, 2008)

Banned, I never noticed.


----------



## Holaitsme (Dec 30, 2008)

Banned.

@toni I know you have an accout at that dpg site.

Go to it, I have mixed emotions.

rage and lol.


----------



## Minox (Dec 30, 2008)

Banned as I'm off to bed now.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 30, 2008)

Banned because I really do have account there! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You spy!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Too slow!!

Also, Holaitsme: 





			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Sorry, SMF was unable to connect to the database. This may be caused by the server being busy. Please try again later.


----------



## Minox (Dec 30, 2008)

Banned because I really couldn't resist from banning you for being too slow.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 30, 2008)

Banned because that's a good reason, and I know the urge 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Good Night, I'll be off in a minute as well!

*Posts merged*






 Banned because 





			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> COMMUNIST TAKEOVER
> EVERYONE IS EQUAL



THEY ARE HACKED?!?!


----------



## Galacta (Dec 30, 2008)

Banned, Its 2:05 PM here.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 30, 2008)

Banned because it's 4:08 AM here!


----------



## Holaitsme (Dec 30, 2008)

Banned, now stop cybering with Hadrian and p1ngpong at night!


----------



## Galacta (Dec 30, 2008)

Banned,


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 30, 2008)

Banned because I need WildWon, and he wasn't on for almost two days!


----------



## Holaitsme (Dec 30, 2008)

Banned because they don't call him *Wild*Won for nothing.
*in bed


----------



## Galacta (Dec 30, 2008)

Banned as Im wild in bed.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






























Get the story of the smileys?


----------



## AXYPB (Dec 30, 2008)

No.  Banned out of frustration because I don't care for frivolous symbolism.


----------



## Raika (Dec 30, 2008)

YOURE BANNED! I DONT HAVE A REASON COS I DONT NEED ONE!


----------



## iPikachu (Dec 30, 2008)

banned for typing with caps, be calm


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 30, 2008)

Hey have a ban thar!


----------



## iPikachu (Dec 30, 2008)

banned for not having your standard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gif


----------



## Raika (Dec 30, 2008)

wtf banned


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 30, 2008)

Banned!


----------



## Galacta (Dec 30, 2008)

Banned as you didnt p0wn me.


----------



## Raika (Dec 30, 2008)

Banned, he doesn't need to p0wn you cos you're already p0wned.


----------



## Galacta (Dec 30, 2008)

Banned as I saw you on anotha foruma.

its now theEND!!!!!!!


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 30, 2008)

Its now the beginning of your ban!


----------



## Raika (Dec 30, 2008)

Banned cos i thought i saw p1ngpong as the last poster from the board index and instead you showed up. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



EDIT: Okaaayyy.... I was wrong.


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 30, 2008)

Banned because that bugs been there a while!


----------



## Galacta (Dec 30, 2008)

Banned as that happened to me as well.


----------



## Raika (Dec 30, 2008)

Slow down, dudes, no need to rush.....


Also you're banned.


----------



## Galacta (Dec 30, 2008)

Banned,


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 30, 2008)

Eternal ban!


----------



## Raika (Dec 30, 2008)

lolwut ban!


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 30, 2008)

Banned for saying Im fat!


----------



## Galacta (Dec 30, 2008)

Catapult the Ban!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 30, 2008)

I have a cunning ban, a ban so cunning you could dress it up in a bikini and call it Miss Baniverse.


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 30, 2008)

Blackbaner!


----------



## iPikachu (Dec 30, 2008)

Banned as you havent changed your title yet.


----------



## Galacta (Dec 30, 2008)

Indibana BoneMonkey : Banners of the lost Orc.


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 30, 2008)

Banned, why should I change my title?


----------



## Holaitsme (Dec 30, 2008)

Banned for not editing your post.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 30, 2008)

Banned for editing your post!


----------



## iPikachu (Dec 30, 2008)

banned for not editing your post!


----------



## Raika (Dec 30, 2008)

Banned, oh the irony of your post.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 30, 2008)

Banned, oh the iron of your gate.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 30, 2008)

Banned, oh the biro of your table.


----------



## Galacta (Dec 30, 2008)

Banned, you are outdated.


----------



## Raika (Dec 30, 2008)

banned, you are indated.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 30, 2008)

Banned, you are innebriated.


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 30, 2008)

Wow you are inundated with bans!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 30, 2008)

Banned for being my Croatian comrade!


----------



## DarkRey (Dec 30, 2008)

banned for not being an italian


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 30, 2008)

The hubanity of it all!


----------



## DarkRey (Dec 30, 2008)

Bans who ever is in front of my post



			
				Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Banned because we made it popular, it wouldn't be as popular if there weren't for you Hola, Mei-o, DarkRey, Minox_IX, WildWOn, Trolley, p1ngy, old crew distorted.frequency and gizmo_gal, Narin and others..
> Now new people as Galacta, and others..
> 
> BANNED FOR PLAYING THE GAME!!
> ...


where did you get those stats from? are u abusing ur powers again toni? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




:bow to the great master:


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 30, 2008)

Banned so I could share a secret with you.....sssshhhhh, come with me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*moves few inches to the left

First click here: http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showforum=8
You see the BAN thread, now, do you see how many replies do we have?! 18 420+
Now, click that number!!
..
..
..
Profit?! I don't think so, but statistics, here we are!!


----------



## Raika (Dec 30, 2008)

Banned, i didnt notice that i posted so much in this thread wtf.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 30, 2008)

Banned for spamming BAN game


----------



## Raika (Dec 30, 2008)

WHO ARE YOU CALLING SPAMMER, SPAMMER! I'm only ranked 7th, but YOU on the other hand is ranked 1ST GODDAMMIT! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



PS. Youre banned.


----------



## Holaitsme (Dec 30, 2008)

Banned as the list Toni posted is outdated.


----------



## Law (Dec 30, 2008)

Banned because I wasn't on the goddamn list, even though I've made at least 10 posts in this thread.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 30, 2008)

Banned because that list is miles long, I just listed "top" spammers here!

And Yeah, list gets outdated by every minute!


----------



## Raika (Dec 30, 2008)

Banned, but it doesnt change the fact that no one can catch up to you Toni.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 30, 2008)

Raika said:
			
		

> Banned, but it doesnt change the fact that no one can catch up to you Toni.


I believe that some could, but any way, my goal isn't to be the top BANNer, but to keep this thread alive, many times (before) I was alone here, and I played by myself, so that's why I have so many posts here..

Damn, but really, maybe it's a bit too much! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BANNED for making me think!


----------



## Holaitsme (Dec 30, 2008)

Banned for playing with yourself.

Masturbation will lead to a life of corruption


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 30, 2008)

Holaitsme said:
			
		

> Banned for playing with yourself.
> 
> Masturbation will lead to a life of corruption


Banned because I have my missuz to play with me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And yeah, DarkRey will jump in front of me!!

EDIT: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 He didn't!!!!! hahahaha, suckaa


----------



## DarkRey (Dec 30, 2008)

banned because im not thinking what u are thinking while u were thinking what i was thinking (got it)



			
				Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Banned so I could share a secret with you.....sssshhhhh, come with me!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*shhh* 
thx learned another secreat from you master 
:awesome master:

EDIT: no i was  waiting for your reply 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *curse toni*


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 30, 2008)

Banned for


----------



## Raika (Dec 30, 2008)

Banned for


----------



## DarkRey (Dec 30, 2008)

banned for being unrealistic (ignore my comment)


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 30, 2008)

Banned for only half filling my tank!

edit: was for Toni


----------



## DarkRey (Dec 30, 2008)

banned for lateness MWAHAHH


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 30, 2008)

Banned for messing with tiny child that is p1ngy!


----------



## DarkRey (Dec 30, 2008)

banned because ohh shitt.......*sees p1ngy with a big axe* 
*runs away and hide in the shelter*


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 30, 2008)

Banned because that wasnt me, everyone knows I only use ninja weapons!


----------



## Holaitsme (Dec 30, 2008)

Banned for lying.


----------



## DarkRey (Dec 30, 2008)

jesus how could u,p1ngy, kill that poor animal!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Amen 

kill that bastard!!!! and drain its blood!! 

banned


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 30, 2008)

Banned because I was about to cut the rope to set it free!

So I could hunt it down and kill it, I enjoy the thrill of the chase!


----------



## Law (Dec 30, 2008)

They can't stop us,
Let 'em try,
For the *ban*ning game,
We would die.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 30, 2008)

Banned for singing!! Strictly prohibited act!!


----------



## Law (Dec 30, 2008)

Banned because it was Manowar :/


----------



## DarkRey (Dec 30, 2008)

inb4 toni 

banned for not explaining what manowar is!!?


----------



## Law (Dec 30, 2008)

Banned because Manowar needs no explanation.


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 30, 2008)

My Banowar sunk your battleship!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 30, 2008)

Banned banned!


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 30, 2008)

Your running out of steam Toni, was bound to happen, banned for that!


----------



## DarkRey (Dec 30, 2008)

banned because he will never die!!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 30, 2008)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Your running out of steam Toni, was bound to happen, banned for that!


Banned for falling into my very well planned trap!! I know someone will reply with that, so I prepared one big SURPRISE BAN!! And catch them unprepared!

EDIT: And damn, my trap failed for slowness


----------



## DarkRey (Dec 30, 2008)

u didnt sucka!! 
i saved p1ngy from ur dirty pervy hands!! 
banned


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 30, 2008)

Banned, your loosing your banning touch, time to retire and let a new king rise! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edit: stop gettng in our way DarkRey!!!


----------



## DarkRey (Dec 30, 2008)

know one wants me here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



banned

im super charged today


----------



## DarkRey (Dec 30, 2008)

wtf toni 
wht did u do to ur avatart 
selfban


----------



## DarkRey (Dec 30, 2008)

damn ban again


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 30, 2008)

Banned because you should check for yourself!! http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=126287


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 30, 2008)

Banned because I play with barbies!


----------



## DarkRey (Dec 30, 2008)

banned because i play with babies


----------



## Holaitsme (Dec 30, 2008)

Banned for getting v&.


----------



## Raika (Dec 30, 2008)

Banned for getting a &v


----------



## DarkRey (Dec 30, 2008)

banned for not getting any


----------



## Raika (Dec 30, 2008)

Banned for getting something.


----------



## Raika (Dec 30, 2008)

Banned, i think i'll play by myself.

*Posts merged*

Banned for double posting.

*Posts merged*

Banned for triple posting.

*Posts merged*

Banned for quadruple posting.

*Posts merged*

Banned as i'm only editing one post. (using this *Posts merged*)

*Posts merged*

Banned for attempting to trick people.


----------



## Law (Dec 30, 2008)

Banned for being a goddamn idiot in this thread.


----------



## Raika (Dec 30, 2008)

Banned for saving me from the depths of boredom.


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 30, 2008)

double banned for being an idiot


----------



## Raika (Dec 30, 2008)

Triple banned for being fat!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 30, 2008)

Banned for not noticing the obvious!! p1ngy has been dieting, and now he's slim!


----------



## Raika (Dec 30, 2008)

Banned, im just giving him a reason to say "Banned for calling me fat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ". Thats what he claimed a while back.


----------



## DarkRey (Dec 30, 2008)

banned for not calling me fat >:{D


----------



## Raika (Dec 30, 2008)

Banned, okay then... YOU'RE FAT!!!


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 30, 2008)

Big Boned BAN!!!


----------



## Raika (Dec 30, 2008)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Big Boner BAN!!!


You Are Banned For Posting In The "You Are Banned Game"


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 30, 2008)

Banned for failing at the game


----------



## Hadrian (Dec 30, 2008)

Banned for not accepting my "love".


----------



## Raika (Dec 30, 2008)

Banned, how can you pass in a game? You can only win! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




EDIT: ...........goddammit.....


----------



## Hadrian (Dec 30, 2008)

Banned for being late.


----------



## Shichibukai (Dec 30, 2008)

banned for this game is alredy past Game Over


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 30, 2008)

Banned for having a sig over the 80kb limit, GAME OVER FOR YOUR SIG!!!! HA


----------



## Shichibukai (Dec 30, 2008)

Banned for baning my first entry in the Game!


----------



## Law (Dec 30, 2008)

They can't stop us
Let 'em try
For the banning game
We will die!

Quit the general discussion subforum this morning said forever
I would hold my head up high
Cause I need banning in my life
Just like a Toni Plutonij needs to be radioactive

So I walked outside into the EoF
From a topic I heard banning and screams
I walked inside so I could hear
And the guy beside me gave me a ban

He had his fist up in the air
And called me brother said my bans
Are over there

They call themselves immortals
They're the bannest of the ban
And in that very moment
I was banned again like you

They said hold your head up high
Raise your fist up in the air
Play the banning game more than hell
More than hell

They can't stop us
Let 'em try
For the banning game
We would die!

Brothers stand beside me, there's a banning battle on
Know my words are true
There's a battle for true banning
They're banning; they're banning on
Me and you

Ten thousand strong are here tonight
With twenty thousand bans up in the air
The power of true ban's calling you
It's everywhere

Hold your ban up high
Raise your ban up in the air
Play the banning game more than hell
More than hell

They can't stop us
Let 'em try
For the banning game
We would die!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 30, 2008)

Banned for spending time singing it, while we BAN brutally!!


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 30, 2008)

... in a Banbie world!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 30, 2008)

yay Binkhead..........


..
..
..
..
...
..
.
.
..
.
aaaaaa
fail!!!!


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 30, 2008)

What the F?


BANNED!!!!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 30, 2008)

Have you watched Jackass?! Ban Margera always messes with his dad, at times, it's really funny!


----------



## DarkRey (Dec 30, 2008)

lol
did u watch the jackass tv show ? is too painful!!

ban

http://www.jackassworld.com/lang/en_uk/videos


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 30, 2008)

What is this madness? You have betrayed our noble game!!!

Shame on you, I BANish you from this place!!!!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 30, 2008)

Banned because we're very near 20 000 BANS!!


----------



## DarkRey (Dec 30, 2008)

banned for same reason
P1ngy: This IS SPARTAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 30, 2008)

CROOOAAAAAATTTTTIIIIIIIIAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

banned


----------



## ShakeBunny (Dec 30, 2008)

Banned as I'm just as confused as you.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## DarkRey (Dec 30, 2008)

banned because u are banned in this game but not in real life


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 30, 2008)

Let's Start A Ban Said Maggie One Day.


----------



## AXYPB (Dec 30, 2008)

Banned because Chopper Dave is better than you at this.


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 30, 2008)

Banned for being the worst player in this game!

In real life


----------



## Galacta (Dec 30, 2008)

Banned,
Lightning Slap!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 30, 2008)

Banned as you should be counting votes in essentials thread, not play here!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














And Trolley, I think that very few people gets the reference, if any!!


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 30, 2008)

Banned for calling yourself Maggie since taking part in your new fad!


----------



## Holaitsme (Dec 31, 2008)

Banned, they need to add an edit button in the shoutbox.


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 31, 2008)

Banned because ive been saying that for ages!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 31, 2008)

Banned because this way, it's more fun!!


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 31, 2008)

Banned because thats fun only in a Barbie world!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 31, 2008)

Banned because that's where I am at this very moment!!


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 31, 2008)

Banned for fleeing Croatia!


----------



## Holaitsme (Dec 31, 2008)

Banned because Croatian police are looking for a suspicious figure that spray painted "bratz sucks" all over town. :0


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 31, 2008)

Banned because you made me run for cover..

*hides


----------



## iPikachu (Dec 31, 2008)

banned because you killed barbie's image!


----------



## Holaitsme (Dec 31, 2008)

Banned, wut? It's an improvement.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 31, 2008)

Not banned for speaking truth!!

iPikachu, banned for being obviously blind!!


----------



## Galacta (Dec 31, 2008)

Banned for not having sex with Barbie!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 31, 2008)

Banned because I have sex with my misuz......With Barbie, it's too much plastic and artificial for my taste!!


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 31, 2008)

Banned because Barbie makes a nice dildo!


----------



## Holaitsme (Dec 31, 2008)

^Yes yes. This man is very wise.

Not banned for being wise.

@toni: I was joking


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 31, 2008)

Banned for "testing Barbie"..


Isn't that kind of gay (as in homosexual?!)


----------



## AXYPB (Dec 31, 2008)

Banned because I can't tell which page I'm on right now.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 31, 2008)

Banned because pages aren't important, BAN number is important!


----------



## Galacta (Dec 31, 2008)

C,c like ts in Mitsu*b*ishi 
G,g like g in g*a*te 
J,j like y in yellow 
Š,š like sh in shop 
Ž,ž like s in measure 
LJ,lj like ll in millione (no real English equivalent) 
NJ,nj like *n* in new 
?,? vs. ?,? are usually hard to distinguish for foreigners. 
?,? like t in situation 
?,? similar like ? but harder, like ch in church 
DŽ,dž vs. ?,? are usually hard to distinguish for everybody. 
?,? like g in gentle


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 31, 2008)

Banned for spamming the banned game with pointless crap.


----------



## mcjones92 (Dec 31, 2008)

Banned for being called trolleygay in another thread.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 31, 2008)

Banned for not being called trolleygay in another thread.


----------



## iPikachu (Dec 31, 2008)

banned for not being called trolleygay in this thread


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 31, 2008)

Banned for not being called trolleygay in any thread.


----------



## Galacta (Dec 31, 2008)

Banned for not being Hosain H.


----------



## Hehe Moo (Dec 31, 2008)

Banned for not using the word "trolleygay" in your post.


----------



## Galacta (Dec 31, 2008)

Banned, are you back in Aus?


----------



## Hehe Moo (Dec 31, 2008)

Banned for not looking at my thread. Yes I am.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 31, 2008)

Banned for being in Aus when Oz would be a much better place.


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 31, 2008)

Banned back to Kansas


----------



## superdude (Dec 31, 2008)

banned for being one of several P0WN COMMANDERs


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 31, 2008)

Banned because theres only two, and we are joined together as one awesome unit, like a Yin and Yang!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 31, 2008)

Banned for a great response!!


----------



## iPikachu (Dec 31, 2008)

Banned for posting before me!

and for having such a creepy avatar


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 31, 2008)

Banned because of that sig, I dont even want to get started!


----------



## xalphax (Dec 31, 2008)

banned for reading my mind, stop that, that's creepy!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 31, 2008)

Banned because I can't understand what's so creepy about my avatar......
I've seen bunch of real girls that look worse than that!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And I'm dead serious!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 31, 2008)

Banned so I could post this example of how a real creepy woman looks!


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 31, 2008)

Banned because I didnt know Hadrian had a shop, or such a hot wife!


----------



## DarkRey (Dec 31, 2008)

banned for doubting of hadrian's virginity

dont u remember...we took it away!!!


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 31, 2008)

Banned!

I took nothing but gave all!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 31, 2008)

Banned because I took a lot so far (referring to p1ngys warns), but gave none!!


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 31, 2008)

Banned because soon, soon, I shall reign down fire on this forum the likes of which no one has ever seen!


And then Il be banned for real!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 31, 2008)

Banned because in that case, I'd personally haunt you in real life, and give you one good kick in the butt for doing it!!


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 31, 2008)

Banned because I could never imagine us having a fight! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Unless you get in the way of the troll rampage I have planned for 2009!

The warez links are ready!

The pr0n links are ready!

The alternate accounts and proxies are already created!

The flames are ready to be ignited!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 31, 2008)

*picks up p1ngy, and moves him back to the trophy shelf..

And stay here!!


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 31, 2008)

Gah foiled again!!!!

Banned until I can find a ladder!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 31, 2008)

Viva la ban-volution!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 31, 2008)

BANdicts!!


----------



## iPikachu (Dec 31, 2008)

BANtards!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 31, 2008)

Banned for picking a chew, that's just disgusting that is.


----------



## iPikachu (Dec 31, 2008)

banned, you're doing it wrong


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 31, 2008)

Banned as you're doing it wrongier!


----------



## iPikachu (Dec 31, 2008)

banned you're doing it the wrongiest!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 31, 2008)

And yet, you manage to win me in wrong terms....BANNED for that!


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 31, 2008)

Banned as I just had to p0wn mr spud in the DS-X forum!

IT HAS BEGUN!!!!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 31, 2008)

I'm just reading, banned until I finish!


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 31, 2008)

Oh read this!

BANNED!


----------



## iPikachu (Dec 31, 2008)

|34NN3D!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 31, 2008)

Banned for heinzing beanie babies with toast.

and Macbeth.


----------



## Minox (Dec 31, 2008)

Banned for mentioning Macbeth.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 31, 2008)

Banned for not calling it "the scottish play", we're all doomed now you've mentioned Macbeth.


----------



## ShakeBunny (Dec 31, 2008)

Banned because you said it too!!!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 31, 2008)

Banned before penguindefender!

EDIT: Almost beat him!!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 31, 2008)

Banned because of a breakdown in your mighty cyborg fingers!


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 31, 2008)

Banned for criticising Tonis fingering!

I find it very pleasurable!


----------



## DarkRey (Dec 31, 2008)

charlie brown has bancer!!!!!!!!!


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 31, 2008)

How interesting, banned for lies!!!


----------



## iPikachu (Dec 31, 2008)

banned , lolwhut!


and a happy new temp year lol


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 31, 2008)

Banned because its still 47 hours until new year where I am!


----------



## iPikachu (Dec 31, 2008)

banned because its already 1 hr 58 minutes of new year where i am!1!!!11


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 31, 2008)

Banned for 4 hours and 40 minutes till midnight!


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 31, 2008)

Banned for not inviting me out for new years, Im gona be all alone again!


----------



## iPikachu (Dec 31, 2008)

bbanned... because imm ggooonna ggooo sleeeep


zzz


----------



## Minox (Dec 31, 2008)

Banned because I eat Pikachus.


----------



## Law (Dec 31, 2008)

banned because im so ronery ;_;


----------



## DarkRey (Dec 31, 2008)

advance new year ban bitches!! 2009

this might be my last ban for this year


----------



## DarkRey (Dec 31, 2008)

+1 ban


----------



## Minox (Jan 1, 2009)

New Years Ban.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 1, 2009)

Banny New Year!


----------



## Holaitsme (Jan 1, 2009)

Banned for living in a different year than me.


----------



## superdude (Jan 1, 2009)

banned for being slow like me


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 1, 2009)

Banned for banning someone one new years eve, that's wrong that is.


----------



## RebelX (Jan 1, 2009)

You're banned for being on my internets


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 1, 2009)

Banned for being on Sho Kosugis internet.


----------



## iPikachu (Jan 1, 2009)

banned being on gbatemp


----------



## Minox (Jan 1, 2009)

Banned for being a hypocrite.


----------



## Minox (Jan 1, 2009)

Selfbanned because everybody else are too slow to ban me.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 1, 2009)

Banned for banning yourself when it's clearly our job!


----------



## Minox (Jan 1, 2009)

Banned because I did your job because you were too slow to do it yourself.


----------



## Galacta (Jan 1, 2009)

I Ban Minox for making my eye purple.


----------



## Minox (Jan 1, 2009)

Banned because I would never do such a thing.



Spoiler



Or would I?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 1, 2009)

Banned for not supporting my plans for world domination.


----------



## Galacta (Jan 1, 2009)

Banned for turning your keyboard upside down.


----------



## Minox (Jan 1, 2009)

Banned for getting in my way when I wanted to ban TrolleyDave.

@TrolleyDave: The reason to why I haven't supported you yet is because I haven't even heard of such a plan and if I were to help you I'd like certain countries for myself in exchange for my help.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 1, 2009)

Banned so I can open negotiations, which countries?


----------



## Minox (Jan 1, 2009)

Banned I still have to think about the exact countries I would like to have, but one thing is for sure. I'd take Cuba.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 1, 2009)

Banned for posting a reasonable request.


----------



## Minox (Jan 1, 2009)

Banned because I'm not done yet, I'll need more time.


----------



## iPikachu (Jan 1, 2009)

banned because time's up!


----------



## Minox (Jan 1, 2009)

Banned for being a liar.


----------



## iPikachu (Jan 1, 2009)

banned because where i am its already 13 hours and 8 minutes of new year


----------



## Frog (Jan 1, 2009)

Banned as where i am its alreadu 8 hours and 13 minutes into 2004!


----------



## Holaitsme (Jan 1, 2009)

Banned for abusing your government powers.


----------



## digitydogs (Jan 1, 2009)

Banned for encouraging the consumption of anime ice cream with your sig


----------



## iPikachu (Jan 1, 2009)

banned because that sig is cute so its pardoned


----------



## digitydogs (Jan 1, 2009)

banned because that image looks more like pukeachu


----------



## Galacta (Jan 1, 2009)

Banned as I seduce 18 year old woman and then play some duck duck goose.


----------



## iPikachu (Jan 1, 2009)

banned, bye!


----------



## DrCaptainHarlock (Jan 1, 2009)

Hello, I'm Mr. Admin Man. That avatar of yours offends me, you're banned for a week and you've lost posting privliges for a month. Happy New Year, and think about gaming silently from now on.


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 1, 2009)

Your my first ban of 2009!


----------



## Raika (Jan 1, 2009)

Last ban!


----------



## Galacta (Jan 1, 2009)

We feel sorry for you, have a ban.


----------



## Holaitsme (Jan 1, 2009)

I will not ban untill 2010.


----------



## Galacta (Jan 1, 2009)

Banned as you just banned now.


----------



## Raika (Jan 1, 2009)

Last ban till the end of the year.


----------



## Galacta (Jan 1, 2009)

Isnt it New Bans Eve yet in America?


----------



## Raika (Jan 1, 2009)

lolwut? Banned for not making yourself clear.


----------



## Galacta (Jan 1, 2009)

Banned as Im covered with powder, anyways you still got more partyin.


----------



## agentgamma (Jan 1, 2009)

Banned as I am terribley bored


----------



## Galacta (Jan 1, 2009)

Gday mate! How 'bout we goe' for' some ban juice????


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 1, 2009)

Afterparty BAN!


----------



## Veho (Jan 1, 2009)

MORNING BAN! 

Okay, it's not morning any more, but I just woke up. 

So banned.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 1, 2009)

Banned as I haven't even sleep! Good morning to you


----------



## Veho (Jan 1, 2009)

Banned for flaunting your youthful ability to go for days without sleeping  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Just wait 'till you reach my age  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Happy New Year


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 1, 2009)

Banned because I sleep three hours a night!


----------



## Veho (Jan 1, 2009)

Each has its advantages and disadvantages. You can't sleep, I can't stay awake; Toni gets best of both worlds. 

Banned.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 1, 2009)

Banned because sleep is over-rated!


----------



## Ducky (Jan 1, 2009)

Banned for zzzzdis-rating sleezzz-p!


----------



## granville (Jan 1, 2009)

Ducky said:
			
		

> Banned for zzzzdis-rating sleezzz-p!


Banned for overusing the letter "Z" which everyone here hates on the end of a game title, due to it being an indicator of the worst games ever made.


----------



## DarkRey (Jan 1, 2009)

what??!! granville in the ban game!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i have to ban him...quick...
Banned!!


----------



## Minox (Jan 1, 2009)

Banned for banning granville


----------



## DarkRey (Jan 1, 2009)

banned for banning me


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 1, 2009)

Banned for trying to order sushi from a chippy.


----------



## Veho (Jan 1, 2009)

Chippy? What's that? 

Banned for giving me the idea of deep-fried sushi.


----------



## ShakeBunny (Jan 1, 2009)

Banned for...

...wait, if sushi is deep-fried... is it still sushi?


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 1, 2009)

Dunno if its sushi!


RAW BAN!!!!


----------



## Veho (Jan 1, 2009)

RAY BAN!


----------



## DarkRey (Jan 1, 2009)

did u call me?
ban


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 1, 2009)

*Always Banned*
7.30.08


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 1, 2009)

BANMonkey was banned


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 1, 2009)

Banned until you force the admins to bring him back!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 1, 2009)

Banned because in that case, I'll remain banned for a long time


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 1, 2009)

Really? I have banned you for eternity?

Lock this thread p1ngy is victorious!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





(double ban to be sure)


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 1, 2009)

Banned for thinking that victory is so easy to gain!


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 1, 2009)

Banned for being a sore loser


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 1, 2009)

Banned because I can never lose with you by my side!


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 1, 2009)

Banned because we are both powerful allies, and I would follow you into hell if you were ever in need!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(Im not joking)


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 1, 2009)

Banned because I know that you're serious, and also banned because I think you got it by now already, that feeling is mutual!!


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 1, 2009)

There are no friendships in the banning game, BANNED!!!


----------



## ShakeBunny (Jan 1, 2009)

Banned as there are some friendships.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 2, 2009)

Banned because p1ngy knows it, he's just in denial!


----------



## AXYPB (Jan 2, 2009)

Banned because my _Left 4 Dead_ teammates were patently uncooperative tonight.


----------



## Waddle Dee (Jan 2, 2009)

Banned because a zombie ate your brains, and that's not allowed in any kind of zombie apocalypse.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 2, 2009)

Banned for poking wizards, they're people too you know!


----------



## ShakeBunny (Jan 2, 2009)

Banned for patronizing wizards.

They don't need your help.


----------



## Galacta (Jan 2, 2009)

Banned for customizing wizads.
NOW they are *real* people!


----------



## iPikachu (Jan 2, 2009)

banned for having such a cute gory thing in your avi


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 2, 2009)

Banned....for the exact same reason you gave in the last ban.

Except she's cuter than Galacta's bear.


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 2, 2009)

Banned for not having a bonemonkey avatar!


----------



## Galacta (Jan 2, 2009)

Banned as he thinks its a fad.

Damn... Im having problems with my avatar!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 2, 2009)

Banned because I said it WAS a fad.

Now it's en vogue.


----------



## Law (Jan 2, 2009)

Banned because I can't even _see_ your avatar.


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 2, 2009)

Banned for still having a backwards mini profile!


----------



## Holaitsme (Jan 2, 2009)

I can't ban untill 2010. 
I can still post here though :


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 2, 2009)

Banned cos I'm shocked that the monkey man hasn't got banned yet!


----------



## Holaitsme (Jan 2, 2009)

banned, he probably got a new i.p.


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 2, 2009)

Banned because hes definitely suspended,  when an admin or supervisor get round to it he will be gone!


----------



## Holaitsme (Jan 2, 2009)

Banned because bonemonkey will make a new account every IBMD.


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 2, 2009)

Banned because they might as well unban him for one week a year!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 2, 2009)

Banned cos I kind of agree, it's not like he's one of the banned one's that tries setting up a new account every couple of days (at least not that I've noticed).

edit : Actually I take that back, he was only here a couple of hours and had to be moderated.


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 2, 2009)

Banned because I feel the same, and hes not like a regular user who got banned, hes very unique!


edit: what did he do to get moderated then?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 2, 2009)

He replied in a normal discussion thread with his bad humor, and inappropriate post!
Don't get me wrong, but I really don't want him here, I don't need to run after him, and clean every single post he make in other parts of forum other than EOF!

Bonemonkey BANNED!!


----------



## Galacta (Jan 2, 2009)

Banned as you moderated him!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 2, 2009)

Banned for doubting Toni's awesome moderating powers!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 2, 2009)

Not Banned for being so nice!


----------



## DarkRey (Jan 2, 2009)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Banned for doubting Toni's awesome abusive moderating powers!


fix'd


banned because u just now abused ur power


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 2, 2009)

Banned as I don't see how did I abuse my powers?!?! Point me in the right direction


----------



## DarkRey (Jan 2, 2009)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> *Not Banned* for being so nice!


u broke the rule 

banned


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 2, 2009)

Banned because make me a mod unban him and il take care of bonemonkey, he will fear to set foot outside of the EOF!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 2, 2009)

Banned for great ideas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




DarkRey, yeah, I missed it


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 2, 2009)

I got another great idea, me banning you!

Banned!


----------



## iPikachu (Jan 2, 2009)

banned! i dont care


----------



## DarkRey (Jan 2, 2009)

banned because u should care, it will happen to u too


----------



## iPikachu (Jan 2, 2009)

banned, not from someone with optimus prime instead of megatron


----------



## DarkRey (Jan 2, 2009)

banned because megatron is not as evil as optimus prime


----------



## iPikachu (Jan 2, 2009)

banned because megatrom is a plane (i think) but OP is a TRUCK


----------



## DarkRey (Jan 2, 2009)

nope  
banned because megatron and OP have different forms during the toon series .


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 2, 2009)

Banned because I have few Transformers as my pets!


----------



## DarkRey (Jan 2, 2009)

banned because u should know 
they are radioactive


----------



## Veho (Jan 2, 2009)

Banned! Nuclear-powered =/= radioactive.


----------



## Holaitsme (Jan 2, 2009)

Banned because the new "animated transformers" sucks.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 2, 2009)

Banned because as long as it emits radiation from any substance, it could fit with Radioactive Force!!


----------



## DarkRey (Jan 2, 2009)

banned because i find the old lara much attractive than the new one
and soon i will contaminate her with my radioactive sperms 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  mwahahhwhha


----------



## Holaitsme (Jan 2, 2009)

Banned for the obvious.


----------



## DarkRey (Jan 2, 2009)

banned for lateness bitch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



but still the reason fits well 
*i feel really evil now*


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 2, 2009)

Banned because there were some naked Lara graphics, I can't seem to find them!


----------



## Holaitsme (Jan 2, 2009)

Banned because I've got the resources if you showed me what she looks like I might be able to find them.

God damn did I just kill this thread?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 2, 2009)

Banned as Lara looks like Lara!!


----------



## DarkRey (Jan 2, 2009)

damn look at those wonderful beasts 
banned 
*its getting hot here*


----------



## Holaitsme (Jan 2, 2009)

Banned!?!
You guys where talking about lara croft?

Found it, but am not sure how to post it.


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 2, 2009)

Banned because pyramid tits arent as nice as a set of globes!


----------



## Waddle Dee (Jan 2, 2009)

Banned because the old DOS Lara just shot your brains out for insulting her pointy weapons o' DOOOOM.


----------



## DarkRey (Jan 2, 2009)

banned because she always shut up whenever i show her my weapon of mass production


----------



## ShakeBunny (Jan 2, 2009)

HAHAHA!! That was funny!

Oh, and banned!


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 2, 2009)

Hey man!

Banned man!


----------



## DarkRey (Jan 2, 2009)

holalaa.... babe 
u gave ur ban to him??!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



here have my ban


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 3, 2009)

Banned for breathtaking sig


----------



## Westside (Jan 3, 2009)

Banned for defacing barbie...


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 3, 2009)

Banned as I made her pretty!!!!


----------



## Minox (Jan 3, 2009)

Banned because Barbie is creepy.


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 3, 2009)

Banned because  im writing  this on my new PS3!


----------



## AXYPB (Jan 3, 2009)

Banned because your face is creepy.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 3, 2009)

Banned!! showoff!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





EDIT: Damn man!!


----------



## AXYPB (Jan 3, 2009)

Banned because I am ugly and unskilled and therefore have nothing to show off.


----------



## Minox (Jan 3, 2009)

Selfban for being slow.


----------



## AXYPB (Jan 3, 2009)

Reverse ban so I can ban you myself.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 3, 2009)

Before Minox_IX BAN!


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 3, 2009)

Banned because Im writing this on my new Ipod touch!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 3, 2009)

Banned because you're a Ritchie Rich, and not p1ngpong!!


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 3, 2009)

Banned because your priceless!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 3, 2009)

Banned because you can afford me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I know, I have checked!!


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 3, 2009)

Banned for being a bargain!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 3, 2009)

Banned because I'm free for you!!


----------



## Minox (Jan 3, 2009)

Banned because free things aren't always as good as the expensive things.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 3, 2009)

Banned because free sex is always better then sex you pay for!


----------



## Minox (Jan 3, 2009)

Banned because there's always exceptions.


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 3, 2009)

Banned because your not paying for sex, your paying for the whore to leave.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 3, 2009)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Banned because your not paying for sex, your paying for the whore to leave.








can't......ban......from.....all.....laughter!1


----------



## Hehe Moo (Jan 3, 2009)

Banned because you would pay for a whore to leave.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 3, 2009)

Banned because there's nothing wrong with paying a whore to leave, it's when you're paying her to stay you've got a problem!


----------



## iPikachu (Jan 3, 2009)

banned because today's p1ngy day!


----------



## Holaitsme (Jan 3, 2009)

Banned because that was so 2009.


----------



## iPikachu (Jan 3, 2009)

banned bcos it IS 2009!


----------



## agentgamma (Jan 3, 2009)

Banned as its really 2019 but the UN are tricking everyone into thinking its 2009 >_>


----------



## iPikachu (Jan 3, 2009)

banned because its the year of the ox and not the rabbit!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 3, 2009)

Banned for implying we're energy cells in some kind of computer matrix in the future.


----------



## agentgamma (Jan 3, 2009)

Banned as I don't know why theres NEW emoticons


----------



## iPikachu (Jan 3, 2009)

banned i was refering to the calendar!


----------



## agentgamma (Jan 3, 2009)

Banned as yuu are a bit late


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 3, 2009)

Banned cos so was I!


----------



## iPikachu (Jan 3, 2009)

banned because i saw the word "yuu"


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 3, 2009)

Banned for not knowing that agentgamma is Bob in disguise.


----------



## Minox (Jan 3, 2009)

Banned because my new sig is awesome


----------



## iPikachu (Jan 3, 2009)

banned because i only see a music player!


----------



## Minox (Jan 3, 2009)

Banned for not knowing what to do with a "music player".


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 3, 2009)

Banned for being so polite to someone who doesn't know how to use a music player!


----------



## agentgamma (Jan 3, 2009)

Banned as I have the best sig ever!


----------



## Minox (Jan 3, 2009)

Banned because it's people like you that make that smilie get a bad reputation.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 3, 2009)

Banned because I agree that it's a great smiley but massively overused!!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 3, 2009)

Banned because you got from one freak-tactular avatar to another.


----------



## iPikachu (Jan 3, 2009)

banned!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 3, 2009)

Banned for lack of imagination!

Vulpes, last one (set) was made by WildWon, and this time I've had an idea..I really like the way it turned out in the end!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 3, 2009)

Banned because it still gives me nightmares!
Barbie Plutonij was stalking me last night!

She kept uttering that monosyllabic chant:
Leeeetttts hhhaaaaavveeee aaaaa
TTEEEEAAAAA   pppaaarrrtttyyyy!


----------



## Minox (Jan 3, 2009)

Banned for misspelling Plutonij.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 3, 2009)

^^;
Banned because firefox's spellcheck doesn't catch that.....?


----------



## iPikachu (Jan 3, 2009)

banned because firefox spellcheck checks everything!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 3, 2009)

Banned because he typed my name so many times that I know it was a typo!!

Also, Vulpes, if you try to undress me, you'll see that.......I.......have......NO NIPPLES!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 3, 2009)

Banned for not knowing that spellcheckers are only as smart as the person who entered the dictionary lookup table. too fast you crazy robot you!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 3, 2009)

Banned because I knew that. 
I already peeked up your skirt.

What are those?
Plastic panties?

EDIT: Ah shit! Run over by a Trolley

*twitch...twitch*


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 3, 2009)

Banned because it's all Toni's fault, no-one can keep up with his cyborg fingers!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 3, 2009)

Banned as I predict massive BANNING!! Also, it's 5:29 AM here, I have to go to bed!!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 3, 2009)

Banned for runaway trolleys!

What are you, high?

*cough* 

Medic.....

(Okay, Toni proved your point, Dave. )

This pretty much counts as a self-banning....making me an hero.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 3, 2009)

Gotta love you guys...Banned til tomorrow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And then, I'll ban you again!


----------



## Minox (Jan 3, 2009)

Banned for not shouting for a medic properly.



Spoiler



*Medic!*



Toni is banned for getting in my way.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 3, 2009)

Banned for being able to edit your posts without a trace!

What are you, some sort of ninja?


----------



## Minox (Jan 3, 2009)

Banned because I could add a trace if I wanted to.

[Proof removed by Minox_IX]


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 3, 2009)

Banned because anybody can _add_ a trace!
That's not my point!


OBJECTION!


----------



## Minox (Jan 3, 2009)

Banned because not everyone can edit without a trace.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 3, 2009)

Banned for letting me do it!!  Now really, I have to go to sleep!!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 3, 2009)

Banned so you can get some rest, my friend.

*LMAO*


----------



## Minox (Jan 3, 2009)

Banned as I just removed my own trace from my previous post, but Toni editing can't be removed by me.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 3, 2009)

Banned....because what worse thing could I do to you than edit your post in a way you couldn't reverse?

Just what is p1ngpong's word for this situation?

p0wned, I think?


----------



## Holaitsme (Jan 3, 2009)

Well, this failed epically.

Ignore this and continue.


----------



## iPikachu (Jan 3, 2009)

banned! p0wned!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 3, 2009)

Banned for forging a Plutonij edit! rackum razzle frazzle rickum mrrmrr


----------



## Holaitsme (Jan 3, 2009)

Banned because it failed.
Stupid image resizing.


----------



## iPikachu (Jan 3, 2009)

banned i dont get what you're talking about!


----------



## Minox (Jan 3, 2009)

Reason for ban: Minox_IX can forge these almost perfectly.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 3, 2009)

Banned for being a master criminal!


----------



## iPikachu (Jan 3, 2009)

banned for not being one1!


----------



## Minox (Jan 3, 2009)

Banned because after a successful ban, more bans follow as a result of the first banning.


----------



## Holaitsme (Jan 3, 2009)

reason for ban: ldkjafkljdfl


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 3, 2009)

Banned for being so cute 
that when iPikachu
iSquirtle.







*thwaps Hola*

Banned for being an impediment!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 3, 2009)

Banned as I still see no live banning results shown on CNN, and they call themselves a propoganda news channel.


----------



## Holaitsme (Jan 3, 2009)

Banned for calling a dood cute.

lateness will lead to my death.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 3, 2009)

Awww!
But you _ARE_ cute!







and banned, too.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 3, 2009)

Banned for creating a chaotic backlash of late bans. making me need to break out the typing tutor!


----------



## Holaitsme (Jan 3, 2009)

Banned because I am not late.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 3, 2009)

Banned because that's good, it means you're not pregnant.


----------



## iPikachu (Jan 3, 2009)

Banned!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 3, 2009)

Banned for posting Banned! as a ban once again.


----------



## iPikachu (Jan 3, 2009)

banned i was testing a word flipper!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 3, 2009)

Banned because it failed.


----------



## iPikachu (Jan 3, 2009)

¡pǝuuɐq


----------



## Holaitsme (Jan 3, 2009)

Banned for killing the thread.


----------



## Holaitsme (Jan 3, 2009)

Banned for the irony.


----------



## Minox (Jan 3, 2009)

Spoiler



Testban


----------



## Holaitsme (Jan 3, 2009)

Banned for abusing your html rights.


----------



## Minox (Jan 3, 2009)

Banned because I'm not abusing them, I'm just trying them out.


----------



## Holaitsme (Jan 3, 2009)

Banned for testing your html bans.


----------



## iPikachu (Jan 3, 2009)

banned for being a party pooper


----------



## Minox (Jan 3, 2009)

iPikachu said:
			
		

> banned for being a pooper


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 3, 2009)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> iPikachu said:
> 
> 
> 
> > banned for being a popper


----------



## Minox (Jan 3, 2009)

Banned because I hate pop


----------



## iPikachu (Jan 3, 2009)

pop?

banned


----------



## agentgamma (Jan 3, 2009)

Banned as you need BETTER reasons!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## iPikachu (Jan 3, 2009)

?????uuu?q


----------



## agentgamma (Jan 3, 2009)

Banned as 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 CANT BE UPSIDE DOWN

...

:p????:


----------



## Holaitsme (Jan 3, 2009)

Banned for being a badger.


----------



## iPikachu (Jan 3, 2009)

banned!


----------



## Galacta (Jan 3, 2009)

The taser banned you, not the others.
Banned~


----------



## iPikachu (Jan 3, 2009)

BANNED!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 3, 2009)

Banned because even if you add a picture it's still just using the one word ban.


----------



## Holaitsme (Jan 3, 2009)

Banned because I want p1ngpong to have admin powers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This post has been edited by *p1ngpong*:  Jan 03 2009, 11:49 AM


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 3, 2009)

Banned for trying to bring anarchy to GBAtemp!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 3, 2009)

Banned because you Trolley and me, we know anarchy.....we can handle it so bring it on!!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 3, 2009)

Most people misunderstand banarchy, I blame Mad Max:Beyond Bannerdome!


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 3, 2009)

Banned because if I had any kind of power here it would not be anarchy, it would be glorious!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 3, 2009)

Banned cos I agree, but anarchy can also be a glorious thing if people are smart enough to handle it!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 3, 2009)

Banned because anarchy invented light!!! It was so glorious and enlightening!


----------



## Waddle Dee (Jan 3, 2009)

Banned because Anarchy caused a worldwide meltdown in the year 200X.

Banned because I play too much megaman XD


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 3, 2009)

Banned because new world order = disorder!


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 3, 2009)

Banned because new world order = enslavement for us all!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 3, 2009)

Banned because it wouldn't be if it was p1ngpongs new world order.


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 3, 2009)

Banned because I would be a merciful dictator, you and Toni would be my advisor's so I wouldnt become crazed with power!

(which would inevitably happen knowing me  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 3, 2009)

Banned because I don't think you'd be a dictator, you'd create the only real modern democracy! (and me and Toni would make sure of it!)


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 3, 2009)

Banned because I would make you murder all my political opponents!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 3, 2009)

Banned because I'd make sure you become new world leader and p1ngy dictator of whole humanity!!

EDIT: I see that p1ngy is eager to get some power!


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 3, 2009)

Banned because my first act would be the execution of the DS-X team!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 3, 2009)

Banned because there is possibility that we could do it even now!!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 3, 2009)

*JARRING CHORD*

*NOBODY EXPECTS THE BANNISH INQUISITION!*


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 3, 2009)

Banned because I got the guys, I got the guns, the lime pit is already dug, all it takes is one button I push!


----------



## xalphax (Jan 3, 2009)

first ban of the new year (for me)


----------



## Minox (Jan 3, 2009)

Banned because Toni is lurking


----------



## DarkRey (Jan 3, 2009)

banned because u havent yet mastered the skills of a real ninja


----------



## Minox (Jan 3, 2009)

Banned as you won't see this without quoting me.


----------



## DarkRey (Jan 3, 2009)

i see what u did there
banned 
next time try harder to be a ninja


----------



## Minox (Jan 3, 2009)

Banned as you can't do it better yourself.


----------



## Pizzaroo (Jan 3, 2009)

Banned becuase I can.


----------



## Holaitsme (Jan 3, 2009)

Banned because that's usually the generic ban a member who hardly bans gives when they reply here.


----------



## DarkRey (Jan 3, 2009)

banned for a gud reasonable reason


----------



## Minox (Jan 3, 2009)

Banned because agreeing with someone won't let you get away from your ban.


----------



## DarkRey (Jan 3, 2009)

do u believe this?!?!? my dick just typed ban for the first time :awww:


----------



## ShakeBunny (Jan 4, 2009)

Banned, because I don't, and that's dirty.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yay, I've got a new look!


----------



## U-said-it (Jan 4, 2009)

Banned for spreading the "Global Warming" myth...


----------



## alex (Jan 4, 2009)

Banned for running with scissors.


----------



## iPikachu (Jan 4, 2009)

banned your sig's too not violent


----------



## Galacta (Jan 4, 2009)

Banned as the monarchy banned you for excessive pot putting.


----------



## iPikachu (Jan 4, 2009)

banned your avatar's too not violent as well


----------



## Galacta (Jan 4, 2009)

banning.... ok its good.


----------



## alex (Jan 4, 2009)

banned... erm... cause... i said so...

Hey, my friend brought a plush of that thing in your avatar to school once. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What the hell is it?


----------



## iPikachu (Jan 4, 2009)

banned whats good?


----------



## DokiDoki98 (Jan 4, 2009)

BANNED BECAUSE ITS NOT ART =3


----------



## iPikachu (Jan 4, 2009)

banned it is!*picasso*


----------



## agentgamma (Jan 4, 2009)

Banned as that ain't Picasso!

*ITS* BETTER THAN PIC*ASS*O*!*


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 4, 2009)

Consider your ass banned!


----------



## Galacta (Jan 4, 2009)

Theres bans coming out of your assets!


----------



## xalphax (Jan 4, 2009)

you are ...

*throws die* 

banned!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 4, 2009)

Humping BAN!


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 4, 2009)

Banned for killing JPH


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 4, 2009)

*cleans the blood from his blade

No I didn't!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 BANNED for wrong assumptions!!


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 4, 2009)

Banned for not letting me join in! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






I love a good assassination


----------



## xjenova (Jan 4, 2009)

iPikachu said:
			
		

> banned your avatar's too not violent as well




Retro-????-Ban! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  for writing "Bankai - ZenbonSakuraKageYoshi" on your profile. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






GO GO GO BYAKUYA!


----------



## Holaitsme (Jan 4, 2009)

Banned for picking up on an old ban and ignoring p1ngy.
Double ban for liking bleach.
tripple ban for misusing the teacher gif. 
quadruple ban for misusing creeper.
quintuple ban for not being part of the radioactive force.


----------



## Frog (Jan 4, 2009)

Banned for going a bit too far.

selfban for doubting how far you went...

Banned for not going far enough!!!


----------



## Holaitsme (Jan 4, 2009)

Banned because GBAtemps servers couldn't handle the longer ban I was going to give him.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 4, 2009)

Banned because our servers can handle EVERYTHING!!


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 4, 2009)

IPS DRIVER BAN


----------



## Holaitsme (Jan 4, 2009)

503 SERVER UNAVAILABLE BAN


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 4, 2009)

I am unavailable BAN!


----------



## DarkRey (Jan 4, 2009)

banned because u are available for me to enjoy


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 4, 2009)

Banned for terrorizing the nation!!


----------



## DarkRey (Jan 4, 2009)

banned because u are terrorizing the dreams of young girls with that creepy barbie avatar


----------



## Sorox (Jan 4, 2009)

Banned for realizing the governments top secret barbie project.


----------



## xalphax (Jan 4, 2009)

banned - you will later thank me for this!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 4, 2009)

Thank you, you get BAN for being able to see the future!


----------



## Minox (Jan 4, 2009)

Banned for a reason I can't reveal to you.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 4, 2009)

Banned because you're the only worthy opponent that of Radioactive Force that I highly respect!!


----------



## Framework43 (Jan 4, 2009)

Banned for having an ugly avatar.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 5, 2009)

Banned because you're not digging the joke with avatar, and also for having far more uglier avatar then me......I made mine, you just cropped yours and made is distorted!


----------



## Framework43 (Jan 5, 2009)

Banned for replying.


----------



## Minox (Jan 5, 2009)

Banned for being a hypocrite.


----------



## Framework43 (Jan 5, 2009)

Banned for being in the Magazine Staff.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 5, 2009)

Banned for not being in it


----------



## Framework43 (Jan 5, 2009)

Banned for being a Moderator.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 5, 2009)

Banned for being a member!


----------



## Minox (Jan 5, 2009)

Banned as Moderators also are members.


----------



## Framework43 (Jan 5, 2009)

Banned for having 4 odd numbers in your Member No.


----------



## Minox (Jan 5, 2009)

Banned for having 6 numbers in your Member No.


----------



## xalphax (Jan 5, 2009)

why do all good things come to a ban?


----------



## Framework43 (Jan 5, 2009)

Banned for questioning the legacy of Gbatemp Bans.


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 5, 2009)

Have a traditional ban!


----------



## xalphax (Jan 5, 2009)

I've got one more ban up my sleeve!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 5, 2009)

I came all this way just to ban you


----------



## Minox (Jan 5, 2009)

Banned for cumming coming.


----------



## Galacta (Jan 5, 2009)

There's a ban behind your back.


----------



## AXYPB (Jan 5, 2009)

Yours too.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 5, 2009)

This BAN has it's own back so don't you turn on him!


----------



## Galacta (Jan 5, 2009)

Ive been working on this BAN for 5 years, over 15,000 hours, programming the BAN was done in C , Banning music was made BY MYSELF, over 65 songs!
I want a publisher to publish my ban!
And im now gonna protest PETA to PUBLISH THIS DAMN BAN!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 5, 2009)

Failed!

I worked on this ban for 10-15 minutes, it's fully compiled and working, and I have already published it!


----------



## Galacta (Jan 5, 2009)

But MY BAN focuses on story and communication not Repetitive battles!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 5, 2009)

Yeah, but BAN I made is much more affordable to Nintendo because I made title much more appealing..

BANZ: The way to get Banned!


----------



## Galacta (Jan 5, 2009)

Well I made a ban named "Bobs Ban" !
Its only a Ban one person!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Yuu should like itt!


----------



## psycoblaster (Jan 5, 2009)




----------



## iPikachu (Jan 5, 2009)

banned you posted in that bumped thread


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 5, 2009)

Banned because that screen looks really familiar.....is it what I think it is?!?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Banned for banning psyco when he's doing something incredible!!


----------



## psycoblaster (Jan 5, 2009)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Banned because that screen looks really familiar.....is it what I think it is?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


XD
banned for not knowing what I was doing XD


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 5, 2009)

Banned because it looks like a ASH translation, but I'm not quite sure......If it's really true....then you're unbanned, and you don't deserve to be banned until it's finished!!


----------



## iPikachu (Jan 5, 2009)

banned wheres that other 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 one with the [email protected]


----------



## psycoblaster (Jan 5, 2009)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Banned because it looks like a ASH translation, but I'm not quite sure......If it's really true....then you're unbanned, and you don't deserve to be banned until it's finished!!


all names/skills(no description yet)/all items (no description yet)/script up to stage 4/about 1/2 of all of the tutorials, and about 10% of the extras


----------



## xalphax (Jan 5, 2009)

reserve ban


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 5, 2009)

psycoblaster kicks ass!!!!!!! I can't believe that somebody actually started to work on the ASH, and that he managed to do so much!!!!!!!!!!!!!







Everyone is BANNED except psyco!!!!!!


----------



## psycoblaster (Jan 5, 2009)

Banned! for no reason but
I'm sure an official release might come out soon so don't get your hopes up that high :|
I'm working by myself, (more like a solo project) so it might take a while XD I'm getting around 1/2~1 script file done in one day, and there are 33 in total, so 29 left to go XD


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 5, 2009)

I ain't gonna get to hyped up, but there are no signs of official release, and you're really doing it fast from what I see!! Really great work!!


----------



## Holaitsme (Jan 5, 2009)

Banned for taking the keystrokes right out of my keyboard.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 5, 2009)

Banned for actually stroking it


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 5, 2009)

Banned for teasing it!


----------



## Veho (Jan 5, 2009)

Banned for yanking it.


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 5, 2009)

Banned for pumping it!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 5, 2009)

Banned for blowing IN it!


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 5, 2009)

Banned for blowing it up!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 5, 2009)

Banned for inhaling from it!


----------



## Orc (Jan 5, 2009)

Banned because Joujoudoll hates your _GROSS_ tattoos.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 5, 2009)

Banned for being right, and making me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







I'm sad now...


----------



## Orc (Jan 5, 2009)

Banned because you're another reason I want to get inked now.
+1 New Year's Resolution!


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jan 5, 2009)

Banned to save the world from your Orc.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 5, 2009)

Banned for having bombing urges!


----------



## DarkRey (Jan 5, 2009)

banned so i can show that i can write with one hand


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 5, 2009)

I can write with one finger.....Banned for that!!


----------



## xalphax (Jan 5, 2009)

hollywood ban!


----------



## DarkRey (Jan 5, 2009)

banned because i dont need to use my hands to type...my brain can communicate wirelessly to my keyboard and controll it
*connecting to keyboard...connecting......connec...t...i...n.g......*
after 35 minutes.....
*still connecting.......connection failed...please make sure you have a brain and try again...*


EDIT: damn u bastard


----------



## Minox (Jan 5, 2009)

Existing ban.


----------



## DarkRey (Jan 5, 2009)

unreal ban


----------



## DarkRey (Jan 5, 2009)

banformers ban bitch


----------



## xalphax (Jan 5, 2009)

banned because you constantly insult people...


----------



## DarkRey (Jan 5, 2009)

banned because i insult myself ...no others 
take that b*****...oops sorry my hand slipped


----------



## xalphax (Jan 5, 2009)

banned because you always manage to make me smile in the end


----------



## DarkRey (Jan 5, 2009)

banned because ur posts (above bans) look like a carbon copy from a poem


----------



## Veho (Jan 5, 2009)

Banned for not trying to reduce your carbon footprint.


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 5, 2009)

\let me increase your carban footprint!


----------



## ENDscape (Jan 5, 2009)

hehehehe banned


----------



## Veho (Jan 5, 2009)

HO HO HO HO NO U!


----------



## ENDscape (Jan 5, 2009)

mhwa ha ha no them ^ & v


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 5, 2009)

Failed to ban!

Punishment? Banned!


----------



## DarkRey (Jan 5, 2009)

ban it


----------



## ShakeBunny (Jan 5, 2009)

Banned.

Cool sig BTW.


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 5, 2009)

Banned because your sig and ava are cooler


----------



## Veho (Jan 5, 2009)

Bans all 'round! I'm feeling generous. 

Penguindefender, you could have a penguin holding a shield somewhere on your sig or avatar. Maybe with a Triforce on it


----------



## xalphax (Jan 5, 2009)

the candy ban.... the candy ban can!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 5, 2009)

Overdose on Candy BAN!


----------



## Holaitsme (Jan 5, 2009)

Banned as I made a decision today and blocked the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 smiley. I wont unblock it until they start using it correctly. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Which I will never know.


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 5, 2009)

Banned because creepy is appropriate for all situations!


----------



## Holaitsme (Jan 6, 2009)

Banned because it's only appropriate when talking about sex fetishes and fantasies!

prove me wrong and I'll unblock it :^)~


----------



## Minox (Jan 6, 2009)

Banned for doing the right thing.


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 6, 2009)

Banned because we need a handsome smiley :minox:


----------



## Minox (Jan 6, 2009)

Banned as we need : Ds-x :


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 6, 2009)

Banned!


----------



## Holaitsme (Jan 6, 2009)

Banned because google chrome is great!
If only it had a ad blocker.


----------



## ShakeBunny (Jan 6, 2009)

Banned, because I like firefox.

Haven't tried chrome yet though.


----------



## Galacta (Jan 6, 2009)

Banned as im using Internet Explorer not Mozilla Firefox.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I should be sad.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 6, 2009)

Banned for new avatar!


----------



## iPikachu (Jan 6, 2009)

banned for barbie avatar!


----------



## Hehe Moo (Jan 6, 2009)

Banned for Rukia avatar.


----------



## agentgamma (Jan 6, 2009)

Banned for Phoenix Wright avatar


----------



## xalphax (Jan 6, 2009)

banned because i think my computer everyone is messing with me today.


----------



## iPikachu (Jan 6, 2009)

banned for cutting the queue.
i know you did it.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 6, 2009)

Banned Christmasy avatar, although it's already time to remove it!


----------



## iPikachu (Jan 6, 2009)

banned its not an avatar its a sig!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 6, 2009)

Banned because I did made a mistake...I'm tired as hell


----------



## iPikachu (Jan 6, 2009)

abnned go to sleep!


----------



## xalphax (Jan 6, 2009)

banned because its too slow in here


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 6, 2009)

Banned because it doesn't matter,as long as it goes!!


----------



## xalphax (Jan 6, 2009)

banned because it does matter, i want to have the #20k post


----------



## iPikachu (Jan 6, 2009)

banned i have thhr 18979th one


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 6, 2009)

Banned because I never actually got it....Why is it so important to have 10,000th or 20,000 or 30,000 post?!?!
What's so great about that?!


----------



## xalphax (Jan 6, 2009)

banned because actually it doesn't matter that much to me.

its just that its boring when it goes slow.

and i don't go all crazy when i don't get the #xxx post.

even in the thread where a flashcard was given to reply #200 and i had reply #201 i was ok with it.


----------



## iPikachu (Jan 6, 2009)

BANNED I CANT SEEM TO FIND A NEW AVATAR


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 6, 2009)

Banned for not making it!!


----------



## iPikachu (Jan 6, 2009)

BANNED I DONT DRAW GOOD


----------



## xalphax (Jan 6, 2009)

banned for sticky shift key


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 6, 2009)

Banned for ALT CTRL DEL!!!!


----------



## granville (Jan 6, 2009)

Banned for F5 (bringer of forum deaths)!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 6, 2009)

Banned because I just pressed it


----------



## granville (Jan 6, 2009)

Banned for pressing it AND being a moderator! How could you?


----------



## xalphax (Jan 6, 2009)

banned for great accusations


----------



## Minox (Jan 6, 2009)

Banned because accusations lead nowhere. To completely stop people from using F5 we'll need to break into their houses and remove the F5 button from all their keyboards and be sure to break the functionality of the virtual keyboard in their OS and web browsers.


----------



## granville (Jan 6, 2009)

Banned for banning me since someone already banned me. Does that mean the two back-to-back bans canceled each other out and I'm now unbanned?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 6, 2009)

Too bad that you're banned again, so even if previous banns canceled each other, you're banned again!


----------



## Minox (Jan 6, 2009)

Banned as bans are usually positive (well, at least for the people who aren't banned) and therefore won't become invalidated if you're banned twice.


----------



## xalphax (Jan 6, 2009)

banned because even if there is something like a double-ban there is no un-ban!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 6, 2009)

Banned so I could un-ban you, and prove you wrong


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 6, 2009)

I ban your smelly pats


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 6, 2009)

I BAN your desire of "revolutionary" apples wheel!!


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 6, 2009)

Banned for not realising its a joke


----------



## xalphax (Jan 6, 2009)

banned because i think he is just messing with ya...


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 6, 2009)

Banned for getting my joke even tho p1ngy hasn't realized that I got his joke, and made a joke on that!!


----------



## ShakeBunny (Jan 6, 2009)

Banned, because I still miss Wham!

Barbie's gonna be difficult to get used to.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 6, 2009)

Banned because I know you can do it!!! You CAN GET USED TO IT!!


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 6, 2009)

foolishly banned


----------



## DokiDoki98 (Jan 6, 2009)

banned for AIDS


----------



## ShakeBunny (Jan 6, 2009)

AIDS is Serious.

Banned for joking.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 6, 2009)

Banned for HIV!


----------



## saxamo (Jan 6, 2009)

banned for acronym usage


----------



## DarkRey (Jan 6, 2009)

banned for for testing testing hiv hiv positive positive


----------



## ShakeBunny (Jan 6, 2009)

Banned, because it's his own fault for not studying.


----------



## DarkRey (Jan 6, 2009)

what?? banned because u dont need to study to get HIV, is all practical


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 6, 2009)

Banned because your teacher gave you hiv


----------



## Minox (Jan 6, 2009)

Banned for telling cakes.


----------



## Shichibukai (Jan 6, 2009)

Banned for eatting those cakes


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 6, 2009)

Banned for vomiting lies!


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 6, 2009)

Banned for not saving my life!


----------



## Holaitsme (Jan 6, 2009)

Banned for putting yourself in danger so that Toni would come to your rescue.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 6, 2009)

Banned because I'm kinda afraid that Dark Side is trying to steal our p1ngy from us!!


----------



## Holaitsme (Jan 6, 2009)

Banned because we will need to slap some sense into him if his enjoyment of p0wning consumes him into the darkside.


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 6, 2009)

Banned because Im going to start trolling very very soon, all friendships will be forgotten!


----------



## Holaitsme (Jan 7, 2009)

Banned for not knowing that tears will be shed.


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 7, 2009)

Banned because thats the plan, you dont really think that mighty p1ngpong cares about you people do you?


----------



## Holaitsme (Jan 7, 2009)

Banned because I never stated that tears will be shed for you turning into a troll.


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 7, 2009)

Banned because I was referring to me making false friendships with you lot!


----------



## Galacta (Jan 7, 2009)

Banned as I appear.


----------



## Holaitsme (Jan 7, 2009)

Banned for interfering!

@p1ngpong: you are banned for life for deceiving us


----------



## Galacta (Jan 7, 2009)

Banned as im not interfering this epic moment as I am working on Bobs Ban.


----------



## Holaitsme (Jan 7, 2009)

Banned because I'd like to see bobs game released, but he's just plain insane when it comes to getting an sdk.


----------



## Galacta (Jan 7, 2009)

Banned as he is cross to cross with a chinese company, as theyre gonna sell it on a flash cart.


----------



## Holaitsme (Jan 7, 2009)

Banned because yall.net reopened registrations.
You know what that means....


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 7, 2009)

Banned because I will join yall.net's side against you fools!


----------



## Galacta (Jan 7, 2009)

Banned for having an insane mind.


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 7, 2009)

Banned for being mindless


----------



## Galacta (Jan 7, 2009)

You are now booted out.
Lets see what the things you did to make yourself guilty to getting banned,
...
...
...
...
Oh crap, theres none.


----------



## Holaitsme (Jan 7, 2009)

Banned for trolling while telling of your epic trollings coming up.


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 7, 2009)

Banned for misplaced ban!


----------



## Holaitsme (Jan 7, 2009)

Banned for conspiring with the ds-x creators to make that ban up!


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 7, 2009)

Banned because the DS-X team is dead, I p0wned them all if you remember


----------



## Holaitsme (Jan 7, 2009)

Banned for p0wning the masters of flashcarts.


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 7, 2009)

Banned because it had to be done, they failed mighty p1ngpong!


----------



## Galacta (Jan 7, 2009)

Banned I have the supplies of the dancing LED's!


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 7, 2009)

Banned for not knowing what the hell your talking about!


----------



## Holaitsme (Jan 7, 2009)

Banned because you can literally find anything on the internet.

Proof: 
http://www.big-micha.info/forum/hmportal.php

Edit:
I was bored and went to a site that tells you exploits of forums and after some searching I found this. 
I'm not the first person to hack it!


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 7, 2009)

Banned for impressing me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You may be useful to me, I may still spare your life!


----------



## Holaitsme (Jan 7, 2009)

Banned because I do not know anything about websites and exploits. 
I merely found a vulnerable website and copy pasted something into the url bar.

I plan to fuck up their forum completely as the admin doesn't care.


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 7, 2009)

Banned because I just went on there now ahain and laughed!


----------



## Holaitsme (Jan 7, 2009)

Banned for that!


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 7, 2009)

Banned because I saved the password details!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edit: for my GBAtemp account


----------



## Holaitsme (Jan 7, 2009)

Banned for lying.


----------



## xalphax (Jan 7, 2009)

banned for wasting energy!


----------



## iPikachu (Jan 7, 2009)

BANNED


----------



## xalphax (Jan 7, 2009)

thoughtless ban


----------



## iPikachu (Jan 7, 2009)

BAHNED.

KILL BOB OR ELSE


----------



## xalphax (Jan 7, 2009)

CAPS BAN!


----------



## iPikachu (Jan 7, 2009)

BANNED FOR CAPS TOO


----------



## DarkRey (Jan 7, 2009)

banned for not finding any contradiction in his testimony so i have to penalise you


----------



## Shichibukai (Jan 7, 2009)

Banned for not making any sense


----------



## xalphax (Jan 7, 2009)

banned for burning down the house


----------



## Veho (Jan 7, 2009)

Banned for Tom Jones.


----------



## DarkRey (Jan 7, 2009)

banned for me


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 7, 2009)

Banned for everyone!


----------



## Minox (Jan 7, 2009)

Banned because such a ban can't be too effective no matter who uses it.


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 7, 2009)

Banned for over analysing a ban


----------



## Shichibukai (Jan 7, 2009)

banned for banning an analysis of a ban


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 7, 2009)

Sex BombAN!


----------



## LivingToDie (Jan 7, 2009)

banned for being able to bann as a moderator


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 7, 2009)

Banned for having numbers in your name


----------



## Minox (Jan 7, 2009)

Banned as you're not one to ban someone on such grounds. Actually, neither am I so I'll ban myself for being a hypocrite.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 7, 2009)

Banned for having hearts around your head!!

EDIT:


----------



## Minox (Jan 7, 2009)

Banned for being too slow.


----------



## LivingToDie (Jan 7, 2009)

banned for being all red and scary !!!


----------



## ShakeBunny (Jan 7, 2009)

Banned, because I'm red, scary, and CUTE!!!


----------



## Minox (Jan 7, 2009)

Banned because that penguin looks like a psycho.


----------



## ShakeBunny (Jan 7, 2009)

Banned, because looks aren't always deceiving.


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 7, 2009)

Banned for having a sig and avatar which p0wn!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 7, 2009)

Banned for DS-X love exposing again!


----------



## Minox (Jan 7, 2009)

Selfban for being slow.


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 7, 2009)

Ultra fast ban!


----------



## ShakeBunny (Jan 7, 2009)

Ultra Mega Bro Ban!


----------



## Minox (Jan 7, 2009)

Normal ban


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 7, 2009)

Uber-normal ban!


----------



## ShakeBunny (Jan 7, 2009)

Ballistic Barbie Ban!


----------



## Minox (Jan 7, 2009)

B-B-Ban


----------



## ShakeBunny (Jan 7, 2009)

BBQ BAN!


----------



## LivingToDie (Jan 7, 2009)

banned for banning me because you are red scary and cute


----------



## ShakeBunny (Jan 7, 2009)

Banned, because revenge bans aren't allowed.


----------



## LivingToDie (Jan 7, 2009)

banned for telling me what and what not to do and an extra ban for that you defend penguins


----------



## ShakeBunny (Jan 7, 2009)

Banned for dissin' ma penguins!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*gives the signal*

*penguin raises gun and takes aim*


----------



## LivingToDie (Jan 7, 2009)

banned for looking mean while my roy is laughing shy at you ...


----------



## xalphax (Jan 7, 2009)

hot chili ban


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 7, 2009)

Banned for not having a dodgy sig


----------



## ShakeBunny (Jan 7, 2009)

Banned. Let's forget this and have some fun!


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 7, 2009)

Banned because I can provide fun to a couple of people, at least!


----------



## ShakeBunny (Jan 7, 2009)

Banned, because...

Oh, ewww!


----------



## xalphax (Jan 7, 2009)

banned because oh weee!


----------



## LivingToDie (Jan 7, 2009)

banned because repeating penguindefender


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 7, 2009)

Banned because I can help you if that shotgun is pump action! 








edit: banned for getting in my way


----------



## LivingToDie (Jan 7, 2009)

banned for blaming me


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 7, 2009)

Banned for 20% warn level!


----------



## LivingToDie (Jan 7, 2009)

banned of reminding me of that 

(4 ur info : = because in the 1st few weeks of me on gbatemp i didnt read the rules very well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Veho (Jan 7, 2009)

Banned for not reading the rules and general n00bery.


----------



## LivingToDie (Jan 7, 2009)

banned for pissing me off

(a little) (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 7, 2009)

Banned because I see both reasons why you have been warned!!


----------



## xalphax (Jan 7, 2009)

banned because i guess you asked for teh romz. ^^

selfban *faceban* err.... *facepalm*


----------



## LivingToDie (Jan 7, 2009)

banned for getting the wrong conclusions


----------



## xalphax (Jan 7, 2009)

banned because i think over 50% of the time a warn is given out because someone asked for roms.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 7, 2009)

Banned for being mostly correct!


----------



## LivingToDie (Jan 7, 2009)

banned for banning me instead of yourself

(@:Xalphax)


----------



## xalphax (Jan 7, 2009)

banned because i NEVER ask for roms


----------



## ShakeBunny (Jan 7, 2009)

Banned as the first penguin missed.

*Gives the signal again*

*Penguin takes another shot*

EDIT: Selfban for being slow.


----------



## LivingToDie (Jan 7, 2009)

banned for dissing me hard


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 7, 2009)

Banned for dissing me soft!


----------



## xalphax (Jan 7, 2009)

banned for being too nice.


----------



## Jarjaxle (Jan 7, 2009)

banned for having x around your name


----------



## LivingToDie (Jan 7, 2009)

banned for showing people a saturn instead of a ps3


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 7, 2009)

Banned because so far...PS3 fails!!


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 7, 2009)

Banned because I got a PS3 last week!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Yeah it sucks!


----------



## xalphax (Jan 7, 2009)

banned because i want a ps3 slim NAOW!


----------



## Jarjaxle (Jan 7, 2009)

banned because i like my ps3 and 360


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 7, 2009)

Banned because few days ago I sold my PlayStationPortable 3!!


----------



## Minox (Jan 7, 2009)

Banned as a PC is far more useful than any console ever will be.


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 7, 2009)

Banned for using the money to buy an apple wheel laptop!

edit: banned for l33t ban


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 7, 2009)

Banned for lack of Borg!


----------



## Minox (Jan 7, 2009)

Banned for lack of Zerglings.


----------



## ENDscape (Jan 7, 2009)

Banned because i cant wait for SC2


----------



## ShakeBunny (Jan 8, 2009)

Banned, because The Santa Clause 2 was a terrible movie.


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 8, 2009)

Banned until you produce "Penguindefender the movie!"


----------



## ShakeBunny (Jan 8, 2009)

Banned as Michael Bay is working on it.


----------



## ComplicatioN (Jan 8, 2009)

Banned for living on snow


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 8, 2009)

Banned for living in denial


----------



## iPikachu (Jan 8, 2009)

banned frm skool


----------



## Minox (Jan 8, 2009)

Banned from a Photoshop/Illustrator class.


----------



## iPikachu (Jan 8, 2009)

lol whai
banned someone beat me to the guess thwe avi thread


----------



## LivingToDie (Jan 8, 2009)

banned because charizard pwns pikachu with his firetrower (xD)


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 8, 2009)

Banned because I can't actually understand what is your avatar!


----------



## LivingToDie (Jan 8, 2009)

banned for not seeing that its roxas and sora at kingdom hearts


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 8, 2009)

Banned because it took me a bit more to look at, and I finally saw it!! They are too small!


----------



## iPikachu (Jan 8, 2009)

banned.


----------



## LivingToDie (Jan 8, 2009)

banned for giving no reason why you banned him


----------



## xalphax (Jan 8, 2009)

banned because you don't need a reason.


----------



## iPikachu (Jan 8, 2009)

banned IE crashed


----------



## ShakeBunny (Jan 8, 2009)

Banned for not using Firefox.


----------



## xalphax (Jan 8, 2009)

banned because i have a penguin plushie


----------



## ShakeBunny (Jan 8, 2009)

Banned, because that is awesome.

Also, I like your new avatar. Clever.


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 8, 2009)

Banned for turning the snow blood red!


----------



## Minox (Jan 8, 2009)

Banned for sig with flashing LEDs.


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 8, 2009)

Banned for avatar that dosent show your handsome face!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 8, 2009)

Banned because yours shows that pretty face!


----------



## LivingToDie (Jan 8, 2009)

banned because yours to but youre body not


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 8, 2009)

Banned because I have gained even more power in last hour or so!!


----------



## Minox (Jan 8, 2009)

Banned for becoming green.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 8, 2009)

Banned because it feels good man!


----------



## AXYPB (Jan 8, 2009)

Banned because I feel also not so good.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 8, 2009)

Banned for not giving us a reason for feeling down man?!


----------



## xalphax (Jan 8, 2009)

congrats to your promotion ban


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks BAN!


----------



## ShakeBunny (Jan 8, 2009)

I think Toni is a pretty cool guy. He gets banned and doesn't afraid of anything.


----------



## GameSoul (Jan 8, 2009)

I think you should be banned for having penguin assassins!


----------



## Galacta (Jan 9, 2009)

What I have in your banquet of pretty lowers is a ban.


----------



## iPikachu (Jan 9, 2009)

banned go get a HTF avvy. naooo


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Jan 9, 2009)

ALL OF YOU ARE BANNED FOR STARTLING THE WITCH!!!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 9, 2009)

Banned because p1ngy blew my cover!!


----------



## Minox (Jan 9, 2009)

Banned for selling chickens.


----------



## xalphax (Jan 9, 2009)

banned to reveal the truth.


----------



## Minox (Jan 9, 2009)

Banned because the truth is a lie.


----------



## xalphax (Jan 9, 2009)

banned because bad is the new good.


----------



## Minox (Jan 9, 2009)

Banned because good is the new bad.


----------



## xalphax (Jan 9, 2009)

banned because jag gillar sverige


----------



## Minox (Jan 9, 2009)

Banned for being creepy


----------



## DarkRey (Jan 9, 2009)

banned because i didnt ban you yesterday so im banning you today


----------



## Minox (Jan 9, 2009)

Banned because I'm not sure if I banned you yesterday, so I'm just making sure to ban you today.


----------



## LivingToDie (Jan 9, 2009)

banned for being so slow that you didnt banned him yesterday


----------



## Minox (Jan 9, 2009)

Banned because I think I did, but I don't care enough about it to remember it.


----------



## DarkRey (Jan 9, 2009)

banned because if you look back you will see all my bannings floating around you


----------



## iPikachu (Jan 9, 2009)

banned for having such a dark history on google


----------



## DarkRey (Jan 9, 2009)

banned for  being still here even after knowing about it


----------



## Holaitsme (Jan 9, 2009)

Banned because it's not dark! 
It's very religious and spiritual.


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 9, 2009)

Satanic ban!


----------



## Holaitsme (Jan 9, 2009)

Banned for doubting our hero!


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 9, 2009)

Banned for being brainwashed to his lies!


----------



## Minox (Jan 9, 2009)

Banned for advertising.


----------



## Holaitsme (Jan 9, 2009)

Banned for having no evidence other than photoshopped pictures, and no reasoning behind this rebellion!


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 9, 2009)

Banned for not recognising a classical p1ngy attack!


----------



## Holaitsme (Jan 9, 2009)

Banned because this p1ngy is a lie!
The real p1ngy is taking a trip.


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 9, 2009)

Justify and prove that statement otherwise banned!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 9, 2009)

BANNED for falling into the pit of blackness, lies, doubt and sorrow!!


----------



## Holaitsme (Jan 9, 2009)

1.Sailor hat on avatar signifies that the REAL p1ngy is on a sailboat.
2.The hand movements on your signature tell me that you're excited for something (possibly ds-x island)
Banned!
Deny these saying "the sailor hat is for sinkhead and I'm excited for the awesome DS-X" and I'll have to prove your wrong. when I come back.


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 9, 2009)

Banned for being late


----------



## Holaitsme (Jan 9, 2009)

Banned for being not late?


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 9, 2009)

timely ban


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 9, 2009)

4 more posts until REAL SATANIST CHILD appears!!

I'M BANNING YOU SATAN....GO OUT OF THIS PURE BODY OF A TINY CHILD!!!!


----------



## Holaitsme (Jan 9, 2009)

Banned as I'm going to press f5 for 30 minutes to see if I can cause ip driver errors.


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 9, 2009)

banned for rubbish plan


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 9, 2009)

Banned because your plans are even crappier


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 9, 2009)

Banned for crapping yourself!


----------



## Holaitsme (Jan 9, 2009)

Banned because I gave up after 1 minute passed.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 10, 2009)

Banned because that's nice to hear!


----------



## Holaitsme (Jan 10, 2009)

Banned because I thought you guys where only joking, but not being serious.


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 10, 2009)

Banned because its partly your fault for flaming me!


----------



## Holaitsme (Jan 10, 2009)

Banned because I thought you guys where only joking so those flames where joking flames!


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 10, 2009)

Banned because we are joking!


----------



## Holaitsme (Jan 10, 2009)

Banned for making me lose respect for both of you!


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 10, 2009)

Banned because I thought it was obvious me and Toni where just joking


----------



## Holaitsme (Jan 10, 2009)

Banned because I was joking and thought that it was obvious


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 10, 2009)

banned for making us both


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 10, 2009)

I got moderated in your HATE THREAD you ass!!


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 10, 2009)

Banned for lies!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 10, 2009)

Banned because there are NO LIES!!


----------



## Galacta (Jan 10, 2009)

Bannes as there are hidden lies behind you!


----------



## ShakeBunny (Jan 10, 2009)

Banned, because if there were hidden lies behind Toni, his radioactive minions would have gobbled them up by now.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Lies are yummy.


----------



## AXYPB (Jan 10, 2009)

Banned until someone tells me that they love me.


----------



## Galacta (Jan 10, 2009)

I love you man. 







































BANNNED!


----------



## iPikachu (Jan 10, 2009)

banned for banning people after 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ing them


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 10, 2009)

Roxman bans ya!!


----------



## Galacta (Jan 10, 2009)

Banned, WTMF is that?


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Jan 10, 2009)

Banned for failing with the ava.


----------



## Galacta (Jan 10, 2009)

Banned, are you talking to me?


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 10, 2009)

Banned, i thought he wanted to post before you.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Jan 10, 2009)

banned cause it was YOU!!
FAILURE! RESIZING!


----------



## iPikachu (Jan 10, 2009)

banned! colour samus ornage!


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Jan 10, 2009)

Banned pikachu MSPAINT!


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 10, 2009)

Banned for having a cluttered sig


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 10, 2009)

Banned for messing with the minds of young tempers..

p1ngy, go to that thread where you exposed me, and set things straight!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!

People started to believe that you hate me


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 10, 2009)

Banned because its obviously a joke!


----------



## iPikachu (Jan 10, 2009)

banned your joke wasnt funny enough!


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 10, 2009)

Banned until you do something remotely amusing.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 10, 2009)

Banned because you really entertained me with your joke!!


----------



## iPikachu (Jan 10, 2009)

banned wanna see more posts in that thread!


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 10, 2009)

Banned for playing along with the fake flame war! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edit: slow


----------



## iPikachu (Jan 10, 2009)

banned for missing!


----------



## Jdbye (Jan 10, 2009)

Banned for forcing people to look at his poor mouse drawings!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 10, 2009)

Banned for messing with me and p1ngy while we're fake-flame each other!!


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 10, 2009)

Banned for not increasing his warns!


----------



## xalphax (Jan 10, 2009)

banned because ... WHATS GOTTEN INTO YOU LATELY?


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 10, 2009)

Banned because what you mean?


----------



## xalphax (Jan 10, 2009)

banned for amnesia.


----------



## JPdensetsu (Jan 10, 2009)

Banned for be a independent radioactive xalphaxium isotope xD


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 10, 2009)

Banned for not keeping a contact with happenings here lately!


----------



## AXYPB (Jan 10, 2009)

Banned because y'all not ready for this.


----------



## DarkRey (Jan 10, 2009)

inb4 toni 

wassup ban


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 10, 2009)

p1ng ban


----------



## DarkRey (Jan 10, 2009)

badass ban

EDIT:

oh shit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 massive croatian domination!!! )look at the above poster's flag)


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 10, 2009)

Toni BAN


----------



## DarkRey (Jan 10, 2009)

banned becuase i wont pronounce my name because everyone knows who i am and what i am!!


----------



## Minox (Jan 10, 2009)

Wait, who are you now again?

Can't really remember you so I'll just ban you instead.



Spoiler


----------



## Shichibukai (Jan 10, 2009)

keep it real ban


----------



## xalphax (Jan 10, 2009)

keep it banned ban


----------



## Minox (Jan 10, 2009)

Banned for failed ban.


----------



## xalphax (Jan 10, 2009)

banned because i fail to see the fail


----------



## DarkRey (Jan 10, 2009)

yabadabadududujababadadaduu
ban


----------



## Shichibukai (Jan 10, 2009)

BBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNE
EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD!!!!!!!!!! Long Ban


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 10, 2009)

Prehistoric ban!


----------



## Shichibukai (Jan 10, 2009)

Too Slow Ban! AND your BANNED


----------



## Holaitsme (Jan 10, 2009)

Banned because the staff removed my avatar and I don't even know what rule it broke??
I'm pretty sure it was under the 80kb rule.


----------



## DarkRey (Jan 10, 2009)

probably ur avatar was under 80kb but combined with the sig was over 80kb? 
banned


----------



## Holaitsme (Jan 10, 2009)

Banned because I made sure that together it was under 80kb either that or I'm confused they failed to send the image in the p.m so I can't tell.


----------



## xalphax (Jan 10, 2009)

we are approaching 20kb! (kilo bans!)


----------



## ENDscape (Jan 10, 2009)

Banned! One ban closer there


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 10, 2009)

My old man said follow the ban and don't dilly dally on the way...


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 10, 2009)

Banned for world leading desire!!


----------



## Minox (Jan 10, 2009)

Banned because I just remembered that I said that I'd have to think about which countries I wanted if I was to help TrolleyDave in World domination.


----------



## AXYPB (Jan 10, 2009)

Banned because I'm screw.


----------



## Martiin (Jan 11, 2009)

^ banned because you are/is/[blank] *&#%$#@@#$*&*#$


----------



## iPikachu (Jan 11, 2009)

BAnned! i dont get you


----------



## xalphax (Jan 11, 2009)

banned because i'm still wearing my pajamas.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 11, 2009)

Banned because me too!!


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 11, 2009)

Banned for being tramps, Im wearing a suit crafted from the finest materials money can buy!


----------



## xalphax (Jan 11, 2009)

banned because its sunday, i could wear my pajamas all day if i wanted to.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 11, 2009)

Banned because I'm dressed properly now!


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 11, 2009)

Banned for not being naked!


----------



## Frog (Jan 11, 2009)

Banned as i only just noticed you had 666 posts.

...are you an angel?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 11, 2009)

SATANIST CHILD!!!

Banned for looking at it, it'll suck you in!!


----------



## iPikachu (Jan 11, 2009)

banned for NOT looking at it!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 11, 2009)

Banned, he also looked at it.


----------



## iPikachu (Jan 11, 2009)

banned did YOU?!


----------



## Orc (Jan 11, 2009)

Banned because you are really an auntie.


----------



## iPikachu (Jan 11, 2009)

banned im the same age as osaka


----------



## Cablephish (Jan 11, 2009)

Banned for double posting, and having a hideous pikachu signature!


----------



## DarkRey (Jan 11, 2009)

*shakes head in disappointment*
banned because i was expecting more from you


----------



## Minox (Jan 11, 2009)

Banned for not being as dark as you claim yourself to be.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 11, 2009)

Banned, mah Boii


----------



## Minox (Jan 11, 2009)

Banned for Zelda CD-i reference.


----------



## DarkRey (Jan 11, 2009)

banned for iphone reference


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 11, 2009)

Banned because i-pod touch p0wns!


----------



## Minox (Jan 11, 2009)

Banned for lies.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 11, 2009)

I'm so hungry, i could eat a banned ban.


----------



## Minox (Jan 11, 2009)

Banned as that wouldn't be a ban then.


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 11, 2009)

banned for being an eye-pod I want to touch!


----------



## Minox (Jan 11, 2009)

Banned for pun


----------



## BiscuitCookie (Jan 11, 2009)

Banned for ...zzzzzzzzzZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Minox (Jan 11, 2009)

Banned for trying to fake sounds you make when you sleep.


----------



## xalphax (Jan 11, 2009)

banned because my dvb-t has crappy reception.


----------



## Minox (Jan 11, 2009)

Banned because I still have analog TV through cable.


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 11, 2009)

Banned because I have a HD tv and a HD projector, in my bedroom!


----------



## BiscuitCookie (Jan 11, 2009)

banned for bragging about what you have in your bedroom


----------



## Minox (Jan 11, 2009)

Banned as I have something you will never have in your bedroom.



Spoiler



Me


----------



## xalphax (Jan 11, 2009)

banned because i have a bedroom in my bedroom so i can sleep while i sleep. dawg.


----------



## Minox (Jan 11, 2009)

Banned because sleeping is what people usually do when they sleep.


----------



## xalphax (Jan 11, 2009)

banned because i usually dream when i sleep.


----------



## Minox (Jan 11, 2009)

Banned as I almost never dream.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 11, 2009)

Banned because you have never visited Kirby in Dreamland

*Posts merged*

Banned because you have never visited Kirby in Dreamland


----------



## Minox (Jan 11, 2009)

Banned because I have - In the game.


----------



## DarkRey (Jan 11, 2009)

banned becuase im teh GAME!!!


----------



## Minox (Jan 11, 2009)

Banned as you aren't...



Spoiler



...but you just lost it


----------



## DarkRey (Jan 11, 2009)

banned because i had infinite life cheat enabled


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 11, 2009)

Banned because Minox_IX is trying to steal my ban!


----------



## DarkRey (Jan 11, 2009)

banned becuase u should call the police


----------



## xalphax (Jan 11, 2009)

banned because the police is busy playing "de do do do de da da da"


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 11, 2009)

BAN THE POLICE!!!


----------



## Minox (Jan 11, 2009)

Banned for misspelling "FUCK THE POLICE" which is an awesome song.


----------



## Minox (Jan 11, 2009)

Banned for changing avatar.


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 11, 2009)

Banned for being a hypocrite!


----------



## Minox (Jan 11, 2009)

Banned because I always was and am a hypocrite.


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 11, 2009)

Banned for telling me something I already know!


----------



## Minox (Jan 11, 2009)

Banned for not telling me that you knew that already.


----------



## xalphax (Jan 11, 2009)

banned for being too honest!


----------



## Minox (Jan 11, 2009)

Banned as I'm not too honest.


----------



## Frog (Jan 12, 2009)

banned for not being too honest.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 12, 2009)

Banned for too much honesty!


----------



## Galacta (Jan 12, 2009)

Banned for too much arrogancy!


----------



## iPikachu (Jan 12, 2009)

banned not in a good mood


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 12, 2009)

banned for getting bad mood


----------



## Frog (Jan 12, 2009)

banned for banning someone for not being in a bad mood, which is hypocritical cause i know for a fact that you are also not in a bad mood!

YOU SHOULD BE ASHAMED!!!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 12, 2009)

Banned, is your favourite word "hypocritical"?


----------



## Minox (Jan 12, 2009)

No, but mine is.


----------



## Frog (Jan 12, 2009)

banned as i don't remember giving you permission to answer for me!

YOU SHOULD BE ASHAMED!!!


----------



## iPikachu (Jan 12, 2009)

banned..


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 12, 2009)

selfban, sorry that i have banned you for not having good mood


----------



## Minox (Jan 12, 2009)

Banned for not banning the person above you.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 12, 2009)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> No, but mine is.


Banned, without logic reason.


----------



## Minox (Jan 12, 2009)

Banned because some where behind that ban there must be some kind of logic. It's just hidden from plain sight.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 12, 2009)

Banned for thinking


----------



## Minox (Jan 12, 2009)

MegaAce™ said:
			
		

> Banned for thinking


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 12, 2009)

banned..
nobody wants to play the ban game..


----------



## Minox (Jan 12, 2009)

Banned as I am playing it, and you are too.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 12, 2009)

Banned, don't you understand i meant another people with it?


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 12, 2009)

Baned for allowing the game to drop down the sticky list!


----------



## Shichibukai (Jan 12, 2009)

Banned because even if it wasn't stickey it would be allways first!


----------



## AXYPB (Jan 12, 2009)

Banned because you is ain't my baby.


----------



## Minox (Jan 12, 2009)

Banned for having a personal wiki that contains useful stuff.


----------



## AXYPB (Jan 12, 2009)

Banned for illegal bannings, staring at other Tempers and avoiding prosecution.


----------



## Minox (Jan 12, 2009)

Banned as you'll never catch me and get those $0.5


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 12, 2009)

banned, can I ban you AND have these $0.5?
BanInB4Dave


----------



## Minox (Jan 12, 2009)

Banned as it doesn't work that way


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 12, 2009)

Banned because you've stopped looking at me!


----------



## AXYPB (Jan 12, 2009)

Banned because your avatar is looking at you.


----------



## Minox (Jan 12, 2009)

Banned as I'm goint to ban Toni as well.

@Toni: I haven't stopped looking at you or anyone else, it's just that you're unaware of it.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 12, 2009)

TWO BANS!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Scary, banned because I though I sensed someone looking at me!!!


----------



## DarkRey (Jan 12, 2009)

ohh who cares if it was 2 bans!! the important is the ban 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



banned


----------



## Minox (Jan 12, 2009)

Banned as two bans are stronger than one.


----------



## DarkRey (Jan 12, 2009)

are u serious
even a skinny ban can beat 2 bans


----------



## Minox (Jan 12, 2009)

Banned for flawed logic.


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 12, 2009)

Logically you must be banned.


----------



## DarkRey (Jan 12, 2009)

unlogically you must not be banned but im an insane guy so i still ban you


----------



## Minox (Jan 12, 2009)

Banned as both sane and insane persons ban people.


----------



## DarkRey (Jan 12, 2009)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> A photo one of my friends took of me last night:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


yeah after this i just realised that i was playing with a psycho 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




banned


----------



## Minox (Jan 12, 2009)

Banned for dealing with a psycho


----------



## DarkRey (Jan 12, 2009)

banned because i was already dealing with psychos so yeah this is nothing new


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 12, 2009)

banned for not dealing with me and roxman


----------



## Minox (Jan 12, 2009)

Banned as I'd like to ban Ace Punman


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 12, 2009)

Banned because he sure won't play the ban game


----------



## Minox (Jan 12, 2009)

Banned as I at least can beat him at UNO once in a while.


----------



## DarkRey (Jan 12, 2009)

banned beucase i can beat you in this 
megaace: banned becuase u should read my ban much carefully 


			
				DarkRey said:
			
		

> banned because * i was already dealing with psychos* so yeah this is nothing new


----------



## Minox (Jan 12, 2009)

Banned as you won't beat me at banning.


----------



## DarkRey (Jan 12, 2009)

banned becuase i've already beaten you before so im just leaving you to relax for some bit..


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 12, 2009)

DarkRey said:
			
		

> banned beucase i can beat you in this
> megaace: banned becuase u should read my ban much carefully
> 
> 
> ...


Banned, Minox is here the psycho

SLOW


----------



## Minox (Jan 12, 2009)

Banned because only two bannings occurred during the time I was gone.


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 12, 2009)

Banned for pretending you log off the forum!


----------



## Minox (Jan 12, 2009)

Banned because I met some of my friends for a while this evening.


----------



## Orc (Jan 12, 2009)

Banned for being on the "Regurgitation of So-called News from other Blogs that Regurgitated said So-called News" Group.


----------



## Minox (Jan 12, 2009)

Banned for trying to be smart


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 12, 2009)

Banned for being smart!


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 12, 2009)

Banned for fake compliment!


----------



## xalphax (Jan 12, 2009)

banned for confusion!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 12, 2009)

Banned because p1ngy is smelly, and you haven't banned him for that!


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 12, 2009)

You stink of ban!!!


----------



## xalphax (Jan 12, 2009)

banned because please stop fighting, guys ;_;


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 12, 2009)

Banned for taking sides with Toni!


----------



## xalphax (Jan 12, 2009)

banned because i am independent for now.


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 12, 2009)

Banned because you know me and Toni are just joking yeah? We said it loads of times a few days ago.


----------



## Minox (Jan 13, 2009)

Banned because p1ngpong is too nice to have a real fight with Toni


----------



## xalphax (Jan 13, 2009)

banned because he would lose anyway... not because i take sides with toni, just because toni is moderator.


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 13, 2009)

Banned because Im not nice, Im a horrible troll with 90% warns who should be banned from the forum!

edit: slow, these Toni lovers are too fast!


----------



## Minox (Jan 13, 2009)

Banned for trying to tell a lie.


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 13, 2009)

Banned because you are the liar!

Nobody can be that handsome!


----------



## mcjones92 (Jan 13, 2009)

Banned because you will probably be banned soon with your 90% warn...


----------



## AXYPB (Jan 13, 2009)

Banned because how do you know that you aren't a moderator.


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 13, 2009)

Banned because Im pretty sure he would know if he was a mod.


----------



## Frog (Jan 13, 2009)

Banned as he might be blind, and deaf... with no hands!


----------



## Galacta (Jan 13, 2009)

Banned as he is immortal like no other! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Has anyone seen the lastest Mummy?


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 13, 2009)

Banned because I see your mummy every single night!


(too easy)


----------



## Holaitsme (Jan 13, 2009)

Banned because she only sees you for your money. 
*points to p1ngpongs signature*

(too easy)

Here's some evidence


			
				p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Banned for being tramps, Im wearing a suit crafted from the finest materials money can buy!


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 13, 2009)

Banned because who says I win anything?

Are you saying his mummy is cheap!!!


----------



## Holaitsme (Jan 13, 2009)

Banned for not seeing my edit!
double ban because putting ["quote][/quote"] in the shoutbox gives an i.p driver error!


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 13, 2009)

Banned for editing slower then I ban, and for giving me tips to crash the site!


----------



## Holaitsme (Jan 13, 2009)

Banned because it's only crashes the shoutbox for you and not everyone!


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 13, 2009)

Banned for lame terrorism tip then!


----------



## Holaitsme (Jan 13, 2009)

geez p1npong! how come your mom lets you have two weiners?
Banned untill I find out.


----------



## Galacta (Jan 13, 2009)

Banned as you failed to find out. I blocked you side to side, even diagonals.


----------



## Hehe Moo (Jan 13, 2009)

Banned because your mum has only one weiner.


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 13, 2009)

Banned for not shutting up!


----------



## Holaitsme (Jan 13, 2009)

You shut your ban mouth!


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 13, 2009)

Muffled ban!


----------



## Galacta (Jan 13, 2009)

Incarcerated ban of Negotiation!


----------



## Holaitsme (Jan 13, 2009)

Banned for supporting necrophilia


----------



## Galacta (Jan 13, 2009)

Banned as I used to support smurfphilia, now I believe in the Jungle Book.


----------



## xalphax (Jan 13, 2009)

bloody teddy ban


----------



## Galacta (Jan 13, 2009)

Gloomy bear ban.


----------



## Frog (Jan 13, 2009)

Handsome Frogpony ban!


----------



## iPikachu (Jan 13, 2009)

y frogppony ban!


----------



## agentgamma (Jan 13, 2009)

Banned for abusing him.
Hes all creeped out


----------



## AXYPB (Jan 13, 2009)

Banned for not having a hall pass.


----------



## DarkRey (Jan 13, 2009)

banned because i lost my ds's stylus while playing


----------



## AXYPB (Jan 13, 2009)

Banned as I would never trust anyone that irresponsible to serve in a Radioactive anything.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 13, 2009)

Banned because there is NO way that he'll loose Radioactivity, and that's all that matters to me!


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 13, 2009)

All that matters t me is that your banned!


----------



## Minox (Jan 13, 2009)

Oh, didn't I ban you yesterday? I thought I did, but seeing as you're still here I'm guessing you came for a second ban?  Wasn't the first ban good enough? Was there something wrong with it?

Well, let me make it up to you. Here, you can have a brand new ban for free if you bring me the old broken ban for me.

Banned, and don't forget your receipt.





*Free bans are actually not free, but if you don't want to pay for them we can't force you to either.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 13, 2009)

*sends one expensive BAN to Minox_IX


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 13, 2009)

Blah blah blah Minox!

Short ban!

edit: how did you do that?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 13, 2009)

Mysterious BAN!!


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 13, 2009)

4chan ban!


----------



## Minox (Jan 13, 2009)

Hateful ban.


----------



## DarkRey (Jan 13, 2009)

Minox mucha lucha grasias amigos

banned


p.p.p.p.p.s
dont ask me what it means its random

TONI can i have your stick so i could play my ds


----------



## Minox (Jan 13, 2009)

Banned for changing Toni's name into mine.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 13, 2009)

My stick is to big to be placed inside your NDS, but you can use a part of it!!
BANNED for even asking, just help yourself


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 13, 2009)

Whats brown and sticky?


A BAN!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 13, 2009)

What's flat and yellow?!?!

A BAN!


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 13, 2009)

Banned for trying to imitate me!


----------



## Minox (Jan 13, 2009)

Banned because imitating you only leads to destruction.


----------



## xalphax (Jan 13, 2009)

refurbished ban


----------



## AXYPB (Jan 13, 2009)

Banned because my best Brawler was just destroyed in the Rank-5 test.


----------



## xalphax (Jan 13, 2009)

[insert coin]
*press start to ban*
[insert coin]​


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 13, 2009)

I ban you with infinite ban cheat!


----------



## xalphax (Jan 13, 2009)

banned for cheating!


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 13, 2009)

Banned for running out of credits


----------



## xalphax (Jan 13, 2009)

banned because my credits are long gone ;_;


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 13, 2009)

Banned because I give you credit for original BAN!


----------



## Minox (Jan 13, 2009)

*beep* You have come to the automated ban service, please say your credit card number after the beep and you'll receive your ban shortly *beep*




*You are now banned, please stay put for another chance to get banned.*


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 13, 2009)

Banned for taking the human element out of banning!


----------



## Holaitsme (Jan 13, 2009)

Banned because that's the future of banning


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 13, 2009)

Banned because you're exposing your avatar butt naked!!


----------



## Holaitsme (Jan 13, 2009)

Banned for being part of the group that made him butt naked!


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 13, 2009)

Banned before Toni!


----------



## Holaitsme (Jan 13, 2009)

Banned for making yourself look like a fool.


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 13, 2009)

The most unfoolish thing I ever did was ban you!


----------



## Holaitsme (Jan 13, 2009)

Banned for telling such a noticeable lie!


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 13, 2009)

Truthfully, your banned!


----------



## Holaitsme (Jan 14, 2009)

p1ngpong, I hope you know that what you're doing is wrong!!
You chose not to wear a suspend form. Man up and take responsibility for this ban!


----------



## xalphax (Jan 14, 2009)

take it like a ban!


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 14, 2009)

Make sure you finish your ban boy!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 14, 2009)

Make sure you finish your ban man!


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 14, 2009)

Banned for copying me all the time!

Your running out of ideas man!


----------



## Galacta (Jan 14, 2009)

A new and original ban! Huzzah!


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 14, 2009)

Standard ban template!


----------



## Galacta (Jan 14, 2009)

I declare that I ban your template!


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 14, 2009)

I got a nice steaming plate of ban here for ya!


----------



## Galacta (Jan 14, 2009)

Too bad it wasnt a sizzling ban!

YOURE BANNED! GO GET ANOTHA JOB!


----------



## AXYPB (Jan 14, 2009)

Banned so I can have your job.


----------



## Galacta (Jan 14, 2009)

Banned as my job is only for me, I can give you a job as Squid Catcher!


----------



## xalphax (Jan 14, 2009)

banned for employing slaves.


----------



## Galacta (Jan 14, 2009)

Banned as I employed you, Skittles.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 14, 2009)

Banned because male bear in the left is going down on a female bear on the right, while female bear has menstruation!!


----------



## iPikachu (Jan 14, 2009)

banned for being not pg 13


----------



## BiscuitCookie (Jan 14, 2009)

Banned for using that stupid rating system to bann someone


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 14, 2009)

Banned because you're eaten!


----------



## Galacta (Jan 14, 2009)

Banned as I ate you.... in a Barbie world!


----------



## iPikachu (Jan 14, 2009)

banned you're in GBAtemp!


----------



## DarkRey (Jan 14, 2009)

nooo...noooo




so BANNED


----------



## xalphax (Jan 14, 2009)

banned for embedding fail


----------



## DarkRey (Jan 14, 2009)

banned because i was trying but my internet was too slow to edit it


----------



## ENDscape (Jan 14, 2009)

Banned for excuses!


----------



## DarkRey (Jan 14, 2009)

banned for being from another planet situated in a different constellation than ours


----------



## ENDscape (Jan 14, 2009)

Banned for great imagination.


----------



## BiscuitCookie (Jan 14, 2009)

Banned because i'm happy someone ate me


----------



## DarkRey (Jan 14, 2009)

banned for not seeing the person that ate u or shall i say he was too quick to be seen!! its gbatemp ninja!!


----------



## Holaitsme (Jan 14, 2009)

Banned for accusations.


----------



## Holaitsme (Jan 14, 2009)

Banned for accusing someone of accusations.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 14, 2009)

Banned because it's been some time since mine last ban!


----------



## Minox (Jan 14, 2009)

Welcome back into the banning ban.


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 14, 2009)

I ban therefore I am!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 14, 2009)

I BAN therefore I am NOT!!


----------



## xalphax (Jan 14, 2009)

spicy ban


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 14, 2009)

Chilli con Banny!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 14, 2009)

Vanilla BAN!


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 14, 2009)

Banned for making me have to do your job for you!


----------



## xalphax (Jan 14, 2009)

banned because... what? enlighten me please!


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 14, 2009)

Banned because I had to log into Tonis account so I could unsticky and lock the tempy awards discussion thread!


----------



## xalphax (Jan 14, 2009)

banned because now i see, but isn't that like unethical or something?


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 14, 2009)

Banned because I moderate here all the time because Toni gets busy, I dont abuse the power a lot!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 14, 2009)

Banned for sharing our secret with the World!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I forgive you tho!


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 15, 2009)

Banned because I thought it was common knowledge that I was an unofficial mod here


----------



## xalphax (Jan 15, 2009)

banned because, well apparently it wasn't :]


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 15, 2009)

Banned because the great time has begun!


----------



## Holaitsme (Jan 15, 2009)

Time waits for no one, but this ban(ed!) was waiting for you.


----------



## Galacta (Jan 15, 2009)

Trust no one, only those little beings named Bans.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 15, 2009)

Banned on my Birthday!!!!!!!


----------



## xalphax (Jan 15, 2009)

happy banday! birthday i mean, happy birthday!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 15, 2009)

Banned for banning me on my birthday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Is nothing sacred to you?!?!?!?!


----------



## xalphax (Jan 15, 2009)

cakeban! (to make it up to you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks, I'm forgiving you BAN!

And I invite you to party


----------



## iPikachu (Jan 15, 2009)

banned want an invatation too


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 15, 2009)

Banned so I could hand you invitation over!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 15, 2009)

banned for forgetting me


----------



## xalphax (Jan 15, 2009)

banned because how could that happen?


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 15, 2009)

banned for asking me something i dont know


----------



## xalphax (Jan 15, 2009)

easy mod v. 0.1 alpha

the user * asked for roms
*
[OK] [BAN]*​


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 15, 2009)

easy mod v. 0.1 alpha

the user xalphax asked for roms
*
[OK] [[X]BAN]*​


----------



## Isaiah (Jan 15, 2009)

banned for being banned


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 15, 2009)

Banned because that isn't a legit BAN!


----------



## xalphax (Jan 15, 2009)

banned because do you use the plugin i wrote for you?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 16, 2009)

Banned because so far...it seems like it's working!


----------



## Galacta (Jan 16, 2009)

Have a engagement ban!


----------



## Hehe Moo (Jan 16, 2009)

Banned because of the bad grammar in that ban!


----------



## iPikachu (Jan 16, 2009)

[email protected]


----------



## AXYPB (Jan 16, 2009)

Banned the regular way until _Burn Notice_ shows a sneakier way to do it.


----------



## moosh01 (Jan 16, 2009)

Banned for being regular.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 16, 2009)

Banned because you never owned me!!


----------



## agentgamma (Jan 16, 2009)

Banned as I did back in nineteen dickety two!!
We had to say dickety because the kaiser stole the word twenty.


----------



## iPikachu (Jan 16, 2009)

banned go get the other edgy avy!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 16, 2009)

banned, wheres rukia?


----------



## DarkRey (Jan 16, 2009)

banned because she is sitting on my lap


----------



## Ducky (Jan 16, 2009)

banned for not raping her.


----------



## AXYPB (Jan 16, 2009)

Banned like it's '94.


----------



## DarkRey (Jan 16, 2009)

banned for whatever stupid reason that i was going to write but stopped when i saw your happy smiley face


----------



## xalphax (Jan 16, 2009)

drama ban


----------



## DarkRey (Jan 16, 2009)

suck ban


----------



## xalphax (Jan 16, 2009)

ban boom ban


----------



## Holaitsme (Jan 16, 2009)

banned from las vegas!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 16, 2009)

Viva BAN Vegas!


----------



## Holaitsme (Jan 16, 2009)

More like _beve_-a ban vegas. 
Banned for not knowing that.


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 17, 2009)

Banned for not knowing your banned


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 17, 2009)

Banned cos I've had a BANging headache for the last 3 days and I need to take it out on someone!


----------



## xalphax (Jan 17, 2009)

ever been to india? BANgalore, to be precise!


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 17, 2009)

Bans galore for you


----------



## DarkRey (Jan 17, 2009)

ohh hoo ohoho
its me santa ban...


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 17, 2009)

another ban


----------



## Jdbye (Jan 17, 2009)

Banned for power abuse.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 17, 2009)

Banned for lack of power!


----------



## DarkRey (Jan 17, 2009)

banned for over-power!!


----------



## xalphax (Jan 17, 2009)

banned for "agathe bauer"


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 17, 2009)

Croatian flag BAN!


----------



## DarkRey (Jan 17, 2009)

italian job ban


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 17, 2009)

Moscow Red Square BAN!


----------



## oliebol (Jan 17, 2009)

Dutch Oliebol Ban


----------



## DarkRey (Jan 17, 2009)

Dark Darkrey ban


----------



## Minox (Jan 17, 2009)

Banned for not being dark enough. I mean, thanks to all that radioactivity you're more green than dark.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 17, 2009)

Banned for having yesterdays newspapers for an icon!


----------



## DarkRey (Jan 17, 2009)

banned for not joining in the fun


----------



## Shichibukai (Jan 17, 2009)

banned for radioctive not being fun


----------



## DarkRey (Jan 17, 2009)

banned because radioactive is fun


----------



## xalphax (Jan 17, 2009)

banned because some like it radiated.


----------



## DarkRey (Jan 17, 2009)

banned because some like it more juicy


----------



## Jdbye (Jan 17, 2009)

Banned for sexual innuendo.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 17, 2009)

Banned because your name is a premonition of this season of Scrubs.


----------



## Jdbye (Jan 17, 2009)

Banned for lies and slander.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 17, 2009)

Banned for even more lies and slander! JD is the name of the main character of Scrubs and this is the last season, so therefore your name is a Nostradamus style prediction of this season of Scrubs!


----------



## AXYPB (Jan 17, 2009)

Banned because you ain't getting my vote.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 17, 2009)

Banned for thinking that voting will have anything to do with me becoming world leader.


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 17, 2009)

Banned for planning a GBAtemp dictatorial regime


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 17, 2009)

Banned for not volunteering to be my propoganda minister!


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 17, 2009)

Banned because tiny innocent p1ngy always sides with whoever is in power!


----------



## Minox (Jan 17, 2009)

Banned as TrolleyDave's regime won't just cover GBAtemp, it'll be at least the whole world before he's finished.


----------



## ShakeBunny (Jan 17, 2009)

Banned, as I haven't been here for a whole week and I just gotta ban someone!


----------



## Minox (Jan 17, 2009)

Banned as that excuse is just as valid as any other excuse to ban someone.


----------



## xalphax (Jan 18, 2009)

to ban or not to ban, that is the question...


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 18, 2009)

To ban will always be the answer to the question posed.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 18, 2009)

Banned because I have yet to answer your last PM you've sent me!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 18, 2009)

Banned cos that's not a problem mate! I'll probably be sending you some more Pistols stuff shortly, it's sat on my desktop at the mo!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 18, 2009)

Banned because you're too kind 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, last few days were pretty much interesting, but busy..I'm sorry I wasn't here more!!


----------



## ENDscape (Jan 18, 2009)

Since you're not here more ill BAN you now. Who knows when the next opportunity will come.
So yeah.... you're banned.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 18, 2009)

Banned because I'm here AGAIN!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I know, it's shocking!


----------



## ENDscape (Jan 18, 2009)

Awesome another chance to ban you.
HAHAHA you are banned, good bye.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 18, 2009)

And now in sneaks my chance to ban you!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 18, 2009)

*Suddenly jumps in front of Trolley, but fails to BAN him because Trolley puts his fists in the air


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 18, 2009)

Failure to ban = BANNED!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 18, 2009)

Banned for reminding me of piss poor Matthew McConoughey films with the Failure To bit!


----------



## agentgamma (Jan 18, 2009)

Banned as *BOB* would be a better world leader than you!


----------



## Holaitsme (Jan 18, 2009)

Banned for speaking such poppycock.


----------



## DarkRey (Jan 18, 2009)

guess what? is morning ban


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 18, 2009)

Afternoon BAN!


----------



## DarkRey (Jan 18, 2009)

is afternoon 
ban off


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 18, 2009)

p1ngy is disappointed in me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 BAN!


----------



## DarkRey (Jan 18, 2009)

take it easy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ban


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 18, 2009)

BANNED as I explained it to him!


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 18, 2009)

Banned for being a troll sympathiser and for increasing my warns *AGAIN!!!*


Hes gone mad with power I tells ya!


----------



## xalphax (Jan 18, 2009)

relativizing ban.


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 18, 2009)

Banned for using the word relativizing out of context!


----------



## xalphax (Jan 18, 2009)

meh ban


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 18, 2009)

Banned because you're probably only person with warn level at 110%


----------



## xalphax (Jan 18, 2009)

whoops-how-did-that-happen?-ban


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 18, 2009)

Banned or being the meanest mod on the forum! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edit: stupid slow temp, its all Tonis fault you know!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 18, 2009)

stupid fast ban


----------



## DarkRey (Jan 18, 2009)

Stfu ACE!!
didnt you see we were having a serious conversation!!
ban


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 18, 2009)

didn't see it sry
serious mean ban


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 18, 2009)

Hmm I think that deserves a ban of some kind!


----------



## xalphax (Jan 18, 2009)

banned because that obviously deserves a pay-more-attention-ban!


----------



## DarkRey (Jan 18, 2009)

banned because we shouldn't fight as we are all Croatian


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 18, 2009)

Banned because I haven't banned you in a while and I don't want you thinking I'm rood or nuffink.


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 18, 2009)

Banned or sumffink


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 18, 2009)

Sumfink sumfink ban guv'nor.


----------



## DarkRey (Jan 18, 2009)

banned because *censor* *censor* *censor* *censor* *censor* 

EDIT: DAMN these word censoring they keep censoring all my words


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 18, 2009)

Uncensored graphic ban!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 18, 2009)

Who bans the banmen?


----------



## DarkRey (Jan 18, 2009)

meee memememe!! pick me pick!!
ban


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 18, 2009)

You want a ban? You got a ban!


----------



## Minox (Jan 18, 2009)

I don't want a ban, but I'll gladly give you one.


----------



## xalphax (Jan 18, 2009)

as it's always in life, when you don't want something; you'll get it anyway!

BANNED!


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 18, 2009)

I have waited all of my life to ban you!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 18, 2009)

I would gladly ban you on Tuesday if you wouldn't mind sparing me a ban today.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 18, 2009)

I would give you a ban everyday.
I start tomorrow.
But today you get an extra one.

BANNED


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 18, 2009)

I'm one tough Gazookus 
Which hates all Palookas,
I'm Popeye the Banner Man


----------



## Shichibukai (Jan 18, 2009)

YoU Are BANNED you here me? BAN BAN BAN BAN BAN BAN BAN BAN BAN BAN it's the song of the MAster Banner! Ban Ban Ban Ban BAn BAN BAN BAN BAN BAN BAN BAN BAN BAN BAN BAN BAN BAN BAN BAN BAN BAN!


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 18, 2009)

Noooo hes discovered the you are banned game!

BANNED FOR REAL!!!!


----------



## DarkRey (Jan 18, 2009)

lol
hes been here for quite a while 
banned

Shichibukai: u are late !!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 18, 2009)

BanInB4Shichi


----------



## Shichibukai (Jan 18, 2009)

BAN BAN BAN BAN BAN BANANA PHONE!

EDIT!: your signature does not ban me HAHAHAHAHABANBANBANBAN


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 18, 2009)

find it.


----------



## Shichibukai (Jan 18, 2009)

BAN for not banning me!
And the next person is banned for banning me!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 18, 2009)

MegaAce™ said:
			
		

> find it.
> 
> 
> QUOTE(Shichibukai @ Jan 18 2009, 07:36 PM) BAN for not banning me!
> And the next person is banned for banning me!



banned, you didn't find it.


----------



## Shichibukai (Jan 18, 2009)

Ding-a-ling-ling-ling-ling-ling-ling-ling!

Boo-ba-doo-ba-doop!
Boo-ba-doo-ba-doop!

Ban ban ban ban ban ban ban
Banana phone
Ban ban ban ban ban ban ban
Banana phone
I've got this feeling, so appealing,
for us to get together and ban. BAN!

Ban ban ban ban ban ban ban banana phone
Ding dong ding dong ding dong ding donana phone
It grows in bunches, I've got my hunches,
It's the best! Beats the rest!
Cellular, modular, interactivodular!

Ban ban ban ban ban ban ban banana phone
Boop-boo-ba-doo-ba-doop!
Ping pong ping pong ping pong ping panana phone
It's no baloney, it ain't a p(h)ony
My cellular bananular phone!

Don't need quarters, don't need dimes,
to call a friend of mine!
Don't need computer or TV,
to have a real good time!
I'll call for pizza. I'll call my cat.
I'll call the white house, have a chat!
I'll place a call around the world, operator get me Beijing-jing-jing-jing!

(Soprano Sax Solo)
Yeah!

Play that thing!
(Piano Solo)

Whooo Hooo!

Ban ban ban ban ban ban ban
Banana phone
Boop-boo-ba-doo-ba-doop
Ying yang ying yang ying yang ying yonana phone
It's a real live mama and papa phone,
a brother and sister and a dogaphone,
a grandpa phone and a grammophone too! Oh yeah!
My cellular, bananular phone!

Banana phone, Ban ban ban!
(It's a phone with a peel!)
Banana phone, ban ban ban!
(Now you can have your phone and eat it too!)
Banana phone, ban ban ban!
(This song drives me bananas!)
Banana phone, ban ban ban!

Boo-ba-doo-ba-doop-doop-doop!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 18, 2009)

Banned because I think you can't see signatures


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 18, 2009)

Banned for not realizing that he's far too busy typing in massive bans to see anything.


----------



## xalphax (Jan 18, 2009)

caddyban


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 18, 2009)

Banhog Day.


----------



## xalphax (Jan 18, 2009)

bascart ban


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 18, 2009)

Banlieue 13


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 18, 2009)

TrolleyDave for BAN leader 2009!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 19, 2009)

Banned because you're the real ban leader and we all know it!


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 19, 2009)

Banned because I secretly control Toni!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 19, 2009)

Not BANNED because I'm secretly controlled by you!


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 19, 2009)

Banned for being my puppet on a string.


----------



## xalphax (Jan 19, 2009)

banned for being the puppetmaster!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 19, 2009)

hardcore ban


----------



## Shichibukai (Jan 19, 2009)

ban don't you get it you can't post again if you are banned so for that you are with a


----------



## DarkRey (Jan 19, 2009)

so how many times have i banned you? 100+ 
ban +1


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 19, 2009)

Popcorn BAN!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 19, 2009)

This is *first class ACE BAN*

We hope you'd have a great time with our services.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 19, 2009)

MEGABAN!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 19, 2009)

BANana Man!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 19, 2009)

You want a BANana, then wear a BANdana


----------



## Shichibukai (Jan 19, 2009)

It's peanut butter ban time, peanut butter ban time, peanut butter ban time 

Where he at 4x
There he go 4x
Peanut butter Ban 4x
Do the peanut butter ban, peanut butter ban, 
Peanut butter ban with a baseball bat 2x 

Now, break it down and freeze 4x 


Now Bin ban boe (uh-huh)
Bin ban boe (let's go)
Bin ban boe (you got it)
Bin ban boe (let's ride) 


Now, freestyle, freestyle, freestyle, freestyle, freestyle, your style

Where he at 4x
There he go 4x


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 19, 2009)

stop with your banning songs.
they're *BAN*

i ban you bankachu


----------



## Shichibukai (Jan 19, 2009)

Haha! i shall ban you with a level 1 ban 

BAN!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 19, 2009)

you can't do that.



Spoiler



look at my signature, i have an always ban!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 19, 2009)

Haha, look at my signature!!


----------



## xalphax (Jan 19, 2009)

frying ban


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 19, 2009)

pre-penguindefender BAN!


----------



## xalphax (Jan 19, 2009)

past toni ban


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 19, 2009)

penguindefender-never-posted BAN!


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 19, 2009)

Im posting a ban right now ban!


----------



## SkankyYankee (Jan 20, 2009)

banned for being the P0wn Commander!


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 20, 2009)

Banned for being Skanky


----------



## agentgamma (Jan 20, 2009)

Banned for not being Skanky


----------



## AXYPB (Jan 20, 2009)

Banned until Thursday.


----------



## DarkAura (Jan 20, 2009)

Banned cuz Thusdays are cool.


----------



## agentgamma (Jan 20, 2009)

Banned as Thusdays are irrelevant to Thursdays


----------



## qlum (Jan 20, 2009)

banned cuz i'm watching you


----------



## Minox (Jan 20, 2009)

Banned as I'm watching all of you


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 20, 2009)

I blindly ban the person above me!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 20, 2009)

I deafly ban the person 10 divided by 10 posts above me.


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 20, 2009)

Obanma!


----------



## Shichibukai (Jan 20, 2009)

BANNED for banning for a ban that you didn't ban understand Ban!

*clicks secret button* Immune ban shield level 10


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 20, 2009)

Banned for posting in the banned game while you're rocked up.


----------



## Shichibukai (Jan 20, 2009)

Banned for that not being a ban of level 11 or up! 

So your ban gets you and now you have 2 bans!


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 20, 2009)

TrolleyDave is the third most prolific banner here, I am fifth, banned for thinking you have a higher level then us!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






n00b


----------



## Shichibukai (Jan 20, 2009)

you might have level but that doesn't mean you use your best spell

And for not playing enough MMORPG you are banned


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 20, 2009)

Banned for playing computerized MMORPGs when life is the biggest MMORPG you'll ever find.


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 20, 2009)

Banned for xbox 360 addiction


----------



## Shichibukai (Jan 20, 2009)

Banned for being 1 second ahead of me

And TrolleyDave Banned for being wrong it's WoW


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 20, 2009)

Banned for being a follower instead of a leader.


----------



## Shichibukai (Jan 20, 2009)

BANNED for i being follower AND leader

and BANNED for making me think to much on that one


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 20, 2009)

Banned for believing that you have the capability to think!


----------



## Shichibukai (Jan 20, 2009)

Banned for the thing i believe is That i can Fly!


----------



## Minox (Jan 20, 2009)

Banned for living in an illusion.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 20, 2009)

Banned for not waiting til your rock climb is finished before continuing your posting.


----------



## Minox (Jan 20, 2009)

Banned because rocks hate me.


----------



## Shichibukai (Jan 20, 2009)

Banned for telling lies, LIES i tell you!


----------



## Minox (Jan 20, 2009)

Banned because lies are a fad now that the cake has been exposed for what it is.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 20, 2009)

Banned for making me go through the effort of doing a whole crack addict picture comparison joke only to be beaten to the post you!


----------



## Minox (Jan 20, 2009)

Banned for not being fast enough at creating your puns


----------



## Shichibukai (Jan 20, 2009)

You are banned for making him go to all that work to do some puns for the game and you ban him for complaining that he wasn't fast enough


----------



## Minox (Jan 20, 2009)

Banned because sometimes you just can't be fast enough.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 20, 2009)

even faster ban


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 20, 2009)

Banned for claiming you have a faster ban but there's not even any racing stripes on it.


----------



## Minox (Jan 20, 2009)

Racer ban.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 20, 2009)

____________________
- - - - - - - - - - MY BAN-
____________________
____________________
YOUR BAN - - - - - - - - -
____________________ 

i ban faster than you


----------



## Minox (Jan 20, 2009)

Banned for being wrong.


----------



## Shichibukai (Jan 20, 2009)

Ban for I being right


----------



## DarkRey (Jan 20, 2009)

banned for self proclamation

*Posts merged*

in your face MEGAACE

*Posts merged*

oh look im still overrunning you

*Posts merged*

mwahhhhh


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 20, 2009)

"You are banned"
wanna play the game?


----------



## Shichibukai (Jan 20, 2009)

Banned for that we all ready are playing it


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 20, 2009)

nobody have said that before 
you are banned


----------



## DarkRey (Jan 20, 2009)

pffttt you are still late 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



banned


----------



## Shichibukai (Jan 20, 2009)

banned for not knowing that Man U sucks big time thats the worse team in the world for having stupid fans that think they are the best that they were Brainwashed 

In your Face DarkRey


----------



## DarkRey (Jan 20, 2009)

erhh we know that and im pleased to stay in here until i die and even after that i will still be playing this game with my ghostly tempers 
banned


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 20, 2009)

banned for my face


----------



## Shichibukai (Jan 20, 2009)

You are banned cause you don't have a face.

And DarkRey is banned for not reading!


----------



## Minox (Jan 20, 2009)

Banned for trying to ban two people at once.


----------



## DarkRey (Jan 20, 2009)

shichi: banned for editing your post bastard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





minox: banned because of that chicken which should be in my belly


----------



## Shichibukai (Jan 20, 2009)

Banned for you not believing that i could do that


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 20, 2009)

ace in your face ban


----------



## DarkRey (Jan 20, 2009)

Ma Ass in ur face ban


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 20, 2009)

funny ironic ban


----------



## Minox (Jan 20, 2009)

Banned because that wasn't funny at all.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 20, 2009)

You are now part of the Banzantine empire.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 20, 2009)

Banning the Demon!


----------



## Minox (Jan 20, 2009)

Aww... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Please insert a valid name to be banned below:


----------



## xalphax (Jan 20, 2009)

retro ban!


----------



## Minox (Jan 20, 2009)

Newly made ban.


----------



## Shichibukai (Jan 20, 2009)

light speed ban


----------



## xalphax (Jan 20, 2009)

gentle ban


----------



## Minox (Jan 20, 2009)

Rough ban.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 20, 2009)

fabricating bans..

_ban__ban__ban__ban_ban
__O___O___O__O___O___)     ban


----------



## xalphax (Jan 20, 2009)

Deutsche Ban!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 20, 2009)

Death Ban


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 20, 2009)

Just a plain old simple no frills and no refunds ban for you.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 20, 2009)

Scream, Aim and BAN!!


----------



## xalphax (Jan 20, 2009)

biodegradable ban


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 20, 2009)

Rusted BAN!

*Posts merged*

I'm alone BAN!

*Posts merged*

COP! BAN

*Posts merged*

Citizens On Patrol BAN!

*Posts merged*

Massive mindburning BAN!

*Posts merged*

Cold pizza I eat BAN!

*Posts merged*

Un-eloquent BAN!

*Posts merged*

Charged mobile phone BAN!

*Posts merged*

Totally revolutionary BAN!

*Posts merged*

Linkiboy is here BAN!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 20, 2009)

Banned for making me laugh so hard that my ass actually did come off!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 20, 2009)

TrolleyDave was here BAN!

*Posts merged*

Both TrolleyDave and Linkiboy are here, and TrolleyDave broke my combo BAN!!

*Posts merged*

TrolleyDave falls under new trend of MyGameCard sigs..BAN!

*Posts merged*

Lunkiboy writes nothing BAN!

*Posts merged*

xalphax was here but he left BAN!


----------



## xalphax (Jan 20, 2009)

bans merged ban


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 20, 2009)

I'm writing everything that I see and hear at the moment, and I'm BANNING at the same time, how awesome is that?

*Posts merged*

BANNED because 4 people are here!!

*Posts merged*

Banned because I think that people are drawn when someone posts a lot!

*Posts merged*

Banned because I just changed style of banning!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 20, 2009)

That's inBANinity!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 20, 2009)

Banned because I wonder who will be next to break my combo?

*Posts merged*

Banned because Trolley 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 obviously can read my mind!! That's awesome news Trolley..
Now read this.....BANNED!!

*Posts merged*






 OMG I have started again!! BAN

*Posts merged*

Will this ever end BAN?

*Posts merged*

Banned because I don't know the answer!


----------



## xalphax (Jan 20, 2009)

take some tranquilizers ban


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 20, 2009)

Banned because I have so many questions but so little answers!

*Posts merged*

*tranquilized


----------



## tj_cool (Jan 20, 2009)

banned cause you're tranquilized


----------



## Minox (Jan 20, 2009)

Banned for having your name in your avatar.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 20, 2009)

Banned for cool new avatar!


----------



## Minox (Jan 20, 2009)

Banned for still having that Barbie avatar.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 20, 2009)

Banned because I'll have it for some time..it's really fun....and it rocks to see me and WildWon post one right after the other!


----------



## Minox (Jan 20, 2009)

Banned because if you like it then I won't complain anymore


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 20, 2009)

Banned for complaining about Toni's avatar, it rocks!


----------



## Minox (Jan 20, 2009)

Banned because your avatar is nice too.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 20, 2009)

Banned because yours is too. *

* This touching moment of bonding has been brought to you by the letters T,P,D and M, courtesy of the ban game.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 20, 2009)

Banned because seeing you guys just makes me feel sooooo good, after crap people like that Husein H..man, some people are just stupid like that!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 20, 2009)

Banned for being like lightning when you removed his posts!  Good job though, we really didn't want to see pictures of his day!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 20, 2009)

His picture blog?!?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yeah, I managed to act quickly, Hadrian was there right after me!

Banned because you should be reading your PM


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 21, 2009)

Banned because GBAtemp is so boring I look at gay porn instead!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 21, 2009)

Banned for outing Hosain_H's terrible attempt to cover up his gay porn fetish!


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 21, 2009)

Banned for hiring Hosain as a male escort.


----------



## Holaitsme (Jan 21, 2009)

Banned because I've seen way worse things than gay porn. 
STRAIGHT PORN oh the humanity.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 21, 2009)

Banned for spouting such nonsense! Everyone know's animal pron is da topz.


----------



## Holaitsme (Jan 21, 2009)

Banned because necro bestiality is way better!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 21, 2009)

Banned for reminding of the film Nekromantik! The imagery, it buuuuurns....


----------



## Holaitsme (Jan 21, 2009)

Banned because I googled it and now I want to watch it.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 21, 2009)

Banned because that means you'll have to watch Nekromantik 2 as well then, and Der Todesking.


----------



## Holaitsme (Jan 21, 2009)

Banned because I dont know If I should. 


Spoiler


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 21, 2009)

Banned because you should if you can take it!  They're seriously fucked up movies!


----------



## Holaitsme (Jan 21, 2009)

I haven't watched a movie in a long time so I'll pop these two in tomorrow.
I've also seen my share of "graphic" content so I'll be able to handle it...i think
Edit: banned for making me forget to ban you.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 21, 2009)

Banned because if you're going to add those two you might as well add Guinea Pig:Flowers and Flesh, and Salo:120 Days of Sodom on there.  But don't send me the psychiatrists bill.


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 21, 2009)

Banned because I saw that guinea pig film.....


----------



## Holaitsme (Jan 21, 2009)

Banned because on the subject of gore, I wish I could show you this image, what sad is that there's more in the set and I just kept on looking because it tingled my curiosity. it's involves maggots, blood, and self inflicted pain. I also have it set as my anti hotlink image

Banned for liking guinea pigs get killed.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 21, 2009)

Banned for getting in the way of me saying to p1ngy that he was banned for showing such images to your young croatian brain! It's pretty damned disturbing, I managed to convince one or two that it was actually real! lol They eyeball scene got them every time.

btw p1ngy that pic you posted in that other thread was genius mate!


----------



## Holaitsme (Jan 21, 2009)

Banned because this could turn out to be a train wreck of lateness.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 21, 2009)

Banned because it always is, British Rail are probably secretly in charge of the thread.  And Guinea Pig wasn't about killing guinea pigs, look up Japan Shock Video!


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 21, 2009)

Banned for missing the entire l3sp0ng fad!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 21, 2009)

Banned for making me totally regret it now! Those pics should be added to the GBAtemp banner!


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 21, 2009)

Banned because I had to stop using those pics because they were starting to arouse me mmmmmmm


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 21, 2009)

Banned cos I know locals that would pay good money for those pics.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 21, 2009)

Banned because you played with p1ngy while I wasn't here!


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 21, 2009)

Let me ban you quickly while TrolleyDave isnt watching


----------



## xalphax (Jan 21, 2009)

neighborhood ban!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 21, 2009)

HellBAN!


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 21, 2009)

HelloBAN!!!


----------



## xalphax (Jan 21, 2009)

good morning vietBAN!!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 21, 2009)

Banned BAN.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think we never had that one before!!


----------



## DarkRey (Jan 21, 2009)

banned so i can refresh your mind  (Alt+r)


----------



## Frog (Jan 21, 2009)

Banned as Alt+r doesn't do anthing, and now i have a keyboard jammed into my skull!!


----------



## DarkRey (Jan 21, 2009)

banned beucase Alt+r works only on bionical humans not with a frog + pony crossbreed 
but u can try alt+f4


----------



## xalphax (Jan 21, 2009)

voodoo ban


----------



## Frog (Jan 21, 2009)

doovoo ban

it's like voodoo only manlier!


----------



## xalphax (Jan 21, 2009)

slaughter ban!


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 21, 2009)

Banned for sending frogpony to the glue factory


----------



## Frog (Jan 21, 2009)

banned as i was too lazy to go.


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 21, 2009)

Banned for being all sticky.


----------



## iPikachu (Jan 21, 2009)

banned from 2 days ago!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 21, 2009)

Banned from the Future


----------



## xalphax (Jan 21, 2009)

beautiful ban


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 21, 2009)

ugly ban


----------



## xalphax (Jan 21, 2009)

remote controlled ban


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 21, 2009)

target seeking ban


----------



## xalphax (Jan 21, 2009)

liquid ban


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 21, 2009)

independent radioactive xalphaxium isoBAN


----------



## DarkRey (Jan 21, 2009)

holaitsaban


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 21, 2009)

HolayouLIE!! I see no BAN but this one!!


----------



## DarkRey (Jan 21, 2009)

Dice said:
			
		

> fuck it I'll ban him


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 21, 2009)

DarkRey said:
			
		

> Dice said:
> 
> 
> 
> > fuck it I'll ban him too


----------



## DarkRey (Jan 21, 2009)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> DarkRey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## david432111 (Jan 21, 2009)

You're all banned for being stupid!


----------



## DarkRey (Jan 21, 2009)

how dare you call us stupid!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



thats the greatest ...........................


don't dare to scroll down 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

























































































......compliment that we've ever heard 
thanks


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 21, 2009)

Banned cuz you're not the representant of the temp.


----------



## Shichibukai (Jan 21, 2009)

You are banned but you know how? Well what do you think? Normally of course!


----------



## DarkRey (Jan 21, 2009)

a special ban delivery for ya babe


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 21, 2009)

Just one more BAN!


----------



## DarkRey (Jan 21, 2009)

buy one ban and get another free


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 21, 2009)

Banned for the use of chemical pesticides.


----------



## DarkRey (Jan 21, 2009)

banned for not inviting me for the world domination


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 21, 2009)

Banned for thinking me being world leader is about domination, it's more about a restrutcturing and re-educating of the worlds population.  The start of a better philosophy, a new way of thinking, a redefining of the phrase "survival of fittest".  A new dawn for mankind and an end to this darkness that we currently call society, a happier day for those caught in constant darkness, an introduction to a real global global community instead of the false use of the word as has been defined by the corporations.  No longer will the world be one big shopping center, it will indeed truely become a global civilization.  Or erm, something like that.


----------



## DarkRey (Jan 21, 2009)

and your point is...?  
banned


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 21, 2009)

Banned for not noticing that my main point was that you were banned.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 21, 2009)

I noticed it, and also I am rewarding you with this nice BAN for the effort!


----------



## DarkRey (Jan 21, 2009)

banned as the bandrian fad is not over yet


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 21, 2009)

Banned because nobody ever suggested that!! With any sanity in them!


----------



## Shichibukai (Jan 21, 2009)

you are banned for you to allways say " you are banned " in this thread but you never banned anyone of those you banned!

And not using your true power!


----------



## DarkRey (Jan 21, 2009)

banned because i never said that i was a sane person

edit: Shichibukai do u really want a ban? toni just do it


----------



## Shichibukai (Jan 21, 2009)

Banned for going slower than a snail


----------



## DarkRey (Jan 21, 2009)

banned as a snail can over take a turtle


----------



## Shichibukai (Jan 21, 2009)

Banned for it's impossible to prove because anybody would fell asleep


----------



## AXYPB (Jan 21, 2009)

Turbobanned.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 21, 2009)

lightspeed ban


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 21, 2009)

Warp 9 BAN!


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 21, 2009)

Second gear ban!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 21, 2009)

Automatic BAN!


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 21, 2009)

Manually banned!


----------



## DarkRey (Jan 21, 2009)

automatical manual ban


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 21, 2009)

genkiBANa


----------



## xalphax (Jan 21, 2009)

you get a coupon for 1 free ban!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 21, 2009)

Jump in front of MegaAce BAN!


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 21, 2009)

Fast ban!


----------



## tj_cool (Jan 21, 2009)

Even faster ban


----------



## xalphax (Jan 21, 2009)

[email protected]


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 21, 2009)

b4n


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 21, 2009)

b&


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 21, 2009)

84N


----------



## Shichibukai (Jan 21, 2009)

Left 4 Banned


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 21, 2009)

Tattoo on your heart says BAN!


----------



## Minox (Jan 21, 2009)

Banned4Fun


----------



## qlum (Jan 21, 2009)

banned because it was 13:37 today


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 21, 2009)

There's no fun in BANNING!


----------



## xalphax (Jan 21, 2009)

croatia won the handball match against spain!

celebration ban!


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jan 21, 2009)

Banned for kicks.


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 21, 2009)

Banned for disappearing while your KYT session was on


----------



## Galacta (Jan 22, 2009)

Know your bans mate!


----------



## Hehe Moo (Jan 22, 2009)

Banned for using our Australian trademark as a ban!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 22, 2009)

Hehe Ban..
Did I leave the automatic ban on..?


----------



## xalphax (Jan 22, 2009)

yes, but now its broken!

ban!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 22, 2009)

Banned4NoReason


----------



## Hehe Moo (Jan 22, 2009)

Banned for Banning4NoReason.



Spoiler



[titleon't You Dare]Ban me for BanningYou4NoReason


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 22, 2009)

Sorry but I Dare to ban you for banning me for the reason that I didn't have one.
Hehe Moo..


----------



## DarkRey (Jan 22, 2009)

*shakes head in disappointment*
banned


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 22, 2009)

how have i dissapointed you?! 
hehe banned


----------



## ENDscape (Jan 22, 2009)

WTH is a hehe banned???
*shakes head in disappointment*
banned


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 22, 2009)

-Attack
-Magic
-Item
-Escape

-Magic
-> Ban -30MP
-> Banra -60MP
-> Banga -115MP

MegaAce uses Banga.

You got banned.


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 22, 2009)

Straight up ban!


----------



## DarkRey (Jan 22, 2009)

next door ban


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 22, 2009)

Regional ban!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 22, 2009)

Nazi BAN!


----------



## Minox (Jan 22, 2009)

Anti-nazi ban.


----------



## xalphax (Jan 22, 2009)

restricted ban


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 22, 2009)

Communist BAN!


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 22, 2009)

Socialist ban!


----------



## xalphax (Jan 22, 2009)

damn psp has no keyboard ban


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 22, 2009)

iTouch has no keyboard too BAN!


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 22, 2009)

I could ban you with my itouch if I wanted to, but cant be bothered so have a regular ban ban!


----------



## xalphax (Jan 22, 2009)

good smelling ban


----------



## Holaitsme (Jan 22, 2009)

_*OBNOXIOUS BAN. * _






















































































































































SEIZURE WARNING:


Spoiler


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 22, 2009)

Simply banned!


----------



## Holaitsme (Jan 22, 2009)

small ban!


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 22, 2009)

MAGNIFIED BAN!!!!


----------



## xalphax (Jan 22, 2009)

translated ban


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 23, 2009)

You're simply the BEST!!
Better then all the rest!!
Better then everyone!!
YOU ARE MY ONLY BAN!!


----------



## Tozarian (Jan 23, 2009)

autobahn


----------



## Holaitsme (Jan 23, 2009)

banned till the day I become a supervisor.


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 23, 2009)

Banned until the day I become a mod!


----------



## Holaitsme (Jan 23, 2009)

Banned because mod's can't ban! they can only suspend, supervisors where you want to be at if you want to ban people.


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 23, 2009)

Banned because if you read what I wrote I said you are banned up until the day I become a mod, which could be a considerable amount of time!


----------



## Holaitsme (Jan 23, 2009)

Banned because I snitched on myself on the "bob's game" thread.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 23, 2009)

Banned because you should get off of it!! There's nothing smart there, bunch of trolls posting to get their posctount up!


----------



## Holaitsme (Jan 23, 2009)

Banned because that was my first and last post on there. 
Just thought that I'd "educate" the "OMGZ PUT HIM IN THE INSANOMTORIUM" people robots.


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 23, 2009)

Banned beause I am Bob and the game is GBAtemp!


----------



## Holaitsme (Jan 23, 2009)

Banned because I am GBAtemp and the game is Bob!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 23, 2009)

Banned because I don't think you've watched Nekromantik yet.


----------



## Galacta (Jan 23, 2009)

Banned for giving us ideas to watch German horror films.


----------



## Holaitsme (Jan 23, 2009)

Banned for not wanting to watch necro love?!!!



			
				TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Banned because I don't think you've watched Nekromantik yet.



I got done done downloading and seeding a huge file, so it might be a while before I download again (wouldn't want to cap the neighb's internet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) I also just ate and an extreme gore movie doesn't sound so pleasing right now.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 23, 2009)

Banned for long BAN!


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jan 23, 2009)

Banned because I used to run this show, dawg!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 23, 2009)

Banned because lately, you're not running anything 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Where are you!!!!!!


----------



## xalphax (Jan 23, 2009)

banned because her nose runs :-P


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 23, 2009)

Banned because nobody else wanted to do it!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 23, 2009)

Banned cuz you haven't waited for me caming back from school!
I should perform the ban


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 23, 2009)

Spam BAN for every trolls satisfaction!


----------



## iPikachu (Jan 23, 2009)

BAHNED!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 23, 2009)

Thanks for the Ban!
BackBAN


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 23, 2009)

PropoBANda.


----------



## Minox (Jan 23, 2009)

BANda


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 23, 2009)

BANox_IX


----------



## DarkRey (Jan 23, 2009)

MegaBan


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 23, 2009)

thats old- ban


----------



## DarkRey (Jan 23, 2009)

it doesn't matter if the ban is old or new the important is the BAN..got it!!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 23, 2009)

thats what she banned


----------



## Holaitsme (Jan 23, 2009)

Loli ban.


----------



## DarkRey (Jan 23, 2009)

gay ass ban


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 23, 2009)

badass ban


----------



## DarkRey (Jan 23, 2009)

ohh this is  a BANNNNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 23, 2009)

Automated ban #149786.98 :

"You are banned because your fingernails smell like rhubarb."


----------



## DarkRey (Jan 23, 2009)

hold on...what..how did u know that? O.o
banned 
they really smell


----------



## Holaitsme (Jan 23, 2009)

Ban Darkrey?
(Yes)|no


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 23, 2009)

Banned for attempting to give multiple choice answers to a banning, the answer's always yes.


----------



## DarkRey (Jan 23, 2009)

banned for beve


----------



## Minox (Jan 23, 2009)

Selfban for accidental Caps.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 23, 2009)

Banned for spreading false rumours about yourself.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 23, 2009)

Banned because my postcount says that I have no life!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 23, 2009)

Banned because my life says that I have no life! lol


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 23, 2009)

Banned because i have no life!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 23, 2009)

Banned because having a life is overrated, it only leads to stress and tiredness.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 23, 2009)

Banned for saying something I already know!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 23, 2009)

Banned for making me waste energy telling you something you already know!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 23, 2009)

ban


----------



## Minox (Jan 23, 2009)

Banned.



Spoiler


----------



## DarkRey (Jan 23, 2009)

Spoiler



Banned


----------



## Holaitsme (Jan 23, 2009)

Banned because you both canceled out your bans, therefore I am banning megace. 
Your bans do not exist anymore.


----------



## DarkRey (Jan 23, 2009)

f*** u bitch give me back my bans > 
banned


----------



## Holaitsme (Jan 23, 2009)

banned
f*** u bitch give me back my bans >


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 23, 2009)

Banned for wanting to get romantic with dead things.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 23, 2009)

Banned for wanting to get dead with romantic things.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 23, 2009)

Mr Snipes says always bet on ban.


----------



## Holaitsme (Jan 23, 2009)

Banned, whens the wedding?


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 23, 2009)

Yesterban


----------



## Minox (Jan 23, 2009)

Available ban.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 23, 2009)

Bannin' Bannin' Bannin' 

Keep bannin', bannin', bannin', 
Though they're disapprovin', 
Keep them bannings movin' Banhide! 
Don't try to understand 'em, 
Just rope and throw and ban 'em, 
Soon we'll be living banned and wide. 
Boy my heart's calculatin' 
My true ban will be waitin', be waiting at the end of my ride.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 23, 2009)

Banned because again, I haven't answered you in time, I'll do it first thing when I'll have more then 2 minutes free (probably tomorrow).....


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 23, 2009)

Banned for worrying about it, take your time matey!

And double banned for reminding me that I was supposed to stop at my mates to get more tapes! D'oh!


----------



## xalphax (Jan 23, 2009)

banned because where is trolleydexter?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 23, 2009)

Have no fear, Toni BANtonij is here!!


----------



## Minox (Jan 23, 2009)

Banned because he's in prison for dealing drugs...err, I mean cakes....

Yes, that's it, cakes!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 23, 2009)

Banned for implying that a charming handsome good natured fellow like myself would ever have been to prison!


----------



## Minox (Jan 23, 2009)

Ok, I admit it. I lied to you.

But you're still banned


----------



## xalphax (Jan 23, 2009)

smörban


----------



## Minox (Jan 23, 2009)

Butterban.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 23, 2009)

Is that a smorgasbord of bans?

Just ban you, banning bannard, always getting in the banning way you little muthabanna!


----------



## Minox (Jan 23, 2009)

ÅÄÖ-ban


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 23, 2009)

Banned for internationally smuggling penguins to various countries and forcing them to work at high society balls as drink servers under the company name "Cute Penguins Ltd".


----------



## Minox (Jan 23, 2009)

I don't do that. At least not under that company name, Sexy Penguins Inc. is much better.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 23, 2009)

Banned for being right! Although I'd think "Sexy Penguins" would be employed in a different industry all together.  Still imagine the classics we'd get like "Behind The Green Penguin", "Penguin Does Dallas" or "Deep Penguin".


----------



## Minox (Jan 23, 2009)

Banned, my penguins aren't really penguins


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 24, 2009)

Banned because if they're not penguins they must be baby seals!


----------



## Minox (Jan 24, 2009)

Banned because I would never touch a cute seal


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 24, 2009)

BANtendo's Seal of Approval!


----------



## Jdbye (Jan 24, 2009)

Banned for being a real mod.


----------



## Minox (Jan 24, 2009)

Banned for being a real Norwegian.


----------



## Jdbye (Jan 24, 2009)

Banned for not being a Norwegian.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 24, 2009)




----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 24, 2009)

BAN that fuck!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 24, 2009)

Fuck that ban!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 24, 2009)

That Ban is fucked!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 24, 2009)

Banned for letting me fuck a ban.  I was drunk, I didn't know what I was doing, it was just one of those nights.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 24, 2009)

Banned for one night stand with a filthy BAN!!!! And paying for it!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 24, 2009)

Banned cos I don't pay for sex, at least not in the last two days anyway!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 24, 2009)

Banned for doing it with the inflatable women!!!


----------



## Jdbye (Jan 24, 2009)

Banned for spying on people.


Spoiler



[title: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




]Almost 1337 pages


----------



## Minox (Jan 24, 2009)

Banned as I'm on page 666


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 24, 2009)

Banned because we all know that you're a devil Minox_IX, but you closed your eye!!


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 24, 2009)

Banned because nobody is as evil as me.


----------



## iPikachu (Jan 24, 2009)

banned i am


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 24, 2009)

Banned for lying to yourself.


----------



## iPikachu (Jan 24, 2009)

banned so are yuu


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 24, 2009)

I got to be honest, your banned.


----------



## iPikachu (Jan 24, 2009)

IMHO, you are too


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 24, 2009)

IMHO you deserve this ban!


----------



## iPikachu (Jan 24, 2009)

banned now im angry with some tempers >


----------



## xalphax (Jan 24, 2009)

banned because your avatar is on vacation


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 24, 2009)

Banned before Hola!


----------



## Holaitsme (Jan 24, 2009)

Banned because I'm going to troll another forum.


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 24, 2009)

Banned, which one?


----------



## DarkRey (Jan 24, 2009)

banmyass.com


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 24, 2009)

ivebannedhisasss.net


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 24, 2009)

Holaishereandwillbebanned.org


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 24, 2009)

Banned for double ban!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 24, 2009)

Banned because you banned me one single time, and Hola is probably sleeping online!!


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 24, 2009)

Banned for spam!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 24, 2009)

Banned for rocket launchering!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 24, 2009)

ANOTHER BAN!


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 24, 2009)

Banned for being plastic!


----------



## Holaitsme (Jan 24, 2009)

Banned for being rubber!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 24, 2009)

Banned because there is nothing plastic about me......metal yes....plastic no!

EDIT: HOLA 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 !!!!!

*Posts merged*

Is this a new one?! Just for Hola?!?!

YES IT IS..BAN!


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 24, 2009)

Let me merge your bans!


----------



## Holaitsme (Jan 24, 2009)

Banned for your secret mod powers.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 24, 2009)

Banned as it's not that secret if you know about it


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 24, 2009)

Banned because nobody banned me in last few minutes!


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 24, 2009)

Banned because shaun hates me


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 24, 2009)

Banned because I'm not sure why do you think so!


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 24, 2009)

Banned because


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 24, 2009)

Banned because You're getting your postcount up by every post you make!


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 24, 2009)

Banned for the obvious


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 24, 2009)

Banned because it's a lie, you posted here, but nothing increased


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 24, 2009)

Banned for thinking this pathetic game will ever reach 20.000 bans


----------



## Holaitsme (Jan 24, 2009)

Banned because I'm more concerned for the 1337 page.


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 24, 2009)

Banned because the 1337 page means nothing!


----------



## Holaitsme (Jan 24, 2009)

Banned because it would of been better if post 20,000 was on the 1337 page.

Edit: found this image and thought it was hilarious 


Spoiler


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 24, 2009)

Banned for sharing your childhood pictures with me


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 24, 2009)

Banned for not appreciating his sensitive childhood!

*Posts merged*

Minox_IX is banned for coming here!!


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 24, 2009)

Four bans to go, banned!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 24, 2009)

Three BANS!!


----------



## Minox (Jan 24, 2009)

2 More Bans.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 24, 2009)

One more BAN!

Thanks, I wanted to have merged posts before 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






NOW BAN ME ALREADY


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 24, 2009)

BANNED!!!!


----------



## Minox (Jan 24, 2009)

20k1 Ban


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 24, 2009)

!!!!!!! party!!!!!

*Posts merged*

Now to reach 30,000!!

*Posts merged*

Ufffff...it feels good to have thread with 20,000 posts!!!

*Posts merged*

Not only posts but 20,000 BANS!!

*Posts merged*

WOW it's sooo pretty!!

*Posts merged*

I'm proud!

*Posts merged*

Are you guys proud?!

*Posts merged*

I'm glad that some n00b didn't took away 20,000th post!!


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 24, 2009)

Banned because the 20.000 ban was a let down really....


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 24, 2009)

Minox_IX is a combo breaker!!

*Posts merged*

Banned because you're faster then Minox p1ngy!!

*Posts merged*

Minox is writing a book!!


----------



## Minox (Jan 24, 2009)

Ban


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 24, 2009)

Hey what you know, one more ban!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 24, 2009)

Haaaaaaahahaha, this must be the funnies ban of all!!
You spent over a minute (maybe even couple of minutes) writing a ban, and then you post this!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




p1ngy, has anyone ever told you that you're a pusher in line?!


----------



## granville (Jan 24, 2009)

I'm banning GBAtemp because it reads the time 4 minutes faster than my PC's clock! >


----------



## Minox (Jan 24, 2009)

Merged bannings on the way

*Posts merged*

Merged Ban

*Posts merged*

Yet another merged ban

*Posts merged*

Merged

*Posts merged*

You're too slow.. Ban

*Posts merged*

Banned

*Posts merged*

Banned again

*Posts merged*

Ka-banned

*Posts merged*

Ban, ban, ban

*Posts merged*

Ok, stoppping now - Banned


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 24, 2009)

Banned because screw Minox and the book he was writting, the 20.000 ban should be nice and simple!


----------



## Minox (Jan 24, 2009)

Banned because I enjoy burning books more than actually reading them.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 24, 2009)

We should find a publisher and publish this thread.......the book would be called, watchout now:



Spoiler



Book of BANS!



I know, you didn't expected that.....I've always been said that I'm extremely imaginative and creative


----------



## Minox (Jan 24, 2009)

Banned as I wouldn't burn that book yromaniac:


----------



## granville (Jan 24, 2009)

Banble. The bible of ban.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 24, 2009)

I'd buy it and read it if it was published!! I'd read like this:

Banned!


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 24, 2009)

That book would suck, everyone knows the ending would just be BAN!!!


----------



## granville (Jan 24, 2009)

Thou shalt ban thine ass!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 24, 2009)

Let's try to BAN-count!

I'll start...

BAN 1

*Posts merged*

BAN 2

*Posts merged*

BAN 3
..
..
..
..
Now continue like that!


----------



## xalphax (Jan 24, 2009)

banned because i'm proud of you, all of you that we reached 20k bans!


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 24, 2009)

I love banning, it makes me feel like a big man!


BANNED!


----------



## xalphax (Jan 24, 2009)

banned because you are the one!


----------



## Minox (Jan 24, 2009)

yro:

Banned.


----------



## DarkRey (Jan 24, 2009)

...who stole the candy from hadrian's daughter 
banned

EDIT: >:~( minox


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 24, 2009)

The allseeing Ban bans all what it sees!


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 24, 2009)

Banned for being Linkiboy


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 24, 2009)

Banned because you're not counting!!

BAN 1


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 24, 2009)

BAN 2


----------



## playallday (Jan 24, 2009)

BAN 3


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 24, 2009)

Banned for ban four!


----------



## Minox (Jan 24, 2009)

Banned for trying to count bans.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 24, 2009)

Ban 10!


----------



## b1uem0nkey (Jan 24, 2009)

Your banned for being a control freak.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 24, 2009)

Linkiban


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 24, 2009)

BANNED!!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 24, 2009)

No banned


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 24, 2009)

your banned man!


----------



## xalphax (Jan 24, 2009)

delayed ban


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 24, 2009)

Banned right on time


----------



## DarkRey (Jan 24, 2009)

1.003 milliseconds late ban


----------



## xalphax (Jan 24, 2009)

precise ban


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 24, 2009)

the first , one and only 1337 ban


----------



## DarkRey (Jan 24, 2009)

oh really 
facepalm ban


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 24, 2009)

ya really

second 1337 ban


----------



## xalphax (Jan 24, 2009)

first and only 1337 ban? failban!


----------



## DarkRey (Jan 24, 2009)

support ban


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 24, 2009)

you didn't notice that the ban game is already on page 1337- ban


----------



## xalphax (Jan 24, 2009)

page 669 for me ban!


----------



## DarkRey (Jan 24, 2009)

tempban


----------



## Minox (Jan 24, 2009)

Not so permanent ban.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 24, 2009)

go getting an always ban!
it's free.

Banned


----------



## Holaitsme (Jan 24, 2009)

1337 ban


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 24, 2009)

thanks ban!


----------



## xalphax (Jan 24, 2009)

amazing ban!


----------



## Minox (Jan 24, 2009)

Small unnoticeable ban.


----------



## Beatchu (Jan 24, 2009)

M M M MONSTER BAN


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 24, 2009)

I think we have passed the limit of 2134 posts I've set from beginning BAN!


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 24, 2009)

Banned because you did more then that on your own.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 24, 2009)

I MOST CERTAINLY DID NOT!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Banned for spreading lies!


----------



## xalphax (Jan 24, 2009)

banned because ... well... count your bans then!


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 24, 2009)

Banned because:


Poster 	Posts
Toni Plutonij 	3128
Holaitsme 	1795
TrolleyDave 	1555
DarkRey 	1253
p1ngpong 	1206
Minox_IX 	1190
Raika 	902
Mei-o 	594
agentgamma 	576
xalphax 	508
Frog 	438
gizmo_gal 	394


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 24, 2009)

Banned because that's an obvious lie p1ngy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





No way you could count all that!


----------



## Minox (Jan 24, 2009)

Banned for giving that list to p1ngpong...


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 24, 2009)

Banned because your name is there too!!


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 25, 2009)

Banned

Poster  	Posts
Toni Plutonij 	3130
Holaitsme 	1795
TrolleyDave 	1555
DarkRey 	1253
p1ngpong 	1207
Minox_IX 	1191
Raika 	902
Mei-o 	594
agentgamma 	576
xalphax 	508
Frog 	438
gizmo_gal 	394
Galacta 	377
ENDscape 	298
Veho 	297
bunnybreaker 	279
distorted.frequency 	268
MegaAce™ 	212
cosmo2389 	204
penguindefender 	198
WildWon 	184
littlestevie 	160
AXYPB 	151
playallday 	131
DarkAura 	124
iPikachu 	120
Hehe Moo 	114
Gore 	110
Vulpes Abnocto 	105
Diablo1123 	101
Narin 	96
DBMONK 	95
warmijwilfaain 	93
Pizzaroo 	89
mercluke 	84
oliebol 	78
Eternal Myst 	72
xcdjy 	69
Dark 	66
Upperleft 	65
Nottulys 	63
Tall Alien 	60
Vampiress 	58
Law 	54
Antoligy 	53
Noitora 	53
Tropicana 	49
Jerme 	47
psycoblaster 	45
Banger 	44
Sh!fT_23 	44
Endogene 	43
superdude 	42
Ferrariman 	41
Mewgia 	40
Xcalibur 	39
B-Blue 	38
Arno 	37
skawo96 	37
Shichibukai 	36
miruki 	35
Berthenk 	35
Raven Darkheart 	34
CookieMaster 	33
Sephi 	27
Orc 	26
SonicFan49 	25
jowan 	24
VariantDevil 	23
TeenDev 	21
isamux 	19
Vincent T 	18
12philip12 	18
Ducky 	17
plainoangelmb 	16
Szyslak 	15
bobrules 	15
strata8 	15
jan777 	15
Egonny 	15
djtaz 	15
Hadrian Uranium 	14
dinofan01 	14
SkankyYankee 	14
xJonny 	14
Abraxas 	13
PizzaPasta 	13
jdbye 	13
JKR Firefox 	12
Canonbeat234 	11
Cablephish 	11
Reym 	11
spiritos 	11
Prime 	11
Gman 101 	11
granville 	11
fightmethen 	10
Syncr 	10
DieForIt 	10
Monster On Strings 	10
Curley5959 	10
bugboy181 	10


----------



## Minox (Jan 25, 2009)

Banned for posting yet another list which you got from Toni.


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 25, 2009)

Banned for being a n00b


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 25, 2009)

Banned because you're on that list too!!!!!!!!

TOO MAAANNYYYY BAAAAANNSSS!!!


----------



## xalphax (Jan 25, 2009)

banned because i know the truth


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 25, 2009)

Banned because I'm a showoff!


----------



## xalphax (Jan 25, 2009)

banned because that was obvious, and that's not what i meant.

ok, i will give you a hint: tattoos.


----------



## Holaitsme (Jan 25, 2009)

Banned for being my rival in banning.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 25, 2009)

xalphax said:
			
		

> banned because that was obvious, and that's not what i meant.
> 
> ok, i will give you a hint: tattoos.








My brain hurts....banned until you come open!!

Hola, I felt sorry, I couldn't ban you just like that, when your last ban failed


----------



## xalphax (Jan 25, 2009)

banned because... damn, you got me.

i am no good in fooling you.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 25, 2009)

xalphax said:
			
		

> banned because... damn, you got me.
> 
> i am no good in fooling you.


Banned because I wasn't even aware that you failed at fooling me!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What was that all about?!?!


----------



## xalphax (Jan 25, 2009)

banned because now when i look at it that way, it might have even worked out in the end!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 25, 2009)

Banned because we're having a conversation that I have no frakin' idea what it is about


----------



## xalphax (Jan 25, 2009)

banned because that was the plan from the beginning!


----------



## Minox (Jan 25, 2009)

Banned as there was no plan at all.


----------



## Holaitsme (Jan 25, 2009)

Banned because there was a plan, but it was successfully infiltrated by n00bs.


----------



## Minox (Jan 25, 2009)

Banned because I don't think that was the problem.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 25, 2009)

Banned


Spoiler



because I love you


----------



## Rowan (Jan 25, 2009)

banned because you will never be linkiboy


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 25, 2009)

Banned because you destroyed my dreams


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 25, 2009)

Banned because nobody's in here


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 25, 2009)

selfish ban


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 25, 2009)

Ban so I could beat you when you're weak!


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 25, 2009)

Banned so I can feed off your strength.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 25, 2009)

Banned because that's not the place where my strength could be sucked off!!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 25, 2009)

Banned cuz you weren't here when i needed you to ban me.

I know where you were


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 25, 2009)

Banned because I'm here, and guess what.............I'm banning you!


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 25, 2009)

Banned out of sight!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 25, 2009)

ban


----------



## xalphax (Jan 25, 2009)

its the ban of the world as we know it....


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 25, 2009)

i think its not the ban.. you know.. banned


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 25, 2009)

Brazillian BAN!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 25, 2009)

Ukrain BAN!!


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 25, 2009)

Gerban


----------



## DarkRey (Jan 25, 2009)

bandai


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 25, 2009)

Habanii


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 25, 2009)

Abanica


----------



## xalphax (Jan 25, 2009)

jaban?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 25, 2009)

Slobania


----------



## xalphax (Jan 25, 2009)

sweban


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 25, 2009)

Sloboban Milosevic


----------



## xalphax (Jan 25, 2009)

arnold schwarzenbanner


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 25, 2009)

Termibanner 2


----------



## xalphax (Jan 25, 2009)

conan the banner


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 25, 2009)

David Banner


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 25, 2009)

Bangelina Jolie


----------



## xalphax (Jan 25, 2009)

ban pitt


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 25, 2009)

IMA FIRIN MA BAN!


----------



## DarkRey (Jan 25, 2009)

banned because toni is a fad


----------



## Minox (Jan 25, 2009)

Banned because everything is a fad nowadays.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 25, 2009)

Banned because everything can be fat!


----------



## Minox (Jan 25, 2009)

Banned because that's an obvious lie.


----------



## Minox (Jan 25, 2009)

Selfban because you are too slow to ban me.


----------



## Minox (Jan 25, 2009)

Yet another selfban.


----------



## Minox (Jan 25, 2009)

Not banned yet?

*BLASPHEMY!*


And a selfban too.


----------



## Minox (Jan 25, 2009)

Selfban.


----------



## Minox (Jan 25, 2009)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> Selfban.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 25, 2009)

Now my speed reached to your's!
I'll ban you!


----------



## Minox (Jan 25, 2009)

You're nowhere close, it took you half an hour to ban me and I banned you the next minute.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 25, 2009)

I was hiding in the dark for the right BANNING minute!


----------



## AXYPB (Jan 25, 2009)

Banned because I was falsely accused of a thing I could never even do even if I tried.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 25, 2009)

Stop playing Guitar Bano!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 25, 2009)

Where are you? banned

*Posts merged*

kent c u ban

*Posts merged*

MegaBAN

*Posts merged*







 ban

*Posts merged*

spam ban!

*Posts merged*

tall alien ban

*Posts merged*

6in1 BAN


----------



## Minox (Jan 25, 2009)

Banned for merging your bans.


----------



## xalphax (Jan 26, 2009)

banned because where are minox 1-8?


----------



## AXYPB (Jan 26, 2009)

Banned because Minox_X is going to be the best one ever.  Be patient.


----------



## iPikachu (Jan 26, 2009)

banned, lolwut


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 26, 2009)

banned, rofl


----------



## Minox (Jan 26, 2009)

Banned for laughing.


----------



## iPikachu (Jan 26, 2009)

banned for not.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 26, 2009)

*robotic laugh* HAR HAR HAR HAR I3 /-\ I\I I\I 3 I)


----------



## Minox (Jan 26, 2009)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> Banned for laughing.



Re-used ban.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 26, 2009)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> Minox_IX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Minox (Jan 26, 2009)

Banned for creating false quotes.


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 26, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> banned


----------



## Minox (Jan 26, 2009)

Banned as that's a legit quote.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 26, 2009)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> Banned as that's a legit quote.



now


----------



## Minox (Jan 26, 2009)

Banned for either giving an invalid reason for banning me or for not banning me at all.


----------



## DarkRey (Jan 26, 2009)

valid ban for yaa


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 26, 2009)

Tempers,
Tonight we are banning in HELL!

Banned


----------



## DarkRey (Jan 26, 2009)

err we always do that 
ban


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 26, 2009)

It's Glory, I just ban you.


----------



## xalphax (Jan 26, 2009)

ban tonic, cold, two ice cubes.

just like you ordered it.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 27, 2009)

deleted


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 27, 2009)

Banned because I was unable to ban for last few days!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 27, 2009)

Banned for not banning for a few days! (Even if you did have a damn good excuse! Hope you're in less pain now mate.)


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 27, 2009)

Ah, it's good now, gonna post an update in the blog, it wasn't actually meant to turn out like that! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Banned for the feelings of compassion!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 27, 2009)

Banned for  feeling compassion!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 27, 2009)

Banned for your .png avatar!


----------



## Holaitsme (Jan 27, 2009)

Banned for your jpeg abantar!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 27, 2009)

Banned for everything!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 27, 2009)

Banned for nothing!


----------



## Minox (Jan 27, 2009)

Banned for something.


----------



## Holaitsme (Jan 27, 2009)

Banned for everything.


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 27, 2009)

Banned for now.


----------



## xalphax (Jan 27, 2009)

fair ban


----------



## Minox (Jan 27, 2009)

Unfair ban.



Spoiler



Yeah, I lied...


----------



## xalphax (Jan 27, 2009)

honest ban


----------



## Minox (Jan 27, 2009)

Hypocritical ban.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 27, 2009)

Ban Invaders: Extreme


----------



## xalphax (Jan 27, 2009)

chocolate coated ban


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 27, 2009)

coat chocolated ban


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 27, 2009)

Welcome to the Church of Bantoligy, unfortunately you'll have to leave cos you are banned!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 27, 2009)

I'm not banned, 
because this is the "*You* are banned" game


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 27, 2009)

We shall settle this like gentlemen, bans at dawn?


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 27, 2009)

Like they say in Brooklyn, early to ban, early to die.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 27, 2009)

No, in Brooklyn they say "Durr, you'se is banned'".


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 27, 2009)

Try to speak german, they would say "Du bist banned".


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 27, 2009)

Try to speak Welsh, they would say... something I don't understand and then I'd have to ban them, just like I've done with you.
`


----------



## Minox (Jan 27, 2009)

Banned as I want someone to co-op L4D with


----------



## xalphax (Jan 27, 2009)

lv. 69 ban!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 27, 2009)

lvl. X ban!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 27, 2009)

Banned for having a skeleton Saturn in your sig when I only own a standard Model 1 and a V-Saturn.

@Minox : You said you don't have a 360 didn't you?  I know there's lot's on here playing the 360 version, does the PC version link up with it?


----------



## AXYPB (Jan 27, 2009)

Banned to another dimension.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 27, 2009)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Banned for having a skeleton Saturn in your sig when I only own a standard Model 1 and a V-Saturn.
> 
> @Minox : You said you don't have a 360 didn't you?  I know there's lot's on here playing the 360 version, does the PC version link up with it?



Banned for not seeing me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@AXYPB:
Banned for living in your own world.


----------



## ShakeBunny (Jan 27, 2009)

Banned, because I live in my world.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





It's quiet here.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 27, 2009)

Banned , why you don't take me with you?


----------



## ShakeBunny (Jan 27, 2009)

Banned, because it's a one-seater.

Sorry.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 28, 2009)

Banned for living on a toilet!


----------



## BiscuitCookie (Jan 28, 2009)

Banned FOR THE MOTHERLAND!!!!!!


----------



## agentgamma (Jan 28, 2009)

Merchant of Syracuse, plead no more;
I am not partial to infringe our laws:
The enmity and discord which of late
Sprung from the rancorous outrage of your duke
To merchants, our well-dealing countrymen,
Who wanting guilders to redeem their lives
Have seal'd his rigorous statutes with their bloods,
Excludes all pity from our threatening looks.
For, since the mortal and intestine jars
'Twixt thy seditious countrymen and us,
It hath in solemn synods been decreed
Both by the Syracusians and ourselves,
To admit no traffic to our adverse towns Nay, more,
If any born at Ephesus be seen
At any Syracusian marts and fairs;
Again: if any Syracusian born
Come to the bay of Ephesus, he dies,
His goods confiscate to the duke's dispose,
Unless a thousand marks be levied,
To quit the penalty and to ransom him.
Thy substance, valued at the highest rate,
Cannot amount unto a hundred marks;
Therefore by law thou art condemned to be banned.

LONGEST BAN EVER! w00t!11!!!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 28, 2009)

Banned for long ban.
I haven't read it.


----------



## DarkRey (Jan 28, 2009)

banned for false accusation of having an accused accusation


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 28, 2009)

w00t is that?
banned


----------



## DarkRey (Jan 28, 2009)

dunno 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



banned


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 28, 2009)

you should know what ya talk dood!

b4nn3d


----------



## Minox (Jan 28, 2009)

Banned as I hate 1337.


----------



## DarkRey (Jan 28, 2009)

banned for not hating ur enemies


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 28, 2009)

Banned for loving your enemies.


----------



## xalphax (Jan 28, 2009)

banned for changing your ava/sig like underwear!


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 28, 2009)

Banned for loving my underwear.


----------



## Hadrian (Jan 28, 2009)

Banned for being the face that suddenly emerges in my head before I ejaculate.


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 28, 2009)

Banned for making me wet every time I read one of your posts!


----------



## Minox (Jan 28, 2009)

Banned because the banned game almost died for a while there.

And when I say die I mean that no one has posted in 3 hours.


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 29, 2009)

Banned for saving the game like a handsome Swedish knight in shining armour!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 29, 2009)

Banned as I'm busy, and have no time to ban


----------



## ShakeBunny (Jan 29, 2009)

Banned for being far too handsome. Seriously, there should be a limit.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: It seems Toni still has time to out ban me!


----------



## Minox (Jan 29, 2009)

Banned as you're not defending enough penguins.


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 29, 2009)

Banned for dressing up hens in human clothes!


----------



## ShakeBunny (Jan 29, 2009)

Banned as I don't have to. I have given them the ability to defend themselves.

*looks at avatar/sig*

EDIT: I've been ninja banned again!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 29, 2009)

Banned because I really need to do some stuff, but I'm banning you here and now


----------



## ShakeBunny (Jan 29, 2009)

Banned as we all already know how busy our fearless, glowing leader is.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 29, 2009)

Banned because those are nice words that deserve praise!!

Also, unbanned in the same post, you deserve it!


----------



## ShakeBunny (Jan 29, 2009)

Wow, thank you. I don't know if I can ban you after that, but I suppose I have to.

How about I just ban you a little?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 29, 2009)

Little ban accepted, take this ban in return, and pass it on to the other member!


----------



## Hehe Moo (Jan 29, 2009)

Sorry I'm giving the ban to you!


----------



## ShakeBunny (Jan 29, 2009)

Well, if Toni has a ban, it's only fair if you have one too.


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 29, 2009)

Im just going to betray and ban everyone!


----------



## Holaitsme (Jan 29, 2009)

Nope, it backfired and now you're banned and have lost -1 respect from Banack Obana.


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 29, 2009)

Banned for constantly trying to expose me, without having any basis to your accusation!


----------



## Holaitsme (Jan 29, 2009)

Hey p1ngpong theirs a black van outside, it's the fbi! 
Ultimate p0wnage. banned!


----------



## Diablo1123 (Jan 29, 2009)

I'm here to ban you because this is how bored I am.
Very very bored.


----------



## iPikachu (Jan 29, 2009)

banned. who isnt.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 29, 2009)

Banned because there is no word boredom in my dictionary.....I barely have the time to live these days!


----------



## xalphax (Jan 29, 2009)

my first TONIBAN of the day!


----------



## Frog (Jan 29, 2009)

My first ban of the week!


----------



## ShakeBunny (Jan 29, 2009)

Banned, because that avatar is pure win.


----------



## Minox (Jan 29, 2009)

Banned as that avatar's head looks more like a fish rather than a frog.


----------



## ShakeBunny (Jan 29, 2009)

Banned.

*looks at Minox_IX's avatar*

I get it.


----------



## Minox (Jan 29, 2009)

Banned as I have to silence you now


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 29, 2009)

SILENCE BAN!


----------



## Minox (Jan 29, 2009)

Banned for changing your avatar and sig too often.


----------



## xalphax (Jan 29, 2009)

ban


----------



## DarkRey (Jan 29, 2009)

ahhahhhhhhhhhhhhh 
thats ahhhhhh ahahhh hhh ....
not ahhhh ahhahhahah funny 
ban


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 29, 2009)

Banned for not knowing Reborn!


----------



## xalphax (Jan 29, 2009)

banned because so what


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 29, 2009)

xalphax said:
			
		

> banned because so what



im still a ban star , i got my ban moves 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



banned


----------



## AXYPB (Jan 29, 2009)

Censored.


----------



## xalphax (Jan 29, 2009)

bansored


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 29, 2009)

Explicitly banned.


----------



## ShakeBunny (Jan 29, 2009)

Banned.

Hi p1ngy!! It's been a while you sexy devil. You keep on sexing it up in Croatia, and I'll do my part here in the states.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 30, 2009)

Banned because Croatia is far more cooler place with p1ngy inside!!


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 30, 2009)

Banned for enjoying me being inside you!


----------



## xalphax (Jan 30, 2009)




----------



## AXYPB (Jan 30, 2009)

Crass ban.


----------



## Diablo1123 (Jan 30, 2009)

¡uɐq uʍopǝpısdn


----------



## Frog (Jan 30, 2009)

Upside down umopepisdn down ban!


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 30, 2009)

Banned because I havent banned you in ages.


----------



## Frog (Jan 30, 2009)

banned as i've been practicing my banning skills on squirrels.


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 30, 2009)

Banned from my ipod!


----------



## Hehe Moo (Jan 30, 2009)

Banned because I haven't banned YOU in ages..

That feels good.


----------



## DarkRey (Jan 30, 2009)

banned because if you wish i could come and ban you all day long


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 30, 2009)

Banned because I ban you all day long.


----------



## Minox (Jan 30, 2009)

Banned for telling lies


----------



## DarkRey (Jan 30, 2009)

banned for telling fries


----------



## Minox (Jan 30, 2009)

Banned as that's for a good purpose.


----------



## ShakeBunny (Jan 30, 2009)

Banned, fries sound really good right now.


----------



## agentgamma (Jan 30, 2009)

Banned as you can downsize it to SUPER SMALL for $700!!!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 30, 2009)

Banned for massive creeping in your sig area!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 30, 2009)

MAXIMAL  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 BAN


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 30, 2009)

Rebor*a*n


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 30, 2009)

Reban!


----------



## Minox (Jan 30, 2009)

B-A-N, do I need to say more?


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 30, 2009)

Got it B-A-N-N-E-D?



Spoiler



I love Axel from KH


----------



## DarkRey (Jan 30, 2009)

Banned for interrupting my self-conversation


----------



## xalphax (Jan 30, 2009)

ban or be banned!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 30, 2009)

Will you ban this woman to your wife, then say yes!


----------



## Minox (Jan 30, 2009)

No I won't - banned.


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 30, 2009)

Yes of course I will ban you!


----------



## Minox (Jan 30, 2009)

~ BAN, BAN, BAN ~


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 30, 2009)

~ B& ~


----------



## ShakeBunny (Jan 31, 2009)

Banned, as that was genius.


----------



## Diablo1123 (Jan 31, 2009)

Banned just because I'm bored


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 31, 2009)

Banned for being a devil with a blue dress on.


----------



## iPikachu (Jan 31, 2009)

banned, what happened to world leader?!


----------



## DarkRey (Jan 31, 2009)

banned because he is waiting for his license to kill


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 31, 2009)

Banned, with the license to ban!


----------



## iPikachu (Jan 31, 2009)

banned,_* i*_ have the license to ban!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 31, 2009)

iBan


----------



## agentgamma (Jan 31, 2009)

Banned as iSuck


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 31, 2009)

Banned as your avatar let me for 2 seonds think "WTF"!
Hello Miles Justice!


----------



## DarkRey (Jan 31, 2009)

banned because those little bastards are killing my people


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 31, 2009)

Banned because those little people are killing my bastards!


----------



## DarkRey (Jan 31, 2009)

banned because you should be happy about it


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 31, 2009)

Banned because kiling never makes me happy, unless it's a chav obviously.


----------



## AXYPB (Jan 31, 2009)

My bologna has a first name, it's B-A-N-N-E-D.


----------



## DarkRey (Jan 31, 2009)

olright 
i just remembered that i never banned you for your sig so yeah here 


Banned for having a loading picture which never finishes to load


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 31, 2009)

Banned for trying to load unloadable picture


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 31, 2009)

FUCKING BANNED!!!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 31, 2009)

Hi! p1ngy!!!!!!!!

Byean p1ngy!!!!!!


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 31, 2009)

Love banned


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 31, 2009)

Pretty red color banned!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 31, 2009)

Pretty psychadelic colours ban!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 31, 2009)

Serious world leading ban!


----------



## ShakeBunny (Jan 31, 2009)

Serious world ending toniban!


----------



## B-Blue (Jan 31, 2009)

EDIT: DAMN YOU, penguindefender!!


----------



## ShakeBunny (Jan 31, 2009)

Banned, I've never outbanned someone before.


----------



## DarkRey (Jan 31, 2009)

bannedbecauseifyoudontstopthisiwillmakeyouafriedpenguin 

holala


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 31, 2009)

Banned for a looooooong word!!


----------



## DarkRey (Jan 31, 2009)

banned because that was a sentence


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 31, 2009)

666 ban!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 31, 2009)

Stay Tuned starring John Ritter and Pam Dawber ban!


----------



## DarkRey (Jan 31, 2009)

banned because im the SATAN now!! 
MWAHHH


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 31, 2009)

Banned from deep down in Duanes Underworld.


----------



## DarkRey (Jan 31, 2009)

banned from my deep down black hole


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 31, 2009)

When you get old enough, you remember a reason why everyone wants to ban you. You believe them all, but you know somebody has got to be lying. Or maybe they are all lying. When you cant see the bans no more, you in trouble baby. You in trouble!


----------



## DarkRey (Jan 31, 2009)

did u *ban* me? i cant see it


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 31, 2009)

You couldn't leave it on the basketball court could you, no you've gotta come here and try to steal my ban.  Put your teeth on the curb boy!


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 31, 2009)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> When you get old enough, you remember a reason why everyone wants to ban you. You believe them all, but you know somebody has got to be lying. Or maybe they are all lying. *When you cant see the bans no more, you in trouble baby. You in trouble!*



BANNED!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 31, 2009)

Old Mcp1ngy had a ban, ee-eye-ee-eye-oh!


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 31, 2009)

And on that ban he banned a Dave, ee-eye-ee-eye-oh!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 31, 2009)

With a ban-ban here and a ban-ban there.  Here a ban, there a ban, everywhere a  ban-ban.

And double banned cos I'm bored and want to post this meaningless video from youtube!


----------



## ShakeBunny (Jan 31, 2009)

Boring ban is boring.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 31, 2009)

Boring ban is ban too!! DO NOT DISCRIMINATE!


----------



## iPikachu (Feb 1, 2009)

baRbie ban is discrimanated!

costello emote BAN!


----------



## agentgamma (Feb 1, 2009)

Banned as this show is new and the hippest show around


----------



## ShakeBunny (Feb 1, 2009)

Banned as it's been a very slow ban day.


----------



## agentgamma (Feb 1, 2009)

Banned as I concur


----------



## ShakeBunny (Feb 1, 2009)

Banned, as it seems we are right about this one.


----------



## agentgamma (Feb 1, 2009)

Banned as I have MOAR HIP SHOS!!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Feb 1, 2009)

Duck Tales Ban!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Feb 1, 2009)

Ugly Bankling!


----------



## Holaitsme (Feb 1, 2009)

Nostalgic ban. 
Duck tales :S

That also reminded me of goof troop and chip 'n dale rescue rangers.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Feb 1, 2009)

Banned because you're clearly not you.


----------



## Holaitsme (Feb 1, 2009)

Banned because I am yuu.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Feb 1, 2009)

Banned because this is the ban game, not Bob's half-arsed game!


----------



## Holaitsme (Feb 1, 2009)

Banned for being easily trolled by bob.


----------



## p1ngpong (Feb 1, 2009)

Banned for trolling me!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Feb 1, 2009)

Banned for ponging around!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Feb 1, 2009)

Banned for ponging p1ngy around!


----------



## DarkRey (Feb 1, 2009)

banned for p1nging pongy  around!


----------



## p1ngpong (Feb 1, 2009)

p1ng banned!


----------



## DarkRey (Feb 1, 2009)

p0ng banned!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Feb 1, 2009)

Banned for the fuel...erm...diesel.....erm....p0wn power!!


----------



## p1ngpong (Feb 1, 2009)

Banned for thinking your soooo cool now you have another tattoo!


----------



## DarkRey (Feb 1, 2009)

uhhh i sense lateness there 
banned

EDIT: actually here aswell


----------



## mthrnite (Feb 1, 2009)

Banned because Vtec just kicked in yo!



Spoiler


----------



## DarkRey (Feb 1, 2009)

oh shit mthrnite ..quick pass me the banzooka 
BANNZOOKAAAAAAAAAAA!!!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Feb 1, 2009)

Banned for being too weak to ban Mthr!


----------



## DarkRey (Feb 1, 2009)

banned because im young and strong 
and i take viagra everyday so im not weak


----------



## p1ngpong (Feb 1, 2009)

Banned for wasting money on viagra when you could just think of me!


----------



## DarkRey (Feb 1, 2009)

banned because i see you as a sex beast but not as a sex symbol


----------



## MegaAce™ (Feb 1, 2009)

Basket Ban!


----------



## p1ngpong (Feb 1, 2009)

Banned for killing the game.


----------



## DarkRey (Feb 1, 2009)

banned for reviving this game


----------



## TrolleyDave (Feb 1, 2009)

When the truth is found to be lies
And all the joy within you dies

Don't you want somebody to ban
Don't you need somebody to ban
Wouldn't you love somebody to ban
You better find somebody to ban


----------



## p1ngpong (Feb 1, 2009)

Banned before megafail!!!!


----------



## DarkRey (Feb 1, 2009)

banned for same purpose


----------



## MegaAce™ (Feb 1, 2009)

Pretty nice song! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And as thank, i ban you!

EDIT: 
now it's for you DarkRey


----------



## DarkRey (Feb 1, 2009)

there was p1ngpong before me 
so banned


----------



## MegaAce™ (Feb 1, 2009)

Do you think I care?
I don't care to ban you.


----------



## DarkRey (Feb 1, 2009)

me neither so lets start this banning war 
shall we..!!!!!!!!


----------



## p1ngpong (Feb 1, 2009)

I pre-emptively ban you!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Feb 1, 2009)

I prematurely ban you!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Feb 1, 2009)

I don't know, but I'll ban you!


----------



## AXYPB (Feb 1, 2009)

I do.  You're banned and the user you banned is unbanned.


----------



## Holaitsme (Feb 1, 2009)

Sir, I beg to differ. You are banned.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Feb 1, 2009)

Sir, I defer your beg to differ til later and instead refer you to this ban placed on you.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Feb 1, 2009)

Sir Banned! that's what you are TrolleyDave!!


----------



## p1ngpong (Feb 1, 2009)

You are Toni Plutonij (banned)


----------



## Arno (Feb 1, 2009)

OB-BAN-JECTION!


----------



## p1ngpong (Feb 1, 2009)

OVERBANNED!!!!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Feb 1, 2009)

Yeah, but BAN still stands!


----------



## p1ngpong (Feb 1, 2009)

I sentence you to a lifetime of hard ban!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Feb 1, 2009)

But good sir Judge your honour sir, how can you sentence someone to a lifetime of ban when you yourself are banned?


----------



## xalphax (Feb 1, 2009)

banned so that the world is safe again.


----------



## ShakeBunny (Feb 2, 2009)

Banned as the world can't be safe until Trolly becomes World Leader.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Feb 2, 2009)

Not banned for speaking the truth!


----------



## ShakeBunny (Feb 2, 2009)

Not banned for being the truth!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Feb 2, 2009)

Banned because Holaitsme is planning how to BAN now!


----------



## Holaitsme (Feb 2, 2009)

Banned 4 failing.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Feb 2, 2009)

Banned for being less than Jake.


----------



## xalphax (Feb 2, 2009)

banned for the love of god


----------



## gizmo_gal (Feb 2, 2009)

Banned for the love of me.


----------



## ShakeBunny (Feb 2, 2009)

Banned, for making me laugh.


----------



## DarkRey (Feb 2, 2009)

monday snowy ban for everyone


----------



## ShakeBunny (Feb 2, 2009)

Banned, because it isn't snowing here!


----------



## ZakkyChan (Feb 2, 2009)

Banned for your post not being your first ever.


----------



## ShakeBunny (Feb 2, 2009)

Haha, banned for a wonderful entrance into the world that is GBAtemp!

WELCOME!!!


----------



## DarkRey (Feb 2, 2009)

banned for not shouting "this is SPARTAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!"


----------



## xalphax (Feb 2, 2009)

spartans, what's your profession? "WE BAN! WE BAN! WE BAN!"


----------



## DarkRey (Feb 2, 2009)

THIS IS MADNESS!!! NOOOOOOOOO!!
THIS IS BANNESS!!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Feb 2, 2009)

Tempers!
Today we are banning in heaven!


----------



## ShakeBunny (Feb 2, 2009)

Banned.

Meh, 300 was okay.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Feb 2, 2009)

Banned, you think I watched the film?


----------



## xalphax (Feb 2, 2009)

banned because you better did!


----------



## DarkRey (Feb 2, 2009)

banned because neither did i 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




lol


----------



## ShakeBunny (Feb 2, 2009)

Banned because don't bother.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh and a sideban on MegaAce for using the creep smiley incorrectly.


----------



## DarkRey (Feb 2, 2009)

banned because should i ?


----------



## p1ngpong (Feb 2, 2009)

Yes you should be banned!


----------



## Arno (Feb 2, 2009)

Banned because you're in a place with no snow. (Snow here! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## p1ngpong (Feb 2, 2009)

Banned because Croatian winters are worse then any you could possibly imagine!


----------



## xalphax (Feb 2, 2009)

duck yourself, a snowban is flying your way!


----------



## Holaitsme (Feb 3, 2009)

You want to know what you are?


----------



## p1ngpong (Feb 3, 2009)

I know your banned!


----------



## DokiDoki98 (Feb 3, 2009)

Your post lacked p0wn- BANNED


----------



## DarkRey (Feb 3, 2009)

banned because holaitsme its an alley so no p1ngp0wning


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Feb 3, 2009)

Banned for Modpower!!


----------



## DarkRey (Feb 3, 2009)

you mean Madpower!!! 
Banned


----------



## MegaAce™ (Feb 3, 2009)

Gotta ban'em all.


----------



## DarkRey (Feb 3, 2009)

nope gotta catch then Ban'em all


----------



## MegaAce™ (Feb 3, 2009)

Okay Okay
But I ban you now.


----------



## xalphax (Feb 3, 2009)

oh, look what i found under my bed, a new and sealed ban!


----------



## ShakeBunny (Feb 3, 2009)

Pre-order your favorite ban from Gamestop and ban a friend for free.

(Available at participating locations)

Gamestop.

Power to the Players.


----------



## WildWon (Feb 3, 2009)

My first BAN as a mod! (yea, it took me THIS long to stop back in here).

Now it will STICK!!

MUAHAHAHAHAHA!!! AHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!! AHAHAhAhaAHaahahaHAhahah *hack cough choke*

...


----------



## DarkRey (Feb 3, 2009)

dont start banning people like toni did !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Banned


----------



## WildWon (Feb 3, 2009)

Whachu sayin bout mah Toni?!

Banned!


----------



## DarkRey (Feb 3, 2009)

2 Wild bans one after another 
kl ...ermm..i mean..ban


----------



## xalphax (Feb 3, 2009)

limited ban!


----------



## WildWon (Feb 3, 2009)

C-C-C-C-COMBO BANNER!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Feb 3, 2009)

Banned, my first ban to you WildWon!


----------



## WildWon (Feb 3, 2009)

Bet ya think your clever, trying t---

SURPRISE-BAN!!!!


----------



## DarkRey (Feb 3, 2009)

you are on rampage today!! aren't ya?!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



glad to see you banning again 
Banned


----------



## xalphax (Feb 3, 2009)

special edition ban!


----------



## DarkRey (Feb 3, 2009)

golden edition ban


----------



## WildWon (Feb 3, 2009)

Pre-Release Alpha Barn

(it wasn't until the Beta that they removed the "r".)


----------



## p1ngpong (Feb 3, 2009)

I dont think Ive banned you before, so have a virgin ban!


----------



## Sonicslasher (Feb 3, 2009)

pingpong is banned for asking about aflec at work.


----------



## xalphax (Feb 3, 2009)

ok, be especially proud because you get this COLLECTORS BAN!


----------



## DarkRey (Feb 3, 2009)

i have the limited edition ban so here have it


----------



## p1ngpong (Feb 3, 2009)

Have an unlimited unmint condition ban!


----------



## DarkRey (Feb 3, 2009)

ban commander


----------



## xalphax (Feb 3, 2009)

bongo ban!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Feb 3, 2009)

kongo BAN


----------



## xalphax (Feb 3, 2009)

alternative ban


----------



## Arno (Feb 3, 2009)

Mainstream ban.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Feb 4, 2009)

p1ngy modded this BAN!


----------



## p1ngpong (Feb 4, 2009)

Banned for selling your custom title and avatar space to WildWon for 20 cents

(also banned for inappropriate ban, your a mod so should be impartial 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Feb 4, 2009)

p1ngpong sucks for teaching Toni how to mod BAN! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: THIS ONE STAYS YOU SUCKER


----------



## DarkRey (Feb 4, 2009)

*tiny p1ngpong's willy rocks!*


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Feb 4, 2009)

Not BANNED for speaking the truth!


----------



## DarkRey (Feb 4, 2009)

banned for not saying it loudly


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Feb 4, 2009)

BANNED BECAUSE THERE WAS NO NEED FOR RAISING UP MY VOICE!


----------



## ShakeBunny (Feb 4, 2009)

Banned, as there is always a need to raise one's voice.


----------



## DarkRey (Feb 4, 2009)

banned, as there is always a need to raise your bans


----------



## MegaAce™ (Feb 4, 2009)

Banned, as there is always a way how to ban someone
over your banlevel!

No need to raise


----------



## ENDscape (Feb 4, 2009)

Congratulations, you've just won yourself a BAN! Please post your mailing address so I can use my banhammer.


----------



## xalphax (Feb 4, 2009)

newest revision, state of the art super BAN!


----------



## DarkRey (Feb 4, 2009)

stfu ban


----------



## ENDscape (Feb 4, 2009)

LMAO BANNED!


----------



## DarkRey (Feb 4, 2009)

Blush ban


----------



## ShakeBunny (Feb 4, 2009)

Flush Ban.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Feb 4, 2009)

Royal Ban.


----------



## p1ngpong (Feb 4, 2009)

Ace in the ban!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Feb 4, 2009)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Ace in the ban!



Face in the Ban!


----------



## ENDscape (Feb 4, 2009)

Trying to rhyme ban!


----------



## p1ngpong (Feb 4, 2009)

Un-rhyming ban


----------



## Arno (Feb 4, 2009)

Rock-climbing BAN!


----------



## xalphax (Feb 4, 2009)

ban on fire!


----------



## Holaitsme (Feb 5, 2009)

me ban you! you ban me!


----------



## p1ngpong (Feb 5, 2009)

Everybody ban Holaitsme!


----------



## Holaitsme (Feb 5, 2009)

I'll p1ng your pong for a dollar, ban.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Feb 5, 2009)

Broken page BAN!


----------



## ShakeBunny (Feb 5, 2009)

Broken window ban!


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 5, 2009)

Banned for POSTING A PIC OF MY GRANDMA'S WINDOW


----------



## ShakeBunny (Feb 5, 2009)

Banned for breaking your grandma's window.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Get in there and clean that glass up like a man!


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 5, 2009)

Banned for


----------



## xalphax (Feb 5, 2009)

token ban


----------



## MegaAce™ (Feb 5, 2009)

Galactical Ban!


----------



## DarkRey (Feb 5, 2009)

undeath ban


----------



## MegaAce™ (Feb 5, 2009)

machine ban


----------



## xalphax (Feb 5, 2009)

heavy machine ban


----------



## DarkRey (Feb 5, 2009)

sub machine ban


----------



## ShakeBunny (Feb 5, 2009)

Sub-Par Ban.


----------



## xalphax (Feb 5, 2009)

sticky ban


----------



## ShakeBunny (Feb 5, 2009)

Stacky Ban.


----------



## DarkRey (Feb 5, 2009)

you claim that you are a penguin defender but from that sig it looks like that you are killing them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




banned


----------



## ENDscape (Feb 5, 2009)

You claim to be dark, but your avatar shows your not with the dark side. You're with optimus prime. BANNED!


----------



## DarkRey (Feb 5, 2009)

Heroes are Villains... Villains are Heroes
it doesnt matter which side they are on...the only thing that matter is on whose side they are on 
*still thinking of what i wrote up there*
banned


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Feb 5, 2009)

Too long post for this thread..therefore, BAN is a must!


----------



## p1ngpong (Feb 5, 2009)

Too big sig so your banned!


----------



## Minox (Feb 5, 2009)

Banned from new laptop.


----------



## WildWon (Feb 5, 2009)

Banned on your new laptop.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Feb 5, 2009)

Banned from internet


----------



## p1ngpong (Feb 5, 2009)

Banned with internet.


----------



## tj_cool (Feb 5, 2009)

banned by internet


----------



## ShakeBunny (Feb 5, 2009)

Banned in the name of internet.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 5, 2009)

Warmijwilf ban


----------



## DarkRey (Feb 6, 2009)

super fast DarkRey ban!!


----------



## ZakkyChan (Feb 6, 2009)

Banned for not saying what music you're listening to. (if you weren't listening to any music then banned for listening to no music)

Sleep Now in the Fire - Rage Against the Machine


----------



## DarkRey (Feb 6, 2009)

banned for still having 0 post counts 
u bad boy


----------



## ZakkyChan (Feb 6, 2009)

Banned for banning a new member. Shame on you. Do you have no soul??
xD


----------



## DarkRey (Feb 6, 2009)

banned because it doesn't matter if you are new to this game the only thing that does matter is that you posted in here, you entered the Ban hammer Zone
i done have a soul, im pure Dark!!!


----------



## ZakkyChan (Feb 6, 2009)

Banned for a double account. I am you as well. 
Omg! Omg!


----------



## DarkRey (Feb 6, 2009)

omg omg omg
u are me then who am i ?
Banned


----------



## MegaAce™ (Feb 6, 2009)

I'm not you, so banned


----------



## DarkRey (Feb 6, 2009)

i never said u were me 
banned


----------



## MegaAce™ (Feb 6, 2009)

I also never said that! banned


----------



## TrolleyDave (Feb 6, 2009)

Banned because Toni's on-line and I want to get in first!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Feb 6, 2009)

BANNED for a vicious plan!!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Feb 6, 2009)

Banned cos I thought I was going to be too slow and I wasn't going to make it!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Feb 6, 2009)

Banned because my mod duties slowed me a bit!!


----------



## p1ngpong (Feb 6, 2009)

Banned for selling out and forgetting what made you!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Feb 6, 2009)

Banned for psychologically scarring me for life by suggesting I watch W.!  Even if it did turn out to be one of the greatest comedies I've ever seen!


----------



## p1ngpong (Feb 6, 2009)

Banned because I just watched Milk, and it takes away the horrible taste W. left in my mouth.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Feb 6, 2009)

Banned because I bet I never left a bad taste in your mouth!!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Feb 6, 2009)

Banned for reminding me that I still haven't grabbed it yet.  Sean Penn is a well under-appreciated actor. because that's what I thought was going to happen with the other ban!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Feb 7, 2009)

Banned because we already know each other too well!!


----------



## p1ngpong (Feb 7, 2009)

Banned because I feel I dont know you any more!


----------



## DarkRey (Feb 7, 2009)

i know who you are!!!! you are that guy from yesterday!! 
banned


----------



## BORTZ (Feb 7, 2009)

Banned for knowing him!


----------



## xalphax (Feb 7, 2009)

virtual ban


----------



## DarkRey (Feb 7, 2009)

unreal ban


----------



## AXYPB (Feb 8, 2009)

Actual size ban.


----------



## iPikachu (Feb 8, 2009)

text ban


----------



## granville (Feb 8, 2009)

Banned for banning someone in a text.


----------



## Holaitsme (Feb 8, 2009)

Katamari ban.


----------



## Hehe Moo (Feb 8, 2009)

Banned because I've been waiting for an opportunity to ban you for AGES. HOLA.


----------



## Holaitsme (Feb 8, 2009)

Banned because the opportunity was always there, it's just that you rarely check this thread. :0


----------



## p1ngpong (Feb 8, 2009)

I regularly ban you, like now!


----------



## agentgamma (Feb 8, 2009)

Banned as I need a PS2.
p1ngas p1ngpong... can you buy me a 3DO?


----------



## p1ngpong (Feb 8, 2009)

I could buy you anything you want because as it is well known on the forum, I am extravagantly wealthy.

But I ban you instead!


----------



## Hehe Moo (Feb 8, 2009)

Banned because I have a PS2. And I DO regularly check this thread, it's just you're never the last to ban D;


----------



## p1ngpong (Feb 8, 2009)

Banned for talking over me.


----------



## Holaitsme (Feb 8, 2009)

Banned because I talk on you


----------



## DarkRey (Feb 8, 2009)

banned because i talk in you


----------



## p1ngpong (Feb 8, 2009)

I just took a ban on you.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Feb 8, 2009)

Bannings, bannings, we don't need no steenking bannings.  But you do so you're banned!


----------



## DarkRey (Feb 8, 2009)

let me ban you


----------



## MegaAce™ (Feb 8, 2009)

DarkRey said:
			
		

> let me ban you


----------



## Minox (Feb 8, 2009)




----------



## p1ngpong (Feb 8, 2009)

Not playing the game ban.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Feb 8, 2009)

Banned for bringing it to a new level!!!!


----------



## ShakeBunny (Feb 8, 2009)

Banned for beating my high score.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Feb 8, 2009)

Banned because I don't know how high your score is!


----------



## Holaitsme (Feb 8, 2009)

Banned in the name of my new hard drive!


----------



## DokiDoki98 (Feb 9, 2009)

Banned in the name of my new DSi


----------



## agentgamma (Feb 9, 2009)

Banned in the name of your new ban!!


----------



## Hehe Moo (Feb 9, 2009)

Banned in the name of your face!


----------



## DokiDoki98 (Feb 9, 2009)

banned in the name of your NEW face


----------



## MegaAce™ (Feb 9, 2009)

Banned from my face!


----------



## Arno (Feb 9, 2009)

Your face isn't worth BANning anything from.


----------



## BiscuitCookie (Feb 9, 2009)

You aren't worth BANning.
...
No wait!!!
Banned


----------



## AXYPB (Feb 9, 2009)

You aren't worth not banning.

Not banned.


----------



## DarkRey (Feb 9, 2009)

u are worth banning so take it
banned


----------



## DarkRey (Feb 9, 2009)

stfu you worthless useless bastard who bans innocent kids just for fun 
banned


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 9, 2009)

Banned for self-embanination.


----------



## DarkRey (Feb 9, 2009)

banned because i was feeling so lonely


----------



## MegaAce™ (Feb 9, 2009)

Banned, taste the power of the Pain Train!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Feb 9, 2009)

Banned for stealing all the snow from my front garden.


----------



## p1ngpong (Feb 9, 2009)

Banned for not keeping your precious snow in a safe place.


----------



## Minox (Feb 9, 2009)

Banned be the power of my new cat


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Feb 9, 2009)

Banned because I've seen your pussy, and it's cute!


----------



## p1ngpong (Feb 9, 2009)

Banned for innuendo.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Feb 9, 2009)

Banned fr the General uniform!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Feb 9, 2009)

Banned for the school uniform!


----------



## p1ngpong (Feb 9, 2009)

Banned for the schoolgirl uniform.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Feb 10, 2009)

Banned for revealing my cross dressing antics to GBAtemp after you promised to keep it quiet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I even sent you those pics of me wearing mesh knicks.


----------



## p1ngpong (Feb 10, 2009)

Banned for not posting those pics in the temper pics thread, or the temper beasts thread even


----------



## AXYPB (Feb 10, 2009)

Banned for trying to kill my best friend.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Feb 10, 2009)

Carry on my banward son, there'll be peace when you are banned, lay your weary head to rest, cause you're banned for good.


----------



## p1ngpong (Feb 10, 2009)

I ban you from the grave!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Feb 10, 2009)

Well I setence you to live in the last ban on the left!


----------



## Arno (Feb 10, 2009)

I BAN you enough so that you turn over in yer grave. Many times.


----------



## AXYPB (Feb 10, 2009)

Go West, young ban.


----------



## ShakeBunny (Feb 10, 2009)

Then turn right. Turn left.

Arriving at Ban.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Feb 10, 2009)

Banned for not finding Kate Micucci the cutest woman on the planet!


----------



## Holaitsme (Feb 10, 2009)

Banned because I think she looks hyperactive.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Feb 10, 2009)

Banned for disrespecting one of my fellow hyperactivity sufferers!


----------



## agentgamma (Feb 10, 2009)

Banned as I dont have a 360 so I cant make an avatar sig thingy majigg


----------



## Frog (Feb 10, 2009)

Banned for not having a 360 so you cant make an avatar sig thingy majigg


----------



## p1ngpong (Feb 10, 2009)

Banned for having someone else make you the best sig and avatar set on GBAtemp


----------



## agentgamma (Feb 10, 2009)

Banned as everyone on GBATemp should add 'FOR GREAT JUSTICE!' at the end of every sentence for a day FOR GREAT JUSTICE!


----------



## p1ngpong (Feb 10, 2009)

Banned for a travesty of justice.


----------



## ShakeBunny (Feb 10, 2009)

Banned for being p1ngp0ng.

Is it really appropriate to ban you for any other reason?


----------



## agentgamma (Feb 10, 2009)

Banned FOR GREAT JUSTICE!


----------



## Frog (Feb 10, 2009)

Banned for abusing great justice.


----------



## agentgamma (Feb 10, 2009)

Banned as I abuse pot too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




AND TEH RADEOACTIVTEH!


----------



## ShakeBunny (Feb 10, 2009)

Banned, because I used to think you were cool.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Feb 10, 2009)

Banned because you think he is cool FOR GREAT JUSTICE!


----------



## xalphax (Feb 10, 2009)

banned for shite weather outside!


----------



## WildWon (Feb 10, 2009)

Banned for having a ™ in your name.

Banned for being faster than me.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Feb 10, 2009)

Banned for not²


----------



## ShakeBunny (Feb 10, 2009)

Banned, because your avatar/sig/name are too ambiguous.


----------



## AXYPB (Feb 10, 2009)

Banned because your avatar-sig-name is too obvious.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Feb 10, 2009)

Banned, I don't understand your avatar!


----------



## DarkRey (Feb 10, 2009)

how rude 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



banned


----------



## TrolleyDave (Feb 10, 2009)

Banned because I am the anti-crisp.


----------



## DarkRey (Feb 10, 2009)

banned because im crispy like a brand new packets of crisps


----------



## B-Blue (Feb 10, 2009)

crisps of packets new brand a like crispy im because banned


----------



## DarkRey (Feb 10, 2009)

go back to your filthy cave!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







banned


----------



## MegaAce™ (Feb 10, 2009)

dennab


----------



## xalphax (Feb 10, 2009)

BAN PROCESS STARTED

[PLEASE WAIT...]

|--->------------------------------------10%|
|-------->-------------------------------15%|
|------------->--------------------------23%|
|------------------->--------------------43%|
|------------------------>---------------52%|
|------------------------------>---------76%|
|----------------------------------->----91%|
|------------------------------------->--96%|
|-------------------------------------->-99%|

UNEXPECTED FAILURE, BAN ABORTED!


----------



## Minox (Feb 10, 2009)

Banned for not completing what you started.


----------



## p1ngpong (Feb 11, 2009)

Banned for having a cute kitty


----------



## MegaAce™ (Feb 11, 2009)

Big Ban Mini


----------



## agentgamma (Feb 11, 2009)

Nano Ban


----------



## MegaAce™ (Feb 11, 2009)

Bano Bano Ban!


----------



## agentgamma (Feb 11, 2009)

Bono Bano!


----------



## ShakeBunny (Feb 11, 2009)

Viva la Ban!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Feb 11, 2009)

Banvolution!


----------



## Maz7006 (Feb 11, 2009)

Banned or starting the Banvolution!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Feb 11, 2009)

Banned for not continue it!


----------



## ENDscape (Feb 11, 2009)

Banned because its gay. Thats why it ended so fast.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Feb 11, 2009)

X Banner: Air!


----------



## ENDscape (Feb 11, 2009)

GAHHH! i was gonna go pwn you with My MAGIC the gathering bans, but this will do


----------



## MegaAce™ (Feb 11, 2009)

FAILBAN!
At least it's Yu-Gi-Oh!

EDIT: Now I see it..


----------



## p1ngpong (Feb 11, 2009)

Last BAN standing!


----------



## Holaitsme (Feb 12, 2009)

Banned from ubuntu!


----------



## p1ngpong (Feb 12, 2009)

Banned because the banning game is dying!


----------



## Holaitsme (Feb 12, 2009)

Banned for giving me hints that I kill the thread


----------



## p1ngpong (Feb 12, 2009)

Banned for murder


----------



## agentgamma (Feb 12, 2009)

Banned as 4 out of 5 of my latest topics use the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gif.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Feb 12, 2009)

Albert Banstein!


----------



## Frog (Feb 12, 2009)

Banned for creating a pathetic excuse for a ban!
Albert Banstein!?
you should be ashamed, very ashamed!!!!!!


----------



## ENDscape (Feb 12, 2009)

Banned because i havent seen Toni for a while.  This game is no fun without him : (


----------



## MegaAce™ (Feb 12, 2009)

BANscape!


----------



## ENDscape (Feb 12, 2009)

Sorry but i used that one before...FAIL BAN


----------



## MegaAce™ (Feb 12, 2009)

MegaBan!


----------



## DarkRey (Feb 12, 2009)

Ban-man to the rescue!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ShakeBunny (Feb 12, 2009)

Whoa black Betty. BAN-ba-lam!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Feb 12, 2009)

Spanban!


----------



## Quincy (Feb 12, 2009)

MegaAce™ said:
			
		

> Spanban!


I BAN YOU FOR POSTING SOME WEARD IMAGE


----------



## agentgamma (Feb 13, 2009)

Banned as this game is pretty much dead.

Lets start a new game.... WITH BLACKJACK!!
AND HOOKERS!!

In fact... forget the game


----------



## p1ngpong (Feb 13, 2009)

Banned for ripping Bender off.


----------



## Nottulys (Feb 13, 2009)

banned because I want that show back.   Damn, its been a while since I've banned somebody.


----------



## DarkRey (Feb 13, 2009)

yeah pretty much its been a while 
welcome back ban


----------



## MegaAce™ (Feb 13, 2009)

gtfo ban


----------



## DarkRey (Feb 13, 2009)

agentgamma said:
			
		

> Banned as this game is pretty much dead.
> 
> Lets start a new game.... WITH BLACKJACK!!
> AND HOOKERS!!
> ...


stfu bitch  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



this game won't die 
its just that we gave it some resting time
banned ^_-


----------



## MegaAce™ (Feb 13, 2009)

Now I ban you for not banning me!


----------



## DarkRey (Feb 13, 2009)

banned because i thought u were him but didnt know he wasnt you


----------



## MegaAce™ (Feb 13, 2009)

Ban Hell! Who are you?


----------



## DarkRey (Feb 13, 2009)

im the one who was banning you for the last few hours


----------



## MegaAce™ (Feb 13, 2009)

I don't know, but I have to ban you, so gtfo!


----------



## DarkRey (Feb 13, 2009)

what you mean you dont know? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 read the last few posts 
banned


----------



## MegaAce™ (Feb 13, 2009)

awesome ban for something awesome!


----------



## ShakeBunny (Feb 13, 2009)

Awesome ban from someone awesome!


----------



## xalphax (Feb 13, 2009)

a ban is a ban is a ban is a ban.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Feb 14, 2009)

Banned because I was absent for few days again, and in the meantime you slayed ponies!!!!!!?????

WOW!


----------



## ENDscape (Feb 14, 2009)

I tot i ban a toni??
I did, i did ban a toni : D


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Feb 14, 2009)

Banned because I just saw that :toni: icon thread, and I was very flattered, and also I did an icon that's a bit more "temperish"....so banned by my personal icon!


----------



## p1ngpong (Feb 14, 2009)

Banned for being a GBAtemp icon.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Feb 14, 2009)

Banned for the same reason!


----------



## p1ngpong (Feb 14, 2009)

Banned for unrelated reason.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Feb 14, 2009)

Banned because we should kidnap Costello and ask shaunj66 to make my icon official or we won't let him go!!!!!


----------



## p1ngpong (Feb 14, 2009)

Banned because those fools havent made me a mod yet, oh how I hate them Toni!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Feb 14, 2009)

Banned because you can be a mod on my shelf p1ngy!! There is some dust in the corner, go and moderate it


----------



## agentgamma (Feb 14, 2009)

Banned as I just banned a global moderator! That makes ME A GLOBAL MODERATOR!

...prepare for the corruption


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Feb 14, 2009)

Banned because it doesn't work that way, in that case, there would be A LOT GLOBAL MODS! from this thread!


----------



## Maz7006 (Feb 14, 2009)

Banned for banning a person that previously banned you.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Feb 14, 2009)

Banned before agentgamma bans you!


----------



## DarkRey (Feb 14, 2009)

banned before i  ban you 
did that make sense?  no right?? so here have this ban


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Feb 14, 2009)

Banned for rotating around me!!


----------



## ShakeBunny (Feb 14, 2009)

Banned because I wanted to make the :toni: smiley.


----------



## DarkRey (Feb 14, 2009)

banned because i wanted to make a :erected: smiley


----------



## ShakeBunny (Feb 14, 2009)

Haha, banned because that's um... gross.


----------



## DarkRey (Feb 14, 2009)

banned because thats not gross but ..................sexyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## ShakeBunny (Feb 14, 2009)

Banned, because that's like saying flashers are sexy.


----------



## BMatt (Feb 14, 2009)

Banned for forcing penguins into battles with deadly weaponry.


----------



## ShakeBunny (Feb 14, 2009)

Banned as I don't force them into battle.

I merely control, equip, and aim their inner chaos.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






PENGUINS! WHAT IS YOUR PROFESSION!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Feb 14, 2009)

I'll take a ban, and eat it!


----------



## agentgamma (Feb 15, 2009)

Fruit Banning, YUMMY YUMMY!!


----------



## BMatt (Feb 15, 2009)

^^ Banned for.... that. *barfs, then dies in a corner from staring at the wiggles for to long*


----------



## agentgamma (Feb 15, 2009)

Banned for getting banned by the weird lawyer wiggle.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Feb 15, 2009)

Banned for putting a mask on Miles Justice face!


----------



## agentgamma (Feb 15, 2009)

Banned as he was shot in the head and needs the visor to see


----------



## Maz7006 (Feb 15, 2009)

Banned for banning too many people


----------



## Isaiah (Feb 15, 2009)

Banned for banning 1377 pages worth of users.


----------



## p1ngpong (Feb 15, 2009)

Banned because a thousand of those pages are Toni bans


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Feb 15, 2009)

Banned for speaking the truth, but reveling our secrets to the enemy


----------



## mthrnite (Feb 15, 2009)

Banned for fraternizing with the allies.


----------



## Hadrian (Feb 15, 2009)

Banned for still having Tempcast 12 unedited.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Feb 15, 2009)

Bandrian!


----------



## xalphax (Feb 15, 2009)

randoban 


----------



## Maz7006 (Feb 15, 2009)

Banned for having a game console in your sig.


----------



## DarkRey (Feb 15, 2009)

banned for old ban


----------



## p1ngpong (Feb 15, 2009)

Banned for saving the game from n00bs


----------



## DarkRey (Feb 15, 2009)

banned because we should do a victory dance.....NOW!!


----------



## p1ngpong (Feb 15, 2009)

Banned because no we shouldnt.


----------



## xalphax (Feb 15, 2009)

ZuPPaBan Â


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Feb 16, 2009)

No ban whatsoever!


----------



## agentgamma (Feb 16, 2009)

Banned as I 
AIN'T 
IRON 
MAN!


----------



## Frog (Feb 16, 2009)

banned for not being iron man...


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Feb 16, 2009)

Banned for running without taking any brakes!


----------



## Isaiah (Feb 16, 2009)

Banned for using brakes while running!


----------



## DarkRey (Feb 16, 2009)

banned for false statement which once was proved to be true by the mythbusters!!!


----------



## xalphax (Feb 16, 2009)

this ban is on the house!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Feb 16, 2009)

Free ban for everybody!


----------



## p1ngpong (Feb 16, 2009)

Have your free ban back with interest.


----------



## playallday (Feb 16, 2009)

Banned for banning a weakling like Toni 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 !


----------



## DarkRey (Feb 16, 2009)

banned because i dont want to ban a weakling like you but the rules say that i have to ban you no matter what your status is so BANNED


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 16, 2009)

Banned beca-- OMFG TONI PLUTONIJ!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Feb 16, 2009)

BANNED BECAUSE YOU'RE SAYING MY NAME IN VAIN!!!!!!


----------



## Diablo1123 (Feb 17, 2009)

Banned for because CAPS LOCKS IS CRUISE CONTROL FOR COOL?


----------



## agentgamma (Feb 17, 2009)

BaNnEd As AlL mY fRiEnDs TyPe LiKe ThIs!
ItS aNnOyInG!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Feb 17, 2009)

Banned because anyone who types like that can't be your friend!!


----------



## ShakeBunny (Feb 17, 2009)

Banned, because I think you're due for a new persona.

Kermit The Frog is green...


----------



## DarkRey (Feb 17, 2009)

banned because i just wanted to do it


----------



## MegaAce™ (Feb 17, 2009)

Banned because I returned to the game.


----------



## DarkRey (Feb 17, 2009)

banned because we you have returned to get your ass banned again!! MWAHHHHHHHHHH
*im so evil*


----------



## DarkRey (Feb 17, 2009)

damn no one is playing with me 
self ban for having more enemies than friends


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Feb 17, 2009)

Banned because those few friends you have means more then all enemies of this world!


----------



## p1ngpong (Feb 17, 2009)

Oh have an unfriendly ban.


----------



## Minox (Feb 17, 2009)

[email protected]


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Feb 17, 2009)

84N


----------



## p1ngpong (Feb 17, 2009)

B&


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Feb 17, 2009)

Bananogram


----------



## p1ngpong (Feb 17, 2009)

Ban-O-Rama


----------



## B-Blue (Feb 17, 2009)

Oops.. nvm...


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Feb 17, 2009)

Banned for failing in BAN game


----------



## ShakeBunny (Feb 17, 2009)

Banned, because I broke my BanHammer on your mohawk.


----------



## p1ngpong (Feb 17, 2009)

Banned for epic emoticon


----------



## ShakeBunny (Feb 17, 2009)

Banned, because thanks.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Feb 18, 2009)

Banned because I see p1ngy hiding there in the crowd!


----------



## p1ngpong (Feb 18, 2009)

Banned for not realising the crowd is worshipping me like a God!


----------



## agentgamma (Feb 18, 2009)

Banned as I have more worshipers


----------



## p1ngpong (Feb 18, 2009)

Banned for looking shocked about it.


----------



## agentgamma (Feb 18, 2009)

Banned as the weird lawyer wiggle always looks like that.


----------



## p1ngpong (Feb 18, 2009)

Banned because you "worshippers" are in fact convicted criminals you helped imprison!


----------



## agentgamma (Feb 18, 2009)

Banned as I offered them balls so they like me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler


----------



## xalphax (Feb 18, 2009)

this ban is sponsored by


----------



## agentgamma (Feb 18, 2009)

Banned as Pepsi is 1000000x better than Coca-Cola.


----------



## DarkRey (Feb 18, 2009)

banned as im 1000000000x better than bottle of pepsi
IM WORTH IT


----------



## MegaAce™ (Feb 18, 2009)

Mountain Ban


----------



## DarkRey (Feb 18, 2009)

ban from the depths of the asshole


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Feb 18, 2009)

Banned for disgusting ban!


----------



## Minox (Feb 18, 2009)

Toni ban.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Feb 18, 2009)

Minox ban.


----------



## Minox (Feb 18, 2009)

Barbie ban.


----------



## p1ngpong (Feb 18, 2009)

Hen ban!


----------



## Minox (Feb 18, 2009)

Tie-banned


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Feb 18, 2009)

Wing Ban!


----------



## Holaitsme (Feb 18, 2009)

Last name can spell first name ban!


----------



## p1ngpong (Feb 18, 2009)

Turtle ban!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 18, 2009)

o.O 

Fox-Ban.


----------



## p1ngpong (Feb 19, 2009)

Banned for hiding from the temp


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Feb 19, 2009)

Banned in the name of General!!


----------



## p1ngpong (Feb 19, 2009)

Banned in the name of plastic women!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Feb 19, 2009)

Banned in the name of thick glasses!!


----------



## p1ngpong (Feb 19, 2009)

Banned in the name of a rock solid mohawk!


----------



## Exbaddude (Feb 19, 2009)

Banned because your a stinkhead.


----------



## ENDscape (Feb 19, 2009)

Banned because you used a little kid ban.


----------



## p1ngpong (Feb 19, 2009)

have a big boy ban!


----------



## Hehe Moo (Feb 19, 2009)

Have my man-ban.


----------



## agentgamma (Feb 19, 2009)

Gang-Ban!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Feb 19, 2009)

SpiderBAN


----------



## agentgamma (Feb 19, 2009)

NANANANANANANANANANANA

TWAAAAAAAAT BAN!!
TWAAAAAAAAT BAN!!

NANANANANANANANANANANA

TWAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAT BAN!!


----------



## xalphax (Feb 19, 2009)

banned as predicted


----------



## p1ngpong (Feb 19, 2009)

Unpredictably banned!


----------



## p1ngpong (Feb 19, 2009)

Self ban for taking part in an obviously dead game.

Time to delete this thread from the server!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Feb 19, 2009)

Banned because I'm cool in the newly posted pictures!


----------



## agentgamma (Feb 20, 2009)

Banned because I'm not in the newly posted pictures!


----------



## p1ngpong (Feb 20, 2009)

Shut your ban mouth! D:


----------



## agentgamma (Feb 20, 2009)

No YOU SHUT YOUR BAN MOTH!


----------



## p1ngpong (Feb 20, 2009)

Ban your mother mouth you!


----------



## agentgamma (Feb 20, 2009)

B to the AN'D


----------



## p1ngpong (Feb 20, 2009)

Bancock!


----------



## DarkRey (Feb 20, 2009)

banned because a ban is like a sex pill


----------



## agentgamma (Feb 20, 2009)

Banned as this game has gone really slow.


----------



## DarkRey (Feb 20, 2009)

banned because its always better to take a ban slowly


----------



## agentgamma (Feb 20, 2009)

Banly Man!!

...wait something isnt right


----------



## DarkRey (Feb 20, 2009)

no its all right
i am a BANly Man!!


----------



## Minox (Feb 20, 2009)

You're banned then


----------



## DarkRey (Feb 20, 2009)

egg ban


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Feb 20, 2009)

nog BAN!


----------



## p1ngpong (Feb 21, 2009)

Dog Ban!


----------



## ENDscape (Feb 21, 2009)

Cat BAN!


----------



## p1ngpong (Feb 21, 2009)

Ape Ban!


----------



## Hehe Moo (Feb 21, 2009)

p1ngpong Ban!


----------



## p1ngpong (Feb 21, 2009)

Hehe BANNED!


----------



## Hehe Moo (Feb 21, 2009)

COW BAN!


----------



## p1ngpong (Feb 21, 2009)

Banned you Moo!


----------



## Man18 (Feb 21, 2009)

The game that only a member should play... mods need not ban.


----------



## p1ngpong (Feb 21, 2009)

Banned for trying to troll people, and failing.


----------



## agentgamma (Feb 21, 2009)

Banned as I like sub4sub.
Too bad that sub I got in the mail was a few weeks old.


----------



## p1ngpong (Feb 21, 2009)

Banned for fail too


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Feb 21, 2009)

Banned because I've never seen you fail!!!


----------



## p1ngpong (Feb 21, 2009)

Banned for lies!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Feb 21, 2009)

Banned because you're right, you failed to moderate that dust in the corner of my shelf


----------



## p1ngpong (Feb 21, 2009)

Banned for living in a dusty home!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Feb 21, 2009)

Banned because only place with the dust is that shelf! It's all because of you!!


----------



## p1ngpong (Feb 21, 2009)

Banned because the dust is the only toy or friend I have on your pathetic shelf!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Feb 21, 2009)

My shelf has nice edges, go stare at them or something, banned for ditching my shelf!


----------



## p1ngpong (Feb 21, 2009)

Go stare at this ban or something!


----------



## Arno (Feb 21, 2009)

Go stare at my BANning magnesium ribbon and blind yourself.


----------



## DarkRey (Feb 21, 2009)

just stare at my BANz of steel and get jealous


----------



## xalphax (Feb 22, 2009)

take this green ban!

its now 25% more energy efficient!


----------



## ENDscape (Feb 22, 2009)

/\
||
||
||
The person above is BANNED

The person below is BANNED
||
||
||
\/


----------



## Isaiah (Feb 22, 2009)

Banned for saying "play these games" while there are no games there.


----------



## ENDscape (Feb 22, 2009)

Too slow BAN!


----------



## agentgamma (Feb 22, 2009)

SUPER BAN AWESOME IN ENGLISH GOOD!!


----------



## Sportsmaniac1322 (Feb 22, 2009)

Banned for all caps!!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Feb 22, 2009)

MY ENGLISH NO GOD

1. BAN NO dead ?
2.
3. WHERE I DOWNLOAD BAN ?
4. ALL GAMES WORK ON BAN ? THE NEW STAR WARS WORK ? GAME 2048 BIT BE WORK ?
5. THE NEW BAN GAME BE WORK ?
6. ALL HomeBAN's WORKS ?
7. BAN NO HAVE PROBLEMS ?
8. GIVE ME PLEAS A BAN FOR Rumble Pack FOR GAMES
12. WHAT IS M3 BAN ?
13. BAN GOD FROM SOPERCARD
15. HOW I DO SLOW IN BANS ? HOW I DO RAEL TIME BAN ?


----------



## p1ngpong (Feb 22, 2009)

Short English ban!


----------



## xalphax (Feb 22, 2009)

ban hecho en méxico


----------



## p1ngpong (Feb 22, 2009)

Banned for betraying Croatia!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Feb 22, 2009)

Jedan Hrvatski BAN!


----------



## Minox (Feb 22, 2009)

Supercard DS Ban.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Feb 22, 2009)

Banless BAN!


----------



## p1ngpong (Feb 22, 2009)

Worthless ban!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Feb 22, 2009)

The only kind of BAN i could give to p1ngy.....


----------



## Minox (Feb 22, 2009)

Banned for stating such an obvious lie, there's several ways for you to express your banning feelings for p1ngy


----------



## Arno (Feb 22, 2009)

Perhaps by sending it a bouquet of BANs.


----------



## xalphax (Feb 22, 2009)

hightech ban!


----------



## p1ngpong (Feb 22, 2009)

Low tech ban!


----------



## DarkRey (Feb 22, 2009)

low but high tech ban!


----------



## p1ngpong (Feb 22, 2009)

Long distance manual ban!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Feb 22, 2009)

Iron Man made of clay BAN!


----------



## DarkRey (Feb 22, 2009)

ma ass made of peanut butter ban


----------



## p1ngpong (Feb 22, 2009)

Your ass with jelly ban!


----------



## Arno (Feb 22, 2009)

His ass with fluff ban! (I shouldn't have gone there...)


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Feb 22, 2009)

SPAMBAN!


----------



## DarkRey (Feb 22, 2009)

BOTBAN!!
Toni quit spamming up the forum


----------



## xalphax (Feb 22, 2009)

chinese plagiarism BÁ|/|


----------



## tj_cool (Feb 22, 2009)

Banned cause an N is like this |\|


----------



## xalphax (Feb 22, 2009)

banned because that is how chinese plagiarisms are like


----------



## p1ngpong (Feb 22, 2009)

The fortune cookie predicts a ban!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Feb 22, 2009)

Here, have this cookie then


----------



## tj_cool (Feb 22, 2009)

Banned cause you didn't use the word BAN in your latest BAN


----------



## p1ngpong (Feb 22, 2009)

Implied ban!


----------



## xalphax (Feb 22, 2009)

future ban


----------



## ENDscape (Feb 22, 2009)

Yes Banned is what you'll get in the future, the future is now. BANNED


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Feb 22, 2009)

Waving BAN!


----------



## xalphax (Feb 22, 2009)

ban in disguise


----------



## ENDscape (Feb 22, 2009)

Using three words ban


----------



## SkankyYankee (Feb 22, 2009)

You are banned from my stand!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Feb 22, 2009)

Banned ON your stand!!


----------



## p1ngpong (Feb 23, 2009)

I stand by your ban!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Feb 23, 2009)

I BAN your stand!

*Posts merged*

Also....888 BAN!!!!


----------



## p1ngpong (Feb 23, 2009)

Banned because when I reach 999 I will do a scubersteve and quit the forum!


----------



## xalphax (Feb 23, 2009)

banned because now that you mention it, what happened to scuber?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Feb 23, 2009)

Banned because p1ngy just told you...He hit 999 posts, and left....never wanted to have 1000 or more..

After some time, he even requested to have his account deleted!


----------



## xalphax (Feb 23, 2009)

banned because bummer, i liked him.


----------



## Sportsmaniac1322 (Feb 23, 2009)

Banned because why the hell would you not want to have 1000 posts??


----------



## ENDscape (Feb 23, 2009)

Banned because once you reach 1000posts its boring...


----------



## Hehe Moo (Feb 23, 2009)

Banned because that isn't true, people who go on the forums just to raise their post count suck!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Feb 23, 2009)

Banned because I don't even like GBAtemp, I'm here just for my lovely postcount!!!!!!!!


----------



## agentgamma (Feb 23, 2009)

Banned as you should hand that badge to me.
FOR THE GOOD OF THE TEMP

let the corruption begin


----------



## tj_cool (Feb 23, 2009)

Banned cause you should buy metroid prime 3 if u want corruption


----------



## agentgamma (Feb 23, 2009)

Banned as I just pull a MicroSD card out when copying a file for corruption


----------



## tj_cool (Feb 23, 2009)

Then i'll just give you a corrupted BAN!


----------



## Frog (Feb 23, 2009)

Banned as you can try and give him a corrupted ban, but you trying was also corrupted!

wow, i havn't been here for ages.


----------



## strata8 (Feb 23, 2009)

Frog said:
			
		

> Banned as you can try and give him a corrupted ban, but you trying was also corrupted!
> 
> wow, i havn't been here for ages.



Banned because this post is literally worthless, and doesn't add anything to anything whatsoever, except for the randomness count.


----------



## Frog (Feb 23, 2009)

I'm not sure if you realized, but this is the Testing area Edge of Forum!

oh right, *BANNED!*


----------



## p1ngpong (Feb 23, 2009)

Four hours without a ban? This game has officially died! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Banned for reading this obituary!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 23, 2009)

What!? 
Banned for not resuscitating the thread!!


....oh...wait...


----------



## p1ngpong (Feb 23, 2009)

Life supporting ban!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Feb 23, 2009)

Reviving Magic BAN!!!


----------



## p1ngpong (Feb 23, 2009)

Resurrected ban!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Feb 24, 2009)

Nekromantix BAN!


----------



## gk.7 (Feb 24, 2009)

banned because this thread is stupidly long...


----------



## agentgamma (Feb 24, 2009)

Banned as Sephiroth's di sword is long


----------



## ENDscape (Feb 24, 2009)

Banned because thats what you wish


----------



## agentgamma (Feb 24, 2009)

Banned for never changing your avatar >_


----------



## p1ngpong (Feb 24, 2009)

Banned for a change!


----------



## Frog (Feb 24, 2009)

Unbanned for a bigger change!


----------



## DarkRey (Feb 24, 2009)

banned for changing from a tiny frogpony to a more gory one


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Feb 24, 2009)

Banned for evolving into the beast within Radioactive Force!!


----------



## agentgamma (Feb 24, 2009)

Banned as I now have a Game Boy Colour.
But I need GAMES FOR IT.
WAT R SUM GOD GAEMS FOR LAMEBOY?!?!?!? I CATN REED TEH GBC ESENTALS LST!!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Feb 24, 2009)

Banned because it would be time for you to move from these forums, N00B!!!!


----------



## Frog (Feb 24, 2009)

Banned for filling his head with ideas of leaving.
NO ONE EVER LEAVES...


----------



## agentgamma (Feb 24, 2009)

BANNED AS IM LEAVING.
OUR RELATIONSHIP IS OVER FROG!!


----------



## Frog (Feb 24, 2009)

Banned for leaving me...
Why god! WHY!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(was it the amphibiousness that lost you? cause i can change man, i can change!!!)


----------



## MegaAce™ (Feb 24, 2009)

changing changed ban

This post has been edited by * MegaAce™*


----------



## frebels (Feb 24, 2009)

^ baned for editing your post


----------



## MegaAce™ (Feb 24, 2009)

frebels said:
			
		

> ^ baned for editing your post


You just got banned by *MegaAce™*


----------



## ShakeBunny (Feb 24, 2009)

You just got banned by not MegaAce.


----------



## p1ngpong (Feb 24, 2009)

Megap1ng ban!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Feb 24, 2009)

shake it ban!


----------



## p1ngpong (Feb 24, 2009)

Bake it ban!


----------



## DarkRey (Feb 24, 2009)

take it ban


----------



## p1ngpong (Feb 24, 2009)

Take it off ban!


----------



## DarkRey (Feb 24, 2009)

strip off ban *uhh smexy*


----------



## MegaAce™ (Feb 24, 2009)

take a look at my ban


----------



## DarkRey (Feb 24, 2009)

ur is small, mine is big 
banned


----------



## MegaAce™ (Feb 24, 2009)

stbu and now?
*Banned*


----------



## p1ngpong (Feb 24, 2009)

Always and forever, you are banned!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Feb 24, 2009)

It's my chance, I'll ban you!
Now or never!


----------



## p1ngpong (Feb 24, 2009)

Chances are your banned right now.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Feb 24, 2009)

Now right banned, your are Chances.


----------



## p1ngpong (Feb 24, 2009)

Banned for being confused!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Feb 24, 2009)

confusing ban!


----------



## p1ngpong (Feb 24, 2009)

Unconfusing straight forward ban.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Feb 24, 2009)

I'm Doctor Octabanopus!


----------



## tj_cool (Feb 24, 2009)

To the banquarium with you


----------



## Arno (Feb 24, 2009)

$50 to let you in the BANaquarium.


----------



## Minox (Feb 24, 2009)

Free ban.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Feb 24, 2009)

BAN that pokes the eye!!


----------



## ENDscape (Feb 24, 2009)

Banned because whatever floats your boat.


----------



## p1ngpong (Feb 24, 2009)

Pokeban!


----------



## ENDscape (Feb 24, 2009)

*Digiban Digital bansters, digibans are the champions. Change into a digital bansters, to save the digital world. repeat*


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Feb 25, 2009)

Radio BANtenna!


----------



## Minox (Feb 25, 2009)

Anti-radio ban.


----------



## Frog (Feb 25, 2009)

Banned for not coming to my birthday party!!!


----------



## tj_cool (Feb 25, 2009)

banned for not inviting me


----------



## xalphax (Feb 25, 2009)

bantastic!


----------



## ShakeBunny (Feb 25, 2009)

Banned, because I typed "ban" into a rhyming dictionary and got,

"Employee stock ownership plan"


----------



## MegaAce™ (Feb 25, 2009)

Banning Mama!


----------



## DarkRey (Feb 25, 2009)

Banning Papa!!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Feb 25, 2009)

Bannin' Bro yo!


----------



## Minox (Feb 25, 2009)

Weird ban.


----------



## DarkRey (Feb 25, 2009)

Insane ban..


----------



## Minox (Feb 25, 2009)

Boring ban.


----------



## DarkRey (Feb 25, 2009)

Go MINOX GO GO GO GO GO
cheering ban


----------



## oliebol (Feb 25, 2009)

enthusiasm ban


----------



## DarkRey (Feb 25, 2009)

lame ban


----------



## oliebol (Feb 25, 2009)

llama ban ( this one is very lame !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## MegaAce™ (Feb 25, 2009)

muffban


----------



## p1ngpong (Feb 25, 2009)

Snuff ban!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Feb 26, 2009)

Supercalifragilisticexpealiabancious.


----------



## x-mah-D (Feb 26, 2009)

Moogle ban

Im just doing what Gaycluke told me to do here...


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Feb 26, 2009)

Banned for taking advice on how to BAN people!!


----------



## tj_cool (Feb 26, 2009)

advisory BAN!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Feb 26, 2009)

Parental BAN!


----------



## agentgamma (Feb 26, 2009)

Micheal Atkinson BAN!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Feb 26, 2009)

Rowan Atkinson BAN..


----------



## agentgamma (Feb 26, 2009)

HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEY COUSIN!!
LETS GO BANNING!!


----------



## redact (Feb 26, 2009)

x-mah-D said:
			
		

> Moogle ban
> 
> Im just doing what Gaycluke told me to do here...



banned for making me lol (seriously i fell off my chair and bruised my ass 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )


----------



## agentgamma (Feb 26, 2009)

Banned for not banning me


----------



## tj_cool (Feb 26, 2009)

agentgamma said:
			
		

> Banned for not banning me


Quoted ban!


----------



## SoLuckys (Feb 26, 2009)

pokemon ban


----------



## MegaAce™ (Feb 26, 2009)

spectrobe ban


----------



## SoLuckys (Feb 26, 2009)

digimon ban


----------



## MegaAce™ (Feb 26, 2009)

final fantasy ban


----------



## SpikeyBryan (Feb 26, 2009)

LOLYOU'RE BAN FOR HAVING GAIA


----------



## MegaAce™ (Feb 26, 2009)

BANNED
I DON'T HAVE GAIA


----------



## Maz7006 (Feb 26, 2009)

Banned, for stating that you don't have GAIA


----------



## MegaAce™ (Feb 26, 2009)

Banned, what exactly is Gaia? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



No I made them by using Gaia Avatar Maker.


----------



## DarkRey (Feb 26, 2009)

banned for ignorance 
:shakes head in disappointment:


----------



## B-Blue (Feb 26, 2009)

This *ban* is what all true warriors strive for...


----------



## DarkRey (Feb 26, 2009)

this ban is what all loosers like b-blue strive for..... ..... not to  be continued


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Feb 26, 2009)

Banned for riding a Frogpony!!!


----------



## Szyslak (Feb 26, 2009)

Banned for stealing all my pips.  I know it was you.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Feb 26, 2009)

Banned for chasing me, even tho I already said it.....I can't help it!!!!!!!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Feb 26, 2009)

Banned for stealing my Shining Force!


----------



## DarkRey (Feb 26, 2009)

banned because u didnt have it


----------



## tj_cool (Feb 26, 2009)

Banned as I have 500 posts now!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Feb 26, 2009)

Banned because you're lying, I've searched all over my room, and you're not Over here!


----------



## Minox (Feb 26, 2009)

Banned as that makes no sense?


----------



## Beast (Feb 27, 2009)

banned for Hen  Tie


----------



## p1ngpong (Feb 27, 2009)

Ramban!


----------



## agentgamma (Feb 27, 2009)

Banned as I use cheese and ferrets to shave my bikini area


----------



## p1ngpong (Feb 27, 2009)

Banned for having an area in your bikini.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Feb 27, 2009)

p1ngy, banned for not having an area in your district!




			
				Minox_IX said:
			
		

> Banned as that makes no sense?


Minox_IX, you're loosing your sharpness!!
Look at his "From:"..you'll understand my ban!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Concentrate Minox, CONCENTRATE!!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 27, 2009)

Banned for making people concentrate on a nonsensical game.


----------



## p1ngpong (Feb 27, 2009)

Banned for being nonsensical in a concentrated game!


----------



## DarkRey (Feb 27, 2009)

banned for not drinking concentrated apple juice in this hot summer


----------



## p1ngpong (Feb 27, 2009)

Coffee break ban!


----------



## Szyslak (Feb 27, 2009)

Banned 'cause my coffee sucks today.  Pretty sure it's your fault.


----------



## p1ngpong (Feb 27, 2009)

Banned for not being able to make a decent cup of coffee!


----------



## Minox (Feb 27, 2009)

Banned for awesome sig


----------



## p1ngpong (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks lol, I almost scraped it half way through in fact. But Im glad I finished it now, turned out nice.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Banned for musical sig!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Feb 27, 2009)

Banned for sucky avatar and awful sig!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(actually I love it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but don't tell anybody 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## DarkRey (Feb 27, 2009)

banned for having an avatar which is much more prettier than the real thing


----------



## gk.7 (Feb 27, 2009)

banned cuz transformers arent real


----------



## DarkRey (Feb 27, 2009)

are you sure?
because my wii can transform into a mean killing sex machine
banned


----------



## p1ngpong (Feb 27, 2009)

Banned for having sex with your wii!


----------



## DarkRey (Feb 27, 2009)

banned because it gives me more pleasure than a woman 
but it cant beat a man


----------



## p1ngpong (Feb 27, 2009)

Banned for trying to beat off a man!


----------



## DarkRey (Feb 27, 2009)

banned because i like the old dirty smell of men


----------



## gk.7 (Feb 27, 2009)

Banned cuz ur stinky!

off topic:


			
				DarkRey said:
			
		

> it gives me more pleasure than a woman


Either you havent tried one or ur messed up... lawl


----------



## oliebol (Feb 27, 2009)

banned because you ain't stinky enough!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Feb 27, 2009)

Banned because I have a nut that needs to be cracked!!


----------



## oliebol (Feb 27, 2009)

Banned because I have already cracked it for ya


----------



## DarkRey (Feb 27, 2009)

guess why people call me "the nutcraker"
banned 
:undeathcreep:


----------



## ENDscape (Feb 27, 2009)

A BAN step closer to 1400 pages.


----------



## Minox (Feb 27, 2009)

I still don't get why you're rushing for page 1400, I'm still at page 699  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Banned!


----------



## p1ngpong (Feb 27, 2009)

Banned for not keeping up!


----------



## Minox (Feb 27, 2009)

Banned as banning isn't a rushing matter, it's a delicate and important task that needs to be done correctly or all the penguins will start attacking with sharpened trouts resulting in world destruction.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Feb 27, 2009)

Banned for trying to complicate rather simple game......It's simple as this, BANNED!!


----------



## Minox (Feb 27, 2009)

Banned for denying the truth.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Feb 27, 2009)

BAN DENIED!!


----------



## agentgamma (Feb 27, 2009)

Banned as I put the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 in my MSN


----------



## Holaitsme (Feb 27, 2009)

Banned for putting 'the' in yur msn.


----------



## p1ngpong (Feb 27, 2009)

Banned for being a  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 on MSN!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Feb 27, 2009)

Banned for spamming the EOF, and not getting your post count up!!


----------



## p1ngpong (Feb 27, 2009)

Banned for thinking of TTDSman


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Feb 28, 2009)

Banned because I would never think of that filthy villain!


----------



## Arno (Feb 28, 2009)

Banned, you filthy person you...


----------



## Minox (Feb 28, 2009)

Banned as there's not much to see.


----------



## agentgamma (Feb 28, 2009)

Banned as this game is dead.


----------



## Frog (Feb 28, 2009)

Banned as this game can never die!
you just need to believe.
*BELIEVE!!!*


----------



## DarkRey (Feb 28, 2009)

BELIEVE!! that the frogpony will invade this planet!! 
BEBANNED


----------



## Syman (Feb 28, 2009)

Banned for having an unshakeable beleif


----------



## Frog (Feb 28, 2009)

Banned for not shaking hard enough.


----------



## DarkRey (Feb 28, 2009)

banned for lateness but still the reason is valid so congrats on your first successfull ban
inb4frogpony


----------



## Frog (Feb 28, 2009)

banned for being inb4frogpony.
why would you do such a thing!!!!


----------



## agentgamma (Feb 28, 2009)

Banned as I drew a picture of Phoenix Wright and Pikachu as zombiez.
I also drew the heads of Mario, Apollo Justice, Kyle Hyde and Mudkip as zombies.


----------



## Frog (Feb 28, 2009)

banned as there are some things you don't have to tell the internet...


----------



## agentgamma (Feb 28, 2009)

Banned as I just pooped.
And some of it was green.


----------



## tj_cool (Feb 28, 2009)

Banned for eating too much broccoli


----------



## p1ngpong (Feb 28, 2009)

Have a bowl of banccoli


----------



## DarkRey (Feb 28, 2009)

have a bowl filled up with bans


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Feb 28, 2009)

Mr. BeAN!


----------



## DarkRey (Feb 28, 2009)

Mr.MeAN!



hold on that doesnt sound right......banned


----------



## oliebol (Feb 28, 2009)

Mr. Mime ban!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Feb 28, 2009)

Oldschool BAN!


----------



## Minox (Feb 28, 2009)

Ban


----------



## DarkRey (Feb 28, 2009)

Ban í Tie


----------



## Minox (Feb 28, 2009)

Banned as that ruins the joke


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Feb 28, 2009)

Banned because jokes are for the Joker, and that guy is dead


----------



## DarkRey (Feb 28, 2009)

banned because i didnt see any jokes

Edit: damn mr.toni because of you im late 
so takes this angry ban from me


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Feb 28, 2009)

Banned for being the second person of thread page No. 1400!


----------



## p1ngpong (Feb 28, 2009)

Banned for being the person before me on the 1400th page


----------



## tj_cool (Feb 28, 2009)

Banned as you're after Toni on the 1400th page


----------



## Minox (Feb 28, 2009)

Banned as we're still on page 700 I tell ya!


----------



## oliebol (Feb 28, 2009)

Banned cause I thought I wouldnt be on page 1400


----------



## tj_cool (Feb 28, 2009)

banned cause i'm on it twice when writing this


----------



## DarkRey (Feb 28, 2009)

banned because i can take it twice when i want


----------



## Hehe Moo (Feb 28, 2009)

Banned because you guys are aiming too low! 2000th page is an achievement!


----------



## tj_cool (Feb 28, 2009)

banned as we will never get to 2000 pages



Spoiler



this week


----------



## oliebol (Feb 28, 2009)

I think it's more important to look out to page 1401, banishment!


----------



## agentgamma (Mar 1, 2009)

Banned as I will never becum a mogle


----------



## Minox (Mar 1, 2009)

Banned


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Mar 1, 2009)

mthr would never BAN me!!!...YOU ARE A LIAR!!!!!


----------



## Minox (Mar 1, 2009)

Banned


----------



## OtakuGamerZ (Mar 1, 2009)

you are BANNED for a short post

P.S.and because my ninja army says so 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
























P.P.S.all of my ninjas are named Sasuke Ichigo


----------



## Holaitsme (Mar 1, 2009)

Banned for Haruhi reference in your sig.


----------



## agentgamma (Mar 1, 2009)

Banned as this is what I'll be doing until I find you...


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Mar 1, 2009)

Banned because silly counting game thinks that it can match our BAN game!


----------



## tj_cool (Mar 1, 2009)

banned cause 1+1=2


----------



## p1ngpong (Mar 1, 2009)

Computer says "BANNED"


----------



## xalphax (Mar 1, 2009)

half past ban


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Mar 1, 2009)

One hour till BAN launch!


----------



## DarkRey (Mar 1, 2009)

*YOU SUCK TONI !!!*


Spoiler



It FEELS gud man



banned


----------



## p1ngpong (Mar 1, 2009)

Suck on this ban!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Mar 1, 2009)

BAN on this suck, man!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Mar 1, 2009)

mice knight ban!

why toni why?! XD


----------



## Minox (Mar 1, 2009)

Banned as I might mice knights for breakfast, unless ofc if the knights name happens to be p1ngpong. Then I'll just ban him to Toni's dusty trophy shelf


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Mar 1, 2009)

Banned because it's not my fault that shelf is dusty!!!!!!


----------



## p1ngpong (Mar 1, 2009)

Banned for having a ninja who cant dust properly!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Mar 1, 2009)

Banned for not going to your shelf, little knight!


----------



## Minox (Mar 1, 2009)

Banned because that's *your* shelf from now on


----------



## MegaAce™ (Mar 1, 2009)

Of course! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's for everyone.
Take one ban and you're in!


----------



## Minox (Mar 1, 2009)

Banned as I meant for p1ngpong to get a new non-dusty shelf and you could keep his old dusty shelf instead as a compensation for your sufferings.


----------



## DarkRey (Mar 1, 2009)

banned for great intellectuality


----------



## Splych (Mar 1, 2009)

Banned because you are stalking Toni~!


----------



## Minox (Mar 1, 2009)

Banned because Toni's got loads of stalkers, and you're one of them.


----------



## p1ngpong (Mar 1, 2009)

Banned because I like stalking Sweden's most handsome man!


----------



## DarkRey (Mar 1, 2009)

banned because i like stalking tiny Croatian child but im not a smurf


----------



## Splych (Mar 1, 2009)

Banned cause you own a radioactive robot~!


----------



## p1ngpong (Mar 1, 2009)

Banned because thats his personal photo.


----------



## Splych (Mar 1, 2009)

Banned because you own a pointy sword~!


----------



## Splych (Mar 1, 2009)

*EDIT: Nyeh... Double Post. Maybe someone will ban me for doing that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## Minox (Mar 1, 2009)

Banned because I'd be a hypocrite if I banned you for that.


----------



## Maz7006 (Mar 1, 2009)

Banned for having 4 bans on this page on the previous page.


----------



## Minox (Mar 1, 2009)

Banned because you had to edit your ban due to your lack of "page knowledge".


----------



## BORTZ (Mar 1, 2009)

tali-ban?


----------



## Minox (Mar 1, 2009)

Banned for pun


----------



## Minox (Mar 1, 2009)

Good night selfban


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Mar 1, 2009)

Banned so you could have a good rest, and sleep well (but with one eye opened, or I'll BAN you in your sleep!!)


----------



## p1ngpong (Mar 2, 2009)

Wake up your late for your ban!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Mar 2, 2009)

I see BAN hiding in that mouse hole!


----------



## Splych (Mar 2, 2009)

You are banned for having a mini person on your shelf~!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Mar 2, 2009)

Banned because you know my secrets


----------



## ENDscape (Mar 2, 2009)

Banned because its not a secret if someone knows :|


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Mar 2, 2009)

Banned for philosophy about secrets!


----------



## Splych (Mar 2, 2009)

Banned for being too smarticle~!


----------



## ENDscape (Mar 2, 2009)

Popsicle BAN!


----------



## Splych (Mar 2, 2009)

Banned because you have more posts than me~!


----------



## ENDscape (Mar 2, 2009)

Banned because you....have less?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Mar 2, 2009)

Banned because....I....have....more?!?!


----------



## agentgamma (Mar 2, 2009)

Banned as I have less but you joined AFTER ME!


----------



## Densetsu (Mar 2, 2009)

Double-banned for being a less-active poster than Toni, and for editing your post.


----------



## agentgamma (Mar 2, 2009)

Banned as you joined Early 08.
I joined late 07 and yuu have more posts.


----------



## Densetsu (Mar 2, 2009)

Banned because you're 1 post away from bearing the mark of the beast.


----------



## agentgamma (Mar 2, 2009)

Banned as...

*I AM EVIL GAMMA
I AM EVIL GAMMA*


----------



## Densetsu (Mar 2, 2009)




----------



## agentgamma (Mar 2, 2009)

Banned for savoring the moment


----------



## Densetsu (Mar 2, 2009)

Banned for mistaking "preserving evidence" for "savoring the moment".


----------



## Maz7006 (Mar 2, 2009)

Banned for banning the same person 4 times


----------



## p1ngpong (Mar 2, 2009)

Stealth ban!


----------



## tj_cool (Mar 2, 2009)

¡u?q u?op ?p?sdn


----------



## DarkRey (Mar 2, 2009)

turn around ban!!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Mar 2, 2009)

Turn un-around BAN!


----------



## p1ngpong (Mar 2, 2009)

Right way round ban!


----------



## BORTZ (Mar 3, 2009)

Stick you foot in and do the hokey pokey ban!


----------



## Splych (Mar 3, 2009)

Dangos are so asian~!


----------



## Densetsu (Mar 3, 2009)

Gyakuten Sai-BAN!


----------



## p1ngpong (Mar 3, 2009)

Banned for killing the game for more then 12 hours, so called "ninja"


----------



## Minox (Mar 3, 2009)

Fully visible ban.


----------



## gk.7 (Mar 4, 2009)

banned for being a chick!!!


----------



## ENDscape (Mar 4, 2009)

Banned for having a dick


----------



## Splych (Mar 4, 2009)

Banned for being in my home country...


----------



## TrolleyDave (Mar 4, 2009)

Banned for misspelling Splotch.


----------



## agentgamma (Mar 4, 2009)

Banned as I ate a mushroom I found on the ground


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Mar 4, 2009)

Banned for eating mushrooms from the ground 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Everyone knows that mushrooms between your toes are the finest!!


----------



## theman69 (Mar 4, 2009)

banned for being even


----------



## SkankyYankee (Mar 4, 2009)

banned for being odd


----------



## agentgamma (Mar 4, 2009)

Banned for being the sea captain from _The Simpsons._
EVERYONE knows its better to be the sea captain from _Trace Memory_


----------



## DarkRey (Mar 4, 2009)

dont make me angry or else 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i will stick this ban up your ass


----------



## Densetsu (Mar 4, 2009)

DarkRey said:
			
		

> dont make me angry or else
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Splych (Mar 4, 2009)

Banned for being the only GBAtemp ninja~!


----------



## Vincent T (Mar 5, 2009)

^ banned becuase i dont know you


----------



## Splych (Mar 5, 2009)

Band for having a lesser amount of posts than me~!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Mar 5, 2009)

Banned for eating pancakes on pizza day.


----------



## agentgamma (Mar 5, 2009)

Banned for not being a recognizable character ;_;


----------



## TrolleyDave (Mar 5, 2009)

Banned for not recognizing Dr House.


----------



## agentgamma (Mar 5, 2009)

Banned as you could probably recognize mine.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Mar 5, 2009)

Banned because all your avatars are outfucked with my rebellious one!


----------



## p1ngpong (Mar 5, 2009)

Banned for naughty language!


----------



## agentgamma (Mar 5, 2009)

Banned as turning a p 180 degrees makes a d!

If we flip all the p's in your name 180 degrees, that makes your name dingd0ng!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Mar 5, 2009)

Banned for a lovely comment you left me....I'll comment you back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ..............................soon!!

EDIT: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 agentgamma!! I thought I banned you!!!!


----------



## agentgamma (Mar 5, 2009)

Banned as you didn't REALLY edit your post 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Theres no 'This post has been edit by Toni Plutonij at whatever time'
It looks similar to the sentence below


----------



## p1ngpong (Mar 5, 2009)

Banned for underestimating mod magic!


----------



## agentgamma (Mar 5, 2009)

Banned for not mastering teh mod magik, d1ngdong


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Mar 5, 2009)

Banned because if p1ngy masters mod magic, all of you would be in trouble!!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Mar 5, 2009)

Banned cos everybody should be made a mod so that anarchy can rule!


----------



## DarkRey (Mar 5, 2009)

banned because i would NOT promote someone like you to become a mod
































you should become an ADMIN straight away 
:bows to the great intellectual:


----------



## p1ngpong (Mar 5, 2009)

Banned for slowing the site down!


----------



## DarkRey (Mar 5, 2009)

banned for not slaying those rottens that are the source of this problem 
you lazy knight


----------



## p1ngpong (Mar 5, 2009)

Banned for "rotten"?


----------



## Vincent T (Mar 5, 2009)

^banned for posting in my blog


----------



## DarkRey (Mar 6, 2009)

this game is getting slower
lets move it !!! 
Banned for not posting in mine


----------



## p1ngpong (Mar 6, 2009)

Speedy ban!


----------



## DarkRey (Mar 6, 2009)

turbo hd ban! 
*im faster than you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*


----------



## p1ngpong (Mar 6, 2009)

Nitro ban activated!


----------



## DarkRey (Mar 6, 2009)

dual boosted fart


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Mar 6, 2009)

Ban that goes right after the fart!


----------



## DarkRey (Mar 6, 2009)

Ban that will never ever stop banning you


----------



## p1ngpong (Mar 6, 2009)

Infinite immortal ban!


----------



## DarkRey (Mar 6, 2009)

how to ban!! for dummies


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Mar 7, 2009)

Underestimated BAN!


----------



## Minox (Mar 7, 2009)

Banned for being *too* nice.


----------



## Hehe Moo (Mar 7, 2009)

Banned for being too *bold*.


----------



## agentgamma (Mar 7, 2009)

Banned as you have used the same Phoenix Wright avatar for AGES!!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Mar 7, 2009)

Banned for sexual confusement! (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 is that even a word?!)


----------



## agentgamma (Mar 7, 2009)

Banned as it isn't proper English but is an improper term for 'the state of being confused and amused at the same time'
So is sexual confusement good or bad? 
HELP ME TOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONI!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Mar 8, 2009)

*Helps agentgamma with handing over a BAN


----------



## AXYPB (Mar 8, 2009)

Banned for giving the Densetsu3000 away.


----------



## p1ngpong (Mar 8, 2009)

Getting the game moving ban!


----------



## p1ngpong (Mar 8, 2009)

This game will not die, even if I have to play on my own!

BANNED!!!!!


----------



## tj_cool (Mar 8, 2009)

banned as a game isn't a living object so it can't die


----------



## p1ngpong (Mar 8, 2009)

Banned for trying to stop me playing with myself!


----------



## p1ngpong (Mar 8, 2009)

Banned for sexual innuendo, idiot!


----------



## DarkRey (Mar 8, 2009)

banned because we should do an orgy sometime soon


----------



## p1ngpong (Mar 8, 2009)

Banned sometime now!


----------



## p1ngpong (Mar 8, 2009)

Banned for being Croatian!


----------



## DarkRey (Mar 8, 2009)

In the name of King Ban I shall name you Knight of the round banning table


----------



## AXYPB (Mar 9, 2009)

Banned for being a square.


----------



## agentgamma (Mar 9, 2009)

Yo dawg, i heard you liek bans so i put a ban in your ban so you can get banned while you get banned.


----------



## DarkRey (Mar 9, 2009)

let me ban you str8


----------



## unknownworlder (Mar 10, 2009)

Banned for replacing the "aight" in straight with an 8.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Mar 10, 2009)

Banned for revival!


----------



## p1ngpong (Mar 10, 2009)

Banned because I know your secrets! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






(you are secretly banned)


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Mar 11, 2009)

Banned because sharing the secret with others will only bring you a new warn!


----------



## tj_cool (Mar 11, 2009)

Spoiler: secret



Your warned banned for reading the secret


----------



## ENDscape (Mar 12, 2009)

Well this ban is not a secret because everyone knows your BANNED!


----------



## OtakuGamerZ (Mar 12, 2009)

You are BANNED for being to obvious!!!


----------



## Hehe Moo (Mar 12, 2009)

Banned because my birthday is tomorrow... FRIDAY THE 13TH!


----------



## oliebol (Mar 12, 2009)

Banned cause on that ''lucky'' day I have a Greek test that I'm going to ruin very very very hard, and I already wish you a happy birthday


----------



## Evilmaster1985 (Mar 12, 2009)

Banned for doing Greek tests.


----------



## Splych (Mar 12, 2009)

Banned for having a lower amount of posts than meh~!


----------



## AXYPB (Mar 13, 2009)

Banned for not having enough.


----------



## ENDscape (Mar 13, 2009)

Banned because he has more than you


----------



## DarkRey (Mar 13, 2009)

banned because i gave you more ban than anyone else


----------



## Minox (Mar 13, 2009)

You're just banned, and I'm not giving a reason for doing so.


----------



## DarkRey (Mar 13, 2009)

banned with a new freshly made reason


----------



## oliebol (Mar 13, 2009)

Banned cause,  eat fresh!


----------



## AXYPB (Mar 13, 2009)

Bans make you fat.


----------



## DarkRey (Mar 13, 2009)

loose some bans then


----------



## Holaitsme2 (Mar 14, 2009)

Ban because I'm so frustrated at all the things I'm having to do to get my old account back. 
Hurry up confirmation email!!!


----------



## Holaitsme (Mar 14, 2009)

You imposter! banned


----------



## Hehe Moo (Mar 15, 2009)

Banned for banning the imposter!


----------



## agentgamma (Mar 15, 2009)

Banned as I made a game called 'Find the most porn sites that work on the school computers in 20 minutes'


----------



## DarkRey (Mar 15, 2009)

oh shit gimme the list
banned


----------



## agentgamma (Mar 15, 2009)

Banned as that will make Toni murder me with a molotov cocktail D:


----------



## Isaiah (Mar 15, 2009)

BANNED AS MOLOTOV COCKTAILS ARE CRUDE AND MEDIOCRE.


----------



## DarkRey (Mar 15, 2009)

banned for being crude and mediocre and for Australia and go check your desktop and signature removed and 471 posts and 24 august and for being Isaiah 
*salute*


----------



## DarkRey (Mar 15, 2009)

banned for cruelness


----------



## DarkRey (Mar 15, 2009)

banned for selfishness


----------



## DarkRey (Mar 15, 2009)

*GBAtemp DOES NOT host commercial ROMs.
ROM link requests/posting will result in your account being instantly banned.*


----------



## DarkRey (Mar 15, 2009)

u suck BAN


----------



## ENDscape (Mar 15, 2009)

Combo Breaker BAN
Loner BAN
Countless BANS
More than one ban in a ban BAN


----------



## xalphax (Mar 15, 2009)

boogey ban


----------



## AXYPB (Mar 15, 2009)

I ain't fraid of no ban.


----------



## agentgamma (Mar 16, 2009)

*COMBO BREAKER!!*


----------



## Hehe Moo (Mar 16, 2009)

Banned for not banning RARGH.


----------



## agentgamma (Mar 16, 2009)

Banned for banning a fellow Aussie ;_;


----------



## DarkRey (Mar 16, 2009)

who give a shit? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



all should be Croatian by now!!!!
banned


----------



## AXYPB (Mar 17, 2009)

Who's all and why aren't they banned yet?


----------



## Hehe Moo (Mar 17, 2009)

Banned because whAT?


----------



## agentgamma (Mar 17, 2009)

banned as Hell is fOr poTatErs Lol! Damn Underbelly - that Show sucKs! kristoph IS teh awesome (and BETTER THAN PHOENIX WRIGHT)


----------



## Hehe Moo (Mar 17, 2009)

Objection! Kristoph = teh gey, and plus you used to be into Godot!

Banned for being indecisive!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Mar 17, 2009)

I'm so busy lately, but still...I find a bit time, just to BAN you


----------



## DarkRey (Mar 17, 2009)

take a ban...and relax


----------



## DarkRey (Mar 17, 2009)

STFU BAN!!


----------



## DarkRey (Mar 17, 2009)

why you hate me? i no doing nothing wrong to you
why?
Banned


----------



## DarkRey (Mar 17, 2009)

banned


----------



## DarkRey (Mar 17, 2009)

shaken ban

*Posts merged*

unshaken ban

*Posts merged*

damn post mergers 
lets see if you merge this one
banned

*Posts merged*

damn >.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Mar 17, 2009)

Assy BAN!!!


----------



## DarkRey (Mar 17, 2009)

ban before the gbatemp get pwnd by noobs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



already seen some noobs signing up

btw
did you lot take out the shoutbox?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Mar 17, 2009)

I'm guessing it was removed so it would ease up on the forum with all the people we expect to come now when Pokemons are leaked..

Banned for not knowing that


----------



## p1ngpong (Mar 17, 2009)

Banned because hopefully this pokemon n00b storm will finally crush this pathetic forum!


----------



## DarkRey (Mar 17, 2009)

banned because i hate GBATEMP
i dont give a shit if it goes down or not


----------



## p1ngpong (Mar 17, 2009)

Banned because I hate GBAtemp more


----------



## DarkRey (Mar 17, 2009)

liar liar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



banned because it looks like the pokemans noobs are gone now

*goes to play more pokemon*


----------



## Holaitsme (Mar 18, 2009)

Banned for not no ban no sir ban you are but no ban is ban oh no you're banned no not even not no excuses for this ban no sirry nothing can get you of no not no dangin' ban non ?


----------



## agentgamma (Mar 18, 2009)

Banned as I have an awesome DS....
Wanna see?


----------



## DarkRey (Mar 18, 2009)

banned as i have an awesome stylus...
Wanna see it?


----------



## fgghjjkll (Mar 18, 2009)

banned cos you didnt ban me


----------



## DarkRey (Mar 18, 2009)

you asked for it
BANNED


----------



## agentgamma (Mar 18, 2009)

BANNED AS THAT IS NOT ME!! IT'S NOT ME!!!
SOMEONE CAME INTO MY HOUSE
THEY CAME INTO MY HOUSE!!!
THEY WENT THROUGH EVERYTHING, WENT THROUGH MY PC, FILE TIMESTAMPS CHANGED, FOOTPRINTS, EVERYTHING MOVED, DOOR UNLOCKED
THEY TRIED TO OPEN THE SAFE
MY PC IS KEYLOGGED
12 HOURS OF CAMERA FOOTAGE WAS DELETED
CAMERA WAS UNPLUGGED WHEN I WOKE UP
I WAS SLEEPING!!
THEY DID IT WHILE I WAS SLEEPING!!
THIS IS NOT PART OF THE PLAN
THIS IS NOT A JOKE
THEY MADE HANAFUDA CARDS FOR 100 YEARS
THAT IS A YAKUZA GAME
THEY ARE THE JAPANESE MAFIA
THEY ARE THE JAPANESE MAFIA
THEY ARE THE JAPANESE MAFIA
THEY ARE THE JAPANESE MAFIA
THEY ARE THE JAPANESE MAFIA
THINK ABOUT IT!!
THEY WANT TO SILENCE ME
FOR A REASON!
IT'S EITHER THEM OR ALIENS
I'M PRETTY SURE IT'S NOT ALIENS
I'D RATHER IT BE ALIENS !


----------



## DarkRey (Mar 18, 2009)

OH NOES ITS JABANESE MAFIA!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Mar 18, 2009)

banned because I'm touched by p1ngys support!


----------



## DarkRey (Mar 18, 2009)

Banned because i'm being touched by Hadrian!!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Mar 18, 2009)

Banned for playing with our Hadrian without us!


----------



## Vincent T (Mar 18, 2009)

banned for saying banned


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Mar 18, 2009)

Hypocritical BAN!


----------



## p1ngpong (Mar 18, 2009)

Banned for posting dirty pics!


----------



## OtakuGamerZ (Mar 18, 2009)

EPIC BAN!!!!!  u r banned cuz i said so!


----------



## xalphax (Mar 18, 2009)

banned because


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Mar 19, 2009)

Banned because I can't read that map, is it supposed to show me way home?!


----------



## p1ngpong (Mar 19, 2009)

Banned because that not a map, its your new tattoo


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Mar 19, 2009)

Banned because there is a lot of black! It will hurt like hell!!!!!


----------



## xalphax (Mar 19, 2009)

banned because i thought you liked pain


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Mar 19, 2009)

Banned because I like pizza too, but too much pizza would make me sick!


----------



## superspudz2000 (Mar 19, 2009)

java script:add_smilie("","smid_")
gbasp.gifjava script:add_smilie("","smid_")
gbasp.gifjava script:add_smilie("","smid_")
grog.gifjava script:add_smilie("","smid_")
gba.gif


----------



## xalphax (Mar 19, 2009)

banned for posting crap all over the forum


----------



## DarkRey (Mar 19, 2009)

banned for crapping all over the forum


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Mar 20, 2009)

Banned for foruming all over crap!


----------



## dobz (Mar 20, 2009)

Banned for not cleaning up the crap already  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 aren't you a mod


----------



## OtakuGamerZ (Mar 20, 2009)

Statement:Banned
Reason:|-
||[[Disgaea|Prinny]]
||"Dood, that knife is insane, dood!
Dood, what's that thing on your head, dood!
Dood, are you like a superhero,dood!
Dood, what's your secret identity, dood!
Dood, tell me, dood, I can keep a secret, dood!"
||"Just remember you asked for it, dood"
Removes pyramid from head. Prinny goes kamakazi in 0.00000000000014295325 seconds after removal of pyramid.


----------



## agentgamma (Mar 20, 2009)

Banned as Haruhi is a good show.
UNLIKE OTHER FUCKING SHOWS!


----------



## DarkRey (Mar 20, 2009)

banned as im a retard


----------



## agentgamma (Mar 20, 2009)

Banned as we kinda figured that out on the 10th of March, 2007


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Mar 20, 2009)

Banned because dates don't exist!


----------



## DarkRey (Mar 20, 2009)

but bans do exist!! 
MWAHHWAHHWAW


----------



## AXYPB (Mar 20, 2009)

Banned because your dumb.


----------



## DarkRey (Mar 20, 2009)

nooooooooo!! im not dumb 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






you big meany 
banned


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Mar 20, 2009)

Banned for the BUMP!


----------



## dobz (Mar 20, 2009)

banned for having a crazy av


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Mar 20, 2009)

Banned because that avatar is just a half of crazyness!!














Barbie POWER!!!!


----------



## AXYPB (Mar 20, 2009)

Banned because t


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Mar 20, 2009)

Banned because you were caught by police!!


----------



## Splych (Mar 20, 2009)

Banned... You are just banned...


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Mar 20, 2009)

Banned for lack of idea!


----------



## AXYPB (Mar 21, 2009)

Banned because I am the law.


----------



## Splych (Mar 21, 2009)

Banned because your avatar is in no way related to your username.


----------



## agentgamma (Mar 21, 2009)

Banned because your avatar is in no way related to your username.

And my avatar is in no way related to my username.


----------



## Splych (Mar 21, 2009)

Banned because your avatar isn't a prince.

( Splych > Splat > Avatar )


----------



## Holaitsme (Mar 21, 2009)

Banned for not knowing that he is a prince and his dad is the king of all cosmos.


----------



## agentgamma (Mar 21, 2009)

Banned as 5 more posts and ur post count will be 777


----------



## Sportsmaniac1322 (Mar 21, 2009)

Banned because 1 more post your post count will be 719...and 2 more posts your post count will be 720!!


----------



## DarkRey (Mar 21, 2009)

banned because 1 more second for you to get banned


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Mar 21, 2009)

Banned because there is a BAn heading your way, and I don't think you'll evade it!


----------



## Zerrix (Mar 21, 2009)

Banned, because a Moderator!


----------



## DarkRey (Mar 21, 2009)

banned for silly reason which i find it much more sillier than the one that im writing right now 
its all silly


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Mar 21, 2009)

Banned because you have 90% Warn level DarkRey!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You're a bad member, and therefore, you ARE BANNED!!


----------



## Splych (Mar 21, 2009)

Banned because you seem to be the most posted moderator here banning us.


----------



## DarkRey (Mar 21, 2009)

me no bad me gud boy, toni bad ... me no talk to toni 
banned

Edit:  im not late
i was just waiting for the next guy to post 

banned Splych for not knowing that this is toni's HQ


----------



## AXYPB (Mar 21, 2009)

Banned because my avatar does so have to do with my name.  I scribed that insignia myself years ago.


----------



## OtakuGamerZ (Mar 21, 2009)

banned for this insignia is way better than yours.


----------



## Splych (Mar 21, 2009)

[I suck with Abbreviations/Short Forms. What is HQ? High Quality O_O
And... What is an insignia?]

Banned for being a newb in the You Are Banned thread.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Mar 21, 2009)

Banned because you don't know of my Head Quarters! And that I'm a leader and founder of Radioactive Force!!!!!

Learn the facts!


----------



## Sportsmaniac1322 (Mar 21, 2009)

Banned for being the founder of nothing!!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Mar 22, 2009)

Sportsmaniac1322 said:
			
		

> Banned for being the founder of nothing!!


Banned because you're so in wrong! Radioactive Force is the biggest most powerful force of the GBAtemp! No organization here came even close to this one!!


----------



## Minox (Mar 22, 2009)

Banned because it may be the "biggest force", but atm it's as dead as a flat rat.


----------



## Splych (Mar 22, 2009)

Flat rats aren't dead. They can still twitch a bit~!

Banned because you illogical guess of what Hentie is, is wrong. It should have a Hen with Tai ~!


----------



## Minox (Mar 22, 2009)

Banned as I have no idea what you're talking about


----------



## AXYPB (Mar 22, 2009)

Banned because that _thing_ seven posts up makes me sick to my stomach.


----------



## Splych (Mar 22, 2009)

Banned for being weird...

[What did I say? Or are you talking about the insignia?]


----------



## AXYPB (Mar 22, 2009)

My apologies, I meant eight posts up.

Banned for not getting what I mean.


----------



## Splych (Mar 22, 2009)

Banned for not editing your old post to fix up clarification.


----------



## OtakuGamerZ (Mar 22, 2009)

Banned cuz this is the symbol of the Spreading Excitement All Over the World with the Haruhi Suzumiya Brigade


----------



## agentgamma (Mar 22, 2009)

Banned as Zetsubo Sensei is better


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Mar 22, 2009)

fresh Banned Prince!


----------



## Isaiah (Mar 22, 2009)

Banned for being the banner of banners.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Mar 22, 2009)

Banned because I take that as an compliment


----------



## Minox (Mar 22, 2009)

Merge ban.

*Posts merged*

Merge ban.

*Posts merged*

Merge ban.

*Posts merged*

Merge ban.

*Posts merged*

Merge ban.

*Posts merged*

Merge ban.

*Posts merged*

Merge ban.

*Posts merged*

Merge ban.

*Posts merged*

Merge ban.

*Posts merged*

Merge ban.

*Posts merged*

Merge ban.

*Posts merged*

Merge ban.

*Posts merged*

Merge ban.

*Posts merged*

Merge ban.

*Posts merged*

Merge ban.


----------



## tj_cool (Mar 22, 2009)

new page ban


----------



## xalphax (Mar 22, 2009)

frozen ban


----------



## DarkRey (Mar 22, 2009)

fruit flavor drink ban


----------



## p1ngpong (Mar 22, 2009)

Banned because the temp sucks hard these days, and Im dying of boredom here.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 22, 2009)

*backstab ban*


----------



## Minox (Mar 22, 2009)

*stab ban*


----------



## Splych (Mar 22, 2009)

*Falcon Pawnch Ban~!*


----------



## OtakuGamerZ (Mar 23, 2009)

Welcome to ban idol lets see what the judges have to say....





Randy: Yo, dawg nothin' else to say but banned.

Paula:This is hard for me to say but i have to. I'm sorry but your banned.

Pyramid Head:CHOP!! CHOP!! MUST EPIC BAN CHOP Splych!!!!

...and the forth judge says...




Shadow:EMO BAN!!!!!

The judges have spoken and your banned.

Now let's look at why your banned... 

..the rules of fight club you broke were..
1. You do not want to talk about the Fight Club.
2. You do not want to talk about the Fight Club.
3. No sticking a feather in your butt and claiming you're a chicken. That means you Micheal...
4. No smoking. Actually, smoking is required, but in the circle it's called "looking cool".
5. No outside food or beverages.
6. No running in the halls.
7. No shirt, no shoes, no service.
8. Discussions go as long as they have to (unless the Army Cafeteria has any
daily specials that have time limits).
9. If it is your first time working on the Fight Club, you have to express at least one 
theorem on some form of weaponry dynamics, or tell a really good fart joke. I mean REALLY GOOD!
10.  No Fat Chicks.

...and the rules of chess club you broke were...

1. You do not talk about Chess Club.
2. You do not talk about Chess Club....Especially to women.
3. No Shirt and No Shoes, thongs are allowed though.
4. The knight can only move in an L shape.
5. Chess matches will go for as long as they have to.
6. Only one Chess match at a time! Calm down fellas!
7. No more than 3 people to a match.
8. You do not talk about the rules of Chess Club, unless you're not wearing pants.
9. You wear a 'wacky tie' on casual Friday.
10. Pants-off Tuesday every Wednesday
11. No performance enhancing drugs - such as cat food.
12. If you break your limbs during the match, you're on your own pal!
13. Bonus points if you headbutt the wall.
14. The loser of the match must sing the national anthem of Chess Club.
15. If you're not first, you're last.
16. If the match ends in a draw or stalemate, you both get shot.
17. 50 Cent is NOT ALLOWED. (Our bullets don't affect him O_O)
18. If you start seeing Edward Norton or Brad Pitt - You must find the magic dog 'Dodo' and pluck its enchanted eyebrows. 
Only then will you be allowed to rejoin the Chess Club. This is nearly impossible, as the Dodo will not tolerate his picture released to the public.
19. During a super-mega-ultra-deathmatch, the Bishop can only move in a Y shape.
20. If you mention 5 Chuck Norris jokes during any match or even think of him 5 times, he will appear.
He then will roundhouse kick the chessboard and stare at your opponent menacingly which will cause your opponent to explode.
Chuck will then proceed to roundhouse kick you, exclaiming, "Chuckmate! You lose!"
21. After 44 minutes of play queens are allowed to teleport and take pieces.
22. THE QUEEN IS NOT A SEX SYMBOL.
23. Ramma is allowed to use checkers
24. All glory to the hypnotoad
25. No disillusioned Nihillistic views, this is Chess Club, not Asia.
26. *masturbation joke about the word "pawn"*
27. If this is your first night at Chess Club, make sure you have fun, and don't get too nervous, winning isn't everything. (Note, winning is important, see Rule 13 and 15)
28. No fat chicks.
29. There is no Club Canteen, bring your own sandwiches.
30. No soap. Our Club chain has had issues with soap before.

...these are all the reasons why you are banned.


----------



## agentgamma (Mar 23, 2009)

Banned as that is the reason why the Testing Area is dead.


----------



## ShakeBunny (Mar 23, 2009)

Banned, because I haven't been here in over a month, and I just wanted to say hi.


----------



## BiscuitCookie (Mar 23, 2009)

Banned?


----------



## Splych (Mar 23, 2009)

Super Banned


----------



## AXYPB (Mar 24, 2009)

Incredibanned.


----------



## DarkRey (Mar 24, 2009)

www.youarebanned.com


----------



## OtakuGamerZ (Mar 25, 2009)

banned cuz that site sucks


----------



## p1ngpong (Mar 25, 2009)

Banned out of my sight!


----------



## Splych (Mar 25, 2009)

Banned Without A Reason~!


----------



## agentgamma (Mar 25, 2009)

BANED AS ARR FOR IS BETTER THAN LAME KARD!!!!!1!1!!!!!111!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















I AM E N00B!!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Mar 25, 2009)

Banned because I'm a lousy MOD!!


----------



## p1ngpong (Mar 25, 2009)

Banned for being friends with disgusting trolls and for being corrupted by their influence!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Mar 25, 2009)

Ma biggest mistake is being friends with you!!!!! I'm banning you for mesmerizing me!!!!!


----------



## p1ngpong (Mar 25, 2009)

Banned for victimising TTDSman!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Mar 25, 2009)

Banned because he did it himself, and now blamed it on me!!!!


----------



## mthrnite (Mar 25, 2009)

Banned because I can't have such a great mod perfuming up a den of stinky pirates!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Mar 25, 2009)

Banned for thinking that you can just come here after thousands of posts, and BAN me like that, just because you said couple of nice words about me


----------



## p1ngpong (Mar 25, 2009)

Oh wow first time I banned my mthr!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





edit: DAMN YOU TONI, YOU REALLY ARE A HORRIBLE MOD!!!!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Mar 25, 2009)

Ahhhh, what to say.......Is there any worst then me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Banned for thinking that you could beat a mod at Banning other staff member!!


----------



## Splych (Mar 25, 2009)

Banned because you aren't that bad of a mod.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Mar 26, 2009)

Banned because you're missing it.....I'm a TERRIBLE mod and an awful person!!!!

WHO ARE YOU TO SAY THAT I'M NOT THAT BAD OF A MOD!!!! HA?! HA?! WHO ARE YOU?!?!?!?!


----------



## p1ngpong (Mar 26, 2009)

Banned for trolling!

Pathetic.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Mar 26, 2009)

Trolling!, thank you very much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Banned out of the joke!


----------



## Splych (Mar 26, 2009)

I am Splych~! That is who I am~!

Banned because your avatar is different... It doesn't match your title anymore ~!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Mar 26, 2009)

Banned because I don't know what are you talking about


----------



## Splych (Mar 26, 2009)

Banned because you secretly fixed it while pretending to not notice.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Mar 26, 2009)

Banned because you're right 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ....But I still won't admit it, and you can't make me to


----------



## Hehe Moo (Mar 26, 2009)

Banned because you just admitted it by saying 'you're right'.


----------



## xalphax (Mar 26, 2009)

homeland security ban


----------



## Frog (Mar 26, 2009)

Banned as that was a truly poor excuse for a ban!
honestly, you should be ashamed!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Mar 26, 2009)

Banned for not cleaning your Nuclear pony swamp for over a week!!!


----------



## playallday (Mar 26, 2009)

Banned for posting 10 posts per day! You spammer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !


----------



## oliebol (Mar 26, 2009)

Banned for posting 6 posts per day! You spammer  !


----------



## Splych (Mar 26, 2009)

Banned because you post _ posts per day! You spammer!


----------



## epicelite (Mar 27, 2009)

Banned because I said so.

*(USER WAS BANNED FOR THIS POST)*


----------



## DarkRey (Mar 27, 2009)

banned for lack of creativity


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Mar 27, 2009)

Banned for creativity_ lock_!


----------



## DarkRey (Mar 27, 2009)

banned because we are all doomed !!!!!!!!!


----------



## oliebol (Mar 27, 2009)

banned because you're all doomed, I'm not doomed


----------



## OtakuGamerZ (Mar 27, 2009)

i'm in a happy mood so i'll let u choose.
1.banned
2.banned
3.banned

take your pick or else i'll force you to watch a flip book of some dude taking a dump.... IN REVERSE!


----------



## agentgamma (Mar 28, 2009)

ZETSUBOU SHITA!! READING THESE LAME BANS HAS LEFT ME IN DESPAIR!!


----------



## DarkRey (Mar 28, 2009)

READING YOUR LAME BANS, HAS LEFT ME DEAD


----------



## Splych (Mar 28, 2009)

I am dead and am not liking those bans~!


----------



## toh_yxes (Mar 29, 2009)

ur banned because your not liking these bans.


----------



## Splych (Mar 29, 2009)

Banned for phailing against my ban.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Mar 29, 2009)

Banned because I'm not here for couple of days, and this game slows and almost stops!!!! PLAY THE GAME!!!!


----------



## Splych (Mar 29, 2009)

Banned for getting angry at us... When some are trying to keep it going~!


----------



## xalphax (Mar 29, 2009)

banned to get this rollin' again


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Mar 29, 2009)

Banned because this game has nothing to do with stones!!!!


Rolling stones!!


----------



## Splych (Mar 29, 2009)

Banned for bringing stones into the topic.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Mar 29, 2009)

Banned for thinking that you can just take away stones once they are brought here!


----------



## DarkRey (Mar 29, 2009)

banned because someone just deleted the topic that i just created 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i guess something secret is going on behind the scene


----------



## Splych (Mar 30, 2009)

Banned because you should tell us what this "secret" is~!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Mar 30, 2009)

Banned because once the secret is reviled, it ain't secret anymore!


----------



## AXYPB (Mar 30, 2009)

Banned because now I have the secret.


----------



## DeadLocked (Mar 30, 2009)

You are banned for coming 'from the dead'
only I am from the Dead(to the Locked), man


----------



## DarkRey (Mar 30, 2009)

wht you on about? im the ban reaper


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Mar 30, 2009)

I'm the dumb reaper.....wait, that can't be right...oh yeah, you're banned!!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Mar 30, 2009)

I'm the dumb reaper.....wait, that can't be right...oh yeah, you're banned!!

*Posts merged*

I'm the dumb reaper.....wait, that can't be right...oh yeah, you're banned!!


----------



## Tommy_T (Mar 30, 2009)

Banned for banning yourself with the same Ban x2


----------



## Splych (Mar 30, 2009)

Banned because I am the head banner in the ban society of bans. I call the bans!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Mar 31, 2009)

Banned because you're nt expert enough at banning like some of the banners here!


----------



## Splych (Mar 31, 2009)

Banned because you haven't heard of my full potential as a banner yet.


----------



## ENDscape (Mar 31, 2009)

Banned because it doesnt exist.  Or it will happen when DS is able to emulate the PS3 and XBOX360 simultaneously.


----------



## Splych (Mar 31, 2009)

Banned because what you just said isn't even related to what we are talking about


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Mar 31, 2009)

Banned because you're a really great banner that's keeping this game running!


----------



## DarkRey (Mar 31, 2009)

banned because you are really a lame ass banner
so BANNED!!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Mar 31, 2009)

Banned because it's not my fault......p1ngy made me so!


----------



## playallday (Mar 31, 2009)

Banned because you should know that p1ngy has been banned for years!


----------



## Splych (Mar 31, 2009)

Banned because you have just started to post now. Unless you have posted before, banned for leaving the Ban thread~!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Apr 1, 2009)

Not BANNED!



haha, fooled you! It's an April Fools day, of course you're BANNED!!


----------



## xalphax (Apr 1, 2009)

banned because you lost your glow


...

april fools! but still banned!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Apr 1, 2009)

Banned as you really fooled me with that first sentence for few seconds!!!


----------



## DarkRey (Apr 1, 2009)

banned for not letting me climb your big rocky mountain


----------



## zeromac (Apr 2, 2009)

^ banned for having a crappy movie as a avatar


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Apr 2, 2009)

Banned for the lack of avatar!


----------



## agentgamma (Apr 2, 2009)

Banned as I have an English DSi 

AND YOU DONT!!


----------



## tj_cool (Apr 2, 2009)

Banned for having a DSi


----------



## DarkRey (Apr 2, 2009)

banned for having an "i" in the ds


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Apr 2, 2009)

Banned for putting an R in Darkey!


----------



## soulfire (Apr 2, 2009)

bannad because ......
you don't like horsies ?


----------



## agentgamma (Apr 3, 2009)

Banned as I don't like a single card game >_>
DAMN DAT STUPID D!!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Apr 3, 2009)

Banned because I didn't recognize you with that new avatar!


----------



## DarkRey (Apr 3, 2009)

who are you?
banned


----------



## oliebol (Apr 3, 2009)

> Banned , I'm someone who wants a new avatar too, but I can't make one


----------



## DarkRey (Apr 3, 2009)

let me help you by donating my spare ban


----------



## Splych (Apr 3, 2009)

Swiped the ban off of DarkRey then through it back at DarkRey~! Insta ban~!


----------



## xbones090 (Apr 4, 2009)

AAAH BUNNY BANNED YOU



(\__/)
(='.'=) 
(")_(") 
This is Bunny. Put him on your homepage and help him on his way to WORLD DOMINATION


----------



## Splych (Apr 5, 2009)

Banned because you are suppose to ban us, not bunny~! If you don't feel good, rename your account to Bunny


----------



## OtakuGamerZ (Apr 5, 2009)

banned cuz that bunny rocks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  and mine has the power to steal your body like a ghost and force u to do random things like....



Spoiler



.........put all of your (and bill gates) money into my bank account.


(\__/)
(='.'=) 
(")_(")


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 5, 2009)

Banned for crappy rabbit!


----------



## Frog (Apr 5, 2009)

Banned for the lack of so called crappy rabbit...(doesn't apply to me!)


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 5, 2009)

Awesome frog ban! 

crap


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Apr 5, 2009)

Banned for not playing last week or so!


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 5, 2009)

Banned because even this bores me now...


----------



## agentgamma (Apr 5, 2009)

Banned as it still says you're from Croatia, 乒乓球
Oh and call me 代理伽玛刀


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Apr 5, 2009)

Banned for boring my p1ngy!!1


----------



## DarkRey (Apr 5, 2009)

banned for not touching my d1cky for a week


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Apr 5, 2009)

Banned for replacing "u" with "1"..


----------



## DarkRey (Apr 5, 2009)

banned because i won't replace "U" with anything


----------



## Splych (Apr 5, 2009)

You are all banned for killing the thread of fun...


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Apr 5, 2009)

Banned as this thread ain't dead....And we sure ain't killing it.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Little remainder:

CODEThe 'You Are Banned' Game

Poster 	Posts
Toni Plutonij 	3318
Holaitsme 	1822
TrolleyDave 	1599
DarkRey 	1429
??? 	1382
Minox_IX 	1264
Raika 	902
agentgamma 	661
Mei-o 	594
xalphax 	576
Frog 	457
gizmo_gal 	395
Galacta 	377
ENDscape 	326
MegaAce™ 	324
Veho 	297
bunnybreaker 	279
distorted.frequency 	268
penguindefender 	248
cosmo2389 	204
WildWon 	191
AXYPB 	177
littlestevie 	160
playallday 	134
Hehe Moo 	131
iPikachu 	127
DarkAura 	124
Gore 	110
Vulpes Abnocto 	110
Diablo1123 	105
warmijwilfaain 	97
Narin 	96
DBMONK 	95
oliebol 	90
Pizzaroo 	89
mercluke 	85
Eternal Myst 	72
xcdjy 	69
Dark 	66
Upperleft 	65
Nottulys 	64
Tall Alien 	60
Vampiress 	58
Law 	54
Noitora 	53
Antoligy 	53
Tropicana 	49
Arno 	48
Jerme 	47
psycoblaster 	45
Banger 	44
Sh!fT_23 	44
Endogene 	43
B-Blue 	42
superdude 	42
Ferrariman 	41
Mewgia 	40
Splych 	39
??? 	39


----------



## DarkRey (Apr 5, 2009)

congrats!!! you reached the 666th level of the banned Game!!


----------



## Splych (Apr 5, 2009)

You are all banned for showing the details of how many bans we have~! I gotta catch up....


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Apr 5, 2009)

Banned because you should get onto it!


----------



## Minox (Apr 5, 2009)

Banned for not participating in the Chinese takeover.


----------



## Minox (Apr 5, 2009)

Baned for being a hypocrite.


----------



## Splych (Apr 6, 2009)

Banned for banniing yourself. Trying to post as much as possible~!!


----------



## updowners (Apr 6, 2009)

Banned for banning banners.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Apr 6, 2009)

Banned for using a ban that has been used so many times that it can qualify as over-used ban!


----------



## DarkRey (Apr 6, 2009)

banned because i think i am pregnant


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 6, 2009)

Banned because you told me you were on the pill.


----------



## Minox (Apr 6, 2009)

Banned for not using a condom.


----------



## DarkRey (Apr 6, 2009)

banned because Condoms are overrated
should use socks instead


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 6, 2009)

Banned because socks are too small for me.

I have to use bin bags baby!


----------



## DarkRey (Apr 6, 2009)

thats why i always thought it was a pile of garbage 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



banned


----------



## Splych (Apr 7, 2009)

Banned. All I can say.


----------



## OtakuGamerZ (Apr 7, 2009)

Banned for not saying more than just banned.


----------



## Splych (Apr 7, 2009)

Banned for banning my perfectly average ban that many banners use when they have nothing to say.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Apr 7, 2009)

Otaku: Banned for banning without a proper banning license.

Come back when your paperwork is in order.

Splych: Banned for your hair-trigger craptactular banning skills.


----------



## spinergy (Apr 7, 2009)

banned for having a user name that i dont understand


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Apr 7, 2009)

spinergy: I could ban you for the same.....and in fact.. I WILL!

Who's next?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Apr 7, 2009)

Haha, banned by the "next"


----------



## DarkRey (Apr 7, 2009)

banned by "after" you


----------



## agentgamma (Apr 7, 2009)

HA! HA! Phil Ken Sebben Ban!


----------



## DarkRey (Apr 7, 2009)

:Banpalm:


----------



## tj_cool (Apr 7, 2009)

:faceban:


----------



## DarkRey (Apr 7, 2009)

:steadyban:


----------



## Holaitsme (Apr 8, 2009)

Banned because fullmetal alchemist 2 came out.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Apr 8, 2009)

Banned because I can't force that game into my NDS!


----------



## DarkRey (Apr 8, 2009)

banned because its a gba game, not a ds


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 8, 2009)

Banned because your profile picture is soooooooooo 2007.


----------



## DarkRey (Apr 8, 2009)

banned for not having the collector's platinum edition of the Retro review 
Shame on you


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Apr 8, 2009)

Banned because I just spied on you!!!


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 8, 2009)

Banned because you are infectious.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Apr 8, 2009)

Banned for being infected then


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 8, 2009)

Banned for giving it away so easily.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Apr 8, 2009)

Banned for not seeing that you and only couple of other members are in fact infected!


----------



## DarkRey (Apr 8, 2009)

infected by What? dont tell me its AIDS!!!!!!!!????? 




banned

:runs away from toni:


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Apr 8, 2009)

Running BAN after DarkRey!


----------



## Minox (Apr 8, 2009)

Banned for crying >


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Apr 8, 2009)

Banned for lating!!!!! (That's not even a word)


----------



## DarkRey (Apr 8, 2009)

ehh :banned for evil face 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



mama


----------



## Minox (Apr 8, 2009)

Banned~


----------



## oliebol (Apr 8, 2009)

Banned cause I live in Liechtenstein now


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 9, 2009)

Banned because I havent seen you here for a while!


----------



## Minox (Apr 9, 2009)

Banned for killing p1ngpong


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 9, 2009)

Banned because he appears to still be alive (nothing to do with me btw)

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showuser=172649


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Apr 9, 2009)

Banned for having a multiple personality disorder!


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 9, 2009)

Banned for lacking a personality.


----------



## Devvar (Apr 9, 2009)

You're banned for coming back, even though you were banned.


----------



## CrystalSweet (Apr 9, 2009)

you are banned for having less than 50 posts


----------



## agentgamma (Apr 9, 2009)

Banned for banning a banner that banned a banner banning a banner.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Apr 9, 2009)

You're banned because you know what I'm going to be ban, I'm banned because I know what you going to be ban; STRAAANGE ISN'T?! By the way you're banned.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Apr 9, 2009)

Banned for meeting with space cowboys.....later!


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 9, 2009)

Banned for being my inspiration.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Apr 9, 2009)

Banned for making me


----------



## agentgamma (Apr 9, 2009)

Banned for making me


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Apr 9, 2009)

Banned for making me


----------



## agentgamma (Apr 9, 2009)

Banned for making me


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Apr 9, 2009)

Banned for making me


----------



## DarkRey (Apr 9, 2009)

banned for making me :****: 


Edit: darn my smiley got censored


----------



## oliebol (Apr 9, 2009)

Banned for using a swear emoticon, reason for censoring and banning!


----------



## DarkRey (Apr 9, 2009)

banned for banning while getting banned by the banner who is banned for posting this shit that im writing which doesn't make sense


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 9, 2009)

Let me put it simply and straight, banned!


----------



## oliebol (Apr 9, 2009)

Let me put it hard and gay, banned!


----------



## DarkRey (Apr 9, 2009)

let me shake that ban for you


----------



## ShakeBunny (Apr 9, 2009)

Banned, because it's been a while.


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 9, 2009)

Banned!


----------



## ShakeBunny (Apr 9, 2009)

Banned!

Hi bro!


----------



## Splych (Apr 9, 2009)

Banned ~! Too busy watching a video to reason with you people.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Apr 9, 2009)

Banned for being preoccupied and still trying to ban people.

_If you can't keep up with the conversation, perhaps it's best you not try to join in._


----------



## soulfire (Apr 10, 2009)

banned because almost 1500 pages


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Apr 10, 2009)

Banned for preemptive kiriban celebration.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Apr 10, 2009)

Banned for making all Narin fanboys cry!!!!


----------



## xalphax (Apr 10, 2009)

*BAN™* is now even more effective, enjoy our revised product!


----------



## oliebol (Apr 10, 2009)

With *BAN* you can!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Apr 10, 2009)

Without the BAN you can't!


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 10, 2009)

I can ban you!

Banned!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Apr 10, 2009)

yay BANhead!


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 10, 2009)

Banned blah blah blah Toni


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Apr 10, 2009)

Banned from the depths of p0wnable p1ngy..


----------



## DarkRey (Apr 10, 2009)

banned from the depths of unp0wnable Ton1p0ng


----------



## xalphax (Apr 10, 2009)

you are JPH'ed


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Apr 10, 2009)

You have been Croatiazed ...... Banned...... Yeah, whatever.. go slay Ponies!


----------



## DarkRey (Apr 10, 2009)

you have been sexually assaulted by my ban


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 10, 2009)

Date rape ban!


----------



## DarkRey (Apr 10, 2009)

wft ban?


----------



## OtakuGamerZ (Apr 10, 2009)

?nab ftw

mirror ban!


----------



## oliebol (Apr 10, 2009)

BAN BAN BAN BAN MWUHAHAHA

HAYFEVER IS DRIVING ME INSANE!!! BAN BAN BAN


----------



## Splych (Apr 10, 2009)

You are banned nao~!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 10, 2009)

Banned for using the word nao.


----------



## Minox (Apr 10, 2009)

Banned for being a hypocrite.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 10, 2009)

Banned for not being a hypocrite.


----------



## Splych (Apr 11, 2009)

Bann3d b3cau53 u r n0t 1337 but inst3ad a n00b ^^


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 11, 2009)

Banned for using a text style that died with FIDO/PIR8NET.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Apr 11, 2009)

Banned for being a 1337-ist.


----------



## agentgamma (Apr 11, 2009)

Banned as Chocobos are teh awesum!
DONT PUT TEH LAEM FUCKIGN MOOGLE IN UR SIG!!


----------



## Splych (Apr 11, 2009)

Banned for not supporting moogles. All species should be supported~!


----------



## PurplePox (Apr 11, 2009)

Banned for being a radical!


----------



## Splych (Apr 11, 2009)

Banned for having a mysterious illness known as "Purple Pox"


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Apr 11, 2009)

Banned for water disposal!


----------



## DarkRey (Apr 11, 2009)

banned for demanding more taxes from your population


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 11, 2009)

Banned for demanding more taxis for your population.


----------



## DarkRey (Apr 11, 2009)

banned for demanding more grilled bacons from the white house


----------



## agentgamma (Apr 11, 2009)

Banned as I need an AceKard2i and 8gb MicroSD! Can you buy me those? Pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeease with no cherry on top?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 11, 2009)

Banned for being a common street beggar in the gold lined streets of gbatemp.


----------



## ShakeBunny (Apr 11, 2009)

Banned for not telling me the streets were lined with gold sooner!

*grabs jackhammer*


----------



## DarkRey (Apr 11, 2009)

*Grabs BANHAMMER*


----------



## ShakeBunny (Apr 11, 2009)

Banned, because I should have saw that one coming.


----------



## DarkRey (Apr 11, 2009)

but you wont live to tell the story 
banned


----------



## ShakeBunny (Apr 11, 2009)

Banned, because you don't even... *bricked*


----------



## OtakuGamerZ (Apr 12, 2009)

☻/
/▌
/ \ 

You are banned,and this guy says hi!


----------



## Splych (Apr 12, 2009)

Banned because that guy doesn't even fit in here...


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 12, 2009)

Banned cos that's what she said.


----------



## Splych (Apr 12, 2009)

Who's this "She" person? Banned for confusing me...


----------



## DarkRey (Apr 12, 2009)

banned for not reading the "Play with my pink joystick" thread
if you did that then you will know of wht he was talking about


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 12, 2009)

Banned because I watched Fast and Furious last night and it was actually pretty entertaining, and that's just not right!


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 12, 2009)

Banned because people say I look like Vin Diesel.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 12, 2009)

I'd ban you but nobody can be banned for looking like Vin Diesel, now if you looked like Paul Walker then I'd have to ban you.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Apr 12, 2009)

Banned for looking like a Bond movie villian.


----------



## DarkRey (Apr 12, 2009)

banned for killing Narin


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Apr 12, 2009)

Slander Ban!

I did no such thing!

I just like messing with the mogmeister.


----------



## DarkRey (Apr 12, 2009)

i know what you did last Banday
you killed mr. Moogle with your stinky underwear 
Dont Deny it because i could smell the stinkness from the white house


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 12, 2009)

Banned cos you're secretly GW Bush.


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 12, 2009)

I only need to ban you once, then you are banned forever.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 12, 2009)

Banned for thinking anything could keep the cute and fluffy TrolleyDave banned forever!


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 12, 2009)

I ban you, but not your fluff.


----------



## DarkRey (Apr 12, 2009)

i know you are a tiny child but i wont stop my bans


----------



## tj_cool (Apr 12, 2009)

i know you are a big robot but i wont stop my bans


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 12, 2009)

I dont know anything about you, so banned.


----------



## DarkRey (Apr 12, 2009)

banned for banning that poor guy who banned me previously but was not able to successfully escape from another ban


----------



## tj_cool (Apr 12, 2009)

banned as I'm not a poor guy
I have at least 3 $


----------



## Splych (Apr 12, 2009)

Banned for being richer than me... I have $2.99 and some lint


----------



## agentgamma (Apr 13, 2009)

I have a boxed Super Mario Bros game and watch with no batteries and no moneyz TT_TT


----------



## OtakuGamerZ (Apr 13, 2009)

banned for not banning!! 

and i bought this for $1.50 *look down*


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 13, 2009)

Banned in the name of the Worldwide Ramen Noodle Revolutionary Network.


----------



## agentgamma (Apr 13, 2009)

Banned in the name of the Samurai Pizza Cats!


----------



## DarkRey (Apr 13, 2009)

bannedbecausesamuraipizzacatdontmokepeperonibasedpizza


----------



## MegaAce™ (Apr 13, 2009)

banned in the name of king


----------



## agentgamma (Apr 13, 2009)

Banned for banning a banner who turned out to be yourself, who banned a banner that banned a banner that banned a banner that banned a banner that banned a banner that banned a banner that banned a banner that banned a banner that banned a banner that banned a banner that banned a banner that banned a banner that banned a banner that banned a banner that banned a banner that banned a banner that banned a banner that banned a banner that banned a banner that banned a banner that banned a banner that banned a banner that banned a banner that banned a banner that banned a banner that banned a banner that banned a banner that banned a banner that banned a banner that banned a banner that banned a banner that banned a banner that banned a banner that banned a banner that banned a banner that banned a banner that banned a banner that banned a banner that banned a banner that banned a banner that banned a banner that banned a banner that banned a banner that banned a banner that banned a banner that banned a banner that banned a banner that banned a banner that banned a banner that banned a banner that banned a banner that banned a banner that banned a banner that banned a banner that banned a banner that banned a banner that banned a banner that banned a banner that banned a banner that banned a banner that banned a banner that banned a banner that banned a banner that banned a banner that banned a banner that banned a banner that banned a banner that banned a banner that banned a banner that banned a banner that banned a banner that banned a banner that banned a banner that banned a banner that banned a banner that banned a banner that banned a banner that banned a banner that banned a banner that banned a banner that banned a banner that banned a banner that banned a banner that banned a banner that banned a banner that banned a banner that banned a banner that banned a banner that banned a banner that banned a banner that banned a banner that banned a banner that banned a banner that banned a banner that banned a banner that banned a banner that banned a banner that banned a banner that banned a banner that banned a banner that banned a banner that banned a banner that banned a banner that banned a banner that banned a banner that banned a banner that banned a banner that banned a banner that banned a banner that banned a banner that banned a banner that banned a banner that banned a banner that banned a banner that banned a banner that banned a banner that banned a banner that banned a banner that banned a banner that banned a banner that banned a banner that banned a banner that banned a banner that banned a banner that banned a banner that banned a banner that banned a banner that banned a banner that banned a banner that banned a banner that banned a banner that banned a banner that banned a banner that banned a banner that banned a banner that banned a banner that banned a banner that banned a banner that banned a banner that banned a banner that banned a banner that banned a banner that banned a banner that banned a banner that banned a banner that banned a banner that banned a banner that banned a banner that banned a banner that banned a banner that banned a banner that banned a banner that banned a banner that banned a banner that banned a banner that banned a banner that banned a banner that banned a banner that banned a banner that banned a banner that banned a banner that banned a banner that banned a banner that banned a banner that banned a banner that banned a banner that banned a banner that banned a banner that banned a banner that banned a banner that banned a banner that banned a banner that banned a banner that banned a banner that banned a banner that banned a banner that banned a banner that banned a banner that banned a banner that banned a banner that banned a banner that banned a banner that banned a banner that banned a banner that banned a banner that banned a banner!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Apr 13, 2009)

lol time banadox
didn't see that i banned myself in the name of king 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




banned for long time no see ban game!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 13, 2009)

Banned for making fun of his temporary blindness.


----------



## OtakuGamerZ (Apr 14, 2009)

banned because cats with snow blindness scares the %$#@ out of me.


----------



## ENDscape (Apr 14, 2009)

This ban should also scare the shit out of you. BANNED


----------



## MegaAce™ (Apr 14, 2009)

REBAN, cause we love you


----------



## DarkRey (Apr 14, 2009)

banned because i never said that i love you
i just love your willy not you


----------



## MegaAce™ (Apr 14, 2009)

banned because his name's john.


----------



## DarkRey (Apr 14, 2009)

uhhh hello John 
how are you today? 
banned


----------



## oliebol (Apr 14, 2009)

creep 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ban


----------



## DarkRey (Apr 14, 2009)

Scary Ban


----------



## Minox (Apr 14, 2009)

Chicken ban.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Apr 14, 2009)

invisible ban


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 14, 2009)

ban


----------



## Minox (Apr 14, 2009)

ban


----------



## tj_cool (Apr 14, 2009)

ban


----------



## MegaAce™ (Apr 14, 2009)

ban


----------



## Splych (Apr 14, 2009)

Banned


----------



## tj_cool (Apr 15, 2009)

MMHMHHM*





*=banned


----------



## MegaAce™ (Apr 15, 2009)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> MMHMHHM*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you mean shut up ban?
shut up ban!


----------



## agentgamma (Apr 15, 2009)

Banned for playing MMOs


----------



## tj_cool (Apr 15, 2009)

Banned for playing final fantasy


----------



## DarkRey (Apr 15, 2009)

banned for not playing the last final final fantasy


----------



## tj_cool (Apr 15, 2009)

banned for changing your avatar


----------



## ShakeBunny (Apr 15, 2009)

Banned, because I just gave my DS away.

Not joking.


----------



## DarkRey (Apr 15, 2009)

banned, because i just gave your DS away

not jerking.


----------



## OtakuGamerZ (Apr 15, 2009)

banned, because i am here to change the subject *look down*


----------



## Splych (Apr 15, 2009)

Banned for trying to kill the skull from bleach. Can't recall the name...


----------



## OtakuGamerZ (Apr 16, 2009)

banned for not knowing the truth!! *look down*


----------



## ThetaSigma10 (Apr 16, 2009)

banned for thinking you know the truth!


----------



## tj_cool (Apr 16, 2009)

banned for thinking


----------



## Shichibukai (Apr 16, 2009)

ban in a bun


----------



## xalphax (Apr 16, 2009)

return of the good old *ban*ana


----------



## MegaAce™ (Apr 16, 2009)

return of the good old *ban*ana with a kewl *ban*dana


----------



## OtakuGamerZ (Apr 17, 2009)

banned for not banning a banner that didn't ban a banner that banned a banner that banned a banner that banned me!


----------



## Splych (Apr 17, 2009)

BAM~! Banned~!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Apr 17, 2009)

New avatar says Woah BANNED!


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 17, 2009)

Banned for subscribing to crappy fads.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Apr 17, 2009)

Banned for not figuring that I'm subscribing for a bold people!


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 17, 2009)

Ok whatever.

Still banned!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Apr 17, 2009)

Banned for not liking my NEW-er avatar.......

or DO you like it....?!?!?!?!

..
..
..
..
..
..
wait for 5 minutes!


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 17, 2009)

Whoa seriously. Are you kidding me? 

Is this what it has come to?

Guragamesh?

Banned.


----------



## OtakuGamerZ (Apr 17, 2009)

hey! hey! hey! guess what! did u guess!? if u didn't, too late! cuz ur banned!!!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Apr 17, 2009)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Whoa seriously. Are you kidding me?
> 
> Is this what it has come to?
> 
> ...


Banned because Britney's kicking your ass!!


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 17, 2009)

Banned for being out of date.

*yawn


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Apr 17, 2009)

Banned for ripping my heart out.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You know that punks never follow trend!


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 17, 2009)

Meh, banned Toni, sorry.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Apr 17, 2009)

*smacks p1ngpong with a ban-paddle*


----------



## Splych (Apr 17, 2009)

*Bans Vulpes by sending a pack of banning wolves*


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Apr 17, 2009)

*Greets the banning wolves with open arms*

Hola mi bandinos! Como estas?

(Backfire ban!)


----------



## xalphax (Apr 17, 2009)

colorful ban


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Apr 17, 2009)

black & white BAN!


----------



## xalphax (Apr 17, 2009)

BAN BUSTER


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Apr 17, 2009)

Let's sit around the campfire, and tell BAN stories!


----------



## DarkRey (Apr 17, 2009)

fuck toni!!your avatar is creepier than before 
banned


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Apr 17, 2009)

Banned because I do my best! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Only, p1ngy doesn't approve


----------



## Hehe Moo (Apr 17, 2009)

fuck DarkRey, your ava is more BANNED than before! 

EDIT: D; Toni beat me to it


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Apr 17, 2009)

Banned for thinking that you managed to ban someone, when you actually failed!


----------



## DarkRey (Apr 17, 2009)

banned because i will never fail to ban you



only when TrolleyDave is not around (he is speedy banzales)


----------



## CannonFoddr (Apr 17, 2009)

Darkrey banned for being Radioactive - & hazardous to our health


----------



## DarkRey (Apr 17, 2009)

banned because you insulted the biggest badaass force in GBATEMP now you shall be punished


----------



## MegaAce™ (Apr 17, 2009)

banned because you insulted the biggest badass force in internetz (known as GBATEMP), now you shall be punished


----------



## DarkRey (Apr 17, 2009)

ban


----------



## CannonFoddr (Apr 17, 2009)

^ Banned for being 'ka dryer'


----------



## DarkRey (Apr 17, 2009)

wtf is that?
banned


----------



## CannonFoddr (Apr 17, 2009)

DarkRey said:
			
		

> wtf is that?
> banned


KA = 'car' DRYER= Someone who drys things - It's the only anagram I could come up with without being classed as 'racist'


----------



## tj_cool (Apr 17, 2009)

banned for not banning


----------



## Splych (Apr 17, 2009)

Banned for having such a boring ban...


----------



## CannonFoddr (Apr 17, 2009)

^ Banned for having a boring Signature pic


----------



## xalphax (Apr 17, 2009)

banned for not having a link in your signature


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Apr 17, 2009)

Banned for suggesting that we play with Saturn when Uranium is so much better, not to mention Plutonium!!!!


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 18, 2009)

Banned for doing it again!


----------



## oliebol (Apr 18, 2009)

Banned, because it´s my birthday and I got a DSi as my birthdaypresent


----------



## MegaAce™ (Apr 18, 2009)

banned because you have birthday!
Happy Birthday~


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Apr 18, 2009)

Banned for thinking that partying is allowed!!!!!


----------



## agentgamma (Apr 18, 2009)

Banned as your making me angry...

*You won't like me when I am angry*


----------



## xalphax (Apr 18, 2009)

banned so you can cool down a bit


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Apr 18, 2009)

Banned because you could use some heat!


----------



## xalphax (Apr 18, 2009)

banned because thanks to the heating elements you gave me for my last birthday i'm HOT AS HELL!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Apr 18, 2009)

Banned as it shows!


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 18, 2009)

Banned for forgetting my GBAtemp birthday!

AGAIN!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Apr 18, 2009)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Banned for forgetting my GBAtemp birthday!
> 
> AGAIN!





























Awwwwww man, happy birthday!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Not banned, how could I ban you on your birthday!


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 18, 2009)

When I blew out my temp birthday candles I wish you were BANNED!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Apr 18, 2009)

Wish GRANTED!!!

EDIT:


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 18, 2009)

You... you forgot to ban!

You killed the game n00b!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Banned for that.

EDIT:


----------



## ShakeBunny (Apr 18, 2009)

Banned... because I gave my DS away!


----------



## tj_cool (Apr 18, 2009)

Banned cause you already did that in post 21529 on page 1436


----------



## ShakeBunny (Apr 18, 2009)

Banned, because I had forgotten.

Very impressive that you'd remember that though.


----------



## kjean (Apr 18, 2009)

You are banned for stalking.

EDIT: Oh, noes...


----------



## Splych (Apr 18, 2009)

Banned... You sound so newb... xDD


----------



## DarkRey (Apr 18, 2009)

banned becaus.......OMG OMG OMG YOU ARE THAT THAT GUY FROM THAT TV SHOW OMG OMG OMG OMG *put a series of omg here*


----------



## MegaAce™ (Apr 18, 2009)

Banned because you are not me.


----------



## DarkRey (Apr 18, 2009)

banned because you are me but im Toni


----------



## MegaAce™ (Apr 18, 2009)

Banned for confusing people, but not me.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Apr 18, 2009)

banned.....by me...who is DarkRey......and he is actually one of the many faces that p1ngpong posses! (he keeps those faces on my dusty shelf)


Clean the freakin' shelf p1ngy!!


----------



## Splych (Apr 18, 2009)

I banned you because I am the banning god~!.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Apr 18, 2009)

...hmmmm..Nope, not working, obviously you're not BAN God......just a regular banner 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Banned for lies!!


----------



## Splych (Apr 18, 2009)

Fine fine... I ban you... Because I am actually a ban bot


----------



## BumFace (Apr 18, 2009)

banned for using a bot ^^


----------



## Shuam (Apr 18, 2009)

Banned for ^^ing.


----------



## OtakuGamerZ (Apr 19, 2009)

banned for using ^^ to show he was ^^ing


----------



## Splych (Apr 19, 2009)

Banned for not being  but being (insert emotion here)


----------



## ENDscape (Apr 19, 2009)

Banned because [Insert BANHAMMER here]


----------



## zeromac (Apr 19, 2009)

banned for me not knowing wtf a banhammer is


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Apr 19, 2009)

Banned as the word is self-explained....It's a hammer that one uses to BAN!


----------



## tj_cool (Apr 19, 2009)

I don't care
I'll just use it to hit your face 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




....

No I can't do that to you
I'll just ban you instead


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Apr 19, 2009)

Banned fr doing it right!


----------



## DarkRey (Apr 19, 2009)

banned for doing it wrong 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



you noob


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 19, 2009)

Banned for violating photobuckets terms and conditions.


----------



## tj_cool (Apr 19, 2009)

ScuberSteve said:
			
		

> You are banned for *(not)* having a spoiler in your sig.


ban from the far past!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Apr 19, 2009)

Ban from the here-and-now!


----------



## DarkRey (Apr 19, 2009)

ban from the future


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Apr 19, 2009)

Banned because Sephiroth is epic.....PHAIL!
*puts up flame shield D=*


----------



## DarkRey (Apr 19, 2009)

banned for making me think that i was a medieval knight trying to fight a big dragon with my sword


----------



## Shuam (Apr 19, 2009)

Banned for radioactive-ness.


----------



## DarkRey (Apr 19, 2009)

banned for failing to feed that chicken in your avatar properly
look how skinny he is


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Apr 19, 2009)

Banned for doing your mission properly, and spreading radioactivity all over the world!!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Apr 19, 2009)

Banned for not having a decent haircut


----------



## Splych (Apr 19, 2009)

Banned for having a boring avatar...


----------



## tj_cool (Apr 19, 2009)

Banned for stealing an avatar


----------



## Splych (Apr 19, 2009)

Banned for not even having an avatar.


----------



## tj_cool (Apr 19, 2009)

Banned cause I knew you were going to say that


----------



## Splych (Apr 19, 2009)

Banned cause I never knew what you were going to say.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Apr 19, 2009)

Banned for not thinking of what the previous banner was thinking when he should've been thinking of what I was thinking to decide on what to ban the original thinker for - I think


----------



## tj_cool (Apr 19, 2009)

I think you should be banned


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Apr 19, 2009)

Banned for thinking and not acting!


----------



## xalphax (Apr 19, 2009)

banned before you know it


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 19, 2009)

Banned right now!


----------



## Splych (Apr 19, 2009)

Banned out of the blue.?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Apr 19, 2009)

Banned to the black.


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 19, 2009)

Amy Banhouse!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Apr 19, 2009)

Boano from U2


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 19, 2009)

Banned aid!


----------



## Splych (Apr 19, 2009)

Banner Smasher~!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Apr 20, 2009)

BANder Jam


----------



## Splych (Apr 20, 2009)

Shouldn't it be... Banned Jam.?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Apr 20, 2009)

Banned because NO!


----------



## OtakuGamerZ (Apr 20, 2009)

BAN Tree Trunk! 

Thats right a little girl with a giant tree trunk with the word BANNED carved into it takes it and slams it into your face.


----------



## ENDscape (Apr 20, 2009)

BANNED for your run-on sentence. Learn to use periods.


----------



## Splych (Apr 20, 2009)

*Flew a Banshee over ENDscape*


----------



## ENDscape (Apr 20, 2009)

If this thread was a job, you'll go BANkrupt with your lame bans...


----------



## Splych (Apr 20, 2009)

[There are so many words with Ban in them... But I ran out now]

It is all your fault for getting my Bankrupt... You are so banned... For making my life hard >_


----------



## ENDscape (Apr 20, 2009)

BANNED because It's my win!


----------



## dobz (Apr 20, 2009)




----------



## Toni Plutonij (Apr 20, 2009)

I just banned your sig for oversize....


----------



## DarkRey (Apr 20, 2009)

banned because 
[Facts from the past]
whenever the ban game comes up on the front page i used to think that the admins and mods were banning people for real [/Facts from the past]


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Apr 20, 2009)

Banned for not seeing that it IS real!!!! Look at Ichigo Kurosaki!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Apr 20, 2009)

Banned for not telling us WHO Ichigo Kurosaki is and WHY he was banned for real


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Apr 20, 2009)

Banned for not knowing that Ichigo Kurosaki was a little spammer that had multiple accounts and made pointless threads....That was the reason for his real banning!


----------



## dobz (Apr 20, 2009)

banned for......

MY SIG DAMMIT!!!!!


----------



## BumFace (Apr 20, 2009)

banned for crying


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Apr 20, 2009)

Banned for no compassion!


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 20, 2009)

Oh you poor poor man, look how banned you are


----------



## BumFace (Apr 20, 2009)

lmao, banned for pitying me! xD


----------



## xalphax (Apr 20, 2009)

neo geo ban!


----------



## kjean (Apr 20, 2009)

You are already banned.


----------



## xalphax (Apr 20, 2009)

That's what you think - ban!


----------



## mucus (Apr 20, 2009)

You are banned for still using a dreamcast.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Apr 20, 2009)

I'm banning myself - for STILL having a GameGear (with TV adapter)


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Apr 20, 2009)

mucus said:
			
		

> You are banned for still using a dreamcast.


BAnned for not having oversized sig anymore!

kermitfrog, banned for exploiting miss piggy!


----------



## mucus (Apr 20, 2009)

you are banned for having too many spikes in you sig


----------



## xalphax (Apr 20, 2009)

banned for confusing a saturn with a dreamcast!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Apr 20, 2009)

Banned for double posting


----------



## DarkRey (Apr 20, 2009)

U ALL SUKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
BANNED


----------



## mucus (Apr 20, 2009)

You are banned for the hell of it.


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 20, 2009)

Oh God mucus found the banned game.

Banned for that.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Apr 20, 2009)

Baned for cursing


----------



## mucus (Apr 20, 2009)

p1ngpong is banned for using my name in vain.

i'm banned for thinking about my own name.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Apr 20, 2009)

Banned by me too, and that means DOUBLE BANNED!!!!!


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 20, 2009)

My bans are worth more then yours, TRIPLE BANNED!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Apr 20, 2009)

Quadruple BANNED.....my BAN powers are stronger....But I still can't match you at p0wning!!! It's just, you haven't p0wned anybody in a while!!!


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 20, 2009)

I dont p0wn much these days, simply because people are too afraid to challenge me.


Banned for not knowing that.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Apr 20, 2009)

Banned^Infinity*22/7 for thinking your BAN powers are stronger


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 20, 2009)

Banned for late reply.




Also p0wned!


----------



## mucus (Apr 20, 2009)

Kids are banned.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 20, 2009)

Padowan ban.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Apr 20, 2009)

Luke BanWalker!


----------



## Splych (Apr 20, 2009)

Toni Plutonij... Ban.


----------



## mucus (Apr 20, 2009)

*WITH A SUDDEN BURST OF SMOKE AND STEAM*

with my almighty Mod of every board everywhere ever i ban everyone ever.

the end


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Apr 20, 2009)

Banned for drama!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 20, 2009)

Who do you think you are, the bantom menace?  Banned for having an oversized sense of selfworth! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Banned for getting in the way of my witty reply you bloody banning cyborg you! lol


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Apr 20, 2009)

Banned for lateness.......It's good to have you back Trolley!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Unbanned because I'm happy to see you!


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 20, 2009)

Banned for not playing the game properly.

n00b


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 20, 2009)

Banned for bullying Toni!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Apr 20, 2009)

Banned for NO COMPASSION!!!! And unbanned because I know you act though, but you love both of us! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: Haha, you got me now Trolley!!! Wow, a dream-team of BANNING is here!


----------



## mucus (Apr 20, 2009)

Banned

becaue i keep banning you


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 20, 2009)

Banned for being part of the Dream Ban Team, me you and p1ngy should move the team from banning to world domination!

Banned cos I haven't seen you playing the ban game before and you still managed to beat me to the post!  I must be getting old! lol


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Apr 20, 2009)

Banned before TrolleyDave!


EDIT: Now this was EPIC!!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 20, 2009)

Banned for making me laugh out loud!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Apr 20, 2009)

Banned as I used to do that all the time....But then you left


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 20, 2009)

Banned for never making me laugh ever!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Apr 20, 2009)

*Posts merged*

Now this was EPIC again!!!
Banned p1ngy for trying to scare Trolley away!


----------



## mucus (Apr 20, 2009)

I'm banning everyone who voted for bidoof in the bidoof vs mister man poll.

how could a bidoof beat anything except a magic-crap?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Apr 20, 2009)

Banned because p1ngpong eats Bidoofs for breakfast! And for real!


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 20, 2009)

Banned for being wrong as usual.

p1ngpong only eats the most expensive luxury breakfasts available in Croatia.

so there


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Apr 20, 2009)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Banned for being wrong as usual.
> 
> p1ngpong only eats the most expensive luxury breakfasts available in Croatia.
> 
> so there


Banned for eating ?evape then!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 20, 2009)

If that's nothing like Weetabix or Frosties then you're banned!


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 20, 2009)

How you feeling man?

Hows that ban I prescribed for you working?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Apr 20, 2009)

How's that tie BAN I've put around your neck?!


----------



## Splych (Apr 21, 2009)

Umm.... What to say... Something... Ban? No wait... Yea. Ban. Nothing else.


----------



## xalphax (Apr 21, 2009)

kermitfrog said:
			
		

> Banned for double posting



banned because you are so predictable ^^

V and you too! V


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 21, 2009)

Banned for being late as hell with that ban!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Apr 21, 2009)

Banned for picking out your ban victims!

EDIT: Damn you p1ngy....Banned for not seeing the secret message!


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 21, 2009)

What secret message??!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





banned


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Apr 21, 2009)

Banned for trying to pull the same trick on me!


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 21, 2009)

Banned for keeping me prisoner, and smelling me all the time.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Apr 21, 2009)

Banned because it's your fault your scent is soo addictive!


----------



## OtakuGamerZ (Apr 21, 2009)

*SUPER SIZED* Banned for getting addicted.


----------



## ENDscape (Apr 21, 2009)

Super mini BAN below, so small you can barely see it


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Apr 21, 2009)

ENDscape said:
			
		

> Super mini BAN below, so small you can barely see it


Even smaller BAN!


----------



## xalphax (Apr 21, 2009)

MODerately sized ban


----------



## kjean (Apr 21, 2009)

miCroBAN!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Apr 21, 2009)

Banned for having "Cro" in there!


----------



## agentgamma (Apr 21, 2009)

Banned as Sonic 3 and Sonic Adventure = best games of all time because they have snowboarding levels

DO YOU SEE FINAL FANTASY SEVEN HAVING A SNOWBOARDING LEVEL?!?!?!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 21, 2009)




----------



## Toni Plutonij (Apr 21, 2009)

Banned for the best Hulk there is!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 21, 2009)

Banned for speaking the truth!  The old Hulk TV show was awesome!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Apr 21, 2009)

Banned because it was way better than first (recent) Hulk movie, awful movie if you ask me, but the other Hulk movie, with Edward Norton, was really good....again, it's my opinion!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Apr 21, 2009)

Banned for not using a Bruce BANner ban.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 21, 2009)

Banned for not readng all 1449 pages to see that I've already used the Bruce BANner ban!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Apr 21, 2009)

*pout*
Banned for stealing my thunder.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Apr 21, 2009)

Banned for using 'Bruce Banner' when referring to TV show - It was 'David Banner'


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 21, 2009)

Banned for taking into account the fact that he might not have been talking about the TV show, the ban above him referenced the latest film!


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 21, 2009)

Banned before Vulpes.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 21, 2009)

Banned before TrolleyDave... oh wait...


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 21, 2009)

Banned after TrolleyDave!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Apr 21, 2009)

Banned after JPH!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 21, 2009)

Banned like JPH!


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 21, 2009)

Poor JPH 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I never got the chance to ban him.

So I ban you!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 21, 2009)

Well that good sir is just not on and I'm afraid I'm going to have to ban you back.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Apr 21, 2009)

banned for my banning inadequacies.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 21, 2009)

Banned for thinking you have banning inadequacies.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Apr 21, 2009)

BANNED FOR QUESTIONING ME!

GYAAAHH!

*timid smile* 
Sorry about that.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 21, 2009)

lol Banned for bullying me! Don't you know I'm weak, timid and a pacifist... erm honst.


----------



## playallday (Apr 21, 2009)

Banned for being so trolley.


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 21, 2009)

Banned for 2.000 + spam posts


----------



## playallday (Apr 21, 2009)

Banned for spamming me via PM.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 21, 2009)

Banned for sending me Adult Friend Finder ads by PM using a different account, I know it was you!


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 21, 2009)

Banned for sending me Child Friend Finder ads via PM using you original account!


----------



## chazam1337 (Apr 21, 2009)

banned for having a name like pingpong. as your siggy is misleading and has gambling.


----------



## OtakuGamerZ (Apr 21, 2009)

itty bitty ban for being too 1337

and your name reminded me of the 1st post 


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Let's say that this is a game where you make the person who posted before you banned for any reason, as long as others can see it. Like this:
> 
> Say the person above me is 1337OMG.
> 
> ...


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Apr 21, 2009)

Banned as 1337 is so last year


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 21, 2009)

Banned for thinking Britney is old school


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Apr 21, 2009)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Banned for thinking Britney is old school


Banned for misunderstanding it! I was referring to my style of modifying people to fit my avatar (with mohawk), not Britney as person!


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 21, 2009)

Banned for not having a mohawk any more!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Apr 21, 2009)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Banned for not having a mohawk any more!


Banned as I have something very similar now!


----------



## playallday (Apr 22, 2009)

Banned for not giving me my $2,000 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Apr 22, 2009)

Banned because you cab get BAN2,000 instead!


----------



## playallday (Apr 22, 2009)

Ah, but read my post again:



			
				playallday said:
			
		

> me got 2000 post
> 
> say tknanks for all my nice help
> 
> By replying to this topic you sign yourself up for giving me $2,000 a day or a lifetime in jail.



Banned for removing 2 warns in a row for me!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Apr 22, 2009)

Banned for making me do it, when I didn't want to


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 22, 2009)

Banned for talking about dodgy bondage talk on a forum with children as young as p1ngpong on it!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Shame on you!


----------



## playallday (Apr 22, 2009)

Banned for giving in too easily.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 22, 2009)

Banned for speaking out of turn!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Apr 22, 2009)

Banned for being late.....you can't keep up with a fellow such as Trolley!!

EDIT:and there I go jumping in my own mouth!


----------



## playallday (Apr 22, 2009)

Banned for banning everyone on GBAtemp!

EDIT: Wow, you guys are fast 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Apr 22, 2009)

Banned because we had 21 000 posts to practice!!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 22, 2009)

Banned for not knowing that Toni is a banning cyborg who taught me well!

edit : But not well enough! lol


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 22, 2009)

I ban either Toni or Dave


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Apr 22, 2009)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Banned for not knowing that Toni is a banning cyborg who taught me well!
> 
> edit : But not well enough! lol


Banned for cheering me up with those late bans! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: damn.....this is night of lateness!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 22, 2009)

Banned for not knowing that p1ngy is a banning ninja that sits in the shadows waiting patiently for his moment to strike!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Apr 22, 2009)

And get BANNED!


----------



## agentgamma (Apr 22, 2009)

I'll ban you up!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Apr 22, 2009)

Wake me up before you BAN BAN!


----------



## agentgamma (Apr 22, 2009)

Banned as old reason is old


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 22, 2009)

Banned, then unbanned!

You are the new JPH!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Apr 22, 2009)

Banned and then Banned......You set the new standard


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 22, 2009)

Banned for being an example to everyone here!


----------



## OtakuGamerZ (Apr 22, 2009)

Banned for not setting an example!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Apr 22, 2009)

Banned for not knowing that p1ngy set an big example, especially at me!


----------



## Splych (Apr 22, 2009)

Banned for having bad grammer... should be *a big example* not *an big example*~!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 22, 2009)

Banned for having bad spelling, it should be *grammar* and not *grammer*.  Pffft.


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 22, 2009)

lol p0wned ban!


----------



## Splych (Apr 22, 2009)

I have the worst grammar... Stupid Google Chrome... It never said it was wrong... Maybe it is cause I am Canadian... Or maybe there are more ways of spelling it. I ban Google Chrome~!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 22, 2009)

Banned for using being Canadian as an excuse for having bad spelling.  I grew up there and it was spelt grammar then.  So double banned for your excuse failing and picking on Mr Plutonij.


----------



## Splych (Apr 22, 2009)

I was picking on Mr Plutonij? Was he from Canada too... Well... I am just gonna ban you and myself. Since I am just confusing myself if I keep on going xD


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 22, 2009)

Banned for denying the fact that you were piciking on Toni's grammar!


----------



## Splych (Apr 22, 2009)

Oohh... Now I remember... Still... Banned


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 22, 2009)

Yes you are still banned, and I'll ban you again just to clarify it!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Apr 22, 2009)

Banned just to get back to the funny banning reasons.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 22, 2009)

*shock* *horror* *gasp* Banned for calling my banning unfunny


----------



## Mei-o (Apr 22, 2009)

Banned for funnylaurie.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Apr 22, 2009)

Banned for being gone for so long. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Glad to see you.


----------



## OtakuGamerZ (Apr 22, 2009)

banned for being glad. Don't get glad get epic.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Apr 22, 2009)

Banned for excessive otakuism.

Get seasoned. 

 *grin*


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Apr 22, 2009)

Banned 'cause spices make me sneeze for some reason.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 22, 2009)

Banned for being more random then a fluffy bunny hijacking a hot dog stand.


----------



## Mei-o (Apr 22, 2009)

Banned because I just happen to like bunny hijackers!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Apr 22, 2009)

Mei-o said:
			
		

> Banned because I just happen to like bunny hijackers!













 BAN, You're back!!!.....or are you?!


----------



## DarkRey (Apr 22, 2009)

banned because probably he is still upset 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




welcome back


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Apr 22, 2009)

Banned because Sephiroth is....epic?! : O


----------



## DarkRey (Apr 22, 2009)

who the fuck is Sephirot!!?!?!
in the meanwhile have this ban


----------



## DarkRey (Apr 22, 2009)

DarkRey said:
			
		

> banned because my willy is harder than twisted metal


ban from the past


----------



## DarkRey (Apr 22, 2009)

ban from the future


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Apr 22, 2009)

Banned for a triple post.
And banned for not knowing Sephiroth : o


----------



## DarkRey (Apr 22, 2009)

who the fuck is  he/she/it?
banned for not telling me


----------



## mucus (Apr 22, 2009)

Banned for being such a dumb-ass!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 22, 2009)

Banned for committing acts of extreme tickling using your gang of cockney midgets.


----------



## mucus (Apr 22, 2009)

Banned for being such a lying liar


----------



## CannonFoddr (Apr 22, 2009)

Awright geeezzaa! Banned fer a welshman fer attemptin' Crowley Slang. Sorted mate.
also Blimey! Self Banned fer also bein' an' all slow . Nuff said, yeah?


----------



## mucus (Apr 22, 2009)

Banned for being slow, and being named after a frog.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 22, 2009)

Banned for not telling Kermit that I'm not a Welshman, I'm actally a Manc by birth.  Damnit, get with the program people!

(and what's the bet that Toni's cyborg fingers beat me to the ban! lol)

edit : Nope, that makes a change!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Apr 22, 2009)

mucus said:
			
		

> Banned for being such a dumb-ass!


Banned because this is not the game of insults 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Keep it nice!


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 22, 2009)

Banned for flaming and derailment!


----------



## tj_cool (Apr 22, 2009)

Banned for going Retro


----------



## BumFace (Apr 22, 2009)

Banned for being Modern?


----------



## mucus (Apr 22, 2009)

I'm sorry, I didn't mean to be mean.


I'm banning myself for being mean.


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 22, 2009)

Banned for being a pussy.


----------



## mucus (Apr 22, 2009)

You are banned for calling me a pussy, you wanker.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 22, 2009)

You're banned for being a Yank and using the word wanker and also for attacking Hadrian, you tosser.


----------



## mucus (Apr 22, 2009)

You are banned for being across the drink and thinking you're better than us Yanks.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Apr 22, 2009)

Banned for long hair and short temper


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 22, 2009)

Banned for ban-jumping! I was about to post a reply about mutant gorilla-donkeys and the overthrowing of the Cuban government led by mucus but your cyborg fingers were just too damn fast! lol


----------



## playallday (Apr 22, 2009)

Banned for scary ava!  Banned for beating me to banning Toni!


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 22, 2009)

Banned for not knowing.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Apr 22, 2009)

Banned for being all-knowing

(I bet you expected that)


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Apr 22, 2009)

Banned for expecting unexpected!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 22, 2009)

Banned because nobody expects the Spanish Inquisition.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Apr 22, 2009)

Banned for obscure Monty Python quotation.

Cardinal Fang! Put him on the rack!


----------



## mucus (Apr 22, 2009)

Banned for saying that skit was obscure.

It's one of the most well known skits...along with the parrot, lumberjacks, and spam.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Apr 22, 2009)

Banned for raping 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 emoticon!!!! You'll overuse it and he ain't gonna show anymore!!


----------



## xalphax (Apr 22, 2009)

you are all banned for kick-starting this game again since i last left!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Apr 22, 2009)

You're just banned for kicking..


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 22, 2009)

Banned for crushing tiny p1ngy with your foot


----------



## Luigi F Mario (Apr 22, 2009)

here's your chance!










-Luigi F Mario


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 22, 2009)

Hi Luigi


----------



## Splych (Apr 23, 2009)

huh... Shouldn't we be banning each other?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 23, 2009)

Why can't we all just ban along?


----------



## OtakuGamerZ (Apr 23, 2009)

banned because can't you see this peace is banning us all apart!


----------



## dobz (Apr 23, 2009)

Banned because.... 


Spoiler


----------



## OtakuGamerZ (Apr 23, 2009)

Banned because...


Spoiler


----------



## mucus (Apr 23, 2009)

Ban Toni Plutonij for forbidding me from using my favourite icon


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Apr 23, 2009)

mucus said:
			
		

> Ban Toni Plutonij for forbidding me from using my favourite icon








 Banned because you're just allowed to use 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 icon again!!!!


----------



## Mei-o (Apr 23, 2009)

Banned for kicks, gosh, haven't used that in ages.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Apr 23, 2009)

^ Kicked for Ban


----------



## dobz (Apr 23, 2009)

banned because this frog doesn't like you


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 23, 2009)

Banned for training fighting frogs, that's just wrong man - it's supposed to be turtles.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Apr 23, 2009)

Banned because I did that, but when they grow up, they bail on you man!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Apr 23, 2009)

Banned for irradiating turtles.
That's against the Geneva Convention, dood.


----------



## Frog (Apr 23, 2009)

Banned as we don't want your hippy talk here man!



			
				kermitfrog said:
			
		

> ^ Kicked for Ban








i've been replaced... before i even joined too!


----------



## agentgamma (Apr 23, 2009)

BANNED FOR BEING NAMED AFTER A CHARACTER FROM THE ONLY GOOD SQUARE ENIX GAME IN AGENTGAMMAS OPINION


----------



## Frog (Apr 23, 2009)

BANNED FOR TYPING IN CAPS!!!
(and i'm not named after frog...he's awesome but.)


----------



## oliebol (Apr 23, 2009)

BANNED CAUSE CAPS ARE SEXY AND AT LEAST PEOPLE KNOW AFTER WHAT YOU'RE NAMED, THEY THINK THAT IM NAME AFTER A MUFFIN OR SOMETHING ...


----------



## CannonFoddr (Apr 23, 2009)

Banned for using CAPS 'cos it means you're SHOUTING AT EVERYONE & THAT'S NOT PROPER NETIQUETTE


----------



## Minox (Apr 23, 2009)

Banned for almost being a hypocrite.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Apr 23, 2009)

Banned for saying i'm ALMOST a hypocrite


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Apr 23, 2009)

CAPS BAN is much stronger then other bans!!


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 23, 2009)

Banned for thinking your a banning expert!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Apr 23, 2009)

Banned for not spelling "you're" right


----------



## tj_cool (Apr 23, 2009)

1234 posts ban!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Apr 23, 2009)

Banned for lying! You're not from over here, I'm here, and I don't see you!!


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 23, 2009)

Banned for rigging elections!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Apr 23, 2009)

BANned because I have no idea what are you blabering about! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Posts merged*


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 23, 2009)

Banned cos my wireless card died and I had to go out and get a new one, do you know how hard it is to find a wireless card in the countryside at 10:30 at night!


----------



## Mei-o (Apr 24, 2009)

Banned because it couldn't have possibly that urgent!


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 24, 2009)

Since I havent banned you in so long.

Urgently banned!


----------



## Splych (Apr 24, 2009)

Banned... I miss your old signature and avatar...


----------



## mucus (Apr 24, 2009)

Banned
for acknowledging the past.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 24, 2009)

Banned for having such a cute chick as a model in your Place Holder thread.


----------



## kjean (Apr 24, 2009)

Banned for having such a handy apps in your blog.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 24, 2009)

Banned for saying I have handy apps in my blog but have you used any?


----------



## kjean (Apr 24, 2009)

Banned for splashing such a cute cat in one of your apps that I can't dare to tell which one is.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 24, 2009)

Banned for using one of my apps but never posting what you think of it in the official thread!


----------



## kjean (Apr 24, 2009)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Banned for using one of my apps but never posting what you think of it in the official thread!


Aw, that hurt. Banned for your buggy app.

I'll report a bug in that thread now. Have found one. Heheh. xP


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 24, 2009)

kjean said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cool!  I'll try and get it fixed later today.

Banned for some reason or other.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Apr 24, 2009)

Banned for using this beautiful game for you personal purposes and bug fixes!!!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 24, 2009)

Banned for using this thread to bully me you big meany!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Apr 24, 2009)

Banned because you didn't complain when I "bullied" your Voting thread!!!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 24, 2009)

Banned because I wasn't complaining, I like it rough!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Apr 24, 2009)

Banned because I knew that


----------



## CannonFoddr (Apr 24, 2009)

Banned for not letting everyone else know that


----------



## DarkRey (Apr 24, 2009)

banned for not knowing that Jesus Christ likes Double cheeseburger from McDonald


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 24, 2009)

Banned for not knowing that I don't actually like Double cheeseburgers from McDonalds, I prefer BKs Bacon Double Cheeseburgers.


----------



## Mei-o (Apr 24, 2009)

Banned because BK Bacon Doubles are expensive as heck over here, I can buy Chinese rice meals for me and another person and still get change for the price!


----------



## DarkRey (Apr 24, 2009)

banned because its been a long time since i banned you
so im really happy that i could ban you again


----------



## dobz (Apr 24, 2009)

banned for having a violated avatar 

porn was it...


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 24, 2009)

Banned for violating avatars, pervert!


----------



## DarkRey (Apr 24, 2009)

banned for fingering the rats


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 24, 2009)

Banned for touching the pussy.


----------



## mucus (Apr 24, 2009)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Banned because you didn't complain when I "bullied" your Voting thread!!!




Banned for using the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 icon.


----------



## Mei-o (Apr 24, 2009)

Banned because gamma is a fag.




Gotcha! MEI-OWNED!


----------



## agentgamma (Apr 24, 2009)

Banned as 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 is still better than


----------



## Mei-o (Apr 24, 2009)

agentgamma said:
			
		

> Banned as
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Banned, slowpoke! Quote for proof!


----------



## agentgamma (Apr 24, 2009)

Banned as I haven't banned you in a long time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



BTW I am still an idiot


----------



## DarkRey (Apr 24, 2009)

banned for stating sometime which we already knew( you are idiot)


----------



## CannonFoddr (Apr 24, 2009)

Banned for stating the obvious


----------



## DarkRey (Apr 24, 2009)

banned for stating a reason so obvious


----------



## CannonFoddr (Apr 24, 2009)

Banned for stating the statement that stated the reason was so obvious


----------



## DarkRey (Apr 24, 2009)

banned for stating something which was stated by a stater who stated that stating the state is basically stating teh obvious stating which was stated by that stater who stated 500 thousands year ago, stating that stater are stating the truth.......

ahem
hope you understood


























because i didnt


----------



## Mei-o (Apr 24, 2009)

Banned because that makes as much sense as a square wheel.


----------



## mucus (Apr 24, 2009)

Banned because I'm having a bad day at work. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	































 etc ...


----------



## oliebol (Apr 24, 2009)

square? that reminds me of... he lives in a pineapple under the sea ( kids shouting: spongebob squarepants!!)

edit: ban , cause I forgot to ban
EDITedit: dubble ban cause i just found out im slow


----------



## DarkRey (Apr 24, 2009)

Are you ready kids!? ay ay Captain!!! I CAN'T HEAR YOU!! AY AY CAPTAIN .......
WHO LIVES IN A PINEAPPLE UNDER THE SEA?! SPONGEBOB SQUAREBANS..


----------



## mucus (Apr 24, 2009)

Good 'ole' ban.


----------



## DarkRey (Apr 24, 2009)

A magific ban for the Magific Murcus


----------



## CannonFoddr (Apr 24, 2009)

Banned for not using his spell checker (& checking the names)

'a magnific ban for the Magnific Murcus'


----------



## DarkRey (Apr 24, 2009)

banned for not knowing that im weak in spelig


----------



## mucus (Apr 24, 2009)

kermitfrog said:
			
		

> Banned for not using his spell checker (& checking the names)
> 
> 'a magnific ban for the Magnific Murcus'
> 
> ...



It's mucus you dick, you're banned for that!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Apr 24, 2009)

mucus said:
			
		

> kermitfrog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 You used the "d" word..

You're insulting again!!

BANNED!!!


----------



## mucus (Apr 24, 2009)

Toni, you just banned me _one_ too many times...

BANNED


----------



## xalphax (Apr 24, 2009)

banned because i accidentally clicked the link in your sig.... twice...


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Apr 24, 2009)

Banned as I see your sig,a nd I didn't clicked it!


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 24, 2009)

Banned for not being on tempcast!


----------



## xalphax (Apr 24, 2009)

what? banned for not clicking it! it is addictive as hell ^^

--

edit: banned for jumping in front of me.
seriously, p1ngy, it's getting old


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Apr 24, 2009)

Banned because I was supposed to do tempcast, but my internet is to shakey to do it at the moment..

If I manage to fix the router problem, I'll do it!!


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 25, 2009)

Banned because if you go on, I may come on too!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Apr 25, 2009)

Banned because we should try and set something together!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: and you might need to change and lower your voice....everybody will mock you otherwise!


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 25, 2009)

Banned for being right.

My squeaky high pitched Croatian accent would ruin the tempcast!


----------



## Mei-o (Apr 25, 2009)

Banned because that would be cool.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Apr 25, 2009)

Banned because there is no cool in uncool stuff!!


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 25, 2009)

Banned for being up so early


----------



## mucus (Apr 25, 2009)

The awe inspiring self mutilating ban.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Apr 25, 2009)

Banned for suicide;


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 25, 2009)

Banned for being a big suicide girl blouse.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Apr 25, 2009)

Banned for mentioning the Suicide Girls and not posting examples.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Apr 25, 2009)

Banned for making it look like you have necropheolia


----------



## DarkRey (Apr 25, 2009)

banned for being the p.edo that has been stalking the tiny Croatians


----------



## xalphax (Apr 25, 2009)

banned for warning me against Antoligy.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Apr 25, 2009)

Banned cause you failed at guessing my age.


----------



## xalphax (Apr 25, 2009)

banned because i never even attempted


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Apr 25, 2009)

banned for calling me a smurf without attempting to guess  my age.


----------



## mucus (Apr 25, 2009)

Antoligy said:
			
		

> Banned for making it look like you have necropheolia



Banned because you don't have necrophilia, you either suffer from necrophilia or are a necrophiliac. 
And you miss spelled it (get a spell checker)


----------



## CannonFoddr (Apr 25, 2009)

^ banned for having an avatar picture that has nothing to do with your Nickname

Attishoo !!!


----------



## DarkRey (Apr 25, 2009)

banned because u soon will have a new owner


----------



## mucus (Apr 25, 2009)

kermitfrog: BANNED, for not seeing the connection in my photo.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Apr 25, 2009)

Banned for skipping to BAN my CLONE?!?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have a clone?!?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 WOW!


----------



## ENDscape (Apr 25, 2009)

mucus: BANNED, for not banning the person above you.


----------



## DarkRey (Apr 25, 2009)

Clone Ban


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Apr 25, 2009)

Original BAN!


----------



## DarkRey (Apr 25, 2009)

DarkToni Ban

Edit:
im getting confused everytime i see my posts


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 25, 2009)

Fad ban!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Apr 25, 2009)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Fad ban!


I can't believe you guys, and I'm totally flattered BAN!


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 25, 2009)

Banned because Im only doing this to confuse people!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






THREAD CLOSED!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Apr 25, 2009)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Banned because Im only doing this to confuse people!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Banned because I know you're doing it out of the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 for me!


----------



## OtakuGamerZ (Apr 25, 2009)

Banned for banning yourself 6 times. That's right i counted.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Apr 25, 2009)

Banned because clones are everywhere!!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 26, 2009)

Banned for being the leader of the greatest political party ever to grace the planet Earth!

Vote p0wn Party!


----------



## agentgamma (Apr 26, 2009)

Banned as Dave is a weird name.
Derek FTW (which happens to be my name ^^)


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 26, 2009)

How dare you criticize my name, for that good sir you are hereby banished.

And for what it's worth every time I hear the name Derek I think of


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 26, 2009)

Banned for linking to forbidden things!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 26, 2009)

Banned for pointing out my fail!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Apr 26, 2009)

Banned because you got banned by a p0wnClone!!


----------



## DarkRey (Apr 26, 2009)

MWAHHH MWAHHH MWAHHHH
Impostor ban


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 26, 2009)

Banned for confusing the hell out of my tired old brain with all this cloning hijinx.


----------



## DarkRey (Apr 26, 2009)

banned for pretending to be the clone of her majesty the Queen  
Know your roots!!


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 26, 2009)

Banned for crappy sig and ava


----------



## DarkRey (Apr 26, 2009)

banned because my sig will never be as gud as yours 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





p.s
we need to make more clones


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Apr 26, 2009)

Banned because I despise clones


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 26, 2009)

Banned for not joining in with our clone fad.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 26, 2009)

Banned for forcing Nelly The Elephant to pack her trunk and say goodbye to the circus.


----------



## DarkRey (Apr 26, 2009)

banned because she was too obese to walk the ramp


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Apr 26, 2009)

Banned because I have to check really hard to see what did I wrote and what I didn't!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 26, 2009)

Banned cos I made the same mistake on the last page! I thought p1ngy was you but it turned out to be you! My brain still hurts.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Apr 26, 2009)

Banned because they are probably counting on that!!


----------



## DarkRey (Apr 26, 2009)

yo Toni 
i heard you like clones so i put a clone in a clone so you can clone while cloning 
banned


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 26, 2009)

I dont know who Im banning anymore, banned anyway.


----------



## DarkRey (Apr 26, 2009)

banned because i think you gone mad 
STOP BANNING YOURSELF


----------



## kjean (Apr 26, 2009)

All the fake Toni, banned for the public good.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Apr 26, 2009)

Banned because I'm having a great time and great laugh at all this with the clones!


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 26, 2009)

There can be only one!


BANNED!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Apr 26, 2009)

*Self Banning (before anyone else does) for Spam Ban *



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> *Customer:* Morning
> 
> *Waitress:* Morning.
> 
> ...


----------



## DarkRey (Apr 26, 2009)

ban ban spam ban 
ban ban spam ban


----------



## kjean (Apr 26, 2009)

Banned for double posting without double.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Apr 26, 2009)

Banned by the original (or is it)....maybe I'm the clone...I DON'T KNOW ANY MORE!!!!


----------



## dobz (Apr 26, 2009)

banned because you inspired cloning


----------



## DarkRey (Apr 26, 2009)

"the cloning was done by removing a hair from the balls of Mr. Plutonij and planted it into a fertilized ground and afterwards poured some water so the hair could grow into an identical self of Mr.plutonij, that's how i was brought up to this world"

banned


----------



## CannonFoddr (Apr 26, 2009)

Everyone from post 21966 to 21970 is BANNED because they didn't notice that I didn't change *TWO *'Spams' to 'BAN' in my last post


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 26, 2009)

Banned for thinking we care.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Apr 26, 2009)

Banned for the bear!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Apr 26, 2009)

Banned for the care!


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 26, 2009)

Beer ban!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Apr 26, 2009)

Thank ya! Don't mind if I do. 

I opt to ban kermitfrog for watching.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Apr 26, 2009)

Deer BAN!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Apr 26, 2009)

Fox Ban!

So nyah!


----------



## tj_cool (Apr 26, 2009)

ban


----------



## xalphax (Apr 26, 2009)

ban from the future


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 27, 2009)

Marty McFly ban.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Apr 27, 2009)

Johnny B. Good that was shocking in the past BAN!


----------



## OtakuGamerZ (Apr 27, 2009)

Banned in the future by lightning at exactly 10:04pm in the past.


----------



## kjean (Apr 27, 2009)

OtakuGamerZ said:
			
		

> Banned in the future by lightning at exactly 10:04pm in the past.


banned. even though you've edited your post, it's still undecipherable.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Apr 27, 2009)

Banned for not knowing reference to 'Back to the Future'


----------



## mucus (Apr 27, 2009)

BANNED
fgghjjkll and Westside

you two know why


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Apr 27, 2009)

Banned for reasons:

Double banning
Banning banners who have not banned recently
Banning with obscure reasoning.

If you do not respond to this ban in 30 days a warrant will be issued for your immediate banning, and fines to cover ban court costs.

Have a nice day and ban safely.


----------



## mucus (Apr 27, 2009)

Banned for being banned.
Banned for obtaining the powers of ban.
Banned for using the powers of the ban.
Banned for shits and giggles.

Don't try to *BAN*


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Apr 27, 2009)

Banned for resisting your rightful ban!

Tase him boys!


----------



## mucus (Apr 27, 2009)

/me resists arrest


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Apr 27, 2009)

Don't run!
DON'T RUN!
You won't have the energy to dance the Electric Boogaloo when we shoot ya!

*maniacal grin*


----------



## mucus (Apr 27, 2009)

Run Run Run....
Run Lola Run

You've been running too much and are *BANNED*


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 27, 2009)

Marathon BAN!


----------



## xalphax (Apr 27, 2009)

compensational ban


----------



## playallday (Apr 27, 2009)

Banned for sick ava!


----------



## mucus (Apr 27, 2009)

Banned for a boring Avatar.


----------



## dobz (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 28, 2009)

Banned for not standing in front of 10 Downing St and yelling "Viva La Revolucion"


----------



## kjean (Apr 28, 2009)

cmd /c start /realtime ban.exe


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 28, 2009)

Ban screen of death!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Apr 28, 2009)

New tattoo session BAN!


----------



## DarkRey (Apr 28, 2009)

banned because is worth the pain 
which part are you tattooing now?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Apr 28, 2009)

Banned because leg is still in a process..We're now done completely with the lower half of tattoo..
Knee and the part below remains to be inked!


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 28, 2009)

This moderator has been banned by p1ngpong.

Reason: IDIOT!!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Apr 28, 2009)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> This moderator has been banned by p1ngpong.
> 
> Reason: IDIOT!!








Banned for using my own reason against me!


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 28, 2009)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> p1ngpong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Banned for quoting!


----------



## xalphax (Apr 29, 2009)

banned for fooling toni


----------



## OtakuGamerZ (Apr 29, 2009)

Banned cuz i finally got iHaloDS full version to work.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Apr 29, 2009)

Banned for not telling us WHERE to get the full version of iHaloDS


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 29, 2009)

Banned because Fozzie The Bard > every other muppet/puppet out there!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Apr 29, 2009)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Banned because Fozzie The Bard > every other muppet/puppet out there!


Banned 'cos he can't spell 'Bear'


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Apr 29, 2009)

Banned before I go Gonzo on your arse!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 29, 2009)

kermitfrog said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Banned for mentioning Hunter S. Thompson! (A free internet cookie to whoever get's the reference! lol)


----------



## OtakuGamerZ (Apr 29, 2009)

kermitfrog banned for not knowing it is on gbatemp

if your lazy


Spoiler



iHaloDS



EDIT: lolz i bad at spoilers


----------



## kjean (Apr 29, 2009)

banned. remote ban is not allowed.

EDIT: TYPO


----------



## OtakuGamerZ (Apr 29, 2009)

banned. I just told you where to get iHaloDS. Stop complaining.


----------



## kjean (Apr 29, 2009)

banned. this is the expression of my gratitude. xD


----------



## CannonFoddr (Apr 29, 2009)

Self-Ban for being a (_mc2_)

Hunter S. Thompson = Gonzo journalist


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 29, 2009)

You get






but too bad that you're banned because you won't be able to eat it now.


----------



## kjean (Apr 29, 2009)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> You get
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oops. am I banned?


----------



## CannonFoddr (Apr 29, 2009)

^ Banned for nicking my cookie


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 29, 2009)

Banned for not having a blue canary in the alley by the lightswitch.


----------



## kjean (Apr 29, 2009)

Banned. I want more cookies!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 29, 2009)

Banned for being a gannet.


----------



## OtakuGamerZ (Apr 29, 2009)

Banned with my six bladed lightsaber from No More Heroes.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Apr 29, 2009)

Banned for animated avatar!


----------



## agentgamma (Apr 29, 2009)

Banned for non-animated avatar


----------



## AXYPB (Apr 29, 2009)

Banned for heavily artifacted JPG avatar.


----------



## playallday (Apr 29, 2009)

Banned for using a ava that breaks the rules.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  The smallest we allow here is 3GB and the biggest we allow is 4.99TB.


----------



## DarkRey (Apr 29, 2009)

Ha 
banned for avatar parody 
(i was actually reading that topic right now)


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Apr 29, 2009)

Banned for not linking to that particular thread!


----------



## DarkRey (Apr 29, 2009)

banned for forgetting one of the recent noob's Protest


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Apr 29, 2009)

Banned because I haven't forget it, I merely stated that you could link to it.....


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 29, 2009)

Banned because you are no longer part of my fad!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Apr 29, 2009)

Banned for making me


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 29, 2009)

Banned because now its your turn to be my clone!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Apr 29, 2009)

Banned as I'm not quite sure what are you talking about!

I only know that your sorry ass is p0wned!!!


----------



## mucus (Apr 29, 2009)

Both banned for confusing me.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Apr 29, 2009)

Banned because you shouldn't be confused so easily!


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 29, 2009)

Banned for following fads!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Apr 29, 2009)

Banned as I see no fads here....I see a copycat trying to ban me.....but failing hard!

p0wned in front of God and his family!!


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 29, 2009)

Banned in front of the entire population of your computer monitor


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Apr 29, 2009)

Banned for 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






PS: It's homosexual incest love my brother!


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 29, 2009)

banned for being weird


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Apr 29, 2009)

Banned for being weirder..


----------



## OtakuGamerZ (Apr 29, 2009)

Banned because now i know how you got your post count so high.

EDIT:waaaait just a minute......YOUR DIFFERENT PEOPLE!!! I just now noticed


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 29, 2009)

Banned because also, you dont get posts added to your count for EOF posts.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Apr 30, 2009)

Banned because this dusty shelf of mine has lots of free posts for me to grab!

Toni is very nice to me and lets me use them whenever I want, he even asked TrolleyDave to be nice, and let me have mine free posts......That Trolley guy is so big and scary, he uses more then half of my shelf


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 30, 2009)

Banned for posing as a troll!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Apr 30, 2009)

Banned for over-modding


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 30, 2009)

Banned for still not talking the admins into making that possible for me!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Apr 30, 2009)

Banned because you have more influence with them, then me! TONI!!


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 30, 2009)

Banned for trolling me as usual! P1NGPONG!

bastad


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Apr 30, 2009)

Go on and close some threads around, don't ruin this game for us 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BANNED!


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 30, 2009)

Why dont you go and photoshop your "face" on some shit, and get banned while your doing it!

bastad


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Apr 30, 2009)

Why don't you go and get some more pictures drown on you, and think that you're "cool" for that..Pffff, like a 5 year old, playing robots and stuff..

Lame!



p0wned and BANNED in one time!


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 30, 2009)

Well why dont you go suck up to the mods some more, so you can try and avoid getting banned with your 90% warns!

oh too late

BANNED!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Apr 30, 2009)

Why don't you go and make that ridiculous haircut of yours, rather then bother us who want to have some fun here!

Banned asshole!


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 30, 2009)

Asshole? You cant go around calling staff things like that p1ngpong you idiot, I tried to help you but your just a troll fool.

Let me do the math for you dumbass.

90% warns plus 10% warns = BANNED!

bastad


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Apr 30, 2009)

Yeah, show off your power, miserable! Abuser!

BANNED!


----------



## DarkRey (Apr 30, 2009)

okey..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*gets crazy and runs off in to the woods* 
banned 


i seriously got confused with you 2 

-B-Blue


----------



## Toni Plutonij (May 1, 2009)

Hey B-Blue, BANNED for taking DarkReys identity!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Posts merged*

Hey B-Blue, BANNED for taking DarkReys identity!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Posts merged*

Hey B-Blue, BANNED for taking DarkReys identity!!!


----------



## p1ngpong (May 1, 2009)

Banned for spamming and triple posting!

Enjoy your new warn p1ngpong.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (May 1, 2009)

Banned for thinking that you can ban me just like that, but you know that Costello is holding my back! I've been at 110% warn before, and I can be again!


----------



## p1ngpong (May 1, 2009)

Suspended until I can talk to Costello so that you can be BANNED permanently!

troll

bastad


----------



## Toni Plutonij (May 1, 2009)

Banned for power abusing and insulting me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'm just a tiny 14-year old kid.....Way to go man, way to go!


----------



## p1ngpong (May 1, 2009)

Banned because being tiny and young is no excuse to be a bastad!


bastad


----------



## Toni Plutonij (May 1, 2009)

Banned because being tall and punk doesn't give you right to be a bully!!


----------



## p1ngpong (May 1, 2009)

Banned!

bastad


----------



## Toni Plutonij (May 1, 2009)

Banned for obvious lack of intelligence and imagination!


----------



## p1ngpong (May 1, 2009)

Banned for thinking your smart, trying to sound clever in your posts these days!

stupid troll

bastad


----------



## Toni Plutonij (May 1, 2009)

Banned for repeating yourself...and I am smart!!! Probably the smartest kid around here!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (May 1, 2009)

Shut up kids!

Don't make me turn this thread around and take you back home, 'cause I will! 
*daddy glare*

You're _both_ banned when we get home.


----------



## p1ngpong (May 1, 2009)

Banned for being a bad father figure!


----------



## DarkRey (May 1, 2009)

banned for being a bad leader figure


----------



## p1ngpong (May 1, 2009)

Banned for not posting enough so we can trick more people!


----------



## DarkRey (May 1, 2009)

banned because i was playing trick or thread with Costello so I didn't have time to trick others


----------



## Toni Plutonij (May 1, 2009)

Banned because people really got confused by our avas and sigs!


----------



## p1ngpong (May 1, 2009)

Banned because Im finding this too funny now!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (May 1, 2009)

Banned because you find everything funny......Lamer!

p0wned!


----------



## p1ngpong (May 1, 2009)

Hehe banned because my p0wn commander sig and ava will be even more confusing then the mouse knight one


----------



## Toni Plutonij (May 1, 2009)

Banned because I thought so too!


----------



## p1ngpong (May 1, 2009)

Your starting to learn how I think.

Banned for that


----------



## Toni Plutonij (May 1, 2009)

Banned because you and me are one person.....people will start to realize that soon!


----------



## p1ngpong (May 1, 2009)

Banned for revealing the secret! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(self ban)


----------



## mucus (May 1, 2009)

BANNED

....no one


----------



## DarkRey (May 1, 2009)

banned by me


----------



## xalphax (May 1, 2009)

in the tune of "stand by me"

banned.... by me.....


----------



## hanfhase (May 1, 2009)

banned of being banned from a banned person that banned a person of a dumd banned reason in the banned game


----------



## mucus (May 1, 2009)

Banned for smoking too much pot.


----------



## hanfhase (May 1, 2009)

banned of thinking i am still smoking


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 1, 2009)

banned for forcing rabbits to smoke POT


----------



## JPdensetsu (May 1, 2009)

Banned for being a frog


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 2, 2009)

Banned for saying 'for being a frog' - as if I havn't 'reddit reddit' THAT before


----------



## dobz (May 2, 2009)

banned because you have a crappy workstation


----------



## OtakuGamerZ (May 2, 2009)

Banned because YOUR DOING IT 'ribbit ribbit' WRONG!!

EDIT: RAWR! you beat me by 1 min.


----------



## dobz (May 2, 2009)

banned for being slow


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 2, 2009)

OtakuGamerZ said:
			
		

> Banned because YOUR DOING IT 'ribbit ribbit' WRONG!!Banned for thinking I did 'reddit 'reddit' wrong - haven't you ever heard the joke about the frog in the book shop ???
> 
> sumokabanned because you have a crappy workstation


Banned for thinking that's My workstation -  it's my twin brother 'Kormics'


----------



## Toni Plutonij (May 2, 2009)

Banned out f boredom!


----------



## p1ngpong (May 2, 2009)

Banned for 5000 posts!


----------



## agentgamma (May 2, 2009)

Banned for NOT having 5000 posts.
IF YOU DON'T HAVE 5000 POSTS, YOU ARE A LOSER!!


----------



## DarkRey (May 2, 2009)

Banned for the same lame Reason


----------



## p1ngpong (May 2, 2009)

Banned before spammer!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (May 2, 2009)

Banned for the rhyme!

EDIT:


----------



## DarkRey (May 2, 2009)

banned because i dont think spammer rhymes with anything there


----------



## xalphax (May 2, 2009)

guess who's banned.... it's that guy ^


----------



## mucus (May 2, 2009)

This Ban goes out to all you you who feel you haven't been banned in the recent ban frenzy!


----------



## OtakuGamerZ (May 3, 2009)

*begins playing Final Fantasy-battle complete song*
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  BanBanBanBaaan Baaan Baaan BanBan Baaan


----------



## agentgamma (May 3, 2009)

Banned as we need a Chocobo emoticon.


----------



## p1ngpong (May 3, 2009)

Banned for joining fads!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (May 3, 2009)

BANned because I'm multiplying and it's terrifically amazing!!!!!!


----------



## xalphax (May 3, 2009)

banned because where originated this whole Toni Pluclonij fad?


----------



## p1ngpong (May 3, 2009)

Banned for not knowing DarkRey started it!


----------



## DarkRey (May 3, 2009)

banned for not knowing that DarkRey slept with your dad


----------



## p1ngpong (May 3, 2009)

Banned for not setting my avas size right!


----------



## DarkRey (May 3, 2009)

banned as i don't think there was a need to to enlarge that tiny pic


----------



## Toni Plutonij (May 3, 2009)

Banned for cloning me again!!!!


----------



## Minox (May 3, 2009)

Banned as there are far too many p1ngpongs atm :/


----------



## OtakuGamerZ (May 4, 2009)

Banned because no one has an excuse to not know how to use google. *look down at sig*


----------



## DarkRey (May 4, 2009)

Banned because i thought you need an academic degree in order to search on google


----------



## Toni Plutonij (May 4, 2009)

Banned by yourself..


----------



## p1ngpong (May 4, 2009)

Banned for moving crappy threads that should be locked!


----------



## DarkRey (May 4, 2009)

banned by myself..


----------



## Toni Plutonij (May 4, 2009)

Banned by me, you, p1ngpong, DAMN.....Who the fuck is banning who?!?!


----------



## agentgamma (May 4, 2009)

Banned as this is more confusing than _The Comedy of Errors_


----------



## DarkRey (May 4, 2009)

banned because we are ruining all toni's photobucket bandwidth


----------



## p1ngpong (May 4, 2009)

Banned because you arent, I am.


----------



## agentgamma (May 4, 2009)

Banned as my spamming is also a major contribution


----------



## DarkRey (May 4, 2009)

banned for not knowing that this signature is hosted in toni's photobucket account


----------



## agentgamma (May 4, 2009)

Banned as I in fact _did._


----------



## Toni Plutonij (May 4, 2009)

Banned because I'm really having a great laugh with all this....even after few days....


----------



## agentgamma (May 4, 2009)

Banned for laughing at such a serious matter


----------



## p1ngpong (May 4, 2009)

Banned for causing the resurrection of GBAtemps greatest troll!


----------



## agentgamma (May 4, 2009)

Banned for not doing the fad


----------



## DarkRey (May 4, 2009)

banned for not cloning costello so we could have a great power in a hands


----------



## p1ngpong (May 4, 2009)

Banned for forgetting that Starcraft sucks!


----------



## DarkRey (May 4, 2009)

banned as i dont know what you talking about


----------



## Toni Plutonij (May 4, 2009)

Banned for playing ping-pong with p1ngpong..


----------



## p1ngpong (May 4, 2009)

Banned for false claims of p0wn!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (May 4, 2009)

Banned for copying me, and posting explicit pictures of me!!!


----------



## mucus (May 4, 2009)

Banned because I have those pictures and I can't believe what you were doing ! :shock:


----------



## Toni Plutonij (May 4, 2009)

Banned for being one of the few that knows how to play along!


----------



## xalphax (May 4, 2009)

time waste ban


----------



## dobz (May 4, 2009)




----------



## Toni Plutonij (May 4, 2009)

Ban waste BAN!


----------



## xalphax (May 4, 2009)

imported ban


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 4, 2009)

This ban is a recycled ban.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (May 4, 2009)

This is Bin BAN!


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 4, 2009)

Talk like that again and feel the wrath of Ban Laden!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (May 4, 2009)

Smile like that again, and I'll knock out your teeth so you'll get a visit from BAN fairy!!!


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 4, 2009)

Say that again, say that one more time.  I ban you, no I double ban you motherfucker.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (May 4, 2009)

I'm a motherlicker if I'm a fairy!!! Banned for obvious mistake!!


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 4, 2009)

Banned for starring in porn, I've seen the poster!


----------



## p1ngpong (May 4, 2009)

If you were my mother, I would lick you.

After I banned you.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 5, 2009)

I'd let you off a banning for sending me that ram but that's not the way world works so I'm gonna have to ban you extra hard to show there's no favouritism going on here.


----------



## p1ngpong (May 5, 2009)

Have an extra gig of BAN courtesy of me!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (May 5, 2009)

OK, I?ll take that BAN now..

Is it edible?!


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 5, 2009)

If you you cover it in coconut and chocolate and cook it the oven for bout 20 minutes, but you'e banned so you can't have the recipe.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (May 5, 2009)

Banned because you didn't know that BANNED people automatically get recipe on the way out!


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 5, 2009)

You again? Oi mate, how many times do I have to tell ya, your barred, banned, excluded, not allowed in, on or around this thread.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (May 5, 2009)

Banned for thinking that you can get rid of em that easily


----------



## Toni Plutonij (May 5, 2009)

Banned for thinking that you can get rid of me that easily


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 5, 2009)

Banned for thinking that just because you're a mod you can get away with double posting!


----------



## OtakuGamerZ (May 5, 2009)

banned....because....ahh whatever i'm to bored/sleepy to think.


----------



## agentgamma (May 5, 2009)

Banned as that ban sucked.


----------



## DarkRey (May 5, 2009)

banned as this ban suck more that yours


----------



## mucus (May 5, 2009)

Rock







Paper








Scissors








You lose, look over there -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------> BAN


----------



## kjean (May 5, 2009)

Oh dood, you are banned 'cos me ROCKS.


----------



## mucus (May 5, 2009)

Paper beats

*BAN*


----------



## kjean (May 5, 2009)

Oh snap. Banned for enlighten me.


----------



## MegaAce™ (May 5, 2009)

lol i'm too lazy to make my homework, so i'm banning you


----------



## Toni Plutonij (May 5, 2009)

Banned because I?m tired of all that pingponging..


----------



## agentgamma (May 5, 2009)

Banned as we should rename the site p1ngpongtemp and have news about ANYTHING ping pong related


----------



## Toni Plutonij (May 5, 2009)

Banned for one of the best ideas I've ever heard..


----------



## MegaAce™ (May 5, 2009)

Banned as the site would be empty.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (May 5, 2009)

Banned for posting before-after me!!


----------



## agentgamma (May 5, 2009)

Banned for not posting before-after me!!


----------



## MegaAce™ (May 5, 2009)

Banned because you all copy p1ngpong!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (May 5, 2009)

banned for not knowing that p1ngy copied us


----------



## MegaAce™ (May 5, 2009)

Banned for knowing that AND not stopping him!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (May 5, 2009)

Banned because p1ngy is my pet!


----------



## MegaAce™ (May 5, 2009)

Banned because he don't p0wned me yet!


----------



## kjean (May 5, 2009)

Banned™


----------



## DarkRey (May 5, 2009)

banned for not believing the unbelievable


----------



## xalphax (May 5, 2009)

another day, another ban


----------



## ENDscape (May 5, 2009)

Ill BAN you today and tomorrow!


----------



## DarkRey (May 5, 2009)

I WILL BAN YOU STRAIGHT A WAY


----------



## MegaAce™ (May 5, 2009)

I WILL NOT BUT I WILL BAN YOU.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 6, 2009)

Have you heard about the new game? It's called Banning Mama and you're the first one in the game to be banned.


----------



## kjean (May 6, 2009)

dood, I know how that game ends...


Spoiler: --- SPOILER ALERT ---



...and Dave banned happily ever after.


yup, that's it.


----------



## mucus (May 6, 2009)

All of the sudden there were showers of great glory showering down on the


BANNED


----------



## DarkRey (May 6, 2009)

THE BANHAUNTED BAN


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 6, 2009)

Have you heard about John Carpenters sequel to Prince of Darkness?  It's called Prince of Bannedness and it's all about you being banned.


----------



## mucus (May 6, 2009)

George A. Romeros movie:
Ban of the Dead
it was shoot in ban and white, to give emphasis to the BAN.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 6, 2009)

It's not as good as Tobe Hopbers The Bannedness Chainsaw Masscare, where the banned not only get banned - they get got.  And guess what, you're first in line for the ban, so you better start running.


----------



## mucus (May 6, 2009)

One, two, three

times the BAN!


----------



## DarkRey (May 6, 2009)

MegaSuperUBERBAN


----------



## MegaAce™ (May 6, 2009)

Mah Banz, lemme show you them.


----------



## mucus (May 6, 2009)

*upgraded to Kuwanger power*

*shoots some BANmerangs*


----------



## MegaAce™ (May 6, 2009)

Do you know the Power BANgers?
They morph to Mega Zord and ban you!


----------



## mucus (May 6, 2009)

Ban for not being on the next page yet!


----------



## OtakuGamerZ (May 6, 2009)

Banned for being first on the page.


----------



## Splych (May 7, 2009)

Banned for being second on the page =]


----------



## OtakuGamerZ (May 7, 2009)

BlahBlahBANBlahThird...and TAKE THAT!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 *begin dramatic stare!*


----------



## Toni Plutonij (May 7, 2009)

Banned as I just won in two competitions...


----------



## p1ngpong (May 7, 2009)

Banned until you tell me what you won!


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 7, 2009)

Banned for having Avatars the same


----------



## Toni Plutonij (May 7, 2009)

Banned because p1ngy is my clone.......and p1ngy, you're banned for not knowing that I won two pointless Last Post threads! here in the EOF..


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 7, 2009)

OtakuGamerZ banned for such a bad video


----------



## agentgamma (May 7, 2009)

Banned as Frog from_ Chrono Trigger_ is a better frog than Kermit the Frog.


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 7, 2009)

banned for not knowing that Kermit frog is more well known than 'Frog from chrono trigger'

I bet if you went out to the street & asked - 'have you heard of Kermit the frog' you'll get more people saying they have than if you asked 'do you know the frog out of _chrono trigger_'


----------



## agentgamma (May 7, 2009)

Banned as no one I know knows of Kermit the Frog XD

...except an old teacher who was _crazy_ about frogs


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 7, 2009)

Banned for having no friends & limited soical life


----------



## agentgamma (May 7, 2009)

Banned as I have around 15 friends


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 7, 2009)

Banned for having too few friends  

- oh by the way I've done a google search for 'famous frogs' & I haven't seen one mention of 'Frog from Chronos Trigger' in the first 15 pages - but 'kermit' been on each one (apart from Pg3 & 8)  at least once - so


----------



## MegaAce™ (May 7, 2009)

Why why, *You* know, you *are* a frog, so you are *banned*


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 7, 2009)

^ banned for stating the obvious - & for stuttering


----------



## playallday (May 7, 2009)

Banned for banning him before I could.


----------



## MegaAce™ (May 7, 2009)

Mah Banhammerz, lemme show you them.


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 7, 2009)

Banned for NOT showing us them


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 7, 2009)

Self Ban for double post & having to edit this one


----------



## xalphax (May 7, 2009)

guitar solo ban 

*weeeoooh*


----------



## mucus (May 8, 2009)

^ Banned for playing a bad solo


----------



## OtakuGamerZ (May 9, 2009)

the ultimate reason to ban u is HERE!


----------



## ENDscape (May 9, 2009)

BAnned because your crappy ban is the reason why GBAtemp is having server issues...


----------



## DarkRey (May 9, 2009)

banned because your even crappier ban made Gbatemp Fart


----------



## MegaAce™ (May 9, 2009)

banned because your fart made gbatemp ban you


----------



## mucus (May 9, 2009)

Banned cuz I just farted

(maybe we should let the air clear too)


----------



## DarkRey (May 9, 2009)

*waits for the damn fog to clear out*
banned


----------



## mucus (May 9, 2009)

Banned for waiting so long

*shoulda walked into that farty air*


----------



## Holaitsme (May 9, 2009)

Banned for fun.


----------



## BumFace (May 9, 2009)

banned for spoiling it.


----------



## mucus (May 9, 2009)

Banned for having a bum face


----------



## OtakuGamerZ (May 10, 2009)

Banned for having mucus.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 10, 2009)

Banned for having thrush.


----------



## OtakuGamerZ (May 10, 2009)

Banned for having a really pissed off face.


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 10, 2009)

TrolleyDave Banned for not following rules [see http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=152674&st=90]


----------



## agentgamma (May 10, 2009)

Banned for being a goody two-shoes, Herr Frog


----------



## Toni Plutonij (May 10, 2009)

Banned for thinking that rules aren't meant to be broken!


----------



## agentgamma (May 10, 2009)

Banned for double banning...


----------



## Toni Plutonij (May 10, 2009)

Banned for backstab!


----------



## DarkRey (May 10, 2009)

banned for frontstab! 
hold on that ain't right


----------



## BumFace (May 10, 2009)

Banned for messing up.


----------



## DarkRey (May 10, 2009)

banned for having a messed up face (bumface)


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 10, 2009)

Banned for looking like you shave with a cheese grater.


----------



## mucus (May 10, 2009)

Banned for owning said cheese grater


----------



## BumFace (May 11, 2009)

Banned for dissing cheese graters


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 11, 2009)

Banned for being British and using the word "dissing", it's "slagging off" over here son.


----------



## mucus (May 11, 2009)

Banned for colloquialisms.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 11, 2009)

Banned for using posh words.


----------



## xalphax (May 11, 2009)

5 o'clock ban!


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 11, 2009)

Banned for being an hour ahead of the UK!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (May 11, 2009)

Banned for being a future-man!


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 11, 2009)

Banned for living in the past!


----------



## mucus (May 11, 2009)

Banned for shits and giggles


----------



## BumFace (May 11, 2009)

Banned for not having fun.


----------



## DarkRey (May 11, 2009)

banned for not having enough orgasm when you were supposed to have


----------



## kjean (May 12, 2009)

banned for faking multiple orgasms.


----------



## DarkRey (May 12, 2009)

banned because at least i tried to have them
unlike YUU!


----------



## BumFace (May 12, 2009)

banned for trying to have an orgasm


----------



## agentgamma (May 12, 2009)

Banned as your anus is bleeding.


----------



## xalphax (May 12, 2009)

banned because that happens if you perform a goatse at home!


----------



## DarkRey (May 12, 2009)

banned because pony can have multiple orgasm while shtting


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 12, 2009)

Banning bot #1 attacks with "You have been banned by Bandrian".


----------



## xalphax (May 12, 2009)

banned for using bots!


----------



## Hadrian (May 12, 2009)

Banned for not accepting the might of Bandrian


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 12, 2009)

Banned for having the greatest avatar on the net!


----------



## Hadrian (May 12, 2009)

Banned for NOT being a cunt.


----------



## p1ngpong (May 12, 2009)

Banned for having the most handsome ava! :3


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 12, 2009)

Banned for having 1 tiny bouncing ball!


----------



## p1ngpong (May 13, 2009)

Banned for stealing mah RAM!


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 13, 2009)

Banned for stealing mah SHEEP first!


----------



## p1ngpong (May 13, 2009)

Banned because I only borrowed it for a quick rape.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 13, 2009)

Oh, I guess that's alright then, sorry about that.  Banned anyway because I know you're gonna go bareback and that's just not on.


----------



## mucus (May 13, 2009)

Banned for going soft on him.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 13, 2009)

Banned cos I don't want to stress him out too much or he could go soft on the sheep.


----------



## agentgamma (May 13, 2009)

Banned as ...
THIS
IS..


Spoiler



MARTHA!!





Spoiler


----------



## mucus (May 13, 2009)

agentgamma said:
			
		

> *Y*ea! Yea! Yea! Yea! Yea!
> 
> Day after day your home life's a wreck
> The powers that be just breathe down your neck
> ...



Banned Because I
Really don't think I know why
you would want to
make me go to
these great lengths
which aren't even strengths

Banned Because you
think you've go to
make this kind of thing
that makes my ears ring
this kind of music
doesn't make me sick

but you are banned


----------



## BumFace (May 13, 2009)

banned because you're confusing 

*'cannot ban me for being confused' so think of another reason* xD


----------



## mucus (May 13, 2009)

Banned because if you can't follow along, get BANNED.
or
Another Day with Bullwinkle! Banned.


----------



## agentgamma (May 13, 2009)

Banned as we should watch some banned commercials on YouTube.


----------



## mucus (May 13, 2009)

Agent gamma, i really wish you hadn't posted youtube.
Do you know what happens to people who post youtube links?

Would you like to know what happens to people who post youtube links?

I mean, if were a link to banned commercials on pornhub....

But you posted youtube links, and the thing that happens to people who post youtube links is

*BANNED*


----------



## OtakuGamerZ (May 14, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Agent gamma, i really wish you hadn't posted youtube.
> Do you know what happens to people who post youtube links?



BANNED because it should look like this!

Agent gamma, i really wish you hadn't posted youtube.

Do you know what happens to people who post youtube links?


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 14, 2009)

A iwild banner appears, he casts "BAN" on you and you are banned.


----------



## OtakuGamerZ (May 14, 2009)

iObject because iwild banner missed, and i cast"Ban Hammer" then iwild banner gets pissed and casts "BAN" on you!!


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 14, 2009)

Banned for doing it wrong. (that's what she said)


----------



## OtakuGamerZ (May 14, 2009)

BANNED! for *Doin'* it Wrong! (FAIL! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 14, 2009)

Banned for mis-spelling doing.  The illiterate youth of today, it's terrible.


----------



## epicelite (May 14, 2009)

Banned because "trolley" is too close to "troll".


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 14, 2009)

^ banned because 'epicelite' is too close to 'epic cel[lu]lite'


----------



## agentgamma (May 14, 2009)

Banned as kermit is too close to hermit


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 14, 2009)

Banned as hermit is too close to permit, and we don't need no stinking permits.


----------



## epicelite (May 14, 2009)

Banned because I was having a bad day.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 14, 2009)

Banned cuz u can has good day nao.


----------



## epicelite (May 14, 2009)

B& because you replied to my post too soon.

*Posts merged*

Banned for useing the abbreviation "B&".


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 14, 2009)

Banned for saying I replied too soon when it was actually you posting too slow.


----------



## DarkAura (May 15, 2009)

Banned for replying in 2 minutes.


----------



## kjean (May 15, 2009)

Banned because there's no time limits here.


----------



## p1ngpong (May 15, 2009)

Timely ban!


----------



## mucus (May 15, 2009)

Banned because of the sex toys from hong kong...


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 15, 2009)

Banned because of the sex toys under your bed.


----------



## p1ngpong (May 15, 2009)

Banned for being a human sex toy.


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 15, 2009)

^ Banned for having a prickly .........


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 15, 2009)

Banned for not having one at all!


----------



## mucus (May 15, 2009)

Banned for removing said sex toy.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 15, 2009)

Banned for inserting said sex toy for monetary gain, and not giving me my bloody cut of the money ho.


----------



## p1ngpong (May 15, 2009)

Banned for inserting a sex toy into a bloody cut!


----------



## mucus (May 15, 2009)

Banned for thinking too hard about it.


----------



## p1ngpong (May 15, 2009)

Banned for getting hard when you think about me.


----------



## mucus (May 15, 2009)

Banned: touche


----------



## BumFace (May 15, 2009)

Banned, That is So Cliché


----------



## mucus (May 15, 2009)

Banned for still having a bum face and no avatar to prove it


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 15, 2009)

Banned for not supplying a suitable avatar for bumface


----------



## mucus (May 15, 2009)

Banned because I can't ban you for that!


----------



## BumFace (May 15, 2009)

Banned because you were supposed to ban, which you didn't ban

(Thanks kermitFfrog)


----------



## kjean (May 16, 2009)

Banned for making me wonder who the hell is this kermit*F*frog.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 16, 2009)

Banned for not knowing who KermitFfrog is!


----------



## kjean (May 16, 2009)

Banned for not showing me kermitFfrog's user profile.


----------



## mucus (May 16, 2009)

Banned for not finding it yourself.
or at least with google


----------



## OtakuGamerZ (May 16, 2009)

Banned for not telling kjean how to use google *look down at sig*


----------



## kjean (May 16, 2009)

Ban-Ban-Banned!

Results for: kermitFfrog

Your search - kermitFfrog - did not match any profiles. 

Suggestions:

* Make sure all tempers are banned correctly.
* Try different banphrases.
* Try more general banphrases.


----------



## dobz (May 16, 2009)

banned for posting before me ARgGGGGHhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 16, 2009)

Banned for not posting before him.


----------



## OtakuGamerZ (May 16, 2009)

Banned for having a predictable ban!


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 16, 2009)

Banned for not giving me a break, with 1700 bans under my belt the odd one or two is going to be predictable.


----------



## B-Blue (May 16, 2009)

http://tinyurl.com/odsnea


----------



## Vidboy10 (May 16, 2009)

B-Blue said:
			
		

> http://tinyurl.com/odsnea


I love the fact that the second resault is about Israel IP's getting banned from the forum's.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (May 16, 2009)

Banned for not banning anyone in your post!


----------



## Vidboy10 (May 16, 2009)

You are Banned because that was your 666th post.


----------



## DarkRey (May 16, 2009)

banned for alliance with the Satan


----------



## Toni Plutonij (May 16, 2009)

Banned out of fear..


----------



## Nerdii (May 16, 2009)

^
Banned because you have the same Ava!!


----------



## BumFace (May 16, 2009)

banned because you have a wiimote in your Avatar


----------



## Toni Plutonij (May 16, 2009)

Banned for not having an avatar..


----------



## p1ngpong (May 16, 2009)

Banned for not being around much.


----------



## DarkRey (May 16, 2009)

banned for some huge cocktus


----------



## mucus (May 16, 2009)

Banned for talking about his cocktus but not mine.


----------



## IchigoNoTenshi (May 17, 2009)

Banned for talking about cockti altogether... some sick-minded children may get the wrong idea.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 17, 2009)

Banned for being a natural disaster!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (May 17, 2009)

Banned for being an unnatural disaster!


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 17, 2009)

Banned for being a distater across the 8th dimension!


----------



## Nerdii (May 17, 2009)

Banned for being the bringer of Apocalypse to the 8th dimension!


----------



## epicelite (May 17, 2009)

Banned for saying "banned for" to someone who talks about disasters.


----------



## OtakuGamerZ (May 17, 2009)

Banned because you just said banned for to someone who talks about the 8th dimension.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 17, 2009)

Buckaroo Bannedzai across the 8th dimension.


----------



## OtakuGamerZ (May 17, 2009)

TrollyDave casts Buckaroo Bannedzai

TrollyDave missed...

OtakuGamerZ casts Ban Mjollnir

Critical Ban!!


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 17, 2009)

TrolleyDave casts "OtakuGamerZ can't spell Trolley" spell...

Spell successful...

OtakuGamerZ is banned...


----------



## OtakuGamerZ (May 17, 2009)

OtakuGamerZ casts "Fail at Failing" on himself...

TrolleyDave Bans himself...

OtakuGamerZ Epicly Wins!

Begin battle victory song...

BANBANBANBAN-BANBAN-BAN-BANBANBAN


----------



## IchigoNoTenshi (May 17, 2009)

Banned for writing bad songs and having no musical talent.


----------



## epicelite (May 17, 2009)

Banned for not being able to do anything better yet saying someone else sucks at song writing.


----------



## agentgamma (May 17, 2009)

Banned as I'll take the Wii for $200

Yes... two hundred Jamaican dollars 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Which is $2.25 US


----------



## ddp127 (May 17, 2009)

banned for posting at 11:17 AM!


----------



## agentgamma (May 17, 2009)

Banned as it was 07:31 PM here


----------



## epicelite (May 17, 2009)

Banned for not actually being p1ngpong.


----------



## DarkRey (May 17, 2009)

i heard someone calling my name 
banned


----------



## IchigoNoTenshi (May 17, 2009)

banned for confusing hearing with reading.


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 17, 2009)

OtakuGamerZ said:
			
		

> BANBANBANBAN-BANBAN-BAN-BANBANBAN


Banned for not getting lyrics right 
it's Ban-na-Ban-na-Ban-Na-Ban-na-Ban-na-Ban-Na-Ban-na-Ban-na - BANMAN !!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (May 17, 2009)

Banned for dancing violently!

EDIT: Damn, late.....but you kermit, you're banned for posting a great BAN!


----------



## p1ngpong (May 17, 2009)

Banned for lack of cactus.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 17, 2009)

Banned because it's coctus, not cactus!


----------



## agentgamma (May 17, 2009)

I c wat u did thar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*BANNED!*


----------



## Toni Plutonij (May 17, 2009)

Banned for Foxxy!


----------



## DarkRey (May 17, 2009)

banned for being erased from the face of Gbatemp!! (sig and ava)


----------



## Hadrian (May 17, 2009)

Banned for following a fad instead of failing at creating a fad


----------



## p1ngpong (May 17, 2009)

Banned because I follow a failed fad, two in fact!


----------



## Hadrian (May 17, 2009)

Banned for not being d1ngdong


----------



## p1ngpong (May 17, 2009)

Banned because I will have to change my name to that then I suppose.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (May 17, 2009)

Banned for thinking that I can be bought just like that!


----------



## p1ngpong (May 17, 2009)

Banned because theres a crappy, overpriced stylus in it for ya!


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 17, 2009)

Banned because you should have offered him an autographed Exploited album instead.


----------



## p1ngpong (May 18, 2009)

Banned because it wasnt a stylus really, just one of Hadrians old dildos!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(change your name to TrolleyDong  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 18, 2009)

Banned for coming up with a great idea for a novelty DS stylue, I'm gonna contact DealExtreme now!

(I'm still waiting to see d1ngdong! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## forbore (May 18, 2009)

Banned 'cause you have way more Live Gs than I do!


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 18, 2009)

Banned in smypathy, some of my mates have 5x my ganerscore!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (May 18, 2009)

Banned because you have mates that "overganerscore" you..


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 18, 2009)

Banned because that's not all they do over me!


----------



## IchigoNoTenshi (May 18, 2009)

Banned for slightly creepy double entendres.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (May 18, 2009)

Banned for using the term "entendre" in the EoF.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (May 18, 2009)

Banned because I used the cheat in your sig, and it does NOTHING!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Asshole, lying like that!


----------



## superrob (May 18, 2009)

Banned for eating a PokeBlock


----------



## kjean (May 18, 2009)

Banned for making Toni eat the expired PokeBlock that you've been chewed.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 18, 2009)

Banned for not realizing that it wasn't PokeBlock that Toni was chewing on, but it sounds very similar.


----------



## IchigoNoTenshi (May 18, 2009)

Banned for more sexual innuendos... unless I got it wrong. 
Banniferus Maximus!


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 18, 2009)

Banned for not getting it wrong, and banned for not reading my "Pink Joystick" thread,.


----------



## p1ngpong (May 18, 2009)

Banned for missing out on the start of a fad.


----------



## mucus (May 18, 2009)

Banned because my wireless connection is getting repaired today...
and because I don't wanna read the pink joystick thread.


----------



## DarkRey (May 18, 2009)

banned for self proclamation of being an idiot


----------



## mucus (May 18, 2009)

Banned because my lunch cost more than 10 bucks!


----------



## DarkRey (May 18, 2009)

banned for robbing them 
with a Banana


----------



## MegaAce™ (May 18, 2009)

Banned as this is now the 'you are donged' game.


----------



## BumFace (May 18, 2009)

Banned, because this isn't the 'you are donged game'


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (May 18, 2009)

Shut your bum face! 
BANNED!


----------



## mucus (May 18, 2009)

Banned for being Vulpes Abnocto


----------



## NeSchn (May 18, 2009)

Banned for being a pimp...


OH NOES!!!


----------



## mucus (May 18, 2009)

Banned for being my bitch


----------



## p1ngpong (May 18, 2009)

Banned for never getting it!


----------



## mucus (May 18, 2009)

Banned: huh? what are you talking about?


----------



## p1ngpong (May 18, 2009)

I despairingly ban you!


----------



## Santee (May 18, 2009)

^Banned for having a huge dong unlike most of us  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 .


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 19, 2009)

^ banned for - 'Speak for yourself'


----------



## NeSchn (May 19, 2009)

p1ngdong said:
			
		

> Banned for never getting it!



Banned for being a dick!


XD Just kidding p1ngy


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (May 19, 2009)

Banned for bypassing kermit...and while I'm at it, he's banned too!


----------



## TornZero (May 19, 2009)

BANNED! for banning Kermit. While I'M at it, I'll un-ban Kermit.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 19, 2009)

Banned for being a divide by zero error.


----------



## TornZero (May 19, 2009)

Banned for being an inoperable trolley.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 19, 2009)

Banned for not knowing that I'm entirely operable, so operable in fact that I've got to go have my gallbladder removed at some point.


----------



## TornZero (May 19, 2009)

BANNED for having incredibly awesome dirty puns!


----------



## Santee (May 19, 2009)

^ Banned for confusing me



			
				kermitfrog said:
			
		

> ^ banned for - 'Speak for yourself'


Banned for knowing I'm not Speaking for myself


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 19, 2009)

Banned for not changing your name to IchiDong.


----------



## OtakuGamerZ (May 19, 2009)

Banned for not changing the subject sooner!

P.S.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ninja Ban


----------



## mucus (May 19, 2009)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Banned for not changing your name to IchiDong.


Banned for not being named TrolleyDong


----------



## kjean (May 19, 2009)

Banned 'cause DongyDave is better.


----------



## OtakuGamerZ (May 19, 2009)

Banned for ignoring me.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 19, 2009)

Banned for being ignored.


----------



## Brian117 (May 19, 2009)

Banned for telling them their banned for being ignored.

EDIT: And also, FIRST FUCKING POST IN THIS GAME. I am shocked I am so late.


----------



## mucus (May 19, 2009)

Banned for DONG


----------



## Brian117 (May 19, 2009)

Banned for BONG.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 19, 2009)

Banned for not passing the bong!


----------



## Brian117 (May 19, 2009)

Banned for being in the drug habit.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 19, 2009)

Banned for not joining the toking revolution!


----------



## Brian117 (May 19, 2009)

Banned for trying to ban me because I want to keep a clean system.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 19, 2009)

Banned for wanting to keep a clean system in a world that poisons you with toxins, fumes, gases and both natural and manmade radiation.


----------



## Brian117 (May 19, 2009)

Banned for having the most truest post in the whole Galaxy.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 19, 2009)

Banned in thanks!


----------



## Brian117 (May 19, 2009)

Banned for saying, "in", instead of, "for". Bed time. Good night.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 19, 2009)

Nos da ban.


----------



## p1ngpong (May 19, 2009)

Armpit fetish ban!


----------



## kjean (May 19, 2009)

Oh, wait, you are not k1ngkong! Banned!!!


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 19, 2009)

Banned for not following either of the trends presented to you!


----------



## kjean (May 19, 2009)

Banned you trendy boy. You supposed to be our new rebel leader.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 19, 2009)

Following me in my social revolution is one of the trends presented to you!  I'm the setter of that one. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  The other of course is changing your name to kdong.


----------



## kjean (May 19, 2009)

You failed to convince _kjean_. Banned. Try again?


----------



## mucus (May 19, 2009)

Banned because I'm so groggy I couldn't care less who I'm banning.



Spoiler



*proceeds to get drunk and knocks many many many stars out of the sky, forcing my poor child to roll up lint, junk and various doodads in order to reconstruct all of the cosoms, which I will probably only destroy again*


----------



## IchigoNoTenshi (May 19, 2009)

Banned for destroying the cosmos and forcing your child to rebuild it with the contents of his pocket. You lazy bugger.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 19, 2009)

Baned for leading a 17.5 strong army of rice crispies characters on a crasade to find the holy braille.


----------



## BumFace (May 19, 2009)

banned for spelling 'banned' wrong


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (May 19, 2009)

Baned for spelling baned wrong.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 19, 2009)

Exactly mate, just for that I'll skip over you and ban bumface just because his breath smells like a crack whore after 40 blowjobs.


----------



## p1ngpong (May 19, 2009)

Banned for having breath that smells of bums.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 19, 2009)

Banned for having a bum that smells of bumfaces breath.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (May 19, 2009)

Banned for not posting a new NTM picture yet.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 19, 2009)

Banned for not telling me sooner!


----------



## IchigoNoTenshi (May 19, 2009)

Banned for not figuring it out yourself.


----------



## OtakuGamerZ (May 20, 2009)

Banned for being new.

P.S. Welcome to gbatemp have a happy time ban!


----------



## Brian117 (May 20, 2009)

Banned for being a mean bastard and banning someone who just joined.


----------



## p1ngpong (May 20, 2009)

Banned for pimping.


----------



## OtakuGamerZ (May 20, 2009)

Banned cuz u REALLY need to change your avi.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 20, 2009)

Banned cuz u REALLY need to follow the teachings of Jim Ignatowski.


----------



## Brian117 (May 20, 2009)

Banned for being really obsessed with "Taxi".


----------



## mucus (May 20, 2009)

Banned for not being obsessed with "Taxi"


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 20, 2009)

Banned for following around to see a life that's never in, always calling itself on it's own phone though it's never quite at home in the world today.


----------



## IchigoNoTenshi (May 20, 2009)

Banned for attempting to be a philosophiser.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 20, 2009)

Banned for not listening to The Cardiacs, one of the greatest bands ever to grace the alphabet garden.


----------



## mucus (May 20, 2009)

Banned: Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah 

so there


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 20, 2009)

Banned because I reckon you actually typed all that in instead of using ctrl-v.


----------



## p1ngpong (May 20, 2009)

Banned for pasting all your bans from old bans!


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 20, 2009)

Banned for only just realizing that I copy and paste every letter in my messages from other peoples messages.


----------



## IchigoNoTenshi (May 20, 2009)

Banned for working hard at being lazy. That kinda defeats the purpose.


----------



## mucus (May 20, 2009)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Banned because I reckon you actually typed all that in instead of using ctrl-v.


Banned because you are are so wrong my friend.  I did indeed "control v" most of that post.  It must be given, first, that I did write several of the "Blah Blah Blah"s first, but I ...wait

there's a fight with 2 black guys outside


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 20, 2009)

Banned for not recording said fight on your mobile phone and posting said fight on JooTube.


----------



## p1ngpong (May 20, 2009)

Banned for posting too many videos on pornotube.


----------



## Brian117 (May 20, 2009)

Banned for stalking Dave on a porn website.


----------



## mucus (May 20, 2009)

kjean said:
			
		

> Banned 'cause DongyDave is better.



Banned because DongyDave really is better.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 20, 2009)

Banned because I filled in all the necessary paperwork to change my name to DongyDave but unfortunately the administration is swamped with name changes and the process may take a while.  I have been infromed that I am in a queue but my name change request is important to the administration and will be handled as soon as possible.


----------



## mucus (May 20, 2009)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Banned for changing your name twice but still acting exactly like Beve.


Banned because you only requested one name change.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 20, 2009)

Banned for attempting to defame my name by fooling people into thinking that I put a request for more than one name change when in actual fact my words declare that I only put in one.


----------



## Hadrian (May 20, 2009)

Banned for not being behind in fads, its superhotgirl now.


----------



## mucus (May 20, 2009)

Banned because that's a really fucking dumb fad.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 20, 2009)

Banned for swearing, that's really fucking rude that is.


----------



## mucus (May 20, 2009)

Banned for sweaty gym socks.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 20, 2009)

Banned for having a fetish for said sweaty gym socks.


----------



## mucus (May 20, 2009)

Banned because not only do I have said fetish, but I also have said sweaty socks!
Now, who's on top!

This banner right here, and i don't mean bannerbomb!


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 20, 2009)

Bannerbomb?  You mean we can blanket ban entire mountain ranges?  Banned for not telling me about this earlier.


----------



## mucus (May 20, 2009)

Banned for being schooled by a noob!


----------



## Slimmmmmm (May 20, 2009)

Banned for missing your 100th post and not buying the drinks (it's tradition)


----------



## p1ngpong (May 20, 2009)

Banned for advocating crappy threads.


----------



## Slimmmmmm (May 20, 2009)

Banned for failure to understand EOF is for crappy threads & dissing crappy threads, but yet still posting in them thus adding to the overall crappiness


----------



## p1ngpong (May 20, 2009)

Banned for thinking I dont understand the EOF


----------



## TornZero (May 21, 2009)

Banned for having a p1ngy dong.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 21, 2009)

Banned for having a torn 0.


----------



## kjean (May 21, 2009)

Banned for trolling Eydave


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 21, 2009)

Banned for coming up with one of the more clever puns based on my name!


----------



## kjean (May 21, 2009)

Thanks. Can I ban you? Ok, banned.
(btw rain is pouring down here. how's the weather there?)


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 21, 2009)

Banned because it's 4am, cold, miserable and dark.  But it ain't raining, which actually makes a change.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (May 21, 2009)

Banned before page 1500


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 21, 2009)

Banned before 04:12am GMT


----------



## kjean (May 21, 2009)

Banned from the future. (anyhow this sound boring. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 21, 2009)

Banned because I just found all 3 seasons of Bottom online and now I've actually got to wait for them to finish downloading and I reckon it's your fault they're taking so long.


----------



## kjean (May 21, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> *''Bottom (TV series)'', a *British* sitcom and stage show


You mean this? That's out of my reach. Banned.


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 21, 2009)

Banned for talking about 'Bottoms'


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 21, 2009)

Banned for exaggerating my words, I only mentioned 1 Bottom.


----------



## epicelite (May 21, 2009)

Banned because nobody pain my the bribe of $50 to be not banned!


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 21, 2009)

Banned for banning after what appears to be 20 shots of vodka.


----------



## epicelite (May 21, 2009)

Banned because I don't drink.


----------



## p1ngpong (May 21, 2009)

Banned because we all know what you like to drink.


----------



## kjean (May 21, 2009)

Banned for drinking epice-lite.


----------



## NeSchn (May 21, 2009)

Banned for being alive.


----------



## p1ngpong (May 21, 2009)

Banned for being the life of the game.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (May 21, 2009)

Banned for giving me nightmares with your new avatar


----------



## IchigoNoTenshi (May 21, 2009)

Banned because you should have sent that fox to kill p1ingdong's avatar before now.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (May 21, 2009)

Banned for suggesting that I harm p1ngpong.

All praise to the p1ng!


----------



## Deleted User (May 21, 2009)

Your are banned for participating in this mindless thread.

All of you! 'Cept me cuz I have immunity and stuff.


----------



## IchigoNoTenshi (May 21, 2009)

Banned for being a hypocritical little iguana.


----------



## kjean (May 21, 2009)

Banned because we are just calling it crazy not hypocrazy.


----------



## Slimmmmmm (May 21, 2009)

Banned for banning someone with a zombie avatar.


----------



## IchigoNoTenshi (May 21, 2009)

Banned for having too many m's in your name.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (May 21, 2009)

Banned for having too many "o"s in your name. 

So there.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (May 21, 2009)

Banned because I see some new faces here! And you're an old fart!


----------



## epicelite (May 21, 2009)

Banned for useing the correct avatar.


----------



## NeSchn (May 21, 2009)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Banned for suggesting that I harm p1ngdong.
> 
> All praise to the p1ng!



Fix'd

Banned because you're stupid.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 21, 2009)

Banned because it's not stupid, it's st00pid.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (May 21, 2009)

Banned for raising your left fist!


----------



## Hadrian (May 21, 2009)

Banned for having dreamy eyes.

We skype later x x x x


----------



## saxamo (May 21, 2009)

banned for not using open source/open protocol VoIP software


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 21, 2009)

Banned for using open source jeans.


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 21, 2009)

banned for fisting


----------



## Brian117 (May 21, 2009)

Banned for tripping on my pair of socks last night.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 21, 2009)

Banned for having the kind of night with him where your socks ended up on his floor!


----------



## Brian117 (May 21, 2009)

Banned for not calling us up, and ask to join in.


----------



## Dr.Killa (May 22, 2009)

i have the right to ban you


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 22, 2009)

^ Banned for pretending to be a doctor


----------



## Dr.Killa (May 22, 2009)

so youre banned for pretending to be a frog


----------



## OtakuGamerZ (May 22, 2009)

Banned for not being Frog from Chrono Trigger.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 22, 2009)

Banned for not banning the right person!


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 22, 2009)

OtakuGamerZ Banned for repeating his bans


----------



## Canonbeat234 (May 22, 2009)

Banned for not obtaining the six books of YS.


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 22, 2009)

Banned for.... What the HELL are the "six books of YS" ????


----------



## kjean (May 22, 2009)

Banned for not knowing those ancient books.


----------



## Brian117 (May 22, 2009)

Banned for using Google.


----------



## kjean (May 22, 2009)

Banned for not returning borrowed books from me. - I want it back nao!!!


----------



## Canonbeat234 (May 22, 2009)

Banned for not introducing yourself to NAO


----------



## kjean (May 22, 2009)

Banned for introducing yourself to NAO


----------



## OtakuGamerZ (May 22, 2009)

Banned because.....WHO IS NAO!!??!?


----------



## Brian117 (May 22, 2009)

Banned for not knowing that NAO means Nintendo America Of.


----------



## mucus (May 22, 2009)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Banned before page 1500


Banned because by my count we're only at 752 now!


----------



## Brian117 (May 22, 2009)

Banned for not banning my post, but instead banned someones else's post.


----------



## kjean (May 22, 2009)

Congrats, you've earned a wonderful ban and not being ignored this time.


----------



## Brian117 (May 22, 2009)

Banned for being an highly intelligent smart-ass.


----------



## kjean (May 22, 2009)

Oh, that's nice of you. Thanks. Can I? Okay, banned gently.


----------



## IchigoNoTenshi (May 22, 2009)

Banned for thinking smartass is a compliment.


----------



## BumFace (May 22, 2009)

Banned for not thinking smartass is a compliment.


----------



## NeSchn (May 22, 2009)

Banned for pooping on my dog


----------



## p1ngpong (May 22, 2009)

Banned for dogging with my poop!


----------



## mucus (May 22, 2009)

Banned.  simple as that


----------



## DarkRey (May 22, 2009)

banned because the word Banned contain 1.033260.2336 trillion of micro-words which can make up to the number of nonsense bans that you posted


----------



## mucus (May 22, 2009)

Banned: Fuck you


----------



## DarkRey (May 22, 2009)

Banned


----------



## p1ngpong (May 22, 2009)

Banned you pussy!


----------



## DarkRey (May 22, 2009)

banned as its a DOG!


----------



## mucus (May 22, 2009)

DarkRey said:
			
		

>



Banned because that is so funny I almost pissed my pants (and I only shat a little bit.)


----------



## epicelite (May 22, 2009)

Banned for almost peeing your pants and shatting a little bit.


----------



## Brian117 (May 22, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Banned because that is so funny I almost pissed my pants (and I only shat a little bit.)



Banned for not being able to control your bodily functions.


----------



## p1ngpong (May 22, 2009)

Banned for thinking Im stalking you!


----------



## Brian117 (May 22, 2009)

Banned because it's true.


----------



## p1ngpong (May 22, 2009)

Banned because I dont know what your talking about....


----------



## mucus (May 22, 2009)

Banned because you should be stalking Ding's Dong.


----------



## p1ngpong (May 22, 2009)

Banned for having a locked topic


----------



## Brian117 (May 22, 2009)

Banned for playing dumb and not knowing what I'm talking about.


----------



## p1ngpong (May 22, 2009)

Banned for stalking me in that case.


----------



## mucus (May 22, 2009)

p1ngdong said:
			
		

> Banned for having a locked topic


Banned because I feel so special now!  I'm really cool!  what with missing my own 100th post and getting locked topics!  did i mention that I can use that crapbox we have on the front page?  I wanna ban whoever thought it was a good idea to put that up!


----------



## Hadrian (May 22, 2009)

Banned because I'm gonna unlock it


----------



## mucus (May 22, 2009)

Dongdrian said:
			
		

> Banned because I'm gonna unlock it


Banned; even if you do that I still am being mentione? in someone else topic heading, and that really made my day


----------



## Hadrian (May 22, 2009)

mucus said:
			
		

> Dongdrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Banned because I'll edit out every mention of your name.


----------



## mucus (May 22, 2009)

Dongdrian said:
			
		

> mucus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Banned because of the stack we are making.


----------



## p1ngpong (May 22, 2009)

Stack break ban!


----------



## mucus (May 22, 2009)

Duh nuh nuh nuh nuh nuh b-b-b-b-banned
duh nuh nuh nuh nuh nuh b-b-b-b-banned to the bone!


----------



## mucus (May 22, 2009)

Banned: Blood fetish from my game


----------



## mucus (May 22, 2009)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> No not any more, but my mates still work there.   Here's a pic of them.



BANNED! because you can't post pics!


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 22, 2009)

Banned for thinking I can't post pics, you don't make the rules around here sunshine, Toni, Dongdrian and p1ngdong do.


----------



## Holaitsme (May 22, 2009)

Banned because I just viewed sunshine's profile. He's not even valid!


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 22, 2009)

Banned for waltzing in here like you posted only yesterday and banning me! (How's it going mate!)


----------



## Brian117 (May 22, 2009)

Banned for not using a "?" after, "How's it going mate".


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 22, 2009)

Banned for not knowing that it's a greeting and not and a question.


----------



## p1ngpong (May 23, 2009)

Hows the ban going mate?


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 23, 2009)

So far it's served me well, here you go mate you hold on to the ban for a while.


----------



## Brian117 (May 23, 2009)

Banned for passing the pimp stick.


----------



## IchigoNoTenshi (May 23, 2009)

Banned for not throwing the pimp stick back, you know someone else would enjoy it more than either of us. Right?


----------



## Brian117 (May 23, 2009)

Bans myself for not throwing it to your mommeh.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 23, 2009)

Banned for not following the rules rulebreaker.


----------



## OtakuGamerZ (May 24, 2009)

Banned for being a rebel that follows the rules, and not knowing how to use periods.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 24, 2009)

Banned for bringing womens monthly bodily functions into the conversation.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (May 24, 2009)

Banned because I have PMS


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 24, 2009)

Banned because I have venereal crusting.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (May 24, 2009)

Banned.....because......just.....ewwwww
*horrified*


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 24, 2009)

Banned for being horrified without me having to tell you about the funky smell it's giving off.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 24, 2009)

Banned in the name of all that is decent you disgusting little bastard!


----------



## OtakuGamerZ (May 24, 2009)

Banned for banning a banner who banned a banner who banned a banner while getting banned by the below banner who got banned by another banner while getting banned by me.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 24, 2009)

Banned for plagarizing many other peoples bans.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (May 24, 2009)

Banning nazi!


----------



## iPikachu (May 24, 2009)

banned because my sig is awesome


----------



## oliebol (May 24, 2009)

banned, cause it´s not. My sig is awesome and so is my avatar, but yours nah...


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 24, 2009)

Banned for having an overinflated ego.


----------



## Hadrian (May 24, 2009)

Banned for joining a forum on a day when you should have been too hungovered to breath let alone register.


----------



## DarkRey (May 24, 2009)

banned because whatever you said, made a big hole in the space


----------



## xalphax (May 24, 2009)

did-you-miss-me-?-ban


----------



## OtakuGamerZ (May 24, 2009)

You are all banned for having a non-animated avatar. 

*Can't ban me for having an animated avatar. Think of something else.*


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (May 25, 2009)

Banned for thinking we would follow your instructions.

Also, banned for that animated ava giving me a seizure.


----------



## Brian117 (May 25, 2009)

Banned for having medical problems.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (May 25, 2009)

Banned becausae it's a feature, not a flaw.


----------



## OtakuGamerZ (May 25, 2009)

Banned because I'm pretty sure that's a flaw.



Spoiler



SEIZURE!!!









Spoiler



MORE! SEIZURE!!!


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 25, 2009)

You're banned cause we may not be the young ones very long.


----------



## mucus (May 25, 2009)

Banned becuase you're not the young guns either.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 25, 2009)

Banned because you're right, I'm the big gun.


----------



## kjean (May 25, 2009)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Banned because you're right, I'm the big gun.


Banned because I'm the top gun.


----------



## OtakuGamerZ (May 25, 2009)

Banned because I'm the BFG!!!


----------



## kjean (May 25, 2009)

Banned because you are useless without doom guy.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (May 25, 2009)

Brian117 said:
			
		

> Banned for not knowing that NAO means Nintendo America Of.



Banned for not knowing that Nao is a female NPC that helps you guide your soul to Mabinogi!


----------



## kjean (May 25, 2009)

Banned because who cares about that mmorpg from Korea...


----------



## DarkRey (May 25, 2009)

banned for being a homophobic


----------



## kjean (May 25, 2009)

Banned because I'm not Ms. Prejean.


----------



## AXYPB (May 26, 2009)

Banned because I am.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 26, 2009)

Banned because you're such a liar!


----------



## kjean (May 26, 2009)

Banned because he just did coming out.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (May 26, 2009)

Banned for not worshiping my avatar!


----------



## mucus (May 26, 2009)

Banned because here I come and you better get out of my way!


----------



## Brian117 (May 26, 2009)

Banned for expecting me to move my fat ass for you.


----------



## mucus (May 26, 2009)

Banned because you didn't move your fat ass!


----------



## Brian117 (May 26, 2009)

Banned for not going around it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 26, 2009)

Banned for thinking anyone's got the year it takes to orbit your ass to spare.


----------



## Brian117 (May 26, 2009)

Banned for talking about your mothers ass instead of mine.

/typicalresponce.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 26, 2009)

Banned for calling my mom fat when we all know yours is so fat her blood type is gravy!


----------



## mucus (May 26, 2009)

Banned because that's so funny i wet myself!


----------



## Brian117 (May 26, 2009)

Banned for having a mom that drinks vodka to replace soda.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (May 26, 2009)

Banned for mistaking that cream soda as vodka!


----------



## DarkRey (May 26, 2009)

banned for lying because soda and cream don't go together


----------



## AXYPB (May 26, 2009)

Banned because what kind of soda are _you_ drinking?


----------



## GlennTheMage (May 26, 2009)

AXYPB said:
			
		

> Banned because what kind of soda are _you_ drinking?


Banned Because we dont know What *YOU* Drank


----------



## DarkRey (May 26, 2009)

banned because i dont give a shit of what you drank but i will make sure that you drink what has to be     
drunk


----------



## GlennTheMage (May 26, 2009)

Banned because It's Drink or be Drank


----------



## Brian117 (May 26, 2009)

Banned for making your post sound like the game show, "Deal or No Deal".


----------



## DarkRey (May 26, 2009)

banned because the biggest deal here is the BAN


----------



## Brian117 (May 26, 2009)

Banned for not using that BAN on the annoying ass member, trojax.


----------



## DarkRey (May 26, 2009)

banned for not showing me the way to his house so i could greet him properly


----------



## mucus (May 26, 2009)

Banned because even if you knew where the house was, you wouldn't greet him properly!


----------



## p1ngpong (May 26, 2009)

Banned for whatever reason.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 26, 2009)

Banned for that reason.


----------



## p1ngpong (May 26, 2009)

Banned for something in particular.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 26, 2009)

Oh is that so? Well then you're banned for nothing in particular, how d'ya like that?


----------



## SonicRax (May 26, 2009)

Banned for using the Konami Code on your microwave oven. D:


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 26, 2009)

Banned for using the Down Up L L A R Down code in a Konami game.


----------



## SonicRax (May 26, 2009)

Banned for proposing to your fiancee with an onion ring.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 26, 2009)

Banned for thinking I've got a fiancee.  Like my littering motto, I bag it and bin it!


----------



## SonicRax (May 26, 2009)

Banned for not being able to think of a valid reason for being banned.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 26, 2009)

Banned because my reasons don't need be valid, this a dictatorbanship!


----------



## SonicRax (May 26, 2009)

Banned for wearing pyjamas on days of the week starting with T, but not during months ending with R, or during the third week of a year that can be divided by 835. D:


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 26, 2009)

Banned for overcomplicating the banning process, now you'll have to resubmit your BAN-SUM-1 form the head office again, filed in quadruplicated, signed and stamped using a rubber fish.


----------



## p1ngpong (May 26, 2009)

Banned for banning bureaucracy!


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 27, 2009)

Banned for having no respect for the banning bureaucracy, where would we be without it?


----------



## mthrnite (May 27, 2009)

*BANNED FOR USING SMALL FONT!*


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 27, 2009)

Banned for using a smaller font, some of us are old (and possibly even mashed) you know and we can't see text that little.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (May 27, 2009)

Banned for not knowing Peter is Zuul inside the Fridge!


----------



## kjean (May 27, 2009)

Banned for knowing that all!


----------



## mucus (May 27, 2009)

Banned because you can't ban a good man down.


----------



## kjean (May 27, 2009)

Morning mucus! But I have to go to bed. Here comes irony ban. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




btw, have a good day!


----------



## Brian117 (May 27, 2009)

Banned for mistaking this thread as the "Good Mornin'" thread.


----------



## Davess (May 28, 2009)

YOU'RE BANNED FOR BEING TOO UGLY!!!!


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 28, 2009)

You're banned for lowering the tone of the human race.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (May 28, 2009)

Banned for expressing desire to read!


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 28, 2009)

Banned for forcing me want to read by threatening me with the might of the radioactive force!


----------



## kjean (May 28, 2009)

Banned for admiring Toni secretly.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 28, 2009)

Banned for lies! I admire Toni very openly!


----------



## iPikachu (May 28, 2009)

banned for admiring toni openly!


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 28, 2009)

Banned for even admiring toni


----------



## Toni Plutonij (May 28, 2009)

Banned because only blind aren't admiring me!


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 28, 2009)

Banned for being a cyborg made out of awesome and plutonium!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (May 28, 2009)

Banned for being a most friendly and approachable thug I know!


----------



## DarkRey (May 28, 2009)

Banned for being a most unfriendly and unapproachable thug I know!


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 28, 2009)

Banned for making your Username sound like a Pokémon!


----------



## Brian117 (May 28, 2009)

Banned for being a Poke'holic.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (May 28, 2009)

Banned for having a PSP that beats my PSP that I don't even have..


----------



## SonicRax (May 28, 2009)

Banned for using your PSP to watch pr0nz. D:


----------



## Toni Plutonij (May 28, 2009)

Banned for oversimplified Sonic!


----------



## SonicRax (May 28, 2009)

Banned for undersimplified radioactivity! D:


----------



## Toni Plutonij (May 28, 2009)

SonicraX said:
			
		

> Banned for undersimplified radioactivity! D:


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 28, 2009)

*B*anned just for the hell of it


----------



## Toni Plutonij (May 28, 2009)

Banned for the heaven of it!


----------



## TornZero (May 29, 2009)

Banned for God's sakes.

(You better not say "Banned for Satan's sakes"!)


----------



## B-Blue (May 29, 2009)

I ban myself


----------



## Brian117 (May 29, 2009)

Banned for doing us a favor.


----------



## OtakuGamerZ (May 29, 2009)

Banned for being nice.


----------



## iPikachu (May 29, 2009)

banned for being NOT nice


----------



## Toni Plutonij (May 29, 2009)

Banned for knowing how Sebastian looks a like!


----------



## Minox (May 29, 2009)

You're just banned.


----------



## DarkRey (May 29, 2009)

be banned or try to be banned


----------



## Toni Plutonij (May 29, 2009)

Banned for job blowing!


----------



## iPikachu (May 29, 2009)

banned for being in the kh 358/2 days thread!


----------



## mucus (May 29, 2009)

Banned for knowing such a thread exists.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (May 29, 2009)

Banned for having a green dot at the moment!


----------



## Brian117 (May 29, 2009)

Banned for having a sky blue dot at the moment.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (May 29, 2009)

Ohio BAN!


----------



## Brian117 (May 29, 2009)

Banned for doing Ohio a favor. Ohio sucks my eggs...


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 29, 2009)

Banned because of all the bloody Kingdom Hearts fans hijacking the forum all day and stopping me from getting on!


----------



## Brian117 (May 29, 2009)

Banned for officially ruining my day by signing on.


----------



## OtakuGamerZ (May 29, 2009)

Banned for not talking about Kingdom Hearts 358/2 days.

EDIT:can't ban my for editing.


----------



## Brian117 (May 29, 2009)

Banned for expecting me to talk about a ridiculously insanely stupid game.


----------



## OtakuGamerZ (May 29, 2009)

Banned for many fangirls will kill you in 179 days.


----------



## Brian117 (May 29, 2009)

Banned for typoing. They will kill me in 358/2 days.


----------



## OtakuGamerZ (May 30, 2009)

Banned by the ultimate emoticon for editing.


----------



## Brian117 (May 30, 2009)

Banned for making fun of my typing skills. Bastard D:


----------



## OtakuGamerZ (May 30, 2009)

Banned for his new name is the Epic emoticon.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (May 30, 2009)

Banned as I see nothing epic about it!


----------



## iPikachu (May 30, 2009)

banned as the awesome retard smiley is epic!


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 30, 2009)

Banned for implying that the smiley is epic when it's actually about as Epic as Epic Movie.


----------



## iPikachu (May 30, 2009)

banned as the awesome smiley is epic-er than the epic movie


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 30, 2009)

Banned for talking bollocks, even Disaster Movie was more epic than that smiley.


----------



## iPikachu (May 30, 2009)

banned, i didnt watch disaster movie!


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 30, 2009)

Banned for being one of the lucky ones.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (May 30, 2009)

Banned as I'm not one of the lucky ones...


----------



## DarkRey (May 30, 2009)

Banned for not being one of the lucky ones.....YOU BASTARD!!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (May 30, 2009)

Banned from Polly!


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 30, 2009)

Banned from Basil!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (May 30, 2009)

Banned from 'oregano'.

(Whaddaya mean that's not the basil you were talking about?)


----------



## mucus (May 30, 2009)

Banned by Sugar, Salt, and Pepper.
The snow, wind, and sun fairies.


----------



## mucus (May 30, 2009)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> *N[/b/o she didn't, don't tell lies!*


*
Banned for not bolding properly.*


----------



## Toni Plutonij (May 30, 2009)

Banned for folding properly!


----------



## Brian117 (May 31, 2009)

Banned for making your mom do your laundry.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 31, 2009)

Banned for casting dispersions on Tonis laundry folding abilities.


----------



## Brian117 (May 31, 2009)

Banned because you're right. The way he dresses does prove he folds bad.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 31, 2009)

Banned for being such a fashion victim that you have to insult other peoples clothes!


----------



## Brian117 (May 31, 2009)

Banned for falsely accusing someone that dresses just fine in life.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 31, 2009)

Banned for creating GBAtemp offspring!

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showuser=180030


----------



## Brian117 (May 31, 2009)

Banned for showing me someone I already saw before. That is NOT me. One Brian is bad enough on this site. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. 

Also, fail on you being his only visitor. Oh wait... D:


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 31, 2009)

Banned for saying that I claimed it was you when in fact I was actually claiming that he was bred by you.


----------



## Brian117 (May 31, 2009)

Banned for being touché.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 31, 2009)

Banned for calling me a turtle when I am in fact a platypus of the global social revolution.


----------



## Brian117 (May 31, 2009)

Banned for not knowing French.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 31, 2009)

Banned because I may not know French, but it still didn't stop me finding him funny in 3rd Rock From The Sun.


----------



## Brian117 (May 31, 2009)

Banned for being HIGHLY obsessed with all kinds of Television shows from Taxi, to 3rd Rock From The Sun.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 31, 2009)

Banned for not realizing that I am The Cable Guy.


----------



## Brian117 (May 31, 2009)

Banned for being touché x2.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 31, 2009)

Banned because I look nothing like this.


----------



## mucus (May 31, 2009)

You are both banned for not letting anyone else do some banning.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 31, 2009)

Banned for banning! Who the hell gave you permission!


----------



## Brian117 (May 31, 2009)

Banned for giving him permission.


----------



## mucus (May 31, 2009)

Banned because temp is acting funny towards me


----------



## iPikachu (May 31, 2009)

banned because temp's not acting funny


----------



## B-Blue (May 31, 2009)

bump


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 31, 2009)

Banned for bumping an hours old thread gravedigger.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (May 31, 2009)

Banned for being just a watcher in this time when KHD fans are killing everyone and destroying everything!


----------



## oliebol (May 31, 2009)

Banned because I don´t know what KHD is


----------



## Toni Plutonij (May 31, 2009)

Banned for not being into all that *K*ingdom *H*eart *D*ays hype!!


----------



## oliebol (May 31, 2009)

Banned, because it's Japanese, and as far as I know that nice little flag under my avatar isnt a Japanese flag


----------



## Toni Plutonij (May 31, 2009)

Banned because, everybody should be thinking like that, but NOOOOOO, everybody wants KHD!!


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 31, 2009)

Banned for thinking everyone wants KHD - 'cos I don't


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 31, 2009)

Banned because if I was world leader I would ban KHD, it's obviously not good for the mental health of the non-stupid people still alive on the planet as the dumb flood the internet with "I W4NTZ TR4NSL4SHUNS NAO" statements.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (May 31, 2009)

Banned because english KHD release is freaking me out already!


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 31, 2009)

Banned for making me scared now! It's going to happen all over again in a few months!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (May 31, 2009)

Banned because we'll be prepared by then!





hopefully..


----------



## DarkRey (May 31, 2009)

i wonder if the internet problems that have been occurring to me were because of the KH release?!
probably my isp is protecting me from the noobs
BANNED


----------



## Brian117 (May 31, 2009)

Banned because you need to start paying your ISP more money for protecting you from noobs.


----------



## Minox (May 31, 2009)

douchebanned


----------



## SonicRax (May 31, 2009)

Banned for trying to feed Meowmix to horses. D:


----------



## Minox (May 31, 2009)

Banned as that was rat poison not "Meowmix"


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 31, 2009)

Banned for killing animals so you can get nekromantic with them.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (May 31, 2009)

Banned for the cool Fedora Hat (at least it looks like Fedora 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 1, 2009)

Banned because it is a Fedora hat! I want to get a proper one, and I want a pork pie hat as well!  I'll take a picture of the hat that I wear now when I get a chance.


----------



## iPikachu (Jun 1, 2009)

banned becasue fedoras are actually spelt f3d0r4s!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 1, 2009)

Banned for lowering the tone of the banned game down to a KH thread!


----------



## oliebol (Jun 1, 2009)

Banned cause you're the first one to use the KH-word (NOOO) on this page


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 1, 2009)

Banned because the illness is spreading again!!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 1, 2009)

Banned to let you know that I just spoke to Stephen King and it's what his next horror book is going to be about!


----------



## iPikachu (Jun 1, 2009)

banned becasue stephen king's next novel is supposed to be about the KH zombies!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jun 1, 2009)

Banned because I don't think Sebastian looks liek Mukuro.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Spoiler



Ok, he does look like him.


----------



## Frog (Jun 1, 2009)

Banned as spoilers won't hide your fail...


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jun 1, 2009)

Banned as I edited the post just to make me fail twice!


----------



## Frog (Jun 1, 2009)

banned as im not quite sure what planet/world you come from, but on earth admitting your own failure is well...fail.





 thats triple fail!
wow dude, thats a new low...even for you!


----------



## mucus (Jun 1, 2009)

Banned for failing someone's fail.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jun 1, 2009)

Banned because I think I'm smart enough to get it.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: mucus, do you think you're fast enough to post faster than me?

..yes you are.


----------



## Brian117 (Jun 1, 2009)

Banned for me being fast enough to post after you.


----------



## mucus (Jun 1, 2009)

Banned for being too fast!


----------



## Brian117 (Jun 1, 2009)

Banned for being to slow on getting my laundry done.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 1, 2009)

Banned for not doing your OWN laundry


----------



## Brian117 (Jun 1, 2009)

Banned because you don't know the things that lurk in my clothes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## mucus (Jun 1, 2009)

Banned: EWWWW!!!


----------



## Brian117 (Jun 1, 2009)

Banned for saying EWWWWW when you should of said it last night while doing my clothes.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 1, 2009)

Banned for inferring that he was doing your clothes when we all know exactly what and who he was "doing".


----------



## mucus (Jun 1, 2009)

Last night... ... ...

(I'm thinking hard)

Was I?  uhhh.....

(still thinking)

Banned because you are right, you probably do know who and what I was doing.


----------



## Brian117 (Jun 1, 2009)

Banned for talking about the washer and dryer.


----------



## mucus (Jun 1, 2009)

Banned because that made me laugh.


----------



## Brian117 (Jun 2, 2009)

Banned because I did my deed.


----------



## iPikachu (Jun 2, 2009)

banned because you're doing it wrong.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 2, 2009)

banned for not showing him how to do it right


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 2, 2009)

Banned for thinking that he needs showing..


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 2, 2009)

Banned b4 kjeans post!


----------



## kjean (Jun 2, 2009)

Banned for TrolleyDaving me.


----------



## Brian117 (Jun 2, 2009)

Banned for having said TrolleyDaving on you.


----------



## OtakuGamerZ (Jun 3, 2009)

Banned..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



































that is all.


----------



## Minox (Jun 3, 2009)

There are 2 different people in this world - those who are banned and those who are not.

Guess which one you are.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 3, 2009)

Banned because I just noticed weird thing......My last BAN is gone?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It was posted, and now it simply isn't showing, like I never posted it..


----------



## Brian117 (Jun 3, 2009)

Banned because I also had that same problem Toni...I had to re-post.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 3, 2009)

Banned because that's really weird......I never experienced something like that on GBAtemp!


----------



## Minox (Jun 3, 2009)

Banned - CONSPIRACY! CONSPIRACY I TELL YA!


----------



## OtakuGamerZ (Jun 3, 2009)

Banned-NOOOoooo! The choppas, the choppas r dropin nukes!! well we're all screwed.


----------



## kjean (Jun 3, 2009)

You know what. You are banned!


----------



## Brian117 (Jun 3, 2009)

Banned for not giving a specific reason why they were said, banned.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 3, 2009)

Banned for thinking that banning in this thread needs some specific reason!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 3, 2009)

Doucheban.


----------



## iPikachu (Jun 3, 2009)

banned, the KH fan orde is out to get gbatemp!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 3, 2009)

Banned for missing an "r"!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 3, 2009)

Banned for missing a KHD thread! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (j/k)


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 3, 2009)

Toni Plutonij - Banned for thinking you don't need specific reason to ban - see first post


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Let's say that this is a game where you make the person who posted before you banned for any reason, as long as others can see it. Like this:
> *You are banned for being too 1337*


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 3, 2009)

Banned for doubting the might Toni Plutonij, like life this game is organic. Plus if you're not careful he'll turn you into a newt.


----------



## mucus (Jun 3, 2009)

Banned for "doubt the might the..."
What bad grammar that truly is...


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jun 3, 2009)

Banned because we've all seen your grammatical skills. (or lack thereof)


----------



## mucus (Jun 3, 2009)

Banned because the only time I make grammatical mistakes is when I do it on porpoise.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 3, 2009)

Banned for doubting my grammar instead of realizing that I'd just forgotten to put a y at the the end of might, plus for bad reading skills, nobody said "doubt the might the".


----------



## mucus (Jun 3, 2009)

Banned for unlearning your programming.
Banned for unlearning your programming.
Banned for unlearning your programming.
Banned for unlearning your programming.
Banned for unlearning your programming.
Banned for unlearning your programming.
Banned for unlearning your programming.
Banned for unlearning your programming.
Banned for unlearning your programming.
Banned for unlearning your programming.
Banned for unlearning your programming.
Banned for unlearning your programming.
Banned for unlearning your programming.
Banned for unlearning your programming.
Banned for unlearning your programming.
Banned for unlearning your programming.
Banned for unlearning your programming.
Banned for unlearning your programming.
Banned for unlearning your programming.
Banned for unlearning your programming.
Banned for unlearning your programming.
Banned for unlearning your programming.
Banned for unlearning your programming.


----------



## Minox (Jun 3, 2009)

* Moniox sets mode: +b *mucus*!*@*


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 3, 2009)

10 CLS
20 Print "^ Banned for not including the word 'Banned' "
30 GOTO 20


----------



## Minox (Jun 3, 2009)

```
public class Ban_kermitfrog
{
ÂÂÂÂ public static void main(String[] args)
ÂÂÂÂ {
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ if(kermitfrog == banned)
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ {
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂlaugh();
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ }
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ else
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ {
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂban(kermitfrog);
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂlaugh();
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ }
ÂÂÂÂ }
}
```


----------



## Minox (Jun 3, 2009)

* Minox_IX laughs


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 3, 2009)

Banned for making TrolleyDave laugh.


----------



## mucus (Jun 3, 2009)

Banned for laughing, Trolley Dave


----------



## Brian117 (Jun 3, 2009)

Banned for said, banning someone who did the same thing I just did a minute and 2 and a half milliseconds ago.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 3, 2009)

Banned for paradoxical posting.


----------



## mucus (Jun 3, 2009)

Banned because I'm pissed.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 3, 2009)

Banned for attention seeking.


----------



## Brian117 (Jun 3, 2009)

Banned for assuming I take drugs which I would prefer to keep my body clean from foreign objects that enter my bloodstream therefore effecting my nervous system, therefore making me get arrested and loosing my job I don't even have.


----------



## mucus (Jun 3, 2009)

Banned because I'm pissed.


----------



## Brian117 (Jun 3, 2009)

Banned for being a pissedbag.


----------



## mucus (Jun 3, 2009)

Banned for pissing on my bag


----------



## Brian117 (Jun 3, 2009)

Banned for having a toilet wrapped up in a bag.


----------



## mucus (Jun 3, 2009)

Banned! No I DIDN'T!


----------



## Brian117 (Jun 3, 2009)

Banned for lying. Why else would I be pissing on a bag unless it had some sort of waste approved sticker on it?


----------



## mucus (Jun 3, 2009)

Banned. Whatever


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 3, 2009)

banned for the comment yet to come (ain't time travel brilliant  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 3, 2009)

Banned because you always kinda post before I'm about to ban..


----------



## playallday (Jun 3, 2009)

Banned for forgetting about your force that I killed.


----------



## Minox (Jun 3, 2009)

bannedallday


----------



## mucus (Jun 3, 2009)

Banned_IX


----------



## Brian117 (Jun 3, 2009)

Bannedmucus


----------



## mucus (Jun 3, 2009)

BrianBanned


----------



## Brian117 (Jun 3, 2009)

137th post Banned.


----------



## mucus (Jun 3, 2009)

Banned because it feels so good.


----------



## Brian117 (Jun 3, 2009)

Banned for telling me how it feels when I haven't even had that moment in my life yet.


----------



## mucus (Jun 3, 2009)

Banned because with that attitude you never will either


----------



## Brian117 (Jun 3, 2009)

Banned because I can get that feeling for less than $5.


----------



## mucus (Jun 3, 2009)

Banned for having feelings


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 3, 2009)

Banned for pretending to be Vulcan.


----------



## mucus (Jun 3, 2009)

Banned for living long and prospering


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 3, 2009)

Banned for no emotion!


----------



## mucus (Jun 3, 2009)

Banned because you're such a rat


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 3, 2009)

Banned for lovely post! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Man, I miss p1ngy.......and his 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 's


----------



## mucus (Jun 3, 2009)

Banned : BTW what is going on with ping?  did he leave?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 3, 2009)

Banned for not noticing that if you look real close you'll see p1ngy around.


----------



## mucus (Jun 3, 2009)

Banned because I don't have my glasses on, ya knuclehead


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 3, 2009)

Banned for missing your two eyes!


----------



## Brian117 (Jun 4, 2009)

Banned for rubbing it in our faces that you have 18 eyes, which other humans do not.


----------



## kjean (Jun 4, 2009)

Banned for thinking you are a human being like the rest of us.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 4, 2009)

Banned for not knowing that I'm a robot from within!


----------



## Brian117 (Jun 4, 2009)

Banned for proving me right. *slips $5 in your pocket*


----------



## kjean (Jun 4, 2009)

Banned for knowing the secret of how to convince Toni in less than 5 minutes.


----------



## Brian117 (Jun 4, 2009)

Banned for not knowing that I charge $12.99 for the complete secret in my new book called, "Toni Pluto's whatevername secret revealed!"

You get a free picture of it on Page 69, if you order in the next 10 minutes. Cash through mail only. I do not have a PayPal.


----------



## kjean (Jun 4, 2009)

Banned because I already pirate it via tehpiratesyay!.org


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 4, 2009)

kjean said:
			
		

> Banned because I already pirate it via tehpiratesyay!.org


Banned for not buying a book about my secret!!


----------



## iPikachu (Jun 4, 2009)

banned for not buying 358 books about your secrret!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 4, 2009)

Banned for thinking that I need 358 books, when my collection of 360 is just about enough!


----------



## kjean (Jun 4, 2009)

Banned because I'm curious as hell. Are those on one of your shelves or in your internal cutting-edge half-organic memory chip, which one?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 4, 2009)

Chip of course...Banned for thinking that I'd use my shelf for anything else but keeping p1ngy and Trolley up there!


----------



## ComplicatioN (Jun 4, 2009)

Banned because of being a nuclear rat


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 4, 2009)

Banned for being a pirate


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 4, 2009)

Banned for being a frog..


----------



## iPikachu (Jun 4, 2009)

banned for being a mod..

it rhymes!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 4, 2009)

Banned for songwriting in these rough times!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 4, 2009)

banned for being a sod


----------



## Brian117 (Jun 4, 2009)

Banned for saying PwnyToni is a piece of lawn:


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Sod or turf is grass and the part of the soil beneath it held together by the roots, or a piece of this material.
> 
> The term sod may be used to mean turf grown and cut specifically for the establishment of lawns. However, in British English such material is more usually known as turf, and the word "sod" is limited mainly to agricultural senses (for example for turf when ploughed), or avoided altogether, due to the alternative offensive meaning of the word "sod".





Spoiler


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 4, 2009)

Banned for being too clever


----------



## kjean (Jun 5, 2009)

Banned for being too green (or too grinning avatar?)


----------



## AXYPB (Jun 5, 2009)

Banned for not being green enough.


----------



## kjean (Jun 5, 2009)

Banned because I can see *F*AIL in your avatar.


----------



## ENDscape (Jun 5, 2009)

Banned


----------



## kjean (Jun 5, 2009)

C'mon that's too short.


----------



## ENDscape (Jun 5, 2009)

Yea, just like your penis!!! Yeah my ban went there.


----------



## kjean (Jun 5, 2009)

So you like it long and hard. What a fag. Banned.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 5, 2009)

Banned for evilness..


----------



## kjean (Jun 5, 2009)

Look who's talking. A ban lover.


----------



## iPikachu (Jun 5, 2009)

banned, no you didnt.


----------



## kjean (Jun 5, 2009)

no-I-didnt-whuuuuat-ban.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 5, 2009)

Banned for talking nonsense!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 5, 2009)

Banned for happy talking!


----------



## DarkRey (Jun 5, 2009)

nonsense talking for Banned!


----------



## kjean (Jun 5, 2009)

^^^ Banned because you want to talking about super logic chip you newly installed.


EDIT: Oooh, intercepted.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 5, 2009)

Banned for being intercepted, by DarkRey of all people.


----------



## kjean (Jun 5, 2009)

Banned because very same thing is happened to DarkRey by you if you didn't noticed already.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 5, 2009)

Banned because I already noticed, but he was intercepted by me and I'm awesome!


----------



## kjean (Jun 5, 2009)

Banned because now I understand the true meaning of the nonsense I was told earlier by Toni!


----------



## DarkRey (Jun 5, 2009)

banned because talking nonsense is not something that you learn but is something that you are born with 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





btw 
TrolleyDave SUCKS for not leaking the unleakable


----------



## kjean (Jun 5, 2009)

DarkRey said:
			
		

> *SUCKS*


Banned because your member title tell a different story.


----------



## DarkRey (Jun 5, 2009)

banned because i have dual mode option so i can suck and blow


----------



## kjean (Jun 5, 2009)

Banned for turning me off and making me Ew.


----------



## DarkRey (Jun 5, 2009)

banned because you should get used to it from now on


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 5, 2009)

Banned for opressing kjean.


----------



## mucus (Jun 5, 2009)

Banned for standing up for kjean!


----------



## DarkRey (Jun 5, 2009)

banned because  every time someone say ban, Jesus kills little pussycats!


----------



## DarkRey (Jun 5, 2009)

banned because every time someone say ban, Jesus kills little pussycats!


----------



## OtakuGamerZ (Jun 5, 2009)

BlahBannedBlahBlahForBlahTimeBanadoxBlahBlah

and wrong.Every time someone says ban, Bush eats a kitten.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 5, 2009)

Banned for not knowing that it doesn't take someone saying "ban" for Bush Jr to eat a kitten, it just takes someone saying it's dinner time.


----------



## qlum (Jun 5, 2009)

banned for banning a banned person who banned a banned person


----------



## gk.7 (Jun 5, 2009)

banned 'cuz this thread is ridiculously long...


----------



## mucus (Jun 5, 2009)

Banned because by my count this is post #22900 on page 764.
Why you get banned for that I'm not sure.  (Eat that pussy, bush)


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 5, 2009)

Banned because by my count this is post #22901 on page 1527.


----------



## mucus (Jun 5, 2009)

Banned for looking over my shoulder


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 5, 2009)

Banned for not looking over yours, or you would have seen me!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 5, 2009)

Banned out of revolt!


----------



## mucus (Jun 5, 2009)

Banned for being in the wrong place at the Ban time


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 5, 2009)

Banned for being right in time for BAN!


----------



## mucus (Jun 5, 2009)

Next?
I've opened a doctor's office.

The nurse in front of my door is calling next.  As you get you and come into my office...


you


get



*BANNED*


----------



## Brian117 (Jun 5, 2009)

Banned for banning me instead of giving me my daily dose of medication in my ass which my insurance SHOULD cover...damn rats.


----------



## OtakuGamerZ (Jun 5, 2009)

Banned because it's a doctor not a veterinarian. Take your donkey somewhere else.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 5, 2009)

Banned for being assophobic.


----------



## Brian117 (Jun 5, 2009)

Banned for protecting/loving my ass when I can do that myself thank you very much.


----------



## mucus (Jun 5, 2009)

Banned for making so many people think about your ass.


----------



## Brian117 (Jun 5, 2009)

Banned for being one of those people...


----------



## OtakuGamerZ (Jun 5, 2009)

Banned because your ass is ugly.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 5, 2009)

Banned because those lips are beautiful!


----------



## Brian117 (Jun 5, 2009)

Banned because those are your mothers lips.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Jun 6, 2009)

Banned for making your username Brian117, why put your name in your username unless you want people to know who you are


----------



## ENDscape (Jun 6, 2009)

Banned because its more original that 'DSGaymer64'


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 6, 2009)

Banned because my name is most unique


----------



## DarkRey (Jun 6, 2009)

banned for copyright infringement of Pluto


----------



## Brian117 (Jun 6, 2009)

Banned for thinking Pluto had a ©' symbol on it.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 6, 2009)

Banned for not telling him that it's actually Mars that has the big copyright symbol on it, bloody Isaac Asimov.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 6, 2009)

Banned for acting smart......smartass..


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 6, 2009)

Banned for being too slow to beat me to the ban! Well, it had to happen at least once in my life!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 6, 2009)

Brian117 banned for thinking Pluto isn't copyrighted - Disney holds the rights


----------



## agentgamma (Jun 6, 2009)

Banned as you don't realise while Disney has the rights to Pluto, Klasky Csupo has the rights to Uranus


----------



## kjean (Jun 6, 2009)

Banned for leaking too much information, agent ɣ.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 6, 2009)

Banned for missing letter y in your username.....








yeah, that was a completely pointless BAN!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 6, 2009)

Banned for not using a sharp pointy stick to keep kjean under control.


----------



## mucus (Jun 6, 2009)

Banned because it seems I am always defending kjean in this thread.


----------



## kjean (Jun 6, 2009)

Banned for missing letter j in your username.....








you know Toni, this thread is full of pointlessness but I have to agree with this smart guy.





			
				mucus said:
			
		

> OH NOES!!!!
> I'm in the EOF!!!


----------



## mucus (Jun 6, 2009)

haha!

Kjean, you are banned for quoting me in context


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 6, 2009)

Banned for thinking that quoting makes you smart!!


----------



## mucus (Jun 6, 2009)

Banned: Huh?


----------



## Brian117 (Jun 6, 2009)

Banned because you're doing it wrong.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 6, 2009)

Banned because that's what his Mrs told him and you've just caused a nasty flashback for him.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 6, 2009)

Banned for asskick...


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 6, 2009)

Banned for being kick ass!


----------



## mucus (Jun 6, 2009)

Banned for being such an ass


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 6, 2009)

Banned for nice ass!

EDIT:


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 6, 2009)

Banned for hanging pictures of his ass on your wall.


----------



## mucus (Jun 6, 2009)

Banned for looking at my ass!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 6, 2009)

Banned for not looking to my ass!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






I have nice decorated ass!!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 6, 2009)

Banned for having Mario and Luigi ass cheeks!


----------



## DarkRey (Jun 6, 2009)

banned for not cleaning your ass after a shit
you dirty bastard


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 6, 2009)

Banned because my ass cleans itself......what, yours doesn't?!


----------



## DarkRey (Jun 6, 2009)

banned because my little fairies will clean ma ass for me


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 6, 2009)

Banned for slavedriving fairies!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 6, 2009)

Banned because Disney have been doing it for years, you haven't complained about them!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 6, 2009)

Banned because Disney has Mickey Mouse and other cheerful characters!!! D'oh!!!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 6, 2009)

Banned for not mentioning the greatest Disney character ever - Baloo the bear! One of my idols!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 6, 2009)

Banned because you should apply to work in Disneyland, as Baloo the bear!!!


----------



## DarkRey (Jun 6, 2009)

you mean him 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



banned


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 6, 2009)

Banned for not respecting the pure awesome that is Baloo!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 6, 2009)

I'm Baloo the bear!
I know I'm idealised, visualised and glamourised.
But I don't care.
I'm laid back.
The leader of the pack.

Have the Bear Necessities, girls and boys
Forget the expensive toys.
Ignore the traps and ploys.
Live for the noise.
And savour the joys!

Baloo


BANNED!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 6, 2009)

Banned to stop you before you start picking on King Louie too!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 6, 2009)

Banned because I LOVE old Disney cartoons!!!!


----------



## DarkRey (Jun 6, 2009)

banned because i thought you were a great fan of Danger Mouse!!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 6, 2009)

Banned - Oh just for the hell of it (I don't need no reason)


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 6, 2009)

Banned for being a muppet.


----------



## DarkRey (Jun 6, 2009)

banned for not letting your fist talk


----------



## mucus (Jun 6, 2009)

Banned because i never got my blowjob


----------



## DSGamer64 (Jun 7, 2009)

DarkRey said:
			
		

> banned for not letting your fist talk


Not all women let men use their fists you know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Banned for it!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 7, 2009)

Banned for not being a Canuck but not living in Buirlington, Ontario.


----------



## kjean (Jun 7, 2009)

Banned for making me googling.





No offence but a strange costume if you ask me.


----------



## Big Kong Boss (Jun 7, 2009)

Banned for...god what is that? Anyways, uhh, banned for that mess up there!


----------



## kjean (Jun 7, 2009)

Banned because when did Korean guys start using strips in their flag.


----------



## mucus (Jun 7, 2009)

Banned for not being more understanding


----------



## kjean (Jun 7, 2009)

Banned for not being more informative.


----------



## mucus (Jun 7, 2009)

Banned because as soon as I start to bother with the details i lose sight of what really matters.
Take banning for example, many times i come into here with a specific ban in mind and the BAM
BAM


Bam


bam bam... bam bam bam bam bam
BAN


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 7, 2009)

BAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAM
BAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAM
BAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAM
BAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAM
BAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAM
BAMBAMBANBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAM
BAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAM
BAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAM
BAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAM
BAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAM
BAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAM
BAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAM
BAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAM
BAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAM
BAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAM
BAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAM
BAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAM
BAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAM
BAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAM
BAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAM
BAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAM
BAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAM
BAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAM
BAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAM
BAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAM
BAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAM
BAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAM
BAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAM
BAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAM
BAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAM
BAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAM
BAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAM
BAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAM
BAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAM
BAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAM
BAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAM
BAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAM
BAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAM
BAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAM
BAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAM
BAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAM
BAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAM
BAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAM
BAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAM
BAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAM
BAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAM
BAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAM
BAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAM
BAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAM
BAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAM
BAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAM
BAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAM
BAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAM
BAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAM
BAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAM
BAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAM
BAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAM
BAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAM
BAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAM
BAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAM
BAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAM
BAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAM
BAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAM
BAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAM
BAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAM
BAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAM
BAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAM
BAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAM
BAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAM
BAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAM


----------



## DarkRey (Jun 7, 2009)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> BAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAM
> BAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAM
> BAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAM
> BAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAM
> ...


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 7, 2009)

Banned for freaking sharp eye!!!


----------



## p1ngpong (Jun 7, 2009)

Banned for letting that idiot Man18 have a 300k ava.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 7, 2009)

Banned for pointing it out to me


----------



## p1ngpong (Jun 7, 2009)

Banned for not doing your job properly, and relying on me once again to clean up this shit pit of a forum!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 7, 2009)

Banned for thinking that I could do anything without you


----------



## p1ngpong (Jun 7, 2009)

Banned for depending on the undependable


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 7, 2009)

Banned for talking bad about my shelf toy!


----------



## p1ngpong (Jun 7, 2009)

Banned because I am not a dildo.


----------



## DarkRey (Jun 7, 2009)

banned because i only know that you are a multi tool


----------



## p1ngpong (Jun 7, 2009)

Banned for being a useless tool


----------



## DarkRey (Jun 7, 2009)

banned because i has different talentz


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 7, 2009)

Banned for being 'a spare tool in a mixed marriage'

(I'll let you try & figure that one out)


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 7, 2009)

Banned for having owned a GameCube.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 7, 2009)

If that's the case then I'll self-ban myself for also owning a MegaDrive & a Sinclair Spectrum as well


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 7, 2009)

Banned for making me lolwut.


----------



## kjean (Jun 8, 2009)

Banned for not submitting at least an evidence of lolwutting because it's hard to believe someone is capable of doing lol and wut at the same time.


----------



## Brian117 (Jun 8, 2009)

Banned for not knowing that he just did this with his mouth and body:



Spoiler


----------



## kjean (Jun 8, 2009)

Banned for having such a juicy looking lolwruit.


----------



## mucus (Jun 8, 2009)

Banned for being kjean.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 8, 2009)

banned for being sneezed out


----------



## mucus (Jun 8, 2009)

banned for being green: just like me.


----------



## Brian117 (Jun 8, 2009)

Banned for being in my nose every day.


----------



## bunnybreaker (Jun 8, 2009)

Banned for having a number in your name.

(god, how long since I banned someone?)


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 8, 2009)

banned for failing a math test.


----------



## AXYPB (Jun 8, 2009)

Banned for not being me.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 8, 2009)

AXYPB said:
			
		

> Banned for not being me.


----------



## tj_cool (Jun 8, 2009)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Banned for being me.


Hi 2nd account


----------



## p1ngpong (Jun 8, 2009)

Banned for not banning


----------



## Brian117 (Jun 8, 2009)

Banned for swallowing a life-saver gummy whole.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 8, 2009)

Banned for swallowing.


----------



## p1ngpong (Jun 8, 2009)

Banned for spitting


----------



## mucus (Jun 8, 2009)

Banned because either way it's not with me anymore.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 8, 2009)

Banned because it's your own fault, you didn't pay the fee.


----------



## mucus (Jun 8, 2009)

Banned because you didn't pay me after that spit/swallow business


----------



## bunnybreaker (Jun 8, 2009)

Banned for engaging in spit/swallow business.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 8, 2009)

Banned for breaking bunnies


----------



## Balrogs.Pain (Jun 9, 2009)

banned for kicking my dog


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 9, 2009)

Banned for stealing my cat.


----------



## Balrogs.Pain (Jun 9, 2009)

banned for not letting me steal teh kittenz


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 9, 2009)

banned for stroking pussies


----------



## Brian117 (Jun 9, 2009)

Banned for stroking Toni's branch.


----------



## kjean (Jun 9, 2009)

Banned for being a voyeur.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 9, 2009)

Banned for being a exhibitionist.


----------



## kjean (Jun 9, 2009)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Banned for being a*n* exhibitionist.


Ban*( )*ed.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 9, 2009)

Banned for intelligent post!


----------



## agentgamma (Jun 9, 2009)

Banned as I'm your biggest fan 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




In fact, I'm naked on your front yard


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 9, 2009)

agentgamma said:
			
		

> Banned as I'm your biggest fan
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Banned for


----------



## agentgamma (Jun 9, 2009)

Banned as you don't have a motive for banning me.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 9, 2009)

Banned because I'd be stupid to ban myself


----------



## kjean (Jun 9, 2009)

Aaaaaaah, Toni, I think you really need some strong painkiller and ban.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 9, 2009)

Well, banned because I feel a bit better today, but it's still bad..........two more days and I'll be like new!


----------



## kjean (Jun 9, 2009)

Banned for saying something good to hear.


----------



## bunnybreaker (Jun 9, 2009)

Banned forgery.


----------



## DarkRey (Jun 9, 2009)

banned because i haven't banned you in long time

how you doing?


----------



## Brian117 (Jun 9, 2009)

Banned for not being on here more to ban more people.


----------



## DarkRey (Jun 9, 2009)

banned because who cares! when im here to ban you


----------



## Brian117 (Jun 9, 2009)

Banned because now I feel welcomed.


----------



## oliebol (Jun 9, 2009)

Banned because you have to leave now, you´re not welcome anymore, so please get the f*ck outta here


----------



## DarkRey (Jun 9, 2009)

banned because i dont think you are welcome here either


----------



## oliebol (Jun 9, 2009)

Banned because I do feel very wanted


----------



## Brian117 (Jun 9, 2009)

Banned for having a fantasy.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 9, 2009)

Banned because I hear you shout "Da plane boss, da plane" randomly at passers=by.


----------



## Brian117 (Jun 9, 2009)

Banned because you're doing it wrong. I simply yell it from a bell tower.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 9, 2009)

banned for being Quasimodo's Cousin


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 9, 2009)

Banned for touching up Miss Piggy!


----------



## p1ngpong (Jun 9, 2009)

Banned for ot supporting the racism fad Im trying to get off the ground!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 9, 2009)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Banned for ot supporting the racism fad Im trying to get off the ground!


Banned because I piss on racism, and I crap in it's mouth!


----------



## p1ngpong (Jun 9, 2009)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> p1ngpong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Banned because I think Hadrian wants to do that to me, nothing to do with racism though.


----------



## Brian117 (Jun 9, 2009)

Banned because a hate term isn't lively.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 10, 2009)

Banned because I can understand hate, I just can't understand hate based on prejudice and the color of ones skin!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 10, 2009)

Banned for being sensible!


----------



## p1ngpong (Jun 10, 2009)

Banned for being white!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






*runs away*


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 10, 2009)

Banned for being green you martian fuck!


----------



## p1ngpong (Jun 10, 2009)

You just found the pot of ban under the rainbow!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 10, 2009)

Well I took the pot, put it in my bong and sparked it up.  Funnily enough it sent out some smoke signals and they said "Ban p1ngy", so you're banned I'm afraid mate!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 10, 2009)

Banned for walking under the rainbow!


----------



## Brian117 (Jun 10, 2009)

Banned for a possible bash at Gay people (


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 10, 2009)

Banned as I don't mind gay people, it's their choice..


----------



## Brian117 (Jun 10, 2009)

Banned because you're doing something good for this world.


----------



## OtakuGamerZ (Jun 10, 2009)

Banned for being evil!


----------



## Brian117 (Jun 10, 2009)

Banned for not giving proof of said evil.


----------



## OtakuGamerZ (Jun 10, 2009)

Brian117 said:
			
		

> *Banned* because you're *doing something good* for this world.



Banned for now I have proved said evil.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 10, 2009)

^ banned for Avatar shooting without due care & attention


----------



## Domination (Jun 10, 2009)

banned for worrying about reckless shooting


----------



## Frog (Jun 10, 2009)

Banned for worrying about someone worrying about reckless shooting when you should be recklessly shooting!!!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 10, 2009)

Banned for a longer absence!


----------



## Frog (Jun 10, 2009)

banned for not missing me!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 10, 2009)

Banned for stupid statement, of course I/we missed you!


----------



## Brian117 (Jun 10, 2009)

Banned for including me which is categorized under "we". Frog doesn't even like me.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 10, 2009)

Banned because I can't speak in your name, but I can speak for Trolley and p1ngy, and they surely missed our Frogpony!


----------



## Brian117 (Jun 10, 2009)

Banned because you need to be more clear on your wording before you speak then.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 10, 2009)

Banned for being a whippersnapper.


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 10, 2009)




----------



## Brian117 (Jun 10, 2009)

Banned because someone really needs to post a topic on how to make those damn 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 fail thing...


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 10, 2009)

Brian117 said:
			
		

> Banned because someone really needs to post a topic on how to make those damn
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Banned because you didn't see how in the shoutbox today.

http://yaypsp.byethost22.com/


----------



## Domination (Jun 10, 2009)

Banned because you didn't see that it was posted in another topic

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?s=&showto...t&p=2041871


----------



## Brian117 (Jun 10, 2009)

Bans myself for being slowpoke who doesn't read enough into things. Thanks guys!


----------



## ENDscape (Jun 10, 2009)

Banned because theres nothing wrong with being slow


----------



## Brian117 (Jun 10, 2009)

Banned because I'm not that type of "slow". I just don't read around enough


----------



## mucus (Jun 10, 2009)

Banned because you don't read enough

I'm also banning TrolleyDave cuz I replied to his mucus hate thread, but he never came back to it!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 10, 2009)

Banned for lying! I answered that, I don't know, let me think, jesus it was so long ago the time frame is hard to remember, I guess it was maybe 10 mins ago.


----------



## mucus (Jun 10, 2009)

Banned for going back to the future.


----------



## ENDscape (Jun 11, 2009)

Banned because that movie was mehh


----------



## Splych (Jun 11, 2009)

Banned for not supporting your answer of what movie it is...?


----------



## ENDscape (Jun 11, 2009)

Banned because he already stated the movie "Back to the future"


----------



## Domination (Jun 11, 2009)

Banned because you know what movie he was talking about.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 11, 2009)

Banned from the past!


----------



## Frog (Jun 11, 2009)

Banned for...wtf did you just do!?

*hides in time bunker*


----------



## p1ngpong (Jun 11, 2009)

Long time coming ban!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 11, 2009)

Slaying the poor beast BAN!!


----------



## Domination (Jun 11, 2009)

Anti-beast slaying = BAN


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 11, 2009)

Guitar shredding BAN!


----------



## Domination (Jun 11, 2009)

Banned for attempting to fuck someone over ww3


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 11, 2009)

Banned because if WW3 ever happens, it'll be my thing!


----------



## p1ngpong (Jun 11, 2009)

Banned for having three things


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 11, 2009)

Banned for having a thing with one of my things!


----------



## p1ngpong (Jun 11, 2009)

Banned for stealing yet more peoples work and putting it n your sig!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





bastad


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 11, 2009)

Banned sticking your face to other people's bodies and acting like you did something meaningful in your life!

failure!


----------



## p1ngpong (Jun 11, 2009)

Banned.... I.... I.....


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 11, 2009)

Banning myself for making you cry!!


----------



## Domination (Jun 11, 2009)

Banned for banning yourself

edit:too slow


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 11, 2009)

Banned because nothing is worth p1ngy's tears!


----------



## Frog (Jun 11, 2009)

Banned as P1ngy's tears are known to repel demons.


----------



## Domination (Jun 11, 2009)

Banned because demon's for breakfast is good for your health


----------



## p1ngpong (Jun 11, 2009)

Banned for making me realise my luxury lifestyle is made of fail. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*goes to buy everything his heart desires*


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 11, 2009)

Banned for that expensive suit!


----------



## p1ngpong (Jun 11, 2009)

Banned for breaking the sig size limit rule!

bastad


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 11, 2009)

Banned for talking nonsense!!



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> basad


----------



## Domination (Jun 11, 2009)

Banned for talking reason


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 11, 2009)

Banned for claiming some kind of domination and yet I see no evidence of it.


----------



## DarkRey (Jun 11, 2009)

banned because i've been looking forward for that revolution , but nothing is happening


----------



## Brian117 (Jun 11, 2009)

Banned because it's happening in my attic as of now...


----------



## DarkRey (Jun 11, 2009)

banned for keeping it for yourself


----------



## Domination (Jun 11, 2009)

Banned for wanting to spread the heresay of revolution


----------



## DarkRey (Jun 11, 2009)

banned for being patronized by Gordon brown's speech


----------



## p1ngpong (Jun 11, 2009)

Banned for throwing eggs at the BNP


----------



## Brian117 (Jun 12, 2009)

Banned because British people don't like eggs.


----------



## p1ngpong (Jun 12, 2009)

Banned for letting Trojax violate your house


----------



## Domination (Jun 12, 2009)

Banned for not knowing he let trojax violate everything belonging to him


----------



## Brian117 (Jun 12, 2009)

Banned because you guys are doing it wrong. His mom gave him permission to violate my house/back door. Shows what kind of family he has, eh?


----------



## Domination (Jun 12, 2009)

Banned because you paid his mom your body for his house violating services. Shows what kind of twisted mind you have eh?


----------



## Brian117 (Jun 12, 2009)

Banned because you are stalking me like no tomorrow.


----------



## Domination (Jun 12, 2009)

Banned for making groundless acusations. I was stalking Trojax's mum


----------



## Brian117 (Jun 12, 2009)

Banned for using protection and saving us another misery.


----------



## Domination (Jun 12, 2009)

Banned for thinking I would bother with Trojax's mom. I was just recording the video of your 1337 hour intense p0rn marathon.


----------



## Brian117 (Jun 12, 2009)

Banned because that was Susan Boyle in the video. Not Trojaxs' mom. A resemblance though eh?


----------



## Domination (Jun 12, 2009)

Banned for hooking up on Britain's talented lady. Trojax's family name must be "boyle".


----------



## Brian117 (Jun 12, 2009)

Banned for saying what Trojaxs' mom has on her breast. (boyle).


----------



## Domination (Jun 12, 2009)

Banned for being a smart alec and think that you know her very well. Wait why are we talking about Trojax?


----------



## Brian117 (Jun 12, 2009)

Banned because Trojax is a mermaid with rare specimens of immaturity that has never been found before. So why not advertise it?


----------



## Domination (Jun 12, 2009)

Banned because Trojax has wings! But mermaids don't


----------



## Brian117 (Jun 12, 2009)

Banned for recently watching those stupid Red Bull commies.


----------



## Domination (Jun 12, 2009)

Banned because Trojax doesn't give you wings! He HAS wings!


----------



## Brian117 (Jun 12, 2009)

Banned because touch'e.


----------



## Domination (Jun 12, 2009)

Banned because I'm the obvious victor


----------



## Brian117 (Jun 12, 2009)

Banned because you're the obvious victorious notorious biggious smallious.


----------



## iPikachu (Jun 12, 2009)

banned because combo breaker!


----------



## Brian117 (Jun 12, 2009)

Banned because there was not even a freaking combo to, said break.


----------



## Domination (Jun 12, 2009)

banned because c-combo breaker pt. 2!


----------



## Brian117 (Jun 12, 2009)

Banned for staying at the Straight Bar too late last night.


----------



## Domination (Jun 12, 2009)

Banned because I'm underage and can't go to bars


----------



## Brian117 (Jun 12, 2009)

Banned for using a fake ID.


----------



## Domination (Jun 12, 2009)

Banned for working undercover for the FBI in the Singapore police force.


----------



## kjean (Jun 12, 2009)

Banned for watching TV and movie too much.


----------



## p1ngpong (Jun 12, 2009)

Banned for watching your neighbour get undressed too much.


----------



## Frog (Jun 12, 2009)

Banned for watching me get undressed to much!!


----------



## Domination (Jun 12, 2009)

Banned for watching him too much when you are getting undressed


----------



## Frog (Jun 12, 2009)

Banned as it's pretty hard not to look at such manliness.


----------



## Domination (Jun 12, 2009)

Banned because Toni was behind you all the time.


----------



## Brian117 (Jun 12, 2009)

Banned because you obviously had to of been watching if you knew PwnyToni was there also.


----------



## Frog (Jun 12, 2009)

Of course he was watching, i didn't buy that webcam for nothing!
BANNED!


----------



## DarkRey (Jun 12, 2009)

banned for not realising that the cam was connected to a series of cybercams networks
YUU WERE BEING WATCHED BY MILLIONS OF PERVERTS!!


----------



## Brian117 (Jun 12, 2009)

Banned because you were one of, said perverts.


----------



## DarkRey (Jun 12, 2009)

banned because i never denied it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



im the boss of those networks


----------



## Brian117 (Jun 12, 2009)

Banned for not making me a moderator yet on your network. What's taking so long?


----------



## DarkRey (Jun 12, 2009)

banned because you need to expose more on your crappy 0.3 MP dsi cam
then i will think about it


----------



## Brian117 (Jun 12, 2009)

Banned because I don't own that crappy piece of hardware. So right there shows I should get the job.


----------



## Domination (Jun 12, 2009)

Banned because you must have a peverted mindset to know who is a pevert. So to say, I'm one too!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit:wtf too slow. Ignore this


----------



## Brian117 (Jun 12, 2009)

Banned for mistaking my post as DarkReys.


----------



## Frog (Jun 12, 2009)

Banned for not being as sexy as DarkRey!


----------



## Brian117 (Jun 12, 2009)

Banned for telling the truth.


----------



## Frog (Jun 12, 2009)

Banned for not kn....wait what!?
HOW DARE YOU AGREE WITH ME!
*BANISHED!!!!!*


----------



## Domination (Jun 12, 2009)

Banned for endorsing conflict amongst tempers.


----------



## Frog (Jun 12, 2009)

Banned as conflict is what makes the banned game fun!


----------



## Domination (Jun 12, 2009)

Banned as "conflict" sounds meh. I prefer "Indifferences"


----------



## Frog (Jun 12, 2009)

Banned for making up big words!


----------



## Domination (Jun 12, 2009)

Banned for opposing use of big words!


----------



## Frog (Jun 12, 2009)

Banned for not allowing me to oppose big words!


----------



## Brian117 (Jun 12, 2009)

Banned for making me cry.


----------



## Frog (Jun 12, 2009)

Do your tears repel witches!!?
No?
THEN CONSIDER YOURSELF BANNED!


----------



## Brian117 (Jun 12, 2009)

Banned because they repel Flintstones gummies.


----------



## Frog (Jun 12, 2009)

Banned as thats good enough for me!
consider yourself unbanned...for now.


----------



## Domination (Jun 12, 2009)

Banned as you are satisfied too easily.


----------



## Frog (Jun 12, 2009)

Banned as maybe your satisfied to difficultly?
wow, im on a roll tonight....


----------



## Brian117 (Jun 12, 2009)

Banned for not knowing that their life is built around difficulty.


----------



## Domination (Jun 12, 2009)

Banned for claiming you know, when you are just plain ignorant


----------



## Frog (Jun 12, 2009)

banned for calling a fellow banner ignorant!!


----------



## Brian117 (Jun 12, 2009)

Banned for tripping on a pebble yesterday morning in the afternoon...


----------



## Domination (Jun 12, 2009)

Banned for thinking that I'm part of your Banners' circle. I belong to the axis banners


----------



## Frog (Jun 12, 2009)

Banned for stalking me...and breaking time in the process!

Banned for posting too slow AND posting before me!
seriously, how the hell did that happen.


----------



## DarkRey (Jun 12, 2009)

banned for not drinking enough redbull so you could fly and beat the opponent


----------



## Frog (Jun 12, 2009)

banned as that stuff gives me gas...
hmmm... perhaps i've done enough banning for one night...


----------



## Domination (Jun 12, 2009)

Banned because you can never ban enough


----------



## Frog (Jun 12, 2009)

Banned as im just following your advice!


----------



## DarkRey (Jun 12, 2009)

banned because you should steal borrow busslightyear's wings and fly to infinity and over!!


----------



## Frog (Jun 12, 2009)

Banned for the genius idea!!!
oh wait...there too small.


----------



## DarkRey (Jun 12, 2009)

banned because they are like the male genitals, gets bigger and better when you show them some hot chicks!!

so show your sexiness!!


----------



## Frog (Jun 12, 2009)

Banned as we're not all superhotgirls!


----------



## Domination (Jun 12, 2009)

Banned for lying. Look at darkrey's avatar

edit: wtf slow again


----------



## DarkRey (Jun 12, 2009)

banned because i dont think mine could match that guitar of yours


----------



## Frog (Jun 12, 2009)

Banned as that's nothing compared to my guitar pic...oh wait.


----------



## Domination (Jun 12, 2009)

Banned because nothing can beat Zakk Wylde. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





God, please dun let me be slow again


----------



## Frog (Jun 12, 2009)

Banned as god dares not tread in the banned game.


----------



## Domination (Jun 12, 2009)

Banned because Satan dares to


----------



## Frog (Jun 12, 2009)

Banned as everyone knows Satans just an anagram for "cool dude". (no, im not a Satanist lol)
WHY AM I STILL AWAKE!?


----------



## DarkRey (Jun 12, 2009)

banned for being a Satanist!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



you dirty SATAN!!


----------



## Domination (Jun 12, 2009)

Banned for insulting Satanism. Hey its religious discrimination.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 12, 2009)

Banned for smelling like a rotten kipper.


----------



## Domination (Jun 12, 2009)

Banned because you smell worse


----------



## mucus (Jun 12, 2009)

Banned because you are so wrong, I smell the worst.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 12, 2009)

Banned because you can't smell the worst, he's been banned.


----------



## mucus (Jun 12, 2009)

Worst was banned? oh man!

You're banned for the bad news.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 12, 2009)

*B-Blue* is banned for banning in wrong thread (see http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=152...&p=2047726)


----------



## Domination (Jun 13, 2009)

Banned for banning someone that is doing something wrong in another thread


----------



## OtakuGamerZ (Jun 13, 2009)

Banned because every time my avatar shoots a bullet someone is banned.


----------



## Domination (Jun 13, 2009)

Banned because it shot far too many bullets at least 5 million bullets yesterday on my computer. You'll ban the whole gbatemp!


----------



## Brian117 (Jun 13, 2009)

Banned because every time someone looks at my avatar, they get banned.


----------



## Domination (Jun 13, 2009)

Banned because everytime someone looks at Zakk Wylde's pictures and aren't his followers get mudered. And dead people can't come to forums.


----------



## Frog (Jun 13, 2009)

Banned as i have no idea what your talking about!
Your not a temper unless you've died at least twice.


----------



## Domination (Jun 13, 2009)

Banned as anybody can register even if they never died before.


----------



## Frog (Jun 13, 2009)

Banned as registering costs 2 lives anyway.


----------



## Frog (Jun 13, 2009)

Self banned as i'm the only one playing!


----------



## p1ngpong (Jun 13, 2009)

Banned twice!


----------



## Domination (Jun 13, 2009)

Banned for banning more than once.


----------



## Frog (Jun 13, 2009)

Double banned for only banning once, seriously, a single ban!?
what a noob...


----------



## DarkRey (Jun 13, 2009)

banned because i don't have the courage to double ban my beloved mutated frogpony


----------



## Frog (Jun 13, 2009)

Banned as you just did...and it hurts man!


----------



## DarkRey (Jun 13, 2009)

banned because you deserve it for leaving me alone in this filthy place


----------



## Domination (Jun 13, 2009)

Banned for insulting our lovely forum as "filthy place"


----------



## DarkRey (Jun 13, 2009)

banned for spamming this forum and making it filthy with your dirty nappies


----------



## Domination (Jun 13, 2009)

Banned for not spamming this forum with your uber holy comments to cleanse it from the grasp of that Satan dude


----------



## DarkRey (Jun 13, 2009)

banned because mistaking my comments as "holy" 
they are 100% pure evilness with pulp


----------



## Domination (Jun 13, 2009)

Banned for scaring off the children 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




YOUR IZ TEH BOOGEYMANZ???!!!!!


----------



## DarkRey (Jun 13, 2009)

banned because it wasn't my intention to scare them away, i wanted to play with them
btw from the avatar it looks like you are BOOGEYMAN!!


----------



## Domination (Jun 13, 2009)

Banned for insulting Zakk Wylde!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 He is the METAL GOD!!!!! Not a boogeyman like you.

And I'm sure you play wrong things with the children.... it must be rated "E" you know?


----------



## DarkRey (Jun 13, 2009)

banned because he might be the Metal God but he won't certainly be the GOD of SEX!!! Yah!!


----------



## kjean (Jun 13, 2009)

Rated E for Erectile. Banned.


----------



## Domination (Jun 13, 2009)

Banned for extreme jealousy


----------



## kjean (Jun 13, 2009)

Aaaaaaaah, banned for wasting your life on this stupid "you are banned but actually you are not because this is just a game and I wanna keep playing this game" game uncountable times with same person again and again and endlessly again especially on this perfect weekend.

Time to go to bed. Nighty night!


----------



## Domination (Jun 13, 2009)

Banned for going to sleep instead of wasting your life on this stupid "you are banned but actually you are not because this is just a game and I wanna keep playing this game" game uncountable times with same person again and again and endlessly again especially on this perfect weekend.


----------



## DarkRey (Jun 13, 2009)

banned because you thought what ever you wrote made sense but in reality everything you said didnt make any sense or what so ever!!


----------



## Domination (Jun 13, 2009)

Banned because I never planned to make any sense.


----------



## kjean (Jun 13, 2009)

Banned for making a sense there.

Fahahah. Good night.


----------



## Domination (Jun 13, 2009)

Banned for sleeping. making a ruckus over a moment of sense from me

Maybe I need to sleep soon too.


----------



## DarkRey (Jun 13, 2009)

banned because if you want to permanently sleep,i could help with that


----------



## mucus (Jun 13, 2009)

Banned because it's my anniversary and you can't get me down.


----------



## DarkRey (Jun 13, 2009)

banned for anniversary...i mean congrats arty:


----------



## Domination (Jun 13, 2009)

Banned for attempting to ban him on a happy occasion.... Happy Annivesary (no that I know what its for)


----------



## mucus (Jun 13, 2009)

Banned for sticking up for me, wait... it's my anniversary, i shouldn't ban people on my happy joyous day!


but


You're banned anyway


----------



## megawalk (Jun 13, 2009)

banned because you were hit by my banhammer


----------



## Domination (Jun 13, 2009)

Banned because your banhammer was stolen from Coldstare5.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 13, 2009)

Mucus Banned for not telling WHAT anniversary it is


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 13, 2009)

Banned because that annoyance p1ngpong has been finally PROPERLY BANNED!!


----------



## Minox (Jun 13, 2009)

Banned for lies, and lots of them.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 13, 2009)

Banned because time will tell!


----------



## Isaiah (Jun 13, 2009)

Banned because time is not a material object. Therefore, time cannot literally tell.


----------



## OtakuGamerZ (Jun 14, 2009)

Banned because time and space are not seperate, but are one. It is impossible to explain to you how through words, you just have to learn.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jun 14, 2009)

Banned because of a Wapanese user name


----------



## Domination (Jun 14, 2009)

Banned for username "vidboy*10*"No originallity.


----------



## DarkRey (Jun 14, 2009)

banned for banning p1ngpong aka me


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 14, 2009)

Banned for carrying legacy!


----------



## DarkRey (Jun 14, 2009)

banned because its really heavy and my back is going to crack up soon


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 14, 2009)

Banned because I hope there will be someone to help you soon!


----------



## DarkRey (Jun 14, 2009)

​were you talking about me?​
Banned


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 14, 2009)

Nuke'em High!!!! My compadre!!


----------



## DarkRey (Jun 14, 2009)

i think with all the excitment you forgot to ban!!
i wonder when will you grow up


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 14, 2009)

Banned because I grow every time my girlfriend is around me


----------



## Domination (Jun 14, 2009)

Banned because you won't grow at night. Or will you?


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 14, 2009)

Banned for not going round & checking


----------



## agentgamma (Jun 14, 2009)

Banned as I am secretly a russian dominatrix ninja planning to take down GBAtemp and rename it DStemp


----------



## Domination (Jun 14, 2009)

Banned as the admins won't stand for it.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 14, 2009)

Banned for not realizing that they might not stand for it but they have absolutely no objections to sitting for it.


----------



## Domination (Jun 14, 2009)

Banned as they will ban him either ways.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 14, 2009)

There will be no bannings here, well except for you of course!


----------



## ENDscape (Jun 14, 2009)

And YOU!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 14, 2009)

Me? Surely you're mistaken.  I reckon you were looking in a mirror when you said that because it's you who is banned sunshine.


----------



## Jakob95 (Jun 14, 2009)

Banned for having to many posts.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 14, 2009)

Banned because I don't have too many posts, I have just the right amount to keep my fence up thank you very much.


----------



## Minox (Jun 14, 2009)

Banned


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 14, 2009)

I like it, a nice and simple banning.  Too bad you're banned otherwise it would have been pretty good.


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 14, 2009)

Alright treacle?

Banned for being a Cockney Bandito.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 14, 2009)

Banned for missing 63!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 15, 2009)

Banned for missing 9!


----------



## Domination (Jun 15, 2009)

Banned for inverting 6


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 15, 2009)

Banned for inverting handplants.


----------



## Domination (Jun 15, 2009)

Banned because I seriously dunno how to do that?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 15, 2009)

Banned because I was hoping you would tell me!


----------



## Domination (Jun 15, 2009)

Banned because you were the one who showed me what it was in the first place! What would I know about it?!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 15, 2009)

Banned for knowing nothing about inverted handplants, maybe I should have started with kickflips?


----------



## Domination (Jun 15, 2009)

Banned for not starting with kickflips, I have a low level of intelligence you know?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 15, 2009)

Banned for lying!  I didn't see any KH madness from you so your intelligence level can't be as low as you are making out!


----------



## Domination (Jun 15, 2009)

*B*anned for thinking that I can't be stupid just because I'm not a KH fanboy! I'm a Zakk Wylde fanboy


----------



## kjean (Jun 15, 2009)

Banned for being one of Z... something's fanboy.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 15, 2009)

Banned for not knowing 'Inverted handplant' is a skateboard term


----------



## Domination (Jun 15, 2009)

Banned for assumptions


----------



## kjean (Jun 15, 2009)

Banned for doing it wrong.


----------



## Domination (Jun 15, 2009)

Banned because nothing is right nowadays.


----------



## kjean (Jun 15, 2009)

Banned for playing this game too much, too often and too seriously.


----------



## mucus (Jun 15, 2009)

Banned because I: Chop Kick!  Dodge block! Right kick!
Oh no! Parappa the Rapper is stuck in my head!


----------



## Domination (Jun 15, 2009)

Banned for drama


----------



## mucus (Jun 15, 2009)

Banned because you are not Wylde.


----------



## Domination (Jun 15, 2009)

Banned because I am his fan so I won't pose off as him and soil his name.


----------



## mucus (Jun 15, 2009)

Banned because (any reason will do)


----------



## Domination (Jun 15, 2009)

Banned for randomness


----------



## mucus (Jun 15, 2009)

Banned because that's a totally lame banning.


----------



## Domination (Jun 15, 2009)

Banned because yours is lame too.


----------



## mucus (Jun 15, 2009)

Banned because if you next ban isn't more of a ban than that ban you will be banned for all of bannededness


----------



## Domination (Jun 15, 2009)

Banned for using many words that orignate from the same root word and wording the whole sentence into one whole wordy mayhem.


----------



## mucus (Jun 15, 2009)

Banned: Much better, now see if you can keep up those wordy word words all day today!


----------



## Domination (Jun 15, 2009)

Banned because I typed those sleep-inducing words that make me extremely sleepy and now I'm at my sleppiest so I'm going to sleep soon.


----------



## mucus (Jun 15, 2009)

Banned because we are on page 777 and that means anyone who sees this post should turn on The World Ends With You and goto the part where 777 plays a concert.


----------



## Domination (Jun 15, 2009)

Banned because we are not on page 777, I'll rather go listen to Metallica... like "Enter Sandma... *yawn* I'll go sleep anyways


----------



## mucus (Jun 15, 2009)

Banned because you're not using the right count!  we are on page 777, ask trolleydave whom is also banned.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 15, 2009)

Both of you are banned for playing the 'Been-Ban' game (A bit like Ping-Pong but banning each each other)


----------



## mucus (Jun 15, 2009)

And now
You've been banned too, and lucky you... the banning is done by the all cool mucus


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 15, 2009)

Banned for thinking that Mucus is cool - usually it's green & runny


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 16, 2009)

Banned for forgettng slimey!


----------



## Domination (Jun 16, 2009)

Banned for not getting yorself covered in the gooey goosome slimyness that is mucus


----------



## kjean (Jun 16, 2009)

It's been a long time since you've been banned so you are banned for good. you should be happy now, eh?


----------



## Domination (Jun 16, 2009)

Banned becasue it hasn't been long, its less than 24 hours! I should be giving you a permaban instead!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 16, 2009)

^ Banned for being drunk (how else do you explain 'becasue'  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )


----------



## Domination (Jun 16, 2009)

Banned because I'm underage. Its just bad spelling.


----------



## Vincent T (Jun 16, 2009)

^ Banned for being too tall.


----------



## OtakuGamerZ (Jun 17, 2009)

Banned for having EMO avatar and sig.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jun 17, 2009)

Banned because you has no real sig.


----------



## kjean (Jun 17, 2009)

Banned for dreaming you has the real sig.


----------



## Domination (Jun 17, 2009)

Banned for dreaming his sig is not real.


----------



## kjean (Jun 17, 2009)

Banned for having such an originality lacking sig of yours. and it's messy, too.


----------



## Domination (Jun 17, 2009)

Banned for badly daydreaming that yours is any more creative.


----------



## kjean (Jun 17, 2009)

Banned for thinking I was talking about creativity. Pah!


----------



## Domination (Jun 17, 2009)

Banned for not talking about creativity, it sounds better than originality.


----------



## kjean (Jun 17, 2009)

Banned for changing subject not so smoothly. xD


----------



## Domination (Jun 17, 2009)

Banned because I'm not trying to change subjects, I'm just being picky about words


----------



## kjean (Jun 17, 2009)

Banned for confusing obsessy with picky.


----------



## Domination (Jun 17, 2009)

Banned for confusing obsessy with infatuated with perfection.


----------



## kjean (Jun 17, 2009)

Banned for echoing. That's what you meant to be creativity, eh. xP


----------



## Domination (Jun 17, 2009)

Banned for owning me.


----------



## DarkRey (Jun 17, 2009)

banned for not liking me when you liked me 
whatever


----------



## Domination (Jun 17, 2009)

Banned because I was never involved in any way with you, physically, emotionally, politically,legally, not in any single way.


----------



## DarkRey (Jun 17, 2009)

banned because thats my point 
get involved more deeper with me


----------



## Domination (Jun 17, 2009)

Banned because I don't see the point of it? I'm not Toni or P1ngpong.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 17, 2009)

Banned for thinking that Toni and P1ngpong did see the point


----------



## Domination (Jun 17, 2009)

Banned for thinking they neede a reason to be involved with him/her


----------



## mucus (Jun 17, 2009)

Banned for gender neutrality


----------



## DarkRey (Jun 17, 2009)

banned for having trouble identifying your gender


----------



## mucus (Jun 17, 2009)

Banned for not knowing that I know what I think I know and I know that's not what you think I know I know.


----------



## ZenZero (Jun 17, 2009)

banned for confusing me


----------



## DarkRey (Jun 17, 2009)

banned for being confused when he was trying to confuse you while he was getting confused by the confusion created by his confused mind which is still being confused by this confusing bang which is turning out to be the longest confusing ban that i ever wrote in the ban game's confusing history which was started by a confused guy who got confused by my confusion technique that was originally made to confuse myself but it confuse others. 

Amen


----------



## mucus (Jun 17, 2009)

banned because you said bang instead of ban.


----------



## DarkRey (Jun 17, 2009)

Banned for still being confused 
because that's (bang) what I wanted to say


----------



## mucus (Jun 17, 2009)

Banned for making me into a fool!


----------



## DarkRey (Jun 17, 2009)

banned because fools are not made, they are born as a fool


----------



## mucus (Jun 17, 2009)

Banned for ancient wisdom abuse.


----------



## p1ngpong (Jun 17, 2009)

Banned for getting your sig p0wned!


----------



## DarkRey (Jun 17, 2009)

banned for coping my sig and ava 
you copycat


----------



## p1ngpong (Jun 17, 2009)

Banned for failing to size my avatar properly!


----------



## mucus (Jun 17, 2009)

Banned: whatever, i don't think of any real reason


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 17, 2009)

Banned for not giving a reason
Self-Banned for 'really couldn't care less'


----------



## rockstar99 (Jun 18, 2009)

banned for showing off what you owned and what you own


----------



## Domination (Jun 18, 2009)

Banned for having too many userbars showing what you own


----------



## rockstar99 (Jun 18, 2009)

banned for claming to be METAL GOD!!!


----------



## Domination (Jun 18, 2009)

Banned for because I meant Zakk Wylde, not me.


----------



## iPikachu (Jun 18, 2009)

banned because who the hell is that?


----------



## Domination (Jun 18, 2009)

Banned because isn't it obvious from the looks of my avatar? The handsome guitarist of course


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 18, 2009)

Banned for not knowing guitar playing legend!

EDIT: Damn, I'm rusty!


----------



## Domination (Jun 18, 2009)

Banned for being rusty.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 18, 2009)

Banned for obvious!


----------



## Domination (Jun 18, 2009)

Banned for being radioactive


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 18, 2009)

Banned for more obvious..


----------



## Domination (Jun 18, 2009)

Banned for being obvious about me obviously being obvious.


----------



## rockstar99 (Jun 18, 2009)

banned for banning a mod


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 18, 2009)

Banned for 'Look whose talking about hairstyles'


----------



## Domination (Jun 18, 2009)

Banned for bringing that to our attention.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 18, 2009)

banned for 'Why not - @ least your's is natural'


----------



## Domination (Jun 18, 2009)

Banned fair hair.... feti.... hey it sounds peverted.


----------



## rockstar99 (Jun 18, 2009)

banned for banning almost everyone in the thread


----------



## Domination (Jun 18, 2009)

Banned because I didn't.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 18, 2009)

Banned because I haven't posted in ages


----------



## Domination (Jun 18, 2009)

Banned because you destroy threads, don't destroy this pl0x


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 18, 2009)

Banned for thinking I'd be so cruel to destroy one of my favourite threads


----------



## Domination (Jun 18, 2009)

Banned for not being cruel! In this extremely cruel society.....


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 18, 2009)

Banned for i.Dominating


----------



## Domination (Jun 18, 2009)

Banned for warmijwilfaain*ing*


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 18, 2009)

Banned because I'm hungry


----------



## Domination (Jun 18, 2009)

Banned because I just had a ham sandwich... *smacks lips to anger him*


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 18, 2009)

banned because... because...


----------



## Domination (Jun 18, 2009)

Banned for the hate


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Jun 18, 2009)

Banned for moonshell.


----------



## strata8 (Jun 18, 2009)

Banned because I'm randomly interrupting this *cough*_discussion_*cough*.


----------



## Domination (Jun 18, 2009)

Banned for attempting to spread Tubercolosis.Its swine flu now buddy.


----------



## strata8 (Jun 18, 2009)

i.Domination said:
			
		

> Banned for attempting to spread Tubercolosis.Its swine flu now buddy.


Banned because the saying 'when pigs fly' is now redundant.


----------



## Domination (Jun 18, 2009)

Banned because, I never mentioned that phrase, and I have no views on it. Thus your ban does not apply correctly.


----------



## strata8 (Jun 18, 2009)

i.Domination said:
			
		

> Banned because, I never mentioned that phrase, and I have no views on it. Thus your ban does not apply correctly.


Contradictory ban, because you mentioned the "swine flew".


----------



## Domination (Jun 18, 2009)

Banned for ridiculously bad spelling, or eyesight.


----------



## strata8 (Jun 18, 2009)

i.Domination said:
			
		

> Banned for ridiculously bad spelling, or eyesight.


Banned because I saw it in a picture. Also banned because this line of thought is going nowhere and I'm making less and less sense.


----------



## rockstar99 (Jun 18, 2009)

banned for being the only one to quote here


----------



## OtakuGamerZ (Jun 18, 2009)

rockstar99 said:
			
		

> banned for being the only one to quote here



Banned for lieing. I quoted, and now there is more than 1.


----------



## Domination (Jun 19, 2009)

Banned because you are interested in espers.


----------



## mucus (Jun 19, 2009)

Banned because you are crapping up this crappy ban thread.


----------



## kjean (Jun 19, 2009)

Banned for helping this thread to gather one more crap.


----------



## Domination (Jun 19, 2009)

Banned for crapping about crappish things like crappy crap. I liek crab.


----------



## kjean (Jun 19, 2009)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Banned for talking nonsense!


----------



## Domination (Jun 19, 2009)

Banned for laziness. Quoting Toni, when you could've typed it yourself.


----------



## kjean (Jun 19, 2009)

could've  must've

BANNED!


----------



## Domination (Jun 19, 2009)

Banned for giving The Worst advice on this thread!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 19, 2009)

HadrianCanSuckMyBigFAtCock banned for not banning


----------



## Domination (Jun 19, 2009)

Banned for real banning powers! He was banned!


----------



## rockstar99 (Jun 19, 2009)

banned for losing in mario kart wii


----------



## p1ngpong (Jun 19, 2009)

Banned, you're the victim.


----------



## rockstar99 (Jun 19, 2009)

Banned for calling me the victim


----------



## Domination (Jun 19, 2009)

Banned for not knowing you got pw0ned by P1ngpong.


----------



## rockstar99 (Jun 19, 2009)

banned for stealing our threads add


----------



## Domination (Jun 19, 2009)

Banned for being an ungrateful bastard for my free advertising. Will take it out tomorrow.


----------



## rockstar99 (Jun 19, 2009)

Banned for not knowing that i was joking


----------



## Domination (Jun 19, 2009)

Banned for double posting make that triple posting now.


----------



## rockstar99 (Jun 19, 2009)

banned for saying i double posted when actually i triple posted


----------



## Domination (Jun 19, 2009)

Banned for being proud you triple posted. Many people are doing it. Don't be a show-off.


----------



## rockstar99 (Jun 19, 2009)

Banned for calling me a show off when i did some thing by mistake which is edited now


----------



## Domination (Jun 19, 2009)

Banned for editing it when your biggest contribution to mankind ever was triple posting. You are just making yourself look bad


----------



## rockstar99 (Jun 19, 2009)

Banned for saying stuff when you dont know other stuff ive done


----------



## Domination (Jun 19, 2009)

Banned because I don't need to know. It comes naturally.


----------



## mucus (Jun 19, 2009)

Banned for confidently saying things you don't know.... (oh right, that was Miu) oh well, for you too.


----------



## p1ngpong (Jun 20, 2009)

Banned for giving it back.


----------



## playallday (Jun 20, 2009)

Banned for not being banned.


----------



## p1ngpong (Jun 20, 2009)

Banned for wanting me to stay banned!

YEAH I SAW IT!


----------



## Finishoff (Jun 20, 2009)

Banned for the usage of a oxymoron.


----------



## Domination (Jun 20, 2009)

Banned for contributing to extensive use of oxymoron.


----------



## antwill (Jun 20, 2009)

Banned for having a good taste in music.


----------



## Domination (Jun 20, 2009)

Banned for listening to pop and only realising the beauty of rock now. But never mind i forgive. But still banned.


----------



## iPikachu (Jun 20, 2009)

banned for not reading kuroshitsuji.


----------



## Domination (Jun 20, 2009)

Banned for not reading Bakuman. What exactly is Kuro...something anyways.


----------



## antwill (Jun 20, 2009)

Banned for assuming i only listen to pop.


----------



## Domination (Jun 20, 2009)

Banned for assuming that I "assumed" when I actually "guessed".


----------



## iPikachu (Jun 20, 2009)

banned, its about a demon butler which and is awesome.

bakuman wazzat


----------



## Domination (Jun 20, 2009)

Banned because I just read the first chapter and didn't liekit.

Bakuman is a manga, about manga


----------



## antwill (Jun 20, 2009)

Banned for judging something after only 1 chapter.


----------



## Domination (Jun 20, 2009)

Banned because I just read chapter 2, and I think its still ok and may be worth to continue reading.


----------



## Wintrale (Jun 20, 2009)

i.Domination said:
			
		

> Banned because I just read chapter 2, and I think its still ok and may be worth to continue reading.



Banned for lacking conviction and not sticking by your original decision.


----------



## Domination (Jun 20, 2009)

Banned for thinking taht I have all the time to read all the manga for 10 chapters before I give up on them. I don't have as much time as you, I only continued reading because iPikachu recommended it.


----------



## antwill (Jun 20, 2009)

Banned for reading the second chapter.


----------



## Domination (Jun 20, 2009)

Banned for not reading chapter 1000.


----------



## antwill (Jun 20, 2009)

Banned for not creating chapter 1000


----------



## Wintrale (Jun 20, 2009)

antwill said:
			
		

> Banned for not creating chapter 1000



Banned for having a palindrome member number.


----------



## Domination (Jun 20, 2009)

Banned because, why the f are you quoting his post when its totally irrelevant to the ban? And for using higher level English, I even had to google wtf is "Palindrome" I thought it was a Republican meme or something.


----------



## Wintrale (Jun 20, 2009)

i.Domination said:
			
		

> Banned because, why the f are you quoting his post when its totally irrelevant to the ban? And for using higher level English, I even had to google wtf is "Palindrome" I thought it was a Republican meme or something.



Banned for banning me for something as silly as quoting a message! Oh, and for almost calling me Republican.


----------



## Domination (Jun 20, 2009)

Banned because why would I call you a Republican? You are British.


----------



## Wintrale (Jun 20, 2009)

Banned because, er... Um... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Being a part of an Apple product line!


----------



## kjean (Jun 20, 2009)

Banned for not knowing that TrolleyDave schemed to overthrow their government.


----------



## p1ngpong (Jun 20, 2009)

Banned for giving the plot away!


----------



## Domination (Jun 20, 2009)

Banned becuase TrolleyDave said that its for global social revolution!
Edit: Banned for thinking that its a secret, he was publicising his propaganda openly.


----------



## kjean (Jun 20, 2009)

Sincere ban from a sleepy head. Good night thar.


----------



## Domination (Jun 20, 2009)

Banned for sleeping earlier than me. Oh well, I hafta sleep soon too.


----------



## ENDscape (Jun 20, 2009)

Banned for changing your name


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jun 20, 2009)

banned because you like hitman reborn, just like me!


----------



## OtakuGamerZ (Jun 21, 2009)

MegaAce™ said:
			
		

> *B*anned because you like hitman reborn, just like me!



Ban-fix


----------



## Domination (Jun 21, 2009)

Banned for caring about small things like grammar and capital letters. This teh internetz.


----------



## antwill (Jun 21, 2009)

Banned for making a valid point.


----------



## Domination (Jun 21, 2009)

Banned for agreeing with me so easily. Tis teh intranetz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Btw what does "fast reply" do?


----------



## antwill (Jun 21, 2009)

Banned for not knowing that fast reply lets you reply fast without needing to click on reply and wait for it all to load.


----------



## Domination (Jun 21, 2009)

Banned because the fast reply looks so cool.

I is using itz now.


----------



## Hehe Moo (Jun 21, 2009)

Banned because I can't believe you didn't know what it was for. What the hell dude


----------



## Domination (Jun 21, 2009)

Banned because I never tried it before, I thought it was the same as "Add Reply"!


----------



## antwill (Jun 21, 2009)

Banned for thinking something so crazy like that!


----------



## kjean (Jun 21, 2009)

Testing my fast ban reply on to you.


----------



## antwill (Jun 21, 2009)

Banned for banning with efficiency.


----------



## Domination (Jun 22, 2009)

Banned for mistaking speed with effeciency. Quality and speed are 2 different things!


----------



## anaxs (Jun 22, 2009)

banned for telling hime he mistakened speed with efficiency


----------



## Domination (Jun 22, 2009)

Banned for having a cold cruel heart, I needed to make him realise this wrong since the real society is cruel.


----------



## antwill (Jun 22, 2009)

Banned for not knowing that efficiency IS speed, cost and effort!


----------



## Domination (Jun 22, 2009)

Banned for the motivation speech of a sales manager


----------



## ENDscape (Jun 22, 2009)

Banned to bump this to the top of the list.


----------



## antwill (Jun 22, 2009)

Banned for daring to accomplish something so crazy


----------



## Domination (Jun 22, 2009)

Banned for not making sense. How is it crazy? I don't see it.


----------



## iPikachu (Jun 22, 2009)

banned, because.


----------



## Domination (Jun 22, 2009)

Banned because you are making even worse sense. LOL, Limewire. Wait people still use that?


----------



## mad567 (Jun 22, 2009)

banned because I still use Limewire..............


----------



## Domination (Jun 22, 2009)

Banned because I heard frostwire was better. But I download off sites, I don't use torrents or whatever wire.


----------



## ENDscape (Jun 22, 2009)

Banned because google can pretty much find everything.


----------



## Domination (Jun 22, 2009)

Banned because Yahoo answers is better, I found cool sites through it.


----------



## mucus (Jun 23, 2009)

Banned for changing you name way too often.


----------



## Brian117 (Jun 23, 2009)

Banned for being a beaver.


----------



## mucus (Jun 23, 2009)

Banned for not knowing what a racoon is.


----------



## Brian117 (Jun 23, 2009)

Banned because I know why you were in my chimney last Christmas. Bastard.


----------



## Domination (Jun 23, 2009)

Banned for isnulting Santa Claus in the disguise of a green and sticky racoon


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 23, 2009)

Banned for not saying something along the lines of "Not only was he in your chimney, but he bloody well came down it too!".


----------



## Domination (Jun 23, 2009)

Banned because not only was he in your chimney, but he bloody came in it too!


----------



## antwill (Jun 23, 2009)

Banned for only just now making an innuendo joke


----------



## Domination (Jun 23, 2009)

Banned because its not a joke.


----------



## iPikachu (Jun 23, 2009)

banned because irc changed servers.


----------



## Domination (Jun 23, 2009)

Banned because it was just for mantainence. And the new channel is kinda dead.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jun 23, 2009)

Banned because i never was on irc


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 23, 2009)

Have you heard that new single from Banned-Aid, it's called Do They Know It's Banned Time?  All the proceeds go towards you because, well, you're banned.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jun 23, 2009)

No i don't know the single, but i must tell you a story.

"in a land, far far away, there was a brave man called TrolleyDave.
He got banned from that land."

sad, but true story


----------



## antwill (Jun 23, 2009)

You left out the part of the story where MegaAce™ got banned for knowing too much.


----------



## ENDscape (Jun 23, 2009)

And this is the part where you get Banned.


----------



## Domination (Jun 24, 2009)

But this is the part you are banned by divine right.


----------



## kjean (Jun 24, 2009)

And that's how you get banned by divine left.


----------



## iPikachu (Jun 24, 2009)

you're doing it wrong.




BANNED


----------



## kjean (Jun 24, 2009)

you're doing it fine. stay banned.


----------



## Domination (Jun 24, 2009)

You are doing perfectly. Perfectly Banned.


----------



## kjean (Jun 24, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> You are doing perfectly. Perfectly Banned *Me*.


Fix'd


----------



## Domination (Jun 24, 2009)

kjean said:
			
		

> kjean said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fixed for your perfection.


----------



## kjean (Jun 24, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> kjean said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Banned for confusing a simple and sweet fix'd with your filth forgery.


----------



## Domination (Jun 24, 2009)

kjean said:
			
		

> Domination said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Its not forgery. Its rephrasing.


----------



## kjean (Jun 24, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> Domination said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And now you don't even understand what I mean. Nah, forget it. You are banned but who cares.


----------



## antwill (Jun 24, 2009)

Banned for confusing the hell out of me with all your quoting!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 24, 2009)

Banned for getting confused


----------



## oliebol (Jun 24, 2009)

Banned for having a pretty lame signature. I don´t think anyone cares which system you own or owned


----------



## DarkRey (Jun 24, 2009)

banned for being pwnd by those rats


----------



## kjean (Jun 24, 2009)

It's threesomed not pwnd. and you are banned!


----------



## oliebol (Jun 25, 2009)

Its foursome pwnd, whatever that means xD,  Lil' *Ba*y*n*e for you


----------



## antwill (Jun 25, 2009)

Banned because its god's will that the mice do not get the cheese! (im guessing thats cheese in your dp? i'd hope so....)


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 25, 2009)

Banned because I THINK that's actually meant to be a Cookie


----------



## Domination (Jun 25, 2009)

Banned because it looks like Cheese Cookie.


----------



## antwill (Jun 25, 2009)

Banned for just creating the worst food combination imaginable.


----------



## Domination (Jun 25, 2009)

Banned for not daring to try. Anything is possible in this absurd world.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 25, 2009)

Antwill  - Banned for thinking THAT's the worse combination. 
My Brother used to have the following as a 'SNACK' after working late shift

Tin of Baked Beans
> Curry Power
>> Extra Tomato Sauce
>>> Worchester Sauce
>>>> Occasionally with added Chilli's
& To wash it down - Perno

Anyone thinking 'Windy City' ??


----------



## ENDscape (Jun 25, 2009)

You skipped a ban.  Therefore you know what happens. BANNED


----------



## DarkRey (Jun 25, 2009)

banned for not teaching him how to pause the bans


----------



## kjean (Jun 26, 2009)

oops, ban happened.


----------



## ENDscape (Jun 26, 2009)

yeah, it happened to you. BANNED!


----------



## kjean (Jun 26, 2009)

oh noes. how could that happened to me. you cruel banstard you are banned for that cruelty.


----------



## antwill (Jun 26, 2009)

It's pretty cruel that you're also banned again eh?


----------



## Domination (Jun 26, 2009)

Yeah, the same cruelty happened to you! BANNED!


----------



## kjean (Jun 26, 2009)

let's call it a ban day. and you are the first one who honored by get banned on glorious ban day. ooh-hoo.


----------



## Domination (Jun 26, 2009)

K, Ban day is over. Lets call it a ban week. Now you are banned for one week. And I forgot to add, you are the first!


----------



## DarkRey (Jun 26, 2009)

there is no official ban day because everyday is Banning day
Banned


----------



## oliebol (Jun 26, 2009)

banned, because christmas is not banning day, its santa-banning day btw if you switch the letters of santa , you get satan


----------



## DarkRey (Jun 26, 2009)

banned for not knowing that santa is actually Satan in disguise


----------



## Domination (Jun 26, 2009)

Banned while I exorcise my chimney.


----------



## DarkRey (Jun 26, 2009)

banned for forgetting the cookies


----------



## James_Wulfe (Jun 26, 2009)

Banned for not knowing Satan is a demon, not a evil spirit.

PS: I Ate The Cookies Nom Nom Nom


----------



## DarkRey (Jun 26, 2009)

banned as i dont think they are both different things 
btw the cookies were poisoned


----------



## Domination (Jun 26, 2009)

Banned for stealing the cookies from the Radioactive Force thread.


----------



## DarkRey (Jun 26, 2009)

banned for insulting me that i stole those cookies!!! its a disgrace to my loyalty to the RadioActive Force!!

i just borrowed them, I SWERZ!!


----------



## Domination (Jun 26, 2009)

Banned for *swearing* in the forum. Toni is a mod you know.


----------



## DarkRey (Jun 26, 2009)

banned because he is my *slave*!! you know.


----------



## Domination (Jun 26, 2009)

Toni is interested in radioactivity and robots. And P1ngpong. You, my dear Polly don't fall under any of those categories. 

Happy dreaming, while you are BANNED.


----------



## DarkRey (Jun 26, 2009)

you liar!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



everyone knows Toni has a crush on me 
banned


----------



## Domination (Jun 26, 2009)

He was craving to make a frankestein cyborg out of a human girl. You are just the first prototype, or should I say step, to the completing of his perfect cyborg girlfriend.
Stop hallucinating. And give Vidboy you babies.
Banned.


----------



## kjean (Jun 26, 2009)

Banned because of THIS.

Heheheh.


----------



## Domination (Jun 26, 2009)

Banned because she says THIS


----------



## kjean (Jun 26, 2009)

Funny thing is I watched THIS but not THIS. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Banned for giving me a


----------



## Domination (Jun 26, 2009)

Beaten up Banned because I wanted to give you


----------



## kjean (Jun 26, 2009)

No, thanks. Keep it. It's all yours. That and a Ban.

What a polite ban this is!!!

BTW, Me sleepyhead going to go to bed. Meet me at the other side. Good night.


----------



## Domination (Jun 26, 2009)

Keep your politness. Just watch out for a sex deprived p edo rapist Boogeyman in your sleep.

So take it.

A warning and a ban. (Edit: errrr, yeah the "warning" means caution, not the ones you'll get when you cross the Mods)


----------



## ShakeBunny (Jun 27, 2009)

Banned, because it's been a very long time since I've been to to GBAtemp.

Like... months. A lot has happened since then, I guess.


----------



## OtakuGamerZ (Jun 27, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Keep your politness. Just watch out for a sex deprived p edo rapist *Cyborg with a metal cookie* in your sleep.
> 
> So take *the cookie*.
> 
> ...



Ban-fix.


----------



## ShakeBunny (Jun 27, 2009)

Banned, for not banning me when you had the chance.


----------



## OtakuGamerZ (Jun 27, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> ________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> 
> Banned, because it's been a very long time since I've eaten a metal cookie at GBAtemp.
> ...



Banned by the power of the EDIT button.


----------



## Domination (Jun 27, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> OtakuGamerZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Banned as requested


----------



## DarkRey (Jun 27, 2009)

banned because there is no need for a request to ban you


----------



## Domination (Jun 27, 2009)

Banned because there is even less need for a request to ban you. Don't even need a reason.


----------



## p1ngpong (Jun 27, 2009)

Unrequested ban.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 27, 2009)

Banned because ... Weren't you already banned  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ?


----------



## Domination (Jun 27, 2009)

He wasn't. But you are now!

Banned.


----------



## OtakuGamerZ (Jun 27, 2009)

And now you and him are in the same ban boat.

Banned.


----------



## Domination (Jun 28, 2009)

Instead, I'll give you the luxury of a one man ban island.

Banned.


----------



## OtakuGamerZ (Jun 28, 2009)

Thank you, I'll give you the luxury ban-tanic. Now with a FREE iceberg.

Banned.

P.S. Have a nice ban.


----------



## Domination (Jun 28, 2009)

How kind of you. Instead I'll give you the Banned-01. A high tech space shuttle! What for? To go to the banned galaxy of course!

Banned.

P.S. Don't come back. There will be a ban paradox.


----------



## antwill (Jun 28, 2009)

Welcome to Banned 101. Today we'll be covering 'what to do when you find yourself banned', I guess you'll have to start researching the topic because you're BANNED.


----------



## Domination (Jun 28, 2009)

Nah. You have the ban flu. People with the ban flu hallucinate that they ban others.

Oh and btw, another symptom is that the infected is BANNED.

P.S. Don't try to get well soon. Because you need a ban vaccine. And it gives you a permaban.


----------



## antwill (Jun 29, 2009)

I'm afraid the ban flu is highly contagious and you are suffering from it now.


----------



## Domination (Jun 29, 2009)

Another side effect is the wild imagination. None of what you said is true.

But what I said is true. So.... still banned.


----------



## Akiyo (Jun 29, 2009)

CEILLING CAT IZ WATCHUN U BAN

Banned.


----------



## Domination (Jun 29, 2009)

God bless you. Oh? You thought I meant the Christian God? Bullshat, I meant the God of Ban.

Blessed with Ban


----------



## Akiyo (Jun 29, 2009)

Banned for Blessing.


----------



## Domination (Jun 29, 2009)

Oh look there? Its a bird! Its a plane! Its a ban for Akiyo.

And stay banned!


----------



## kamakazi303 (Jun 29, 2009)

Banned for banning
banned for being banned
Banned for thinking and seeing the word "banned'


----------



## Domination (Jun 29, 2009)

Banned because you dserve it. Nobody bans 3 times, not for reasons like that!


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Jun 29, 2009)

Banned for not combo-breakering properly...


----------



## mucus (Jun 29, 2009)

Hi Antoligy! I didn't know you came here.
*
BANNED*


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Jun 29, 2009)

mucus said:
			
		

> Hi Antoligy! I didn't know you came here.
> *
> BANNED*



Fail for not looking 500 pages back when I came on EoF more. 
oh, and *BANNED*


----------



## dice (Jun 29, 2009)

Banned for keeping this thread alive.


----------



## DarkRey (Jun 29, 2009)

banned for wanting this thread to die


----------



## p1ngpong (Jun 29, 2009)

You are dying for this ban!


----------



## mucus (Jun 29, 2009)

Ban for using dye.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Jun 29, 2009)

banned for banning the ban, that banned the ban (ect...)


----------



## mucus (Jun 29, 2009)

Banned.  It's etc.  not ect.


----------



## p1ngpong (Jun 29, 2009)

Banned and etc.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 30, 2009)

Banned Inc.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 30, 2009)

Banned Ltd


----------



## Domination (Jun 30, 2009)

Banned co.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 30, 2009)

The above poster is not approved by the BBFC and is therefore banned.


----------



## Domination (Jun 30, 2009)

Lackey of the BBFC, only hiding his true motives behind " revolution".

Banned.


----------



## antwill (Jul 1, 2009)

Banned for knowing his true motives...


----------



## IchigoNoTenshi (Jul 1, 2009)

Banned for giving examples of pink-eye to the children.


----------



## Domination (Jul 1, 2009)

Banned for giving examples of the evil eye to p edobear


----------



## antwill (Jul 1, 2009)

Banned for not explaining what pink eye is ...


----------



## Domination (Jul 1, 2009)

*Evil Eyes Antwill*

Banned.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jul 1, 2009)

Banned for changing his username a few times.


----------



## mucus (Jul 1, 2009)

Banned because you are nothing but an underling aka darkling (see the darkness), yet you call yourself overlord.


----------



## OtakuGamerZ (Jul 2, 2009)

Banned because THIS IS THE FREAKIN' OVERLORD OF OVERLORDS


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jul 2, 2009)

BANNED because I AM the Overlord of Overlords, not that impostor!


----------



## Domination (Jul 2, 2009)

Banned because I dominate over everything. So I am the *Supreme* Overlord of all overlords


----------



## OtakuGamerZ (Jul 2, 2009)

Banned because I am the *Omega Super Delta Supreme Epic Overlord of the Multiverse.* Yeaaaa your pretty much screwed...


----------



## Splych (Jul 2, 2009)

Woow. I think that's a little too much information. Banned.


----------



## OtakuGamerZ (Jul 3, 2009)

Banned.



Spoiler



Was that to much information!!


----------



## Isaiah (Jul 3, 2009)

Banned for shooting a bullet at yourself.


----------



## geoflcl (Jul 3, 2009)

Banned for having your sig removed...


----------



## Isaiah (Jul 3, 2009)

Banned for being the 2nd post on the page.


----------



## mucus (Jul 3, 2009)

Banned for thinking spray painting is art.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jul 3, 2009)

Banned for thinking that spray painting ISN'T art


----------



## mucus (Jul 3, 2009)

Banned for thinking that you know what I'm thinking.
(Did that guy make that?)


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jul 3, 2009)

Banned for not right clicking & getting web address (According to This Yes he did)


----------



## antwill (Jul 3, 2009)

Banned for believing something like that!


----------



## BumFace (Jul 3, 2009)

Banned for not believing in something like that!


----------



## Domination (Jul 3, 2009)

What incredible gullibility. Never trust strangers. Especially on teh intranetz.

Spank banned you in the place of your momma.


----------



## DarkRey (Jul 3, 2009)

banned for keeping this game alive even without the regular banners


----------



## antwill (Jul 3, 2009)

Banned for not helping to keep it alive more often


----------



## Domination (Jul 3, 2009)

Banned for being alive.

Its alive! Its alive!


----------



## BumFace (Jul 3, 2009)

banned for err... you not being dead?


----------



## iPikachu (Jul 3, 2009)




----------



## antwill (Jul 3, 2009)

Banned for not even needing to state a reason


----------



## Domination (Jul 3, 2009)

creep is full of meaning.

Sometimes you need to infer.


----------



## tj_cool (Jul 3, 2009)

Banned for your almost invisible ban!


----------



## Domination (Jul 3, 2009)

I told him he needs to infer!

Banned because you are Billie Jean. Your kid is not my son.


----------



## tj_cool (Jul 3, 2009)

Yes he is, alt account!!! 

Now you got us both banned


----------



## Domination (Jul 3, 2009)

Banned!

Oh.... this is random.

And I'm not your alt account. My alt account has 0 posts! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Cos I don't have one.


----------



## mucus (Jul 3, 2009)

Domination!

You are so fucking banned for using this guy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Every time he swings his arms, you get another ban.













He's swinging his arms so much that you may just get the ban of all bans.


----------



## Domination (Jul 3, 2009)

lolwut

I dug my own grave didn't I?







You get banned each time he freezes thin air.


----------



## mucus (Jul 3, 2009)

Banned because I use the dancey guy for my sig now.


----------



## Domination (Jul 3, 2009)

Haha! I just found it in an old topic and liked it so I used it.

Banned for having so many animated sigs. You had the guy eith the epic expressions too.


----------



## mucus (Jul 3, 2009)

Banned for "Good times! ... good times"


----------



## Domination (Jul 3, 2009)

Tpi tanooki spotted.

Ban dart gun fired.


----------



## mucus (Jul 3, 2009)

Banned because you didn't have any mushrooms for me!


----------



## Splych (Jul 3, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> lolwut
> 
> I dug my own grave didn't I?
> 
> ...


You are banned... I am gonna make that as my siggy since I don't got one.


----------



## mucus (Jul 3, 2009)

Banned for using something from this thread for your sig.


----------



## Splych (Jul 3, 2009)

Banned for not telling the truth... That thing is actually from DeviantART


----------



## mucus (Jul 4, 2009)

Banned for being the first one on a page. (788)


----------



## p1ngpong (Jul 4, 2009)

Banned because I can be bothered to think of a reason.


----------



## Domination (Jul 4, 2009)

Banned because the Earth isn't pentagon shape.


----------



## mucus (Jul 4, 2009)

Banned for this terrible insult.


			
				Domination said:
			
		

> As long as you exist, global warming has a 99% chance of destroying our dear planet Earth earlier.


----------



## Domination (Jul 4, 2009)

Yeah I know its bad. I fail at insulting people really. All my friends say that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Banned for making me depressed.


----------



## antwill (Jul 4, 2009)

Banned for getting depressed over the internet


----------



## Domination (Jul 4, 2009)

Banned for adding to more depression!


----------



## antwill (Jul 4, 2009)

Banned for trying to make me feel guilty about it.


----------



## Domination (Jul 4, 2009)

Charged as guilty.

Sentenced to a ban.


----------



## DarkRey (Jul 4, 2009)

banned because i like straight banning!!


----------



## Domination (Jul 4, 2009)

Then take this as a distorted ban. Banned without a freaking justifying reason.


----------



## DarkRey (Jul 4, 2009)

banned for stating that you dont need a reason to ban me when you actually wrote it!!


----------



## Domination (Jul 4, 2009)

I said it was distorted.... So its messed up all the way to the core!

Banned for showing the weird smiley. Polly is better off without it.


----------



## alidsl (Jul 4, 2009)

Banned (don't ask me why)


----------



## mucus (Jul 4, 2009)

Banned because I'm an Enhanced fan too.


----------



## DarkRey (Jul 4, 2009)

banned for sexually abusing that little kid!!


----------



## Noltron (Jul 4, 2009)

Banned for being member no.: 68,824


----------



## tj_cool (Jul 4, 2009)

banned for having 1 post


----------



## OtakuGamerZ (Jul 5, 2009)

Is....tj_cool.


----------



## Domination (Jul 5, 2009)

You must have gotten your filthy hands on a wrong ban list!

Because all I see for the GBATemp ban list is pages of OtakuGamerZ!

So I'll carry it out ; Banned.


----------



## OtakuGamerZ (Jul 5, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> You must ahve gotten




I found a loophole, you spelled have wrong. Your ban is now null and void, and your punishment is a Ban


----------



## Domination (Jul 5, 2009)

I don't see it now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Plus, it was just me talking to you, not part of the ban. You suck at being an attorney.

And according to the ban list, you still have an entire lifetime of banning left! So now, I'll -1...... from an extremely large figure that is as big as infinity!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jul 5, 2009)

^ Banned for not Banning the previous poster


----------



## mucus (Jul 5, 2009)

Banned for staying loyal to nintendo.


----------



## DarkRey (Jul 5, 2009)

banned for not showing your loyalty to me


----------



## Domination (Jul 5, 2009)

Banned for showing your total lack of loyalty to everything.


----------



## Isaiah (Jul 5, 2009)

Banned for dominating Darkrey then becoming loyal to him.


----------



## Domination (Jul 5, 2009)

A follower of DarkRey eh?

You said for yourself I dominated your leader!

So begone, small fry!

BANNED


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jul 5, 2009)

^ Double banned - you STILL forgot to mention 'banned'


----------



## tj_cool (Jul 5, 2009)

banned for not seeing it


----------



## Domination (Jul 5, 2009)

LOL and I tried making it obvious by posting it two lines down. Guess he didn't see it.

Banned for spilling my secret.


----------



## tj_cool (Jul 5, 2009)

you are secretly banned


----------



## Domination (Jul 5, 2009)

No such thing as secrets between us, alt account!





Banned


----------



## tj_cool (Jul 5, 2009)

lets see if it works:

Banned![/p]


----------



## Domination (Jul 5, 2009)

Banned for testing here. We are called EoF now, not testing area.


----------



## DarkRey (Jul 5, 2009)

Banned so i could Quote this thingy 



			
				Domination said:
			
		

> A follower of DarkRey eh?
> 
> You said for yourself I dominated your leader!
> 
> ...


wut!!? I HAZ FULOWERZ!!


----------



## tj_cool (Jul 5, 2009)

Banned for quoting an old post


----------



## Domination (Jul 6, 2009)

It was _my_ post, so its ok 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And you have no place to speak either. Why? Because you are banned! Thats why!


----------



## Blue-K (Jul 6, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> It was _my_ post, so its ok
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Banned for making more than two sentence.


----------



## Domination (Jul 6, 2009)

But I still got my message across right? So you now probably know what is ging to happen to you. Banned.


----------



## mucus (Jul 6, 2009)

Banned for caring *WAY* too much.


----------



## Domination (Jul 6, 2009)

I give delicate attention to everything I do. Whats wrong with that!?

Banned for personal attack.


----------



## mucus (Jul 6, 2009)

Banned for being a soft SOB


----------



## Domination (Jul 6, 2009)

Banned for being an insults churning Simon Cowell based machine. 

Can sleep peacefuly now after this ban.


----------



## mucus (Jul 6, 2009)

Ban: for peaceful slumber.


----------



## Domination (Jul 6, 2009)

Rest in Peace: Me

Rest in Ban: You (musucs)

*off to sleep in peace*


----------



## ENDscape (Jul 6, 2009)

Spelled mucus wrong banned!


----------



## DarkRey (Jul 6, 2009)

banned because the wrong spelling sound funny musucs!!


----------



## mucus (Jul 6, 2009)

Banned because I can't follow that.


----------



## DarkRey (Jul 6, 2009)

banned for wanting to stalk me but cant!!


----------



## mucus (Jul 6, 2009)

Banned for gender modification.


----------



## DarkRey (Jul 6, 2009)

banned because my gender is original!!


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jul 6, 2009)

Banned because your a trap.


----------



## mucus (Jul 6, 2009)

Banned: you're not your


----------



## ENDscape (Jul 6, 2009)

Banned because not everyone speaks well.


----------



## mucus (Jul 6, 2009)

Banned for defending him.  He can do it himself.


----------



## p1ngpong (Jul 6, 2009)

Banned for being a Man18 alternate account!


----------



## mucus (Jul 6, 2009)

Banned for jumping to conclusions and making an ass out of yourself.


----------



## Neko (Jul 6, 2009)

Banned for dancing the night away


----------



## OtakuGamerZ (Jul 7, 2009)

Banned for not having an avatar or a sig.


----------



## DarkRey (Jul 7, 2009)

banned for old reason which has been used countless times!!


----------



## Domination (Jul 7, 2009)

Banned for the sake of Polly. She is better off free than together with you!


----------



## DarkRey (Jul 7, 2009)

how dare you insult me and polly!!
we are same thing!! 
banned


----------



## Domination (Jul 7, 2009)

Then why aren't you DarkPolly? And you are a trap.

Banned.


----------



## DarkRey (Jul 7, 2009)

well DarkPolly its not feminine enough!!
and how am I a trap?! :angy:
Banned!!


----------



## tj_cool (Jul 7, 2009)

So Darkrey is feminine enough?

Banned


----------



## Domination (Jul 7, 2009)

Darkrey is not femine! Its an animal name!

Banned.


----------



## tj_cool (Jul 7, 2009)

Really? I though it was a pokémon  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Banned


----------



## Domination (Jul 7, 2009)

I thought that was Darkrai. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But the dear user by the name of Darkrey here is a party animal!

Banned.


----------



## tj_cool (Jul 7, 2009)

suspended Banned!


----------



## DarkRey (Jul 7, 2009)

wtf it's obvious that Nintendo Copied my user name!!
YESH, I go very Wild at Bed time 
Banned


----------



## tj_cool (Jul 7, 2009)

banned for being a bit too late


----------



## Domination (Jul 7, 2009)

Banned.

Word of advice, cover your ass when you go to bed tonight


----------



## DarkRey (Jul 7, 2009)

banned because i sleep naked in my bed!!


----------



## Domination (Jul 7, 2009)

Banned because its not a matter of if you sleep naked in your bed. Its a matter of wheter you sleep naked with another naked person.


----------



## DarkRey (Jul 7, 2009)

banned because i dont give shit if i sleep naked alone or with someone else
the only thing that matters is to Have FUN!!


----------



## Domination (Jul 7, 2009)

LOL. Thats what I call extremely open-minded.

But I can sleep naked playing my DS though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Banned for sharing this indiscreet piece of information.


----------



## DarkRey (Jul 7, 2009)

banned for not playing with your WII while sleeping naked


----------



## Domination (Jul 7, 2009)

Banned for perv thinking like that.... But if you really think so, I'm sure Polly would be appealed to do the same as you suggested. Just instead, using the PS3's "magical wand"


----------



## DarkRey (Jul 7, 2009)

banned because Polly sure like those stuff with vibration!!


----------



## BillandAlisha (Jul 7, 2009)

You are Banned because you didn't invite me.


----------



## Domination (Jul 7, 2009)

Invite you to what?

Banned for wanting to join Darkrey's wild animal FUN night. 

Don't look at me. I'm underage. I don't give a damn.


----------



## BillandAlisha (Jul 7, 2009)

Banned for not getting a haircut.


----------



## DarkRey (Jul 7, 2009)

banned for not needing a hair cut for quite a century


----------



## Domination (Jul 7, 2009)

Banned for needing hair cut all over your body 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Seriously, Polly. So unlady-like.


----------



## BillandAlisha (Jul 7, 2009)

Is she french?!

Banned because your Guitar is out of tune by .000000000074385932 hertz.

My CPU is quite sensitive.


----------



## ENDscape (Jul 7, 2009)

Banned for asking if she's French.


----------



## BillandAlisha (Jul 7, 2009)

Banned for using way to much gel.


----------



## DarkRey (Jul 7, 2009)

banned for having a series of pictures that doesnt make any sense!!


----------



## ENDscape (Jul 7, 2009)

Banned because it does make sense.  It switches from shows he watches to controllers he owns.


----------



## BillandAlisha (Jul 7, 2009)

Banned for not understand my series of pictures.

er...uh

Banned for beating me to it.


----------



## ENDscape (Jul 7, 2009)

Ban for being too slow.  Step up your banning.


----------



## DarkRey (Jul 8, 2009)

banned for having freaking hair every where!!


----------



## Domination (Jul 8, 2009)

Banned for having ALOT of hair concentrated all at one place


----------



## DarkRey (Jul 8, 2009)

banned for exploring my amazonian jungle


----------



## Domination (Jul 8, 2009)

Banned for wrong assumptions. I used google maps


----------



## DarkRey (Jul 8, 2009)

banned for not exploring it more deeply and lively!!


----------



## Domination (Jul 8, 2009)

Banned for thinking I would do that. Seriously. I don't know you. Who knows, there may be germs and dengue mosquitoes in the thick forest. Leeches too.


----------



## DarkRey (Jul 8, 2009)

banned for thinking that my Amazonian jungle is filthy when you haven't seen Hadrian's!! 
seriously its hard to find your way out from there!!!!


----------



## Domination (Jul 8, 2009)

Banned for sexual harrasment towards an _innocent_ minor. I wouldn't want to see Hadrian's either.


----------



## ENDscape (Jul 8, 2009)

Banned because you're no innocent.  And you did see it already!


----------



## Domination (Jul 8, 2009)

Nooooooo. I will never see it. And someone like him wouldn't let someone like me see it. We are from 2 different levels of a hierachy!

So.... banned for attacking my low self esteem.


----------



## Noltron (Jul 9, 2009)

you have been banished from this forum▲▲▲If you do not take action upon this, prepare to meet my rockets.
all 23713 of you posters are banned for destroying a species of your own.
all of the posters who are not human, they shall be banned for attempting to overthrow such an achieving race.
the unfortunate poster who banishes me shall be annihilated using my death ray. None shall dictate over NOLTRONv14.9.
I shall destroy you ▼▼▼ with my death ray. It may not be today, incompetent earthling, or tomorrow... But some day, you shall be destroyed.


----------



## Domination (Jul 9, 2009)

Banned for being an unlogical, crap saying, inhuman douche. And Zakk Wylde is not human, he won't die. Live on METAL GOD!!!!!!!


----------



## IchigoNoTenshi (Jul 9, 2009)

Banned for worshipping the wrong god.
I mean, Zakk is the guitarist I aspire to be, but the man can't sing to save his life.


----------



## Domination (Jul 9, 2009)

Nah, I think its still ok. Depends on your taste.... I really care about style and voice more than vocal skills or whatsoever. Plus, his guitar skills make up for everything!

Banned for insulting METAL GOD!!!!!!!!!


----------



## IchigoNoTenshi (Jul 10, 2009)

Banned for thinking that I insulted Zakk.


----------



## Domination (Jul 10, 2009)

But he sings vocals for a reason! And you said he sang it bad!

Banned


----------



## IchigoNoTenshi (Jul 10, 2009)

Banned for thinking Zakk's reason for singing is a good one.


----------



## Domination (Jul 10, 2009)

But I like his singing style, so who cares?

Banned.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jul 10, 2009)

Banned trough thwe doors!!


----------



## DarkRey (Jul 10, 2009)

banned for not detecting the intruder "w"!!


----------



## Veho (Jul 10, 2009)

Banned for being a typo Nazi!


----------



## mucus (Jul 10, 2009)

Banned for not being a typo nazi.


----------



## DarkRey (Jul 10, 2009)

banned because im banning you after ages 
so enjoy this ban slowly!!

Mucus: you ******* *******
go and dance somewhere else will ya


----------



## mucus (Jul 10, 2009)

Banned for missing the person you wanted to ban!


----------



## Veho (Jul 10, 2009)

Banned for butting in.


----------



## DarkRey (Jul 10, 2009)

banned because you were dancing in my way 
bastard kid

EDIT: OMFG 
why is everyone butting in my way


----------



## mucus (Jul 10, 2009)

Both of you are banned again!  stop banning me by mistake!


----------



## DarkRey (Jul 10, 2009)

who said you were banned by mistake? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



banned


----------



## mucus (Jul 10, 2009)

Banned for being on the next page and making a reference to the previous page.  (who's gonna go back and read?)


----------



## DarkRey (Jul 10, 2009)

you!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



banned for having a sig that has the same retardness level as BunnyBreaker's avatar 
seriously guys those things irritate me


----------



## mucus (Jul 10, 2009)

who the fuck is that?
banned for stumping me.


----------



## DarkRey (Jul 10, 2009)

banned because if i could i will stab you!! 
banned for not knowing the greatest Bunnies Breaker that the Gbatemp has ever known!!
Bunnies were leaving in terror when he was around here!!


----------



## mucus (Jul 10, 2009)

Banned because you can't dance the night away.
ok, but i like bunnybreakers' avatar.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jul 10, 2009)

Banned for What's up doc?!


----------



## mucus (Jul 10, 2009)

Banned for being toni plutonji, the best and most lovable mod around.  if i could be anyone other than me i would be toni plutonji, and then i'd be banned too!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jul 10, 2009)

Banned for lovable words! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












I'm touched, so I'll unban you!


----------



## Domination (Jul 11, 2009)

You are supposed to ban, not unban. A mod should follow the rules! Even if its just a thread in EoF!

Banned.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jul 11, 2009)

Banned for being smartass


----------



## Domination (Jul 11, 2009)

Banned for being offensive. I'm smart but not an ass!


----------



## Holaitsme (Jul 11, 2009)

Banned for old time sakes.


----------



## Domination (Jul 11, 2009)

Ahh, banning brings back memories eh? Nostalgia huh?

Well to jolt your memory what comes after that, heres a ban


----------



## DarkRey (Jul 11, 2009)

banned for having a hard soft side towards Holaitsme!!
she is a nice chick, you know!


----------



## Domination (Jul 11, 2009)

But Polly hs been a naughty, nuaghty, very naughty chick.

You know what? Santa Ban!


----------



## DarkRey (Jul 11, 2009)

banned for thinking that Santa is gud!!
he is naughtiest bastard in the world!!


----------



## Domination (Jul 11, 2009)

He is satan's alter ego didn't you say?

Hes your relative! You are a party animal! He is the beast!

Banned for being close to santa. Seriously, find better company than that old fart.


----------



## DarkRey (Jul 11, 2009)

banned because i like old aged men!!


----------



## Domination (Jul 11, 2009)

Poor Polly..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




How much would you sell Polly for?

Banned if you agree to sell, cos you'll be inhuman!!!!!!!!

Though, even if you don't sell, you are still


Banned.


----------



## mucus (Jul 11, 2009)

Banned for not being very specific with that ban, man.


----------



## DarkRey (Jul 11, 2009)

banned for taking that retarded dancing kid from your sig


----------



## alidsl (Jul 11, 2009)

banned for lying about whereyou come from


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jul 11, 2009)

Banned because i say so!


----------



## alidsl (Jul 11, 2009)

banned for not thinking of a good reason to ban me


----------



## mucus (Jul 11, 2009)

banned because your avatar sucks so bad,.


----------



## alidsl (Jul 11, 2009)

banned because you fail to realise the power of monty python


----------



## mucus (Jul 11, 2009)

banned for changing your avatar.


----------



## alidsl (Jul 12, 2009)

banned for liking my old avatar


----------



## Domination (Jul 12, 2009)

Banned because your avatars all suck. Stop dreaming.

Zakk Wylde ftw!


----------



## ThetaSigma10 (Jul 12, 2009)

banned because mine wins the most

GREEK LETTERS FTW!!!


----------



## Domination (Jul 12, 2009)

Banned because you make it look like crop circle language!!!


----------



## DarkRey (Jul 12, 2009)

banned for not learning the crop circle language


----------



## Domination (Jul 12, 2009)

Banned for yet again another stupid assumption. _*some stupid gibberish*_


----------



## DarkRey (Jul 12, 2009)

wtf
are you really getting insane nowdays huh?!! i think the bans are making your head go funny!!
banned


----------



## Domination (Jul 12, 2009)

True, I should edit it, its offensive.

Banned because I'll brb.


----------



## DarkRey (Jul 12, 2009)

banned because nothing is offensive here!!
and banned for editing your previous post, now edit it back 
how dare you!! :angy:


----------



## Domination (Jul 12, 2009)

Banned because I should have freedom of choice! Why should I listen to you! I don't even know if you are male, fenale, transexual, or w/e! Or ITS A TRAP!!!!! GTFO!


----------



## DarkRey (Jul 12, 2009)

banned because you have the freedom....of listening to my commands!! 
btw im nor a male or a fenale or both


----------



## Domination (Jul 12, 2009)

Banned because you are not the admin! Why should I listen to you! You TRAP!


----------



## DarkRey (Jul 12, 2009)

banned because im not an admin but "IT'S ME POLLY"!! 




lets go to the bushes!!


----------



## Domination (Jul 12, 2009)

Banned because I don't like the name Polly. And "bushes"? Reminds me of Oasis! Too bad, I hate them.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jul 12, 2009)

Banned because I want to interrupt you two.


----------



## DarkRey (Jul 12, 2009)

banned for not joining in when you had the chance


----------



## Domination (Jul 12, 2009)

Banned because any sane person would be afraid of you! You... you... trap!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jul 12, 2009)

It.. it's a 



Spoiler



Trap! Banned because you looked!


----------



## Domination (Jul 12, 2009)

Banned for not safe locking your spoiler box. You probably get robbed often.


----------



## DarkRey (Jul 12, 2009)

banned for not teaching how to perfectly use a trap!!


----------



## Domination (Jul 12, 2009)

Oh noes! Darkrey! Where'd you hide Polly?!

Polly~ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Banned for changing elegant and beautiful Polly for that Chibi.... thing.


----------



## DarkRey (Jul 12, 2009)

well Polly has taken her holidays!!
she won't be back anytime soon!! (so yeah go and wank some other pics)
banned


----------



## Domination (Jul 12, 2009)

Nope Polly: I don't wank. Shes an important part of the community! She makes you look like a trap!

Banned for your new avatar and sig, what are those? Ninjas in stupid jumpsuits?


----------



## DarkRey (Jul 12, 2009)

my sig and ava are from the metal gear series (snake)
banned for wanting Polly so much 
she is my slave!! mind it!!


----------



## Domination (Jul 12, 2009)

Banned for making your avatar and sig look like they are aspired from freakish and ridiculous ninjas wearing stupis mal-coloured jumpsuits.

And Angy is hawter than Polly


----------



## DarkRey (Jul 12, 2009)

banned because i didnt ask for your opinion on my sig and ava 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and Angy and Polly are actually sisters!!


----------



## Domination (Jul 12, 2009)

Banned because I'm very sensitive towards avatars! Polly was such a great avatar.... Not as great as Zakk though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh wait, 9th august coming soon.... National Day..... Time for an avatar change.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jul 12, 2009)

Banned for changing your avatar according to important dates......In my world, important dates change according to my avatar!


----------



## p1ngpong (Jul 12, 2009)

Banned for being a stranger here.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jul 12, 2009)

Banned because I'm a work right now, and I use this free seconds I have to BAN YOU!!!!

I'm no stranger 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I still rule the first place of BANS!

*Posts merged*

Banned twice!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Just to show you how strong I still am!!


----------



## DarkRey (Jul 12, 2009)

thats called not power
but Power abusing!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



banned


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jul 12, 2009)

Banned because you didn't doublepost!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jul 12, 2009)

Banned for niether did you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Posts merged*

Ha!!! Banned once more!!


----------



## DarkRey (Jul 12, 2009)

not really you are just banning yourself
god you are really stupid bastard!!
banned


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jul 12, 2009)

Banned for jumping in between my ban. :


----------



## DarkRey (Jul 12, 2009)

banned for not eating enough french frog's legs
go and ask COSTELLO


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jul 12, 2009)

Banned for bad mouth!


----------



## DarkRey (Jul 12, 2009)

banned for bad tongue!! 
it goes every where and its all sticky


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jul 12, 2009)

Banned for not knowing that I have cleaned my tongue last month!!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jul 12, 2009)

Banned because that was too soon.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jul 12, 2009)

Banned because my tongue needs cleaning every couple of years.....


----------



## DarkRey (Jul 12, 2009)

banned because i heard p1ngybrUsh helps you with that daily


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jul 12, 2009)

Banned because he really doesn't.


----------



## p1ngpong (Jul 12, 2009)

Banned for having a dirty mouth


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jul 12, 2009)

Banned for yay Toni Plutonij Sinkhead!


----------



## p1ngpong (Jul 12, 2009)

Banned back to work!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bastad


----------



## Veho (Jul 12, 2009)

I just got back from a barbecue, and I'm well fed and proper drunk and in a mood for some banning. BAN YOU NOW!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jul 12, 2009)

Banned because I was having barbecue today as well....and I haven't seen you there, so you're obviously lying!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BANNED!!


----------



## Veho (Jul 12, 2009)

Banned because you clearly need glasses! So I'm banning you until you get some! 

(Bundek, where were you?)


----------



## alidsl (Jul 12, 2009)

banned because you need to use the holy grail sig tag


----------



## Veho (Jul 12, 2009)

Banned because wait, what?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jul 12, 2009)

Veho said:
			
		

> Banned because you clearly need glasses! So I'm banning you until you get some!
> 
> (Bundek, where were you?)


Ah, at my cousins, Gornje Vrapce....

Banned for messing in my talk with Veho!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: eh, my slowness....he's referring to your custom title: "The man who cried "Ni"." it's a Holy Grail reference!


----------



## Veho (Jul 12, 2009)

Yeah, I figured that out in the meantime. I knew it was related to the text under my avatar, but I didn't know what "holy grail tag", specifically,  was supposed to be. But I figured out it was the "Monty Python's Holy Grail" thing in his signature. I don't need to use it. I prefer my Python references to be more subtle.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jul 12, 2009)

Banned for thinking so much that you forgot to BAN!


----------



## p1ngpong (Jul 12, 2009)

Banned for betraying GBAtemp for paid work!


----------



## Veho (Jul 12, 2009)

Banned for criticizing the man's noble endeavour to earn his bread and bring home bacon and afford his own guitar strings.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jul 12, 2009)

Banned for clearly understanding how this world works.....Not everybody is a spoiled little brat that gets everything that they wish!!


----------



## p1ngpong (Jul 12, 2009)

Banned for jealousy!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jul 12, 2009)

Banned because I can't argue with that


----------



## Veho (Jul 12, 2009)

Eh, now I don't have the heart to ban you, so I'll ban p1ngy instead.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jul 12, 2009)

Ahhh, my Croatian friend.....I'll team up with you and ban p1ngy as well!!


----------



## p1ngpong (Jul 12, 2009)

Banned because I am your Croatian friend too.

Well not friend really.....


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jul 12, 2009)

Banned for making me laugh.....Of course you're my tiny Croatian buddy!!


----------



## p1ngpong (Jul 13, 2009)

Banned for never making me laugh ever.


----------



## Veho (Jul 13, 2009)

Banned for not having a sense of humor.


----------



## Domination (Jul 13, 2009)

Banned for too much humor. I don't even get time to laugh.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jul 13, 2009)

Banned for not laughing at this bad musician on your avatar


----------



## p1ngpong (Jul 13, 2009)

Banned for having the worst ever musician in your avatar.


----------



## Domination (Jul 13, 2009)

Firing nuclear ban missles at the Croatian bastads.


----------



## DarkRey (Jul 13, 2009)

banned for not being from one of the greatest and most Potent country in the world or universe 
Croatia!!


----------



## Domination (Jul 13, 2009)

Banned for saying that in front of a patriot like me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Singapore may be small, but its fcking rich. And I'll be its future leader


----------



## DarkRey (Jul 13, 2009)

yes future leader of ma A$$
banned for being too patriotically patriotic 
its nut gud fur yu


----------



## Domination (Jul 13, 2009)

Banned for insulting me. I have "talent" and I'm patriotic! I'm destinied for a post in the cabinet.... maybe just a minister of finance is enough 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And its guud 4 mii.


----------



## DarkRey (Jul 14, 2009)

banned for being a biodegradeable weapon of mass-mucusness


----------



## alidsl (Jul 14, 2009)

Banned for naming something that doesn't exist


----------



## Domination (Jul 14, 2009)

My Ultra Patriotic Aura of mass-ban just banned the poster from the post above!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jul 14, 2009)

Banned for being stuck on this page.....guys!! don't you know how to play this game without me?!?!


----------



## alidsl (Jul 14, 2009)

Banned because you don't think we can play this game


----------



## Domination (Jul 14, 2009)

Banned because I'm a patriot. I listen to the Singapore government not some croatian nuclear mohawk hybrid organic freak-robot with a mohwak.

Edit: Slow.

Alidsl banned for not expressing his patriotic spirit
Toni Plutonij banned for overrating himself.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jul 14, 2009)

Banned for wasting space on the new page


----------



## DarkRey (Jul 14, 2009)

banned for being a waste of space in Croatia


----------



## Domination (Jul 14, 2009)

Banned for wasting space in Croatia United Kingdoms. Give a thought to your country! Be a patriot! Like Me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit; Slow, but only need to change one word anyways.


----------



## DarkRey (Jul 14, 2009)

banned because one word can change the life of someone 
mind it


----------



## Domination (Jul 14, 2009)

Banned because its a country name only. Its not like as if its a government decision.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jul 14, 2009)

Banned for not doing your homework


----------



## Domination (Jul 14, 2009)

Banned for the time being as I do it.

Sheeesh.... Amath sucks


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jul 14, 2009)

Banned for leaving GBAtemp ON while doing homework, you shouldn't be distracted


----------



## Domination (Jul 14, 2009)

Banned because I'm just rushing through it. I hate maths. Yucks.


----------



## DarkRey (Jul 14, 2009)

banned for not using Narin's Cheats to complete your maths !!
IT WURKZ!!


----------



## BumFace (Jul 14, 2009)

banned for rushing through your homework and maths rockz lol


----------



## DarkRey (Jul 14, 2009)

BumFace said:
			
		

> banned for rushing through your homework and maths rockz lol


errhh mister you are late
banned for rushing through the bans


----------



## ENDscape (Jul 14, 2009)

I hunger for a BAN!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jul 14, 2009)

BANNED, now you should be satisfied!!


----------



## ENDscape (Jul 14, 2009)

1 Ban is not enough.  I need to ban MORE!


----------



## OtakuGamerZ (Jul 15, 2009)

Banned for not banning Toni.


----------



## Isaiah (Jul 15, 2009)

Banned for having Toni and Banned in the same sentence...


...


...


O shi~


----------



## DarkRey (Jul 15, 2009)

banned for not letting that guy shave off his facial hair


----------



## Domination (Jul 15, 2009)

Banned for not letting any of your avatar/sig characters shave of any hair, anywhere 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


Though I liek that!


----------



## DarkRey (Jul 15, 2009)

are you talking to me?
look at your avatar with its over grown beard/hair of doom
banned


----------



## Domination (Jul 15, 2009)

Banned for thinking I would show disrespect towards Zakk. I don't mind him shaving... But he doesn't want to. I respect him. Maybe he likes ZZ Top?


----------



## mucus (Jul 15, 2009)

Banned....
but i don't know why.


----------



## Domination (Jul 15, 2009)

Banned for not being able to see that the cause was your jealousy of my patriotism


----------



## Hadrian (Jul 15, 2009)

Banned for no puns in your user name.


----------



## alidsl (Jul 15, 2009)

banned for being too awsome


----------



## mucus (Jul 15, 2009)

Banned because:
lump lingered lasting loverly


----------



## alidsl (Jul 15, 2009)

Banned because I don't know if thats an insult or not 
hmmmmm...


----------



## mucus (Jul 15, 2009)

banned because it's lines from a song!


----------



## alidsl (Jul 15, 2009)

banned because you still havn't told me whether it's an insult or not


----------



## mucus (Jul 15, 2009)

banned
does it matter?
if it needs to be an insult then consider it one.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jul 15, 2009)

Banned for damn fine sig!


----------



## mucus (Jul 15, 2009)

banned for noticing


----------



## p1ngpong (Jul 15, 2009)

Banned for being man18


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jul 15, 2009)

Banned for being cooler than him!!


----------



## mucus (Jul 15, 2009)

banned: it's THAN not THEN

and p1ngpong didn't you read my thread? i'm not man18!   (laughing)


----------



## Domination (Jul 15, 2009)

Banned for obvious lie. A criminal always says that he is innocent!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jul 16, 2009)

Banned for stating the truth.....or.....is it a lie? Are you a criminal?


----------



## Domination (Jul 16, 2009)

Banned for thinking foreigners like you can pass judgement on me! Only the Singapore government can do that! If they say I'm gulty, I'm guilty. They say I'm innocent, I'm innocent. They want me to fight, I'll fight.

- Words from a patriot


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jul 16, 2009)

Banned for letting others think for you.....that's failing! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 or no, that's.......GETTING BANNED!!!


----------



## Domination (Jul 16, 2009)

Banned because respect was the key in the whole thing.


----------



## Hadrian (Jul 16, 2009)

banned for spending your twenties between the sheets.


----------



## Domination (Jul 16, 2009)

Banned for advertising on a groundless and unknown guessing.


----------



## Hadrian (Jul 16, 2009)

Banned because I have spoken to your family members in the future, apparently you become quite the stud in 6 years.

Also banned because you didn't get the song again.


----------



## mucus (Jul 17, 2009)

Banned for telling lies.

He's going to be a great powerful world leader and a stud in 6 years.


----------



## toh_yxes (Jul 17, 2009)

Banned for coming out of my nose.


----------



## Domination (Jul 17, 2009)

Banned for hiding TPI in your nose! No wonder I've never seen him around since I joined!


----------



## mucus (Jul 17, 2009)

Banned for crappy crapola avatar.

what crap


----------



## Domination (Jul 17, 2009)

Banned for insulting Singapore's beautiful flag! Are you trying to start an internet conflict with two always peaceful countries?


----------



## mucus (Jul 17, 2009)

Sing sing sing a song about my hate for youuuuuuuuuu!!!!!
ok, so it's not true, but you should sing that to the row your boat tune.

at any rate you are banned.


----------



## Domination (Jul 17, 2009)

Sing with me, sing for the years
Sing for the laughter, sing for the tears
Sing with me, if its just for today.....

Dream On! I would never get banned. On the other hand, you have plenty of time to dream after this ban.


----------



## alidsl (Jul 17, 2009)

banned for singing


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jul 17, 2009)

banned for | rof dennab


----------



## Neko (Jul 17, 2009)

Banned for having a ™ sign behind your nick.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jul 17, 2009)

Banned because I already thought about changing my nickname.


----------



## mucus (Jul 17, 2009)

Banned for having chicks on your brain...


----------



## Splych (Jul 17, 2009)

Banned for using incorrect language. It is actually mutated and fused onto his body.


----------



## mucus (Jul 17, 2009)

Banned. *completely ignores splych*


----------



## p1ngpong (Jul 17, 2009)

Banned for disappointing me.


----------



## mucus (Jul 17, 2009)

Banned because you are FailFad.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Jul 17, 2009)

banned for not being as fail as you are.


----------



## mucus (Jul 17, 2009)

Banned so that i can appear on this page yet another time.


----------



## wchill (Jul 17, 2009)

Banned for fail fad.


----------



## Holaitsme (Jul 17, 2009)

Banned for not knowing about my existence.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jul 17, 2009)

Banned because mucus is fading without me!

EDOT: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's Holaitsme!!!


----------



## mucus (Jul 17, 2009)

Banned: it's mulph now


----------



## Minox (Jul 17, 2009)

Banned for being mulphish


----------



## mucus (Jul 17, 2009)

banned: it sounds like you are going towards cablephish


----------



## ENDscape (Jul 18, 2009)

BANNED because what happened to mucus?


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Jul 18, 2009)

banned for not realising he's trying to start a fad based around me and p1ngpong's affectionate name towards lilsypha...


----------



## Domination (Jul 18, 2009)

Banned because only P1ngpong is worthy enough to have any affectionate name towards lilsypha


----------



## Minox (Jul 18, 2009)

Banned because that's an obvious lie


----------



## Domination (Jul 18, 2009)

Banned for chicken with tie. Office chicken?


----------



## Splych (Jul 18, 2009)

Banned for failing to notice, that is a hen. So really it is a Hen+Tie = Hentie


----------



## Domination (Jul 18, 2009)

Banned because that will just make it an office hen.


----------



## Splych (Jul 18, 2009)

Banned because not all hens that work at offices wear ties, as some wear nothing.


----------



## Golfman560 (Jul 18, 2009)

Banned because hens don't work at offices, they work at farms.


----------



## Hop2089 (Jul 19, 2009)

Banned because you let the hens out and are laying eggs by the hundreds everywhere in their path.


----------



## Splych (Jul 19, 2009)

Banned because you forgot to mention that the hens went to the offices to work.


----------



## Domination (Jul 19, 2009)

Banned because the Flying Sphagetti Monster needs a fresh supply of Office Hens to make himself look tastier.


----------



## Splych (Jul 19, 2009)

Banned because the Flying Spaghetti Monster actually likes Office Roosters instead of Office Hens.


----------



## Domination (Jul 19, 2009)

Banned for idioticness.... office hens have both the meat and eggs (and more alluring chicken breast meat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Splych (Jul 19, 2009)

Banned for making a too detailed explanation for me... I never knew that. 

[Are we allowed to start random wikis here? I feel like starting a random wiki about the Flying Spaghetti Monster]


----------



## Domination (Jul 19, 2009)

Banned because you aren't his fellow supporter. How do I know? I'm his number 1 biggest fan!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jul 19, 2009)

Banned for being fan of Iron Maiden or Metallica and Linkin Park!!!


----------



## Hadrian (Jul 19, 2009)

Banned for claiming to being a punk...and yet you enforce rules.

Enforce them harder baby.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jul 19, 2009)

Banned as I would never enforce rules upon you


----------



## Hadrian (Jul 19, 2009)

Banned because you're a taker not a giver.

Take it baby.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jul 19, 2009)

Banned because you don't know that I can give even more then I can take!


----------



## Hadrian (Jul 19, 2009)

Banned because no one can take The Hadrian.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jul 19, 2009)

Banned because I could if you offer it multiple times!


----------



## Hadrian (Jul 19, 2009)

Banned because though you could give it multiple times, I'll lose interest and start coming up with songs for my zombie musical.


----------



## alidsl (Jul 19, 2009)

Banned because global mods shouldn't argue


----------



## Hadrian (Jul 19, 2009)

alidsl said:
			
		

> Banned because global mods shouldn't argue


Banned because that is the sole purpose of being a global mod.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jul 19, 2009)

Arguable BAN!


----------



## Domination (Jul 20, 2009)

Banned for global mod obscenity. Mods should not do that!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jul 20, 2009)

Banned because, who the fuck says we shouldn't!??!


----------



## Domination (Jul 20, 2009)

Banned for global mod illiteracy! I said "should not" not "cannot" which means it was advice only! Global mods should have at least that basic knowledge to mod the forums!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jul 20, 2009)

Banned because I abused my MOD powers to correct my previous post without the notice that I have edited it, so now, your post looks pointless, and you're BANNED for that!!


----------



## Domination (Jul 20, 2009)

Banned for global mod stupidity. Even worse than th other teo points I said earlier! You just admitted to it! To be a mod, you at least need some wit!

Edit: I already took a screen shot, so don't try to wriggle your way out with an edit! And here is my favourite emoticon, and possibly next avatar ->


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jul 20, 2009)

Banned for stealing Raulpica smiley!!


----------



## Domination (Jul 20, 2009)

Banned for mod obliviousity (is there such a word?)

I just used Raika's finger smiley and paint.net-ed the kamina sunglasses onto it. Now its mine! (Note that it is uploaded to my photobucket account too!)


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jul 20, 2009)

Banned as my personal smiley is better then yours!!!


----------



## Domination (Jul 20, 2009)

Banned becaue I don't know how to make my own smileys, of course you got the edge! I only know how to edit smileys, sadly...


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jul 20, 2009)

Banned by my smiley


----------



## Domination (Jul 20, 2009)

NOOOOOOO...... How do you make that.

And... banned by my smiley


----------



## tj_cool (Jul 20, 2009)

banned by this smiley : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Or else


----------



## Domination (Jul 20, 2009)

You are not a mod, so that can NOT be your personal smiley, and so you cannot use it for banning me.

But, banned again by this:


----------



## tj_cool (Jul 20, 2009)

banned cause I never said it was my personal smiley


----------



## antwill (Jul 20, 2009)

Banned for  using a smiley that is way too badass for words!


----------



## Domination (Jul 20, 2009)

Ba-..... Bah! I'll just kill you.


----------



## tj_cool (Jul 20, 2009)

Ban-


----------



## antwill (Jul 20, 2009)

Banned for having the balls to ban someone whos got a gun!


----------



## Domination (Jul 20, 2009)

Banned because I love you to death! Litteraly...


----------



## tj_cool (Jul 20, 2009)

I brought a present from my vacation in France

here you go: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(head not included, it costs extra 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## antwill (Jul 20, 2009)

Banned because you did not let the man eat cake!


----------



## tj_cool (Jul 20, 2009)

banned cause the cake costs extra too


----------



## antwill (Jul 20, 2009)

Banned because the cake is a lie!


----------



## antwill (Jul 20, 2009)

Banned because I accidently double posted.


----------



## Domination (Jul 20, 2009)

Banned because I wish to thank Raika for making the finger emoticon.

So heres plenty to go around!


----------



## mucus (Jul 20, 2009)

banned for over use of a crappy smiley


----------



## Domination (Jul 20, 2009)

Banned because a crappy smiley used on someone can show just how crappy that person is!

So here! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I guess thats enough spamming of this for today.


----------



## tj_cool (Jul 20, 2009)

I waited more than an hour for this ban!


----------



## Domination (Jul 20, 2009)

Then stop waiting for hours now, you can wait forever, cos you are banned.


----------



## antwill (Jul 20, 2009)

You two can join him in your eternal slumber.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jul 20, 2009)

totally banned for not using the word ban to ban the previous poster


----------



## alidsl (Jul 20, 2009)

Banned for buying all nintendo consoles


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jul 20, 2009)

Banned for fearing the daylight!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jul 20, 2009)

banned for not realising they are NOT all Nintendo


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jul 20, 2009)

Banned because you're banning the wrong person!!


----------



## Law (Jul 20, 2009)

banned for being a radioactive jerk.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jul 20, 2009)

Banned for that outrage insult!!


----------



## DarkRey (Jul 20, 2009)

banned for being a jerkface


----------



## Golfman560 (Jul 20, 2009)

Banned for supposedly "Rotating around Toni" however he would have to be an extreme fatass to have his own force of gravity strong enough to have another person orbit. And Toni aint "an extreme fatass"


----------



## tj_cool (Jul 20, 2009)

maybe darkrey is extremely small 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



banned


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jul 20, 2009)

Banned for missing the point.....


----------



## tj_cool (Jul 20, 2009)

too late ban


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jul 20, 2009)

Nope, banned because you mised the point as well.....



Spoiler



He's rotating around my extremely larg penis!


----------



## p1ngpong (Jul 20, 2009)

Banned for braging about penis size! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Spoiler



And being a liar


----------



## Law (Jul 20, 2009)

Banned because nobody actually cares about how big Toni's cybernetic penis is.


----------



## mucus (Jul 20, 2009)

Banned, then, for even talking about it (the cybernetic penis)


----------



## Law (Jul 20, 2009)

Not banned because you've quoted me


----------



## mucus (Jul 20, 2009)

Back at you!
I love your new sig and avatar!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jul 20, 2009)

Banned for sharing some interent love!


----------



## Law (Jul 20, 2009)

Banned because I just realised I should have made my signature turn the colour of radioactive green!


----------



## OtakuGamerZ (Jul 20, 2009)

Banned...because Law hates me.


----------



## Law (Jul 20, 2009)

Banned because you're an unfunny faggot that didn't give a reason.


----------



## Domination (Jul 21, 2009)

Banned because you are a jerkvagina with flashing neon lights


----------



## UnFallen (Jul 21, 2009)

^ Banned for not knowing I'm the one who made him put that jerkvagina!!!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 21, 2009)

Banned for not being a Weeble.


----------



## Law (Jul 21, 2009)

UnFallen said:
			
		

> ^ Banned for not knowing I'm the one who made him put that jerkvagina!!!



Banned because I'm pretty sure it was actually Cablephish.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 21, 2009)

Banned for not having an epilepsy warning to go with your sig, you'll get sued by dimwitted Yanks.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jul 21, 2009)

Not banned because it's good to see you, and you've been missed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





(you'll get that reply in couple of hours, when I get to my job....gotta run now)


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 21, 2009)

Not banned to show some 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 back!


----------



## Domination (Jul 21, 2009)

Banned. You can just ignore me and continue with your touching reunion.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 21, 2009)

Banned for thinking we were ignoring you when really we were just overlooking you!


----------



## Domination (Jul 21, 2009)

Banned because you just replied to the statement. But you can continue "overlooking" me and carry on with your reunion of epic proportions!


----------



## mucus (Jul 21, 2009)

Banned for needing a carry permit.  Still carrying, no permit.  That's where the ban is from.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 21, 2009)

Banned for not being a member of the barmy army.


----------



## Domination (Jul 21, 2009)

Banned for trying to spread revolution around the world. I'm a patriot.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 21, 2009)

Banned for being a missile used in attacks against Iraq.


----------



## Domination (Jul 21, 2009)

Banned for being the commander who oversaw the operation to fire that missile and several other missile barrages.


----------



## mucus (Jul 21, 2009)

Banned because my spit is more powerful.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 21, 2009)

Banned for letting us know what you do after your dodgy sexual escapades!


----------



## Domination (Jul 21, 2009)

Banned because I'm an underage emo bastard kid.


----------



## mucus (Jul 21, 2009)

banned because i'm way too tired to be banning.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 21, 2009)

Banned because I'm way too banned to be tired!


----------



## Domination (Jul 21, 2009)

Banned because I'm way too emo to leave you unbanned.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jul 21, 2009)

Banned for thinking that being from The Society will keep you from getting banned!


----------



## Ryufushichou (Jul 21, 2009)

Is banned for being complicated... -.-


- Blinded_fate


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 21, 2009)

Banned for thinking that just cos you gave me a nice greeting earlier I wouldn't ban you now! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Banned for getting in my you bastad! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And double banned because I'm listening to Kevin Bloody Wilson as I type!


----------



## Domination (Jul 21, 2009)

Banned because we must be impartial and ben everyone! Obviously, your revolution doesn't bode well for law-abbiding citizens....

Or maybe its just me being emo, don't mind me.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 21, 2009)

Banned for thinking I even know who you are! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




j/k mate!


----------



## Domination (Jul 21, 2009)

Banned because right now, I am every bit as emo as I am patriotic.


----------



## DarkRey (Jul 21, 2009)

banned for thinking the same about me!!


----------



## Domination (Jul 21, 2009)

Banned for being slow! Or are you really an emo patriot?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 21, 2009)

Banned for thinking, that's soon to be outlawed in the Western hemisphere!

Banned for being fast for an emo kid!


----------



## Domination (Jul 21, 2009)

Banned for being another slow guy. As slow as I am emo. Now, thats pretty out of epic proportions!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 21, 2009)

Banned for using the words emo and epic in the same sentence!


----------



## Domination (Jul 21, 2009)

Banned because you did it yourself. Man, you are a contradictary mess.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 21, 2009)

Banned for not respecting your elders you cheeky young emo whippersnapper!


----------



## Domination (Jul 21, 2009)

Banned because we don't have too much of a generation gap, we can be buddies if we actually were real life friends. So you aren't an elder to me, just a peer to prey on with my emo comments.


----------



## DarkRey (Jul 21, 2009)

banned because if i was you i would run far far away from that guy!!


----------



## Domination (Jul 21, 2009)

Banned because I know that, he is a heretic that spreads heresay against the world government! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... But I could still bombard on him with my largely emo and patriotic comments!


----------



## Ryufushichou (Jul 21, 2009)

Banned for stealing the Second word of my plan to use as your name, first is world


----------



## DarkRey (Jul 21, 2009)

banned for talking nonsense in this non sense thread


----------



## Domination (Jul 21, 2009)

Banned because I could understand it. He was trying to say "Domination is the most awesome in the whole entire world!"


----------



## Ryufushichou (Jul 21, 2009)

Banned for posting.


----------



## DarkRey (Jul 21, 2009)

banned for not clicking the "thank you" button rather than reply!! :angy:


----------



## Domination (Jul 21, 2009)

Banned for not telling him:

To reply, click on the reply button


----------



## DarkRey (Jul 21, 2009)

banned because i dont know either how to reply so how can i teach him to reply


----------



## Domination (Jul 21, 2009)

Banned for not remembering it although the future universe overlord, Antonkan always stresses on it!

Beware of his power! ITS FUCKING OVER NINE THOUSAAAAAAAAAAAND!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ryufushichou (Jul 21, 2009)

Banned for lame over-used DBZ quote -.-


----------



## Domination (Jul 21, 2009)

Banned because that stupid meme is just perfect to describe the _awesomeness_ that is Antonkan! You didn't realise it?!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jul 21, 2009)

Banned for picking on smaller then yourself! Coward!


----------



## Domination (Jul 21, 2009)

Banned because(uggh! too... powerful... cannot... be... ban-) I didn't realise the commander-in-chief of Universe Overlord Antonkan's army, Toni Plutonij is here! You and Universe Overlord Antonkan add up to OVER NINE THOUSAAAAAAAND! in power.













Please don't kill me!


----------



## dudenator (Jul 21, 2009)

banned for using terrible font


----------



## Domination (Jul 21, 2009)

Banned with the BESTEST FONT EVA, Arial, which the Universe Supreme Overlord Antonkan uses!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jul 21, 2009)

Banned because you're already under his curse. Damn antonkan..


----------



## Golfman560 (Jul 21, 2009)

Banned for not being under his curse.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 21, 2009)

Banned for being Tiger Woods in disguise.


----------



## Golfman560 (Jul 21, 2009)

Banned for spreading obvious lies


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 21, 2009)

Banned for obviously lying to cover up the fact you are indeed Tiger Woods in disguise!


----------



## mucus (Jul 22, 2009)

Banned for not providing dangerous substances.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 22, 2009)

Banned for trying to bully me into providing dangerous substances, I only supply narcotic substances.


----------



## p1ngpong (Jul 22, 2009)

Banning you is like some sort of drug to me!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 22, 2009)

While I admit that I love my green I don't like it half as much as dishing at a ban to you!


----------



## mucus (Jul 22, 2009)

Banned because if you have that green in a dish and you're not sharing you deserve the ban.


----------



## Domination (Jul 22, 2009)

Banned because everyone SHOULD be selfish! Thats the way the humans and the human society work!


----------



## mucus (Jul 22, 2009)

Banned because that's not funny at all.


----------



## Domination (Jul 22, 2009)

Baned because I never meant to be funny. I'm actually pretty emo this days, seeing as how I flunked so many of my tests.... Any tips on how not to be emo?


----------



## DarkRey (Jul 22, 2009)

grow some hair, put lots of gel and wear glasses 
and dont talk about chicks 
by following these guidelines you will be a nerd in no time
banned


----------



## mucus (Jul 22, 2009)

Banned for advising someone that a nerd is different than an emo.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 23, 2009)

Banned because today's the day the teddy bears have their picnic, and we can't have riff raff like you hanging about.


----------



## Domination (Jul 23, 2009)

Not banned because I'm trying to go through self-therapy out of emoness.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 23, 2009)

Banned for turning into this guy


----------



## Domination (Jul 23, 2009)

Banned because that looks like an optical illusion. I smell a trap! 

I want to become like Kurt Cobain. Oh wait, grunge is kinda emo.....


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 23, 2009)

Banned for not knowing who Emo Philips is! And double banned for not knowing that all it takes to become Kurt Cobain is a bag of smack and a shotgun.


----------



## Domination (Jul 23, 2009)

Banned for not knowing that Singapore doesn't air his shows (as far as I know....), how would I know who he is? But he doesn't look like an em bastard. And Kurt Cobain is cool.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 23, 2009)

Banned for thinking a gibberish singing junkie is cool!


----------



## Domination (Jul 23, 2009)

Banned for insulting grunge! Its much better than crap like rap, and some modern day pop crap. I love Nirvana. (And Foo Fighters even more!)


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 23, 2009)

Banned for thinking that Nirvana is better than Public Enemy, socially aware rap > junkie sung grunge!


----------



## Domination (Jul 23, 2009)

Alot of the rock artistes before the 21st century were drug addicts. (Hell.... Aerosmith, Ozzy Osbourne, Jimmy Page..... and more)

So, banned because i don't like rap on any day.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 23, 2009)

I know lots of them were addicts but Kurt Cobain was no genius, the guy who went on to start Foo Fighters is a million times more talented.

And banned for not listening to proper rap, forget this modern day gangsta rubbish - hip hop/rap from the 80's is inspirational!


----------



## Domination (Jul 23, 2009)

Dave Grohl was a much better artist, I agree. But Cobain always had some kind of impact on me. I like his songs. Maybe thats, why I'm so emo.

Banned because I still don't like rap from back then. The only one I could bear listening to was "Walk This Way" which was hardly rap.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 23, 2009)

Banned for allowing your musical tastes to be limited, awaken your soul, your consciousness and your mind!


----------



## Domination (Jul 23, 2009)

Banned because of that, I listened to mozart.... classical music... *shudder* I rather listen to rap.

And no matter what, I still like Hard Rock best! Led Zeppelin and Aerosmith ftw.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 23, 2009)

Banned for thinking Led Zepplin are hard rock, they're hippies!


----------



## Domination (Jul 23, 2009)

Banned for new avatar! There is always place for hate, guess you are one of those hippies protestors that love peace.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 23, 2009)

Banned because only peace can allow the modern equivalent of survival of the fittest.


----------



## Domination (Jul 23, 2009)

Banned because the fittest don't survive! Many rich men have paunches and aren't even fit!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 23, 2009)

Banned because that's a misinterpratation of "survival of the fittest", it's no longer about physical fitness, now it's about those who are most fitting to continue the survival of our species.


----------



## Domination (Jul 23, 2009)

Banned for thinking our species should survive...... we are destroying the magnum opus by the name of Earth! 

Maybe I'm too emo......

Ok, I need some counselling.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 23, 2009)

Banned because you don't need counselling, you need console-ing!


----------



## Domination (Jul 23, 2009)

Banned for pun. Jokers should be put to death, not banned from some internet forum! Oh wai, thats like almost the whole of 4Chan!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jul 23, 2009)

Banned for thinkin that you could pick on Dave just like that!!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 23, 2009)

Banned for posting a video by the Croatdrian Spice Girls!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jul 23, 2009)

Banned for not dancing to it


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 24, 2009)

Banned because I did dance to it! Here's the video


----------



## mucus (Jul 24, 2009)

Banned for posting a video in the banned thread.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 24, 2009)

Banned for having the nerve to ban me you cheeky young harlot.


----------



## mucus (Jul 24, 2009)

Banned for not joining my new forums... yet


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 24, 2009)

Banned for not pointing in the direction of your forum!


----------



## mucus (Jul 24, 2009)

banned beacuse of this: 






































damn, i got nothin


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 24, 2009)

Banned becaue of that then.


----------



## mucus (Jul 24, 2009)

Banned for lazy getting.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 24, 2009)

Banned for being in such an awesome band!


----------



## mucus (Jul 24, 2009)

banned for joining: My forum
and download music from: My band's website


----------



## Domination (Jul 24, 2009)

Banned because you are the victim. Don't ask me why, I can't be bothered to be funny.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 24, 2009)

Banned because you should always find time to be funny, it makes the world a brighter place.


----------



## Domination (Jul 24, 2009)

Banned because my humor sucks. It could kill people.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jul 24, 2009)

Banned for sucking


----------



## Domination (Jul 24, 2009)

Banned for licking Antonkan's boots. 

Antonkan fanboys.... sheesh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


OMG!!! GUIZE!!!! HE IS SO AWESOMEZZZ! HE ROXXORZZ!!!! ALL HAIL UNIVERSE SUPREME OVERLORD ANTONKAN! WORSHIP HIM LIKE A DEITY, LIKE ME!!!


----------



## Veho (Jul 24, 2009)

Banned for butting in.


----------



## Domination (Jul 24, 2009)

Banned because I'm 1337 in butting in!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jul 24, 2009)

Banned for telling the old news


----------



## Domination (Jul 24, 2009)

Banned for telling the old news of me telling old news from the old past.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jul 24, 2009)

Banned from the future..


----------



## Domination (Jul 24, 2009)

Banned for deja vu.... from past, present and future......


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jul 24, 2009)

Banned for being 145 000th member!!!!!


----------



## Domination (Jul 24, 2009)

Banned for being dunno what number mod.... oh wait, we have more than 150M members?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jul 24, 2009)

Banned for not knowing GBAtemp facts!


----------



## Domination (Jul 24, 2009)

Banned because mod obviously is ignoring the truth, only caring about statistics! The members that actually even post anything more than 10 posts make up less than 30% of that total!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jul 24, 2009)

Banned as that fact doesn't change the other fact that states that we have over 150 000 registered accounts, I never said they are arctive


----------



## Domination (Jul 24, 2009)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Banned as that fact doesn't change the other fact that states that we have over 150 000 registered accounts, I never said they are *arctive*



Banned for being too involved in his delusion of radioactive stuff! Not everything can sound like that! And of course they aren't *art*, most of them are noobs!


----------



## bobrules (Jul 24, 2009)

banned for having a broken calendar.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jul 24, 2009)

Banned for thinking you're so badass on that bike..


----------



## Domination (Jul 24, 2009)

Banned for thinking that you look so fag with that mohawk.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jul 24, 2009)

Banned because it's really hard to be a fag next to such a beautiful girl like mine


----------



## Domination (Jul 24, 2009)

Banned because you think there won't be liberal people walking next to you thinking you are a lesbian couple? Ha! Think again!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jul 24, 2009)

Banned because I'd be gay for my girl any time any day!


----------



## Domination (Jul 24, 2009)

Banned because gay has two meanings. So I don't know if you mean it the good or bad way. And I want to defame you, so please keep good comments to yourself.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jul 24, 2009)

Banned as I don't think gay could be meant in a bad way, if you put it like that, it's a discrimination, and I don't accept that..

Also, good luck with defaming me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  You'll need it!


----------



## Domination (Jul 24, 2009)

Banned because I meant it in the bad way that, you are already lesbian, and fag, so if you are gay again. Then you are a sexual orientationless mess!

Is that good enough?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jul 24, 2009)

Banned because that all, I can live with 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so you fail


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jul 24, 2009)

Banned because I have no idea what is going on here.


----------



## Domination (Jul 24, 2009)

Banned for not seeing that I'm trying to defame that Antonkan fanboy..... But he doesn't seem to be affected....


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jul 24, 2009)

Banned as I'm no fanboy, I'm just against masses picking on one guy! No matter how n00bish or annoying they might be!


----------



## Domination (Jul 24, 2009)

Banned for saying the great Antonkan is a noob, his threads are epic and full of ....


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jul 24, 2009)

Fail!
Banned for not finishing your sentence.


----------



## Domination (Jul 24, 2009)

Banned because I wanted to play hangman! You fail! As much as Antonkan!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jul 24, 2009)

Come on, nobody can do that, it's against humanity, hope you fell selfbanned, if not, Banned!


----------



## Domination (Jul 24, 2009)

Banned because you just got the fail plague from Antonkan. He is a global pandemic.


----------



## mucus (Jul 24, 2009)

banned for not joining: My forum
and not download music from: My band's website


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 24, 2009)

Banned for shameless plugging your forum and website.


----------



## mucus (Jul 24, 2009)

Banned for thinking that I felt shameless about it.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 24, 2009)

Banned for feeling shame, shame is psychologically damaging!


----------



## Domination (Jul 24, 2009)

Banned because Immahbuttinginonyourshames'conversation!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 24, 2009)

Banned for butting in you pushy young whippersnapper!


----------



## Domination (Jul 24, 2009)

Banned because the guy behind you told me to! _Can't see him? *shudders*_


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 24, 2009)

Banned for being a follower instead of a revolutionary!


----------



## Domination (Jul 24, 2009)

Banned because Christopher Colombus was stupid enough to think America was India.


----------



## mucus (Jul 24, 2009)

Banned for vague conenctions


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 24, 2009)

Banned because that has nothing to do with me!


----------



## mucus (Jul 24, 2009)

Banned for butting in.


----------



## Domination (Jul 24, 2009)

Banned because I'm going to dream land in a few minutes time.... I ought to have a better sense of direction than columbus.


----------



## bobrules (Jul 24, 2009)

banned for patriot


----------



## Domination (Jul 25, 2009)

Banned for bob.


----------



## DarkRey (Jul 25, 2009)

banned for the society!


----------



## Domination (Jul 25, 2009)

Banned for copying Law's avatar and signature and getting trashed by the staff!


----------



## toh_yxes (Jul 26, 2009)

Banned for dominating and having Soul Silver in your signature instead of Heart Gold.


----------



## Domination (Jul 26, 2009)

Banned for spoiling my mood when I'm doing my homework in 6am in the morning. Fuck, schools going to start at 7.


----------



## DarkRey (Jul 27, 2009)

banned for fearing the skools when you are the patriotic guy


btw

WTF does Patriotic means!!


----------



## Domination (Jul 27, 2009)

Banned for not knowing what it means! Everyone should have strong love for their country! http://www.thefreedictionary.com/patriot


----------



## DarkRey (Jul 27, 2009)

damn i thought you had something to do with Metal Gear solid 4: guns of the patriot!!
banned


----------



## Domination (Jul 27, 2009)

Banned because MGS may be awesome, but your country is the best! LOVE YOUR COUNTRY!


----------



## DarkRey (Jul 27, 2009)

i dont think i see people sneaking around in england 
banned


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 28, 2009)

Have you heard about the new game from Valve? It's called Left 4 Banned, and you're the star banned boy.


----------



## ENDscape (Jul 28, 2009)

I watched a demo of starcraft 2 and theres a unit called Bannedlings. Opps typo, its Banelings, you're the BANNEDling!


----------



## Domination (Jul 28, 2009)

The Hulk is going to have a spin-off, they approached you to be the leading actor, The Hulk's alter ego. And guess what? They changed the name specially for you! Dr. Bruce Bannerd.


----------



## tj_cool (Jul 28, 2009)

banned for having banned 329 people already 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Spoiler



Poster  	Posts
Toni Plutonij 	3654
TrolleyDave 	1899
Holaitsme 	1827
DarkRey 	1676
p1lph 	1573
Minox_IX 	1288
Raika 	902
agentgamma 	706
xalphax 	610
Mei-o 	603
Frog 	490
gizmo_gal 	395
Galacta 	377
MegaAce™ 	368
ENDscape 	358
*Domination 	329*
Veho 	307
bunnybreaker 	282
distorted.frequency 	268
penguindefender 	258
mucus 	233
cosmo2389 	204
WildWon 	191
AXYPB 	182
littlestevie 	160
Vulpes Abnocto 	159
iPikachu 	150
playallday 	146
Hehe Moo 	133
DarkAura 	125
Brian117 	119
Gore 	110
oliebol 	108
kjean 	107
Diablo1123 	105
warmijwilfaain 	102
Narin 	96
DBMONK 	95
CannonFoddr 	93
OtakuGamerZ 	91
Pizzaroo 	89
Splych 	87
mercluke 	85
Eternal Myst 	72
xcdjy 	69
Dark 	66
Upperleft 	65
Nottulys 	64
Antoligy 	62
tj_cool 	60
Tall Alien 	60
Law 	60
Vampiress 	58
Noitora 	53
Tropicana 	49
Arno 	48
Jerme 	47
B-Blue 	45
psycoblaster 	45
Banger 	44
Sh!fT_23 	44
Canadrian 	43
Endogene 	43
superdude 	42
Ferrariman 	41
Mewgia 	40
xcalibur 	39
Shichibukai 	37
skawo96 	37
BiscuitCookie 	36
miruki 	35
Berthenk 	35
Raven Darkheart 	34
antwill 	32
Sephi 	27
Orc 	26
SonicFan49 	25
jowan 	24
GameSoul 	23
Vincent T 	22
MaxMan 	21
strata8 	20
BumFace 	19
isamux 	19
Canonbeat234 	18
LivingToDie 	18
IchigoNoTenshi 	18
Szyslak 	17
bobrules 	17
Ducky 	17
plainoangelmb 	16
SkankyYankee 	16
jan777 	15
Egonny 	15
Isaiah 	15
djtaz 	15
alidsl 	14
dinofan01 	14
xJonny 	14
dobz 	13
Abraxas 	13
PizzaPasta 	13
Jdbye 	13
JKR Firefox 	12
12
rockstar99 	12
granville 	12
Cablephish 	11
epicelite 	11
Reym 	11
spiritos 	11
Prime 	11
DieForIt 	11
Gman 101 	11
fightmethen 	10
Syncr 	10
Monster On Strings 	10
Curley5959 	10
bugboy181 	10
science 	9
tinymonkeyt 	9
mthrnite 	8
DokiDoki98 	8
SonicraX 	8
King Zargo 	8
Salamantis 	8
Rowan 	7
JPH 	7
PettingZoo 	7
VISHI SO FISHI 	7
NeSchn 	7
Maz7006 	7
Westside 	7
bahamuta 	7
BortzANATOR 	6
AeroHex 	6
Framework43 	6
saxamo 	6
Son of Science 	6
(M)artin 	6
Quanno 	6
vhunter 	6
Densetsu3000 	6
Rock Raiyu 	6
JBl147 	6
asd135246 	6
Dylan 	5
lareak 	5
BioHazardN00B 	5
Gundam Eclipse 	5
gk.7 	5
Overlord Natie 	5
Raestloz 	5
mcjones92 	5
LuOmeoga 	5
Vidboy10 	5
Heatguyred 	5
BillandAlisha 	5
OrcMonkey© 	5
Masta_mind257 	5
Awdofgum 	5
The Worst 	5
spotonyourmomssheet 	5
TornZero 	5
seracrux 	5
R2DJ 	5
Nintenterd 	4
Whizz 	4
Sonicslasher 	4
PBC 	4
Sportsmaniac1322 	4
dice 	4
CrystalSweet 	4
Prophet 	4
XxRoxaSoraxX 	4
papyrus 	4
Talaria 	4
qlum 	4
Issac 	4
wtfisausername 	4
CIJC 	4
cruddybuddy 	4
alex 	4
Golfman560 	4
junk_man32 	4
Tylon 	4
Blinded_Fate 	4
Twiffles 	4
ZakkyChan 	4
Sir-Fritz 	4
da_head 	4
PW1337 	4
Wintrale 	4
Bamboo 	3
TriforceHolder 	3
Wynd 	3
Beatchu 	3
mad567 	3
KDH 	3
Renegade_R 	3
Kamui 	3
DrYHeLL 	3
currynoodles 	3
mikezone101 	3
cupajoe 	3
Tommy Gunn 	3
Sinkhead 	3
Lloyd14 	3
moozxy 	3
Sorox 	3
GameDragon 	3
Bob Evil 	3
juggernaut911 	3
Mr Crow 	3
memorris 	3
Joujoudoll 	3
Elrinth 	3
DemonaCosta 	3
Apex 	3
Waddle Dee 	3
Slimmmmmm 	3
ShadowXP 	3
Ray5780 	2
superrob 	2
Haruhi 	2
SchuchWun 	2
ackers 	2
krnxmatt7 	2
BMatt 	2
mastermanna123 	2
Dwight 	2
iffy525 	2
Shuam 	2
laminaatplaat 	2
Dr.Killa 	2
Akiyo 	2
deathfisaro 	2
Man18 	2
GlennTheMage 	2
zallaaa 	2
Shadz 	2
matrix121391 	2
Jarjaxle 	2
Nin10doFan 	2
Noltron 	2
GH0ST 	2
aerowalk 	2
henkp 	2
Zerrix 	2
ComplicatioN 	2
Commander 	2
DSGamer64 	2
Selkie 	2
BoneMonkey 	2
SoLuckys 	2
hanfhase 	2
Neko 	2
Gangsta_L 	2
rikuumi 	2
updowners 	2
zeromac 	2
Balrogs.Pain 	2
Rebellion 	2
OSW 	2
Dark^'^Knight 	2
SeanoRLY? 	2
dawn.wan 	2
JERME X 	2
VVoltz 	2
soulfire 	2
Nerdii 	2
Joshunar 	2
pasc 	2
Doggy124 	2
coolbho3000 	2
Live Again 	2
hanman 	2
krartan 	2
Bruinbaard 	2
theman69 	2
Lewigi 	2
IchigoSJ 	2
Spikey 	2
Marxian 	2
mossy 	2
moosh01 	2
digitydogs 	2
phoood 	2
ThetaSigma10 	2
ZenZero 	2
vladislaus 	2
robi 	2
lukereeve 	2
solange82200 	1
Uzumakijl 	1
Neptune 	1
Foie 	1
sland 	1
geedub 	1
U-said-it 	1
fgghjjkll 	1
ZyberMaster 	1
kevenka 	1
flameiguana 	1
Sp33der 	1
James_Wulfe 	1
valamer 	1
jesterscourt 	1
melon_500 	1
HyoImowano 	1
Scorpei 	1
JacobReaper 	1
xjenova 	1
Leamonde.Halcyon 	1
Exbaddude 	1
superspudz2000 	1
ddchan 	1
jtroye32 	1
SleepingDragon 	1
javad 	1
myuusmeow 	1
Flawsdraw 	1
MagNetCZ 	1
silverspoon 	1
Opium 	1
kamakazi303 	1
geoflcl 	1
Linkiboy 	1
apb407 	1
kallekall 	1
Absynthe 	1
xCuteBunnyx 	1
wilddenim 	1
Wiz_Dom 	1
davess 	1
Hachibei 	1
Ace Gunman 	1
azotyp 	1
The rate of nothing 	1
James B. 	1
yandao 	1
Torrunt 	1
dan92 	1
grimmyx 	1
frebels 	1
chazam1337 	1
Liam.Porter 	1
kazuki_pl 	1
Miltank 	1
B4rtj4h 	1
RhiGhost 	1
SmuffTheMagicDragon 	1
2dere 	1
shaunj66 	1
x-mah-D 	1
DeadLocked 	1
Luigi F Mario 	1
Soopy 	1
Blue-K 	1
Samlaptop 	1
SpongeFreak52 	1
YetiXX 	1
gordillo 	1
Lee79 	1
MrSpud 	1
Martiin 	1
FrEEz902 	1
Tommy_T 	1
WitoRIT92 	1
IOwnAndPwnU 	1
amptor 	1
The Teej 	1
Harpuia 	1
weiff 	1
gumbyscout 	1
gov78 	1
Fat D 	1
Shiro786 	1
SpikeyBryan 	1
fischju 	1
cubin' 	1
Chinman 	1
Alerek 	1
Gamesphere 	1
Beast 	1
Calafas 	1
ZeD 	1
wchill 	1
Searinox 	1
Crass 	1
Twiggy12 	1
SinR 	1
anime_junkie 	1
BL4Z3D247 	1
EN!GMA 	1
Monty101 	1
brissmas 	1
uberusmaximus 	1
david432111 	1
devilguy370 	1
Syman 	1
xbones090 	1
pinbi7 	1
RoboClover 	1
megawalk 	1
hamstarr 	1
Pimpmynintendo 	1
gblock247 	1
PoopYMAN 	1
BKZ 	1
Kiok 	1
Devil May Cry 	1
Bob119900 	1
Tozarian 	1
Flooded 	1
Hiratai 	1
spinergy 	1
ddp127 	1
Zonix 	1
jakob95 	1
Hop2089 	1
ortomedius 	1
Costello 	1
pokemongalaxy 	1
Osaka 	1
Zanonymous 	1
SavageWaffle 	1
hankchill 	1
MyauChanDesu 	1
Ceesjah 	1
b1uem0nkey 	1
Devvar 	1
forbore 	1
UnFallen 	1
linuxares 	1
ItsMetaKnight 	1
Regiiko 	1
creepingcreep 	1
Shebang 	1
cherryduck 	1
porcobobo 	1
Ruri 	1
RebelX 	1
dnmn8r 	1
PurplePox 	1
Naouak 	1
Finishoff 	1
JereTHEend 	1
chaotic_geo 	1
Willemoke 	1
cold4ire 	1
SaiZou 	1
Timo710 	1
vivienne 	1
Drkirby 	1
unknownworlder 	1
-lildeemo- 	1
dudenator 	1
Satangel 	1
xDahlia 	1
ZonMachi 	1
emirof 	1
Destructobot 	1
Pyrofyr 	1
DrCaptainHarlock 	1
Corrupedent Droid 	1
Vistabuser 	1
knl 	1
TripDyke 	1
shadowhunter93 	1
dEC0DED 	1
kingjarrah 	1
Purdie 	1
DM357 	1
yankees26eac92 	1
Rapfnny 	1
Quincy 	1
Holaitsme2 	1
anaxs 	1


----------



## Domination (Jul 29, 2009)

Banned because, Duuuuuude, statistics are stupid. Oh and make that 330.


----------



## DarkRey (Jul 29, 2009)

banned for jumping off BunnyBreaker's Back!!


----------



## mucus (Jul 29, 2009)

Banned for being named DarkRey


----------



## Holaitsme (Jul 30, 2009)

Banned for coming out of my throat every time I have the flu.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jul 30, 2009)

Banned For saying this.


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> I'll let the maker of pizza hut fuck my sister, too!


----------



## Holaitsme (Jul 30, 2009)

Banned because I am my own sister



Spoiler



That pizza was really good.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jul 30, 2009)

Banned because of having animu in your avitar.


----------



## ItachiTT (Jul 30, 2009)

EVERYBODY BANNED FOR NOT BEING ME!!!
haha, I won, wheres my price?????


----------



## Domination (Jul 30, 2009)

Banned for possibility of being The Worst!


----------



## ItachiTT (Jul 30, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> Banned for possibility of being The Worst!
> 
> 
> Banned for banning me for possibility of being the worst.
> ...


----------



## Domination (Jul 30, 2009)

Banned because you crave sex


----------



## PettingZoo (Jul 30, 2009)

Banned because you have banned the person I was going to ban about closing blog articles!


----------



## Domination (Jul 30, 2009)

Banned because I don't see what you are on about....


----------



## Sterling (Aug 1, 2009)

banned for cementing your foot into a hole to keep you mother from taking you away from the computer


----------



## Domination (Aug 1, 2009)

Banned because I completely don't understand what you are on about.


----------



## brooks (Aug 2, 2009)

Banned for listening to popular music, instead of lo-fi, completely unheard of bands that show everybody you're an individual.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 2, 2009)

Banned for thinking that following a trend makes you an individual.


----------



## MissingNo._ (Aug 2, 2009)

Banned for having the same names in your GBAtemp.net and your MyGamerCard.


----------



## Frog (Aug 3, 2009)

Banned for calling your Horsea, Palkia.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 3, 2009)

you are banned for your crappy photoshop skills


----------



## Frog (Aug 3, 2009)

I think the word you looking for is "creative".
Banned for the typo!!!


----------



## Domination (Aug 3, 2009)

I think the word you are looking for is "freakish".
Banned for typo when correcting another typo.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 3, 2009)

Banned for not joining the revolution to bring about a better society for all!


----------



## Briankealing (Aug 3, 2009)

Banned due to suspected cheating with over 10,000 gamerscore.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 3, 2009)

Banned for being jealous of masterful gameplaying skills.


----------



## MissingNo._ (Aug 3, 2009)

Banned for talking to someone who is jealous of someone else's scores besides mine.


----------



## Domination (Aug 4, 2009)

Banned because its part of the master plan to make the society a better place to live in. Go blame Mr. Dave.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 4, 2009)

You're banned because I haven't seen Toni post in here in a while and I reckon you've beaten him up, bundled him into a sleeping bag and stored him in your closet.


----------



## ENDscape (Aug 4, 2009)

Banned because Toni is the top banner and i doubt anyone will outban him.


----------



## MissingNo._ (Aug 5, 2009)

Banned because you believe that Toni is the top banner.


----------



## Domination (Aug 5, 2009)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> You're banned because I haven't seen Toni post in here in a while and I reckon you've beaten him up, bundled him into a sleeping bag and stored him in your closet.



Go to Hadrian's profile.... they were talking bout it.

Banned everyone for using Toni when Plutonij sounds much more appropriate.


----------



## Frog (Aug 5, 2009)

Banned for thinking you had the power to ban everyone.
besides writing Plutonij is 4 characters too much effort.


----------



## Domination (Aug 5, 2009)

Banned for speaking so much sense.... what ssnse? Sands of time? 10 cents? sends me a letter? sixth sense? Oh so much sense, I am confused.


----------



## Frog (Aug 5, 2009)

Banned for...uhh being confusing?


----------



## Domination (Aug 5, 2009)

Banned for uhhh... being confused with me being confused and being confusing


----------



## Frog (Aug 5, 2009)

Banned as your confusion ends here!


----------



## Domination (Aug 5, 2009)

Banned because the new beginning brings on something new.... chaos!

OMG I dnot uedrnsandt aytnngih at all!


----------



## Frog (Aug 5, 2009)

Banned for the liez.
I know for a fact you understand everything!
and i have evidence...in my car!


----------



## Domination (Aug 5, 2009)

Banned for even worse lie! You don't have a car.... you only have a pony!


----------



## Frog (Aug 5, 2009)

Banned as i have no such pony, i'm a majestic and damn handsome frogpony!
*theres a huge difference*


----------



## Domination (Aug 5, 2009)

Banned for being such a rare species but not going to the zoo. You should be there to let people admire you.


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 5, 2009)

banned because he doesnt want to....because you are already in there.....
the place is not big enough for 2


----------



## Domination (Aug 5, 2009)

Banned for acting smart. You won't know such things since you have been in there for eons. We are both not in there. Its you.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 5, 2009)

I was going to ban you but instead...


----------



## p1ngpong (Aug 5, 2009)

I havent banned in ages you know.

You are my come back ban!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 5, 2009)

Well let's see you come back from this, YOU'RE BANNED SUNSHINE!


----------



## SonicRax (Aug 5, 2009)

Banned for typing GABtemp.net D:


----------



## Domination (Aug 6, 2009)

Banned because Ban Hamster so cute!


----------



## agentgamma (Aug 6, 2009)

Banned as I believe in the heart of the potato!


----------



## Domination (Aug 6, 2009)

Banned 4 Antonkan


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 6, 2009)

Banned for being THE COOLEST MOTHERFUCKER EVER!!!!


----------



## emupaul (Aug 6, 2009)

You are banned for posting to much penis.


----------



## Domination (Aug 7, 2009)

Banne dfor being too much pussy. 

Don't deny.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 8, 2009)

Banned in the name of all that is hamster!


----------



## Domination (Aug 9, 2009)

Banned for using the name of the hamstas hypocritically. The hamsta gods in hammy heaven will not stand for this!


----------



## OtakuGamerZ (Aug 9, 2009)

Banned because they can and they will if the all mighty Flying Spaghetti Monster has his way.


----------



## Domination (Aug 9, 2009)

Banned for still believing in TFSM, he was cool, bu now Hamstas are the new cool 4 me!


----------



## OtakuGamerZ (Aug 9, 2009)

Banned because I didn't type that. It was my bud since High School, Pope.
MMMmmmmm....Hamstas...


----------



## Domination (Aug 9, 2009)

Banned for letting someone have control over your lousy account and insulting the great Hamstas!


----------



## OtakuGamerZ (Aug 9, 2009)

Banned by the fist of Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann!!!!!!!!!!!!!111! Approximately 10 times the size of a galaxy.


----------



## Domination (Aug 9, 2009)

Banned because I ahve no freaking idea what you are talking about. But I know Hamstas rule the other parts of the universe! Our galaxy should follow the trnd! LONG LIVE HAMSTAS!


----------



## OtakuGamerZ (Aug 9, 2009)

Banned and this video explains it all

Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann Pwns all...Even a SSJ40 Goku fused with Hamstas.


----------



## Domination (Aug 9, 2009)

Banned because normals hamstas are just smart and cool, not powerful. Any hamsta with the rank of Spartan and above can pwn 10000000000000000000000^1000000000000000 Tengen Toppa Gurren Laganns single-handedly


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Aug 9, 2009)

You are banned for blocking me for more than5 days


----------



## Domination (Aug 9, 2009)

Banned because... who you talkin' to?


----------



## IchigoNoTenshi (Aug 9, 2009)

Banned for not knowing who Cannonbeat is talking to. (Puts up the shield for the "you've been away too long" ban)


----------



## MegaAce™ (Aug 9, 2009)

Getsuga Banshou!


----------



## Domination (Aug 9, 2009)

X BANNER!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Aug 9, 2009)

I will ban you to death!


----------



## Domination (Aug 9, 2009)

Banhammer of Thor!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Aug 9, 2009)

Excaliban!


----------



## Jdbye (Aug 9, 2009)

AceBanman!


----------



## Hypershad12 (Aug 9, 2009)

I'll ban you for this many posts.


----------



## Domination (Aug 10, 2009)

Bantonkan!


----------



## BedtimeGuy (Aug 10, 2009)

you are banned for not banning anyone with your post and everyone else who posted here is banned too for making it over 1600 pages (including me)


----------



## Domination (Aug 10, 2009)

BanMonkey


----------



## DarkAura (Aug 10, 2009)

baffle-boy said:
			
		

> you are banned for not banning anyone with your post and everyone else who posted here is banned too for making it over 1600 pages (including me)


sorry for making this thread >.>

and banned for one word banning


----------



## Domination (Aug 10, 2009)

OMG its the thread creator! I never met him before! I am so excit-

Banned


----------



## MegaAce™ (Aug 10, 2009)

Welcome to BANtemp.


----------



## Domination (Aug 10, 2009)

And our famous moderator goes by the name of Bandrian


----------



## MegaAce™ (Aug 10, 2009)

And he would be the only person on the temp, if he banned everyone.
But mighty Banstello would survive and ban him,


----------



## Domination (Aug 10, 2009)

But he will get whipped by the O, Great Almighty founder KiBan!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Aug 10, 2009)

Yeah, and then the server on which BANtemp is would ban it from the Interban.


----------



## Domination (Aug 10, 2009)

Banned://banned.BANTemp.banned


----------



## MegaAce™ (Aug 10, 2009)

Banned because we joined on the same day, but you have more posts than me..


----------



## Domination (Aug 10, 2009)

Banned because you joined on 29 November I joined 28 November. On *MY* timezone. Anyways, its called spamming.


----------



## DARKSHIDARA (Aug 10, 2009)

you are both banned because you joined before me!!!


----------



## Domination (Aug 10, 2009)

Banned for banning for the sake of banning me on my intrenetz


----------



## MegaAce™ (Aug 10, 2009)

Banned because you banned a banner who predicted to ban two banner with only one ban.


----------



## Domination (Aug 10, 2009)

Humpty-Bannedty had a great ban!


----------



## moose323 (Aug 10, 2009)

Banned for Copyright infringment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and reconstruction without permission of Creator


----------



## Hop2089 (Aug 10, 2009)

Banned out of pure boredom


----------



## ENDscape (Aug 10, 2009)

Then do something fun, like get banned.  So here you go!BANNED!


----------



## Domination (Aug 11, 2009)

You can be banned with your dying will!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Aug 11, 2009)

But you're now banned with my dying will!


----------



## Domination (Aug 11, 2009)

You are hit by the banning bullet from Reborn


----------



## ENDscape (Aug 11, 2009)

I'll use Tsuna's X-BurnerBanner on you.


----------



## Danny600kill (Aug 11, 2009)

you are banned for ending sacpe


----------



## Mei-o (Aug 12, 2009)

Banned biatch!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 12, 2009)

Banned for missing, and them me missing, and then you and then you again, and then me, and then I see you here


----------



## Mei-o (Aug 12, 2009)

Banned for not helping me with my query!

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=173457


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 12, 2009)

Banned because I just came here after pausing for some time.....Real life, eh..


----------



## p1ngpong (Aug 12, 2009)

Banned for pretending that your important real life obligations are more important then this stupid internet forum game!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 12, 2009)

Banned for refusing to look at my new pictures..


----------



## Mei-o (Aug 12, 2009)

Banned because I should be preparing to go out now, darn you guys!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 12, 2009)

Banned because out is not in!


----------



## Mei-o (Aug 12, 2009)

Banned because there's a tumble dryer in my chest!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 12, 2009)

Banned because you should be happy it's not Chestbuster!


----------



## Mrkinator (Aug 12, 2009)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Banned because you should be happy it's not Chestbuster!


Banned for having an Avatar that Really....really....creeps me out


----------



## Domination (Aug 12, 2009)

/me bans GBATemp hater


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 12, 2009)

Banned by psychoBritney!!


----------



## Domination (Aug 12, 2009)

Banend for impersination of a non existant member. psychoBritney

And welcome back from real life!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 12, 2009)

Thanks for welcoming me back...But sadly, I believe that soon, I'll have to go avay again for short period of time..

Banned until then!


----------



## Domination (Aug 12, 2009)

Banned for thinking I'll really wait till then. You wouldn't know when you are avay anyways


----------



## Veho (Aug 12, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> You wouldn't know when you are avay anyways


Banned for not making sense.


----------



## Domination (Aug 12, 2009)

Banned because you are a Croatian and not Singaporean.


----------



## Veho (Aug 12, 2009)

Banned for the same reason.


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 12, 2009)

banned for abnormal case of diarrhoea which makes shiit pink jelly beans instead of the normal ones


----------



## Domination (Aug 12, 2009)

Well, you have an abnormal mental illness which makes you keep wanting to get banned. So I'll ease your suffering: BANNED.


----------



## ENDscape (Aug 12, 2009)

Banned for banning people with mental illness.  They won't know you banned them.


----------



## Domination (Aug 12, 2009)

Since you know to say that.... I guess you know what coems next. You are banned yeah.


----------



## A Little Peon (Aug 12, 2009)

You are banned because of green flying monkeys.

(Did I do it right?)


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 13, 2009)

Banned for doing it right....and also being suspicious with your two posts and posting here!!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 13, 2009)

Banned for making me piss myself laughing with your "I've still got it baby" pic!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 13, 2009)

Banned for pissing while laughing, don't you know that's dangerous!!


----------



## Veho (Aug 13, 2009)

Banned for still being awake at 1:30 at night on a weeknight! Go to sleep!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 13, 2009)

Banned as I just got home from work...... Vjesnik


----------



## Veho (Aug 13, 2009)

You work at the printing press? Wait, you can't answer me... 'cuz you're banned.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 13, 2009)

Banned for asking a banned person to reply to your question knowing full well that he can't read it cos you're banned!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 13, 2009)

Banned for complicating rather simple game


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 13, 2009)

Banned for simplifying what should be a complicated game! Or something like that! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(BTW Loving Mister B Gone! Only about halfway through it but it's one of the best books I've read.  Really original style to it.)


----------



## OtakuGamerZ (Aug 13, 2009)

[BAN]too complex...er simple. Whatever... *BAN*KAI!![/BAN]


----------



## Hop2089 (Aug 13, 2009)

Banned for not giving me a Fusion Reactor.


----------



## Domination (Aug 13, 2009)

I'll put you in a Banner Collider instead. Banned.


----------



## Holaitsme (Aug 13, 2009)

Banned because it's 6:20 am and I haven't slept. Fuck you internet.


----------



## Domination (Aug 13, 2009)

Banned because why am I the target of your hate for the internet?


----------



## Holaitsme (Aug 13, 2009)

Banned for implying that the whole internet is you.
srsly, i'm going to sleep.


----------



## Domination (Aug 13, 2009)

Banned because you are going to sleep. The internets >>>>>>.............>>>>>>>> Sleep


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 13, 2009)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Banned for simplifying what should be a complicated game! Or something like that!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm really glad Trolley 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope you'll like it, it is quite interesting read! I always liked books with unique writing style, Clockwork Orange always comes to mind!

Banned all of you guys who don't read books!


----------



## Domination (Aug 13, 2009)

*bans toni plutonij while reading "The Three Little Pigs"* Nice book


----------



## Veho (Aug 13, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> "The Three Little Pigs"* Nice book


Banned for not saying which version you're referring to.


----------



## Domination (Aug 13, 2009)

Which version... hm lets see..... it says the... version... where.... Veho... was banned! Banned


----------



## Veho (Aug 13, 2009)

I'll huff and I'll puff and I'll ban you.


----------



## Domination (Aug 14, 2009)

Reading little red riding hood now.... You know what happened to the wolf in this version? Banned.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 14, 2009)

Ban the magic dragon!


----------



## Domination (Aug 14, 2009)

King Arthur and the Legend of the Banned Toni Plutonij.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 14, 2009)

Xcaliban.


----------



## p1ngpong (Aug 14, 2009)

Trying to think of a new original reason to ban you is too much pressure!

So I will recycle the first one!



			
				DarkAura said:
			
		

> Let's say that this is a game where you make the person who posted before you banned for any reason, as long as others can see it.  Like this:
> 
> Say the person above me is 1337OMG.
> 
> ...


----------



## Domination (Aug 14, 2009)

Banned for following the rulez.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 14, 2009)

Banned for not realising that p1ngy is actually doing his best to save the planet by recycling.


----------



## Domination (Aug 14, 2009)

Banned because the entire forum is doing that too, by pirating


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 14, 2009)

Banned as multiplying garbage (ie. Imagine etc.) isn't helping anyone!


----------



## Domination (Aug 14, 2009)

Banned because people here won't pirate Imagine games 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It goes like this:





So even if they pirate Imagine games, it won't pollute the environment!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 14, 2009)

That graph reminds me, did you enjoy starring in your own Banime show?


----------



## Eternal Myst (Aug 14, 2009)

Banned because that makes sensce.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 14, 2009)

Banned because one more makes you sensei.


----------



## Domination (Aug 14, 2009)

Banned because someone doesn't like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 14, 2009)

Banned for waving with one finger..


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 14, 2009)

Did you know Clive Barker has a new book out?  It's called Mister B Banned, it's about your banned ass!


----------



## Pizzaroo (Aug 15, 2009)

Banned because *has a seizure*


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 15, 2009)

Banned for siezing things, bloody fascist dictator.


----------



## Domination (Aug 15, 2009)

Banned you Nazi


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 15, 2009)

Banned for the worst possible insult to my mate!


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 15, 2009)

banned for not having enough time to  shave your Amazonian jungle 
but i like it filthy


----------



## Domination (Aug 15, 2009)

Banned because Confucianism is Über Kewl


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 15, 2009)

Banned for using letter that I miss on my keyboard!


----------



## Domination (Aug 15, 2009)

Banned because I don't have Ü on my keyboard either!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 15, 2009)

Banned by the Lord Vader


----------



## Domination (Aug 15, 2009)

Banned by Lord Arthur.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 15, 2009)

Minimoy ban!


----------



## Domination (Aug 15, 2009)

Mirmo Zi... *BAN*


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 15, 2009)

You have just met Bankusen! Banno-oh!


----------



## Domination (Aug 15, 2009)

Oh! Here he comes! Its a bird! Its a plane! Its Katekyo Hitman Re-*Ban*!


----------



## YayMii (Aug 16, 2009)

*Ban*kai!


----------



## OtakuGamerZ (Aug 16, 2009)

*ban*kai Jakuho Raikoben


----------



## Domination (Aug 16, 2009)

The *Banned*sons!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Aug 16, 2009)

Ban Against!


----------



## Domination (Aug 16, 2009)

*Ban* Jovi


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 16, 2009)

ban ku?


----------



## Domination (Aug 16, 2009)

Here I'll give you a *Ban*to!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Aug 16, 2009)

the ban ends with you


----------



## Domination (Aug 16, 2009)

Call of Duty: Modern *Ban*fare


----------



## MegaAce™ (Aug 16, 2009)

:hateban:


----------



## Domination (Aug 16, 2009)

Whats the formula for *ban*city? MegaAce x This post!


----------



## Hop2089 (Aug 16, 2009)

Tali*ban*'d


----------



## CannonFoddr (Aug 16, 2009)

*BAN*DABBYDOSEY!!!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




oops  - actually should be Banned for not following 'the Banned game' rules


----------



## YayMii (Aug 16, 2009)

CannonFoddr should be banned for *following* the rules


----------



## MegaAce™ (Aug 16, 2009)

Banned because you didn't ban him, you just told that he should be.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 16, 2009)

Heres a MegaBan for MegaAce!


----------



## p1ngpong (Aug 17, 2009)

God this game sucks, banned for participating!


----------



## B-Blue (Aug 17, 2009)




----------



## Hop2089 (Aug 17, 2009)

My car needs a quart of *ban*zoil

Also B-Blue is banned for posting nothing.


----------



## ENDscape (Aug 17, 2009)

Its a secret message, it says BANNED!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 17, 2009)

Hey you ENDscape, yeah I'm talking to you.  Lookey here



Spoiler


----------



## Domination (Aug 17, 2009)

Banned your foot.


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 17, 2009)

banned for not revealing your whole body!!


----------



## Domination (Aug 17, 2009)

Banned for not revealing Polly's _everything_!


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 17, 2009)

baned for wanting to see it....but beware your eyes might go funny!!


----------



## Domination (Aug 17, 2009)

Banned because I'll just do this when that happens: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Polly pl0x


----------



## mucus (Aug 20, 2009)

Banned because you are neither GBATemp's hope.
And because it should be GBAtemp.  (i think?)


----------



## Domination (Aug 20, 2009)

Banned for being an idiot. Thats not me, some people are stupid. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




From my title, I reckon people should be able to see it... maybe not. Guess I need a new avatar.


----------



## Frog (Aug 21, 2009)

Banned as you'll never take my lives!


----------



## Veho (Aug 23, 2009)

Banned as we'll never take you alive.


----------



## Domination (Aug 23, 2009)

EatBan you alive!


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Aug 23, 2009)

Banned...
for a reason out of this world.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Aug 23, 2009)

banned for banning a great person!


----------



## Domination (Aug 23, 2009)

Banned for still supporting an ended fad.


----------



## Eternal Myst (Aug 24, 2009)

Banned for dominating.


----------



## mucus (Aug 24, 2009)

Banned for not being dominated!


----------



## Domination (Aug 24, 2009)

Banned for supporting the act of domination.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Aug 24, 2009)

Banned for being the domination.


----------



## Domination (Aug 24, 2009)

Banned because I am called Domination, but I am not domination.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 25, 2009)

Look over there.

Banned for looking over there.


----------



## Domination (Aug 25, 2009)

Banned because that pedo over the street paid me 1 US dollar.


----------



## ShadowSol (Aug 25, 2009)

Banned for banning so much people.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 25, 2009)

Banned for using a Samoan swear word as your user name.


----------



## Veho (Aug 25, 2009)

Banned. At least he didn't use JOZXYQK. 

Guess the reference and get a cookie.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 25, 2009)

Banned for trapping your organ in an organ grinding experience!


----------



## Veho (Aug 25, 2009)

Fine. Here's your cookie: 







And you're banned.


----------



## xalphax (Aug 25, 2009)

banned because i was away for a long time and you still not reached 25k replies. its a shame, really.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 25, 2009)

Banned because it's all Tonis fault!

@Veho: Heh, I looked it up so I better not accept the cookie.


----------



## p1ngpong (Aug 25, 2009)

Banned because this game got boring!


----------



## xalphax (Aug 25, 2009)

banned because you used to make it phun and worthwhile!


----------



## ShadowSol (Aug 25, 2009)

u r all now unbanned............................. and banned again.!.!.!.!


----------



## Domination (Aug 26, 2009)

Banned because


----------



## Veho (Aug 26, 2009)

Prepare to be banhammered into submission.


----------



## Domination (Aug 26, 2009)

Banning toe hold!


----------



## Veho (Aug 26, 2009)

Banning hoe told.


----------



## Domination (Aug 26, 2009)

Banning Suplex


----------



## Veho (Aug 26, 2009)

Ban simplex domesticus.


----------



## Domination (Aug 26, 2009)

Banning the veho player from my computer


----------



## Veho (Aug 26, 2009)

*Domination* got kicked off the server.


----------



## Domination (Aug 26, 2009)

Kicked but not banned. You know what else? You are banned for goodwill.


----------



## Brian117 (Aug 26, 2009)

Banned for not saying "banned for" correctly.
-
Am I missing something? No one is saying, "Banned for..." anymore.


----------



## Domination (Aug 26, 2009)

Banned for the oozy banning goodness


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 26, 2009)

Banned for having something oozy and bringing it into this thread for us all to catch, go to the doctor damnit!


----------



## Domination (Aug 26, 2009)

Banned because the doctor has AIDS, isn't that worse?


----------



## MegaAce™ (Aug 26, 2009)

Banned for taking the Craaaaaaaazy Train!


----------



## Domination (Aug 26, 2009)

Banned because R.I.P. Randy Rhoads. His guitar work on Crazy Train was awesome.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Aug 26, 2009)

Banned, amen.


----------



## Domination (Aug 26, 2009)

Bannd for banning amen, he didn't even talk to you!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Aug 26, 2009)

Sorry Ban!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 26, 2009)

A storm cloud approaces in the distance, black and ominous.  Gathering momentum as it moves across the sky towards you.  The air becomes full of static causing the hairs on your body to stand on end.  You feel a chill run through your body as it feels like hell is about to be unleashed upon you through the weather.  Suddenly a streak of lightning cracks through air, scorching the earth in front of you.  Leaving behind it a devestated piece of earth that says "You're banned for being dumb enough to stand there and almost get struck by lightning".


----------



## Domination (Aug 27, 2009)

A shadow form appears in front of you. Gathering momentum as it slithers towards you. The air becomes full of bllodlust and you feel the devil's presence. You feel a chill run through your body as it feels like Satan is about to devour your soul. Suddenly it lashes out its hand and grabs you, then...... Bans you for actually reading my stupid narration.


----------



## Veho (Aug 27, 2009)

I'm gonna ban you so hard your _grandchildren_ won't be able to see this forum.


----------



## Domination (Aug 27, 2009)

I ban you from even having any grandchildren


----------



## Veho (Aug 27, 2009)

I ban your testicles. You can stay, but they have to go. Choose wisely.


----------



## worlok375 (Aug 28, 2009)

Suddenly out of nowhere edgeworth comes and..........HITS YOU OVER THE HEAD WITH THE BAN-HAMMER......................that is all.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 28, 2009)

Banned for carrying the bu-ban-ic plague.


----------



## Domination (Aug 28, 2009)

You jus made it a fatal pandemic. You know what fatality happens to the infected? They...... 



Spoiler



get banned


----------



## mucus (Aug 28, 2009)

*TrolleyDave Domination and Veho*
you are all banned for making this thread too Black and White with your avatars


----------



## Domination (Aug 29, 2009)

Banned because only Mr. Dave's is black and white... ours have shades of grey.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 29, 2009)

Banned for giving me up to save your own bacon!


----------



## Domination (Aug 29, 2009)

Banned because you banned me, my bacon is not saved either!


----------



## OtakuGamerZ (Aug 29, 2009)

bang boom ban! gimmy dat bacon!


----------



## Domination (Aug 29, 2009)

Banned with a steak


----------



## OtakuGamerZ (Aug 29, 2009)

Banned with a spork.


----------



## Domination (Aug 29, 2009)

Banned with a egg beater! I'll beatban you up!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 29, 2009)

Banned for beating off eggs in the banned thread!


----------



## Domination (Aug 29, 2009)

Bans N' Roses!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 29, 2009)

I hear that you starred in the film The Story Of Ricky but your scenes were banned just like you!


----------



## Domination (Aug 29, 2009)

I heard TrolleyDave just appeared on UK's banned drug list!


----------



## iPikachu (Aug 30, 2009)

banned!


----------



## Domination (Aug 30, 2009)

I'll give you a ban for free. No need to say thanks, really.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 30, 2009)

I found this in my pocket the other day, it was just sitting there.  To be honest I meant to give it to you ages ago.  So please accept my apology for the lateness but I suppose it's better late than never.  Here's your BAN!


----------



## Domination (Aug 30, 2009)

You know I always thought you were a great man and temper and you know I always wanted to do something to show my appreciation, so......... heres a BAN!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 30, 2009)

Well thank kindly sir, but one good turn does another so please accept my BAN in return.


----------



## Domination (Aug 30, 2009)

But you must know that proper practice is only praising the great people, I am not great. So society has to punish you... with a BAN!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 30, 2009)

But under BANnunism every one is entitled to the same, be they minor players or those worthy of great praise so please please please don't feel guilty when accepting this BAN!


----------



## Domination (Aug 30, 2009)

But BANfuciunism speaks of several virtues, such as respect for elders, so the BAN shall be all yours! Please don't argue with me Mr. Dave!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 30, 2009)

I won't argue with you, I think respect for your elders is a great virtue to have.  Severely lacking in the modern youth of today.  So just to show you how much I appreciate a youth having such a virtue I made you this BAN!


----------



## Domination (Aug 30, 2009)

But then, I know my place, and I am too lowly to hold an item as prestigious as that! I shall return it to you for your great generosity. Here, your BAN!


----------



## agentgamma (Aug 30, 2009)

Banned for using big words


----------



## Domination (Aug 30, 2009)

I'll return with a BIG ban


----------



## KingdomBlade (Aug 30, 2009)

I'll do my first post here with a small ban


----------



## Domination (Aug 30, 2009)

To hell with newcomers with small bans. Ever heard of a theory involving you? Its called the...

BIG BAN THEORY


----------



## Dr.Killa (Aug 30, 2009)

banned for posting in a 1629 paged thread


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 31, 2009)

Banned for not asking a question in this thread

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=176886


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 31, 2009)

Banned for banning my band of banner-waving Bangladeshians.


----------



## Holaitsme (Aug 31, 2009)

Fuck yes, animated pngs. 





Also, BANNED.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 31, 2009)

Banned for not signing up for a KYT session!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 31, 2009)

Banned because I haven't BAN in so long!!!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 31, 2009)

Banned so you can feel right at home after a long spell away!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 31, 2009)

Banned for showing me your dirty lovely tongue!


----------



## Domination (Aug 31, 2009)

Banned because you have a mohawk. Yes, I am an unreasonable bastard. But you are already banned anyways.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 31, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> Banned because you have a mohawk. Yes, I am an unreasonable bastard. But you are already banned anyways.


Banned for actually banning me with the reason that nobody used before!! Congrats!


----------



## Veho (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome back! Now GTFO, you're BANNED.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 31, 2009)

Banned for being way too polite!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 31, 2009)

Banned for being way...........


----------



## Veho (Aug 31, 2009)

Banned for being way inscrutable.


----------



## Domination (Aug 31, 2009)

Banned because you don't have a mohawk. I think we should standardise the human image for a social revolution world unision (Mr. Dave already used that term 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Veho (Aug 31, 2009)

Banned for enforcing your ridiculous standards.


----------



## Domination (Aug 31, 2009)

Banned because what I am doing is not "enforcing my standards", it is "introducing a new way of life"


----------



## Veho (Aug 31, 2009)

Didn't I tell you? I'm a radical ultraconservative. Take your hippy "alternate lifestyle" and get out, you're banned.


----------



## Domination (Aug 31, 2009)

Banned because I am an extreme hyperliberalist, you are my mortal enemy!


----------



## Veho (Aug 31, 2009)

Sworn enemies? You, sir, are banned. And I expect to see you at the field of honour at dawn tomorrow. Your choice of weapons.


----------



## Domination (Aug 31, 2009)

The banning army!!!! They shall ban your ass rotten!


----------



## Veho (Aug 31, 2009)

Then I shall rise the Army of the Banned to kick your ass. You can't ban the banned.


----------



## Domination (Aug 31, 2009)

I will just give you and them  perma bans! enjoy!


----------



## Veho (Sep 1, 2009)

Perm ban  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ? Nooooo, my beautiful perm!


----------



## Domination (Sep 1, 2009)

O by golly... Goldilocks! You know that she got banned? And so are you!


----------



## artrite (Sep 1, 2009)

Costello is banned for having a link on his personal message!!!

Cheers


----------



## tj_cool (Sep 1, 2009)

banned for not banning the person above you


----------



## Domination (Sep 1, 2009)

Banned, banned and away!


----------



## Veho (Sep 1, 2009)

Up, up and a ban!


----------



## Domination (Sep 1, 2009)

Veho is starring in the GBATEMP BAN


----------



## Veho (Sep 1, 2009)

*Ban*dit Keith says: 






YOU ARE BANNED 

In America.


----------



## Domination (Sep 1, 2009)

*BAN* Bernake says halo thar to you!


----------



## Veho (Sep 1, 2009)

*Ban*anaman strikes again.


----------



## Domination (Sep 1, 2009)

*Ban*jamin Franklin will not stand for this! America!


----------



## AXYPB (Sep 3, 2009)

Bruce *Ban*ner is angered at the above puns.


----------



## Domination (Sep 3, 2009)

I found your name and picture under a word's page in the encyclopedia. And you guessed it! The word is "*BANNED*"


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Sep 3, 2009)

BANIMATION!


----------



## Domination (Sep 3, 2009)

Gundam *Banned*.

Ughh.... I fail.


----------



## Veho (Sep 3, 2009)

You're banned for your failure.


----------



## Domination (Sep 3, 2009)

Banned for not failing. But not epic winning either.


----------



## tj_cool (Sep 3, 2009)

What happens if you want to fail, but you win?



Spoiler



You get banned


----------



## Veho (Sep 3, 2009)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> What happens if you want to fail, but you win?


You get the sound of one hand clapping in the woods. 

And a ban.


----------



## Domination (Sep 4, 2009)

Banned for banning the cool guy


----------



## tj_cool (Sep 4, 2009)

Banned for banning the guy that banned the cool guy


----------



## Domination (Sep 4, 2009)

Banned for banning the awesome guy


----------



## tj_cool (Sep 4, 2009)

banned for your modesty


----------



## Domination (Sep 4, 2009)

OutrageBan your modesty!


----------



## tj_cool (Sep 4, 2009)

Noooo
Not my modesty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




banned


----------



## Domination (Sep 4, 2009)

I'm banning you while I bbq your modesty. :slurp:


----------



## Frog (Sep 4, 2009)

I'm banning you for not sharing that barbecued modesty.
Come on, I'm starving!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Sep 4, 2009)

Banned for getting a own game!


----------



## Domination (Sep 4, 2009)

Banned while I play blasphemous board games.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Sep 4, 2009)

Banned because my sig only show itself in this thread. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Why does it hate me so much?


----------



## tj_cool (Sep 4, 2009)

no-sig ban!


----------



## Veho (Sep 4, 2009)

Banned for lack of sig.


----------



## tj_cool (Sep 4, 2009)

Banned for having a sig


----------



## Veho (Sep 4, 2009)

Wait... what... how... wha'? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Where did your sig go just now? And now it's back. I am confus. Ban you now. Brain no work now. I has the dumb. And it's all your fault.


----------



## tj_cool (Sep 4, 2009)

Its magic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




banned by the magic


----------



## SonicRax (Sep 4, 2009)

Banned for believing in magic D:


----------



## MegaAce™ (Sep 4, 2009)

Banned because I actually see what he did there.


----------



## Domination (Sep 5, 2009)

Banned because I see the hawty you banged there. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Selfish bastad.


----------



## mucus (Sep 7, 2009)

Banned for all the lurkin'!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 7, 2009)

Banned for all the burpin and fartin.


----------



## Domination (Sep 7, 2009)

Banned for the extraodinary amount of bitchin' and whinin'.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 7, 2009)

Banned for the incredible amount of lootin and pillagin!


----------



## Domination (Sep 7, 2009)

Banned for dirty mind and pedophilia!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 7, 2009)

Banned for posting libellous comments!


----------



## Domination (Sep 7, 2009)

To ban an Ursus Pedo



Spoiler: dum dum dum dum dummmmm


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 7, 2009)

Banned for attempting to project the darker side of your personality onto me!


----------



## Domination (Sep 7, 2009)

Banned for exercising your darker pesonality so much on teh netz


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 7, 2009)

Banned for thinking I exercise anything other than my thumps and L/R trigger fingers!


----------



## Domination (Sep 7, 2009)

Banned because... you are 30+ year old.... I'm sure you exercise something else!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 7, 2009)

Banned for not knowing that when you reach 30+ your body files a petition with the courts to ban you from exercising!


----------



## Domination (Sep 7, 2009)

Banned because I was meaning you exercise your voting rights! The courts can't ban you from that! But I can ban you now!


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Sep 7, 2009)

Banned for telling what the court can't and can ban you for.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 7, 2009)

Banned because Dommy would probably make a better judge than most seeing as most courts are run by kangaroos!


----------



## Domination (Sep 7, 2009)

Banned for I am a Macropus Banning.


----------



## ENDscape (Sep 7, 2009)

Banned because you suck at banning so dont even try.


----------



## GamerOnHere (Sep 7, 2009)

You're banned 'cause you end great topics to often.


----------



## Jdbye (Sep 8, 2009)

Banned for not having an avatar.
EDIT: Ban extended for not having a signature either.


----------



## Domination (Sep 8, 2009)

Banned because today is a nice sunny day


----------



## Veho (Sep 8, 2009)

The forum is slow and I'm bored. You're banned.


----------



## tj_cool (Sep 8, 2009)

banned for posting slower than me


----------



## Veho (Sep 8, 2009)

Wait, what? I'll just ban you now so you can rephrase that in peace.


----------



## tj_cool (Sep 8, 2009)

posting banned than me slower for

the rephrasing didn't turn out very well...


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 8, 2009)

Banned because I ordered lime and you formed a queue.


----------



## Veho (Sep 8, 2009)

Banned for being... um... limey. 


Wait, what?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 8, 2009)

Banned for having lazyitis!


----------



## antonkan (Sep 8, 2009)

Banned for saying "Alright! Bring it on!"


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 8, 2009)

Banned because you're right, what I should've said was "C'mon then son, let's 'ave it!".


----------



## DsHacker14 (Sep 9, 2009)

Your banned for daring me to "click on your apps"... :0


----------



## Domination (Sep 9, 2009)

I banned your dad, your mum, and you. Sorry if I never banned your siblings, I dunno if you have any


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 9, 2009)

Banned for not telling him that he's supposed to click on the "Click here, I dare you..." part of my sig and not the apps part!


----------



## Domination (Sep 9, 2009)

Banned because I never tried it before... And.. I... dun... wanna... tr- 

O shit. Ban you again for making me click it.


----------



## littlestevie (Sep 9, 2009)

you are banned because i feel like it


----------



## Veho (Sep 9, 2009)

You've gone unbanned long enough, little guy. 

*ban*


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 9, 2009)

Banned for picking on the new guy you big bully!


----------



## tj_cool (Sep 9, 2009)

That 'newbie' has posted 161 times in this topic already

banned


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 9, 2009)

Banned for linking to the wrong GBAtemp guide, this is the one you want http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=116895


----------



## Domination (Sep 10, 2009)

Banned for not making an eof thread about the pokemanz effect! The KH one was funny....


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 10, 2009)

Banned because I'd already planned on it, but I wanted to wait until it actually started!  The worse the effect is the more sarcastic I can be!


----------



## Domination (Sep 10, 2009)

It is slow, but already in existance! Mr. Dave watch out! It is coming... o noes it catching you now.. o shit! I banned you.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 10, 2009)

Banned for not shaving your head and joining my skinhead revolution!


----------



## Domination (Sep 10, 2009)

Banned because I live in a conutry full of chinese! What'd I look like if I shaved my head? A monk? .....


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 10, 2009)

Banned for making me laugh out loud!  You'd only look like a monk if you were Bhuddist/Monk robes!  I've met Chinese skinheads before! lol


----------



## Domination (Sep 10, 2009)

Banned for not thinking, if somehow I walked into a group of monks, ppl who know me would think I joined them would't they?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 10, 2009)

Banned for not thinking!  If they knew you they'd know you weren't a monk!


----------



## Domination (Sep 10, 2009)

Banned because you dunno the limitless potential of Singaporeans' stupidity. Over a long school holiday, and they see you skinned and walking amongst a group of monks, what sounds like the most plausible explanation?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 10, 2009)

Banned because you could wear braces, jeans and Dr Martens boots, then they'd know you were a skinhead and not a monk!


----------



## Domination (Sep 10, 2009)

Banned because I may be wearing extra large saggy t-shirts and shorts that are greyish like those monks, and finish the combo with my favourite sandals.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 10, 2009)

I'm gonna let you off the skinhead thing then, but I'm not gonna let off being banned!

edit : But you have to admit, these guys look nothing like monks!


----------



## Domination (Sep 10, 2009)

WBanned for not joining my spikey and messy hair movement!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 10, 2009)

Banned for not taking into account that I don't have enough hair for it to be spikey!


----------



## Domination (Sep 10, 2009)

Banned for giving excuses, hair will always be around, just that yours are too short to be seen.

I have a tutorial:

My hair will be like that, yours will be liek that, just sharpen it a little, you'll look awesome


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 10, 2009)

Banned because if you think about my hair IS spikey, it's too short to be anything else!


----------



## Domination (Sep 10, 2009)

Banned because it is short enough to be invisible


----------



## littlestevie (Sep 10, 2009)

banned for not being little


----------



## Domination (Sep 11, 2009)

Ban because your pen0r is little


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 11, 2009)

Banned because I hear you're the one that dumped Poekeemawnz and Bowzerz Insied Storeez today just so you could break GBAtemp!


----------



## littlestevie (Sep 11, 2009)

banned because it has been a very long time since i have banned you


----------



## Domination (Sep 11, 2009)

Banned because I herd you _planned_ to dump pokeeymanz, bouwzars eensayd stolree, scwibanots, keengdumb hards, blich teh tard fandom and many more just to destroy the temp. But you failed. Bastad


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Sep 11, 2009)

BANIMATION: ANOTHER!


----------



## Domination (Sep 11, 2009)

Banned because i heard you were going to dump some more shit and cause us to crash.


----------



## littlestevie (Sep 11, 2009)

banned because you stuck your dick in it


----------



## Domination (Sep 11, 2009)

Banned because your mouth was in it


----------



## littlestevie (Sep 11, 2009)

banned because my mouth was in your dick? 0.o


----------



## Domination (Sep 11, 2009)

Banned for not noticing your sentence had an "it" inside, so I was naturally referring to the "it".


----------



## littlestevie (Sep 11, 2009)

littlestevie said:
			
		

> banned because you stuck your dick in it
> 
> 
> QUOTE(Domination @ Sep 11 2009, 08:36 PM) Banned because your mouth was in it



self-banned because i am a fucktard and thought you were refering to my mouth being in it as in the dick i was refering to before.....






 i just confused myself


----------



## Domination (Sep 11, 2009)

Banned for... what wat wut wot? You just confused me too.


----------



## littlestevie (Sep 11, 2009)

banned for being a weapon of ass distruction


----------



## littlestevie (Sep 11, 2009)

motherfucking double posting bullshit, ignore this post


----------



## Domination (Sep 11, 2009)

Banned or admiting you are posting bullshit. If its bullshit why post in the first place? Posting a post saying what you posted was bullshit is bullshit too.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 11, 2009)

Victory is mine!



Spoiler



Because you're BANNED!


----------



## Domination (Sep 11, 2009)

i shall be the one to carry out world reforms!



Spoiler



Cos you are PERMA banned!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 11, 2009)

Banned for having such an awesome new avatar!


----------



## Domination (Sep 11, 2009)

Banned for the compliment! I aspire to be like you, having political/human-related avatars.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 11, 2009)

Banned to say welcome to the global social revolution!  Changing the world one avatar at a time!


----------



## Domination (Sep 11, 2009)

Banned because I need to plan for my next avatar now! My revolution shall overtake yours


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 11, 2009)

Banned because your revolution is welcome to overtake mine, any revolution that makes the world a better place is a good thing!


----------



## Domination (Sep 11, 2009)

Banned because I'll never let your beautiful ideals die!!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 11, 2009)

Banned in thanks! But they're not my ideals, they're the ideals of any good revolutionary and human being!


----------



## Domination (Sep 11, 2009)

Banned because the noobs are the number one obstacle in the ideals way to sucess as you can see from the bad sever lag, your ideals cannot work yet. We need more drastic action first!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 11, 2009)

Banned in agreement! But it won't last long, once they get their bypass for M&L they'll disappear as quickly as they appeared!


----------



## Domination (Sep 12, 2009)

Banned to celebrate the restoration of the site! Thank you Costello!


----------



## littlestevie (Sep 12, 2009)

banned so i can break the combo


----------



## Domination (Sep 12, 2009)

Banned because you broke the awesome political conversation. DeathBan to you!


----------



## tj_cool (Sep 13, 2009)

Banned

U liek ma new ribbon ?


----------



## Domination (Sep 13, 2009)

Banned because I want to stop spamming so much now. Don't temp me, I want to be a good temper


----------



## ..L (Sep 14, 2009)

Banned because I felt like it.


----------



## worlok375 (Sep 15, 2009)

^ Banned because he has zero posts (at this moment in time and space)


----------



## Domination (Sep 15, 2009)

Banned because I am omnipotent


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 15, 2009)

Banned because you weren't born when Zelda came out.


----------



## Domination (Sep 15, 2009)

Banned because I'm more important a historical figure than that mute guy... Lick was it?


----------



## tj_cool (Sep 15, 2009)

Banned as I just found out that using capitals in spoilers is no good idea

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?s=&showto...t&p=2230413


----------



## Domination (Sep 15, 2009)

Banned for being stupid enough to try that!!!! PEOPLE HAVE NO LIFE!!! 



			
				 HElL YeaH said:
			
		

> Banning ppl is so fun


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 15, 2009)

Banned because i'm bored out of mind.


----------



## tj_cool (Sep 15, 2009)

banned for posting more than 100 times the last 24h


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 15, 2009)

banned for checking how many times i posted in the past 24H


----------



## tj_cool (Sep 15, 2009)

Banned for having more ribbons than me


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 15, 2009)

banned for having a red X instead of an avatar...


----------



## Domination (Sep 15, 2009)

CongratzBanned for finally becoming a spammer of my caliber.


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 15, 2009)

Banned for not listening to Avantasia at this moment


----------



## Domination (Sep 15, 2009)

Banned for listening to someone with a pornstar's name.

Cos i said so


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 15, 2009)

Banned from participating in Armageddon you're doomed to stay here alone afterwards


----------



## Domination (Sep 15, 2009)

Banned for... What? Babe, I'm Gonna Leave You.

:yayZeppelin:


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 15, 2009)

Banned because I've not been able to get on the temp properly for 3 or 4 days and I reckon it's all your fault for releasing Bowser and putting copy protection in it!


----------



## Domination (Sep 15, 2009)

Banned because your putrid waste blocked everything worse than the releases! And it was working fine for me since yesterday!

But I missed you, Mr. Dave


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 15, 2009)

Banned because everybody misses me, I don't know why they don't hire better assassins! *ba-dump-tish*


----------



## Domination (Sep 15, 2009)

Banned because you are so awesome taht the assasins can't even get in 10 meters radius within you. We need godzilla!


----------



## Whooosh (Sep 17, 2009)

Banned for having a quote in your sig, and for requesting Godzilla


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 17, 2009)

Banned because I find this thread shallow and pedantic.


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 18, 2009)

banned for using quotes from family guy


----------



## Domination (Sep 18, 2009)

Banned because you didn't do anything wrong.

Well, its not that you didn't do anything wrong, but its that you can't do anything wrong in the viewpoint of my blinded neutrality.

:yayPhilosophy:


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 18, 2009)

Banned for banning me for doing nothing wrong


----------



## Domination (Sep 18, 2009)

Banned because you weren't doing anything right either, so you have no reason for not getting banned too!

Blinded neutrality rocks. But humans are too shallow and whats that p word mr. dave used?


----------



## Whooosh (Sep 18, 2009)

Banned  for asking a question PEDANTIC :>


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 18, 2009)

Banned for forcing sonic to run forever


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 18, 2009)

Banned for hating on Family Guy!


----------



## Domination (Sep 18, 2009)

Banned for being a Skinhead Against Racial Prejudice.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 18, 2009)

Banned for being a Spiky Haired Revolutionary Against Racial Prejudice!


----------



## Domination (Sep 18, 2009)

Banned for voicong out your political views here! Will you get the Sex Pistols treatment and get classfied as dangerous?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 18, 2009)

Banned for not knowing that I'm already classified as dangerous!


----------



## Domination (Sep 18, 2009)

Banned because you are dangerous! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I must protect the innocent tempers here!... And my virginity


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 18, 2009)

Banned for wishful thinking!


----------



## Domination (Sep 18, 2009)

Banned for saddening me... TAKE IT PL0X!!!!


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 18, 2009)

banned for banning the same person over and over


----------



## alidsl (Sep 18, 2009)

I'm banning Lord Nadrian for stealing my "imagine" boxart

by the way, Syko here's a ban


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 18, 2009)

banned for not giving a reason for ban =D


----------



## alidsl (Sep 18, 2009)

Banned for questioning my ban


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 19, 2009)

banned for banning me for questioning your ban


----------



## alidsl (Sep 19, 2009)

banned for banning me for banning you for questioning my ban


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 19, 2009)

banned for banning me for banning you for banning me for questioning your ban


----------



## Domination (Sep 19, 2009)

Banned to make you shut up. You should be making love to him, not arguing with him. Love makes the world go round~


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 19, 2009)

banned for talking about making love to a man.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 19, 2009)

Banned for false advertising, you're clearly not a psycho like your user name implies.


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 19, 2009)

Banned for pretending to know me


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 19, 2009)

Banned for implying I'm pretending to know you, my conclusion was come to by deducing your personality using "Ladybird Books Guide to Human Psychology" and your post content.


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 19, 2009)

Banned for thinking my post content reflects who i am...


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 19, 2009)

Banned for putting on a mask while posting on GBAtemp, for shame good sir, for shame!


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 19, 2009)

Banned for thinking people have to act a certain way to be a certain way...


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 19, 2009)

Banned for thinking that I ever think!


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 19, 2009)

banned for letting me think that you think


----------



## Domination (Sep 19, 2009)

Banned because me Mr. Dave is always right! After me that is


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 19, 2009)

Banned because you think you're always right


----------



## Domination (Sep 19, 2009)

Banned because I'm neutral so there is no "right" or "wrong" for me. Can't even see that my post was a joke. "Right after me". Stupid.


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 19, 2009)

banned because you made my beer taste bad!


----------



## Domination (Sep 19, 2009)

Banne dbecause its good. Beer is bad for human body. I'm not saying its bad, but bad for the human body. I'm neutral


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 19, 2009)

banned for lecturing me on the one life i have leave me be and let me enjoy it while it lasts =D


----------



## Domination (Sep 19, 2009)

Banned because I'm stating the fact, I'm not telling you to change anything. I'm too neutral to do that. You can diedrink 1000 bottles a day for all I care


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 19, 2009)

banned for telling me to drink too much and get alcohol poisoning lol


----------



## Domination (Sep 19, 2009)

Banned because if you like something, you should do it all day. Thats why I'm on the temp all day


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 19, 2009)

banned for spending too much time on temp lol


----------



## Domination (Sep 19, 2009)

Banned for spending too much time on alcohol... even if its your job.


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 19, 2009)

Banned for assuming that my occupation is drinking alcohol LOL!


----------



## Domination (Sep 19, 2009)

Banned because I said "on alcohol" i didn't specify in what way.


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 19, 2009)

banned because you said even if it's your job on top of that =D


----------



## Domination (Sep 19, 2009)

Banned because don't you open an alcohol store or something? Be careful, ceiling cat is watching.


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 19, 2009)

banned again for assuming that's my job i just hire people to do that for me while i rake in the money =D


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 19, 2009)

Banned for being a slave driving capitalist!


----------



## Domination (Sep 19, 2009)

Banned for accusing him! You are probably some duke of dunno what land.


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 19, 2009)

Banned for calling me a duke of anything lol! i'm a king look under my avatar


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 19, 2009)

Banned because I say we line up all nobility families and shoot them! Viva la revolucion!


----------



## Domination (Sep 19, 2009)

Banned for trying to rebel against your liege! RebelDave.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 19, 2009)

Banned for thinking that I would bow before any leader, I'm nobodies serf!


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 19, 2009)

Banned for not calling me sire lol!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 19, 2009)

Banned for being slow by a few milliseconds! lol


----------



## Domination (Sep 19, 2009)

Banned because wales has a nice flag... I like the dragon


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 19, 2009)

Banned because I agree! Wales is a great place, well apart from 90% of the people and all the racism! lol


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 19, 2009)

Banned for not liking racists...i'm racist but i hate everyone equally lol!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 19, 2009)

Banned because that means you're not racist, you're specie-ist.


----------



## Domination (Sep 19, 2009)

Banned because we were taught from young not to be racists here in SG!


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 19, 2009)

banned for not letting me hate everyone in peace


----------



## Domination (Sep 19, 2009)

Banned because you hate me?


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 19, 2009)

banned for giving me reason to hate you =P


----------



## Domination (Sep 19, 2009)

Banned because I hate you too.


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 19, 2009)

Banned for hating me since i gave you no reason to


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 19, 2009)

Banned for hating when any smart human being knows that peace causes prosperity!


----------



## Domination (Sep 19, 2009)

Banned because no reason is a reason. Its not a wrong reason, it is still a valid reason under neutrality.

Banned because you are british.


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 19, 2009)

Banned for thinking peace is a good thing the majority of the world enjoys violence =D


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 19, 2009)

Banned for thinking that just because alot of people find something fun it makes it right!


----------



## Domination (Sep 19, 2009)

Banned because if there is anything someone thinks is "right" it is also "wrong" for others. Thats neutrality.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 19, 2009)

Banned because while I agree with the philosophy of neutrality everyone needs to take a stand against or for something at some point.


----------



## Domination (Sep 19, 2009)

Banned because I weigh thing in a neutral perspective, but I do make decisions!


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 19, 2009)

Banned for weighing things


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 19, 2009)

Banned for being part of the rebel alliance and a traitor! Take him away!


----------



## Domination (Sep 19, 2009)

Banned for trying to impose your Britain influence here! Anarchy in the GBAtemp!


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 19, 2009)

Banned for listening to too much music thats older then you =)


----------



## Domination (Sep 19, 2009)

Banned because music is timeless. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





The Yardbird's "Heart Full of Soul" is really awesome btw.


----------



## alidsl (Sep 19, 2009)

banned for not liking British people


----------



## ca_michelbach (Sep 19, 2009)

banned for stealing posts from my mind


----------



## alidsl (Sep 19, 2009)

banned because I got there first


----------



## Domination (Sep 19, 2009)

Banend because if i didn't like Brits, how could i like Led Zeppelin?


----------



## alidsl (Sep 19, 2009)

banned because you like the music, not the people


----------



## Domination (Sep 19, 2009)

Banned because I like Mr. Dave, so I like brits.


----------



## alidsl (Sep 19, 2009)

Banned because you just contradicted yourself


----------



## Domination (Sep 19, 2009)

Banend because I banned him for being a brit, that does not mean I hate brits. I never mentioned it anywhere. In fact I like brits a lot.


----------



## alidsl (Sep 19, 2009)

banned because that implies you don't like Brits


----------



## ca_michelbach (Sep 19, 2009)

banned because this starting to turn into an argument


----------



## Domination (Sep 19, 2009)

Banned because its not an arguement, I'm trying to explain my stand to him.


----------



## ca_michelbach (Sep 19, 2009)

banned because you don't need to...you can hate whoever you want


----------



## Domination (Sep 19, 2009)

Banend because thats the problem, I do not hate anybody.


----------



## alidsl (Sep 19, 2009)

banned for lying


----------



## ca_michelbach (Sep 19, 2009)

banned for making me laugh


----------



## Domination (Sep 19, 2009)

Banned because I am not lying. I won't hate people for no reason, its part of neutrality.


----------



## alidsl (Sep 19, 2009)

Banned for laughing at me


----------



## xalphax (Sep 19, 2009)

banned for peanut butter jelly time!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 20, 2009)

Banned because I couldn't access the site for hours and I reckon it was your fault!


----------



## Domination (Sep 20, 2009)

Banned for stating the wrong reason, you know it. Shame on you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Didn't I already tell you to be wary of the government and monarchy?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 20, 2009)

Banned because I've always been wary of governments, they're just dictators with different titles.  Now if I was world leader it would be different.

** Vote TrolleyDave in your next world leader election **


----------



## Domination (Sep 20, 2009)

Banned because you hate on the government and monarchy all the time , you are not neutral, you don't match with my ideology of a perfect world.

Everyone vote for me instead! I will make sure everyone will be treated fairly! No racism! No failness!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 20, 2009)

Banned for thinking Neutrality can overcome Community-ism (see what I did there!), Community-ism through educating the mind and the spirit is the only viable solution for a peaceful world.


----------



## Domination (Sep 20, 2009)

Banend for trying to spread misleading propaganda! Community-ism does nothing if the people don't know how to weigh things properly and see the pros and cons before deciding! Neutrality is the pinnacle of the human mind!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 20, 2009)

Banned for thinking that neutrality is anything except the pinnacle of an undecided mind!


----------



## Domination (Sep 20, 2009)

Banned because neutrality helps you weigh things properly and decide whats the best option available. Community-ism just makes the children play around the merry-go-round and show their genitals to each other innocently.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 20, 2009)

Banned for spreading your hateful Neutrality propaganda against the community spirit based people loving mind and spirit educating Community-ism.


----------



## Domination (Sep 20, 2009)

Banend ebcause my neutrality is not hateful! I'm just pointing out what will be the truth! It may bond people but the birth rate will increase by 300% when the children show their genitals from a young age!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 20, 2009)

Banned for spreading even more heinous lies! There will be no population explosion, I will sterilise the stupid discourage wanton breeding amongst the under-developed.  And the only genitals being exposed will be those of the very fine looking women, such as Christina Applegate.


----------



## Domination (Sep 20, 2009)

Banned for more propaganda! I don't even know her 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But when community-ism kicks in, what do you think? People grow all friendly and casual and there will be accidents. Half of the population shall be without a father! Thats is not a good ideology. VOTE FOR NEUTRALITY!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 20, 2009)

Banned for not knowing who this is!



Spoiler











And double banned for spreading yet MORE lies about my dictatorship government party, of course people will grow all friendly - our party will brainwash educate them in the spirt of community-ism!


----------



## Domination (Sep 20, 2009)

Banned for missing the point. The population will grow over-friendly and be so casual that there are 200000 accidental births everyday, and soon half of the population will be without fathers, and the world will fall into unpreceeded extreme poverty and lack of resources and land! THE HORROR!! VOTE FOR NEUTRALITY!!!111!!!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 20, 2009)

Banned for lying, it's neutrality that would run the world into depravity and poverty, after all with community-ism no decisions are necessary - ideas are organic and grow, with neutrality you have to spend days, months, maybe even years deciding on what the most non-positive and non-negative option is.  It's just like any other government, only with nicer posters.


----------



## Domination (Sep 20, 2009)

Banend for not understanding neutrality. We will not spend months and days wighing things. Quick thinking and prioritising shall be our greates asset. We shall over take wahtever world leaders have now!  We can develop whatever community-ism can develop, and not develop! The ideology of neutrality doesn't mean we cannot bond a community! If I am world leader that is.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 20, 2009)

Banned for being paradoxical, neutrality is for the observer, not the leader.  This is why community-ism will always overcome, everyone is a leader in their own way.


----------



## Domination (Sep 20, 2009)

Banend for mistaking again. An observer is always the better leader, we can do things that are best, not best for publicity! Having a leader in everyone also makes the number of clashes more fequent since htey all have different "rights" and "wrongs". Neutrality makes sure everyone doesn't have "rights" or "wrongs" so everything is agreeable for everyone!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 20, 2009)

Banned for mistaking the spirit of community-ism.  Everyone is a leader but there is no clashes as everyone has a right to voice their opinion and their ideas are considered carefully and the smartest minds who are most qualified to decide on which would be the best course of action then choose.  It's true democracy-ish.


----------



## Domination (Sep 20, 2009)

Banned because there are too many ideas, and if you choose the smartest minds, it will be not community-ism because it is still decided by a few people. FAKE COMMUNITY-ISM!!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 20, 2009)

Banned because I'm too sleepy to continue this debate but continue it shall when I've had some sleep!


----------



## Domination (Sep 20, 2009)

Banned to let you go to sleep. Nite


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 20, 2009)

G'night ban!


----------



## ca_michelbach (Sep 20, 2009)

banned because it's morning now! wakey wakey!


----------



## Domination (Sep 20, 2009)

Banned for giving him only 5 hours to sleep. His a poor guy you know, hes forced to sleep on the streets because he doesn't like the monarchy and government 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 Everyone should sleep at least 8 hours!


----------



## ca_michelbach (Sep 20, 2009)

banned because no matter how much sleep he's had it's almost lunch time!...that's messing with the order of the day!


----------



## Whooosh (Sep 20, 2009)

Banned cause you broke the domination/trolly dave chain which went on an on


----------



## Domination (Sep 20, 2009)

Banned for breaking the domination/ca_michelbach combo that could have happened.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Sep 20, 2009)

A New Banner appears. Dun Dun Dun.


----------



## Whooosh (Sep 20, 2009)

banned for not banning anyone


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 20, 2009)

banned for getting your icon stolen by flying monkeys...for shame =D


----------



## Domination (Sep 20, 2009)

Banned for having an elf in your avatar.


----------



## Whooosh (Sep 20, 2009)

Banned cause flying monkeys stole my icon as it was more awesome then yours @syco


----------



## ca_michelbach (Sep 20, 2009)

banned because i doubt monkeys can fly, the ones in the wizard of oz were government lies!


----------



## Whooosh (Sep 20, 2009)

Banned for not knowing flying monkeys use jetpacks


----------



## Domination (Sep 20, 2009)

Banned because the flying monkeys were too scared of my awesomeness to steal my avatar. Yours sucked too much so they stole it to save the eyes of the thousands of tempers.


----------



## Whooosh (Sep 20, 2009)

Banned cause flying monkeys didnt steal your icon cause neutrality sucks


----------



## ca_michelbach (Sep 20, 2009)

banned for being disrespectful


----------



## Domination (Sep 20, 2009)

Cookie for supporting neutrality. But still banned, must be impartial


----------



## ca_michelbach (Sep 20, 2009)

banned because this cookie's sugar free!


----------



## Whooosh (Sep 20, 2009)

*throws a pile of shit at domination*

banned for presuming i dont support neutrality


----------



## Domination (Sep 20, 2009)

Banned because I never said that./ But if you think like that, I doubt you weighed everything neutrally.


----------



## Whooosh (Sep 20, 2009)

Banned cause i didnt get a cookie for supporting neutrality










\/BANNED\/ cause i gotto go and i think its your fault


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 20, 2009)

banned for blaming me for your having to go


----------



## ca_michelbach (Sep 20, 2009)

banned for posting at 12:34(GMT)!!...(1,2,3,4)


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 20, 2009)

Banned for making me ban you at 5:20am


----------



## ca_michelbach (Sep 20, 2009)

banned because you should be asleep


----------



## Domination (Sep 20, 2009)

Banned because you should be dead.


----------



## ca_michelbach (Sep 20, 2009)

banned because I feel hurt now


----------



## Domination (Sep 20, 2009)

Banned because crying is lame, go self-mutilate instead.


----------



## ca_michelbach (Sep 20, 2009)

banned because they were tears of manlyness


----------



## Domination (Sep 20, 2009)

Banned because crying tears of manliness is lame, go leak some fluids of manliness instead.


----------



## ca_michelbach (Sep 20, 2009)

banned for using inuendo


----------



## Whooosh (Sep 20, 2009)

Banned for having japanese avatar


----------



## Domination (Sep 20, 2009)

Banned for thinking that way. I meant beer, its so manly. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Banned for being fast


----------



## ca_michelbach (Sep 20, 2009)

Banned for making me waste my morning on this thread


----------



## Domination (Sep 20, 2009)

Banned for saying I'm a waste of your time. I'm pretty sure FBI classifies that as one of the worst crimes in the whole catalog.


----------



## ca_michelbach (Sep 20, 2009)

banned because its 2:20 and this threads preventing me from getting of my backside and getting dressed


----------



## Domination (Sep 20, 2009)

Banned because you can just stay here all day looking at me. I am _THAT_ awsome.


----------



## ca_michelbach (Sep 20, 2009)

banned for being arrogant


----------



## Domination (Sep 20, 2009)

Banned for not seeing the jokeful nature in my post


----------



## ca_michelbach (Sep 20, 2009)

banned because i did, i just couldn't be arsed to think of anything amusing to write


----------



## Domination (Sep 20, 2009)

Banned for not even trying to give me a good laugh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


I'm a depressed 13 year old who has got leukemia and just lost his legs in an accident you know I am bored.


----------



## ca_michelbach (Sep 20, 2009)

banned because i seriously have to go do something or I'm gonna end up with a dvt


----------



## Domination (Sep 20, 2009)

Banned because you should go if you really have an appointment, its the correct social way


----------



## ca_michelbach (Sep 20, 2009)

banned because i do have a social appointment...with the one eyed milkman


----------



## Domination (Sep 20, 2009)

Banned to let you meet with your _date_


----------



## alidsl (Sep 20, 2009)

I ar Admin RAWR

Ban


----------



## DarkRey (Sep 20, 2009)

banned for having a bananananaana that's way too flexible than mine


----------



## alidsl (Sep 20, 2009)

banned because it dances


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 20, 2009)

Banned because it dances like a chav!


----------



## Domination (Sep 20, 2009)

Banned because its interprative dance


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 20, 2009)

Banned for encouraging interpretive dance, it's for art students and Kate Bush!


----------



## Domination (Sep 20, 2009)

Banned because I don't encourage it. But I endorse Country Life Butter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Man that ad is so fun to watch over and over again.


----------



## alidsl (Sep 20, 2009)

Banned cause of this guy


----------



## Domination (Sep 20, 2009)

Banned because of this guy






"Whhhhaat? You are British and you don't buy country life buttar?!"


----------



## alidsl (Sep 20, 2009)

banned


----------



## Whooosh (Sep 20, 2009)

alidsl said:
			
		

> Banned cause of this guy



Banned cause thats like my phone screensaver except mine says 'FUCK the precious'










\/banned\/ for thinking of saying "banned for having that as your screensaver" (yes i read minds and stop thinking you can ban me for that)


----------



## ENDscape (Sep 20, 2009)

Banned for breaking the rules.  You can only ban those above you.


----------



## Whooosh (Sep 20, 2009)

Banned cause i dont remember that being a rule






\/banned for thinking of quoting it to me


----------



## ENDscape (Sep 20, 2009)

Banned because you can't remember something you don't know.


----------



## Whooosh (Sep 20, 2009)

banned for not quoting it to me


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 20, 2009)

Banned for wanting ENDscape to quote it to you instead of reading it for yourself, ego-maniac.


----------



## Domination (Sep 21, 2009)

Banned because I just woke up.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 21, 2009)

Banned for being lazy and napping!


----------



## Domination (Sep 21, 2009)

Banned because I had normal sleep. The kind where you sleep from 12 something to 9 something. I need to rest my brain for my neutrality point of view to work properly you know.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 21, 2009)

Self-ban for forgetting that you're hours ahead of me! lol

But a ban for you because thems the rules!


----------



## Domination (Sep 21, 2009)

Banned for self-banning. Its the same as self-mutilating if you did it in this thread. Emo kiduncle.


----------



## alidsl (Sep 21, 2009)

club penguin ban


----------



## ca_michelbach (Sep 21, 2009)

banned because I just got back from college and this is the first thread I'm posting on today


----------



## alidsl (Sep 21, 2009)




----------



## ca_michelbach (Sep 21, 2009)

banned for using an image to ban to me


----------



## alidsl (Sep 21, 2009)




----------



## ca_michelbach (Sep 21, 2009)

banned for doing it again


----------



## alidsl (Sep 21, 2009)

by the way banned


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 21, 2009)

Banned for being off-school sick!


----------



## alidsl (Sep 21, 2009)




----------



## Domination (Sep 21, 2009)

Banned for having pics to ban ppl. What? Too fag to ban with words like _real men_ do?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 21, 2009)

Banned for being a bully! lol


----------



## Domination (Sep 21, 2009)

Banned for calling me a bully. I'm a _real man_.


----------



## ca_michelbach (Sep 21, 2009)

banned for lying


----------



## Domination (Sep 21, 2009)

Banned for jealousy. C'mon we are both _real men_ no need to get all green with envy right? *pats back*


----------



## ca_michelbach (Sep 21, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> envy


Banned for making me thinking of anime: Full Metal Alchemist


----------



## Domination (Sep 21, 2009)

Banned for being a weaboo. C'mon you could have though of a song instead... Tho I can't think of any. But you just can.


----------



## ca_michelbach (Sep 21, 2009)

banned because I can't control my mind...it wanders


----------



## Domination (Sep 21, 2009)

Banned for being a mental vagabond.


----------



## ca_michelbach (Sep 21, 2009)

banned because my brain isn't a thought nomad...it's just creative


----------



## alidsl (Sep 21, 2009)

banned because you "thought"


----------



## Domination (Sep 21, 2009)

Banned to give me a peace of mind and sleep. I can't let a lunatic like you run scott-free now eh?

Nite to every _other_ follow banner on this thread.


----------



## ca_michelbach (Sep 21, 2009)

banned for going to sleep


----------



## alidsl (Sep 21, 2009)

banned because he was just resting his eyes


----------



## geoflcl (Sep 22, 2009)

Banned for making me sleepy.


----------



## Domination (Sep 22, 2009)

Banned because I have to go to school soon. And I reckon its your fault.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Sep 22, 2009)

Banned because you actually care about going to school soon.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 22, 2009)

Banned for not caring about going to school, an educated mind is needed to give you ability to think freely.


----------



## alidsl (Sep 22, 2009)

Banned because you're right


----------



## Domination (Sep 22, 2009)

Banned because yo thought wrong! I was born witha smart brain with IQ higher than the educated ppl!


----------



## alidsl (Sep 22, 2009)

banned because you haven't told us what your IQ is


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 22, 2009)

banned for wanting to know his IQ


----------



## Domination (Sep 22, 2009)

Banned because it _should_ be low, seeing as the likes of educated men like George Bush don't really have high ones


----------



## ca_michelbach (Sep 22, 2009)

banned because George Bush is a trained monkey, his IQ is irrelevant


----------



## Domination (Sep 22, 2009)

Banned because I have to sleep again. Its 1am, wow.


----------



## ca_michelbach (Sep 22, 2009)

banned because it's only 6 here! time for the simpsons


----------



## Whooosh (Sep 22, 2009)

banned cause its 6.00 here too


----------



## Domination (Sep 22, 2009)

Banned because I sleep too late lately. And I reckon its the fault of your attractiveness


----------



## alidsl (Sep 22, 2009)

banned because I want to ban you


----------



## ca_michelbach (Sep 22, 2009)

banned because i want to ban *YOU!*


----------



## alidsl (Sep 22, 2009)

meh

for banning me i'm banning you


----------



## Whooosh (Sep 22, 2009)

banned for banning because you want to.


----------



## ca_michelbach (Sep 22, 2009)

@alidisl banned because your name contains an annogram for aldi


----------



## tj_cool (Sep 22, 2009)

banned for being to late and having to edit your post


----------



## Whooosh (Sep 22, 2009)

banned cause i have a cool smiley who says you are banned


----------



## alidsl (Sep 22, 2009)

Banned because I stole your smiley


----------



## Whooosh (Sep 22, 2009)

banned because


----------



## alidsl (Sep 22, 2009)

Banned because this is Morgen Freeman


----------



## Acenima (Sep 23, 2009)

banned for talking bout chuck norris


----------



## YayMii (Sep 23, 2009)

banned for not being Chuck Norris


----------



## Domination (Sep 23, 2009)

Banned by Jackie Chan!!!


----------



## alidsl (Sep 23, 2009)

Banned by Crazy frog


----------



## ca_michelbach (Sep 23, 2009)

banned for banning using an annoying abomination


----------



## tijntje_7 (Sep 23, 2009)

Banned for using words i don´t know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (i'm still dutch -.-)


----------



## tj_cool (Sep 23, 2009)

banned


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 24, 2009)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> banned


Banned for linking


----------



## Domination (Sep 24, 2009)

Banned for not zelda-ing to that


----------



## alidsl (Sep 24, 2009)

hehe banned


----------



## ca_michelbach (Sep 24, 2009)

banned for not saying "banned because"


----------



## MegaAce™ (Sep 24, 2009)

banned inb4 domination


----------



## Domination (Sep 24, 2009)

You wanted my good nie ban? How sweet. *blows a good nite.. ban*


----------



## ca_michelbach (Sep 24, 2009)

banned because he needs tucking in too


----------



## alidsl (Sep 24, 2009)

banned, your A large ___________ (fill whatever word you want into that)


----------



## ca_michelbach (Sep 24, 2009)

banned for making my mind imploding from all the things I could fill in, like "God" or "genius"!
and banned for not knowing how to spell "you're"


----------



## BiT.SLEDGE (Sep 25, 2009)

Banned for Grammar Nazi idealistics.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Sep 25, 2009)

Banned for lack of an avatar  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ban whoever points out that I also have no avatar


----------



## tj_cool (Sep 25, 2009)

banned for no sig


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Sep 25, 2009)

Banned because I do


----------



## tj_cool (Sep 25, 2009)

banned because my sig ran away when it saw yours


----------



## Domination (Sep 26, 2009)

Banned for having a wimp as a sig, kick him away


----------



## MegaAce™ (Sep 26, 2009)

Banned for being the #11 banner in this thread


----------



## ca_michelbach (Sep 26, 2009)

banned for trademarking your name


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 26, 2009)

Banned for not trademarking ™


----------



## Domination (Sep 26, 2009)

Banned for using a country's name.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 26, 2009)

Banned for dominating


----------



## Whooosh (Sep 26, 2009)

domination said:
			
		

> Banned for using a country's name.



Banned cause ireland is awesome


----------



## Domination (Sep 26, 2009)

Banned because Singapore is as awesome or more awesome than Ireland. SINGAPORE ROXXOR!


----------



## Whooosh (Sep 26, 2009)

Banned cause ireland rocks more


----------



## Domination (Sep 26, 2009)

Banned because you are not fit to say that. Neither am I fit to say singapore rocks. Because there should be neutrality.

If there was a country with Anarchy, it would rock


----------



## Whooosh (Sep 26, 2009)

Banned for quoting your avatar


----------



## Domination (Sep 26, 2009)

Banned because if I quoted my avatar, it would be "Grey-ish background with a white scale or balance and with the word neutrality all in caps"


----------



## Whooosh (Sep 26, 2009)

banned because my KH patch doesnt work. i mean because saying neutrality is partially quoting your avatar


----------



## Domination (Sep 26, 2009)

Banned because sayng a single word does not quote my avatar because my avatar is not just about one single word. And try hex edit.


----------



## ca_michelbach (Sep 26, 2009)

banned for trying to incorporate KH path help into your posts


----------



## Domination (Sep 26, 2009)

Baned because hex edit isn't patching.


----------



## Whooosh (Sep 26, 2009)

banned because 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 im quoting your avatar


----------



## ca_michelbach (Sep 26, 2009)

banned because I know what hex is (hexadecimal number system, I believe it's base 16)


----------



## Whooosh (Sep 26, 2009)

Banned cause i dont bother hex edting when patching is faster


----------



## ca_michelbach (Sep 26, 2009)

banned for being bone-idol


----------



## Whooosh (Sep 26, 2009)

banned for saying BONE IDOL


----------



## Domination (Sep 26, 2009)

Banned for reminding me of Billy Idol. REBEL YELL!


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 26, 2009)

Banned for wanted neutrality. Ireland has guinness = ROCKS x2


----------



## Domination (Sep 26, 2009)

Banned because I no longer want to believe in neutrality. I NOW BELIEVE IN INDIVIDUAL-ISM!!! A flawed... no... almost retarded ideology but I like it. If only the world and humans worked liek that.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 26, 2009)

Banned for not merging individuality-ism with community-ism, independently they're so much greater than capitalism - combined they would be a driving force, or at least jogging, well maybe powerwalking.


----------



## Domination (Sep 26, 2009)

Banned because your ideologies are always many tads better than mine.


----------



## ca_michelbach (Sep 26, 2009)

banned for not sticking to your principles of nuetrality


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 26, 2009)

Banned for not remaining neutral in this matter.


----------



## Domination (Sep 26, 2009)

Banned because ideology of all kinds is welcome in individual-ism.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 26, 2009)

Banned for bring in ideology in to the game


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 27, 2009)

Banned because without ideology a person is but a clone.


----------



## Domination (Sep 27, 2009)

Banned because having an ideology because of stupid reason makes some one a brainless animal, having an ideology does not make people special, having the ideology that you truely want is what makes humans.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 27, 2009)

Banned because there are no stupid ideologies, if it's stupid it's a belief system - if it's superior it's an ideology.


----------



## Domination (Sep 27, 2009)

Banned because I said stupid reason for believing in an ideology never about ideology being stupid, that means because you see a lot of people joining in or because people close to you join, that is not true ideology.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 27, 2009)

Banned because an ideology is a way of life dedicated to a goal, a belief system is for people who are sheep and need something to follow regardless of it's validity.  That's what I meant!


----------



## Domination (Sep 27, 2009)

Banned because if you truely belief in something, ideology can never be stupid! Immature, childish, not doable, all but just limitations the society places on you, ideology is the guts to believe!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 27, 2009)

Banned because I disagree good sir, Scientology is allegedly an ideology but is in my opinion nothing more than a belief system created by a talentless blackmailing sci-fi writer!


----------



## Domination (Sep 27, 2009)

Banned because scientology is stupid even if people believe it, there are always excpetions.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 27, 2009)

Banned for agreeing with me! (Couldn't come up with a better reason, sorry!)


----------



## Domination (Sep 27, 2009)

Banned for finally being drained of all your creative juices! Old man.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 27, 2009)

Banned for such dirty talk and spreading yet more lies about me you cheeky young hooligan! *shakes cane*


----------



## Domination (Sep 27, 2009)

Banned because old age is catching up with you, you have nothing on me!!!!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 27, 2009)

Banned because I may be old but I still have 18 and 19 year old women lusting after me so I can't complain.


----------



## Domination (Sep 27, 2009)

Banned because thats what is painful. When its within your grasp but you can't get it. OLD!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 27, 2009)

Banned for thinking I can't get it, how do you think I manage to stay looking so young.


----------



## Domination (Sep 27, 2009)

Banned because you aren't young, face it. If Hadrian visited you, you won't even have a puppy left.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 27, 2009)

Banned for not knowing the saying "You're only as old as the girl you're feeling" so I feel None years old, so I don't even have an age.  So there!


----------



## Domination (Sep 27, 2009)

Banned because then the girl will be none years old? Why you, making a woman is not enough and you proceed to rape the foetus in her womb to make yourself feel young?! DIRTY BASTARD PIECE OF SCUM


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 27, 2009)

Banned for not realising that a fetus in the womb makes it a 2  for 1 deal!


----------



## Domination (Sep 27, 2009)

Banned for not realising that the foetus may born pregnant with your child and the child in the foetus may be inseminated by you again and the cycle never stops!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 27, 2009)

Banned for not admitting that that's just smart breeding!


----------



## Domination (Sep 27, 2009)

Banned for not admitting thats just phenomenal incest!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 27, 2009)

Banned for not realising that I live in the countryside, incest isn't frowned upon - it's expected! *ba-dump-tish*


----------



## Domination (Sep 27, 2009)

Banned because incest is bad, jut bad. I am kid, wadduyu expect?!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 27, 2009)

Banned for turning the thread into an episode of The Jerry Springer Show!


----------



## Domination (Sep 27, 2009)

Banned because its more like myth busters, I don't talk about normal incest, its more like an episode of "TrolleyDave and his _phenomenal_ incest insemination of foetus"


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 27, 2009)

Banned for reminding me of just how bloody great I am! If you're gonna do something, you gotta do it with style and flair (even if it's incest!).


----------



## Domination (Sep 27, 2009)

Banned for making it sound liek its perfectly justified.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 27, 2009)

Banned for thinking I justify anything I do, justification is for those with no self-belief.


----------



## Domination (Sep 27, 2009)

Banned with holy water! YOU ARE DEMON!!!!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 27, 2009)

Banned for sounding like my sunday school teacher and my parents!


----------



## Acenima (Sep 27, 2009)

banned for having a xbox


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 27, 2009)

Banned for lying, I have a Xbox360 not a Xbox.  I sold my Xbox.


----------



## Domination (Sep 27, 2009)

Banned because I have Xbox, but I have only played Ninja Gaiden Black and that was halfway...I want to at least play the first halo.

And also banned because your avatar is opposing my idelogy.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 27, 2009)

Banned because it shouldn't be, unless you're a fascist/capitalist in disguise!


----------



## Domination (Sep 27, 2009)

Banned because individualism encourages every single ideology. Ok, there are exceptions, but what you are doing is outright declaring war with me!!!!


----------



## alidsl (Sep 27, 2009)

Banned because you are unique (just like everyone else)


----------



## ca_michelbach (Sep 27, 2009)

banned because what about identical twins?....mmmmm, twins


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 27, 2009)

Banned for mmmmmmmming


----------



## Frog (Sep 27, 2009)

Banned for being a country! (im not racist, just countryist) (and wheres my welcome back frog thread!)


----------



## Domination (Sep 27, 2009)

Banned you as the welcome back


----------



## Frog (Sep 27, 2009)

Banned as i appreciate it!


----------



## Domination (Sep 27, 2009)

Banned for illogical logic, why ban me if you appreciate it? Or is that another new ideology?


----------



## Frog (Sep 27, 2009)

banned as maybe.


----------



## Domination (Sep 27, 2009)

banned as maybe maybe


----------



## Frog (Sep 27, 2009)

banned as no, just no.


----------



## Domination (Sep 27, 2009)

Banned because yes, I am horny, how'd you know?


----------



## Frog (Sep 27, 2009)

Banned as i've just made a terrible mistake and have to get naked leave....FAST.


----------



## Domination (Sep 27, 2009)

Banned becasue you don't have big boobs do you? So don't worry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Wait... Unless you do have them!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 27, 2009)

Banned as you guys are slow without me!


----------



## Injury (Sep 27, 2009)

Banned for having the best hair day on the forums...

I wish I could be _so_ pretty!!!


----------



## ENDscape (Sep 27, 2009)

Banned because sarcasm wont get you anywhere.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 28, 2009)

Banned for stating the obvious, it's buses and taxis that get you places.


----------



## Frog (Sep 28, 2009)

Banned as everything makes so much more sense now *throws away treadmill*


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 28, 2009)

Banned for littering, you filthy litterbug!


----------



## Domination (Sep 28, 2009)

Banned because you are a revolutionary. Revolutionaries have no place to say that.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 28, 2009)

Banned by Trolley with the red/black flag!


----------



## Domination (Sep 28, 2009)

Banned because that old guy should retire from all his ideology stuff and let me take over already. I'll give him retirement grants in gummy bears.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 28, 2009)

banned as Trolley is youngest person here, if we're talking spirit wise!


----------



## Quick-zeno (Sep 28, 2009)

Banned for being a mod, bastad


----------



## Domination (Sep 28, 2009)

Banend for not joining in on any ideology. You should at least be like that old guy TrolleyDave, at least his life has been fufilled by believing in an ideology. That is the power of ideologies.


----------



## Quick-zeno (Sep 28, 2009)

To fuck with it! Banned


----------



## Domination (Sep 28, 2009)

Banned for blasphemy. I AM THE ALL-FATHER OF ALL IDEOLOGY!!! Or _future_ all-father since I'm still so young.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 28, 2009)

Banned as ideologies suck!


----------



## Domination (Sep 28, 2009)

Banned because its false! It sucks because the ideology of yours which involves people having mohawks and having coitous while being exposed to radiation is twisted. There are far better ideologies out there, tis All-Father shalt enlighten thee.

Awww man, I still suck at Olde English.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 28, 2009)

Banned for calling me an old man you cheeky young upstart!


----------



## Domination (Sep 28, 2009)

Banned because old man is old. Or should I say denial man is denial. ALL KNEEL BEFORE THE FORESIGHT OF THE ALL-FATHER!!!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 28, 2009)

Banned for not saying that all good looking blonde women should kneel before me!


----------



## Domination (Sep 28, 2009)

Banned because I hereby make you the god of old age, all blonde women kneel before you to beg you not to take away their age. HAIL THE ALMIGHTY ALL-FATHER, LITTLE DAVE!!!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 28, 2009)

Banned for getting it *almost* right, but then again we can't really expect much more from ya!


----------



## Domination (Sep 28, 2009)

Banned for shallow thinking, little one. You can make all other men in the world, besides me and my loyal Asgardians, old and impotent and you can get the women to craze over you! SUCH IS THE AMAZING THINKING OF THE ALL-FATHER!!! LEARN FROM IT LITTLE ASGARDIAN!!!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 28, 2009)

Banned because 90% of my thoughts are shallow!


----------



## Domination (Sep 28, 2009)

Banned because the All-Father shall train you into a smart asgardian warrior, or even a noble god. Just have faith in me, little one. 

Do I sound like I'm older than you now?


----------



## MegaAce™ (Sep 28, 2009)

I hear you crying "Flame meeee. Ban what was. Stillbanned i haveee become."

You're banned!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 28, 2009)

Who the hell let you back in, you were banned.  I guess I'm just gonna have to ban you again. Now GTFO!


----------



## alidsl (Sep 28, 2009)

Banned because you are disobeying you lifelong ban


----------



## MegaAce™ (Sep 28, 2009)

Banned because you're not better!
Get lost!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 28, 2009)

How dare you speak to somebody I don't even know like that, you sir are banned!


----------



## ca_michelbach (Sep 28, 2009)

banned because it's your fault there's nothing on tv


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 28, 2009)

Banned because there's plenty of stuff on my telly, I downloaded it last night.


----------



## alidsl (Sep 28, 2009)

banned because I can stream Iplayer through my PS3 (new update) so 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I got lots to watch


----------



## Domination (Sep 29, 2009)

Banned because you should be at some ideology meeting instead! Shame on you!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 30, 2009)

Banned because I haven't banned you today!


----------



## Domination (Sep 30, 2009)

Banned for being thordrian's enemy. That guy may be a filthy pervert but at least his name was stolen from our noble asgardian prince!


----------



## ENDscape (Sep 30, 2009)

Banned because thats not even his real name.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 30, 2009)

Banned because uh huh.


----------



## alidsl (Sep 30, 2009)

Banned for not giving a proper reason


----------



## ENDscape (Sep 30, 2009)

How dare you ban trolley???? Your banned for that.


----------



## alidsl (Sep 30, 2009)

I'm banning you for banning me


----------



## ENDscape (Sep 30, 2009)

Gay bans like yours?? Theres a ban for that.


----------



## IchigoNoTenshi (Oct 1, 2009)

How can you possibly ban someone with an avatar of Axel, one of the coolest dudes to ever grace Organisation XIII? 

Banned.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 1, 2009)

Banned for making some kind of reference to a Japanese cartoon I've never heard of.


----------



## Domination (Oct 1, 2009)

Banned because thats probably Norse Mythology! I think Axel was that bitch Thor raped, and organisation xiiiiiiiiii or something liddat was the bunch of whores that Baldr was given by Loki.

Or am I wrong too?


----------



## alidsl (Oct 1, 2009)

Banned because you're arguing about my old Avater 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'm back with a dancing banana


----------



## benbop1992 (Oct 1, 2009)

Banned because no-one knows about Kingdom Hearts.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 1, 2009)

Banned because we know all about Kingdom Hearts, we just don't care!


----------



## Arno (Oct 1, 2009)

Banned for the mention of anything related to Disney. And for the fact that I haven't posted here in several months.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 1, 2009)

Banned for being a lazy git!


----------



## Domination (Oct 2, 2009)

Banned because KingdomHearts has referrence to Norse Mythology too! Roxas was the henchmen of that iant that Odin killed, Loki's father! And Xemnas was that being who had the weird eye of wisdom or something!

Or am I wrong again.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 2, 2009)

Banned for asking me a question on something I know nothing about!


----------



## Domination (Oct 2, 2009)

Banned for not realising the full stop at teh end. That means I was not asking you a question!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 2, 2009)

Banned for asking a rhetorical question!


----------



## Veho (Oct 2, 2009)

Banned for not noticing this is page 1*666*. This thread is evil twice over.


----------



## Domination (Oct 2, 2009)

Banned for banning on Friday. Didn't some religion, catholics or christians or something, not allow the consumption of meat on Friday? Banning me is akin to blasphemy!

Edit: Banned for being faster tahn me.


----------



## Veho (Oct 2, 2009)

Banned for bad reasoning. Banning isn't meat.


----------



## Domination (Oct 2, 2009)

Banned because the All-Father is always right. Banning me is even more blasphemous.


----------



## Veho (Oct 2, 2009)

You are clearly banned.


----------



## Domination (Oct 2, 2009)

Banned without reason. If you really want a reason, its because ALL-FATHER WILLS THEE TO BE BANNED!!!


----------



## Veho (Oct 2, 2009)

The All-Father is willing but the flesh is weak. 

Therefore, NO U.


----------



## IchigoNoTenshi (Oct 2, 2009)

Everyone past my ban to the end of page 1665 is banned for not knowing/caring about Kingdom Hearts.
Plus Veho and Domination get banned again for not being able to ban each other with a reason other than some All-Father crap.


----------



## Domination (Oct 2, 2009)

Banend because All-Father is not crap. You are crap. In fact, a landfill made of crap.


----------



## IchigoNoTenshi (Oct 3, 2009)

Banned because... well... gimme a minute, I'm working on it.


----------



## Domination (Oct 3, 2009)

Banned because I forgot to ban you earlier, but someone like you deserves to be banned!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 3, 2009)

Banned in agreement!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 3, 2009)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Banned in agreement!


Banned for agreeing.


----------



## tj_cool (Oct 3, 2009)

Banned for still having a sig that scares mine


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 3, 2009)

Banned for having a cowardly signature!


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 3, 2009)

Banned for giving me the idea of being a drugs lord.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 3, 2009)

Banned because I did no such thing, look at my face, do I look that type?


----------



## tj_cool (Oct 3, 2009)

Banned for not updating the Know your temps Wiki page

I had to do it myself


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 3, 2009)

Banned because I didn't even know there was a KYT Wiki page! But thanks for sorting it out!


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 3, 2009)

Banned for being a cad and a bounder.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 3, 2009)

Banned for talking such codswallop, you my good man are the cad and bounder.


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 3, 2009)

Banned for finding yet another Thordrian weakness.

codswallop


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 3, 2009)

Banned because I can't adam and eve that.


----------



## tj_cool (Oct 3, 2009)

Banned because Adam and Eve only had 3 sons, so how would they reproduce?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 3, 2009)

Banned because you've never heard of incest?  Why do you think most humans are thick as shit and strange looking?


----------



## Domination (Oct 4, 2009)

Banned because TrolleyDave is the best example. I'm a god from Asgard, so I am the pinnacle of humanoid-like beings.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 4, 2009)

Banned for calling me an inbreed you little upstart, don't make me have to declare war on you.  You've seen my hamster army!


----------



## Domination (Oct 4, 2009)

Banned because I'm not scared of a mere hobo mortal like you! You haven't seen the full force of my einjerjar and asgardians yet!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 4, 2009)

Banned for three zeroes!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 4, 2009)

Aha! Nobody expects the Ban-ish inquisition!


----------



## Domination (Oct 4, 2009)

Banned because I hate education, all educated men should die.


----------



## ca_michelbach (Oct 4, 2009)

banned because you therefore self-hate, you must be educated in order to do the simplest of task.


----------



## Domination (Oct 4, 2009)

Banned because I mean shcool education. All humans are capable of self learning.


----------



## ca_michelbach (Oct 4, 2009)

banned because school is neccesary; if everyone was given the choice to self teach or not, I'm guessing most people would do nothing all day.


----------



## Domination (Oct 4, 2009)

Bnned because what you say is true. But I would like school that lets me choose the level of difficulty.


----------



## IchigoNoTenshi (Oct 4, 2009)

Banned for thinking schools should have difficulty levels. You've been playing your GBA/DS too much.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Oct 4, 2009)

Banned for thinking they shouldn't.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 4, 2009)

Banned as I ain't gonna sign up!!


----------



## Domination (Oct 5, 2009)

Banned because I don't think you still need school....


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 5, 2009)

Banned because I need school!


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 5, 2009)

Banned for reminding me of school.


----------



## tj_cool (Oct 5, 2009)

banned because I'm at school


----------



## Domination (Oct 5, 2009)

Banned because school sucks. Yo suck too. Thats how my equations work.

school = rubbish
tj_cool(school) = tj_cool(rubbish)

I guess school did help me with my equations after all...


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 5, 2009)

Banned as I ain't gonna fuck you!


----------



## Domination (Oct 5, 2009)

Banned for hints of sexul intentions in the post towards a minor... I'm pretty sure that deserves a self-warn, mod of the radioactive winters!


----------



## alidsl (Oct 5, 2009)

banned for attempting to ban a mod


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 5, 2009)

Banned for speaking the truth!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 6, 2009)

Banned for being more awesome than the planet can handle!


----------



## Domination (Oct 6, 2009)

Banned for having so much fail that the earth is gonna overload soon. Global Warming is because of your fiery farts of fail.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 6, 2009)

Banned for bad mouthing me because you;re jealous of just how incredibly awesome I am!


----------



## Domination (Oct 6, 2009)

Banned because no human is awesome. I am a god, so I am awesome.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 6, 2009)

Banned because there are no gods, only weak willed people searching for fairy tales.


----------



## Domination (Oct 6, 2009)

Banned because you are a weak willed human, you think its a fairy tale but its true. Want to see my Gungnir?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 6, 2009)

Banned for sexually harrassing me you dirty young man!


----------



## Domination (Oct 6, 2009)

Banned for having a dirty mind, you desperate and dirty old hobo uncle. I'm the All-Father. Odin has teh Gungnir.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 6, 2009)

Banned for using the words "All-Father", it makes you sound like on of those neighbourhood "uncles" that has to have a sign in their window and follow Megans Law if they live in the USA.


----------



## Domination (Oct 6, 2009)

Banned because thats what Odin is called.... At least in the Marvel comics anyways....


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 6, 2009)

Banned because I don't read Marvel comics, so I wouldn't know, I read comics like Viz.


----------



## Domination (Oct 6, 2009)

Banned because you read viz? Manga? You are too old for that. Old. Man. Uncle.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 6, 2009)

Banned for insulting Viz by calling it manga, there's no characters like Roger Melly, Buster Gonad and Terry Fuckwit in manga comics!


----------



## Domination (Oct 6, 2009)

Banned because.... I dun want to disrespect uncle dave here.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 6, 2009)

Banned for lying, you've never had a problem disrespecting me sunshine!


----------



## Domination (Oct 6, 2009)

Banend because old age ahs made you all jumpy and paranoid, I have always been complimenting you! You forgot? The other day I was just comemntingon how sexy you were... And then how smart you were. You ahve bad memory.... Make me sad.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 6, 2009)

Banned for attempting to use my senile dementia against me!


----------



## Domination (Oct 6, 2009)

Banned because I am not using anything. Especially not against you. Didn't you forget I told you I love you more than Led Zeppelin a few weeks ago?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 6, 2009)

Banned because you love nothing more than Led Zeppelin, well except maybe community-ism.


----------



## Domination (Oct 6, 2009)

Banned because I love a lot of things as much as Led Zeppelin! Aerosmith, Sex Pistols, Rise Against, pr0nz, my family... And most importantly, YOU!!!! Did you forget that I spammed your inbox with love messages last valentine? Man you need a doctor.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 6, 2009)

Banned because I don't need a doctor, I need a, uhm, wait what was that word again, uhm, damnit it's on the tip of my tongue, I'm sure my memory is star... oh look, it's night time.


----------



## Domination (Oct 6, 2009)

Banned because I think you need some Lovin'! I'll give you Whole Lotta Love!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 6, 2009)

Banned as I don't see you being the father of Radioactive Force Ideology!


----------



## Domination (Oct 6, 2009)

Banned as I am the All-Father of ideologies, that means I govern all ideologies. Not that your "ideologies" could really be considered ideologies.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 6, 2009)

Banned because I spent ages downloading the filme Metastase and it's in Croatian and the only subtitles that came with it are Slovenian and I need to take it out on someone!


----------



## Domination (Oct 6, 2009)

Banned because I downlaoded the Twillight movie and it came out in Chinese Subs! The worse part is, I can fucking understand the terrible movie!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 6, 2009)

Banned for downloading Twilight in the first place!


----------



## Domination (Oct 6, 2009)

Banned because I was actually downlaoding the pr0nz movie of TrolleyDave banging a few blondies, but I got tricked!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 6, 2009)

Banned for making this go over 1671 pages 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also banned by making a palindromic post (#25052)


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 6, 2009)

Banned for being smart!


----------



## Domination (Oct 6, 2009)

Banned for banning a Palin supporter.... Oh wait... I remember I saw that word before....


----------



## xalphax (Oct 6, 2009)

late25kpartyban!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 6, 2009)

Banned because I'm politically neutral (and I don't even live in the US)


----------



## blackdragonbaham (Oct 6, 2009)

banned for your aggressive signature


----------



## alidsl (Oct 6, 2009)

banned for playing on Runescape


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 7, 2009)

Banned for cheating at pokemon.


----------



## Domination (Oct 7, 2009)

Banned for being a mob on facebook. Seriously?


----------



## nikkonik3597 (Oct 7, 2009)

Banned for being soooo dominating
>.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 7, 2009)

Banned for being Dommys submissive.


----------



## Domination (Oct 7, 2009)

Banned cos' thous shalt be tis' All-Father's first prey after from the All-Father sleep I awaken. In other words, nice nap!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 7, 2009)

Banned for napping like an old man!


----------



## Domination (Oct 7, 2009)

Banned because my "old men habits" were because of excessive exposure to uncle Dave!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 7, 2009)

Banned because I haven't exposed myself to you yet, the email is still in my outbox.


----------



## Domination (Oct 7, 2009)

Fast ban because of your bad english! Exposure to ypu, if anything perverted, would mean me exposing myself to you. Are you sure you are brit?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 7, 2009)

Banned for insulting me by throwing my lacking of education in my face!


----------



## Domination (Oct 7, 2009)

Banned because lack of education means nothing! School is just a form of government propaganda.


----------



## jamesdiamond (Oct 10, 2009)

Banned for being not banned


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 10, 2009)

Banned for only having one green ribbon


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 10, 2009)

Banned for only having a green ribbon.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 10, 2009)

Banned for copying. Also if you were referring to me, banned because I have 2 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Spoiler



And if you weren't, banned for not referring to me


----------



## ca_michelbach (Oct 10, 2009)

banned because he meant your ribbons are only green whereas his is blue


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 10, 2009)

Banned because I know what he meant  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Banned because he said "a green ribbon" instead of "green ribbons"

Banned because he may have been banning jamesdiamond before I intruded

Banned for being banned 3 times and being careless enough to be banned a 4th time


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 10, 2009)

Banned for getting in the way of the ban I just edited out!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 10, 2009)

Banned for not posting quickly enough!

Banned because you got in my way in the Alphabet Game, but I managed to change the letter and save myself from cyber-humiliation


----------



## ZenZero (Oct 10, 2009)

banned coz your too pore to afford an avatar!


----------



## tj_cool (Oct 10, 2009)

banned for having your name in your sig and avatar


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 10, 2009)

ZenZero said:
			
		

> banned coz *you're* too *poor* to afford an avatar!


Banned for having AWFUL grammar


----------



## Domination (Oct 11, 2009)

Banned because there is no such crap as a brit not having good grammar. Well... Thats except TrolleyDave and Hadrian that is.


----------



## ENDscape (Oct 11, 2009)

Banned because this is the internet.  You don't need to have good grammar.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 11, 2009)

Banned because he could have made an effort (at least pore and poor are the same length)


----------



## Domination (Oct 11, 2009)

Banned because grammar is not important, even if he types "pooooree" it still doesn't matter to him because its insignificant.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 11, 2009)

Banned because I'm not really bothered about it now


----------



## Domination (Oct 11, 2009)

Banned for kicking up a fuss then saying it doesn't matter anymore. Troublemaker.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 11, 2009)

Banned because it wasn't meant to be a fuss 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If it's my fuss, I can end it when I want


----------



## Domination (Oct 11, 2009)

Banned for because its now a tantrum. Trouble child is trouble.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 11, 2009)

Banned for being a member of the Obama Youth Brigade!


----------



## Domination (Oct 11, 2009)

Banned for being a member of the Gordon Brown fan club!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 11, 2009)

Banned for proving that you're brainwashed by the doctrine of Obama!


----------



## ninchya (Oct 11, 2009)

ALL YOU FOOLS ARE BANNED FOR BANNING WACH OTHER SO MUCH AND NOT BEING AZN!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Oct 11, 2009)

Banned for all caps.

inb4 cruise control for cool.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 11, 2009)

Banned for not busting him for being a racist.


----------



## Domination (Oct 12, 2009)

Banned for claiming patriotism when you support Gordon Brown! D:


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 13, 2009)

Banned for trying to avoid people noticing your love for Gordon Brown by making them think it's me.


----------



## Domination (Oct 13, 2009)

Banned because I have not liked a single British ruler since the un-colonization of Singapore. Royalty or government.


----------



## Klavier Gavin (Oct 13, 2009)

^Banned for being to Dominating


----------



## boof222 (Oct 14, 2009)

^banned for looking in my window


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 14, 2009)

Banned for enjoying it!


----------



## Domination (Oct 14, 2009)

Banned for peeping 24/7, an old man needs some decency.


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 17, 2009)

Banned because this should be on the top of the stickys.


----------



## House Spider (Oct 17, 2009)

Banned for not stickying this yourself.


----------



## zuron7 (Oct 18, 2009)

Banned because you are sticky.


----------



## playallday (Oct 19, 2009)

Banned for the stickyness of the post.


----------



## Hatsu (Oct 19, 2009)

Banned for being... banned?


----------



## ENDscape (Oct 20, 2009)

Seriously? Thats the best you can come up with? Banned and use that time to learn better bans.


----------



## Domination (Oct 20, 2009)

banned because you should have used _your_ ban for a better reason. You should use this time to think over it too.


----------



## Klavier Gavin (Oct 20, 2009)

^banned for not knowing who you are


----------



## noobwarrior7 (Oct 21, 2009)

^banned for looking in my window at my birthday suit.


----------



## ENDscape (Oct 21, 2009)

Banned because you pointed at nothing.


----------



## tijntje_7 (Oct 22, 2009)

^banned because i want you to.


----------



## Splych (Oct 23, 2009)

Banned for having a signature... Too bad I don't have one D:


----------



## UnseenHero (Oct 23, 2009)

Band ofr NOT haing a signature


----------



## Domination (Oct 23, 2009)

Banned for so many typing mistakes. I suggest you relook your post. Kthnx.


----------



## Splych (Oct 23, 2009)

Banned for asking for too much.


----------



## tijntje_7 (Oct 23, 2009)

Banned for having an animated avatar ^


----------



## ENDscape (Oct 23, 2009)

Banned because I know youre jealous!


----------



## playallday (Oct 23, 2009)

Banned for having a lame avatar that's less then 11KB!


----------



## benbop1992 (Oct 23, 2009)

Banned for Coming from 'right behind you'.


----------



## Splych (Oct 23, 2009)

Banned for having a partial signature.


----------



## tijntje_7 (Oct 24, 2009)

banned for having moar posts than me.


----------



## ENDscape (Oct 24, 2009)

Nope sorry, but here's a ban. Take it and go.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 24, 2009)

Heres your ban. Bye Bye


----------



## ENDscape (Oct 24, 2009)

What ban? Sorry but you sent it to someone else. But heres a BAN!, take it and dont come back because you're banned!


----------



## alidsl (Oct 25, 2009)

BOOOO... I scared you

for getting scared here's a ban


----------



## ENDscape (Oct 25, 2009)

Banned because I dont need to do anything to ban you.


----------



## Domination (Oct 25, 2009)

Banned with the click of two buttons and a few clicks of the keyboard.


----------



## ENDscape (Oct 25, 2009)

Banned because thats too much work.


----------



## Domination (Oct 25, 2009)

Banned becasue you do that all the time, two buttons being the "add rely" in the thread, and the "add reply" in the replying window.


----------



## ENDscape (Oct 25, 2009)

Banned because I have people to type for me.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 25, 2009)

Banned for having people type for you.


----------



## Hatsu (Oct 25, 2009)

Banned for NOT having people type for you.


----------



## playallday (Oct 27, 2009)

Banned for liking Mario rap crap!


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 27, 2009)

banned for not buying my custom made wii


----------



## playallday (Oct 27, 2009)

Banned for not having a Wii.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 27, 2009)

Banned for being banned.


----------



## Domination (Oct 28, 2009)

Banned for adding rofl into your ban.


----------



## ENDscape (Oct 28, 2009)

Banned for no smileys in your ban


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 28, 2009)

Banned for being too creepy.



Spoiler















 Banned for not being creepy enough after reading this



And ban for myself for making this go to page 1677


----------



## playallday (Oct 28, 2009)

Banned for not 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ing enough.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 28, 2009)

Banned, because I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 in nearly all of my posts.





Spoiler














































































































































Spoiler


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Oct 28, 2009)

banned!


----------



## playallday (Oct 28, 2009)

Banned for banning him!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 28, 2009)

Banned for banning him for banning me.


----------



## ENDscape (Oct 28, 2009)

Banned for banning him for banning the guy that banned you.


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 29, 2009)

BANNEDscape


----------



## Splych (Oct 29, 2009)

BANNED-O


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Oct 31, 2009)

Banned by Babel!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 31, 2009)

Ban ban bobana bonana banana


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 31, 2009)

Banner banner bobanner...


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 31, 2009)

banned for singing a BAN song!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 1, 2009)

Banned for being too sexy!


----------



## Frog (Nov 1, 2009)

Banned for having gay Manly thoughts.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 1, 2009)

Banned for lying to yourself about how sexy you thought Toni looked grabbing the bull by the horns!


----------



## Domination (Nov 1, 2009)

Banned for being in a pony suit for halloween!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 1, 2009)

Banned for confusing me with Linkboy!


----------



## Domination (Nov 1, 2009)

Banned because when I say "pony suit" I meant a four legged costume... Makes you look like a centaur.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 1, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> Banned because when I say "pony suit" I meant a four legged costume... Makes you look like a centaur.


Banned because Minotaur is far scarier...and stronger!


----------



## Hatsu (Nov 1, 2009)

Banned because you *think* Minotaur is far scarier...and stronger!


----------



## Domination (Nov 1, 2009)

Banned because Toni is scarier than a minotaur... Grab the bull's horns


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 1, 2009)

Banned because horns are made to be grabbed


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 1, 2009)

Banned for impantience!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 1, 2009)

Banned for playing with your own self!


----------



## Domination (Nov 1, 2009)

Banned for being an autistic Croatian child.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 1, 2009)

Banned as every autistic child is special about something!


----------



## Mei-o (Nov 1, 2009)

Banned. End of story.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 1, 2009)

Banned as there is always a sequel......to fuck up the story!


----------



## Domination (Nov 1, 2009)

Banned of story.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 1, 2009)

Banned for anti-gravity!


----------



## benbop1992 (Nov 1, 2009)

banned because that ban didn't make sense.


----------



## Domination (Nov 1, 2009)

Banned for not trying hard enough!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 1, 2009)

Banned because all my bans make sense....to clarifly benbop...you see Domination here above me...see his avatar..

Gravity would never let a bodyless hand sty in air and hold a rope like that!

Banned for thinking I'm talking nonesense!

And Domination, Banned for posting in front of me, so I could nicely explain!


----------



## Domination (Nov 1, 2009)

Banned for not knowing abstract paint.neting when you see it!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 1, 2009)

Banned as abstract is just pointless.......It plays with ones mind!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 1, 2009)

DarkRey banned for lurking this thread!


----------



## evandixon (Nov 1, 2009)

Banned for putting "Sexy as HELL!!!" in your sig.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 1, 2009)

Banned for quoting the truth!


----------



## evandixon (Nov 1, 2009)

Banned for banning me!
I mean, uh, Banned for not being in the United States!!!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 2, 2009)

Banned as there is no reason for me to be in  the States!


----------



## Domination (Nov 2, 2009)

Banned because United States has Aerosmith, thats reason enough! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Or do you dare oppose my FACTS?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 2, 2009)

Banned for slacking by not posting the announcement for the KYT sessions the last couple of nights!


----------



## Domination (Nov 2, 2009)

Banned for encouraging theft! And your "nights" are my mornings, I need to go to school, fuck you and your educational crap


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 2, 2009)

Banned for getting lippy!


----------



## benbop1992 (Nov 2, 2009)

banned for not having lips, Because TrollyDave is not human, He's a ROBOT.


----------



## Shinryuji (Nov 2, 2009)

^Banned for having 10 posts too many.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Nov 2, 2009)

You can talk, you have more posts than him. Banned.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 2, 2009)

Banned for tripple 1!!


----------



## Hadrian (Nov 2, 2009)

Banned for not being a Supervisor/Admin already and therefore being able to support my name change fads whenever I want.

Quit killing the internet Pluto!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Nov 2, 2009)

Banned for being too awesome to be summed up by one name.

Seriously, how many have you had?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 2, 2009)

Thordrian said:
			
		

> Banned for not being a Supervisor/Admin already and therefore being able to support my name change fads whenever I want.
> 
> Quit killing the internet Pluto!


Banned because you know I'd change your name every day.....(even if you don't ask for it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

But Costello, Ace and shaun don't want to hand me the power....I believe they're afraid I'll be visiting GBAtemp in Bull thong then!


EDIT: Damn, slow......


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Nov 2, 2009)

Maybe you should threaten to do just that; you'll get promoted in no time  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And banned for being too slow. You can't supervise the Temp without the speed to back you up.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 2, 2009)

Nah, I'm great just as is.....No need for anything more...I like my name Green, suits me!

Banned for now knowing that GREEN IS MY COLOR!!!!


----------



## Shinryuji (Nov 2, 2009)

Banned for having green as your colour!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 2, 2009)

Banned as that was low.....hiding in the bushes, waiting me to post my color, and banning me for it then!!!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Nov 2, 2009)

Maybe we should ban you for not seeing that coming


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 2, 2009)

Banned for not making a legit, counting post in last couple of hours (or even more)


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Nov 3, 2009)

Banned for worrying about him


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 3, 2009)

Banned as I don't worry....I notice!


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Nov 3, 2009)

Banned for.........uh.......for the hell of it


----------



## ENDscape (Nov 3, 2009)

Banned for the....uhm....the heaven of it?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 3, 2009)

Banned for witty comment!


----------



## Domination (Nov 3, 2009)

Banned a mod because it feels awesome. I think on supervisors and above can ban people?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 3, 2009)

Banned because mods can ban to some extent....Supervisors can ban everyone!


----------



## Domination (Nov 3, 2009)

Banned for threatening to use your mod powers on several people on this thread. POWER ABUSE!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 3, 2009)

Banned as you should really know me by now.....I abuse power ONLY when nobody can notice....not obviously like it would be in this situation!


----------



## Mei-o (Nov 3, 2009)

Banned, because you're obviously abusing your power in the wrong manner!


----------



## Domination (Nov 3, 2009)

Banned because you are obviously _exposing_ him in the wrong manner.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 3, 2009)

banned as i don't think I could be more exposed!


----------



## Raika (Nov 3, 2009)

My
1st
Ban
Of
The
Year
2009...

I'm back in the game!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 3, 2009)

Ugh, soon it'll be 2010, and you just started banning?!

Banned for being LATE!!


----------



## Mei-o (Nov 3, 2009)

Better banned late than never!


----------



## Raika (Nov 3, 2009)

I planned on doing my first ban of 09 on december 31st, but meh.
Banned!


----------



## Domination (Nov 3, 2009)

Here comes your second ban of the year, ye piece of shit. Happy New Year, slowpoke.


----------



## Raika (Nov 3, 2009)

Boo, banned for being overly obsessed with Led Zeppelin.


----------



## Mei-o (Nov 3, 2009)

Banned for not coming up with a better reason.


----------



## Raika (Nov 3, 2009)

Banned as your post is ironic.


----------



## Mei-o (Nov 3, 2009)

Banned, because irony is definitely sweet.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 3, 2009)

Banned because ironing is better then irony!


----------



## Domination (Nov 3, 2009)

Banned because how the hell did you two get so fast?! Bastards


----------



## Raika (Nov 3, 2009)

Banned, slowpoke.


----------



## Domination (Nov 3, 2009)

Banned, ye piece of shit. If it has to be like that, I'm at least a Slowking.


----------



## Raika (Nov 3, 2009)

Banned for thinking I was referring to Pokemon.


----------



## Isabelyes (Nov 3, 2009)

banned for not referring to pokemon


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Nov 3, 2009)

Banned for referring to Pokemon.


----------



## Trademark3001 (Nov 3, 2009)

Banned for no important reason


----------



## evandixon (Nov 3, 2009)

banned because I feel like it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




No, because you have "3001" in your username


----------



## Hatsu (Nov 3, 2009)

Banned because thats a stupid reason.


----------



## geoflcl (Nov 3, 2009)

Banned because your opinion is meaningless.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 4, 2009)

Banned as your opinion is less meaning


----------



## Domination (Nov 4, 2009)

Banned because what? "Banned as your opinion *is* less meaning"


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 4, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> Banned because what? "Banned as your opinion *is* less meaning"


Banned because you didn't notice that I simply switched parts of word..... meaningless-less meaning..and kept the rest of the sentence..


----------



## Domination (Nov 4, 2009)

Banned for being smart. I hate smart people, makes me look stupid


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 4, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> Banned for being smart. I hate smart people, makes me look stupid


Banned as I don't think you need me to look stupid 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You're doing quite a job yourself!


----------



## Domination (Nov 4, 2009)

Banned because gee thanks.... WAIT. HEY! Was that an insult?!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 4, 2009)

Banned as I'd never insult you


----------



## Domination (Nov 4, 2009)

Banned as I would never trust anybody with any connections to Hadrian! D:


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 4, 2009)

banned for showing lack of trust to temps staff crew!


----------



## Domination (Nov 4, 2009)

Banned because I am overly obsessed with Hadrian. So I tend to be hostile towards people like _you_


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 4, 2009)

Banned as Hadrian means nothing to me, he's just a piece of meat......casual affair!


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 4, 2009)

Banned for being an Urza fanboy.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 4, 2009)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Banned for being an Urza fanboy.


Banned because yeah right......if you see urza fanboys on loose, I'll be the one leading the crowd.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






....to suicide


----------



## Domination (Nov 5, 2009)

Banned for making the message so obvious.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 6, 2009)

Banned because it's obvious only to those who know how to look properly!


----------



## Domination (Nov 6, 2009)

Banned because I think you are right, I'm just too much of a genius so I found it.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 6, 2009)

Banned as I have no objects on that


----------



## Raika (Nov 6, 2009)

Banned, HOW CAN YOU SLAP!!1!1


----------



## Domination (Nov 6, 2009)

Banned for being a mentally retarded bastard who banned my prey.


----------



## Raika (Nov 6, 2009)

Banned for using harsh words...





your a pice of shit you little bitch from a closet


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 6, 2009)

Banned for crying in this manly game..


----------



## Domination (Nov 6, 2009)

BANNED because I desired passionately to ban you.. forever and ever and ever and ever.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :knife: :sadist:


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 7, 2009)

Banned for bringing a knife to a love affair!


----------



## Domination (Nov 7, 2009)

Banned for thinking I'll ever want to have a love affair on the internets.


----------



## ENDscape (Nov 7, 2009)

Banned because why not?


----------



## Frog (Nov 7, 2009)

Banned because online love affairs always end in spyware...


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 7, 2009)

yes, but you should be happy because its bigger than your e-penis!!




banned


----------



## ENDscape (Nov 7, 2009)

Banned for knowing the size of his e-penis


----------



## Domination (Nov 8, 2009)

Banned for not letting him put it in your e-body!

Or are you saving it for me?


----------



## ENDscape (Nov 8, 2009)

Banned because I am not a whore, try Raika. He might be interested.


----------



## Mei-o (Nov 8, 2009)

REBORN! I will ban with my banning will!


----------



## Domination (Nov 8, 2009)

Banned because KHR is too awesome!!!


----------



## Mei-o (Nov 8, 2009)

Banned because...well, I don't really think it's THAT awesome, I was just using it as somewhat of a pun to ENDscape, yeah...that's about it. Do-hohohoho!


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 8, 2009)

Banned for being pointless


----------



## Domination (Nov 8, 2009)

Banned because you are human!!!


----------



## Frog (Nov 8, 2009)

Banned for being speciest!
Believe it or not, the inferior humans have feelings too...


----------



## Domination (Nov 8, 2009)

Banned because believe it or not, I'm human too!


----------



## Frog (Nov 8, 2009)

Banned as i choose not to believe it.


----------



## Frog (Nov 10, 2009)

Banned for killing the Banned game... How could you Frog!?


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Nov 10, 2009)

Frog said:
			
		

> Banned for killing the Banned game... How could you Frog!?


Banned for always saying "ribbit" but never leave lily.


----------



## Domination (Nov 10, 2009)

Banned because you are not Raiyu!


----------



## Mei-o (Nov 10, 2009)

Banned because non-philosophical circumstances dictated so.


----------



## Domination (Nov 10, 2009)

Banned for being o so random! What has philosophy got to do with this?! D:


----------



## Raika (Nov 10, 2009)

Dying Will Zero Point Breakthrough-BAN!


----------



## Domination (Nov 10, 2009)

Banned for trying to be lame when you are already so fucking fail


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Nov 10, 2009)

Banned because swearing makes Kirby cry...


----------



## Domination (Nov 10, 2009)

Banned because using the adjective "fatass" in front of the noun "forum" makes forum cry too.


----------



## outgum (Nov 11, 2009)

Banned because i dont feel dominated


----------



## Domination (Nov 11, 2009)

Banned because all your political ideals are belong to me.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Nov 11, 2009)

Banned because it actually has 2 Ts, meaning it's not the adjective you're thinking of


----------



## Mei-o (Nov 11, 2009)

Banned for being oh-so-nonsensical.


----------



## Domination (Nov 11, 2009)

Banned because all your bans are belong to me... So from now on, do not post in this thread unless I'm online. because I'm the one destinied to ban your ass for ever and ever.


----------



## Frog (Nov 11, 2009)

Banned for using a bad word!!!!


----------



## Mei-o (Nov 11, 2009)

Banned for banning him! I wasn't able to get my sweet vengeance!


----------



## Frog (Nov 11, 2009)

What the... those post weren't there when i tried to ban him!?
...........
Banned for confusing me!


----------



## Domination (Nov 11, 2009)

Banned for being so last page!


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Nov 11, 2009)

Banned cause last page was _SO_ 2008


----------



## Frog (Nov 11, 2009)

Banned as Last Page is the new black!


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Nov 12, 2009)

Banned cause you don't look good in black.


----------



## Frog (Nov 12, 2009)

Banned as i look good in everything but black.


----------



## Mei-o (Nov 12, 2009)

Banned because you only look good when the place is enveloped in pitch black darkness.


----------



## Minox (Nov 12, 2009)

Banned for eating my lunch.


----------



## benbop1992 (Nov 12, 2009)

Banned for having Lunch.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Nov 12, 2009)

Banned because he didn't have lunch.


----------



## Domination (Nov 13, 2009)

Banned, packed, and ready to be lunch!


----------



## xalphax (Nov 14, 2009)

Banned to be banned.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Nov 14, 2009)

Banned the right measure.


----------



## Domination (Nov 14, 2009)

Banned cos I'm counting bans to get into sleep.

Nite'


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 15, 2009)

Banned. for dominating my pants


----------



## Mei-o (Nov 15, 2009)

Guess who just got banned? HOLAITSYOU!


----------



## Domination (Nov 15, 2009)

Banned-o


----------



## xalphax (Nov 15, 2009)

Banmination


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Nov 15, 2009)

Bannedphax.


----------



## Domination (Nov 15, 2009)

Banned for continuing this act of uncreativity.


----------



## xalphax (Nov 15, 2009)

Banned for combo breaking.


----------



## ENDscape (Nov 16, 2009)

Bannedphax - I'll start again? Why not.


----------



## xalphax (Nov 16, 2009)

Banned because once it's over, it's over.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Nov 16, 2009)

Banned because it's never over until the fat man shouts "Where's my dinner?!"


----------



## xalphax (Nov 16, 2009)

Banned because the fat man is sated.


----------



## Frog (Nov 17, 2009)

Banned as the food was crap and the fat man wants his money back!


----------



## xalphax (Nov 17, 2009)

Banned because he got a coupon.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Nov 17, 2009)

Banned because he went to Go Compare.




Spoiler



Seriously, those adverts concern me...


----------



## Domination (Nov 17, 2009)

Banned for being scared by ads. Wimp.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Nov 17, 2009)

Banned because I said they concerned me, not scared me.


----------



## ENDscape (Nov 17, 2009)

Banned for hiding the truth.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Nov 18, 2009)

Banned because you can't handle the truth.


----------



## Domination (Nov 18, 2009)

Banned because the truth is... DOMINATION.


----------



## Jamstruth (Nov 18, 2009)

Banned for terrible reference to your own name.


----------



## Domination (Nov 19, 2009)

Banned for being jealous.


----------



## Hatsu (Nov 19, 2009)

Banned because I *AM* jealous.


----------



## Domination (Nov 19, 2009)

Banned for hacking someone else's account! You are hatsu and not jealous!


----------



## SamAsh07 (Nov 19, 2009)

Banned for banning an account hacker.


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Nov 21, 2009)

Banned for being a newcomer.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Nov 21, 2009)

Banned for having an extra ribbon. I used to lurk, it's not fair


----------



## iFish (Nov 22, 2009)

banned for banning someone


----------



## MegaAce™ (Nov 22, 2009)

Banned for saying old stuff, etc.


----------



## razorback78 (Nov 23, 2009)

MegaAce™ said:
			
		

> Banned for saying old stuff, etc.


banned for using megaace pics.


----------



## Frog (Nov 23, 2009)

Banned as all the cool kids use megaace pics!


----------



## Domination (Nov 23, 2009)

Banned as you don't use them. I ban uncool kids.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Nov 23, 2009)

Banned because I ban cool kids who ban uncool kids.


----------



## Domination (Nov 23, 2009)

Banned because I don't use megaace pics either, so I'm uncool, so I'm unbanned!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Nov 23, 2009)

Banned because I don't use them either


----------



## ENDscape (Nov 24, 2009)

*B*anned!


----------



## Sheimi (Nov 24, 2009)

Banned for giving me a Bidoof


----------



## Hop2089 (Nov 24, 2009)

banned for not burning the Bidoof.


----------



## Uzumakijl (Nov 24, 2009)

Banned for ignoring my pm


----------



## Domination (Nov 24, 2009)

Banned for not living in Singapore.


----------



## Uzumakijl (Nov 24, 2009)

Banned for liking L'Arc~en~Ciel too


----------



## Domination (Nov 24, 2009)

Banned because I much prefer English Rock over J-Rock even if I like L'Arc.


----------



## Uzumakijl (Nov 25, 2009)

Banned cause i think normal rock is better than j-rock too


----------



## xalphax (Nov 25, 2009)

Banned because rock rocks in rock paper scissors!


----------



## Domination (Nov 25, 2009)

Banned because The Rock uses Rock Bottom on you.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Nov 25, 2009)

Banned because Paper beats Dwayne.


----------



## ENDscape (Nov 25, 2009)

Banned because paperplane.


----------



## xalphax (Nov 26, 2009)

Banned because plain paper.


----------



## Domination (Nov 26, 2009)

Banned because toilet paper.


----------



## xalphax (Nov 26, 2009)

Banned because


----------



## Frog (Nov 26, 2009)

Banned as toilet paper is just holding man back.


----------



## Domination (Nov 26, 2009)

Banned because toilet paper is an obstacle of human evolution.


----------



## xalphax (Nov 26, 2009)

Banned because there are many substitutes for toilet paper!


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 27, 2009)

Banned as a copy of Twilight is one of them


----------



## Domination (Nov 28, 2009)

Banned as a copy of Twilight will corrode your ass because it sucks too much! D:


----------



## Hatsu (Nov 28, 2009)

Banned because you speak the truth.


----------



## Uzumakijl (Nov 28, 2009)

Banned for erasing the "mthrnite likes this" thingy after he closed one of your topics!


----------



## Domination (Nov 28, 2009)

Banned because facebook is teh shitz.


----------



## Uzumakijl (Nov 28, 2009)

Banned because i.domination was teh shitz


----------



## Hatsu (Nov 28, 2009)

Uzumakijl said:
			
		

> Banned for erasing the "mthrnite likes this" thingy after he closed one of your topics!



Banned because 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


mthrnite likes this.


----------



## Domination (Nov 28, 2009)

Uzumakijl said:
			
		

> Banned because i.domination was teh shitz



Banned because it was i.Domination.


----------



## Uzumakijl (Nov 28, 2009)

Hatsu said:
			
		

> Banned because
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Banned because that doesn't changes the fact he was teh shitz


----------



## ENDscape (Nov 28, 2009)

banned for double ban


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 28, 2009)

Peek-a-BAN!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 29, 2009)

Go and shove it BAN!


----------



## Domination (Nov 29, 2009)

SHOVELBAN!!!!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 29, 2009)

hammerBAN!


----------



## Hehe Moo (Nov 29, 2009)

Wow this thread is still going-ban?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 29, 2009)

Obviously yes BAN!


----------



## Hehe Moo (Nov 29, 2009)

I've missed banned you Toni.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 29, 2009)

It's surely good to see BAN you here after some time Hehe Moo!


----------



## xalphax (Nov 29, 2009)

Good to ban you too!!


----------



## Domination (Nov 29, 2009)

You should have thank me for this ban even though thanksgiving is over.


----------



## xalphax (Nov 29, 2009)

Thankyouban!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 30, 2009)

Ban your flag!


----------



## Hatsu (Nov 30, 2009)

Ban your avatar!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 30, 2009)

Ban your sig!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 30, 2009)

Come and 'ave a BAN if you think you're 'ard enuff!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 30, 2009)

I'd have a BAN with you my friend any day, at any time!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 30, 2009)

Here you go mate, one good ban for one good man!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 30, 2009)

Well, to be honest, it's a bit too hot here, should we go to Bantanamo Bay, and relax for a bit? Together?!


----------



## xalphax (Nov 30, 2009)

Good morning ban!


----------



## Domination (Nov 30, 2009)

Banned cos its the evening now. Oh but I just realsied the forum clock is faster by 1 hour, has that got something to do with the daylight settings thing?


----------



## xalphax (Nov 30, 2009)

Timezoneban!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 30, 2009)

http:/ /girugalol.myban.com


----------



## Domination (Nov 30, 2009)

Non-radioactive ban.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 30, 2009)

Blasphemy BAN!


----------



## Domination (Nov 30, 2009)

Plutonij is dominated and ready to be banned.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 30, 2009)

Domination is radiated and ready to be banned.


----------



## Domination (Nov 30, 2009)

Banned for thinking you can radiate me after being dominated by me. You aren't even radiation... There isn't even radiation on gbatemp!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 30, 2009)

Banned for thinking this is a silly word game! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's serious!!!!!


----------



## Domination (Nov 30, 2009)

Banned as I'm serious as fuck, I can destroy your trophy shelf to prove my seriousness.


----------



## xalphax (Nov 30, 2009)

Banned as I can be serious too!


----------



## Domination (Nov 30, 2009)

Banned as I am as serious as serious can get!


----------



## xalphax (Nov 30, 2009)

Banned because... why so serious?


----------



## Domination (Nov 30, 2009)

Banned because you are the more serious one, I was joking, but you were serious enough to take it for real.


----------



## ericling (Nov 30, 2009)

Banned because you make other's take so serious!


----------



## xalphax (Nov 30, 2009)

Banned because I lost a bet.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 1, 2009)

Bet I lost a BAN!


----------



## Hatsu (Dec 1, 2009)

Bet I give a BAN!


----------



## Domination (Dec 1, 2009)

I ban you both!


----------



## ENDscape (Dec 1, 2009)

I ban you all!!!


----------



## xalphax (Dec 1, 2009)

I ban whoever is left... and that is YOU!


----------



## Domination (Dec 1, 2009)

No YOU. Banned.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 1, 2009)

No U BAN


----------



## Domination (Dec 1, 2009)

F U BAN

Edit: What a coincidence, I saw your post right after you posted it and posted only 1 minute later!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 1, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> F U BAN
> 
> Edit: What a coincidence, I saw your post right after you posted it and posted only 1 minute later!


Banned for thinking that you can simply barge in here and post one minute after me!!!!!!!


----------



## Veho (Dec 1, 2009)

Banned for not visiting GBA TMW any more.


----------



## Domination (Dec 1, 2009)

Banned because Pizza Hut's standard dropped.


----------



## xalphax (Dec 1, 2009)

Standard ban


----------



## Frog (Dec 1, 2009)

irregular ban


----------



## Domination (Dec 1, 2009)

Metronomic ban.


----------



## xalphax (Dec 1, 2009)

Outlier ban


----------



## Domination (Dec 1, 2009)

Outrider ban.


----------



## Mr. Waffle (Dec 1, 2009)

Innerly ban


----------



## Domination (Dec 1, 2009)

Ban because _inner_ is giving me some *beautiful thoughts*.


----------



## Mr. Waffle (Dec 1, 2009)

Banned because thats not allowed on this forum (I think 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## xalphax (Dec 1, 2009)

Banned because sometimes I have the impression the normal forum rules do not apply in this thread, or even in the EOF.


----------



## Mr. Waffle (Dec 1, 2009)

Banned for being correct


----------



## Domination (Dec 2, 2009)

Banned because the rules do apply, just that Plutonij is too slack!


----------



## xalphax (Dec 2, 2009)

banned because you have such a nice round member no.


----------



## Mr. Waffle (Dec 2, 2009)

Banned for slaying pony's


----------



## Domination (Dec 2, 2009)

Banned for loving waffles!


----------



## Mr. Waffle (Dec 2, 2009)

Banned for loving them too!


----------



## prowler (Dec 2, 2009)

banned for thinking every day is waffle day.


----------



## Domination (Dec 2, 2009)

Banned for being XXX rated!


----------



## prowler (Dec 2, 2009)

Banned because that joke has been made before


----------



## Domination (Dec 2, 2009)

Banned because I don't care! I'm the ghost of tempmas domination! I am awesome! I AM OMNIPOTENT!


----------



## prowler (Dec 2, 2009)

Banned for attempting to dominate the gbatemp world!


----------



## Domination (Dec 2, 2009)

Banned because you are british. British men


----------



## prowler (Dec 2, 2009)

banned for loving British men!


----------



## Domination (Dec 2, 2009)

Banned because the Brits are teh awesome.


----------



## Mr. Waffle (Dec 2, 2009)

Banned for being a ghost of tempmas


----------



## prowler (Dec 2, 2009)

Banned for not banning people us before.


----------



## Domination (Dec 2, 2009)

Banned for not being a ghost of tempmas, we are awesome. Unless you wanna be santa's elf.


----------



## prowler (Dec 2, 2009)

Banned for killing the thread


----------



## xalphax (Dec 2, 2009)

banned because this thread is immortal!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 2, 2009)

Banned as the thread still needs 7305 pages.


----------



## xalphax (Dec 2, 2009)

banned because we are on our way!


----------



## prowler (Dec 2, 2009)

Banned for reasons above.


----------



## xalphax (Dec 2, 2009)

Banned for the heck of it.


----------



## prowler (Dec 2, 2009)

Banned for having 1,128 posts!


----------



## xalphax (Dec 2, 2009)

banned for posting 7 times per day!


----------



## prowler (Dec 2, 2009)

Banned for *still* having 1,128 posts!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 2, 2009)

Banned for changing your avatar at least twice within a week.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 2, 2009)

Banned, because at this very point, your avatar failed to load!


----------



## zlac (Dec 2, 2009)

Banned for being from a country that nobody knows about.


----------



## prowler (Dec 2, 2009)

Banned for not knowing what and where Croatia is!


----------



## geoflcl (Dec 2, 2009)

Banned for posting twice on the same page of this thread.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 2, 2009)

Banned for no visual identity!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 2, 2009)

Banned because I have no avatar.


----------



## xalphax (Dec 2, 2009)

uber confidential prototype test ban


----------



## Delta517 (Dec 2, 2009)

xalphax said:
			
		

> uber confidential prototype test ban



Banned for doing a "uber confidential prototype test ban"


----------



## xalphax (Dec 2, 2009)

you were not supposed to see that! ban!


----------



## ENDscape (Dec 3, 2009)

Banned because its been leaked


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Dec 3, 2009)

You is not going to be ban by me but be GANON BAN by the admins of this site


----------



## ENDscape (Dec 3, 2009)

WHAT THE [email protected]# ban


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 3, 2009)

BAN inb4 Canonbeat234


----------



## ENDscape (Dec 3, 2009)

Banb4in


----------



## Uzumakijl (Dec 3, 2009)

Yo dawg, I heard you like banning people, so i put a ban in your bans so you can enjoy your ban while you ban.


----------



## Domination (Dec 3, 2009)

I gotta ban the ban!


----------



## Mr. Waffle (Dec 3, 2009)

That equals an unban! But banned anyway


----------



## Domination (Dec 3, 2009)

Banned Be Thy Name!


----------



## xalphax (Dec 3, 2009)

Classic case of Banmination


----------



## prowler (Dec 3, 2009)

Banned for having one more page in this thread.


----------



## xalphax (Dec 3, 2009)

Banned because I have different forum settings, no new page for me.


----------



## Domination (Dec 3, 2009)

Banned because I think I love you. Not


----------



## prowler (Dec 3, 2009)

Banned for loving him


----------



## Domination (Dec 3, 2009)

Banned because the messqage is sublimal! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



There are hidden words in white, highlight to read them. Oh but I guess you wouldn't know since you wouldn't know there are words here either! =P


----------



## prowler (Dec 3, 2009)

Banned for being a ninja.


----------



## Domination (Dec 3, 2009)

Banned as I'm not a ninja, I'm the Ghost of Tempmas Domination.


----------



## prowler (Dec 3, 2009)

Banned for repeating that you are the ghost of tempmas


----------



## xalphax (Dec 3, 2009)

banned because, can i be a ghost too?


----------



## Domination (Dec 3, 2009)

No, I am not THE ghost of tempmas, I'm A ghost of tempmas. Like the Ghost of Christmas, where there are past, present and future, there are also multiple ghosts of tempmas.

Banned because... FUCK YOU. For intercepting my ban.


----------



## prowler (Dec 3, 2009)

Banned for not banning.

Banned because you edited


----------



## xalphax (Dec 3, 2009)

banned for the rapid fire bans.


----------



## Domination (Dec 3, 2009)

Banned for shotgun banning.


----------



## prowler (Dec 3, 2009)

Banned for banning someone with a shotgun


----------



## Domination (Dec 3, 2009)

Banzooka fire away!!!


----------



## prowler (Dec 3, 2009)




----------



## Domination (Dec 3, 2009)

NO U


----------



## prowler (Dec 3, 2009)




----------



## xalphax (Dec 3, 2009)

banned for the greater good!


----------



## Domination (Dec 3, 2009)

Banned for not knowing the form of ban called *THE PERMA BAN*


----------



## prowler (Dec 3, 2009)

Banned for bold intimidating font.


----------



## xalphax (Dec 3, 2009)

back to some bans with more taste:

chocolate ban!


----------



## Domination (Dec 3, 2009)

Banned with salt and pepper!


----------



## prowler (Dec 3, 2009)

Banned with soy sauce!


----------



## Domination (Dec 3, 2009)

Banned because dean, Imma gonna let you finish, but BBQ sauce is the best sauce of all time. OF ALL TIME.


----------



## prowler (Dec 3, 2009)

Banned because BBQ sauce is horrible


----------



## xalphax (Dec 3, 2009)

banned because it needs more monosodium glutamate


----------



## Domination (Dec 3, 2009)

Banned because BBQ sauce is much more awesome than you, That is a scientific fact.


----------



## xalphax (Dec 3, 2009)

banned because where is your BBQ source for that fact?


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 3, 2009)

Banned for awful pun.


----------



## prowler (Dec 3, 2009)

Banned for joining in


----------



## xalphax (Dec 3, 2009)

banned because it serves its purpose


----------



## Domination (Dec 3, 2009)

Banned because I NEED MOAR BBQ SAUCE! Haven't had any for quite some time already... Its definitely better than ketchup.


----------



## hatredg0d (Dec 3, 2009)

banned for dissin on ketchup.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 3, 2009)

Banned for spreading hate!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 3, 2009)

Banned for spreading butter!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 4, 2009)

Banned because, better butter then legs!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 4, 2009)

Banned for saying such an outrageous thing!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 4, 2009)

Banned because I haven't specified that the same statement doesn't work with female gender!


----------



## geoflcl (Dec 4, 2009)

Banned, because it's always been my dream to ban a Global Moderator.


----------



## xalphax (Dec 4, 2009)

banned because you have no dreams left now!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 4, 2009)

Banned for killing the ponies!


----------



## playallday (Dec 4, 2009)

Banned for liking the ponies.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 4, 2009)

You really need to request a username change, because now you're bannedallday.


----------



## Domination (Dec 4, 2009)

Banned because you really need to make an app which I can use to ban this irritating member called TrolleyDave


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 4, 2009)

Banned for calling me irritating, I'm not a rash.  I'm outright annoying!


----------



## Domination (Dec 4, 2009)

Banned because you aren't rash but you are a thorn in the neck. So that what makes you irritating.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 4, 2009)

Banned because your post made me put on The Eurythmics.  Although not really a good reason to ban, The Eurythmics are great!


----------



## Domination (Dec 4, 2009)

Banned as I don't know what is an "Eurythmic", sounds like something erotic.


----------



## geoflcl (Dec 4, 2009)

Banned, for using obscure words to get your sick kicks.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 4, 2009)

Banned for not knowing that Dommy gets his kicks from fantasising about me and the British Prime Minister!


----------



## Domination (Dec 4, 2009)

Banned because I don't know what you are talking about!


----------



## hatredg0d (Dec 4, 2009)

banned for being lost.


----------



## xalphax (Dec 4, 2009)

banned so i can say "hi".

hi!


----------



## Domination (Dec 4, 2009)

Banned so I can get high!


----------



## xalphax (Dec 4, 2009)

I was about to ban you, but then i got high.


----------



## Domination (Dec 4, 2009)

Banned because you could get high _and_ ban me at the same time!


----------



## Hatsu (Dec 4, 2009)

Banned because he's _already_ high!


----------



## Domination (Dec 4, 2009)

Banned because you are not British!


----------



## prowler (Dec 4, 2009)

Banned because a guest is viewing this topic!


----------



## xalphax (Dec 4, 2009)

be my guest... and banned!


----------



## Domination (Dec 4, 2009)

Banned for not tracking the IP and see if the guest is British! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





You failureofabritishxxczx

Banned for intercepting my ban. But still great job, for banning that piece of shit lame excuse for a British!


----------



## canx13 (Dec 5, 2009)

banned because you cant dominate me


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 5, 2009)

Banned for not having any new posts in here for over a day.


----------



## xalphax (Dec 6, 2009)

banned because you guys have been pretty lazy the last days!


----------



## Domination (Dec 7, 2009)

Banned for being sexually hyper active


----------



## Uzumakijl (Dec 7, 2009)

Banned cause you didn't really wanted to use the 
	
	



```
[s][/s]
```
tags.


----------



## rikuumi (Dec 7, 2009)

banned because we have same post count


----------



## xalphax (Dec 7, 2009)

banned because not anymore!


----------



## Domination (Dec 7, 2009)

Banned because you and I are of different genders. Just to make it clear, I'm male.


----------



## xalphax (Dec 7, 2009)

banned because you can do better than that!


----------



## Domination (Dec 7, 2009)

Banned because my very existence is already superior to yours!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 7, 2009)

Banned because Domination by name doesn't mean Domination by nature.


----------



## Domination (Dec 7, 2009)

Banned because I dominate by nature thats why I am Domination by name.


----------



## playallday (Dec 8, 2009)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> You really need to request a username change, because now you're bannedallday.


Banned because you can't change your username anymore!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Dec 8, 2009)

Banned for not having a Tempmas Avatar


----------



## prowler (Dec 9, 2009)

Banned because he might not have the time


----------



## xalphax (Dec 9, 2009)

banned because i added you as a friend


----------



## prowler (Dec 9, 2009)

Banned because i added you too


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Dec 9, 2009)

Banned for putting too many X's inside your title.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 9, 2009)

Banned for having sequential numbers.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Dec 9, 2009)

Banned for not being the first 'ProtoKun'


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 9, 2009)

Banned because in a way I was. I made the name myself. Now I must find any other imitations and "deal" with them.


----------



## How Original (Dec 9, 2009)

Banned for not being as Original as me!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 9, 2009)

Banned because I was original. And where's Originality?


----------



## How Original (Dec 9, 2009)

Banned because... Because... Because... Oh there's too much pressure!!!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 9, 2009)

Banned because Mr. Waffle hasn't posted yet.



Spoiler



WE KNOW YOU'RE THERE!!!11!1





Spoiler


----------



## How Original (Dec 9, 2009)

Spoiler



Mr. Waffle is watching our every move


Oh and... Banned because of "dealing with imitators" they're just fans...


----------



## prowler (Dec 9, 2009)

Banned for spoilers.


----------



## CasperH (Dec 9, 2009)

deanxxczx said:
			
		

> Banned for spoilers.


Banned for being an ass


----------



## How Original (Dec 9, 2009)

@ deanxxczx
Banned for destroying innocent Bob-ombs...


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 9, 2009)

Banned because only the pink Bob-ombs are innocent. Or maybe I should ban you as it is exploding in your signature.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Dec 9, 2009)

Banned for arguing about originality and bob-ombs!


----------



## Hybris (Dec 9, 2009)

Banned for not having a worthy signature .
>O


----------



## geoflcl (Dec 9, 2009)

Banned for making fun of his sig, without offering to help.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 9, 2009)

Hybris: Banned for having 0 posts yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You joined an hour ago, you should have spammed the place up by now


----------



## alidsl (Dec 9, 2009)

Banned for not following the RULEZZZ


----------



## Hybris (Dec 9, 2009)

Banned for being a dancing banana with a santa hat .
=O


----------



## xalphax (Dec 9, 2009)

i think a ban is in order


----------



## ENDscape (Dec 9, 2009)

Would you like to super size your ban to a banhammer?


----------



## xalphax (Dec 9, 2009)

banned for asking, well, OF COURSE!

hit me!


----------



## Frog (Dec 10, 2009)

Banned as you can't afford to supersize your ban.


----------



## xalphax (Dec 10, 2009)

banned because i saved 3 weeks worth of allowance!


----------



## prowler (Dec 10, 2009)

*BANNED* For sharing information >->


----------



## Uzumakijl (Dec 10, 2009)

Banned for super size ban.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 10, 2009)

Banned for supersize ban with extra banning sauce and a supersized banshake, don't skimp on the ban.


----------



## Hybris (Dec 11, 2009)

Banned for extreme detail .
=S


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 11, 2009)

Banned for posting in this thread without writing a letter to me telling me why I am great


----------



## CannonFoddr (Dec 11, 2009)

Banned for thinking you're great (unless you're a great A***hole)


----------



## Domination (Dec 11, 2009)

Banned because you are the greatest I see here!

Cats are awesome btw.


----------



## Uzumakijl (Dec 11, 2009)

I got high so i can ban you


----------



## xalphax (Dec 11, 2009)

banned because that sounds ZOMG ILLEGAL!


----------



## playallday (Dec 11, 2009)

Banned because everything is illegal!


----------



## xalphax (Dec 11, 2009)

banned because EVERYTHING should be legal that does not physically harm somebody.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 11, 2009)

Banned for making sense


----------



## Frog (Dec 12, 2009)

Banned as i don't like a world where people can steal a car or burn down my house as long as i'm not inside.


----------



## Hatsu (Dec 12, 2009)

Banned because I DO like a world like that. (if it isn't my house  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )


----------



## xalphax (Dec 12, 2009)

Banned because how about the ten commandments? those would suffice, who needs books with thousands of pages with laws?


----------



## Xarsah16 (Dec 12, 2009)

Banned, because your username can be mistaken for the word "xanax" when scrolling quickly through a page. (Yeah, that was my initial thought.)


----------



## Domination (Dec 12, 2009)

Banned because my hard rock falsetto imitation makes me sound like a 40 year old high pitch transvestite.


----------



## xalphax (Dec 12, 2009)

banned because i hope that is not your mp3 Tempmas entry.


----------



## Domination (Dec 12, 2009)

Banned because of course I'm not so shameless, I wouldn't enter it since I don't know how to sing... properly... with my falsetto.. I just felt like singing while listening to AC/DC


----------



## xalphax (Dec 12, 2009)

banned because you are so honest, i like that.


----------



## Domination (Dec 12, 2009)

Banned because, how about instead of liking _it_, you like _me_? :3


----------



## xalphax (Dec 12, 2009)

banned because of course i like you!

there is hardly anyone i dislike on gbatemp!


----------



## Domination (Dec 12, 2009)

Banned because I don't mean like like, I mean love like like.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 12, 2009)

Banned for using the creep emoticon


----------



## CannonFoddr (Dec 12, 2009)

Banned for just being a creep


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 12, 2009)

:banned:


----------



## xalphax (Dec 12, 2009)

welcome to banada. population: you!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Dec 12, 2009)

Banned for not following rules & not having 'Banned' in your post

Self-Banned for not reading the post correctly


----------



## Domination (Dec 13, 2009)

Banned for fail.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 13, 2009)

Banned for win.


----------



## Domination (Dec 13, 2009)

Banned for stating the obvious.


----------



## xalphax (Dec 13, 2009)

banned because it has been a pretty slow day in the EOF!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 13, 2009)

Banned for being a slow EoF day, but still not replying in my Hadrian thread.


----------



## xalphax (Dec 13, 2009)

banned because i did reply!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 13, 2009)

Banned because I know you did, but I'm talking to everyone else.


----------



## prowler (Dec 13, 2009)

banned because the quote in your sig made me lol.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 13, 2009)

Banned because I only added it a little while ago.


----------



## xalphax (Dec 13, 2009)

banned for flashy avatar giving me seizures.


----------



## jeremy506 (Dec 13, 2009)

Detention on Monday.


----------



## xalphax (Dec 13, 2009)

banned because that is not a legitimate ban.


----------



## ENDscape (Dec 13, 2009)

Banned because its not a ban at all..


----------



## Domination (Dec 14, 2009)

Banned because none of us can do legimate bans. Everyone here is a mod wannnabe.


----------



## xalphax (Dec 14, 2009)

banned for confronting me with reality!


----------



## Domination (Dec 14, 2009)

Banned because I prefer escaping reality


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 14, 2009)

You're banned. Not more, not less.


----------



## xalphax (Dec 14, 2009)

hey, MegaAce! long time no ban!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 14, 2009)

Banned because I was on a ban withdrawal. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And hey back.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 14, 2009)

Banned you bitch, for the sake of my 400th ban in this thread! Oh shi-


----------



## xalphax (Dec 14, 2009)

banned because we don't do selfbans in here!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 14, 2009)

Banned because you lied. I did.


----------



## playallday (Dec 14, 2009)

Banned for lying about lies!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Dec 14, 2009)

Banned for not seeing the self-ban on the previous page


----------



## xalphax (Dec 14, 2009)

banned because when we have another slow day in the EOF i will spam-self-ban until someone breaks my combo.


----------



## playallday (Dec 14, 2009)

Banned for... for... for...  Well, I can't think of anything so I'll ban you for the heck of it!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 14, 2009)

Banned because I'm running out of ideas too.

*Posts merged*

Banned for the sake of Tempmas!


----------



## alidsl (Dec 14, 2009)

Banned because you've run out of ideas


----------



## xalphax (Dec 14, 2009)

banned because that is normal, after 25k bans its hard to be original.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 14, 2009)

Banned for not saying that earlier.


----------



## Domination (Dec 15, 2009)

Banned because I'm as original as you can get!


----------



## xalphax (Dec 15, 2009)

banned because you are probably copied!


----------



## Domination (Dec 15, 2009)

Banned because I'm so awesome, I can't be copied!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 15, 2009)

Big bad Birthday ban!


----------



## Domination (Dec 15, 2009)

Banned because I accept your sincerity... in return with a BAN!!!!


----------



## xalphax (Dec 15, 2009)

well HAPPY BIRTHDAY BAN!


----------



## Domination (Dec 15, 2009)

Banned for thinking I would just accept a ban for my birthday and no blessings.


----------



## xalphax (Dec 15, 2009)

banned because you are older than me


----------



## Domination (Dec 15, 2009)

Banned because age means nothing, its just another form of classification for the government and the law. You sound more matured and burnt out than me, spiritually and intellectually.


----------



## Frog (Dec 15, 2009)

Frog unlocked 200 posts achievement ban!
that makes 200 boring posts and 912 EOF TA posts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...considering i've been here for almost a year and a half, that's pretty low....


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 15, 2009)

Ban Domination because I'm older than him


----------



## xalphax (Dec 15, 2009)

banned because i wonder who is our oldest and youngest user on here.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 15, 2009)

Banned because Rayder is 41, but there are some other users who lie about their age.


----------



## xalphax (Dec 15, 2009)

banned because many are also lying about their gender.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 15, 2009)

Banned, because you dont wanna know why.


----------



## xalphax (Dec 15, 2009)

banned because i already know http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=196592

"other".... ewwww....


----------



## prowler (Dec 15, 2009)

Banned for linking.


----------



## Domination (Dec 16, 2009)

Banned for not zeldaing in response!


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 16, 2009)

Banned for firing a ganon


----------



## Frog (Dec 16, 2009)

Banned for living in the same state as me you stalker!!!


----------



## xalphax (Dec 16, 2009)

banned because where is your pony?


----------



## Frog (Dec 16, 2009)

Banned as F.R.O.G is actually an anagram for Frogpony.
...i miss the power that was my sig...


----------



## xalphax (Dec 16, 2009)

banned because i know what really happened...


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 16, 2009)

Banned because the truth is out there!


----------



## Frog (Dec 16, 2009)

Banned as the truth is everywhere but here!!


----------



## xalphax (Dec 16, 2009)

banned because in every lie is a little bit of the truth


----------



## WildWon (Dec 16, 2009)

Banned for lying.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 16, 2009)

Banned because I have 399 posts


----------



## prowler (Dec 16, 2009)

Banned for not having 400 posts.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 16, 2009)

Banned because I do


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Dec 16, 2009)

Banned for your silly pixelized avatar.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Dec 16, 2009)

Banned for .... What the hell is that avatar suppose to be ???


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 16, 2009)

Banned because it's not _supposed_ to be anything!


----------



## prowler (Dec 16, 2009)

Banned for italic font.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 16, 2009)

Banned for HTML


----------



## ENDscape (Dec 16, 2009)

Banned for emoticon


----------



## prowler (Dec 16, 2009)

BAnned for no emoticon


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 16, 2009)

Banned for double caps.


----------



## prowler (Dec 16, 2009)

Banned for grammar correcting


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 16, 2009)

Banned for quick reply.


----------



## prowler (Dec 16, 2009)

Banned for fast reply


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 16, 2009)

Five-minute interval ban.


----------



## prowler (Dec 16, 2009)

Ban.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 16, 2009)

Double ban.


----------



## prowler (Dec 16, 2009)

Banned because there is a guest reading, and i'm going to watch TV.


----------



## ENDscape (Dec 17, 2009)

Banned because you should be studying


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 17, 2009)

Banned because studying is for geeks


----------



## FISHY_au (Dec 17, 2009)

banned because only noobs say geeks.


----------



## Frog (Dec 17, 2009)

Banned because only noobs say noobs.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 17, 2009)

Banned for not being a noob


----------



## FISHY_au (Dec 17, 2009)

banned for not being a not not noob.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 17, 2009)

Banned for not making sense


----------



## Domination (Dec 17, 2009)

Banned because you have all been charmed senseless by my awesomeness!!!!


----------



## FISHY_au (Dec 17, 2009)

Banned for being far to awesome for GBAtemp. it can not handle your epicness.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Dec 17, 2009)

banned for having a ripoff Caduceus as your avatar.


----------



## Uzumakijl (Dec 17, 2009)

Banned spamming and praising.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Dec 17, 2009)

Banned for a mis-fired ban.


----------



## FISHY_au (Dec 17, 2009)

banned for banning people who mis-fire.


----------



## Domination (Dec 17, 2009)

Banned because I almost misfired some load on you


----------



## FISHY_au (Dec 17, 2009)

banned for not mis-firing your load on me.


----------



## Uzumakijl (Dec 17, 2009)

Banned cuz... edited inb4 mis-fired ban


----------



## FISHY_au (Dec 17, 2009)

banned for failing.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Dec 17, 2009)

banned for spammety-spam-spamming


----------



## Uzumakijl (Dec 17, 2009)

BANNED FOR MIS-FIRING TOO


----------



## FISHY_au (Dec 17, 2009)

banned for noticing him editing his post to ban-evade.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Dec 17, 2009)

(insert generic ban here)


----------



## FISHY_au (Dec 17, 2009)

banned for cheating.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Dec 17, 2009)

banned for coming from a land down undah


----------



## FISHY_au (Dec 17, 2009)

banned for not coming from down under.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Dec 17, 2009)

banned for being a cheeky monkey.


----------



## FISHY_au (Dec 17, 2009)

banned for not being a cheeky monkey.


----------



## Domination (Dec 17, 2009)

Banned because cheeky monkeys suck, awesome Domiantions rock.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Dec 17, 2009)

banned for the fugly avvy.


----------



## FISHY_au (Dec 17, 2009)

banned for dodging my previous ban.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 17, 2009)

Banned for decorating your username with dots.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Dec 17, 2009)

this ban was brought to you by the color flameiguana


----------



## FISHY_au (Dec 17, 2009)

banned for mentioning someone who uses guns.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Dec 17, 2009)

banned for owning a nintendo product. (i'm psychic)


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Dec 17, 2009)

Banned for believing in ESP


----------



## FISHY_au (Dec 17, 2009)

@ dudeonline 
banned for being psychic. also, you wouldn't happened to have read my sig before it was hacked, would you?

@cwstjdenobs
banned for not beleiving in ESP.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 17, 2009)

Banned for existing in my universe.


----------



## FISHY_au (Dec 17, 2009)

banned for existing in your universe.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 17, 2009)

Crap!

Banned for banning several members of the banner band of marching rubber bands.


----------



## Domination (Dec 17, 2009)

Banend because the universe is mine!


----------



## FISHY_au (Dec 17, 2009)

banned for knowing there is a band of marching rubber bands.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Dec 17, 2009)

banned for the crappy ubisoft logo in your avvy


----------



## FISHY_au (Dec 17, 2009)

banned for.... what ubisoft logo?


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 17, 2009)

UBISOFT LOGO!?!?! ARGH

I was trying to make a generic looking big company avatar pic. Too much purple I guess.

Banned for being a douchebag.


----------



## FISHY_au (Dec 17, 2009)

banned for not having a iguana in your avatar.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 17, 2009)

banned for not seeing one in my sig.

I miss that sig


----------



## FISHY_au (Dec 17, 2009)

banned for missing your sig.



Spoiler



so do i, man. so do i.


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Dec 17, 2009)

B& for doing it wrong

edit: Extra ban for the edit while I wrote.


----------



## FISHY_au (Dec 17, 2009)

banned for abbreviating the word "banned".


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 17, 2009)

Banned because you touch yourself at night.


----------



## FISHY_au (Dec 17, 2009)

banned for knowing that i touch myself at night.


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Dec 17, 2009)

Banned for being fap happy


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 17, 2009)

Banned for falling in love with the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 icon.


----------



## FISHY_au (Dec 17, 2009)

banned for not falling in love with the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 icon.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 17, 2009)

Banned for not knowing that I made a 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 t-shirt.


----------



## FISHY_au (Dec 17, 2009)

banned for lying. i did know that.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 17, 2009)

banned for telling the truth. that's not allowed in here


----------



## FISHY_au (Dec 17, 2009)

banned for not allowing the truth.


----------



## DarkAura (Dec 17, 2009)

Banned for posting too much in Testing Area.  Like, wtf?


----------



## FISHY_au (Dec 17, 2009)

banned for saying too much. enough is never enough.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 17, 2009)

banned for not saying too little


----------



## boof222 (Dec 17, 2009)

banned for confusing me


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 17, 2009)

banned for being confused in THIS thread


----------



## Frog (Dec 17, 2009)

Banned as the banned game isn't just a thread, its a way of life.


----------



## xalphax (Dec 17, 2009)

banned because it's mainly a time waster.


----------



## Domination (Dec 17, 2009)

Banned because you probably waste your time on porn more.


----------



## xalphax (Dec 17, 2009)

banned because i am not interested in porn.


----------



## Domination (Dec 17, 2009)

Banned because lying isn't good for your health


----------



## xalphax (Dec 17, 2009)

banned because believing once in a while wouldn't hurt either.


----------



## Domination (Dec 17, 2009)

Banned because I'm believing all right... Believing you are obsessed with porn.


----------



## FISHY_au (Dec 17, 2009)

banned for tormenting poor xalphax. cut the porn obsessed guy some slack, guys!


----------



## xalphax (Dec 17, 2009)

banned because this proves i don't come from canada

http://digg.com/health/Wanted_Men_Who_Have...er_Watched_Porn


----------



## FISHY_au (Dec 17, 2009)

banned for not making your ban make any sense.


----------



## xalphax (Dec 17, 2009)

banned because it does make sense.... i think.


----------



## Domination (Dec 17, 2009)

Banned because I don't think so...


----------



## xalphax (Dec 17, 2009)

banned because you just want to make me cry.


----------



## Domination (Dec 17, 2009)

Banned because you are too old to cry!


----------



## prowler (Dec 17, 2009)

perma ban.


----------



## Domination (Dec 17, 2009)

Banned you fucking wanker, you can't suspend me cause I'm too awesome, much less perma ban me.


----------



## shito (Dec 17, 2009)

banned because............ forgot why, but you're banned anway.


----------



## xalphax (Dec 17, 2009)

banned because.... who are you?


----------



## FISHY_au (Dec 17, 2009)

banned for asking a question.


----------



## xalphax (Dec 17, 2009)

banned for not answering it.


----------



## FISHY_au (Dec 17, 2009)

banned for telling me i should answer something that i would have no way of knowing.


----------



## Domination (Dec 17, 2009)

Banned because often, the answers you seek are right before your eyes...


----------



## prowler (Dec 17, 2009)

Banned because your not awesome!


----------



## Domination (Dec 17, 2009)

Banned because I am awesome, you are not. British men are awesome, but you are an exceptional case. And its not "your"


----------



## FISHY_au (Dec 17, 2009)

banned for being far too awesome and pointing out dean's grammar fail.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 17, 2009)

banned for not posting an awesome pic


----------



## prowler (Dec 17, 2009)

Banned because you can post pictures in the other threads


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 17, 2009)

Banned for not acknowledging that the above pic is awesome


----------



## xalphax (Dec 17, 2009)

banned because [undefined]


----------



## How Original (Dec 17, 2009)

Banned for not filling in the blanks!


----------



## Veho (Dec 18, 2009)

Banned for being unoriginal.


----------



## Domination (Dec 18, 2009)

Banned for being a Veho!


----------



## xalphax (Dec 18, 2009)

banned for knowing what a Veho is.


----------



## Domination (Dec 18, 2009)

Banned because I do not know, so I must ban that unknown entity!


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 18, 2009)

Banned for living in the Dark Ages.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 18, 2009)

Banned as light from the settled snow outside is quite bright and is illuminating this room as we speak


----------



## prowler (Dec 18, 2009)

Banned because i hardly got any snow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



damn you other places of Britain.


----------



## xalphax (Dec 18, 2009)

banned because its snowing here too!

and i LOVE snow!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 18, 2009)

Merry banmas!


----------



## xalphax (Dec 18, 2009)

banned because your avatar is too capitalistic.


----------



## Domination (Dec 19, 2009)

Banned ebcause you are fascist!


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 19, 2009)

Banned because you can't spell


----------



## Domination (Dec 19, 2009)

Banned because I can spell, all the letters are there, just the wrong placement!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 19, 2009)

Banned for reminding me of Morecambe & Wise!


----------



## Domination (Dec 19, 2009)

Banend because you are probably another one of the countless illegimate sons of Santa Claus.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 19, 2009)

Banned because I'm not affiliated with Santa Claus or his subsidiaries.


----------



## xalphax (Dec 19, 2009)

Banned because your family tree says otherwise.


----------



## FISHY_au (Dec 19, 2009)

banned for mentioning trees. did you ever ASK the trees if they wanted to be mentioned? didn't think so.


----------



## xalphax (Dec 19, 2009)

Banned because the trees are my friends!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 19, 2009)

Banned for treehugging.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 19, 2009)

Banned for treechopping.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 19, 2009)

Banned for fleahopping!


----------



## xalphax (Dec 19, 2009)

banned for pants dropping


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 19, 2009)

Banned for acid dripping


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 19, 2009)

Banned for dropping acid!  You druggy!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 19, 2009)

Banned for no reason!


----------



## xalphax (Dec 19, 2009)

banned for a good reason


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 19, 2009)

Banned for a better reason.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 19, 2009)

Banned for the best reason.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 19, 2009)

Banned as I thought you'd say that.


----------



## xalphax (Dec 19, 2009)

banned because i think you have "the shining"


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 19, 2009)

Banned because I hear you have been "mooning".


----------



## Domination (Dec 19, 2009)

Banned for your propaganda avatar defaming the legacy of Santas. Be grateful Santa won't be bringing you a lawyer letter on Xmas.


----------



## xalphax (Dec 19, 2009)

banned because i think you heard me moaning


----------



## Domination (Dec 19, 2009)

Banend because of course I did, I heard your mum moan 15 years ago too!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 19, 2009)

Banned because you should stop talking about others moms.


----------



## Domination (Dec 19, 2009)

Banned because Santa is supposed to be lewd and dirty, I'm just trying to become another Santa


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 19, 2009)

Banned because Santa is supposed to come once a year!


----------



## prowler (Dec 19, 2009)

Banned because you can ban us


----------



## Domination (Dec 19, 2009)

Banned because he can't.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 19, 2009)

Banned because you're incorrect.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 19, 2009)

Banned as I can't directly ban you, but I can suspend in a way that you can't access your account at all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 For as long as I like! (yeah, like 9999 days)


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 19, 2009)

Banned for going mad with power!


----------



## Domination (Dec 19, 2009)

Banned because power... When I become santa, I will become Omnipotent and I will destroy every single one of you naysayers!!!! And revolutionize who thinks I'm incorrect. Still wet behind the ears, boy.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 19, 2009)

Banned for overcomplicating things!


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 19, 2009)

Banned for wanting him to simplify things


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 19, 2009)

Banned for not simplifying things


----------



## xalphax (Dec 20, 2009)

banned because it is summer where you live and i am freezing my ass off here (although i like snow)


----------



## Domination (Dec 20, 2009)

Banned for not thanking your mum, your dad, your grandfather, your grandmother, your ancestors for having you born there. IT'S FUCKING SNOW! I can't even see it.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 20, 2009)

banned for not realizing it's raining here now even though a few days ago is was fucking 40 DEG C!


----------



## ENDscape (Dec 20, 2009)

Banned because how would he know the weather,  he lives in a different country.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 20, 2009)

Banned for not checking the weather channel!


----------



## xalphax (Dec 20, 2009)

banned because i like rain, too!


----------



## Domination (Dec 20, 2009)

Banned because Snow. I WANT TO SEE REAL FUCKING SNOW FALLING FROM THE SKY!!!!


----------



## xalphax (Dec 20, 2009)

banned because you can see that on youtube


----------



## Domination (Dec 20, 2009)

Banned because I want to touch it too.


----------



## xalphax (Dec 20, 2009)

banned because you are invited to visit me!


----------



## Domination (Dec 20, 2009)

Banned because I have no money... And all the reindeers are busy


----------



## xalphax (Dec 20, 2009)

banned because

what is the closest place to you, where it snows?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 20, 2009)

Banned as that questions is useless! We all know that Croatia is the best, and we're under the snow at the moment!


----------



## Domination (Dec 20, 2009)

Banned for enticing me further... :jealous: 

And the closest... I dunno, we're just a few degrees away from the fucking equator.


----------



## xalphax (Dec 20, 2009)

banned because thanks to climate change you will soon experience snow at the equator....

just a few more decades....


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 20, 2009)

banned because snow sux i hate the cold


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 20, 2009)

Banned for denying the fact that snow is awesome


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 20, 2009)

Banned for denying the fact that snow is freezing


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 21, 2009)

Banned for spreading false information like Wikipedia


----------



## Hatsu (Dec 21, 2009)

Banned for spreading true information like Yahoo! Answers.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 21, 2009)

banned for using Yahoo every1 uses google


----------



## geoflcl (Dec 21, 2009)

Banned for submitting to Google's attempted Nazi-esque internet monopoly.


----------



## Domination (Dec 21, 2009)

Banned because do you even know how the Nazi fascists imposed their dictatorship? Google just got the trust of the netizens, so they could monopolise the internet.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 21, 2009)

Banned for being a nazi


----------



## Domination (Dec 21, 2009)

Banned and fucked. Don't insult my ideology like that, thank you.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 21, 2009)

banned for not realizing this is a joke thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler



how can you be a nazi anyway your singapore!!?


----------



## Domination (Dec 21, 2009)

Banned because ideology transcends nationality, you can be a Nazi anywhere! And Singapore is mostly pseudo-democratic... Same ruling party for 40+ years...


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 21, 2009)

Banned for why so serious?


----------



## Domination (Dec 21, 2009)

Banned because politics is serous business. Santa should run for UN Secretary General.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 21, 2009)

Banned because all politicians are evil (including santa )


----------



## xalphax (Dec 21, 2009)

banned because santa was a coca cola advertising icon.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 21, 2009)

Banned for truth. He wore green before.


----------



## Kwartel (Dec 21, 2009)

Banned because santa is based from sinterklaas Wikipedia


----------



## DarkRey (Dec 21, 2009)

banned because i knw Santa's hide out


----------



## ENDscape (Dec 21, 2009)

Banned becaues can you get my present from him? kthxban


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 21, 2009)

Banned for asking a question and not stating why you banned him


----------



## ENDscape (Dec 21, 2009)

Banned because that is the ban. Besides, I don't need to state why everyone is banned.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Dec 21, 2009)

Banned cause avatar is 12,288 bytes.


----------



## ENDscape (Dec 21, 2009)

Banned for the random information.


----------



## xalphax (Dec 21, 2009)

do you want a ban with that?


----------



## prowler (Dec 21, 2009)

do you a extra large ban on the side?


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 21, 2009)

Banned for eating too much Big Macs from McDonalds


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 22, 2009)

Banned for not ordering fries with that


----------



## ENDscape (Dec 22, 2009)

Ban included with purchase of regular sized drinks


----------



## yuki019 (Dec 22, 2009)

Banned for not letting me keep the change


----------



## FISHY_au (Dec 22, 2009)

banned for being stingy enough to want change.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 22, 2009)

Would you, would you, would you like ban with that? A hot apple ban with that?


----------



## Domination (Dec 22, 2009)

Heres your ban meal, the toy for the day is a ban.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 22, 2009)

Banned for crossing the 500 post threshold a long time ago


----------



## xalphax (Dec 22, 2009)

banned for instantly choosing a custom title!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 22, 2009)

Banned as I thought of it a long time ago, I just couldn't implement it


----------



## Domination (Dec 22, 2009)

Banned because you should have become Santa Seven. :/


----------



## xalphax (Dec 22, 2009)

Banned because... where is Toni?


----------



## alidsl (Dec 22, 2009)

Banned because your avatar is too christmassy


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 22, 2009)

Banned because your avatar is too yellow


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 22, 2009)

Banned as your avatar is too Greek.


----------



## Domination (Dec 22, 2009)

Banned as your avatar is too seizure-inducing.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 22, 2009)

Banned because if you can have a seizure looking at that then you shouldn't be using a computer.


----------



## xalphax (Dec 22, 2009)

hey, i found this ban under the sofa, you can have it!


----------



## Westside (Dec 22, 2009)

I am banned because I banned myself instead of the person above me, and thus fucked this whole game up.

C-c-c-c-combo breaker.


----------



## xalphax (Dec 22, 2009)

Hey, Westicles! Banning yourself is no fun!


----------



## ENDscape (Dec 22, 2009)

Banning you is fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 BANNED!


----------



## xalphax (Dec 22, 2009)

banned so you can enjoy banning me again!

and again
and again
and again
and again
and again
and again
and again
and again
and again...........


----------



## prowler (Dec 22, 2009)

Your banned for the final time


----------



## xalphax (Dec 22, 2009)

hm, if that is true, the next poster will not ban me!


----------



## tj_cool (Dec 22, 2009)

deanxxczx, you're banned


----------



## xalphax (Dec 22, 2009)

banned because: DAMN!


----------



## ENDscape (Dec 22, 2009)

Another ban for you! Happy Holidays.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 23, 2009)

banned for going off topic...is there even one?


----------



## xalphax (Dec 23, 2009)

banned because there is just a big nothing!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 23, 2009)

Banned because there's clearly something!


----------



## xalphax (Dec 23, 2009)

banned because it is imaginary.


----------



## ENDscape (Dec 23, 2009)

Banned becaues ubisoft did not make this thread


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 23, 2009)

Banned for not calling them shovelsoft


----------



## xalphax (Dec 23, 2009)

banned because they truly deserve that name!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 24, 2009)

Banned as I'm waiting for a moment when this game will pick up, and have that rush of constant bans!


----------



## Destructobot (Dec 24, 2009)

Banned for using the girl's spelling of Tony and having a girl-like thing in your avatar.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Dec 24, 2009)

Banned for having an Avatar that NOT a Destructobot - more like a cute robopuppy wearing a mask



Spoiler: IMHO should be more like


----------



## Destructobot (Dec 24, 2009)

Banned for not having your period. (at the end of the sentence)


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 24, 2009)

Banned for yellow text.


----------



## Destructobot (Dec 24, 2009)

Banned for not magically preventing me from being bored.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 24, 2009)

Banned for being too grumpy


----------



## Destructobot (Dec 24, 2009)

Banned for being too dreamy.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 24, 2009)

Banned for being too old


----------



## Destructobot (Dec 24, 2009)

Banned for being too... um...

Shut up.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 24, 2009)

Banned for poor response


----------



## Domination (Dec 24, 2009)

Banned for excellent lousy response.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 24, 2009)

Banned because there's no such response


----------



## Destructobot (Dec 24, 2009)

Banned for not failing to fail at failure.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 24, 2009)

Banned for wtf?


----------



## Domination (Dec 24, 2009)

Banned for suxxxing


----------



## Destructobot (Dec 24, 2009)

Banned for suxxxing the ear dentist.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 24, 2009)

Banned because dentists look at teeth


----------



## Destructobot (Dec 24, 2009)

Banned for looking at dentists.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 24, 2009)

Banned for hiding from dentists


----------



## Destructobot (Dec 24, 2009)

Banned for... whatever.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 24, 2009)

Banned for your not very good at this game


----------



## Domination (Dec 24, 2009)

Banned for suxxxing this game.


----------



## Destructobot (Dec 24, 2009)

Banned for suxxxing some game when you could be suxxxing some_one_.


----------



## Domination (Dec 24, 2009)

Banned because I suxxx you.


----------



## Destructobot (Dec 24, 2009)

Banned because it was all teeth.


----------



## Domination (Dec 24, 2009)

Banned because suxxxion tubes are awesome.


----------



## Destructobot (Dec 24, 2009)

Banned for depleting the world's supply of X's.


----------



## Domination (Dec 24, 2009)

Banned because one big x is worth a hundred small x's, so you are the bigger criminal here.


----------



## Destructobot (Dec 24, 2009)

Banned for thinking the Singaporean exchange rate applies to X's.


----------



## Domination (Dec 24, 2009)

Banned for not believing that. I am the authority on x's.


----------



## Destructobot (Dec 24, 2009)

Banned for wasting time here instead of using your authority for the good of X's everywhere.


----------



## Domination (Dec 24, 2009)

Banned for never hearing of multitasking. Its hax!


----------



## Destructobot (Dec 24, 2009)

Banned for doing two things poorly at the same time.


----------



## Domination (Dec 24, 2009)

Banned for not remembering math. Two negatives become one positive. Its haxx0rz!


----------



## Destructobot (Dec 24, 2009)

Banned for thinking that haxx0rz and math have ever been in the same room together.


----------



## Domination (Dec 24, 2009)

Banned cos math and haxxor were even be on the same bed together.


----------



## Destructobot (Dec 24, 2009)

Banned because WTF did you think that sentence was supposed to mean?


----------



## Domination (Dec 24, 2009)

Banned because I think it was a big phrasing hiccup.


----------



## Destructobot (Dec 24, 2009)

Banned cos phrasing and hiccup were even be on the same bed together.


----------



## Domination (Dec 24, 2009)

Banned because WTFH did you think that sentence was supposed to mean?


----------



## Destructobot (Dec 24, 2009)

Banned because I think it was a big phrasing hiccup.


----------



## Domination (Dec 24, 2009)

Banned because I think it was an elf playing tricks on Xmas eve.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 24, 2009)

Banned for dominating the past two pages. I is c-c-c-combo bra-kar...


----------



## Destructobot (Dec 24, 2009)

Banned for liking Elf Bowling.


----------



## Domination (Dec 24, 2009)

Banned because I think Santa should be a 1337 Metal guitarist.

Like this:


----------



## Destructobot (Dec 24, 2009)

Banned because how the fuck did you get a photo of me?


----------



## Domination (Dec 24, 2009)

Banned for trying to suggest you are the mighty Zakk Wylde.


----------



## Destructobot (Dec 24, 2009)

Banned for trying to suggest that I'm not.


----------



## Domination (Dec 24, 2009)

Banned because you are not.


----------



## Destructobot (Dec 24, 2009)

Banned because Flood control is enabled on this board, please wait 15 seconds before replying or posting a new topic


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 24, 2009)

Banned for spamming.


----------



## Destructobot (Dec 24, 2009)

Banned because you're just the prototype.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 24, 2009)

Banned for lurking more then not!


----------



## Domination (Dec 24, 2009)

Banned for modding more than not.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 24, 2009)

Banned for removing your avatar.


----------



## haflore (Dec 24, 2009)

Banned because your avatar is too abstract and low-res.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 25, 2009)

Banned because your avatar is too satanic


----------



## Domination (Dec 25, 2009)

Banned for believing in the crap that is satan.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 25, 2009)

Banned for having NO avatar


----------



## haflore (Dec 25, 2009)

Banned for not recognizing my avatar.


----------



## Domination (Dec 25, 2009)

Banned for mis-identifying me. Even though I'm 1000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000^100000000000000000000000000000
00000000000000000 times more awesome than bladexdsl


----------



## haflore (Dec 25, 2009)

Banned for getting the wrong guy.


----------



## Domination (Dec 25, 2009)

Banned for editing your post and messing up the natural cycle of the ban.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 25, 2009)

Banned because he didn't


----------



## Domination (Dec 25, 2009)

Banned because he did. You half-assed failure in life. My word is the truth.


----------



## haflore (Dec 25, 2009)

Banned because you edited too(besides I was just making my reason more concise).


----------



## haflore (Dec 25, 2009)

Banned for justifying an edit.


----------



## Domination (Dec 25, 2009)

Banned because I edited when no one posted anything, thus I'm not dsirupting the nature of the next ban.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 25, 2009)

Domination banned for skipping his anger management class


----------



## haflore (Dec 25, 2009)

Banned for defending me.


----------



## Domination (Dec 25, 2009)

Banned for being a whining coward who doesn't even know gratitude.

@Bladexsdl: You know I was joking


----------



## haflore (Dec 25, 2009)

Banned for not realizing I'm desperate for a reason to ban some one.


----------



## Domination (Dec 25, 2009)

Banned for being an uninnovative piece of fail scum that is full of shit.


----------



## haflore (Dec 25, 2009)

Banned for being somehow _less_ innovative than I am and cussin'.


----------



## Domination (Dec 25, 2009)

Banned for being pissed off so easily. Hey, this is the internet


----------



## haflore (Dec 25, 2009)

Banned for thinking I was serious, quite gullible.


----------



## Domination (Dec 25, 2009)

Banned because though I'm gullible but I'm still awesome in every other aspect, but you fail in life and fail at everything you say.


----------



## haflore (Dec 25, 2009)

Banned for overuse of the word fail and failing at grammer(unless you're not native then it's ok).


----------



## Domination (Dec 25, 2009)

Banned for not knowing I fail at everything that is academic. Well, maybe except for life sciences... The part where you learn about the _human body_ and all


----------



## haflore (Dec 25, 2009)

Banned for not telling me how to see if others are posting when I'm trying to. And for imagining I'm a telepathic person who actually cares what happens in your life.


----------



## Domination (Dec 25, 2009)

Banned because I'm off to play Rock Band 2, hell that game is great.


----------



## haflore (Dec 25, 2009)

Banned because..hang on! If you're gonna play Rock Band 2 why are you still here!?!?! Anyway that's why you're banned


----------



## haflore (Dec 25, 2009)

Banned for being so belligerent that you made Domination leave 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, how could you do that you monster!?!?


----------



## Domination (Dec 25, 2009)

Banned because I'm back. Fuck Harmonix... They expect me to sing like that failure Axl Rose. I mean, I'll rather sing like Susan Boyle than sing like that disgrace.


----------



## haflore (Dec 25, 2009)

Banned for making me look like slightly less of a jerk.


----------



## Domination (Dec 25, 2009)

Banned for jerking off to me.


----------



## haflore (Dec 25, 2009)

Banned 'cuz I gotta go to bed.


----------



## Domination (Dec 25, 2009)

Banned for letting your desperation get the better of you. How could you jerk off to an awesome and holy figure like moi?


----------



## haflore (Dec 25, 2009)

I'M BACK, and you're banned for thinking I'm desperate(where'd you get that idea?)


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 25, 2009)

Banned because I just feel good banning on the Christmas morning!


----------



## Domination (Dec 25, 2009)

Banned because Xmas is the end of tourism and bsuiness boom period, also the start of drop in service quality and rubbish leftover on the streets.


----------



## haflore (Dec 25, 2009)

Banned for not saying "Christmas" like the next guy.


----------



## ENDscape (Dec 25, 2009)

Banned for saying Christmas unlike the last guy


----------



## haflore (Dec 25, 2009)

Banned for doing THIS on christmas.


----------



## Domination (Dec 26, 2009)

Banned because Xmas is over, so War isn't over anymore.


----------



## haflore (Dec 26, 2009)

Banmed 'cuz there are still hours in the day!


----------



## Uncle FEFL (Dec 26, 2009)

Banned because I couldn't come up with a witty comment.


----------



## haflore (Dec 26, 2009)

Banned for being too ironic.


----------



## Domination (Dec 26, 2009)

Banned for being ironic to irony.


----------



## haflore (Dec 26, 2009)

Banned because that went over my head.


----------



## Domination (Dec 26, 2009)

Banned for Domination!


----------



## haflore (Dec 26, 2009)

Banned 'cuz your avatar spells your name.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 26, 2009)

Banned in the name of 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## Domination (Dec 26, 2009)

Banned because I'm more awesome than the awesome smiley. So that makes me awesomer than awesome.


----------



## haflore (Dec 26, 2009)

Banned for having a post that's too awesome.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 26, 2009)

Banned because hes bluffing.


----------



## Domination (Dec 26, 2009)

Banned because you are fail.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 26, 2009)

Banned because you aren't sure.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 26, 2009)

Banned for for having a Germ in your country!


----------



## Domination (Dec 26, 2009)

Banned because sing.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 26, 2009)

Banned because along.


----------



## Domination (Dec 26, 2009)

Banned because with.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 26, 2009)

Banned because of me.


----------



## Domination (Dec 26, 2009)

Banned for being a self-centered bastard, banning me for you.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 26, 2009)

MegaAce™ said:
			
		

> Banned for no reason!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 26, 2009)

Banned for quoting an ass


----------



## Domination (Dec 26, 2009)

Banned for BEING an ass


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 26, 2009)

Banned for being member number 145.000!


----------



## Domination (Dec 26, 2009)

Banned because I've heard that so many times. Old.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 26, 2009)

Banned as old people hear old stuff!


----------



## Domination (Dec 26, 2009)

Banned as I'm only old and mature in my thinking and intellect. I'm much younger than you!... Especially down there


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 26, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> Banned as I'm only old and mature in my thinking and intellect. I'm much younger than you!... Especially down there


Banned as it's pretty much clear that you're too young to know, constant proper usage of "down there" keeps it young and fresh!


----------



## Domination (Dec 26, 2009)

Banned because who says I don't use it constantly? Just in a different way than how you use it...


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 26, 2009)

Banned because you shouldn't compete with Toni.


----------



## haflore (Dec 26, 2009)

Banned for stealing the creep from DS-scene.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 26, 2009)

Banned because science made the creep!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 26, 2009)

Banned for speaking the truth, and revealing science as the Temps creep creator!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 26, 2009)

Banned because I didn't know about it, until science told me.


----------



## haflore (Dec 26, 2009)

Banned 'cuz none of this makes any sense.


EDIT: put this in here for fun.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 26, 2009)

Banned for misspelling.


----------



## haflore (Dec 26, 2009)

Banned for pointing out my mistakes and not quoting them.


----------



## ENDscape (Dec 26, 2009)

Banned because we don't need to do anything you say.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 26, 2009)

Banned because I don't know how long you already have that avatar.


----------



## haflore (Dec 26, 2009)

Banned for getting to him before I could.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 26, 2009)

Banned for not getting there first.


----------



## haflore (Dec 26, 2009)

Banned for making me feel even worse than I already do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 26, 2009)

Banned for being so fragile!


----------



## haflore (Dec 26, 2009)

Banned because I feel like it.


----------



## Domination (Dec 27, 2009)

Banned for being a self-centered bastard again.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 27, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> Banned for being a self-centered bastard again.


Banned for being a right-centered bastard!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 27, 2009)

Banned for being an anarchist-centered bastard!


----------



## Domination (Dec 27, 2009)

Banned because Anarchy is awesome if its planned right.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 27, 2009)

Banned for mis-spelling your name in your animated avatar.


----------



## ENDscape (Dec 27, 2009)

Banned because I havent spent anything on christmas


----------



## Domination (Dec 27, 2009)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Banned for mis-spelling your name in your animated avatar.



No I didn't.

ENDscape banned for something irrevlevant to the other posts.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 27, 2009)

Banned for thinking that Anarchy should be planned!


----------



## haflore (Dec 27, 2009)

Banned for thinking it shouldn't be.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 27, 2009)

haflore said:
			
		

> Banned for thinking it shouldn't be.


Banned for not understanding the nature of the word then!


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 27, 2009)

Banned for using complicated sentences


----------



## Domination (Dec 27, 2009)

Banned because complexity is what makes humans interesting specimens.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 27, 2009)

Good ban to you sir.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 27, 2009)

Ban before sleep!


----------



## outgum (Dec 27, 2009)

Banned Because your even THINKING of going to sleep


----------



## Domination (Dec 27, 2009)

Banned for being outrageous.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 27, 2009)

Banned for being far too introverted to understand the overwhelmingly freeing feeling that comes from being outrageous!


----------



## Domination (Dec 27, 2009)

Banned because I know what freedom feels like and it doesn't only come from being outrageous!

I'm not introvert as well, I has friends.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 27, 2009)

Banned for being way too serious to be in the banned thread!


----------



## Domination (Dec 27, 2009)

Banned because me no serious.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 27, 2009)

Banned becuz u iz de seriouz biznezz.


----------



## outgum (Dec 27, 2009)

Banned for mis-use of grammer.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 27, 2009)

Banned for mis-spelling the word grammar.


----------



## Domination (Dec 27, 2009)

Band bicos grama wus criated bai hewmans, so hewmans can ricriate eet ageyn.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 27, 2009)

Banned for typing like a racist writing Mexican dialogue!


----------



## Domination (Dec 27, 2009)

Banned for typing like a stereo typist criticizing a racist.


----------



## outgum (Dec 27, 2009)

Banned for assuming it was racist =O


----------



## Domination (Dec 27, 2009)

Banned because what? He already said I "type like a racist". I'm not assuming.


----------



## outgum (Dec 27, 2009)

.......crap, Banned for pointing out i epic failed


----------



## Domination (Dec 27, 2009)

Banned for attempting to point out a mistake of the awesome Domination but failing to do so


----------



## outgum (Dec 27, 2009)

Banned for "Dominating" me


----------



## Domination (Dec 27, 2009)

Banned for phrasing it in such a way that it sounds like an extremely hardcore porn scenario


----------



## haflore (Dec 27, 2009)

Banned because I refuse to be Dominated by anyone, especially not on film.

Also I know exactly what anarchy is. I also know what IRONY is, unlike some people.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 27, 2009)

Banned for talking gibberish, we speak nonsense here!


----------



## haflore (Dec 27, 2009)

Banned for mistaking Utter Bull$#!t, for Gibberish.


----------



## outgum (Dec 27, 2009)

EDIT: Actually... i might get in trouble for saying that
Edit: Banned for using non-alphanumeric keys


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 27, 2009)

Banned for midget bashing with Bill Cosby last Friday night!


----------



## outgum (Dec 27, 2009)

Banned for confusing the hell out of me O_O
I know what midget bashing is, but whos Bill Cosby?


----------



## Domination (Dec 27, 2009)

Banned because midget bashing and bill cosby are one and the same


----------



## haflore (Dec 27, 2009)

Banned for not capitalizing Bill Cosby.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 27, 2009)

Banned for being too slow to ban me! lol


----------



## outgum (Dec 27, 2009)

banned cause i see no logic in your banning

Edit: Lol...too slow


----------



## Domination (Dec 27, 2009)

Banned because I'm watching thge first episode of Family Guy now! INTERNET FTW!


----------



## haflore (Dec 27, 2009)

Banned for watching internet TV instead of focusing on banning people like me.

Edit: oh hai.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 27, 2009)

Banned for being an attention whore!


----------



## Domination (Dec 27, 2009)

Banned because I'm not watching the TV. Duh, internet.. dude.

Banned for trying to gain the attention of an attention whore.


----------



## haflore (Dec 27, 2009)

Banned because I am not an attention whore, and I said internet TV.


----------



## GH0ST (Dec 27, 2009)

Banned because you said the same crap twice ;-)


----------



## haflore (Dec 27, 2009)

Banned because I don't understand and want you to explain.


----------



## PettingZoo (Dec 27, 2009)

Banned because you have a TWEWY avatar.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 27, 2009)

Banned for getting anthrax in my peanut butter.


----------



## Domination (Dec 27, 2009)

Banned for not dying.


----------



## haflore (Dec 27, 2009)

Banned for thinking hateful things.


----------



## GH0ST (Dec 27, 2009)

Banned because you are wrong : haters don't think !


----------



## haflore (Dec 27, 2009)

Banned tor correcting me, thanks!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 27, 2009)

Banned for getting corrected so often.


----------



## AJolin (Dec 27, 2009)

Banned for not knowing who I am.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Dec 27, 2009)

Banned for existing


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 27, 2009)

AJolin said:
			
		

> Banned for not knowing who I am.


Banned as I'm pretty sure you're some former member that got banned, and made a dupe account...and will be banned again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: we didn't have one of these this in a log time


----------



## fristi (Dec 27, 2009)

banned for not owning a turtle


----------



## AJolin (Dec 27, 2009)

banned for being sllide


----------



## Hatsu (Dec 27, 2009)

Banned for _*not*_ being sllide. But, here at McGBAtemp's, we supersize our bans for free! Enjoy your supersize ban!


----------



## Domination (Dec 27, 2009)

Banned because you forgot the free toy.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 27, 2009)

Banned for not ordering fries with that


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 27, 2009)

Banned for not eating raw potatoes!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 27, 2009)

Banned for saying random stuff.


----------



## Domination (Dec 27, 2009)

Banned for not realizing french fries are just fried potatoes!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 27, 2009)

Banned because I dont need to realize it, I know it!


----------



## Nick™ (Dec 27, 2009)

*Banned for knowing it*


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 27, 2009)

Banned for trandmarking your nickname.


----------



## Domination (Dec 27, 2009)

Banned because a real trademarking would require registering with the IP office(Or whatever that registering place is called)


----------



## Nick™ (Dec 27, 2009)

* Banned for having a custom-weird avatar*


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 27, 2009)

```
Banned for [b]'ing your posts.
```


----------



## Domination (Dec 27, 2009)

Banned for coding your post.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 27, 2009)

Banned because you can't write * another way. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*


----------



## Nick™ (Dec 27, 2009)

*Verboten, weil Sie kommen aus Deutschland*


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 27, 2009)

Banned for *.*


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 27, 2009)

Prohibió porque era una traducción deficiente.

"Banned because that was a weak translation."

Proto, banned because you're a fast bastard.


----------



## Nick™ (Dec 27, 2009)

* Banned cuz you said google is a weak translation (Yes,it is xD) also, the language is portuguese.*


----------



## prowler (Dec 27, 2009)

Banned because why the bold?


----------



## tombot (Dec 27, 2009)

*Banned for obliviousness. *


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 27, 2009)

MegaAce™ said:
			
		

> Prohibió porque era una traducción deficiente.
> *
> Prohibited because it's a translation deficient*
> 
> "Banned because that was a weak translation."


I'm good with language, so I can see the similarities


----------



## Nick™ (Dec 27, 2009)

* Banned for using  like me *


----------



## prowler (Dec 27, 2009)

Banned because * looks like /b/*


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 27, 2009)

Dean, banned for the truth!



			
				Nick™ said:
			
		

> * Banned cuz you said google is a weak translation (Yes,it is xD) also, the language is portuguese.*



Oh, I forgot that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I used spanish, but I forgot that brazilians speak portuguese.


----------



## Nick™ (Dec 27, 2009)

* Banned for no reason, cuz i speak spanish too*


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 27, 2009)

Banned because that is a reason!


----------



## Domination (Dec 27, 2009)

Banned because there is no need for reasons when you are a follower of the most awesome being alive, Domination. I'll let you join my ranks for free, Meg.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 27, 2009)

Banned because that's like selling my pride to you!


----------



## Domination (Dec 27, 2009)

Banned because that better than me forcefully taking it from you right?


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 27, 2009)

kbanbai


----------



## Domination (Dec 27, 2009)

Goodniteban


----------



## xalphax (Dec 27, 2009)

banned for good taste


----------



## Domination (Dec 27, 2009)

Banned because I don't get what you are saying. Anyways, this is the real good nite ban.


----------



## xalphax (Dec 27, 2009)

banned because you never get what i am saying.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 27, 2009)

b to the a to the n to the n to the e to the d.


----------



## haflore (Dec 27, 2009)

Banned for spelling.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 27, 2009)

Banned because you can't, eh?


----------



## xalphax (Dec 27, 2009)

ban in a can!


----------



## prowler (Dec 27, 2009)

ban in a ban!


----------



## haflore (Dec 27, 2009)

Banned for using the letter X too many times in your name.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 27, 2009)

Banned for some reason or other that I can't come up with because I'm in one of those moods where I just can't be arsed!


----------



## haflore (Dec 27, 2009)

Banned for being in any kind of "mood" to begin with.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 28, 2009)

Banned for being a dood to begin with.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 28, 2009)

You are now President O-banned-a.


----------



## outgum (Dec 28, 2009)

Banned. It just doesnt sound right.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 28, 2009)

banned for not saying aight at the end of the sentence AIGHT!


----------



## outgum (Dec 28, 2009)

banned for your Avatar being two Wiimotes when actually your name is based on dsl


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 28, 2009)

Banned for asking me to post links to my old pics in the Temper Pics thread, making me spend ages going through loads of pages to find them and then you didn't even bother looking! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Spoiler



heh, just kidding mate!


----------



## Domination (Dec 28, 2009)

Banned because you are atrocious, how can you traumatize people like that?! I always cover the left side of the screen with newspaper whenever I go to your facebook profile!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 28, 2009)

Banned for putting me down when you're obviously just jealous of my incredibly good looks!


----------



## outgum (Dec 28, 2009)

Banned because i did look! It was creepy XD
Your oooooold XD


Spoiler



older than me


----------



## Domination (Dec 28, 2009)

Banned for not knowing Dave is a fossil as old as Lion-Heart Richard and has been known as the Atrocious Vampire of Wales.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 28, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> Banned for not knowing Dave is a fossil as old as Lion-Heart Richard and has been known as the Atrocious Vampire of Wales.


Vampire.....does it mean that Trolley glitters on sun?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Banned for making me think naughty.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 28, 2009)

Banned for comparing me to a vampire from Twilight, I way more shmexy!


----------



## outgum (Dec 28, 2009)

Banned for thinking you are better than Twilight! =O


----------



## haflore (Dec 28, 2009)

Banned for admiting you like twilight.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 28, 2009)

Banned for hiding your love for Twilight by banning someone else for liking it.


----------



## Domination (Dec 28, 2009)

Banned for not liking your modern and devolved descendants, you classical vampire.


----------



## haflore (Dec 28, 2009)

Banned for not liking your vampire ancestors.


----------



## Domination (Dec 28, 2009)

Banned cos me not vampire. Me caveman.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 28, 2009)

Caaaaaptain Caaaaaaveban!


----------



## Domination (Dec 28, 2009)

I was expecting something more like YABBA-DABBA BAN!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 28, 2009)

Banned for not knowing that Captain Caveman is a million times better than Fred Flinstone!


----------



## haflore (Dec 28, 2009)

Banned for thinking something as awful as that.


----------



## Domination (Dec 28, 2009)

Banned for implying that you know can determine an awesome caveman better than the awesomest caveman alive can.

Banned because caveman says no.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 28, 2009)

Banned for having a pretty bloody good vocabulary for a caveman.


----------



## Domination (Dec 28, 2009)

Banned for stereotyping, there are smart cavemen too!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 28, 2009)

Banned because I don't stereotype, I monotype using 1 keyboard only.


----------



## Domination (Dec 28, 2009)

Ban for pun. Caveman brain hurts.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 28, 2009)

Banned for banning me you banning tyrant!


----------



## Minox (Dec 28, 2009)

Banned for not being a spy.


----------



## Domination (Dec 28, 2009)

Banned for not being caveman.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 28, 2009)

Banned for not being a dinosaur


----------



## Domination (Dec 28, 2009)

Banned because dinosaur die then caveman.


----------



## Hatsu (Dec 28, 2009)

Banned because you are not a fish.


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 28, 2009)

banned because you are afish


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 28, 2009)

Banned because you don't party like a rockstar.


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 28, 2009)

banned because you mad me lawl bu your title


----------



## Domination (Dec 28, 2009)

Banned for not partying like a caveman. CAVEMEN ARE AWESOME COS I AM ONE!


----------



## zlac (Dec 28, 2009)

Banned for being a Nazi caveman!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 28, 2009)

Banned for living in that filthy country


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 28, 2009)

Banned for _Keeping Your word_


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 28, 2009)

Banned as it was the right thing to do! (at least at the moment)


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 28, 2009)

Banned because you don't really ban us.


----------



## Domination (Dec 28, 2009)

Banned because what if he gets promoted to supervisor?


----------



## haflore (Dec 28, 2009)

Banned 'cuz its been hours since the last post.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 28, 2009)

Banned for bumping a sticky.


----------



## tj_cool (Dec 28, 2009)

banned for stickying a bump


wait, .... what?


----------



## Domination (Dec 28, 2009)

Banned for banning a bumpy and sticky person


----------



## haflore (Dec 28, 2009)

Banned because I wasn't bumping, I was banning.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 28, 2009)

Banned for mis-spelling half-ore.


----------



## haflore (Dec 28, 2009)

Banned because it was actually meant to be "haflore" _not_ "half-ore".


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 28, 2009)

Banned for correcting me, I'm smarter than everyone.  I have an IQ of 3.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 28, 2009)

Banned for havin such an high IQ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And I beat your score in that BrainBuddies game in facebook.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 28, 2009)

TrolleyDave: Banned for learning grammar from me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




MegaAce™: Banned for using correct grammar regarding the letter H.


----------



## haflore (Dec 28, 2009)

Banned for assuming you the only one that does know the way to talking good.


----------



## ENDscape (Dec 28, 2009)

Nice grammar, banned!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 28, 2009)

Nice banning, banned!


----------



## haflore (Dec 28, 2009)

Nice acting like you're missing the irony, banned.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 28, 2009)

Nice communism, banned!

Nice Spock quote...unbanned!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 28, 2009)

Banned for posting slower than the Royal Mail on strike!


----------



## haflore (Dec 28, 2009)

Banned for responding to slow people.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 28, 2009)

Banned because I have to, they're like me!


----------



## haflore (Dec 28, 2009)

Banned because you're not that slow.


----------



## Hatsu (Dec 28, 2009)

Banned because you are.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 28, 2009)

Banned for having more posts then me despite the fact that I signed up before you.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 28, 2009)

Banned for suffering from epenis envy!


----------



## ENDscape (Dec 28, 2009)

Banned for no particular reason


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 28, 2009)

Banned for a particular reason that I won't mention


----------



## haflore (Dec 28, 2009)

Banned bcause we suspect you're trying to raise a private creep army.

Oh yea lemme help, Banned for being the first post on a new page. You're welcome.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 28, 2009)

Banned for not shaving your head and joining my global social revolution.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 28, 2009)

Banned for being a communist.


----------



## haflore (Dec 28, 2009)

Banned for being intolerant.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 29, 2009)

Banned for being untolerant


----------



## haflore (Dec 29, 2009)

Banned for misuse of prefixes.


----------



## Domination (Dec 29, 2009)

Banned for disuse of postfixes.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 29, 2009)

Banned for dousing small kittens with blonde hair dye.


----------



## Domination (Dec 29, 2009)

Banned for dousing old men with pink hair dye.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 29, 2009)

Banned for scaring people away from the shoutbox!


----------



## Domination (Dec 29, 2009)

Banned fr scaring people away, but blaming me!


----------



## haflore (Dec 29, 2009)

Banned for blaming other people for your own deeds.


----------



## Domination (Dec 29, 2009)

Banned for pathetic ignorance. It's Dave we are talking about here! He even said he killed it himself on the shoutbox. Never trusted a TrolleyDave.


----------



## haflore (Dec 29, 2009)

Banned, there's nothing pathetic about my ignorance!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 29, 2009)

Banned for being quicker than me and forcing to go back and re-edit my post!


----------



## haflore (Dec 29, 2009)

Banned for admitting it, and not responding within 5 minutes thus giving me the chance to get there first.

Btw, what did you say the first time?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 29, 2009)

Banned for asking me to repeat what I said!  (I banned Dommy for spreading hateful propaganda about me. lol)


----------



## haflore (Dec 29, 2009)

Banned for telling me anyway(but seriously thanks)!

And to prove it..


Spoiler






			
				TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Banned for asking me to repeat what I said!  (I banned Dommy for spreading hateful propaganda about me. lol)


----------



## Domination (Dec 29, 2009)

Banned for thanking him for spreading some more of his pathetic and diabolical propaganda. You should be terrified!


----------



## haflore (Dec 29, 2009)

Banned, there's nothing pathetic about his diabolical propaganda! And I am terrified!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 29, 2009)

Banned for behaving like the US government and using fear as a weapon for spreading hateful propaganda!

Banned for doing it again you bastard!


----------



## haflore (Dec 29, 2009)

Banned because you're about to edit, and for calling me a bastard!

And to prove it..


			
				TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Banned for behaving like the US government and using fear as a weapon for spreading hateful propaganda!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 29, 2009)

Banned because I added the strike-through so I wouldn't have to edit the whole post and then repeat myself when you asked what I'd posted!


----------



## haflore (Dec 29, 2009)

Banned because that's why I quoted the original post(and because I wasn't gonna ask this time)!


----------



## Domination (Dec 29, 2009)

Banned for being friendly towards a stranger who spreads heretical, diabolical, subliminal, unorthodox and pathetic propaganda. One such as Dave!


----------



## haflore (Dec 29, 2009)

Banned for being unfriendly towards a stranger who is "friendly towards a stranger who spreads heretical, diabolical, subliminal, unorthodox and pathetic propaganda. One such as Dave!" One such as haflore!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 29, 2009)

Banned for trying to make people think that I'm a leader of the WBO or a member of the Bush/Cheng family!

Just bloody banned, alright!


----------



## haflore (Dec 29, 2009)

Banned because I think I did it again!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 29, 2009)

Banned because you did do it again!


----------



## haflore (Dec 29, 2009)

Banned for laughing at that!


----------



## Domination (Dec 29, 2009)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Banned for trying to make people think that I'm a leader of the WBO or a member of the Bush/Cheng family!



Ahhh... This shows your ignorance, my surname is not Cheng. You can't even spread defamatory propaganda properly.

Halfore banned because everyone should laugh at you!


----------



## haflore (Dec 29, 2009)

Banned because....Oh what's the point you're right! My life is one big joke 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!!
You're still banned though.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 29, 2009)

Banned for not realising that life is the greatest practical joke ever played on the universe!


----------



## haflore (Dec 29, 2009)

Banned for not realizing that mine is the only one that isn't a joke, and thus, because it's not a joke, it is the biggest joke of them all!!

For the next guy:


Spoiler



Banned for being melodramatic!


----------



## Domination (Dec 29, 2009)

Banned for not realizing TrolleyDave is the worst attempted joke ever played on the Universe.


----------



## Minox (Dec 29, 2009)

Edit: Banned for being sneaky.


----------



## haflore (Dec 29, 2009)

Banned for being too slow.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 29, 2009)

Banned for banning Minox, didn't you know he's a psychotic serial killer?


----------



## haflore (Dec 29, 2009)

..Banned..because..didn't you know?..I'm even worse..


----------



## Minox (Dec 29, 2009)

Banned for being a liar.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 29, 2009)

Banned for being just like Haflore and butting in on my bans!


----------



## Domination (Dec 29, 2009)

Banned because I'm butting in!


----------



## haflore (Dec 29, 2009)

..Banned..because..you don't want to know..what I'll do to you..that's right..I'll Ban you again..


----------



## Minox (Dec 29, 2009)

Spy-banned - Gentlemen!


----------



## haflore (Dec 29, 2009)

Ninja-Banned, you won't even know 'till it's tomorrow..


----------



## Minox (Dec 29, 2009)

Banned because ninjas ain't got nothing on spies.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 29, 2009)

Who let you in here?  You're on the banned list.


----------



## Minox (Dec 29, 2009)

Banned. I never really was on your side.


----------



## haflore (Dec 29, 2009)

Banned for backstabbing.


----------



## Minox (Dec 29, 2009)

Gentleban!


----------



## haflore (Dec 29, 2009)

Banned for being gentle!


----------



## Domination (Dec 29, 2009)

Banned for being AFK! Probably attending one of Dave's pathetic propaganda preaches.


----------



## haflore (Dec 29, 2009)

Banned for not realizing I'm going to one of _yours_!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 29, 2009)

Banned for using acronyms like AFK that I haven't got a bloody clue what they stand for, and then editing them out of your post!


----------



## Domination (Dec 29, 2009)

Banned because it mean A Fucking Klue.


----------



## Minox (Dec 29, 2009)

Banned for not being enough of a communist.


----------



## haflore (Dec 29, 2009)

Banned for being too much of one. And because I will be away from the keyboard for a while, as I attend one of Dominations pathetic propaganda preaches!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 29, 2009)

Banned for being a capitalist.


----------



## Minox (Dec 29, 2009)

Banned because I agree.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 29, 2009)

Banned because you don't really, you're just trying to put me into a false sense of security just so that you can turn around and ban me unexpectedly!


----------



## Domination (Dec 29, 2009)

Banned because I agree too, halfore is a fucking capitalist. I'm not capitalist, Dave.


----------



## Minox (Dec 29, 2009)

Banned for being a pesky "fast-poster".


----------



## haflore (Dec 29, 2009)

Banned 'cuz Dom's preach is about to start!


----------



## Minox (Dec 29, 2009)

inb4preachban


----------



## Domination (Dec 29, 2009)

Banned because I'm having lunch now. I don't preach, I'm liberal, they join if they want to! Halfore can't join though.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 29, 2009)

Banned for calling yourself a liberal and banning people from listening to you... fascist.


----------



## Domination (Dec 29, 2009)

Banned because you are doing the same too, you extreme fascist.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 29, 2009)

Banned for mistaking me for Kim Il Jung.  I'm closer to Castro.


----------



## Domination (Dec 29, 2009)

Banned because you are more of Hitler. Minus the greatness and genius.


----------



## Minox (Dec 29, 2009)

Banned for bringing Hitler into this.



Spoiler


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 29, 2009)

Banned for making me actually laugh out loud!


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 29, 2009)

Banned for lauging so loud


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 29, 2009)




----------



## Domination (Dec 29, 2009)

Banned for continuing your production of stupid dancing smileys! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Its worse than Dave's pathetic attempts at pseudo-propaganda!


----------



## haflore (Dec 29, 2009)

Banned because there's nothing pseudo about his propaganda.


----------



## Domination (Dec 29, 2009)

Banned because he is just too much of a failure to be able to do true propaganda.


----------



## haflore (Dec 29, 2009)

Banned for having post number 2*6*2*66*, surely a sign or your true nature!


----------



## Domination (Dec 29, 2009)

Banned because I don't believe in Satan. Even if I believe in Satan, I don't agree that he is evil, just described as evil by the guys who wrote he bible and also the general public.


----------



## haflore (Dec 29, 2009)

Banned because that's just the kind of thing he would say!


----------



## Domination (Dec 29, 2009)

Banned because that's true. People were taught a certain set of morals or beliefs are "right", others may see it differently. Its all in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## haflore (Dec 29, 2009)

Banned for waxing philosophical too hard! Also for for seeing the world as it is, in shades of grey, not black and white.


----------



## Minox (Dec 29, 2009)

Banned for thinking too much.


----------



## haflore (Dec 29, 2009)

Banned for being unfortunately deluded.


----------



## Domination (Dec 29, 2009)

Banned for being seriously delusional. I think you are hallucinating.


----------



## haflore (Dec 29, 2009)

Banned for not supporting your followers!


----------



## Domination (Dec 29, 2009)

Banned because when were you my follower?


----------



## haflore (Dec 29, 2009)

Banned for not checking your follower list, I joined yesterday!


----------



## Domination (Dec 29, 2009)

Banned because I have far too little followers to consider a list!


----------



## haflore (Dec 29, 2009)

Banned for: 
A. Bad grammar, you mean too _few_ people.
B. Not considering newcomers by adding a proper list and signup page!


----------



## Domination (Dec 29, 2009)

Banned because my English aptitude is so weak, its as half-assed as my Chinese!


----------



## haflore (Dec 29, 2009)

Banned for admitting weakness.


----------



## Domination (Dec 29, 2009)

Banned for not knowing I'm a pessimist by nature, so I always search for weaknesses! Though I'm not pessimist philosophically.


----------



## haflore (Dec 29, 2009)

Banned for knowing this would happen due to your pessimistic ways!


----------



## Domination (Dec 29, 2009)

Banned because I'm gonna have a shower and go to sleep after that!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 29, 2009)

Banned for going to sleep so soon!


----------



## haflore (Dec 29, 2009)

Banned getting here first.


----------



## Domination (Dec 29, 2009)

Banned because I'm back from the shower! But going to bed soon...


----------



## prowler (Dec 29, 2009)

Banned because potato


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 29, 2009)

banned because sauce


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 29, 2009)

Banned because the voices in the pasta told me to do it.... *twitch*


----------



## haflore (Dec 29, 2009)

Banned because I have nothing better to do for a while.


----------



## haflore (Dec 29, 2009)

Banned 'cuz I don't think anyone else is gonna 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





..


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 29, 2009)

Banned because you shouldn't think, it obviously does you no good!


----------



## haflore (Dec 29, 2009)

Banned because I was just thinking that!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 29, 2009)

Banned because I had a thought but then I realised that thought was just the thought of me having a thought so therefore I hadn't really thought at all.... and it's your fault.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 29, 2009)

²


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 29, 2009)

Banned for forgetting to include a ban with your moogle!


----------



## haflore (Dec 29, 2009)

Banned because it is apparently _you_ who should not be thinking


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 29, 2009)

Banned for thinking I've had a single thought since 1987!


----------



## haflore (Dec 29, 2009)

Banned for proving it by telling when you had the last one!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 29, 2009)

Banned for thinking that I suffer from any kind of shame, I'm a sociopath don't you know!


----------



## haflore (Dec 29, 2009)

Banned because that's not what I meant. (also the exclamation mark gives you away)


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 29, 2009)

Banned because it is what you meant, don't argue with me or I'll have to ban you twice as hard! (oh and I over use the exclamation mark alot, I'm a very hyperactive and excited kind of chap)


----------



## haflore (Dec 29, 2009)

Banned because what kind of Sociopath is a "hyperactive and excited sort of chap"? And no, it's not what i meant and you can't tell me what _I_ meant!


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 29, 2009)

Banned because I'm hungry


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 29, 2009)

Sorry for interrupting you, but you are banned now.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 29, 2009)

Banned for butting in!


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 29, 2009)

Banned for being a guy named Dave who trolls


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 29, 2009)

Banned for being one of the countless number of people who can't read the "ey" at the end of "Troll".


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 29, 2009)

Banned because I ignored it

Edit 1: Your avatar is looking better. Now, I can read the text.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 29, 2009)

Banned for being an ignorant Canuck!


----------



## haflore (Dec 29, 2009)

Banned for fixing your avatar!(but really thanks)


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 29, 2009)

Banned because I've been waiting for you to post so I could tell you there's plenty of sociopaths who are hyper and excitable, it's caused by banninglust! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  (And my ava is fixed thanks to flameiguana, I'm terrible at gfx)


----------



## haflore (Dec 29, 2009)

Banned because I'm surprised I didn't notice you replied to me before!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 29, 2009)

Banned for being unobservant, for shame good sir for shame.


----------



## haflore (Dec 29, 2009)

Banned 'cuz I meant the reply not the avatar(actually commented on another thread), and because I think I'm the only one who voted in the poll!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 29, 2009)

Banned because I want to change my avatar, but I can't!


----------



## haflore (Dec 29, 2009)

Banned for..well I think that post really bans itself.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 30, 2009)

This one doesn't so I'll explain it slowly.... You.... yes you... the one above me... that's right YOU... you... I'm afraid... are... banned... yes that's right YOU are banned.


----------



## boof222 (Dec 30, 2009)

for that great explanation i award you 1 shiny new ban


----------



## haflore (Dec 30, 2009)

Now this is _much_ more complex than my previous bans so I'll say it slowly, you..yes you..the person whose post is above mine..you..are..banned..for not..giving a real reason..for banning him..


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 30, 2009)

Banned for copyright theft!


----------



## haflore (Dec 30, 2009)

Banned for thinking that sort or thing _really_ matters on the 'Temp


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 30, 2009)

Banned for thinking that people on the temp are anything less then honest, reliable and law abiding citiz... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Sorry, I just couldn't get through the rest of the sentence.  Welcome to the banned, because you've been banned for a reason protected under the (un)Patriot(ic) Act.


----------



## haflore (Dec 30, 2009)

Banned for having opinions shockingly like my own. Also I couldn't get through that sentence either.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 30, 2009)

Well then I can't ban you as you're a brother of the revolution... nah, sod that - you're banned sunshine!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 30, 2009)

Youuuuuuuu'll be baaaaannned fooooor Christmaaaaas!
Youuuuuu can couuuuuunt on thaaaaaaat.

/end crooner mode


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 30, 2009)

Banned for turning the thread into the karaoke game!


----------



## haflore (Dec 30, 2009)

Banned for not liking LEGO Rock Band(no I don't know how I reached that conclusion).


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 30, 2009)

Banned because I miss the NTM game  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Banned for being a faster typist


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 30, 2009)

Banned for no other reason then for me to say I do as well!


----------



## Minox (Dec 30, 2009)

Banned for trying to be a smartass.


----------



## haflore (Dec 30, 2009)

Banned for wishing you were one


----------



## Domination (Dec 30, 2009)

Banned for trying to be a pathetic scum of society.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 30, 2009)

Banned for trying to pass the buck.


----------



## Domination (Dec 30, 2009)

Banned because I would never harm the society. Well, maybe except start a revolution or five.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 30, 2009)

Banned because you couldn't even start the film Revolution (starring Al Pacino) on your DVD player, let alone a real one!


----------



## Domination (Dec 30, 2009)

Banned for not knowing I don't have a DVD player, so I start Revolution on the internet!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 30, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> Banned for not knowing I don't have a DVD player, so I start Revolution on the internet!



Banned because erm, actually I don't have a DVD player either.  I just use the PC.


----------



## haflore (Dec 30, 2009)

Banned for being helpless without the internet.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 30, 2009)

Banned because I'm not helpless without the internet, I'm helpless without a good solid bong.


----------



## Domination (Dec 30, 2009)

Banned for being suicidal without the internet. You really can't live without me, can you? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Banned for talking about bongs in front of minors!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 30, 2009)

Banned for conspiring to keep useful information out of the hands of the curious masses.


----------



## Domination (Dec 30, 2009)

Banned because curiosity killed the cat! Or fox.


----------



## haflore (Dec 30, 2009)

Banned because you can't kill The Nine-Tailed Fox(that's your new nickname Vulpes Abnocto)!!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 30, 2009)

Banned because I have no choice, it's a compulsion!


----------



## Domination (Dec 30, 2009)

You have the choice, just admit it, you came here to be banned. So, yeah... I'll do you the favor.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 30, 2009)

Banned for missing the u out of the word favour.


----------



## Domination (Dec 30, 2009)

Banned because spellcheck doesn't say anything about favor... Instead, favour is wrong. Bah, probably American English spellcheck.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 30, 2009)

Banned for being right.  Opera always picks the American spellings.  It's a conspiracy from the US government to slowly take over the world, word by word.


----------



## Domination (Dec 30, 2009)

Banned because I think not, more the U.S. corporationists than the government!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 30, 2009)

Banned for not realising that the US government is actually a corporation.


----------



## Domination (Dec 30, 2009)

Banned because the government is in too much of a mess to be a corporation. Which corporation has two extreme opposing factions?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 30, 2009)

Banned for not realising that those two opposing factions actually have nothing to do with the government, they're just the entertainment.


----------



## Domination (Dec 30, 2009)

Banned because the two opposing factions are just like shareholders, everything the government does would have to gain their approval first.


----------



## Ryufushichou (Dec 30, 2009)

banned because of your epilepsy inducing avatar


----------



## Domination (Dec 30, 2009)

Banned because of your disappointment-inducing comment.


----------



## Minox (Dec 30, 2009)

Banned because, he's right ya know


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 30, 2009)

Banned for being a big meanie when you were a guest on the tempcast!


----------



## Domination (Dec 30, 2009)

Banned because he's a big meanie even outside of tempcast! My poor avatar


----------



## Minox (Dec 30, 2009)

Pshh, there are bigger meanies out there and therefore you're banned.


----------



## Minox (Dec 30, 2009)

Banned for being mean.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 30, 2009)

Banned for being meanie and not blue.


----------



## Minox (Dec 30, 2009)

Banned because yellow is a much better color than blue.


----------



## Domination (Dec 30, 2009)

Banned because I have awesome blue.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 30, 2009)

Banned for calling yourself a Beatles fan and missing the blue meanies reference!


----------



## Domination (Dec 30, 2009)

Banned because I'm not really a Beatles fan, I just love a lot of their stuff. Never heard a song with that reference.


----------



## Minox (Dec 30, 2009)

Banned, Beatles ain't that interesting.


----------



## MarkDarkness (Dec 30, 2009)

Banned for not having watched Across the Universe and seeing the scene with the blue meanies, which is the weirdest and scariest thing ever.


----------



## Minox (Dec 30, 2009)

Banned because I didn't but I don't feel bad about it


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 30, 2009)

Banned for having no guilt center!


----------



## Domination (Dec 30, 2009)

Banned for having no guilt center either!


----------



## Minox (Dec 30, 2009)

Banned because I could use the same ban on you, but I won't


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 30, 2009)

Banned because I could use the same ban on you, but I won't


----------



## Domination (Dec 30, 2009)

Banned because I could use the same ban on you again, but I'm much more creative than that


----------



## Minox (Dec 30, 2009)

Good night ban


----------



## Skid00dshi (Dec 30, 2009)

BAN! for having a chick as an avi.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 30, 2009)

Banned for having such a douchey name. 

(get used to this joke. You'll hear it often, here)


----------



## Domination (Dec 30, 2009)

Banned for having an even douchier name.

(get used to this joke. You'll hear it often, here)


----------



## haflore (Dec 30, 2009)

Banned 'cuz his new name is The Nine Tailed Fox!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 30, 2009)

Banned for mentioning the kitsune. 

It's bad luck.


----------



## Domination (Dec 30, 2009)

Gonna-good-nite-ban.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 30, 2009)

Gonna-gonna-gonna-gonna-gonna-gonna-gonna-buy-me-a-rainbow ban.


----------



## xalphax (Dec 30, 2009)

Multi purpose ban!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 30, 2009)

swiss army knife ban


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 30, 2009)

Cuckoo clock ban!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 30, 2009)

chattering teeth ban


----------



## Domination (Dec 30, 2009)

True good nite ban


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 30, 2009)

Banned for spouting lies and blasphemy!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 30, 2009)

Banned for spouting truth. 

Off to prison you go!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 30, 2009)

Banned for behaving like the US government! lol


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 30, 2009)

/me tazers trolleydave

STOP RESISTING ARREST!


BANNED!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 30, 2009)

*fizz* *spark* You are... *twitch* *twitch* banned for... *twich* *spasm* asdkjfhaskdlhfaksjdf *siezure*


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 30, 2009)

He's still resisting. Better use the pepper spray to ban 'im


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 30, 2009)

Banned for not knowing that pepper spray is how I spruce up my chilli, I'm that hard. *cries in pain*


----------



## haflore (Dec 30, 2009)

Banned in the name of the revolut-!!Oh $#it it's the Feds!!RUUUUUUUNNNN!!!!!!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 30, 2009)

*fires his bancannon*

STOP OR I'LL SHOOT!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 30, 2009)

Banned for being "the man".


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 30, 2009)

Baned because if you're not "the man" then you're "the boah"


----------



## haflore (Dec 30, 2009)

Banned for having a bancannon, instead of the much more effective..[epic voice]BANHAMMER!![/epic voice]


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 30, 2009)

I see you're a traditionalist.

How does this strike ya?


----------



## Skid00dshi (Dec 30, 2009)




----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 30, 2009)

Banned for not including a ban with your banhammer.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 30, 2009)

Banned because this game never stops!


----------



## haflore (Dec 30, 2009)

Banned for having a FFT:A2 avatar.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 30, 2009)

Banned because it's one of my favourite games!


----------



## haflore (Dec 30, 2009)

Banned 'cuz I like it too.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 30, 2009)

Banned for being a small town girl from a small town world!


----------



## haflore (Dec 30, 2009)

Banned because that makes no sense, please explain.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 30, 2009)

Banned for not listening to the song Don't Stop Believin' by Journey or watching Family Guy!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 30, 2009)

Banned for not recognizing Journey song lyrics, misquoted though they might be. 


(living in a _lonely_ world)

EDIT: Banned for correcting yourself before I could, dammit!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 30, 2009)

Banned for reminding me that I misquoted the lyrics!  (I hadn't even noticed, d'oh!)


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 30, 2009)

Acting funny and I don't know why
'scuse me while I ban this guy! 

*insert awesome guitar riff*


----------



## haflore (Dec 30, 2009)

Banned because all I know is that I don't wanna stop.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 30, 2009)

Banned for forcing 100 midgets into a post box, I've seen the youtube video!


----------



## haflore (Dec 30, 2009)

Banned, you're either in or in the way.


----------



## xalphax (Dec 31, 2009)

The fact that I like you does not mean I won't ban you!


----------



## haflore (Dec 31, 2009)

Banned, I don't wanna stop.

Why do like me? Or is that just a gag?


----------



## xalphax (Dec 31, 2009)

One reason I like you is you participate in this game.

Also: BANNED!


----------



## haflore (Dec 31, 2009)

Banned! For not giving me more reasons.


----------



## xalphax (Dec 31, 2009)

Also I like you for your repartee.

And you are banned for that!


----------



## haflore (Dec 31, 2009)

Banned because I don't know what "repartee" means, that's right I'm blaming you for my shortcomings.


----------



## xalphax (Dec 31, 2009)

banned for not looking it up!

http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/repartee


----------



## haflore (Dec 31, 2009)

What a nice thing to say about me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 thanks!

Also you're banned for making me _learn_, ugh now I have to get the taste out of my mouth..


----------



## Domination (Dec 31, 2009)

Banimation bans you.


----------



## haflore (Dec 31, 2009)

Banned because I know no "Banimation".


----------



## Domination (Dec 31, 2009)

Banned because now you do!


----------



## haflore (Dec 31, 2009)

Banned because I still don't see it..I know, I'm slow.


----------



## ENDscape (Dec 31, 2009)

You are not a win, you are a fail. Therefore banned!


----------



## Domination (Dec 31, 2009)

BANU2!


----------



## haflore (Dec 31, 2009)

Banned! Because this is the END!


----------



## ENDscape (Dec 31, 2009)

Not really, theres more bans to come. Here your first of many BANNN!!!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 31, 2009)

Banned from out of nowhere for absolutely no reason.


----------



## haflore (Dec 31, 2009)

Banned 'cuz I wanna respond to ENDscape instead, actually I've had many bans before yours.


----------



## Domination (Dec 31, 2009)

Banned cos in response to you!


----------



## haflore (Dec 31, 2009)

Banned because you're being interviewed on another thread.


----------



## ENDscape (Dec 31, 2009)

Jealous banned


----------



## haflore (Dec 31, 2009)

Banned for blaming me.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 31, 2009)

Banned because it was your fault and you know it.


----------



## DozerGuy (Dec 31, 2009)

Banned for being in a band.


----------



## haflore (Dec 31, 2009)

Banned for not being in one, especially a LEGO one.


----------



## Domination (Dec 31, 2009)

Banned because I'm a plastic microphone vocalist! Oh wait... The Guitar Hero microphone is still a real mic...


----------



## tj_cool (Dec 31, 2009)

banned for the 2 people becoming 1 year old today


----------



## haflore (Dec 31, 2009)

Banned, you need to use smaller words if you want me to understand!


----------



## tj_cool (Dec 31, 2009)

smaller font ban!


----------



## haflore (Dec 31, 2009)

Banned for mis-communication.


----------



## I am r4ymond (Jan 2, 2010)

^ Banned for coming to "The Edge of the Forum"
< Banned for having an Onion head
V Banned for replying to this thread


----------



## ENDscape (Jan 2, 2010)

Banned because you're playing the wrong game.


----------



## haflore (Jan 2, 2010)

Banned for breaking the [removed].


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 2, 2010)

Banned for pissing on the wall


----------



## haflore (Jan 2, 2010)

Banned because there is no "wall". Go ahead, check, I'll wait.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 2, 2010)

banned for failing to see the WALL


----------



## haflore (Jan 2, 2010)

Banned for insisting something only you can see exists.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 2, 2010)

banned for not acknowledging the WALL


----------



## haflore (Jan 2, 2010)

Banned because it's about time you had you med-er..candy!


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 2, 2010)

Banned for not tasting the wall
your missing the point of this game read the rules on the 1st page


----------



## I am r4ymond (Jan 2, 2010)

Banned for having candy.


----------



## Domination (Jan 2, 2010)

Banned because I is still in bad mood for missing fireworks on New Year's eve.


----------



## haflore (Jan 2, 2010)

Banned for using poor grammar.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 2, 2010)

Banned for being a grammar fascist.


----------



## Domination (Jan 2, 2010)

Banned for being a totalitarian.


----------



## xalphax (Jan 2, 2010)

My first ban this year!


----------



## Minox (Jan 2, 2010)

xalphax said:
			
		

> My first ban this year!


----------



## Domination (Jan 2, 2010)

Banned for no longer being hen.tie.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 2, 2010)

xalphax said:
			
		

> My first ban this year!


This.

Banned for saying it first.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 2, 2010)

My first ban this year!


----------



## ENDscape (Jan 2, 2010)

MegaAce™ said:
			
		

> My first ban this year!


And MegaAce is the lucky winner!
Nvm i just looked and this is my second ban this year. So self ban


----------



## littlestevie (Jan 2, 2010)

banned because i havent banned in over 1000 pages a few hundred pages

EDIT: self banned for forgetting my couple of sept 09 bans


----------



## haflore (Jan 2, 2010)

Banned for self-correction!


----------



## xalphax (Jan 2, 2010)

banned for twewy avatar


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 3, 2010)

You're banned for wandering around here thinking you can ban whoever you like!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 3, 2010)

Banned because your coolness deserves it!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 3, 2010)

Banned because you banned Dave!


----------



## haflore (Jan 3, 2010)

Banned for sel-banning due to banning Dave!


----------



## Domination (Jan 3, 2010)

Banned for adding the disgusting, blasphemous, trauma-inducing, horrifying and taboo word "Dave" into your ban!


----------



## xalphax (Jan 3, 2010)

Banned because the "D" of Domination stands for Dave, too!


----------



## Dark Blade (Jan 3, 2010)

You're banned just because I got a shiny new ban hammer to try out.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 3, 2010)

Banned because mine never gets old!


----------



## Domination (Jan 3, 2010)

Banned for not having a custom title.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 3, 2010)

Banned because you reminded me. Thanks!


----------



## Domination (Jan 3, 2010)

Banned for not giving me porns as payment.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 3, 2010)

Banned as there are enough porn bots to come.


----------



## Domination (Jan 3, 2010)

Banned because as I don't like *erhem* checking them (JUST TO MAKE SURE THEY ARE PORNS I SWEAR! :ninja)


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 3, 2010)

Banned because nobody else wanted to do it.


----------



## haflore (Jan 3, 2010)

Banned for saying something like that!(not that anyone other than him _does _ want to do it)


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 3, 2010)

Banned because nobody played the banning game for 7 hours.


----------



## xalphax (Jan 3, 2010)

[banned]MegaAce™[/banned]


----------



## Jamstruth (Jan 3, 2010)

Banned because your BBCode didn't work


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 3, 2010)

Banned because that's obvious.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 3, 2010)

Banned for being the Ace of Bass!


----------



## xalphax (Jan 3, 2010)

banned for being shopping cart dave!


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 3, 2010)

Banned for being yet another Croatian member with a significant amount of posts!


----------



## haflore (Jan 4, 2010)

Banned for being envious


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 4, 2010)

Banned for having a pin in your avy.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 4, 2010)

Banned for having a quill in your inkwell.


----------



## Domination (Jan 4, 2010)

Banned for being a chav.


----------



## xalphax (Jan 4, 2010)

banned because... Are you pushing a Trolley, or are you sitting in a Trolley? Or something entirely different?

*edit* Gnah, too slow... still, the ban stays!


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 4, 2010)

Banned for being this guy.


----------



## blackdragonbaham (Jan 4, 2010)

banned because it is the rule in this thread?!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 4, 2010)

Banned for uncertainty.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 4, 2010)

banned with a keyboard solo. skgejagvdsghavhgvvasdjasd


----------



## xalphax (Jan 4, 2010)

banned for writing gibberish


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 4, 2010)

banned for not.


----------



## xalphax (Jan 4, 2010)

banned for using generic bans


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 4, 2010)

-ban


----------



## xalphax (Jan 4, 2010)

banned for being unhappy


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 4, 2010)

-ban


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 4, 2010)

banned for using smilies


----------



## Domination (Jan 4, 2010)

Banned because I use similes instead!


----------



## haflore (Jan 4, 2010)

Banned because I haven't been here for a while.


----------



## ENDscape (Jan 5, 2010)

Banned because no one cares


----------



## Hehe Moo (Jan 5, 2010)

Holy-shit-I-never-noticed- that-your-ava-blinks-ban.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 5, 2010)

banned for thinking shit is holy


----------



## xalphax (Jan 5, 2010)

do you want the total ban?


----------



## haflore (Jan 5, 2010)

Good morning ban!


----------



## Raika (Jan 5, 2010)

My first ban of 2010!


----------



## xalphax (Jan 5, 2010)

ban... 2010... that rhymes! banned!


----------



## haflore (Jan 5, 2010)

Banned for banning Raika.


----------



## xalphax (Jan 5, 2010)

banned for banning me... even worse!


----------



## ENDscape (Jan 5, 2010)

Banned for banning raika then banning him for banning you for banning raika


----------



## Domination (Jan 5, 2010)

Banned for being banned by Domination.


----------



## haflore (Jan 5, 2010)

Banned for being banned by haflore


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 5, 2010)

Banned for being a fucking copycat!


----------



## Westside (Jan 5, 2010)

Banned for vulgarity.


----------



## haflore (Jan 5, 2010)

Banned for pointing out something that doesn't matter here.


----------



## ENDscape (Jan 5, 2010)

Banned because nothing matters here


----------



## haflore (Jan 5, 2010)

Banned because banning still matters.


----------



## iFish (Jan 7, 2010)

you are banned ofr banning somebody


----------



## haflore (Jan 7, 2010)

Banned for hypocrisy!


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Jan 7, 2010)

Banned...because...Dood.


----------



## tj_cool (Jan 8, 2010)

banned because you made post 26530 !


----------



## haflore (Jan 8, 2010)

Banned for making post #26531, and because, much like this one, your ban was completely random.


----------



## ENDscape (Jan 9, 2010)

Gundam Eclipse said:
			
		

> Banned...because...Dood.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 9, 2010)

Banned because you didn't ban haflore.


----------



## ENDscape (Jan 9, 2010)

Because I banned you!


----------



## MarkDarkness (Jan 9, 2010)

Because you blink!


----------



## ENDscape (Jan 9, 2010)

You didnt Ban me.


----------



## MarkDarkness (Jan 9, 2010)

I ban you because I didn't ban you!


----------



## Kwartel (Jan 9, 2010)

Banned, because I'm afraid of the dark...


----------



## haflore (Jan 9, 2010)

Good morning Ban..dood.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 9, 2010)

Banned because it's afternoon over here!


----------



## xalphax (Jan 9, 2010)

banned because fuck timezones.

look at the Chinese timezone.


----------



## ENDscape (Jan 9, 2010)

Banned because what about the Chinese timezones?


----------



## xalphax (Jan 9, 2010)

http://wwp.greenwichmeantime.com/time-zone/asia/china/time/

banned.


----------



## Unoalpho (Jan 9, 2010)

your banned for posting a link


----------



## haflore (Jan 9, 2010)

Good afternoon Ban.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 9, 2010)

Good night, ban

Banned!


----------



## ENDscape (Jan 10, 2010)

Good morning BAN!


----------



## haflore (Jan 10, 2010)

Good(very early) morning Ban.


----------



## Frog (Jan 10, 2010)

almost good night ban!


----------



## haflore (Jan 10, 2010)

Easy like Sunday morning Ban.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 10, 2010)

She's an Easy Banner...


----------



## haflore (Jan 10, 2010)

Banned because I'm between dungeon runs.


----------



## prowler (Jan 11, 2010)

Banned because I heard you don't like mudkips!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 11, 2010)

Banned because you don't like them too!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jan 11, 2010)

Banned for Holding your 'Grimoire' (is that another name for 'Tit' ? cos that what it looks like you're doing in your Avatar)


----------



## haflore (Jan 12, 2010)

Banned for not knowing what a "Grimoire" is.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jan 12, 2010)

Banned for not realising I was trying to be funny


Spoiler: A Gimoire is.....



 a textbook of magic, usually containing instructions of summoning Angel and/or demons, or for obtain mystical powers... 
So there !!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I DO know what one is... Google is such a friend


----------



## haflore (Jan 12, 2010)

CannonFoddr said:
			
		

> Banned for not realising I was trying to be funny
> 
> 
> Spoiler: A Gimoire is.....
> ...


Banned because you let me trick you into telling me what a Grimoire is(I really didn't know what it was before you told me)


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jan 12, 2010)

Banned for tricking me


----------



## haflore (Jan 12, 2010)

Banned for using a non-standard emote.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jan 12, 2010)

Banned for attempting to ban originality


----------



## haflore (Jan 12, 2010)

Banned for attempting to ban originality


----------



## MarkDarkness (Jan 12, 2010)

Banned for having a scarf.


----------



## haflore (Jan 12, 2010)

Banned for not having one.


----------



## MarkDarkness (Jan 12, 2010)

Banned for not understanding that it's summer here.


----------



## haflore (Jan 12, 2010)

Banned because that's no excuse(besides, I don't have one either).


----------



## MarkDarkness (Jan 12, 2010)

Banned for not guessing that I actually carry one in my bag because even in hot days it can get fucking cold here for absolutely no reason.


----------



## haflore (Jan 12, 2010)

Banned for having a bag.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jan 12, 2010)

^ Banned for not realizing his Avatar GOT a [bum]bag


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 12, 2010)

Banned for being an easy target.


----------



## zuron7 (Jan 12, 2010)

Banned for commenting on people.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 12, 2010)

Banned for your avatar killing people.


----------



## haflore (Jan 12, 2010)

Banned because your avatar saves people.


----------



## ENDscape (Jan 12, 2010)

Banned because your avatar explodes


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 12, 2010)

Banned because your avatar blinks.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 12, 2010)

Banned because your avatar thinks it's peanut butter jelly time.

(And it isn't. Ever.)


----------



## haflore (Jan 12, 2010)

Banned because your avatar is fantastic.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 12, 2010)

Banned because your avatar is self-explanatory.


----------



## haflore (Jan 12, 2010)

Banned because you mean self-explository


----------



## xalphax (Jan 13, 2010)

slow-gbatemp-ban


----------



## shito (Jan 13, 2010)

banned for not use space on your post


----------



## xalphax (Jan 13, 2010)

banned because space is ambiguous.


----------



## benbop1992 (Jan 13, 2010)

Banned Cuz i slayed your Pony before you could


----------



## haflore (Jan 13, 2010)

Banned because that's a horrible thing to do.


----------



## xalphax (Jan 13, 2010)

banned because it is an everyday thing...


----------



## benbop1992 (Jan 13, 2010)

Banned because it's an everyday thing for you and me, not him.


----------



## haflore (Jan 13, 2010)

Banned because I slay ponies for a living, ever wonder who gets the horse meat?


----------



## xalphax (Jan 13, 2010)

banned because i thought you slayed penguins.


----------



## haflore (Jan 13, 2010)

Banned because..In old country you don't slay Penguin, Penguin slays _you_.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 14, 2010)

Banned as your old country seems to be Ivalice.
(...that must have been before your move to the underworld.....)

There are no penguins in Ivalice. I know very well. 

(And there are no ponies either!)

You sir are a chocobo in prinny feathers.


----------



## haflore (Jan 14, 2010)

Banned!! Because I'm actually a Prinny who moved to Ivalice after serving out my time working for Etna(I'm the only one who ever has).

Also Ivalice is my current country, not my old one.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 14, 2010)

Bangaa-Ban


----------



## haflore (Jan 14, 2010)

Ban-Kupo!!


----------



## prowler (Jan 14, 2010)

Vann-ban

Edit: I forgot how much of a girl he looks like.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 16, 2010)

Sephi-ban!


----------



## haflore (Jan 16, 2010)

Carefully-Planned-Gambit-Combo-Ban!!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 16, 2010)

Banned because you're not from Ivalice!


----------



## haflore (Jan 16, 2010)

Banned because what are you talking about? I am so from Ivalice, It even says so on my profile!


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 17, 2010)

banned for typing too fast


----------



## Domination (Jan 17, 2010)

Banned because I haven't banned all you pieces of crap n' failure for a long time!


----------



## haflore (Jan 17, 2010)

Banned because neither of you can prove I was typing too fast!(besides it's because I use a phone)


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 17, 2010)

banned for using a phone


----------



## haflore (Jan 17, 2010)

Banned for creating dreams.


----------



## ENDscape (Jan 18, 2010)

Banned for being a nightmare.


----------



## FISHY_au (Jan 18, 2010)

banned for having the first 3 letters in your username in CAPS.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 18, 2010)

Banned for going back to your evil schemes.


----------



## FISHY_au (Jan 18, 2010)

banned for realising.



Spoiler



MWAHAHAHAHAAAAA


----------



## haflore (Jan 18, 2010)

Banned for attempting to hide your evil intent.


----------



## mucus (Jan 18, 2010)

dood you are soooooo banned that it's not even funny dood!


----------



## haflore (Jan 18, 2010)

Banned because I just used some Mucinex.


----------



## mucus (Jan 18, 2010)

Banned for improper use of mucinex.
Go back to page 1 and start over. (oops wrong game!)


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 18, 2010)

Banned for still having a Christmas avatar, and probably not giving a shit!


----------



## mucus (Jan 18, 2010)

Banned for being right about me not giving a shit ( expect it to change in june )


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 18, 2010)

Banned because you can do it around April.


----------



## haflore (Jan 18, 2010)

Banned because it's not even February, it doesn't matter yet!


----------



## xalphax (Jan 18, 2010)

you are banned, like no human has been banned before!


----------



## haflore (Jan 18, 2010)

Banned because I'm obviously not a human dood, I'm a Prinny named haflore..dood.


----------



## roku93 (Jan 18, 2010)

Banned for claiming to be a game character.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 18, 2010)

Banned for developing a beer belly belly beer belly belly belly beer belly.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 18, 2010)

banned for using copy and paste


----------



## House Spider (Jan 18, 2010)

Banned for banning.


----------



## haflore (Jan 18, 2010)

Banned for practicing extreme hypocrisy.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 18, 2010)

Banned for thinking I used Copy and Paste! It was typed by hand! Seriously.



Spoiler



It really was.


----------



## House Spider (Jan 18, 2010)

Banned for admiting an awful deed and I don't reward honesty.


----------



## haflore (Jan 18, 2010)

Banned for being a Nationalist.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 18, 2010)

Banned because your moral values are seriously warped.


----------



## haflore (Jan 18, 2010)

Banned because that's not true, I don't know what a Nationalist is.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 18, 2010)

Banned because you actually got in the way of my ban aimed towards N64Temp.


----------



## haflore (Jan 18, 2010)

Banned for not realizing I do that alot on this thread


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 18, 2010)

Banned as there's a ban inside.


----------



## haflore (Jan 18, 2010)

Banned because I think I did it again


----------



## xalphax (Jan 18, 2010)

half banned


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 18, 2010)

1/4 banned


----------



## xalphax (Jan 18, 2010)

pi times banned!


----------



## haflore (Jan 19, 2010)

Banned in the name of the 'Lore!!


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 19, 2010)

banned because there is no lore


----------



## haflore (Jan 19, 2010)

Banned because I carry one part of the Haflore with me as a guide in my search for the remaining peices.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 19, 2010)

Banned for being only half a user


----------



## haflore (Jan 19, 2010)

Banned because there's a difference between "half" and "haf".


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 19, 2010)

Banned for having a Welsh girls name!


----------



## haflore (Jan 19, 2010)

Banned because I'm pretty sure there are no Welsh(or any other) people named "haflore".


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 19, 2010)

Banned because there are plenty of Welsh girls name Haf.


----------



## haflore (Jan 19, 2010)

Banned because there's a large difference between haf and haflore.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 19, 2010)

Banned because there isn't in my eyes, Lore could be your last name!


----------



## haflore (Jan 19, 2010)

Banned because if that were the case I would have used a space or underscore.


----------



## haflore (Jan 20, 2010)

Banned for not saying anything particularly ban worthy.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jan 20, 2010)

Banned for double post


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 20, 2010)

banned for only owning Nintendo consoles


----------



## I am r4ymond (Jan 21, 2010)

Banned for siding with Adolf Hitler instead of the Americans


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 21, 2010)

Banned for spouting nonsense propaganda.


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jan 21, 2010)

Banned for living in the UK.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 21, 2010)

banned for living in bahrain (wherever the hell that is is that a new country or something i never heard of it)


----------



## Mr.Mysterio (Jan 21, 2010)

Banned for being ignorant about Middle East countries.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 21, 2010)

banned for living in a Middle East country


----------



## xalphax (Jan 22, 2010)

Quiz: Who is banned?



Spoiler



you!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 22, 2010)

xalphax said:
			
		

> Quiz: Who is banned?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 22, 2010)

banned for using spoiler tags. you can't hide anything in here!


----------



## Roobitz (Jan 23, 2010)

^ banned for editing your post.


----------



## Domination (Jan 23, 2010)

Banned for not editing your post. Not yet, at least, not until you get so completely embarrassed and suicidal from my picking on you.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 23, 2010)

banned for even implying that anyone will get embarrassed in here. they shouldn't be in here than


----------



## haflore (Jan 23, 2010)

Banned for the love of


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 23, 2010)

banned for not saying banned for using creep


----------



## haflore (Jan 23, 2010)

-Ban.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 23, 2010)

-ban


----------



## 1337Freak (Jan 23, 2010)

Banned for being an Animal


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 23, 2010)

Banned for having no posts.


----------



## haflore (Jan 23, 2010)

Banned for having over 900(0)!!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 23, 2010)

Banned for having less than half as many posts as me!


----------



## haflore (Jan 23, 2010)

Banned for having 1/4 the average posts per day I do!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 23, 2010)

Banned for making me look, and another ban because I'm working on that.


----------



## haflore (Jan 23, 2010)

Banned because you can't double ban, and another ban because you did exactly what I wanted you to!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 23, 2010)

Banned for double banning while you were banning me for double banning.


----------



## haflore (Jan 23, 2010)

Banned for being a victim of irony!!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 23, 2010)

Banned for ironing.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 23, 2010)

Banned for washing


----------



## haflore (Jan 23, 2010)

Banned for going to the laundromat.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 24, 2010)

Banned for putting a red shirt in with the whites that was my fav shirt!!


----------



## xalphax (Jan 24, 2010)

Deluxe Ban!

You owe me $100 now!


----------



## haflore (Jan 24, 2010)

New! Super Ban Bros.


----------



## updowners (Jan 24, 2010)

Ban.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 24, 2010)

super smash ban


----------



## Thoob (Jan 24, 2010)

Yo Mama ban.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 24, 2010)

Banned because the EOF is fucked up now


----------



## xalphax (Jan 24, 2010)

banned because it is just sticky-less.

premium topics will stay on top :-)


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 24, 2010)

blame sonicslasher it was his idea to get rid of the stickies! http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=205376


----------



## alidsl (Jan 24, 2010)

banned because it was all your fault


----------



## xalphax (Jan 24, 2010)

banned because don't point at other people!


----------



## Hybris (Jan 24, 2010)

Banned for having more then one thousand posts !


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 24, 2010)

Banned for having 16 posts!


----------



## tj_cool (Jan 24, 2010)

Banned for having less posts than me


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 24, 2010)

tj_banned!


----------



## haflore (Jan 24, 2010)

Banned because I miss stickies in the EoF


----------



## xalphax (Jan 24, 2010)

banned because they will be back soon!


----------



## Davess (Jan 24, 2010)

^banned for killing a "my little pony"


----------



## ENDscape (Jan 24, 2010)

^ Banned for being a homo


----------



## 3117Freak (Jan 24, 2010)

Banned for lying.


----------



## tj_cool (Jan 24, 2010)

Not banned

You're just suspended forever


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jan 24, 2010)

Whoever it was who un-stickied my Sticky on EOF is well & truely Totally Banned


----------



## Sanderino (Jan 24, 2010)

Banned for banning.


----------



## tj_cool (Jan 24, 2010)

banned for banning someone who
for (int i = 0; i < 26700; i++) {
+= banned someone who }banned the OP


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 24, 2010)

banned for using math (it sux)


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jan 24, 2010)

Banned for not coming up with something original


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 24, 2010)

banned for posting stupid videos...how is that original?


----------



## xalphax (Jan 24, 2010)

one-handed-ban


----------



## Domination (Jan 25, 2010)

I'll give you a nice double-hand ban.


----------



## xalphax (Jan 25, 2010)

blindfolded ban!

beat that!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 25, 2010)

no-typing ban!


----------



## xalphax (Jan 25, 2010)

amazed ban!


----------



## haflore (Jan 25, 2010)

Bangun Justice!


----------



## CrimsonZElite (Jan 25, 2010)

3117Freak said:
			
		

> Banned for lying.



Banned for lying about lying

3117Freak is elite?
Yes or No?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 26, 2010)

for for being a noob and ruining our game


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jan 26, 2010)

^^ Banned for not saying BANNED in you post


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 26, 2010)

banned for breaking my copy and paste button


----------



## fgghjjkll (Jan 26, 2010)

Banned for not getting a better keyboard


----------



## haflore (Jan 26, 2010)

Banned for not suggesting he use the virtual one.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 28, 2010)

Banned for nearly letting this slip onto page 2!


----------



## haflore (Jan 28, 2010)

Banned for not stopping a fellow Cyclo user from almost committing such an atrocity sooner!!


----------



## zuron7 (Jan 29, 2010)

Banned for being a half ore


----------



## agentgamma (Jan 29, 2010)

Banned for being AL GORE!


----------



## xalphax (Jan 29, 2010)

thoughtless ban


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 29, 2010)

Non-sticky ban.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jan 29, 2010)

Teflon Ban


----------



## Jdbye (Jan 29, 2010)

Banned for using metal utensils on the teflon.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jan 29, 2010)

Banned for thinking I use metal utensils on teflon


----------



## xalphax (Jan 29, 2010)

you are relatively banned


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jan 29, 2010)

How can I be banned for being a relative - I don't even know you - BANNED


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 29, 2010)

nabanab


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 29, 2010)

Megcreepbanlol.


----------



## haflore (Jan 29, 2010)

ProtBan7!!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 29, 2010)

hafbanlore.


----------



## haflore (Jan 29, 2010)

FatBanAss.co.uk


----------



## xalphax (Jan 29, 2010)

best ban ever. ever.


----------



## haflore (Jan 29, 2010)

Pony Banstation


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 29, 2010)

GBAtemp Ban


----------



## haflore (Jan 29, 2010)

GBATemp Banitive GBANtemp Flooder.


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 29, 2010)

Banned for using romaji in your sig! Use Kanji + Hiragana.


----------



## haflore (Jan 29, 2010)

Banned for not telling me why I shouldn't use romanji.(plus I'm pretty sure it won't fit with my Prinny in there, and I'm not getting rid of him just yet)


----------



## xalphax (Jan 30, 2010)

James W. Heisig ban!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 30, 2010)

haflore said:
			
		

> Temper's Banitive.


Banned because by the name I read this I'd changed my title.


----------



## haflore (Jan 31, 2010)

Banned because I have no idea what you're on about, my ban is as up to date as it was the moment I posted it


----------



## Domination (Jan 31, 2010)

Banned because I have no ideas what you are on about, your ban is as up to date as your grandmother.


----------



## haflore (Jan 31, 2010)

Banned because I missed you!!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 31, 2010)

Banned for editing a ban that was already established in Banon. NOTE: Banon is the term referring to the canonicity of each ban that has been recorded in this game. An error in banon is only possible during a serious mix-up in the space-time continuum.


----------



## prowler (Jan 31, 2010)

Banned for long ban


----------



## haflore (Jan 31, 2010)

Banned for short ban that makes everyone else seem Long-winded.


----------



## xalphax (Jan 31, 2010)

Abbr. Bn.


----------



## Jothri (Feb 1, 2010)

you are banned for posting at 'Yesterday, 08:19 PM' and not hitting enough LSD. This is the DEA.


----------



## haflore (Feb 1, 2010)

Banned for impersonating an government agent, we know where you live.


----------



## Jamstruth (Feb 1, 2010)

Banned for knowing where I live (seriously THIS IS THE BATCAVE!!!! d'oh!!!)


----------



## CannonFoddr (Feb 1, 2010)

Banned for being totally 'batty'


----------



## Hybris (Feb 2, 2010)

Banned for having an animated avatar .


----------



## Jothri (Feb 2, 2010)

Banned for _not_ having an animated avatar. Crud! Banned self...


----------



## haflore (Feb 2, 2010)

Banned because I feel left out since that ban would exclude me


----------



## Hybris (Feb 2, 2010)

Banned for having a Prinny avatar . =D


----------



## Jothri (Feb 2, 2010)

Banned for failing to ban someone that has already been banned.


----------



## haflore (Feb 2, 2010)

Banned for banning the same person twice in a row!!


----------



## Jothri (Feb 2, 2010)

Banned for banning the same person thrice in a row!!


----------



## haflore (Feb 2, 2010)

Banned for being able to count that high!! I mean really, who could need a high number like that!?!?


----------



## Jothri (Feb 2, 2010)

Banned for failing education causing the inability to count.


----------



## haflore (Feb 2, 2010)

Banned because I went to the Netherworld academy, where they taught me to count as high as I need to, that is to say, up to "Prinny."


----------



## agentgamma (Feb 2, 2010)

Banned for being a Prinny obsessive.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 2, 2010)

Banned for having a palindromic post (#26762). I made the same ban a long time ago.


----------



## playallday (Feb 2, 2010)

Banned for not bumping all my topics like I paid you for.


----------



## haflore (Feb 2, 2010)

Banned for not playing any more


----------



## MegaAce™ (Feb 2, 2010)

Banned for not having a cocktus in your avatar.


----------



## haflore (Feb 2, 2010)

Banned because if that means what I think it means..No, just no.


----------



## asiekierka (Feb 5, 2010)

Banned because you didn't join the Brutey project.


----------



## Hatsu (Feb 5, 2010)

Banned for mentioning the Brutey project.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 5, 2010)

Banned for having such an high warn level.


----------



## Domination (Feb 5, 2010)

Banned for having such a low height.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 5, 2010)

Banned because I'm actually taller than you.


----------



## Domination (Feb 5, 2010)

Banned for asian-stereotyping.

I don't care if you never said anything about it. But I know that's what you think. And I'm hurt. We are not short.


----------



## zuron7 (Feb 5, 2010)

Banned for being tall and short at the same time.


----------



## agentgamma (Feb 5, 2010)

Banned as this conversation is boring me. END OF TRANSMISSION!!!!!


----------



## haflore (Feb 5, 2010)

Banned because I'm starting a new Transmission and a new page!


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Feb 5, 2010)

Banned by Zeus!
Yeah, i am kinda into greek myths right now, partially due to Percy Jackson..


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 5, 2010)

Banned by Poseidon!


----------



## prowler (Feb 5, 2010)

Banned because I re-done my profile.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Feb 5, 2010)

Banned by Hades - for not including a Greek Mythical Being


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 5, 2010)

Banned because Prowler meant "re-did"


----------



## prowler (Feb 5, 2010)

Banned because my name isn't Prowler yet!

Also, guess where the name is from :3


----------



## JackDeeEss (Feb 5, 2010)

Banned because "Prowler" is a vehicle on Halo.


----------



## prowler (Feb 5, 2010)

Banned for even saying the word Halo.
Try again.

Clue: SEGA


----------



## JackDeeEss (Feb 5, 2010)

Banned for talking about the spawner of the Generic Blue Hedgehog 


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 5, 2010)

Banned because a Prowler is also a one-man Peacekeeper fighter ship from Farscape.


----------



## prowler (Feb 5, 2010)

Banned because nobody guessed it.

Myles Tails Prower.

Add an 'L' and its Prowler.


----------



## JackDeeEss (Feb 5, 2010)

Banned because

*NOBODY CARES*


----------



## prowler (Feb 5, 2010)

Banned because

*I CARE*


Anyway, who the hell are you?


----------



## JackDeeEss (Feb 5, 2010)

Banned because you never use IRC.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 5, 2010)

Banned because of the PM I just sent you about that ban, Dean.


----------



## prowler (Feb 5, 2010)

Banned because I have a thing for your name.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 5, 2010)

Banned because I heard


----------



## prowler (Feb 5, 2010)

Banned for


----------



## JackDeeEss (Feb 5, 2010)

Banned for


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 5, 2010)

Banned for ban about


----------



## JackDeeEss (Feb 5, 2010)

Banned for not Objecting about my ban.


----------



## prowler (Feb 5, 2010)

Banned because I lol'd at your ban


----------



## JackDeeEss (Feb 5, 2010)

Banned for lol-ing.


----------



## xalphax (Feb 5, 2010)

banned for loli


----------



## updowners (Feb 6, 2010)

Bann-arrrrrrrr


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 6, 2010)

Banned for being a pirate


----------



## Dr.Killa (Feb 6, 2010)

ban


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 6, 2010)

Banned for not providing a reason


----------



## Dr.Killa (Feb 6, 2010)

lol i got banned


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 6, 2010)

Banned for not providing a reason to a reason


----------



## agentgamma (Feb 6, 2010)

Banned for no raisin


----------



## boof222 (Feb 6, 2010)

banned for stealing my raisin


----------



## xalphax (Feb 6, 2010)

banned for grapes.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 6, 2010)

Banned for sour


----------



## haflore (Feb 6, 2010)

Banned at 3something o'clock.


----------



## xalphax (Feb 6, 2010)

timeless ban


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 6, 2010)

Epic ban.


----------



## agentgamma (Feb 6, 2010)

Banned as the word epic is overused these days and therefore isn't epic. We should start a NEW word. How about _EPICTASTIC_?


----------



## prowler (Feb 6, 2010)

Banned because that new word isn't good.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 6, 2010)

Not until Plutonij gets back. Banned.


----------



## agentgamma (Feb 6, 2010)

Banned for getting in the way, ProtoKun7


----------



## xalphax (Feb 6, 2010)

banned purely for the sake of banning


----------



## agentgamma (Feb 6, 2010)

Banned for not creating a good reason


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 6, 2010)

Banned due to lack of resources.


----------



## agentgamma (Feb 6, 2010)

Banned as I have a chihuahua thats a secret agent who works for the NSA.


----------



## JackDeeEss (Feb 6, 2010)

Banned because Paris Hilton also has a chihuahua, and everyone knows she's a skank. (both the chihuahua and her)


----------



## agentgamma (Feb 6, 2010)

Banned as Paris' chihuahua is in fact a domestic terrorist. After all, I saw a pic of the chihuahua on /b/


----------



## JackDeeEss (Feb 6, 2010)

Banned because I can.


----------



## agentgamma (Feb 6, 2010)

Banned because you shouldn't have the ability to ban. Only mods and EOF trolls can ban.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Feb 6, 2010)

Banned for ....Oh my God have you looked in the mirror lately


----------



## xalphax (Feb 6, 2010)

Banned because you changed your nick... why, oh why?


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 6, 2010)

Banned because who did and what from?


----------



## xalphax (Feb 6, 2010)

Banned because ask PanzerTacticer


----------



## Dr.Killa (Feb 6, 2010)

lol


----------



## haflore (Feb 6, 2010)

Banned because you didn't ban anyone.


----------



## Dr.Killa (Feb 6, 2010)

banned for being a hypocrite


----------



## haflore (Feb 6, 2010)

Banned because you just called someone that, and it makes no sense in context.


----------



## Domination (Feb 7, 2010)

Banned for being an incorrigible retard.


----------



## haflore (Feb 7, 2010)

Banned for using the "R" word


----------



## ENDscape (Feb 7, 2010)

Banned for using the "B" word.


----------



## Dr.Killa (Feb 7, 2010)

u r a hypocrite. therefore, u r banned


----------



## ENDscape (Feb 7, 2010)

Banned for editing your post and not fixing your spelling mistakes.


----------



## Dr.Killa (Feb 7, 2010)

banned because i did i spelled therefore as therfore so i ficksed it so u r banned 4 being wrong


----------



## agentgamma (Feb 7, 2010)

Banned as you are the cancer killing GBAtemp the English lamguage


----------



## agentgamma (Feb 7, 2010)

Self ban, for double posting


----------



## geoflcl (Feb 7, 2010)

Ban, for trying to ban yourself...

...how redundant.


----------



## GoldenTalesGeek (Feb 7, 2010)

Banned for not knowing what the meaning is behind your own username.


----------



## Domination (Feb 7, 2010)

Banned for not having an abstract noun as your username.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 7, 2010)

banned for making 2 pages while i was gone!


----------



## xalphax (Feb 7, 2010)

banned for userbars


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 7, 2010)

banned for having NO sig


----------



## Domination (Feb 7, 2010)

Banned for having a retarded sig. I bet your sig only has an IQ of 74, while mine has an IQ of 148.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 7, 2010)

Banned for listening to gay bands


----------



## agentgamma (Feb 7, 2010)

Banned as Queen and Muse are awesome


----------



## Domination (Feb 7, 2010)

Banned for trying to force your worthless and utterly brainless opinions into the completely opposite reality. 

And I'll take that as a compliment when you say Queen is gay, R.I.P. Freddie Mercury.

Banned for having good taste, I cannot allow another person to have good taste! Too many people have crappy taste, so you must be the same!


----------



## agentgamma (Feb 7, 2010)

Banned as he was an awesome man


----------



## Domination (Feb 7, 2010)

Banned as Freddie Mercury is awesome. AIDS is evil


----------



## agentgamma (Feb 7, 2010)

Banned as I am trying to stop 5893 pages about AIDS.


----------



## Demonbart (Feb 7, 2010)

^Banned for having Hello Kitty in his/her avatar.


----------



## agentgamma (Feb 7, 2010)

Banned for having an obvious penis related avatar. I am disappoint


----------



## Domination (Feb 7, 2010)

Banned for having an obvious pussy related avatar. Everyone is disappoint.


----------



## agentgamma (Feb 7, 2010)

Banned for removing Queen


----------



## Domination (Feb 7, 2010)

Banned for reminding me. I'm too lazy to add it in now.


----------



## agentgamma (Feb 7, 2010)

Banned as thats no excuse


----------



## GoldenTalesGeek (Feb 7, 2010)

Banned for giving Hello Kitty a gun!


----------



## haflore (Feb 7, 2010)

Banned for trying to take it away.


----------



## xalphax (Feb 7, 2010)

Banned from outer space!i!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Feb 7, 2010)

Banned for being an illegal alien


----------



## haflore (Feb 7, 2010)

Banned for being such an easy target.


----------



## Dr.Killa (Feb 7, 2010)

banned for having the name halfore


----------



## xalphax (Feb 7, 2010)

Banned for having a false Dr. title!


----------



## agentgamma (Feb 8, 2010)

Banned as the Sexbox  > Pony Slaystation


----------



## xalphax (Feb 8, 2010)

banned because

...


that is just not true


----------



## agentgamma (Feb 8, 2010)

Banned as the Pony Slaystation requires large mandatory installs in order to actually slay ponys.


----------



## Jamstruth (Feb 8, 2010)

Banned for instigating console fanboy rage sequence Alpha Gamma 5B (Flame War argument)


----------



## agentgamma (Feb 8, 2010)

Banned as-OMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOM


----------



## xalphax (Feb 8, 2010)

agentgamma said:
			
		

> Banned as the Pony Slaystation requires large mandatory installs in order to actually slay ponys.



Banned because in 1994 there were no mandatory installs, or does it read Pony Slaystation 3?


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 8, 2010)

Banned because that's what they _wanted_ you to think.


----------



## Raika (Feb 8, 2010)

First ban of the year 2010.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Feb 8, 2010)

Banned for being over a month late


----------



## haflore (Feb 8, 2010)

Banned for being "late."


----------



## GoldenTalesGeek (Feb 9, 2010)

Banned for liking Prinnies, dood!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 9, 2010)

Banned for posting in regular font!


----------



## haflore (Feb 9, 2010)

Banned for posting in regular font!


----------



## asiekierka (Feb 9, 2010)

C-C-C-CC-CCOMBO BREAKER!

not banned.

I'm in a good mood today, y'know?


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 9, 2010)

Banned for failure to ban.


----------



## asiekierka (Feb 9, 2010)

Banned for ruining my good mood.


----------



## haflore (Feb 9, 2010)

Banned for not banning me!!


----------



## haflore (Feb 9, 2010)

Banned for banning yourself as we speak!!
Also I have made quite a paradox haven't I?


----------



## ninchya (Feb 10, 2010)

Banned for making a paradox


----------



## agentgamma (Feb 10, 2010)

Banned as thats not a real paradox. Being my own grandfather IS.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It might explain why I have 3 arms.


----------



## geoflcl (Feb 10, 2010)

BANNED.

Why?

Why don't you ask your third arm?


----------



## agentgamma (Feb 10, 2010)

Banned as it doesn't talk. Its awesome as I can use the N64 controller_ properly._


----------



## rockstar99 (Feb 10, 2010)

Banned for fucking around...


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 10, 2010)

Banned because agentgamma actually had quite a good point.


----------



## xalphax (Feb 10, 2010)

burning ban!


----------



## agentgamma (Feb 11, 2010)

Banned as I have a better element than fire: *HEART!!!*


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 11, 2010)

Banned because on maximum settings this game is only on its 897th page!


----------



## xalphax (Feb 11, 2010)

banned because you have the same forum settings as i do!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 11, 2010)

Banned because I just reset them. Might put them back though.

And this just created the 1794th page on default settings, and the 5380th page on minimum settings.


----------



## haflore (Feb 11, 2010)

Banned for starting the 1794th page on default, or 5380th page on minimum settings.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 11, 2010)

Banned for continuing said page.


----------



## haflore (Feb 11, 2010)

Banned 'cuz..y'know what? This is just too damn fun!


----------



## Dr.Killa (Feb 12, 2010)

is banned for having fun ur probably horny right now i bet u rub ur dick on or computer HAHA OWNED


----------



## OtakuGamerZ (Feb 12, 2010)

Banned by skillz!


This post has banned Dr.Killa, by *OtakuGamerZ*: Today, 07:16 PM


----------



## haflore (Feb 12, 2010)

Banned by luck!





			
				Dr.Killa said:
			
		

> is banned for having fun ur probably horny right now i bet u rub ur dick on or computer HAHA OWNED


..ok then..I bet you could give me some pointers then?


----------



## ENDscape (Feb 12, 2010)

Banned because you dont need pointers, you need experience.


----------



## agentgamma (Feb 12, 2010)

Banned as I gained 999 x109065656 XP points. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 So do I win?


----------



## OtakuGamerZ (Feb 13, 2010)

Banned as your Lv cap is 100, but mine is Lv9999!



This post has banned agentgamma, by *OtakuGamerZ*: Today, 07:45 PM


----------



## haflore (Feb 13, 2010)

Banned because while your level cap is well _"over 9000!"_ You will never defeat me because I am a Prinny!! And as we all know over-leveled Prinnies are unstoppable!!!!


----------



## OtakuGamerZ (Feb 13, 2010)

Banned because you may be over-leveled, but you still are a Prinny!! And as we all know you are easily killed with a simple throw.




This post has banned haflore, by *OtakuGamerZ*: Today, 08:02 PM


----------



## agentgamma (Feb 13, 2010)

Banned as the time you put is wrong


----------



## xalphax (Feb 13, 2010)

Banned because you did not post in the EOF for quite some time...


----------



## haflore (Feb 14, 2010)

Banned for having a post number(not to be confused with the post count) that adds up to 26.


----------



## Domination (Feb 14, 2010)

Banned because you are a girl!


----------



## Dr.Killa (Feb 14, 2010)

banned the above user for picking on girls you must not like girls u might be gay i bet u rub ur dick on your computer HAHA OWNED


----------



## Domination (Feb 14, 2010)

Banned because errrr... Self-high?


----------



## agentgamma (Feb 14, 2010)

Banned for STILL not fixing the Queen problem


----------



## Domination (Feb 14, 2010)

Banned for not knowing that sig editing has been disabled.


----------



## Dr.Killa (Feb 14, 2010)

you're banned for that


----------



## haflore (Feb 14, 2010)

Banned because I need to go ban Domi.



			
				Domination said:
			
		

> Banned because you are a girl!


Banned because that obviously contradicts my profile.


----------



## prowler (Feb 14, 2010)

banned because prinnys are over rated dood


----------



## haflore (Feb 14, 2010)

Banned for thinking something so horrible!


----------



## Domination (Feb 14, 2010)

Banned because *YOU* are overrated.


----------



## prowler (Feb 14, 2010)

banned because of moby dick.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Feb 14, 2010)

banned because of moby dick


----------



## Ubuntuの刀 (Feb 14, 2010)

Banned for Sucking and saying "D-ck", you dirty B-stard.

lol this is funny


----------



## prowler (Feb 14, 2010)

banned because its not that funny.
Its the EoF


----------



## Domination (Feb 14, 2010)

Banned for twisting Moby Dick out of context.


----------



## prowler (Feb 14, 2010)

banned for contexting.


----------



## Demonbart (Feb 14, 2010)

Banned for having an unreadable bit of text below your ava.


----------



## prowler (Feb 14, 2010)

Banned for not knowing what language it is.


----------



## Demonbart (Feb 14, 2010)

Banned for underestimating me, I know what language it is: gibberish


----------



## prowler (Feb 14, 2010)

Banned for no.
lrn2ffx.


----------



## Demonbart (Feb 14, 2010)

Banned for being unclear. Please elaborate.


----------



## prowler (Feb 14, 2010)

Banned for not learning to FFX.


----------



## Demonbart (Feb 14, 2010)

Banned for not telling me what FFX is, while I assume it has something to do with a square.


----------



## prowler (Feb 14, 2010)

banned for not knowing what FFX is.


----------



## Demonbart (Feb 14, 2010)

Banned for persistence. WTF is FFX?


----------



## prowler (Feb 14, 2010)

Banned because you still don't know

Final Fantasy X


----------



## Demonbart (Feb 14, 2010)

Banned for WTF, what does a game have to do with an unreadable text?


----------



## prowler (Feb 14, 2010)

Banned because you didn't play the game.


----------



## Demonbart (Feb 14, 2010)

Banned for not understanding that I don't like turn-based RPGs


----------



## prowler (Feb 14, 2010)

Banned because why/how should I know that


----------



## haflore (Feb 14, 2010)

Banned for not waiting your turn.

@Domi, WeatherWhether or not I'm overrated you shouldn't think such horrible things about Prinnies


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 14, 2010)

Banned for saying "weather" instead of "whether".


----------



## Jamstruth (Feb 14, 2010)

Banned for being a fatass


----------



## haflore (Feb 14, 2010)

Banned for being an obsessive eater.

@Protokun7, Thanks! I was wondering what was wrong there


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 14, 2010)

Banned for never visiting the site.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Feb 14, 2010)

Banned for not.... Hang on WHAT SITE ???


----------



## prowler (Feb 14, 2010)

Banned for not looking at his sig.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Feb 14, 2010)

Banned for not realising not EVERYONE like to have 'Show Signatures' switched on


----------



## prowler (Feb 14, 2010)

Banned because you cap'd everyone.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 14, 2010)

Banned because you abbreviated capitalised.


----------



## prowler (Feb 14, 2010)

banned because ikr?


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 14, 2010)

Banned because you know right?


----------



## saxamo (Feb 14, 2010)

banned because iguanas are ugly


----------



## haflore (Feb 14, 2010)

Banned for not having a custom title.



			
				ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Banned for never visiting the site.
> Banned because Actually I have, in fact, visited that site.
> 
> 
> ...


Banned because you're turning into one of those people who bans multiple people at once!!


----------



## prowler (Feb 14, 2010)

Banned for triple banning.
They are already banned, can't do that.


----------



## haflore (Feb 14, 2010)

Banned because I already banned myself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.(Besides, I already pointed the multi-ban thing)


----------



## ENDscape (Feb 15, 2010)

Banned because we need to reach 30,000 bans. Keep em coming


----------



## agentgamma (Feb 15, 2010)

Banned as this is likely the 9405th time YOU sir have been banned. Get out and STAY OUT!!!1one!!


----------



## BlackDave (Feb 15, 2010)

BANNED because, That cat head and that body....uh..... YEAH!


----------



## agentgamma (Feb 15, 2010)

Banned for not knowing it is Ghost from Modern Warfare 2 with a Hello Kitty head.


----------



## Rydian (Feb 15, 2010)

agentgamma said:
			
		

> Banned for not knowing it is Ghost from Modern Warfare 2 with a Hello Kitty head.


BANNED FOR NOT GIVING ME A TUMMY RUB! D


----------



## xalphax (Feb 15, 2010)

Banned for furry allusions.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 15, 2010)

Banned for pony _illusions_.


----------



## BlackDave (Feb 15, 2010)

Banned for being 3037 post away from 30,000!


----------



## oliebol (Feb 15, 2010)

Banned, cause I haven´t been here in a long time


----------



## Sanderino (Feb 15, 2010)

Banned, cause you weren't been here in a long time.


----------



## BlackDave (Feb 15, 2010)

Banned cuz I don't understand why you said that!


----------



## Dr.Killa (Feb 16, 2010)

everyone above me is banned because they are the same person with alt. accounts because they have no life & girlfriend i bet u rub ur dick on ur computer HAHA OWNED


----------



## BlackDave (Feb 16, 2010)

Banned cuz you're a freakin retard XD


----------



## agentgamma (Feb 16, 2010)

Banned as anyone that plays this game is. Except if your name starts with *a*. Then you are awesome.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Feb 16, 2010)

Banned for mistaking 'Awesome' for 'Awful'


----------



## agentgamma (Feb 16, 2010)

Banned as I'm pretty sure its awesome instead of awful


----------



## Sanderino (Feb 16, 2010)

Banned, because he's so awesomly awful


----------



## Sumea (Feb 16, 2010)

Banned for making the worst sentence to try utilize word awful in most awful manner.


----------



## Demonbart (Feb 16, 2010)

Banned for using the same word twice in one sentence.


----------



## BlackDave (Feb 16, 2010)

Banned! For not changing the subject already!


----------



## Domination (Feb 16, 2010)

Banned because it's Science.


----------



## Sumea (Feb 16, 2010)

Banned because it is actually magic and I ain't explaining shit.


----------



## Demonbart (Feb 16, 2010)

Banned for being so high that you think you're Harry Potter.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 16, 2010)

Beause we're almost on 1800 pages.


----------



## Demonbart (Feb 16, 2010)

Banned for having a fattass.


----------



## Sumea (Feb 16, 2010)

Banned for not supporting 1.8K GET


----------



## Demonbart (Feb 16, 2010)

Banned for being right for once, my only goal is 30000 bans!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Feb 16, 2010)

Banned because I've never seen you round these parts before and I don't take kindly to strangers.


----------



## Sumea (Feb 16, 2010)

Banned for being internet grandpa


----------



## TrolleyDave (Feb 16, 2010)

Banned for having an ego complex.


----------



## Sumea (Feb 16, 2010)

Banned for being first to land on page 1800


----------



## WildWon (Feb 16, 2010)

Banned for having an Eggo Complex. Them damned waffles can't be sturdy enough for actual housing! I TRIED TO WARN YOU!!!

BANNED FOR STEALING MY THUNDER!!! RRRRRRRAGE!!!


----------



## Demonbart (Feb 16, 2010)

Banned for being wild.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Feb 16, 2010)

Banned for not joining in the GBAtemp sing song yesterday.


----------



## Demonbart (Feb 16, 2010)

Banned for not knowing I can't sing


----------



## xalphax (Feb 16, 2010)

Banned because too many people say that without even trying!


----------



## Demonbart (Feb 16, 2010)

xalphax said:
			
		

> Banned because too many people say that without even trying!


Banned cuz I recorded myself and played it, only to discover that I suck at singing, so I picked up my guitar.


----------



## haflore (Feb 16, 2010)

Banned because you should be playing Ace Attorney Investigations: Miles Edgeworth, which was just dumped in the US!!!!!!


----------



## xalphax (Feb 16, 2010)

banned because that means illegally playing TEH ROMZ!


----------



## Demonbart (Feb 16, 2010)

Banned cuz I don't have a conscience, let alone something that tells me not to play TEH ROMZ


----------



## playallday (Feb 17, 2010)

Banned since the ROM is a lie...


----------



## Ubuntuの刀 (Feb 17, 2010)

Banned because you said ROM without saying RAM also.
and CPU
and Sentry Unit
and NTFS
don't even get me started on all the other parts of a Computer!


----------



## atlboyz_247 (Feb 17, 2010)

Banned for Being a Nerd


----------



## ninchya (Feb 17, 2010)

Banned for Banning other banners who enjoy banning people for banning each other in the own banning way.


----------



## BlackDave (Feb 17, 2010)

Banned for not being clear on what you just said?


----------



## xalphax (Feb 17, 2010)

simple, easy to understand ban!


----------



## Minox (Feb 17, 2010)

Sneaky ban


----------



## xalphax (Feb 17, 2010)

I see what you did there ban


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 17, 2010)

Hyperlink ban.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Feb 17, 2010)

B& 4 having Hyperlink ban WITHOUT a Hyperlink ....


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 17, 2010)

Banned for not closely studying my stealth link!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Feb 17, 2010)

Self-Banned for not realizing that you're one hell of a sneaky B*****D


----------



## prowler (Feb 17, 2010)

Banned because its obviously obvious.


----------



## saxamo (Feb 17, 2010)

banned for doing drugs. yes even lovedrugs.


----------



## prowler (Feb 17, 2010)

Banned for implying I do drugs.


----------



## House Spider (Feb 17, 2010)

Banned for being a whimp about your addiction.


----------



## xalphax (Feb 17, 2010)

[BANNED]N64Temp[/BANNED]


----------



## prowler (Feb 17, 2010)

[banned]xalphax[/banned]
Reason: BBCode banning.


----------



## tj_cool (Feb 17, 2010)

Prowler485


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 17, 2010)

1


----------



## Demonbart (Feb 17, 2010)

Banned for writing a banhammer application. C-C-Combo Breaker!


----------



## agentgamma (Feb 18, 2010)

Banned as I have the nan hammer


----------



## xalphax (Feb 18, 2010)

banned with the ban screwdriver


----------



## Sumea (Feb 18, 2010)

Banned with Ban Pingas


----------



## xalphax (Feb 18, 2010)

banned with ban pliers!


----------



## Sumea (Feb 18, 2010)

Banned with figurine of banning (includes neko ears!)


----------



## Minox (Feb 18, 2010)

Banned for being Finnish


----------



## CannonFoddr (Feb 18, 2010)

Banned for being racist


----------



## Demonbart (Feb 18, 2010)

Banned for getting shot by your own ava.


----------



## Minox (Feb 18, 2010)

Banned because I don't see any flames.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 18, 2010)

Banned because you aren't spying very well.


----------



## BlackDave (Feb 18, 2010)

Banned because he was a spy disguised as a spy


----------



## Minox (Feb 18, 2010)

Banned because I never really was on your side.


----------



## Hadrian (Feb 18, 2010)

Banned because you're not my buddy, guy.


----------



## B-Blue (Feb 18, 2010)

Banned because you're not my friend, buddy.


----------



## Demonbart (Feb 18, 2010)

Banned for having a bigger post count than me.


----------



## Hadrian (Feb 18, 2010)

Banned for FUCKING THE CHAIN!!!!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 18, 2010)

Banned for having a pattern in your post count, Mr. 12,121 posts, you.


----------



## agentgamma (Feb 19, 2010)

Banned because if the EoF counted towards post counts, mine would be 9438598958435695894365 posts


----------



## Slyakin (Feb 19, 2010)

Banned, cause you would have, like 9438598958435695894365 posts if EOF posts counted.


----------



## agentgamma (Feb 19, 2010)

Banned as you killed Jim!


----------



## BlackDave (Feb 19, 2010)

Banned because it would be OVER 9000! **brake scouter**


----------



## agentgamma (Feb 20, 2010)

Banned as old meme is old. I am disappoint.


----------



## Dr.Killa (Feb 20, 2010)

YOU ARE BANNED!


----------



## ENDscape (Feb 20, 2010)

Banned for being a Doctor.


----------



## haflore (Feb 20, 2010)

Banned, the END.


----------



## ENDscape (Feb 20, 2010)

BAnned because its only the beginning


----------



## Uzumakijl (Feb 20, 2010)

Long time no ban!


----------



## haflore (Feb 20, 2010)

Banned because I'm not sure I've banned you before 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





!!


----------



## ENDscape (Feb 20, 2010)

Banned because he's like a ninja, he appears out of nowhere and disappears quickly. But you got him good job!


----------



## BlackDave (Feb 20, 2010)

Banned because......because....ARRRRG BAN!


----------



## Domination (Feb 20, 2010)

Banned because of misuse of TPi, poor him.


----------



## Sumea (Feb 20, 2010)

Banned because Domination's ban didn't actually ban anything, curses at that!

..wait


----------



## tj_cool (Feb 20, 2010)

banned for banning someone


----------



## Sumea (Feb 20, 2010)

Banned for not obeying the hidden thread rules.


----------



## OtakuGamerZ (Feb 21, 2010)

Banned for not being Reeeal.


----------



## BlackDave (Feb 21, 2010)

Banned for having a seizurific Avatar @[email protected]


----------



## ENDscape (Feb 21, 2010)

Banned for having an avatar that does not make sense


----------



## TrolleyDave (Feb 21, 2010)

Banned because like a well trained Sho Kosugi I've been hiding in the shadows for weeks waiting to strike you down with this ban!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 21, 2010)

Banned because it's been far too long since I last banned you.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Feb 21, 2010)

Banned for the very same reason mate!


----------



## agentgamma (Feb 21, 2010)

Banned as I have BALLS OF STEEL!!!


----------



## Demonbart (Feb 21, 2010)

Banned cuz you haven't been released yet, and probably never will.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 21, 2010)

Banned because you let go of his BALLS OF STEEL once you noticed his THIGHS OF MARMALADE!


----------



## agentgamma (Feb 21, 2010)

Banned as its a pinball game. Made by 3D Realms o_o


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 21, 2010)

Banned for arming Hello Kitty with an assault rifle.


----------



## agentgamma (Feb 21, 2010)

Banned as its merely Ghost wearing a Hello Kitty head thing...


----------



## Demonbart (Feb 21, 2010)

Banned for not knowing the head thing's name. (HINT: It's a MASK)


----------



## matt32724 (Feb 21, 2010)

Banned for banning someone for something they didn't know.


----------



## Demonbart (Feb 21, 2010)

Banned for having joined less than a week ago.


----------



## Sumea (Feb 21, 2010)

Banned for thinking join date counts.

InB4 fuck I am old and do not have postcount


----------



## arecus2000 (Feb 21, 2010)

Banned for being a fake superhero


----------



## ninchya (Feb 21, 2010)

Banned CUZ I SAID SO


----------



## MegaAce™ (Feb 21, 2010)

CAPS BAN


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 21, 2010)

Meg ban.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Feb 21, 2010)

Banned for farting without giving an advanced warning of how smelly it would be.


----------



## YayMii (Feb 21, 2010)

Banned for smelling a fart.


----------



## Demonbart (Feb 21, 2010)

Banned for translating HG and SS.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 21, 2010)

Banned for pronouncing yourself GBAtemp's unofficial spambot hunter. That's my job.


----------



## WildWon (Feb 22, 2010)

Banned for claiming to be GBAtemp's flooder. That's Trolley's job. *evil laugh*


----------



## agentgamma (Feb 22, 2010)

Banned for claiming to be the Tard in Charge. That's p1ngpongs job!


----------



## BlackDave (Feb 22, 2010)

Banned for telling people what job they have. That's MY JOB.


----------



## Demonbart (Feb 22, 2010)

Banned for having a job.


----------



## JackDeeEss (Feb 22, 2010)

banned for being on the doll.


----------



## Demonbart (Feb 22, 2010)

Banned for having master chief in your ava and sig.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 22, 2010)

Banned for using the wrong form of "doll" if you were intending to refer to the "dole queue".


----------



## haflore (Feb 22, 2010)

Banned for banning the wrong person.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 22, 2010)

Banned because how the hell didn't I notice that before?


----------



## haflore (Feb 22, 2010)

Banned because you've been doing this sort a thing a fair bit.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 22, 2010)

Banned for pointing out my faults.


----------



## WildWon (Feb 22, 2010)

Banned for banning someone else for pointing out your own faults.


----------



## Demonbart (Feb 23, 2010)

Banned for writing such a complex sentence.


----------



## xalphax (Feb 23, 2010)

Banned so I can sleep again at night.


----------



## Demonbart (Feb 23, 2010)

Banned for slaying ponys.


----------



## xalphax (Feb 23, 2010)

Banned because you reminded me that I need a new avatar and custom title.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 23, 2010)

Banned for even considering changing your avatar and title.


----------



## agentgamma (Feb 24, 2010)

Banned as YOU should keep your avatar FOREVER


----------



## Minox (Feb 24, 2010)

Banned because FOREVER is a really long time ya know.


----------



## haflore (Feb 25, 2010)

Banned because it isn't _that_ long, I should know.


----------



## ENDscape (Feb 25, 2010)

Banned because no one knows.


----------



## Demonbart (Feb 25, 2010)

Banned because forever is infinite, and thus not something to be comprehended by mankind (wow that was the most formal post I've ever made on this forum)


----------



## agentgamma (Feb 26, 2010)

Banned as infinite is in fact an actual number. It is -0


----------



## Frog (Feb 27, 2010)

Banned as i havn't banned anyone in well over a month...


----------



## haflore (Feb 27, 2010)

You are banned for the first time this month.


----------



## prowler (Feb 27, 2010)

[Banned][Reason:First timing a ban]Have a nice day[/banned]


----------



## agentgamma (Feb 28, 2010)

Banned as I'm hungry.


Spoiler



LIKE THE WOLF


----------



## Demonbart (Feb 28, 2010)

Banned for making fun of wolves.


----------



## agentgamma (Feb 28, 2010)

Banned as I went to see Dancing with Wolves IN 3D.


----------



## Demonbart (Feb 28, 2010)

Banned as Avatar =/= Dancing with wolves.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Feb 28, 2010)

You're banned because I hear you support George W Bush!


----------



## Demonbart (Feb 28, 2010)

Banned for being wrong, I support only myself.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Feb 28, 2010)

What is this?!?!?


You're banned for not being in flames!


----------



## Minox (Feb 28, 2010)

Banned because that trophy shelf of yours is a lie.


----------



## Ace (Feb 28, 2010)

Banned for reminding me of an extremely scary book with your ban. It also reminded me of an even scarier concept album.

Another Sleepless Night...


----------



## Minox (Feb 28, 2010)

Banned for your sig which fucks with my mind.


----------



## Ace (Feb 28, 2010)

Banned for being mindfucked by The Mars Volta's latest album cover.

Oh, btw, Sweden FTW...


----------



## Minox (Feb 28, 2010)

Banned for stalking me all the way to Sthlm.


----------



## Ace (Feb 28, 2010)

Bannad för Svenska språket inte används  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(So I don't get banned for real from these forums, above says "Banned for not using the Swedish language")


----------



## Minox (Feb 28, 2010)

Bannad för att du är för dålig för att kasta sten.

(Banned because you're not good enough to throw a rock.)


----------



## Ace (Feb 28, 2010)

Banned for using a reference to a quite obscure Swedish LOTR-dub.
I'll admit, though, it's among the funniest things I've seen in Swedish.


----------



## Minox (Mar 1, 2010)

Banned because I agree


----------



## ENDscape (Mar 1, 2010)

Banned because I concur


----------



## Frog (Mar 1, 2010)

banned because i also agree... well i'm sure i will once i figure out what your talking about.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Mar 1, 2010)

Banned because it's good to see you Frog


----------



## agentgamma (Mar 1, 2010)

Banned for not banning in a while, even though you have _real_ banning powers


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 1, 2010)

Banned for being a spambot, which is what he can ban.


----------



## Demonbart (Mar 1, 2010)

Banned for flooding.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 1, 2010)

Banned for flaming.


----------



## JackDeeEss (Mar 1, 2010)

Banned for Cooling.


----------



## agentgamma (Mar 2, 2010)

Banned as I am the only fairy princess in the Russian Armed Forces.


----------



## Demonbart (Mar 2, 2010)

Banned for crossdressing.


----------



## haflore (Mar 2, 2010)

Banned for undressing


----------



## Minox (Mar 2, 2010)

Banned for not doing so.


----------



## Ace (Mar 2, 2010)

Banned for not taking one for the team.


----------



## Marlonguppy (Mar 2, 2010)

Banned for toasting toast


----------



## Sumea (Mar 2, 2010)

Banned for not knowing of toasting BREAD (not TOAST - THEY TOAST BREAD, NOT TOAST!)


----------



## Minox (Mar 2, 2010)

Banned for explaining stuff.


----------



## haflore (Mar 2, 2010)

Banned because as a spy it's your job to seek explanations for money.


----------



## Minox (Mar 2, 2010)

Banned because I'm way too lazy to do that stuff, and you know it!


----------



## Dr.Killa (Mar 3, 2010)

youre banned for that


----------



## haflore (Mar 3, 2010)

Banned for the sake of the..simian..in your avi.


----------



## Splych (Mar 3, 2010)

Banned for having a mutated penguin as your siggy and avatar.


----------



## agentgamma (Mar 3, 2010)

Banned as its a Prinny.


----------



## Demonbart (Mar 3, 2010)

Banned bacause I say so.


----------



## Sumea (Mar 3, 2010)

Banned because you say stuff


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Mar 3, 2010)

Banned for posting 4chan links in the past!


----------



## haflore (Mar 3, 2010)

Banned for an Unreeeal reason.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Mar 3, 2010)

haflore said:
			
		

> Banned for an Unreeeal reason.


Banned as it's very well real.....only you can't see it


----------



## p1ngpong (Mar 3, 2010)

I just though I should sneak in and ban Toni quickly.

SO BANNED!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Mar 3, 2010)

Not banned 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




COME BACK TO SHEEEELFFF


----------



## p1ngpong (Mar 3, 2010)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Not banned
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you insist. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Spoiler









Banned for holding me hostage again by the way!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Mar 3, 2010)

*faints out of cuteness


----------



## haflore (Mar 3, 2010)

Banned because when staff get involved in this h I get worried.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Mar 3, 2010)

Banned because you should be worried!!!!!!

You don't want to catch me here on my bad day


----------



## Minox (Mar 4, 2010)

Banned for no other reason than my enjoyment.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Mar 4, 2010)

Banned for stealing my packet of crisps!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Mar 4, 2010)

Banned because I'm bout to eat Pringles!


----------



## p1ngpong (Mar 4, 2010)

Banned for getting in my way Plutonij, you criminal.


----------



## playallday (Mar 4, 2010)

Banned for low "p1ng."


----------



## TrolleyDave (Mar 4, 2010)

Banned so p1ngy can have another go!


----------



## playallday (Mar 4, 2010)

Banned since you edited your post!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Mar 4, 2010)

Banned so I can laugh at you!


----------



## haflore (Mar 4, 2010)

Banned because I like you


----------



## playallday (Mar 4, 2010)

Banned for banning the wrong person!  Slow internet n00b!


----------



## haflore (Mar 4, 2010)

Banned because not only did you stop playing all day, you, Sir, are a hypocrite.


----------



## playallday (Mar 4, 2010)

Banned since I have more of a life now, and I'm still not a hypocrite.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Mar 4, 2010)

Banned for having six of one and half a dozen of the other.


----------



## WildWon (Mar 4, 2010)

Banned for having six and a half of one, half a baker's dozen of the other.


----------



## haflore (Mar 4, 2010)

Banned because you mean half of one, and six a dozen of the other!!


----------



## WildWon (Mar 4, 2010)

Banned for being slow again! And because i said what i meant, and i meant what i said. That's TWO, TWO, TWO BANS IN ONE!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Mar 4, 2010)

Banned for K-Mart style banning!


----------



## WildWon (Mar 4, 2010)

Banned for not appreciating the BANNING DEALS GOING ON RIGHT NOW!!! (For half price!)


----------



## TrolleyDave (Mar 4, 2010)

Banned for attempting to sway to me your capitalist ban style beliefs!


----------



## haflore (Mar 4, 2010)

Banned because last time I got exactly who I was aiming at.


----------



## WildWon (Mar 4, 2010)

Banned for lying!


----------



## Minox (Mar 4, 2010)

Banned for having one mean beard.


----------



## Dr.Killa (Mar 4, 2010)

you are banned for having an underscore in your name when it is not necessary.


----------



## Sumea (Mar 4, 2010)

Banned because my religion blocks gorillas existence.


----------



## Frog (Mar 4, 2010)

Banned because my gorilla blocks your existence!


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 4, 2010)

banned because u r a frog


----------



## TrolleyDave (Mar 4, 2010)

Banned for knocking one out in class, cos that's just rude good sir!


----------



## Frog (Mar 4, 2010)

banned because err.... i agree with you?


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Mar 4, 2010)

Banned due to RAEG!


----------



## arecus2000 (Mar 4, 2010)

Banned for being the third Indian I spotted on this forum.


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Mar 4, 2010)

Banned because i don't have a PSP.
...
wat?


----------



## Sumea (Mar 4, 2010)

Banned because I prefer shotguns over toasters


----------



## arecus2000 (Mar 4, 2010)

Banned for taking name of a unreeeal superhero.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 4, 2010)

Banned for not reading this topic at the same time as me.


----------



## Minox (Mar 4, 2010)

Banned for having a dancing avatar.


----------



## Sumea (Mar 4, 2010)

Banned for being swedish
(now by banning them all I shall protect finland from possible war!)


----------



## Minox (Mar 4, 2010)

Banned for being wrong, I'm from Österbotten (which in itself may be Swedish-talking, but it's still a part of Finland






 )


----------



## p1ngpong (Mar 5, 2010)

Banned for revealing your location, what sort of spy are you?


----------



## Minox (Mar 5, 2010)

Banned because that was my previous location, and that one isn't important enough to cover up.


----------



## playallday (Mar 6, 2010)

Banned because the wall is the spy.

Off topic: can't wait for Portal 2!  I hope the beta gets leaked, since I can't wait for a year!


----------



## Jakob95 (Mar 6, 2010)

Banned because you have no patience.


----------



## agentgamma (Mar 6, 2010)

Banned as you have no patients. And that makes you a shit doctor


----------



## playallday (Mar 6, 2010)

Banned since you don't wear any panties.


----------



## haflore (Mar 6, 2010)

Banned since you _do_ wear panties.


----------



## playallday (Mar 6, 2010)

Banned since you didn't upload a photo of you wearing them.


----------



## haflore (Mar 6, 2010)

Banned as I'm reasonably certain that your Sig should say "AceKard", and not "AceKart".


----------



## Domination (Mar 6, 2010)

Banned for pointing out his spelling mistakes and not his grammar mistakes. I'm pretty sure it's *AN* Acekard.


----------



## haflore (Mar 6, 2010)

Banned because bad isn't as confusing.


----------



## Domination (Mar 6, 2010)

Banned for confusing the confusedness of a confuse guy.


----------



## ninchya (Mar 6, 2010)

u r banned for confusing me?!?!?!?


----------



## playallday (Mar 6, 2010)

Banned since I fixed my sig.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 6, 2010)

Banned for pretending to be a GBAtemp fox.

(There can be only one.)


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 6, 2010)

Banned for joining 2 months earlier than me.


----------



## p1ngpong (Mar 6, 2010)

Banned for joining.


----------



## Demonbart (Mar 6, 2010)

Banned for having your ava wank its wiiremote.


----------



## zuron7 (Mar 8, 2010)

Banned for being from Lazytown.
CBA


----------



## arecus2000 (Mar 8, 2010)

Banned for banning someone.


----------



## haflore (Mar 8, 2010)

Banned for hypocrisy. Really now? The Great Potato would be ashamed


----------



## prowler (Mar 8, 2010)

Banned because potato sux.


----------



## ENDscape (Mar 8, 2010)

Banned because i like potatoes.


----------



## playallday (Mar 9, 2010)

Banned since the potatoes are a lie.


----------



## YayMii (Mar 10, 2010)

Banned because I eat fries.


----------



## haflore (Mar 10, 2010)

Banned because of this!!(Clicky)


----------



## YayMii (Mar 10, 2010)

Banned cause you lost the game.


----------



## arecus2000 (Mar 10, 2010)

Banned for Making 1,000 posts


----------



## playallday (Mar 10, 2010)

Banned since the toast count is the only thing that matters.


----------



## JackDeeEss (Mar 10, 2010)

Banned because even that doesn't matter.


----------



## xalphax (Mar 11, 2010)

banned because


----------



## agentgamma (Mar 11, 2010)

Banned as porn sites are _exactly_ like having sex...
For both of them, its wise to have protection... (virus protection and protection against STDs)
They also both give me a boner


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Mar 11, 2010)

Banned since Prince the Ripper isn't present in the latest Reborn episodes >.>


----------



## DarkRey (Mar 11, 2010)

looooong time no banning


----------



## CannonFoddr (Mar 11, 2010)

Banned for being away to long


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 11, 2010)

Banned for lack of an E.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Mar 11, 2010)

Banned for not realising that 'CannonFodder' username is already taken on GBATemp ( I REALLY wanted that)


----------



## haflore (Mar 11, 2010)

Banned as you're still cannon fodder to me and my..
[epic voice]BANCANNON!![/epic voice]


----------



## xalphax (Mar 11, 2010)

banned because the eof is the slowest i have ever witnessed...


----------



## playallday (Mar 11, 2010)

Banned for banning the banned from the banned to the banned who ate the banned.


----------



## xalphax (Mar 11, 2010)

banned because after reading that i got a headache


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 11, 2010)

CannonFoddr: Banned because I was perfectly aware of that, I just wanted to annoy you.


----------



## playallday (Mar 11, 2010)

Banned since it was me who was smart enough you banned you while you banned but since you got banned you tried to ban, but then you got banned.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Mar 11, 2010)

Baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnneeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeed for not making sense in that last statement


----------



## playallday (Mar 11, 2010)

Banned since it was not a statement, it was a fact!


----------



## haflore (Mar 12, 2010)

Banned for re-fixing your spelling and grammar!!


----------



## Frog (Mar 12, 2010)

Banned for being a perfectionist.


----------



## agentgamma (Mar 12, 2010)

Banned as this game is now over. Please go make new shit. This game is becoming even moar lame than new Simpsons episodes.
THIS GAME IS THE CANCER KILLING EOF


----------



## xalphax (Mar 12, 2010)

banned because that is not how you REALLY think about this game.


----------



## Kwartel (Mar 12, 2010)

banned because xalphax won't sell me a money tree


----------



## Golfman560 (Mar 12, 2010)

banned because money trees are non-transferable


----------



## haflore (Mar 12, 2010)

Banned for not making them transferable!


----------



## agentgamma (Mar 13, 2010)

Banned as I was trying to watch FFVII AC on GeeXBOX. I pressed something and then porn came on. My Wii must have a virus o_o
It seemed exactly like some porn I kept on there..
I suspect you because you posted exactly when it switched.


----------



## haflore (Mar 13, 2010)

Banned because..oh! Just banned!!


----------



## ENDscape (Mar 13, 2010)

Banned for not having a legit reason to ban someone.


----------



## haflore (Mar 13, 2010)

Banned for nitpicking.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 13, 2010)

Banned for pitnicking.


----------



## agentgamma (Mar 14, 2010)

Banned for nosepicking


----------



## xalphax (Mar 14, 2010)

banned so this thread stays on top.


----------



## ENDscape (Mar 14, 2010)

Banned for the same reason.


----------



## haflore (Mar 15, 2010)

Banned because it didn't.


----------



## ENDscape (Mar 15, 2010)

Banned because now it did


----------



## TrolleyDave (Mar 15, 2010)

Banned for not converting to Roman Banlocism!

(Nobody expects the Banish Inquisition)


----------



## agentgamma (Mar 15, 2010)

Banned as I wuv you.


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Mar 15, 2010)

Banned because i didn't realize Fate Stay Night was a eroge until i actually got to that part!
...
no, not really.
Banned because i am bored!


----------



## Demonbart (Mar 16, 2010)

Banned cuz wait wtf Fate/Stay night isn't eroge?


----------



## Donixs (Mar 16, 2010)

Banned for walking


----------



## Golfman560 (Mar 18, 2010)

Banned for wanting to do coke.

And having amazing glasses/goggles


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 18, 2010)

Banned for waiting for two days to post this.  I am disappoint.


----------



## jurassicplayer (Mar 18, 2010)

Banned for disappointing against a disappointing person.


----------



## haflore (Mar 18, 2010)

Banned for disappointing me!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Mar 19, 2010)

Banned for not seeing it coming!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 19, 2010)

banned for coining the term *R4cist* before I had a chance to come up with it

Focking brilliant


----------



## agentgamma (Mar 20, 2010)

Banned as you can swear on the internet. Your mum probably won't read it.


----------



## Domination (Mar 20, 2010)

Banned as you can't have sex over the internet. Your mum would probably still see it.


----------



## Kroatien99 (Mar 20, 2010)

How much funny replays can you think off.


----------



## Demonbart (Mar 20, 2010)

Banned for not banning anyone.


----------



## Kwartel (Mar 20, 2010)

banned for saying you're walking while you're standing perfectly still...


----------



## Domination (Mar 20, 2010)

Banned for not knowing sarcasm when it stands in front of you.


----------



## Kwartel (Mar 20, 2010)

Banned for not sarcasm when it stands in front of you neither...
(Of course I know the stupid frenchman with google translate)


----------



## Domination (Mar 20, 2010)

Banned for speaking gibberish, I wouldn't understand it even if I'm eloquent in all languages(including crop circle language).


----------



## Kwartel (Mar 20, 2010)

Banned for being a perfectionist


----------



## Zerousen (Mar 20, 2010)

Banned for not being a perfectionist


----------



## haflore (Mar 20, 2010)

Banned because we are back where we were a few posts ago.


----------



## Slyakin (Mar 20, 2010)

We should totally sticky this.

Banned because you're thinking too hard.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 20, 2010)

This post has been removed by a moderator.

_Reason: Banned_


----------



## Demonbart (Mar 20, 2010)

Banned because I have no good reason to ban you, but I've got a banhammer and I wanna use it !!!11!!1!!1!!


----------



## haflore (Mar 20, 2010)

Banned for gratuitous banning, it's bad for your health


----------



## Domination (Mar 21, 2010)

Banned for lecturing people about health, take care of your premature andropause first.


----------



## BlackDave (Mar 21, 2010)

Ban...uh....wha?


----------



## Demonbart (Mar 21, 2010)

Banned for being speechless.
Why is it that everything good in life is either bad for your health, or illegal? Or both?


----------



## Domination (Mar 21, 2010)

Banned because I don't see how insulting people in this thread is bad for my health or illegal. Sex isn't too.


----------



## Demonbart (Mar 21, 2010)

Domination said:
			
		

> Banned because I don't see how insulting people in this thread is bad for my health or illegal. Sex isn't too.


Benned as Sex is the exception that confirms the rule (expression directly translated from Dutch)


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 21, 2010)

This post has been removed by a moderator.

_Reason: Banned again_


----------



## Porobu (Mar 21, 2010)

banned because of using letters


----------



## Hidoshi (Mar 22, 2010)

Banned because your signature could not be found.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Mar 22, 2010)

Banned for attempting to sell advertising space in your sig.


----------



## BlackDave (Mar 22, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> This post has been removed by a moderator.
> 
> _Reason: Banned_
> 
> ...









That deserves a ban


----------



## haflore (Mar 22, 2010)

Banned because you're not qualified to make that decision.


----------



## mucus (Mar 22, 2010)

banned for being my favorite person to ban!


----------



## Porobu (Mar 22, 2010)

banned for having your gbatemp name in your avatar


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 22, 2010)

Banned because his avatar says "MUCUS", not "mucus". Secondary ban for having no avatar.


----------



## mucus (Mar 22, 2010)

banned cuz i am a bad ass mother fucker


----------



## BlackDave (Mar 22, 2010)

Banned because I throw up every time I look at your avatar


----------



## Demonbart (Mar 22, 2010)

Banned for throwing up too easily.


----------



## Hadrian (Mar 22, 2010)

Banned for having terrible meme in avatar.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 22, 2010)

Banned for having terrible game in avatar.

























































Spoiler



Just kidding Hadriano! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 DON'T BAN ME!!! Er...actually, that was for Nadrian! Yeah, that was it! It's the similar names and all...


----------



## haflore (Mar 23, 2010)

Banned because for all you know they're the same person


----------



## TrolleyDave (Mar 23, 2010)

Banned because you're not mucus and that's the kind of guy I am!


----------



## geoflcl (Mar 23, 2010)

Banned for not making it easy enough to understand what the heck you're talking about without reading posts prior to yours!


----------



## haflore (Mar 23, 2010)

Banned for getting in the way of my banning TrolleyDave!!


----------



## agentgamma (Mar 23, 2010)

Banned as I am the Prime Minister of Norway


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Mar 23, 2010)

Banned because you LIE!


----------



## agentgamma (Mar 23, 2010)

Banned as I speak the truth. BTW, I also am the Prime Minister of Greenland. Anybody want it? The hills are very green this time of year


----------



## BlackDave (Mar 25, 2010)

banned for letting this sink to the second page


----------



## TrolleyDave (Mar 25, 2010)

Banned for not giving me burger today that I would have gladly paid for on Tuesday.


----------



## BlackDave (Mar 25, 2010)

Ban because as a McDonald's Employee (not kidding) I can only give discounts to my friends and family


----------



## TrolleyDave (Mar 25, 2010)

Banned for not watching Popeye!


----------



## BlackDave (Mar 25, 2010)

But for thinking of that because I loved Popeye and I know what you referring to when asking about the burger (they even used it on family guy)


----------



## TrolleyDave (Mar 25, 2010)

Banned for being correct!


----------



## BlackDave (Mar 25, 2010)

ban for drinking in public!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 oh wait....


----------



## agentgamma (Mar 25, 2010)

Banned as I once enjoyed a drink in public.
In front of a cop.

BEST MOUNTAIN DEW EVER!!!


----------



## haflore (Mar 25, 2010)

Banned for enjoying that drink!


----------



## BlackDave (Mar 25, 2010)

Ban for having a  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ....  ahem! signature >_


----------



## TrolleyDave (Mar 26, 2010)

Banned for thinking Kirsten Dunst is hot when she's actually just kind of average!


----------



## haflore (Mar 26, 2010)

Banned for banning at the same time I started VH TTF!
(also because I miss banning you)


----------



## mucus (Mar 26, 2010)

holy crap this ban is so ban worthy that if you didn't get banned i'd get banned for not banning you
so you are banned


----------



## mucus (Mar 26, 2010)

banned because i do jack off onto this thread


especially your sig


----------



## p1ngpong (Mar 26, 2010)

Banned because I play Natal while looking at your sig.


----------



## haflore (Mar 26, 2010)

Banned because that really makes no sense..


----------



## p1ngpong (Mar 26, 2010)

Banned because it does.


----------



## mucus (Mar 26, 2010)

banned because i get it


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Mar 26, 2010)

Banned because I picked my nose and pulled you out


----------



## Jothri (Mar 27, 2010)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> Banned because I picked my nose and pulled you out



banned cuz your a f'kin' sick dirtball.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 27, 2010)

Banned for not displaying your signature.


----------



## haflore (Mar 27, 2010)

Banned becaue you wanted it to be shown


----------



## TrolleyDave (Mar 27, 2010)

Banned for causing slowdown on GBAtemp!


----------



## haflore (Mar 27, 2010)

Banned for making ridiculous allegations!!


----------



## agentgamma (Mar 28, 2010)

Banned as I walked along the avenue.
I never thought I'd meet a girl like you;
Meet a girl like you.
With auburn hair and tawny eyes;
The kind of eyes that hypnotize me through;
Hypnotize me through.

And I ran, I ran so far away.
I just ran, I ran all night and day.
I couldn't get away.


----------



## Demonbart (Mar 28, 2010)

Banned for singing on a forum.


----------



## agentgamma (Mar 28, 2010)

Banned as I saw the patch _powerwalking. _


----------



## TrolleyDave (Mar 28, 2010)

Banned for being a secret agent man!


----------



## agentgamma (Mar 28, 2010)

Banned as you shall be taken to an underground facility that you can NEVER leave.
Say goodbye to your friends and family, David.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Mar 28, 2010)

Banned for being a fascist!


----------



## agentgamma (Mar 28, 2010)

Banned as there are no governments. Only one ruler of the world... you might know him... his name in p1ngpong.


----------



## epicCreations.or (Mar 28, 2010)

Banned for not knowing what to put under your avatar


----------



## prowler (Mar 28, 2010)

Banned for double posting.


----------



## agentgamma (Mar 28, 2010)

Banned as_ Pac Man_ is actually a game about a patient in a mental hospital.
He is forced to take more pills than he can handle. The 'ghosts' he sees are actually hospital workers, who try to control him. 
When he eats a big pill, he goes on a rampage, trying to kill the workers, who run away.
Eventually, his mind can no longer take it and he finally snaps, seeing random objects that don't exist in one half of the hospital
He eventually dies afterwards, because he can no longer go on in his horrible existance.


----------



## haflore (Mar 28, 2010)

Banned for finding a deeper meaning in Pac-Man


----------



## agentgamma (Mar 28, 2010)

Banned as _everything_ has a deeper meaning.


----------



## Domination (Mar 28, 2010)

Banned for not liking _deeper_


----------



## agentgamma (Mar 28, 2010)

Banned as deeper can be awesome


----------



## Demonbart (Mar 28, 2010)

Banned for talking about secks


----------



## TrolleyDave (Mar 28, 2010)

Banned for spending all your time in Dutch "coffee" shops!


----------



## Demonbart (Mar 28, 2010)

Banned as I'd love to do that, but I'm too young (I'm 16, you have to be 18)


----------



## TrolleyDave (Mar 29, 2010)

Banned for not putting ointment on that creamy penis!


----------



## Demonbart (Mar 29, 2010)

Banned for WTF!?


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 29, 2010)

Banned for abbrev.


----------



## agentgamma (Mar 30, 2010)

To ban, or not to ban: that is the question:
Whether 'tis nobler in the mind to suffer
The slings and arrows of outrageous fortune,
Or to take arms against a sea of troubles,
And by opposing end them? To die: to sleep;
No more; and by a sleep to say we end
The heart-ache and the thousand natural shocks
That flesh is heir to, 'tis a consummation
Devoutly to be wish'd. To die, to sleep;
To sleep: perchance to dream: ay, there's the rub;
For in that sleep of death what dreams may come
When we have shuffled off this mortal coil,
Must give us pause: there's the respect
That makes calamity of so long life;
For who would bear the whips and scorns of time,
The oppressor's wrong, the proud man's contumely,
The pangs of despised love, the law's delay,
The insolence of office and the spurns
That patient merit of the unworthy takes,
When he himself might his quietus make
With a bare bodkin? who would fardels bear,
To grunt and sweat under a weary life,
But that the dread of something after death,
The undiscover'd country from whose bourn
No traveller returns, puzzles the will
And makes us rather bear those ills we have
Than fly to others that we know not of?
Thus conscience does make admins of us all;
And thus the native hue of resolution
Is sicklied o'er with the pale cast of thought,
And enterprises of great pith and moment
With this regard their currents turn awry,
And lose the name of action. - Soft you now!
The fair Ophelia! Nymph, in thy orisons
Be all my posts remember'd.

Or in laymans terms..
BANNED MOFO!


----------



## BlackDave (Mar 30, 2010)

banned for posting such a long poem/whatever just for banning someone


----------



## redact (Mar 30, 2010)

banned by order of lord brickroll


----------



## BlackDave (Mar 30, 2010)

Oh my god.... not here too >_<

DeltaBurn!!! Beam him with your eye >_O


----------



## redact (Mar 30, 2010)

banned for forgetting to ban me


----------



## TrolleyDave (Mar 30, 2010)

Banned for making shitty pop music play out of my speakers when I came into the You Are Banned thread!


----------



## redact (Mar 30, 2010)

banned for not dancing and then refreshing later to hear it once more :3


----------



## TrolleyDave (Mar 30, 2010)

Banned because the only dancing I'll be doing to that song is on your grave!


----------



## redact (Mar 30, 2010)

banned by tiny, give into the song >


----------



## TrolleyDave (Mar 30, 2010)

Banned because I'll never give in, never ever ever ever! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Even though I do actually like it! lol)


----------



## redact (Mar 30, 2010)

banned because i knew you would


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Mar 30, 2010)

Banned for obsession over my song!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Mar 30, 2010)

Banned for not knowing that we're gonna create a viral video out of it and get you a recording contract!


----------



## redact (Mar 30, 2010)

banned for being spot on


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 30, 2010)

Banned.


----------



## BlackDave (Mar 30, 2010)

Banned for causing a musical conflict

SHADDUP ALREADY!!!!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 30, 2010)

Banned for not listening to seven of them at once like I just did.

EAR RAEP! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler



[titlenly three here.]


----------



## Demonbart (Mar 30, 2010)

Banned as my ear hurts now.


----------



## haflore (Mar 30, 2010)

Banned because I haven't heard the song yet(not because I don't want to).


----------



## redact (Mar 31, 2010)

banned for not turning on your speakers in this thread to hear it 5 times at once


----------



## ToiletDS (Mar 31, 2010)

Banned for actually turning on your speakers.


----------



## Demonbart (Mar 31, 2010)

Banned as this song madness should stop.


----------



## JohnLoco (Mar 31, 2010)

Banned for trying to get hookups with a guitar..


----------



## Raika (Apr 8, 2010)

BANNED as this game needs to be revived!!
And wtf? Stop this music madness already.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 8, 2010)

BANNED because of you "Unwavering Hope"


----------



## Raika (Apr 8, 2010)

Banned because I don't get the pun.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 8, 2010)

BANNED Because neither do I


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 8, 2010)

Banned for being a purple people eater!


----------



## kicknhorse (Apr 8, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Banned for being a purple people eater!



Banned because the Little Richard version of that song was hilarious  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(as much as we love Little Richard)


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 8, 2010)

Banned for telling him what I was doing!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 8, 2010)

Banned for thinking you know my weakness when I haven't told you it's Krypbanite yet.


----------



## Demonbart (Apr 12, 2010)

Banned for being the last person to post for four days.


----------



## prowler (Apr 12, 2010)

Banned for being the first person to post for four days


----------



## tj_cool (Apr 12, 2010)

Banned for posting today


----------



## Demonbart (Apr 12, 2010)

Banned for being a hypocrite.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Apr 12, 2010)

Banned for finding fault in others.


----------



## haflore (Apr 12, 2010)

Banned for starting a new page in this thread


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Apr 13, 2010)

Banned for not saying much at GG.
Banned for allowing this new page to continue.


----------



## Blazikun (Apr 13, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Banned for not saying much at GG.
> Banned for allowing this new page to continue.


you are banned for saying that you should allow this page to continue


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 13, 2010)

Banned for surfing on fire without wearing the proper asbestos boots!


----------



## Blazikun (Apr 13, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Banned for surfing on fire without wearing the proper asbestos boots!


banned for vandalizing trolleys in your name


----------



## Dter ic (Apr 13, 2010)

banned for hosting a cheat database when there is a gbatemp cheat database.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 13, 2010)

Banned for not showing the respect to an awesome trolley collector like me! getting in the way you bloody queue jumper!


----------



## SkankyYankee (Apr 13, 2010)

Banned for liking the Lawnmower Man as much as me.


----------



## Dter ic (Apr 13, 2010)

who? , me?
^baanned for stealing trollys from ASDA (TrollyDave)


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 13, 2010)

Banned for insulting me by saying I frequent ASDA, Sainsbury's trollies only!


----------



## Dter ic (Apr 13, 2010)

^banned for supporting Jamie Oliver, supporter of Sainsbury's.


----------



## Wasmachinemann (Apr 13, 2010)

Banned because my Pokemon: The First movie rewrite is so f*cking funny.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 13, 2010)

Banned for suffering from the condition of the over-inflated human ego!


----------



## Demonbart (Apr 13, 2010)

Banned for being right for a change.


----------



## haflore (Apr 14, 2010)

Banned because the patch stopped walking a long time ago


----------



## playallday (Apr 14, 2010)

Banned because I am the patch.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Apr 14, 2010)

Banned because I'm so fucking indie.


----------



## Porygon-X (Apr 15, 2010)

^banned because he/she has only 989 posts.


----------



## haflore (Apr 15, 2010)

Banned because you can't see the trading forum!


----------



## tj_cool (Apr 15, 2010)

Banned because you can't see the staff forum (not that I can 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## playallday (Apr 15, 2010)

Banned because I can see the staff forum, because I have x-ray vision!!


----------



## Demonbart (Apr 15, 2010)

Banned for being scientific.


----------



## Kwartel (Apr 15, 2010)

Banned for walking in stead of working


----------



## mameks (Apr 15, 2010)

Banned for being a tiny unicorn.


----------



## EpicJungle (Apr 16, 2010)

Banned for having a long sh... shlong...


----------



## haflore (Apr 16, 2010)

Banned because I don't see an Ocarina


----------



## Porygon-X (Apr 16, 2010)

^Banned because ...... uhh .... YOU'RE MEMBER 232,823! HAH


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Apr 16, 2010)

Banned for exclamation.


----------



## playallday (Apr 16, 2010)

Banned because I ban n00bs like you!


----------



## Demonbart (Apr 16, 2010)

Banned cuz that was just cold on Arctic levels.


----------



## haflore (Apr 18, 2010)

Banned because that ban really walks!!


----------



## epicCreations.or (Apr 18, 2010)

Banned because your avatar has your eye open but your signature has your eye closed.


----------



## Demonbart (Apr 18, 2010)

Banned for having an animated avatar.


----------



## Domination (Apr 18, 2010)

Band4havinnuglyavy


----------



## Demonbart (Apr 18, 2010)

Banned for being a hypocrite.


----------



## Domination (Apr 18, 2010)

Banned because you are a hypocrite, but I'm not!


----------



## Demonbart (Apr 18, 2010)

Banned because this discussion could go on forever.


----------



## Domination (Apr 18, 2010)

Banned because it would not, your weak-willed mind will submit to me eventually!


----------



## Assassination (Apr 18, 2010)

youre banned for being banned lol.(makes no sense)


----------



## Domination (Apr 18, 2010)

Bannedforspoilingthegamewithyournonsensicalbansassasinationokikidikidwelcometoth
gamebutyouarestillbanned!


----------



## haflore (Apr 18, 2010)

Banned since you obviously can't find the space bar


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 18, 2010)

Banned because you obviously can't find the period button.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 18, 2010)

Banned for implying that you can force a period using a button!


----------



## epicCreations.or (Apr 19, 2010)

Banned for implying that you _can't_ force a period using a button!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 19, 2010)

Banned for using the word period to represent a full stop!


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 19, 2010)

Banned for talking about menstruation.


----------



## GolenSun550 (Apr 19, 2010)

Bannd for so handsome.


----------



## shadowmanwkp (Apr 19, 2010)

Banned for having the worst taste ever


----------



## playallday (Apr 19, 2010)

Banned for not spamming.


----------



## mameks (Apr 20, 2010)

banned for http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=221965 that


----------



## Demonbart (Apr 24, 2010)

Banned for posting a link in your ban.


----------



## Domination (Apr 24, 2010)

Banned because you have a crappy mobile phone and you use prepaid. Don't ask me how I guessed.


----------



## Demonbart (Apr 24, 2010)

Banned as I am gonna ask you, I've got a Nokia 6230 prepaid.


----------



## Domination (Apr 24, 2010)

Banned for going against my will.


----------



## Demonbart (Apr 24, 2010)

Banned for having a will. Modern day society doesn't allow that.


----------



## Domination (Apr 24, 2010)

Banned for not knowing I'm gonna be a future world leader, so I will be allowed a will in a few more years. Tch, ignorance everywhere.


----------



## Demonbart (Apr 24, 2010)

Banned as you're not a world leader yet, so you are not yet allowed to have a will.


----------



## Domination (Apr 24, 2010)

Banned for thinking world leaders don't do preparation. I'm preparing to have my will now. It's coming soon anyways, but the shipping service was so crappy it didn't have a tracking number.


----------



## Porobu (Apr 24, 2010)

Banned because your avatar is Black and grey


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 24, 2010)

Banned because the pokemon in your avatar is the wrong color!


----------



## gba34 (Apr 24, 2010)

Banned because the cat boy in your avatar and sig is pink and is front nude.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 24, 2010)

Banned because your avatar is shooting something I can't see


----------



## Demonbart (Apr 24, 2010)

Banned because you're torturing your cat with that choker!


----------



## Demonbart (Apr 24, 2010)

Banned for speaking.


----------



## Dr.Killa (Apr 24, 2010)

you are banged because freedom of speech


----------



## EpicJungle (Apr 24, 2010)

banned because you banged him.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 25, 2010)

You are banned because you are one crazy mofo


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 25, 2010)

Banned because I said so, bitch


----------



## Dr.Killa (Apr 25, 2010)

^is banged for liking men


----------



## Domination (Apr 25, 2010)

Banned for trying to be funny by using the word "banged" but failing worse than hatsu. Wait, you fail worse than hatsu normally too!


----------



## haflore (Apr 25, 2010)

Banned because Hatsu is awesome!


----------



## Domination (Apr 25, 2010)

Banned because it's not a good thing to be idolized by someone as fail as you. Just makes them even more fail. You started out good as a newbie, now you just entirely gave in to the 4chanside.


----------



## Demonbart (Apr 25, 2010)

Banned because 4chan has cookies.


----------



## Domination (Apr 25, 2010)

Banned because... I... want... to.. play... a... game... with you...


----------



## Domination (Apr 25, 2010)

Banned because saw is not shit, and now that guy just wants to fuck with you... And possibly your whole family and ancestry line!


----------



## Domination (Apr 25, 2010)

Banned because your family is partly my family. You forgot my mother is your grandmother.


----------



## Domination (Apr 25, 2010)

Banned for not knowing that heredity is not a 100% thing, there can be exceptions. That's why you are a freak with a big protruding female genitalia that resembles a penis and have a badly developed brain that thinks "retard" was a word that meant "genius".


----------



## Domination (Apr 25, 2010)

Banned because we already deduced that you have an ill-developed brain, there is no way for you to interpret anything normally... Except for memes and the fact that you like women(which effectively makes you lesbian, but you think you are straight). I'll be mad if I listened to your hallucinated recounts. I'm getting out of here.


----------



## Domination (Apr 25, 2010)

Banned for trying to copy me! A retard like you should not try to copy a genius like me... Look at the result! That ban was the epitome of fail and stupidity. Argh, I forgot I can't explain anything to you, you would never understand anything a normal human like me has to say. I'm really washing my hands off you now, ciao.


----------



## Demonbart (Apr 25, 2010)

Banned for being arrogant.


----------



## Domination (Apr 25, 2010)

Banned for not knowing the word "deserving"


----------



## Demonbart (Apr 25, 2010)

Banned for being wrong.


----------



## Demonbart (Apr 25, 2010)

Banned for double banning.


----------



## Demonbart (Apr 25, 2010)

Banned as I did nothing wrong, while you did.


----------



## Minox (Apr 25, 2010)

Banned because I'm always right.


----------



## Domination (Apr 25, 2010)

Banned because everyone is always right except xcdjy.


----------



## Domination (Apr 25, 2010)

Banned because since you are always wrong, saying I am always wrong is paradoxical. Stop continuing this or the two of us will be trapped in a paradoxical cycle. I don't want my life to be intertwined with yours!


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 25, 2010)

Banned just because I feel like it


----------



## Domination (Apr 25, 2010)

Banned because you are pink.


----------



## Demonbart (Apr 25, 2010)

Banned for color discrimination.


----------



## Domination (Apr 25, 2010)

Banned for denying that pink sucks.


----------



## Minox (Apr 25, 2010)

Banned because it either takes a real man or the complete opposite to wear pink.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 25, 2010)

You are banned because your spy


----------



## Demonbart (Apr 25, 2010)

Banned for unmasking him.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 25, 2010)

Banned because I want to ban someone


----------



## Domination (Apr 25, 2010)

Banned because.... FUCK!!!!!


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 25, 2010)

Banned because the later Saws were horrible!


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 25, 2010)

Banned for losing the gay in the name.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 25, 2010)

Banned for stealing the word gay in the name


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 25, 2010)

Banned for liking furries


----------



## Krestent (Apr 25, 2010)

Banned for being from Planet X


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 26, 2010)

Banned for lacking an avatar.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 26, 2010)

You are banned for 5 6 6 1 days


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 26, 2010)

Banned for noticing things


----------



## Demonbart (Apr 26, 2010)

Banned because I have no idea what stupid meme this conversation is about.


----------



## BumFace (Apr 26, 2010)

Banned for triggering my trap card and not knowing what this convo is about


----------



## Demonbart (Apr 26, 2010)

Banned for CAPS.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 26, 2010)

Banned because the patch walks!


----------



## Demonbart (Apr 26, 2010)

Banned because cats walk as well.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 26, 2010)

Banned because I drive


----------



## Demonbart (Apr 26, 2010)

Banned because a cat can't reach the gas pedal with its rear paws while simultaneously holding on to the steering wheel with its front paws.
Unless you're ubercat.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 26, 2010)

Banned because you clearly have never seen a cat boy before
I will give you a hint, they look something like this


Spoiler


----------



## Domination (Apr 27, 2010)

Banned because they may look like that NORMALLY, but you look nothing like that.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 27, 2010)

Your banned for being a smart ass


----------



## Minox (Apr 27, 2010)

Banned for being too pink.


----------



## Domination (Apr 27, 2010)

Banned for not being black enough. No racism intended, Domination Pte Ltd is sorry for any non-existant emotional damage caused to any indicidual.


----------



## Demonbart (Apr 27, 2010)

Banned for typing individual wrong.


----------



## Minox (Apr 27, 2010)

Banned for being a grammar nazi.


----------



## Domination (Apr 27, 2010)

Banned for hating on nazis! Or is it part of your spy work?


----------



## Minox (Apr 27, 2010)

Wouldn't you like to know? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And you're banned for wanting to know.


----------



## Domination (Apr 27, 2010)

Omg, u reply too fast!

Banned for trying to cover your identity loopholes effeciently!


----------



## Beats (Apr 27, 2010)

Banned because grammar nazi's are cool.


----------



## prowler (Apr 27, 2010)

Banned because your sig in insanely old.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 27, 2010)

Banned because my class is almost over


----------



## Domination (Apr 27, 2010)

Banned because your ban is ancient!


----------



## Minox (Apr 27, 2010)

Banned because you are ancient.


----------



## Domination (Apr 27, 2010)

Banned because you are an unprotected relic.


----------



## Demonbart (Apr 27, 2010)

Banned because human=/=relic.


----------



## Minox (Apr 27, 2010)

Banned because ducks =/= human


----------



## impizkit (Apr 27, 2010)

Banned because you have a tweatie bird avatar. (I am going to get it, I can tell)


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 27, 2010)

Your banned because I am bored


----------



## Demonbart (Apr 27, 2010)

Banned for being bored.


----------



## impizkit (Apr 27, 2010)

You are banned for liking the band In Flames, even though I think they rock.


----------



## Demonbart (Apr 27, 2010)

Banned as In Flames is teh best band EVAR!!1!1!1!! And Limp Bizkit is meh.


----------



## Minox (Apr 27, 2010)

Banned because In Flames certainly is not the best band ever.


----------



## JackDeeEss (Apr 27, 2010)

Banned because you won't give me your copy of TF2.


----------



## Demonbart (Apr 27, 2010)

Banned for not having your own copy.


----------



## Minox (Apr 27, 2010)

Banned because I technically own 2 copies.


----------



## impizkit (Apr 27, 2010)

Banned because you are a member of the magazine staff.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 27, 2010)

Banned for joining 21 days ago


----------



## impizkit (Apr 27, 2010)

Banned for being a pink cat boy.


----------



## gameboy13 (Apr 27, 2010)

Banned for having a signature I can barely read without staring at it.


----------



## impizkit (Apr 27, 2010)

Obviosly not a Bizkit fan. That is the logo from their second album Significant Other. Banned for not being able to read simple Grafiti. You must be young, this album came out in 1999.


----------



## haflore (Apr 28, 2010)

Banned for having four posts per day.


----------



## gameguy95 (Apr 28, 2010)

haflore said:
			
		

> Banned for having four posts per day.


banned for founding potatoism


----------



## Domination (Apr 28, 2010)

Banned for trying to impersonate an Absol when you are obviously a Bidoof!


----------



## Minox (Apr 28, 2010)

Banned because bidoofs are awesome.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 28, 2010)

Banned because I think bidoofs suck


----------



## Demonbart (Apr 28, 2010)

Banned for stating a fact as your opinion.


----------



## playallday (Apr 28, 2010)

Banged for being a creep.


----------



## Minox (Apr 28, 2010)

Banned for being too cold


----------



## Blazikun (Apr 28, 2010)

banned for using a sad smiley in your post, which indicates that you are a sad person. Also banned for being sad.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 29, 2010)

Banned because the cat boy isn't happy today


----------



## Minox (Apr 29, 2010)

Banned because I'm happy as hell atm.


----------



## EpicJungle (Apr 29, 2010)

Banned for banning someone before me..


----------



## Minox (Apr 29, 2010)

Banned for using a classic old ban.


----------



## Dr.Killa (Apr 29, 2010)

banned for not banging in the bang thread


----------



## Minox (Apr 29, 2010)

Banned because I've yet to see you kill anyone despite your name.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 29, 2010)

Banned for being happy as hell


----------



## Demonbart (Apr 29, 2010)

Banned for bringing up an old issue.


----------



## Domination (Apr 29, 2010)

Banned for not giving him a new issue to talk about.


----------



## Demonbart (Apr 29, 2010)

Banned for pointing it out.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 29, 2010)

Banned for because the voices in my head are telling me to ban you.
They are also telling me to do other evil things.


----------



## Domination (Apr 29, 2010)

Banned because whatever a kitty thinks is evil, it's not.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 29, 2010)

Banned because because your games are no fun, Jigsaw


----------



## Domination (Apr 29, 2010)

Banned because whatever a kitty thinks is not fun, may be fun to humans.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 29, 2010)

Banned because your a murder >.


----------



## Domination (Apr 29, 2010)

Banned because it's "you're", and I'm not a murderer, the people that were supposedly killed by me all died by their own hands. I see no need to justify myself in front of a kitten, I don't play games with kittens.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 29, 2010)

Banned for being mean


----------



## Domination (Apr 29, 2010)

Banned for being mad at me being mean. Humans are mostly mean to kittens, I'm considered kind already.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 29, 2010)

Banned because  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you broke my GBASP


----------



## Domination (Apr 29, 2010)

Banned for trying to create yet another false charge against me. Too bad, the law can never catch jigsaw!


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 29, 2010)

Banned because L could catch you.


----------



## Domination (Apr 29, 2010)

Banned because both L and Kira were actually my test subjects too. The Death Note was part of my game too.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 29, 2010)

Banned for being a Shinigami! Ha I win! If I had a victory dance I would do it too.


----------



## Domination (Apr 29, 2010)

Banned for speaking nonsense crafted far more nonsensical than the average American's business proposal.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 29, 2010)

Banned, because I am a cat boy and I don't care


----------



## Domination (Apr 29, 2010)

Banned for posting in this thread and replying to my bans so frequently when kittens are supposed to be out in the field playing with.. *gasp*... CATNIP.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 29, 2010)

Banned for having a point there


----------



## Domination (Apr 29, 2010)

Banned for not going out to play with catnips even after you realised my valid point.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 29, 2010)

Banned because....I am out of reasons to ban you...well off to go play in a field with cat nip...


Spoiler



Bear cavalry!!!


----------



## Domination (Apr 29, 2010)

Banned for not realising you unleashed your puny Bear Cavalry in my territory... NOW! I'll like to play a game with them....


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 29, 2010)

Eh, not banned because I needed a new batch of them


----------



## Domination (Apr 29, 2010)

Banned for not banning me when this thread most definitely did say the purpose was to ban each other. Now... Would you ban me? Or would you risk the life of your entire family of papa and mama cat and sibling kittens? This... Is my test for you.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 29, 2010)

Banned because you I can ban you and because my computer class is almost done


----------



## Domination (Apr 29, 2010)

Banned because... Little kitty, this was my test for you... There was no strings attached and this proves that you passed my test... Would you like to become my apprentice and help more humans?


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 29, 2010)

Banned because hell yeah I would!


----------



## Domination (Apr 29, 2010)

Banned because you need to prove yourself worthy first... I'm am old and sickly... And above all, dying. I need a successor... Create a perfect test and I shall make you the next jigsaw...


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 29, 2010)

Banned. You most un-ban yourself or face the lose of your own life and the lives of everyone in the room.
Your test has begun.


----------



## mameks (Apr 29, 2010)

banned for not being as cute as my kittens


----------



## Maplemage (Apr 29, 2010)

^ Banned for reaching page 1840
< Banned for eating chips *munch*
v Banned for posting after me


----------



## mameks (Apr 29, 2010)

banned for banning yourself


----------



## Maplemage (Apr 29, 2010)

^ Banned for banning myself


----------



## gameboy13 (Apr 29, 2010)

Banned for putting that pickle in my ham sandwich and then licking it and then shoving it in my mouth and making me look at that magazine of yours, and then making me play Virtual Boy... I'm probably going too far, aren't I.


----------



## Maplemage (Apr 29, 2010)

^banned for going too far...


----------



## Minox (Apr 29, 2010)

Banned for not going far enough, you can do better you 100 tailed beast.


----------



## sonicsmash2 (Apr 29, 2010)

^ Banned for using part of his username


----------



## haflore (Apr 29, 2010)

Banned for being a sequel.


----------



## Minox (Apr 29, 2010)

Banned for not being a prequel.


----------



## sonicsmash2 (Apr 29, 2010)

^ Banned for posting over me!!


----------



## Minox (Apr 29, 2010)

Banned for not banning fast enough.


----------



## sonicsmash2 (Apr 29, 2010)

^ Banned for being a chicken
< Unbanned cause u couldnt catch me
v Banned because your next


----------



## Minox (Apr 29, 2010)

Banned because banning me in advance won't prevent you from being banned yet again by me.


----------



## sonicsmash2 (Apr 30, 2010)

Banned because of your uneeded logic


----------



## fedgerama (Apr 30, 2010)

Banned for no logic


----------



## sonicsmash2 (Apr 30, 2010)

Banned foooor......having braaaiiiiiiinss.....


----------



## Minox (Apr 30, 2010)

Banned because brains are only good for one thing - shooting at.


----------



## Domination (Apr 30, 2010)

Banned because I thought spies don't shoot during covert missions?


----------



## Minox (Apr 30, 2010)

Banned because you thought wrong, shooting and stabbing are very important parts of the spying business.


----------



## Sumea (Apr 30, 2010)

Banned for stealing apple prototypes.


----------



## Maplemage (Apr 30, 2010)

Banned for no other colour instead of White and black.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 30, 2010)

Domination said:
			
		

> Banned because I thought spies don't shoot during covert missions?


You are banned for not playing my game


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Apr 30, 2010)

Banned for making this go to page 1842 when I wasn't here to read past 1829. Meh.


----------



## King Zargo (Apr 30, 2010)

Banned because I say so. My will is absolute law!


----------



## Isaiah (Apr 30, 2010)

Banned for ignorance


----------



## sonicsmash2 (May 1, 2010)

Banned because this thread requires banning!!


----------



## haflore (May 1, 2010)

Banned for conforming.


----------



## Domination (May 1, 2010)

Banned for being a hipster.


----------



## The Catboy (May 1, 2010)

banned for ignoring my game >.


----------



## Isaiah (May 1, 2010)

Banned for being a cat rapist.


----------



## Domination (May 1, 2010)

Banned for being the rapist of a lame game.


----------



## Maplemage (May 1, 2010)

When Domination was little "Daddy can you buy me a venus flytrap?" "Sure son!".


----------



## Domination (May 1, 2010)

Banned for... Not really banning at all, and I don't see the joke in your post?


----------



## haflore (May 1, 2010)

Banned for being confused.


----------



## Blazikun (May 1, 2010)

banned for being an explosive hazard ; prinnies can explode at any time


----------



## Minox (May 1, 2010)

Banned for being a pyro.


----------



## The Catboy (May 1, 2010)

Banned because I am a pyro


----------



## Minox (May 2, 2010)

Banned because now I have to nuke your ass :/


----------



## The Catboy (May 2, 2010)

Banned because you will blinded by my ass's sexiness!


----------



## Minox (May 2, 2010)

Banned for reminding me to bring sunglasses.


----------



## Domination (May 2, 2010)

Banned for not having sunglasses even though you are a spy. Fail spy much?


----------



## The Catboy (May 2, 2010)

You are banned because I was able to escape your game


----------



## geoflcl (May 2, 2010)

Banned because you cheated at the game.  Move back one space.


----------



## iYoshi- (May 2, 2010)

banned cos yous be trollin


----------



## The Catboy (May 2, 2010)

You are banned because I had to move back one space


----------



## Mei-o (May 2, 2010)

Banned for being creepy.


----------



## The Catboy (May 2, 2010)

Banned because I am not creepy


----------



## Domination (May 2, 2010)

Banned because you are a creepy kitty called A Gay Little Cat Boy, of course you are not Creepy!


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 2, 2010)

You are banned, plain and simple.


----------



## Domination (May 2, 2010)

Banned for forgetting that Moderators do not have the power to ban members!


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 2, 2010)

Banned for not realising that I may be mod today, but tomorrow supreme GBAtemp overlord!


----------



## Domination (May 2, 2010)

Banned for not realising that I am the very act of Domination, and I've been holding back. Don't push me, ok?!


----------



## Mei-o (May 2, 2010)

Banned because this tyrant shall rule you all!


----------



## The Catboy (May 2, 2010)

Banned because the cat boys rules over all


----------



## Mei-o (May 2, 2010)

Banned because there will be no tolerance of gay 'cat boys' when I'm in charge.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 2, 2010)

Banned as I won't tolerate intolerance.


----------



## tj_cool (May 2, 2010)

Banned because only mods can do that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Oh wait


----------



## Domination (May 2, 2010)

Banned for being a stuck up ass now that you are a mod. You will always just be a fucking spammer, don't show disrespect to the superior Dave!


----------



## Minox (May 2, 2010)

Banned because I miss my newspaper


----------



## Domination (May 2, 2010)

Banned for missing the newspaper more that the mouse.


----------



## Minox (May 2, 2010)

Banned because if I had said newspaper, I'd whack you with it right there :


----------



## The Pi (May 2, 2010)

banned cuz ur a swede


----------



## Blazikun (May 2, 2010)

banned because  you have look weird


----------



## The Pi (May 2, 2010)

banned for bad grammer


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 2, 2010)

Banned for bad spelling!


----------



## impizkit (May 2, 2010)

Banned for the O face.


----------



## Blazikun (May 2, 2010)

banned for illegible sig
=
also check the official EoF spam thread
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=224316


----------



## The Pi (May 2, 2010)

banned for not liking o face


----------



## impizkit (May 2, 2010)

Banned for giant sig.


----------



## The Pi (May 2, 2010)

banned for banning me


----------



## Minox (May 2, 2010)

Banned for not revealing what you're the king of.


----------



## The Pi (May 2, 2010)

banned for being dumb

i am the king of Nathan's


----------



## The Catboy (May 2, 2010)

Banned because I am better than the King


----------



## Minox (May 2, 2010)

Banned because that is impossible, there's no way you're better than Elvis


----------



## The Pi (May 2, 2010)

banned for not knowing satan is the best


----------



## Minox (May 2, 2010)

Banned for obvious lies.


----------



## The Pi (May 2, 2010)

banned for not knowing the truth


----------



## The Catboy (May 2, 2010)

Banned because the Cat boy is clearly better than Elvis


----------



## Minox (May 2, 2010)

Banned because I'm surrounded with liars


----------



## The Pi (May 2, 2010)

banned cuz satan is better

*the cat is better than elvis*


----------



## The Catboy (May 2, 2010)

Your banned because I am not Satan


----------



## The Pi (May 2, 2010)

banned for being no. 15 on todays top posters


----------



## The Catboy (May 2, 2010)

Banned because I am just that freaking awesome!


----------



## The Pi (May 2, 2010)

banned cuz im higher than u


----------



## The Catboy (May 2, 2010)

Banned 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am just that good


----------



## The Pi (May 2, 2010)

banned for a shitty sig


----------



## The Catboy (May 2, 2010)

Banned because my signature tops your's any day


----------



## The Pi (May 2, 2010)

banned for lying


----------



## The Catboy (May 2, 2010)

Banned because it's impossible for a cat boy to lie


----------



## The Pi (May 2, 2010)

banned cuz your lying about not lying


----------



## Brian117 (May 2, 2010)

Banned for Mike.


----------



## Minox (May 2, 2010)

Banned for being jealous :>


----------



## The Pi (May 2, 2010)

banned for being a mod


----------



## The Catboy (May 2, 2010)

Banned for haten on a mod


----------



## Minox (May 2, 2010)

Banned for not doing so.


----------



## The Catboy (May 2, 2010)

Banned for being a spy!


----------



## The Pi (May 2, 2010)

banned for leaking that info


----------



## Minox (May 2, 2010)

Selfban for being slow :


----------



## The Catboy (May 2, 2010)

Banned because the cat boy is a spy of a spy


----------



## The Pi (May 2, 2010)

banned for changing your name


----------



## The Catboy (May 2, 2010)

Banned for not changing your name


----------



## Brian117 (May 2, 2010)

EDIT: God damnit it Cat Boy. You post too fast.

Banned for posting too fast.


----------



## The Pi (May 2, 2010)

banned for stupid ban


----------



## The Catboy (May 2, 2010)

Banned because I have the fastest draw in the east


----------



## The Pi (May 2, 2010)

selfban cuz i cant think of anything


----------



## The Catboy (May 2, 2010)

Banned because I can ban circles around you


----------



## The Pi (May 2, 2010)

banned for banning me 9 billion times


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 2, 2010)

Banned for being retarded.


----------



## The Catboy (May 2, 2010)

Banned for posting faster than me


----------



## The Pi (May 2, 2010)

banned for slow posting


----------



## The Catboy (May 2, 2010)

O rly? Ban


----------



## The Pi (May 2, 2010)

banned for trade marking cat boy


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 2, 2010)

Banned for slave trading cat boy!


----------



## The Pi (May 2, 2010)

banned for telling people i have slaves

dibs on cat boy


----------



## The Catboy (May 2, 2010)

Banned because you are too late on that.


----------



## The Pi (May 2, 2010)

banned for not telling me who owns you


----------



## The Catboy (May 2, 2010)

Banned because I am owned by Mike


----------



## Minox (May 2, 2010)

Banned because this Mike appears to have competition now.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 2, 2010)

Banned as the first salvo in moderator warfare!


----------



## The Catboy (May 2, 2010)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> Banned because this Mike appears to have competition now.


Banned because Mike is a Dog boy and that would end badly.

And TrolleyDave banned because I elected you a mod along time ago


----------



## The Pi (May 2, 2010)

banned for double banning


----------



## The Catboy (May 2, 2010)

Banned because as the cat boy I can do that


----------



## Minox (May 2, 2010)

Banned because anyone could do that silly lil cat (boy).


----------



## The Pi (May 2, 2010)

banned cuz im the king and i say you cant


----------



## The Catboy (May 2, 2010)

Banned because the king ain't got shit on the cat boy


----------



## Minox (May 2, 2010)

Banned because the cat boy ain't got nuthin against the spy.


----------



## The Pi (May 2, 2010)

banned cuz the cat boy does


----------



## The Catboy (May 2, 2010)

Banned because the cat boy is a 00 agent


----------



## The Pi (May 2, 2010)

banned cuz im dr. evil


----------



## The Catboy (May 2, 2010)

Banned because I am Gold Member and I love GOLD!!


----------



## The Pi (May 2, 2010)

banned cuz silver kills vamps


----------



## The Catboy (May 2, 2010)

Banned because I just divided by zero!


----------



## The Pi (May 2, 2010)

banned cuz your infinitely dumb


----------



## The Catboy (May 2, 2010)

Banned because I am not infinitely dumb, I am German


----------



## The Pi (May 2, 2010)

banned cuz ur a nazi


----------



## The Catboy (May 2, 2010)

Your banned for stereotyping and not making sense ...a gay nazi?


----------



## The Pi (May 2, 2010)

banned cuz ur tag says american

+ u said since rather than sense


----------



## The Catboy (May 2, 2010)

Suspended because my family is German and I live in America
For not being a dick about my typo I will suspend you instead


----------



## The Pi (May 2, 2010)

banned for clarifying

*how many times have i posted here*


----------



## The Catboy (May 2, 2010)

Banned, you don't have to post here.


----------



## The Pi (May 2, 2010)

banned because i want too


----------



## The Catboy (May 2, 2010)

Banned, then don't complain about it!


----------



## The Pi (May 2, 2010)

banned for making the 27742nd post


----------



## The Catboy (May 2, 2010)

Banned because I am just that good and too sexy for this thread


----------



## The Pi (May 2, 2010)

banned cuz im hotter


----------



## The Catboy (May 2, 2010)

Banned because I can argue against that


----------



## The Pi (May 2, 2010)

banned cuz you cant prove it


----------



## Brian117 (May 2, 2010)

Banned because we can. Just go to Google and type in Nathan Black and look at the first picture.


----------



## The Pi (May 2, 2010)

banned cuz that aint the cat boy his name is nolen (i think)


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 2, 2010)

Banned for bickering like you have sand in your vagina.


----------



## Ace (May 2, 2010)

Banned  for getting the 555x50th post!
AND for getting me to fail by new-page... stupid 20 ppp........


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 2, 2010)

Banned for not getting it!


----------



## Ace (May 2, 2010)

Moooooom! He's teasing me!!!
*MOM*: BANNED FOR TEASING MAH BOY!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 2, 2010)

Banned for needing to get your mother involved.


----------



## Ace (May 2, 2010)

Banned for WHOA! There are 3 mods here today?!


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 2, 2010)

Banned for not noticing before!


----------



## Ace (May 2, 2010)

Banned for making EoF into a police state!


----------



## Minox (May 2, 2010)

Banned for having too much faith in things.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 2, 2010)

Banned because the cake is a spy.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 2, 2010)

Banned because the spy is a cake!


----------



## Minox (May 2, 2010)

Banned for being Dave.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 2, 2010)

Banned for not being the home of witty banter, and for being Minox (added the last part to prove that I wasn't intercepted).


----------



## The Pi (May 2, 2010)

banned for being a GBAtemp R4cist


----------



## Minox (May 2, 2010)

Banned for not being royal enough.


----------



## The Pi (May 2, 2010)

i ban u cause i want to


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 2, 2010)

And I ban you because you obviously did something wrong to be in hell.


----------



## Minox (May 2, 2010)

Banned because hell froze over when he came there, it is awfully cold there now :


----------



## The Catboy (May 2, 2010)

Banned because I just returned from the video store


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 2, 2010)

Banned for using the word store when it's clearly called a shop.


----------



## The Catboy (May 2, 2010)

Banned because the cat boy likes his wording


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 3, 2010)

Banned because Toni is the manliest loveliest guy ever!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (May 3, 2010)

Banned because every time I think of you I go all starry eyed!


----------



## haflore (May 3, 2010)

Banned for referring to yourself in a derogatory manner.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 3, 2010)

Banned for getting in the way of me banning Toni with my lesser blue coloured Mod title!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (May 3, 2010)

Banned for voting for yourself, when you know you should be voting for that Dave guy!



...wait...something not right here..


----------



## haflore (May 3, 2010)

Banned for ninja.


----------



## The Catboy (May 3, 2010)

Banned for baning my penguin friend Banned for getting in my way


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 3, 2010)

Banned for that false accusation, I've never baned anybody in my life good sir! editing your post!


----------



## haflore (May 3, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> Banned for getting in my way


----------



## The Catboy (May 3, 2010)

Banned because I am not good


----------



## Minox (May 3, 2010)

Banned for trying to mess with my mind.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 3, 2010)

Banned for calling that mess a mind!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (May 3, 2010)

Banned for not cleaning the mess then!


----------



## The Catboy (May 3, 2010)

Banned because you didn't clean up both their messes


----------



## Minox (May 3, 2010)

Selfban for being slow ;>


----------



## Toni Plutonij (May 3, 2010)

Banned for saying that gay people are fat! O.o


----------



## The Catboy (May 3, 2010)

Banned because I am not fat


----------



## haflore (May 3, 2010)

Banned for the sake of argument.


----------



## The Catboy (May 3, 2010)

Banned because the cat boy doesn't argue online, only bans


----------



## Minox (May 3, 2010)

Banned because Toni is a liar


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 3, 2010)

Banned for sneaking in like Snake Pliskin and ruining my ban!


----------



## Minox (May 3, 2010)

Banned for being too slow then.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 3, 2010)

Banned for calling me slow when it's obvious that you're just abnormally fast.


----------



## The Catboy (May 3, 2010)

Banned for getting in my way, again


----------



## Minox (May 3, 2010)

Banned because I'm 99% percent sure someone will ban TrolleyDave before I do.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 3, 2010)

Banned for having magical powers!  He's a warlock, burn him - burn him now before he unleashes the forces of Stan against us.


----------



## The Catboy (May 3, 2010)

Banned because I will ban him!
EDIT: Damn you TrolleyDave! Your banned for being faster than me!


----------



## Minox (May 3, 2010)

Banned because I was right.


----------



## The Catboy (May 3, 2010)

Banned because I bet he post before I do
EDIT: Oh yeah I beat him this time!


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 3, 2010)

Banned for not having the psychic gift like Minox does!


----------



## The Catboy (May 3, 2010)

Banned because I do!


----------



## Minox (May 3, 2010)

Banned because I don't believe you.


----------



## The Catboy (May 3, 2010)

Banned because I am a cat boy, we never lie


----------



## Minox (May 3, 2010)

Banned for lying :/


----------



## The Catboy (May 3, 2010)

Banned because no one believes the cat boy


----------



## Minox (May 3, 2010)

Banned because I still don't believe you, but I'm going to sleep now so I'll let it slip this once.


----------



## The Catboy (May 3, 2010)

Banned because now I am going to hunt your dreams


----------



## haflore (May 3, 2010)

Banned because I'm not sure who I'm banning.


----------



## iFish (May 3, 2010)

@trolleydave.

BANNED FOR ABUSING YOUR NEW POWA!!!


----------



## The Catboy (May 3, 2010)

Banned because the cat boy is sure who he is banning 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Fuck you ifish! >.< your banned!


----------



## iFish (May 3, 2010)

Excuse me!!!

Banned for using naughty words!!!!

bad kitty


----------



## The Catboy (May 3, 2010)

Banned because you interrupted my ban


----------



## iFish (May 3, 2010)

i just lost the game


----------



## haflore (May 3, 2010)

Banned because you're right.


----------



## The Catboy (May 3, 2010)

Banned for agreeing with ifish


----------



## Domination (May 3, 2010)

Banned because TrolleyDave is now mod, and we share accounts, thus I can abuse his power!... If that made any sense...


----------



## The Catboy (May 3, 2010)

Banned for making confusing the cat boy


----------



## iFish (May 3, 2010)

Banned for not giving me my fucking toast!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Domination (May 3, 2010)

Banned for wanting fucking toast!


----------



## The Catboy (May 3, 2010)

Banned because I want that fucked toast...well if it was fucked by a hot guy that is
If it wasn't, then all of you guys are banned >.


----------



## Domination (May 3, 2010)

Banned because fucking toast is the topic.


----------



## The Catboy (May 3, 2010)

Banned because of this


----------



## iFish (May 3, 2010)

Banned because all of you TOUCH YOURSELF AT NIGHT!

oh yeah, i went there bitches!


----------



## Domination (May 3, 2010)

BANNED BECAUSE MR. TOASTY IS SO FUCKING CUTE I WANT TO EAT HIM.

sorry for the caps.


----------



## The Catboy (May 3, 2010)

Banned because it's too late! I ate him!


----------



## iFish (May 3, 2010)

Domination said:
			
		

> BANNED BECAUSE MR. TOASTY IS SO FUCKING CUTE I WANT TO EAT HIM.
> 
> sorry for the caps.



:wubcutestuff:


----------



## iFish (May 3, 2010)

the cat boy is banned for not letting me in his bed....... i want him!!!

so BANNED


----------



## The Catboy (May 3, 2010)

Edit: Banned because you don't pay enough to get in my pants


----------



## Domination (May 3, 2010)

BANNED ALL YOU MOUTHERFUCKERZ BECAUZE I AM TROLLEYDAVE AND I HACKED THE GREAT DOMINATION'Z ACCOUNT COZ I WANT TO BE AWZEOME TOO!!!!!!! AND CHECK OUT MY EXTREMELY BAD ENGLIZH ZPELLING EVEN THOUGH I AM BRITISH!!!!!!!!!!

sorry for the caps, again.


----------



## The Catboy (May 3, 2010)

Banned?


----------



## iFish (May 3, 2010)

Banned because cats don't wear pants!!!


----------



## Domination (May 3, 2010)

Banned for blinking emoticon. being fast than the speed of light(which is the speed I have)

Damn you, Dave!!!!


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 3, 2010)

Banned for violently smashing up your DS via the form of emoticon, you bloody young hooligan!


----------



## The Catboy (May 3, 2010)

ifish said:
			
		

> Banned because cats don't wear pants!!!


Banned for calling me a cat, I am a cat boy!


Spoiler



Cat:




Cat boy:


----------



## iFish (May 3, 2010)

Banned because by banning i am increasing my post count bitches


----------



## Domination (May 3, 2010)

Banned for having not enough IQ to differentiate between a GBA and a DS, you bloody tramp!

FUCK YOU ALL!! Banned for getting in my way of settling my scores with that no good power abuser!


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 3, 2010)

Banned for being far too emotional to be allowed to post in the Banned thread.


----------



## The Catboy (May 3, 2010)

Banned because the cat boy is different from a cat


----------



## iFish (May 3, 2010)

Banned because non of you will send me nudes!!


----------



## The Catboy (May 3, 2010)

Banned because I am just that mean


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 3, 2010)

Banned GOD-DAMNIT!


----------



## The Catboy (May 3, 2010)

EDIT: The cat boy rocks!
All you guys are banned because I rock!


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 3, 2010)

Banned for editing your post when I did no such thing!


----------



## iFish (May 3, 2010)

Banned because nolan has 6 dildos that are all different colors!!!

blue, green, red, purple(his fave), lime green, AND PINK


----------



## The Catboy (May 3, 2010)

Banned because you are correct about the pink one


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 3, 2010)

Banned for taking the thread into the Twilight Zone.


----------



## The Catboy (May 3, 2010)

Banned because


----------



## iFish (May 3, 2010)

Banned because this thread is getting big!!


----------



## The Catboy (May 3, 2010)

Banned because that's what he said


----------



## iFish (May 3, 2010)

Banned because i just stole your dildo that vibrates


----------



## The Catboy (May 3, 2010)

Banned because that was a real dick move


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 3, 2010)

Banned because this is getting far too John Waters for me so I'm exiting stage left! lol


----------



## The Catboy (May 3, 2010)

Banned because I locked that door


----------



## iFish (May 3, 2010)

Banned because i have been here longer then you and you have more posts


----------



## The Catboy (May 3, 2010)

Banned because I am that awesome again!


----------



## Domination (May 3, 2010)

Banned for not learning to play the harmonica. Like me!


----------



## The Catboy (May 3, 2010)

Banned because, well you got me there


----------



## Domination (May 3, 2010)

Banned for not realising the awesomeness of harmonica music, and not wanting to learn it. The Wizard by Black Sabbath is just awesome.


----------



## Daizu (May 3, 2010)

Banned for having a Saw icon.


----------



## The Catboy (May 3, 2010)

Banned because Saw was a great movie
Off topic: @ Domination: Freaking love Black Sabbath


----------



## Domination (May 3, 2010)

Banned because you probably like Dio more than Ozzy so you suck... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





AND BOB DYLAN IS MY HARMONICA HERO!!!


----------



## The Catboy (May 3, 2010)

Banned because you are wrong, Ozzy>Dio for me


----------



## Domination (May 3, 2010)

Banned for liking Ozzy, his voice is like a frog on drugs.


----------



## funnydog522 (May 3, 2010)

Banned for drinking too much.


----------



## Domination (May 3, 2010)

Banned because I'm underage and I don't drink. Actually, I detest the smell of alcohol.


----------



## Deleted User (May 3, 2010)

banned for being a douche


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (May 3, 2010)

Banned for being a douche by telling someone they were a douche.


....oshit!


----------



## Minox (May 3, 2010)

Banned because I don't need to be a douche to tell that I am a douche. OH SHIT, loophole


----------



## Domination (May 3, 2010)

Banned for loophole! Are all spies as treacherous and cunning as you?


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 3, 2010)

Banned for revealing top secret information about Minox's spy position!


----------



## Domination (May 3, 2010)

Banned because I know everything single thing of the world, so I don't have time to differentiate between what's public and what's top secret! Sucks to be so smart and resourceful.


----------



## The Catboy (May 3, 2010)

Banned because you don't know anything about the Cat boy


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 3, 2010)

Banned because you're wrong, he knows you're a Cat Boy for starters!


----------



## The Catboy (May 3, 2010)

Banned because I am a cat boy for experts


----------



## Toni Plutonij (May 3, 2010)

Banned for going straigh for the gold, right after the pink!


----------



## The Pi (May 3, 2010)

banned for using stupid dots


----------



## The Catboy (May 3, 2010)

Banned because you took my ban >.


----------



## The Pi (May 3, 2010)

banned because haha


----------



## The Catboy (May 3, 2010)

Banned because you took my job!


----------



## The Pi (May 3, 2010)

banned cuz i dont have a job


----------



## Domination (May 3, 2010)

Banned for eating out of Britain's reserves, you good-for-nothing. Oh wait, all Brits are good-for-nothings, look at TrolleyDave!


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 3, 2010)

Banned from the Commonwealth!


----------



## Domination (May 3, 2010)

Banned because I don't care about the commonwealth. I'm gonna start a global revolution next time, and you filthy Britains are gonna be one of my colonies!


----------



## The Pi (May 3, 2010)

banned cuz im 15, asshole


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 3, 2010)

Banned for thinking anyone cares and for having a potty mouth!


----------



## Domination (May 3, 2010)

Banned for not being able to see that he could see my post was a joke and he was trying to make a joke too. He isn't that stupid. Unlike you.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 3, 2010)

Banned for being a hotie toitie snobby little smartass turd!


----------



## The Pi (May 3, 2010)

banned cuz i agree


----------



## Domination (May 3, 2010)

Banned as this individual concurs too, good sir.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 3, 2010)

Banned for bringing the temp into disrepute with your attempted coup of the SG government.


----------



## Domination (May 3, 2010)

Banned for bringing the temp into disrepute with your long-running scandal with the U.K. Prime Minister Gordon Brown.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 3, 2010)

I was going to ban you in support of your move for Shoutbox Moderator but after that comment I withdraw my support for your learned self and instead ban you in opposition of said move.


----------



## Domination (May 3, 2010)

Banned for trying to trample my ambition. But all great leaders meet dissidents like this. I shall rise!


----------



## The Pi (May 3, 2010)

banned cuz u shall fall


----------



## haflore (May 3, 2010)

Banned for not eating enough pi(e).


----------



## Minox (May 3, 2010)

Banned for stealing my pie :@


----------



## The Pi (May 3, 2010)

banned cuz i am the pi


----------



## Minox (May 3, 2010)

Banned for giving me a reason to eat pi(e).


----------



## iFish (May 3, 2010)

Banned for being a spy!!!

Gentlemen


----------



## The Catboy (May 3, 2010)

Banned for promoting cigarettes


----------



## Minox (May 3, 2010)

mentlegen?




Banned.


----------



## The Catboy (May 3, 2010)

Banned because I am not even sure


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (May 3, 2010)

Banned by the force of all the Touhou...cast.


----------



## haflore (May 3, 2010)

Banned for having the credit in your sig partially cut off.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 3, 2010)

Your first ban from me as a moderator!


----------



## haflore (May 3, 2010)

Banned because you actually tried to ban me before, but people kept getting in your way.



Spoiler



I am honoured.


----------



## The Catboy (May 3, 2010)

Banned because you should be bowing at me


----------



## haflore (May 3, 2010)

Banned because I don't see why.


----------



## The Catboy (May 3, 2010)

Banned because one day everyone will be bowing down to the cat boy and his all might sexy ass boots!


----------



## haflore (May 3, 2010)

Banned because only a barbarian would make sexy boots from asses(donkeys)!!


----------



## Minox (May 3, 2010)

Banned because all will bow down to the almighty backstabber who sees and stabs all.


----------



## The Catboy (May 3, 2010)

Banned because I will make sure my spies counter attack you


----------



## Deleted User (May 3, 2010)

Banned for scaring off A Big Gay Bear Man


----------



## The Catboy (May 3, 2010)

Banned because he was creepy as hell


----------



## haflore (May 3, 2010)

Banned because that is completely true.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 3, 2010)

User below me banned for taking so long to write a response.


----------



## haflore (May 3, 2010)

Banned because you didn't ban me.

Also, it hasn't been that long.


----------



## The Catboy (May 3, 2010)

Banned because the weather is a bitch in New England


----------



## gameboy13 (May 3, 2010)

Banned for re-changing your name!


----------



## The Catboy (May 3, 2010)

Banned for clearly being a Gameboy Advance and not a gameboy


----------



## The Pi (May 3, 2010)

banned for owning angry bears


----------



## The Catboy (May 3, 2010)

Banned because


----------



## haflore (May 3, 2010)

Banned because you alter your title too much.


----------



## The Catboy (May 3, 2010)

Banned for being correct


----------



## sonicsmash2 (May 3, 2010)

Banned for stating the obvious....


----------



## The Catboy (May 3, 2010)

Banned because of this.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 3, 2010)

Banned because of this.


----------



## The Catboy (May 3, 2010)

Banned because I saw what you did there


----------



## sonicsmash2 (May 3, 2010)

Banned for using me


----------



## The Catboy (May 3, 2010)

Banned because I no use you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 unless you want me to


----------



## sonicsmash2 (May 4, 2010)

Banned for trying to learn the alphabet


----------



## The Catboy (May 4, 2010)

Banned because the cat boy already knows his ABC's


----------



## Domination (May 4, 2010)

Banned because i'm going to school now... D:


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 4, 2010)

Banned because I'm laughing at that!


----------



## The Catboy (May 4, 2010)

Banned because it's night here


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 4, 2010)

Banned because it's even later night time here!


----------



## The Catboy (May 4, 2010)

Banned because, your like in the future ^o.o^ The cat boy is perplexed by future man, are there more cat boys in the future? It's getting lonely being the only one.


----------



## Minox (May 4, 2010)

Banned because TrolleyDave is in the past.


----------



## The Catboy (May 4, 2010)

Banned because your in the past


----------



## p1ngpong (May 4, 2010)

Banned because you are my future ^////^

or something


----------



## The Catboy (May 4, 2010)

Self-banned, I can't ban someone after they make comment like that ^////^


----------



## Minox (May 4, 2010)

Banned because you just did :>


----------



## p1ngpong (May 4, 2010)

Sticky ban.


----------



## The Catboy (May 4, 2010)

@Minox_IX: Banned because I self-Banned, I am sucker for sweet talkers


----------



## Minox (May 4, 2010)

Banned because you did ban someone - yourself ^___^


----------



## p1ngpong (May 4, 2010)

Im gona ban Minox while I watch cat boy ban himself. 

Because Im kinky like that.

And weird.


----------



## The Catboy (May 4, 2010)

Banned for being my sexy stalker


----------



## haflore (May 4, 2010)

Banned because I am not up for another round.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 4, 2010)

Banned for forgetting to check your stock of Viagra before starting the first round!


----------



## SkankyYankee (May 4, 2010)

Lawnmower ban!


----------



## The Catboy (May 4, 2010)

Banned because I will stop you! Only the cat boy can rule the world!


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 4, 2010)

Banned in order to ensure that there's ample parking day and night.


----------



## The Catboy (May 4, 2010)

Banned because I don't drive


----------



## iFish (May 4, 2010)

Banned because i have a aquarium in my house!!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (May 4, 2010)

Spanish Inquisition Ban!

(the one nobody expects!)


----------



## iFish (May 4, 2010)

Banned for being a foxxy slave


----------



## Domination (May 4, 2010)

Banned because I'm at school and using wifi on my phone at the moment!


----------



## Minox (May 4, 2010)

Banned for also leeching Internet at school.


----------



## iYoshi- (May 4, 2010)

Banned for having 3199 post count


----------



## The Catboy (May 4, 2010)

Banned for being a pissed off Yoshi


----------



## Minox (May 4, 2010)

Banned because I'm the one pissing him off :3


----------



## Toni Plutonij (May 4, 2010)

Banned as I see you progressing nicely......ARCH ENEMY!


----------



## Minox (May 4, 2010)

NEMESIS BAN!


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 4, 2010)

ALTERNATE NEMESIS BAN, WITH SHINY SPARKLES!


----------



## Minox (May 4, 2010)

Banned for not being my nemesis :


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (May 4, 2010)

Banned for not banning him for mentioning shiny sparkles.


----------



## Minox (May 4, 2010)

Banned for saying I should ban someone for sparkles. That's just mean, sparkles has feelings too you know


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 4, 2010)

Banned because you could be my nemesis, how do you know you're not.  You can't tell me what to do!  YOU'RE NOT MY REAL DAD! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




or something like that.


----------



## The Catboy (May 4, 2010)

Banned because Minox_IX is.......NOT your father!
Oooooooo...Jerry Jerry!


----------



## Jamstruth (May 4, 2010)

Banned because the Star Wars reference was badly implemented


----------



## The Catboy (May 4, 2010)

Banned because it wasn't a Star Wars reference


----------



## Minox (May 4, 2010)

Banned because I say so.


----------



## The Catboy (May 4, 2010)

Banned for banning a ban


----------



## Domination (May 4, 2010)

Banned because you said so


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 4, 2010)

Banned because he said no such thing slowpoke!


----------



## Domination (May 4, 2010)

Banned for not kbowing that I'm reading his post in my own special context.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 4, 2010)

Banned for not knowing that I did know that, I just chose to ignore it instead.


----------



## The Catboy (May 4, 2010)

Banned for knowing that I know, that you know, that he knows that we know that they know, what we all know


----------



## Domination (May 4, 2010)

Banned for not learning to play the harmonica.I'm enjoying myself.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 4, 2010)

Banned for being the next Dan Ackroyd! (And don't forget to put up some vids when you're better at it!)


----------



## The Catboy (May 4, 2010)

Banned because I once messed with harmonica, they are evil!


----------



## iFish (May 4, 2010)

Banned because i'm at school aswell..... but it has not started yet :3


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 4, 2010)

Banned for trying to chat with me at 3am on several occasions!


----------



## Domination (May 4, 2010)

Banned for rejecting the advance of a retard. Be kind to the handicapped!


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 4, 2010)

Banned for flaming ifish, I've got responsibilities now!


----------



## Domination (May 4, 2010)

Banned for your nonsensical excuses. I think you meant "power to abuse over personal disputes" rather than "responsibilties'  Although I unban you because of how awesome you are and how much I wish I was like you, the world is a better place for having you in it Trolley.  And I'm a turd.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 4, 2010)

Banned for accusing me of abusing my powers when I would do no such thing, no such thing I tell ya!


----------



## impizkit (May 4, 2010)

Banned for liking South Park.


----------



## Domination (May 4, 2010)

Banned for liking *shudder*lump bizkit*shudder* more than dear Dave! D:


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 4, 2010)

Banned for thinking I would ever listen to that Simon Cowell like corporate "rock" band.


----------



## Domination (May 4, 2010)

Banned as i believe you have superior music taste, similar to mine.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 4, 2010)

Banned as I agree!  Although I still knock points off for the whole Led Zepplin fanship thing.


----------



## Domination (May 4, 2010)

Banned because i could knock tons of points off your Led Zeppelin nonzganship. But Zepp fans KNOW they are superior, so there's no need for me to shame you publicly.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (May 4, 2010)

Banned so you can go suck on flower.....you hippy..


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 4, 2010)

Banned to remind you to never trust a hippy!


----------



## p1ngpong (May 4, 2010)

Banned so you can go suck a hippy.... my flower.




(Im the hippy  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 4, 2010)

Banned for tempting me with your shmexyness!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (May 4, 2010)

Banned for thinking that I'll forgive you the affair!


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 4, 2010)

Banned as I thought it was going to be all of us having a love in together!


----------



## Juanmatron (May 4, 2010)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Banned for thinking that I'll forgive you the affair!



Banned because you´re a Global Mod!

And you TrolleyDave because you are Mod, not Global Mod.


----------



## Minox (May 4, 2010)

Banned for not being one.


----------



## Juanmatron (May 4, 2010)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> Banned for not being one.



Banned because GBAtemp doesn´t make me Mod.


----------



## Domination (May 4, 2010)

Banned for being a flashy and show-off spy... How contradictary!

Banned for your godspeed!


----------



## Minox (May 4, 2010)

Banned for being slow.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 4, 2010)

Banned for mocking the afflicted!


----------



## Domination (May 4, 2010)

Banned cos your a brit i hate you all and britain cos ya'll colonised mah country.


----------



## gameboy13 (May 4, 2010)

Banned for hating Brits.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 4, 2010)

Banned for no other reason than to issue you with a banning!


----------



## Domination (May 4, 2010)

Banned for claiming you are a Brit. I just came up with a theory 5 minutes ago, that the ex-colonies are truer Brits than you modern day "Britons". And I do believe it's so goddamn true. I'm serious.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 4, 2010)

Banned for talking such nonsense, you left the Commonwealth making you anti-British!


----------



## Domination (May 4, 2010)

Banned because Singapore is still part of the commonwealth! Ignorant pseudo-brit!


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 4, 2010)

Banned for being right on two points and wrong on another, you Brit wannabe!


----------



## Domination (May 4, 2010)

Banned for calling me a British wannabe, when I am a true Brit, while you are an impostor.


----------



## Minox (May 4, 2010)

Banned because Brits are overrated.


----------



## Domination (May 4, 2010)

Banned beause _Sweden_ sounds like an Ice Cream restaraunt.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 4, 2010)

Banned as I like Sweden, it's a fine example of Socialism!


----------



## Domination (May 4, 2010)

Banned for your wacky ideology! Keep _your_ ideology out of _MY_ Britain!


----------



## iFish (May 4, 2010)

@trolley dave. Banned for being on skype at 3:00 AM 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you are old and should be sleeping!!


----------



## Minox (May 4, 2010)

Banned because for trying to keep something awesome out of Britain
Banned for sneaking in your ban before I got the chance to post mine.


----------



## Domination (May 4, 2010)

Banned because you Sweddish would never understand us true Brits' feelings! I bet you are in cahoots with tose pseido-brits!


----------



## gameboy13 (May 4, 2010)

Banned for banning another person who banned another person who banned another person who banned another person who banned another person who banned another person who banned another person who banned another person who banned another person who banned another person who banned another person who banned another person who banned another person who banned another person who banned another person who banned another person who banned another person who banned another person who banned another person who banned another person who banned another person who banned another person who banned another person who banned another person who banned another person who banned another person who banned another person who banned another person who banned another person who banned another person who banned another person who banned another person who banned another person who banned another person who banned another person who banned another person who banned another person who banned another person who banned another person who banned another person who banned another person who banned another person who banned another person who banned another person who banned another person who banned another person who banned another person who banned another person who banned another person who banned another person who banned another person who banned another person who banned another person who banned another person who banned another person who banned another person who banned another person who banned another person who banned another person who banned another person who banned another person who banned another person who banned another person who banned another person who banned another person who banned another person who banned another person who banned another person who banned another person who banned another person who banned another person.... Shall I continue?


----------



## Minox (May 4, 2010)

Banned for wanting to continue.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 4, 2010)

Banned for being Sho Kosugi!


----------



## gameboy13 (May 4, 2010)

Banned for






...NOTHING I HATE YOU LOLOLOLOLOLOLOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1!!!!!! _(JK)_


----------



## Minox (May 4, 2010)

Banned for not banning for anything.


----------



## gameboy13 (May 4, 2010)

Banned for being an employee of Spytech.


----------



## haflore (May 4, 2010)

Banned for being an employee of Type SCH.


----------



## gameboy13 (May 4, 2010)

Banned for editing your post.


----------



## haflore (May 4, 2010)

Banned because your avatar _still_ isn't a Gameboy, it's a Gameboy Colour.


----------



## gameboy13 (May 4, 2010)

Banned because you are extremely picky.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 4, 2010)

Banned for not being picky enough!


----------



## iFish (May 4, 2010)

Banned for not being my RolleySlave


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 4, 2010)

Banned for thinking I would be anybodies slave, except for maybe Christina Applegate.


----------



## The Catboy (May 4, 2010)

Banned because I am no sex slave, just a whore


----------



## iFish (May 4, 2010)

Banned for being a mod.... STOP ABUSING ME WITH YOUR POWA DAVE!!!!!!!

+10% warn on ifish


----------



## The Pi (May 4, 2010)

banned for slow posting


----------



## haflore (May 4, 2010)

22/7 Banned.


----------



## The Catboy (May 4, 2010)

Banned for 232,823 day


----------



## haflore (May 4, 2010)

Banned because I understand the subtle reference you just made.


----------



## gameboy13 (May 4, 2010)

Banned because I don't.


----------



## haflore (May 4, 2010)

Banned because you should check my Member No.


----------



## gameboy13 (May 4, 2010)

Banned because... Oh, I see...


----------



## Maplemage (May 4, 2010)

Banned because I dont see.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 4, 2010)

Banned for typing while blind!


----------



## gameboy13 (May 4, 2010)

Banning you because it's not you, its me, and we could never be in Sugar Lick together, for Sugar Lick isn't real, and you should never make up things like that just because I did.


----------



## gameboy13 (May 4, 2010)

Banned for double posting. (LOL)


----------



## Maplemage (May 4, 2010)

Banned for loling... and being a new member in the forums.


----------



## gameboy13 (May 4, 2010)

Banned for having Apollo point at everyone.


----------



## haflore (May 4, 2010)

Banned for evolving from a turkey sandwich.


----------



## Maplemage (May 4, 2010)

DO YOU WANT MORE POINTS?!?!?!? ILL GIVE YOU POINTS! banned for saying I point a lot.










Darn slow post....


----------



## Toni Plutonij (May 4, 2010)

Banned for being busy pointing, so you're slow in posting!


----------



## Maplemage (May 5, 2010)

Banned for having this


----------



## gameboy13 (May 5, 2010)

Banned for having a squished _(scrunched?)_ avatar.


----------



## superrob (May 5, 2010)

gameboy13 said:
			
		

> Banned for having a squished _(scrunched?)_ avatar.


Banned for having an lame green gameboy!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (May 5, 2010)

Banned as there is nothing lame about the GameBoy.....ANY GAMEBOY!


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (May 5, 2010)

banned for making a funny reference to a certain topic in EOF!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (May 5, 2010)

Banned before this blue Dave guy.. -.-


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 5, 2010)

Banned after that radioactive green Toni bloke!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (May 5, 2010)

Banned for access to staff section!


----------



## Domination (May 5, 2010)

Banned for not dying despite international negativity towards nuclear weapons!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (May 5, 2010)

Banned because that only makes me stronger..
When they get rid of the nuclear weapons....what do you think, who gets them?!


----------



## Domination (May 5, 2010)

Banned for revealing you true identity! You are Iranian... And named Mahmoud Ahmadinejad!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (May 5, 2010)

Banned for making me laugh out loud here.......Come on....you know better


----------



## Domination (May 5, 2010)

Banned for laughing to a computer! That's an early sign of autism... Ask your mum to monitor you, before it's too late!


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (May 5, 2010)

Banned because...damn it, i can't think of anything funny!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (May 5, 2010)

Banned because banning out of fun isn't nice!


----------



## Domination (May 5, 2010)

Banned because your post just reinforced my belief that you are aiming to become a Supervisor and ban seriously! D:


----------



## Toni Plutonij (May 5, 2010)

Domination said:
			
		

> Banned because your post just reinforced my belief that you are aiming to become a Supervisor and ban seriously! D:


Banned for taking so long to realize that?! What, were you living in denial?!?!?!?!


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 5, 2010)

Banned to say Toni Plutonij for Admin!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (May 5, 2010)

Simply not banned


----------



## p1ngpong (May 5, 2010)

Simply banned!


----------



## The Catboy (May 5, 2010)

Banned for the sake of banning!


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 5, 2010)

Banned by an M3 Simply.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (May 5, 2010)

banned for M3 Real!


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 5, 2010)

Oh yeah, well banned with an R4 Clone!  Take that!


----------



## The Catboy (May 5, 2010)

Banned by Supercard DSOnei!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (May 5, 2010)

Banned under the clear night sky.


----------



## The Catboy (May 5, 2010)

Banned because it's morning


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 5, 2010)

Banned because it's the afternoon not the morning you past lifer!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (May 5, 2010)

Banned because it is indeed afternoon..


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 5, 2010)

Banned for living in a real timezone, unlike those Americans living in the past!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (May 5, 2010)

Hahaha, yeah.....Baned now! (and not in the past 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Minox (May 5, 2010)

Banned for not successfully spelling "Banned".


----------



## Domination (May 5, 2010)

Banned for understanding erred language so proficiently!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (May 5, 2010)

Banned for going from AC/DC to White Stripes


----------



## Domination (May 5, 2010)

Banned for going from nothing, passing a dot, to nothing!


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 5, 2010)

Banned for being a communist dictator!


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 5, 2010)

Banned for thinking of me when talking about hand shandys.  That's just wrong man!


----------



## Domination (May 5, 2010)

Banned because you should have expected that when you joined the erotic model industry!


----------



## ykhan (May 5, 2010)

banned cos you winked


----------



## haflore (May 5, 2010)

Banned for 49082.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (May 5, 2010)

Banned for founding another *ism..


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 5, 2010)

Banned.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 5, 2010)

Banned for plagarising copyrighted posts!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 5, 2010)

Banned for planning to vote BNP tomorrow!


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 5, 2010)

Banned for not sending me the £22.50 porn fee!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (May 5, 2010)

Banned for blaming others!


----------



## The Pi (May 5, 2010)

banned again for stupid dots


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 5, 2010)

Banned for complaining about the awesome dots!


----------



## DarkRey (May 5, 2010)

banned for rotating while im rotating in this rotating world which rotate another rotating start which then is being rotate by other rotating planets who have a rotating moon!!! :S


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 5, 2010)

Banned for wandering in here throwing your weight around like you only banned yesterday when it's been at least 4.2345 decades!


----------



## DarkRey (May 5, 2010)

OMGOMGOMG i jsut realised that my BAN i mean my warn level is back to normal!!! OOOOOOOOOOOOOO

*Posts merged*

ohh shit DAVE!!!
banned for breaking my combo which was about to start!!!!!!!!! >


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 5, 2010)

Banned with a new ban and you can't even tell I went back and edited my post cos that's how awesomely powerful I am!


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 5, 2010)

Banned for making accusations without proof


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 5, 2010)

Banned for being unsupportive of conjecture and conspiracy theorists.


----------



## Maplemage (May 5, 2010)

[Judge] Banned for not being supportive


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 5, 2010)

Banned for failing to realise that I was being supportive by removing all that were not supportive.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 5, 2010)

Banned for eating baked goods on a Fryday.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (May 5, 2010)

Banned because this game is bringing the old team together again!!


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 5, 2010)

Banned cos it has made me feel nostalgiac!


----------



## Maplemage (May 5, 2010)

Banned for making that girl laugh.


----------



## sonicsmash2 (May 6, 2010)

Banned because this post told me to


----------



## Domination (May 6, 2010)

Banned because my consience told me to!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (May 6, 2010)

Banned out of spice!


----------



## Minox (May 6, 2010)

Banned for lice.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (May 6, 2010)

Banned by mice.


----------



## Domination (May 6, 2010)

Banned by church mice. Note that they aren't Christians.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 6, 2010)

Banned for attacking Toni with Satanic mice, we'll have radioactive hamsters or nothing!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (May 6, 2010)

Not banned again for knowing the secrets of Radioactive Force!!


----------



## Minox (May 6, 2010)

Banned because you ain't got nothing against me.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 6, 2010)

Banned for lying, you sir are a spy!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (May 6, 2010)

One completely "You're RIGHT" Ban!


----------



## Domination (May 6, 2010)

Banned for implying that Dave could ever be right. That's stupidier than saying George Bush was a President.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 6, 2010)

Banned for being jealous of my awesomeness!


----------



## p1ngpong (May 6, 2010)

Banned for being awesome of my jealousness.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 6, 2010)

Banned for being simply awesome!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (May 6, 2010)

Banned for simply being jealous!


----------



## Domination (May 6, 2010)

Banned for being simply radioactive!


----------



## Minox (May 6, 2010)

Banned for implying that radioactivity is simple.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (May 6, 2010)

Banned for questioning the right question!


----------



## Domination (May 6, 2010)

Banned for questioning me, the very act of Domination!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (May 6, 2010)

Banned for thinking that you're very.....but you're not..

(yeah, no sense....now deal with that!)


----------



## The Catboy (May 6, 2010)

Banned because in my home land, bacon can fly!


----------



## Domination (May 6, 2010)

Banned because I do not believe you are a cat boy.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 6, 2010)

Banned as I believe you are a boy hamster who has evolved to the point where he can use the interwebz.


----------



## Domination (May 6, 2010)

Banned because I believe an illiterate hooligan like you can never understand us cultured humans' complex theory of evolution!


----------



## Minox (May 6, 2010)

Banned for not respecting your own authoritah!


----------



## The Catboy (May 6, 2010)

Domination said:
			
		

> Banned because I do not believe you are a cat boy.


Banned for being a nonbeliever!


----------



## Minox (May 6, 2010)

Banned for being slow. Again :3


----------



## Domination (May 6, 2010)

Banned because spies move faster than cat boys, you can't blame him!


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 6, 2010)

Banned 4 cllng me iliterit wen I can spelz just purfekt!


----------



## Domination (May 6, 2010)

Banned for not realising literacy only covers the ability to speak, write and understand. You do not need to spell properly.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 6, 2010)

Banned for being a smart-ass!


----------



## The Pi (May 6, 2010)

banned for spamming


----------



## Domination (May 6, 2010)

Spammed for banning.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 6, 2010)

Banned AND warning level raised for not being properly British!


----------



## Minox (May 6, 2010)

Banned because W(h)ales doesn't count either ;P


----------



## Domination (May 6, 2010)

Banned for not giving me a warning as stated. A Brit always keep his word, especially when it's over some tea and crumpets.
Banned for abusing your mod powers to move my post back!


----------



## The Catboy (May 6, 2010)

Banned because, lol.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 6, 2010)

Banned for laughter.


----------



## The Catboy (May 6, 2010)

Banned for crying


----------



## Domination (May 6, 2010)

Banned for whining


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 6, 2010)

Banned to fill a daily quota!


----------



## Domination (May 6, 2010)

Banned for posting the at same time as me!


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 6, 2010)

Banned for lying, it was you posting at the same time as me!


----------



## The Pi (May 6, 2010)

banned for being a moaning bitch


----------



## Domination (May 6, 2010)

Banned because why is there no live feed of the British elections, unlike the U.S. elections? Are they trying to keep the progress from us true brtis, the commonwealth members?


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 6, 2010)

Banned to let you know that the coverage doesn't usually start until the polls start closing, so another few hours yet.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 6, 2010)

TrolleyBan.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 6, 2010)

ProtoBanD


----------



## Domination (May 6, 2010)

Banned because I just remembered that! My last election tracking was like 2 years ago, so I forgot. I TOLD YOU I FORGOT! Don't look at me that way....


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 6, 2010)

Banned for trying to cover up your lack of knowledge with a feeble excuse about being senile at an early age!


----------



## Domination (May 6, 2010)

Banned because I'm not gonna argue with a BNP supporter. It's derogatory of my status as a Lib Dem.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 6, 2010)

Banned for trying to cover up your Nazi BNP support by pretending to be a forward thinking liberal who believes in democracy rather than National Socialism.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 6, 2010)

Inb4DominationBan.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 6, 2010)

Inb4ProtoKun7Ban.  Oh wait...


----------



## Domination (May 6, 2010)

Banned because I I think you voted for Gordon Brown.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 6, 2010)

Banned for having red in your signature. It implies you support Labour and therefore you don't have a right to complain that he might have voted for Gordon Brown.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 6, 2010)

Banned for spreading false information, I voted Plaid Cynmru!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 6, 2010)

Banned for misspelling followed by a ninja edit.


----------



## Domination (May 6, 2010)

Banned for being a British Nazi who voted for Adolf Hitler just now, even though he was not in the poll.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 6, 2010)

Banned for failing to realise that I am in fact politically neutral.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 6, 2010)

Banned as nobody should be politically neutral, it's what the corporatists want!


----------



## Domination (May 6, 2010)

Banned because that is true, nobody can be neutral, especially when you had a taste of idiots controlling your life for the past few years. AKA Gordon Brown fucked up U.K.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 6, 2010)

Banned to let you know that Gordon Brown was just continuing Margaret Thatchers anti-British activities!


----------



## Domination (May 6, 2010)

Banned because I'm so dam hyped for the results! Supporting Lib Dems, but I believe Conservative is more likely to win. I'll just forget the existence of Labour.


----------



## The Pi (May 6, 2010)

banned cuz snow crash politics would be better


----------



## DarkRey (May 6, 2010)

banned because they both will melt infront of me!!! =D


----------



## haflore (May 6, 2010)

Banned for rotating instead of revolving.


----------



## DarkRey (May 6, 2010)

banned because i can do wht ever i WANT with MY TONI :angy: 
rotating or revolving doesnt matter!!!!!!


----------



## Domination (May 6, 2010)

Banned because long time no see, bitch!


----------



## DarkRey (May 6, 2010)

long time huh!!
then haveee thisss BADABAN!!! 
dont worry its freee....i wont charge yuu!!!


----------



## arecus2000 (May 6, 2010)

Banned for not banning some one


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 6, 2010)

Banned for incorrect references. The name is *MegaAce™*, not *Megace*.


----------



## DarkRey (May 6, 2010)

banned for being tricked by my camouflaged ban!!!


----------



## The Catboy (May 6, 2010)

Banned because I am a Decepticon


----------



## The Pi (May 6, 2010)

banned for telling your bears to attack noobs


----------



## playallday (May 6, 2010)

Banned because you are the n00b who's getting banned.


----------



## The Catboy (May 6, 2010)

Banned because they don't attack noobs, they attack rule breakers and trolls


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 6, 2010)

Banned for not being DarkRey!


----------



## The Catboy (May 6, 2010)

Banned because I am better, I am the Cat Boy


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 6, 2010)

Banned for lying. DarkRey >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Cat Boy.


----------



## The Catboy (May 6, 2010)

Banned because I don't understand your post


----------



## The Pi (May 6, 2010)

banned cuz, > means greater than


----------



## The Catboy (May 6, 2010)

Banned for point that out


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 6, 2010)

Banned for bad grammar.


----------



## The Catboy (May 6, 2010)

Banned because I know my grammar sucks


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 6, 2010)

Banned for failing to remedy it.


----------



## Dter ic (May 6, 2010)

BANNNED FOR POPPING RANDOM ERROR ON MY SCREEN






EDIT: gosh it's just a typo  thats all,


----------



## DarkRey (May 6, 2010)

banned for editing yur post inorder to post that error pic!!! 
mwawhwaah
I HAVE LAZORX EYEZ !!!!!!11


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 6, 2010)

Banned for not pointing out that he mis-spelled the word for.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (May 6, 2010)

BAAAANNNEEDD!!!!


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 6, 2010)

Banned for abusing your Global Mod powers!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (May 6, 2010)

Banned for being able to read original post


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 6, 2010)

Banned for turning me into a capitalist by giving me ideas about selling screen shots of trashed posts in the trading forum!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (May 6, 2010)

Banned for having a pretty good idea that I might use as well!


----------



## Maplemage (May 6, 2010)

I am a moderator I will bann you


----------



## Deleted_171835 (May 6, 2010)

Banned for making empty threats.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 6, 2010)

Banned for making empty posts.


----------



## haflore (May 6, 2010)

Banned for making complete posts.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (May 6, 2010)

Banning Trolley for not even making post!


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 6, 2010)

Banned because I did post, but it was in an alternate universe!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 6, 2010)

Banned for calling him Tolley.

Also banned for continuing to post in the "mod pwned you" game.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (May 6, 2010)

Banned for writing nonsense


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 6, 2010)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Banned for ninja.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (May 6, 2010)

Banned for quoting.....loosers quote!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 6, 2010)

Banned for changing goalposts.


----------



## Maplemage (May 6, 2010)

BANNED FOR HAVING A BAD AVATAR!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (May 6, 2010)

tails100 said:
			
		

> BANNED FOR HAVING A BAD AVATAR!


Banned for making noise!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 6, 2010)

tails100 said:
			
		

> BANNED FOR HAVING A BAD AVATAR!


You can talk.


----------



## Minox (May 6, 2010)

Selfban for being slow


----------



## p1ngpong (May 6, 2010)

Banned for self Avatar 3D


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 6, 2010)

Banned for mentioning that travesty of a film!


----------



## Maplemage (May 6, 2010)

Banned for making it to much 3D making that facemask explode!




EDITarn slow post....


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 6, 2010)

DelayBan for not liking Avatar.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (May 6, 2010)

tails100 said:
			
		

> Banned for making it to much 3D making that facemask explode!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yeah, Dave is quite well known for that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This ban is for whoever finishes posting before I do. 

(See, you've gotta _lead_ your target)


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 6, 2010)

You bloody ninja'd me again, you're banned sunshine!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (May 6, 2010)

You're sunshined....banner!


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 6, 2010)

Super Banio Sunshine!


----------



## gameboy13 (May 6, 2010)

Banned for stating a modified game title.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (May 6, 2010)

Phantasy Star Online Blue Ban


----------



## Toni Plutonij (May 6, 2010)

Banned for BLUE LETTERS....what....are you some special kind of guy?!


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 6, 2010)

Banned for getting me in trouble with Dicey!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (May 6, 2010)

Banned because you didn't need any help....you're quite good on your own!


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 6, 2010)

Banned for implying that I could ever get myself into trouble.  You've seen me, I'm sweet, innocent and angelic! :whistles:


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 6, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Banned for getting me in trouble with Dicey!


Banned for what happened?


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 6, 2010)

Banned to let you know I was just messing around!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 6, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Banned to let you know I was just messing around!


Banned for what is this?


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 6, 2010)

Banned for getting it stuck in a pint bottle!


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 6, 2010)

Banned for forgetting the words off and to in your post!


----------



## geoflcl (May 6, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Banned for forgetting the words off and to in your post!



b& 4 bein a 3ngl1sh [email protected] lolol!!!!11


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 6, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Banned for forgetting the words off and to in your post!


Banned for vulgarity. D:

There are children on this forum!


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 6, 2010)

Banned to let you know that I own the rights to all Plutonij and Hadrian pr0n!


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 6, 2010)

Banned for thinking I'll hand over my private stash of famous staffers staffs videos!


----------



## geoflcl (May 6, 2010)

You guys are ALL banned for ignoring my last ban...Crazy subordinates.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 6, 2010)

Domination: Banned for writing and then stopping.


----------



## Domination (May 6, 2010)

Banned for helping labour to get 2 seats. Yay, this thread is full of brits.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 6, 2010)

Banned because New Labour just kept hold of another seat, making it 3 now!


----------



## Domination (May 6, 2010)

Banned for not being concerned with such an outcome! D:


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 6, 2010)

Banned for falling into the corporatism trap!


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 7, 2010)

Banned for not knowing that corporatism is the political structure that  corporations want to introduce in all our countries, while you don't care about who gets in they can slowly take over our country by installing politicians hired by them!


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 7, 2010)

Self ban in celebration of the first LibDem seat of the night!


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 7, 2010)

Banned because it is!  And double banned because the election results tonight are making me feel ashamed to be British for the first time ever in my life.


----------



## Porygon-X (May 7, 2010)

^Banned because you're a troll!


----------



## Domination (May 7, 2010)

Banned because you are a retard! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And off-topic: Tories leading! Though not by much, but at least it's not Labour. And I feel they won't get a majority, and instead they have to make a deal with Lib Dems. I bet Lib Dems will get almost as many votes as, if not more than, Labour by the next election.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (May 7, 2010)

Banned for misspelling my name.....



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> And off-topic: Tonis leading! Though not by much, but at least it's not Labour. And I feel they won't get a majority, and instead they have to make a deal with Lib Dems. I bet Lib Dems will get almost as many votes as, if not more than, Labour by the next election.


----------



## Domination (May 7, 2010)

Banned for thinking I was talking about you! I don't have a crush on you and think of you all night and all day and try to hint at your name in every single sentence I type! Nope, no I don't.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 7, 2010)

Banned for insubordinate and disrespectful to our Great Leader!


----------



## Minox (May 7, 2010)

Banned for calling Toni a leader.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (May 7, 2010)

Banned for not recognizing Toni's leadership.

*backstab*


----------



## Minox (May 7, 2010)

Banned because I'm his nemesis, why would I ever do such a thing?


----------



## Domination (May 7, 2010)

Banned because it's called admiration and respect for your opponent. You only don't see it when one is vastly superior to the other, such as in the case of me and Dave, with me being the superior one and him being the weaker one.


----------



## Minox (May 7, 2010)

Banned because I'm not one to think of such things - in the end all that matters is the final result.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 7, 2010)

Banned for not understanding that the final result will be a dictatorship installed through a military coup!  All hail TrolleyDave!


----------



## Minox (May 7, 2010)

Banned because I'd rather support myself ;P


----------



## Domination (May 7, 2010)

Banned because you are my minion. It was your destiny from birth.


----------



## Minox (May 7, 2010)

Banned for lying -.-''


----------



## Domination (May 7, 2010)

Banned for thinking I'm lying. Take a moment and think... Every event since you were a child.. They were all controlled by me. I was trying to make the ultimate spy, and I have succeeded! Now, come back to my side...


----------



## naglaro00 (May 7, 2010)

^Banned. Just because.


----------



## Minox (May 7, 2010)

@Domination: Banned because you just contradicted yourself. If I was your minion, why would I ever leave your side? Yet I find myself being here with absolutely no attachment to anything related to you. I'd gladly backstab any or all of you at first given chance :3

Banned for getting in my way.


----------



## naglaro00 (May 7, 2010)

^Banned because i win


----------



## Domination (May 7, 2010)

@Minox, Banned because you will never understand the complex workings of the brain of an ultraintelligent being such as myself, but everything is not what it seems... You will see the light one day, and that;s the day I dominate the world!!! 

Banned for getting in my way too.


----------



## Minox (May 7, 2010)

Banned because you don't win by getting in my way, that's how you lose.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 7, 2010)

Banned for being an evil steamrolling machine!


----------



## Domination (May 7, 2010)

Banned for being a powerless rape victim! Oh wait, I meant powerful staff member!


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 7, 2010)

Banned and warning level raised by 120% for that insubordination you colonial!


----------



## Domination (May 7, 2010)

Banned because you never give me the warnings like you always say. All whining and no nibbling.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 7, 2010)

Banned for thinking that a level headed polite person such as myself would ever abuse his power!


----------



## Minox (May 7, 2010)

Banned for trying to cover up your actions.


----------



## Domination (May 7, 2010)

Banned for banning your colleague!


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 7, 2010)

Banned for banning my colleague!


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 7, 2010)

Banned because I'm wondering if the average voter thought hung parliament meant a trip to Traitors Gate for them and that's why they aimed for one!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 7, 2010)

Banned because I wish they would hang Parliament.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 7, 2010)

Banned in agreement!  Although I'd be happy with just Brown and Blair, you know - to serve as a warning to all the other politicians.


----------



## haflore (May 7, 2010)

Banned because I think we should stop talking about politics for now.


----------



## The Pi (May 7, 2010)

Banned because your thoughts don't matter


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 8, 2010)

Banned for ignorant of politics when it shapes everything about your life, from the money you earn to the rights you have.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (May 8, 2010)

Banned for conceding a point. 

You lose, twice.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (May 8, 2010)

Banned for thinking there were rules.

"Rules!?! Oh no, there are no rules here!" 
_James Earl Jones as Terrence Mann
Field of Dreams_


----------



## The Catboy (May 8, 2010)

Banned because Bat Man was seriously insane!


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 8, 2010)

Banned for thinking he was insane when he was in fact just a morally superior very bored very rich bloke.


----------



## Domination (May 8, 2010)

Banned because you are a morally bankrupt and extremely bored and worthless hobo.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (May 8, 2010)

Banned for flying a Singapore flag over your "True Brit" profession.


----------



## Domination (May 8, 2010)

Banned for not knowing that you are a "True Brit" too because you belong to an ex-colony.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 8, 2010)

Banned for fooling yourself into thinking that a colonial could ever be a true Brit.  You are our property not our equal!


----------



## iFish (May 8, 2010)

Banned because i found my slinky!!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (May 8, 2010)

Banned for not showing us your slinky impression.

Come over here by the stairs......


----------



## Domination (May 8, 2010)

Banned for threatening a member, some mod you are... I say a permaban is in order!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (May 8, 2010)

Banned as I was trained by the best. 

(In other words, TrolleyDave and mthrnite took turns pushing and/or shoving me down the stairs.)

I'll never forget their robotic words of assurance.....


----------



## Domination (May 8, 2010)

Banned for posting a video to divert my attention from your irresponsible power abusing practices! Lucky I didn't fall for it.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (May 8, 2010)

I don't understand a word you said. It was all







And so you are banned. 



They look like big, strong bans, don't they?


----------



## The Catboy (May 8, 2010)

Banned for having your post edited


----------



## Domination (May 8, 2010)

Banned for not having your post edited.


----------



## The Catboy (May 8, 2010)

Banned because I am out of green tea >.


----------



## Domination (May 8, 2010)

Banned because I just realised the advantages of being gay after watching Kick Ass. I can get a girlfriend! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




No offense.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 8, 2010)

Banned cos I didn't wake up til 3pm and that's pretty damn lazy!


----------



## Domination (May 8, 2010)

Banned because that's ok... For you. You are a useless hobo anyways, you are not needed.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 8, 2010)

Banned for getting in the way of the self ban I was about to post because I only just realised my clock was wrong!


----------



## Domination (May 8, 2010)

Banned for reading the clock wrongly! You are truly useless.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 8, 2010)

Banned for infecting me with your uselessness through the Banned game.


----------



## Domination (May 8, 2010)

Banned for not knowing uselessness is obtained at birth, and it is not passable through any form, especially not through internet forum games.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 8, 2010)

Banned for trying to cover up your digital disease.


----------



## Domination (May 8, 2010)

Banned because I found this video really cute. Old, but cute. Pandas


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 8, 2010)

Banned for posting a video that I posted in Neschns thread!


----------



## Domination (May 8, 2010)

Banned for not realising it's different.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 8, 2010)

Banned as an apology!


----------



## Domination (May 8, 2010)

Banned because banning is not appropriate as an apology, you uncouth barbarian!


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 8, 2010)

Banned for calling me a barbarian when I am in fact a berserker!


----------



## Dter ic (May 8, 2010)

Domination said:
			
		

> I SUPPORT THE LIBERAL DEMOCRATS!!


BANNED FOR SUPPORTING THE LIB-DEMS IT''S HUNG PARLEMENT OR TORIES


----------



## Hadrian (May 8, 2010)

Banned because either way the Libs get something great for losing and also for failing at this game.


----------



## Blue-K (May 8, 2010)

Gaydrian said:
			
		

> Banned because either way the Libs get something great for losing and also for failing at this game.


Banned because failing at this game is the point of this game.


----------



## Porobu (May 8, 2010)

banned because yor sig doesnt purge n00bs


----------



## Domination (May 9, 2010)

Banned because Lugia is better than Latias.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 9, 2010)

Banned for not being as cool as Hitgirl.


----------



## Domination (May 9, 2010)

Banned because no one is cooler than Hit Girl! Kick Ass with the fly gatling gun jet pack is only almost on par with her!


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 9, 2010)

Not banned for speaking the truth but then banned because that's the rules!


----------



## Domination (May 9, 2010)

Banned for following the rules! You don't even understand it because you are illiterate!


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 9, 2010)

Banned for disrespecting your elders, what's happening to the youth of today!


----------



## Domination (May 9, 2010)

Banned because you are just old, you are not an elder! You have the body of a 50 year old but yet the knowledge and maturity of a teenager!


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 9, 2010)

Banned for allowing the jealousy you suffer from my brilliance to show through so clearly!


----------



## Domination (May 9, 2010)

Banned for trying to say that I am jealous. I might get envious, but never jealous, because I know of my immense and infinite potential.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 9, 2010)

Banned for misunderstanding what the word potential means!


----------



## Domination (May 9, 2010)

Banned fr misunderstanding the meaning of misunderstanding!


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 9, 2010)

Good comeback!

Banned for being a bleedin comedian!


----------



## Domination (May 9, 2010)

Banned for calling me a comedian. I'm a politician with a tad of humour, if anything.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 9, 2010)

Banned for thinking a chav could ever be a politician!


----------



## Domination (May 9, 2010)

Banned for thinking that most politicians weren't already chavs!


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 9, 2010)

Banned for thinking that chavs can do anything more than smoke, drink and knock out screaming brats!


----------



## Domination (May 9, 2010)

Banned for not realising that describes the daily lives of the American politicians!! But substitute the word "screaming brats" with "helpless citizens"


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 9, 2010)

Banned because I've run out of tobacco and need to take it out on somebody.


----------



## Domination (May 9, 2010)

Banned because you can wear a scuba diving suit and grab 2 batons and go out to the streets to take it out on somebody.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 9, 2010)

Banned for not knowing I do that anyway, except in a pink tutu like Toxic Avenger.


----------



## Potticus (May 9, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Banned for not knowing I do that anyway, except in a pink tutu like Toxic Avenger.



banned because you stole my damn pink tutu


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 9, 2010)

Banned for being one of the MTV generation.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 9, 2010)

Banned for not knowing that it's one of the main characteristics amongst the MTV generation, along with sort attention span!


----------



## Domination (May 9, 2010)

Banned for not knowing that he got that nickname he git when he was small: He often got bullied by his classmates, and they liked to chain him to trolley carts.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 9, 2010)

Banned for revealing my secrets you traitor!


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 9, 2010)

Banned for thinking that someone with a stare like this






has ever been bullied! lol


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 9, 2010)

Banned to let you know it's my nickname in real life, I got it because I was a trolley collector for a long time!


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 9, 2010)

@TrolleyDave: Banned because your Dad was born on the exact same day as mine.


----------



## haflore (May 9, 2010)

Banned for this: ಠ_ಠ.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 9, 2010)

Banned for living under a rock.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 9, 2010)

Banned for double posting.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 9, 2010)

Banned in agreement over your statement of that Anri chicks hotness!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 9, 2010)

Banned because this is a public forum! And another ban because as a fellow male I have no wish to know that. Just...banned.

And another ban to BasketCase for intercepting my ban!


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 9, 2010)

Banned for thinking your imaginary friend can post here!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 9, 2010)

Banned because my imaginary friend decided to be sidemoted from green to yellow!


----------



## haflore (May 9, 2010)

Banned because your imaginary friend is, in fact, _real!!_


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 9, 2010)

Banned because my only friend is my TT capsule.


----------



## Maplemage (May 10, 2010)




----------



## TrolleyDave (May 10, 2010)

Banned for spamming the EoF.


----------



## Minox (May 10, 2010)

Banned for


----------



## haflore (May 10, 2010)

Banned for being (gainfully?)employed.


----------



## The Catboy (May 10, 2010)

Banned for firing your lasers.


----------



## iFish (May 10, 2010)

Banned for not buying me the humble indie bundle


----------



## Domination (May 10, 2010)

Banned for atrocious spelling and frequent lack of punctuation.


----------



## The Catboy (May 10, 2010)

#5661 said:
			
		

> ifish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Banned for starting and ifish ban-chain

also ifish banned because I didn't even remember to buy it myself


----------



## iFish (May 10, 2010)

Bannede for touching yourself at night!!

Dommy, you must admit.... My spelling and punctuation has gotten better since i came here


----------



## The Catboy (May 10, 2010)

For for use of way too many words.
Cat boy no like lots of words >.


----------



## iFish (May 10, 2010)

Banned for not liking words.

The ifish ban-chair in over!! chyeah~!


----------



## haflore (May 10, 2010)

Banned for thinking the ifish ban-chain is over.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 10, 2010)

Domination said:
			
		

> Banned for atrocious spelling and frequent lack of punctuation.


Banned because that sentence was actually very good for him.


----------



## prowler (May 10, 2010)

....
..
........
banned


----------



## The Catboy (May 10, 2010)

Banned for using dots


----------



## Maplemage (May 10, 2010)

Banned for using the word "dots".


----------



## The Catboy (May 10, 2010)

Banned for pointing at me


----------



## Maplemage (May 10, 2010)

m-m--m-m-m-multi POINTS!






















Banned for saying I point a lot but his wrong!


----------



## The Catboy (May 10, 2010)

Banned because the cat boy doesn't need to out point you


----------



## Maplemage (May 10, 2010)

Banned for not needing points. When he couldve beaten a highscore.


----------



## The Catboy (May 10, 2010)

Banned because I beat all ya scores!


----------



## Maplemage (May 11, 2010)

Banned for beating everyones scores!


----------



## The Catboy (May 11, 2010)

Banned for being jealous


----------



## Maplemage (May 11, 2010)

Banned for not being jealous.
(im gonna turn off my comp but im gonna be on my ipod touch =D)


----------



## XarcusEater (May 11, 2010)

Banned for editing your post.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 11, 2010)

Banned for editing my post!


----------



## iFish (May 11, 2010)

Banned because you use skype at 3:00 AM your time


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 11, 2010)

Banned because there's only one person who attempts to contact me on Skype at 3am.


----------



## Maplemage (May 11, 2010)

Banned because your an internet stalker.


----------



## The Catboy (May 11, 2010)

Banned for not being my stalker


----------



## haflore (May 11, 2010)

Banned because of 796.202-72482.


----------



## The Catboy (May 11, 2010)

Banned because today's episode was brought to you by the letter Δ


----------



## iFish (May 11, 2010)

Trolley, Banned for not being in bed by 12:00 

cat boy, Banned for not sending the pics yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 and for not having MSN


----------



## Domination (May 11, 2010)

Banned for interfering with someone else's private life.


WHO THE HELL DO YOU THINK YOU ARE???!!!!


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 11, 2010)

Banned for making me lol at 2am!


----------



## Minox (May 11, 2010)

Banned because Ima sleep now.


----------



## The Catboy (May 11, 2010)

Banned for being in the future!


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 11, 2010)

Banned for living in the past you crazy American!


----------



## The Catboy (May 11, 2010)

Banned because the past is so much better than the future, we still have an ozone layer


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 11, 2010)

Banned cos Britain has an ozone layer too, it's why we have so much bloody rain!


----------



## Domination (May 11, 2010)

Banned because Britain will keep the Ozone layer longer because... YOU GOT A BLOODY GREEN MP!


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 11, 2010)

Not banned in celebration of the fact that the fat slimy bastard know as Gordon Brown is no longer our Prime Minister! :yaynobrown:


----------



## geoflcl (May 11, 2010)

Banned for expressing any sort of political opinion.


----------



## Domination (May 11, 2010)

Banned for sidetracking, we are talking about the GREEN MP now, not Gordon Brown. What's his name?


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 11, 2010)

Banned because I'm pretty sure that it was a woman MP!


----------



## Domination (May 11, 2010)

Banned for not getting the sarcasm. She's so small a character I don't even know her name  gender... That kind.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 11, 2010)

Banned because you're right, I didn't get the sarcasm - it is almost 3am though!


----------



## Domination (May 11, 2010)

Banned for showing off what you excel in the most: Finding excuses!


----------



## haflore (May 11, 2010)

Banned for being jealous.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 11, 2010)

Banned for being spot on!


----------



## Domination (May 11, 2010)

Banned because that is correct, I am so honest that I can't find excuses.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 11, 2010)

Banned because you'll never make it in politics if you're honest and can't come up with excuses!


----------



## Domination (May 11, 2010)

Banned because I believe my sincerity and genius insight and ultraintellect in making my policies will move all the citizens' hearts!


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 11, 2010)

Banned because the average person these days is greedy, self-centered, deceitful and arrogant so therefore they couldn't relate to the revolutionary idea of an sincere politician that cares for the people and their country!


----------



## Destructobot (May 11, 2010)

Banned because I can't think of a good excuse to call you *ToryDave*, but I want to anyway.


----------



## Deleted User (May 11, 2010)

Banned because potato.


----------



## distorted.freque (May 11, 2010)

@Destructobot: Banned because you look like a model for a virus protection software commercial. 83

@flameiguana: Banned because banana.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 11, 2010)

D.F!!!  Banned to show


----------



## distorted.freque (May 11, 2010)

TrolleyDave!!! Banned for 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Minor'd)

But seriously.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 11, 2010)

Not banned cos it's good to see you back!  I hope life's been treating you well!


----------



## distorted.freque (May 11, 2010)

Banned for unbanning me and contradicting the game's basic nature! Which is to eat pie. :3 Same to you, TD.


----------



## Domination (May 11, 2010)

Banned as a greeting! I'm a god so I've seen you a million times before, but you've never seen me before. \


----------



## distorted.freque (May 11, 2010)

Banned! Because I'm monotheist. >3


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 11, 2010)

Banned for mentioning pie but not coming up with the (baked) goods!


----------



## Domination (May 11, 2010)

Banned for banning our returning member, it's not good PR you know!


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 11, 2010)

Banned for thinking I care about PR, do I look like an American.


----------



## Destructobot (May 11, 2010)

Banned for not being an American.


----------



## Domination (May 11, 2010)

Banned for using incorrect punctuation, it should have been "?". I guess that DOES make you look American. being a fast American. Americans are supposed to lag at everything!


----------



## haflore (May 11, 2010)

Banned for failed Domination.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 11, 2010)

Banned for being from a place that spells it's name using squiggly lines.


----------



## Domination (May 11, 2010)

Banned for not knowing it's the great language called Chinese(or it could be the Japanese imitation called "Kanji" but it's still Chinese characters). I feel offended.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 11, 2010)

Banned because that was the plan all along! mwahahaha


----------



## Domination (May 11, 2010)

Banned because I believe offending me will be of no national interest to Britain. BRITAIN NEEDS MY MERCY!


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 11, 2010)

Banned for thinking you can be a great leader AND show mercy, have you not learned anything from the revolutions!


----------



## Domination (May 11, 2010)

Banned because I'm drowsy after taking some medication and I can't think of a good comeback! Woe be me!


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 11, 2010)

Banned for being a drug addict! lol


----------



## Domination (May 11, 2010)

Banned because I believe that's why I felt like I was floating yesterday. But my thermometer told me otherwise. But the thermometer could be a hallucination too.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 11, 2010)

Banned for not realising that in that brain state you should be watching the film The Yellow Submarine!


----------



## Domination (May 11, 2010)

Banned because i prefer The Beatles cartoon,which I think is totally awesome!


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 11, 2010)

Banned for being so high that you didn't realise that it's what I was talking about!  The animated feature length film!  And also, Blue Meanies FTW!


----------



## Destructobot (May 11, 2010)

Banned for being so high you thought Dommy was here when you're actually talking to yourself.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 11, 2010)

Banned because that wouldn't surprise me!


----------



## Domination (May 11, 2010)

Banned because I'm surprised too! I thought I was talking to Dave!


----------



## Destructobot (May 11, 2010)

Banned for not vanishing like a proper hallucination.


----------



## Domination (May 11, 2010)

Banned for wanting me to vanish. DO YOU HATE ME THAT MUCH?!


----------



## Destructobot (May 11, 2010)

Banned for being a drugged up crybaby imaginary figment.


----------



## Domination (May 11, 2010)

Banned because I am real. You are fake. You are a bot. Even if you are a Destructobot. You should just get uninstalled already.


----------



## ChuckBartowski (May 11, 2010)

Banned for dominating too much.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 11, 2010)

Banned for being a spy but not Minox_IX!


----------



## Domination (May 11, 2010)

Banned for being an illiterate idiot but not George Bush!


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 11, 2010)

Banned for not understanding the meaning of illiterate you illiterate big girls blouse.


----------



## Domination (May 11, 2010)

Banned because I study geography and study human development and thus study literacy. It is defined as the ability to read, understand and write simple sentences in the native language.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 11, 2010)

Banned for getting touchy when your mental capabilities are called into question!


----------



## Domination (May 11, 2010)

Banned because part of me suspects that I'm a loser, and the other part of me thinks I'm God Almighty.


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (May 11, 2010)

Banned because you are neither! You are just one awesome member worthy of tons of respect!


----------



## Domination (May 11, 2010)

Banned for not realising I was just quoting John Lennon. He is just a musician, activist and idealist worthy of all our respect.


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (May 11, 2010)

Banned because you are still an awesome member!


----------



## The Catboy (May 11, 2010)

Banned because your avatar and signature has nothing to do with Gundams nor eclipses


----------



## Domination (May 11, 2010)

Banned because avy and sig does not need to have a link with the member's name at all.


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (May 11, 2010)

Banned because you said what i was about to say!


----------



## The Catboy (May 11, 2010)

Banned for banning


----------



## Domination (May 11, 2010)

Banned for banning...

176 times! next ban would be the 177th!


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 11, 2010)

Banned because I've lost count of the number of times you've bullied banned people in this thread!


----------



## Domination (May 11, 2010)

Banned for implying that bully instead of banning, which is the purpose of this thread! I am a rule-abiding member! Don't make me lose my chances of entering the staff and topple Costello!


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 11, 2010)

Vive la Revolution! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Oh and banned.


----------



## iFish (May 11, 2010)

Banned because i have no pc acces for 2 whole fucking days!!


----------



## Domination (May 11, 2010)

Banned because it should stay that way. I hate you.


----------



## naglaro00 (May 11, 2010)

^Banned for being a harmonica aficionado


----------



## iFish (May 11, 2010)

Banned for for liking ifish


----------



## Domination (May 11, 2010)

Banned for escaping the reality ban!


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 11, 2010)

Banned for not correcting his English!


----------



## Domination (May 11, 2010)

Banned because rage hast blinded my eyes and alas, woe be me! I hast lost track of all sense almighty and shifted all my focus onto vile ifish and banned him verily promptly!


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 11, 2010)

Banned for speaking like a chapter straight out of the Qu'ran!


----------



## Domination (May 11, 2010)

Banned for not realising Qu'ran is in Arabic. This is in Olde English, you Pseudo-Briton.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 11, 2010)

Banned for not knowing that while the Qu'ran is written in old Arabic it is a plagarism of the Bible and uses translated Ye Old English words.


----------



## Domination (May 11, 2010)

Banned because I know that, but you wouldn't really see this in a Qu'ran, more likely from the bible or Shakespeare.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 11, 2010)

Banned for not reading that I said the Qu'ran is just a plagarised version of the bible with a political agenda thrown in, hence the use of that kind of wording.


----------



## iFish (May 11, 2010)

Banned for adding shit to my warn level 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 now at 10%


----------



## The Pi (May 11, 2010)

banned for doing bad things


----------



## ehayes427 (May 11, 2010)

you are banned because you have satan in your previous post.


----------



## sonicsmash2 (May 11, 2010)

^banned for your power level (over 9000!!)


----------



## ehayes427 (May 11, 2010)

Banned for raping sonic of his face!
and for being chuck norris approved, approved for a roundhouse kick to the face!!!


----------



## The Pi (May 11, 2010)

banned because you wear chuck norris's undies


----------



## ehayes427 (May 11, 2010)

^ banned for being infinite.


----------



## The Pi (May 11, 2010)

banned for having a yu gi ou card as your avatar


----------



## The Catboy (May 11, 2010)

Banned for never ending


----------



## The Pi (May 11, 2010)

banned cuz i might end, no one knows


----------



## haflore (May 11, 2010)

Banned because I can end you right now. 22/7


----------



## ehayes427 (May 11, 2010)

banned because your post number is almost 666.


----------



## ehayes427 (May 11, 2010)

banned for the suggestive sig. very nice though!


----------



## DarkRey (May 11, 2010)

banned because thats "almost" so its not exactly 666 ¬¬


----------



## jurassicplayer (May 11, 2010)

Banned because Yugi can change his age at will.

-edit-
dam...banned for being quicker.


----------



## ehayes427 (May 11, 2010)

banned for editing!


----------



## jurassicplayer (May 11, 2010)

Banned for editing on an hour.


----------



## ehayes427 (May 11, 2010)

banned for worshipping xenon.


----------



## jurassicplayer (May 11, 2010)

Banned for not worshipping Xenon++ xD!!!


----------



## ehayes427 (May 11, 2010)

banned for not asking questions the smart way!!


----------



## jurassicplayer (May 11, 2010)

Banned for knowing I don't ask enough questions to ask them the smart way!


----------



## ehayes427 (May 11, 2010)

banned for being member # 160938


----------



## DarkRey (May 11, 2010)

banned for old reason which has been used for too many decades !!


----------



## ehayes427 (May 11, 2010)

banned for not being human.


----------



## sonicsmash2 (May 11, 2010)

banned....becasue u broke my sp


----------



## ehayes427 (May 11, 2010)

banned because you kidnapped my r4i that i have been waiting 3 WEEKS FOR!!!!


----------



## Demonbart (May 11, 2010)

Banned for getting your hopes up over an R4 clone


----------



## ehayes427 (May 11, 2010)

banned for being from lazytown.


----------



## Maplemage (May 11, 2010)

Banned for... Oh hi newbie =D welcome to the forums......typing *IT'S OVER 9000!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Demonbart (May 11, 2010)

Banned for interrupting yourself.


----------



## ehayes427 (May 11, 2010)

banned for posting before my response.


----------



## The Pi (May 11, 2010)

banned for slow posting


----------



## sonicsmash2 (May 11, 2010)

banned for quick posting

(obviously an opposite)


----------



## ehayes427 (May 11, 2010)

banned for false identity.


----------



## Maplemage (May 11, 2010)

oops to slow.


----------



## Demonbart (May 11, 2010)

Banned for editiing your post while I was posting, which means I'll have to edit my post as well now.


----------



## ehayes427 (May 11, 2010)

banned for same thing as above.


----------



## Demonbart (May 11, 2010)

Banned because you did what the other guy did just a moment ago.
So zetta slow!


----------



## Maplemage (May 11, 2010)

Banned for not seeing him ban me.

EDITH NO! IM ZETTA SLOW!


----------



## Demonbart (May 11, 2010)

Everyone is banned because we're all too zetta slow!


----------



## The Pi (May 11, 2010)

banned end of story


----------



## ehayes427 (May 11, 2010)

banned for being to fast....


----------



## Demonbart (May 11, 2010)

Banned because not everything in life is about speed. Whatever you'll read into that. Giggity.


----------



## Maplemage (May 11, 2010)

I just hope while im posting that another person doesnt post something before me.
Banned for Giggitying.

EDIThew...


----------



## Demonbart (May 11, 2010)

Banned for editing.

EDIT: I swear, next time someone beats me to posting here, imma rage so hard that all the world can hear it. This might be a slight exaggeration.


----------



## ehayes427 (May 11, 2010)

banned for editing about rage.


----------



## Demonbart (May 11, 2010)

Banned for not understanding that if I put that in my post when first posting the post, I'd have been too late again.


----------



## ehayes427 (May 11, 2010)

banned for using the word "post" and any variation of said work too many times in a sentence.


----------



## Demonbart (May 11, 2010)

Banned for banning me for some silly reason.


----------



## ehayes427 (May 11, 2010)

banned for....the hell of it.


----------



## The Pi (May 11, 2010)

banned for runnning out of bans


----------



## sonicsmash2 (May 11, 2010)

banned for thinking up more.


----------



## jurassicplayer (May 11, 2010)

banned for handing out bans


----------



## sonicsmash2 (May 11, 2010)

banned for posting up 2year old bans


----------



## Maplemage (May 11, 2010)

Banned End of story.


----------



## haflore (May 11, 2010)

Banned because I'm starting a new story.


----------



## The Pi (May 11, 2010)

banned 666 post count


----------



## haflore (May 11, 2010)

Banned because we all know you were just waiting for that one.


----------



## The Pi (May 11, 2010)

banned for knowing that


----------



## The Pi (May 11, 2010)

banned because ill beat you any day


----------



## The Pi (May 11, 2010)

banned cuz the catboy will deal with you at nights


----------



## The Pi (May 11, 2010)

banned cuz i could beat you with nothing


----------



## The Pi (May 11, 2010)

this ban is a bit geeky 
if everything doesn't work = ∞
and nothing doesn't work = 0

then i (the number) must work


----------



## sonicsmash2 (May 12, 2010)

banned for making this a complicated issue


----------



## XarcusEater (May 12, 2010)

banned for discussing peoples issues


----------



## The Catboy (May 12, 2010)

Banned for not discussing peoples issues


----------



## jurassicplayer (May 12, 2010)

banned for having almost 2000 posts


----------



## Maplemage (May 12, 2010)

Banned for being a jurassic player.


----------



## haflore (May 12, 2010)

Banned for (the)great (Apollo)Justice!!


----------



## XarcusEater (May 12, 2010)

banned for using chinese characters(which i can't read)


----------



## The Catboy (May 12, 2010)

Banned because 谷歌翻譯是您的朋友 (yeah I used google translator to ban you!)


----------



## gameboy13 (May 12, 2010)

Banned for using Google Translate.


----------



## ehayes427 (May 12, 2010)

banned for being a gameboy color.


----------



## haflore (May 12, 2010)

Banned for having an old meme in your sig.


Also, I already got him for that.


----------



## XarcusEater (May 12, 2010)

banned for saying that you are the leader of a cult in ur sig. Potatoism? interesting.


----------



## JackDeeEss (May 12, 2010)

banned for not having a sig.


----------



## jurassicplayer (May 12, 2010)

Banned for having a picture sig.


----------



## The Catboy (May 12, 2010)

Banned for having a picture sig.


----------



## jurassicplayer (May 12, 2010)

Banned for mimicking me D=< (xD)


----------



## The Catboy (May 12, 2010)

Banned because


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 12, 2010)

Additional ban due to the presence of a signature.


----------



## naglaro00 (May 12, 2010)

^Ban for lack of sig


----------



## tj_cool (May 12, 2010)

Sorry, an error occurred. If you are unsure on how to use a feature, or don't know why you got this error message, try looking through the help files for more information.​The error returned was:Sorry, you are not allowed to use this feature. You have been banned from the forums.


----------



## gameboy13 (May 12, 2010)

Banned for...




WHAT THE HECK?


----------



## naglaro00 (May 12, 2010)

^banned for hax


----------



## gameboy13 (May 12, 2010)

Banned for having a runny nose.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 12, 2010)

Banned for banning before naglaro00 and as a result making him/her/it/them look stupid.


----------



## naglaro00 (May 12, 2010)

^Banned for having a sig again


--------------------
Signature removed by staff. Check your PM box for details.


----------



## tj_cool (May 12, 2010)

Banned as I just removed yours.










Or did I?


----------



## gameboy13 (May 12, 2010)

Banned for removing a poor member's signature.


----------



## tj_cool (May 12, 2010)

Banned because I didn't


----------



## naglaro00 (May 12, 2010)

^Banned for removing my sig >:[


----------



## gameboy13 (May 12, 2010)

Banned for banned for making accusations!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 12, 2010)

Banned for viewing this thread.


----------



## tj_cool (May 12, 2010)

Banned for replying


----------



## gameboy13 (May 12, 2010)

˙uʍop ǝpısdn buıdʎʇ ʇou ɹoɟ pǝuuɐq


----------



## naglaro00 (May 12, 2010)

^banned


----------



## gameboy13 (May 12, 2010)

Banned for not giving me a reason why you banned me.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 12, 2010)

Banned upside the head.


----------



## gameboy13 (May 12, 2010)

Banned for having an error with your signature.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 12, 2010)

Banned for actually referring to my avatar when you should have been talking about my signature.


----------



## Domination (May 12, 2010)

Banned because:







 PK7


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 12, 2010)

Banned for being racist in the shoutbox!


----------



## haflore (May 12, 2010)

Banned for thinking that thinking is free, that'll be $2.99.


----------



## Domination (May 12, 2010)

Banned for coming on just as I'm gonna sleep. Then, I can ignore you in my dreams.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 12, 2010)

Banned for thinking of haflore at bedtime you weirdo!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 12, 2010)

Banned because:






 Dommy



Spoiler



Sorry, I meant


----------



## haflore (May 12, 2010)

Banned because you funny guy! I kill you last.


EDIT: Lol at TrolleyDave.


----------



## XarcusEater (May 12, 2010)

banned because you have more posts than me


----------



## distorted.freque (May 13, 2010)

Banned because you have less posts than I do.


----------



## naglaro00 (May 13, 2010)

^Banned.


----------



## distorted.freque (May 13, 2010)

*points a mirror upward*


----------



## naglaro00 (May 13, 2010)

^Banned again


----------



## distorted.freque (May 13, 2010)

Banned for just banning. Seriously. It's not so fun when I'm just banned. @[email protected]


----------



## naglaro00 (May 13, 2010)

^Banned because I can't state any reason :S


----------



## distorted.freque (May 13, 2010)

Banned for being abducted by aliens. (Yes, I'm looking at you, Sig.)


----------



## The Catboy (May 13, 2010)

Banned for looking at signatures


----------



## Domination (May 13, 2010)

Banned for not ogling at hawt females. I mean, even a homosexual should have some reaction.


----------



## ehayes427 (May 13, 2010)

banned for harmonicas.


----------



## Maplemage (May 13, 2010)

Banned for having 7 posts.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 13, 2010)

Banned because I'm starting to get tired of you spamming nonsense all over the EoF.


----------



## Domination (May 13, 2010)

Banned because I'm already tired of you spewing political garbage all over the world, both in real life and on the internet. At least I can stop your supply to the internet!


----------



## haflore (May 13, 2010)

Banned because harmonicas are awesome.


----------



## Domination (May 13, 2010)

Banned for stating an obvious fact, but at least you know so I forgive you.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 13, 2010)

Banned for talking nonsense, harmonicas should be banned from both the internet and in real life.  Didgeridoos FTW!


----------



## Domination (May 13, 2010)

Banned because I have already entered a bot that is designed to _not read_ your political garbage, and instead ban you on-sight when you post in this thread. The bot is a laggy, so bear with it. May take up to a day to ban you.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 13, 2010)

Banned for writing a poorly coded bot!


----------



## Domination (May 13, 2010)

Banned because this bot has feelings too, and it's not happy that you insulted it. At least this bot can write in third person, a feat many humans cannot even dream of doing.


----------



## haflore (May 13, 2010)

Banned because this Prinny thinks talking in the third person is the first sign of madness. He also thinks this means you might be going crazy.


----------



## Domination (May 13, 2010)

Banned for not knowing this is not posted by Domination, this is posted by his bot.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 13, 2010)

TrolleyDave agrees with the statement of the Prinny and TrolleyDave feels that he should ban the above user simply because TrolleyDave refuses to accept the fact that he's as crazy as John Gotti.


----------



## Domination (May 13, 2010)

Banned as Domination set bot's mode to: . The short bans shall proceed after this warning. Thank you fr your kid understanding(s).


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 13, 2010)

Banned for insinuating that I have a kid.


----------



## Domination (May 13, 2010)

Banned because there are errors in the bot's dictionary database. Rectifying in progress...


----------



## haflore (May 13, 2010)

Banned for taking out your frustration on other people.

Also, I meant that the bot is going insane, not you.


----------



## Domination (May 13, 2010)

Banned as using the vague noun of "you" is causing confusions and an unexpected sever overload on the bot. Rectifying even more problems...


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 13, 2010)

Banned for thinking your only problem is your bot!


----------



## distorted.freque (May 13, 2010)

Banned for catching my eye with the colour of your name whilst I was looking at the EoF area!


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 13, 2010)

Banned to let you know it's a very recent change, got promoted last week!


----------



## distorted.freque (May 13, 2010)

Banned for good news! : D Congratulations, TrolleyDave!


----------



## Domination (May 13, 2010)

Banned for showing off.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 13, 2010)

Banned for punctuation


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 13, 2010)

Banned for speaking to a colonial in the right way!


----------



## Domination (May 13, 2010)

Banned for not realising the biggest investors in Britain are ex-colonies. You are dependent on us. Stop trying to act tough, British Empires reign ended before World War II.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 13, 2010)

Banned for having a twisted sense of logic!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 13, 2010)

Banned for thinking he has any kind of logic!


----------



## haflore (May 13, 2010)

Banned for having Post #28*666* in this thread.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 13, 2010)

Banned for having *66**8* posts...*2**6*!


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 13, 2010)

Banned for forgetting that you're on GBAtemp and TnAtemp.


----------



## Maplemage (May 13, 2010)

In America Mods ban users, In Soviet Russia users ban mods! =D Your banned, because im in Soviet Russia.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 13, 2010)

Banned for claiming to be in Soviet Russia while your flag clearly states that you are in fact from Bosnia and Herzegovina.


----------



## Maplemage (May 13, 2010)

Banned for taking the joke seriously.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 13, 2010)

Banned because you're obviously forgetting to take your ritalin.


----------



## jurassicplayer (May 13, 2010)

Banned for saying that my taser looks gay xD.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 13, 2010)

Well if you're gonna walk around with that kind of taser it's gonna get said! Banned!


----------



## Maplemage (May 13, 2010)

Banned for giving her an idea to walk around with the gay taser.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 13, 2010)

Banned for forcing a sex change upon jurassicplayer.


----------



## playallday (May 13, 2010)

Banned for being able to unban people!


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 13, 2010)

Banned for not buying some of my not-so-legal stuff!


----------



## gameboy13 (May 13, 2010)

Banned for having not-so-legal stuff.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 13, 2010)

Banned for saying precisely what I was thinking of saying.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 13, 2010)

Banned for transferring your thoughts into other peoples brains!


----------



## The Catboy (May 14, 2010)

Banned for not being able to read my mind


----------



## Maplemage (May 14, 2010)

Banned for wanting people to read your mi....EWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!


----------



## haflore (May 14, 2010)

Banned because I think we all know what's on _your_ mind. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





























OBJECTION!!!!


----------



## The Catboy (May 14, 2010)

Banned because that's not the only thing on my mind



















Corns dogs is the other thing


----------



## Maplemage (May 14, 2010)

pLeAsE....St....O..p R..e.A...d...ing my mind.

Edit:FK IM SO SLOW!


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 14, 2010)

Banned for using Erkle text.


----------



## haflore (May 14, 2010)

Banned for being slow.


----------



## The Catboy (May 14, 2010)

Banned for no good reason what so ever


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 14, 2010)

Banned for being faster than me you Road Runner!


----------



## The Catboy (May 14, 2010)

Banned because I am just way too good for you


----------



## haflore (May 14, 2010)

Banned for not having anything in your wiki.


----------



## distorted.freque (May 14, 2010)

Banned for being so condescending.


----------



## The Catboy (May 14, 2010)

Banned because I need a wiki


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 14, 2010)

Banned for forcing bears to join your cavalry like a shady Hungarian circus owner.


----------



## distorted.freque (May 14, 2010)

Banned for aaaargh. LOL. Banned because your avatar makes me think.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 14, 2010)

Banned for taking a year long break from the temp and then coming in here thinking you can ban me just like that!


----------



## distorted.freque (May 14, 2010)

Banned for


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (May 14, 2010)

Banned for being gone so long!


----------



## distorted.freque (May 14, 2010)

Banned for ganging up on me! LOL.

Yeah, yeah. I was kind of unsure if people would still remember me or not. So I stayed in the shadows.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 14, 2010)

Banned for thinking we wouldn't remember you, we all missed you D.F! (I wonder if Toni knows you're back yet?)


----------



## distorted.freque (May 14, 2010)

What is Toni up to these days? I don't see his name so much.  Banned for not updating me to what's going on in the GBAtemp community! (Coz you know...I still miss out on a lot of stuff. :guilt: )


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 14, 2010)

He's been pretty busy with stuff going on in real life but he still pops on as often as he can.  Banned for feeling guilty, a member of the Radioactive Force has nothing to feel guilty about ever!


----------



## distorted.freque (May 14, 2010)

Banned for reminding me. :3


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 14, 2010)

Oh yeah, banned for not filling us in on what's been going on with your good self since we last saw you!


----------



## distorted.freque (May 14, 2010)

Blog tiem. ;P Banned for leaving me speechless and having me incapable of making up a good ban!


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 14, 2010)

Banned for not doing it sooner!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (May 14, 2010)

distorted.frequency said:
			
		

> What is Toni up to these days? I don't see his name so much.  Banned for not updating me to what's going on in the GBAtemp community! (Coz you know...I still miss out on a lot of stuff. :guilt: )


Not Banned distorted 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Missed you..


----------



## distorted.freque (May 14, 2010)

Toniiiiiiiii! *grin* I miss youuu.


----------



## Maplemage (May 14, 2010)

Banned for missing someone.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (May 14, 2010)

Banned for being so cold hearted, and not showing respect towards a BAN game veteran!


----------



## distorted.freque (May 14, 2010)

True that. :3 Banned for abusing your ungodly Global Moderator powers and banning everyone in your path!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (May 14, 2010)

distorted.frequency said:
			
		

> True that. :3 Banned for abusing your ungodly Global Moderator powers and banning everyone in your path!


Banned because you know I'd never ban you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (contradicting ban 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## distorted.freque (May 14, 2010)

Oh I know you will. xDDD Ban for being contradictory!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (May 14, 2010)

Banned for thinking that you know me, when I know you know that I know you think that you know me!


----------



## distorted.freque (May 14, 2010)

Banned because I know.


----------



## naglaro00 (May 14, 2010)

^Banned because I play touhou with a 360 controller.


----------



## The Catboy (May 14, 2010)

Banned for 360 fail


----------



## Destructobot (May 14, 2010)

Banned for being too little.


----------



## The Catboy (May 14, 2010)

Banned because...how does everyone know I am so damn short?


----------



## Destructobot (May 14, 2010)

Banned because you fucking named yourself after it.


----------



## The Catboy (May 14, 2010)

Banned
Also you leveled up in deductive skills


----------



## naglaro00 (May 14, 2010)

^Banned


----------



## Destructobot (May 14, 2010)

Banned for...

Oh, fuck it. No one cares anymore.


----------



## The Catboy (May 14, 2010)

Banned for bacon being so damn good I wish it could fly so we could hunt it down.


----------



## Maplemage (May 14, 2010)

Banned....man I wish there was a better thread than this one.


----------



## Destructobot (May 14, 2010)

Banned because I couldn't agree more.


----------



## naglaro00 (May 14, 2010)

Banned because


----------



## Destructobot (May 14, 2010)

Banned because if you aren't even going to think up one sentence you can go fuck yourself.


----------



## naglaro00 (May 14, 2010)

^Banana


----------



## The Catboy (May 14, 2010)

Banned because apples are better


----------



## Maplemage (May 14, 2010)

banned, No! WATERMELON!


----------



## gameboy13 (May 14, 2010)

Banned for making me dizzy.


----------



## Maplemage (May 14, 2010)

Banned for...How can I make you dizzy?


----------



## Sanderino (May 14, 2010)

Banned for pointing.


----------



## gameboy13 (May 14, 2010)

Banned for being a copycat! I did that before.


----------



## Domination (May 14, 2010)

BaNnED BEcaUSe IM HITlllErR. no IM NOT HiGH!!!!


----------



## gameboy13 (May 14, 2010)

Banned for being the reincarnation of Hitler.


----------



## Domination (May 14, 2010)

Banned for caring more about the Hitler part than the "I'm totally on drugs and I'm typing this like a maniac" part. Geez.


----------



## gameboy13 (May 14, 2010)

Banned for putting two things to ban you for in the first place.


----------



## Domination (May 14, 2010)

Banned because a smart man always makes a backup plan.


----------



## Maplemage (May 14, 2010)

Banned for no reason.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 14, 2010)

haflore said:
			
		

> Banned for being slow.


Banned because I saw what you did there.


----------



## haflore (May 14, 2010)

Banned because I don't, please elaborate.


----------



## Demonbart (May 14, 2010)

Banned for not getting your own joke.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 14, 2010)

haflore said:
			
		

> Banned because I don't, please elaborate.


Banned for not realising that you banned someone for being slow, and posted the post after someone else's ban which was posted before your post banning someone who was slow. How can you not get that?


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 14, 2010)

Banned for using alot of words when you know uneducated hooligans like me use the thread!


----------



## B-Blue (May 14, 2010)

Banned because I can't stalk you!


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 14, 2010)

Banned because that's just wrong, you're welcome to stalk me anytime!


----------



## The Catboy (May 14, 2010)

Banned because now I will stalk you


----------



## DarkRey (May 14, 2010)

banned because before that....he was already stalking yuuu!!!


----------



## The Catboy (May 14, 2010)

Banned because I knew he was stalking me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The cat ears aren't just for looks


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 14, 2010)

Banned because you have to be a female to queue up for this ride!


----------



## The Catboy (May 14, 2010)

Banned because


----------



## DarkRey (May 14, 2010)

banned for not lasting longer than yuu need to!! 
yuu disappointed me!!


----------



## The Catboy (May 14, 2010)

Banned for confusing the cat boy


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 14, 2010)

Banned for being a cat boy.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 14, 2010)

Banned for "cat boy"-curious.


----------



## DarkRey (May 14, 2010)

banned because "thinking" is freee but yuu need sum freee time to think !!


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 14, 2010)

Banned for giving the smartest response to my avatar yet!


----------



## DarkRey (May 14, 2010)

banned because i just had some free time to think about a good response for yur avatar!!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (May 14, 2010)

Banned as I feel warmer seeing some of the BAN "veterans" back


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 14, 2010)

Banned cos it's cool having so many returning members!


----------



## weiHe (May 14, 2010)

banned cuz im bored


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 14, 2010)

Banned for being bored!


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 14, 2010)

Banned cos you just 'like' the fact there's a bunch of members coming back!






 you DarkRey


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 14, 2010)

Banned for banning me, just who in the hell do you think you are? /Stewie Griffin impression


----------



## Domination (May 15, 2010)

Banned because I did a better job banning people with his quote.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 15, 2010)

Banned because you did nothing.  Now good day sir.


----------



## naglaro00 (May 15, 2010)

^Banned


----------



## haflore (May 15, 2010)

Banned for Nintens's sake.


----------



## Randomguy (May 15, 2010)

Banned for having a super-penguin in your ava.


----------



## prowler (May 15, 2010)

Banned for being a random guy


----------



## Berthenk (May 15, 2010)

Banned for...
Because. A-hurrdurrharrharrderrderrhurr...
Trolltroll...


----------



## Domination (May 15, 2010)

Banned for colorful sig!


----------



## Berthenk (May 15, 2010)

Banned  for black and white sig!


----------



## naglaro00 (May 15, 2010)

^2 1 14 14 5 4


----------



## Domination (May 15, 2010)

Banned because I don't understand.


----------



## naglaro00 (May 15, 2010)

^Banned because I like flan, milk and Pockies.
I win


----------



## Sanderino (May 15, 2010)

Banned because JRPGS don't like this person.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 15, 2010)

Banned because IN SOVIET RUSSIA, etc.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 16, 2010)

Banned because I've been asleep most of the day and I blame you!


----------



## The Pi (May 16, 2010)

banned for life


----------



## The Catboy (May 16, 2010)

Banned for not being normal pie


----------



## naglaro00 (May 16, 2010)

^Banned for not being a normal cat


----------



## Blade4474 (May 16, 2010)

Banned for having a cat as your personal photo>


----------



## Domination (May 16, 2010)

Banned for looking at his _personal_ photo... What, you interested in him?


----------



## naglaro00 (May 16, 2010)

^Banned for not being interested in me >:[


----------



## Domination (May 16, 2010)

Banned because I'm interested in dissecting you.


----------



## naglaro00 (May 16, 2010)

^Banned because my organs aren't worth it


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 16, 2010)

Banned for not instantly running away from Dommy, someone with serial killer tendencies.


----------



## Domination (May 16, 2010)

Banned because we should be helping each other, a serial rapist and a serial killer should be very good partners!


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 16, 2010)

Banned for getting our particular social disorders backwards.


----------



## The Catboy (May 16, 2010)

Banned because everyone is confused over the cat boy


----------



## jurassicplayer (May 16, 2010)

Banned because he thinks everyone is confused over him xD.


----------



## The Catboy (May 16, 2010)

Banned for not knowing the truth!


----------



## jurassicplayer (May 16, 2010)

Banned for not believing the lies.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 16, 2010)

Banned for not banning him harder than that.


----------



## The Catboy (May 16, 2010)

Banned for almost making me use an obvious joke there


----------



## distorted.freque (May 16, 2010)

Banned for almost making me laugh.


----------



## Minox (May 16, 2010)

Banned because I haven't seen you around here lately


----------



## distorted.freque (May 16, 2010)

Banned for not noticing me sooner. xD I've been lurking around since last week. :3


----------



## Deleted User (May 16, 2010)

Banned because I see you around here too much  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



That was aimed at Minox.
Well then, carry on chaps


----------



## Domination (May 16, 2010)

Banned your sorry lizard ass.


----------



## Porygon-X (May 16, 2010)

Banned for being Member No.: 145,000


----------



## distorted.freque (May 16, 2010)

@Domination: Banned for animal abuse. >:

Banned for being Member No.: 194, 137. How do you expect me to remember your number?!


----------



## Deleted User (May 16, 2010)

Banned for distorting my frequencies


----------



## distorted.freque (May 16, 2010)

Banned for lack of originality. You're not the first to say that. xD Then again, that was such a long time ago...


----------



## Domination (May 16, 2010)

Banned for distorting my frequencies


----------



## distorted.freque (May 16, 2010)

Banned for making me laugh. LOL.


----------



## Deleted User (May 16, 2010)

Banned for having a custom member title


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (May 16, 2010)

distorted.frequency said:
			
		

> ...You're not the first to say that. xD Then again, that was such a long time ago...




In that case, Banned for such infrequent distortion!


EDIT: DAMMIT Iguana! Banned for getting in my way! :angry;


----------



## Domination (May 16, 2010)

Banned for having a custom title that rages against other custom titles. Your skill is irony is as top notch as Shakespeare!

Banned because I'm slow.

v Banned because you were slow too.


----------



## distorted.freque (May 16, 2010)

Banned for being hilarious! And having such a cute icon.


----------



## naglaro00 (May 16, 2010)

^Banned


----------



## Destructobot (May 16, 2010)

Banned because it takes a special kind of suck to mess up a shitty thread like this one.


----------



## haflore (May 16, 2010)

Banned because it doesn't take a special kind, the normal one will do.


----------



## gameboy13 (May 16, 2010)

Banned because EVERYONE'S SPECIAL.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 16, 2010)

Banned for making me read two more pages of this when I couldn't be bothered and instead wanting to go and play GMod.


----------



## gameboy13 (May 16, 2010)

Banned for being able to play GMod. My computer stinks.


----------



## ehayes427 (May 16, 2010)

banned for being gameboy and proud.


----------



## gameboy13 (May 16, 2010)

Banned for it being over 9,000!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jamstruth (May 16, 2010)

Banned because you were a shit Captain N character.


----------



## gameboy13 (May 16, 2010)

Banned because... What the heck?!?!?


----------



## ehayes427 (May 16, 2010)

banned because he lives in my turkey sandwich.


----------



## gameboy13 (May 16, 2010)

Banned because it's MY turkey sandwich, not YOURS.


----------



## ehayes427 (May 16, 2010)

banned for not sharing the turkey sandwich.


----------



## Jamstruth (May 16, 2010)

Banned because that turkey was my friend >


----------



## ehayes427 (May 16, 2010)

banned for being a gunblade expert.


----------



## gameboy13 (May 16, 2010)

Banned for some random reason. OR IS IT?


----------



## ehayes427 (May 16, 2010)

banned for typing "google" in rainbow.


----------



## gameboy13 (May 16, 2010)

Banned because I like colors.


----------



## ehayes427 (May 16, 2010)

banned for banning me over you liking colors.

what sence does that make?


----------



## gameboy13 (May 16, 2010)

Banned for me having to remind you that the EoF does not have much sense at all.


----------



## ehayes427 (May 16, 2010)

banned for banning me.


----------



## gameboy13 (May 16, 2010)

Banned for posting the most original post in the EoF.





/sarcasm


----------



## ehayes427 (May 16, 2010)

banned for not having shoulder buttons.


----------



## distorted.freque (May 16, 2010)

Banned for being a gameboy and thus being incapable of sarcasm.


----------



## ehayes427 (May 16, 2010)

banned for being too slow ^


----------



## gameboy13 (May 16, 2010)

Banned because *OMG THAT HURT. BADLY.*
I'm late once again!!!


----------



## distorted.freque (May 16, 2010)

Banned for multiple exclamation marks on signature.


----------



## gameboy13 (May 16, 2010)

Banned for having mixed signals about everyone.


----------



## ehayes427 (May 16, 2010)

banned for having more posts than me.


----------



## distorted.freque (May 16, 2010)

Banned for having less posts than me.


----------



## Jamstruth (May 16, 2010)

Banned for being a newbie with a low post count and NOT SPAMMING IT UP!


Edit: CURSES!!! Banned for having less posts than me then


----------



## gameboy13 (May 16, 2010)

Late.






*

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## distorted.freque (May 16, 2010)

Banned for having such a long agonizing argh. I thought I saw an animal growling or sommat.


----------



## ehayes427 (May 16, 2010)

banned for being from canada.


----------



## gameboy13 (May 16, 2010)

Banned for criticizing other countries.


----------



## ehayes427 (May 16, 2010)

banned for sticking up for other countries!


----------



## distorted.freque (May 16, 2010)

Banned for being from US.


----------



## Jamstruth (May 16, 2010)

Banned, eh!


----------



## ehayes427 (May 16, 2010)

banned for not thinking of a reason to ban someone.


----------



## gameboy13 (May 16, 2010)

Banned because he did, and you didn't get the joke.


----------



## ehayes427 (May 16, 2010)

banned because i now get the joke, g.


----------



## haflore (May 16, 2010)

Banned because !!!!!!!!!!!!!!PPUZAW


----------



## distorted.freque (May 16, 2010)

Banned because your sig keeps trying to shoot me with this laser beam but it never hits me!


----------



## ehayes427 (May 16, 2010)

banned because of the creepy smile at the end of your sentence.


----------



## Minox (May 16, 2010)

Selfban for being slow.


----------



## ehayes427 (May 16, 2010)

banned for admitting to being too slow.


----------



## haflore (May 16, 2010)

Banned for admitting to being too fast.


----------



## distorted.freque (May 16, 2010)

@johncenafan427: Banned for not capitalizing your ban.

@halfore: Banned for whu?


----------



## haflore (May 16, 2010)

Banned for being too slow. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And also for editing your post!


----------



## ehayes427 (May 16, 2010)

banned for being too fast.


----------



## distorted.freque (May 16, 2010)

Banned for being so unoriginal it just made me facepalm.


----------



## ehayes427 (May 16, 2010)

banned for being too original.


----------



## distorted.freque (May 16, 2010)

Banned for not having enough information about yourself for me to use in order to originally ban you!


----------



## Minox (May 16, 2010)

Banned for not setting the width/height size correctly on your avatar.


----------



## distorted.freque (May 16, 2010)

Is that better now? :3?

Banned for having such a cute avatar.


----------



## Minox (May 16, 2010)

Banned for falling for the cute lil backstabbing spy.


----------



## distorted.freque (May 16, 2010)

Banned for being a spy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hadn't noticed. /sarcasm


----------



## haflore (May 16, 2010)

Banned because your frequency is so distorted I'm not sure what you just said.


----------



## distorted.freque (May 16, 2010)

Banned for not tuning in to my frequency.


----------



## Jamstruth (May 16, 2010)

Banned because the frequency is distorted and therefore un-tune-into-able


----------



## distorted.freque (May 16, 2010)

Banned for not distorting yourselves then.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 17, 2010)

Banned for joining before me.


----------



## geoflcl (May 17, 2010)

Banned for being late to the party.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 17, 2010)

Banned for having a fucked up sn.


----------



## gameboy13 (May 17, 2010)

Banned for being part of the Gag Staff.


----------



## The Catboy (May 17, 2010)

Banned because gameboys are awesome!


----------



## gameboy13 (May 17, 2010)

Banned because I already knew that.


----------



## The Catboy (May 17, 2010)

Banned because cat boys are better


----------



## haflore (May 17, 2010)

Banned because dog boys are better.


----------



## ehayes427 (May 17, 2010)

banned because dogs suck!!


----------



## gameboy13 (May 17, 2010)

Banned because:


----------



## ehayes427 (May 17, 2010)

banned for copying emoticon.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 17, 2010)

Banned for overusing emoticons during a ban.


----------



## ehayes427 (May 17, 2010)

banned for me knowing you would say that.


----------



## The Catboy (May 17, 2010)

haflore said:
			
		

> Banned because dog boys are better.


Banned because my boy friend is a dog boy


----------



## haflore (May 17, 2010)

Banned beca--hang on..Are you hitting on me?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Spoiler: If not, click here



Banned for not hitting on me!





Spoiler: If so, click here



Banned for hitting on me!


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 17, 2010)

BANNED FOR HAVING TWO SPOILERS!


----------



## The Catboy (May 17, 2010)

@haflore Banned because I am hitting on you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@Infinite Zero 



Spoiler



Banned for not having spoilers





Spoiler



I can out spoiler you


----------



## naglaro00 (May 17, 2010)

Spoiler



Thou





Spoiler



art





Spoiler



banned


----------



## Minox (May 17, 2010)

Banned for abuse of spoilers.


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 17, 2010)

Banned for not liking spoilers


----------



## The Catboy (May 17, 2010)

Banned for not using this


----------



## ehayes427 (May 17, 2010)

banned for not using this  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 instead of this


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 17, 2010)

Banned for not using 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 instead of


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 17, 2010)

Banned for using this  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 except for this


----------



## The Catboy (May 17, 2010)

Banned for breaking a GBA


----------



## naglaro00 (May 17, 2010)

^Banned for using a smiley


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 17, 2010)

naglaro00 said:
			
		

> ^Banned for using a smiley


Banned because those are called emoticons


----------



## naglaro00 (May 17, 2010)

^Banned because blah whatever.


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 17, 2010)

Banned because you didnt put a reason

THATS UNFAIR!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 17, 2010)

Banned.



Spoiler



Banned for spoiler hax


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 17, 2010)

Banned for spoiler fail!


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 17, 2010)

Banned because it's an easy glitch, no fail.


----------



## Minox (May 17, 2010)

Banned for trying to cover up fail.


----------



## haflore (May 17, 2010)

Banned for being more ninja than spy.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 17, 2010)

Lady Gaga - Just *Banned* ft. Colby O'Donis


----------



## iFish (May 18, 2010)

Banned for having Vanessa as your avatar!!


----------



## distorted.freque (May 18, 2010)

Probably over-used but...

Banned because ufish.


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 18, 2010)

banned because its ifish not ufish


----------



## distorted.freque (May 18, 2010)

Banned because you don't get the joke! ;P


----------



## Domination (May 18, 2010)

Banned for sublimal joke. I don't see a joke anywhere!


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 18, 2010)

Banned because you agreed with me


----------



## naglaro00 (May 18, 2010)

^Banned for that creepy pedo-like avatar o.o


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 18, 2010)

Banned for calling SuJu's Kim a pedo!


----------



## ehayes427 (May 18, 2010)

banned for being a contradiction.


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 18, 2010)

banned because you didnt explain what you were saying


----------



## haflore (May 18, 2010)

Banned because he means your name.


----------



## Domination (May 18, 2010)

Banned.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (May 18, 2010)

Banned without details..


----------



## Domination (May 18, 2010)

Banned because stating the ban was "without details" was a detail actually!


----------



## naglaro00 (May 18, 2010)

BANZORED!


----------



## gameboy13 (May 18, 2010)

BANNZZED!


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 18, 2010)

Banned for making a one word post.


----------



## gameboy13 (May 18, 2010)

Banned for NOT making a one word post!


----------



## Domination (May 18, 2010)

Banned for not realising its against the rules... But who cares? Ok except ConformistDave.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 18, 2010)

Banned for trying to push your conformist insecurities onto me, an ararcho syndicalist subversive.


----------



## Domination (May 18, 2010)

Banned for using bombastic words to gravitate yourself from claims of any form of involvement with conformism!


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 18, 2010)

Banned for being a straight up racist!


----------



## Domination (May 18, 2010)

Banned because it's true! I just found out that I'm racist anf I did not expect it from myself! Even though my only friends are chinese.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 18, 2010)

Banned for displaying more proof of your racism, you segregate yourself!


----------



## Domination (May 18, 2010)

Banned because I've always thought it was elitism. Oh wait, all my friends are guys too... I'm gay? I did not expect that from myself!


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 18, 2010)

Banned because only having male friends doesn't make you gay, it just means you can't pull birds!


----------



## WildWon (May 18, 2010)

Banned for pulling birds. -PETA

(and on a more serious note, fuck peta.)


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 18, 2010)

Banned because now all I can think about is the PETA sketch from Family Guy!


----------



## The Catboy (May 18, 2010)

Banned for the PS3!


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 18, 2010)

Banned because unfortunately I don't own a PS3.  And my PS1 is dead and I never owned the over-hyped, underpowered, dodgily built, shady dvd quality lump of plastic known as the PS2.


----------



## The Catboy (May 18, 2010)

Banned for the N64...wait Self-ban because I love my N64


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 18, 2010)

Banned because the N64 is awesome, I still have my original one as well!


----------



## The Catboy (May 18, 2010)

Banned because we should have an N64 party get together.


----------



## ehayes427 (May 18, 2010)

banned because i didn't grow up with n64, but i have one now!!


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 18, 2010)

United We *Banned*


----------



## ehayes427 (May 18, 2010)

banned for using the usa slogan to ban someone, me.


----------



## The Catboy (May 18, 2010)

Banned for not using the US slogan


----------



## ehayes427 (May 18, 2010)

banned for the sparkly sig.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 18, 2010)

Banned for having one of the most boring memes ever created by man as your sig.


----------



## ehayes427 (May 19, 2010)

banned for banning me for my former sig.


----------



## Porygon-X (May 19, 2010)

^Banned for ... NOT CAPITALIZING YOUR SENTENCE AND PERIOD!


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 19, 2010)

Banned for being a grammar nazi


----------



## mastaclass (May 19, 2010)

band for saying nazi....oh  damn now ive gone and said it


----------



## ehayes427 (May 19, 2010)

banned for not having an avatar or sig.


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 19, 2010)

Banned for having a 87kb sig !!!!!!!!
OH NO YOURE BREAKING THE RULES MAN
i think


----------



## The Catboy (May 19, 2010)

Banned for staring off into nothing


----------



## Maplemage (May 19, 2010)

Banned for releasing the Angry Bear calvary to people who break the rules.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 19, 2010)

Banned for no reason at all.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 19, 2010)

Banned because I hear you go around petting zoos touching goats in their special place.


----------



## ehayes427 (May 19, 2010)

banned for having a sick mind.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 19, 2010)

Banned for not having an FC on your Brawler Card.


----------



## sonicsmash2 (May 19, 2010)

banned for being sexual....and proud of it


----------



## naglaro00 (May 19, 2010)

^Banned for poorly made avatar


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 19, 2010)

YELLOW AVA*C*AR! *ban*


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 19, 2010)

Banned for having a lot of emoticons in your sig


----------



## haflore (May 20, 2010)

Banned for having coloured text in your sig.


----------



## geoflcl (May 20, 2010)

Banned for bragging in your sig.

So what if you're the founder of Potatoism? You don't need to go rubbing it in our faces, making us feel all vegetably-inferior and whatnot.


----------



## distorted.freque (May 20, 2010)

Banned for letting something like that bother you.


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 20, 2010)

banned for being bothered about what he said


----------



## haflore (May 20, 2010)

Banned 4 not capeetulizing the ferst letur in yor post.


----------



## ehayes427 (May 20, 2010)

banned for spelling words wrong.


----------



## jurassicplayer (May 20, 2010)

Banned for using a trap card, we all know magic cards are better.


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 20, 2010)

banned because monster cards are better arghhh


----------



## ehayes427 (May 20, 2010)

banned for saying monster cards are better. we all know monster cards
WITH AN EFFECT is better!


----------



## The Catboy (May 20, 2010)

You banned for firing you lasers!


----------



## ehayes427 (May 20, 2010)

banned for replying exactly 2 hours after me.


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 20, 2010)

Banned for replying to the cat boy!!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 20, 2010)

Banned for double posting within the same minute.


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 21, 2010)

Banned because you're a R4CIST

Aw man is that for real? >.>


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 21, 2010)

Have an infinite ban to go with your name.


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 21, 2010)

Banned coz youve never been banned


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 21, 2010)

Banned for not knowing that it's because I'm unbannable, so how can the unbannable have been banned?


----------



## iYoshi- (May 21, 2010)

Banned for being a smartass


----------



## geoflcl (May 21, 2010)

Banned for treating your opinion as a fact.

Smartassery is in the eye of the beyholder.


----------



## The Catboy (May 21, 2010)

Banned for having 500+ posts


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 21, 2010)

You are a Gay Little Banned Boy.


----------



## iYoshi- (May 21, 2010)

Banned for being a trolley named dave.


----------



## ehayes427 (May 21, 2010)

banned for being a yoshi gangster.


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 21, 2010)

You are banned because you hate Yoshi gangsters


----------



## The Catboy (May 21, 2010)

Banned for not haten on the Gansta Yoshi


----------



## WildWon (May 21, 2010)

Banned little cat boy.


----------



## The Catboy (May 21, 2010)

Banned because I am back to the Little cat boy


----------



## ehayes427 (May 21, 2010)

banned for joining on a date where all the numbers are divisible
by 3

9-12-9.

9/3=3
12/3=4


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 21, 2010)

Banned for using arithmetic.


----------



## ehayes427 (May 21, 2010)

banned
for 
being
R4cist.


----------



## haflore (May 21, 2010)

Banned for firing your laser.


----------



## The Pi (May 21, 2010)

Banned for firing your laser


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 21, 2010)

Banned for having a pie avatar


----------



## EpicJungle (May 21, 2010)

Banned since you banned him for PIE.

PIE = GOOOOOD


----------



## The Catboy (May 22, 2010)

Banned for misspelling crazy


----------



## ehayes427 (May 22, 2010)

banned because i've banned you a billion times!


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 22, 2010)

Banned because... Why the fuck do I always have to ban you?! Chav!


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 22, 2010)

You were banned and Took the place of johncenafan427


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 22, 2010)

Banned for shooping your whoop.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 22, 2010)

Banned for poop.


----------



## naglaro00 (May 22, 2010)

^Banned for creep-ass avatar


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 22, 2010)

Banned for a wrong grammar sig.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 22, 2010)

Banned for farting and trying to blame me.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 22, 2010)

Banned for looking like Phoebe from Friends!


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 22, 2010)

Banned for looking like Chandler from Friends!


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 22, 2010)

Banned for knowing what I look like!


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 22, 2010)

Banned for not knowing what you look like!


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 22, 2010)

Banned for knowing I don't know what I look like!


----------



## The Catboy (May 22, 2010)

Banned for


----------



## Blazikun (May 22, 2010)

banned for posting too much in eof


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 22, 2010)

Banned for joining after me.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 22, 2010)

Banned for not telling him that all the real tempers post in the EoF because you're free to post without it raising your post count and proving that you're here for the community and not the e-peen!


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 22, 2010)

Banned for not being in Manchester last week while I was there!


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 22, 2010)

Banned for not being in Wales last week while I was here!


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 22, 2010)

Banned for being a chav!

Ha, I bet you could of never imagined I'd say something outrageous like that!


----------



## The Catboy (May 22, 2010)

Banned because I ran out of ideas


----------



## ehayes427 (May 22, 2010)

banned for distracting me from playing
soul calibur.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 22, 2010)

Banned if it's not the Dreamcast, and if it is then you're banned for having great taste!


----------



## The Catboy (May 22, 2010)

Banned for tasting things!


----------



## ehayes427 (May 22, 2010)

banned because it is the dreamcast!


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 22, 2010)

Banned for owning one of the greatest, most under-rated and under-supported consoles of all time!


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 22, 2010)

Banned for being a homo!


----------



## ehayes427 (May 22, 2010)

banned for calling a dreamcast lover
a homo.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 22, 2010)

Banned for banning me (this reason's been used many times already, but I don't give a shit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 22, 2010)

Banned for calling me a homo ya big poof.


----------



## ehayes427 (May 22, 2010)

banned for being faster.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 22, 2010)

Banned for being a fan(ny).


----------



## ehayes427 (May 22, 2010)

banned for using parentheses.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 22, 2010)

Banned for using pussywillows.


----------



## ehayes427 (May 22, 2010)

banned for being a moderator.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 22, 2010)

Banned for not having posted in this topic yet.


----------



## ehayes427 (May 22, 2010)

banned for using hyperlinks.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 22, 2010)

Banned for not using hyperlinks.


----------



## ehayes427 (May 23, 2010)

banned for starting a new page.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 23, 2010)

Banned for not starting a new page.


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 23, 2010)

Banned because you started a new page with johcenafan


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 23, 2010)

Banned because there is no such thing as an 'infinite zero'.


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 23, 2010)

Banned because there's no such thing as overlord nadrian


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 23, 2010)

Banned because that is correct.


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 23, 2010)

Banned because you agree with me.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 23, 2010)

Banned because you gave me a wink, gay!


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 23, 2010)

Banned for not getting a bedroom you two!


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 23, 2010)

Banned because I know what you did last summer...


----------



## Domination (May 23, 2010)

Banned because whatever he did, it's not a female human!


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 23, 2010)

Banned because that was bloody hilarious!


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 23, 2010)

Banned because 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol


----------



## ehayes427 (May 23, 2010)

banned for lol.


----------



## Domination (May 23, 2010)

Banned for trying to be angry, you and Rydian are in a league! Oh wait, I see a connection now- 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Banned for getting in my way of deducing wacky conspiracies!


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 23, 2010)

Banned for bringing up the excessive hair in my ears, you promised to keep quiet you bastard!


----------



## Domination (May 23, 2010)

Banned because I never agreed to anything! Everything you say can only be liable if you have it in black and white!

No racism intended.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 23, 2010)

Banned because it is in black and white, I've got it saved as a text file and loaded in notepad - so therefore it is in black and white.  So nyah.


----------



## Domination (May 23, 2010)

Banned for "nyah", that strongly reinforces my suspicion that you are a f.. fu... furr.... FURRY! 

*runs from thread*


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 23, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> Banned because you gave me a wink, gay!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Banned because I dont know what youre talking about


----------



## Minox (May 23, 2010)

Banned for banning multiple targets.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 23, 2010)

Banned for forgetting to mention that both of those were friendly fire and she didn't even manage to hit the intended target.


----------



## Domination (May 23, 2010)

Banned because you are a chickfurry.


----------



## Minox (May 23, 2010)

Banned for trying to ban yourself


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 23, 2010)

Banned for being yourself


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 23, 2010)

Banned for being..


----------



## Domination (May 23, 2010)

Banned for working in a red light district.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 23, 2010)

Banned for having a sig image that, if viewed from a certain angle, fucks up your eyes.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 23, 2010)

Banned for playing your violin at high speed on the high street at high noon last Saturday just past 3 on the corner of the street where the Queen Vic is.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 23, 2010)

Banned for still being online at 3.30 AM!


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 23, 2010)

Banned for still being online at sometime between 4:30 and 5:30 am!


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 23, 2010)

Banned for not knowing exactly!


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 23, 2010)

Banned for not being a normal timezone!


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 23, 2010)

Banned for thinking GMT+1 is inferior to GMT! It even says: +1, which means it must be better!


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 23, 2010)

Banned for talking bollocks, If GMT is considered 0 then it means it's absolute - all others stem from that, so therefore you live in an odd time zone!  (Add the numbers, you'll see!)


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 23, 2010)

Banned because if you multiply zero by any number it will always remain zero and thus be nothing. If you multiply one by 1337 you become 1337, which is leet, and it is also a higher number than zero. And more is better!


----------



## iFish (May 23, 2010)

Banned for the day going by so slowly!


----------



## Daizu (May 23, 2010)

Banned because I say so. >=(


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 23, 2010)

Banned because that was a C-C-C-COMBO BREAKER!


----------



## The Catboy (May 23, 2010)

You are banned for the C-C-C-COMBO BREAKER!


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 23, 2010)

Banned for being a Member!


----------



## The Catboy (May 23, 2010)

Banned for being a Gag Staff


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 23, 2010)

Banned for being a Fag Staff!


----------



## Domination (May 23, 2010)

Banned for being the official catboy. 

Just kidding. Well not exactly kidding for the banned part.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 23, 2010)

Banned for being p0wned by me!


----------



## Domination (May 23, 2010)

Banned because it was meant for you, so you didn't pwn me.

God, how stupid can Europeans get? Ohwait.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 23, 2010)

Banned because that's a whole load of bollocks!


----------



## Domination (May 23, 2010)

Banned because you are still deluding yourself. Wake up!!!!!


----------



## The Catboy (May 23, 2010)

Banned!
Dominated!


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 23, 2010)

Banned because it seems you like SM.


----------



## The Catboy (May 23, 2010)

Banned for reading my mind


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 23, 2010)

Banned for not knowing until now that I have telepathic powers!


----------



## The Catboy (May 23, 2010)

Banned for not battling me with our telepathic powers!


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 23, 2010)

Banned for thinking you have telepathical powers!


----------



## Domination (May 23, 2010)

Banned because I have moobs. 





(.)(.)


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 23, 2010)

Banned because you're doing it wrong


----------



## The Catboy (May 23, 2010)

Banned because you're doing it wrong


----------



## GH0ST (May 23, 2010)

Banned for being a copycat


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 23, 2010)

Banned for having been here... before...


----------



## GH0ST (May 23, 2010)

Banned for spamming again and being proud of it


----------



## The Catboy (May 23, 2010)

GH0ST said:
			
		

> Banned for being a copycat


Banned because I saw what you did there


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 23, 2010)

Banned because I didn't see what he did there.


----------



## The Catboy (May 23, 2010)

Banned for lack of observant skills.


----------



## Brian117 (May 23, 2010)

Banned for playing MapleStory DS.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 23, 2010)

Banned for being proud.


----------



## The Catboy (May 23, 2010)

Banned for being sexual


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 23, 2010)

Banned for calling me sexual.


----------



## The Catboy (May 23, 2010)

Banned because I am sexual


----------



## naglaro00 (May 23, 2010)

^Banned for being sexual


----------



## Brian117 (May 23, 2010)

^Banned for calling him sexual.


----------



## GH0ST (May 23, 2010)

Banned by design


----------



## The Catboy (May 23, 2010)

Banned because of the movie Ghost


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 23, 2010)

Banned for calling that waste of celluloid a film!


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 23, 2010)

Banned for calling that film a waste of celluloid!


----------



## GH0ST (May 23, 2010)

Banned and recycled for ever

*Posts merged*

Autobanned for trying to gain posts count here


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 23, 2010)

Banned for thinking I want a high postcount!


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 23, 2010)

Banned because you have high postcount


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 23, 2010)

Banned because you don't.


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 23, 2010)

banned because i have enough high postcount.
from the day i registered. bleh cant explain


----------



## naglaro00 (May 23, 2010)

^Banned for spammin >:[


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 23, 2010)

Banned for not telling us your real name.


----------



## haflore (May 23, 2010)

Banned because, well.. you know what you did.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 23, 2010)

Anonymous ban for making several pages that I can't be bothered to read. Someone summarise it or I'll ban you!


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 23, 2010)

Banned for thinking someone's going to summarize it for you!


----------



## ehayes427 (May 23, 2010)

banned for being part of the gag staff.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 23, 2010)

Banned for not having been here for several hours.


----------



## ehayes427 (May 23, 2010)

banned for changing
your avatar.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 23, 2010)

Banned for having numbers at the end of your username.


----------



## ehayes427 (May 23, 2010)

banned for having no numbers
in your username.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 23, 2010)

Banned for having a username.


----------



## ehayes427 (May 23, 2010)

banned for banning me over something
that everybody would be banned for.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 23, 2010)

Banned for proving me wrong.


----------



## ehayes427 (May 23, 2010)

banned for admitting you're wrong.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 23, 2010)

Banned for being a Newcomer.


----------



## haflore (May 23, 2010)

Banned because the.. things.. in your sig have eyes so shiny that I've gone temporarily blind.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 23, 2010)

Banned because that's bollocks, had you been blind you would not have been able to type that!


----------



## haflore (May 23, 2010)

Banned because I touch-type, and someone read your post out to me.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 23, 2010)

Banned because that reply was late!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 23, 2010)

Mod-ban for TrolleyDave reading this thread.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 23, 2010)

Banned because at the time of writing TD isn't reading the topic anymore.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 23, 2010)

Banned because of a time shift event.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 24, 2010)

Banned because you posted that while I was eating cereal.


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 24, 2010)

BANNED because you posted while i am playing with my DS  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





:

btw what cereal were you eating?


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 24, 2010)

Banned because you posted that!


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 24, 2010)

Banned because you didnt see something


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 24, 2010)

Banned because you're a dirty cheater!


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 24, 2010)

Banned because I was playing around


----------



## ehayes427 (May 24, 2010)

banned for sticking your tongue out at me.


----------



## haflore (May 24, 2010)

Banned for being unable to enter the trading forum.


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 24, 2010)

Banned because you're right! bwahahahahaha


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 24, 2010)

Banned because nobody uses that smiley!


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 24, 2010)

Banned because I DOOOOOOOOOOO!!


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 24, 2010)

Banned because you're the only one!


----------



## ehayes427 (May 24, 2010)

banned because i feel like it.


----------



## The Catboy (May 24, 2010)

Banned for being a Yu-Gi-Oh card


----------



## ehayes427 (May 24, 2010)

banned for being a catboy with a pointy chin.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 24, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Banned because of a time shift event.


Banned because I caused that time shift event.

I put the TARDIS in reverse by mistake. Nearly wiped out a species of small chipmunks...


----------



## Blade4474 (May 24, 2010)

Banned for mentioning an irrelevant British TV show.


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 24, 2010)

Banned because you said it is a British show that's irrelevant


----------



## Blade4474 (May 24, 2010)

Banned because you said it was irrelevant that I said it was a British show.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 24, 2010)

Banned because you started a new page and now I can't see who you banned!


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 24, 2010)

Banned because you started a new page with him
YOURE JUST THE SAME!


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 24, 2010)

Banned cos that's a lie!


----------



## Demonbart (May 24, 2010)

Banned because you are a lie!
And of course the next poster will ban me because the cake is a lie.


----------



## prowler (May 24, 2010)

Banned because the cake actually isn't a lie.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 24, 2010)

Banned because that isn't a lie!


----------



## gameboy13 (May 24, 2010)

Banned because it actually is. I have had first hand experience.


----------



## prowler (May 24, 2010)

Banned because you most likely never played Portal in your life.


----------



## gameboy13 (May 24, 2010)

Banned because I did.


----------



## Demonbart (May 24, 2010)

Banned because I played it too and I only got it because it was free temporarily.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 24, 2010)

Banned because this is in fact the last day for which it is available free of charge.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 24, 2010)

Banned because you know this is the last day!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 24, 2010)

Banned for sending me a PM asking how I know Veho's name!


----------



## ronfar23x (May 24, 2010)

^Banned because I don't have time to read through 1944 pages to see why everyone else was banned...


----------



## bluebowser31 (May 24, 2010)

^Banned for being to lazy >.>


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 24, 2010)

Banned for


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 24, 2010)

Banned because you won't reply to my last PM!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 24, 2010)

Banned because I'll check with Veho and if he doesn't mind then I might let you know.


----------



## EpicJungle (May 24, 2010)

Banned cause you didn't get a reply to your PM!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 24, 2010)

Banned because who didn't?


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 24, 2010)

Banned because you finally replied!


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 24, 2010)

Banned because I DIDNT!


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 24, 2010)

Banned because now you did!


----------



## gameboy13 (May 25, 2010)

Banned for BANNERZ.


----------



## ehayes427 (May 25, 2010)

banned for being a dog with
a tophat.


----------



## Minox (May 25, 2010)

Banned for banning an awesome dog.


----------



## ehayes427 (May 25, 2010)

banned for banning an awesome 
card.


----------



## gameboy13 (May 25, 2010)

I BAN YOUR CARD.


----------



## ehayes427 (May 25, 2010)

banned for being a canine.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 25, 2010)

Banned for having oversized canines you creature of the night!


----------



## iFish (May 25, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Banned for having oversized canines you creature of the night!



Banned for not being in bed making me want to skype you


----------



## gameboy13 (May 25, 2010)

Banned for pronouncing England as "ENG-ER-LAND."

EDIT: Late...


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 25, 2010)

Banned because youre wasting time


----------



## iFish (May 25, 2010)

Banned for being a girl and being to lazy to come on msn!!


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 25, 2010)

Banned because your name is ifish


----------



## DunkrWunkah (May 25, 2010)

banned for fish hating


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 25, 2010)

Banned for not being part of the ever growing world changing movement known as "Trolleyism".


----------



## iFish (May 25, 2010)

Banned for not going up and being a mod!!


----------



## The Catboy (May 25, 2010)

Banned for being a music playing fish


----------



## King Zargo (May 25, 2010)

------


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 25, 2010)

Banned because you banned *STAR*fish!


----------



## The Catboy (May 25, 2010)

Banned for not being a starfish


----------



## gameboy13 (May 25, 2010)

Banned for not being a dog.


----------



## The Catboy (May 25, 2010)

Banned for not being bacon


----------



## gameboy13 (May 25, 2010)

Banned because I love bacon.


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 25, 2010)

banned for not loving hotdogs. because youre a dog! or bunny..


----------



## gameboy13 (May 25, 2010)

Banned because you are confused about my species!!!


EDIT:_ By the way, it's a dog._


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 25, 2010)

Banned for talking about bacon earlier, as I just had bacon for lunch.


----------



## The Catboy (May 25, 2010)

Banned for now sharing with the cat boy


----------



## gameboy13 (May 25, 2010)

Banned for sharing between countries.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 25, 2010)

Banned for being 13.


----------



## gameboy13 (May 25, 2010)

Banned for thinking I'm 13. Read my profile page.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 25, 2010)

Banned for thinking I wasn't joking!


----------



## gameboy13 (May 25, 2010)

Banned for being a


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 25, 2010)

Banned for posting a dead person's picture!


----------



## DarkRey (May 25, 2010)

banned for luring me into one of ur sexual intercouse sessions!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and it felt gudd


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 25, 2010)

Banned for not being online as much as you used to!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 25, 2010)

Banned for being online far too much.


----------



## gameboy13 (May 25, 2010)

Banned for being online, period.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 25, 2010)

Banned for irony.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 25, 2010)

Banned for assuming that was irony.


----------



## distorted.freque (May 25, 2010)

Banned for hyperbole.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 25, 2010)

Spoiler



You're banned for opening this spoiler!


----------



## gameboy13 (May 25, 2010)

Banned for introducing a spoiler to this topic!!!


----------



## Minox (May 25, 2010)

Banned for finding this ban


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 25, 2010)

Banned for playing Hangman in the You Are Banned thread.


----------



## gameboy13 (May 25, 2010)

Banned for playing Tic-Tac-Toe in the You Are Banned thread.


----------



## Minox (May 26, 2010)

Hidden ban.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 26, 2010)

Banned for having a retarded sig (no offense 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 26, 2010)

Banned for being less than politically correct! lol


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 26, 2010)

Banned for having a typo in your post that you are probably already correcting while I am typing this!


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 26, 2010)

Banned for being right about me correcting it but wrong about the time frame!


----------



## gameboy13 (May 26, 2010)

Banned for mentioning time frames.


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 26, 2010)

Banned for measuring time. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




----------------------


			
				TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Banned for posting rom site names in the poll thread about which forums you use!



>_> I forgot about that.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 26, 2010)

Banned for posting rom site names in the poll thread about which forums you use!


----------



## haflore (May 26, 2010)

Banned because Infinite Zero quoted a post that came after his!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







--------------------



			
				TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Banned for not knowing about Infinite Zeros time bending ability!


Oh hai!


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 26, 2010)

Banned for not knowing about Infinite Zeros time bending ability!


----------



## haflore (May 26, 2010)

Banned because I have it too.


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 26, 2010)

Banned for lying!
I only have it!


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 26, 2010)

Banned for bending my brain like a brain bending machine from Brain Bending Inc. on the planet Brainbender!


----------



## ehayes427 (May 26, 2010)

banned for being english.... 
yeah, i went there!


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 26, 2010)

Banned for the far worse crime of being American!


----------



## ehayes427 (May 26, 2010)

banned for saying being
american is a crime.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 26, 2010)

Banned for thinking it isn't!  You're all traitors to the crown!


----------



## ehayes427 (May 26, 2010)

banned for calling me a traitor to the crown.
i never betrayed because i was never
on the crown's side.


----------



## naglaro00 (May 26, 2010)

^Banned because that _certain someone_ got banned


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 26, 2010)

Banned for not telling the bloke above you that he's banned for living in a rogue colony!


----------



## ehayes427 (May 26, 2010)

banned for
calling me
a bloke.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 26, 2010)

Banned for lying about your sex in your profile info!


----------



## naglaro00 (May 26, 2010)

^Banned for being a troll and being a dave >:[


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 26, 2010)

Banned for thinking I'm a troll when the word is actually trolley, and double banned for not knowing what a trolley is!


----------



## ehayes427 (May 26, 2010)

banned for calling me a girl.
ima man!


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 26, 2010)

Banned for being getting all uppety about me calling you a bloke and then admitting you are one!


----------



## distorted.freque (May 26, 2010)

Banned for thinking that gender matters!


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 26, 2010)

Banned for thinking that I could ever commit a sexist banning, I'm a liberal socialist damnit!


----------



## distorted.freque (May 26, 2010)

Banned for thinking that I'm implying that you're sexist when it comes to banning. xD


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 26, 2010)

Banned for thinking Dave was thinking you had been implying he was sexist when it came to banning!


----------



## agentgamma (May 26, 2010)

iBan
because you smell.. like PANTS


----------



## The Catboy (May 26, 2010)

Banned for Hello Kitty


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 26, 2010)

Banned for Hello Catboy


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 26, 2010)

Banned for being from BBC.


----------



## gameboy13 (May 26, 2010)

Banned for being @ home.


----------



## The Catboy (May 26, 2010)

Banned because I have no more finals to do


----------



## gameboy13 (May 26, 2010)

Banned for the not-so-obvious.


----------



## naglaro00 (May 26, 2010)

^Banned for being gameboy13 you gameboy13


----------



## The Catboy (May 26, 2010)

Banned for no simple reason what so ever


----------



## gameboy13 (May 26, 2010)

Banned for many many many reasons.


----------



## The Catboy (May 26, 2010)

Banned for not being as sexy as me


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 26, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So do I. Note my sidebar.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 26, 2010)

Banned cos in a couple of days this topic will reach 2000 pages, and I most likely won't be there due to exams 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If the next post is Proto, I can already guess which reason you're going to give!


----------



## naglaro00 (May 26, 2010)

^Banned because I aint proto


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 26, 2010)

Banned because that might be a lie!


----------



## gameboy13 (May 26, 2010)

Banned because I know a lie when I see one!


----------



## naglaro00 (May 26, 2010)

Banned because I saw what you did thar!


----------



## gameboy13 (May 26, 2010)

Banned for being a Pocky Enthusiast.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 26, 2010)

Banned because I don't know what the reason might be.


----------



## gameboy13 (May 26, 2010)

Banned for not being a knower!


----------



## DarkRey (May 26, 2010)

banned for not teaching him the knowing!!! :angy:


----------



## gameboy13 (May 26, 2010)

Banned for expecting me to!


----------



## DarkRey (May 26, 2010)

banned because i didnt get what you expected from teh expected??!


----------



## gameboy13 (May 26, 2010)

Uhhhhhhhh...








BANNZORED!


----------



## DarkRey (May 26, 2010)

banned for screaming like a girl who got perverted by Dave!!


----------



## gameboy13 (May 26, 2010)

Banned for mentioning Dave.


----------



## DarkRey (May 26, 2010)

banned because i can only state the obvious !!!


----------



## gameboy13 (May 26, 2010)

Banned for being a little TOO obvious.


----------



## Minox (May 26, 2010)

Banned because it was way too long since I last banned you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Banned for getting in my way.


----------



## gameboy13 (May 26, 2010)

Banned because you are late.


----------



## DarkRey (May 26, 2010)

banned for interrruping his welcome back ban!!
now he is gonna BE MADDD!!! have you ever seen his Psychootic smile?? trust me ...is scaaaryyy!!


----------



## haflore (May 26, 2010)

Banned because you are earlylate.


----------



## gameboy13 (May 26, 2010)

Banned because I'm not late.


----------



## DarkRey (May 26, 2010)

banned because yuu missed it by 000.00001 millinanoseconds!!


----------



## gameboy13 (May 26, 2010)

Banned for making up a fake unit of measurement.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 26, 2010)

Banned because picoseconds are the next small thing.


----------



## gameboy13 (May 26, 2010)

Banned for not mentioning a smaller thing.


----------



## DarkRey (May 26, 2010)

then take this Tiny BAN which was measured with the tiniest ban scale that yuu can find!!


----------



## gameboy13 (May 26, 2010)

Banned because I lost mine. It was too small.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 26, 2010)

Banned because you banned DarkRey!


----------



## Minox (May 26, 2010)

Banned because I just banned you.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 26, 2010)

Banned because that made no sense.

EDIT: Damn you!


----------



## haflore (May 26, 2010)

Banned for damning someone.


----------



## gameboy13 (May 26, 2010)

Banned because you banned an admin!


----------



## DarkRey (May 26, 2010)

banned for picking on him!!
yuu bad chicken!!!


----------



## gameboy13 (May 26, 2010)

Banned because I LOLed.


----------



## DarkRey (May 26, 2010)

banned for not controlling yur emotions infront of ma postss!!!


----------



## gameboy13 (May 26, 2010)

Banned for not having any emotions, yet using emoticons!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 26, 2010)

gameboy13 said:
			
		

> Banned because you banned an admin!


Banned because an administrator is not equal to a moderator.


----------



## gameboy13 (May 26, 2010)

Banned for stating the obvious.


----------



## playallday (May 26, 2010)

Banned for the obvious, that some people might not know the obvious.


----------



## DarkRey (May 26, 2010)

banned for being a member who used to play-all-day!!!


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 26, 2010)

Banned because you've been transforming for over a year now


----------



## DarkRey (May 26, 2010)

banned because i've beeen expiriencing lags during that process!!


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 26, 2010)

Banned because that's because you've also been rotating around Toni for over a year, you can't do two things at the same time, you're a man!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 26, 2010)

Banned for running Autobot Vista.

Also, hooray for lag.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 26, 2010)

Banned for being tardy!


----------



## playallday (May 26, 2010)

Banned for eating tards!


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 26, 2010)

Banned for eating turds!


----------



## playallday (May 26, 2010)

Banned for eating murds!


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 26, 2010)

Banned for joining before me and thus being cooler (no pun intended) than me!


----------



## playallday (May 26, 2010)

Banned for spamming more then me and because I can't help that I'm cooler then you, after all I live in the Arctic.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 26, 2010)

Banned because I don't spam, I just post a lot!


----------



## playallday (May 26, 2010)

Banned because you do spam.  I can prove it 4,481 times already.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 26, 2010)

Banned because last month I still had less posts than you!


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 26, 2010)

Banned because since becoming a mod my post count has shot up quicker than a smackhead on payday!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 26, 2010)

Banned for saying "less" when you mean "fewer".

Banned because you're another person that's intercepted me, and that's happened more than normal today...


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 26, 2010)

Banned cos that's true, a couple of days ago you still had less posts than Urza!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 26, 2010)

Banned for saying "less" instead of "fewer" again!

[/GrammarNazi]


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 26, 2010)

Banned because it doesn't matter! (That coming from me being the self-proclaimed greatest grammar nazi on the web)


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 26, 2010)

Banned for proving false to your self-proclaimed title.


----------



## playallday (May 26, 2010)

Banned because TrolleyDave is about to look like a fool.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 26, 2010)

Banned for sacrificing 3 legged donkeys to the Gods of potato.


----------



## playallday (May 26, 2010)

Banned because I was right!


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 26, 2010)

Banned because you were wrong! (That's why I use non-specific bans, cos I know you sneaky ninja bastards always intercept me!)


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 26, 2010)

Banned because you can also use invisible edits.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 26, 2010)

Banned because you know to much about Mod/Admin CP!


----------



## playallday (May 26, 2010)

Banned because everyone but you doesn't.

@Dave: That's cheating!


----------



## haflore (May 26, 2010)

Banned because everyone knows about that!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 26, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> Banned because you know to much about Mod/Admin CP!


DelayBan because you mean "too much".


----------



## playallday (May 26, 2010)

Banned for being a ninja!


----------



## haflore (May 26, 2010)

> Banned for being a grammar ninja.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 26, 2010)

The inevitable "too slow" ban!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 26, 2010)

Banned for lateness.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 26, 2010)

Banned for thinking like me, thus proving we both have great minds!


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 26, 2010)

Banned because you actually have terrible minds!


----------



## haflore (May 26, 2010)

Banned for insulting Proto and Dave!


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 26, 2010)

Banned for not insulting us you suck up!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 26, 2010)

Not banned for defending us! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That extra ban goes to Nadrian for insulting us! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit, but only because I fixed a typo, honest.


----------



## haflore (May 26, 2010)

Banned because I don't insult friends, you moron!


----------



## haflore (May 26, 2010)

Banned for being late again!


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 26, 2010)

Banned through the use of an invisible mod ninja edit.


----------



## naglaro00 (May 26, 2010)

^Banned because I can't sleep


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 26, 2010)

Banned because that's the way we all go.


----------



## gameboy13 (May 26, 2010)

Banned because I CAN go to sleep.


Edit: LATE FOR A VERY IMPORTANT DATE YOU IDIOT.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 26, 2010)

Banned for being a boy on the game!


----------



## gameboy13 (May 26, 2010)

Banned for saying I'm playing a game!


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 26, 2010)

Banned for not knowing that "being on the game" is British slang for being in the sexual favours industry.


----------



## gameboy13 (May 26, 2010)

Banned for using British terms on an American guy!


----------



## haflore (May 26, 2010)

Banned for saying that pie is win..twice..


----------



## geoflcl (May 26, 2010)

Banned.  Pie is *most certainly* win enough for the extra emphasis.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 26, 2010)

Banned because the only pie that is win is Steak and Kidney pie!


----------



## haflore (May 26, 2010)

Banned for not thinking blackberry pie is win!


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 26, 2010)

Banned because pies aren't supposed to contain fruits you wacky American, they're supposed to contain meat, potatoes and things like that!


----------



## naglaro00 (May 26, 2010)

^Banned because pi is 3.1415926


----------



## haflore (May 26, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Banned because pies aren't supposed to contain fruits you wacky American, they're supposed to contain meat, potatoes and things like that!


Banned for calling me American! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Also, yes. POTATO!!!!


----------



## geoflcl (May 26, 2010)

naglaro00 said:
			
		

> ^Banned because pi is 3.1415926



Banned for not being precise enough.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 26, 2010)

Banned because this topic has reached 10 pages more in one day (and it's not even a holiday). Fucking neat.


----------



## playallday (May 26, 2010)

Banned because university has ended, and that's what caused it.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 26, 2010)

Banned because LOL WUTZ???


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 26, 2010)

Banned for lighting a bag of dog poop on fire, knocking on heavens door, running away to hide behind a bush and laughing at God as he stamps it out!


----------



## MissingNo._ (May 27, 2010)

Banned for being born.


----------



## haflore (May 27, 2010)

Banned for occurring with no sprite.


----------



## The Catboy (May 27, 2010)

Banned for having a magical force around you.


----------



## haflore (May 27, 2010)

Banned for the sake of putting this back above the "sticky" thread.


----------



## The Catboy (May 27, 2010)

Banned because I did it once and I will do it again


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 27, 2010)

Banned for attempted intimidation of haflore!


----------



## The Catboy (May 27, 2010)

Banned for not fearing the all mighty power of the cat boy!


----------



## gameboy13 (May 27, 2010)

Banned for not fearing my shortness!!!


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 27, 2010)

Banned for thinking I would fear a Cat Boy or his Bear Cavalry, you obviously haven't seen my less friendly looking pictures! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



 sneaking in ahead of me Shinobi style!


----------



## gameboy13 (May 27, 2010)

Banned for making me have to say, "MUAHAHAHAHAHAH!"


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 27, 2010)

Banned for thinking I'd take you laughing at me sitting down, warn increased to 1000% and suspended for 192 days!


----------



## gameboy13 (May 27, 2010)

Banned for threatening me.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 27, 2010)

Banned for thinking it's a threat, I've already done it sunshine!  That's why you can't post now!


----------



## gameboy13 (May 27, 2010)

OE NOES!


Banned because you fail. I will be playing GBA now.


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 27, 2010)

bANNED because you should be playing DS!


----------



## playallday (May 27, 2010)

.


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 27, 2010)

Banned for being a GRAMMAR NAZI!


----------



## dark ajax (May 27, 2010)

Banned for being a mathematical paradox...


----------



## ehayes427 (May 27, 2010)

banned for clowns.


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 27, 2010)

banned for crazy laser sig


----------



## ehayes427 (May 27, 2010)

banned for having a different avatar.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 27, 2010)

Banned for having Metallica as an avatar when every good metal fan knows that classic Anthrax is way better.


----------



## gameboy13 (May 27, 2010)

Banned for Wales' sake.


----------



## dark ajax (May 27, 2010)

Banned for having a fail between the bunch of wins in the sig...


----------



## naglaro00 (May 27, 2010)

^Banned for being dark ajax you dark ajax >:[


----------



## gameboy13 (May 27, 2010)

Banned because two people cannot be dark ajax

@dark ajax: That's the way the world is, buddy.


----------



## dark ajax (May 27, 2010)

Banned for telling me the unavoidable thruth man...


----------



## gameboy13 (May 27, 2010)

Banned for banning me for telling you something unavoidable.


----------



## dark ajax (May 27, 2010)

Banned for banning me for banning you and for reminding me of the Department of Redundancy Department again...


----------



## gameboy13 (May 27, 2010)

Banned for having a black and white siggy.


----------



## playallday (May 27, 2010)

.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 27, 2010)

Banned for having a siggy!


----------



## DarkRey (May 27, 2010)

banned for kidnaping poor smileys :'(


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 27, 2010)

Eng-er-banned Eng-er-banned Eng-er-banned!


----------



## DarkRey (May 27, 2010)

banned because i have great hopes for England to win the world cup than being raped by Brazil!!


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 27, 2010)

Banned because frankly, my dear, I don't give a damn (about football, that is)


----------



## DarkRey (May 27, 2010)

banned because im sure yuu would care for yur ball if it started melting in the hot south african weather!!


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 27, 2010)

Banned because that's gross...


----------



## MelodieOctavia (May 27, 2010)

Banned for the swirlies


----------



## DarkRey (May 27, 2010)

banned because trolley dave is here to ban yuu but IM GONNA STOP HIM!!


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 27, 2010)

Banned because that's DarkRey and you shouldn't expect anything else! (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you DarkRey!) for being like the SAS!


----------



## DarkRey (May 27, 2010)

HAHA BITCH!!!  yuu failed !! but that ban is still valid 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 DAVE!! 

BANNED FOR LOVE!!!


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 27, 2010)

Banned for using an emoticon!


----------



## DarkRey (May 27, 2010)

banned for being emo-sarcastic!!


----------



## DarkRey (May 27, 2010)

banned for falsely accusing my client,Mr.Prime, of being an EMO!!!


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 27, 2010)

Banned for denying that you are not EMO!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 27, 2010)

Banned because that would mean that he was admitting that he was emo.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 27, 2010)

Banned cos you correct people too much!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 27, 2010)

Banned because if I don't correct them they will never learn!


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 27, 2010)

Banned cos that's a good point you got there!


----------



## gameboy13 (May 27, 2010)

Banned for being proud.


----------



## haflore (May 28, 2010)

Banned for being ashamed.


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 28, 2010)

Banned for banning someone because of the opposite reason!!!


----------



## haflore (May 28, 2010)

Banned because I have a bucket of water.. Or is it tears?


----------



## Domination (May 28, 2010)

Banned because I believe it was your vomit due to your self-disgust.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 28, 2010)

Banned for the imagery!


----------



## Domination (May 28, 2010)

Banned for imagining it even though you knew it would be bad. You've gotta be masochistic!


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 28, 2010)

Banned for not posting your stylish hate mail in the I Love TrolleyDave thread!


----------



## Domination (May 28, 2010)

Banned for not realising I'm smart enough to see through your brainwashing! They are all brainwashed.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 28, 2010)

"I do no so such thing, you are banned for even saying it.  You must never mention my propaganda and brainwashing techniques again, you will forget everything.​


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 28, 2010)

Banned for almost hypnotizing me!! @[email protected]
I almost killed my cat!!


Spoiler


----------



## Domination (May 28, 2010)

Banned for thinking it was funny. And for using 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Shame on you.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 28, 2010)

Banned for not finding it funny and not using a creep.

Shame on you good sir, shame on you.


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 28, 2010)

Banned because you posted when I was about to reply the Domination!


----------



## Domination (May 28, 2010)

Banned because you and Satangel using the same avatar is confusing the masses -in particular noobs- and that drives visitors away from gbatemp, and thus we lose revenue.

Shame on you my fair lady, shame on you.

Banned for slipping in while I was using 0.000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
0000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000001% of my brainpower to conjure up my original post to completely destroy TrolleyDave's stand.

Shame on you, failure. Just pure shame.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 28, 2010)

Banned for claiming to be a genius and being so easily confused.


----------



## Domination (May 28, 2010)

Banned because I didn't say anywhere in my post that I was confused, I was talking about the *masses and noobs*, which I'm obviously not a part of, since I am so extraordinary and above all humans.

Shame on your comprehension skills, and shame on you. Shame on your education, and shame on your country.

man, I kinda like this shame on thing.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 28, 2010)

^^^^

Banned for coming in here and posting while wou're obviously suffering from pre-menstrual tension.


----------



## Domination (May 28, 2010)

Banned for laughing at my insightful post. It is so insightful that mortals will obviously know that it was typed seriously with extreme care and spell check.


----------



## dark ajax (May 28, 2010)

Banned for finishing your post angry...


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 28, 2010)

Banned for finishing your post WITHOUT EMOTION!!! HOW COULD YOU!!?!!?


----------



## naglaro00 (May 28, 2010)

^Banned for using GIFs >:[


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 28, 2010)

Banned for DISREGARDING the wonder of GIF'S!!


----------



## naglaro00 (May 28, 2010)

^Banned because GIFs can only have 256 colors at the same time and PNGs can do transparency better >:[


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 28, 2010)

Banned because I know png's are better but they have big filesize!


----------



## Domination (May 28, 2010)

Banned because big is better.


----------



## prowler (May 28, 2010)

Banned because if I didn't read what Zero said I would of took your ban the wrong way!


----------



## Domination (May 28, 2010)

Banned for not realising I wanted it to look that way.


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 28, 2010)

Banned for having a dirty mind! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




For commenting before I did! Have respect! Bow down to me!!


----------



## gameboy13 (May 28, 2010)

Banned for demanding one have respect towards you!


----------



## Domination (May 28, 2010)

Banned because it's natural for you mortals to demand that, even though all of you are sorely undeserving of such gestures. We superior beings don't have the thirst of recognition from other mundane beings, we have something called "self-assurance", though we may appear a little arrogant because of that. But hey, it's our right since we are clearly superior.


----------



## gameboy13 (May 28, 2010)

Banned because I didn't demand respect. I am HUMBLE. Especially after changing my last name to Wonder of All That is Forum and Internetz.


----------



## Domination (May 28, 2010)

Banned because it is in your subconscious. You need a psychiatrist to bring out your inner desires, what you are showing now is just a false facade set up by your inferior biological system to hoodwink all mortals. But we superior beings are clairvoyant.


----------



## gameboy13 (May 28, 2010)

Banned because I don't want to think about it.


----------



## Domination (May 28, 2010)

Banned because I emphasize again, what you may think is your opinion and thoughts are actually false.


----------



## gameboy13 (May 28, 2010)

Banned because you are suggesting I should take the red pill.


----------



## Domination (May 28, 2010)

Banned because I'd rather believe that you need a blue pill.


----------



## gameboy13 (May 28, 2010)

Banned because you have a grayscale signature.


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 28, 2010)

Banned for having a mad puppy avatar. How could you!


----------



## gameboy13 (May 28, 2010)

Banned because I changed it while you were posting.


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 28, 2010)

Banned for being sneaky.. You're crazy...


----------



## gameboy13 (May 28, 2010)

Banned for thinking I'm crazy.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 28, 2010)

Banned for having a new avatar again!


----------



## gameboy13 (May 28, 2010)

Banned for swapping the girlie with swirlies.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 28, 2010)

Banned for thinking that's swirlies, while it is actually yourmum.


----------



## naglaro00 (May 28, 2010)

Banned for being cooler than me


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 28, 2010)

Banned for being pinoy!


----------



## naglaro00 (May 28, 2010)

^Banned for being Belgian


----------



## dark ajax (May 28, 2010)

Banned for not being Belgian...


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 28, 2010)

Banned for being a Dutch football team in Pokémon XD (might take you a long time to get this one but you will eventually)


----------



## gameboy13 (May 28, 2010)

Banned for Pokeymanz!!!


----------



## ehayes427 (May 28, 2010)

banned for pointy ears.


----------



## DarkRey (May 28, 2010)

banned for LAAAAAAAZZOOOORRZZZ!!!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 28, 2010)

Banned for TRANSFOOOORMING!!!


----------



## ehayes427 (May 28, 2010)

banned for errors.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 28, 2010)

Banned because http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wAZTLVJSlNw


----------



## ehayes427 (May 28, 2010)

banned for being a freak.


----------



## DarkRey (May 28, 2010)

banned for being freakier than that freak


----------



## ehayes427 (May 28, 2010)

banned for being the freakiest!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 28, 2010)

Banned for using a superlative.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 28, 2010)

Banned for knowing too much (I think I used this reason the last time I banned you too but I don't give a damn 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## Big Kong Boss (May 28, 2010)

Banned for not giving a damn.


----------



## haflore (May 28, 2010)

Banned because my fan is capable of space travel!!


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 28, 2010)

Banned because my space travel ability gets me fans!


----------



## Deleted_171835 (May 28, 2010)

Banned for not admitting that Canada is superior to ENG-ER-LAND!


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 28, 2010)

Banned for thinking Canada's better than England!


----------



## Deleted_171835 (May 28, 2010)

Banned because Canada is superior to England, if only for our caribou!


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 29, 2010)

Banned because I've lived in Canada and it's nothing special, England all the way!


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 29, 2010)

Banned because my parents went to Canada when I was still a sperm cell


----------



## gameboy13 (May 29, 2010)

Banned because I have lived in America all my life!!!


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 29, 2010)

Banned for never leaving the United States


----------



## ehayes427 (May 29, 2010)

banned for never coming to the united states.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 29, 2010)

Banned in the name of all that is spaghetti.


----------



## BlackDave (May 29, 2010)

Banned for not realizing my target is the 30,000th post


----------



## haflore (May 29, 2010)

Banned because instead you got #29494.


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 29, 2010)

Banned for being the #29495th to post...


----------



## dark ajax (May 29, 2010)

Banned for being daltonic...


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 29, 2010)

Banned cos you've got creepy masks in your sig


----------



## naglaro00 (May 29, 2010)

^Banned for having creepy smilies


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 29, 2010)

Banned for putting this^!
Oh wait.. Will I be banned because I put one too?


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 29, 2010)

Banned for putting two emotes next to eachother, you're not supposed to do that!


----------



## Domination (May 29, 2010)

Banned for hitting tpi with a gameboy. What is this? New kind of war torture used by Belgium fascists?


----------



## gameboy13 (May 29, 2010)

Banned for heavy metal.


----------



## Domination (May 29, 2010)

Banned because Heavy Metal metals! \m/


----------



## gameboy13 (May 29, 2010)

Banned for superterrorization!


----------



## Domination (May 29, 2010)

Banned because Limp Bizkit sucks cock!


Skip to 0:28.


----------



## gameboy13 (May 29, 2010)

Banned because Youtube slows down my PC.


----------



## Domination (May 29, 2010)

Banned because you make my computer hang.


----------



## gameboy13 (May 29, 2010)

Banned for the sake of 2008.


----------



## Domination (May 29, 2010)

Banned because 2008 is awesome! But you joined in 2010, so you are not awesome.


----------



## gameboy13 (May 29, 2010)

Banned because you think I'm not awesome.


----------



## The Catboy (May 29, 2010)

Banned because you are awesome, but no where near as awesome as the cat boy


----------



## Domination (May 29, 2010)

Banned for megalomania of even greater magnitude than mine. How shameless, not even a shred of truth in your megalomaniac claims.


----------



## haflore (May 29, 2010)

Banned for no longer being in black and white.


----------



## gameboy13 (May 29, 2010)

Banned for noticing that.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 29, 2010)

Banned cos I joined before all of you, and am most likely older than some of you too!


----------



## ehayes427 (May 29, 2010)

banned for noticing he was noticing that.


----------



## MissingNo._ (May 29, 2010)

Banned for noticing that he was noticing what the other guy noticed.


----------



## ehayes427 (May 29, 2010)

banned for overusing notice.


----------



## naglaro00 (May 29, 2010)

^Banned for that weird sig


----------



## ehayes427 (May 29, 2010)

banned for ness sig.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 29, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> Banned cos I joined before all of you, and am most likely older than some of you too!


Banned because I'm older than you.


----------



## Mikk0 (May 29, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Overlord Nadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



banned for advertisement


----------



## ehayes427 (May 29, 2010)

banned for finland.


----------



## naglaro00 (May 29, 2010)

^Banned for USA


----------



## ehayes427 (May 29, 2010)

banned for phillipines.


----------



## dark ajax (May 29, 2010)

Banned for master of puppets...


----------



## haflore (May 29, 2010)

Banned for Rukongai.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 29, 2010)

Banned for randomicity...


----------



## ENDscape (May 29, 2010)

Banned because I havent banned anyone in ages


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 29, 2010)

Banned cos you joined on Dommy's hrthday! (I think)


----------



## dark ajax (May 29, 2010)

Banned for thinking my masks are creepy...


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 29, 2010)

Banned for not admitting they actually ARE.


----------



## dark ajax (May 29, 2010)

Banned cuz I DO admit they ARE, i guess that's their whole point or something...


----------



## haflore (May 29, 2010)

Banned for not being from a dog.


----------



## Mikk0 (May 29, 2010)

haflore said:
			
		

> Banned for not being from a dog.
> 
> QUOTE(haflore @ May 29 2010, 10:11 PM) Banned for not being from a dog.




both of you banned for anime styleish sigs/avas


----------



## haflore (May 29, 2010)

Banned because I just introduced you!


----------



## naglaro00 (May 29, 2010)

^Banned because I now have access to...

JAPANESE TV


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 29, 2010)

Banned because the last 2 great Japanese TV shows were Zatoichc and Lone Wolf and Cub.


----------



## dark ajax (May 29, 2010)

Banned because i don't have access to japanese TV...


----------



## gameboy13 (May 29, 2010)

Banned because I cannot understand Japanese.


----------



## Mikk0 (May 29, 2010)

dark ajax said:
			
		

> Banned because i don't have access to japanese TV...
> 
> banned for not haveing internet
> 
> QUOTE(gameboy13 @ May 29 2010, 10:47 PM) Banned because I cannot understand Japanese.



banned for not understanding subtitles


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 29, 2010)

Banned for using subs and not raws!


----------



## The Pi (May 29, 2010)

banned for being sexual


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 29, 2010)

Banned for being a pi-pie!


----------



## gameboy13 (May 29, 2010)

Banned for pie.


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 29, 2010)

Banned for pi


----------



## The Pi (May 29, 2010)

banned cuz wtf did i do...


----------



## haflore (May 29, 2010)

Banned for never ending(not to be confused with immortallity).


----------



## gameboy13 (May 30, 2010)

Banned for understanding Pi.


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 30, 2010)

Banned because YOU might eat the PIE!


----------



## gameboy13 (May 30, 2010)

Banned because I just ate dinner, and I'm full.


----------



## The Catboy (May 30, 2010)

Banned for throwing a GBA at the wall


----------



## gameboy13 (May 30, 2010)

Banned for explicit randomness.


----------



## The Pi (May 30, 2010)

banned for this


----------



## gameboy13 (May 30, 2010)

Banned for looking at my deviantART.


----------



## haflore (May 30, 2010)

Banned for 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 30, 2010)

Banned for putting an image
A GAY LITTLE DINOSAUR!

FOR GOING AHEAD OF ME!


----------



## gameboy13 (May 30, 2010)

Banned for being late. OH, THE IRONY.


Grrrrr... Banned for calling Barney gay.


----------



## The Catboy (May 30, 2010)

Banned for this


----------



## haflore (May 30, 2010)

Banned for being on time.


----------



## gameboy13 (May 30, 2010)

Banned for not.


----------



## haflore (May 30, 2010)

Banned for having an incomplete sentence.


----------



## The Catboy (May 30, 2010)

Banned for your interruption!


----------



## gameboy13 (May 30, 2010)

Banned for pointing out my extremely rare grammatical error.


EDIT: WHY CAT BOY, WHYYYYYYYYYYY?


----------



## haflore (May 30, 2010)

Banned because I didn't just get ninja'd.


----------



## gameboy13 (May 30, 2010)

Banned because, for some odd reason, you did not.


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 30, 2010)

banned for being the Founder of Potatoism.

for being a slowpoke


----------



## gameboy13 (May 30, 2010)

Banned for being ninja'd.


----------



## The Catboy (May 30, 2010)

gameboy13 said:
			
		

> Banned for pointing out my extremely rare grammatical error.
> 
> 
> EDIT: WHY CAT BOY, WHYYYYYYYYYYY?


Banned because I wanted loving and you said no 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That's why
And banned again


----------



## gameboy13 (May 30, 2010)

Banned because I'm sorry.


----------



## The Pi (May 30, 2010)

Banned for not wanting the catboy.


----------



## The Catboy (May 30, 2010)

@ gameboy13
Banned because

@The Pi
Banned for meh


----------



## gameboy13 (May 30, 2010)

Banned for Youtube!!!


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 30, 2010)

Banned for being a wandering minstrel that neither wanders nor minstrels.


----------



## haflore (May 30, 2010)

Banned for being from Wales not Whales.


----------



## gameboy13 (May 30, 2010)

Banned for being Trolley.


I'm slow and you know it!


----------



## haflore (May 30, 2010)

Banned for being late.

EDIT: Yes I do.


----------



## gameboy13 (May 30, 2010)

Banned for repeating what I said a second ago.


----------



## The Pi (May 30, 2010)

Banned for banning


----------



## gameboy13 (May 30, 2010)

Banned for banning a banner.


----------



## The Catboy (May 30, 2010)

The Pi said:
			
		

> Banned for banning


----------



## haflore (May 30, 2010)

Banned because I know what you did!!


----------



## gameboy13 (May 30, 2010)

Banned for not banning.

EDIT: Don't say a word.


----------



## The Catboy (May 30, 2010)

Ninja banned


----------



## gameboy13 (May 30, 2010)

PSP banned.


----------



## haflore (May 30, 2010)

NDS Banned.


----------



## gameboy13 (May 30, 2010)

Wii banned.


----------



## The Pi (May 30, 2010)

ps3 banned


----------



## haflore (May 30, 2010)

GBASP Banned.


----------



## gameboy13 (May 30, 2010)

PS2 banned.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Wait...


----------



## The Catboy (May 30, 2010)

PSP Banned


----------



## The Pi (May 30, 2010)

evil ban


----------



## gameboy13 (May 30, 2010)

Nice ban.


----------



## haflore (May 30, 2010)

Kikkoman Banned.


----------



## The Catboy (May 30, 2010)

Banned because no one has yet to make me my cat boy emoticon!


----------



## gameboy13 (May 30, 2010)

haflore said:
			
		

> Kikkoman Banned.


Banned for soy.


----------



## haflore (May 30, 2010)

gameboy13 said:
			
		

> haflore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Banned for slow.


----------



## gameboy13 (May 30, 2010)

Banned for fast.


----------



## The Catboy (May 30, 2010)

Banned for DSL


----------



## The Pi (May 30, 2010)

banned for nothing


----------



## gameboy13 (May 30, 2010)

Banned for something.


----------



## The Catboy (May 30, 2010)

Banned for being a baby, a big baby!
Whole team baby!


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 30, 2010)

Banned for making me go "WTF, how many new pages?" when I came into the thread!


----------



## gameboy13 (May 30, 2010)

Banned for posting WAY too fast.


----------



## haflore (May 30, 2010)

Banned for posting WAY too fast.


----------



## gameboy13 (May 30, 2010)

Banned because I did, and you thought I didn't.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 30, 2010)

Banned for having lightening fast fingers.


----------



## The Catboy (May 30, 2010)

Banned because of this!





(that's me)


----------



## haflore (May 30, 2010)

Banned for having fingers like greased lightning.


----------



## The Pi (May 30, 2010)

Banned because everyone is banned and no one can post anymore.

hahahahahahahaahahahahha


----------



## gameboy13 (May 30, 2010)

Banned for making me have more posts in the EoF than anywhere else.


----------



## The Catboy (May 30, 2010)

Banned


----------



## gameboy13 (May 30, 2010)

Banned for banning an emoticon.


----------



## The Pi (May 30, 2010)

Banned because we are running out of bans


----------



## The Catboy (May 30, 2010)

Banned because you can't ban the cat boy! Only the Buddy Christ can!


----------



## gameboy13 (May 30, 2010)

Banned for saying I can't ban you.


----------



## The Catboy (May 30, 2010)

Banned because I just reversed your ban and made you eat it too!


----------



## gameboy13 (May 30, 2010)

_*MMMMMFFH*_


----------



## The Pi (May 30, 2010)




----------



## gameboy13 (May 30, 2010)

Banned for a picture actually related to the topic in the EoF.


----------



## The Catboy (May 30, 2010)

Banned for not worshiping the Flying Spaghetti monster!


----------



## gameboy13 (May 30, 2010)

Banned because I don't for a reason.


----------



## haflore (May 30, 2010)

Banned for not telling us that reason.


----------



## dark ajax (May 30, 2010)

Baned because i'm hungry right now...


----------



## haflore (May 30, 2010)

Banned because I think everyone is out of bans for the moment.


----------



## The Catboy (May 30, 2010)

Banned because you are out of ideas!


----------



## haflore (May 30, 2010)

Banned because I'm never out of ideas. I trade on always having ideas. If I ran out, I'd be dead.


----------



## The Catboy (May 30, 2010)

Banned because you and I are a lot alike, we should make a banning team!


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 30, 2010)

Banned because you wont include me in your banning team 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (btw the : cry: emoticon is so 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 uwaaah!!)


----------



## The Catboy (May 30, 2010)

Banned for now being included!


----------



## Domination (May 30, 2010)

Banned so I can destroy your lame ban team, you new generation are destroying traditions, good traditions at that. 

CHILDREN SHOULD NOT BE GIVEN POWER!

NEVER!

unless they bribe me.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 30, 2010)

Just when you thought it was safe I show up and you end up banned.


----------



## Domination (May 30, 2010)

Just when you thought you banned me, I return with a counter-ban. You only banned my scapegoat!


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 30, 2010)

Banned for changing your avatar and sig!!
I miss the blackish one


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 30, 2010)

Banned for not knowing about his better avatars!

Also, @everyone: banned cos I need to study for my exams now!


----------



## naglaro00 (May 30, 2010)

^Banned because forum clock is wrong >:[


----------



## Domination (May 30, 2010)

Banned because you are always wrong!



			
				Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> his better avatars



You really liked the dot, eh?


----------



## The Catboy (May 30, 2010)

Banned for metal


----------



## Domination (May 30, 2010)

Banned for gay.


----------



## The Catboy (May 30, 2010)

Banned for mean


----------



## Domination (May 30, 2010)

Banned for weak.


----------



## naglaro00 (May 30, 2010)

^Banned for gay, little and cat NINJA POST


----------



## Domination (May 30, 2010)

Banned for FUCKING SLOW!


----------



## haflore (May 30, 2010)

Banned for being more than just a regular terrorizer!!


----------



## The Catboy (May 30, 2010)

Banned for this


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 30, 2010)

Banned cos I hate 4chan, I visit it once and I was already banned. Seriously.


----------



## naglaro00 (May 30, 2010)

^Banned for getting pwnt fast


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 30, 2010)

Banned for stating the obvious!


----------



## naglaro00 (May 30, 2010)

^Banned for


----------



## ENDscape (May 30, 2010)

Banned because were almost at page 2000


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 30, 2010)

Banned for


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 30, 2010)

Banned for :crepe:


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 30, 2010)

Banned because I used :crepe: when I was speaking to a friend yesterday as a pun to the French.


----------



## MissingNo._ (May 30, 2010)

Banned for knowing french.


----------



## gameboy13 (May 30, 2010)

Banned for not knowing French.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 30, 2010)

Banned because I do know French.


----------



## gameboy13 (May 30, 2010)

Banned because your mom knows french.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 30, 2010)

Banned because she really does.


----------



## gameboy13 (May 30, 2010)

Banned because  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 30, 2010)

Banned because 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## gameboy13 (May 30, 2010)

Banned because 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 30, 2010)

Banned cos someone mentioned :crepe:, which is something I invented months ago! (if not a year already!)


----------



## gameboy13 (May 30, 2010)

Banned because someone should make an emoticon for :crepe:.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 30, 2010)

Banned cos that's a good idea!


----------



## gameboy13 (May 30, 2010)

Banned for good ideas.


_See: :yaykikkoman:_


----------



## Jolan (May 30, 2010)

Banned for all that dialogue.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 30, 2010)

Banned because it would be 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 with a pencil moustache.

EDIT: And a beret.


----------



## gameboy13 (May 30, 2010)

Banned because you have a toilet in your post a good idea, there.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 30, 2010)

Banned cos it would just be


----------



## gameboy13 (May 30, 2010)

Banned for fried objects in your post.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 30, 2010)

Banned for frozen animals in your avatar and signature.


----------



## Jolan (May 30, 2010)

banned for being overly sexual.


----------



## gameboy13 (May 30, 2010)

Banned for that thing in your avatar.


----------



## Jolan (May 30, 2010)

Banned for not knowing who Golbez is.


----------



## gameboy13 (May 30, 2010)

Banned for Golbez in your avatar.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 30, 2010)

Banned for drawing stuff!


----------



## Jolan (May 30, 2010)

Unbanned. *divides by zero*


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 31, 2010)

Banned for doing a temper!


----------



## haflore (May 31, 2010)

Banned for this great year(not 2010).


----------



## gameboy13 (May 31, 2010)

Banned for 2012.


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 31, 2010)

Banned for mentioning numbers


----------



## Domination (May 31, 2010)

Banned for mentioning the word numbers.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 31, 2010)

Banned for giving me the flu electronically.


----------



## Domination (May 31, 2010)

Banned because at least I don't give people cyber gonorrhea like you do.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 31, 2010)

Banned for making it sound like I do that on a constant basis when you know there were only 3 occasions!


----------



## Domination (May 31, 2010)

Banned because for all we know, it could be more than 3 times, the cyber police are even more inefficient than the real life ones.

And also: Who are the 3?


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 31, 2010)

Banned for thinking I would lie about such a thing, surely if I was going to lie I would have denied the whole scenario.

Oh, and your Mum was one of them.


----------



## Domination (May 31, 2010)

Banned because I call my mother mummy, so I dunno which mum you are talking about. Maybe this?


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 31, 2010)

Banned for being a mummys boy!


----------



## Domination (May 31, 2010)

Banned because I love my mummy, nothing to be ashamed of. I love my daddy too.

I just hate my elder bitch(or what you would call a sister)


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 31, 2010)

Banned as you're right, there's nothing wrong with that and more kids should be like that!


----------



## Domination (May 31, 2010)

Banned because I think that will be very wrong for your kids... 

If you ever get to extremely fortunately have them, that is.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 31, 2010)

Banned for thinking I would ever have kids, I would never knowingly bring a life into this hell we call society.


----------



## Domination (May 31, 2010)

Banned because if you don't have children there would never be more men like me in the future(not that any Caucasian man is gonna be smarter than me, but labour is still essential)


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 31, 2010)

Banned because if I had kids then it still wouldn't create men like you, have you learned nothing from genetics!


----------



## Domination (May 31, 2010)

Banned because my ancestors probably raped your's, while your's raped mine too.

So we are very very very distant relatives.

Too but you didn't get much of my ancestors' genes, as seen by your stupidity.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 31, 2010)

Banned for thinking that we live in an alternate dimension where you're actually smarter than me.


----------



## Domination (May 31, 2010)

Banned for mistaking realities. There's only one reality out of the almost infinite number of realities that has you smarter than me, and it ain't this one, for sure.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 31, 2010)

Banned for allowing your over-inflated ego to control your thought process, creating a warped and delusional viewpoint of your actuality.


----------



## Domination (May 31, 2010)

Banned because it's not an overinflated ego, my ego was supposed to be this big because great men have more to boast about. And the viewpoint is not warped if it's my viewpoint, I am always right after all.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 31, 2010)

Banned for not realising there's a difference between being right and being right-wing.


----------



## Domination (May 31, 2010)

Banned because I'm not right wing. I am right.


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 31, 2010)

Banned for being right and_* NOT *_being Wright.


----------



## Domination (May 31, 2010)

Banned because Phoenix Wright is a crappy gam- visual novel.


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 31, 2010)

banned for underestimating ace attorney series! How could you?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Spoiler


----------



## Domination (May 31, 2010)

Banned because I am not "underestimating" it, I *know* it's crappy.

Now gtfo and play with your visual novels, little boy.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 31, 2010)

Banned for being so androgynous that you can't tell the difference between a male and a female.  Twilight fan.


----------



## Domination (May 31, 2010)

Banned for being so stupid you can't sense my intended irony/sarcasm.

You used to be able to do it.

DAVE YOU ARE GETTING OLD!!!!


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 31, 2010)

Banned for not making allowances for the mucus filled thought patterns that currently infect my brain.


----------



## iYoshi- (May 31, 2010)

Banned for not making love to me :C


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 31, 2010)

Banned for not realising that I need cash up front.


----------



## naglaro00 (May 31, 2010)

^Banned for England


----------



## Domination (May 31, 2010)

Banned for not realising you meant "I'm gonna give you compensation up front"

Banned for obstructing my ban with your uninspired and lame ban. Seriously, you should gtfo.


----------



## naglaro00 (May 31, 2010)

^Banned because I won't go away >:[


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 31, 2010)

Banned for getting in my way now!


----------



## Domination (May 31, 2010)

Banned for not abusing your mod powers for the good of the community, you *know* you want to suspend him indefinitely!


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 31, 2010)

Banned for thinking I would abuse my mod powers without any form of monetary compensation.  After all, I'm living in a country over-run by American capitalist influence.


----------



## Domination (May 31, 2010)

Banned for not using the correct term: Imperialist.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 31, 2010)

Banned for being smarter than the average tempbear!


----------



## Jolan (May 31, 2010)

Banned for calling all tempers "bears", when not all of us are furry.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 31, 2010)

Banned for not being a big enough Yogi Bear fan!


----------



## naglaro00 (May 31, 2010)

^Banned because yogi bear is gay


----------



## Domination (May 31, 2010)

Banned because you are yogi bear.


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 31, 2010)

Banned because he is not yogi bear.
YOGIBEAR IS DEAD


----------



## Domination (May 31, 2010)

Banned because you are dead.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (May 31, 2010)

Banned for even posting in here!


----------



## naglaro00 (May 31, 2010)

^Banned for being radioactive


----------



## Toni Plutonij (May 31, 2010)

Banned for using a reason millions already used


----------



## Domination (May 31, 2010)

Banned because:

I HATE TONI!


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 31, 2010)

Banned for speaking poorly of our great leader you traitorous scum!


----------



## Domination (May 31, 2010)

Banned because I can't be traitorous if I any pledged allegiance!


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 31, 2010)

Banned because allegiance is automatic, there is no choice!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (May 31, 2010)

Banned for bringing politics into everything





Dave isn't banned for banning the right guy


----------



## Domination (May 31, 2010)

Banned because it's more of loyalty than politics actually.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (May 31, 2010)

Banned for being loyal to the wrong side in that case!


----------



## Domination (May 31, 2010)

Banned because I can say the same for you! Domination is the way to go!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (May 31, 2010)

Banned as I'm "dominating" more then you


----------



## naglaro00 (May 31, 2010)

^Banned for being a Toni and a Plutonij


----------



## Domination (May 31, 2010)

Banned for snatching my prey, he is neither a "Toni" nor a "Plutonij". But he likes money like a bitch(it's supposed to rhyme!)


----------



## iFish (May 31, 2010)

Banned since you are always hating on meh


----------



## Toni Plutonij (May 31, 2010)

Banned as you're here so everybody could grow a hate!


----------



## Domination (May 31, 2010)

Banned because I've realised you are one of the few tempers who have not submitted to my power!


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 31, 2010)

Banned for thinking anybody has submitted to your power!


----------



## gameboy13 (May 31, 2010)

Banned because I will NEVER submit to his power.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (May 31, 2010)

Banned because you have to submit to somebodies power :huh;


----------



## Jolan (May 31, 2010)

Banned cause he lies (give 'im a doggie biscuit and he's yours)


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 31, 2010)

Banned for offering a doggie biscuit when a jammy dodger wins many more hearts.


----------



## gameboy13 (May 31, 2010)

Banned for not giving me a doggy biscuit.


----------



## Jolan (May 31, 2010)

*stuffs a doggie biscuit* Banned for trying to post with a full mouth.


----------



## gameboy13 (May 31, 2010)

_*mmmmmmph?*_


----------



## Toni Plutonij (May 31, 2010)

Banned for failing the game


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 31, 2010)

Banned for thinking this is a game, banning is serious business!


----------



## Domination (May 31, 2010)

Banned because serious business is a game.


----------



## naglaro00 (May 31, 2010)

^Banned for the game


----------



## Toni Plutonij (May 31, 2010)

Banned for having the change of heart!


----------



## Domination (May 31, 2010)

Banned for not liking me.


----------



## gameboy13 (May 31, 2010)

Banned for women.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 31, 2010)

Banned for your secret S Club 7 obsession.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 31, 2010)

Banned for having the flu!


----------



## naglaro00 (May 31, 2010)

^Banned for not having the flu


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 31, 2010)

Banned for giving me the flu!


----------



## haflore (May 31, 2010)

Banned for apple strudle.


----------



## naglaro00 (May 31, 2010)

^Banned for touching your ass


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 31, 2010)

Banned for having your username changed to the cool one again!


----------



## Jolan (May 31, 2010)

Banned for not telling me you could change your username.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 31, 2010)

Banned cos you didn't know!


----------



## naglaro00 (May 31, 2010)

^Banned because I should be sleeping right now


----------



## haflore (May 31, 2010)

Banned because there's no need for sleep! Only games..


----------



## dark ajax (May 31, 2010)

Banned cuz you're not in the mood...


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 31, 2010)

Banned cos you come from a dog, which makes you a turd IIRC.


----------



## naglaro00 (May 31, 2010)

^Banned for making me lol when I should be sleeping because I have to wake up three hours from now


----------



## dark ajax (May 31, 2010)

Banned cuz i failed to understand the part about me being a turd...


----------



## naglaro00 (May 31, 2010)

^Banned because he said that you came from a chihuahua


----------



## MissingNo._ (May 31, 2010)

Banned because you brought your sexy sig back.


----------



## dark ajax (May 31, 2010)

Banned cuz i'd just lol'd when i got the dog part, by the way, not that anyone cares, but the state of chihuahua is south of texas...


----------



## MissingNo._ (May 31, 2010)

Banned because I don't know what you're talking about.
EDIT: Banned because now I do.


----------



## naglaro00 (May 31, 2010)

^Banned because I only have 2 more hours to sleep...

AND I CANT SLEEP


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 31, 2010)

Obvious *ban* is obvious.


----------



## haflore (May 31, 2010)

Subtle *ban* is non-subtle.


----------



## gameboy13 (May 31, 2010)

Banned for subtlety.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 1, 2010)

Banned for being about as subtle as a brick to the face!


----------



## iFish (Jun 1, 2010)

Banned for ignoring me pm!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 1, 2010)

Banned because your PM was just an apology for doing something that I've told you not to do on dozens of occasions so warranted no response.


----------



## iFish (Jun 1, 2010)

Banned becasue i am not sure if i can ever Skype you again


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 1, 2010)

Banned to let you know that you can in a couple of weeks, warnings were issued and ignored so punishments must be dealt!


----------



## iFish (Jun 1, 2010)

Banned because i am thankfull, and DOUBLE BANNED FOR NOT GIVING ME A TIME


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 1, 2010)

Banned for not realising that if you hassle me or question it in any way I'll extend the length of time.


----------



## iFish (Jun 1, 2010)

Banned because now i will stop and not ask you anymor.


----------



## haflore (Jun 1, 2010)

Banned because you forgot the "E" in "anymore."


----------



## iFish (Jun 1, 2010)

Banned because i am insluted


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jun 1, 2010)

banned for being a in*slut*ed


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 1, 2010)

Wait, what are you doing in here.  I banned you already!  Well just for that have this brand new unopened ban.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 1, 2010)

Banned for thinking that my aging drug damaged brain could take anything seriously!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jun 1, 2010)

Banned because _Dave's not here, man!_

*continues beating this dead horse*


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 1, 2010)

Banned because that's incorrect, TrolleyDave owns one of these :


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 1, 2010)

Banned for drug use and posession of drug paraphernalia.


----------



## iFish (Jun 1, 2010)

Banned for having an error in the thingy


----------



## iFish (Jun 1, 2010)

Banned for changing your name again.


----------



## iFish (Jun 1, 2010)

Banned for new feeling sexy all the time


----------



## Domination (Jun 1, 2010)

Banned for horrendous English. Is it really that hard to form a readable sentence?


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jun 1, 2010)

Banned for +2


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 1, 2010)

Banned for +10^100.


----------



## Blazikun (Jun 1, 2010)

banned for being a furry


----------



## naglaro00 (Jun 1, 2010)

^banned for +1/0


----------



## Blazikun (Jun 1, 2010)

banned for being posting 639 things


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 1, 2010)

Banned for indices x 1032.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 1, 2010)

Banned for not knowing the chap has actually posted more, but postcount doesn't increase in EoF, Blogs or Introductions!


----------



## Blazikun (Jun 1, 2010)

banned for being technical


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 1, 2010)

Banned for being TOTALLY RADICAL DUDE!


----------



## iFish (Jun 1, 2010)

Banned for being sexual


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 1, 2010)

Banned for being an 'Apple' fan (iPhone,iPod,iTunes,iPad and now 'iFish')


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 1, 2010)

Banned cos I'm cooler than you.


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 1, 2010)

Banned because you are cooler than me.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 1, 2010)

Banned cos you know it!


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 1, 2010)

Banned because I know I know it.


----------



## EpicJungle (Jun 1, 2010)

Banned because you know that you know you know it.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 1, 2010)

Banned cos I know what you did last summer...


----------



## geoflcl (Jun 2, 2010)

Banned because you failed to mention that what he did last summer involved _you._


----------



## haflore (Jun 2, 2010)

Banned for not mentioning that it also involved_ you_.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 2, 2010)

Banned as a best Nuclear Penguin I've ever seen!


----------



## Porygon-X (Jun 2, 2010)

^banned because EVERYONE HATES CARE BEARS!


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jun 2, 2010)

Banned because ALPHA KENNY BODY


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jun 2, 2010)

banned coz you didnt get it


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 2, 2010)

Banned cause neither did I.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 2, 2010)

Banned cos you're right, if you say it in an un-natural way it does say that!

And double banned for making me feel like my brain is old and dis-functional!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 2, 2010)

Banned because I'm not in denial of anything, that picture was taken last year honest it was.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 2, 2010)

Banned for being a bigot!

Oh and...



Spoiler


----------



## The Pi (Jun 2, 2010)

banned by every scot

And of course


Spoiler


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 2, 2010)

Banned for thinking you can ban me!


----------



## The Pi (Jun 2, 2010)

Banned Cause I Just Did HaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHa


----------



## rolfke (Jun 2, 2010)

Banned for making my avatar look awful with that cool Pi-pie.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 2, 2010)

Banned cos you're from Belgium!

Everyone: banned cos the page number is an awesome song by Crystal Castles!


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 2, 2010)

Banned cos you're telling a mod what to do! Chav!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 2, 2010)

Banned for hating on your own kind!


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 2, 2010)

Banned cos you banned yet another poor chav that thinks I'm an admin!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 2, 2010)

You're so banned your name should be Neverlord Bannedrian!


----------



## Cablephish (Jun 2, 2010)

I'll just ban myself cause I want to have this post on this page number.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 2, 2010)

Banned for threatening me, I'm a wimp don't you know!


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 2, 2010)

Banned for posting you-know-what!



Spoiler



CP



EDIT: banned for editing your post!


----------



## Cablephish (Jun 2, 2010)

Banned myself and Overlord Nadrian because I decided I wanted two posts on this page and this is a once in a lifetime chance.

EDIT: Dammit >


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 2, 2010)

Banned cos you made a new page!


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 2, 2010)

Banned for 1992.


----------



## Cablephish (Jun 2, 2010)

Banned because you helped make this page bigger.


----------



## haflore (Jun 2, 2010)

Banned because we almost have as many pages as the current year!


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 2, 2010)

Banned because the next page is the year I was born!


----------



## Cablephish (Jun 2, 2010)

Banned for being born next page number.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 2, 2010)

Banned cos you seem to have telepathical powers.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 2, 2010)

Banned cos if no one else starts posting in this, I will be able to create page 1993!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 2, 2010)

Banned cos you won't.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 2, 2010)

Banned!


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 2, 2010)

Banned cos now I'm going for starting page 2000, or at least get post #30000.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 2, 2010)

Banned cos the answer is YES and you know it!


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 2, 2010)

Banned cos I'm off now, have to study for my exams, starting tomorrow, till the 18th


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 2, 2010)

Banned cos I'm back now.


----------



## naglaro00 (Jun 2, 2010)

^Banned for being back. That's bad


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 2, 2010)

Banned cos I forgot to say 'I'll be back'

*tries to imitate Terminator voice*


----------



## Domination (Jun 2, 2010)

Banned for not getting to page 1994... Its my birth year so its awesome.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 2, 2010)

Banned cos you're a phone!


----------



## Domination (Jun 2, 2010)

Banned because I'm actually a *smart*phone.


----------



## naglaro00 (Jun 2, 2010)

^Banned because my Treo Smartphone is slow


----------



## Domination (Jun 2, 2010)

Banned for liking your feet so much!


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 2, 2010)

Goddammit, I'm gone from the topic for 3 minutes and you chavs posted the 1994th page already!


----------



## Domination (Jun 2, 2010)

Banned because 15 December 1994 shall be a public holiday in the future, to commemorate a great future world leader.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 2, 2010)

Banned for fucking around.


----------



## Domination (Jun 2, 2010)

Banned because I'm going to sleep.

But there's no naked hawt and pretty Asian girl in my bed.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 2, 2010)

Banned cos that's a lie, can't you see me at all?


----------



## naglaro00 (Jun 2, 2010)

^Banned because I'm blocking his view


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 2, 2010)

Banned cos I didn't notice you, are you wearing Harry Potter's invisibility cape, perhaps?


----------



## haflore (Jun 2, 2010)

Banned because there are to many birthday puns in this thread recently.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 2, 2010)

Banned because there are too many pages in this thread.


----------



## Blazikun (Jun 2, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> Banned because there are too many pages in this thread.


banned because you said "Schmexeh" earlier


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 2, 2010)

Banned because the next page is my birth year!


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 2, 2010)

Banned cos you're all younger than me!


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 2, 2010)

Banned for special places.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 2, 2010)

Banned cos you fap too much.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 3, 2010)

Banned cos that's just gross...


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 3, 2010)

Banned for teh grossness.


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 3, 2010)

Banned for zombies.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 3, 2010)

You are now one of the stars of Dawn of the Banned.


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 3, 2010)

Banned for making me famous.


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 3, 2010)

Banned because I don't go to sleep at 8:30 P.M.


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 3, 2010)

Banned for feeling that way.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jun 3, 2010)

banned for never feeling anything


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 3, 2010)

Banned for being insensitive. _*snrrrk*_


----------



## haflore (Jun 3, 2010)

Banned for being oversensitive.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 3, 2010)

Banned for offering me money for naked pictures, what kind of bloke do you think I am!


----------



## Domination (Jun 3, 2010)

Banned because you are not an asian teenager girl, so you can't be hot, so I don't want to see you attempting to get sexy.


----------



## Domination (Jun 3, 2010)

Banned because I wanna do it too...

Touches my feet like xcdjv does all the time. Why don't I feel sexually satisfied?


----------



## Domination (Jun 3, 2010)

Banned because I touch my feet more than 3 times per hour, I don't know what's so surprising.


----------



## naglaro00 (Jun 3, 2010)

^Banned because I feel attached to gardenias


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 3, 2010)

Banned for attachments.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jun 3, 2010)

Banned for attaching attach to your attach sentence


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 3, 2010)

Banned for making no sense at all.


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 3, 2010)

Banned for overuse of the word "attach"


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 3, 2010)

Banned for being late.


----------



## The Pi (Jun 3, 2010)

Self ban for being slow in banning someone for being slow


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 3, 2010)

Banned for pi pie.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 3, 2010)

Banned for using a ban reason that was invented by a member called Overlord Nadrian!


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 3, 2010)

Banned for mentioning him.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 3, 2010)

Banned for living somewhere.


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 3, 2010)

Banned for living @ home.


----------



## The Pi (Jun 3, 2010)

Banned cause you live on the street


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 3, 2010)

Banned cos inb4pi


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 3, 2010)

Also banned for inb4pi.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jun 3, 2010)

banned because i just wanted to post in this page. it's my birth year.


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 3, 2010)

Banned for being younger than me.


----------



## Blazikun (Jun 3, 2010)

banned for no good reason


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 3, 2010)

Banned cos I'm feeling good...


----------



## Domination (Jun 3, 2010)

Banned because its a new dawn, its a new day, its a new world forrrr meeeeeee~


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 3, 2010)

Banned cos you got the reference!


----------



## Domination (Jun 3, 2010)

Banned cos its one of my favourite songs!


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 3, 2010)

Banned cos we have similar music tastes!


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 3, 2010)

Banned for taste.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 3, 2010)

Banned for kitsch.


----------



## haflore (Jun 3, 2010)

Banned for 1998!


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 3, 2010)

Banned for inb4over1997!


----------



## naglaro00 (Jun 3, 2010)

^Banned for over 9000


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 3, 2010)

Banned for throwing us off the issue at hand by posting a longwinded nonsensical ban that just rambles on and on and on without actually saying anything specific in any kind of way which doesn't relate to you, your ban or anything like that, you know in the kind of way that a politician says lots of words but doesn't actually say anything in particular just goes on and on and on and just keeps spouting out words for the sake of spouting out words in order to just keep going on and on and on.


----------



## iFish (Jun 3, 2010)

Banned for asking me so many questions in my KYT that i have no answers for!!

*Posts merged*

Banned for asking me so many questions in my KYT that i have no answers for!!


----------



## haflore (Jun 3, 2010)

Banned for double-posting.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 3, 2010)

Banned for not increasing his warn level for it!


----------



## iFish (Jun 3, 2010)

Banned because i am using a really shitty school pc :/

Double banned for........


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 3, 2010)

Banned because i have returned!


----------



## The Pi (Jun 3, 2010)

Banned for saying that on a million different threads.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 3, 2010)

Banned because it was only a few


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 3, 2010)

Banned for returning. Wonderful irony, as soon as you return you get to never come back.


----------



## naglaro00 (Jun 3, 2010)

^Banned to speed up the process


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 3, 2010)

Banned because nothing will take the cat boy's spirit down! Well unless he runs out of alcohol, that will bring it down


----------



## naglaro00 (Jun 3, 2010)

^Banned because 109 more posts


----------



## mameks (Jun 3, 2010)

banned for trying to get to 2000


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 3, 2010)

Banned for unwittingly helping.


----------



## naglaro00 (Jun 3, 2010)

^Banned because 6 more


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 3, 2010)

Banned for counting.


----------



## mameks (Jun 3, 2010)

^
^
banned because i know
^ banned 'cause it's close now, who will get it?


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 3, 2010)

Banned because you'll just have to find out.


----------



## naglaro00 (Jun 3, 2010)

^Banned because 2 more


----------



## mameks (Jun 3, 2010)

banned because the suspence is killing me ¬_¬


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 3, 2010)

Banned for still counting.


----------



## naglaro00 (Jun 3, 2010)

^BANNED


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 3, 2010)

Banned for my lateness.


----------



## mameks (Jun 3, 2010)

banned for being a fun sponge, love that phrase..fun sponge.
godfreakin'dammit


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 3, 2010)

Banned because what?


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 3, 2010)

Banned cos you fuckin' chavs stole my 2000th page!


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 3, 2010)

Banned for


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 3, 2010)

Banned for being back!


----------



## mameks (Jun 3, 2010)

Banned for having an angry CAPSLOCK


----------



## mameks (Jun 3, 2010)

banned for doing that twice now ¬_¬


----------



## mameks (Jun 3, 2010)

banned because...well...


----------



## haflore (Jun 3, 2010)

Banned because of Y2K!!

EDIT: Page 2001!!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 3, 2010)

Banned for Space Odyssey...ing.


----------



## haflore (Jun 3, 2010)

Banned for Blue Screen...ing.


----------



## playallday (Jun 3, 2010)

.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 3, 2010)

Banned because it can be, 2010, flip the 1 and 0, 2001!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 3, 2010)

Banned because 2010 minus 1 is 2001...in binary.






BUT THEN WHY IS THERE A TWO?


----------



## MissingNo._ (Jun 3, 2010)

Banned because 2010 minus 9 is 2009... in the real world.


----------



## haflore (Jun 3, 2010)

Banned because our definitions of "the real world" are very different.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 3, 2010)

All of you should get a permaban, I wanted to have that 2000th page and 30000th post!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 4, 2010)

Banned for coveting.


----------



## haflore (Jun 4, 2010)

Banned because I still manged to get post# 30001!! :yaygbatemp:


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 4, 2010)

Banned because I wanted that


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 4, 2010)

Banned cos yourmum


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 4, 2010)

Banned because haflore got #30001 and #30011.


----------



## haflore (Jun 4, 2010)

Banned because you're right, I did! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I smell a conspiracy..


----------



## BlackDave (Jun 4, 2010)

shlong said:
			
		

> banned because...well...



Banned because no one said anything about the 30,000th post


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 4, 2010)

Banned because you are right!


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jun 4, 2010)

_Banned!_ because he is wrong!


----------



## haflore (Jun 4, 2010)

Banned for not capitalizing the "B" in "because."


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 4, 2010)

Banned for pointing out things!


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 4, 2010)

Banned cos I'm still angry.


----------



## mameks (Jun 4, 2010)

Banned 'cos I got #30.000


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 4, 2010)

Banned because I hate you.


----------



## lolzed (Jun 4, 2010)

gameboy13 said:
			
		

> Banned because I hate you.


banned for being adding 13 after gameboy


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 4, 2010)

You are banned for being a pokemon on the computer and that pokemon not being Lucario!


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jun 4, 2010)

_Banned!_ Because you love Lucario


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 4, 2010)

Banned


----------



## Danny600kill (Jun 4, 2010)

Banned for playing RE


----------



## Domination (Jun 4, 2010)

Banned because aishiteru.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 4, 2010)

Banned cos all of a sudden this thread has 1002 pages!


----------



## haflore (Jun 4, 2010)

Banned for thinking you're cooler than Domination!


----------



## mameks (Jun 4, 2010)

Banned for being an addict.


----------



## haflore (Jun 4, 2010)

Banned for not helping.


----------



## mameks (Jun 4, 2010)

Banned because you have a point


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 4, 2010)

Banned for 2003.


----------



## iYungKdot (Jun 4, 2010)

Banned For Being Racist


----------



## mameks (Jun 4, 2010)

Banned for errmmm, whut?


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 4, 2010)

iYungKdot said:
			
		

> Banned For Being Racist


Banned because that's *R4*cist, not racist.

I don't like R4.


----------



## mameks (Jun 4, 2010)

banned because i'm too much of a cheapskate to buy a supercarddstwo


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 4, 2010)

Banned cos I just walked past a guy in the street that looked a lot like Veho.


----------



## mameks (Jun 4, 2010)

Banned because that's scary.
also, for xcdjy:- 



Spoiler


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 4, 2010)

Banned for 2004!


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 4, 2010)

Banned for wanting a PSP.


----------



## mameks (Jun 4, 2010)

Banned for banning


----------



## The Pi (Jun 4, 2010)

Banned for banning a banner


----------



## mameks (Jun 4, 2010)

banned for banning a banner banner


----------



## haflore (Jun 4, 2010)

Banned for going home.


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 5, 2010)

Banned for your mole.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 5, 2010)

Banned cos this crap has nearly 500000 views!


----------



## The Pi (Jun 5, 2010)

Banned for using


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jun 5, 2010)

banned for being more sexual than Overlord. Youre goin crazy


----------



## haflore (Jun 5, 2010)

Banned for Resi4.


----------



## The Pi (Jun 5, 2010)

????


----------



## The Pi (Jun 5, 2010)

Banned for getting horny 
tut tut 

i'm only 3


----------



## haflore (Jun 5, 2010)

Banned..
For great justice!


----------



## MissingNo._ (Jun 5, 2010)

Banned for not letting me make her horny first.


----------



## The Pi (Jun 5, 2010)

banned cuz she's a guy


----------



## lolzed (Jun 5, 2010)

banned for having a hot girl in sig


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jun 5, 2010)

Banned for having a .gif avatar


----------



## Nobunaga (Jun 5, 2010)

Banned for saying Banned


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jun 5, 2010)

Banned for being biased


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 5, 2010)

Banned for 2005.


----------



## The Pi (Jun 5, 2010)

perma-banned


----------



## mameks (Jun 5, 2010)

Banned for being a cream-pie


----------



## The Pi (Jun 5, 2010)

Banned for the sexual term
(I'm a pi-pie BTW)


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 5, 2010)

Banned for 2006!


----------



## The Pi (Jun 5, 2010)

Banned for counting


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 5, 2010)

Banned for editing.


----------



## The Pi (Jun 5, 2010)

Banned for not knowing firefox messed up


----------



## mameks (Jun 5, 2010)

banned for using code ¬_¬


----------



## haflore (Jun 5, 2010)

Banned because shlong know _your_ password.


----------



## naglaro00 (Jun 5, 2010)

Spoiler



CODE

You are


thru


----------



## haflore (Jun 5, 2010)

Banned because I need to test something.


----------



## mameks (Jun 5, 2010)

Banned 'cos I did that last night


----------



## haflore (Jun 5, 2010)

Banned because someone tried to post ROMs here.


----------



## mameks (Jun 5, 2010)

banned because they're an idiot


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 5, 2010)

banned for combusken


----------



## mameks (Jun 5, 2010)

banned because 2007


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 5, 2010)

banned because it is 2010.


----------



## haflore (Jun 5, 2010)

Banned because there are just three pages left!


----------



## mameks (Jun 5, 2010)

banned because your sig is FIRIN' ITS LAZORRRR :@


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 5, 2010)

banned for italy!!!


----------



## mameks (Jun 5, 2010)

Banned for robo-dinosaur-laser rage


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 5, 2010)

Banned for 2007!


----------



## mameks (Jun 5, 2010)

banned because 





			
				shlong said:
			
		

> banned because 2007


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 5, 2010)

Banned because I did already read that post before I posted.


----------



## mameks (Jun 5, 2010)

Banned because i want to buy just a player pin off eBay, but the only sellers are selling them with other stuff...


----------



## Deleted-167431 (Jun 5, 2010)

Banned for having slow internet.


----------



## mameks (Jun 5, 2010)

Banned because I found a pin-selling site, and now have my own player pin =D


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 5, 2010)

Banned for pins.


----------



## naglaro00 (Jun 5, 2010)

^Banned for "pins"


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 5, 2010)

Banned for ^.


----------



## The Pi (Jun 5, 2010)

bANNED FOR 2008


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 5, 2010)

Banned for the red.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 5, 2010)

Banned for 2008!


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 5, 2010)

The Pi said:
			
		

> bANNED FOR 2008
> 
> 
> QUOTE(ProtoKun7 @ Jun 5 2010, 03:53 PM) Banned for 2008!


Banned because I see what you did there.


----------



## MissingNo._ (Jun 5, 2010)

Banned for making me think that you said "Banned for seeing fim hap to a rot hedhead."


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 6, 2010)

banned because
i'm tired.


----------



## Domination (Jun 6, 2010)

BANNED BECAUSE YOU ARE FAT!


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 6, 2010)

banned because i'm really skinny.

not fat, like you, ya bum!


----------



## Domination (Jun 6, 2010)

Banned because I'm actually really fat!


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 6, 2010)

^banned because i'm right!!!
mwahahahaha!!!


----------



## Thoob (Jun 6, 2010)

Banned for changing your name but not changing it in your sig.


----------



## Minox (Jun 6, 2010)

Banned for finding a clue!


----------



## Domination (Jun 6, 2010)

Banned because it's all wrong! We should be in 2010 and not 2009! It's a paradox! Someone fix us!


----------



## mameks (Jun 6, 2010)

Banned for dominating instead of domonating


----------



## Domination (Jun 6, 2010)

Banned because Domo is overrated. Dommy is where the great fun is at!


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 6, 2010)

banned for making me think
you collect and hide porn.


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 6, 2010)

Banned for flash.


----------



## Domination (Jun 6, 2010)

Banned for deviantart


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 6, 2010)

banned for being a superterrorizer......


----------



## The Pi (Jun 6, 2010)

Banned for existing


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 6, 2010)

banned for nonexistence.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 6, 2010)

Banned for 2009!


----------



## MissingNo._ (Jun 6, 2010)

Banned for talking to something that's nonexisting.


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 6, 2010)

banned for being from brentwood, california!


----------



## haflore (Jun 6, 2010)

Banned because we have made it to 2010!


----------



## mameks (Jun 6, 2010)

banned for happy new page!


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 6, 2010)

Banned cos we're actually still in 1005.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 6, 2010)

Banned for 2010!


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 6, 2010)

banned because the world will
end in 2012....


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 6, 2010)

Banned because that's still a LOOOONG way to go (1007 pages)


----------



## haflore (Jun 6, 2010)

Banned because..Mods! Lock this! Before we start seeing into the future!


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 6, 2010)

Banned cos you're an infiltrator!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 6, 2010)

Selfban for getting the last post on 2010!!!


----------



## haflore (Jun 6, 2010)

Banned because you didn't.


----------



## haflore (Jun 6, 2010)

Banned in anticipation of the new year/page.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jun 6, 2010)

Banned for being in the page 2010


----------



## mameks (Jun 6, 2010)

banned for post  #30149


----------



## haflore (Jun 6, 2010)

Banned from the future!


----------



## mameks (Jun 6, 2010)

Banned for having hope


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jun 6, 2010)

Banned for getting near 2012!


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 6, 2010)

Banned because we're at 1006! How is that anywhere near 2012? It's only half of it!


----------



## haflore (Jun 6, 2010)

Banned because we're actually at 1005.5. -_-'


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 6, 2010)

Banned because it clearly says 1006 on the bottom of my page...


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 6, 2010)

Banned for making us nearer to the apocalypse!!!


----------



## haflore (Jun 6, 2010)

Banned because I'm doin' it too.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 6, 2010)

Banned because WHAAA-?


----------



## haflore (Jun 6, 2010)

Banned 'cuz it ain't no surprise, check out my Red Eyes!
(Nyeh, Nyeh, Nyeh, Nyeh!)


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 6, 2010)

Banned cos I have heard that before but don't know where!


----------



## haflore (Jun 6, 2010)

Banned because you can't beat my! Can't beat my! No, you can't beat my Brooklyn Rage!


Spoiler: Ain't no surprise! Check out this embed!


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 6, 2010)

Banned because I distinctly hate that parody! The original is MUCH better!


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 6, 2010)

Baaa~


----------



## haflore (Jun 6, 2010)

Banned for the End of the World.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 6, 2010)

Banned for Noah!


----------



## The Pi (Jun 6, 2010)

Banned


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 6, 2010)

Banned cos I noticed you joined the GBAtemp Facebook group!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 6, 2010)

haflore said:
			
		

> Banned because you didn't.


Banned for interception!

And Banned for 2012!


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 6, 2010)

Banned cos WHO THE HELL IS OVERLORD NADRIAN!


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 6, 2010)

Banned for PM'ing an admin!


----------



## KataNoob (Jun 7, 2010)

Banned for no reason what so ever.

- Using skill "ban reflection"
- 20 MP used
- I am now immune to bans, anyone who tries to ban me will ban himself instead of me.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 7, 2010)

Banned for 'Noob' in name


----------



## iYoshi- (Jun 7, 2010)

Banned cos of your annoying username


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jun 7, 2010)

banned cos of your annoying avatar


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 7, 2010)

banned for not being a box


----------



## lolzed (Jun 7, 2010)

banned for having hot girl
banned for living through 2012


----------



## Minox (Jun 7, 2010)

Banned because you're in deep need of a time machine.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jun 7, 2010)

banned for having a sad avatar


----------



## mameks (Jun 7, 2010)

Banned because I believe i can see the Future


----------



## Minox (Jun 7, 2010)

Banned because I believe I can see the past.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 7, 2010)

Spoiler: Banned 'cos i can see the present


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 7, 2010)

Spoiler: A Gay Little Cat Boy Says...


----------



## Minox (Jun 7, 2010)

Banned for even suggesting such a thing, there'll be no need for cat boys when the great chicken apocalypse occurs.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 7, 2010)

Banned because cat boys eat chicken!


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 7, 2010)

Banned because this furry likes beef!


----------



## Minox (Jun 7, 2010)

Banned because in Soviet Russia beef eats furries!


----------



## haflore (Jun 7, 2010)

Banned for going green.


----------



## rockyXstarr (Jun 7, 2010)

Banned for not being Green already!


----------



## Minox (Jun 7, 2010)

Banned for making an awesome decision on where to put your first post


----------



## haflore (Jun 7, 2010)

Banned because it really was a good choice!


----------



## rockyXstarr (Jun 7, 2010)

Banned because....just Banned!

Thanks for the welcome!


----------



## The Pi (Jun 7, 2010)

You are banned 
goodbye


----------



## naglaro00 (Jun 7, 2010)

^Banned because his name isnt "banned"


----------



## rockyXstarr (Jun 7, 2010)

Banned for defending my name without a hall pass


----------



## haflore (Jun 7, 2010)

Hello, welcome to GBAtemp.net!! 
I hope you enjoy your time with us.

Banned because you didn't make an intro thread, so I wasn't able to do this!



Spoiler: The List




The following is a short, and incomplete, list of members whom I like.
This list has since mutated into a kind of guideline for newcomers, and a novelty for members who've been here a while. 
There is a very good reason I'm not on this list.
(tl;dr: Pay it no mind)

All the Moderators/Staff/Former Staff/Administrators. 
(Especially TrolleyDave, Vulpes Abnocto, Gaydrian, and granville.)

ProtoKun7!
A Gay Little Cat Boy!
Rockstar!
DarkWay!
Davess!
Overlord Nadrian!
Dark Blade!
shinkukage09!
arecus2000!
ifish!
Demonbart!
SoulSnatcher!
KingVamp!
Prowler485!

And..
LelouchVII!!!





			
				Prowler485 said:
			
		

> *Welcome to GBAtemp! rockyXstarr*
> Hope you have fun
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 7, 2010)

Banned for posting "The List" in the EoF.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 7, 2010)

Banned because I suspect he's a dupe.


----------



## naglaro00 (Jun 7, 2010)

^Banned because I have to sleep now


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 7, 2010)

Banned cos you added me on Facebook!


----------



## Minox (Jun 7, 2010)

Banned because it's a trap!


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 7, 2010)

Banned because you're a lie!


----------



## The Pi (Jun 7, 2010)

Banned for sexy modelling


----------



## mameks (Jun 7, 2010)

banned for being circular and having 360 posts


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 7, 2010)

Banned because


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 7, 2010)

Banned for reading.


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 7, 2010)

Banned for text.


----------



## mameks (Jun 7, 2010)

Banned for 2015


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 7, 2010)

Banned for 3.141592654.


----------



## mameks (Jun 7, 2010)

Banned for 3.141592653589793238462643383279502884197169399375105820974944592307816406286208
98628034825342117067982148086513282306647093844609550582231725359408128481117450
84102701938521105559644622948954930381964428810975665933446128475648233786783165
71201909145648566923460348610454326648213393607260249141273724587006606315588174
81520920962829254091715364367892590360011330530548820466521384146951941511609433
57270365759591953092186117381932611793105118548074462379962749567351885752724891
27938183011949129833673362440656643086021394946395224737190702179860943702770539
17176293176752384674818467669405132000568127145263560827785771342757789609173637
78721468440901224953430146549585371050792279689258923542019956112129021960864034
18159813629774771309960518707211349999998372978049951059731732816096318595024459
55346908302642522308253344685035261931188171010003137838752886587533208381420617
77669147303598253490428755468731159562863882353787593751957781857780532171226806
13001927876611195909216420198938095257201065485863278865936153381827968230301952
35301852968995773622599413891249721775283479131515574857242454150695950829533116
61727855889075098381754637464939319255060400927701671139009848824012858361603563
07660104710181942955596198946767837449448255379774726847104047534646208046684259
69491293313677028989152104752162056966024058038150193511253382430035587640247496
73263914199272604269922796782354781636009341721641219924586315030286182974555706
49838505494588586926995690927210797509302955321165344987202755960236480665499119
81834797753566369807426542527862551818417574672890977772793800081647060016145249
92173217214772350141441973568548161361157352552133475741849468438523323907394143
34547762416862518983569485562099219222184272550254256887671790494601653466804988
27232791786085784383827967976681454100953883786360950680064225125205117392984896
84128488626945604241965285022210661186306744278622039194945047123713786960956364
71917287467764657573962413890865832645995813390478027590099465764078951269468398
52595709825822620522489407726719478268482601476990902640136394437455305068203496
52451749399651431429809190659250937221696461515709858387410597885959772975498930
61753928468138268683868942774155991855925245953959431049972524680845987273644695
48653836736222626099124608051243884390451244136549762780797715691435997700129616
89441694868555848406353422072225828488648158456028506016842739452267467678895252
38522549954666727823986456596116354886230577456498035593634568174324112515076069
79451096596094025228879710893145669136867228748940560101503308617928680920874760
17824938589009714909675985261365549781893129784821682998948722658804857564014270
77555132379641451523746234364542858444795265867821051141354735739523113427166102
35969536231442952484937187110145765403590279934403742007310578539062198387447808
78489683321445713868751943506430218453191048481005370614680674919278191197939952
61419663428754440643745123718192179998391015919561814675142691239748940907186494
31961567945208095146550225231603881930142093762137855956638937787083039069792077
46722182562599661501421503068038447734549202605414665925201497442850732518666002
32434088190710486331734649651453905796268561005508106658796998163574736384052571
59102897064140110971206280439039759515677157700420337869936007230558763176359421
73125147120532928191826186125867321579198414848829164470609575270695722091756711
72291098169091528017350671274858322287183520935396572512108357915136988209144421
06751033467110314126711136990865851639831501970165151168517143765761835155650884
09989859982387345528331635507647918535893226185489632132933089857064204675259070
1548141654985946163718027098199430992448895757128289059232332609729


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 7, 2010)

B4nn3d.


----------



## The Pi (Jun 7, 2010)

Banned beacause Pi is the ratio of any circles circumference to its diameter


----------



## mameks (Jun 7, 2010)

Banned because the forum won't let me post one million places of Pi


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 7, 2010)

Banned for shitty spelling


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 7, 2010)

Banned for accusing someone of something you are guilty of yourself.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 7, 2010)

KataNoob said:
			
		

> Banned for no reason what so ever.
> 
> - Using skill "ban reflection"
> - 20 MP used
> ...


Banned for having a similar thought to me.


Spoiler



Whoever you are.


----------



## Minox (Jun 7, 2010)

Banned for trying to ban multiple targets.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 7, 2010)

Banned because I have a multispectral optronic targeting system.


----------



## Uzumakijl (Jun 7, 2010)

Banned due lack of cool bans bro


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 7, 2010)

Banned for profanity and for posting in 2016, which is reminiscent of the CR2016 button cells.


----------



## Minox (Jun 7, 2010)

Banned for BLASPHEMY.


----------



## Brian117 (Jun 8, 2010)

Banned for fucking a mod.


----------



## haflore (Jun 8, 2010)

Banned because this is too weird for words. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Djwixndjjxnjzcsj.
There, that outa do it.


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 8, 2010)

Died for unnecessary weirdness.


----------



## MissingNo._ (Jun 8, 2010)

Banned because that was a fail.


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 8, 2010)

Banned for unnecessary win.


----------



## Based God (Jun 8, 2010)

banned b/c i said so


----------



## lolzed (Jun 8, 2010)

banned b/c u said so


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 8, 2010)

Retroactive continuity ban.


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 8, 2010)

Banned for retro. :yaynes:


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 8, 2010)

Banned for too much.


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 8, 2010)

Banned for profanity.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 8, 2010)

Banned because for the last 4 days it's felt like someone's been twisting a knife in my gallbladder and I need to take it out on someone!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 8, 2010)

Banned because it's shit (debris) in my gallbladder!


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 8, 2010)

Banned for not asking enough questions in my KYT!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 8, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Banned because for the last 4 days it's felt like someone's been twisting a knife in my gallbladder and I need to take it out on someone!


Banned for taking your gallbladder out on someone.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 8, 2010)

Banned for being like a Fox news reporter (wait, do those 3 words actually go together?) and twisting what people say in order to sensationalise it!


----------



## naglaro00 (Jun 8, 2010)

^Banned for confusing me


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 8, 2010)

Banned for having a fucking history exam tomorrow when a practical fucking exam would probably be preferable.


----------



## MissingNo._ (Jun 8, 2010)

Banned because that's entirely wrong.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 8, 2010)

Banned for missing the joke, I meant a hands on exam about fucking.


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 8, 2010)

banned for hands on exams.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 8, 2010)

Banned for not supporting my political party based on Trolleyism, we plan to offer said practical exams!


----------



## The Pi (Jun 8, 2010)

Banned for not telling us all about "Trolleyism"


----------



## mameks (Jun 8, 2010)

Banned because of the new 'temp logo


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 8, 2010)

Banned cos I have history tomorrow too!


----------



## ChuckBartowski (Jun 8, 2010)

Banned because i had it first.


----------



## MissingNo._ (Jun 8, 2010)

Banned because I'm out of school and you're not.


----------



## Xarsah16 (Jun 8, 2010)

Banned because your user bar link in your sig is dead


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 8, 2010)

Banned for having French text in your profile info!


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 8, 2010)

Banned for starting page 1010!


----------



## The Pi (Jun 8, 2010)

Banned because its page 2019


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 9, 2010)

Banned for wanting :mthrcreep:. YOU WIN. WIN WIN.


----------



## haflore (Jun 9, 2010)

Banned for the sake of argument.


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 9, 2010)

Banned because _*YOU WANT TO FIGHT ABOUT IT?*_


----------



## lolzed (Jun 9, 2010)

banned because *I WANT TO FIGHT ABOUT IT*


----------



## mameks (Jun 9, 2010)

Banned because I wonder how you did in this legendary exam


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 9, 2010)

Banned for being good at your exam.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 9, 2010)

Banned because I did it again


----------



## Jamstruth (Jun 9, 2010)

Banned because you are looking at this hours before I posted it (hooray time difference)


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 9, 2010)

Banned for carrying a weapon around like that


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 9, 2010)

Banned for having post #30286!


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 9, 2010)

banned because you think you're cooler than me.


----------



## Domination (Jun 9, 2010)

Banned because I'm having a semi-bad mood now, for no reason.

Or maybe PMS.

But I'm not a girl.

But maybe I've been wrong all along.

But the hospital says I'm male.

But maybe they were wrong.

But they are proffesionals.

But they could have messed up.

...


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 9, 2010)

banned for actually being a woman.


----------



## Domination (Jun 9, 2010)

Banned because you should get back to the kitchen where you belong. WOMAN.

A classic case of pot calling kettle black. Where I'm the kettle.


----------



## haflore (Jun 9, 2010)

Banned becaus I wanted to be the kettle this time.


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 9, 2010)

banned for complaining!


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 9, 2010)

Banned for complaining about a complaint.


----------



## naglaro00 (Jun 9, 2010)

^Banned because I have classes tomorrow later and I'm still studying


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 9, 2010)

banned for studying!


----------



## Domination (Jun 9, 2010)

Banned because I fucked your dad's wife... 's friend's sister's son... 's best friend's mother's aunt's granddaughter's best friend.


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 9, 2010)

banned because my dad isn't married.


----------



## Domination (Jun 9, 2010)

Banned because then what about your grandfather?


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 9, 2010)

banned because my father's father is dead.


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 9, 2010)

banned becuase he's been dead for almost 30 years....


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 9, 2010)

Banned cos you graduated.


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 9, 2010)

banned because you didn't!


----------



## MissingNo._ (Jun 9, 2010)

lacrymosa967 said:
			
		

> Banned because your user bar link in your sig is dead



Banned because WHAT?!


----------



## The Pi (Jun 9, 2010)

Banned for not banning the proper person>


----------



## mameks (Jun 9, 2010)

Banned because I want to know, can you get a temp(orary) ban?


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 9, 2010)

Banned because


----------



## MissingNo._ (Jun 9, 2010)

Banned because that looks Photoshopped.


----------



## The Pi (Jun 9, 2010)

Banned for truth


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 9, 2010)

Banned for:

age
air
alcohol
aspirin
calcium
ham
honey
eggs
dogs
dieting
soup
being a woman
being a man
bubble bath
food from cans
being black
wearing bras
left-handedness
speedy cars
oestrogen
climate change
baby food
menopause
beef
beer
pizza
pork
cereal
Worcester sauce
childlessness
children
vitamins
bacon
chocolate
retirement
deodorant
Facebook


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 9, 2010)

^ banned for awfulness!


----------



## Jolan (Jun 9, 2010)

Banned because I can't find a HQ version of his avatar, even though I'd really love to see what it reads.


----------



## Minox (Jun 9, 2010)

Banned for being interested in some kind of Metallica-ish related thing.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 9, 2010)

Banned for discriminating against someone based on their musical tastes.


----------



## Terminator02 (Jun 9, 2010)

because I can


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 9, 2010)

Banned because you obviously can't as I'm still here.


----------



## iFish (Jun 10, 2010)

Banned for being a chav 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I am joking, just needed to say this


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 10, 2010)

Banned for not being a chav when us chavs are awesome!


----------



## iFish (Jun 10, 2010)

Banned for not getting a PS3 when you had the money


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 10, 2010)

Banned for thinking I ever had the money to get a PS3, you rich kid.


----------



## iFish (Jun 10, 2010)

Banned because i am not fully rich!!

If i was rich i would have money to buy a game


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 10, 2010)

Banned cos you're richer than me so that makes you a rich kid! lol


----------



## iFish (Jun 10, 2010)

You are just poor :<

Maybe if you stopped buying alcohol and drugs


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 10, 2010)

Banned for being jealous of my party life style, you whippersnapper.


----------



## iFish (Jun 10, 2010)

Banned because i will never do drugs, EVER


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 10, 2010)

banned for doing prescription drugs


----------



## ChuckBartowski (Jun 10, 2010)

Banned for being a hypocrite.


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 10, 2010)

banned for being just a little faster than me.


----------



## ChuckBartowski (Jun 10, 2010)

johncenafan427 said:
			
		

> banned for being just a little faster than me.


Banned for changing his post and looking all smart.


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 10, 2010)

banned because i do look smart.
cuz i am smart!!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 10, 2010)

Banned cos there's a difference between being smart and being a smart-ass!


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 10, 2010)

Banned for being oh-so-right.


----------



## MissingNo._ (Jun 10, 2010)

Banned for using that God-awful term.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 10, 2010)

Banned because
I still can't understand Batman >.


----------



## Domination (Jun 10, 2010)

Banned because I believe everyone should burn in hell.

But hell is just religious fiction.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 10, 2010)

Banned because we can all burn at the center of the earth. There that works


----------



## Domination (Jun 10, 2010)

Banned because we'd be INCINERATED halfway into the ground.


----------



## haflore (Jun 10, 2010)

Banned for Metallica!


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 10, 2010)

banned for penguin.


----------



## Minox (Jun 10, 2010)

Banned for not recognizing a prinny.


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 10, 2010)

banned for expected recognition.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 10, 2010)

Banned for joining today & posting 76 posts so quickly


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 10, 2010)

Banned for thinking today is the tenth of my, what cabbage have you been smoking!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 10, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Banned for thinking today is the tenth of my, what cabbage have you been smoking!


Banned for saying my instead of May.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 10, 2010)

Banned for 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 lol


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 10, 2010)

Banned for throwing a GBASP.


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 10, 2010)

CannonFoddr said:
			
		

> Banned for joining today & posting 76 posts so quickly


banned because i joined a month ago,
not today silly person!!!


----------



## mameks (Jun 10, 2010)

banned for banning silly peeps


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 10, 2010)

banned for sticking up for silly people


----------



## MissingNo._ (Jun 10, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> Banned because
> I still can't understand Batman >.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 10, 2010)

Banned because this isn't a banning buffet, this is a linear banning game!


----------



## DarkRey (Jun 10, 2010)

banned because BANhut offers yuu a banfull ban for the price of 3 bans :/


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 10, 2010)

Banned for bringing capitalism into the socialist based banning game!


----------



## DarkRey (Jun 10, 2010)

banned because i was being tyrannistic ( cant even spell it) XD


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 10, 2010)

Banned in sympathy, cos if that's wrong then I can't spell it either! lol


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 10, 2010)

Banned for spelling it right.


----------



## DarkRey (Jun 10, 2010)

banned for declaring sumthing soo ovbious but at teh same time false!! :/


----------



## ChuckBartowski (Jun 10, 2010)

Banned for being optimus prime.


----------



## mameks (Jun 10, 2010)

meats for being Chuck.
no wait...that's not right...


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 10, 2010)

Banned for CR2025s.

And banned for not banning.


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 10, 2010)

Banned for banning one who did not ban.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 11, 2010)

Banned for not banning enough


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 11, 2010)

Banned for banning one who did not ban enough.


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 11, 2010)

banned for being from somewhere...


----------



## haflore (Jun 11, 2010)

Banned for being from Royal Oak, instead of regular Oak.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 11, 2010)

banned for being prejudice against oaks


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jun 11, 2010)

banned for prejudice..


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 11, 2010)

banned for HA!


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 11, 2010)

Banned for not being over 9000!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 11, 2010)

Banned for being less than or equal to 0.


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 11, 2010)

Banned for being equal to a 250,285 digit prime number.


----------



## naglaro00 (Jun 11, 2010)

^Banned for numbers


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 11, 2010)

Banned for letters.


----------



## haflore (Jun 11, 2010)

Banned for Colours. :mthreep:


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 11, 2010)

Banned for monochrome.


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 11, 2010)

banned for random branches in your sig.


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 11, 2010)

Banned for putting robot dinosaurs who shoot laser beams out of their mouths in your sig.


----------



## haflore (Jun 12, 2010)

Banned for putting a normal dog, who doesn't shootasers from his mouth, in your Sig.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 12, 2010)

Banned for having magic powers


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 12, 2010)

Banned for not(?) having them.


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 12, 2010)

banned for blue eyes!


----------



## alidsl (Jun 12, 2010)

Banned for liking Green Day


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 12, 2010)

Banned for not liking Green Day and being a living banana.


----------



## mameks (Jun 12, 2010)

banned because i liek your new avatar.


----------



## Domination (Jun 12, 2010)

Banned because green day sucks!!!!1111!!!oneeleven1111!!!!


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 12, 2010)

banned for being a hater to
one of the best bands of all time!!


----------



## Domination (Jun 12, 2010)

Banned for saying a good joke!


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 12, 2010)

banned because it's no joke
it's fact.


----------



## Domination (Jun 12, 2010)

Banned for continuing with the joke. It's getting old.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 12, 2010)

Banned cos I want to see Brian unBanned!


----------



## zuron7 (Jun 12, 2010)

Everyne in this topic has been banned for overposting


----------



## mameks (Jun 12, 2010)

banned for multi-banning


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 12, 2010)

banned for everybody being 
green day nazis.


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 12, 2010)

Banned for Nazis.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 12, 2010)

Banned because I hold my statement of wanting Brain unbanned!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 12, 2010)

Banned for wanting Brian117 unbanned!


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 12, 2010)

Banned for NOT wanting Brian unbanned.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 12, 2010)

Banned cos you don't know if what you're saying is true or not!


----------



## Jamstruth (Jun 12, 2010)

BANNED because...uhmm....because.... Because Chuck Norris said so.


----------



## Jolan (Jun 12, 2010)

Banned because he's "gone talkin' to a wall".


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 12, 2010)

Banned cos you're from Bulgaria!


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 12, 2010)

Banned for Belgium!!!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 12, 2010)

Banned for drawing with us in the world cup earlier tonight!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 12, 2010)

Spoiler



Banned for reading this spoiler.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 12, 2010)

Banned for trying to ban me with a spoiler, I'm onto your game matey!


----------



## The Pi (Jun 12, 2010)

Banned cause i just won that game


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 13, 2010)

Banned cos you won nothing, nothing you hear!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 13, 2010)

Banned


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 13, 2010)

Un-banned


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 13, 2010)

Banned damnit!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 13, 2010)

Banned for having a temper tantrum at a temper.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 13, 2010)

Banned cos I don't have temper tantrums, I have "violent episodes"!


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 13, 2010)

Banned for interrupting the cat boy >.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 13, 2010)

Banned cos you have been interrupted.


----------



## Domination (Jun 13, 2010)

Banned cos you have been penetrated.

Not by me.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 13, 2010)

Banned for changing to such a cheesy avatar, the skull looks like one of those cheap one's sold on market stalls to fat gothic looking Twilight watching virgins!


----------



## Domination (Jun 13, 2010)

Banned for insulting Megadeth's mascot, Vic Rattlehead! 

RUST IN PEACE!!! *kills TD*


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 13, 2010)

banned because my sig was removed..


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jun 13, 2010)

banned because what's your sig?


edit: because your gif was too large!


----------



## Domination (Jun 13, 2010)

Banned because I reckon its cos Green Day sucks!

jk, probably cos the animation made it exceed 80kb


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 13, 2010)

banned because i changed it!!!
back to green day!!


----------



## Domination (Jun 13, 2010)

Banned because how big was your original sig?


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 13, 2010)

banned
it was 500x150, the max.
just the gif exceeded the max memory or something.


----------



## Domination (Jun 13, 2010)

Banned for not realising I was talking about size in kilobytes and not the dimensions!


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 13, 2010)

banned because idk what the size was.

just too much....


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 13, 2010)

Banned for not having proper capitalization.


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 13, 2010)

banned for using proper capitalization.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 13, 2010)

Banned for being an American Idiot.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 13, 2010)

Banned for a good pun!


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 13, 2010)

banned for complimenting him.


----------



## Domination (Jun 13, 2010)

Banned for not complimenting him too! It was great!


----------



## alidsl (Jun 13, 2010)

Banned because I too am complimenting him

Jolly good show wot!


----------



## The Pi (Jun 13, 2010)

Banned because i love that quote in your sig

Its genius


----------



## alidsl (Jun 13, 2010)

Banned because that is no grounds to ban someone (please don't notice the irony)

and for the record



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> *Programmer:* _n._
> An ingenious device to turn caffeine into code


----------



## The Pi (Jun 13, 2010)

Banned cause i noticed the irony


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 13, 2010)

banned for noticing the irony.


----------



## The Pi (Jun 13, 2010)

Banned for being late


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 13, 2010)

banned for being early.


----------



## mameks (Jun 13, 2010)

Banned for being so zetta slow


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 13, 2010)

Banned for your energy signature.


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 13, 2010)

banned for advertising a website in your sig.


----------



## alidsl (Jun 13, 2010)

Banned because that's allowed


----------



## mameks (Jun 13, 2010)

banned for ninja bandannas.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 13, 2010)

Banned for your pokeymanz!


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 13, 2010)

Banned for no pokeymanz!


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 13, 2010)

banned for your deviantART.


----------



## alidsl (Jun 13, 2010)

Banned because you like green day


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 13, 2010)

Banned because I'm cooler than you.


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 13, 2010)

banned because i'm de best!!


----------



## alidsl (Jun 13, 2010)

Banned because you joined the latest


----------



## MissingNo._ (Jun 13, 2010)

Banned for making DSTwo plug-ins when really you could just run it like a normal homebrew.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 13, 2010)

Banned for userbars.


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 13, 2010)

banned for an error occuring during the thingy


----------



## alidsl (Jun 13, 2010)

Banned because you have no style


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 13, 2010)

Banned for making the supercard 2 plugin thread


----------



## Jamstruth (Jun 13, 2010)

Banned because sadface catboy is too cute for this forum


----------



## alidsl (Jun 13, 2010)

Banned because yo- OH MY GOD


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 13, 2010)

Banned for not admiring and comforting the sad cat boy


----------



## alidsl (Jun 13, 2010)

Banned because I tried in the JenesisDS thread, I almost cried


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 13, 2010)

Banned for ummm...


----------



## alidsl (Jun 13, 2010)

Banned for using the wifi symbol


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 13, 2010)

Banned for not using one


----------



## Jamstruth (Jun 13, 2010)

alidsl said:
			
		

> Banned because yo- OH MY GOD


Mew? (sorry Catboy, I feel it is appropriate)

Banned for promiscuous use of symbols


----------



## alidsl (Jun 13, 2010)

Banned for using long words


----------



## mameks (Jun 13, 2010)

banned for banning a cat boy nyao~


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 13, 2010)

Banned because alidsl is a banana boy, not a cat boy.

And Jamstruth is banned for reading this thread now.


----------



## mameks (Jun 13, 2010)

banned for mis-reading


			
				shlong said:
			
		

> banned for *banning* a cat boy nyao~


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 13, 2010)

Banned for quoting yourself


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 13, 2010)

Jamstruth said:
			
		

> alidsl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Banned for stealing the cat boy's mew!

@Overlord Nadrian
Also banned for not quoting anyone!


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 14, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> Jamstruth said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Banned because I quoted all of you!!!


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 14, 2010)

gameboy13 said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Banned because I am quoting you!!


----------



## Domination (Jun 14, 2010)

Banned because you are stupid.

Though that's a scientific fact, but I need to reiterate to you time and time again, since you are too retarded to remember that.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 14, 2010)

Banned for being incorrect. The cat boy is not stupid, he is Nolan. Who is this stupid you speak of?


----------



## Domination (Jun 14, 2010)

Banned because you are a stupid Nolan.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 14, 2010)

Banned because yet again, there is no stupid in my name. There is an "N" though


----------



## Domination (Jun 14, 2010)

Banned for bad English, there is an "a" in the sentence, that means it is singular of an object, not a person's name.

But I can't blame you, you are American.

Goddamn yanks.


----------



## Splych (Jun 14, 2010)

BOOM BAN SHOT!


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 14, 2010)

Domination said:
			
		

> Banned for bad English, there is an "a" in the sentence, that means it is singular of an object, not a person's name.
> 
> But I can't blame you, you are American.
> 
> Goddamn yanks.


Banned for not understanding sarcasm


----------



## Domination (Jun 14, 2010)

Banned for not understanding that I'm on my insult-a-goddamn-yank-spree which is full of sarcasm.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 14, 2010)

Banned because I am not a Yank


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 14, 2010)

banned because the New York Yankees rule!!


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jun 14, 2010)

banned because the celtics won!!!


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 14, 2010)

banned because the celtics are a basketball team
the yankees are a baseball team.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jun 14, 2010)

banned because i know that!!
i just wanted to say something about it! duh


----------



## lolzed (Jun 14, 2010)

banned because we all know you didn't know that


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 14, 2010)

Banned because the cat boy is Red Sox fan


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jun 14, 2010)

Banned for supporting Gay Pride.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jun 14, 2010)

banned for not supoorting! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






------------------
i know that the newyork yankees are a baseball team and the nba celtics is a basketball team! i am not dumb


----------



## lolzed (Jun 14, 2010)

banned for being "not dumb"

kekekekeke


----------



## Domination (Jun 14, 2010)

Banned because you are as dumb as him.

Why can't there be more geniuses in the world with IQ higher than Einstein, Edison and a bunch of other great people added together? I only know one: Me.


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 14, 2010)

banned for thinking you are at the level einstein was.


----------



## Domination (Jun 14, 2010)

Banned for not realising I am several levels above Einstein, not at the same level.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 14, 2010)

Banned for bragging to be above the dead guy?!


----------



## lolzed (Jun 14, 2010)

banned all above because inf.0 is a girl


----------



## Domination (Jun 14, 2010)

Banned for the love of fuvk.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 14, 2010)

Banned for fallowing meme.....not that good meme at all actually..


----------



## Domination (Jun 14, 2010)

Banned for calling it a meme, more of a ridiculing of LeloucheVII


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 14, 2010)

Banned as you all using it doesn't feel like ridiculing at all.......so you even fail at that


----------



## Minox (Jun 14, 2010)

Banned cause I felt like banning you.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 14, 2010)

Banned for being so determined to ban me that you've falsely acted nice on boards and helped others just so you would become staff and have ability to ban me!


----------



## lolzed (Jun 14, 2010)

banned because...oh wait I don't think I can ban you


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 14, 2010)

Banned for the lack of confidence.....Everything can be done...only if you really REALLY want it!


----------



## lolzed (Jun 14, 2010)

Banned because you said so 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And because I REALLY want it


----------



## Domination (Jun 14, 2010)

Banned because I can ban you... Just because its this thread's rules, not because I REALLY want it.

I'll take a screen shot of this in case you cheat. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit: Oh wait, I thought you were Toni, then I don't have to take a screen shot after all!


----------



## naglaro00 (Jun 14, 2010)

^Banned for being Domination


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 14, 2010)

Banned if you think Pocky Means Business.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 14, 2010)

Banned because one time when I was kid Batman came out and kicked some bad guy, then dumbed my ice cream and didn't buy me a new one!


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 14, 2010)

Banned for the sad cat boy in your sig and avatar.


----------



## Domination (Jun 14, 2010)

Banned for furry.


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 14, 2010)

Banned for not.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 14, 2010)

You are banned for not being a cat boy


----------



## Domination (Jun 14, 2010)

Banned for not being Asian.


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 14, 2010)

banned for not being american.


----------



## Domination (Jun 14, 2010)

Banned because that's a good thing.


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 14, 2010)

Banned for arguing about nationalities.


----------



## mameks (Jun 14, 2010)

banned for scarves


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 14, 2010)

Banned for a low speed.


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 14, 2010)

banned for no speed!


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 14, 2010)

Banned for a low post count!


----------



## mameks (Jun 14, 2010)

banned for 88 posts
edit: damn, you beat me...banned for being a fox


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 14, 2010)

Banned for teh lateness!


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 14, 2010)

banned because the posts don't count in here.
otherwise, i'd have a couple hundred by now!


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 14, 2010)

johncenafan427 said:
			
		

> banned because the posts don't count in here.
> otherwise, i'd have a couple hundred by now!


Banned because you have exactly 195 posts in here.


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 14, 2010)

banned for looking that up!


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 14, 2010)

Banned because it only took 5 seconds!


----------



## mameks (Jun 14, 2010)

banned because how many do i have?


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 14, 2010)

shlong said:
			
		

> banned because how many do i have?


Banned because I don't know, for you are most active in the "NDS - ROM Hacking and Translations" board.


----------



## mameks (Jun 14, 2010)

banned for LOLwhut? really??? XD


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 14, 2010)

shlong said:
			
		

> banned for LOLwhut? really??? XD


Banned because you have 194 posts there.


----------



## Jamstruth (Jun 14, 2010)

Banned because nobody gives a flying fuck.


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 14, 2010)

Banned because he does, for he asked to know.


----------



## mameks (Jun 14, 2010)

banned for being right.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 14, 2010)

Banned on the page number 2036.


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 14, 2010)

Banned for mentioning the page number.


----------



## Blazikun (Jun 14, 2010)

banned for mentioning that some guy has mentioned the page number


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 14, 2010)

Banned for thinking that reason should be enough to carry an action of banning!


----------



## The Pi (Jun 14, 2010)

Banned for banning poor pyrosurfer

you are evil


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 14, 2010)

Banned as that's no news


----------



## The Pi (Jun 14, 2010)

Banned for not knowing poor has three meanings

1.unfortunate < this was the one i used in my last ban
2.broke
3.bad


----------



## alidsl (Jun 14, 2010)

Banned because your pie is not round


----------



## Jamstruth (Jun 14, 2010)

Banned because bananas do not sneak.


----------



## naglaro00 (Jun 14, 2010)

^Banned because imma sleep now after brain damaging study


----------



## Jamstruth (Jun 14, 2010)

Banned cause I just finished all my exams


----------



## mameks (Jun 14, 2010)

banned for yippee!!!


----------



## alidsl (Jun 14, 2010)

Banned because I've got my last one tomorrow


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 14, 2010)

Banned because I'm already done.


----------



## alidsl (Jun 14, 2010)

Banned because it's only maths


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 14, 2010)

Banned for mathematics.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 14, 2010)

Banned because I ain't reading all of those new pages.


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 14, 2010)

Banned for being Proto.


----------



## alidsl (Jun 14, 2010)

Banned because that was lame


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 14, 2010)

Banned because you're mundane.


----------



## alidsl (Jun 14, 2010)

Banned because that was lame


----------



## Blazikun (Jun 14, 2010)

banned because you said that the guy above you was mundane, which is in itself mundane.


----------



## alidsl (Jun 14, 2010)

Banned for being slooooooww


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 14, 2010)

Banned for being on Speeeeeeeeeeeeed


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 14, 2010)

Go Speed Racer! Go Speed Racer, GOOOOOOOO!


----------



## alidsl (Jun 14, 2010)

Banned for not banning anyone.


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 14, 2010)

Banned for originality.


----------



## alidsl (Jun 14, 2010)

Banned for originality.


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 14, 2010)

Banned for originality.


----------



## alidsl (Jun 14, 2010)

Banned for originality.


----------



## The Pi (Jun 14, 2010)

Banned for unoriginality.


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 14, 2010)

Banned for four identical posts above me.


----------



## alidsl (Jun 14, 2010)

Banned for originality.


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 14, 2010)

alidsl said:
			
		

> Banned for originality.


----------



## alidsl (Jun 14, 2010)

gameboy13 said:
			
		

> alidsl said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Banned for originality.


----------



## Jamstruth (Jun 14, 2010)

Banned for boring my avatar


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 14, 2010)

alidsl said:
			
		

> gameboy13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## alidsl (Jun 14, 2010)

gameboy13 said:
			
		

> alidsl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 14, 2010)

alidsl said:
			
		

> gameboy13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## The Pi (Jun 14, 2010)

I will not ban anyone in this post to the people with the "Banned for originality." posts



Spoiler



*FUCKING STOP IT*


----------



## alidsl (Jun 14, 2010)

alidsl said:
			
		

> gameboy13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Blazikun (Jun 14, 2010)

banned for sexually arousing the poor quote boxes


----------



## alidsl (Jun 14, 2010)

Banned because it wasn't sexual and anyway why _wouldn't_ you want to be aroused?


----------



## mameks (Jun 14, 2010)

banned because it's italy 0-1 paraguay at half time...


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 14, 2010)

Banned as it's raining like hell in Africa!


----------



## alidsl (Jun 14, 2010)

Banned because I'm half South African


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 15, 2010)

Banned for not expressing which half, top, bottom, left, front?


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 15, 2010)

Banned for mentioning parts.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 15, 2010)

Banned before Dave makes a move!


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 15, 2010)

Banned for making your move.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 15, 2010)

alidsl said:
			
		

> gameboy13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## General Echidna (Jun 15, 2010)

Banned for using smileys.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 15, 2010)

Banned for daring to ban the cat boy!


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 15, 2010)

Banned because I didn't dare to ban you. I just banned you instead.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 15, 2010)

Banned for accusing me of banning you


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 15, 2010)

banned for being accused of banning someone.


----------



## Frog (Jun 15, 2010)

banned for banning him when he clearly deserves a fair trial!
...damn i'm rusty.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 15, 2010)

Banned for not playing in a while!


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jun 15, 2010)

banned because we are mature! we shouldnt play along!! Lol


----------



## Domination (Jun 15, 2010)

Banned for playing with *censored*.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 15, 2010)

Banned for censorship...


----------



## Paarish (Jun 15, 2010)

banned for being tony


----------



## Domination (Jun 15, 2010)

Banned for being horny.


----------



## mameks (Jun 15, 2010)

banned for dominating


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 15, 2010)

Banned for being dominated.


----------



## Domination (Jun 15, 2010)

Banned for being a  dominatrix.


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 15, 2010)

Banned for being a skull.


----------



## Blazikun (Jun 15, 2010)

banned for posting too much on the EoF


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 15, 2010)

Banned for not posting enough.


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 15, 2010)

banned for being an 
overachiever.


----------



## mameks (Jun 15, 2010)

banned for underachieving.


----------



## alidsl (Jun 15, 2010)

Banned for schlonging


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 16, 2010)

Banned for spamming.


----------



## leetcakes (Jun 16, 2010)

banned for being a furry ball of fox


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 16, 2010)

leetcakes said:
			
		

> banned for being a furry ball of fox


Banned for not being a furry ball of fox.


----------



## ENDscape (Jun 16, 2010)

Banned for quoting


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 16, 2010)

Banned for blinking.


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 16, 2010)

Banned for unnecessary radioactivity.


----------



## Minox (Jun 16, 2010)

Banned for not embracing the radioactive one.


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 16, 2010)

banned for frowning!


----------



## Domination (Jun 16, 2010)

Banned
for
being
an
american
and
for
liking
john
cena
and 
also
liking green
day
.
also
,
i
am
very
evil
!


----------



## mameks (Jun 16, 2010)

bannedforwritingawordperline.


----------



## Domination (Jun 16, 2010)

Banned for 







writing in

w​
h​
it
e


----------



## agentgamma (Jun 16, 2010)

Banned for typing with all the letters seperated


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 16, 2010)

Banned for not using serifs. If the corners of your post start to crack then don't blame me.


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 16, 2010)

Banned for using a different font than the rest of us!!!


----------



## Jamstruth (Jun 16, 2010)

Banned for stifling creativity


----------



## Blazikun (Jun 16, 2010)

banning for being a killjoy.


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 17, 2010)

banned because I clicked here, and it did nothing.


----------



## tijntje_7 (Jun 17, 2010)

Banned because your last number of your name is the same as mine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ;_;


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 17, 2010)

Banned because you joined before me.

Please leave a reply to this post using the 'Add Reply' button.


----------



## The Pi (Jun 17, 2010)

Banned for not loving me


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 17, 2010)

Banned because you haven't finished that DSTWO FAQ yet!


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 17, 2010)

banned for having 21 pages on facebook.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 17, 2010)

Banned cos I bet you can't find them all!


----------



## mameks (Jun 17, 2010)

banned for setting a challenge


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 17, 2010)

Banned because who would want to?


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 17, 2010)

banned because no one would want to.


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 17, 2010)

Banned because everyone would want to! (?)


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 17, 2010)

banned because only you want to.


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 17, 2010)

Banned for random metal that is of the people. And pie. And Pi. And A Gay Little Cat Boy.


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 17, 2010)

banned because i'm not pie, pi, or a gay cat boy.


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 17, 2010)

Banned because I didn't say you were a pie, a pi, or a gay cat boy.


----------



## Jamstruth (Jun 17, 2010)

Banned because there is a lack of variety in the thread


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 17, 2010)

banned for complaining about variety.


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 17, 2010)

Banned because, now that I'm here, there's almost TOO much variety in this thread. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





EDIT: *DARN YOU johncenafan427!!!!*


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 17, 2010)

banned for *DARNING* me.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 17, 2010)

Banned for Scotch Eggs http://www.weebls-stuff.com/songs/Scotch+Egg/


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 17, 2010)

Banned for darning THIS!!!


----------



## Jamstruth (Jun 17, 2010)

Banned because your reason for banning me just ecentuated my point about this thread having little variety. In fact, even this post has next to no variety to it.

Edit: GODDAMMIT SLOW TYPING!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 17, 2010)

Banned for science.

And that Scotch Egg video is hilarious


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 17, 2010)

Banned cos my last exam is tomorrow! (English 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 18, 2010)

banned for belgian waffles!!


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 18, 2010)

Banned for randomicity?


----------



## Paarish (Jun 18, 2010)

Banned for being frustrated


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 18, 2010)

Banned for liking Marluxia!


----------



## Domination (Jun 18, 2010)

Banned for being tg;dl


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 18, 2010)

banned for ;


----------



## Jamstruth (Jun 18, 2010)

Banned due to a deleted post you have subsequently lost all memory of


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 18, 2010)

Banned for deleted posts.


----------



## mameks (Jun 18, 2010)

banned for singing in your post


----------



## mameks (Jun 18, 2010)

banned because yes, yes i did.


----------



## mameks (Jun 18, 2010)

banned for unbanning me, not because i'm ungrateful, but because you broke the rules.


----------



## mameks (Jun 18, 2010)

banned for using something you've already used on me...


----------



## mameks (Jun 18, 2010)

banned 


Spoiler


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 18, 2010)

banned for pokemon.


----------



## Blazikun (Jun 18, 2010)

banned for having a yugioh style card in your profile picture


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 18, 2010)

banned because metallica is awesome.


----------



## mameks (Jun 18, 2010)

banned because he didn't mention metallica, plus yes they are, but over-rated.


----------



## Blazikun (Jun 18, 2010)

banned for dominating the Eof


----------



## mameks (Jun 18, 2010)

banned because i dominate.


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 18, 2010)

banned for bein a lazy sucka!


----------



## Jamstruth (Jun 18, 2010)

Banned because my avatar says so.


----------



## mameks (Jun 18, 2010)

Banned for having a cute avatar


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 18, 2010)

banned for complimenting an avatar.


----------



## mameks (Jun 18, 2010)

Banned for being jealous.


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 18, 2010)

banned cuz i ain't jealous.


----------



## mameks (Jun 18, 2010)

Banned 'cos I waste WAAAAAY too much of my life on here...


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 18, 2010)

banned cuz so do i!!


----------



## mameks (Jun 18, 2010)

BANNED!!!!!!


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 18, 2010)

banned for pink.


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 18, 2010)

Banned for black.


----------



## mameks (Jun 18, 2010)

banned for being a fur ball


----------



## Blazikun (Jun 18, 2010)

banned for being a combusken


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 18, 2010)

Banned for being a scaly.


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 18, 2010)

banned for fur.


----------



## Blazikun (Jun 18, 2010)

banned for not liking furries


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 18, 2010)

Banned for card.

Banned for saying one does not like furries. Underneath, everyone likes furries.


----------



## mameks (Jun 18, 2010)

banned for being slow


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 18, 2010)

banned for being red.


----------



## mameks (Jun 18, 2010)

banned because it's orange and yellow


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 18, 2010)

banned because you have claws.
u are no wolverine!


----------



## mameks (Jun 18, 2010)

banned because i am a pissed of phallic chicken type pokémon.


----------



## Blazikun (Jun 18, 2010)

banned because I have claws under my sheath of fur.


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 18, 2010)

Banned for pokeymanz.


GAAAAAAAAAAAA!


----------



## Blazikun (Jun 18, 2010)

banned for posting too quickly


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 18, 2010)

Banned for having mixed up logic. (No offense.)


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 18, 2010)

banned for having no logic.


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 18, 2010)

Banned for having a lower IQ than me.


----------



## Blazikun (Jun 18, 2010)

banned because you're from from (just because my logic is mixed up)


----------



## mameks (Jun 18, 2010)

banned for thinking you iz cleva...you iz not, youz only fox


----------



## Blazikun (Jun 18, 2010)

banned for mixing up me with gameboy13


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 18, 2010)

banned for correcting his mixup.


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 18, 2010)

Banned because this fox is clever.

Obvious self-ban for being late.


----------



## mameks (Jun 18, 2010)

banned because i was trying to ban gameboy, but i was too slow...


----------



## Blazikun (Jun 18, 2010)

banned because you posted


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 18, 2010)

banned for fastness.


----------



## Blazikun (Jun 18, 2010)

banned for editedness


----------



## mameks (Jun 18, 2010)

banned because of your last post


----------



## Blazikun (Jun 18, 2010)

banned because of blearghhhhhhhhh (generic anti-mixup post)


----------



## mameks (Jun 18, 2010)

b
a
n
n
e
d


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 18, 2010)

b
a
n
n
z
o
r
e
d!!!


----------



## mameks (Jun 18, 2010)

banned 'cos my eyes spaz out when i read that


----------



## Blazikun (Jun 18, 2010)

b
a
n
n
z
a
z
a
z
a
z
a
z
a
r
o
z
z
i
d
i
a
d
e
d
!!!!


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 18, 2010)

Banned for weak eyes.

I'm late! I'm late!!!!


----------



## mameks (Jun 18, 2010)

banned because you are an obvious fake, because gameboy13 died


----------



## Blazikun (Jun 18, 2010)

banned for me not being able to type fast enough, and you guys are posting so frequently I can't write anything without being late


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 18, 2010)

shlong said:
			
		

> banned because you are an obvious fake, because gameboy13 died


I'm stiillll bleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## mameks (Jun 18, 2010)

pyrosurfer said:
			
		

> banned for me not being able to type fast enough, and you guys are posting so frequently I can't write anything without being late


KNOW YOU KNOW HOW I FEEL!!!
^BANNED FOR BEING A BANNER OF PEOPLE


----------



## Blazikun (Jun 18, 2010)

shlong said:
			
		

> pyrosurfer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*BWANNED FOR MAKINK NO SWENSE!!!!1*


----------



## mameks (Jun 18, 2010)

banned for size failing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Posts merged*


----------



## Blazikun (Jun 18, 2010)

banned for emo te crying


----------



## mameks (Jun 18, 2010)

banned 'cos he laughing


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 18, 2010)

Banned for emotions.


----------



## mameks (Jun 18, 2010)

banned for no emoticons


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 18, 2010)

Banned for being a sadistic emotionless axe murderer.


----------



## mameks (Jun 18, 2010)

you found out my secret...for that, for are banned


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 18, 2010)

Banned for secrets.


----------



## mameks (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 18, 2010)

banned for cow!!


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 18, 2010)

Banned for exposed cow udders.

EDIT: Darn you.


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 18, 2010)

banned for darnation!


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 18, 2010)

Banned for nation.


----------



## mameks (Jun 18, 2010)

banned for 'Have I visited this page before today' 'Yes, 4,331 times'...


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 18, 2010)

Banned for over-visiting this page.


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 18, 2010)

banned for overvisiting this page.

Edit:
damn you gameboy13!!


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 18, 2010)

Banned for copying me.


----------



## mameks (Jun 18, 2010)

banned for yeah, i know


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 18, 2010)

Banned for knowing.


----------



## mameks (Jun 18, 2010)

banned for not


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 18, 2010)

banned for being clueless.


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 18, 2010)

Banned because I have a clue.


----------



## mameks (Jun 18, 2010)

banned for blue's clues


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 18, 2010)

Banned for Yellow's Clues.


----------



## mameks (Jun 18, 2010)

banned for banning too many people


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 18, 2010)

Banned for not starting this topic.


----------



## mameks (Jun 18, 2010)

banned for replying in a bumped thread


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 18, 2010)

banned because i gotta go to work soon.


----------



## mameks (Jun 18, 2010)

banned because i don't


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 18, 2010)

banned cuz u suck


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 18, 2010)

Banned because I don't.


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 18, 2010)

banned cuz you're too ignorant to realize you are.


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 18, 2010)

Banned for implying I'm ignorant.


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 18, 2010)

banned cuz it's the stone cold truth!


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 18, 2010)

Banned for cold stones.


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 18, 2010)

banned because i gotta leave for work now.......


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 18, 2010)

Banned because I won't miss you. Maybe...


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 18, 2010)

Banned for wasting space.


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 18, 2010)

Banned for thinking I'm a waste of space.


----------



## mameks (Jun 18, 2010)

banned because i'm going to bed now. night night


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 18, 2010)

Banned because you live in a different time zone.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 18, 2010)

Banned for not living in standard GMT/UTC when not using BST/DST.


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 18, 2010)

Banned for using letters in your post.


----------



## The Pi (Jun 18, 2010)

Banned for not using numbers

01000010 01100001 01101110 01101110 01100101 01100100 00100000 01100110 01101111 01110010 00100000 01101110 01101111 01110100 00100000 01110101 01110011 01101001 01101110 01100111 00100000 01101110 01110101 01101101 01100010 01100101 01110010 01110011


----------



## EpicJungle (Jun 19, 2010)

Banned for using numbers and letter

s


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 19, 2010)

banned for the random 's' just floating around in there.


----------



## mameks (Jun 19, 2010)

banned because


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 19, 2010)

banned for AWNOLD!


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 19, 2010)

Banned cos you said you were off to work!


----------



## Blazikun (Jun 19, 2010)

banned because you said "cos" instead of "because"


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 19, 2010)

Banned cos I say what I want!


----------



## Blazikun (Jun 19, 2010)

banned for being above the law


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 19, 2010)

Banned for mentioning Law.


----------



## The Pi (Jun 19, 2010)

Banned for


----------



## haflore (Jun 19, 2010)

01000010011010010110111001100001011100100111100100100000011000100110000101101110
11011100110010101100100001000010000110100001010010001100110111101110010001000000
00011101110010011001010110000101110100001000000100101001110101011100110111010001
0100101100011011001010010000100100001


----------



## The Pi (Jun 19, 2010)

Banned for incorrect binary 

(It said "binary ban"and then some gibberish)


----------



## Jamstruth (Jun 19, 2010)

BANNED!


----------



## The Pi (Jun 19, 2010)




----------



## Jamstruth (Jun 19, 2010)

Banned for fucking with my eyes...


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 19, 2010)

banned for  using ellipsis ...


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 19, 2010)

banned because i just got home from work. again.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 19, 2010)

banned for ignoring my innocent, little, i-didn't-do-nuthin' post


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 19, 2010)

Banned for something.


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 19, 2010)

Spoiler



banned for nothing.


----------



## TheViolentOne (Jun 19, 2010)

banned for making an avatar of yu-gi-oh card game from yugiohcardmaker.c0m


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 19, 2010)

banned becuase itsTHIS!!!


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 20, 2010)

Counter ban!


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 20, 2010)




----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 20, 2010)

banned for banning someone i wanted to ban.

Metallica is WWWWAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYY better than black sabbath!!!!!


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jun 20, 2010)

!!!!siht gnidaer rof!!!!!DENNAB


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 20, 2010)

banned for typing things backwards.


----------



## basher11 (Jun 20, 2010)

banned for banning people that type backwards


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jun 20, 2010)

banned because you're right!


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 20, 2010)

banned because you're wrong.


----------



## haflore (Jun 20, 2010)

Banned because you're left.


----------



## worlok375 (Jun 20, 2010)

Banned because you're not a whole.


----------



## Domination (Jun 20, 2010)

Banned because you are not the prince, you hobo.


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 20, 2010)

banned for double neck guitar.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jun 20, 2010)

banned because great guitars have double necks!


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 20, 2010)

banned because guitar hero is awesome!!!


----------



## haflore (Jun 20, 2010)

Capitalist ban!


----------



## Domination (Jun 20, 2010)

Communist ban!


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 20, 2010)

blanket ban! I BAN YOU AWL!!


----------



## Domination (Jun 20, 2010)

Banned because who the fuck are you?

20 cents on Nerdii.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 20, 2010)

banned because I'm a furry.


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 20, 2010)

banned for being a furry.


----------



## Domination (Jun 20, 2010)

Banned for being a goddamn American.

No I don't hate America.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 20, 2010)

Banned for not hating America!


----------



## Domination (Jun 20, 2010)

Banned because I don't hate America, I hate the stupid modern Americans.

No offense, but just the stupid ones, not the rest.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 20, 2010)

Banned because it's the fault of America that the stupid modern Americans are like they are hence making it America you should hate.


----------



## Domination (Jun 20, 2010)

Banned because its Christopher Columbus' fault that America even existed, so I should hate you Brits too!


----------



## The Pi (Jun 20, 2010)

Banned cuz it's the english that are the annoying bastards!!!

The scottish rule.


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 20, 2010)

banned for hating on america.


----------



## Domination (Jun 20, 2010)

Banned for insulting the country where modern rock music was born from.

Banned for not hating on your own country!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 20, 2010)

Banned for thinking Christopher Columbus was British you uneducated yob!


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 20, 2010)

banned for christopher columbus.


----------



## Domination (Jun 20, 2010)

@Dave, Banned for telling me the truth. That's one less reason for me to think highly of Britain then.

There wasn't really many from the start.

@theweirdguyabovemewith,

Banned because I WANT TO FUCK YOU IN THE ASS!!!


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 20, 2010)

banned for gayness.


----------



## Domination (Jun 20, 2010)

Banned because actually,


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 20, 2010)

banned for LOL!!


----------



## haflore (Jun 20, 2010)

!!LOL rof dennab


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 20, 2010)

kcus uoy zuc dennab!


----------



## EpicJungle (Jun 20, 2010)

banned cause...


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 20, 2010)

banned because you couldn't come up with a reason to ban me.


----------



## haflore (Jun 20, 2010)

Banned for thinking I suck!


----------



## Blazikun (Jun 20, 2010)

banned for pie


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 20, 2010)

banned because the cake is a lie.


----------



## Jamstruth (Jun 20, 2010)

Banned... cause... you do not....understand...the concept of...DESTRUCITY!!!!


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 20, 2010)

banned Mew?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 20, 2010)

Banned because you're out of order, that ban's out of order... THIS WHOLE THREAD IS OUT OF ORDER!


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 20, 2010)

banned for complaining about order.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 20, 2010)

Banned for ordering my complaining!


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 20, 2010)

may i take your banned order?


----------



## Jamstruth (Jun 20, 2010)

Banned for stealing me and Catboy's "Mew"! (it was a few posts ago BUT STILL!!)


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 20, 2010)

banned for reporting a robbery that never happened!


----------



## ENDscape (Jun 20, 2010)

Banned because it did happen. I was there


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 20, 2010)

banned for being a witness.


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 20, 2010)

Banned for being a witless.


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 20, 2010)

banned for being a nincompoop!


----------



## Paarish (Jun 20, 2010)

banned for using the word "nincompoop"


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 20, 2010)

banned for using the word you banned me for using.


----------



## Terminator02 (Jun 20, 2010)

banned for having an overpowered yugioh card, but i still win


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 20, 2010)




----------



## Terminator02 (Jun 20, 2010)

johncenafan427 said:
			
		

>


-33 attack? so i heal you when i try to hit you? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You are banned for impossible stats on a fake yugioh card


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 20, 2010)

banned because you hurt yourself when you attack!
also, you're next on the banned list.


----------



## Deleted-167431 (Jun 20, 2010)

Banned for having 140 posts.


----------



## The Pi (Jun 20, 2010)

Banned for caring about postcount


----------



## mameks (Jun 20, 2010)

banned for: not caring; taste of london is awesome; i had no internet access for 2 days; I'M BACK!!!!!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 20, 2010)

Banned for having a rude user name, that's just rude that is!


----------



## mameks (Jun 20, 2010)

banned for making me change my siggy..;'(


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 20, 2010)

Banned for your siggy.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 20, 2010)

Banned in the name of ninja edits everywhere!


----------



## The Pi (Jun 20, 2010)

Banned cuz I want to ninja edit.
But you won't let me


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 20, 2010)

Banned for thinking I wouldn't let you ninja edit!


----------



## The Pi (Jun 20, 2010)

Banned for letting me ninja edit.

Ninja edit: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Right here from TrolleyDave!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 20, 2010)

Banned because that's how you do a ninja edit!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 20, 2010)

Five-page skip ban.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 21, 2010)

Banned because this is such a spam thread.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 21, 2010)

Banned because it's not spam, it's constructive nonsense!


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 21, 2010)

Banned because you made me laugh! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Seriously though, most of the posts in this topic aren't even remotely funny because they aren't ever original


----------



## Danny600kill (Jun 21, 2010)

Banned for being a Chav!


----------



## Domination (Jun 21, 2010)

Banned for being British and a Chav!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 21, 2010)

Banned for being the only chav in Singapore, you Brit wannabe!


----------



## Domination (Jun 21, 2010)

Banned for trying to push the blame on me, like you always do.

When will you repent? Should I chant buddhist scriptures?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 21, 2010)

Banned for thinking you know anything about the Buddhist scriptures you bullying capitalist tyrant!


----------



## Domination (Jun 21, 2010)

Banned for forgetting I grew up in a self-proclaimed Buddhist family!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 21, 2010)

Banned for thinking self=proclaimed is the same as actuality.  You proclaim your greatness every moment of every day, but that's not an actuality.


----------



## Domination (Jun 21, 2010)

Banned because when I say "self-proclaimed", I mean they proclaim it while registering for identification.

They are officially buddhist. I want to become agnostic some day.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 21, 2010)

Ok then, banned for besting me with your comment about your parents being registered Buddhists!


----------



## Domination (Jun 21, 2010)

Banned for being a big fat sore loser! 

I've never seen a bigger sore loser than you.

NEVER!






Well, maybe except me.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 21, 2010)

Banned for being said bigger sore loser!


----------



## Domination (Jun 21, 2010)

Banned for not noticing the word "maybe".

So it's more likely than not that you are the biggest sore loser!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 21, 2010)

Banned for trying to cover up the size of the soreness you suffer when you lose!


----------



## Domination (Jun 21, 2010)

Banned for trying to cover up that big sore you have on your penis.

It's alright, STD was inevitable for you.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 21, 2010)

Banned for calling my little buddy an STD!


----------



## Domination (Jun 21, 2010)

Banned for admitting it is little! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Self-pwn.


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 21, 2010)

banned for self pwnage.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 21, 2010)

Banned for implying that I was talking about my penis when in actual fact I was talking about the unnatural growth just at the end of it.


----------



## Domination (Jun 21, 2010)

Banned because I believe that unnatural growth is called the "penis tip".


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 21, 2010)

Banned for thinking I can't tell the difference between my rather hefty purple bulbuous tip and the green kind of fungus like growth living on said hefty purple bulbuous tip.


----------



## Domination (Jun 21, 2010)

Banned for not realising that green kind of fungus is part of the tip. Your penis is deformed.


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 21, 2010)

banned for talking about male genitalia.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 21, 2010)

Banned for touching random male genitalia while out shopping the other day.


----------



## Domination (Jun 21, 2010)

Banned for speaking like you don't do that every night.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 21, 2010)

Banned for thinking I touch male genitalia, I actually cup it for that full feeling of satisfaction.


----------



## Domination (Jun 21, 2010)

Banned because I'm talking about random male genitalia.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 21, 2010)

That's what I was talking about as well, banned for not understanding that.


----------



## Domination (Jun 21, 2010)

Banned for telling me you cup random male genitalia.

This is an open forum, spare a thought for the children!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 21, 2010)

I would never cup a childs testicles, that's just wrong.  Banned for asking me to do such a horrid thing, spare a thought for the children indeed.


----------



## Domination (Jun 21, 2010)

Banned because I think we should diverge a little from all this male genitalia talk...

I mean males talking about male genitalia, especially about touching and cupping... Wrong. So very wrong.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 21, 2010)

Banned for being the one who started said conversation!


----------



## Domination (Jun 21, 2010)

Banned for being the one who joined in the conversation! It takes two hands to clap!

Let's talk about females.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 21, 2010)

That's cool by me guvnor!  But I'll ban you if you bring up Lady GaGa, in fact no, I'm gonna ban you anyway for no other reason than I don't like the look of you, you look shifty and shady.


----------



## Domination (Jun 21, 2010)

Banned for "I don't the like of you". 

Awww, you should get back to the kitchen.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 21, 2010)

Banned for pointing out an error in my text that doesn't actually exist, that's libel!


----------



## Domination (Jun 21, 2010)

Banned because I actually took a screenshot. 

I may have an IQ of 50 but I'm not THAT stupid.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 21, 2010)

Banned for thinking anyone would believe your photshopped screenshot with my outstanding reputation.


----------



## Domination (Jun 21, 2010)

Banned because people would know it's not my photshopped image.

I mean, I don't even have photoshop and I use Paint.net. Also, I'm terrible at using it, as can be seen from my terrible avatars, so I doubt people would think i photoshopped it.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 21, 2010)

Banned for thinking anybody would believe that pitiful excuse you just gave! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(And Paint.net is awesome, it's what I use!  A few bugs but overall a decent and free paint app!)


----------



## Domination (Jun 21, 2010)

Banned for calling Paint.net "decent". IT'S GODAMNED FUCKING AWESOME


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 21, 2010)

banned for swear words.


----------



## Domination (Jun 21, 2010)

Banned because you are one of those conformist who think "fuck" is a bad word. English words are created for a reason, and fuck is in no way a bad word. It's just been put in bad light by the general public.


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 21, 2010)

banned because i agree.
a word is a word.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 21, 2010)

Banned for spreading false information, sometimes a word is a vegetable.


----------



## Domination (Jun 21, 2010)

Banned because vegetable is a word.


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 21, 2010)

banned because beans are vegetables.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 21, 2010)

Banned because tomatoes are vegetables, too.


----------



## Domination (Jun 21, 2010)

Banned because I'll make sure Nate becomes a vegetable too.


----------



## The Pi (Jun 21, 2010)

Banned because he is already a fruit cake.


----------



## naglaro00 (Jun 21, 2010)

^Banned because I like fruit cake


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 21, 2010)

banned because fruit cake is nasty.


----------



## mameks (Jun 21, 2010)

banned for being wrong.


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 21, 2010)

banned cuz i'm right!


----------



## mameks (Jun 21, 2010)

shlong said:
			
		

> banned for being wrong.


----------



## haflore (Jun 21, 2010)

Banned for being left.


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 21, 2010)

banned for being west.


----------



## mameks (Jun 21, 2010)

banned because you can't deny this cake is tasty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




also, _THE_ cake is a fruit cake


----------



## EpicJungle (Jun 22, 2010)

Banned for giving info on the cake

l


----------



## haflore (Jun 22, 2010)

Just ban.


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 22, 2010)

banned
For..
Great..
Justice!


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 22, 2010)

Banned! Justice? What Justice?


----------



## haflore (Jun 22, 2010)

Banned in the name of Apollo!


----------



## Minox (Jun 22, 2010)

Banned just for the hell of it.


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 22, 2010)

banned for.....


----------



## Terminator02 (Jun 22, 2010)

Banned for not finishing your sentences


----------



## haflore (Jun 22, 2010)

Banned for not punctuating yours!


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 22, 2010)

banned because i have college orientation in the morning.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 22, 2010)

Banned for being upside-down and needing orientation.


----------



## Terminator02 (Jun 22, 2010)

Banned for that pun that almost made me chuckle.


----------



## mameks (Jun 22, 2010)

banned because my shoes broke!!! D=
also banned for not having any pancake mix


----------



## haflore (Jun 22, 2010)

Banned because..hang on a sec..How the ** could you break a shoe?!?


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 22, 2010)

Banned because I can't figure out which swear word '**' is.


----------



## mameks (Jun 22, 2010)

banned for being perplexed.


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 22, 2010)

banned for being a nerd.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 22, 2010)

Banned for creating a topic in the wrong section!


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 22, 2010)

banned cuz i didn't make this topic.


----------



## Domination (Jun 23, 2010)

Banned because he wasn't talking about this topic, obviously.


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 23, 2010)

banned cuz it wasn't obvious.


----------



## Domination (Jun 23, 2010)

Banned because it's obvious as daylight. Obviously he posted in this topic long enough to know it wasn't created by you, he would be banning DarkAura if he wanted to say that. Plus, this topic is in the right section.

I don't think thinking costs money.


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 23, 2010)

banned for not thinking thinking costs money.

it does, depending on what you are thinking.


----------



## Domination (Jun 23, 2010)

Banned for that outrageous lie. C'mon, I mean America may be extremely capitalist, but the rest of the world is not.


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 23, 2010)

banned for calling USA capitalist.

it's already obvious, no need to point that out.


----------



## Domination (Jun 23, 2010)

Banned because I'm stating a reason, not pointing something out.

And you forgot the adjective *extremely*.


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 23, 2010)

banned for taking things to the EXTREME!!


----------



## Domination (Jun 23, 2010)

Banned because I'm just stating the obvious.

Americans love money more than their own children.


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 23, 2010)

banned because $$ makes the world go round!

Yes, that is the American attitude!


----------



## Domination (Jun 23, 2010)

Banned because Americans are famous for bimbos and tasteless talent shows as well.

That's 3 main things that make up the American framework. Money, bimbos, and lousy television shows.


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 23, 2010)

banned because not all american shows are that bad.

just anything on MTV, Bravo,  ESPN, ESPN2, ESPN Classic.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 23, 2010)

Banned for getting in the way of my superb ban!


----------



## Domination (Jun 23, 2010)

Banned for not banning him with witty British humour.


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 23, 2010)

banned for telling him how to ban me


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 23, 2010)

Banned because you can't ban a regular American with witty British humour anyway, it goes straight over their head unless it's Little Britain style humour.


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 23, 2010)

banned because I'm more than a regular American!

I'm a super American!!!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 23, 2010)

Banned for being fat, lazy, ignorant, greedy, uneducated, self-centred, egotistical and a member of the Chicago School of Economics.


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 23, 2010)

banned because i'm not fat, ignorant, greedy, uneducated, self centered, egotistical, or a member of Chicago School of Economics.

I am lazy though.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 23, 2010)

Well then you're not a super American then are you!  You're just a regular old American.  Banned for lying about being a super American.


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 23, 2010)

banned for being an America hater.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 23, 2010)

Banned for not being one!


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 23, 2010)

banned because I live in America 
and I don't hate that!

PROUD AMERICAN!!!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 23, 2010)

Banned for getting so touchy about it!


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 23, 2010)

banned for not supporting your country.


----------



## Domination (Jun 23, 2010)

Banned for supporting the 50 independent states in the continent of North America.


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 23, 2010)

banned because only 49 states are attached to North America.

Hawaii is part of it, but not attached.


----------



## Domination (Jun 23, 2010)

Banned because you get my point.

Never bothered studying American geography. I mean, it must be pretty confusing if Christopher Columbus ended up there instead of India.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 23, 2010)

Banned for such a genius comeback!


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 23, 2010)

banned for being communists.


----------



## Domination (Jun 23, 2010)

Banned because I'm capitalist, just not American capitalist. That makes me better than you.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 23, 2010)

Banned for for beating me to the punch!


----------



## Domination (Jun 23, 2010)

Banned for saying America needs propaganda, more like, they need intelligence.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 23, 2010)

Banned for responding to ban I just made before I edited it!


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 23, 2010)

banned because america needs to clean up the oil spill.

and when i say america, i say BP


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 23, 2010)

Banned for blaming BP for something that Bush did!


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 23, 2010)

banned because Bush ain't even the president right now.

but yes, it's his fault too!


----------



## Domination (Jun 23, 2010)

Banned for not knowing that Bush could donate his and his father's capitalist money and property to help the cost. 

But hey, its an oxymoron, capitalist and donate don't mix on most occasions.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 23, 2010)

Banned for getting in the way of banning johncenafan for not realising that it was Bush who handed out oil permits like they were election pamphlets and also loosened the safety precautions and lifted many other restrictions which led to the disaster.  And double banning him for not knowing that Gore and Obama are on the board of directors of the company in charge of the clean up, which explains why it's taking so long - gotta maximise those profits and squeeze every ounce of cash out of it that's possible.


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 23, 2010)

banned because bush is done.

won't be heard from again.


----------



## Domination (Jun 23, 2010)

Banned because your bush is done, won't be seeing it ever again.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 23, 2010)

Banned because his Bush, Americas Bush and Obama are all one in the same - they're all controlled by the WBO and corporations.


----------



## Domination (Jun 23, 2010)

Banned because when I say his bush, I meant something on his body.

Unless they even control that!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 23, 2010)

Banned because that's what I was referring to as well, Homeland Security controls EVERYTHING!


----------



## Domination (Jun 23, 2010)

Banned because I'm your dead father and I want to have intercourse with your still alive mother!

My new catch line.


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 23, 2010)

banned for reverse necrophilia.


----------



## Domination (Jun 23, 2010)

Banned because bye!


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 23, 2010)

banned for leaving.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jun 23, 2010)

banned because i am pissed


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 23, 2010)

Bannnnnned for shdrunkken ushhse of theh innnternetttzh


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jun 23, 2010)

banned for leet speaking


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 23, 2010)

Banned for not having an avatar on Xbox Live!


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jun 23, 2010)

banned because i am busy in school and dont have time on anything! 
_except GBAtemp, Facebook 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 23, 2010)

Banned for using a word I don't understand, what is this "school" you speak of?


----------



## Domination (Jun 23, 2010)

Banned because from my study on human habits and rituals, I believe it is a enrichment program for humans of lower ages to go to, it basically teaches them a little bit of useful stuff and a lot of local government propaganda.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 23, 2010)

Aaaah, that would explain why I never heard of it, banned for telling me about these brainwashing propaganda centres.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jun 23, 2010)

banned because you never heard oF school!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 23, 2010)

Banned for an error in your ban.


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 23, 2010)

banned for killing billy mays.


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 23, 2010)

Banned for making me cry over Billy Mays.


----------



## Jamstruth (Jun 23, 2010)

Banned because Barry Scott is better.


----------



## Minox (Jun 23, 2010)

Selfban for being slow.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 23, 2010)

Special spy ban for being slow.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 23, 2010)




----------



## Jamstruth (Jun 23, 2010)

Banned for pretending to be a ninja.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 23, 2010)

Banned because I'm not sure if you read the ban or not.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 23, 2010)

banned because an error occurred during the thingy


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 23, 2010)

.


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 23, 2010)

banned for being speechless.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 23, 2010)

Banned for promoting Billy Mays as president when it really should be me!


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 23, 2010)

banned because you gotta be born in america to be
president.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 23, 2010)

Banned because George Washington wasn't born in America and he still became president.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jun 23, 2010)

banned because i am tired with him bitchin me all the time


----------



## EpicJungle (Jun 23, 2010)

Banned because you're filipino too


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 23, 2010)

Banned for enquiring about who has IZ so upset!


----------



## The Pi (Jun 23, 2010)

Banned for joining that stupid gang.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 24, 2010)

Banned as I'm an automatic member being a Manc!


----------



## Danny600kill (Jun 24, 2010)

Banned for being a Manc!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 24, 2010)

Banned for being one and all!


----------



## EpicJungle (Jun 24, 2010)

Banned for being a mod


----------



## The Pi (Jun 24, 2010)

Banned cuz  like banning mods


----------



## EpicJungle (Jun 24, 2010)

Banned cause im not a mod


----------



## The Pi (Jun 24, 2010)

Banned for stealing my ban


----------



## EpicJungle (Jun 24, 2010)

Banned cause your mad.


----------



## Domination (Jun 24, 2010)

Banned because I'm your dead grandfather and you will have intercourse with my daughter.


----------



## Danny600kill (Jun 24, 2010)

Banned for Dominating me


----------



## Domination (Jun 24, 2010)

Banned because you like being dominated, eh?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 24, 2010)

Banned for being the only fan of The Karate Kid remake in the world.


----------



## Domination (Jun 24, 2010)

Banned for telling me what I'm a fan of! You are starting to get cocky and act like a government now!


----------



## The Pi (Jun 24, 2010)

Banned for not knowing he will beat you 'bout the head for challeging him.

I feel sorry for you.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 24, 2010)

Banned for thinking I would beat somebody, I mean c'mon - do I look the violent type?


----------



## Domination (Jun 24, 2010)

Banned because you look sadist and masochist at the same time.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 24, 2010)

Banned for giving an explanation on why I hit myself.


----------



## The Pi (Jun 24, 2010)

Banned cuz like banning mods


----------



## Domination (Jun 24, 2010)

Banned for being unoriginal. Use more original reasons!

Not like this post.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 24, 2010)

Banned for being fast for a chubby little bastard!


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 24, 2010)

banned for being a mod.


----------



## The Pi (Jun 24, 2010)

Banned for trying to doing that


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 24, 2010)

Banned for trying to do this


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 24, 2010)

banned for making me edit my posts.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 24, 2010)

Banned for thinking you're joining when actually this reality doesn't exist at all.


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 24, 2010)

banned for nonsense.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 24, 2010)

Banned because that's not nonsense, the gingerbread man skipped 13 shades of purple along the green brick road until he finally reached the house of autopsy that he was asked to deliver the rose dog to.


----------



## Domination (Jun 24, 2010)

Banned because the king and his 45 million strong army marched along the bridge of kaploof and the soldiers fell down one by one, and the king reached his fiancé's castle alone.


----------



## The Pi (Jun 24, 2010)

Banned for confusing bans


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 24, 2010)

Banned in the name of all that is the cracking group Automation on the Atari ST.


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 24, 2010)

banned for mentioning atari


----------



## haflore (Jun 24, 2010)

Banned on suspicion of being the Evil Magistrate!


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 24, 2010)

banned for just being evil.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 24, 2010)

Banned for supporting Billy May (who the hell IS  Billy May ???)


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jun 24, 2010)

CannonFoddr said:
			
		

> Banned for supporting Billy May (who the hell IS  Billy May ???)


banned because there's google


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 24, 2010)

double-banned for 1) assuming I didn't google anyway & 2) not realising I added 'who is' just for a laugh


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jun 24, 2010)

banned because i didnt detect any sarcasm


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 24, 2010)

banned because billy mays

WAS AWESOME!!


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 24, 2010)

Banned because *YOU ARE RIGHT!!!*


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 24, 2010)

Banned for use of capitals


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 24, 2010)

Banned for no period.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 24, 2010)

Banned for posting after me.


----------



## mameks (Jun 24, 2010)

banned because i'm sad italy are out ;'(


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 24, 2010)

Banned for being sad for Italy.


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 24, 2010)

banned cuz italy sucked!!

USA, USA!!


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 24, 2010)

Banned for USA, USA!!


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 24, 2010)

banned for banning me for USA, USA!!


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 24, 2010)

Banned for banning me for banning you for USA, USA!!


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 24, 2010)

banned for being not furry enough


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 24, 2010)

Banned because you have no idea how furry I am.


----------



## mameks (Jun 24, 2010)

banned for going 'yip', instead of 'nyao~'


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 24, 2010)

banned cuz all you can say is your name.
cuz you're a pokemon.


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 24, 2010)

Banned for mentioning pokeymanz.


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 24, 2010)

banned cuz it's not pokeymanz...


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 24, 2010)

Banned because pokeymanz aren't real.


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 24, 2010)

banned cuz it's obvious.

they're a video game.


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 24, 2010)

Banned for making me cry.


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 24, 2010)

banned for being a baby.


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 24, 2010)

Banned for being all grown up.


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 24, 2010)

banned for being a small japanese schoolgirl.


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 24, 2010)

Banned for random much?


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 24, 2010)

banned for monkeys hurling clowns at president ford 
at 4:96 p.m. 
on a saturday morning.


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 24, 2010)

Banned for an impossible time.


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 24, 2010)

banned cuz anything is possible.

such as dividing by zero


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 24, 2010)

Banned because Chuck Norris can divide by zero.


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 24, 2010)

banned cuz chuck norris can do anything.


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 24, 2010)

Banned because duh.


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 24, 2010)

banned for sounding retarded.

DUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUH!!


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 24, 2010)

Banned for duh.


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 24, 2010)

banned for banning me for the same reason again.


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 24, 2010)

Banned because we need a :facepaw: emote.


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 24, 2010)

banned cuz we sure do.


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 24, 2010)

Banned for cuz.


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 24, 2010)

banned for banning me for 1 word.


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 24, 2010)

Banned for not banning me for one word.


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 24, 2010)

banned cuz you deserve to be banned.


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 24, 2010)

johncenafan427 said:
			
		

> banned cuz you deserve to be banned.


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 24, 2010)

banned for quoting me.


----------



## The Pi (Jun 24, 2010)

Banned for being alive


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 24, 2010)

Banned for being pi(e).


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 24, 2010)

banned for use of parenthesis.


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 24, 2010)

Banned for not editing your post.


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 24, 2010)

banned cuz there was no need 
to edit my post.


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 24, 2010)

Banned because there is always a need.

EDIT: Like just now.


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 24, 2010)

banned for being needy.


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 24, 2010)

Banned for not being furry.


----------



## The Pi (Jun 24, 2010)

Banned for being greedy


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 24, 2010)

Banned for fruit(?) filling.


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 24, 2010)

banned for being wario


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 24, 2010)

Banned for being poor, pathetic Mario.


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 24, 2010)

banned cuz mario is always the winner!


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 24, 2010)

Banned for rightness!


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 24, 2010)

banned for admitting i'm right.


----------



## haflore (Jun 24, 2010)

Banned for nagihcim.


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 24, 2010)

Banned for not being on #foxie.


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 24, 2010)

banned cuz no one knows what that is.


----------



## haflore (Jun 24, 2010)

Banned for making your name even more incoherent than before.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 24, 2010)

Banned because if you hadn't clarified who you were in your custom title I would've had no idea.


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 24, 2010)

Banned for needed clarification.


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 24, 2010)

Banned for shaking.


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 24, 2010)

Banned because you should be patient, grasshopper.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 24, 2010)

Banned for being stuck on iOS 4 with no way back (btw what's iOS 4?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 24, 2010)

Banned for late posting!!! BTW, iOS 4 is the Apple iPod Touch/iPhone firmware.


----------



## haflore (Jun 24, 2010)

Banned because I got 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'd.


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 24, 2010)

haflore said:
			
		

> Banned for getting
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## haflore (Jun 24, 2010)

Banned because we are in the same time zone!!


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 24, 2010)

banned because I am NOT


----------



## mameks (Jun 24, 2010)

banned because i'm supposed to be doing my homework from the past two days...but i keep getting distracted..


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 24, 2010)

banned because I am the King Of All Cosmos and I am going to apprehend you for your illegal actions (not doing your homework :3 )


----------



## haflore (Jun 24, 2010)

Banned because I meant the guy I banned.


Spoiler



gameboy13


----------



## haflore (Jun 24, 2010)

Banned because I don't see how that is relevant.
Oh wait..EoF+Relevance=Oxymoron.


----------



## WildWon (Jun 24, 2010)

Banned for not appreciating a Bringham Young student with acne.
(OxyMormon?)


----------



## EpicJungle (Jun 24, 2010)

Banned just for the lulz


----------



## mameks (Jun 24, 2010)

banned for banning for fun.


----------



## haflore (Jun 24, 2010)

Banned for being a killjoy.


----------



## EpicJungle (Jun 24, 2010)

banned for editing


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 24, 2010)

HOW ARE YOU GENTLEMEN


----------



## haflore (Jun 24, 2010)

Banned for trying, and failing, at being subtle.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 24, 2010)

I don't get it.


----------



## haflore (Jun 25, 2010)

Banned for not getting it.


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 25, 2010)

Banned for being you.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 25, 2010)

Your username should be changed to bannedboy13, because you are in fact banned.


----------



## haflore (Jun 25, 2010)

ENG-ER-BANNED ENG-ER-BANNED ENG-ER-BANNED!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 25, 2010)

Banned for putting a gun to my head and forcing me to trash one of your posts earlier today!


----------



## haflore (Jun 25, 2010)

Banned because you know you wanted to!


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 25, 2010)

banned because i didn't want to.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 25, 2010)

Banned for having such a large ego you thought he was talking about you!


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 25, 2010)

Banned for use of an emoticon.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 25, 2010)

Banned for having an avatar that's stating the obvious


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 25, 2010)

Banned for having a violent avatar.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jun 25, 2010)

banned because you're torturing your avatar. he's cold now!!


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 25, 2010)

Banned because you furs should GTFO.

GTFO = banned


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jun 25, 2010)

banned because im not a furry


----------



## Paarish (Jun 25, 2010)

banned for lying about being a furry


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 25, 2010)

Banned for lying with a furry. Wait. What?


----------



## EpicJungle (Jun 25, 2010)

baned fo baning


----------



## haflore (Jun 25, 2010)

Banned for edition of your post.


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 25, 2010)

banned for chinese symbols.


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 25, 2010)

Banned for squeezing in the way of my banfire!


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 25, 2010)

banned for getting in my way.


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 25, 2010)

Banned for thinking I was referring to you. That's so egotistical. ;P


----------



## haflore (Jun 25, 2010)

Banned for recycling.


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 25, 2010)

banned for not recycling.


----------



## haflore (Jun 25, 2010)

Banned for only fixing half of your grammar(Capitalization still missing).


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 25, 2010)

banned for being an english teacher.


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 25, 2010)

Banned for banning English teachers. They're awesome.


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 25, 2010)

banned cuz math teachers are way better.


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 25, 2010)

Banned because I like _all_ teachers. xD


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 25, 2010)

banned for being a teachers pet


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 25, 2010)

Banned for putting me on the same boat as the furries.


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 25, 2010)

banned cuz you yourself are a furry
and don't wanna admit it


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 25, 2010)

Banned coz you don't have proof.


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 25, 2010)

banned cuz
the proof
is in
the pudding


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 25, 2010)

Banned because you haven't presented any pudding, so how can the proof be in it?


----------



## Jamstruth (Jun 25, 2010)

Banned because I'm tired and cranky


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 25, 2010)

Banned for fatigue.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 25, 2010)

Banned for eating my chicken curry you tea leaf!


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 25, 2010)

banned for failing to see the difference between a tea leaf and ProtoKun7


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 25, 2010)

banned for not seeing the similarities between you and michael jackson.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 25, 2010)

Hey Speedy Gonzales, banned for sneaking in with a ban and forcing me to go back and edit my post!


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 25, 2010)

banned cuz speedy gonzales is mexican.
you should of said road runner.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 25, 2010)

banned for mentioning road runner. that name is forbidden here. that is why he used "Speedy Gonzales"


----------



## mameks (Jun 25, 2010)

banned for _meepmeep_


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 25, 2010)

banned cuz the ROAD RUNNER is the shit!!


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 25, 2010)

JetKun said:
			
		

> banned for mentioning road runner. that name is forbidden here."


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 25, 2010)

banned for being *ROAD RUNNER* haters


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 25, 2010)

Banned cos both Tom and Jerry and The Pink Panther are much more awesome than the Road Runner.


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 25, 2010)

banned cuz tom and jerry are cooler.
but not the pink panther.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 25, 2010)

banned for no reason


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 25, 2010)

Banned for being a queue jumper!


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 25, 2010)

banned for jumping


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 25, 2010)

Banned for thinking I could jump, do you know how old I am! lol


----------



## tj_cool (Jun 25, 2010)

38 years old according to your profile 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





You're banned for that btw


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 25, 2010)

banned cuz i'm 18


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 25, 2010)

*ditto* 17.5


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 25, 2010)

banned cuz you ain't 18 yet, so you're still a child


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 25, 2010)

Banned cos you're not in your 20's yet so you're still a whippersnapper!


----------



## mameks (Jun 25, 2010)

banned for being old


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 25, 2010)

banned for being young.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 25, 2010)

Banned for being Jung.


----------



## The Pi (Jun 25, 2010)

Banned for using a nonexisting word.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 25, 2010)

Banned for not knowing who this guy is http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carl_Jung


----------



## mameks (Jun 25, 2010)

banned for wikipedo


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 25, 2010)

Banned for using the word smurf!


----------



## mameks (Jun 25, 2010)

banned for putting words in my mouth !!!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 25, 2010)

Banned for putting mouths in my words!


----------



## Jamstruth (Jun 25, 2010)

Banned cause I'm still cranky


----------



## haflore (Jun 25, 2010)

Banned for using big words to say you're the backup cat+human.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 26, 2010)

Banned because you can dance, you can cry, having the time of your life.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 26, 2010)

Banned for not trying to pull your sisters friend!  And double banned for the TrolleyHatin'!


----------



## EpicJungle (Jun 26, 2010)

Bannnnnnned for using part of your username in your ban!


----------



## EpicJungle (Jun 26, 2010)

banned cause im sitting on tha toilet


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 26, 2010)

Banned cos I never left, I just didn't answer to increase the frustration!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 26, 2010)

For complaining about the moths instead of just swatting them you can join the banned Banned of bruvvas, innit bruv.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 26, 2010)

Banned for living somewhere so rough even the moths are tooled up!  You wanna get out of there geezer!


----------



## haflore (Jun 26, 2010)

Banned because I find your current signature impossibly funny.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 26, 2010)

Banned for laughing at the England team, only us English people are allowed to do that! (It is a good joke though innit! lol)


----------



## haflore (Jun 26, 2010)

Banned because you can't be sure I'm not English!
(And yeah, took me a second to realise the joke but then..


Spoiler



I actually stopped playing Puzzle Quest 2 for a few minutes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





)


----------



## Domination (Jun 26, 2010)

Banned because i think you are terrible, your father is horrible, your mother is alright, your sister is horrendous, your grandfather is kinda cool, your grandmother is kind, your brother deserves to die, your uncle is a goddamn son of a kinda bitch and the list goes on.

Sorry if you feel insulted.


----------



## haflore (Jun 26, 2010)

Banned because I would feel insulted if some of the people you just mentioned weren't dead.

P.S. Whether you like me or not, I think you're a pretty cool guy.


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 26, 2010)

banned for insults.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 26, 2010)

Banned for wading in here and throwing your banhammer around like you're in charge!


----------



## Domination (Jun 26, 2010)

Banned because I'm more emo than the posers who listen to MCR.



			
				haflore said:
			
		

> Whether you like me or not, I think you're a pretty cool guy.



Obviously, if I didn't like you I wouldn't have added the last line. It's just that you are unlucky to be the last person in this thread, so I HAD to insult you.

Sorry.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 26, 2010)

Banned for being more like your old self and stopping me from feeling like I've stepped into the Twilight Zone!


----------



## haflore (Jun 26, 2010)

Banned because I can feel my life slipping away to PQ2. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







..












..
..







@Dommy, I thought that was sarcasm actually.


----------



## Domination (Jun 26, 2010)

Banned because my style has never been insult+sarcasm, that's like double injury which I think is a little too severe. 

But nothing too severe for the likes of you though.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 26, 2010)

Banned for thinking you've got any kind of style at all!


----------



## Domination (Jun 26, 2010)

Banned for thinking I think I have style. I KNOW I have style.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 26, 2010)

Banned for suffering from delusions of grandeur along with bi-polar disorder and anti social personality syndrome.


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 26, 2010)

banned because we don't want to here about your conditions.


----------



## haflore (Jun 26, 2010)

Banned for misspelling the word "hear."


----------



## Domination (Jun 26, 2010)

Banned for misspelling the word "here".


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 26, 2010)

banned cuz that's why i don't like english class.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 26, 2010)

Banned cos you're American so you don't really speak English anyway - you speak Amercanish.


----------



## Domination (Jun 26, 2010)

Banned because original =/= good. Your English is crappy too.

Only Singlish is good.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 26, 2010)

Banned cos I is da onlee troo Inglish speeker hear so sukk it, ure just jellus of my mad languij skillz.


----------



## Domination (Jun 26, 2010)

Baned cors ai cann purfactlee andurrstahnt wurt uoo eez seieeng, sol donnd uoo gad so cokii.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 26, 2010)

U is a faiker, u is onlee preetendn u can reed its sow u is band 4 bee in a faikr.


----------



## Domination (Jun 26, 2010)

Band fawr kawrleeng mee a faiker whant it sol ubveeous uee eez dar riil faiker sol shart dar farc ap.


----------



## alidsl (Jun 26, 2010)

banned for speaking the wrong language (the rules say English, and that's gibberish(I think))


----------



## alidsl (Jun 26, 2010)

banned because Trolley is a chav


----------



## alidsl (Jun 26, 2010)

banned because you can't speak chavvish


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 26, 2010)

Banned for signature archival purposes.



			
				QUOTE(TrolleyDave's signature; 26th June 2010) said:
			
		

> The England team visited an orphanage in Soweto today . "It's good to put a smile on the faces of people with no hope"........said Mbutto, an orphan, aged 6.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 26, 2010)

Banned for archival signature purposes


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 26, 2010)

Banned for no signature purposes


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 26, 2010)

Banned as I just removed your signature cos I had nothing better to do and I don't wanna hear no complaints!


----------



## The Pi (Jun 26, 2010)

Banned for abusing your power.


----------



## mameks (Jun 26, 2010)

banned for not having power


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 26, 2010)

Banned for not chucking me a bribe so you can make use of my power abuse as well!


----------



## The Pi (Jun 26, 2010)

Banned for being a corrupt mod.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 26, 2010)

Banned for implying I'm corrupt, that sir is a lie of slanderous proportions.  I'm just a little shady.


----------



## The Pi (Jun 26, 2010)

Banned for lying


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 26, 2010)

Banned for lying about my lying!


----------



## The Pi (Jun 26, 2010)

Banned for not realising you just admitted to lying.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 26, 2010)

Banned for twisting my words, I said your accusation of my lying was a lie!  Don't make me have to abuse my mod powers!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 26, 2010)

Banned because I'm interested in the prospect of sharing in your power abuse...


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 26, 2010)

Banned for enquiring about my rent-a-mod business, you know the one where for just 3.95 you too can feel the joy of seeing someones post removed or warn level increased.


----------



## The Pi (Jun 26, 2010)

Banned for being a corrupt mod. (AGAIN)


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 26, 2010)

banned for 

ǝlƃooɯ

`sʞuɐɥʇ ˙ǝıl ɐ ʇou sı ɥɔıɥʍ `ǝʞɐɔ ʇɐǝ llıʍ ǝʍ uǝɥʇ puɐ `pǝǝpuı ʇol ɐ ǝʇınb ʇɐɥʇ ǝʞıl oʇ sɯǝǝs ǝɥ sɐ `oıʇɐllǝɟ uɐıɹpɐɥ ǝʌıƃ llɐ plnoɥs ǝʍ ʇɐɥʇ ɹǝʇɟɐ

˙ƃuıʇıɹʍpuɐɥ ɹǝʌǝlɔ ʎɹǝʌ ʎɯ pɐǝɹ ʎllɐnʇɔɐ oʇ ɥƃnouǝ ɹǝʌǝlɔ ǝɹɐ noʎ ʇɐɥʇ puɐ `ǝɹɐ llɐ noʎ ʇɐǝɹƃ ʍoɥ ƃuıʎɐs ʎq ʇɹɐʇs s,ʇǝl

˙ʎɐpoʇ ɯnɹoɟ ǝɥʇ ɟo ǝƃpǝ ǝɥʇ uı xoɟǝɹıɟ ƃuısn ǝldoǝd ʇɐǝɹƃ ǝɥʇ llɐ oʇ ollǝɥ ʎɐs oʇ ǝʞıl ʇsnɾ p,ı ˙ǝɹǝɥʇ ollǝɥ ɥo


----------



## mameks (Jun 26, 2010)

banned cos i don't know how to do that


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 26, 2010)

banned because


----------



## mameks (Jun 26, 2010)

banned for


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 26, 2010)

banned for autofellatioingestion


----------



## mameks (Jun 26, 2010)

:spʎɐʎ: ¡¡¡ǝdʎʇ uʍop-ǝpısdn oʇ ʍoɥ ʇno punoɟ ı ǝsnɐɔǝq pǝuuɐq


----------



## The Pi (Jun 26, 2010)

:2ןɟoɹ: ooʇ ʇɐɥʇ op uɐɔ ı ǝsnɐɔǝq pǝuuɐq


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 26, 2010)

Banned upside-down!


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 26, 2010)

banned for upside-down autofellatioingestion


----------



## Paarish (Jun 26, 2010)

banned for saying shit I didn't understand


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 26, 2010)

banned for saying shit


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 26, 2010)

˙pɐǝɥ ǝɥʇ ǝpısdn pǝuuɐq


----------



## Thoob (Jun 26, 2010)

Banned for writing upside down.


----------



## haflore (Jun 26, 2010)

Banned for being a CoD fanboy.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 26, 2010)

42616E6E656420666F72206465636F64696E6720746869732E


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 27, 2010)

Banned at the request of this guy


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 27, 2010)

Banned in total agreement, she's well tasty!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 27, 2010)

This is a monologue. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monologue

And you know what a vagina is.  So when you put them together it's a speech by a vagina (keeping it safe for the kids! lol).  Banned for making me have to explain it to you!

Oh, and I got the idea of the title from this : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Vagina_Monologues


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jun 27, 2010)

Banned because a vagina is a taco shell XD
Not explaining how it becomes a taco, double ban if you don't know! O_O


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 27, 2010)

Banned cos that actually made me


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jun 27, 2010)

Banned for laughing at the art of taco shells! >=(

XDDDD


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 27, 2010)

Banned for being just the right amount of rude and crude, I like it!


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jun 27, 2010)

Banned for not telling me how I'm rude and crude


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 27, 2010)

Banned for acting all innocent when you know what your taco "recipe" was referring to!


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jun 27, 2010)

Banned for thinking I'm acting! Peh, I am innocent... I didn't name the toppings!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 27, 2010)

Banned cos I wanna ask, but I'm afraid!


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jun 27, 2010)

Banned for not knowing about sour cream on tacos! 

Ban myself for rolling over dying with laughter XD


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 27, 2010)

Banned because you can't put sour cream on... oh wait a minute, you were actually talking about tacos.  Banned for confusing me and making my mind smutty when I'm usually all sweet and innocent!


----------



## haflore (Jun 27, 2010)

Banned for not being smutty more often.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jun 27, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Banned because you can't put sour cream on... oh wait a minute, you were actually talking about tacos.  Banned for confusing me and making my mind smutty when I'm usually all sweet and innocent!




Banned cause.... I did mean it... all perverted... bah! You ruined my purity!
Think... sour cream... taco... meat.... you put sour cream on the taco in the end...


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 27, 2010)

Baned cos that's what I thought at first, then I thought well my cream ain't sour so maybe I'm just being a dirty old man!


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jun 27, 2010)

LOL banned for not knowing I wasn't referring to you, but guys do have sour cream! XD


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 27, 2010)

Banned for giving the funniest laugh I've had today!  And double banned if you didn't recommend that those guys with the sour cream went to the doctors!


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 27, 2010)

banned for double banning someone.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jun 27, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Banned for giving the funniest laugh I've had today!  And double banned if you didn't recommend that those guys with the sour cream went to the doctors!




Banned cause tacos brightened your day!
And double banned cause it's not my fault the guys with the sour cream don't eat more fruit and less red meat! XXXDDDD

@johncenafan
You're banned for liking Green day enough to put them into your sig! >_


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 27, 2010)

banned for banning two people.


----------



## Domination (Jun 27, 2010)

Banned because I'm your dead father with a boner and I want to have intercourse with your mum and experiment with erotic positions.

I improved on my catch line even more!


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jun 27, 2010)

Banned for not saying anything about tacos and sour cream! >=(


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 27, 2010)

banned for being angry of lack of sour cream.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jun 27, 2010)

Banned for thinking I care for sour cream XD


----------



## Domination (Jun 27, 2010)

Banned because you have a boner, just like your dead father.

I figured I need a second catch line too.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 27, 2010)

Banned for selling them whiskey and taking their gold, enslaving their and destroying the old!


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 27, 2010)

banned cuz my father is alive.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jun 27, 2010)

Banned for banning the wrong person who banned ME for my boner (even though I'm a girl) just like my dead father XD


----------



## Domination (Jun 27, 2010)

Banned cuz it's just my childish catch line. Grow up... say, another 20 years, maybe you'll be mature enough by then.

Edit: banned for being understanding!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 27, 2010)

Banned for running, scrambling, flying, rolling, turning, diving!


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jun 27, 2010)

Banned for being a man


----------



## Domination (Jun 27, 2010)

Banned for not commenting on the great lyrics of Aces High!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 27, 2010)

Banned for being cutting in line!


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jun 27, 2010)

Banned for being a dirty old man with... fungus on his toes!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 27, 2010)

Banned for having some kind of spycam in my room, how the bloody hell did you know I had fungus on my toes!


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 27, 2010)

banned for creeping.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jun 27, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Banned for having some kind of spycam in my room, how the bloody hell did you know I had fungus on my toes!




Lol!! Banned for not knowing I'm a ninja!

@johncenafan

Banned for saying I have messy hair when my hair is in a PONYTAIL and bangs are flat.
Double banned for taking offense to playful posts!


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 27, 2010)

banned for editing and making me edit.


----------



## Domination (Jun 27, 2010)

Banned for flying where eagles dare!


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 27, 2010)

banned for daring eagles.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jun 27, 2010)

Banned for having sour cream!


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 27, 2010)

banned for being nerdy to the extreme and whiter than sour cream.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 27, 2010)

Banned because the golden goose is on the loose and never out of season!


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jun 27, 2010)

@johncenafan
Banned for thinking being a nerd is a bad thing and for not knowing what sour cream is -_-
Double ban for not seeing I'm a black girl


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 27, 2010)

banned cuz it's weird al.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 27, 2010)

Banned cos it's not Weird Al at all ya weirdo!


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 27, 2010)

banned cuz i'm wearing glasses.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jun 27, 2010)

Banned for... not liking tacos!


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 27, 2010)

banned cuz i love tacos!


----------



## Domination (Jun 27, 2010)

Banned cuz Imma gansta.


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 27, 2010)

banned cuz you're a white nerd.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jun 27, 2010)

@Domination
Banned for making me laugh
Double ban cause I hate gangstas XD


----------



## haflore (Jun 27, 2010)

Banned because I'm slow.


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 27, 2010)

banned because you wish you were a gangster!


----------



## haflore (Jun 27, 2010)

Want it banned? Get it Oxy-Banned!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 27, 2010)

Banned for always being two steps behind ya tortoise! one step ahead ya jaguar!


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jun 27, 2010)

@johncenafan
Banned cause no one wants to be a gangster that hates tacos!


----------



## Domination (Jun 27, 2010)

Banned cuz tacos is da new cool with us ganstas!


----------



## haflore (Jun 27, 2010)

Banned because I got it right this time.


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 27, 2010)

banned for not letting me post ahead of yu


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 27, 2010)

Banned cos I'm gonna go to bed otherwise I'll never be awake in time to see England kick Germanys ass, you know, like how the USA had theirs kicked tonight!


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 27, 2010)

banned cuz soccer sux.


----------



## Domination (Jun 27, 2010)

Banned cuz I agree. But Green Day sucks more, yo!


----------



## haflore (Jun 27, 2010)

Banned because I also enjoyed seeing America get its ** kicked today.


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 27, 2010)

banned for dissing america, even if it is soccer.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jun 27, 2010)

@TrolleyDave
Banned for not sticking around enough for us to say goodnight! Fungus toes!

@johncenafan
Banned cause I love soccer


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 27, 2010)

Good night ban!


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 27, 2010)

banned cuz kung fu ain't a sport.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jun 27, 2010)

@TrollyDave
You have just qualified for a goodnight ban!
Goodnight!

@johncenafan
Banned for not knowing martial arts is categorized under sports and is shown on ESPN!


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 27, 2010)

banned cuz espn sucks!!


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jun 27, 2010)

Banned cause that doesn't make me wrong XD


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 27, 2010)

banned cuz you're very wrong.


----------



## haflore (Jun 27, 2010)

Banned because TrolleyDave is still awake!


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jun 27, 2010)

@johncenafan
Banned cause you're a sore loser in the ban game


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 27, 2010)

banned cuz you're a sore loser in life.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jun 27, 2010)

Banned for being right, TrolleyDave better go to sleep or face the wrath! >=(

@johncenafan

Banned for sucking at being a male.


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 27, 2010)

banned for sucking at being a black girl.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jun 27, 2010)

Banned cause you're right, I have no ghetto accent, almost perfect grammar, a nerd, and prefer t-shirts than tight clothes. (Not speaking for all black girls)

Double banned for being in a bad mood


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 27, 2010)

banned cuz i'm in a great mood actually.


----------



## Domination (Jun 27, 2010)

Banned for flooding this thread with your rubbish and unoriginal comments. Think before you post, thinking is free, and helps build neuron connections and will make you smarter. And maybe you won't like Green Day after that.






 Why did I even add this. You are just crap, really. Really, I mean it. I MEANT IT! I TOLD YOU I MEAN IT. GODDAMN YOU I MEANT IT I MEANT IT I MEANT IT.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jun 27, 2010)

Banned for speaking my thoughts!


----------



## haflore (Jun 27, 2010)

Banned because that burn of Dommy's was epic.


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 27, 2010)

banned cuz you're all haters.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jun 27, 2010)

Banned for thinking I'm a hater when we're all just having fun


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 27, 2010)

banned cuz winning an argument on the internet is like winning the special olympics.

you might win, but in the end, you're still a retard.

so there you go, you're all still retarded retards.

congratulations.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jun 27, 2010)

Banned cause it's spelled cause not cuz

Double ban for being too lazy to type it right.

Triple ban cause it was never an argument, just a debate


----------



## Domination (Jun 27, 2010)

Banned because the loser is the biggest retard.

So there you go. We probably have IQs of 50 and you have and IQ of 2. And I was being lenient.


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 27, 2010)

damn you people,

banned for making me edit my post.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jun 27, 2010)

Banned cause I was being lenient too.


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 27, 2010)

banned because i'm actually pretty smart.

not that you'd know.


----------



## Domination (Jun 27, 2010)

Banned because you are too stupid to understand the meaning of "smart".

Probably.


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 27, 2010)

banned cuz no, i do know the meaning of "smart"

"smart people" take calculus in high school, don't do drugs, and actually
want to do something with their lives.


----------



## Domination (Jun 27, 2010)

Banned because I'm glad you know that! So why aren't you doing it?


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 27, 2010)

banned cuz i did actually.

u should try it too.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jun 27, 2010)

banned cause no, smart people don't take calculus, they choose to take calculus to further their knowledge, smart people are intelligent beings that enjoys knowledge and plans a future for themselves.

Banned for not knowing that smart people are mature and that throwing a hissy fit is immature for a "smart" person.


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 27, 2010)

banned cuz exactly,
people that take calculus enjoy knowledge,
thus, smart people.


and double ban for editing your post after i posted my post.


----------



## Domination (Jun 27, 2010)

Banned because you say you do, but this is the internet, I can't trust anyone, especially someone who's post are of quality as low as your's.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jun 27, 2010)

@johncenafan

Banned cause I did not take calculus, yet got honors, commendation on most of my subjects, and real good computer skills.

Double ban for telling someone they aren't smart because YOU are angry with the outcome of this thread.

Triple ban for still using cuz and not cause, soooo smart


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 27, 2010)

banned cuz i'm still in a good mood actually.

i don't care what people say over the internet, i don't know you people.

double ban CUZ i'm lazy and don't care about spelling here.

its not school, so chillax.

worry about spelling in school, this forum is for fun, not english lectures.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jun 27, 2010)

Yet you call us retards like you do know us?

Ban for contradicting yourself.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 27, 2010)

Banned for getting in my woman!


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 27, 2010)

banned cuz who did i call a retard?

no one, thats right.

if your refering to my other post, you just accepted it,
so you're calling yourself a retard, not me.

@TrolleyDave banned for intercepting my ban.


----------



## Domination (Jun 27, 2010)

Banned cuz I miss the old days in this thread, now jcfan frequents the thread more often than Dave and other people, I'm sad.


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 27, 2010)

banned for being sad that i post in this thread.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jun 27, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Banned for getting in my woman!



I got in your woman?! O_O =O
Bans myself for forgetting if she was good or not XD

@johncenafan

Ban for thinking I accepted it by asking you a question about your other post.
Double ban for being lame and ruining the fun

@Domination

Ban for letting him get to us, we can just ignore him 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'll play the ban game with you, Dave and everyone else


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 27, 2010)

banned for good, ignore me.

why r u taking this too seriously?

just a thread of randomness.


----------



## Domination (Jun 27, 2010)

Banned because I'm not the serious one, you've probably never seen my normal posts.

I insult people on a regular basis.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jun 27, 2010)

Banned for saying I take this too seriously when I'm still smiling and giggling and you're doing the name calling like a child


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 27, 2010)

banned because phoenixgoddess27 is the serious one
who takes things too seriously.
women for ya!

@phoenixgoddess27 banned for intercepting my ban.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 27, 2010)

Banned cos I can't sleep cos I'm too excited!  The England v Germany game needs to start already!

@phoenixgoddes : Banned for somehow editing my post to make it look like I made a mistake and said "my woman" instead of "my way woman"!


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 27, 2010)

banned cuz i am not watching that game.


----------



## Domination (Jun 27, 2010)

Banned cos I didn't know asylums showed FIFA matches!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 27, 2010)

Banned for not supporting the motherland during the World Cup, you're a terrible colonial!


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 27, 2010)

banned because it's not football in america, it's soccer.
u probably knew that though


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jun 27, 2010)

Banned cause you're the one who made the typo!
Double ban cause you're an excited old fart XD
Triple ban for not going to sleep!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 27, 2010)

Banned for having fingers liked greased lightning ya tart!


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 27, 2010)

banned everybody makes me edit my posts.

going to bed....

i'm done for the night, you can all be happy


----------



## Domination (Jun 27, 2010)

Banned because you wear a pad!


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jun 27, 2010)

@TrolleyDave

Banned cause I taught myself how to type that fast without using all of my fingers XD
Don't you mean to call me greased lightning whippersnapper? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@Domination

Banned cause tampons are better

@Johncenafan

Banned for clinching in a buttplug!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 27, 2010)

Banned cos I can't call you a whippersnapper, you're only a whippersnapper til your 18!


----------



## Domination (Jun 27, 2010)

Banned for cutting in on my queue, you whippersnapper!


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jun 27, 2010)

haha

Banned for only having domination over... sour cream XD

@TrolleyDave

You're just jealous cause I'm younger!


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jun 27, 2010)

BANNED FOR BEING YOUNGER


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jun 27, 2010)

Banned for pointing out my youth!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 27, 2010)

Banned because you're only as old as you feel, and I'm so brain damaged from partying I only feel about 19! lol


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jun 27, 2010)

BANNED FOR LOLLING!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 27, 2010)

Banned cos lolling is better than loli-ing!


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jun 27, 2010)

@Infinite Zero

Banned for being awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@TrolleyDave

Well I feel 900 years old! So ban you! BAAAAN!

Double Ban cause I'm looking for that picture!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 27, 2010)

Well to save you some effort, here's the one of me looking a bit like a thug!



Spoiler











Banned for causing me the extra work!


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jun 27, 2010)

Banned because we never told you to do extra work!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 27, 2010)

Banned cos you're always making me do extra work and you know it!


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jun 27, 2010)

Banned cause you're adorable with a straight face and cause you'll soon realize men fall under women and that's why we make you do the extra work!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 27, 2010)

Banned cos that's the first time I've ever been called adorable in that pic, keep up the good work! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And double banned for thinking I could fall under the spell of woman, with my wit, charm and good looks it's always the other way round.  Well, that's my story and I'm sticking to it anyway!


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jun 27, 2010)

Banned for not going to bed

Double banned for actually thinking you have a choice but to fall under our spell! XD


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 27, 2010)

Banned cos you're right, I definitely should get some kip - the game starts in 6 hours and I'm not sure I'll be able to stay awake!

And double banned cos you're right, we have no choice - but I'm a bloke so I'm in denial! lol


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jun 27, 2010)

Unbanned for saying I was right 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But back on ban for still being awake lol


----------



## Domination (Jun 27, 2010)

Banned for surfing the internet in the kitchen, you woman!


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jun 27, 2010)

Banned for knowing I LOVE being in the kitchen

Double banned for not knowing his place under women!


----------



## Domination (Jun 27, 2010)

Banned for not knowing your place as a woman. Your place is in the kitchen, and no entry to voting booths! And maybe the occasional laundry room.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jun 27, 2010)

Banned for not knowing why women go in the laundry room willingly and not the person they're with! It has something to do with taco shells and meat for tacos... XD


----------



## Domination (Jun 27, 2010)

Banned for being a nice sport and allowing my stereotyping. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





But that reduces the fun.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jun 27, 2010)

Banned for saying me being a nice sport reduced the fun!
I can take a joke lol I like joking around like this and not offending anyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If you want fun, we could always ask johncenafan to come back....


----------



## Domination (Jun 27, 2010)

Banned because that's a bad idea. He's a terrible sport.

I need someone in between. Or at least someone who deliberately plays along.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jun 27, 2010)

Fine, I ban you for not letting me have my fun, hmph lol I'll "pretend" to take offense while still playing along lol


----------



## Domination (Jun 27, 2010)

Banned because declaring you are deliberately playing along takes away all of the fun.

I need a new guy to come int so I can brush up my racist/stereotyping skills.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jun 27, 2010)

Heeey, I am new! So ban you


----------



## Domination (Jun 27, 2010)

Banned because it doesn't work that way, you American woman.

Coincidentally, I believe American women are also called "bimbos". Or that may be just for the blondes.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jun 27, 2010)

Banned cause it DOES work that way.

That's just for blondes, for black women you call them ghetto XD
But unfortunately... I'd be called the ugly duckling of black women cause I don't have an ounce of ghetto


----------



## Domination (Jun 27, 2010)

Banned because I need to know more about American racism. So I can effectively express my disgust towards the inferior nation.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jun 27, 2010)

Banned because I can tell you all you need to know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've been called racial things quite a bit, but it's always by the non-racists! XD


----------



## Domination (Jun 27, 2010)

Banned because it's wrong not to be racist!

Especially when you are of a superior race like the Chinese.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jun 27, 2010)

Banned cause I think you mean lame race XD

Going to bed! Have fun racist 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 XD


----------



## Domination (Jun 27, 2010)

Banned for calling the Chinese a lame race.

YOU IGNORANT FOOL!

Edit: Is it just me... Or are there 20+ guests reading this topic?


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jun 27, 2010)

Banned, you dog eater!


----------



## Domination (Jun 27, 2010)

Banned because only Chinese who live in China eat dogs(though I think they banned dog eating already?), we Singaporean Chinese are super westernized. That makes us the best of both worlds.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jun 27, 2010)

Banned because yes, you are the best of both worlds, both the crazy and the weak!

Ohohohoho! lol (Just kidding)

Goodnight Dom!


----------



## Domination (Jun 27, 2010)

Banned for calling me a Dom





I'm actually a Gundam!


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jun 27, 2010)

Banned cause I am being nice, you jerk!

Now, I will tell what you really are for being mean!

You are really...
Red Herring! *pulls off your mask to reveal*...







lol goodnight for real now!


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 27, 2010)

Banned for being a GunDom.

...Oh. Hello thar. Banned for being nice! Banning is never nice.


----------



## Domination (Jun 27, 2010)

Banned because I think the distorted frequencies you are frequently exposed to have messed up your brain.

How can banning not be nice. One of the ingredients of powerpuff girls is banning!


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 27, 2010)

Banned for mentioning the Power Puff Girls


----------



## The Pi (Jun 27, 2010)

Banned for using the word goolbtekic


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 27, 2010)

banned for being horny


----------



## The Pi (Jun 27, 2010)

Banned for knowing that i'm horny.


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 27, 2010)

Banned for expressing your boredom with MSPaint and saving the picture with horrible quality.


----------



## haflore (Jun 27, 2010)

Banned because I missed all the fun.


----------



## Domination (Jun 27, 2010)

Banned because fun missed you.

NOT.


----------



## haflore (Jun 27, 2010)

Banned because the fun is still here! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Kinda..


----------



## Domination (Jun 27, 2010)

Banned because I'm not gonna give you fun. I only supply it to people I like.


----------



## haflore (Jun 27, 2010)

Banned because you already are providing fun b-hang on..if I tell you, you'll stop! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Em..banned because I don't need you to have fun..?
..





?


----------



## Domination (Jun 27, 2010)

Banned because this is not "fun", this is just plain and tasteless commenting. Fun is different.


----------



## haflore (Jun 27, 2010)

Banned because I fear I may never have experienced real fun.


----------



## Domination (Jun 27, 2010)

Banned because I'm not gonna give to you. I don't like you.

You sound like you are an attention whore and a slut that sucks up to her boss.


----------



## haflore (Jun 27, 2010)

Banned because I have no idea why everyone assumes I'm a chick, I even changed my profile to say otherwise!


----------



## Domination (Jun 27, 2010)

Banned because your lack of common sense to tell apart my sarcastic insults makes me dislike you even more.


----------



## haflore (Jun 27, 2010)

Banned because I didn't mean you specifically, your pronouns just reminded me.


----------



## Domination (Jun 27, 2010)

Banned because your trying to explain your stand makes me dislike you even more.

There's nothing you do that doesn't trigger more hate for you.


----------



## haflore (Jun 27, 2010)

Banned because I wish 27 was back.


----------



## Domination (Jun 27, 2010)

Banned because what's 27?


----------



## haflore (Jun 27, 2010)

Banned because it's a who, not a what.


----------



## Domination (Jun 27, 2010)

Banned because you should have called her phoenixgoddess, phoenix, PG, or goddess. You are terrible at deriving short forms.


----------



## haflore (Jun 27, 2010)

Banned because, as intended, you have the wrong 27.
Maybe it would help if I said..*4*27, or..
Billy Mays. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(Although I wish she was back too)


----------



## Domination (Jun 27, 2010)

Banned for such a critical mistake and still being happy-go-lucky about it. I dislike you even more now!

And now that you mention it, both have 27 in their names... CHECK THEIR IP ADDRESSES!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 27, 2010)

Banned because what the hell? I left at page 2086, now it's page 2098. If you think I'm reading through all that then you're banned.


----------



## Domination (Jun 27, 2010)

Banned because no one is asking you to read through all that. I don't expect much from someone who does nothing but drink tea and eats crumpets as their main diet.


----------



## haflore (Jun 27, 2010)

Banned because the only reason he didn't read them all is..Because an error occurred! In the ah..the..thingy!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 27, 2010)

Banned cos I'm depressed after this afternoons slaughtering and I need to take it on somebody!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 27, 2010)

Domination said:
			
		

> Banned because no one is asking you to read through all that. I don't expect much from someone who does nothing but drink tea and eats crumpets as their main diet.


Banned because I don't drink tea and only rarely ever eat crumpets.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jun 27, 2010)

Banned for like drinking tea >=(

@TrolleyDave

Banned cause your team got seeerved XD


----------



## mameks (Jun 27, 2010)

banned 'cos we lost due to shitty reffing, thusly we lost morale, thus playing worse.


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 27, 2010)

Banned for your ping.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jun 27, 2010)

Banned for being the cutest little fox.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 28, 2010)

Banned for being paranoid of UFO's, who wouldn't wanna be beamed up and taken to a better planet!  Well, as long as they don't "probe" you anyway!


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jun 28, 2010)

Banned for being right! I'd love to leave this planet... alive XD

I'll probe you Dave! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I have this spiraling silver metal 12 inch rod... I call it my probing magic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bend over.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 28, 2010)

Banned for not even promising to use lubricant you sadist!


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jun 28, 2010)

Banned cause I don't need it if I'm drilling it up your arsenal!

But thank you for the compliment, I am quite the sadist


----------



## The Pi (Jun 28, 2010)

Banned for being a filthy whore.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jun 28, 2010)

Banned for being a lazy broke pimp


----------



## The Pi (Jun 28, 2010)

Banned for knowing me so well


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jun 28, 2010)

Lol 

Banned cause you need to calm down, haha.
I love aliens, well, the ones that aren't hostile (which apparently we haven't quite encountered just yet)
That's why I'm hoping my robots will find some when they get sent to space! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Dobule banned cause I'll send one to you if they find any


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jun 28, 2010)

Banned for being right

Double ban for being right twice! It is fascinating


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jun 28, 2010)

Banned cause I'm happy for you


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 28, 2010)

Banned for changing your name more times than Prince!

And double banned for not knowing I was using my ninja skills, waiting in the shadows for you to post "inb4TrolleyDave" before I struck.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jun 28, 2010)

Banned for not being a 2nd  place ninja! Of course I'm better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 XD


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jun 28, 2010)

Pfft banned cause you're the King of sour cream


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jun 28, 2010)

Banned cause it's hot here too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Double banned for not looking a few pages back at what sour cream is XD


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 28, 2010)

Banned because I can tell you now you would wanna eat this particular kind of sour cream on your Doritos!


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jun 28, 2010)

LOL

Banned because you are far beyond right unless he's into that sort of thing and wants that sort of sour cream on their doritos

Double ban cause I'm surprised you remember the recipe to tacos XD


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 28, 2010)

And a very late good night to you fellow banned member!


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jun 28, 2010)

You should be going to sleep as well, banned until you sleep!


----------



## mameks (Jun 28, 2010)

banned for 2101


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jun 28, 2010)

banned for numbers... tsktsk


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jun 28, 2010)

Banned for letters


----------



## Domination (Jun 28, 2010)

Banned for telling us she sends you erotic love letters. I believe that's TMI...


----------



## Paarish (Jun 28, 2010)

banned for determining what is TMI and what isn't TMI. (in this case, it's not TMI)


----------



## Domination (Jun 28, 2010)

Banned for shooting off your dirty mouth and polluting the air with rubbish. Know your place.

I'm not serious in case you didn't know...


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jun 28, 2010)

@30084pm
Banned for not knowing what TMI means! (TMI=Titties Might Ignite)
So be careful, they'll explode!

@Dom 

Banned cause it's nice to see you again
Don't worry, they weren't love letters, they were lusty ones.


----------



## Domination (Jun 28, 2010)

Banned for thinking it's nice to see me again. I'm evil and diabolical, I'm like Death, you should avoid me like the plague.

What a wrong thought.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jun 28, 2010)

Banned because I do not fear death and I'm always too sick to be afraid of the plague -_-

Banned cause you're a nice man! XD


----------



## Domination (Jun 28, 2010)

Banned for calling me a nice "man".

I am neither nice nor am i human. I am a divine being.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jun 28, 2010)

Banned, cause as I said on FB, you are... weak -_-


----------



## Domination (Jun 28, 2010)

Banned because you said what on what?

I don't remember talking to you anywhere else. And what's "FB"?


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jun 28, 2010)

Facebook.

Banned for playing dumb, you said the same thing on Facebook a minute before you said you were a divine being on here -_-

Besides, I can sense your nice attitude from a mile away.

Going to bed!

Bans self to go night night


----------



## Domination (Jun 28, 2010)

Banned for telling em someone on this forum called "facebook" is posing off as a divine being. I shall punish him duly.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jun 28, 2010)

Banned because I am lazy to read what youre saying


----------



## haflore (Jun 28, 2010)

Banned for being so lazy.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jun 28, 2010)

Banned because you are also lazy to post something more than that!


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 28, 2010)

Banned for not changing your avatar and sig.


----------



## Domination (Jun 28, 2010)

Banned because I'm a big fat douche.


----------



## naglaro00 (Jun 28, 2010)

^Banned because I CAN FINALLY SLEEP NOW YAY


----------



## haflore (Jun 28, 2010)

Banned because the text in your sig is cut off.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 28, 2010)

banned for being picky about text in people's sig


----------



## CamulaHikari (Jun 28, 2010)

Banned for no other reason than that I now can.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 28, 2010)

Banned for half-hearted reasoning.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 28, 2010)

banned for a quarter-hearted reasoning


----------



## CamulaHikari (Jun 28, 2010)

Banned for having more numbers than letters in your name.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 28, 2010)

Banned because I have two hearts.

(And yes, I did notice you posted before I did. Edit unrelated.)


----------



## haflore (Jun 28, 2010)

Banned for not admitting to being 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





'd.


----------



## mameks (Jun 28, 2010)

banned for 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ing


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 28, 2010)

Thou art bannzzored!


----------



## mameks (Jun 28, 2010)

banned for kewt foxes


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 28, 2010)

Banned for a Pokemon that looks like this: *db*


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 28, 2010)

Banned because I will admit to being 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'd when I get 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'd.

EDIT: Damn it!


----------



## haflore (Jun 28, 2010)

ProtoBan7.


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 28, 2010)

haflban.


----------



## haflore (Jun 28, 2010)

Banned because you wanted to say "halfban."


----------



## EpicJungle (Jun 28, 2010)

banned cause i want an iTouch!


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 29, 2010)

haflore said:
			
		

> Banned because you wanted to say "halfban."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Banned for not specifying if it's the flashcart or iPod.


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 29, 2010)

Banned for wanting to kill 'em all.


----------



## haflore (Jun 29, 2010)

Banned for being our Official Fur Ball™.


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 29, 2010)

Banned for being our Official Prinny™


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jun 29, 2010)

Banned for being so damn cute and foxxy


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 29, 2010)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> Banned for being so damn cute and foxxy


Banned for being nice.


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 29, 2010)

Banned for being scared of me. (?)


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jun 29, 2010)

Banned for not stating why you're scared shitless

@gameboy

Banned cause I'm not nice, you jerk >=(


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 29, 2010)

Banned for 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## haflore (Jun 29, 2010)




----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 29, 2010)

Banned for *NO, JUST NO.*

Edit: Darn you haflore.


----------



## haflore (Jun 29, 2010)

LOL you GB13!!


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 29, 2010)

OMG you HLORE!


----------



## haflore (Jun 29, 2010)

Banned for not banning me!!


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jun 29, 2010)

Banned cause X-Files is less scarier than Kirsten Dunst's FACE XD


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 29, 2010)

Banned for saying Kirsten Dunst's face is scary.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jun 29, 2010)

Banned for not getting your Rabie shot you mean fox


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 29, 2010)

Banned for freaking me out with those eyes !!!!!


----------



## harg (Jun 29, 2010)

^
Banned For Shooting Me With A Cannon And Me Not Dying


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jun 29, 2010)

@CannonFoddr
Banned cause it's Theresa from the manga/anime Claymore! Everyone feared her for a reason! I love her  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@harg 
Banned because I disabled your anti-ban shield while I was


----------



## jonesman99 (Jun 29, 2010)

YOU'RE ALL BANNED!!!! NOW GO FIND SOMETHING TO DO WITH YOUR LIVES!!!! lol


----------



## iYoshi- (Jun 29, 2010)

Banned because of your disturbing ava


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jun 29, 2010)

banned because of the irony


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jun 29, 2010)

Banned for not kicking Dave or Dommy in the crotch! >
Shame on you, woman


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jun 29, 2010)

banned for commanding. i rule


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jun 29, 2010)

Banned cause I didn't command. I banned

Double ban cause Chuck Norris told me to. Always listen to Chuck Norris.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jun 29, 2010)

banned for mentioning chuck norris. HE IS DEVINE!!!


----------



## prowler (Jun 29, 2010)

banned for using three exclamation marks


----------



## Paarish (Jun 29, 2010)

banned for using none!!!


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jun 29, 2010)

Banned cause Chuck Norris told me to ban you too! Never ban Chuck Norris.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jun 29, 2010)

Banned cause I already knew that, he spits them out at us all, pa-too-e.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 29, 2010)

banned because you knew about Chuck Norris


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 29, 2010)

Banned for flinging pie all over my underground fox-cave.


----------



## EpicJungle (Jun 29, 2010)

banned cause you're a furry.


----------



## haflore (Jun 29, 2010)

Banned because you're a turtle.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 29, 2010)

Banned for stealing my alcohol, the bottle was full before you walked into the thread!


----------



## The Pi (Jun 29, 2010)

Banned for being a dumbass


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 29, 2010)

Banned for being a dumber ass!


----------



## The Pi (Jun 29, 2010)

Banned for being the dumbest ass!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 29, 2010)

Banned for the being dumbestestest ass!  Wait, did I just prove your point? lol


----------



## The Pi (Jun 29, 2010)

Banned for hahahahahahahahahahahah you lose


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 30, 2010)

Banned because you stalk me


----------



## haflore (Jun 30, 2010)

Banned because everyone's stalking you right now.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jun 30, 2010)

Banned because you're wrong, we're all stalking *YOU*


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 30, 2010)

Banned as I never actually noticed phoenixgoddess here :S


----------



## iFish (Jun 30, 2010)

Banned for being "Big"


----------



## haflore (Jun 30, 2010)

Banned for liking Lego Rock Band!


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jun 30, 2010)

@Toni

Banned for underestimating the ninja!

@haflore

Banned for liking penguins enough to put them into your sig


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 30, 2010)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> @Toni
> 
> Banned for underestimating the ninja!
> 
> ...


Banned as I should be writing message, no playing with you -.-


----------



## iFish (Jun 30, 2010)

Banned for being to sexy for your own good


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jun 30, 2010)

Banned for not liking trolls  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Double banned for calling Toni sexy and not me! >
(just kidding XD)

@Toni

Banned for replying instead of writing


----------



## iFish (Jun 30, 2010)

Banned because you don't play uncharted 2 >:|


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jun 30, 2010)

Banned cause I can't afford it


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 30, 2010)

Banned as pirates should be able to "afford" everything!


----------



## iFish (Jun 30, 2010)

Banned because you cannot pirate on a PS3 fool

and because i 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jun 30, 2010)

Banned cause the fish is right, you can't pirate the PS3 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But I can share my bad ass big collection of add ons 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@Toni

Banned cause you're just jealous I'm broke XD


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 30, 2010)

Banned as you both failed to notice I said "should be able"..

And banned once more for not writing a message XD


----------



## iFish (Jun 30, 2010)

Banned for not adding me to your shelf :


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 30, 2010)

Banned as only hugest of tiny can be on the shelf!


----------



## iFish (Jun 30, 2010)

Banned because you i did not understand that


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jun 30, 2010)

banned because we are alike


----------



## iFish (Jun 30, 2010)

Banned for being a girl, a very nice looking girl at that


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jun 30, 2010)

Banned for being a nerdy looking man >_<
Which is cute


----------



## iFish (Jun 30, 2010)

Banned because i am a nerd. and i try to look like one


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 30, 2010)

Banned as BAN game has no room for Nerdii!


----------



## iFish (Jun 30, 2010)

<

BANNED BECUASE I AM NOT HATSU AND HATE HATSU BUT LOVE LELOUCEVII WHO IS A DUPE OF HATSU :


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 30, 2010)

Banned for all-caps.


----------



## The Pi (Jun 30, 2010)

BANNED IN ALL CAPS


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jun 30, 2010)

Banned cause I like tatas too


----------



## haflore (Jun 30, 2010)

Banned because I'll in a good mood for no real reason.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 30, 2010)

Banned because you nommed phoenixgoddess's cheese when she wasn't looking, which resulted in her becoming hungry, which resulted in her starving, which resulted in her having to buy more cheese to consume.


----------



## haflore (Jun 30, 2010)

Banned because in Soviet Russia: You don't eat cheese, cheese eats you!


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 30, 2010)

Banned because cheese does not ear you. If cheese had ears all the noobs in this place would be like "OMGWTFLMAORMPLFLEWAW!!!111!!Oneoneoneoneone!1uno! I HAZ SEEN A CHEAZE ER [email protected]#$,"


----------



## haflore (Jun 30, 2010)

Banned because I have no idea what you're talking about.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 30, 2010)

Banned for [louder][/louder].


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 30, 2010)

banned for being loud.

people are trying to sleep here!


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 30, 2010)

banned for having a really nice profile picture


----------



## iFish (Jun 30, 2010)

Banned for saying i should be iFish


----------



## The Pi (Jun 30, 2010)

I ban ifish because I can


----------



## Jamstruth (Jun 30, 2010)

Banned for the eyerape you call a signature


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 30, 2010)

JetKun said:
			
		

> banned for having a really nice profile picture



banned because it is nice, thanks!


----------



## haflore (Jun 30, 2010)

Banned because your sig makes me green.


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 30, 2010)

banned cuz i was faster than you!!


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jun 30, 2010)

banned because you have a nintendo 3ds as your avatar


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 30, 2010)

banned because it is.

too bad it hasn't been released yet.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 1, 2010)

Banned cause I'm happy it isn't released yet!

Gives me time to play my other games 

Double ban cause again, I'm happy it isn't released yet! Don't wanna spend money on games for the not yet hacked 3DS -_-

Triple ban for still having up that forsaken signature.

Quad-*c-c-c-c-c-COMBO BREAKER!!* druple banned for being a john cena fan

Pentuple banned for someone taking my cheese!

*ULTRA... ULTRA.. ULTRA... ULTRA...*


----------



## Goli (Jul 1, 2010)

Banned because your avatar wants to kill me >:.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 1, 2010)

Banned cause she'll only kill you if you're a demon or hurt someone special


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 1, 2010)

Banned


----------



## westarrr (Jul 1, 2010)

Banned for having a foxthingy avatar, while you aren't


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jul 1, 2010)

Banned because I'm off to a mate now. Playing some GAEMSH.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 1, 2010)

Banned because you made your signature slightly smaller.


----------



## haflore (Jul 1, 2010)

Good morning ban!


----------



## ehayes427 (Jul 1, 2010)

banned because it's almost afternoon, sir


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 1, 2010)

Banned because it's already afternoon.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 1, 2010)

johncenafan427 said:
			
		

> banned because it's almost afternoon, sir



Banned because there's a such thing as a different time zone


----------



## ehayes427 (Jul 1, 2010)

banned cuz it's almost afternoon in my time zone.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 1, 2010)

Banned because the UK time zone pwns all.


----------



## ehayes427 (Jul 1, 2010)

banned cuz the UK time zone is too far ahead of any American time zone.


----------



## The Pi (Jul 1, 2010)

Banned for lies.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 1, 2010)

Banned for editing to change your opinion. Unbanned because the Americans are just always behind the rest of us.


----------



## Danny600kill (Jul 1, 2010)

Ninja post Ban


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 1, 2010)

inb4ThePi ban.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 1, 2010)

Banned cause you're gonna make The Pi turn green >


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 1, 2010)

Banned because he's apparently been posting since 16:46. (Local time of course)


----------



## The Pi (Jul 1, 2010)

Banned for talking about me


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jul 1, 2010)

Banned for being a dimensionless quantity


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 1, 2010)

banned for quality of a dimensionless type.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jul 1, 2010)

Banned for looking at the profile of myers_fr!


----------



## haflore (Jul 1, 2010)

Banned because his member number made me laugh.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jul 1, 2010)

BANNED BECAUSE YOU MADE ME


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 1, 2010)

Banned for 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ing.


----------



## The Pi (Jul 1, 2010)

Banned for trying.


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 1, 2010)

Banned for pi(e)-ing.


----------



## The Pi (Jul 1, 2010)

Banned cos i really need to change my name


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 2, 2010)

Banned because you don't! I like it.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jul 2, 2010)

Banned because changing usernames is for lamers.


----------



## haflore (Jul 2, 2010)

Banned for hypoc-oh wait, I see what you did there.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 2, 2010)

Banned for not showing me your genitals! >_<

e=mc vagina


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jul 2, 2010)

Banned for being sexual!


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 2, 2010)

Banned cause I'm not sexual that man is! >

I'm a pure virgin


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jul 2, 2010)

Banned for being a virgin.


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 2, 2010)

Banned because The Cat Boy is back


----------



## The Pi (Jul 2, 2010)

Banned  for coming back.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jul 2, 2010)

Banned because you should be happy that he's back


----------



## The Pi (Jul 2, 2010)

Banned cos I am but I just like posting in this thread.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jul 2, 2010)

Banned for nothing


----------



## The Pi (Jul 2, 2010)

Banned for reading this


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 2, 2010)

Banned for banning people reading your post, jerk...


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 2, 2010)

Banned for insulting pie.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jul 2, 2010)

Banned for insulting her!


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 2, 2010)

Banned for banning a cute little fox.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jul 2, 2010)

Banned because you aren't cute, nor are you little.


And you aren't a fox either.


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 2, 2010)

Banned for lowering my self-esteem.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 2, 2010)

Banned because no-one here ever wants to see you again. Now *that's* lowering self-esteem.


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 2, 2010)

Banned for making me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## haflore (Jul 2, 2010)

Banned for 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ing, Instead of 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ing.


----------



## The Pi (Jul 2, 2010)

Banned for not updated "The List" to include a recent name change

Double ban for not adding me to "The List"


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 2, 2010)

Banned because everyone (including me) wants to be on "The List."


----------



## haflore (Jul 2, 2010)

Banned because it looks up to date to me.


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 2, 2010)

Banned because you aren't up to date. Use the official Prinny™ updater and you will be fine.


----------



## haflore (Jul 2, 2010)

Banned because wut.


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 2, 2010)

Banned for no whey.


----------



## Jamstruth (Jul 2, 2010)

Banned for not using an amusing owl.


----------



## Paarish (Jul 2, 2010)

banned for wanting an amusing owl in the previous post


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 2, 2010)

Banned for feathers.


----------



## Jamstruth (Jul 2, 2010)

Banned cause there's still no owl!!!


----------



## The Pi (Jul 2, 2010)

Banned cos your not looking hard enough.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jul 2, 2010)




----------



## Deleted User (Jul 2, 2010)

Banned because your post failed.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 2, 2010)

Banned because you're right, it was there earlier.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 2, 2010)

Banned, because you enraged beegee7730's breasts


----------



## haflore (Jul 2, 2010)

Banned for not revolting with BG.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jul 2, 2010)

Banned because all these retarded people will actually get banned soon. Seriously.


----------



## The Pi (Jul 2, 2010)

Banned because that includes you.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jul 2, 2010)

Banned because you know too much!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 2, 2010)

Ellie said:
			
		

> Banned because all these retarded people will actually get banned soon. Seriously.


Banned because I hope so...


----------



## haflore (Jul 2, 2010)

Banned because we should start naming names!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 2, 2010)

Banned because The List does exactly that.


----------



## haflore (Jul 2, 2010)

Banned because _you're_ on that list y'know.


----------



## The Pi (Jul 2, 2010)

Banned cause I'm still not on "The List"


----------



## haflore (Jul 2, 2010)

Banned because I haven't done the next round of updates yet.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jul 2, 2010)

Banned because nobody reads that list anyways.


----------



## The Pi (Jul 2, 2010)

Banned cause I do therefore your statement is false.


----------



## The Pi (Jul 2, 2010)

Banned cause that's disgusting.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 3, 2010)

Banned cause not if it's an "American Pie"


----------



## The Pi (Jul 3, 2010)

Banned cause it's a goggled pie.


----------



## ca_michelbach (Jul 3, 2010)

banned for not making a creampie joke


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jul 3, 2010)

Banned because the Pi's sig is an eye rape


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jul 3, 2010)

Banned because I rape your eyes.


----------



## distorted.freque (Jul 3, 2010)

Banned because I rinse your eyes of the rape.


----------



## Domination (Jul 3, 2010)

Banned because I am not your father! I SWEAR!


----------



## distorted.freque (Jul 3, 2010)

Banned because you were never my father! Where did you get that idea from?!


----------



## Domination (Jul 3, 2010)

Banned because kids shouldn't ask so many questions... it's for your own good.


----------



## distorted.freque (Jul 3, 2010)

Banned because parents always say such things when they try to avoid answering questions they don't know the answer to.


----------



## Domination (Jul 3, 2010)

Banned because it's not the case here. Kids only know how to assume.


----------



## distorted.freque (Jul 3, 2010)

Banned because what is the case you're trying to make?


----------



## iYoshi- (Jul 3, 2010)

Banned for confusing my tiny mind


----------



## iYoshi- (Jul 3, 2010)

Banned for double posting


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jul 3, 2010)

Banned because your posts werent merged


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 3, 2010)

Banned for pointing that out before me XD


----------



## Domination (Jul 3, 2010)

Banned because long time no ban.


----------



## westarrr (Jul 3, 2010)

Banned for you posting to much posts in 2 pages


----------



## Domination (Jul 3, 2010)

Banned because you obviously know nothing about posting too much.

Hatsu needs to take lessons from me, me thinks.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jul 3, 2010)

Banned because who is Hatsu(I've been seeing posts about him 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 3, 2010)

Banned for asking about Hatsu, the guy with a hat.


----------



## haflore (Jul 3, 2010)

Banned for not telling her about Hatsu!


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 3, 2010)

Banned for telling her about Hatsu


----------



## alidsl (Jul 3, 2010)

Banned for originality


----------



## ehayes427 (Jul 3, 2010)

banned for no originality.


----------



## ehayes427 (Jul 3, 2010)

banned for throwing things.


----------



## haflore (Jul 3, 2010)

Banned for throwing things at Green Day.
They already feel miserable, don't make it worse.


----------



## The Pi (Jul 3, 2010)

Banned for never shutting up.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jul 3, 2010)

HOW ARE YOU GENTLEMEN

ALL YOUR *BANNED* ARE BELONG TO US


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 3, 2010)

Just like Suarez, you're banned!


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jul 3, 2010)

Underage b&.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 3, 2010)

Banned because it's a trap.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jul 3, 2010)

Banned for lying.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jul 3, 2010)

Banned because I did, I just couldn't come up with a good response.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jul 3, 2010)

Banned because you know it.

*Posts merged*

Self-ban for not being here for 4 weeks starting *NOW*. Buh-bye.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jul 4, 2010)

Banned because I can't help it, I love my house in France but having no internet is a pain...


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 4, 2010)

Banned for being rich and having more than one house!


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jul 4, 2010)

Banned because I actually have four!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 4, 2010)

Banned for not giving me one of them!


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jul 4, 2010)

Banned because you're a beggar!


----------



## haflore (Jul 4, 2010)

Banned because that beggar can ban you.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 4, 2010)

Banned cos that banner can beg for you.


----------



## haflore (Jul 4, 2010)

Banned because I would like it if you did.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 4, 2010)

Banned for being insatiable!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 4, 2010)

Banned for being wrong, I love the way you don't charge me.


----------



## haflore (Jul 4, 2010)

Banned because you should charged him then!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 4, 2010)

Banned for being a sneaky tea leaf!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 4, 2010)

Banned for not taking pictures of the teabagging for me to sell on-line.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 4, 2010)

Banned cause I just teabagged you!


----------



## Domination (Jul 4, 2010)

Banned because I don't like tea.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 4, 2010)

Banned for being a chubby girls blouse!


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jul 4, 2010)

banned for mentioning chubby girls


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 4, 2010)

Banned for hating on chubby girls!


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 4, 2010)

Banned for also mentioning chubby girls XD


----------



## Domination (Jul 4, 2010)

Banned because I'm a chubby Asian teenager.

That doesn't leave a good image...


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 4, 2010)

Banned for forgetting to add that speaking to you also leaves a foul taste in a persons mouth.


----------



## Domination (Jul 4, 2010)

Banned because listening to my monotonous Asian voice also leaves a bad echo in your ear.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 4, 2010)

White noise is what you hear for hours after speaking to you.  Banned for causing that.


----------



## Domination (Jul 4, 2010)

Banned for thinking it's just white noise, you get deaf. But you will keep hearing my monotonous Asian voice in your head, even after you become deaf.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 4, 2010)

What's that sonny, I can't hear you very well - I appear to have gone deaf suddenly.  Banned for not speaking up.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jul 4, 2010)

Banned because I am 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .....



Spoiler


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 4, 2010)

Banned for being 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 when you should be


----------



## Domination (Jul 4, 2010)

Banned for stupid ban. It's obvious this is the internet. You have never heard my voice before, neither have you seen my face more than a few times from photos.

So you can't be deaf or blind. Though you are retarded, but that's hardly my fault.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 4, 2010)

Banned for getting touchy about the fact that seeing and hearing you causes disabilities.


----------



## Domination (Jul 4, 2010)

Banned because I'm gonna take a picture and post it here to blind your eyes!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 4, 2010)

I'm now worried for my safety.  Banned for threatening behaviour!


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 4, 2010)

Banned for causing that behavior!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 4, 2010)

Banned for implying that I'm some kind of bad influence, I'm an angel!


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jul 4, 2010)

banned coz I am not afraid to be banned!!!


Spoiler



wait, I'm just kidding


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 4, 2010)

Banned, for good.  Take that for not being afraid!


----------



## Domination (Jul 4, 2010)

Banned for bad.

Santa doesn't like you.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jul 4, 2010)

Banned coz I never had a warn! IM A GOOD PERSON! U CANT BAN ME!


----------



## Domination (Jul 4, 2010)

Banned cos I had a warn.

So you can say I'm an ex-criminal.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 4, 2010)

Banned for getting warned by Toni for spamming the board along with MrFatso.  I know all your deep dark secrets!


----------



## Domination (Jul 4, 2010)

Banned because I thought that was a known fact?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 4, 2010)

Banned for being so hideous that even your palm rejects you!


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jul 4, 2010)

banned because I almost had it


----------



## Domination (Jul 4, 2010)

Banned because I'm Darth Vader!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 4, 2010)

Banned for thinking you have the style and class to be Darth Vader, you're a Stormtropper at best.


----------



## Domination (Jul 4, 2010)

Banned because you are a Jedi, you have no place to speak.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 4, 2010)

Banned for getting something right, although I suppose there is a first time for everything.


----------



## Domination (Jul 4, 2010)

Banned because I'm your father, Luke.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 4, 2010)

God damnit, banned for owing me a life time of allowances and birthday gifts!


----------



## Domination (Jul 4, 2010)

Banned because I'll kill you cos I LOST MY WIFE!!!! YOU KILLED YOUR MOTHER!


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 4, 2010)

Banned cause you almost killed her yourself!


----------



## Domination (Jul 4, 2010)

Banned because... because... NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 4, 2010)

Banned for having your real legs burned off and your hand chopped off XD

Double banned for getting owned by your teacher!


----------



## Domination (Jul 4, 2010)

Banned because... I can kill you all now!


----------



## iYoshi- (Jul 4, 2010)

Banned cos you cant touch mc hammer :|


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 4, 2010)

Banned for mentioning MC Hammer!

@Domination
Banned cause you can kill us but in the end you become a softy!


----------



## Domination (Jul 4, 2010)

Banned because you are underestimating me!

Darth Vader is *MERCILESS*!


----------



## Domination (Jul 4, 2010)

Banned because it won't be as epic as the Death Star.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 4, 2010)

Banned cause according to robot Chicken Star Wars, it wasn't very epic, it got destroyed XD


----------



## Domination (Jul 4, 2010)

Banned because enough of your blasphemy. I'll take it that you never spouted any nonsense and not kill you.

I want to watch the films about me, but I don't have the time.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 4, 2010)

Banned cause you should make the time so you can see how much of a softy you were when it came to "love".


----------



## Domination (Jul 4, 2010)

Banned because I have exams and so i don't have time to watch all 6. Maybe the final 3, but it's a slow process.

As slow as my torturing methods!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 4, 2010)

Banned because if you only have time to watch 3 Star Wars films they should be the original trilogy!


----------



## Domination (Jul 4, 2010)

Banned because I meant IV, V and VI. The final 3.

Stupid.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 4, 2010)

Ah well then I'll let you off that last ban, but I'll have to ban you for not using correct Star Wars terminology.


----------



## Domination (Jul 4, 2010)

Banned because there's no "star wars terminology", I speak English only.

Well, I speak Chinese too, but that's besides the point.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 4, 2010)

Banned for saying you speak Chinese, when it's probably Mandarin.


----------



## Domination (Jul 4, 2010)

Banned because it's printed "Chinese" on my O Level documents.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 4, 2010)

Banned for following the Chinese Communist Party doctrine.  I bet you speak Mandarin which the CCP push as the "official" Chinese language, rather than Cantonese which is the common dialect around Macau and Hong Kong.


----------



## Domination (Jul 4, 2010)

Banned because if you want to talk about dialects: My dad can speak teocheow, my mum speaks cantonese, both of them know hokkien. My mother is of hakka descent but can't speak it.

My family speaks more dialects than you think. Though I'm only bilingual in English and Chinese.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 4, 2010)

Banned cos that's nothing, I speak many dialects too - Standard English, Southern English, Northern English, Canadian English, Americanish and Cuntish.


----------



## Domination (Jul 4, 2010)

You want to play that game eh? I can speak Americanish, Singlish and Engrish too!

I'm also extremely fluent in sarcasm and insults!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 4, 2010)

Banned for not knowing that sarcasm and insults come under the language banner of "Cuntish".


----------



## Domination (Jul 4, 2010)

Banned because I'm saying I'm fluent in them, I didn't say they were dialects.

I'm also fluent in ambiguity.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 4, 2010)

Banned for missing the word sexual before ambiguity, you've been speaking to ifish too much.


----------



## Domination (Jul 4, 2010)

Banned because it was never meant to be sexual ambiguity, I'm fluent in exploiting other's ambiguity and covering up my own ambiguity.

Though that reminds me, I'm fluent at innuendo too!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 4, 2010)

Banned for not being half as fluent as me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=100554


----------



## Domination (Jul 4, 2010)

Banned because I remember that topic! It was hilarious.

I looked up to you int he past actually. Guess it was a wrong decision, looking back.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 4, 2010)

Banned for claiming to be brilliant yet making so many bad decisions!


----------



## Domination (Jul 4, 2010)

Banned because even the most perfect beings need time to become perfect.

I say I'm perfect, but I never said i was born perfect.

Why am I even reasoning with an inferior being like Dave? *facepalms myself* Maybe I'm still a tad imperfect.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 4, 2010)

Banned for not understanding the meaning of the word "tad".


----------



## Domination (Jul 4, 2010)

Banned because I understand it perfectly. When I say "maybe I'm still a tad imperfect.", that means I'm 99.99999% perfect right now.

Dave, you are an inferior being, so you should just shut up.

*sigh*


----------



## The Pi (Jul 4, 2010)

Banned for strange sounding brit speak.


----------



## Domination (Jul 4, 2010)

Banned because who the fuck is brit speaking?

Also: No. *I* am your father.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jul 4, 2010)

banned coz I have NO father!


----------



## Domination (Jul 4, 2010)

Banned because Obi Wan hasn't told you, what happened to your father...


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jul 4, 2010)

Banned because I just want to!


----------



## The Pi (Jul 4, 2010)

Banned for a bad banning of someone with a bad ban.


----------



## The Pi (Jul 4, 2010)

Banned cause it's better under the bed.


----------



## mameks (Jul 4, 2010)

banned because im under your bed


----------



## haflore (Jul 4, 2010)

Banned because that's actually quite unsettling.


----------



## EpicJungle (Jul 4, 2010)

banned because of Fuzzy kittens


----------



## The Pi (Jul 4, 2010)

Banned for writing "Fuzzy kittens" in your last 4 posts.


----------



## EpicJungle (Jul 4, 2010)

Banned cause i love to put Fuzzy kittens


----------



## The Pi (Jul 4, 2010)

bANNED FOR NOT STOPPING IT!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## haflore (Jul 4, 2010)

Banned because 22/7 is more precise.


----------



## The Pi (Jul 4, 2010)

Banned because 333/106  is more precise.


----------



## The Pi (Jul 4, 2010)

Banned cause_ I know good sir_


----------



## The Pi (Jul 4, 2010)

Banned for the "favor" you gave me.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 4, 2010)

Banned because people were having fun with YouTube earlier and I bally well missed it!


----------



## The Pi (Jul 4, 2010)

Banned for HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 4, 2010)

Banned for laughing at me, I'm old, I need all the sleep I can get.


----------



## The Pi (Jul 4, 2010)

Banned cause thats you just getting up? i thought i was lazy.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 4, 2010)

Yeah but I didn't go to bed til noon.  Banned for not taking that into account.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 4, 2010)

Banned cos you did nothing to my channel. I sleep with on my back!


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 4, 2010)

Banned cause you were on your back last night! XD


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 4, 2010)

Banned cos I'm gutted I missed it, that would have had me in stitches!


----------



## The Pi (Jul 4, 2010)




----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 4, 2010)

Banned for reminding me that I always miss all the fun, bloody sleep is a nuisance! lol


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 4, 2010)

Banned because you talked about Vaginal Shanking in the Word Ass Ocation game.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 4, 2010)

Banned because nothing's wrong with vaginal shanking if she deserves it! >_


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 4, 2010)

Banned for making me feel horny good now


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 4, 2010)

LOL Banned for making me laugh, don't you know girls like to cry! >


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 4, 2010)

Banned for making me confused, whilst feeling good.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 4, 2010)

Banned for me accidentally making you feel good >_


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 4, 2010)

Banned for accidentally making me feel good :3


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 4, 2010)

Banned for feeling good in the first place


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 4, 2010)

Banned for feeling that vaginal shanking is good in the first place


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 4, 2010)

Banned cause I don't see the problem with it O_O

I'm okay with guys being probed in the butt so why would I mind vaginal shanking? XD


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 4, 2010)

Banned because your post made me ROFL.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 4, 2010)

Banned cause it's good to laugh


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 4, 2010)

Banned because probing guys in the butt causes irrevocable damage to the nervous system of the human body. (E.G Hardcore hurts)


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 4, 2010)

Banned cause it's not my fault they have tight little booties and not loose goosies.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 4, 2010)

Banned for disgusting this poor manly wolf.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But girls have tight little booties too


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 4, 2010)

But they get shanked in the Caslopus, not in the probing target


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 4, 2010)

Banned for not changing the subject.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 4, 2010)

Banned cause why would I?


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 4, 2010)

Banned because why wouldn't you?


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 4, 2010)

Banned cause maybe I like being a tad bit weird?


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 4, 2010)

Banned because I'm incredibly weird.


----------



## The Pi (Jul 4, 2010)

Banned for truth


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 4, 2010)

Banned cause being weird can be fun sometimes


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 4, 2010)

Banned because being weird is _always_ fun.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 4, 2010)

Banned cause hmph

Unbanned cause you make a point


----------



## EpicJungle (Jul 4, 2010)

Banned cause weird is weird.
Cause im weird.
Weirdo.


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 4, 2010)

Banned for an overdose of weird.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jul 4, 2010)

Banned coz I had it


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 4, 2010)

What are you doing here, you're banned sunshine!


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 4, 2010)

Banned because


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 4, 2010)

Banned for well, that ^^^^^


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jul 4, 2010)

Banned for banning a good girl!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 4, 2010)

Banned for coming in here and thinking you could get away with not being banned, good girl or not!


----------



## The Pi (Jul 5, 2010)

Banned for not knowing who amy is


----------



## haflore (Jul 5, 2010)

Banned because DQIX is soon to arrive!!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 5, 2010)

Banned for making me nervous about the 3000 threads that will be created asking if there's an AP or if the AP has been fixed!


----------



## The Pi (Jul 5, 2010)

Banned for being evil

proof


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 5, 2010)

Banned for seeing through the reality bending spell that I use!


----------



## The Pi (Jul 5, 2010)

Banned cause I win


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 5, 2010)

Banned for thinking you win anything except an eternity of torment in a private hell created using my satanic powers!


----------



## The Pi (Jul 5, 2010)

Banned cause at least I'll hear no one else's  screams


----------



## The Pi (Jul 5, 2010)

Banned for not knowing DQIX = Dragon Quest 9


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 5, 2010)

Banned for not knowing that it's the latest name craze for slaggy chav teen Mums and their babies.


----------



## The Pi (Jul 5, 2010)

BANNED


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 5, 2010)

No sir, it is you who is banned.


----------



## The Pi (Jul 5, 2010)

Banned cause then why am i still posting.


----------



## Domination (Jul 5, 2010)

Banned because you evaded a ban.

Don't tell the admins I knew that.


----------



## The Pi (Jul 5, 2010)

Banned for telling me the info


----------



## Domination (Jul 5, 2010)

Banned for not knowing that... You truly are a moron not worthy of Lord Vader's time.

But I'm bored so I'm gonna continue toying with you.


----------



## EpicJungle (Jul 5, 2010)

Banned cause you're toying with The Pi


----------



## haflore (Jul 5, 2010)

Banned, eh.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 5, 2010)

Oi you, what the hell are you doing in here!  You're already banned, now get out!


----------



## haflore (Jul 5, 2010)

Hm, I'm thinkin..rebellious Ban!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 5, 2010)

You're not rebellious, you're a conformist.  Banned for thinking you're anything but!


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 5, 2010)

Banned for getting probed.


----------



## haflore (Jul 5, 2010)

Banned because I'm so non-conformist I'll get a 9 to 5 job and huge debts to support an extravagant quality of life I'm not qualified for!!


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 5, 2010)

Banned for 9 to 5.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 5, 2010)

Banned for 5 to 10


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 5, 2010)

Banned for 256,176.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 5, 2010)

Banned for 176,P3


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 5, 2010)

Banned for not realizing that number was your member number.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 5, 2010)

Banned because you copied down my member number.


----------



## alidsl (Jul 5, 2010)

Banned because he's allowed to


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 5, 2010)

Banned because of watching 'Spaceballs'


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 5, 2010)

Banned for mentioning a brief snippet of our conversation in your siggy.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 5, 2010)

Banned for being a fox, when we all know you are furrier than that.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jul 5, 2010)

Banned coz you are somewhat a fox, too


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 5, 2010)

Banned because I'm too foxy for words.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 6, 2010)

Banned for egocentricism.


----------



## Uzumakijl (Jul 6, 2010)

Long time no *ban*!

PS: Just to break the furry combo


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 6, 2010)

Long ban, very little time!


----------



## iYoshi- (Jul 6, 2010)

banned for bolding your text


----------



## iYoshi- (Jul 6, 2010)

banned for failing


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 6, 2010)

Banned for double posting.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 6, 2010)

Banned for sticking a silver metal rod up my pooper!


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 6, 2010)

Banned for finally admitting it!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 6, 2010)

Banned for not realising it would take me a long time to get over the trauma you sadist! *twitch*


----------



## Falcon27252 (Jul 6, 2010)

Both of you are banned for posting.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 6, 2010)

Banned for banning me

@TrolleyDave, that's right, talking about your traumatic experience helps you get over it, now... come come, my dear, you are banned.

XD


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 6, 2010)

Banned for attempting to trick me with your niceness in order to get close enough to do more damage to my exit canal!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 6, 2010)

Banned for sick experiments.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 6, 2010)

Banned for some shit


----------



## The Darkness Wit (Jul 7, 2010)

Banned for a fairly decent amount of shit when compared to the average amount of shit.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 7, 2010)

Banned cause that shit didn't make sense.


----------



## The Darkness Wit (Jul 7, 2010)

Banned for being shitty about my shit.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 7, 2010)

Banned for being shitty yourself.


----------



## The Darkness Wit (Jul 7, 2010)

Banned for shitting yourself.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 7, 2010)

Banned cause it was not me, but you who shit yourself, shitty shitter.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jul 7, 2010)

Banned for all this scatological talk.

Potty mouth.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jul 7, 2010)

Banned because my male classmates call me DORA. yes the spanish girl who is also an illegal immigrant


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jul 7, 2010)

Banned for unauthorized exploration.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 7, 2010)

Banned cause I get called the same thing -_-

@Vulpus
Banned for having a picture of a wild animal.


----------



## The Darkness Wit (Jul 7, 2010)

Prohibido para robo todos el puestos de trabajo.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jul 7, 2010)

Banned for posting english-to-spanish google translations. 
That was not amusing. 
The rules clearly state that you must translate in the other direction to post here.


----------



## The Darkness Wit (Jul 7, 2010)

Banned for being such a clever fox.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 7, 2010)

Banned for making me have a potty mouth, hmph.


----------



## The Darkness Wit (Jul 7, 2010)

Banned for pottying in a mouth.


----------



## Domination (Jul 7, 2010)

Banning an imperialist, nothin' ta see, now 'ove along.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 7, 2010)

Banned for having to study.

@The Darkness Within

Banned for being gross.


----------



## Domination (Jul 7, 2010)

Banned for being a good-for-nothing imperialist.

I wanted to go with a "I'm your father" ban, but you are woman, so it would be self-degrading of me.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 7, 2010)

Banned cause you could never be my father anyway, my father's naturally black and you were just burnt that way.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jul 7, 2010)

BURN! ...err...I mean....BAN!


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 7, 2010)

Banned for that "oopsy".


----------



## Domination (Jul 7, 2010)

Banned because Darth Vader wasn't burnt black. I think. I haven't watch VI yet.

Dying to watch it.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 7, 2010)

Banned cause you should go watch it.

He got burned like crisp chicken.


----------



## Domination (Jul 7, 2010)

Banned because I have no access to the computer.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jul 7, 2010)

Banned for blasphemy


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 7, 2010)

Banned for being right about the blasphemy.

@Domination

Banned cause that sucks, you can't see Anakin get fried


----------



## The Darkness Wit (Jul 7, 2010)

Banned for ymehpsalb.


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 7, 2010)

Banned because as the cat boy, I can ban you!


----------



## The Pi (Jul 7, 2010)

Banned as I have banning rights since I am never ending.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 7, 2010)

Banned cause I have banning rights too!


----------



## haflore (Jul 7, 2010)

Banned..in..COLOUR!!


----------



## The Pi (Jul 7, 2010)

Banned in big blue letters.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 7, 2010)

Haha, nice haflore XD


Banned in Green Gothic fonted letters! (My fave)


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jul 7, 2010)

Banned from out in right field.


----------



## westarrr (Jul 7, 2010)

Banned Vulpes for not saying a thing...
Also banned because this topic's got too much pages and views


----------



## haflore (Jul 7, 2010)

Banned for not looking to the right side of Vulpes' post.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 7, 2010)

@phoenixgoddess27: Banned for getting post #32000!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jul 7, 2010)

Banned because it was actually Pi who posted that notable number.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 7, 2010)

Banned because not on a standard user's view it isn't.


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 7, 2010)

Banned because I'm a standard user.


----------



## Paarish (Jul 7, 2010)

banned because you are a standard user


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 7, 2010)

Banned because you are a newcomer.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 7, 2010)

Banned because you have no standards.


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 7, 2010)

Banned in *B*&W!!!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 7, 2010)

Banned because 





			
				Forum Rules said:
			
		

> All actions are decided by staff only and once made are not open to public debate.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 7, 2010)

Banned because it's a trap! You're trying to get me banned. Well, I'm not falling for it! Reported!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 7, 2010)

Banned for referring to 4chan.


----------



## The Pi (Jul 7, 2010)

Banned for referring to 4chan (again)


----------



## SparkFenix (Jul 8, 2010)

Banned for having over 2000 pages O_O

srlsy OMG


----------



## The Pi (Jul 8, 2010)

Banned for having a gun


----------



## haflore (Jul 8, 2010)

Banned for raising your posts/page to an unreasonable level!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 8, 2010)

Is it a bird, is it a plane?  Can it leap tall buildings in a single bound?  No, but it did just ban you!


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 8, 2010)

And it just banned you!


----------



## iFish (Jul 8, 2010)

Banned for making me smile


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 8, 2010)

What are you even doing in here?  Banned for ban evading!


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 8, 2010)

Banned for you ban evading too!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 8, 2010)

Banned for thinking a guy as angelic as me would ever do such a thing!


----------



## iFish (Jul 8, 2010)

Banned for hating on starbucks


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 8, 2010)

Banned for not realising I don't hate Starbucks, I hate all Chicago School of Economics policy following corporations.


----------



## iFish (Jul 8, 2010)

Banned for confusing ifish


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 8, 2010)

Banned cause I love a man who loves tea with an English accent 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





@ifish

Banned for posting before me.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 8, 2010)

Banned because I don't have a pure English accent, my accent is a mishmash of a few of them!  It's more awesome than awesome!


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 8, 2010)

Banned for making me cream my pants XD


----------



## iFish (Jul 8, 2010)

@pheonix. Banned for sucking up loving dave 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Dave, banned for being  canadian

EDIT, Banned for TMI!!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 8, 2010)

Banned for spreading lies and slander, I'm not Canadian as I've told you a million times before.


----------



## iFish (Jul 8, 2010)

BANNED BECAUSE IF YOU HAVE NOT NOTICED, IT'S A JOKE


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 8, 2010)

@ifish 

Banned cause I neither suck up nor love Dave

Double banned for sucking up to people who give you a good telling off about your sucky review
(kidding)

@TrolleyDave

Banned for not being Canadian as you have told ifish a million times before


----------



## iFish (Jul 8, 2010)

Banned for this


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 8, 2010)

Banned for having a temper tantrum and for posting a picture that makes no sense as a ban.


----------



## iFish (Jul 8, 2010)

Banned for not getting the joke.

She mentioned my reiview, and thats what i think of it

EDIT: icwutyoudidthar. "Temper tantrum" i am a temper


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 8, 2010)

@ifish

Banned cause you've already showed us that in the shoutbox

@TrolleyDave

Banned cause I'm gonna Hulk Smash you.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 8, 2010)

Banned for making me think I should send the Trolley Initiative after you!


----------



## iFish (Jul 8, 2010)

Banned because i think it's  cute :3


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 8, 2010)

Banned for thinking the Trolley Initiative is cute!


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 8, 2010)

Banned cause go ahead, no one comes in the Asian ghetto!

@ifish

Banned cause while it is cute, no need to repeatedly keep showing it


----------



## Falcon27252 (Jul 8, 2010)

Banned for absolutely no reason.


----------



## iFish (Jul 8, 2010)

Banned for... um..... banned for........baned because i cannot think of anything


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 8, 2010)

Banned cause you didn't ban him you baned him!


----------



## iFish (Jul 8, 2010)

Banned because dave touches himself at night

I am kidding dave


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 8, 2010)

Banned cause no he doesn't, he touches *me* at night.


----------



## iFish (Jul 8, 2010)

Banned because i am now scared for life. and i may just have to tweet that 0_o


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 8, 2010)

Banned for being a scared little boy over nothing.


----------



## iFish (Jul 8, 2010)

Banned for


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 8, 2010)

Banned for having more repeats than late night telly.


----------



## iFish (Jul 8, 2010)

Banned for ASSPLODE!!!

lol... i'm temper 187, 314... 1 ate 7 hehe


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 8, 2010)

Banned cause I don't see a problem with that.

Double banned cause I think you meant scarred for life.

Triple ban cause don't say he's touching himself then be "scared" as you put it by the response.


----------



## haflore (Jul 8, 2010)

Baned becasue Im doign this intentoinally!


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 8, 2010)

Banned for intentions.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 8, 2010)

Banned for banning him on his cruel intentions.


----------



## The Pi (Jul 8, 2010)

Banned cause I've not banned anyone for a few pages.


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 8, 2010)

Banned for banning one who bans.


----------



## haflore (Jul 8, 2010)

Banned for hypocrisy!


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 8, 2010)

Banned for not shooting the fox instead!


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 8, 2010)

Banned for hippos! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@phoenixgoddess27: Really?


----------



## The Pi (Jul 8, 2010)

Banned for the bananas


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 8, 2010)

Banned for the pie.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 8, 2010)

Banned cause I would never shoot you... but I'd tell someone else to!

Jk.


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 8, 2010)

Banned for thinking of placing a hit order on a cute fox.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 8, 2010)

Banned for omnomming bacon, I think.


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 8, 2010)

Banned for not mentioning it was a bacon* bra*.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 8, 2010)

Banned cause I would never harm an animal.

I just eat already harmed animals XD


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 8, 2010)

Banned for eating animals. Don't eat foxes though. EVER. My furry spirit will haunt you for the rest of your life.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 8, 2010)

Banned cause I don't eat fox. I wear them


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 8, 2010)

Banned because you should be ashamed.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 8, 2010)

Banned cause I was joking.


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 8, 2010)

Banned because I knew that. I know everything.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 8, 2010)

Banned cause you don't know your fate.

*calls animal control*


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 8, 2010)

Banned because *NOEZ!!!!* Not animal control!!! I was being a good little fox, honest!!!


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 8, 2010)

Banned cause you better be.


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 8, 2010)

Banned because I will be if you call off the animal control.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 8, 2010)

Banned animal control


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 8, 2010)

Banned bad behavior.


----------



## The Pi (Jul 8, 2010)

Banned for being a wadoron


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 8, 2010)

Banned for being oh so tasty.


----------



## haflore (Jul 9, 2010)

F.O.X.H.O.U.N.D. Ban.


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 9, 2010)

Banned because of my almighty foxiness!!!


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 9, 2010)

Banned cause that fox is staring at me.


----------



## The Pi (Jul 9, 2010)

Banned for being scared of a stupid fox.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 9, 2010)

Banned cause I didn't say I was scared, I said it was staring.


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 9, 2010)

Staring ban.


----------



## The Pi (Jul 9, 2010)

Murder ban


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 9, 2010)

Reincarnation ban. :angel:


----------



## The Pi (Jul 9, 2010)

Banned for using google to spell check. (and don't say you didn't)


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 9, 2010)

Banned because I didn't use spell check. How hard is it to spell reincarnation?


----------



## mameks (Jul 9, 2010)

banned for spelling long(ish) word


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 9, 2010)

Banned because that's not a long word. THIS is a long word: *antidisestablishmentarianism*. No, I didn't need a spell check.


----------



## haflore (Jul 9, 2010)

Banned because, while long, it's also a very simple word.


----------



## mameks (Jul 9, 2010)

banned because i have the most ironic phobia ever; hippopotomonstrosesquippedaliophobia.
i used this word in an English essay one time.
.
.
.
i got a D...


----------



## haflore (Jul 9, 2010)

Banned because that must leave you in a constant state of fear!


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 9, 2010)

Bannered becwause ywoo are not


----------



## mameks (Jul 9, 2010)

banned because i was just thinking of you


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 9, 2010)

Banned because many people, mostly girls, think of me all the time.


----------



## The Pi (Jul 9, 2010)

Banned for lying.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 10, 2010)

Banned for honesty.


----------



## haflore (Jul 10, 2010)

Banned for your willingness to betray the phoenix!


----------



## Domination (Jul 10, 2010)

Banned for being commercialized bullshit.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 10, 2010)

@haflore

Banned cause a Phoenix can revive itself!
It'd only be betrayed once XD

@Domination 

Banned for even considering giving up sarcasm for being emo.


----------



## Domination (Jul 10, 2010)

Banned because I'm not considering... Don't I look like I'm already doing it?


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 10, 2010)

No, I prefer the cheered up sarcastic, Dom, and so does Dave! So face the wrath of a ban.


----------



## Domination (Jul 10, 2010)

Ban end for mentioning Dave in a sentence about your opinion...

I suspect there's more relation between the two of you than meets the eye...


----------



## iFish (Jul 10, 2010)

Banned, just because


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jul 10, 2010)

Banned for


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 10, 2010)

@ Domination

Banned cause nope, there isn't, he just likes when you're happier and not like this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





@ Infinite Zero

Banned for not really banning XD


----------



## iFish (Jul 10, 2010)

Banned for replacing me


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 10, 2010)

Banned cause you can't replace what was never there.

Double ban for not leaving me alone.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jul 10, 2010)

Banned for feeding the troll.

(that's right. I said it.)


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 10, 2010)

Banned for not telling me before I fed him


----------



## Domination (Jul 10, 2010)

Banned because ifish is a trollfish.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 10, 2010)

Banned cause you can have that fish.


----------



## Paarish (Jul 10, 2010)

banned for having a special place and considering whether to touch it or not


----------



## haflore (Jul 10, 2010)

*yawn* Bannedness in Zero.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 10, 2010)

Banned because I'm feeling really "meh".


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 11, 2010)

Banned for feeling really "meh"


----------



## iFish (Jul 11, 2010)

Banned because Super Mario Brothers has lyrics


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 11, 2010)

Note to self: Banned!


----------



## iFish (Jul 11, 2010)

Banned, just becuase


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 11, 2010)

Banned for misspelling because.


----------



## iFish (Jul 11, 2010)

Banned for being a grammar Nazi

Muwhahaha no typos now


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 11, 2010)

Banned for labeling me.


----------



## iFish (Jul 11, 2010)

Banned because it was a joke


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 11, 2010)

I don't care for your jokes, banned.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jul 11, 2010)

Banned because that was an ouch


----------



## iFish (Jul 11, 2010)

Banned because you're being to serious. THIS IS THE EOF!!! not serious business


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 11, 2010)

Banned cause I really don't care.

@Infinite Zero

Banned cause I'll just have to tell you the full story


----------



## iFish (Jul 11, 2010)

Banned because i would rater you not do that. we're part of a forum. the forum has to act like a forum. so... i would rather you forget about it. or just keep it to yourself. and not talk about me behind my back


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 11, 2010)

Banned for not minding your own business.

Double ban for being a hypocrite.

Triple ban for not noticed the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 at the end of my ban suggesting the joke.


----------



## iFish (Jul 11, 2010)

Banned because i didn't notice :/

Banned because it kinda is my business. since it involves me.

Banned because i love infinite zero


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 11, 2010)

Banned because you're not one to talk about saying anything behind anyone's back.

Double banned cause this conversation is over.

Bans self for talking to someone I'm supposed to be ignoring.


----------



## iFish (Jul 11, 2010)

Banned because you have no reason to ignore. i'm trying to be nice. and not a little kid


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jul 11, 2010)

Banned both because I think you should stay away from each other for now.


----------



## iFish (Jul 11, 2010)

Banned because i love


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 11, 2010)

@Infinite Zero

Lol I'm trying my best, oh yeah, you're banned!


----------



## Domination (Jul 11, 2010)

Banned because...

IT'S A TRAP!!!1

Sorry... too much Star Wars.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jul 11, 2010)

Banned with my last post of the night.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 11, 2010)

I banned your last post for the night


----------



## iFish (Jul 11, 2010)

@vulpes. banned because i'm not a troll. i'm trying to do something


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 11, 2010)

Banned because you are a roll


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 11, 2010)

Banned because you are a cat.


----------



## Paarish (Jul 11, 2010)

banned because you are a fox


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 11, 2010)

Banned because I'm feeling much better today, I got to see my friend! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Read old shoutbox posts for more information.


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 12, 2010)

Banned for making me


----------



## haflore (Jul 12, 2010)

Twelve hours later(approximately) ban!


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 12, 2010)

Banned for being from Kingdom Hearts


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jul 12, 2010)

Banned for claiming haflore is from Kingdom Hearts, rather than Disgaea.


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 12, 2010)

Banned because he was referring to his avatar.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jul 12, 2010)

Banned for stealing my style of avatar. 
(Yeah, I've been waiting on that one)


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 12, 2010)

Banned because I'm thinking of changing it sometime, so you don't have to worry.


----------



## Domination (Jul 12, 2010)

Banned because you are a foxsay... foxy lady.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jul 12, 2010)

Banned for invading the fox den!


----------



## haflore (Jul 12, 2010)

Banned for successful infiltration of FOXHOUND!!


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 12, 2010)

Banned for the penguins, baby!!!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 12, 2010)

Banned because it's all about the Pentiums...baby.


----------



## Paarish (Jul 12, 2010)

banned for saying "baby" even though the previous poster said the word "baby"; making you a copycat


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 12, 2010)

Banned for banning even though the previous poster banned, making you a copycat.

And banned for using the same alphabet as me, you copycat.

ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZ01234567890-=+;'#[],./?:@~{}¬`¦!"£$%^&*()_|\


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jul 12, 2010)

Вы запрещены от этого места!


----------



## The Pi (Jul 12, 2010)

Banned for not banning.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 12, 2010)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> ?? ????????? ?? ????? ?????!


Banned because I can actually read and understand that.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 13, 2010)

Banned cause I can understand the semi-ban as well.


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 13, 2010)

Banned for staring straight into the souls of the mortal fools around you


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 13, 2010)

Banned cause I take that as a compliment


----------



## haflore (Jul 14, 2010)

Banned because you steal the souls of men!


----------



## OtakuGamerZ (Jul 14, 2010)

Banned because you steal the souls men, *and* make them your slaves!


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 14, 2010)

Banned cause I see no problem with that >_>


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jul 14, 2010)

Banned for having too many slave-men. 
It's getting crowded in here. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And Dave snores.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 14, 2010)

Banned cause I don't have nearly enough slave-men.
I need to change it from 0 to +1 XD

You snore too.
I saw.


----------



## Hadrian (Jul 14, 2010)

Banned for being a tease.


----------



## DeadLocked (Jul 14, 2010)

Banned because it's your birthday  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 also happpy birthday


----------



## DutchMan123 (Jul 14, 2010)

Banned because you're avatar is stupid, but i laugh with it.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 14, 2010)

Banned cause it's meant to look that way, that's why it was made.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jul 14, 2010)

Banned for slander! 
I don't snore!

...I snuffle.....and even then, only a little.....



YOU HAVE NO PROOF!


----------



## Danny600kill (Jul 14, 2010)

Banned because I have proof


----------



## The Pi (Jul 14, 2010)

Banned for killing the planet.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 14, 2010)

@Vulpes

Banned cause I DO have proof!
I will show you.

@Pi

Banned for killing my oven and my sister's hopes in ever making a pie right


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jul 14, 2010)

Banned because you'd better not release that video!

I told you to keep that secret!


----------



## The Pi (Jul 14, 2010)

Banned cause I have great pleasure banning mods


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jul 14, 2010)

Banned because your pi is a lie!

(or at least irrational)


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 14, 2010)

Banned cause I'm releasing it to the public!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jul 14, 2010)

Banned because....urm...because....ohhhhh you're sooooo gonna get it. 
*malign grin*


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 14, 2010)

Oh no!
I must ban you quickly!
Ban.


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 14, 2010)

Banned for being away from civilization.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 14, 2010)

Banned for posting on nearly every topic!

I like being away from civilization.


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 14, 2010)

Banned for not posting in nearly every topic.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 14, 2010)

Banned cause no, that's bad.

Don't make me have to call, you know who


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 14, 2010)

Banned for threatening to call... _you know who_!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Stay away from me with that tranquilizer gun!!!


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 14, 2010)

Banned for having a dirty little picture.

You naughty fox, now you see why I threatened you!


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 14, 2010)

I won't ban you if you stop threatening me.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 14, 2010)

Oookie, I will ban the threats from ever being spoken of again


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 14, 2010)

Yay for no threats or bans! Let us all now live in peace. This thread may be locked and un-stickied now.


----------



## haflore (Jul 14, 2010)

Banned because I don't wanna give peace a chance.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 14, 2010)

Banned cause if you don't, I'll call animal control on Prinny!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jul 14, 2010)

Banned because everyone knows that prinnies are their own animal control.
Just toss 'em.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 14, 2010)

Banned cause I do call animal control on bad foxes


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jul 14, 2010)

Meh just slip a collar on my neck and I'll be good....most of the time...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Banned just to be bad while I still can.


----------



## The Pi (Jul 14, 2010)

Banned for fucking that chicken!!!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jul 14, 2010)

Banned because chicks are friends _And_ food.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 14, 2010)

So are foxes.
They also make good coats.
Banned.


----------



## haflore (Jul 14, 2010)

Banned because I can think of so many wrong things to say about that!


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 14, 2010)

Banned for not saying them


----------



## The Pi (Jul 14, 2010)

Banned cause it would crash the sever.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 14, 2010)

Banned cause it's server, not sever.


----------



## The Pi (Jul 14, 2010)

Banned cause my keyboard occasionally misses out my key press's (i need a new one)


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 14, 2010)

Maybe you can bribe a mod into banning you a new keyboard.


----------



## The Pi (Jul 14, 2010)

Banned for not suggesting which mod.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 14, 2010)

Any mod you can bribe?

You're banned for not being a mod.


----------



## The Pi (Jul 14, 2010)

Banned cause I'm working on it, you know that.

I'll ban you for real one day


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 14, 2010)

If you keep bribing and kissing butt, you will.

But for now, you're banned!


----------



## haflore (Jul 14, 2010)

Banned for being wright.


----------



## The Pi (Jul 14, 2010)

Banned for not knowing i will ban you for real one day as well.


----------



## haflore (Jul 14, 2010)

Banned because I will then be forced to remove your name from the list.


----------



## The Pi (Jul 14, 2010)

Banned cause you won't be here and I shall take over "The List".


----------



## haflore (Jul 14, 2010)

Banned because I'll just pull a Hatsu then!


----------



## The Pi (Jul 14, 2010)

I'll ban your IP as well.


----------



## haflore (Jul 14, 2010)

Banned because I thought they did that to Nerdii..


----------



## The Pi (Jul 14, 2010)

Banned for not being banned yet


----------



## Jamstruth (Jul 14, 2010)

Banned cause I'm on my IPOD, BITCH!!!!


----------



## The Pi (Jul 14, 2010)

Banned cause you easily get pissed off at ipod touch internet.
GBAtemp is crap on it.


----------



## Jamstruth (Jul 14, 2010)

Banned cause all you need to do is switch to GBAtemp lite to speed it up


----------



## haflore (Jul 14, 2010)

Banned because my phone can run GBAtemp v3 at speeds that often exceed those of my PC!


----------



## The Pi (Jul 14, 2010)

Banned cause i tried that but it's still shite.


----------



## Jamstruth (Jul 14, 2010)

Banned cause...cause.... IPOD BITCH!!!

Also 3rd gen probably makes it better


----------



## The Pi (Jul 14, 2010)

Banned cause I have a second gen.
But it's screen size really
It's only good to check wikipedia or something.


----------



## Paarish (Jul 14, 2010)

banned for second gen ipod


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 14, 2010)

Banned for Apple products.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 14, 2010)

Banned because it's crApple


----------



## The Pi (Jul 14, 2010)

Banned cause you don't want ifish to see that. he'll go mental.


----------



## haflore (Jul 14, 2010)

Banned because I'm gonna PM ifish about it right now!


----------



## alidsl (Jul 14, 2010)

Banned because *she* will go mental


----------



## The Pi (Jul 14, 2010)

Banned cause some fish can change genders


----------



## alidsl (Jul 14, 2010)

Banned because this is an Ifish not just a fish


----------



## The Pi (Jul 14, 2010)

Banned because it's *The* ifish not a ifish


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 14, 2010)

Banned because it's not just an ifish...








...it's an M&S ifish...


----------



## mameks (Jul 14, 2010)

banned for thinking what I was thinking


----------



## iFish (Jul 14, 2010)

Banned for talkig about me behind my back. 
/me goes mental for making fun of apple 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Banned because when harlots PM'ed me I thought I was in real trouble.


----------



## haflore (Jul 14, 2010)

Banned because I think you mean me. And I think you misspelled my name.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jul 14, 2010)

Banned because I hate typhoons


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 14, 2010)

Banned for Twitter's sake.


----------



## haflore (Jul 14, 2010)

Banned for being a twit.


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 14, 2010)

Banned for being a bird.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 15, 2010)

Banned for being a fox instead of a bird.


----------



## Paarish (Jul 15, 2010)

banned for being a bird instead of a fox


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 15, 2010)

Banned for being a heartless instead of a fox.


----------



## haflore (Jul 15, 2010)

Banned because he's a Nobody, not a Heartless.


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 15, 2010)

Banned for oops, my mistake.


----------



## haflore (Jul 15, 2010)

Bandom Hearts!!


----------



## The Pi (Jul 15, 2010)

Banned for a pun.


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 15, 2010)

.nup a rof dennaB


----------



## haflore (Jul 15, 2010)

V
e
r
t
I
c
a
l

b
a
n
!


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 15, 2010)

Banned for a "Vetical ban!"


----------



## haflore (Jul 15, 2010)

Banned because pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 15, 2010)

Banned for


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 15, 2010)

D
I
A
G
O
N
A
L

B
A
N
!


----------



## mameks (Jul 15, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> D
> R
> A
> G
> ...


fix'd


----------



## haflore (Jul 15, 2010)

Horizontal ban.


----------



## The Pi (Jul 15, 2010)




----------



## mameks (Jul 15, 2010)

banned for banning with pictures


----------



## The Pi (Jul 15, 2010)

Banned cause your ban is far inferior to my circular ban


----------



## mameks (Jul 15, 2010)

banned for insulting me...


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 15, 2010)

damn shit ban


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 15, 2010)

Profanity ban.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 15, 2010)




----------



## The Pi (Jul 15, 2010)

Banned for awesomeness.


----------



## haflore (Jul 15, 2010)

Clawsome ban.


----------



## The Pi (Jul 15, 2010)

Invisible ban


----------



## gifi4 (Jul 16, 2010)

banned for leaving no message =)


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 16, 2010)

Banned for leaving one


----------



## kicknhorse (Jul 16, 2010)

Just banned, nothing more.


----------



## Falcon27252 (Jul 16, 2010)

Banned for banning for no reason.


----------



## gifi4 (Jul 16, 2010)

Banned for having a massive signature


----------



## Falcon27252 (Jul 16, 2010)

Banned for not having a signature.


----------



## The Pi (Jul 16, 2010)

Banned for not having access to the shoutbox and trading forum


----------



## gifi4 (Jul 16, 2010)

.


----------



## gifi4 (Jul 16, 2010)

I ban myself for leaving a . on a post!


----------



## The Pi (Jul 16, 2010)

Banned for removing "banned for NOT lying"


----------



## Falcon27252 (Jul 16, 2010)

Banned for banning yourself.


----------



## The Pi (Jul 16, 2010)

Banned for being slow


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 16, 2010)

Banned for Ply


----------



## The Pi (Jul 16, 2010)

Banned for banning with a file format.


----------



## mameks (Jul 16, 2010)

banned for bannitty ban ban banning


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 16, 2010)

Banned for "bannitty."


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 16, 2010)

banned for 'banter'


----------



## mameks (Jul 16, 2010)

banned for bunter


----------



## person66 (Jul 16, 2010)

banned for creating a link to bunter


----------



## Falcon27252 (Jul 17, 2010)

Banned for living and posting.


----------



## mameks (Jul 17, 2010)

banned cos my kittens are running around chasing straws and each other


----------



## Thoob (Jul 17, 2010)

Banned because I don't get how something can chase a straw.


----------



## mameks (Jul 17, 2010)

banned for ignorance


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 17, 2010)

banned for pignorance


----------



## mameks (Jul 17, 2010)

banned for a failed rickroll


----------



## The Pi (Jul 17, 2010)

Banned for eva!!!!!


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 17, 2010)

Banned for neva


----------



## mameks (Jul 17, 2010)

banned cos i can
________f
_______a_a
______a___a
_____a_____a
____a_______a
___a_________a
__a___________a
_a_____________a
p_______________p
_a_____________a
__a___________a
___a_________a
____a_______a
_____a_____a
______a___a
_______a_a
________f


----------



## haflore (Jul 17, 2010)

Banned for terrible grammar.


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 17, 2010)

Banned for Good Grammar


----------



## haflore (Jul 17, 2010)

Banned because mine is not so great in that last post. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, new avatar/signature is the cuteness!


----------



## mameks (Jul 17, 2010)

Banned for being right about cuteness.


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 17, 2010)

Banned for not having an Avatar/Signature no where near as cute as mine!


----------



## mameks (Jul 17, 2010)

banned for mildy surprised looking siggy...


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 17, 2010)

Banned because fire moves are ineffective against water pokemon


----------



## mameks (Jul 17, 2010)

banned because you are normal type, and as such, i p0wn you. ^.^


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 17, 2010)

Banned because I am fire type, so we just mildly hurt each other


----------



## mameks (Jul 17, 2010)

banned for being a fiery cat boy


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 17, 2010)

Banned for being a fiery bird


----------



## mameks (Jul 17, 2010)

banned for being a fiery cat that wants to eat a fiery bird


----------



## haflore (Jul 17, 2010)

Banned for being 8%.


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 17, 2010)

Banned for being 2%


----------



## mameks (Jul 17, 2010)

banned for %s that i no understand...


----------



## haflore (Jul 17, 2010)

Banned because I like drinking.


----------



## tsol (Jul 17, 2010)

Banned for wearing belts on your face.


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 17, 2010)

Banned for not a furry.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jul 17, 2010)

Banned because I was late.


----------



## tsol (Jul 17, 2010)

Banned for using twitter


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 18, 2010)

Banned for crucifying Kirby.


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 18, 2010)

Banned because Kirby died for our sins!


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 18, 2010)

Banned because Kirby is still alive right now!


----------



## The Pi (Jul 18, 2010)

Banned cause Pit just smashed Kirby in the face

Pit won.


----------



## tsol (Jul 18, 2010)

Banned because Kirby > Pit.


----------



## The Pi (Jul 18, 2010)

Banned cause i was referring to super mash bros.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jul 18, 2010)

Banned because Old Spice Guy>Kirby>Pit


----------



## haflore (Jul 18, 2010)

Banned for looking at your man, but not back to me.


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 18, 2010)

Banned for not admiring the cat boy


----------



## tsol (Jul 18, 2010)

Banned for not being admired.


----------



## haflore (Jul 18, 2010)

Let he who is without sin cast the thirty-two thousand three-hundred and thirty-sixth Ban.


----------



## The Pi (Jul 18, 2010)

Banned for confusing a maths geek with numbers


----------



## haflore (Jul 18, 2010)

Banned for being confused by a simple number.


----------



## The Pi (Jul 18, 2010)

Banned for not knowing numbers like this (231456435632) are better than (one, two, three etc)


----------



## tsol (Jul 18, 2010)

Banned for not being rhubarb.


----------



## MLRX (Jul 18, 2010)

Banned because kirby's not Christian.


----------



## Paarish (Jul 18, 2010)

banned because I have proof he is!


----------



## CamulaHikari (Jul 18, 2010)

Banned because you didn't show us the proof.


----------



## xalphax (Jul 18, 2010)

Banned because 9 is greater than 6.

Go look it up if you don't believe me!


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 18, 2010)

Banned because the cat boy doesn't believe you!


----------



## The Pi (Jul 18, 2010)

Banned because the cat boy is dumb.


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 18, 2010)

Banned because the cat boy is not dumb, just blond


----------



## The Pi (Jul 18, 2010)

Banned cause all blonds are dumb


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 18, 2010)

Banned


----------



## The Pi (Jul 18, 2010)

Banned cause I win


----------



## Paarish (Jul 18, 2010)

banned cause you lose as only girl blonds are stupid


----------



## The Pi (Jul 18, 2010)

Banned as the word is "dumb"


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 18, 2010)

Banned because I can do this


----------



## Paarish (Jul 18, 2010)

banned because I can do this


----------



## The Pi (Jul 18, 2010)

Banned for being this guy


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 18, 2010)

Banned because 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That's just wrong.


----------



## The Pi (Jul 18, 2010)

Banned cause I was expecting a better response than that


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 18, 2010)

Banned because it was too early for the cat boy to think


----------



## Paarish (Jul 18, 2010)

banned cause its 4 o clock in the afternoon on my end

@Pi banned for being this guy:


----------



## Domination (Jul 18, 2010)

Banned because Santa is the coolest guy, and is the unexpected father of more people than Darth Vader.


----------



## haflore (Jul 18, 2010)

Banned for Dumination.


----------



## Domination (Jul 18, 2010)

Banned for insulting Darth Dommy.


----------



## haflore (Jul 18, 2010)

Banned for self-reference in the third person(a).


----------



## The Pi (Jul 18, 2010)

Banned for not knowing he's posh.


----------



## haflore (Jul 18, 2010)

Banned because haflore-san is well aware of that fact.


----------



## Domination (Jul 18, 2010)

Banned because I'm _porsche_.


----------



## haflore (Jul 18, 2010)

Banned because I'm gonna drive you crazy.


----------



## Domination (Jul 18, 2010)

Banned because you are gonna ride me too.


----------



## haflore (Jul 18, 2010)

Banned because not everything that is implied has to be said.


----------



## Domination (Jul 18, 2010)

Banned because you are a cowgirl! 

I'm gonna say everything until I get bribed.


----------



## haflore (Jul 18, 2010)

Banned because I'll bribe you good!


----------



## Domination (Jul 18, 2010)

Banned because you used the word "good". "Good" is so stupid and cliche.


----------



## haflore (Jul 18, 2010)

Inb4ban.


----------



## The Pi (Jul 18, 2010)

Banned for sounding like my English teacher.

He's writes fail on any essay that has the word "good" in it

I shit you not


----------



## haflore (Jul 18, 2010)

Banned for being the first victim of my intentional ninjaing.


----------



## The Pi (Jul 18, 2010)

Banned for being a ****


----------



## haflore (Jul 18, 2010)

Banned because it was a trap!


----------



## mameks (Jul 18, 2010)

banned for trapping people


----------



## person66 (Jul 18, 2010)

banned for listening to REAL music


----------



## mameks (Jul 18, 2010)

Banned for not.


----------



## haflore (Jul 18, 2010)

Banned at .48Mb/s.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 18, 2010)

haflore said:
			
		

> Let he who is without sin cast the thirty-two thousand three-hundred and thirty-sixth Ban.


Banned because you didn't take into account the multiple bannings within a single post that happen throughout this thread.
Double ban stating exactly the same.


----------



## haflore (Jul 18, 2010)

Banned because, technically, double/triple/etc. bans aren't supposed to happen, and thus don't count.


----------



## The Pi (Jul 18, 2010)

Banned for truth =  BFT = Bigfoot


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 18, 2010)

haflore said:
			
		

> Banned because, technically, double/triple/etc. bans aren't supposed to happen, and thus don't count.


Banned because where is it specified that they aren't permitted?


----------



## The Pi (Jul 18, 2010)

Banned for ban shifting


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 18, 2010)

Banned because I can also time shift and phase shift.


----------



## mameks (Jul 18, 2010)

banned for being shifty


----------



## haflore (Jul 18, 2010)

Banned for being sh**ty.


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 18, 2010)

Banned for being Prinny.


----------



## The Pi (Jul 19, 2010)

Banned for wanking is your avatar.


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 19, 2010)

Banned because I am not sure what your post is saying >.


----------



## mameks (Jul 19, 2010)

Banned for lack of understanding


----------



## The Pi (Jul 19, 2010)

@cat boy banned for not knowing the meaning of "wanking".

@shlong banned for a rude username.


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 19, 2010)

Banned for making up words.


----------



## The Pi (Jul 19, 2010)

Banned for not knowing the power of google


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 19, 2010)

banned for raising your eyebrows suggestively.


----------



## The Pi (Jul 19, 2010)

Banned for ruining Link


----------



## mameks (Jul 19, 2010)

^damn you...
banned for pushing in...


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 19, 2010)

banned for not watching spaceballs - what is it?


----------



## mameks (Jul 19, 2010)

banned for asking about balls


----------



## tuddy666 (Jul 19, 2010)

banned for posting an IMDB link before I got around to it.


----------



## The Pi (Jul 19, 2010)

Banned for bitching


----------



## tuddy666 (Jul 19, 2010)

banned for bitching about me bitching.


----------



## The Pi (Jul 19, 2010)

Banned cos jamstruth has been watching this but not banning.


----------



## mameks (Jul 19, 2010)

Banned because maybe hes doing a massive ban that's too late?


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 19, 2010)

banned because he might not be because he's gone.


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 19, 2010)

Banned for missingness!!!


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 19, 2010)

Your banned for not admiring the Cat boy and his massive game collection


----------



## The Pi (Jul 19, 2010)

Banned cause mine is bigger


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 19, 2010)

Banned because I would like see that


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 19, 2010)

Banned for challenging him even though you already know you have the bigger one.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 19, 2010)

Banned for posting on the page number that coincides with the year of the formation of the United Federation of Planets.


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 19, 2010)

Banned for the Star Trek reference.


----------



## person66 (Jul 19, 2010)

banned for banning


----------



## The Pi (Jul 19, 2010)

Banned for trying to start the

banned for banning someone who banned for banning someone who banned for banning someone who banned for banning someone who banned for banning someone who banned for banning someone who banned for banning someone who banned for banning someone who banned for banning someone who banned for banning someone who banned for banning someone who banned for banning someone who banned for banning someone who banned for banning someone who banned for banning someone who banned for banning someone who banned for banning someone who banned for banning....

Bullcrap


----------



## person66 (Jul 19, 2010)

banned for bullcrap


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 20, 2010)

Banned because you are bull crap


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jul 20, 2010)

Banned for being such a gritty kitty


----------



## The Pi (Jul 20, 2010)

Banned for banning the cat boy.

Burn in hell you bastard.


----------



## iFish (Jul 20, 2010)

banned for being so confusing

3.
1415926535
8979323846
2643383279
5028841971
6939937510
5820974944
5923078164
0628620899
8628034825
3421170679
8214808651
3282306647
0938446095
5058223172
5359408128
4811174502
8410270193
8521105559
6446229489
5493038196
4428810975
6659334461
2847564823
3786783165
2712019091
4564856692
3460348610
4543266482
1339360726
0249141273
7245870066
0631558817
4881520920
9628292540
9171536436
7892590360
0113305305
4882046652
1384146951
9415116094
3305727036
5759591953
0921861173
8193261179
3105118548
0744623799
6274956735
1885752724
8912279381
8301194912


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 20, 2010)

42 61 6E 6E 65 64  in Unicode


----------



## iFish (Jul 20, 2010)

Banned because you lost me

I am here   O


----------



## The Pi (Jul 20, 2010)

Banned because...

42=b
61=a
6E=n
65=e
64=d

∴      42 61 6E 6E 65 64 = banned

you dumbass


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 20, 2010)

Banned because it is way too early for math


----------



## The Pi (Jul 20, 2010)

Banned cause it's computing not maths (or math as you call it)


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jul 20, 2010)

banned because where is my mind???


----------



## mameks (Jul 20, 2010)

banned because i think you forgot it


----------



## naglaro00 (Jul 20, 2010)

^Banned because my brain is about to explode from studying


----------



## Paarish (Jul 20, 2010)

banned for studying. It's more popular to fail nowadays


----------



## mameks (Jul 20, 2010)

sympathy ban


----------



## tijntje_7 (Jul 20, 2010)

^ Banned...
FOR EXISTING!
11. Thou shall not exist


----------



## haflore (Jul 20, 2010)

Banned because I know for a fact that there is nothing under my bed.


----------



## The Pi (Jul 20, 2010)

Banned cause their is all my old consoles, 3 basket balls (2 dead ones), a baseball (and bat), and my cat under mine

and yes I just looked


----------



## person66 (Jul 20, 2010)

banned cause pi-pies taste good


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 20, 2010)

Banned for pedocake





Naughtynaughty.


----------



## haflore (Jul 20, 2010)

Banned for being further in Ragnarok than in Soma Bringer!


----------



## YayMii (Jul 20, 2010)

Banned for reading JetKun's signature incorrectly.


----------



## haflore (Jul 20, 2010)

Banned because I am not know for accurate reading.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 21, 2010)

Bsnned for the typo used in your reply to your response about misreading my signature.


----------



## mameks (Jul 21, 2010)

banned for also misspelling


----------



## Domination (Jul 21, 2010)

Banned because I don't think I know how to spell!


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 21, 2010)

Banned because neither of us know how to spell >.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jul 21, 2010)

Banned for not knowing there's a book called a 'Dictionary' that helps with spelling


----------



## Domination (Jul 21, 2010)

Banned for not knowing there's an internet function called "spellcheck" that csn help heaps with spelling while typing.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 21, 2010)

Bannrd fir makong sp msny tyops.


----------



## Domination (Jul 21, 2010)

Banned for absolutely flawless spelling! I'm so jealous!


----------



## haflore (Jul 21, 2010)

Banned for complicating things unnecessarily!!


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 21, 2010)

Banned for saying he's complicating thing.


----------



## mameks (Jul 21, 2010)

Banned for thinking foxes superior


----------



## haflore (Jul 21, 2010)

Banned for not providing evidence to the court.


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 21, 2010)

Banned for OBJECTION!!!


----------



## mameks (Jul 21, 2010)

Banned 'cos i'm slow...


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 21, 2010)

Banned for slowness.


----------



## haflore (Jul 21, 2010)

Ban to come late.


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 21, 2010)

Banned for having extrasensory perception.


----------



## haflore (Jul 21, 2010)

Banned because you are not a member of FOXHOUND!!


----------



## Domination (Jul 21, 2010)

Banned because you are all nonsense and I like complicating all of you.

Also: nite.


----------



## mameks (Jul 21, 2010)

banned for sleeping


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 21, 2010)

Simplistic ban.


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 21, 2010)

Complex ban.


----------



## The Pi (Jul 21, 2010)

Verboden in het Nederlands


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 21, 2010)

Banned from my laptop.


----------



## The Pi (Jul 21, 2010)

Banned for having a 666 post count


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 21, 2010)

Banned for recognizing my evilness.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 21, 2010)

Banned from my TARDIS.


----------



## The Pi (Jul 21, 2010)

Banned for being retarded


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 21, 2010)

Banned for time travel.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 21, 2010)

Banned for being too far in the future to ban me for that directly.


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 21, 2010)

Banned because "future" is a relative term.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 21, 2010)

Banned because I know about time. Future is relative and the present is in a state of constant flux.


----------



## The Pi (Jul 21, 2010)

Banned for being some 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 on their computer talking about shit they don't understand.


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 21, 2010)

Banned for not recognizing the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ness of one of your posts.


----------



## The Pi (Jul 21, 2010)

Banned for not linking to that post.


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 21, 2010)

Banned because I am too lazy for that.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 21, 2010)

Banned because I'm about to go back in time and post on page 1952 to ban Infinite Zero and TrolleyDave.


----------



## haflore (Jul 21, 2010)

Banned because laziness is the bane on our modern society.

My statement stands.


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 21, 2010)

Banned because our official Prinny™ is late.


----------



## The Pi (Jul 21, 2010)

Banned cause I have the power of gihyvfewoufbwouwbwfwnwn.


----------



## haflore (Jul 21, 2010)

Banned because I have the power of fractions!


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 21, 2010)

Banned because I have the power of The One Ring!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 21, 2010)

Banned because I have the power of time travel.


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 21, 2010)

Banned because I am Lord Sauron in disguise!


----------



## haflore (Jul 21, 2010)

Banned because your disguise is a bit crap.


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 21, 2010)

Banned because I know.


----------



## The Pi (Jul 21, 2010)

Banned for being a cunt

^to quote the words of a certain mod.


----------



## haflore (Jul 21, 2010)

Banned for quoting mods.


----------



## The Pi (Jul 21, 2010)

Banned for not knowing mods have rights too.


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 22, 2010)

Banned for not knowing furries have rights too.


----------



## haflore (Jul 22, 2010)

Banned for not stating whether or not your old calculator has any bow!


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 22, 2010)

Banned for calculators.


----------



## haflore (Jul 22, 2010)

Banned for mental math.


----------



## Koumori_Knight (Jul 23, 2010)

BANNED for playing Megamam-where is your damn dignity!!
It's almost as bad as imagine:rabies......


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jul 23, 2010)

Banned for having no Avatar


----------



## mameks (Jul 23, 2010)

Banned for purple kitteh


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jul 23, 2010)

banned because that is blue


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jul 23, 2010)

Double Ban::

@ shlong: Banned for not knowing Krystal is in fact a fox

@ Infinite Zero: Banned for not using flesh coloured plastered


----------



## mameks (Jul 23, 2010)

Banned for double banning and for having an avatar of indeterminable species.


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 23, 2010)

Banned for ignorance.


----------



## Paarish (Jul 23, 2010)

banned for banning with three words or less


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 23, 2010)

Banned because it's not about how many words are said, but about the meaning of them.


----------



## mameks (Jul 23, 2010)

Banned for being a furry GameBoy


----------



## haflore (Jul 23, 2010)

Banned for a 22 ms p1ng!


----------



## The Pi (Jul 23, 2010)

Banned in four words.


----------



## Koumori_Knight (Jul 23, 2010)

Three word ban.


----------



## Minox (Jul 23, 2010)

Banned cause I really feel like banning you.


----------



## DarkRey (Jul 23, 2010)

banned because i miss banning yuu!!!


----------



## Koumori_Knight (Jul 23, 2010)

Inescapable ban!


----------



## The Pi (Jul 23, 2010)

Banned for no avatar.


----------



## haflore (Jul 23, 2010)

Banned because he's already been banned for that.


----------



## The Pi (Jul 23, 2010)

Banned cause I have been banned 100~ times and for some reason I'm still posting.


----------



## haflore (Jul 23, 2010)

Banned because you take after Rockstar like that.


----------



## The Pi (Jul 23, 2010)

Banned for thinking you could get rid of me that easily.


----------



## WildWon (Jul 23, 2010)

Banned for being got rid of that easily.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 23, 2010)

Banned for having an avatar showing some of my deadliest enemies.


----------



## The Pi (Jul 24, 2010)

Invisible ban.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 24, 2010)

Barely visible ban.


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 24, 2010)

Blankness ban!


----------



## mameks (Jul 24, 2010)

Banned for asking a question. [/p]


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 24, 2010)

CA519705950 said:
			
		

> Banned because can mthrnite ban mthrnite?


Banned because a staff member can only be banned after an account demotion, and at that point they lose all power, so no, mthrnite cannot ban mthrnite without the use of a second authorised account.


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 24, 2010)

Banned for being Proto.


----------



## The Pi (Jul 24, 2010)

Banned for thinking you are alone in your head


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 24, 2010)

Banned because I can sense the presence of anyone around me.


----------



## Paarish (Jul 24, 2010)

banned because no you can't


----------



## The Pi (Jul 24, 2010)

Banned by the awesomeness of my keyboard.


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 24, 2010)

Banned by the awesomeness that is my PC!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 24, 2010)

Banned because I'm in your computer deleting your files.


----------



## The Pi (Jul 24, 2010)

BANNED
AND
NAGGED
NEVER
EATEN 
DOGMEAT


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 24, 2010)

BANNED FOR FORGETTING TO TURN OFF YOUR CAPSLOCK


----------



## The Pi (Jul 24, 2010)

banned BECAUSE i MEANINGFULLY put IT on


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 24, 2010)

Banned because so did I


----------



## The Pi (Jul 24, 2010)

Banned for copying my epic skillz.


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 24, 2010)

Banned because I copy everyone. I am like Dane Cook, except people laugh at my jokes


----------



## The Pi (Jul 24, 2010)

Banned cause my WiFi disconnected three times since my last ban


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 24, 2010)

Banned because that must suck. Also because it's raining here again >.< I blame you for the rain.


----------



## The Pi (Jul 24, 2010)

Banned cause it disconnected another four times 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm moving to my desktop.


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 25, 2010)

Banned for moving to your desktop.


----------



## The Pi (Jul 25, 2010)

Banned from my desktop


----------



## haflore (Jul 25, 2010)

Banned from on top of my desk.


----------



## agentgamma (Jul 25, 2010)

Banned from a secret government facility, with fun stuff like guns, money and bitches


----------



## Domination (Jul 25, 2010)

Banned because long time no see! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Though, that's a good thing. But still.


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 25, 2010)

Banned for changing your avatar again! Darth Vader come back!


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 25, 2010)

Banned because


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 25, 2010)

Banned because


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 25, 2010)

Banned for too many nos.


----------



## haflore (Jul 25, 2010)

Banned for not taking no for an answer!


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 25, 2010)

Banned because I am the YES MAN.


----------



## haflore (Jul 25, 2010)

Banned because no means no.


----------



## The Pi (Jul 26, 2010)

Banned cause no means yes


----------



## haflore (Jul 26, 2010)

Banned means banned!


----------



## The Pi (Jul 26, 2010)

0102 0141 0156 0156 0145 0144 0040 0151 0156 0040 0157 0143 0164 0141 0154


----------



## haflore (Jul 26, 2010)

01000010011000010110111001101110011001010110010000100000011000100110010101100011
11000010111010101110011011001010010000001001001001000000110101101101110011011110
1101110010000001100010011010010110111001100001011100100111100100101110


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 26, 2010)

Banned for teh binariez.


----------



## The Pi (Jul 26, 2010)

@haflore banned for messed up binary.

@gameboy13 banned for bad spelling and grammar.


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 26, 2010)

Banned for double banning and because obvious intentional bad grammar is obvious.


----------



## The Pi (Jul 26, 2010)

Banned for




































































































































being annoying.


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 26, 2010)

Banned for



































































too much space.


----------



## The Pi (Jul 26, 2010)

Banned for 




































































































































































copying me.


----------



## haflore (Jul 26, 2010)

Banned because the binary looks fine to me.


----------



## The Pi (Jul 26, 2010)

Banned cause it's not


----------



## haflore (Jul 26, 2010)

Banned for not telling me what's wrong with it.


----------



## The Pi (Jul 26, 2010)

Banned cause the amount of characters is not a factor of 8 meaning it can't be turned into text. (through ASCII anyway)


----------



## haflore (Jul 26, 2010)

Banned because I fixed it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




By the way, what's the code you posted above mine?


----------



## The Pi (Jul 26, 2010)

Banned for fixing.

Octal (base 8)


----------



## haflore (Jul 26, 2010)

Banned for being smarter than me.


----------



## The Pi (Jul 26, 2010)

Banned for thinking your dumb.
Banned again for thinking the truth.


----------



## haflore (Jul 26, 2010)

Banned for jumping to conclusions. I only said you are smarter, not that I am dumb.


----------



## The Pi (Jul 26, 2010)

Banned because even Newton is dumb compared to me


----------



## mucus (Jul 26, 2010)

Banned because it's been quite a while since I've been to this thread, but look here, your post is right there and due to this unfortunate circumstance you've become banned.


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 26, 2010)

Banned for not visiting this thread in a while, you sticky green substance, you.


----------



## haflore (Jul 26, 2010)

Banned because I'm terribly late!


----------



## The Pi (Jul 26, 2010)

Banned because time is just a figment of your imagination.


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 26, 2010)

Banned for figments.


----------



## haflore (Jul 26, 2010)

Random Bandom.


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 26, 2010)

Banners!


----------



## Koumori_Knight (Jul 26, 2010)

Streaming ban!


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 26, 2010)

Screaming ban!


----------



## The Pi (Jul 26, 2010)

BAN


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 26, 2010)

*BUN*


----------



## The Pi (Jul 26, 2010)

*BUM*















you knew it was coming.


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 26, 2010)

*BUH*






A-HURR-DURR


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 26, 2010)

Banned for not actually banning.


----------



## The Pi (Jul 26, 2010)

Banned for banning for not banning.


----------



## haflore (Jul 26, 2010)

Banned for picking nits.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 27, 2010)

Banned because this is my 370th post in this thread.


----------



## The Pi (Jul 27, 2010)

Banned cause it isn't.


----------



## Paarish (Jul 27, 2010)

banned because I dropped my DS


----------



## sonicsmash2 (Jul 27, 2010)

Banned for harrasing a DS


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 28, 2010)

Banned for giving Sonic a ridiculous smile.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jul 28, 2010)

Banned because you havent watched Inception


----------



## Demonbart (Jul 28, 2010)

Banned because your name is a contradition in itself.


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 28, 2010)

Banned for pointing out contradictions!


----------



## Paarish (Jul 28, 2010)

banned because you didn't yell OBJECTION!


----------



## haflore (Jul 28, 2010)

Banned because you only typed it.


----------



## Paarish (Jul 28, 2010)

banned because I was gonna put an Objection! animation from objection.mrdictionary.net but I dont know how so I gave up


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 28, 2010)

Banned for no knowledge of embedding flash objects.


----------



## Paarish (Jul 28, 2010)

banned because you didn't tell me how


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 28, 2010)

Banned because I NEVER WILL. *EVER!!! MUAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!*


----------



## EpicJungle (Jul 28, 2010)

banned fo bolding!


----------



## haflore (Jul 28, 2010)

Banned for banning someone "fo" something.


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 28, 2010)

Banned for not capitalizing the first word in your sentence!


----------



## haflore (Jul 28, 2010)

Banned for getting ninja'd.


----------



## Jamstruth (Jul 28, 2010)

Banned for


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 28, 2010)

Banned for open reasoning!


----------



## Demonbart (Jul 28, 2010)

Banned for acting oldschool.
Oh wait, that would mean half of the temp would be banned now.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 29, 2010)

The Pi said:
			
		

> Banned cause it isn't.


Banned because it really was.


----------



## The Pi (Jul 29, 2010)

Banned for a grudge.


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 29, 2010)

Banned for the fact that I can ban you!


----------



## haflore (Jul 29, 2010)

Banned for kawaii.


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 29, 2010)

Banned for not being as cute 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol


----------



## haflore (Jul 29, 2010)

Banned because cuteness is not the goal of my avatar.


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 29, 2010)

Banned because cuteness is the goal of mine


----------



## DarkStriker (Jul 29, 2010)

Banned because hes gay


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 29, 2010)

Banned because you're straight.


----------



## DarkStriker (Jul 29, 2010)

Banned because your name is gameboy when your trying to be a fox


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 30, 2010)

Banned because I really need to change my username.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jul 30, 2010)

Banned for not even ASKING how to change it (FYI - PM a Mod)


----------



## DarkStriker (Jul 30, 2010)

Banned for thinking hes a pro and knows everything


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 30, 2010)

Banned for *not *thinking he's a pro  and knowing everythingy.


----------



## The Pi (Jul 30, 2010)

Banned cause "everythingy" is not a word.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 30, 2010)

Banned for Captain Obviousness


----------



## Paarish (Jul 30, 2010)

banned because its Captain Obvious not obviousness


----------



## DarkStriker (Jul 30, 2010)

Banned for banning the others i wanted to ban before me


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 30, 2010)

Binned.


----------



## DarkStriker (Jul 30, 2010)

Banned for saying binned instead


----------



## The Pi (Jul 30, 2010)

Banned in cyberspace.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 30, 2010)

Veho'd.


----------



## DarkStriker (Jul 30, 2010)

Banned for not banning


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 31, 2010)

CannonFoddr said:
			
		

> Banned for not even ASKING how to change it (FYI - PM a Mod)


Banned because mods cannot change names. You need a Supervisor, Technician or Administrator for that.


----------



## The Pi (Jul 31, 2010)

Banned cause for pointing out things.


----------



## haflore (Jul 31, 2010)

Banned for noticing he pointed something out.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 31, 2010)

Banned for being GBAtemp's Prinny, dood!! (Whether you can see it or not)


----------



## haflore (Jul 31, 2010)

Based for mastering DQIX so fast! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, bet you can't guess why it says that in my Sig.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 31, 2010)

Banned because I can because your avatar used to be a prinny. *yay prinnies*


----------



## Paarish (Jul 31, 2010)

banned because i hated srpg and so i hate disgaea


----------



## haflore (Jul 31, 2010)

Banned by this guy, eh.


----------



## Jamstruth (Jul 31, 2010)

Banned cause the voices in my head told me to


----------



## Demonbart (Jul 31, 2010)

Banned for disguising yourself as a girl with cat ears.


----------



## haflore (Jul 31, 2010)

Banned for disguising yourself in flames!


----------



## The Pi (Jul 31, 2010)

banned for having the name of a rather strong beer in your title.


----------



## haflore (Jul 31, 2010)

Banned because that's exactly why I put it there.
Even though I can't stand the stuff.


----------



## The Pi (Jul 31, 2010)

Banned for having that for no reason.


----------



## haflore (Jul 31, 2010)

Banned because it was testing. It didn't work.


----------



## Jamstruth (Jul 31, 2010)

Demonbart said:
			
		

> Banned for disguising yourself as a girl with cat ears.


Having an avatar is a disguise? Go figure

Anyhoo on with the game.

Banned for not testing in the preview pane


----------



## haflore (Jul 31, 2010)

Banned because I use quick reply.


----------



## The Pi (Jul 31, 2010)

Banned for editing every god damn ban.


----------



## haflore (Jul 31, 2010)

What are you taking about?


EDIT:




I edit almost all of my posts, inside and outside of the EoF.


----------



## The Pi (Jul 31, 2010)

Banned cause I messed up my ban


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 31, 2010)

Banned for messing up.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Aug 1, 2010)

Banned for cleaning up someone elses mess


----------



## Paarish (Aug 1, 2010)

banned with deja vu


----------



## gameboy13 (Aug 1, 2010)

Banned with deja vu.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 1, 2010)

Banned for 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ing


----------



## haflore (Aug 1, 2010)

Banned for criticising the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ers!


----------



## The Pi (Aug 1, 2010)

Banned from beyond the grave.


----------



## haflore (Aug 1, 2010)

Banned from...Another World.


----------



## Paarish (Aug 1, 2010)

uʍop ǝpısdn uǝʇʇıɹʍ sı ƃuıɥʇʎɹǝʌǝ ǝɹǝɥʍ ǝsɹǝʌıun ןǝןןɐɹɐd ɐ ɯɹoɟ pǝuuɐq


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Aug 1, 2010)

-··· ·- -· -· · -·· / ··-· --- ·-· / ·-- ·-· ·· - ·· -· --· / ··- ·--· ··· ·· -·· · / -·· --- ·-- -· ·-·-·-


----------



## haflore (Aug 2, 2010)

Banned because it's been a while!


----------



## The Pi (Aug 2, 2010)

Banned by The Pi


----------



## haflore (Aug 2, 2010)

Banned like a fly!


----------



## The Pi (Aug 2, 2010)

Banned by the power of my keyboard.


----------



## haflore (Aug 2, 2010)

Banned by the rhythm from my soundboard.


----------



## The Pi (Aug 2, 2010)

Banned 4ever!!!!!!

I really need to be more creative


----------



## haflore (Aug 2, 2010)

Banned 'cuz you're clever.


----------



## Paarish (Aug 2, 2010)

banned for rhyming


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 2, 2010)

Banned because it's official, The cat boy does have the cutest avatar on GBAtemp


----------



## The Pi (Aug 2, 2010)

Banned cause I only got 5 votes


----------



## gameboy13 (Aug 2, 2010)

Banned because *I* only got 3 votes.


----------



## The Pi (Aug 2, 2010)

Banned cause HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA


----------



## gameboy13 (Aug 2, 2010)

Banned because WAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHH!!!!!


----------



## haflore (Aug 2, 2010)

Banned because I got 9!
Still didn't rank though.


----------



## Paarish (Aug 2, 2010)

banned because I only got 6! (I should've won....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## gameboy13 (Aug 2, 2010)

Banned for complaining, you loser.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Aug 2, 2010)

Banned for whining.


----------



## The Pi (Aug 2, 2010)

Banned for the lulz


----------



## gameboy13 (Aug 2, 2010)

Banned for banning someone with a ban that has been banned with before!


----------



## The Pi (Aug 2, 2010)

Banned for treason!!!!!


----------



## haflore (Aug 2, 2010)

Banned for no apparent reason.


----------



## The Pi (Aug 2, 2010)

Banned for posting pornography


----------



## haflore (Aug 2, 2010)

Banned for getting confused with Geography.


----------



## The Pi (Aug 2, 2010)

Banned cause I know the difference.

I'm an expert in both


----------



## Jamstruth (Aug 2, 2010)

Banned for multi-tasking


----------



## The Pi (Aug 2, 2010)

.esrever ni dennaB


----------



## Jamstruth (Aug 2, 2010)

Bannedinfastforward


----------



## gameboy13 (Aug 2, 2010)

_B...a...n...n...e...d... i...n... s...l...o...w... m...o...t...i...o...n..._


----------



## The Pi (Aug 2, 2010)

LINK


----------



## gameboy13 (Aug 2, 2010)

Banned for being a pervert.


----------



## gameboy13 (Aug 2, 2010)

Banned because my wallpaper is a giant bolt of electricity.


It's on my deviantART.


----------



## DarkStriker (Aug 2, 2010)

Banned for talking about deviantART

Banned for being quicker than me


----------



## haflore (Aug 2, 2010)

Banned for being slower than he.


----------



## gameboy13 (Aug 2, 2010)

Banned for trying to ban me for talking about deviantART.


----------



## The Pi (Aug 2, 2010)

Banned for slowness.


----------



## gameboy13 (Aug 2, 2010)

_Fastness!!!_


----------



## DarkStriker (Aug 2, 2010)

Banned for not telling Gameboy-foxie to edit it before banning him.

Banned for being more sly and faster than me =.= haxs


----------



## gameboy13 (Aug 2, 2010)

Banned fo... Gameboy-foxie? I like that.


----------



## gameboy13 (Aug 2, 2010)

/banned


----------



## The Pi (Aug 2, 2010)

Banned
1
2
3


----------



## DarkStriker (Aug 2, 2010)

Banned
3
2
1


----------



## The Pi (Aug 2, 2010)

Banned cuz I agree


----------



## DarkStriker (Aug 2, 2010)

Banned for even continuing that


----------



## haflore (Aug 2, 2010)

Banned because I'm wearing a hat.


----------



## DarkStriker (Aug 3, 2010)

Banned because fucking a hat is not possible unless there is a hole in a hat


----------



## gameboy13 (Aug 3, 2010)

Banned because there is a hole there, specifically for that purpose. Why? Who knows.


----------



## The Pi (Aug 3, 2010)

Banned for fapping so hard.


----------



## gameboy13 (Aug 3, 2010)

Banned because it feels good, man.


----------



## haflore (Aug 3, 2010)

Idle BANter.


----------



## gameboy13 (Aug 3, 2010)

Banned from the dead. I was stabbed by pie!


----------



## haflore (Aug 3, 2010)

Banned because it looks like someone got you with the sword Pi(e).


----------



## The Pi (Aug 3, 2010)

BANNED


----------



## liquidnumb (Aug 3, 2010)

Banned for persecuting the color blind.


----------



## The Pi (Aug 3, 2010)

BANNED

BY

ME


----------



## haflore (Aug 3, 2010)

Banned in mono.


----------



## The Pi (Aug 3, 2010)

Ban in a box.[/p]


----------



## haflore (Aug 3, 2010)

Banned for not eating lox.


----------



## The Pi (Aug 3, 2010)

*tries to remember more BBcode*


Banned in some wierd way


----------



## haflore (Aug 3, 2010)

Banned because I can keep this up all day.


----------



## The Pi (Aug 3, 2010)

haflore said:
			
		

> Banned because I cam keep this up all day.


Banned for failing at school


----------



## haflore (Aug 3, 2010)

Based because it was easier back in my day.


----------



## The Pi (Aug 3, 2010)

banend withn realllt y bad tpy65ing


----------



## haflore (Aug 3, 2010)

Banned with extensive use of my quite capable vocabulary. :stuckup:


----------



## liquidnumb (Aug 3, 2010)

Spoiler





```
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ NMMMMMM..,.MMMMMMMM, ,.MMMMMMMÂÂ.MMMMM..MMMMÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ MMMMMMM ..MMMN.MMMMM .MMMM MMMM. MMMMM. MMMM.ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ MMMMMMM.. MMMMÂÂMMMM.MMMMM.MMMMM.MMMMM. MMMM.ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ.MMM MMMM .MMMMM ..ÂÂ MMMMM.MMMMM MMMMM. MMMM.ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂMMMM MMMM ,.MMMMMMM.ÂÂMMMMM. .ÂÂ..MMMMM. MMMM.ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂNMMM MMMM.ÂÂ MMMMMNM ,MMMMM.ÂÂÂÂÂÂMMMMM. MMMM.ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂMMMM.MMMM .....MMMMMM MMMMM.MMMMM MMMMM. MMMM.ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂMMMMMMMMMM.MMMM.,MMMM.MMMMM.MMMMM.MMMMM. MMMM.ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ MMMMMMMMMMM.MMMM..MMMM. MMMM.MMMM. MMMMM. MMMM.ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ MMMMMÂÂMMMM,MMMMMMMMMMÂÂMMMMMMMMM..MMMMM. MMMM.ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ MMMMMÂÂMMMM, ..MMMMÂÂÂÂ ..MMMMM..ÂÂNMMMM .MMMMÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂ .ÂÂÂÂÂÂ,ÂÂÂÂÂÂ.ÂÂÂÂ .ÂÂÂÂ..ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ.ÂÂÂÂÂÂ .ÂÂ.ÂÂÂÂÂÂ .ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂ MMMMMMMMM ...MMMMMMMÂÂ MMMM. MMMM MMMM. MMMM..MMMMMMMM.MMMMMMMMMM.ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 
ÂÂÂÂ MMMM MMMMM. MMMMMMMM.ÂÂMMMM. MMMM MMMMM.MMMM..MMMMMMMM.MMMMMMMMMM..ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂ MMMM.MMMMM. MMMMMMMMÂÂ MMMMM.MMMM MMMMM.MMMM..MMMMM....MMMMM.MMMM..ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂ MMMM MMMMM .MMMM MMNÂÂ MMMMM,MMMM MMMMMMMMMM..MMMMM... MMMMM.MMMM..ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂ MMMMMMM.. ..MMMM NMMMÂÂMMMMMMMMMM MMMMMMMMMM..MMMMMMM..MMMMM.MMMM..ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂ MMMMMMMMMM..MMMM MMMM .MMMMMMMMMM MMMMMMMMMM..MMMMMMM .MMMMM.MMMM..ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂ MMMM.MMMMM.MMMMÂÂMMMM. MMMMMMMMMM MMMM MMMMM..MMMMM....MMMMM.MMMM..ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂ MMMM.MMMMM.NMMMMMMMMM.,MMMM MMMMM MMMM.MMMMM..MMMMMÂÂÂÂMMMMM.MMMM..ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂ MMMM MMMMM.MMMMMMMMMMM MMMM.MMMMM MMMM..MMMM..MMMMMMMM MMMMMMMMMM.ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 
ÂÂÂÂ MMMMMMMNM. MMMMÂÂMMMMM MMMM.MNMMM MMMM. MMMM..MMMMMMMM.MMMMMMMMMM,
```



didn't like "SPOILER" in caps?


----------



## haflore (Aug 3, 2010)

Banned for not creating spoilers properly.


----------



## liquidnumb (Aug 3, 2010)

banned for obsolete ban


----------



## haflore (Aug 3, 2010)

Banned for banning useful archives.


----------



## liquidnumb (Aug 3, 2010)

Banned for banning me into banning them. Also, banned.


----------



## person66 (Aug 3, 2010)

Banned for confusing me


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 3, 2010)

marginally unsafe for work

(censored some of it)



Spoiler



No, seriously. If someone catches  you, you're dead.


Spoiler





```
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 8888ÂÂ8888888
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ888888888888888888888888
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 8888:::8888888888888888888888888
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 8888::::::8888888888888888888888888888
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ88::::::::888:::8888888888888888888888888
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ88888888::::8:::::::::::88888888888888888888
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ888 8::888888::::::::::::::::::88888888888ÂÂ 888
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 88::::88888888::::m::::::::::88888888888ÂÂÂÂ8
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 888888888888888888:M:::::::::::8888888888888
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ88888888888888888888::::::::::::M88888888888888
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ8888888888888888888888:::::::::M8888888888888888
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 8888888888888888888888:::::::M888888888888888888
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ8888888888888888::88888::::::M88888888888888888888
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ88888888888888888:::88888:::::M888888888888888ÂÂ 8888
ÂÂÂÂ 88888888888888888:::88888::::M::;o*M*o;888888888ÂÂÂÂ88
ÂÂÂÂ88888888888888888:::8888:::::M:::::::::::88888888ÂÂÂÂ8
ÂÂ 88888888888888888::::88::::::M:;:::::::::::888888888
ÂÂ8888888888888888888:::8::::::M::aAa::::::::M8888888888ÂÂÂÂÂÂ 8
ÂÂ88ÂÂ 8888888888::88::::8::::M:::::::::::::888888888888888 8888
88ÂÂ88888888888:::8:::::::::M::::::::::;::88:88888888888888888
8ÂÂ8888888888888:::::::::::M::"@@@@@@@"::::8w8888888888888888
ÂÂ88888888888:888::::::::::M:::::"@[email protected]":::::M8i888888888888888
8888888888::::88:::::::::M88:::::::::::::M88z88888888888888888
8888888888:::::8:::::::::M88888:::::::::MM888!888888888888888888
888888888:::::8:::::::::M8888888MAmmmAMVMM888*88888888ÂÂ 88888888
888888 M:::::::::::::::M888888888:::::::MM88888888888888ÂÂ 8888888
8888ÂÂ M::::::::::::::M88888888888::::::MM888888888888888ÂÂÂÂ88888
888ÂÂ M:::::::::::::M8888888888888M:::::mM888888888888888ÂÂÂÂ8888
ÂÂ888ÂÂM::::::::::::M8888:888888888888::::m::Mm88888 888888ÂÂ 8888
ÂÂ 88ÂÂM::::::::::::8888:88888888888888888::::::Mm8ÂÂ 88888ÂÂ 888
ÂÂ 88ÂÂM::::::::::8888M::88888::888888888888:::::::Mm88888ÂÂÂÂ88
ÂÂ 8ÂÂ MM::::::::8888M:::8888:::::888888888888::::::::Mm8ÂÂÂÂ 4
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ 8M:::::::8888M:::::888:::::::88:::8888888::::::::MmÂÂÂÂ2
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ [this level censored]
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ8ÂÂ 88MM::::::::::::::::::::::M:::M::::::::MM
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ888MM::::::::::::::::::MM::::::MM::::::MM
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 88888MM:::::::::::::::MMM:::::::mM:::::MM
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 888888MM:::::::::::::MMM:::::::::MMM:::M
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ88888888MM:::::::::::MMM:::::::::::MM:::M
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 88 8888888M:::::::::MMM::::::::::::::M:::M
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 8ÂÂ888888 M:::::::MM:::::::::::::::::M:::M:
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ888888 M::::::M:::::::::::::::::::M:::MM
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 888888ÂÂM:::::M::::::::::::::::::::::::M:M
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 888888ÂÂM:::::M:::::::::@::::::::::::::M::M
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 88888ÂÂ M::::::::::::::@@:::::::::::::::M::M
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ88888ÂÂ M::::::::::::::@@@::::::::::::::::M::M
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 88888ÂÂ M:::::::::::::::@@::::::::::::::::::M::M
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ88888ÂÂ M:::::m::::::::::@::::::::::Mm:::::::M:::M
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ8888ÂÂ M:::::M:::::::::::::::::::::::MM:::::::M:::M
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 8888ÂÂ M:::::M:::::::::::::::::::::::MMM::::::::M:::M
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ888ÂÂÂÂM:::::M:::::::::::::::::::::::MMM:::::::::M::::M
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ8888ÂÂÂÂMM::::Mm:::::::::::::::::::::MMMM:::::::::m::m:::M
ÂÂÂÂ888ÂÂÂÂÂÂM:::::M::::::::::::::::::::MMM::::::::::::M::mm:::M
ÂÂ8888ÂÂÂÂÂÂ MM:::::::::::::::::::::::::MM:::::::::::::mM::MM:::M:
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ M:::::::::::::::::::::::::M:::::::::::::::mM::MM:::Mm
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂMM::::::m:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::M::MM:::MM
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂM::::::::M:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::M::M:::MM
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ MM:::::::::M:::::::::::::M:::::::::::::::::::::M:M:::MM
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ[this level censored]
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ M:::::::::::::::::::M::::::::::::::::::::::::::MMM
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ MM:::::::::::::::::M::::::::::::::::::::::::::MMM
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂM:::::::::::::::::M::::::::::::::::::::::::::MMM
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂMM:::::::::::::::M::::::::::::::::::::::::::MMM
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ M:::::::::::::::M:::::::::::::::::::::::::MMM
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ MM:::::::::::::M:::::::::::::::::::::::::MMM
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂM:::::::::::::M::::::::::::::::::::::::MMM
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂMM:::::::::::M::::::::::::::::::::::::MMM
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ M:::::::::::M:::::::::::::::::::::::MMM
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ MM:::::::::M:::::::::::::::::::::::MMM
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂM:::::::::M::::::::::::::::::::::MMM
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂMM:::::::M::::::::::::::::::::::MMM
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ MM::::::M:::::::::::::::::::::MMM
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ MM:::::M:::::::::::::::::::::MMM
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂMM::::M::::::::::::::::::::MMM
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂMM:::M::::::::::::::::::::MMM
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ MM::M:::::::::::::::::::MMM
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ MM:M:::::::::::::::::::MMM
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ MMM::::::::::::::::::MMM
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂMM::::::::::::::::::MMM
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ M:::::::::::::::::MMM
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂMM::::::::::::::::MMM
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂMM:::::::::::::::MMM
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂMM::::M:::::::::MMM:
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂmMM::::MM:::::::MMMM
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ MMM:::::::::::MMM:M
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ mMM:::M:::::::M:M:M
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂMM::MMMM:::::::M:M
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂMM::MMM::::::::M:M
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂmMM::MM::::::::M:M
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ MM::MM:::::::::M:M
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ MM::MM::::::::::M:m
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ MM:::M:::::::::::MM
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ MMM:::::::::::::::M:
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ MMM:::::::::::::::M:
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ MMM::::::::::::::::M
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ MMM::::::::::::::::M
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ MMM::::::::::::::::Mm
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂMM::::::::::::::::MM
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂMMM:::::::::::::::MM
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂMMM:::::::::::::::MM
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂMMM:::::::::::::::MM
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂMMM:::::::::::::::MM
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ MM::::::::::::::MMM
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ MMM:::::::::::::MM
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ MMM:::::::::::::MM
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ MMM::::::::::::MM
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂMM::::::::::::MM
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂMM::::::::::::MM
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂMM:::::::::::MM
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂMMM::::::::::MM
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂMMM::::::::::MM
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ MM:::::::::MM
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ MMM::::::::MM
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ MMM::::::::MM
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂMM::::::::MM
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂMMM::::::MM
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂMMM::::::MM
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ MM::::::MM
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ MM::::::MM
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂMM:::::MM
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂMM:::::MM:
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂMM:::::M:M
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂMM:::::M:M
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ:M::::::M:
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ M:M:::::::M
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂM:::M::::::M
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ M::::M::::::M
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂM:::::M:::::::M
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ M::::::MM:::::::M
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ M:::::::M::::::::M
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ M;:;::::M:::::::::M
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ M:m:;:::M::::::::::M
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ MM:m:m::M::::::::;:M
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂMM:m::MM:::::::;:;M
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ MM::MMM::::::;:m:M
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂMMMM MM::::m:m:MM
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂMM::::m:MM
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ MM::::MM
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂMM::MM
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ MMMM
```



Banned for ^


----------



## gameboy13 (Aug 3, 2010)

Banned for censorship.


----------



## haflore (Aug 3, 2010)

Banned for wanting freedom.


----------



## gameboy13 (Aug 3, 2010)

Banned because I'm tied up in the basement of my house. I'm using my tongue to type right now.


----------



## haflore (Aug 3, 2010)

Banned because you're doing a remarkable job. Maybe you should do a talent show.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Aug 4, 2010)

JetKun said:
			
		

> marginally unsafe for work
> 
> (censored some of it)


Banned for getting that from Uncyclopedia.


----------



## person66 (Aug 4, 2010)

Banned by unencyclopedia


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 4, 2010)

Banned for spelling uncycloneopedia wrong.


----------



## DarkStriker (Aug 4, 2010)

Banned for making it look wrong when it was actually right


----------



## person66 (Aug 4, 2010)

Banned because you spelled uncyclopedia wrong too


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Aug 4, 2010)

DarkStriker said:
			
		

> Banned for making it look wrong when it was actually right
> Banned because it was actually wrong.
> 
> QUOTE(person66 @ Aug 4 2010, 04:13 PM) Banned because you spelled uncyclopedia wrong too


Banned because he did that on purpose.


----------



## haflore (Aug 4, 2010)

Banned for correcting everyone and setting everything straight!


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Aug 4, 2010)

Banned because this topic sucks.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Aug 4, 2010)

Banned for trolling.
(And for giving me a legitimate reason for banning!)


----------



## Paarish (Aug 4, 2010)

banned because your username is like huh? wtf?


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Aug 4, 2010)

CA519705950 said:
			
		

> Banned for always being there for me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Banned because I don't remember that.


----------



## haflore (Aug 5, 2010)

Banned for not making him forget!


----------



## person66 (Aug 5, 2010)

Banned because you have two belts on your head


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 5, 2010)

Banned because I'm not sure how many belts are on your head.


----------



## gameboy13 (Aug 5, 2010)

Banned because you are a furry.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Aug 5, 2010)

CA519705950 said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Banned because you didn't. Serum doesn't work on me; If I don't remember it then it didn't happen.


----------



## gameboy13 (Aug 5, 2010)

Banned for quoting three bans.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 5, 2010)

Banned because whilst I am a furry, you are too. Consequently, I am furrier than you. As a result of this, you are banned.


----------



## gameboy13 (Aug 5, 2010)

NOEZ. I ARE FURRIER!


----------



## DarkStriker (Aug 5, 2010)

Banned for being furrier than furriest


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 5, 2010)

Banned because I AM FURRIER. *RAWR*


----------



## The Pi (Aug 5, 2010)

Banned cause that makes it easier to set you on fire har har har har har har har


----------



## haflore (Aug 5, 2010)

Banned because static electricity is probably more of a concern.


----------



## gameboy13 (Aug 5, 2010)

Banned because the pillow is in the washing machine as I speak.


----------



## gameboy13 (Aug 5, 2010)

Banned for water.


----------



## gameboy13 (Aug 5, 2010)

Banned for that monkey on your head.


----------



## haflore (Aug 5, 2010)

I will now show you to your ban.


----------



## gameboy13 (Aug 5, 2010)

I will now show you THE ban.


----------



## gameboy13 (Aug 6, 2010)

Banned for losing the game.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Aug 6, 2010)

Banned for actually hiding it & then accusing the previous Poster into thinking he had lost it


----------



## DarkStriker (Aug 6, 2010)

Banned for having 2,274 posts and increasing!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Aug 6, 2010)

Banned for not having an Avatar of an actual 'DarkStriker'


Spoiler


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 6, 2010)

Banned because moo.


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 6, 2010)

Banned because cows are smelly


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 6, 2010)

Banned because baa.


----------



## gameboy13 (Aug 6, 2010)

Banned for acting like an animal.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 6, 2010)

Banned because I am.


----------



## gameboy13 (Aug 6, 2010)

Banned for am.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 6, 2010)

Banned for 968842


----------



## haflore (Aug 6, 2010)

Banned for posting his member number backwards.


----------



## gameboy13 (Aug 6, 2010)

*SUPERBANNED!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## haflore (Aug 7, 2010)

Banned by the Queens orders.


----------



## Paarish (Aug 7, 2010)

banned because the Queen's views don't mean shit


----------



## DarkStriker (Aug 7, 2010)

Banned because someone else told me to use my avatar on an actual "DarkStriker"


----------



## Jamstruth (Aug 7, 2010)

Banned cause my avatar is so manly


----------



## gameboy13 (Aug 7, 2010)

Banned because obvious girliness is obvious.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Aug 7, 2010)

Banned because I haven't visited the EoF in ages, and it's only getting worse.


----------



## gameboy13 (Aug 7, 2010)

Banned for saying the EoF is getting worse.


----------



## Jamstruth (Aug 7, 2010)

Banned cause it is.


----------



## gameboy13 (Aug 7, 2010)

Banned for being manlier than me!!!


----------



## Jamstruth (Aug 7, 2010)

Banned cause you know you love it


----------



## mameks (Aug 8, 2010)

Banned 'cos I'm back!!!


----------



## gameboy13 (Aug 8, 2010)

Banned for not letting us know you were gone.

Or am I mistaken?


----------



## ChuckBartowski (Aug 8, 2010)

gameboy13 said:
			
		

> Banned for not letting us know you were gone.
> 
> Or am I mistaken?


Banned for confusion.


----------



## Paarish (Aug 8, 2010)

banned for Chuck obsession


----------



## gameboy13 (Aug 8, 2010)

Banned for flowers.


----------



## Paarish (Aug 8, 2010)

banned for foxes


----------



## gameboy13 (Aug 8, 2010)

Banned for not liking one of the cutest foxes on GBAtemp.


----------



## Jamstruth (Aug 9, 2010)

Banned cause your fox is ugly


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 9, 2010)

Banned because your avatar is too cute.


----------



## Paarish (Aug 9, 2010)

banned because i was gonna post the exact same response


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 9, 2010)

banned for


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 9, 2010)

Banned because it's my birthday and my old avatar was the cutest on this site!


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 9, 2010)

Banned because you're right. Happy 19th birthday.


----------



## mameks (Aug 9, 2010)

Banned 'cos your new one is too cute as well >.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 9, 2010)

Banned because you're a big shlong.


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 9, 2010)

Banned for being late! But thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Banned for interrupting me well I was banning someone >.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 9, 2010)

Burned.


----------



## haflore (Aug 9, 2010)

Banned because that is technically not a ban.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 9, 2010)

Banned because it is, I think.


----------



## Paarish (Aug 9, 2010)

banned for thinking and banned because it isn't, ergo double-ban


----------



## gameboy13 (Aug 9, 2010)

Banned for double banning.


----------



## mameks (Aug 9, 2010)

Banned for banning a righteous double-banner


----------



## Jamstruth (Aug 9, 2010)

Banned for banning the banner who banned the double banner!

BAN!


----------



## ChuckBartowski (Aug 9, 2010)

Banned for using the word banned and variations of too many times.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Aug 9, 2010)

Mystery ban after having this thread open for hours without refreshing.

Who will it ban? Will it be you? Tune in next week, same bat-time, same bat-channel!


----------



## haflore (Aug 10, 2010)

I grow tired of this BANter, Batman.


----------



## gameboy13 (Aug 10, 2010)

HOLY *BAN*NERS, BATMAN!!!


----------



## haflore (Aug 10, 2010)

Banned because your new ava seems like a decent chap.


----------



## gameboy13 (Aug 10, 2010)

Banned for saying such nice things.


----------



## haflore (Aug 10, 2010)

Banned for making me follow you.


----------



## gameboy13 (Aug 10, 2010)

Banned for lying.


----------



## haflore (Aug 10, 2010)

Banned for not being able to prove it.


----------



## jonesman99 (Aug 10, 2010)

Banned for being too weird...


----------



## Goli (Aug 10, 2010)

Banned for being an archandroid


----------



## Domination (Aug 10, 2010)

Banned because it's been a long time since I've been in this thread. I miss the old days when I totally owned Dave every time he comes into the thread.


----------



## haflore (Aug 10, 2010)

Banned because in Soviet Russia: you don't miss old days, old days miss you!


----------



## Domination (Aug 10, 2010)

Banned because in Capitalist America, it costs money to miss something!


----------



## haflore (Aug 10, 2010)

Banned because that's why I have no regrets! I just can't afford the $15.99 charge...


----------



## Domination (Aug 10, 2010)

Banned because $15.99 is without the 275% tax charge. Plus, it will be converted to your local currency, neglecting exchange rates.


----------



## haflore (Aug 10, 2010)

Banned because I try not to think about those, it fives me regrets.


----------



## Domination (Aug 10, 2010)

Banned because you shouldn't live in Capitalist America!


----------



## haflore (Aug 10, 2010)

Banned for making me regret things!


----------



## Domination (Aug 10, 2010)

Banned because you are $15.99 poorer now! And don't forget the 275% tax!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Aug 10, 2010)

Banned for  'Complicating All The Nonsense' - Life complicated enough as it is


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 10, 2010)

Banned for underestimating the complicatedacity of modern life.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Aug 10, 2010)

Life? Banned for talking to me about life.


----------



## Domination (Aug 10, 2010)

Banned because he wasn't talking to *you* about life.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 10, 2010)

Banned for domineering.


----------



## gameboy13 (Aug 10, 2010)

Banned for commandeering!


----------



## Paarish (Aug 10, 2010)

banned because your new avatar is awesome


----------



## haflore (Aug 10, 2010)

Banned because it's so great, you had to close your eyes.


----------



## gameboy13 (Aug 10, 2010)

Banned for looking upon my amazing avatar!!!


----------



## Jamstruth (Aug 10, 2010)

Banned cause mine could still beat yours.


----------



## mameks (Aug 10, 2010)

Banned 'cos the only reason it'd win, is 'cos Gameboys would feel bad about hitting yours.


----------



## gameboy13 (Aug 11, 2010)

Banned for changing your avatar.


----------



## haflore (Aug 11, 2010)

Banned for having a double-standard.


----------



## person66 (Aug 11, 2010)

banned because everyone is changing their avatars and its annoying


----------



## gameboy13 (Aug 11, 2010)

Banned for not changing your avatar.


----------



## haflore (Aug 11, 2010)

Banned from the dark side.


----------



## Xarsah16 (Aug 11, 2010)

Banned because of your affection for DiZ. If you didn't like him, he wouldn't be in your avatar.


----------



## haflore (Aug 11, 2010)

Banned because that's an interesting observation.


----------



## geoflcl (Aug 11, 2010)

haflore said:
			
		

> Banned because that's an interesting observation.



Banned because that's an opinion.


----------



## ball2012003 (Aug 11, 2010)

Banned because you have three posts on this page
edit:Banned because you beat me to the post


----------



## haflore (Aug 11, 2010)

Banned for lateness.


----------



## geoflcl (Aug 11, 2010)

Banned because you have four posts on the previous page.

(Saved ya there, ball2012003!)


----------



## haflore (Aug 11, 2010)

Banned bwcause I like this game, a lot.


----------



## ball2012003 (Aug 11, 2010)

Banned because your the only one reading this topic besides me


----------



## Xarsah16 (Aug 11, 2010)

Banned because you rip on people in your sig who listen to rap music. Some of us listen to everything


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 11, 2010)

Banned for liking Twilight.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Aug 11, 2010)

Banned because what gave you that idea?


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 11, 2010)

Banned because I thought her signature was of Twilight until I looked closely


----------



## Paarish (Aug 11, 2010)

banned for bad eyesight (maybe you should get the fur away from them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## gameboy13 (Aug 11, 2010)

Banned for fur!


----------



## Paarish (Aug 11, 2010)

banned for hair


----------



## haflore (Aug 11, 2010)

Experimental ban.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 11, 2010)

Banned for experimenting on bans you psychotic scientist. Think of those poor, poor bans. :weep:


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Aug 11, 2010)

JetKun said:
			
		

> Banned because I thought her signature was of Twilight until I looked closely


Banned because I thought that was what happened.


----------



## haflore (Aug 11, 2010)

3,000,000 Ban!


----------



## ball2012003 (Aug 11, 2010)

Banned for making no sense in your ban


----------



## gameboy13 (Aug 11, 2010)

Banned for senselessness.


----------



## haflore (Aug 11, 2010)

Banned for the most nonsensical nonsense I have ever see.


----------



## gameboy13 (Aug 11, 2010)

Banned for being a penguin, yet having DiZ as your avatar.


----------



## haflore (Aug 11, 2010)

Banned because they let me wear this so I arouse less suspicion.


----------



## ball2012003 (Aug 11, 2010)

Banned for banning the same person


----------



## Jamstruth (Aug 11, 2010)

Banned cause teenagers scare the living shit out of me.


----------



## gameboy13 (Aug 11, 2010)

Banned because I must scare you if the above statement is true.


----------



## gameboy13 (Aug 11, 2010)

Banned for too much info.


----------



## DarkStriker (Aug 11, 2010)

Banned for changing avatar when he still has to change nick.


----------



## gameboy13 (Aug 11, 2010)

Banned because I like my nickname.


----------



## ball2012003 (Aug 12, 2010)

Banned for liking things about yourself.


----------



## Xarsah16 (Aug 12, 2010)

Banned for liking balls. XD


----------



## haflore (Aug 12, 2010)

Banned because we don't go to Blackthorne.


----------



## Xarsah16 (Aug 12, 2010)

Banned because you've probably never been to Blackthorne, lol. It's just past the Ice Cave, and north of Routes 29, 46, and 45.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 12, 2010)

Banned because Pichu is way too young to be slapping his/her ass like that.


----------



## haflore (Aug 12, 2010)

Banned because you've obviously never been to my Holm.


----------



## xylos (Aug 12, 2010)

Banned because I had great sex with my girl right now


----------



## Xarsah16 (Aug 12, 2010)

Banned because I'm jealous.


----------



## ball2012003 (Aug 12, 2010)

Banned for joining the forum before me


----------



## Xarsah16 (Aug 12, 2010)

Banned for having more posts than me


----------



## gameboy13 (Aug 12, 2010)

Banned for not having as many posts as me.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Aug 12, 2010)

gameboy13 said:
			
		

> Banned for not having as many posts as me.


----------



## DarkStriker (Aug 12, 2010)

Banned for using a quote for banning


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 12, 2010)

Banned because you have balls.


----------



## DarkStriker (Aug 12, 2010)

Banned for knowing i have balls


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 12, 2010)

Banned for MEAT


----------



## DarkStriker (Aug 12, 2010)

Banned for setting up a unnessecary petition when changing nick is more important than changing avatar.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 12, 2010)

Banned because I think fjords are cool.


----------



## DarkStriker (Aug 12, 2010)

Banned because i think so to


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 12, 2010)

Banned because we are clevurr.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 12, 2010)

Banned because you will never love fjords as much as Slartibartfast.


----------



## gameboy13 (Aug 12, 2010)

Banned for black and white.


----------



## haflore (Aug 12, 2010)

Banned for Red and Green.


----------



## gameboy13 (Aug 12, 2010)

Banned for red and black.


----------



## ball2012003 (Aug 13, 2010)

Banned for being a fur ball


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Aug 13, 2010)

Banned for just being a ball(2012003).


----------



## N4RU70 FR34K (Aug 13, 2010)

Banned for banning someone.


----------



## gameboy13 (Aug 13, 2010)

Banned for your wonderful originality.


----------



## ball2012003 (Aug 13, 2010)

Banned for sarcasm.


----------



## VashTS (Aug 13, 2010)

banned for not having my delicious dinner.


----------



## jonesman99 (Aug 13, 2010)

Goli said:
			
		

> Banned for being an archandroid


Banned for not being one yourself....


----------



## gameboy13 (Aug 13, 2010)

Banned for listening to real music.

Self-ban for being a hypocrite.


----------



## haflore (Aug 13, 2010)

Banned for hypocrisy!


----------



## gameboy13 (Aug 13, 2010)

Banned for


----------



## Xarsah16 (Aug 13, 2010)

Banned for being on the Fur Side. The Dark Side is much much better


----------



## DarkStriker (Aug 13, 2010)

Banned for saying your on the darkside when in reality your in the lightning side.


----------



## ball2012003 (Aug 13, 2010)

Banned for eating a lot.


----------



## gameboy13 (Aug 13, 2010)

Banned for being a Maniac.


----------



## Xarsah16 (Aug 14, 2010)

Banned for being a Twitter user.


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 14, 2010)

Your banned for be GBATemp's Official Village Idiot


----------



## Jamstruth (Aug 14, 2010)

Banned cause you borked my iPod cable!


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 14, 2010)

Banned because I only chewed on it a little!


----------



## Xarsah16 (Aug 14, 2010)

Banned because you stole my kidney at Candy Mountain


----------



## gameboy13 (Aug 15, 2010)

Banned for only having one kidney.


----------



## Xarsah16 (Aug 15, 2010)

Banned for being from the same country as me.


----------



## haflore (Aug 15, 2010)

Banned for assuming they will meet up there.


----------



## Skyline969 (Aug 15, 2010)

Banned for liking Prinnies.


----------



## person66 (Aug 15, 2010)

Banned for having an avatar that frightens me 

A lot


----------



## ChuckBartowski (Aug 15, 2010)

Banned for Coulrophobia. We don't allow pussies on this forum.


----------



## gameboy13 (Aug 15, 2010)

Banned for being Chuck.


----------



## Paarish (Aug 15, 2010)

banned for being foxy


----------



## gameboy13 (Aug 15, 2010)

Banned for having a better avatar than me!!!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Aug 15, 2010)

V      Banned for being too slow.
V
V


----------



## xylos (Aug 16, 2010)

Banned because I've yet to understand your avatar


----------



## gameboy13 (Aug 16, 2010)

Banned for misunderstandings.


----------



## ball2012003 (Aug 16, 2010)

Banned for banning an innocent person.


----------



## Skyline969 (Aug 16, 2010)

Banned for banning someone for banning an innocent person.


----------



## ball2012003 (Aug 16, 2010)

Banned for using to many Bans in your sentence.


----------



## Jamstruth (Aug 16, 2010)

You are being forcefully barred from this website for reasons unknown


----------



## person66 (Aug 16, 2010)

Banned for not banning


----------



## mameks (Aug 16, 2010)

Banned for not glomping


----------



## DarkStriker (Aug 16, 2010)

Banned for faultiness


----------



## gameboy13 (Aug 16, 2010)

Banned 'fro.


----------



## Jamstruth (Aug 16, 2010)

Banned for not posting complete fallacies about me in the rumours thread


----------



## gameboy13 (Aug 16, 2010)

Banned for mewing.


----------



## Jamstruth (Aug 16, 2010)

Banned cause, Mew?


----------



## DarkStriker (Aug 16, 2010)

Banned for mew mew mew! 3x MEW!


----------



## gameboy13 (Aug 16, 2010)

Banned because you can count.


----------



## person66 (Aug 16, 2010)

Banned because I can too

This post has [counts on fingers]...  At least 9 words! (I ran out of fingers)


----------



## Skyline969 (Aug 17, 2010)

Banned for counting too slowly.


----------



## gameboy13 (Aug 17, 2010)

The Banhammer haunts you.


----------



## ball2012003 (Aug 17, 2010)




----------



## haflore (Aug 17, 2010)

Banned for picture based bans.


----------



## ball2012003 (Aug 17, 2010)

Banned for not liking the future of Bans.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 17, 2010)

Banned for calling me a cunt.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Aug 17, 2010)

Banned for not accepting your name


----------



## Skyline969 (Aug 17, 2010)

Banned for licking a lamppost in winter.


----------



## Xarsah16 (Aug 17, 2010)

Banned for posting at 9:54 PM according to my forum time settings.


----------



## Skyline969 (Aug 17, 2010)

Banned for being one hour behind my time zone.


----------



## person66 (Aug 17, 2010)

Banned for being in the wrong time zone, because for me it clearly says 9:54 PM


----------



## ball2012003 (Aug 17, 2010)

Banned for having a better Internet connection than me.


----------



## Dter ic (Aug 17, 2010)

Banned for having the worlds worst internet


----------



## Paarish (Aug 17, 2010)

banned for yoshi and bieber


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 17, 2010)

Banned for not having the best avatar ever.


----------



## Paarish (Aug 17, 2010)

banned cos I do! It says so itself!


----------



## ball2012003 (Aug 17, 2010)

Banned because I cant tell if you put that sig there yours self.


----------



## haflore (Aug 17, 2010)

Banned because can tell you put yours there yourself.


----------



## gameboy13 (Aug 17, 2010)

Banned for 3,000,000.


----------



## ball2012003 (Aug 17, 2010)

Banned for being the first to post on this page


----------



## gameboy13 (Aug 17, 2010)

Banned for being second.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Aug 17, 2010)

Banned for being third (ok - that's not original)


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 17, 2010)

Banned for not being very original!


----------



## gameboy13 (Aug 18, 2010)

Banned for being fifth.


----------



## ball2012003 (Aug 18, 2010)

Banned for having 777 posts you lucky fox.


----------



## haflore (Aug 18, 2010)

Banned for having 1,111 posts you...you.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 18, 2010)

Banned for being a one eyed trouser snake.


----------



## haflore (Aug 18, 2010)

Banned because that sounds odd, I'm just not sure how...


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 18, 2010)

Banned for not knowing what a one eyed trouser snake is!


----------



## haflore (Aug 18, 2010)

Banned because I know exactly what you're talking about.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 18, 2010)

Banned for thinking this is some kind of Iraqi War investigation and trying to cover up the fact that you knew nothing!


----------



## haflore (Aug 18, 2010)

Banned for thinking I'm American enough to do that!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 18, 2010)

I think in light of all these denials a federal inquiry is what's needed.  Banned until the findings of this investigation are revealed.


----------



## haflore (Aug 18, 2010)

Banned because I'm not too concerned about you findings, I have a perfectly clean record.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 18, 2010)

Banned for not moving over to CD, records are old news.


----------



## haflore (Aug 18, 2010)

Banned because many still consider such records to be the best method for recording audio.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 18, 2010)

Banned because I agree with that, vinyl sounds so much better than digital!


----------



## haflore (Aug 18, 2010)

Banned because this is generally true, if only it was practical....


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 18, 2010)

Banned for thinking anything needs to be practical, it just needs to be awesome!  You modern kids with your miniaturization and practicalities!  We need a return to the epicness of the 70's and 80's!


----------



## haflore (Aug 18, 2010)

Banned because I agree young friend, the old days were good.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 18, 2010)

Banned for calling me old, I mean young, I mean, wait what?  I get easily confused at my age.


----------



## haflore (Aug 18, 2010)

Banned for letting ordinary users, such as myself, ban you.


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 18, 2010)

Banned because EOF is now on the sidebar
Banned because it was


----------



## haflore (Aug 18, 2010)

Banned because I noticed and got freaked out.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 18, 2010)

Banned for letting me type out a huge ban and then posting in front of me, bastard!


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 18, 2010)

Banned because it's not now. Although I now know the icon for it


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 18, 2010)

Banned for drinking beer in the hot sun!


----------



## Rydian (Aug 18, 2010)

Banned for farting.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 18, 2010)

Banned for Narting


----------



## kiafazool (Aug 18, 2010)

Banned for Banning People


----------



## Skyline969 (Aug 18, 2010)

Banned for living in Toronto.


----------



## mameks (Aug 18, 2010)

Banned for scary-hairy clown


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 18, 2010)

Banned for having your cock out in your avatar, that good sir is just plain rude!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Aug 18, 2010)

haflore said:
			
		

> Banned because I noticed and got freaked out.


Banned because what happened?


----------



## geoflcl (Aug 18, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> haflore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Banned for not banning the guy above you.

Damn crazy kids. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(hehe)


----------



## gameboy13 (Aug 18, 2010)

Banned for profanity.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Aug 18, 2010)

geoflcl said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Banned because he's a boy in *blue*, and I can't do that.


----------



## person66 (Aug 19, 2010)

Banned for having colour in your post


----------



## ball2012003 (Aug 19, 2010)

Banned for making a rainbow.


----------



## Skyline969 (Aug 19, 2010)

Banned for having something against rainbows... so help me god, if you have something against double rainbows, you'll be sorry.


----------



## ball2012003 (Aug 19, 2010)

Banned for reminding me of that hilarious video.


----------



## playallday (Aug 19, 2010)

.


----------



## Goli (Aug 19, 2010)

Banned for not playing PSP2.


----------



## gameboy13 (Aug 19, 2010)

Banned for misdirecting me.


----------



## person66 (Aug 19, 2010)

banned for getting misdirected


----------



## ball2012003 (Aug 19, 2010)

Banned for owning a psp go.


----------



## Skyline969 (Aug 19, 2010)

Banned for making up statistics about kids listening to rap music. We all know that it's 99% of the teen population who have turned to rap music, and that 62% of all statistics are made up on the spot.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 19, 2010)

Skyline969 said:
			
		

> Banned for making up statistics about kids listening to rap music. We all know that it's 99% of the teen population who have turned to rap music, and that 62% of all statistics are made up on the spot.


Banned because 100% of Skyline969 is hair.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Aug 19, 2010)

Banned for eye strain.


----------



## Paarish (Aug 19, 2010)

banned for small text


----------



## gameboy13 (Aug 19, 2010)

Banned for your awesome avatar.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 19, 2010)

Banned because of your awesome avatar -pink hair


----------



## Skyline969 (Aug 19, 2010)

Banned for your avatar's hair being spiky.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 19, 2010)

Banned because it's spikier in real life.


----------



## person66 (Aug 19, 2010)

BANNED if you can read this


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 19, 2010)

Banned for sexual imagery


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 19, 2010)

Banned for posting in white.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 19, 2010)

Banned for lying.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 19, 2010)

Banned for making me relaise what happened


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Aug 19, 2010)

Banned because this topic _still sucks_.


----------



## haflore (Aug 19, 2010)

Banned because this game is amazing.


----------



## ball2012003 (Aug 19, 2010)

Banned for using a smilely.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Aug 19, 2010)

Banned for my misdirected anger.


----------



## Skyline969 (Aug 19, 2010)

Banned for not killing those three viruses in your avatar.


----------



## Paarish (Aug 19, 2010)

banned cause viruses are living beings too! SAVE THE VIRUSES!!

*Posts merged*

banned cause viruses are living beings too! SAVE THE VIRUSES!!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Aug 19, 2010)

Banned for post merge fail, possibly due to a fail connection or a fail on the part of the user.


----------



## ball2012003 (Aug 20, 2010)

Banned for quoting someone in your sig.


----------



## 4K475UK1 (Aug 20, 2010)

Banned for not quoting anything at all


----------



## ball2012003 (Aug 20, 2010)

Banned for not creating that sig yourself.


----------



## 4K475UK1 (Aug 20, 2010)

Banned because earlier today i had a custom sig and you failed to notice it


----------



## Skyline969 (Aug 20, 2010)

Banned for spelling your username all 1337 and whatnot.


----------



## 4K475UK1 (Aug 20, 2010)

banned for having a creppy clown in youre avatar


----------



## Skyline969 (Aug 20, 2010)

Banned for being the 3rd or 4th person to ban me for that.


----------



## ball2012003 (Aug 20, 2010)

Banned for making me lol.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Aug 20, 2010)

Banned for having a weird sense of humor


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 20, 2010)

Banned for having a great SOH. (sense of humour)


----------



## gameboy13 (Aug 20, 2010)

Banned for leveling up.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Aug 20, 2010)

Banned because NarutoFreak's dupe posted in this topic.


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 20, 2010)

Banned because my posts are in this topic


----------



## gameboy13 (Aug 20, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> Banned because my posts are in this topic


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 20, 2010)

gameboy13 said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Banned because my posts are in this topic


----------



## gameboy13 (Aug 20, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> gameboy13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Paarish (Aug 20, 2010)

banned cause there's no way in hell im gonna carry this on...


----------



## mameks (Aug 20, 2010)

Banned for being a c-c-c-combo breaker!


----------



## ball2012003 (Aug 20, 2010)

Banned for not having your sig red like mine.


----------



## mameks (Aug 20, 2010)

banned for surfing cat/fox


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 21, 2010)

Banned for showing your advertising you're shlong to everyone, think of the children!


----------



## Skyline969 (Aug 21, 2010)

Banned for improper usage of the word "your".


----------



## N4RU70 FR34K (Aug 21, 2010)

Banned for having more post then me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Fixed do to court trial.


----------



## Skyline969 (Aug 21, 2010)

Banned for having such a small number of posts.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Aug 21, 2010)

Ditto.


----------



## Skyline969 (Aug 21, 2010)

Touché.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Aug 21, 2010)

Banned because I didn't touch you at all.


----------



## N4RU70 FR34K (Aug 21, 2010)

Banned because doesn't know what the meaning of touché is

Fixed do to court trial.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 21, 2010)

Banned for continuing to use that annoying font even though it was requested that you stop.


----------



## N4RU70 FR34K (Aug 21, 2010)

Banned for not liking my font 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Fixed do to court trial.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 21, 2010)

Banned because if you continue using you'll start to find your posts being trashed because of it, as mthr told you in the GBAtemp Court thread.


----------



## N4RU70 FR34K (Aug 21, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Banned because if you continue using you'll start to find your posts being trashed because of it, as mthr told you in the GBAtemp Court thread.


Let's take these to the court  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  anyways banned because prowler uses a font too and I only heard one complaint for him!

Fixed do to court trial.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 21, 2010)

Banned because prowlers font is alot less annoying and also easier to read.  And double banned for thinking that your court idea will influence a mods decision in any way what so ever.  Now stop using that annoying font.


----------



## N4RU70 FR34K (Aug 21, 2010)

Banned for trying to ruin my font anyways check this one out, better?

EDIT : What font does prowler use, I don't want to use the same one?


----------



## ball2012003 (Aug 21, 2010)

Banned for being annoying just over a simple font change.


----------



## Skyline969 (Aug 21, 2010)

Banned for being annoyed easily.


----------



## SparkFenix (Aug 22, 2010)

Banned for not using GOTH font


----------



## gameboy13 (Aug 22, 2010)

Banned for not using Times New Roman font.


----------



## Paarish (Aug 22, 2010)

banned cause all these different fonts are giving me a headache...


----------



## gameboy13 (Aug 22, 2010)

Banned for overworking yourself.


----------



## SparkFenix (Aug 22, 2010)

Banned for thinkinig reading different fonts requires work


----------



## N4RU70 FR34K (Aug 22, 2010)

Banned for informing the truth


----------



## Jamstruth (Aug 22, 2010)

Banned for a severe case of the uncools


----------



## Paarish (Aug 22, 2010)

banned for having a PHD in uncoolness


----------



## N4RU70 FR34K (Aug 22, 2010)

N4RU70 FR34K said:
			
		

> Banned for informing the truth


----------



## SparkFenix (Aug 22, 2010)

Banned for 1337 talk :3


----------



## gameboy13 (Aug 22, 2010)

Banned for last night.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 22, 2010)

Banned for this morning.


----------



## gameboy13 (Aug 22, 2010)

Banned for the TrolleyBoneTPi as your avatar.


----------



## SparkFenix (Aug 23, 2010)

Banned because i dont have a custom title yet and im mad >:


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 23, 2010)

Banned for complaining about not having a custom member title when he haven't even reached the minimum requirements for said special privilege.


----------



## Skyline969 (Aug 23, 2010)

Banned for improper grammar: "...when he haven't even reached..."


----------



## N4RU70 FR34K (Aug 23, 2010)

Banned for correcting a mods grammar


----------



## ball2012003 (Aug 23, 2010)

Banned for making me ban you.


----------



## ehayes427 (Aug 23, 2010)

banned cuz i haven't posted on this topic in weeks!


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 23, 2010)

banned because luigi can suck my moustache


----------



## SparkFenix (Aug 23, 2010)

Banned because luigi is too cool to suck anybodys moustache


----------



## KingdomBlade (Aug 23, 2010)

Banned because I want to ban you. ﭢ (had to test this thing)


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 23, 2010)

banned because why so serious?


----------



## SparkFenix (Aug 23, 2010)

Banned because im on a banning spree and about to be able to call a roflcopter :3


----------



## Skyline969 (Aug 23, 2010)

Banned because your roflcopter doesn't go soi soi soi.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 23, 2010)

Banned for correcting my English earlier! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  And also for not getting the "you're/your" pun!


----------



## Skyline969 (Aug 23, 2010)

Banned for being a sly devil and using a pun... or for trying to play off your mistake by saying you used a pun.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 23, 2010)

Banned for thinking that was a mistake, it was genius!  See I said "Banned for advertising you are schlong", but that's not as funny, so I contracted it to "Banned for advertising you're Schlong".  Sticking it firmly in the genius double entendre category!


----------



## Skyline969 (Aug 23, 2010)

Banned for mentioning "sticking it firmly in" and "schlong" in the same post.


----------



## SparkFenix (Aug 23, 2010)

Banned for using innuendo


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 23, 2010)

Banned for not using innuendo, it's the last safe haven from modern political correctness!


----------



## ehayes427 (Aug 23, 2010)

banned for being a weegee hater!
weegee's stare will turn you into one!!!


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 23, 2010)

Banned because weegee is shit.


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 23, 2010)

Banned because cat boy beats weegee any day!


----------



## ehayes427 (Aug 23, 2010)

banned cuz weegee conquers all and rules youtube.


----------



## SparkFenix (Aug 23, 2010)

Banned for thinking youtube is worth something (conquer google)


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 23, 2010)

Banned because I would rather conquer Facebook


----------



## haflore (Aug 23, 2010)

Banned from horseback, as I press O.


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 23, 2010)

Banned for not pressing P!


----------



## haflore (Aug 23, 2010)

Banned because I was referring to a shape, not a letter.


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 23, 2010)

Banned for stumping the cat boy


----------



## gameboy13 (Aug 23, 2010)

Banned for stumps.


----------



## Paarish (Aug 23, 2010)

banned for wood


----------



## gameboy13 (Aug 23, 2010)

Banned for knocks.


----------



## SparkFenix (Aug 23, 2010)

Banned for doors


----------



## N4RU70 FR34K (Aug 23, 2010)

Banned for (insert reason here)


----------



## Skyline969 (Aug 23, 2010)

Banned for not having a reason to ban.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Aug 23, 2010)

Banned cause this game's no longer fun and people do boring bans.

Double banned for having the best avatar, ever, even if people don't know who it is


----------



## SparkFenix (Aug 23, 2010)

Banned for having only one game

I can make two more games :3


----------



## Skyline969 (Aug 23, 2010)

DAMMIT! Banned for getting to phoenixgoddess before I did. (That sounded dirty....)


----------



## SparkFenix (Aug 23, 2010)

Banned because i dont know who your avatar is


----------



## Skyline969 (Aug 23, 2010)

Banned for not knowing Dr. Rockso, the rock and roll clown! He does cocaine! K-k-k-yeeeeeah!


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 24, 2010)

Banned for doing Cocaine! I DO COCAINE!!!!! K-K-K-K YEAH!


----------



## haflore (Aug 24, 2010)

Banned for being like PettingZoo!


----------



## SparkFenix (Aug 24, 2010)

Banned for being like PettingZoo


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 24, 2010)

Banned for being like SparkFenix


----------



## SparkFenix (Aug 24, 2010)

Banned for being spiky haired


----------



## CannonFoddr (Aug 24, 2010)

Banned for not realizing YOUR avatar got spiky hair as well


----------



## SparkFenix (Aug 24, 2010)

Banned for not realizing i meant his title

Double banned for pointing out my fail


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 24, 2010)

Banned because you flaied.


----------



## SparkFenix (Aug 24, 2010)

Banned because you think i need a reason to ban you


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 24, 2010)

Bannerated.


----------



## SparkFenix (Aug 24, 2010)

Banned for having more medals than me >:


----------



## Paarish (Aug 24, 2010)

banned because the number of medals doesn't represent the man behind them


----------



## N4RU70 FR34K (Aug 24, 2010)

Banned for only having words in your avatar


----------



## xalphax (Aug 24, 2010)

banned because I can't remember when I last banned someone


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 24, 2010)

banned because your x at the front and x at the back means you have 2 exes.


----------



## xalphax (Aug 24, 2010)

Banned!

I also have access to an axe.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 24, 2010)

Banned!

I also have access to cookies.


----------



## xalphax (Aug 24, 2010)

You are banned because I don't have any cookies here, and desperately want at least one!


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 24, 2010)

{{}}


----------



## Paarish (Aug 24, 2010)

banned cause im the supplier if cookies


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 24, 2010)

Banned because I want cookies!


----------



## Paarish (Aug 24, 2010)

banned because you must prove your worth


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 24, 2010)

Your banned because I have proven my worth...LOOK HOW CUTE I AM!


----------



## Paarish (Aug 24, 2010)

banned for using your cuteness but ill give you one anyway...


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 24, 2010)

Banned for falling for my cutest, I already have the whole cookie jar


----------



## Paarish (Aug 24, 2010)

banned cause now I won't give you the antidote


----------



## SparkFenix (Aug 24, 2010)

Banned for poisi... know what? Youre not banned keep going :3


----------



## gameboy13 (Aug 24, 2010)

Banned for banning then changing your mind.


----------



## SparkFenix (Aug 24, 2010)

Banned because i have one :3

(why is my post count always the same >_>)


----------



## gameboy13 (Aug 24, 2010)

Banned for not realizing that, in the EoF, your post count NEVER increases.


----------



## SparkFenix (Aug 24, 2010)

Banned because this is the only place post and ill never get that title 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Im angry now >:


----------



## haflore (Aug 25, 2010)

Banned for not spamming in other parts of the forum, like intros and blogs.


----------



## Skyline969 (Aug 25, 2010)

Banned for advising someone to spam.


----------



## N4RU70 FR34K (Aug 25, 2010)

Banned for continuing to post here

EDIT : I beat Dave


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 25, 2010)

Banned for stalking me!


----------



## Clookster (Aug 25, 2010)

TrolleyDave is banned by mistake and nobody cares.


----------



## SparkFenix (Aug 25, 2010)

Later they found out you hacked in and banned him

They did nothing

Next day you get banned for subliminal advertising :3


----------



## gameboy13 (Aug 25, 2010)

Banned for... um... BEING YOU.


----------



## Skyline969 (Aug 25, 2010)

Banned for almost not having a reason to ban.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 25, 2010)

Banned for...BRB, fries are done.


----------



## Paarish (Aug 25, 2010)

banned for frying


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 25, 2010)

Banned because Walkers are baked, not fried™


----------



## N4RU70 FR34K (Aug 25, 2010)

Banned for baking


----------



## Thoob (Aug 25, 2010)

Banned for... yeah you should know why you are banned already.


----------



## gameboy13 (Aug 25, 2010)

Banned for cats.


----------



## Frog (Aug 25, 2010)

Banned for being far too foxy.


----------



## SparkFenix (Aug 25, 2010)

Banned for living with nuclear ponies


----------



## Frog (Aug 25, 2010)

Banned as nuclear ponies are the best kind of pony.


----------



## SparkFenix (Aug 25, 2010)

Banned for being a frog/human/horse O_O


----------



## Paarish (Aug 25, 2010)

banned because hes probably a human who saves the world in a frog costume, riding a horse


----------



## haflore (Aug 25, 2010)

Banned because I started Dragon Quest IX again.


----------



## SparkFenix (Aug 25, 2010)

Banned for not starting again for the second time


----------



## N4RU70 FR34K (Aug 25, 2010)

Banned for Google ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 26, 2010)

Banned cos'


----------



## Paarish (Aug 26, 2010)

banned for being Jetkun


----------



## gameboy13 (Aug 26, 2010)

Banned for having the best one.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 26, 2010)

Banned for having 801 posts at the time of posting.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Aug 26, 2010)

LOL you are banned


----------



## gameboy13 (Aug 26, 2010)

LOL'ed for banning.


----------



## SparkFenix (Aug 26, 2010)

You just got troll banned


----------



## Paarish (Aug 27, 2010)

you just got ogre banned


----------



## SparkFenix (Aug 27, 2010)

You just got banished


----------



## Shorkio (Aug 27, 2010)

Banned because sent 32,857th reply AND because sent it at 5:55 PM


----------



## SparkFenix (Aug 27, 2010)

Banned because its actually 32,858th reply 32,860 posts total


----------



## gameboy13 (Aug 27, 2010)

Banned Costello style.


...Whatever that means.


----------



## Paarish (Aug 27, 2010)

banned pm style!


----------



## jonesman99 (Aug 28, 2010)

banned for using PMs to ban someone... smh


----------



## N4RU70 FR34K (Aug 28, 2010)

Banned for currently playing Pokemon HG


----------



## monkat (Aug 28, 2010)

banned for.....nevermind, it's obvious.


----------



## ehayes427 (Aug 28, 2010)

banned because it's not obvious.
but what is obvious is that your in need of a good banning young man.


----------



## haflore (Aug 28, 2010)

Banned for refusing to capitalise!


----------



## N4RU70 FR34K (Aug 28, 2010)

Banned because I only see you in introductions


----------



## Paarish (Aug 28, 2010)

banned for naruto


----------



## N4RU70 FR34K (Aug 28, 2010)

Banned for avatar LOL


----------



## Paarish (Aug 28, 2010)

you called? 


Spoiler


----------



## Jamstruth (Aug 28, 2010)

Banned for not being Power Rangers


----------



## Paarish (Aug 28, 2010)

banned for being Jamstruth


----------



## mameks (Aug 28, 2010)

Indefinitely  suspended for lack of capital letters, except for names.


----------



## gameboy13 (Aug 28, 2010)

Banned for merely kicking him out for a short period of time.


----------



## SparkFenix (Aug 28, 2010)

Banned for being proud


----------



## gameboy13 (Aug 29, 2010)

Banned for being high voltage.


----------



## ehayes427 (Aug 29, 2010)

banned for misleading claims.

you are not foxy and proud.


----------



## Ringo619 (Aug 29, 2010)

Banned for having luigi  instead of mario


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 29, 2010)

Banned for thinking we want to know about his sexual adventures!


----------



## ehayes427 (Aug 29, 2010)

banned because you are a perve who does want to know all
about the tempers' sexual adventures.


----------



## gameboy13 (Aug 29, 2010)

Banned for having one last night.


----------



## Paarish (Aug 29, 2010)

banned for not. you should try it sometime


----------



## Ringo619 (Aug 29, 2010)

Banned for possibly  encouraging  std


----------



## monkat (Aug 29, 2010)

Banned for discouraging the possibility of STDs


----------



## gameboy13 (Aug 29, 2010)

Banned for spreading STDs.


----------



## N4RU70 FR34K (Aug 29, 2010)

Banned for rabies


----------



## gameboy13 (Aug 29, 2010)

Banned for babies.


----------



## monkat (Aug 30, 2010)

banned for rapies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh no...please not again....I'm too tight....it won't fit....I told you before...Aaahhh........yeaahhhh....mmm...


----------



## Skyline969 (Aug 30, 2010)

Banned for creeping me the fuck out.


----------



## ehayes427 (Aug 30, 2010)

banned for having a nightmarish avatar.
"i spy with my little eye something that begins with gay clown."-Yami Yugi from Yu-Gi-Oh the abridged series.


----------



## Skyline969 (Aug 30, 2010)

Speaking of nightmarish and gay avatars... have you SEEN your creepy Luigi one? Banned for having a weird Luigi avatar.


----------



## person66 (Aug 30, 2010)

Banned for not liking Luigi


----------



## Frog (Aug 30, 2010)

Banned for liking weegee a little too much...


----------



## gameboy13 (Aug 30, 2010)

Banned for having a frog-taur in your signature.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 30, 2010)

Bnarred


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 30, 2010)

Banned for making up a word to ban someone


----------



## gameboy13 (Aug 30, 2010)

Banned for being the cutest thing on this website.


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 30, 2010)

Banned for being no where near as cute as the cat boy


----------



## gameboy13 (Aug 30, 2010)

Banned because I'm sexier than you are cute.


----------



## monkat (Aug 31, 2010)

Banned for raping cat boy.


----------



## N4RU70 FR34K (Aug 31, 2010)

Banned for katmon


----------



## monkat (Aug 31, 2010)

N4RU70 FR34K said:
			
		

> Banned for katmon



...lolwut?

Banned for general incompetence.


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Aug 31, 2010)

Banned for being a cross between a monkey and a cat...



Dr Moreau *cough*


----------



## person66 (Aug 31, 2010)

banned for starcoughstaring


----------



## ehayes427 (Aug 31, 2010)

banned for not owning an xbox 360


----------



## person66 (Aug 31, 2010)

Banned for RRoD


----------



## ehayes427 (Aug 31, 2010)

banned cuz that's your nickname at the workplace.


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Aug 31, 2010)

Banned for being a cross between Luigi and a moron.


----------



## ehayes427 (Aug 31, 2010)

banned for posting that same post in 2 separate threads.


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Aug 31, 2010)

Banned for failing to see the supplementary posts as _the art that they are!_


----------



## ehayes427 (Aug 31, 2010)

banned for calling their lack of originality between posts as "art"


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Aug 31, 2010)

Banned for not knowing that simulacra _is _postmodern art!


----------



## Paarish (Aug 31, 2010)

banned because baroque art is far superior then postmodernist


----------



## monkat (Aug 31, 2010)

banned because art in the form of language is the most beautiful art there can be.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 31, 2010)

Banned because Luigi is the saddest piece of shit there ever was.





^This is not Luigi.


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 31, 2010)

Banned because she has a J on her hat!


----------



## giocatore1 (Aug 31, 2010)

banned because you are a gay little cat boy (?)


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 31, 2010)

Banned for trying to ban the one and only Cat Boy!


----------



## Paarish (Aug 31, 2010)

banned because your the one and only gay cat boy


----------



## monkat (Aug 31, 2010)

Banned because you associated positively with naruto freak


----------



## gameboy13 (Aug 31, 2010)

Banned for mentioning truly banned people!!!


----------



## monkat (Sep 1, 2010)

Banned for making me happy by reminding me of things


----------



## gameboy13 (Sep 1, 2010)

Banned for being reminded by my totally useless post!


----------



## person66 (Sep 1, 2010)

*Banned* for not realizing how useful your post is


----------



## ehayes427 (Sep 1, 2010)

banned for not realizing how useless YOUR post is.


----------



## person66 (Sep 1, 2010)

Banned by my amazing rainbow powers


----------



## Xarsah16 (Sep 1, 2010)

banned for being almost evil XD but rainbows are awesome


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 1, 2010)

Tudou'd


----------



## gameboy13 (Sep 1, 2010)

JetKun said:
			
		

>


I want one of my own!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, banned for picture banning without banning.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 1, 2010)

Bargled. Oh, how silly.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 1, 2010)

Banned because, that ain't right


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Sep 1, 2010)

Banned because you won the cutest avatar competition and I didn't.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 1, 2010)

Banned because none can resist the cuteness! I one day shall over run this site!




ONLY 45 44 MORE POST!


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Sep 1, 2010)

Banned for cat-like narcissism.


----------



## Paarish (Sep 1, 2010)

banned because I'm jealous


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Sep 1, 2010)

Banned because you didn't say what you are jealous of...


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 1, 2010)

Banned because it's just best to assume he is jealous of the Cat Boy's pure awesomeness


----------



## Paarish (Sep 1, 2010)

banned for making assumptions but it was because of the amount of posts you have. Schizoanalysis got there before me


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 1, 2010)

Banned because I only wish those post counted


----------



## Paarish (Sep 1, 2010)

banned sometimes tthey do


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 1, 2010)

Banned because I don't believe you!


----------



## Paarish (Sep 1, 2010)

banned because im omniscient so you should


----------



## Demonbart (Sep 1, 2010)

banned for having too many numbers in your name.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 2, 2010)

Banned for not having enough numbers in your name!


----------



## gameboy13 (Sep 2, 2010)

Banned for having a longer name than me!!!


----------



## monkat (Sep 2, 2010)

Banned for masturbating with paws.

Ouch?


----------



## Xarsah16 (Sep 2, 2010)

Banned because your Shuckle shows no sign of being a viking, despite what your title said (ex. helmet)


----------



## Paarish (Sep 2, 2010)

banned because I am the very definition of perfect


----------



## Berthenk (Sep 2, 2010)

Banned because nobody is perfect. I'm nobody, so I'm perfect.


----------



## Paarish (Sep 2, 2010)

banned for calling me a nobody

30084pm=perfect
perfect=nobody
30084pm=nobody


----------



## Xarsah16 (Sep 2, 2010)

Banned for being a von Karma and a nobody (Gah, I really feel sorry for you. Hope you played Kingdom Hearts AND Phoenix Wright)


----------



## Paarish (Sep 2, 2010)

banned cause I have, you spoony bard!


----------



## monkat (Sep 3, 2010)

Banned for using outdated English.


----------



## ehayes427 (Sep 3, 2010)

banned for not understanding the english language.


----------



## person66 (Sep 3, 2010)

banned because you cant understand it


----------



## ehayes427 (Sep 3, 2010)

banned for believing you can.
nor french


----------



## person66 (Sep 3, 2010)

banned because no one can understand English


----------



## ehayes427 (Sep 3, 2010)

banned for still talking about english.


----------



## Xarsah16 (Sep 3, 2010)

banned for having weegee in your av.


----------



## Paarish (Sep 3, 2010)

banned for Pichu, Aerith and Zack


----------



## Xarsah16 (Sep 3, 2010)

banned for NOT having pichu, aerith, or zack.


----------



## The Pi (Sep 3, 2010)

I've not did this in a loooooooooooooooong time.

Banned for good ol' times.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 3, 2010)

Banned for stealing my Chicken and Mushroom Pot Noodle you thieving bastard!


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 3, 2010)

Looks like I might indulge in this game

Banned for not seeing how great a favour The Pi did for you by depriving you of a pot noodle.


----------



## Paarish (Sep 3, 2010)

banned because you guys are making me want pot noodles


----------



## monkat (Sep 4, 2010)

tu es interdit parce que la majorité des tempers ne parlent pas un mot de français.


(bann'd cuz no one speaks french, yo.)


----------



## Xarsah16 (Sep 4, 2010)

banned because I don't NEED to understand French


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 4, 2010)

Banned for having an avatar that would be sexually enticing to paedophile furries.


----------



## ehayes427 (Sep 4, 2010)

banned for having an haunter flip me off every time i look at it.


----------



## person66 (Sep 4, 2010)

Banned for looking at it repetedly, even though you knew it would just flip you of again


----------



## Xarsah16 (Sep 4, 2010)

Banned for having faster internet than me


----------



## person66 (Sep 4, 2010)

Banned for not having fast Internet


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 5, 2010)

Banned for having too fast of typing skill


----------



## monkat (Sep 5, 2010)

banned for having a too fast of a fucking skill.


----------



## dan_was_here9901 (Sep 5, 2010)

banned for banning me when i banned you so i banned every member of GBAtemp.net


----------



## gifi4 (Sep 5, 2010)

banned because I unbanned myself and wanted revenge.


----------



## person66 (Sep 5, 2010)

Banned for being banned than posting by unbanning yourself and than getting banned again... I think


----------



## Jamstruth (Sep 5, 2010)

Banned because that ban was stupid.


----------



## monkat (Sep 5, 2010)

banned because you read my mind.


----------



## ehayes427 (Sep 6, 2010)

banned for falling for thee ol' jedi mind trick.


----------



## Paarish (Sep 6, 2010)

YOU'RE ALL BANNED MUHAHAHAHA!!!!


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 6, 2010)

Your banned because I'm not banned


----------



## ehayes427 (Sep 6, 2010)

banned for believing your an exception to being banned.


----------



## monkat (Sep 6, 2010)

Banned for having a stupid 1993 username


----------



## Paarish (Sep 6, 2010)

perma-banned!


----------



## xalphax (Sep 6, 2010)

You are banned!

*This post has been generated by BaN-o-MatiC 2010 -unregistered version-*


----------



## The Pi (Sep 6, 2010)

ban.gif


----------



## Minox (Sep 6, 2010)

/mode #gbatemp.net +b ThePi


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 7, 2010)

Banned for thinking your IRC mumbo jumbo jargon cuts it here.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 7, 2010)

Banned for


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 7, 2010)

Banned for saying I had an unwelcoming look in the temper pics thread!


----------



## xalphax (Sep 7, 2010)

Banned to console you!


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 7, 2010)

Banned because I was to ban him for having such a welcoming look


----------



## gameboy13 (Sep 7, 2010)

Banned for welcoming.


----------



## Minox (Sep 7, 2010)

Banned for not feeling the warm embrace of a ban.


----------



## Paarish (Sep 7, 2010)

banned cause there is no warm embrace of a ban. Only the cold harsh sting


----------



## xalphax (Sep 7, 2010)

Banned because there is, on the other side.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 7, 2010)

Banned for going over to the other side!


----------



## ehayes427 (Sep 8, 2010)

banned for not joining the dark side.


----------



## xalphax (Sep 8, 2010)

Banned because there are more sides to join in the 4th dimension.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 8, 2010)

Banned because the Temp is going to be fucked royally in 10 days!


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Sep 8, 2010)

Banned for updating to 1.4.1


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 8, 2010)

Banned because I don't even have a DSi!


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Sep 8, 2010)

Banned 'cos you updated your DSL to 1.4.1 !




(which must have been hard to do)


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 8, 2010)

Banned because I am just that awesome! I was able to hack the DS Lite to run DSi Firmware, then hack the DSi so it can run R4! OH YEAH BITCH, HOW YOU LIKE THAT SHIT!


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Sep 8, 2010)

Banned for owning a clone R4!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 8, 2010)

Banned for fluttering your eyelashes at me in the comments on my profile and not telling me whether your female or not!


----------



## gameboy13 (Sep 8, 2010)

Banned for that bone in your avatar.


----------



## Jamstruth (Sep 8, 2010)

Banned cause you cropped the bone out of your avatar


----------



## Paarish (Sep 8, 2010)

banned for saying bone


----------



## The Pi (Sep 8, 2010)

BAN BEN BIN BON BUN


----------



## monkat (Sep 9, 2010)

Banned for not banning him.


----------



## Skyline969 (Sep 9, 2010)

EDIT: Fuck. Fuck you! XD
Banned for beating me to The Pi.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 9, 2010)

Banned for using such foul fucking language!


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Sep 9, 2010)

Banned for not replying!


----------



## haflore (Sep 9, 2010)

Banned for the first time in a long while.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 9, 2010)

Banned because the R4 doesn't work on the DSi


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Sep 9, 2010)

Banned for thinking that I don't already know this


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 9, 2010)

Banned because I am being a noob troll!


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Sep 9, 2010)

Banned for being a n00b with 2,733 posts


----------



## monkat (Sep 9, 2010)

banned for being a noob troll.


----------



## ehayes427 (Sep 9, 2010)

banned for being a banned troll.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 9, 2010)

Banned for banning a person who banned the person who banned another person who banned me at one point in time


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Sep 9, 2010)

Banned for not being banned


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 9, 2010)

Banned for hitting your head too hard against the wall.


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Sep 9, 2010)

Banned for not knowing the difference between to and too!


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 9, 2010)

Banned for lies!!

Also 1000th EOF post Woot! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Sep 9, 2010)

Banned for lying about lies!


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 9, 2010)

Banned because you just jealous you don't have 1000 posts in EOF


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Sep 9, 2010)

Banned for not thinking that an EOF post is a wasted post!


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 9, 2010)

Banned for not knowing my goal before I spent one year here!


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Sep 9, 2010)

Banned for not knowing my goal!


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 9, 2010)

Banned for having something in common with the Cat boy!


----------



## xalphax (Sep 9, 2010)

Banned for my pleasure.


----------



## haflore (Sep 9, 2010)

Banned in a compulsory manner.


----------



## xalphax (Sep 9, 2010)

Banned within reason.


----------



## Paarish (Sep 9, 2010)

banned for no reason


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 9, 2010)

Banned without reason


----------



## xalphax (Sep 9, 2010)

Super awkward ban.


----------



## ehayes427 (Sep 9, 2010)

banned cuz your video sux.


----------



## The Pi (Sep 9, 2010)

Banned because the OP told me so


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 9, 2010)

Banned because the voices in my head told me to ban you!


----------



## Jamstruth (Sep 9, 2010)

Banned by the men in white coats


----------



## Paarish (Sep 9, 2010)

banned by the men in black


----------



## xalphax (Sep 9, 2010)

Banned.

This ban is sponsored by


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 9, 2010)

Banned!!

This ban is sponsored by 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (The Cat Boys)


----------



## Koumori_Knight (Sep 10, 2010)

Banned because this site has sexy women on it!


----------



## monkat (Sep 10, 2010)

Banned because facepalm.


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Sep 10, 2010)

Banned for having nipples.


----------



## Koumori_Knight (Sep 10, 2010)

Edit: banned for head trauma.


----------



## monkat (Sep 10, 2010)

Banned for having giant tits


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Sep 10, 2010)

Banned for having hairy tits


----------



## monkat (Sep 10, 2010)

banned for NOT having hairy tits


----------



## ehayes427 (Sep 10, 2010)

banned for having small tits.


----------



## Paarish (Sep 10, 2010)

banned for being a tit


----------



## gameboy13 (Sep 10, 2010)

Banned for spit.


----------



## monkat (Sep 10, 2010)

Banned for having a clit


----------



## Paarish (Sep 10, 2010)

banned fo' shit


----------



## monkat (Sep 10, 2010)

Banned for throwing a god damned fit.


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Sep 10, 2010)

Banned for making Rydian take off his shirt


----------



## ehayes427 (Sep 10, 2010)

banned for never wearing a shirt.


----------



## Paarish (Sep 11, 2010)

banned for being too sexy for your shirt


----------



## monkat (Sep 11, 2010)

banned for being too sexy for my shirt


----------



## Minox (Sep 11, 2010)

Banned for being a hat


----------



## ehayes427 (Sep 11, 2010)

banned for being green faced.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 11, 2010)

banned for


----------



## Jamstruth (Sep 11, 2010)

Banned because Macauley Culkin is evil (watch "The Good Son")


----------



## Paarish (Sep 11, 2010)

banned for jam


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 12, 2010)

Banned for Space Jam


----------



## monkat (Sep 12, 2010)

Banned for strawberry jam.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 12, 2010)

Banned for Jam with the band


----------



## The Pi (Sep 12, 2010)

Banned for wanting :catboy: so badly


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 12, 2010)

Banned because it must be made!


----------



## The Pi (Sep 12, 2010)

Banned for a typo


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 12, 2010)

Banned for lies


----------



## The Pi (Sep 12, 2010)

Banned for being a crap ninja.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 12, 2010)

Banned because I am not a ninja, I just don't have the cat boy emoticon


----------



## monkat (Sep 12, 2010)

banned because you haven't made your own catboy smilies


----------



## distorted.freque (Sep 12, 2010)

Banned because emoticons are overused anyway. ;P


----------



## haflore (Sep 12, 2010)

Banned because I suspect you have a twisted transistor.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 12, 2010)

Banned for potatoism.


----------



## The Pi (Sep 12, 2010)

Banned for changing your name...again.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 12, 2010)

Your banned for never changing your name


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 12, 2010)

banned because you are the one and only Gay Cat Boy.


----------



## The Pi (Sep 12, 2010)

@cat boy: banned for not knowing I have, twice, it's just that it was before I became a spammer well known
.
@jettm banned for stealing my ban.


----------



## Paarish (Sep 12, 2010)

banned for accusations


----------



## gameboy13 (Sep 12, 2010)

Banned for being 18.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 12, 2010)

banned because woahmigawd, I'm totally digging your new avatar. Superb.


----------



## Jamstruth (Sep 12, 2010)

Banned cause I feel like it.


----------



## The Pi (Sep 12, 2010)

banned cause i'm horny


----------



## Jamstruth (Sep 12, 2010)

Banned cause I told you "NO"


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 12, 2010)

@The Pi





Banned because I said yes!


----------



## Paarish (Sep 12, 2010)

banned cause new avatar gets a thumbs up!


----------



## monkat (Sep 12, 2010)

banned because I'm fapping.


----------



## Forstride (Sep 13, 2010)

Banned because I wish I was fapping.


----------



## Paarish (Sep 13, 2010)

banned for wishing


----------



## monkat (Sep 13, 2010)

banned for not wishing

I choose you, Jirachi!


----------



## Paarish (Sep 13, 2010)

banned causeyou didn't choose butterfree. BUTTERFREE FTW XD


----------



## Quincy (Sep 13, 2010)

30084pm said:
			
		

> banned causeyou didn't choose butterfree. BUTTERFREE FTW XD


Banned for being a pokenoob


----------



## Paarish (Sep 13, 2010)

banned for telling the truth


----------



## Quincy (Sep 13, 2010)

30084pm said:
			
		

> banned for telling the truth


banned for


----------



## ehayes427 (Sep 14, 2010)

banned for being a crybaby.


----------



## monkat (Sep 14, 2010)

Banned for being a Baby's Cry.

Crying just for me.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 14, 2010)

banned for momo


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 14, 2010)

Banned for many many reasons beyond the stars!


----------



## Paarish (Sep 14, 2010)

banned from the moon


----------



## CannonFoddr (Sep 15, 2010)

Banned for mooning


----------



## monkat (Sep 15, 2010)

Sigh...banned for sunning...


----------



## Paarish (Sep 15, 2010)

banned for being monkat


----------



## monkat (Sep 15, 2010)

banned for NOT being monkat.


----------



## Minox (Sep 15, 2010)

Banned cause hats can't carry ban-hammers.


----------



## Quincy (Sep 15, 2010)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> Banned cause hats can't carry ban-hammers.


banned for being a mod


----------



## ehayes427 (Sep 15, 2010)

banned for wishing you were a mod.


----------



## Jamstruth (Sep 15, 2010)

Banned because _I_ WILL BE MOD!!!


----------



## Minox (Sep 15, 2010)

Banned because no one wants to be a mod.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 15, 2010)

banned because mods secretly want to moon.


----------



## chrissmith9c (Sep 16, 2010)

Banned for conspiring against the mods


----------



## monkat (Sep 16, 2010)

Banned for C-C-C-C-CCCCOMBO BREAKERRRR!!!!


----------



## gameboy13 (Sep 16, 2010)

Banned for being too sexy for your shirt.


----------



## Paarish (Sep 16, 2010)

banned for being too sexy for my shirt


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 16, 2010)

Banned because I'm sexier than you.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 16, 2010)

Banned because I am cuter than all of you


----------



## gameboy13 (Sep 16, 2010)

Banned because I am foxier than jet™ and the Cat Boy combined.


----------



## Paarish (Sep 16, 2010)

Im sexier than everyone who has posted in this thread nay the entire forum!


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 16, 2010)

Banned because I am not a fox! I am a cat boy, we were born cute!


----------



## Paarish (Sep 16, 2010)

i beg to differ 



Spoiler


----------



## The Pi (Sep 16, 2010)

Long time no ban.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 16, 2010)

Banned for...monkey dog?


----------



## gameboy13 (Sep 17, 2010)

Banned for banning the poster two posts above you.


----------



## monkat (Sep 17, 2010)

banned for furry.


----------



## person66 (Sep 17, 2010)

Banned for being the last person to post every time I look at this thread


----------



## monkat (Sep 17, 2010)

banned for not taking the chance to ban me *any* of those times...


----------



## Paarish (Sep 17, 2010)

banned for chance


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 17, 2010)

banned for trance.


----------



## gameboy13 (Sep 17, 2010)

Banned for jettiness.


----------



## ehayes427 (Sep 18, 2010)

banned for being proud of foolish beliefs.


----------



## monkat (Sep 18, 2010)

Banned for not being proud of foolish beliefs.


----------



## person66 (Sep 18, 2010)

Banned for having a website with no posts


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 18, 2010)

banned for dooby


----------



## CannonFoddr (Sep 18, 2010)

Banned for having an over-excited Avatar


----------



## monkat (Sep 18, 2010)

Banned for not visiting my awesome website!


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 18, 2010)

banner for momo (again)


----------



## narutofan777 (Sep 19, 2010)

banned for using lmao in your sig.


----------



## monkat (Sep 19, 2010)

Banned for not having www.ripandsip.net under your control.


----------



## person66 (Sep 19, 2010)

banned for not having monkat.com under your control


----------



## ehayes427 (Sep 19, 2010)

banned for not having control of bodily functions.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 19, 2010)

banned for not having controls over weegee.


----------



## gameboy13 (Sep 19, 2010)

Banned for depressing cupcakes.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 19, 2010)

banned for... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ...insulting me..


----------



## monkat (Sep 19, 2010)

Banned for being insulted.

Although that was pretty harsh


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 19, 2010)

Banned for being too damned handsome.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 19, 2010)

...not banned for defending my cupcakes.
Banned for too quick


----------



## gameboy13 (Sep 19, 2010)

Banned because even though your cupcakes are depressing, I'll eat them.


----------



## Paarish (Sep 19, 2010)

banned for eating depressing cupcakes and refusing to eat my morbid biscuits


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 19, 2010)

banned because that sounded wrong.


----------



## gameboy13 (Sep 19, 2010)

Banned for wrongness.


----------



## person66 (Sep 19, 2010)

Banned for rightness


----------



## gameboy13 (Sep 19, 2010)

Banned for being a person. (66)


----------



## person66 (Sep 19, 2010)

Banned for being a gameboy. (13)


----------



## monkat (Sep 19, 2010)

Banned for prudishness


----------



## person66 (Sep 19, 2010)

Banned for changing your signature in an attempt to get free wiiware and virtual console games


----------



## monkat (Sep 19, 2010)

Banned for not giving me free wiiware and virtual console games.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 19, 2010)

Banned because of


----------



## tuddy666 (Sep 19, 2010)

banned because no human being deserves the punishment of seeing that image again.


----------



## steven gambee (Sep 20, 2010)

banned because everyone should see the picture


----------



## monkat (Sep 20, 2010)

Banned because your genetalia is miniscule


----------



## person66 (Sep 20, 2010)

Banned because yours is nonexistent


----------



## steven gambee (Sep 20, 2010)

banned for pwning


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 20, 2010)

banned for gambeening


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Sep 20, 2010)

Banned for allowing this thread to grow by 31 pages in 30 days. I haven't been here, don't make me read.


----------



## Koumori_Knight (Sep 20, 2010)

Banned for being a time lord.....


----------



## Dter ic (Sep 20, 2010)

Koumori_Knight said:
			
		

> Banned for being a time lord.....


banned for being a prick to a time lord


----------



## Koumori_Knight (Sep 20, 2010)

Banned because you can't take a joke.


----------



## Dter ic (Sep 20, 2010)

Koumori_Knight said:
			
		

> Banned because i can't take a joke.


fixed


----------



## Koumori_Knight (Sep 21, 2010)

Banned because I was making a joke.....
Also, I can has teh chortlz!


----------



## person66 (Sep 21, 2010)

Banned because I didn't find it funny


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 21, 2010)

Your banned because not even the Cat Boy finds it funny


----------



## Paarish (Sep 21, 2010)

banned for banning the wrong the person as it was Koumari was the one who made the poor joke


----------



## metamaster (Sep 22, 2010)

Banned for butting in


----------



## Paarish (Sep 22, 2010)

banned for saying butt *hehe*


----------



## gameboy13 (Sep 22, 2010)

Banned for being so immature.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 22, 2010)

Banned for making me agree with you


----------



## Jamstruth (Sep 22, 2010)

Banned because I don't know why I want to ban you but I'll ban you anyway because I HAVE THE POWER!!!


----------



## Warrior522 (Sep 22, 2010)

Banned for resisting butt joke.


----------



## metamaster (Sep 22, 2010)

Banned for bringing that up again


----------



## Jamstruth (Sep 22, 2010)

Butt...butt... BANNED!!!


----------



## Warrior522 (Sep 22, 2010)

Banned for cutting of my post at CatBoy...


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 22, 2010)

Banned for not admiring the fine butt joke


----------



## Warrior522 (Sep 22, 2010)

Banned for not admiring the fine butt


----------



## mameks (Sep 22, 2010)

Banned for being a manic warrior.


----------



## Paarish (Sep 22, 2010)

banned for being a shlong


----------



## alidsl (Sep 22, 2010)

Banned for stating the obvious


----------



## Warrior522 (Sep 22, 2010)

Banned for being a troll _and_ that blasted banana...


----------



## alidsl (Sep 22, 2010)

Banned for calling me a troll


----------



## Minox (Sep 22, 2010)

Banned for not admitting your guilt.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Sep 23, 2010)

Banned for not being 'Minox I' (the first)


----------



## alidsl (Sep 23, 2010)

Banned because he is minox the first but just spies using the codename minox_IX


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 23, 2010)

just banned


----------



## metamaster (Sep 23, 2010)

Banned for being to lazy to think of a reason to ban


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 23, 2010)

ban4haxfb


----------



## monkat (Sep 24, 2010)

banned.


----------



## ehayes427 (Sep 24, 2010)

banned for having no reasoning in banning the banned bannie above you.


----------



## person66 (Sep 24, 2010)

banned for no reason


----------



## Koumori_Knight (Sep 25, 2010)

Banned because my [censored] smell like A-1 sauce....
It's not what you think...


----------



## EpicJungle (Sep 25, 2010)

Banned cause your horny


----------



## monkat (Sep 25, 2010)

Banned because he's always horny. And lonely.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 25, 2010)

banned because Rydian loves you


----------



## gameboy13 (Sep 25, 2010)

Banned because Rydian loves me!!!


----------



## Infinite Zero (Sep 25, 2010)

Banned because I rock at engie


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 25, 2010)

banned cos sometimes it's bad to be so good at photoshop.


----------



## Paarish (Sep 25, 2010)

banned cos im the master of photoshop


----------



## metamaster (Sep 25, 2010)

Banned because you don't know what you're talking about, stick with paint


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 26, 2010)

banned because you would shoot me if I trespassed on your land.


----------



## SFenton (Sep 26, 2010)

Banned because fox.


----------



## Warrior522 (Sep 26, 2010)

Banned because of banning jet.


----------



## SFenton (Sep 27, 2010)

Banned for using the general idea of the thread against me.


----------



## Warrior522 (Sep 27, 2010)

Banned for not accepting that no one bans jet while I'm here.


----------



## SFenton (Sep 27, 2010)

Banned for dividing by zero.


----------



## Warrior522 (Sep 27, 2010)

Banned for non sequiter.


----------



## SFenton (Sep 27, 2010)

Banned for the inability to not give a damn!


----------



## Warrior522 (Sep 27, 2010)

Banned for not giving one.


----------



## SFenton (Sep 27, 2010)

Banned because delicious.


----------



## monkat (Sep 27, 2010)

Banned for not giving me the blowjob I payed for.

Edit: WTF? Payed? Paid.


----------



## SFenton (Sep 27, 2010)

Banned for WHOA WHOA WHOA THAT WAS RYDIAN MAN, GET CHO FACTS STRAIGHT.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 27, 2010)

Banned for WHOA WHOA WHOAing


----------



## Warrior522 (Sep 27, 2010)

Not banned because I like you.


----------



## SFenton (Sep 28, 2010)

Banned for banning self.


----------



## Warrior522 (Sep 28, 2010)

Banned for banning an already banned member.


----------



## monkat (Sep 28, 2010)

Banned for not banning someone.

SHUUUUN


----------



## Warrior522 (Sep 28, 2010)

Banned for not being smart enough to realize that I did ban the above member.

Derp.


----------



## Ethevion (Sep 28, 2010)

Banned for using a smiley


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 28, 2010)

banned for having the world's most shitfucking site in the world in your sig.


----------



## playallday (Sep 28, 2010)

.


----------



## person66 (Sep 28, 2010)

banned cause I dont get it?


----------



## Warrior522 (Sep 29, 2010)

Banned for not getting it.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 29, 2010)

Banned because the Patch Walks!


----------



## Warrior522 (Sep 29, 2010)

Banned for not showing the patch walking.


----------



## metamaster (Sep 29, 2010)

Banned for being skeptical.


----------



## person66 (Sep 29, 2010)

banned for being mean to trespassers


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 29, 2010)

Banned for being way too kind to them, they need to be shot when spotted!


----------



## gameboy13 (Sep 29, 2010)

Banned for being too cute.


----------



## .Chris (Sep 29, 2010)

Banned for being a fox.


----------



## monkat (Sep 29, 2010)

banned for banging my girlfriend.

...Wait.


----------



## ehayes427 (Sep 29, 2010)

banned for having a cheating girlfriend.


----------



## rastsan (Sep 29, 2010)

you are banned for working the night shift in your day job....


----------



## kevan (Sep 29, 2010)

Banned for banning the guy above you

and for being a Gbatemp regular


----------



## Ethevion (Sep 29, 2010)

Banned for being harder than a rock.


----------



## Koumori_Knight (Sep 29, 2010)

Banned for loving soft rubber.


----------



## person66 (Sep 30, 2010)

banned for being member no. 235,881


----------



## gameguy95 (Sep 30, 2010)

Banned for not being awesomely amazing


----------



## .Chris (Sep 30, 2010)

Banned for being a game guy (windows) 95.


----------



## gameguy95 (Sep 30, 2010)

banned for wondering why you got banned.


----------



## person66 (Sep 30, 2010)

Banned for being the last person to post in almost all the topics on the first page of the EOF


----------



## gameguy95 (Sep 30, 2010)

banned for banning me


----------



## person66 (Sep 30, 2010)

Banned for not staying banned


----------



## gameguy95 (Sep 30, 2010)

banned for not being under the age of 10


----------



## lukecop80 (Sep 30, 2010)

banned for having too many internets


----------



## person66 (Sep 30, 2010)

Banned from my iPod touch 2G


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 1, 2010)

penisban


----------



## Warrior522 (Oct 1, 2010)

...I can't ban you...


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 1, 2010)

banned for not banning.


----------



## Warrior522 (Oct 1, 2010)

Oh, is that how it is then?

Banned for banning the unbanner of the unbanned.


----------



## monkat (Oct 1, 2010)

banned for biting during my blowjob


----------



## Warrior522 (Oct 1, 2010)

Banned for mistaking me for someone else.


----------



## gameguy95 (Oct 2, 2010)

banned for banging your own mom last night and then admitting it to cops.


----------



## person66 (Oct 2, 2010)

banned because you now have 41 internets


----------



## gameguy95 (Oct 2, 2010)

banned for not being a furry.


----------



## Paarish (Oct 2, 2010)

banned for being a furry


----------



## monkat (Oct 2, 2010)

banned for homoerotic signature


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 2, 2010)

banned for not having a homoerotic signature


----------



## Infinite Zero (Oct 2, 2010)

Banned because you are... a furry.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 2, 2010)

banned because only chuck norris can divide by zero.


----------



## ehayes427 (Oct 2, 2010)

banned because chuck norris>god.


----------



## gameguy95 (Oct 2, 2010)

banned because you met chuck norris and lived to talk about it.


----------



## The Pi (Oct 2, 2010)

Banned cause I gave you an internet!!!


----------



## Paarish (Oct 2, 2010)

banned cause you shouldn't. You'll kill us all!!!


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 2, 2010)

banend because i want your signature.


----------



## gameguy95 (Oct 2, 2010)

banned for wanting someone else's signature


----------



## person66 (Oct 3, 2010)

Banned for not having 50 Internets yet


----------



## ehayes427 (Oct 3, 2010)

banned for having a 28.22 Mb/s download speed.


----------



## gifi4 (Oct 3, 2010)

Banned for being a John Cena fan yet having your avatar as Luigi.


----------



## Paarish (Oct 3, 2010)

banned for having a faster internet then me!


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 3, 2010)

banned for reoguwobugoguwoeutoblwouvgosovdotweuqwovgobcoowebwoyfvegovworuking yourself.


----------



## Paarish (Oct 3, 2010)

banned for not making any sense..


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 3, 2010)

banned4buttsecks.


----------



## ehayes427 (Oct 3, 2010)

banned for being anally ridiculous.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 3, 2010)

banned because luigi is a shithole


----------



## Paarish (Oct 3, 2010)

banned becuase kim jong il is a shithole


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 3, 2010)

banned because the number 195,249 is shithole-d


----------



## Demonbart (Oct 3, 2010)

banned for being trademarked.


----------



## gameguy95 (Oct 3, 2010)

banned for having less internets than me


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 3, 2010)

Banned for saying "less" when you meant "fewer".


----------



## person66 (Oct 3, 2010)

grammer nazis banned, we doesnt like


----------



## Zerousen (Oct 4, 2010)

person66 said:
			
		

> grammer nazis banned, we doesnt like


Banned for spelling grammar wrong.


----------



## gameguy95 (Oct 4, 2010)

banned for banning pure win


----------



## ehayes427 (Oct 4, 2010)

banned for pure loss.


----------



## monkat (Oct 4, 2010)

Banned for being anal expulsive.


----------



## gifi4 (Oct 4, 2010)

Banned for stealing the title "GBAtemp's Official Sexy Beast" from me.


----------



## Paarish (Oct 4, 2010)

banned for accusations


----------



## Koumori_Knight (Oct 4, 2010)

Banned for not objecting.


----------



## gameguy95 (Oct 4, 2010)

banned for accusing him of not objecting


----------



## Koumori_Knight (Oct 4, 2010)

Banned because you aren't renamon.


----------



## gameguy95 (Oct 4, 2010)

banned because you do not have a tail


----------



## Koumori_Knight (Oct 4, 2010)

Banned because I am a human. And because you are male...


----------



## gameguy95 (Oct 4, 2010)

banned for not looking at my amazing signature


----------



## Koumori_Knight (Oct 4, 2010)

Banned because you never answered my invitation.


----------



## gameguy95 (Oct 4, 2010)

banned becuase you never sent me an invitation or looked at my sig of win


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 4, 2010)

Banned for posting so much.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 4, 2010)

Banned for attempting to stifle free speech.


----------



## playallday (Oct 5, 2010)

.


----------



## monkat (Oct 5, 2010)

banned for not editing the quote in your sig.


----------



## boof222 (Oct 5, 2010)

Banned because there is no quote in your sig


----------



## gameguy95 (Oct 5, 2010)

Banned for not looking at my sig


----------



## person66 (Oct 5, 2010)

Banned because you sig is too big


----------



## gameguy95 (Oct 5, 2010)

Banned because your sig is not too big


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 5, 2010)

Banned for page 2222.

Also, banned because you misspelt "amazing".


----------



## boof222 (Oct 5, 2010)

Banned for being a grammer nazi.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 5, 2010)

Banned because I corrected his spelling, not his grammar.
Speaking of which, banned for spelling grammar incorrectly.


----------



## boof222 (Oct 5, 2010)

Banned for double banning


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 5, 2010)

Banned for single banning.


----------



## Xarsah16 (Oct 5, 2010)

Banned because that's what she said.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 5, 2010)

Banned for...what now?


----------



## Xarsah16 (Oct 5, 2010)

Banned for the awesome iPad quote in your sig.


----------



## gifi4 (Oct 5, 2010)

Banned for helping this thread get to "2222" pages.


----------



## boof222 (Oct 5, 2010)

Banned for helping this thread get to 33326 posts. well 33327 now


----------



## Frog (Oct 5, 2010)

Banned for ruining the post count!


----------



## boof222 (Oct 5, 2010)

Banned because your not really a frog


----------



## gifi4 (Oct 5, 2010)

Banned because you have no proof for you claim.


----------



## boof222 (Oct 5, 2010)

Banned because that's not true. *directs gifi4 to frogs sig* He is half frog half horse.


----------



## gifi4 (Oct 5, 2010)

banned because you owned me.


----------



## Paarish (Oct 5, 2010)

banned because I own you muhahahaha!


----------



## boof222 (Oct 5, 2010)

Banned for lying


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 5, 2010)

Banned for banning the person that got post #33333.


----------



## Paarish (Oct 5, 2010)

banned because i didn't notice


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 5, 2010)

Banned because I wanted that post


----------



## Paarish (Oct 5, 2010)

banned because too bad sucka


----------



## DeadLocked (Oct 5, 2010)

banned because I am evil dictator and i say so


----------



## Paarish (Oct 5, 2010)

banned because that made no sense... (too slow?)


----------



## DeadLocked (Oct 5, 2010)

banned for not understanding what I meant when I said I am an evil dictator and i banned you the first time ¦D


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 5, 2010)

baned because of coolface


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 5, 2010)

Banned for being the dictator of Korea


----------



## Warrior522 (Oct 5, 2010)

Banned for not pointing out jet's fail.


----------



## Xarsah16 (Oct 6, 2010)

Banned for having a really scary thing in your avatar. I really don't know what it is. xD


----------



## gameguy95 (Oct 6, 2010)

banned for having an unattractive avatar


----------



## ehayes427 (Oct 6, 2010)

banned for having too sexy of an avatar.


----------



## gifi4 (Oct 6, 2010)

Banned because you should already be banned but you keep managing to post.


----------



## Xarsah16 (Oct 6, 2010)

Banned because I always misread your screenname as "gtfo"


----------



## Frog (Oct 6, 2010)

Banned because that pichu is hypnotic...


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 6, 2010)

Banned because frogs are gross.


----------



## Paarish (Oct 6, 2010)

banned because you're gross


----------



## gameguy95 (Oct 7, 2010)

banned for making fun of a furry


----------



## xalphax (Oct 7, 2010)

Banned because you are making another attempt at EOF domination


----------



## gameguy95 (Oct 7, 2010)

banned for trying to stop me from taking over the EOF. besides, if i don't conquer something soon, i might get voted off of


----------



## xalphax (Oct 7, 2010)

Banned because I am not sorry


----------



## gameguy95 (Oct 7, 2010)

banned for not being sorry. *evil laughter*


----------



## Xarsah16 (Oct 7, 2010)

Banned for calling my avatar unattractive. You have some nerve


----------



## gameguy95 (Oct 7, 2010)

banned for banning ME!


----------



## xalphax (Oct 7, 2010)

Banned for banning the banner after a deserved ban!


----------



## boof222 (Oct 7, 2010)

Banned because what did ponies ever do to you?


----------



## xalphax (Oct 7, 2010)

Banned because ponies taste good.


----------



## Koumori_Knight (Oct 7, 2010)

Banned because my war horse just kicked you in the balls!


----------



## Paarish (Oct 7, 2010)

banned because my war cow just brutally destroyed your war horse


----------



## Cloak519 (Oct 7, 2010)

Banned because I'm just like God now I've been resurrected.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 7, 2010)

Banned because what made you change your mind?


----------



## gameguy95 (Oct 7, 2010)

banned for banning someone


----------



## person66 (Oct 8, 2010)

Banned for not realizing the point of this thread


----------



## Ethevion (Oct 8, 2010)

Banned for having and ava that pokes the x.


----------



## boof222 (Oct 8, 2010)

Banned for having a multi-coloured x in your sig


----------



## Paarish (Oct 8, 2010)

banned for mew but no mewtwo too


----------



## boof222 (Oct 9, 2010)

Banned because no one can be 2 pokemon at once.


Or can they...


----------



## Ringo619 (Oct 9, 2010)

Banned for using the ninja face


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Oct 9, 2010)

Banned for being a Beatle


----------



## boof222 (Oct 9, 2010)

Banned because you should be dead by now after all those head bangs (whams) against the wall.


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Oct 9, 2010)

Banned because your eye looks weird.


----------



## boof222 (Oct 9, 2010)

Banned for insulting Unown.


----------



## game95guy (Oct 9, 2010)

Banned just because


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 9, 2010)

Banned for imitation.

Actually banned.










Spoiler



Banned.


----------



## Ringo619 (Oct 9, 2010)

Banned for a lame spoiler


----------



## game95guy (Oct 9, 2010)

banned for trying to insult someone and failing miserably


----------



## Ringo619 (Oct 9, 2010)

Banned for trying to put me down and  it worked


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 9, 2010)

Banned for banning me when I was right about the actual ban.


----------



## YayMii (Oct 10, 2010)

banned for actually banning someone.


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Oct 10, 2010)

Banned for using the word PWNAGENESS


----------



## boof222 (Oct 10, 2010)

Banned not for banning someone using that word, but for using said word in your post after banning someone for using it. [/confusion]


----------



## .Chris (Oct 10, 2010)

Banned for saying "Banned not for banning someone using that word, but for using said word in your post after banning someone for using it."


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Oct 10, 2010)

Banned for saying "Banned for saying "Banned not for banning someone using that word, but for using said word in your post after banning someone for using it.""


----------



## boof222 (Oct 10, 2010)

Banned because you didn't keep the [/confusion] part of my post in your quotes.


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Oct 10, 2010)

Banned for being pedantic.


----------



## boof222 (Oct 10, 2010)

Banned because I don't know what that word means. *checks dictionary*


----------



## nintendoom (Oct 10, 2010)

Banned for saying pedantic.


----------



## boof222 (Oct 10, 2010)

Banned for being too slow.


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Oct 10, 2010)

Banned for not knowing what pedantic means.


----------



## boof222 (Oct 10, 2010)

Banned because you think i'm overly concerned with every little detail.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 10, 2010)

Banned because I really am pedantic.


----------



## YayMii (Oct 10, 2010)

Banned for using a word that boof222 doesn't know.


----------



## JackDeeEss (Oct 11, 2010)

Banned cause I felt like it.


----------



## ehayes427 (Oct 11, 2010)

banned for being cold hearted.


----------



## person66 (Oct 11, 2010)

banned for being hearted


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 11, 2010)

Banned because EOF posts don't count >.


----------



## boof222 (Oct 12, 2010)

Banned for being captain obvious.


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Oct 12, 2010)

Banned for being a boof-head


----------



## boof222 (Oct 12, 2010)

Banned because i already knew that.


----------



## Quincy (Oct 12, 2010)

boof222 said:
			
		

> Banned because i already knew that.


banned because AC/DC ROCKS


----------



## boof222 (Oct 12, 2010)

Quincy said:
			
		

> banned because AC/DC ROCKS


Bannd because i already knew that aswell.


----------



## Quincy (Oct 12, 2010)

boof222 said:
			
		

> Quincy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Banned for knowing!


----------



## Frog (Oct 12, 2010)

Banned for such a lame excuse!!


----------



## xalphax (Oct 12, 2010)

Banned because you show up so rarely.


----------



## ehayes427 (Oct 12, 2010)

banned because you're always here, and never leave.


----------



## xalphax (Oct 12, 2010)

Banned because to know that the same must hold true for you!


----------



## EpicJungle (Oct 13, 2010)

banned cause adventure time rules


----------



## Koumori_Knight (Oct 13, 2010)

Banned because Weegee will never find me!


----------



## iluvfupaburgers (Oct 13, 2010)

banned for... uhm... hmmmm... for.... having a gun!


----------



## haflore (Oct 13, 2010)

Banned because I haven't been to this thread for so long I forgot it existed.


----------



## person66 (Oct 13, 2010)

Banned for forgetting the most almost best thread in the EOF


----------



## Frog (Oct 13, 2010)

Banned for not recognising it to be THE best thread in EOF, if not the internet!


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 13, 2010)

Banned for making frogponys


----------



## Frog (Oct 13, 2010)

Banned because if it wasn't for me you wouldn't know what gbatemp was!


----------



## xalphax (Oct 13, 2010)

Banned because you are the only Frogpony I know.


----------



## Paarish (Oct 13, 2010)

banned because I know lots of frog-ponies


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 13, 2010)

Banned because some kid told me to stop hating on JB


----------



## haflore (Oct 13, 2010)

Banned because hating is good for the economy.


----------



## xalphax (Oct 13, 2010)

Banned in preparation for hate week.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hate_week


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 13, 2010)

Banned for posting a link to wikipedia. No one uses wikipedia anymore, we all use Facebook for our information. Because if it's facebook, it's official.


----------



## xalphax (Oct 13, 2010)

Banned because I refuse to use Fecesbook!


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 13, 2010)

xalphax said:
			
		

> Banned because I refuse to use Fecesbook!


Banned because you and I have a lot alike. I don't use it either.


----------



## xalphax (Oct 14, 2010)

Banned because you just earned yourself some sympathy points!


----------



## Frog (Oct 14, 2010)

Banned because sympathy is for the weak!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 15, 2010)

Banned for not being a FrogPony.


----------



## xalphax (Oct 15, 2010)

Banned because he is, but disguised as a regular frog.


----------



## ehayes427 (Oct 15, 2010)

banned because your avatar is a picture of your insides.


----------



## person66 (Oct 15, 2010)

Banneded


----------



## Frog (Oct 15, 2010)

Banned for not giving a reason.


----------



## Cloak519 (Oct 15, 2010)

Banned because I want to monster mash with the crabbies woman.


----------



## Paarish (Oct 15, 2010)

banned cause I want to monster mash with my avatar


----------



## Cloak519 (Oct 15, 2010)

Banned because fair enough but I want to monster mash with my avatar also. Actually, I'd prefer a serious relationship with my avatar which is kind of disturbing.


----------



## The Pi (Oct 15, 2010)

Banned for good old times.


----------



## Cloak519 (Oct 16, 2010)

Banned for good new times 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## The Pi (Oct 16, 2010)

Banned for the word "indeed"


----------



## Cloak519 (Oct 16, 2010)

Banned for your inability to completely recite Pi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## xalphax (Oct 16, 2010)

Banned because nobody is able to.


----------



## Frog (Oct 16, 2010)

Banned for underestimating my math skills.


----------



## ehayes427 (Oct 16, 2010)

banned for believing you're a math genius


----------



## xalphax (Oct 16, 2010)

Banned because plumbers don't wear ties.

Also AVGN rules.


----------



## Jamstruth (Oct 16, 2010)

Banned cause Gameheroes got there first


----------



## azntiger (Oct 17, 2010)

Banned because of your tail bow.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 17, 2010)

Banned because


----------



## iluvfupaburgers (Oct 17, 2010)

banned for being a mod


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 17, 2010)

Banned for being a rocker. *ba-dump-tish*

For those who aren't British or don't know what a mod is : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mod_(subculture)


----------



## person66 (Oct 17, 2010)

Banned for using wikipedia


----------



## Sephxus (Oct 17, 2010)

^ banned for being the 66 person.


----------



## boof222 (Oct 17, 2010)

Banned for not being a person.


----------



## xalphax (Oct 17, 2010)

Banned for having a Pokemon in your signature.


----------



## iluvfupaburgers (Oct 17, 2010)

banned for... WHAT THE HELL IS YOUR AVATAR!!!


----------



## xalphax (Oct 17, 2010)

Banned because it is the Pony Slaystation™


----------



## person66 (Oct 17, 2010)

Banned because I just realized that was a pony in the center of your avatar


----------



## Demonbart (Oct 17, 2010)

Banned because I now realise that too.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 17, 2010)

Banned because let us have a collective hug!


----------



## Paarish (Oct 17, 2010)

unbanned because of hugs.


----------



## Janky22 (Oct 17, 2010)

banned for having too much sexiness in your post


----------



## iluvfupaburgers (Oct 18, 2010)

banned because i wasnt included in the hug


----------



## xalphax (Oct 18, 2010)

Banned because let's do a group hug with everyone who ever posted in this thread!


----------



## boof222 (Oct 18, 2010)

Banned bcause that would be too hard.



Spoiler


----------



## xalphax (Oct 18, 2010)

Banned because we would just need to announce the group hug on the front page!


----------



## Paarish (Oct 18, 2010)

banned because I have an emoticon for group hugs


----------



## xalphax (Oct 18, 2010)

Banned because that is awesome!


----------



## iluvfupaburgers (Oct 18, 2010)

banned for thinking hugs are awesome


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 18, 2010)

Banned because the cat boy isn't in that hug


----------



## iluvfupaburgers (Oct 18, 2010)

banned for thinking you werent in the group hug


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 18, 2010)

Banned because none of the emoticons have cat ears yet


----------



## iluvfupaburgers (Oct 18, 2010)

banned because they should have fupas, and cat ears


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 18, 2010)

*Achievement unlocked: **fupadupa ban*
For mentioning 'fupas'[/p]


----------



## iluvfupaburgers (Oct 18, 2010)

you are banned for having a muscley red tiger with no pants as avatar and sig


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 18, 2010)

banned because i'm dead horny.


----------



## Paarish (Oct 18, 2010)

banned because I have one for that ^^


----------



## xalphax (Oct 18, 2010)

*Y*b*O*a*U*n*A*n*R*e*E*d!


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 18, 2010)

By the power of Greyskull, YOU ARE BANNED!


----------



## person66 (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## iluvfupaburgers (Oct 19, 2010)

banned because you shoulnt use greyskull power


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 19, 2010)

Banned because only I can use that power! And a few others can as well


----------



## iluvfupaburgers (Oct 19, 2010)

banned for being the only person able to use that power


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 19, 2010)

Banned because you don't have the proper sword to use that power.


----------



## AP Hacker (Oct 19, 2010)

Banned because you kept that topic going for too long. And because I make FPS' (which you should try 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Koumori_Knight (Oct 19, 2010)

Banned because I envy you and your skills.....


----------



## iluvfupaburgers (Oct 19, 2010)

banned because i do have such sword


----------



## Koumori_Knight (Oct 19, 2010)

Banned because your ban is unrelated.


----------



## person66 (Oct 19, 2010)

banned for banning unrelated bans


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 19, 2010)

Relatively banned


----------



## Frog (Oct 19, 2010)

Banned as relativity has no place here!


----------



## xalphax (Oct 19, 2010)

Banned because I am wearing a blue sweater today.


----------



## Paarish (Oct 19, 2010)

banned because I'm wearing a green shirt with white stripes


----------



## xalphax (Oct 19, 2010)

Banned because the GBAtemp logo is printed on my boxershorts.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Oct 19, 2010)

banned because the GBAtemp logo is blue...


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 19, 2010)

Banned because it has other colors as well


----------



## Paarish (Oct 19, 2010)

banned for not specifing! We need details dammit!


----------



## xalphax (Oct 19, 2010)

Banned because your username contains too many numbers.


----------



## mameks (Oct 19, 2010)

xalphax said:
			
		

> Banned because your username contains too many numbers.


Banned 'cos I have 600 posts.


----------



## xalphax (Oct 19, 2010)

I ban you with my Shlong.


----------



## mameks (Oct 19, 2010)

In Soviet Russian, shlong ban _you_!


----------



## Jamstruth (Oct 19, 2010)

Banned because overused joke is overused.

Wait hang on...


----------



## xalphax (Oct 19, 2010)

Banned for being pretty.


----------



## Paarish (Oct 19, 2010)

banned for living in scotland. Can you send me some deep-fried mars bars?


----------



## mameks (Oct 19, 2010)

Banned for being slow.


----------



## iluvfupaburgers (Oct 20, 2010)

banned for having a pokemon as avatar


----------



## Koumori_Knight (Oct 20, 2010)

Banned for overloading the board with squirrely cuteness.


----------



## person66 (Oct 20, 2010)

Banned because that was spikey


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 20, 2010)

Late ban because there are deep-fried Mars bars not too far from where I am.


----------



## boof222 (Oct 20, 2010)

Banned because I can deep fry my own Mars bars.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Oct 20, 2010)

You are banned because i'm awesome and i can do so


----------



## xalphax (Oct 20, 2010)

Banned for my personal enjoyment.


----------



## Jamstruth (Oct 20, 2010)

Banned! Its nothing personal. Strictly business.


----------



## xalphax (Oct 20, 2010)

Gentleban.


----------



## Paarish (Oct 20, 2010)

wobanned


----------



## playallday (Oct 20, 2010)

.


----------



## xalphax (Oct 20, 2010)

Use this ban at your own risk!


----------



## iluvfupaburgers (Oct 21, 2010)

banned because fupa said so


----------



## person66 (Oct 21, 2010)

Banned for fupa


----------



## iluvfupaburgers (Oct 22, 2010)

banned for....... having 217 posts


----------



## Frog (Oct 22, 2010)

Banned for being too harsh!


----------



## boof222 (Oct 22, 2010)

Banned for not being harsh enough.


----------



## Frog (Oct 22, 2010)

YOU'RE BANISHED TO THE ETERNAL FLAMES OF HADES!!
(Is that better?)


----------



## Raika (Oct 22, 2010)

Banned because I hate science and fail at it.


----------



## Frog (Oct 22, 2010)

Banned for hating Science!


----------



## gameboy13 (Oct 22, 2010)

Banned for being froggy.


----------



## Paarish (Oct 22, 2010)

banned for being foxy


----------



## Sephxus (Oct 22, 2010)

^ banned for having too many pm's.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 23, 2010)

barhge;sd


----------



## mameks (Oct 23, 2010)

Banned for having a name too close to


----------



## CarbonX13 (Oct 24, 2010)

Banned for having a cock that looks like a cock in your avatar... =P


----------



## Pyonkotchi (Oct 24, 2010)

Banned because I can't actually think of a decent reason to be banning someone. This is your fault!


----------



## iluvfupaburgers (Oct 24, 2010)

banned because you NEED a good reason to ban others!!!!


----------



## Pyonkotchi (Oct 24, 2010)

Banned because...Maybe I don't want a good reason :U


----------



## Minox (Oct 24, 2010)

Banned because any reason is valid as long as I say they are, and this one is.


----------



## The Pi (Oct 24, 2010)

You fail to be able to ban others successfully therefore you are banned.


----------



## Goli (Oct 24, 2010)

You are banned because you corrected yourself before I could correct _you_.


----------



## The Pi (Oct 24, 2010)

Banned for not knowing it's the person's job (me) to correct typos but others job (you) to correct grammar


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 24, 2010)

Banned for not knowing that I am the ultimate authority here in spelling and grammar correction.


----------



## gifi4 (Oct 24, 2010)

Banned because you're not the ultimate authority here in spelling and grammar correction, I am!!!


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 24, 2010)

Banned because I am more badass (mainly because of my avatar)


----------



## Frog (Oct 24, 2010)

Banned as that avatar really is pretty badass.


----------



## Minox (Oct 24, 2010)

Banned for being one creepy Frog.


----------



## Paarish (Oct 24, 2010)

banned cos i always wanted to ban a moderator


----------



## CarbonX13 (Oct 25, 2010)

Banned for attempting to ban moderators.


----------



## Koumori_Knight (Oct 25, 2010)

Banned for stomping on other peoples fun....meanie...


----------



## Paarish (Oct 25, 2010)

banned because i thought that was the point of the game...


----------



## Koumori_Knight (Oct 25, 2010)

Banned for being too smart for your own good.


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 26, 2010)

Banned for knowing way too much!


----------



## Koumori_Knight (Oct 26, 2010)

Banned for over estimating my knowledge.


----------



## Eighteen (Oct 26, 2010)

Banned for banning the catboy.


----------



## Koumori_Knight (Oct 26, 2010)

Banned because....uhm....I dunno...you want ciel to die....


----------



## gameboy13 (Oct 26, 2010)

Banned for EoF abuse.


----------



## Koumori_Knight (Oct 26, 2010)

Banned because I do not abuse the EoF...I merely enjoy it thoroughly.
Lol.


----------



## Paarish (Oct 26, 2010)

banned for enjoying things


----------



## Minox (Oct 26, 2010)

Banned for not doing so.


----------



## Paarish (Oct 26, 2010)

banned for being banned by an inferior user twice


----------



## Minox (Oct 26, 2010)

Banned for not being able to see this post until I set it to visible.


----------



## Eighteen (Oct 26, 2010)

Banned for not even saying thank you once, by being banned by an inferior user twice.


----------



## mameks (Oct 26, 2010)

Banned 'cos I'm gonna turn evil soon v_v


----------



## Paarish (Oct 26, 2010)

banned for turning evil. Please stop being evil!


----------



## Koumori_Knight (Oct 26, 2010)

Banned for being cute and good....


----------



## Eighteen (Oct 27, 2010)

Banned for ignoring the last ban that I gave you.


----------



## mameks (Oct 27, 2010)

Banned BY THE POWER OF GREYSKULL!


----------



## Koumori_Knight (Oct 27, 2010)

Banned by the power of my S&W 500!


----------



## Eighteen (Oct 27, 2010)

Banned for the sake of 3 strikes in a row !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...


----------



## Koumori_Knight (Oct 27, 2010)

banned because the back and forth is funny....


----------



## Pyonkotchi (Oct 27, 2010)

Banned!
Reason: Theres no more milk. go get some


----------



## Koumori_Knight (Oct 27, 2010)

Banned because you for got the cookies to go with the milk I delivered.
Please buy some chocolate chip cookies.


----------



## Pyonkotchi (Oct 27, 2010)

Banned because if i spend my money on cookies for you, I won't have ny money left to feed my family!!! /SAD FACE


----------



## Koumori_Knight (Oct 27, 2010)

Banned for melodrama, I'll give you the money if it means I get my damn cookies.


----------



## .Chris (Oct 27, 2010)

Koumori_Knight said:
			
		

> Banned for melodrama, I'll give you the money if it means I get my damn cookies.


Banned for getting your damned cookies.


----------



## Koumori_Knight (Oct 27, 2010)

Banned for holding a grudge...


----------



## Paarish (Oct 27, 2010)

banned cos i want some fudge


----------



## Pyonkotchi (Oct 27, 2010)

Banned because too much sweet food is bad. It rots your teeth Hitler ate sugar


----------



## Koumori_Knight (Oct 27, 2010)

Banned because I don't care, Hitler breathed air, I won't stop breathing for that....
Also, were those cookies chocolate chip?


----------



## Jasonese (Oct 27, 2010)

Banned because peanut butter cookies are ultimately better than chocolate chip.


----------



## Koumori_Knight (Oct 27, 2010)

Banned because peanut butter chocolate chip cookies are supreme!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 27, 2010)

Nathan poopyhead likes this ban.


----------



## Jamstruth (Oct 27, 2010)

Banned because there is no dislike button for that ban!


----------



## Jasonese (Oct 27, 2010)

Banned because there was nothing to be disliked!


----------



## Paarish (Oct 27, 2010)

banned even though its true


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 27, 2010)

You have brought on the wraith of the Cat Boy! I am taking this thread down with the Bunker!
If you think I will quite, I shall not!
My Bunker mates, this is our new camp! We shall take this one!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 27, 2010)

Banned for mutiny.


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 27, 2010)

Banned because I now own the EOF!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 27, 2010)

Banned for misplaced self-importance


----------



## gameboy13 (Oct 27, 2010)

Banned because


----------



## alidsl (Oct 27, 2010)

Banned because


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 27, 2010)

Banned for spamming.


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 27, 2010)

Banned for no really, wtf?


----------



## alidsl (Oct 27, 2010)

Banned also:


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 27, 2010)

Banned because the thread has been deleted.

Secondly, banned for spamming.


----------



## Jasonese (Oct 27, 2010)

Banned for not spamming.


----------



## Koumori_Knight (Oct 27, 2010)

Banned because I love to eat cans of spam! Yummy!


----------



## person66 (Oct 27, 2010)

banned for eating the spam


----------



## Eighteen (Oct 28, 2010)

Banned for owning a PSP Go


----------



## Jasonese (Oct 28, 2010)

Banned for changing the subject.


----------



## Koumori_Knight (Oct 28, 2010)

Banned for not changing the subject.


----------



## Maplemage (Oct 28, 2010)

Banned.
This is still going?


----------



## boof222 (Oct 28, 2010)

Banned because this thread has been going for over 2 years.


----------



## kevan (Oct 28, 2010)

Banned because Powerage is still your avatar!


----------



## alidsl (Oct 28, 2010)

Banned because the bunker says so


----------



## Koumori_Knight (Oct 28, 2010)

Banned because my bunker buster was a DUD....wai!


----------



## Paarish (Oct 28, 2010)

banned because what's all this talk about bunkers


----------



## Jasonese (Oct 28, 2010)

Banned for being a more active member than me and not knowing what the bunker is.


----------



## playallday (Oct 28, 2010)

.


----------



## Ethevion (Oct 28, 2010)

Arctic said:
			
		

> Banned for dancing.


Banned for not having a body.


----------



## Sausage Head (Oct 28, 2010)

*You are banned because you don't own a transparent avatar.*


----------



## Minox (Oct 28, 2010)

Banned since you most likely murdered someone or some thing to make your text that red.


----------



## Sausage Head (Oct 29, 2010)

Banned because Newbies>Moderators


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 29, 2010)

Banned for falsehood.


----------



## Koumori_Knight (Oct 29, 2010)

Banned for telling the truth!


----------



## Paarish (Oct 29, 2010)

banned for lying


----------



## Minox (Oct 29, 2010)

Banned for being a hypocrite :3


----------



## Paarish (Oct 29, 2010)

banned for having a sad avatar


----------



## Jasonese (Oct 29, 2010)

Banned for biting your shirt.


----------



## Paarish (Oct 29, 2010)

banned for combining your name with "-ese".
It's more cool to mix letters and numbers


----------



## Jasonese (Oct 29, 2010)

Banned for having your name be a time that does not exist in our world.
It's more cool having your own language and being the only one of your kind, period.


----------



## Paarish (Oct 29, 2010)

banned cause I need a new username


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 29, 2010)

Jasonese said:
			
		

> being the only one of your kind, period.


Banned because sometimes that grows weary.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 29, 2010)

Banned for not sniggering at the word period.


----------



## Jasonese (Oct 29, 2010)

Banned for having a negative mind.



			
				ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Banned because sometimes that grows weary.



I love being on my own! It's all about me, me and me...*sniff*


----------



## Koumori_Knight (Oct 29, 2010)

Banned for being self involved.


----------



## Paarish (Oct 29, 2010)

banned because Proto skipped me


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 29, 2010)

Banned for being an attention seeker.


----------



## Paarish (Oct 29, 2010)

banned for being heat seeking


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 29, 2010)

Banned for offering me a fiver to show you my willy.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 29, 2010)

Jasonese said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Banned because being alone and being the only one of your species are different.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 29, 2010)

Banned for not ripping on him for not getting the Dr Who reference!


----------



## Paarish (Oct 29, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Banned for offering me a fiver to show you my willy.



banned for accepting the fiver and not delivering the goods


----------



## Koumori_Knight (Oct 29, 2010)

Banned for paying before delivery.....silly guy, always get product before you pay.


----------



## Jasonese (Oct 29, 2010)

Banned for not realizing that buying something online forces you to pay before getting said product.


----------



## ENDscape (Oct 30, 2010)

Banned because I haven't banned anyone in a long time. Makes you special


----------



## Hybris (Oct 30, 2010)

Banned because you haven't banned anyone for awhile .


----------



## Paarish (Oct 30, 2010)

banned cause that is not your happy face


----------



## Koumori_Knight (Oct 30, 2010)

Banned for looking content...like you were just held by soft bear..or something.


----------



## Koumori_Knight (Oct 30, 2010)

Banned for looking content...like you were just held by soft bear..or something.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 30, 2010)

Banned for double posting.


----------



## mameks (Oct 31, 2010)

Invisi-ban


----------



## $uPeRJjS&#0 (Oct 31, 2010)

Banned, because you guys are freaking retards who made this thread still alive.


----------



## Sephxus (Oct 31, 2010)

^banned because you're included with those retards. (Me also?)


----------



## Jasonese (Oct 31, 2010)

Banned because you too are included along with me.


----------



## mameks (Oct 31, 2010)

Banned by


----------



## Totoy_Kamote (Oct 31, 2010)

banned because Justin Bieber is *GAY!*


Spoiler


----------



## Paarish (Oct 31, 2010)

banned because you should keep up. That's old news


----------



## Totoy_Kamote (Oct 31, 2010)

banned because i already know that.

and GBAtemp is the Coolest Forum Ever!


Spoiler


----------



## Hybris (Oct 31, 2010)

Banned because you told the horrible truth .


----------



## boof222 (Nov 1, 2010)

Banned because it's not horrible.


----------



## Paarish (Nov 1, 2010)

banned because neither is your D.P.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 AC/DC ftw!


----------



## xalphax (Nov 1, 2010)

I have a very special ban just for you!


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 1, 2010)

THE ANGRY BEAR CAVALRY BAN!!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Nov 1, 2010)

Banned for having an alliance with Angry Bears


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 1, 2010)

Banned because I own the Cavalry!


----------



## xalphax (Nov 1, 2010)

Banned because I don't have cat ears.


----------



## Totoy_Kamote (Nov 1, 2010)

xalphax said:
			
		

> Banned because I don't have cat ears.



Banned because i dont care!


----------



## xalphax (Nov 1, 2010)

Banned because nobody cares.


----------



## Totoy_Kamote (Nov 1, 2010)

Banned because i was pawned!


----------



## Jasonese (Nov 1, 2010)

Banned for being pawned.


----------



## Totoy_Kamote (Nov 1, 2010)

Banned for having a Dancing Justin Bieber like avatar...


----------



## Ringo619 (Nov 1, 2010)

Banned  for mentioning that name


----------



## Totoy_Kamote (Nov 1, 2010)

Banned because you know him/her


Spoiler



i mean Justin Bieber


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Nov 1, 2010)

Banned for not staying in my dreams


----------



## Koumori_Knight (Nov 1, 2010)

Banned for lucid dreaming!


----------



## Demonbart (Nov 1, 2010)

Banned for banning legal trippyness.


----------



## Koumori_Knight (Nov 1, 2010)

Banned for not eating your mushrooms!


----------



## Demonbart (Nov 1, 2010)

Banned cuz I just had some mushroom soup!


----------



## Koumori_Knight (Nov 1, 2010)

Banned because those aren't the 'shrooms I am talking about!


----------



## Demonbart (Nov 1, 2010)

Banned because you can never know what mushrooms i use for my soup!


----------



## Paarish (Nov 1, 2010)

banned because I want your kind of mushroom soup


----------



## Demonbart (Nov 1, 2010)

Banned because I eated it already.


----------



## Paarish (Nov 1, 2010)

banned for eating it...


----------



## Demonbart (Nov 1, 2010)

Banned for jealousy.


----------



## Paarish (Nov 1, 2010)

banned for posting too quickly... (I'm gone for like a second and bam!) and because I gave u an internet


----------



## Demonbart (Nov 1, 2010)

Banned for giving me an internet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(jk, thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## azntiger (Nov 1, 2010)

Banned for talking about the internet. Shh People will want to know about it's secrets


----------



## Koumori_Knight (Nov 1, 2010)

Banned for conspiracy!


----------



## Totoy_Kamote (Nov 2, 2010)

Banned because you banned them because of conspiracy!


----------



## person66 (Nov 2, 2010)

Banned because your post is a conspiracy


----------



## Totoy_Kamote (Nov 2, 2010)

Banned because it's not conspiracy..


----------



## person66 (Nov 2, 2010)

Banned because what else could it be?


----------



## Totoy_Kamote (Nov 2, 2010)

Banned because i think your right..


----------



## person66 (Nov 2, 2010)

Banned because I don't


----------



## Totoy_Kamote (Nov 2, 2010)

Banned because i saw a really *HOT* chick walking alone outside...


----------



## boof222 (Nov 2, 2010)

Banned because she wasn't on fire, so she really couldn't have been as hot as you make it seem.


----------



## Totoy_Kamote (Nov 2, 2010)

Banned because for me she was that *HOT* and i got her number...


----------



## boof222 (Nov 2, 2010)

Banned for lucky you.


----------



## Totoy_Kamote (Nov 2, 2010)

Banned because im not lucky...



Spoiler: I'm just



Good Looking


----------



## boof222 (Nov 2, 2010)

Banned because so am I. But remember, looks aren't everything...


----------



## Paarish (Nov 2, 2010)

banned becuase I'm a dream-come-true


----------



## Frog (Nov 2, 2010)

Banned as I don't remember dreaming about you...


----------



## Totoy_Kamote (Nov 2, 2010)

Banned because Frogs freak me out!


----------



## Paarish (Nov 2, 2010)

banned because so does the GBAtemp logo


----------



## Minox (Nov 2, 2010)

Banned for too many numbers in your nick.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Nov 2, 2010)

Banned for Roman numerals.


----------



## AoiAoiAoi (Nov 2, 2010)

Banned for being a Proto(type).


----------



## mameks (Nov 2, 2010)

Banned for comparing the EoF to 4chan.


----------



## Rascal (Nov 3, 2010)

^ banned for misspelling "schlong"


----------



## Fudge (Nov 3, 2010)

Banned for multiple usernames.


----------



## iYoshi- (Nov 3, 2010)

Banned for having an unusually large sprite for an ava


----------



## Totoy_Kamote (Nov 3, 2010)

Banned because you are a GBAtemp Regular


----------



## boof222 (Nov 3, 2010)

Banned because so will you one day.


----------



## mameks (Nov 3, 2010)

Banned for only having 4 medals :3


----------



## Paarish (Nov 3, 2010)

banned for having too many


----------



## mameks (Nov 3, 2010)

Banned for eating your own t-shirt


----------



## Totoy_Kamote (Nov 3, 2010)

Banned for being an Anime...


----------



## Paarish (Nov 3, 2010)

banned for being original


----------



## Totoy_Kamote (Nov 3, 2010)

Banned because i love piracy!


----------



## mameks (Nov 3, 2010)

Banned by the cyber police.


----------



## Totoy_Kamote (Nov 3, 2010)

Banned because you can't catch me! i can *FLY!*


----------



## Paarish (Nov 3, 2010)

banned because my BAZOOKA CAN!!!


----------



## Totoy_Kamote (Nov 3, 2010)

Banned because i'm afraid of tiny creatures!


----------



## AoiAoiAoi (Nov 3, 2010)

Banned for being in my dreams!


----------



## Paarish (Nov 3, 2010)

banned because I wasn't in that dream!


----------



## mameks (Nov 3, 2010)

Banned 'cos you're in _my_ dreams


----------



## Totoy_Kamote (Nov 3, 2010)

Banned because if you do it would be a nightmare!


----------



## Paarish (Nov 3, 2010)

banned because I'm gonna appear in all of your dreams now.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Have a nice life!


----------



## Totoy_Kamote (Nov 3, 2010)

Banned because i can't find the forum rules


----------



## Ethevion (Nov 3, 2010)

Banned because they're clearly at the top left of the site.


----------



## AoiAoiAoi (Nov 3, 2010)

Banned for not having an awesome, original siggy!


----------



## mameks (Nov 3, 2010)

Banned for history/geography leesons


----------



## Jasonese (Nov 3, 2010)

Banned because those classes were hard.


----------



## Koumori_Knight (Nov 3, 2010)

Banned because you are(not) a slacker!


----------



## AoiAoiAoi (Nov 4, 2010)

Banned for giving a damn about others.


----------



## iYoshi- (Nov 4, 2010)

Banned for being chyknees


----------



## Totoy_Kamote (Nov 4, 2010)

Banned for having a kirby sig.


----------



## xalphax (Nov 4, 2010)

Banned to cheer you up.


----------



## Hybris (Nov 4, 2010)

Banned because you had a boring ban .


----------



## Totoy_Kamote (Nov 4, 2010)

Banned because you edited your post!


----------



## xalphax (Nov 4, 2010)

Colorful Ban


----------



## mameks (Nov 4, 2010)

Banned for spending to much time on your ban.


----------



## Totoy_Kamote (Nov 4, 2010)

Spoiler: The *SPOILER* Ban



You are *BANNED!*


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Nov 4, 2010)

Banned because I always get my way.

(otherwise known as the "spoiled" ban)


----------



## GundamXXX (Nov 4, 2010)

Ban for powerabuse


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Nov 4, 2010)

Banned from Gilead and all of Mid-World.
I send you West without your guns.
You have forgotten the face of your father.
Death for you, life for my crops. 


/Gunslinger references


----------



## GundamXXX (Nov 4, 2010)

Touche ;D


----------



## mameks (Nov 4, 2010)

Banned for forgetting to ban.


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 4, 2010)

Banned for having such a boring ban!
TACO!


----------



## GundamXXX (Nov 5, 2010)

Fine I ban you to the highest level of The Dark Tower... HA!

(only applies if you know what the hell Im talking about, if you dont I ban you for not knowing what Im talking about)


----------



## distorted.freque (Nov 5, 2010)

Banned for not elaborating.


----------



## GundamXXX (Nov 5, 2010)

Banned for wanting elaboration when it clearly stated you need to read the books otherwise your banned


----------



## AoiAoiAoi (Nov 6, 2010)

Banned for reading Stephen King's books!


----------



## Sephxus (Nov 6, 2010)

^banned for using three letters three times in the same order for your username.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 6, 2010)

banned because i saw aglcb's avatar and thought he was prownler_


----------



## Paarish (Nov 6, 2010)

banned for repeated username change... you'll always be known as jetkun to me


----------



## AoiAoiAoi (Nov 7, 2010)

Banned for being a PM guy.


----------



## Ubuntuの刀 (Nov 7, 2010)

Im Banned for having a game in my sig.

Did before tho.


----------



## Ubuntuの刀 (Nov 7, 2010)

30084pm said:
			
		

> banned for repeated username change... you'll always be known as jetkun to me


^Banned for using birth name


----------



## mameks (Nov 7, 2010)

mega-banned
a)Double-posting
b)Calling me a troll
c)It's 5:47 atm, so I'm grumpy


----------



## Paarish (Nov 7, 2010)

banned for not sleeping


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Nov 8, 2010)

^Banned for complaining about others sleep patterns.


----------



## boof222 (Nov 8, 2010)

Banned because does Waluigi even sleep?


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Nov 8, 2010)

Banned for thinking you're Mew.

Banned for questioning my sleep patterns.


----------



## boof222 (Nov 8, 2010)

Banned because maybe I am Mew


----------



## GundamXXX (Nov 8, 2010)

Banned by using Master Ball on you and since your Mew you cant escape


----------



## Paarish (Nov 8, 2010)

banned because I traded your masterball with a pokeball without you realising


----------



## GundamXXX (Nov 8, 2010)

Banned for being a sneaky bastard


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Nov 8, 2010)

BAnned for having a cowboy avatar. ick!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 or is ir chuck norris?


----------



## Demonbart (Nov 8, 2010)

Banned for having a Bleach avatar.


----------



## Paarish (Nov 8, 2010)

banned for having a "In Flames" avatar.
50 points for the person who can guess mine...


----------



## mameks (Nov 8, 2010)

Banned for offering points for guessing your avatar of a t-shirt eater.


----------



## Hybris (Nov 8, 2010)

Banned for having the main character of Lucky Star in your avatar .


----------



## Jasonese (Nov 9, 2010)

Banned because you are not putting on your happy face.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Nov 9, 2010)

Sorry buddy.

Banned for your avatar larger than 80kb. 
Trim it down and try it again.

(and if you keep that signature, better trim it down to less than 60kb)


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Nov 9, 2010)

Banned for having a new avatar the old one was so... you.


----------



## Totoy_Kamote (Nov 9, 2010)

Banned for banning a Moderator!


----------



## GundamXXX (Nov 9, 2010)

Banned for kissing ass


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Nov 9, 2010)

Banned for having XXX in a name that features Gundam.


----------



## Totoy_Kamote (Nov 9, 2010)

Banned for having a Member No.: 121,318


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Nov 9, 2010)

Banned for scraping the barrel.


----------



## boof222 (Nov 9, 2010)

Banned for rolling the barrel.


----------



## Totoy_Kamote (Nov 9, 2010)

Banned for talking about the barrel


----------



## GundamXXX (Nov 9, 2010)

Banned for not showing props to the barrel


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Nov 9, 2010)

Banned for reviving an old meme.


----------



## GundamXXX (Nov 9, 2010)

Banned for thinking I revived anything ;o


----------



## Totoy_Kamote (Nov 9, 2010)

Banned because you're from Australia!


----------



## xalphax (Nov 9, 2010)

I ask you: Do you want total ban?


----------



## Totoy_Kamote (Nov 9, 2010)

Banned because i dont!


----------



## GundamXXX (Nov 9, 2010)

Banned for having the GBATemp mascot as your avatar


----------



## monkat (Nov 9, 2010)

banned for penis


----------



## Paarish (Nov 9, 2010)

banned for vagina


----------



## Totoy_Kamote (Nov 9, 2010)

Banned for looking like a gay in your sig...


----------



## Paarish (Nov 9, 2010)

banned for the same reason


----------



## GundamXXX (Nov 9, 2010)

Banned for having a soulless avatar (redhead you see)


----------



## iYoshi- (Nov 10, 2010)

Banned for speaking the truth


----------



## mameks (Nov 10, 2010)

Banned for angry kirby


----------



## CannonFoddr (Nov 10, 2010)

Banned for being おたく (& if I got it wrong blame Wikipedia)


----------



## person66 (Nov 10, 2010)

Banned for geek? amirite


----------



## GundamXXX (Nov 10, 2010)

Banned for not being fluent in japanese


----------



## KingdomBlade (Nov 10, 2010)

Banned for leiking de gundamz.


----------



## GundamXXX (Nov 10, 2010)

banned for having a pic that makes me go 'Wtf is that.... ooooooooo right THAT GUY'


----------



## Kwartel (Nov 10, 2010)

Banned for having a awesome cowboy hat~!


----------



## boof222 (Nov 10, 2010)

Banned for having a horn.


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Nov 10, 2010)

Banned for not having a horn.


----------



## Totoy_Kamote (Nov 10, 2010)

Banned for being shocked!


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Nov 10, 2010)

banned for making me shocked. Cuz im confused 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Posts merged*



			
				rikardo03 said:
			
		

> Banned because you're from Australia!


NOT COOL.


----------



## Totoy_Kamote (Nov 10, 2010)

Banned because i'm sorry i guess it's a bad joke!


----------



## Jasonese (Nov 11, 2010)

Banned for telling a bad joke.


----------



## .Chris (Nov 11, 2010)

Jasonese said:
			
		

> Banned for telling a bad joke.


Banned for being Jasonese.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Nov 11, 2010)

Banned for not being a 'real' buddy


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Nov 11, 2010)

Banned for owning an N5.


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Nov 11, 2010)

Banned because i am superficial.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Nov 11, 2010)

Banned for not giving a proper reason.

Oh and @Arctic: Banned for hatin' on mah retroness.


----------



## GundamXXX (Nov 11, 2010)

Banned for being retro, retro sucks old skool rocks ;p


----------



## Koumori_Knight (Nov 11, 2010)

Banned for being rabbidly contradictory.


----------



## GundamXXX (Nov 11, 2010)

Banned for not realizing teh difference between retro and oldskool


----------



## .Chris (Nov 11, 2010)

Banned for being from "[@[email protected][)@ YEAH "


----------



## Kwartel (Nov 11, 2010)

Banned for being way to tiny to save the world!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Nov 12, 2010)

Banned for - Oh I don't know...Anything 'cos I'm Bored, Fed-up, Tired, worn out & weary and Stuck in work doing Night shift... Do I really need a reason !!!!!


----------



## person66 (Nov 12, 2010)

Banned because yes, you do need a reason


----------



## xalphax (Nov 12, 2010)

This is a luxurious ban! That's $100 please!


----------



## GundamXXX (Nov 12, 2010)

Banned for charging ,oney for shitty stuff... I change my ban! Banned for doing an Apple xD


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Nov 12, 2010)

Banned for being called 'Gundam' and having an avatar that doesn't relate to Gundam.


----------



## mameks (Nov 12, 2010)

Banned for being frozen


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Nov 12, 2010)

Banned for not giving me time to update.

Thawing... in 3...2...


----------



## mameks (Nov 12, 2010)

Banned for rentable spaces in your signature


----------



## GundamXXX (Nov 12, 2010)

Banned for spelling the word otaku


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Nov 12, 2010)

Banned because I've banned you way too many times.


----------



## Frog (Nov 12, 2010)

Banned because there can never be too many bans!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 12, 2010)

Banned because too many is a relative term!


----------



## Totoy_Kamote (Nov 12, 2010)

Banned because i'm bored. And boredom kills!


----------



## xalphax (Nov 12, 2010)

Banned because I love my Supercard DSTWO!


----------



## Totoy_Kamote (Nov 12, 2010)

banned because you're from "here'n'there"


----------



## xalphax (Nov 12, 2010)

Banned because I was banned for that reason before!

Is it my fault that my parents don't settle down in one country for good? I constantly have to change schools, it SUCKS!


----------



## monkat (Nov 12, 2010)

Banned for throwing the first stone


----------



## xalphax (Nov 12, 2010)

Banned because I don't throw with stones! My mother taught me good!


----------



## Domination (Nov 12, 2010)

Banned for not knowing the joys of stoning. Ah... the fleeting pleasure you get when your stones pelt the victim to death.

AHH~~~


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 12, 2010)

Banned because I haven't banned/seen you in forever, how have you been?


----------



## playallday (Nov 12, 2010)

.


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 13, 2010)

Banned for interrupting a conversation


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 13, 2010)

Banned as nobody cares for your conversation!


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 13, 2010)

Banned because no one cares about you...nah, I lie, everyone cares about you!


----------



## Domination (Nov 13, 2010)

Banned because I'm fine. Actually, I'm awesome.


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 13, 2010)

Banned because I am glad to hear that


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Nov 13, 2010)

Banned for being a cat.

lol, jk, cats are awesome.


----------



## Sephxus (Nov 13, 2010)

^banned for incompetent banning.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Nov 13, 2010)

Banned for not having an Avatar


----------



## Domination (Nov 13, 2010)

Banned because money is more important than the moon and tastier than Joe.


----------



## playallday (Nov 14, 2010)

.


----------



## Jasonese (Nov 14, 2010)

Banned because you are demanding money.


----------



## mameks (Nov 14, 2010)

Banned, unless you SHOW ME THE MONEY!


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Nov 14, 2010)

Banned for showing ME the money.


----------



## Domination (Nov 14, 2010)

Banned because money can be used to employing people, and buy employing people you can cultivate poppy crops, and after you cultivate the crops you can get high!


----------



## Jasonese (Nov 14, 2010)

Banned for making various errors in your banning statement and for suggesting drug usage.


----------



## Domination (Nov 14, 2010)

Banned for suggesting I'm actually an amoral person with no regard for the value of human life and human health and that I am also a mad and evil leader in the New World Order. What blasphemy.


----------



## Totoy_Kamote (Nov 14, 2010)

Banned because Many "Pacman" Pacquiao won against Margarito! xD

I'm proud to be a Filipino!


----------



## $uPeRJjS&#0 (Nov 15, 2010)

Banned because my member number is the best and I'm rare.

+

Banned becuase i'm Filipino.


----------



## floydo (Nov 15, 2010)

banned for using too many dollar signs in your name like ke$ha


----------



## Domination (Nov 15, 2010)

Banned because money is good, the capitalist world is built on money.



			
				$uPeRJjS$kAt3 said:
			
		

> Banned because my member number is the best and I'm rare.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Nov 15, 2010)

Banned for talking about member numbers.

Real men refer to their post count.


----------



## mameks (Nov 15, 2010)

Banned for being stuck in 8-bit.


----------



## Totoy_Kamote (Nov 15, 2010)

Banned because my girl just left me for another guy... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



a stupid worthless ugly low life guy!!!


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 15, 2010)

banned for not using yur ban hammer to ban that handsome bootifull high life guuyy!!


----------



## xalphax (Nov 15, 2010)

This is a customized ban just for you!


----------



## Minox (Nov 15, 2010)

You are banned, please fill in reason below.


Reason: _____________[/p]


----------



## xalphax (Nov 15, 2010)




----------



## Minox (Nov 15, 2010)

Banned for not having a working ban button. Continuously pressing it won't work.


----------



## xalphax (Nov 15, 2010)

Damnit! Banned for being cheeky!


----------



## Minox (Nov 15, 2010)

Oh, and before I forget - You are also banned.


----------



## Paarish (Nov 15, 2010)

banned for being so sad...


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Nov 16, 2010)

Banned for not finishing that shirt already. You've been eating it for a while now...


----------



## Domination (Nov 16, 2010)

Banned because eating shirts ain't gonna give anyone enough nutrition!


----------



## monkat (Nov 16, 2010)




----------



## 8BitWalugi (Nov 16, 2010)

Banned because now my eyes are bleeding.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Nov 16, 2010)

Banned because I agree with you and now my eyes are bleeding.


----------



## xalphax (Nov 16, 2010)

Banned because bleeding eyes are a sign.


----------



## Evo.lve (Nov 16, 2010)

^ Banned for not stating what bleeding eyes are a sign of.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Nov 16, 2010)

Banned for not saying it yourself


----------



## xalphax (Nov 16, 2010)

Banned because bleeding eyes can be a sign of 16 or so different diseases.


----------



## exangel (Nov 16, 2010)

Banned for not providing proper citation for a statistic


----------



## CannonFoddr (Nov 16, 2010)

Banned for being an ex-angel (isn't that a Imp ?? or the Devil ??)


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Nov 16, 2010)

Banned Cuz i don't know what you just said and that pisses me off.  >.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Nov 16, 2010)

Banned for being easily provoked.


----------



## chyyran (Nov 18, 2010)

You are banned for making an error occur


----------



## exangel (Nov 18, 2010)

Banned for being puny *and* a man.


----------



## Domination (Nov 18, 2010)

Banned because there are female gamers, you can have a TV and consoles in the kitchen too, you know.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Nov 18, 2010)

Banned for stereotyping.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Nov 18, 2010)

Banned for having mono sound.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Nov 18, 2010)

Banned for being mute.


----------



## Totoy_Kamote (Nov 18, 2010)

Banned for not having an avatar


----------



## mameks (Nov 18, 2010)

Spoiler



Nested ban I know it's not perfect, but oh well


[/spoiler][/spoiler][/spoiler]


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Nov 18, 2010)

Spoiler



Banned



Spoiler



because



Spoiler



I



Spoiler



loved



Spoiler



testing



Spoiler



this



Spoiler



sort



Spoiler



of



Spoiler



thing



Spoiler



a



Spoiler



while



Spoiler



back



Spoiler



Purple monkey dishwasher.






































[/spoiler][/spoiler][/spoiler][/spoiler][/spoiler][/spoiler][/spoiler]


----------



## mameks (Nov 18, 2010)

[/spoiler][/spoiler][/spoiler][/spoiler][/spoiler][/spoiler][/spoiler][/spoiler][/spoiler][/spoiler][/spoiler][/spoiler][/spoiler]
Banned for looking in the wrong place.


----------



## Ringo619 (Nov 19, 2010)

Banned cause u smell bad


----------



## Paarish (Nov 19, 2010)

banned cos so do you


----------



## iYoshi- (Nov 20, 2010)

banned because you happen to be the above user


----------



## boof222 (Nov 20, 2010)

Banned because so are you...


----------



## Infinite Zero (Nov 20, 2010)

You are banned because your post is moot.


----------



## monkat (Nov 20, 2010)

Banned because girls aren't allowed on the internets.


----------



## Domination (Nov 20, 2010)

Banned because retards are allowed, but I just wanted to ban you.


----------



## Jasonese (Nov 20, 2010)

Banned because someone seems to have forgotten the rules of the internet.


----------



## person66 (Nov 20, 2010)

Banned because it's snowing outside


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Nov 20, 2010)

Banned for giving a bullshit reason.


----------



## person66 (Nov 20, 2010)

Banned because I think that the fact that it is snowing outside is a very good reason


----------



## boof222 (Nov 20, 2010)

Banned because it never snows here.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Nov 20, 2010)

Banned for saying the sad, sad truth.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Nov 20, 2010)

Banned since it also doesn't snow here.


----------



## Hybris (Nov 20, 2010)

Banned for pointing at me .


----------



## Paarish (Nov 20, 2010)

banned for showing me you happy face


----------



## boof222 (Nov 20, 2010)

Banned because I say leave him alone. Everyone bans him because of his happy face.


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 20, 2010)

Banned as you are right. Lets ban him because he likes Kingdom Hearts, one of the worst game series ever.


----------



## Paarish (Nov 20, 2010)

banned because I


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Nov 21, 2010)

Banned for loving Kingdom Hearts.

Mother 3 FTW.


----------



## boof222 (Nov 21, 2010)

Banned because I agree.


----------



## Ringo619 (Nov 21, 2010)

Banned because  i disagree


----------



## Minox (Nov 21, 2010)

Banned for disagreeing.


----------



## Paarish (Nov 21, 2010)

banned even though I agree with you for disagreeing with his disagree


----------



## Koumori_Knight (Nov 21, 2010)

Banned because you are all correct!


----------



## Arras (Nov 21, 2010)

Banned for confusing me...


----------



## exangel (Nov 21, 2010)

Banned for having a box with heart shapes instead of a heart shaped box.


----------



## monkat (Nov 21, 2010)

Banned for not enlisting in the Monkat Nipple Liberation Front


----------



## Koumori_Knight (Nov 21, 2010)

Banned for Jesus!


----------



## haflore (Nov 22, 2010)

So I just walked back in for a spell...


----------



## person66 (Nov 22, 2010)

banned because the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 image doesn't work


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Nov 22, 2010)

Banned because your avatar doesn't work.


----------



## iYoshi- (Nov 22, 2010)

banned because you are a mod


----------



## person66 (Nov 22, 2010)

Banned because you are not


----------



## jbm715 (Nov 22, 2010)

Banned because your upload sucks


----------



## Evo.lve (Nov 22, 2010)

Banned for not saying what yours is and if it is better


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Nov 22, 2010)

Banned because how much wood would a woodchuck chuck if a woodchuck could chuck wood?


----------



## Vigilante (Nov 22, 2010)

Banned because you used a line from woody


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Nov 22, 2010)

Banned for not knowing it's actually Monkey Island 2.


----------



## Paarish (Nov 22, 2010)

banned because its actually a very old tongue twister, however I still


----------



## Koumori_Knight (Nov 22, 2010)

Banned because......because.......uhm.....
LOOK! BEHIND YOU! A THREE HEADED MONKEY!!!1! 
*runs away*


----------



## Paarish (Nov 22, 2010)

banned because that's Monito, my partner in crime


----------



## Koumori_Knight (Nov 22, 2010)

Banned because your monkey friend has better threads than I do....
WAI!!!!!
*choked sob*


----------



## CannonFoddr (Nov 22, 2010)

banned because you haven't got a full Avatar figure


----------



## Koumori_Knight (Nov 22, 2010)

Status=banned.
Justification=wut?


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Nov 23, 2010)

Banned for appreciating the awesomeness that is Monkey Island.


----------



## person66 (Nov 23, 2010)

Banned for knowing the secrets of monkey island


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Nov 23, 2010)

Banned for having to use Google to find the secrets of monkey island and not knowing them off by heart.

Or were you meant to say The Secret of Monkey Island (The Game... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

In which case, banned for mis-spelling The Secret of Monkey Island.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Nov 24, 2010)

Banned for double banning for 2 separate reasons in one post


----------



## Sephxus (Nov 24, 2010)

^banned for making obvious ban statement.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Nov 24, 2010)

Banned for having a triangle.


----------



## Koumori_Knight (Nov 24, 2010)

Banned for being level 2.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Nov 24, 2010)

Banned because that thing hasn't updated.


----------



## person66 (Nov 24, 2010)

banned for having that thing


----------



## boof222 (Nov 24, 2010)

Banned becuase thing thing.


----------



## Totoy_Kamote (Nov 24, 2010)

The 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 emoticon ban!


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Nov 24, 2010)

Banned due to boredom.

*Posts merged*

Selfbanned :3


----------



## Paarish (Nov 24, 2010)




----------



## Koumori_Knight (Nov 24, 2010)

Banned because you didn't ban anyone!


----------



## Demonbart (Nov 24, 2010)

Banned because you did ban someone!


----------



## Koumori_Knight (Nov 24, 2010)

Banned because I have a big motherf**ker of a gun in my Sig and you don't.


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 24, 2010)

Banned because this Cat Boy is back in action!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Nov 24, 2010)

Banned for leaving us catboyless for so long!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Nov 24, 2010)

Time-delay banned for making a mockery of the term "Officially Quit".


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 24, 2010)

Banned because I can fuck with the word quit


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Nov 24, 2010)

Banned for attempting to undermine language.


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 24, 2010)

Banned because English is not set in stone


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Nov 24, 2010)

Banned for failing to realise that despite its state of flux it is still not permissible to attempt to change one of its more fundamental rules.


----------



## Paarish (Nov 24, 2010)

banned for getting complicated


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Nov 24, 2010)

Banned for not understanding simple concepts.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Nov 24, 2010)

Banned because I use condoms to prevent simple conception


----------



## Jolan (Nov 24, 2010)

Banned because they don't sell condoms in fox-size.


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Nov 25, 2010)

Banned because these probably are.


----------



## person66 (Nov 25, 2010)

banned because I beg to differ


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Nov 25, 2010)

Banned for begging, biatch.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Nov 25, 2010)

Banned for banning.


----------



## person66 (Nov 25, 2010)

banned for starting the chain of events tht, if it wasn't stopped by me, could have ended in the destruction of the the temp... ok just the EOF... alright it would just end this thread... this page of this thread anyway...


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Nov 25, 2010)

Banned for attempting to end my banned for banning combo.


----------



## person66 (Nov 25, 2010)

banned for c-c-c-combo breaker


----------



## plasma (Nov 25, 2010)

banned for being a dick and banning everone else


----------



## person66 (Nov 26, 2010)

banned for calling me a dick


----------



## Quick-zeno (Nov 26, 2010)

YOU'RE FUCKING BANNED CAUSE YOU HAVE TWO DADS. cunt.


----------



## boof222 (Nov 26, 2010)

Banned for yelling.


----------



## Totoy_Kamote (Nov 26, 2010)

Banned for banning so many people already...


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Nov 26, 2010)

BANNED FOR NOT YELLING! I DON'T KNOW WHAT WE'RE YELLING ABOUT!!!!!!!!


----------



## boof222 (Nov 26, 2010)

Banned for LOUD NOISES!!!!!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Nov 26, 2010)

Banned by the power of Brian Blessed.


----------



## Koumori_Knight (Nov 26, 2010)

Banned because how do we know any of this ever happened?!


----------



## Rydian (Nov 26, 2010)

Banned for being the person two posts above the person who will ban me for being furry.


----------



## Koumori_Knight (Nov 26, 2010)

banned because you are to foxy to be on this thread.


----------



## person66 (Nov 26, 2010)

banned for not following directions


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Nov 26, 2010)

Banned for having 5 internets and reviving a piss-old meme.


----------



## Koumori_Knight (Nov 27, 2010)

Banned for not starting your own damn meme!


----------



## monkat (Nov 27, 2010)

Banned for like...never leaving the EoF


----------



## Paarish (Nov 27, 2010)

banned because I no want monkat nipple liberation


----------



## Zerousen (Nov 27, 2010)

banned for banning monkat


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Nov 27, 2010)

Banned as I have an irrational desire to flatten your avatar.


----------



## Sephxus (Nov 27, 2010)

^banned for irrational desires.


----------



## playallday (Nov 27, 2010)

.


----------



## person66 (Nov 27, 2010)

banned because I forget what happened on 
9/15 & 9/30


----------



## boof222 (Nov 27, 2010)

Banned because I don't care for
9/15 & 9/30


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Nov 27, 2010)

Banned for confusing the crap out of me.


----------



## boof222 (Nov 27, 2010)

Banned because I see no crap.


----------



## monkat (Nov 27, 2010)

Banned for wanting to see Waluigi's crap.


----------



## Sephxus (Nov 27, 2010)

^banned for telling lame joke.


----------



## plasma (Nov 27, 2010)

banned for banning someone telling a lame joke


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Nov 28, 2010)

Exiled.
8D


----------



## Paarish (Nov 28, 2010)

banned cos this is the banning game not the exiling game


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 28, 2010)

Banned because I agreed with you


----------



## person66 (Nov 28, 2010)

exiled because I don't


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 28, 2010)

Banned because I gave you an internets!


----------



## Narayan (Nov 29, 2010)

banned because... just banned


----------



## person66 (Nov 29, 2010)

banned because the internets are broken



Spoiler: The End is Near!!!!11!!1!


----------



## Paarish (Nov 29, 2010)

banned because YOU LIE!


----------



## playallday (Nov 29, 2010)

.


----------



## mameks (Nov 29, 2010)

Banned for crying over the 'temp being down


----------



## Paarish (Nov 30, 2010)

banned cos it snowing!!! Yay!


----------



## mameks (Nov 30, 2010)

Banned 'cos it's not snowing here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




And the snow at school's not settling


----------



## boof222 (Nov 30, 2010)

Banned because I should get to bed, I have school tomorrow. (it's 11:30pm here)


----------



## Paarish (Nov 30, 2010)

banned cos the snow has melted... but it's started snowing again ^^


----------



## Koumori_Knight (Nov 30, 2010)

Banned because that is how winter happens...


----------



## Jasonese (Nov 30, 2010)

Banned because you're saying that as if everyone gets to see snow in winter.


----------



## Koumori_Knight (Nov 30, 2010)

Banned because that is how winter works.


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 30, 2010)

Banned unless you live in the deep south!


----------



## Koumori_Knight (Dec 1, 2010)

Banned because people in the deep south don't have winter, anytime winter visits-- people panic.


----------



## monkat (Dec 1, 2010)

Banned because my nips decreed it.


----------



## Koumori_Knight (Dec 1, 2010)

Banned! Reason=your nips can decree only because they are too cold.


----------



## haddad (Dec 1, 2010)

^ banned for having 58 posts


----------



## Sephxus (Dec 1, 2010)

^banned for issuing a five word ban.


----------



## boof222 (Dec 1, 2010)

Banned for ^


----------



## Jasonese (Dec 1, 2010)

Banned for having ^ too


----------



## boof222 (Dec 1, 2010)

Banned because I don't now. ^


----------



## Paarish (Dec 1, 2010)

^ banned for going against the norm


----------



## Koumori_Knight (Dec 1, 2010)

Banned because all people are lovely!


----------



## Jasonese (Dec 2, 2010)

Banned because you know that's not true.


----------



## Paarish (Dec 2, 2010)

banned for making up a language


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Dec 2, 2010)

Banned for bah fucking humbug.


----------



## playallday (Dec 2, 2010)

.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Dec 3, 2010)

Banned for the Bug Dung


----------



## Warrior522 (Dec 3, 2010)

Banned for awesome signature.


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 4, 2010)

Banned for not having your Christmas avatar yet


----------



## Jasonese (Dec 4, 2010)

Banned because your avatar isn't a neko this time.


----------



## Sephxus (Dec 4, 2010)

^banned because I simply don't care.


----------



## Koumori_Knight (Dec 5, 2010)

Banned because I care about everyone!


----------



## Paarish (Dec 5, 2010)

banned for lying


----------



## Koumori_Knight (Dec 5, 2010)

Banned because I still care about you, even if  you are spreading hideous, nasty, lies about me and how much I care.


----------



## Wizerzak (Dec 5, 2010)

banned for banning while banned yourself.


----------



## Sephxus (Dec 5, 2010)

^banned for making no sense.


----------



## Wizerzak (Dec 5, 2010)

banned for being shapeist.


----------



## Paarish (Dec 5, 2010)

@Komouri_Knight unbanned for convincing me

@Wizzerzak banned for making a sig that gives people headaches


----------



## monkat (Dec 5, 2010)

Banned for being a zetta son of a digit.


----------



## Wizerzak (Dec 5, 2010)

banned for winning the lottery.... (read 'the above person's avatar says....' thread)


----------



## boof222 (Dec 6, 2010)

Banned for trying to make me go to another thread.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 6, 2010)

Banned because I haven't posted in this thread in ages.


----------



## Jasonese (Dec 6, 2010)

Banned so now you WON'T post here for more SEGA.


----------



## boof222 (Dec 6, 2010)

Banned because I have no idea what you're talking about.


----------



## iYoshi- (Dec 6, 2010)

Banned because the below poster banned me


----------



## monkat (Dec 6, 2010)

Did not.


----------



## boof222 (Dec 6, 2010)

Banned because there is no ban.


----------



## haddad (Dec 6, 2010)

banned cuz of mew sig


----------



## boof222 (Dec 6, 2010)

Banned because


----------



## Jasonese (Dec 6, 2010)

Banned because five posts back, you didn't get my corny AGES = SEGA joke.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Dec 6, 2010)

Banned for assuming that everyone else did get it


----------



## monkat (Dec 6, 2010)

Banned for having santa's cock in your sig. It's scaring my avatar.


----------



## Wizerzak (Dec 6, 2010)

banned for not having a gay avatar...


----------



## person66 (Dec 6, 2010)

banned for having an avatar made with Paint.NET


----------



## xatratx (Dec 7, 2010)

banned for having a internetometer


----------



## person66 (Dec 7, 2010)

banned because i agree with you


----------



## Koumori_Knight (Dec 7, 2010)

Banned because I have cake and you don't!


----------



## Sephxus (Dec 7, 2010)

^banned because I'm pretty sure I banned you before.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Dec 7, 2010)

Banned for assuming you banned him first


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 7, 2010)

Banned because we all know I banned him first!


----------



## Sephxus (Dec 7, 2010)

^banned because I will take over your bunker.


----------



## Koumori_Knight (Dec 7, 2010)

Banned because I am a bunker buster.....


----------



## CannonFoddr (Dec 7, 2010)

Banned for being a Bunker Buster B**tard


----------



## iYoshi- (Dec 7, 2010)

Banned for some reason


----------



## CannonFoddr (Dec 7, 2010)

Banned for no reason


----------



## Koumori_Knight (Dec 7, 2010)

Banned because I am...look you are banned, deal with it! I don't have to justify myself to you, you are banned!


----------



## Wizerzak (Dec 7, 2010)

banned for having no reason to ban.


----------



## Koumori_Knight (Dec 7, 2010)

Banned because I did have a reason, I just did not want to share it.


----------



## iYoshi- (Dec 8, 2010)

Banned for not pleasuring me right


----------



## Fudge (Dec 8, 2010)

Banned for not using Wingdings font.


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Dec 8, 2010)

Banned for liking fudge...


----------



## Sephxus (Dec 8, 2010)

^banned for [insert ban reason.]


----------



## person66 (Dec 8, 2010)

Banned for using [ and ] instead of { and } or ( and )


----------



## Koumori_Knight (Dec 8, 2010)

Banned for caring one damn about his punctuation.


----------



## Jasonese (Dec 8, 2010)

Banned for giving a damn about his damn.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Dec 8, 2010)

Banned for not having an avatar OR a signature


----------



## Paarish (Dec 9, 2010)

banned for ruining my impression of santa


----------



## Wizerzak (Dec 9, 2010)

banned for having an impression of santa


----------



## Mazor (Dec 10, 2010)

Banned for  your strikingly accurate interpretation of my avatar.


----------



## Wizerzak (Dec 10, 2010)

banned for making me read my own posts


----------



## xatratx (Dec 11, 2010)

banned for not realizing that ShopTemp doesn't sell flashcards anymore


----------



## Wizerzak (Dec 11, 2010)

banned for reminding me about my sig


----------



## CannonFoddr (Dec 11, 2010)

Banned for banning someone for stating the obvious


----------



## MWisBest (Dec 12, 2010)

Banned because Santa doesn't use weapons


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Dec 12, 2010)

Banned for presuming to have intricate knowledge of how the Fat Man rolls.


----------



## Koumori_Knight (Dec 12, 2010)

Banned because...HYPOCRITE!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Dec 12, 2010)

Banned for having a signature that's not looking where he's shooting - You've just hit an innocent bystander


----------



## Sop (Dec 13, 2010)

Banned because.. Monkey!


----------



## PeregrinFig (Dec 14, 2010)

Banned for not giving me a hilarious reason to ban you


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 14, 2010)

*Eats PeregrinFig*






What? 

Did I faux pas?


Mmmmm! Tasty pussy!


----------



## Tornadosurvives (Dec 14, 2010)

Banned for eating my lunch.


----------



## Evo.lve (Dec 14, 2010)

Banned for not giving your lunch to the millions of hungry kids out there.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Dec 14, 2010)

(The previous two posters are not Banned - this is for 'Vulpes Abnocto' only)

BANNED for 'Misuse of Moderator Privileges' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







- He altered my post title without asking (or being asked) & NOT returning it back to what it was originally !!!!


----------



## Paarish (Dec 14, 2010)

Amen Brudda


----------



## Wizerzak (Dec 14, 2010)

banned for not banning


----------



## person66 (Dec 18, 2010)

banned for liking stereograms

I prefer cross-eyed pics


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 18, 2010)

Banned for promising cake and not delivering. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





(I blew up the last person/thing that reneged on such a promise)


----------



## person66 (Dec 18, 2010)

banned for not reading the fine print


----------



## Sop (Dec 18, 2010)

Banned! Because banned!


----------



## OtakuGamerZ (Dec 19, 2010)

Banned for not wearing a Santa hat!


----------



## geoflcl (Dec 19, 2010)

Banned _because_ you're wearing a Santa hat!

...Oh, wait...


----------



## bowser (Dec 19, 2010)

^ Banned for posting in this thread


----------



## Domination (Dec 19, 2010)

Banned because I haven't banned in quite a while.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 19, 2010)

Domination said:
			
		

> Banned because I haven't banned in quite a while.


Ditto BAN!


----------



## Minox (Dec 19, 2010)

Banned because I just banned you now Toni and there's nothing stopping me from doing it again! :3


----------



## bowser (Dec 19, 2010)

^ Banned for banning Toni


----------



## Domination (Dec 20, 2010)

Banned because I'm perfectly heterosexual.


----------



## PeregrinFig (Dec 20, 2010)

Banned for being more perfect in your heterosexuality than me.


----------



## person66 (Dec 20, 2010)

Banned for being unperfectly heterosexual


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 20, 2010)

Banned for thinking that sexuality has anything to do with banning.


----------



## Minox (Dec 20, 2010)

Banned because I just banned you again, like I promised before! :>


----------



## Evo.lve (Dec 21, 2010)

Banned for putting a TF2 spoiler in your sig, thus ruining the game for me.


----------



## Domination (Dec 21, 2010)

Banned because my ban is the ban that will pierce the heavens.


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 21, 2010)

Banned for vanishing randomly!


----------



## GundamXXX (Dec 22, 2010)

banned for having a guy just looking


----------



## .Chris (Dec 22, 2010)

Banned for having "XXX" in your user name.


----------



## GundamXXX (Dec 22, 2010)

RoboticBuddy said:
			
		

> Banned for having "XXX" in your user name.



Banned for being a robot!


----------



## playallday (Dec 23, 2010)

.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 24, 2010)

Banned for changing your names more times Prince!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Dec 24, 2010)

Banned for changing your Avatar more times than Prince


----------



## Domination (Dec 24, 2010)

Banned because I didn't know Prince had any avatars to change!


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 24, 2010)

Banned because I think he does


----------



## chyyran (Dec 26, 2010)

Banned because you're a cat.


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 26, 2010)

Banned because I am not a cat, I am a cat boy, big difference.


----------



## monkat (Dec 27, 2010)

Banned because you're as hot as a cat girl.

...Me-ow!


----------



## Jolan (Dec 27, 2010)

Banned for not being a Kat-mon.


----------



## monkat (Dec 27, 2010)

Banned for opposing me.


----------



## Jolan (Dec 27, 2010)

Banned for opposing me.


----------



## monkat (Dec 27, 2010)

Banned for being my nemesis.


----------



## Jolan (Dec 27, 2010)

Banned for not being an awesome nemesis as me.


----------



## monkat (Dec 27, 2010)

Banned for not realizing that I'm the hero, not the nemesis.

Also that my NAME is Monkat the Super_* Awesome*_ and Sexy...


----------



## Jolan (Dec 27, 2010)

Banned for not realizing he's not the hero, dood.


----------



## Frog (Dec 27, 2010)

Banned for even attempting to ban monkat, in case you haven't heard he's super awesome AND sexy!

(and far out i need to stop coming and going...)


----------



## .Chris (Dec 27, 2010)

Banned for having a creepy frog in your sig.


----------



## Domination (Dec 27, 2010)

Banned for.


----------



## monkat (Dec 27, 2010)

Banned.


----------



## Veristical Blaze (Dec 27, 2010)

Banned, 'cuz he lives in Virginia, instead of Illinois.

(Sufjan Stevens' Album IMO!)


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 27, 2010)

Banned because I have never seen you around before.
Hi how are you?
I am The Cat Boy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Nice to meet you, now your banned!


----------



## SubliminalSegue (Dec 27, 2010)

Banned for being on Candy Mountain and not giving me any.


----------



## The Pi (Dec 27, 2010)

Banned for being a greedy ********.


----------



## SubliminalSegue (Dec 27, 2010)

Banned for using asterisks.


----------



## .Chris (Dec 28, 2010)

Domination said:
			
		

> Banned for.


Banned for not having a come back.


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 28, 2010)

Banned


----------



## ehayes427 (Dec 28, 2010)

banned for having a pedoface.


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 28, 2010)

Banned for...wait pedoface?


----------



## .Chris (Dec 28, 2010)

B  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  A  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  N  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  N  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  E  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  D


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Dec 29, 2010)

Banned for over use of smiley faces


----------



## .Chris (Dec 29, 2010)

CREEP.


----------



## Evo.lve (Dec 29, 2010)

Banned for scaring me into saying "OMG JPH" every time I see you.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Dec 29, 2010)

banned for having more than 64 internets


----------



## Tornadosurvives (Dec 29, 2010)

Banned for not checking your PM box.


----------



## geoflcl (Dec 29, 2010)

Banned for being impatient about PM responses.


----------



## ehayes427 (Dec 29, 2010)

banned for getting into other tempers' businesses.................


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Dec 29, 2010)

banned for being a john cena fan...


----------



## GundamXXX (Dec 29, 2010)

Banned for being quiet and awesome at the same time

IT DOES NOT COMPUTE


----------



## Fear Zoa (Dec 29, 2010)

Banned for not computing!

Try try again!


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 29, 2010)

Rainbow Banned


----------



## The Pi (Dec 29, 2010)

No ban long time.


----------



## Tornadosurvives (Dec 29, 2010)

Banned for not being my dessert.


----------



## person66 (Dec 30, 2010)

*Gradient Banned*


----------



## Fear Zoa (Dec 30, 2010)

banned for using colors......what do you think this is? Some little kids coloring book?


----------



## monkat (Dec 30, 2010)

Banned for tempting young children into your van with kids coloring books.


----------



## .Chris (Dec 30, 2010)

Banned for being to sexy.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Dec 30, 2010)

Banned for banning monkat


----------



## monkat (Dec 31, 2010)

Banned for defending me.



Spoiler


----------



## haflore (Jan 1, 2011)

Banned so that The Pi can stalk me.


----------



## The Pi (Jan 1, 2011)

Banned for knowing I stalk you


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 1, 2011)

Banned for being a stalker!


----------



## The Pi (Jan 1, 2011)

Banned for being a [censored]


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 1, 2011)

Banned for speaking to me in that tone of censorship!


----------



## haflore (Jan 1, 2011)

Banned for [censored]ing that [censored] word!


----------



## The Pi (Jan 1, 2011)

Dickbutt


----------



## monkat (Jan 1, 2011)

Banned for failing so epically...


----------



## haflore (Jan 1, 2011)

Banned because Pi never fails!


----------



## monkat (Jan 1, 2011)

Banned so Pi can't ban you.


----------



## The Pi (Jan 1, 2011)

Banned cuz I can.


----------



## .Chris (Jan 1, 2011)

Banned.



Spoiler


----------



## Arithmatics (Jan 1, 2011)

Banned for extensive use of emoticons in a creepy pedo way.


----------



## .Chris (Jan 1, 2011)

Im banned for over-abusing the emoticons.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 1, 2011)

Banned for being a rabble rouser!


----------



## The Pi (Jan 1, 2011)

Banned for using Ctrl+A!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 1, 2011)

Banned for accusing me of using Ctrl+A, I'm far too lazy and just drag the mouse over it.


----------



## The Pi (Jan 1, 2011)

Banned for


----------



## Arithmatics (Jan 1, 2011)

I haven't been banned yet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





TrolleyDave banned for having a santa avatar. Christmas is OVER!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 1, 2011)

Banned for not following the rules you rebel without a pause!


----------



## Arithmatics (Jan 1, 2011)

I didn't refresh the page in time to see ThePi post before me. >.>

what's a rebel without a pause? O.O


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 1, 2011)

Banned for not knowing who Public Enemy are!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 1, 2011)

Banned for being gone for days right after christmas!







......oh wait...I was gone too....


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 1, 2011)

Banned for reminding me of my suffering over Christmas!


----------



## .Chris (Jan 1, 2011)

*I banned myself for finding a picture of JPH!*


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 1, 2011)

Banned for not quoting this post.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jan 1, 2011)

Banned for using people quotes for your Signature


----------



## Dter ic (Jan 1, 2011)

banned becuase your a furry


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jan 1, 2011)

Banned for thinking I'm a Furry, otherwise you are ...
...Banned for being a 'Scalie'


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 1, 2011)

Banned because "ie" threads aren't welcome here. 
Furry, scalie, or otherwise.
GTFO!


----------



## Maplemage (Jan 1, 2011)

DarkAura, it did catch on, its controlling tempers minds!

Banned for saying GTFO!


----------



## .Chris (Jan 1, 2011)

Banned for banning a mod.


----------



## Dter ic (Jan 1, 2011)

banned for having a avatar of a banned member


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Jan 1, 2011)

banned for having an iternetometer


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 1, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Banned because "ie" threads aren't welcome here.


I'll see your _id est_ and raise you an _exempl? gr?ti?_.

I'll also ban you at the same time.


----------



## Dter ic (Jan 1, 2011)

aminemaster said:
			
		

> banned for having an iternetometer


banned for having a pet dragon and because you spelt internetometer wrong.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 1, 2011)

Banned for not following the chronological order of posts as set out in the rules of this game, this isn't a pick and mix stall!


----------



## YayMii (Jan 1, 2011)

Banned for fixing everyone.


----------



## .Chris (Jan 2, 2011)

Banned for being to "spouty".


----------



## monkat (Jan 2, 2011)

Banned for trying to violate me!


----------



## Goli (Jan 2, 2011)

Banned for being an exhibitionist.
And a spammer.


----------



## monkat (Jan 2, 2011)

Banned for judging other people too much.


----------



## Goli (Jan 2, 2011)

Banned for saying something iFish would.
And what I said before.


----------



## monkat (Jan 2, 2011)

Banned for not appreciating the beauty of the hairy male (monkat) form or of pseudo-random notions.

Also for comparing me to that lark.


----------



## Domination (Jan 2, 2011)

Banned because you are a shameless megalomaniac, I'm greatly disturbed and disgusted by you.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 2, 2011)

Banned for being an Obama-nation.


----------



## Domination (Jan 2, 2011)

Banned for being a socialistic prehistoric buffoon!


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Jan 2, 2011)

you are banned for having 3,741 posts


----------



## Demonbart (Jan 2, 2011)

Banned for spelling anime in the wrong way.


----------



## GundamXXX (Jan 3, 2011)

Banned for me being to damn tired at work and its YOUR fault


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 3, 2011)

Banned for posting for having more posts than me


----------



## GundamXXX (Jan 3, 2011)

diando said:
			
		

> Banned for posting for having over 500 posts and no Custom member title




BNanned for reminding me that I could do it now... damnit I forgot ;


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jan 3, 2011)

Banned for spelling 'Banned' wrong


----------



## scrtmstr (Jan 4, 2011)

banned for being a grammar nazi


----------



## iYoshi- (Jan 4, 2011)

Banned for having a confusing username


----------



## person66 (Jan 5, 2011)

Banned for having an avatar that dosn't load, and posting under a person who also has an avatar that doesn't load.

ninja text


----------



## Narayan (Jan 5, 2011)

i like your ava, so i will ban you!


----------



## GundamXXX (Jan 5, 2011)

banned for being too damn lazy to spell avatar


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 7, 2011)

I feel like banning someone, so who to ban?


----------



## monkat (Jan 7, 2011)

Banned for being too capitalist.


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 7, 2011)

Banned for being too human


----------



## GundamXXX (Jan 7, 2011)

banned for being to catty


----------



## monkat (Jan 7, 2011)

Banned for having a completely unrelated username and avatar.


----------



## GundamXXX (Jan 7, 2011)

banned for making me change my avatar to something more appropiate


----------



## Fear Zoa (Jan 7, 2011)

Banned for making me edit my post in the avatar thread!


----------



## GundamXXX (Jan 7, 2011)

Banned for commenting on my avatar


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 8, 2011)

Banned for having the must interesting avatar on this site


----------



## Sop (Jan 8, 2011)

Banned for being a cat when everyone knows dogs are the best.


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 8, 2011)

Banned for clearly mislabeling me. I am a catboy, not a cat.


----------



## Paarish (Jan 8, 2011)

banned because IRL any form of cat mixed with human is an act against nature


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 8, 2011)

Banned because any act against nature is now an act against science.


----------



## Ryukouki (Jan 9, 2011)

Banned because anything is possible.


----------



## monkat (Jan 9, 2011)

Banned for not listening to The Monkast


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 10, 2011)

Banned for not listening to The Catboy


----------



## GundamXXX (Jan 10, 2011)

Banned for listening to monkat


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 15, 2011)

Banned for having an interesting avatar on this site


----------



## The Pi (Jan 15, 2011)

^Power abuse ban.


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 15, 2011)

Banned because tigris stole what I said >.


----------



## Paarish (Jan 15, 2011)

banned for complaining


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 15, 2011)

Banned because you are evidently too hot (which is why you need that fan)


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 16, 2011)

Banned for tardiness.


----------



## monkat (Jan 16, 2011)

Banned for not paying your taxes to me today.


----------



## person66 (Jan 16, 2011)

banned because I just noticed I have 4 green ribbons now, when did that happen?


----------



## YayMii (Jan 16, 2011)

Banned for having 1 more ribbon than me even though I have more posts


----------



## Ringo619 (Jan 16, 2011)

i ban you for your awesome face smiley


----------



## GundamXXX (Jan 16, 2011)

Banned for sleeping on the job


----------



## Fudge (Jan 19, 2011)

Banned for having an odd number of posts.


----------



## ineap09 (Jan 19, 2011)

Banned for making topic related to pizza and whether it can be considered a snack.


----------



## GundamXXX (Jan 19, 2011)

banned for haing 3 boys sleeping in your basemetn


----------



## ineap09 (Jan 19, 2011)

Banned for spelling 'basement' incorrectly.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 19, 2011)

Banned for being too inept to spell inept09!


----------



## Nujui (Jan 20, 2011)

^Banned For Being To Picky!


----------



## dude of the gree (Jan 20, 2011)

^ You are banned for eating one of the mods.


----------



## GundamXXX (Jan 20, 2011)

banned for having a really long username


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 21, 2011)

Banned for not taking your holiday in Cambodia.


----------



## ineap09 (Jan 21, 2011)

Banned for being a moderator with less than 9,000 posts.


----------



## Fudge (Jan 21, 2011)

Banned for replying to my pizza thread.


----------



## GundamXXX (Jan 21, 2011)

Banned for having a pizza thread


----------



## ineap09 (Jan 21, 2011)

Banned for indecent exposure.


----------



## GundamXXX (Jan 21, 2011)

ineap09 said:
			
		

> Banned for indecent exposure.


Banned for not finding my pic fappable


----------



## ineap09 (Jan 21, 2011)

GundamXXX said:
			
		

> ineap09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...









 Banned for making me laugh.


----------



## person66 (Jan 22, 2011)

Banned for using 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 instead of


----------



## GundamXXX (Jan 22, 2011)

person66 said:
			
		

> Banned for using
> 
> 
> 
> ...


banned for needing movable emoticons


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 22, 2011)

Just. Banned.


----------



## Ikki (Jan 22, 2011)

Banned for using an invalid argument.


----------



## GundamXXX (Jan 22, 2011)

Banned cuz I damn well say so


----------



## person66 (Jan 23, 2011)

banned because no one cares what you say


----------



## ineap09 (Jan 23, 2011)

Banned for lying about free cake.


----------



## person66 (Jan 23, 2011)

Banned because is it still lying if I tell you it's a lie?


----------



## GundamXXX (Jan 23, 2011)

Banned for being a politician


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jan 23, 2011)

Banned for being almost naked


----------



## Xarsah16 (Jan 23, 2011)

Banned for having unnatural blue hair


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 24, 2011)

Banned for being naked!


----------



## monkat (Jan 24, 2011)

Banned cuz I haven't been here for a long time.


----------



## Nujui (Jan 24, 2011)

monkat said:
			
		

> Banned cuz I haven't been here for a long time.


Banned for making us wait so long


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 24, 2011)

Banned because I was busy doing other shit other than banning people


----------



## Elvarg (Jan 24, 2011)

banned for being a gay littlecatboy


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 24, 2011)

Banned for lack of creativity.


----------



## Ikki (Jan 24, 2011)

Banned for having 69 in your member number.


----------



## Frog (Jan 24, 2011)

Banned as having any number higher than 3 in your member number is seriously not cool.


----------



## person66 (Jan 24, 2011)

Banned for having a member number.


----------



## Frog (Jan 24, 2011)

Banned as you do too... and O_O it's got a number higher than 3 in it!!!!


----------



## GundamXXX (Jan 24, 2011)

banned for being canadian... ey


----------



## Frog (Jan 24, 2011)

Banned for missing.


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 24, 2011)

Ramonra said:
			
		

> Banned for having 69 in your member number.


I never noticed that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Oh and guy above me, banned for being a frog horse thing


----------



## Fear Zoa (Jan 24, 2011)

Banned for being soviet


----------



## ineap09 (Jan 24, 2011)

Banned for farting while only having a gas mask for yourself and not the rest of us.


----------



## Ikki (Jan 24, 2011)

Banned for being from a country with a cool flag.


----------



## GundamXXX (Jan 24, 2011)

Banned for not winning in the World Cup


----------



## Ikki (Jan 24, 2011)

Banned for bringing back annoying memories of people screaming like bitches.


----------



## ineap09 (Jan 24, 2011)

Banned for mistaking the country I'm living in now as the the country I'm from.


----------



## GundamXXX (Jan 24, 2011)

Banned for uh.. waitwut?


----------



## ineap09 (Jan 24, 2011)

Banned for potentially having a different definition of "country one's from" than me.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Jan 24, 2011)

Banned for having numbers in your username


----------



## GundamXXX (Jan 24, 2011)

Banned cuz im scared


----------



## Ikki (Jan 25, 2011)

Banned for being scared.


----------



## Frog (Jan 25, 2011)

Banned for doubting your choice in username!


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Jan 25, 2011)

Banned for being a frog.


----------



## Frog (Jan 25, 2011)

Banned for being ...holllly crap it's spinning!


----------



## ineap09 (Jan 25, 2011)

Banned for being distracted by an avatar.


----------



## person66 (Jan 25, 2011)

Banned for not getting easily distracted by moving obj-
OH LOOK! ITS A BUTTERFLY


----------



## ineap09 (Jan 25, 2011)

Banned for causing me to be distracted again! Dang it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




*watches the butterfly flutter away*


----------



## Ikki (Jan 25, 2011)

Banned for not living in the country you were born at. (even though it's my case too)


----------



## ineap09 (Jan 25, 2011)

Banned for banning me for something that applies to you as well! If I'm going, I'M DRAGGIN' YOU DOWN WITH MEH!


----------



## Paarish (Jan 26, 2011)

banned by Banny McBannster


----------



## ineap09 (Jan 26, 2011)

Banned for looking like a knight in shining armour despite them belonging in the past.


----------



## Frog (Jan 26, 2011)

Banned for crushing the poor guys dreams!


----------



## Ikki (Jan 26, 2011)

Banned for supporting dreams.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Jan 26, 2011)

banned for not supporting dreams


----------



## Ubuntuの刀 (Jan 26, 2011)

^ Banned for getting your signature removed
v Banned for potentially banning me

Oh all right


----------



## GundamXXX (Jan 26, 2011)

banned for getting ahead of things


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 26, 2011)

You are banned for wearing a silly hat


----------



## gameboy13 (Jan 26, 2011)

Banned for wearing nothing.


----------



## Ikki (Jan 26, 2011)

Banned for having cat ears.

Damn


Banned for having fox ears.


----------



## Shockwind (Jan 27, 2011)

Banned for drilling other's stomach
Banned for staring at other with a weird eye


----------



## GundamXXX (Jan 27, 2011)

banned for lacking a picture


----------



## Ikki (Jan 28, 2011)

Banned for lacking a shirt.


----------



## GundamXXX (Jan 28, 2011)

Banned for having green eyes


----------



## agentgamma (Jan 28, 2011)

Banned for being XXX of a very overrated series.


----------



## Ikki (Jan 28, 2011)

Banned for wearing a Mexican sombrero and Tai Kamiya's googles


----------



## ineap09 (Jan 28, 2011)

Banned for doing your post wrong in the "It's a duel!" thread.


----------



## Shockwind (Jan 29, 2011)

Banned for having such big boobs.


----------



## Sausage Head (Jan 30, 2011)

You have been banned.
_Reason: Fan of gamers._


----------



## Wizerzak (Jan 30, 2011)

I hereby ban everybody in this thread for keeping it alive. dammit, i just kept it going even longer didn't i?


----------



## Ikki (Jan 31, 2011)

Banned for self-ownage


----------



## GundamXXX (Jan 31, 2011)

banned for having an egyptian god in your nick


----------



## Ryufushichou (Jan 31, 2011)

banned for having a severely disturbing avatar


----------



## GundamXXX (Jan 31, 2011)

banned for lacking the skills to


----------



## Cloak519 (Jan 31, 2011)

Banned because there's a man going 'round taking names.


----------



## Ikki (Jan 31, 2011)

Banned for having an excessive ammount of numbers in your username


----------



## Cloak519 (Jan 31, 2011)

Banned for not having a username.


----------



## GundamXXX (Jan 31, 2011)

banned for being a Casigtosgso.. YEA


----------



## Sausage Head (Feb 2, 2011)

BANNED FOR MAKING FORUM GAMES IMPOSSIBLE FOR THE NEXT ONE

_next impression:_
banned for
all caps
guessing it right
guessing it wrong
being a sausagehead
using indent tags
making a long unneeded post
making a monkat game


----------



## Cloak519 (Feb 2, 2011)

Banned because since when has this thread been so inactive?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Feb 2, 2011)

Banned for the


----------



## Sausage Head (Feb 3, 2011)

banned because you troll
plz dont troll dis kk?


----------



## iMasaru (Feb 4, 2011)

banned for smiling.


----------



## Cloak519 (Feb 4, 2011)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Banned for the
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Banned for banning Sausage Head.


----------



## Ikki (Feb 4, 2011)

Banned for banning multiple users.


----------



## Sausage Head (Feb 4, 2011)

Banned for banning a user that banned multiple users including me.


----------



## Ikki (Feb 4, 2011)

Banned for having the appearance of a good guy.


----------



## iMasaru (Feb 4, 2011)

Banned for having a chibi Toshiro in your sig


----------



## Cloak519 (Feb 4, 2011)

Banned because c'mon guise banning people isn't the way forward.


----------



## tagzard (Feb 4, 2011)

^^ you are banned for having a Gwyneth Paltrow look alike avatar


----------



## Cloak519 (Feb 4, 2011)

You are banned because not even close. But hey she's pretty hot too.
Double banned for not knowing that Kirsten Dunst IS perfect.


----------



## tagzard (Feb 4, 2011)

^your banned for having a Kirsten Dunst avatat


----------



## Cloak519 (Feb 4, 2011)

Banned because HOW COULD YOU BAN SOMEONE FOR SOMETHING AS AWESOME AS A KIRSTEN DUNST AVATAR? HAVE YOU NO MORALS? WHAT IS WRONG WITH YOU? IT IS PROVEN THAT SHE IS THE MOST ATTRACTIVE WOMAN EVER AND YET YOU STILL DO THIS. IF GOD EXISTS, YOU WON'T BE SEEING HEAVEN AFTER DEATH.
And Heaven has Kirsten 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and Kirsten is absolutely stunning 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I want to marry her.


----------



## Ikki (Feb 4, 2011)

Banned for dreaming.


----------



## iMasaru (Feb 4, 2011)

Banned for being against dreaming~


----------



## TrolleyDave (Feb 4, 2011)

Banned for licking my monitor!


----------



## Cloak519 (Feb 4, 2011)

Banned for licking my PFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFT HAHAHAHAHAHAHA.


----------



## GundamXXX (Feb 4, 2011)

banned for having a dunst-fetish


----------



## ThePowerOutage (Feb 5, 2011)

Banned for having a guy wearing odd pants for an avatar


----------



## Ikki (Feb 5, 2011)

Banned for being over the rainbow

Accidental DP e_e


----------



## Ikki (Feb 5, 2011)

Banned for being over the rainbow


----------



## Cloak519 (Feb 5, 2011)

GundamXXX said:
			
		

> banned for having a dunst-fetish
> Banned for not having one... additional ban because that is an _awesome_ term.
> 
> 
> ...


Banned for self-ban 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Ikki (Feb 5, 2011)

Banned for stomping on a GBA


----------



## Cloak519 (Feb 5, 2011)

Banned because 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











































































































































































































.


----------



## iMasaru (Feb 6, 2011)

Banned for reading this~


----------



## Cloak519 (Feb 6, 2011)

Banned because of some archaic GBAtemp screenshots I forgot I took including pre-mod p1ngpong:


----------



## person66 (Feb 6, 2011)

Banned because I need to empty my recycle bin more often:


----------



## iMasaru (Feb 7, 2011)

Banned "because i can and it's free"


----------



## .Chris (Feb 7, 2011)

banned for your avatar licking my screen.


----------



## alphenor (Feb 7, 2011)

banned because you are supposedly dead yet you are alive.....


----------



## person66 (Feb 7, 2011)

Banned being one post away from having a green ribbon.


----------



## GundamXXX (Feb 7, 2011)

banned for poking


----------



## Sausage Head (Feb 7, 2011)

banned for a reason


----------



## GundamXXX (Feb 7, 2011)

banned for that "other" reason


----------



## iMasaru (Feb 7, 2011)

banned for making "888" posts.


----------



## GundamXXX (Feb 7, 2011)

banned for not having over 200 yet and still having made a name for yourself


----------



## Ikki (Feb 7, 2011)

Banned because I should be studying.


----------



## GundamXXX (Feb 7, 2011)

Banned for studying


----------



## Ikki (Feb 7, 2011)

Banned for claiming I study


----------



## GundamXXX (Feb 7, 2011)

Banned for internetzzzzzzz


----------



## Ikki (Feb 7, 2011)

Banned for falling asleep while typing "internet"


----------



## .Chris (Feb 7, 2011)

Banned of the latter.


----------



## iMasaru (Feb 8, 2011)

Banned coz i'm in love~


----------



## .Chris (Feb 8, 2011)

banned for still licking my screen.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 8, 2011)

{{}}


----------



## alphenor (Feb 8, 2011)

Ireland 1 said:
			
		

> Banned for being a friend of a robot.



is there a robot in Ghost Trick??

banned for being a country.


----------



## Mylink5 (Feb 8, 2011)

You are banned fo being a ZOMBIE!!


----------



## GundamXXX (Feb 8, 2011)

Banned cuz u betta respect homeboy


----------



## iMasaru (Feb 8, 2011)

your banned for keep getting banned by me


----------



## Haloman800 (Feb 8, 2011)

Banned for having more internets than me.


----------



## iMasaru (Feb 8, 2011)

banned for having no sig


----------



## Sausage Head (Feb 8, 2011)

banned for STOP LICKING MY SCREEN OMG STOP IT YOU ASSHOLE YOU R DOING IT THE HOLE TIME STOP IT DOUCHE


----------



## iMasaru (Feb 9, 2011)

banned for bullying me


----------



## Ikki (Feb 9, 2011)

Banned for being known as "Toton4" before


----------



## iMasaru (Feb 9, 2011)

banned for reminding me to fix my sig


----------



## monkat (Feb 9, 2011)

banned because


----------



## AndroidDem0man (Feb 9, 2011)

Your banned because kats suk.


----------



## person66 (Feb 9, 2011)

banned because I think the guest counter is broken:


----------



## alphenor (Feb 9, 2011)

person66 said:
			
		

> banned because I think the guest counter is broken:




banned because you're not sure about it.


----------



## Sausage Head (Feb 9, 2011)

banned because -snip-


----------



## iMasaru (Feb 9, 2011)

banned because you exist~


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 9, 2011)

person66 said:
			
		

> banned because I think the guest counter is broken:


Banned because it isn't broken.

35 = 33 guests, 0 anonymous members, and 2 members.


----------



## gameboy13 (Feb 9, 2011)

Banned for inventing the black hole.


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 9, 2011)

Banned for dividing by 0!


----------



## GundamXXX (Feb 9, 2011)

banned for having an abnormal sig/avatar


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 9, 2011)

Banned because it's all Sony's fault


----------



## GundamXXX (Feb 9, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> Banned because it's all Sony's fault


Banned for blaming Sony when its obvioulsy the fault of the green men


----------



## iMasaru (Feb 10, 2011)

banned for sticking up for Sony.


----------



## person66 (Feb 10, 2011)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> person66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


banned because i'm just wondering why there are so many guests in the EOF?? right now its at 37


----------



## .Chris (Feb 10, 2011)

All of you are banned 'cuz.


----------



## Ikki (Feb 10, 2011)

Banned because your hair could be used as a sex toy.


----------



## monkat (Feb 10, 2011)

Banned because I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 u


----------



## iMasaru (Feb 10, 2011)

banned coz your monkat


----------



## Ikki (Feb 10, 2011)

Banned for banning monkat


----------



## iMasaru (Feb 10, 2011)

banned for banning me for banning monkat


----------



## Ikki (Feb 10, 2011)

Banned for banning me for banning you for banning monkat


----------



## iMasaru (Feb 10, 2011)

Banned for banning me for banning you for banning me for banning monkat


----------



## GundamXXX (Feb 10, 2011)

Unbanned for banning monkat


----------



## Ikki (Feb 10, 2011)

Banned for rebelling


----------



## iMasaru (Feb 10, 2011)

banned for being against revolution~


----------



## GundamXXX (Feb 11, 2011)

VIVA LA REVOLUCION!

Lol I kid, I take over naow

Banned because I own this thread after the revolution and I claim to be the ruler of the EoF


----------



## Shockwind (Feb 11, 2011)

Banned for having no clothes except underwear
Banned for making an eagle look at you


----------



## alphenor (Feb 11, 2011)

Banned for being with Disney.


----------



## Ikki (Feb 11, 2011)

Banned for being in my lawn, I don't want zombies on my lawn


----------



## iMasaru (Feb 11, 2011)

banned for being against mutation


----------



## AndroidDem0man (Feb 12, 2011)

banned for licking my screen with your Abnormal Tongue.


----------



## Ikki (Feb 12, 2011)

Banned for banning iMasaru for the same reason everyone bans him for.


----------



## GundamXXX (Feb 12, 2011)

Banned because Im still the owner of this thread and because I damn well can

Men... shoot him


----------



## Narayan (Feb 12, 2011)

ban Because of wearing diapers.


----------



## Shockwind (Feb 12, 2011)

Banned for having cross eyes


----------



## GundamXXX (Feb 12, 2011)

Banned for me bein tirezzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## iMasaru (Feb 12, 2011)

banned coz someone shot and killed you.


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 12, 2011)

Banned because I brought him back to life


----------



## iMasaru (Feb 12, 2011)

banned for bringing back dead people.


----------



## GundamXXX (Feb 12, 2011)

Banned for oppsing me

Men... shoot him


----------



## Sausage Head (Feb 12, 2011)

Banned for i dont do requests


----------



## GundamXXX (Feb 12, 2011)

Banned for not listening to my orders

Men... shoot him


----------



## iMasaru (Feb 12, 2011)

banned for getting shot again, this time by your own man!  I made him an offer he couldn't refuse~


----------



## GundamXXX (Feb 13, 2011)

Banned for doing a coup

Men... shoot him.. men? Hello?


----------



## iMasaru (Feb 14, 2011)

banned for being "forever alone"~


----------



## Ikki (Feb 14, 2011)

Banned for recognising a forced meme


----------



## iMasaru (Feb 14, 2011)

banned for discriminating memes ;P


----------



## GundamXXX (Feb 18, 2011)

Banned because someone let this thread die


----------



## CannonFoddr (Feb 18, 2011)

Banned for giving only a 'GundamXXX' instead of a 'Castlemaine XXXX'


----------



## Domination (Feb 18, 2011)

Banned because the sky is black, and so is my hair. Coincidence? I think not. I bet its your fault.


----------



## iMasaru (Feb 18, 2011)

banned for realizing there's a conspiracy against you.


----------



## Ikki (Feb 19, 2011)

Banned because stuff.


----------



## Koumori_Knight (Feb 19, 2011)

Banned for a lame ban!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Feb 19, 2011)

Banned for claiming to being an 'Advanced member' but only having 65 posts...


----------



## Koumori_Knight (Feb 19, 2011)

Banned because I have _quality_ not quantity.


----------



## Domination (Feb 19, 2011)

Banned for having only one of the two virtues. Quality and quantity can exist simultaneously for one member without breaking any physical laws and boundaries you know... Logically.


----------



## Cloak519 (Feb 19, 2011)

Banned because my sisters stupid fucking friend is sleeping over for _two_ nights! Fucking hell. How do I fap to Olivia Wilde now?


----------



## Sausage Head (Feb 19, 2011)

banned because your name is ca51 uh 70 
its too long


----------



## Koumori_Knight (Feb 19, 2011)

Banned for being all "whatever" about where you are from.


----------



## Sausage Head (Feb 19, 2011)

you are banned for like you have a good from


----------



## Koumori_Knight (Feb 19, 2011)

banned for trying to put your attitude off on me.


----------



## Ikki (Feb 19, 2011)

Banned because your signature is a .png file.


----------



## iMasaru (Feb 20, 2011)

banned coz your a threat.


----------



## Domination (Feb 20, 2011)

Banned because your avatar is wrong! Why is the saliva arranged in such a neat orderly manner and why does it disappear all of a sudden? IT BLOWS MY FUCKING MIND.


----------



## Ikki (Feb 20, 2011)

Banned because your mind = blown


----------



## Koumori_Knight (Feb 20, 2011)

Banned because my mind=gsogskgigzirjfskeitsjtifsoydkge.


----------



## GundamXXX (Feb 20, 2011)

banned cuz i took a 2h  "powernap"  instead of a 15min one


----------



## Koumori_Knight (Feb 21, 2011)

banned because I like cake and pie!


----------



## person66 (Feb 21, 2011)

banned because I like pie and cake¡


----------



## iMasaru (Feb 21, 2011)

banned for having an avatar nearly as epic as mine~


----------



## Ikki (Feb 21, 2011)

Banned because Wigglytuff


----------



## Snailface (Feb 21, 2011)

Banned because my avatar is so awesome! Wait a minute. I'm unbanned!


----------



## Domination (Feb 21, 2011)

Banned because Pokemon is satanic. NO ONE SHOULD LET THEIR CHILDREN PLAY POKEMON ITS EVIL. EVEEELLLLLLLLLL.


----------



## Cloak519 (Feb 21, 2011)

Banned because one day somebody might love me!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 21, 2011)

Banned for experiencing uncertain hope.


----------



## Sausage Head (Feb 21, 2011)

Banned for the error


----------



## GundamXXX (Feb 21, 2011)

Banned .


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 21, 2011)

Banned for giving no reason to ban


----------



## Sausage Head (Feb 21, 2011)

Banned for .


----------



## GundamXXX (Feb 21, 2011)

. for banned


----------



## Cloak519 (Feb 21, 2011)

Banned because one day I might be loved and there is nothing ProtoKun can do about it!
Except kill me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## Nujui (Feb 21, 2011)

Banned for being regular


----------



## Cloak519 (Feb 21, 2011)

Banned for being irregular.
In the bowels department.


----------



## The Pi (Feb 21, 2011)

Long time no ban.


----------



## Cloak519 (Feb 21, 2011)

Banned because what happened to the old Pi avatar? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Sausage Head (Feb 21, 2011)

Banned because you didn't google it.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 21, 2011)

CA519705950 said:
			
		

> Banned because one day I might be loved and there is nothing ProtoKun can do about it!
> Except kill me
> 
> 
> ...


Banned because I wish you the best! I have no intentions of killing you.


----------



## Cloak519 (Feb 21, 2011)

Banned because yay! Banned again because it will probably never happen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Ikki (Feb 21, 2011)

B for Banned


----------



## Koumori_Knight (Feb 22, 2011)

Banned Because I am a Bloody Bored Bastard!


----------



## Cloak519 (Feb 22, 2011)

Banned because lol I gave this thread a 1 star 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## Sausage Head (Feb 22, 2011)

Banned because you changed your avatar. It has to do with Avatar the last steelbender or avatar the last blue retard.


----------



## Cloak519 (Feb 22, 2011)

Banned because I am so confused right now. It's Kiki! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So there.


----------



## iMasaru (Feb 23, 2011)

banned coz i've been away~


----------



## Cloak519 (Feb 24, 2011)

Banned because 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 24, 2011)

Banned because


----------



## Cloak519 (Feb 24, 2011)

Banned because I totally agree. I would actually like to know how many hours in total I've spent staring at pics of Kirsten.


----------



## person66 (Feb 24, 2011)

banned because I have 500 posts now


----------



## .Chris (Feb 24, 2011)

banned for having 500 posts.


----------



## person66 (Feb 24, 2011)

banned for having more than 500 posts


----------



## .Chris (Feb 24, 2011)

banned fo bribing me with a cake.


----------



## iMasaru (Feb 24, 2011)

banned coz i wanna say "Hi"


----------



## Sephxus (Feb 24, 2011)

^banned for using coz instead of because.


----------



## monkat (Feb 24, 2011)

Banned cuz it's been a while since monkat has banned someone.


----------



## iMasaru (Feb 24, 2011)

banned coz you think you can ban someone~


----------



## Minox (Feb 24, 2011)

Banned for not believing in the power of monkat.


----------



## iMasaru (Feb 24, 2011)

Banned for believing in the power of monkat~ :3


----------



## Minox (Feb 24, 2011)

Banned for assuming that I myself believe in that ;P


----------



## monkat (Feb 24, 2011)

Banned because you do. Because it is real.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 24, 2011)

Banned for lies.
Also banned for envying my blueness.


----------



## Sausage Head (Feb 24, 2011)

Banned for

bad currentlife.exe OR bad Regeneration.exe OR bad status.exe


----------



## Minox (Feb 24, 2011)

Banned for trying to take over the world (I'm onto you Dutch people! :


----------



## Sausage Head (Feb 24, 2011)

Banned because you haven't been brainwashed by delicious Dutch food yet.


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 24, 2011)

Banned for never once mentioning how cute I am in any of your posts


----------



## Sausage Head (Feb 24, 2011)

Banned because you didn't use FastForwardGoogle.

You are so cute+


----------



## aaniil (Feb 24, 2011)

^ Banned because the dutch didn't win the world cup


----------



## TrolleyDave (Feb 24, 2011)

Banned for being anal.


----------



## Nujui (Feb 24, 2011)

Banned for being even more anal.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Feb 24, 2011)

Banned for a lack of originality that would make even Justin Bieber blush.


----------



## Nujui (Feb 24, 2011)

Banned for mentioning Justin Bieber.


----------



## iMasaru (Feb 24, 2011)

banned for secretly being in love with Justin Bieber and having his picture printed on your bed >


----------



## aaniil (Feb 25, 2011)

Banned for exposing Sheaperd121's deepest darkest secret :'D


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 25, 2011)

Banned for that hair cut of yours.


----------



## Sausage Head (Feb 25, 2011)

Banned because you aren't going to buy a _R4 3DS with real 3DS compatibality_ flashcart.
Good products


----------



## Cloak519 (Feb 25, 2011)

Banned because I keep having sexual thoughts about my female character on Monster Hunter.
Double banned because I even send her to the snowy places in a bra and knickers so I get a good view of her butt when she gets knocked over 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## FireGrey (Feb 26, 2011)

Banned for getting me horny.


----------



## iMasaru (Feb 26, 2011)

baned for making me think of a horny dog coz of your dp~ o.o'


----------



## Cloak519 (Feb 26, 2011)

Banned because I gave in and fapped to my Monster Hunter character yesterday. It was weird... she was face down, ass up and we only did adult stuff together after we slayed all the monsters in the area.


----------



## Sausage Head (Feb 26, 2011)

BAnned because you have problems.


No wait, not when it's on GBAtemp


----------



## Cloak519 (Feb 26, 2011)

Banned because Ļ̎͐̌̂̓̃҉͉̘o̧̳̳͚̯̩̟̤̹̽̇ͮͣ͑͒́͜ͅr̃̐ͧ͑͑ͭ͆̚҉͎̦̹̤e̤̲̭̦̗͈̊̽̒̐͛̂ͪ̚̚͡m̨̧̭͈̞̭̯̂̎̚ ̢̘̫̲͊̋ͨ̒͛ͫ͋i̢̤̞̲̻͖̥̤ͧ̃͐ͮ͟p͚͔͇͚͉̜̘͎ͭͭ͘š̗̺̱̮̼ͮͤ́͠͞u̴̡͖̻̹͈̜̦͈̮ͪ̂ͤ̌́m̂̐̏͊̍̽̀ͯ͏̺̖ ͇̼͔̞̯͈̑̏͒ͨ̏̕ͅd̸̢͉̲̼̤̤̩̽ͯ̒͗ͨ̃o͕̓̐l͉͉͕̗͚̊̇͑́̿͛̿ͣo͕͖̣͙̼̪̎͒̇͑͢͟rͣ̄̄̃ͪͮ͗ͫ҉̥ͅ ͔͉̪̭̝̹͉ͨͣ̄̃̕s̡̤̻̮̬͖̭ͪ͗͞͞i̙͉̬̮̝͙͌ͣ̃̄̕t̡͍̘̭̥̤̆ͯͣͬ̏̄̓̍̊͝ ̶̵̲͚͓̦͖̋ͅa̝̱̱͚͇̩͉ͭͤ̏̃̐̈́͆̚͢͝m̖̘̺̝͈͈̽̒̅̉́ē̵̬͕ͤt̪̘̼͇͓̬̯̹ͣͦͨ̋̉ͧ̑͂͌,͔̫̹͍̭̺̫ͭͬ̑ ̢͚̹̳̺̠̼̖͎ͨͥ̔̌͆ͪc̡̣̖͍̯̯͔̜̣ͩ̈́̓̊ͬͬͪͮ̚͘ǫ̸̟̰͖͎͍͑̈́ͤͯ̽̂n̥̲͖̩̼͇̘̼͐ͬ̐͑̉̓̌ͥͤ̕s̵͙͖̺̯͖̝̹ͯ̋͐͌ͅe̙͚̼̐̆̋̓ͨ̋̚͘͝c̆ͤ̌҉̗̱͙̙̯̤͕̕͘ͅt̯͗̅͌͢͞e͍̺̾̐ͣͅt̼̞̆͆ͯͦ͂͠u͙̺͚̗͚̟͗͑̍͒̐̄͘r̴̨͔̱̫̩̣̟̽̇͐͐͗́̕ ̡̼̺̭̳̰̱̦ͬ̅̂̓ͅͅå̸̧̨͖͍̯d̶̷͎̠̒̊̏̿̎̚i̴͉͍͉̺͂ͫ̿̌ͮ̍́p̩̦͇̬̼͒̉ͤ͛ͣi̧͓̝̞̖̗̝͚̳̜ͮ̍ͩͣş͍̜̙̳̙̱͓̻ͨ̇͌̀͟c̜̻͙͚̓͗̚͜i̜̜̹̲̺̗̟̺̖ͤ̅͌̉̐̀n̳̰̗̖̹̫̙̻̋͛͠ğͨ̈͗̌̀͏̛͇͈͎̦̲͇ ̟͚͂͗̍͒͛̈̈́̐e̩̜̲̳̒ͤ͂̔ͭͯ̑̔͟l̼̺͓͔̼͍͇ͭ̓̎͘i̺̯̗̞͙͍̅͛͒̑͐͊̎͊͡͠͝ṯ̜̎͆̆̈̽̑ͪ̚͘͟.͎̩̈̍̾ ̢̻̺͈̘͉ͨͮͦ͐͂ͪ͢P̶̳̉̌r̡̯̣̗̠̗͂ͦ̅̋ͧ̌̈̈͠a̸̬͚̩͍̫̭͚͌̒ͣͨé̶͎̤̙̉͛͑̍s̏ͯ҉̛̭̮e̠̠͖̗̣͉̻͇ͬ̊͒͐̉̈̐̆̉͟n͎̦̹͚̼̱̝̙͔ͣ͊͌̒ͤ̀t̶̩̖͔̹̐̂͊̄ͦͣ̀ ̗͎͔̫͓̪͉̎ͣ̅ͬͦ̇̚aͫ̏̉͒̑͒̄̿͏͉͕̻̣͓̜̭ ̰̯̯̝̱̭̳͑̍̒͑ͦ̄͗̋͟͞͡a̛͚̬͌ͨͨ͞u͎͗̈̿̓͊ͬ̈͟g̷͔͎̬ͩͪ́̿̾̈ͭ̊͠ṷ̶̡̝̳͙͐̏̊̈͐̎͗͒͟e̢͓̟̥̗̳͈̓ͪ̓͊̾ ̴̬̺̻͓͈̲ͤ͊̀͝eͫ̍̊͝҉̜̺̟̼̦͠u̜̫͎ͧ͂̏̽ͫͧ̄͟͜i̴̴̡̠͉̩͍͕̎̌ͨsͩ͢͡҉͓ͅm̧̢̭͉̊͛͋̾͛̔ͥ͂͠o̮̗̗̝̐͋̀͜ͅd̹̳͈̩̩̭͉̋́ ͈̹̻̓̆̅͒̾͜͠ṁ̨̨͚͙̫̬̩̼͔͐a̘̯̜͇̺͉͌̿̊͋u̴̦ͮ́͊͝r̦̯̤̻̺̖̮̺ͬ̏̃ͅi͛̓͏̸͚̣̬̩̩̝̙̥s̴̑̀̾͏͉̮͔͈̞̤͍̳ ͎̺͖̫͒̏̋ͪ̀̌̎̓̆̕c͈͓̰̖̜͎̠̅͆̑̅̅o̹̣͎̰ͣ̍̊͗̑̑ͭͤ͜͞n̴̗̥̻̺̪̽̊ͮ̀͜s̡̟͚̖̠͈̣ͪͨ͐̅ͦ͜͝e̠̱͍̜̫̭ͦͧͫ͛̂̏ͫ͠c͚͓̘̠̞͎̟͓̽̍̕tͯ͊͏̬͕͉̦͢é̻̯̠͇̦̩̦̦͖͌͆̉́͌ͩ́̕t͉̤̘͙͓͙̍ͥú̗̩̍͛̿͞r̵̮̬̦̗ͧ̌ͅͅ ̶̷̾҉̜̯p̵̛̦͇̖̹̭̱̱̹͛ͣ͊ȏ͖̻̗ͧ͠r̯̺̭̗̣ͤͫͣͩ̓̋ͫ͘t̵̑̀͑͒͌̃̃͏̰̻̻̭͙a̸̹̭̰̳̹͓̫̪̒̍̈́̆ͥ͊͠.͖̙͙͔̟͙͇̂̒͂̍ͫ̐ͧ ͖̦̱͚͓͎̉ͧ̄ͅI̸̳̻͌̃̍̈́́̾n̨̥ͬ̓͐ͅtͥͫ́͏͔͈͎̤̮̫͓e͍̼̺̞̥̻̣͚̓̾g͓̫͓̩͍̙̰͍͈ͧ͊ͫͭ̌̉ͣ̓̐̕e̘̩̼̜̳̟͍͗͌ͥr̪͉͐̈̓̋͂̋͞ͅ ̱͙̻̬͇̖̞̠̹̈̂ͦ̐ͯ͘͟͞c͙̓̄͐ͣ͋͝͠ũ̡̻͕ͩ̃̽ͭ̔͊̈́͘ŗ͈̦̙̪̮̗ͨͭ͋͛͑̕͜s͉̤͖̻̙̗͖̠ͫͥ̕u̶̼̟͈̭̪̲̠̘̾͒̐̀s̳̺̣ͫ̅ ̑͛ͦͭ͒̏ͬ̇̀͏̛͓͔̯̺̙s̛̤̱̟̼̗̙̻̫͍͂͟u͔̟̪̍̇̒ͯ͗̐͝s̛̖̭͙̈̚̕͝ͅc͇̫̬̫̑̾͛ͪ̍̑̀ͅi̗̪̬̹̖̪̙̾ͩ̉ͅp̵̩̞͔̮ͫ͛͋̈͒̚i̋ͥͣ̍̑̅͋̌҉̛̳̺͔̬̜̰t̸̯̹̼̯̝͛͑̊̉̂͘ ͗͌ͣ̋҉̪͚̺̹e̴̘̟̝̱̫͍̫̪̟̔l̼̭̮̥͚͇̻̬ͥ̉̇i̫͓̱̗̝͍̯͛̃͛͛͑͗̈͟͟͝t̸͍͎͎͔͙̩̖̘̖̀ͮ́ ̧̣͉̇ͤ͂̕͠u̬͖̖͔͓̦̹͒ͪͅt̸̯͎͖̞̯̩̺̠̎͒ ̵̾̑͒͒ͧ̑ͦͥ̀҉͖͔̝̪͕̣f͙̦̣͚̥͈̬͓̗ͤ̔ͥ͂͋̈ͯ̌e̵̪̦̭̋́͐ͤ͘͢r͓̳̫̲̪͓͖͐ͮ̚ͅm̧̙̭̖̲͎̹̃̿̾͊̊̓̈́̓ͤ̀͘e̋̇ͬ̽͆̊͏̣̞͘n͇̜̖͓̰ͥ̚ẗ̳̫̗̮̾̓̌̐̋̽͊ͯȗ̵̘͍̗͗̔́ͦͨm̶̛̩̯̘̳̗̳̺̤̂͗̏ͮͤͦͅ.̢̝͕̤͔̮͔͍ͯ͌͊̕ ̷̫̜̜͖̣̞͉ͩͅA̋ͩ̋͡͏͙̜̜̜̬͔̭͔͟l͚̂̊̊̈́̉̾͋͒͡i̴̡̧̲̤͖̎̏̅ͪͅq͓͔̱͚̟͋ͫ͢͢͠u͕̣̟͙͉͎̖̞ͯ̋̂̅̚a̡̤͈̜͖̪̪͚̹ͣͨ͘m͎̣̜͍̤̮̳ͦ̌ͫ͋͜͝͡ͅ ̸̗ͪ̏̇̑́e̬̾̾͐̈͒ȑ̴̛̠͙͚̺͔͕ͣͨ̋͗a̜͚̻̱͑̿ͮ̋̈̈́̿ͮ͘t̡̗̱̲̗̙ͮͨ͌͊ͨ̋ ̦̱ͤ̈̒ͧ̾̚v̴̛̮̻̲̞̫̭̣ͭͤ͡ͅo̼̺̬̤̟̳͕͍ͪl̨̞̬̹͈̬̣̈́ͦ̀̈ͅù̔̅ͣ͘҉̥͉̤̩̗̙͡ͅt̟̪ͬ̊͊̀͗̒̾͡ͅͅp̪͖̥̹͇ͦͣ̊̉ã͓̟̗͋́̍̿̋̑̑ͮ͞t͇̤̪͖͕̦̮͚̲̑̅.̗̦͖̘̪̽̃̏̄̽́ ̺̰̩̪̮͚̜͐Ṉ̺̬̺̋͌a͖̩̠̰͐̇̉̽͗̾͊̒̊͘͡m̝͎͚̖̟̠̜̲̃ͤ ̷̮̼͍̤̻̩̳ͫ̔͂ͅc̟ͧ͑̄́̏̌o̖̦̖ͤ̌͐̈́ͅn̼̭̤̘ͣ͗ͥͤͭ͜s̥̳̦͚̬͍͆͋ë̘̗̜̆̆͐̀̌q̥̠̥̲̙͍̬̽̃̈͋̋ͣ͑͠ų͌ͬ͌͊̌ͭ͑ͦ҉͚͈̫͕̭̘ͅä̴̭̹̠̫́ͯ̊ͬ̉́̈́ͭt̮̹͌ͭ͛ͣ̓̆ͨͥ ̵̧̻̭̳̗̘̙͈̜̈͐̏ͮ́͟i̖̗ͤ͂ͩ͋̃̑ͨ̈a̢̺̣̥ͬ͊ͭ͛̂ͦ͂͆̇c̘̫͙̪̪̮ͧ͒̓͂̿u͇̟͇͚̓̏̓ͤͥ͟͢͞ͅl̈́͆͑̓̽͏̧̧͈̣̭î͍̘͖̼̞͈̻̺͉̾̈́͊͑͛̀̚͘͟s̨̳̙̥͕͚̦̯̮͆̋͌ͬ͊̓ͤ̍ͮ͜͜ ̖̞̦̖̰̣͇͆̈́͐ͤl͚̥͖̲ͧ͗̋ͮe̡̛̞̩̲͇͚͎ͯ͊̽ͭ͆̀ç̝̤̬̞̗̝̟̣ͪ͆̂̊̔ͥ͒̑͟t̡̮̭͉̦̟͇̉ͬ͑̐ũ̼̙̠̺͈̰s̵̹̜͌̌̅̑̃ ̯̜͔͉̖͌͠ę̣͎̞̤͎͖͛ͩ̓̍̓g̻̘̺̪̟̳͕͇̈ͭͮe̢̟̤̅̆̆͐̈́̽ͥͦ͟t̴̬̙̻̞͕̥̉̍͌̒ͬ͐͌̚ ̴̰̜͕̤̯̳͚̼̐͂͠ğ͖͙͎̰͓̲̥̯̩̈̓̂͌̀̀r̡̖̭̬̬̗͛́͟a̯͂̏͋̅ͩv̢̖͔̹̖̏͊͞͞i̵̢̜͖̙̫͍̝̊ͬͬ̇̚͟d̢̨͍̝̞̥̯͉̯̭ͣ͆ͬͩą̟̹̬̟͍̩͑ͪ͌ͮ̓̋̆̄̊.̬͔̟͚̈́̇̈́̽͐̂̆̎ ̩̼̫̳͈̌͗̓ͮ̎̕A̷̸͈̪̦͗ͧ̂̈ͣ͒l̉͂̿̉̊͂͛҉̪̰̹͎̖i̸̜͕̘̅͛̇̒̿q̡̭͙͗ͩͨ͑̿͂͞u̷̸̥̙͔̖̫̺̎̓ạ̡͇̯̝ͧ͑m̸̪̗̩̫̠͙͌ͩͭͧ̀͡ ̨̦̼̜̘̟̤̙̮̋͌̓ͬͬͪ͊l͔̜̘͕̮̫̱͓̆̉̇͆̂̂́̚õ̧̨̥̥͖͛̿̎͛̆͑͢b̳̼̮̜̖̽ͬͨ̏ͫͭ̂̚͜͡ọ͈͉̯͖̘͕̫̅͗̆̂͑̀͢ͅr̛̳̹̗͎̻͇͛͗̇̈́̍̀̒̄͠ṫ̨̤̺̻͈̥ͥ̀͝i̴̪̖̟͍̙̘̙̍ͯ͗̽ͭ͛́́̚͘s̙̯͚͂̏ͅ ̶̧͇̟͇͚̭̝̹́ͭ̿͑͆ͬͩ̇ͅé̛͋̔͋̎̀̓ͯ͏͖͔ͅr̡͓̪̥̦̹̰̐̄̓ͯ̒ͥ͊ͅͅa͐͒̒̅ͪͦ͊҉̥͓̼͍͉͖ẗ͓̣̥͍̝̲͎́̔ͧͥ̏̚͟ ̬̹̳͖̺̻͚̖́a͂́́҉͉t̸̴͔̯̰̟̟̤͍ͤ͆̀͞ͅ ̢̮̖͍̹̮͙̊̂l̹͊́̅ͤä̸̵̛̲͕̗̎̌̎ͬc̻̬͖̥̠̮̺̗̑͛̓ͨ́̇͘u̷͚͈͚̠̬̪͋̆̽̿̒̔͂̉͂́ͅs̶̙̭͔͔̍͊̃͘ ̢̯̭̭̻͙͎̊ͯ̽̎̉t̴̛̝͇̙̣̮̳̝͈͆ͧ͗̋̆ỉ̴̘̖͈ͯ͘n̢̯̹͇̯̜̼͋ͤ͐ͦ͐̇̃c͖̫̼̲͙̼͉͉̽̾͡į͓̮͙̩̤͖̿ͬ̊͌͊͢d̜̮̖̱̫̥̩̙̒̅͑ͮ̌͆̓͊ͧu̸ͤ͗̚͏͔̞̣͍̯͓ņ͉̲͋̽ͣ̂̈́̇̿͝t͚̍ͨ̽ ͙͚̣̈ͪ̃ͦ͌̎ͥs̨̺̠̮̟͇͇ͮ́́͝i̪͚͕̞̬̜̟̙̐̀́̿̊ͫt̤̼͓͙̙̰͊̅̈́̆̒͘͢͝ ̷̯̣̙̰̬̥̦̉͌͆ͧ͛ͪͥ̈͞ͅa͚̗̮̝̅̈ͭͭͤm̶̙͉͖ͬ͂́͑̑̉̚̕ȩ̛̯̥͓̹̱̪́̔̄ͦẗ́͑͂ͪ͆̀͛҉͈ ̟̭̖͔̀̉f̸̘͓̜̺̦̱̗̳͖͗̂̚ą̪͚̺̜̥̜̔ͫ̃̏̓ͬ̇̃c̸͕͔͚̗̰̜̀ͩ͌̉̂ḯ̘̤̠̺̅̑̾̏ͧ͋ͤ͠l͔̬͚̹̲̥̰̲̖͋̈́͝iͦ͛̔̎̄҉̖̫s͙̜͋ͦ̃̏̄ͥ̽ͥ́̀i̝̣̟̎ͥş̵͙̱̮̯ͣ͌ ́̇͆̂ͭ͏̻t̴͙̩ͭ̅̽ͮͪ̒̚ͅo͖͉̹̗ͥ̈͆ͧ̚͠ṛ̸͍̭͔͑͛̈́͋̓́͟t̃̄̇̆̏͋͏̜̟̗̠̫̙ͅo̧̢̳͚͇͓̖̝̖̫̅͋ͮͅr̛͇̪̟͍͔̦̭ͧͪ̀͑ͧͫ̍̀͝ ̶̛̳̝̱̮̈́͊͐͆̄͆͟o̞̤̮͋͆͡r̴̢͚̥̭͈̺ͨ̆ͪͮṉ̨̱͚ͦ̄ͣ͟a̩̓͊̐̿̂͐̄͢r̷̾́͆̋̓͆̈́ͅě͍̩̳ͤͥ̌̉̑ͮ̐.̢͔ͣ͡ ̵̟̫ͥ́̓͆ͩ̕P̢̯̩̙̼̤ͣ̽͗͒ͬę̰̯̝͈͕̳̈́ͭĺ͙͈̓́l̗̪͚̽͒ͧͣ̏̔̍̚e̮̹̺̍́̀͟n̲̣͔̹̭̥͇ͮͣ́t̵̨̩̱̙ͩͮ͆͋̅ͫͧę̯̦͎̋ͥͩ͂̈́̋̉̾͜s̠͚̮̜͇ͪ͊̆̽̔̈̄q̯̰ͣ͌̌̅̍ͪ͆u̬͎̐̓̾͞ͅe̢̮̭̖̝ͩͥ͆̀ ̖̤̤̣̀̀̔̕v͖̯̓ͩ̌͊̑͒͐͋i͊̀͑̋̎̈́̋͒̕҉̡̝̝͙̥̰ͅt̶͓͖͕̤̤͆̌͗͋ͨ̓ͧ̊͆͜a̝͕̹̙̜͆ě̱̟̱͚͉̝̈͊ͮͩ͢ ̫̱̪̤̰͙̏ͤ̓͛ͅn̵̬̅͊ͬͥ͝u͈̟̳͕̫̓͗̕͢͞n̦͚̝̦̖̋ͮͨ͞͡c̡̨͇̠̪̟̱̥͖̟ͩͩ͛ ̡̭̘̅͐̃͐ͩͨ͛̋ȯ̧̫͎̱̹ͣͪͮ̈͝r̨͎̦̳͚̫̱̭̔̊̃͐̈̇͡c̵̦̝̹̯̩͕̙ͪ̋̈́̑͛͛̓̓̚͝i̼̗̼̹̬̿̍ͦ̈̃̉̊ͨͧ͟.̵͎͔͈͍͕͕͒ͪ̾̏̆͌̏ͩ͛ ̟̯͌̒̚͡ͅḐ̨̘ͬ̿ö̸̖̬ͨͣ͂̿ͣ͘͜n̦̯̫͔̜̣̯̂̐ͮ͑ͬ̐͗̿̊ȩ̰͚͓͚̤̭̳̯͊c̴̻̺̺͕̬̣̹ͬͧ̀ ̵̖͓̗̳͖̃ͮ́̀ͥ͢n̶̜͎͍̥̰͈̆ͨ͗ͪͅe͆̄̏̎̇̈͡͏͕̘̻͙̹͖c̸̺̙̝̳̳̞͑ͥ͝ ̢̛̫̖͉̟̱̙ͣ̀ͭ͑̋̀ͣ̂̑͜ͅn̡̹̖̦͔̈͋̏͗ͨ̈́͟ͅư̮̩̱̘̭̟̒͐ͥ̒ͧ̎̒͋̚l̠̻̤̲̔̓̽̎̈̏͟lͣ̀̓͏̝̝̘a͉͍͚͖̺̘̼̎̓ͬͯ̎ͫ͌ ̧̛͒ͫ̐̉҉͈̦̤̤̲̖i̴̤͎͖͍͙̟̘ͨ̑̐͆́̚ͅd̞͇͎̹͇̐̓ͯ̕ ̼̞̺̖̻͍̔̅̈́̊ͨ͝i̒̌͏̴̘͈ͅp̟̖̄͑̌̾̎̔͜͞ş̧̻̖̒̀̈́̐̍͊ͪü̪̜̹͉̙̗̱̆̿ͣ͆m͈̣͉͓͓͓͇̓̆͂̍̿̃̈́̾ ̠̤͎̙̫̗̲̜͙͐̾ͮ́͠ḻ͖̹̳͕̆̓̎ͧ͡ō̥̻͚̞̘̗̮͚ͯ̄̍ͥ̓ͮ̋͘b̟͔͔̗̹̳͊ͨ͆ͤ̓̅ͭͨo͈̗ͨͯ̉̃̓ͣ̌̚͜r̰̟̿͆ͭ̂̏͗̈͞ṭ͚̳̰ͩ̒̔̕i̷͊̆ͪ̔͑͌̍̒͏̴̫̰͔s̬͎͓̣̗̝͕̤̍̽ͧ̓̃̊ ̡̻̻͚̪́̉͋̐̂͒̓̓̏̀c̘̟̲̖̞̮͔̐̄ͥ̀ơ̞͇̜̳̯̺͇̄̋́̀̄n͉͔͛ͧ͑͢͢͡g̮̞͓̥ͭͩ̄̓́ǔ͕͇̣͂̅͐̋͟e̞͔͌̃̋̽ͨ͛̅͛͜ͅ ̷̦͉̳̾̓̉ṵ̣͍̪̟̣͎ͯ̂̈̽ͅļ̓ͤ̆͂̔͏͔̱̩̬̪ľ̰̞̠̺̹̱ͩ̐̍͒å͔̅͌̀ͯͬ̓ͯ̚͜m̳͚͚̭̥͙̮̅̓̈̌ͨ̐͂͒͠c̗̮̯̦̠̯͚͍͗ͦ̎ó̗͔̖̆̇̽͢͝͠r̶͈̝̙̤̲̞ͪ̾͒ͭ̎ͭ̓̃p͍̥͎̣͆͜e͇̳͖͓̜̖̫̫̎̈́ͦͦ̓̒ͅr͇̯̙̱̦̈́͊ͨ̌ͥ ̰̠̳̲̣̯̼̪͗ͬͣͪͨ̐̍̀͠n̥͍͔̬̙͔̮ͤͥ̓ͪ̂͆̾͝o͔̰̜ͧ͢͡n̵̡̻͒̒ͭ͟ ̢̓́̀͏̭̥̭̯̞̯͚̺eͥ̀͏͙͙̳͚̖̝s̨̫̠̹̆͋̅͆̚̚͟ṫ͉͍̬̣͉̼̻ͩ͗͊͌͞.͉̥̰̆̓͘͠ ̥̹̺͐̓͌͘M̶͓͉̦̹̬ͧͮͩ͠ą̳̫͕̱̟̝̎̿͑̎̿̓̒͗̀e͉͎͖͉̲̩͛̃ͥ̽̈́̊͆̾́͢͠͠c͙̼̬ͯ́̀ͩ͛͋͊e̵̝͓͛͛ͩ͝n̯̲̝̭͍̫̯̊̒ͮ̌̀͊͒̍a͖̲͉̭͉̥̤̭ͮͬͨ̀̿͟sͭͤͥ͏͙͙͍̳͚͕ ̶̧̻͉̝̇̓̀̋ͤ̄͟e̸̴͕̖̞͚͖̰̼̓̋̑͟ͅu̜͇̻͑̌ͬ̐ͭ̋͞͠ ̫͙͈̲͙̾̋ͤ́ͯ̓́̈́̈͜͢ͅn͓̤̗̥̒̌̀́͞ṷ̧̣͎̫͇̺̺͖́̈ͬ́l̹̭̖̲͍̠̗̂̚ͅḷ̸̴̟͔̟̺̜͒̍ͫ̾̽̎͑͜a̠̺͚͖͎̠ͯͯ͘͞ ͈̟͉̼̖̐̐̎̏̿ͥ͐̀͜ͅǎ̠͎̙͍̟͉ͧͪ̂ͤ͗̎́́c̶͕̟͖̗̲̝͕ͨ̋̔̏ͪͥ ͙̲̱͕ͦͨ̊͌̅̋̆̊̓͜͜p̛̣̃͌u͚̘͙̝͋̓̈́̑̇ͨͥr̘̽̃ͧͩͮ͛͘͠u̴̟̝̿͊̂̓ͬ̀š̡̛̞̮̈́͗͢ ̷̢̛͔̖̳͚̣̻̃̐̂͆a̛͈̠̣̰̘͈͉̎̓̿̍͌̍̀cͣ̄̄ͮ̚͏͙̬̤̖̲͎͕͡c̴͍̮̥͇̟̞ͧ̕͜uͨͯ̑ͨ̊̏͗̎͏͇̹̺̩̖ͅṃ̡̖̙͕̲̘̥̅ͧ͠s̨̳͈͈͔̞̊ͧͥ̔̉̅́a̸̶̭̱͙̳͚̮̻ͫ́͒̿ͫͣn̘͙̭̲̐ͣͤ͗̓̃͐ͩ ̷͈͎͍̱̎͂͌́f̬̓̒r͇̺ͣ͌i̸̮̠̰̱̟̠͍̿͛ͮͅn̥̞̜͖̰̯̪̂̐ͫ̾̌̌͟g̪̣͔̘̏͐̄̂̉̾̚͠ͅi̓̏̇ͥͦ͑̇̇͡͏̠̫̹͍̩͢l̐ͫͩ̍͏̨̪̞̞l̊̿̾͞͏͚͍͇̝ͅa̫̣̝͓̤̯̹ͫ̃͋ͧ͑̂̐̑ͮ.̩͎ͧ̃ͬ̊̐ͧͮ͑̾ ̻͎̲̤̫̳̪̅ͭ̽ͧ͛̒̀͟S̘͕̝̯̮͕̪͖̀̌͗̒ͭ͆͛̒ͤ͜͝u̡̓͆͋̆͏̥͍ș̢̛̞ͦͣ̂ͧ̇ͭ͠p͓̣̭̗̆ͪe͋ͩͬͦ͋̃͡҉̯̝͎̳̺̣̮̀n̶̢̳̱̙̫̯̞ͭ̅ͪ͐͐͜d̶̙̺ͣͥ̍̊ͧͯ̾̚͢i̷̬͈̜̪̗̤͙̗͑̾̒̄̈́̀ͤ͐s̶̞̣͇̦ͫ̈ͣ͝ș͖̱̯̣͙̤͋ͦ̂͋̍ͅe̶̯͖̹̙̝̟ͩͦͤ͟ ̨̬͍̟̝̈̓ͯ̈ͥ̏͋̚d̵̶̛͚͙̓̐ͨ́̂͛ͦ͊i̵̹͓͕̘͔̱̅̅̈́ͥ͒͐͜a̤̖͇̯̻͕͈̐ͯ̾ͯ̌͡m͂̒͐̽̓̒̚͏̹͞ ͬ͐̓̂̅͘͏̪͓͉͔̺̞̰̹j͍̰̩̟̻̄͆͐u̷̧͍̝ͩ͒͞s̨͕̮͍̱̗ͪ̊̒̐̊̅̒̾̓͝t͒͗ͪ͋̓̔̀҉̛͙̠ǫ͍̯̻͔̆̎ͦͭͫ̚̕ͅ,̴͙̹͔̠̥̺ͭ̆̓ͬ̾͊̏̏̾͜ ̵͍͐ͮ̈́̎͋͋ͯ̚v̛̥̗̻̹̥́̊͝ͅe̡̘͕̲̝͙͚̗ͯ̋͞ͅs̸̘̯ͯ̄͛͌̈́̽͟ṭ̷̛̜͉̙̖̲̣ͥ͠ḭ̡̙̩̼͈͖̺̫ͩͧḃ̤̱̻̩ͫ͂ͦ͠ű̷͖̭̟̤̜̼̥́l̛̤͉̭̣̥͒̇ͬ͑̒u̡̹̪͙͉̖̦̘̰̿ͧ̇m̪̳̦̫̼̂͊̈́̿ ̞̬̲̈́͆̏ͭë͑ͣ̋̃̊͏̕҉̫̣͍g̮͓͉̣̐͌̾̀͝e̲̙͋͛͗t̴̶̳̂͋̓͟ ͣ̄̎ͩ͑͑̐͡҉̞̦̩̥͔̟̜͔s̭̗͙̮̺̟̗͚̈́̔̏̀̔ȩ̷̢̥ͩ͑ͪ͂̄̍̈́ͭm̸̫͈̞̱̱̲̥͓̌ͪ͂ͧͭͬ̐̓͐p̨̛̭̘̬̭̙͓̎͑̎̈́͠e̦̜͛ͤͥ́r̷̥͖̮̦̂̌̏͐̓͐̐͡ͅ ͯ͆̈͒ͧͮͦ̓̀͏̬ͅn̨͂̏̎̚͏̪͕̭̳̭͚͎e̥̖̭̘͊͂̌ͬͧ̆͘͜c̳̲͎̲͈̭̠̜͒͛̾ͮͮ̂̊,̜͕̼̯̽̊̇̑͑͂ͫ̽͂̀́ ̷̰̖̘̟̼̲̲͉̃ͫ͋̓ͯ̾͗̂ḏ̡͗͗ͣ̄̆́̓̇͘ͅi͕̱̝̤͇̟͛͐̓̂̏́̕͞ĉ̦̠ͥͥͯ͌ͫ̀t̛̜̥͉̰̯̤̃͛u̬̩̘̿͂ͧͣ͐̑ͯ̀͜ṁ͓̼͚̜̇ͅ ͎̖̭̻ͯȩ͙͎ͬ̔͡g͓̿͋͑̈́ͯ̓̔͟e̸͔̟͒ͮ̏͗ṭ̵̠̦̲̪̼̳̇͗̓̐ͣ̓̍̒͠ ̵̴̹̟̺̣͇̼̟̈ͯͮͨ̅͛́o̫̩̠̪̬ͩͨ̏́͞d̩̖͚̦̦̻̩̰͊͞͞í̗̯̟̱͚̝̇͑ͮô̶̰̦͎̲͚̻̤͗ͮ͂͢.̷͕̜̝͉̜̰͕̭̋̏ͫͭ̇ ̢̦̘̥͙̬̯̖̔̓̉ͯ̓̏́͗ͦ͟͟ͅV̝̟̊͛͞e̤͍͎̥̜͕͓̼̔̍̊̂̀̕s̃ͧ҉̡͈͖̘͘ͅt̡̠͎̯̼̟ͪ͌ͅi̩̦̙̲̺̬̬ͩ̀͂̑͢b̶̢͓͓̤̋̆̓̾͂ͥ͋̕ͅǘ̷͐͐ͩ̽̈́̒̏͜͏͔̲l̼͇̞͉͔̠̝̪ͮ͑̍̆͘u̻̼̮͍͓ͯ͌̽̍m̡̛͎͖̲͌̆͘ ̛͈͈̤͈͋͆ͤ͊͡a̵̖̫ͥ͌̏͠ṋ̸͕̠̳̯̞ͩ͡ţ̣̳͖̻̹̰̻̯̈̀̍̂͆̓̕͠ẻ̱̠̖͗͆͆̎̈́͗̚͘͢͝ ̖̥̳͇ͯ͒̆͗́́̀i̡͚̥̦̣ͣͣ͟p̸̡̥̻̪̿͆ͭs̨̛̪͓͂ͧͥ̔ǘ͚̙͓͗ͤ̄͟m̷͖͖ͨ́͡͡ ̍̇͛̇ͯ͏̛͖̕p̶̝̯͙̂̓̚r̜̙̳̗̻̯̞̿̽̇͂ͮ͘͜i̫ͭͤ͛̍͑͗̚͜͞͞mͨ̔ͥ̐͏͖͚̟͓͔̬̭̙į̩͎̲̠̃ͮ͂̒̔́s̸̨̨̭̤̖̦̯͚̝̞͈ͯͪ͆ ̵̲̻̯͕̱̟̟̭̀̚͢ȋ̧̭̲͇ͅn̒͂ͫ҉̟͖͇̲̺̬̯͙̫ ̨͎̤͕̝̻̝͕̃͑̄̾͌̚f̸̤̞̬̻̦̩̤̂ͦ̌̈́͊̎̽̚̕͝à̓̄͏̸̰̟̰̹ȕ̳͉̥̳̈̔̅̾ͮͯ́̈́͝c̶̡̝̝̯̜̾ͅi̢̗̫͚̗̥̘͖ͫͨ̒͌ͧ͢b̛̞̲͚̹ͦ̿ͫ͌͌̀͜ȗ̉̎̒͘҉̺͇̞͈ͅs̶̤̥͍̼̙̱̤̫ͤͬͧ̈́ͪ̌̚̕ ̳̫͇ͮ̍̓ͫ̇̚o̴͍̹̗ͭ͂ͯ̀̿̑̚r̻̼̟͖̫̜̳ͥ̂́̔ͫ͂͗ͅc̼̱̻̲̊̓͛̆̿̀̆ì̪̲ͤ͒̾̿ͥ͠ ̶͔̾̎͆̔́l̵̨̨͙̩̗̣ͬͭͤ͑ͯȗ̠̬̝͕̩̺̂͛c̡̘͙͚̿̿ͧ͜͞ͅt̓̓ͮͭ̊̚҉̻̱̖̼̫̟u̢̪̤͑̾̓͞s̶̜̘̟͙͖̯̭̰̿͂ͭ̂́ ͉̪͇̉̊̇̿͡ę̘͔͈̭͖̉̓̍̽ͭ͠ẗ̍̀͊ͯͫͣ͏̜͓̬̱̖̹̬ ̸͖̞͍̮͍̭̖̯ͩ̈̏ụ̋̿̄́̍ͯ͆l̸̦̯̄̇͟ṯ̣̹̰̺͍̭̍ͮ̐͂̇̔̓̕͘͢ṛ̶̡̞̬̝̟̝̣ͧ̅ͫ̆̑ͯ̇͆̌͜i̵̬͚̣̱͓̎̏͒̄̌͗̅͛̄́c̢̱̞̖̯͊̒͒ͫ͌̔̏́͡e̤̥̦̻̘͎͓̪͑͛ͧͭ͗͒̂̊͜ͅs̜͓̦̻̼̀͗̌ͧ̈̏̽ͨ̋͡ ̴̦̮͔̤͎̘̘̣̀͊͐̉̒̽̾̔͠p̗̜͉̰͗̍̀̈́̅ͮò͔̽͐ͭ̀̅s̡͖͔͖͈̬̋u̼̤̼̩̳͚̞̓͛ͧ̑ͥͦ͘e̙̟ͭ̽͊r̢̤͈̮̱̉ͧ͒͐ͪ͂e͔͍̮̙̝̗̱͋͆͗̓̂̅̿̇ ̢̫͂̿̋ͨ̇̅ͭ͞c͉͕̑̑ͦ̆u̴̧̩͐̌̋̂͊̋̓̕ͅb̰̟̳͐ͦi̸̱͔̝̺̗͎͊͒͐̀̓ͭ̀͞l̛͇̥͕̪̹͍̰͛̅ͅì̲͖̓̀̀ä̴̠̬́̌͐̀͟ ̧̳͉̌͒ͪ́͠ͅC͈̜̺̫̙͉̿͊̑ͨ̅͊͂͒ṵ̢͈̝͎͔̗̹̈́͗ͦ̇ͯ̒r̂͐͡͏͓̮͍̘͔̝̮͕a͇͚̹̜͖̍͌ͯͤͧ̒́̕e̙͎͈̣̥̎ͪ̈́̓ͩ͐͟͡͝;͈̹̭̱̎ͦ ̛̼̫̣̘̭̪͔̌̂͞D̡̢̺̤͔͈̭̲͔̖̞͒͂ͭͨu͈͙͙̤̖̻̝͎͊̀̚̚͢i̧͎̝ͪ͂ͨͣ̆ͣ̀s̸͕̜͖̻̝̘̒͗̈́̄̓̽̕ ̴̭͍͕̠͊̂̏́v̵͇͔͔͔͊̓ͪ̍ͭ̍ͧ̕͟ͅe̡̤̠͖͕̽̍ͭ̄̿ͨ͗̉̚l̦̳̻͈͎̟̘ͤͣͫ͒ͣ̚ͅ ̛̳͖̲̫̂̐̀͐ͥ͛̽͌l̷̯͇̻̫̤͓̟ͭ̆̎͋͋͢e̵̤̭̹̫̻͈͂̋̂ͭ̎ͪ͛̕ͅc̯̠ͣ̂͛ͭ̓̅̈͟ͅt̲̫͓ͦͫ̏͌͠u̡̦̬͕̻͚̘͂͗̋s̸̤͙̹̪̳̿ͩ̓̈̅ͮͬ̀̚̕͟ ̵̫͉̘̳̝̌̿̑̃ͦ̽a̢̹̣̳ͮ̊͠ṭ͍̩̀̒̒͌̾̈́̎̈́͑͟͝ ̛̰͔̙̪̲͓̣͐ͯ̀̿͜ė̷͕̺̯͚̻̝͕͈ͥ̈̅l̼̘͓̋ͩ͋̓̈̽̓́͘ī̵̧̻̦̂̆͌t͙͉̦̗͉̩ͨ͑͑͒̚ ͉͇̫̭̰ͦͬͮ͟͞ë̵̢͔͉͔̬̳́͆͐̅ͨġ̢͓͍ͨ̿ͅe̠̭͉̣͍̥͆̆̓̿͐͘s̶̸̙̠͍̭̼̪ͣ̾̿̅̍͜t̰̉̈́͞a̛͔̫͗̾̽̔ͬ͗͋͌͌s̥̳ͯ ͇͎̖͊ͣͥ̀͒͗̐̌r̡͎̪̳͍̝̜ͤ̆̊̓̀͟u͒͜͏̥̗̝̻͕̰͞t̼͈͔̟̯̠̖̾̊̾̊͘ṟ̷̲̹̖͔̩͍̩͆̃ͫ̐́̚̚͜uͧͦ̊ͫ̅̒̌̇͂҉̶̙̕m̳̟̗͉̪ͦ͋̀̒̔̑͟.̛̣͆̀͞ ̶̱̫́̌͊̀̅̄̑ͭ̀S̭̭̬ͮ̎͌̅ụ̧̤̜͛ͦ͊̈́s̲̹͉̠̰̦ͧͮ͒̄̌͜p͉̩̍̌ę̹̘̞̺͑̒ņ̥̼̟̠̠͙̜̮̒d̨̼̝̰ͨ͐̾́ī̵̥̦̒̾͛ș̦̯̞̪ͫ́ͫ̚s̳̣̭̳͋̄ͮͨ̏̀̅ͪ͒ê̥̪ͧ͑ͮ̿͗̋̀͟ ̸̨̢̙̟͇͈̿̃̔ͩp̥̰̦̦̭͒̎̈͆͐̚͘͢͞o͈͇͙͚̯͂ͥ̎̏̋ͭͥ̀̚t̂̑ͧ͏̵͔̬̝̹ę̡̨̤͓̝̦̊̒̑̿n͎͇̠̮̞̪̪͎̾ͮ̐ͮ̽̑̀͜͞t̠ͬ̋̈́̎͊i̡͇͕̣̮̪̖̘ͧͨ͌ͯͧ̔͡.̨͖͖̟͉̙̦̼̹̾ͪͣ͟ ̷̢̛̘̝̻̭̪̣̲̆͂͗N̾̾͂ͥͨ҉̜̞̺̹̟̫̭̤ū̦͖̖͖̰̗̗ͮ̑͝͠ͅl͉͈̪̑̋l̛̲̫̗̰̱̻̹̯ͧ̿́͞a̵̅̋̈ͩ̃ͭ̓ͅ ̣͕ͯf̙̭̹̱̫ͤ̐͒ͣͪ̎̚͠ą̶̙͈̙̿͛̄̌ͮ̿ͨc̣̘͋̇̒̇ͦ͂͗̀ǐ̟̼̟͚̼̜͎̂̓ͫ̿̉̍͂l̸̪̲̝̩͗̌i̡̝̥̱̘͙ͭ͗́ͫͮͅs̸̡͙̬͈͚ͭ̄i̢̳̟͚̠̦̞̓ͨͤ̇ͩ̊̉ͬ̕͘.̶͍̣͉̣̣ͪͧ̄̈́͟ ͚̜̩̆ͧͮͬ̋ͨͫ̐͟͝I̢̛̻͓̖̳̯̜͈͗ͣ͌͛̓̊ͮ̽͢n̵̨͆̅͑̄̚҉̤͇͖t̘̠͚̥ͨ̍̌̊̎̒ͭe̛͓̪̝̒͑̏ͤͣ̏̇ͨg̶͖̘͛̃̇̔͜e̖͈̳̗̘̒͡r̢ͣ̅͊͐͏̞͞ ̦̪̇̓͒̕͝t̸̶̙̦̬̳͓̣̣̰͆̉ͮi͖̱͖̬ͯͦ͢ͅn̷̘̘̮̊ͩ͐̂ͧ͠c͓̟̗̰͑ͭ́͢í̠̪̱͎̑͗ͅd̛ͫ̄͌ͨͫ̀̑͏͓̼̥u̻̥̣͈͙ͣ̋͐̅̏̇ͧ̔̕ǹ̢̞͓͓̻̝͉̟̮tͧ̋ͩ̌͌̓̉̚̚҉̪͖͓̼͜ ̨̢̮͙̠̙̗̹͔̤̬ͪ͋͒a͚͎̘͕͇͕̾̈́ͣ̔ͭ͌̽̋͐́̀u̺͍̱̲̩͋̓͌͐̑c̸̹̭̲̻̺͖̙̤̀̽ͧ͂͜ṫ̶̢̝̪̉ͣ̍o͗ͮ̀ͣ͏̹͔̪̮r̺͕͓̊ͩ̄̽́ͣͣ͜͞ ̥̻̼̬͔͈̓ͣ̆ͮͤ̒é͙͓ͯ̏s̩̫͚̯̗ͨ̃ͨͪ̀ͅṯ̶̼̜̳̰͇ͤ͂̃̓ ̟͓̜͎̠̺̣͋̇̇ͤͣ̍̔ị̘̳̰̤̈ͨ̃̏̎̈́̈́ḏ̰̩͛ͯ̿ ͩ̀̎̒͏̛̘̜̥̩̙̖̬̩f̶̥̈ͅa̶̖̻̓͟c̡̛̪̹͇͚̩̋̎͟ḭ͓̖̺ͣͧ̂ḻ͍̝̞͎̇̒ͩ͑͊ͣ̄̔͟͠ͅͅi̶̧̬̖̲̥̽͒ͭͨ̇͝s͓͍͖͖̼̯̣̗̮̓i̶̛̦̜̘̓͋̓̇ͩ̎̕s̤̝̈̂ͬ̓̒ͦ̚̚͘͝͝.̧̼̺͍ͤ͗͑̒̓ͤ ̶̦̰̺̬̙̜̓ͩͭ̀͋̔N̟͔̙̮̈́͗͌ͤ͐̉ͯ̏̓̕͟͡ṵ̶̒͛ͤͦ̒ͥ̌̈n̞̭͇͎̤̰͓̯ͯ͗̑̈́̓͟͢͡c͚ͦ̉͑̑̀͡ ̷̢̲̤̂͟ṉ͎̌ͧ̑ͩ̐́͛ͫ͡o͍͈̙͚̺̩͕̰ͥ͗͜͠ͅn̯̜̬̟̯͛̊͑ͤͨ̚ ̷̥͔͍ͩͮű̫̙̥̣̙̞ͥ͌ŗ͔̽͗̽̄̑ͦͫ͒͊́͢n̑̚͏̫̰͎a̰̣͕̖͗̌́ ̡͍̼̤̫̻̙̭̗̺ͤ͆͛͛ņ̷̤̱̝̳̖̗̮̓̓̾̓ͤ͛̈́́̚ȋ̷̛̜̺͚͙̭̠͇̱ͅs̵̹̬͈̣ͭ͊̏ͧͨͨͮ̍͘ḷ͙̫ͣ̽̋̂͝,̽ͯ͏̮̠͕́ ̦̥͖͚ͧ̀u̞̙͚̝͓̪̗̜̍̈t͇̲͒ͩͨ ̶̫̫͎͍̍̽̓ͅp̮͎̹͍͓̺̏ͭ̽ŏ̵̟̤̞͇̤͖̱̓ͦ̀̓̏͡͠ṛ̴̨͓͍̹͈̬̙̏̕t͇̰͍̤̟̓͗ͪ̈a̴̲̯̦̹͖͎̺ͩ͒̅̓̏ͤͦ̿ͣ ̶̢̬̯̯͈͍̫̯̜̖ͮ̋̅̿ͥ̇ͦ̈̚v̭̦͚̗͌ͦ̆̀͐̍̚͘e̙̮̬̪͎̼̹͎͋̎ͨ͂̆͑́l̢̬̮̱̼̔̆̋̀̏ͫͬ̚i̟̼̠̲̇ͮ̓̑͜͟ͅt̡ͨ͒ͪ́̄̓̐͋͒͏̤̼͈̩̠̻̼͕͎.̵̧͚͙̟̭͕̝̒͆̐̾͋͡ ̭͚͎͔̼͒͂̀ͤ̾P̵̣̫͔͈ͮͪͧͤͨ̄̚e̱̘̗̺̥̲͓͍ͯ̍͘͢͝l̶̶̖͖͓̫ͨ̃̍ͯḽ͙̤̥̮̠͆͛͂͑ͩ̎̋͠͞͡ͅe͒̊͑͂̀͏̧̠̱n̴̲͔ͧͫͪͩ͘t̝͈̞̠̱͈̩̔̓͒͟͢e̹͊̐̓ͪ̋s͎̬̺̣͚̹͈̿̆͋͒̇̀̀qͯ̓҉̟̳u̩̖̠̼͔͔ͦ̄̄͊ͭ̒́̀̚͜e̶͒̂ͨ͒̈ͭ͏̳̰̻̪̗̭̻͙́ ̴̮̗̙̦͛ͬͫ̕a͕̻̥̜̩ͨ̓̑̾ͦͮ̀ ̶̸͉̙̗̺͓̍̑ͨ͟lͣ̋̇͛ͭͧ̀҉͔͚i̔̈́ͩͪ͐̇̕͢҉̟̦̜̞̹̭b̴͕̄ͤ͋̒̈́̍̕eͩ́̈́̒ͬ͒͏͙̣̲r̄͑̃ͥ͝͏͙̭̟͖̳̺͙͕ͅǫ̵̡͍͍̓̎̅͐ͅ ̩̺̼͇͎̺̲ͬ̆ͦ͛́̉ê̛͙̲̣̯̞̯̾ͨͣ͟͠uͫ҉̷҉̣̝ ̨̟̙̹͋̾͂ͩ͌̐̊̎ļ̬̘̯̠͉̫͚ͤ̍̎̿͜ḭ̶̧̟̼͕̬̠̃͐̍͐͊̿ͦ̈́͟ͅgͣͭ͋ͫͧ̇͡͏̤̣̫̗u̔ͪ͒ͣ̄̑҉͏̞̳̝͓l̛̖ͧ͂͌̾ạ̵̶͚͇̘̱̝͈͆ͅ ̮͍̮͙̝̤ͥͤͤ͘͝f̻͊̍ͮ̀ͭ̇̽ͯ̽ḁ̛̬͋̇͝ủ̔͏̯̮c̴̫͉̟̩̹̺͔̆į̷̡͈̬̞͔̣̊̍͂͆ͪ͂͐ͮ̌ͅb̸͇̱͔̳̱͋̽̾̃ͪͬ̍̀ͅu̷̜̓͒ͩ͝ș̢̻̼̲̈̊ͤ̏̍ͭ͒̅ ̴̫̩͕̄͊͝ẗ́̓̃̋͛͛̈́͏͚̰̗͍͍ǐ̸͒͑ͫ҉̙̪͔̱ͅn̟̺̱͎̱̻̓̔͊̽̔͡c̖̮̣̜̗̞͇̭̋̑́̒̓̌͞ì̴̺͎̗̥̭ͭͧ̃ͪͨ̒ḏ̹̲̜̌ͫ̇ͭͦ̏ŭͤͦ̋̑ͭ͏͏͍̗̯̯̫̦n͎̠̼͎̖̻̓̒̅̂ͦ̈́t̡̼̮͙̞̼̅̀̾̄̚ͅ ̮̲͚̰̞͇ͬ̃ͦ̊̆̆͢e̷̛̖̟̣̙̠͍ͪ̈͊ͯ͛͋̂͑̊t̳͚̩̲̝͕̺͖͕͑ͤ̕͞ ̸͇̙͑̊ͦ̉̿̐͋̏͘ͅs͕͖̪̟̙͈͔ͣ̂ͣ̀ė̢̠̆͌̾ͯ̎͠ͅd̐̿̌̎̓͆̇͠҉̹͕͜ ̸͇̳̪̿̏͗͑̃͋̐͆̇͞ͅͅụ̮͈͌̄̑͑͝ͅr̂͗̏ͧ̊͊̀͘͘͏̝͚̠n̸̠̰̳̰͚̤ͤ̇ͨ̿͒̌͢ạ̮͓̭ͨ̈́̉̾ͭ͛ͥͣ.̵̧̲͔̥͐̑̓̽̏ͣ̄ͧ ̃̅ͦ̏ͬ̓̀̅҉̴̺̺̭̹̭̠̦N̸̦̮̑u̻̺͍̼̫͕ͮ̈́ͣ̋̒̊̐̐͆͝͠ļ̲̘̼͔̭̼̿̅̏ͭ͞ḻ̷͆ͭ̌̈̿͆ͯ̈́͜a̗̞̾͂̒ͦ̌ ͇̤̙̤̠̺̱͐̿͛ͥ͞f̒͗̎͏̯̣̦̖̙͙ä̭̖̘̺͉̥́̾ͭͪͩç̢̛͔̬̳͇̬͙̬̜̻̉ͬ̏̎̎͐̂í̴̱̳͍̙̓̔̂̋̿͘ĺ̡͙͓̭̙̝̤͈̭ͬ͒ͬ͂̂i͂̑ͣ҉͉̘̱̹̤̀s̵̼̭̠̠̮͊ͫ͐̓ͮi̶͛ͨͪ̈́͋ͨ̊͏͔͎̲.̨͖͈͈͖̘̩̹͗̃ͥͥͩ̚̕
̶̨͎̙̮͉̹̮̝͈̉ͫ͗͌ͭͧ͠
̷͇͍͆̆̓ͨ͜I͛ͤ̈́̆͗̈̑͏̪̀n̴̢̹̭͚̠̜̩̗̺̑ͯ͌͢ ͕͔ͥ͊ͭ̇ͣ́̕h̛͓̖̆ͪ̚͢a̷͔̲̲̼̋̆ͧ̾̏̀́ͩ̂c͆̍̿҉̷͈̙̬̺̪̼͙ ͔̪̮̼ͮ͌͡h͈̲̜̝͌̂ͨ̅̀̍͘à͛͛ͪ͂͂ͩ͆̀҉̨͎̲͔͖̰̜͟ͅb͉̻̑̂ͥ̾͐̽i̶̮̱̭̝͔̲͓̬ͩ͂̀͋̑͊ͤt͙͇͓̖ͨ̿ͣ̉̈͑a̠͇̯̙̅̈́̒͗͒̒̐s̢̪̟̰̪͕̏̽͊ͣ̕s̨̨͚̭͖̖̆͛̂̊́̚e͓͙͇͓̤̟̽̓͌ͧ̑̍ ̠̗̓ͭ̏ͥͬ̆p͇ͭ͑ͥ͂͒̇̕ͅl̻͕͇̗̙͖̤ͬ̓̍̄͘͠a͌ͩ҉̙͎̗t̸̖ͨͧe̵̼͇̰͕̩̤̎̀́ǎ̵̛͙̦̹̑̈́́̅̓͐̕ ̧̘͎̖͗̅̆ͬͬ̂́d̵͔̞͙̣͎̟͂͂͋̐̍̐̀͞ȋ̸̭͈̯̠̝͔̂ͨ̈́̇͊ͪͅc̢͉̣̙ͯͦ͌̔ͧ͌t̵͈̗͔͎͈͕̥̞̋̔̿̃̓́ͬ̊́u̡̲̟͖͉̖̽̀͟m̀̓ͮͤ͊̋̊҉̻͖̺s̝̣̘̻͛͊̆͆ͅt̛͈̪̭̱̱̓͊̔ͫ́͒ͣ̽.̨̬̹̝̯͓̤͔̤̰̐ͩ ̶̜͎̼̰̘̞̞ͥ̇̕P̢͔̰̥̱̤̆ͮͬ͆h̠̙̽̂̅́͝a̧̛͙̖̣͚̺̰̝̖͗͑̓̓̂͑́s͉̼̥̰̦̤ͬ͊ͩ͞e̡̜̜͙̭͈̺̍̋ͧͩ͂̕͢ͅl̴̩͔̋ͬ͒̋ͪ͠ͅl̛͖̳̯͎ͪ̄̄̎͋ͧ́ͭ͞ͅuͨ̇̒̾ͩ̓̋̐̕͟ͅs̀ͬ͏̴͈̹̲̹̱̞̼̹͜ ̓͐̒͆͌ͤͭ̂̔҉͔̞̲̤̖̘̪s̢̲̻̹̙̜͎̞̝̽ͤ͞u̡͓͇͚̳̾̓sͭͯ̉ͥͥ̑͗͌͘͝͏̠̘̘̬̙̠̤̦c̡̯͕̝̻̣̼̒͋ͣ̑̓ͮ̀͒̈ͅi̶̬ͥͫ̓̆̑͜͠ṗ̷̨̹̺̬͈̣̰̖̱͓̂ͮ̏̎͛͊ī̶͍͕̳̠͕̼͞t̵̹̞̟̹͍͍̯̞̎̽̂̾ͥ ̧̥͙͎̪̫̫͈̓́ṭ͇̄̂ͧ͜ĭ̊̒ͫͤͦ͏̜̱̱͢͝ṉ̲̲͚̰͗͐ͧ͐̓ͅc̳ͫ̇ͫ̽ͪͧͩì̪̳͖̬̲̝͕̘̳ͦ̌̅͘͜͡d̷͍̱̣̥̿ͣ̆̇u̲͓̪͓̭͙̞̮͌͒̅̑̋͌̿ͦ̂͜n̹̎̄̋̂̒͗͜t̡̰͔͙̥̯̱͇̀͋̓ͫ̍̿̔͘ ̢̓͆̓̚͏̟̦͈̲̥̭ͅa̡̧̫̹̗̣̹̣͎̠͋̈́͘ͅn̦̾͐t̮̫̣̙͕̯̘̖͒͌̅͗͒e̴̫̮̙̲͔͊̇̆̓͋ͥ͋̒ ͂ͩ̔̀ͫ͊̈́͐̓҉̨̧̼̬͎ȩ͍͗ͬ͗ͬͨ̍͐̍ͦ̀͘g̷̪̻̭ͩ̀e͂ͫ̽͛ͨͪͭ҉̦̪̀t̢͕̜̗̪̯͋͂͆̌ͤ̓ͥ͘͢ ̱̣̮̗̲̈́ͦͮ̐͞c̷̮͇̑͗ͪͩͫ̐̚ó̶̹͖́ṉ̵̷͈̱̗̲̫̭͊̌ͩ̓̆̏ͣd̴̼̙̙͖͔̞̈̂ͨͬi̼͓̲̗̱ͥ͂͐̓̐͋͝m̫̜͙͎͗͌ͬ͐̎̅͊̏ͫḛ̸̘̝ͭͭ͗͆͜n̉̒̂̑͌̎ͣ̎҉̘̞̬͈t̶͔͉̙̭̝͔̼͙̃͑ͪͪ̋̀͟û̶͔̖̱̥͋̒̋̈̑m̟̜̗̖̠̣͎͋ͦ͑͂̃ͨ̀͟ͅ.̡̖̬̅̔̒͌ͬ̏ͩ̈͞ ̍̋҉͏̬̣̱̻S̢͙̙̝͒̈́͑̓͑͂̾̚͠ͅẽ͍̙̘̩̣̲̘̈͌̓d̢͛̃͊̊͏̰̠̥̲̩͖̞ ̶̸̸̜̎̔̉ͨͤ̑ͤş̵̈̊ͯͫͣ̇ͤ̉͏̰͈̻̞̬ả͉̹̭̬͂̀͜p̡͈̻̼͉̲̭̅̍̿͑̀į̝̾̈́̚e̫̘͎ͫ͋̈́̍͊͟n͖͙̘̺ͧͯ̌́̀͋́ ̨͓̹̘̫̝̬̣͓̐ͫ͆ͦͩ̀̉ͅl͛̓̋ͣͨ̂͏͇̯̤̣͕̰ȅ̴͓̭̲̆̊̈ō̶̤̺͎̖̣̰̗̣ͣͅ,̦̤͍̔ͤ̔ ̧̘̲͚̮͇̦̤̳͒̋̓̀̽͑̄c̡͎̝̅͑͋u͓̳̭͔̾ͧ̕ͅṟ̭̬̈́ͤ̉ͨ̀͝s̛͎͉͙̜͎͒̒́ͪ͆ͬ͐ͦ̚͝u̜̼̠͈̮̓ͯͩ̀̋ͬͥͨs̼̫̑̊̆͆͊ͮ͢ ̡ͬ͋ͣ̆͏̢̬̟̬̱͙̲̤͈o̹̻̼̯̯͗̂ͭ̈́͋r̪̲̮͎͔̜̠ͭ̋̕͜ͅn͊ͥ́̕҉͙͔͉̖̪a̴̠͙̞̲͎̤̲͐̀̇͑̅ͥ͑͞r̵̄͒͏̥͚̼̲̖̤ě̙̘̜͎͍͌̉̊̉̄͟ ̸ͫ̒͛͏̪̺̦͍̗s̷̰̼͕̿̈͊ͧͧ͛͟ȩ̧̖̩͖̹̟̙̊͆̈́ͯ͜m͈̙̜͙̬̫̪͍̑̈ͤ̿̃̐͊͢͝ͅp̭̺̻ͫͨ̅͛ͥ̀̋̋̚͟͜e̘̯̱͙̭̮͂̂̅̃r̥̣͖̬͒̆̌̌̈́̀̿͐͡ ͙͖̋̉̓͒̒ͥ̀ͅq̘̙̭͈̼̳̯ͩ̐̋ͩ͗ͨ͠üͥ͏͎̗̜̪̞̀i̞͓͔̦̤̝̹͚̲ͫ̔͌̈͐ͧͪ̾̆͘s̱̙̫̫̤̒̎̀,̠̤̻͍̱́ͯ̃̅ͮ́͜ ͖̪̺̀̃ͧ̋v̠ͥ͐̽͜͠i̊͆ͤͤ̎ͮ̀̔̿͏̜̬̖͉̼̜̳̲̱v̛̹͍̤͓̳̝̥̋e̛̩̮̬͍̦͙̣͒́ͅŗ̤̼͋̈́ͦ̏̐ȑ̩̟͛͆ͤͫ̓̚͜͝ä͚̝͓̯̞́̏ͤ͆͘ ̷ͩͦ̏͏̦̪͞i̶̡̠̩̼͍̤̘̱̽̓ͮ͆n̛͍͖ͯ̇ͭͭ̉̋̓̏̏̕ ̡̲̒̑s̙̺̅ͩ͞͝e̘͙̜͙̹̱̲͂̏ͪͥ̀̐ͫ̐m̬̘̞̳ͭ͐͒̀͆͢͝͝.̱̼͉͔̆̽̆͊́̽ͥ̚ ̳͓͙̗̰̳͓̑̔́ͬ̅̓̋́Ä̫̠̣̻̝͇̝́̔̓͟͞l̡͍̜ͫ̅̿̈́̽̑͠ị̱̥̱̿͊́͟͢͞q̗̟̱ͤ̔̚͡ͅu̙͋͠a̢̦̪̖ͣͩ̈́̂̒̉̿͡͠ͅm͖͙̠̟̜̳͂͐͘͢ ̣̩̰̯̘̗̽̄͑͒́͂͟͡f̹̤̺̖̭̞̉͋̕r̴̲̥͖̮̘̲̹͉͛̐̑͂ͭ̍͘i̇͗̿̏͐҉̹̮̮̱͕͈̗͇̘n̦̣͕͈̋ͮ̚͠͞͞g̵̗͇̜̟̮̤̻͓͉ͮͧ̓̈́̑̓ͫ͡i͕͓̮̼̮̝̼͑̔̚ļ͎̦̯ͮ̾̔̚̚l̡͔͛̄a̚͏̠͍̳̣̞̯̀ ̼̞͎̱ͥ͋͌̊ͫ̓͢͝e͓̘ͨl̳̭̖̼̾͋́͒̌͆͋ͩë̮̘̖̼͎̝̠͐m͍͚̩̹̖̱͕͑̊ͧ͠e̻̹̫̫̤̫̞̙̹͊̄ͦ͆ͪ͋͆̚n̙͈̦̭͔̝͒ͫ͆̋ͪ͒͟ẗ̡̪͍́ͩ̌̄͢͝u̜̮͍̝͋̍̾͛̉͊̽̍ͮ̀m͔̻̜̈́͒̑ͩ̕ ̤̼̙͙̱̦̮͈̿ͫ̆ͨ͆ͨ͞ͅa̡̫̫̹ͨ͐ͩͤ̿̓ͣ́ͅrͦ̔ͥ͋͘҉̱͓͖c̩͓͈̣̤̮͚͍̏̒̀͌͡u̶ͤ͊̆̉͛̚͏̦̤̟͔̰͕̟,̨̝̜̦̙͎ͧ́ ͚̖̥͚̫̲̬̽̈́̌s̗̆̎̏͠͠ǐ̜̫̼̯͘t̗̻̰̏̿̓̚͡ ̢͈͇̖͎̤̔̆ͨͧ̆̃̐͡å͓̜͉̝͔̽͌́̎́m̲̣̥̰̼̥̥̅̅̔͌ͨ͘͟e̥̙̱̲̼͚ͮ̋̊ͦ̽̌ͪ̇t̮͕̪͖̯͗ͧ̋͗ͮͤ ̷͈̃ͭ̕t̷̨̯̤̣̩̻̹̣͉͂ͭ̌̔̔i̠̹͍͇͈͑̆͋͒̆̀͊̑̋͢n̨͔̘͙̟͆̓̓̿ͯ͐́͛͝ͅc̪̖͍̝̮ͬ̈ͦͬ̈́̀ͨͬ͘i̜̬̣̥͈͈ͣ͞d͚̮͎̗̪̳̤̼̻ͨ̄ͥ͑̅͆̅̅͠u̴͕̺̗̠̬̘ͤͯ̿̄̐͆̈́̑͘n̵̞͎̩̳͈̼͓͖͊ͪ̉̾ͯ̽̓ͩ̾ͅt̴̛͎͍̥͊̃̓̉͆͌̍͝ ̴̻̣̠̽̋t̼̬̘̘ͮ̇̉̕u͎̒̓̊̃ͧ͛̉̀͜r̨̼̺͙̊͛̈ͮͭ͒̀̚p͉̫ͧ̇̕ï̷̫̖͕̘͚͈̰͎̞ͯͬͭ̏ͦ̃͞͡ş̵͈̰̗͓̺̿͜ͅ ͐̃̋͏͈̱̬͕̫̺̭͟͞ṡ̴̶̳̙̼̙̳̤͆́͂ͪͮ͝ͅo̙̘͙̎d͂̒̋ͤ̈́͑ͪͭ҉͏̙̫̱͇͈̝͚͚ä͖͓̝͙͈́̽̇͒͒͜l̘͖͉͙̔ͪͮͯͪͥͫē̻͔̘͇̙͚̲̏ͩͨ͆ͩ̈́̚̚͟͠s̲̼̳̥̎̂͐̀͘ ̅̈́̿҉̶̲s̩̥̳̠̪̠̝̪͆̽ĕ͐̈́̌ͯ͒͠҉̝̠͓d̷͚͖̙̎ͯ̿ͦ̉̅ͧͨ͞.̻͎̻̳̦̍ͩͮ̆̕


----------



## Sausage Head (Feb 27, 2011)

Banned because 



Spoiler



you didn't expect this to be here.


----------



## aaniil (Feb 27, 2011)

Banned because that was pretty clever.


----------



## Cloak519 (Feb 27, 2011)

Banned because I finally figured out the upgrade thing and I now have an Iron Katana.


----------



## Sausage Head (Feb 27, 2011)

Banned for not writing which game


----------



## Cloak519 (Feb 27, 2011)

Banned because the game I'm on about is Monster Hunter Freedom 2.


----------



## iMasaru (Feb 27, 2011)

Banned for loving Monster Hunter so much.


----------



## RoyalCardMan (Feb 27, 2011)

/\ Banned for licking on an endless void, and leaving pink liquid on my armored car window.


----------



## iMasaru (Feb 27, 2011)

banned coz i licked your car till it became pink all over! you now drive a pink car thinking your macho~  o.o'


----------



## Cloak519 (Feb 27, 2011)

Banned because he's three years old and can't drive.


----------



## iMasaru (Feb 27, 2011)

banned coz "Alone is the best way to live".


----------



## RoyalCardMan (Feb 27, 2011)

Banned because it isn't the way to live.


----------



## Sausage Head (Feb 27, 2011)

Banned because you are 259871


----------



## Cloak519 (Feb 27, 2011)

iMasaru said:
			
		

> banned coz "Alone is the best way to live".
> Banned because why?
> 
> QUOTE(Sausage Head @ Feb 27 2011, 08:43 PM) Banned because you are 259871


Banned because you're a phallus head 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.
inb4 banned for double ban.
inb4 banned for inb4.


----------



## RoyalCardMan (Feb 27, 2011)

CA519705950 said:
			
		

> iMasaru said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Banned for spewing non-sense out of your big mouth.


----------



## Cloak519 (Feb 27, 2011)

Banned because if GBAtemp had a door, I would kick your ass right out of it.


----------



## iMasaru (Feb 27, 2011)

CA519705950 said:
			
		

> Banned because why?
> 
> Banned because if your alone, you don't ever have to worry about falling in love, becoming heart broken, trusting people and about being betrayed by them sooner or later.
> 
> QUOTE(CA519705950 @ Feb 27 2011, 11:10 PM) Banned because if GBAtemp had a door, I would kick your ass right out of it.


Banned because i agree.


----------



## RoyalCardMan (Feb 27, 2011)

iMasaru said:
			
		

> CA519705950 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Banned for agreeing with...him or her...
Banned for not know what gender you are.


----------



## Cloak519 (Feb 27, 2011)

Banned because Y U NO STFU?


----------



## iMasaru (Feb 27, 2011)

banned because that picture made me smile


----------



## Cloak519 (Feb 27, 2011)

Banned because +1 internetz to you, good sir.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 27, 2011)

Banned for using a non-animated bouncy breasts avatar.


----------



## RoyalCardMan (Feb 27, 2011)

Banned for this:


----------



## Cloak519 (Feb 27, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Banned for using a non-animated bouncy breasts avatar.
> Banned because I wish such a thing existed... with Kirsten in it, of course
> 
> 
> ...


Banned because you failed.


----------



## iMasaru (Feb 28, 2011)

banned coz you keep banning multiple people >


----------



## RoyalCardMan (Feb 28, 2011)

iMasaru said:
			
		

> banned coz you keep banning multiple people >


Banned because your nice mean.


----------



## chyyran (Feb 28, 2011)

Banned because you're in the US airforce.


----------



## iMasaru (Feb 28, 2011)

banned for making me click on the cake xD


----------



## Fear Zoa (Feb 28, 2011)

Banned because your avatar missed a spot


----------



## Cloak519 (Feb 28, 2011)

iMasaru said:
			
		

> banned coz you keep banning multiple people >
> Banned because lol I know
> 
> 
> ...


Banned because you didn't see this coming.


----------



## iMasaru (Feb 28, 2011)

Banned for all that love~  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







			
				Fear Zoa said:
			
		

> Banned because your avatar missed a spot


Banned for having 400 posts.


----------



## Minox (Feb 28, 2011)

Banned because I won't fall into the "ban-multiple-people"-trap.


----------



## Cloak519 (Feb 28, 2011)

iMasaru said:
			
		

> Banned for all that love~
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Banned because I like to ban multiple people.


----------



## Sausage Head (Feb 28, 2011)

Banned because you can only ban the person above you.


----------



## Domination (Feb 28, 2011)

BANNED BECAUSE WHO CARES ABOUT REGULATIONS


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 28, 2011)

Banned as an abuse of newly granted powah.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Feb 28, 2011)

Banned for not abusing that power and editing this post.


----------



## iMasaru (Feb 28, 2011)

banned coz i knew you, just can't remember what/where from...


----------



## Sausage Head (Feb 28, 2011)

banned because you must google before asking


----------



## iMasaru (Feb 28, 2011)

Banned coz i'm onto you! Your trying to become a meme with that "Sausage Head" picture of yours >


----------



## Cloak519 (Feb 28, 2011)

Banned because who the fuck said people were allowed to ban other people when I'm offline?


----------



## Sausage Head (Feb 28, 2011)

Banned because you banned someone that banned me


----------



## Cloak519 (Feb 28, 2011)

Banned because lol inb4 iMasaru.


----------



## iMasaru (Feb 28, 2011)

banned for trying to defend me... i think?


----------



## Cloak519 (Feb 28, 2011)

Banned because lololololololololololololololololololol yes iMasaru I defended you.
trollface.png.
Also what? "> 41 User(s) are reading this topic (40 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)".


----------



## iMasaru (Feb 28, 2011)

banned coz you DID get there before me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



that ban was for Sausage Head! >.


----------



## Cloak519 (Feb 28, 2011)

Spoiler



Banned





Spoiler



because


----------



## Sausage Head (Feb 28, 2011)

Banned because I don't don't agree.


----------



## iMasaru (Feb 28, 2011)

Banned coz i hate you >.


----------



## Sausage Head (Feb 28, 2011)

Banned coz i hate you >.< too


----------



## Cloak519 (Feb 28, 2011)

Banned because please stop hating the poor >.< smiley, it never did anything to you guys.


----------



## iMasaru (Feb 28, 2011)

Banned for taking a ban that wasn't made for you.
Banned for taking a ban for a person who took a ban for you.
Banned coz i wanna ban you 3 times.


----------



## Cloak519 (Feb 28, 2011)

Banned because was that aimed at me or...?


----------



## iMasaru (Feb 28, 2011)

Banned coz it was aimed at "Sausage Head", but all i had to do was change the second ban.~


----------



## Sausage Head (Feb 28, 2011)

_Banned because: no reason specified_


----------



## Cloak519 (Feb 28, 2011)

Banned because y'all can't help but read mah size seh-ven Impahct fawnt.


----------



## Sausage Head (Feb 28, 2011)

Banned because you forgot to say it was pink.


----------



## iMasaru (Feb 28, 2011)

banned because you think its pink when it isn't, it's all in your head.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Feb 28, 2011)

banned for paradox


----------



## iMasaru (Feb 28, 2011)

Banned for exposing me


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 28, 2011)

Banned for exposing yourself!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 1, 2011)

CA519705950 said:
			
		

> Banned because y'all can't help but read mah size seh-ven Impahct fawnt.







Banned because my font is bigger.


----------



## .Chris (Mar 1, 2011)

Banned for using a bigger font than mine.


----------



## iMasaru (Mar 1, 2011)

Banned for banning a mod


----------



## Domination (Mar 1, 2011)

BANNED BECAUSE THERE'S NOTHING WRONG WITH BANNING THAT POWER HUNGRY BUREAUCRAT!

_THAT KUN7._


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 1, 2011)

OMG I just realised what the 'Kun7' means in his name 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This has horrified me! To think such filth was staring me in the face the whole time. Domination I hate you for this.


----------



## iMasaru (Mar 1, 2011)

Banned for over exaggerating ¬_¬


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 1, 2011)

Banned for under-exaggerating; ten elephants will die and the world will end because of you!


----------



## iMasaru (Mar 1, 2011)

banned because if the world ends, you die bha ha ha ha haa >


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 1, 2011)

Banned because why would you laugh at my death? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Narayan (Mar 1, 2011)

banned because of being curious, you die bha ha ha ha haa >

~copy pasta


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 1, 2011)

B an n ed    b eca   us   e        I'    m    ba  d  a t        f   in    g   e  r                  sp   a c    i   n g     .


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 1, 2011)

Banned%25because%25%25%25is%25cool!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 1, 2011)

CA519705950 said:
			
		

> OMG I just realised what the 'Kun7' means in his name
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Banned because that's not what it means. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Alternate: ProtoKun Seven.


----------



## iMasaru (Mar 1, 2011)

Banned for unintentionally naming yourself something inappropriate


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 1, 2011)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> CA519705950 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Banned because LOL let's spread vicious rumours about the true nature of our new staff member 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







.


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 1, 2011)

Banned because  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






smiley fetish


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 1, 2011)

Banned because this thread needs more Kiki 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## iMasaru (Mar 1, 2011)

Banned coz it took me 3 years to be bothered to post 200 comments on GBATemp.


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 1, 2011)

Banned because in three years I've submitted around 2,000 posts... but 1,800 of them don't exist due to me requesting account deletion 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 1, 2011)

banned because i wanted to ban iMasaru


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 1, 2011)

Banned because I won't ever let you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. iMasaru is my puppy and you can't ban puppies.


----------



## Paarish (Mar 1, 2011)

banned because I haven't banned anyone in a long time


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 1, 2011)

Banned because you are the old generation. You are not welcome here anymore.


----------



## iMasaru (Mar 1, 2011)

Banned coz i like 30084pm, and despise you ¬_¬


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 1, 2011)

Banned because lol hi thar i ban you.


----------



## iMasaru (Mar 2, 2011)

Banned coz you're everywhere


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 2, 2011)

Banned because indeed I am. Just think about that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## iMasaru (Mar 2, 2011)

banned coz after using my dirty mind to think about it, i decided to change it to "you've got it everywhere  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 "


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 2, 2011)

Banned because get your ass in here and rate a song!
Thread is slow tonight 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
http://gbatemp.net/t159375-rate-the-song-f...p;#entry3489369


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 2, 2011)

CA519705950 said:
			
		

> Banned because in three years I've submitted around 2,000 posts... but 1,800 of them don't exist due to me requesting account deletion
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Banned because that was your own silly fault.


----------



## iMasaru (Mar 3, 2011)

banned coz you need to get a new computer, too many errors >.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 3, 2011)

Banned for having the really cute licky avatar my friend used to have on MSN.


----------



## Narayan (Mar 3, 2011)

banned for being jealous


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 3, 2011)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> CA519705950 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Banned because yup. Everything I do is silly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Narayan (Mar 3, 2011)

banned because of his silly


----------



## iMasaru (Mar 3, 2011)

banned for lying down in a seductive way


----------



## Narayan (Mar 3, 2011)

banned for licking the screen


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 3, 2011)

Banned for not licking the screen.


----------



## iMasaru (Mar 3, 2011)

banned for commenting.


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 3, 2011)

Banned for commenting.


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 3, 2011)

Banned because I don't get the screen licker. It leaves pink saliva that disappears without ever being washed away.


----------



## iMasaru (Mar 3, 2011)

Sausage Head said:
			
		

> Banned for commenting.
> Banned for being unoriginal.
> 
> QUOTE(CA519705950 @ Mar 3 2011, 05:35 PM) Banned because I don't get the screen licker. It leaves pink saliva that disappears without ever being washed away.


banned coz the pink saliva works the same was as when you breath on glass, it shows up for abit then goes away.

Banned coz i don't like your sense of music.

Banned coz apparently you live in UK aswell.


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 3, 2011)

Banned because how so? I listen to anything from Hip-Hop to Death Metal!
Double banned because lol yup I am 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Mar 3, 2011)

Banned as I can actually BAN now, FOR REAL!


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 3, 2011)

Banned before you'll be able to ban me.


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 3, 2011)

Banned because check my dubs.


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 3, 2011)

Banned for tehwat?


----------



## iMasaru (Mar 3, 2011)

banned coz im in before CA519705950 >


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 3, 2011)

Banned because this thread is boring as fuck


----------



## iMasaru (Mar 3, 2011)

Banned coz i'm bored.


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 3, 2011)

Banned because you were inb4 me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## The Pi (Mar 3, 2011)

Banned because... just because.


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 3, 2011)

Banned because I'll eat you before you ever ban me.
You're a pie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## iMasaru (Mar 3, 2011)

Banned coz Cakes are better then Pie!


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 3, 2011)

Banned because you don't eat cakes, though. Everyone knows that you drink cakes.


----------



## iMasaru (Mar 3, 2011)

banned coz coffee flavored pepsi is peng~


----------



## Koumori_Knight (Mar 4, 2011)

Banned because (insert decrepit meme here)!!


----------



## Fear Zoa (Mar 4, 2011)

Koumori_Knight said:
			
		

> Banned because (insert decrepit meme here)!!


Banned for....lots of red.....or something like that


----------



## iMasaru (Mar 4, 2011)

Banned coz I'm the king of this thread!


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 4, 2011)

Banned because I'm Queen of this thread.


----------



## Narayan (Mar 4, 2011)

banned because i pawned you.


----------



## iMasaru (Mar 4, 2011)

Banned coz you have a bow~


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 4, 2011)

Banned because inb4 banned because you've changed your avatar.


----------



## iMasaru (Mar 4, 2011)

Banned for making no sense.

Banned for changing your avatar and sig.

Banned coz i don't know you anymore  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Banned coz you not the same person i knew.

Banned coz this is my 5th ban at you in one comment.

Banned coz i liked your old avatar.

Banned coz maybe i should change my avatar and sig too.


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 4, 2011)

Banned because LOL at most of that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
Banned because well, why not?


----------



## iMasaru (Mar 4, 2011)

Banned for laughing about my thoughts >:3


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 5, 2011)

Banned for some reason.


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 5, 2011)

Banned because cool avatar iMasaru! Would be better if it was a Demon lady though. They're all cootsy-wootsy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
Protokun, banned because HERE COME THE DRUMS HERE COME THE DRUMS.


----------



## iMasaru (Mar 5, 2011)

Banned coz i agree, but for now, "Dark" it shall be


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 5, 2011)

Banned because woopeeeeeeee a fellow Demon fan ehhhhhhhhhhhh? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
Banned because possibly inb4 The Pi.


----------



## iMasaru (Mar 5, 2011)

Banned coz yup~ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Banned coz The Pi isn't going to ban.


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 5, 2011)

The Pi is banned anyway for not posting.
You are banned for being up at nearly 1AM.


----------



## iMasaru (Mar 5, 2011)

Banned for not knowing that i sleep at 4 am.


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 5, 2011)

Banned because I think you need to see this: http://gbatemp.net/t281721-important-infor...garding-imasaru.
Thank-you for your co-operation.


Spoiler: Question



Why do you sleep at 4AM?


----------



## iMasaru (Mar 5, 2011)

Banned for letting my secret out, now you must listen to my theme tune!
[youtube]h-rTrtlDPBM[/youtube]


Spoiler: Answer



Nocturnal i guess, don't feel sleepy till around 4 - 6 am xD


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 5, 2011)

Banned because it is for the safety of GBAtemp's children 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
Double-banned because lolwut? 4-6? And I thought I was bad!
Triple-banned because do you drink much coffee?
Quadruple-banned because name the hottest celebrity.


----------



## iMasaru (Mar 5, 2011)

Banned coz the kids love me  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Banned coz i used to drink loads of coffee, but stopped 3 months ago.
Banned coz dunno, theres too many :S Miranda Kerr/Cameron Diaz as female and Johnny Depp as male i guess. (i prefer girls i know over celebrities when it comes to looks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 5, 2011)

Banned because you have kids? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
Banned because well done for quitting!
Banned because ah, very wise 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
Banned for not saying Demon girls rule!


----------



## iMasaru (Mar 5, 2011)

Banned coz lol no, i meant in general, kids like me xD

Banned coz erm yh sure, Demon girls rule~ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Banned coz now we're just using this thread to have a turn based conversation o.o''

Banned coz due to my forum page settings, its been just the two of us banning each other for a whole page *_*


----------



## anaxs (Mar 5, 2011)

banned cuz well, i just wanted to start a new banning spree


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 5, 2011)

Banned because you're a kid?
Banned because WHAMMY!
Banned because I know lol it's osim!
Banned because what music do you listen to?
Banned because same lol!


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 5, 2011)

Banned because my ban was aimed at iMasaru and WAT.


----------



## iMasaru (Mar 5, 2011)

Banned for being mean to anaxs >

Banned coz you double posted.

Banned coz i shall be classified as an adult in 4 months.

Banned coz i listen to any and every type of music, depends on my mood~


----------



## Fear Zoa (Mar 5, 2011)

Banned cause this thread moves too damn fast sometimes!


----------



## Narayan (Mar 5, 2011)

Banned for noticing this thread moves too damn fast sometimes!


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 5, 2011)

Banned because I arz admin of this thread lololol.


----------



## iMasaru (Mar 5, 2011)

Banned coz your back :3


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 5, 2011)

Banned because I never knew you as Toton4


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 5, 2011)

iMasaru said:
			
		

> Banned coz your back :3
> What about my back? Is it itching?
> 
> QUOTE(Sausage Head @ Mar 5 2011, 09:19 PM) Banned because I never knew you as Toton4


Banned because I can't remember whether or not I did.


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 5, 2011)

Banned because it is still not animated.


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 5, 2011)

Banned because what is not animated? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## iMasaru (Mar 5, 2011)

CA519705950 said:
			
		

> Sausage Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Banned coz i was known as that waaaay back at the start of 2008.

Banned coz i was one of the guys who worked with Narin on his cheat database 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Banned coz he means still no animated bouncing boobs for your avatar  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Banned coz in b4 The Pi and Foxi4


----------



## The Pi (Mar 5, 2011)

Banned because it's what the OP told me to do! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And for inb4 you bitch!!!!


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 5, 2011)

iMasaru said:
			
		

> CA519705950 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## iMasaru (Mar 5, 2011)

Banned coz thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Banned coz technically with the 3DS, if they take it far and allow custom cards, we COULD get her and do... research


----------



## The Pi (Mar 5, 2011)

Banned without inb4 har har har


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 5, 2011)

iMasaru said:
			
		

> Banned coz thanks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Banned because lol you arz pie pie can't post lol.


----------



## The Pi (Mar 5, 2011)

Banned cause Pi can post!


Spoiler


----------



## iMasaru (Mar 5, 2011)

banned coz thats amazing


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 5, 2011)

Banned because 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
Double banned because so, how many friends do people have here?


----------



## iMasaru (Mar 5, 2011)

Banned coz you really are a creepy and nosy stalker o.o''


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 5, 2011)

Banned because well gee sir I was merely curious.


----------



## iMasaru (Mar 5, 2011)

Banned coz curiosity killed the cat ;P

Banned coz you ask too many questions :3


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 5, 2011)

Banned because I'm no cat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
Banned because asking questions gets you places. Bad places 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## iMasaru (Mar 6, 2011)

Banned coz i bought both Pokemon Black as well as Pokemon White


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 6, 2011)

Banned because I get them tomorrow!


----------



## Fear Zoa (Mar 6, 2011)

Banned cause nobody likes me!


----------



## Domination (Mar 6, 2011)

Banned because I hope you're right. I hope nobody likes you. I hope nobody cares about your existence, and those who do use you as a hate symbol. I _want_ nobody to like you. Because life is supposed to be depressing.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Mar 6, 2011)

Banned for hating me


----------



## ars25 (Mar 6, 2011)

^banned for banning people


----------



## Fear Zoa (Mar 6, 2011)

Banned for banning yourself

Y U DO THAT!?!?!?


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 6, 2011)

iMasaru said:
			
		

> Banned coz i bought both Pokemon Black as well as Pokemon White


Banned because I don't... don't have a DS to play them on 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Narayan (Mar 6, 2011)

banned for not banning person above him and banning iMasaru instead.


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 6, 2011)

DarkAura said:
			
		

> Let's say that this is a game where you make the person who posted before you banned for any reason, as long as others can see it.  Like this:
> 
> Say the person above me is 1337OMG.
> 
> ...


Banned because I never banned you.


----------



## iMasaru (Mar 6, 2011)

Banned for not having a DS :3


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 6, 2011)

Banned for editing.

↓ Banned for calling into question my Time Lord heritage.


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 6, 2011)

Banned because if you really were a moderator time lord, you would be able to stop bad things before they happen here!






Check 'em.


----------



## iYoshi- (Mar 6, 2011)

Banned because of reasons that shall be told another time, when you least expect it


----------



## iMasaru (Mar 6, 2011)

Banned for the suspense.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 6, 2011)

CA519705950 said:
			
		

> Banned because if you really were a moderator time lord, you would be able to stop bad things before they happen here!


Banned because I won't go back in my own timeline unless I absolutely must have to.
Or for cheap tricks such as the above.


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 6, 2011)

Banned because 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.
Double banned because prove you're a time traveller by inserting a post before this post but after your own.


----------



## The Pi (Mar 6, 2011)

Banned for reading this.


----------



## ehayes427 (Mar 6, 2011)

banned for typing that.


----------



## iMasaru (Mar 6, 2011)

Banned coz it's a Sunday~


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 6, 2011)

Banned banana ban


----------



## iMasaru (Mar 6, 2011)

Banned coz i dislike you nearly as much as i dislike monkat


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 6, 2011)

Banned because do you like me?


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 6, 2011)

Banned because the answer is obvious


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 6, 2011)

Banned because it is not and banned again because WHAT IF HE DON'T LIKE ME.
Banned because do _you_ like me?


----------



## iMasaru (Mar 6, 2011)

Banned coz it's obvious that the answer is obvious 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Banned coz i was just kidding, i don't dislike you, it's just the avatar that annoys me.

Banned coz i'm sorry.

Banned coz i meant the part about disliking monkat though.


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 6, 2011)

BANNED BECAUSE WON'T ANYBODY JUST TELL ME STRAIGHT IF THEY LIKE ME OR NOT?
IS IT REALLY SO MUCH TO ASK?
CAPS RAGE.


----------



## iMasaru (Mar 6, 2011)

Banned coz hmmm... take a guess?


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 7, 2011)

...



Spoiler





This is what I look like holding an invisible lawnmower...





Spoiler





COME AT ME BRO.


----------



## iMasaru (Mar 7, 2011)

Banned coz i like you ¬_¬


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 7, 2011)




----------



## iMasaru (Mar 7, 2011)

Banned for posting twice and not banning anyone both times.


----------



## Koumori_Knight (Mar 7, 2011)

Banned for having a valid point.


----------



## .Chris (Mar 7, 2011)

Banned because you argument is invalid.


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 7, 2011)

Unbanned because I've seen 2800 pages of banning and I think it's time we started unbanning each other.


----------



## iMasaru (Mar 7, 2011)

Banned coz for me it's only 1158 pages :3


----------



## TheViolentOne (Mar 7, 2011)

Banned because "Toton" means Fatty fat in my language


----------



## iMasaru (Mar 7, 2011)

TheViolentOne said:
			
		

> Banned because "Toton" means Fatty fat in my language


----------



## Narayan (Mar 7, 2011)

banned coz no one really gets banned. this is just spam


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 7, 2011)

Banned because it's JUDY TIME.


----------



## iMasaru (Mar 7, 2011)

Banned for posting her pic.


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 7, 2011)

Banned because:


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 7, 2011)

Banned because wups dada huh?


----------



## Arfiol (Mar 8, 2011)

^Banned for making me really hungry.

*Posts merged*

^Banned for making me really hungry.


----------



## TheViolentOne (Mar 8, 2011)

iMasaru said:
			
		

> TheViolentOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Banned because "Toton" means Fatty fat in my language


----------



## iMasaru (Mar 8, 2011)

Banned coz no he wasn't.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Banned for being mean


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 8, 2011)

Banned because FUCKIN' MAGNETS, HOW DO THEY WORK?


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 8, 2011)

Banned for having what seems like an obsession with Mrs. Sheindlin.


----------



## tagzard (Mar 8, 2011)

ur banned cause of ur command prompt


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 8, 2011)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Banned for having what seems like an obsession with Mrs. Sheindlin.


I will
try
to
drop
this
obsession
if
it
pleases
you.


----------



## The Pi (Mar 8, 2011)

Banned because...































































I'm really, REALLY bored.


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 8, 2011)

Motherfucker I will dropkick yo ass.


----------



## The Pi (Mar 8, 2011)

CA519705950 said:
			
		

> Motherfucker I will dropkick yo ass.


That's breaks the rules of this thread therefore BAN!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fear Zoa (Mar 8, 2011)

CA519705950 said:
			
		

> Motherfucker I will dropkick yo ass.


Banned cause you said you were done with the EoF then 2 hours latter you posted in the EoF.....


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 8, 2011)

I said I was done with it starting _tomorrow_.
I won't ban you out of sympathy.


----------



## iMasaru (Mar 9, 2011)

Banned coz you WILL be back.


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 9, 2011)

Banned for having a screen name that suggest Apple products


----------



## iMasaru (Mar 9, 2011)

banned coz i've been using this username in places BEFORE apple make its "i" products ¬_¬


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 9, 2011)

Banned since well that most suck now that Apple puts "i" in front of everything!


----------



## iMasaru (Mar 9, 2011)

banned coz since when have you started posting in this thread? xD


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 9, 2011)

Banned because I started posing in this thread months ago, I just vanish and then come back.


----------



## iMasaru (Mar 9, 2011)

Banned for typos.


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 9, 2011)

Banned because


----------



## Fear Zoa (Mar 9, 2011)

banned cause your avatar has a bell...


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 9, 2011)

iMasaru said:
			
		

> Banned coz you WILL be back.


Banned because lol no I won't.





.


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 9, 2011)

ban


----------



## Ringo619 (Mar 9, 2011)

ban for going ninja  on me


----------



## The Pi (Mar 9, 2011)

Banned because you're a fan!

I'm editing this post because I want to.


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 9, 2011)

Banned because I hate Pi(e)


----------



## The Pi (Mar 9, 2011)

Aww, why? We all love you little sausage head *cough* I want to hit you with a 10 pound hammer *cough*


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 9, 2011)

I like cake and rand()


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 9, 2011)

BANNED BECAUSE OF NO REAL REASON I JUST WANT TO BAN YOU.


----------



## The Pi (Mar 9, 2011)

Banned because I've had this tab up for ages.


----------



## iMasaru (Mar 9, 2011)

CA519705950 said:
			
		

> BANNED BECAUSE OF NO REAL REASON I JUST WANT TO BAN YOU.


Banned coz your back


----------



## The Pi (Mar 9, 2011)

Banned for not banning me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Wait....


----------



## iMasaru (Mar 9, 2011)

banned for complaining about not getting banned


----------



## The Pi (Mar 9, 2011)

Banned for saying you banned me when I clearly haven't been banned at all


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 9, 2011)

Banned because crisp monocle bicycle


----------



## iMasaru (Mar 9, 2011)

Banned for changing your avatar back


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 9, 2011)

Banned because False.
Watch closely.


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 9, 2011)

Banned BECAUSE IT FUCKING BLINKS.
Y u do this?


----------



## iMasaru (Mar 9, 2011)

Banned coz go away, you don't belong here anymore, you've been outcasted ¬_¬


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 9, 2011)

Banned because just try and stop me from accessing my burrow.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 9, 2011)

BANNED BECAUSE WE HAVE A 2319!


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 9, 2011)

BAnned because I need to ban CA5 [number] [number] [number]


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 9, 2011)

Cee Ay Five One Nine Seven Oh Five Nine Five Oh, to you, Sausage Head.
Banned because WON'T SOMEBODY POST IN THIS FUCKING THREAD ALREADY!?!?

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=159...&start=3015


----------



## iMasaru (Mar 9, 2011)

banned for asking a stupid question.


----------



## Ssx9 (Mar 10, 2011)

BANNED FOR REPLYING TO CRAPPY QUESTION.



EDIT: Unbanned for warning me about the cake, ty.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Mar 10, 2011)

Banned for not using the standard font....


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 10, 2011)

Banned for encouraging people to conform.


----------



## iMasaru (Mar 10, 2011)

Ssx9 said:
			
		

> BANNED FOR REPLYING TO CRAPPY QUESTION.
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Unbanned for warning me about the cake, ty.


*
cake.... what cake? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ProtoKun7 : Banned for actually being able to ban people o.o''*


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 10, 2011)

Banned because I banned someone on my first day.

*proud*


----------



## iMasaru (Mar 10, 2011)

Banned coz i hope i'm on your good side


----------



## Domination (Mar 10, 2011)

Banned because the only thing he can do is permanently suspend people, it's technically "banning" but the members aren't exactly in the "banned" group, thus it loses its dramatic effect. In other words, he's a kun7.


----------



## TheViolentOne (Mar 10, 2011)

banned because listening to a lot of things


----------



## The Pi (Mar 10, 2011)

Domination said:
			
		

> Banned because the only thing he can do is permanently suspend people, it's technically "banning" but the members aren't exactly in the "banned" group, thus it loses its dramatic effect. In other words, he's a kun7.


He can spambot (poopyhead dupe)

Anyway, banned for banning someone who if were to be banned everyone would get banned because the ban is not worthy of a ban, hence making the ban illegal and also false since the ban is not a ban but a ban pretending to be an actual ban.


----------



## iMasaru (Mar 10, 2011)

Banned coz you "talk" too much. :3


----------



## The Pi (Mar 10, 2011)

Banned because it's impossible to talk to much, talking uses your face muscles and so prevents wrinkles (same with chewing gum) and so your ban is invalid and so you must be banned.


----------



## iMasaru (Mar 10, 2011)

Banned coz chewing gum was originally  created to keep dogs from barking. Which means each time you chew a chewing gum, you wish you were a dog.


----------



## Domination (Mar 10, 2011)

Banned because I'm a fucking hobbit.


----------



## The Pi (Mar 10, 2011)

Banned for being a fucking old short guy who doesn't age.


----------



## The Pi (Mar 10, 2011)

Banned for double post, terrible.


----------



## TheViolentOne (Mar 10, 2011)

banned for being a talk-a-lot maniac


----------



## Domination (Mar 10, 2011)

Banned for not realising he just bumped the topic.


----------



## TheViolentOne (Mar 10, 2011)

Domination said:
			
		

> Banned for not realising he just bumped the topic.



banned for muse


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 10, 2011)

Banned for rawr!


----------



## The Pi (Mar 10, 2011)

Banned ftw (sad I know)


----------



## Domination (Mar 10, 2011)

Banned because dogs > cats. (I wanted to ban catty, you bastard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## The Pi (Mar 10, 2011)

Banned cause Cats > dogs (notice no capitalisation on dogs? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

http://pix.gbatemp.net/248402/higbatemp.jpg
Look at her wee face


----------



## TheViolentOne (Mar 10, 2011)

The Pi said:
			
		

> Banned cause Cats > dogs (notice no capitalisation on dogs?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



banned for releasing private pictures of my cousins sister to public


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 10, 2011)

banned because Domination wanted to ban me


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 10, 2011)

Banned because


----------



## The Pi (Mar 10, 2011)

Banned because I hate you


----------



## Domination (Mar 10, 2011)

Banned because Pandas > any other fuzzy wuzzy furry curly little mammal


----------



## TheViolentOne (Mar 10, 2011)

banned because.................145,000 is not a....BAN


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 10, 2011)

The Pi said:
			
		

> Banned cause Cats > dogs (notice no capitalisation on dogs?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Banned because Arachne > every dog or cat but the only pics I have are nudes so hmmm.


----------



## The Pi (Mar 10, 2011)

You tried to ban me but I said No! No! No!


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 10, 2011)

Banned because y u hate mi?


----------



## The Pi (Mar 10, 2011)

Banned cause take a guess.


----------



## TheViolentOne (Mar 10, 2011)

*BANNED BECAUSE P? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*


probally been said before...


----------



## Ringo619 (Mar 10, 2011)

banned  because  i say so


----------



## TheViolentOne (Mar 10, 2011)

Ringo619 said:
			
		

> banned  because  i say so



banned because riku is cooler


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 10, 2011)

Everyone this is
A WARNING IN ADVANCE!
You should be aware that the next time I post here, I will ban someone.
If you don't want to get banned, don't post.
Thank-you.


----------



## TheViolentOne (Mar 10, 2011)

I banned...please ban me...


thank-you in advance


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 10, 2011)

Banned because of your doubles, asshole:

"Post #34811".


----------



## The Pi (Mar 10, 2011)

Banned because I just made my 1337th post, of course, it was a spammy post


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 10, 2011)

>>Implying that posting in EoF increases post count.


----------



## The Pi (Mar 10, 2011)

Banned for thinking I don't know that the EOF doesn't increase post count when that isn't the case.


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 10, 2011)

>>Implying that I wasn't trolling 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## The Pi (Mar 10, 2011)

Banned for using Ctrl + A you bitch!!!


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 10, 2011)

Banned for not knowing that I would highlight the text through dragging.


----------



## The Pi (Mar 10, 2011)

Banned for not using the keyboard to it's full potential!


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 10, 2011)

B̷̨̀͛͒̄̃͂͝҉̱̱͍̖͎͚̱̰͉̼̙̭͎̬̲͘a̵̢̧͈͈̝̲̝̭̖͈̳̮̺͉̥͙̦̦̪͔ͬ̌͑͋ͭͬͮ̋͆̊̒̒̚͞ͅn̷ͦͫ̍̀̔̇͛̌ͬͭ̓ͪ̅̔̊̽̈ͯ̚͞͏̟̯̰̬͖͕̗̻̦̲̘͖̦͙͎̘n̜͖̜͓͈̰̩̜͍͕̜̱͈̱̳̞̎̋̃ͥ̍͑ͩ́͗̓̀ͪ̾͐̉͠͞e̛ͤͥͤ̄̍ͯͩ̊̿̃̂͌ͪ͢҉͖͙͙͖̼̪̩̝̫̩̮̪͚ͅd̷̬̮̩͔̠̬̘͚͓̖͎̩ͣͪ͂̀͛̀̒ͧ́͞ ̴̙͖̜̥͖̙͎̩̟̘̰ͨ̃͒͒ͪ̆͛̒ͯͯ͢͝b̵͙̥͍͎̗̯̗̩̺͙͓͔͖͙̥̈̽ͦ͐̈́̓̓͒ͣͩ̿̉̔͒̊̀͜e̷͓̲̥̓̒̓̎̌ͯͧ̀͜͞͡c̢̛̜͍̞͈͈̣͕͍̑̓͗ͧ̇͂ͤ͐͂̔̓̾̒͒ͪͨ̚͘͟͞a̿ͮ̐͐̄ͯ̽͏̸̟̼̱͙͕̙͓̥͉̘̦̥̱͖̜͖̱̰͢͢ư̒̍́̏̌ͭ̆̐ͬ͌ͥ͂ͯ̍ͫ̾ͨ̓̚͢҉͚̱̗͎̰͓̖͙͕̦̪͕̺̻s̷̛̝͈͚̞͚̤̻̫̳̽̓̓̾̎ͧͬͬͨ͂ͭͣ̀́ͯ̑͊̈ḙ̵̸̶͎̟̟͚̩̦͍͎͙͖̲̰͚̏͗̓̇̿̄͛ͤͨͥ̀̚͟ ̴̦̟̤̇̓͐ͭ͗͗͂͘͟͜ͅo̢̾̑ͥͩ̚͟͟͡҉͍̤̙͖͙̺f̨̢̨̠̣̗̼͓̺͈̘ͮ̈ͨ̄̈ͬ͘ ̶̷̨̛̗̘̤̜͍̘͍̬̞̲̗̘̮̜͌͂̎̒̉ͭͭ̾̊ͨͭ̉̈͠Z̨̓͋̊̎ͮ͆́͊̇ͯ̔̑͡͏̸̛̹̼̦̜̖͈͔̻͍̟ͅä̪͔͉͍̱̟͉̜̻̮̿͛ͦ̉̃͘͟l̫̤͔͙͖͈͇̓̏̇̆̑̈́͛͆̃̔̂̊͜͝g̴͚͙͎̮̭͔̖̼̪̝͔̦̺̗̾̎͋ͥ̅͂͂̽̂̾̋̍ͮ͢͟ǫ̴̛̭̟̖̥̰̰͚̆̃ͭ̆͊ͯͤ̀͞͞ͅ.̡̝̯̮͖͚̒ͭ͋̑̄ͥ̋ͦͪ̄ͪ̇ͩ̋ͨ̑̽͢͞͞


----------



## The Pi (Mar 10, 2011)

Banned for corruption.


----------



## iMasaru (Mar 10, 2011)

Banned coz i spent 4 hours playing on a 3DS today


----------



## Domination (Mar 11, 2011)

Banned cos you wasted your time playing with yourself for the remaining 20 hours.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 11, 2011)

Banned for not getting post #34824.


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 11, 2011)

Banned for getting post #34824


----------



## Shockwind (Mar 11, 2011)

Banned for having that weird avatar and banned for having a sausage head that anyone can eat it if they want to.


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 11, 2011)

Banned because my head has Anti-Virus protection.

Invisible condom FTW.


----------



## iMasaru (Mar 11, 2011)

Gamerfan123 said:
			
		

> Banned for having that weird avatar and banned for having a sausage head that anyone can eat it if they want to.


Banned coz i  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 your sig.


----------



## The Pi (Mar 11, 2011)

Banned cause I'm bored, again.


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 11, 2011)

Banned cause I'm bored, too.


----------



## TheViolentOne (Mar 11, 2011)

banned cuz I like vegetables....yea


----------



## The Pi (Mar 11, 2011)

Banned for using vegetables for sexual pleasure.


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 11, 2011)

Banned for being right.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 11, 2011)

Banned because I'm posting on page 2323.


----------



## The Pi (Mar 11, 2011)

Banned because you're a nincompoop!


----------



## iMasaru (Mar 11, 2011)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Banned because I'm posting on page 2323.


Banned coz its page 1162 for me.


----------



## The Pi (Mar 11, 2011)

Banned for having 30 posts per page


----------



## iMasaru (Mar 11, 2011)

Banned for not having 30 posts per page.


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 11, 2011)

Banned for having the same amount posts/page as me.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 11, 2011)

Banned because I'm testing out more HTML tags; as a result I don't have to meticulously type this backwards, though it does make it more difficult for you to read this ban quickly.


----------



## iMasaru (Mar 11, 2011)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Banned because I'm testing out more HTML tags; as a result I don't have to meticulously type this backwards, though it does make it more difficult for you to read this ban quickly.



Banned coz quoting saves time


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 11, 2011)

Banned because I feel like banning you, haven't done so in a while.


----------



## iMasaru (Mar 11, 2011)

Banned coz of the same reason.


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 11, 2011)

Banned cos of a different reason.


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 11, 2011)

banned because my left hand is covered with food 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





crisp crisp monocle tea crisp crisp gentleman monocle


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 11, 2011)

Banned because y u type?


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 11, 2011)

banned because i still havent washed my hand


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 11, 2011)

Banned because wtf how do you fap?


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 11, 2011)

Also, inb4 iMasaru.


----------



## iMasaru (Mar 11, 2011)

banned coz he faps and eats at the same time, with the same hand :3


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 11, 2011)

Banned because fuck it I will ban myself for my mistake.
LOL all good.


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 11, 2011)

banned because my hands are covered with food once again


----------



## The Pi (Mar 11, 2011)

Banned for not being able to find the bunny in this post.


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 11, 2011)

Banned because inb4 iMasaru.


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 11, 2011)

banned because i'm going to wash my hands to fap properly.


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 11, 2011)

Sausage Head said:
			
		

> banned because i'm going to wash my hands to fap properly.


To what exactly?


----------



## The Pi (Mar 11, 2011)

inb4inb4


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 11, 2011)

inafterinb4inb4butinb4inafterinafter


----------



## The Pi (Mar 11, 2011)

Banned for not conforming to the rules of this thread.


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 11, 2011)

Banned for not conforming to the rules of Post #34859.
Rules:
Post #34859 must not ban anyone.


----------



## The Pi (Mar 11, 2011)

Banned for making up the rules.


----------



## iMasaru (Mar 11, 2011)

Banned coz _*i dare you to put your mouse over this.*_


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 12, 2011)

banned for html fail


----------



## iMasaru (Mar 12, 2011)

Banned coz it wasn't a fail, it was created purposefully to not work and to waste time, thus becoming a win


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 12, 2011)

Image insert *banner


----------



## monkat (Mar 12, 2011)

Banned because


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 12, 2011)

Banned because I love it.
And I saved it in my avatar collection.


----------



## Skyline969 (Mar 12, 2011)

Banned because I do not understand your avatar.


----------



## Shockwind (Mar 12, 2011)

Banned because I also don't understand your avatar and signature.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Mar 12, 2011)

Banned because *this response has been omitted*


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 12, 2011)

BANNED BECAUSE I OPENED MY CAN OF RADIOACTIVE LIQUID POISON AND IT WENT EVERYWHERE


----------



## Ringo619 (Mar 12, 2011)

banned cuz u smell funny


----------



## iMasaru (Mar 12, 2011)

Banned coz i like your sig :3


----------



## Fear Zoa (Mar 12, 2011)

banned for reminding me of apple


----------



## iMasaru (Mar 12, 2011)

banned coz it's not my fault.


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 12, 2011)

Banned because:

[youtube]H3vlE6f3VPk[/youtube]


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 12, 2011)

Generic Ban


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 12, 2011)

tigris said:
			
		

> Generic Ban


Mutherfucker what the fuck that was MY post.


----------



## iMasaru (Mar 13, 2011)

banned for not getting banned since yesterday.


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 13, 2011)

Banned because you are simply not "King of EoF".
Remove that at once or mine will say "iMasaru is my bitch".


----------



## Ringo619 (Mar 13, 2011)

banned cause you  don't own anyone people own you  , you slut!


----------



## The Pi (Mar 13, 2011)

Banned because if thead were to be deleted I could get a Harddrive.


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 13, 2011)

Ringo619 said:
			
		

> banned cause you  don't own anyone people own you  , you slut!


Banned because try telling my location that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 13, 2011)

banned because i live nextdoor


----------



## Domination (Mar 13, 2011)

Banned because I live in between the two doors. With a telescope.


----------



## The Pi (Mar 13, 2011)

Banned because I know where you live!


----------



## iMasaru (Mar 13, 2011)

CA519705950 said:
			
		

> Banned because you are simply not "King of EoF".
> Remove that at once or mine will say "iMasaru is my bitch".


shut up you whore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




OT: The Pi: Banned coz you always have people eating you out ;P


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 13, 2011)

iMasaru said:
			
		

> CA519705950 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


iMasaru is my bitch.


----------



## iMasaru (Mar 13, 2011)

CA519705950 said:
			
		

> iMasaru said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


soooo your From "iMasaru is my bitch"? Get back to school kid


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 13, 2011)

iMasaru said:
			
		

> CA519705950 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll need to get out of you first 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
Also, you're from "~Moonlight Sonata~ King of EoF"?
Get back to being my bitch, bitch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## iMasaru (Mar 13, 2011)

Banned coz it says im from the moonlight sonata, and the NEXT line says King of EoF! pfft~
Last i checked, you were the one on all 4s, in the back ally cosplaying as lickylicky, having fun licking and sucxking a piece of meat >


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 13, 2011)

iMasaru said:
			
		

> Banned coz it says im from the moonlight sonata, and the NEXT line says King of EoF! pfft~
> Last i checked, you were the one on all 4s, in the back ally cosplaying as lickylicky, having fun licking and sucxking a piece of meat >


Nope, that was actually a dog... or your mother in short 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 13, 2011)

banned because there is a reason


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 13, 2011)

Banned because your shit is becoming too confusing.


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 13, 2011)

Banned because my shit.


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 13, 2011)

Banned because stop changing your fucking sig!
Every time I refresh you've changed it!


----------



## iMasaru (Mar 13, 2011)

Banned coz your not loved :3


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 13, 2011)

Banned coz your loved, but not by me.

CA5 [number] [number] [number],
my robot monkey is doing that. As you might have noticed, his speed is a bit low.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 13, 2011)

Banned for checkin' 'em.


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 13, 2011)

banned because i don't understand you


^?


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 13, 2011)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Banned for checkin' 'em.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 13, 2011)

Banned because this could be a case for Mulder and Scully.


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 14, 2011)

Banned because I'll just test this shit out:


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 14, 2011)

Banned because it shows half a LEGO brick on my PhirePhocksh.

Yar Har Har, Plugins teh keelhaulin' Aye.


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 14, 2011)

Same here. Bloody weird. ProtoKun is a God.


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 14, 2011)

banned because you didnt ban me ban ban phirephocksh


----------



## iMasaru (Mar 14, 2011)

Banned coz i used fast reply.


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 14, 2011)

banned because i did too


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 14, 2011)

Banned because me three.


Spoiler



Well there's this thing about the universe and solar system sunflares and if you go deep enough iMasaru likes breast milk.


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 14, 2011)

banned 'coz you have to spoiler that lego brick
it's damn annoying


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 14, 2011)

Banned because I wonder if raulpica will notice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 14, 2011)

banned cause i'm going to report it and we'll see


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 14, 2011)

BANNED BECAUSE HOLYSHIT.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Mar 14, 2011)

Banned from the Pubs


----------



## Raika (Mar 14, 2011)

Banned because I haven't posted here in ages so I have special privileges.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Mar 14, 2011)

Banned because I just checked.....found no special privileges on you!


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 14, 2011)

Banned for making me green every time I go near you.


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 14, 2011)

Banned because you're a member of GBAtemp.
Because you're a human being.
Because iMasaru likes breast milk.
Because Rydian hasn't quoted me.
Because I'm not a mod.
Because iMasaru likes breast milk.
Because ShopTemp closed down.
Because ShopTemp re-opened.
Because iMasaru likes breast milk.
Because how do magnets work?
Because this smiley is going to shove the remote up your arse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
Because my special place has a brown mark on it where I've tugged too hard.
Because of this fairly long response.
Because TrolleyDave doesn't post anymore.
Because Black Metal is awesome.
Because iMasaru likes breast milk.
Because Jeremy Bentham was intelligent.
Because I don't have a 3DS yet.
Because I remember getting the GBA near launch date... that was pretty awesome.
Because I only ever had two games for it.
Because they were Ready to Rumble Boxing: Round 2 and F-Zero: Maximum Velocity.
Because I didn't get the DS until the second revision.
Because I might get a 3DS at launch.
Because some kid at school who thinks he's the console expert thinks the 3DS is a waste of money.
Because iMasaru likes breast milk.
Because there's a snake in my boot.
Because somebody poisoned the water-hole.
Because there's a part of me that longs to be inside you.
Because of reading this response.
Because banned is a pretty cool guy. eh bans poeple and doesn't afraid of anything.
Because check them.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Mar 14, 2011)

Banned for trying too hard, it's pretty simple really


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 14, 2011)

banned because the spoiler DIDN'T WORK GODDAMNIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! >>


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 14, 2011)

Banned because the new Amon Amarth album isn't too bad so far.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Mar 14, 2011)

Banned for posting Distillers few pages earlier....love em!


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 14, 2011)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Banned for posting Distillers few pages earlier....love em!


Banned because they were the band that got me into music and Brody is mine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 No amount of your radioactive punkitude will take her away from me!
Also, what do you think to Spinnerette?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Mar 14, 2011)

Banned as I'm listening to Baptized By Fire this very moment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



What a coincidence   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Don't like em as much as Distillers, but I'm getting into their music as well, I absolutely love Valium Knights tho.....amazing song!


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 14, 2011)

Banned because I love Spinnerette... like both bands equally. Listen to their Pailhead cover if you haven't already, Brody's vox on that song bring about nostalgia 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Mar 14, 2011)

Banned because I love first two Distillers albums, and just like Coral Fang and getting to like Spinnerette..Brody kinda lost "the touch" since she left Tim.


----------



## Shockwind (Mar 15, 2011)

Banned for having TrolleyDave and p1ngpong on the moderating shelf.
Banned for being a radioactive carebear that can kill anyone who gets near.
Banned for banning CA519705950.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Mar 15, 2011)

Banned because I do not kill....I BAN!


----------



## Zorua (Mar 15, 2011)

Banned because I had sex with Monkat without telling him.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 15, 2011)

CA519705950 said:
			
		

> Same here. Bloody weird. ProtoKun is a God.


Banned because I'm not.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Mar 15, 2011)

Suspended for 999999 days until a supervisor can place an official ban for being the Master disguised as the Doctor.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 15, 2011)

Banned because I'm not the Master! He tricked you into thinking I took his body, when in reality he wants my remaining regenerations because he's used all of his!


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 15, 2011)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Suspended for 999999 days until a supervisor can place an official ban for being the Master disguised as the Doctor.


Banned because yay it's TrolleyDave! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Domination (Mar 15, 2011)

Banned because I would classify TrolleyDave's reappearance as a catastrophe, no reason for laughter.


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 15, 2011)

Banned because this is just a normal retarded EoF conversation, disguised as a game.


----------



## Zorua (Mar 15, 2011)

Banned because I wasn't banned earlier.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 15, 2011)

Banned for that.


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 15, 2011)

Banned for this.


----------



## Ringo619 (Mar 15, 2011)

banned cause weiners are better


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 15, 2011)

Banned because wieners can't have heads.

Sausages are better.


----------



## iMasaru (Mar 15, 2011)

Banned coz i have returned >


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 15, 2011)

Banned because breast milk.
Also, can anyone explain the EV/IV thing in Pokémon in Layman's terms? I'm awful at Maths.
I've got it sussed now, though it's turned Pokémon into the biggest asshole I've ever played.


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 15, 2011)

.Banned banned dennab dennaB.


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 15, 2011)

Touch me there.


----------



## iMasaru (Mar 15, 2011)

CA519705950 said:
			
		

> Banned because breast milk.
> Also, can anyone explain the EV/IV thing in Pokémon in Layman's terms? I'm awful at Maths.
> I've got it sussed now, though it's turned Pokémon into the biggest asshole I've ever played.


Banned for your obsession with breast milk icecream.

Banned coz EV/IV training is fun/worth it


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 15, 2011)

Banned because EV training is certainly worth it and certainly sounds fun, but how essential is IV training?
Having to go through heaps of breeding sounds like a _lot_ of effort...


----------



## iMasaru (Mar 15, 2011)

banned coz EV training is really worth it and can be done by most people, where as IV training isn't really needed, its for the people who want to go the extra mile to make their pokemon a tank :3


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 16, 2011)

Banned because why thankee.
You still like breast milk.


----------



## iMasaru (Mar 16, 2011)

CA519705950 said:
			
		

> Banned because why thankee.
> i still like breast milk.


Banned coz i quoted you.


----------



## Skyline969 (Mar 16, 2011)

Banned for quoting.


----------



## Raika (Mar 16, 2011)

Banned because I like to throw pancakes at hamsters.


----------



## Zorua (Mar 16, 2011)

Banned because I made a KYT EoF Edition.


----------



## ars25 (Mar 16, 2011)

banned because i like pie and pie is ggooooooooodddddd =p


----------



## Framework43 (Mar 16, 2011)

Banned because you can only like pie on Pi Day.


----------



## Zorua (Mar 16, 2011)

Banned because this is the EoF.


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 16, 2011)

Banned because iMasaru likes breast milk.


----------



## iMasaru (Mar 16, 2011)

Banned coz you like man milk ;P


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 16, 2011)

Banned because I JUST DON'T KNOW WHAT POKéMON TO CHOOSE FOR MY TEAM AND IT'S DRIVING ME INSANE.
I DON'T EVEN KNOW HOW I SHOULD CHOOSE THEM AND WHY I SHOULD CHOOSE THEM.
I'VE BEEN RESEARCHING ALL DAY AND I JUST DON'T KNOW WHAT MAKES A GOOD TEAM.


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 16, 2011)

Banned because POKÉMON


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 16, 2011)

CA519705950 said:
			
		

> Banned because I JUST DON'T KNOW WHAT POKéMON TO CHOOSE FOR MY TEAM AND IT'S DRIVING ME INSANE.
> I DON'T EVEN KNOW HOW I SHOULD CHOOSE THEM AND WHY I SHOULD CHOOSE THEM.
> I'VE BEEN RESEARCHING ALL DAY AND I JUST DON'T KNOW WHAT MAKES A GOOD TEAM.


BANNED BECAUSE I'M GOING TO QUOTE THIS ALL DAY UNTIL I GET AN ANSWER.


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 16, 2011)

Banned because I actually reported that reply in my "eof fucks a blog and gets this as child" thread


----------



## iMasaru (Mar 16, 2011)

CA519705950 said:
			
		

> CA519705950 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Banned coz whahahahaa!


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 16, 2011)

IMASARU YOU TELL ME RIGHT NOW!
Seriously please help me I'm only small and I don't know what's good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 16, 2011)

EDIT: Wrong thread.


----------



## iMasaru (Mar 16, 2011)

"only small"?

1.that makes no sense 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



2.mate, your like just 1 or 2 years younger then me iirc.
3. oh, and your banned.


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 16, 2011)

Yeah but I'm only small. What grades have you got so far at school? Eh? Eh?
Tell me and I'll make all your dreams come true.


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 16, 2011)

banned because you didn't ban
no exceptions


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 16, 2011)

Banned because...














































































































































































*WARNING:* SPOILER FOLLOWS:



Spoiler: OPEN ME ONLY IF YOU HAVE NO FEAR AND ARE PURE OF HEART. IMPURITY MAY CAUSE UNEXPECTED HAPPENINGS. IF YOU ARE SAUSAGE-HEADED DO NOT OPEN ME BECAUSE THE WORLD MIGHT END PRIOR TO THE 2012 APOCOLYPSE.





I'M BACK!


----------



## Domination (Mar 16, 2011)

Banned because I'm touching myself excessively... Just like you do.


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 16, 2011)

Domination said:
			
		

> Banned because I'm touching myself excessively... Just like you do.
> 
> 
> DON'T BULLSHIT ME.


----------



## alex_0706 (Mar 16, 2011)

CA519705950 said:
			
		

> Domination said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




youre banned because you didn't write anyting in your post


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 16, 2011)

Banned for unneccesary quoting.


----------



## iMasaru (Mar 16, 2011)

argh, not judge judy again >.<

banned coz i wanna say hi~


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 16, 2011)

iMasaru said:
			
		

> argh, not judge judy again >.<
> 
> banned coz i wanna say hi~
> 
> ...


----------



## iMasaru (Mar 16, 2011)

Banned coz who that? o.O cant be Judy, too young~

in b4 Cnumbers


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 16, 2011)

iMasaru said:
			
		

> Banned coz who that? o.O cant be Judy, too young~
> 
> in b4 Cnumbers
> 
> ...


----------



## iMasaru (Mar 16, 2011)

Banned coz yup, thats the old hag lady we all remember!


----------



## TheViolentOne (Mar 16, 2011)

banned because I think I just flicked(censored version of f*ck 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) myself


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 16, 2011)

Banned because you touch yourself at night


----------



## iMasaru (Mar 16, 2011)

Banned coz i missed you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Banned coz i was jk~

Banned coz jk about jk~

Banned coz no, but really


----------



## TheViolentOne (Mar 16, 2011)

banned because classified information


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 16, 2011)

banned for your unoriginality


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 16, 2011)




----------



## iMasaru (Mar 16, 2011)

Banned because i want that teddy bear


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 16, 2011)

Ahmed is banned.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 16, 2011)

Banning on page 2333.


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 16, 2011)

Banned because I won't post here and allow you to get dubs next po-


----------



## iMasaru (Mar 16, 2011)

Banned for having 367 posts.

Zackie is Banned.


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 17, 2011)

Ahmed is banned because I am pro at Parkour!
Also, because Arly Jover in the first Blade film is bloody hot. Running around in that short white dress in a cold environment and just damn. I really have a thing for that skinny-blonde-sharp-features look.


----------



## iMasaru (Mar 17, 2011)

Banned for calling me by my name.

Banned coz i still can't decide if i should call you Zack, Zackie or Zuzu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Banned for banning me for the hotness of an actress in a movie o.O


----------



## Domination (Mar 17, 2011)

Banned for being _close_ friends. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


Hope you don't touch each other... Well at not least excessively...


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 17, 2011)

iMasaru said:
			
		

> Banned for calling me by my name.
> 
> Banned coz i still can't decide if i should call you Zack, Zackie or Zuzu
> 
> ...


Banned because of your mad jealousy. How does it feel to not know iMasaru's real name?


----------



## Domination (Mar 17, 2011)

Banned because I already know half/third/a portion of it(at least I think I do, you posted it). 



Spoiler


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 17, 2011)

Nope, his name is not Frank Zappa.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 17, 2011)

The person below me is banned for starting page 2334, assuming his, her or its board settings are on default.


----------



## iMasaru (Mar 17, 2011)

Banned coz my settings aren't on default ;P


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 17, 2011)

iMasaru said:
			
		

> Banned coz my settings aren't on default ;P
> Banned because LOL.
> Double banned because St. Teresa of Ávila was allegedly stabbed in the heart by some Angel a gazillion times with a golden lance or something; the pain was unbearable but the pleasure was so great that it caused her to basically orgasm.
> In a religious experience, this is.
> ...



The more you know...





.


----------



## iMasaru (Mar 17, 2011)

Banned coz i don't even...

WHY would an angel stab someone randomly multiple times?
WHY would the person enjoy it?
but most important of all.... WHY did you feel the need to post that? o.O

Also banned coz now i know something that might be interesting, but more or less useless to me. Thus wasting space in my brain that could of learnt some other information.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Mar 17, 2011)

Banned for not spelling 'Angel' right


----------



## iMasaru (Mar 17, 2011)

Banned coz ops typo xD


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 17, 2011)

banned because i hate black ops


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 17, 2011)

Banned because YOU SICK RACIST FUCK 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.
Double banned because iMASARU YOUR SIG AND AVATAR EXCEEDS 80k, TAKE THAT!


----------



## Domination (Mar 17, 2011)

BAN EN REGALIA


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 17, 2011)

Verbannen voor het leven


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 17, 2011)

Banned because you want to see this but you can't: http://gbatemp.net/index.php?act=warn&...3&CODE=view.


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 17, 2011)

banned because 10%


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 17, 2011)

Banned because lolwut how did you?


----------



## alex_0706 (Mar 17, 2011)

banned: ca519705950
because you don't speak dutch


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 17, 2011)

CA519705950 said:
			
		

> Banned because lolwut how did you?


banned because i'm actually a supervisor, but i've hidden it so people won't notice


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 17, 2011)

Sausage Head said:
			
		

> CA519705950 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Banned because HA! Fooled your ass. My warn is not 10%.


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 17, 2011)

Banned because I just wasted your time anyway.
But I'm still bored. derp a herp derp berp


----------



## iMasaru (Mar 17, 2011)

Banned coz.... YOU'RE A SNAKE!


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 17, 2011)

Banned because why do you call an innocent Sausage Head a snake?


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 17, 2011)

Banned for


----------



## iMasaru (Mar 17, 2011)

Banned coz oops, that was for C(numbers) not you


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 17, 2011)

Banned because I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 17, 2011)

Banned because how can I be sure?


----------



## iMasaru (Mar 17, 2011)

Banned coz i hate you


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 17, 2011)

Banned for 2335.


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 17, 2011)

iMasaru said:
			
		

> Banned coz i hate you


----------



## iMasaru (Mar 17, 2011)

Banned coz dude, when your chatting with someone, people tend to wait for the person to say bye before leaving. Not just log out ¬_¬


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 18, 2011)

Banned because BUT WHAT IF THEY NEVER SAY BYE? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## iMasaru (Mar 18, 2011)

Banned coz theres no harm in waiting for like 2 - 3 mins >.


----------



## Paarish (Mar 18, 2011)

banned because NO LICKY-LICKY!?!?!


----------



## iMasaru (Mar 18, 2011)

Banned for reminding me of him~  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Banned coz he shall return just for you


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 18, 2011)

Banned because HEY MODS iMASARUS AVATAR AND SIG DOES NOT EXCEED THE FILESIZE LIMIT BUT SEND HIM TO THE FIERY DEPTHS OF HELL ANYWAY.


----------



## iMasaru (Mar 18, 2011)

Banned coz awww, I'm feeling the love ¬_¬


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 18, 2011)

CA519705950 said:
			
		

> iMasaru said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Banned coz i hate you


----------



## Koumori_Knight (Mar 18, 2011)

Banned for a deceptive sig.


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 18, 2011)

Banned because I can't see what's so deceptive about it.


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 18, 2011)

Koumori_Knight said:
			
		

> Banned for a deceptive sig.


Banned because you can't click image links in a sig until you get 200 posts.


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 18, 2011)

banned for not mentioning the actual tutorial

How to see GBAtemp's ROM download database:
Get 500 posts
enable !http://
and
!gbatemp.net
in your windows DLACCESS.DB file
and unlock ?var.GBAT==^TRUE^ with CMD[/p]


----------



## Narayan (Mar 18, 2011)

banned for blinking. STOP THAT!


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 18, 2011)

Banned for 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . STOP THAT!


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 18, 2011)

Banned because guyz. Guyz. I luv you guyz.


----------



## Narayan (Mar 18, 2011)

banned coz i love you too.


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 18, 2011)

banned 'cause i know some smileys from my head














 :fap: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :sausage:


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 18, 2011)

There is no :sausage: smiley.
:ca519705950:.


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 18, 2011)

Only 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




's can see it


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 18, 2011)

Banned because this: http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/blank.gif.


----------



## iMasaru (Mar 18, 2011)

Banned for getting off chat without letting me say bye... AGAIN! RAWR!


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 18, 2011)

Banned because this is the last pic I used:


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 18, 2011)

Banned because I have the perfect design for frogs:


----------



## Narayan (Mar 18, 2011)

banned for ugly design.


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 18, 2011)

No. Frog design there is fucking awesome.


----------



## Narayan (Mar 18, 2011)

i disagree. frogs are yummy though. tastes like chicken. sometimes even better.


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 18, 2011)

banned for not banning


----------



## Narayan (Mar 18, 2011)

banned for misunderstanding. me disagreeing = opposed person banned.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 18, 2011)

Banned for 2337.
Also, I just had KFC. I still have a box of popcorn chicken open.


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 18, 2011)

BAnned for chicken


----------



## iMasaru (Mar 18, 2011)

Banned coz i think CA519705950 killed himself o.O''


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 18, 2011)

banned for


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sausage Head said:
			
		

> banned for


Banned because I didn't, I was just away fapping to your mother 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## iMasaru (Mar 18, 2011)

Banned coz nvm, he lives (N)

edit: in b4 CA5


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 18, 2011)

Ahmed you are banned.


----------



## iMasaru (Mar 18, 2011)

Banned coz so are you.


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 18, 2011)

Banned because you're not immortal. I musta heard a hundred of you motherfuckers make the saaaame claim. Each one of them has tasted the end of my sword.


----------



## iMasaru (Mar 18, 2011)

Banned for repeating yourself.


----------



## Paarish (Mar 18, 2011)

iMasaru said:
			
		

> Banned for repeating yourself.


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 18, 2011)

30084pm said:
			
		

> iMasaru said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Banned for repeating yourself.


----------



## iMasaru (Mar 18, 2011)

CA519705950 said:
			
		

> 30084pm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 18, 2011)

combo breaker


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sausage Head said:
			
		

> combo breaker


----------



## iMasaru (Mar 18, 2011)

CA519705950 said:
			
		

> Sausage Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> > combo breaker


----------



## Koumori_Knight (Mar 18, 2011)

Banned because...wut?


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 18, 2011)

iMasaru, you just raped my mind.


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 19, 2011)

banned for no reason specified


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 19, 2011)

Banned because I feel like banning you which is rather unfortunate for you.


----------



## iMasaru (Mar 19, 2011)

Banned coz i like your new avatar, they keep getting better and better


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 19, 2011)

Banned because you should see the full-size pic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










.
Seriously inb4 RiderLeangle PMMing me for it.


----------



## iMasaru (Mar 19, 2011)

Banned coz gimme


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 19, 2011)

PMMed.
Edit: Wow. I fucked that spoiler up. Hope your Mom isn't around.


----------



## iMasaru (Mar 19, 2011)

Banned coz i didnt get the pic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



it got removed before i saw it o.o''


----------



## Koumori_Knight (Mar 19, 2011)

banned because I care not for your loss.


----------



## 1234turtles (Mar 19, 2011)

banned because you  care not for his  loss.


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 19, 2011)

iMasaru said:
			
		

> Banned coz i didnt get the pic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Banned because old chap, why not examine your private messages?


----------



## iMasaru (Mar 19, 2011)

Banned for sending me an inappropriate picture


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 19, 2011)

Banned because you're Temping while fapping and that is gross.


----------



## iMasaru (Mar 19, 2011)

Banned coz the pic was cute, not fap material 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also banned coz i just came out of the shower, would kinda destroy the point


----------



## Narayan (Mar 19, 2011)

iMasaru said:
			
		

> Banned coz the pic was cute, not fap material


banned for possible lying.


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 19, 2011)

iMasaru said:
			
		

> Banned coz the pic was cute, not fap material
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Banned because you haven't seen the pic so you would never know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## iMasaru (Mar 19, 2011)

CA519705950 said:
			
		

> Banned because you haven't seen the pic so you would never know
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Banned coz he could have an extremely good imagination


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 19, 2011)

Banned because my imagination is good and the things me and swamp Demon girl have been up to are 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## iMasaru (Mar 19, 2011)

Banned coz that's enough talk about your demon girl fetish xD


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 19, 2011)

Banned for licking my screen, oldskool.


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 19, 2011)

Banned because gee did someone say DEMON GIRL?


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 19, 2011)

banned because


Spoiler



NO!


----------



## haflore (Mar 19, 2011)

Banned for the glory days of '09!!!


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 19, 2011)

banned because i wasn't born yet in 2009


----------



## haflore (Mar 19, 2011)

Banned because i think you're starting to catch on.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 19, 2011)

Banned for 2340.


----------



## haflore (Mar 19, 2011)

Banned for trying to ban when you can only suspend!


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 19, 2011)

banned because the wrong thing bounces


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 19, 2011)

haflore said:
			
		

> Banned for trying to ban when you can only suspend!


Banned because I banned on my first day.


----------



## haflore (Mar 19, 2011)

Banned for not banning Sausage Head!


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 19, 2011)

WILL SOMEBODY PLEASE TELL ME WHAT THE FUCK IS GOING ON WITH MONKAT.
PPL SAY HE IS BANNED BUT HE IS NOT IN THE BANNED GROUP.
IDONGET.


----------



## iMasaru (Mar 19, 2011)

banned coz he's suspended


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 19, 2011)

Oh.
Banned because I'm thinking of seeing if there is some way through PHP that I can display my EoF posts in my sig. Then all EoFfers can do it and we'll be like an army or some shit like that.


----------



## Narayan (Mar 19, 2011)

banned coz i didn't understand what you said.


----------



## Paarish (Mar 19, 2011)

banned for not understanding.


----------



## Narayan (Mar 19, 2011)

banned because i can't find a reason to ban you.


----------



## Koumori_Knight (Mar 19, 2011)

Banned because I desire the women in your sig


----------



## Narayan (Mar 19, 2011)

banned because the... i mean she's mine.
+banned for not knowing it's just one person.


----------



## Koumori_Knight (Mar 19, 2011)

Banned because I knew, but I want to pretend that I could have a four way.
Banned for not wanting to share.


----------



## Narayan (Mar 19, 2011)

banned for pretending
banned for being jealous
banned for looking at my sig
banned for making me stare at my sig
banned for banning me


----------



## Koumori_Knight (Mar 19, 2011)

banned because you still haven't said no.....


----------



## Narayan (Mar 19, 2011)

no

i don't want to ban you anymore.


----------



## Koumori_Knight (Mar 19, 2011)

Banned because I am a sad panda now....


----------



## Narayan (Mar 19, 2011)

why panda? you're....banned


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 19, 2011)

Banned due to 2341?


----------



## Paarish (Mar 19, 2011)

banned cos I like banning mods


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 19, 2011)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Banned due to 2341?


Banned because what are all these numbers you keep throwing out?
They sound familiar.


----------



## Narayan (Mar 19, 2011)

banned(getting lazy, 3:38am, should i sleep or not? they'll wake up by 6~7am. so i got 2~3 hrs left to sleep.)


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 19, 2011)

Banned because 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 19, 2011)

Banned because you're very annoying


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 19, 2011)

Sausage Head you're dead! You can't post here.


----------



## Narayan (Mar 19, 2011)

banned for EoF postcount


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 19, 2011)

Hmmm I wonder what my EoF postcount is? *checks*.
Edit: 556! But last week it was only 200 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 19, 2011)

Banned for this:
meh


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 19, 2011)

Banned for thinking that pic was me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 19, 2011)

banned because the fun is over
i'll remove it before it gets too bad


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 19, 2011)

Banned because LOLOLOLOLOLOL.


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 19, 2011)

What's so LOLOLOLOLOL?


----------



## Narayan (Mar 19, 2011)

banned again


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 19, 2011)

Banned because I'm actually running out of reasons.


----------



## Narayan (Mar 19, 2011)

Reason For Edit: no reason ~modz


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 19, 2011)

Reason For Edit: I wanted to be inside one of your posts. ~modz


----------



## Narayan (Mar 19, 2011)




----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 19, 2011)

:fapfapfap:


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 19, 2011)

Banned because I've literally spent all day in EoF since about 12.
How fucked up am I?


----------



## Narayan (Mar 19, 2011)

idunno 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



banned


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 19, 2011)

Banned because I am here because I'm bored.
Minecraft appearantly is boring, even if I just finished my house :l
NINJA!


----------



## Narayan (Mar 19, 2011)

banned for fallacy.


----------



## Narayan (Mar 19, 2011)

Sausage Head said:
			
		

> NINJA!


where?


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 19, 2011)

banned becausd ei am fucking addited thi this stupid site and fucking hell today was saturday i could have got all my work done and instead i spent 7 hours on fucking gbatemp WHAT THE FUCK


----------



## Narayan (Mar 19, 2011)

CA519705950 said:
			
		

> banned becausd ei am fucking addited thi this stupid site and fucking hell today was saturday i could have got all my work done and instead i spent 7 hours on fucking gbatemp WHAT THE FUCK


want me to pm costy to delete your account?


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 19, 2011)

Nope. Maybe a temporary ban until Friday.


----------



## Koumori_Knight (Mar 19, 2011)

banned for saying things that should've been said on a blog.


----------



## iMasaru (Mar 19, 2011)

Banned coz the king has returned


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 19, 2011)

banned for noting me in your post


----------



## iMasaru (Mar 19, 2011)

Banned for having a false hope of being the king.... which happens to be me!


----------



## Paarish (Mar 19, 2011)

banned cos I thought I was the king


----------



## iMasaru (Mar 19, 2011)

Banned coz you're my king


----------



## Paarish (Mar 19, 2011)

banned because you're my queen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




now make me some fucking sandwiches!


----------



## sonicsmash2 (Mar 20, 2011)

banned because i was the 35,144th poster....


----------



## Shockwind (Mar 20, 2011)

Banned for having Sonic a LoL mask and banned for being the 35,144th poster.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Mar 20, 2011)

Banned for being a fan of gamers.....or a fan that is a gamer.....In which case....what are you a fan of....
Are you a gaming fan of gamers.......

BANNED FOR PARADOX!


----------



## Narayan (Mar 20, 2011)

banned

period.

no one can ban me in this post


----------



## Fear Zoa (Mar 20, 2011)

Banned for being unbanable


----------



## alex_0706 (Mar 20, 2011)

Fear Zoa

your banned because you have no reason to live anymore


----------



## Narayan (Mar 20, 2011)

you're banned because i don't know you.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 20, 2011)

Banned because of something to do with 2344.


----------



## Narayan (Mar 20, 2011)

banned for banning someone unbannable.


----------



## iMasaru (Mar 20, 2011)

Banned coz hitman reborn


----------



## Paarish (Mar 20, 2011)

by the rights invested by me as overlord supreme, you sir are banned


----------



## iMasaru (Mar 20, 2011)

Banned coz you can not ban me... i am nothing but a mere piece of your imagination in your head, you can not ban something that does not exist o.o'


----------



## Koumori_Knight (Mar 20, 2011)

Banned because you are licking my ice cream.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Mar 20, 2011)

alex_0706 said:
			
		

> Fear Zoa
> 
> your banned because you have no reason to live anymore


Banned cause OH YES I DO BITSH!!!


----------



## Koumori_Knight (Mar 20, 2011)

Banned for misspelling bitch.


----------



## DarkShinigami (Mar 21, 2011)

Koumori_Knight said:
			
		

> Banned for misspelling bitch.


banned because i cant divide by zero


----------



## Narayan (Mar 21, 2011)

banned for 2345


----------



## Paarish (Mar 21, 2011)

banned for 6789


----------



## Narayan (Mar 21, 2011)

banned maybe not getting 2345


----------



## Paarish (Mar 21, 2011)

banned cos I obviously didn't


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 21, 2011)

Banned cos cuz becuz becaus 'cos 'cus 'fap ban
crisp monocle bicycle
DEAR LORD/SIR, PLEASE SHOW OFF YOUR HORSE


----------



## alex_0706 (Mar 21, 2011)

banned because the administrator told me (not for real)


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 21, 2011)

Banned for this:


ORLYnot?


----------



## TheViolentOne (Mar 21, 2011)

Sausage Head said:
			
		

> Banned for this:
> 
> 
> ORLYnot?



banned cuz wut


----------



## alex_0706 (Mar 21, 2011)

banned for no manners on the forums


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 21, 2011)

banned because you have only 9 posts.
The rules clearly said:
*Please don't post before you have 10 posts.*


----------



## TheViolentOne (Mar 21, 2011)

Sausage Head said:
			
		

> banned because you have only 9 posts.
> The rules clearly said:
> *Please don't post before you have 629 posts.*



banned cuz fix'ed


----------



## iMasaru (Mar 21, 2011)

TheViolentOne said:
			
		

> Sausage Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


banned coz fixed~


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 21, 2011)

Banned for TUMBLEWEED.


----------



## Paarish (Mar 21, 2011)

banned for sausage...

im hungry now


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 21, 2011)

Banned for wienerlicious


----------



## iMasaru (Mar 21, 2011)

Banned coz i can't believe i'm actually missing CA519705950


----------



## Paarish (Mar 21, 2011)

banned cos so do i. Even though he was a dick to me


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 21, 2011)

banned because JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA
and no reason specified


----------



## iMasaru (Mar 21, 2011)

Banned coz i wanna know what he did


----------



## Paarish (Mar 21, 2011)

banned for being clueless


----------



## iMasaru (Mar 21, 2011)

Banned coz i want you to tell me >


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 21, 2011)

banned inb4 30084pm


----------



## Paarish (Mar 21, 2011)

banned for being nosy.

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=284...p;#entry3529568

pretty much the entirety of this thread


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 21, 2011)

banned for wrong link

good link


----------



## Paarish (Mar 21, 2011)

banned because you got eaten... by me!


----------



## TheViolentOne (Mar 21, 2011)

Banned because I AM EoF READY  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  or so I think....


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 21, 2011)

banned for...


Spoiler



Loading image...


----------



## iMasaru (Mar 21, 2011)

TheViolentOne said:
			
		

> Banned because I AM EoF READY
> 
> 
> 
> ...


banned coz if you're  EoF ready, answer this.... 
















































































































































































tell me then o.O


----------



## Paarish (Mar 21, 2011)

I don't care if it's old


----------



## TheViolentOne (Mar 21, 2011)

iMasaru said:
			
		

> TheViolentOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


banned cuz ;















































































I don't care 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  biyatch


----------



## iMasaru (Mar 21, 2011)

30084pm said:
			
		

> I don't care if it's old


Banned coz that thread with CA5 made me lol :3


----------



## Paarish (Mar 21, 2011)

banned cos that's why I miss him.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 21, 2011)

Banned for 2347 already.


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 21, 2011)

Banned because I finally went to the default posts/page setting
:|


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 21, 2011)

Banned for adjusting.


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 21, 2011)

Banned for not fixing currentlife.exe
dont work on r4iProDeluxeRevolutionEvolutionCivilWarEditionSexEducationFapaLotpoopWeedSmoking
UberCardAmazingKardpoop 3D Devolution for 3DS/NDS/GBC/NDSi2


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 21, 2011)

Banned for not being able to do this.


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 21, 2011)

Banned because I want to report you but I probably be better of if I don't do it.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 21, 2011)

Microbanned.


----------



## Narayan (Mar 21, 2011)

ba...


----------



## Fear Zoa (Mar 22, 2011)

Banned for being a sheep


----------



## Shockwind (Mar 22, 2011)

Banned for not being a sheep.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Mar 22, 2011)

Banned for banning me....


----------



## Narayan (Mar 22, 2011)

banned for...


----------



## Shockwind (Mar 22, 2011)

Banned for saying nothing.


----------



## Paarish (Mar 22, 2011)

banned for saying everything


----------



## alphenor (Mar 22, 2011)

banned for saying something


----------



## Narayan (Mar 22, 2011)

Banned for...i dunno


----------



## Shockwind (Mar 22, 2011)

Banned for being unsure on what you're gonna say.


----------



## Narayan (Mar 22, 2011)

banned for being in the same country as i.


----------



## Paarish (Mar 22, 2011)

banned for not


----------



## Shockwind (Mar 22, 2011)

Banned for being wrong.


----------



## TheViolentOne (Mar 22, 2011)

banned cuz ; philippines is a country!!?? since when


----------



## Narayan (Mar 22, 2011)

banned for insulting philippines 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 this mustn't go unpunished!!


----------



## nintendoom (Mar 22, 2011)

banned for getting insulted by a turkey(-an?)


----------



## Narayan (Mar 22, 2011)

banned for not studying.

it's turkish.


----------



## Paarish (Mar 22, 2011)

banned for the sake of banning


----------



## alex_0706 (Mar 22, 2011)

30084pm said:
			
		

> banned for the sake of banning


banned because you don't like manga's


----------



## Narayan (Mar 22, 2011)

banned because of firefox 4


----------



## alex_0706 (Mar 22, 2011)

i almost never use firefox 4

so banned


----------



## Narayan (Mar 22, 2011)

i use firefox and chrome, and sometimes ie.


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 22, 2011)

banned for being off-topic and not banning


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 22, 2011)

Banned because I still haven't been modded to use Rockbox without my MP3 Player 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






			
				Narayan said:
			
		

> i use firefox and chrome, and sometimes* ie.*


Double banned for using IE!!!


----------



## Narayan (Mar 22, 2011)

banned for reminding me that i'm off-topic


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 22, 2011)

Banned for slow replies


----------



## Narayan (Mar 22, 2011)

banned for being a ninja


----------



## TheViolentOne (Mar 22, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> banned for not studying.
> 
> it's turkish.



banned because no...its turk


----------



## Narayan (Mar 22, 2011)

banned for correcting me.


----------



## alex_0706 (Mar 22, 2011)

banned because i don't know who you really are

*Posts merged*

i bann myself so you cant


----------



## Paarish (Mar 22, 2011)

I unban your ban and then I ban you for being a smart-ass


----------



## Narayan (Mar 22, 2011)

30084pm i ban you!!


----------



## Paarish (Mar 22, 2011)

no I ban YOU!


----------



## Narayan (Mar 22, 2011)

read




30084pm: Banned!


----------



## alex_0706 (Mar 22, 2011)

sorry this people is only for people who are smart at banning so banned


----------



## Narayan (Mar 22, 2011)

sir because you have proposed that i am not smart, in which i really am, i thus declare you, Banned!


----------



## Paarish (Mar 22, 2011)

Both of you are banned


----------



## Narayan (Mar 22, 2011)

banned for breaking the rules. you can only ban the person above you.

*Posts merged*

i ban myself


----------



## TheViolentOne (Mar 22, 2011)

banned because I summon celtic guardian


----------



## Narayan (Mar 22, 2011)

dammit ninja'ed

i therefore ban you sir.


----------



## Paarish (Mar 22, 2011)

BANNED!


----------



## Narayan (Mar 22, 2011)

banned for one word post.


----------



## TheViolentOne (Mar 22, 2011)

banned cuz now I summon axe dragonute


----------



## Narayan (Mar 22, 2011)

banned coz your duel disk's broken.


----------



## Paarish (Mar 22, 2011)

banned cos YOU'RE broken


----------



## Narayan (Mar 22, 2011)

banned coz you didn't fix me


----------



## iMasaru (Mar 22, 2011)

TheViolentOne said:
			
		

> Narayan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Banned coz it IS Turkish, Turk is considered kinda rude.


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 22, 2011)

banned because i dont care


----------



## Paarish (Mar 22, 2011)

banned even though you are right

EDIT: Ninja'd


----------



## Narayan (Mar 22, 2011)

banned!!


----------



## Paarish (Mar 22, 2011)

burned!!


----------



## Narayan (Mar 22, 2011)

i can't be burned. but i can ban you,


----------



## Paarish (Mar 22, 2011)

banned by the power of Hubert's love


----------



## Narayan (Mar 22, 2011)

banned cuz i dunno who dat iz


----------



## Paarish (Mar 22, 2011)

banned becuase its the guy in my sig and ava who's right in front your eyes


----------



## Narayan (Mar 22, 2011)

banned coz yeah i can read but i dunno his personality etc. etc.


----------



## TheViolentOne (Mar 22, 2011)

iMasaru said:
			
		

> TheViolentOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



banned because Im a turk...u think u know it better than me


----------



## Paarish (Mar 22, 2011)

TheViolentOne said:
			
		

> iMasaru said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



banned because it's all about the how the word is used...?


----------



## Narayan (Mar 22, 2011)

banned because of quoting multiple times.


----------



## iMasaru (Mar 22, 2011)

TheViolentOne said:
			
		

> iMasaru said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Banned coz yes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



My brothers girlfriend is Turkish, so is one of my best friends. I spend more then enough time with them to know something as basic as that. You would say "He is Turkish" to be polite, "he's a Turk" is considered kinda rude. (still used though).


----------



## Narayan (Mar 22, 2011)

banned for quoting what 30084pm quoted.


----------



## Paarish (Mar 22, 2011)

@iMarasu banned cos i have a turkish friend who says its only rude if you say it in a mean way. e.g. Oi you turk!

@Narayan banned cos we're trying to have a serious discussion


----------



## iMasaru (Mar 22, 2011)

Banned coz RAWR!

edit: yh, if you say it like that xD
but also if you don't really know the person too well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




At the same time Turk is a plural form of Turkish~
ie. Those Turks over there.


----------



## Paarish (Mar 22, 2011)

banned coz boo!


----------



## iMasaru (Mar 22, 2011)

Banned coz


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 22, 2011)

This post has been removed by a moderator.

_Reason: Don't_


----------



## Paarish (Mar 22, 2011)

banned cos


----------



## Narayan (Mar 22, 2011)

banned coz you banned someone with his post removed.


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 22, 2011)

Sausage Head said:
			
		

> This post has been removed by a moderator.
> 
> _Reason: Don't_


This post has been removed by a moderator.

_Reason: Next time is a ban. And the person above here is banned, too._


----------



## Paarish (Mar 22, 2011)

y'all banned


----------



## Narayan (Mar 22, 2011)

meh, ban ban ban.


----------



## iMasaru (Mar 22, 2011)

Banned coz this is a tuuuuuuuuuuuuuuune~
[youtube]1iBm60uJXvs[/youtube]


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 22, 2011)

banned because i didn't listen to the 'tuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuune'

oh btw the above 'warns' are fake
(if you haven't noticed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Narayan (Mar 22, 2011)

banned 'coz i only noticed during the second warn.


----------



## iMasaru (Mar 22, 2011)

Banned for getting tricked by sausage face.


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 22, 2011)

Banned for 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (no reason!!! LOL!!!!!)


----------



## iMasaru (Mar 22, 2011)

Banned coz i dare a mod to give me a warn ¬_¬
(only a warn, not a ban 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 22, 2011)

Banned for not reading the *revised rules:*

*Your total warn level* will increase by 90 if you have *10% warn.*
*Having 100% warn* will receive you a warn.
*When you have 3 warns,* you will get a ban.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 22, 2011)

2352? This calls for a ban.


----------



## alphenor (Mar 23, 2011)

banned for.....

*(USER WAS BANNED FOR THIS POST)*


MY EDIT:

I didn't edit the red one there....is this for real?


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 23, 2011)

Banned 'cause this =/= 4FAPFAPFAAPPPAFPAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPAFAPFAPFAP chan


----------



## Narayan (Mar 23, 2011)

banned coz i didn't notice chan immediately.


----------



## Shockwind (Mar 23, 2011)

Banned for changing your signature because I like your previous sig.


----------



## Narayan (Mar 23, 2011)

banned coz this is just temporary.


----------



## Paarish (Mar 23, 2011)

banned cos this is permenant


----------



## Shockwind (Mar 23, 2011)

banned because this is not permanent.


----------



## Narayan (Mar 23, 2011)

banned for not noticing something



			
				30084pm said:
			
		

> banned cos this is perm*e*n*a*nt


banned for wrong spelling

NOTE: i wasn't wearing glasses yet i noticed the wrong spelling, sheesh.

~Grammar Nazi


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 23, 2011)

banned for HEIL GRAMMATIK! o/ o/ o/ o/ o/


----------



## Narayan (Mar 23, 2011)

banned for my new rock™.

rock™
-no updates needed
-low energy
-easy to use
-fun


----------



## alex_0706 (Mar 23, 2011)

banned because i've stolen your new rock


----------



## Narayan (Mar 23, 2011)

banned cos i have another one.


----------



## TheViolentOne (Mar 23, 2011)

iMasaru said:
			
		

> TheViolentOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



banned cuz turk is not rude , or even if it is turks are rude people sooo...ban


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 23, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> banned cos i have another one.


Banned because I have an upgraded version of Rock which makes the R a C


----------



## Narayan (Mar 23, 2011)

Sausage Head said:
			
		

> Narayan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


banned because that's a clone.  there is only the original rock™

but it's useless now. i use the stone henge2 instead. better, fatter.


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 23, 2011)

banned because the iI is much better


----------



## Narayan (Mar 23, 2011)

banned because iI has no sleek design. and stonehenge2 is 4dsxl compatible.


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 23, 2011)

The iI has all i-products compatibility and the i4 iUpgrade iRevolution iFor iIdevices


----------



## Narayan (Mar 23, 2011)

you apple fanboi?


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 23, 2011)

banned for being wrong.
I'm an iXtremist against i


----------



## Narayan (Mar 23, 2011)

well there are many factions nowadays. i myself am a SausageHead fanboy.


----------



## Paarish (Mar 23, 2011)

night-time ban


----------



## Narayan (Mar 23, 2011)

dawn-time ban.


----------



## Paarish (Mar 23, 2011)

kawaii ban~~ :3


----------



## Narayan (Mar 23, 2011)

before sleep ban


nytie nyt

oh it's morning already...


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 23, 2011)

Sonic ban.


----------



## alphenor (Mar 24, 2011)

banned because I don't know what a sonic ban is.


----------



## Narayan (Mar 24, 2011)

banned because i'm now awake.


----------



## iMasaru (Mar 24, 2011)

Banned coz its 3:10 am and i'm not feeling sleepy


----------



## alphenor (Mar 24, 2011)

iMasaru said:
			
		

> Banned coz its 3:10 am and i'm not feeling sleepy



BANNED BECAUSE YOU'RE CLOCK'S LATE


----------



## Narayan (Mar 24, 2011)

banned because his clock isn't late, he's on a different time zone.


----------



## iMasaru (Mar 24, 2011)

Banned for being correct~


----------



## alphenor (Mar 24, 2011)

banned for not letting me notice before I previously banned you


----------



## Shockwind (Mar 24, 2011)

Banned for having a zombie avatar.


----------



## alphenor (Mar 24, 2011)

banned for using a used reason.


----------



## Shockwind (Mar 24, 2011)

Banned for banning me.


----------



## alphenor (Mar 24, 2011)

banned for banning me again


----------



## alex_0706 (Mar 24, 2011)

banned because i hate philippines people who use a zomby as avatar


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 24, 2011)

banned because you are now allowed to post, since you have passed a postcount of 10.


----------



## Shockwind (Mar 24, 2011)

Banned cuz your avatar can blink.


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 24, 2011)

bANNED BECAUSE you changed your avatar


----------



## Narayan (Mar 24, 2011)

banned for


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Mar 24, 2011)

Banned for sexiness!


----------



## Narayan (Mar 24, 2011)

banned for cuteness and happiness


----------



## Shockwind (Mar 24, 2011)

Banned because Yuzuki Eba is busy still busy.


----------



## Narayan (Mar 24, 2011)

banned because it's none of your business.


----------



## TheViolentOne (Mar 24, 2011)

banned because 4ch*n


----------



## Narayan (Mar 24, 2011)

banned because i've never been to 4c...


----------



## iMasaru (Mar 24, 2011)

Banned coz TheViolentOne's always reading this topic, but hardly posting :S


----------



## Narayan (Mar 24, 2011)

banned cause i'm crazy.


----------



## Paarish (Mar 24, 2011)

banned cause you're crazy


----------



## Shockwind (Mar 24, 2011)

banned cuz you're not always crazy.


----------



## Narayan (Mar 24, 2011)

ninja ban

EDIT: failed


----------



## TheViolentOne (Mar 24, 2011)

banned cuz Im not readin .the page is open but Im usually doin different things


----------



## Shockwind (Mar 24, 2011)

banned because I understand you.


----------



## TheViolentOne (Mar 24, 2011)

banned cuz ............thanks


----------



## iMasaru (Mar 24, 2011)

Banned coz hi~


----------



## dicamarques (Mar 24, 2011)

Banned because sony is 100% hackable and nintendo not


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 24, 2011)

Banned for no reason


----------



## TheViolentOne (Mar 24, 2011)

banned for


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 24, 2011)

Banned because the last 3 pages have been full of nonsense.


----------



## TheViolentOne (Mar 24, 2011)

banned because ....yes


----------



## iMasaru (Mar 24, 2011)

Banned coz yes =/= no


----------



## TheViolentOne (Mar 25, 2011)

banned because yes ........it is


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 25, 2011)

I got #35343, and it's page 2357. Banned.


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 25, 2011)

banned because i find your lack of originality disturbing


----------



## alex_0706 (Mar 25, 2011)

banned because you are banning to much


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 25, 2011)

Banned because didn't Sausage Head get eaten?


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 25, 2011)

Banned because n

CA5 [NUMBER] [NUMBER]!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
YOU'RE JUST ON TIME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111SHIFT


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 25, 2011)

alex_0706 said:
			
		

> banned because you are banning to much
> Banned for bad grammar.
> 
> QUOTE(CA519705950 @ Mar 25 2011, 09:38 PM) Banned because didn't Sausage Head get eaten?


Banned again after 6 days.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 25, 2011)

Bnargld


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 25, 2011)

Sausage Head said:
			
		

> Banned because n
> 
> CA5 [NUMBER] [NUMBER]!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> YOU'RE JUST ON TIME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111SHIFT
> ...


Triple banned because I need to catch up on the banning.


----------



## Masterpaul (Mar 25, 2011)

Banned because of 33


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 25, 2011)

Very nice. Very nice.
Banned because I admire your handiwork.


----------



## iMasaru (Mar 26, 2011)

Banned coz you're back already ¬_¬


----------



## ShakeBunny (Mar 26, 2011)

Banned, because I've been away from this site for two years, and JUST HAVE TO BAN SOMEONE!


----------



## iMasaru (Mar 26, 2011)

Banned coz i too came back to the site after two years


----------



## ShakeBunny (Mar 26, 2011)

Banned for excellent timing.


----------



## p1ngpong (Mar 26, 2011)

Im coming out of banning retirement to ban YOU!


----------



## ShakeBunny (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm banning you for old time sake.


----------



## Shockwind (Mar 26, 2011)

Banned for not being here for two years.


----------



## Narayan (Mar 26, 2011)

banned because ping posted in this page.


----------



## p1ngpong (Mar 26, 2011)

Banned for not being in the top five.


----------



## Shockwind (Mar 26, 2011)

Banned cuz you're only in 5th place.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Mar 26, 2011)

EDIT: Banned for ninja


----------



## Narayan (Mar 26, 2011)

banned for being ninja'ed


			
				p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Banned for not being in the top five.


can i see that?


----------



## p1ngpong (Mar 26, 2011)

Banned for not knowing that you can click on the number of replies.


----------



## Narayan (Mar 26, 2011)

banned for teaching me. 

thanks.


----------



## Shockwind (Mar 26, 2011)

Banned cuz I have 23 posts here now.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Mar 26, 2011)

banned for not having 27 (now  28)


----------



## Shockwind (Mar 26, 2011)

Banned cuz who cares?


----------



## Narayan (Mar 26, 2011)

banned cause i think mine's higher than you two.


----------



## p1ngpong (Mar 26, 2011)

Ban for out-banning you all combined.


----------



## Narayan (Mar 26, 2011)

banned 'coz you had the advantage of being an older member.


----------



## p1ngpong (Mar 26, 2011)

Have a brand new ban.


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Mar 26, 2011)

Banned for making a new brand 'new ban'


----------



## Narayan (Mar 26, 2011)

banned because you can't see the shoutbox.


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Mar 26, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> banned because you can't see the shoutbox.


Banned because you can see shoutbox


----------



## Narayan (Mar 26, 2011)

banned because i can't find the shoutbox


----------



## Shockwind (Mar 26, 2011)

Banned cuz you don't know where the shoutbox is, so here:
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?act=shoutbox


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 26, 2011)

Banned because I am Lord Sausage LXIX


----------



## Frogman (Mar 26, 2011)

BANNED because I liek icekreem


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 26, 2011)

Banned because I like Demon girls they're lovely 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 26, 2011)

banned because i am bored like hell


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 26, 2011)

Banned because same but I have to do work in a sec.


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 26, 2011)

banned because i don't

im going play  lead and gold


----------



## Narayan (Mar 26, 2011)

banned because i'm here


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 26, 2011)

Banned because hey look it's the guy that wants Demon girl pics!


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Mar 26, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> banned because i'm here



Banned because you were not online


----------



## Narayan (Mar 26, 2011)

banned because uhhhh. no i'm not


----------



## ShakeBunny (Mar 26, 2011)

Banned for no reason at all.


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 26, 2011)

banned for a reason


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 26, 2011)

Banned for not liking pecan pie


----------



## Narayan (Mar 26, 2011)

banned for pecan pies


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 26, 2011)

banned because i hate pie


----------



## Narayan (Mar 26, 2011)

banned for bein' a hater.


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 26, 2011)

banned because fanboys gonna fan


----------



## Narayan (Mar 26, 2011)

banned because i accidentally deleted my secret stash.


----------



## Paarish (Mar 26, 2011)

banned for not checking the recycling bin


----------



## Narayan (Mar 26, 2011)

banned for i was angry that time and just deleted stuff, chose permanently delete. and later i added files which made my stash unrecoverable. but it's just porn. not my games stash.


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 26, 2011)

Banned because lol hi thar want to see those Demon girls?


----------



## Narayan (Mar 26, 2011)

banned because you just keep on teasing me.


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 26, 2011)

Banned because here you go:


Spoiler



Sure is empty in here.


----------



## Narayan (Mar 26, 2011)

arrrgh! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 banned because i fell for the trick.


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 26, 2011)

Banned because here you go:


Spoiler



Empty here, too.


----------



## Narayan (Mar 26, 2011)

arrrrgghh!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 banned because i fell for it again. but i hesitated.


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 26, 2011)

Banned because I'll be nice this time:


Spoiler: NSFW



By not giving you a pic.


----------



## Narayan (Mar 26, 2011)

why, why are you doing this to me?? i know you're enjoying this. i see you laughing. 

BANNNNN!!!1!!!!


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 26, 2011)

banned because LOOK AT MY HORSE
MY HORSE IS AMAZING
GIVE IT A LICK
IT TASTES LIKE RAISINS


----------



## Narayan (Mar 26, 2011)

banned because ewww. i'll only lick ice cream, girls and anime girls.


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 26, 2011)

Banned because I am Post #35409 and that is all.


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 26, 2011)

banned because i am looking at page 2360 now


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 26, 2011)

wd


----------



## Narayan (Mar 26, 2011)

i'm sad


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 26, 2011)

Gee oh gee Captain, why do you experience sadness?


----------



## Narayan (Mar 26, 2011)

i'm happy now. maybe it's just the manga i was reading earlier.


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 26, 2011)

Gosh golly this is good to hear.


----------



## Narayan (Mar 26, 2011)

ahh, that's better. not too much perverted. that's the type of demon girl i'll take with me in my adventures. without the leash and cuffs of course.

i'm a lot happier now.


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 26, 2011)

Banned because...


Spoiler


----------



## Fear Zoa (Mar 26, 2011)

Banned because *NO!*


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 26, 2011)

No what?


----------



## coolness (Mar 26, 2011)

banned because i raped my girlfriend xd


----------



## Paarish (Mar 26, 2011)

Fear Zoa said:
			
		

> Banned because *NO!*


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 26, 2011)

coolness said:
			
		

> banned because i raped my girlfriend xd


Why would you do this to her? What kind of person are you?


----------



## Narayan (Mar 26, 2011)

my last ban for the day. actually, the day is actually just starting. and i forgot to sleep.


----------



## p1ngpong (Mar 26, 2011)

My first ban of this evening.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 26, 2011)

Ban of 2362. Two more years and the Enterprise-D will be launched.


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 26, 2011)

Banned because for the it the ban of for the of the hell banning it of it.


----------



## Sheimi (Mar 26, 2011)

Banned because you distracted me


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 26, 2011)

Banned because explain yourself.
Also, inb4 iMasaru.


----------



## iMasaru (Mar 26, 2011)

Banned for touching yourself at night~


----------



## p1ngpong (Mar 26, 2011)

Banned for touching yourself all day.


----------



## iMasaru (Mar 26, 2011)

Banned for having nothing to touch


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 26, 2011)

Banned because lol I was inb4 you.
Banned because I am pure.


----------



## iMasaru (Mar 26, 2011)

Banned coz bump.


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 26, 2011)

banned because this thread uses 5 GB of the full server


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 26, 2011)

Sausage Head said:
			
		

> banned because this thread uses 5 GB of the full server


Lies.


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 26, 2011)

Truth.


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 26, 2011)

inb4 iMasaru.


----------



## iMasaru (Mar 26, 2011)

banned coz in b4  CA519705950


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 26, 2011)

LMAO the shame you feel at this present moment in time is unbearable.


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 26, 2011)

banned because in 5 minutes y00 guise ninja me


----------



## iMasaru (Mar 26, 2011)

banned coz in b4 CA519705950


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 26, 2011)

banned because inb4 dude


----------



## iMasaru (Mar 26, 2011)

banned coz in b4 CA519705950 RAWR


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 26, 2011)

inb4 iMasaru2


----------



## iMasaru (Mar 26, 2011)

in after Sausage Head


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 26, 2011)

INB4 *


----------



## iMasaru (Mar 26, 2011)

i wont ban you


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 26, 2011)

i will not ban you either
if you give me €50,99 / 0


----------



## Paarish (Mar 26, 2011)

I will


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 26, 2011)

banned because you haven't banned me yet


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 26, 2011)

Banned because Shooting 2 on AR is actually quite challenging!
But then the light of my room doesn't help much.


----------



## iMasaru (Mar 26, 2011)

in b4 CA519705950 and Terminator02


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 26, 2011)

Lol fail.


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 26, 2011)

inb4 terminator02


----------



## iMasaru (Mar 26, 2011)

leave me alone >.


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 26, 2011)

banned


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 26, 2011)

Posting in the year of the early days of the USS Enterprise NCC-1701-D.
Banned.


----------



## iMasaru (Mar 26, 2011)

B-B-Ban Breaker~


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 26, 2011)

Banned because I can do this to you.


----------



## whoomph (Mar 27, 2011)

Banned because it looks like there is a turd flying out of your shoulder.


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 27, 2011)

Banned because if that's your perception of the pic then I have no interest in your sexual inclinations.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 27, 2011)

Banned for starting page 2365.


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 27, 2011)

Banned because hm. Good Maths.


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 27, 2011)

banned because


----------



## whoomph (Mar 27, 2011)

Banned because you're probably a nice guy IRL despite pretending that you are an asshole.


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 27, 2011)




----------



## whoomph (Mar 27, 2011)

CA519705950 said:
			
		

>


Banned because your take is possibly darker than mine


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 27, 2011)




----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 27, 2011)

i like firefox 4 and it's javascript pop-ups


----------



## Narayan (Mar 27, 2011)

whoo. it's been nice being out of the temp.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 27, 2011)

Start banning again or I'll start banning.

SH: Me too.


----------



## Paarish (Mar 27, 2011)

everyone on this page is...

BANNED!


----------



## Narayan (Mar 27, 2011)

ya including you. banned!!


----------



## Paarish (Mar 27, 2011)

banned for creating a paradox


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 27, 2011)

Banned because.


----------



## iMasaru (Mar 27, 2011)

Banned coz i enjoy banning you, even though it's not real.


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 27, 2011)

Banned because Super Mario 64 DS with the 3DS' circle pad is mindblowing.


----------



## Paarish (Mar 27, 2011)

banned because I haven't got a 3DS (yet)


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Mar 27, 2011)

Banned because I won't have it for a long while!


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 27, 2011)

Banned because for once I actually feel privileged.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 27, 2011)

Banned because I don't have a 3DS yet, can easily afford it and as of yet I am still undecided on when and if I'll get one.


----------



## Paarish (Mar 27, 2011)

Banned even though I'm in the same boat as you


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Mar 27, 2011)

Banned because there should be no question about getting it, only question on WHEN to get it!


----------



## trumpet-205 (Mar 27, 2011)

Banned because OP asked me to.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Mar 27, 2011)

Banned as that doesn't give you right to act so rude.....
It's not nice to ban people, you know!


----------



## Nujui (Mar 27, 2011)

Banned for giving me Radiation poisoning


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Mar 28, 2011)

Banned because getting Radiated CAN'T BE A BAD THING!


----------



## The Pi (Mar 28, 2011)

Banned because I feel the need to ban staff whenever they post in this thread.


----------



## trumpet-205 (Mar 28, 2011)

Banned because I'm hungry, could use a pie.


----------



## ShakeBunny (Mar 28, 2011)

Banned for not offering to share your pie with me.


----------



## p1ngpong (Mar 28, 2011)

Banned for being a pie eater.


----------



## Narayan (Mar 28, 2011)

ban-zai!!


----------



## Domination (Mar 28, 2011)

BANNED! FACED MY JUDGEMENT! FACE KAMI'S JUDGEMENT!


----------



## Narayan (Mar 28, 2011)

banned. 

spam post+1


----------



## p1ngpong (Mar 28, 2011)

Spam ban!


----------



## Narayan (Mar 28, 2011)

ban because:
spam post +1
angry mod +1


----------



## shadowmanwkp (Mar 28, 2011)

Banned because +1 is very irritating


----------



## Narayan (Mar 28, 2011)

banned because
spam post +1
irritated temper +1


----------



## shadowmanwkp (Mar 28, 2011)

Banned because you can't take a hint and because +1 is irritating


----------



## Fear Zoa (Mar 28, 2011)

Banamanjaro!


----------



## Narayan (Mar 28, 2011)

banned becuase you ninja'ed me.


----------



## Shockwind (Mar 28, 2011)

Banned cuz you've been ninja'd.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Mar 28, 2011)

Banned for Mickey Mouse exploitation!


----------



## Narayan (Mar 28, 2011)

banned for being an ugly carebear.


----------



## iMasaru (Mar 28, 2011)

banned for being mean~


----------



## Narayan (Mar 28, 2011)

banned because i missed you. a bit. oh and please take time to look at the link in my siggy


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Mar 28, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> banned because i missed you. a bit. oh and please take time to look at the link in my siggy


Banned because you missed me.


----------



## Narayan (Mar 28, 2011)

banned because it wasn't you.


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Mar 28, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> banned because it wasn't you.


Banned because it was not me


----------



## trumpet-205 (Mar 28, 2011)

Banned because you lied.


----------



## alex_0706 (Mar 28, 2011)

trumpet-205 said:
			
		

> Banned because you lied.


banned because i can't see  your avatars eyes


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 28, 2011)

banned for unnecessary quotes


----------



## iMasaru (Mar 28, 2011)

Banned coz woot! Someone missed me... abit


----------



## Paarish (Mar 28, 2011)

banned cos I missed you *reloads gun*


----------



## iMasaru (Mar 28, 2011)

Banned coz *BEAR HUG!*


----------



## Narayan (Mar 28, 2011)

banned coz you didn't hug me.


----------



## iMasaru (Mar 28, 2011)

Banned coz *DOUBLE BEAR HUG!*


----------



## Narayan (Mar 28, 2011)

ahh, since you gave me a hug, i don't want to ban you. but i'll ban you anywayz


----------



## iMasaru (Mar 28, 2011)

Banned coz then we can both be banned together :3


----------



## ShakeBunny (Mar 29, 2011)

Banned because I wanna play too!


----------



## p1ngpong (Mar 29, 2011)

Banned for not playing with yourself.


----------



## ShakeBunny (Mar 29, 2011)

Banned for playing with yourself.


----------



## iMasaru (Mar 29, 2011)

Banned coz hi again~


----------



## p1ngpong (Mar 29, 2011)

Banned. Bye.


----------



## Nujui (Mar 29, 2011)

Banned for leaving.


----------



## p1ngpong (Mar 29, 2011)

I came back to ban you.


----------



## trumpet-205 (Mar 29, 2011)

Banned.

Reason - Classified.


----------



## haddad (Mar 29, 2011)

banned cuz u banned the person above u


----------



## ShakeBunny (Mar 29, 2011)

Banned, because you didn't ban the person below you.


----------



## haddad (Mar 29, 2011)

banned cuz I could not bann the person below me cuz he/she did not post yet


----------



## alphenor (Mar 29, 2011)

banned because you're informing other people about common sense


----------



## Shockwind (Mar 29, 2011)

Banned cuz I'm back again.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 29, 2011)

Banned.
Bye again.

Also, #35533.


----------



## alphenor (Mar 29, 2011)

banned for being the one less # than me...i'm #35534


----------



## Shockwind (Mar 29, 2011)

Banned for using the period too many times.


----------



## alphenor (Mar 29, 2011)

banned coz three isn't too many.


----------



## sonicsmash2 (Mar 29, 2011)

banned because 2 is smaller


----------



## alphenor (Mar 29, 2011)

banned coz they're both prime numbers


----------



## Shockwind (Mar 29, 2011)

Banned cuz you're right.


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Mar 29, 2011)

Banned because you posted


----------



## sonicsmash2 (Mar 29, 2011)

banned because you followed!!


----------



## Shockwind (Mar 29, 2011)

Banned because you followed *Chhotu uttam*.


----------



## p1ngpong (Mar 29, 2011)

Follow this path, to a ban.


----------



## alphenor (Mar 29, 2011)

banned coz yer avatar's looking at my post.


----------



## p1ngpong (Mar 29, 2011)

Banned for smelling my avatars armpit.


----------



## alphenor (Mar 29, 2011)

banned coz I don't have physical contact with your ava.


----------



## p1ngpong (Mar 29, 2011)

Banned for wanting to have sex with my avatars armpit.


----------



## alphenor (Mar 29, 2011)

banned for accusing me of doing something I do not.


----------



## p1ngpong (Mar 29, 2011)

Banned for getting my avatars armpit pregnant!


----------



## Shockwind (Mar 29, 2011)

Banned for making me laugh!


----------



## alphenor (Mar 29, 2011)

banned for laughing while I'm bein' accused.


----------



## Shockwind (Mar 29, 2011)

Banned cuz I can't help it!


----------



## alphenor (Mar 29, 2011)

banned coz I just had a new sig


----------



## iMasaru (Mar 29, 2011)

Banned coz the EoF just isn't doing it for me anymore :/


----------



## alphenor (Mar 29, 2011)

banned coz I dunno what is "it"


----------



## Shockwind (Mar 29, 2011)

Banned cuz you have a new signature.


----------



## Narayan (Mar 29, 2011)

banned cuz i'm back but it seems empty.


----------



## ShakeBunny (Mar 29, 2011)

Banned, because I'm here to give your return meaning.


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 29, 2011)

banned because i am bored as hell, part 90000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000690000000
000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000001


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 29, 2011)

Banned because I am bored as hell, part 90000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000690000000
000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000002.


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 29, 2011)

banned because mypost-1+2.=yourpost


----------



## Narayan (Mar 29, 2011)

baned because it's freezing here.


----------



## shadowmanwkp (Mar 29, 2011)

Banned because you're too poor to buy a heater


----------



## Narayan (Mar 29, 2011)

banned because why would i buy a heater? i live in a park bench.


----------



## shadowmanwkp (Mar 29, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> banned because why would i buy a heater? i live in a park bench.



Banned because I don't see how one could live IN a park bench


----------



## Narayan (Mar 29, 2011)

shadowmanwkp said:
			
		

> Narayan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


banned because all i need is a hat(where people throw the coins), a very long extension cord for the PC. and wifi from the nearby coffee shop. oh and something to cover me(and the PC) when it rains. last time it rained, one of my HDD was forced to be thrown away.


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 29, 2011)

banned because a box is always the smartest house for hobos


----------



## Narayan (Mar 29, 2011)

banned because i need something like a table for the PC.


----------



## ShakeBunny (Mar 29, 2011)

Banned, because why not use a table?


----------



## Narayan (Mar 29, 2011)

banned because i'll think about it. but the money in my hat still won't buy me a table.


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 29, 2011)

banned because i have to know if you have looked at my horse yet


----------



## Narayan (Mar 29, 2011)

banned 'coz no, i can't leave the park without someone to look after my PC. other people might take it.


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 29, 2011)

Sweet. Banned.


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 29, 2011)

banned cuz inb4 ban


----------



## Minox (Mar 29, 2011)

Banned for trying to snag mah loot. :


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 29, 2011)

Banned.


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 29, 2011)

banned because i saw what you posted before you edited.
i refreshed.
it was gone.
the dildo.
it was gone!


----------



## Narayan (Mar 29, 2011)

banned because only you saw it


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 29, 2011)

inb4 Minox_IX.


----------



## Minox (Mar 29, 2011)

Spoiler: Banned for boobies


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 29, 2011)

I don't see boobs so banned for lying.


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 30, 2011)

Banned for something....still not sure yet, but I will ban you when I am sure!


----------



## trumpet-205 (Mar 30, 2011)

Banned for being indecisive.


----------



## ShakeBunny (Mar 30, 2011)

Banned for being too decisive.


----------



## Narayan (Mar 30, 2011)

banned for defending penguins.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 30, 2011)

Banned for the year of _Star Trek: First Contact_ (the start of it, anyway).


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 30, 2011)

Banned because I will ban you.


----------



## Narayan (Mar 30, 2011)

it changed? banned!!


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 30, 2011)

it's an image, you idiot

it ruins the point of this thread.
and that's where the dildo came from
BAN


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 30, 2011)

Banned because I'm running out of reasons to ban.


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 30, 2011)

banned because i hate you and i am not going to reply to your reasons anymore
untill you give me €5


----------



## trumpet-205 (Mar 30, 2011)

Banned for begging money.


----------



## iMasaru (Mar 30, 2011)

Banned coz i'm under your bed >


----------



## shadowmanwkp (Mar 30, 2011)

Banned because you like dark places


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 30, 2011)

Banned because I have banned you.


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 30, 2011)

banned because you touch yourself at night, 4chan style





first it was not there
then it was lol
then it was banned because something i have already forgotten


----------



## iMasaru (Mar 30, 2011)

Banned coz in b4 CA5


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 30, 2011)

iMasaru said:
			
		

> Banned coz i want to be inside CA5 b4 Sausage Head


Oh, eh? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## iMasaru (Mar 30, 2011)

Banned coz how did you know?


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 30, 2011)

Dunno!
Congrats on finally making 300 non-EoF posts!


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 30, 2011)

banned because you touch yourself at night and day


----------



## iMasaru (Mar 30, 2011)

CA519705950 said:
			
		

> Dunno!
> Congrats on finally making 300 non-EoF posts!


banned for being clueless

banned for being late on realizing that, i've had over 300 posts for the past 2 day.


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 30, 2011)

iMasaru said:
			
		

> CA519705950 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Banned because terribly sorry old bean.


----------



## ShakeBunny (Mar 30, 2011)

Banned for revealing profile picture.


----------



## iMasaru (Mar 31, 2011)

Banned for being in a place with snow

@CA519705950 what's the name of the girl in your avatar? black and white top, sunlight showing from behind her, building in the background.


----------



## ShakeBunny (Mar 31, 2011)

Banned for getting off the subject of banning people.


----------



## Masterpaul (Mar 31, 2011)

Banned for bringing up the Banned for getting off the subject of banning people.


----------



## trumpet-205 (Mar 31, 2011)

Banned for being too wordy.


----------



## The Pi (Mar 31, 2011)

Banned because I don't have enough time to play my trumpet anymore.


----------



## trumpet-205 (Mar 31, 2011)

The Pi said:
			
		

> Banned because I don't have enough time to play my trumpet anymore.


Banned for not playing me. Respect trumpet.


----------



## Masterpaul (Mar 31, 2011)

Band for child molestation xD


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Mar 31, 2011)

banned you for replying


----------



## ShakeBunny (Mar 31, 2011)

Banned for YOU replying.


----------



## ShakeBunny (Mar 31, 2011)

Banned, because it's been like an hour, and no one has banned me yet...


----------



## p1ngpong (Mar 31, 2011)

Double banned.


----------



## ShakeBunny (Mar 31, 2011)

Banned, because it's an honor to ban you, P1ngy.


----------



## Narayan (Mar 31, 2011)

banned for banning my favorite mod.


----------



## ShakeBunny (Mar 31, 2011)

Banned, for banning the person who banned you're favourite mod.


----------



## Dangy (Mar 31, 2011)

Banned for banning yourself. :3


----------



## Narayan (Mar 31, 2011)

banned because i want to ban the person who banned me.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Mar 31, 2011)

banned because the noobs found the EoF


----------



## Narayan (Mar 31, 2011)

banned because i don't see any noob posting in EoF


----------



## p1ngpong (Mar 31, 2011)

Banned for not looking in the mirror!


----------



## Shockwind (Mar 31, 2011)

Banned cuz your right!


----------



## Narayan (Mar 31, 2011)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Banned for not looking in the mirror!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



banned for being mean!


----------



## iMasaru (Mar 31, 2011)

Banned coz you're not a noob


----------



## Shockwind (Mar 31, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> p1ngpong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Banned cuz I'm just joking.


----------



## Narayan (Mar 31, 2011)

banned because i was deeply, deeply, deeply hurt!!


Spoiler


----------



## Shockwind (Mar 31, 2011)

Not banned cuz I'm sorry. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So, I'm banned because this is my fault then.


----------



## Narayan (Mar 31, 2011)

BANNED!!! 'coz Stitch don't want apologies, Stitch wants Angel.


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Mar 31, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> BANNED!!! 'coz Stitch don't want apologies, Stitch wants Angel.



Banned because stitch don't apologies


----------



## Narayan (Mar 31, 2011)

BANNED!! because Stitch wants Angel!! Give Stitch Angel!!!


----------



## Shockwind (Mar 31, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> BANNED!!! 'coz Stitch don't want apologies, Stitch wants Angel.


Banned cuz get yourself an Angel! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (which is from Lilo and Stitch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Narayan (Mar 31, 2011)

still banned!! coz stitch see no angel!! stitch wants ANGEL!!


----------



## Shockwind (Mar 31, 2011)

You mean, 


Spoiler



[title:View it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




]Stitch wants Angel picture?






And banned cuz I'm waiting for you to reply!


----------



## Narayan (Mar 31, 2011)

NO!!! Stithc wants Angel Video!!!!


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 31, 2011)

Banned because I seriously can't be arsed at all with this stupid coursework. ProtoKun, you do it!


----------



## Narayan (Mar 31, 2011)

Banned coz Stitch is getting impatient!!!


----------



## Shockwind (Mar 31, 2011)

Banned for being impatient! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I log out cuz I have something to do. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And now, I'm back with the video. But it's Angel and Stitch video. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Spoiler



[title:Here's the video, so sweet and cute. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




]
[youtube]eE6Bke59LHA[/youtube]


----------



## Narayan (Mar 31, 2011)

Gamerfan123 said:
			
		

> Banned for being impatient!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Angel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




thanks but still you're banned.


----------



## Shockwind (Mar 31, 2011)

Awww... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You're banned as well cuz you banned me!


----------



## Narayan (Mar 31, 2011)

banned because i need to spam in order to get many EoF post.


----------



## Shockwind (Mar 31, 2011)

Banned for that idea!


----------



## Narayan (Mar 31, 2011)

Banned because my EoF posts are now higher than my normal posts.


----------



## Shockwind (Mar 31, 2011)

Banned cuz your post count doesn't increase in EoF, even if your posts in EoF are higher than the normal ones.


----------



## Narayan (Mar 31, 2011)

banned because i know, but i take pride in my EoF postcount. i can still see it when i view my profile classic style.


----------



## Shockwind (Mar 31, 2011)

Banned cuz you have more posts than me here in You are Banned Game.


----------



## Narayan (Mar 31, 2011)

banned because i'm a spammer.


----------



## Shockwind (Mar 31, 2011)

Banned cuz you're a spammer! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










)


----------



## iMasaru (Mar 31, 2011)

banned coz did someone say spammer?


----------



## Shockwind (Mar 31, 2011)

Banned cuz yeah, that's Narayan. He said that.


----------



## p1ngpong (Mar 31, 2011)

Banned cuz I said banned.


----------



## Shockwind (Mar 31, 2011)

Banned for saying banned two times.


----------



## iMasaru (Mar 31, 2011)

Banned for saying it twice aswell


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 31, 2011)

banned because you're a big son of a 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , you sick 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 er
why don't you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 in


----------



## iMasaru (Mar 31, 2011)

Sausage Head said:
			
		

> banned because you're a big son of a spy, you dirty minded guy!
> why don't you drive in Lamborghini Aventadors?


Banned coz cool story bro.


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 31, 2011)

BANNED BECAUSE YOU ARE A DISGRACE TO SICK


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 31, 2011)

Banned for the overuse of Caps lock!


----------



## iMasaru (Mar 31, 2011)

Banned coz i hardy see you on the forum anymore, compared to before


----------



## Narayan (Apr 1, 2011)

banned because i hate EoF!!


----------



## iMasaru (Apr 1, 2011)

Banned coz same.


----------



## Narayan (Apr 1, 2011)

banned coz you're the same as Vulpes


----------



## Fear Zoa (Apr 1, 2011)

Banned cause banned cause banned cause banned cause banned cause banned cause banned


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 1, 2011)

iMasaru said:
			
		

> Banned coz i hardy see you on the forum anymore, compared to before


Banned because I apologize. I am a very busy person these days, I often have no time to ban people.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Apr 1, 2011)

Banned cause you skipped me  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Spoiler


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Apr 1, 2011)

Fear Zoa said:
			
		

> Banned cause you skipped me
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Banned because he skipped you


----------



## shadowmanwkp (Apr 1, 2011)

Banned for not being creative


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Apr 1, 2011)

shadowmanwkp said:
			
		

> Banned for not being creative



Banned for being creative


----------



## Sausage Head (Apr 1, 2011)

BANNED BECAUSE YOU QUOTE TOO OFTEN


----------



## alex_0706 (Apr 1, 2011)

banned because you live in the same country as me


----------



## Narayan (Apr 1, 2011)

bunmid because i can't spell it right.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Apr 1, 2011)

Banned because 2379 is the year of _Star Trek: Nemesis_, which is generally viewed as sub-par.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 1, 2011)

Banned because I skipped someone!


----------



## Xuphor (Apr 2, 2011)

Banned because your Member Description is over 1 line!


----------



## 1234turtles (Apr 2, 2011)

banned because you banned someone


----------



## Narayan (Apr 2, 2011)

banned because i like your sig


----------



## Fear Zoa (Apr 2, 2011)

Banned cause HOLY FUCK A SPERM WHALE!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Apr 2, 2011)

Unreasonably banned because Ace is no longer here to stay my hand!

MUAH HAH HAH!

(same goes for you, and you , and you, and you, and that guy over in the corner, and the guests viewing the topic, and the person who posts after me!)


----------



## Fear Zoa (Apr 2, 2011)

Well actually Vulpes....I'm already banned so no banning the person after you!

And with ace no longer here how can we ever stop you from licking all our windows 







And also banned for licking the windows.....I just cleaned the damn things


----------



## Shockwind (Apr 2, 2011)

Banned cuz you're already banned! 
And BTW, the pic's very funny!


----------



## Ringo619 (Apr 2, 2011)

Banned for laughing.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Apr 2, 2011)

banned for "whose footprints are these"


----------



## trumpet-205 (Apr 2, 2011)

Banned for no reason.


----------



## Sausage Head (Apr 2, 2011)

banned for a reason


----------



## 1234turtles (Apr 3, 2011)

banned for having a reason to ban someone


----------



## Sop (Apr 3, 2011)

Banned because OMG IS THAT ASH KETCHUP AND PIKACHU?! Pikachu use thunderbolt. Pika-chuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu!!!!!!
Banned because pikachu


----------



## ShakeBunny (Apr 3, 2011)

Banned because sop.


----------



## Sop (Apr 3, 2011)

banned because you didn't give me cookie


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Apr 3, 2011)

Banned for bastardizing GIR with that damn Naruto headband.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Apr 3, 2011)

Banned again for licking the damn windows.....again


----------



## Cloak519 (Apr 3, 2011)

Banned because I haven't been in EoF much lately. Spending EoF time on the 3DS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## iMasaru (Apr 3, 2011)

Banned for not answering my question!


			
				iMasaru said:
			
		

> @CA519705950 what's the name of the girl in your avatar? black and white top, sunlight showing from behind her, building in the background.


----------



## Cloak519 (Apr 3, 2011)

Banned because her name is Imogen Poots. The surname is amusing but actually true.
http://www.google.co.uk/images?um=1&hl...mp;aql=&oq=


----------



## Narayan (Apr 3, 2011)

banned for having violet glasses!!ninja!!


----------



## Cloak519 (Apr 3, 2011)

Banned because will you anime fans tell me what's with those glasses, anyways?


----------



## iMasaru (Apr 3, 2011)

Banned for being ignorant!

Banned coz ty for the gals name ;P

EDIT: hehehe, even your demon girls like em!


----------



## Cloak519 (Apr 3, 2011)

I hope those glasses fall off and slice off your penis with the razor-sharp edges. And then I hope this penis falls into your mother's mouth on mother's day.


----------



## Narin (Apr 3, 2011)

You are banned for spamming EoF so much, kupo


----------



## Narayan (Apr 3, 2011)

banned for coming back.


----------



## iMasaru (Apr 3, 2011)

Narin said:
			
		

> You are banned for spamming EoF so much, kupo


NARIN!! I missed you man, how've you been? xD
(it's toton4, if you even remember me that is o.O'')


----------



## Cloak519 (Apr 3, 2011)

He doesn't remember you.


----------



## iMasaru (Apr 3, 2011)

go away, no one likes you ¬_¬


----------



## Narayan (Apr 3, 2011)

iMasaru said:
			
		

> go away, no one likes you ¬_¬


i, at least, likes his ava.


----------



## Cloak519 (Apr 3, 2011)

I'm here to stay, iMasaru.


----------



## iMasaru (Apr 3, 2011)

Don't let the virtual door hit you on your way out. (...of the website.)


----------



## Cloak519 (Apr 3, 2011)

CA519705950 said:
			
		

> I'm here to stay, iMasaru.
> QUOTE(iMasaru @ Apr 3 2011, 02:22 PM) Don't let the virtual door hit you on your way out. (...of the website.)


Can't you read or something? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## iMasaru (Apr 3, 2011)

check comment postage timings and comment edited timing fool, i think you need to learn how to tell the time...


----------



## Narayan (Apr 3, 2011)

banned because you aren't banning anymore.


----------



## Cloak519 (Apr 3, 2011)

Banned because iMasaru, if you're reading this, I would rescue your mother from the clutches of my tentacles.


----------



## Paarish (Apr 3, 2011)

banned because that doesn't make sense but good luck with that


----------



## Narayan (Apr 3, 2011)

banned because i'm still 7 and what're you talking about?


----------



## Cloak519 (Apr 3, 2011)

30084pm said:
			
		

> banned because that doesn't make sense but good luck with that


It actually does.
If the tentacles are separate entities to myself but owned by me, then I would be perfectly able to rescue his mother.
I hope this makes you feel like a bad person.


----------



## Narayan (Apr 3, 2011)

banned. okay off to sleep.


----------



## Cloak519 (Apr 3, 2011)

Do not sleep, Narayan.


----------



## Paarish (Apr 3, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> banned. okay off to sleep.
> 
> banned and good night
> 
> QUOTE(CA519705950 @ Apr 3 2011, 06:02 PM) Do not sleep, Narayan.



banned for not banning


----------



## iMasaru (Apr 3, 2011)

Banned coz i forgot about you, how've you been?


----------



## Cloak519 (Apr 3, 2011)

Banned because he hates you.


----------



## Masterpaul (Apr 4, 2011)

Banned because it took Akon four bloody years to have sex.


----------



## Narayan (Apr 4, 2011)

CA519705950 said:
			
		

> Do not sleep, Narayan.
> banned because i need to sleep. it was 1am when i posted this.
> 
> 
> ...


banned because really?


----------



## Masterpaul (Apr 4, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> CA519705950 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Banned because your on a illegal kill streak 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




He wrote “I wanna fuck you” in '06 and finally in '10 “I just had sex”


----------



## Fear Zoa (Apr 4, 2011)

Unreasonable ban


----------



## Narayan (Apr 4, 2011)

Fear Zoa said:
			
		

> Unreasonable ban
> 
> banned because you have no kamina glasses.
> 
> ...



wut?


----------



## Fear Zoa (Apr 4, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> Fear Zoa said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.......orlly? banned cause I was working on that


----------



## Narayan (Apr 4, 2011)

Fear Zoa said:
			
		

> Narayan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fuuuuuuu~ banned because i'll have kamina glasses on tsuna too. you just wait.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Apr 4, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> Fear Zoa said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Banned for making me wait


----------



## Narayan (Apr 4, 2011)

Fear Zoa said:
			
		

> Narayan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


banned because i'm finally watching ttgl. Yoko


----------



## Fear Zoa (Apr 4, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> Fear Zoa said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Banned cause its 1:30 am here and I should be sleeping....and I gotta get up at 6:00...... why does it gotta be mondayyyyyy


----------



## Shockwind (Apr 4, 2011)

Banned for staying up late.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Apr 4, 2011)

Gamerfan123 said:
			
		

> Banned for staying up late.


banned for questioning my insomnia


----------



## Shockwind (Apr 4, 2011)

Banned cuz I'm not asking you about your insomnia.


----------



## Paarish (Apr 4, 2011)

iMasaru said:
			
		

> Banned coz i forgot about you, how've you been?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


banned cos I multi-quoted


----------



## Shockwind (Apr 4, 2011)

Banned for banning 3 users.


----------



## alphenor (Apr 4, 2011)

banned for banning the person who banned 3 persons


----------



## Shockwind (Apr 4, 2011)

Banned for not not banning 3 users.


----------



## iMasaru (Apr 4, 2011)

30084pm said:
			
		

> iMasaru said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Banned coz I'm doing good too~ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Banned coz HA! he hates you Zach! > 

Banned coz imma skip the guy before me.


----------



## Paarish (Apr 4, 2011)

banned cos I'm glad you're doing good. And for multi-banning


----------



## Narayan (Apr 4, 2011)

banned for having a 3DS


----------



## Paarish (Apr 4, 2011)

banned for not (oh look how original i am 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Narayan (Apr 4, 2011)

banned because... because... because...


----------



## Cloak519 (Apr 4, 2011)

Banned because if you would like to stroke my shaft, feel free.


----------



## Sausage Head (Apr 4, 2011)

Banned because your next reply is probably correct if it is positive about me.






h4ked by my ,su4perh3kker


----------



## Cloak519 (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## Sausage Head (Apr 4, 2011)

*ERROR[String_Exception:"String already in use", yourip _
Skipping ()]
>Uninstalled VIRUS.EXE (69MB) -100%
ERROR[FileSystem_Exception:"File not found", SOP_WILL_HAVE_FORCED_SEX_WITH_YOUR_FACE.exe _
Forcing end(kill)]*


----------



## Cloak519 (Apr 4, 2011)

ERROR[String_Exception:"ERROR[String_Exception:"String already in use", yourip _
Skipping ()]
>Uninstalled VIRUS.EXE (69MB) -100%
ERROR[FileSystem_Exception:"File not found", SOP_WILL_HAVE_FORCED_SEX_WITH_YOUR_FACE.exe _
Forcing end(kill)]", yourip _
Skipping (Uninstalled VIRUS.EXE (69MB) -100%
ERROR[FileSystem_Exception:"File not found", SOP_WILL_HAVE_FORCED_SEX_WITH_YOUR_FACE.exe _
Forcing end(kill)] />)]
>Uninstalled VIRUS.EXE (69MB) -100%
ERROR[FileSystem_Exception:"File not found", SOP_WILL_HAVE_FORCED_SEX_WITH_YOUR_FACE.exe _
Forcing end(kill)]


----------



## Fear Zoa (Apr 4, 2011)

Banned for insentient repetition


----------



## trumpet-205 (Apr 4, 2011)

Banned cuz I hate you all.


----------



## Paarish (Apr 4, 2011)

banned cos I love you


----------



## Raika (Apr 4, 2011)

Banned for loving him.


----------



## Dter ic (Apr 4, 2011)

F*"K..


			
				Raika said:
			
		

> Banned for loving him.



banned because you deserve it... (naw not really)


----------



## Fear Zoa (Apr 4, 2011)

banned for censorship ....no seriously just say fuck ...its not like anyone here gives a fuck......well maybe sop  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also banned for grass type!


----------



## Dter ic (Apr 4, 2011)

Fear Zoa said:
			
		

> banned for censorship ....no seriously just say fuck ...its not like anyone here gives a fuck......well maybe sop
> 
> 
> 
> ...


banned for complaining about my censorship


----------



## Narayan (Apr 4, 2011)

banned for being a pokemon.


----------



## Paarish (Apr 4, 2011)

banned for being a digimon


----------



## Narayan (Apr 4, 2011)

banned because i'm a spammer.


----------



## Paarish (Apr 4, 2011)

banned cos I'm a hammer


----------



## Narayan (Apr 4, 2011)

another ban.


----------



## Paarish (Apr 4, 2011)

and another.


----------



## Masterpaul (Apr 5, 2011)

*OFFTOPIC:*



			
				Narayan said:
			
		

> Fear Zoa said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Akons two songs.... dont you get it?


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 5, 2011)

Banned for your offtopic post!


----------



## Narayan (Apr 5, 2011)

banned for on-topic post



			
				Masterpaul said:
			
		

> Akons two songs.... dont you get it?



shi* what's happening to me. i swear that's not what i've read last night. 

i need to get more sleep.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Apr 5, 2011)

Banned because I'm a tyrant


----------



## Narayan (Apr 5, 2011)

banned because i got more posts than you.


----------



## Shockwind (Apr 5, 2011)

Banned because where's your avatar?


----------



## Narayan (Apr 5, 2011)

banned because i'm being lazy and i don't want to edit it yet. still watching ttgl. 


Spoiler



why did kamina die early??


----------



## alphenor (Apr 5, 2011)

banned because I dunno.


----------



## Shockwind (Apr 5, 2011)

Banned because you don't know why Kamina died. And... I also don't know why.


----------



## alphenor (Apr 5, 2011)

Banned because you banned me knowing that you are the same.


----------



## Narayan (Apr 5, 2011)

banned because you don't have kamina glasses.


----------



## Paarish (Apr 5, 2011)

banned cos I need kamina glasses


----------



## Shockwind (Apr 5, 2011)

Banned because kamina glasses are unavailable.


----------



## alphenor (Apr 5, 2011)

banned coz you already have glasses.

EDIT: oh great, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 'ed


----------



## Shockwind (Apr 5, 2011)

Banned cuz you've been ninja'd. 
Off-Topic: My previous username is Gamerfan123, and I'm also thinking that you haven't recognized me because of my name, alphenor.


----------



## Paarish (Apr 5, 2011)

banned because you are a ninja


----------



## Shockwind (Apr 5, 2011)

Banned because I'm a ninja.


----------



## Narayan (Apr 5, 2011)

banned because chrome doesn't like you. very much.


----------



## Shockwind (Apr 5, 2011)

Banned cuz Chrome's just jealous of Mozilla Firefox.


----------



## Narayan (Apr 5, 2011)

banned because chrome is never jealous.


----------



## alphenor (Apr 5, 2011)

FiReFoX_7 said:
			
		

> Banned cuz Chrome's just jealous of Mozilla Firefox.
> 
> banned coz you
> 
> ...



banned coz you said you prefer to use firefox while at the laptop and now you're using chrome again.


----------



## Narayan (Apr 5, 2011)

banned because lies!!!


----------



## Paarish (Apr 5, 2011)

banned for being a hypocrite *tsk tsk*


----------



## Sausage Head (Apr 5, 2011)

banned because


----------



## alex_0706 (Apr 5, 2011)

banned because i'm so bored  (lied) otherwise i van't be here


----------



## Sausage Head (Apr 5, 2011)

banned because i'm bored but i still have stuff to do


----------



## iMasaru (Apr 5, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> banned because i'm being lazy and i don't want to edit it yet. still watching ttgl.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Banned coz NUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU, you gave me a spoiler >.<
It was uncalled for! I'm not that far yet... (even though i've been on ep 2 for the past 3 years o.o'')


----------



## Paarish (Apr 5, 2011)

banned because what is this anime and why did Kamina 


Spoiler



die?


----------



## 1234turtles (Apr 5, 2011)

banned because my power level is over 9000


----------



## Fear Zoa (Apr 5, 2011)

banned cause your avatar and sig have nothing to do with turtles.......given your name thats a damn shame


----------



## shadowmanwkp (Apr 5, 2011)

Banned because I do not fear Zoa, or anybody else for that matter


----------



## Fear Zoa (Apr 5, 2011)

Banned because 

Story time....a long time ago I went as Zoa....but most sites don't let you have 3 character names...and if they do zoa was usually taken.....

So i added the word fear for personal reasons.....the end...

and now your banned


----------



## Paarish (Apr 5, 2011)

banned for telling us your life story


----------



## Fear Zoa (Apr 5, 2011)

banned for being mean...

meanie


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Apr 5, 2011)

Banned for 2387 being the year of the construction of the Jellyfish.

Spock Prime got stuck in an alternate reality. D:


----------



## ars25 (Apr 6, 2011)

banned for banning time 4 years


----------



## Fear Zoa (Apr 6, 2011)

Banned for time travel


----------



## ars25 (Apr 6, 2011)

banned for knowing i timed travled


----------



## alphenor (Apr 6, 2011)

banned for vengeance ban


----------



## ars25 (Apr 6, 2011)

banned for knowing i vengance ban oh wait i'm going it right now


----------



## Narayan (Apr 6, 2011)

ban


----------



## ars25 (Apr 6, 2011)

i'll trade some one one ban for two bans


----------



## Narayan (Apr 6, 2011)

what? ban.


----------



## Shockwind (Apr 6, 2011)

Banned cuz I'm finished with the sig you requested.


----------



## Narayan (Apr 6, 2011)

banned coz you have to redo it.


----------



## Paarish (Apr 6, 2011)

banned for new sig (it looks good firefox) but no avatar


----------



## Narayan (Apr 6, 2011)

banned because i'm still editing tsuna. damn making tsuna's gloves and headphones black is hard. i have to insert kamina's glasses too.


----------



## Cloak519 (Apr 6, 2011)

No more of this Kamina's glasses business!


----------



## Narayan (Apr 6, 2011)

banned becuase you're jealous. you can't wear kamina glasses because
1. you have so many ava
2. the demon girls might not like it.


----------



## Shockwind (Apr 6, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> banned *becuase* you're jealous. you can't wear kamina glasses because
> 1. you have so many ava
> 2. the demon girls might not like it.


Banned for the wrong spelling.


----------



## Narayan (Apr 6, 2011)

banned for being a grammar nazi.


----------



## Shockwind (Apr 6, 2011)

Banned cuz it's helpful.


----------



## Narayan (Apr 6, 2011)

banned coz i want to.


----------



## Shockwind (Apr 6, 2011)

Banned cuz do you like the Yoko sig that I made?


----------



## Narayan (Apr 6, 2011)

banned because it's obvious and my new ava is nearing it's completion. yeesh!!


----------



## Shockwind (Apr 6, 2011)

30084pm said:
			
		

> banned for new sig (it looks good firefox) but no avatar


Banned cuz thanks for that!


----------



## Narayan (Apr 6, 2011)

banned because.... i have no reason.


----------



## Shockwind (Apr 6, 2011)

Banned because I've watched this and it scared me, the one with the magician and his wife. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RdaBxthb3tM


----------



## DarkShinigami (Apr 6, 2011)

FiReFoX_7 said:
			
		

> Banned because I've watched this and it scared me, the one with the magician and his wife.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


banned cause i watched it and it annoyed me


----------



## Shockwind (Apr 6, 2011)

Banned cuz do you think it's true?


----------



## Narayan (Apr 6, 2011)

banned because i don't care if it's true or not.


----------



## DarkShinigami (Apr 6, 2011)

banned cuz your sig is hawt


----------



## Narayan (Apr 6, 2011)

banned coz it's thanks to FiReFoX_7


----------



## DarkShinigami (Apr 6, 2011)

banned cuz FiReFoX_7 is awesome


----------



## Narayan (Apr 6, 2011)

banned coz yes. he'll be a good graphics artist someday


----------



## DarkShinigami (Apr 6, 2011)

banned cuz we are in agreement


----------



## Narayan (Apr 6, 2011)

banned coz i need to raise my EoF post count more.


----------



## DarkShinigami (Apr 6, 2011)

banned cuz im new at the EoF


----------



## Narayan (Apr 6, 2011)

banned coz really?


----------



## DarkShinigami (Apr 6, 2011)

banned cuz i really am


----------



## Narayan (Apr 6, 2011)

banned coz i didn't know.


----------



## DarkShinigami (Apr 6, 2011)

banned cuz i can stay here for hours but i gotta go


----------



## Narayan (Apr 6, 2011)

banned coz bye.


----------



## Hax_Camaro (Apr 6, 2011)

^banned cuz you left


----------



## Sausage Head (Apr 6, 2011)

banned because you have 1 posts


----------



## Narayan (Apr 6, 2011)

banned coz u ninja'ed me



			
				Hax_Camaro said:
			
		

> ^banned cuz you left


banned coz i didn't it's the guy above me.
double ban coz you're new, why not make and indtroductory post here.


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 6, 2011)

I would like to introduce you, to this ban.


----------



## Narayan (Apr 6, 2011)

ahh, someone to ban again.

and about that ban, yeah we've dated but that ban wasn't good enough so i dumped that ban.


----------



## Sausage Head (Apr 6, 2011)

banned because smelling armpits is against the rules
(the rules don't state smelling armpits is allowed _
l0lz0rz)


----------



## Narayan (Apr 6, 2011)

banned because smelling armpits is not against the rules. it's written in the manual for users who has 1k post count and above.


----------



## Sausage Head (Apr 6, 2011)

i can't be bothered to spam outside the eof


----------



## Narayan (Apr 6, 2011)

any post outside EoF is called contribution. so just contribute to the temp.


----------



## Sausage Head (Apr 6, 2011)

banned because 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






contribute inside the eof


----------



## Narayan (Apr 6, 2011)

banned coz i spam inside EoF.


----------



## Sausage Head (Apr 6, 2011)

banned because i contribute inside the eof


----------



## Narayan (Apr 6, 2011)

banned because.... dammit i ran out of reasons again.


----------



## Sausage Head (Apr 6, 2011)

banned because SOMEONE BREAK THIS CONVERSATION FOR THE LOVE OF GOD


----------



## Narayan (Apr 6, 2011)

break;


----------



## iMasaru (Apr 6, 2011)

Banned coz i' loving your new avatar and sig xD


----------



## Narayan (Apr 6, 2011)

no reason just banning you. thanks.

sig made by FiReFoX_7


----------



## Xuphor (Apr 6, 2011)

Banned for banning without reason


----------



## DarkShinigami (Apr 6, 2011)

banned cause im fuckin bored


----------



## Cloak519 (Apr 6, 2011)

Banned because watch out, you might get herpes.


----------



## DarkShinigami (Apr 6, 2011)

banned cuase i love it here


----------



## Narayan (Apr 6, 2011)

ban for now. ban later and ban for tomorrow. ban for yesterday too.


----------



## Paarish (Apr 6, 2011)

banned for distributing too many bans


----------



## Cloak519 (Apr 6, 2011)

I'm inside.


----------



## Paarish (Apr 6, 2011)

banned for not banning. play the fucking game!


----------



## Narayan (Apr 6, 2011)

why? suddenly i see myself, walking past me. when i turn around to follow where the me i saw might be heading, i see a figure of a girl. face hidden in the mist. 
she seems familiar, i try to recall and then i was there, by the cliff about to jump. 
i fell... time seemed to stop. i saw the ground, then felt it....


----------



## Cloak519 (Apr 6, 2011)

30084pm said:
			
		

> banned for not banning. play the fucking game!


Deleted from 3DS.


----------



## Paarish (Apr 6, 2011)

CA519705950 said:
			
		

> 30084pm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



banned cos you never added me to begin with


----------



## Cloak519 (Apr 6, 2011)

30084pm said:
			
		

> CA519705950 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sausage Head (Apr 6, 2011)

banned because i look like tron guy


----------



## Narayan (Apr 6, 2011)

banned because with that shape, the bike would be destroyed before it'll be used.


----------



## Paarish (Apr 6, 2011)

banned because peter griffin managed to do it


----------



## Narayan (Apr 6, 2011)

banned because i don't care who peter smuffin is.


----------



## Cloak519 (Apr 6, 2011)

[youtube]ZSVHhTG_p3E[/youtube]


----------



## Narayan (Apr 6, 2011)

banned coz video not allowed here.


----------



## Cloak519 (Apr 6, 2011)




----------



## Paarish (Apr 6, 2011)

banned cos I don't get it


----------



## Cloak519 (Apr 6, 2011)




----------



## Paarish (Apr 6, 2011)

banned cos I still don't get it


----------



## Narayan (Apr 6, 2011)

ban-zai


----------



## Fear Zoa (Apr 6, 2011)

zai-ban reversi ban!


----------



## Narayan (Apr 6, 2011)

ban you, i must.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Apr 6, 2011)

banned cause that's just how the rules roll


----------



## Fear Zoa (Apr 7, 2011)

b&


----------



## Narayan (Apr 7, 2011)

ban-dit


----------



## Fear Zoa (Apr 7, 2011)

Ban-ner (bomb)


----------



## Narayan (Apr 7, 2011)

ban-jo


----------



## Fear Zoa (Apr 7, 2011)

ban-dage


----------



## Narayan (Apr 7, 2011)

ban-ish


----------



## Fear Zoa (Apr 7, 2011)

Ban-dos.....

godsword


----------



## Narayan (Apr 7, 2011)

ban-kai


----------



## Fear Zoa (Apr 7, 2011)

Ban-dolier


----------



## Narayan (Apr 7, 2011)

ban-dana


----------



## Fear Zoa (Apr 7, 2011)

Ban-ana


----------



## Narayan (Apr 7, 2011)

Ban-dolim


----------



## Shockwind (Apr 7, 2011)

Sorry to bump in. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ban-dalism


----------



## Narayan (Apr 7, 2011)

it's vandalism. 
ban-shee
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





oooh~ ragnarok


----------



## Fear Zoa (Apr 7, 2011)

Ban-pire (apparently  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




N's and M's are the same thing bro


----------



## shadowmanwkp (Apr 7, 2011)

ban hammer


----------



## Narayan (Apr 7, 2011)

*dodges it*
critical ban strike!!
over 9000!!!


----------



## Fear Zoa (Apr 7, 2011)

Outdated meme ban!


----------



## Narayan (Apr 7, 2011)

hmph! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




one hand typing ban


----------



## Fear Zoa (Apr 7, 2011)

No hand typing ban (......If your wondering what I typed with its worth noting that I am a guy)


----------



## shadowmanwkp (Apr 7, 2011)

Two hand blind typing ban


----------



## Fear Zoa (Apr 7, 2011)

banned for ninjaing my attempt to ban myself


----------



## shadowmanwkp (Apr 7, 2011)

banned for being blind


----------



## Fear Zoa (Apr 7, 2011)

banned for implying that you are my mother...


----------



## Shockwind (Apr 7, 2011)

Banned for having Kamina's glasses.


----------



## iMasaru (Apr 7, 2011)

Banned for being against Kamina's glasses. xD


----------



## shadowmanwkp (Apr 7, 2011)

Banned for being a lazy photoshopper


----------



## Shockwind (Apr 7, 2011)

No offense, okay? Banned cuz I agree with you.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Apr 7, 2011)

Banned for stealing your username from a popular web browser!


----------



## TankedThomas (Apr 7, 2011)

Banned for being born.


----------



## ShakeBunny (Apr 7, 2011)

Banned for not having a profile picture.


----------



## Shockwind (Apr 7, 2011)

Fear Zoa said:
			
		

> Banned for stealing your username from a popular web browser!


Banned cuz I love Firefox!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Apr 7, 2011)

Banned for not coming up with your OWN custom firefox Avatar


Spoiler: Actually I quite like these


----------



## Shockwind (Apr 7, 2011)

Banned cuz why do you care about it?


----------



## DarkShinigami (Apr 7, 2011)

banned cuz i changed my name from pokefreak2008

pokefreak2008 evolves to DarkShinigami


----------



## Cloak519 (Apr 7, 2011)

Banned because this ban marks the end of this game.


----------



## Terminator02 (Apr 7, 2011)

banned for trying to prevent being banned


----------



## Cloak519 (Apr 7, 2011)

Banned because you fell into my trap of keeping this topic alive.


----------



## Paarish (Apr 7, 2011)

banned cos your trap was poorly designed


----------



## Cloak519 (Apr 7, 2011)

YOU'RE A


----------



## Paarish (Apr 7, 2011)

trap?


----------



## Cloak519 (Apr 7, 2011)

Yes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Paarish (Apr 7, 2011)

No


----------



## Cloak519 (Apr 7, 2011)

Lol I trapped you.


----------



## Paarish (Apr 7, 2011)

banned for trapping me and distracting me from the game


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Apr 7, 2011)

2395 ban.


----------



## Sheimi (Apr 8, 2011)

banned because my hand is a DOLPHIN


----------



## iMasaru (Apr 8, 2011)

Banned coz i get the reference xD


----------



## Paarish (Apr 8, 2011)

Sheimi said:
			
		

> banned because my hand is a DOLPHIN



banned cos I'm thirteen years old and driving


----------



## shadowmanwkp (Apr 8, 2011)

banned for breaking the rules


----------



## redsmas (Apr 8, 2011)

Banned for being post #35923


----------



## Cloak519 (Apr 8, 2011)

Banned because I refuse to ban.


----------



## Sausage Head (Apr 8, 2011)

banned because i dont


----------



## Cloak519 (Apr 8, 2011)

Banned because 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## Paarish (Apr 8, 2011)

your not allowed to smile so BANNED!


----------



## Cloak519 (Apr 8, 2011)

Banned because I might add you on teh three dee ess in a bit.


----------



## Paarish (Apr 8, 2011)

*squeals with excitement* [/sarcasm]


----------



## Cloak519 (Apr 8, 2011)

30084pm said:
			
		

> *squeals with excitement* [/sarcasm]


I guess you now know how I felt when I received a PM reading something like 'i added you bro plz be mah friend'.


----------



## Paarish (Apr 8, 2011)

banned for being a liar


----------



## Paarish (Apr 8, 2011)

banning myself out of boredom


----------



## Cloak519 (Apr 8, 2011)

Banned because I like your favourite title. You have redeemed yourself.


----------



## Paarish (Apr 8, 2011)

banned cos I'm still bored  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and I'm really glad I was able to redeem myself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 SWC FTW!!!


----------



## Cloak519 (Apr 8, 2011)

Banned because I'm not really bored, as such.


----------



## Paarish (Apr 8, 2011)

banned for cos I can


----------



## Cloak519 (Apr 8, 2011)

Banned because I can't remember who used to post here back in '08 except for the mods. This has been bugging me.


----------



## Paarish (Apr 8, 2011)

You're banned but good luck with that


----------



## iMasaru (Apr 8, 2011)

Banned coz you both have SWC, i want it T_T


----------



## Cloak519 (Apr 9, 2011)

Banned because LOLOLOLOL you're missing out, that game is awesome.


----------



## ShakeBunny (Apr 9, 2011)

Banned, because it seems I too, am missing out.


----------



## DarkShinigami (Apr 9, 2011)

banned cause your name has penguin also cause im gonna sleep 12-24 hours

sleepy bear is sleepy


----------



## Shockwind (Apr 9, 2011)

Banned cuz I don't get it.


----------



## Paarish (Apr 9, 2011)

banned for not getting it


----------



## alex_0706 (Apr 9, 2011)

banned because you're Member No.: 195,249


----------



## Cloak519 (Apr 9, 2011)

Banned because I have the power.


----------



## Jolan (Apr 9, 2011)

Banned because I prefer the other girls from the comic that your avatar is from.


----------



## Cloak519 (Apr 9, 2011)

Banned because nope, Arachne is the best!


----------



## Paarish (Apr 9, 2011)

banned cos that's pretty messed up


----------



## Cloak519 (Apr 9, 2011)

Banned because what's messed up? Inform me!


----------



## Paarish (Apr 9, 2011)

arachne is messed up (i just googled it and went to wikipedia)


----------



## Cloak519 (Apr 9, 2011)

Lies, terrible lies. For this you are banned.


----------



## Paarish (Apr 9, 2011)

Spoiler










it's definitely messed up so BANNED!


----------



## Cloak519 (Apr 9, 2011)

Nah, she's attractive... but that's not the Arachne I'm talking about. Arachne in my avatar. You honestly don't think she's cute? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Paarish (Apr 9, 2011)

CA519705950 said:
			
		

> Nah, *she's attractive...* but that's not the Arachne I'm talking about. Arachne in my avatar. You honestly don't think she's cute?
> 
> 
> 
> ...








and furries are one thing but _insects???_


----------



## Cloak519 (Apr 9, 2011)

Wouldn't she be an arachnid, if anything?
And blah, to each his own 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Jolan (Apr 9, 2011)

But it is true, the other girls are much more attractive.
Banned for not believing so.


----------



## Narayan (Apr 9, 2011)

ban


----------



## Cloak519 (Apr 9, 2011)

Lies! Arachne is the best... followed by all of the others in no particular order.
I don't really like the Minotauros comic strip or the Bird girl comic strips... milking and egg-laying are two things I don't find attractive.
Narayan is banned for ninja'ing me.


----------



## Paarish (Apr 9, 2011)

Mintauros...? Bird Girl...?
da fuck!?


----------



## alphenor (Apr 9, 2011)

special ban.



			
				CA519705950 said:
			
		

> Narayan is banned for ninja'ing me.


tee hee. i'm good

~Narayan


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Apr 9, 2011)

Banning before page 2400.


----------



## Narayan (Apr 9, 2011)

ahh, i'll ban you.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Apr 9, 2011)

You can't ban me; I outrank you.


----------



## Narayan (Apr 9, 2011)

i just did. 

though i unbanned you immediately. that's why you didn't notice.


----------



## Cloak519 (Apr 9, 2011)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> You can't ban me; I outrank you.









 If I had a quote thing, I would quote that.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Apr 9, 2011)

Banned for not just putting it in your signature yet.


----------



## Sausage Head (Apr 9, 2011)

banned because i just posted something on filetrip 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




spamspamspamspam


----------



## iMasaru (Apr 9, 2011)

CA519705950 said:
			
		

> Wouldn't she be an arachnid, if anything?
> And blah, to each his own
> 
> 
> ...


Banned coz you my friend need to read the manga called "Franken Fran", it will show you why such things are bad~


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Apr 10, 2011)

First ban of 2399.


----------



## Cloak519 (Apr 10, 2011)

iMasaru said:
			
		

> CA519705950 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Give it to me baby.


----------



## DarkShinigami (Apr 10, 2011)

banned cuz your name has too many numbers


----------



## Shockwind (Apr 10, 2011)

Banned cuz your avatar's an skull.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Apr 10, 2011)

Banned for being yet another Fox on GBAtemp.

There can be only one.


----------



## Shockwind (Apr 10, 2011)

Banned cuz read my title.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Apr 10, 2011)

Banned for not being as much of a Firefox fan as this guy.


----------



## Sausage Head (Apr 10, 2011)

banned for 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 invalid


----------



## Shockwind (Apr 10, 2011)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Banned for not being as much of a Firefox fan as this guy.


Banned cuz I don't know who's this member. Never seen him/her before.


----------



## iMasaru (Apr 10, 2011)

Banned coz we're finally on the 1,200th page


----------



## Sausage Head (Apr 10, 2011)

banned 2399 invalid


----------



## Paarish (Apr 10, 2011)

banned because we're one page away from 2400


----------



## Sausage Head (Apr 10, 2011)

banned because i hope i did it

damn


----------



## Paarish (Apr 10, 2011)

banned because I'm first!

EDIT: shit!


----------



## Sausage Head (Apr 10, 2011)

banned because


----------



## Sausage Head (Apr 10, 2011)

not banned for 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 amount of reasons


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Apr 10, 2011)

Banned for starting page 2400.


----------



## AlanJohn (Apr 10, 2011)

Banned for pointing out something really cool.


----------



## Sausage Head (Apr 10, 2011)

Banned for pointing out something really cool.


----------



## Gameking-4 (Apr 10, 2011)

banned for living in same country


----------



## ShakeBunny (Apr 10, 2011)

Banned for not living in the same country.


----------



## Cloak519 (Apr 10, 2011)

Banned because I really need to learn Japanese.
Edit: Sop has 30 locked threads.
Fucking 30!
Is he going for a Guinness World Record or something? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## person66 (Apr 11, 2011)

banned for editing


----------



## Shockwind (Apr 11, 2011)

Banned for editing yours.


----------



## shadowmanwkp (Apr 11, 2011)

Banned for not editing your blatant grammatical error


----------



## Narayan (Apr 11, 2011)

i hate you all, i want all of you banned.


----------



## Shockwind (Apr 11, 2011)

Banned cuz if you hate me, I hate you too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







			
				shadowmanwkp said:
			
		

> Banned for not editing your blatant grammatical error


Banned cuz I edited it already.


----------



## Narayan (Apr 11, 2011)

banned coz.... i love you now. all of you.


----------



## Shockwind (Apr 11, 2011)

Banned cuz I know you're just kidding about that.


----------



## Narayan (Apr 11, 2011)

yeah, i just want to have an excuse to ban you.


----------



## Arfiol (Apr 11, 2011)

Banned for making friends on teh internetz.


----------



## Shockwind (Apr 11, 2011)

Banned cuz you don't have friends here.


----------



## Cloak519 (Apr 11, 2011)

Banned because Sop has 30 locked threads and I still can't get over it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.
Does he collect them or something?


----------



## Paarish (Apr 11, 2011)

banned cos Sop is twelve years old so its not really surprising


----------



## Sausage Head (Apr 11, 2011)

banned because i think she is 13


----------



## Paarish (Apr 11, 2011)

banned cos Sop is a boy... i think...


----------



## Sausage Head (Apr 11, 2011)

banned because science told us Sop's a girl


----------



## Cloak519 (Apr 11, 2011)

Banned because science told us the world is spherical, but we all know it's flat!


----------



## AlanJohn (Apr 11, 2011)

Banned for not reading to my blackmail PM's


----------



## Paarish (Apr 11, 2011)

banned for mailing black stuff to CA5...


----------



## Cloak519 (Apr 11, 2011)

Banned because nobody mailed me anything 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
Oh, wait... AlanJohn is the troll 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Sausage Head (Apr 11, 2011)

banned because i have a problem


----------



## Cloak519 (Apr 11, 2011)

I'll pull it out for you.


----------



## Paarish (Apr 11, 2011)

banned because you don't have the right equipment. *grabs a pair of large and hefty pliers*


----------



## Sausage Head (Apr 11, 2011)

banned spoon


----------



## Cloak519 (Apr 11, 2011)

Banned because this game is getting difficult 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Paarish (Apr 11, 2011)

Banned cos it's still easy see?


----------



## Cloak519 (Apr 12, 2011)

Silence 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## Narayan (Apr 12, 2011)

banned because i'm back. temporarily


----------



## iMasaru (Apr 12, 2011)

Banned coz CA5 keeps sending me naked pictures......













































of his pet spider o.o''


----------



## Narayan (Apr 12, 2011)

banned coz i don't like naked spiders.


----------



## iMasaru (Apr 12, 2011)

Banned coz neither do i :/

Banned coz he also sends me naked pictures of himself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I'm underage...


----------



## Narayan (Apr 12, 2011)

banned because i'm not.


----------



## Raika (Apr 12, 2011)

Banned because I like to Kamehameha.


----------



## Narayan (Apr 12, 2011)

banned because i forgot how to do that. i know the x burner.


----------



## iMasaru (Apr 12, 2011)

Banned coz i lied >

Banned coz you like to "splash" in your "muddy water" after using "hydro pump". kekeke :3


----------



## Narayan (Apr 12, 2011)

banned coz wut?


----------



## Raika (Apr 12, 2011)

Banned for breaking my EOF combo. >:


----------



## Narayan (Apr 12, 2011)

banned because i see no combo.


----------



## Raika (Apr 12, 2011)

Banned because it isn't completed yet.


----------



## Narayan (Apr 12, 2011)

banned coz you're not busy.


----------



## Raika (Apr 12, 2011)

Banned cos I'm busy posting while playing Pokemon while eating a cookie.


----------



## Narayan (Apr 12, 2011)

banned coz you're lying. you don't have any cookie.


----------



## Raika (Apr 12, 2011)

Banned cos I have some right in front of me. You're just jealous. :3


----------



## iMasaru (Apr 12, 2011)

Banned coz RAWR!


----------



## Narayan (Apr 12, 2011)

banned coz i don't like cookiez, i eat souls


----------



## iMasaru (Apr 12, 2011)

Banned coz i wanna know what souls taste like :3


----------



## Narayan (Apr 12, 2011)

banned coz i didn't taste them, i swallow them whole.


----------



## iMasaru (Apr 12, 2011)

Banned for eating something just for the sake of eating and not for the amazing reason of tasting the flavors >


----------



## Narayan (Apr 12, 2011)

banned because in shinigami mode, i get extremely hungry, thus i need to eat a lot of souls and don't have time to taste them


----------



## iMasaru (Apr 12, 2011)

Banned coz that's not good enough of a reason ¬_¬


----------



## Narayan (Apr 12, 2011)

banned coz it's not a reason, it's a fact.


----------



## CherrySkitty (Apr 12, 2011)

Banned cuz NYAAAAA!!!!


----------



## Raika (Apr 12, 2011)

Banned cos NYAHAHAHA!!!


----------



## Narayan (Apr 12, 2011)

banned for an unintelligent reply.



			
				CherrySkitty said:
			
		

> Banned cuz NYAAAAA!!!!


new player?


----------



## CherrySkitty (Apr 12, 2011)

Banned for asking =O


----------



## Narayan (Apr 12, 2011)

banned for not answering.


----------



## Shockwind (Apr 12, 2011)

Banned cuz I've got no reason for banning you.


----------



## Snailface (Apr 12, 2011)

_Banned because I never existed in the first place._


----------



## Shockwind (Apr 12, 2011)

Banned cuz you exist now.


----------



## Narayan (Apr 12, 2011)

i just want to drop a ban here.


----------



## Shockwind (Apr 12, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> I just want to drop a ban here.


Sure, if you drop it here I'll give it back to you!


----------



## Narayan (Apr 12, 2011)

oh, you can't. we have a saying. finders keepers. you can keep the ban. it's yours


----------



## Shockwind (Apr 12, 2011)

No. The ban's yours cuz you find it first, so it's all yours.


----------



## Narayan (Apr 12, 2011)

i didn't find it, i dropped it, ohh look, i dropped another one, and it hit you.


----------



## Shockwind (Apr 12, 2011)

Banned for dropping a ban here and the last one that hit me still hurts a lot.


----------



## Narayan (Apr 12, 2011)

banned because i'll drop a ban that will help you get better.

ban-aid.


----------



## Shockwind (Apr 12, 2011)

Banned cuz that's funny.


----------



## Paarish (Apr 12, 2011)

banned cos I didn't find it funny


----------



## Narayan (Apr 12, 2011)

banned coz i'm having problems.


----------



## Shockwind (Apr 12, 2011)

Banned cuz why?


----------



## Narayan (Apr 12, 2011)

banned coz i've been dumped.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Apr 12, 2011)

Banned because if you're going to be forever alone you don't need us.


----------



## Cloak519 (Apr 12, 2011)

Banned because nobody loves me anyway 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## Narayan (Apr 12, 2011)

banned because if i were a girl, i'd love you so you won't be lonely.


----------



## Cloak519 (Apr 12, 2011)

Banned because gee that's rather nice of you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. It says something when the only advance I've ever had in my favour is from another male 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...


----------



## Narayan (Apr 12, 2011)

yeah, IF i were a girl.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



/jk

i'd find one for you.


----------



## Paarish (Apr 12, 2011)

hugs for everyone that's lonely


----------



## Narayan (Apr 12, 2011)

30084pm said:
			
		

> hugs for everyone that's lonely








 thanks, even though i didn't take a bath for two years.


----------



## Cloak519 (Apr 12, 2011)

I never get hugs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Someone I like started hugging me randomly to 'teach me how to hug' but I never hugged back and I always felt really uncomfortable. I think I have a fear of intimacy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Narayan (Apr 12, 2011)

CA519705950 said:
			
		

> I never get hugs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Paarish (Apr 12, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> 30084pm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hugs keep you comfy and warm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't understand people who say they don't like them


----------



## Cloak519 (Apr 12, 2011)

I know I know! I love the concept of hugging and when I think about it, I would really like to be hugged. But when someone is actually hugging me I feel anxious and uncomfortable... and I don't know why 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Narayan (Apr 12, 2011)

CA519705950 said:
			
		

> I know I know! I love the concept of hugging and when I think about it, I would really like to be hugged. But when someone is actually hugging me I feel anxious and uncomfortable... and I don't know why
> 
> 
> 
> ...


is it a guy or a girl? in public or alone?

i don't like me and my previous girlfriend doing sweet things in public. we must be unseen.


----------



## iMasaru (Apr 12, 2011)

i love hugging people xD
if its a guy then a bear hug, if its a girl then a gentle swaying hug 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Only problem i have with em is, if the girls smaller then me, even though they feel more snuggly and nice, i cant hug em properly. I feel like i'd end up crushing em


----------



## Paarish (Apr 12, 2011)

this is going offtopic so CA5-blah, Narayan and iMasaru are all banned


----------



## Cloak519 (Apr 12, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> CA519705950 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A girl in public... I never really see her alone.
I don't have any chance of ever finding a girlfriend if I can't be hugged 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## iMasaru (Apr 12, 2011)

Banned coz i _WAS_ gonna put in a "banned coz", but i didn't :3

Banned for pointing it out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edit: Banned for


----------



## Narayan (Apr 12, 2011)

CA519705950 said:
			
		

> Narayan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sure you can, there are other type of girls there. just find one that suits you. try hugging a girl alone. a close friend, tell her you just want to try a hug.


----------



## iMasaru (Apr 12, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> CA519705950 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that sounds... CREEPY!
it sounds like you're trying to make a move on her... "erm, do you mind practicing hugs with me while we're both alone?" o.o''

BANNED


----------



## Paarish (Apr 12, 2011)

iMasaru said:
			
		

> Narayan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



then he should try it with a guy


----------



## Cloak519 (Apr 12, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> CA519705950 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Paha! There are people that would find it more... kawaii (see what I did there?) than creepy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## iMasaru (Apr 12, 2011)

Banned coz there's loads of people who like to hug in a private place rather then public.

Banned coz sure some might fing it cute, but more chance of coming off as a creep (unless the girl likes you in that way ;P)

Banned coz why da hell are we talkin about hugs again? o.O


----------



## Paarish (Apr 12, 2011)

iMasaru said:
			
		

> Banned coz there's loads of people who like to hug in a private place rather then public.
> 
> Banned coz sure some might fing it cute, but more chance of coming off as a creep (unless the girl likes you in that way ;P)
> 
> Banned coz why da hell are we talkin about hugs again? o.O



banned cos I only sent Narayan and CA5 a cyber hug because Narayan got dumped and CA5 is upset cos... i forget...


----------



## iMasaru (Apr 12, 2011)

Banned coz i see how it is! No cyber huggie for meee~


----------



## Paarish (Apr 12, 2011)

*sigh* banned cos here's your cyber-hug


----------



## iMasaru (Apr 12, 2011)

Banned coz NO! i said no cyber hug for me, i don't want it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BEAR HUG


----------



## Cloak519 (Apr 12, 2011)

.


----------



## Paarish (Apr 12, 2011)

WHY!?!?!?!!?!?!


----------



## Cloak519 (Apr 12, 2011)

I WANT A HUG I WANT ONE I WANT ONE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Paarish (Apr 12, 2011)

I ALREADY GAVE YOU ONE!!!!!11!1


----------



## Cloak519 (Apr 12, 2011)

Cyber hug = no hug. I did not feel the warm, comforting embrace of another 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## iMasaru (Apr 12, 2011)

Banned coz you'll just have to make do with hugging a pillow


----------



## Cloak519 (Apr 12, 2011)

Banned because I did it and it felt surprisingly nice... but I didn't feel like I was hugged back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Paarish (Apr 12, 2011)

CA519705950 said:
			
		

> Cyber hug = no hug. I did not feel the warm, comforting embrace of another
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm not going to wherever you live just to give you a hug so banned for being impracticable


----------



## iMasaru (Apr 12, 2011)

Banned coz technically we all live in the UK, so you _COULD_ go give him a hug


----------



## Cloak519 (Apr 12, 2011)

Banned because http://uk.kotaku.com/5791149/this-little-g...reak-your-heart





.


----------



## Paarish (Apr 12, 2011)

banned cos


----------



## iMasaru (Apr 12, 2011)

Banned coz that was quite touching :/


----------



## Cloak519 (Apr 12, 2011)

Banned because if I had the money, I would buy her a PSP and Monster Hunter. Aww 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Paarish (Apr 12, 2011)

banned cos I would give her mine


----------



## iMasaru (Apr 12, 2011)

Banned coz my evil side couldn't help but think that maybe the girl doesn't really care about her family being dead, and just wants to play games. She's just using them to get sympathy so someone will get the psp for her.


----------



## Cloak519 (Apr 12, 2011)

It's possible. I know people that would do that.


----------



## Paarish (Apr 12, 2011)

banned for not banning


----------



## Cloak519 (Apr 12, 2011)

Banned then.


----------



## iMasaru (Apr 12, 2011)

Banned for not saying bye on msn


----------



## Paarish (Apr 12, 2011)

Banned because that b**** didn't say bye to you


----------



## iMasaru (Apr 12, 2011)

Banned coz, what's your name?


----------



## Gameking-4 (Apr 12, 2011)

banned for not knowing his name


----------



## Paarish (Apr 12, 2011)

iMasaru said:
			
		

> Banned coz, what's your name?



Why do you wanna know? And banned


----------



## Cloak519 (Apr 12, 2011)

Banned because hmmmm time for chips!


----------



## iMasaru (Apr 12, 2011)

30084pm said:
			
		

> iMasaru said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Banned coz i dunno, i realised that i don't know your name so i asked xD


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Apr 12, 2011)

Banned for monkat.


----------



## Paarish (Apr 12, 2011)

iMasaru said:
			
		

> 30084pm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Its.......



Spoiler



Paarish


----------



## Cloak519 (Apr 12, 2011)

I am, therefore, banned.


----------



## iMasaru (Apr 12, 2011)

Banned coz oohh yhh! how could i forget xD
I think you told me it b4 o.o''


----------



## Paarish (Apr 12, 2011)

Banned cos I've never told u it but it's on my msn so that's probably how you know


----------



## Cloak519 (Apr 12, 2011)

Banned because I have you on MSN but you never talk to me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Paarish (Apr 12, 2011)

Banned because the reason is you never brush your teeth 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (actually I haven't been on msn for ages)


----------



## Cloak519 (Apr 12, 2011)

Banned for believing my lies.


----------



## Paarish (Apr 12, 2011)

Or so I would have you believe


----------



## iMasaru (Apr 12, 2011)

banned coz in b4 CA5


----------



## alex_0706 (Apr 12, 2011)

banned becase the last name is wrong


----------



## Paarish (Apr 12, 2011)

banned cos I see nothing wrong


----------



## Cloak519 (Apr 12, 2011)

Banned because T̸̰̞̣͇̋o̷̳͇̓͊ͪ͑ ͚̺͉̬̉̇ͨ̐ͭ͛̅ͩi̳̤͖̙͙̖̦̔̐̇̋̂͑n̶̛͈̯̗͖̺̮̳̖̭̈̍̍v̴̧̭̺̻̄̍ͪ̓̃ͪͪͣ͌o̝ͮ͊̈̈́ͥ̑̎̈̌͟͡͡k̸̯͔̩̓̾̉̿ͤͯ̑̃̄e͗ͩ̿ͥͪ͛͌͜͏̖̜͇͖̪̼͕͚ ̶̜̠͕̬͍ͬ̋̾͗ͭͣ̄̾t̃͋̑́ͤ͏̱̥̦ḫ̷̮̗̫̌́͐̿͗̎̓͒́e̲͙̤̹͆̆̔ͧͦͦ͛̂ ̗̩͍͚͎͕̇̋͜ḩ͔̹̖̩͗̑̌̀i͎͙̣̣̹̗̲ͤ̄̓ͧ͂̍̎ͯ̀v͉̺̽͐͑̍e̶̿́͏̢̫̯͉͖-̉͊̿҉͍m̖͚͇̥̘̫͊́̆͂̓i̶̡̥̥̰̙̤͕̒͂̐̄̃́͝ṉ̶͚͚̬̺͍͕̻̯̈̆͋̈̃d̨̘̎̍ͣ̚̚ ̸̷̯̱͎͉͙͙͔̉̓͆͢ṛ̫͔̘̲̂̀ͨͥ̾̿ͨ̕e̡̡̦̗̎̃̈ͦ͗̾̕p̖ͭ̇̋͝ṟ̡͎̻̭̼͑ͮ̏̿e̷̩̰̬̗̳ͣͨ͋͒ͮ́̄ͅs̷̡͚͉͚͋̄̽̿̔͌̚e̵̙͈̮̯̓̾n̷͖̳̱̬̯̘̲̫̹͊̎ͨͣͮͣ͂ͦt̴̢̳͚̱̮̯̎͆ͩ́ͅͅi͐͏̩̪̲̼̫̮̻ͅn̘̣̓ͤ̒̆ͧ̐̚g͍̟͚̩ͥ̀ͦͤ̾͐͡ ̙̣̠̳̭̗̹͔̥̍̓̓̽̑ͧ̒̓̚c̡̠̳͖͛̏̏̎̆̚̚ḥ̬ͭͤ̾͑ͩ͟ȃ̙̝̪̱̒̂ͧ̆ͅo̮̭̗̜͆̂̉̉̊ͣͭͅs̷̩̟͎͇̜͔̘̅ͯ̔̂̃̉̂̚͜.̬̩͂͒̆̌ͬ͐ͮ͜
̟̱̳̲̦̖͙̼͐͒͢͠I̶ͧ͑ͦ͒̋ͮ͆͂͏̫̰̳̼̲̩̬͢ͅn͙͍̼͑͂̾ͥ͐̿ͬ̕͟v̨̌ͨͫ̌̈̀ͨͨͫ͏͉͈̯̘̯̝̗̩͜o̝̬̝͇͍̊k̵̗̥͍͍̭̰̔ͥ̍̃͒̚i̧̬̻̙̗̽͑̐͛ͭ̄̽͞ͅn͙͈͚̱̣̩̪̩̑̔ͥ̃̓ͩ̌ͨ́g̴̝̼̗̹̘͔͌̀̿̂͛̔ͩ ͓̠̝̻͍ͨ̉̃͜t̪ͣ̏͜h͔̙̝̮̩ͧ͆̇ͪ͡e̬̬̘̩͑̈́͊̀͘ ̵͑̿ͧ̈̋͊̀͘҉̱̲̳̠̣͚ͅf̴̤͎͉̼̱͕̞̑ͫe̢̧̟̩̭̬̘̟͒͗ͭ̆̊͞ě͂̈́̍̉̓͊̈҉҉̪̬̭͚̤l̠͇̒̃̓̒ͫͥ́i̺͔̝̱̭͑͗̊̍̂͋͗͜n͓̞͔͔̼ͧ̋̍̉͒̈́̀g̵̵̹͖̰̱̲ͬ͋͊̋͢ ̡̠̬̲̮͇̳̪̄ͭ̉o̬͍̟̮̖̗ͧͫ̅̽ͩ́f̭̹̰̙̻ͧ͋̾ͮ͋͠ ͎̭̱͇͒̃ć̶͊̑̾̅̒̒̏͐҉̪͈̼͈̳̜͍͞hͤͩ͊ͯ҉̙̫̕a̻̞͋̾̈̓̿̋͒͘ơ̩͌̃̒̈͗ͧͤ́ṣ̻͕̝̥͎̘̠̅̇ͤ̆͛̒ͯ.͍̗͉͕̻̠̻̮̦ͣ́̇̓ͬͤ͋͂
̭̭͉̟͙͓̑ͭ͆̅̌W̨̛̰̹̩ͨͪ̆̎̉i͐̌ͨͫ̔ͣ͒̏͢͏̮̰̮̞̠͎t̛̙̲̲͙͇̞̦͉̱ͫͦ̇̿̅̆̇͟ḫ̝̤̘̐͊̉ͫ̀̐͘ ͯ͋҉̟̩̟̺͕͔͖͚ͅǫ̆ͩ̇ͤ̃͟͏̲̳̦u͙̣͔̦̼̺̙͌̀͞t͛͑̾̅͋̄͊͝҉͕̪̦̰̰̦ ̣̙̪̼̓͊̀̋̋ͬ̕͞͡o͕̗͕̲̩͆͊r̜̭̮̭̫̐͊ͦ̃ḑ̼̭̲̞̑͊ͯ͌ͫͤ͛̾ͪ̀e̛̳͚͚̋͌ͨ̋r̯̫͎̩̙͔̗̻ͥ͋ͥͨͪ̋̈͟.̝̦͓̖̫̓͒̎̈́̄̏
̖͚̜̰̩̖͎͈̦̐̐̈́̏͑͗͂T͆ͯ̊͂͂̇ͦ͏̷͏̤̦͖̩̖h̷̳̮͚͕̘̰͕͐ͥ͘ȩ̠̤̱̭̱̊ͥͯͯ̋̌̍͟͞ ̛̤͙̮̳̱̃͂͂̅̂ͩ̈́ͯN̨̲̥̞̳̎ͧ̚e̩̬̟̅͢z̠̩͚̤̲̥͍̣̝ͧ͑ͧ͝p̸͖̀̆̆ͬeͭ̍̓ͮ͟͏̨͕̤̖̹̙̼͓r̸̞̳̬͎͕͔̱͉͌ͬ͑d͙͉͉͊̂̂ͥ͂̓ͧ͋̀͞ȋ̴̢̮̹̞̍̅a̛̤̲̥̪̳̬̳͑͊͡ṇ̨͍̼̩̟͈̤ͬͯ͐͞͝ͅ ̲̻̱͍͊̔̂h̯͕͇̮̲̱̟̫̑͒̑ͬ̂̎̉͂i͇̪̦̻̘ͨͪ̕v̴̴̵͔̞͕̏̃̓̄̓͌ͦeͬ͋ͣ͏̝-̱̭̟͔͕̱͊͑̀̍̐͟ṁͫ̂̍ͫ̃͊̓͝҉̻͕͖͇i̸̖̪̫̙̮̗̩ͨ̔ͮ̀̕n̬͇̠̦̤͕ͤͦ͠d̩͔̫̲͔̰̪͊ͧ͆̀͡ ̹̻͖̥̬̜̫̱̍ͧ̉ͯ̓o̵͚̠̤̬ͪ͟f͉̜̝̦͙̘͉̅̽ͧͪͮ̅͗̚͞ ͙̔̂̐͛ͬ̋͗̚c̮̭͍͖̘̬̘̆̐͒͐͟͝͝ĥ̪͔̦̽̋ͥ̋̅̚͜͢͠ͅa͖̳͆ͭ̑̕ô̢̜̱͙̰̱̓̿ͯs̹̪͇̻̲̜͇ͪͩ͒́ͦ̅͠.̜̖̬͉͔̒͌ͧ͑̎̚ ͕͚͚̤̹̜͕͒̓̊ͮ̒̒Z̧̼͙͖̘̯͔̰̼͇̎̇̇̀͋́̾ą̵͗̒̄ͦ̊̊͏̫̱̻̘ĺ̸̯̫̗̟ͣg̨̞͎̋͑͒̓̿͌͞͝ǫ͖͕̰̤̩̞͓ͬ̌̇̔.̛̫̪͎̜̝͉͙̀̔̓ͪ͟ ͖͚͉͇͛
̶̛͚̃̈́͗̽͠H̶͍͇̥̪̳͚͎̔ͣ͆͐̎́̓̚͠ͅe̶̛̦̳̮̓̅ ̱̗̩̠̝̯͎̈́̅̂̆̂̋ẅ̸͙̗͓͓̣̺̫͎̐̿̌̅́͞h̛͓̪͎̝̻̰͉̹̦̽͂̀͑͝o̶̻̬̐̓̎̓ͭ̓̀͞ ̶̙̝͆ͯ̓ͯͭͦͨͥ͝W̛̻̯̊͂ͧ̈́́̓̽͞͞à̞͈̗͕̓͝i̛̩̍̆̀ͅt̢̘̣̰͉͋̔͛̔̂̎ͯ͞s̷̥͖̼̲̙͂̆͜ ̖̳͑͆̆ͧ͐ͦ̉͜͝B̝̟ͭ̎͑̈́e̍̉ͮ҉̞̖̘̺̞̼h͗̄̾͜͏̥͚͙͜îͨ̄ͬ̍͌͒̒҉͍̠͉̻n̩͖̍ͬͬͩ̉͛̌̚d̨ͧ͏̞̩̦̗ ̢̜͔̉̒̃̀T̫̞̦̯͉̞̎̏̋͐͐̍̎h̴̻̘̄ͮ̈̀͞e͈̮͎̗̫̅͐͆̓̾̀̚ ͍̥̙̰̣̻̹̳̖ͨ̽́͞W̟̹̤̲̜͚͙̜̓͐̿͆a̸̰̩͖̗̣͆ͤ͞l̮̺̽̈͟lͮͫ̈́̏ͤ͋͗̕͏͍.̳ͭ̅͋̓̈̄ͥ̚


----------



## iMasaru (Apr 12, 2011)

Banned coz Yoda said so.


----------



## Paarish (Apr 12, 2011)

banned because its not that easy being green


----------



## Cloak519 (Apr 12, 2011)

Banned because _Death Note_ is win!


----------



## Sausage Head (Apr 12, 2011)

banned because this thread is suck


----------



## Paarish (Apr 12, 2011)

CA519705950 said:
			
		

> Banned because _Death Note_ is win!
> inorite?
> QUOTE(Sausage Head @ Apr 12 2011, 06:57 PM) banned because this thread is suck


banned cos you suck


----------



## gigcees (Apr 12, 2011)

banned because 30048 pm doesnt exist.


----------



## Cloak519 (Apr 12, 2011)

Today I picked up the ban note and I now have the power to ban people. If I don't specify cause of ban within 40 seconds they are banned because they aren't as cool as me.


----------



## Paarish (Apr 12, 2011)

no more death note for you *eats apple*


----------



## Cloak519 (Apr 12, 2011)

30084pm said:
			
		

> no more death note for you
> I was like:
> 
> 
> ...


I was like:


----------



## Paarish (Apr 12, 2011)

banned for


----------



## Cloak519 (Apr 12, 2011)

Banned because I will post in the spam thread next.


----------



## Paarish (Apr 13, 2011)

And I shall follow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but I'm tired so goodnight!


----------



## Narayan (Apr 13, 2011)

banned because this thread just goes too fast


Spoiler






			
				CA519705950 said:
			
		

> Narayan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i was lying, i wasn't dumped. i just want to post.


----------



## Raika (Apr 13, 2011)

Banned for being a Narayan.


----------



## iMasaru (Apr 13, 2011)

Banned coz the character in your avatar and sig is so cute


----------



## Cloak519 (Apr 13, 2011)

Banned because fuuu, we've already established that you don't understand cute 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Paarish (Apr 13, 2011)

banned cos im back


----------



## Cloak519 (Apr 13, 2011)

Banned because same, although I'd better get on and do some studying at some point today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Narayan (Apr 13, 2011)

banned because did you read the spoiler here?


----------



## Paarish (Apr 13, 2011)

banned cos im off now kthxbai


----------



## Cloak519 (Apr 13, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> banned because did you read the spoiler here?


Banned because yup... I did, at least 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
Cultural differences probably are responsible, but I can't help finding the immaturity of people my age irritating. I don't even know why... it just bugs me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
I put 'kawaii' as a joke because the word was used in another thread. I guess it was a bad joke 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
And I knew you were lying all along after the PM conversation we had 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Narayan (Apr 13, 2011)

tee hee, i want to ban you because i don't think it's a bad joke, i'm just slow at getting some jokes. 

don't let it bother you that much. but don't ignore them too much too.



			
				30084pm said:
			
		

> banned cos im off now kthxbai


why are you leaving? you don't like to stay with us?


----------



## Cloak519 (Apr 13, 2011)

Banned because no he doesn't, he is not elite like us 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Paarish (Apr 13, 2011)

banned because I'm more elite than you'll ever be


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Apr 13, 2011)

The next poster is banned for starting page 2411 on default settings.


----------



## Cloak519 (Apr 13, 2011)

Banned because SFIV is awful. I can't believe I've spent £30 of my birthday money on this... junk. I feel cheated and tempted to sell my 3DS.


----------



## Paarish (Apr 13, 2011)

im banned 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: Damn you!!!

banned for ninja-ing


----------



## Cloak519 (Apr 13, 2011)

LOL.


----------



## Paarish (Apr 13, 2011)

One word post - BANNED!


----------



## Sausage Head (Apr 13, 2011)

Four word post - BANNED!


----------



## Dter ic (Apr 13, 2011)

Sausage Head said:
			
		

> Four word post - BANNED!



banned because your the odd one out 
(check flag)


----------



## DeadLocked (Apr 13, 2011)

banned because you're not this racis.


----------



## Paarish (Apr 13, 2011)

And sausagehead is still the odd one out


----------



## Cloak519 (Apr 14, 2011)

Banned because hehe.


----------



## .Chris (Apr 14, 2011)

Banned for not telling me source of the picture of your avatar.


----------



## Shockwind (Apr 14, 2011)

Banned cuz I made another new sig.


----------



## ars25 (Apr 14, 2011)

your banned for liking pokemanz


----------



## Shockwind (Apr 14, 2011)

Banned cuz I liked it.


----------



## ars25 (Apr 14, 2011)

banned because you lie you like kingdom hearts if you don't i claim your title


----------



## Shockwind (Apr 14, 2011)

Banned because you still haven't reached 500 posts so you can't claim my title.


----------



## haddad (Apr 14, 2011)

banned cuz ur not the only Official Kingdom Hearts Fan


----------



## Narayan (Apr 14, 2011)

hey look, i saw this 'ban' i wonder who i can give this to?

i know, the person above me!

EDIT:


----------



## Shockwind (Apr 14, 2011)

haddad said:
			
		

> banned cuz ur not the only Official Kingdom Hearts Fan


Banned cuz I'm the only KH Fan here! j/k


----------



## haddad (Apr 14, 2011)

FiReFoX_7 said:
			
		

> haddad said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ur banned again for saying the same thing again


----------



## Shockwind (Apr 14, 2011)

Banned for banning me 2 times.
EDIT: I like my title, so don't bother me to change it.


----------



## Paarish (Apr 14, 2011)

Banned cos I'm a true kingdom hearts fan because I don't need to advertise my love for it


----------



## Shockwind (Apr 14, 2011)

Banned cuz I don't see any clue on why you're a true Kingdom Hearts Fan. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If you love it, then show your love for it!


----------



## Domination (Apr 14, 2011)

Banned because KH sucks.

Sux.

Suxz.

Suxx0rz.

See, I hate KH and don't show it.


----------



## Paarish (Apr 14, 2011)

In that case death note sux and banned for spreading lies (in actuality I love death note as well)


----------



## Shockwind (Apr 14, 2011)

Banned cuz I've ninja'd somebody here.


----------



## Domination (Apr 14, 2011)

Banned because I don't think you did.

Also, Death Note does suck. Cos



Spoiler



They killed Light, the only person in it with any ideals worth respecting. And they let some self-righteous L worshiping kid kill him too. Hated it.


----------



## Paarish (Apr 14, 2011)

banned because it was obvious what was gonna happen in the end. Especially how messed up Light became.


----------



## Cloak519 (Apr 14, 2011)

FUCKING RUINED THE MANGA FOR ME. WHAT IS IT WITH THESE SPOILERS? THEY'RE LIKE A BIG RED BUTTON THAT YOU JUST HAVE TO PRESS!
Actually if I'm honest I didn't take the spoiler seriously. I thought there would be a smiley or dumb image inside for teh lulz. Then I see "They killed Light" and I was like...


----------



## DarkRey (Apr 14, 2011)

Banned for inapproprite post!! 
yuu blookeeee the comboooo!!


----------



## Fear Zoa (Apr 14, 2011)

banned for transforming.....


----------



## iMasaru (Apr 14, 2011)

CA519705950 said:
			
		

> FUCKING RUINED THE MANGA FOR ME. WHAT IS IT WITH THESE SPOILERS? THEY'RE LIKE A BIG RED BUTTON THAT YOU JUST HAVE TO PRESS!
> Actually if I'm honest I didn't take the spoiler seriously. I thought there would be a smiley or dumb image inside for teh lulz. Then I see "They killed Light" and I was like...


Banned for reading the spoiler 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The whole bond creation between L and Light and the part where L died was portrayed so well in the Anime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




After L died, i kinda lost my interest in the anime ¬_¬
The whole Mello and Near thing was BS!


----------



## Raika (Apr 14, 2011)

Banned as this is not a place to talk about Death Note, this is the place to randomly ban people for the heck of it.

Banned for being iWataru.


----------



## iMasaru (Apr 14, 2011)

Banned for banning iWataru, who happens to be the person banning you right now :3
BANNED


----------



## Cloak519 (Apr 14, 2011)

iMasaru said:
			
		

> CA519705950 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YOU HUMONGOUS FUCKING IDIOT!
I only knew _one_ person died. NOW TWO THINGS ARE RUINED. OH... MY... FUCKING... GOD!
I hope the almighty persecutes your family.


----------



## Paarish (Apr 14, 2011)




----------



## iMasaru (Apr 14, 2011)

CA519705950 said:
			
		

> iMasaru said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


banned coz pffffft, if you go back and re-read the spoiler frm b4, you'll see that he already said both die


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Apr 14, 2011)

CA519705950 is banned for not taking a spoiler tag seriously.


----------



## Cloak519 (Apr 14, 2011)

I ban myself out of rage. I JUST WANT IT TO END 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!
@iMasaru: It's my birthday today. Why didn't you post in my thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




?


----------



## iMasaru (Apr 14, 2011)

I ban myself coz i forgot it was your birthday.

CRAP!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












i was meant to make you the birthday thread, and now there's only 2 hours left... imma sorry~ T_T


----------



## Paarish (Apr 14, 2011)

Everyone on this page is banned!


----------



## Cloak519 (Apr 15, 2011)

LAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW.


----------



## Aeter (Apr 15, 2011)

Banned for mindless banter.


----------



## Sausage Head (Apr 15, 2011)

banned because it took 3 hours to convert 53 MIDI files to MP3 and i still have 360 to go


----------



## Paarish (Apr 15, 2011)

banned cos that's alot of midis. I hope you're using a good soundfont when you convert them


----------



## Cloak519 (Apr 15, 2011)

Banned because *drools over Asian women*.


----------



## Sausage Head (Apr 15, 2011)

30084pm said:
			
		

> banned cos that's alot of midis. I hope you're using a good soundfont when you convert them


tehwat?
65/415


----------



## Paarish (Apr 15, 2011)

Huh?


----------



## Sausage Head (Apr 15, 2011)

here's the full story:
i ordered a blue Apple iPod Shuffle with 2GB of storage
i downloaded a pack of 415 MIDI songs from a certain game
i am currently converting these MIDI songs to MP3
and it takes a fucking long time
after all is finished, i have to rename those files and only pick the good ones to put on my iPod Shuffle
But my iPod Shuffle hasn't even arrived yet.
and i have no idea if it comes with a charging thing so i ordered something something charger something with it to be sure.


----------



## Paarish (Apr 15, 2011)

which is why I asked you if you were using a good soundfont so you can get good quality. I'll post examples if you want of using different soundfonts.


----------



## Raika (Apr 15, 2011)

Banned for not banning someone in your post.


----------



## alphenor (Apr 16, 2011)

banned for banning again.


----------



## Shockwind (Apr 16, 2011)

Banned cuz you're banned by others.


----------



## ars25 (Apr 16, 2011)

banned for supporting alanjohn


----------



## Shockwind (Apr 16, 2011)

Banned cuz he's better at spamming.


----------



## ars25 (Apr 16, 2011)

banned becuse i'll spam an entire page fulll of f's


----------



## Shockwind (Apr 16, 2011)

Banned for being a spammer. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



EDIT: Just do that and you're gonna be banned... Ahem, for REAL!


----------



## Sausage Head (Apr 16, 2011)

banned because i left my computer on in the night but for some reason in the morning the program to convert the files was closed
256 to go -_-

oh and my iPod arrived.


----------



## Cloak519 (Apr 16, 2011)

Banned because it could have set fire to your whole house.


----------



## Sausage Head (Apr 16, 2011)

yeah, turned out the room next to mine was burned down.
29/265

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU----


----------



## alphenor (Apr 16, 2011)

you're dreaming SH. wake up. the person beside you is just too hot so that you think there's a fire.


----------



## Sausage Head (Apr 16, 2011)

banned for 12/149
-_-

i've tested one song and it works great
too bad i have to use itunes, though


----------



## AlanJohn (Apr 16, 2011)

banned for getting an iPod
Zune is the best [/lies]


----------



## Sausage Head (Apr 16, 2011)

banned beca*OBJECTION!*

hey, my ipod has EVERYTHING i want.


Spoiler



it has buttons


and that is the truth.


----------



## AlanJohn (Apr 16, 2011)

banned for not getting the one with a tiny multi-touchscreen


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Apr 16, 2011)

Banned cause i don't get why you're all sausage this sausage that. I hate fucking sausage dammit.


----------



## Sausage Head (Apr 16, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> banned for not getting the one with a tiny multi-touchscreen



banned because i have a reason not to buy a nano.
it's expensive..
and...


Spoiler



it has no buttons


i HATE touch-screen


----------



## AlanJohn (Apr 16, 2011)

banned because the shuffle doesn't have a screen, thus, you can't see what song is playing.


----------



## Sausage Head (Apr 16, 2011)

banned because without a screen there can be no fingerprints on the screen.
smart, eh?


----------



## AlanJohn (Apr 16, 2011)

banned becuase screens are very pretty and have colors.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Apr 16, 2011)

ninja'd ban


----------



## AlanJohn (Apr 16, 2011)

Banned because AlanJohn still has less posts than Sausage Head


----------



## Sausage Head (Apr 16, 2011)

my laptop is now processing the last 51 files.
my main pc is processing 67 files.


----------



## AlanJohn (Apr 16, 2011)

Banned for posting of-topic blogs.


----------



## Sausage Head (Apr 16, 2011)

banned because i don't care


----------



## AlanJohn (Apr 16, 2011)

Banned becau----
*HOLY SHIZZLFUCK 700 POSTS *


----------



## Sausage Head (Apr 16, 2011)

banned because i saw when you had exactly 700 posts


----------



## Cloak519 (Apr 16, 2011)

Banned because I wish to be pleasured.


----------



## iMasaru (Apr 16, 2011)

Banned coz that's what she said~


----------



## ars25 (Apr 16, 2011)

banned for saying a old joke


----------



## Cloak519 (Apr 16, 2011)

Banned because that's what she said.


----------



## iMasaru (Apr 16, 2011)

Banned coz thats not how the joke works

Banned for trying to use the same reason as me

Banned coz you're not really Called Zach

Banned for using a false identity

Banned for not trusting people ¬_¬

Banned coz i hate you now

Banned coz i don't wanna talk to you anymore

Banned coz bye for eva!

BANNED!


----------



## Raika (Apr 16, 2011)

Banned for banning multiple times in one post.


----------



## Cloak519 (Apr 16, 2011)

Banned because that's what she said.


----------



## Sausage Head (Apr 16, 2011)

banned because my main pc has only 11 files left to convert; my laptop 12.

*'''
'''it took ~30 hours to convert 450 MIDI files to MP3.
'''*


----------



## Cloak519 (Apr 16, 2011)

That's what she said.


----------



## iMasaru (Apr 16, 2011)

Banned coz that's what she said.


----------



## Cloak519 (Apr 16, 2011)

LOL she said that too.


----------



## Sausage Head (Apr 16, 2011)

banned because 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 looks like udgey

lol the folder is 1.30 GB, enough to fit on a 2GB iPod Shuffle


----------



## Cloak519 (Apr 16, 2011)

Banned because that's what she said.


----------



## Sausage Head (Apr 16, 2011)

banned because the estimated time (generated by me, better than Windows!) for it to finish is ~1:30 AM


----------



## Cloak519 (Apr 16, 2011)

Banned because that's when I'll be done with her.


----------



## Sausage Head (Apr 16, 2011)

banned because my main computer is converting the last file
the laptop has 3 to go


----------



## Raika (Apr 16, 2011)

Banned for stealing wieners.


----------



## Cloak519 (Apr 16, 2011)

i am sausage head


----------



## Sausage Head (Apr 16, 2011)

i am sausage head


----------



## Cloak519 (Apr 16, 2011)

i am sausage head


----------



## Sausage Head (Apr 16, 2011)

i am sausage head


----------



## Cloak519 (Apr 16, 2011)

i am sausage head


----------



## Sausage Head (Apr 16, 2011)

i am sausage head
pm a supervisor to change your name


----------



## Cloak519 (Apr 16, 2011)

i am sausage head


----------



## Sausage Head (Apr 16, 2011)

i am sausage head


----------



## Cloak519 (Apr 16, 2011)

i am sausage head


----------



## Sausage Head (Apr 16, 2011)

i am sausage head


----------



## Cloak519 (Apr 16, 2011)

i am sausage head


----------



## Sausage Head (Apr 16, 2011)

i am sausage head


----------



## Cloak519 (Apr 16, 2011)

i am sausage head


----------



## Sausage Head (Apr 16, 2011)

i am sausage head


----------



## Cloak519 (Apr 16, 2011)

i am sausage head


----------



## Sausage Head (Apr 16, 2011)

i am sausage head


----------



## Cloak519 (Apr 16, 2011)

i am sausage head


----------



## Sausage Head (Apr 16, 2011)

i am sausage head


----------



## Cloak519 (Apr 16, 2011)

i am sausage head


----------



## Sausage Head (Apr 16, 2011)

i am sausage head


----------



## Cloak519 (Apr 16, 2011)

i am sausage head


----------



## Sausage Head (Apr 16, 2011)

i am sausage head


----------



## Raika (Apr 16, 2011)

What the fuck?


----------



## Sausage Head (Apr 16, 2011)

it's a phony


----------



## Cloak519 (Apr 16, 2011)

i am sausage head


----------



## Sausage Head (Apr 16, 2011)

i am sausage head


----------



## Cloak519 (Apr 16, 2011)

i am sausage head


----------



## Sausage_Head (Apr 16, 2011)

*I AM A SAUSAGE HEAD*


----------



## Cloak519 (Apr 16, 2011)

i am i don't i confuse


----------



## Minox (Apr 16, 2011)

Banned for trying to derail the 'You are banned' topic


----------



## Cloak519 (Apr 16, 2011)

i am Minox


----------



## iMasaru (Apr 17, 2011)

I AM...... banning you ¬_¬


----------



## Cloak519 (Apr 17, 2011)

That's what she said.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 17, 2011)

Banned because that's what he said!


----------



## iMasaru (Apr 17, 2011)

Banned coz that's what they said!


----------



## Sheimi (Apr 17, 2011)

banned for not listening to this [youtube]AAiCRuK98ig[/youtube]


----------



## Cloak519 (Apr 17, 2011)

Banned because I still didn't listen to it.


----------



## tj_cool (Apr 17, 2011)

Sausage_Head said:
			
		

> *I AM A SAUSAGE HEAD*


And now you're banned



Spoiler



I thought this was just a game?


----------



## iMasaru (Apr 17, 2011)

Banned for banning a person in a banning game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Banned for being an awesome  staff member 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Banned coz i wanna ban you 3 times o.o'


----------



## Cloak519 (Apr 18, 2011)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> Sausage_Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Banned because LMAO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
Double banned because now I have a Wiki page 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## T-Pie (Apr 18, 2011)

banned for kicking him when he's down.... :/


----------



## iMasaru (Apr 18, 2011)

Banned coz...



Spoiler


----------



## alex_0706 (Apr 18, 2011)

bANNED BECAUSE YOURE SPOILER IS DANCING


----------



## Cloak519 (Apr 18, 2011)

iMasaru is banned for doing the CA519705950 dance!


----------



## AlanJohn (Apr 18, 2011)

Banned for having a girl without a nose as an avatar.


----------



## Cloak519 (Apr 18, 2011)

Banned because your Megaman sig looks like he's sticking out a wiener with a wide-open urethra.


----------



## AlanJohn (Apr 18, 2011)

banned for offending my private parts.


----------



## Cloak519 (Apr 18, 2011)

Urethra.


----------



## Masterpaul (Apr 19, 2011)

Banned because I blame you for not sleeping all night.


----------



## AlanJohn (Apr 19, 2011)

Banned fo-----
*WTF DID YOU SPY ON ME?*


----------



## T-Pie (Apr 19, 2011)

banned for bleaching your teeth- couldnt get them pearly whites otherwise :L


----------



## ShinyLatios (Apr 19, 2011)

banned for having the poken00b ash in your avatar.


----------



## AlanJohn (Apr 19, 2011)

Banned because Sausage Head hasn't posted in the EoF for 3 days.


----------



## alphenor (Apr 19, 2011)

banned coz I'm back with a new ava


----------



## AlanJohn (Apr 19, 2011)

Banned because I could've made it better


----------



## Cloak519 (Apr 19, 2011)

Banned because why can't I find Sayu Yagami hentai?


----------



## GameGeek (Apr 19, 2011)

Banned for your lack of mad hentai finding skillz.


----------



## alphenor (Apr 19, 2011)

banned coz it doesn't matter



			
				AlanJohn said:
			
		

> Banned because I could've made it better


banned coz i like it the way it is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



double ban coz i finished my sig already.


----------



## haflore (Apr 19, 2011)

Banned for finishing your sig!


----------



## GameGeek (Apr 19, 2011)

Banned for preventing me from counter-banning alphenor by banning him yourself first


----------



## haflore (Apr 20, 2011)

Banned for not posting much.


----------



## Selim873 (Apr 20, 2011)

Banned for being an unidentified wight.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 20, 2011)

This post has been removed by * tigris*
_Reason: Language used to describe was too profane_


----------



## haflore (Apr 20, 2011)

Banned for removing you post, and consequently not banning anyone.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 20, 2011)

Banned being a gif image and not removing your posts


----------



## Cloak519 (Apr 20, 2011)

Banned because...I'm L!


----------



## haflore (Apr 20, 2011)

Banned because I am... JUSTICE!


----------



## fearofshorts (Apr 22, 2011)

Banned because I don't want a dictatorship.


----------



## iMasaru (Apr 22, 2011)

Banned coz it's sunny outside~


----------



## fearofshorts (Apr 22, 2011)

Banned because it's not sunny at 11 PM in Victoria, Australia


----------



## SamAsh07 (Apr 22, 2011)

Banned for lying.


----------



## haflore (Apr 22, 2011)

Banned for making baseless accusations!


----------



## iMasaru (Apr 22, 2011)

Banned coz London has had amazing weather for the whole week xD


----------



## Paarish (Apr 22, 2011)

banned cos I had to work throughout the amazing weather


----------



## AlanJohn (Apr 22, 2011)

Banned for posting pictures of


----------



## SamAsh07 (Apr 22, 2011)

Banned for incomplete sentence.


----------



## haflore (Apr 23, 2011)

Banned for pointing out real problems!


----------



## SamAsh07 (Apr 23, 2011)

Banned for banning for pointing out real problems!

*Posts merged*

Banned for banning for pointing out real problems!


----------



## Shockwind (Apr 23, 2011)

Banned for merging your post.


----------



## AlanJohn (Apr 23, 2011)

banned for


----------



## fearofshorts (Apr 23, 2011)

Banned for just not learning the first time.


----------



## AlanJohn (Apr 23, 2011)

```
[banned name:'for']pointing out obvious stuff][/banned]
```


----------



## ars25 (Apr 23, 2011)

banned for codeing


----------



## AlanJohn (Apr 23, 2011)

Banned for trying to spamfight with me.


----------



## Berthenk (Apr 23, 2011)

Banned because I hate people who never finish their


----------



## haflore (Apr 23, 2011)

Banned for not finishing your sentence! Now I'll never know what you said!


----------



## AlanJohn (Apr 23, 2011)

b


----------



## haflore (Apr 23, 2011)

Banned. You already know why.


----------



## SamAsh07 (Apr 23, 2011)

Banned. He doesn't, he be fool.


----------



## iMasaru (Apr 23, 2011)

baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanned


----------



## Cloak519 (Apr 24, 2011)

Banned.


----------



## iMasaru (Apr 24, 2011)

/Banned.

Banned coz soon i'll be leaving gbatemp again~


----------



## haflore (Apr 24, 2011)

Banned because Doctor Who is on!!!!!!


----------



## AlanJohn (Apr 24, 2011)

Banned because I liked David Tennant as the doctor more than the new one.


----------



## iMasaru (Apr 24, 2011)

Banned coz i've never watched doctor who...


----------



## AlanJohn (Apr 24, 2011)

Banned because you should, its awesome.


----------



## Cloak519 (Apr 24, 2011)

Banned because it is lame these days.


----------



## Nujui (Apr 24, 2011)

Banned for being a downer.


----------



## haflore (Apr 24, 2011)

Banned because I agree.


----------



## Masterpaul (Apr 24, 2011)

Banned because I agree too.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Apr 24, 2011)

Masterpaul said:
			
		

> Banned because I agree too.


Ban-aided!


----------



## iMasaru (Apr 25, 2011)

Banned coz it's 5:24 am, I'm off to bed.


----------



## haflore (Apr 25, 2011)

Banned for going to sleep so early.


----------



## Raika (Apr 25, 2011)

banned for being a slimeball


----------



## haflore (Apr 25, 2011)

Banned for not having a custom title I can make fun of.


----------



## iMasaru (Apr 25, 2011)

Banned coz all Korean mmorpgps have slimes like you as the 1st monster.


----------



## haflore (Apr 25, 2011)

Banned because I'm specific kind of Slime(though not for much longer).


----------



## Cloak519 (Apr 25, 2011)

Banned for the last time (by me).


----------



## Fear Zoa (Apr 25, 2011)

banned cause I like feeling special!


----------



## Gameking-4 (Apr 25, 2011)

banned for having money to buy 3ds


----------



## haflore (Apr 25, 2011)

Banned for not having enough to buy one.


----------



## SamAsh07 (Apr 26, 2011)

Banned for posting more than 3 times in one page.


----------



## haflore (Apr 26, 2011)

Banned for posting only once on this page!


----------



## AlanJohn (Apr 26, 2011)

Баннд фор спикинг рашин!


----------



## GundamXXX (Apr 26, 2011)

Banned cuz i havent been here in a looooooong time


----------



## SamAsh07 (Apr 27, 2011)

Banned cuz no one cares.


----------



## rastsan (Apr 27, 2011)

Banned cause I cared just for a tiny little moment.


----------



## ars25 (Apr 27, 2011)

banned for caring


----------



## GundamXXX (Apr 27, 2011)

banned for banning people who care


----------



## haflore (Apr 27, 2011)

Banned for underpants.


----------



## GundamXXX (Apr 27, 2011)

Banned for being o so original


----------



## haflore (Apr 27, 2011)

Banned because I thought it was obvious, and done too many times before!


----------



## SamAsh07 (Apr 27, 2011)

Banned for changing Avatar. (Slime ball ftw)


----------



## ars25 (Apr 28, 2011)

me banned me self


----------



## Sausage Head (Apr 28, 2011)

Banned because you did.


----------



## haflore (Apr 28, 2011)

Banned because SamAsh07 didn't get banned! D:


----------



## Sausage Head (Apr 28, 2011)

Banned because I'm afraid someone will die today.. and that won't be me...


----------



## AlanJohn (Apr 28, 2011)

Banned because you're 5 posts away to become better than me


----------



## Sausage Head (Apr 28, 2011)

banned because i just noticed


----------



## SamAsh07 (Apr 28, 2011)

Banned for noticing late.


----------



## haflore (Apr 28, 2011)

Banned for criticizing the unobservant!


----------



## SamAsh07 (Apr 29, 2011)

Banned for banning the criticizer.


----------



## SamAsh07 (Apr 30, 2011)

Whole topic banned for not replying.


----------



## Skyline969 (May 1, 2011)

Banned for replying.


----------



## Hydreigon (May 1, 2011)

Banned for replying to the reply.


----------



## vegemikee (May 1, 2011)

Banned for having a creative/awesome signature


----------



## Sausage Head (May 1, 2011)

Banned because you have an outdated signature


----------



## AlanJohn (May 1, 2011)

Banned because you kopirate your jokes.


--------------------
~ Lord Sausage LXIX


----------



## haflore (May 1, 2011)

Banned for being high.
...


----------



## AlanJohn (May 1, 2011)

Banned because I know a mod that smokes weed
(But after he posted that he became former staff)


----------



## SamAsh07 (May 1, 2011)

Banned for megaman


----------



## haflore (May 1, 2011)

Banned, babyface.


----------



## ars25 (May 1, 2011)

your banned for having problems with baby and me bann me self ohlly crap i just banned my self again banned for banning my self
god damm it!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SamAsh07 (May 1, 2011)

Banned for confooozing me


----------



## Masterpaul (May 1, 2011)

Banned because I need a new avatar!


----------



## SamAsh07 (May 2, 2011)

Banned because that Avatar is fine.


----------



## Sumea (May 2, 2011)

banned for babality!


----------



## AlanJohn (May 2, 2011)

Banned because I didn't finish my


----------



## Sausage Head (May 2, 2011)

Banned because neither did


----------



## haflore (May 2, 2011)

Banned because I  just


----------



## AlanJohn (May 2, 2011)

Banned for posting pictures of


----------



## haflore (May 2, 2011)

Banned because it should have happened a long time ago.


----------



## SamAsh07 (May 2, 2011)

Banned for having more than 1000 posts.


----------



## haflore (May 2, 2011)

Banned because I worked hard to spam that much!


----------



## ars25 (May 3, 2011)

haflore said:
			
		

> Banned because I worked hard to spam that much!


banned for spamming if you wish there is a spam thread and i bann my self for the 400th time


----------



## Hydreigon (May 3, 2011)

Banned for banning yourself for the 400th time.


----------



## Shockwind (May 3, 2011)

Banned cuz you're just an newbie here.


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 3, 2011)

Banned for incorrect Grammar ( as in 'an Newbie')


----------



## AlanJohn (May 3, 2011)

banned because you lost 100$


----------



## haflore (May 3, 2011)

Banned for classic Megaman!


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 3, 2011)

@AlanJohn: Banned for thinking I LOST $100 - I didn't lose it I know exactly where it went ....Duh!!!

@haflore: banned for having such a dark Avatar - what the HELL is it !! I can barely see it


----------



## SamAsh07 (May 3, 2011)

Banned for whining over Haflore's Avatar


----------



## haflore (May 3, 2011)

Banned for spelling my name with a capital H! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, It's a crow. Dark, to match me.


----------



## AlanJohn (May 3, 2011)

banned becuase i am alanjohn and i ban
mods


----------



## 1234turtles (May 4, 2011)

everyone including admins are banned well except for me of course and you cant ban me bacause im unbanable


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (May 4, 2011)

Suspended indefinitely for being unbannable.


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (May 4, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Suspended indefinitely for being unbannable.


Banned for having an Out-RAGOUS French accent!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (May 4, 2011)

Banned or I shall taunt you a second time!


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (May 4, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Banned or I shall taunt you a second time!


Banned for having the ability to ban me!


----------



## haflore (May 4, 2011)

Banned because the ability to ban should be handed out on a case by case basis.


----------



## SamAsh07 (May 5, 2011)

Banned for using emotes.


----------



## SamAsh07 (May 6, 2011)

Banned for baby signature (Bwahaha)


----------



## alphenor (May 7, 2011)

banned coz you all didn't wait for my comeback and there were too many replies after i said that i finally finished my sig!!!


----------



## haflore (May 7, 2011)

Banned due to lack of activity.


----------



## Fear Zoa (May 7, 2011)

banned cause i don't understand your signature


----------



## AlanJohn (May 7, 2011)

Banned for : nayps3 :


----------



## haflore (May 8, 2011)

Banned for not actually posting the smiley!


----------



## cwstjdenobs (May 8, 2011)

Banned for not returning from your quest with my shrubbery.


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (May 8, 2011)

Banned for lying in your statement


----------



## SamAsh07 (May 8, 2011)

Banned for Pokemon Trainer card.


----------



## Hydreigon (May 8, 2011)

Banned for being a baby lover.


----------



## SamAsh07 (May 8, 2011)

Banned for being a Pokemon and being able to type


----------



## Hydreigon (May 8, 2011)

Banned because I can type with my tail.


----------



## Minox (May 8, 2011)

Banned for having a tail.


----------



## DeathStrudel (May 8, 2011)

Banned for inappropriate use of the word "tail"


----------



## Minox (May 9, 2011)

Banned because there's been far too little responses in this thread lately.


----------



## Wizerzak (May 9, 2011)

banned for fabricating the truth


----------



## Sausage Head (May 9, 2011)

banned for discriminating a "z".


----------



## Wizerzak (May 9, 2011)

banned for 'how did you notice'?


----------



## Sausage Head (May 9, 2011)

banned for saying "how did you notice"

i noticed it when i saw that new avatar of yours.


----------



## SamAsh07 (May 9, 2011)

Banned for noticing the obvious.


----------



## Wizerzak (May 9, 2011)

Banned for obviousising my avatar.


----------



## SamAsh07 (May 9, 2011)

Banned for having name "Zak" and not "Zack"


----------



## haflore (May 9, 2011)

Banned for the sake of all humanity!


----------



## Hydreigon (May 9, 2011)

Banned for great justice!


----------



## Sheimi (May 10, 2011)

Banned because you made the moon fall.


----------



## Xuphor (May 10, 2011)

Banned because your hand is a dolphin.


----------



## DeathStrudel (May 10, 2011)

Banned for lack of a penis opposable thumbs


----------



## Sausage Head (May 10, 2011)

banned for reminding me of apfelstrudel


----------



## haflore (May 10, 2011)

Banned for digging a tunnel behind your toilet!


----------



## Sausage Head (May 10, 2011)

banned for faking a toilet-alert >


----------



## haflore (May 10, 2011)

Banned because I'll prove it one day.


----------



## ShakeBunny (May 10, 2011)

Banned for actin' like a bitch, and not proving it NOW.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (May 10, 2011)

Banned for defending birds that cant even fly.


----------



## haflore (May 10, 2011)

Banned because i saw a penguin fly once.


----------



## SamAsh07 (May 10, 2011)

Banned because that penguin stole my car


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (May 10, 2011)

Banned for hallucinating penguins flying


----------



## foolish gamer (May 10, 2011)

banned for taking drugs


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (May 10, 2011)

Banned for being a foolish gamer who does not take in someone's info before posting something stupid, like an 11 year old taking drugs (which is unheard of)


----------



## haflore (May 10, 2011)

Banned because I can't believe he really never made one post!


----------



## ShakeBunny (May 11, 2011)

Banned, because I can.


----------



## haflore (May 11, 2011)

Banned for not defending Prinnies!


----------



## ShakeBunny (May 11, 2011)

Banned, because they don't need defending.


----------



## SamAsh07 (May 11, 2011)

Banned for being selfish,


----------



## KDH (May 11, 2011)

Banned because I haven't banned anyone in this thread for four years.


----------



## ShakeBunny (May 11, 2011)

Banned, because you're off your game.


----------



## SamAsh07 (May 11, 2011)

Banned for being too active at EoF


----------



## Sausage Head (May 11, 2011)

banned for a wrong user title


----------



## haflore (May 11, 2011)

Banned because I happen to agree with you.


----------



## Xuphor (May 11, 2011)

Banned for getting someone else to make your avatar.


----------



## haflore (May 11, 2011)

Banned because my avatar was crafted by the finest avatar crafter in the general area!


----------



## Xuphor (May 11, 2011)

haflore said:
			
		

> Banned because *your* avatar was crafted by the finest avatar crafter in the general area!


Fixed, and Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also: Banned because your avatar reminds me of The Crow..... the terrible PS1 game.


----------



## haflore (May 11, 2011)

Banned because you seem to have gotten yourself confused with Raika.


----------



## .Chris (May 11, 2011)

Banned for


----------



## Xuphor (May 11, 2011)

RoboticBuddy said:
			
		

> Banned for


Banned for not giving a banning reason.


----------



## .Chris (May 11, 2011)

Me, banned for

EDIT: YOU RUINED MY POST!


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (May 11, 2011)

Banned for being the 89,474 member of GBAtemp.net


----------



## .Chris (May 11, 2011)

YOU RUINED MY POST AGAIN!


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (May 11, 2011)

Banned for being the only robot with emotions


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (May 11, 2011)

Banned for banning self


----------



## haflore (May 11, 2011)

Banned for ruining his joke.


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (May 11, 2011)

Banned for laughing so hard that tears fall into your big mouth.


----------



## ShakeBunny (May 11, 2011)

Banned for making fun of someone for both laughing and crying.

Not cool.


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (May 12, 2011)

Banned for your rude misconception of Post #36475
I'm a kind and loving spirit


----------



## ars25 (May 12, 2011)

banned because it's free and releases their true colors


----------



## ShakeBunny (May 12, 2011)

Banned, because my true colors are a rainbow.


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (May 12, 2011)

Banned for making less sense of #36475


----------



## ars25 (May 12, 2011)

banned for haveing a shiny sprite


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (May 12, 2011)

Banned for being against a shiny sprite


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (May 12, 2011)

Banned for banning self twice


----------



## KDH (May 12, 2011)

Banned because I am root and therefore capable of doing so.


----------



## ShakeBunny (May 12, 2011)

Banned because letters.


----------



## Anj (May 12, 2011)

Banned because of


----------



## AlanJohn (May 12, 2011)

banned for stealing my jokes


----------



## ShakeBunny (May 12, 2011)

Banned for not encrypting your jokes.


----------



## Sausage Head (May 12, 2011)

banned because he did; but he included the decrypter in the joke


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (May 12, 2011)

Banned for being the LXIX lord of Sausages.


----------



## haflore (May 12, 2011)

Banned for being a non-spammy newbie!


----------



## .Chris (May 12, 2011)

BANNED BEACAUSE YOUR ARGUMENT IS INVALID.


----------



## Hydreigon (May 12, 2011)

Banned because I own a horse.


----------



## ShakeBunny (May 12, 2011)

Banned for sake of banning!

Stickied again!


----------



## p1ngpong (May 12, 2011)

Banned for not giving me a pony ride!


----------



## Ikki (May 12, 2011)

Banned in the name of love.


----------



## ShakeBunny (May 12, 2011)

Banned for banning p1ngy before I had the chance to.

And p1ngy, banned for not asking for one!


----------



## p1ngpong (May 13, 2011)

Banned because I shouldn't have to ask, you should just bend over automatically when you see me.

(so I can jump on your back)


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (May 13, 2011)

Banned for thinking that a "pony" will come floating out of the clouds and whisk you away just by the sight oyou


----------



## Ikki (May 13, 2011)

Banned because the height limit fucked your siggy up.


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (May 13, 2011)

Banned because your panda avatar is not a Power Ranger


----------



## cwstjdenobs (May 13, 2011)

Banned because, to be honest, I'm a miserable cunt and I'm in that sort of mood.


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (May 13, 2011)

You are banned because of a reason I can neither think up nor remember. In this case, you'd probably be free to go, but I am a vengeful ruler that does not stand for such things as getting out of a punishment because I lack knowledge of the very incident you would have been banned for.


----------



## ShakeBunny (May 13, 2011)

Banned for too many words.


----------



## Shockwind (May 13, 2011)

Banned because your avatar is making me chuckle.


----------



## p1ngpong (May 13, 2011)

Banned because your avatar makes me chuck up.


----------



## Shockwind (May 13, 2011)

Banned because I dunno what your avatar is screaming at.


----------



## ShakeBunny (May 13, 2011)

Banned, because your avatar scares the fuck out of me.


----------



## Shockwind (May 13, 2011)

Banned because why would my avatar scare you?


----------



## p1ngpong (May 13, 2011)

Banned for making the horse bolt.


----------



## Shockwind (May 13, 2011)

Banned because I'm going to make a new ava and sig set, since I don't like my current ava and sig anymore... DX


----------



## Chhotu uttam (May 13, 2011)

banned because you are going to make new ava and sig set.


----------



## ShakeBunny (May 13, 2011)

Banned, because their av/sig combo won't be as awesome as mine, as it most likely won't contain ponies.


----------



## Shockwind (May 13, 2011)

Banned because I'm done making my new ava and sig set.


----------



## ShakeBunny (May 13, 2011)

Banned, because I was right.

No ponies.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (May 13, 2011)

Banned for replacing the cute girl avatar with that damn pony.


----------



## Shockwind (May 13, 2011)

penguindefender said:
			
		

> Banned, because I was right.
> 
> No ponies.


Banned because I don't like ponies.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (May 13, 2011)

Banned for skipping me.





Jackass.


----------



## Shockwind (May 13, 2011)

I've skipped you cuz I've already banned you, that's why.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (May 13, 2011)

So what? Do you have any idea how often I've banned certain people? 

(And at times it's actual banning)


----------



## Shockwind (May 13, 2011)

Of course I know that, Vulpes. 

Banned because I know that you're the one who banned okker, right?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (May 13, 2011)

Banned for putting a name to one of my Kill Stickers.


----------



## Shockwind (May 13, 2011)

Banned for copying the image at the other image website.


----------



## Chhotu uttam (May 13, 2011)

banned coz you all started banning each other without me.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




get banned


----------



## Shockwind (May 13, 2011)

Banned cuz it's no fun without you, buddy!


----------



## Chhotu uttam (May 13, 2011)

FiReFoX_7 said:
			
		

> Banned cuz it's no fun without you, buddy!


banned coz you are right,buddy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





and specially banned to our non-respected mod 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Vulpes

Banned coz giving such an awesome answer.
Vulpes Ab..........
check the last anwers.


----------



## Shockwind (May 13, 2011)

Banned cuz it's Vulpes, not Vuples. Let's give him a respect, shall we, since he's a moderator and older than us y'know?


----------



## Chhotu uttam (May 13, 2011)

FiReFoX_7 said:
			
		

> Banned cuz it's Vulpes, not Vuples. Let's give him a respect, shall we, since he's a moderator and older than us y'know?


banned coz you know the right spelling.
OK we will give him respect.........................take it.


----------



## Zorua (May 13, 2011)

FiReFoX_7 said:
			
		

> Banned because it's Vulpes, not Vuples. Let's give him respect, shall we, since he's a moderator and he's also older than us y'know?


Fix'd


----------



## Shockwind (May 13, 2011)

Banned because "cuz" and "because" are still the same.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (May 13, 2011)

Nah, screw vuples. He doesn't get any respect from me.


----------



## Chhotu uttam (May 13, 2011)

bad luck.it has been fixed.


----------



## Shockwind (May 13, 2011)

Banned for fixing it.


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (May 13, 2011)

Banned for residing in the Land of Departure


----------



## Shockwind (May 13, 2011)

Banned for having Jellicent as your avatar.


----------



## Chhotu uttam (May 13, 2011)

banned coz Vulpes is not here


----------



## Shockwind (May 13, 2011)

Banned cuz you're back and I'll be logging out in a few minutes, since it's already late here.


----------



## Chhotu uttam (May 13, 2011)

banned coz the time their is too late.
BTW come to my house,only 7.20 here.


----------



## Shockwind (May 13, 2011)

Banned cuz if only I had enough money, I'll go to India and find you there!


----------



## Chhotu uttam (May 13, 2011)

banned coz i too don't have money to travel to your house.


BTW lets hack Vulpes paypal account


----------



## Shockwind (May 13, 2011)

Try that and he'll... BAN YOU FOR REAL!

EDIT: One more thing... Banned cuz I'm gonna log out now.


----------



## Chhotu uttam (May 13, 2011)

banned coz you have not logged out yet.


----------



## Shockwind (May 13, 2011)

Banned cuz I'm searching something, and this time, I'm gonna log out now.


----------



## Chhotu uttam (May 13, 2011)

banned coz you are true.........you logged out.


----------



## Sausage Head (May 13, 2011)

banned because i am sausage head


----------



## ShakeBunny (May 13, 2011)

Banned, because your av tricked me.


----------



## Chhotu uttam (May 13, 2011)

banned coz i was too tricked.


----------



## The Catboy (May 13, 2011)

You are banned since I haven't banned anyone in quite some time


----------



## mad567 (May 13, 2011)

You are banned cause I hate Cats 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





...


----------



## Sausage Head (May 13, 2011)

banned because i hate you blue.


----------



## The Catboy (May 13, 2011)

mad567 said:
			
		

> You are banned cause I hate Cats
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I honestly do hate cats


----------



## p1ngpong (May 13, 2011)

Banned for self hate.


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (May 13, 2011)

Banned for not thinking of this:
Calō Vulpes Paypal khātē haika
--
Come on yaar, you live in Nagpur but don't type in Hindi/Punjabi!


----------



## SamAsh07 (May 13, 2011)

Banned for saying "yaar". Only English please.


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (May 14, 2011)

Banned because you probably don't know what that even means
--
It means "friend"

*Posts merged*

Banned because you probably don't know what that even means
--
It means "friend"


----------



## p1ngpong (May 14, 2011)

Banned for being no friend of mine.


----------



## ShakeBunny (May 14, 2011)

Banned, because now that your av moves, it REALLY scares the fuck out of me.


----------



## Zorua (May 14, 2011)

O hai


----------



## ShakeBunny (May 14, 2011)

Banned for not banning me when you had the chance.


----------



## Zorua (May 14, 2011)

Banned because now I have a second chance.


----------



## alphenor (May 14, 2011)

banned coz there's now someone who banned you you  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 'ed me


----------



## Zorua (May 14, 2011)

Banned because you banned me!


----------



## alphenor (May 14, 2011)

banned coz i'll be back to the temp later...

~Narayan


----------



## Zorua (May 14, 2011)

ARE YOU NARAYAN?! OMFG


----------



## alphenor (May 14, 2011)

you didn't ban me! hahahaha. my younger brother is using the laptop right now. i'm just borrowing some of his time. i'm i'm still doing some chores. later...

oh, the fortune cookie i just ate said "You need to ban a puppy today. If you do, something good will happen."


----------



## Zorua (May 14, 2011)

Banned for banning me as soon as you came back!


----------



## Narayan (May 14, 2011)

hey, i can ban again!!


----------



## Zorua (May 14, 2011)

Banned for being able to ban again!


----------



## SamAsh07 (May 14, 2011)

Banned for using emotes.



			
				helloworld12321 said:
			
		

> Banned because you probably don't know what that even means
> --
> It means "friend"


Banned because I knew what it meant.


----------



## Zorua (May 14, 2011)

Banned for having two babies in one post.


----------



## SamAsh07 (May 14, 2011)

Banned for having 2 Zoruas in one post


----------



## Narayan (May 14, 2011)

banned because who are you?


----------



## SamAsh07 (May 14, 2011)

Banned for not knowing me.


----------



## Narayan (May 14, 2011)

banned for not answering question...


----------



## SamAsh07 (May 14, 2011)

Banned because I'm what my name says.

Off-topic:- You an Indian living in Philippines?? Just a thought from name.


----------



## Narayan (May 14, 2011)

*sigh* i'm tired of banning people...
maybe i should derail the thread...

pure Filipino, my father was associated to ananda marga, and he was given the name narayan. and he gave me the name when i was born. i love my name, though in elementary, my name sometimes goes to the female list.


----------



## SamAsh07 (May 14, 2011)

Ah intriguing history 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Me likey, unbanned for cool story.


----------



## Zorua (May 14, 2011)

Banned for no reason whatsoever.
Are you Indian?


----------



## Shockwind (May 14, 2011)

Banned for because you don't have a reason on why you banned SamAsh07.


----------



## Sausage Head (May 14, 2011)

banned because i will not click you


----------



## Shockwind (May 14, 2011)

Banned for copying Vulpes Abnocto's avatar.


----------



## Sausage Head (May 14, 2011)

banned because that's not vulpes abnocto's avatar

its president nixon from futurama


----------



## haflore (May 14, 2011)

Banned for being a tricky dick.


----------



## Sausage Head (May 14, 2011)

banned for being a dick.


----------



## Zorua (May 14, 2011)

Banned for being what you are.


----------



## Shockwind (May 14, 2011)

Banned for being a Zorua.


----------



## haflore (May 15, 2011)

Banned for true keyblade mastership!


----------



## ShakeBunny (May 15, 2011)

Banned for making me question whether or not 'mastership' is a real word.


----------



## cwstjdenobs (May 15, 2011)

Banned for not knowing for definite it is.


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (May 15, 2011)

Banned for living somewhere I don't know AND having a hat that makes you look like a human mushroom


----------



## cwstjdenobs (May 15, 2011)

helloworld12321 said:
			
		

> *Banned for living somewhere I don't know* AND having a hat that makes you look like a human mushroom



Banned for looking like an American stereotype.

But really, a mushroom?


----------



## ShakeBunny (May 15, 2011)

Banned for hating on us Americans.

We're not ALL jackasses.... I swear.

... some of us are ponies!!!


----------



## cwstjdenobs (May 15, 2011)

Banned for not realising, either honestly or by design, that saying he's living up to the stereotype is not saying I think the stereotype is true.

EDIT: I bet by design. You Merkins are all the same.


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (May 15, 2011)

Banned for thinking I am a racial stereotype
--
NO WAY!!!
I AM NOT!!!


----------



## cwstjdenobs (May 15, 2011)

Banned because there was a simile there:-



			
				cwstjdenobs said:
			
		

> Banned for looking *like* an American stereotype.



Wasn't saying you where. And for thinking American is a race...


----------



## haflore (May 15, 2011)

Banned because I'm not incompetent enough to attack you.


----------



## cwstjdenobs (May 15, 2011)

Banned because I thought we where just having some fun, and you could have put it nicer than that.


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (May 15, 2011)

Banned for banning several people


----------



## ShakeBunny (May 15, 2011)

Banned, because I wanted to ban cwstjdenobs again, but you got in the way.


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (May 15, 2011)

Banned for thinking I'm serious 
derp


----------



## Narayan (May 15, 2011)

banned because your sig...zzz


----------



## cwstjdenobs (May 15, 2011)

Banned to give penguindefender another chance to miss banning me.


----------



## Narayan (May 15, 2011)

banned because she missed again.


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (May 15, 2011)

Banned for not having a title


----------



## Narayan (May 15, 2011)

i have a title. it's blank.


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (May 15, 2011)

Banned for not banning me


----------



## SamAsh07 (May 15, 2011)

Banned for being Pokemon freak, word.


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (May 15, 2011)

Banned for having 07 in your title when you joined in 09

Not cool


----------



## ShakeBunny (May 15, 2011)

Banned, because I popped and now I can't stop.


----------



## alphenor (May 16, 2011)

banned coz i disabled the pop-outs in my browser so that I can't see you pop-out...


----------



## ShakeBunny (May 16, 2011)

Banned, because I didn't think of that.


----------



## Narayan (May 16, 2011)

.banned if you can read this.


----------



## ShakeBunny (May 16, 2011)

Banned because period.


----------



## p1ngpong (May 16, 2011)

Its the time of the month that I ban you.


----------



## Narayan (May 16, 2011)

.banned if you can read this again.

oh, i got ninjaed....


----------



## ShakeBunny (May 16, 2011)

Banned because you did it again.
AND!
You got in the way of my banning p1ngpong!


----------



## Narayan (May 16, 2011)

banned because you didn't read it, did you?


----------



## haflore (May 16, 2011)

Banned because I ate some chocolate.


----------



## ShakeBunny (May 16, 2011)

Banned, because you didn't share.


----------



## alphenor (May 16, 2011)

banned coz it'll make you fat.


----------



## Narayan (May 16, 2011)

banned because eating chocolate once isn't enough to make you fat.


----------



## ShakeBunny (May 16, 2011)

Banned, because I didn't want the chocolate in the first place.

Ponies like hay.


----------



## Shockwind (May 16, 2011)

Banned for not liking chocolate.


----------



## p1ngpong (May 16, 2011)

Banned for chocolate love.


----------



## The Catboy (May 16, 2011)

You are banned because of derp herp and ferp!


----------



## cwstjdenobs (May 16, 2011)

Banned for having more than the three interests that define a cat.


----------



## alphenor (May 16, 2011)

banned for being malnourished. you should eat the chocolate


----------



## SamAsh07 (May 16, 2011)

Banned for giving unhealthy advise.


----------



## alphenor (May 16, 2011)

banned for knowing what is unhealthy even though you are a baby


----------



## haflore (May 16, 2011)

Banned for being on my computer!


----------



## SamAsh07 (May 16, 2011)

Banned for posting.

@alphenor - a cute baby at that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Banned for calling me "baby" though.


----------



## ShakeBunny (May 16, 2011)

Banned, because I don't think you're a baby.


----------



## alphenor (May 17, 2011)

banned coz he's definitely not a baby...unless he's a supergenius.


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (May 17, 2011)

Banned for having hints of bobble-head-ness


----------



## ShakeBunny (May 17, 2011)

Banned for using words that aren't words.


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (May 17, 2011)

Banned for messing up your sig and not showing the FRIENDSHIP IS MAGIC thing.

Not cool


----------



## ShakeBunny (May 17, 2011)

Banned, because it still works just fine.
It links to the first episode and everything.
WATCH IT!!!


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (May 17, 2011)

Banned because I did watch it


----------



## ShakeBunny (May 17, 2011)

Banned for not telling me what you think of it.


----------



## cwstjdenobs (May 17, 2011)

Banned because you won't like it when you hear it.


----------



## ShakeBunny (May 17, 2011)

Banned, because THAT'S FUCKING IMPOSSIBLE!!!


----------



## SamAsh07 (May 17, 2011)

Banned for forcing me to always ban you for being highly active at EoF


----------



## Narayan (May 17, 2011)

ban coz i like to do something that isn't normally allowed in some places.


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (May 17, 2011)

Banned @penguindefender
--
I thought that the graphics need to be tuned up.
GO HELP THEM!!!
--
Banned @Narayan
I don't know if you are related to Vishnu


----------



## Shockwind (May 17, 2011)

Banned for banning 2 users in one post.


----------



## Paarish (May 17, 2011)

banned cos I'm not feeling well


----------



## Shockwind (May 17, 2011)

Banned cuz I hope you get well soon.


----------



## ShakeBunny (May 17, 2011)

Banned, because me too.


----------



## haflore (May 17, 2011)

Banned because rum helps in most cases.


----------



## ShakeBunny (May 17, 2011)

Banned, because rum ALWAYS helps!


----------



## haflore (May 17, 2011)

Banned because


----------



## Narayan (May 17, 2011)

Anyone knows how to properly kiss? Teach me...
@above banned for not finishing.


----------



## haflore (May 17, 2011)

Banned because i did finish, check the acronym.


----------



## Narayan (May 17, 2011)

banned because you read it, and i didn't get what you mean...


----------



## The Catboy (May 17, 2011)

Banned because of this


----------



## Narayan (May 17, 2011)

banned because i just spilled it. damn it's all over me. need to wipe it.


----------



## SamAsh07 (May 17, 2011)

Banned for being clumsy.


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (May 17, 2011)

Banned for not having any knees at all


----------



## Narayan (May 17, 2011)

banned for being a new comer. do you happen to know who i am?


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (May 17, 2011)

Banned because IDK who you are, and also for wearing TOO much _jewelry_


----------



## Narayan (May 17, 2011)

helloworld12321 said:
			
		

> Banned because IDK who you are, and also for wearing TOO much _jewelry_


_jewelry_? where? i don't have any?


----------



## SamAsh07 (May 17, 2011)

Banned cuz I have the cutest signature pic in the temp. Word.


----------



## Narayan (May 17, 2011)

what???


----------



## SamAsh07 (May 17, 2011)

Banned


----------



## Narayan (May 17, 2011)

temp is not for 3 yr olds and below. by the powers costy gave me, i ban you.


----------



## ShakeBunny (May 17, 2011)

Banned, because mine is at least 20% cuter.

Human spawn is repulsive.


----------



## Narayan (May 17, 2011)

did i ninja you?

banned because you're too...imaginary.


----------



## ShakeBunny (May 17, 2011)

Banned because you did ninja me. Also for calling me imaginary.


----------



## Narayan (May 17, 2011)

hmm... i'll ban because i'm not in a good mood.

the person below me will be banned also if he/she doesn't give me something i like.


----------



## ShakeBunny (May 17, 2011)

Banned, because you can't ban the person below you.

But... just in case.... have some cookies.


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (May 17, 2011)

Banned because you are a pony


----------



## Narayan (May 17, 2011)

of course i can ban you, as long as i post below you. but you gave me a cookie so i won't ban you, you'll get a suspension. cookiez is  not enough.

nooooo i got ninjaed. hmmpf because of dat i'll ban you.


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (May 17, 2011)




----------



## Narayan (May 18, 2011)

ahhh, i hate you. you'll get another ban!!!


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (May 18, 2011)

Banned for banning so many people

Honestly, you've really made your point


----------



## Narayan (May 18, 2011)

hmmm.... i'm confused? what was my point?


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (May 18, 2011)

_MY_ point right now is to stop posting for a while and take a break
Literally


----------



## ShakeBunny (May 18, 2011)

The both of you are banned for not banning one another.


----------



## Narayan (May 18, 2011)

but this is my only free time where i can post in the temp so much. hmm.. okay. i'll stay away for now. be back later. bye2x. answer my question about Cryer's Cross though.


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (May 18, 2011)

@penguindefender
I ban you for having more posts than me


----------



## Narayan (May 18, 2011)

helloworld12321 said:
			
		

> @penguindefender
> I ban you for having more posts than me


spam post. you'll get them eventually.


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (May 18, 2011)

Oh sheeeaah
I'm going to be in some hot water in the summer!


----------



## ShakeBunny (May 18, 2011)

Banned, because if they counted EoF posts... I would have over 9000.


----------



## haflore (May 18, 2011)

Banned for having 211 posts and having joined on 03/*21/11*! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Edit: banned for ninja.


----------



## ShakeBunny (May 18, 2011)

Banned, because I'm not a ninja.

I'm a pony.


----------



## Narayan (May 18, 2011)

banned for being a pony. it's a crime now.


----------



## ShakeBunny (May 18, 2011)

Banned, because even if it were a crime, you wouldn't be able to arrest me.


----------



## Narayan (May 18, 2011)

why would i arrest you? i have underlings to do that for me.


----------



## ShakeBunny (May 18, 2011)

Banned, because underlings are a joke.


----------



## haflore (May 18, 2011)

Banned because I agree. Crows are the way to go.


----------



## SamAsh07 (May 18, 2011)

Banned for only posting a EoF


----------



## SamAsh07 (May 18, 2011)

Banned for banning people for only posting at EoF


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (May 18, 2011)

Banned because I've banned you about 3 times


----------



## Zorua (May 18, 2011)

Banned because you can't have sex yet.


----------



## SamAsh07 (May 18, 2011)

Banned cuz I just had sex...in a virtual game


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (May 18, 2011)

Banned for being disgusting


----------



## SamAsh07 (May 18, 2011)

Banned for not being disgusting.


----------



## Narayan (May 18, 2011)

nyan ban!


----------



## Shockwind (May 18, 2011)

Banned for banning SamAsh07 with the word "nyan".


----------



## haflore (May 18, 2011)

Banned for banning someone who made a nyan based ban!


----------



## cwstjdenobs (May 18, 2011)

Banned because the local gang of crows are making me laugh my bollocks off.


----------



## The Catboy (May 18, 2011)

You're banned for for being terrified by crows


----------



## SamAsh07 (May 18, 2011)

Banned for stuttering...."for for"??


----------



## haflore (May 18, 2011)

Banned for criticizing people with real speech issues.


----------



## cwstjdenobs (May 18, 2011)

Edit: Banned because you ninja'd me.



			
				A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> You're banned for for being terrified by crows



I'm not scared. They where up to no good and I was finding it really amusing.


----------



## haflore (May 18, 2011)

Banned because I'll supreme your excellence!
...


----------



## SamAsh07 (May 18, 2011)

Banned for being unsure. (emote says all)


----------



## ShakeBunny (May 18, 2011)

Banned for preying on those who are not confident.


----------



## SamAsh07 (May 18, 2011)

Banned for linking your signature to a babies show.


----------



## haflore (May 18, 2011)

Banned for not doing so, despite the fact that your sig _is_ a baby!


----------



## Sausage Head (May 18, 2011)

banned because ∅.∅


----------



## SamAsh07 (May 18, 2011)

Banned because -.-


----------



## alphenor (May 18, 2011)

banned coz


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (May 18, 2011)

Banned because I don't see you on my PC Desktop!


----------



## Sausage Head (May 18, 2011)

banned moustache reason


----------



## alphenor (May 18, 2011)

banned coz yer ava's downgraded...it doesn't blink anymore (yay!)


----------



## Sausage Head (May 18, 2011)

banned because you are easily 'trolled'


----------



## SamAsh07 (May 18, 2011)

Banned for having a sausage shaped head.


----------



## haflore (May 18, 2011)

Banned for changing that love to adoration.


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (May 18, 2011)

Banned for not having a mask


----------



## haflore (May 18, 2011)

Banned for not getting it.


----------



## SamAsh07 (May 18, 2011)

Banned for remembering what my previous title was


----------



## haflore (May 19, 2011)

Baned because I think everyone reembers that one.


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (May 19, 2011)

Banned because I didn't know SamAsh had an old title


----------



## ShakeBunny (May 19, 2011)

I'm going to not ban you, but I'm ULTRA-BANNING SamAsh, for saying My Little Pony is a 'Babies' show.


----------



## SamAsh07 (May 19, 2011)

Banned because I haz the right to ban Ponies


----------



## SamAsh07 (May 19, 2011)

Banned anyone above this post.

Reason: Inactive


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (May 19, 2011)

Banned because you can't stay quiet
--
MY LITTLE PONY IS NOT A BABY SHOW.


----------



## SamAsh07 (May 19, 2011)

Banned because it's true I can't stay quiet, I like to TALK TALK TALK TALK TALK AND TALK


----------



## haflore (May 19, 2011)

Banned for baby talk.


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (May 19, 2011)

Banned for putting a


----------



## Hydreigon (May 19, 2011)

Banned for great justice!


----------



## haflore (May 19, 2011)

Banned for using a ban that used to be in my sig!


----------



## SamAsh07 (May 19, 2011)

Banned for no teeth (Emote)


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (May 19, 2011)

Banned because you will never be a trademark


----------



## ShakeBunny (May 19, 2011)

Banned, because your new av gives me a headache.


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (May 19, 2011)

Banned because it could've been faster


----------



## Hydreigon (May 19, 2011)

Banned because I, too, have a headache.


----------



## ShakeBunny (May 20, 2011)

Banned for agreeing with me.

But for realz... please change that av...


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (May 20, 2011)

Ok... if you _feel_ that way!
I am sad


----------



## Shockwind (May 20, 2011)

Banned for having a new avatar. (Honestly, your previous ava's better than the new one. IMO okay? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## DarkShinigami (May 20, 2011)

banned cause your sig and ava are raikou and is awesome for that


----------



## wasim (May 20, 2011)

banned for mentioning others sig and ava


----------



## DarkShinigami (May 20, 2011)

banned cause i felt like it


----------



## Shockwind (May 20, 2011)

Banned cuz thanks man!


----------



## LunaWofl (May 20, 2011)

Banned because you are eh pretty cool guy, eh sig and avitars Raikou and doesent afraid of NOTHING


----------



## Chhotu uttam (May 20, 2011)

banned coz ummm.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 banned.


----------



## Shockwind (May 20, 2011)

Banned cuz I made that ava and sig.


----------



## Chhotu uttam (May 20, 2011)

banned coz you made the ava and sig.


----------



## Shockwind (May 20, 2011)

Banned cuz my new ava and sig's pretty cool. (IMO, okay? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Chhotu uttam (May 20, 2011)

banned coz its Raikou.


----------



## LunaWofl (May 20, 2011)

Banned for moogle


----------



## Chhotu uttam (May 20, 2011)

banned for you


----------



## LunaWofl (May 20, 2011)

banned for no u


----------



## Chhotu uttam (May 20, 2011)

banned for yes u.


----------



## LunaWofl (May 20, 2011)

Banned for not being able to spell "you" properly


----------



## Shockwind (May 20, 2011)

Banned cuz you don't have a reason on why you banned FrozenIndignation. Oh, and the user who's gonna ban me next is now banned for banning me. (In the future. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## SamAsh07 (May 20, 2011)

*Get's Anti-Ban Shield On, Takes Guard* Banned for trying to ban the person below you.


----------



## LunaWofl (May 20, 2011)

Banned for trying to use an anti-ban sheild


----------



## Narayan (May 20, 2011)

okay i haven't been banning anyone lately, so there. you're banned.


----------



## SamAsh07 (May 20, 2011)

Banned for not banning anyone, now if you ban me you get auto-banned because I iz HaXXoRz


----------



## Chhotu uttam (May 20, 2011)

*takes out banning laser gun and shoots*there you go,get banned.


----------



## Narayan (May 20, 2011)

*waits for target to be busy and put a "You are Banned!" tag behind him*


----------



## Chhotu uttam (May 20, 2011)

*the man used too much glue and it was stucked in his hands*banned


----------



## Narayan (May 20, 2011)

*so the man's hand is stuck behind the target's back.*


----------



## Chhotu uttam (May 20, 2011)

banned


----------



## wasim (May 20, 2011)

Banned for throwing a PS3


----------



## Narayan (May 20, 2011)

you can't hate all you want but, the hand will stay.

anyway, since you're angry you are not allowed to post, you must be banned.

EDIT: damn you wasim, you got in the way!! you'll pay the consequences, now get BANNED!!


----------



## SamAsh07 (May 20, 2011)

Banned for not banning anyone and talking about some glue and message. .-.


----------



## Narayan (May 20, 2011)

banned for noticing that.


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (May 20, 2011)

Banned for liking a coward


----------



## LunaWofl (May 20, 2011)

Banned for making me want to get some pringles >_


----------



## Narayan (May 20, 2011)

banned for wanting pringles. 



			
				helloworld12321 said:
			
		

> Banned for liking a coward


i find her cowardice cute.


----------



## cwstjdenobs (May 20, 2011)

Banned because your recent sex change now means your a lesbian for liking her, and while I'm all for there being more gay men about, lesbianism is wrong. Except for in porn


----------



## Narayan (May 20, 2011)

banned because all human have the right to express their own opinions.


----------



## LunaWofl (May 20, 2011)

Edit: Banned for ninjaing me >_


----------



## cwstjdenobs (May 20, 2011)

Banned because the pair of you didn't seem to get the joke.


----------



## LunaWofl (May 20, 2011)

Banned for not realizing lesbianism is serious buisness

Edit: I got the joke alright, but you crossed the line.


----------



## cwstjdenobs (May 20, 2011)

Banned because that still doesn't mean, from my personal perspective, that the world wouldn't be a better place with a lot more gay men and a lot less gay women.


----------



## Narayan (May 20, 2011)

hmm.... banned because i didn't get what you mean... 

oh, and what i'm doing is just pretending. like in mmos.


----------



## Shockwind (May 20, 2011)

Banned for pretending to be a girl.


----------



## Narayan (May 20, 2011)

banned for uhhh....


----------



## Shockwind (May 20, 2011)

Banned for not having a reason on why you banned me.


----------



## Narayan (May 20, 2011)

banned because i did have a reason. i just forgot what it is.


----------



## Shockwind (May 20, 2011)

Banned for forgetting the reason on why you banned me.


----------



## wasim (May 20, 2011)

banned for being here on GBAtemp


----------



## Shockwind (May 20, 2011)

Banned for also being here in the 'Temp.


----------



## LunaWofl (May 20, 2011)

Banned for not being original


----------



## haflore (May 20, 2011)

Banned for being so original.


----------



## cwstjdenobs (May 20, 2011)

Banned for werthers original.


----------



## Narayan (May 20, 2011)

banned because you ninjaed me


----------



## haflore (May 20, 2011)

Banned for getting ninja'd by him!


----------



## Shockwind (May 20, 2011)

Banned for not being ninja'd.


----------



## LunaWofl (May 20, 2011)

Banned for not doing the chicken dance.


----------



## Narayan (May 20, 2011)

rulebreaker on board.


----------



## Chhotu uttam (May 20, 2011)

rulebreaker on boad. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 get banned


----------



## haflore (May 20, 2011)

Banned for never catching that damn bird!!!


----------



## Narayan (May 20, 2011)

ah, i'll say here in this spot and ban the person above me.


----------



## Deleted User (May 20, 2011)

bnAED


----------



## Sausage Head (May 20, 2011)

banned for great *no*stice


----------



## SamAsh07 (May 20, 2011)

Banned cuz your flag says Netherlands instead of Holland.


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (May 20, 2011)

Banned because my life is ruined


----------



## Narayan (May 20, 2011)

banned because i did something.... something evil.


----------



## Hydreigon (May 20, 2011)

Banned because I did something...something good.


----------



## Narayan (May 21, 2011)

banned because what kind of good? like...feels so good??


----------



## Paarish (May 21, 2011)

banned cos I just did something naughty


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (May 21, 2011)

Banned because there should be moderators watching this post


----------



## Mondegreen (May 21, 2011)

Banned because everybody knows that Doritos are totally better than Pringles.


----------



## Shockwind (May 21, 2011)

Banned cuz I like Pringles better than Doritos.


----------



## Narayan (May 21, 2011)

banned because i don't eat those...


----------



## Shockwind (May 21, 2011)

Banned because I don't think that the world is gonna end today.


----------



## Narayan (May 21, 2011)

banned because it will end today... the rumors that the world will end today.


----------



## Shockwind (May 21, 2011)

Banned cuz I don't believe in the whole 'The World Will End This Saturday' thingy.


----------



## LunaWofl (May 21, 2011)

Banned for not being gullible


----------



## Mondegreen (May 21, 2011)

Banned for having being an irresponsible bike owner and letting a tree steal it.


----------



## Chhotu uttam (May 21, 2011)

so guess whta BAnned


----------



## LunaWofl (May 21, 2011)

Banned for not spelling "what" correctly.


----------



## Mondegreen (May 21, 2011)

Bnaeded fro beein a splellng nazzi


----------



## LunaWofl (May 21, 2011)

Banned for having a 3DS in your sig.


----------



## Mondegreen (May 21, 2011)

Banned for not having a 3DS in your sig. Those things are gonna be seriously awesome when proper games come out.


----------



## LunaWofl (May 21, 2011)

Banned for making me agree with what you said.


----------



## Mondegreen (May 21, 2011)

Banned for being such a sheep. Don't let me sway your opinion!


----------



## Chhotu uttam (May 21, 2011)

so am i here then


















B
A
N
N
E
D
:
y
a
y
:


----------



## Mondegreen (May 21, 2011)

Banned for using all caps


----------



## Narayan (May 21, 2011)

banned for believing in time travel.


----------



## Chhotu uttam (May 21, 2011)

B
A
N
N
E
D

C
O
Z

I
T
'S

N
O
B
I
T
A


----------



## LunaWofl (May 21, 2011)

B
A
N
N
E
D

F
O
R

B
A
N
N
I
N
G

S
O
M
E
O
N
E

I
N

A
N

A
N
N
O
Y
I
N
G

W
A
Y


----------



## Narayan (May 21, 2011)

really now banning people in an annoying way? i'll give you a cookie which contains ban-poision.


----------



## Mondegreen (May 21, 2011)

Banned for starting sentences with lowercase letters.


----------



## Shockwind (May 21, 2011)

Banned for being in the group of Newcomers.


----------



## Narayan (May 21, 2011)

arrrgh!!!!


----------



## The Catboy (May 21, 2011)

Banned with rainbow text


----------



## LunaWofl (May 21, 2011)

Banned for having rainbow text


----------



## Shockwind (May 21, 2011)

Banned for not banning Catboy in a "Catboy" text.


----------



## SamAsh07 (May 21, 2011)

Banned because the Rapture hasn't occurred yet...so much for prediction .-. lolololol


----------



## Mondegreen (May 21, 2011)

Banned for banning FiReFoX_7 for something he had no say in...


----------



## SamAsh07 (May 21, 2011)

Objection!!! You are Banned.


----------



## Shockwind (May 21, 2011)

Banned for believing in the whole "World Will End Today".


----------



## SamAsh07 (May 21, 2011)

Banned for not believing these lulzy stories.


----------



## cwstjdenobs (May 21, 2011)

Banned for being a Pakistani in Bahrain.

(Whoo oo, I'm an alien...)


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (May 21, 2011)

Banned because I end up banning the same people all the time
--
Not very fun


----------



## Paarish (May 21, 2011)

banned for annoying animated gif


----------



## Sausage Head (May 21, 2011)

banned because i agree


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (May 21, 2011)

Banned for also having an animated avatar


----------



## Sausage Head (May 21, 2011)

banned because its not as annoying as yours


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (May 21, 2011)

Banned because I always thought those pink things were hands


----------



## Hydreigon (May 21, 2011)

Banned because I went blind from seeing your avatar.

Seriously. Change it!!!


----------



## haflore (May 21, 2011)

Banned because today is a good day! ^__^


----------



## SamAsh07 (May 22, 2011)

Banned for ^__^


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (May 22, 2011)

Banned because I finally changed my avatar


----------



## cwstjdenobs (May 22, 2011)

Banned because green on black is so Takei


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (May 22, 2011)

Banned because everyone has something against every avatar I have
---
Thanks a lot, cwstjdenobs!


----------



## cwstjdenobs (May 22, 2011)

Banned because my obvious Suluphobia should make you feel better.

 I'm going to kill this meme before it starts. It's way too cool to deserve that fate.


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (May 22, 2011)

Banned because it doesn't


----------



## Chhotu uttam (May 22, 2011)

This post has been removed by a moderator.
_Reason: I am here get so banned_


----------



## ShakeBunny (May 22, 2011)

Banned, because I have a bangover.


----------



## cwstjdenobs (May 22, 2011)

Banned because hangovers are for the weak.


----------



## trumpet-205 (May 22, 2011)

cwstjdenobs said:
			
		

> Banned because hangovers are for the weak.


Banned because I'm back.


----------



## ShakeBunny (May 22, 2011)

cwstjdenobs said:
			
		

> Banned because hangovers are for the weak.



Banned, because I didn't say hangover; I said bangover.

It's what you get when you mosh too hard at a concert.


----------



## Hydreigon (May 22, 2011)

Banned because Rainbow Dash is insulting me. ._.


----------



## Narayan (May 22, 2011)

banned because why do i need a reason to ban?


----------



## trumpet-205 (May 22, 2011)

Banned because you all are ignoring me.


----------



## haflore (May 22, 2011)

Banned for being ignored.


----------



## Narayan (May 22, 2011)

banned for cool new ava


----------



## Shockwind (May 22, 2011)

Banned for having a new signature.


----------



## Narayan (May 22, 2011)

banned because you're a raikou browsing in yourself


----------



## Shockwind (May 22, 2011)

Banned for not having an avatar and a member title.


----------



## Narayan (May 22, 2011)

banned for having an avatar and a member title..

EDIT: i like the pink-orange-pink-orange-pink uhh..what's the word?


----------



## Shockwind (May 22, 2011)

Banned for forgetting the word.


----------



## LunaWofl (May 22, 2011)

Banned for banning someone who isn't perfect...


----------



## Shockwind (May 22, 2011)

Banned for viewing my profile last May 20.


----------



## ChaosZero816 (May 22, 2011)

banned for posting before me


----------



## LunaWofl (May 22, 2011)

Banned for ninja-ing me >_


----------



## ChaosZero816 (May 22, 2011)

banned for being ninja-d


----------



## Shockwind (May 22, 2011)

Banned cuz I've been ninja'd.


----------



## LunaWofl (May 22, 2011)

Banned for being ninja'd


----------



## ChaosZero816 (May 22, 2011)

banned for saying someone was ninja-d


----------



## LunaWofl (May 22, 2011)

Banned for having "ninja-d" in a sentence


----------



## Shockwind (May 22, 2011)

Banned cuz you also have "ninja-d" in your sentence.


----------



## LunaWofl (May 22, 2011)

Banned because now you also have "ninja-d" in your sentence.


----------



## Mondegreen (May 22, 2011)

Banned because you have that word---> "ninja-d"
in your sentence. It's not in mine.


----------



## LunaWofl (May 22, 2011)

Banned for not having the following in a sentence: "ninja-d"


----------



## Chhotu uttam (May 22, 2011)

This post has been removed by a FiReFoX_7.
Reason: get banned


----------



## SamAsh07 (May 22, 2011)

Banned for lulz


----------



## Narayan (May 22, 2011)

banned because i enjoyed this page. so much ninja stuff... hehehe


----------



## Shockwind (May 22, 2011)

This post has been removed by Chottu uttam
_Reason: Banned for banning me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_


----------



## Narayan (May 22, 2011)

;kgh;WGHE; Lshr/qLQHF'GSIHF'Ofgsaf


----------



## Shockwind (May 22, 2011)

Banned for posting an useless text.


----------



## SamAsh07 (May 22, 2011)

Banned for


----------



## Shockwind (May 22, 2011)

Banned for not completing your text.


----------



## Mondegreen (May 22, 2011)

Not banned. What the hell.


----------



## LunaWofl (May 22, 2011)

Banned for stalking my profile


----------



## ChaosZero816 (May 22, 2011)

Banned for being stalked.


----------



## Narayan (May 22, 2011)

banned for.... uhhmm... alaksahflag


----------



## ChaosZero816 (May 22, 2011)

banned for saying gibberish!!!


----------



## Narayan (May 22, 2011)

banned because you fail to undersssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss
sssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss
ssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## LunaWofl (May 22, 2011)

Banned for having too many "s"'s


----------



## Shockwind (May 22, 2011)

Banned for being a snake. (Oh, lolz! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## LunaWofl (May 22, 2011)

Banned for snake? SNAKE?! SNAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAKE!!!


----------



## Mondegreen (May 22, 2011)

Banned cause you looked at my profile too... STALKER!


----------



## Sausage Head (May 22, 2011)

banned for TAKEIBREAKER!


----------



## Narayan (May 22, 2011)

banned for being a sausage-head.


----------



## Mondegreen (May 22, 2011)

Banned fo not even hazzing a picture.


----------



## LunaWofl (May 22, 2011)

Banned because your avatar clearly shows that even lawyers get head lice.


----------



## Shockwind (May 22, 2011)

Banned for having a spectacles and a fake mustache in you ava.


----------



## LunaWofl (May 22, 2011)

Banned for suggesting the mustache is fake, my, whomever are you mistaking me with?


----------



## Dter ic (May 22, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> Banned for suggesting the mustache is fake, my, whomever are you mistaking me with?



banned because of PONIES


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (May 22, 2011)

Banned because of SNIVY


----------



## Narayan (May 22, 2011)

banned because you changed your ava again


----------



## LunaWofl (May 22, 2011)

Banned for having a character in your sig that makes me want to play "Tales of Symphonia" again.


----------



## ShakeBunny (May 22, 2011)

Banned, because I never did play that game.


----------



## Narayan (May 22, 2011)

banned because i have a question. how did gasai yuno remind you of tales of symphonia, didn't play it but read the manga.


----------



## LunaWofl (May 22, 2011)

Banned because she reminds me of Presea who has both pink hair, and uses an axe


----------



## Ikki (May 22, 2011)

Banned because the rice I'm eating is delicious.


----------



## Narayan (May 22, 2011)

banned because i think i'm thinking something that i thought about before.


----------



## LunaWofl (May 22, 2011)

banned for over thinking


----------



## Narayan (May 22, 2011)

banned for being an advanced member


----------



## LunaWofl (May 22, 2011)

Banned for having >500 posts, and thus, able to change that.


----------



## Narayan (May 22, 2011)

banned because i didn't change it. it disappeared.


----------



## LunaWofl (May 22, 2011)

Banned because I never said you changed it, just that you were capable of doing so.


----------



## Narayan (May 22, 2011)

banned because i see, my mistake. what would you want to ask as a favor?


----------



## LunaWofl (May 22, 2011)

Banned because where did that question come from :/


----------



## Narayan (May 22, 2011)

banned because from my mouth?


----------



## LunaWofl (May 22, 2011)

Banned because EWWWWWWWW


----------



## Narayan (May 22, 2011)

banned becuase how else would you speak??? do you use your feet to speak?


----------



## LunaWofl (May 22, 2011)

Banned for suggesting that feet can speak


----------



## SamAsh07 (May 22, 2011)

Banned for not stalking.


----------



## Dter ic (May 22, 2011)

SamAsh07 said:
			
		

> Banned for not stalking.



banned because this isn't neverland and your baby should be a toddler or i'll nomnomnom your baby


----------



## Hydreigon (May 22, 2011)

Banned because you're going to eat a baby!


----------



## Dter ic (May 22, 2011)

Hydreigon said:
			
		

> Banned because you're going to eat a baby!



banned because you took it too literally, i'll send snivy to nomnom the baby


----------



## LunaWofl (May 22, 2011)

Banned for PONY VENGEANCE!!! J/k, im gonna love and tolerate the SHIT outta you... your still banned tho.


----------



## ShakeBunny (May 22, 2011)

Banned, because I too, am obligated to love and tolerate the SHIT out of others.

*brofist*

Bronies for life.


----------



## SamAsh07 (May 22, 2011)

Banned for changing sig.


----------



## Hydreigon (May 22, 2011)

You have been banned for no apparent reason. Have a nice day!


----------



## SamAsh07 (May 22, 2011)

Banned because being banned doesn't help in 'having a nice day'


----------



## ShakeBunny (May 23, 2011)

Banned for not changing sig. Human babies are disgusting.


----------



## The Catboy (May 23, 2011)

Banned for using a pony as a gun!


----------



## ShakeBunny (May 23, 2011)

Banned, because Applejack /is/ a gun.


----------



## The Catboy (May 23, 2011)

You are banned from breakfast then!


----------



## Chhotu uttam (May 23, 2011)

banned for chcolates.


----------



## Narayan (May 23, 2011)

banned for sylvester


----------



## ShakeBunny (May 23, 2011)

Banned for two scoops of raisins.


----------



## Hydreigon (May 23, 2011)

Banned because you can't catch your tail, no matter how hard you try.


----------



## Shockwind (May 23, 2011)

Banned for not having a signature.


----------



## ShakeBunny (May 23, 2011)

Banned for using the same image as your av and sig.


----------



## ChaosZero816 (May 23, 2011)

banned cause I said so.


----------



## Chhotu uttam (May 23, 2011)

banned coz you said so,


----------



## Hydreigon (May 23, 2011)

Banned because he said so.


----------



## Chhotu uttam (May 23, 2011)

banned coz you repeated so


----------



## Shockwind (May 23, 2011)

Banned cuz I'm not repeating on what you said.


----------



## LunaWofl (May 23, 2011)

Banned for not repeating what was said.


----------



## Chhotu uttam (May 23, 2011)

Banned coz *cough*


----------



## LunaWofl (May 23, 2011)

Banned because you should check out that cough you have going on. :/


----------



## Shockwind (May 23, 2011)

Banned cuz I coughed earlier.


----------



## The Catboy (May 23, 2011)

Banned for making things yourself!


----------



## LunaWofl (May 23, 2011)

Banned for... nyan ... err.. having the nyan nyan >_


----------



## The Catboy (May 23, 2011)

NYAN NYAN NYAN NYAN!
(translation; Banned for NYAN!)


----------



## Narayan (May 23, 2011)

banned for nyan!


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (May 23, 2011)

Banned for having someone in your sig that I don't know


----------



## Narayan (May 23, 2011)

banned for not knowing her.


----------



## ShakeBunny (May 24, 2011)

Banned because she's pretty.


----------



## Narayan (May 24, 2011)

banned because i don't want this.


----------



## ShakeBunny (May 24, 2011)

Banned, because I sure as hell do.


----------



## Narayan (May 24, 2011)

banned because no you won't.


----------



## ShakeBunny (May 24, 2011)

Banned for elaborating.


----------



## Narayan (May 24, 2011)

obligatory ban


----------



## ChaosZero816 (May 24, 2011)

banned for banning someone.


----------



## Chhotu uttam (May 24, 2011)

you to banned someone so banned


----------



## Mondegreen (May 24, 2011)

So did you so banned


----------



## ChaosZero816 (May 24, 2011)

thou are also banned


----------



## Paarish (May 24, 2011)

banned art thou


----------



## Narayan (May 24, 2011)

banned because i have no 3ds


----------



## Chhotu uttam (May 24, 2011)

banned coz you had a 3ds.


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (May 24, 2011)

Banned for posting 325 posts


----------



## haflore (May 24, 2011)

Banned for being jealous.


----------



## Shockwind (May 24, 2011)

Banned for having a higher posts than mine.


----------



## haflore (May 24, 2011)

Banned for joining almost exactly a year after me.


----------



## ShakeBunny (May 24, 2011)

Banned.

I'm too groggy to come up with a good reason.


----------



## Sausage Head (May 24, 2011)

banned for zero justice


----------



## SamAsh07 (May 24, 2011)

Banned for having fewer posts than me.


----------



## Sausage Head (May 24, 2011)

banned for having a baby's e-peen


----------



## ShakeBunny (May 24, 2011)

Banned, because I have a hard time understanding most of what you say.


----------



## Sausage Head (May 24, 2011)

banned because the no and very yes


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (May 24, 2011)

Banned for not resembling a sausage that much


----------



## Sausage Head (May 24, 2011)

banned for hatemail


----------



## ShakeBunny (May 24, 2011)

Banned for hate.


----------



## Sausage Head (May 24, 2011)

banned for magic


----------



## SamAsh07 (May 24, 2011)

Banned for mentioning Magic. Go hogwarts fool.


----------



## Hydreigon (May 24, 2011)

Banned because ;O;


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (May 24, 2011)

Banned for joining two days before my birthday
--
Why couldn't you even join _on_ my birthday?


----------



## Hydreigon (May 24, 2011)

Banned because I didn't know when your birthday was when I joined.


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (May 24, 2011)

Banned because I got a new signature designed by yours truly
---
How do you like it?


----------



## Hydreigon (May 24, 2011)

Banned because it has a sad face in it.


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (May 24, 2011)

Banned because it means ghost.
---
Jellicent is obviously a water pokemon, but not obviously a ghost pokemon


----------



## SamAsh07 (May 24, 2011)

Banned because I love you


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (May 24, 2011)

Banned because I don't understand post #36995


----------



## ShakeBunny (May 24, 2011)

Banned because I like your new sig.


----------



## SamAsh07 (May 24, 2011)

Banned because I love penguins and hate ponies


----------



## Hydreigon (May 24, 2011)

Banned cuz you hate ponies!


----------



## SamAsh07 (May 24, 2011)

Banned for banning me for hating ponies.


----------



## Hydreigon (May 25, 2011)

Banned because you banned me for banning you.


----------



## ShakeBunny (May 25, 2011)

Banned, because everypony should FUCKING LOVE PONIES!!!


----------



## SamAsh07 (May 25, 2011)

Banned for changing Avatar.


----------



## ShakeBunny (May 25, 2011)

Banned for not changing avatar.


----------



## SamAsh07 (May 25, 2011)

Banned because I have 1337 posts


----------



## Hydreigon (May 25, 2011)

Banned cuz you are too 1337.


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (May 25, 2011)

penguindefender said:
			
		

> Banned because I like your new sig.


NOT banned because I thank you
--- 
Banned for being born in the '27s
Look closely at your posts, too


----------



## Hydreigon (May 25, 2011)

Banned because someone set up us the bomb.


----------



## Narayan (May 25, 2011)

banned for 28 posts.


Spoiler



HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Chhotu uttam (May 25, 2011)

banned for 1190 posts.


----------



## Shockwind (May 25, 2011)

Banned for being a GBAtemp fan.


----------



## Chhotu uttam (May 25, 2011)

banned for being lurking raikou


----------



## Shockwind (May 25, 2011)

Banned for being a Sylvester.


----------



## Narayan (May 25, 2011)

banned for raikou


----------



## alex_0706 (May 25, 2011)

banned because you have no personal picture (for my view)


----------



## Narayan (May 25, 2011)

banned because i have a personal picture. its blank.


----------



## ShakeBunny (May 25, 2011)

Banned for having a blank personal picture.


----------



## Sausage Head (May 25, 2011)

banned because its called an avatar


----------



## haflore (May 25, 2011)

Banned because you have an animated one.


----------



## Narayan (May 25, 2011)

banned because of raika.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 25, 2011)

Banned because I don't know who the hell you are!


----------



## AlanJohn (May 25, 2011)

Banned for being a troll mod.


----------



## Narayan (May 25, 2011)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Banned because I don't know who the hell you are!


Dave...




Ban...

thanks AJ. no ban for you.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 25, 2011)

Banned because that picture is of no help, I still don't know who you are! lol


----------



## AlanJohn (May 25, 2011)

Banned because you made Narayan cry!


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 25, 2011)

Banned because I did no such thing!


----------



## AlanJohn (May 25, 2011)




----------



## Narayan (May 25, 2011)

Dave,
ah perhaps... no nevermind. of course those who in the backstage, blocked by the background, won't see the stars of the show.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 25, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> Dave,
> ah perhaps... no nevermind. of course those who in the backstage, blocked by the background, won't see the stars of the show.



Banned for not getting closer to the stage so you can see me then!


----------



## Narayan (May 25, 2011)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Banned for not getting closer to the stage so you can see me then!


hohoho, banned because there is no need to watch such a crappy show...


----------



## Sausage Head (May 25, 2011)

banned for shizz


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 25, 2011)

Banned for still being here!


----------



## Sausage Head (May 25, 2011)

banned for being here again! >


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (May 25, 2011)

Banned because I don't know who the other Lord Sausages are


----------



## Narayan (May 25, 2011)

banned because the are nonexistent


----------



## Paarish (May 25, 2011)

banned because they reside inside the heart of every sausage[/moral of the story]


----------



## Narayan (May 25, 2011)

banned because how did you know?


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 25, 2011)

Banned because I just ate 4 sausages and none of they contained said claim.


----------



## The Pi (May 25, 2011)

No ban long time


----------



## Paarish (May 25, 2011)

ohai TD!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




oh and banned at pi


----------



## Sausage Head (May 25, 2011)

banned because i am the first lord sausage.
but i prefer to be the LXIX-th one


----------



## SamAsh07 (May 25, 2011)

Banned because I don't know what LXIX means.


----------



## Paarish (May 25, 2011)

Banned by the power of hatsune miku [insert random picture of her with leek]


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 26, 2011)

Banned because I don't know who the hell that even is!


----------



## Narayan (May 26, 2011)

banned because it's probably your age, gramps... 


Spoiler



noooo warn please


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 26, 2011)

Banned for thinking I would raise your warn for insulting me, I'm gonna suspend you for a week! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





And double banned because I just went on the GBAtemp Facebook group and it's been over-run by people I don't know! lol


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (May 26, 2011)

Banned because you should know me as the _official Shiny Jellicent of GBAtemp_


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 26, 2011)

Banned because I pretty sure I was on hiatus when you signed up, so I wouldn't know you at all!


----------



## Narayan (May 26, 2011)

banned because you left the KYT without proper notice.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 26, 2011)

Banned because the KYT was handled by Vulpes while I was away if I'm not mistaken!


----------



## Narayan (May 26, 2011)

yeah, he did. but.... 
banned because i lost....


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 26, 2011)

Banned for thinking there's a win or lose situation!


----------



## ars25 (May 26, 2011)

banned becausae there was one


----------



## Narayan (May 26, 2011)

banned because i don't like you... i don't know why.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 26, 2011)

Banned for disliking him for no reason!


----------



## ars25 (May 26, 2011)

not banned for helping =me ouyt


----------



## Narayan (May 26, 2011)

banned because of the horse


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 26, 2011)

Banned because of the whores!


----------



## The Catboy (May 26, 2011)

Banned for vanishing for too long!


----------



## Narayan (May 26, 2011)

banned for disapproving the Sausage Zeppelin



			
				TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Banned because of the whores!


banned because what whores?


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 26, 2011)

Banned for not getting my (not so) clever wordplay!


----------



## Chhotu uttam (May 26, 2011)

Banned for TrolleyDave


----------



## alphenor (May 26, 2011)

Banned for Chhotu uttam


----------



## Narayan (May 26, 2011)

banned for aplhenor


----------



## cwstjdenobs (May 26, 2011)

Banned for lack of originality. And too much pink.


----------



## Mondegreen (May 26, 2011)

Banned for not enough pink. Get some pink in yor sig!


----------



## Narayan (May 26, 2011)

banned for orange. 

what's wrong with pink?


----------



## Mondegreen (May 26, 2011)

Banned for thinking that anyone would have anything against pink.


----------



## Chhotu uttam (May 26, 2011)

Banned for nobita and suniyo.


----------



## Narayan (May 26, 2011)

banned for cheesecakes


----------



## Paarish (May 26, 2011)

banned for chocolate cake


----------



## Narayan (May 26, 2011)

banned for leche flan


----------



## cwstjdenobs (May 26, 2011)

Banned for flatcake breakfast.


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (May 26, 2011)

Banned for joining one day _after_ my birthday!


----------



## Narayan (May 26, 2011)

banned for mango float...


----------



## ChaosZero816 (May 26, 2011)

banned for sundae.


----------



## Paarish (May 26, 2011)

banned for banana splits


----------



## Shockwind (May 26, 2011)

Banned for ninjaing me.


----------



## Narayan (May 26, 2011)

banned for octopus


----------



## Shockwind (May 26, 2011)

Banned for nonsense.


----------



## Narayan (May 26, 2011)

banned because i'm sleepy.


----------



## Shockwind (May 26, 2011)

Banned cuz I don't feel sleepy like you.


----------



## Narayan (May 26, 2011)

banned coz i wanna sleep with someone...


----------



## Sausage Head (May 26, 2011)

banned but i haven't even seen the above reply. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






			
				SamAsh07 said:
			
		

> Banned because I don't know what LXIX means.


roman number for sausage


----------



## cwstjdenobs (May 26, 2011)

Banned because of the smut.


----------



## Sausage Head (May 26, 2011)

banned for the wat


----------



## ChaosZero816 (May 26, 2011)

banned for the lulz


----------



## haflore (May 26, 2011)

Banned for using improper grammar.


----------



## Paarish (May 26, 2011)

banned for being a grammer nazi


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (May 26, 2011)

banned for being in an invalid time: 300:84 pm


----------



## SamAsh07 (May 26, 2011)

Banned for being helloworld with gibberish numbers


----------



## cwstjdenobs (May 26, 2011)

Banned for being a deep cover secret agent type person thing


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (May 26, 2011)

Banned because I'm sick of banning you


----------



## Hydreigon (May 26, 2011)

Banned for banning the same person over and over and over again.


----------



## Narayan (May 26, 2011)

banned for posting before me


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (May 27, 2011)

@Hydreigon
Banned since I have to ban whoever made the last post :|
--
Banned for posting after Hydreigon


----------



## Hydreigon (May 27, 2011)

Banned for posting after me. 


...


----------



## LunaWofl (May 27, 2011)

Banned for using ellipsis


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (May 27, 2011)

Banned for being an advanced member


----------



## Narayan (May 27, 2011)

banned for uhmmm... balloon octopus?


----------



## LunaWofl (May 27, 2011)

Banned for being being an effing ninja >_


----------



## Narayan (May 27, 2011)

banned for afl;ha f'lajf';afjojg'gha'fvaa

oh dammit i can't use my left little finger.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 27, 2011)

Banned for that awful smelling fart that you just did.


----------



## Narayan (May 27, 2011)

banned because that was helloworld12321.


----------



## chris888222 (May 27, 2011)

banned for looking at narayan nyan cat


----------



## Narayan (May 27, 2011)

banned because narayan nyan cat?


----------



## Hydreigon (May 27, 2011)

Banned because someone let out another fart.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 27, 2011)

Banned as an apology, I had a kebab for dinner and it's repeating.  Didn't realise it was THAT loud!


----------



## chris888222 (May 27, 2011)

Banned cuz I smashed the trolley with my dragon rage




			
				Narayan said:
			
		

> banned because narayan nyan cat?


Your nic reminds me of nyan cat. LOL


----------



## Narayan (May 27, 2011)

banned because you know, i love cats very much. they're just sooo kawaii


----------



## haflore (May 27, 2011)

Banned because Dave is back!


----------



## ShakeBunny (May 27, 2011)

Also banned because Dave is back!!!


----------



## haflore (May 27, 2011)

Banned for also loving Dave( I assume)!


----------



## ShakeBunny (May 27, 2011)

Banned for being correct!


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 27, 2011)

Banned out of 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## ShakeBunny (May 27, 2011)

Banned out of


----------



## Hydreigon (May 27, 2011)

Banned out of


----------



## haflore (May 27, 2011)

Banned out of your money.


----------



## Mondegreen (May 27, 2011)

Banned out of the money you just banned out of Hydregion.


----------



## alphenor (May 27, 2011)

banned for being a sketch.


----------



## leeday100196 (May 27, 2011)

Banned for wearing wrong-coloured Monkat glasses on your avatar.


----------



## alphenor (May 27, 2011)

banned coz these are gray Kamina glasses, and you didn't notice that I made a mistake on the ban I made before I ban you now.


----------



## Paarish (May 27, 2011)

banned for making mistakes and glasses


----------



## Shockwind (May 27, 2011)

Banned for having the most unimaginative username.


----------



## LunaWofl (May 27, 2011)

Banned because the same could be applied to you.


----------



## The Catboy (May 27, 2011)

Banned because


----------



## Paarish (May 27, 2011)

Banned for no reason for banning


----------



## Sausage Head (May 27, 2011)

banned for sausages


----------



## Narayan (May 27, 2011)

banned because vishnu asked me to.


----------



## Paarish (May 27, 2011)

banned cos you don't know vishnu


----------



## LunaWofl (May 27, 2011)

Banned because vishnu didn't come to my tea party >_


----------



## The Catboy (May 27, 2011)

You are banned for watching the movie today


----------



## Narayan (May 27, 2011)

banned because i saw someone. naked.


----------



## LunaWofl (May 27, 2011)

Banned because you saw someone. Naked.


----------



## The Catboy (May 27, 2011)

Banned because many guys have seen me naked


----------



## Narayan (May 27, 2011)

banned because ninjaed. and she's naked.


----------



## chris888222 (May 27, 2011)

Banned because i see nothing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







			
				Narayan said:
			
		

> *oh and it's not my nickname, it's my real name*.


Oh! Sorry for using your real name as a joke!!


----------



## LunaWofl (May 27, 2011)

You are banned... for science...


----------



## Narayan (May 27, 2011)

banned because too bad. such a nice view. ninja'd again



			
				chris888222 said:
			
		

> Narayan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nah don't worry. nyan-cat sounds cute. and i'm addicted to anything cute.


----------



## LunaWofl (May 27, 2011)

You are banned... because I expected my post to double after the damn thing started lagging.


----------



## Narayan (May 27, 2011)

banned because you edited your post.


----------



## LunaWofl (May 27, 2011)

Banned because that post wasn't intentional in the first place 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





;


----------



## Narayan (May 27, 2011)

banned because why hit the add reply button if it wasn't intended?


----------



## Paarish (May 27, 2011)

banned for lagging


----------



## Narayan (May 27, 2011)

banned for the vomit.


----------



## LunaWofl (May 27, 2011)

Banned for because I only clicked add reply once... to my knowledge >_>;


----------



## Narayan (May 27, 2011)

banned because you probably was possessed.


----------



## LunaWofl (May 27, 2011)

Banned because that sounds about right


----------



## Narayan (May 27, 2011)

banned coz it would be better if the spirit possessing you would make you do something else.


----------



## Paarish (May 27, 2011)

banned because you should really see an exorcist about that.


----------



## Narayan (May 27, 2011)

banned because funny, i'm watching Ao no Exorcist. still on ep 1.


----------



## Paarish (May 27, 2011)

banned for not getting off ep 1


----------



## Narayan (May 27, 2011)

banned, because i just finished ep1. now to ep2.


----------



## Paarish (May 27, 2011)

baned for getting off episode 1


----------



## LunaWofl (May 27, 2011)

Banned for typing "getting off" in a sentence


----------



## Narayan (May 27, 2011)

banned for also typing it. now to ep 3. 

it's slightly different from the manga, but it's better.


----------



## Paarish (May 28, 2011)

banned cos now you're on episode 3


----------



## Sausage Head (May 28, 2011)

banned 119


----------



## LunaWofl (May 28, 2011)

banned for posting 1205 sausages in the "How smart is GBAtemp?" topic.


----------



## Paarish (May 28, 2011)

banned cos I don't recall putting a smiley face in my previous ban


----------



## LunaWofl (May 28, 2011)

Banned because I do not remember your aforementioned banning


----------



## chris888222 (May 28, 2011)

Banned cuz I didn't know that we are frozen


----------



## Narayan (May 28, 2011)

banned for writing katakana and hiragana in your sig.


----------



## haflore (May 28, 2011)

Banned for having no words whatsoever in your sig!!


----------



## wasim (May 28, 2011)

Banned for using smileys


----------



## haflore (May 28, 2011)

Banned because your ninja mask hides your smile.


----------



## LunaWofl (May 28, 2011)

Banned because that ninja smiley is not wearing a bright orange costume. BELIEVE IT!!!


----------



## wasim (May 28, 2011)

Banned for ummmm... uhh ........... having 2 ribbons !!


----------



## LunaWofl (May 28, 2011)

Banned for having THREE ribbons


----------



## Narayan (May 28, 2011)

banned because i only have one ribbon.


----------



## LunaWofl (May 28, 2011)

Banned because your ribbon is superior to mine. I bet it protects against all status ailments >_>;


----------



## Shockwind (May 28, 2011)

Banned for having 87 posts.


----------



## adamshinoda (May 28, 2011)

banned because your avatar and your signature are the same


----------



## wasim (May 28, 2011)

Banned for stealing the line from the song ( eminem - love the way you lie )


----------



## Shockwind (May 28, 2011)

Banned cuz you can't change your member title yet, since your post count is only 137 posts.


----------



## SamAsh07 (May 28, 2011)

Banned 'cause you are from a place that doesn't exist.


----------



## Shockwind (May 28, 2011)

Banned cuz who cares?


----------



## SamAsh07 (May 28, 2011)

Banned 'cause I care! (Now I'll probably get banned for caring/using brackets/saying this in the first place)


----------



## haflore (May 28, 2011)

Banned for being a talking baby!


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (May 28, 2011)

Banned for being a talking crow, or whatever bird is on your avatar. 
---
Good job Raika for making that awesome avatar!


----------



## haflore (May 28, 2011)

Banned for getting it right! 
---
I'll tell him you said that, he didn't much like it.


----------



## Hydreigon (May 28, 2011)

Banned cause the bird is the word!


----------



## Narayan (May 28, 2011)

banned for being a pokemon,,


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (May 28, 2011)

Banned for reminding me of Amy from Sonic


----------



## wasim (May 28, 2011)

Banned for baning Narayan


----------



## Narayan (May 28, 2011)

banned for banning the one who banned me.


----------



## LunaWofl (May 28, 2011)

Banned for banning someone for banning the one who banned you.


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (May 28, 2011)

Banned because you still have 87 posts


----------



## LunaWofl (May 28, 2011)

Banned because I now have more than 87 on my post count.


----------



## Narayan (May 28, 2011)

banned because it's now 88


----------



## Paarish (May 28, 2011)

Banned cos it's still 88


----------



## Sausage Head (May 28, 2011)

banned moosh reason /thread


----------



## LunaWofl (May 29, 2011)

Banned because... dude... your head... its totally a sausage... im trippin here...


----------



## Sausage Head (May 29, 2011)

banned for trips balling


----------



## LunaWofl (May 29, 2011)

Banned for truth


----------



## Narayan (May 29, 2011)

banned for pie


----------



## LunaWofl (May 29, 2011)

Banned for Pinkie Pie


----------



## haflore (May 29, 2011)

Banned because this Saturday was relatively mediocre.


----------



## Narayan (May 29, 2011)

banned because i have a higher post count than you.


----------



## haflore (May 29, 2011)

Banned because I fancy myself a lurker( even though I'm no such thing).


----------



## Chhotu uttam (May 29, 2011)

Banned coz i was absent for 2-3 days and you all posted 6 pages.


----------



## Shockwind (May 29, 2011)

Banned cuz I'm not in a good mood today.


----------



## Chhotu uttam (May 29, 2011)

banned coz you got in a chat fight.


----------



## Shockwind (May 29, 2011)

Banned cuz I deleted "his" comments already.



Spoiler: Read this




And don't bring up that topic again.


----------



## Chhotu uttam (May 29, 2011)

Banned coz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 you got back in a great mood.


----------



## Shockwind (May 29, 2011)

Banned cuz it's because of you, buddy!


----------



## Chhotu uttam (May 29, 2011)

banned coz it's alright now.

by the way- 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 333 posts.


----------



## Chhotu uttam (May 29, 2011)

BAnned coz no one replyed


----------



## Shockwind (May 29, 2011)

Banned cuz it's already 339 posts.


----------



## Chhotu uttam (May 29, 2011)

banned coz its 340


----------



## Shockwind (May 29, 2011)

Banned cuz mine's 846 posts.


----------



## Chhotu uttam (May 29, 2011)

FiReFoX_7 said:
			
		

> Banned cuz mine's 846 posts.


banned coz its almost 2 1/2 time more tha nmine


----------



## Shockwind (May 29, 2011)

Banned cuz-


----------



## Chhotu uttam (May 29, 2011)

banned coz uummm banned


----------



## Shockwind (May 29, 2011)

Banned for banning me.


----------



## Narayan (May 29, 2011)

banned cuz buddies having fun. also 1232


----------



## Chhotu uttam (May 29, 2011)

banned coz you didn't join us.


----------



## Narayan (May 29, 2011)

banned coz i was asleep while you two were playing.


----------



## Chhotu uttam (May 29, 2011)

banned coz you sleep at noon time


----------



## Shockwind (May 29, 2011)

Banned cuz did I missed something here?


----------



## Chhotu uttam (May 29, 2011)

Banned coz nope you didn't missed anything.


----------



## Shockwind (May 29, 2011)

Banned cuz I'm feeling sleepy.


----------



## Narayan (May 29, 2011)

banned coz (pretend i'm a girl) you can sleep in my lap.


----------



## Chhotu uttam (May 29, 2011)

baned coz bye.


----------



## Shockwind (May 29, 2011)

Banned cuz I don't sleep on people's laps.


----------



## wasim (May 29, 2011)

Banned coz you don't sleep on people's lap !!


----------



## Narayan (May 29, 2011)

banned coz



Spoiler


----------



## Shockwind (May 29, 2011)

Banned cuz the guy's looking at me.


----------



## Narayan (May 29, 2011)

banned coz no. you're just imagining things.


----------



## ChaosZero816 (May 29, 2011)

banned for looking at the pic.


----------



## Narayan (May 29, 2011)

banned because i think you didn't answer my question. from where are you in the country?


----------



## Shockwind (May 29, 2011)

Banned cuz who made your sig?


----------



## Narayan (May 29, 2011)

banned because it's wasim.


----------



## Shockwind (May 29, 2011)

Banned because it looks pretty nice.


----------



## Sausage Head (May 29, 2011)

banned because it looks like shit compared to my face


----------



## The Catboy (May 29, 2011)

Banned because I haven't banned people for like 2 days


----------



## haflore (May 29, 2011)

Banned for covering your whiskers.


----------



## LunaWofl (May 29, 2011)

Banned for not having whiskers.


----------



## adamshinoda (May 29, 2011)

banned for editing your post


----------



## LunaWofl (May 29, 2011)

Banned for not editing your post


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (May 29, 2011)

Banned for liking Yakity Sax that much


----------



## LunaWofl (May 29, 2011)

Banned because its funny to listen to when you see people in a hurry


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (May 29, 2011)

Banned for replying so fast.
---
How fast do you even type? 100 wpm?


----------



## LunaWofl (May 29, 2011)

Banned for replying within a minute of me posting.


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (May 29, 2011)

Banned for not answering my question


----------



## SamAsh07 (May 29, 2011)

Banned cuz it's my B'day today


----------



## LunaWofl (May 29, 2011)

Banned because its your birthday.


----------



## SamAsh07 (May 29, 2011)

Banned for not wishing


----------



## Narayan (May 29, 2011)

banned because it's my birthday too.


----------



## LunaWofl (May 29, 2011)

Banned for happy birthday


----------



## Narayan (May 29, 2011)

banned because i lied. hehe


----------



## LunaWofl (May 29, 2011)

Banned for being a compulsive lier >_< next thing your gonna tell me is your not a girl and that you were just pretending


----------



## Narayan (May 29, 2011)

banned because you're wrong. i'm really a girl. hehe i use my boyfriends accounts. it's common here to have our boyfriends to use our pics. and we girls use theirs. but there are some like me who trade accounts.


----------



## LunaWofl (May 29, 2011)

Banned because im gullible


----------



## SamAsh07 (May 29, 2011)

Banned for wishing me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks!


----------



## LunaWofl (May 29, 2011)

Banned because your welcome


----------



## Narayan (May 29, 2011)

banned because i see helloworld12321's name below.


----------



## Paarish (May 29, 2011)

banned because he's gone.
You scared him off


----------



## Narayan (May 29, 2011)

banned because stalking this thread is no good. those who aren't resolved to ban someone should stay away from this thread.


----------



## LunaWofl (May 29, 2011)

Banned because i think he wanted me to answer his question :/ seemed rhetoric to me though...


----------



## Narayan (May 29, 2011)

banned because i someone else is on this thread...


----------



## LunaWofl (May 29, 2011)

Banned because they're gone now...


----------



## Narayan (May 29, 2011)

i just want to ban you for now.


----------



## Paarish (May 29, 2011)

banned cos everytime I see you I think you're a girl


----------



## Narayan (May 29, 2011)

banned because i really am.


----------



## LunaWofl (May 29, 2011)

Banned because people cant tell if Im a guy or girl from my posts


----------



## Narayan (May 29, 2011)

banned because i dunno, i just don't like you for now.

EDIT, i think you're a guy.


----------



## LunaWofl (May 29, 2011)

Banned because... you... you dont like me right now? >_< your so frikken mean!!!


----------



## Paarish (May 29, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> banned because i really am.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



banned cos Narayan doesn't like you....


----------



## Narayan (May 29, 2011)

banned because i'm not the real owner of this account. 

@ Froz......

give me something to please me.


----------



## LunaWofl (May 29, 2011)

Banned because... be-... because... F- first you dont like me and now you want stuff from me? YOUR UBER MEAN!!!


----------



## Narayan (May 29, 2011)

banned because you can also do something, as long as it pleases me.


----------



## LunaWofl (May 29, 2011)

Banned because I created an exact living replica of you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 now i dont need you anymore


----------



## Narayan (May 29, 2011)

banned because, what??? nooo!!!! i-i'll...be nice.... h-here, i bought you an ice cream. friends?


----------



## LunaWofl (May 29, 2011)

Banned because sure, why not 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




;


----------



## Narayan (May 29, 2011)

banned because, you're not mad at me?


----------



## LunaWofl (May 29, 2011)

Banned because of course not 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 if you try that again, ill just kill you and replace you with a replica again.


----------



## Paarish (May 29, 2011)

banned because you're not effing Jade >.


----------



## Narayan (May 29, 2011)

banned because don't butt in!! i'm talking with him/her!!!


----------



## Paarish (May 29, 2011)

banned for being rude


----------



## LunaWofl (May 29, 2011)

Banned because... My my, whoever said I was?


----------



## Paarish (May 29, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> *My my,* whoever said I was?



FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Narayan (May 29, 2011)

banned because that's what you get, now shall we go on Frozen-kun?


----------



## LunaWofl (May 29, 2011)

Banned because


----------



## Paarish (May 29, 2011)

banned because I'm upset now...


----------



## Narayan (May 29, 2011)

banned because if you didn't butt in and asked nicely, maybe you can do something for me i might see you as my personal slave.


----------



## Paarish (May 29, 2011)

can I please join your conversations Narayan-san????


----------



## Narayan (May 29, 2011)

sure why not. after all you're a friend. but i'm a bit sleepy i think i'll leave.


----------



## Paarish (May 29, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> sure why not. after all *you're a friend.* but i'm a bit sleepy i think i'll leave.





Spoiler: Not Forever Alone


----------



## LunaWofl (May 29, 2011)

Banned because this proves that friendship is magic


----------



## Paarish (May 29, 2011)

*sings kumbaya*


----------



## LunaWofl (May 29, 2011)

Banned for ... ah screw it... your not banned >_> you havent banned anyone in you last 3 posts here so why should i even bother?


----------



## Paarish (May 29, 2011)

banned for not banning! 

MUHAHAHAHA my trap succeeded


----------



## Hydreigon (May 29, 2011)

Banned for using a trap.


----------



## LunaWofl (May 29, 2011)

Banned because so did mine


----------



## Paarish (May 29, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> Banned because so did mine



Noooooooooooo


----------



## LunaWofl (May 29, 2011)

banned because yes


----------



## Hydreigon (May 29, 2011)

Banned because I suspect another trap...


----------



## Paarish (May 29, 2011)

banned cos so do i... but ill risk it!


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (May 29, 2011)

Banned for having an unimaginative username
---
:|


----------



## Narayan (May 29, 2011)

banned because you finally posted.


----------



## Paarish (May 29, 2011)

banned cos youve come crawling back


----------



## LunaWofl (May 29, 2011)

Banned because waffles are AWESOME


----------



## Narayan (May 29, 2011)

banned because mentioning of waffles made me hungry


----------



## Paarish (May 29, 2011)

banned however it has the same affect on me...


----------



## Paarish (May 29, 2011)

banning myself cos I'm bored


----------



## LunaWofl (May 29, 2011)

banned because your bored


----------



## Paarish (May 29, 2011)

banned cos _Tenkou mitsuru tokoro ni warewa ari_?


----------



## Hydreigon (May 29, 2011)

Banned because ;O;


----------



## Paarish (May 29, 2011)

banned cos you do not get the reference


----------



## LunaWofl (May 29, 2011)

banned because Yomi no mon hiraku tokoro ni nanji ari


----------



## Paarish (May 29, 2011)

banned because _ideyo kami no ikazuchi_


----------



## LunaWofl (May 29, 2011)

Banned because Nani? Sore wa?


----------



## Paarish (May 29, 2011)

banned cos _kore de owari yo_ (chose to use Rita's version because it's the best version after Philia's)


----------



## LunaWofl (May 29, 2011)

Banned because Sonna... Sonna bakana! (everyone knows Will's is the best)


----------



## Paarish (May 29, 2011)

banned cos you missed the best bit! and no to your Will comment.


----------



## Narayan (May 29, 2011)

banned coz i feel left out. should keep out of the temp and give more time to learning.


----------



## LunaWofl (May 29, 2011)

Banned because will has the most awesome


----------



## Paarish (May 29, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> banned coz i feel left out. should keep out of the temp and give more time to learning.
> sorry narayan. how about a cookie?
> 
> 
> ...


no he doesn't and finish the goddamn incantation properly next time >.


----------



## LunaWofl (May 29, 2011)

Banned because you obviously cant see how awesome his is
and Fine >_


----------



## SamAsh07 (May 30, 2011)

Banned for having PSN and 3DS codes together. Makes it look like a Personal Statement Notification by Frozen4T7 on the rise of 3 Dimensional Screens with the digits 0645-5804-2651.


----------



## LunaWofl (May 30, 2011)

Banned for making fun of my sig >_


----------



## Hydreigon (May 30, 2011)

Banned for lying


----------



## LunaWofl (May 30, 2011)

Banned because... n-n-no im NOT!!! *pouts*


----------



## Chhotu uttam (May 30, 2011)

banned


----------



## Hydreigon (May 30, 2011)

Banned for providing no specific reason for your ban.


----------



## Chhotu uttam (May 30, 2011)

banned coz you provided it for me.


----------



## Shockwind (May 30, 2011)

Banned cuz you're my buddy.


----------



## Chhotu uttam (May 30, 2011)

banned coz you too are my buddy.


----------



## Shockwind (May 30, 2011)

Banned cuz I made a new topic.


----------



## Chhotu uttam (May 30, 2011)

Banned coz i too made a new topic.


----------



## Shockwind (May 30, 2011)

Banned cuz we're like twins.


----------



## Chhotu uttam (May 30, 2011)

Banned coz my cousins are too twins.(not identical)


----------



## Shockwind (May 30, 2011)

Banned, because I played Rise of Nations today.


----------



## Chhotu uttam (May 30, 2011)

Banned coz i like rise of nations too.
although i'm playing civilization V.


----------



## Shockwind (May 30, 2011)

Banned cuz Rise of Nations is fun.


----------



## Chhotu uttam (May 30, 2011)

Banned coz are u playing downloaded version?


----------



## Shockwind (May 30, 2011)

Banned cuz yup.


----------



## Chhotu uttam (May 30, 2011)

Banned coz i have a downloaded version too.


----------



## Shockwind (May 30, 2011)

Banned cuz we're the same.


----------



## Chhotu uttam (May 30, 2011)

banned coz i will play it too.


----------



## Shockwind (May 30, 2011)

Banned cuz it's hot today.


----------



## Chhotu uttam (May 30, 2011)

baned coz its more hot here


----------



## Shockwind (May 30, 2011)

Banned cuz I'm sweating really hard.


----------



## Chhotu uttam (May 30, 2011)

banned coz I'm sweating as well as sneezing.


----------



## Paarish (May 30, 2011)

Banned cos there's too much orange on this page


----------



## Narayan (May 30, 2011)

banned because yeah, it needs black


----------



## chris888222 (May 30, 2011)

Banned because I dislike black. (well, not really)


----------



## Narayan (May 30, 2011)

banned because black is awesome. 
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zVaLyhqBQTE[/youtube]


----------



## chris888222 (May 30, 2011)

Banned because of that random video


----------



## adamshinoda (May 30, 2011)

banned coz i dun have 3ds to add you


----------



## Chhotu uttam (May 30, 2011)

Banned coz i too don't have a 3ds.


----------



## Shockwind (May 30, 2011)

Banned cuz I just ate my dinner tonight.


----------



## Chhotu uttam (May 30, 2011)

Banned coz 6.15 PM here.
I eat my dinner at 8.30 PM.


----------



## Narayan (May 30, 2011)

banned coz i too just finished  dinner.


----------



## Paarish (May 30, 2011)

banned cos I just took my medicine for my flu


----------



## Shockwind (May 30, 2011)

Banned cuz I hope you get well soon.


----------



## Chhotu uttam (May 30, 2011)

Banned coz I'm too suffering from flu.


----------



## Paarish (May 30, 2011)

banned because you should stay in bed and get plenty of rest.


----------



## haflore (May 30, 2011)

Banned for sound advice!


----------



## Paarish (May 30, 2011)

banned because I feel better, don't need to stay in bed!


----------



## haflore (May 30, 2011)

Banned because I can't justify why I'd wanna go slower.


----------



## Paarish (May 30, 2011)

banned because I don't understand


----------



## haflore (May 30, 2011)

Banned because that's okay.


----------



## Paarish (May 30, 2011)

banned becuase that just made me more confused...


----------



## haflore (May 30, 2011)

Banned for my reference to the song Whiskey Hangover by Godsmack.


----------



## Paarish (May 30, 2011)

banned cos I do not get the reference


----------



## LunaWofl (May 30, 2011)

Banned for tenkou mitsuru tokoro ni warewa ari.


----------



## Paarish (May 30, 2011)

banned cos I get that reference


----------



## LunaWofl (May 30, 2011)

Banned because tsuranuke, Senretsunaru yaiba! Mugen no yamiwo surudoku kirisaki, adanasu mono wo mijin ni kudaku! Kimatta, ZANKOU ROUEIJIN!


----------



## Paarish (May 30, 2011)

banned cos you should prepare yourself for a blinding storm. Brilliant Overlord. Never fight a battle you can't win...


----------



## LunaWofl (May 30, 2011)

Banned because Oh admonishing melody, arise in the name of the Necromancer! Mystic Cage!! *does 1 damage* Now know what true power is! Effing unknown mode >_


----------



## Paarish (May 30, 2011)

banned because I've had worse....


----------



## LunaWofl (May 30, 2011)

Banned for hits air for a few seconds, Ore ni chikara wo! Matatake, myoujou no hikari... Uuooooo-!! Kurai yagaree-! Tenshou! Kouyokuken!!!


----------



## Paarish (May 30, 2011)

banned because you're obviously copynpasta-ing


----------



## LunaWofl (May 30, 2011)

Banned because im not confident enough in writing it myself >_


----------



## Paarish (May 30, 2011)

banned cos its better that you copied and pasted rather than messing it up and looking like a fool >.


----------



## LunaWofl (May 30, 2011)

Banned because EXACTLY!!!


----------



## Paarish (May 30, 2011)

banned cos majinken!


----------



## LunaWofl (May 30, 2011)

Banned cos souhajin


----------



## Paarish (May 30, 2011)

banned because yuri and kyle aren't heroes


----------



## LunaWofl (May 30, 2011)

Banned because of course not, neither one of them wears a bandana


----------



## Paarish (May 30, 2011)

banned because that's not the reason i was thinking of


----------



## LunaWofl (May 30, 2011)

Banned because neither of them know majinken?


----------



## Paarish (May 30, 2011)

bingo!


----------



## LunaWofl (May 30, 2011)

Banned for GOU MAJINKEN


----------



## Paarish (May 30, 2011)

banned cause gou majinken has got nothing against fairy circle


----------



## LunaWofl (May 30, 2011)

Banned for heartless circle.


----------



## Paarish (May 30, 2011)

banned cause its hurtless circle


----------



## LunaWofl (May 30, 2011)

Banned because Not in Japanese its not 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




d 
Edit: Well i suppose it could be read as hurtless >_> but she definetly says heartless in game!!!


----------



## Paarish (May 30, 2011)

banned because in japanese its hurtless circle and in english its healing circle


----------



## LunaWofl (May 30, 2011)

Banned because I edited my previous post 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




; and yeah, I forget what it was in english >_>;


----------



## Paarish (May 30, 2011)

banned cos even in japanese heartless circle makes no sense


----------



## LunaWofl (May 30, 2011)

Banned because yeah, but neither does having "Resurrection" as a spell that doesent revive anyone. 
Edit: (Though they localize it as "Revitalize" I think)


----------



## Paarish (May 30, 2011)

banned but fair enough


----------



## LunaWofl (May 30, 2011)

Banned for move zig


----------



## Hydreigon (May 30, 2011)

banned for posting on this thread


----------



## Paarish (May 30, 2011)

banned for the very same reason


----------



## LunaWofl (May 30, 2011)

Banned because in AD 2101 war was beginning


----------



## Hydreigon (May 30, 2011)

Banned because someone set up us the bomb.


----------



## LunaWofl (May 30, 2011)

Banned because we get signal


----------



## adamshinoda (May 30, 2011)

banned coz you have no chance to survive make your time.


----------



## LunaWofl (May 30, 2011)

Banned for HAHAHAHA


----------



## Hydreigon (May 30, 2011)

Banned for great justice.


----------



## LunaWofl (May 30, 2011)

banned for all your base are belong to us


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 31, 2011)

Banned for not being Franz Kafka.


----------



## Hydreigon (May 31, 2011)

Banned because how are you gentlemen!?


----------



## Chhotu uttam (May 31, 2011)

banned coz gentleman?


----------



## Hydreigon (May 31, 2011)

Banned coz WHAT YOU SAY!?


----------



## 1234turtles (May 31, 2011)

banned because hydreigons cant talk


----------



## Narayan (May 31, 2011)

banned because i'm bored


----------



## ChaosZero816 (May 31, 2011)

banned because I want a banana.


----------



## Hydreigon (May 31, 2011)

Banned b- HEY LOOK, A PONY!


----------



## ChaosZero816 (May 31, 2011)

banned for not fini....*also looks at the pony*


----------



## Chhotu uttam (May 31, 2011)

banned coz where's pony?


----------



## Shockwind (May 31, 2011)

Banned cuz I'm finished eating my lunch.


----------



## Hydreigon (May 31, 2011)

Banned...wait...what?

YOU ATE MY PONY!? HOW COULD YOU!?!?!?


----------



## Narayan (May 31, 2011)

banned because it's not you're pony, he ate mine. i ate yours.


----------



## Hydreigon (May 31, 2011)

Banned cuz my pony was eaten ;O;


----------



## Shockwind (May 31, 2011)

Banned cuz I didn't ate your pony.


----------



## Hydreigon (May 31, 2011)

Banned cause someone did.


----------



## Chhotu uttam (May 31, 2011)

Banned coz this is not lunch time


----------



## Shockwind (May 31, 2011)

Banned cuz it's super hot here.


----------



## Chhotu uttam (May 31, 2011)

banend coz it is extreme hot here


----------



## Hydreigon (May 31, 2011)

Banned because it's hot as hell here. ;O;


----------



## Shockwind (May 31, 2011)

Banned cuz I'm sweating harder, than yesterday.


----------



## Chhotu uttam (May 31, 2011)

banned coz what temperature is there?


----------



## Shockwind (May 31, 2011)

Banned cuz it's 36 C here.


----------



## Chhotu uttam (May 31, 2011)

banned coz its 43 degree C here.


----------



## Shockwind (May 31, 2011)

Banned cuz it's always super hot in India. Don't you have an aircon?


----------



## Chhotu uttam (May 31, 2011)

Banned coz i have one but not outside of my house


----------



## Shockwind (May 31, 2011)

Banned cuz I'm a firefox.


----------



## LunaWofl (May 31, 2011)

Banned for being a web browser


----------



## Chhotu uttam (May 31, 2011)

Banned coz i changed from firefox to aurora


----------



## Shockwind (May 31, 2011)

Banned cuz my back's full of sweat.


----------



## Paarish (May 31, 2011)

banned cos thats... well... interesting...


----------



## Chhotu uttam (May 31, 2011)

banned coz interesting


----------



## Paarish (May 31, 2011)

banned cos it should be illegal for you and firefox to post next to each other... TOO MUCH ORANGE!


----------



## Chhotu uttam (May 31, 2011)

banned coz its yellow for me not orange.


----------



## Narayan (May 31, 2011)

banned coz well...


----------



## Paarish (May 31, 2011)

Chhotu uttam said:
			
		

> banned coz its yellow for me not orange.



banned cos its murky yellow so close enough.

@Narayan banned cos your reasoning is inadequate


----------



## Chhotu uttam (May 31, 2011)

banned coz i don't agree wiht UUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Paarish (May 31, 2011)

banned cos you should


----------



## Narayan (May 31, 2011)

banned coz who is that in your ava?


----------



## Paarish (May 31, 2011)

banned cos its Pascal from Tales of Graces


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (May 31, 2011)

banned for shaking your head


----------



## Lucifer666 (May 31, 2011)

helloworld12321 said:
			
		

> banned for shaking your head



Banned for banning.


----------



## Narayan (May 31, 2011)

banned for just...


----------



## Shockwind (May 31, 2011)

Banned for not having an avatar.


----------



## Narayan (May 31, 2011)

banned coz i don't have an idea who will my next ava be.


----------



## Shockwind (May 31, 2011)

Banned cuz I'm going to make a new ava and sig tomorrow.


----------



## Narayan (May 31, 2011)

banned coz i still have no photoshop because of win7


----------



## wasim (May 31, 2011)

Banned cuz why not ??


----------



## ChaosZero816 (May 31, 2011)

banned because I couldn't think of who my next ava and sig should be


----------



## cosmiccow (May 31, 2011)

banned because I think this thread is stupid.


----------



## Narayan (May 31, 2011)

banned. no reason needed.


----------



## Paarish (May 31, 2011)

banned cos they took our jobs!


----------



## Sausage Head (May 31, 2011)

banned for acting like justin bieber


----------



## Paarish (May 31, 2011)

banned for comparing me to that squirrel


----------



## LunaWofl (May 31, 2011)

Banned for having Pascal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 in your avatar.


----------



## Hydreigon (May 31, 2011)

You have been banned for no reason at all. Please have a wonderful day!


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (May 31, 2011)

Banned because you shouldn't be alive


Spoiler



Tagzard ate you!


----------



## Paarish (May 31, 2011)

Banned he's STILL ALIVE


----------



## LunaWofl (May 31, 2011)

Banned for GLaDOS


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (May 31, 2011)

Banned for not understanding this action:


Spoiler



making a joke


----------



## LunaWofl (May 31, 2011)

Banned for making an assumption, when you do that ya makin an ass outta you... and mption.
Edit: WHO THE HELL IS MPTION?!


----------



## Paarish (May 31, 2011)

Banned for unnecessary spoilers
Ninja'd


----------



## Narayan (May 31, 2011)

banned for all


----------



## Paarish (May 31, 2011)

Unbanned for all


----------



## LunaWofl (May 31, 2011)

Unibanned for all


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (May 31, 2011)

Banned because I don't get that :|


----------



## Narayan (May 31, 2011)

why are we banning people anyways, what joy would you get?


----------



## LunaWofl (May 31, 2011)

Your right, this whole banning thing is nonsense, what do we stand to gain from banning others? From now forth we should all strive for world peace through this topic and not for senseless banning.


----------



## Narayan (May 31, 2011)

okay we shall start a petition to end this nonsense, if you're with me, add your name on the list

List of supporters:

[/p]


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (May 31, 2011)

Banned because we aren't really banning people.
Again, IT'S A 



Spoiler






			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> ```
> JOKE
> ```





Spoiler



Wait, WTF is up with the thing above this?!


----------



## Paarish (May 31, 2011)

Banned cos your post is messed up


----------



## LunaWofl (May 31, 2011)

helloworld12321 said:
			
		

> Banned because we aren't really banning people.
> Again, IT'S A
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler






Spoiler



How can you say that man? Don't you have a heart? You may think this senseless fun, but the banning is real, HOW CAN YOU NOT SEE THAT?!


----------



## Paarish (May 31, 2011)

It's not a game!
IT'S NOT A GAME!


----------



## Narayan (May 31, 2011)

so are you with me or ARE YOU WITH ME!!


----------



## Paarish (May 31, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> so are you with me or ARE YOU WITH ME!!



ILU Narayan!
Have my babies!!!


----------



## LunaWofl (May 31, 2011)

THE SECOND OPTION (I LOVE CAPSLOCK)


----------



## Narayan (May 31, 2011)

30084pm said:
			
		

> Narayan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sorry but times are hard. imagine the cost of diapers, milk, game consoles we have to provide them. might miss some.


----------



## Paarish (May 31, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> 30084pm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Forget that stuff *hugs screen*
It's you, me and our baby
(pretend I said that like that head louse in south park)


----------



## LunaWofl (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Paarish (May 31, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

>



A threesome it is...


----------



## LunaWofl (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Paarish (May 31, 2011)

Power of friendship?


----------



## Narayan (May 31, 2011)

what were we doing here again?


----------



## LunaWofl (May 31, 2011)

I unno... wanna start banning people again?


----------



## Paarish (May 31, 2011)

Something about how banning isn't good

Oh and our baby died while you were off fucking your sluts and whores. I hope you're proud >.


----------



## Narayan (May 31, 2011)

nvm... weeeee i see butterflies


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (May 31, 2011)

And I'll ban _you_
---
Thank you, 
The Shiny Jellicent Network (TSJN lvl 100)


----------



## Narayan (May 31, 2011)

shoo! go away! shoo! shoo!


----------



## LunaWofl (May 31, 2011)

helloworld12321 said:
			
		

> And I'll ban _you_
> ---
> Thank you,
> The Shiny Jellicent Network (TSJN lvl 100)


DIE MONSTER, YOU DONT BELONG IN THIS WORLD!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (May 31, 2011)

Banned for ;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 1, 2011)

TRIBUTE?! YOU STEAL MENS SOULS!!! AND MAKE THEM YOUR SLAVES!!!


----------



## Paarish (Jun 1, 2011)

Banned by moi


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 1, 2011)

Banned, parce que tu es amusant.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 1, 2011)

YOUR WORDS ARE AS EMPTY AS YOUR SOUL!!! MANKIND ILL NEEDS A SAVIOUR SUCH AS YOU!!!


----------



## Paarish (Jun 1, 2011)

Play the fucking game!


----------



## Narayan (Jun 1, 2011)

30084pm said:
			
		

> Play the fucking game!


okay...

dodge that charmander, okay now! flamethrower!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 1, 2011)

MAGIKARP, USE HYPERBEAM


----------



## Paarish (Jun 1, 2011)

Wrong fucking game >.


----------



## Narayan (Jun 1, 2011)

I summon, Slifer the Sky Dragon!!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 1, 2011)

You fell for my trap card!!!


----------



## Narayan (Jun 1, 2011)

noooo!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 1, 2011)

Invalid move :/ my trap card was triggered in main phase 1 when you summoned slifer, the executive producer.


----------



## Narayan (Jun 1, 2011)

dammit, i forgot. arrghh   OTL i lost.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 1, 2011)

its still amazing that you got me down to 1LP


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 1, 2011)




----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 1, 2011)

Nice card ya got there :/


----------



## Paarish (Jun 1, 2011)

Why are you...?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 1, 2011)

Because pascal is awesome!!!


----------



## Paarish (Jun 1, 2011)

There hasnt been any banning... So banned!


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 1, 2011)

Banned for reminding people about...

THE GAME.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 1, 2011)

But... but that was a gif of pascal >_


----------



## Paarish (Jun 1, 2011)

As cute as it was... Your still banned for not playing the game!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 1, 2011)

30084pm said:
			
		

> As cute as it was... Your still banned for not playing ...!


Banned for not playing what?


----------



## Paarish (Jun 1, 2011)

The "You are banned" game


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 1, 2011)

My, is that what it is?


----------



## Paarish (Jun 1, 2011)

yes, now play the game!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 1, 2011)

NEVER!!! Not even if i have to ban you, infact, BANNED FOR


----------



## Paarish (Jun 1, 2011)




----------



## Chhotu uttam (Jun 1, 2011)

Banned coz


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 1, 2011)

Now Apple Jack, while they're distracted!!!




Bushin Soutenha!!!

Your now banned


----------



## Paarish (Jun 1, 2011)

0 damage, you fail, you are banned


----------



## Shockwind (Jun 1, 2011)

Banned cuz-


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 1, 2011)

Banned for not having a good reason for banning someone


----------



## Paarish (Jun 1, 2011)

banned cuz kthxbai


----------



## Shockwind (Jun 1, 2011)

Banned cuz I'm just lurking here earlier.


----------



## Sausage Head (Jun 1, 2011)

banned for biu


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 1, 2011)

Banned for being a sausage head


----------



## Shockwind (Jun 1, 2011)

Banned cuz I'm bored.


----------



## wasim (Jun 1, 2011)

Banned cuz i am bored too


----------



## Shockwind (Jun 1, 2011)

Banned cuz I made a new ava and sig.


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Jun 1, 2011)

Banned coz having a new ava and sig.


----------



## Shockwind (Jun 1, 2011)

Banned cuz you're back.


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Jun 1, 2011)

Banned coz you posted


----------



## Paarish (Jun 1, 2011)

banned cos you broke the rule about you two posting together


----------



## Shockwind (Jun 1, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## Paarish (Jun 1, 2011)

TOO MUCH ORANGE!!! *foaming at mouth*


----------



## Shockwind (Jun 1, 2011)

Banned cuz you're avatar suits you right now.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 1, 2011)

banned cos I do not like that face you're giving me


----------



## Shockwind (Jun 1, 2011)

Banned cuz your emoticon's creeping me out.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 1, 2011)

banned cos I creep myself out....


----------



## Shockwind (Jun 1, 2011)

Banned cuz the emoticon's kinda funny, when you examine it a bit longer.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 1, 2011)

banned because it's my version of 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (i didn't make it though)


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 1, 2011)

i should ban someone or something


----------



## Paarish (Jun 1, 2011)

banned for stealing my stuff! Stop it! It won't be cool if everyone uses it!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 1, 2011)

My my, it wont?


----------



## Shockwind (Jun 1, 2011)

Banned cuz I found a new emoticon.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 1, 2011)

NUMA NUMA YAY!!!





 your banned.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 1, 2011)

banned for groups hugs


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 1, 2011)

Banned for group hug emoticon  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 im seeing double here, eight smilies


----------



## Paarish (Jun 1, 2011)

banned cos that's crazy, they're obviously 12 of them


----------



## Narayan (Jun 1, 2011)

I just slept for a while and this is what you all did? behave yourselves.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 1, 2011)

*insert rude blabber about shit*


----------



## Narayan (Jun 1, 2011)

want some cookies?


----------



## Paarish (Jun 1, 2011)

pl0x!


----------



## Narayan (Jun 1, 2011)

5$ each.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 1, 2011)

forget that! i could get my sister to make them. They'll taste better and be free.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 1, 2011)

*Steals cookies*


----------



## Paarish (Jun 1, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> *Steals cookies*



thief! thief!

you are banned mister!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 1, 2011)

Curses, this is what i get for not putting stats into my stealth >_


----------



## Shockwind (Jun 1, 2011)

Banned for stealing cookies.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 1, 2011)

*Replicates cookies*


----------



## Narayan (Jun 1, 2011)

you*nom nom nom* should be *nom nom* punished for shtealing *nom nom nom* cookiez!!


----------



## Paarish (Jun 1, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> you*nom nom nom* should be *nom nom* punished for shtealing *nom nom nom* cookiez!!


those are my fucking cookies!!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 1, 2011)

30084pm said:
			
		

> Narayan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Shockwind (Jun 1, 2011)

Banned cuz I also want cookies.


----------



## Narayan (Jun 1, 2011)

what cookies? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *rubs off crumbs from shirt*


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 1, 2011)

DONT LOOK AT MY COOKIES!!! I STOLE AND REPLICATED THEM FAIR AND SQUARE!!!!


----------



## Paarish (Jun 1, 2011)

aaaahhh!!!!! >.< 
NARAYAN AND FROZENINDIGNATION ARE BANNED!!!!


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Jun 1, 2011)

banned coz your ava kills me. aggggggggggghhhh


----------



## Narayan (Jun 1, 2011)

okay i have a question. there's someone i think i like, should i go for her? she also likes anime and manga.

oh, and my ex pokes me on fb...


----------



## Paarish (Jun 1, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> okay i have a question. there's someone i think i like, should i go for her? she also likes anime and manga.
> 
> oh, and my ex pokes me on fb...



This is not your blog thread. 
But yeah you should go for it ^^. You only live once.


----------



## haflore (Jun 1, 2011)

Banned for not banning.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 1, 2011)

*offers 30084pm cookies*

sure narayan, what have ya got to lose? i mean, its not like your ex is gonna start stabbing you with sharp instruments over fb...


----------



## Shockwind (Jun 1, 2011)

Banned cuz



Spoiler



It's like you're talking about K-On!!


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Jun 1, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> okay i have a question. there's someone i think i like, should i go for her? she also likes anime and manga.
> 
> oh, and my ex pokes me on fb...


Oh yeah.
I think you will find only some people who like anime and manga.
SO from me a HUGE YES
also banned


----------



## Narayan (Jun 1, 2011)

@300 and Frozen
i mean, who should i go for? ex or the new girl? i could do both...

but i'm to lazy right now to have a relationship. plus my ex is high maintenance. 

and i haven't seen the new girl but she's fun. we exchange pms on MAL. she lives in my city.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 1, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> @300 and Frozen
> i mean, who should i go for? ex or the new girl? i could do both...
> 
> but i'm to lazy right now to have a relationship. plus my ex is high maintenance.
> ...


do both 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




but seriously i was talking about the new girl


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 1, 2011)

30084pm said:
			
		

> Narayan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So was I, then again, i have no idea what your ex is like vs someone who likes anime/manga so :/


----------



## Narayan (Jun 1, 2011)

30084pm said:
			
		

> Narayan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



she's 16. i'm almost 21. 

@ above, banned for little miss muffet..


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 1, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> @ above, banned for little miss muffet..


wut?


----------



## Paarish (Jun 1, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> she's 16. i'm almost 21.


Quite the age difference 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I've seen and heard of worse though

and btw BANNED


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Jun 1, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> Narayan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


banned coz not playing the game.


----------



## Narayan (Jun 1, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> Narayan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


banned because you were running around earlier, you guys accidentally bumped her and spilled her curds and whey. 



Spoiler: also pic


----------



## Paarish (Jun 1, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> FrozenIndignation said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


she's into anime and manga?


----------



## haflore (Jun 1, 2011)

Banned because this party's getting crazy!


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Jun 1, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> FrozenIndignation said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Banned coz sechsy.
Btw is this your ex?


----------



## Paarish (Jun 1, 2011)

banned for not snipping big picture


----------



## Shockwind (Jun 1, 2011)

Banned cuz I'm not gonna join this conversation.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 1, 2011)

banned cos you shouldn't. run! RUN!


----------



## Shockwind (Jun 1, 2011)

Banned cuz I ninja'd somebody. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (In the future.)


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 1, 2011)

One eye says "love me".
Her other eye says "ill kill you if you dont".
Thats the vibe i get :/


----------



## Narayan (Jun 1, 2011)

all banned coz she's my ex. not the new girl i'm talking about.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 1, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> all banned coz she's my ex. not the new girl i'm talking about.


then new girl?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 1, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> all banned coz she's my ex. not the new girl i'm talking about.


Oh, then that makes sense.


----------



## Shockwind (Jun 1, 2011)

Banned cuz I'm gonna log out now.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 1, 2011)

FiReFoX_7 said:
			
		

> Banned cuz I'm gonna log out now.



baiz


----------



## Narayan (Jun 1, 2011)

i think i'll go for the new girl. she's more fun. i can have a conversation with her. unlike my ex... full of trivial talks.

@firefox. it's still too early, 10pm??


----------



## Paarish (Jun 1, 2011)

banned because that's exactly what i said


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 1, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> i think i'll go for the new girl. she's more fun. i can have a conversation with her. unlike my ex... full of trivial talks.


Good luck


----------



## Narayan (Jun 1, 2011)

banned because thanks for the support!! i'm gonna put mah skillz into action!!! 

but i'm afraid... i don't know stuff about dates... plus i'm a cheapskate.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 1, 2011)

banned for being a cheapskate. And you don't need money to have fun. Could go to the park or something like that


----------



## Narayan (Jun 1, 2011)

in noon till afternoon, it's hot. at night park is fully packed.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 1, 2011)

banned cos you need to start banning otherwise we'll get in trouble


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 1, 2011)

Pfft, yeah, what are they gonna do? ban us?


----------



## Paarish (Jun 1, 2011)

banned because you have been indignated


----------



## Narayan (Jun 1, 2011)

i demand free drinks.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 1, 2011)

drinks are on that table in the back


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 1, 2011)

sweet


----------



## Narayan (Jun 1, 2011)

why is it in the back?


----------



## Paarish (Jun 1, 2011)

because  that way you have to get off your ass and walk to the table you lazy piece of...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 1, 2011)

*uses telepathy*
... wait what?


----------



## Narayan (Jun 1, 2011)

why stand up? i can ask you to get it...


----------



## Paarish (Jun 1, 2011)




----------



## Narayan (Jun 1, 2011)

LOL, i really like that image, it eminds me of someone in sesame street.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 1, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> LOL, i really like that image, it eminds me of someone in sesame street.


you shouldn't make fun of yourself


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 1, 2011)

30084pm said:
			
		

> Narayan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nonononono, you really MUST value yourself more.


----------



## Narayan (Jun 1, 2011)

30084pm said:
			
		

> Narayan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 1, 2011)

Banned for going off-topic


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 1, 2011)

Off topic? or ON topic?


----------



## Narayan (Jun 1, 2011)

shhh... cat boy is here.  play properly.

banned for making jokes.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 1, 2011)

Banned for playing, this is the EOF! Serious shit goes on here


----------



## Narayan (Jun 1, 2011)

banned for ruining our fun.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 1, 2011)

Catboy is gone! PARTY TIME!


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 1, 2011)

Banned because


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 1, 2011)

BANNED FOR  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !


----------



## Paarish (Jun 1, 2011)

30084pm said:
			
		

> Catboy is gone! PARTY TIME!


Who the heck said that?
I swear it wasn't me catboy

and tanveer is banned


----------



## Narayan (Jun 1, 2011)

Let's tie up the CatBoy.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 1, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> Let's tie up the CatBoy.


Lets


----------



## Narayan (Jun 1, 2011)

banned because sorry, bye bye. my eyes will shut down now.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 1, 2011)

bai bai


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 1, 2011)

just banned!


----------



## Paarish (Jun 1, 2011)

burned!


----------



## haflore (Jun 1, 2011)

Banned for burning!


----------



## Paarish (Jun 1, 2011)

banned for banning


----------



## haflore (Jun 1, 2011)

Banned because I see that every other page.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 1, 2011)

banned because, speaking of pages, we are 2510 in! awesome


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 1, 2011)

Banned for posting on the 2510th page.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 1, 2011)

banned for posting on this thread


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 1, 2011)

Suspended indefinitely for banning me


----------



## Paarish (Jun 1, 2011)

Permabanned


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Jun 1, 2011)

Banned for permabanning


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 2, 2011)

Cupcakes, so sweet and tasty


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Jun 2, 2011)

Banned for not banning me


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 2, 2011)

*sigh* kids these days and their banning


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 2, 2011)

Banned. 'Nuff said.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 2, 2011)

Banned for 'Nuffins... are those like muffins?


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 2, 2011)

Banned because they're miracles, like rainbows.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 2, 2011)

Banned because a rainbow is not a miracle. I swear, humanity these days.


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 2, 2011)

Banned because


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 2, 2011)

Banned because


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 2, 2011)

Banned because


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 2, 2011)

Banned because


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 2, 2011)

Banned because


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 2, 2011)

Banned because


----------



## wasim (Jun 2, 2011)

Banned because


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 2, 2011)

Banned because


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 2, 2011)

Banned because


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 2, 2011)

Banned, because you should watch out for the


----------



## Narayan (Jun 2, 2011)

banned becaues all of you are using pictures nao!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 2, 2011)

Banned because


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 2, 2011)

Banned.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 2, 2011)

banned


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 2, 2011)

Banned because


----------



## Narayan (Jun 2, 2011)

banned because i like Cycle by Cherry Blossom.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 2, 2011)

Banned because


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 2, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## Narayan (Jun 2, 2011)

banned because damn ponies!!! they're multiplying!!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 2, 2011)

Banned because


----------



## Narayan (Jun 2, 2011)

banned because now it's last cross. Hitman Reborn OP


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 2, 2011)

Banned because


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 2, 2011)

Banned because


----------



## Narayan (Jun 2, 2011)

banned because please stop. i don't know anything about ponies!!!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 2, 2011)

Banned because


----------



## Narayan (Jun 2, 2011)

banned because nekos are so much better.


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 2, 2011)

Banned cuz I'm


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 2, 2011)

Banned because im playing this


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 2, 2011)

Banned cause I'm about to play this


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 2, 2011)

Banned because


----------



## Minox (Jun 2, 2011)

Banned for posting ponies.


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Jun 2, 2011)

Banned for being a global moderator


----------



## Shockwind (Jun 2, 2011)

Banned for not being a moderator.


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Jun 2, 2011)

Banned for not being in magazine staff.


----------



## Shockwind (Jun 2, 2011)

Banned cuz I don't wanna be a part of the Mag. Staff.


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Jun 2, 2011)

Banned coz what had you written in you personal statement before .


----------



## Shockwind (Jun 2, 2011)

Banned cuz I wanna be a moderator, not mag staff.


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Jun 2, 2011)

Banned coz you wanna be a moderator.


----------



## Shockwind (Jun 2, 2011)

Banned cuz do you wanna be a Mag. Staff or Mod or TV Temper?


----------



## Narayan (Jun 2, 2011)

banned coz i want to be banned


----------



## Shockwind (Jun 2, 2011)

Banned cuz you wanna be banned.


----------



## Narayan (Jun 2, 2011)

banned coz you banned me,


----------



## ChaosZero816 (Jun 2, 2011)

banned for thy banning


----------



## Shockwind (Jun 2, 2011)

Banned for having 38 internets.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 2, 2011)

Banned for not showing your "internets"


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Jun 2, 2011)

banned coz thou too not showing internet.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 2, 2011)

I dont need to 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i dont has any >_


----------



## Shockwind (Jun 2, 2011)

Banned for being older than me.


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Jun 2, 2011)

banned coz I'm olde than you by 14 days.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 2, 2011)

Banned because im posting in the same thread as kids :/


----------



## Shockwind (Jun 2, 2011)

Banned for not posting too much. (Except EoF.)


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 2, 2011)

Yeah, thinking about branching out >_>;


----------



## Paarish (Jun 2, 2011)

everyone is banned except for FrozenIndignation, who is older than me...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 2, 2011)

Ah, the vigor of youth


----------



## Narayan (Jun 2, 2011)

banned because i'm younger than you guys.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 2, 2011)

*sigh* i never cease to feel old >_>


----------



## Narayan (Jun 2, 2011)

how old are you?


----------



## Paarish (Jun 2, 2011)

banned cos that's none of your business...

how old are you?


----------



## Narayan (Jun 2, 2011)

banned coz i'm 7.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 2, 2011)

My, looks like SOMEONE is under age
Banned because your probly 21 or something


----------



## Narayan (Jun 2, 2011)

banned because no i'm not. i'm below 21. probably add those two numbers that's closer to my real age.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 2, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> banned because no i'm not. i'm below 21. probably add those two numbers that's closer to my real age.


If your under 10yo then I'm a cow


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 2, 2011)

Mental note: dont play epona's song near 30084pm


----------



## Narayan (Jun 2, 2011)

banned because what's?


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 2, 2011)

Banned because I feel like it!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 2, 2011)

Banned for pretzles


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 2, 2011)

BANNDED for banning me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## Paarish (Jun 2, 2011)

banned cos urgh pretzels


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Jun 2, 2011)

banned coz what's pretzles ?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 2, 2011)

Banned because


----------



## Narayan (Jun 2, 2011)

banned for not sharing


----------



## Paarish (Jun 2, 2011)

banned cos they're not cookies



Spoiler


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 2, 2011)

Banned because I want Jilebi!



Spoiler


----------



## Paarish (Jun 2, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> Banned because I want Jilebi!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


not banned and you now my favourite person on the temp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



EDIT: damn i actually want some now


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 2, 2011)




----------



## Narayan (Jun 2, 2011)

30084pm said:
			
		

> Tanveer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you leaving me?


----------



## Paarish (Jun 2, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> Narayan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have you either of you ever had jilebi before?


----------



## Narayan (Jun 2, 2011)

nope.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 2, 2011)

Nope, seems easy enough to make though.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 2, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> nope.
> 
> 
> QUOTE(FrozenIndignation @ Jun 2 2011, 11:37 AM) Nope, seems easy enough to make though.


It's an indian sweet that tastes awesome...


----------



## Narayan (Jun 2, 2011)

define awesome?


----------



## Paarish (Jun 2, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> define awesome?


me


----------



## Narayan (Jun 2, 2011)

30084pm said:
			
		

> Narayan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i already know you are. i meant define how 'awesome' jilebi is.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 2, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> 30084pm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sugary sweet awesome


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 2, 2011)

Worth making? It really doesn't seem that hard to make :/


----------



## Paarish (Jun 2, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> Worth making? It really doesn't seem that hard to make :/


I don't know how to make it. Look it up. We usually just buy it from the store


----------



## Narayan (Jun 2, 2011)

i don't like foods that are too sweet.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 2, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> i don't like foods that are too sweet.


then you probably won't like it


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 2, 2011)

30084pm said:
			
		

> FrozenIndignation said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have looked at the recipie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





; it looks easy. I'll take it that its worth making then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




;


----------



## Narayan (Jun 2, 2011)

30084pm said:
			
		

> Narayan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


too bad.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 2, 2011)

hey look you got a new... oh wait...


----------



## Narayan (Jun 2, 2011)

wee hee. until i have photoshop cs5, i don't think i'll have a new ava.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 2, 2011)

in that case banned!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 2, 2011)

WAFFLES!!!


----------



## Narayan (Jun 2, 2011)

WAFFLES!!!


----------



## Paarish (Jun 2, 2011)

banned for not playing the game


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jun 2, 2011)

You're banned because fuck you. That's why. 凸ಠ益ಠ)凸


----------



## Paarish (Jun 2, 2011)

banned cos don't you have a gamecation...? what the heck are you doing on the internet?


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jun 2, 2011)

30084pm said:
			
		

> banned cos don't you have a gamecation...? what the heck are you doing on the internet?



Banned because it's 4:30 in the morning and I need to go to sleep


----------



## Narayan (Jun 2, 2011)

banned because sleep!!!


----------



## Paarish (Jun 2, 2011)

banned cos you sleep!


----------



## Narayan (Jun 2, 2011)

banned coz i won't sleep yet.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 2, 2011)

i command you to sleep


----------



## Narayan (Jun 2, 2011)

i refuse


----------



## Paarish (Jun 2, 2011)

dooooooo eeeeeet >.


----------



## Narayan (Jun 2, 2011)

but there's a girl in my bed... i'm afraid i might do something with her.


----------



## Shockwind (Jun 2, 2011)

Banned cuz don't sleep then!


----------



## Paarish (Jun 2, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> but there's a girl in my bed... i'm afraid i might do something with her.


DOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET!!!


----------



## ChaosZero816 (Jun 2, 2011)

banned for forcing someone to sleep.


----------



## Narayan (Jun 2, 2011)

she's 5. i'm 7. is it really okay?


----------



## Paarish (Jun 2, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> she's 5. i'm 7. is it really okay?


so she's 15 and your 17?


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Jun 2, 2011)

Banned coz age does not matters


----------



## Narayan (Jun 2, 2011)

banned coz it does. 


			
				30084pm said:
			
		

> Narayan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no. she's 5 and i'm 7. in my dream. the girl is also in my dream.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 2, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> banned coz it does.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh so she's fictional


----------



## Narayan (Jun 2, 2011)

DOUBLE POST!!!

yeah she is.


----------



## ChaosZero816 (Jun 2, 2011)

banned for ninja-ing me!!

and I'm confused now. Thanks people!!


----------



## Paarish (Jun 2, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> DOUBLE POST!!!
> 
> yeah she is.


so..... no. >.< I'm confused


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Jun 2, 2011)

Banned coz you are confused.


----------



## Narayan (Jun 2, 2011)

banned because you're not


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Jun 2, 2011)

banned coz you too are not confused.


----------



## Narayan (Jun 2, 2011)

banned because you should be.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 2, 2011)

Banned because i hurt myself in my confusion... then i used splash


----------



## Narayan (Jun 2, 2011)

banned because 'but it didn't do anything'


----------



## Paarish (Jun 2, 2011)

banned because i think you mean "no effect"


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Jun 2, 2011)

Banned coz you think.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 2, 2011)

banned cos you don't


----------



## Narayan (Jun 2, 2011)

banned coz sorry.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 2, 2011)

banned cos why?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 2, 2011)

Banned because my magikarp knows hyperbeam


----------



## Shockwind (Jun 2, 2011)

Banned for having a Magikarp.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 2, 2011)

Banned because i love using spiritomb, hacked with wonder guard, agains- oh dear, im a terrible person


----------



## Paarish (Jun 2, 2011)

banned cause


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 2, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## Shockwind (Jun 2, 2011)

Banned for using 30084pm's emoticon.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 2, 2011)




----------



## Paarish (Jun 2, 2011)

banned cos that emoticon is not cool anymore


----------



## Narayan (Jun 2, 2011)

banned because eh?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 2, 2011)

30084pm said:
			
		

> banned cos that emoticon is not cool anymore


SUCCESS!!!


----------



## Paarish (Jun 2, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> banned because eh?


banned for acting canadian


----------



## Narayan (Jun 2, 2011)

banned because wha?


----------



## Paarish (Jun 2, 2011)




----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 2, 2011)

Banned for using endangered skeletons in your post


----------



## Paarish (Jun 2, 2011)

you're an endangered skeleton!


----------



## Narayan (Jun 2, 2011)

banned because i miss someone...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 2, 2011)

30084pm said:
			
		

> you're an endangered skeleton!


My, such naivety.


----------



## ShakeBunny (Jun 2, 2011)

Banned, because I miss them too.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 2, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> banned because i miss someone...
> ~snippity snip~


it's me isn't it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ILU NARAYAN!!!! (and that gif)


----------



## Narayan (Jun 2, 2011)

penguindefender said:
			
		

> Banned, because I miss them too.


you're talking about CA too?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 2, 2011)




----------



## Paarish (Jun 2, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> penguindefender said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


where did he go? and iMasaru?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 2, 2011)

Banned because... cup... cakes?


----------



## Narayan (Jun 2, 2011)

30084pm said:
			
		

> Narayan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


there was a thread about ca leaving...

i don't know about iMasaru.


----------



## Minox (Jun 2, 2011)

Banned for not banning.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 2, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> 30084pm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh okay. that's sad, i didn't say bye. oh well... 
and banned cos a mod is here.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 2, 2011)

Banned because thats the only place I can ban you at!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 2, 2011)

Banned because banning others is so blasé


----------



## Narayan (Jun 2, 2011)

banned coz i don't know that word.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 2, 2011)

bla·sé  (blä-z)
adj.
1. Uninterested because of frequent exposure or indulgence.
2. Unconcerned; nonchalant: had a blasé attitude about housecleaning.
3. Very sophisticated.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 2, 2011)

eeeyup


----------



## Narayan (Jun 2, 2011)

banned because those words hurt my head.  it hurts really bad.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 2, 2011)

banned because


----------



## Narayan (Jun 2, 2011)

banned because my head just blew


----------



## Paarish (Jun 2, 2011)

banned cos


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 2, 2011)

Banned because


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 2, 2011)

More pony? BANNED!


----------



## Narayan (Jun 2, 2011)

banned because ponies should be.
edit: ninjaed


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 2, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> banned because ponies should be.
> edit: ninjaed


----------



## Paarish (Jun 2, 2011)

banned cos buddha just did coke in front of kids


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 2, 2011)




----------



## Minox (Jun 2, 2011)

Banned for being sneaky and posting ponies.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 2, 2011)

banned cos I have proof


----------



## Narayan (Jun 2, 2011)

banned coz i think i love someone...


----------



## Paarish (Jun 2, 2011)

banned cos d'aaawwww


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 2, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> banned coz i think i love someone...


Banned because im


----------



## Narayan (Jun 2, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> Narayan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


banned because you don't know it might be you i'm talking about.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 2, 2011)




----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 2, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> banned because you don't know it might be you i'm talking about.








 as if it would be me.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 2, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> Narayan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Narayan (Jun 2, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> Narayan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 2, 2011)

WTF BANNED!


----------



## Narayan (Jun 2, 2011)

banned because, what was it again?


----------



## Paarish (Jun 2, 2011)

banned because I don't know


----------



## Narayan (Jun 2, 2011)

banned because do you want to lick it?


----------



## Paarish (Jun 2, 2011)

banned because i probably do


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 2, 2011)

Banned because im gonna go tsundere soon >_>;


----------



## Narayan (Jun 2, 2011)

banned because i prefer yandere. 

@30084pm but it's dirty.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 2, 2011)

banned cos why?


----------



## Narayan (Jun 2, 2011)

nabbed coz it fell on the ground. so it's dirty.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 2, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> banned because i prefer yandere.


You wont once i kill you


----------



## Paarish (Jun 2, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> nabbed coz it fell on the ground. so it's *dirty.*


banned cos i don't know how to feel about that... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but its hot!


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 2, 2011)

banned and see you at kings cross on the 25th!


----------



## Paarish (Jun 2, 2011)

banned but awesome


----------



## Narayan (Jun 2, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> Narayan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


maybe because it came from...


----------



## Paarish (Jun 2, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> maybe because it came from...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 2, 2011)

Banned for... doing a happy jig?


			
				Narayan said:
			
		

> FrozenIndignation said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Of course not. What satisfaction would there be in killing you only once?


----------



## Narayan (Jun 2, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> Banned for... doing a happy jig?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fufufu, if you can kill me. but i'd enjoy watching you someone else instead.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 2, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> FrozenIndignation said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 *shuffles away*


----------



## Narayan (Jun 2, 2011)

30084pm said:
			
		

> Narayan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dear me, i forgot to type the most important word. don't worry 30084pm, i won't let him get ya.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 2, 2011)

but you're still banned


----------



## Narayan (Jun 2, 2011)

banned because of the hug(i don't mean i don't like it)

and i think Frozen is not here.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 2, 2011)

nope its just us *dramatic music*


Spoiler



[youtube]a1Y73sPHKxw[/youtube]


i'm going downstairs for more mini brownies (just 1 though. Need have dinner soon)


----------



## Narayan (Jun 2, 2011)

what shall we do then?


----------



## Paarish (Jun 2, 2011)

play the game? or we could... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Spoiler



watch...





Spoiler



tv?


----------



## Narayan (Jun 2, 2011)

it's 1am. no more tv shows. we don't have cable tv.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 2, 2011)

banned for being up at 1am. Go to sleep


----------



## Narayan (Jun 2, 2011)

banned because i can't i'm still downloading stuff.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 2, 2011)

banned because what is it?


----------



## Narayan (Jun 2, 2011)

banned because manga and halo2


----------



## Paarish (Jun 2, 2011)

banned because I haven't played halo 2


----------



## Narayan (Jun 2, 2011)

banned because i'm not playing it. my cousin will.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 2, 2011)

banned because d'aaawww


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 3, 2011)

Banned for D'aaawww


----------



## Narayan (Jun 3, 2011)

banned coz revival


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 3, 2011)

Banned cuz i was sleeping >_>;


----------



## Narayan (Jun 3, 2011)

banned coz later i'll be sleeping


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 3, 2011)

Banned for going wee-wee in my canteen.


----------



## Narayan (Jun 3, 2011)

banned because you have no proof.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 3, 2011)

Banned for being awesome


----------



## Narayan (Jun 3, 2011)

banned coz you have a new ava. and i'm not awesome


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 3, 2011)

Banned for definitely being awesome


----------



## Narayan (Jun 3, 2011)

banned because i'm definitely not awesome costy's awesome


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Jun 3, 2011)

Banned because you still have not learned your limit break skill.


----------



## Narayan (Jun 3, 2011)

banned because later!


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 3, 2011)

Banned because ಠ_ಠ


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 3, 2011)

Banned because


----------



## Narayan (Jun 3, 2011)

banned because my download failed


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 3, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> banned because my download failed


----------



## ChaosZero816 (Jun 3, 2011)

banned for that pic.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 3, 2011)

Banned because


----------



## Shockwind (Jun 3, 2011)

Banned for having a new avatar.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 3, 2011)

Banned for not having a new avitar


----------



## Narayan (Jun 3, 2011)

banned because of that pic before


----------



## Shockwind (Jun 3, 2011)

Banned for not having an avatar and sig.


----------



## Narayan (Jun 3, 2011)

banned because you're using balziken


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 3, 2011)

Banned for state-ing the obvious


----------



## Narayan (Jun 3, 2011)

banned because she's not online. i only had a talk with my exes and not her


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 3, 2011)

Banned because that sucks :/


----------



## Narayan (Jun 3, 2011)

banned because i'm having a bit fun with one of them. lately i've been a bit lucky 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




also i'm having fun in angry birds.


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Jun 3, 2011)

banned coz being lucky


----------



## Shockwind (Jun 3, 2011)

Banned cuz I'm not playing RoN right now.


----------



## Narayan (Jun 3, 2011)

banned because what is RoN?


----------



## Shockwind (Jun 3, 2011)

Banned cuz it's Rise of Nations.


----------



## Narayan (Jun 3, 2011)

Banned because genre?


----------



## Shockwind (Jun 3, 2011)

Banned cuz it's Action and Strategy.


----------



## Narayan (Jun 3, 2011)

banned because i forgot what do you do in that genre. and angry birds is kinda easy so far.


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Jun 3, 2011)

banned coz i play both games.


----------



## Narayan (Jun 3, 2011)

banned coz where's tweety?


----------



## Shockwind (Jun 3, 2011)

Banned cuz I didn't put Tweety in the sig box.


----------



## Narayan (Jun 3, 2011)

banned coz i don't like RoN, i'll just lose.


----------



## Shockwind (Jun 3, 2011)

Banned cuz I only played it 3 times.


----------



## Narayan (Jun 3, 2011)

banned coz i'm hungry


----------



## Shockwind (Jun 3, 2011)

Banned cuz eat snacks while posting here.

EDIT: I'm also hungry.


----------



## Narayan (Jun 3, 2011)

banned coz i want to eat a chicken. blazing chicken.


----------



## Shockwind (Jun 3, 2011)

Banned cuz don't eat me or I'll burn you. j/k


----------



## Narayan (Jun 3, 2011)

hehe banned because i'm drinking nestea


----------



## Shockwind (Jun 3, 2011)

Banned cuz Nestea's my brother's favorite drink.


----------



## Narayan (Jun 3, 2011)

banned coz it's good, and it's cheap.


----------



## Shockwind (Jun 3, 2011)

Banned cuz I'm eating Skyflakes right now...


----------



## Narayan (Jun 3, 2011)

banned coz what are you doing?


----------



## Shockwind (Jun 3, 2011)

Banned cuz I made 2 new topics today.


----------



## Narayan (Jun 3, 2011)

banned coz i'm not the type to post topics.


----------



## Shockwind (Jun 3, 2011)

Banned cuz I'm in the mood today to make new topics. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But honestly, I'm same as you. I'm not the type of user who makes new topics, almost every day.


----------



## Narayan (Jun 3, 2011)

banned because i think i'm the only temper here in davao.


----------



## Shockwind (Jun 3, 2011)

Banned cuz maybe.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 3, 2011)

Banned cos ohai everyone


----------



## Narayan (Jun 3, 2011)

banned coz o hai! you're back!!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 3, 2011)

banned cuz o hai!!!


----------



## Narayan (Jun 3, 2011)

banned coz you're still on the members group


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 3, 2011)

Banned because... so are you?


----------



## Narayan (Jun 3, 2011)

banned because i made a mistake. i should have said you're still a gbatemp regular


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 3, 2011)




----------



## Paarish (Jun 3, 2011)

Banned cos mila now has the moustache and monocle combo


----------



## Narayan (Jun 3, 2011)

banned coz milia's her name? from where is she?


----------



## Paarish (Jun 3, 2011)

Banned for being uninformed (character in tales

*Posts merged*

Banned for being uninformed (character in tales Of xillia)


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 3, 2011)

Banned because milla is badass 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (though i can help but feel that jude will be just as awesome (okay, jade curtis, hisei hearts (translates to Jade), and now Jude mathis... i demand a skit between the 3 in a future tales of the world title))


----------



## Narayan (Jun 3, 2011)

banned because i didn't play any tales.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 3, 2011)

Banned because you should


----------



## Narayan (Jun 3, 2011)

banned because i only have a pc.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 3, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> Banned because milla is badass
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't worry about it. Majority of the games are japanese and I only played them using a translation guide


----------



## Narayan (Jun 3, 2011)

banned because i've read symphonia and one other.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 3, 2011)

Banned because the gameplay is what makes the games so awesome.



			
				30084pm said:
			
		

> Don't worry about it. Majority of the games are japanese and I only played them using a translation guide


Pfft, translation guides are for wimps BAKA DESU DESU DESU!!! SHIPAI SHIPAI DESU!!!


----------



## Paarish (Jun 3, 2011)

Banned because something about an idiot and mistake?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 3, 2011)

Banned because yeah >_>;


----------



## Narayan (Jun 3, 2011)

banned because i'm more of a reader than a gamer


----------



## Paarish (Jun 3, 2011)

Banned cos good for you!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 3, 2011)

Banned because thats a fair enough point. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit: eh, ninja'd


----------



## Narayan (Jun 3, 2011)

banned because i've also read Tales of Innocence and a bit of the tales that has something related to orbs to power up things.

can you help me remember what it is? i think it's vesperia.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 3, 2011)

... vesperia?
Edit: yup, definetly Vesperia... those orbs were probly blastia cores


----------



## Narayan (Jun 3, 2011)

tales of vesperia? is it the one where the protagonist was suspected of being a thief or bandit and forced to flee the castle, the princess came with him. they were following the his best friend, also a knight of the palace. 

i think it went like that.


EDIT: yeah that's it, now i remember, but i never finished i though. i was only up to the part where they met this librarian girl and they went to a place where they found a blastia core.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 3, 2011)

That's the one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






YU-RI LO-WELL!!!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 3, 2011)

Yup, thats vesperia all right.


----------



## Narayan (Jun 3, 2011)

which platform is it available?

EDIT: i'm really good at derailing this thread.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 3, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> which platform is it available?


Xbox360 (english version available)
PS3 (Superior content)


----------



## Narayan (Jun 3, 2011)

is there a ps3 emulator for PC yet?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 3, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> is there a ps3 emulator for PC yet?


Nope >_


----------



## Paarish (Jun 3, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> is there a ps3 emulator for PC yet?


*giggle*

LOOK! NEW AVATAR!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 3, 2011)

Banned for changeing your avatar to leon dispite judas being so much better.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 3, 2011)

banned cos they're the same person


----------



## Narayan (Jun 3, 2011)

banned because who's that?

@ FrozenIndignation thanks, maybe i'll try those out someday..


----------



## Paarish (Jun 3, 2011)

banned because Leon is a character from Tales of Destiny and Judas is a character from Tales of Destiny 2. AND I'VE JUST RUINED THE "BIG" SURPRISE!!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 3, 2011)

Banned because hmph


----------



## Paarish (Jun 3, 2011)

banned cos


----------



## Narayan (Jun 3, 2011)

banned coz it's a such a trouble accidentally using the installer for office beta. now i have to remove all traces manually.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 3, 2011)

Banned because your avatar and i have something in common >_


----------



## Paarish (Jun 3, 2011)

banned cos whats an avitar?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 3, 2011)

Banned because typo.


----------



## Narayan (Jun 3, 2011)

banned to increase EoF postcount


----------



## Paarish (Jun 3, 2011)

banned cos that's not how the EOF works


----------



## Narayan (Jun 3, 2011)

banned coz yeah, i just have no more reason to ban you.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 3, 2011)




----------



## Narayan (Jun 3, 2011)




----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 3, 2011)




----------



## Paarish (Jun 3, 2011)

banned for ruining this thread...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 3, 2011)

your welcome.


----------



## ChaosZero816 (Jun 3, 2011)

banned for being welcome


----------



## Narayan (Jun 3, 2011)

banned for not telling me what city are you?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 3, 2011)

Banned for thinking chaoszero816 is a city


----------



## Paarish (Jun 3, 2011)

banned for not reading past Narayan's poor grammer


----------



## Narayan (Jun 3, 2011)

banned you both for reading my post before i can edit it.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 3, 2011)

Banned because


----------



## Narayan (Jun 3, 2011)

banned because neet


----------



## Paarish (Jun 3, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> Banned because
> 
> 
> 
> ...



banned because what?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 3, 2011)

30084pm said:
			
		

> FrozenIndignation said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Banned because


Banned because 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 also


----------



## Narayan (Jun 3, 2011)

i just discovered the word neet.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 3, 2011)

Thats... uh... neat... of you...


----------



## Paarish (Jun 3, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> i just discovered the word neet.


banned for not providing definition


----------



## Narayan (Jun 3, 2011)

here ya go....

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NEET

http://myanimelist.net/manga/23779/Kamisama_no_Memochou


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 3, 2011)

I wish I were a NEET detective >_


----------



## Narayan (Jun 3, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> I wish I were a NEET detective >_


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 3, 2011)

Banned because im fine with just being a summon spirit...


----------



## Paarish (Jun 3, 2011)

banned because if you get to be a summon spirit then so do i!


----------



## Narayan (Jun 3, 2011)

banned because i can summon you now.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 3, 2011)

summon me then >.


----------



## Narayan (Jun 3, 2011)

not right now, i'm naked. all my clothes are in the washer. even the towel.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 3, 2011)

summon me now please


----------



## Narayan (Jun 3, 2011)

okay. i bought new clothes.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 3, 2011)

nevermind


----------



## Narayan (Jun 3, 2011)

banned because angels are calling me...


----------



## Paarish (Jun 3, 2011)

banned cos I think that means you are dead


----------



## Narayan (Jun 3, 2011)

banned because probably...


----------



## Paarish (Jun 3, 2011)

how is it?


----------



## Narayan (Jun 3, 2011)

how is what?


----------



## Paarish (Jun 3, 2011)

Death?


----------



## Narayan (Jun 3, 2011)

it was painful at first. but now i feel light.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 3, 2011)

banned for dying


----------



## Narayan (Jun 3, 2011)

banned for being able to talked with the dead. oh wait, i was posting.... nvm


----------



## Paarish (Jun 3, 2011)

banned for being the undead


----------



## Narayan (Jun 3, 2011)

banned because i was told i wasn't dead yet.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 3, 2011)

Banned for being a vampire then!


----------



## Narayan (Jun 3, 2011)

banned for having a cool new ava and sig!!


----------



## Paarish (Jun 3, 2011)

banned cos where's YOUR cool new ava and sig?


----------



## Narayan (Jun 3, 2011)

sig+ava is over limit. i'll have do fix it after i install photoshop later.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 3, 2011)

can't wait


----------



## Narayan (Jun 3, 2011)

still 3 hours after download. plus the installation which will be several minutes, plus if lucky, the serials i found works, if not gotta look for one again. and then the editing. and last, sleep.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 3, 2011)

Why don't you sleep while downloading?


----------



## Narayan (Jun 3, 2011)

okay. i'll take a nap.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 3, 2011)

kk g'night


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 3, 2011)

Banned for changing ava.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 3, 2011)

banned for same reason


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 3, 2011)

Banned because AlanJohn vs Sop 2012 fight is still delayed.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 3, 2011)

banned cos NOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 3, 2011)

Banned becuase Sop officially stated that he's not going troll mode anytime soon.
+AlanJohn didn't release any new troll ava


----------



## Paarish (Jun 3, 2011)

banned cos oh well these things happen. Time to move on and begin planning AlanJohn vs GBAtemp.


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 3, 2011)

Banned because thats a good idea!
Everyday there are less and less mods in the temp, I could easily take down 10... I'm just waiting until the security budget will get down like Sony...


----------



## Paarish (Jun 3, 2011)

banned cos I think you could take them


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 3, 2011)

Banned because I need to save the world from Sausage Head and Tagzard first.


----------



## Sausage Head (Jun 3, 2011)

almost banned for repetitive violation of rules that concern posted images


----------



## Paarish (Jun 3, 2011)

@AJ *salute*


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 3, 2011)

Sausage Head said:
			
		

> almost banned for repetitive violation of rules that concern posted images


Banned because I got a warn for that.


----------



## ShakeBunny (Jun 3, 2011)

Banned because... well... you're AlanJohn.

There are so many reasons.


----------



## Narayan (Jun 3, 2011)

banned for banning AJ.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 3, 2011)

banned for banning PD


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 4, 2011)

Banned for banning narayan


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 4, 2011)

Banned for banning 30084pm.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 4, 2011)

Banned for banning me >_


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 4, 2011)

Banned cuz i am sausage head


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 4, 2011)

Banned because your head doesn't appear to be a sausage.


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 4, 2011)

Banned cuz i am disappoint


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 4, 2011)

Banned because your a disappointment


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 4, 2011)

Banned for confusing the possessive case of the pronoun "you" with the contraction "you're."


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 4, 2011)

Banned because I did that intentionally.


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 4, 2011)

Banned because you did that intentionally.


----------



## Narayan (Jun 4, 2011)

unintentional ban


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 4, 2011)

Universal ban


----------



## Narayan (Jun 4, 2011)

bored ban


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 4, 2011)

infrequent ban


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 4, 2011)

Banned, parce que tu n'as pas vu mon cheval.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 4, 2011)

Banned by GlacialisIndignatio


----------



## Sheimi (Jun 4, 2011)

Banned because not getting my cup of coffee


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 4, 2011)

Banned because of potatoes.

yatta-ti-tata-toe-tata-ti


----------



## Shinigami357 (Jun 4, 2011)

Banned because I don't wanna eat breakfast/lunch.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 4, 2011)

Banned because the thought of food irks me.


----------



## Shockwind (Jun 4, 2011)

Banned for changing your avatar... again.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 4, 2011)

... what? didn't I already... what? DAMMIT, YOUR BANNED!!!


----------



## Shockwind (Jun 4, 2011)

Banned for banning me... again.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 4, 2011)

Banned because there's moar where that came from...


----------



## Shockwind (Jun 4, 2011)

Banned for making me lol, because of your 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 emoticon. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: BAH! I'm confused.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 4, 2011)

Banned because cool


----------



## Paarish (Jun 4, 2011)

Banned for emOticon


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 4, 2011)

Banned for a lack of EMOticon
and your back


----------



## Paarish (Jun 4, 2011)

Banned cos ohai


----------



## Narayan (Jun 4, 2011)

banned because damn i'm still sleepy, my eyes and head hurts.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 4, 2011)

Banned cos you should get more rest  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And hi


----------



## Paarish (Jun 4, 2011)

Banned because you were up all night downloading stuff. Hence your eyes hurt
And you're tired


----------



## Narayan (Jun 4, 2011)

banned coz it wasn't just last night, i kinda forgot when i last slept properly, except today.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 4, 2011)

Banned because you really shouldn't do that too much >_


----------



## Paarish (Jun 4, 2011)

Banned cos im going suit shopping today so I probably won't be on much


----------



## Narayan (Jun 4, 2011)

banned because i do. i just realized it after my rest. things are still kinda fuzzy. but i'm still looking for something

edit: you ninja'd me... i'm very slow.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 4, 2011)

Banned because suit eh? whats the occasion?


----------



## Paarish (Jun 4, 2011)

banned cos it's for my cousin's wedding and I'm back


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 4, 2011)

Banned for "the most unimaginative username."


----------



## Paarish (Jun 5, 2011)

banned for "Advanced Member"


----------



## Narayan (Jun 5, 2011)

banned for intensive sweating.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 5, 2011)

banned cos it's all for you baby


----------



## Narayan (Jun 5, 2011)

banned because hair says boy. face says boy, blushing says girl, uniform says girl eyes says boy, overall boy.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 5, 2011)

banned cos I believe technically it's a robot since its a vocaloid character


----------



## Narayan (Jun 5, 2011)

banned because name?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 5, 2011)

Banned because seconded


----------



## Narayan (Jun 5, 2011)

banned because don't give it to him.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 5, 2011)

banned cos 



Spoiler: ONLY FOR NARAYAN



His name is Kaito


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 5, 2011)

Banned because how else will i know its kaito?
Edit: damn, ninja'd


----------



## Paarish (Jun 5, 2011)

banned for being too slow


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 5, 2011)

Banned for not telling me who he is, despite it obviously being an overly feminized version of kaito.


----------



## iMasaru (Jun 5, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> banned because i miss someone...



Banned coz i was just passing by the Temp~
Banned coz, how dare you use my dance >
Banned coz i don't give you permission to use my dance!
Banned coz, how dare you miss someone else while using my dance  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Banned coz dayuuuumm! haven't banned anyone on here in tiiiiiiiime~
Banned coz i've banned you 5 times already.
Banned coz byeeee~ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Banned coz of the power of RAWR!!!!

EDIT:
Banned coz i had to edit!
Banned coz you may use my dance :3


----------



## Narayan (Jun 5, 2011)

banned coz i remember him when i see that dance. when i remember him, i remember you too. why won't you stay? 

if you're just passing by, you won't reply.

EDIT: thanks for letting me use the dance.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 5, 2011)

Banned because how special >_>; you two had a moment.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 5, 2011)

Banned for...PONIES!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 5, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 5, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 5, 2011)

Banned because


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 5, 2011)

Banned because


----------



## Narayan (Jun 5, 2011)

banned because woot.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 5, 2011)

And guess whats inside it


----------



## Narayan (Jun 5, 2011)

inside what?


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 5, 2011)

Inside this ban


----------



## Narayan (Jun 5, 2011)

fuck! banned because i got tricked!!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 5, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> inside what?


Inside my jar of pony 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



cus


----------



## Narayan (Jun 5, 2011)

banned because i don't need ponies.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 5, 2011)

Banned because everyone needs ponies


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 5, 2011)

Banned because


----------



## Narayan (Jun 5, 2011)

banned because cat lovers don't need ponies. i only love felines.


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 5, 2011)

Banned cuz nyan.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 5, 2011)

Banned because


----------



## Narayan (Jun 5, 2011)

banned because


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 5, 2011)

Banned because ...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 5, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 5, 2011)

banned because


----------



## Narayan (Jun 5, 2011)

alryt, nekos must conquer this thread!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 5, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## Narayan (Jun 5, 2011)

banned coz


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 5, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 5, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> alryt, nekos must conquer this thread!!
> 
> -snip-


Catgirls suck 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Also the all All Mighty Lucario shall take this thread!





Banning anyone who disagrees with me


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Jun 5, 2011)

Banned for posting so many pics


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 5, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## Narayan (Jun 5, 2011)

banned coz


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 5, 2011)

Banned for madness. Wait...


----------



## Narayan (Jun 5, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> Narayan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


banned coz


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 5, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## Narayan (Jun 5, 2011)

banned coz even wikipedia is a catgirl


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 5, 2011)

Banned cuz ;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 5, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## Narayan (Jun 5, 2011)

banned coz


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 5, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 5, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 5, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## Narayan (Jun 5, 2011)

banned coz stop posting ponies!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 5, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 5, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## Narayan (Jun 5, 2011)

banned coz where are you getting those? why won't they end?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 5, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## Narayan (Jun 5, 2011)

banned coz



Spoiler


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 5, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 5, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## Narayan (Jun 5, 2011)

banned coz what?


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 5, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 5, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 5, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 5, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## Narayan (Jun 5, 2011)

what does that argument is invalid meme mean?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 5, 2011)

Banned cuz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit: Err the meme itself is basically exactly what you see.
Or in more general terms, i think your wrong, so im going to post a bizzare image to show you how wrong you are


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 5, 2011)

Banned cuz WAT DID U SAY ABOUT ME MUTHA!?

YOU DIE NAO!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 5, 2011)

Hydreigon said:
			
		

> Banned cuz WAT DID U SAY ABOUT ME MUTHA!?
> 
> YOU DIE NAO!


Banned because


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 5, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 5, 2011)

Banned coz


----------



## Narayan (Jun 5, 2011)

banned coz why you keep posting images?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 5, 2011)

Banned cuz... i.. dont know...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 5, 2011)

Banned cuz it's time to end this.


----------



## Narayan (Jun 5, 2011)

banned coz i saw a bug.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 5, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## Narayan (Jun 5, 2011)

banned cause i found out, ponies are causing the bug.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 5, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## Narayan (Jun 5, 2011)

banned because i hate you... all you do is post ponies...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 5, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Jun 5, 2011)

Banned for always putting mustachios on your avatars!


----------



## Narayan (Jun 5, 2011)

banned for editing a pokemon


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 5, 2011)

Banned because... ninja


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 5, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## Narayan (Jun 5, 2011)

banned because haha you're slow!


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Jun 5, 2011)

Banned because you got  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'd
---
@Narayan: Banned because I bet you don't know _what_ I used to edit the Jellicents!


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 5, 2011)

Banned cuz I have the most awesome hamster!


----------



## Narayan (Jun 5, 2011)

banned because cats are cuter. 

@helloworld12321 photoshop? paint.net? gimp?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 5, 2011)

Banned because cats are cuter


----------



## Narayan (Jun 5, 2011)

banned for copying me!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 5, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 5, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 5, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 5, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## Narayan (Jun 5, 2011)

banned coz you hid the porn.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 5, 2011)

Banned cuz i dont have porn


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Jun 5, 2011)

Banned because that is disgusting


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 5, 2011)

helloworld12321 said:
			
		

> Banned because that is disgusting


Banned because the white parts are not what you think, I SWEAR!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 5, 2011)

Banned for lying.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 5, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 5, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 5, 2011)

banned cuz


----------



## ChaosZero816 (Jun 5, 2011)

banned for cupcakes!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 5, 2011)

Banned for so sweet an tasty


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 5, 2011)

Banned cuz I made them myself.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 5, 2011)

Banned for admitting your a terrorist...
("war on terror"... how the hell can you wage war on an adjective?)


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 5, 2011)

This post has been removed by a moderator.

_Reason: The person above has been banned. -Hydreigon_


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 5, 2011)

This post has been removed by a moderator.

_Reason: Stop spamming pony images_


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 5, 2011)

This post has been removed by a moderator.

_Reason: You are banned for ponies_


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 5, 2011)

Banned because that was pretty disapointing :/


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 5, 2011)

...

...

...Awkward ban.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 5, 2011)

Banned for overuse of ellipsis


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 5, 2011)

Banned cuz how do i do taht?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 5, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## Narayan (Jun 5, 2011)

banned because i'm here


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 5, 2011)

Banned because NARAYAN-KUN


----------



## Narayan (Jun 5, 2011)

wahhh, a stalker!! get away!!


Spoiler



just kidding.


----------



## Shockwind (Jun 5, 2011)

Banned cuz I'm a 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 j/k


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 5, 2011)

Banned cuz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 now i can stop posting ponies... unless someone else starts again.


----------



## Narayan (Jun 5, 2011)

banned becasue,... ah nvm


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 5, 2011)

Banned because


----------



## Narayan (Jun 5, 2011)

you creep!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 5, 2011)




----------



## Narayan (Jun 5, 2011)

sorry, can't reply properly.

banned because i'm eating.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 5, 2011)

Banned because i haven't eaten yet :/


----------



## Narayan (Jun 5, 2011)

banned coz want me to feed you?


----------



## Paarish (Jun 5, 2011)

Banned cos new ava


----------



## Narayan (Jun 5, 2011)

banned coz when's the wedding?


----------



## Paarish (Jun 5, 2011)

Banned cos its on my mums birthday. When's that you ask? You will never know


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 5, 2011)

Banned because your back


----------



## Shockwind (Jun 5, 2011)

Banned cuz I'm hungry.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 5, 2011)

Banned cos what about my back? OMFG my back is on fire! Aaaaaagh!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 5, 2011)

Banned because it wasn't me... this time...


----------



## Narayan (Jun 5, 2011)

banned because it might be... me.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 5, 2011)

Banned cos you lit my back on fire? Son, i am disappoint


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 5, 2011)

Banned because i blame FiReFoX_7


----------



## Shockwind (Jun 5, 2011)

Banned cuz I've been ninja'd.


----------



## Narayan (Jun 5, 2011)

banned because i only said it MIGHT be. but i found out i didn't


----------



## Paarish (Jun 5, 2011)

Banned cos I don't understand how you are involved in all of this


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 5, 2011)

Banned because it must have been FiReFoX_7


----------



## Shockwind (Jun 5, 2011)

Banned cuz I don't know what you guys are talking about. >_


----------



## Narayan (Jun 5, 2011)

banned because i think so too.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 5, 2011)

Banned cos why would firefox do something like that?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 5, 2011)

Banned because its all FiReFoX_7's doing!!!


----------



## Narayan (Jun 5, 2011)

banned because he is a fox!!!


----------



## Shockwind (Jun 5, 2011)

Banned cuz I'm confused.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 5, 2011)

Banned cos that explains it!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 5, 2011)

Banned because he has got "fire" in his name, clearly a connection to the "fire" on your back!!!


----------



## Narayan (Jun 5, 2011)

banned because "case solved!"


----------



## Paarish (Jun 5, 2011)

Banned cos book 'em chief


----------



## Shockwind (Jun 5, 2011)

Banned cuz I don't really get what you guys are talking about.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 5, 2011)

Banned for admitting your guilt!!!


----------



## Paarish (Jun 5, 2011)

Banned cos he's denying it. Hence your sentence will now be harsher!


----------



## Shockwind (Jun 5, 2011)

Banned cuz now I'm really confused.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 5, 2011)

Banned cuz this topic has some epic ninja'ing going on.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 5, 2011)

Banned cos maybe people should stop f***ing posting then


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 5, 2011)

Banned cuz im not complaining


----------



## Paarish (Jun 5, 2011)

Banned cos I'm so upset that Narayan keeps rejecting my love...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 5, 2011)

Banned cuz maybe i should reject your love too


----------



## Narayan (Jun 5, 2011)

banned because i never rejected your love... i'm evading it.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 5, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## Shockwind (Jun 5, 2011)

Banned cuz the topic changed.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 5, 2011)

Banned cos why are you evading it? WHAT ABOUT OUR KIDS? ARE YOU EVADING THEM AS WELL?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 5, 2011)

30084pm said:
			
		

> Banned cos why are you evading it? WHAT ABOUT OUR KIDS? ARE YOU EVADING THEM AS WELL?


They died didn't they?
I still have their genetic information on hand, want me to make replicas?


----------



## Narayan (Jun 5, 2011)

banned because what kids? i wasn't aware of this?


----------



## Paarish (Jun 5, 2011)

Banned cos you're still awesome anyway


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 5, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> banned because what kids? i wasn't aware of this?


Didn't it happen like... more than 20 pages ago?


----------



## Narayan (Jun 5, 2011)

banned because, it was probably when i was drunk.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 5, 2011)

Banned cos you're always drunk


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 5, 2011)

Banned because yeah, that would make sense.


----------



## Narayan (Jun 5, 2011)

banned because i'm not drunk now,


----------



## Paarish (Jun 5, 2011)

Banned cos all your flirting says otherwise.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 5, 2011)

Banned because i feel like a third wheel >_


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 5, 2011)

WHEEEEEEEEEE DOUBLE RAINPOSTS OH MY GOD... DOUBLE POST ALL THE WAY


----------



## adamshinoda (Jun 5, 2011)

banned for double post


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 5, 2011)

Banned because it was so intense.


----------



## Shockwind (Jun 5, 2011)

Banned cuz I'm bored. -_-


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 5, 2011)

Banned because 30084pm and narayan-kun aren't posting >_


----------



## Narayan (Jun 5, 2011)

banned because you can entertain me.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 5, 2011)

Banned because NARAYAN-SAMA!!!


----------



## Paarish (Jun 5, 2011)

Banned cos i was in the shower 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and the subject of me loving Narayan was boring so I hoped you would post something interesting in my absence. It appears you did not


----------



## Narayan (Jun 5, 2011)

banned because don't add sama. only kun.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 5, 2011)

Banned cos technicalities


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 5, 2011)

Banned because  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





			
				Narayan said:
			
		

> banned because don't add sama. only kun.


okay nara-kun


----------



## Paarish (Jun 5, 2011)

banned for


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 5, 2011)

Banned for


----------



## Paarish (Jun 5, 2011)




----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 5, 2011)




----------



## Paarish (Jun 5, 2011)




----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 5, 2011)




----------



## Paarish (Jun 5, 2011)




----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 5, 2011)




----------



## Narayan (Jun 5, 2011)

banned coz you're both gone?


----------



## Paarish (Jun 5, 2011)

banned cos i'm still here. I'm just playing on KH:BBS via RemoteJoy


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 5, 2011)

Banned because I lost my virginity today.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 5, 2011)

banned cos aren't you like 13?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 5, 2011)

Banned cuz im playing portal 2 co-op :/


----------



## Narayan (Jun 5, 2011)

banned coz my right shoulder hurts.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 5, 2011)

banned cos you're not telling us why.


----------



## Sausage Head (Jun 5, 2011)

banned 195249


----------



## Narayan (Jun 5, 2011)

banned coz what's with the number? 

@30084pm, mouse. i've been using the mouse so much.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 5, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> banned coz what's with the number?
> 
> @30084pm, mouse. i've been using the mouse so much.


banned cos that's not very interesting


----------



## Narayan (Jun 5, 2011)

banned coz it's not supposed to be. i'm complaining about my shoulder and arm getting tired of using the mouse. fortunately, i don't feel my shoulder muscle burning yet.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 5, 2011)

Banned for having nothing interesting to say


----------



## Sausage Head (Jun 5, 2011)

banned++


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Jun 5, 2011)

banned#


----------



## Narayan (Jun 5, 2011)

banned .net


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Jun 5, 2011)

Banned.com


----------



## Paarish (Jun 5, 2011)

banned.co.uk


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Jun 5, 2011)

Banned coz .co.in


----------



## Narayan (Jun 5, 2011)

banned.ph


----------



## Paarish (Jun 5, 2011)

banned.org


----------



## Narayan (Jun 5, 2011)

banned.us


----------



## Paarish (Jun 5, 2011)

C-C-C-Combo Breaker!!!


----------



## Narayan (Jun 5, 2011)

ohohoho, i really love this thread.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 5, 2011)

inorite?


----------



## Narayan (Jun 5, 2011)

i'm hungry. i'll eat and maybe sleep, what do you think? it's 23:44


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 5, 2011)

Banned for not using my sig


----------



## Narayan (Jun 5, 2011)

banned because i want to match my ava and sig. but sig got removed. didn't check the size....


----------



## Paarish (Jun 5, 2011)

banned cos you should resize it.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 5, 2011)

Banned cuz i concur


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 5, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## Wizerzak (Jun 5, 2011)

Hydreigon said:
			
		

> Banned cuz



banned because that's the 5th time i've seen that on GBAtemp today.


----------



## Sausage Head (Jun 5, 2011)

banned because its my 3rd time seeing it


----------



## Paarish (Jun 5, 2011)

banned cos I've seen it 3 times as well. This makes 4th


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 5, 2011)

Banned cuz my PS3 broke in such a stupid way lol.


----------



## person66 (Jun 6, 2011)

banned because it was your fault


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 6, 2011)

Banned cuz it definitely was.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 6, 2011)

Banned for pony


----------



## ChaosZero816 (Jun 6, 2011)

banned for thy banning arts.


----------



## Narayan (Jun 6, 2011)

banned for banning my friend


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 6, 2011)

Banned because NARA-KUN!!!


----------



## Narayan (Jun 6, 2011)

banned because i won't stay long... i still have to do some things...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 6, 2011)

Banned cuz k


----------



## Paarish (Jun 6, 2011)

Banned cos hai


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 6, 2011)

Banned cuz hey 30084pm


----------



## Paarish (Jun 6, 2011)

Banned cos no wub?


----------



## Narayan (Jun 6, 2011)

banned coz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i still have two weeks to be online about half a day. when classes start i'll be busy again


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 6, 2011)

30084pm said:
			
		

> Banned cos no wub?


----------



## Paarish (Jun 6, 2011)

banned cos thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I no longer feel left out


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 6, 2011)

Banned because I would never leave you out


----------



## Narayan (Jun 6, 2011)

banned because I wish ISPs here can be better.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 6, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> Banned because I would never leave you out


banned cos d'aaawww tnx


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 6, 2011)

@nara-kun I could say the same thing >_


----------



## Narayan (Jun 6, 2011)

how much do 2mbps there? 3g and phone lines?


----------



## Paarish (Jun 6, 2011)

banned for not banning


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 6, 2011)

Above poster, Banned.

@nara-kun
I never said our reasons were the same 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




; or even that i have it worse.
Actually, the internet providers where you are... they're pretty damn bad, at least, judging by wikipedia. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I... I suppose I shouldn't complain >_>; but I'm kinda peeved about the isp here because of all the bullshit loops I've had to jump through just to get they're service a month after signing up with them.


----------



## Narayan (Jun 6, 2011)

banned for explaining.

haha, yeah, it's very very sad. i can't pirate very much.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 6, 2011)

Banned because whats your download speed/limit?


----------



## Narayan (Jun 6, 2011)

banned because 2mbps/unlimited

there's a plan of the same price but 5mbps/15gb per month.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 6, 2011)

Banned because ouch  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 that sucks.

Though until my adsl2+ gets connected im stuck with a 3g 1.53Mb/sec speed with a 6GB limit.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 6, 2011)

banned cos I don't understand what you two are talking about


----------



## Narayan (Jun 6, 2011)

banned coz you want to talk something you know?


----------



## Paarish (Jun 6, 2011)

banned cos your conversation seem like serious shit so no


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 6, 2011)

Banned cuz, eh, not really...


----------



## Paarish (Jun 6, 2011)

banned cos I'm watching Man vs Food


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 6, 2011)

Banned because i was playing the borderlands full game demo >_>;


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Jun 6, 2011)

Banned coz there's too much pink,purple and yellow


----------



## Paarish (Jun 6, 2011)

banned cos it's better than too much orange


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 6, 2011)

banned cuz i concur


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 6, 2011)

Banned because there are 2000 pages, but not 9000 so I can't make a joke about it!


----------



## Narayan (Jun 6, 2011)

banned because let's make this thread have 9000 pages before december.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 6, 2011)

Banned, then we need more people


----------



## Narayan (Jun 6, 2011)

banned, we need more people who has no life.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 6, 2011)

banned because the temp should be full of them


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 6, 2011)

Banned because we need you to help make the EOF Bunker more interesting.


----------



## Narayan (Jun 6, 2011)

banned because not all go to EOF


----------



## Paarish (Jun 6, 2011)

banned because we should attract more people to the EOF.


----------



## Narayan (Jun 6, 2011)

banned because how?


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Jun 6, 2011)

Banned coz F*** yeah.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 6, 2011)

Banned because ponies wont work >_< it does the opposite


----------



## Narayan (Jun 6, 2011)

banned because try posting rom links... but it attract war increases as well...


----------



## Paarish (Jun 6, 2011)

banned cos we should tell everyone we have a working flashcart but we're not giving it to anyone. That way people will come and be like: "CAN I HAZ FLASHCAERT!?" and I'll be like "no".


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 6, 2011)

Banned cuz click here for roms
Click here for illegal roms
Click here for sexy illegal roms
Click for some smokeing hot rom on rom action


----------



## Paarish (Jun 6, 2011)

banned cos that works


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 6, 2011)

Banned cos(30)


----------



## Narayan (Jun 6, 2011)

banned coz, still no new posters


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 6, 2011)

Banned cos(45) >_


----------



## Paarish (Jun 6, 2011)

banned cos lolwut


----------



## Sausage Head (Jun 6, 2011)

banned from the sausage zeppelin


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Jun 6, 2011)

Banned for changing your suit


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 6, 2011)

Banned cuz I shot down that sausage zeppelin once.


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Jun 6, 2011)

Banned for changing your avatar as well.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 6, 2011)

baned for looking like the pringles guy


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 6, 2011)

Banned cuz I'm not so sure about the female one...


----------



## ShakeBunny (Jun 6, 2011)

You have now been banned,
For not speaking in haiku.
It isn't that hard.


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 6, 2011)

I speak in haiku
Since you are doing it now.
Therefore, you are banned.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 6, 2011)

banned cos I think you two want this thread:
http://gbatemp.net/t295409-poetry


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 6, 2011)

I have one word: banned.
I am too lazy to think
Of a good reason.


----------



## Holified 2x (Jun 6, 2011)

BANNED CUS NONE OF YALL ARE TYPING IN ALL CAPS.


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 6, 2011)

*BANNED CUZ I'M TYPING IN CAPS, BOLDED TEXT, AND IN RED!!*


----------



## Paarish (Jun 7, 2011)

banned cos my eyes are bleeding


----------



## Holified 2x (Jun 7, 2011)

*BANNED CUZ IM TYPING IN CAPS BOLD IN RED PLUS I HAVE AN EMOTICONS[/size]*


----------



## Holified 2x (Jun 7, 2011)

BANNED CUZ I DIDN WORK FOR ME WHEN I TRIED TO INCREASE TEXT SIZE


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 7, 2011)

*BANNED CUZ I'M USING EVERY FORMATTING TAG THERE IS AVAILABLE.*


----------



## Holified 2x (Jun 7, 2011)

Simple banned because I have more post than u


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 7, 2011)

Banned cuz I bet you can't see this!


----------



## Holified 2x (Jun 7, 2011)

Hydreigon said:
			
		

> Banned cuz I bet you can't see this!


U sir are outta here !!!!

Now Bow


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 7, 2011)

Banned cuz I shall never bow down to anyone!


----------



## Holified 2x (Jun 7, 2011)

Hydreigon said:
			
		

> Banned cuz I shall never bow down to anyone!


I take that as a bow u don want me to catch u Hydreigon i am a ace trainer an now we are both BANNED for being off topic


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 7, 2011)

Banned because:

The wild Hydreigon escaped!


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Jun 7, 2011)

Banned because it can't defeat a Jellicent
---
Nothing can


----------



## Holified 2x (Jun 7, 2011)

Hydreigon said:
			
		

> Banned because:
> 
> The wild Hydreigon escaped!


Banned/caught cuz i used evil eyes watever that move called when u cant escaped


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 7, 2011)

Banned cuz I never listen.


----------



## Narayan (Jun 7, 2011)

banned coz why are you playing in our spot?


----------



## DarkShinigami (Jun 7, 2011)

banned cuz i just beat portal for the first time(yeah really)


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 7, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 7, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## ChaosZero816 (Jun 7, 2011)

banned cause I want to eat.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 7, 2011)

banned for wanting to eat


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 7, 2011)

Banned cuz I'm bored to death.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 7, 2011)

Banned cuz play qwop


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 7, 2011)

Banned cuz either I suck at qwop, or I suck at qwop. Either way, I suck at qwop.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 7, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## Paarish (Jun 7, 2011)

banned cos they took our jobs!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 7, 2011)

banned because south park refrence?


----------



## Paarish (Jun 7, 2011)

banned cos yay for references!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 7, 2011)

banned for foolish replica luke


----------



## Paarish (Jun 7, 2011)

banned from 3ds


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 7, 2011)

Banned because nintendo trolled every australian 3DS user who saw the OoT video...


----------



## Narayan (Jun 7, 2011)

banned because what do you mean?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 7, 2011)

Banned because the trailer states the release of OoT as the 17th >_< australia gets it on the 30th


----------



## Narayan (Jun 7, 2011)

banned because 13 days...


----------



## Paarish (Jun 7, 2011)

banned cos I've preordered it and its coming on the 19th


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 7, 2011)

Banned because i could care less about time >_> it annoys me that they did not have the decency to change the date for the australian release date. The difference is like- what? one still shot? Now im gonna have 13 days of people asking me why its not out yet >_


----------



## Narayan (Jun 7, 2011)

banned because i don't really like OoT.... sorry. can't sympathize...


----------



## Paarish (Jun 7, 2011)

banned cos this is my first time playing it. I need to see what's so great about the game.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 7, 2011)

Banned for [insert reason here]


			
				Narayan said:
			
		

> banned because i don't really like OoT.... sorry. can't sympathize...
> Neither do I much, to be truthful, my problem lies in that other people do... and they always seem to find me...
> 
> QUOTE(30084pm @ Jun 7 2011, 08:52 PM) banned cos this is my first time playing it. I need to see what's so great about the game.


Eh, its not that great, just a bunch of hype (if i lower your expectations it will be better)
I always thought majora's mask was superior though...


----------



## haflore (Jun 7, 2011)

Banned because OoT really was great, at the time. It's still good now, just...old.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 7, 2011)

Banned because it was great back then because there really wasn't anything quite like it available, nowadays, the same is not true.


----------



## haflore (Jun 7, 2011)

Banned because on the top of that list is....other, newer, Zelda games!


----------



## Paarish (Jun 7, 2011)

banned cos I'm more excited for Tales of the Abyss


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 7, 2011)

30084pm said:
			
		

> banned cos I'm more excited for Tales of the Abyss


Banned because I would be too, if i hadn't played it to death >_


----------



## Narayan (Jun 7, 2011)

banned because i feel left out.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 7, 2011)

banned cos I've spent more hours on rebirth than abyss


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 7, 2011)

Banned cause apart from reading the entire translated script for tales of rebirth, i have never gotten far in it >__


----------



## Paarish (Jun 7, 2011)

banned because I love Graces' battle system. But I love Rebirth's story


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 7, 2011)

Banned cuz i should probly start rebirth again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





;


----------



## Paarish (Jun 7, 2011)

banned cos you should!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 7, 2011)

Banned cuz if you've ever eaten a pie, a peach pie...Please close your eyes just this once and ask yourself. Is there any room in a heart that enjoys the taste of pie...for "race" to exist?


----------



## Paarish (Jun 7, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> Banned cuz if you've ever eaten a pie, a peach pie...Please close your eyes just this once and ask yourself. Is there any room in a heart that enjoys the taste of pie...for "race" to exist?








 no ban for you. I wanna play Rebirth now


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 7, 2011)

Same  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 well, after i finish reading mirai nikki anyway


----------



## Narayan (Jun 7, 2011)

banned coz i'm hungry


----------



## Paarish (Jun 7, 2011)

banned cos you should go eat


----------



## Narayan (Jun 7, 2011)

banned coz i already ate.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 7, 2011)

banned cos I just had some ice cream


----------



## Narayan (Jun 7, 2011)

banned coz would you like to share?


----------



## Paarish (Jun 7, 2011)

banned cos if you weren't straight, I would like where this is going 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and the answer is no


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Jun 7, 2011)

Banned because you keep changing your avatar/sig!


----------



## Paarish (Jun 7, 2011)

banned cos your ava still look like the pringles guy


----------



## Narayan (Jun 7, 2011)

banned coz everything can be bent.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 7, 2011)

banned for making me lol IRL and you can have some ice cream for it as well.


----------



## Narayan (Jun 7, 2011)

where do i start licking? 

there's not much ice cream left, at this rate...


----------



## Paarish (Jun 7, 2011)

banned for trying to start an ecchi moment


----------



## Narayan (Jun 7, 2011)

banned for avoiding ecchi moment... 

recently, To LOVE-Ru Darkness chapter 8 was just released


----------



## Paarish (Jun 7, 2011)

banned cos I know nothing about manga so you're gonna have to explain.


----------



## Narayan (Jun 7, 2011)

uhm...it's better if you read it instead http://www.mangafox.com/manga/to_love_ru_d...v02/c008/1.html


----------



## Paarish (Jun 7, 2011)

the title immediately made me lol. I'd rather read it from the beginning though.


----------



## Narayan (Jun 7, 2011)

that's season 2. season 1 is just To Love-Ru

see that he turns into a girls, and what they do in bed?

not really one of my faves, but it's funny.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 7, 2011)

banned cos I haven't in a while.
I'll give it a shot tomorrow if i remember (which i probably won't)


----------



## Narayan (Jun 7, 2011)

banned because it's alright. if it's not your thing, don't force yourself.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 7, 2011)

banned cos it could be good. Just because it's female, doesn't mean I can't get into it. (no pun intended)


----------



## Narayan (Jun 7, 2011)

banned because it's a harem... also i made a typo, "he turns into a girls*"

*should be just girl. he turns into a girl using a weapon one of the girls made.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 7, 2011)

banned cos that's the one with one guy but lots of girls right?


----------



## Narayan (Jun 7, 2011)

banned beccause yup, that's the one. and right now he has 7 girls IIRC, his fiancée, his long time crush, 2 twins(his fiancee's little sisters), 1 childhood friend of the his fiancee, his schoolmate(diciplinary type character) and his own sister. 
possibly another one or two coming.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 7, 2011)

banned cos I've changed my mind. I don't think I'll read this


----------



## Narayan (Jun 7, 2011)

banned because why?


----------



## Paarish (Jun 8, 2011)

banned cos nvm i was thinking of a different genre type.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 8, 2011)

Banned because I haven't banned anyone in a few days


----------



## Narayan (Jun 8, 2011)

banned for coming back to this thread.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 8, 2011)

Banned for not having a welcoming present, where is my room filled with half-naked men and presents?


----------



## Paarish (Jun 8, 2011)

banned because I took them all before you could get here. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sorry!


----------



## Narayan (Jun 8, 2011)

banned because i didn't prepare...i only have girls atm.

EDIT: ninja'd and hai 30084pm... sorry.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 8, 2011)

Banned for


----------



## Paarish (Jun 8, 2011)

banned cos all we have are yandere girls 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and ohai narayan


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Jun 8, 2011)

Banned for posting half of an innapropriate word


----------



## Narayan (Jun 8, 2011)

banned because come back tomorrow...
EDI: ninja'd by two people...


----------



## Paarish (Jun 8, 2011)

banned for being too slow


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Jun 8, 2011)

Banned because you just got ninja'd by an 11 year old


----------



## Narayan (Jun 8, 2011)

banned because you got ninja'd too


----------



## Paarish (Jun 8, 2011)

banned cos your both slow


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 8, 2011)

Banned cuz I piss napalm.


----------



## Narayan (Jun 8, 2011)

banned coz...


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Jun 8, 2011)

Banned because I sense a hint of (っ◕ ‿‿ ◕)っ coming!


----------



## Paarish (Jun 8, 2011)

Hydreigon said:
			
		

> Banned cuz I piss napalm.


banned cos that's f***ed up


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 8, 2011)

Banned cuz I also piss excellence.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 8, 2011)

banned cos I don't know what sounds more strange


----------



## Narayan (Jun 8, 2011)

banned coz i think my breaks finished...


----------



## Paarish (Jun 8, 2011)

banned cos i don't know what you're talking about...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 8, 2011)

Banned cuz my work here is done. Time to kick back and relax.

...Oh SH*T. Exams!


----------



## Narayan (Jun 8, 2011)

banned because that sucks.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 8, 2011)

banned cos that's the way life is


----------



## Narayan (Jun 8, 2011)

banned coz i ditch exams...still i get a decent grade.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 8, 2011)

banned cos if you didn't you might have gotten better


----------



## Narayan (Jun 8, 2011)

banned because i don't like exams... and how you worry too much about it.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 8, 2011)

banned cos it's natural to worry about them


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 9, 2011)

Banned cuz this is how its like when you're a freshman.


----------



## Narayan (Jun 9, 2011)

banned coz lol!!! it's true!!


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Jun 9, 2011)

Banned because its so better than that girl in your pic


----------



## Narayan (Jun 9, 2011)

banned coz what's better?


----------



## Sheimi (Jun 9, 2011)

Banned because you didn't rub my back


----------



## Paarish (Jun 9, 2011)

banned cos you didn't rub mine


----------



## Narayan (Jun 9, 2011)

banned because i'm busy rubbing someone else's back


----------



## Paarish (Jun 9, 2011)

banned because neither did you!


----------



## Sausage Head (Jun 9, 2011)

banned coz coz


----------



## haflore (Jun 9, 2011)

Mega banned!


----------



## Narayan (Jun 9, 2011)

simple ban


----------



## haflore (Jun 9, 2011)

Naraban!


----------



## Narayan (Jun 9, 2011)

banflore!!


----------



## haflore (Jun 9, 2011)

Not as natural, but I'll ban you for trying.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 9, 2011)

banned for winking


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 10, 2011)

30084pm said:
			
		

> banned for winking


wat

Banned cuz


----------



## Paarish (Jun 10, 2011)

banned for fixing my post! I demand you unfix it otherwise face the consequences.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 10, 2011)

Banned for banning someone at 4 in the morning!


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 10, 2011)

Banned cuz I re-fixed it. YOU HAPPY NAO?


----------



## Paarish (Jun 10, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> Banned for banning someone at 4 in the morning!
> banned cos I did no such thing!
> 
> QUOTE(Hydreigon @ Jun 10 2011, 03:04 PM) Banned cuz I re-fixed it. YOU HAPPY NAO?


banned cos yes I am


----------



## Narayan (Jun 10, 2011)

banned because i overslept.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 10, 2011)

banned for oversleeping


----------



## Sausage Head (Jun 10, 2011)

banned for ban anas


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 11, 2011)

Banned cuz you have 1337 posts (it's the end of the world!)


----------



## Shockwind (Jun 11, 2011)

Banned for having 82 posts.


----------



## Narayan (Jun 11, 2011)

banned because i'm having fun...


----------



## Holified 2x (Jun 11, 2011)

Banned beacuse Miami Heat lost yesterday


----------



## Narayan (Jun 11, 2011)

banned because i had enough of that talk on facebook... most i hear is miami and dallas...


----------



## Holified 2x (Jun 11, 2011)

Banned because its my favorite team

Banned again cuz if they get knock out the finals imma jump off a skyscraper


----------



## Narayan (Jun 11, 2011)

banned because which skyscraper?


----------



## Holified 2x (Jun 11, 2011)

Banned cuz i don kno lol


----------



## Narayan (Jun 11, 2011)

banned coz you should decide now...


----------



## Holified 2x (Jun 11, 2011)

banned cuz i wanna way out my options.


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Jun 11, 2011)

Banned coz where's my house??????


----------



## Paarish (Jun 11, 2011)

Banned cos I took it


----------



## Lucifer666 (Jun 11, 2011)

Banned for stealing.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 11, 2011)

Banned for stealing too much


----------



## Paarish (Jun 11, 2011)

banned for not stealing


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 12, 2011)

Banned cuz stealing is bad. m'kay


----------



## Narayan (Jun 12, 2011)

banned coz just do piracy....


----------



## Paarish (Jun 12, 2011)

Hydreigon said:
			
		

> Banned cuz stealing is bad. m'kay


Banned cos that's the worse impression of mr Mackey I've ever heard.


----------



## Narayan (Jun 12, 2011)

banned coz o hai!!! sorry i can't be on msn today....


----------



## Paarish (Jun 12, 2011)

banned cos whatevs man... I'm gonna be busy anyway and was gonna tell you the same


----------



## Narayan (Jun 12, 2011)

banned coz the it's a coincidence...


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 12, 2011)

Banned because this should have way more pages by now!


----------



## Narayan (Jun 12, 2011)

banned because people are tired.


----------



## TheDreamLord (Jun 12, 2011)

Banned bc of issues with health. Also Bc u joined on 29th september 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ALSO BC IM LAZY! HUH!


----------



## Narayan (Jun 12, 2011)

banned because it hurts a bit


----------



## Paarish (Jun 12, 2011)

banned because it always hurts the first time


----------



## Sausage Head (Jun 12, 2011)

banned for incredibly moosh


/''. ''''']
/__--->

moosh


----------



## Paarish (Jun 12, 2011)

banned cos I'm tired


----------



## s4mid4re (Jun 12, 2011)

banned because you are tired


----------



## Paarish (Jun 12, 2011)

banned cos 30084pm is tired


----------



## Narayan (Jun 12, 2011)

banned coz i'm grinning.


----------



## Ikki (Jun 12, 2011)

Banned because I want to poo.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 12, 2011)

banned cos... what?


----------



## Narayan (Jun 12, 2011)

banned because i just frowned


----------



## Paarish (Jun 12, 2011)

banned i just grew 2 levels


----------



## Narayan (Jun 12, 2011)

banned coz what levels?


----------



## Paarish (Jun 12, 2011)

banned cos I am now a level 58 Paladin. With 255 Attack Points


----------



## Narayan (Jun 12, 2011)

banned coz what game is that? ragnarok?


----------



## Paarish (Jun 12, 2011)

banned cos no I mean IRL


----------



## Narayan (Jun 12, 2011)

banned coz IRL, i'm a GM.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 12, 2011)

banned cos IRL you're a GiMp


----------



## Narayan (Jun 12, 2011)

banned coz hwat's a gimp?


----------



## Paarish (Jun 12, 2011)

banned cos a gimp is you


----------



## Narayan (Jun 12, 2011)

banned coz i only find the image editing software.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 12, 2011)

banned cos you're not trying hard enough

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gimp_(sadomasochism)


----------



## Narayan (Jun 12, 2011)

banned coz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 i'm not wearing that


----------



## Paarish (Jun 12, 2011)

banned cos TS


----------



## Narayan (Jun 12, 2011)

banned coz it's two letters


----------



## Paarish (Jun 12, 2011)

banned cos it means Tough Shit

you're wearing it!


----------



## Narayan (Jun 12, 2011)

banned coz i'm not wearing it.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 12, 2011)

banned cos if you don't i won't give you the antidote


----------



## Narayan (Jun 12, 2011)

banned because i'm immune to poison


----------



## Paarish (Jun 12, 2011)

banned cos you've obviously not seen Temple of Doom


----------



## Narayan (Jun 12, 2011)

banned coz what is that?


----------



## Paarish (Jun 12, 2011)

banned cos http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Indiana_Jones..._Temple_of_Doom


----------



## Narayan (Jun 12, 2011)

banned because i'm too tired to read, i'm not wearing my glasses. in preparation for me sleeping


----------



## Paarish (Jun 12, 2011)

banned cos then go to sleep. Like I've been telling you to do for the last hour


----------



## Narayan (Jun 12, 2011)

banned coz... it's been an hour?


----------



## Paarish (Jun 12, 2011)

banned cos AFAIK yes


----------



## Narayan (Jun 12, 2011)

banned coz... i don't recall.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 12, 2011)

banned cos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




now get in the bathtub!


----------



## Narayan (Jun 12, 2011)

banned coz we only got the shower...


----------



## Paarish (Jun 12, 2011)

banned cos I have a bath


----------



## Narayan (Jun 12, 2011)

banned coz it's not mine


----------



## Paarish (Jun 12, 2011)

banned cos it's mine *hint-hint-fucking-hint*


----------



## skateboard34 (Jun 12, 2011)

You are banned for having 300 in your username, implying a This is Sparta reference.

Check and mate.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 12, 2011)

banned cos you obviously know nothing of my username.

King me!


----------



## skateboard34 (Jun 12, 2011)

You are banned for having an inferior reason for banning me.

Chess is better than Checkers.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 12, 2011)

banned cos i have created a formula

harder


----------



## skateboard34 (Jun 12, 2011)

You are banned because I have created a superior formula.

More skill required>less skill required

hence

chess>checkers


----------



## Paarish (Jun 12, 2011)

banned because I have an even better one!

more medals>less medals
30084pm>skateboard34


----------



## skateboard34 (Jun 12, 2011)

Banned because you have bested me.


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 12, 2011)

Banned for the lulz.


----------



## Narayan (Jun 13, 2011)

banned because you need to post more


----------



## Paarish (Jun 13, 2011)

Banned cos you need less


----------



## Narayan (Jun 13, 2011)

banned because i want a blue pip


----------



## Paarish (Jun 13, 2011)

Banned cos too bad!


----------



## Narayan (Jun 13, 2011)

banned because why bad?


----------



## Paarish (Jun 13, 2011)

banned because I have none.


----------



## Holified 2x (Jun 13, 2011)

Banned cus im scared to get a late nite snack


----------



## Paarish (Jun 13, 2011)

banned cos you shouldn't. It's only me downstairs... I mean... no one... yes, no one...


----------



## Narayan (Jun 13, 2011)

banned because of a little break


----------



## Paarish (Jun 13, 2011)

banned cos you left me for manga...


----------



## Holified 2x (Jun 13, 2011)

Banned because its cold . . . . . . Burrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Narayan (Jun 13, 2011)

banned because what will make you heat up?


----------



## Holified 2x (Jun 13, 2011)

Banned because the covers cold too (Frozen  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Paarish (Jun 13, 2011)

banned cos you should close the windows


----------



## Narayan (Jun 13, 2011)

banned coz....


----------



## Holified 2x (Jun 13, 2011)

Banned because central air on an cant turn it off


----------



## Paarish (Jun 13, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> banned coz....
> 
> banned cos i'm still angry at you
> 
> ...



banned because maybe you should fix it using a hammer and screwdriver


----------



## Narayan (Jun 13, 2011)

banned coz i miss the money.

@30084pm, why?


----------



## Holified 2x (Jun 13, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> banned because maybe you should fix it using a hammer and screwdriver


Banned because imma get electrocuted .


----------



## Paarish (Jun 13, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> banned coz i miss the money.
> 
> @30084pm, why?
> 
> ...


banned cos nothing ventured, nothing gained.


----------



## Holified 2x (Jun 13, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> banned cos nothing ventured, nothing gained.


Banned because well spoken


----------



## Paarish (Jun 13, 2011)

banned cos if you die, can I have your stuff?


----------



## Holified 2x (Jun 13, 2011)

Banned and no cus no sympathy


----------



## Paarish (Jun 13, 2011)

banned cos you won't need them when you're dead though. You might as well...


----------



## Holified 2x (Jun 13, 2011)

Banned cus my soul see how much u care


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Jun 13, 2011)

ypu are banned for having a soul and for not being generous


----------



## Narayan (Jun 13, 2011)

banned because i just want to.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 13, 2011)

banned for being you


----------



## Narayan (Jun 13, 2011)

banned because i suddenly remembered oz vessalius. his sin is his existence.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 13, 2011)

Banned because Prime died for your sins!


----------



## Paarish (Jun 13, 2011)

banned because I thought that was Jesus


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 13, 2011)

Banned because, that's story is boring. He only dies once. Prime dies like 10 times and comes back


----------



## Paarish (Jun 13, 2011)

banned which prime are you referring to?


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 13, 2011)

Banned because I am talking about Optimus Prime


----------



## Paarish (Jun 13, 2011)

banned cos that's what i thought. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 God bless you Optimus!


----------



## Narayan (Jun 13, 2011)

banned coz i only like optimus prime from beast wars...


----------



## Paarish (Jun 13, 2011)

banned cos i don't even watch transformers


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 13, 2011)

Banned for admitting to have not watched Transformers!


----------



## Paarish (Jun 13, 2011)

banned cos it doesn't interest me


----------



## Narayan (Jun 13, 2011)

banned because watch never say never instead...


----------



## Paarish (Jun 13, 2011)

banned cos that doesn't make sense


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 13, 2011)

Banned because you make too much sense!


----------



## Holified 2x (Jun 13, 2011)

Banned cus I don make enough sense


----------



## Paarish (Jun 13, 2011)

banned because you never make any sense


----------



## Minox (Jun 13, 2011)

Banned for trying to make sense.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 13, 2011)

banned cos i have no sense


----------



## skateboard34 (Jun 13, 2011)

Banned for having no sense, therefore being legally retarded.


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 13, 2011)

Banned cuz that doesn't make sense.


----------



## pistone (Jun 13, 2011)

banned because you are not me


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 13, 2011)

Banned for the yu-gi-oh spongebob combo you got going there


----------



## pistone (Jun 13, 2011)

banned because you are jealous for my awesome super ultra mega duper avatar


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 14, 2011)

banned because I am jelly!


----------



## Holified 2x (Jun 14, 2011)

Banned because I have computer problems every day


----------



## Narayan (Jun 14, 2011)

banned because i don't


----------



## Holified 2x (Jun 14, 2011)

Banned because I put a curse on your computer !


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 14, 2011)

Banned because curses don't work on my computer, I run Linux!


----------



## Narayan (Jun 14, 2011)

banned because i'm trembling


----------



## Holified 2x (Jun 14, 2011)

Banned because the CURES is linux. cliffhanger


----------



## Narayan (Jun 14, 2011)

banned because what?


----------



## Holified 2x (Jun 14, 2011)

Banned because assfgtrghrbtrnbtbghtrbbtrqwqefdytotyjhs ?


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 14, 2011)

Banned because ಠ_ಠ


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jun 14, 2011)

Banned for trying to give people a good impression of me.


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 14, 2011)

Banned cuz I man bodz. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...
...


----------



## Holified 2x (Jun 14, 2011)

Banned because I still did't catch u Hydreigon


----------



## Paarish (Jun 14, 2011)

banned cos you have to be fast and lower his HP to less than 25%. It's also good to give him a status effect like paralyze.


----------



## Holified 2x (Jun 14, 2011)

Banned because he always makes my Gyarados Faint


----------



## Narayan (Jun 14, 2011)

banned because i can easily catch him, i have lots of masterballs


----------



## Holified 2x (Jun 14, 2011)

Banned because u use Action Replay


----------



## Narayan (Jun 14, 2011)

banned because i'm not sure what that is. i'm a noob y'know


----------



## Holified 2x (Jun 14, 2011)

Banned because it's a cheat for emulators like no cash and DesmuMe


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Jun 14, 2011)

Banned for stupidly named sports team.


----------



## Holified 2x (Jun 14, 2011)

Banned for how stupid ?


----------



## Narayan (Jun 14, 2011)

banned because what is nocash and desmume? can i eat it?


----------



## Paarish (Jun 14, 2011)

banned because I've eaten all the supplies


----------



## Narayan (Jun 14, 2011)

banned because you can't eat that


----------



## Paarish (Jun 14, 2011)

banned cos I did, who are you to say otherwise...


----------



## Narayan (Jun 14, 2011)

banned because i'm me. and i can say you can't.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 14, 2011)

banned because you have no jurisdiction here!


----------



## Narayan (Jun 14, 2011)

banned because i have.


----------



## wasim (Jun 14, 2011)

banned because............ what ?


----------



## Paarish (Jun 14, 2011)

banned because no... you don't


----------



## Narayan (Jun 14, 2011)

banned because you just wait.
i'll own the temp


----------



## Paarish (Jun 14, 2011)

banned cos one day WE'll own the temp


----------



## Narayan (Jun 14, 2011)

banned because you mean us or i'm not included?


----------



## Paarish (Jun 14, 2011)

banned cos i meant you and me.

One day... one day...


----------



## Narayan (Jun 14, 2011)

banned because i'm not sharing...


----------



## Paarish (Jun 14, 2011)

banned cos it's good to share...


----------



## pistone (Jun 14, 2011)

banned becouse here is raining


----------



## Narayan (Jun 14, 2011)

banned coz there are things that isn't meant for sharing...


----------



## Paarish (Jun 14, 2011)

banned cos you know you want to


----------



## Narayan (Jun 14, 2011)

banned coz you know i like seeing other suffer.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 14, 2011)

banned cos yeah i know... I'm going to cry in the corner on the account of how many times you've pierced my hearts


----------



## Narayan (Jun 14, 2011)

banned coz if you do that i'll take you to an amusement park...


----------



## Paarish (Jun 14, 2011)

banned cos really!?!? are you telling porky pies?


----------



## Narayan (Jun 14, 2011)

porky pies?


----------



## Paarish (Jun 14, 2011)

porky pies=lies


----------



## Narayan (Jun 14, 2011)

no i'm not...probably.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 14, 2011)

banned cos you will really take me to an amusement park?


----------



## Narayan (Jun 14, 2011)

banned coz yeah. just take you there. then you go inside, and i'll come back after you had fun.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 14, 2011)

banned cos you did it again. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and y u no msn?


----------



## Narayan (Jun 14, 2011)

banned because it's almost 9pm and i have to eat and sleep already, so i can wake up tomorrow early. but i can't leave the temp...


----------



## Paarish (Jun 14, 2011)

banned cos fair enough... but you still broke my heart


----------



## Narayan (Jun 14, 2011)

banned coz i'll mend it... maybe tomorrow.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 14, 2011)

banned cos you better mend it properly then!


----------



## peire (Jun 14, 2011)

banned for haveing a angry smiley face


----------



## Holified 2x (Jun 14, 2011)

Banned because  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 im whipping


----------



## peire (Jun 14, 2011)

your banned because your on one lol


----------



## Holified 2x (Jun 14, 2011)

peire said:
			
		

> your banned because your on one lol


Banned Ha! cuz your 100% right


----------



## peire (Jun 14, 2011)

banned because i think your txt on your sig should be on the left side so i can read it better lol


----------



## Paarish (Jun 14, 2011)

banned cos I think it should be a different colour


----------



## pistone (Jun 14, 2011)

banned because you say banned to much times


----------



## Paarish (Jun 14, 2011)

banned cos maybe if you gave a shit, you would find someone. Though I don't think many girls would be attracted to guys who gave them shit.


----------



## pistone (Jun 14, 2011)

banned because you are wrong thinking that girls aren't attracted to guys who gave them shit


----------



## Holified 2x (Jun 15, 2011)

Banned because yay im using a N64 emulator


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 15, 2011)

Banned cuz someone attempted to catch me.

The wild Hydreigon fled!


----------



## Holified 2x (Jun 15, 2011)

banned because it was ME !


GO! um i forgot yo name but attack Hydreigon !


----------



## Paarish (Jun 15, 2011)

banned cos I felt like it


----------



## peire (Jun 15, 2011)

banned because your allways playing this game


----------



## Paarish (Jun 15, 2011)

banned cos it's good mindless fun


----------



## pistone (Jun 15, 2011)

banned because you are legion


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 15, 2011)

Banned cuz you are anonymous.


----------



## Holified 2x (Jun 15, 2011)

master00d said:
			
		

> banned because you are legion


Banned because SpongeBob  would be the weakest yu gi oh card ever.


----------



## pistone (Jun 15, 2011)

Holified 2x said:
			
		

> master00d said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


banned because when you summon SpongeBob you win directly by the power of the bubbles


----------



## Holified 2x (Jun 15, 2011)

Banned because with the Trap card knife the bubbles are pop and bubble power is noneffective


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Jun 15, 2011)

Banned for not liking spongebob
---
BTW A Jellicent Yu Gi Oh card would dominate


----------



## pistone (Jun 15, 2011)

banned because that card is in the limited card list


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Jun 15, 2011)

Banned because spongebob is not meant to fight
Barney already killed him


----------



## pistone (Jun 15, 2011)

banned because SpongeBob is the strongest pokemon


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Jun 15, 2011)

Banned because he is... in the book that goes from weakest to strongest.
He's No.1!


----------



## Holified 2x (Jun 15, 2011)

Banned  because this is blasphemy Spongebob is weaker than Magikarp


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Jun 15, 2011)

It's true!
Spongebob's move list
---
Net Catch: No effect
Cry: No effect
Call Patrick: No Effect
Krabby Patty: -5+ health (=-_=)


----------



## Holified 2x (Jun 15, 2011)

Banned because u forgot make krabby pattie :Health +5


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Jun 15, 2011)

I DID!
WHAT!


----------



## Holified 2x (Jun 16, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> I DID!
> WHAT!


Got caught by me


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Jun 16, 2011)

Banned because I don't know if that's a new smiley or a pic


----------



## pistone (Jun 16, 2011)

banned because Spongebob has a pokemon for a pet


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Jun 16, 2011)

Banned because I captured Gary


----------



## pistone (Jun 16, 2011)

banned because you captured a pokemon that already has a trainer


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Jun 16, 2011)

Banned because I belong to someone named Arvind D*v (hehehe, I bet you can guess the starred letter :|)


----------



## Holified 2x (Jun 16, 2011)

Banned because Spongebob wanna be pokemon is his snail Gary


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Jun 16, 2011)

Banned because that makes no sense to me


----------



## Holified 2x (Jun 16, 2011)

helloworld12321 said:
			
		

> Banned because that makes no sense to me


Banned because does anything I ever say make sense ?


----------



## Narayan (Jun 16, 2011)

banned because it's not 3k yet.


----------



## Holified 2x (Jun 16, 2011)

Banned because nope almost there !


----------



## Narayan (Jun 16, 2011)

banned because it's hot


----------



## KingBlank (Jun 16, 2011)

Banned because, becasue its hot the girl in your profile pic isint wearing much


----------



## Paarish (Jun 16, 2011)

banned cos she's a girl so its not that hot.


----------



## Holified 2x (Jun 16, 2011)

Banned because if she's hot give her some water


----------



## Paarish (Jun 16, 2011)

banned cos no i'd rather keep it for myself


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Jun 16, 2011)

Banned Cause the person in your dp and sig looks like there gunna have an orgasm.


----------



## Holified 2x (Jun 16, 2011)

Banned because yo get a cramp


----------



## Paarish (Jun 16, 2011)

banned cos maybe he will... or maybe he's scared of the thing under his bed


----------



## Holified 2x (Jun 16, 2011)

Banned because theres a night lite


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Jun 16, 2011)

Banned because the night lights bulb is out


----------



## Narayan (Jun 16, 2011)

banned coz where's my food?


----------



## Paarish (Jun 16, 2011)

banned cos *OM NOM NOM NOM* I ate it all.


----------



## Narayan (Jun 16, 2011)

banned coz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




now i'll eat adamshinoda


----------



## Holified 2x (Jun 16, 2011)

Banned because my Ichigo Avatars cooler than yours



@Narayan Banned because the Cat ate it


----------



## Narayan (Jun 16, 2011)

banned because if it's the cat... it's okay...


----------



## Paarish (Jun 16, 2011)

banned cos HAI ADAMSHINODA! I c u watching

and I ate your food not the cat


----------



## Holified 2x (Jun 16, 2011)

Banned because 30084pm	told the cat to eat it


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Jun 16, 2011)

Banned because memebase is LuLz >.<


----------



## Narayan (Jun 16, 2011)

banned because i want to see adamshinoda post. it's an ugly pic.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 16, 2011)

banned cos he's probably AFK


----------



## Holified 2x (Jun 16, 2011)

Banned because ???


----------



## Narayan (Jun 16, 2011)

banned because... i hate you... did you get jpcsp to work?


----------



## Paarish (Jun 16, 2011)

banned cos AFK=away from keyboard 
(actually who is this adamshinoda?)


----------



## Narayan (Jun 16, 2011)

banned because, i don't know... i just want a random temper to post. 

also this thread is stopping me from watching anime.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 16, 2011)

banned cos you only have like (counting) ummm 5-6 days left


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Jun 16, 2011)

Banned Because



*
Skywalker Forever Alone*


----------



## Holified 2x (Jun 16, 2011)

Banned because i aint watch anime in a while (oh lordy)


----------



## Narayan (Jun 16, 2011)

banned for going to memebase....

EDIT: i got ninjaed


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Jun 16, 2011)

Banned if you dont watch Beelzebub, Bleach or Freezing. The best animes ever.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 16, 2011)

banned cos I only watched bleach. And I stopped after episode 29


----------



## Narayan (Jun 16, 2011)

banned because no they're not...
i don't like them... freezing, too much boobs... not very funny.

bleach, probably...

bee... i don't know bout that..

in ttgl


Spoiler



KAMINA DIES!!

early in the story... now those who didn't watch yet, won't be shocked


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Jun 16, 2011)

Banned Cause the first season was shit and then it got maddd. 

Also Banned if you dont laugh at this ....


----------



## Narayan (Jun 16, 2011)

banned because i didn't laugh....


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Jun 16, 2011)

Banned cause boobs are good


----------



## Holified 2x (Jun 16, 2011)

Banned because episode 29 !!!! imma smack uuuuu

*Posts merged*

Banned u gets no laughs


----------



## Narayan (Jun 16, 2011)

banned because what about episode 29 of what? 

zero.... no, too much boobs are bad... 30084pm, you know the link of the cute kid? the wall thing?


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Jun 16, 2011)

Banned if you dont want to be my bleach buddy..


----------



## Paarish (Jun 16, 2011)

banned cos I lol'd Zerosuit's post. If you didn't, you probably haven't played it

@Narayan What about it?


----------



## Holified 2x (Jun 16, 2011)

Banned because i be yo bleach buddy but u drying the clothes


----------



## Narayan (Jun 16, 2011)

banned because i want to post it.... but i erased my browsing history....


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Jun 16, 2011)

I am gong to make each of you laugh..   One picture at a time


----------



## Holified 2x (Jun 16, 2011)

Banned because im 15 1/5 * 10000 years old


----------



## Holified 2x (Jun 16, 2011)

Banned because this my Ava on another site


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Jun 16, 2011)

Banned cause i says so


----------



## Narayan (Jun 16, 2011)

banned because that didn't make me laugh either...

well that last one made me laugh a bit.


----------



## Holified 2x (Jun 16, 2011)

Banned because I double post an lol


----------



## Holified 2x (Jun 16, 2011)

Banned because


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Jun 16, 2011)

banned cuz iave to go now and the lulz shall go with me!




*Vote #1 LulzSec are mad..*


----------



## Holified 2x (Jun 16, 2011)

banned cus we don care


----------



## Paarish (Jun 16, 2011)

banned cos im back! Anyone miss me?


----------



## Holified 2x (Jun 16, 2011)

Banned because anyone important back  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . . . . . .  ummm nope still looking


----------



## Paarish (Jun 16, 2011)

banned cos


----------



## pistone (Jun 16, 2011)

banned coz the sun is shining


----------



## Narayan (Jun 16, 2011)

banned coz what sun?


----------



## Paarish (Jun 16, 2011)

yay the wish thread works! It's now sunny


----------



## Narayan (Jun 16, 2011)

banned coz i don't see the sun


----------



## Paarish (Jun 16, 2011)

banned cos its probably night time for you


----------



## Narayan (Jun 16, 2011)

banned because no it's not. it's 2 pm


----------



## Paarish (Jun 16, 2011)

banned cos it's 2pm over here! Not where you are! You're time would be *thinking* 8pm?


----------



## Narayan (Jun 16, 2011)

banned coz uhhh.... i think i'm where you are...


----------



## Paarish (Jun 16, 2011)

banned cos


----------



## Narayan (Jun 16, 2011)

banned coz i lied.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 16, 2011)

banned cos I didn't expect any different


----------



## Narayan (Jun 16, 2011)

banned because when did you change your custom user title


----------



## Paarish (Jun 16, 2011)

banned cos i did it ages ago. Where the heck is yours???


----------



## Narayan (Jun 16, 2011)

banned coz i was so hungry that i ate it...


----------



## Paarish (Jun 16, 2011)

banned cos... wait... you did what?


----------



## Narayan (Jun 16, 2011)

banned because i ate my custom user title


----------



## Paarish (Jun 16, 2011)

banned cos how did it taste?


----------



## pistone (Jun 16, 2011)

banned because out there is a user without a title


----------



## Narayan (Jun 16, 2011)

i was sooo hungry that i just opened my mouth very wide and just swallowed it whole...


----------



## Paarish (Jun 16, 2011)

banned cos I hope it tasted nice


----------



## pistone (Jun 16, 2011)

banned becouse i wanted a piece 
of that


----------



## Narayan (Jun 16, 2011)

banned because what are you talking about?


----------



## Paarish (Jun 16, 2011)

@master00d banned cos you can't have of a piece cos he's mine!


----------



## pistone (Jun 16, 2011)

30084pm said:
			
		

> @master00d banned cos you can't have of a piece cos he's mine!


banned because sharing is caring


----------



## Narayan (Jun 16, 2011)

hey 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 what is this *piece* you keep talking about?


----------



## Paarish (Jun 16, 2011)

banned cos its you of course


----------



## pistone (Jun 16, 2011)

banned becouse you told a secret


----------



## Narayan (Jun 16, 2011)

hey, why not sausagehead? he's tastier...


----------



## Paarish (Jun 16, 2011)

banned cos you're my bitch remember?


----------



## Narayan (Jun 16, 2011)

when did that happen?


----------



## pistone (Jun 16, 2011)

banned becouse we are the only one that gives a shit about post counter and keep playing the same game which im wining


----------



## Narayan (Jun 16, 2011)

banned because how can you say you're winning?


----------



## pistone (Jun 16, 2011)

banned becouse i always win by the power of the bobbles ,did you forget ?


----------



## Narayan (Jun 16, 2011)

banned because i think it's "imagination"


----------



## pistone (Jun 16, 2011)

banned becouse i win by the power of the yu-gi-oh card "SpongeBob"
that uses the attac "Power of the bubbles"


----------



## Narayan (Jun 16, 2011)

i want a break... too much banning


----------



## Paarish (Jun 16, 2011)

banned cos you will always be my bitch


----------



## pistone (Jun 16, 2011)

banned becouse 
"There can be only one"


----------



## Narayan (Jun 16, 2011)

banned coz who said anyone can own me?


----------



## Paarish (Jun 16, 2011)

banned cos I said! Now go make me a sandwich!


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 16, 2011)

Banned for domestic violence and abuse.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 16, 2011)

banned cos I see no abuse


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 16, 2011)

Banned cuz I mean *verbal* abuse.


----------



## Holified 2x (Jun 16, 2011)

Banned because y'all almost added three more pages while I was gone sheesh  . .


----------



## pistone (Jun 16, 2011)

banned becouse you was too sheesh


----------



## Holified 2x (Jun 16, 2011)

Banned because So  . . . .


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 16, 2011)

Banned cuz my post is invisible.


----------



## Holified 2x (Jun 17, 2011)

Banned because blank post


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 17, 2011)

Banned cuz it wasn't blank


----------



## Holified 2x (Jun 17, 2011)

Banned because it look that way


----------



## haddad (Jun 17, 2011)

banned cuz u got a * in ur signature


----------



## Holified 2x (Jun 17, 2011)

Banned because your GBAtemps official video reviewer


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 17, 2011)

This post has been removed by a Hydreigon.

_Reason: The person above has been banned._


----------



## Holified 2x (Jun 17, 2011)

Hydreigon said:
			
		

> This post has been removed by a Hydreigon.
> 
> _Reason: The person above has been banned._


Banned because that was very creative


----------



## Narayan (Jun 17, 2011)

banned because i said so...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 17, 2011)

Banned cuz YOU LIE!!!


----------



## Narayan (Jun 17, 2011)

banned coz i never lie


Spoiler



i'm a girl


----------



## Holified 2x (Jun 17, 2011)

Bann3d because I farted


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 17, 2011)

Banned cuz it was a ninja fart...?


----------



## Narayan (Jun 17, 2011)

banned coz fart somewhere else.


----------



## Holified 2x (Jun 17, 2011)

Banned because it was a ninja poo


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 17, 2011)

Banned cuz you ninja sharted..?


----------



## Narayan (Jun 17, 2011)

banned because eewww


----------



## Holified 2x (Jun 17, 2011)

Banned because I'm on your ass diaper rash  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  lol


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 17, 2011)

Banned cuz you are a ninja diaper rash? lol.


----------



## Holified 2x (Jun 17, 2011)

Banned because I prefer pull - up's


----------



## Narayan (Jun 17, 2011)

banned coz couldn't you have a better topic?


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 17, 2011)

Banned because...The Dude said so!


----------



## Holified 2x (Jun 17, 2011)

Banned because time to change topic (Narayan Order's)


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 17, 2011)

You wanted to change the topic so...

Banned cuz I piss rainbows.


----------



## Holified 2x (Jun 17, 2011)

Banned because i finally found a site wit decrypted psp iso !!!!!


----------



## Narayan (Jun 17, 2011)

banned because i don't want to emulate anymore....


----------



## lemmymet (Jun 17, 2011)

Banned because you stopped emulating


----------



## Paarish (Jun 17, 2011)

banned cos it's fun to emulate.


----------



## lemmymet (Jun 17, 2011)

Banned because you think emulating is fun


----------



## pistone (Jun 17, 2011)

banned because you cant emulate wiiu


----------



## Narayan (Jun 17, 2011)

banned because i ca emulate wii u.


----------



## Holified 2x (Jun 17, 2011)

Banned because my fucking java and dell dock acting up ! ugh headaches good grief


----------



## Narayan (Jun 17, 2011)

banned because what?


----------



## Paarish (Jun 17, 2011)

banned cos you're not allowed on the temp until you finished your manga/anime


----------



## Holified 2x (Jun 17, 2011)

Banned because more computer problems  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 an i was so close to playing dbz shin bodokai


----------



## Paarish (Jun 17, 2011)

banned cos that sucks


----------



## Holified 2x (Jun 17, 2011)

Banned because it's 6;00 am were I live (Did a all nighter) double banned because the dbz iso. was playing on jpcsp


----------



## Paarish (Jun 17, 2011)

banned because you're better off getting a PSP rather than playing via emulator


----------



## Narayan (Jun 17, 2011)

banned because i want a go!!! but i'm still short on money.... T_T

ahh... i'm very poooor.... maybe jumping off a building will help....


----------



## Holified 2x (Jun 17, 2011)

Banned because I know and Ds game maker make a DS game wit me


----------



## pistone (Jun 17, 2011)

banned becouse you are better of playing dragon ball budokai on ps2 emulator as it has a better emualtor


----------



## Paarish (Jun 17, 2011)

banned because that's the better alternative


----------



## pistone (Jun 17, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> banned because i want a go!!! but i'm still short on money.... T_T
> 
> ahh... i'm very poooor.... maybe jumping off a building will help....


banned becouse jumping off a building will not help........believe me iv tried it and i still dont have a dukati 1098


----------



## lemmymet (Jun 17, 2011)

Banned because of talking about emulators


----------



## Paarish (Jun 17, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> banned because i want a go!!! but i'm still short on money.... T_T
> 
> ahh... i'm very poooor.... maybe jumping off a building will help....


what's wrong? do you want to talk about it?


----------



## pistone (Jun 17, 2011)

banned becouse............yes we can help....remember we are "banned" friends


----------



## Narayan (Jun 17, 2011)

@masterdood banned because i don't want a ducatti, i want an alienware mx15
psp go(replaced by psv in the future), dsi xl(replaced by 3ds in the future), and a sony ps3. 

hmm... what else?

@30084pm above....



Spoiler



so anyone donating?


----------



## Holified 2x (Jun 17, 2011)

Banned because im late an yall started another banned topic


----------



## Paarish (Jun 17, 2011)

banned because you don't need to jump off a cliff for that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




When I get a PSV, I'll give you my slightly damaged PSP


----------



## pistone (Jun 17, 2011)

banned becouse i want a dukati 
and why do you want a alienware mx15 ?


----------



## Narayan (Jun 17, 2011)

banned because i want mobile pc gaming....

and 30084pm banned because i want a brand new one...



Spoiler



me jumping from a building was a plot for someone to give me what i want


----------



## Holified 2x (Jun 17, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> @masterdood banned because i don't want a ducatti, i want an alienware mx15
> psp go(replaced by psv in the future), dsi xl(replaced by 3ds in the future), and a sony ps3.
> 
> hmm... what else?
> ...


Banned because I check are local pawn shop  for a use psp for u


----------



## Narayan (Jun 17, 2011)

banned because i want a piano black psp go... i'll pee em u my address....


----------



## pistone (Jun 17, 2011)

banned becouse we are just ate the warm up also i dont have a ds xl only a lite but if i had one and i would bye a 3ds i would be happy to donate


----------



## Holified 2x (Jun 17, 2011)

Banned because u paying for shipping and handling


----------



## lemmymet (Jun 17, 2011)

Banned for coming out of USA


----------



## Holified 2x (Jun 17, 2011)

Banned because international treaty


----------



## pistone (Jun 17, 2011)

banned becouse you have some awesome skills for being only 14 ..........also for that avatar


----------



## Paarish (Jun 17, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> banned because i want a piano black psp go... i'll pee em u my address....


Can you pee em your address to me?


----------



## lemmymet (Jun 17, 2011)

Banned because of having more posts than me


----------



## Holified 2x (Jun 17, 2011)

Banned because what is your avatar post to be ?


An




			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> QUOTE(Narayan @ Jun 17 2011, 11:20 AM)
> banned because i want a piano black psp go... i'll pee em u my address....
> Can you pee em your address to me?


----------



## Paarish (Jun 17, 2011)

banned cos you phail at quoting


----------



## lemmymet (Jun 17, 2011)

Banned because you are a boy, i am the only boy that can live here


----------



## pistone (Jun 17, 2011)

banned because of ..........you better not know or else i have to kill your


----------



## lemmymet (Jun 17, 2011)

Banned because of not saying for where i was banned for


----------



## Holified 2x (Jun 17, 2011)

Banned because u confuse me an in going to sleep nite  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> banned cos you phail at quoting








  or 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 could be  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and finally


----------



## lemmymet (Jun 17, 2011)

Banned for going to sleep


----------



## pistone (Jun 17, 2011)

banned for not taking a caffe


----------



## Holified 2x (Jun 17, 2011)

lemmymet said:
			
		

> Banned for going to sleep
> Banned because i was up all night sheesh
> 
> 
> ...


I thought its called coffee


----------



## lemmymet (Jun 17, 2011)

Banned because i live in gmt +1


----------



## Narayan (Jun 17, 2011)

banned coz i live at GMT +8


----------



## Holified 2x (Jun 17, 2011)

lemmymet said:
			
		

> Banned because i live in gmt +1
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so x2


----------



## lemmymet (Jun 17, 2011)

Banned for not being asleep


----------



## pistone (Jun 17, 2011)

banned becouse im at 12:51 pm


----------



## Holified 2x (Jun 17, 2011)

lemmymet said:
			
		

> Banned for not being asleep
> Banned because GBATemp is addictive
> 
> 
> ...


Banned because it's almost 7am over here


----------



## lemmymet (Jun 17, 2011)

Banned because it`s here 12:56 PM


----------



## Narayan (Jun 17, 2011)

banned because can you talk about lolis?


----------



## Holified 2x (Jun 17, 2011)

Banned because yall on the other side of the earth and yo name Tommy Jans an gcvhkcbhjechjbekje oops fell alsleep Zzzzzzzzzzzzzz reboot windows is shuuuuuting down endingggg bannneeed game till later on  toddaaaay.


----------



## pistone (Jun 17, 2011)

banned because shutdown -a was a command i used often because of a virus
also becouse i have to go becouse my batter is almost dead now


----------



## lemmymet (Jun 17, 2011)

You are banned because of using windows


----------



## Paarish (Jun 17, 2011)

narayan is banned cos he hasn't pm'd his address


----------



## pistone (Jun 17, 2011)

lemmymet said:
			
		

> You are banned because of using windows


banned becouse im under 11.04 ubuntu


----------



## xalphax (Jun 17, 2011)

Banned because I am also using that version of Ubuntu on an old laptop


----------



## lemmymet (Jun 17, 2011)

Banned because i'am using fedora 15


----------



## pistone (Jun 17, 2011)

lemmymet said:
			
		

> Banned because i'am using fedora 15


banned becouse im also using ubuntu on my dell even if i had to shit briks to make my wifi card works and also becouse fedora sucks


----------



## lemmymet (Jun 17, 2011)

Banned because ubuntu does not detect my hardware raid


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 17, 2011)

Banned because ?_? ?_? ?_? ?_? ?_? ?_? ?_? ?_? ?_? ?_? ?_? ?_? ?_?


----------



## pistone (Jun 17, 2011)

@lemmymet banned because ubuntu detects everything as long as you upgrate your version and then update 
@a gay little catboy banned because of the awesomeness of those chars Oo


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 17, 2011)

Banned cuz ಠ_ಠ


----------



## pistone (Jun 17, 2011)

banned coz 
?


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 17, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## Holified 2x (Jun 17, 2011)

Banned because im backkkkkk


----------



## pistone (Jun 17, 2011)

you are banned becouse iiiiiiiiim back tooooooo


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 17, 2011)

Banned cuz I piss rainbow napalm made from excellence.


----------



## Holified 2x (Jun 17, 2011)

Banned because dragon pokemon can only piss poke blocks


----------



## pistone (Jun 17, 2011)

banned becouse you didnt pull the water


----------



## Holified 2x (Jun 17, 2011)

Banned because the water is dirty


----------



## pistone (Jun 17, 2011)

banned becouse you should bay clean water


----------



## Holified 2x (Jun 17, 2011)

Banned because Im Lazy


----------



## pistone (Jun 17, 2011)

banned becouse who isn't?


----------



## Paarish (Jun 17, 2011)

banned cos I'm not lazy, I'm 30084pm


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 17, 2011)

Banned cuz I'm Hydreigon and I'm lazy.


----------



## pistone (Jun 17, 2011)

banned for plasure


----------



## Sausage Head (Jun 17, 2011)

banned for virtual oral pl_e_asure.







i should stop lol


----------



## pistone (Jun 17, 2011)

banned because


----------



## Holified 2x (Jun 17, 2011)

bANNNED BECUSE OF CREEPY PICTURES HHBVCKHSDNCVBDSJNBA SDNHMNBSHJDNBSJDB SDCUHJNDBVS ERROR


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 17, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## Holified 2x (Jun 17, 2011)




----------



## Sheimi (Jun 17, 2011)

Banned because for laughing


----------



## Holified 2x (Jun 17, 2011)

Sheimi said:
			
		

> Banned because for laughing


Banned because u live in ohio too


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 17, 2011)

Banned cuz...




...
...


----------



## Sheimi (Jun 17, 2011)

Banned for playing Pokemon


----------



## Holified 2x (Jun 17, 2011)

Banned because no one plays non color pokemon games anymore


----------



## pistone (Jun 17, 2011)

banned becouse you stay to much on a page


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 17, 2011)

Banned cuz we get signal.


----------



## Holified 2x (Jun 17, 2011)

banned because i have a lot of tabs open


----------



## Narayan (Jun 17, 2011)

banned because i suddenly appeared


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 17, 2011)

Banned cuz you should close some of them ?_?
Dammit.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'd


----------



## pistone (Jun 17, 2011)

banned becouse ..........where have you bean ?


----------



## Narayan (Jun 17, 2011)

banned because of some ninjaing


----------



## pistone (Jun 17, 2011)

banned becouse if you need help .....i was i ninja


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 17, 2011)

Banned cuz my pet Bunchie and I will destroy the person who  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





'd me.


----------



## pistone (Jun 17, 2011)

banned becouse ..........i want a pet like that


----------



## Narayan (Jun 17, 2011)

banned because i can give you one.


----------



## pistone (Jun 18, 2011)

banned becouse ........... really ?
ok i want it black ............no i want it pink.......no no better blue ........yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeah blue


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 18, 2011)

Banned cuz I bought you a gift. Hope you like it.


----------



## Narayan (Jun 18, 2011)

banned because i had no reason.


----------



## pistone (Jun 18, 2011)

Hydreigon said:
			
		

> Banned cuz I bought you a gift. Hope you like it.


banned becouse of my new awesome rainbow pet
thnk you.......i called it jim


----------



## Narayan (Jun 18, 2011)

banned because you have a new pet. i own a Hydreigon.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 18, 2011)

Banned for ninjaing me!


----------



## Paarish (Jun 18, 2011)

banned cos I love you all!


----------



## pistone (Jun 18, 2011)

banned becouse this is the best thread ever


----------



## Narayan (Jun 18, 2011)

banned because my pikachu is about to level up.


----------



## pistone (Jun 18, 2011)

banned becouse im leveling down i need sleep ..........night all ..........and when i come i want to see a raichu !


----------



## Holified 2x (Jun 18, 2011)

Banned because


----------



## Narayan (Jun 18, 2011)

banned because that's useless.


----------



## Holified 2x (Jun 18, 2011)

Banned because it will kick yo pikachu ass


----------



## Sausage Head (Jun 18, 2011)

banned banned moosh banned enter your message






[User is currently offline.] Profile Card [Send a PM] 	
Report PostGo to the top of the pageUser's Wiki pageFriend Codes
+Quote Post
Holified 2x

post Today, 02:00 AM
Post #38938


GBAtemp Regular
***

Group: Members
Posts: 249
Joined: 27-May 11
From: A ROCK HIDDEN IN THE DIRT 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Member No.: 279,360

[United States]  




Banned because it will kick yo pikachu ass


--------------------
I'm Curently playing = Chrono Trigger, 999, Dragon Quest Monster Joker, FFIV, TWENY, Sonic Rush Adventure , Bleach 3rd Phantom, Radiant Historia & Shin Megami Tensei Devil Survivor.
[User is currently offline.] Profile Card [Send a PM] 	
Report PostGo to the top of the pageUser's Wiki pageFriend Codes
+Quote Post
« Next Oldest · The Edge of the Forum · Next Newest » 		



2596 Pages V  « < 2594 2595 2596
Fast Reply Reply to this topic Start new topic 


Fast Reply 	
Enter your message
Bold

Italic

Underline

Insert Link

Insert Image

Emoticons

Wrap in quote tags

Wrap in code tags


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 18, 2011)

Banned cuz wat

Wait...


			
				Narayan said:
			
		

> banned because you have a new pet. i own a Hydreigon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Banned cuz no one owns me!


----------



## Narayan (Jun 18, 2011)

banned coz i really own you. see that tag on your side?


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 18, 2011)

Banned cuz I see no tag!


----------



## Narayan (Jun 18, 2011)

banned coz oh yeah... only pet owners can see it. s2pid me.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 18, 2011)

Banned because I know someone is trying to ninja my ban


----------



## Holified 2x (Jun 18, 2011)

Banned anyone say ninja  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





                Holified 2x ~ 1 Rank Ninja of GBAtemp . . .


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 18, 2011)

Banned cuz my hand is a dolphin.


----------



## Holified 2x (Jun 18, 2011)

Banned because My hand is a shark


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 18, 2011)

Banned cuz my hand is another head.


----------



## lemmymet (Jun 18, 2011)

Banned because my foots have heads


----------



## Paarish (Jun 18, 2011)

banned cos that's messed up


----------



## pistone (Jun 18, 2011)

banned becouse its not snowing


----------



## Narayan (Jun 18, 2011)

banned coz it's summer.


----------



## Shockwind (Jun 18, 2011)

Banned cuz why'd you changed your name?


----------



## Narayan (Jun 18, 2011)

banned coz i just want to...


----------



## Paarish (Jun 18, 2011)

banned cos your name is horrible


----------



## pistone (Jun 18, 2011)

banned becouse im sleepy


----------



## OmerMe (Jun 18, 2011)

banned for mispelling because


----------



## pistone (Jun 18, 2011)

banned becouse i always spell it like that its my signature


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Jun 18, 2011)

Banned because I want to play that chess game  in your signature


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 18, 2011)

Banned cuz all your base are belong to us.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 18, 2011)

banned cos no


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 18, 2011)

Banned cuz yes/no


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jun 18, 2011)

Banned for using /


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 18, 2011)

Banned cuz I did not!


----------



## pistone (Jun 18, 2011)

banned becouse the base belong to us


----------



## Holified 2x (Jun 18, 2011)

Banned beacause i'm Base God 
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bW4407PzyUw[/youtube]


----------



## pistone (Jun 18, 2011)

you are banned becouse i see tow beautiful girls there


----------



## Holified 2x (Jun 18, 2011)

Banned because 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I GET THE JOKE


----------



## pistone (Jun 18, 2011)

banned becouse it wasn't a joke .............oh wait .............the tall one (with black hair)..............is that a dude ? Oo 

p.s


----------



## Holified 2x (Jun 18, 2011)

master00d said:
			
		

> banned becouse it wasn't a joke .............oh wait .............the tall one (with black hair)..............is that a dude ? Oo
> 
> p.s


Banned  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ha yes


----------



## pistone (Jun 18, 2011)

banned becouse the kardashians are in town


----------



## Narayan (Jun 19, 2011)

banned because i'm not in a good mood. someone entertain me


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 19, 2011)

Banned because if you are a guy, I can entertain you in may different ways


----------



## Narayan (Jun 19, 2011)

banned because yes.


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 19, 2011)

Banned for kidnapping Narayan


----------



## Narayan (Jun 19, 2011)

banned because who kidnapped who?


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 19, 2011)

Banned cuz you did...? ಠ_ಠ


----------



## Narayan (Jun 19, 2011)

banned coz u has no proof!!


----------



## Maid-chan (Jun 19, 2011)

banned because... nothing?


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 19, 2011)

Banned cuz... ಠ_ಠ


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 19, 2011)

banned for your facial expressions.


----------



## Narayan (Jun 19, 2011)

banned for banning


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 19, 2011)

banned for having 276 kills, but no deaths.


----------



## Narayan (Jun 19, 2011)

banned because want to be on the list?


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 19, 2011)

banned because i'd be your first death!


----------



## Narayan (Jun 19, 2011)

banned because you can't kill me. you can't kill a saboteur.


----------



## geoflcl (Jun 19, 2011)

pker[× said:
			
		

> N]
> banned because you can't kill me. you can't kill a saboteur.



Banned for foiling our meticulously-crafted plans to kill you. Saboteur indeed!


----------



## Holified 2x (Jun 19, 2011)

Banned because i posted using my phone


----------



## Maid-chan (Jun 19, 2011)

banned because I'm flat


----------



## wasim (Jun 19, 2011)

Banned for using pink text in your sig !


----------



## Maid-chan (Jun 19, 2011)

Banned because you rude with pinky lover


----------



## Narayan (Jun 19, 2011)

banned because... you're new to banning. welcome.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 19, 2011)

banned cos your username is stupid


----------



## Maid-chan (Jun 19, 2011)

Banned because it's cute


----------



## Narayan (Jun 19, 2011)

banned because what's cute? and i invite you two to IRC. nao paarish.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 19, 2011)

banned cos I'll come cos I WANT TO! Not because you're telling me!


----------



## Narayan (Jun 19, 2011)

banned because really?


----------



## Paarish (Jun 19, 2011)

banned cos no


----------



## pistone (Jun 19, 2011)

banned becouse i know the truth !!!


----------



## wasim (Jun 19, 2011)

banned cuz i don't know the truth !


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 19, 2011)

Banned because you can't handle the truth!


----------



## wasim (Jun 19, 2011)

Banned cuz you can't either !


----------



## Narayan (Jun 19, 2011)

banned because it's still a lie!


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Jun 19, 2011)

Banned because you never died


----------



## Narayan (Jun 19, 2011)

banned because of course.


----------



## Sausage Head (Jun 19, 2011)

banned azxctrv57441975


----------



## Narayan (Jun 19, 2011)

banned because you have so many nos


----------



## Sausage Head (Jun 19, 2011)

banned because i say 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 to you


----------



## Narayan (Jun 19, 2011)

banned because i read that as yes.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 19, 2011)

banned cos why aren't you on IRC!?


----------



## Narayan (Jun 19, 2011)

banned because i am on IRC,


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 19, 2011)

Banned cuz I can't go on IRC; I'm on my phone.

;O;


----------



## Narayan (Jun 19, 2011)

banned coz maybe there's and IRC clinet for phone?
(didn't google yet)


----------



## Sausage Head (Jun 19, 2011)

banned because if i hear that word again i'm going to moosh on someone


----------



## Narayan (Jun 19, 2011)

banned because what word?


----------



## Sausage Head (Jun 19, 2011)

internet relay chat


----------



## Narayan (Jun 19, 2011)

you just said it...


----------



## Sausage Head (Jun 19, 2011)

banned because i did not. i never said that word was the word i dont want to hear


----------



## Narayan (Jun 19, 2011)

IRL


----------



## Sausage Head (Jun 19, 2011)

banned because you almost made me


----------



## Narayan (Jun 19, 2011)

IR.............V? or is it X? wait... it's below D and F.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 19, 2011)

banned cos it's IRC

what? why are you looking at me like that?


----------



## Narayan (Jun 19, 2011)

i'll start digging...


----------



## Sausage Head (Jun 19, 2011)

<img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" />


----------



## pistone (Jun 19, 2011)

banned for having a NO in you signature


----------



## lemmymet (Jun 19, 2011)

<img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" />


----------



## lemmymet (Jun 19, 2011)

<img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" />

<!--hr--><hr title=""/><!--/hr--><b><!--sizeo:1--><span style="font-size:8pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo-->Posts merged<!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--></b>

<img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/265975/moosh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" />

<!--hr--><hr title=""/><!--/hr--><b><!--sizeo:1--><span style="font-size:8pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo-->Posts merged<!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--></b>

And i am banned because of spamming


----------



## pistone (Jun 19, 2011)

banned becouse of NO


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 20, 2011)

Banned because I am a catboy again!


----------



## Holified 2x (Jun 20, 2011)

Banned because I think it seem more like a catkid than boy


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 20, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## Sheimi (Jun 20, 2011)

Banned because I died in OoT 3D


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 20, 2011)

Banned cuz I don't even know where to go. ಠ_ಠ


----------



## Narayan (Jun 20, 2011)

banned coz go back to the cage.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 20, 2011)

banned cos


----------



## Narayan (Jun 20, 2011)

banned coz slnfa;sj';a;wojdalmsl/1230192-41


----------



## pistone (Jun 20, 2011)

banned becouse im in a internet caffe and you aren`t !


----------



## Narayan (Jun 20, 2011)

banned because tomorrow, i am.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 20, 2011)

banned cos get on IRC!


----------



## Narayan (Jun 20, 2011)

banned coz no...


----------



## Paarish (Jun 20, 2011)

banned cos I hope you finished your anime/manga


----------



## Holified 2x (Jun 20, 2011)

Banned Cuz


Spoiler



*DEEEEEEEEEEEEEZ NUUUUUUUUTZZZZZZZZZ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## Narayan (Jun 20, 2011)

banned coz i just want to again


----------



## pistone (Jun 20, 2011)

banned becouse oyou are on irc and didn`t invite me


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 20, 2011)

Banned cuz ◕‿◕


----------



## pistone (Jun 20, 2011)

banned coz


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 20, 2011)

Banned cuz (☞ﾟヮﾟ)☞ ☜(ﾟヮﾟ☜)


----------



## pistone (Jun 20, 2011)

banned becose in ? you bann the moderators


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 20, 2011)

Banned cuz °Д°


----------



## pistone (Jun 20, 2011)

bannes becouse ?


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 20, 2011)

Banned cuz ಠ益ಠ


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 20, 2011)

Banned because ヽ(ｏ`皿′ｏ)ﾉ


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 20, 2011)

Banned because ?


----------



## pistone (Jun 20, 2011)

banned coz ???


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 20, 2011)

Banned because ಠ_ರೃ


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 20, 2011)

Banned because ?????


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 20, 2011)

banned cuz


----------



## pistone (Jun 20, 2011)

banned becouse thats awesome reminds me lulzsec .....also ?


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 20, 2011)

Banned cuz LulzSec makes me ╬ಠ益ಠ


----------



## pistone (Jun 20, 2011)

banned becouse i know where they are ..........just follow the indications ?


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 20, 2011)

Banned cuz I gave LulzSec this: 凸(ಠ益ಠ)凸


----------



## pistone (Jun 20, 2011)

banned becouse i was wrong ..........they are ? way


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 20, 2011)

Who did I give the middle finger to...?

Banned cuz FFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU!!! You gave me the wrong directions! ಠ益ಠ


----------



## pistone (Jun 20, 2011)

banned becouse...........my bad is ? way ...im shore


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 20, 2011)

Banned cuz I found them. They seem to be this way: ?(???)?


----------



## Sausage Head (Jun 20, 2011)

banned in the arse for the no


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 20, 2011)

˙ou znɔ pǝuuɐq


----------



## Sausage Head (Jun 20, 2011)

no


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 20, 2011)

Ⓑⓐⓝⓝⓔⓓ ⓒⓤⓩ ⓝⓞ


----------



## pistone (Jun 20, 2011)

?

?

?


banned !


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 20, 2011)

Banned cuz ºдº


----------



## pistone (Jun 20, 2011)

banned becouse you used that char 2 times


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Jun 20, 2011)

Banned because char means 4 in India


----------



## pistone (Jun 20, 2011)

you are banned becouse katèr means 4 in albanian


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 20, 2011)

Banned cuz ?_?


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Jun 20, 2011)

banned for making faces


----------



## pistone (Jun 20, 2011)

banned for ?


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 21, 2011)

Banned cuz •▱•


----------



## Narayan (Jun 21, 2011)

banned for 2606


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 21, 2011)

Banned cuz unicode is awesome. ಠ_ృ


----------



## alphenor (Jun 21, 2011)

I ban you all for continuing the thread without telling me


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 21, 2011)

Banned cuz up up down down left right left right B A start


----------



## Paarish (Jun 21, 2011)

banned cos welcome back


----------



## wasim (Jun 21, 2011)

banned for welcoming others !


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 21, 2011)

Banned for banning someone for welcoming me back


----------



## Paarish (Jun 21, 2011)

banned cos how have you been?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 21, 2011)

Banned cuz bored >_>; had no internet access for a while...


----------



## s4mid4re (Jun 21, 2011)

banned because you survived without internet for a while


----------



## wasim (Jun 21, 2011)

manned cuz its not really a big deal


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 21, 2011)

Banned because no one said it was :/


----------



## Narayan (Jun 21, 2011)

ban


----------



## Paarish (Jun 21, 2011)

@FrozenIndignation 

Have you seen Narayan's new username? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and banned for whoever the heck is above me


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 21, 2011)

Banned because hi nara-kun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 err... i mean... pker[x]N

Edit: ouch, ninja'd, and yup, ive seen it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




err; pker[x]N
Player killer [x] narayan?


----------



## Paarish (Jun 21, 2011)

banned cos it's awful. I would preferred the ones he suggested in his blog.

Narayan! Come on IRC/MSN!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 21, 2011)

Banned because :/


----------



## Paarish (Jun 21, 2011)

banned cos


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 21, 2011)

Banned because I missed you two >_>;


----------



## alex_0706 (Jun 21, 2011)

banned because i'm lazy


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 21, 2011)

Banned cuz you're lazy


----------



## Paarish (Jun 21, 2011)

banned cos I can and will


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 21, 2011)

Banned for not throwing your PS3!


----------



## Paarish (Jun 21, 2011)

banned for not knowing what a uke is


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 21, 2011)

Banned because I know what it is


----------



## Paarish (Jun 21, 2011)

banned cos that's not what your custom title says


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 21, 2011)

Banned because whats an uke? TO THE GOOGLEMOBILE!!!

Edit: silly little catboy


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 21, 2011)

Banned for uke
Ninja'd and I already knew all that


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 21, 2011)

Banned because I beat you to it


----------



## Paarish (Jun 21, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> Banned for uke
> Ninja'd and I already knew all that


banned cos i thought you meant this 



Spoiler


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 21, 2011)

30084pm said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.kith-kin.co.uk/assets/blog/KU-600.jpg


Banned because i prefer a banjo


Spoiler



http://images.wikia.com/nintendo/en/images/9/9a/Banjo.jpg


----------



## Paarish (Jun 21, 2011)

banned cos banjo sucks ass


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 21, 2011)

Banned cuz I agree :/


----------



## Dter ic (Jun 21, 2011)

banned because ponies SUXXX


----------



## Paarish (Jun 21, 2011)

banned cos yes they do


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 21, 2011)

Banned because ponies are awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




;


----------



## Paarish (Jun 21, 2011)

banned cos if only...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 21, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 21, 2011)

Banned cuz where have you been all this time!? ಠ_ಠ


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 21, 2011)

Banned because ive been internet-less all this time... a bunch of shenanigans with my ISP >_>;


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 21, 2011)

Banned cuz ಠ_ಠ


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 21, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 21, 2011)

Banned cuz ತಎತ


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 21, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## Paarish (Jun 21, 2011)

banned cos FrozenIndignation


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 21, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## Paarish (Jun 21, 2011)

banned cos no


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 21, 2011)

Banned cuz i am sausage head


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 21, 2011)

Banned cuz my psn "global rank" according to my sig below is 0... is that good or bad?


----------



## Paarish (Jun 21, 2011)

banned cos it's up to you to decide


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 21, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## Paarish (Jun 21, 2011)

banned cos my daughter has been dying to meet you!
Chlamydia!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 21, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## Paarish (Jun 21, 2011)

banned cos I'm tired of ponies


----------



## Narayan (Jun 21, 2011)

banned coz pumpkins....


----------



## Paarish (Jun 21, 2011)

banned cos LOOK WHO'S BACK!


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 21, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## Narayan (Jun 21, 2011)

banned coz who's back?


----------



## Paarish (Jun 21, 2011)

banned cos YOU! how was college?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 21, 2011)

Banned cuz heya nara-kun


----------



## Narayan (Jun 21, 2011)

oh... haha... i arrived late... so... uhhh...


----------



## Paarish (Jun 21, 2011)

banned cos oh you got the stare!

EDIT: Come on IRC pwease!?


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 21, 2011)

Banned cuz I watched you as you were chased on IRC yesterday.

Dammit.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'd


----------



## Narayan (Jun 21, 2011)

sorry, i can't. i'm on a net cafe... damn pc, won't even read my external hd.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 21, 2011)

banned cos net cafe and no IRC! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 21, 2011)

banned cuz... ill just... stand over here... in this... dark... lonely corner there... yup...


----------



## Narayan (Jun 21, 2011)

banned coz join us...


----------



## Paarish (Jun 21, 2011)

banned cos FrozenIndig should come on IRC!
Please!


----------



## pistone (Jun 21, 2011)

banned becouse you did played without me


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 21, 2011)

Banned cuz I can count to potato.


----------



## pistone (Jun 21, 2011)

banned coz .......potato who?


----------



## Narayan (Jun 21, 2011)

banned coz potato you.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 21, 2011)

banned cos the party's at IRC


----------



## pistone (Jun 21, 2011)

banned coz im bringing the beer


----------



## Narayan (Jun 21, 2011)

banned coz i'm too young to drink beer


----------



## pistone (Jun 21, 2011)

banned coz im not


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 21, 2011)

Banned cuz... beer is not as flammable is id like >_


----------



## pistone (Jun 21, 2011)

banned becouse you need raki then!


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 21, 2011)

Banned cuz I'm typing invisible text.


----------



## Narayan (Jun 21, 2011)

banned coz i'm typing invisible linkz


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 21, 2011)

Banned because im not


----------



## pistone (Jun 21, 2011)

banned becouse you have no idea what raki is have you ?


----------



## Narayan (Jun 21, 2011)

banned because what is raki?


----------



## pistone (Jun 21, 2011)

banned coz raki is an albanian superalcoholic that can make you blind only by drinking 100g


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 21, 2011)

banned because i think ill stick with pure ethanol


----------



## Narayan (Jun 21, 2011)

what?
blind only?

sorry not familiar  with the terms.


----------



## pistone (Jun 21, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> banned because i think ill stick with pure ethanol


banned becouse ethanol is a derivate of raki with ethanol you have a chance of surviving not with the ??RAKI??


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 22, 2011)

Banned because neither would kill me. Not when my purpose is to set them on fire :/


----------



## pistone (Jun 22, 2011)

banned becouze you are a pyroman!!!
halp!


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 22, 2011)

Banned for linking this thread from your sig.


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Jun 22, 2011)

Banned for loving me that much. Hussy.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Jun 22, 2011)

Banned for having a right justified sig


----------



## Sheimi (Jun 22, 2011)

banned because I'm bored.


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 22, 2011)

Banned out of extreme boredom.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 22, 2011)

Banned for HEY LOOK, A DISTRACTION...
No... no wait... nevermind...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 22, 2011)

*looks in the direction you pointed out*
Wait...

Banned cuz FFFFFFFFFFF--


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 22, 2011)

Banned cuz it was a tarp :/


----------



## ShinyLatios (Jun 22, 2011)

banned cuz you banned someone who


----------



## pistone (Jun 22, 2011)

banned becouse you


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 22, 2011)

Banned because friendship is magic


----------



## pistone (Jun 22, 2011)

banned becouse you have right :3

*Posts merged*

banned becouse you have right :3


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 22, 2011)

Banned for ?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 22, 2011)

Banned for magic


----------



## pistone (Jun 22, 2011)

banned for not being a ninja


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 22, 2011)

:/
Banned for not being a pony


----------



## pistone (Jun 22, 2011)

banned for not being a unicorn


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 22, 2011)

Banned because... wait im not?! MY ENTIRE LIFE IS A LIE!!!


----------



## wasim (Jun 22, 2011)

Banned cuz you told the truth just now !


----------



## pistone (Jun 22, 2011)

banned becouse it was a joke 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 if someone should be a unicorn thats you @FrozenIndignation


----------



## eggsample (Jun 22, 2011)

master00d
You are banned for being 00d master
and for reply this topic
All users after this post will be banned
Save your planet ban yourself


Spoiler



Greetings.
We are not of this planet.
We do not understand
Your strange customs.
Your planet's ecosystem
Is failing.
Your leaders deny this.
Explain.

Your leaders deny this.
Your leaders deny this.
Your leaders deny this.
Your leaders deny this.

Why
Do your leaders lie to you?
Why
Do so many of you believe these lies?
Explain
Your strange customs.
Why
Believe these lies?

Save the planet.
Ban yourself.
Save the planet!
Ban yourself.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 22, 2011)

Banned because i reject your reality and substitute my own.


----------



## YetoJesse (Jun 22, 2011)

banned for just not being frozen...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 22, 2011)

Banned for posting with confusing grammer


----------



## pistone (Jun 22, 2011)

banned becouse of the awesome avatar !!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 22, 2011)

Banned cuz I'm above you, pissing napalm. ಠ_ಠ


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 22, 2011)

Banned because the file size was too big 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




; and i had to change it


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 22, 2011)

Banned cuz wat ಠ_ಠ


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 22, 2011)

banned cuz my "awesome avatar"


----------



## pistone (Jun 22, 2011)

banned coz what...........so now from a pony you are a sleepy man???


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 22, 2011)

Banned cuz from a derpy pony who delivers mail, im now a pervert who's weapon is sexuality.


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Jun 22, 2011)

sup dawg, I herd you like bans, so I put an ban in your forum so you can ban while your banned.


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 22, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 22, 2011)

banned cuz


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 22, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 23, 2011)




----------



## pistone (Jun 23, 2011)

banned coz ........brofist


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 23, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Jun 23, 2011)

Banned because oh my [insert deity of your choice here] what have I done.


----------



## pistone (Jun 23, 2011)

banned coz you are princ carl


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 23, 2011)

Banned cuz ;O;


----------



## pistone (Jun 23, 2011)

banned coz i never understand whats that for ?!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 23, 2011)

Canned cuz :/


----------



## pistone (Jun 23, 2011)

banned coz im still waiting for an answer!!!


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Jun 23, 2011)

banned cause it means



Spoiler



;O;


----------



## pistone (Jun 23, 2011)

banned coz thnx now it has a meaning .....prince carl


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 23, 2011)

Banned because p_o


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 23, 2011)

You are banned for Monkat


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 23, 2011)

Banned because Monkat is fail :/


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jun 23, 2011)

Pony-kick-ban!


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 23, 2011)

Banned for being a meanie!


----------



## pistone (Jun 23, 2011)

banned coz you are the 9tail fox of naruto !


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 23, 2011)

Banned for being a yugioh card


----------



## pistone (Jun 23, 2011)

banned coz from a derpy pony who delivers mail, now you are a pervert who's weapon is sexuality


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 23, 2011)

Banned cuz I am disappoint.

............................................________
....................................,.-'"...................``~.,
.............................,.-"..................................."-.,
.........................,/...............................................":,
.....................,?......................................................\,
.................../...........................................................,}
................./......................................................,:`^`..}
.............../...................................................,:"........./
..............?.....__.........................................:`.........../
............./__.(....."~-,_..............................,:`........../
.........../(_...."~,_........"~,_....................,:`........_/
..........{.._$;_......"=,_......."-,_.......,.-~-,},.~";/....}
...........((.....*~_......."=-._......";,,./`..../"............../
...,,,___.\`~,......"~.,....................`.....}............../
............(....`=-,,.......`........................(......;_,,-"
............/.`~,......`-...............................\....../\
.............\`~.*-,.....................................|,./.....\,__
,,_..........}.>-._\...................................|..............`=~-,
.....`=~-,_\_......`\,.................................\
...................`=~-,,.\,...............................\
................................`:,,...........................`\..............__
.....................................`=-,...................,%`>--==``
........................................_\..........._,-%.......`\
...................................,


----------



## pistone (Jun 23, 2011)

banned coz .........why?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 23, 2011)

Banned for asking why


----------



## pistone (Jun 23, 2011)

banned coz

_______ad88888888888888888888888a,
________a88888"8888888888888888888888,
______,8888"__"P88888888888888888888b,
______d88_________`""P88888888888888888,
_____,8888b_______________""88888888888888,
_____d8P'''__,aa,______________""888888888b
_____888bbdd888888ba,__,I_________"88888888,
_____8888888888888888ba8"_________,88888888b
____,888888888888888888b,________,8888888888
____(88888888888888888888,______,88888888888,
____d888888888888888888888,____,8___"8888888b
____88888888888888888888888__.;8'"""__(888888
____8888888888888I"8888888P_,8"_,aaa,__888888
____888888888888I:8888888"_,8"__`b8d'__(88888
____(8888888888I'888888P'_,8)__________88888
_____88888888I"__8888P'__,8")__________88888
_____8888888I'___888"___,8"_(._.)_______88888
_____(8888I"_____"88,__,8"_____________,8888P
______888I'_______"P8_,8"_____________,88888)
_____(88I'__________",8"__M""""""M___,888888'
____,8I"____________,8(____"aaaa"___,8888888
___,8I'____________,888a___________,8888888)
__,8I'____________,888888,_______,888888888
_,8I'____________,8888888'`-===-'888888888'
,8I'____________,8888888"________88888888"
8I'____________,8"____88_________"888888P
8I____________,8'_____88__________`P888"
8I___________,8I______88____________"8ba,.
(8,_________,8P'______88______________88""8bma,.
_8I________,8P'_______88,______________"8b___""P8ma,
_(8,______,8d"________`88,_______________"8b_____`"8a
__8I_____,8dP_________,8X8,________________"8b.____:8b
__(8____,8dP'__,I____,8XXX8,________________`88,____8)
___8,___8dP'__,I____,8XxxxX8,_____I,_________8X8,__,8
___8I___8P'__,I____,8XxxxxxX8,_____I,________`8X88,I8
___I8,__"___,I____,8XxxxxxxxX8b,____I,________8XXX88I,
___`8I______I'__,8XxxxxxxxxxxxXX8____I________8XXxxXX8,
____8I_____(8__,8XxxxxxxxxxxxxxxX8___I________8XxxxxxXX8,
___,8I_____I[_,8XxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxX8__8________8XxxxxxxxX8,
___d8I,____I[_8XxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxX8b_8_______(8XxxxxxxxxX8,
___888I____`8,8XxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxX8_8,_____,8XxxxxxxxxxxX8
___8888,____"88XxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxX8)8I____.8XxxxxxxxxxxxX8
__,8888I_____88XxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxX8_`8,__,8XxxxxxxxxxxxX8"
__d88888_____`8XXxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxX8'__`8,,8XxxxxxxxxxxxX8"
__888888I_____`8XXxxxxxxxxxxxxxxX8'____"88XxxxxxxxxxxxX8"
__88888888bbaaaa88XXxxxxxxxxxxXX8)______)8XXxxxxxxxxXX8"
__8888888I,_``""""""8888888888888888aaaaa8888XxxxxXX8"
__(8888888I,______________________.__```"""""88888P"
___88888888I,___________________,8I___8,_______I8"
____"""88888I,________________,8I'____"I8,____;8"
___________`8I,_____________,8I'_______`I8,___8)
____________`8I,___________,8I'__________I8__:8'
_____________`8I,_________,8I'___________I8__:8
______________`8I_______,8I'_____________`8__(8
_______________8I_____,8I'________________8__(8;
_______________8I____,8"__________________I___88,
______________.8I___,8'_______________________8"8,
______________(PI___'8_______________________,8,`8,
_____________.88'____________,@@___________.a8X8,`8,
_____________([email protected]@@_________,a8XX888,`8,
____________([email protected]@'_______,d8XX8"__"b_`8,
___________.8888,_____________________a8XXX8"____"a_`8,
__________.888X88___________________,d8XX8I"______9,_`8,
_________.88:8XX8,_________________a8XxX8I'_______`8__`8,
________.88'_8XxX8a_____________,ad8XxX8I'________,8___`8,
________d8'__8XxxxX8ba,______,ad8XxxX8I"__________8__,__`8,
_______(8I___8XxxxxxX888888888XxxxX8I"____________8__II__`8
_______8I'___"8XxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxX8I'____________(8__8)___8;
______(8I_____8XxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxX8"______________(8__8)___8I
______8P'_____(8XxxxxxxxxxxxxxX8I'________________8,_(8___:8
_____(8'_______8XxxxxxxxxxxxxxX8'_________________`8,_8____8
_____8I________`8XxxxxxxxxxxxX8'___________________`8,8___;8
_____8'_________`8XxxxxxxxxxX8'_____________________`8I__,8'
_____8___________`8XxxxxxxxX8'_______________________8'_,8'
_____8____________`8XxxxxxX8'________________________8_,8'
_____8_____________`8XxxxX8'________________________d'_8'
_____8______________`8XxxX8_________________________8_8'
_____8________________"8X8'_________________________"8"
_____8,________________`88___________________________8
_____8I________________,8'__________________________d)
_____`8,_______________d8__________________________,8
______(b_______________8'_________________________,8'
_______8,_____________dP_________________________,8'
_______(b_____________8'________________________,8'
________8,___________d8________________________,8'
________(b___________8'_______________________,8'
_________8,_________a8_______________________,8'
_________(b_________8'______________________,8'
__________8,_______,8______________________,8'
__________(b_______8'_____________________,8'
___________8,_____,8_____________________,8'
___________(b_____8'____________________,8'
____________8,___d8____________________,8'
____________(b__,8'___________________,8'
_____________8,,I8___________________,8'
_____________I8I8'__________________,8'
_____________`I8I__________________,8'
______________I8'_________________,8'
______________"8_________________,8'
______________(8________________,8'
______________8I_______________,8'
______________(b,___8,________,8)
______________`8I___"88______,8i8,
_______________(b,__________,8"8")
_______________`8I__,8______8)_8_8
________________8I__8I______"__8_8
________________(b__8I_________8_8
________________`8__(8,________b_8,
_________________8___8)________"b"8,
_________________8___8(_________"b"8
_________________8___"I__________"b8,
_________________8________________`8)
_________________8_________________I8
_________________8_________________(8
_________________8,_________________8,
_________________Ib_________________8)
_________________(8_________________I8
__________________8_________________I8
__________________8_________________I8
__________________8,________________I8
__________________Ib________________8I
__________________(8_______________(8'
___________________8_______________I8
___________________8,______________8I
___________________Ib_____________(8'
___________________(8_____________I8
___________________`8_____________8I
____________________8____________(8'
____________________8,___________I8
____________________Ib___________8I
____________________(8___________8'
_____________________8,_________(8
_____________________Ib_________I8
_____________________(8_________8I
______________________8,________8'
______________________(b_______(8
_______________________8,______I8
_______________________I8______I8
_______________________(8______I8
________________________8______I8,
________________________8______8_8,
________________________8,_____8_8'
_______________________,I8_____"8"
______________________,8"8,_____8,
_____________________,8'_`8_____`b
____________________,8'___8______8,
___________________,8'____(a_____`b
__________________,8'_____`8______8,
__________________I8/______8______`b,
__________________I8-/_____8_______`8,
__________________(8/-/____8________`8,
___________________8I/-/__,8_________`8
___________________`8I/--,I8________-8)
____________________`8I,,d8I_______-8)
______________________"bdI"8,_____-I8
___________________________`8,___-I8'
____________________________`8,,--I8
_____________________________`Ib,,I8
______________________________`I8I
..............are you better now ?


----------



## Sheimi (Jun 23, 2011)

Banned because it's not naked.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 23, 2011)

Banned cuz my avatar approves


----------



## pistone (Jun 23, 2011)

Sheimi said:
			
		

> Banned because it's not naked.


banned coz ...........you wish


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 23, 2011)

Banned because it is if you use your imagination... i swear, kids these days...


----------



## pistone (Jun 23, 2011)

you are banned for using the imagination .........that is copyrighted by the tv


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 23, 2011)

Banned cuz ಠ , ಥ


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 23, 2011)

Banned cuz *sips tea*


----------



## pistone (Jun 23, 2011)

banned coz im going to sleep now as here is 2 ;15 am but i will leave you with one thing
just use your imagination


Spoiler



... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ...|... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... .._,,-~~~-,-,,_
... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ...|... ... ... ,,---,,_... ...,-~",-":__-,: : :"-,:::"'~,,
.,,-~~--,, ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ...|... ... ,~": : --,,:"~,,-"::::/:,-". . ."'~-,,: \,::::_,,"~-,,
/: : : : : : :"'~-,,... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... |... ... /: : : : :~"'\,: \::__/:|o--,,. . . . .\,: ¯¯: : : : : :"-,
\: : : : : : : : : : :""~,,... ... ... ... ... ... ... |... ... .\: : : : : :,,-"~": : : "'~~-,:"'~-,,_|: : :,-"¯¯¯¯"-,:|
.'~,: : : : : : : : : : : : :"'~-,,_... ... ... ... ...|... ... .."-,_: ,-" : : : : : : : : : : : "~,--~": : (o~--,,_. . |:|
... ."'~-,,: : : : : : : : : : : : :"-,~--,... ... ... |... ... ... ...,/: : : : : : ,,--,-,~-,,: : :"~-,,: : :"~,___:"-/,/__
... ... ...,"~"~--,,_,,-~"`"`": : "-,::"'~~--,,_..| ... ... ... ..|: : : ,: :,-". ,-"./. . . ."-,,_: : :"~-~": : : :"'-,,~,:"-,,
... ... .,/: : : : --,,:|: : : : : : : : :"-,,::::::::::::"~--,,_... ... \: : :|: /. .,/. . |. . . ,-".|. "~,,_____,,,,,__:\: : : : |
... ... .|: : : : : : : "|: : : : : : :,: : : :\:::::::::::::::::::::"'~~-,,"-,:|: |. /. . . .|. .,-". . |. ,-"'. \. . .,/|. . . .",:\: : ,/
... ... ..\, : : : : : ,/ : : : : : : :|: : : ,/::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::"\: "-,,___,\,/___,,\/___. |,-". |. . . ,/.|: |,~"
... ... ... ",-,,,__/: : : : : : :,/,_~"-:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::"-,,____,, : : : : : : : : : "'~,,,/.,,~". ,/: /
... ... ... /: : : : :"-,,___,,-": : ,"-,-:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::'\: : : : : : : : : : : : : : : "-"__,-":,-"
... ... ... '\,_: : : : : : /-,,___,,"~-----~~~~,~---,,__::::::::::::::::::::::|: : : : : : : : __,,--~"~,,___,,-"
... ... ... ... ."'~---~"... ... ... ... ... ... ...|---~"::::"'~-::::::::::::::::,/: : : : : : : : : :\"~,,
... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... .|::::::::::::::::::::::::::::,,": : : : : : : : : : : |:::::"-,,
... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... .|:::::::::::::::::::::::,,-": : : : : : : : : : : : :,|:::::::::"-,
... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... .|::::::::::_,,,--~~": : : : : : : : : : : : : : :,/::::::::::::::\,
... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... .|----~~" : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : :,/::::::::::::::::::\,
... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... .|: : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : :,-,"::::::::::::::::::::::\
... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... |: : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : _,,~"SL'\,::::::::::::::::::::::\
... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... |: : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : :,,-"... ... ... .\:::::::::::::::::::::::\
... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... |: : : : : : : : : : : :_,,--~"... ... ... ... ...\:::::::::::::::::::::::\
what did you aspect???


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 23, 2011)

Banned cuz OH YEAH?! well its 10:22am where i am >_


----------



## pistone (Jun 23, 2011)

banned coz ..........you have a job???


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 23, 2011)

Banned cuz meybeh


----------



## pistone (Jun 23, 2011)

banned becouse maybe you dont have a job.........have you?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 23, 2011)

banned because it would be hard to live on my own if i didn't :/


----------



## pistone (Jun 23, 2011)

banned coz you live on your own!!!,,,,,,,now what you live in japan and your work is a manga/game designer ??


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 23, 2011)

Banned cuz nope, but one of my parents lives in japan... does... does that count?


----------



## pistone (Jun 23, 2011)

banned coz thats count! lucky dog !!!


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Jun 23, 2011)

Banned because Japan is obviously a utopia where the streets are paved with loli and used nickers.


----------



## pistone (Jun 23, 2011)

banned coz they are ........doh !


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 23, 2011)

Banned cuz im not sure how i feel about walking on loli


----------



## pistone (Jun 23, 2011)

banned coz im really going now ,see all you tomorrow and stop paying and having fun while im not around


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jun 23, 2011)

Good night master00d. You're banned. 

FI: What if the loli's name was Sunshine?

(Banned for walking on sunshine. Whooooa!)


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Jun 23, 2011)

Banned for Katrina and the waves.


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 23, 2011)

Banned cuz (ﾟヮﾟ)


----------



## Thesolcity (Jun 23, 2011)

Banned because you use faces to explain reasons.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 23, 2011)

Banned cuz you make me feel like playing boktai again :/


----------



## Livin in a box (Jun 23, 2011)

You're banned because your posts go 123 and I want mine to do that.


----------



## wasim (Jun 23, 2011)

banned cuz you only got one badge


----------



## Livin in a box (Jun 23, 2011)

Banned because my one badge is better than your 3 badges.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 23, 2011)

Banned because i got my badges without fighting any gym leaders


----------



## Livin in a box (Jun 23, 2011)

Banned because you are a 1337 haXX0r3.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 23, 2011)

Banned because *adjusts monocle* quite...


----------



## Livin in a box (Jun 23, 2011)

Banned because I've been here longer than you which makes me better at everything that you do.


----------



## pistone (Jun 23, 2011)

banned coz im better than you and im around less than you are


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 23, 2011)

banned cuz ive been lurking on this site even before the DS was out


----------



## Livin in a box (Jun 23, 2011)

Banned because everyone knows that that was a lie.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 23, 2011)

Banned because nope, its true >_>; its just that i did not make this account till last year.


----------



## YetoJesse (Jun 23, 2011)

banned for misleading username... (you're stil not frozen...)


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 23, 2011)

Banned because i haven't banned anyone in quite some time


----------



## YetoJesse (Jun 23, 2011)

banned for banning someone with the reason that, and may I quote: "because i haven't banned anyone in quite some time"


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 23, 2011)

Banned because how much more frozen do i need to be?


----------



## YetoJesse (Jun 23, 2011)

banned, because you're still not that frozen that you are chill enough to give me a brofist


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 23, 2011)

Banned because people usually just brofist me... considering im frozen :/


----------



## pistone (Jun 23, 2011)

banned coz i want to be frozen ...in a hot summer day


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 23, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## pistone (Jun 23, 2011)

banned coz ...........no i cant ........im a married man


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 23, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## pistone (Jun 23, 2011)

banned coz i just killed a mosquito ..........im a murderer


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 23, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## YetoJesse (Jun 23, 2011)

Banned for that... I guess....

P.S. Banned for using an Inb4 in one of your previous posts... deem...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 23, 2011)

Banned cuz inb4ponies... oh wait...


----------



## YetoJesse (Jun 23, 2011)

banned for noticing too late, the inb4 thingy.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 23, 2011)

Banned for waffles


----------



## YetoJesse (Jun 23, 2011)

banned for blue waffles...

don't google it >


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 23, 2011)

Banned for telling me to google it p_O


----------



## YetoJesse (Jun 23, 2011)

banned for (not) googling it..


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 23, 2011)

Banned for banning me for doing something you told me to do


----------



## pistone (Jun 23, 2011)

banned coz in china you cant google any thing!!!


----------



## YetoJesse (Jun 23, 2011)

banned, cuz we ain't in china, beeatch


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 23, 2011)

Banned cuz in former soviet russia, blue waffle googles you.


----------



## Jamstruth (Jun 23, 2011)

Banned for spamming this and corrupt a wish.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 23, 2011)

Banned because you forgot the most important thing i spam
Ponies!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 23, 2011)

inb4ponyspam

Banned cuz


----------



## pistone (Jun 23, 2011)

banned coz im back


----------



## Thesolcity (Jun 24, 2011)

master00d said:
			
		

> banned coz im back



Banned coz you're back.


----------



## YetoJesse (Jun 24, 2011)

Banned, cuz my mom just got back -.-'


----------



## Paarish (Jun 24, 2011)

banned cos I have the house to myself!

Whatever will I do?


----------



## YetoJesse (Jun 24, 2011)

banned because you want to do something.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 24, 2011)

Banned because I got my australian copy of Zelda OoT 3D 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 5 days before official release date.

Got the ocarina too... its awesome... if you want to sound like an owl :/


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 24, 2011)

Banned cuz how?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 24, 2011)

Banned because blackmail?


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 24, 2011)

Banned cuz wat


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 24, 2011)

Banned cuz wut?


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 24, 2011)

Banned cuz wat


----------



## pistone (Jun 24, 2011)

banned becouse .........dont you dare!!!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 24, 2011)

Banned cuz...

wat


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 25, 2011)

Banned cuz tuw?


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 25, 2011)

Banned cuz WAT


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 25, 2011)

Banned for great justice


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 25, 2011)

Banned cuz someone set up us the bomb


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 25, 2011)

Banned cuz we get signal :/


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 25, 2011)

Banned cuz main screen turn on!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 25, 2011)

Banned cuz it you


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 25, 2011)

Banned cuz how are you gentlemen!?


----------



## xalphax (Jun 25, 2011)

All your bans are belong to us!


----------



## pistone (Jun 25, 2011)

banned coz all the unbanned belong to you


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 25, 2011)

Banned because the nyan cat video has a nyan cat loading bar


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 25, 2011)

Banned cuz you are on the way to destruction


----------



## pistone (Jun 25, 2011)

banned becouse............ i am the destruction !


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Jun 25, 2011)

Banned because I have to ban you so many times


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 25, 2011)

Banned for floating


----------



## YetoJesse (Jun 25, 2011)

banned for unfloating.. yeah!...


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Jun 25, 2011)

Banned for repetition


----------



## pistone (Jun 25, 2011)

banned becouse who banns you loves you ..........rule 89


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Jun 25, 2011)

Banned as love doesn't exist


----------



## YetoJesse (Jun 25, 2011)

Banned because your love your mom... saying you don't is just... mean...


----------



## pistone (Jun 25, 2011)

banned becouse rule 89 said so........would you step over rule 89???


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 25, 2011)

Banned because yes, it broke my heart when it cheated on me with rule 34 >_


----------



## pistone (Jun 25, 2011)

banned coz .......no problem you can have your revenge with rule 35


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 25, 2011)

Banned cuz Rule 25.


----------



## bowlofspiders (Jun 26, 2011)

Banned because you banned somebody else


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 26, 2011)

Banned for *insert coin to continue*


----------



## wasim (Jun 26, 2011)

Banned cuz you actually need 2 coins for that game !


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 26, 2011)

banned cuz *insert cake*


----------



## Paarish (Jun 26, 2011)

Banned cos *insert space*


----------



## YetoJesse (Jun 26, 2011)

banned cuz you inserted it into the wrong space... iiiieeeuw...


----------



## pistone (Jun 26, 2011)

banned coz......insert coin for player 2!


----------



## Narayan (Jun 26, 2011)

banned coz i got no more coins.


----------



## ChaosZero816 (Jun 26, 2011)

banned cause I still have some homework to do. ARRRGGHHH!!!


----------



## YetoJesse (Jun 26, 2011)

banned cuz I got Va-F-ing-cation!


----------



## pistone (Jun 26, 2011)

BAN......."insert coin to bann user ".......o shit............"cling"........NED coz i spend money to bann you!


----------



## Narayan (Jun 26, 2011)

banned coz i need to ban more.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 26, 2011)

Banned for
[youtube]23bBEiA5XyM[/youtube]


----------



## Thesolcity (Jun 26, 2011)

Banned cause the mormons aren't on ice.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 26, 2011)

You are banned for not having a bag of ice!


----------



## YetoJesse (Jun 26, 2011)

you're banned for being gay... and little... and a catboy... and not just any gay little catboy... a top class A one... uhmz... yeah... like... lol?

(p.s., banned for being my stalker)


----------



## pistone (Jun 26, 2011)

banned for not being on the dark side off the moon


----------



## pistone (Jun 26, 2011)

banned becouse it was my dream to bann my self !


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 26, 2011)

banned for dreaming about banning people


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 27, 2011)

Banned for not having those kinky people banning dreams


----------



## Thesolcity (Jun 27, 2011)

Banned because you didn't bring whips and chains.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 27, 2011)

Banned because i was hopeing a Belmont could bring those.


----------



## Thesolcity (Jun 27, 2011)

Banned coz I don't know who belmont is.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 27, 2011)

banned cuz castlevania belmont


----------



## Paarish (Jun 27, 2011)

banned cos i can and will


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 27, 2011)

Banned because


----------



## Paarish (Jun 27, 2011)

banned cos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Spoiler


----------



## ChaosZero816 (Jun 27, 2011)

banned because of boredom.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 28, 2011)

Banned for random


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Jun 28, 2011)

Banned because Drempels is awesome


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 28, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## JoostinOnline (Jun 28, 2011)

Banned for the same reason all the dinosaurs died:


Spoiler



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W23LKD9Z1hw[/youtube]


----------



## YetoJesse (Jun 28, 2011)

banned for the readon that some evolved or still exist as they were then -.-'


----------



## Maid-chan (Jun 28, 2011)

Banned because... because... uhh...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 28, 2011)

Banned for... hey, pudding *om nom nom*


----------



## Narayan (Jun 28, 2011)

banned because you ate my pudding.


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 28, 2011)

Banned cuz I spiked it. hehehe...


----------



## Narayan (Jun 28, 2011)

banned because eh? what?

i can't hear ya!


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 28, 2011)

Banned cuz I am sniper kitty.


----------



## Holified 2x (Jun 28, 2011)

banned because im back


----------



## Narayan (Jun 28, 2011)

banned coz you're ava has bleach characters with naruto outfits.


----------



## Maid-chan (Jun 28, 2011)

Banned because... uhh... hey...there?

(Why I'm become like this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Narayan (Jun 28, 2011)

banned because i'm angry at you, and to anyone who post in this page.


----------



## Maid-chan (Jun 28, 2011)

Banned because you pwned with my *boing boing*


----------



## Holified 2x (Jun 28, 2011)

banned because thats wat makes my ava awesome!


----------



## Narayan (Jun 28, 2011)

Flat Pudding said:
			
		

> Banned because you pwned with my *boing boing*eh? what *boing* *boing*?
> 
> 
> QUOTE(Holified 2x @ Jun 28 2011, 04:16 PM) banned because thats wat makes my ava awesome!


really...


----------



## Maid-chan (Jun 28, 2011)

Banned because you don't know the *boing boing*



Spoiler



PUDDING KICK


----------



## Holified 2x (Jun 28, 2011)

banned yes great combo


----------



## Narayan (Jun 28, 2011)

banned because i get it now... also i got a mark...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 28, 2011)

Banned for a reason... FROM OUTER SPACE!!!


----------



## Holified 2x (Jun 28, 2011)

pker[× said:
			
		

> N]
> banned because i get it now... also i got a mark...


wat kind of mark


----------



## Narayan (Jun 28, 2011)

banned because you don't have to know..


----------



## YetoJesse (Jun 28, 2011)

banned for not being able to see, let alone touch, the space between elektrons and potrons. 
(there... is... nothing o.o... between them o.o..)


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 28, 2011)

Banned because


----------



## Holified 2x (Jun 28, 2011)

pker[× said:
			
		

> N]
> banned because you don't have to know..


banned sadface  + long lip :''''''''''''''''((((


----------



## Narayan (Jun 28, 2011)

banned because you're skipping the person above you.


----------



## Holified 2x (Jun 28, 2011)

banned because yhgcvghvuh ham burger ivyhbvyubuyhju milk shake ukhjbijkbik fries kcgvhuhjhbj family guy yghuyhbvu sleep


----------



## Maid-chan (Jun 28, 2011)

Banned because


Spoiler


----------



## Narayan (Jun 28, 2011)

banned because what?


----------



## Paarish (Jun 28, 2011)

banned cos i started watching Angel Beats. Its fricking sweet


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 28, 2011)

Banned because Holified 2x keeps ignoreing me


----------



## Holified 2x (Jun 28, 2011)

Banned because i wish pker[×]N signature pic was in hentai  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 +


----------



## Shinigami357 (Jun 28, 2011)

Banned coz I was bored.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 28, 2011)

Banned for muffins


----------



## Narayan (Jun 28, 2011)

banned coz to holli, no it's not hentai. i don't like too much hentai. 
to 300... good. 
to froz... don't worry i won't ignore you
to shin... wanna play a game?


----------



## Holified 2x (Jun 28, 2011)

banned an FrozenIndignation  !


----------



## Paarish (Jun 28, 2011)

banned cos Y U HAVE UGLY AVA/SIG


----------



## Holified 2x (Jun 28, 2011)

banned cus deeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeezzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz nuuuuuuuuuuuuuttttttttttttzzzzzzzzzzzzz oops


----------



## Narayan (Jun 28, 2011)

banned coz please refrain from posting nonsense.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 28, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## Narayan (Jun 28, 2011)

banned because the smiley you posted don't have monocles.


----------



## Holified 2x (Jun 28, 2011)

banned cus do theyrreally need them um


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 28, 2011)

Banned because everything needs monocles


----------



## Holified 2x (Jun 28, 2011)

Banned not GOD (Oooo good comeback I know )


----------



## Paarish (Jun 28, 2011)

banned because my left hand hurts


----------



## Holified 2x (Jun 28, 2011)

30084pm said:
			
		

> banned because my left hand hurts


Banned because its porn fault ;(


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 28, 2011)

Holified 2x said:
			
		

> Banned not GOD (Oooo good comeback I know )


Banned because he already has one...


----------



## Holified 2x (Jun 28, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> Holified 2x said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Banned nope don wanna here it  . . . .


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 28, 2011)

Banned for failing at spelling *pouts*


----------



## Holified 2x (Jun 28, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> Banned for failing at spelling *pouts*


Banned for succeeding at spelling *pouts*


----------



## Narayan (Jun 28, 2011)

banned because i'm pissed again... lot of bad things today


----------



## Holified 2x (Jun 28, 2011)

pker[× said:
			
		

> N]
> banned because i'm pissed again... lot of bad things today


banned because wats wrong (i am your Dr. Phil 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Narayan (Jun 28, 2011)

banned because i don't need a dr. phil. i need to go back to time.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 28, 2011)

Banned because my time machine needs 1.21 jigawatts and it will be able to take you back in time!!!


----------



## Narayan (Jun 28, 2011)

banned because i can't provide that.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 28, 2011)

pker[× said:
			
		

> N]
> banned because i'm pissed again... lot of bad things today


banned cos youre always pissed


----------



## Narayan (Jun 28, 2011)

banned coz today, it's really pissed.


----------



## ChaosZero816 (Jun 28, 2011)

banned cause I have to write a stupid autobiography. Damn it!


----------



## Narayan (Jun 28, 2011)

banned because just write it, then it'll all be over.


----------



## ChaosZero816 (Jun 28, 2011)

banned because waaaaaaa!!!!!


----------



## Narayan (Jun 28, 2011)

banned because why cry?


----------



## ChaosZero816 (Jun 28, 2011)

banned cause i feel like it for some reason.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 28, 2011)

Banned because i wish i could cry :/


----------



## Narayan (Jun 28, 2011)

banned because don't cry...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 28, 2011)

Banned because i couldn't even if i wanted to :/


----------



## Narayan (Jun 28, 2011)

banned coz do you want me to make you cry?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 28, 2011)

Banned because... sure, why not...


----------



## Narayan (Jun 28, 2011)

banned because sorry, i can't make you cry...


----------



## pistone (Jun 28, 2011)

banned becouse im not sorry for not make you cry .........


----------



## Sausage Head (Jun 28, 2011)

baaaaaaaaaned 4 teh lyulz!!!!! iomgnoob !!! i ish leet haker! noob


----------



## lemmymet (Jun 28, 2011)

Banned because you can`t talk


----------



## pistone (Jun 28, 2011)

banned becouse you have right


----------



## Ace (Jun 28, 2011)

BAnned because you is contradicting yourself


----------



## Paarish (Jun 28, 2011)

banned cos i want to :3


----------



## pistone (Jun 28, 2011)

banned becouse you want to but in your inerself


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 29, 2011)

Banned for speedo spongebob


----------



## Narayan (Jun 29, 2011)

banned for ms. puff


----------



## Paarish (Jun 29, 2011)

banned cos I caused a thread to close. 
Awesome!


----------



## ChaosZero816 (Jun 29, 2011)

banned cause I have no homework today.
Banzai!!


----------



## pistone (Jun 29, 2011)

banned coz i will never have homeworks muahahhahhaah


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 29, 2011)

banned for pornography


----------



## Narayan (Jun 29, 2011)

banned coz where?


----------



## Paarish (Jun 29, 2011)

banned cos in you sig


----------



## Narayan (Jun 29, 2011)

banned because that's art.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 29, 2011)

banned cos art, shmart


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 29, 2011)

Banned because art always smells weird, and makes me start seeing music


----------



## Narayan (Jun 29, 2011)

banned because i see a naked...cat


----------



## Paarish (Jun 29, 2011)

banned cos prepare to die eggbear!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 29, 2011)

Banned because remember? prepare to die eggbear


----------



## Narayan (Jun 29, 2011)

banned because eggbear?


----------



## Paarish (Jun 29, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> Banned because remember? prepare to die eggbear



banned cos I've already seen all 10mins of that


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 29, 2011)

Banned because who hasn't :/


----------



## Narayan (Jun 29, 2011)

banned coz me


*Posts merged*

banned coz me


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 29, 2011)

Banned because good... at least you have your sanity...


----------



## Paarish (Jun 29, 2011)

banned cos I sleep listening to Troy Baker


----------



## Narayan (Jun 29, 2011)

banned coz, is psp 2000 better than 3000?


----------



## Paarish (Jun 29, 2011)

banned cos no

thought if 2000 is cheaper, you might as well get it. As AFAIK 3000 only has a brighter screen

http://gbatemp.net/t293435-the-psp-in-prof...choices-of-toda

Look at Appendix I


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 29, 2011)

banned because 3000 is better than 2000... way less ghosting


----------



## Narayan (Jun 29, 2011)

banned because thanks,,,


----------



## Paarish (Jun 29, 2011)

banned cos anytime sexy


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 29, 2011)

Banned cuz yeah, sure, whatever...


----------



## Narayan (Jun 29, 2011)

banned coz the seller of the psp3k won't reply....


----------



## Paarish (Jun 29, 2011)

banned cos the bastard is blanking you!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 29, 2011)

Banned because its a tarp


----------



## Narayan (Jun 29, 2011)

banned because shall i go for the 2k? or look for another 3k?


----------



## Paarish (Jun 29, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> Banned because its a tarp
> 
> banned cos read from this onwards: http://gbatemp.net/t299209-has-gbatemp?vie...t&p=3743554
> I created a MLP thread
> ...


Yeah I really don't see the advantages of 3000 over 2000


----------



## Narayan (Jun 29, 2011)

30084pm said:
			
		

> FrozenIndignation said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://gbatemp.net/t299209-has-gbatemp?vie...t&p=3744102


----------



## Paarish (Jun 29, 2011)

banned cos come on IRC pl0x


----------



## Narayan (Jun 29, 2011)

banned coz i don't want to


----------



## Paarish (Jun 29, 2011)

banned cos we both know you'll be on.


----------



## Narayan (Jun 29, 2011)

banned coz no i won't


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 29, 2011)

30084pm said:
			
		

> FrozenIndignation said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Banned because yes


----------



## Paarish (Jun 29, 2011)

pker[× said:
			
		

> N]
> banned coz no i won't


banned cos yes you will


----------



## Narayan (Jun 29, 2011)

banned coz really.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 29, 2011)

banned cos really?


----------



## Narayan (Jun 29, 2011)

open your eyes....


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 29, 2011)

Banned because im blind :/


----------



## Paarish (Jun 29, 2011)

haha i is so stupid!


----------



## Narayan (Jun 29, 2011)

banned because i don't know... just want to ban


----------



## Paarish (Jun 29, 2011)

banned cos your signature is horrible


----------



## Narayan (Jun 29, 2011)

banned coz beauty is in the eyes of the beholder.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 29, 2011)

pker[× said:
			
		

> N]
> banned coz beauty is in the eyes of the beholder.


banned cos your sig is beautiful, just very explotive


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 29, 2011)

Banned because you wouldn't complain if that were real >_>;


----------



## Paarish (Jun 29, 2011)

banned cos yeah i would


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 29, 2011)

Banned because this should have been on page 9000 by now!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 29, 2011)

Banned because it is... wait... im back in the past... nevermind, false alarm


----------



## Narayan (Jun 29, 2011)

banned because poof, i


----------



## Paarish (Jun 29, 2011)

banned cos you what?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 29, 2011)

Banned cuz tha-


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 29, 2011)

Banned cuz I


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 29, 2011)

Banned cuz this thread needs more ponies


----------



## Narayan (Jun 29, 2011)

oh, hell no!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 29, 2011)

Banned because that always works


----------



## Narayan (Jun 29, 2011)

banned because no.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 29, 2011)

Banned because


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Jun 29, 2011)

Banned because I can


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 29, 2011)

Banned cuz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Wait... what?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 29, 2011)

Banned because i can can


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 29, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 29, 2011)

Banned for posting ponies in this thread! There are too many ponies in the EOF


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 29, 2011)

Banned because there are not enough ponies in the EOF... too many catboys though, we only need one...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 29, 2011)

Banned cuz someone (not me) decided to make quite a handful of pony threads.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 29, 2011)

Banned cuz whoever it was; they were awesome


----------



## Narayan (Jun 29, 2011)

banned coz no, they're infected.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 29, 2011)

banned cos you're infected


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 29, 2011)

Banned cuz i concur


----------



## Paarish (Jun 29, 2011)

banned cos i occur


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 29, 2011)

Banned for banana phone


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 29, 2011)

Banned cuz... ring, ring, ring, ring, ring, ring, ring, banana phone!


----------



## Paarish (Jun 29, 2011)

banned cos my phone is an ordinary one


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 29, 2011)

Banned cuz I ate mine.


----------



## Holified 2x (Jun 29, 2011)

Banned cus Allllllll Innnnnnnnnn !!!


----------



## pistone (Jun 29, 2011)

banned coz ..........call !


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 30, 2011)

Banned for pony


----------



## Narayan (Jun 30, 2011)

banned for aliens.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 30, 2011)

Banned for shadow, the bling bling hedgehog... yo?


----------



## Narayan (Jun 30, 2011)

banned for blossom, bubbles and buttercup.


----------



## Maid-chan (Jun 30, 2011)

Banned because 39512 post


----------



## Narayan (Jun 30, 2011)

banned because 2635


----------



## Paarish (Jun 30, 2011)

banned cos good morning


----------



## Holified 2x (Jun 30, 2011)

banned cus sugar and spices makes  every thing nice


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 30, 2011)

pker[× said:
			
		

> N]
> banned for blossom, bubbles and buttercup.
> 
> 
> QUOTE(Holified 2x @ Jun 30 2011, 05:35 PM) banned cus sugar and spices makes  every thing nice


Banned because i love you guiz


----------



## Narayan (Jun 30, 2011)

banned coz i love you too. and the cute little girls.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 30, 2011)

banned cos


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Jun 30, 2011)

Banned because of Chemical X.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 30, 2011)

Banned cuz im downlo- err... "obtaining"... yes... GalGun


----------



## TheDreamLord (Jun 30, 2011)

Banned bc you dont know where your from 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*points at "From: Wherever Yakity sax plays"* YEAH!


----------



## Paarish (Jun 30, 2011)

banned cos no one loves me


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 30, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## Narayan (Jun 30, 2011)

banned cuz i 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you too paarish


----------



## Paarish (Jun 30, 2011)

banned cos i know YOU do.


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Jun 30, 2011)

Banned for pulling the "nobody loves me" crap.


----------



## Narayan (Jun 30, 2011)

banned coz y u no irc?
ninjaed...


----------



## Paarish (Jun 30, 2011)

cwstjdenobs said:
			
		

> Banned for pulling the "nobody loves me" crap.
> banned cos it always works
> 
> 
> ...


too slow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm on my way!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 30, 2011)

Banned cuz 
.//hack


----------



## Narayan (Jun 30, 2011)

banned coz you are?


----------



## Paarish (Jun 30, 2011)

banned cos who the heck are you?

and Y U NO IRC!?


----------



## Narayan (Jun 30, 2011)

banned coz what?


----------



## Paarish (Jun 30, 2011)

banned cos wait.. what?
and stop changing your username on IRC!


----------



## Narayan (Jun 30, 2011)

banned coz i won't.


----------



## Holified 2x (Jun 30, 2011)

Banned cus yall use this  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 emoticon enough times on this page


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 30, 2011)

Banned cuz you dont use it enough


----------



## Narayan (Jun 30, 2011)

banned coz (to holified 2x) it's pink, and it proves how manly you are... but really, it's just because we love each other.


----------



## pistone (Jun 30, 2011)

banned coz of your new signature *-*


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 30, 2011)

Banned cuz epidemics are awesome *posts ponies*


----------



## pistone (Jun 30, 2011)

banned coz .......yeah you have right ........like always


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 30, 2011)

Banned for taking advantage of my lazyness


----------



## Narayan (Jun 30, 2011)

banned coz being lazy is bad.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 30, 2011)

banned cos you forgot "m'kay?"


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 30, 2011)

Your banned m'kay?


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 30, 2011)

Unbanned for using m'kay?.
Banned because I wanted to use m'kay?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 30, 2011)

Banned because there's always next time m'kay?


----------



## Paarish (Jun 30, 2011)

banned cos this page is full of mr mackey


----------



## Narayan (Jun 30, 2011)

banned coz what's m'kay?


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 30, 2011)

Banned because I am not running a happy factory here!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 30, 2011)

Banned cuz "happy factor(ies)" are bad m'kay?


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 30, 2011)

Banned cuz those were the worst impressions of Mr. Mackey I've ever heard. (m'kay)


----------



## Paarish (Jun 30, 2011)

banned cos drugs are bad m'kay?


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 30, 2011)

Banned cuz marijuana is bad. You shouldn't smoke marijuana, m'kay.


----------



## pistone (Jun 30, 2011)

banned coz.........and the meaning of the m'kay is?


----------



## Paarish (Jun 30, 2011)

banned cos drugs are bad m'kay?

[youtube]5G4HxrVx20A[/youtube]


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 1, 2011)

Banned because I am still on this page! We should be on another page by now!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 1, 2011)

banned for being impatient


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 1, 2011)

Banned for ಠ_ಠ


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 1, 2011)

Banned for waffles


----------



## Maid-chan (Jul 1, 2011)

Banned because  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 and  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ?


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 1, 2011)

Banned me 3 times on the same page >.< That's a paradox!


----------



## Paarish (Jul 1, 2011)

banned cos what's a paradox?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 1, 2011)

Banned because ENSENGA is a paradox...
Twirl twirl twirl


----------



## pistone (Jul 1, 2011)

banned becouse of the crocodile paradox............ my preferite


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 1, 2011)

Banned for no apparent reason. Have a nice day!


----------



## pistone (Jul 1, 2011)

banned coz .........have a nice day  too


----------



## Holified 2x (Jul 1, 2011)

Banned Cus of Banned 2x Cus of banned / by the Power Of Banned Finally Reduce by -3 Banned 
^
Banned Mathematics


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 1, 2011)

Me+this thread=you banned


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Jul 1, 2011)

Banned because your sig looks familiar...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 1, 2011)

MOSHI MOSHI, PONY DESU

YOU BANNED.


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Jul 1, 2011)

Banned because... I DON'T GETIT :'(


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 1, 2011)

Banned cuz wat? ಠ_ಠ


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 2, 2011)

Banned for water


----------



## ZaeZae64 (Jul 2, 2011)

Banned because Brony.


----------



## YetoJesse (Jul 2, 2011)

Banned for not being brony :3 (wtf is brony?)


----------



## Narayan (Jul 2, 2011)

banned because i was told on irc that brony = bro + pony


----------



## Paarish (Jul 2, 2011)

banned cos that is correct


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 2, 2011)

Banned for ponies


----------



## Paarish (Jul 2, 2011)

banned for horses


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 2, 2011)

Banned for cute animated ponies that will "love" and "tolerate" the SHIT outta you


----------



## Paarish (Jul 2, 2011)

banned cos i would love and tolerate the shit out of YOU.


----------



## YetoJesse (Jul 2, 2011)

banned cuz I will make love till you shit with you?


----------



## Paarish (Jul 2, 2011)

banned cos what?


----------



## pistone (Jul 2, 2011)

banned coz.........no really........what?


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Jul 2, 2011)

Banned for wearing a tight monokini.


----------



## Paarish (Jul 2, 2011)

banned cos kamina glasses aren't popular anymore


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 3, 2011)

Banned because there should be pony glasses


----------



## machomuu (Jul 3, 2011)

Banned because your avatar is poorly edited.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 3, 2011)

Banned because what do you mean edited? That's a real picture of me.


----------



## Narayan (Jul 3, 2011)

banned because you look beautiful.


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 3, 2011)

Banned because you two should get a room. hurr hurr


----------



## Holified 2x (Jul 3, 2011)

Banned because 513


----------



## Narayan (Jul 3, 2011)

banned because what's 513?


----------



## Maid-chan (Jul 3, 2011)

Banned because need pinky flatten pudding


----------



## Paarish (Jul 3, 2011)

banned cos i think we're gonna see an increase in demon girl pictures in the EOF.


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 3, 2011)

Banned because why can't it ever be anything like hot guys or something?


----------



## Paarish (Jul 3, 2011)

banned cos then we would have to rename the GBAtemp as GAYtemp


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 3, 2011)

Banned because DS-Scene has already done that.
Self-Banned for crediting that crap site for something.


----------



## Narayan (Jul 3, 2011)

@30084pm 3 letters...IRC


----------



## Paarish (Jul 3, 2011)

@narayan about to have lunch

be on in 20mins


----------



## wasim (Jul 3, 2011)

banned for not banning narayan


----------



## Narayan (Jul 3, 2011)

banned for banning paarish


----------



## pistone (Jul 3, 2011)

banned for the [x]


----------



## Paarish (Jul 3, 2011)

banned cos that username is stupid


----------



## Narayan (Jul 3, 2011)

banned because you got ninjaed


----------



## Paarish (Jul 3, 2011)

banned cos look again


----------



## Narayan (Jul 3, 2011)

banned coz next time i'll quote you.


----------



## Paarish (Jul 3, 2011)

banned cos


----------



## pistone (Jul 3, 2011)

banned coz YOUR username is stupid ..................... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 is :
LIKE A BOSS!!!


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Jul 3, 2011)

Banned because each and every one of you is an uncreative bastard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i am kidding ._.


----------



## Narayan (Jul 3, 2011)

banned because your sig makes me want to kill ya.


----------



## Paarish (Jul 3, 2011)

banned cos i thought you liked yandere


----------



## Narayan (Jul 3, 2011)

banned because yes, but a crazy guy with blood dripping from his head can sometimes make me thirst  for blood.


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Jul 3, 2011)

Banned because Shizuo Heiwajima > YOU


----------



## Narayan (Jul 3, 2011)

banned because i don't know who he is, yet. someday i'll read durarara!

but you don't know me? you don't know N?


----------



## Paarish (Jul 3, 2011)

banned cos N sucks! 
(nahh not really 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Sausage Head (Jul 3, 2011)

banned because _youre name is stupid and dont insult me or all give a lesson that not even youre mam gaved piece of shit _


----------



## pistone (Jul 3, 2011)

banned coz you are on steroids 


Spoiler



not really but close


----------



## Paarish (Jul 3, 2011)

Sausage Head said:
			
		

> banned because _youre name is stupid and dont insult me or all give a lesson that not even youre mam gaved piece of shit _


banned cos oh really?


----------



## pistone (Jul 3, 2011)

Sausage Head said:
			
		

> banned because _youre name is stupid and dont insult me or all give a lesson that not even youre mam gaved piece of shit _


banned coz.................experience?!


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 4, 2011)

Banned cuz *youre name is stupid and dont insult me or all give a lesson that not even youre mam gaved piece of shit*


----------



## Holified 2x (Jul 4, 2011)

Banned because Hydreigon is like the 4th best dragon pkmn to me


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Jul 4, 2011)

Banned because I just digitally slapped you.


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 4, 2011)

Banned cuz I digitally slapped you with my digital trout.


----------



## Paarish (Jul 4, 2011)

banned cos i want to


----------



## Shockwind (Jul 4, 2011)

Banned cuz it's been 1 month ever since I posted here. 

What's up, bitches?


----------



## Paarish (Jul 4, 2011)

banned cos w/e


----------



## Shockwind (Jul 4, 2011)

Banned cuz what's up? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BITCH.


----------



## Paarish (Jul 4, 2011)

banned cos what's down?


----------



## Shockwind (Jul 4, 2011)

Banned cuz I don't get you.


----------



## Paarish (Jul 4, 2011)

banned cos neither do i


----------



## Shockwind (Jul 4, 2011)

Banned cuz I get it now.


----------



## Paarish (Jul 4, 2011)

banned cos i wasn't implying that


----------



## Shockwind (Jul 4, 2011)

Banned cuz you don't get me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BITCH. *dry*


----------



## Paarish (Jul 4, 2011)

banned cos i get you


----------



## Shockwind (Jul 4, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## Paarish (Jul 4, 2011)

banned cos


----------



## Shockwind (Jul 4, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## Paarish (Jul 4, 2011)

banned cos why is the mug green?


----------



## Shockwind (Jul 4, 2011)

Banned cuz I dunno. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *creep* I know. *creep*


----------



## Paarish (Jul 4, 2011)

banned cos yay for green bear!


----------



## Shockwind (Jul 4, 2011)

Banned cuz I'm drinkin' green beer (Barf beer) right now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







EDIT: Maybe it's Mountain Dew.


----------



## Paarish (Jul 4, 2011)

banned cos hopefully


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 4, 2011)

Banned because barf tastes better


----------



## Paarish (Jul 4, 2011)

banned cos what!?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 4, 2011)

Banned cuz nothing


----------



## Paarish (Jul 4, 2011)

banned cos ok....


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 4, 2011)

Banned cuz *replaces your beverage of choice with barf*


----------



## Narayan (Jul 4, 2011)

banned coz the rules say so


----------



## Paarish (Jul 4, 2011)

banned cos cheers! *drinks beer*


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 4, 2011)

Banned because ponies make the rules


----------



## Paarish (Jul 4, 2011)

banned cos what?


----------



## Narayan (Jul 4, 2011)

banned coz i like pink(or was it red), blue and green.

fighting crime trying to save the day, here they come just in time...


----------



## Paarish (Jul 4, 2011)

banned cos IRC! NOW!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 4, 2011)

Banned cuz there should be GBAtemp rangers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



GO GBAORANGE!!!... on second thought, you need a better color


----------



## Narayan (Jul 4, 2011)

banned coz i liek baka rangers!


----------



## Paarish (Jul 4, 2011)

banned cos I have terrible news!


----------



## Narayan (Jul 4, 2011)

banned coz that's not terrible.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 4, 2011)

Banned because that's not news either


----------



## Paarish (Jul 4, 2011)

banned cos good


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 4, 2011)

Banned cuz i wont stand in your way... ill just... go... be lonely... or something...


----------



## Paarish (Jul 4, 2011)

banned cos sorry Frozen. Here's a cookie and a 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 emoticon



Spoiler


----------



## Narayan (Jul 4, 2011)

banned coz now frozen feels left out.... you made frozen sad.


----------



## Paarish (Jul 4, 2011)

banned cos maybe frozen should join us in our room?


----------



## machomuu (Jul 4, 2011)

Banned because your signature's not doing anything for me.


----------



## Cloak519 (Jul 4, 2011)

Banned because long time no ban.


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 4, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## Paarish (Jul 4, 2011)

banned cos cat curry


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 4, 2011)

Banned cuz I just ate an entire bowl of it. I WANT SOME MORE!


----------



## pistone (Jul 4, 2011)

Hydreigon said:
			
		

> Banned cuz I just ate an entire bowl of it. I WANT SOME MORE!


banned coz....i want some to


----------



## Narayan (Jul 5, 2011)

banned coz sorry, you can't get some.


----------



## machomuu (Jul 5, 2011)

Banned because I miss your old username.


----------



## Narayan (Jul 5, 2011)

banned coz i think i do too.


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 5, 2011)

Banned cuz you can change it back.


----------



## Paarish (Jul 5, 2011)

banned cos nimbus likes to have a bowlful of car curry


----------



## ChaosZero816 (Jul 5, 2011)

banned cause nothing happened today.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 5, 2011)

Banned because of poisonous muffins


----------



## Paarish (Jul 5, 2011)

banned cos I want to... Problem?


----------



## Livin in a box (Jul 5, 2011)

Banned because you're a cokney cunt


----------



## machomuu (Jul 5, 2011)

Banned cuz your avatar looks like one of Spiderman's strange erections.


----------



## Paarish (Jul 5, 2011)

banned cos your avatar is..... nice


----------



## Livin in a box (Jul 5, 2011)

Banned because you didn't reply to me last time.


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Jul 5, 2011)

Banned for living in a box. Get out more you moron DX


----------



## Paarish (Jul 5, 2011)

banned cos no


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jul 5, 2011)

Banned cuz I can.


----------



## Paarish (Jul 5, 2011)

banned for being unoriginal


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 5, 2011)

Banned for not being original either... and for putting cyanide in that cookie


----------



## Paarish (Jul 5, 2011)

banned cos I did no such thing!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 5, 2011)

Banned because... well... SOMEONE must have put cyanide in that cookie


----------



## Paarish (Jul 5, 2011)

banned cos all i did was put cats in my curry


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 5, 2011)

Banned because the cats really give it that flavor...


----------



## Narayan (Jul 5, 2011)

banned coz don't kill the cats


----------



## Paarish (Jul 5, 2011)

banned cos nimbus started it!


----------



## Narayan (Jul 5, 2011)

banned coz i'll kill nimbus.


----------



## machomuu (Jul 5, 2011)

banned coz i'm a pkker.


----------



## Paarish (Jul 5, 2011)

banned cos i don't know what that is


----------



## Fear Zoa (Jul 5, 2011)

banned for not knowing what a pkker is....

(i know of course)


----------



## Narayan (Jul 5, 2011)

banned coz yeah, me too.
ninjaed

banned for not telling.

maybe player killer killer?


----------



## Paarish (Jul 5, 2011)

banned cos you fail at this

and tell me please!


----------



## Narayan (Jul 5, 2011)

banned for noticing.

it shows how tired i am.


----------



## Paarish (Jul 5, 2011)

banned cos i should've quoted you...


----------



## Narayan (Jul 5, 2011)

banned coz too bad.


----------



## Paarish (Jul 5, 2011)

banned cos stfu n00b


----------



## Narayan (Jul 5, 2011)

banned coz where?


----------



## Paarish (Jul 5, 2011)

banned cos you!


----------



## Narayan (Jul 5, 2011)

banned coz really i'm awesome?


----------



## Paarish (Jul 5, 2011)

banned cos yes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





wait.. what?


----------



## Narayan (Jul 5, 2011)

banned coz....


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 5, 2011)

Banned cuz I want another bowl of cat curry.


----------



## Paarish (Jul 5, 2011)

banned cos i know who likes cat curry the most


----------



## Narayan (Jul 5, 2011)

banned coz no cat curries


----------



## Paarish (Jul 5, 2011)

banned cos yes


----------



## Sausage Head (Jul 5, 2011)

banned for
CAN I INTERESTS IN THEIR SHOPPING ECKSPERIENSE, http://gbatemp.net/t300113-edgeshop-free-shipping
http://gbatemp.net/t300113-edgeshop-free-shipping
http://gbatemp.net/t300113-edgeshop-free-shipping
DOWNLOAD FREE M3 FREE SHIPPING $165,97


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 5, 2011)

Banned cuz youre name is stupid and dont insult me or all give a lesson that not even youre mam gaved piece of shit


----------



## The Pi (Jul 5, 2011)

Banned because this is my 382nd post in this thread


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 5, 2011)

*checks*

Banned cuz this is my 231st post in this thread.


----------



## pistone (Jul 6, 2011)

Hydreigon said:
			
		

> *checks*
> 
> Banned cuz this is my 231st post in this thread.


banned coz how do you see the nr of posts you make on this thread ?


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 6, 2011)

On the list of topics, click on the number of replies next to this thread. Then find your name. Currently, you've banned people 141 times.

Banned cuz I told you this.


----------



## Narayan (Jul 6, 2011)

banned for 900th ban.


----------



## Holified 2x (Jul 6, 2011)

Banned because i have a 10% warn i been a bad soul reaper


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 6, 2011)

Banned cuz I've never had a single warn.


----------



## Narayan (Jul 6, 2011)

banned coz even though i did some bad things, i still don't have a warn.


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 6, 2011)

Banned cuz someone has been naughty.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 6, 2011)

Banned because ive remained unwarned


----------



## Narayan (Jul 6, 2011)

banned coz i will never be warned. ever.


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 6, 2011)

Banned cuz I have no warns and I plan to keep it that way.


----------



## Narayan (Jul 6, 2011)

banned for licking my screen.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 6, 2011)

Banned for not licking my screen...


----------



## Paarish (Jul 6, 2011)

banned cos id rather have a bowl of coco pops


----------



## Narayan (Jul 6, 2011)

banned coz what are coco pops?


----------



## Paarish (Jul 6, 2011)

banned cos


----------



## Shockwind (Jul 6, 2011)

Banned cuz Coco Pops is a cereal. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Spoiler











EDIT: BAH!!! NINJA'D! >_


----------



## Paarish (Jul 6, 2011)

banned for being too slow


----------



## Shockwind (Jul 6, 2011)

Banned for ninjaing me! >o


----------



## Paarish (Jul 6, 2011)

banned cos it's who i am


----------



## Shockwind (Jul 6, 2011)

Banned cuz-

I'M LEAVING, BITCHES!!!


----------



## Paarish (Jul 6, 2011)

banned cos

BYEEEESSSSS!!!!!!


----------



## Shockwind (Jul 6, 2011)

Banned cuz I'm really going now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  BANNED MEANS BANNED, BITCH!!! *ninja*


----------



## Narayan (Jul 6, 2011)

banned coz bye, wait you can't read this now...


----------



## Paarish (Jul 6, 2011)

banned cos he'll read it when he comes back 

bye firefox!!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 6, 2011)

Banned because of the ninja union


----------



## Mondegreen (Jul 6, 2011)

Banned because you had to edit. Get it right first time bitch!


----------



## Narayan (Jul 6, 2011)

banned because i want to ban you.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 6, 2011)

Banned for wanting to ban people


----------



## Narayan (Jul 6, 2011)

banned for banning someone who wants to ban.


----------



## Paarish (Jul 6, 2011)

banned for banning someone who was banning someone who wants to ban


----------



## Mondegreen (Jul 6, 2011)

Banned for bannig someone for banning someone who wants to ban.
Edit -


----------



## Paarish (Jul 6, 2011)

banned for being a hypocrite!
GET IT RIGHT THE FIRST TIME!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 6, 2011)

banned for


----------



## Narayan (Jul 6, 2011)

banned for


----------



## Paarish (Jul 6, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> banned for
> 
> 
> 
> ...



banned for


----------



## Mondegreen (Jul 6, 2011)

banned for


----------



## Paarish (Jul 6, 2011)

ObJeCtIoN!!!! said:
			
		

> banned for


banned cos who are you again? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Spoiler


----------



## Mondegreen (Jul 6, 2011)

Banned cause thats okay Im just some random guy who probably shouldn't be posting in the EOF.


----------



## Paarish (Jul 6, 2011)

banned cos you obviously didn't read the spoiler 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'll do it again just in case



Spoiler


----------



## Narayan (Jul 6, 2011)

banned for


----------



## Mondegreen (Jul 6, 2011)

Alright then banned for well... nothing.



Spoiler


----------



## Shinigami357 (Jul 6, 2011)

Banned coz...

um...

something...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 6, 2011)

Banned for 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... all around...


----------



## Paarish (Jul 6, 2011)

banned cos ALL HAIL SHINIGAMI357!!!

EDIT: Ninja'd but i stand by what i said!


----------



## Mondegreen (Jul 6, 2011)

Banned for C-C-C-C-COMBO BREAKER!!!!!!!!


Spoiler










Edit: omg double 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i am so fail


----------



## Narayan (Jul 6, 2011)

banned coz i can pwn shinigami357.


----------



## Paarish (Jul 6, 2011)

banned cos no you can't


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 6, 2011)

Banned because 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 is obviously also a ninja


----------



## Paarish (Jul 6, 2011)

banned cos shippusen!


----------



## Narayan (Jul 6, 2011)

banned coz shippusen?


----------



## Paarish (Jul 6, 2011)

banned cos only FrozenIndignation will understand 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Genshouken!


----------



## Narayan (Jul 6, 2011)

banned coz okay.


----------



## Paarish (Jul 6, 2011)

banned cos STFU, im talking to you via IRC and frozenindignation gets nothing


----------



## Narayan (Jul 6, 2011)

banned coz tut turuu~ mayushii des~


----------



## Paarish (Jul 6, 2011)

banned cos steinsgate?

marche waltz


----------



## Shinigami357 (Jul 6, 2011)

Banned coz I pwn you... Like a boss!!!

A shinigami boss!!!


Or something...


----------



## Narayan (Jul 6, 2011)

banned coz i'm loving it!!!
steins;gate.

@Shinigami357 no, no you can't.



Spoiler



no


----------



## Paarish (Jul 6, 2011)

banned cos yes he can!

ensenga! *twirl twirl twirl*


----------



## Narayan (Jul 6, 2011)

banned coz i can't find ensega on google


----------



## Narayan (Jul 6, 2011)

banned coz i'm really awesome.

*Posts merged*

banned again.

*Posts merged*

banned coz post got merged.


----------



## Paarish (Jul 6, 2011)

banned cos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




jigenzan


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 6, 2011)

Banned cuz Shishisenko!!!


----------



## Paarish (Jul 6, 2011)

banned cos its shishisenkou. you fail at romanization 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




shuusou raizanha!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 6, 2011)

Banned cuz the u is silent and thus i like to ignore it :/ 
Mao Engekiha


----------



## Paarish (Jul 6, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> Banned cuz the u is silent and thus i like to ignore it :/
> Mao Engekiha


banned cos no its not.
hence why you sometimes see it written as shishisenk?

maou engekiha would actually be written as ma? engekiha


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 6, 2011)

30084pm said:
			
		

> FrozenIndignation said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Banned because you saw through my ruse... well done...

Edit: as a reward: i changed my avatar... still need to fix that monocle though


----------



## Paarish (Jul 6, 2011)

banned cos OMG its Mao 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





chinchinpuipui~~~


----------



## Narayan (Jul 6, 2011)

banned coz i'm not getting what you're talking about... i think i have to play a lot of tales...


----------



## Paarish (Jul 6, 2011)

banned cos Look F/I!

another follower!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 6, 2011)

Banned cuz i made this alt


----------



## Paarish (Jul 6, 2011)

banned cos the red one is better.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 6, 2011)

Banned cuz changed


----------



## Paarish (Jul 6, 2011)

banned cos yay!

raging hearts!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 6, 2011)

Banned because who should i do next? veigue?


----------



## pistone (Jul 6, 2011)

banned for all the 


Spoiler










i didnt get


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 6, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## Paarish (Jul 6, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> Banned because who should i do next? veigue?
> banned cos naah he's too easy. Do.... Kanono
> 
> 
> ...



banned cos you never will



Spoiler


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 6, 2011)

Banned cuz which kanono? :/


----------



## Paarish (Jul 6, 2011)

hmmmm.... i think earhart would look the best. But try it on all three and you decide 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Or maybe you could put all three in your sig and do Lazaris as your avatar


----------



## pistone (Jul 6, 2011)

banned coz  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 for allllllllllllll


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 6, 2011)

30084pm said:
			
		

> hmmmm.... i think earhart would look the best. But try it on all three and you decide
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My sig space is reserved :/ though maybe ill make an avatar that cycles between the 3

As for lazaris... yeah... get me to find an even HARDER TO FIND skit face >_


----------



## pistone (Jul 6, 2011)

banned coz you didnt use the word banned


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 6, 2011)

eh, im peeved about p1ngpong now... screw the whole banning thing... banning solves no problems


----------



## Narayan (Jul 6, 2011)

yeah.


----------



## wasim (Jul 6, 2011)

Banned for not banning


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 6, 2011)

your not banned for banning me for not banning


----------



## Paarish (Jul 6, 2011)

banned cos mao


----------



## pistone (Jul 6, 2011)

banned for .....hey since when so negative ?! 
i think the main purpose of p1ng was not to repeat a meme 200 times 
meaning you can post ponyes how much you want ,but it will be good to have a different image every time and that is integrated in the context of the post for example having a pony say 
you are banned coz im a pony
i think it will be ok 
and then another pony say 
you are banned coz i wanted to be a unicorn 
i think this is ok too as its original and not repetitive
just imagine having every post a pony saying just the firs quote ......it will be too repetitive and shallow wouldn't it ,or having always the same post saying like :
all your base belong to us in this thread  wouldn't be unappropriated ?
so cheers up you are not in the part that someone will bann 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and we dont want you to make something wrong and get banned for something you say or do when you are angry


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 6, 2011)

master00d said:
			
		

> banned for .....hey since when so negative ?!
> i think the main purpose of p1ng was not to repeat a meme 200 times
> meaning you can post ponyes how much you want ,but it will be good to have a different image every time and that is integrated in the context of the post for example having a pony say
> you are banned coz im a pony
> ...


That's a nice thought, and although im content with the idea of banning 1 word posts, im not all too certain i approve the draconian approach to my pony related material.


----------



## pistone (Jul 6, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> master00d said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so its ok using ponyes just not allll the time and when its relevant ..........i dont think it would be to much a stress using a bit less ponyes would it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




p.s im too lazy to check for typos so don mind them


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 6, 2011)

master00d said:
			
		

> FrozenIndignation said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im just not in the banning mood...
Sure, I use different pony pics (unless a repeat fits a scenario really well) but ive already had one of my posts, which was on topic, edited... Though at best I could probly assume that was just p1ngy having fun...

And the bolded part is most definetly refering to what i did in "Poll: So they're gone..." though my intent was to ruin that thread... and i still ended up making it related to things happening in that topic >_


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Jul 6, 2011)

Banned for making such a long post in the banning thread.
You're doing a good job. You're like my homie guy.


----------



## Narayan (Jul 6, 2011)

banned


Spoiler



one word post


----------



## Paarish (Jul 6, 2011)

banned



Spoiler



cos no


----------



## pistone (Jul 6, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> master00d said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 6, 2011)

Edit: ninja'd... but sure
Banned for being a sneaky ninja


----------



## pistone (Jul 6, 2011)

banned coz see all your friend supports you so bann them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



also ..........*check* .........yap in me friend list
so you are under my protection.........for all i can do
and remember 
they suspect nothing


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 6, 2011)

Banned cuz... thanks


----------



## pistone (Jul 6, 2011)

banned coz thnx *-* 
i have a new friend now lalala


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Jul 6, 2011)

Banned because I will never digitally OR analogically (from FB) slap you again, FrozenIndignation.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 6, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## Paarish (Jul 6, 2011)

banned cos


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 6, 2011)

Banned cuz
[youtube]http://youtu.be/NM-YSf6i7PE[/youtube]


----------



## Paarish (Jul 6, 2011)

banned cos AAAAAH TOG SPOILERS!!!!

*covers ears and closes eyes*

LALALALALALALALALALALA!!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 6, 2011)

Banned because all it really has is richard saying friends...
here's an arte some manlyness for you though
[youtube]http://youtu.be/QFgljV90Vj0[/youtube]


----------



## Paarish (Jul 6, 2011)

banned cos if you're a man you talk with your back


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 6, 2011)

Banned because Manlick is the Chuck Norris of tales of


----------



## Paarish (Jul 6, 2011)

banned cos no you're thinking of Barbatos


----------



## Holified 2x (Jul 6, 2011)

Banned because i never played resident evil 4


----------



## Paarish (Jul 6, 2011)

banned cos we're not talking about RE


----------



## Holified 2x (Jul 6, 2011)

Banned because i know random thought


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 6, 2011)

Banned for random thoughts.


----------



## Terminator02 (Jul 6, 2011)

banned for banning for random thoughts, there's nothing wrong with em'


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 6, 2011)

You are banned for rawr!


----------



## pistone (Jul 6, 2011)

Holified 2x said:
			
		

> Banned because i never played resident evil 4


banned coz you should ............its a great game


----------



## Holified 2x (Jul 6, 2011)

master00d said:
			
		

> Holified 2x said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Banned because I never got around to it u think its at Gamestop ? (Used) (i know im cheap 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Paarish (Jul 6, 2011)

banned cos it is good but not as good as the first 3


----------



## Holified 2x (Jul 6, 2011)

30084pm said:
			
		

> banned cos it is good but not as good as the first 3


Banned cus how come ?


----------



## pistone (Jul 6, 2011)

Holified 2x said:
			
		

> master00d said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


banned coz yeah its possible .......but iv heard that gamestop sell its games to hight 
try another site ......maybe steam?
also if its possible try it on wii its a greaaaaaaat experience with motion-controller


----------



## Holified 2x (Jul 6, 2011)

master00d said:
			
		

> Holified 2x said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Banned had a Egde card but didn't really make a difference when buying games what about EB Games


----------



## Minox (Jul 6, 2011)

Banned for too many quotes.


----------



## DarkShinigami (Jul 6, 2011)

banned for interupting their banversation


----------



## pistone (Jul 6, 2011)

banned for protecting my conversation  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



also what is a EB game?


----------



## DarkShinigami (Jul 6, 2011)

master00d said:
			
		

> banned for protecting my conversation
> 
> 
> 
> ...


banned for not knowing ebgames wi\hich was like a GS.


----------



## pistone (Jul 6, 2011)

DarkShinigami said:
			
		

> master00d said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


banned coz i understood ....nothing


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 6, 2011)

Banned cuz EBGames is similar to Gamestop. They both sell video games, consoles, and other stuff.


----------



## pistone (Jul 7, 2011)

banned for making me understand what ebgames is


----------



## Paarish (Jul 7, 2011)

banning you cos i cant sleep


----------



## pistone (Jul 7, 2011)

30084pm said:
			
		

> banning you cos i cant sleep


banned coz i cant sleep too and its 2 am here :s


----------



## Holified 2x (Jul 7, 2011)

master00d said:
			
		

> 30084pm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Banned cus its only 8 Pm were i live


----------



## pistone (Jul 7, 2011)

banned coz you are a lucky dog !


----------



## Holified 2x (Jul 7, 2011)

master00d said:
			
		

> banned coz you are a lucky dog !


Banned ruff ruff


----------



## pistone (Jul 7, 2011)

banned coz im going now 
i still need to sleep at last 3h before going to war! 
have a nice day/night banning


----------



## Holified 2x (Jul 7, 2011)

master00d said:
			
		

> banned coz im going now
> i still need to sleep at last 3h before going to war!
> have a nice day/night banning


Banned  . . . . Master00d shut down his computer and walk effortlessly to his bed and falls alseep FIN


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 7, 2011)

Ninja ban.


----------



## Holified 2x (Jul 7, 2011)

Hydreigon said:
			
		

> Ninja ban.


Ban ninja back !


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 7, 2011)

Banned for ninjas


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 7, 2011)

Banned cuz ninja pony?


----------



## Holified 2x (Jul 7, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> Banned for ninjas


Banned ninja time !!!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 7, 2011)

Banned cuz you can't touch this.


----------



## Holified 2x (Jul 7, 2011)

Hydreigon said:
			
		

> Banned cuz you can't touch this.











 Yes I can


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 7, 2011)

Banned because


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 7, 2011)

Banned for ninja pony O.o


			
				Holified 2x said:
			
		

> -snip-


You lie! That was merely an illusion.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 7, 2011)

Banned for talking of illusions in the context of ninjas


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 7, 2011)

Banned cuz--

HEY LOOK! I'M OVER THERE!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 7, 2011)

Banned because you're right above me


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 7, 2011)

Banned cuz I'm over there, yet I'm right here.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 7, 2011)

Banned for shadow clone


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 7, 2011)

Banned cuz I'm everywhere! I'm in 1000 different places at once.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 7, 2011)

Banned because BELIEVE IT!!!


----------



## Schlupi (Jul 7, 2011)

Banned because "This thread has no taste".

/thread


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 7, 2011)

Banned cuz NO!!

Edit: Dammit. Ninja'd. Banned for being a ninja.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 7, 2011)

Banned because this thread is now about ninjas... BELIEVE IT!!!


----------



## Paarish (Jul 7, 2011)

banned cos no!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## Paarish (Jul 7, 2011)

banned cos


----------



## pistone (Jul 7, 2011)

banned coz


----------



## Sausage Head (Jul 7, 2011)

banned because you are retarded


----------



## Narayan (Jul 7, 2011)

banned coz your head is a sausage.


----------



## pistone (Jul 7, 2011)

Sausage Head said:
			
		

> banned because you are retarded


banned becouse you are so used to hear that word from others that you think it is a compliment!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 7, 2011)

Banned cuz sausages are a compliment


----------



## pistone (Jul 7, 2011)

banned for having always right


----------



## Paarish (Jul 7, 2011)

banned cos that is grammatically incorrect


----------



## pistone (Jul 7, 2011)

banned coz i allways do things wrong


----------



## Narayan (Jul 7, 2011)

banned coz do things the right way from now on.


----------



## pistone (Jul 7, 2011)

banned coz ......i cant ...and i tried so much .....but i cant....


----------



## Narayan (Jul 7, 2011)

banned coz try harder.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 7, 2011)

banned cuz


----------



## Paarish (Jul 7, 2011)

banned cos


----------



## pistone (Jul 7, 2011)

banned coz...........yeah   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .....i didnt try that   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ........it may work !!!


----------



## Narayan (Jul 7, 2011)

banned coz there we go with the smiley ban again....


----------



## Paarish (Jul 7, 2011)

banned cos which smiley are you referring to?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 7, 2011)

Banne... cuz... elipsis... increase... grammatical... sense... and *sigh*... dont... annoy... anyone


----------



## Paarish (Jul 7, 2011)

banned cos im not a dwarf, i'm a lesbian - Frankie Boyle


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 7, 2011)

Banned cuz lesbians make everything better


----------



## Paarish (Jul 7, 2011)

banned cos you do not understand the reference

[youtube]AD-CdBf3gUg[/youtube]


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 7, 2011)

Banned because you dont seem to get my reference either


----------



## Narayan (Jul 7, 2011)

banned coz i'm not getting any of your references.


----------



## Paarish (Jul 7, 2011)

banned cos you never will.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 7, 2011)

Banned cuz never give up nara-kun!!!


----------



## Paarish (Jul 7, 2011)

banned cos he's narry-chan!


----------



## Narayan (Jul 7, 2011)

banned coz i prefer -sama


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 7, 2011)

Silly nara-kun


----------



## Paarish (Jul 7, 2011)

silly narry-chan


----------



## pistone (Jul 7, 2011)

banned for using the banned word !


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 7, 2011)

Banned cuz "silly" is a banned word?


----------



## pistone (Jul 7, 2011)

banned coz .......no ,but is close!


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 7, 2011)

Banned cuz "Narayan?"


----------



## pistone (Jul 7, 2011)

banned coz i liked that username !


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 8, 2011)

Banned cuz I liked that one better.


----------



## pistone (Jul 8, 2011)

banned coz......... yeah ,but we cant do much ........can we?


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 8, 2011)

Banned cuz no we can't, unless for some odd reason Narayan decides to change it back to "Narayan."


----------



## pistone (Jul 8, 2011)

banned coz maybe..........no it wont work ..........we dont have a genius lamp  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ..........
,so now im going to sleep (1:10 am here ,and i have to wake up at 5:00 for this------> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 reason)and mine-while im thinking of a way to change back  Narayan mind 
night


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 8, 2011)

Banned cuz good night.


----------



## Jamstruth (Jul 8, 2011)

Banned because a stream of 2 people baning each other over and over again is repetitive.


----------



## DarkMelon (Jul 8, 2011)

Banned for having so many Internets and for spelling "banning" wrong.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 8, 2011)

Banned for banning someone based on their internets


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 8, 2011)

Banned cuz the internet isn't something you can just dump something on; it's not a big truck! It's a series of tubes!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 8, 2011)

Banned cuz... oh... that >_


----------



## Paarish (Jul 8, 2011)

banned cos.... i dont have a reason.


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 8, 2011)

Banned for


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 8, 2011)

Banned for HOW DARE YOU PUT SOMETHING SO VULGAR AS YOUR REASON!!!


----------



## Narayan (Jul 8, 2011)

banned coz i'm dead.


----------



## Paarish (Jul 8, 2011)

banned cos not any more!
*gives pker the water of life*


----------



## Narayan (Jul 8, 2011)

banned coz that didn't do anything.


----------



## Paarish (Jul 8, 2011)

baaned cos OMG! ZOMBIE!


----------



## Narayan (Jul 8, 2011)

banned coz i prefer undead.


----------



## Paarish (Jul 8, 2011)

banned cos i prefer zombie so ill go with that


----------



## Narayan (Jul 8, 2011)

banned coz a zombie sucks, flesh rotting, dumb, most of them can't run. 

i want to be a vampire instead.


----------



## Paarish (Jul 8, 2011)

banned cos i dont care what you want to be. 
youre a zombie


----------



## Narayan (Jul 8, 2011)

banned coz why do you want me to be a zombie?


----------



## Paarish (Jul 8, 2011)

banned cos zombies are stupid and slow.


----------



## Narayan (Jul 8, 2011)

banned because that's why i'm not a zombie.


----------



## Paarish (Jul 8, 2011)

banned cos no


----------



## Narayan (Jul 8, 2011)

banned coz yes.


----------



## Paarish (Jul 8, 2011)

banned cos you're a zombie... accept it.


----------



## Narayan (Jul 8, 2011)

banned coz i'll never accept it.


----------



## Paarish (Jul 8, 2011)

banned cos yes you should


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 8, 2011)

Banned cuz zombies smell funny


----------



## Paarish (Jul 8, 2011)

banned cos Safu wants to have sex with Shion


----------



## Narayan (Jul 8, 2011)

banned coz why don't they?


----------



## Paarish (Jul 8, 2011)

banned cos I'm referencing No. 6
(it's good btw)


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 8, 2011)

Banned cuz im now forced to check it out


----------



## Paarish (Jul 8, 2011)

banned cos i believe its new so it only has one episode


----------



## Narayan (Jul 8, 2011)

banned coz yeah it is. and somesay it's shonen-ai


----------



## naved.islam14 (Jul 8, 2011)

Banned because their are so many pages on this thread.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 8, 2011)

Banned cuz that would make sense :/


----------



## Paarish (Jul 8, 2011)

banned cos it obviously is!


Spoiler



Shion-"OMG U HAZ FEVA!!!!"

What-his-face (Kaz-something)- "UR HAWT 2"

*SMOOCH*


is that why you sent it to me? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




shounen-ai---> 30084pm will like it


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 8, 2011)

banned cuz evidence suggests its true


----------



## Paarish (Jul 8, 2011)

banned cos shut up...


----------



## Narayan (Jul 8, 2011)

banned coz yeah. i thought you might like it.


----------



## Paarish (Jul 8, 2011)

banned cos what is up with your ava? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



can i turn it into rabbit curry?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 8, 2011)

Banned cuz I support the above

Edit: the curry part at least


----------



## Narayan (Jul 8, 2011)

lol, do you know what rabbit this is?


----------



## Paarish (Jul 8, 2011)

lol, do i watch anime frequently?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 8, 2011)

banned cuz any rabbit is tasty rabbit


----------



## Paarish (Jul 8, 2011)

banned cos no. Only that one


----------



## Narayan (Jul 8, 2011)

banned coz


Spoiler





















Spoiler



Doubt


----------



## Paarish (Jul 8, 2011)

banned cos that looks creepy...

MUST READ!!! (though i probably never will)

btw 

look at my custom title


----------



## Narayan (Jul 8, 2011)

banned coz read ibitsu too. both doubt and ibitsu are from gangan comics(square enix)

oh, change that back to "they took our jobs!!"


----------



## Paarish (Jul 8, 2011)

banned cos that's old

ok im going now! 

and pker come on msn please!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 8, 2011)

Banned cuz they took our jobs >_


----------



## Narayan (Jul 8, 2011)

banned coz put "i love frozenindignation" there


----------



## Paarish (Jul 8, 2011)

banned cos ok but you have to come on msn

I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you Frozen!

more than I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Guy


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 8, 2011)

Banned cuz Senpa Shunrenjin


----------



## Narayan (Jul 8, 2011)

banned coz another tales...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 8, 2011)

Banned cuz yep


----------



## Narayan (Jul 8, 2011)

banned coz maybe i really should play tales, maybe after final fantasy?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 8, 2011)

Banned cuz Nara-kun


----------



## pistone (Jul 8, 2011)

banned coz finally Narayan is here !!!


----------



## Narayan (Jul 8, 2011)

banned coz who?


----------



## pistone (Jul 8, 2011)

banned coz i dont think you know him.......


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 8, 2011)

Banned cuz nara-kun


----------



## Narayan (Jul 8, 2011)

banned because yeah,maybe not.


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 8, 2011)

Banned because I still fail at French >.


----------



## Narayan (Jul 8, 2011)

banned coz too bad... they say french is easy.. but i haven't tried it.


----------



## pistone (Jul 8, 2011)

banned coz  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 there is a new game called French and i didn't played it?!


----------



## Narayan (Jul 8, 2011)

banned coz i don't think so


----------



## pistone (Jul 8, 2011)

banned coz i played it and i didnt remembered ?!


----------



## Narayan (Jul 8, 2011)

banned coz i really have no idea.


----------



## pistone (Jul 8, 2011)

banned coz .......you arent talking about a game arent you


----------



## Narayan (Jul 8, 2011)

banned coz maybe.


----------



## pistone (Jul 8, 2011)

banned coz you are trying to made my  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  arnt you


----------



## Narayan (Jul 8, 2011)

banned coz no i didn't.


----------



## Paarish (Jul 8, 2011)

banned cos you're back to yourself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




AND you have two yellow/red badges


----------



## Narayan (Jul 8, 2011)

banned coz what are you talking about?


----------



## Paarish (Jul 8, 2011)

banned cos you're acting stupid.


----------



## Narayan (Jul 8, 2011)

banned coz i'm not.


----------



## pistone (Jul 8, 2011)

banned coz....... 30084pm do tell him the truth , maybe some mod edited its username and he didnt realize so leave the things like they are !!!


----------



## Paarish (Jul 8, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> banned coz i'm not.


banned cos yes you are


----------



## Narayan (Jul 8, 2011)

banned coz i'm really confused.


----------



## Paarish (Jul 8, 2011)

banned cos it's because you're stupid


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 8, 2011)

Banned cuz I overslept -_-


----------



## Narayan (Jul 8, 2011)

banned coz i am?


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Jul 8, 2011)

Banned because in that topic I made, you were one of the people who did not get off topic


----------



## Narayan (Jul 8, 2011)

banned coz i avoid straying off-topic, sometimes i do, but most of the times i don't.
though i think Darmanitan overreacted and you wasn't on a good mood for a discussion. it was best to close the topic.

oh, and i posted seriously in EoF


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 8, 2011)

Banned for posting seriously in the EOF.


----------



## Narayan (Jul 8, 2011)

banned for banning me because of my serious post.


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 8, 2011)

Banned for the reply to the ban regarding your serious post.


----------



## Paarish (Jul 8, 2011)

banned cos Narayan is such a hypocrite

"avoid going off topic" my ass!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 8, 2011)

Banned because i love being serious in the EoF. No one expects it.


----------



## Narayan (Jul 8, 2011)

banned coz yeah. being serious in a non-serious environment.


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 8, 2011)

Banned cuz no one can ever tell if I'm serious or not.


----------



## Paarish (Jul 8, 2011)

banned cos i can


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 8, 2011)

Banned for the 40000th reply


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 8, 2011)

Banned for ruining it

Edit: No one can tell if im serious online or irl... at best they THINK they know


----------



## Paarish (Jul 8, 2011)

banned cos YAY! 
TAKE THAT FROZEN!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 8, 2011)

Banned because one of us, is not serious enough.


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 8, 2011)

Banned cuz Y SO SERIOUS?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 8, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 8, 2011)

Banned cuz that pony is creepy.


----------



## Narayan (Jul 8, 2011)

banned coz what have you done to that face?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 8, 2011)

Banned cuz ive got alot more where that came from


----------



## Narayan (Jul 8, 2011)

banned coz why not visit the cleavage thread?


----------



## Paarish (Jul 8, 2011)

banned cos you and your cleavage thread is disgusting


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 8, 2011)

Banned cuz you always post yaoi in that thread.


----------



## Paarish (Jul 8, 2011)

banned cos ive grown tired of posting them in there since i get completely ignored


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 8, 2011)

Banned cuz i dont think my perception of "cleavage" would be to your likeing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




err...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  no, not that kind...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 8, 2011)

Banned cuz lolwut?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 8, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 8, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 8, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## Paarish (Jul 8, 2011)

banned cos of ponies


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 8, 2011)

Banned cuz i think i might need sleep >_


----------



## Paarish (Jul 8, 2011)

banned cos it must be morning over there so yes you do!


----------



## Narayan (Jul 8, 2011)

banned coz so do i


----------



## Paarish (Jul 8, 2011)

banned cos don't leave me


----------



## Narayan (Jul 8, 2011)

banned coz later i will


----------



## Paarish (Jul 8, 2011)

banned cos


----------



## Narayan (Jul 8, 2011)

banned coz don't cry


----------



## Paarish (Jul 8, 2011)

banned cos i'll cry as much as i want to.


----------



## Holified 2x (Jul 8, 2011)

banned cus


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Jul 8, 2011)

Banned because NO!!!


----------



## Paarish (Jul 8, 2011)

banned cos kamina glasses aren't in anymore


----------



## pistone (Jul 8, 2011)

banned for that awesome avatar Oo


----------



## Paarish (Jul 8, 2011)

banned for same reason


----------



## pistone (Jul 8, 2011)

banned coz  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 also


----------



## Paarish (Jul 8, 2011)

banned cos its spongebob is automatically cool


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 8, 2011)

Banned cuz who lives in a pineapple under the sea?


----------



## Holified 2x (Jul 9, 2011)

Hydreigon said:
			
		

> Banned cuz who lives in a pineapple under the sea?


Banned cus Spongebob Square Pants


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 9, 2011)

Banned cuz absorbent and yellow and porous is he..


----------



## Holified 2x (Jul 9, 2011)

Banned cus [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=He-LBIyBUz8[/youtube]


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 9, 2011)

Banned cuz are you ready kids? (aye aye captain!)
I can't hear you! (aye aye captain!)
Oh...

Who lives in a pineapple under the sea 
Spongebob squarepants
Absorbent and yellow and porous is he 
Spongebob Squarepants
If nautical nonsense be something you wish 
Spongebob Squarepants
Then flop on the deck and plop like a fish 
Spongebob Squarepants
READY
Spongebob squarepants
Spongebob squarepants
Spongebob squarepants

SPONGEBOB SQUAREPANTS!! AH AHH AHH AHAHAHAHAHAHAHHH....

(I'm surprised I know the lyrics.)


----------



## Holified 2x (Jul 9, 2011)

Hydreigon said:
			
		

> Banned cuz are you ready kids? (aye aye captain!)
> I can't hear you! (aye aye captain!)
> Oh...
> 
> ...


banned ha was lazy and just found the vid


----------



## Shockwind (Jul 9, 2011)

Banned cuz I'm back in this thread. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 AND I'M ALSO NEARING 1000 POSTS, BITCHES!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 9, 2011)

Banned cuz welcome back.


----------



## Shockwind (Jul 9, 2011)

Banned cuz hai Hydreigon.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 9, 2011)

Banned cuz i appear out of no where


----------



## Shockwind (Jul 9, 2011)

Banned cuz you appeared out of nowhere.


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 9, 2011)

Banned cuz a wild Magikarp appeared.


----------



## Holified 2x (Jul 9, 2011)

banned cus is it gold cus THAT MEANS RED SHINY GYRADOS !!!!


----------



## wasim (Jul 9, 2011)

Banned cuz it used splash XD


----------



## Shockwind (Jul 9, 2011)

Banned cuz nothing happened. XD


----------



## Holified 2x (Jul 9, 2011)

Banned cus watch out for it hyper splash it can it water in yo Pokemon nose


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 9, 2011)

Banned cuz it's red.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 9, 2011)

banned cuz red rhymes with dead


----------



## Shockwind (Jul 9, 2011)

Banned cuz I finally reached 1000 posts. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 U JELLY??? *TROLL FACE*


----------



## Holified 2x (Jul 9, 2011)

banned cus can i borrow 200 post ?


----------



## Shockwind (Jul 9, 2011)

Banned cuz it's impossible.


----------



## Holified 2x (Jul 9, 2011)

banned cus ha not we NEED THE POWERS OF A SUPERVISOR !


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 9, 2011)

Banned cuz you can make some pointless spam


----------



## Holified 2x (Jul 9, 2011)

Hydreigon said:
			
		

> Banned cuz you can make some pointless spam


ha banned call me SPAM KING 2X ?

Ps.what does the TM & R with the circle around it mean always wanted to know


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 9, 2011)

Banned cuz ™ indicates an unregistered trademark, and ® indicates a registered trademark.


----------



## Holified 2x (Jul 9, 2011)

Hydreigon said:
			
		

> Banned cuz ™ indicates an unregistered trademark, and ® indicates a registered trademark.


Banned I remember seeing them on characters on DBZ Budokai 3


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 9, 2011)

Banned cuz I did too.


----------



## Holified 2x (Jul 9, 2011)

Banned cus we should write are Wiki pages on the temp


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 9, 2011)

Banned cuz I don't know what to put on mine.


----------



## Holified 2x (Jul 9, 2011)

Banned your autobiography


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 9, 2011)

Banned cuz I'm gonna start tomorrow. Good night then...

P.S. Bed time=/=Sleep time


----------



## Narayan (Jul 9, 2011)

banned coz good night.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 9, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## Holified 2x (Jul 9, 2011)

Banned cus Narayan your Ava Scares me


----------



## Narayan (Jul 9, 2011)

banned coz, why? i find it cute actually.

PS wait for my sig


----------



## Holified 2x (Jul 9, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> banned coz, why? i find it cute actually.
> 
> PS wait for my sig


Cute ?? nooo Scary killer bunnie eyes and the sig yikes whats next ?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 9, 2011)

Banned cuz i also find it cute... maybe needs to be a bit more demonic but still!!!


----------



## Holified 2x (Jul 9, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> Banned cuz i also find it cute... maybe needs to be a bit more demonic but still!!!


we must be looking at diffrent pictures


----------



## Narayan (Jul 9, 2011)

banned coz it's really cute.
for reference


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 9, 2011)

Cuuuuuuuuuuuuuuute


----------



## Holified 2x (Jul 9, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> banned coz it's really cute.
> for reference


Creepy  ! WereRabbits


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 9, 2011)

id prefer to be a weretree personally


----------



## Narayan (Jul 9, 2011)

@Holified2x banned coz no it was the wolf who ate them.



			
				FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> id prefer to be a weretree personally


banned coz beautiful.


----------



## Holified 2x (Jul 9, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> @Holified2x banned coz no it was the wolf who ate them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


but look who bloodthristy now the RABBITS !


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 9, 2011)




----------



## Narayan (Jul 9, 2011)

@Holified 2x banned coz, you're weird


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 9, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## Holified 2x (Jul 9, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> @Holified 2x banned coz, you're weird


A lil


----------



## Narayan (Jul 9, 2011)

banned coz you have to be normal.

@frozen banned coz what a very beautiful tree!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 9, 2011)

Yay, nara-kun complimented me *starts deflecteding throwing knives*


----------



## Holified 2x (Jul 9, 2011)

Banned cus normal lame if everyone was normal we be boring like squidward


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 9, 2011)

Im not normal, i killed my parents and my self


----------



## Narayan (Jul 9, 2011)

banned coz, are you a zombie or undead? or reincarnated?


----------



## Paarish (Jul 9, 2011)

banned cos im an interrupting cow

MOO!!


----------



## Narayan (Jul 9, 2011)

banned coz i thought you're a cat?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 9, 2011)

Banned cuz im a time traveling god


----------



## Paarish (Jul 9, 2011)

banned cos no you're not

and no i am a catboy


----------



## Narayan (Jul 9, 2011)

banned coz you're a copy-catboy.


----------



## Paarish (Jul 9, 2011)

banned cos i did no such thing >_>
and can you answer me on MSN


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 9, 2011)

banned cuz i have an msn *pouts*


----------



## Narayan (Jul 9, 2011)

banned coz pm us and we'll add you on msn...


----------



## Paarish (Jul 9, 2011)

banned cos my msn is on my profile page so don't bother

@Narayan can you @£$?# respond on msn please >_


----------



## YetoJesse (Jul 9, 2011)

banned for thinking people give a... yeah..


----------



## Holified 2x (Jul 9, 2011)

YetoJesse said:
			
		

> banned for thinking people give a... yeah..


Banned cus i'm attempting too  . . . .


----------



## Narayan (Jul 9, 2011)

banned for wait....


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 9, 2011)

Banned for


----------



## Holified 2x (Jul 9, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> Banned for


Banned cus what ?


----------



## Narayan (Jul 9, 2011)

banned for not giving a reason


----------



## Paarish (Jul 9, 2011)

banned cos im gonna spam until Narayan responds on MSN


----------



## Holified 2x (Jul 9, 2011)

30084pm said:
			
		

> banned cos im gonna spam until Narayan responds on MSN


Banned cus SPAM


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 9, 2011)

Banned for camp pie


----------



## Paarish (Jul 9, 2011)

banned for pie camp


----------



## Holified 2x (Jul 9, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> Banned for camp pie


Banned Cherry Camp Pie ?


----------



## Paarish (Jul 9, 2011)

banned cos I ninja'd you


----------



## Narayan (Jul 9, 2011)

banned coz i don't see anything.


----------



## Paarish (Jul 9, 2011)

banned cos you never see anything >_


----------



## Holified 2x (Jul 9, 2011)

Banned cus Stealth Ninja move Um Ninja down o lordy


----------



## Paarish (Jul 9, 2011)

banned cos fucking akinator!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 9, 2011)

NINJITSU NO JITSU!!! BELIEVE IT!!!

Edit: Banned cuz akinator is a easy to beat


----------



## Narayan (Jul 9, 2011)

banned coz i don't get what you're talking about. i guess i'm too young.


----------



## Holified 2x (Jul 9, 2011)

Banned because i'm releasing my Zanpakuto are u ready to play the game ?


----------



## Paarish (Jul 9, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> NINJITSU NO JITSU!!! BELIEVE IT!!!
> 
> Edit: Banned cuz akinator is a easy to beat
> banned cos it couldn't guess Claire (ToR) or Shing
> ...


http://uk.akinator.com/


----------



## Narayan (Jul 9, 2011)

banned coz i don't like how it looks so i'll skip it


----------



## Paarish (Jul 9, 2011)

banned cos its SFW


----------



## Holified 2x (Jul 9, 2011)

Banned cus its 6:00 AM over here Zoinks no sleep


----------



## Narayan (Jul 9, 2011)

banned coz go sleep


----------



## Shockwind (Jul 9, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## Paarish (Jul 9, 2011)

banned cos


----------



## Narayan (Jul 9, 2011)

banned for 
	
	



```
:creep:
```


----------



## Paarish (Jul 9, 2011)

banned cos i hate akinator


----------



## Shockwind (Jul 9, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## Paarish (Jul 9, 2011)

banned cos you have EXACTLY 1000 posts


----------



## Holified 2x (Jul 9, 2011)

banned cus i cant sleep darn tartar sauce


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 9, 2011)

Banned cuz thats a hat trick (patrick?) of times akinator was wrong >_> im quitting while im still a head

(Millia maxwell, the morrison who casts indignation at the very start of phantasia and, main character from suikeden tierkris)


----------



## Paarish (Jul 9, 2011)

banned cos you shouldn't do NEW characters

I did one of the characters from Sensitive Pornograph (a yaoi) and it got it right


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Jul 9, 2011)

You gon get banned for mentioning pr0n!


----------



## Paarish (Jul 9, 2011)

banned cos i could mention boku no pico and i don't think i'd get banned


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 9, 2011)

Banned cuz i did 2 other non new ones :/


----------



## Paarish (Jul 9, 2011)

banned cos i hope they weren't some unknown japanese anime that no ordinary person would know of....


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 9, 2011)

The other ones were an obscure character from tales of phantasia and a main character from an obscure game from a fairly well known series


----------



## Paarish (Jul 9, 2011)

banned cos "obscure"

it just guess figwit for me


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 9, 2011)

Frodo is gay- what -IS- that?!


----------



## Paarish (Jul 9, 2011)

banned cos what?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 9, 2011)

figwit |:1


----------



## Paarish (Jul 9, 2011)

banned cos oh right


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 9, 2011)

*shifty eyes*


----------



## Paarish (Jul 9, 2011)

banned cos i just beat veigue on ToG


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 9, 2011)

Banned for only being a temp catboy!


----------



## Narayan (Jul 9, 2011)

banned because now i see two catboys


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 9, 2011)

Banned for


----------



## Narayan (Jul 9, 2011)

banned for catboy emoticon


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 9, 2011)

Banned for it was made!


----------



## Paarish (Jul 9, 2011)

banned cos omigosh catboy emoticon!

is this the final one?


----------



## Narayan (Jul 9, 2011)

banned because i want a better one.


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 9, 2011)

Banned because it could need a few touch ups here and there, it's a prototype ShinyJellicent12321 made


----------



## Paarish (Jul 9, 2011)

banned cos it's still progress so


----------



## Maid-chan (Jul 9, 2011)

Banned because I need


----------



## Paarish (Jul 9, 2011)

banned cos you need a spanking?


----------



## Narayan (Jul 9, 2011)

you need... whipping?

am i getting the wrong idea?


----------



## Paarish (Jul 9, 2011)

banned cos you didn't ban and you are too slow


----------



## Maid-chan (Jul 9, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> you need... whipping?
> 
> am i getting the wrong idea?


Banned because you're right


----------



## Narayan (Jul 9, 2011)

Flat Pudding said:
			
		

> Narayan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


banned coz why do you need whipping? 


Spoiler


----------



## Maid-chan (Jul 9, 2011)

Banned because I want whipping my pudding to flatten


----------



## Paarish (Jul 9, 2011)

banned cos I'm gonna leave this thread for a bit. Can you call me when you two are done?

EDIT: OMG Puddi Puddi!


----------



## Maid-chan (Jul 9, 2011)

30084pm said:
			
		

> banned cos I'm gonna leave this thread for a bit. Can you call me when you two are done?
> 
> EDIT: OMG Puddi Puddi!


banned because Omigod neko-con! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler



Puddi Puddi? LOL that's cute


----------



## YetoJesse (Jul 9, 2011)

banned inb4 puddipuddi fan forum...


----------



## Paarish (Jul 9, 2011)

Flat Pudding said:
			
		

> 30084pm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


banning myself cos i mistook your avatar for giga pudding


----------



## YetoJesse (Jul 9, 2011)

banned for not banning me and banning the person I banned o.o...


----------



## chris888222 (Jul 9, 2011)

Banned because your avatar reminds me of Hitler.


----------



## Narayan (Jul 9, 2011)

banned coz i hate photoshop cs5.1


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 9, 2011)

Banned cuz i dont have an australian accent :/


----------



## Narayan (Jul 9, 2011)

banned coz why not?


----------



## Paarish (Jul 9, 2011)

banned because yes! why not?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 9, 2011)

beats me :/ its the one accent i cant do


----------



## Narayan (Jul 9, 2011)

banned because you're in australia, and you don't have australian accent...


----------



## Paarish (Jul 9, 2011)

banned cos im indian but i don't have an indian accent


----------



## Narayan (Jul 9, 2011)

banned coz, i'm not sure what is an accent...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 9, 2011)

Banned cuz ive been told i have the following accents on different occasions
American
Canadian
Irish
British
:/


----------



## Paarish (Jul 9, 2011)

banned cos ok


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 9, 2011)

Banned cuz i like imitating people 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




;


----------



## Paarish (Jul 9, 2011)

banned cos ok


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 9, 2011)

IMMA FIRIN MAH BAN!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 9, 2011)

Banned cuz IMMA FIRIN... a mediocre employee...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 9, 2011)

Banned cuz lolwut?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 9, 2011)

Banned for {insert life savings here}


----------



## Narayan (Jul 9, 2011)

banned coz you don't get it.

ugh, ninjaed


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 9, 2011)

Banned for being ninja'd


----------



## Paarish (Jul 9, 2011)

banned cos what's going on in here?


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 9, 2011)

Banned cuz what seems to be the officer, problem?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 9, 2011)

not much


----------



## Paarish (Jul 9, 2011)

banned cos im tired


----------



## Narayan (Jul 9, 2011)

hey look a cookie!


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 9, 2011)

Banned cuz cookie? I can has!?


----------



## Narayan (Jul 9, 2011)

no be because, it's my precious.


----------



## Paarish (Jul 9, 2011)

banned cos i thought you were reading... LIES!!!

and I am the self-proclaimed cookie monster


----------



## Narayan (Jul 9, 2011)

i was, til i thought of posting.


----------



## Paarish (Jul 9, 2011)

banned cos LIES!


----------



## Narayan (Jul 9, 2011)

banned coz i *DO NOT* lie.


----------



## Paarish (Jul 9, 2011)

banned for lying about lying.

THAT'S JUST SICK!


----------



## Narayan (Jul 9, 2011)

banned coz really, any proof of me lying?


----------



## Paarish (Jul 9, 2011)

banned cos



Spoiler



oh wait are you actually busy?
 yeah
 reading higurashi
 ok nvm then
 is that the hentai one?
 yes


----------



## Narayan (Jul 9, 2011)

banned coz this is the internet, you can always make up things.


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 9, 2011)

Banned cuz my boobs are real.


----------



## Paarish (Jul 9, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> banned coz this is the internet, you can always make up things.
> banned for reading hentai
> (see the spoiler from earlier
> 
> ...


banned cos boobs or GTFO


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 9, 2011)

Banned cuz here's a pic.


Spoiler



you wish


----------



## Paarish (Jul 9, 2011)

banned cos i'd rather not thanks


----------



## Narayan (Jul 9, 2011)

banned coz i don't need yar boobs. there's already a thread full of it.


----------



## Holified 2x (Jul 9, 2011)

boob


----------



## Paarish (Jul 9, 2011)

banned cos i agree. i don't think we need another thread like that.


----------



## Holified 2x (Jul 9, 2011)

banned cus banned thread cus banned game cus ban awesome


----------



## Narayan (Jul 9, 2011)

banned coz... what?


----------



## Holified 2x (Jul 9, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> banned coz... what?


Banned cus banning is awesome


----------



## Paarish (Jul 9, 2011)

banned cos no it's not


----------



## Holified 2x (Jul 9, 2011)

banned cus why not


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 10, 2011)

Banned cuz in Soviet Russia, I ban YOU.


----------



## Paarish (Jul 10, 2011)

banned cos i think you did it wrong


----------



## Holified 2x (Jul 10, 2011)

banned cus u live in the us


----------



## Narayan (Jul 10, 2011)

banned coz i live in the US too.


----------



## Paarish (Jul 10, 2011)

banned cos i live in the pacific ocean


----------



## Holified 2x (Jul 10, 2011)

Banned liars one of ya lives in the UK & the other lives in the Philippines


----------



## Narayan (Jul 10, 2011)

banned coz it was just a flag.


----------



## Paarish (Jul 10, 2011)

banned but he's right.


----------



## Holified 2x (Jul 10, 2011)

banned a flag of YOUR COUNRTY


----------



## Paarish (Jul 10, 2011)

banned cos goodnight!


----------



## Narayan (Jul 10, 2011)

@holified, banned because i can change that. see?


----------



## Holified 2x (Jul 10, 2011)

Banned bad represent  your counrty now!


----------



## Narayan (Jul 10, 2011)

banned because which country? i speak english so US?


----------



## Holified 2x (Jul 10, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> banned because which country? i speak english so US?


Banned so


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 10, 2011)

Roundhouse-kick-ban!


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 10, 2011)

Self ban cuz I felt like it.


----------



## Narayan (Jul 10, 2011)

banned because of double-post


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 10, 2011)

Banned cuz you aren't representing your country.


----------



## Narayan (Jul 10, 2011)

banned coz i'll change it back...if i feel like it.


----------



## Holified 2x (Jul 10, 2011)

Banned Im telling the Philippines head of government on u


----------



## Narayan (Jul 10, 2011)

banned coz they don't know me. 
nobody did and nobody will.


----------



## Holified 2x (Jul 10, 2011)

Banned they can always check


----------



## Narayan (Jul 10, 2011)

banned coz check what?


----------



## Shinigami357 (Jul 10, 2011)

Banned cuz your a name-changin, stalkerin Temper! LOL


----------



## Narayan (Jul 10, 2011)

banned coz i never did have a name change, i was just inactive.


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 10, 2011)

Banned cuz you lie.


----------



## Narayan (Jul 10, 2011)

banned coz i never lie


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 10, 2011)

Banned cuz you lie about lying.


----------



## Narayan (Jul 10, 2011)

banned coz i'm not


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 10, 2011)

Banned cuz yes you are.


----------



## Holified 2x (Jul 10, 2011)

Banned cus stop it


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 10, 2011)

Banned cuz never.

(btw I finished that wiki, like you suggested. It's short, but I'll fix it later)


----------



## Holified 2x (Jul 10, 2011)

Hydreigon said:
			
		

> Banned cuz never.
> 
> (btw I finished that wiki, like you suggested. It's short, but I'll fix it later)








 I read it nice how about u do mine Lol


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 10, 2011)

Banned cuz too much work. I seriously thought it wouldn't take so long


----------



## Holified 2x (Jul 10, 2011)

Banned how long did it take u


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 10, 2011)

Banned cuz it took me 4 hours (big whoop lol). I just updated it again and added a new section.


----------



## Holified 2x (Jul 10, 2011)

Hydreigon said:
			
		

> Banned cuz it took me 4 hours (big whoop lol). I just updated it again and added a new section.


Banned Imma do mines next after i get epsxe to work properly


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 10, 2011)

banned cuz i just woke up


----------



## Narayan (Jul 10, 2011)

good morning and
banned coz i'm gonna go sleep.


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 10, 2011)

Banned cuz I'm about to go to sleep. Gotta love time zones


----------



## Maid-chan (Jul 10, 2011)

Banned because in my timezone is already afternoon


----------



## Holified 2x (Jul 10, 2011)

banned cusmy timezone is the best


----------



## Narayan (Jul 10, 2011)

banned coz it's actually 2:30pm here. and i'm already 24-25 hours awake... only several minutes more... then i sleep, only waiting for download to finish


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 10, 2011)

Banned cuz its 4pm in my timezone... a great time to wake up


----------



## Holified 2x (Jul 10, 2011)

banned cus 2:31 AM here


----------



## Narayan (Jul 10, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> Banned cuz its 4pm in my timezone... a great time to wake up


banned coz indeed it is.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 10, 2011)

Banned cuz i should really get back into my habbit of sleeping 2 hours a day :/


----------



## Maid-chan (Jul 10, 2011)

Banned because 13:40 here


----------



## Narayan (Jul 10, 2011)

banned coz it's still 10 mins... i want to sleep already.... 

i haven't recovered yet...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 10, 2011)

Banned cuz i think i'll go make a pony thread


----------



## Paarish (Jul 10, 2011)

banned cos


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 10, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## Paarish (Jul 10, 2011)

banned cos you didn't example me in your MLP Game thread so no wub for you.


----------



## YetoJesse (Jul 10, 2011)

banned for wtf?... MLP game thread?!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 10, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## Paarish (Jul 10, 2011)

banned cos ok thank you now!





















do you want more?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 10, 2011)




----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 10, 2011)

Edit: ugh, i doubled not intentionally


----------



## YetoJesse (Jul 10, 2011)

banned cuz, oooww... now I get it... duhh -.-'
where are the lolcats? T_T


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 10, 2011)

banned for lolponies


----------



## Paarish (Jul 10, 2011)

banned cos garen houshuugaku


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 10, 2011)

Banned for tenroumetsuga hien


----------



## YetoJesse (Jul 10, 2011)

Banned for Karyuu no Houkou!


----------



## Paarish (Jul 10, 2011)

banned cos karyuu enbu! moero!


----------



## chris888222 (Jul 10, 2011)

banned because i broke the chain.


----------



## Holified 2x (Jul 10, 2011)

banned cus i had no clue on what they was saying


----------



## Paarish (Jul 10, 2011)

banned cos google is your friend.


----------



## Holified 2x (Jul 10, 2011)

tales of grace ?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 10, 2011)

Banned cuz musou senshouzan

*is off topic*


----------



## Paarish (Jul 10, 2011)

banned cos i don't play blazblue

resshintenshou


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 10, 2011)

You are banned for


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 10, 2011)

Banned cuz demon fang, demon fang, DAMN i must be a GENIUS
DOUBLE DEMON FANG!!!


----------



## Paarish (Jul 10, 2011)

banned cos you're weak!

you're a hack

you're wack


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 10, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## Paarish (Jul 10, 2011)

banned cos god bless you Zelos! *salutes*


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 10, 2011)

Banned cuz we're going with my pimp plan


----------



## Paarish (Jul 10, 2011)

banned cos make me look good okay?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 10, 2011)

Victory... 
...belongs to... 
...the most... 
...sexy! Dead sexy!


----------



## Paarish (Jul 10, 2011)

banned cos our weapons are love!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 10, 2011)

JUSTICE!!!


----------



## Paarish (Jul 10, 2011)

SEXUALITIAH!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 10, 2011)

would you stop?



Spoiler


----------



## Paarish (Jul 10, 2011)

banned cos the sign of victory!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 10, 2011)

Banned cuz how about a hug?


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 10, 2011)

Banned cuz I don't think so...


----------



## Paarish (Jul 10, 2011)

banned cos NOO! I'M MEANT TO SAY THAT


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 10, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## Holified 2x (Jul 10, 2011)

Banned cus can someone get this watermark of my sig pic plz


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 10, 2011)

Banned cuz watermarks are a bitch to get out, so im not gonna bother


----------



## Holified 2x (Jul 10, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> Banned cuz watermarks are a bitch to get out, so im not gonna bother


Banned cus I suck when it comes to using Gimp


----------



## Paarish (Jul 10, 2011)

banned cos for using watermarked images.


----------



## Holified 2x (Jul 10, 2011)

30084pm said:
			
		

> banned cos for using watermarked images.


banned but i like the image itself the watermark is the eyesore


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 10, 2011)

Banned because nakama means "friends" or "companions" IIRC


----------



## Paarish (Jul 10, 2011)

banned but you are correct


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 10, 2011)

Banned because that makes it less annoying to have as a water mark...


----------



## Holified 2x (Jul 10, 2011)

Banned cus water mark bad need to vanish


----------



## YetoJesse (Jul 10, 2011)

Banned for touching yourself at night...


----------



## Holified 2x (Jul 10, 2011)

YetoJesse said:
			
		

> Banned for touching yourself at night...


Banned cus its a habit


----------



## Paarish (Jul 10, 2011)

banned cos it's a good habit at that


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 10, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## Holified 2x (Jul 10, 2011)

Banned cus lol anyways HELP


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 10, 2011)

Banned cuz help with your habit of touching yourself at night?


----------



## Paarish (Jul 10, 2011)

banned cos i would like help with that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*checks age*

16 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 TOO YOUNG! DO NOT WANT!


----------



## Narayan (Jul 10, 2011)

banned for wanting to help.


----------



## Paarish (Jul 10, 2011)

banned cos thanks for helping with that Narayan 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You're really good


----------



## Narayan (Jul 11, 2011)

banned coz i did not help.


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 11, 2011)

You are banned for honey badger!


----------



## DarkShinigami (Jul 11, 2011)

you are banned cause catboys/catgirls are awesome


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 11, 2011)

Banned because you're awesome too!


----------



## Holified 2x (Jul 11, 2011)

Banned we are all awesome !


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 11, 2011)

Banned cuz damn straight. *shakes cane*



			
				30084pm said:
			
		

> banned cos i would like help with that
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I guess I forgot to update my age


----------



## Narayan (Jul 11, 2011)

banned coz i want to ban


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 11, 2011)

Banned I love banning people.


----------



## Narayan (Jul 11, 2011)

banned i don't love banning people, i'm forced to do it.


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 11, 2011)

Banned cuz it's my job to ban. I love my job.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jul 11, 2011)

Banned to let you learn what it feels like on the other side of the ban.

Without this knowledge you won't make a good moderator.


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 11, 2011)

Banned cuz..cuz..


----------



## Narayan (Jul 11, 2011)

banned for removing my cave...

banned for ninjaing me.


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 11, 2011)

Banned cuz I'm from Antarctica.


----------



## Narayan (Jul 11, 2011)

banned coz i was there a minute ago


----------



## Holified 2x (Jul 11, 2011)

Banned cus banning is my ninja way


----------



## Narayan (Jul 11, 2011)

banned coz ...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 11, 2011)

Ninja ban!


----------



## Narayan (Jul 11, 2011)

banned coz what ninja ban?


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 11, 2011)

You ban me? No! I ban you!


----------



## Narayan (Jul 11, 2011)

No! I ban you.


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 11, 2011)

All my bans are belong to you!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 11, 2011)

banned cuz >_


----------



## Paarish (Jul 11, 2011)

banned cos >_>


----------



## pistone (Jul 11, 2011)

banned coz im back!


----------



## Paarish (Jul 11, 2011)

banned cos hi


----------



## pistone (Jul 11, 2011)

banned coz Hi


----------



## p1ngpong (Jul 11, 2011)

Banned, so bye.


----------



## pistone (Jul 11, 2011)

banned coz im a .....user banning a mod.........what do you want more from life ?!


----------



## Paarish (Jul 11, 2011)

banned cos you lucky sonofa...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 11, 2011)

Banned cuz im depressed over my deleted pony thread... 

Oh well, guess i better make another


----------



## Paarish (Jul 11, 2011)

banned cos i think you need to know when enough is enough


----------



## pistone (Jul 11, 2011)

banned coz "enough" is something subjective


----------



## Paarish (Jul 11, 2011)

banned cos whatever :/


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 11, 2011)

Banned cuz i have not been warned or banned so far for my pony threads... as far as i know, im still following GBAtemps rules :/


----------



## pistone (Jul 11, 2011)

banned coz yeah


----------



## Paarish (Jul 11, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> Banned cuz i have not been warned or banned so far for my pony threads... as far as i know, im still following GBAtemps rules :/


then godspeed to you sir!


----------



## pistone (Jul 11, 2011)

banned coz you forgot the "banned" word ........its unacceptable


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 11, 2011)

cuz acceptable


----------



## Paarish (Jul 11, 2011)

banned cos so did you.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 11, 2011)

cos(45)


----------



## Paarish (Jul 11, 2011)

0.525321989


----------



## pistone (Jul 11, 2011)

banned coz you still didnt get the message ........always use the banned word here 
rule nr 1


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 11, 2011)

Banned cos(60)


----------



## Paarish (Jul 11, 2011)

banned cos(60)=-0.95241298


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 11, 2011)

:/

Banned 1/cos(30)


----------



## Paarish (Jul 11, 2011)

banned
1 / cos(30) = 6.48292123


----------



## YetoJesse (Jul 11, 2011)

Imma ban master00d on this one...

Rule 1 is to not talk about fight clubs


----------



## pistone (Jul 11, 2011)

banned coz rule 1 is about this place....not to be misunderstood by the internet rules.......every part of internet has its own rules that responds to the main rules of internet !


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 11, 2011)

Rule pony4: if it exists, there is pony art of it: no exeptions.


----------



## Paarish (Jul 11, 2011)

banned cos i would like to see these pony rules.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 11, 2011)

Banned cuz so would i :/


----------



## Paarish (Jul 11, 2011)

banned cos Zelos :/


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 11, 2011)

Banned cuz you want me to change it back to mao?

Edit: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




No monocle for kanono >_


----------



## Paarish (Jul 11, 2011)

why!? and why earhart?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 11, 2011)

eh, and earhart is the only one i found the skit face for so far


----------



## FIX94 (Jul 11, 2011)

Banned both users above me because they forgot to re-ban each other.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 11, 2011)

Banned because i did not forget... i just CBF


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 11, 2011)

Banned cuz you lie.


----------



## YetoJesse (Jul 11, 2011)

banned cuz I wanna ask... wtf is cbf?


----------



## Holified 2x (Jul 11, 2011)

banned google


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 11, 2011)

Banned cuz cbf is either "can be fucked" or "can't be fucked"


----------



## Paarish (Jul 11, 2011)

banned cos it means can't be fucked

like cba means can't be asked


----------



## pistone (Jul 11, 2011)

Holified 2x said:
			
		

> banned google


banned coz of the new avatar .........


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 11, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## pistone (Jul 11, 2011)

banned coz

is the worst reason ever...........i mean AVER !!!!


----------



## Holified 2x (Jul 11, 2011)

master00d said:
			
		

> Holified 2x said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Banned for noticing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS. any one know a link were I can find the full shiny gold hack ?


----------



## pistone (Jul 11, 2011)

Holified 2x said:
			
		

> master00d said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


banned coz .........whats the full shiny gold hack?


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 11, 2011)

Banned cuz I wanna know too.


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 11, 2011)

You are banned for


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 11, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## pistone (Jul 11, 2011)

banned coz of ------------>  Click here if you dare!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 11, 2011)

Banned cuz I--

WTF HAX!!!1!!!111!!!!


----------



## Jamstruth (Jul 11, 2011)

Banned because I'm nyanning and listening to music. MELD OF WEIRDNESS I MUST PUNISH SOMEONE!!


----------



## Paarish (Jul 12, 2011)

banned cos i must try this meld!


----------



## Maid-chan (Jul 12, 2011)

Banned because pwned with that song


----------



## Paarish (Jul 12, 2011)

banned cos puddi puddi


----------



## Maid-chan (Jul 12, 2011)

30084pm said:
			
		

> banned cos puddi puddi


Banned because neko-con


----------



## Paarish (Jul 12, 2011)

banned cos


----------



## machomuu (Jul 12, 2011)

banned cuz your a catboy with nails that don't match your hair.


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Jul 12, 2011)

Banned for being Sausage Head


----------



## YetoJesse (Jul 12, 2011)

banned for being your momz postnatal depression -.-'


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 12, 2011)

Banned because i appeared out of nowhere


----------



## pistone (Jul 12, 2011)

banned coz i was too to nowhere  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



its nice this time of the year but a little hot


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 12, 2011)

Banned cuz this thread never seems active when i post in it anymore >_


----------



## pistone (Jul 12, 2011)

banned coz you have wrong !


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jul 12, 2011)

Banned for griping about your warn level!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 12, 2011)

Edit: banned cuz... i never complained :/ i was just curious


----------



## pistone (Jul 12, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Banned for griping about your warn level!


banned for saying that ........you/i know you smiled 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



admit it


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 12, 2011)

You are banned for Invader Zim being on Nick Toons


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 12, 2011)

Banned cuz i wish i could smile right now... unfortunatly im in quite a bad mood right now... and the caffine is not helping... (not that it would)
Edit: ninja'd twice in a row >_< and invader zim is awesome!!!


----------



## pistone (Jul 12, 2011)

banned for ----------------->


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 12, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## pistone (Jul 12, 2011)

banned coz ----------->


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 12, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 12, 2011)

Banned because I know, right?


----------



## pistone (Jul 12, 2011)

banned coz you commented  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






means that p1ng didnt cough you


----------



## Fear Zoa (Jul 12, 2011)

Banned for using 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: double ninja'd


----------



## pistone (Jul 12, 2011)

banned coz no one uses


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 12, 2011)

Banned cuz "that jerk" still raised my warn level...


----------



## pistone (Jul 12, 2011)

banned coz  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  .........now just wait 6 month .......go to amnesty thread and then post ponies again   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !


----------



## Paarish (Jul 12, 2011)

banned cos that's stupid


----------



## pistone (Jul 12, 2011)

banned coz it was a joke!


----------



## Paarish (Jul 12, 2011)

banned cos please keep EOF stuff in the EOF


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 12, 2011)

Banned for the hell of it


----------



## Holified 2x (Jul 12, 2011)

Banned  cus chitty chitty bang bang


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 12, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Jul 12, 2011)

Banned because each of those bananas =


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 12, 2011)

Banned cuz each banana =


----------



## Holified 2x (Jul 12, 2011)

Banned cus


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 12, 2011)

Banned cuz bananas are awesome. 

...


----------



## Holified 2x (Jul 12, 2011)

Yes they are  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


Banana !


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 12, 2011)

Banned cuz :yaybanana:


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 12, 2011)

Banned for p1ng pong p1ng pong p1ng pong p1ng panana phone

Err... never mind...


----------



## pistone (Jul 12, 2011)

banned coz every time i see your avatar it reminds me this




---------------------->


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 12, 2011)

Banned cuz your avatar tends to make we wanna play yugioh


----------



## pistone (Jul 12, 2011)

banned coz i played it like everyday


----------



## Nimbus (Jul 12, 2011)

master00d said:
			
		

> banned coz i played it like everyday



banned because I pointed out that you had already been banned in a previous post, and because something about you rubs me the wrong way. No offence, but something just does.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 12, 2011)

Banned cuz *pets Nimbus*


----------



## pistone (Jul 12, 2011)

Nimbus said:
			
		

> master00d said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


banned coz..............  
O RLY? thnx 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





{o,o}
|)__)
-"-"-


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 12, 2011)

Banned because im not going to ban you


----------



## pistone (Jul 12, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> Banned because im not going to ban you


banned coz better you than anyone else


----------



## Nimbus (Jul 12, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> Banned cuz *pets Nimbus*



Banned because you.....oooh....oooh yeah....yeah...right behind the ear.....yeah that's the spot! Yeah! I take it back, banned because I banned masterd00d instead, for no reason at all!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 12, 2011)

antibanned


----------



## p1ngpong (Jul 12, 2011)

Might as well get it over with and just ban you now.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 12, 2011)

Banned cuz, yeah sure, whatever >_>


----------



## pistone (Jul 13, 2011)

banned coz a mod banned a user in the bann section and then got banned by the same user he banned before ............seems legit!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 13, 2011)

Ive never been banned outside of this topic

Banned


----------



## Nimbus (Jul 13, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> Ive never been banned outside of this topic
> 
> Banned



banned because I might be having a chicken curry tonight.

also banned because my ability is apparently too broken for the meta-game. *lolf***yousmogonforbanningblaziken*


----------



## pistone (Jul 13, 2011)

@frozen banned coz i hope that you never will........AVER !!!
@nimbus banned coz im currently looking for a antagonist wanna be mine ?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 13, 2011)

Banned because I might see how long i can last without sleep.


----------



## pistone (Jul 13, 2011)

banned coz good luck ...........im going now here is 2:08 am .......this is how long i lasted  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




night!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 13, 2011)

Banned cuz its 10:11 am here >_>;


----------



## pistone (Jul 13, 2011)

banned coz like i said ......good luck also whats with that signature ?!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 13, 2011)

Banned cuz i dunno...


----------



## pistone (Jul 13, 2011)

banned coz tomorrow when i will bann you again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i would love to know more about that and you being in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mode here !
but like i said tomorrow .........
night!
ZZZzzzz.............


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 13, 2011)

Banned for going to sleep


----------



## Nimbus (Jul 13, 2011)

Banned because I'm a cheap***, and I decided that masterd00d would not make a good nemesis, so I "Shin" Shun Goku Satsu'd him. Apparently I can't borrow cheap moves from video games


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 13, 2011)

Banned cuz *insert crapy titled special attack here*


----------



## Nimbus (Jul 13, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> Banned cuz *insert crapy titled special attack here*



banned because I found p1ngpongs secret stash of food, and his triforce.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 13, 2011)

Banned cuz *aquires food* *eats triforce*


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Jul 13, 2011)

Banned coz I'm back


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 13, 2011)

Banned cuz your ba- err... who are you again?

Edit: oh yeah, you


----------



## machomuu (Jul 13, 2011)

Banned because I'm allergic to rainbows.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 13, 2011)

Banned because rainbows are allergic to me


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 13, 2011)

Banned cuz I piss rainbows.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 13, 2011)

Banned cuz you should probly go see a doctor about that


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 13, 2011)

Banned cuz he said I was fine.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 13, 2011)

Banned cuz the doctor is cake and the cake is a lie


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 13, 2011)

Banned cuz that thing has numbers on it.


----------



## machomuu (Jul 13, 2011)

Banned ''cuz you have numbers in your sig.


----------



## Nimbus (Jul 13, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Banned ''cuz you have numbers in your sig.



Banned because I cant let you do that!


----------



## Holified 2x (Jul 13, 2011)

banned cuz hamburger helper


----------



## Nimbus (Jul 13, 2011)

Holified 2x said:
			
		

> banned cuz hamburger helper



banned because I'm not wearing a shirt underneath my sexhay robe, blinding you with my shining chest!


----------



## Holified 2x (Jul 13, 2011)

Banned cus THE LIGHT !!!


----------



## Nimbus (Jul 13, 2011)

Holified 2x said:
			
		

> Banned cus THE LIGHT !!!



Banned because the light is useless, I HAS SUNGLASSES B****!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jul 13, 2011)

Banned for ranting too damn much!

(Now go rant about _that!_)


----------



## Nimbus (Jul 13, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Banned for ranting too damn much!
> 
> (Now go rant about _that!_)



Banned because Nimbus suspects Vulpes is secretly stalking him using his cloaking mod powers.

Btw Vulpes, can joo lock my rage thread? I've vented enough.

Ironically I had a derp moment and posted it here in the EOF, rather than in the blogs section. I cant be half assed to keep track of it though, so better to let it die


----------



## Holified 2x (Jul 13, 2011)

Banned cus Vulpes is in twilight eclipse


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 13, 2011)

Banned cuz the thing I like most about twilight is the fact that it sucks.


----------



## Holified 2x (Jul 13, 2011)

Banned cus ur not a fan


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 13, 2011)

Banned cuz I know. I hate the series.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 13, 2011)

Banned because i like twilight


Spoiler



Twilight Sparkles
[youtube]http://youtu.be/g0aVCuFHt88[/youtube]


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 13, 2011)

Banned cuz omgomgomgomgomgomg



Spoiler



A PONY!





Spoiler



Don't let p1ngy p0ngy catch you!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 13, 2011)

Banned cuz quite frankly, i dont give a damn


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 13, 2011)

Banned cuz I feel tired as hell...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 13, 2011)

banned because you should go rest or something...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 13, 2011)

Banned cuz I know, but I have insomnia.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 13, 2011)

Banned cuz ive been up for 29 hour so far


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 13, 2011)

Banned cuz it's been 3 days for me. I'm lucky I'm on vacation though.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 13, 2011)

Banned cuz... you win...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 13, 2011)

Banned cuz maybe I need to see a doctor about this. Or not.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 13, 2011)

Banned cuz maybe... I mean, if its becoming a problem you might wanna...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 13, 2011)

Banned cuz I'll see what happens in a few days.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 13, 2011)

Banned because i hope you can get some sleep


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 13, 2011)

Banned cuz I hope so too. I hope I don't resort to meds.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 13, 2011)

Banned cuz... yeah, meds arnt exactly a good thing to have to rely on...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 13, 2011)

Banned cuz I might as well make use of this time then.


----------



## Paarish (Jul 13, 2011)

banned cos what's all this then?


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 13, 2011)

Banned cuz nothing


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 13, 2011)

Banned cuz i concur


----------



## Paarish (Jul 13, 2011)

banned cos what?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 13, 2011)

Banned cos 
con·cur/kənˈkər/Verb
1. Be of the same opinion; agree.
2. Agree with (a decision, opinion, or finding): "we strongly concur with this recommendation"


----------



## Paarish (Jul 13, 2011)

banned cos I concur on that definition


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 13, 2011)

Banned cos thats the spirit


----------



## Paarish (Jul 13, 2011)

banned for herp derp pony


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 13, 2011)

Banned because its going to be there for a while...


----------



## Paarish (Jul 13, 2011)

banned cos no moustache + monocle combo?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 13, 2011)

Banned cuz a monocle would be annoying to do from that angle and i dont think a mustache works well on ponies


----------



## Paarish (Jul 13, 2011)

if i make two, one for kannono grasvalley and one for lazaris, will you be kannono?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 13, 2011)

yes


----------



## Paarish (Jul 13, 2011)

banned but thanks!
ill make you a matching sig as well


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 13, 2011)

Banned but... why are you thanking me for that?


----------



## Paarish (Jul 13, 2011)

banned cos WHAT HAVE YOU DONE TO THAT PONY!?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 13, 2011)

revealed one piece of a giant puzzle


----------



## pistone (Jul 13, 2011)

banned coz....are you still awake ?!?!?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and for not using the word "bann"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



rule nr 1


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 13, 2011)

Banned cuz yeah, im still awake >_>


----------



## pistone (Jul 13, 2011)

banned coz .....you are awake for like ..........?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 13, 2011)

banned cos ive been awake for more than 32? hours... eh something like that


----------



## pistone (Jul 13, 2011)

banned coz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 32..............and you think to stay more awake ?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 13, 2011)

Banned cos the more sleepy i get the faster my brain seems to process stuff... its an awkward exchange


----------



## Paarish (Jul 13, 2011)

banned cos i doubt that's true.
QUICK! what's 32 x 40?


----------



## pistone (Jul 13, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> Banned cos the more sleepy i get the faster my brain seems to process stuff... its an awkward exchange


banned coz of the caffe you drink .......admit it


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 13, 2011)

Banned cos oddly enough, caffine makes me sleepy


----------



## pistone (Jul 13, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> Banned cos oddly enough, caffine makes me sleepy


banned coz .........yeah it happens to me too but with an espresso im awake for like 24h


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 13, 2011)

Banned coz with an addictive video game im awake until i finish it


----------



## pistone (Jul 13, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> Banned coz with an addictive video game im awake until i finish it


banned coz sleeping for me its the most important thing


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 13, 2011)

Banned because I used to enjoy sleeping...


----------



## machomuu (Jul 13, 2011)

Banned cuz HOLY CRAP YOU CHANGED COLORS!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 13, 2011)

Banned because i think im going to cry blood next


----------



## machomuu (Jul 13, 2011)

Banned 'coz your attracting Twilight fangirls and 10 year old boys.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 13, 2011)

Banned cuz... touche'

But ill keep my avatar the same for now


----------



## Paarish (Jul 13, 2011)

banned cos i can't find a suitable image to make a matching sig for lazaris 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





however i did find this while looking for it:


----------



## Holified 2x (Jul 13, 2011)

Banned cuz rock band on mobile is fun


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 13, 2011)

Banned for luca and lime-spelt-backwords hug


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 13, 2011)

Banned cuz my dad took my laptop to work :/


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 13, 2011)

Banned cos my laptop is great for cooking eggs on...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 13, 2011)

Banned cuz my laptop's battery barely lasts 40 min on full charge.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 13, 2011)

Banned because I've watched 2 movies today-... err... within the scope of the last 5 hours



Spoiler



Paprika 
The good, the bad, and the ugly


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 13, 2011)

Banned cuz I pretended to fall asleep because I heard my parents coming. I didn't want to risk getting caught, so I stayed still for 4 hours 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Spoiler



I watched Rio and Jackass 3 before I "fell" asleep.


----------



## Holified 2x (Jul 13, 2011)

Banned cuz looking hoes


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 13, 2011)

banned because I live alone and my parents live in different countries 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit: damn farmer ninja >_


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 13, 2011)

Banned cuz I'm still 16...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 13, 2011)

Banned because your underage *tries to drink alcoholic beverage to show off* *still hates alcohol*

Edit: *Accidently sets self on fire*


----------



## Holified 2x (Jul 13, 2011)

Banned cus i'm only 15


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 13, 2011)

Banned cuz I hate alcohol. Can't even drink it. I can legally drive though.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 13, 2011)

Banned because if video games are any indication, I should not be allowed to drive.

*gets car stuck in a tree*
*makes car jump of a cliff*
*smashes into several cars for the fun of it*
*gets car on top of a 70 story building*


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 13, 2011)

Banned cuz the first day I decided to drive without supervision, I ran into a garbage can. Luckily, no one was around.

How did you manage to get a car on top of a 70-story building?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 13, 2011)

Banned for the poor garbage can >_


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 13, 2011)

Banned cuz no one knows that I even took the car around the block.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 13, 2011)

Banned coz no one expects me to run them over


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 13, 2011)

Banned cuz I feel like driving again. o gawd.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 13, 2011)

Banned because i dont feel like driving now >_


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 13, 2011)

Banned cuz I was joking. Even though I'm allowed to drive legally, I can't drive because it's my parent's car.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 13, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 13, 2011)

Banned cuz ಠ_ಠ


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 13, 2011)

Banned cuz 


Spoiler



[youtube]http://youtu.be/nZz5b6-qlnU[/youtube]


----------



## Holified 2x (Jul 13, 2011)

Banned cuz  Bieber Bieber Bieber


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 13, 2011)

Curses, my subliminal messages have failed


----------



## Nimbus (Jul 13, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> Curses, my subliminal messages have failed



Banned cause Guile's theme Goes with everything!



Spoiler: Proof!



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MKrAZvKPxXM&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 13, 2011)

Banned cuz ?_??_??_??_??_??_??_?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 13, 2011)

Banned because... yes... yes it does... speaking of streetfighter


Spoiler



[youtube]http://youtu.be/SL_x1rRg7mM[/youtube]


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 13, 2011)

Banned cuz lolwat


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 13, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 13, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 13, 2011)

Banned cuz yeah >_


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 13, 2011)

Banned cuz...umm...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 13, 2011)

banned cos i really have nothing to add to that either... unless

IDLIKESOMEPOUNDCAKE!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 13, 2011)

Banned cuz I want some pound cake.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 13, 2011)

Banned coz same >_


----------



## pistone (Jul 13, 2011)

banned coz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 you are still awake 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 13, 2011)

OSHI-

Banned cuz I'm gonna be f*cking late to pick up my cousin!


----------



## pistone (Jul 13, 2011)

banned coz...hurry up...........you can still pick it up............and then come here to get banned again


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 13, 2011)

Banned cuz, yeah, im still awake


----------



## pistone (Jul 13, 2011)

banned coz............are you all right.........no really are you all right ????


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 13, 2011)

Banned because... i guess?


----------



## Nimbus (Jul 13, 2011)

master00d said:
			
		

> banned coz............are you all right.........no really are you all right ????



Banned because you're doing it wrong!


----------



## pistone (Jul 13, 2011)

Nimbus said:
			
		

> master00d said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


banned coz....oh is still you the person/cat that refused to be my my antagonist  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



.....what do you want ?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 13, 2011)

Banned cuz do i have an antagonist?


----------



## pistone (Jul 13, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> Banned cuz do i have an antagonist?


banned coz ....i dont know ......im still searching for mine


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 13, 2011)

Banned because im more suited to the anti- hero role... or the "magnificent bastard"... or the lowly forum goer who spams ponies...


----------



## pistone (Jul 13, 2011)

banned coz yeah...........you need an antagonist ........but sorry i dont hate ponies :s
oh wait maybe  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  is yours !


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 13, 2011)

Think i'll pass on the whole antagonist thing... too boring


----------



## Nimbus (Jul 13, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> Think i'll pass on the whole antagonist thing... too boring



banned because I'm more of that sort of person that shows up at critical storyline events, gives you CRYPTIC METAPHOR! for advice, and then vanishes.

also banned because I told you to use horn drill on masterd00d.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 13, 2011)

But i dont have a horn >_


----------



## Nimbus (Jul 13, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> But i dont have a horn >_


----------



## pistone (Jul 13, 2011)

banned coz 
@nimbus you are still in time to be my antagonist ..........you already hate me  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



@frozen dont worry it will eventually grow when you become older


----------



## Nimbus (Jul 13, 2011)

master00d said:
			
		

> banned coz
> @nimbus you are still in time to be my antagonist ..........you already hate me
> 
> 
> ...



banned because I'd wipe you out in one hit Whimsicott+Beat Up on Terrakion=+6 Attack + Rock Slide=Good Game. Seriously, you cannot comprehend the true nature of +6 Terrakion's Attack in Doubles.

I have no need for an antagonist.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 13, 2011)

master00d said:
			
		

> @frozen dont worry it will eventually grow when you become older


----------



## pistone (Jul 13, 2011)

banned coz
@nimbus +6 Terrakion's Attack in Doubles ..........its futile against me ..............yeah you dont need a antagonist at last not me .........im way more powerful then you muahhahahaha   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




@frozen yeah i know..........


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 13, 2011)

I am now deeply disturbed


----------



## Nimbus (Jul 13, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> I am now deeply disturbed



So am I.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




banned because masterd00d keeps C-C-C-C-C-COMBO BREAKER'ing the topic.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 13, 2011)

C-C-C-C-corncob breaker


----------



## pistone (Jul 13, 2011)

banned coz
@frozen ..........no preucupe ......you will eventually accept it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



@nimbus .........i know it ....... only a disturbed person wont be my antagonist ..........


----------



## Nimbus (Jul 13, 2011)

master00d said:
			
		

> banned coz
> @frozen ..........no preucupe ......you will eventually accept it
> 
> 
> ...



banned because I is a grammar Naht Zeh!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 13, 2011)

Banned cuz I keep telling people I have trouble carrying the 1... its so damn heavy >_


----------



## pistone (Jul 13, 2011)

banned coz ..........dont worry together we can hide the body but we need an alibi !!!


----------



## Nimbus (Jul 13, 2011)

master00d said:
			
		

> banned coz ..........dont worry together we can hide the body but we need an alibi !!!



Banned because I'm secretly Gant Daemon's secret apprentice in training! Swimming anyone?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 13, 2011)

Alibi? err... i was on gbatemp... spamming ponies... yeah... *shifty eyes* *now would be a great time to make a l.a. noire reference*


----------



## pistone (Jul 13, 2011)

banned coz .........oh sh!t i dont have an alibi ......please yalp


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 13, 2011)

yalp

Edit: you were in an epic showdown with Nimbus... yeah... thats it...


----------



## pistone (Jul 13, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> yalp


banned coz i thought you had a alibi?! .........and for rule 1


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 13, 2011)

I do... and 1 was a bad person, he tried to stop me building a giant nuke >_< thats why _"they"_ killed him


----------



## pistone (Jul 13, 2011)

banned coz.........they =  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ?


----------



## pistone (Jul 13, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> yalp
> 
> Edit: you were in an epic showdown with Nimbus... yeah... thats it...


banned coz thats awesome ..........and i win ..........yeah so anyone would believe it......if i say that nimbus win, everyone will know it was a lie


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 14, 2011)

Banned for double posting


----------



## pistone (Jul 14, 2011)

banned coz ......i know ,but i hate that master00d he is so great ,so i banned him


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 14, 2011)

Ah... i see...


----------



## machomuu (Jul 14, 2011)

Banned cuz you never post outside of EOF.


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 14, 2011)

Banned cuz that would be me.


----------



## machomuu (Jul 14, 2011)

Banned cuz your a pokemon.  A generation 5 pokemon.


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 14, 2011)

Banned cuz yes I am. So is shinyjellicent12321 and Zorua.


----------



## Sheimi (Jul 14, 2011)

Banned cuz we need more lemon pledge!


----------



## Shockwind (Jul 14, 2011)

Banned cuz Sausage Head is banned.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 14, 2011)

Banned because yes, yes he is...


----------



## Paarish (Jul 14, 2011)

banned cos so are you >_>


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 14, 2011)

or am I?


----------



## pistone (Jul 14, 2011)

banned coz -1 (S.H) still 1234523 to go


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 14, 2011)

banned cos^2


----------



## Paarish (Jul 14, 2011)

banned cos i'm gonna use the hi-ougi cut-ins for the matching sigs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




which kanonno do you want to be? (btw you can't be grassvalley 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 14, 2011)

Spoiler


----------



## Paarish (Jul 14, 2011)

banned cos for hotlinking

and you can't be kanonno grassvalley


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 14, 2011)

Banned because >_


----------



## Paarish (Jul 14, 2011)

ok 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




should i moustache her?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 14, 2011)

Banned cuz, sure >_>; if you wont i will


----------



## Paarish (Jul 14, 2011)

would you also like a monocle?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 14, 2011)

...yes


----------



## Paarish (Jul 14, 2011)

Here you go:


Spoiler











If its not to your liking, feel free to edit this one:



Spoiler











Sig coming later. I shan't be moustaching mine, cos I


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 14, 2011)

awesome


----------



## Paarish (Jul 14, 2011)

cba for sig. do it later for you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I've put together all of the kanonno's cut-ins into one image. I just need to crop and resize. Also, I'll probably re-do Earhart so that the background is transparent


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 14, 2011)

Err... yeah... transparent... *shifty eyes*


----------



## Paarish (Jul 14, 2011)

banned cos hey!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 14, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## Paarish (Jul 14, 2011)

banned cos yours in better anyway


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 14, 2011)

Banned cuz I appreciate the thought though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 if not for you, i wouldn't have bothered.


----------



## Paarish (Jul 14, 2011)

banned i guess you don't want the sig


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 14, 2011)

Banned cuz, sure i do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 if its made by you...

I will fix little details like the mustache though  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit: and I suck at making sigs anywayz >_


----------



## Paarish (Jul 14, 2011)

banned cos ok


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 14, 2011)

Banned cuz yay


----------



## Paarish (Jul 14, 2011)

banned cos why are you in the middle!?


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 14, 2011)

Banned cuz I'm seeing double...am I drunk?


----------



## Paarish (Jul 14, 2011)

banned cos yes you are. And after I've finished Narayan's sig, you'll see triple


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 14, 2011)

The internet: it makes you drunk


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 14, 2011)

Banned cuz uhh, is there an officer, problem?

....I SWEAR TO DRUNK, I'M NOT GOD!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 14, 2011)

I concur with the above statement... you are not god... also You sure that's enough armor?


----------



## Paarish (Jul 14, 2011)

banned cos i just realised how lame we look. haha oh well


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 14, 2011)

Banned cuz im not lame, i have a mustache and a monocle dammit!!!

Edit: (And I added something subtle to my avatar)


----------



## Paarish (Jul 14, 2011)

banned cos of course.

You have a monocle and moustache. Narayan wants me to put an "anime" and "manga" buttons in... and i'm plain and ordinary.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 14, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 14, 2011)

Banned I took your mustache.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 14, 2011)

Banned cuz *;O;*


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 14, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 14, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 14, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 14, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 14, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 14, 2011)

Banned cossincossincossincossincossincossincossincossin(45)


----------



## Paarish (Jul 14, 2011)

banned cos now I'm EVEN MORE plain and average!


----------



## YetoJesse (Jul 14, 2011)

banned cuz you fail...


----------



## Paarish (Jul 14, 2011)

banned cos no u


----------



## pistone (Jul 14, 2011)

banned coz the sky is blue !


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 15, 2011)

Banned cuz this thread is back. Should update mah sig.


----------



## haflore (Jul 15, 2011)

Banned because that was random...


----------



## Holified 2x (Jul 15, 2011)

30084pm said:
			
		

> banned cos now I'm EVEN MORE plain and average!


Banned cus WHY U CHANGE YO AVA


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 15, 2011)

Holified 2x said:
			
		

> 30084pm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Banned cuz WHY U NO CHANGE YO AVA


----------



## The Pi (Jul 15, 2011)

Banned because I can again


----------



## Nimbus (Jul 15, 2011)

The Pi said:
			
		

> Banned because I can again



banned because I forgot what I was saying.


----------



## Holified 2x (Jul 15, 2011)

Hydreigon said:
			
		

> Holified 2x said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Banned cus i'm never satisfied with mv ava


----------



## monkat (Jul 15, 2011)

Banned cuz

POOOOOOOOOONIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIEEEEEEEEZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## Nimbus (Jul 15, 2011)

monkat said:
			
		

> Banned cuz
> 
> POOOOOOOOOONIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIEEEEEEEEZZZZZZZZZZ



Banned becuase.....DON'T YOU DAARRRREEEEE!!!

Also banned because BROOOOOOOOOONIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIEEEEEEEEZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## monkat (Jul 15, 2011)

Banned cuz u r nimbus. lulz.


----------



## Nimbus (Jul 15, 2011)

monkat said:
			
		

> Banned cuz u r nimbus. lulz.



Banned cuz ****ING Flood control!


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 15, 2011)

Banned cuz guess what?



Spoiler



CAT CURRY!!!


----------



## Narayan (Jul 15, 2011)

banned coz i'm back to banning.


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 15, 2011)

Welcome back. As a gift, please accept this ban.


----------



## Narayan (Jul 15, 2011)

thank you, i'll give you a ban too.


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 15, 2011)

Thanks. I might as well share this ban with you too.


----------



## Paarish (Jul 15, 2011)

banned cos i want to. Problem?


----------



## Shockwind (Jul 15, 2011)

Banned cuz I got a new ava and sig. 8D


----------



## Paarish (Jul 15, 2011)

banned cos nice

Narayan, F/I and I have become a Trio!


----------



## Narayan (Jul 15, 2011)

ba... i don't want to ban you so i'll ban FiReFoX_7 instead.


----------



## Paarish (Jul 15, 2011)

not gonna ban you either so i guess this one will go to Firefox as well


----------



## wasim (Jul 15, 2011)

banned for new ava and sig


----------



## Shockwind (Jul 15, 2011)

Banned cuz I've been banned by "The Trio".


----------



## Paarish (Jul 15, 2011)

banned cos only by two of us. The third has been suspended for three days


----------



## Narayan (Jul 15, 2011)

@firefox, banned because i don't want to ban 30084pm

@30084pm, i miss Frozen...


----------



## Paarish (Jul 15, 2011)

banned cos he can still view the site so you can send him a PM however, he's not allowed to post.


----------



## Shockwind (Jul 15, 2011)

Banned cuz now I'm really confused about you three.


----------



## wasim (Jul 15, 2011)

banned cuz me too !


----------



## Narayan (Jul 15, 2011)

banned coz there's still only two of us now.... wait for Frozen and you'll really get confused


----------



## Paarish (Jul 15, 2011)

banned cos even I'm getting confused


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 15, 2011)

Banned for today is Friday


----------



## Paarish (Jul 15, 2011)

banned cos oh shit!


----------



## Shockwind (Jul 15, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## Narayan (Jul 15, 2011)

banned you gotta get down on...


----------



## Paarish (Jul 15, 2011)

banned cos partyin' partyin' YEAH!


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 15, 2011)

Banned cuz fun, fun, fun, fun...


----------



## machomuu (Jul 15, 2011)

Banned cuz I'm lookin' forward to the weekend!


----------



## phinamthi (Jul 15, 2011)

Banned cuz you did 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 on my couch


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 16, 2011)

Banned cuz my hand is a dolphin.


----------



## Paarish (Jul 16, 2011)

banned cos its 5am, i wanna go back to bed but cant because of my cousin's wedding


----------



## Holified 2x (Jul 16, 2011)

Banned cus 10001010100101000011010111101010101000101010111111101010101010101010010101001


----------



## Paarish (Jul 16, 2011)

banned cos im tired


----------



## Tapia Would (Jul 16, 2011)

^^Banned cause your tired?^^


----------



## Narayan (Jul 16, 2011)

banned coz you're new


----------



## Shockwind (Jul 16, 2011)

Banned for not being new. ¬_¬


----------



## Paarish (Jul 16, 2011)

banned cos i could say the same to you


----------



## Shockwind (Jul 16, 2011)

Banned cuz you're the second person that I banned today.


----------



## Narayan (Jul 16, 2011)

banned coz i never saw a pokemon like you.


----------



## Holified 2x (Jul 16, 2011)

banned cus pie


----------



## Shockwind (Jul 16, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## Holified 2x (Jul 16, 2011)

Banned cus FiReFoX_7 doesn't have a burning flame


----------



## Narayan (Jul 16, 2011)

banned coz i have flames.


----------



## Holified 2x (Jul 16, 2011)

banned cus light a candle


----------



## Narayan (Jul 16, 2011)

banned coz why light a candle?


----------



## Shockwind (Jul 16, 2011)

Banned cuz maybe he's a coward.


----------



## Holified 2x (Jul 16, 2011)

banned cus FiReFoX_7 needs a candle to see in the dark


----------



## Shockwind (Jul 16, 2011)

Banned cuz I don't need one. I'm half of Reshiram and Zekrom.


----------



## Narayan (Jul 16, 2011)

banned coz you're a hacked pokemon


----------



## Shockwind (Jul 16, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## Holified 2x (Jul 16, 2011)

Everybody knows Kyuremu can defeat an half  Reshiram and half Zekrom  pokemon


----------



## Shockwind (Jul 16, 2011)

Banned for typing an improper grammar.


----------



## Holified 2x (Jul 16, 2011)

banned cus u notice


----------



## Shockwind (Jul 16, 2011)

Banned cuz I have a keen eye.


----------



## Holified 2x (Jul 16, 2011)

banned i have an eagle eye


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 16, 2011)

Banned cuz no one will ever catch me!


----------



## Holified 2x (Jul 16, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Banned cuz no one will ever catch me!


Banned cus Kyuremu use Ice Beam ''Super Effective Against Hydreigon'' Go poke ball !!!!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 16, 2011)

Banned cuz Hydreigon used Shadow Force! The pokeball missed!


----------



## Holified 2x (Jul 16, 2011)

Hydreigon said:
			
		

> Banned cuz Hydreigon used Shadow Force! The pokeball missed!


Banned Umm eh ah challenge i see Kyuremu use fly ........ ''ACE Trainer Holified 2x waits for Hydreigon to make his move''


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 16, 2011)

Banned cuz..


Spoiler



Hydreigon used Teleport!


----------



## Holified 2x (Jul 16, 2011)

Banned cuz


Spoiler



Kyuremu quick claw lets it attack first  Kyuremu uses Mean Eye no escaping this time


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 16, 2011)

Banned cuz Hydreigon pulls out an anti-materiel rifle! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Hydreigon used suppressive fire!
Hydreigon missed, then missed again!
Hydreigon got pissed and used Rage!
Hydreigon used Rage quit!


----------



## Narayan (Jul 16, 2011)

banned coz Narayan hits the power button


----------



## Holified 2x (Jul 16, 2011)

Banned Kyuremu Special ability levitation & Holified blocks Narayans Finger just in time


----------



## Narayan (Jul 16, 2011)

banned coz i have 9 other fingers


----------



## Holified 2x (Jul 16, 2011)

Banned used duck tape


----------



## Narayan (Jul 16, 2011)

banned because i already pressed the button


----------



## Holified 2x (Jul 16, 2011)

Banned I already saved the game


----------



## Narayan (Jul 16, 2011)

banned! save file corrupted!


----------



## Holified 2x (Jul 16, 2011)

Banned backup on save slot 2


----------



## Narayan (Jul 16, 2011)

ds broken. banned


----------



## Holified 2x (Jul 16, 2011)

Save files transferred from SD card over to Netbook then place in No$GBA Battery folder still load Banned !


----------



## Narayan (Jul 16, 2011)

i give up. banned.


----------



## Holified 2x (Jul 16, 2011)

Banned anymore challengers


----------



## Shockwind (Jul 16, 2011)

Banned cuz this is boring. -_-


----------



## YetoJesse (Jul 16, 2011)

banned cuz YOU are boring

P.S. Holified, massive EMP blast + virus (cuz I know you use windows) whip out everything you have, even backups, after that, your house burns down and you, only you, fall safely in the basement with only one way out and no.. time... to save..... anything o.o...


----------



## Shockwind (Jul 16, 2011)

Banned cuz who are you, anyway?


----------



## Narayan (Jul 16, 2011)

banned coz he's.... he's.... i forgot.


----------



## wasim (Jul 16, 2011)

banned cuz you forgot him !


----------



## Shockwind (Jul 16, 2011)

Banned cuz I made my siggy blink!


----------



## Holified 2x (Jul 16, 2011)

YetoJesse said:
			
		

> banned cuz YOU are boring
> 
> P.S. Holified, massive EMP blast + virus (cuz I know you use windows) whip out everything you have, even backups, after that, your house burns down and you, only you, fall safely in the basement with only one way out and no.. time... to save..... anything o.o...
> Banned cus I also back everything up on a old Windows ME in my closet so data saved
> ...


Banned cus can u make mine too ?


----------



## Paarish (Jul 16, 2011)

banned cos im back for a bit and thank you narayan for doing what i pm'd you to do.


----------



## Holified 2x (Jul 16, 2011)

30084pm said:
			
		

> banned cos im back for a bit and thank you narayan for doing what i pm'd you to do.


Banned :yay30084pm:


----------



## Paarish (Jul 16, 2011)

banned cos wedding is over... time for the reception


----------



## Narayan (Jul 16, 2011)

banned coz welcome back.


----------



## Paarish (Jul 16, 2011)

banned cos ill be off again soon in ~30mins so


----------



## Narayan (Jul 16, 2011)

banned coz come to irc quick. i have questions about pops


----------



## Holified 2x (Jul 16, 2011)

Banned cus 30084pm & Narayan Avatars are to identical


----------



## Paarish (Jul 16, 2011)

quickly narayan!


----------



## YetoJesse (Jul 16, 2011)

banned cuz, where is the third one? O.o..


----------



## pistone (Jul 16, 2011)

banned coz of the 4 one !


----------



## Holified 2x (Jul 16, 2011)

Banned cus Master00d ain't there a Patrick Yu-Gi-Oh card ?


----------



## pistone (Jul 17, 2011)

banned coz.........i dont know ,do you want one ?


----------



## Holified 2x (Jul 17, 2011)

Banned Yea


----------



## pistone (Jul 17, 2011)

banned coz you have to
1.find a patrick picture 
2.Go Here
3.take a snapshot of the card
4.open it with paint and resize it at 100 X 148 pixels 
and thats all


----------



## Holified 2x (Jul 17, 2011)

master00d said:
			
		

> banned coz you have to
> 1.find a patrick picture
> 2.Go Here
> 3.take a snapshot of the card
> ...


U should make it


----------



## pistone (Jul 17, 2011)

banned coz .......its something personals, also the comment of the card .......its something that no one should know


----------



## Holified 2x (Jul 17, 2011)

Banned AN


----------



## pistone (Jul 17, 2011)

Holified 2x said:
			
		

> Banned AN


banned co ......what?


----------



## Holified 2x (Jul 17, 2011)

Banned im hungry


----------



## pistone (Jul 17, 2011)

banned coz you are not alone .......im hungry too !


----------



## lemmymet (Jul 17, 2011)

Banned because i doubled my warn level


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jul 17, 2011)

Banned because *I* doubled your warn level.






There's a difference.


----------



## pistone (Jul 17, 2011)

banned coz ....... lol .........you kinda espect that, didnt you !
also .........how the hell is possible that when you ask a mod for some fix on your post ........no one gonna help you?..........but when you troll ........be shore to have some veseline with you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




?


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 17, 2011)

Banned because it's a Jersey thing!


----------



## Holified 2x (Jul 17, 2011)

Banned cus jersey shore


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 17, 2011)

Banned because that should kills me a little more on the inside


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 17, 2011)

Banned cuz I haven't done so in the past twelve hours


----------



## Holified 2x (Jul 17, 2011)

Banned cus Hydreigon's need 12 hour breaks between banning .


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 17, 2011)

Banned cuz you still haven't caught me yet! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler



No one ever will. I am ninja Hydreigon


----------



## Holified 2x (Jul 17, 2011)

Round 2 : BANNED  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Go Glaceon use Blizzard !


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 17, 2011)

Banned cuz Hydreigon evaded the attack!
Hydreigon is watching carefully!


----------



## Holified 2x (Jul 17, 2011)

Banned ummm return Go Darkrai use Hypnosis !


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 17, 2011)

Banned cuz Hydreigon ate its Chesto berry!
Hydreigon is watching carefully!


----------



## Narayan (Jul 17, 2011)

banned coz all these tak about pokemon, makes me want to play it again... but i have to finish p3p first.


----------



## Holified 2x (Jul 17, 2011)

Banned for safety Darkrai use Mean Look hehe no escaping this time


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 17, 2011)

Banned cuz Hydreigon entered another dimension.


----------



## Holified 2x (Jul 17, 2011)

Banned return Go Giratina ! follow Hydreigon into that dimension.


----------



## Shockwind (Jul 17, 2011)

Holified 2x said:
			
		

> FiReFoX_7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Banned cuz... I dunno.


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 17, 2011)

Banned cuz Hydreigon threw a Poke doll. Hydreigon escaped using its Smoke Ball! 







'd


----------



## Holified 2x (Jul 17, 2011)

FiReFoX_7 said:
			
		

> Holified 2x said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Banned cus sadface


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 17, 2011)

Banned cuz y u sad?


----------



## Holified 2x (Jul 17, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Banned cuz Hydreigon threw a Poke doll. Hydreigon escaped using its Smoke Ball!


Banned cus Giratina uses hyper beam destory the poke doll Giratina is Ghost/Dragon so Giratina Ability levitate lets it float above the smoke suddenly Giratina spots Hydreigon Pokemon Emerald of Dreams Champion Holified 2x uses X speed on Giratina now Giratina uses Assist Giratina uses hypnosis


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 17, 2011)

Banned cuz Hydreigon shouts an incantation! Arceus, Palkia, and Dialga are summoned!


----------



## Holified 2x (Jul 17, 2011)

Hydreigon said:
			
		

> Banned cuz Hydreigon shouts an incantation! Arceus, Palkia, and Dialga are summoned!


Banned u ass hole ! Giratina returns Go ! Charizard, Kindra & Electivire 
Charizard use flame thrower on Arceus
Kindra uses Hydro Pump on Palkia 
Electivire uses Thunder on Dialga


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 17, 2011)

Banned cuz Hydreigon escaped, as no one attacked him...


----------



## Holified 2x (Jul 17, 2011)

Banned no no no remember I used mean look like 5 turns ago


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 17, 2011)

Banned cuz...uhh... Hydreigon vanished!


----------



## Holified 2x (Jul 17, 2011)

Banned Holified threw out Vicitini , Vicitini then uses attract Hydreigon revealed it's self


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 17, 2011)

Banned cuz Hydreigon snapped out of infatuation.


Spoiler



Hydreigon pulls out an anti-materiel rifle a second time!
Hydreigon (attempts) to use suppressive fire!
Hydreigon missed, missed, and missed again!
Hydreigon got extremely pissed and used Rage!
All stats are permanently boosted to 999!
Ability changed to "Wonder Guard"
Hydreigon prepares to attack!


----------



## Holified 2x (Jul 17, 2011)

Banned cus Holified threw out Gengar & Electrode 
Gengar used mudslap Hydreigon	accuracy fell greatly 
Electrode builds up energy 
your turn


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 17, 2011)

Banned cuz Hydreigon's illusion vanished! Hydreigon was actually a Magikarp! (a kick-ass one)


----------



## Holified 2x (Jul 17, 2011)

banned use net ball


----------



## Shockwind (Jul 17, 2011)

Holified 2x said:
			
		

> FiReFoX_7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Banned cuz is it your ava or sig that needs blink animation?


----------



## Holified 2x (Jul 17, 2011)

sig it has a small eye


----------



## Shockwind (Jul 17, 2011)

Banned cuz can you give me the original pic? I'll remake it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: NVM. I got the pic.


----------



## Wizerzak (Jul 17, 2011)

Banned for discussing serious stuff in EoF


----------



## Narayan (Jul 17, 2011)

banned because you're above my post.


----------



## Shockwind (Jul 17, 2011)

Banned cuz my post's below your post.


----------



## Paarish (Jul 17, 2011)

banned cos hello everyone!


----------



## Shockwind (Jul 17, 2011)

Banned cuz hai.


----------



## Narayan (Jul 17, 2011)

banned coz i'm... hehe


----------



## Paarish (Jul 17, 2011)

banned cos you're "hehe"

what does that even mean?


----------



## Narayan (Jul 17, 2011)

banned coz hehe you don't get it degeso.


----------



## pistone (Jul 17, 2011)

baned coz......your avatar is the same as 30084pm ?


----------



## Paarish (Jul 17, 2011)

banned cos no we don't


----------



## Narayan (Jul 17, 2011)

30084pm said:
			
		

> banned cos no _it isn't_orQUOTE(30084pm @ Jul 17 2011, 06:51 PM) banned cos no we don't _have the same ava_


banned coz fixed.


----------



## Paarish (Jul 17, 2011)

banned cos thank you


----------



## Narayan (Jul 17, 2011)

banned coz you're welcome.


----------



## Paarish (Jul 17, 2011)

banned cos no im not

so much Kanonno on this page


----------



## Narayan (Jul 17, 2011)

banned coz frozen's still not back?


----------



## Paarish (Jul 17, 2011)

this is the 3rd day so he'll be online on Monday


----------



## Narayan (Jul 17, 2011)

banned because hehe, i was kinda impatient so i also pm him. he said in about 6 hours...


----------



## Paarish (Jul 17, 2011)

in 6 hours time... i shall make THE thread


----------



## Holified 2x (Jul 17, 2011)

FiReFoX_7 said:
			
		

> Banned cuz can you give me the original pic? I'll remake it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Banned yay


----------



## Shockwind (Jul 17, 2011)

Banned cuz I'll PM you for it.


----------



## pistone (Jul 17, 2011)

banned coz of your signature


----------



## Shockwind (Jul 17, 2011)

Banned cuz I laughed at your new sig.


----------



## Narayan (Jul 17, 2011)

banned coz of the cute piggy!!!


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 17, 2011)

You are banned for being too slow!


----------



## pistone (Jul 17, 2011)

banned coz..........thnx you @FiReFoX_7
and so you @Narayan 
i love my new piggy ,im gonna raise it with food and love 
and then ..............im gonna eat him


----------



## Narayan (Jul 17, 2011)

banned because this game is so tiring if you have to play it in two different forums.

and don't you dare eat that piggy


----------



## pistone (Jul 17, 2011)

banned coz ......in 2 different forums?

take one down .........the other !
if you want to see that piggy alive


----------



## Narayan (Jul 17, 2011)

banned coz take what down?


----------



## Paarish (Jul 17, 2011)

banned cos i might start playing on THAT forum (can't say for obvious reasons)
and thank you narayan for you-know-what


----------



## pistone (Jul 17, 2011)

banned coz iv searched google for 
THAT forum
but i find nothing


----------



## Narayan (Jul 17, 2011)

banned coz psp


----------



## pistone (Jul 17, 2011)

banned coz


----------



## Paarish (Jul 17, 2011)

banned cos its easy. Think about it. A site that can't be discussed here that's related to PSPs.


----------



## pistone (Jul 17, 2011)

banned coz i dont know ....but.....make me proud out there


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 17, 2011)

Banned cuz im back


----------



## Narayan (Jul 17, 2011)

banned coz welcome back


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 17, 2011)

Banned cuz its awesome to be back


----------



## Narayan (Jul 17, 2011)

banned coz yeah, but 30084pm isn't here right now...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 17, 2011)

Banned cuz then I guess I'll just wait for him to come back or something...


----------



## machomuu (Jul 17, 2011)

Banned becuase I have no idea what your avatar and sig are from.


----------



## Narayan (Jul 17, 2011)

banned coz it's different kanonnos from tales of the world radiant mythology 1,2 and 3. not sure which is the ava though.


----------



## Holified 2x (Jul 17, 2011)

banned time to google that


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 17, 2011)

Banned cuz 
30084's avatar is tales of the world radient mythology 1's kanono
Mine is the second game's 
And nara-kun's is the third game's


----------



## Holified 2x (Jul 17, 2011)

Banned I googled it anyway 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 & found the rom


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 17, 2011)

Banned cuz  m'kay


----------



## Narayan (Jul 17, 2011)

banned coz i'm getting hungry...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 17, 2011)

Banned cuz so am I... :/


----------



## pistone (Jul 17, 2011)

banned coz ...... welcome back ,also ........im hungry to ...........and im going to fix that


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 17, 2011)

Banned cuz... your piggy is starting to look tasty...


----------



## Paarish (Jul 17, 2011)

banned cos look whos back


----------



## pistone (Jul 17, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> Banned cuz... your piggy is starting to look tasty...


banned coz you aint gonna eat my piggy ..........its still young ..........just wait to become fat


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 17, 2011)

Banned because I will make a replica of it and eat it, you can have the original...



			
				30084pm said:
			
		

> banned cos look whos back


YAY


----------



## Narayan (Jul 17, 2011)

banned coz don't eat piggy.


----------



## Paarish (Jul 17, 2011)

banned cos three Kanonnos, reunited 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@Narayan your sig is messed up


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 17, 2011)

Banned cuz now with slight variences to sigs


----------



## pistone (Jul 17, 2011)

banned coz ..........i promise i wont eat the piggy   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler



of @frozen.........just mine


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 17, 2011)

Banned becuase now i need to make another replica >_


----------



## Narayan (Jul 17, 2011)

@30084pm what do you mean?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 17, 2011)

edit: i think im seeing things


----------



## lemmymet (Jul 17, 2011)

Banned because being off-topic


----------



## Paarish (Jul 17, 2011)

it's gone now; the line and that upsetting statement


----------



## Narayan (Jul 17, 2011)

@you two, banned because i fixed it now. it was just something temporary.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 17, 2011)

dennab


----------



## Narayan (Jul 17, 2011)

banned because i suppose you didn't see my last blog?


----------



## Paarish (Jul 17, 2011)

bnaned

and IRC NOW!!! I want to speak to you...


----------



## pistone (Jul 17, 2011)

banned coz maybe @30084pm was referring to the **anime**  **manga** on your sig ?


----------



## Tapia Would (Jul 17, 2011)

banned cos theres to many spammers on ssf4


----------



## Narayan (Jul 17, 2011)

@30084pm banned and sorry i can't i'm going to sleep. 

@master00d banned coz that's not it.


----------



## Paarish (Jul 17, 2011)

this conversation is to be continued 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Spoiler


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 17, 2011)

Banned cuz >_


----------



## Paarish (Jul 17, 2011)

banned cos dw, i didn't forget about you


----------



## Tapia Would (Jul 17, 2011)

banned because both your avatars look alike o.o


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 17, 2011)

Banned because my avatar looks nothing alike...

I have a mustache!!!


----------



## Tapia Would (Jul 17, 2011)

banned cos i think your right


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 17, 2011)

Banned because the monocle makes me seem pompous...


----------



## machomuu (Jul 17, 2011)

Banned cuz it's true


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 17, 2011)

C'est vrai.

Banned cuz the next person is going to ban me


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 17, 2011)

wrong


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 17, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## Holified 2x (Jul 17, 2011)

banned Cus I'm using my mobile


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 18, 2011)

Banned cuz all my mobile can do is call people >_<
And play tetris


----------



## machomuu (Jul 18, 2011)

Banned cuz your mobile can't play Phoenix Wright.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 18, 2011)

Banned cuz at least my 3DS can >_


----------



## machomuu (Jul 18, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> Banned cuz at least my 3DS can >_


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 18, 2011)

Banned cuz its meant to played on a GBA...


----------



## machomuu (Jul 18, 2011)

Banned cuz I knew you were going to say that.  That's Gyakuten Saiban town!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 18, 2011)

Banned cuz i can never remember the english name anyway >_


----------



## Paarish (Jul 18, 2011)

banned cos OBJECTION!


----------



## Narayan (Jul 18, 2011)

banned coz i'm bored.


----------



## Paarish (Jul 18, 2011)

banned cos come on irc. you shan't be bored anymore


----------



## Narayan (Jul 18, 2011)

banned coz no time for irc... and i mean bored that i don't like much what i'm doing.


----------



## Paarish (Jul 18, 2011)

banned cos are u referring to that IT work mentioned in your blog?


----------



## Narayan (Jul 18, 2011)

banned coz... maybe...


----------



## Paarish (Jul 18, 2011)

banned cos procrastination ftw!


----------



## Narayan (Jul 18, 2011)

banned coz that's a bit confusing...


----------



## Paarish (Jul 18, 2011)

pro·cras·ti·nate   
1.
to defer action; delay: to procrastinate until an opportunity is lost.
2.
to put off till another day or time; defer; delay.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 18, 2011)

Banned for posting a definition  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler


----------



## Shockwind (Jul 18, 2011)

Banned cuz "The Trio" is now complete.


----------



## Paarish (Jul 18, 2011)

banned cos we still need a Lazaris >


----------



## Narayan (Jul 18, 2011)

banned coz who is lazaris?


----------



## Paarish (Jul 18, 2011)

banned cos she's main bad guy from your Kanonno's game


----------



## Shockwind (Jul 18, 2011)

Banned cuz I'm the only one different in this page. :/


----------



## Paarish (Jul 18, 2011)

banned cos maybe you should be Lazaris


----------



## Narayan (Jul 18, 2011)

banned coz yeah. that would make us a foursome.


----------



## Shockwind (Jul 18, 2011)

Banned cuz I don't wanna be Lazaris. Ask someone.


----------



## Narayan (Jul 18, 2011)

banned co why not? it'll be awesome.


----------



## Paarish (Jul 18, 2011)

banned cos i can't find the hi ougi cut-in for lazaris


----------



## Narayan (Jul 18, 2011)

banned coz keep looking.


----------



## Shockwind (Jul 18, 2011)

Banned cuz I'm outta here.


----------



## Paarish (Jul 18, 2011)

banned cos bye bye


----------



## Narayan (Jul 18, 2011)

banned coz did you find any?


----------



## Paarish (Jul 18, 2011)

banned cos i didn't
might just take a screenshot of it in-game, but then it'd be LQ


----------



## Narayan (Jul 18, 2011)

banned coz search more. sorry i cba to search.


----------



## Paarish (Jul 18, 2011)

banned cos neither am i.
im playing FFV


----------



## Narayan (Jul 18, 2011)

banned coz okay, is it fun?


----------



## Paarish (Jul 18, 2011)

banned cos yes it is.

unlocked the Beastmaster and just got the fire ship.


----------



## Narayan (Jul 18, 2011)

banned cos is it the same as ffa v advance?


----------



## wasim (Jul 18, 2011)

Banned cuz this post is there in Facebook


----------



## Paarish (Jul 18, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> banned cos is it the same as ffa v advance?


banned cos it IS FFV advance.


----------



## Narayan (Jul 18, 2011)

banned coz sorry, it was a typo. so is it the same as ffv?


----------



## Paarish (Jul 18, 2011)

banned cos it's the same as the original albeit with new jobs, bosses and a secret dungeon, i believe


----------



## Narayan (Jul 18, 2011)

banned coz should i play it?


----------



## Paarish (Jul 18, 2011)

banned cos yes you should. then play FFIV Complete Collection on PSP


----------



## wasim (Jul 18, 2011)

banned cuz you too are really fast  !!


----------



## Narayan (Jul 18, 2011)

@30084pm banned coz i have doubts on ffiv complete collection 
@wasim nope, you're just slow.


----------



## Paarish (Jul 18, 2011)

banned cos don't
it's good.
two games in one, with improved sprites.


----------



## Narayan (Jul 18, 2011)

banned coz don't? play?


----------



## Paarish (Jul 18, 2011)

i mean don't have doubts on the game. you should play it.


----------



## Narayan (Jul 18, 2011)

banned coz i really like good graphics....


----------



## Paarish (Jul 18, 2011)

banned cos the graphics are dated but it shouldn't stop you.


----------



## Narayan (Jul 18, 2011)

banned coz.... graphics really matter to me.


----------



## Paarish (Jul 18, 2011)

banned cos that's just silly. seriously, play it when you get the chance


----------



## Narayan (Jul 18, 2011)

banned coz okay, but i can use the excuse that i don't have a chance.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jul 18, 2011)

banned because im a Horcrux


----------



## Paarish (Jul 18, 2011)

banned because that was disgusting



Spoiler


----------



## Narayan (Jul 18, 2011)

banned because two people ruined this page.


----------



## Paarish (Jul 18, 2011)

banned because i blame today's society


----------



## Shockwind (Jul 18, 2011)

Banned cuz I'm back and will be gone again!


----------



## chris888222 (Jul 18, 2011)

Banned because I'm already disappearing


----------



## Shockwind (Jul 18, 2011)

Banned cuz I'm gone.


----------



## wasim (Jul 18, 2011)

banned cuz am back


----------



## Shockwind (Jul 18, 2011)

Banned cuz I'm nearing 1100 posts.


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Jul 18, 2011)

Banned because I don't know how you got that Power thing


----------



## Shockwind (Jul 18, 2011)

Banned cuz what "power thing"?


----------



## Maid-chan (Jul 18, 2011)

Banned because twin sig


----------



## Shockwind (Jul 18, 2011)

Banned cuz you're being active in EoF now, food.


----------



## Maid-chan (Jul 18, 2011)

Banned because EoF is my relaxing time


----------



## Shockwind (Jul 18, 2011)

Banned cuz I think you're delicious, food.


----------



## Maid-chan (Jul 18, 2011)

Banned because


Spoiler



EAT ME, YOU FOOD EATER!!


----------



## Shockwind (Jul 18, 2011)

*eats FP* Banned cuz bye. I gotta go to sleep naw.


----------



## Maid-chan (Jul 18, 2011)

Banned because have a sweet dream, foot eater


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 18, 2011)

Banned for dreams about sweets!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 18, 2011)

Banned because my sleeping patterns dont make sense anymore >_


----------



## Narayan (Jul 18, 2011)

banned coz i am back.


----------



## Paarish (Jul 18, 2011)

banned cos no one cares


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 18, 2011)

Banned cuz your back


----------



## Narayan (Jul 18, 2011)

banned cos hello


----------



## Narayan (Jul 18, 2011)

banned coz i'm a bit hungry...


----------



## Paarish (Jul 18, 2011)

why are you banning yourself?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 18, 2011)

I ban myself for great justice
MOVE ZIG!!!


----------



## Narayan (Jul 18, 2011)

@30084pm fffuuuu i did not notice that....


----------



## Paarish (Jul 18, 2011)

banned because i made that post when i signed into your account


----------



## Narayan (Jul 18, 2011)

banned coz you're probably abusing it...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 18, 2011)

Banned because I feel left out... and I kinda feel glad about it...


----------



## Narayan (Jul 18, 2011)

banned because why?


----------



## Paarish (Jul 18, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> banned coz you're probably abusing it...
> banned cos yes i am
> 
> 
> ...


do you wanna give me your GBAtemp password as well?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 18, 2011)

30084pm said:
			
		

> FrozenIndignation said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Banned cuz nope.avi... thats why im kinda glad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




d


----------



## Narayan (Jul 18, 2011)

banned coz i know your password. 

when you type it, its ***...


----------



## Paarish (Jul 18, 2011)

banned cos that doesn't work


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 18, 2011)

Banned because my password is "immahr1d1nm4heyeskah"





Edit: 



Spoiler


----------



## Narayan (Jul 18, 2011)

banned coz cute pic


----------



## machomuu (Jul 18, 2011)

Banned cuz mine's cooler.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 18, 2011)

Banned cuz your just jealous  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit: 


Spoiler


----------



## Narayan (Jul 18, 2011)

banned coz better pic. yay


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 18, 2011)

Banned coz now i feel like playing blazblue >_


----------



## Paarish (Jul 18, 2011)

banned cos what's all this then!?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 18, 2011)

Banned because I still need to finish tales of the world radiant mythology 3 >_>;


----------



## Holified 2x (Jul 18, 2011)

banned just Cus it an option


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 18, 2011)

Banned cuz losing me is not an option


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 18, 2011)

Ninja'd
Banned for being a ninja


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 18, 2011)

Banned because i cant


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 18, 2011)

Banned cuz ;~;


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 18, 2011)

Banned cos *ponyimage*


Spoiler



would probly get me suspended again


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 18, 2011)

Banned cuz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Spoiler



That might also get cute kitties banned from EOF


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 18, 2011)

Banned cuz people who get rid of cute kitties have no soul


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 18, 2011)

Banned cuz p1ngy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 18, 2011)

Banned because p1ngy is so evil, he once beat up chuck norris


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 18, 2011)

Banned cuz I heard he even took that opportunity to piss on him.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 18, 2011)

Banned cuz i herd he hated horses so much, he uppercutted one to make a giraffe  and then managed to put the blame on chuck norris.


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 18, 2011)

Banned cuz I herd he doesn't liek mudkipz..


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 18, 2011)

Banned cuz I hear he's a pretty cool mod, he bans ponies and doesn't afraid of NOTHING


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 18, 2011)

Banned cuz I heard from rauly that he is so evil, he drives members to suicide.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 18, 2011)

Banned cuz I heard from evil that he is so rauly, he drives suicide to members.


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 18, 2011)

Banned cuz..

There lived a certain man in Russia long ago
He was big and strong, in his eyes a flaming glow
Most people looked at him with terror and with fear
But to Moscow chicks he was such a lovely dear
He could preach the bible like a preacher
Full of ecstasy and fire
But he also was the kind of teacher
Women would desire


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 18, 2011)

Banned because I must be going
I cannot stay, i came to say i must be going.
I'm glad i came but just the same i must be going.
LA LA


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 18, 2011)

Banned cuz

RA RA RASPUTIN
Lover of the Russian queen
There was a cat that really was gone
RA RA RASPUTIN
Russia's greatest love machine
It was a shame how he carried on..


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 18, 2011)

Banned cuz

IN THE DARK OF THE NIGHT, EVIL WILL FIND YOU!!!


----------



## machomuu (Jul 18, 2011)

Banned cuz I can see in the dark


----------



## pistone (Jul 18, 2011)

banned coz im the light.......... i never saw the dark


----------



## machomuu (Jul 18, 2011)

Banned cuz I'm Light and your name's going straight into the Death Note.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 18, 2011)

Banned cuz where there is light... there is... DARKNESS!!!


----------



## pistone (Jul 18, 2011)

banned coz i lied ,im not light, im Ryuk


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 18, 2011)

Banned cuz im vyse >_>; well thats a lie... but id like to be a blue rouge >_


----------



## machomuu (Jul 18, 2011)

Banned cuz I lied, I'm not Light, I'm Godot


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 18, 2011)

Banned because i stole your coffee


----------



## pistone (Jul 18, 2011)

banned coz ........someone writed caffe ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



where ?why ?NAO !!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 19, 2011)

banned for muffin flavored coffee


----------



## machomuu (Jul 19, 2011)

Banned for plagirism! That's my coffee blend #4823.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 19, 2011)

Banned because i stole it fair and square!!!


Spoiler



[youtube]http://youtu.be/KV-qS82lXtk[/youtube]


----------



## machomuu (Jul 19, 2011)

Banned cuz I'm a prosecutor...oh wait...
Sued cuz I'm a prosecutor!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 19, 2011)

Banned cuz ya'll never issue me a subpoena NEVER I TELLZ YA!!!


----------



## Tapia Would (Jul 19, 2011)

banned cos its not friday


----------



## Narayan (Jul 19, 2011)

banned coz you should be in the sea.


----------



## Tapia Would (Jul 19, 2011)

Banned cos your Member No.:263,683.. that number is forbidden


----------



## Narayan (Jul 19, 2011)

banned coz why is it forbidden?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 19, 2011)

Banned coz... my member number has 3 6s in it


----------



## Narayan (Jul 19, 2011)

banned coz it doesn't count because there's 8


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 19, 2011)

Banned because its there to hide my evil secret


----------



## Narayan (Jul 19, 2011)

banned because ponies are enough to show your evil secret.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 19, 2011)

Banned cuz... >_


----------



## 1234turtles (Jul 19, 2011)

banned for saying touche


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 19, 2011)

Banned for also saying it


----------



## Narayan (Jul 19, 2011)

banned because i finally did it!


----------



## 1234turtles (Jul 19, 2011)

banned for doing what you said


----------



## Narayan (Jul 19, 2011)

banned because i don't want to.


----------



## 1234turtles (Jul 19, 2011)

banned .....cuz.......ummm...because i can


----------



## Narayan (Jul 19, 2011)

banned because your sig is over the limit.


----------



## 1234turtles (Jul 19, 2011)

banned for pointing it out


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 19, 2011)

Banned for I appear out of no where


----------



## 1234turtles (Jul 19, 2011)

banned for breaking the laws of physics


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 19, 2011)

Banned because "i'm a scientist, i dont believe in anything"


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 19, 2011)

Banned cuz you lie!


----------



## Narayan (Jul 19, 2011)

banned coz noob.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 19, 2011)

Banned for noob saibot


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 19, 2011)

banned, lil n00b


----------



## Narayan (Jul 19, 2011)

banned for cyrax


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 19, 2011)

Banned for zoidberg


----------



## Narayan (Jul 19, 2011)

banned for aki-sora


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 19, 2011)

Banned for yugioh


----------



## Narayan (Jul 19, 2011)

banned for mario


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 19, 2011)

Banned for weegee


----------



## Paarish (Jul 19, 2011)

banned for wario


----------



## Narayan (Jul 19, 2011)

banned for pac-man


----------



## Paarish (Jul 19, 2011)

banned for ms pac-man


----------



## Narayan (Jul 19, 2011)

banned for.... laharl.


----------



## Paarish (Jul 19, 2011)

banned for justin, sue and feena


----------



## Narayan (Jul 19, 2011)

banned coz i don't know who that is so, banned for gm cydie


----------



## Paarish (Jul 19, 2011)

banned cos they're from a PS1 game called Grandia
and GM Cydie is from Rising Force. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Google FTW!


----------



## Narayan (Jul 19, 2011)

banned coz you cheated!!!


----------



## Paarish (Jul 19, 2011)

banned cos i didn't know there were rules


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 19, 2011)

Banned for Mao... err... disgaea 3 mao and tales of rebirth mao


----------



## Narayan (Jul 19, 2011)

banned coz ignorance to the law/rules excuses no one.
banned coz you ninjaed me


----------



## Paarish (Jul 19, 2011)

not gonna ban either of you


----------



## wasim (Jul 19, 2011)

Banned cuz you too are banning each other for a long time !


----------



## Paarish (Jul 19, 2011)

banned for breaking the combo


----------



## Narayan (Jul 19, 2011)

@wasim there are 3 of us. and banned again because you tainted this page.
@above sorry but i have to ban you.


----------



## Paarish (Jul 19, 2011)

banned cos you're a meanie


----------



## wasim (Jul 19, 2011)

banned cuz i broke your combo again


----------



## Narayan (Jul 19, 2011)

banned coz noooO! damn u!


----------



## wasim (Jul 19, 2011)

banned cuz


----------



## Narayan (Jul 19, 2011)

banned coz stop.


----------



## wasim (Jul 19, 2011)

banned cuz ok


----------



## Paarish (Jul 19, 2011)

banned cos you meanie

@Narayan come on "you-know-where"


----------



## Narayan (Jul 19, 2011)

banned coz okay


----------



## wasim (Jul 19, 2011)

banned cuz i stopped !


----------



## Paarish (Jul 19, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> banned coz okay


nvm im gonna go and eat


----------



## Narayan (Jul 19, 2011)

banned coz no really, don't.


----------



## Paarish (Jul 19, 2011)

banned cos the pizza still isn't ready


----------



## Narayan (Jul 19, 2011)

banned coz i hope it's overcooked later.


----------



## Paarish (Jul 19, 2011)

banned cos it was very tasty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




so


----------



## wasim (Jul 19, 2011)

banned cuz you 2 are chatting here !


----------



## Narayan (Jul 19, 2011)

banned coz no, we're banning each other.


----------



## wasim (Jul 19, 2011)

banned cuz it looked like chatting to me !


----------



## Paarish (Jul 19, 2011)

banned cos we chat via IRC. we don't need the forums to chat


----------



## Narayan (Jul 19, 2011)

banned coz right.


----------



## Paarish (Jul 19, 2011)

banned cos left


----------



## Narayan (Jul 19, 2011)

banned coz what?


----------



## Paarish (Jul 19, 2011)

banned cos nothing >_>


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 19, 2011)

Banned for being part of a trio!


----------



## The Pi (Jul 19, 2011)

Banned for reading this piece of text


----------



## ChaosZero816 (Jul 19, 2011)

banned for something.


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 19, 2011)

Banned for "something"


----------



## pistone (Jul 19, 2011)

banned for something 



Spoiler



nothing


----------



## lemmymet (Jul 19, 2011)

私の小さなポニーが許可される必要があるため禁止


Spoiler



いいえ、私はあなたのためにそれを翻訳するつもりはない


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 19, 2011)

Banned cuz wat


----------



## lemmymet (Jul 19, 2011)

あなたが話すことができないので、あなたは禁止されている日本の


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 19, 2011)

Banned cuz ಠ_ಠ


----------



## lemmymet (Jul 19, 2011)

私はあなたが同性愛者であると言うので禁止


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 19, 2011)

Banned cuz (╬ಠ益ಠ)


----------



## lemmymet (Jul 19, 2011)

Verbannen omdat je geen japans verstaat
P.S. Nederlands is een geweldige taal


----------



## machomuu (Jul 19, 2011)

Banned cuz your not speaking American


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 19, 2011)

Banned cuz... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Old Mcp1ngy had a ban, ee-eye-ee-eye-oh!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LeahLuvsYou (Jul 19, 2011)

^banned cause too OU (Sorry if that was said already. HAHA)

and that Bandit Keith drawing had me rofl-ing. xD


----------



## Paarish (Jul 19, 2011)

banned cos you're a girl


----------



## Narayan (Jul 19, 2011)

banned coz you're new to banning business

ninjaed


----------



## Dter ic (Jul 19, 2011)

BANNED .


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 19, 2011)

Banned. That is all.


----------



## Narayan (Jul 19, 2011)

banned because find better reasons. or else this thread will get boring.


----------



## Paarish (Jul 19, 2011)

banned cos no


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 19, 2011)

Banned cuz I shall state the exact opposite: yes.


----------



## Shorkio (Jul 19, 2011)

Banned because not having shiny Lugia in sig.


----------



## pistone (Jul 19, 2011)

banned for the lulz !


----------



## Holified 2x (Jul 19, 2011)

banned cuz luz rhymes


----------



## Shorkio (Jul 19, 2011)

Banned because having rainbow
Banned because having so blueish/greenish avatar


----------



## pistone (Jul 19, 2011)

banned coz you like it ......... just admit it


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 19, 2011)

Banned for trying to make people admit they like something.


----------



## Shorkio (Jul 19, 2011)

Banned because ninjaing


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 19, 2011)

Banned cuz no one likes being banned


----------



## LeahLuvsYou (Jul 19, 2011)

30084pm said:
			
		

> banned cos you're a girl



-.-"""

and banned because I wish I had a mustache and a monocle. Give. Nao.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 19, 2011)

Banned because


----------



## machomuu (Jul 19, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 19, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## pistone (Jul 19, 2011)

banned coz you like mustache and a monocle..........admit it


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 19, 2011)

Banned cuz the mustache makes me look refined and the monocle makes me look pompous...


----------



## pistone (Jul 19, 2011)

banned coz you convinced me ............i  want one mustache and a monocle NAO!


----------



## LeahLuvsYou (Jul 19, 2011)

banned because your sig is insanely cutee


----------



## pistone (Jul 19, 2011)

LeahLuvsYou said:
			
		

> banned because your sig is insanely cutee


banned coz thnx ..............its still young thought .........i have to wait


----------



## machomuu (Jul 19, 2011)

Banned cause your name is in-pronounceable.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 19, 2011)

Banned cuz you remind me of cows :/


----------



## machomuu (Jul 19, 2011)

Banned cuz you're just jealous because I taste good when cooked.


----------



## pistone (Jul 19, 2011)

banned coz my name is ....what?
its pronounced like this 
whats your name ?
my name ?! my name is 
00d ............master00d 
hope this will make it more clear


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 19, 2011)

Banned cuz master double o' d?


----------



## pistone (Jul 19, 2011)

banned coz you didnt go here


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 19, 2011)

Banned cuz or did I?


----------



## pistone (Jul 19, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> Banned cuz or did I?


banned coz  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  iv made a mistake ...........for the first time in my life....... a make a mistake? ..........


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 19, 2011)

False... wait, wrong topic...


----------



## pistone (Jul 19, 2011)

banned coz of the wrong topic and also did you know this?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 19, 2011)

Banned cuz yes... my original avatar was a character from that...
edit:



Spoiler


----------



## pistone (Jul 19, 2011)

banned coz
yeah ............i know 
>.>


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 19, 2011)

Favorite game series 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




; 
The 3ds port is admitedly the only reason i got a 3DS


----------



## pistone (Jul 19, 2011)

banned coz like a say im never wrong
also ......my favorite is golden sun and yu-gi-oh


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 19, 2011)

Banned cuz i likes those too


----------



## pistone (Jul 19, 2011)

banned coz i like the "world ends with you game" but it istn a series  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i like the music and the story ....even thought the fighting was a little difficult :s


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 19, 2011)

Banned cuz I miss that game


----------



## pistone (Jul 19, 2011)

banned coz i also like the layton series ,the last one for the ds,when i was like in the end of the games ,and i didnt utilize a single tip,my save got deleted


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 19, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 19, 2011)

Banned cuz that must have sucked.

Once again, I got 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'd


----------



## pistone (Jul 19, 2011)

banned coz i know it sucks ......also this happened with the first one ...........twice ........


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 19, 2011)

Banned cuz I've had the same happen to me once...when my microSD somehow snapped in half while I inserted it into my DSTWO. 

I lost all of my saves I spent countless hours on.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 19, 2011)

Banned cuz always remember to backup your save files


----------



## pistone (Jul 19, 2011)

banned coz my back up was on the mysteries nr 10


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 19, 2011)

Banned cuz lucky for me, I did backup my saves the week before. So no real loss, except for my 16GB microSD.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 19, 2011)

I always make backups but they always seem to disapear 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... Its like the magnet i keep putting my cards on hates me or something...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 19, 2011)

Banned cuz somehow, my backups always end up in random folders.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 19, 2011)

Hmm I think i need to play something new on my ds


----------



## JoostinOnline (Jul 19, 2011)

Hydreigon said:
			
		

> Banned cuz somehow, my backups always end up in random folders.


Banned because my backups are better than yours.


----------



## pistone (Jul 19, 2011)

banned coz my backups are in my head 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



so they are better than yours


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 19, 2011)

Banned for having better backups...


----------



## pistone (Jul 19, 2011)

banned coz .....its technology ..........like a japan made one


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 19, 2011)

Banned because I like abusing ice car


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 19, 2011)

Banned cuz I need to buy me another microSD. I'm still wondering how mine snapped in half when I was being careful (or "careful" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## pistone (Jul 19, 2011)

banned coz both need to be more careful from now-one


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 19, 2011)

Banned because the topic of backups depresses me >_>;


----------



## pistone (Jul 19, 2011)

banned coz .......look there at that pony !


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 20, 2011)

Banned cuz where?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 20, 2011)

Banned cuz that pony has lost its soul... like me >_


----------



## pistone (Jul 20, 2011)

banned coz .................never mind it was just piggy.............its actually growing up pretty fast


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 20, 2011)

Banned cuz can I pull its tail?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 20, 2011)

Banned because *pulls its tail anyway*

Wait... WHAT HAVE I BECOME?! *sobs*


----------



## pistone (Jul 20, 2011)

banned coz ........leave it alone its still young ....you have to wait to get fat ..........
.>


----------



## machomuu (Jul 20, 2011)

Banned cuz I don't have a am its tail


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 20, 2011)

Banned cuz it's hard to constantly switch between 3 topics


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 20, 2011)

Banned for WHO WANTS SOME FRESH BACON?! GET YOUR BACON HERE!!!


----------



## pistone (Jul 20, 2011)

banned coz .......yeah me to.......and me like it


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 20, 2011)

Was it from that pig? Or a different one? Banned cuz I want some anyway.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 20, 2011)

Banned cuz i love ninja action if you know what i mean 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

















 NO NOT LIKE THAT YOU PERV!!!


----------



## pistone (Jul 20, 2011)

banned cozzzzzzzzzz noooooooooooooooo piggyyyyyyyyy nooooooooooooooo 
what did they do to you


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 20, 2011)

Banned because thats an adult pig skeleton :/


----------



## pistone (Jul 20, 2011)

banned coz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you understood the trick


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 20, 2011)

Banned because what happened to the real piggy!!!

It was cute


----------



## pistone (Jul 20, 2011)

banned coz i lost my piggy .........i cant find the url............it *HALP* !!!


----------



## Shorkio (Jul 20, 2011)

Banned because I found url!


Spoiler



http://www.stirfrycentral.com/line_drawings/theobald_agricultural_zoology/pig_skeleton_small.png





Spoiler


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 20, 2011)

Banned cuz fail


----------



## pistone (Jul 20, 2011)

banned coz thats not funny


Spoiler



it isnt


here is my piggy


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 20, 2011)

Banned cuz the other one was cuter


----------



## pistone (Jul 20, 2011)

banned coz ............................. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i cant find it


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 20, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## pistone (Jul 20, 2011)

banned coz .........oh piggy dear dear piggy i think i lost you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



now grow up strong and fat so we can eat you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




p.s thats what havin tasks on chorme is


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 20, 2011)

YAY PIGGY


----------



## pistone (Jul 20, 2011)

banned coz yah i know .........and your pony name is ?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 20, 2011)

It was originally "rainbow dash" before i killed it and made cupcakes out of it...


----------



## pistone (Jul 20, 2011)

banned coz ..........can i have one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 20, 2011)

Banned cuz of course


----------



## pistone (Jul 20, 2011)

banned coz...........  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 lets party ,i will bring the meat piggy


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 20, 2011)

Yes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 party 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



hehehe HAHAHA MUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA *COUGH* *COUGH* *COUGH* HAHAHA *COUGH* haha... err...


----------



## pistone (Jul 20, 2011)

banned coz same one bring the


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 20, 2011)

Banned cuz i dont drink :/


----------



## machomuu (Jul 20, 2011)

Banned cuz I drink Pepsi, and when I get drunk, things get bad.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 20, 2011)

Banned cuz i hate the taste of alcohol (and water, but that point is moot)


----------



## pistone (Jul 20, 2011)

banned coz seriously you dont drink 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




............. even water ?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 20, 2011)

I drink water, but i hate the taste


----------



## machomuu (Jul 20, 2011)

Banned cuz same


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 20, 2011)

Banned cuz alcohol tastes horrible.


Spoiler



I don't even know how I've tasted alcohol before.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 20, 2011)

Banned cuz medicine?


----------



## pistone (Jul 20, 2011)

banned coz i never tasted it i live only with beer


----------



## machomuu (Jul 20, 2011)

Banned cuz judging from your avatar you probably need it.


----------



## pistone (Jul 20, 2011)

banned coz that avatar made me the man im today ........


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 20, 2011)

Banned cuz your avatar made you a sponge


----------



## machomuu (Jul 20, 2011)

Banned cuz READ THIS!


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 20, 2011)

Banned cuz WHO LIVES IN A PINEAPPLE UNDER THE SEA?


----------



## pistone (Jul 20, 2011)

banned coz yeah.........beer changes a person so fast 
i absorb a lot of beer


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 20, 2011)

Banned cuz the only alcohol ive ever drank is sake >_>; well the only one i could tolerate at least...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 20, 2011)

Banned cuz there was this *one* time I drank a shot of liquor thinking it was my soda. I almost threw up afterwards.


----------



## pistone (Jul 20, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Banned cuz READ THIS!


banned coz you read my diary ,i said not to 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



@frozen i never drink sake ...for now


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 20, 2011)

Banned cuz I read it too.













...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 20, 2011)

Banned cuz this one time, i walked for 5 hours straight carrying about 30 helium balloons in the dead of the night...


----------



## pistone (Jul 20, 2011)

banned coz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 are you serious ???


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 20, 2011)

Banned cuz my thoughts exactly.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 20, 2011)

Banned cuz yes


----------



## pistone (Jul 20, 2011)

banned coz one time i washed with my cloth on and my money in the 8 pm at the sea


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 20, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 20, 2011)

Banned cuz on July 4th this year, someone set off a bottle rocket, and it somehow came through my window that was opened about 4 in.


----------



## pistone (Jul 20, 2011)

banned coz one time i played soccer at 3 am in the street when the others were sleeping


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 20, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Jul 20, 2011)

Banned because


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 20, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## pistone (Jul 20, 2011)

banned coz of being so green ! 
go out and make some smog !


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 20, 2011)

Banned because im not green >_


----------



## pistone (Jul 20, 2011)

banned coz im yellow why do i need to be green ?


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 20, 2011)

Banned cuz I think he was 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'd






'd once again.


----------



## machomuu (Jul 20, 2011)

Banned because I was too.


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 20, 2011)

Banned cuz so was I in that previous ban.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 20, 2011)

Banned for ninjas EVERYWHERE


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Jul 20, 2011)

Banned because these forum games are so overwhelming, a whole page has been taken in about 2 minutes!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 20, 2011)

Banned cuz I keep getting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





'd in this thread and in the other one. >.<






'd again.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 20, 2011)

Banned because AWESOME


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 20, 2011)

Banned cuz right...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 20, 2011)

Banned cuz left


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 20, 2011)

Banned cuz east.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 20, 2011)

Banned cuz west.


----------



## machomuu (Jul 20, 2011)

Banned cuz North Weast.


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 20, 2011)

Banned cuz southweast.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 20, 2011)

Banned cus south south east.


----------



## pistone (Jul 20, 2011)

banned coz up


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 20, 2011)

banned cuz up


----------



## pistone (Jul 20, 2011)

banned coz ctlr-c


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 20, 2011)

Banned cuz Ctrl + f4


----------



## pistone (Jul 20, 2011)

banned coz alt+tab


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 20, 2011)

banned cuz alt + shift + tab


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 20, 2011)

Banned cuz ctrl+alt+del


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 20, 2011)

Banned cuz CTRL + ALT + ESC


----------



## pistone (Jul 20, 2011)

banned coz you dont have the è letter on your keyboard


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jul 20, 2011)

Banned because 
¬.¬


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 20, 2011)

Banned because YAY vulpy


----------



## pistone (Jul 20, 2011)

banned coz vulpes is the only mod who post her .........all the others care too much for the post count


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 20, 2011)

Banned for being a ninja 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(was this my 41st time? I lost track.)


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 20, 2011)

Banned for


----------



## pistone (Jul 20, 2011)

banned coz ......what ...........where ?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jul 20, 2011)

Fun fact: I signed up for GBAtemp just to post in this thread.


Another fun fact: You're all now banned!


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 20, 2011)

Banned cuz I was lurking when you made your intro thread


----------



## pistone (Jul 20, 2011)

banned coz i  knew it
.>


Spoiler



they suspect nothing


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 20, 2011)

Banned cuz you said something?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 20, 2011)

Banned cuz i was lurking this place for long time...


----------



## pistone (Jul 20, 2011)

banned coz i have to lurking on my dreams now im going to sleep 
as good as playing this game gets its like 3:20 am here and i have to sleep at last 2 h 
so night all 
and remember


Spoiler



i forgot .....but you must not


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 20, 2011)

Banned cuz *salutes*


----------



## machomuu (Jul 20, 2011)

Banned cuz THAT PIGS EYES JUST 'SPLODED!


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 20, 2011)

Banned cuz NOOOOOOOOOOO! THE PIGGY!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 20, 2011)

Banned cuz EoF is awesome with ninjas


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 20, 2011)

Banned cuz inb4ninjaban.


----------



## machomuu (Jul 20, 2011)

Banned cuz as long as they're not from Naruto, I agree with you


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 20, 2011)

Banned cuz BELIEVE IT!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 20, 2011)

Banned cuz NEVER!!!


----------



## machomuu (Jul 20, 2011)

Banned cuz *GTFO!* FROZEN!


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 20, 2011)

Again..

BANNED...CUZ...NEVAR!!!!

..oh.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 20, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 20, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 20, 2011)

banned cuz im now on the next page


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 20, 2011)

Banned cuz so am I.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 20, 2011)

Banned cuz LULHAXZ!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 20, 2011)

Banned cuz LOLOMGWTFBBQ!?


----------



## Holified 2x (Jul 20, 2011)

banned.Cus ?


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 20, 2011)

Banned cuz wat?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 20, 2011)

Banned cosec


----------



## machomuu (Jul 20, 2011)

Banned.  Just banned.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 20, 2011)

Banned. Just as planned.


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 20, 2011)

Banned for no reason whatsoever.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 20, 2011)

Banned for heavy weapons guy


----------



## Narayan (Jul 20, 2011)

banned for making the page move very fast


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 20, 2011)

Banned cuz yeah 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ive been busy with this place


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 20, 2011)

Banned cuz it was fun jumping between 3 threads and getting ninja'd a million times


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 20, 2011)

Banned cuz that it was


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 20, 2011)

Banned cuz 





			
				TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Old Mcp1ngy had a ban, ee-eye-ee-eye-oh!


----------



## Narayan (Jul 20, 2011)

banned coz i need to ban more... but it's tiring... feels like a job


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 20, 2011)

Banned cuz my sister's room is infested with bugs and she won't stop screaming. 

Right when I was about to fall asleep too.


----------



## Paarish (Jul 20, 2011)

banned cos ok


----------



## Narayan (Jul 20, 2011)

banned coz i'm happy.


----------



## Paarish (Jul 20, 2011)

banned cos same! im gonna go watch HP7-2 today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



why are you happy?


----------



## Narayan (Jul 20, 2011)

banned coz now i'm not happy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




nothing, i'm just happy.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 20, 2011)

Banned for being happy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Spoiler



Just kidding 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








			
				30084pm said:
			
		

> banned cos same! im gonna go watch HP7-2 today
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Saw it with a friend who likes the series (could never be bothered with it myself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) the only time I found the movie interesting is when I pretended Voldemort was drunk


----------



## pistone (Jul 20, 2011)

Banned coz whatsssss uppppp!


----------



## p1ngpong (Jul 20, 2011)

Better get down to a ban.


----------



## YetoJesse (Jul 20, 2011)

banned for being ably to ban people literaly o.o..


----------



## p1ngpong (Jul 20, 2011)

Banned because I cant ban people.

Just suspend them forever!


----------



## YetoJesse (Jul 20, 2011)

banned for... derp o.o...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 20, 2011)

Banned for herp


----------



## wasim (Jul 20, 2011)

banned for using 2 images in your sig !


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 20, 2011)

Banned coz monkey island


----------



## wasim (Jul 20, 2011)

what cuz ....... which anime is that gal from ?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 20, 2011)

Banned cuz she's from a video game, "tales of the world radiant mythology"


----------



## lemmymet (Jul 20, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## Shockwind (Jul 20, 2011)

Banned cuz are ponies still allowed?


----------



## lemmymet (Jul 20, 2011)

Banned cuz NO


----------



## Narayan (Jul 20, 2011)

banned coz i love Tick Tock.


----------



## Paarish (Jul 20, 2011)

banned cos we all do


----------



## Narayan (Jul 20, 2011)

banned coz tick tock's japanese voice is so cute. i love her more.


----------



## Paarish (Jul 20, 2011)

banned cos same 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





(who's tick tock? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Narayan (Jul 20, 2011)

banned coz http://disgaea.wikia.com/wiki/TickTock


----------



## chris888222 (Jul 20, 2011)

Banned because I didn't know it was disgaea.


----------



## Narayan (Jul 20, 2011)

banned coz i think she/it was only on disgaea infinite.


----------



## Paarish (Jul 20, 2011)

banned cos i do not care for disgaea


----------



## Narayan (Jul 20, 2011)

banned coz i only like the vn. not sure about the other disgaea.


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Jul 20, 2011)

Banned for banning someone in your trio


----------



## AlanJohn (Jul 20, 2011)

Banned for having crap avatar made in GIMP by a fourth grader.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jul 20, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> Banned for having crap avatar made in GIMP by a fourth grader.



Banned for being named John Alan


----------



## Narayan (Jul 20, 2011)

banned for having hp in your sig. 

*sigh* seeing that makes me want to watch it.

EDIT: ninjaed?


----------



## machomuu (Jul 20, 2011)

Banned for liking HP.


----------



## Paarish (Jul 20, 2011)

banned cos i was meant to watch it today but then my cousin fell ill. We'll try again tomorrow.


----------



## Narayan (Jul 20, 2011)

banned because you missed watching it.

*Posts merged*

banned because you missed watching it. 

and i just remembered, i need to look for hanna


----------



## Paarish (Jul 20, 2011)

banned because i might watch that. looks interesting.


----------



## Paarish (Jul 20, 2011)

banned because i might watch that. looks interesting.


----------



## Narayan (Jul 20, 2011)

banned for double post.


----------



## Maninder (Jul 20, 2011)

Banned, because my dad told me!


----------



## Narayan (Jul 20, 2011)

banned for using red ink.


----------



## AlanJohn (Jul 20, 2011)

Banned because when I think about red ink I think about the guidance ink in Okamiden.


----------



## machomuu (Jul 20, 2011)

Banned for Kamina glasses.

THIS IS DRAGON BALL Z TOWN B**CH!


----------



## Narayan (Jul 20, 2011)

banned coz i didn't play okamiden.


----------



## AlanJohn (Jul 20, 2011)

Banned because you must.


----------



## Narayan (Jul 20, 2011)

banned coz i don't have a ds, only psp.


----------



## Paarish (Jul 20, 2011)

banned cos i haven't played it either


----------



## Paarish (Jul 20, 2011)

banned cos i haven't played it either


----------



## Narayan (Jul 20, 2011)

banned for double post.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 20, 2011)

banned for


----------



## lemmymet (Jul 20, 2011)

Banned for


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 20, 2011)

banned for


----------



## pistone (Jul 20, 2011)

banned coz


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 20, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## pistone (Jul 20, 2011)

banned coz of the No.: 266,861


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 20, 2011)

Banned because you registered before me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 unless i can remember my old, old, account... OLD!!!


----------



## pistone (Jul 20, 2011)

banned coz you have been more active than me


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 20, 2011)

Banned because you have more posts outside the EoF


----------



## pistone (Jul 20, 2011)

banned coz i post outside of EOF only when i see someone trolling,picking up on n00bs and when my opinion may count something ..........very rarely


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 20, 2011)

Banned because I dont post outside EoF unless I want to add something... And i can rarely be bothered doing that...


----------



## machomuu (Jul 20, 2011)

Banned cuz you should or you'll overdose on EoF.


----------



## pistone (Jul 20, 2011)

banned coz of this awesome ilusion ,that tolds you if you need glasses for pc!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 20, 2011)

Banned cuz no matter how back i got i still saw marilyn  monroe with a mustache


----------



## pistone (Jul 20, 2011)

banned coz thats strange i only see Einstein,only when im about to completely close my eyes i see Marilyn :S


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 20, 2011)

Banned cuz I'm short sighted :/


----------



## pistone (Jul 20, 2011)

banned coz nooo i dont think soo you are just tired...........you should rest a little if you stay 5h on pc ,also do you have google+? and what do you think about this?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 20, 2011)

Banned coz i am literally short sighted *plays with glasses*

As for that topic, not much to say, its awesome, and it would seems endless sure, however, you would eventually get to the "vanishing point" in terms of your perspective in terms of your sight. Human eyes can only see so many of those... repeatings... if you will


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 20, 2011)

Banned for inception. O.o


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 20, 2011)

Banned cuz paprika is better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Spoiler



It, unlike inception, is not a bland movie with nothing but exposition and plot holes >_< I HATED INCEPTIONS LOGIC BREAKING BULLSHIT, TELL ME SOMETHING WORKS IN ONE WAY AND THEN BREAK ITS PHYSICS A FEW MINUITES LATER... 
And what pisses me off EVEN MORE are the numbskulls who think its an original concept and that its deep or intellectual./rant


----------



## pistone (Jul 20, 2011)

banned coz i hate paprika
for 2 reasons
1.i cant understand very well English !
2.it was very difficult to follow the story and it was complicated !


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 20, 2011)

master00d said:
			
		

> banned coz i hate paprika
> for 2 reasons
> 1.i cant understand very well English !
> 2.it was very difficult to follow the story and it was complicated !


1: fair enough
2: I think 1 would have impacted this

I watched it in japanese


----------



## pistone (Jul 20, 2011)

banned coz ..........you can understand japanese ??!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 20, 2011)

Banned cuz I can understand spoken japanese but i cant read it >_


----------



## pistone (Jul 20, 2011)

banned coz of the awesomeness !!
but do you know that written japanese is very difficult coz of the kanji having like 200+ chars??
and also iv given my answer to that!!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 20, 2011)

Err...


----------



## pistone (Jul 20, 2011)

banned coz .........what?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 21, 2011)

Banned cuz nothing >_>;


----------



## pistone (Jul 21, 2011)

banned coz no really ....what ?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 21, 2011)

Banned cuz your answer to that topic was pretty much what i was trying to say anyway... eh... also about that last part, did you know that even japanese have trouble remembering all kanji?


----------



## pistone (Jul 21, 2011)

banned coz ........yeah but i was firs .........i win 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i know, once a win a bet about this
i bet that japanese people could read fluently a news paper only at the 9 class ,and i win


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 21, 2011)

Banned cuz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I didn't looks at the mirror thread beyond the first page until you posted that >_


----------



## pistone (Jul 21, 2011)

banned coz what do you mean like a tool?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 21, 2011)

Gee, i wonder


----------



## pistone (Jul 21, 2011)

banned coz what?..........you are not completing a comment today


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 21, 2011)

Banned cuz... or am i? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The answer


Spoiler



maybe


A carrot


Spoiler










A fox


Spoiler










A pony


Spoiler


----------



## pistone (Jul 21, 2011)

banned coz let me do this better for you
A carrot


Spoiler











a fox 


Spoiler











a pony


Spoiler


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Jul 21, 2011)

Banned because of spoilers


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 21, 2011)

Banned because mine was better


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Jul 21, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> Banned because mine was better


Banned because that makes no sense


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 21, 2011)

Banned because it makes sense under the pretense that you ninjad me


----------



## pistone (Jul 21, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> Banned because mine was better


banned coz noooooo it wasnt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Spoiler



it wasnt


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 21, 2011)

Banned for incorrect spelling, I doth proclaim myself winner be default.


----------



## pistone (Jul 21, 2011)

banned coz noooooooooo i hate the default rules


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 21, 2011)

Banned because technicalities, loop holes, and by default victories  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 my only friends...



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> my only friends
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pistone (Jul 21, 2011)

banned coz i want them to ,like friend ,present them to me !!
NAO!!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 21, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## machomuu (Jul 21, 2011)

Banned cuz Tales of Innocence is ok-ish.


----------



## pistone (Jul 21, 2011)

banned coz i want them too, at last you have 3 friends


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 21, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Banned cuz Tales of Innocence is ok-ish.
> 
> I somewhat agree
> 
> ...


Banned cuz they dont exist >_


----------



## pistone (Jul 21, 2011)

banned coz .............hey wait a minute i have a friend and you have it too


----------



## Holified 2x (Jul 21, 2011)

banned Cus tales of innocence is boring


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 21, 2011)

Banned cuz i sadly dont disagree with you >_>; it has its boring points... then again, it was not made by tales studio IIRC


----------



## pistone (Jul 21, 2011)

banned coz  the night belong to the sleep !


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 21, 2011)

Banned cuz its morning here >_>;


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 21, 2011)

Banned cuz it's 8:54P.M. here.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 21, 2011)

12:25pm


----------



## Narayan (Jul 21, 2011)

12:56pm.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 21, 2011)

Banned cuz your time is 2 hours behind mine


----------



## Paarish (Jul 21, 2011)

banned cos guten morgen!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 21, 2011)

Banned cuz 
3.14159265358979323846...
This is


Spoiler



Lorelei's fonon frequency


----------



## Narayan (Jul 21, 2011)

banned coz i though that was cake?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 21, 2011)

Banned cuz this must mean


Spoiler



LORELEI IS CAKE


----------



## Narayan (Jul 21, 2011)

banned coz.... i...i didn't know that... what have i been believing all this time!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 21, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> banned coz.... i...i didn't know that... what have i been believing all this time!


Banned coz never mind believing, what... WHAT AM I FIGHTING FOR!?


----------



## Paarish (Jul 21, 2011)

banned cos STOP RUINING TALES OF THE ABYSS FOR HIM!!! (though last one was Megaman and not TotA)


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 21, 2011)

Banned cos i dont think knowing that lorelei is cake would ruin tales of the abyss 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit: Hmm... luke used an item during jade's indignation... I cant remember if that's normal >_>;


----------



## Narayan (Jul 21, 2011)

banned coz he said all that, but i just saw him open his mouth once. it was just like "NOOOOOOOOO"


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 21, 2011)

Banned cuz cow bell >_>;


----------



## Narayan (Jul 21, 2011)

banned coz i didn't get the reference, if there was any.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 21, 2011)

Banned cuz there was no reference as such... maybe...


----------



## Narayan (Jul 21, 2011)

banned coz you're confusing me. probably intentionally.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 21, 2011)

Banned because everyone is part of my xantos gambit


----------



## pistone (Jul 21, 2011)

banned coz..............its launch time !


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 21, 2011)

banned cuz I'm probly gonna go sleep soon


----------



## pistone (Jul 21, 2011)

banned coz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 how much do you sleep in a week?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 21, 2011)

Banned cuz... i dont know... enough?


----------



## pistone (Jul 21, 2011)

banned coz .......define enough


----------



## Narayan (Jul 21, 2011)

banned coz enough= ....


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 21, 2011)

Banned cuz... Well im not dead yet :/


----------



## pistone (Jul 21, 2011)

banned con define enough 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  NAO!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 21, 2011)

Banned cuz i defined it using my ninja powers


----------



## pistone (Jul 21, 2011)

banned coz thats not a answer  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler



how that possible the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 smile didnt work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 21, 2011)

I built up an immunity 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And enough = not dead yet
Since if i did not have enough i would die from sleep deprivation... simple...


----------



## pistone (Jul 21, 2011)

banned coz ..............you dont know it for sore .........one day you will pass your limit and 
fall a sleep for 3 years!!!!


Spoiler



my lifetime dream


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 21, 2011)

Banned because after 3 years I would get really tired of dreaming >_> especially since I have complete control over my dreams... and thats why i dont like dreaming... but i digress...


----------



## pistone (Jul 21, 2011)

banned coz if i had control of dreaming i would never wake up


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 21, 2011)

Banned cuz im content with day dreaming


----------



## pistone (Jul 21, 2011)

banned coz launch time .........see ya later and dont play without me


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 21, 2011)

Banned cuz sleep time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i hope i wont pass out for a week again...


----------



## Narayan (Jul 21, 2011)

banned coz time to eat


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jul 21, 2011)

Reported Thread to be closed

Edit: got banned for this


----------



## Narayan (Jul 21, 2011)

banned coz doing something different


----------



## Paarish (Jul 21, 2011)

banned cos i love steins;gate


----------



## Narayan (Jul 21, 2011)

banned coz now off to nichijou!!


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Jul 21, 2011)

Banned for having a flower in your hair


----------



## Narayan (Jul 21, 2011)

banned because what is that spinning in your sig.


----------



## Paarish (Jul 21, 2011)

banned cos why do you have more medals than me!?


----------



## ChaosZero816 (Jul 21, 2011)

banned cause i have something to do.


----------



## Narayan (Jul 21, 2011)

banned coz what is it?


----------



## ChaosZero816 (Jul 21, 2011)

banned cause its for my webpg class tom.


----------



## pistone (Jul 21, 2011)

banned coz of the ..........what?


----------



## Narayan (Jul 21, 2011)

@chaos banned coz what's pg?


----------



## ChaosZero816 (Jul 21, 2011)

banned cause it means webpage or website design class


----------



## Narayan (Jul 21, 2011)

oh, banned coz why shorten it to webpg, webpage is okay.


----------



## ChaosZero816 (Jul 21, 2011)

banned cause thats the code for the subject and i have gotten used to spelling it like that


----------



## Paarish (Jul 21, 2011)

banned cos i don't think it's funny enough to require the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 emoticon


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Jul 21, 2011)

Banned because that's your opinion


----------



## Narayan (Jul 21, 2011)

banned coz i didn't find it very funny too.


----------



## ChaosZero816 (Jul 21, 2011)

banned cause we all have our opinion.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 21, 2011)

Banned cus no one has opinions...


----------



## Nimbus (Jul 21, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> Banned cus no one has opinions...



Banned because my opinions are fact, which is just an opinion anyway.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 21, 2011)

Banned because facts are just a collective of opinion...


----------



## Nimbus (Jul 21, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> Banned because facts are just a collective of opinion...



Banned because that is just your oppinion, which in turn is fact, but as a result is only an oppinion, but because of that it's fact, but due to circumstances is determined to be oppinion, which is then realized to be fact, which in turn is merely oppinion, which turns out to be just one giant Combustible Lemons!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 21, 2011)

Banned cuz DO YOU KNOW WHO I AM?! I AM THE PONY THATS GOING TO BURN YOUR HOUSE DOWN... WITH THE LEMONS!!!


----------



## Holified 2x (Jul 21, 2011)

banned cus i didn't  read any of ya previous bann's


----------



## Nimbus (Jul 21, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> Banned cuz DO YOU KNOW WHO I AM?! I AM THE PONY THATS GOING TO BURN YOUR HOUSE DOWN... WITH THE LEMONS!!!



Banned because I no longer use Arch Linux.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 21, 2011)

Banned cuz I miss ponies >_


----------



## AlanJohn (Jul 21, 2011)

Banned because Banned because of noep LOLLOOLOOL
SKAJDOFNOWIUNBFOFN-----


PHYSICAL DUMP COMPLETE:
10%
20%
30%
40%
60%
70%
80%
90%
70%
100%

DELETING system64...
0x23691341
0x12634541
0x21365548

Re-directing to dual-boot Hackintosh Linux Ubunto....
Complete!


----------



## Jamstruth (Jul 21, 2011)

Banned for crashing.


----------



## Etheboss (Jul 21, 2011)

You are all BANNED because you seem to have to much free time, probably are bored and didn't know any bettter than to fill this topic with BANNING nonsens..

Topic closed...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 21, 2011)

Banned for thinking you could close this epic topic


----------



## pistone (Jul 21, 2011)

Banned coz of sparta


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 21, 2011)

Banned cuz of MUFFINS


----------



## Paarish (Jul 21, 2011)

banned cos of lemons


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 21, 2011)

Banned cuz lemon was the most annoying character in tales of the abyss


----------



## Holified 2x (Jul 21, 2011)

banned cus games need to stop starting off with tales in there name


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 21, 2011)

Banned cuz tales of monkey island


----------



## 1234turtles (Jul 22, 2011)

banned because i hate monkeys


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 22, 2011)

Banned cuz monkeys taste funny


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 22, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 22, 2011)

Banned cuz... i... wouldn't know... from experience or anything...
>_>
_>






 i miss that monkey


----------



## Narayan (Jul 22, 2011)

banned coz what monkey?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 22, 2011)

Banned cuz i think his name was luffy or something...


----------



## Holified 2x (Jul 22, 2011)

banned cuz every monkey


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 22, 2011)

Banned for monkey D luffy... the straw pirate hat... or something


----------



## Narayan (Jul 22, 2011)

banned coz including....monkey...uhmmm....monkat?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 22, 2011)

Banned cuz... who is monkat? and does he have ponies with kamina glasses?


----------



## Holified 2x (Jul 22, 2011)

banned OMG


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 22, 2011)

Banned cuz, hey, im almost 200 posts away from 30084pm-sama and nara-kun in this topic


----------



## Narayan (Jul 22, 2011)

banned coz that's good. but the top is still far far away.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 22, 2011)

Banned cuz i shall beat even the mods one day!!!


----------



## Holified 2x (Jul 22, 2011)

Banned does black ponies give u bad luck ?


----------



## Narayan (Jul 22, 2011)

banned coz probably not.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 22, 2011)

Banned cuz no... it shows that i am empty inside due to the pony restriction...


----------



## Holified 2x (Jul 22, 2011)

Banned cus for some reason the ponie reminds me of power puff girls


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 22, 2011)

Banned cuz *does mayors voice* the powerpuff girls?


----------



## Narayan (Jul 22, 2011)

banned coz *does miss bellum's voice* yes mr. mayor.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 22, 2011)

Banned cuz


Spoiler



[youtube]http://youtu.be/ywqlYujA0zQ[/youtube]


----------



## Holified 2x (Jul 22, 2011)

Banned what was the boy's version of the power puff girls called again


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 22, 2011)

Banned cus rowdyruff boys?


----------



## Narayan (Jul 22, 2011)

banned coz i don't know them.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 22, 2011)

Banned because they acted as antagonists to the powerpuff girls


----------



## Narayan (Jul 22, 2011)

banned coz... i only care for the powerpuff girls


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 22, 2011)

Banned cuz i only really care for the mayor's shenanigans


----------



## Narayan (Jul 22, 2011)

banned coz the mayor's kinda cute.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 22, 2011)

Banned cuz true


----------



## Narayan (Jul 22, 2011)

banned coz hollified 2x is bellow but is not posting.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 22, 2011)

Banned cuz i think he's stalking us


----------



## Holified 2x (Jul 22, 2011)

Yea lol cant believe u remembered


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 22, 2011)

Banned cuz i cant believe its not butter


----------



## Narayan (Jul 22, 2011)

banned coz what's not butter?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 22, 2011)

Banned cuz Holified 2x


----------



## Narayan (Jul 22, 2011)

banned coz i don't get it...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 22, 2011)

Banned cuz neither do i


----------



## Narayan (Jul 22, 2011)

banned coz this thread now has lot's of kanonnos in it.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 22, 2011)

Banned because this must be kinda painful for others to look at


----------



## Goli (Jul 22, 2011)

Banned because I'm sick of Kanono.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 22, 2011)

Banned cuz :/


----------



## ChaosZero816 (Jul 22, 2011)

banned for justice!!!


----------



## Narayan (Jul 22, 2011)

banned for ban!!!


----------



## Maid-chan (Jul 22, 2011)

Banned for 3 ladies


----------



## wasim (Jul 22, 2011)

banned cuz huh?!


----------



## pistone (Jul 22, 2011)

banned coz eh!


----------



## Narayan (Jul 22, 2011)

banned coz i get to ban piggy again


----------



## ChaosZero816 (Jul 22, 2011)

banned for greater justice!!!


----------



## Narayan (Jul 22, 2011)

banned for injustice!!


----------



## pistone (Jul 22, 2011)

banned coz piggy is growing


----------



## Narayan (Jul 22, 2011)

banned coz no, he's still the same.


----------



## pistone (Jul 22, 2011)

banned coz iv resized the image


----------



## Narayan (Jul 22, 2011)

banned coz that's cheating.


----------



## pistone (Jul 22, 2011)

banned coz nooooooo 
>.>


----------



## Narayan (Jul 22, 2011)

banned coz yeees.


----------



## pistone (Jul 22, 2011)

banned coz hell yeah !


----------



## Narayan (Jul 22, 2011)

banned coz now i'm hungry. i've changed my mind, i wanna eat that piggy.


----------



## ChaosZero816 (Jul 22, 2011)

banned cause im hungry too. i like me some piggy!!


----------



## wasim (Jul 22, 2011)

banned cuz ugh don't eat that pig  !!


----------



## Narayan (Jul 22, 2011)

banned coz it' too late. we're gonna eat it.


----------



## pistone (Jul 22, 2011)

banned coz noooooo you are not gonna eat piggy  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












Spoiler



is still small ,we must wait that it becomes fat


----------



## Narayan (Jul 22, 2011)

banned coz i can't wait.


----------



## pistone (Jul 22, 2011)

banned coz me to


----------



## Narayan (Jul 22, 2011)

banned coz feed it more!!


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 22, 2011)

Banned for any amount of time I haven't been on


----------



## Narayan (Jul 22, 2011)

banned for being busy.


----------



## Paarish (Jul 22, 2011)

not banned


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 22, 2011)

Wubbed


----------



## pistone (Jul 22, 2011)

banned coz you are identical ......all 3 of you


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 22, 2011)

Banned cuz i have a monocle and mustache, and red pupils that cant be seen properly in my avatar but make her less dopey...


----------



## pistone (Jul 22, 2011)

banned coz you only have one red pupil


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 22, 2011)

Banned cuz i was talking about my avatar


----------



## pistone (Jul 22, 2011)

banned coz i was talking about your sig


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 22, 2011)

Banned cuz the red pupils play two different roles between the two 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




In my avatar the make my character look less dopey and in my sig it makes it slightly different from 30084pm-kun's


----------



## pistone (Jul 22, 2011)

banned coz how come that you 3 have the same/different avatar ..........you are school mates ,or just love the same series !


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 22, 2011)

Banned cuz it was really just cuz we all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 each other


----------



## pistone (Jul 22, 2011)

banned coz bigamy is not allowed


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 22, 2011)

Banned cuz
"you cant do that, thats bigamy"
"No, that is big of me"


----------



## pistone (Jul 22, 2011)

banned coz you have wrong..........


Spoiler



**writing down for a near future**


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 22, 2011)

Banned cuz i dont even


----------



## pistone (Jul 22, 2011)

banned coz you dont even...........what...........what 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i want to know !


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 22, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## pistone (Jul 22, 2011)

banned coz.........
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i want to know NAO!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 22, 2011)

Banned cuz there isn't


----------



## pistone (Jul 22, 2011)

banned coz you dont even...........what...........what 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 at last finish one sentence


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 22, 2011)

Banned cuz i probly


----------



## pistone (Jul 22, 2011)

banned coz i dont care any more


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 22, 2011)

Banned cuz neither do i


----------



## pistone (Jul 22, 2011)

banned coz thats not true 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i care .........tell me


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 22, 2011)

Banned cuz what is this i dont even


----------



## pistone (Jul 22, 2011)

banned coz i now know a new meme that i probably wont use


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 22, 2011)

Banned cuz at least you'll recognise it


----------



## pistone (Jul 22, 2011)

banned coz .........like i say +1 on my memory


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 22, 2011)

Banned because i have amnesia


----------



## AlanJohn (Jul 22, 2011)

Banned because I will get banned.


----------



## pistone (Jul 22, 2011)

banned coz i have it too


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 22, 2011)

Banned for pokemon


----------



## pistone (Jul 22, 2011)

banned for digimon


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 22, 2011)

Banned for digivolving


----------



## pistone (Jul 22, 2011)

banned for being in a pokeball !


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 22, 2011)

Banned because this pokeball has internet access


----------



## pistone (Jul 22, 2011)

banned coz my digimon becomes normal after some times the pokemons no


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 22, 2011)

Banned because my pokemon died


----------



## pistone (Jul 22, 2011)

banned coz they cant die only feint


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 22, 2011)

Then why lavender town


----------



## pistone (Jul 22, 2011)

banned cuz ....what  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 22, 2011)




----------



## pistone (Jul 22, 2011)

banned coz .......if you want i can give you a digimon they live longer


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 22, 2011)

Banned cuz i think i'll stick to getting monsters now


----------



## pistone (Jul 22, 2011)

banned coz you should get at last a angry bird ........they can be very useful


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 22, 2011)

Banned because i refuse to have them >_>; i WILL steal their eggs though


----------



## pistone (Jul 22, 2011)

banned coz i love to have them too


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 22, 2011)

If anyone asks, those green pig like creatures there did it


----------



## pistone (Jul 22, 2011)

banned coz yeah 
>.>


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 22, 2011)

Your piggy is innocentz i tellz ya!!!


----------



## pistone (Jul 22, 2011)

banned coz yeah no one gonna touch me piggy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler



until it gets fat


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 22, 2011)

Banned cuz its replica was tasty though


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 22, 2011)

You are banned for refusing to go on stage.


----------



## pistone (Jul 22, 2011)

banned coz you didnt invite me


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 22, 2011)

Banned cuz the stage was staged


----------



## pistone (Jul 22, 2011)

again:
banned coz you didnt invite me


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 22, 2011)

banned cuz the spare invites were made out of cheese...


----------



## pistone (Jul 22, 2011)

oh sh!t
banned coz >.> i ate them i didnt recognize them XD


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 22, 2011)

Banned cuz i dont have any spares


----------



## pistone (Jul 22, 2011)

banned coz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 whyyyyyyyyy im hungry


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 22, 2011)

Banned cuz me too


----------



## pistone (Jul 22, 2011)

banned coz here is 23:50


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 22, 2011)

Banned cuz its 7:54am


----------



## pistone (Jul 22, 2011)

banned coz at last we have 2 h that we play ..... usually in what h do you wake up ?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 22, 2011)

Banned cuz usually? no one knows >_>;

I could be awake at any time...

Or more realisticly, every 4 hours... maybe


----------



## pistone (Jul 22, 2011)

banned coz .......do you work/go school ?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 22, 2011)

Banned cuz maybeh? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit: if you saw it, forget it


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 22, 2011)

Banned for having way too many posts after mine


----------



## pistone (Jul 22, 2011)

banned coz you have to tell me what :
1.procrastinate
2.fml is
and for what field you are at the university


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 22, 2011)

Banned because 
1: pro·cras·ti·nate/pr??krast??n?t/
Verb: Delay or postpone action; put off doing something.

2: F*** my life

who cares


----------



## pistone (Jul 22, 2011)

banned coz what do you mean by who cares?!
i for example i finished the school for economy


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 22, 2011)

Banned cuz economics is a fun subject but not one i care to touch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (i studied it during my spare time...)


----------



## pistone (Jul 22, 2011)

banned coz you are in uni for ..........?
literature ?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 22, 2011)

Banned cuz no >_>; and the topic of what im studying depresses me, but i will say what i am interested in
Nanotechnology >_


----------



## pistone (Jul 22, 2011)

banned coz yeah now i believe you


Spoiler



not really


for informatic ?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 22, 2011)

Banned cuz so anyway i like playing video games and spamming in the EoF...


----------



## Jerome10 (Jul 22, 2011)

Banned cause you avatar has pink hair! x')


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 22, 2011)

Banned cuz soon you might see triple.


----------



## pistone (Jul 22, 2011)

banned coz ok ........i understand
and i like learning thing i didnt know and sleep
..............sleep allot


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 22, 2011)

Banned cuz okay


----------



## pistone (Jul 22, 2011)

banned coz i like the dummies series


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 22, 2011)

Banned cuz my favorite is ventriloquism for dummies


----------



## pistone (Jul 22, 2011)

banned coz mine is php for dummies


----------



## Jamstruth (Jul 22, 2011)

Banned cause these threads are boring when you ban the same people over and over.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 22, 2011)

Banned cuz I should probly read more books >_


----------



## pistone (Jul 22, 2011)

banned coz the "bann" is only the beginning


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 22, 2011)

Banned because this places makes me feel like a mod without the whole effort of moderating


----------



## pistone (Jul 22, 2011)

banned coz .....the more i say here the less i have to troll elsewhere 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...also what frozen said


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 22, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## pistone (Jul 22, 2011)

banned coz i now have to go sleep ,i need my 20h of beauty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



se ya tomorrow 
and dont play this game without me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






night


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 22, 2011)

Banned cuz good night 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



tee hee hee... now to play this game without him with all the awesomeness of 0 other participants... should i start banning myself?


----------



## Jerome10 (Jul 22, 2011)

banned 'cause I see triple when looking at your sig


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 22, 2011)

Banned cuz there are 3 of us


----------



## Jerome10 (Jul 22, 2011)

banned cuz' I have to sleep if I want to be in time to see friends tomorrow (yeah, that's a good reason to ban you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
Good night and see you on sunday


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 22, 2011)

Banned cuz, yeah, okay... sure...


----------



## Narayan (Jul 23, 2011)

banned coz why the hell did this thread go 5 pages while i'm asleep?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 23, 2011)

Banned cuz me and master00d are proficient spammers


----------



## Holified 2x (Jul 23, 2011)

banned cuz I'm watching lion king


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 23, 2011)

Banned cuz I


Spoiler



killed mufasa


----------



## Holified 2x (Jul 23, 2011)

banned harsh


----------



## Narayan (Jul 23, 2011)

@frozen banned coz yeah master00d is. i must step up my game or i will be overtaken.
@above banned coz it's reality.


----------



## Frozen_Indigntio (Jul 23, 2011)

Banned cuz i found my old account


----------



## Narayan (Jul 23, 2011)

banned coz mods delete!!!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 23, 2011)

Banned cuz LIES!!!


----------



## Narayan (Jul 23, 2011)

banned coz it must be deleted!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 23, 2011)

Banned cuz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



30-August 08
Member No.: 134,204


----------



## Narayan (Jul 23, 2011)

banned coz what are you implying?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 23, 2011)

Banned cuz that account is old


----------



## Narayan (Jul 23, 2011)

banned coz you still know the username and password. and the rules say you must only have one account. though, i have another one myself.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 23, 2011)

Banned cuz yeah, i dont care about that account... and 15 minutes ago i had no idea about either my old username or pass... hunted it down for the hell of it...

Edit: though it does show proof that ive been lurking gbatemp since at least 30-August 08


----------



## Narayan (Jul 23, 2011)

banned coz yeah, i guess you came before me.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 23, 2011)

Banned cuz this account is really the only one im going to use... until i CBF with gbatemp, forget my password, get annoyed and make a new one


----------



## Holified 2x (Jul 23, 2011)

banned Cus it went off


----------



## Narayan (Jul 23, 2011)

banned coz making a new one is still against the rules. unless you abandon that account entirely.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 23, 2011)

Banned because >_>; I have never used the other account so yeah... i dont care about it... and if i forget about my current account, yeah, i obviously wont care about it either.

But is that sufficient to "abandon that account entirely"?


----------



## Narayan (Jul 23, 2011)

banned coz i'm getting confused.


----------



## Paarish (Jul 23, 2011)

banned cos holified ruined the page


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 23, 2011)

Banned cuz I really only wanted to make a point of when i first joined gbatemp >_> though i cant remember if i have another account besides that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've lurked this place since its early days after all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit: 30084pm


----------



## Narayan (Jul 23, 2011)

banned coz 30084pm is back.


----------



## Paarish (Jul 23, 2011)

banned cos i reckon we should try again

EDIT: PS Hi Guys!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 23, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## Narayan (Jul 23, 2011)

banned coz


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 23, 2011)

Wubbed cuz


----------



## Paarish (Jul 23, 2011)

for all Kanonno Knights!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 23, 2011)

for all


----------



## Narayan (Jul 23, 2011)

i'm drowning in a sea of


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 23, 2011)

Lets cover this page with


----------



## Narayan (Jul 23, 2011)

i agree 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@30084pm sorry can't go to IRC right now.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 23, 2011)

yay


----------



## Paarish (Jul 23, 2011)

this is now the "you are 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




" game


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 23, 2011)

30084pm are


----------



## Narayan (Jul 23, 2011)

ed coz of the black pony


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 23, 2011)

ed for awesomeness


----------



## JoostinOnline (Jul 23, 2011)

Hated (and banned) because you all have similar avatars and signatures.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 23, 2011)

ed for not admitting your true feelings


----------



## Narayan (Jul 23, 2011)

ed for wubbing him even he said he hated you.


----------



## Paarish (Jul 23, 2011)

ed for 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ing a 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 er


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 23, 2011)

ed for


----------



## Narayan (Jul 23, 2011)

ed because i simply 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 23, 2011)

ed cuz i 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you too


----------



## wasim (Jul 23, 2011)

banned cuz you are not banning ! :


----------



## AlanJohn (Jul 23, 2011)

'ed because I never played monkey Island.


----------



## p1ngpong (Jul 23, 2011)

As promised, you are now banned!


----------



## Narayan (Jul 23, 2011)

p1ng!!! dammit! 

i never saw it like this. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



this is cheating i'm filing a complaint.

anyways, banned for posting here again.


----------



## Paarish (Jul 23, 2011)

banned cos we have now reverted back to the "You are Banned" game


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 23, 2011)

ed for peace


----------



## Narayan (Jul 23, 2011)

ed for 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ing back.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 23, 2011)

ed cuz nothing would make me stop 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ing


----------



## Maid-chan (Jul 23, 2011)

Banned because 3 ladies


----------



## wasim (Jul 23, 2011)

Banned cuz they are not actually banning !


----------



## Narayan (Jul 23, 2011)

banned coz my right arm hurts


----------



## AlanJohn (Jul 23, 2011)

Banned cuz when it starts to hurt you need to stroke your thing and wait until the next page loads.


----------



## Narayan (Jul 23, 2011)

banned coz i'll try

edit: didn't work


----------



## Paarish (Jul 23, 2011)

banned cos poor you


----------



## AlanJohn (Jul 23, 2011)

Silly ass motherfucker said:
			
		

> banned coz i'll try
> 
> edit: didn't work


Then cut it off.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 23, 2011)

ed for banning


----------



## Shorkio (Jul 23, 2011)

Banned bacause of derpy pony.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 23, 2011)

ed cuz of creepy avatar + sig


----------



## Shorkio (Jul 23, 2011)

Banned because using  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 23, 2011)

ed for spoiler tag


Spoiler


----------



## Paarish (Jul 23, 2011)

banned cos we need go back on topic

sorry


----------



## Shorkio (Jul 23, 2011)

Banned because we were banning (on-topic)


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 23, 2011)

ed cuz whats an on topic?


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jul 23, 2011)

Banned because 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 needs to go! Bring something new!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 23, 2011)

ed for... wait what? 


Awww


----------



## Narayan (Jul 23, 2011)

ed for p1ngpongforums


----------



## Shorkio (Jul 23, 2011)

Banned because of Jaffa.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 23, 2011)

ed for having an avatar that looks slightly less awkward than mine


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 24, 2011)

ed for


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 24, 2011)

ed for 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 someness


----------



## Narayan (Jul 24, 2011)

ed coz ... i just 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 24, 2011)

ed cuz i 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you too 


Spoiler


----------



## Narayan (Jul 24, 2011)

ed coz 30084pm had an idea what our next ava and sign are. 


Spoiler



prinnies


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 24, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> ed coz 30084pm had an idea what our next ava and sign are.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...








 ed cuz im okay with that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (i loves the disgaea series 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )



Spoiler



I can be Fuuka?


----------



## Holified 2x (Jul 24, 2011)

banned is darkrai in pokemon flora sky ?


----------



## Narayan (Jul 24, 2011)

ed coz yes. now we have to figure who 30084pm will be.


Spoiler



i'm not sure yet but i think i'll be asagi


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 24, 2011)

ed cuz YAY


BONUS!!!


Spoiler


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 24, 2011)

ed cuz so much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 going on in here


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 24, 2011)

ed cuz I know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 isn't it great?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




SECONDARY BONUS


Spoiler


----------



## Narayan (Jul 24, 2011)

@Frozen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ed coz is that etna wearing a prinny suit??












 coz asagi hugging a kitty!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 24, 2011)

ed cuz yup


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Jul 24, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> ed cuz yup


banned coz I'm back


----------



## wasim (Jul 24, 2011)

banned cuz i am back too and no skool today


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Jul 24, 2011)

wasim said:
			
		

> banned cuz i am back too and no skool today


banned coz everyone knows Sunday is a holiday


----------



## wasim (Jul 24, 2011)

banned cuz yea , but am too tired today !


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 24, 2011)

ed cuz monkey island


----------



## wasim (Jul 24, 2011)

banned cuz its curse of the monkey island


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 24, 2011)

ed cuz... err... A pirate I was meant to be!!! Trim the sails and roam the sea!!!


----------



## Paarish (Jul 24, 2011)

just plain 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ed


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 24, 2011)

For great justice, you are 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ed


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jul 24, 2011)

For sake of porn industry, you have been 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ed


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 24, 2011)

ed for the porn indus... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... wait 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...


----------



## Holified 2x (Jul 24, 2011)

banned racks .....


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 24, 2011)

ed for haseo


----------



## pistone (Jul 24, 2011)

banned coz of the emotions


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 24, 2011)

ed for piggy


----------



## pistone (Jul 24, 2011)

banned coz  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 for the monocle and mustaches


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 24, 2011)

ed for spongebob


----------



## pistone (Jul 24, 2011)

banned coz  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 for the pink hair
also have to go now .......se ya later


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 24, 2011)

ed for being a yugioh card


----------



## wasim (Jul 24, 2011)

banned for pony !


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 24, 2011)

ed... there has GOT to be a way to post ponies around here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but how?

Edit: pre-emptive pony removal


----------



## Jerome10 (Jul 24, 2011)

Banned for being frozen!


----------



## Narayan (Jul 24, 2011)

banned for being jerome10


----------



## Jerome10 (Jul 24, 2011)

Banned for banning others xD


----------



## YoshiInAVoid (Jul 24, 2011)

Banned because I feel like it.


----------



## Paarish (Jul 24, 2011)

banned for feeling


----------



## RoyalCardMan (Jul 24, 2011)

Banned for being banned for wanting to ban others for banning others for banning others...and so on.


----------



## Jerome10 (Jul 24, 2011)

Banned cuz I got banned


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jul 24, 2011)

Banned cuz you newcomer.


----------



## RoyalCardMan (Jul 24, 2011)

BANNED because of the photo below:



Spoiler


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 24, 2011)

ed cuz this used to be a wubbing game


----------



## Paarish (Jul 24, 2011)

I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 u!


----------



## Jerome10 (Jul 24, 2011)

Banned because Silver the Second wants it


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 24, 2011)

ed cuz silver is an awesome element


----------



## Jerome10 (Jul 24, 2011)

Banned cause The Aristocats aren't ponies xD


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 24, 2011)

ed cuz the aristocats are is old >_


----------



## Jerome10 (Jul 24, 2011)

Banned because you don't deserve to be banned.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 24, 2011)

ed


----------



## Jerome10 (Jul 24, 2011)

ed cuz too much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (bad autocorrecting lion... hate this feature --')


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 24, 2011)

ed because there is not enough


----------



## Jerome10 (Jul 24, 2011)

ed because I love


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 24, 2011)

ed cuz i


----------



## Jerome10 (Jul 24, 2011)

ed because you made me all


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 24, 2011)

ed cuz


----------



## pistone (Jul 24, 2011)

banned for the


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 24, 2011)

ed for the


----------



## pistone (Jul 24, 2011)

banned for the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler



we need only


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 24, 2011)

ed cuz who turned the "you are banned" game to the "you are 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ed" game?


----------



## Jerome10 (Jul 24, 2011)

ed cause of your lugia


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 24, 2011)

ed for your avatar


----------



## Holified 2x (Jul 24, 2011)

wtf is ed ya keep saying it  ????? ed = education possible ugh derpiton


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 24, 2011)

ed = "wubbed"


----------



## Holified 2x (Jul 24, 2011)

oh ha ed FrozenIndignation


----------



## Jerome10 (Jul 24, 2011)

ed because it's late


----------



## Holified 2x (Jul 24, 2011)

ed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ???   party


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 24, 2011)




----------



## Jerome10 (Jul 24, 2011)

ed by a pony


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 24, 2011)

ed by several


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 25, 2011)

ed by many.


----------



## Holified 2x (Jul 25, 2011)

ed people ya stop saying ban


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 25, 2011)

ed cuz i loved .hack//gu


----------



## RoyalCardMan (Jul 25, 2011)

Banned for not knowing that Costello is getting married.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 25, 2011)

ed for being a big blotch of fail


----------



## RoyalCardMan (Jul 25, 2011)

Banned for using  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 to many times.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 25, 2011)

ed for using


----------



## RoyalCardMan (Jul 25, 2011)

Dang it!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Anyways, banned for banning me.


----------



## Holified 2x (Jul 25, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> ed cuz i loved .hack//gu


+100 me to


----------



## RoyalCardMan (Jul 25, 2011)

Holified 2x said:
			
		

> FrozenIndignation said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Banned for using those.(Hah, I didn't use them in this post, so you can't ban me for that).


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 25, 2011)

RoyalCardMan said:
			
		

> Holified 2x said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...











 ed for having a post with 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 in it


----------



## RoyalCardMan (Jul 25, 2011)

Argh, wasn't careful



Spoiler



Me: I WON'T BREAK!!
FrozenIndignation: Oh yes you will!
Me: I won't  tell about the new secret weapon called the X-34 that is coming to this base!
FrozenIndignation: Troops, line them up!
Me: OH.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Banned for tricking me.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 25, 2011)

ed for being tricked?


----------



## RoyalCardMan (Jul 25, 2011)

Banned for using that.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 25, 2011)

ed for not using


----------



## RoyalCardMan (Jul 25, 2011)

Banned for driving me nuts.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 25, 2011)

ed cuz you're the second person on gbatemp who has told me that.



Spoiler



The first was a mod


----------



## RoyalCardMan (Jul 25, 2011)

Banned for a mod telling you that.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 25, 2011)

ed because that was not exactly what he said :/ but close enough


----------



## RoyalCardMan (Jul 25, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> ed because that was not exactly what he said :/ but close enough


Banned because we are the only two posting in this thread right now.


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 25, 2011)

RoyalCardMan said:
			
		

> FrozenIndignation said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Banned cuz that's what you think.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 25, 2011)

ed for interupting that guy


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 25, 2011)

ed cuz wat?


----------



## RoyalCardMan (Jul 25, 2011)

Banned for...for...*goes crazy* BANNED FOR USING THOSE EMOTICONS!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 25, 2011)

ed because we 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you too, even if you are too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 to admit it


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 25, 2011)

ed cuz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



;O;


----------



## RoyalCardMan (Jul 25, 2011)

Banned because now your saying 'cuz' instead of 'because'.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 25, 2011)

ed cos(45) I change them at random


----------



## Holified 2x (Jul 25, 2011)

banned


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 25, 2011)

pkk


----------



## RoyalCardMan (Jul 25, 2011)

Banned for having no reason to ban someone.
@FrozenIndignation
Oh you little ******!


----------



## gamefan5 (Jul 25, 2011)

YOU, sir, are banned for censoring a word.


----------



## RoyalCardMan (Jul 25, 2011)

gamefan5 said:
			
		

> YOU, sir, are banned for censoring a word.


You, sir, are banned for bringing it up.

Edit: Wait a minute, I am higher rank than you! GET ON YOUR BUTT AND DO 500 SIT-UPS ON THE DOUBLE!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 25, 2011)

ed cuz i out rank you in the EoF, NOW PUT ON A DRESS SOLDIER!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 25, 2011)

ed cuz I'll pass, sir.

@Frozen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ed for


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 25, 2011)

ed cuz that was directed at RoyalCardMan


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 25, 2011)

ed cuz I know :3


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 25, 2011)

ed cuz i think i annoyed him


----------



## RoyalCardMan (Jul 25, 2011)

Banned because that is just weird.

@Frozen 
What do you mean your higher rank than me? I am a 4 star, your a 3! YOU GET ONLY BREAD AND WATER FOR THE NEXT TWO WEEKS!


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 25, 2011)

ed cuz that was harsh. WHAT HAS FROZEN EVER DONE TO DESERVE THIS!?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 25, 2011)

RoyalCardMan said:
			
		

> Banned because that is just weird.
> 
> @Frozen
> What do you mean your higher rank than me? I am a 4 star, your a 3! YOU GET ONLY BREAD AND WATER FOR THE NEXT TWO WEEKS!









 ed cuz THIS I have posted more than you, AND i have a higher EOF % than you. In the EoF i outrank EVERYONE (exept mods and above)


FOR YOUR TRANSGRESSION YOU ARE NOW FORCED TO WEAR THAT DRESS + HIGH HEELS FOR TWO WEEKS!!! GET TO IT!!!


----------



## RoyalCardMan (Jul 25, 2011)

Banned for questioning a commanding officer's commands.
@FrozenIndignation
You being only higher rank in EoF only makes you a Commander in the EoF sector. NOW IF YOU DON'T FOLLOW ORDERS I WILL HAVE TO COURT MARSHALL YOU!
@Hydreigon
YOUR GOING TO BE NEXT IF YOU QUESTION MY ORDERS AGAIN!


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 25, 2011)

cuz I challenge your authority.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 25, 2011)

ed @RoyalCardMan question my position again you will be paraded in that dress infront of the whole battalian DO I MAKE MYSELF CLEAR SOLDIER?!


----------



## gamefan5 (Jul 25, 2011)

RoyalCardMan said:
			
		

> Banned for questioning a commanding officer's commands.
> @FrozenIndignation
> You being only higher rank in EoF only makes you a Commander in the EoF sector. NOW IF YOU DON'T FOLLOW ORDERS I WILL HAVE TO COURT MARSHALL YOU!
> @Hydreigon
> YOUR GOING TO BE NEXT IF YOU QUESTION MY ORDERS AGAIN!


Banned for ordering me.


----------



## RoyalCardMan (Jul 25, 2011)

Banned for not following orders.

ALL OF YOU! GET IN FORMATION BEFORE I HAVE THE FIRST SARGEANT HAVE YOU ALL DO TWO MILES IN THE MUD, NOW ON THE DOUBLE!


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 25, 2011)

ed cuz once again, I shall challenge your authority.


----------



## RoyalCardMan (Jul 25, 2011)

Banned for challenging my authority.


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 25, 2011)

ed cuz what authority?


----------



## RoyalCardMan (Jul 25, 2011)

Banning because you asked that question.


----------



## Paarish (Jul 25, 2011)

banned cos huh?


----------



## 1234turtles (Jul 25, 2011)

banned...........nuff said


----------



## Narayan (Jul 25, 2011)

banned because you guys are taking over this thread. i must reclaim it.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 25, 2011)

ed for nara-kun


----------



## Paarish (Jul 25, 2011)

banned cos shinten rekku zankou senpuu messai shinbatsu.... kogeki!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 25, 2011)

ed cuz [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Ekf1qkOMU0[/youtube]


----------



## Narayan (Jul 25, 2011)

banned coz sadly i must leave. i'm not sure if i'll be here tonight.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 25, 2011)

ed cuz... aww


----------



## Narayan (Jul 25, 2011)

ed for 1200. that's it. bye.


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jul 25, 2011)

Banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned for


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 25, 2011)

ed for overcompensating


----------



## Jerome10 (Jul 25, 2011)

ed because you posted ToGf here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (ToA is better anyway 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Paarish (Jul 25, 2011)

banned cos i was playing TOD2 and just got Loni's last hi ougi. 
Which is why he posted TOGF because Man-lik... i mean Malik has the same one.


----------



## Jerome10 (Jul 25, 2011)

Bannes cuz... err... Indignation (couldn't think of a more emblematic spell here, sorry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Maid-chan (Jul 25, 2011)

Banned for Absolute Zero!!


----------



## Jerome10 (Jul 25, 2011)

Banned cuz the phone standard told me to call between 2 PM and 5 PM, but it was 2:40 PM (hate phone standards...)


----------



## Maid-chan (Jul 25, 2011)

Banned for Eclair de Larmes~!


----------



## Jerome10 (Jul 25, 2011)

Banned for Bloody Howling *mad*


----------



## Maid-chan (Jul 25, 2011)

Banned for Photon!


----------



## Jerome10 (Jul 25, 2011)

Banned for "blah blah blah... Tidal Wave!"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (I love how broken she is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Maid-chan (Jul 25, 2011)

Banned for JUDGEMENT~!!


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 25, 2011)

You are banned for justice!


----------



## Maid-chan (Jul 25, 2011)

Banned for... ummm ... Ice Needle?


----------



## Jerome10 (Jul 25, 2011)

Banned for Force Field... Ahahahahahahahaha ! (Btw, spells like Judgement are a pain in the ass during battles when the opponent has them, e.g. Van --')

Edit : Aaaaah, double ninja'd


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 25, 2011)

Banned for fucking itouch auto-fill! >.


----------



## Jerome10 (Jul 25, 2011)

Banned for using an itouch to post here


----------



## Maid-chan (Jul 25, 2011)

banned for LOL'ing Judgement  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ground Dasher!!


----------



## Jerome10 (Jul 25, 2011)

Banned cuz Gold Cat (miaow!)


----------



## Paarish (Jul 25, 2011)

banned cos blah blah blah TIDAL WAVE!


----------



## Maid-chan (Jul 25, 2011)

Banned for WITCHCRAFT~!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 25, 2011)

banned for dragon tempest


----------



## Jerome10 (Jul 25, 2011)

Banned for Fragmented End


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 25, 2011)

Banned for ensenga...
*twirl* *twirl* *twirl*


----------



## Paarish (Jul 25, 2011)

banned for blazing hearts!


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jul 25, 2011)

Banned for wondering when the game will be over

o wait "the Game" is over

did anyone else here this?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 25, 2011)

Banned because i have no idea what you just said


----------



## Maid-chan (Jul 25, 2011)

Banned for Apple Gel


----------



## Paarish (Jul 25, 2011)

banned cos it's GUMMI dammit >_


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jul 25, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> Banned because i have no idea what you just said



Banned for quoting

THE GAME, its over, was official and everything


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 25, 2011)

Banned cuz... something about muffins?

Muffin gummi?


----------



## Maid-chan (Jul 25, 2011)

Banned for uhh... Pudding!!


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jul 25, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> Banned cuz... something about muffins?
> 
> Muffin gummi?



Muffins!

*eats Flat pudding*

Banned for eating other member


----------



## Paarish (Jul 25, 2011)

banned for eating puddi puddi


----------



## Jerome10 (Jul 25, 2011)

Banned for Nebilim's sake.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 25, 2011)

Banned cuz whatever happened to advancing as a knight and fixing the empire from within?


----------



## Maid-chan (Jul 25, 2011)

Banned for pwning food


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jul 25, 2011)

Flat Pudding said:
			
		

> Banned for pwning food



Banned for opening mouth to let flat pudding post


----------



## Jerome10 (Jul 25, 2011)

Banned cuz Flynn still didn't manage to fix it from within.
Edit : Ninja xD but it still applies, cuz I want it


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 25, 2011)

Banned because i stand in the full light of the heavens


----------



## Paarish (Jul 25, 2011)

banned cos i command thee to open the gates of hell


----------



## Jerome10 (Jul 25, 2011)

Banned cuz come forth divine lightning !


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jul 25, 2011)

banned because i gave god the finger


----------



## Paarish (Jul 25, 2011)

banned cos this ends now!


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jul 25, 2011)

banned because bring it on


----------



## Maid-chan (Jul 25, 2011)

banned for opening hell gate


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jul 25, 2011)

banned for closing it


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 25, 2011)

INDIGNATION!!!


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jul 25, 2011)

banned for making Dreamworks real


----------



## Paarish (Jul 25, 2011)

Pong20302000 said:
			
		

> banned because bring it on


banned cos you obviously have no idea what we're talking about

[youtube]EtCiP8B2xpc[/youtube]


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jul 25, 2011)

30084pm said:
			
		

> Pong20302000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



banned because your correct


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 25, 2011)

Banned cuz TIME STOP!!!


----------



## Jerome10 (Jul 25, 2011)

Banned cuz Fortune's Ark!


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jul 25, 2011)

banned for using Tardis

plus those kids i killed


----------



## Paarish (Jul 25, 2011)

banned cos flare tornado!


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jul 25, 2011)

banned for touching a cat boy inappropriately


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 25, 2011)

Banned because Oh, monocle that lies at the root of all creation. Oh, mustache inscribed in ancient's past. Look at my avatar and arise before me.

BLAH BLAH BLAH


----------



## Paarish (Jul 25, 2011)

banned cos Pong is completely clueless.

and also Snipe Air!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 25, 2011)

Banned cuz *search gald*


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jul 25, 2011)

banned because...erm.... i suck at this


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 25, 2011)

ed cuz you people distracted me


----------



## Maid-chan (Jul 25, 2011)

Banned because too cute


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 25, 2011)

ed cuz i must continue my role of wubbing people in this topic... or maybe i'll go to sleep...


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jul 25, 2011)

banned because just realized flat pudding could be a female


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 25, 2011)

ed cuz...


----------



## Jerome10 (Jul 25, 2011)

ed for Life, be thy sustenance and destroy the monocle...


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jul 25, 2011)

banned because i just cracked my knuckles

now cant open drink to get some water


hated because no one posts quickly after me


----------



## Jerome10 (Jul 25, 2011)

Banned cuz your edit is not true


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jul 25, 2011)

Banned for laughing at my Senior for taking off his helmet and cutting his head open because he walked into scaffolding


----------



## pistone (Jul 25, 2011)

banned coz im back


----------



## Narayan (Jul 25, 2011)

banned coz i'm sleepy

*Posts merged*

banned coz i'm sleepy


----------



## Paarish (Jul 25, 2011)

banned cos you should sleep... birthday boy!


----------



## RoyalCardMan (Jul 25, 2011)

Banned because you keep using that emoticon.


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 25, 2011)

ed cuz what's wrong with that emoticon?


----------



## RoyalCardMan (Jul 25, 2011)

Banned because you are still using that emoticon.


----------



## AlanJohn (Jul 25, 2011)

Banned because you're still in the EoF.


----------



## RoyalCardMan (Jul 25, 2011)

Banned for being a troll.


----------



## AlanJohn (Jul 25, 2011)

Banned because I'm not a troll.
:angery:


----------



## RoyalCardMan (Jul 25, 2011)

Banned for using an emoticon incorrectly.


----------



## AlanJohn (Jul 25, 2011)

Banned for having a crap sig.


----------



## RoyalCardMan (Jul 25, 2011)

Banned for insulting my signature.


----------



## pistone (Jul 25, 2011)

banned for the nice text signature


----------



## xalphax (Jul 25, 2011)

Banned for ear wiggling.


----------



## RoyalCardMan (Jul 25, 2011)

Banned for having such a bloody avatar.


----------



## xalphax (Jul 25, 2011)

Banned because you sound british, saying "bloody" and all.


----------



## RoyalCardMan (Jul 25, 2011)

Banned for saying I am British(I am American). I meant the blood and gore.


----------



## xalphax (Jul 25, 2011)

Banned because I did just say you sound like a brit, not that you are one, big difference :-)


----------



## pistone (Jul 25, 2011)

banned coz soon or later csi will come on that avatar !


----------



## Jerome10 (Jul 25, 2011)

ed cuz I'm here to ban you xD


----------



## pistone (Jul 25, 2011)

banned for the


----------



## Jerome10 (Jul 25, 2011)

ed cuz you used it too


----------



## pistone (Jul 25, 2011)

banned coz you ninja'd me


----------



## Jerome10 (Jul 25, 2011)

ed because I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you and the Temp


----------



## pistone (Jul 25, 2011)

banned coz i  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you too on Temp


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 25, 2011)

ban!


----------



## RoyalCardMan (Jul 25, 2011)

Banned for banning someone for no reason.


----------



## pistone (Jul 25, 2011)

banned for banning someone that banned someone else for no reason


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 25, 2011)

Banned for being a


----------



## RoyalCardMan (Jul 25, 2011)

Banned for talking non-sense.


----------



## pistone (Jul 25, 2011)

banned coz .......no iv been discovered


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 25, 2011)

Banned cuz I'm the one that bans you! IS THAT CLEAR, SOLDIER?






 'd again? BLASPHEMY.


----------



## RoyalCardMan (Jul 25, 2011)

Banned for not calling me sir. EXCUSE ME I AM 4 STAR, you ARE A 3(The more posts, the more authority) NOW GET ON YOUR BUTT AND DO 500 SIT-UPS! THAT IS AN ORDER!


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 25, 2011)

Banned cuz I shall challenge your authority.


----------



## RoyalCardMan (Jul 25, 2011)

Banned for disobeying a command. YOU WILL BE COURT MARSHALLED IF YOU DON'T FOLLOW MY ORDERS!


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 25, 2011)

Banned cuz I'M THE ONE WITH AUTHORITY HERE.



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Most active in The Edge of the Forum
> ( 892 posts / 82% of this member's active posts )





Spoiler



...That's nowhere around the number of posts Frozen has in here, though


----------



## RoyalCardMan (Jul 25, 2011)

Banned for thinking it wrong. Look, if your higher posts are in the EoF, that only means your a commanding officer of the EoF. When someone has more posts in all the forums, that means they are commanding officers of the ones below. DO YOU UNDERSTAND!?


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 25, 2011)

Banned cuz THAT'S A LIE. I REFUSE TO TAKE YOUR ORDERS.


----------



## pistone (Jul 25, 2011)

banned coz this means we get a gun  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




hay sir


----------



## RoyalCardMan (Jul 25, 2011)

Banned because Hydre is not and will not be General(besides, General isn't really a real rank, it is more of a title of a person with a rank).


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 25, 2011)

Banned cuz that's what you think.


----------



## pistone (Jul 25, 2011)

banned coz no ones send me hate mails any more


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 25, 2011)

Banned cuz I love hatemail.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 25, 2011)

ed cuz i never got hatemail :/ i wants some


----------



## RoyalCardMan (Jul 25, 2011)

Banned because I am sad that i didn't send you one earlier.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 25, 2011)

ed cuz i can haz hait mial? lololzlzolz


----------



## RoyalCardMan (Jul 25, 2011)

Banned because you used that emoticon again.


----------



## pistone (Jul 25, 2011)

banned coz anyone need some hatemail? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler



i need those too


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 25, 2011)

ed cuz play an online game


----------



## pistone (Jul 25, 2011)

banned coz what online game?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 25, 2011)

ed cuz any mutiplayer game where you vs people...


----------



## pistone (Jul 25, 2011)

banned coz i never played any vs online game......ever


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 25, 2011)

ed the only hate mail i ever got from a game was "ur shit"
to which i replied "i love you"
to which he goes "wtf are you gay?"
to which i replied with "only for you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"
>_>; fun times


----------



## pistone (Jul 25, 2011)

banned coz the only hate mail that i got was
i hate you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 p1ng
and yours


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 25, 2011)

ed cuz hate mail is so 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 full


----------



## pistone (Jul 25, 2011)

banned coz mana make a game about hate mails ?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 25, 2011)

cuz im not very good with giving hate mail 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 people too much...


----------



## pistone (Jul 26, 2011)

banned coz then no .......


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 26, 2011)

ed cuz this topic needs moar


----------



## pistone (Jul 26, 2011)

banned coz iv given to much   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 today


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 26, 2011)

ed cuz


----------



## pistone (Jul 26, 2011)

banned coz to much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 make me  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...........no damn is spreading .......save your self before its too late 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...........


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 26, 2011)

ed for truth


----------



## pistone (Jul 26, 2011)

banned coz heck no ...... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i will rezist as much as possible :wu..........


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 26, 2011)

v


----------



## pistone (Jul 26, 2011)

banned coz that :wu........cheating ........ :wub.........


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 26, 2011)

ed cuz


----------



## pistone (Jul 26, 2011)

banned coz the great master  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 has given me the force to rezist


Spoiler









 ,dont tell master


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 26, 2011)

ed cuz i won't


----------



## pistone (Jul 26, 2011)

'ed coz...........wait.........what?!?!
what i have become !!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 26, 2011)

ed for giving in


----------



## pistone (Jul 26, 2011)

'ed coz if you cant beat them..........then join them


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 26, 2011)

because if you are not part of the solution, you are part of the


Spoiler



precipitate


----------



## pistone (Jul 26, 2011)

'ed coz that what my father said every time iv gone to school


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 26, 2011)

ed cuz its the truth


----------



## pistone (Jul 26, 2011)

'ed coz i have to sleep now and to think about a cure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



se ya tomorrow


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 26, 2011)

ed because cya


----------



## Holified 2x (Jul 26, 2011)

ed cuz master00d spongebob card has less stars than before


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 26, 2011)

ed because it is no longer a ritual summon monster, now it is an effect monster


----------



## machomuu (Jul 26, 2011)

Banned for overusing


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 26, 2011)

ed for using


----------



## machomuu (Jul 26, 2011)

Banned for crap I fell right into that one.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 26, 2011)

ed cuz most people do


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 26, 2011)

ed for setting up a trap.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 26, 2011)

ed because traps are... no not those kinds of traps >_


----------



## Holified 2x (Jul 26, 2011)

ed cus im back been defeating trainers world wide on pokemon online today i was 10-3 the best i been :yaypoke:


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 26, 2011)

ed cuz...


Spoiler



[title:teehee~ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




]Have you caught me yet? I always get away!


----------



## Jerome10 (Jul 26, 2011)

ed cuz I have to take care of my Unicorn in Antarctic xD


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 26, 2011)

ed cuz whaa..? I thought I was the only one in Antarctica


----------



## Jerome10 (Jul 26, 2011)

ed cuz not anymore


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 26, 2011)

ed cuz then again, I did remember seeing a bunch of penguins. Wonder where they all went.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 26, 2011)

ed cuz i shipped them to some loser named popper


----------



## Paarish (Jul 26, 2011)

are we 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ing or banning?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 26, 2011)

I am 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ing this thread


----------



## Jerome10 (Jul 26, 2011)

ed and banned for the 3 Kanonno


----------



## Paarish (Jul 26, 2011)

banned cos Narayan's missing. He's Kanonno Grassvalley


----------



## Jerome10 (Jul 26, 2011)

banned for not 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ing for Kanonno and Narayan


----------



## Paarish (Jul 26, 2011)

Narayan and Kanonno.
and I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 u 2 for 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ing Tales


----------



## Holified 2x (Jul 26, 2011)

Hydreigon said:
			
		

> ed cuz then again, I did remember seeing a bunch of penguins. Wonder where they all went.


banned cus i defeated yo brother


----------



## pistone (Jul 26, 2011)

banned coz im all right now


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 26, 2011)

ed because your back


----------



## Jerome10 (Jul 26, 2011)

ed all of you because I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you all


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 26, 2011)

ed cuz i 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you back


----------



## Paarish (Jul 26, 2011)

ed cos I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 u as well...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 26, 2011)

ed cuz tales of 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ers have taken over this thread


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 26, 2011)

ed cuz so much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 going on in here.


----------



## Jerome10 (Jul 26, 2011)

ed because I agree with FrozenIndignation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Long live to Tales of 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ers


----------



## Paarish (Jul 26, 2011)

ed for 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ing Tales of 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ers


----------



## Jerome10 (Jul 26, 2011)

ed for 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ing me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ing Tales of 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ers


----------



## Paarish (Jul 26, 2011)

ed for 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ing me for 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ing you for 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ing Tales of 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ers


----------



## Jerome10 (Jul 26, 2011)

ed because as a Tales of 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 er I approve 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ing you for 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ing me for 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ing you for 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ing me for 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ing Tales of 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ers


----------



## Paarish (Jul 26, 2011)

ed for 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ing Tales so hence I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you.


----------



## Jerome10 (Jul 26, 2011)

ed for no reason other than previously mentioned


----------



## Paarish (Jul 26, 2011)

for not thinking of a reason.


----------



## Jerome10 (Jul 26, 2011)

ed because I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sunsets (and the sun sets where I am 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Paarish (Jul 26, 2011)

ed cos of sunsets... I can see the sun set if I go into my garden. But not in my room


----------



## Jerome10 (Jul 26, 2011)

ed because you room is not oriented west


----------



## Paarish (Jul 26, 2011)

ed cos neither is my garden, however if I turn 90 degrees right, then I can see the sun set


----------



## AlanJohn (Jul 26, 2011)

Banned because only pussy's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## Jerome10 (Jul 26, 2011)

ed because you ninja'd me here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



EDIT : I didn't think that writing it would make it really real 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ninja'd while writing I was ninja'd O_O


----------



## Paarish (Jul 26, 2011)

ed cos he's not a ninja, you're just too slow...


----------



## Jerome10 (Jul 26, 2011)

ed because he's a power ranger who ninja'd me and you said I was too slow so you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ed me


----------



## Paarish (Jul 26, 2011)

ed cos I can't think of any reasons now... umm... you're from France


----------



## Jerome10 (Jul 26, 2011)

ed cuz you're right, and cuz you're from the United Kingdom


----------



## Paarish (Jul 26, 2011)

ed before AJ ninjas someone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I see you watching this thread!


----------



## Jerome10 (Jul 26, 2011)

ed because AJ ninja'd 3 times in a row in 2 different topics of the EoF


----------



## Paarish (Jul 26, 2011)

ed cos I'm gonna watch Steins;gate bye bye


----------



## Jerome10 (Jul 26, 2011)

ed because you're leaving! bye bye


----------



## AlanJohn (Jul 26, 2011)

Banned because ing is as stupid as planking.


----------



## Jerome10 (Jul 26, 2011)

ed for saying that and having an improper use of that emoticon


----------



## machomuu (Jul 26, 2011)

Banned for having an avatar Syaoran...or Li Syaoran...Clamp is confusing.


----------



## Paarish (Jul 27, 2011)

banned for not 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ing


----------



## machomuu (Jul 27, 2011)

Banned for wubbing


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 27, 2011)

ed for banning.


----------



## Narayan (Jul 27, 2011)

ed coz you keep licking my screen. now it's clean.


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 27, 2011)

ed cuz I thought I was licking my own screen


----------



## Narayan (Jul 27, 2011)

ed coz you're licking my screen too.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 27, 2011)

ed cuz my screen is not getting any cleaner


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 27, 2011)

ed cuz let my Lugia lick it clean for you.


----------



## Paarish (Jul 27, 2011)

ed cos whats all this about licking?


----------



## Holified 2x (Jul 27, 2011)

Hydreigon said:
			
		

> ed cuz let my Lugia lick it clean for you.


Banned cus sneak attack


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 27, 2011)

ed for preemptive strike


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jul 27, 2011)

banned for using text that makes me look like im a gay


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 27, 2011)

ed for Roy G Biv


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jul 27, 2011)

banned for licking FrozenIndignation's mustache


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 27, 2011)

ed cuz every one who as ever licked my mustache has started to hallucinate :/


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jul 27, 2011)

banned for hallucinating 
*looks at FrozenIndignation*
come here hot lady


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 27, 2011)

ed cuz... damn, i gotta think fast...
I KNOW

HEY LOOK BEHIND YOU, A DISTRACTION
*zoidbergs away* *woop woop woop woop woop*


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jul 27, 2011)

banned because
fall for trick and grabs a my little pony horse and *CENSORED*


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 27, 2011)

I dont think i can 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you anymore


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jul 27, 2011)

banned for making a member choose between him for a ponys life 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




no one  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ed me anyway


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 27, 2011)

I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ed you before you did... THAT... to the poor pony >_


----------



## Holified 2x (Jul 27, 2011)

ed for Rated M Convo or Banvo


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jul 27, 2011)

ed because is wasnt a pony, i was under influence (mustache drugs)
turns out to have been a wooden clothes horse (not sure if people will know what they are so google)

suckles on FrozenIndignation's mustache for another high
here we go!


----------



## Paarish (Jul 27, 2011)

ed cos you're getting high on mustache


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jul 27, 2011)

dam soo warm 
*changes into swimwear* much better

Banned for being in swimwear


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 27, 2011)

ed cuz you can only get high off my mustache


----------



## Paarish (Jul 27, 2011)

ed cos then you have one amazing mustache


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 27, 2011)

ed cuz what is amazing is that i am not high...


----------



## Paarish (Jul 27, 2011)

ed cos you probably built an immunity


----------



## Narayan (Jul 27, 2011)

ed coz kanonno page!!






 oh pong is on top.


----------



## Paarish (Jul 27, 2011)

ed cos here's the true kanonno page:

http://gbatemp.net/t85252-the-you-are-bann...e?&st=41640

PS when's the next sig/ava coming?


----------



## Narayan (Jul 27, 2011)

coz who's making it?

also, frozen, what game has most asagi in it?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 27, 2011)

ed cuz i guess that would go to prinny 2 :/ it has an asagi mode iirc...


----------



## Narayan (Jul 27, 2011)

coz if i play prinny 2, would i need to play the first prinny for the main story?


----------



## Paarish (Jul 27, 2011)

ed cos are you talking about this game?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 27, 2011)

ed because i mean the sequel


----------



## Narayan (Jul 27, 2011)

ed coz you didn't answer my question...

and paarish. look at your inbox.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 27, 2011)

ed cuz, nah, not really... the story is more or less a rehash...


----------



## Narayan (Jul 27, 2011)

because okay, i'll look for prinny 2 tomorrow.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jul 27, 2011)

no one complaining im on top 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




so im banned


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 27, 2011)

ed for being on top


----------



## Narayan (Jul 27, 2011)

noooooo!

y u ruin kanonno page!!


----------



## Paarish (Jul 27, 2011)

pong....

(y>.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 27, 2011)

ed cuz patience is a dish best served cold...
and revenge is a dish best served fried


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jul 27, 2011)

you guys love me on top and underneath 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




banned for love sandwich


----------



## Paarish (Jul 27, 2011)

ed cos that's the best kind of sandwich


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 27, 2011)

ed for making a "sandwich"


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jul 27, 2011)

this sandwich needs more meat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




banned for making a double sandwich


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 27, 2011)

ed cuz GO MAKE ME A SANDWICH.


----------



## YoshiInAVoid (Jul 27, 2011)

ed because 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh, and 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ed because:


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 27, 2011)

ed cuz


----------



## pistone (Jul 27, 2011)

banned coz nooooooooooooooo you must resist


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 27, 2011)

ed cuz wat?


----------



## Narayan (Jul 27, 2011)

banned coz marble hornets is scary.


----------



## Paarish (Jul 27, 2011)

ed cos what's this now?


----------



## Narayan (Jul 27, 2011)

ed  cos nothing...


----------



## Paarish (Jul 27, 2011)

ed cos there is NO way i'm watching that!


----------



## Narayan (Jul 27, 2011)

banned coz u no watch it!!!


----------



## Paarish (Jul 27, 2011)

ed cos no!


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 27, 2011)

ed cuz yes.


----------



## Jerome10 (Jul 27, 2011)

ed cuz I'm sad


----------



## Paarish (Jul 27, 2011)

ed cos you're back!


----------



## Jerome10 (Jul 27, 2011)

ed cos


----------



## Paarish (Jul 27, 2011)

ed cos i sent you PM


----------



## Jerome10 (Jul 27, 2011)

ed cuz I need to 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 someone, and cuz you sent me a PM


----------



## Narayan (Jul 27, 2011)

coz i really 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lightning


----------



## Paarish (Jul 27, 2011)

ed cos you haven't heard of Monty Python


----------



## Narayan (Jul 27, 2011)

ed coz i don't get that here.


----------



## Jerome10 (Jul 27, 2011)

ed for not getting that here


----------



## Paarish (Jul 27, 2011)

ed cos he's not the messiah, he's a very naughty boy!


----------



## Jerome10 (Jul 27, 2011)

ed cos I won't let page 2807 be a Kanonno page


----------



## Paarish (Jul 27, 2011)

not 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ed for that!


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 27, 2011)

ed for not 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ing


----------



## Paarish (Jul 27, 2011)

no 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 for you either


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 27, 2011)

ed cuz


----------



## Jerome10 (Jul 27, 2011)

ed cuz I've got no 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 here >.


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 27, 2011)

ed cuz


----------



## Narayan (Jul 27, 2011)

ed coz i love lightning!!


----------



## Jerome10 (Jul 27, 2011)

ed cuz I prefer rain over lightning (but if both of them are present it's good too)


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 27, 2011)

ed cuz I prefer snow since you can throw it at other people.


----------



## Paarish (Jul 27, 2011)

ed cos he's talking about the FF character


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 27, 2011)

ed cuz I know that. I just wish it was winter again.


----------



## Jerome10 (Jul 27, 2011)

ed cuz agreed, winter = no pollen = no allergy


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 27, 2011)

ed cuz


----------



## Jerome10 (Jul 27, 2011)

ed cuz I got killed in my game


----------



## Paarish (Jul 27, 2011)

ed cos literally just beat Count Dooku


----------



## Jerome10 (Jul 27, 2011)

ed cuz I finally succeeded


----------



## Paarish (Jul 27, 2011)

ed cos what game is this?


----------



## pistone (Jul 27, 2011)

banned coz im working for a cure


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 27, 2011)

ed cuz I'm working for an anti-cure


----------



## pistone (Jul 27, 2011)

banned coz im working for an anti-anti cure 2x


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 27, 2011)

ed cuz I'm working for an anti-anti-anti cure 4x


----------



## pistone (Jul 27, 2011)

banned coz im workin for an inf-anti-cure ,   inf x


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 27, 2011)

ed cuz I'm working for an inf.2-anti-cure inf.2x


----------



## pistone (Jul 27, 2011)

banned coz you cant inf.2 =inf.


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 27, 2011)

ed cuz there's a negative inf. though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



EDIT: Spelling fail.


----------



## pistone (Jul 27, 2011)

banned coz i didnt defined what type of inf. was that means .........+ & - are mine


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 27, 2011)

ed cuz infinity!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 27, 2011)

ed cuz NEGATIVE infinity!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 27, 2011)

cuz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 finity!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 27, 2011)

ed cuz  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 finity!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 27, 2011)

ed cuz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 finity


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 27, 2011)

ed cuz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 finity!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 27, 2011)

ed cuz  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 finity


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 27, 2011)

ed cuz  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 finity


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 27, 2011)

ed cuz  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 finity


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 28, 2011)

ed cuz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 finity


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 28, 2011)

ed cuz  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 finity


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 28, 2011)

ed cuz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 finity


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 28, 2011)

ed cuz  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 finity


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 28, 2011)

ed cuz  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 finity


----------



## ShakeBunny (Jul 28, 2011)

Banned, because combo breaker.


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 28, 2011)

Where have you been!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, banned


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 28, 2011)

ed cuz yay, your back


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 28, 2011)

ed cuz you mean penguindefender, right?


----------



## Ringo619 (Jul 28, 2011)

banned cause you licked me.


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 28, 2011)

ed cuz


----------



## machomuu (Jul 28, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## ShakeBunny (Jul 28, 2011)

Banned, because ponies are far superior when it comes to licking things.
(that sounds dirty)


----------



## Holified 2x (Jul 28, 2011)

banned ?


----------



## ShakeBunny (Jul 28, 2011)

Banned.


----------



## Narayan (Jul 28, 2011)

welcome back ban.


----------



## ShakeBunny (Jul 28, 2011)

Good to be back ban.


----------



## Narayan (Jul 28, 2011)

yeah. but this is not the you are banned game anymore.

it's the you are 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ed game.


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 28, 2011)

ed cuz there's lots of 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 to go around.


----------



## ShakeBunny (Jul 28, 2011)

Banned, because I don't know what  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 'ed means.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 28, 2011)

wubbed


----------



## ShakeBunny (Jul 28, 2011)

Alright.

In that case, banned, because I don't know what 'wubbed' means.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 28, 2011)

ed because i 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you anyway...


----------



## Narayan (Jul 28, 2011)

ed for 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ing unconditionally.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 28, 2011)

ed cuz nothing can make me stop 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ing


----------



## ShakeBunny (Jul 28, 2011)

Banned, because I like things the way they used to be.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 28, 2011)

ed cuz me too


----------



## Narayan (Jul 28, 2011)

ed coz the banning or the poniez?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 28, 2011)

poniez


----------



## Holified 2x (Jul 28, 2011)

ponies


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 28, 2011)

cuz they're gone now..


----------



## Narayan (Jul 28, 2011)

if we ban p1ng. they might come back...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 28, 2011)

ed cuz I thought p1ngy was banned before 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What brought him back?


----------



## Narayan (Jul 28, 2011)

trolls


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 28, 2011)

ed cuz i wonder if we could somehow ban him from just the EoF


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 28, 2011)

ed cuz I think I found the reason. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



topic
EDIT: just saw lilsypha's post. He was never banned.. IT WAS ONLY AN ELABORATE PLAN! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Also, Banned!=/=Banned!!


----------



## Paarish (Jul 28, 2011)

ed cos whut!?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 28, 2011)

ed cuz people miss ponies


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 28, 2011)

ed cuz p1ng just was in a fake "Banned!!" group.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 28, 2011)

ed cuz i wish i was in a "Brony" group


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 28, 2011)

cuz I remember there was a "Ninja" group. It was unused, just like the "Technician" group.


----------



## Narayan (Jul 28, 2011)

Hydreigon said:
			
		

> cuz I remember there was a "Ninja" group. It was unused, just like the "Technician" group.


Technician was used by Narin.


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 28, 2011)

ed cuz oh..

(where the hell have I been 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## ShakeBunny (Jul 28, 2011)

Banned, because I agree with you.
It hurts to know we can't show our appreciation for a great show, just because some people use its characters to abuse the rules.


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 28, 2011)

ed cuz what's wrong with ponies? Nothing!


----------



## Paarish (Jul 28, 2011)

ed cos of course not!


----------



## Dter ic (Jul 28, 2011)

30084pm said:
			
		

> ed cos of course not!











.....



Spoiler



































































































becuase i can.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 28, 2011)

ed cuz ponies need to return for the well being and balance of the EoF


----------



## Paarish (Jul 28, 2011)

ed cos they have returned 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://gbatemp.net/t303020-is-anypony-else...ted-as-i-am-for

(I hope penguindefender doesn't get banned 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 28, 2011)

ed cuz if any mod (or higher) so much as thinks about banning penguindefender



Spoiler



Please ban me instead


----------



## pistone (Jul 28, 2011)

banned


----------



## Paarish (Jul 28, 2011)

banned cos


----------



## Holified 2x (Jul 28, 2011)

derp


----------



## ShakeBunny (Jul 28, 2011)

Banned because..... HOLY HELL!!!

The p1ng-face  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I drew like two years ago is still here?!?!

AWESOME!


----------



## Holified 2x (Jul 28, 2011)

^ drew it wow


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 28, 2011)

ed cuz there's two p1ng emoticons. The other one is


----------



## ShakeBunny (Jul 28, 2011)

Banned, because eeyup, I drew it.

I wanted to give p1ngy something he could abuse the hell out of.

It was actually really easy to draw, because back then, p1ngy and I looked ridiculously similar. I used a picture of myself for reference.

Here is the original thread, where I found out p1ng was my long lost twin. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Radioactive Force (God I look terrible 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Paarish (Jul 28, 2011)

omigoshomigoshomigosh...

you're p1ng's long lost twin!


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 28, 2011)

ed cuz p1ng is your twin!?


----------



## ShakeBunny (Jul 28, 2011)

Banned, because yes. I look a lot different nowadays, though.


----------



## Paarish (Jul 28, 2011)

ed cos OMG Yoshi in the back!


----------



## ShakeBunny (Jul 28, 2011)

Banned, because Weegie is there too!


----------



## Paarish (Jul 28, 2011)

ed cos I can only see his nose and a bit of his hat


----------



## ShakeBunny (Jul 28, 2011)

Banned, because that's all the Weegie you need!


----------



## Paarish (Jul 28, 2011)

ed cos I would like more please


----------



## YoshiInAVoid (Jul 28, 2011)

Banned for banning people when your not a mod.


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 28, 2011)

ed cuz he wasn't banning, but 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ing instead.


----------



## AlanJohn (Jul 28, 2011)

Banned because now I know how p1ng looks like...


----------



## Holified 2x (Jul 28, 2011)

Banned cus wah


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 29, 2011)

ed cuz what now?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 29, 2011)

ed cos... eh >_>...


----------



## Paarish (Jul 29, 2011)

ed cos hi


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 29, 2011)

ed cuz 30084pm


----------



## ChaosZero816 (Jul 29, 2011)

banned cause ........


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 29, 2011)

ed for completion


----------



## Paarish (Jul 29, 2011)

ed cos... well... it's you


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 29, 2011)

ed cuz, as of your last post, you and nara-kun have posted an equal amount in this thread.


----------



## Paarish (Jul 29, 2011)

ed cos how about now?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 29, 2011)

ed cuz now you have one more than nara-kun


----------



## Paarish (Jul 29, 2011)

ed cos now i have another


----------



## rockstar99 (Jul 29, 2011)

Banned because thats what we have to do in this game -_-


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 29, 2011)

ed because banning people is mean


----------



## Paarish (Jul 29, 2011)

ed for speaking the truth.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 29, 2011)

ed


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 29, 2011)

ed


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 29, 2011)

ed


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 29, 2011)

ed


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jul 29, 2011)

ed because sucking FrozenIndignations mustache again

here we go


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 29, 2011)

ed cuz


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 29, 2011)

ed cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 29, 2011)

ed cuz


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jul 29, 2011)

banned for jumping on FrozenIndignation and hoping for a piggy back


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 29, 2011)

ed cuz...Frozen jumped on himself? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












…


----------



## ShakeBunny (Jul 29, 2011)

Banned, because I got robbed yesterday, and I feel like spreading the negativity around.


----------



## Paarish (Jul 29, 2011)

ed cos did they take weegee and yoshi?


----------



## Shorkio (Jul 29, 2011)

Banned because of my new avatar-siggy combo


----------



## Narayan (Jul 29, 2011)

banned coz it's over the limit.


----------



## Shorkio (Jul 29, 2011)

Banned because it's not anymore


----------



## Paarish (Jul 29, 2011)

banned cos it's very green


----------



## Narayan (Jul 29, 2011)

bn'd cz...


----------



## Paarish (Jul 29, 2011)

banned for not providing a reason


----------



## Narayan (Jul 29, 2011)

eh? nani?


----------



## Ace (Jul 29, 2011)

BANNED FOR NOT WORSHIPPING YOUR LORD! CAPITAL PUNISHMENT, HERE WE GO!


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 29, 2011)

ed cuz I refuse to worship anyone!


----------



## Narayan (Jul 29, 2011)

banned because what lord? god haruhi or lord monkat?

edit: i was late...


----------



## YetoJesse (Jul 29, 2011)

Banned Cuz 
Why are the images not allowed? O.o


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 29, 2011)

ed cuz what?


----------



## pistone (Jul 29, 2011)

banned for your awesome sig !


----------



## Narayan (Jul 29, 2011)

banned coz did the pig grow yet?


----------



## Ace (Jul 29, 2011)

<!--coloro:#C80046--><span style="color:#C80046"><!--/coloro-->B<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8003E--><span style="color:#C8003E"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80035--><span style="color:#C80035"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8002D--><span style="color:#C8002D"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80024--><span style="color:#C80024"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8001B--><span style="color:#C8001B"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C70012--><span style="color:#C70012"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80009--><span style="color:#C80009"><!--/coloro-->f<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80000--><span style="color:#C80000"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80900--><span style="color:#C80900"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C81300--><span style="color:#C81300"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C81B00--><span style="color:#C81B00"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C72400--><span style="color:#C72400"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C82C00--><span style="color:#C82C00"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C73300--><span style="color:#C73300"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C83B00--><span style="color:#C83B00"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C84200--><span style="color:#C84200"><!--/coloro-->v<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C74A00--><span style="color:#C74A00"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C75100--><span style="color:#C75100"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C85800--><span style="color:#C85800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C85F00--><span style="color:#C85F00"><!--/coloro-->k<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C86600--><span style="color:#C86600"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C86D00--><span style="color:#C86D00"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C87400--><span style="color:#C87400"><!--/coloro-->w<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C77B00--><span style="color:#C77B00"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C78200--><span style="color:#C78200"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C88A00--><span style="color:#C88A00"><!--/coloro-->g<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C89100--><span style="color:#C89100"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C89900--><span style="color:#C89900"><!--/coloro-->w<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8A100--><span style="color:#C8A100"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8A900--><span style="color:#C8A900"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8B200--><span style="color:#C8B200"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8BB00--><span style="color:#C8BB00"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8C400--><span style="color:#C8C400"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C1C800--><span style="color:#C1C800"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B8C700--><span style="color:#B8C700"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#AEC800--><span style="color:#AEC800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A6C800--><span style="color:#A6C800"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9DC800--><span style="color:#9DC800"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#94C800--><span style="color:#94C800"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8CC700--><span style="color:#8CC700"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#84C700--><span style="color:#84C700"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7BC800--><span style="color:#7BC800"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#73C800--><span style="color:#73C800"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6BC800--><span style="color:#6BC800"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#63C800--><span style="color:#63C800"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5BC800--><span style="color:#5BC800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#52C800--><span style="color:#52C800"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4AC800--><span style="color:#4AC800"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#41C700--><span style="color:#41C700"><!--/coloro-->:<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#38C800--><span style="color:#38C800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2FC800--><span style="color:#2FC800"><!--/coloro-->M<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#25C800--><span style="color:#25C800"><!--/coloro-->E<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1BC800--><span style="color:#1BC800"><!--/coloro-->,<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#11C700--><span style="color:#11C700"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#06C800--><span style="color:#06C800"><!--/coloro-->T<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C804--><span style="color:#00C804"><!--/coloro-->H<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C80F--><span style="color:#00C80F"><!--/coloro-->E<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C81A--><span style="color:#00C81A"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C824--><span style="color:#00C824"><!--/coloro-->A<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C82D--><span style="color:#00C82D"><!--/coloro-->L<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C837--><span style="color:#00C837"><!--/coloro-->M<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C840--><span style="color:#00C840"><!--/coloro-->I<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C848--><span style="color:#00C848"><!--/coloro-->G<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C851--><span style="color:#00C851"><!--/coloro-->H<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C759--><span style="color:#00C759"><!--/coloro-->T<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C862--><span style="color:#00C862"><!--/coloro-->Y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C76A--><span style="color:#00C76A"><!--/coloro-->,<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C772--><span style="color:#00C772"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C87A--><span style="color:#00C87A"><!--/coloro-->S<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C783--><span style="color:#00C783"><!--/coloro-->U<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C78B--><span style="color:#00C78B"><!--/coloro-->P<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C893--><span style="color:#00C893"><!--/coloro-->E<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C89C--><span style="color:#00C89C"><!--/coloro-->R<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C7A4--><span style="color:#00C7A4"><!--/coloro-->-<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8AD--><span style="color:#00C8AD"><!--/coloro-->E<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8B6--><span style="color:#00C8B6"><!--/coloro-->V<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8C0--><span style="color:#00C8C0"><!--/coloro-->I<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C6C8--><span style="color:#00C6C8"><!--/coloro-->L<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00BCC8--><span style="color:#00BCC8"><!--/coloro-->,<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B3C8--><span style="color:#00B3C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00AAC8--><span style="color:#00AAC8"><!--/coloro-->D<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A2C8--><span style="color:#00A2C8"><!--/coloro-->I<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#009AC8--><span style="color:#009AC8"><!--/coloro-->M<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0092C8--><span style="color:#0092C8"><!--/coloro-->E<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008BC8--><span style="color:#008BC8"><!--/coloro-->N<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0083C8--><span style="color:#0083C8"><!--/coloro-->S<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007CC8--><span style="color:#007CC8"><!--/coloro-->I<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0075C8--><span style="color:#0075C8"><!--/coloro-->O<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006EC8--><span style="color:#006EC8"><!--/coloro-->N<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0067C8--><span style="color:#0067C8"><!--/coloro-->-<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0060C8--><span style="color:#0060C8"><!--/coloro-->T<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0059C7--><span style="color:#0059C7"><!--/coloro-->R<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0052C8--><span style="color:#0052C8"><!--/coloro-->A<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004BC8--><span style="color:#004BC8"><!--/coloro-->V<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0043C7--><span style="color:#0043C7"><!--/coloro-->E<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#003CC8--><span style="color:#003CC8"><!--/coloro-->L<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0035C8--><span style="color:#0035C8"><!--/coloro-->L<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#002DC8--><span style="color:#002DC8"><!--/coloro-->I<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0025C8--><span style="color:#0025C8"><!--/coloro-->N<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#001CC8--><span style="color:#001CC8"><!--/coloro-->G<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0014C7--><span style="color:#0014C7"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#000BC8--><span style="color:#000BC8"><!--/coloro-->S<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0001C7--><span style="color:#0001C7"><!--/coloro-->P<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0800C8--><span style="color:#0800C8"><!--/coloro-->A<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1100C8--><span style="color:#1100C8"><!--/coloro-->R<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1A00C7--><span style="color:#1A00C7"><!--/coloro-->K<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2300C7--><span style="color:#2300C7"><!--/coloro-->L<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2C00C7--><span style="color:#2C00C7"><!--/coloro-->E<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3400C8--><span style="color:#3400C8"><!--/coloro-->L<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3C00C7--><span style="color:#3C00C7"><!--/coloro-->O<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4500C8--><span style="color:#4500C8"><!--/coloro-->R<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4D00C8--><span style="color:#4D00C8"><!--/coloro-->D<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5500C8--><span style="color:#5500C8"><!--/coloro-->,<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5D00C8--><span style="color:#5D00C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6500C8--><span style="color:#6500C8"><!--/coloro-->A<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6E00C8--><span style="color:#6E00C8"><!--/coloro-->C<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7600C8--><span style="color:#7600C8"><!--/coloro-->E<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7F00C8--><span style="color:#7F00C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8800C8--><span style="color:#8800C8"><!--/coloro-->F<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9100C8--><span style="color:#9100C8"><!--/coloro-->A<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9A00C8--><span style="color:#9A00C8"><!--/coloro-->I<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A300C8--><span style="color:#A300C8"><!--/coloro-->T<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#AD00C8--><span style="color:#AD00C8"><!--/coloro-->H<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B800C8--><span style="color:#B800C8"><!--/coloro-->!<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->


----------



## pistone (Jul 29, 2011)

banned coz ........is that a unicorn on your avatar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



also yeah the piggy is growing ....but still has some kg to become fat


----------



## Ace (Jul 29, 2011)

<!--coloro:#C80046--><span style="color:#C80046"><!--/coloro-->B<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8003F--><span style="color:#C8003F"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80039--><span style="color:#C80039"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80032--><span style="color:#C80032"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C7002C--><span style="color:#C7002C"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80025--><span style="color:#C80025"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C7001E--><span style="color:#C7001E"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C70017--><span style="color:#C70017"><!--/coloro-->b<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80010--><span style="color:#C80010"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C70009--><span style="color:#C70009"><!--/coloro-->c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80001--><span style="color:#C80001"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80500--><span style="color:#C80500"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80C00--><span style="color:#C80C00"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C81300--><span style="color:#C81300"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C81A00--><span style="color:#C81A00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C82100--><span style="color:#C82100"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C82700--><span style="color:#C82700"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C82D00--><span style="color:#C82D00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C83300--><span style="color:#C83300"><!--/coloro-->I<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C83900--><span style="color:#C83900"><!--/coloro-->S<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C83F00--><span style="color:#C83F00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C84500--><span style="color:#C84500"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C84A00--><span style="color:#C84A00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C75000--><span style="color:#C75000"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C85500--><span style="color:#C85500"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C85B00--><span style="color:#C85B00"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C86000--><span style="color:#C86000"><!--/coloro-->c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C86600--><span style="color:#C86600"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C86B00--><span style="color:#C86B00"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C87100--><span style="color:#C87100"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C87600--><span style="color:#C87600"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C87C00--><span style="color:#C87C00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C88100--><span style="color:#C88100"><!--/coloro-->I<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C88700--><span style="color:#C88700"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C88D00--><span style="color:#C88D00"><!--/coloro-->'<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C79300--><span style="color:#C79300"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C89900--><span style="color:#C89900"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C89F00--><span style="color:#C89F00"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8A500--><span style="color:#C8A500"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8AB00--><span style="color:#C8AB00"><!--/coloro-->,<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8B200--><span style="color:#C8B200"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8B900--><span style="color:#C8B900"><!--/coloro-->T<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8C000--><span style="color:#C8C000"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C7C800--><span style="color:#C7C800"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C0C800--><span style="color:#C0C800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B8C800--><span style="color:#B8C800"><!--/coloro-->A<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B1C800--><span style="color:#B1C800"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#AAC800--><span style="color:#AAC800"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A3C700--><span style="color:#A3C700"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9DC700--><span style="color:#9DC700"><!--/coloro-->g<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#96C800--><span style="color:#96C800"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8FC800--><span style="color:#8FC800"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#89C800--><span style="color:#89C800"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#82C800--><span style="color:#82C800"><!--/coloro-->,<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7CC800--><span style="color:#7CC800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#76C800--><span style="color:#76C800"><!--/coloro-->S<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6FC800--><span style="color:#6FC800"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#69C800--><span style="color:#69C800"><!--/coloro-->p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#63C800--><span style="color:#63C800"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5CC700--><span style="color:#5CC700"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#56C700--><span style="color:#56C700"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4FC700--><span style="color:#4FC700"><!--/coloro-->E<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#48C700--><span style="color:#48C700"><!--/coloro-->v<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#42C800--><span style="color:#42C800"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3BC800--><span style="color:#3BC800"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#34C800--><span style="color:#34C800"><!--/coloro-->,<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2CC800--><span style="color:#2CC800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#25C800--><span style="color:#25C800"><!--/coloro-->D<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1DC800--><span style="color:#1DC800"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#15C800--><span style="color:#15C800"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0DC800--><span style="color:#0DC800"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#05C800--><span style="color:#05C800"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C803--><span style="color:#00C803"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C70C--><span style="color:#00C70C"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C814--><span style="color:#00C814"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C81C--><span style="color:#00C81C"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C824--><span style="color:#00C824"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C82B--><span style="color:#00C82B"><!--/coloro-->T<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C833--><span style="color:#00C833"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C83A--><span style="color:#00C83A"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C841--><span style="color:#00C841"><!--/coloro-->v<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C847--><span style="color:#00C847"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C74E--><span style="color:#00C74E"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C855--><span style="color:#00C855"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C85B--><span style="color:#00C85B"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C762--><span style="color:#00C762"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C868--><span style="color:#00C868"><!--/coloro-->g<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C76E--><span style="color:#00C76E"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C875--><span style="color:#00C875"><!--/coloro-->S<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C77B--><span style="color:#00C77B"><!--/coloro-->p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C882--><span style="color:#00C882"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C888--><span style="color:#00C888"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C88E--><span style="color:#00C88E"><!--/coloro-->k<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C795--><span style="color:#00C795"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C79C--><span style="color:#00C79C"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8A2--><span style="color:#00C8A2"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8A9--><span style="color:#00C8A9"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8B0--><span style="color:#00C8B0"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C7B7--><span style="color:#00C7B7"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8BE--><span style="color:#00C8BE"><!--/coloro-->,<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8C6--><span style="color:#00C8C6"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C2C8--><span style="color:#00C2C8"><!--/coloro-->A<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00BAC8--><span style="color:#00BAC8"><!--/coloro-->c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B3C8--><span style="color:#00B3C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00ACC7--><span style="color:#00ACC7"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A6C8--><span style="color:#00A6C8"><!--/coloro-->F<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A0C8--><span style="color:#00A0C8"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0099C8--><span style="color:#0099C8"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0093C7--><span style="color:#0093C7"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008EC8--><span style="color:#008EC8"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0088C8--><span style="color:#0088C8"><!--/coloro-->!<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0082C8--><span style="color:#0082C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007CC8--><span style="color:#007CC8"><!--/coloro-->W<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0077C7--><span style="color:#0077C7"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0071C8--><span style="color:#0071C8"><!--/coloro-->'<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006CC8--><span style="color:#006CC8"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0066C8--><span style="color:#0066C8"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0061C8--><span style="color:#0061C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#005CC8--><span style="color:#005CC8"><!--/coloro-->g<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0056C8--><span style="color:#0056C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0051C7--><span style="color:#0051C7"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004BC8--><span style="color:#004BC8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0045C7--><span style="color:#0045C7"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0040C7--><span style="color:#0040C7"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#003AC8--><span style="color:#003AC8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0034C8--><span style="color:#0034C8"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#002EC8--><span style="color:#002EC8"><!--/coloro-->g<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0028C7--><span style="color:#0028C7"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0022C8--><span style="color:#0022C8"><!--/coloro-->w<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#001BC8--><span style="color:#001BC8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0014C8--><span style="color:#0014C8"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#000DC8--><span style="color:#000DC8"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0006C8--><span style="color:#0006C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0000C7--><span style="color:#0000C7"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0800C8--><span style="color:#0800C8"><!--/coloro-->f<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0F00C7--><span style="color:#0F00C7"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1600C8--><span style="color:#1600C8"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1D00C8--><span style="color:#1D00C8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2400C8--><span style="color:#2400C8"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2B00C8--><span style="color:#2B00C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3100C8--><span style="color:#3100C8"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3800C8--><span style="color:#3800C8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3E00C7--><span style="color:#3E00C7"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4500C8--><span style="color:#4500C8"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4B00C7--><span style="color:#4B00C7"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5200C8--><span style="color:#5200C8"><!--/coloro-->k<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5800C8--><span style="color:#5800C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5E00C8--><span style="color:#5E00C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6500C8--><span style="color:#6500C8"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6B00C8--><span style="color:#6B00C8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7200C7--><span style="color:#7200C7"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7800C8--><span style="color:#7800C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7F00C8--><span style="color:#7F00C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8600C8--><span style="color:#8600C8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8D00C8--><span style="color:#8D00C8"><!--/coloro-->f<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9400C8--><span style="color:#9400C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9B00C8--><span style="color:#9B00C8"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A200C8--><span style="color:#A200C8"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#AA00C8--><span style="color:#AA00C8"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B200C8--><span style="color:#B200C8"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#BA00C8--><span style="color:#BA00C8"><!--/coloro-->!<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 29, 2011)

ed cuz..

ALWAYS, I WANNA BE WITH YOU, AND MAKE BELIEVE WITH YOU, AND LIVE IN HARMONY HARMONY OH!


----------



## Narayan (Jul 29, 2011)

banned coz you all get off my thread. this is mine now.


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 29, 2011)

ed cuz never (gonna give you up).


----------



## Paarish (Jul 29, 2011)

banned cos this one is mine:

http://gbatemp.net/t284230-this-is-my-thread


----------



## pistone (Jul 29, 2011)

banned coz ........im the only one that cant see narayan avatar or what?


----------



## Paarish (Jul 29, 2011)

banned cos he said he's fixing it


----------



## pistone (Jul 29, 2011)

banned coz ok......... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and @frozen i didnt see it on today  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ..............and now that i think about it even some EOF users arent so active this days


----------



## Narayan (Jul 30, 2011)

banned coz a lot are busy. i'm also supposed to be busy...but i'm slacking off...


----------



## pistone (Jul 30, 2011)

banned coz back to work nao


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 30, 2011)

Banned cuz I feel like I needed to get something done this summer.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 30, 2011)

ed cuz >_>; yeah... busy... thats it...


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jul 30, 2011)

banned for just getting back from a party with a not very PC painted face


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 30, 2011)

ed because you are obviously not high enough yet...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 30, 2011)

ez cuz a few shots of vodka or a shitload o' pot should do the trick


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 30, 2011)

ed cuz a whiff of my mustache should work as well


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jul 30, 2011)

banned for looking evil right now


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 30, 2011)

ed for trying to be a panda


----------



## q-1 (Jul 30, 2011)

banned for being frozen.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 30, 2011)

ed because if i were to be q, you would be one less than me


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 30, 2011)

ed cuz (323-5+2)/(4-3+(-1))=?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 30, 2011)

ed for undefined?


----------



## YetoJesse (Jul 30, 2011)

Banned cuz (323-5+2)/(4-3+(-1))=320/0=0....


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 30, 2011)

ed cuz undefined?


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 30, 2011)

ed cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 30, 2011)

ed cuz >_>;


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jul 30, 2011)

banned for looking like a comic character










someone pointed this out to me


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 30, 2011)

ed because... i still think you look like a panda



Spoiler: Blogyness



I cut my meter long hair... and now i have the same type of hair cut as Heman... this depresses me...





Spoiler: Heman


----------



## pistone (Jul 30, 2011)

banned coz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .........dont be alarmed ...but your neck ........its growing


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 30, 2011)

ed cuz... NOPE.avi

Edit: Here is a bonus for Tales of fans 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler: rawr


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jul 30, 2011)

banned because i think it is

i cant suckle it now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




lean over please


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 30, 2011)

ed because ITS A TRAP!!!


----------



## pistone (Jul 30, 2011)

banned coz let me do it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .....just this time  :


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 30, 2011)

ed cuz ITS A TARP!!!


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jul 30, 2011)

banned because i think i just ate more scampi than the human body can withstand


----------



## pistone (Jul 30, 2011)

banned coz


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 30, 2011)

ed cuz this needs more pony


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jul 30, 2011)

banned because


----------



## pistone (Jul 30, 2011)

banned coz ........wanna make your self a warn


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 30, 2011)

ed cuz


Spoiler: its a trap


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jul 30, 2011)

banned for tattooing the my little ponys butterflies on FrozenIndignations butt


----------



## pistone (Jul 30, 2011)

banned coz ^


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 30, 2011)

ed because you must be blind, those look like balloons to me :/ now im going to put on these glasses i need to see stuff and... oh...


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jul 30, 2011)

banned for tattooing on FrozenIndignation not what he wanted

heres a pic


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 30, 2011)

That... is just disturbing...


----------



## pistone (Jul 30, 2011)

banned coz ......goodbay lunch


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 30, 2011)

ed cuz, hello zoidberg food


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jul 30, 2011)

banned for being bad
sorry FrozenIndignation 
i like your pjs tho


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 30, 2011)

ed cuz thanks, i stole them from a hobo...


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jul 30, 2011)

ed because i might have to borrow them


----------



## pistone (Jul 30, 2011)

banned coz .......... why not pay for them you dirty pirate


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 30, 2011)

ed cuz do what you want cuz a pirate is free, you are a pirate


----------



## Paarish (Jul 30, 2011)

ed for long neck kanonno


----------



## YoshiInAVoid (Jul 30, 2011)

This topic should be locked now since everyone that's posting in here is banned anyway.

Baned for talking about pirates.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 30, 2011)

ed because she can now compare with long neck Claire and long neck Sophie


----------



## pistone (Jul 30, 2011)

banned coz  Why is the Rum Gone ?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 30, 2011)

ed cuz DRINKS ALL ROUND!!!


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jul 30, 2011)

banned because this ad made me laugh

[youtube]http://youtu.be/wzlEDAuKlo4[/youtube]


----------



## pistone (Jul 30, 2011)

banned coz no problem i'v  got a jar of dirt


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 30, 2011)

ed cuz i have a jar of pony


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 30, 2011)

Banned for love!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 30, 2011)

ed for love


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jul 30, 2011)

banned because im really confused because of this

What is this?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 30, 2011)

ed because... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 seems simple enough...


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jul 30, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> ed because...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



banned because why does the man get inside the dog tho


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 30, 2011)

Pong20302000 said:
			
		

> FrozenIndignation said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Simple, its his super power 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And might i say, i am quite jelly


----------



## wasim (Jul 30, 2011)

banned for quoting !


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 30, 2011)

wasim said:
			
		

> banned for quoting !








 ed for being quoted


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jul 30, 2011)

look at that neck 






banned for dribbling


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 30, 2011)

ed for that emoticon


----------



## Paarish (Jul 30, 2011)

ed cos why does pong keep banning himself?



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> banned for dribbling


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jul 30, 2011)

ed for banning self





neck neck neck neck


----------



## ShakeBunny (Jul 30, 2011)

Banned, because that's how the game works.


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jul 30, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> ed for that emoticon


Omg banned for long neck.


----------



## ShakeBunny (Jul 30, 2011)

Banned for not banning me.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jul 30, 2011)

banned for leaking 3DS Dev info

no one posts in my info leaks tho

3DS dev info leak


----------



## ShakeBunny (Jul 30, 2011)

Banned for banning yourself.


----------



## Pyrmon (Jul 30, 2011)

penguindefender said:
			
		

> Banned for banning yourself.


Banned for pixelated avatar.


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 31, 2011)

ed for quoting.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 31, 2011)

ed for *lick*


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 31, 2011)

ed for your long neck.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 31, 2011)

ed for being a pokemon


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 31, 2011)

ed cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 31, 2011)

ed for


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 31, 2011)

ed cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 31, 2011)

ed cuz


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 31, 2011)

ed cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 31, 2011)

ed cuz


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 31, 2011)

1000th-EOF-post


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 31, 2011)

ed cuz congrats


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 31, 2011)

ed cuz time for 10000.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 31, 2011)

ed cuz i'm almost at 2500


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 31, 2011)

ed maybe I need to set the bar a little lower..


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 31, 2011)

ed cuz i like setting the bar high... it makes things amusing


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 31, 2011)

ed I always run into the bar when I set it too high.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 31, 2011)

ed because thats the reason i set it high


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 31, 2011)

ed cuz 10000 EOF posts seems unlikely. I'll be gone by then


----------



## Narayan (Jul 31, 2011)

banned coz i've got 3k+


----------



## ShakeBunny (Jul 31, 2011)

Banned, because I'm a meanie.


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 31, 2011)

ed cuz you're a meanie.


----------



## ShakeBunny (Jul 31, 2011)

Banned, because you're damn right I am! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But hey, I think you need a hug.

"SOMEONE HUG THIS GUY! I'M NOT DOING IT!!!"


----------



## Narayan (Jul 31, 2011)

banned coz i'm not hugging him.


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 31, 2011)

ed cuz eww, hugs.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 31, 2011)

ed cuz hugs are drugs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*insert hugging emoticon here*


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Jul 31, 2011)

Banned coz I'm back and gonna break your trio


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 31, 2011)

ed cuz my neck is a trio


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Jul 31, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> ed cuz my neck is a trio


:fuck:





 ed cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 31, 2011)

ed cuz


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Jul 31, 2011)

ed cuz


----------



## pistone (Jul 31, 2011)

coz


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 31, 2011)

ed cuz


----------



## ShakeBunny (Jul 31, 2011)

'cause 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But seriously banned, because that's how the game works.


----------



## Jerome10 (Jul 31, 2011)

ed cuz I'm baaaaack to 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you all! Nyahahahaha!


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 31, 2011)

ed for being serious in the EOF. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: Once again, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 'd


----------



## Jerome10 (Jul 31, 2011)

ed cuz am I?


----------



## ShakeBunny (Jul 31, 2011)

Banned for not being fast enough to ban me when you had the chance.


----------



## Jerome10 (Jul 31, 2011)

ed cuz ninja twice (and I didn't even see it the first time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## ShakeBunny (Jul 31, 2011)

Banned because wow... you're good.


----------



## Paarish (Jul 31, 2011)

ed cos Seth Green is a brony


----------



## ShakeBunny (Jul 31, 2011)

because I KNOW!!!


----------



## Paarish (Jul 31, 2011)

ed cos you mean you have always known or you mean that you found out just now and you're like "inorite?"


----------



## ShakeBunny (Jul 31, 2011)

Banned, because I just found out, and am as giddy as a school-pony!


----------



## Jerome10 (Jul 31, 2011)

ed cuz you've got your pony licking my screen >.


----------



## ShakeBunny (Jul 31, 2011)

Banned, because she's only trying to help.


----------



## Jerome10 (Jul 31, 2011)

ed cuz I lost my saves because my SD broke --'


----------



## Paarish (Jul 31, 2011)

ed cos if she wasn't so pixelated it would help! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




dammit Ninja'd!


----------



## Jerome10 (Jul 31, 2011)

ed cuz sorry to be a ninja


----------



## ShakeBunny (Jul 31, 2011)

Banned, because I intend on making a better version today.


----------



## Jerome10 (Jul 31, 2011)

ed cuz damn it! I don't want to be a ninja >.


----------



## Paarish (Jul 31, 2011)

ed cos you're too fast!


----------



## Jerome10 (Jul 31, 2011)

ed cuz you all are two slow


----------



## Paarish (Jul 31, 2011)

ed cos I know I am


----------



## Jerome10 (Jul 31, 2011)

ed cuz


----------



## Paarish (Jul 31, 2011)

ed for spamming in the EOF


----------



## Jerome10 (Jul 31, 2011)

ed cuz I'm not alone


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 31, 2011)

ed cuz


----------



## Paarish (Jul 31, 2011)

ed for


----------



## Paarish (Jul 31, 2011)

ed for


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 31, 2011)

ed cuz double post?


----------



## Jerome10 (Jul 31, 2011)

ed


----------



## Paarish (Jul 31, 2011)

ed cos how did i double post?


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 31, 2011)

ed cuz previous page, last post and this page, first post.


----------



## Jerome10 (Jul 31, 2011)

ed cuz I Nyaned for more than 900 sec right now >.


----------



## Paarish (Jul 31, 2011)

ed cos ONLY 900 secs? pfft...


----------



## Jerome10 (Jul 31, 2011)

ed cuz I had enough for today >.>


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 31, 2011)

ed cuz boo. Still not enough for me.


----------



## Paarish (Jul 31, 2011)

ed cos it's OVER 9000!


----------



## Jerome10 (Jul 31, 2011)

ed cuz O_O


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 31, 2011)

ed cuz one of you sent me a hate mail.


----------



## Paarish (Jul 31, 2011)

ed cos I did no such thing >_>


----------



## Jerome10 (Jul 31, 2011)

ed cuz me neither...

Edit : Wait... WTF?!? "-1 New Messages"? It can't be >.>


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 31, 2011)

Of course not!


----------



## Jerome10 (Jul 31, 2011)

ed cuz of Lugia


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 31, 2011)

ed cuz that's Latios.

Unless...


----------



## Paarish (Jul 31, 2011)

NINJA'D


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 31, 2011)

ed cuz DOUBLE LICKING ACTION!


----------



## Jerome10 (Jul 31, 2011)

ed cuz Hydreigon has two licking legendaries and you three blinking Kanonnos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit: Arghhhh! Ninja'd >.>


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 31, 2011)

ed cuz should I make it three? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Spoiler



nahh.


----------



## Paarish (Jul 31, 2011)

ed cos DO EET!


----------



## ShakeBunny (Jul 31, 2011)

Banned, because AV=fixed.


----------



## Jerome10 (Jul 31, 2011)

ed cuz Agreed, want 3 f them


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 31, 2011)

ed cuz I'll go over the filesize limit if I do.
EDIT: NINJA'D.

EDIT2: SPELLING FAIL.


----------



## Paarish (Jul 31, 2011)

@penguindefender computer problems? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@Hydreigon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@Jerome Narayan has temporary left the temp and F/I has made his into a Giraffe.. so I guess the Kanonno trio is over... for now...


----------



## Jerome10 (Jul 31, 2011)

ed cuz that's sad >.<

EDIT: didn't understand what happened here >.< Multi-
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Edit-2: Sad, we lost our Kanonnos :/


----------



## Paarish (Jul 31, 2011)

ed cos my next ava/sig will be Disgaea based. Don't like SRPGs but I loved the VN.


----------



## Jerome10 (Jul 31, 2011)

ed cuz I have to think of a better avatar for myself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (and maybe an other sig too, who knows?)


----------



## Paarish (Jul 31, 2011)

ed cos I like your current one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It's cute and kinda smexy


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 31, 2011)

ed cuz actually, my ava is only 24KB... so it might not go over...


----------



## pistone (Jul 31, 2011)

banned coz my ava + sig was over but .........well vulpes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ....now he hates me


----------



## Jerome10 (Jul 31, 2011)

ed cuz Sponge Bob!


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 31, 2011)

ed cuz who lives in a pineapple under the sea?


----------



## pistone (Jul 31, 2011)

banned coz jerome10 ..............what's the meaning of your username ?


----------



## Paarish (Jul 31, 2011)

Hydreigon said:
			
		

> ed cuz who lives in a pineapple under the sea?
> SPONGEBOB SQUAREPANTS!
> 
> QUOTE(master00d @ Jul 31 2011, 09:41 PM) banned coz jerome10 ..............what's the meaning of your username ?








 ed cos I know~


----------



## Jerome10 (Jul 31, 2011)

ed cuz me too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And I'll not tell
Actually I'll tell only to ninjas: it's an error from long ago which led to me having this username, and I kept it because it's better for me to have only one username (when available at least)


----------



## pistone (Jul 31, 2011)

banned coz
1..........thas me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



2.im the only one not to know ?!


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 31, 2011)

ed cuz TELL USSSSSSS. nah.. just kidding! if you can read this. hehehe
Why am I the one getting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 'd all the time?


----------



## Jerome10 (Jul 31, 2011)

ed cuz I'm a ninja 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and cuz of Latia 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(doen't mean I ninja'd you, or at least not in this same manner right now)


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 31, 2011)

ed cuz *triple lick*


----------



## Paarish (Jul 31, 2011)

ed for 3x the licking!


----------



## Jerome10 (Jul 31, 2011)

ed cuz I got this right now :


Spoiler











Edit:



Spoiler



Now they're all synchronized


----------



## machomuu (Jul 31, 2011)

ed for wub.


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 31, 2011)

ed cuz whoops.

Wait...it's synced for me...


Spoiler


----------



## machomuu (Jul 31, 2011)

Banned for fixed


----------



## Paarish (Jul 31, 2011)

ed cos same for me


----------



## Jerome10 (Jul 31, 2011)

ed cuz now it is


----------



## machomuu (Jul 31, 2011)

ed for my awesome smiley.


----------



## Paarish (Jul 31, 2011)

Godot






 you stole that from court-records! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Godot is ashamed...


----------



## machomuu (Jul 31, 2011)

Banned for...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 31, 2011)

ed cuz


----------



## Jerome10 (Jul 31, 2011)

ed


----------



## Paarish (Jul 31, 2011)

ed


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 31, 2011)

ed


----------



## machomuu (Jul 31, 2011)

ed


----------



## Jerome10 (Jul 31, 2011)

ed


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 31, 2011)

ed


----------



## Paarish (Jul 31, 2011)

ed


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 31, 2011)

ed.


----------



## Jerome10 (Jul 31, 2011)

Turned


----------



## Paarish (Jul 31, 2011)

burned


----------



## ShakeBunny (Jul 31, 2011)

Bunned.


----------



## pistone (Jul 31, 2011)

'd


----------



## Jerome10 (Jul 31, 2011)

Tired ^^' 'night everyone


----------



## pistone (Jul 31, 2011)

banned coz me too ........night 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and remember


Spoiler



i forgot ............but you must not !


----------



## Paarish (Jul 31, 2011)

night guys!


----------



## machomuu (Aug 1, 2011)

Banned for being in the UK so you must sleep.


----------



## Paarish (Aug 1, 2011)

ed cos sleep is for the weak


----------



## ShakeBunny (Aug 1, 2011)

Banned, because I agree with you.


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 1, 2011)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Banned for that awful smelling fart that you just did.


Recycled ban.


----------



## ShakeBunny (Aug 1, 2011)

Banned for having more lick icons than me.


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 1, 2011)

ed cuz they're cleaning my computer screen.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 1, 2011)

ed for having a way to clear your screen


----------



## machomuu (Aug 1, 2011)

Banned for...what the heck happened to your neck?


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 1, 2011)

ed cuz it wanted to be a trio all by itself


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 1, 2011)

ed cuz poor neck


----------



## Paarish (Aug 1, 2011)

ed cos look who's back


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 1, 2011)

ed cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 1, 2011)

ed cuz


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 1, 2011)

ed cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 1, 2011)

ed cuz


----------



## Paarish (Aug 1, 2011)

ed cos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




NINJA'D but still applicable


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 1, 2011)

ed for being ninja'd


----------



## Paarish (Aug 1, 2011)

ed for being a ninja! >_


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 1, 2011)

ed for


Spoiler


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 1, 2011)

ed cuz I prefer magic users


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 1, 2011)

ed cuz


Spoiler


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 1, 2011)

ed cuz 



Spoiler



RIIIITAAAAAA 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (She's broken, I love that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 She's Unknown mode's easy mode 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
But anyway the best is Jade, Rita comes second, and third is Pascal from ToG(f) cuz she's crazy


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 1, 2011)

ed cuz i love pascal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i need to play graces (f) again


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 1, 2011)

ed cuz I don't have a ps3 to play graces f >.> (and ps3 ver of vesperia btw...)


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 1, 2011)

ed cuz i buy consoles only for tales of games


----------



## Paarish (Aug 1, 2011)

ed cos


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 1, 2011)

ed cuz the only game i own for xbox360 is tales of vesperia


----------



## Paarish (Aug 1, 2011)

ed cos it's too expensive for me so I'll stick with the PS3 version. 

Patty...


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 1, 2011)

ed cuz I bought a x360 for vesperia in the first place too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(poor me, now there's a ps3 version 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 1, 2011)

ed cuz ive only had 1 play through of the ps3 vesperia so far


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 1, 2011)

ed cuz I had none


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 1, 2011)

ed cuz my characters are all around lvl 140ish (exept rita who is closer to 160) and ive only played it for about 100 hours (last time i played i got the 100 hours trophy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 1, 2011)

ed cuz level 173 for rita after 183 hours (2 gameplays)


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 1, 2011)

ed cuz i still need to get the rest of the trophies in both vesperia and graces f


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 1, 2011)

ed cuz Tales of


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 1, 2011)

ed for 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ing tales of

Edit: *uses an item*


----------



## Paarish (Aug 1, 2011)

ed cos my brother keeps deleting my user so i can never get as far as the first "part" of the game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Though I completed it like once or something... which is why i constantly play it...


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 1, 2011)

ed cuz your brother sounds like a jerk 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit: or perhaps i am too harsh on people who delete other's save files...


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 1, 2011)

ed cuz you're right: he sounds like a jerk


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 1, 2011)

ed cuz i am willing to eat popsicles in the middles of winter, in your honor!


----------



## Paarish (Aug 1, 2011)

ed cos I am willing to eat spicy curry in the middle of summer in your honour


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 1, 2011)

ed cuz i love disgaea's script 


Spoiler: disgaea 3



If I had to choose one word to describe me, it would be sexy. And amazing. Sexy, amazing, peerless, godly ...and sexy!


----------



## Paarish (Aug 1, 2011)

ed cos i don't like disgaea cos it's a SRPG but I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the VN. (Still haven't completed though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 1, 2011)

ed cuz... VN... visual novel? disgaea infinite? 

I likes disgaea cuz of how easy it is to exploit things


----------



## pistone (Aug 1, 2011)

banned coz disgea? is that a great game?


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 1, 2011)

ed cuz, it is if you want to play for hundreds of hours 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Granted i still like tales of games more...


----------



## pistone (Aug 1, 2011)

banned coz...............but it is turn based ?


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 1, 2011)

ed cuz that it is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But you your characters can gain levels of up to 9999 
Yes, four nines...
And you can "reincarnate" back to level 1 with increased base stats, making them even more powerful 

And you can increase your weapon levels as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And then increase your armor and other equipment levels as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And your skills become more powerful with use 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 i loves it...


----------



## pistone (Aug 1, 2011)

banned coz sound good .....but is turn based with field moving coz i hate that kind of games ...........also when you finish the game ..........do new features (story) unlocks ?


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 1, 2011)

ed cuz it goes with your characters turns, and then the opponents, kind of like fire emblem... >_>; i cant think of any others 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And after you complete the main story there is still some story after, but the difficulty of the game increases greatly...


----------



## pistone (Aug 1, 2011)

banned coz i hate those type of games ....... i like more games like golden sun or dragon quest >.>


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 1, 2011)

ed cuz while i love golden sun, i hate dragon quest 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (exept 9, but that one was hard >_


----------



## pistone (Aug 1, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> ed cuz while i love golden sun, i hate dragon quest
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 1, 2011)

ed cuz i completed all of DQ9... solo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... ALL OF IT!!!


----------



## pistone (Aug 1, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> ed cuz i completed all of DQ9... solo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


banned coz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 just for curiosity how many h did it take ?


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 1, 2011)

ed cuz i dont remember >_


----------



## pistone (Aug 1, 2011)

banned coz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and i think thats not the game with the most h you played isnt it ?


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 1, 2011)

ed cuz i know ive clocked 400 hours in disgaea 2 DHD 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think ive clocked something like 600 hours between the two versions of tales of graces


----------



## pistone (Aug 1, 2011)

banned coz i never palyed tales of grace ........is any good..........also you do game alot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...............you can concentrate allot


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 1, 2011)

ed cuz tales of graces is my favorite tales of so far 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so yeah, its good ... but the english version will not be out until 2012 >_


----------



## pistone (Aug 1, 2011)

banned coz .........i understand 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 its japanese ..............i cant play that.........or at last not yet
and the "tales" games are any good i never played one :s


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 1, 2011)

ed cuz they are generally good... Some tales of games may appeal themselves better to people than others... Its main focus is almost always (probly save legendia) gameplay, and I truly believe they are all fun in that regard... story is generally hit or miss for most people... The games have some really good replay value thanks to the grade shop/new game +

That being said as impartially as i can, "tales of" are the only games that make me purchase a console 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 infact, i only purchased 1 game for my xbox360: tales of vesperia


----------



## pistone (Aug 1, 2011)

banned coz they are all turn based ?


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 1, 2011)

ed cuz tales of games are all real time action RPGs... or whatever the person who will complain at me later will call them... 

here's an example
[youtube]http://youtu.be/HMV1eeeX8fQ[/youtube]

Edit: each game also changes the battle system abit... so there's that, but its always that you control one character while the others are controlled by cpu


----------



## pistone (Aug 1, 2011)

banned coz.........now that's awesome 
i thought it was like this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i hate this kind of games


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 1, 2011)

ed cuz the game above is also one of my favorites


----------



## pistone (Aug 1, 2011)

banned coz you have your opinions .........but the think that i love the must about a game is
1.story
2.i hate "go find this XXX item .....i"
3.love the gameplay and the music


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 1, 2011)

ed cuz i liked the story of fire emblem 9 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It had no "find this" plot element
and because how fun yet simple the gameplay was... 

I am a fan of fire emblem, but i can see how people would not like it, and am fine with that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but i like to try and find beauty in every game, from the good, the bad, or the ugly...


----------



## pistone (Aug 1, 2011)

banned coz even on superman 64 ?


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 1, 2011)

ed cuz yes. I have even though of a way to present it as the best game ever


----------



## pistone (Aug 1, 2011)

banned coz even the games in russian 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ?
also good luck for that


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 1, 2011)

Obligatory 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





			
				master00d said:
			
		

> banned coz even the games in russian
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Never underestimate the power of propaganda


----------



## pistone (Aug 1, 2011)

obligatory : you are banned coz
1.even Russian roulette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



2.iv seen enough spots to not bay anything before pirating it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it wont work with me


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 1, 2011)

ed cuz we shall see


----------



## pistone (Aug 1, 2011)

banned coz hope that we all win !


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 1, 2011)

ed cuz the only winning move is not to play at all


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 1, 2011)

Banned from SPACE!


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 1, 2011)

ed for space cops


----------



## pistone (Aug 1, 2011)

Banned for space race


----------



## machomuu (Aug 1, 2011)

Banned for my awesome new avatar.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 1, 2011)

ed for your awesome new avatar


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 1, 2011)

ed for his awesome new avatar.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 1, 2011)

ed cuz im so close to having more posts in this thread than nara- kun >_


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 1, 2011)

ed cuz I'm nowhere near any of you.. ;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 1, 2011)

ed cuz its only recently that i have gotten anywhere near nara-kun


----------



## Paarish (Aug 1, 2011)

ed cos ironically he's left the Temp...



Spoiler



for this week...


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 1, 2011)

ed cuz im getting close to you too 30084pm-sama


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 1, 2011)

cuz you should post moar and claim this thread.


----------



## Paarish (Aug 1, 2011)

ed cos I beat all of you >_


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 1, 2011)

ed cuz try to beat Toni.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 1, 2011)

ed cuz i will definetly beat you!!! ... maybe...

Edit: ninja'd


----------



## Paarish (Aug 1, 2011)

ed cos stop posting or you're gonna beat narry-chan


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 1, 2011)

ed cuz its what he would want


----------



## Paarish (Aug 1, 2011)

ed cos LIES!


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 1, 2011)

ed cuz chance!!! Now i have 1 more than him


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 1, 2011)

ed cos stupid game


----------



## Paarish (Aug 1, 2011)

ed cos wha-


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 1, 2011)

ed cuz I meant "you're ban/ ed game" (and cuz I'm so stupid >.>)


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 1, 2011)

ed cuz what now?


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 1, 2011)

ed cuz :yaylatias:


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 1, 2011)

ed cuz


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 1, 2011)

ed cuz :yaylatios:





Looks like someone drank too much Red Bull.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 1, 2011)

ed cuz someone did not have enough


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 1, 2011)

ed cuz that would be me.  ;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 1, 2011)

ed cuz green tea gives me the hyperactive energy i need 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Or was that the large ammounts of sugar


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 1, 2011)

ed cuz maybe it was the Red Bull I poured into your tea.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 1, 2011)

ed cuz... wait, i already diluted my tea with coffee 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



so that means...
YOU DILUTED MY COFFEE... or was it tea?


----------



## Paarish (Aug 1, 2011)

ed cos i'm gonna have a shower


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 1, 2011)

ed cuz i think i might fall asleep... what with it being almost 5am in my timezone...


----------



## machomuu (Aug 1, 2011)

Banned cuz C-C-C-COMBOBREAKER!


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 1, 2011)

ed cuz you broke it...


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 1, 2011)

ed cuz I fixed it.


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 1, 2011)

ed cuz :yayfix:


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 1, 2011)

ed cuz :yaycombobreaker:


----------



## Paarish (Aug 1, 2011)

ed cos


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 1, 2011)

ed cuz let us make this page a 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 page


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 1, 2011)

ed cuz


----------



## pistone (Aug 1, 2011)

banned coz


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 1, 2011)

ed cuz


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 1, 2011)

ed cuz Bwaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 1, 2011)

ed cuz YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYY~~~


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 1, 2011)

ed cuz FUUUUUUUUUUUUUU~


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 1, 2011)

ed cuz UMAD?


----------



## ShakeBunny (Aug 1, 2011)

Banned, because I'm in a great mood, but I still feel like taking someone down a peg.


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Aug 2, 2011)

ed coz


----------



## ShakeBunny (Aug 2, 2011)

Banned, because BANNEDacoot.


----------



## Nimbus (Aug 2, 2011)

penguindefender said:
			
		

> Banned, because BANNEDacoot.



Banned because I'm in a darker mood...


----------



## machomuu (Aug 2, 2011)

Banned 'cuz Death Note then?


----------



## Nimbus (Aug 2, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Banned 'cuz Death Note then?



*Banned cause I'm being a sadist mood tonight.* 



Spoiler



The world has been slowly pissing me off lately, lack of common sense, idiots knowing our policy at work but breaking it or customers asking us to break it (Fat effing chance!), 90% of drivers on the road losing all inteligence when it starts even raining the slightest (A hailstorm..in summer...and they all start breaking every possible traffic rule, I nearly got hit twice from idiots texting *yo, it's illegal people!*, and staring around at the weather..I mean my god..), and I was already disappointed and angry at societys lack of inteligence in general before. God society...wtf is wrong with you!...I want every dumb person like this that I meet from now till the end of the week to either drop dead EASY, or spontaneously combust. My rage and hate is boiling over, and for once...I can't contain any bit of it!





Spoiler



At least I have the grace to not be a masochist.





Spoiler



Heh...you know what. I'll take it out on newbs on Wifi on Pokemon Black and Pokemon Online...that always channels it well


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 2, 2011)

ed cuz...


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 2, 2011)

ed cuz


----------



## Nimbus (Aug 2, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> ed cuz...



Banned because I could never harm you, and because I gave you my Cat Chicken Curry. Enjoy.



Spoiler



Also Banned because I suppose I have anger issues, I've tried working on them over the many years I have known about them, and nothing seems to significantly improve it. I guess I'm just hot headed in nature, and that may never change.


----------



## 1234turtles (Aug 2, 2011)

you're all banned end of story


----------



## Nimbus (Aug 2, 2011)

1234turtles said:
			
		

> you're all banned end of story



Banned because _*"You're really doing it wrong!"*_

*Throws a bunch of explosives at 1234turtles*


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 2, 2011)

ed for your anger issues


----------



## Nimbus (Aug 2, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> ed for your anger issues



Banned because I...I cant think of a reason this time, but I assure you I will think of one eventually!


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 2, 2011)

ed for not having a reason


----------



## 1234turtles (Aug 2, 2011)

@nimbus omg banned cuz  you killed me


----------



## Nimbus (Aug 2, 2011)

1234turtles said:
			
		

> omg banned cuz  you killed me



Banned because....Oh god...did I really kill you...I'm so sorry..*revives*


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 2, 2011)

ed for revival powers


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 2, 2011)

ed cuz what the f*ck was all that noise?


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 2, 2011)

ed cuz the noise was... umm... nothing... nothing at all... eheheheh... hehe... heh...


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 2, 2011)

ed cuz what are you kids doing on my lawn!? *shakes cane*


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 2, 2011)

ed cuz i can tell you what we're umm... NOT doing... uhh... we're not eating cat curry thats for sure... and we definetly did not steal it from you either, nope...


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 2, 2011)

ed cuz YOU DAMN KIDS!! *waves fist*


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 2, 2011)

ed cuz *shakes fist harder*



Spoiler


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 2, 2011)

ed cuz *violently shakes fist*



Spoiler


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 2, 2011)

ed cuz *shakes "earth"*


Spoiler


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 2, 2011)

ed cuz *shakes whole planet*


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 2, 2011)

ed cuz *shakes captain planet*


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 2, 2011)

ed cuz by your powers combined, I am CAPTAIN PLANET!


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 2, 2011)

ed


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 2, 2011)

ed cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 2, 2011)

ed cuz


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 2, 2011)

ed cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 2, 2011)

ed for turtles


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 2, 2011)

ed cuz I liek turtles.


----------



## 1234turtles (Aug 2, 2011)

banned cuz i am turtles


----------



## ShakeBunny (Aug 2, 2011)

Banned for awesome username.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 2, 2011)

ed penguin!!!


----------



## ShakeBunny (Aug 2, 2011)

Banned for ninjas.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 2, 2011)

ed for ninjas


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 2, 2011)

by ninjas.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 2, 2011)

ed for ninja republic

Edit: 21 above nara-kun, 21 below 30084pm-sama


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 2, 2011)

ed for such a symetrical number


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 2, 2011)

ed cuz now i am 1 step closer to 30084pm


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 2, 2011)

ed cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 2, 2011)

ed cuz soon i shall overtake the whole of EoF


----------



## 1234turtles (Aug 2, 2011)

banned cuz you are showing signs of mutiny and all traitors will be terminated immediately without notice


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 2, 2011)

ed cuz i 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you too


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 2, 2011)

ed cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 2, 2011)

ed for


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 2, 2011)

ed cuz Kanonno trio + Ponny!


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 2, 2011)

ed for 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ing the tales of series


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 2, 2011)

ed for that too


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 2, 2011)

ed for which one do ya likes teh most?


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 2, 2011)

ed cuz I'm not sure (Symphonia was my first, I still play with it sometimes, but I love Abyss' scenario moar, and Vesperias's and Graces's gameplays are simply awesome IMO, soo... I love all 4 of them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
But I think if I had to choose for a vital reason, it would be abyss, then Vesperia, then Symphonia, Graces, and the others (the ND series, Phantasia, Symphonia2, Innocence, VS, Eternia, Destiny2, DestinyDC, and the RM series, for the ones I played - on a real console or an emulator, or both xD -, though I don't feel the need to class those, as they're all in their own style)


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 2, 2011)

I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 s them all equally... exept you temepest!!! you got demoted from a mothership title to an escort!!!


----------



## Paarish (Aug 2, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> I
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dammit! Tempest needs love too!
However they ruined the battle system of Rebirth and majority of the time you spend running on the world map... not a bad story though


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 2, 2011)

ed cuz I still 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 tempest... just cant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it as much as the main titles because it was demoted to escort >_


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 2, 2011)

ed for the sake of the series


----------



## Paarish (Aug 2, 2011)

ed for the sake of us all


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 2, 2011)

ed for tales of fans


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 2, 2011)

ed for great justice.


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 2, 2011)

ed cuz


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 2, 2011)

ed cuz


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 2, 2011)

ed cuz you Latias is crazy!


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 2, 2011)

ed for pokemanz


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 2, 2011)

ed cuz it forgot to take its medicine (or too much of it)


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 2, 2011)

ed cuz ENERGY DRINKS ARE THE ONLY MEDICINE I NEED!!! WHEEEEEEEEEEEEe


----------



## Paarish (Aug 2, 2011)

ed cos when the energy runs out you're gonna be depressed


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 2, 2011)

ed cuz I'm tired ^^(dunno why, maybe the abnormally hot day we had here today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Good night/evening/day/morning everyone


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 2, 2011)

ed cuz good night 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





			
				30084pm said:
			
		

> ed cos when the energy runs out you're gonna be depressed


Actually they never seem to do that... The just make me get tired... faster...


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 2, 2011)

ed cuz for me, energy drinks never work. At all.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 2, 2011)

ed cuz they have other uses


----------



## pistone (Aug 2, 2011)

banned coz is true ..........like  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ...................nope .........the dont have uses at all


----------



## Nimbus (Aug 2, 2011)

master00d said:
			
		

> banned coz is true ..........like
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Banned because I will soon consume every single soul here.....every...last...one..


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 2, 2011)

Nimbus said:
			
		

> master00d said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Joke's on you i dont have a soul


----------



## pistone (Aug 2, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> Nimbus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



banned coz i can give you mine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ........i dont use it anyway


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 2, 2011)

ed cuz i stole everyones souls


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 2, 2011)

ed cuz


			
				Hydreigon said:
			
		

> I DON'T HAVE A SOUL, NOR DO I HAVE A HEART.


----------



## pistone (Aug 2, 2011)

banned coz ..........good luck finding mine


----------



## Nimbus (Aug 2, 2011)

master00d said:
			
		

> banned coz ..........good luck finding mine



Banned because....ummm...well...uh...oh notodisushittoagain!


----------



## pistone (Aug 2, 2011)

banned coz you found my soul? or did it found you ?


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 2, 2011)

ed cuz I found your soul. It's in--
[youtube]x6RVFT4TNWE[/youtube]


----------



## pistone (Aug 2, 2011)

banned coz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ..........yeah that it


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 2, 2011)

ed cuz that's what she said.


----------



## pistone (Aug 2, 2011)

banned coz .........wait a min ....... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .............she?


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 2, 2011)

ed cuz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yes she certainly did.


----------



## Nimbus (Aug 2, 2011)

Hydreigon said:
			
		

> ed cuz
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Banned because you gave Latias red bull.

Did you not read the label, it says

"Warning, do not allow Pokemon, expecially Latias or Latios to consume this beverage! Extreme hyperactivity may result."


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Aug 2, 2011)

Banned because an hyperactive Latias or Latios is better than a quiet one.


----------



## pistone (Aug 2, 2011)

Hydreigon said:
			
		

> ed cuz
> 
> 
> 
> ...



banned coz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 wasnt my spirit supposed to be *HE*


----------



## Nimbus (Aug 3, 2011)

Banned because....I'm using FrozenIndignation as my puppet right now.

And because I lost my dark powers...curse you 667'th post!


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 3, 2011)

ed cuz you've averted a crisis.


----------



## Nimbus (Aug 3, 2011)

Hydreigon said:
			
		

> ed cuz you've averted a crisis.



Banned because I've created a time paradox!

I must know the future!


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 3, 2011)

ed cuz you want the truth? Well, you can't handle the truth!


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 3, 2011)

ed cuz nimbus used my replica as a puppet :/


----------



## pistone (Aug 3, 2011)

banned coz .........oh no nimbus is good again :/ and that @frozen was a replica .......where is the world going


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 3, 2011)

ed cuz i make replica's of things on a regular bases... its kinda my thing... well, that and mustache monocle combos


----------



## pistone (Aug 3, 2011)

banned coz that means that you made a replica of me *----* ?


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 3, 2011)

Maybeh? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ed cuz i have made several of your piggy


----------



## pistone (Aug 3, 2011)

banned coz you didnt invite me in your "eat piggy day" ..........but you must know that piggy is far more delicious compared to the replicas


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 3, 2011)

ed cuz it would taste the same :/ i make identical replicas


----------



## pistone (Aug 3, 2011)

banned coz nope that impossible you cant copy all the adn in the same sequence


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 3, 2011)

ed because you seem to underestimate my replicating abilities...


----------



## pistone (Aug 3, 2011)

banned coz .............just asking where do you find the adn for those replica .........you didnt touch piggy ...so where ?


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 3, 2011)

ed cuz i took it when you were not looking


----------



## pistone (Aug 3, 2011)

banned coz .......that why i found some pink hair on my pink piggy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler










now hang over your piggys replica those are copy r


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 3, 2011)

ed cuz *hands over a spare piggy replica*


----------



## pistone (Aug 3, 2011)

banned coz ........didn you forget some ?


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 3, 2011)

ed cuz... err... nope?


----------



## pistone (Aug 3, 2011)

banned coz are you shore.........i can stlil see its ears from you jacket  pocket  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



hand that too .........and the other one


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 3, 2011)

ed cuz i have now posted an equal amount to 30084pm in this thread


----------



## pistone (Aug 3, 2011)

banned coz  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 congratulations  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



but the top 5.........i never saw any of those post here :S


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 3, 2011)

ed cuz I own the spam thread.


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 3, 2011)

ed cuz I'm heeeere


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 3, 2011)

ed cuz you're heeeere


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 3, 2011)

ed cuz that is strange


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 3, 2011)

ed cuz what is strange?


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 3, 2011)

ed cuz dreams are


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 3, 2011)

ed cuz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 3, 2011)

ed for


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 3, 2011)

ed cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 3, 2011)

ed cuz


----------



## Paarish (Aug 3, 2011)

ed cos speaking of dreams i had a very naughty one last night


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 3, 2011)

ed cuz dreams are... "interesting"...


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 3, 2011)

ed cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 3, 2011)

ed cuz


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 3, 2011)

ed cuz YAAAAAAYYY~


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 3, 2011)

ed cuz :trollfaceyay:


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 3, 2011)

ed cuz :yaypenis:


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 3, 2011)

ed cuz


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 3, 2011)

ed cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 3, 2011)

ed cuz


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 3, 2011)

ed cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 3, 2011)

ed cuz


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 3, 2011)

ed cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 3, 2011)

ed


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 3, 2011)

ed


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 3, 2011)

ed cuz agreed


----------



## Paarish (Aug 3, 2011)

ed for agreeing...


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 3, 2011)

ed for blinking


----------



## Paarish (Aug 3, 2011)

ed for 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ing


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 3, 2011)

ed cuz that's not enough of a reason


----------



## Paarish (Aug 3, 2011)

ed cos FINE THEN!
NO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 FOR YOU THEN


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 3, 2011)

ed cuz awwww, why so much hatred?


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 3, 2011)

ed cuz... oh hey raulpica 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit: i know your watching


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 3, 2011)

ed for making replicas of everybody


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 3, 2011)

ed because I shall need those replica's when i destroy the world 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... or... umm... "save" it... *cough*


----------



## Paarish (Aug 3, 2011)

no 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 s in 7 hours!?


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 3, 2011)

ed cuz bump.


----------



## Paarish (Aug 3, 2011)

ed cos I ninja you!


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 3, 2011)

ed cuz both of you had the same idea at the same time


----------



## Paarish (Aug 3, 2011)

ed cos freaky!


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 3, 2011)

ed cuz you did. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



lol. ninja'd again!


----------



## Paarish (Aug 3, 2011)

ed cos I just did it again


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 3, 2011)

ed cuz


----------



## Paarish (Aug 3, 2011)

ed cos I'm just too fast


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 3, 2011)

ed cuz I'm tired >.< (Why is the weather so cloudy and so hot at the same time here? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 3, 2011)

ed cuz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 'd once again. I hate my iPad.


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 3, 2011)

ed cuz slow iPad


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 3, 2011)

ed cuz yep. ;O;


----------



## Paarish (Aug 3, 2011)

ed cos rather slow typer


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 3, 2011)

ed cuz it takes forever to type on my ipad.


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 3, 2011)

ed cuz :nyancat:


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 3, 2011)

ed cuz yaaaaaaaaaaaayyyy~~~


----------



## Paarish (Aug 3, 2011)

ed cos :tacnayn:

NINJA'D


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 3, 2011)

ed cuz "monitor going to sleep"


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 3, 2011)

ed cuz it's over nyan thousand!

EDIT: ;O;


----------



## Paarish (Aug 3, 2011)

Jerome10 said:
			
		

> ed cuz "monitor going to sleep"


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 3, 2011)

ed cuz nothing.


----------



## Paarish (Aug 3, 2011)

ed cos I need to know now!


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 3, 2011)

ed cuz you will not!


----------



## Paarish (Aug 3, 2011)

ed cos


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 3, 2011)

ed cuz


----------



## Paarish (Aug 3, 2011)

ed cos why am i angry again?


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 3, 2011)

ed I dunno.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 3, 2011)

ed cuz


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 3, 2011)

ed cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 3, 2011)

ed for


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 3, 2011)

ed for


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 3, 2011)

ed for


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 3, 2011)

ed for 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








..


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 3, 2011)

ed for... wait what?


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 3, 2011)

cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 3, 2011)

ed cuz... what has this topic become?!


----------



## pistone (Aug 3, 2011)

banned for the unknown topic context


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 3, 2011)

ed for banning me


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 3, 2011)

ed for getting banned.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 3, 2011)

ed cuz the world needs a giant fish >_


----------



## Paarish (Aug 3, 2011)

ed cos YOU need a giant fish! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





wait... what?


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 3, 2011)

ed cuz the wind... heh heh... it is blowing


----------



## pistone (Aug 3, 2011)

banned coz you ........are far away from the game title ........far away.............also i chose you


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 3, 2011)

ed cuz my magicarp is gonna blow your magicarp out of the water with a 


Spoiler



splash attack!!!


----------



## pistone (Aug 3, 2011)

banned coz my magicarp with that splash attack is now level 20 ......and he before that make me a promise :


Spoiler



http://funnydemotivationalposters.com/uplo...mx-MAGIKARP.jpg


i didnt find a pic without the f word thought


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 3, 2011)

ed cuz I MAGICARP, I BELIEVE IN YOU, USE A SPLASH ATTACK NAO!!!


----------



## pistone (Aug 3, 2011)

banned coz my magicarp evolve..............eh.............what ..........


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 4, 2011)

ed cuz *tumbleweed*


----------



## Nimbus (Aug 4, 2011)

Banned because my ledian is the most badass thing on earth.






Her name is Paprika, and she roxxorz!


----------



## machomuu (Aug 4, 2011)

Banned cuz I'm a bigger Chrono Trigger fan than you.


----------



## Nimbus (Aug 4, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Banned cuz I'm a bigger Chrono Trigger fan than you.



Banned because "THE EFF YOU ARE! I'VE PLAYED IT OVER AND OVER AGAIN ON A REGULAR BASIS SINCE I WAS 5! YES 5 YEARS OLD! I OWNED LAVOS LIKE A MO-FO! YOU ARE NOT A BIGGER FAN THAN I WAS!"


----------



## machomuu (Aug 4, 2011)

Banned cuz U MAD?


----------



## Sheimi (Aug 4, 2011)

Banned cuz I got the coloured gauntlets in Ocarina of Time 3D!


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 4, 2011)

ed cuz wtf h4x!


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 4, 2011)

cuz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Catherine


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 4, 2011)

ed cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 4, 2011)

ed cuz now I have block puzzles floating around in my head


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 4, 2011)

ed cuz


----------



## 1234turtles (Aug 4, 2011)

ed cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 4, 2011)

ed for pushing blocks


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 4, 2011)

ed for 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ing me!


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 4, 2011)

ed cuz i'm awesome like that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Spoiler



Okay, Im not awesome, >_


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 4, 2011)

ed cuz it's breakfast time


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 4, 2011)

ed cuz its 7:53pm here


----------



## Paarish (Aug 4, 2011)

ed cos nothing good to eat for breakfast...


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 4, 2011)

ed cuz... jeez it's the same here! The refrigerator is empty


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 4, 2011)

ed cuz i'm eating mochi :/


----------



## Paarish (Aug 4, 2011)

Jerome10 said:
			
		

> ed cuz... jeez it's the same here! The refrigerator is empty
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 ed cos never tried it


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 4, 2011)

ed cuz i likez it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




;


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 4, 2011)

ed cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 4, 2011)

ed cuz i ninja'd you again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... maybe


----------



## Paarish (Aug 4, 2011)

ed cos I might go make some scrambled eggs...


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 4, 2011)

ed cuz my eggs dont have an expiration date... this bothers me...


----------



## Paarish (Aug 4, 2011)

ed cos what?


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 4, 2011)

ed cuz >_>; i hope they're still good... i could use a meal...


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 4, 2011)

ed cuz damn


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 4, 2011)

cuz spam


----------



## Paarish (Aug 4, 2011)

ed cos what?


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 4, 2011)

ed cuz


----------



## Paarish (Aug 4, 2011)

ed cos my hunger is stronger than my laziness to make something


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 4, 2011)

ed cuz being lazy is bad (believe me, it's bad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Paarish (Aug 4, 2011)

ed cos I'm having sausages and mash


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 4, 2011)

ed cuz I know all to well how bad being lazy is >_


----------



## Paarish (Aug 4, 2011)

ed cos it's taking ages for the water to boil


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 4, 2011)

ed cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 4, 2011)

ed cuz it takes ages for time to boil 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Wait, what?


----------



## Paarish (Aug 4, 2011)

ed cos what?


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 4, 2011)

ed cuz


----------



## Paarish (Aug 4, 2011)

ed cos my belly is now full


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 4, 2011)

ed cuz all this talk of food has made me hungry 



Spoiler


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 4, 2011)

ed cuz bump


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 4, 2011)

ed for bumping this thread


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 4, 2011)

ed cuz bump #2.


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 4, 2011)

ed for bumping it once more


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 4, 2011)

ed cuz i remember when this thread had substance... or was that a submarine?


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 4, 2011)

ed cuz you made me think "we all live in a yellow submarine", and now I have the song in my head


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 4, 2011)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> ed because that's an obvious lie.


Fixed/reused ban.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 4, 2011)

ed cuz now ive replaced the lyrics of "in a yellow submarine" with "in a yellow margarine" in my head


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 4, 2011)

ed lolwat?


----------



## YoshiInAVoid (Aug 4, 2011)

Banned for a useless post.

*Posts merged*

Banned for banning myself.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 4, 2011)

ed for banning in the "you are 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ed" thread


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 4, 2011)

ed for 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ing in the "you are 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ed" thread.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 4, 2011)

ed for 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ing me for 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ing in the you are 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ed thread. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Spoiler



Do a barrel roll


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 4, 2011)

ed for 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ing me for 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ing you while 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ing in the you are 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ed thread. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Spoiler



Can't let you do that, Star Fox!


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 4, 2011)

ed cuz it's been like 35mins with no 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 there!


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 4, 2011)

ed cuz this place needs moar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 4, 2011)

(that's not enough though... Hey everyone, can you help me fill this place with 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 s?)


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 4, 2011)

(was that enough?)


----------



## pistone (Aug 4, 2011)

banned coz no 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler



just kidding 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










































































































b: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















  ........... i that enough ?


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 4, 2011)

<img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/wub.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="wub.gif" /> ed cuz yes. <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/mad.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="mad.gif" />


Spoiler



More like.. <img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/wub.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/wub.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/wub.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/wub.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/wub.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/wub.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/wub.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/wub.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/wub.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/wub.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/wub.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/wub.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/wub.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/wub.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/wub.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/wub.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/wub.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/wub.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/wub.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/wub.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/wub.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/wub.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/wub.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/wub.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/wub.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/wub.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/wub.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/wub.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/wub.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/wub.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/wub.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/wub.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/wub.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/wub.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/wub.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/wub.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/wub.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/wub.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/wub.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/wub.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/wub.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/wub.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/wub.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/wub.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/wub.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/wub.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/wub.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/wub.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/wub.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/wub.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/wub.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/wub.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/wub.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/wub.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/wub.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/wub.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/wub.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/wub.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/wub.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/wub.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/wub.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/wub.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/wub.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/wub.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/wub.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/wub.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/wub.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/wub.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/wub.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/wub.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/wub.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/wub.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/wub.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/wub.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/wub.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/wub.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/wub.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/wub.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/wub.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/wub.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/wub.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/wub.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/wub.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/wub.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/wub.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/wub.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/wub.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/wub.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/wub.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/wub.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/wub.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/wub.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/wub.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/wub.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/wub.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/wub.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/wub.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/wub.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/wub.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/wub.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/wub.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/wub.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/wub.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/wub.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/wub.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/wub.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/wub.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/wub.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/wub.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/wub.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /> THIS!


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 4, 2011)

ed x infinity


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 4, 2011)

ed cuz what 'bout:
lim 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




x
x?+?
?


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 4, 2011)

ed cuz... it may not be much, but my 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 is sincere


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 4, 2011)

ed cuz who told mine wasn't?


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 4, 2011)

ed cuz no one


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 4, 2011)

ed cuz don't cry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (they are sincere, I assure you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 4, 2011)

ed cuz... r-... really? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Spoiler



KUREA!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Paarish (Aug 4, 2011)

ed cos it's CLAIRE!!!!
not 
KUREA!!!!


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 4, 2011)

ed cuz of course 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler



why does Veigue cry Claire's name so often? (sry, didn't play this one To 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - Is it ToD2?)


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 4, 2011)

ed cuz it might as well be "Clear"


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 4, 2011)

ed cuz: is Clear a first name anyway? (I know for sure that Claire is but can't think of any 'Clear' woman 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 4, 2011)

ed cuz i need to play tales of rebirth now >_> better yet, i shall sleep


----------



## Paarish (Aug 4, 2011)

Jerome10 said:
			
		

> ed cuz: is Clear a first name anyway? (I know for sure that Claire is but can't think of any 'Clear' woman
> 
> 
> 
> ...


he's referring to the fact that Veigue's and Claire's names are a play on vague and clear... (which also symbolises what Veigue goes through later in the game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 4, 2011)

ed cuz didn't think about that (I'll have to find a way to play it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
'Night everyone


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 4, 2011)

ed cuz good night.


----------



## pistone (Aug 4, 2011)

banned coz night


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 4, 2011)

ed cuz


----------



## machomuu (Aug 5, 2011)

Hydreigon said:
			
		

> ed cuz


Banned cuz It used Ice Beam on mine.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 5, 2011)

ed cuz


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 5, 2011)

ed cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 5, 2011)

ed cuz latias stole my can of red bull >_


----------



## Narayan (Aug 5, 2011)

ed coz where's the prinnies?


----------



## machomuu (Aug 5, 2011)

Banned cuz DOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 5, 2011)

ed cuz not long enough.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Aug 5, 2011)

Banned cause i'm fucking Sin Harvest...BITCH!


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 5, 2011)

ed cuz I have fucking rainbows, bitch!


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 5, 2011)

for TASTE THE RAINBOW...


			
				Narayan said:
			
		

> ed coz where's the prinnies?


Err... umm... I have been... uhh... working on them 
*Frantically starts working on them*


----------



## ShakeBunny (Aug 5, 2011)

I think FrozenIndignation is a pretty cool guy. He gets banned, and doesn't afraid of anything.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 5, 2011)

ed cuz hi penguindefender


----------



## ShakeBunny (Aug 5, 2011)

Banned because... "Hi."


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 5, 2011)

ed for being awesome enough to 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 MLP: FiM


----------



## ShakeBunny (Aug 5, 2011)

Banned for being awesome enough to acknowledge my being awesome enough to 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 MLP:FiM.


----------



## jonesman99 (Aug 5, 2011)

Banned for being a pony addict. Don't go down Amy's Path... lol


----------



## ShakeBunny (Aug 5, 2011)

Banned because I don't know who Amy is.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 5, 2011)

ed cuz... I think I might know *trys to dig up a pony comic*
eh... to much effort for to minuscule a reward


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 5, 2011)

ed cuz orly? I have a cookie~


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 5, 2011)

ed cuz... a cookie you say? *seaches*

Edit: BTW, im looking for a doctor whoof comic...


----------



## ShakeBunny (Aug 5, 2011)

Banned, because now I expect you to post one.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 5, 2011)

penguindefender said:
			
		

> Banned, because *now I expect you to post one.*








 ed cuz...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU-

Yeah, I cant find it >_>; I somewhat regret not saving it... I remember it vividly though >_


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 5, 2011)

ed cuz Ponyyyyyyy


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 5, 2011)

ed cuz everything needs more ponies...


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 5, 2011)

ed cuz the EoF needs more, more, even more ponies


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 5, 2011)

ed cuz i occasionally have my emoticons linked to ponies


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 5, 2011)

ed cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 5, 2011)

ed cuz i suppose its a bit too subtle


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 5, 2011)

ed cuz I wanted to 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 someone right now


----------



## Paarish (Aug 5, 2011)

ed cos you can 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 me if you want...


----------



## Narayan (Aug 5, 2011)

ed coz i'm now a black prinny!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 5, 2011)

ed cuz i was meant to be a prinny but they only gave me a hat :/


----------



## Paarish (Aug 5, 2011)

ed cos what's all this then?


----------



## machomuu (Aug 5, 2011)

Banned for Etna cosplaying as a Prinny


----------



## Narayan (Aug 5, 2011)

banned for always drinking coffee


----------



## machomuu (Aug 5, 2011)

Banned cuz IT'S SO DARN GOOD...actually, it's a serious addiction.


----------



## Narayan (Aug 5, 2011)

banned coz i don't like coffee, it taste bad. yuck!


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 5, 2011)

ed cuz i like my coffee extremely strong


----------



## Narayan (Aug 5, 2011)

banned coz i like iced tea.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 5, 2011)

Banned cuz I don't like any tea.


----------



## Paarish (Aug 5, 2011)

ed cos i like all kinds of tea and coffee


----------



## Narayan (Aug 5, 2011)

banned coz flan is awesome.


----------



## ShakeBunny (Aug 5, 2011)

Banned for amazing avatar.


----------



## Paarish (Aug 5, 2011)

what happened to 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ing?


----------



## Narayan (Aug 5, 2011)

banned because it's made by the amazing FrozenIndignation

edit: you ninjaed me.


----------



## ShakeBunny (Aug 5, 2011)

Banned, because the isn't the "You Are 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Game".

EDIT: /You/ ninja'd me!


----------



## Narayan (Aug 5, 2011)

banned coz we both got ninjaed


----------



## ShakeBunny (Aug 5, 2011)

Banned, because.... true. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I did.


----------



## Paarish (Aug 5, 2011)

ed cos lotta ninja-ing going on >_>


----------



## Narayan (Aug 5, 2011)

banned coz there's a lot of fake ninjas


----------



## Paarish (Aug 5, 2011)

ed cos Y U NO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ING!? (y>_


----------



## Narayan (Aug 5, 2011)

coz i like banning,


----------



## Paarish (Aug 5, 2011)

ed cos


----------



## Narayan (Aug 5, 2011)

banned coz you can't do anything about it. too bad. cry. CRY!!!


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 5, 2011)

for banning!


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 5, 2011)

ed for using a blank gif


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 5, 2011)

ed cuz I love your new avatar, and Narayan and 30084pm ones too


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 5, 2011)

ed cuz thanks


----------



## machomuu (Aug 5, 2011)

Banned cuz why are you guys only in dungeons in Phantom Brace!?


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 5, 2011)

ed cuz you played phantom brave 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				machomuu said:
			
		

> Banned cuz why are you guys only in dungeons in Phantom Bra*v*e!?


*Fixed*

Its cuz we're scared of Ash.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 5, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> ed cuz you played phantom brave
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Banned cuz Phantom Brave is my favorite NIS game EVAR!  Disgaea 2 comes in second.

Also, I just started Makai Kingdom (Ironically, in Japan it's called by it's translated name, Phantom Kingdom), it seems to be a fusion of Phantom Brave and Disgaea.  It's fun.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 5, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> FrozenIndignation said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 ed cuz I put off getting Makai Kingdom >_


----------



## machomuu (Aug 5, 2011)

Banned cuz you haven't played it yet.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 5, 2011)

ed cuz while you at it i have yet to finish phantom brave >_


----------



## Paarish (Aug 6, 2011)

ed cos the last post in this thread was HOW long ago!?


----------



## Narayan (Aug 6, 2011)

ed coz.... your last post or the last post?


----------



## Holified 2x (Aug 6, 2011)

^ again u three wit the look alike sig's and ava's


----------



## Narayan (Aug 6, 2011)

you're jelly.


----------



## Paarish (Aug 6, 2011)

ed cos you jelly... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




NINJA'D but he is...


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 6, 2011)

ed cuz i like jelly... am i doin it wrong?


----------



## ShakeBunny (Aug 6, 2011)

Banned, because I too like jelly.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 6, 2011)

ed cuz


----------



## YoshiInAVoid (Aug 6, 2011)

ed


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 6, 2011)

ed back


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 6, 2011)

ed cuz WHAT? Will there be that few messages when I'll be away next week? (Joking 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 6, 2011)

ed cuz the forum is moving more slowly than i would have thought


----------



## Paarish (Aug 6, 2011)

ed cos the forums are usually slow


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 6, 2011)

ed cuz you have to be lucky to spam as much as me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




soon catboy... SOON!!!


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 6, 2011)

ed cuz I spilled tea on a memo with some formulas on it (written with a fountain pen of course --')


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 6, 2011)

ed cuz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 what kind of formulas?


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 6, 2011)

ed cuz it was patches for compiling in BSD an old test program (a "more or less" game) I made for Win (nothing important though)


----------



## Paarish (Aug 6, 2011)

ed for being so clumsy


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 6, 2011)

ed cuz I know (I learned that stumbling alone on flat ground without exterior 'help' was abnormal only last year 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 6, 2011)

ed cuz even if it was not important you should be more careful with your tea!!! >_


----------



## Paarish (Aug 6, 2011)

ed cos I fell down the stairs again today... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



so you're not the only clumsy person 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




NINJA'D

and I also spilled hot water on my stomach... got a burn


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 6, 2011)

ed cuz yeah, poor tea 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 tea
Edit: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ed cuz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'd and cuz: again? I hope it won't be like that every day, or you'll become covered with contusions...


----------



## Paarish (Aug 6, 2011)

ed cos I want some tea now :/

:yayPGtips:


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 6, 2011)

ed cuz I spill boiling water on my hands alot... but I don't feel any pain 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit: I believe I shall make meself some green tea


----------



## Paarish (Aug 6, 2011)

ed cos I cba to go make myself one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



YOU! *points at F/I*
go make me tea!


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 6, 2011)

ed cuz if that's often, maybe you're accustomed to having boiling water on your hands and that could be why there's no pain (anymore...)
And cuz :yaytea:


Edit: you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'd me twice in a row


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 6, 2011)

ed cuz I dont usually feel pain unless I specifically think about it...

Edit: @30084pm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 yes sir...


----------



## Paarish (Aug 6, 2011)

ed cos you are now my bitch!


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 6, 2011)

ed cuz i added some cyanide for taste 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


I'm no ones bitch


----------



## Paarish (Aug 6, 2011)

WHAT!?
GO BACK AND PUT URINE IN IT LIKE I ASKED!


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 6, 2011)

USE YOUR OWN


----------



## Paarish (Aug 6, 2011)

BUT IT'S NOT THE SAME IF I USE MY OWN!


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 6, 2011)

ed cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 6, 2011)

ed for the sake of continuity 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				30084pm said:
			
		

> BUT IT'S NOT THE SAME IF I USE MY OWN!


WELL THEN YOU SHOULD HAVE SAVORED MINE MORE!!!


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 6, 2011)

ed cuz Niark niark!


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 6, 2011)

ed cuz I cant get this out of my head


Spoiler: Tales of Xillia's into music



[youtube]http://youtu.be/dg8pVx-_vB0[/youtube]


----------



## Paarish (Aug 6, 2011)

ed cos i'm not gonna open and play that due to music spoilers.
I've ruined pretty much ALL of the tales games by watching hi ougi exhibitions and gameplay vids. NOT THIS TIME!


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 6, 2011)

ed cuz... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit: its just the song, nothing from the game itself


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 6, 2011)

ed cuz the song got removed by the user >.


----------



## Paarish (Aug 6, 2011)

ed cos I said "music spoilers"


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 6, 2011)

O_O!!!






 ed cuz i've been playing it from my cache this entire time 

Edit: @30084 its not exactly Tales of Graces with its 



Spoiler



MAMORU MAMORU MAMORU!!!


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 6, 2011)

ed cuz I found another one with only the song anyway (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 this song right now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 6, 2011)

ed cuz I've got Xillia preordered at amazon.jp


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 6, 2011)

ed cuz I can't (won't) preorder it cuz I've got no ps3 to play it >.


----------



## Paarish (Aug 6, 2011)

ed cos I won't cos I hope for english release


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 6, 2011)

ed cuz it will complete my japanes ps3 tales of collection


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 6, 2011)

ed cuz I need a ps3 >.< (Why did I buy a 360 already? Oh yeah, it was for Vesperia, and then it got redone for ps3 in Japan 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 6, 2011)

ed cuz I got an xbox360 just for vesperia 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and yeah... then ps3 version was announced 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and so then I got the ps3 version... then later i got a ps3


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 6, 2011)

ed cuz now I need to get a ps3 for the sake of my mental wellness 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (I guess I know what I'll ask for christmas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Paarish (Aug 6, 2011)

ed cos I only got the PS3 version...cos well i had a PS3... then my cousins got a 360 and I was like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (we live in the same house so i can use it whenever)
Why didn't I get the 360 version!?


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 6, 2011)

ed cuz I'm


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 6, 2011)

ed cuz I own both versions of vesperia


----------



## Paarish (Aug 6, 2011)

ed cos the 360 version is too expensive now


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 6, 2011)

ed cuz I own the asian version of 360 vesperia


----------



## Paarish (Aug 6, 2011)

ed cos I own the korean version (which is the asian version but the manual and cover is in korean)


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 6, 2011)

ed cuz I got the European 360 one 4 days before it's official launch


----------



## Paarish (Aug 6, 2011)

ed cos lucky


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 6, 2011)

ed cuz I imported a japanese 360 just for vesperia... and all my ps3 tales of's are the japanese versions 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (didn't preorder vesperia though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) 

I am tales of crazy


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 6, 2011)

ed cuz we don't need a japanese ps3 to play japanese ps3 games 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (that may be a good point for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Paarish (Aug 6, 2011)

ed cos no you don't...
can't wait for graces f


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 6, 2011)

ed cuz most of my ps3 games are imports 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit: I cant wait to play Tales of Graces F... AGAIN


----------



## Paarish (Aug 6, 2011)

ed cos Cedric Diggory just died 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and Daniel Radcliffe ruins the moment with his awful act-crying


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 6, 2011)

ed cuz I never got into harry potter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 my friend on the other hand seemed to like it enough. I watched the last 2 movies with her 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




;.


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 6, 2011)

ed cuz I read the books and saw the 8 movies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (again and again, I may never stop 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 6, 2011)

ed cuz I found the last movie hilarious


Spoiler: I mentioned this before but (last movie spoilers... ish)



Once I started to think of voldermort as a drunk hobo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... and also there were a few hilarious Snape moments 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Yeah


----------



## Paarish (Aug 6, 2011)

ed cos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



someone tell me which monty python film i should watch


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 6, 2011)

ed cuz I have only watched monty python's "Life of Brian"


----------



## Paarish (Aug 6, 2011)

ed cos whatever you say! *puts DVD in*


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 6, 2011)

ed cuz i still need to watch the others >_


----------



## Paarish (Aug 6, 2011)

ed cos you're not the messiah you're a very naughty boy!


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 6, 2011)

ed cuz  how the hell could i have forgotten about the holy grail?! 

I think i need sleep >_


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 6, 2011)

ed cuz I'm naughty and want you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit: You ninja!


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 6, 2011)

ed cuz my ninja powers come from this bright orange costume, BELIEVE IT!!!


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 6, 2011)

ed cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 6, 2011)

ed cuz I wonder how many people I annoy each time I utter the words: "believe it"


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 6, 2011)

ed cuz good question 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Well, have a nice play everyone, I'm going to sleep 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



'night


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 6, 2011)

ed cuz good night


----------



## pistone (Aug 6, 2011)

banned coz night


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 6, 2011)

ed cuz hey


----------



## pistone (Aug 6, 2011)

banned coz hey 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ......how is going here in EoF


----------



## ShakeBunny (Aug 7, 2011)

Banned because grammar.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 7, 2011)

ed cuz grammer iz az impoortant ass speeling


----------



## ShakeBunny (Aug 7, 2011)

Banned, because you said ass.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 7, 2011)

Banned cuz that be profane


----------



## ShakeBunny (Aug 7, 2011)

Banned, because I was hoping to ban a prinny, and you got in my way.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 7, 2011)

Banned cuz I 'Splode too!


----------



## Narayan (Aug 7, 2011)

banned coz you're 'sploding.


----------



## Maid-chan (Aug 7, 2011)

banned for dancing


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 7, 2011)

banned for being lazy to dance


----------



## Paarish (Aug 7, 2011)

banned for being hypocritical


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 7, 2011)

ed cuz I don't see any other 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 in this page


----------



## Paarish (Aug 7, 2011)

ed cos you're back!


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 7, 2011)

ed cuz yup


----------



## Paarish (Aug 7, 2011)

ed cos nope


----------



## ShakeBunny (Aug 7, 2011)

Banned, because I just woke up, and I wish I could go back to bed.


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 7, 2011)

ed cuz I woke up early this morning


----------



## Paarish (Aug 7, 2011)

ed cos I didn't


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 7, 2011)

ed this thread needs more 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ing


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 7, 2011)

ed cuz I agree


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 7, 2011)

ed for awesome new ava/sig combo


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 7, 2011)

ed cuz t-thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (and cuz it wouldn't be so awesome if 30084pm didn't vectorize it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 7, 2011)

ed cuz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 what did it looks like before?


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 7, 2011)

ed cuz it looked like a hand-made and then scanned picture ^^


Spoiler: this one is the original



http://gbatemp.net/pix/199494/SCAN0063.JPG


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 7, 2011)

ed cuz the original looks awesome too


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 7, 2011)

banned for smelling like a dead rat


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 7, 2011)

ed for banning


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 7, 2011)

ed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





			
				koimayeul said:
			
		

> banned for smelling like a dead rat


I thought I smelled like exploded prinny


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 7, 2011)

banned for being a kamikaze prinny


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 7, 2011)

ed cuz no prinny is kamikaze  we just explode when thrown


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 7, 2011)

ed cuz I won't throw you then (or maybe I will, dunno)


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 7, 2011)

ed cuz... Not all prinnies explode when thrown so throw me as far as you want


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 7, 2011)

ed cuz


----------



## machomuu (Aug 7, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> ed cuz... Not all prinnies explode when thrown so throw me as far as you want


Banned cuz he's using a hacked copy of Disgaea 4 where all Prinnies 'Splode


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 7, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> FrozenIndignation said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 ed cuz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I thought I was the only one who had a hacked copy...


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 7, 2011)

banned for hating on T-RPG


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 7, 2011)

ed cuz... I did what now?


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 7, 2011)

ed cuz you did nothing to stop me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ing you


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 7, 2011)

banned for being french


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 7, 2011)

ed for being french


----------



## ShakeBunny (Aug 7, 2011)

Banned for cool hat.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 8, 2011)

ed cuz thanks


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 8, 2011)

banned for scratching my butt and now finger smells


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 8, 2011)

Banned for having one the most stupid reasons EVER to ban someone


----------



## Narayan (Aug 8, 2011)

banned coz eeww.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 8, 2011)

ed cuz i concur


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 8, 2011)

ed cuz it's been a while since my last post here.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 8, 2011)

ed cuz this thread used to be active


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 8, 2011)

ed cuz it was active?


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 8, 2011)

ed cuz it was in comparison to how slow it is now


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 8, 2011)

ed cuz I really wish more people would post in this thread..


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 8, 2011)

ed cuz me too...


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 8, 2011)

ed cuz did we scare them all off?


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 8, 2011)

ed cuz i hope not


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 8, 2011)

ed cuz one of the reasons why I joined was to play this!


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 8, 2011)

ed cuz one of the reasons I stopped lurking was to play this!


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 8, 2011)

ed cuz one of the reasons I played this was to stop lurking! Wait...


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 8, 2011)

ed cuz one of the lurkings i play to reason this...


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 8, 2011)

ed cuz one of the plays I reason to lurk this..


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 8, 2011)

ed cuz one of the reasons i lurked was to play this...


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 8, 2011)

ed cuz reasons of the one play I lurked was to..


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 8, 2011)

ed cuz i play lurked was to reason one...


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 8, 2011)

ed cuz one reason I lurked to play was to...


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 8, 2011)

cuz lurked reason to play with i...


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 8, 2011)

ed cuz I play lurked reasons one was to..


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 8, 2011)

ed cuz I lurked so play i reason...


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 8, 2011)

ed cuz I reason so lurked I play..


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 8, 2011)

ed cuz c-c-c-c-OMBO BREAKER!!!


----------



## pistone (Aug 8, 2011)

banned coz time up ............ ko!


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 8, 2011)

ed cuz love my army of ihateit.



Spoiler


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 8, 2011)

ed for having an army


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 8, 2011)

cuz you shall 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it. nao.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 8, 2011)

ed cuz i have a prinny army


----------



## pistone (Aug 8, 2011)

banned coz i post this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and you dont have a army any more coz all them are like this


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 8, 2011)

ed cuz I have a 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 army.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 8, 2011)

ed cuz I also have an army... of me...


----------



## pistone (Aug 8, 2011)

Hydreigon said:
			
		

> ed cuz I *HAD *a
> 
> 
> 
> ...


banned coz i fixed that


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 8, 2011)

ed cuz i still have an army 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*throws prinnies*


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 8, 2011)

ed cuz I still have one! ;O;

*throws GBASP*


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 8, 2011)

ed cuz *catches GBASP* yay free sp


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 9, 2011)

ed cuz *throws another GBASP*


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 9, 2011)

ed cuz *catches giant GBAsp... with face*

S--... so worth it... *dies*


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 9, 2011)

ed cuz :yaypenis:


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 9, 2011)

ed cuz


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 9, 2011)

ed cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 9, 2011)

ed for


----------



## pistone (Aug 9, 2011)

banned coz


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 9, 2011)

ed for having a bigger pic than me


----------



## ShakeBunny (Aug 9, 2011)

Banned, because it doesn't matter if the cat picture is bigger.

Fluttershy > All Cats, so you still win.


----------



## pistone (Aug 9, 2011)

banned coz you are working together ........thats cheating


----------



## ShakeBunny (Aug 9, 2011)

Banned, because teamwork isn't cheating.

It's winning.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 9, 2011)

ed cuz its the power of friendship!!! and friendship


Spoiler: IS



MAGIC!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 9, 2011)

ed for friendship. yay. YAY! YAAAAAAAAAAAAAY!!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 9, 2011)

ed for pokemon + red bull


----------



## ShakeBunny (Aug 9, 2011)

BANNED! Because I USED TO WONDER WHAT FRIENDSHIP COULD BE!


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 9, 2011)

ed cuz it's magic.


----------



## pistone (Aug 9, 2011)

banned coz


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 9, 2011)

cuz UNTIL YOU ALL SHARED ITS MAGIC WITH ME!


----------



## pistone (Aug 9, 2011)

banned coz i will only if you rock amadeus 


Spoiler



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9MAmkKp5tsI[/youtube]


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 9, 2011)

ed for cheating


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 9, 2011)

ed cuz can't let you do that, Star Fox!


----------



## pistone (Aug 9, 2011)

banned coz i never cheat  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 where did i ?


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 9, 2011)

ed cuz you always cheat, where didn't you


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 9, 2011)

ed cuz I dunno, but... ah screw it. CHEATER!!!11!!one!!1!


----------



## pistone (Aug 9, 2011)

banned coz i never cheat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 tell my just 1 time i cheated .......just 1


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 9, 2011)

cuz



			
				master00d said:
			
		

> banned coz i never cheat
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This, you made p1ngy ban the competition


----------



## pistone (Aug 9, 2011)

banned coz ............nope it wasnt me ..........
like i said i never spamed/trolled/posted out of the context ,if you see my post on their topic you will notice that i respected the rules ,also i made this far away from the time p1ng has banned that kind of topic ...............soooooooo this mean im not a cheater ..........never have......never will


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 9, 2011)

ed cuz i smell conspiracy


----------



## pistone (Aug 9, 2011)

banned coz ..............hay wait a min...............if p1ng banned that kind of topic this would mean that no one will ever beat my "i owned the eof " muahhahahah ...................... like i said i never cheat 


Spoiler



muahhahahaha


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 9, 2011)

ed cuz they can and have...


----------



## pistone (Aug 9, 2011)

banned coz nope 
the rules were simple
you need just to post 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



they didnt ........... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ahhhh.....stupid rules ......i love them


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 9, 2011)

ed cuz did the one i post count?


----------



## pistone (Aug 9, 2011)

banned coz i didnt see it.........where do you have posted it ?


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 9, 2011)

ed cuz i meant my "challange accepted" pic...


----------



## pistone (Aug 9, 2011)

banned coz yeah
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it was great


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 9, 2011)

ed cuz it seems that i am contractually required to do so then


----------



## pistone (Aug 9, 2011)

banned coz ok then i will remove the "you can close this thread now" request ........but it would be ok if you do that now that p1ng has banned that kind of topic ?


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 9, 2011)

ed cuz, screw the coinciquence!!!


----------



## pistone (Aug 9, 2011)

banned coz nooooooo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i wouldn't like that you get banned by my fault ,dont do it ........i command you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



from what i know you ave a certain level of warn from the pony massacre bann topic so dont


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 9, 2011)

ed cuz yup, 20%


----------



## pistone (Aug 9, 2011)

banned coz i hope that the warn stay at that level 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 or just get lower


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 9, 2011)

ed cuz the warn does not mean anything to me if its below 100%


----------



## pistone (Aug 9, 2011)

banned coz you dont know what will come so you should keep your warn as lower as you can .......you can lower it only after 6months


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 9, 2011)

ed cuz what fun is anything without taking chances? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway, Im gonna go get something to eat :/ cya whenever


----------



## pistone (Aug 9, 2011)

banned coz yeah im going too is 2:42 am here >.>
have great a day  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  and good night


----------



## ShakeBunny (Aug 9, 2011)

Banned, because I saw a pony on this page, so that's all I care about right now.


----------



## Narayan (Aug 9, 2011)

banned because i don't have time to ban anymore.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 9, 2011)

Banned cuz...


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 9, 2011)

ed for...


----------



## Narayan (Aug 9, 2011)

banned for 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ing


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 9, 2011)

ed for banning.


----------



## Narayan (Aug 9, 2011)

ed coz u not lick screen.


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 9, 2011)

ed cuz my screen is clean enough, and so is your screen. o.O


----------



## Narayan (Aug 9, 2011)

ed coz my screen is a bit dusty.


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 9, 2011)

ed cuz fine then. Fixing it now~
EDIT: crap, one of them is out of sync ._.
EDIT zwei: nvm.


----------



## Narayan (Aug 9, 2011)

ed coz thanks. my screen is cleaner now. only a bit more. there. sparkling clean.


----------



## Holified 2x (Aug 9, 2011)

ed for interuppting yal ban session


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 9, 2011)

ed cuz ohai thar.

Wait... 

ed? o.o


----------



## Narayan (Aug 9, 2011)

ed?
edit: ninjaed


----------



## Holified 2x (Aug 9, 2011)

ed hiya an ?


----------



## Narayan (Aug 9, 2011)

what?


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 9, 2011)

ed cuz wat? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 'd


----------



## Narayan (Aug 9, 2011)

off-topic: i wanna be the very best.


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 9, 2011)

ed cuz I can't let you do that, Star Fox.


----------



## Holified 2x (Aug 9, 2011)

ed when did everyone replace banned wit ed ???


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 9, 2011)

I don't know..? I just played along. o.o


----------



## Holified 2x (Aug 9, 2011)

ed lol me too


----------



## Narayan (Aug 9, 2011)

it's wubbed. baka.


----------



## Holified 2x (Aug 9, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> it's wubbed. baka.


ed no idea on want u just said lol


----------



## Narayan (Aug 9, 2011)

is 
	
	



```
:wub:
```

so 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ed = wubbed

it's also loved.


----------



## Holified 2x (Aug 9, 2011)

ed ohhhhh


----------



## Narayan (Aug 9, 2011)

explanation made me hungry. 

who wants to eat with me?


----------



## Paarish (Aug 9, 2011)

ed cos I will...


----------



## Narayan (Aug 9, 2011)

i don't want you


----------



## Paarish (Aug 9, 2011)

ed cos too bad you're stuck with me!


----------



## Narayan (Aug 9, 2011)

i have other choices....

yes i have them.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 9, 2011)

Banned cuz you no say "banned cuz"


----------



## Maid-chan (Aug 9, 2011)

Banned for EAT ME! *Dancing*


----------



## YetoJesse (Aug 9, 2011)

banned cuz *OmNomNom*


----------



## Narayan (Aug 9, 2011)

y u eat my food?


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 9, 2011)

ed cuz i want food >_


----------



## Maid-chan (Aug 9, 2011)

Banned for *dancing*


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 9, 2011)

ed cuz... ... *gets hypnotized by the dancing in your sig*


----------



## ShakeBunny (Aug 9, 2011)

Banned, because I have the day off today.


----------



## Narayan (Aug 9, 2011)

banned coz good for you


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 9, 2011)

ed cuz I think i need a job >_>; meh, screw complaining, TO THE GOOGLE MOBILE!!!


----------



## ShakeBunny (Aug 9, 2011)

Banned because good luck.

Get a job as a Princess.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 9, 2011)

ed cuz i tried that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but there was already one in power... and she sent me to the moon for a thousand years >_


----------



## ShakeBunny (Aug 9, 2011)

Banned, because I'm glad you're back now. She's been doing that a lot lately.

http://skaijo.deviantart.com/art/Friendshi...Bitch-251799262


----------



## Paarish (Aug 9, 2011)

ed cos that's the funniest thing I've seen today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Do you like Bananas!?


----------



## ShakeBunny (Aug 9, 2011)

Banned, because... um... I don't know, but I guess I'll find out...

ON THE MOOOOOOOOOOOOOON!!!


----------



## machomuu (Aug 9, 2011)

Banned cuz...someone say the moon?

[youtube]G_80PQ543rM[/youtube]


----------



## Paarish (Aug 9, 2011)

ed cos I hope you get our reference...

ON THE MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ShakeBunny (Aug 9, 2011)

Banned, because I just want to clarify this... you're a beevtch, that doesn't like bananas?


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 9, 2011)

ON THE MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOON!!!


----------



## ShakeBunny (Aug 9, 2011)

Banned, because you didn't ban me. That'll cost you, you know.

TO THE MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOON!


----------



## Narayan (Aug 9, 2011)

banned coz what about the moon?


----------



## ShakeBunny (Aug 9, 2011)

Banned, because you can find out once you get there.

TO THE MOOOOOOOOOON!


----------



## Narayan (Aug 9, 2011)

banned  coz what would i use to get there?


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 9, 2011)

ed for friendship!!!



			
				FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> *ON* THE MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOON!!!
> QUOTE(penguindefender @ Aug 10 2011, 03:11 AM) Banned, because you didn't ban me. That'll cost you, you know.
> 
> *TO* THE MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOON!


----------



## Narayan (Aug 9, 2011)

banned coz i feel left out. 
*googles*


----------



## ShakeBunny (Aug 9, 2011)

Banned, because 'on' and 'to' are interchanged to fit the context of whatever else we're saying.

Here's your punishment.

TO THE MOOOOOOOOOON!

EDIT: ninja'd again. ^Just check the previous page for my link, and you'll get it.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 9, 2011)

ed cuz luna looks lonely up here :/


----------



## ShakeBunny (Aug 9, 2011)

Banned, because you can keep her company.

TO THE MOOOOOOOOOON!


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 9, 2011)

ed cuz i was already on the moon... for that you get sent...

TO THE MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOON!!!


----------



## ShakeBunny (Aug 9, 2011)

Banned, because if I'm going, I'm taking you with me!

TO THE MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOON!


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 9, 2011)

ed cuz if we're both on the moon i am sending you...

TO THE MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOON!!!


----------



## Paarish (Aug 9, 2011)

ed cos I'm taking you with me!

TO THE MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOON!!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 9, 2011)

ed cuz this thread is going straight...

TO THE MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOON!!!!


----------



## ShakeBunny (Aug 9, 2011)

Banned, because now we're all...

ON THE MOOOOOOOOOOOON!


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 9, 2011)

ed cuz we're whalers of the moon, we carry our harpoons, but there aint no whales so we tell tall tales and sing out whaling tunes...

TO THE MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOON!


----------



## Paarish (Aug 9, 2011)

I can't remember, is it...

TO THE MOOOOOOOOOOON!!!

or

ON THE MOOOOOOOOOOON!!!

only one way to find out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*watches again*


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 9, 2011)

ed cuz, MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOON!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 9, 2011)

ed cuz.. mhmm, so let me just clarify... you are a bee-yetch that likes..mmm bananas?


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 9, 2011)

ed cuz it depends on the bananas


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 9, 2011)

ed cuz you don't like bananas? You are a bitch that doesn't like bananas? That's good, 'cause you ain't findin' any bananas..

ON THE MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOON!!AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA BEEEE-YETCH!


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 9, 2011)

banned for shitting in spray


----------



## machomuu (Aug 9, 2011)

Banned for spraying in s**t.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 9, 2011)

ed for this thread...

ON THE MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOON!!!


----------



## Paarish (Aug 9, 2011)

ed cos you're going straight...
TO THE MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOON!!!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 9, 2011)

ed cuz one eh deez daiz celestia...

TO THE MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOON!


----------



## Narayan (Aug 9, 2011)

yes, the moon talk ended.


----------



## Paarish (Aug 9, 2011)

only because we're

ON THE MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOON!!!!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 9, 2011)

ed cuz there is no end to this forced meme... 

ON THE MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOON!!!


----------



## Narayan (Aug 9, 2011)

i summoned my own death.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 9, 2011)

ed cuz


----------



## Paarish (Aug 9, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> i summoned my own death.


ON THE MOOOOOOOOOOOOON!!!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 9, 2011)

ed


			
				30084pm said:
			
		

> Narayan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


O U


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 9, 2011)

banned for letting out smelly fart


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 9, 2011)

Banned for not amusing me, DANCE PUPPET, DANCE!!!


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 9, 2011)

banned for being a puppet master


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 9, 2011)

ed cuz i am a "magnificent bastard" with a monocle...
Was... a magnificent bastard with a monocle


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 9, 2011)

banned for not having an eye patch


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 9, 2011)

ed cuz it was stolen by jack sparrow


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 9, 2011)

banned for not having a hook as a right hand


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 9, 2011)

ed cuz I'm a pony now... ponies are cool


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 9, 2011)

banned for being a blue hedgehog


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 9, 2011)

ed cuz i am a prinny now... prinnies are cool


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 9, 2011)

banned for not being explosive


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 9, 2011)

ed cuz..you like bananas?


----------



## Holified 2x (Aug 9, 2011)

ed cus derp


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 9, 2011)

ed cuz herp.


----------



## pistone (Aug 9, 2011)

banned coz yap


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 9, 2011)

banned for eating tuna


----------



## machomuu (Aug 9, 2011)

Banned for not eating tuna


----------



## Holified 2x (Aug 9, 2011)

ed for tuna


----------



## pistone (Aug 9, 2011)

banned coz what is a tune ?


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 10, 2011)

ed cuz this.





Another pic. They're kinda huge.


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Aug 10, 2011)

Banned because that's not shark week


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 10, 2011)

ed cuz that's a tuna.


----------



## Narayan (Aug 10, 2011)

banned coz tunas are tasty.


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Aug 10, 2011)

banned coz tuna is delicious


----------



## Narayan (Aug 10, 2011)

banned coz catch me a tuna.


----------



## Paarish (Aug 10, 2011)

banned for killing this thread...


----------



## Narayan (Aug 10, 2011)

banned coz i didn't kill it....it's just that....i dunno


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Aug 10, 2011)

Banned because I haven't banned for a long time :|


----------



## Paarish (Aug 10, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> banned coz i didn't kill it....it's just that....i dunno


banned cos yes you did! accept it!


----------



## Narayan (Aug 10, 2011)

banned coz noooooo!!!


----------



## Paarish (Aug 10, 2011)

ed cos yeeeeees! 
(IRC nao?)


----------



## Narayan (Aug 10, 2011)

i'll be home soon, just finishing this dl of no. 6 ep 5


----------



## Paarish (Aug 10, 2011)

ed cos No. 6...
did you watch the next two steins;gate episodes?


----------



## Narayan (Aug 10, 2011)

actually, it's 3


----------



## Paarish (Aug 10, 2011)

ed cos I wasn't including this weeks one.
I'll dl it now, thanks for the reminder


----------



## Narayan (Aug 10, 2011)

ed coz no problem.


----------



## Paarish (Aug 10, 2011)

ed cos I need to dl No. 6 as well


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Aug 10, 2011)

both narayan and pm are banned because they kept talking off topic


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 10, 2011)

Banned for being one day after my birthday


----------



## Paarish (Aug 10, 2011)

ed cos well... you're the catboy... how can you not?


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 10, 2011)

ed for 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ing the catboy


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 11, 2011)

banned for having a wooden leg


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 11, 2011)

ed because i do not :/


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Aug 11, 2011)

The previous person is banned without my knowledge as to their identity because I'm not going to read 200 pages to catch up.


----------



## Narayan (Aug 11, 2011)

banned for banning once in a while


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 11, 2011)

ed cuz banning is wrong


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Aug 11, 2011)

banned cuz banning is great


----------



## Narayan (Aug 11, 2011)

ed coz no, i was wrong to think banning is good.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 12, 2011)

ed cuz this thread has not had 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 within 24 hours


----------



## Narayan (Aug 12, 2011)

coz people were busy, i think.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 12, 2011)

ed cuz busy? welp i kept getting that 502 error 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but whatever


----------



## Holified 2x (Aug 12, 2011)

ed ed ed Narayan + Frozen = [email protected] SESSION


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 12, 2011)

ed for not getting it


----------



## Narayan (Aug 12, 2011)

for getting it.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 12, 2011)

ed cuz i 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you


----------



## Paarish (Aug 12, 2011)

ed cos I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you too


----------



## Narayan (Aug 12, 2011)

banned coz....I RAN OUT OF REASONS!


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 12, 2011)

ed cuz we 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you anyway


----------



## Paarish (Aug 12, 2011)

ed cos 
PRINNIES!!!!
ASSEMBLE!!!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 12, 2011)

ed cuz 




ASSEMBLED!!!


----------



## Narayan (Aug 12, 2011)

coz what's the order?! 

ps. i'm just a messenger for now.


----------



## Paarish (Aug 12, 2011)

PRINNIES!
STATE YOUR NAMES!

Prinny Paarish Here!


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 12, 2011)

ed cuz

Prinny squad F/I
Supposedly a prinny Frozen Indignation here!!!


----------



## Narayan (Aug 12, 2011)

ed coz

Prinny Narayan here!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 12, 2011)

ed cuz i am the only one who didn't use my name


----------



## Narayan (Aug 12, 2011)

ed coz it's okay. there are some narayans out there. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i'm still anonymous 

i'm not sure about paarish.


----------



## Paarish (Aug 12, 2011)

You must state your name Prinny!
Don't make me throw you!


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 12, 2011)

ed cuz none of us explode when thrown...
If you absolutly need a name... I guess "Raven" will do for now


----------



## Paarish (Aug 12, 2011)

That will do prinny!


----------



## Narayan (Aug 12, 2011)

coz raven?


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 12, 2011)

ed cuz Paarish will know


----------



## Paarish (Aug 12, 2011)

[youtube]nDIrKbcImUc[/youtube]


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 12, 2011)

OH YES! OH GOD YES!!!


----------



## Paarish (Aug 12, 2011)

ed cos I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Raven...


----------



## Narayan (Aug 12, 2011)

lol, looks like he's on books and movies section too.

slow internet, vid loads very slow.


----------



## Paarish (Aug 12, 2011)

ed cos when you say "he" are you referring to the person in the PM?


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 12, 2011)

ed cuz i'm kinda jelly of him


----------



## Narayan (Aug 12, 2011)

yes i'm referring to him. 

and vid is funny.


----------



## Paarish (Aug 12, 2011)

is he serious?
bumping a month-old thread?


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 12, 2011)

ed cuz he's done it to a few already


----------



## Narayan (Aug 12, 2011)

30084pm said:
			
		

> is he serious?
> bumping a month-old thread?


shhh


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 12, 2011)

ed cuz I wonder what the mods will do


----------



## Paarish (Aug 12, 2011)

ed cos they probably won't do anything... unless he carries on bumping old threads...


----------



## Narayan (Aug 12, 2011)

coz i agree with you paarish.

edit: cyan brought one down.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 12, 2011)

ed cuz sounds about right


----------



## Paarish (Aug 12, 2011)

WHERE!?


----------



## Narayan (Aug 12, 2011)

ed coz where what?


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 12, 2011)

ed cuz this i'd imagine


----------



## Narayan (Aug 12, 2011)

ed coz yup, that's the one.


----------



## Paarish (Aug 12, 2011)

ed cos now he's gonna post in the other thread and get ANOTHER +1 post


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 12, 2011)

ed cuz he's gonna overtake my post count soon


----------



## Paarish (Aug 12, 2011)

ed cos POST F/I, POST!!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 12, 2011)

ed cuz I know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 have to get to 500


----------



## Narayan (Aug 12, 2011)

just....spam! disguise a spam post!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 12, 2011)

ed cuz I am trying to 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but there is not much I feel like responding to... at least not without facepalming first, but thats giving me a headache!!!


----------



## Narayan (Aug 12, 2011)

it's hard. but just say what you want to say. or just ride the bandwagon.


----------



## Paarish (Aug 12, 2011)

ed cos I don't spam


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 12, 2011)

ed cuz responding is not all that hard... its just responding without getting an overflow of stupid or mob thought


----------



## Narayan (Aug 12, 2011)

coz i'm not sure i got that....

my mind is busy with other stuff.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 12, 2011)

ed cuz never mind


----------



## Narayan (Aug 12, 2011)

coz i see you're already posting.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 12, 2011)

ed cuz i needz that 500!!!


----------



## Narayan (Aug 12, 2011)

ed coz just keep going. and where's paarish?


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 12, 2011)

ed cuz good question


----------



## Paarish (Aug 12, 2011)

ed cos sorry...
I was eating...


----------



## Narayan (Aug 12, 2011)

coz ... i think it's my turn to eat.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 12, 2011)

ed cuz you two need to play disgaea!!!


----------



## Paarish (Aug 12, 2011)

ed cos I really do!


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 12, 2011)

ed cuz apart from maybe machomuu, it seems like i am the only one here who has played all the english disgaeas


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 12, 2011)

banned for pirating disgea infinite yesterday


----------



## Narayan (Aug 12, 2011)

because i need to pirate disgaea 1 and 2 for the psp. asap.


----------



## Paarish (Aug 12, 2011)

ed cos I'm gonna do it right now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




:yay16gb:


----------



## Narayan (Aug 12, 2011)

curse you and your go!!


----------



## Paarish (Aug 12, 2011)

ed cos you so jelly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




However I need to finish DL-ing Tales of the Abyss 1080p
and then Grandia... (which YOU need to play!)
and then I'll DL Disgaea


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 12, 2011)

ed cuz *checks out Grandia*


----------



## Narayan (Aug 12, 2011)

@ paarish 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ed coz wait... one at a time...


----------



## Paarish (Aug 12, 2011)

@F/I and Narayan 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ed cos what do you reckon:

Paarish
or
Paarish22

(for new username)


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 12, 2011)

ed cuz whats the significance behind 22? Favorite number?


----------



## Narayan (Aug 12, 2011)

coz i'm wondering that too.


----------



## Paarish (Aug 12, 2011)

ed cos 2 is my favourite number and I was born on 22nd.
I put it there so it's more imaginative then just my name.


----------



## Narayan (Aug 12, 2011)

coz it's up to you, 

though if it were me(just my preference not saying what you thought isn't good) i want it simpler, just the name.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 12, 2011)

ed cuz i prefer just "Paarish"... but thats only because I dislike numbers after a display name... 

But yeah, go with whatever you prefer


----------



## Paarish (Aug 12, 2011)

ed cos "Paarish" it is


----------



## Narayan (Aug 12, 2011)

coz pm tj... weee!!!


----------



## Paarish (Aug 12, 2011)

ed cos DONE... um... "weee!!!"


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 12, 2011)

ed cuz PROGRESS!!!


----------



## Narayan (Aug 12, 2011)

coz i'm listening. and @paarish, tj's not OL.
edit: voice seems shaky/shaking?


----------



## Paarish (Aug 12, 2011)

ed cos so? I sent it to lilsypha anyway...
when he comes online he'll get it.

@F/I love this song


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 12, 2011)

ed cuz this thread need less naruto and more prinnies






Spoiler: warning, big image


----------



## Narayan (Aug 12, 2011)

@paarish 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ed coz
6 staff members are online:
raulpica, VatoLoco, GeekyGuy, shaunj66, Depravo, Cyan

no lilyspha and tj_cool. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



wait wait wait.

@FI good music.


----------



## Paarish (Aug 12, 2011)

ed cos I can read...


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 12, 2011)

ed cuz paarish fell into my trap


----------



## Narayan (Aug 12, 2011)

coz i was just saying you'll have to wait...for a long time...

@FI, post more.... you just need 211 more.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 12, 2011)

ed cuz its only a name change :/ its not like it will take forever... oh god... i just pictured what would happen if p1ngy ever got that power ;;;


----------



## Paarish (Aug 12, 2011)

ed cos oh god no! 
And I'm sure I won't need to wait THAT long...


----------



## Narayan (Aug 12, 2011)

ed coz, p1ngy...able to troll our names? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




oh noes!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 12, 2011)

ed cuz i wonder just how he would troll us with that kinda power... and how long it would take for him to change the names back


----------



## Paarish (Aug 12, 2011)

ed cos stop picking on p1ngy. I'm sure he's not a power abuser...


----------



## Narayan (Aug 12, 2011)

coz we know. it's just fun picking on him... is he watching??


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 12, 2011)

30084pm said:
			
		

> ed cos stop picking on p1ngy. I'm sure he's not a power abuser...


Nuh, uh, he started it first *pouts*

Edit: on a more serious note: I have more posts in this topic than Minox_IX 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Soon, p1ngy... soon...


----------



## Paarish (Aug 12, 2011)

ed cos i feel sorry for p1ngy... he's so misunderstood.

Contrary to what I said earlier, our next ava/sig should be MLP!


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 12, 2011)

ed cuz i would approve of that!!!


----------



## Paarish (Aug 12, 2011)

ed cos I call Rainbow Dash!


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 12, 2011)

ed cuz i call pinkie pie!!!


----------



## Narayan (Aug 12, 2011)

but, i'm not ready to change yet.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 12, 2011)

ed cuz neither am i


----------



## Paarish (Aug 12, 2011)

ed cos you can be twilight sparkle
and we're not changing yet... 
we're just suggesting ideas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




NINJA'd but w/e


----------



## Narayan (Aug 12, 2011)

coz i don't like twilight. i'm the pony who has the green dragon.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 12, 2011)

ed cuz i see wut u did thar


----------



## Paarish (Aug 12, 2011)

ed cos either that or he genuinely doesn't know...


----------



## Narayan (Aug 12, 2011)

coz i found her. http://mlp.wikia.com/wiki/Rarity doesn't she have a green dragon following her?

edit: oh, it was a purple dragon...
http://mlp.wikia.com/wiki/Spike


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 12, 2011)

ed cuz i still c wut u did thar


----------



## Paarish (Aug 12, 2011)

ed cos OMG he doesn't know! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Twilight Sparkle has the green/purple dragon who is called Spike.
Spike has a crush on Rarity!


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 12, 2011)

Crush = following :/


----------



## Narayan (Aug 12, 2011)

coz i only watched....*recalls episode title*....pinky pie's.....party?


----------



## Paarish (Aug 12, 2011)

ed cos you need to watch more!


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 12, 2011)

ed cuz it was Episode 25 "a party of one" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hehehe I are is a brony


----------



## Narayan (Aug 12, 2011)

hehehe, MLP wasn't brought over here so i don't have a chance to watch it. and i don't have the urge to watch t online.


----------



## Paarish (Aug 12, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> ed cuz it was Episode 25 "a party of one"
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 ed cos I watched it out of curiosity on Youtube (since they're all available there. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Narayan (Aug 12, 2011)

coz youtube....is slow for me,


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 12, 2011)

30084pm said:
			
		

> Narayan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 ed cuz it wasn't brought over here either 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but they are freely available on youtube, since, the company behind them's main focus is to gain money from the toys and so, do not place much interest in the episodes being on youtube... but i digress 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit: I torrented the 720p versions of the eps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 17GB of awesomeness


----------



## Narayan (Aug 12, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> 30084pm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 coz i wish we'd be neighbors so i could just come over and copy it....


----------



## Paarish (Aug 12, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> 30084pm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LINK! NOW!
EDIT: nvm I'm guessing you just took them from youtube


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 12, 2011)

ed cuz WRONG... but i cant exactly post the link here either :3


----------



## Paarish (Aug 12, 2011)

ed cos that sucks... I'll google for it then


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 12, 2011)

ed cuz yeah, google it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Should be quite easy to find


----------



## Paarish (Aug 12, 2011)

ed cos actually I've been dl-ing alot lately so I'd rather wait a bit before I dl them


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 12, 2011)

ed cuz your name changed


----------



## Paarish (Aug 12, 2011)

ed cos I know!!!


----------



## pistone (Aug 12, 2011)

banned coz............what it means ....your username ?


----------



## Paarish (Aug 12, 2011)

ed cos it's my RL name.


----------



## Nimbus (Aug 13, 2011)

Banned because, much Like Godot, I have a coffee addiction, IRL.

*Eye twitches*

Gotta....have....my....coffee....expecially....before....I.....clock.....in.....
for....work

*Other eye twitches*


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 13, 2011)

ed cuz i too like coffee... although everything feels like its in super slo mo after my 100th cup :/


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 13, 2011)

ed cuz who took my cup of coffee?


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 13, 2011)

ed cuz dont tell anyone but i am stealing everyponies coffee


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 13, 2011)

ed cuz..
.>
THEY SUSPECT NOTHING.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 13, 2011)

ed cuz JUST AS PLANNED


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 13, 2011)

ed cuz brilliant! ?_??


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 13, 2011)

ed cuz I think my avatar needs a monocle


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 13, 2011)

ed cuz maybe it does..(or maybe not 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 13, 2011)

ed cuz meh, ill leave it be for now anywayz


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 13, 2011)

banned for not knowing shit about Eugene Victor Tooms


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 13, 2011)

ed cuz... is there a reason why i should?


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 13, 2011)

banned for not being aware of the danger


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 13, 2011)

ed cuz i am going to throw away logic and drill towards the ponies!!!


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 13, 2011)

banned for drilling ponies!


----------



## pistone (Aug 13, 2011)

banned for you awesome sig


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 13, 2011)

ed like always, for piggy


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 13, 2011)

banned for having gin tonic with no tonic.. its shweppes


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 13, 2011)

ed cuz my gin and tonic smells like stolen coffee


----------



## pistone (Aug 13, 2011)

banned coz you didnt respond to my messages


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 13, 2011)

banned for not getting messages


----------



## pistone (Aug 13, 2011)

banned for the gold member


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 13, 2011)

ed cuz... master00d... you sent me messages?!


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 13, 2011)

banned for not checking his messages


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 13, 2011)

ed cuz if its about the whole warn/suspesion thingy then forget about it


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 13, 2011)

banned for having a pong


----------



## pistone (Aug 13, 2011)

banned coz yeas ..........2 of them..........and it was for the warn ...........and still no response .........


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 13, 2011)

ed cuz i was suspended for 24 hours 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And I thought i would see you here sooner or later anyway


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 13, 2011)

banned for not apologizing!


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 13, 2011)

ed for demanding an apology!


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 13, 2011)

ed cuz neither of us should apologize 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nevertheless, sorry Master00d


----------



## pistone (Aug 13, 2011)

banned ...........coz you was suspended for my fault 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



im sorry i didnt wont for this to happen






 why are you apologizing it was my fault .......

anyways.............. now lets rock this game


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 13, 2011)

ed cuz i did it for my own amusement 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you were not responsible


----------



## pistone (Aug 13, 2011)

banned coz you was suspended but ..............


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 13, 2011)

ed cuz It was fun


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 13, 2011)

ed cuz..


			
				haflore said:
			
		

> Get set to get castrated!


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 13, 2011)

ed cuz


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 13, 2011)

ed cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 13, 2011)

ed cuz why are monocles so expensive these days?!


----------



## pistone (Aug 13, 2011)

banned coz glasses are x2 more expensive than monocles


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 13, 2011)

banned cuz eyes lens hurt


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 13, 2011)

ed cuz i am getting a new pair of glasses soon


----------



## pistone (Aug 13, 2011)

banned coz i want a new pair of glasses to just for the pc ...........here are cheap i think about 100$


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 13, 2011)

ed cuz my glasses are cool


----------



## pistone (Aug 13, 2011)

banned coz ......like this ?


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 13, 2011)

ed cuz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Err...




...
no


----------



## pistone (Aug 13, 2011)

banned coz like this ?


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 13, 2011)

ed cuz i cannot see the image


----------



## pistone (Aug 13, 2011)

banned coz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and now ?


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 13, 2011)

ed cuz nope 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but that is so damn adorable


----------



## pistone (Aug 13, 2011)

banned coz .....i know


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 13, 2011)

ed cuz I keep getting 502 errors.


----------



## pistone (Aug 13, 2011)

banned coz im getting that to 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  what does it means ?


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 13, 2011)

ed cuz same


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 14, 2011)

banned cuz asleeep


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 14, 2011)

ed cuz awaaake 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(22:15) First edit without anyone banning me.
(22:22) Second edit without anyone banning me.
(23:11) Third edit, and still no one banned me yet.
(00:00) Fourth edit? No ban yet? *BLASPHEMY.*
(1:15) Fifth edit, yet no ban.
(1:45) I'm not banned! Did I win? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(2:35) Wait, I really won? O_O;;
(2:52) YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYY!!


----------



## Paarish (Aug 14, 2011)

Long time, no ban


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 14, 2011)

Banned for no ban


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 14, 2011)

ed for ban


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 14, 2011)

banned for having no cat


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 14, 2011)

Banned cuz I HAVE a cat


----------



## Paarish (Aug 14, 2011)

banned cos I'm at my cousins and they have TWO cats


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 14, 2011)

ed cuz lucky~


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 14, 2011)

banned for having only a lil hamster, GABO



Spoiler


----------



## Paarish (Aug 14, 2011)

ed cos that is sooo cute 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



They had a hamster as well but sadly it passed


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 14, 2011)

banned cuz they only live 2 to 3 years at best


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 14, 2011)

ed cuz i shall hence forth aim to prolong the lifecylce of these cute animals


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 14, 2011)

unbanned for doing so


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 14, 2011)

ed cuz i shall also do the same to ponies


----------



## Paarish (Aug 14, 2011)

not-banned cos ponies are awesome so I hope you succeed!


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 14, 2011)

ed cuz now i need to work on making prinnies


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 14, 2011)

banned for hating on Tidus


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 14, 2011)

Banned cuz his laugh alone made me see a shrink


----------



## pistone (Aug 14, 2011)

banned coz .....who ?


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 14, 2011)

ed cuz i would rather not remember


----------



## pistone (Aug 14, 2011)

banned coz ok then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



the next person has a robot for a friend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and likes bikes
and likes guns
and likes likes


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 14, 2011)

banned for not knowing Tidus (FFX)


----------



## pistone (Aug 14, 2011)

banned coz ....... FFx ?  is that a bad word 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Spoiler


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 14, 2011)

err... yes...


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 14, 2011)

final Fantasy X


----------



## pistone (Aug 14, 2011)

banned coz ok then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i thought it was a good one


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 14, 2011)

Banned cuz i hated it


----------



## Paarish (Aug 14, 2011)

banned cos you "hated" it.. or "disliked" it. cos hate is a really strong word


----------



## pistone (Aug 14, 2011)

banned coz paarish has right you should write :
i dislike to write this but i hate it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




p.s hèèèmmmmm @paarish iv seen that avatar somewhere else ..........do we know each other......?


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 14, 2011)

ed cuz i outright hated it


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 15, 2011)

banned for being mean to tidus & crew


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 15, 2011)

ed cuz they were a bunch of morons >_


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 15, 2011)

banned for sayin the truth, but summons were awesome in that game


----------



## pistone (Aug 15, 2011)

banned coz yeah  i 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Auron


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 15, 2011)

ed for also 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ing the only good character in it


----------



## machomuu (Aug 15, 2011)

Banned for yeah, this.

Now play a better game.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 15, 2011)

Banned cuz this game needs more attention


----------



## machomuu (Aug 15, 2011)

Banned cuz what game?


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 15, 2011)

Banned because ;; the you are banned game


----------



## machomuu (Aug 15, 2011)

Banned cuz I thought you were talking about FFX, thank God you weren't.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 15, 2011)

Banned cuz that game has way too much attention as it is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Persona 4 on the other hand


----------



## machomuu (Aug 15, 2011)

Banned cuz I agree, P4 is EXTREMELY underrated


----------



## pistone (Aug 15, 2011)

banned coz @frozen hast started to bann again


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 15, 2011)

Banned cuz banning seems to make this thread more active >_


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 15, 2011)

banned for inactivity


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 15, 2011)

ed for activity


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 15, 2011)

banned for raping red hot music video on youtube for all the night


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 15, 2011)

Banned cuz... wait what?!


----------



## pistone (Aug 15, 2011)

bann 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ed for .............?


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 15, 2011)




----------



## koimayeul (Aug 15, 2011)

banned for going to sleep with red hot chili pepers song


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 15, 2011)

Banned cuz i am going to cry while listening to "Akai Tsuki"  from disgaea


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 15, 2011)

Banned cuz we're back to banning?


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 15, 2011)

ed cuz the cool kids were doing it


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 15, 2011)

ed cuz..oh..


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 15, 2011)

ed cuz i am back to 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ing


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 15, 2011)

banned for not  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 me


----------



## Paarish (Aug 15, 2011)

ed for not 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ing


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 15, 2011)

banned for not feeding me when i wake


----------



## Paarish (Aug 15, 2011)

ed cos feed yourself! 
lazy ass...


----------



## pistone (Aug 15, 2011)

banned coz the cool kid has start to bann


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 15, 2011)

banned cuz no one feed me!


----------



## Paarish (Aug 15, 2011)

ed cos respond to my PM then I'll feed you


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 15, 2011)

banned for checking late


----------



## Paarish (Aug 15, 2011)

ed cos okay i'll feed you now...

*gets teaspoon and chocolate mousse*


----------



## Sheimi (Aug 15, 2011)

Banned cuz you didn't get me any chocolate mousse


----------



## Paarish (Aug 15, 2011)

ed cos it's not for you!
It's for koimayeul!


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 15, 2011)

banne cuz he attempted to eat my chocolate mousse


----------



## Paarish (Aug 15, 2011)

ed cos don't worry!
I won't let any one have any of your food


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 15, 2011)

banned for being selfish with my food


----------



## Paarish (Aug 15, 2011)

ed because I'm doing it for your sake!
It's YOUR food! Not mine!


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 15, 2011)

banned for being suspicious about ingredients of the mousse


----------



## Paarish (Aug 15, 2011)

ed cos you shouldn't be 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



it's only chocolate mousse with surprise.


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 15, 2011)

banned cuz i dont like surprises


----------



## Paarish (Aug 15, 2011)

ed cos you'll like mine~


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 15, 2011)

banned for assuming i would like yours


----------



## DarkStriker (Aug 15, 2011)

Banned because im awesome and like kpop


----------



## Paarish (Aug 15, 2011)

koimayeul said:
			
		

> banned for assuming i would like yours
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 ed cos i'm awesome and like jpop.
Wanna be friends!?


----------



## DarkStriker (Aug 15, 2011)

DarkStriker said:
			
		

> Banned because im awesome and like kpop
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Banned because i also like jpop, but not as much as kpop.
Getting another ban which results in ip ban because of suddenly asking to be friends out of nowhere


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 15, 2011)

ed cuz i hunger


----------



## Paarish (Aug 15, 2011)

ed cos you should eat then


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 15, 2011)

ed cuz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thats a good point.

*goes to make steak*


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 15, 2011)

banned for feeding me with raw steak


----------



## machomuu (Aug 15, 2011)

Benned for not using a BBQ spit.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 15, 2011)

ed cuz i couldn't be stuffed


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 15, 2011)

baned cause not scared of getting his livers eaten


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 15, 2011)

ed cuz my liver tasted weird when i tried it


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 15, 2011)

banned cuz its better with some pepper


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 15, 2011)

ed cuz it is worse with dr. pepper.


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 15, 2011)

banned cuz who is that again


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 15, 2011)

ed cuz he is a soft drink 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Fun random fact: they do not sell dr.pepper here


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 15, 2011)

banned cuz in france also, neevr seen that


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 15, 2011)

ed cuz its known among the american user methinks.
Here you can only get it from specialty shops... cant get poptarts here either, nyan cat made me want to try them tho


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 15, 2011)

banned cuz i only know redbull


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 15, 2011)

ed cuz energy drinks are fun


----------



## Paarish (Aug 15, 2011)

banned cos i'm pretty sure they sell Dr. Pepper in France... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I know they sell it here


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 15, 2011)

ed cuz they dont sell it in Australia


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 15, 2011)

banned cuz is it a drink with pepper? i like it!


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 15, 2011)

ed cuz its a cherry flavored soft drink


----------



## DarkStriker (Aug 15, 2011)

banned because i dont know what u guys are talking about


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 15, 2011)

ed cuz...I don't like Dr. Pepper that much.
Also...


			
				FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> ed cuz its known among the american user methinks.
> Here you can only get it from specialty shops... cant get poptarts here either, nyan cat made me want to try them tho


Poptarts are waaaaaaaay too freakin' sweet. srsly.

EDIT: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 'd


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 15, 2011)

ed cuz ah, thanks hydreigon


----------



## pistone (Aug 15, 2011)

banned for the ah !


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 15, 2011)

ed cuz... ah dont geddit


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 15, 2011)

ed cuz


			
				Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> BAN PAAARTEY!!!!!


Reused ban.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 15, 2011)

ed for 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ing and not banning


----------



## pistone (Aug 15, 2011)

banned for the banning and not 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 'ng banning


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 15, 2011)

for simplicity


----------



## pistone (Aug 15, 2011)

banned !



Spoiler



now that simplicity


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 15, 2011)

ed for use of spoiler tag


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 15, 2011)

ed.

Simplicity at its finest.
ninja'd once again.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 15, 2011)

ed for invisible text


----------



## pistone (Aug 15, 2011)

baned


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 15, 2011)

ed cuz...
>.>


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 15, 2011)

ed for vanishing


----------



## pistone (Aug 15, 2011)

banned for the  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...... i was about to post that too


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 15, 2011)

ed for not being fast enough


----------



## pistone (Aug 15, 2011)

banned coz that gonna be the last time


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 15, 2011)

ed cuz i wish i could be a fast ninja


----------



## pistone (Aug 15, 2011)

banned coz  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  are so retro ........ i wish i could be a


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 15, 2011)

ed cuz what is that i dont even


----------



## pistone (Aug 15, 2011)

banned coz thats a samurai !!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 15, 2011)

ed cuz... oh... is that so... samurai have lower speed stats than ninja's


----------



## pistone (Aug 15, 2011)

banned coz thats true but they are more powerful 
and their sword is the best one 2-1 for the samurai's


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 15, 2011)

ed cuz ninja's always dodge everything and keep saying BELIEVE IT and can somehow hide while wearing a bright orange costume


----------



## pistone (Aug 15, 2011)

banned coz in the movie "the last samurai" they beat the hell out of the ninja !


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 15, 2011)

ed cuz... that movie sounds familiar, when was it released?


----------



## pistone (Aug 15, 2011)

banned coz ......... info for the last samurai


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 15, 2011)

ed cuz thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit: ugh, not what i wanted >_


----------



## pistone (Aug 16, 2011)

banned coz i never asked what your favorite movie ?


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 16, 2011)

ed cuz... i dont think i know that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 "Casablanca" maybe?
What is yours?


----------



## pistone (Aug 16, 2011)

banned coz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Casablanca ,is that a very old ,black and white movie ?
hèèmmmmmm well mine is ......... a jackie chan movie but i cant remember its name :S
now tell me your favorite anime


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 16, 2011)

ed cuz yup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thats the one.
Favorite anime? Full Metal Alchemist
Yours?


----------



## pistone (Aug 16, 2011)

banned coz well the true is that i dont have a unike anime favorite serial
but the ones i love (even thought it was not a anime) 
it was :
1.Biker Mice From Mars
2.teknoman blade 1 (awesomeness at a pure state ........this is the rason why i love 
tatsunoko vs capcom) i remember when i was like 16 i woke up at 3:30 am just to watch this anime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



3.and one of my most favorite anime is digimon the first (and real) season 
all the other where like .........sh!t 
4.ect i grow up on those ....if im not wrong iv seen more than 200-300 of them ......and still counting


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 16, 2011)

ed cuz i have seen maybe 20 different anime


----------



## DarkStriker (Aug 16, 2011)

BAnned becasue you need to watch more anime! Get more knowledge u prinny!


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 16, 2011)

ed cuz i am more of a video game prinny


----------



## pistone (Aug 16, 2011)

banned coz .....nah no problem ........its just a slow start you will catch up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



but you must try the old ones the new ones are just blod and gore and if you aren't used you will dislike them
also i have to say i love the first version of the :

Biker Mice From Mars

not the Sh!ty remake ...........if i only find out who did that ............i will just say .........open jail 





 x infinite


----------



## iMasaru (Aug 16, 2011)

Banned coz dayum~
i've missed this place xD


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 16, 2011)

ed cuz i generally prefer to read manga these days


----------



## pistone (Aug 16, 2011)

banned coz ......i also like to read manga ..usually watch anime and then read the manga ......oh Sh!t i forgot about death note !!!! that was awesome too 

@iMasaru welcome back whoever you are


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 16, 2011)

ed cuz i have only watched two eps of death note... the first and last eps


----------



## iMasaru (Aug 16, 2011)

Banned coz i've never seen you both in the EoF before o.o''

Banned coz Death Note


----------



## DarkStriker (Aug 16, 2011)

Banned coz i think i have banned u before!


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 16, 2011)

ed cuz i have seen you before iMasaru... back when i was lurking maybe?


----------



## pistone (Aug 16, 2011)

banned coz you maybe have been active before we registered here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



also a manga like death note is :
bloody monday
have you read it ?

p.s also @frozen is very active here how come you didnt know him ?


----------



## iMasaru (Aug 16, 2011)

Banned coz  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I've heard of it, haven't got around to it though. I watch too many anime and read too many manga, gotta finish em 1st xD

I kinda left in April, he might of become active here after i left :3

@DarkStriker Banned coz yes you have


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 16, 2011)

ed cuz yeah, i only become active here around that time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Still, i recognize your avatar


----------



## pistone (Aug 16, 2011)

banned coz any great manga?
what about bersek ?
so you (@frozen ,@iMasaru )have read that


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 16, 2011)

ed cuz i have not read it :/


----------



## machomuu (Aug 16, 2011)

Banned cuz I need to.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 16, 2011)

Banned because i have urges


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 16, 2011)

ed cuz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




back to banning?


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 16, 2011)

ed because I will not ban you


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 16, 2011)

ed cuz I refuse to ban anyone.

Unless I'm forced to.. ;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 16, 2011)

ed cuz banning hurts others feelings 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and that's why you should use a toothbrush with real teeth breaking action!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 16, 2011)

ed cuz I would rather have someone else use a sledgehammer to break my teeth.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 16, 2011)

ed cuz i like my teeth where they are


----------



## Holified 2x (Aug 16, 2011)

BANNED ITS MY	BIRTHDAY


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 16, 2011)

ed cuz... really? well then: HAPPY BIRTHDAY... BELIEVE IT!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 16, 2011)

ed cuz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@Holified: Happy birthday man!


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 16, 2011)

ed cuz i should probably stop quoting Naruto 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BELIEVE IT!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 16, 2011)

ed cuz maybe you should o.o


----------



## Paarish (Aug 16, 2011)

banned cos i concur


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 16, 2011)

banned cuz good afternoon


----------



## Paarish (Aug 16, 2011)

ed cos good afternoon


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 16, 2011)

banned cuz alrready 5 pm


----------



## Paarish (Aug 16, 2011)

banned cos it's actually 4:27pm here


----------



## machomuu (Aug 16, 2011)

Banned coz itz 11:28 AM here


----------



## haflore (Aug 16, 2011)

Banned because I'm bored.


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 16, 2011)

banned for eating flat pudding


----------



## Paarish (Aug 16, 2011)

banned cos flat pudding doesn't exist anymore. There's only maid-chan


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 16, 2011)

banned for eating both


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 16, 2011)

ed cuz...you ate maid-chan?


----------



## Paarish (Aug 16, 2011)

ed cos I did no such thing...


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 16, 2011)

ed cuz sure you did.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



You didn't, did you? O.o


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 16, 2011)

ed cuz maid-chan? MAID-CHAN?! MAID-CHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAN!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 16, 2011)

ed cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 16, 2011)

ed cuz *eats pudding*


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 16, 2011)

ed cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 16, 2011)

ed cuz


Spoiler


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 16, 2011)

ed cuz 


Spoiler













Spoiler



All he needs is a monocle and a top hat.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 16, 2011)

ed cuz


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 16, 2011)

ed cuz...you like bananas?


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 16, 2011)

ed cuz... 
TO THE MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOON!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 16, 2011)

ed cuz YOU AIN'T FINDIN' ANY BANANAS...

ON THE MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOON!! AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA BEE-YETCH!!!


----------



## iMasaru (Aug 16, 2011)

Banned coz you're from spaaaaaaaaaaaace


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 16, 2011)

Banned for kamina glasses


----------



## iMasaru (Aug 16, 2011)

Banned for not having Kamina glasses~


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 16, 2011)

Banned for... touche'


----------



## iMasaru (Aug 16, 2011)

Banned for having 200 posts


----------



## machomuu (Aug 16, 2011)

Banned for having 338 posts.


----------



## Paarish (Aug 16, 2011)

banned cos iMasaru is back!
Hi~


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 16, 2011)

banned for touche mes parties sensibles


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 16, 2011)

ed cuz i like pi


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 16, 2011)

bannec for eating nose shit


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 16, 2011)

banned for being the only human in the world with "nose shit"


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 16, 2011)

banned for eating on people plates


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 16, 2011)

Banned cuz i dont even


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 16, 2011)

ed cuz what is this


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 16, 2011)

ed cuz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 xenoblade


----------



## haflore (Aug 16, 2011)

Banned for being a prinny.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 16, 2011)

ed for being jack frost d00d


----------



## haflore (Aug 17, 2011)

Banned because I am actually a prinny covered in snow.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 17, 2011)

ed cuz... ;; i could see that happening... now i feel like making a jack frost prinny


----------



## haflore (Aug 17, 2011)

Banned because you should!


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 17, 2011)

ed cuz it will take me a while to do so


----------



## iMasaru (Aug 17, 2011)

Banned coz i saw the comment from Paarish


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 17, 2011)

banned cus cant give a damn im asleep


----------



## iMasaru (Aug 17, 2011)

Banned for typing while you're asleep!


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 17, 2011)

Banned for banning...


----------



## iMasaru (Aug 17, 2011)

Banned for banning for banning


----------



## machomuu (Aug 17, 2011)

Banned for putting Dark in Kamina Glasses.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 17, 2011)

DOUBLE POSTDTGSDGRDHDFHFYJTFJHJUTRFCHCTHG


----------



## iMasaru (Aug 17, 2011)

Banned coz.


----------



## kevan (Aug 17, 2011)

iMasaru said:
			
		

> Banned coz.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 17, 2011)

kevan said:
			
		

> iMasaru said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Banned coz.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 17, 2011)

banned for tales of combo breaker


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 17, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> kevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


EDIT: How did I get ninja'd?


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 17, 2011)

Banned cuz i am different...


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 17, 2011)

ed cuz how did I get ninja'd after 3 hours?


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 17, 2011)

ed cuz i am a ninja now... ninjas are cool


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 17, 2011)

ed cuz BELIEVE IT!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 17, 2011)

ed for doing what i should have done


----------



## machomuu (Aug 17, 2011)

Banned cuz the guys in Naruto aren't ninjas.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 17, 2011)

ed cuz BELIEVE IT!!!


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Aug 17, 2011)

Banned for living in the EOF


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 17, 2011)

ed cuz gotta live somewhere


----------



## machomuu (Aug 17, 2011)

Banned cuz I live in the Courtroom with my secret stash of coffee beans.


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Aug 17, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Banned cuz I live in the Courtroom with my secret stash of coffee beans.



Banned for not sharing said stash of coffee


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 17, 2011)

ed cuz he shared them with me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




or did i steal them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Meh, details details


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Aug 17, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> ed cuz he shared them with me
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Banned for over usage of Smiley Faces


----------



## machomuu (Aug 17, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> ed cuz he shared them with me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Banned cuz I just issued you a subpoena, see you in the Dark Court.


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Aug 17, 2011)

Banned for not "banning the person above you"


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 17, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> FrozenIndignation said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Banned cuz i hate the default item world music in disgaea 2 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Still, i do want to get that subpoena answered, it will make leveling up faster


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 17, 2011)

ed cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 17, 2011)

Hydreigon said:
			
		

> ed cuz


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 17, 2011)

banned for emotes abuse


----------



## haflore (Aug 17, 2011)

Banned for emote neglect!


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 17, 2011)

banned for eating sandwiches?


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 17, 2011)

Banned for stuff on stuff with stuff!


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 17, 2011)

excuse me


----------



## Paarish (Aug 17, 2011)

banned cos you're a wizard?


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 17, 2011)

ab-so-lu-te-ly


----------



## Paarish (Aug 17, 2011)

banned cos no you're not


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 17, 2011)

ed cuz


----------



## Paarish (Aug 17, 2011)

banned cos GO F/I! GO!

http://gbatemp.net/t305431-tales-of-the-ab...ameplay-trailer


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 17, 2011)

ed... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ed times infinty!!!


----------



## Paarish (Aug 17, 2011)

ed cos you now have another post.
One step closer to 500


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 17, 2011)

ed for getting me 1 post closer


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Aug 17, 2011)

Paarish said:
			
		

> ed cos you now have another post.
> One step closer to 500



Banned for participating in London riots. (plus stealing a whole bunch of wiis to boot!)


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 17, 2011)

Banned cuz i stole a jar of dirt


----------



## pistone (Aug 17, 2011)

banned coz you are the one who stole my rum


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 17, 2011)

Banned cuz... why is the rum gone?


----------



## machomuu (Aug 17, 2011)

Banned cus I R Underage


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 17, 2011)

Banned because i am not


----------



## pistone (Aug 17, 2011)

banned coz They're Taking the Hobbits to Isengard!!

also you are bannijg again


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 17, 2011)

ed cuz i alternate between the two depending on the post and poster above and below


----------



## pistone (Aug 17, 2011)

banned coz this means you dont 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 me  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and you want that i get banned


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 17, 2011)

ed cuz i secretly want yo be banned


----------



## machomuu (Aug 17, 2011)

Banned cuz that sounds hot, or it would if that thread would make you a girl already.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 17, 2011)

ed cuz the statistics amuse me too much


----------



## pistone (Aug 17, 2011)

banned coz


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 17, 2011)

ed cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 17, 2011)

ed cuz i just 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 17, 2011)

ed cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 17, 2011)

((((((((( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ed )^ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )^ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )^ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )^ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )^ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )^ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )^ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )^ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 17, 2011)

ed o.o


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 18, 2011)

ed cuz i should


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 18, 2011)

banned cuz a bee just snapped your right ball


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 18, 2011)

ed cuz... i dont have any balls


----------



## machomuu (Aug 18, 2011)

Banned cuz HOORAY!


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 18, 2011)

ed cuz I've got balls of steel.






 'd


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 18, 2011)

ed for duke


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 18, 2011)

ed cuz hail to the king, baby!
Now I know my "z" buttion is stuck. /facepalm


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 18, 2011)

ed cuz cleaning keyboard keys is fun


----------



## ShakeBunny (Aug 18, 2011)

Banned, because how is it fun?


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Aug 18, 2011)

Banned, Because friendship *ISNT* magic


----------



## ShakeBunny (Aug 18, 2011)

Banned, because is sure as hell is.

TO THE MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOON!


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Aug 18, 2011)

Banned, Cause there is *NO MOON*


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 18, 2011)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> Banned because that's an obvious lie.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 18, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 18, 2011)

Banned cuz *cricket chirps*


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 18, 2011)

ed the moon is angry at me again


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 18, 2011)

ed cuz Vulpes joined the prinny squad?


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 18, 2011)

ed cuz yup


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 18, 2011)

ed cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 18, 2011)

ed cuz you have a higher post count than me


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 18, 2011)

ed cuz, sadly, I won't once school starts again.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 18, 2011)

ed cuz that reminds me that i should probably attend my uni 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but its too damn easy~


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 18, 2011)

ed cuz maybe you should.
Stupid z key!


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 18, 2011)

ed cuz that's as close to knowing me as gbatemp is going to get


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 18, 2011)

ed cuz hehe.. :3


----------



## Paarish (Aug 18, 2011)

banned for laughing!


----------



## machomuu (Aug 18, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## Paarish (Aug 18, 2011)

banned cos he is no match for me


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 18, 2011)

banned for not sayin good night


----------



## Paarish (Aug 18, 2011)

banned cos I did!
Stop lying!


----------



## iMasaru (Aug 18, 2011)

Banned coz i wanted to ban you :3


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 18, 2011)

Banned cuz I could have used the exact same reason to ban you, but I didn't.


----------



## YetoJesse (Aug 18, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 18, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## machomuu (Aug 18, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 18, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## machomuu (Aug 18, 2011)

Banned cuz I emptied your mom.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 18, 2011)

Banned cuz my mom is dead


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 18, 2011)

ed cuz I'm sorry for your loss..


----------



## machomuu (Aug 18, 2011)

Banned cuz pics or it didn't *WAIT I CHANGE MY MIND!*


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 18, 2011)

Banned cuz i lied... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i think...


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 18, 2011)

banned cuz tellin lies


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 18, 2011)

Banned cuz... i did?!


----------



## machomuu (Aug 18, 2011)

Banned cuz yes.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 18, 2011)

ed cuz i wouldn't know either way


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 18, 2011)

ed cuz that's an obvious lie.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 18, 2011)

ed cuz its not 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and the great thing about that is that you will never believe me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




oooo, i have more posts in this thread than p1ngy


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 18, 2011)

ed cuz I was kidding.

You only have one more post than him.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 18, 2011)

ed cuz make that two


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 18, 2011)

ed cuz how about 3 more?


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 18, 2011)

ed cuz eeeeYOINK!!! +3


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 19, 2011)

ed cuz MAKE IT FOUR. DO EEEEEEEEEEEEEET!


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 19, 2011)

ed cuz I will one day...


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 19, 2011)

ed cuz try to beat Toni!


----------



## machomuu (Aug 19, 2011)

Banned because I have more legit posts than you.


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 19, 2011)

ed cuz I know. I recently joined, you know...


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 19, 2011)

ed cuz i dont spam in other boards :/


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 19, 2011)

ed cuz I never post unless I really have something to say.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 19, 2011)

ed cuz i dont usually post anything subjective unless i want to increase my post count


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 19, 2011)

ed cuz hehe.. :3


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 19, 2011)

ed cuz


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 19, 2011)

ed cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 19, 2011)

ed cuz i am the only prinny squad member without a custom title


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 19, 2011)

ed cuz post moar!


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 19, 2011)

ed cuz thats always the answer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i wish i could cheat somehow...


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 19, 2011)

ed cuz follow Rydian's Super Awesome Guide to Forums.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 19, 2011)

ed cuz i don wunna


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Aug 19, 2011)

Banned for being a whiny brat


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 19, 2011)

Banned for mistaking my character


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 19, 2011)

ed cuz 
	
	



```
[size="10000"];O;[/size]
```






 'd


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 19, 2011)

ed cuz


----------



## machomuu (Aug 19, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> ed cuz i dont spam in other boards :/


Banned cuz ouch.


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Aug 19, 2011)

Banned because I didn't mistake your character. I was jk O_O


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 19, 2011)

ed cuz


----------



## machomuu (Aug 19, 2011)

Banned cuz *Hacks FI and replaces current data with normal Prinny Data*
*Picks up*
*Throws*


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 19, 2011)

Banned cuz *floats*


----------



## machomuu (Aug 19, 2011)

Banned cuz HAX!


----------



## ShakeBunny (Aug 19, 2011)

Banned, because I'm happy to see people are actually banning again!


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 19, 2011)

Banned for killing Elmo. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Spoiler: Proof.



[youtube]jdn8gQkHyHI[/youtube]


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 19, 2011)

ed for elmo


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 19, 2011)

ed cuz he continues to dance and sing even with his head blown off.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 19, 2011)

Banned for being a witness to murder.


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 19, 2011)

Banned for not knowing I wasn't a witness.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 19, 2011)

ed cuz i wish i could have been the one to kill it


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 19, 2011)

ed cuz Elmo toys are kinda creepy (especially the tickle me elmo ones).


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 19, 2011)

ed cuz i like that noise they make right before they set alight


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 19, 2011)

banned cuz they ARE creepy


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 19, 2011)

ed cuz


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 19, 2011)

ed cuz


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 19, 2011)

ed cuz


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 19, 2011)

ed cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 19, 2011)

ed cuz


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 19, 2011)

ed cuz


----------



## iMasaru (Aug 19, 2011)

banned with combo breaker!


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 19, 2011)

Banned for breaking the combo with a ninja


----------



## iMasaru (Aug 19, 2011)

Banned for smiling and getting  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 'd


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 19, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## iMasaru (Aug 19, 2011)

Banned coz i like your sig


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 19, 2011)

Banned cuz thanks


----------



## iMasaru (Aug 19, 2011)

Banned for thanking me.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 19, 2011)

Banned for quoting Churchill


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 19, 2011)

ed for not being able to explode.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 19, 2011)

ed for being a pokemanz


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 19, 2011)

ed for prinnies.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 19, 2011)

ed for being in my 3DS pokedex


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Aug 19, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 19, 2011)

cuz banned


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 19, 2011)

ed cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 19, 2011)

ed for having both more and less posts than me


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 19, 2011)

ed cuz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *head explodes*


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 19, 2011)

ed cuz your head juices are every where


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 19, 2011)

ed cuz I made a mess.


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Aug 19, 2011)

coz


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 19, 2011)

ed cuz


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Aug 19, 2011)

ed cuz


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 19, 2011)

ed cuz


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Aug 19, 2011)

ed cuz


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 19, 2011)

ed cuz


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Aug 19, 2011)

ed cuz


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 19, 2011)

cuz


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Aug 19, 2011)

ed cuz


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 19, 2011)

cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 19, 2011)

Banned for all this nonsense


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Aug 19, 2011)

Banned for coming back


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 19, 2011)

Banned for... back from what?


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Aug 19, 2011)

Banned cuz you were out for a break


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 19, 2011)

banned cuz... i guess...


----------



## Paarish (Aug 19, 2011)

banned cos i love VA's new avatar.
Good job


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 19, 2011)

banned cuz hungry


----------



## Paarish (Aug 19, 2011)

banned cos here you go:






Sorry.. i already took a slice


----------



## machomuu (Aug 19, 2011)

Banned cuz I don't like chocolate.


----------



## Paarish (Aug 19, 2011)

banned cos that's a good thing. Since it's for koimayeul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!
Not for you machomuu!


----------



## machomuu (Aug 19, 2011)

Banned cuz I ate most of it anyway.  I threw it back up, and it's on the platter.


----------



## Paarish (Aug 19, 2011)

banned for being naughty! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*pokes machomuu with long stick*


----------



## pistone (Aug 19, 2011)

banned for the poke !


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 19, 2011)

banned cause i can!


----------



## pistone (Aug 19, 2011)

banned co you dont want


----------



## machomuu (Aug 19, 2011)

Banned cuz look at the top posters list...

...I'm on here too much.


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 19, 2011)

ed cuz *sneeze*


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 19, 2011)

banned for having a ball bigger than the other


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 19, 2011)

ed cuz that's what she said.


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 19, 2011)

ed cuz hi everyone


----------



## Paarish (Aug 19, 2011)

ed cos hi~~~


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 19, 2011)

ed cuz you changed your username


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 19, 2011)

ed cuz where have you been, man!?


----------



## machomuu (Aug 19, 2011)

Banned cuz you did?


----------



## pistone (Aug 19, 2011)

banned coz ........ yeah he did !


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 19, 2011)

ed cuz I were... far from home for 10 days


----------



## pistone (Aug 19, 2011)

banned coz vacation ?


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 19, 2011)

ed cuz yup


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 19, 2011)

ed out of no where


----------



## Paarish (Aug 19, 2011)

ed cos I give you a hug for coming back






(that was for jerome10 but it applies for you as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## pistone (Aug 19, 2011)

banned coz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edit:i wanted a hug too


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 19, 2011)

ed to all


----------



## pistone (Aug 19, 2011)

banned coz still .......... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*i wanted a hug *.......... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



but im taking the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 anyway !


----------



## Paarish (Aug 19, 2011)

ed cos HUGS FOR EVERYONE!!!

@Jerome10 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



@F/I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



@master00d


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 19, 2011)

ed cuz *walks in, sees hug fest* 




*continues watching*


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 19, 2011)

ed cuz *hugs hydreigon*


----------



## pistone (Aug 19, 2011)

(i know i didnt write banned but this i a special occasion 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) for everyone 
and 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 for:





 @paarish





 @Jerome10 





 @frozen





 @hydreigon





 @machomuu 





 @averone





 @kitenz


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 19, 2011)

ed for taking the time to hug everyone


----------



## machomuu (Aug 19, 2011)

Unbanned for not hugging me.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 19, 2011)

ed cuz *hugz*


Spoiler



Machomuu's coffee


----------



## machomuu (Aug 19, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## pistone (Aug 19, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Unbanned for not hugging me.


banned coz what are you talking about ?


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 19, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Banned cuz








 ed cuz ZOMBIE CANCER!!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 19, 2011)

ed cuz smooooochies~
@thread


----------



## pistone (Aug 19, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Banned cuz


banned coz ...............after 20 days of infection !

p.s if you see the previews posts you will find that i already 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 19, 2011)

ed for hugs


----------



## pistone (Aug 19, 2011)

banned for the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 19, 2011)

ed for the ban


Spoiler



Banned 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Spoiler: true spoiler


----------



## pistone (Aug 19, 2011)

banned for the double spoiler


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 19, 2011)

ed for the hugs


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 19, 2011)

ed for being back


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 19, 2011)

ed cuz yup yup


----------



## pistone (Aug 19, 2011)

banned coz ..........i didnt ask how was you vacation ?


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 19, 2011)

ed cuz good, very good


----------



## pistone (Aug 19, 2011)

banned coz cool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



where you was  ?


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 19, 2011)

ed cuz in southern france


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 19, 2011)

banned cuz french


----------



## pistone (Aug 19, 2011)

banned coz was it nice?


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 19, 2011)

ed cuz france is always nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 although it was kinda annoying during times liek 1789-1799


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 19, 2011)

ed for the


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 19, 2011)

ed for guy cecil


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 19, 2011)

ed for the prinny


----------



## pistone (Aug 19, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> ed cuz france is always nice
> 
> 
> 
> ...


banned coz ..........again...... how old are you ?


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 19, 2011)

ed cuz you would not believe me if i told you


----------



## pistone (Aug 19, 2011)

banned coz ..........a vampire ?


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 19, 2011)

ed cuz... maybeh?


----------



## pistone (Aug 19, 2011)

banned coz .......... you are a vampire hunter then !


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 19, 2011)

ed cuz... meh, hunting is no fun


----------



## pistone (Aug 19, 2011)

banned coz you are the type that takes you chi or drink your blood ? 
again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ..........you a vampire that would explain a lot of things


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 19, 2011)

ed cuz i guess it would


----------



## pistone (Aug 19, 2011)

banned coz yeah it would ,so here are  just some simple questions to know if you are a vampire 

1.do you like twilight series?
2.do you sleep alot ?
3.do you drink blood?


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 19, 2011)

ed cuz
1.Hell no
2.Both yes and no
3: Yes... usually from sardines


----------



## pistone (Aug 19, 2011)

banned coz 
than nope a vampire would not not watch twilight as is about them 
the other question where dump just to fill the papers  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




also night im really going now


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 20, 2011)

Banned because by your logic humans would not watch shows about humans


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 20, 2011)

ed cuz unless there's some drama/action, they won't.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 20, 2011)

ed cuz humans falling in love with vampires is as ridiculous as human falling in love with a cow


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 20, 2011)

ed cuz lolwut?


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 20, 2011)

ed cuz humans blood tastes like cigarettes most of the time


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 20, 2011)

ed cuz I don't smoke, so..


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 20, 2011)

ed cuz it always baffles me how much of them taste like smoke >_>; i prefer fresh blood though... and i love it when they garnish themselves with garlic


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 20, 2011)

ed cuz I love the taste of garlic.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 20, 2011)

ed cuz so do i


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 20, 2011)

ed cuz it always leaves that aftertaste though..


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 20, 2011)

ed cuz that is usually masked by the taste of blood


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 20, 2011)

ed cuz what kind of blood?


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 20, 2011)

ed cuz sardines nowadays... i made a promise 400 years ago never to drink human blood again


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 20, 2011)

ed cuz oh.. 
I really hate seafood though..


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 20, 2011)

ed cuz sardines are rich in omega 3


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 20, 2011)

ed cuz I'd rather have salmon.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 20, 2011)

ed cuz i love salmon


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 20, 2011)

banned for faping over pony material!


----------



## machomuu (Aug 20, 2011)

Banned for spelling "fapping" wrong


----------



## Ace (Aug 20, 2011)

Banned for hating on ponies, all of you! I bet you're all undercover Prinnies.....


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 20, 2011)

banned for hating on ponies.. FU haters!


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 20, 2011)

Banned for fail ponies


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 20, 2011)

ed cuz I thought you loved ponies.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 20, 2011)

ed cuz i do... just not those... those ponies are fail...


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 20, 2011)

ed cuz just send those ponies...

TO THE MOOOOOOOOOOOOOON!!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 20, 2011)

ed cuz you like bananas


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 21, 2011)

ed cuz let me just clarify. You are a mmm bee-yetch that likes mmmbananas?


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 21, 2011)

ed cuz... err...

TO THE MOOOOOOOOOOOON!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 21, 2011)

ed cuz..umm..right... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ON THE MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOON!!!!!!!


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 21, 2011)

banned cuz the moon belong to michael jackson.............. moonwalker guys!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 21, 2011)

ed cuz


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 21, 2011)

banned cuz


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 21, 2011)

ed cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 21, 2011)

ed for using pics


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 21, 2011)

ed for not using pics.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 21, 2011)

Banned for not using pix.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 21, 2011)

Banned for banning and not using pix


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 21, 2011)

ed for banning someone who banned someone for not using pics.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 21, 2011)

Banned.


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 21, 2011)




----------



## iMasaru (Aug 21, 2011)

Banned for


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 21, 2011)

Invisible ban.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 21, 2011)

Hydreigon said:
			
		

> Invisible ban.


Invisible quote ban.


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 21, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Hydreigon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Visible quote ban.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 21, 2011)

ed for the hell of it


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Aug 21, 2011)

ed for........


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 21, 2011)

ed for no reason


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 21, 2011)

banned for ninjas during night time!


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 21, 2011)

banned for the circle of life


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 21, 2011)

banned for not stickied alphabet game


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 21, 2011)

Banned cuz i have no power over that


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 21, 2011)

banned cuz maybe you have it but its not yet awaken.. this power is within your cosmos, seya!


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 21, 2011)

Banned cuz i am not a mod or higher 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and i dont really want to be one either


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 21, 2011)

banned for lack of ambitions GBAtemp wise


----------



## Paarish (Aug 21, 2011)

banned for spamming too much


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 21, 2011)

ed for not spamming enough


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 21, 2011)

banned cuz iwoudlikesompuncake


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 21, 2011)

ed coz so would i


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 22, 2011)

not banned cuz blanka provides!

[youtube]SL_x1rRg7mM[/youtube]


----------



## ShakeBunny (Aug 22, 2011)

Banned, because I always liked Bison best.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 22, 2011)

Banned because its extinct


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 22, 2011)

ed cuz I killed all of them.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 22, 2011)

Banned cuz there's one left, and it flies.


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 22, 2011)

ed cuz *cricket chirps*


----------



## machomuu (Aug 22, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 22, 2011)

ed cuz


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 22, 2011)

banned cuz i can't stand german lang*u*age  & maths


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 22, 2011)

ed cuz math is my favorite subject


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 22, 2011)

Banned because your dragon has boobs.


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 22, 2011)

ed cuz those are heads.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 22, 2011)

Banned cuz they look like boobs.  With nipples.


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 22, 2011)

ed cuz


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 22, 2011)

ed for the


----------



## machomuu (Aug 22, 2011)

Banned for not saying Banned.


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 22, 2011)

Banned for not 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ing me for not banning >.


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 22, 2011)

......................................................


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 22, 2011)

ed for 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 message


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 22, 2011)

ed cuz


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 22, 2011)

ed for nothing


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 22, 2011)

ed for something


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 22, 2011)

ed cuz what's this something?


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 22, 2011)

ed cuz I don't know..


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 22, 2011)

ed cuz


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 22, 2011)

ed cuz


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 22, 2011)

ed cuz


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 22, 2011)

ed cuz...
...
YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYY!!!! 
YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYY!!!!!




/)^?^(\


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 23, 2011)

banned for getting us epileptic


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 23, 2011)

ed cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 23, 2011)

ed because i should


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 23, 2011)

ed cuz I can.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 23, 2011)

ed for doing what i cannot


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 23, 2011)

ed cuz mooooooo.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 23, 2011)

ed cuz FIYAH BORRU!!!


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 23, 2011)

Banned for allowing any other topic go above this game


----------



## Narayan (Aug 23, 2011)

banned because it's almost 3k pages.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 23, 2011)

Banned cuz this thread is 3 years old.


----------



## Narayan (Aug 23, 2011)

banned coz we're the same age!


----------



## machomuu (Aug 23, 2011)

ed cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 23, 2011)

Banned because the matrix has you


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 23, 2011)

Banned cuz i am a wizard in the matrix


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 23, 2011)

Banned cuz we are all victims of causality. I drink too much wine, I must take a piss. Cause and effect. Au revoir.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 24, 2011)

ed because if you kill someone and no one is around, do they scream?


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 24, 2011)

ed cuz choice is an illusion, created between those with power, and those without.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 24, 2011)

ed because llama's come in many shapes and forms


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 24, 2011)

ed cuz ?_?




Also,




And...


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 24, 2011)

ed for providing an example


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 24, 2011)

ed cuz bird is the word.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 24, 2011)

ed cuz that it is


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 24, 2011)

ed cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 24, 2011)

ed for


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 24, 2011)

ed cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 24, 2011)

ed for


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 24, 2011)

ed cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 24, 2011)

ed because the world is spinning on a tilted axis and that makes it like beautiful or liek whatever...


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 24, 2011)

ed cuz there is no winning or losing, only being.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 24, 2011)

ed cuz the only winning move is not to play at all


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 24, 2011)

ed cuz it's not whether you get knocked down; it's whether you get up.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 24, 2011)

ed because I, Garland, will KNOCK YOU DOWN!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 24, 2011)

ed cuz there's an "I" in "win."


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 24, 2011)

ed because there is no meat in team 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You cant spell slaughter without laughter


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 24, 2011)

ed cuz I'm bi-winning. I win here, I win there.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 24, 2011)

ed cuz if youd borrow my brain you'd be liek DUDE CANT HANDLE IT


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 24, 2011)

ed cuz YOU CAN'T HANDLE THE TRUTH.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 24, 2011)

ed cuz in former soviet russia, truth cant handle YOU!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 24, 2011)

ed cuz in soviet russia, mudkipz liek YOU!


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 24, 2011)

ed cuz _yay_


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 24, 2011)

ed cuz...
RAT SHIT, BAT SHIT, DIRTY OLD TWAT!
SIXTY NINE ASSHOLES TIED IN A KNOT!
HOOORAAAY! LIZARD SHIT! FUCK!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 24, 2011)

ed for having a mental breakdown 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 happens to all


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 24, 2011)

ed cuz I had no such thing.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 24, 2011)

ed cuz... wait... what?! eheheheHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHa... err... never mind


----------



## machomuu (Aug 24, 2011)

Banned cuz DID SOMEONE SAY BREAKDOWNS?  OMG, IN ACE ATTORNEY THERE ARE BRAKEDOOWNSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111111111111111111111!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1111111111111!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 24, 2011)

ed for not being able to see all the message i wrote in my own blood


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 24, 2011)

ed cuz o rly?


----------



## machomuu (Aug 24, 2011)

Banned cuz that hurt.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 24, 2011)

ed cuz so did writing the message in my blood


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 24, 2011)

ed cuz next time, write your messages in feces.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 24, 2011)

ed cuz... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 no


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 24, 2011)

ed for reminding me of sausage head..


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 24, 2011)

noed for no


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 24, 2011)

yes'd for yes.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 24, 2011)

Sausageheaded for Sausagehead


----------



## ShakeBunny (Aug 24, 2011)

Banned, because it's a great morning.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 24, 2011)

Banned because it is night... and now i can revel in the light of princess luna's moon


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Aug 24, 2011)

Banned because my signature isn't MLP


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 24, 2011)

banned cuz no pony in sig


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 24, 2011)

ed cuz...you liek bananas?


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 24, 2011)

Hydreigon said:
			
		

> ed cuz...you liek bananas?








 ed cuz i'd rather have peaches


----------



## Paarish (Aug 24, 2011)

banned for for liking peaches


----------



## Narayan (Aug 24, 2011)

banned coz i like apples.


----------



## Paarish (Aug 24, 2011)

banned for liking apples then!


----------



## Narayan (Aug 24, 2011)

banned coz now i like mangoes.


----------



## Paarish (Aug 24, 2011)

then you're banned for liking mangoes!
I can go all day buddy!


----------



## Narayan (Aug 24, 2011)

banned for liking myself.

also check your pms.
go check it. 
and lastly, check your inbox.


----------



## Paarish (Aug 24, 2011)

banned for telling me what to do! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*replies to PM*


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 24, 2011)

ed cuz where is everyone?


----------



## Paarish (Aug 25, 2011)

ed cos i dunno


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 25, 2011)

This topic used to be active... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ed before I forget.


----------



## Narayan (Aug 25, 2011)

yeah. until the regular people who stay in this thread became inactive.


----------



## Paarish (Aug 25, 2011)

banned cos of megavideo's 72 minute limit! FFS!


----------



## iMasaru (Aug 25, 2011)

Banned coz i dont have the 72 min limit for some reason


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 25, 2011)

Banned cuz i dont need to use it for more than 72 minutes


----------



## Narayan (Aug 25, 2011)

banned coz i download my animes.

i want them in 720p minimum.


----------



## Paarish (Aug 25, 2011)

banned cos I finished watching.
It's quite interesting to note similarities and differences between the actors that played Dracula in 1931 and 1992.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 25, 2011)

Banned for truth


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 25, 2011)

ed for lies.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 25, 2011)

ed for waffles


----------



## machomuu (Aug 25, 2011)

Banned for waffles.


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 25, 2011)

ed for waffles.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 25, 2011)

ed cuz waffles


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 25, 2011)

ed cuz waffles.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 25, 2011)

ed das waffles


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 25, 2011)

ed das PANCAKES!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 25, 2011)

Pancaked for waffles


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 25, 2011)

Waffled for pancakes.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 25, 2011)

ed for derailment


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 25, 2011)

ed cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 25, 2011)

ed cuz i was frozen today... err... wait... nevermind...


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 25, 2011)

ed cuz I had rainbows today..


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 25, 2011)

ed cuz... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 rainbows...


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 25, 2011)

ed cuz


----------



## Paarish (Aug 25, 2011)

banned cos


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 25, 2011)

ed cuz i just 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you


----------



## Paarish (Aug 25, 2011)

ed for 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ing me so much


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 25, 2011)

ed cuz i started demon's souls again... was it always this easy? i dont recall it being this easy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it sure is easy


----------



## machomuu (Aug 25, 2011)

Banned


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 25, 2011)

ed


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 25, 2011)

banned cuz hardcore punishing difficulty is dated


----------



## machomuu (Aug 25, 2011)

Banned cuz it's still more fun, I love difficult games.


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 25, 2011)

ed cuz


----------



## Paarish (Aug 25, 2011)

ed cos FUCKING FAIRY CIRCLE IN FUCKING TALES OF XILLIA!
SO HYPED!


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 25, 2011)

banned cuz its xena the warrior princess not xillia


----------



## Paarish (Aug 25, 2011)

banned for being so... you!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_Xillia


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 25, 2011)

banned cuz you don't have a ps3 anyway for this


----------



## Paarish (Aug 25, 2011)

banned cos actually i do~


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 26, 2011)

Banned cuz I shall soon get my hands on tales of xillia 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Getting disgaea 4 first though...


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 26, 2011)

ed cuz there are 28 guests viewing this thread!


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 26, 2011)

ed cuz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 27 as of this


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 26, 2011)

ed cuz hai guiz!


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 26, 2011)

ed cuz... why would guests be reading THIS... i mean... there is much better stuff on GBAtemp


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Aug 26, 2011)

Banned cuz its none of your business what Guest do with their time.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 26, 2011)

Banned cuz thats true i suppose


----------



## Holified 2x (Aug 26, 2011)

Omg I could a had a Vbanned


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 26, 2011)

Vanned for banned vband Vbanned


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 26, 2011)

ed cuz what now?


----------



## JoostinOnline (Aug 26, 2011)

ed cause


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 26, 2011)

ed cuz


----------



## Paarish (Aug 27, 2011)

ed cos


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 27, 2011)

ed forever


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 27, 2011)

ed for great justice.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 27, 2011)

ed for profit


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 27, 2011)

ed for the win.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 27, 2011)

ed for bi-winning


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 27, 2011)

ed for edit.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 27, 2011)

ed for falcon punch


----------



## machomuu (Aug 27, 2011)

Banned.

Wow, 15 guests.


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 27, 2011)

ed for ninja.

15 guests? O.o
hai guiz!


----------



## machomuu (Aug 27, 2011)

Banned for darn, only 2 now.


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 27, 2011)

ed cuz they always run off when I say "hai guiz." 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Am I that scary?


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 27, 2011)

ed cuz yes


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 27, 2011)

ed cuz rawr
i iz big scarey monstar!


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 27, 2011)

ed for terrible spelling


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 27, 2011)

ed speel chek iz fer nubs tht shieet jsut slowa u down


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 27, 2011)

ed cuz i agree who needs spell check, spell check is for losers and people who cannot spell >_>;


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 27, 2011)

ed cuz spell check sucks, especially the one on the ipad.

It always changes my name to "hydrogen"


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 27, 2011)

ed cuz its close enough


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 27, 2011)

ed cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 27, 2011)

ed cuz my username gets cut off on GBAtemp >_>;


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 27, 2011)

ed cuz it also gets cut off in IRC.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 27, 2011)

ed cuz yeah >_


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 27, 2011)

ed cuz I don't visit irc that frequently..when I do, I never say anything.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 27, 2011)

ed cuz same here >_>;


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 27, 2011)

ed cuz I did have an interesting conversation with tagzard, though..
You saw part of it..


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 27, 2011)

ed cuz... i saw what now?


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 27, 2011)

ed cuz nothing.


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 27, 2011)

banned cuz boring


----------



## Paarish (Aug 27, 2011)

banned cos gnirob


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 27, 2011)

banned cuz tape abusing


----------



## Paarish (Aug 27, 2011)

banned cos i don't know what you're talking about


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 27, 2011)

banned cuz ur fur looks like s***


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 27, 2011)

ed cuz prinnies have fur?


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 27, 2011)

banned cuz yes very soft to the touch humm.. oh yea baby


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 28, 2011)

ed cuz wat?


----------



## ars25 (Aug 28, 2011)

banned for not banning


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 28, 2011)

Banned cuz fine, I'll go back to banning!


----------



## ShakeBunny (Aug 28, 2011)

Banned, because I'm not in a good mood right now, and I feel like banning someone.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 28, 2011)

Banned because the forum demands it


----------



## machomuu (Aug 28, 2011)

Banned.


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 28, 2011)

Dennab.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 28, 2011)

ed


----------



## machomuu (Aug 28, 2011)




----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 28, 2011)

ಠ_ಠed


----------



## machomuu (Aug 28, 2011)

T_Ted...darn, my smilies aren't fancy enough...


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 28, 2011)

ed


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 28, 2011)

banned cuz no miles edgeworth 2 in eng


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 28, 2011)

Banned because O_O DAMN YOU FOR BRINGING UP SUCH PAINFUL SCARS!!! *sobs*


----------



## machomuu (Aug 28, 2011)

Banned for...I know...


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 28, 2011)

ed cuz *deep inhale*
yay


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 28, 2011)

ed cuz i want gyakuten kenji 2 in english >_


----------



## Paarish (Aug 28, 2011)

banned cos i wish that all the people that say Tales of Symphonia or Tales of the Abyss is "DA BEST GAME IN DA SERIES!" would shut up when they haven't even played all of them to make a fair judgement on that. (btw Rebirth is the best in the series)
And I want Miles Edgeworth 2 as well


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 28, 2011)

ed cuz 
Tales of symphonia is DA BEST GAME IN DA SERIES!-


Spoiler



In terms of most copies sold



Tales of the Abyss is DA  BEST GAME IN DA SERIES!-


Spoiler



Out of all the localized portable tales of games



Tales of rebirth sucks-


Spoiler



Away my life 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 its so damn GOOD >_


----------



## Paarish (Aug 28, 2011)

ed for truth.
bbl
gonna play Rebirth


----------



## machomuu (Aug 28, 2011)

Banned cuz I've only played the beginning of Symphonia and Pantasia and part of Innocence.  I'll be getting Abyss for the 3DS.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 28, 2011)

ed cuz i hope you enjoy it


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 28, 2011)

*hides a keg of beer in the EoF*






 ed cuz they suspect nothing.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 28, 2011)

ed cuz *sets keg on fire*


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 28, 2011)

ed cuz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



OSHI-
THAT'S GASOLINE, NOT BEER!


----------



## Holified 2x (Aug 28, 2011)

banned cus idk


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 28, 2011)

Banned because banning is banful...


----------



## machomuu (Aug 28, 2011)

Unbanned.


----------



## Paarish (Aug 28, 2011)

banned cos it's Machomuu! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*hugs Machomuu doll which is actually an Eeyore doll*


----------



## machomuu (Aug 28, 2011)

Banned cuz No!  I don't wanna be Eeyore!


----------



## Paarish (Aug 28, 2011)

banned cos i only have Eeyore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



My cousin has a Stitch doll. Wanna be Stitch?


----------



## Ace (Aug 28, 2011)

BANNED: for not responding to Prinny thread, silly Prinnies!


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 28, 2011)

Banned cuz I cbf coming up with a reason to ban you.


----------



## Fudge (Aug 28, 2011)

banned for rydian


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 28, 2011)

Banned for GRANVILLE!


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 29, 2011)

bannec cuz smallville


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 29, 2011)

ed cuz clark kent.


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 29, 2011)

banned cuz no glasses


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 29, 2011)

ed cuz glasses.


----------



## Paarish (Aug 29, 2011)

banned cos people are stupid when concerned with Superman


----------



## Fudge (Aug 29, 2011)

banned for faggy


----------



## ShakeBunny (Aug 29, 2011)

Banned for being offensive.


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 29, 2011)

banned for prinnydefending


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 29, 2011)

Banned for prinnykilling.


----------



## Snailface (Aug 29, 2011)

Banned for being the 8,239th temper to name oneself after a Pokemon.

(although it is a good one) But rules are rules.


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 29, 2011)

Banned cuz I am?


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 29, 2011)

Banned for ... wait, your a pokemanz?!


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 29, 2011)

I am?
*looks at mirror*
Holy crap, I am! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Crap, forgot to


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 29, 2011)

ed for forgetting to


----------



## machomuu (Aug 29, 2011)

Banned cuz POUST HER!
http://gbatemp.net/t306744-lolicon


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 29, 2011)

Banned cuz k >_>;


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 29, 2011)

ed cuz should I post her or oust her? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



hurr durr. ninja'd.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 29, 2011)

ed for being ninja'd


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 29, 2011)

ed for being a ninja.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 29, 2011)

ed cuz BELIEVE IT, now i have to go drink expired milk... BELIEVE IT!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 29, 2011)

ed cuz yuck.


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 29, 2011)

banned for shaving ur scrotum


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 29, 2011)

Hydreigon said:
			
		

> ed cuz yuck.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 29, 2011)

Hydreigon said:
			
		

> Hydreigon said:
> 
> 
> 
> > ed cuz yuck.


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 29, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> Hydreigon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## machomuu (Aug 29, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> Hydreigon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 29, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> FrozenIndignation said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 29, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 29, 2011)

Hydreigon said:
			
		

> FrozenIndignation said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 29, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> Hydreigon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 29, 2011)

Hydreigon said:
			
		

> FrozenIndignation said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 29, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> Hydreigon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## machomuu (Aug 29, 2011)

Hydreigon said:
			
		

> FrozenIndignation said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 29, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Hydreigon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## machomuu (Aug 29, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Aug 29, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> FrozenIndignation said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 29, 2011)

Banned cuz C-C-Combo breaker


----------



## machomuu (Aug 29, 2011)

Banned cuz NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOoooooooooooooooooooooooo
oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 29, 2011)

ed cuz waffles.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 29, 2011)

ed for up up down down left right left right B A


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 29, 2011)

ed cuz..


			
				Vypor said:
			
		

> YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYY!!!!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 29, 2011)

Yayed cuz 


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

>


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 29, 2011)

ed cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 29, 2011)

ed cuz this thread is full of it


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 29, 2011)

ed cuz YAAAAAAAAAAAY!!

YOU SAW NOTHING.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 29, 2011)

ed for wearing a bright orange costume

You suspect NOTHIG!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 29, 2011)

ed cuz..
1. nope.avi
2. nope.avi


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 29, 2011)

ed cuz i suspect nothig


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 29, 2011)

ed cuz nothing suspects...you?


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 29, 2011)

ed cuz nothig supects nothing


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 29, 2011)

ed cuz you suspect...
..you.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 29, 2011)

ed for truth, she's a no good lousy... wait a minute


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 29, 2011)

ed cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 29, 2011)

Banned for confusing me!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler









 for opening this spoiler


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 29, 2011)

ed cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 29, 2011)

ed for waffles


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 29, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> ed for waffles


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 29, 2011)

Hydreigon said:
			
		

> FrozenIndignation said:
> 
> 
> 
> > ed for waffles


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 29, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> Hydreigon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 29, 2011)

Hydreigon said:
			
		

> FrozenIndignation said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 29, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> Hydreigon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 29, 2011)

Hydreigon said:
			
		

> FrozenIndignation said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Blue


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 29, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> Hydreigon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Red


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 29, 2011)

Hydreigon said:
			
		

> FrozenIndignation said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll trade you a bellsprout for an oddish


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 29, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> Hydreigon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't have one.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 29, 2011)

Hydreigon said:
			
		

> FrozenIndignation said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Neither do I


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 29, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> you suspect nothing said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 29, 2011)

C-C-Cappuccino breaker






 ed


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 29, 2011)

ed cuz lolwut?


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 29, 2011)

ed cuz... i dunno


----------



## ShakeBunny (Aug 29, 2011)

Banned, because I haven't been around here as much as I used to be.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 29, 2011)

Banned cuz true 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *COUGHCHECKTHESPAMTHREADCOUGH*


----------



## Paarish (Aug 29, 2011)

banned cos penguindefender owes me a hug


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 29, 2011)

Banned cuz 



Spoiler: courage









IS THE MAGIC THAT TURNS DREAMS INTO REALITY


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 29, 2011)

ed cuz I thought it was friendship.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 29, 2011)

Banned cuz you're thinking of coffee.


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 29, 2011)

ed cuz you have some? :3


----------



## machomuu (Aug 29, 2011)

Banned cuz no.


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 29, 2011)

Banned cuz FFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU!!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 30, 2011)

*steals more of machomuu's coffee*





 ed cuz he suspects nothing


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Aug 30, 2011)

Banned 'cause he does suspect


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 30, 2011)

Banned cuz he never suspected before


----------



## machomuu (Aug 30, 2011)

Banned cuz that wasn't my coffee, that was Viola Cadaverini's


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 30, 2011)

Banned cuz PUT THAT COOKIE DOWN. NAO!


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 30, 2011)

banned cuz all coffee i steal is directly from machomuu... and then i steal his cookies


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 30, 2011)

ed cuz cookies+coffee? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I need to try that.


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Aug 30, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> banned cuz all coffee i steal is directly from machomuu... and then i steal his cookies



Banned 'cause



Spoiler



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AyWvV0HxW6M[/youtube]
PUT THAT COOKIE DOWN! WHO TOLD YOU YOU COULD EAT MEH COOKIES!


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 30, 2011)

Well his cookies are mostly just solidified coffee


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 30, 2011)

ed cuz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I would rather eat coffee beans.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 30, 2011)

ed cuz they are actually quite nice


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 30, 2011)

ed cuz really?


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 30, 2011)

ed cuz they were modeled after machomuu's coffee, so of course


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 30, 2011)

ed cuz I gotta try that.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 30, 2011)

ed cuz machomuu always has the best coffee 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thats why i stealz it


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 30, 2011)

ed cuz *steals and drinks machomuu's coffee*

*spits out coffee*
WTF IS THIS? A FROG?


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 30, 2011)

ed cuz its machomuu's form of antipiracy


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 30, 2011)

ed cuz I better find a patch for it.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 30, 2011)

ed cuz i should get back to playing phantom brave


----------



## machomuu (Aug 30, 2011)

Banned cuz Do EET!


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 30, 2011)

ed cuz never played it before..but I heard it was difficult.
EDIT:





 'd.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 30, 2011)

ed cuz its not so much difficult as it is tedious.

Dont get me wrong though, i liekz it


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 30, 2011)

ed cuz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'll probably try it later...or something.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 30, 2011)

ed cuz rosenqueen has yet to ship my disgaea 4 premium edition >_


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 30, 2011)

ed cuz they might never ship it... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Just kidding.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 30, 2011)

ed cuz i was hopeing they would ship it early 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i guess i preordered to late >_


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 30, 2011)

ed cuz maybe they ship it on the day of the release..


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 30, 2011)

ed cuz they have already started shipping it for some people 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but im sure it'll be shipped by the 6th 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (its just that its getting annoying considering i chose the fastest shipping option >_


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 30, 2011)

ed cuz aw, fuck. That's the day I go back to school.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 30, 2011)

ed cuz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 that sucks...


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 30, 2011)

ed cuz yeah..it does..
EDIT: Just noticed I have over 2000 EoF posts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



.. :yayspamthread:


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 30, 2011)

ed cuz yup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i've been stalking your post count


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 30, 2011)

ed cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 30, 2011)

ed cuz i am getting close to 5000


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 30, 2011)

ed cuz ~350 more!


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 30, 2011)

ed for stalking me


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 30, 2011)

ed cuz I KNOW RIGHT!?


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 30, 2011)

ed cuz like totally


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 30, 2011)

banned cuz not greeting me with a hug


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 30, 2011)

Banned for expecting a hug


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 30, 2011)

ed for hugs.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 30, 2011)

ed cuz *hugs hobo with a shotgun*


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Aug 30, 2011)

contribanning


----------



## machomuu (Aug 30, 2011)

Banned for mod banning.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 30, 2011)

Banned for banning a time lord


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 30, 2011)

ed for 84 users browsing the EoF, 80 of them being guests.
hai guiz! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Aww...most of them left..


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 30, 2011)

ed cuz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 its a freakin swarm


----------



## machomuu (Aug 30, 2011)

Banned cuz and then there were 2.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 30, 2011)

Banned cuz and then there was none


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 30, 2011)

ed cuz hai guiz!


----------



## ShakeBunny (Aug 31, 2011)

Banned, because your sig makes me giggle every time I see it.


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 31, 2011)

Banned cuz they apparently had too much red bull.


----------



## ShakeBunny (Aug 31, 2011)

Banned, because one can never have too much Red Bull.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 31, 2011)

Banned because i died from too much red bull


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 31, 2011)

ed cuz where's my "that's an obvious lie" post from Minox..?


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 31, 2011)

ed cuz... its a lie?! I thought it was odd when i couldn't walk through solid objects


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 31, 2011)

ed cuz the only lie is the cake.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 31, 2011)

*eats a cake pinkie pie style*





 ed cuz it is now


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 31, 2011)

ed cuz I can count to muffin.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 31, 2011)

ed for skillz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I arte in awe!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 31, 2011)

ed cuz derp.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 31, 2011)

ed cuz herp


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 31, 2011)

ed cuz hurrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 31, 2011)

ed cuz of waffles


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 31, 2011)

ed for waffles.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Aug 31, 2011)

All of ya are banned for playing the game wrong!


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 31, 2011)

Banned for doin it rite


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 31, 2011)

ed for doing it right.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Aug 31, 2011)

Banned for bing all over the place.

Remember kids, have your Hydregions spayed or neutered. 

Now I've gotta have these pants dry-cleaned.....


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 31, 2011)

Banned for doing unspeakable things to your hydreigon


Spoiler


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 31, 2011)

ed cuz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Wait, wait wait..
What!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




YOU SUSPECT NOTHING.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 31, 2011)

ed


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 31, 2011)

ed cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 31, 2011)

ed cuz


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 31, 2011)

ed cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 31, 2011)

ed cuz


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 31, 2011)

ed cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 31, 2011)

My little pony, i used to wonder what banned could be, untill you all got banned by my


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 31, 2011)

Why did they get banned again?


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 31, 2011)

ed cuz i think its just that it was considered spam or something >_>; id like to think it was a misunderstanding...


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 31, 2011)

ed cuz I thought we were spamming ponies in every single thread..


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 31, 2011)

ed cuz spamming? or helping


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 31, 2011)

ed cuz it's only spam when it's in the spam thread. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Spelling fail.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 31, 2011)

ed cuz... space...


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 31, 2011)

ed cuz SPAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAACE!


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 31, 2011)

ed cuz NOBODY'S GOING TO SPACE MATE!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 31, 2011)

ed cuz ?_?
Hmm, I know!


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 31, 2011)

ed cuz it's not out of the question that you may have a very minor case of serious brain damage...


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 31, 2011)

ed cuz "very minor case of serious brain damage?"

.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler



MAYBE I DO.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 31, 2011)

ed for the sake of combustible lemons


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 31, 2011)

ed for the sake of...

waffles.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 31, 2011)

ed cuz with great waffles, comes great responsibility... or something


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 31, 2011)

ed cuz


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 31, 2011)

banned cuz emotes abuse again


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 31, 2011)

ed cuz you want emote abuse? I'LL GIVE YOU EMOTE ABUSE! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

















































EDIT:


----------



## iMasaru (Sep 1, 2011)

Banned coz of emoticons!


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 1, 2011)

Banned for lack of emoticons!


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 1, 2011)

Banned for banning ;0;


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 1, 2011)

I would post this if I could..

```
Banned for [b][size="1000000"];O;[/size][/b]
```


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 1, 2011)

ed for wanting to post a giant ;O;


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 1, 2011)

ed cuz 

```
[b][size="99999999999999"];O;[/size][/b]
```


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 1, 2011)

;o;ed cuz


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 1, 2011)

ed cuz ;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 1, 2011)

ed cuz...


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 1, 2011)

ed cuz 0ng: ed


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 1, 2011)

ed for soup


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 1, 2011)

ed for waffles.


----------



## ShakeBunny (Sep 1, 2011)

Banned, because I'm in a great mood.

Also, don't you mean carrots?


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 1, 2011)

nope.avi
Ninja ban.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 1, 2011)

Banned cuz of carrot flavored waffles


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 1, 2011)

Eww.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 1, 2011)

ed cuz they taste funny


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 1, 2011)

ed cuz they taste like carrot flavored waffles.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 1, 2011)

ed cuz they have a slight hint of hay...


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 1, 2011)

ed cuz sounds....delicious.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 1, 2011)

ed cuz... they do? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i-i mean, YES, they do


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 1, 2011)

ed cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 1, 2011)

Hydreigon said:
			
		

> ed cuz


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 1, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> Hydreigon said:
> 
> 
> 
> > ed cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 1, 2011)

Hydreigon said:
			
		

> FrozenIndignation said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 1, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> Hydreigon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 1, 2011)

Banned for c-c-combo breaker


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 1, 2011)

Can't let you do that, Star Fox!


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 1, 2011)

ed cuz yay nes games


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 1, 2011)

ed cuz you got them?


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 1, 2011)

ed cuz yup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 now to play some good ol' nostalgic games on 3DS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also; im third in this topic


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 1, 2011)

ed cuz..*runs over to check*


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 1, 2011)

ed cuz your next TrollyDave


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 1, 2011)

ed cuz after that..?


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 1, 2011)

ed cuz then i go... for 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Toni Plutonij... 
I am less than half way there


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 1, 2011)

ed cuz oh lawdy..that's gonna take a while.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 1, 2011)

ed cuz as long as people post here, i have a chance


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 1, 2011)

ed cuz this topic better not die then. Not when we're this close to 3000 pages.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 1, 2011)

Banned because do you think its the over use of 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thats slowing this topic?


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 1, 2011)

Banned cuz maybe. We might be scaring people off. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..maybe also my overused "YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYY!!1!!!1!!1!" posts.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 1, 2011)

Banned cuz maybe we should just play the game normally again >_>; at least to see if more people start posting...


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 1, 2011)

Banned cuz maybe we should..
Might not help much since the EoF has been empty for the past few weeks.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 1, 2011)

Banned for truth 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i miss the days of active EoF >_>;


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 1, 2011)

Banned cuz the EoF was active when I joined. What happened?


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 1, 2011)

Banned cuz... i suppose everyone else is busy with things


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 1, 2011)

Summer's ending so...
Banned.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 1, 2011)

Banned for 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 northern hemisphere


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 1, 2011)

OMG U GOD TEH BANNDED!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Sep 2, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> Banned for banning a time lord


Banned for being late with my ban.


----------



## Paarish (Sep 2, 2011)

banned cos i haven't in a while


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 2, 2011)

Banned cuz this place is empty.


----------



## Paarish (Sep 2, 2011)

banned cos yeah it is...


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 2, 2011)

Banned cuz this place can't die yet!


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 2, 2011)

Banned for the power of ponies!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 2, 2011)

Banned WITH the power of ponies!!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 2, 2011)

Banned due to unforeseen circumstances


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 2, 2011)




----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 2, 2011)

Bananned


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 2, 2011)

HURR DURR U GOD BANNDED!


----------



## koimayeul (Sep 2, 2011)

banned for spamming


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 2, 2011)

Banned for not spamming.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 3, 2011)

Spammed for banning


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 3, 2011)

BAN-anas. You has them.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 3, 2011)

trueban


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 3, 2011)

falseban


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 3, 2011)

sausageheadban


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 3, 2011)

noban
wait...


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 3, 2011)

dunban


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 3, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Pony-kick-ban!


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 3, 2011)

Applejack-buck-ban


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 3, 2011)

Random ban.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 3, 2011)

indignation ban


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 3, 2011)

frozen ban


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 3, 2011)

temp ban


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 3, 2011)

yayban


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 3, 2011)

Hydreigonban


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 3, 2011)

FrozenIndignationban.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 3, 2011)

ban


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 3, 2011)

Stop playing the *ban*jo!


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 3, 2011)

*Ban*jo kazooie and tooie were fun games :/


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 4, 2011)




----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 4, 2011)

The sure is a big *ban*d of people watching this thread


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 4, 2011)

..but there isn't enough people posting in the "*you are banned*" game..


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 4, 2011)

Its interesting to see so many guests viewing the *you are banned* thread


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 4, 2011)

What are you talking about? Only one guest is viewing the *you are banned* thread..


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 4, 2011)

There was liek 30 before 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... meh >_>; 

*banned* the guests i guess >_


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 4, 2011)

Woohooo~
We scared all the guests away...
..or maybe we *banned* them..


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 4, 2011)

I guess you could say we drove them


Spoiler



*BAN*ANAS!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 4, 2011)

Or we could say that we *ban*ished them...

TO THE MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOON!!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 4, 2011)

I guess they like mmm *ban*anas


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 4, 2011)

So...they were bee-yetches that liked..mmm..*ban*anas?


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 4, 2011)

sounds like they're *ban*ished...

TO THE MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOON


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 4, 2011)

Too bad they're now *ban*ished...

TO THE MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOON!!!!!!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 4, 2011)

The above poster was *ban*ished

TO THE MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOON!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 4, 2011)

The next poster has been *ban*ished..

TO THE MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOOOOOOON!!!!!!AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA BEE-YETCH!!!!!!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 4, 2011)

True, but at least i have a *ban*ana...


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 4, 2011)

What the hell am I doing..?
(banned)


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 4, 2011)

You have been banned for changing your avatar


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 4, 2011)

Banned cuz wat?
(that was waaaaaaaaay too awkward..)


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 4, 2011)

You post consisted of too much truth, you have subsequently been banned


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Sep 4, 2011)

Banned fore stealing my Avatar


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 4, 2011)

I prefer to think of it as "borrow"... and now you are "banned"


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 4, 2011)

Counter-ban.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 4, 2011)

*Ban*tastic


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 4, 2011)

*B*e*an*ed.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 4, 2011)

sauce*ban*


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 4, 2011)

*ban*sauce 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(why did I change my avatar again..?)


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 4, 2011)

cause it makes you go *ban*anas mmm 

ON THE MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOON!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 4, 2011)

rubber *ban*d


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 4, 2011)

*Ban*ds of +2 attack


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 4, 2011)

Do I need to send some bee-yetch to the moon?

(banned...TO THE MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOON!!!)


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 4, 2011)

Banned for bananas


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 4, 2011)

Banned for banana bag.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 4, 2011)

Banned for banana phone


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 4, 2011)

ringringringringringringring, *ban*ana phone!


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 4, 2011)

*Ban*ana phone, ring ring ring, its a phone with a peel


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 4, 2011)

Playing with the *ban*jo!


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 4, 2011)

*Ban*jo tooie


----------



## Narayan (Sep 4, 2011)

i've tried living in rural places. but it's the ur*ban* area where i'm comfortable.


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 4, 2011)




----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 4, 2011)

Kyaaaa~ NARA-KUN~~~ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




the above poster has been banned for using images


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 4, 2011)

The above poster has been banned for editing his post.
ipad autocorrect fail.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 4, 2011)

The above poster was banned for irony


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 4, 2011)

The poster above is banned for 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, you're close to 5000 EoF posts


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 4, 2011)

ed for noticing


----------



## Narayan (Sep 4, 2011)

banned because i thought you reached 5k already.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 4, 2011)

Banned because so did i


----------



## Narayan (Sep 4, 2011)

ed coz well, just aroun 30 more posts and you're there!


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 4, 2011)

ed forsooth


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 4, 2011)

Stealth ban.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 4, 2011)

ninja ban


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 4, 2011)

yayban


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 4, 2011)

*Ban*quet please... >_>;


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 4, 2011)

Serving up a *ban*quet~


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 4, 2011)

ing your *ban*quet~


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 4, 2011)

I know right? *Ban*quet's awesome.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 4, 2011)

ed your *ban*quet


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 4, 2011)

*Ban*quets are awesome. Especially yours.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 4, 2011)

ed cuz i believe your *ban*quets are quite superiour


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 4, 2011)

I thought we always host the same *ban*quets together..


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 4, 2011)

Our *ban*quets, your *ban*quets same difference


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 4, 2011)

Your *ban*quets=Our *ban*quets. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Yeah, seems about right.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 4, 2011)

Enjoy your *ban*quet...

ON THE MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOON!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 4, 2011)

I'm already there. Didn't I tell you we both ended up here somehow?
We always had our *ban*quets on the moon..to prevent those meddlesome children from bothering us.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 4, 2011)

Banned for 5000 EoF posts


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 4, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 4, 2011)

Banned cuz... should i make a topic about it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 or wait till 10000


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 4, 2011)

Banned cuz yeah..maybe at 10000 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



EDIT: removed extra zero


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 4, 2011)

ed cuz no one has that many posts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Edit: saw your edit


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 4, 2011)

Banned cuz edit: edit.
whooooooooooooooooops~


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 4, 2011)

Edit: banned for making me edit this post


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 4, 2011)

Edit: This ban has been edited in some way.

Edit: an actual edit.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 4, 2011)

Edit: the edit below is true

Edit: the edit above is false


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 4, 2011)

EDIT: edit: edit: edit: edit: edit: edit: edit: edit: ban.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 4, 2011)

:banned:


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 4, 2011)

:ban: :ban: :ban:
Not working...


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 4, 2011)

:cupcakes:

edit: darn, i was hopeing for that to work >_


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 4, 2011)

:yaycupcakeban:


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 4, 2011)

*Ban*dai namco never fails to annoy me >_


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 4, 2011)

I have so much work to do today..so..banned.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 4, 2011)

banned


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 5, 2011)

OMG U GOD TEH BANDED!


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 5, 2011)

ZOMG, no waiz~!!! i are iz teh lul wut?! banned omnomolololo waffle


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 5, 2011)

LOLOLOLOL u iz god teh bannded waffle!


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 5, 2011)

noes nut teh bannded waffle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it are is was true friend mine only


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 5, 2011)

but...
have you ever been so far even as decided to use go want to look more like?
no? banned!


----------



## ShakeBunny (Sep 5, 2011)

Banned, because this page is full of ponies, and I love it.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 5, 2011)

Banned cuz the spam thread is nothing but ponies


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 5, 2011)

Banned cuz that is so true.


----------



## ShakeBunny (Sep 5, 2011)

Banned, because now I have to go to the spam thread.


----------



## koimayeul (Sep 5, 2011)

Banned for shaking bunnies


----------



## ShakeBunny (Sep 5, 2011)

Banned, because my little brother's screen name of choice is BunnyPunter.

I make milk shakes for a living, hence the name.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 5, 2011)

Banned for... making milk shakes?!


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 5, 2011)

Banned cuz they contain bananas?


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 5, 2011)

Banned cuz of the moon?


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 5, 2011)

Banned for..moon bananas?


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 5, 2011)

Banned so you can find out

ON THE MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOON!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 5, 2011)

Banned TO THE MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOON!!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 5, 2011)

Banned...

TO THE MACHOMUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUN...





 wait wut?


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 5, 2011)

Banned cuz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ooooooh... Just realized I have school tomorrow...So I have exactly 28 hours to read a book I haven't started on, annotate it, and write a stupid essay. This is going to be fun.
Time to get my equine ass to work!


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 5, 2011)

best of luck to you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




d 

Banned for being awesome


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 5, 2011)

Banned cuz this book...
...seems pretty short. (It's Beowulf) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(Good lord, why am I drinking another red bull?)


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 5, 2011)

Banned cuz you need the energy to get through it?


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 5, 2011)

Banned cuz eeeyup. I already stayed up 2 days in a row to finish up this one book.. It was long as hell.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 5, 2011)

Banned cuz i hate reading books >_>;; slowly my mind starts separating the colors in the ink and slowly but inevitably, one eye starts to see the text as red, and the other as blue >_


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 5, 2011)

Banned cuz that would be freakin' sweet.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 5, 2011)

Banned cuz one of my text books had a printing error which made it impossible to read without 3D glasses >_


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 5, 2011)

Banned cuz I have the strangest urge to bump a really old topic..


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 5, 2011)

Banned cuz... which topic?


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 5, 2011)

Banned cuz I don't know...


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 5, 2011)

Banned cuz you have more real posts than me


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 5, 2011)

Banned cuz I find that kinda strange, since you had more posts than me..


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 5, 2011)

Banned cuz >_>; I didn't wanna spam >_


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 5, 2011)

Banned cuz neither did I.
Okay, maybe a little.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 5, 2011)

Banned


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 5, 2011)

Banned


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 5, 2011)

Banned for also having less posts than me


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 5, 2011)

Banned cuz I know right?
..rydian?


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 5, 2011)

Banned cuz >_>; one day... One day...


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 5, 2011)

1000th ban.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 5, 2011)

*checks*




next up, nara-kun and paarish 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Edit: banned


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 5, 2011)

Banned.
EDIT: I better get back to reading boring crap.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 5, 2011)

banned cuz ya should


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 5, 2011)

Banned cuz at least I finished reading the first 240 lines of the poem. Only 2892 left. ;O;


----------



## ShakeBunny (Sep 5, 2011)

Banned because ponies.


----------



## Paarish (Sep 5, 2011)

banned cos you owe me a hug!


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 5, 2011)

Banned for fluttershy >_>


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 5, 2011)

Banned for princess luna. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(wee...done with line 1582, 1600 more to go)


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 5, 2011)

Banned for princess celestia 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And good job 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 keep going


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 5, 2011)

Banned for ponies. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I've got plenty of time..16 hours is enough for me to finish.

EDIT: FUCK YEAH, I'M FINISHED READING! (damn, that was fast)
Now for the essay...


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 6, 2011)

Banned for reminding me of essays 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 those things are horrible


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 6, 2011)

Banned cuz yeah...I still got 5 hours to print my stuff before school starts.. ;O;


----------



## Narayan (Sep 6, 2011)

banned coz don't print it. it won't be needed.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 6, 2011)

Banned for saying what we're all thinking


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 6, 2011)

Banned cuz I would post this if I could..

```
[size="?"];O;[/size]
```


----------



## Narayan (Sep 6, 2011)

banned coz you just did....


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 6, 2011)

Banned cuz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 6, 2011)

Banned for the moon


----------



## Narayan (Sep 6, 2011)

banned coz hi FI


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Sep 6, 2011)

Banned because I am now Water, Ghost, and Mirror type, therefore becoming a super Pokemon


----------



## Narayan (Sep 6, 2011)

banned because you can only have two types. therefore a fake pokemon.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 6, 2011)

Banned cuz hey nara-kun


----------



## Narayan (Sep 6, 2011)

banned coz sorry i haven't had much time. 
nice pony.


----------



## ShakeBunny (Sep 6, 2011)

Banned for not being a pony.


----------



## Shorkio (Sep 6, 2011)

banned because having pony avatar and siggy


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 7, 2011)

Banned for not being a pony


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 8, 2011)

Banned cuz no bans for 12 hours? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...*BLASPHEMY*


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 8, 2011)

Banned because my favorite form of humor is blasphemy.


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 8, 2011)

Banned cuz my favorite form of humor is...banning people?


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 8, 2011)

Banned for SARDINES!!!


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 8, 2011)

You're banned from space! Go to Space jail!


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 8, 2011)

Banned for your blatherskite


----------



## Paarish (Sep 8, 2011)

banned cos what?


----------



## Sheimi (Sep 8, 2011)

banned cuz I listened to Lavender Town


----------



## koimayeul (Sep 8, 2011)

banned cuz hatin on PONIES


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 8, 2011)

Banned forsooth


----------



## koimayeul (Sep 8, 2011)

banned cuz alphabet game not fucking stickied


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 8, 2011)

Banned for being sticky


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 8, 2011)

Banned for waffles.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 9, 2011)

Banned for blueberries


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Sep 9, 2011)

Banned cause of where you're from doesn't make sense!


----------



## machomuu (Sep 9, 2011)

Banned.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Sep 9, 2011)

Banned for the sake of the game.


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 9, 2011)

Banned cuz I just lost it.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 9, 2011)

banned cuz lost what?


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 9, 2011)

Banned cuz nothing.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 9, 2011)

banned cuz k then


----------



## machomuu (Sep 9, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> banned cuz k then


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Sep 9, 2011)

banned for making a boring game even more boring......


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 9, 2011)

Banned for disgaea 4


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 9, 2011)

Banned for dood!


----------



## machomuu (Sep 9, 2011)

Banned for Persona 4 The Golden.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Sep 9, 2011)

Banned cause the dark assembly said so....


----------



## haddad (Sep 9, 2011)

banned cuz i said so


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 9, 2011)

Banned cuz persuade by force


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 9, 2011)

Banned for coercion.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 9, 2011)

Banned foe intentionak spellinf mistaked o an makinh


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 9, 2011)

Banded.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 9, 2011)

Banned cuz Fission mailed


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 9, 2011)

Banned for move zig.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 9, 2011)

Banned cuz im so zetta slow


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 9, 2011)

Kicked+banned. o.o


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 9, 2011)

Banned for existential crisis


----------



## Paarish (Sep 10, 2011)

banned cos


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 10, 2011)

Banned for


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 10, 2011)

Banned cuz of systemic anomaly.


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 10, 2011)

Banned for not doing a barrel roll


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 10, 2011)

Banned for hydrogen


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 10, 2011)

Banned for nitrogen


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 10, 2011)

Banned for oxygen


----------



## Paarish (Sep 10, 2011)

banned for carbon dioxide


----------



## Zorua (Sep 10, 2011)

banned for argon


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 10, 2011)

*in a very high voice*


Banned for helium


----------



## machomuu (Sep 10, 2011)

Banned.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 10, 2011)

Banned for SARDINES!!!


----------



## Zorua (Sep 10, 2011)

banned for neon


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 10, 2011)

Banned for xenon.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 10, 2011)

Banned for 



Spoiler: this



[youtube]http://youtu.be/bXAl8skbocQ[/youtube]


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 10, 2011)

Banned cuz lolwut?


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 10, 2011)

Banned for not appreciating its awesomeness 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler: But i forgive you so you can have this



[youtube]http://youtu.be/zuqOhXv7Qko[/youtube]


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 10, 2011)

Banned cuz I lost the game.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 10, 2011)

Banned for playing it


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 10, 2011)

Banned for repeatedly playing it.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 10, 2011)

Banned cuz i dont play anything and feign ignorance when asked


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 10, 2011)

Banned cuz..err..uh... someone needs to be sent...TO THE MOOOOOOOOOON!!
I guess..


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 10, 2011)

Banned for space


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 10, 2011)

Banned for SPAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAACEEEEEEE!


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 10, 2011)

Banned for the awesome power... OF SARDINES!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 10, 2011)

Banned for the awesome power of WAFFLES! I guess..


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 10, 2011)

Banned cuz of sardine waffles


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 10, 2011)

Banned for waffle sardines..


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 10, 2011)

Banned cuz that sounds terrible


----------



## machomuu (Sep 10, 2011)

Banned cuz Can you guys read this for me, cuz...y'know...


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 10, 2011)

Banned for not giving a reason for banning


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 10, 2011)

Banned cuz... I would, if only I liked to read...
Meh, I'll read it anyway..


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 10, 2011)

Banned for bans every minute


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 10, 2011)

Banned for bans every second!


----------



## machomuu (Sep 10, 2011)

................................................................................
.................................................................................
.................................................................................
.................................................................................
.................................................................................
.................................................................................
.................................................................................
.................................................................................
.................................................................................
.................................................................................
.................................................................................
.................................................................................
.................................................................................
.................................................................................
.................................................................................
.................................................................................
.................................................................................
.................................................................................
.................................................................................
.................................................................................
.................................................................................
.................................................................................
.................................................................................
.................................................................................
.................................................................................
.................................................................................
.................................................................................
.................................................................................
.................................................................................
.................................................................................
.................................................................................
.................................................................................
.................................................................................
.................................................................................
.................................................................................
.................................................................................
.................................................................................
.................................................................................
.................................................................................
.................................................................................
.................................................................................
.................................................................................
.................................................................................
.................................................................................
.........................................................Banned.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 10, 2011)

*Ban*ana'd


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 10, 2011)

I herd you liek *ban*anas, so I sent you...
TO THE MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOON!!!


----------



## machomuu (Sep 10, 2011)

*Ban*dana...'d


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 10, 2011)

Yo dawg, i herd you liek *ban*ana's, so i put a *ban*ana in your *ban*ana so now you can... wait... WHAT HAS SCIENCE DONE!?


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 10, 2011)

Suddenly, *ban*anas.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 11, 2011)

For great *ban*ana


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 11, 2011)

Someone set up us the *ban*ana.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 11, 2011)

*Ban*dits stole mah *ban*anas


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 11, 2011)

Red Skull don't like mah *ban*anas!


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 11, 2011)

*Ban*dit red skull is nonexistent


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 11, 2011)

*Ban*ished..TO THE MOOOOOOOOOOON!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 11, 2011)

*B*r*an*dish the moon will ya?


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 11, 2011)

Would you like me to *b*r*an*dish the sun instead?


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 11, 2011)

Banned cuz i need to stop playing disgaea 4 



Spoiler



DAMN YOU POST GAME!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 11, 2011)

Banned cuz put down the controller then.


----------



## pistone (Sep 12, 2011)

banned coz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 happened to yours avatar .......... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .........and i wasn't away to much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Spoiler



this post needs more 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   :


----------



## koimayeul (Sep 12, 2011)

Banned cuz bad advice


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 12, 2011)

Banned cuz <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/smileipb2.png" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="smileipb2.png" /> it's a pony. <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/smileipb2.png" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="smileipb2.png" /><img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/smileipb2.png" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="smileipb2.png" /><img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/smileipb2.png" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="smileipb2.png" /><img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/smileipb2.png" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="smileipb2.png" /><img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/smileipb2.png" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="smileipb2.png" /><img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/smileipb2.png" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="smileipb2.png" /><img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/smileipb2.png" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="smileipb2.png" /><img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/smileipb2.png" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="smileipb2.png" /><img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/smileipb2.png" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="smileipb2.png" /><img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/smileipb2.png" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="smileipb2.png" /><img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/smileipb2.png" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="smileipb2.png" /><img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/smileipb2.png" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="smileipb2.png" /><img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/smileipb2.png" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="smileipb2.png" />


Spoiler: This post



NEEDS MORE <img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" />


----------



## pistone (Sep 12, 2011)

banned coz that a unicorn ............  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler



also i repeat this post needs more 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   :


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 12, 2011)

Banned cuz  <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/glare.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="glare.gif" /> 


Spoiler: MORE!!



<img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" />


----------



## pistone (Sep 12, 2011)

banned coz that doesnt change the fact that that is a unicorn not a pony


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 12, 2011)

Banned cuz I know.


----------



## pistone (Sep 12, 2011)

banned coz iv been to much away eh  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



but now thing will change muahahaha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Spoiler



just not now now ......tomorrow now im sleeping 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ca ya all



also 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 13 mods online 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 12, 2011)

Banned cuz O.o

There was a time when no staff member was online. 
It. was. awesome.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 12, 2011)

Banned cuz they are winged unicorn ponies :/



Spoiler


----------



## koimayeul (Sep 12, 2011)

banned cuz ponies  DO get old after a while


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 12, 2011)

Banned because ponies are immortal


----------



## Paarish (Sep 12, 2011)

banned cos yes they are... in our hearts!


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 12, 2011)

Banned because i don't have a heart


----------



## Paarish (Sep 12, 2011)

banned because I will give you half of mine

EDIT: oh wait no. I've already given it to someone else.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 12, 2011)

Banned cuz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Fine then >_> i will replace it with a blastia,  hang around a group of teenagers, and act as a pervert in terms of personality.


----------



## Paarish (Sep 12, 2011)

banned cos good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




As long as you don't burn your life to punish your enemies


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 12, 2011)

Banned cuz as awesome as it looks, its too weak punish my enemies


----------



## Paarish (Sep 12, 2011)

banned cos maybe you should borrow your fellow commandant's shichishito and cause a brilliant cataclysm. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Spoiler



CURSE YOU ALEXEI!


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 12, 2011)

Banned cuz yeah i guess i'll fight... *overlimit bar increases... slightly*


----------



## Paarish (Sep 12, 2011)

banned cos now we're gonna have some fun *four bars used up instead of one cos I accidentally pressed Up* >_


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 12, 2011)

Banned cuz yay overlimit 8 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





;
*increases limit bar again by taunting*


----------



## Paarish (Sep 12, 2011)

banned cos that is one of the reasons why i love the PS3 version. I don't know how 360 users survived without


----------



## SamAsh07 (Sep 12, 2011)

Banned because I haven't been around the EoF for a long time


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 12, 2011)

Paarish said:
			
		

> banned cos that is one of the reasons why i love the PS3 version. I don't know how 360 users survived without


Banned cuz it was easy enough to fill in the xbox360 version  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 slightly easier than the ps3 version since there was no punishment for repeating artes... also combo-ing bosses was easier... so there's that...

The one thing i like about the 360 version minus english, is the lack of limit in powering weapons 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




;


----------



## Paarish (Sep 12, 2011)

banned cos i will never experience the english voice acting unless i get a bigger HD for my 360 (which im not even sure how it can be done or if it is possible for that matter)


----------



## pistone (Sep 12, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> Banned cuz they are winged unicorn ponies :/
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


banned coz that doesn't make any sense


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 12, 2011)

Banned cuz YOU dont make sense


----------



## pistone (Sep 12, 2011)

banned coz thats true 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ..............and still thats a straaaaaaaaange pony/unicorn


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 12, 2011)

banned for... ponycornesus?


----------



## pistone (Sep 12, 2011)

banned coz ..........a chimera 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ?


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 12, 2011)

Banned cuz a chimera are cute 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But no >_>;


----------



## pistone (Sep 12, 2011)

bannet coz ucrnyponi ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler



i found it this time im shore


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 12, 2011)

Banned for all this talk of ponies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler


----------



## pistone (Sep 12, 2011)

banned coz yeah about that what happened to all those 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i mean ..............what the hell happened when i wasn't online ???


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 12, 2011)

Banned cuz the EoF got ponied, that's what happened.


----------



## pistone (Sep 12, 2011)

*this was what  Hydreigon said after the 12 day of infection**
banned for the story


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 13, 2011)

Banned for telling me a story.


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Sep 13, 2011)

Banned for being on the moon

(thats right Im moonist)


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 13, 2011)

Banned cuz..you liek bananas?


----------



## pistone (Sep 13, 2011)

banned coz it was a good night story


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 13, 2011)

Banned cuz it's going to give me a nightmare.


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Sep 13, 2011)

Banned cause you ninja'd


----------



## 1234turtles (Sep 13, 2011)

banned cause you have ninja in your  sig


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 13, 2011)

Banned cuz there were none in the past 5 hours.


----------



## Paarish (Sep 13, 2011)

banned cos what's going on in here? >_>


----------



## PurpleEyesOfDeat (Sep 13, 2011)

Banned cause your so cute


----------



## Paarish (Sep 13, 2011)

banned cos you're the cute one


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 13, 2011)

Banned for the power of sardines >_>;


----------



## pistone (Sep 13, 2011)

banned for .......... what @frozen said ^


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 13, 2011)

Banned cuz i like the taste of waffles


----------



## Paarish (Sep 13, 2011)

banned cos don't we all?


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 13, 2011)

Banned cuz red skull doesn't like _my_ waffles


----------



## Paarish (Sep 13, 2011)

banned cos lol

Tales of Innocence R for Vita [Rumour]

http://www.abyssalchronicles.com/?fn_mode=...s&fn_id=711


----------



## YetoJesse (Sep 13, 2011)

banned for advertising?


----------



## Paarish (Sep 13, 2011)

banned cos i was telling a fellow Tales fan about a rumour so no i wasn't advertising

Nice try though


----------



## SamAsh07 (Sep 13, 2011)

Banned for keeping this topic active


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 13, 2011)

Paarish said:
			
		

> banned cos lol
> 
> Tales of Innocence R for Vita [Rumour]
> 
> http://www.abyssalchronicles.com/?fn_mode=...s&fn_id=711


Banned cuz yeah 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




; i saw that... that kinda scares me...


----------



## Paarish (Sep 13, 2011)

banned cos dammit bamco! Y U NO REMAKE TEMPEST!!!!???? (y>_


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 13, 2011)

Banned cuz i wanted a remake of legendia


----------



## Paarish (Sep 13, 2011)

banned cos so do i but i think tempest could've been a much better game. It had loads of potential but they messed up bad.
Even though I didn't like how the Arte Linking system worked; i thought it was pretty creative of them turning tokugis into higis and then higis into ougis.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 13, 2011)

Banned cuz it was kinda short though, which, regrettably, makes me doubt any possible incentive of remaking it...

*wonders to self: did anyone make an english patch for it?*


----------



## Paarish (Sep 13, 2011)

banned cos no, no one did.
It had potential though. It deserves to be the game it should have been.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 13, 2011)

Banned cuz even if they decided not to sweep it under their escort rug, i doubt they would be too eager to extend the time required to make it what it should have been... >_


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 13, 2011)

Banned for pessimism.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 13, 2011)

Banned because I like to think I'm being realistic >_>;


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 13, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## iMasaru (Sep 13, 2011)

Banned coz you said cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 13, 2011)

Banned cuz I hate talking to optimists >_


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 14, 2011)

Banned cuz I'm not an optimist... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 14, 2011)

Banned cos(30)


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 14, 2011)

Banned cos-1(1/2)


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 14, 2011)

cos banned...


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 14, 2011)

banned/0=????? 
... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



OH SHI-


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 14, 2011)

Banned for making me fix the universe as a result of dividing /0


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 14, 2011)

Banned cuz I'll do it again! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




nah.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 14, 2011)

Banned for nah/0


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 14, 2011)

Banned for 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




/0


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 14, 2011)

Banned for banning with mathematics


----------



## pistone (Sep 14, 2011)

banned for the    
x
_ = you
0

meaning you are impossible


----------



## machomuu (Sep 14, 2011)

Banned for math.


----------



## pistone (Sep 14, 2011)

banned coz you are not good at math !!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 14, 2011)

Banned for the square root of -1.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 14, 2011)

Banned for i


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 15, 2011)

Banned for 


Spoiler: pi



3.
1415926535897932384626433832795028841971693993751058209 7494459230781640628620899862803482534211706798214808651 3282306647093844609550582231725359408128481117450284102 7019385211055596446229489549303819644288109756659334461 2847564823378678316527120190914564856692346034861045432 6648213393607260249141273724587006606315588174881520920 9628292540917153643678925903600113305305488204665213841 4695194151160943305727036575959195309218611738193261179 3105118548074462379962749567351885752724891227938183011 9491298336733624406566430860213949463952247371907021798 6094370277053921717629317675238467481846766940513200056 8127145263560827785771342757789609173637178721468440901 2249534301465495853710507922796892589235420199561121290 2196086403441815981362977477130996051870721134999999837 2978049951059731732816096318595024459455346908302642522 3082533446850352619311881710100031378387528865875332083 8142061717766914730359825349042875546873115956286388235 3787593751957781857780532171226806613001927876611195909 2164201989380952572010654858632788659361533818279682303 0195203530185296899577362259941389124972177528347913151 5574857242454150695950829533116861727855889075098381754 6374649393192550604009277016711390098488240128583616035 6370766010471018194295559619894676783744944825537977472 6847104047534646208046684259069491293313677028989152104 7521620569660240580381501935112533824300355876402474964 7326391419927260426992279678235478163600934172164121992 4586315030286182974555706749838505494588586926995690927 2107975093029553211653449872027559602364806654991198818 3479775356636980742654252786255181841757467289097777279 3800081647060016145249192173217214772350141441973568548 1613611573525521334757418494684385233239073941433345477 6241686251898356948556209921922218427255025425688767179 0494601653466804988627232791786085784383827967976681454 1009538837863609506800642251252051173929848960841284886 2694560424196528502221066118630674427862203919494504712 3713786960956364371917287467764657573962413890865832645 9958133904780275900994657640789512694683983525957098258 2262052248940772671947826848260147699090264013639443745 5305068203496252451749399651431429809190659250937221696 4615157098583874105978859597729754989301617539284681382 6868386894277415599185592524595395943104997252468084598 7273644695848653836736222626099124608051243884390451244 1365497627807977156914359977001296160894416948685558484 0635342207222582848864815845602850601684273945226746767 8895252138522549954666727823986456596116354886230577456 4980355936345681743241125150760694794510965960940252288 7971089314566913686722874894056010150330861792868092087 4760917824938589009714909675985261365549781893129784821 6829989487226588048575640142704775551323796414515237462 3436454285844479526586782105114135473573952311342716610 2135969536231442952484937187110145765403590279934403742 0073105785390621983874478084784896833214457138687519435 0643021845319104848100537061468067491927819119793995206 1419663428754440643745123718192179998391015919561814675 1426912397489409071864942319615679452080951465502252316 0388193014209376213785595663893778708303906979207734672 2182562599661501421503068038447734549202605414665925201 4974428507325186660021324340881907104863317346496514539 0579626856100550810665879699816357473638405257145910289 7064140110971206280439039759515677157700420337869936007 2305587631763594218731251471205329281918261861258673215 7919841484882916447060957527069572209175671167229109816 9091528017350671274858322287183520935396572512108357915 1369882091444210067510334671103141267111369908658516398 3150197016515116851714376576183515565088490998985998238 7345528331635507647918535893226185489632132933089857064 2046752590709154814165498594616371802709819943099244889 5757128289059232332609729971208443357326548938239119325 9746366730583604142813883032038249037589852437441702913 2765618093773444030707469211201913020330380197621101100 4492932151608424448596376698389522868478312355265821314 4957685726243344189303968642624341077322697802807318915 4411010446823252716201052652272111660396665573092547110 5578537634668206531098965269186205647693125705863566201 8558100729360659876486117910453348850346113657686753249 4416680396265797877185560845529654126654085306143444318 5867697514566140680070023787765913440171274947042056223 0538994561314071127000407854733269939081454664645880797 2708266830634328587856983052358089330657574067954571637 7525420211495576158140025012622859413021647155097925923 0990796547376125517656751357517829666454779174501129961 4890304639947132962107340437518957359614589019389713111 7904297828564750320319869151402870808599048010941214722 1317947647772622414254854540332157185306142288137585043 0633217518297986622371721591607716692547487389866549494 5011465406284336639379003976926567214638530673609657120 9180763832716641627488880078692560290228472104031721186 0820419000422966171196377921337575114959501566049631862 9472654736425230817703675159067350235072835405670403867 4351362222477158915049530984448933309634087807693259939 7805419341447377441842631298608099888687413260472156951 6239658645730216315981931951673538129741677294786724229 2465436680098067692823828068996400482435403701416314965 8979409243237896907069779422362508221688957383798623001 5937764716512289357860158816175578297352334460428151262 7203734314653197777416031990665541876397929334419521541 3418994854447345673831624993419131814809277771038638773 4317720754565453220777092120190516609628049092636019759 8828161332316663652861932668633606273567630354477628035 0450777235547105859548702790814356240145171806246436267 9456127531813407833033625423278394497538243720583531147 7119926063813346776879695970309833913077109870408591337 4641442822772634659470474587847787201927715280731767907 7071572134447306057007334924369311383504931631284042512 1925651798069411352801314701304781643788518529092854520 1165839341965621349143415956258658655705526904965209858 0338507224264829397285847831630577775606888764462482468 5792603953527734803048029005876075825104747091643961362 6760449256274204208320856611906254543372131535958450687 7246029016187667952406163425225771954291629919306455377 9914037340432875262888963995879475729174642635745525407 9091451357111369410911939325191076020825202618798531887 7058429725916778131496990090192116971737278476847268608 4900337702424291651300500516832336435038951702989392233 4517220138128069650117844087451960121228599371623130171 1444846409038906449544400619869075485160263275052983491 8740786680881833851022833450850486082503930213321971551 8430635455007668282949304137765527939751754613953984683 3936383047461199665385815384205685338621867252334028308 7112328278921250771262946322956398989893582116745627010 2183564622013496715188190973038119800497340723961036854 0664319395097901906996395524530054505806855019567302292 1913933918568034490398205955100226353536192041994745538 5938102343955449597783779023742161727111723643435439478 2218185286240851400666044332588856986705431547069657474 5855033232334210730154594051655379068662733379958511562 5784322988273723198987571415957811196358330059408730681 2160287649628674460477464915995054973742562690104903778 1986835938146574126804925648798556145372347867330390468 8383436346553794986419270563872931748723320837601123029 9113679386270894387993620162951541337142489283072201269 0147546684765357616477379467520049075715552781965362132 3926406160136358155907422020203187277605277219005561484 2555187925303435139844253223415762336106425063904975008 6562710953591946589751413103482276930624743536325691607 8154781811528436679570611086153315044521274739245449454 2368288606134084148637767009612071512491404302725386076 4823634143346235189757664521641376796903149501910857598 4423919862916421939949072362346468441173940326591840443 7805133389452574239950829659122850855582157250310712570 1266830240292952522011872676756220415420516184163484756 5169998116141010029960783869092916030288400269104140792 8862150784245167090870006992821206604183718065355672525 3256753286129104248776182582976515795984703562226293486 0034158722980534989650226291748788202734209222245339856 2647669149055628425039127577102840279980663658254889264 8802545661017296702664076559042909945681506526530537182 9412703369313785178609040708667114965583434347693385781 7113864558736781230145876871266034891390956200993936103 1029161615288138437909904231747336394804575931493140529 7634757481193567091101377517210080315590248530906692037 6719220332290943346768514221447737939375170344366199104 0337511173547191855046449026365512816228824462575916333 0391072253837421821408835086573917715096828874782656995 9957449066175834413752239709683408005355984917541738188 3999446974867626551658276584835884531427756879002909517 0283529716344562129640435231176006651012412006597558512 7617858382920419748442360800719304576189323492292796501 9875187212726750798125547095890455635792122103334669749 9235630254947802490114195212382815309114079073860251522 7429958180724716259166854513331239480494707911915326734 3028244186041426363954800044800267049624820179289647669 7583183271314251702969234889627668440323260927524960357 9964692565049368183609003238092934595889706953653494060 3402166544375589004563288225054525564056448246515187547 1196218443965825337543885690941130315095261793780029741 2076651479394259029896959469955657612186561967337862362 5612521632086286922210327488921865436480229678070576561 5144632046927906821207388377814233562823608963208068222 4680122482611771858963814091839036736722208883215137556 0037279839400415297002878307667094447456013455641725437 0906979396122571429894671543578468788614445812314593571 9849225284716050492212424701412147805734551050080190869 9603302763478708108175450119307141223390866393833952942 5786905076431006383519834389341596131854347546495569781 0382930971646514384070070736041123735998434522516105070 2705623526601276484830840761183013052793205427462865403 6036745328651057065874882256981579367897669742205750596 8344086973502014102067235850200724522563265134105592401 9027421624843914035998953539459094407046912091409387001 2645600162374288021092764579310657922955249887275846101 2648369998922569596881592056001016552563756785667227966 1988578279484885583439751874454551296563443480396642055 7982936804352202770984294232533022576341807039476994159 7915945300697521482933665556615678736400536665641654732 1704390352132954352916941459904160875320186837937023488 8689479151071637852902345292440773659495630510074210871 4261349745956151384987137570471017879573104229690666702 1449863746459528082436944578977233004876476524133907592 0434019634039114732023380715095222010682563427471646024 3354400515212669324934196739770415956837535551667302739 0074972973635496453328886984406119649616277344951827369 5588220757355176651589855190986665393549481068873206859 9075407923424023009259007017319603622547564789406475483 4664776041146323390565134330684495397907090302346046147 0961696886885014083470405460742958699138296682468185710 3188790652870366508324319744047718556789348230894310682 8702722809736248093996270607472645539925399442808113736 9433887294063079261595995462624629707062594845569034711 9729964090894180595343932512362355081349490043642785271 3831591256898929519642728757394691427253436694153236100 4537304881985517065941217352462589548730167600298865925 7866285612496655235338294287854253404830833070165372285 6355915253478445981831341129001999205981352205117336585 6407826484942764411376393866924803118364453698589175442 6473998822846218449008777697763127957226726555625962825 4276531830013407092233436577916012809317940171859859993 3849235495640057099558561134980252499066984233017350358 0440811685526531170995708994273287092584878944364600504 1089226691783525870785951298344172953519537885534573742 6085902908176515578039059464087350612322611200937310804 8548526357228257682034160504846627750450031262008007998 0492548534694146977516493270950493463938243222718851597 4054702148289711177792376122578873477188196825462981268 6858170507402725502633290449762778944236216741191862694 3965067151577958675648239939176042601763387045499017614 3641204692182370764887834196896861181558158736062938603 8101712158552726683008238340465647588040513808016336388 7421637140643549556186896411228214075330265510042410489 6783528588290243670904887118190909494533144218287661810 3100735477054981596807720094746961343609286148494178501 7180779306810854690009445899527942439813921350558642219 6483491512639012803832001097738680662877923971801461343 2445726400973742570073592100315415089367930081699805365 2027600727749674584002836240534603726341655425902760183 4840306811381855105979705664007509426087885735796037324 5141467867036880988060971642584975951380693094494015154 2222194329130217391253835591503100333032511174915696917 4502714943315155885403922164097229101129035521815762823 2831823425483261119128009282525619020526301639114772473 3148573910777587442538761174657867116941477642144111126 3583553871361011023267987756410246824032264834641766369 8066378576813492045302240819727856471983963087815432211 6691224641591177673225326433568614618654522268126887268 4459684424161078540167681420808850280054143613146230821 0259417375623899420757136275167457318918945628352570441 3354375857534269869947254703165661399199968262824727064 1336222178923903176085428943733935618891651250424404008 9527198378738648058472689546243882343751788520143956005 7104811949884239060613695734231559079670346149143447886 3604103182350736502778590897578272731305048893989009923 9135033732508559826558670892426124294736701939077271307 0686917092646254842324074855036608013604668951184009366 8609546325002145852930950000907151058236267293264537382 1049387249966993394246855164832611341461106802674466373 3437534076429402668297386522093570162638464852851490362 9320199199688285171839536691345222444708045923966028171 5655156566611135982311225062890585491450971575539002439 3153519090210711945730024388017661503527086260253788179 7519478061013715004489917210022201335013106016391541589 5780371177927752259787428919179155224171895853616805947 4123419339842021874564925644346239253195313510331147639 4911995072858430658361935369329699289837914941939406085 7248639688369032655643642166442576079147108699843157337 4964883529276932822076294728238153740996154559879825989 1093717126218283025848112389011968221429457667580718653 8065064870261338928229949725745303328389638184394477077 9402284359883410035838542389735424395647555684095224844 5541392394100016207693636846776413017819659379971557468 5419463348937484391297423914336593604100352343777065888 6778113949861647874714079326385873862473288964564359877 4667638479466504074111825658378878454858148962961273998 4134427260860618724554523606431537101127468097787044640 9475828034876975894832824123929296058294861919667091895 8089833201210318430340128495116203534280144127617285830 2435598300320420245120728725355811958401491809692533950 7577840006746552603144616705082768277222353419110263416 3157147406123850425845988419907611287258059113935689601 4316682831763235673254170734208173322304629879928049085 1409479036887868789493054695570307261900950207643349335 9106024545086453628935456862958531315337183868265617862 2736371697577418302398600659148161640494496501173213138 9574706208847480236537103115089842799275442685327797431 1395143574172219759799359685252285745263796289612691572 3579866205734083757668738842664059909935050008133754324 5463596750484423528487470144354541957625847356421619813 4073468541117668831186544893776979566517279662326714810 3386439137518659467300244345005449953997423723287124948 3470604406347160632583064982979551010954183623503030945 3097335834462839476304775645015008507578949548931393944 8992161255255977014368589435858775263796255970816776438 0012543650237141278346792610199558522471722017772370041 7808419423948725406801556035998390548985723546745642390 5858502167190313952629445543913166313453089390620467843 8778505423939052473136201294769187497519101147231528932 6772533918146607300089027768963114810902209724520759167 2970078505807171863810549679731001678708506942070922329 0807038326345345203802786099055690013413718236837099194 9516489600755049341267876436746384902063964019766685592 3356546391383631857456981471962108410809618846054560390 3845534372914144651347494078488442377217515433426030669 8831768331001133108690421939031080143784334151370924353 0136776310849135161564226984750743032971674696406665315 2703532546711266752246055119958183196376370761799191920 3579582007595605302346267757943936307463056901080114942 7141009391369138107258137813578940055995001835425118417 2136055727522103526803735726527922417373605751127887218 1908449006178013889710770822931002797665935838758909395 6881485602632243937265624727760378908144588378550197028 4377936240782505270487581647032458129087839523245323789 6029841669225489649715606981192186584926770403956481278 1021799132174163058105545988013004845629976511212415363 7451500563507012781592671424134210330156616535602473380 7843028655257222753049998837015348793008062601809623815 1613669033411113865385109193673938352293458883225508870 6450753947395204396807906708680644509698654880168287434 3786126453815834280753061845485903798217994599681154419 7425363443996029025100158882721647450068207041937615845 4712318346007262933955054823955713725684023226821301247 6794522644820910235647752723082081063518899152692889108 4555711266039650343978962782500161101532351605196559042 1184494990778999200732947690586857787872098290135295661 3978884860509786085957017731298155314951681467176959760 9942100361835591387778176984587581044662839988060061622 9848616935337386578773598336161338413385368421197893890 0185295691967804554482858483701170967212535338758621582 3101331038776682721157269495181795897546939926421979155 2338576623167627547570354699414892904130186386119439196 2838870543677743224276809132365449485366768000001065262 4854730558615989991401707698385483188750142938908995068 5453076511680333732226517566220752695179144225280816517 1667766727930354851542040238174608923283917032754257508 6765511785939500279338959205766827896776445318404041855 4010435134838953120132637836928358082719378312654961745 9970567450718332065034556644034490453627560011250184335 6073612227659492783937064784264567633881880756561216896 0504161139039063960162022153684941092605387688714837989 5599991120991646464411918568277004574243434021672276445 5893301277815868695250694993646101756850601671453543158 1480105458860564550133203758645485840324029871709348091 0556211671546848477803944756979804263180991756422809873 9987669732376957370158080682290459921236616890259627304 3067931653114940176473769387351409336183321614280214976 3399189835484875625298752423873077559555955465196394401 8218409984124898262367377146722606163364329640633572810 7078875816404381485018841143188598827694490119321296827 1588841338694346828590066640806314077757725705630729400 4929403024204984165654797367054855804458657202276378404 6682337985282710578431975354179501134727362577408021347 6826045022851579795797647467022840999561601569108903845 8245026792659420555039587922981852648007068376504183656 2094555434613513415257006597488191634135955671964965403 2187271602648593049039787489589066127250794828276938953 5217536218507962977851461884327192232238101587444505286 6523802253284389137527384589238442253547265309817157844 7834215822327020690287232330053862163479885094695472004 7952311201504329322662827276321779088400878614802214753 7657810581970222630971749507212724847947816957296142365 8595782090830733233560348465318730293026659645013718375 4288975579714499246540386817992138934692447419850973346 2679332107268687076806263991936196504409954216762784091 4669856925715074315740793805323925239477557441591845821 5625181921552337096074833292349210345146264374498055961 0330799414534778457469999212859999939961228161521931488 8769388022281083001986016549416542616968586788372609587 7456761825072759929508931805218729246108676399589161458 5505839727420980909781729323930106766386824040111304024 7007350857828724627134946368531815469690466968693925472 5194139929146524238577625500474852954768147954670070503 4799958886769501612497228204030399546327883069597624936 1510102436555352230690612949388599015734661023712235478 9112925476961760050479749280607212680392269110277722610 2544149221576504508120677173571202718024296810620377657 8837166909109418074487814049075517820385653909910477594 1413215432844062503018027571696508209642734841469572639 7884256008453121406593580904127113592004197598513625479 6160632288736181367373244506079244117639975974619383584 5749159880976674470930065463424234606342374746660804317 0126005205592849369594143408146852981505394717890045183 5755154125223590590687264878635752541911288877371766374 8602766063496035367947026923229718683277173932361920077 7452212624751869833495151019864269887847171939664976907 0825217423365662725928440620430214113719922785269984698 8477023238238400556555178890876613601304770984386116870 5231055314916251728373272867600724817298763756981633541 5074608838663640693470437206688651275688266149730788657 0156850169186474885416791545965072342877306998537139043 0026653078398776385032381821553559732353068604301067576 0838908627049841888595138091030423595782495143988590113 1858358406674723702971497850841458530857813391562707603 5639076394731145549583226694570249413983163433237897595 5680856836297253867913275055542524491943589128405045226 9538121791319145135009938463117740179715122837854601160 3595540286440590249646693070776905548102885020808580087 8115773817191741776017330738554758006056014337743299012 7286772530431825197579167929699650414607066457125888346 9797964293162296552016879730003564630457930884032748077 1811555330909887025505207680463034608658165394876951960 0440848206596737947316808641564565053004988161649057883 1154345485052660069823093157776500378070466126470602145 7505793270962047825615247145918965223608396645624105195 5105223572397395128818164059785914279148165426328920042 8160913693777372229998332708208296995573772737566761552 7113922588055201898876201141680054687365580633471603734 2917039079863965229613128017826797172898229360702880690 8776866059325274637840539769184808204102194471971386925 6084162451123980620113184541244782050110798760717155683 1540788654390412108730324020106853419472304766667217498 6986854707678120512473679247919315085644477537985379973 2234456122785843296846647513336573692387201464723679427 8700425032555899268843495928761240075587569464137056251 4001179713316620715371543600687647731867558714878398908 1074295309410605969443158477539700943988394914432353668 5392099468796450665339857388878661476294434140104988899 3160051207678103588611660202961193639682134960750111649 8327856353161451684576956871090029997698412632665023477 1672865737857908574664607722834154031144152941880478254 3876177079043000156698677679576090996693607559496515273 6349811896413043311662774712338817406037317439705406703 1096767657486953587896700319258662594105105335843846560 2339179674926784476370847497833365557900738419147319886 2713525954625181604342253729962863267496824058060296421 1463864368642247248872834341704415734824818333016405669 5966886676956349141632842641497453334999948000266998758 8815935073578151958899005395120853510357261373640343675 3471410483601754648830040784641674521673719048310967671 1344349481926268111073994825060739495073503169019731852 1195526356325843390998224986240670310768318446607291248 7475403161796994113973877658998685541703188477886759290 2607004321266617919223520938227878880988633599116081923 5355570464634911320859189796132791319756490976000139962 3444553501434642686046449586247690943470482932941404111 4654092398834443515913320107739441118407410768498106634 7241048239358274019449356651610884631256785297769734684 3030614624180358529331597345830384554103370109167677637 4276210213701354854450926307190114731848574923318167207 2137279355679528443925481560913728128406333039373562420 0160456645574145881660521666087387480472433912129558777 6390696903707882852775389405246075849623157436917113176 1347838827194168606625721036851321566478001476752310393 5786068961112599602818393095487090590738613519145918195 1029732787557104972901148717189718004696169777001791391 9613791417162707018958469214343696762927459109940060084 9835684252019155937037010110497473394938778859894174330 3178534870760322198297057975119144051099423588303454635 3492349826883624043327267415540301619505680654180939409 9820206099941402168909007082133072308966211977553066591 8814119157783627292746156185710372172471009521423696483 0864102592887457999322374955191221951903424452307535133 8068568073544649951272031744871954039761073080602699062 5807602029273145525207807991418429063884437349968145827 3372072663917670201183004648190002413083508846584152148 9912761065137415394356572113903285749187690944137020905 1703148777346165287984823533829726013611098451484182380 8120540996125274580881099486972216128524897425555516076 3716750548961730168096138038119143611439921063800508321 4098760459930932485102516829446726066613815174571255975 4953580239983146982203613380828499356705575524712902745 3977621404931820146580080215665360677655087838043041343 1059180460680083459113664083488740800574127258670479225 8319127415739080914383138456424150940849133918096840251 1639919368532255573389669537490266209232613188558915808 3245557194845387562878612885900410600607374650140262782 4027346962528217174941582331749239683530136178653673760 6421667781377399510065895288774276626368418306801908046 0984980946976366733566228291513235278880615776827815958 8669180238940333076441912403412022316368577860357276941 5417788264352381319050280870185750470463129333537572853 8660588890458311145077394293520199432197117164223500564 4042979892081594307167019857469273848653833436145794634 1759225738985880016980147574205429958012429581054565108 3104629728293758416116253256251657249807849209989799062 0035936509934721582965174135798491047111660791587436986 5412223483418877229294463351786538567319625598520260729 4767407261676714557364981210567771689348491766077170527 7187601199908144113058645577910525684304811440261938402 3224709392498029335507318458903553971330884461741079591 6251171486487446861124760542867343670904667846867027409 1881014249711149657817724279347070216688295610877794405 0484375284433751088282647719785400065097040330218625561 4733211777117441335028160884035178145254196432030957601 8694649088681545285621346988355444560249556668436602922 1951248309106053772019802183101032704178386654471812603 9719068846237085751808003532704718565949947612424811099 9288679158969049563947624608424065930948621507690314987 0206735338483495508363660178487710608098042692471324100 0946401437360326564518456679245666955100150229833079849 6079949882497061723674493612262229617908143114146609412 3415935930958540791390872083227335495720807571651718765 9944985693795623875551617575438091780528029464200447215 3962807463602113294255916002570735628126387331060058910 6524570802447493754318414940148211999627645310680066311 8382376163966318093144467129861552759820145141027560068 9297502463040173514891945763607893528555053173314164570 5049964438909363084387448478396168405184527328840323452 0247056851646571647713932377551729479512613239822960239 4548579754586517458787713318138752959809412174227300352 2965080891777050682592488223221549380483714547816472139 7682096332050830564792048208592047549985732038887639160 1995240918938945576768749730856955958010659526503036266 1597506622250840674288982659075106375635699682115109496 6974458054728869363102036782325018232370845979011154847 2087618212477813266330412076216587312970811230758159821 2486398072124078688781145016558251361789030708608701989 7588980745664395515741536319319198107057533663373803827 2152798849350397480015890519420879711308051233933221903 4662499171691509485414018710603546037946433790058909577 2118080446574396280618671786101715674096766208029576657 7051291209907944304632892947306159510430902221439371849 5606340561893425130572682914657832933405246350289291754 7087256484260034962961165413823007731332729830500160256 7240141851520418907011542885799208121984493156999059182 0118197335001261877280368124819958770702075324063612593 1343859554254778196114293516356122349666152261473539967 4051584998603552953329245752388810136202347624669055816 4389678630976273655047243486430712184943734853006063876 4456627218666170123812771562137974614986132874411771455 2444708997144522885662942440230184791205478498574521634 6964489738920624019435183100882834802492490854030778638 7516591130287395878709810077271827187452901397283661484 2142871705531796543076504534324600536361472618180969976 9334862640774351999286863238350887566835950972655748154 3194019557685043724800102041374983187225967738715495839 9718444907279141965845930083942637020875635398216962055 3248032122674989114026785285996734052420310917978999057 1882194939132075343170798002373659098537552023891164346 7185582906853711897952626234492483392496342449714656846 5912489185566295893299090352392333336474352037077010108 4388003290759834217018554228386161721041760301164591878 0539367447472059985023582891833692922337323999480437108 4196594731626548257480994825099918330069765693671596893 6449334886474421350084070066088359723503953234017958255 7036016936990988671132109798897070517280755855191269930 6730992507040702455685077867906947661262980822516331363 9952117098452809263037592242674257559989289278370474445 2189363203489415521044597261883800300677617931381399162 0580627016510244588692476492468919246121253102757313908 4047000714356136231699237169484813255420091453041037135 4532966206392105479824392125172540132314902740585892063 2175894943454890684639931375709103463327141531622328055 2297297953801880162859073572955416278867649827418616421 8789885741071649069191851162815285486794173638906653885 7642291583425006736124538491606741373401735727799563410 4332688356950781493137800736235418007061918026732855119 1942676091221035987469241172837493126163395001239599240 5084543756985079570462226646190001035004901830341535458 4283376437811198855631877779253720116671853954183598443 8305203762819440761594106820716970302285152250573126093 0468984234331527321313612165828080752126315477306044237 7475350595228717440266638914881717308643611138906942027 9088143119448799417154042103412190847094080254023932942 9454938786402305129271190975135360009219711054120966831 1151632870542302847007312065803262641711616595761327235 1566662536672718998534199895236884830999302757419916463 8414270779887088742292770538912271724863220288984251252 8721782603050099451082478357290569198855546788607946280 5371227042466543192145281760741482403827835829719301017 8883456741678113989547504483393146896307633966572267270 4339321674542182455706252479721997866854279897799233957 9057581890622525473582205236424850783407110144980478726 6919901864388229323053823185597328697809222535295910173 4140733488476100556401824239219269506208318381454698392 3664613639891012102177095976704908305081854704194664371 3122996923588953849301363565761861060622287055994233716 3102127845744646398973818856674626087948201864748767272 7222062676465338099801966883680994159075776852639865146 2533363124505364026105696055131838131742611844201890888 5319635698696279503673842431301133175330532980201668881 7481342988681585577810343231753064784983210629718425184 3855344276201282345707169885305183261796411785796088881 5032960229070561447622091509473903594664691623539680920 1394578175891088931992112260073928149169481615273842736 2642980982340632002440244958944561291670495082358124873 9179964864113348032475777521970893277226234948601504665 2681439877051615317026696929704928316285504212898146706 1953319702695072143782304768752802873541261663917082459 2517001071418085480063692325946201900227808740985977192 1805158532147392653251559035410209284665925299914353791 8253145452905984158176370589279069098969111643811878094 3537152133226144362531449012745477269573939348154691631 1624928873574718824071503995009446731954316193855485207 6657388251396391635767231510055560372633948672082078086 5373494244011579966750736071115935133195919712094896471 7553024531364770942094635696982226673775209945168450643 6238242118535348879893956731878066061078854400055082765 7030558744854180577889171920788142335113866292966717964 3468760077047999537883387870348718021842437342112273940 2557176908196030920182401884270570460926225641783752652 6335832424066125331152942345796556950250681001831090041 1245379015332966156970522379210325706937051090830789479 9990049993953221536227484766036136776979785673865846709 3667958858378879562594646489137665219958828693380183601 1932368578558558195556042156250883650203322024513762158 2046181067051953306530606065010548871672453779428313388 7163139559690583208341689847606560711834713621812324622 7258841990286142087284956879639325464285343075301105285 7138296437099903569488852851904029560473461311382638788 9755178856042499874831638280404684861893818959054203988 9872650697620201995548412650005394428203930127481638158 5303964399254702016727593285743666616441109625663373054 0921951967514832873480895747777527834422109107311135182 8046036347198185655572957144747682552857863349342858423 1187494400032296906977583159038580393535213588600796003 4209754739229673331064939560181223781285458431760556173 3861126734780745850676063048229409653041118306671081893 0311088717281675195796753471885372293096161432040063813 2246584111115775835858113501856904781536893813771847281 4751998350504781297718599084707621974605887423256995828 8925350419379582606162118423687685114183160683158679946 0165205774052942305360178031335726326705479033840125730 5912339601880137825421927094767337191987287385248057421 2489211834708766296672072723256505651293331260595057777 2754247124164831283298207236175057467387012820957554430 5968395555686861188397135522084452852640081252027665557 6774959696266126045652456840861392382657685833846984997 7872670655519185446869846947849573462260629421962455708 5371272776523098955450193037732166649182578154677292005 2126671434632096378918523232150189761260343736840671941 9303774688099929687758244104787812326625318184596045385 3543839114496775312864260925211537673258866722604042523 4910870269580996475958057946639734190640100363619040420 3311357933654242630356145700901124480089002080147805660 3710154122328891465722393145076071670643556827437743965 7890679726874384730763464516775621030986040927170909512 8086309029738504452718289274968921210667008164858339553 7735919136950153162018908887484210798706899114804669270 6509407620465027725286507289053285485614331608126930056 9378541786109696920253886503457718317668688592368148847 5276498468821949739729707737187188400414323127636504814 5311228509900207424092558592529261030210673681543470152 5234878635164397623586041919412969769040526483234700991 1154242601273438022089331096686367898694977994001260164 2276092608234930411806438291383473546797253992623387915 8299848645927173405922562074910530853153718291168163721 9395188700957788181586850464507699343940987433514431626 3303172477474868979182092394808331439708406730840795893 5810896656477585990556376952523265361442478023082681183 1037735887089240613031336477371011628214614661679404090 5186152603600925219472188909181073358719641421444786548 9952858234394705007983038853886083103571930600277119455 8021911942899922722353458707566246926177663178855144350 2182870266856106650035310502163182060176092179846849368 6316129372795187307897263735371715025637873357977180818 4878458866504335824377004147710414934927438457587107159 7315594394264125702709651251081155482479394035976811881 1728247215825010949609662539339538092219559191818855267 8062149923172763163218339896938075616855911752998450132 0671293924041445938623988093812404521914848316462101473 8918251010909677386906640415897361047643650006807710565 6718486281496371118832192445663945814491486165500495676 9826903089111856879869294705135248160917432430153836847 0729289898284602223730145265567989862776796809146979837 8268764311598832109043715611299766521539635464420869197 5673700057387649784376862876817924974694384274652563163 2300555130417422734164645512781278457777245752038654375 4282825671412885834544435132562054464241011037955464190 5811686230596447695870540721419852121067343324107567675 7581845699069304604752277016700568454396923404171108988 8993416350585157887353430815520811772071880379104046983 0695786854739376564336319797868036718730796939242363214 4845035477631567025539006542311792015346497792906624150 8328858395290542637687668968805033317227800185885069736 2324038947004718976193473443084374437599250341788079722 3585913424581314404984770173236169471976571535319775499 7162785663119046912609182591249890367654176979903623755 2865263757337635269693443544004730671988689019681474287 6779086697968852250163694985673021752313252926537589641 5171479559538784278499866456302878831962099830494519874 3963690706827626574858104391122326187940599415540632701 3198989570376110532360629867480377915376751158304320849 8720920280929752649812569163425000522908872646925284666 1046653921714820801305022980526378364269597337070539227 8915351056888393811324975707133102950443034671598944878 6847116438328050692507766274500122003526203709466023414 6489983902525888301486781621967751945831677187627572005 0543979441245990077115205154619930509838698254284640725 5540927403132571632640792934183342147090412542533523248 0219322770753555467958716383587501815933871742360615511 7101312352563348582036514614187004920570437201826173319 4715700867578539336078622739558185797587258744102542077 1054753612940474601000940954449596628814869159038990718 6598056361713769222729076419775517772010427649694961105 6220592502420217704269622154958726453989227697660310524 9808557594716310758701332088614632664125911486338812202 8444069416948826152957762532501987035987067438046982194 2056381255833436421949232275937221289056420943082352544 0841108645453694049692714940033197828613181861888111184 0825786592875742638445005994422956858646048103301538891 1499486935436030221810943466764000022362550573631294626 2960961987605642599639461386923308371962659547392346241 3459779574852464783798079569319865081597767535055391899 1151335252298736112779182748542008689539658359421963331 5028695611920122988898870060799927954111882690230789131 0760361763477948943203210277335941690865007193280401716 3840644987871753756781185321328408216571107549528294974 9362146082155832056872321855740651610962748743750980922 3021160998263303391546949464449100451528092508974507489 6760324090768983652940657920198315265410658136823791984 0906457124689484702093577611931399802468134052003947819 4986620262400890215016616381353838151503773502296607462 7952910384068685569070157516624192987244482719429331004 8548244545807188976330032325258215812803274679620028147 6243182862217105435289834820827345168018613171959332471 1074662228508710666117703465352839577625997744672185715 8161264111432717943478859908928084866949141390977167369 0027775850268664654056595039486784111079011610400857274 4562938425494167594605487117235946429105850909950214958 7931121961359083158826206823321561530868337308381732793 2819698387508708348388046388478441884003184712697454370 9373298362402875197920802321878744882872843727378017827 0080587824107493575148899789117397461293203510814327032 5140903048746226294234432757126008664250833318768865075 6429271605525289544921537651751492196367181049435317858 3834538652556566406572513635750643532365089367904317025


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 15, 2011)

Banned because i never bothered to memorize pi to more than 10 places >_


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 15, 2011)

Banned cuz my 8th grade teacher forced the entire class to memorize the first 50 digits of pi.
I can only remember 16.. >.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 15, 2011)

Banned cuz your 8th grade teacher sounds like a prick... there is no real need to memorize it to 50 places >__>;


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 15, 2011)

Banned cuz I never saw a reason to do it, so I didn't.


----------



## koimayeul (Sep 15, 2011)

banned cuz i banned you in spam thread


----------



## pistone (Sep 15, 2011)

banned coz of the 3.14 the only digits i know of the pi ..................shoot and im still alive !!!


----------



## ChaosZero816 (Sep 15, 2011)

banned caused derp


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 15, 2011)

Banned cuz herp


----------



## pistone (Sep 15, 2011)

banned coz yerp


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 15, 2011)

Banned for muffins


----------



## 4-leaf-clover (Sep 15, 2011)

banned cuz No cupcakes? :3


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 15, 2011)

Banned cuz... would you like to help me make... cupcakes?


----------



## pistone (Sep 15, 2011)

banned coz hell no ............man`s eat meat


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 15, 2011)

Banned for having a biased opinion


----------



## pistone (Sep 15, 2011)

banned coz now piggy is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 `ing coz you dont want to it it when it will get fat


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 15, 2011)

Banned cuz even piggy will eventually be cupcakes


----------



## pistone (Sep 15, 2011)

banned coz ..............hell no iw will be a cake ...........simple as that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler



even thought id like to try those cupcakes


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 15, 2011)

Banned cuz everyone is destined to be cupcakes


----------



## Paarish (Sep 15, 2011)

banned cos I am tired as shit.
But I must wait until he comes on


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 15, 2011)

Banned cuz... isn't "he" from Australia too?


----------



## Paarish (Sep 15, 2011)

banned cos yes. Which is why I've always wondered what the fuck are you doing online at this hour!?
Sleep mate


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 15, 2011)

Banned cuz my sleeping patterns dont make sense >_>; also I never seem to get tired anymore...


----------



## Paarish (Sep 15, 2011)

banned cos he's awake 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



bye bitches!


----------



## pistone (Sep 15, 2011)

banned coz.............. who is awake ?


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 15, 2011)

Banned cuz its his BF >_>; i think...


----------



## pistone (Sep 15, 2011)

ah now i understand 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



banned for not having 3 GF


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Sep 15, 2011)

Banned because jellyfish


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 15, 2011)

Banned cuz thanks


----------



## Paarish (Sep 15, 2011)

banned cos i sleep now.
i just stayed up a bit so i could listen...umm read his texts


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 15, 2011)

Banned cuz you're the one that needs sleep after all


----------



## pistone (Sep 15, 2011)

banned ...........coz thats strange said by you


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 15, 2011)

Banned cuz everything i say is strange >_>;


----------



## pistone (Sep 15, 2011)

banned coz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 now that i think about it ............you have right


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 15, 2011)

Banned for having to think about it


----------



## pistone (Sep 15, 2011)

banned coz ...............you talk allot i had to think allot before posting


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 15, 2011)

Banned cuz i dont talk alot, i post alot though... and i type alot...


----------



## pistone (Sep 15, 2011)

banned coz nope ...........posting is what is called talk on i ...............


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 15, 2011)

Banned cuz... fine whatever


----------



## pistone (Sep 15, 2011)

banned coz


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 15, 2011)

ed for randomnesss


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 15, 2011)

Edited ban!


----------



## DarkStriker (Sep 15, 2011)

U no Hydreigon ban!


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 15, 2011)

Fake edit: banned


----------



## machomuu (Sep 15, 2011)

Banned.


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 15, 2011)

Banned for no apparent reason.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 15, 2011)

Banned cuz I didn't wanna ban you


----------



## machomuu (Sep 15, 2011)

Banned cuz KAHN!


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 15, 2011)

Banned cuz AXEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEL!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 15, 2011)

Banished TO THE MOOOOOOOOOOOOOON!!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 15, 2011)

Banned cuz you like bananas


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 15, 2011)

Banned cuz nope. I'm a bee-yetch that doesn't like mmm...bananas.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 15, 2011)

Banned cuz you won't find any bananas... ON THE MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOON!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 15, 2011)

Banned cuz BEEEEEE-YEEETCH!!!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 15, 2011)

Banned cuz of a lack of ponies


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 15, 2011)

Spoiler: Banned cuz...



[youtube]ALufiFp2Zvk[/youtube]


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 15, 2011)

Spoiler: Banned cuz...



[youtube]http://youtu.be/NpYIboFnjAY[/youtube]


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 15, 2011)

Spoiler



[title: Banned for trolling Trollestia! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





][youtube]AVwPV9p_x8E[/youtube]


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 15, 2011)

Spoiler: Banned for something completly different



[youtube]http://youtu.be/sTLuX5o36K4[/youtube]


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 16, 2011)

Spoiler



[title: Banned cuz this was me the entire video.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




]


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 16, 2011)

Spoiler: Banned cuz this was me throughout the entire video



[youtube]http://youtu.be/frm3mjy9l8c[/youtube]


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 16, 2011)

Spoiler: Banned, and now for something completely different..



[youtube]AVwPV9p_x8E[/youtube]


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 16, 2011)

Spoiler: Banned, and now for something completely indifferent..



[youtube]http://youtu.be/aajDAHzPP4E[/youtube]


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 16, 2011)

Spoiler: Banned, and now for something completely different..



[youtube]csPPqdbcVwM[/youtube]
Celestia isn't the only troll..


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 16, 2011)

Spoiler: Banned...



[youtube]http://youtu.be/mXsPcp_KtJw[/youtube]


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 16, 2011)

Spoiler



[title: Banned for censorship. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




][youtube]ITr90v7UaNg[/youtube]
[youtube]-yNoeEqIcQw[/youtube]
LOL @ Rainbow. "Who's there? I ain't scared of you! **** yourself!"


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 16, 2011)

Spoiler



[title:Banned for turning this into another pony thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




][youtube]http://youtu.be/cRjIos3hvHo[/youtube]


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 16, 2011)

Spoiler


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 16, 2011)

Banned for truth


----------



## ShakeBunny (Sep 16, 2011)

Banned, because I can't believe season two is only over one day away.


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 16, 2011)

Spoiler: Banned cuz..



[youtube]l8JCX9E0bEI[/youtube]


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 16, 2011)

Banned because i cant believe ive been avoiding spoilers for it


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 16, 2011)

Banned cuz this thread shall be ponied...


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 16, 2011)

Spoiler: Banned for truth



[youtube]http://youtu.be/OxHgexVmHXE[/youtube]


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 16, 2011)

Spoiler: Banned cuz this thread..



[youtube]NJ3ZGhzFx4Q[/youtube]



FAIL!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 16, 2011)

Spoiler: Banned cuz



[youtube]http://youtu.be/SdwwQr9x7XU[/youtube]


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 16, 2011)

Spoiler: Banned cuz...



[youtube]fwGNEE4dVqc[/youtube]


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 16, 2011)

*ahem* We looked the other way in the spam thread.
That's all you get.

Most of you may carry on with the game.
But Hydreigon is BANNED!


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 16, 2011)

Banned cuz i accident the whole rainbow dash


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 16, 2011)

Banned cuz alright then..


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 16, 2011)

Banned cuz this is getting close to 3000


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 16, 2011)

Banned cuz yep. 
Unless you changed your settings to 20 posts per page..


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 16, 2011)

Banned cuz you can change it?! 
*promptly forgets about that again...*


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 16, 2011)

Banned cuz yes, you can.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 16, 2011)

Banned cuz i already forgot about it >_>: TO 3000!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 16, 2011)

Banned cuz oh well..ONWARDS TO 3000!


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 16, 2011)

Banned cuz... played any good games lately?


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 16, 2011)

Banned cuz... nope. Busy writing essays left and right.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 16, 2011)

Banned cuz that sucks >_>; but they are important things to do though...


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 16, 2011)

Banned cuz yeah it does. I really don't have that much free time on my hands.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 16, 2011)

Banned cuz... multitask?


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 16, 2011)

Banned cuz I am.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 16, 2011)

Banned cuz... ah, ok >_>;


----------



## 1234turtles (Sep 16, 2011)

banned cuz conversation


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 16, 2011)

Banned cuz im bored... ish... well not really >_>;


----------



## Paarish (Sep 16, 2011)

banned cos you cant be bored.
you have tales of xillia


----------



## pistone (Sep 16, 2011)

banned coz of the full moon


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 16, 2011)

Banned coz of the red moon


			
				Paarish said:
			
		

> banned cos you cant be bored.
> you have tales of xillia


Not true... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I will get it sometime this week


----------



## pistone (Sep 16, 2011)

banned coz you will stay 23232 h offline now


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 16, 2011)

Banned cuz i will when i get it


----------



## pistone (Sep 16, 2011)

banned coz ........always with tale games eh?


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 16, 2011)

Banned cuz i love my "Tales of" games


----------



## pistone (Sep 16, 2011)

banned coz yeah i know i hope that one time a fightin/tale game will come out


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 16, 2011)

Banned cuz of "tales of Vs" for the psp...


----------



## pistone (Sep 16, 2011)

banned coz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 why for psp ? and not for wii/ds


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 16, 2011)

Banned cuz... meh... >_> I should try that wii fighting game that you kept mentioning again...


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 17, 2011)

Banned cuz which one?


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 17, 2011)

Banned cuz...
I forget the name 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




;; 

On an unrelated note: i am bad with names


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 17, 2011)

Banned cuz you forgot? ಠ_ಠ
On a side note: I sorta bombed my first quiz.. whoops.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 17, 2011)

Banned cuz it brings me back to when i got 25/400 on a test once 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Or was that lloyd Irving?


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 17, 2011)

Banned cuz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I got 650 out of 1000 points on a project once..


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 17, 2011)

Banned cuz i was hopeing to get a score out of zero >_


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 17, 2011)

Banned cuz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Better than expected, at least.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 17, 2011)

Banned for 13 hours


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 17, 2011)

Banned for 14 hours


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 17, 2011)

Banned for 11 hours and 53 minutes


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 17, 2011)

Banned for 10 minutes.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 17, 2011)

Banned for 9 hours and 13 minutes


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 17, 2011)

Banned for 7.62mm


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 17, 2011)

Banned cuz i was counting down the time til the second season of My little pony: friendship is magic


----------



## machomuu (Sep 17, 2011)

Banned.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 17, 2011)

Banned for trying to be sausage head v3.0


----------



## machomuu (Sep 17, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> Banned for trying to be sausage head v3.0








"Banned." was created and trademarked by machomuu.  Don't compare me to Sausage Head


----------



## Paarish (Sep 17, 2011)

banned cos you don't want to have my adopted babies!


----------



## koimayeul (Sep 17, 2011)

banned cuz not want me to have tan babies!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 17, 2011)

Banned cuz i can


----------



## koimayeul (Sep 17, 2011)

bannec cuz you not saw it coming did you


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 17, 2011)

Banned cuz friendship is magic


----------



## machomuu (Sep 17, 2011)

Banned cuz it isn't.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 17, 2011)

Banned for being wrong


----------



## machomuu (Sep 17, 2011)

Banned for being Wright.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 17, 2011)

Banned for being Diego Armando


----------



## pistone (Sep 17, 2011)

banned for krasic ...........go juventus !!!!


----------



## machomuu (Sep 17, 2011)

Banned for what?


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 17, 2011)

Banned for nothing.


----------



## machomuu (Sep 17, 2011)

Banned for borderline plagiarism.


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 17, 2011)

Banned for forgery.


----------



## machomuu (Sep 17, 2011)

Banned.


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 17, 2011)

Banded.


----------



## pistone (Sep 17, 2011)

bnaned !


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 18, 2011)

Bonded.
Am i doin it wrong?


----------



## pistone (Sep 18, 2011)

maybeh !
banned for not knowing also ............was you asleep ?


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 18, 2011)

Banned cuz... pffffft, who needs sleep when you have disgaea 4


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 18, 2011)

Banned for season 2 of mlp.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 18, 2011)

Banned cuz im downloading a 720p version 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Of course i already saw it the 720p youtube version >_>;;


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 18, 2011)

Banned cuz I would download it if my downloads weren't always so freaking slow..


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 18, 2011)

Banned cuz... define: slow


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 18, 2011)

Banned cuz 20-40kbps. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(mostly because my sister is always streaming a damn movie every single day)


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 18, 2011)

Banned for having someone to slow down your internet connection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




That's the speed i get when i exceed my download limit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




;;


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 18, 2011)

Banned cuz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



How do you exceed your download limit?


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 18, 2011)

Banned cuz it happens when i download 100GB worth of stuff within a month


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 18, 2011)

Banned cuz oh...
I rarely download anything...


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 18, 2011)

Banned cuz I keep reaching the limit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




;


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 18, 2011)

Banned cuz I never reach my limit. ._.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 18, 2011)

Banned cuz for a small amount more I can increase my limit by 300GB 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but i cant afford it


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 18, 2011)

Banned cuz that....sucks


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 18, 2011)

Banned cuz i work with what i'm given


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 18, 2011)

Banned cuz I'm given what I work.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 18, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 18, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 18, 2011)

ed for ban

wait...


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 18, 2011)

...








Not-so-hidden ban.


----------



## koimayeul (Sep 18, 2011)

Banned cuz speechless


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 18, 2011)

Banned cuz nope.


----------



## Paarish (Sep 18, 2011)

banned cos i watch the whole tales of innocence r trailer so that i can listen to kokia's singing. and im about to do it again.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 18, 2011)

Banned cuz I'll wait for the vita version before listening to it again


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 18, 2011)

Banned cuz (╮°-°)╮┳━┳( ╯°□°)╯ ┻━┻


----------



## Arras (Sep 18, 2011)

Banned cuz I fail to see what the hell that is.


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 18, 2011)

Banned cuz I was flipping a table.


----------



## Arras (Sep 18, 2011)

Well then, banned for flipping tables.


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 18, 2011)

Banned cuz imma flip another! ( ╯°□°)╯ ┻━┻


----------



## Paarish (Sep 18, 2011)

banned cos why is everyone flipping tables!?


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 18, 2011)

Banned cuz flipping tables is cool now? Whatever happened to yelling out KUREA!!!

HUAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!! PEACH PIE!!!


----------



## pistone (Sep 18, 2011)

banned coz ...........
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i just read !!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 18, 2011)

Banned cuz KHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAN!!!
amidoinitwrong?


----------



## pistone (Sep 18, 2011)

banned coz duno .........maybeh ima doingt its wrongs't !


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 18, 2011)

Banned cuz i dont get it


----------



## pistone (Sep 18, 2011)

^ banned coz maybe im i doing it wrong


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 18, 2011)

Banned for mushrooms


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 18, 2011)

Banned for shiitake mushrooms.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 19, 2011)

Banned cuz shiitake mushrooms saved EoF


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 19, 2011)

Banned cuz yay for shiitake mushrooms! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: My comp crashes every time I view the spam thread lol.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 19, 2011)

Banned cuz i just get a bunch of black boxes...
>_> nothing else...


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 19, 2011)

Banned cuz now it won't even load properly ;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 19, 2011)

Banned cuz keep poasting to fix it


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 19, 2011)

Banned cuz I will...
Also, for some reason, I'm getting this whenever I try to click on the true or false game on chrome...


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 19, 2011)

Banned cuz i think its "gamewinner"'s avatar


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 19, 2011)

Banned cuz it is.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 19, 2011)

Banned cuz I'm getting it too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




;


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 19, 2011)

Banned cuz eeeeyup.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 19, 2011)

Banned cuz you know what this thread needs? 
A PARTY!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 19, 2011)

Banned cuz yaaaaaaay!!!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 19, 2011)

Banned cuz uh... apples?


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 19, 2011)

Banned cuz pineapples?


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 19, 2011)

Banned cuz they exist under the sea 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




supposedly


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 19, 2011)

Banned cuz I live in one.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 19, 2011)

Banned cuz HAX!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 19, 2011)

Banned cuz LOLWUTOMGWTFBBQROFLMAO.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 19, 2011)

Banned for roflcoptor


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 19, 2011)

Banned for soisoisoisoisoisoisoisoisoisoisoisoisoisoisoisoisoisoisoisoisoisoisoisosisoi


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 19, 2011)

Banned cuz of water


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 19, 2011)

Banned cuz shui? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




W? bù zh?dào.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 19, 2011)

Banned for MAJINKEN!!!


----------



## GameWinner (Sep 19, 2011)

Banned for being a little fish and the ocean.


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 19, 2011)

Banned for winning the game!


----------



## machomuu (Sep 19, 2011)

Banned cuz you don't win the game, you just get better each time.


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 19, 2011)

Banned cuz that's impossibru!


----------



## machomuu (Sep 19, 2011)

Banned cuz [youtube]liRioOpF5sw[/youtube]


----------



## GameWinner (Sep 19, 2011)

Banned for not being able to toast toast 
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hv7jvyslRek[/youtube]


----------



## machomuu (Sep 19, 2011)

Banned for YTP.


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 19, 2011)

Banned in the name of ponies!


----------



## ShakeBunny (Sep 19, 2011)

Banned in the name of DISCORD!


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 19, 2011)

Banned for pony justice!!!


----------



## koimayeul (Sep 19, 2011)

Banned for pony fetish!


----------



## 4-leaf-clover (Sep 19, 2011)

banned cuz of cactus >


----------



## pistone (Sep 19, 2011)

banned coz ......desert o_________o !


----------



## ChaosZero816 (Sep 19, 2011)

banned cause i have the power!!!


----------



## 4-leaf-clover (Sep 19, 2011)

banned cuz you don't.. Rawr


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 19, 2011)

Banned for spilling my tea!


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 19, 2011)

Banned cuz I'm here to kick ass and drink cups of tea... and I'm all out of tea...


----------



## pistone (Sep 19, 2011)

banned coz off the tea .........true man drink green tea


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 19, 2011)

Banned because I am literally out of tea... and I only drink green tea


----------



## pistone (Sep 19, 2011)

banned coz ..........so you never drink lemon tea


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 19, 2011)

Banned cuz i do if you count adding lemon juice to green tea >_>;


----------



## pistone (Sep 19, 2011)

banned coz you gonna live for 24234 years !!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 19, 2011)

Banned cuz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 crap... that means I only have a year left


----------



## pistone (Sep 19, 2011)

banned coz .................hem nope .............my pc clock was 364 days late


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 19, 2011)

Banned cuz rainbow dash dresses in STYLE!

... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*cringe*


----------



## pistone (Sep 19, 2011)

banned coz i dress only armani 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




........  take that rainbow dash


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 19, 2011)

Banned cuz you make dashie sad... you dont want to make one of my friends sad do you?... hmm?! *gets a giant katana and prevents you from moving*

Now... your going to help me... make... CUPCAKES!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 19, 2011)

Banned cuz *divides by zero*


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 19, 2011)

Banned cuz i have to fix the universe... again


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 19, 2011)

Banned cuz :trollface:


----------



## koimayeul (Sep 19, 2011)

Banned cuz not feedin trolls after midnight!


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 19, 2011)

Spoiler: Banned cuz



[youtube]http://youtu.be/_zGJEBti88o[/youtube]


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 19, 2011)

Spoiler



[title: Banned cuz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




][youtube]hMCW5wvg4lU[/youtube]


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 19, 2011)

Banned cuz i lost 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I forget what exactly...


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 19, 2011)

Banned cuz what were we playing again?


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 19, 2011)

Banned cuz... BATS, BATS ON MY FACE!! HELP- wait... are those?!


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 19, 2011)

Banned cuz... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



IT'S A TRAP.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 19, 2011)

Banned cuz...
ITS A TARP!!!


----------



## pistone (Sep 19, 2011)

banned coz is a FART! .................


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 20, 2011)

Hydreigon said:
			
		

> Banned because someone let out another fart.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 20, 2011)

Banned for quoting yourself


----------



## pistone (Sep 20, 2011)

banned coz


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 20, 2011)

Banned for lying


----------



## pistone (Sep 20, 2011)

banned coz


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 20, 2011)

Banned cuz we are so close to 3000 pages.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 20, 2011)

Banned cuz yep


----------



## pistone (Sep 20, 2011)

banned coz 3000?


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 20, 2011)

Banned for 3000 pages


----------



## pistone (Sep 20, 2011)

banned coz 3000 this time im shore !

EDIT :


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 20, 2011)

Banned cuz im a time traveler >_>; maybe...


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 20, 2011)

Banned for 3000!!

...or not. lol


----------



## pistone (Sep 20, 2011)

banned for the 3000 time for the 3000 page!


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 20, 2011)

Banned for banning me 3000 times. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..and still not the 3000th page..


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 20, 2011)

Banned cuz we're almost there


----------



## pistone (Sep 20, 2011)

banned coz the freaking 3000 page which is devouring my soul


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 20, 2011)

Banned cuz that's what she said.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 20, 2011)

Banned for 3000


----------



## pistone (Sep 20, 2011)

banned coz .......oh never mind just read my sign **table fliping **
nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo i lose nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
finally


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 20, 2011)

Banned for table flipping!


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 20, 2011)

Banned cuz kudos to whoever gets post 45000


----------



## pistone (Sep 20, 2011)

banned coz 44990


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 20, 2011)

Banned cuz 44991.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 20, 2011)

Banned for counting your number >_>;


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 20, 2011)

Banned cuz I'm not the only one.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 20, 2011)

Banned cuz i hoped to address both of you with that >_>;


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 20, 2011)

Banned cuz oh...

guys...Y U NO BAN?


----------



## koimayeul (Sep 20, 2011)

Banned cuz no feedin us pund cake


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 20, 2011)

Banned for eating my pound cake


----------



## Paarish (Sep 20, 2011)

banned cos ryu would like some pound cake


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 20, 2011)

Banned cuz your other half of the equation seems to have dropped your ava/sig combo

Also, enjoy next poster, for you are 45000


----------



## Paarish (Sep 20, 2011)

banned cos i know! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




yay im 45000


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 20, 2011)

Banned cuz congrats 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, i just got a double case of deja vu~ >_


----------



## Paarish (Sep 20, 2011)

banned cos has ToX come yet????


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 20, 2011)

Banned cuz not yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 i expect it tomorrow anywayz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




; 
>_>; or about 15 hours from now...


----------



## Paarish (Sep 20, 2011)

banned cos



Spoiler



OMIGOSHOMIGOSHOMIGOSHOMIGOSHOMIGOSHOMIGOSHOMIGOSHOMIGOSHOMIGOSHOMIGOSHO
MIGOSHOMIGOSHOMIGOSHOMIGOSHOMIGOSHOMIGOSHOMIGOSHOMIGOSHOMIGOSHOMIGOSHOMIGOSHOMIGO
SHOMIGOSHOMIGOSHOMIGOSHOMIGOSHOMIGOSHOMIGOSHOMIGOSHOMIGOSHOMIGOSHOMIGOSHOMIGOSHOM
IGOSHOMIGOSHOMIGOSHOMIGOSHOMIGOSHOMIGOSHOMIGOSHOMIGOSHOMIGOSHOMIGOSHOMIGOSHOMIGOS
HOMIGOSHOMIGOSHOMIGOSHOMIGOSHOMIGOSHOMIGOSHOMIGOSHOMIGOSHOMIGOSHOMIGOSHOMIGOSHOMI
GOSHOMIGOSHOMIGOSHOMIGOSHOMIGOSHOMIGOSHOMIGOSHOMIGOSHOMIGOSHOMIGOSHOMIGOSHOMIGOSH
OMIGOSHOMIGOSHOMIGOSHOMIGOSHOMIGOSHOMIGOSHOMIGOSHOMIGOSHOMIGOSHOMIGOSHOMIGOSHOMIG
OSHOMIGOSHOMIGOSHOMIGOSHOMIGOSHOMIGOSHOMIGOSHOMIGOSHOMIGOSHOMIGOSHOMIGOSHOMIGOSHO
MIGOSHOMIGOSHOMIGOSHOMIGOSHOMIGOSHOMIGOSHOMIGOSHOMIGOSHOMIGOSHOMIGOSHOMIGOSHOMIGO
SHOMIGOSHOMIGOSHOMIGOSHOMIGOSHOMIGOSHOMIGOSHOMIGOSHOMIGOSHOMIGOSHOMIGOSHOMIGOSHOM
IGOSHOMIGOSHOMIGOSHOMIGOSHOMIGOSHOMIGOSHOMIGOSHOMIGOSHOMIGOSHOMIGOSHOMIGOSHOMIGOS
HOMIGOSHOMIGOSHOMIGOSHOMIGOSHOMIGOSHOMIGOSHOMIGOSHOMIGOSHOMIGOSHOMIGOSHOMIGOSHOMI
GOSHOMIGOSHOMIGOSHOMIGOSHOMIGOSHOMIGOSHOMIGOSHOMIGOSHOMIGOSHOMIGOSHOMIGOSHOMIGOSH
OMIGOSHOMIGOSHOMIGOSHOMIGOSHOMIGOSHOMIGOSHOMIGOSHOMIGOSHOMIGOSHOMIGOSHOMIGOSHOMIG
OSHOMIGOSHOMIGOSHOMIGOSHOMIGOSHOMIGOSHOMIGOSHOMIGOSHOMIGOSHOMIGOSHOMIGOSHOMIGOSHO
MIGOSHOMIGOSHOMIGOSHOMIGOSHOMIGOSHOMIGOSHOMIGOSHOMIGOSHOMIGOSHOMIGOSHOMIGOSHOMIGO
SHOMIGOSHOMIGOSHOMIGOSHOMIGOSHOMIGOSHOMIGOSHOMIGOSHOMIGOSHOMIGOSHOMIGOSHOMIGOSHOM
IGOSHOMIGOSHOMIGOSHOMIGOSHOMIGOSHOMIGOSHOMIGOSHOMIGOSHOMIGOSHOMIGOSHOMIGOSHOMIGOS
HOMIGOSHOMIGOSHOMIGOSHOMIGOSHOMIGOSHOMIGOSHOMIGOSHOMIGOSHOMIGOSHOMIGOSHOMIGOSHOMI
GOSHOMIGOSHOMIGOSHOMIGOSHOMIGOSHOMIGOSHOMIGOSHOMIGOSHOMIGOSHOMIGOSH


----------



## JoostinOnline (Sep 20, 2011)

Banned cuz you have a demented pony in your sig.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 20, 2011)

Banned for being ninja'd and for thinking my pony is demented


----------



## Paarish (Sep 20, 2011)

banned cos he was talking about me!
And the reason they're demented is because they're not ponies, but human beings!


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 20, 2011)

Banned cuz my mistake


----------



## Paarish (Sep 20, 2011)

banned cos we all make mistakes


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 20, 2011)

Banned for truth 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 kinda like when i tried to beat spiral draco with fell arms on unknown mode (or w/e they were called: see, another mistake 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Paarish (Sep 20, 2011)

banned cos doing a playthrough of TotA in Unknown mode is an even worse mistake


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 20, 2011)

Banned cuz it is if you dont have the gald/patience/10x exp or a combination of the previous

I don't think ive even beaten nebilim on unknown mode... now that i think about it... i tried though... painful...


----------



## Paarish (Sep 20, 2011)

banned cos i will try on the 3DS version. ;O;
I never tried on the PS2 version and because my cousin took his PS2 back I never will be able to


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 20, 2011)

Banned cuz my second playthrough in the 3DS version is gonna be on unknown 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




1s... so many 1s...


----------



## Paarish (Sep 20, 2011)

banned cos my PS3 can't handle Rita's tidal wave+meteor swarm spamming


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 20, 2011)

Banned cuz my ps3 has a hard time whenever I have all my characters in overlimit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And yeah... same with rita...


----------



## Paarish (Sep 20, 2011)

banned cos my PS3 froze for a second on the final round of the advanced team arena. Patty cast tidal wave while Rita was spamming tidal wave and meteor swarm. That was fucking epic


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 20, 2011)

Banned cuz i beat third form duke with both yuri and flynn left at 1HP... estelle and patty dead 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




That... was epic...


----------



## Paarish (Sep 20, 2011)

banned cos i don't have anything better then that


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 20, 2011)

Spoiler: Banned cuz it was just second form >_>; ugh... i just got lamer...


----------



## Paarish (Sep 20, 2011)

banned cos lol at Grade!


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 20, 2011)

Banned cuz i blame patty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh, and the reason I blame patty is because my luck sucks >_


----------



## Paarish (Sep 20, 2011)

banned cos everyone blames her for everything


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 20, 2011)

Banned because my luck is usually terrible >_>; 
And if not, ironic...

I'm the kind who would find a needle in a haystack... but the needle in question would have lodged itself into my hand...
Edit: not that im talking from experience or anything 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




;;


----------



## Paarish (Sep 20, 2011)

banned cos i don't think that. otherwise you would've died.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 20, 2011)

Banned cuz just as planned 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anywayz, I think ill go sleep or something


Spoiler



[title:Have a crappy generic screenshot of feather abuse *tries to get 9999 feather uses for 3X damage 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*]


----------



## Paarish (Sep 20, 2011)

banned cos i love Tenshou Kouyokuken


----------



## DarkStriker (Sep 20, 2011)

Banned because (╮°-°)╮┳━┳ ( ╯°□°)╯ ┻━┻


----------



## Paarish (Sep 20, 2011)

banned cos why you flip my table?!


----------



## ShakeBunny (Sep 20, 2011)

Banned because it looks better that way.


----------



## Paarish (Sep 20, 2011)

banned for changing your name.
why won't you defend the penguins anymore?!


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 20, 2011)

Banned cuz... PrinnyDefender 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



>_>; ShakePrinny *explodes*


----------



## Paarish (Sep 20, 2011)

banned cos what's wrong with you?


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 20, 2011)

Banned cuz everything


----------



## Paarish (Sep 20, 2011)

banned cos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*tustles hair*


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 20, 2011)

Banned cuz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*starts getting paranoid about xillia despite it still being too early for anyone to knock on my door*


----------



## Paarish (Sep 20, 2011)

banned cos DAMMIT POSTMAN!
WAKE UP EARLIER! >_< (it must be like 6am over there right? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 20, 2011)

Banned cuz its 7:38am as of this post

Edit: From experience, I usually get my stuff through this shipping between 9am and 12pm


----------



## Paarish (Sep 20, 2011)

banned cos DAMMIT TIME!
Y U GO SO SLOWLY!?

Make sure you tell me how it is please


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 20, 2011)

Banned cuz i already told you i will


----------



## Paarish (Sep 20, 2011)

banned because yeah that's right you did hehe

THEN GIVE ME YOUR COPY!


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 20, 2011)

Banned cuz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*makes a replica*


----------



## Paarish (Sep 20, 2011)

banned cos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*plays ToX* OMIGOSH! JUDE IS SO HAWT! :3


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 20, 2011)

Banned cuz

*plays ToX* OMIGOSH! ROWEN IS SO OLD! :3


----------



## machomuu (Sep 20, 2011)

Banned Coz

*Plays Gyakuten Saiban 3* OMIGOSH MIA'S SO SMEXY!


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 20, 2011)

Banned cuz

*plays gyakuten kenji 2* OMIGOSH this game is SO not getting localized.


----------



## Paarish (Sep 20, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> Banned cuz
> 
> *plays ToX* OMIGOSH! ROWEN IS SO OLD! :3
> Didn't you hear? Rowen is gonna be the laid-back and old guy in this game. Like Jade or Raven...
> ...


banned cos not as sexy as the Judge 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Y U NINJA ME F/I!?


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 20, 2011)

Paarish said:
			
		

> FrozenIndignation said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Banned cuz I loved Jade and Raven, but neither Raven nor Jade had grey hair 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 they called themselves old though >_>; 

Also


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 20, 2011)

Banned cuz so many lurkers..


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 20, 2011)

Banned cuz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 how did that happen?!


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 20, 2011)

Banned cuz I have no idea.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 21, 2011)

Banned cuz I cant wait for the guest count when a new pokemon rom comes out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and people need a patch


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 21, 2011)

Banned cuz it will be fun to watch noobs get banned when they ask for teh r0mz.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 21, 2011)

Banned cuz it makes almost feel sorry for their lack of intelligence


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 21, 2011)

Banned cuz you're right... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Now I'm excited for the next flood.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 21, 2011)

Banned cuz same


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 21, 2011)

Banned cuz I'm gonna have fun posting this in every thread that asks for a rom. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





			
				forum rules said:
			
		

> We DO NOT HOST or PROVIDE ROMs/WADs/ISOs; or link to websites that do contain ROMs/WADs/ISOs.
> Members may NOT ASK and MAY NOT PROVIDE INFORMATION or LINKS for and to places that provide ROM, WAD, and ISO files.
> Please go elsewhere if you only wish to download or share illegal files.


Promptly followed by this picture.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 21, 2011)

Banned cuz i would continue lurking


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 21, 2011)

Banned cuz scratch that, imma hide in the EoF.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 21, 2011)

Banned cuz nara-kun and paary keep telling me to post outside EoF >_>;


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 21, 2011)

Banned cuz you should post until you have a post count of 500.


----------



## koimayeul (Sep 21, 2011)

Banned cuz post count don't matter for EoF lovers!


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 21, 2011)

Banned cuz true...sorta.. >.>


----------



## koimayeul (Sep 22, 2011)

Banned cuz.. no, you did agree


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 22, 2011)

Banned cuz >.>


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 22, 2011)

Banned cuz i disagree 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Not about anything, I'm just disagreeable...


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 22, 2011)

Banned cuz I concur!


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 22, 2011)

Banned cuz i disagree 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 wait...


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 22, 2011)

Banned cuz I agree with your disagreeing post!


----------



## koimayeul (Sep 22, 2011)

Banned cuz made a thread on "sexy/lovely nerdy girls" calendar..


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 22, 2011)

Banned cuz... mmkay... >_>;


----------



## Paarish (Sep 22, 2011)

baned cos tox... ToX... TOX!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## koimayeul (Sep 22, 2011)

banned cuz crawling in ur walls!


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 23, 2011)

Banned for the lack of banning going on!


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 23, 2011)

Banned cuz i agree 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 y u no ban more EoF!!!


----------



## Paarish (Sep 23, 2011)

Banned cos why aren't you playing ToX yet!?


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 23, 2011)

Banned cuz how would you know if im playing it yet or not?


----------



## Paarish (Sep 23, 2011)

banned cos are you?


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 23, 2011)

Banned cuz nope 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm busy sharpening my sword should that elusive post man decide to grace me with both his presence, and my game


----------



## FireGrey (Sep 23, 2011)

banned cause i feel like it.
i should totally be a mod look at how i use my authority^^


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 23, 2011)

Banned because by Celestia's beard, as long as i stand, you shall forever be banned from being a mod!!!


----------



## Paarish (Sep 23, 2011)

banned cos damn that accursed postman!
I will be sure he suffers a thousand deaths!


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 23, 2011)

For every death, your ban shall be returned a thousandfold!


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 23, 2011)

Banned cuz death is too easy... too enjoyable... that postman shall help me make cupcakes


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 24, 2011)

Banned cuz I already made some before you came along.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 24, 2011)

Banned cuz... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 who "helped" you make them?...


----------



## machomuu (Sep 24, 2011)

Banned cuz IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII'M BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAACK...


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 24, 2011)

Banned cuz... who are you again?


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 24, 2011)

Banned cuz what? Who? Where? When? How? Why?


----------



## machomuu (Sep 24, 2011)

Banned cuz I'm Canada.
...
.............
........................................................
WATCH HETALIA: AXIS POWERS!  YOU'RE LETTING MY JOKE GO TO WASTE!


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 24, 2011)

WWII ban. ಠ_ಠ


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 24, 2011)

Waffle iron ban


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 24, 2011)

Belgian waffle ban


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 24, 2011)

WHAT AM I FIGHTING FOR?! ban


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 24, 2011)

I'll make a man out of you ban.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 24, 2011)

In the dark of the night i was tossing and banning


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 24, 2011)

Never gonna give you up ban.


----------



## Necron (Sep 24, 2011)

Somewhere in the Mancha
In a place I would want to ban...


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 24, 2011)

trolololololololololololololololololololololololol ololololololololololololololololololololololololol olololololololoBAN


----------



## machomuu (Sep 24, 2011)

Banned.


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 24, 2011)

*Ban*ana.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 24, 2011)

*Ban*dai namco!!! AHAHAAH YURI!!!


----------



## DarkStriker (Sep 24, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> *Ban*dai namco!!! AHAHAAH YURI!!!


Bandage


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 24, 2011)

A rubber *ban*d in the shape of *ban*dana-wearing *ban*ana *ban*.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 24, 2011)

*Ban*zai!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 24, 2011)

As vulpes would put it...
BANBANBAN!!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 24, 2011)

Orchestral *ban*d


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 24, 2011)

Rock *Ban*d 2.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 24, 2011)

Marching *ban*d


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 24, 2011)

Jazz *ban*d


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 24, 2011)

Tea *ban*


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 24, 2011)

Boston Tea Party ban.
(dammit..)


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 24, 2011)

Banned for being more accurate >_>;


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 24, 2011)

Banned cuz it was actually the Boston *Coffee* Party, but they renamed it so that machomuu wouldn't find out.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 24, 2011)

Banned cuz i stole machomuu's coffee anyway 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Now getting rid of the AP was a bit more difficult >_>;


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 24, 2011)

Banned cuz just grind up the beans first.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 24, 2011)

Banned cuz... didn't Ludwig Van Beethoven insist on 60 beans being the ideal amount of coffee...


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 24, 2011)

Hmm...nah. USE UP ALL THE COFFEE BEANS!

Oh, one more thing, banned!


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 24, 2011)

Banned cuz I feel like getting coffee now >_>;


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 24, 2011)

Banned cuz me too..


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 24, 2011)

Banned cuz... ponies + coffee = 


Spoiler: This


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 24, 2011)

Banned cuz that's why she is so hyper all the time...


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 24, 2011)

Banned cuz cupcakes help too!!!~


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 24, 2011)

Banned cuz it does.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 24, 2011)

Banned cuz all you have to do is take a cup of flour, add it to the mix
Add alittle bit of something sweet not sour, a bit of salt, just a pitch
Bakeing these treats is such a sinch, add a teaspoon of vanilla
add a little more and you count to four and you never get your filler!!!

Cupcakes, so sweet and tasty
Cupcakes, dont be too hasty
Cupcakes, 
CUPCAKES
CUPCAKES!!
CUPCAKES!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 24, 2011)

Banned for cupcakes!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 24, 2011)

Banned cuz i can sing all that in 10 seconds FLAT 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*tries*

;; i think i need to eat less cupcakes...


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 24, 2011)

Banned cuz you should ಠ_ಠ


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 24, 2011)

Banned cuz... i think ive memorized all the songs in MLP fim


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 24, 2011)

Banned cuz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



All of them?


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 24, 2011)

Banned cuz yes


----------



## machomuu (Sep 24, 2011)

Oh.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 24, 2011)

Banned for spamming


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 24, 2011)

Banned for spamming with me.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 24, 2011)

Banned cuz 10000... soon


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 24, 2011)

Banned cuz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I only had ~2750 EoF posts a few days ago.
How the hell did I get 200 more?


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 24, 2011)

Banned for the magic of friendship spam


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 24, 2011)

Banned cuz..oh.
(I sound like macho lol)


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 24, 2011)

Banned cuz i still cant get cupcakes to _< im stuck at 11.70 seconds >_


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 24, 2011)

Banned cuz sing it a bit faster then.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 24, 2011)

Banned cuz i did it


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 24, 2011)

Banned cuz you sure? O.o

Did you speed it up?


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 24, 2011)

Banned for doubting me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





and yes >_>; here's the original, unaltered... i kept messing up too much when i tried to go under it >_


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 24, 2011)

Banned cuz I never said that! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(Maybe)
You did it just under 10 seconds though.. Nice! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, so many lurkers..


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 24, 2011)

Banned cuz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 bronies?


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 24, 2011)

Banned cuz I scared 'em away again.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 24, 2011)

Banned cuz >_>; i wonder why its always a large group...


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 24, 2011)

Banned cuz wait till a new pokemon game is released, then this place will be filled to the brim with lurkers.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 24, 2011)

Banned for truth... 

HI LURKERS


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 24, 2011)

Banned cuz *waves*
Hi! We have cookies! :3


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 24, 2011)

Banned cuz we can has give cookies if you join


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 24, 2011)

Banned cuz join us...
You can has cookies (and bans).


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 24, 2011)

Bans are fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 join us guests... JOIN US!!!
just dont ask for roms though >_>;


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 24, 2011)

Banned cuz...what he said.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 24, 2011)

Banned cuz they're gone again >_


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 24, 2011)

Banned cuz 0 guests and 1 anonymous member...
WOOHOO, NO ONE'S HERE! PARTYPARTYPARTY!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 24, 2011)

Banned cuz we're both anonymous users 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*1 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
*PARTY!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 24, 2011)

Banned cuz...I'm not alone here...


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 24, 2011)

Banned cuz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



always watching...
ALWAYS WATCHING!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 24, 2011)

Banned cuz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *vanishes*


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 24, 2011)

Banned cuz... i "guest" thats all folks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




AHAHAHAHA... my puns make me feel cold inside >_


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 24, 2011)

Banned cuz I wouldn't "bear" to stick around any longer!


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 24, 2011)

Banned cuz they are un"bear"ably "teddy"ous


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 24, 2011)

Banned cuz I can't juggle right now, not because I can't, but because I don't have the "balls" to do so.


----------



## Arras (Sep 24, 2011)

Banned cuz bad joke.


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Sep 24, 2011)

banned cuz many people are following the leaving trend you invented


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 24, 2011)

You banned because I am just moving, not leaving


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 24, 2011)

Banned cuz so many people left the past week...


Spoiler


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 25, 2011)

Banned cuz people left?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Meh


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 25, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 25, 2011)

Banned cuz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Well at least I'm not leaving 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... ... or am I?


----------



## koimayeul (Sep 25, 2011)

banned cuz scaring us with leaving threat


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 25, 2011)

Banned cuz im not exactly an important member here... >_>;

Should i leave, there would be plenty to replace me


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 25, 2011)

Banned cuz...is there? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



EDIT: 3000th EoF post.


----------



## Narayan (Sep 25, 2011)

banned coz i need to post more!! i need to catch up with FI


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 25, 2011)

Banned cuz he's closing in on his 6000th eof post.


----------



## s4mid4re (Sep 25, 2011)

banned because you should have said over 9000 eof posts


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 25, 2011)

Banned cuz I'll wait a few months before saying that to him.


----------



## Narayan (Sep 25, 2011)

banned coz not if i can reach there first.


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 25, 2011)

Banned cuz whoever comes first, then...


----------



## Narayan (Sep 25, 2011)

banned coz you won't join?


----------



## PurpleEyesOfDeat (Sep 25, 2011)

Banned cause you wont accept your fathers love


----------



## Narayan (Sep 25, 2011)

banned coz it's not that i don't accept it, but i want to be sure... and if it's true. you lied.


----------



## PurpleEyesOfDeat (Sep 25, 2011)

Banned cause you are an amazing child


----------



## Narayan (Sep 25, 2011)

banned coz i'm not sure how i would respond to that, i grew up w/o love and not knowing what compliments are.


----------



## PurpleEyesOfDeat (Sep 25, 2011)

Banned cause well.... I LOVE YOU SON *hugs*


----------



## Narayan (Sep 25, 2011)

banned coz....i'm gonna wait for paarish's answer...i trust him more. we just met.


----------



## machomuu (Sep 25, 2011)

Banned cuz you should listen to your father.


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 25, 2011)

Banned cuz which one?


----------



## Narayan (Sep 25, 2011)

banned coz it's purple eyes. he said paarish would be the mom.
@machomuu, i still don't believe him.


----------



## Ace (Sep 25, 2011)

Banned for paternal drama.


----------



## Narayan (Sep 25, 2011)

banned for interrupting.


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 25, 2011)

Banned for the lack of banning. (again)


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 26, 2011)

Banned cuz i forced myself to sleep till i got tales of xillia


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 26, 2011)

Banned cuz you did? o.o
I'm forcing myself to stay awake. (wtf it's 8:23p.m.)


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 26, 2011)

Banned due to differing time zone


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 26, 2011)

I'm sending a ban halfway across the world to YOU.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 26, 2011)

Banned cuz that is creepy...


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 26, 2011)

Banned cuz...you're doing the same.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 26, 2011)

Banned for LIEZ!!! 

Imma go play tales of xillia nao >_>;


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 26, 2011)

m'kay. Ban you later!


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 26, 2011)

Banned cuz I'm backish for a little while ish...


----------



## Paarish (Sep 26, 2011)

banned for not playing Xillia! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





PS: How is it?


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 26, 2011)

Banned cuz i am playing it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Just needed a bit of a break >_>;
So far its kinda awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It feels like a faster version of vesperia in a lot of ways...


----------



## Paarish (Sep 26, 2011)

banned cos i think you've played enough. you should  send it to me now


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 26, 2011)

Banned cuz  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Beat the first real boss >_>; its a frikken cheap uncomboable bastard...
Though first battle i had to use life bottles... and im playing on hard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BTW: the link system feels kinda like a combination of symphonia's unison crossed with vesperia's fatal strikes... crossed with vesperia's burst artes...
It took me a total of 5 minutes to understand how it works 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so its kinda simple...


----------



## Paarish (Sep 26, 2011)

banned cos


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 26, 2011)

Banned cuz I'm playing milla's side first in case you're wondering


----------



## Paarish (Sep 26, 2011)

banned for playing her side first, when Jude is the sexy one


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 26, 2011)

Banned cuz I tend to leave things I think I will enjoy most, last 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Beyond that, there were two reasons i chose her first
1: Im used to playing sword using characters
2: Judes awesome ability that makes him warp behind the enemy looks like it will make Millia feel slow in comparison... sort of like playing graces and then vesperia, the latter feels clunky and slow in comparison... but awesome when you play it without the other's influence...


----------



## Paarish (Sep 26, 2011)

banned cos that makes sense.
And I didn't know Jude had that ability 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



All I know is his hi-ougi is:



Spoiler



Satsugeki Bukouken


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 26, 2011)

Banned cuz I dont usually make sense anyway 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




;

And i meant this ability thing >_>


Spoiler: First 1/2 hour of gameplay spoiler



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7eOrU0tphqk&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## Paarish (Sep 26, 2011)

banned for tempting me

MUST
NOT
OPEN
SPOILER!


----------



## Narayan (Sep 26, 2011)

banned coz what is this xili stuff? it's hot in my mouth...i need water.


----------



## Paarish (Sep 26, 2011)

banned for not knowing
*bitch-slaps Narayan*


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 26, 2011)

Banned cuz 8 hours in and i kinda feel like starting a Jude playthrough 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Must... have... patience... till NG+


----------



## alex_0706 (Sep 26, 2011)

you are banned because i see to many penquins in your signature


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 26, 2011)

Banned cuz you can never have enough prinnies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And now i need sleep after playing xillia for 12 hours


----------



## Paarish (Sep 26, 2011)

banned cos lucky son of a...


----------



## pistone (Sep 26, 2011)

Paarish said:
			
		

> banned cos lucky son of a...


banned coz ^ this 



Spoiler


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 26, 2011)

Banned cuz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 27, 2011)

Banned cuz i forgot to do something yesterday >_>;


----------



## Narayan (Sep 27, 2011)

banned coz too much xillia.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 27, 2011)

Banned cuz not enough


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 27, 2011)

Banned cuz more than enough?


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 27, 2011)

Banned cuz i still have not got all the party members yet >_


----------



## Paarish (Sep 27, 2011)

banned cos i have one question:

does someone have indignation? (don't tell me who)


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 27, 2011)

Banned cuz... I dont know yet
*goes on aselia*
*quick searches "indig"
*no results on any characters*

I deduct that Namco will release a directors cut and give milla indignation...


----------



## Paarish (Sep 27, 2011)

banned cos why Milla. Wouldn't that old guy get it? The one with Absolute Core and Diffusional Drive. (I forget his name)


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 27, 2011)

Banned cuz... no reason >_>; its just as likely...


----------



## Paarish (Sep 27, 2011)

banned cos omigosh spoilers!


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 27, 2011)

Banned cuz... >__>;
*enemy dies* 
FUUUUUUUU-


----------



## Paarish (Sep 27, 2011)

banned cos your avatar is creepy


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 27, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## Paarish (Sep 27, 2011)

banned cos i love fluttershy in episode 9

"i don't want to talk about it"

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=axbU7kzWMqQ[/youtube]


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 27, 2011)

Banned cuz i wonder if people's favorite pony is as a result of identifying with them due to simular traits...


----------



## Paarish (Sep 27, 2011)

banned cos that's an interesting hypothesis.
what would you say your favourite is?


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 27, 2011)

Banned cuz pinkie pie


----------



## Paarish (Sep 27, 2011)

banned cos pinkie pie is annoying and loud



Spoiler



I love her


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 27, 2011)

Banned cuz, on an unrelated note: I don't like parties...

Edit: 



Spoiler: also unrelated


----------



## Paarish (Sep 27, 2011)

banned cos looks like we have disproven our hypothesis. Good work!


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 27, 2011)

Banned cuz you are wrong 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 my hypothesis was never that we're exactly like the characters

"Banned cuz i wonder if people's favorite pony is as a result of identifying with them due to simular traits..."

Just that they have simular traits...

And i relate to pinkie mostly due to episode 25 >_>;
e... except without the happy ending >_


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 27, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> Banned cuz you are wrong
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 28, 2011)

Spoiler: Banned cuz...


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 28, 2011)

Spoiler: Banned cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 28, 2011)

Banned cuz >_


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 28, 2011)

Banned for Celestia's reaction.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 28, 2011)

Banned cuz those things ate a my picka nick basket


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 28, 2011)

Banned cuz THEY SHALL PAY. IMMA SEND THEM TO THE MOOOOOOOON!!!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 28, 2011)

Banned cuz i left them in the everfree forest >_>;


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 28, 2011)

Banned cuz I shall continue to hunt them down. Screw the dragons and manticores!


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 28, 2011)

Banned cuz I finally got all the party members in xillia


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Congratulatory ban!


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 28, 2011)

Banned cuz i still have along way to go before i beat it


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 28, 2011)

Wishing-you-the-best-ban!


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 28, 2011)

Banned cuz the bosses are annoying to fight >_> capable of easily killing you, and being near impossible to stun >_


----------



## ars25 (Sep 28, 2011)

hhii


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 28, 2011)

Banned for not banning


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 28, 2011)

Hydreigon said:
			
		

> As vulpes would put it...
> BANBANBAN!!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 28, 2011)

*Ban*edictful *Ban*evelonce!!!


----------



## koimayeul (Sep 28, 2011)

Banned for no monocle!


----------



## Narayan (Sep 28, 2011)

banned coz i agree!
FI must have monocle!


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Sep 28, 2011)

Banned for agreeing with someone


----------



## Narayan (Sep 28, 2011)




----------



## wasim (Sep 28, 2011)

banned for not banning !


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 28, 2011)

Spoiler



[title:Banned cuz i quite agree 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




]i DO need a monocle


----------



## Paarish (Sep 28, 2011)

banned cos that would ruin the creepiness


----------



## Narayan (Sep 28, 2011)

banned coz can't a monocle be creepy?


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 28, 2011)

Banned cuz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 unless you made a creepy monocle...

>___>;

Edit: and yea, Im playing on hard mode >_> so i guess i shouldn't complain...


----------



## Narayan (Sep 28, 2011)

banned coz there will always be a way, just try and try, or grind.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 28, 2011)

Banned cuz...

NVM beat it with item abuse...


----------



## Narayan (Sep 28, 2011)

banned coz as long as it's not a cheat.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 28, 2011)

Banned cuz cheating would be no fun >_>; especially since i can lower the difficulty at any point...


----------



## Paarish (Sep 28, 2011)

banned cos Tales games are too easy on normal anyway


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 28, 2011)

Banned cuz xillia has a difficulty harder than "normal" and easier than "hard" >_>; 
i forget what its called >_


----------



## Paarish (Sep 28, 2011)

banned cos is it called "Second"?
cos they had that in Destiny 2 me thinks. And several others.


----------



## Narayan (Sep 28, 2011)

banned coz, speaking of games...110 hours and still no finished with p3p....
but only 1 and a half months left.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 28, 2011)

Paarish said:
			
		

> banned cos is it called "Second"?
> cos they had that in Destiny 2 me thinks. And several others.
> Banned cuz
> 
> ...


Banned cuz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 p3p... 
I never played the male route though


----------



## Paarish (Sep 28, 2011)

banned cos P3P is boring...

EDIT: Bleh! Ninja'd! Curse you slow internet!

@F/I: Is it written in katakana?


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 28, 2011)

Banned cuz 


Spoiler



[title:Have the image 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




]


----------



## Paarish (Sep 28, 2011)

banned cos the options are:

Easy
Normal 
*Second*
Hard


----------



## Narayan (Sep 28, 2011)

@paarish p3p isn't boring...

but i just wish there were "special' scenes after you maxed a social link. they just stop with "spent a special time alone with..."


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 28, 2011)

Paarish said:
			
		

> banned cos the options are:
> 
> Easy
> Normal
> ...


Banned cuz the only ones I know by sight are "normal" and "hard" >_>;

tee hee hee >_


----------



## Paarish (Sep 28, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> @paarish p3p isn't boring...
> 
> but i just wish there were "special' scenes after you maxed a social link. they just stop with "spent a special time alone with..."
> banned cos you're disgusting!
> ...


----------



## Narayan (Sep 28, 2011)

banned coz why would there be a second option?

@paarish well the way they left me hanging made me think that way...

also YAY Shinryaku!? Ika Musume episode 1 is out.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 28, 2011)

Banned cuz i dont think there is any real reason for calling it second >_> apart from giving another difficulty a different name without having to resort to thinking...


----------



## alex_0706 (Sep 28, 2011)

banned because you are an aurtralian man that cant play on a diggerido


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 28, 2011)

Banned cuz >_>; wut?


----------



## Narayan (Sep 28, 2011)

banned coz he said you're awesome.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 28, 2011)

Banned cuz >_>; wut?

Also: got Jude's hi-ougi >_>;


----------



## Paarish (Sep 28, 2011)

banned cos please tell me that it's as epic as Stahn's unlike another Tales hero *glares at Cless from NDX*


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 28, 2011)

*looks up NDX cless artes*
; WHAT DID THEY DO TO YOUR SATSUGEKI
It used to be epic >_


----------



## Paarish (Sep 28, 2011)

banned cos  o rya rya rya rya rya!!!!!

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fPIxAH9dzeY[/youtube]

EDIT: Actually i changed my mind. Regal has the worst satsugeki bukouken.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 28, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## Paarish (Sep 28, 2011)

banned cos that's a silly reason to ban someone


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 28, 2011)

ed for taking consideration of the contents pertained within one's ban


----------



## Paarish (Sep 28, 2011)

ed for 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ing again!


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 28, 2011)

ed for 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ing back


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Sep 28, 2011)

INDIGNAYSHUN-ED


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 28, 2011)

ACIDSEMENGULP-ED


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 29, 2011)

EDGYRHINO-ED


----------



## Narayan (Sep 29, 2011)

watching mlp...oh wait...it's not the temptter thread...uhmm..BAN!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 29, 2011)

Banned for being awesome


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 29, 2011)

Banned for the exact same reason.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 29, 2011)

Banned for pink celestia


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 29, 2011)

Banned cuz pinkie celestia.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 29, 2011)

Banned cuz... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 how did i not notice that?!


----------



## Narayan (Sep 29, 2011)

banned coz i still didn't get that...i'm currently watching ep 3


----------



## Paarish (Sep 29, 2011)

banned cos you're an evil enchantress


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 29, 2011)

Banned cuz you do evil dances


----------



## Paarish (Sep 29, 2011)

banned cos if you look deep in her eyes


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 29, 2011)

Banned cuz she'll put you in trances


----------



## Paarish (Sep 29, 2011)

banned cos then what will she do?


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 29, 2011)

Banned cuz she'll mix up an evil brew


----------



## Paarish (Sep 29, 2011)

banned cos then she'll gobble you up


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 29, 2011)

Banned in a big tasty stew


----------



## Paarish (Sep 29, 2011)

banned cos soooo.... WATCH OUT!!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 29, 2011)

Banned cuz its a work in progress 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Grr... to play Ico/shadow of the collosus (which i got today) or xillia >_< fuuuuuuuuuuuu--


----------



## Paarish (Sep 29, 2011)

banned cos Xillia!!!!!

(i want ico/shadow as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 29, 2011)

Banned cuz I'm getting dark souls in a week too >_>; 
Too many games, too little time...

And i guess i will continue xillia


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 30, 2011)

Banned after 17 hours.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 30, 2011)

banned after 7 minutes


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 30, 2011)

Banned after 5 minutes.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 30, 2011)

Banned after ban


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 30, 2011)

Banned after ban after ban.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 30, 2011)

BANBANBAN!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 30, 2011)

So much for banning ponies from the EoF...


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 30, 2011)

Banned cuz p1ngy is asleep, post ponies!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 30, 2011)

Banned cuz POST ALL THE PONIES!!!


Spoiler



I could do it, but i cbf


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 30, 2011)

Pony ban


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 30, 2011)

Brony ban


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 30, 2011)

My little brony ban


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 30, 2011)

My little pony ban.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 30, 2011)

Banned cuz the grand galloping gala is the best place for me


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 30, 2011)

Banned for the sake of banning.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 30, 2011)

Banned for pinkie


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 30, 2011)

Banned for pinkie celestia.


----------



## s4mid4re (Sep 30, 2011)

banned for the fucking pony's sake


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 30, 2011)

Banned for ponies... ponies everywhere...


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 30, 2011)

Banned for :yayponies:


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 30, 2011)

ban unrelated to ponies.


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 30, 2011)

Ban related to nothing.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 30, 2011)

Irrelevant ban


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 30, 2011)

Relevant ban.


----------



## Narayan (Sep 30, 2011)

from out-of-nowhere ban


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 30, 2011)

All-the-way-to-the-right ban.


----------



## Narayan (Sep 30, 2011)

i saw that in an instant ban.


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## Narayan (Sep 30, 2011)

you're not a ninja. i still saw that


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 30, 2011)

Of course I'm not....


----------



## Narayan (Sep 30, 2011)

asdsdaseqaweq231241234123123 awdadasdqweqban215sdaweqq2;331


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 30, 2011)

BANBANBAN!!!


----------



## Narayan (Sep 30, 2011)

a pony vs a girl...it's obvious the pony would win 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 this is unfair.


----------



## Paarish (Sep 30, 2011)

not enough BANNING going on in here!


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 30, 2011)

I doth concur, fellow chap of good stature.

I say, ban all, post haste


----------



## koimayeul (Sep 30, 2011)

Banned for still no monocle!


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 30, 2011)

Banned cuz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












Is the monocle i added not obvious enough?


----------



## koimayeul (Sep 30, 2011)

banned cuz it shines but meh


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 30, 2011)

Banned cuz giving it an outline would make it too obvious


----------



## koimayeul (Sep 30, 2011)

Banned cuz monocle is monocle, it should be glorified!


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 30, 2011)

Banned for truth


----------



## koimayeul (Sep 30, 2011)

banned for not making it obvious, obviously


----------



## Narayan (Sep 30, 2011)

banned for the monocle's fine.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 30, 2011)

Banned cuz you just gave me an idea 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Edit: also, got ninja'd


----------



## koimayeul (Sep 30, 2011)

Banned cuz female ninja teh best


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 30, 2011)

Banned cuz my ninja skills are terrible... >_>; I'm one level above idiot in bright orange costume...


----------



## Narayan (Sep 30, 2011)

banned coz that guy in orange costume only got his level because he cheated.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 30, 2011)

Banned cuz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... well that actually makes sense


----------



## Narayan (Sep 30, 2011)

banned coz you should be proud you di..you didn't, or did you?


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 30, 2011)

Banned cuz its true >_


----------



## Narayan (Sep 30, 2011)

banned coz you didn't have to kill them...immediately.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 30, 2011)

Banned cuz I REALLY want to play "bright orange ninja guy 12"


----------



## Narayan (Sep 30, 2011)

banned coz this game's better.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 30, 2011)

Banned cuz everything is better than "bright orange ninja guy 12"...

But at least it is slightly better in the "bright orange costume edition ninja guy 12"


----------



## koimayeul (Sep 30, 2011)

banned fir hatin on... naruto maybe? lemme join!


----------



## Narayan (Sep 30, 2011)

banned coz who the f*** is naruto?


----------



## koimayeul (Sep 30, 2011)

banned cuz some orange costumed ninja i guess


----------



## Narayan (Sep 30, 2011)

banned coz...


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 30, 2011)

Banned cuz... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Do I believe it?


----------



## machomuu (Sep 30, 2011)

Banned cuz NARUTO GTFO!


----------



## Narayan (Sep 30, 2011)

banned coz OMG i just saw saskay!!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 30, 2011)

Banned cuz... what a drag...


----------



## Paarish (Sep 30, 2011)

banned cos what the fuck is going on in here!?


----------



## Narayan (Sep 30, 2011)

banned coz i'm infatuated.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 30, 2011)

Banned cuz i am a pony


----------



## Narayan (Sep 30, 2011)

banned coz you make me smile


----------



## Paarish (Sep 30, 2011)

banned cos hi everyone!


----------



## Narayan (Sep 30, 2011)

banned coz who're you?

*Posts merged*

banned coz who're you?


----------



## Paarish (Sep 30, 2011)

banned cos


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 30, 2011)

Banned cuz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 finally beat that annoying boss in xillia...

>_


----------



## Paarish (Sep 30, 2011)

banned cos i think barbatos goes a bit overboard though.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 30, 2011)

Banned cuz when you spend 10 minutes draining a boss's hp to 10%, only for it to use 3 items, without waiting time, and being incapable of being stunned by almost anything to find it back at full health, continuing this for another hour to find in your horror that it has unlimited items, then shall you know why barbatos acts like he does...


----------



## Paarish (Sep 30, 2011)

banned cos now i understand.
NO ITEMS EVER!!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 30, 2011)

Banned cuz I secretly wanted barbatos to show up out of nowhere to help me >_>;


----------



## Paarish (Sep 30, 2011)

banned cos Barbatos is an ANTI-Hero...
ie he would kill you before he kills your enemy


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 30, 2011)

Banned for patty


----------



## Paarish (Sep 30, 2011)

banned cos i am really slow
im playing the team arena on ToV for the millionth time
and ive just realised the gentallmen have TotA masks :/


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 30, 2011)

Banned cuz the same happened to me >_>; kinda...

I only noticed when i finally got a HD TV


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Sep 30, 2011)

banned cuz i just spammed in the spam thread


----------



## Narayan (Sep 30, 2011)

banned coz you don't know how to spam properly, maybe.


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 30, 2011)

Banned cuz ponies...PONIES EVERYWHERE!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 1, 2011)

Ban all the thread


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 1, 2011)

PONY ALL THE THREADS!!
(and bans!)


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 1, 2011)

EDIT ALL THE BANS!!!
(and ponies)


----------



## koimayeul (Oct 1, 2011)

banned for what with the ponies!


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 1, 2011)

Banned cuz you better not 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 with the ponies


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 1, 2011)

Banned.

Editing this ban so I don't sound like machomuu.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 1, 2011)

Banned.

Edit: faking an edit to not look like machomuu


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 1, 2011)

Fake edit ban.

EDIT: Actual edit.
EDIT: My ban is invalid.
EDIT: Third edit cuz I want to.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 1, 2011)

Edit: I forgot to ban

Ban: I remembered to edit


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 1, 2011)

Banned edit.

Edited ban.

Edited edit.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 1, 2011)

Banned for editing

EDIT: banned for not editing


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 1, 2011)

Banned for edit.

Edit: not an actual edit.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 1, 2011)

Edit: lack of edit

Ban: lack of ban


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 1, 2011)

Edit: ban.
Ban: edit.

Edit: i am sausage head


----------



## machomuu (Oct 1, 2011)

Hydreigon said:
			
		

> Edit: i am sausage head


OMNIBAN


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 1, 2011)

1234th ban!


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 1, 2011)

multi- ban


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 1, 2011)

Edited ban!

This post has been edited by *Hydreigon:* Dec 21 2012, 09:12 AM


----------



## Paarish (Oct 1, 2011)

banned for editing from the future :/


----------



## Narayan (Oct 1, 2011)

banned for not editing.


----------



## Holified 2x (Oct 1, 2011)

banned because Banned game finally reached 3000 pages and i wasnt here ;(


----------



## Narayan (Oct 1, 2011)

banned coz we want 9000. it's still far.

edit: also NARUTO ISN"T THE FIFTH HOKAGE!!!
if that's what you're saying in your sig.


----------



## s4mid4re (Oct 1, 2011)

banned because his sig says "Naruto the ninetailed jinchuriki"

Also, haven't seen you 'round Holified 2x. 



Spoiler



It was so fun trolling you.


----------



## machomuu (Oct 1, 2011)

Banned for talking about a crap series.


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 1, 2011)

Banned for banning other people from other threads,but this one.


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 2, 2011)




----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 2, 2011)

Banned for using an image to ban


----------



## Narayan (Oct 2, 2011)

banned for commenting on an image.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 2, 2011)

Banned for not posting an image


----------



## Narayan (Oct 2, 2011)

banned because i did.


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 2, 2011)

banned for not banning like boss.
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XOJmLugyDK0[/youtube]


----------



## Narayan (Oct 2, 2011)

banned for the youtube vid.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 2, 2011)

Banned cuz i cant think of any reason to ban you


----------



## Narayan (Oct 2, 2011)

banned because you can say....


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 2, 2011)

POPPYCOCK!!! 

Banning one in such a manner is beneath the role of someone with as many posts dedicated to this thread as I!!!

Also; you're banned


----------



## Narayan (Oct 2, 2011)

banned coz i used to devote myself to banning...but something went wrong...


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 2, 2011)

Banned cuz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 yeah... >_>;; and you did it on multiple forums too


----------



## Narayan (Oct 2, 2011)

banned coz that was considered as a mistake.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 2, 2011)

Banned cuz it was tedious to ban in that one place other than this forum where i banned... yeah...


----------



## Narayan (Oct 2, 2011)

banned coz it's all okay now...i hate that place.


----------



## Paarish (Oct 2, 2011)

banned cos are you two referring to that PSP one? >_>


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 2, 2011)

Banned cuz... maybeh...


----------



## Paarish (Oct 2, 2011)

banned cos im gonna assume yes... 
that site sucks monkey-balls


----------



## Narayan (Oct 2, 2011)

banned coz don't hate it that much, you get isos there.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 2, 2011)

Banned because any site with free stuff is a good site 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Just not when regular posting is involved


----------



## Paarish (Oct 2, 2011)

banned cos i meant community-wise
its good for psp games though


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 2, 2011)

Banned cuz it has a community now?


----------



## Paarish (Oct 2, 2011)

banned cos i meant the people who use it...
im sorry... ive just gotten up


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 2, 2011)

Banned cuz :/


----------



## Narayan (Oct 2, 2011)

banned coz you have to be clear, or misunderstandings will happen. soon there will be fights, at first it'll be small, then it'll become fight among families, next it'll be clan wars/blood feud. then countries will wage war and so on.


----------



## Paarish (Oct 2, 2011)

banned cos i love you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (no homo)


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 2, 2011)

Banned cuz i would never start a fight with either of you two 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Spoiler



[title:Now lets start a fight between us 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







]just kidding... maybe...


----------



## Paarish (Oct 2, 2011)

banned cos i love you too


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 2, 2011)

ed cuz "homo" is censored on psn...

WHAT DO THEY HAVE AGAINST HOMO-SAPIENS?!


----------



## Paarish (Oct 2, 2011)

banned cos sony is species-ist


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 2, 2011)

Banned cuz
*equips Cless costume to Jude*
*equips Dhaos costume to Millia*
*end of battle*
Jude: Boku wa Dhaos wo taosu!
JUDE IS A TRAITOR!!!


----------



## Paarish (Oct 2, 2011)

banned cos not listening 
LALALALALALALALA!!!



Spoiler



Too late 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Funny though XD


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 2, 2011)

Banned cuz i did not spoiler anything >_>;

Apart from maybe the DLC costumes >_>;


----------



## Paarish (Oct 2, 2011)

banned cos i already knew about those so no you didn't spoil anything except for the fact that Jude copies Cless' pun


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 2, 2011)

Banned cuz he only does it when wearing the cless costume :3


----------



## Narayan (Oct 2, 2011)

Banned coz i 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you too. late reply though.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 2, 2011)

Banned for pink power ranger


----------



## Narayan (Oct 2, 2011)

banned coz reminiscin' my childhood.

go go power rangers!!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 2, 2011)

Banned cuz my childhood was replaced by hardcore hours of gaming 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




>_>;


----------



## Paarish (Oct 2, 2011)

banned cos power rangers used to be awesome. FF7's bombing mission is so nostalgic for me...


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 2, 2011)

Banned cuz I FF7 did nothing for me >_>;; and i personally thought it was way too easy... though it did have the most memorable and, in my opinion, the most hilarious moment of any game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Try to guess which one... I'll give you a hint, you will probably think i am some kind of monster for finding it hilarious...


----------



## Paarish (Oct 2, 2011)

banned cos resident evil?


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 2, 2011)

Banned for jill sandwich >_>;;

And the moment i found funny (and actually quite satisfying) was when Arieth


Spoiler



gets killed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Out of interest Paary, what was your first tales of game and, if its different, which game got you into the series?


----------



## Paarish (Oct 2, 2011)

banned cos i wasn't reading properly and i thought you meant guess which game you thought was hilarious... and yes you are quite evil for laughing at that part 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And the first Tales game i played was IIRC Tales of Innocence (original version) then i played Tales of Phantasia which is what got me into it...


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 2, 2011)

Phantasia~ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Banned cuz which version?


----------



## Paarish (Oct 2, 2011)

banned cos i first played the SNES version but i completed the PSX version first


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Oct 2, 2011)

Banned cause your in a skype convo with me and not talking hardly


----------



## Paarish (Oct 2, 2011)

banned cos omegaevolution posted a hi ougi exhibiton for Xillia...

MUST
NOT
WATCH!!!!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 2, 2011)

Banned cuz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyone wanna add me on skype 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




//// no i guess not >_>; 
Guess I'll just throw tomatoes at bad movies... then clean my TV...


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Oct 2, 2011)

Banned cuz, I CANT STOP!!!


----------



## Paarish (Oct 2, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> Banned cuz
> 
> 
> 
> ...


banned cos stop interrupting!


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Oct 2, 2011)

Banned cause you are listening to my fapping song


----------



## Narayan (Oct 2, 2011)

banned coz i have skype too! 
wait a moment, i'll try to log in...


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Oct 2, 2011)

Banned cause you havnt replied to my message so I cant add you into the talk we are having.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 2, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Oct 2, 2011)

Banned cause there is great evil inside of you!!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 2, 2011)

Banned cuz cupcakes too~!


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Oct 2, 2011)

banned cuz, fool you dont make sense


----------



## Narayan (Oct 2, 2011)

banned coz i can't properly download skype...
meh, paarish said you'd be talking anywayz...and i'm very shy.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 2, 2011)

Banned cuz neither do my monocles >_>;

Edit: nara-kun~ you silly ninja you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





And that sucks >_


----------



## Paarish (Oct 2, 2011)

Skyrix said:
			
		

> banned cuz, fool you dont make sense
> 
> 
> *Posts merged*
> ...


banned for double posting


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 2, 2011)

Banned for being ninja'd


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Oct 2, 2011)

Banned for ninja'ing me


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 2, 2011)

Banned cuz I'm awesome


----------



## Theiket (Oct 2, 2011)

Banned for ninja'ing everyone


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Oct 2, 2011)

Banned cause I got b4FrozenAndPaarish


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 2, 2011)

Banned cuz >_>; now what?


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Oct 2, 2011)

Banned cause you call him Narayan Nara-kun and Paarish calls him Nara-Senpai


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 2, 2011)

Banned cuz i just dont give a damn anymore >_


----------



## Paarish (Oct 2, 2011)

banned cos of course~


----------



## Narayan (Oct 2, 2011)

banned coz why am i a senpai? i'm actually younger.


----------



## Paarish (Oct 2, 2011)

banned cos you're older then me so sempai


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 2, 2011)

Banned cuz >_>; nara-kun, arent you older than me too~?


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Oct 2, 2011)

Banned cause Im younger than all of you yet Im Skyrix-Sama to you bitch


----------



## Narayan (Oct 2, 2011)

banned coz i'm 12.

and i'm a pink ranger. i still need training to be a pink ninja ranger though


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 2, 2011)

Banned cuz i know you''re real age 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler



12


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Oct 2, 2011)

Banned cause you all know Im awsome


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 2, 2011)

Banned for not using items


----------



## Paarish (Oct 2, 2011)

banned cos that's a good thing


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 2, 2011)

Banned cuz barbatos wants you to use items


----------



## Narayan (Oct 2, 2011)

banned coz just throw the items at him.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 2, 2011)

Banned cuz thats always entertaining


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Oct 2, 2011)

Banned cause your a narwhal


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 2, 2011)

Banned cuz that's a pony.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 2, 2011)

Banned cuz i think we're multiplying


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 2, 2011)

Banned cuz I think so too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(or maybe growing exponentially 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 2, 2011)

Banned cuz >_>; i think i need sleep...


----------



## Paarish (Oct 2, 2011)

banned cos good idea


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Oct 2, 2011)

Banned cuz your not in the call anymore


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 2, 2011)

Banned cuz i regret still being in the call


----------



## Paarish (Oct 2, 2011)

Skyrix said:
			
		

> Banned cuz your not in the call anymore
> banned cos no im not cos my mics sucked and im being an attention whore
> 
> QUOTE(FrozenIndignation @ Oct 2 2011, 06:46 PM) Banned cuz i regret still being in the call


banned cos if you did you would've left


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 2, 2011)

Banned cuz I did >_> then they made me join again...


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 2, 2011)

Spoiler: Banned liek a baus.



[youtube]Ie9jLGhrCJ0[/youtube]


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Oct 2, 2011)

Banned cause your not in our skype convo


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 2, 2011)

Banned cuz...I don't use skype... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(Should I? I mean, my voice is annoying as hell...)


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Oct 2, 2011)

Banned cause your about to get it to join our call


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 2, 2011)

Banned cuz...I would, but I have LOTS of work to do today. >.<

And also, it looks like I already have skype... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Never noticed until now.



Spoiler



On a side note, I unintentionally spelled BAN with the first letter of each line in this post!


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 2, 2011)

Banned cuz i have an annoying voice too~ >_


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 2, 2011)

Banned cuz I stall a lot.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 2, 2011)

Banned cuz i stutter.


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 2, 2011)

Banned cuz me too.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 2, 2011)

Banned cuz i spent ~8 hours in a chat with skyrix >_


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 2, 2011)

Banned cuz how did it go?
(I thought you went to sleep.)


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 2, 2011)

Banned cuz >_> i didn't >_


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 2, 2011)

Banned cuz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But...didn't you say that you were going to?

Ah, nvm.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 2, 2011)

Banned cuz i sayz a luut o tings


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 2, 2011)

banend cuz i dnt gvie a fukc aboot speel ceck.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 2, 2011)

Banned because I have terrible spelling. However, I am simply much too cool to use spell check.


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 2, 2011)

Banned cuz spell check sucks. One time, I submitted an essay to my teacher without checking it over. When I did, I noticed it changed "fountain" into "foursome." 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, what the hell happened to Zorua!? Did his account get deleted?


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 3, 2011)

Banned cuz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol... "foursome", gotta love spell check 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




As for Zorua... no idea


----------



## Narayan (Oct 3, 2011)

banned coz did something happened to zorua?


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 3, 2011)

Banned cuz i dunno


----------



## Paarish (Oct 3, 2011)

banned cos no one knows!


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 3, 2011)

Banned cuz... is it time to panic?!


----------



## Paarish (Oct 3, 2011)

banned cos not just yet... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and I hope you slept


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 3, 2011)

Banned cuz ;; sleep?!


----------



## Narayan (Oct 3, 2011)

banned coz, you know, when you plug your power cord to the wall outlet and turn yourself off.

wait...isn't that how you sleep. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





also...zorua


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 3, 2011)

Banned cuz this concept of "sleep" confuses and infuriates me!!!

ZZOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOORRRRRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Oct 3, 2011)

banned cuz you are a pony


----------



## Narayan (Oct 3, 2011)

banned coz meybe, you're a weaboo.


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Oct 3, 2011)

Banned cause you found out that I am a weaboo


----------



## Narayan (Oct 3, 2011)

banned coz you must bel cleansed!!


----------



## Paarish (Oct 3, 2011)

banned cos you need to fix your skype!


----------



## Narayan (Oct 3, 2011)

banned coz no. i need to fix my net.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 3, 2011)

Banned cuz i might just vanish for a few days... maybe...


----------



## Paarish (Oct 3, 2011)

banned cos i hope you'll be sleeping in those few days... (to catchup on the all that you missed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Narayan (Oct 3, 2011)

banned coz sleep is important. it's where you can only do things you can't in the real world.
incest.


----------



## Paarish (Oct 3, 2011)

banned cos ok... >_> haha

ANYWAY...
NO MORE HEN-TIE FOR YOU!


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Oct 3, 2011)

Banned cause we all love hen tie


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 3, 2011)

Banned for hentai...


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 3, 2011)

Banned for hen-tie.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 3, 2011)

Banned for... **insert bad pun here*inserted bad joke here*


----------



## machomuu (Oct 3, 2011)

Banned.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 3, 2011)

Banned for spamming like a boss sausagehead...


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 3, 2011)

Spoiler: Banned...



[youtube]Ie9jLGhrCJ0[/youtube]


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 3, 2011)

Spoiler



[title:Banned for leaking ponies into the banned thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




]


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 3, 2011)

Banned cuz I did it LIKE A BAWWS.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 4, 2011)

Banned cuz Immah firah mah layzah!!!


----------



## DarkStriker (Oct 4, 2011)

Banned cuz i like to ride on ponies!


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 4, 2011)

Tiny Ban


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 4, 2011)

GIANT BAN. ;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 4, 2011)

unoticed Ban?


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 4, 2011)

I see it ban.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 4, 2011)

ninja info cards


unoticed Ban?



Edit: meh >_> forgot to add it...


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 4, 2011)

Banned for fake edit.

This post has been edited by *Hydreigon:* Dec 25 2099, 4:19PM


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 4, 2011)

Banned cuz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but did i ban anyone?


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 4, 2011)

Banned cuz maybe you did.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 4, 2011)

But did i really? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 BANNED FOR VIEWING THIS


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 4, 2011)

I believe you did...


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 4, 2011)

Banned for not banning


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 4, 2011)

Who said I didn&#39t?


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 4, 2011)

Banned cuz >_>;


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 4, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 4, 2011)

Banned cuz the very fabric of the universe depends on this post to never be viewed in its original, unedited, form.

This post has been edited by *The Doctor:* Mar 14 1592, 6:53AM


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 4, 2011)

Banned cuz I liek turtles.

This post has been edited by *Vulpes Abnocto:* Oct 3 2011, 7:35PM


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 4, 2011)

Banned for having your post edited by a moderator 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This post has been edited by *Costello:* Oct 4 2011, 11:42AM


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 4, 2011)

Banned cuz dammit vulpes!!
Also, p1ng better not edit this post.
P1NGPONG IZ TEH BEST MOD EVAR. PONIES SUCK. ;O;

This post has been edited by *p1ngpong:* Oct 3 2011, 8:01PM


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 4, 2011)

Banned for not noticing me; oh shi-.


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 4, 2011)

Banned cuz *head explodes*


----------



## machomuu (Oct 4, 2011)

Banned for getting blood on my nice shirt.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 4, 2011)

Banned for getting shoes on my nice blood


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 4, 2011)

Banned for getting ponies in my PMs. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(Now one entire page is filled with ponies, ponies, and more ponies!


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 4, 2011)

Banned cuz you can never have enough ponies


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 4, 2011)

Banned cuz so damn true.
(Try telling that to p1ngy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 4, 2011)

Banned cuz i dont wanna increase my warn


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 4, 2011)

Banned cuz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



A guest viewed my profile?


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 4, 2011)

Banned cuz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*right clicks guest's picture*
*open in new tab*
*gets sent to your profile*


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 4, 2011)

Banned cuz...it was Zorua... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Also, wtf. Look at the blogs.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 4, 2011)

Banned cuz huh?


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 4, 2011)

Banned cuz too late. There was a spammer who made 4 threads. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Also, can't send PMs or view a profile for some reason.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 4, 2011)

Banned cuz was it in a different language with english links?

Also 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 o_o wut?


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 4, 2011)

Banned cuz yeah, it was.
I can't send a PM without firefox crashing on me.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 4, 2011)

Banned cuz...
DAMN YOU FIREFOX!!!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 4, 2011)

Banned cuz I tried FF, Nightly, Chrome, Opera, and IE8(lol)...
nvm it works now.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 4, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 4, 2011)

Banned cuz I wish it was easier to upload pics to photobucket...
Every time, I have to save the pic and upload them myself. fdsfgs. FDSFGS. ;O;

No staff members?
Aww, fuck yeah! PARTY!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 4, 2011)

Banned cuz i was late to the party 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 >_>; needed to buy food...


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 4, 2011)

Banned cuz oh.

Editing this ban so I don't sound like machomuu (again).


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 4, 2011)

Banned cuz i can and will


----------



## Paarish (Oct 4, 2011)

banned cos you need to sleep


----------



## Narayan (Oct 4, 2011)

banned coz sleep is a luxury.


----------



## machomuu (Oct 4, 2011)

Banned cuz sleep?  I don't know the meaning of the word.


----------



## 1234turtles (Oct 4, 2011)

banned cuz you do not know   what sleep means


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 4, 2011)

Banned cuz sleep? What the fuck is sleep?


----------



## 1234turtles (Oct 4, 2011)

1234turtles said:
			
		

> banned cuz you do not know   what sleep means


----------



## Paarish (Oct 4, 2011)

banned cos it appears a lot of people should concentrate on their vocabulary.


----------



## Narayan (Oct 5, 2011)

banned coz my vocab's perfect. filipino vocab.


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 5, 2011)

Banned...umm...if that's okay with you... *squeak*


----------



## Narayan (Oct 5, 2011)

banned coz, uhmm.. did i scare you??


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 5, 2011)

Banned! *squee!*


----------



## Narayan (Oct 5, 2011)

come here little thing, i won't hurt you...
*pulls out banhammer and hits Hydreigon*


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 5, 2011)

How dare you!?
*HOW DAAAAAAARE YOU!!!*
Banned!!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 5, 2011)

Banned cuz the rainbow one kicked me ;O;


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 5, 2011)

*nods*

...Banned. ;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 5, 2011)

Dennab.


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 5, 2011)

Banded. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edited ban.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 6, 2011)

Banned for


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 6, 2011)

Banned for


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 6, 2011)

ed for


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 6, 2011)

ed for


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 6, 2011)

ed


----------



## machomuu (Oct 6, 2011)

Banned.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 6, 2011)

Kebanned.


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 6, 2011)

Banana.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 6, 2011)

Bankai


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 6, 2011)

Rubber band.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 6, 2011)

Bantastic


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 6, 2011)

aBANdon ship!


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 6, 2011)

BANd togather, we shall BrANd our insignia upon its BrAiN


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 6, 2011)

Chain letter ban.
.....................................................................aaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaauuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaeeeeeee
eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeoooooooooooooooooo
ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooouuuuuuuuuu
uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuiiiiiiiiiii
iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaauuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
uuuuuuuuuuooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 6, 2011)

Chain BANanaza


----------



## Narayan (Oct 6, 2011)

crash bannedicoot.


----------



## alex_0706 (Oct 6, 2011)

banned because you didnt spamm this topic


----------



## Narayan (Oct 6, 2011)

banned coz you think i didn't.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 6, 2011)

Banned cuz... spam this topic? really?!


----------



## Narayan (Oct 6, 2011)

banned coz i think it was before you started banning.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 6, 2011)

Banned cuz :/ well that would make sense...


----------



## Narayan (Oct 6, 2011)

banned coz i'm glad i'm still on the top ten in this topic... gotta post more.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 6, 2011)

Banned cuz im in the top 3


----------



## Narayan (Oct 6, 2011)

banned coz i'm gonna ask for your 4 month suspension, so that i can catch up.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 6, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## Narayan (Oct 6, 2011)

banned coz now to find a reason...


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 6, 2011)

Banned cuz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




; now now, nara-kun, you would never do something like that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




;

r... right?!


----------



## Narayan (Oct 6, 2011)

banned coz.... who knows.


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 6, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## Narayan (Oct 6, 2011)

banned coz what?


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 6, 2011)

Hydreigon said:
			
		

> Banned cuz


You suspect nothing.


----------



## Narayan (Oct 6, 2011)

banned coz i suspect everything.


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 6, 2011)

Banned cuz I suspect nothig.


----------



## Narayan (Oct 6, 2011)

banned coz you should, this world is full of lies.


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 6, 2011)

Banned cuz this world is a lie.
this world=the cake


----------



## Narayan (Oct 6, 2011)

banned coz, no. the world exists, but most of it is a lie, whereas the cake is nothing else, but a lie.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 6, 2011)

Banned cuz the world is a lie!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 6, 2011)

Banned cuz SO IS THE CAEK. ;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 6, 2011)

Banned cuz the lie is a cake ;O;


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 6, 2011)

Banned cuz ;O;

EDIT: ;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 7, 2011)

Banned cuz i-

Edit:


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 7, 2011)

Banned cuz t--
This post has been partially removed by a moderator.

_Reason: i cbf removing the rest of it. ;O;_


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 7, 2011)

Banned c
This post has been partially removed by a moderator.

_Reason: STOP IMPERSONATING MODS!!!. ;O;_


----------



## Narayan (Oct 7, 2011)

banned coz now you're active when i'm about to sleep!

_;O;_


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 7, 2011)

Banned cuz ;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 7, 2011)

Banned cuz i need sleep ;O;


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 7, 2011)

Banned cuz I need to write yet another essay. FML ;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 7, 2011)

Banned cuz :3 good luck~!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 7, 2011)

Banned cuz guess what? I'm already done. Started on it a couple hours ago. o.O;
That...was fast. ;O;


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 7, 2011)

Banned for being too cute for your own good.


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 7, 2011)

Banned...um...if that's okay with you... *squeak*


----------



## Narayan (Oct 7, 2011)

banned coz, you're pinky pie celestia not fluttershy.


----------



## Paarish (Oct 7, 2011)

banned cos fluttershy...


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 7, 2011)

You're banned... umm... that is... if you want... *squee*


----------



## Narayan (Oct 7, 2011)

banned coz you're also no fluttershy.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 7, 2011)

Banned cuz... oh, umm... im sorry...


----------



## Narayan (Oct 7, 2011)

banned coz ...i ran out of reasons....


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 7, 2011)

banned cuz


----------



## Narayan (Oct 7, 2011)

banned coz...i know because of too much good anime.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 7, 2011)

Banned cuz i have not watched anime in quite a while >_


----------



## Narayan (Oct 7, 2011)

banned coz yay anime!


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 7, 2011)

Banned cuz yay persona 4


----------



## Narayan (Oct 7, 2011)

banned coz i have that too..along with several others...what am i gonna do when my external hard disk fills up??


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 7, 2011)

Banned cuz... ummm... get another external harddrive?


----------



## Narayan (Oct 7, 2011)

banned coz...i've got no money 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i hope it doesn't fill up by the end of this year.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 7, 2011)

Banned cuz :/

Also persona 4 anime is... different from the game >_>; slightly...


----------



## Narayan (Oct 7, 2011)

banned coz, it's okay, i didn't play p4.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 7, 2011)

Banned cuz you make me wanna play p3p again


----------



## Narayan (Oct 7, 2011)

banned coz how?


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 7, 2011)

Banned cuz its an addictive game, and you have mentioned playing it before, so among other things my mind now associates you with persona 3... and in by doing so, i am exaggerating its significance for the purpose of exploiting an urge to replay it...

>_>; more or less... sorry for being weird >_


----------



## Narayan (Oct 7, 2011)

banned coz yeah it is an addictive game, but lately, i don't know why i don't wanna play it, may too much rpg.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 7, 2011)

Banned cuz i never played the male MC though~ >_>;; and even though i want to complete his side for slight story difference i cant stand playing as males >_


----------



## Narayan (Oct 7, 2011)

banned, it's okay, we have our own preferences.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 7, 2011)

Banned cuz yeah >_>;


----------



## Narayan (Oct 7, 2011)

banned coz what are you doing now? still on dark souls?


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 7, 2011)

Banned cuz yeah >_>;


----------



## Narayan (Oct 7, 2011)

banned coz, ika-chan!!! you're so kawaii!!


----------



## Paarish (Oct 7, 2011)

banned cos what?


----------



## Narayan (Oct 7, 2011)

banned coz ika-chan!!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 7, 2011)

Banned cuz :/ tentacle hair...

Also: undead parish? :/ oh dark souls, you give me the wittyest ideas...


----------



## Narayan (Oct 7, 2011)

banned coz....what is it?


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 7, 2011)

Banned cuz "undead parish" is a place in dark souls 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





undead paarish


----------



## Narayan (Oct 7, 2011)

oh...teehee. banned. 
also, ika-chan is so cute!!! now onto a different anime...hmm..let's see...p4.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 7, 2011)

Banned cuz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 now to listen to persona 4's ED on an infinite repeat


----------



## Narayan (Oct 7, 2011)

banned coz velvet room... yes! i'm feelin' it.

edit: is the art supposed to be like a bit old, or did i just download a bat copy? i took the commie subs.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 7, 2011)

Banned cuz... i guess


----------



## Narayan (Oct 7, 2011)

wow, i'm at the classroom part. I"M LOVING IT!!!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 7, 2011)

Banned cuz i kinda wanna play persona 4 again >_>;


----------



## Narayan (Oct 7, 2011)

banned coz later i'm gonna watch fate zero...


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 7, 2011)

Banned cuz i need to stop sucking in dark souls >_>;


----------



## Paarish (Oct 7, 2011)

banned cos what have they done to my name!?


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 7, 2011)

ed cuz


----------



## Narayan (Oct 7, 2011)

banned coz nothing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and frozen, well...idk how to play that so i can just say good luck!

edit: oh FI, you ninja'd me.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 7, 2011)

Banned cuz i love being a ninja


----------



## Narayan (Oct 7, 2011)

banned coz yeah you're right ed is awesome.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 7, 2011)

Banned cuz im still listening to it on repeat


----------



## Narayan (Oct 7, 2011)

seriously? well if it was ika-chan singing i would too.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 7, 2011)

Banned cuz I tend to listen to mediocre music on constant repeat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




;


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Oct 7, 2011)

Banned cause,

You have a skunk in your signature


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 7, 2011)

Banned for being lame


----------



## Narayan (Oct 7, 2011)

banned coz i think it's a skunny.


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Oct 7, 2011)

Banned cuz you aint on skype


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 7, 2011)

banned for talking to me on skype


----------



## Narayan (Oct 7, 2011)

banned coz you're on skype?


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Oct 7, 2011)

banned cause your not going online


----------



## Narayan (Oct 7, 2011)

banned coz i'm watching fate zero and i have other things to watch later too.


----------



## Paarish (Oct 7, 2011)

banned cos narayan... skype? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




oh wait i didn't realise chi-chan asked you already


----------



## Narayan (Oct 7, 2011)

banned coz... i don't think i like fate zero. hmm...


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 7, 2011)

Banned cuz *avoids fate zero*


----------



## Narayan (Oct 7, 2011)

banned coz i'm watching ao no exorcist final instead.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 7, 2011)

Banned cuz the last anime i watched apart from persona 4 (and not counting movies) was Full metal alchemist 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BROTHERHOOD 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















 ;O;


----------



## Narayan (Oct 7, 2011)

banned coz you don't need to watch a lot of animes if you don't like to.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 7, 2011)

Banned cuz i dont really like anime's so much as a i like good media 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




;


----------



## Paarish (Oct 7, 2011)

banned cos skype convo died because of me


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 7, 2011)

Banned cuz im still on skype :/


----------



## Paarish (Oct 7, 2011)

banned cos i thought everyone left... so i left


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 7, 2011)

Banned cuz i left the convo


----------



## Paarish (Oct 7, 2011)

banned cos i couldn't relate to what you guys were talking about and i didn't want to be a bother so i left >_


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 7, 2011)

Banned cuz i dont relate to the convo either :/


----------



## Paarish (Oct 7, 2011)

banned cos that's not i was hearing


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 7, 2011)

Banned cuz waffles :/


----------



## Paarish (Oct 7, 2011)

banned cos soo good... *drool*


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 7, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Oct 7, 2011)

banned cause I can


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 7, 2011)

Banned cuz i knew you were going to ban


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Oct 7, 2011)

Banned cause, YOU WILL NEVER BE CLEAN


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 7, 2011)

Banned cuz the termite king demands it


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 7, 2011)

Banned cuz I can and I will.


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned cuz i ninjad parry


----------



## Paarish (Oct 8, 2011)

banned in the new GBAtemp 

Curse you Chi-chan!


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for being first :/


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for the previous emoticons being broken


----------



## Paarish (Oct 8, 2011)

banned cos i no longer like you


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned cuz i want my PM's back!!! >_


----------



## Paarish (Oct 8, 2011)

banned cos so do i... so many memories gone...


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned cuz i lost hundreds of pony picz :/


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 8, 2011)

You are banned if you watch ANY girly show for your sick sexual pleasure and not about 'FRIENSHIP, COURAGE, HARMONY, AND LAUGHTER'!


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned cuz i watch it for friendship


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 8, 2011)

BANNED for not watching it for the other three 'COURAGE, HARMONY, and LAUGHTER'!


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned cuz i have enough laughter :/


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 8, 2011)

BANNED for not knowing who is Souja Ball!


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for Parry whisteling


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned coz I'm back and whoever comes here


----------



## machomuu (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned cuz WTF?  This showed up in the main forum portal.


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned coz yeah,every post made on the forum will be shown on the portal


----------



## machomuu (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned cuz I can't tell if that's a good thing or a bad thing...


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for not knowing the difference between good or evil things.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned cuz :/ im not sure how i feel about this appearing on front page


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for post counts


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for additional EoF post counts


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for having a has-been game mascot inside your sig.


----------



## Frog (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned as I havn't done so in 8 months.

Edit: ...and my grand return is also my 1000th ta eof post,


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned cuz i need to surpass trollydave :/


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned because the EoF increases your post-count.


----------



## Frog (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned because that's cheating.


----------



## machomuu (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned.


----------



## Nebz (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for one word post.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 8, 2011)

BANNED for your post is completely off-topic from this on-going discussion.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned because I care.


----------



## haflore (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for prinny justice!


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for great justice.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Oct 8, 2011)

MTWDELUXE2 said:


> HELLO I ACTUALLY AM BANNED, EVADING


inb4ban


----------



## machomuu (Oct 8, 2011)

MTWDELUXE2 said:


> HELLO I ACTUALLY AM BANNED, EVADING


Banned for being new to the EoF.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for having a bad reason to ban


----------



## machomuu (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for having a worse reason to ban.  Times infinity.


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned.


----------



## 4-leaf-clover (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for being banned. Bannned.


----------



## machomuu (Oct 8, 2011)

Hydreigon said:


> Banned.


Banned for using my trademarked "Banned.™" response.


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for copyright.


----------



## machomuu (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for plagiarism.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned.™


----------



## dewback (Oct 8, 2011)

your all out of order banned


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 8, 2011)

Drop-kick ban.


----------



## machomuu (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for not banning properly.


----------



## s4mid4re (Oct 8, 2011)

banned for banning properly


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for not banning properly.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for bananas


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 8, 2011)

Bananas for ban.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned cuz all my pm's are gone D:


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned cuz so are mine.


----------



## machomuu (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned cuz they'll be back.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for giving me false hope


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned cuz I know.

In the meantime...


----------



## machomuu (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned cuz 


> Old *private messages* are being converted to the new messenging system. Please wait as we convert them progressively.


----------



## Paarish (Oct 8, 2011)

banned cos i can't wait


----------



## JustChillin1414 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for not being patient.


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned because my patience is waning.


----------



## Paarish (Oct 8, 2011)

banned cos same :/


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned cuz all 120 messages F/I sent me are (temporarily) gone. ;O;


----------



## haflore (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned because all of the messages are temporarily gone!


----------



## ilman (Oct 8, 2011)

banned because you are flying!


----------



## haflore (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned because I am, in fact, bouncing!


----------



## s4mid4re (Oct 8, 2011)

EDIT: banned because.... because of prinnies!


----------



## Nobunaga (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned because you are looked at this


----------



## 4-leaf-clover (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for banning >:L


----------



## haflore (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for not coming up with a better reason!


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned cuz I can and I will.


----------



## s4mid4re (Oct 8, 2011)

banned because you actually can't and you won't


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for questioning my authority! ;O;


----------



## Narayan (Oct 9, 2011)

banned coz i lost my ava


----------



## s4mid4re (Oct 9, 2011)

banned for imposing personal matters onto others


----------



## haflore (Oct 9, 2011)

Banned for exposing personal matters to yourself!


----------



## rockstar99 (Oct 9, 2011)

banned cuz i cant change my avatar


----------



## haflore (Oct 9, 2011)

Banned because it goes decently with your title though.


----------



## s4mid4re (Oct 9, 2011)

EDIT: banned because... because of prinnies (again!)


----------



## Narayan (Oct 9, 2011)

banned coz why are you in our turf??


----------



## haflore (Oct 9, 2011)

Banned because it's my turf now!


----------



## Narayan (Oct 9, 2011)

banned coz nay! the new generation always surpasses the old ones.


----------



## haflore (Oct 9, 2011)

Banned because I'm from the same generation of tempers as you!


----------



## s4mid4re (Oct 9, 2011)

banned because lolwut!


----------



## Narayan (Oct 9, 2011)

@haflore banned coz you're from '09, i'm from '10.


----------



## haflore (Oct 9, 2011)

Banned because I'm close enough to be considered '10, I think...


----------



## Nah3DS (Oct 9, 2011)

banned cause I dont like cats penguins


----------



## haflore (Oct 9, 2011)

Banned because that's fine. I'm a penguin. ** you!


----------



## Narayan (Oct 9, 2011)

banned coz you're a prinny.

edit: and why didn't you join the prinny squad before?


----------



## Nah3DS (Oct 9, 2011)

banned coz you are not a penguin... you are a prinny

banned coz you ninja'd me


----------



## haflore (Oct 9, 2011)

Banned because he's a cat. >__>

Edit: because at the time that was going on, I was Jack Frost.


----------



## Nah3DS (Oct 9, 2011)

felix the cat?


----------



## s4mid4re (Oct 9, 2011)

banned because you didn't ban him!


----------



## haflore (Oct 9, 2011)

Banned for noticing that.


----------



## Nah3DS (Oct 9, 2011)

banned because you didnt anwser my question xD


----------



## Narayan (Oct 9, 2011)

banned coz nyaa~


----------



## s4mid4re (Oct 9, 2011)

banned because you used Japanese onomatopoeia to ban!


----------



## Paarish (Oct 9, 2011)

baaned cos woof


----------



## haflore (Oct 9, 2011)

Inuban.


----------



## s4mid4re (Oct 9, 2011)

banned cuz wan-wan-ban!


----------



## Paarish (Oct 9, 2011)

banned cos eh?


----------



## haflore (Oct 9, 2011)

Banned for not having a custom title! D:


----------



## s4mid4re (Oct 9, 2011)

EDIT: banned because your location is some kind of greek letter (?)

wan-wan (definition 1)


----------



## Paarish (Oct 9, 2011)

banned cos there's a lot of ninja-ing going around here...


----------



## haflore (Oct 9, 2011)

Banned for not managing to ninja me.


----------



## Narayan (Oct 9, 2011)

banned coz new people are in da hood.


----------



## haflore (Oct 9, 2011)

Good night ban, see you in the morning.


----------



## s4mid4re (Oct 9, 2011)

banned because it's already 3:00 AM here


----------



## kevan (Oct 9, 2011)

Banned because I said so.


----------



## Narayan (Oct 9, 2011)

it's a good aftie ban here, and that's what i'm giving to you.


----------



## Paarish (Oct 9, 2011)

banned cos your word has no authority

ninja'd


----------



## Narayan (Oct 9, 2011)

banned coz i waz ninja'd


----------



## s4mid4re (Oct 9, 2011)

EDIT: banned because ditto from above


----------



## Narayan (Oct 9, 2011)

ban ban ban


----------



## Paarish (Oct 9, 2011)

banned cos there IS a lot of ninja-ing going on


----------



## Narayan (Oct 9, 2011)

another ban...


----------



## s4mid4re (Oct 9, 2011)

banned coz of ninja ban


----------



## Narayan (Oct 9, 2011)

banned coz i just put a random ban...

banned coz i just put a random ban...


----------



## s4mid4re (Oct 9, 2011)

banned coz you banned twice


----------



## Narayan (Oct 9, 2011)

banned coz strategy is working...


----------



## Paarish (Oct 9, 2011)

banned cos you're Narayan


----------



## s4mid4re (Oct 9, 2011)

banned coz FFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU ninja'd


----------



## Narayan (Oct 9, 2011)

banned coz, hehe.


----------



## Paarish (Oct 9, 2011)

banned cos i changed my mind


----------



## s4mid4re (Oct 9, 2011)

banned coz


Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler



AHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Narayan (Oct 9, 2011)

banned coz i missed....

and i  u 2 paary. but chichu is mine.


----------



## Paarish (Oct 9, 2011)

banned cos that's not he was telling me last night


----------



## Narayan (Oct 9, 2011)

banned coz... hmmm... 
will this still work?

it still works and @paary,


----------



## s4mid4re (Oct 9, 2011)

banned coz


----------



## Narayan (Oct 9, 2011)

yay ban!


----------



## s4mid4re (Oct 9, 2011)

no ban!


----------



## Narayan (Oct 9, 2011)

banned coz....you're ninja'ing me.


----------



## s4mid4re (Oct 9, 2011)

banned coz ninja


----------



## Paarish (Oct 9, 2011)

banned cos people keep ninja-ing each other...


----------



## Narayan (Oct 9, 2011)

banned coz my strategy worked.


----------



## s4mid4re (Oct 9, 2011)

banned coz your strategy worked


----------



## Paarish (Oct 9, 2011)

banned cos what strategy?
As your superior I demand to know!


----------



## s4mid4re (Oct 9, 2011)

banned coz it's so simple


----------



## Narayan (Oct 9, 2011)

hmmm...my profile looks good!
@paary, only spammers know how to keep up with the fast paced banning.


----------



## s4mid4re (Oct 9, 2011)

banned coz you didn't get me


----------



## Paarish (Oct 9, 2011)

banned cos it looks like a bad myspace page 
I expected better from you Narayan

EDIT: Ninja'd... but oh well


----------



## s4mid4re (Oct 9, 2011)

banned coz you couldn't resist on looking at narayan's profile


----------



## Narayan (Oct 9, 2011)

banned coz an apple fell!


----------



## s4mid4re (Oct 9, 2011)

banned coz of newton's law of gravity


----------



## Narayan (Oct 9, 2011)

banned coz i changed my profile


----------



## Paarish (Oct 9, 2011)

banned cos I miss Ch-chan 

also your page looks better. Check out what Antoligy did. I like his


----------



## s4mid4re (Oct 9, 2011)

banned coz who's that?


----------



## Paarish (Oct 9, 2011)

banned cos how do you not know [member=Antoligy]!?


----------



## s4mid4re (Oct 9, 2011)

banned coz Antilogy?


----------



## Narayan (Oct 9, 2011)

banned coz it's not Ch-chan it's chichu!!!


----------



## Paarish (Oct 9, 2011)

banned cos you got ninja'd and yes it is!
Chi-chan...


----------



## Narayan (Oct 9, 2011)

i refuse to acknowledge that name.


----------



## Paarish (Oct 9, 2011)

banned cos why?


----------



## Narayan (Oct 9, 2011)

banned coz he's my chichu.


----------



## Paarish (Oct 9, 2011)

banned cos chichu is a silly name


----------



## Narayan (Oct 9, 2011)

chikaku+pichu.

also what do you think about my profile now?


----------



## wasim (Oct 9, 2011)

banned cuz its silly for you !


----------



## Paarish (Oct 9, 2011)

banned cos its good... a bit plain though


----------



## Narayan (Oct 9, 2011)

banned coz what's silly?

and, it's okay, i'm plain.


----------



## Paarish (Oct 9, 2011)

banned cos your new avatar made me lol 
have no idea why...


----------



## Dter ic (Oct 9, 2011)

Banned because your avatar makes me think of yaoi


----------



## Paarish (Oct 9, 2011)

banned cos then it does the job


----------



## Narayan (Oct 9, 2011)

banned coz i'm drooling at your ava, both cute and sexy.

EHHH!!! why'd you ninja me??


----------



## ZaeZae64 (Oct 9, 2011)

Banned for being ninja'd.


----------



## Paarish (Oct 9, 2011)

@Narayan banned cos we both know that your previous statement would still be applicable


----------



## Narayan (Oct 9, 2011)

NAY!!! that's a lie.


----------



## Paarish (Oct 9, 2011)

banned cos Chi-chan said he has a surprise for me today and to not tell Narayan... oh wait... :/


----------



## Narayan (Oct 9, 2011)




----------



## Paarish (Oct 9, 2011)

banned cos narayan! you're not appearing in my "friends who are online" list


----------



## Narayan (Oct 9, 2011)

banned coz i'm invisible.


----------



## Paarish (Oct 9, 2011)

banned cos i know. But you used to show up.
Am i appearing in yours?


----------



## Narayan (Oct 9, 2011)

yeah, you do.


----------



## Paarish (Oct 9, 2011)

banned cos im gonna remove you then add you


----------



## Narayan (Oct 9, 2011)

banned coz teehee.


----------



## Paarish (Oct 9, 2011)

banned cos what's so funny?


----------



## Narayan (Oct 9, 2011)

i lied.


----------



## ZaeZae64 (Oct 9, 2011)

Banned for lying.


----------



## Paarish (Oct 9, 2011)

banned cos I LOVE YOU NARAYAN!


----------



## Narayan (Oct 9, 2011)

banned coz i hate you and chichu. traitors..


----------



## Paarish (Oct 9, 2011)

banned cos i know you love us really!


----------



## Narayan (Oct 9, 2011)

banned coz no...i'll have FI


----------



## Paarish (Oct 9, 2011)

banned cos F/I is mine as well remember?


----------



## Nah3DS (Oct 9, 2011)

banned coz you eated all the nutella


----------



## Narayan (Oct 9, 2011)

banned coz ;O;


----------



## Hanketsu7787 (Oct 9, 2011)

Banned coz you're a crybaby.


----------



## Paarish (Oct 9, 2011)

banned cos leave my narry-chan alone!


----------



## Narayan (Oct 9, 2011)

banned coz you have no right to say that.


----------



## Paarish (Oct 9, 2011)

banned cos yes i do


----------



## Narayan (Oct 9, 2011)

no, you've betrayed me.


----------



## Paarish (Oct 9, 2011)

banned cos no i didn't.


----------



## Narayan (Oct 9, 2011)

banned coz yes you did.


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Oct 9, 2011)

banned cause you leave my onii-san alone


----------



## Paarish (Oct 9, 2011)

ed cos thanks chi-chan


----------



## Narayan (Oct 9, 2011)

banned coz ;O;


----------



## Paarish (Oct 9, 2011)

banned cos your face probably looks like your avatar right now


----------



## Narayan (Oct 9, 2011)

banned coz go ahead laugh at me!


----------



## Paarish (Oct 9, 2011)

banned cos i wouldn't dream of laughing at you!!!


----------



## Narayan (Oct 9, 2011)

banned coz lies.


----------



## Paarish (Oct 9, 2011)

banned cos its true


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Oct 9, 2011)

Banned cause Im tired


----------



## Paarish (Oct 9, 2011)

banned cos after last night i wouldn't be surprised


----------



## Narayan (Oct 9, 2011)

banned coz what was last night??


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Oct 9, 2011)

Banned for not joining in


----------



## Narayan (Oct 9, 2011)

banned coz i had a date with snake.


----------



## Paarish (Oct 9, 2011)

banned cos we were playing a game... which involved us both being in specific positions. It was very exhausting but in the end it was good hot fun 



Spoiler


----------



## Narayan (Oct 9, 2011)

banned coz i just realized Snake>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>you.
he's da BOSS


----------



## Paarish (Oct 9, 2011)

banned cos i think Snake is hot.


----------



## Narayan (Oct 9, 2011)

banned coz shoo.


----------



## Paarish (Oct 9, 2011)

banned cos no!


----------



## Narayan (Oct 9, 2011)

banned coz dance.


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Oct 9, 2011)

Banned cause thats not what we were doing last night


----------



## Narayan (Oct 9, 2011)

banned coz you too, dance.


----------



## Paarish (Oct 9, 2011)

banned cos only if you dance with me


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 9, 2011)

Banned cuz of all the activity in this thread i missed :/


----------



## Paarish (Oct 9, 2011)

banned cos you didn't miss much


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 9, 2011)

Banned cuz i just read all i missed :/


----------



## Narayan (Oct 9, 2011)

banned coz where were you?


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 9, 2011)

Banned cuz I was asleep? >_> yes, yes they will believe that...


----------



## Narayan (Oct 9, 2011)

banned coz we know you don't sleep.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 9, 2011)

Banned cuz... err... in that case, I was working >_>;


----------



## Narayan (Oct 9, 2011)

banned coz....


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 9, 2011)

Banned because what i said is a white lie


----------



## Narayan (Oct 9, 2011)

banned coz, were you...playing?


----------



## Paarish (Oct 9, 2011)

banned cos yes he was


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 9, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## Narayan (Oct 9, 2011)

banned cozm w/ your controller?


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 9, 2011)

Banned cuz... if it makes you sleep better at night, yes


----------



## Narayan (Oct 9, 2011)

banned coz....that's..


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 9, 2011)

Banned because bats?! BATS, BATS ON MY FACE, HEEEEEEEEEEEEEELP-WAIT... are those?!


----------



## Narayan (Oct 9, 2011)

banned coz....


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 9, 2011)

Banned for TICKETS TO THE GRAND GALLOPING GALA?!


----------



## Narayan (Oct 9, 2011)

banned coz PICK ME PICK ME!! it's been my dream to attend the gala. i have been only designing for the event i want to attend it too.
they'll see me and wonder, "Who is that pony?"


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 9, 2011)

Spoiler: Banned cuz


----------



## Narayan (Oct 9, 2011)

banned coz yeah, she's mean.


----------



## kevan (Oct 9, 2011)

Banned because I'm fucking sick of Ponies...


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 9, 2011)

Banned cuz :/ spoiler tags with images inside them have now been upgraded to confusing me...


----------



## Narayan (Oct 9, 2011)

banned coz. why doesn't your spoiler tag open? but the *Banned cuz* links to the pic.


----------



## kevan (Oct 9, 2011)

Banned cuz. The spoiler opens for me. Just click the show button.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 9, 2011)

Banned cuz i am confused


----------



## Narayan (Oct 9, 2011)

banned coz it doesn't work for me.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 9, 2011)

Banned cuz it does not work for me either


----------



## kevan (Oct 9, 2011)

Banned because. That's weird 0_o

Banned myself for DP but I just realised maybe it's because I'm using IE8... I might have to report this to bugs section

Edit: Woah it wouldnt let me DP lol oh well.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 9, 2011)

Banned because  im using chrome ;


----------



## kevan (Oct 9, 2011)

Banned because I really should use a different browser but I cant get used to others lol


----------



## Narayan (Oct 9, 2011)

kevan said:


> Banned because. That's weird 0_o
> 
> Banned myself for DP but I just realised maybe it's because I'm using IE8... I might have to report this to bugs section
> 
> Edit: Woah it wouldnt let me DP lol oh well.


firefox.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 9, 2011)

Banned cuz :/


----------



## Narayan (Oct 9, 2011)

banned coz...


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 9, 2011)

Banned cuz this is going to take some time to adjust to


----------



## Narayan (Oct 9, 2011)

banned coz http://gbatemp.net/topic/310735-report-any-queriesbugsetc-about-new-temp-here/page__view__findpost__p__3924317


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 9, 2011)

Spoiler: Banned cuz


----------



## Narayan (Oct 9, 2011)

banned coz...i don't want to make a spoiler...it's not the same.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 9, 2011)

Banned cuz >_>; this will still take some getting used to... kinda like regeneration...


----------



## Narayan (Oct 9, 2011)

banned coz, kinda like...a new toy i'd like to disassemble, but i don't have the skills.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 9, 2011)

Banned cuz at least im trying



Spoiler: But do you?



[yt]eDU0CTDMk2g[/yt]


----------



## Narayan (Oct 9, 2011)

meh, i'm a bit tired so i'm just gonna ban you.


----------



## Paarish (Oct 9, 2011)

banned for not sleeping enough


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 9, 2011)

I see, in that case, i shall ban you back.

edit: sneaky paary ninja :/


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Oct 9, 2011)

you are banned because you are banning people back


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 9, 2011)

Banned cuz i banned your back


----------



## Narayan (Oct 9, 2011)

banned coz it's how the game works.


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Oct 9, 2011)

I'm banning everyone because the internet should not exist while I'm not on it.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 9, 2011)

Banned for having a large ego


----------



## Narayan (Oct 9, 2011)

banned coz i agree,


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Oct 9, 2011)

you are banned because i am a nobody


----------



## Narayan (Oct 9, 2011)

banned coz you got no heart. heartless.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 9, 2011)

Banned cuz you two have no monocle... 

What does that make you?


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 9, 2011)

Banned for banning people without a heart.

lol ninja'd.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 9, 2011)

Banned cuz nara-kun has a heart~~~~!!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 9, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 9, 2011)

ed cuz your awesome


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 9, 2011)

ed cuz


----------



## Narayan (Oct 9, 2011)

banned coz you're evil. you sent your lil' sis to the moon.


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 9, 2011)

Banned cuz I had to! ;O;


----------



## Narayan (Oct 9, 2011)

banned coz THE MOON?!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 9, 2011)

Banned cuz yes, the moon. THE MOOOOOOOOOOOOOON!!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 9, 2011)

Banned cuz of bananas


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 9, 2011)

Banned cuz you like mmmm...bananas?


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 9, 2011)

Banned cuz *slowly backs away*


----------



## Narayan (Oct 9, 2011)

banned coz bananas taste good. especially with condensed milk.


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 9, 2011)

Banned cuz now I want some.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 9, 2011)

Banned cuz :/ i havent had bananas in 6 months...

>_>; and i like bananas...


----------



## Narayan (Oct 9, 2011)

banned coz bananas~


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 9, 2011)

Banned cuz banana split


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 9, 2011)

Banned cuz why the hell are australian bananas so frikken expensive?! >_


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 9, 2011)

Banned cuz i don't know..


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 9, 2011)

Banned cuz i do though  

Anywayz  PONIES!!!


----------



## Narayan (Oct 9, 2011)

banned coz how much bananas cost there?


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 9, 2011)

Banned cuz Last i checked, they were about $11 aus/kg

>_> and aus $ > american $


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 9, 2011)

Banned cuz holy crap.


----------



## Narayan (Oct 9, 2011)

banned coz is that per kilogram?


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 9, 2011)

Banned cuz yup


----------



## Narayan (Oct 9, 2011)

that's too much... banned coz, it's only around PHP 13.00/kg


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 9, 2011)

Banned cuz... by google thats about 0.30 Australian $ per/kg o_o;

>_


----------



## Narayan (Oct 9, 2011)

banned coz well the banana plantations are quite near. more or less 25 km.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 9, 2011)

Banned cuz that makes more sense  well it makes sense that it would be cheaper than here anyways ;


----------



## Narayan (Oct 9, 2011)

banned coz yeah, farms are close to the city here, and no storms come across because there's a mountain. we may have not have international concerts and events, but in terms of easier life? we have it easier here down south.


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 9, 2011)

Banned cuz MLP+asdfmovie=pure win.
[yt]RaxtEzAzPvs[/yt]


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 9, 2011)

BANNED! For you're trying to use a meme on a girly cartoon show.


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 9, 2011)

Banned cuz ;O;


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 9, 2011)

BANNED cuz you're trying to be cute on the internet forums. There's no such thing as cute on the interwebz.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 9, 2011)

Banned because D: but i~ i really wanted too...


----------



## Narayan (Oct 9, 2011)

@Cannonbeat234 not even me??


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 9, 2011)

Banned, um...if that's really okay with you...I guess... *squeak*


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 9, 2011)

BANNED! For not saying 'Can I has omins'?


----------



## Narayan (Oct 9, 2011)

banned coz omins?


----------



## haflore (Oct 9, 2011)

Banned because I like pancakes!


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 9, 2011)

You are banned... ummm, that is, ... if you would like...


----------



## haflore (Oct 9, 2011)

Banned because I would not like!


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 9, 2011)

Banned yes you would!


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 9, 2011)

BANNED! For not liking MLS 'My little skittles'


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 9, 2011)

Banned cuz...I like skittles though! D:


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 9, 2011)

BANNED! For not teaching Rainbow Dash how to create skittles from his Rainbows!


----------



## Narayan (Oct 9, 2011)

banned coz good night.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 9, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 9, 2011)

Banned cuz nighty-night...


Spoiler


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 9, 2011)

BANNED! I don't want to open your 'pony-filled' spoliers.


----------



## haflore (Oct 9, 2011)

Banned because you obviously know what's inside!


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 9, 2011)

Banned cuz what about spoiler-filled spoilers? 

epic fail.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 9, 2011)

Banned cuz 


Spoiler: no ponies in this spoiler



 *img fail*


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 9, 2011)

BANNED! For showing the Pony in your sig and avatar which shows that you didn't stop.


----------



## haflore (Oct 9, 2011)

Banned because fail fails occasionally fail.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 9, 2011)

Failed for... wait...

Banned...


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 9, 2011)

BANNED! For the amount of fail it takes to produce such a fail has to equal greater or same as epic fail.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 9, 2011)

Failed for epic ban


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 9, 2011)

Spoiler: moar spoilers.



Spoiler ban.



Spoiler



Spoiler within a spoiler...SPOILER-CEPTION



Spoiler: Yet another spoiler



Yo dawg..I heard you like spoilers... 



Spoiler



So we put a spoiler in a spoiler so you can open while you open.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 9, 2011)

Banned cuz WE NEED TO GO DEEPER!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 9, 2011)

Banned cuz I can only use five nested spoilers though...


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 9, 2011)

BANNED! For taking too much time of making that spolier...a sequel to your spoiler from your previous spoiler with new spolier coming out which you can't release because its a spolier.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 9, 2011)

Banned because it takes little effort :/


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 9, 2011)

Banned cuz it took forever! ;O;
(not really)


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 9, 2011)

BANNED! For mentioning forever so therefore you are 'FOREVER ALONE'!


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 9, 2011)

Banned for crappy logic


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 9, 2011)

Banned cuz I got ninja'd again.


Spoiler



;O;


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 9, 2011)

BANNED! There's no ninjas on GBAtemp!


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 9, 2011)

Banned cuz im a ninja now? BELIEVE IT!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 9, 2011)

Banned cuz never!! ;O;


----------



## haflore (Oct 9, 2011)

Banned for being a ninja!


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 9, 2011)

Banned cuz i am a monocle ninja


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 9, 2011)

Banned cuz BELIEVE IT!!!
;O;


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 9, 2011)

BANNED! For saying a catchphrase that as old as my half-life from Radon-225.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 9, 2011)

Banned cuz i believe it ;O;


----------



## haflore (Oct 9, 2011)

Banned because it really is as old as Half-Life(2)!


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 9, 2011)

Banned cuz poor me. Getting ninja'd by the man in a bright orange costume... ;O;


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 9, 2011)

My first ban on the new board software.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 9, 2011)

BANNED! For the bright orange costume and yellow spike hair is no other than Bart Simpson.


----------



## haflore (Oct 9, 2011)

Banned because a Time Lord ninja'd you.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 9, 2011)

Banned cuz i wish a time lord would ban me ;O;
It would be such an honor...


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 9, 2011)

BANNED! For there's no such thing as time and space.


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 9, 2011)

Banned cuz I can't let you do that, Star Fox.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 9, 2011)

Banned cuz DO A BARREL ROLL!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 9, 2011)

Banned cuz try a somersault!


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 9, 2011)

BANNED! For not finding the computer room.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 9, 2011)

Banned cuz USE THE BOOST TO GET THROUGH!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 9, 2011)

Banned cuz USE THE BRAKES!


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 9, 2011)

BANNED! For that tornado is carrying a car!


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 9, 2011)

Banned cuz 
BE CAREFUL, IT MIGHT BE A TRAP.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 9, 2011)

Banned cuz...
ITS A TRAP!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 9, 2011)

Banned cuz I...can't...lose..!


----------



## haflore (Oct 9, 2011)

Banned because you activated my trap card!


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 9, 2011)

Banned cuz its a tarp!!!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 9, 2011)

Canonbeat234 said:


> BANNED! For there's no such thing as time and space.


I ban to differ.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 9, 2011)

BANNED! For eating my words!


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 9, 2011)

Banned cuz IT'S A CARP. ;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 9, 2011)

Banned cuz its a... snarp


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 9, 2011)

Banned cuz IT'S A MAGIKARP.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 9, 2011)

Banned cuz... i am not going to top that


----------



## haflore (Oct 9, 2011)

Banned because he captured iFish! D:


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 9, 2011)

Banned cuz is ifish an apple product?


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 9, 2011)

Banned cuz I did?


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 9, 2011)

Banned because... apparently...


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 9, 2011)

Banned cuz whoops. Time to toss him back in, then.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 9, 2011)

BANNED! For making this on-going discussion about ifish and apple pointless.


----------



## haflore (Oct 9, 2011)

Banned because it's important to keep iFish in his natural habitat! D:


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 9, 2011)

BANNED! For ifish belongs in the electric sea.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 9, 2011)

Banned because its important enough to transcend the most intellectual discussions held within this most humble topic


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 9, 2011)

Banned cuz may I ask what these "intellectual discussions" you speak of are about?


----------



## haflore (Oct 9, 2011)

Banned because we're having one right now!


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 9, 2011)

BANNED! For this discussion right now is wondering what is the intellectual topic about?


----------



## haflore (Oct 9, 2011)

Banned because that in itself is an enlightening topic.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 9, 2011)

BANNED! For anyone can make a topic that's enlightening at first then it gets boring and tedious.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 9, 2011)

Banned because everything can be interesting 

Like how people are obsessed with stealing livers :/


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 9, 2011)

Banned cuz 
no seriously,


----------



## Ace (Oct 9, 2011)

Banned 4 not tempcast live, bronies!! I want you in there!


----------



## Paarish (Oct 9, 2011)

banned cos i cbf


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 9, 2011)

BANNED! For cbf?


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 9, 2011)

Banned cuz "can't be fucked."


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 9, 2011)

BANNED! For not being my MOTHER!!


----------



## Ace (Oct 9, 2011)

Banned for being lazy  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## machomuu (Oct 9, 2011)

Banned for pro-maternity.


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 9, 2011)

Banned cuz I have a crapload of work to do by tomorrow! dshjfakhdgf ;O;


----------



## Ace (Oct 9, 2011)

DO EET 30 MINS LEFT!


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 9, 2011)

BANNED! For...put that away!


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 9, 2011)

Banned cuz never!!
Oh, my mic is...somewhat broken. Your ears will bleed if I go on.


----------



## Ace (Oct 9, 2011)

BANNED CAUSE I NEED YOUSE SEXAY VOICES!!


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 9, 2011)

BANNED! For trying to cover from your innerness.


----------



## coolness (Oct 9, 2011)

banned because im 15


----------



## Paarish (Oct 9, 2011)

Ace™ said:


> BANNED CAUSE I NEED YOUSE SEXAY VOICES!!


banned cos i have a sexy voice?


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 9, 2011)

BANNED! For no one has a sexy voice.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 9, 2011)

Banned cuz i wish i had a sexy voice


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 9, 2011)

Banned cuz LOL, AlanJohn was dropped for playing music.


----------



## Paarish (Oct 9, 2011)

banned cos lol.
also F/I you have a very sexy voice 
my lisp is sexier though


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 9, 2011)

Banned for thinking my voice is sexy :/


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 9, 2011)

BANNED! No one's voice is sexier than omochoa.


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 9, 2011)

Banned.

(stealing machomuu's trademarked ban again)


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 9, 2011)

Banned cuz... omochao? >_>; *googles "omochoa"*


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 9, 2011)

Banned cuz...wut?
*also begins to google omochoa*


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 9, 2011)

Banned cuz canon wrote it :/


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 9, 2011)

Banned for marmite.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 9, 2011)

BANNED! For believing in Fawfulism.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 9, 2011)

Banned for the marmalade of your doom


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 9, 2011)

BANNED! For not believing in the fury of derpy!


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 9, 2011)

Banned cuz I baked you a pie.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 9, 2011)

Canonbeat234 said:


> BANNED! For not believing in the fury of derpy!


:/ derpy hooves?
Banned cuz look at my profile...


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 9, 2011)

Banned cuz O.O
My profile will make your eyes bleed.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 9, 2011)

BANNED! For I don't know who Derpy.


----------



## Paarish (Oct 9, 2011)

banned cos i wanna smack you


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 9, 2011)

BANNED! Smacking me will cause us to duel each other.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 9, 2011)

Banned cuz i challenge you to a duel, the weapon of choice being canada


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 9, 2011)

Banned cuz it's time to d-d-d-d-d-d-duel!


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 9, 2011)

Banned cuz i summon the enchanted canadian!!!


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 9, 2011)

BANNED! For I was just joking >.>


----------



## Paarish (Oct 9, 2011)

*shoots cannonbeat234*

oh wait i thought you said "Draw!"


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 9, 2011)

Banned for BROOKLYN RAGE!!


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 9, 2011)

BANNED!! You broke the rule of dueling pistons. You have to duel at dawn, not in the middle of the afternoon.


----------



## chyyran (Oct 9, 2011)

You are banned because your Avatar is animated


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 9, 2011)

Banned cuz your avatar looks like this emoticon:


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 9, 2011)

Crap...Banned for...being...punyman.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 9, 2011)

Banned because i get distracted by- OMIGOSH, KITTY~


----------



## Paarish (Oct 9, 2011)

Canonbeat234 said:


> BANNED!! You broke the rule of dueling pistons. You have to duel at dawn, not in the middle of the afternoon.


banned cos it must be dawn somewhere!
*shoots again*


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 9, 2011)

BANNED! For not knowing the band 'Grindstone'


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 9, 2011)

Banned for-- HEY LOOK, A DISTRACTION!


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 9, 2011)

Paarish said:


> Canonbeat234 said:
> 
> 
> > BANNED!! You broke the rule of dueling pistons. You have to duel at dawn, not in the middle of the afternoon.
> ...



BANNED! Who is the one that challenges the duel in the first place? If none of us actually agreed with the duel then you're making an attempt to kill a temper. *ACE'd*


----------



## Paarish (Oct 9, 2011)

Hydreigon said:


> Banned for-- HEY LOOK, A DISTRACTION!


banned cos OMG WHERE!? :3


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 9, 2011)

Banned cuz... o_o I love using that line hyrdeigon~


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 9, 2011)

Banned cuz 
That line is always-- OMAIGAWD, ANOTHER ONE!


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 9, 2011)

Banned cuz o_o the thing is I have used enough to never fall for it... i think there might be something wrong with me...


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 9, 2011)

BANNED! For who's line is it anyway?


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 9, 2011)

Banned for making a reference


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 9, 2011)

Banned cuz it isn't mine, that's for sure.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 9, 2011)

BANNED! For I don't know why- wait. Dueling is illegal in Ponyville.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 9, 2011)

Banned cuz it is 

Hey tia, reverse the law k?


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 9, 2011)

Banned cuz I will~

Done and done.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 9, 2011)

BANNED! Do I win the case?


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 9, 2011)

Banned cuz nope.avi


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 9, 2011)

Banned cuz :trollface:


----------



## machomuu (Oct 9, 2011)

Banned cuz :facetroll:


----------



## Paarish (Oct 9, 2011)

banned cos :ecafllort:


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 9, 2011)

Banned cuz :FFFFFUUUUUUUUUU:
waitwut.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 9, 2011)

Banned cuz there is something on your face.


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 9, 2011)

Banned cuz IT WAS PAIN!


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 9, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 9, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 9, 2011)

ed cuz


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 9, 2011)

ed for broken smileys.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 9, 2011)

ed cuz


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 9, 2011)

ed cuz


----------



## Paarish (Oct 10, 2011)

banned cos iknow what frozen looks like


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 10, 2011)

Banned cuz >_>; i regret doing this


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Oct 10, 2011)

Banned cause I am tempted


----------



## machomuu (Oct 10, 2011)

Banned cuz threeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 10, 2011)

Banned cuz >_


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 10, 2011)

Banned cuz you didn't have to, you know.


----------



## Paarish (Oct 10, 2011)

banned cos yes he did... 
We kinda forced him anyway


----------



## Narayan (Oct 10, 2011)

banned coz i didn't see it ;O;


----------



## Paarish (Oct 10, 2011)

banned cos you're never on skype anyway! ;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 10, 2011)

Banned cuz >_>; I need to buy a mask or something... or get a paper bag


----------



## Narayan (Oct 10, 2011)

banned coz ;O; i don't skype...


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 10, 2011)

Banned cuz its not worth it


----------



## Paarish (Oct 10, 2011)

banned cos actually it is


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 10, 2011)

Banned cuz im gonna go wallow in self pity...


----------



## Paarish (Oct 10, 2011)

banned cos why? D:


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 10, 2011)

Banned for allowing my face to be seen >_


----------



## Paarish (Oct 10, 2011)

banned cos hehe ^.^;


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 10, 2011)

Banned cuz >_>;


----------



## Narayan (Oct 10, 2011)

banned coz [insert ava here]


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 10, 2011)

Banned cuz [insert paper bag on head here]


----------



## shadowmanwkp (Oct 10, 2011)

Banned because [insert paper bag being removed here]


----------



## Narayan (Oct 10, 2011)

banned coz OMG


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 10, 2011)

Banned for BBQ


----------



## Narayan (Oct 10, 2011)

banned for fishballs, fish have balls y'know.


----------



## Paarish (Oct 10, 2011)

banned for speading lies...


----------



## Narayan (Oct 10, 2011)

banned for accusing me of spreading lies


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 10, 2011)

Banned for spreading lice


----------



## Narayan (Oct 10, 2011)

banned coz it wasn't from me. my head's clean. my shoulders too.


----------



## Paarish (Oct 10, 2011)

banned cos i can attest to that


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 10, 2011)

Banned for spreading rice?


----------



## Narayan (Oct 10, 2011)

banned coz no, i ate it.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 10, 2011)

Banned for spreading... nah, im out of ideas...


----------



## Narayan (Oct 10, 2011)

banned for spreading fear


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 10, 2011)

Banned cuz fear spreads ME!!!


----------



## Narayan (Oct 10, 2011)

banned coz OH NOEZ!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 10, 2011)

Banned cuz I wanna time travel...


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 10, 2011)

BANNED! For time traveling in forbidden.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 10, 2011)

Banned cuz that's what makes it so amusing to do~


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 10, 2011)

BANNED! For your amusement only comes from the fact that time travel is impossible.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 10, 2011)

Banned cuz time travel is quite possible  just not in the way you may think~


----------



## Narayan (Oct 10, 2011)

banned coz i saw time, and he was traveling.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 10, 2011)

BANNED! For trying to make sense inside a complex quantum theory on time travel.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 10, 2011)

Banned cuz i was traveling on time


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 10, 2011)

BANNED! For you're only stuck in time. You tried to use that ability to make your 'cupcakes'.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 10, 2011)

Banned cuz the cupcakes tasted good~ though


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 10, 2011)

BANNED! For how could you!?


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 10, 2011)

Banned cuz her number was up :/


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 10, 2011)

Banned*™*


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 10, 2011)

Banned.


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 10, 2011)

Banned.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 10, 2011)

BANNED! For magic lasts forever.


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 10, 2011)

Banned, cuz the night shall last forever.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 10, 2011)

Banned with the power of love~~~


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 10, 2011)

Banned with the power of WAFFLES!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 10, 2011)

Banned cuz do you like waffles? YEAH WE LIKE WAFFLES!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 10, 2011)

Banned cuz do you like pancakes? YEAH WE LIKE PANCAKES!


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 10, 2011)

Banned cuz do you like french toast? YEAH WE LIKE FRENCH TOAST!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 10, 2011)

Banned cuz do-do-do-do can't wait to get a mouthful!
WAFFLES!!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 10, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 10, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 10, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 10, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 10, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 10, 2011)

BANNED! Cuz smileys don't refer to anything.


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 10, 2011)

Banned cuz that's an obvious lie.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 10, 2011)

BANNED! For its the freaking truth.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 10, 2011)

Banned cuz the truth is a lie


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 10, 2011)

BANNED! For you're crazy.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 10, 2011)

Banned cuz I cant disagree ;


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 10, 2011)

Banned cuz I can't disagree either.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 10, 2011)

BANNED!! For Frozen is crazy and dangerous, also it's neither a male nor female.


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 10, 2011)

Banned cuz for some reason, I can't come up with an arguement to refute that.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 10, 2011)

Banned cuz  well i agree about the crazy part :/


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 10, 2011)

Banned cuz what about the gender part?


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 10, 2011)

Banned cuz the last part is a secret~


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 10, 2011)

Banned cuz...not to Paarish.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 10, 2011)

Banned cuz :/ i dont want that knowledge to spread.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 10, 2011)

BANNED! For not revealing your gender?


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 10, 2011)

Banned cuz ._.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 10, 2011)

Banned cuz human imagination amuses me~


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 10, 2011)

Banned cuz ;O;


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 10, 2011)

BANNED! For being a genderless pony?


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 10, 2011)

Banned cuz i appear to be confusing :/


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 10, 2011)

BANNED! For causing the confusion in the first place.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 10, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 10, 2011)

Banned cuz all I know is that you like mmm...bananas.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 10, 2011)

BANNED! For not buying mmmm bombs?


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 10, 2011)

Banned cuz i know where i am going to be banned


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 10, 2011)

BANNED TO THE MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOON!!!!!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 10, 2011)

Banned cuz of bananas :/


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 10, 2011)

BANNED! Ok, just go!


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 10, 2011)

Suddenly, *ban*anas.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 10, 2011)

and out of frikken no where...

rubber BANd


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 10, 2011)

U Mad?

Perhaps you need a *Banned* Aid.


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 10, 2011)

Jumpin' on the *banned* wagon!


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 10, 2011)

does my BANdana look cool?


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 10, 2011)

That *ban*dana needs to be at least 20% cooler.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 10, 2011)

Banned cuz >I< need to be 20%  cooler ;O;


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 10, 2011)

Banned cuz ;OoO;


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 10, 2011)

Banned cuz o_o;


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 10, 2011)

Banned cuz ಠ_ಠ


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 10, 2011)

Banned cuz ¬_¬


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 10, 2011)

Banned cuz ತಎತ


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 10, 2011)

Banned cuz p_o


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 10, 2011)

Banned cuz ಥ_ಥ


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 10, 2011)

Banned cuz O_Q


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 10, 2011)

Banned cuz ಠ_ರೃ


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 10, 2011)

Banned cuz ~_~


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 10, 2011)

Banned cuz RAINBOWSSSSS!!!
█████████████████████████████████████████████████████████████████


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 10, 2011)

Banned for bow rain


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 10, 2011)

Banned for bows of rain.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 10, 2011)

Banned cuz Raven can shoot a bow


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 10, 2011)

Banned for shooting a bow.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 10, 2011)

Banned cuz shooting bows is awesome


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 10, 2011)

Banned cuz...shooting a bow, or shooting an arrow?


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 10, 2011)

Banned cuz this:


Spoiler: BTW, I  BrightNeko for this


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 10, 2011)

Banned cuz that's exactly what I was referring to.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 10, 2011)

BANNED! For what you're referring too can never be good nor innocent.


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 10, 2011)

Banned for truth.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 10, 2011)

BANNED! For how in the name of F.H.C.& L.challenge do you win this game?!


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 10, 2011)

Banned cuz winning is impossibru!


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 10, 2011)

Banned cuz it cant be won?! 

>_> well i lost the game...


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 10, 2011)

Banned cuz the game.
The game.
The game.
The game.
FFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU!!!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 10, 2011)

Banned cuz the game


Spoiler



[yt]6rx5RZZi1ho[/yt]


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 10, 2011)

Banned cuz 


Spoiler


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 10, 2011)

Banned for


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 10, 2011)

Banned! This need to be revamp so I can win this game.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 10, 2011)

Banned cuz this topic is almost at 3100 pages :/ that was quick...


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 10, 2011)

Banned cuz there's no changing the rules of...


T̶̷̢̪̠̼̝ͥH͕͕̜̋͋͌̏ͬ̆ͤͣE̩͔̟̭̰͈͎̟̲ͨ͛͒ ̨̘̣̞̱̻͂ͮ͐̆͌͛̌ͬ͝͞G̴̩̮̱̲̠͓̹͇͖ͦ̓̇̋͜Ą̎̑̿̋҉̞̯͙̭̪̖̗̞͜Ḿ̙̱͍͍̒̌͐̄͋̚͝͡͠Ê͊ͥ̈ͯ͏̧͉.̳̻͙͎̼ͣ̓̑͊̆̏ͪ


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 10, 2011)

BANNED! For we don't know who is the game master.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 10, 2011)

Banned cuz I shall soon have the most posts in this topic


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 10, 2011)

Banned cuz soon you will have the most posts in the EoF. O.O


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 10, 2011)

Banned forsooth


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 10, 2011)

Ḅ̸̵̻͔ͯ́͘a̛̞̭͖̲̰̲̠̻̟̎ͤ͌ͫ̊̿̾͂́n̟̺͖̬̋̿͞n̯̟ͫ̾ͪ̋̔̇e̷̗̞̦͋̊͘̕d͇̖̱͈̲̘͖̈ͪ̈́̀ͦ́ͭ̓̂ ̢̦̟̺͉̂͊ͨ̆͌́̏ͅc͓̫̰̯͖͗ͧ̒̂͊̍́͢u͓̞̤͍̲̱̇̄̀͆͑̾̈̒́̕z̛̠̣̼̳̣̠̜ͤ̿ͤ ̳̫͓̇̑ͨ͐̾̂ͩI͈͙̰̥͔̬̥ͩ͛ͪ̽ͥ̓ͬ̔̕ ̪͈͉̩͚̝̬̪̾ͯ͊̔́́̆̑͜a͑͆̓̓̏͛̀̊̚͏̫̟̪̦ḻ̢̻͍ͯͥ͋͑͌͛̓ͫ͝rͥͯ̐̿̎ͨͯ͆ͦ҉̗͡ė̸͈̬͇͍͖̲͕̫͌͑ͩ̕â̠̻͓͎͑̄d̺͓̮̻͕̯̭̻̄̌ͮy̷̹͍̰͊ ̴̧̤̺̫͈̳̌ͪ̏̐͊̑͐̋h̵̡̟͚͇̞̤͔̫̥̾̑ͦ̚͜ä̧̲̺̤́ͨ͑ͭ̅̈́̾͘v̹͎͓̤̺̫͈̑ͧ̕e̹̝̟̤̪̭͎̔͊͢ ̶̶̝̗͊͊̏͋ͨt̢̬͓̥̬̞̙͎͛̾̒͛ͥ̎̈ͅh̷̫͓̗̙͇̞̉̔̌́e̶̹̣̪̹͚ͪ̋̓ͪͯ͛͗̾́͢ ̴̹̯̯̝͙̿ͬ̊ṃ̡͇̜̣̣͙̆͆̕ỏͨ͆ͤ̽̆͌̀͞҉͓̳̤̠̟͖̤͖̭s̳̭̆ͩ̅͑́ͦ̔̓͟t̸̰̰͎͚̹̩̓̉ͦ̇ͧͨ͟͟ ̴̖̹̦͙̺̯̪͈̏̿͂̈ͫͨͅp̼͕̥̦̗̩͎̼̤̀ͣ̈͛̀ͥ͢͝ȍ̪͖̟͕̹͕̫̰̑̅̕͞ş̤̹̥̄̋t̨͍͈͙̻͋ͯͫ͛̍̀͡s̪̠̟̙̰̭̅̒̇ͭ̎̋͌͠ ̵̤̪͖̏̀̀̚̕i̴̲͛̽͊̅̄͗̾ͭ͡n̶̤̩̙͔̯͊͟ ̬̺̗͖̎ͬ̂͊t̯̟̭͔̻͚̯̄̾̾̈̕͡ͅhͪ̓̀̿҉̞̼̠͙̲̤̻e̛̝̫̖̩͋̀͡ ͓̲͉͇̞̓͒ͤͮ̆͆͛ͅs̙̹͈̻͎̬ͦp̷̗ͧ̌͋ͭ͢a͈̟ͨͦ͠m̷͍͉̓̾͑̕̕ ̷̡̨̗̗̭̙̈̾ͧͥ̌́t̩̳̪̮̬͉͕̩͉̆̇̈́̀͐͌h̸̛͓̖̞͎͙ͤ̎ͧ̆͑̉̂ȓ̐̀̒̿ͭͪ͏̸͕̜͡e̫̓ͮa̵̱͖̠̤ͧͤͤͪ͒̂͜d̤̥͉̾ͥ͒̐̐̎ͨͤ̀̚͡.̖̜̳͐͘̕.̱̥̱̤͙̝͉̬̙͗̔̀͠.̵̱͍͔̻̩̄̀ͨͅ ̧͕̞̳̳̯͔̼̈́̔͠;̰̲̟̰͓̦͎̋̒̓ͤ̚̕͠O̶̳̖̟͖̤̬̐͌́̉̃͊̋͡;̷̵̧͖͙͕͙̤͂̚


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 10, 2011)

Banned cuz I wanted you to have it


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 10, 2011)

Banned cuz I wanted a pony thread, so I made the spam thread a pony thread. ;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 10, 2011)

Banned cuz i wanted ponies, so i played along


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 10, 2011)

Banned cuz I'm on almost every page of the spam thread! 
(except for 1-10 ;O


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 10, 2011)

Banned cuz i am not that awesome D:


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 10, 2011)

Banned cuz YES YOU ARE!
;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 10, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 10, 2011)

BANNED! For you two just need to stop and make up!


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 11, 2011)

Banned cuz I need make up? THATS A TERRIBLE THING TO SAY!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 11, 2011)

Banned cuz you're hot then you're cold
You're yes then you're no
You're in then you're out
You're up then you're down
You're wrong when it's right
It's black and it's white
We fight, we break up
We kiss, we make up
You don't really want to stay, no
But you don't really want to go-o
You're hot then you're cold
You're yes then you're no
You're in then you're out
You're up then you're down


----------



## s4mid4re (Oct 11, 2011)

banned coz that didn't work on me


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 11, 2011)

Spoiler: Banned... ;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 11, 2011)

Banned cuz i shrugged...


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 11, 2011)

Banned cuz remember that status update I made? Well, my teacher sent me an email in response to mine.



> Okay, that's nice.


;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 11, 2011)

Banned cuz ;O;


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 11, 2011)

bAnNeD cUz ;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 11, 2011)

Banned cuz ;O;


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 11, 2011)

BANNED! For you two just need to kiss and be happy with each other.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 11, 2011)

Banned cuz i dont get it :/


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 11, 2011)

Banned cuz...sis...I think he wants us to kiss.

...


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 11, 2011)

Banned cuz ; 

Tia, i think we should get away from him... quickly... unless you send him to the moon


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 11, 2011)

Banned cuz I already did. Also, I sent the moon to the moon...somehow.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 11, 2011)

Banned cuz phew D: that was close~


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 11, 2011)

Banned cuz...he'll be back...in like a minute.


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Oct 11, 2011)

Banned for having a shiny AWESOME eye


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 11, 2011)

Banned cuz its meant to be a monocle :/


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 11, 2011)

Banned cuz SPAAAAAAAAAAAAAAACE!!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 11, 2011)

Banned cuz i will never be in space :/


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 11, 2011)

Banned cuz I thought you were already in space... 
WE'RE ALL IN SPACE!!


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Oct 11, 2011)

Banned because the ocean is much more awesome.
Especially when you go under the ocean floor, it's like a black hole-
OH NO!!! I'VE SAID TOO MUCH!!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 11, 2011)

Banned cuz the ocean=space


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 11, 2011)

Banned cuz the ocean is wet D:


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 11, 2011)

Banned cuz so if we're in space, does that mean all of us are wet?


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 11, 2011)

Banned for flawless logic


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 11, 2011)

Banned cuz my logic is either flawed or very crappy.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 11, 2011)

Banned cuz there are people who think I am not awesome  but look at my profile anywayz~


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 11, 2011)

Banned cuz ponies makes you instantly awesome.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 11, 2011)

BANNED! For I can't go to the moon.


----------



## haflore (Oct 11, 2011)

Banned because a prinny powered blast will get you there in no time!


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 11, 2011)

Banned cuz why wait to get to the moon?
*kicks*


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 11, 2011)

Banned cuz *sees a prinny*
PRINNY RULE NUMBER ONE: you shall always include the word "dood" in ALL OF YOUR LINES!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 11, 2011)

You are now banned, dood.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 11, 2011)

Banned cuz :/ i think i got brain washed by disgaea 4


----------



## haflore (Oct 11, 2011)

Banned because there are a few select lines in which dood is not said! Additional: dood.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 11, 2011)

Banned cuz in disgaea 4 the MC always points out if a prinny does not say it~
And then is all like:
Prinny rule no.1; you shall always include the word dood in all your lines!!!


----------



## haflore (Oct 11, 2011)

Banned because I wish I had a PS3.


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 11, 2011)

Banned cuz dood!


----------



## haflore (Oct 11, 2011)

Dood. Banned, just banned dood.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 11, 2011)

Banned cuz your saying dood, dood


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 11, 2011)

Banned.













dood.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 11, 2011)

Banned like a prinny dood


----------



## haflore (Oct 11, 2011)

Banned for speaking like a dood, dood!


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 11, 2011)

Banned cuz dood, why are we saying "dood," dood?


----------



## haflore (Oct 11, 2011)

Banned because as far as I know, you two are unicorns or ponies or something so...I have no clue dood.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 11, 2011)

Banned cuz saying dood is awesome dood


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 11, 2011)

Banned cuz I know right? Dood?


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 11, 2011)

Banned cuz indeed dood


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 11, 2011)

BANNED! For DOOD with "DUDE"


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 11, 2011)

Banned cuz ;O;dood​


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 11, 2011)

Banned cuz... dood?


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 11, 2011)

Banned, dood.


----------



## haflore (Oct 11, 2011)

Banned because I'm confused doods.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 11, 2011)

Banned cuz I've never been forced to stay up while having a migraine before  usually i was allowed to just pass out~

... dood


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 11, 2011)

BANNED for your eyes are too glossy.


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 11, 2011)

Banned cuz it's a monocle. o_o


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 11, 2011)

BANNED! For no monocle's allowed!


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 11, 2011)

OBJECTION!!!
Banned.


----------



## haflore (Oct 11, 2011)

Banned because only a Judge can hand down sentences such as bans!


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 11, 2011)

Banned cuz I am a judge 

Dood?


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 11, 2011)

BANNED! For the judge must have the highest post here.


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 11, 2011)

Banned cuz that would be Toni..


----------



## Narayan (Oct 11, 2011)

banned coz if you're speaking abaout the EoF. FI's near the top.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 11, 2011)

Banned cuz in the whole EoF, I believe only TrollyDave has more posts than me :/


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 11, 2011)

Banned cuz that will change soon.


----------



## Narayan (Oct 11, 2011)

banned coz i'm still very far.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 11, 2011)

Banned cuz both of what you two said is true


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 11, 2011)

Banned cuz I only have 3532 EoF posts...I'm nowhere near any of you. ;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 11, 2011)

Banned cuz  how much does paarish have?

Edit: ; not that much of a difference~


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 11, 2011)

Banned cuz lol.
I have 746 notifications and counting.


----------



## Narayan (Oct 11, 2011)

banned coz that's a lot.


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 11, 2011)

Banned cuz I should shoot for 2000. 
I'm following the EoF, so every time someone posts in the EoF, I get a notification...


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 11, 2011)

Banned because i have no notifications :/


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 11, 2011)

Banned cuz...did you mess around with your settings yet? o.o


----------



## Narayan (Oct 11, 2011)

banned coz i don't like following a thread since i visit new content


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 11, 2011)

Banned cuz yep ; but I didn't want any notifications


----------



## Narayan (Oct 11, 2011)

banned coz what rank am i now?


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 11, 2011)

Banned cuz oh.


----------



## Narayan (Oct 11, 2011)

banned coz a hundred+ more and i'll pass paarish.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 11, 2011)

Banned cuz I will beat those ahead of me eventually


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 11, 2011)

Banned cuz those ahead of you stopped posting, so you have a chance to beat them.


----------



## Narayan (Oct 11, 2011)

banned coz i wish i would too, but my battery's broken and i need to charge more often.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 11, 2011)

Banned cuz... I tricked myself into still being awake o_o; i... how... why?!


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 11, 2011)

Banned cuz so is mine, it drains at the rate of 2-3% per second. o.o;
ninja'd.
I tricked myself into thinking I had nothing to do for tomorrow. Well, I'm fucked.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 11, 2011)

Banned cuz my battery is great for setting fires in the wilderness ;


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 11, 2011)

Banned my battery is better off used as a brick. ;O;


----------



## Narayan (Oct 11, 2011)

banned coz i used to do that, but i can't now...


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 11, 2011)

Banned cuz I tricked myself into thinking I needed to attend a conference today ;


----------



## Narayan (Oct 11, 2011)

banned coz conferences don't interest me.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 11, 2011)

Banned cuz interests and necessities are unfortunately two different flavors... 

Ugh >_>; im starting to doubt any sense i might be making, good nigh-... day?


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 11, 2011)

Banned cuz it's nighttime here. Gotta love time zones.


----------



## Narayan (Oct 11, 2011)

banned coz it's day here.  lunchtime


----------



## s4mid4re (Oct 11, 2011)

banned coz there are 8 guests in this thread @ Tuesday, October 11, 2011, 12:10 AM (Eastern)


----------



## Narayan (Oct 11, 2011)

banned coz what does that mean?


----------



## s4mid4re (Oct 11, 2011)

banned coz there are 6 guests and 1 anonymous user in this thread @ Tuesday, October 11, 2011, 12:15 AM (Eastern)



Spoiler



look at way bottom of each thread


----------



## Narayan (Oct 11, 2011)

banned coz i know. and i'm the anonymous one.


----------



## s4mid4re (Oct 11, 2011)

banned coz you're anonymous


----------



## Narayan (Oct 11, 2011)

banned coz no.


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 11, 2011)

Banned cuz yes.


----------



## Narayan (Oct 11, 2011)

banned coz no..


----------



## s4mid4re (Oct 11, 2011)

banned coz neither


----------



## Narayan (Oct 11, 2011)

banned coz no?


----------



## s4mid4re (Oct 11, 2011)

banned coz yes?


----------



## Narayan (Oct 11, 2011)

banned coz my cats are hungry... need to feed them.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 11, 2011)

Banned cuz I  cats


----------



## Narayan (Oct 11, 2011)

banned coz i have 5


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 11, 2011)

Banned cuz  

I have one  and i loves her~


----------



## Paarish (Oct 11, 2011)

banned cos i think we need pics of narayan's kittens


----------



## haflore (Oct 11, 2011)

Banned because I agree.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 11, 2011)

haflore said:


> Banned because I agree.


----------



## Narayan (Oct 11, 2011)

banned coz i'll show you pics of bat wings... guess where i found it.


----------



## Paarish (Oct 11, 2011)

banned cos... where?


----------



## Narayan (Oct 11, 2011)

banned coz, where my cats was sleeping...oh and do bats have tails longer than a man's palm? coz my female cat was munching on something when i got home.


----------



## Paarish (Oct 11, 2011)

banned cos that's very.... CUTE!


----------



## Narayan (Oct 11, 2011)

banned coz....cute?


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 11, 2011)

Banned cuz i want kittens now ;O;


----------



## Narayan (Oct 11, 2011)

banned coz irght-click your cat and select "breed" now just wait.


----------



## Paarish (Oct 11, 2011)

banned cos the mouse has turned into an hourglass and won't let me do anything ;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 11, 2011)

Banned cuz my cat is desexed D: 

They tell my to spend money on a new upgrade


----------



## impizkit (Oct 11, 2011)

Banned because this thread sux!

Banned because I just spammed myself.

Now I see that it merges your own posts if they are in order. Ban for that.


----------



## Gameking-4 (Oct 11, 2011)

banned because


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 11, 2011)

Banned for... ninjas? BELIEVE IT!!!


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Oct 11, 2011)

banned because i have a steam account nao


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 11, 2011)

Banned cuz i have a steam account with no games D:


----------



## Paarish (Oct 11, 2011)

banned cos i have games but i have a shit laptop


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 11, 2011)

Banned cuz my laptop sucks but it can play oblivion :/


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 11, 2011)

Banned cuz my laptop sucks. Period.


----------



## haflore (Oct 11, 2011)

Banned because I know the feeling.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 11, 2011)

BANNED! For a sucky laptop.


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 11, 2011)

Banned cuz I'm getting a new one soon. Hopefully, it won't suck as bad as this one. ;O;


----------



## haflore (Oct 11, 2011)

UniBan!


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 11, 2011)

BANNED! For what is 'uniban'?


----------



## haflore (Oct 11, 2011)

Banned because it's like a unicorn version of a ban, dood.


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 11, 2011)

Banned cuz uniban..?


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 11, 2011)

BANNED! For bandai!


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 11, 2011)

Banned for bananas!


----------



## haflore (Oct 11, 2011)

Banned for terra-cotta pie, dood!


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 11, 2011)

BANNED! For being a pesky penguin!


----------



## haflore (Oct 11, 2011)

Banned because I am not a pesky penguin. I'm a pesky, exploding, dæmon, penguin, dood!


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 11, 2011)

BANNED! For even calling yourself that and what do you mean by 'explode'?


----------



## haflore (Oct 11, 2011)

Banned because Prinnies explode dood, it's what we do when thrown or fall a great distance.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 11, 2011)

BANNED! For you are making it seem its fun!


----------



## haflore (Oct 11, 2011)

Banned because it is dood! Especially when you can't die as a result! 
(note: generally Prinnies are incapacitated on impact, I'm an exception.)


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Oct 12, 2011)

Banned cause you are a prinny


----------



## s4mid4re (Oct 12, 2011)

banned coz Nagisa is all mine!



Spoiler


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 12, 2011)

Banned.*™*


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 12, 2011)

Ban not withstanding


----------



## haflore (Oct 12, 2011)

Brandon says banned!


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 12, 2011)

My imaginary friend tells me to ban you... dood...


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 12, 2011)

My sister told me to ban you, so I did.

ninja'd.
...This ban makes no sense!


----------



## s4mid4re (Oct 12, 2011)

EDIT: banned for abiding to your sister.



Spoiler



I was referring to FrozenIndignation's avatar lol


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 12, 2011)

Banned cuz I had to! ;O;


----------



## s4mid4re (Oct 12, 2011)

banned coz you had to!


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 12, 2011)

Banned cuz I wanted to!


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Oct 12, 2011)

Banned cause I am at school


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 12, 2011)

Banned for banning from school.
My school blocked gbatemp... ;O;


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 12, 2011)

^ Banned school from blocking GBATemp


----------



## haflore (Oct 12, 2011)

Banned because you appear to be brand new. Hi there, dood.


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Oct 12, 2011)

Banned for being banned over being a prinny in your own rights


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 12, 2011)

Banned cuz *tosses prinny*

WHAT HAVE I DONE!? D:


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 12, 2011)

BANNED! For girl wearing a...living creature on her head is ridiculous.


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 12, 2011)

Banned cuz how is it so?


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 12, 2011)

BANNED! For wearing the crown of derpiness.


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 12, 2011)

Banned cuz derp.


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Oct 12, 2011)

Banned for, oh wait, Im a brony


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 12, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 12, 2011)

BANNED! For are you broning me?!


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Oct 12, 2011)

Banned cuz I am


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 12, 2011)

BANNED! For how can you be a brony and love anime!?


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Oct 12, 2011)

Banned for asking a silly question


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 12, 2011)

BANNED! For my question is as serious as can be.


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Oct 12, 2011)

Banned because I can easily be a brony and love anime,
Silly transforming Wii


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 12, 2011)

Banned for srs in EoF.


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Oct 12, 2011)

Banned cause I  'd you


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 12, 2011)

BANNED! For how does a person get ninja'd?


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 12, 2011)

Banned cuz I was too slow in posting my ban. ;O;


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Oct 12, 2011)

Banned for being  on the MOOOOOOOOON


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 12, 2011)

BANNED! For a pony can't live on the moon without magic!


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 12, 2011)

Banned cuz that's an obvious lie.


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Oct 12, 2011)

Banned for having too much magic


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 12, 2011)

BANNED! For pony's with BIG eyes and crazy designed manes, are magical.


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Oct 12, 2011)

Banned for being a non-magical Wii


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 12, 2011)

BANNED! For I am a transforming Wii! You is just a girl with no powers!


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Oct 12, 2011)

Banned cause all Wii's can transform and you arnt different to this rest but I can talk to Dango's


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 12, 2011)

BANNED! For what is a dango?!


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Oct 12, 2011)

Banned, *points at Dango's*


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 12, 2011)

BANNED! For I don't see them and what do they do?


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Oct 12, 2011)

Banned for not seeing
the green, blue and pink guys are Dango's


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 12, 2011)

BANNED! What are their uses, why are they helpful?


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Oct 12, 2011)

Banned cause you ask too many questions *hugs Dango's*


----------



## s4mid4re (Oct 12, 2011)

EDIT: banned because nagisa + dango is too badass!



Spoiler



believe me, dango's are food


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 12, 2011)

BANNED! For I want to eat a dango!


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Oct 12, 2011)

Banned cuz you aint eating my Dango's


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 12, 2011)

BANNED! For I will do it if you don't give me one.


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Oct 12, 2011)

Banned! Your not touching my Dango's


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 12, 2011)

BANNED! For I will do it if you dare me too.


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 12, 2011)

I say, what seems to be going on in here?

...Banning, I see? Very well, you shall be banned by none other than I, Celestia!


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 12, 2011)

BANNED! For I don't take lightly to bans especially by a rainbow mane pony.


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 12, 2011)

ಠ_ಠ


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 12, 2011)

BANNED! For that's not likely to happen, thank you for your vision of me getting ban by a rainbow mane pony- no wait, UNIHORN!


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 12, 2011)

Oh...well then...


----------



## haflore (Oct 12, 2011)

Ip Ban 2: Grand Hammer of Justice


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 12, 2011)




----------



## haflore (Oct 12, 2011)

Banned because  I love that one! Never thought I'd see it again.


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 12, 2011)

Banned cuz I could totally imagine you pushing the other penguin.


----------



## haflore (Oct 12, 2011)

Hydreigon said:


>


Yup, works good dood. Banned.


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 12, 2011)

Banned cuz dood! ;O;


----------



## Narayan (Oct 12, 2011)

banned coz cool images!


----------



## koimayeul (Oct 12, 2011)

banned coz moar; moar!


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 12, 2011)

Banned cuz i quite agree p_o


----------



## koimayeul (Oct 12, 2011)

Banned cuz here is one moar!


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 12, 2011)

Banned cuz :/


----------



## haflore (Oct 12, 2011)

Banned because I can't think of a good reason to ban you!


----------



## Narayan (Oct 12, 2011)

banned coz i can. and this is one of the reasons.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 12, 2011)

Banned dood :3


----------



## Narayan (Oct 12, 2011)

banned de geso~


----------



## Paarish (Oct 12, 2011)

banned using my new avatar and sig.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 12, 2011)

Banned cuz MAMORU~!!!


----------



## Narayan (Oct 12, 2011)

banned coz, meh..


----------



## Paarish (Oct 12, 2011)

banned cos the avatar is all pixelly D:


----------



## Narayan (Oct 12, 2011)

banned coz really?


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 12, 2011)

Banned for jagged edges.


----------



## Narayan (Oct 12, 2011)

banned coz...yay!


----------



## Paarish (Oct 12, 2011)

banned cos:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JYc05gZFly0


----------



## Narayan (Oct 12, 2011)

banned coz i don't wanna watch on yt.


----------



## haflore (Oct 12, 2011)

Banned for my signature.


----------



## Narayan (Oct 12, 2011)

banned coz i've already seen that and yes i can easily read that.


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Oct 12, 2011)

banned cuz i'm ill


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 12, 2011)

Banned cuz i hope you get better


----------



## Narayan (Oct 12, 2011)

banned coz drink some medicine. and don't get to close.
you ninja'd me.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 12, 2011)

:/

Banned for being ninja'd?


----------



## Narayan (Oct 12, 2011)

banned coz only 2 more spam~


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 12, 2011)

Banned cuz my own avatar amuses me :/


----------



## Paarish (Oct 12, 2011)

banned cos hi


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 12, 2011)

Banned cuz SPINZAKU!!!...
... 
spinbel?


----------



## Narayan (Oct 12, 2011)

banned coz i think i'll change my avabut, nah...too much work.


----------



## haflore (Oct 12, 2011)

Banned for Prinny-like laziness!


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 12, 2011)

Banned, dood.


----------



## Narayan (Oct 13, 2011)

banned degeso~


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 13, 2011)

Banned cuz I have over a thousand notifications. ;O;


----------



## Narayan (Oct 13, 2011)

banned coz....i dare you to read all that.


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 13, 2011)

Banned cuz I wanna let it climb to 5000 or more. Then, I'll see what happens. ;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 13, 2011)

Banned cuz i have... NO NOTIFICATIONS!!!
oooh... scary~ D:


----------



## Narayan (Oct 13, 2011)

banned coz i'm reporting this...uhmm...notification abuse?


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 13, 2011)

Banned cuz D: isn't the notification abusing hydreigon~?


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Oct 13, 2011)

Banned for being on break


----------



## Narayan (Oct 13, 2011)

@ f/i yes, it could be like that...


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 13, 2011)

Banned cuz we have to help hydreigon D:

*goes insane*


----------



## Narayan (Oct 13, 2011)

banned coz, if only i was a mod, i shall edit his settings...


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 13, 2011)

Banned cuz if i were a mod, the other mods would ban me D:


----------



## Narayan (Oct 13, 2011)

banned coz, i wouldn't
if i were a mod.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 13, 2011)

Banned cuz being a mod is like opening a box of chocolates:
You never know who you need to moderate, and the job on a whole may or may not cause explosive diarrhea.


----------



## Narayan (Oct 13, 2011)

banned coz it's worth it.


----------



## Paarish (Oct 13, 2011)

banned cos you're worth it



Spoiler


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 13, 2011)

Banned cuz my liver was not worth the cost of selling it on the black market...


----------



## Narayan (Oct 13, 2011)

banned coz how many did you sell?


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 13, 2011)

Banned cuz not enough to put me through university, so im taking up harvesting organs with crappily written licence agreements


----------



## Narayan (Oct 13, 2011)

banned coz sell one of your eyes. one eye is enough.


----------



## Paarish (Oct 13, 2011)

banned cos why doesn't he go ALL the way and sell one of his lungs?
or testicle?


----------



## Narayan (Oct 13, 2011)

banned coz gotta save some for later.


----------



## Paarish (Oct 13, 2011)

banned cos oh yeah...


----------



## Narayan (Oct 13, 2011)

banned coz we can't fake deleted posts anymore


----------



## Paarish (Oct 13, 2011)

banned cos nooooooooooo.....!!!!


----------



## haflore (Oct 13, 2011)

Banned because the deleted ban will be missed.


----------



## alex_0706 (Oct 13, 2011)

banned because im banned here before


----------



## Sheimi (Oct 13, 2011)

Banned cuz I ate all teh cookies


----------



## haflore (Oct 13, 2011)

Banned for not saving any! D:


----------



## pistone (Oct 13, 2011)

banned for the new gbatemp ip.board !!! its just amazing ........also on phone


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 13, 2011)

Banned cuz its... nice...


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 13, 2011)

Banned cuz I just noticed your new avatar.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 13, 2011)

Banned cuz 

Whatcha think~?


----------



## haflore (Oct 13, 2011)

Banned for inquiring!


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 13, 2011)

Banned cuz dood


----------



## haflore (Oct 13, 2011)

Banned for being ** fast, dood.


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 13, 2011)

Banned cuz ಠ_ಠ


----------



## Paarish (Oct 13, 2011)

banned cos F/I you need to put a prinny hat for narayan D:
*pokes F/I with stick*
and you also need to do Chi-chan when he gets his new one! >_<
or I could do it?


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 13, 2011)

Banned cuz 
Oh yeah...

...
Nara-kuns current avatar with a prinny hat right?
And who is chi?... skyroach?


----------



## Paarish (Oct 13, 2011)

yep 

*kinda hopes everyone will take the hint O_Q*


----------



## haflore (Oct 13, 2011)

Banned for not banning!
A well known classic.


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 13, 2011)

Banned.


----------



## haflore (Oct 13, 2011)

Banned because there are no ponies in my PM box.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 13, 2011)

Banned cuz  Dood...


----------



## haflore (Oct 13, 2011)

Banned because inorite?


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 13, 2011)

Banned cuz all my PMs from F/I are back!


----------



## Paarish (Oct 13, 2011)

banned cos "" suggests some sexy exchanges so I would like to see these messages


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 13, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 13, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 13, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## Paarish (Oct 13, 2011)

banned cos that kinda looks like morse code :/

      becomes . - . -- .


----------



## haflore (Oct 13, 2011)

Banned because that's true.


----------



## Paarish (Oct 13, 2011)

banned cos haffy isn't allowed to join the prinny squad 



Spoiler



Only joking~


----------



## haflore (Oct 13, 2011)

Banned because the Lone Prinny rides again?


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 13, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 13, 2011)

Banned cuz o_o?!

*quits the prinny squad*


Spoiler



eats a sandwich


----------



## Paarish (Oct 13, 2011)

banned cos whaa---!?


----------



## haflore (Oct 13, 2011)

Astonished ban!


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 13, 2011)

Banned cuz D: PRINNY RULE no.1, you shall always include the word "dood" in all of your lines!!!


----------



## Paarish (Oct 13, 2011)

banned cos you forgot that my prinny was the Pringer X


----------



## haflore (Oct 13, 2011)

Banned because I am an ascended Prinny, we speak properly. Dood.


----------



## Paarish (Oct 13, 2011)

banned cos i did no such thing


----------



## haflore (Oct 13, 2011)

Banned because you did no such what?


----------



## Paarish (Oct 13, 2011)

banned cos you sly little...


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 13, 2011)

Banned cuz *10 hours later*
p...prinny rule... number... one... you... you will ALWAYS... include... the ... word... dood... IN ALL OF... your... lines...


----------



## haflore (Oct 13, 2011)

Banned because It's not healthy to keep on like that for 10 hours, dood...


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 13, 2011)

Banned cuz *50 days later*
...


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 13, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 13, 2011)

. .--. .. -.-. / -- --- .-. ... . / -.-. --- -.. . / -... .- -. .-.-.-


----------



## haflore (Oct 13, 2011)

Bannedbecauseihadtoomuchcoffeandnowicantshutupdood!helpineedhelpsavemedood!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 13, 2011)

Banned cuz D: isent being hyper on 20 hour shifts a good thing?


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 13, 2011)

-... .- -. -. . -.. / -.-. ..- --.. / .. .----. -- / ..- ... .. -. --. / -- --- .-. ... . / -.-. --- -.. . / .- -. -.. / .. / -.-. .- -. .----. - / ... - --- .--. .-.-.-


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 13, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 13, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 13, 2011)

-... .- -. -. . -.. / -.-. ..- --.. / .--. .-. .. -. -. -.-- / .-. ..- .-.. . / -. ..- -- -... . .-. / .---- --..-- / -.-- --- ..- / ... .... .- .-.. .-.. / .- .-.. .-- .- -.-- ... / .. -. -.-. .-.. ..- -.. . / - .... . / .-- --- .-. -.. / .-..-. -.. --- --- -.. .-..-. / .. -. / .- .-.. .-.. / --- ..-. / -.-- --- ..- .-. / .-.. .. -. . ... ? ? ?


----------



## haflore (Oct 13, 2011)

Banned for morse banning.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 13, 2011)

Banned cuz morse code tastes weird :/


----------



## haflore (Oct 13, 2011)

Dit dit dit, ban ban ban, dit dit dit.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 13, 2011)

ba... na... na... banned


----------



## haflore (Oct 14, 2011)

Banned for a rather amusing avatar.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 14, 2011)

Banned cuz thanks~


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 14, 2011)

Banned cuz dood!


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 14, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## s4mid4re (Oct 14, 2011)

banned coz


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 14, 2011)

Banned for not wearing a bright orange costume


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 14, 2011)

Banned cuz BELIEVE IT!!!


----------



## haflore (Oct 14, 2011)

Banned for giving me Deja Vu.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 14, 2011)

Banned cuz this thread does that


----------



## haflore (Oct 14, 2011)

Banned for doing it again! D:


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 14, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 14, 2011)

Banned cuz D:


----------



## haflore (Oct 14, 2011)

Banned because almost everything looks better on Dark theme!


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 14, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 14, 2011)

Banned cuz if I type in this color, you may not be able to see this while using the dark theme.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 14, 2011)

Banned cuz of waffles


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Oct 14, 2011)

Banned cause Im at school in a study period, Studying GBAtemp


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 14, 2011)

Banned... yar...


----------



## Narayan (Oct 14, 2011)

welcome ban! hi!


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Oct 14, 2011)

Banned for getting famous because of haters


----------



## Narayan (Oct 14, 2011)

banned coz are you one?


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 14, 2011)

Banned cuz its the only reason people know who i am on gbatemp


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Oct 14, 2011)

Banned for Letting me be a prinny


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 14, 2011)

Banned cuz I dont remember letting you be a prinny :/ i remember a bunch of alcohol though...


----------



## Narayan (Oct 14, 2011)

banned coz tha wasn't alchohol, 'twas gasoline.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 14, 2011)

Banned cuz... i was wondering why it burned quicker than usual :/


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Oct 14, 2011)

Banned cause it wasnt gasoline it was Nara-sama's milk


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 14, 2011)

Banned cuz i was wondering why it was white...


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Oct 14, 2011)

Banned cause Im bored


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 14, 2011)

Banned cuz im being stalked :/


----------



## Narayan (Oct 14, 2011)

banned coz run and don't look back.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 14, 2011)

Banned cuz pink hair is cool~


----------



## Narayan (Oct 14, 2011)

banned coz maybe...


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 14, 2011)

Banned cuz pink haired yandere is best


----------



## Narayan (Oct 14, 2011)

banned coz i agree,


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 14, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## Narayan (Oct 14, 2011)

banned coz i need more of her, but i wish she was the same younger looking than the mature looking yuno.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 14, 2011)

Banned cuz her character amuses me


----------



## Narayan (Oct 14, 2011)

banned coz same, isn't her smile most lovely?


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Oct 14, 2011)

Banned cause your avatar looks like a goat had sex with a human


----------



## Narayan (Oct 14, 2011)

banned coz it's not a goat... it's a cow...miltank to be exact.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 14, 2011)

Narayan said:


> banned coz same, isn't her smile most lovely?


Banned cuz its as lovely as she is psychotic


----------



## koimayeul (Oct 14, 2011)

bannec cuz psychotic is sexy


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 14, 2011)

Banned cuz  orly?


----------



## Narayan (Oct 14, 2011)

banned coz yes.


----------



## koimayeul (Oct 14, 2011)

banned cuz fall in agreement, psychotic is sexy


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 14, 2011)

Banned cuz she might get inbetween me and nara-kun
*starts stabbing her with a knife*


----------



## Paarish (Oct 14, 2011)

banned cos I thought that was my job


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 14, 2011)

Banned cuz :/
*insert something here to prove i am insane*


----------



## Narayan (Oct 14, 2011)

banned coz, if she wasn't psychotic, i'd have a night with her. but for me, psychotics are "for your eyes only".

edit: i was ninja'd


----------



## Paarish (Oct 14, 2011)

banned cos you were ninja'd quite epicly.

and yay you got 2,000 posts!


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 14, 2011)

Banned cuz i suck at posting outside EoF :/


----------



## Paarish (Oct 14, 2011)

banned cos yep you sure you do! 
*looks at post count*


----------



## Narayan (Oct 14, 2011)

banned coz it's not his fault...
i mean, the people outside EoF are strange crazy.


----------



## Paarish (Oct 14, 2011)

banned cos then its your fault


----------



## coolness (Oct 14, 2011)

banned! because this is the only thread with 3115 pages


----------



## Narayan (Oct 14, 2011)

banned coz why is it my fault?


----------



## Paarish (Oct 14, 2011)

banned cos i dunno :/


----------



## Narayan (Oct 14, 2011)

banned coz you said it was my fault with no valid reason.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 14, 2011)

Banned cuz I don't see much of a reason to post outside the EoF anywayz :/ just a bunch of people complaining over trivial things...


----------



## Paarish (Oct 14, 2011)

Narayan said:


> banned coz you said it was my fault with no valid reason.


banned cos i don't need one. I am Paarish


FrozenIndignation said:


> Banned cuz I don't see much of a reason to post outside the EoF anywayz :/ just a bunch of people complaining over trivial things...


banned cos i agree with you however ive magically racked up 1,000 posts


----------



## Narayan (Oct 14, 2011)

banned coz i'm now on my way to the blue medal...


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 14, 2011)

Banned cuz :/ 
Maybe i should just spam the topics and quit at 500...

Although it seems to be easier to provoke someone into relaying their moot opinions on a subject...
:/


----------



## Narayan (Oct 14, 2011)

banned coz be careful though, you might get banned if you just post something to provoke others.


----------



## Paarish (Oct 14, 2011)

banned cos i agree


----------



## Narayan (Oct 14, 2011)

banned coz just post something.....that's related to the topic.


----------



## Paarish (Oct 14, 2011)

banned cos i agree


----------



## Narayan (Oct 14, 2011)

banned coz how about you paary, you were longer than me....






Paarish said:


> banned cos i agree



just testing something.


----------



## Paarish (Oct 14, 2011)

banned cos i agree


----------



## Narayan (Oct 14, 2011)

banned coz paary, are your notification for quotes on?


----------



## Paarish (Oct 14, 2011)

banned cos no
do you want me to quote you?






Narayan said:


> banned coz paary, are your notification for quotes on?



did it anyway


----------



## Narayan (Oct 14, 2011)

banned coz i knew it....thanks for participating in my little experiment.


----------



## Paarish (Oct 14, 2011)

banned cos hooray! i'm useful!
i'm having a wonderful time! (\/) ( ;,,,; ) (\/)


----------



## Narayan (Oct 14, 2011)

banned coz why?


----------



## Paarish (Oct 14, 2011)

cos I helped your experiment.
banned for asking


----------



## Narayan (Oct 14, 2011)

banned coz that was a wonderful time?


----------



## Paarish (Oct 14, 2011)

banned cos yes it was


----------



## Narayan (Oct 14, 2011)

banned coz i didn't know you easily get happy...


----------



## Paarish (Oct 14, 2011)

banned cos im an attention whore.


----------



## Narayan (Oct 14, 2011)

banned coz that's bad.


----------



## Paarish (Oct 14, 2011)

banned cos yes it is.
i like attention


----------



## Narayan (Oct 14, 2011)

banned coz are you happy now?


----------



## Paarish (Oct 14, 2011)

banned cos yes i am


----------



## Narayan (Oct 14, 2011)

banned coz go play with yourslef


----------



## Paarish (Oct 14, 2011)

banned cos thats no fun D;


----------



## Narayan (Oct 14, 2011)

banned coz it is. it just won't last long


----------



## coolness (Oct 14, 2011)

banned because you 2 are trollers


----------



## haflore (Oct 14, 2011)

Nanashi no BAN, dood!!


----------



## Paarish (Oct 14, 2011)

banned cos i'm playing it dood!


----------



## haflore (Oct 14, 2011)

Banned because I want to know how you like it, dood!?


----------



## Paarish (Oct 14, 2011)

banned cos it's good dood!
especially the audio dood!


----------



## haflore (Oct 14, 2011)

Banned because it's the best horror game on DS, dood!
Also, I jumped once for the dumbest thing. >__> after that went into "horror mode," and no more epic scares have been had.


----------



## Paarish (Oct 14, 2011)

banned cos i jumped at a silly bit as well:


Spoiler: The First Day spoiler



When the mirror falls when you're in that guys flat. It was so sudden and unexpected


----------



## haflore (Oct 14, 2011)

Banned because that's the EXACT spot I jumped at!


----------



## Paarish (Oct 14, 2011)

banned cos hehe. I just hope nothing like that happens again T_T


----------



## haflore (Oct 14, 2011)

Banned because 


Spoiler



One of those sliding beds will move very suddenly on the third day


----------



## Paarish (Oct 14, 2011)

banned cos im not gonna open that spoiler until i find out what day its from


----------



## haflore (Oct 14, 2011)

Banned because it's from day 3.


----------



## Paarish (Oct 14, 2011)

banned cos that was a close call... 
good thing i didn't open it. 



Spoiler: The Hospital



I DON'T LIKE IT HERE!
Teacher: Hey student! Go to a supposedly abandoned hospital where bad shit happened a long time ago.
Me: ;O;


----------



## haflore (Oct 14, 2011)

Banned because: A. Your spoiler was broken. B. Makes sense to me!!


----------



## Paarish (Oct 14, 2011)

banned cos i would hate to be your student then 

EDIT: 3DS needs charging


----------



## haflore (Oct 14, 2011)

Banned because I don't teach!


----------



## Paarish (Oct 14, 2011)

banned cos you never should be if you're gonna send them to those sorts of places...


----------



## haflore (Oct 14, 2011)

Banned because I don't need to, I'll just tell them I'm a teacher. 
If they're gonna go to a haunted hospital, they'll believe I'm a teacher!


----------



## Paarish (Oct 14, 2011)

banned cos for making me lol.
I'm stuck ;O;


----------



## haflore (Oct 14, 2011)

Banned because you should tell haflore your problem. He can( probably) help.


----------



## Paarish (Oct 14, 2011)

banned cos i figured it out... hehe... 
and now im freaked... i wish i was stuck again...
*tempted to take headphones out but that'll ruin the fun*


----------



## haflore (Oct 14, 2011)

Banned because you can remove the headphones, it's still creepy! :scared:
(yes, I know that emote doesn't exist)


----------



## Paarish (Oct 14, 2011)

banned cos i die :/


----------



## haflore (Oct 14, 2011)

Banned because...what? Where?


----------



## Paarish (Oct 14, 2011)

banned cos you're next haffy *scary face*



Spoiler



Riko did it! D:


----------



## haflore (Oct 14, 2011)

Banned because I suspect you're much further along than I, since I'm not sure what she would have done...


----------



## Paarish (Oct 14, 2011)

banned cos I finished the hospital and I refuse to proceed any further...


----------



## haflore (Oct 14, 2011)

Seriously? Banned because I'm further than you then!


----------



## Paarish (Oct 14, 2011)

banned cos im not rushing it:

1) To make the game last as long as possible

2) I have to man-up first *serious face*


----------



## haflore (Oct 14, 2011)

Banned because:

1) I respect that.

2) You just reminded me of a song. 

3) Ooh, scary! I was trapped in a room with a ghost beca-- *shuck!* *spits blood*


----------



## Paarish (Oct 14, 2011)

banned cos I just saw Nanashi no Game: Me trailer. It looks really


----------



## haflore (Oct 14, 2011)

Banned because I agree!


----------



## Paarish (Oct 14, 2011)

banned cos


----------



## haflore (Oct 14, 2011)

Banned because things are coming together now! :omfg:


----------



## Paarish (Oct 14, 2011)

banned cos you're too fast D: (thats what she said )
I haven't even touched it again!


----------



## haflore (Oct 14, 2011)

Banned because she said no such thing!! 


Spoiler: General spoiler



It seems to be a pretty classic origin anyway.


----------



## Paarish (Oct 14, 2011)

banned cos no way josé...

and yes that is what she said


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 14, 2011)




----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 14, 2011)

Banned cuz ;O;


----------



## Paarish (Oct 14, 2011)

banned cos NO EFFING WAY!


----------



## haflore (Oct 14, 2011)

Banned because I guess you didn't read the spoiler. In that case, I expect you'll quite enjoy the rest of the game when you get back to it. If you have read it, still banned as you'll still enjoy it as there are no explicit spoilers in that message!


----------



## Paarish (Oct 14, 2011)

banned cos no i didn't and i don't plan to


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 14, 2011)

Banned cuz i always open spoilers in hopes of finding ponies.


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 14, 2011)

Banned cuz...


Spoiler: this spoiler contains ponies.



ponies.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 14, 2011)

ed


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 14, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:


> ed


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 14, 2011)

Hydreigon said:


> FrozenIndignation said:
> 
> 
> > ed


----------



## haflore (Oct 14, 2011)

Banned because the pony on the right of your sig looks REALLY odd on the dark theme.


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 14, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Hydreigon said:
> 
> 
> > FrozenIndignation said:
> ...


----------



## haflore (Oct 15, 2011)

Banned because I need to make time to play Fatal Frame.


----------



## Paarish (Oct 15, 2011)

banned for finishing Nanashi no game in ONE DAY! (not even one day! it was like 5 hours or something :/)


----------



## haflore (Oct 15, 2011)

Banned because it took me about...8 hours( on and off) actually.


----------



## Paarish (Oct 15, 2011)

banned cos you're too fast D:
At least now you can play FF or something


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 15, 2011)

Banned cuz i just finished patching it :/


----------



## haflore (Oct 15, 2011)

Banned because I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Oct 15, 2011)

Banned cuz silly prinny trix are for kids


----------



## haflore (Oct 15, 2011)

Banned because I only eat Cap'n Crunch, dood!


----------



## s4mid4re (Oct 15, 2011)

banned coz who's Cap'n Crunch?


----------



## haflore (Oct 15, 2011)

Banned because Cap'n Crunch is a breakfast cereal.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Oct 15, 2011)

Banned because when you drop you're gonna explode!!



Spoiler



we don't want you exploding here


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 15, 2011)

Banned cuz the scarf prevents explosion


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 15, 2011)

Banned cuz 
*tosses prinny*

...I guess you're right...


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Oct 15, 2011)

Banned because you have the intent to kill in your eyes!


EDIT: Ninja'd


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 15, 2011)

Banned cuz...what lazors?


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 15, 2011)

Banned cuz it will not be intent for long


----------



## haflore (Oct 15, 2011)

Banned because intent to kill is...nevermind, you're good.


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 15, 2011)

Banned cuz ninja'd ;O;


----------



## haflore (Oct 15, 2011)

Banned for getting  'd.


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 15, 2011)

Edited ban.


----------



## haflore (Oct 15, 2011)

All original content ban.


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 15, 2011)

Unoriginal ban.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Oct 15, 2011)

Intentional BAN!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 15, 2011)

Unintentional ban. whoops~ ;O;


----------



## haflore (Oct 15, 2011)

Stately ban. :officious:


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 15, 2011)

Distracted playing nanashi no game ban


----------



## haflore (Oct 15, 2011)

Banned because I'm resisting the urge to spoil it!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 15, 2011)

Banned cuz i'll beat it soon enough anywayz :/


----------



## sputnix (Oct 15, 2011)

banned because you don't think Pierre Kirby is the greatest action film star ever


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 15, 2011)

Banned cuz yeah :/
but kirby is always an awesome name


----------



## Paarish (Oct 15, 2011)

banned even though I agree


----------



## YetoJesse (Oct 15, 2011)

Banned just because you agree...


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 15, 2011)

Banned cuz OMG kitty~


----------



## s4mid4re (Oct 15, 2011)

banned coz you're a brony, so you're only supposed to be   at ponies!

btw OMG kitty~


----------



## Paarish (Oct 15, 2011)

banned cos bronies can  anything! 
OMG kitty~


----------



## Ace (Oct 15, 2011)

Banned cause y'all gotta





up a little bit, eh?


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 15, 2011)

Banned cuz just like fluttershy: i love everything.

OMG kitty~


----------



## Paarish (Oct 15, 2011)

banned cos i  fluttershy...


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 15, 2011)

Banned cuz I need to act more like pinkie pie >_>;


----------



## Ace (Oct 15, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Banned cuz I need to act more like pinkie pie >_>;


Banned cause I'm gonna help you to do so:


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 15, 2011)

Acy~ are you loco in the coco?!

Banned~


----------



## Paarish (Oct 15, 2011)

banned cos pinkie pie is no way as awesome as fluttershy...


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 15, 2011)

Yea, but I- I mean pinkie pie, gets to break the fourth wall

THE FOURTH WALL!!!
banned


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 15, 2011)

Banned cuz what about derpy?


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 15, 2011)

Banned cuz derpy can see beyond the 4th wall, and does it with style


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 15, 2011)

Banned cuz oh.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 15, 2011)

Banned cuz she also has muffin ray vision.


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 15, 2011)

Banned cuz I can count to them.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 15, 2011)

Banned cuz I can count to banana muffin


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 16, 2011)

Banned cuz derp.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 16, 2011)

And then I said OATMEAL?! are you banned?!


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 16, 2011)

Banned for waffles.


----------



## s4mid4re (Oct 16, 2011)

banned for dango.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 16, 2011)

Banned for mochi


----------



## s4mid4re (Oct 16, 2011)

banned for ramen.


----------



## haflore (Oct 16, 2011)

Banned for casados.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 16, 2011)

Banned for udon


----------



## s4mid4re (Oct 16, 2011)

banned for soba.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 16, 2011)

Banned for somen


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 16, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Banned for *semen*


----------



## haflore (Oct 16, 2011)

Banned for schnitzel.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 16, 2011)

Banned for melon bread


----------



## s4mid4re (Oct 16, 2011)

banned for anpan


----------



## haflore (Oct 16, 2011)

Banned for pan de muerto.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 16, 2011)

Banned cuz pane de casa


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 16, 2011)

Banned.


----------



## haflore (Oct 16, 2011)

Banned because I can't believe this thread was dead for over 10 hours!


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 16, 2011)

Banned cuz I bumped it.


----------



## haflore (Oct 16, 2011)

Thank-you-ban.


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 16, 2011)

You're-welcome-ban.


----------



## Paarish (Oct 16, 2011)

plain-old banned!


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 16, 2011)

Banned for *insert reason here*


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 16, 2011)

*Ban related post*


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 16, 2011)

Unrelated ban.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 16, 2011)

Medical ban.


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 16, 2011)

Surgical ban.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 16, 2011)

Insane Ban


----------



## haflore (Oct 16, 2011)

Banned because I've been watching Rage videos all day.


----------



## Paarish (Oct 16, 2011)

banned cos GBAtemp is back


----------



## sputnix (Oct 16, 2011)

banned because you cause you brought down gbatemp


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 17, 2011)

Banned cuz i did it with style


----------



## HellBoyX1000 (Oct 17, 2011)

Banned because your agrument is invalid.

(What??!)


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 17, 2011)

Invalid argument ban.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 17, 2011)

Applejack's ban


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 17, 2011)

Fluttershy's ban.


----------



## HellBoyX1000 (Oct 17, 2011)

Banned for Crazy .gif


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 17, 2011)

Banned cuz I have it as my profile bg.


----------



## HellBoyX1000 (Oct 17, 2011)

Banned because you killed me when I went to your profile!


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 17, 2011)

Banned cuz I should put up a warning...


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 17, 2011)

Banned cuz i enjoy it


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 17, 2011)

Banned cuz I also do enjoy it. A lot. 

And what Vulpes said was true!


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 17, 2011)

Banned cuz seizures are fun


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 17, 2011)

Banned cuz seizures make me say "YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYY!!!!"


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 17, 2011)

Banned cuz... :/ i was sure i posted in the true or false game...


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 17, 2011)

Banned cuz you did?


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 17, 2011)

Banned cuz :/ im confused...


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 17, 2011)

Banned cuz I suspet nothig.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 17, 2011)

Banned cuz i regret nothig


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 17, 2011)

Banned cuz *sneeze*


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 17, 2011)

Banned cuz :/


Spoiler






FrozenIndignation said:


> True.
> 
> The next person likes kittens.





>_> then why is it not showing up?


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 17, 2011)

Banned cuz I don't know...


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 17, 2011)

Banned cuz WAFFLES!!! *gets hit by letter* OUCH MY EYE *trips and falls into pudding mixed with penicillin* CRAP, ALLERGIC!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 17, 2011)

Banned cuz what a fall...


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 17, 2011)

Banned cuz there is more insanity where that came from


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 17, 2011)

Banned cuz...*somehow lights self on fire*


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 17, 2011)

Banned cuz *lights water of fire*


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 17, 2011)

Banned cuz *drinks fire*


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 17, 2011)

Banned cuz *drinks chuck norris*


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 17, 2011)

Banned cuz *pisses rainbows*


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 17, 2011)

Banned cuz *vomits a goron*


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 17, 2011)

Banned cuz... 



Ace™ said:


> ♫♫♫♫PISSSSSS!!! PISSSSSSSINNG THE INVERSED RAINBOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOWWWWWWWWWWWW!♫♫♫♫♫♫♫♫


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 17, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 17, 2011)

Banned! For I will ban you for no reason.


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 17, 2011)

Banned cuz so will I!


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 17, 2011)

Banned cuz... nah, i cant ban you


----------



## haflore (Oct 17, 2011)

Banned because I have no such issues!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 17, 2011)

ed for peace and love


----------



## haflore (Oct 17, 2011)

Banned for transforming into Flonne, dood! D:


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 17, 2011)

ed cuz FLONE~ JUSTICE~


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 17, 2011)

Banned for great justice.


----------



## haflore (Oct 17, 2011)

Your are ban all belong to us, dood!!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 17, 2011)

FLONE BAN~


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 18, 2011)

Bumping this thread ban.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 18, 2011)

poking this thread with a stick ban


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 18, 2011)

Kicking this thread ban.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 18, 2011)

Spoiler: Cat in a spoiler ban


----------



## haflore (Oct 18, 2011)

Banned because that cat kinda looks high, dood.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 19, 2011)

Banned dood :3


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 19, 2011)

Dood!

Banned.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 19, 2011)

Prinny dood ban.


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 19, 2011)

Toss a prinny ban.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 19, 2011)

Explode ban.


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 19, 2011)

Remorse ban. D:


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 19, 2011)

Revival ban.


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 19, 2011)

Love it with fire ban.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 19, 2011)

Love the remains ban.


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 19, 2011)

Hydreigon said:


> Love it with fire ban.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 19, 2011)

Hydreigon said:


> Hydreigon said:
> 
> 
> > Love it with fire ban.


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 19, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Hydreigon said:
> 
> 
> > Hydreigon said:
> ...


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 19, 2011)

Hydreigon said:


> FrozenIndignation said:
> 
> 
> > Hydreigon said:
> ...


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Oct 19, 2011)

inb4 *Hydreigon* ban


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 19, 2011)

Hydreigon ban.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 19, 2011)

Banned for being before someone


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 19, 2011)

Banned for being after someone.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 19, 2011)

Banned after 3129 pages


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Oct 19, 2011)

Banned from school


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 19, 2011)

Banned at the speed of C


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 19, 2011)

Banned with the power of C++


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 19, 2011)

Banned by the power of python


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 19, 2011)

Banned with HTML. (I wish...)


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 19, 2011)

Spoiler: Banned with the power... OF RELIGION!!!...  wait what?!



[yt]rBVrPG2qmnI[/yt]


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 19, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 19, 2011)

Banned cuz 

lets never speak of it ever again...


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 19, 2011)

Banned cuz agreed.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 19, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 19, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 19, 2011)

ed cuz


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 19, 2011)

ed cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 19, 2011)

ed for


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 19, 2011)

ed for


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 19, 2011)

ed for


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 19, 2011)

ed for


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 19, 2011)

ed for


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 19, 2011)

cuz 







GRANVILLE!!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 19, 2011)

GRANVILLE!!! ed for


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Oct 19, 2011)

:biggrin:


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 19, 2011)

Banned for emoticon spam


----------



## Narayan (Oct 19, 2011)

ughh...this is frustrating...


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 19, 2011)

Banned cuz... whats wrong nara-kun~?


----------



## Narayan (Oct 19, 2011)

banned coz prinny can't beat the twin demons...
how can he get the ingredient if he can't beat those two...especially when they jump a lot...


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 19, 2011)

Banned cuz :/ ah, that...  yeah, its frustrating...


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 19, 2011)

Banned cuz PARTYPARTYPARTY!!!






Also, forever alone...


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 19, 2011)

Banned cuz :/


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 19, 2011)

Banned cuz they're all ninjas!


----------



## person66 (Oct 19, 2011)

Banned cuz I haven't banned anyone in ages


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 19, 2011)

Banned.
... non machomuu banned...


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Oct 19, 2011)

Banned cause both you and narayan are not responding to me


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 19, 2011)

Banned cuz i was afk for 5 minutes and you think I dont respond >_>;


----------



## Paarish (Oct 19, 2011)

banned cos i cba to go on skype...


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 19, 2011)

Banned cuz im lonely~ >_>; welp, better drown my sorrows... WITH VIDEO GAMES!!!!


----------



## Paarish (Oct 19, 2011)

banned cos that's the way i do it!


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 19, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## haflore (Oct 19, 2011)

Banned in honour of the Professor Layton dump!!


----------



## Narayan (Oct 19, 2011)

banned because of piracy.


----------



## Paarish (Oct 19, 2011)

banned cos i still need to finish unwound future


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 20, 2011)

Banned cuz i still need to beat the second one


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 20, 2011)

Banned cuz this avatar somehow reminds me of sausage head.
(Not sure if it's her expression that makes me think that way...)


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 20, 2011)

Banned cuz  

*trys to see it*
*sees it*
*rocks back and forth whispering "sausagehead will get me"*


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 20, 2011)

Banned cuz oh god, my own avatar is mindfucking me!


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 20, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 20, 2011)

Banned cuz 



Spoiler: 



no


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 20, 2011)

Banned cuz 



Spoiler: 



no



>_


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 20, 2011)

Banned in the name of sausage head.



Spoiler: no



no



Spoiler



no



Spoiler



no



Spoiler



no



Spoiler



no














EDIT: no


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 20, 2011)

Banned cuz im gonna blatantly copy you 



Spoiler: no



no



Spoiler



no



Spoiler



no



Spoiler



no



Spoiler



no














EDIT: no


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 20, 2011)

Banned cuz no. i am sausage head.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 20, 2011)

Banned cuz i am no sausage head


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 20, 2011)

Banned cuz no, i am a sausage head.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 20, 2011)

No.
Banned cuz i liek invisible text


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 20, 2011)

noBanned cuz I like tiny invisible text aligned to the right side of this page.​


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 20, 2011)

Nobanned cuz... um... i like fluttershy... if... thats okay with you...​


----------



## Narayan (Oct 20, 2011)

would you mind if i eat this?


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 20, 2011)

Banned for not banning :/


----------



## Narayan (Oct 20, 2011)

okay, i'll eat this then...*munch munch*


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 20, 2011)

ed for not banning


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Oct 20, 2011)

Banned for not being in the sausage car


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 20, 2011)

Banned cuz... what?


----------



## Narayan (Oct 20, 2011)

this taste good. *munch munch*


----------



## Paarish (Oct 20, 2011)

banned cos i would like a taste


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 20, 2011)

Banned cuz... 

>_>: replicated whatever nara-kun is eating


----------



## Paarish (Oct 20, 2011)

thank you~ 
*om nom nom*

oh youre banned for using fonomicry.


----------



## Narayan (Oct 20, 2011)

oh, it's gone...who took it? WHO TOOK IT?!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 20, 2011)

Banned cuz...
*makes a replica of a replica so now it can scream REPLICA!!! while being a REPLICA!!!*

>_>; oh, and i finally found a place where i can pre-order tales of the abyss... >_


----------



## Paarish (Oct 20, 2011)

banned cos woot

now preorder... ummm... FF13-2! >_


----------



## Narayan (Oct 20, 2011)

banned coz i'm really frustrated....so i had no choice but to use TempAR. prinny game y u so hard??


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 20, 2011)

Banned cuz :/ final fantasy 13-2? meh >_>; think ill wait~

As for prinny ; patience is a must~ *HATE THAT GAME >__>; err... its an awesome game...


----------



## Paarish (Oct 20, 2011)

banned playing prinny game-->NOT playing Tales of...


oh and play Blazblue Portable :3


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 20, 2011)

Banned cuz i like my blazblue on console :/


----------



## Paarish (Oct 20, 2011)

banned cos if the portable one continues to impress me, I'll get the sequel on PS3


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 20, 2011)

Banned cuz Im looking forward to the persona 4 fighting game 

On a final fantasy 13 note:
[yt]P7dOOy8kBJY[/yt]


----------



## Narayan (Oct 20, 2011)

banned coz blazblue don't like me too.... i suck at fighting games....i grew up with mmorpgs...


----------



## Paarish (Oct 20, 2011)

banned cos you pretty much suck at everything  (I kid! )


----------



## Narayan (Oct 20, 2011)

noooo i'm good at .....at....at...


----------



## Paarish (Oct 20, 2011)

banned for thinking...


----------



## Narayan (Oct 20, 2011)

...


----------



## Paarish (Oct 20, 2011)

banned for typing


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 20, 2011)

Banned cuz I'm weird in that either that im really good, or really bad >_>; which makes people think i go easy on them~

One hour im beating the most notorious of bosses, the next im dieing to the easiest of random encounters >_


----------



## Narayan (Oct 20, 2011)

banned coz that's weird indeed.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 20, 2011)

Banned cuz it applies to everything else too~


----------



## Narayan (Oct 20, 2011)

banned coz no...i suck at all boss fights.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 20, 2011)

Banned cuz i meant it applies to everything else I do >_>;

And i kinda doubt you suck at ALL boss fights >_> all prinny boss fights, yeah, cuz they are cheap frustrating pieces of annoyance until you get used to their patterns >_


----------



## Narayan (Oct 20, 2011)

yeah,  and 2v1 isn't fair, especially if you can only be hit 4 times and you can't bump into them.


----------



## haflore (Oct 20, 2011)

Banned because I don't know what I'm doing. 
*dances around naked*


----------



## Paarish (Oct 20, 2011)

banned for... whatever it is you're doing


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 20, 2011)

Banned! For not celebrating OCTOBERFEST.


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 20, 2011)

Banned cuz I have my own ideas of celebrating.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 20, 2011)

Banned for ponies can't get drunk at all!


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 21, 2011)

Banned cuz that's a lie!


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 21, 2011)

BANNED! Name one time a magical pony got drunk.


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 21, 2011)

Banned cuz I did. Multiple times.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 21, 2011)

Banned! For pics or didn't happen.


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 21, 2011)

Spoiler: Banned cuz...


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 21, 2011)

Banned cuz I drive myself to drink...


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 21, 2011)

Banned cuz I drink napalm.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 21, 2011)

Banned cuz i love the smell of napalm in the morning~


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 21, 2011)

Banned cuz now I want some...


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 21, 2011)

Banned cuz i like the way it burns


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 21, 2011)

Banned cuz it keeps me warm at night.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 21, 2011)

Banned cuz the souls of the damned keep me up at night


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 21, 2011)

Banned cuz I keep myself up at night.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 21, 2011)

Banned cuz


Spoiler:


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 21, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 21, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 21, 2011)

Banned cuz D:


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 21, 2011)

Banned cuz @[email protected]


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 21, 2011)

Banned cuz ;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 21, 2011)

Banned cuz I shall become discord~!!!

>_>; 

okay never mind...


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 21, 2011)

Banned cuz I shall become...


Spoiler



a tree. ;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 21, 2011)

Banned cuz


Spoiler: ;O; LAMENT!!!



[yt]oSLvjfrxynA[/yt]


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 21, 2011)

BANNED! For its a text highlighted in black.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 21, 2011)

Banned for muffins


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 21, 2011)

Banned for explosive muffins.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 21, 2011)

Banned for explosive banana muffins.


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 21, 2011)

Banned cuz you liek explosive bananas.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 21, 2011)

Banned cuz i exploded.
TO THE MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOON!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 21, 2011)

Banned FROM THE MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOON!!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 21, 2011)

Banned cuz in space, all you can hear is "yakity" sax


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 21, 2011)

Banned cuz orly?


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 21, 2011)

Banned cuz it would explain why im on the moon :/


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 21, 2011)

Banned cuz I hear it wherever I go. It's driving me even more insane.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 21, 2011)

Banned cuz i am following you


----------



## Narayan (Oct 21, 2011)

banned coz good morning!


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 21, 2011)

Banned cuz, morning nara-kun~  

>_>; wait... morning?


----------



## Narayan (Oct 21, 2011)

banned coz my mistake, it's already noon time, but i just woke up.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 21, 2011)

Banned cuz its always morning time for me ; *passes out*


----------



## Paarish (Oct 21, 2011)

banned cos good morning everyone!

banned cos good morning everyone!


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 21, 2011)

Banned cuz morning? sure! no problem!


----------



## Narayan (Oct 21, 2011)

banned coz today's boring....


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 21, 2011)

Banned cuz there is always stuff to do >_>; and if so, boredom must be a state of mind... too bad i dont feel like moving, its cushy here, though the chocolate rain tastes weird :/


----------



## Narayan (Oct 21, 2011)

i can't play any games...those available just frustrates me....even idolmaster sp for psp....y it not work?? ;O;


----------



## Paarish (Oct 21, 2011)

banned cos your psp sucks ass


----------



## Narayan (Oct 21, 2011)

banned coz forget psp 12 days x10 mods!!!! yay!!!it's not just the weekend! i iz hapi gaemer.


----------



## Paarish (Oct 21, 2011)

banned cos yay


----------



## Narayan (Oct 21, 2011)

banned coz gonna go now, 3pm here and x10 starts 5pm.... weeeeeeee!!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 21, 2011)

Banned cuz :/ I think im gonna start using my old psp again~


----------



## Paarish (Oct 21, 2011)

banned cos why bother? just use your Go


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Oct 21, 2011)

Banned for not telling Nara-sama to go on skype


----------



## Paarish (Oct 21, 2011)

banned cos i didn't realise that was my job -_-


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 21, 2011)

Paarish said:


> banned cos why bother? just use your Go


Banned cuz the circle nub annoys me on the go >_


----------



## Narayan (Oct 21, 2011)

banned coz i can't go on skype....


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 21, 2011)

Banned cuz i am alone alone >_< on skype...


----------



## Narayan (Oct 21, 2011)

banned coz....where's paarish and lars?


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 21, 2011)

Banned cuz paarish has gone for a walk... and larzy was silent :/ so~


----------



## pistone (Oct 21, 2011)

banned for my new awesome avatar yay


----------



## Paarish (Oct 21, 2011)

pistone said:


> banned for my new awesome avatar yay


banned cos it's not as awesome as mine



FrozenIndignation said:


> Banned cuz paarish has gone for a walk... and larzy was silent :/ so~


banned cos walks are fun.


----------



## kevan (Oct 21, 2011)

Banned 'cause I'm talking to Frozen on Skype!


----------



## Paarish (Oct 21, 2011)

banned cos skype eats all my ram... 
i'll be there in a sec...


----------



## Narayan (Oct 21, 2011)

banned coz i can't be on skype


----------



## Paarish (Oct 21, 2011)

banned cos rf sucks as much as i do


----------



## pistone (Oct 21, 2011)

banned coz it is 
its aweeeeeeeeesome !


----------



## Narayan (Oct 21, 2011)

banned coz it's not.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 21, 2011)

Banned cuz :/ Biker mice? now thats a blast from the past~

Edit: if you want it without the annoying white stuff


----------



## pistone (Oct 21, 2011)

banned coz no those are alll lieeeeeeeeeeeees .........LIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEES 
its awesomeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee 
@frozen that why i  you 

p.s i wasnt that active this time but i moved to the capital for my s2 master ,but as soon as i have a internet connection .............
well  will hit the fan 
untill then bye


----------



## Narayan (Oct 21, 2011)

banned coz yes it's a bit...


----------



## pistone (Oct 21, 2011)

Narayan said:


> banned coz yes it's a bit...


banned coz you mean aweeeeeeeeesome ..........right


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 21, 2011)

Banned cuz, want me to do the same to your sig?


----------



## pistone (Oct 21, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Banned cuz, want me to do the same to your sig?


banned coz........would you do that for me ?    

edit:
also your post count is = but  your post count on EOF .................AGAIN  
you should be proud
still 2 to go and you will take over the banned game muhahaha


----------



## Narayan (Oct 21, 2011)

banned coz...i just want to


----------



## pistone (Oct 21, 2011)

banned coz ........you just want to finish a sentence maybeh ?


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 21, 2011)

Banned cuz 






And yea, 2 more to go


----------



## Narayan (Oct 21, 2011)

banned coz what 2?


----------



## pistone (Oct 21, 2011)

banned coz ........thnx @frozen i own you one 
but now i have to go im on an internet caffe and the $ is going up XD
ce ya (and all the eof members) after some days ............coz then


Spoiler











thnx again for the avatar and sig ce ya 

p.s @narayan still 2  users and @frozen will have the most post here


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 21, 2011)

Banned cuz no problem  takes me about 10 seconds in photoshop~

And nara-kun, its two people who posted more in this thread.


----------



## Paarish (Oct 21, 2011)

banned cos narayan should join us on skype ;


----------



## Narayan (Oct 21, 2011)

banned coz can't. maybe next week.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 21, 2011)

Banned cuz this page is awesome
3141


----------



## Narayan (Oct 21, 2011)

banned coz why? biker mice?


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 21, 2011)

Banned cuz of the number pi

3.141


----------



## Paarish (Oct 21, 2011)

banned cos i know more:

3.14159


----------



## Paarish (Oct 21, 2011)

teehee double post


----------



## Narayan (Oct 21, 2011)

tee hee banned coz you didn't ban yourself


----------



## Paarish (Oct 21, 2011)

banned cos you didn't ban YOURSELF!


----------



## alex_0706 (Oct 21, 2011)

banned because i m not allowed to spamm here
and also nowane can do it

ps i ban myself


----------



## Narayan (Oct 21, 2011)

banned coz why did you ban yourself?


----------



## Paarish (Oct 21, 2011)

banned cos for asking a silly question


----------



## Narayan (Oct 21, 2011)

banned coz i met someone...she's beautiful.


----------



## Paarish (Oct 21, 2011)

banned cos omg yay! *hugs*


----------



## Narayan (Oct 21, 2011)

banned coz she's 2D


----------



## Paarish (Oct 21, 2011)

banned cos even yay-er


----------



## Narayan (Oct 21, 2011)

banned coz why? 3D is better thatn 2D.. it has 1 more D


----------



## Paarish (Oct 21, 2011)

banned cos sometimes less is more


----------



## Narayan (Oct 21, 2011)

banned coz really?


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 22, 2011)

Banned cuz really.


----------



## Narayan (Oct 22, 2011)

banned coz i leveled up earlier this morning... i played overnight....whooo...now onto more leveling.


----------



## Paarish (Oct 22, 2011)

banned cos keep on going N!


----------



## 7daysget (Oct 22, 2011)

banned for using R4 on 3DS


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 22, 2011)

Banned cuz i have not banned in a while... ish...


----------



## Narayan (Oct 22, 2011)

banned coz good night... time to sleep


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 22, 2011)

Banned cuz i probably need sleep :/ im seeing chocolate rain all of a sudden~


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 22, 2011)

Banned cuz chocolate rain~
Some stay dry and others feel the pain~


----------



## haflore (Oct 22, 2011)

Banned because I suddenly started reading DC comics.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 23, 2011)

BANNED! For DC comics have over like 1,000 issues to read through.


----------



## Paarish (Oct 23, 2011)

banned cos im tipsy~


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 23, 2011)

Banned cuz everyone i know is getting tipsy all of a sudden :/


----------



## Paarish (Oct 23, 2011)

banned cos i also cant sleep. so im using this as an oppurtunity to dish out my best material to Chi-chan without worrying about sounding like a total prat.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 23, 2011)

Banned cuz >_>; i think i am meant to do stuff...


----------



## Paarish (Oct 23, 2011)

banned cos i drank too much. and then i smoked. and niw my tummy is upset. cos my chest stole the ball


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 23, 2011)

Banned cuz I don't ever drink >_>; not even when given the chance...


----------



## Paarish (Oct 23, 2011)

Bamned cos i talk too much: http://gbatemp.net/blog/824/entry-8151-cant-sleep/


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 23, 2011)

Banned for linking me outside the EoF D:


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 23, 2011)

Banned cuz you were linked outside of the EoF.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 23, 2011)

Banned cuz its a lie~ there is nothing outside the EoF, 
EoF is all~ >_


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 23, 2011)

Sure...

Banned cuz there's another world out there. cwutididthar?


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 23, 2011)

Banned cuz yes


----------



## koimayeul (Oct 23, 2011)

Banned cuz there's one universe, duh!


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 23, 2011)

Banned cuz the universe is just one in a series of multiverse... or something like that...


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 23, 2011)

Banned cuz in an alternate universe, we actually ban people in this thread.


----------



## Narayan (Oct 23, 2011)

good night ban.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 23, 2011)

Banned cuz in an alternate world: i sleep at night.


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 23, 2011)

Banned cuz in an alternate world: we hate ponies.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 23, 2011)

Banned cuz in that alternate world: we ARE ponies.


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 23, 2011)

Banned cuz in an alternate universe: we watch humans.


----------



## Narayan (Oct 23, 2011)

banned coz i changed my mind....i need to level up.

and in an alternate world. i don't exist.


----------



## koimayeul (Oct 23, 2011)

banned cuz im from another planet


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 23, 2011)

Banned cuz I like trains.


----------



## koimayeul (Oct 23, 2011)

banned cuz i like* B*rains


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 23, 2011)

Banned cuz *grabs shotgun*


----------



## AlanJohn (Oct 23, 2011)

banned because i was able to put my peepee in my mouth


----------



## koimayeul (Oct 23, 2011)

banned cuz can i taste it??


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 23, 2011)

Banned cuz what seems to be going on in--
*walks out*

Actually... *walks back in*

Nahh... *walks out again*


----------



## AlanJohn (Oct 23, 2011)

Banned because yes my penis is open-sourced


----------



## s4mid4re (Oct 23, 2011)

banned coz I want the sdk for it, but I can't find it


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 23, 2011)

Banned.*;O;*​


----------



## pistone (Oct 23, 2011)

banned coz i shall modify your Pe** and make it 2.0 (small)  ...........its open source


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 24, 2011)

Banned cuz... eww... *leaves thread*


----------



## Thanatos Telos (Oct 24, 2011)

Banned because of the corrupt a wish thread.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 24, 2011)

Banned cuz i c wut u did thar


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 24, 2011)

Banned cuz *head pokes in*


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 24, 2011)

Banned cuz of muffin flavored bananas :/


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 24, 2011)

Banned cuz napalm flavored piss. Bear Grylls's favorite.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 24, 2011)

Banned cuz i guess he give a new meaning *puts on sunglasses* to getting pissed...


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 24, 2011)

Banned cuz YEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 24, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 24, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 24, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## duel (Oct 24, 2011)

Banned because you guys thought up 3146 pages of reasons to ban people.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 24, 2011)

Banned because its an important skill to have if one aspires to become a moderator!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 24, 2011)

Banned cuz so is making up a pointless reason for banning.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 24, 2011)

Banned cuz pointless?! POINTLESS?! ... actually yes...


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 24, 2011)

Banned for no reason at all.
(see what I mean?)


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 24, 2011)

Banned with a blunt object


----------



## duel (Oct 24, 2011)

Banned for every reason that has been listed so far.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 24, 2011)

Banned cuz this hand of mine glows with an awesome power~

It's burning grip TELLS ME TO DEFEAT YOU!!!

Take this, MY LOVE, MY ANGER, AND ALL OF MY SORROW~

SHINNING BAN!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 24, 2011)

Transparent ban.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 24, 2011)

I c wut u did thar loltransparant ban


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 24, 2011)

loltinytransparentban


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 24, 2011)

LOL i did the same kind of ban again ban​


----------



## duel (Oct 24, 2011)

Both banned for not banning each other enough.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 24, 2011)

Banned cuz i am the most active banner here ;... 
...

...

WAIT, I AM -NOT- A BANNER, DON'T HANG ME~


----------



## Narayan (Oct 24, 2011)

baenendad zco leelesq lqp;wem!!!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 24, 2011)

Banned cuz >__>;[/color]


----------



## Narayan (Oct 24, 2011)

banned coz i'm sleepy... didn't get enough sleep...


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 24, 2011)

Banned cuz i, too, need to get more sleep >_


----------



## Paarish (Oct 24, 2011)

banned cos me three


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 24, 2011)

Banned cuz 99 more posts to go


----------



## Narayan (Oct 24, 2011)

banned coz i'm not having a good day...


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 24, 2011)

Banned cuz... wanna talk about it?


----------



## Narayan (Oct 24, 2011)

banned coz nah not really...it's...just...no.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 24, 2011)

Banned cuz okay  feel free to pm me if you change your mind


----------



## AlanJohn (Oct 24, 2011)

banned because I dont want to be a brony anymore.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 24, 2011)

Banned cuz... ok? and?


----------



## AlanJohn (Oct 24, 2011)

banned because I watched the 1st episode and did not get a boner, so I'm not qualified


----------



## Narayan (Oct 24, 2011)

banned coz you get boners watching MLP?


----------



## AlanJohn (Oct 24, 2011)

banned because yes. DId you see those asses?


----------



## Narayan (Oct 24, 2011)

banned coz no....i didn't notice anything...


----------



## pistone (Oct 24, 2011)

banned coz you should suspect something!


----------



## Narayan (Oct 24, 2011)

banned coz that's not what i was told


----------



## pistone (Oct 24, 2011)

banned coz you should always do the contrary of what you have been told ...........so hate me 

also for using "coz instead of "caz" xD


----------



## xalphax (Oct 24, 2011)

Banned because I don't want to clean up that total mess that is my room right now, so I banned you instead and I hope that solves the problem.


----------



## pistone (Oct 24, 2011)

banned coz ..........ok ill help you
here a gift


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 24, 2011)

Banned cuz a bar of soap doesn't clean a room.

;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 25, 2011)

Banned cuz I dont want to ban


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 25, 2011)

Banned cuz neither do I, but we have to. ;O;


----------



## s4mid4re (Oct 25, 2011)

banned coz don't post here if you don't want to ban (or get banned)


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 25, 2011)

Banned cuz its an eternal paradox ;o;


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 25, 2011)

Banned FOREVERRRR...


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 25, 2011)

Banned cuz D:


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 25, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 25, 2011)

Banned for telling people i am not batman


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 25, 2011)

Banned cuz you're breaking up, I can't hear anything...


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 25, 2011)

I would like to avoid wasting my time filling this fictious banning order, but lest my message is seen as liking waffles, it shall be worth it!!!


----------



## Nimbus (Oct 25, 2011)

Banned because I just used a Darkchip.


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 25, 2011)

Banned cuz that. was. brilliant. ;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 25, 2011)

Banned cuz D:


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 25, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 25, 2011)

Banned cuz stop.

PONY TIME!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 25, 2011)

Banned cuz yay! YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYY!!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 25, 2011)

Banned cuz *goes insane*


----------



## s4mid4re (Oct 25, 2011)

banned coz your avatar is enough to express that you're insane


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 25, 2011)




----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 25, 2011)

Banned cuz my avatar has stopped amusing me :/ i should make a new one


----------



## pistone (Oct 25, 2011)

banned coz of your new awesome avatar


----------



## Skelletonike (Oct 25, 2011)

Banned due to my own boredoom.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 25, 2011)

Banned for the sake of chaos


----------



## xalphax (Oct 25, 2011)

Banned for my favorite reason (which I won't disclose, sorry)


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 25, 2011)

Banned with the power of waffles.


----------



## Skelletonike (Oct 25, 2011)

Banned because rainbows are painful.


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 25, 2011)

Banned cuz what about double rainbows?


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 25, 2011)

Banned because THE INSANITY HAS BEEN DOUBLED!!!


----------



## xalphax (Oct 25, 2011)

Banned because I see dead Ponies.

It is funny how I chose my avatar and custom title years ago and it is now more relevant than ever, with all the pony shenanigans going on.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 25, 2011)

Banned cuz i quite agree


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Oct 25, 2011)

Banned, *hug*


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 25, 2011)

Banned cuz *points gun to head*


----------



## pistone (Oct 25, 2011)

banned coz ..................**jackie chan move**  and your gun is gone 
also for the unknown


----------



## Paarish (Oct 25, 2011)

banned cos what's all this then!? O_Q


----------



## Fear Zoa (Oct 25, 2011)

banned for banning


----------



## Skelletonike (Oct 25, 2011)

Banned for banning for banning. >3


----------



## alex_0706 (Oct 25, 2011)

banned for banning someone else


----------



## Fear Zoa (Oct 25, 2011)

banned for having an avatar


----------



## Skelletonike (Oct 25, 2011)

Banned for not having avatar nor sig. =O


----------



## Fear Zoa (Oct 25, 2011)

I have a sig, its siggy sig 
Banned for having under 200 posts


----------



## Skelletonike (Oct 25, 2011)

I know that, I meant sig with image. xP
Banned for descriminating users with few posts. D=


----------



## Fear Zoa (Oct 25, 2011)

I had one but I got rid of it since my avatar went away with the forum update
Banned for joining roughly half a year before I did


----------



## Skelletonike (Oct 25, 2011)

Banned for having 5 stars. xP


----------



## pistone (Oct 25, 2011)

banned for the stars i dont have


----------



## Skelletonike (Oct 25, 2011)

(Didn't understand that) o.O
Banned for using my fave char from my fave cartoon as a kid as the avatar and siggy. D


----------



## pistone (Oct 25, 2011)

banned coz that was : i have 4 starts under my avatar
so banned for the stars i dont have = 1 
also pistone (in italia,and modo in english ) is mine >.> but you can always use another char ,also you can copy paste my sig


----------



## s4mid4re (Oct 25, 2011)

banned coz too darn long explanation for ban

Make it short and to the point!


----------



## pistone (Oct 25, 2011)

banned !


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 25, 2011)

Banned.


----------



## s4mid4re (Oct 26, 2011)

banned coz too short ;_;


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 26, 2011)

Banned cuz too long.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 26, 2011)

Banned nya~


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 26, 2011)

Nyan~
(translation: banned~)


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 26, 2011)

Nyan nyan nyan nyan~
(translation: Nyan~ ban Nyan~ ban~)


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 26, 2011)

NYAN NYAN NYAN NYAN NYAN NYAN NYAN NYAN NYAN NYAN~
(translation: BANBANBAN!!!)


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 26, 2011)

NYAN NYAN NYAN
(translation: NYAN NYAN NYAN)
banned


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 26, 2011)

IT'S OVER NYAN THOUSAAAAAAANND!banned.​


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 26, 2011)

I wonder if we confuse people by doing that                                              banned


----------



## coolness (Oct 26, 2011)

banned because the DS/i is almost death


----------



## Paarish (Oct 26, 2011)

banned cos there's not enough banning going around


----------



## coolness (Oct 26, 2011)

banned because.......What?


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 26, 2011)

Banned for the banning hiding below my evil sight


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Oct 26, 2011)

Banned because
THE RUM IS ALLWAYS GONE~!!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 26, 2011)

Why is the rum gone ban


----------



## Paarish (Oct 26, 2011)

banned cos i don't care if the rum is gone!
It's not as if I'm drinking it!


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 26, 2011)

Banned cuz i liek rare candies


----------



## Nimbus (Oct 26, 2011)

Banned because my Effort Values exceed the cap of 510


----------



## Skelletonike (Oct 26, 2011)

Banned because I'm leaving to dinner >3


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 26, 2011)

Banned cuz i think i need sleep >_>;


----------



## koimayeul (Oct 27, 2011)

Banned cuz sweet dreams of me


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 27, 2011)

Banned cuz 


Spoiler


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 27, 2011)

Banned cuz 


Spoiler


----------



## duel (Oct 27, 2011)

Banned because of mixed messages. Love? Hate? Indifference? I need to know!


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 27, 2011)

Banned cuz *goes insane*


----------



## AlanJohn (Oct 27, 2011)

duel said:


> Banned because of mixed messages. Love? Hate? Indifference? I need to know!


Banned for making another account, sop.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 27, 2011)

Banned cuz... wait wut?


----------



## AlanJohn (Oct 27, 2011)

banned because its sop, look at him.
what kind of n00b would go to the EoF at first and already know all of the rules for the sticky's?
AND come from Australia?


----------



## Paarish (Oct 27, 2011)

banned for trolling


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 27, 2011)

Alan John said:


> banned because its sop, look at him.
> what kind of n00b would go to the EoF at first and already know all of the rules for the sticky's?
> AND come from Australia?


Banned cuz D:


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 27, 2011)

Banned cuz 



Spoiler






;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 27, 2011)

Banned cuz the 



Spoiler







Has been DOUBLED!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 27, 2011)

Banned cuz how many


Spoiler






do I receive?


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 27, 2011)

Banned cuz its over 9000!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 27, 2011)

Banned cuz WHAT 9000!?


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 27, 2011)

Banned cuz there is no way that can be right D:


----------



## alex_0706 (Oct 27, 2011)

banned because i dont have a reason to like you and your rare unicorns


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 27, 2011)

Banned because i see no reason to care


----------



## coolness (Oct 27, 2011)

banned because you guys are trolling xd


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 27, 2011)

Banned cuz i liek waffles


----------



## alex_0706 (Oct 27, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:


> i spamm
> 
> i spamm
> 
> ...


banned because you have spammed somwhere


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 27, 2011)

Banned for the terrible impression :/

everyone knows that my style of spam ALWAYS includes pony related material: case in point - spam thread


----------



## alex_0706 (Oct 27, 2011)

banned because its now at my home 20.57 hour


----------



## coolness (Oct 27, 2011)

banned talking to 5 girls on msn


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 27, 2011)

Banned.


----------



## koimayeul (Oct 28, 2011)

Banned but why


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 28, 2011)

Banned for no particular reason.


----------



## s4mid4re (Oct 28, 2011)

Banned coz banning " for no particular reason" is the reason why you banned, which means that you had a reason when you said you didn't have a reason, but you said there's no particular reason, so there's not supposed to be a reason, but there is a reason, which can only mean that...


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 28, 2011)

Banned, if you ask me how im feeling~


----------



## Paarish (Oct 28, 2011)

banned cos eh?


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 28, 2011)

Banned cuz i kinda feel left out >_>;


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 28, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 28, 2011)

Banned cuz D:


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 28, 2011)

Banned cuz 
I'm bored.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 28, 2011)

Banned cuz luna is a pirate


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 28, 2011)

Banned cuz do what you want cuz a pirate is free, you are a pirate!


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 28, 2011)

Banned cuz yar... tbe true me harty...


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 28, 2011)

Banned cuz I'm being followed...


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 28, 2011)

Banned cuz i think ive annoyed paary and... chi... chi...  skyroach~


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 28, 2011)

Banned cuz how?


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 28, 2011)

Banned cuz...  with chi... something... i can never remember his her username :/


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 28, 2011)

Banned cuz...you mean chikaku-chan? (also Skyrix?)


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 28, 2011)

Hydreigon said:


> Banned cuz...you mean chikaku-chan? (also Skyrix?)


Banned cuz, thats the guy  good ol' skyroach~


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 28, 2011)

Banned cuz where is he now?


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 28, 2011)

Banned cuz chi-something-or-other = skyroach  

>_>; and i assume he... she... zhe... is sleeping about now


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 28, 2011)

Banned cuz oh.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 28, 2011)

Banned cuz i know >_>; its impossible to remember his her it's name...


----------



## koimayeul (Oct 28, 2011)

banned cuz skycoakroach is british knight (?)


----------



## Etheboss (Oct 28, 2011)

Can i nominate somebody?


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 28, 2011)

Banned cuz ... wut?


----------



## s4mid4re (Oct 28, 2011)

banned for questioning in the "You Are Banned" thread!


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 28, 2011)

Banned for questioning my questioning in the "you are banned" thread


----------



## ShakeBunny (Oct 29, 2011)

Banned, because I haven't been in this thread for like... two months.


----------



## haflore (Oct 29, 2011)

Banned for being absent!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 29, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## xalphax (Oct 29, 2011)

Banned for using smileys instead of words


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 29, 2011)

Banned for using words instead of smileys.


----------



## duel (Oct 29, 2011)

Banned for using words instead of smileys instead of words.


----------



## xalphax (Oct 29, 2011)

BANNED!


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 29, 2011)

ed


----------



## duel (Oct 29, 2011)

Banned for ing someone instead of banning.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 29, 2011)

Banned cuz there's a lot more  where that came from~


----------



## duel (Oct 29, 2011)

Banned because what's  got to do with it?


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 29, 2011)

Banned cuz what's  but a second hand emotion~


----------



## duel (Oct 29, 2011)

Banned because Who needs a heart when a heart can be broken


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 29, 2011)

Banned cuz the circle is now complete. I was but the learner; now *I* am the master.


----------



## duel (Oct 29, 2011)

Banned because you're only a Master of Evil.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 29, 2011)

Banned cuz I dont deny it


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 29, 2011)

BANNED CUZ THIS IS THE REASON WE CAN'T HAVE NICE THINGS. ;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 29, 2011)

Banned cuz D: 

*hands over a banana bag*


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 29, 2011)

Banned cuz I think you swallowed a megaphone.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 29, 2011)

BANNED BECAUSE WE APPROVE OF SWALLOWING MEGAPHONES!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 29, 2011)

BANNED BECAUSE EVERYONE SHOULD SWALLOW A MEGAPHONE BEFORE POSTING!!1!11!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 29, 2011)

BANNED BECAUSE YOUR PRINCESS ENJOYS AND APPROVES THIS!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 29, 2011)

BANNED BECAUSE SWALLOWING MEGAPHONES AND USING CAPS LOCK IS AWESOME. ;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 29, 2011)

BANNED BECAUSE WE AGREE ;O;


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 29, 2011)

BANNED BECAUSE I ACCIDENTALLY ANOTHER MEGAPHONE. ;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 29, 2011)

BANNED CUZ I ATE ONE LABELED * EXPERIMENTAL*


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 29, 2011)

*BANNED BECAUSE IT CAN'T GET ANY BIGGER THAN THIS.*


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 29, 2011)

*BANNED CUZ IS THIS THE MAX VOLUME?!*


----------



## s4mid4re (Oct 29, 2011)

*BANNED* ;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 29, 2011)

Banana'd


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 29, 2011)

*Banned.*


----------



## duel (Oct 29, 2011)

Banned for overuse of large words.


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 30, 2011)

Banned cuz my "large words" was caused by me swallowing a megaphone. ಠ_ಠ


----------



## YetoJesse (Oct 30, 2011)

Banned for.. How the F do you swallow a whole megaphone?! O.o


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 30, 2011)

Banned cuz its actually quite easy


----------



## YetoJesse (Oct 30, 2011)

Banned cuz a megaphone is bigger than your mouth, thus should not fit you throat...


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 30, 2011)

Banned cuz we found a way


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 30, 2011)

BANNED! For the mobile version of this website needs some tweaking.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 30, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 30, 2011)

Banned cuz ಠ_ಠ


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 30, 2011)

ಠ_ಠed cuz bann


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 30, 2011)

Banned cuz no, this is patrick!


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 30, 2011)

Banned cuz... is this the crusty crab?


----------



## AlanJohn (Oct 30, 2011)

Banned because I


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 30, 2011)

Banned cuz no...THIS IS PATRICK!


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 30, 2011)

Banned cuz rolling around at the speed of sound, got places to go gotta follow my rainbow~


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 30, 2011)

Banned cuz can't stick around...have to keep moving on~


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 30, 2011)

Banned cuz guess what lies ahead only one way to find out~


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 30, 2011)

Banned cuz must keep on moving ahead~
No time for guesses...follow my plans instead~


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 30, 2011)

Banned cuz trusting in what you can't see~
Take my lead I'll set you free~


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 30, 2011)

Banned cuz follow me, set me free~
Trust me and we will escape from the city~


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 30, 2011)

Banned cuz I'll make it through... follow me~
Follow me... set me free~


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 30, 2011)

Banned cuz trust me and we will escape from the city~
I'll make it through...prove it to you...follow me~


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 30, 2011)

Banned cuz oh yeah!~
Danger is lurking around every turn~


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 30, 2011)

Banned cuz trust your feelings, got to live and learn~
I know it's some luck that I'll make it through~


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 30, 2011)

Banned cuz got no other options, only one thing to do~


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 30, 2011)

Banned cuz I don't care what lies ahead~
No time for guesses, follow my plans instead~


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 30, 2011)

Banned cuz find the next stage, no matter what that may be~
Take my lead, I'll set you free~


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 30, 2011)

Hydreigon said:


> Banned cuz follow me, set me free~
> Trust me and we will escape from the city~


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 30, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Banned cuz I'll make it through... follow me~
> Follow me... set me free~


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 30, 2011)

Hydreigon said:


> Banned cuz trust me and we will escape from the city~
> I'll make it through...me to you...follow me~


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 30, 2011)

Banned cuz follow me~
I'll make it through~

Edit: edited for effect~


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 30, 2011)

Spoiler: Banned cuz



[yt]5FiFMKR3LGc[/yt]


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 30, 2011)

ed cuz


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 30, 2011)

ed


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 30, 2011)

ed cuz


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 30, 2011)

ed cuz


----------



## YetoJesse (Oct 30, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## s4mid4re (Oct 30, 2011)

b a n n e d  c o z  n i n j a 

EDIT: wut... 
Try putting all of the letter beside ninjaletter) together


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 30, 2011)

s4mid4re said:


> b  a  n  n  e  d   c  o  z   n  i  n  j  a
> 
> EDIT: wut...
> Try putting all of the letter beside ninjaletter) together


Banned cuz wut?


----------



## s4mid4re (Oct 30, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:


> s4mid4re said:
> 
> 
> > b  a  n  n  e  d   c  o  z   n  i  n  j  a
> ...


You should've seen the secret code what it looks like when you quoted my post 
EDIT: it fix'd itself (?) 

btw, banned


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 30, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## s4mid4re (Oct 30, 2011)

banned coz


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 30, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 30, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## s4mid4re (Oct 30, 2011)

banned for the sake of


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 30, 2011)

Banned cuz the  has been tripled!!!


s4mid4re said:


> banned coz





FrozenIndignation said:


> Banned cuz





Hydreigon said:


> Banned cuz


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 30, 2011)

Banned for the sake of


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 30, 2011)

Banned for 20 more~


----------



## s4mid4re (Oct 30, 2011)

Banned for


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 30, 2011)

Banned cuz, haHA~! the  has been DOUBLED!!!


Spoiler


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 30, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 30, 2011)

Banned because phew, so far so good~ hey THATS?!


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 30, 2011)

Banned cuz ;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 30, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 30, 2011)

Banned cuz ಠ_ಠ


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 30, 2011)

Cuzed ಠ_ಠ bann


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 30, 2011)

ಠ_ಠ zuc denneb


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 30, 2011)

Bantastical ban~


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 30, 2011)

Banana ban.


----------



## s4mid4re (Oct 30, 2011)

Bananatastical ban!


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 30, 2011)

BAN BAN BAN BAN BAN!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 30, 2011)

BANBANBANBANBANBANBANBANBAN!!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 30, 2011)

BANANANANANANANNANANANANANANNABAMBANANANANANANANANANANANANABAN

TO THE MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOON!!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 30, 2011)

BANNED TO THE MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOON!1!11!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 30, 2011)

Banned together...

ON THE MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOON~!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 30, 2011)

Spoiler: Banned...



[yt]RAdrNfYRW6w[/yt]


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 30, 2011)

Banned cuz everybody tries to be straight.


----------



## s4mid4re (Oct 30, 2011)

banned coz I'm straight.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 30, 2011)

s4mid4re said:


> banned coz I'm straight.



Banned! For throwin' it all away.


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 30, 2011)

Banned cuz (╯°□°）╯︵ ┻━┻


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 30, 2011)

Banned cuz D: 
FLIP ALL THE TABLES!!!

(╯°□°）╯︵ ┻━┻ ︵ ┻━┻ ︵ ┻━┻ ︵ ┻━┻ ︵ ┻━┻ ︵ ┻━┻ ︵ ┻━┻

Frikken bouncy tables


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 30, 2011)

Banned cuz table...Y U NO FLIP? ╫─────╫ ლ(ಠ益ಠლ)


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 30, 2011)

Spoiler: Banned cuz D:


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 30, 2011)

Spoiler: Banned cuz...


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 30, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 31, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## s4mid4re (Oct 31, 2011)

banned coz


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 31, 2011)

Banned! For not being the CHOSEN ONE!!


----------



## s4mid4re (Oct 31, 2011)

_banned coz who said I wasn't?_


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 31, 2011)

s4mid4re said:


> _banned coz who said I wasn't?_



*BANNED! For you're not the ultimate lifeform*


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 31, 2011)

Banned cuz tis a lie!


----------



## s4mid4re (Oct 31, 2011)

_banned coz there's no lies in the 'You are Banned' thread!_


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 31, 2011)

Banned cuz the same goes with the internet.


----------



## haflore (Oct 31, 2011)

Banned because I just had a brilliant idea!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 31, 2011)

Banned cuz tell us! TELL US ALL!


----------



## s4mid4re (Oct 31, 2011)

Banned coz you have to resort to violence and throw that Pri--

*haflore explodes*



oops...


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 31, 2011)

Banned cuz you killed him/her/it!


----------



## s4mid4re (Oct 31, 2011)

everybody is banned coz nobody's criticizing my ghey font!


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 31, 2011)

You really want me to criticize it? 
*sigh* Alright...

EWW!!! Banned cuz I totally, like, hate your font! It's so disgusting!


----------



## YetoJesse (Oct 31, 2011)

Banned cus, ow, my, god, that was soooooo [email protected]


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 31, 2011)

Banned! For no one pays attention to dat dir kirby ovar thar!


----------



## YetoJesse (Oct 31, 2011)

Banned! for ther turk yer jubz


----------



## haflore (Oct 31, 2011)

Banned because shooting things is fun and useful!


----------



## Paarish (Oct 31, 2011)

banned cos I haven't banned anyone in a while and I think you're the perfect person to ban.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 31, 2011)

Banned! For the ban powers go back to zero if don't use it every minute.


----------



## alex_0706 (Oct 31, 2011)

banned because im at home


----------



## haflore (Oct 31, 2011)

Banned for banning from your house!


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 31, 2011)

Banned! For being a prinny.


----------



## YetoJesse (Oct 31, 2011)

Banned for being a... what the hell are you?! O.o


----------



## s4mid4re (Oct 31, 2011)

banned for being natsu


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 31, 2011)

Spoiler: Banned cuz


----------



## s4mid4re (Oct 31, 2011)

Banned for being Hydreigon, yet being a pony, yet being a latias (latios?), yet being a GBAtemp Fan, yet having 336 posts, yet being Member No. 275,154, yet joining at 07-March 11, yet being ON THE MOOOOOOOOOON!


----------



## Paarish (Oct 31, 2011)

banning my fellow crew member nanoja


----------



## s4mid4re (Oct 31, 2011)

banned coz oh noes... ;O;


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 31, 2011)

Banned cuz you were backstabbed? 


s4mid4re said:


> Banned for being Hydreigon, yet being a pony, yet being a latias (latios?), yet being a GBAtemp Fan, yet having 336 posts, yet being Member No. 275,154, yet joining at 07-March 11, yet being ON THE MOOOOOOOOOON!


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 1, 2011)

BANNED! For mentioning cloppers.


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 2, 2011)

Banned cuz one full day passed without any bans!


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 2, 2011)

Banned for reviving the thread after one day


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 2, 2011)

Banned cuz I should have waited.


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 2, 2011)

Banned coz never wait for something to happen, make it happen!

Oh wait, you did...


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 2, 2011)

Banned cuz I can't just "make" something happen...I have to wait for someone else to do it.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 2, 2011)

Banned cuz i have not in a while~


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 2, 2011)

Banned cuz I accidentally the entire EoF.


----------



## koimayeul (Nov 3, 2011)

banned cuz i just on my bed


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 3, 2011)

*Banned! *For I have lawlience!


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 3, 2011)

Banned coz I'm awesome


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 3, 2011)

Banned cuz this ban was meant for awesome people.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 3, 2011)

Banned! For blinding me with your mane! >_


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 3, 2011)

Banned cuz how is it blinding? ಠ_ಠ


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 3, 2011)

Banned for the sake of the rainbow-colored hair.




Hydreigon said:


> Banned cuz this ban was meant for awesome people.


Yeah, I know, thanks.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 3, 2011)

Banned! For not watching the autotuned nor reverse 'Trololololo'.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 3, 2011)

Banned for mentioning THAT


----------



## Narayan (Nov 3, 2011)

banned for pink bow. and big guns.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 3, 2011)

Banned cuz "image not found"


----------



## Narayan (Nov 3, 2011)

banned coz fixed it.


----------



## Paarish (Nov 3, 2011)

banned cos that is epic!


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 3, 2011)

Banned cuz me gusta


----------



## Narayan (Nov 3, 2011)

banned coz that's why i love playing RF online.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 3, 2011)

Banned cuz I avoid MMORPG's like the plague :/


----------



## Narayan (Nov 3, 2011)

banned coz if you're attached to one, you'll find yourself stuck to your pc for maybe a week.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 3, 2011)

Banned cuz i used to play Ragnarok online~ >_


----------



## Narayan (Nov 3, 2011)

banned coz i quit ragnarok when i was level 40+ i was still an acolyte. 

online games needs a lot of grinding, well not if it's just a new game, like Dragon Nest. but for Ragnarok and RF online that's more than 5 years,


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 3, 2011)

Banned cuz Im not all that social even in online games... a draw to the crowd that I lack... the only thing i remember doing that was of any amusement was trying to kill some over leveled enemies :/


----------



## Narayan (Nov 3, 2011)

haha, well to kill them needs grinding. or good KS/LH(kill steal/last hitting) skills.
well, i'm not the type who faces an enemy 1on1. unless i'm sure that i can kill him.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 3, 2011)

Banned cuz I like games that allows one's skills, wits, and tactics to help defeat what would otherwise be impossible to vanquish enemies...

>_>; and i generally fight the strongest thing i can find, just to see if i can beat it...

Edit: oh hey, same posts in this thread as trollydave


----------



## coolness (Nov 3, 2011)

banned, im so bored


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 3, 2011)

Banned cuz everyday im discord'in


----------



## Narayan (Nov 3, 2011)

@f/i banned coz, well that's how i play the game. since in rf, rangers have the least attack power, i chose to be a saboteur where i can hide and plant traps. most of the time i just plant traps and wait for them/lure them to the traps.
i can even take down enemies that can kill me in one hit.

anyways, i'm a coward that don't always go to the frontlines, I don't gain honor but it's the kill that matters.


----------



## haflore (Nov 3, 2011)

Banned because I'm using thw mobile site!


----------



## Narayan (Nov 3, 2011)

banned coz i don't have a ,mobile phone that can browse sites.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 3, 2011)

Banned cuz  mobile site... people use it?



Narayan said:


> @f/i banned coz, well that's how i play the game. since in rf, rangers have the least attack power, i chose to be a saboteur where i can hide and plant traps. most of the time i just plant traps and wait for them/lure them to the traps.
> i can even take down enemies that can kill me in one hit.


   
I liekz ur style~


----------



## Narayan (Nov 3, 2011)

ed coz thank you. 
with that, i can sometimes reach 100 kills a day.


----------



## haflore (Nov 3, 2011)

Banned because i used to use the full site, and still do when I'm on iPad and PC, but my phone can't really handle the upgrades.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 3, 2011)

ed cuz you almost make me want to play it~


----------



## haflore (Nov 3, 2011)

Banned for getting ninja'd from the mobile site!


----------



## Narayan (Nov 3, 2011)

banned coz go play on a private server. though i'm not sure if it'll be the same because of the modifications on a private server.

banned coz i got ninja'd


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 3, 2011)

Banned cuz D:


----------



## Narayan (Nov 3, 2011)

banned coz different handlers, different rules.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 3, 2011)

Banned cuz :/ my laptop's fan started working again... YAY!!!


----------



## Narayan (Nov 3, 2011)

banned coz that's good. no more overheating.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 3, 2011)

Banned cuz i have no idea what made it start again :/


----------



## Narayan (Nov 3, 2011)

banned coz maybe, because i started posting in this thread again.


----------



## Paarish (Nov 3, 2011)

banned cos good for you


----------



## Narayan (Nov 3, 2011)

banned coz you're an ugly pirate


----------



## Paarish (Nov 3, 2011)

banned cos don't be so jelly of my pirate-ness and your lack of...


----------



## Narayan (Nov 3, 2011)

banned coz lack of??


----------



## Paarish (Nov 3, 2011)

lack of pirate-ness


----------



## Narayan (Nov 3, 2011)

i'm a landlubber.


----------



## Paarish (Nov 3, 2011)

banned cos you shouldn't lie


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 3, 2011)

Banned cuz im not a pirate :/


----------



## Narayan (Nov 3, 2011)

banned coz i'm not lying.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 3, 2011)

Banned cuz this is just a costume~ :/


----------



## haflore (Nov 3, 2011)

Banned because only a pirate would try that trick!


----------



## Paarish (Nov 3, 2011)

banned cos you should join haffy


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 3, 2011)

Banned cuz woe is me


----------



## Paarish (Nov 3, 2011)

banned cos woe is you


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 3, 2011)

Banned cuz D:


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 3, 2011)

banned coz


----------



## Paarish (Nov 3, 2011)

banned cos yay youre using the white one


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 3, 2011)

Banned cuz i need to find the anti-pirates sig


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 3, 2011)

Banned cuz I thought you were a pirate. ಠ_ಠ


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 3, 2011)

Banned cuz of course i am  that's why i stab everyone in the back and change sides on the fly~


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 3, 2011)

banned coz *stabs FI's back*


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 3, 2011)

Banned cuz *tries to stab with a banana*
ಠ_ಠ


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 3, 2011)

banned coz....

OMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOM

... thanks for the banana.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 3, 2011)

Banned cuz :/ keep those banana's away from me, they are the only thing that can banish me... 

TO THE MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOON!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 3, 2011)

Banned...TO THE MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOON!!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 3, 2011)

Banned cuz D:


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 3, 2011)

Banned cuz You suspect nothig.​


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 3, 2011)

Banned cuz >__>; ive kinda missed that~ *hugs xbox360*


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 4, 2011)

Banned cuz you capped out? 
Also, hug party!


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 4, 2011)

Banned cuz yep~ 
>_< now im stuck with slow speeds~

 *hugs*


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 4, 2011)

Banned cuz...that must suck. o.o

*hugs*


----------



## Narayan (Nov 4, 2011)

banned coz i love kittens, especially lostkitten.


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 4, 2011)

banned coz Anime girls with kemonomimi are better


----------



## Narayan (Nov 4, 2011)

banned coz cuteness overload!!!

they're irresistible.


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 4, 2011)

banned coz yes


----------



## Narayan (Nov 4, 2011)

banned coz i wish i can hold them like i can hold kittens.


----------



## YetoJesse (Nov 4, 2011)

Banned, cuz I think you want to hold their things that are synonym to grown up kittens O.o *perv-alert*


----------



## Narayan (Nov 4, 2011)

banned coz i don't get what you're thinking.


----------



## Paarish (Nov 4, 2011)

banned cos I do


----------



## Narayan (Nov 4, 2011)

banned coz i don't know what to say since i don't get it.


----------



## Paarish (Nov 4, 2011)

banned cos you should put your head in the gutter if you want to get it


----------



## Narayan (Nov 4, 2011)

banned coz my head won't fit.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 4, 2011)

Banned cuz :/ the gutter is a bad place to put a mind~


----------



## Narayan (Nov 4, 2011)

banned coz well, i'll stop.


----------



## Paarish (Nov 4, 2011)

banned cos then you'll never get the joke D:


----------



## Narayan (Nov 4, 2011)

banned coz it doesn't fit.


----------



## Paarish (Nov 4, 2011)

banned cos you should use a shrink ray then


----------



## Narayan (Nov 4, 2011)

banned coz the convenience store is out of shrink rays.


----------



## naved.islam14 (Nov 4, 2011)

Banned because u have too many posts.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 4, 2011)

Banned cuz i have both too many and too few posts


----------



## Paarish (Nov 4, 2011)

banned cos i still have more posts in this thread then you do

Not anymore... *sniffle*


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 4, 2011)

Banned cuz ive had more than you for ages >_>;


----------



## Paarish (Nov 4, 2011)

banned cos i know... i just realised though


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 4, 2011)

BaNned cuz I need to post more (in and out of the EoF). :/


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 4, 2011)

Banned cuz same... mostly outside EoF...


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 4, 2011)

Banned cuz for some reason, I don't foresee myself getting at least 400 by the end of the year... :/


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 4, 2011)

Banned cuz :/ we must spam outside of EoF... for great justice~

By which i mean custom title.


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 4, 2011)

Banned cuz we should.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 4, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 4, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 4, 2011)

banned coz wait, I'm not prepared for that


----------



## Paarish (Nov 4, 2011)

banned cos


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 4, 2011)

Banned cuz *increases post count by 1*


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 4, 2011)

Paarish said:


> banned cos


I second this.


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 4, 2011)

banned coz stop arousing bullying me like that...


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 4, 2011)

Hydreigon said:


> Paarish said:
> 
> 
> > banned cos
> ...


I third this.


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 4, 2011)

Oh, stop doing that! I'll have to ban you... 

ban ban ban~!


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 4, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Hydreigon said:
> 
> 
> > Paarish said:
> ...


I fourth this.


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 4, 2011)

Hydreigon said:


> FrozenIndignation said:
> 
> 
> > Hydreigon said:
> ...


Nnn... why are you all ganging up on me! Meanies!

Imma ban all of you!

Now that I've punished you all, it's my turn to get punished... pwease?


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 4, 2011)

Hydreigon said:


> FrozenIndignation said:
> 
> 
> > Hydreigon said:
> ...


I fifth this.
;O;


----------



## haflore (Nov 4, 2011)

Banned because


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 4, 2011)

Awww, such a cute prinny we have here~ 

Banned for being too cute ~


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 4, 2011)

Banned cuz *chucks a grenade*


----------



## haflore (Nov 5, 2011)

Banned because it landed at my feet. *Presses "A" to throw back*


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 5, 2011)

Banned cuz *tosses grenade out of EoF*


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 5, 2011)

Grenade ban


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 5, 2011)

Banned cuz *takes grenade, and it tosses out of GBAtemp*


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 5, 2011)

O:

everybody, please stop throwing grenades because of me! I know all of you have feelings for me, but don't worry, I'm everybody's to play with... 

Now, as a punishment, I shall ban you all for now~


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 5, 2011)

Hydreigon said:


> Hydreigon said:
> 
> 
> > FrozenIndignation said:
> ...


And so I shall sixth this.
ಠ_ಠ


----------



## haflore (Nov 5, 2011)

Spoiler


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 5, 2011)

Oh, haflore... that's, um, too big to fit inside me...


----------



## haflore (Nov 5, 2011)

Banned because it doesn't need to fit inside you!


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 5, 2011)

banned coz wait, stop trying to shove it inside me!


----------



## haflore (Nov 5, 2011)

Banned because I refuse!!


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 5, 2011)

Banned coz moar MOAR MOAAAAAR!!!!!!! 

I want it, DEEPER!


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 5, 2011)

Banned cuz 
My foot or that...thing?


----------



## haflore (Nov 5, 2011)

Banned because I hope he means the foot, that cannon is no where NEAR him!


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 5, 2011)

Banned cuz I'll gladly shove my foot inside him.


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 5, 2011)

banned coz what did you just say?


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 5, 2011)

Banned cuz nothing..


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 5, 2011)

banned coz I think we have to meet up in private...


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 5, 2011)

Banned cuz I'm all the way up here, though.


----------



## Narayan (Nov 5, 2011)

banned coz what are you guys doing in my office?


----------



## Paarish (Nov 5, 2011)

banned cos this isn't your office! This is my kitchen! Everyone get out of my house!


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 5, 2011)

EDIT: banned coz you we're the one who took me into the study and forced me to do naughty things...


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 5, 2011)

Banned cuz I wasn't doing anything...


----------



## haflore (Nov 5, 2011)

Banned because he's right, we weren't.


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 5, 2011)

Banned cuz I thought this was equestria.


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 5, 2011)

banned coz we weren't doing anything?! Are you telling me that all the things you guys did to me was a lie? I don't want to believe that...


----------



## Paarish (Nov 5, 2011)

banned cos OMG Haffy! You're a pirate 
You're one of use! 

EDIT: Double ninja'd


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 5, 2011)

Banned cuz this is actually a dream...so yes, it's all a lie.


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 5, 2011)

banned coz oh noes... ;O;


----------



## Paarish (Nov 5, 2011)

banned cos oh so I'm still asleep?
That's good cos I'm not usually up at 3:40AM


----------



## haflore (Nov 5, 2011)

Banned because, yarr! I be a pirate!
Rum anyone?


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 5, 2011)

Banned cuz that's right...


----------



## Paarish (Nov 5, 2011)

banned cos NO RUM FOR HYDREIGON!


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 5, 2011)

Banned cuz ;O;


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 5, 2011)

banned coz I totally agree!


----------



## Paarish (Nov 5, 2011)

*hands s4mid4re a pint full of rum*


----------



## Narayan (Nov 5, 2011)

banned coz you guys post a lot!!!


----------



## haflore (Nov 5, 2011)

Banned because only pirates get rum! 

Also, too many of us like using anonymous mode. >__>


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 5, 2011)

Banned coz yes! And not me to the second part. ;O;



Paarish said:


> *hands s4mid4re a pint full of rum*


 

Now imma go hunt some guys for money...


----------



## Narayan (Nov 5, 2011)

banned coz no, i can get rum. but sell it to pirates.


----------



## Paarish (Nov 5, 2011)

*hands haffy a pint full of rum* 
DRINK UP ME 'EARTYS!


----------



## haflore (Nov 5, 2011)

Banned because who's the captain?


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 5, 2011)

Banned cuz I wanna find a pirate-themed celestia avatar, but I can't. D:


----------



## haflore (Nov 5, 2011)

Banned because you could just throw a hat or eyepatch on a random picture...


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 5, 2011)

Banned cuz yeah...but I'm kinda tired. :/ 

I think I should sleep...


----------



## Paarish (Nov 5, 2011)

banned cos yeah.. you should


----------



## Narayan (Nov 5, 2011)

banned coz i just finished redline and it was cool.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 5, 2011)

Banned cuz no one nose that you can't have me gusta.


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 5, 2011)

Banned cuz no me gusta.


----------



## AlanJohn (Nov 5, 2011)

Banned because I like elderly yaoi


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 5, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## haflore (Nov 5, 2011)

Banned for being  in a  situation!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 5, 2011)

Banned for being  in a ಠ_ಠ situation!


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 5, 2011)

banned for being  in a  situation ~


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 5, 2011)

Banned for being  in a  situation


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 5, 2011)

banned for being  to a  person


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 5, 2011)

Banned cuz I was being   to a  person.


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 5, 2011)

banned for being  to a  person.


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 5, 2011)

Banned for being  to a  person.


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 5, 2011)

banned for being  to a  person.


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 5, 2011)

Banned for being D: to a  person.


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 5, 2011)

banned for being   to a  person.


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 5, 2011)

Banned for being  to a  person.


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 5, 2011)

banned for being  to


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 5, 2011)

Banned for the  in a bed full of


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 5, 2011)

banned for being  in a bed full of


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 5, 2011)

Banned for being  in a bed full of


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 5, 2011)

Banned for being  inside a


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 5, 2011)

Banned for being all  inside me.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 5, 2011)

ed


----------



## haflore (Nov 5, 2011)

ed.


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 5, 2011)

ed


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 5, 2011)

ed


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 5, 2011)

ed


----------



## haflore (Nov 5, 2011)

ed.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 5, 2011)

ed


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 5, 2011)

ed


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 5, 2011)

ed


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 5, 2011)

ed


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 5, 2011)

ed


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 5, 2011)

;O; ed


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 5, 2011)

^-^ ed


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 5, 2011)

ಠ_ಠ ed


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 5, 2011)

MUFFINSed


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 5, 2011)

WAFFLESed


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 5, 2011)

FRENCH TOASTed


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 5, 2011)

TOFUed


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 5, 2011)

POUND CAKED.


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 5, 2011)

SUSHIed


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 5, 2011)

HAND ROLLed.


----------



## koimayeul (Nov 6, 2011)

bannd for rick' rollin us


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 6, 2011)

Banned cuz it plays wherever I go.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 6, 2011)

Banned cuz yakety sax follows wherever i go~


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 6, 2011)

Banned cuz so does the trololololol.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 6, 2011)

Banned cuz 

...

...

true


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 6, 2011)

[color=transparent]..........[/color]


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 6, 2011)

banned


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 6, 2011)

*Ban*ana.


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 6, 2011)

*Ban*danna


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 6, 2011)

The Star-Spangled *Ban*ner.


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 6, 2011)

*Ban*dit


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 6, 2011)

*Ban*dolier


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 6, 2011)

*BAN*KAI


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 6, 2011)

*Ban*ishment


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 6, 2011)

Namco *Ban*dai Games


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 6, 2011)

*BAN*ZAI!!!


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 6, 2011)

*Ban*kruptcy


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 6, 2011)

*Ban*jo.


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 6, 2011)

*Ban*presto


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 6, 2011)

*Ban*dwagon


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 6, 2011)

*Ban*dage


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 6, 2011)

*Ban*dwidth


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 6, 2011)

*Ban*quet


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 6, 2011)

*Ban*ter


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 6, 2011)

*Ban*at


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 6, 2011)

*Ban*shee


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 6, 2011)

*Ban*ish


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 6, 2011)

Crash* Ban*dicoot


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 6, 2011)

*Ban*nerol


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 6, 2011)

*Ban*g *ban*g, he shot me down.
*Ban*g *ban*g, I hit the ground.
*Ban*g *ban*g, that awful sound.
*Ban*g *ban*g, my baby shot me down...


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 6, 2011)

*ban, ban, ban, ban, ban*
*ban, ban, ban, ban, ban*
*ban, ban, ban, ban, ban*
*ban, ban, ban, ban, ban*
*ban, ban, ban, ban, ban*
*ban, ban, ban, ban, ban*


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 6, 2011)

*BANBANBAN!!!*


----------



## Paarish (Nov 6, 2011)

not enough *ban*ning IMO


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 6, 2011)

I *ban *to differ.


----------



## Paarish (Nov 6, 2011)

thread still needs more *Ban*


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 6, 2011)

Paarish said:


> thread still needs more *Ban*


*ban, ban, ban, ban, ban, ban, ban, ban, ban, ban*
*ban, ban, ban, ban, ban, ban, ban, ban, ban, ban*
*ban, ban, ban, ban, ban, ban, ban, ban, ban, ban*
*ban, ban, ban, ban, ban, ban, ban, ban, ban, ban*
*ban, ban, ban, ban, ban, ban, ban, ban, ban, ban*
*ban, ban, ban, ban, ban, ban, ban, ban, ban, ban*
*ban, ban, ban, ban, ban, ban, ban, ban, ban, ban*
*ban, ban, ban, ban, ban, ban, ban, ban, ban, ban*
*ban, ban, ban, ban, ban, ban, ban, ban, ban, ban*
*ban, ban, ban, ban, ban, ban, ban, ban, ban, ban*
*ban, ban, ban, ban, ban, ban, ban, ban, ban, ban*
*ban, ban, ban, ban, ban, ban, ban, ban, ban, ban*
*ban, ban, ban, ban, ban, ban, ban, ban, ban, ban*
*ban, ban, ban, ban, ban, ban, ban, ban, ban, ban*
*ban, ban, ban, ban, ban, ban, ban, ban, ban, ban*



Happy?* *


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 6, 2011)

Spoiler



BANBANBAN!!!
BANBANBAN!!!
BANBANBAN!!!
BANBANBAN!!!
BANBANBAN!!!
BANBANBAN!!!
BANBANBAN!!!
BANBANBAN!!!
BANBANBAN!!!
BANBANBAN!!!
BANBANBAN!!!
BANBANBAN!!!
BANBANBAN!!!
BANBANBAN!!!
BANBANBAN!!!
BANBANBAN!!!
BANBANBAN!!!
BANBANBAN!!!
BANBANBAN!!!
BANBANBAN!!!
BANBANBAN!!!
BANBANBAN!!!
BANBANBAN!!!
BANBANBAN!!!
BANBANBAN!!!
BANBANBAN!!!
BANBANBAN!!!
BANBANBAN!!!
BANBANBAN!!!
BANBANBAN!!!
BANBANBAN!!!
BANBANBAN!!!
BANBANBAN!!!
BANBANBAN!!!
BANBANBAN!!!
BANBANBAN!!!
BANBANBAN!!!
BANBANBAN!!!
BANBANBAN!!!
BANBANBAN!!!
BANBANBAN!!!
BANBANBAN!!!
BANBANBAN!!!
BANBANBAN!!!
BANBANBAN!!!
BANBANBAN!!!
BANBANBAN!!!
BANBANBAN!!!
BANBANBAN!!!
BANBANBAN!!!
BANBANBAN!!!
BANBANBAN!!!
BANBANBAN!!!
BANBANBAN!!!
BANBANBAN!!!
BANBANBAN!!!
BANBANBAN!!!
BANBANBAN!!!
BANBANBAN!!!
BANBANBAN!!!
BANBANBAN!!!
BANBANBAN!!!
BANBANBAN!!!
BANBANBAN!!!
BANBANBAN!!!
BANBANBAN!!!
BANBANBAN!!!
BANBANBAN!!!
BANBANBAN!!!
BANBANBAN!!!
BANBANBAN!!!
BANBANBAN!!!
BANBANBAN!!!
BANBANBAN!!!
BANBANBAN!!!
BANBANBAN!!!
BANBANBAN!!!
BANBANBAN!!!
BANBANBAN!!!
BANBANBAN!!!
BANBANBAN!!!
BANBANBAN!!!
BANBANBAN!!!
BANBANBAN!!!
BANBANBAN!!!
BANBANBAN!!!
BANBANBAN!!!
BANBANBAN!!!
BANBANBAN!!!
BANBANBAN!!!
BANBANBAN!!!
BANBANBAN!!!
BANBANBAN!!!
BANBANBAN!!!
BANBANBAN!!!
BANBANBAN!!!
BANBANBAN!!!
BANBANBAN!!!
BANBANBAN!!!
BANBANBAN!!!
BANBANBAN!!!
BANBANBAN!!!
BANBANBAN!!!
BANBANBAN!!!
BANBANBAN!!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 6, 2011)

Banned.

(now with less machomuu)


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 6, 2011)

Banned.


Spoiler



(now with even more machomuu than before!)


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 6, 2011)

Banned. with the great taste of lemons.


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 6, 2011)

banned. with waffles.


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 6, 2011)

Banned. For waffles.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 6, 2011)

Banned.

With the great taste of trix


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 6, 2011)

Banned for great justice!


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 6, 2011)

Banned.

With your powers combined i am captain luna~


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 6, 2011)

Banned cuz...
EARTH!
FIRE!
_WIIIIND!_
WATER!
HEART!

*GO PLANET!*


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 7, 2011)

Banned. Now with the power of old cartoons~


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 7, 2011)

Banned cuz I spammed my friend with ponies and the captain planet theme song.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 7, 2011)

Banned for the best possible form of spam.


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 7, 2011)

Banned cuz pony spam? 









D:


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 7, 2011)

Banned cuz...


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 7, 2011)

Banned cuz the  has been doubled!


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 7, 2011)

banned coz  make that three...


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 7, 2011)

Banned cuz the caffeine has been doubled!!!


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 7, 2011)

banned coz oh noes! ;O;


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 7, 2011)

Banned cuz :yaycaffeine:


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 7, 2011)

Banned with insanity... 

YAY!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 7, 2011)

Banned with insanity and seizure-inducing gifs...


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 7, 2011)

Banned cuz the insanity has been DOUBLED!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 7, 2011)

Banned cuz the insanity has been DOUBLED!!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 7, 2011)

Banned cuz the insanity has been DOUBLED!!!... AGAIN!!!


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 7, 2011)

Banned coz waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa ;O;


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 7, 2011)

Banned cuz the insanity has been DOUBLED yet again!!!


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 7, 2011)

Banned coz my computer.... my eyez!!!!! ;O;


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 7, 2011)

Banned cuz now my eyes are starting to bleed. ;O;





















































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































FFFFUUUUUU...Can't double any more...


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Nov 7, 2011)

Banned because people are going to get epilepsy from those.



Spoiler


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 7, 2011)

Banned cuz O.O


----------



## haflore (Nov 7, 2011)

Banned because haflore likes this.


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 7, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## haflore (Nov 7, 2011)

banned because you appear to have changed your picture to nothing...


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 7, 2011)

banned coz he's getting a pirate-themed avatar! \ (^-^) /


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 7, 2011)

Banned cuz my bad. 
"Something broke."


----------



## Narayan (Nov 7, 2011)

banned coz too many pirates.


----------



## YetoJesse (Nov 7, 2011)

Banned cuz yee're nawt a pir'te, matey :S


----------



## Narayan (Nov 7, 2011)

banned coz i'm no pirate.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 7, 2011)

Banned cuz I'm not a pirate... maybe~


----------



## Narayan (Nov 7, 2011)

banned coz pirates smell. mostly.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 7, 2011)

Banned cuz its the drawback of having a nose for treasure.


----------



## Narayan (Nov 7, 2011)

banned coz i'm thinking of trying rf global. see if it's don't have overupped items.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 7, 2011)

Banned cuz ;


----------



## Narayan (Nov 7, 2011)

banned coz they don't seem to have them... but the place seem deserted....


----------



## Paarish (Nov 7, 2011)

banned cos your sig and ava character is ugly (LOLJKS)


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 7, 2011)

Banned cuz your sig looks pirated... nanoja~


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 7, 2011)

Banned coz my loli avatar is the best


----------



## Paarish (Nov 7, 2011)

banned cos you wish!


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 7, 2011)

Banned cuz D:


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 7, 2011)

banned coz the loli in my profile's About Me is win! (go look at it yourself~)


----------



## pistone (Nov 8, 2011)

banned for the arrrrrr


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 8, 2011)

Banned for the lulz.


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 8, 2011)

banned for more lulz.


----------



## Narayan (Nov 8, 2011)

banned coz pistone's sig doesn't make sense with the dark theme.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 8, 2011)

Banned for 696969


----------



## Narayan (Nov 8, 2011)

banned coz i feel lonely... rf global don't have many players.....


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 8, 2011)

Banned cuz *hugs*


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 8, 2011)

banned coz awww 

*hugs Narayan too*


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 8, 2011)

Banned cuz HUG PARTY!!!


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 8, 2011)

banned coz yay!


----------



## Narayan (Nov 8, 2011)

banned coz yay hugs!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 8, 2011)

Banned cuz group hug!


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 8, 2011)

banned coz why no body else joins us three? ;O;

but who cares!
*hugs everybody*


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 8, 2011)

Banned cuz *hugs entire thread*


----------



## Narayan (Nov 8, 2011)

banned coz hugs screen!


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 8, 2011)

banned coz waaaaaaaaah...! ;O;

A giant pony is hugging the entire thread! O:


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 8, 2011)

Banned cuz I'll hug the entire EoF. 
*hugs EoF*


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 8, 2011)

banned coz the eof is now filled with love


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 8, 2011)

Banned cuz the  has been doubled!


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 8, 2011)

banned coz love  everywhere!


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 8, 2011)

banned  cuz  not  enough  love  must  insert  love  between  words


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 8, 2011)

banned   coz  love  is  totally  super  amazing  and   can   be   found   everywhere   in   the   eof   ! ​


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 8, 2011)

b  a  n  n  e  d  c  u  z  i  m  u  s  t  i  n  s  e  r  t  b  e  t  w  e  e  n  l  e  t  t  e  r  s  !


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 8, 2011)

b   a   n   n   e   d   c   o   z   t   o   o  m   u   c   h   l   o   v   e   g   o   i   n   g   o   n   i   n   t   h   i   s   t   h   r  e   a   d   !


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 8, 2011)

b  a  n  n  e  d  c  u  z  i  m  a  y  s  t  a  r  t  t  o  r  e  p  l  a  c  e  e  a  c  h  l  e  t  t  e  r  w  i  t  h  l  o  v  e  s  o  o  n


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 8, 2011)

b  a  n  n  e  c  o  z  t  h  e  l  o  v  e  i  s  s  p  r  e  a  d  i  n  g  e  v   e   r   y   w   h  e  r   e   a   n   f   i   l   l   i   n   g   u   p   the whole eof with love 

Oh noes, I can't have more love emoticons...?!
why, gbatemp, why?! ;O;


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 8, 2011)

b  a  n  n  e  d  c  u  z  t  h  e  r  e  i  s  a  l  i  m  i  t  t  o  o  u  r  l  o  v  e  ?


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 8, 2011)

B  a  n  n  e  d  b  e  c  a  u  s  e  t  h  e  r  e  i  s  n  o  l  i  m  i  t  i  f  y  o  u  c  a  r  e  b  e  y  o  n  d  i  t 







 M 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 a 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 y 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 b 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 e


----------



## naved.islam14 (Nov 8, 2011)

Banned because you made your post too hard too read!


----------



## pistone (Nov 8, 2011)

Narayan said:


> banned coz pistone's sig doesn't make sense with the dark theme.


banned coz it doesn't .......or it does ???


----------



## Narayan (Nov 8, 2011)

banned coz try using the dark theme. you'll see.


----------



## Paarish (Nov 8, 2011)

banned for being correct


----------



## pistone (Nov 8, 2011)

banned coz ............
it looks awesome   
its kinda a secret message .........like conect the dots to find out the sig


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 8, 2011)

Banned cuz I have missed alot of banning


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 8, 2011)

Banned cuz so did I.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 8, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 8, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 9, 2011)

Banned cuz 



Spoiler


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 9, 2011)

banned coz


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 9, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 9, 2011)

ed for  &


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 9, 2011)

ed for  &  and i am sausage head


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 9, 2011)

no. ed


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 9, 2011)

no. ed


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 9, 2011)

No. ed


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 9, 2011)

NO. ed


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 9, 2011)

NO. ed


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 9, 2011)

Yes. ed


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 9, 2011)

YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES!!!!ed


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 9, 2011)

Maybe. ed


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 9, 2011)

;O; ed


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 9, 2011)

o: ed


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 9, 2011)

ed


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 9, 2011)

O: ed


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 9, 2011)

^o^ed


----------



## haflore (Nov 9, 2011)

Banned because I feel I've missed something...


----------



## Narayan (Nov 9, 2011)

banned coz i'm sooo happy!


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 9, 2011)

._. ed


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 9, 2011)

waffleed


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 9, 2011)

megawaffled


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 9, 2011)

Bananaed


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 9, 2011)

megabananaed


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 9, 2011)

Gigadrillbreakered


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 9, 2011)

KAME-HAME-HAME-HAME-HAME-HAME-HAME-HAME-HAME-HAME-HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAed


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 9, 2011)

Indignationed


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 9, 2011)

samidareed


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 9, 2011)

Paarished


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 9, 2011)

Hydreigoned


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 9, 2011)

Narayaned


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 9, 2011)

Xuphored


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 9, 2011)

BrightNekoed


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 9, 2011)

p1ngponged


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 9, 2011)

Vulpesabnoctoed


----------



## haflore (Nov 9, 2011)

TrolleyDaveed


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 9, 2011)

hafloreed


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 9, 2011)

ProtoKun7ed


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 9, 2011)

Alan Johned


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 9, 2011)

Chi... chi... skyroached~


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 9, 2011)

Pingouin7ed


----------



## haflore (Nov 9, 2011)

mthrniteed
...


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 9, 2011)

Shlonged


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 9, 2011)

Costelloed.

...


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 9, 2011)

Rydianed


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 9, 2011)

Sausage Headed.


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 9, 2011)

Tagzarded


----------



## haflore (Nov 9, 2011)

Retarded!


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 9, 2011)

Banned coz that's just what I was thinking!


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 9, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## Narayan (Nov 9, 2011)

whew, working in this office is really hard, i can't seem to get my ass to sit on a chair longer than 3 minutes... and the aircon is busted. 

and the female co-worker heats things up more...


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 10, 2011)

Banned cuz that must have sucked... D:


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 10, 2011)

banned coz ;O;


----------



## Narayan (Nov 10, 2011)

whew...that bath was refreshing....now where are my clothes?


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 10, 2011)

Right here, Goshujin-sama.

*gives Narayan his clothing*


----------



## Narayan (Nov 10, 2011)

why is this wet with drool and...


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 10, 2011)

I'm sorry, Goshujin-sama...

I think I need some private punishment lessons for doing such things to your belongings


----------



## Narayan (Nov 10, 2011)

tempting, but i'm a changed man. i do not do ecchi stuff anymore.


----------



## Paarish (Nov 10, 2011)

why is there no banning going on!?
You're all banned!


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 10, 2011)

Banned for interfering! 

Goshujin-sama, y u so mean to me? ;O;

You used to teach me so many things
and all of the scars still ache so badly


----------



## Narayan (Nov 10, 2011)

*turns away from you and looks at the sky*
that was the past me...
i don't hate my past but it's time to change...
*looks over the shoulder...a single tear fell*
sorry...the current me isn't worthy as your master...
*vanishes*


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 10, 2011)

*Runs to where Narayan was and shouts into the infinite skies*
No, please don't say such things!
No matter what you think or how you feel about me, you are, and will forever be my master!

*Tears run down, while beautiful memories from the past revives*
You we're always nice to me. You we're the only one that cared about me.
You we're the only one who would touch my filthy, tainted hands. 
You we're the one who taught me the warmth of being loved!
You saved me from the unending terror...

I was so happy when you first embraced me... when you told me I would become your personal maid.
I was so happy when you touched me and inflicted pain to me and treated me like a toy!
I was so happy when you would make me do naughty things to you!

So please, I need you... I'll hunt you down if I have to...


----------



## Narayan (Nov 10, 2011)

suddenly, s4mid4re found Narayan-sama's cross necklace made of ebony.

and a tiny paper with charred edges was delivered by the wind...

_s4mid4re, one day i'll return._
_once i have deemed myself worthy to be called -sama again._
_the joy i once had, of seeing your face the instant my hands touched your skin when i slap you,_
_admiring your body's outline whenever i tie you up, is art that is unpcomparable,_
_seeing you so powerless, makes me want to caress and comfort you,_

_farewell, but someday s4mid4re, someday..._

/narrator


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 10, 2011)

Oh, Narayan-sama... 

Don't worry, I'll train myself to endure and fulfill all of your desires when you return.


----------



## YetoJesse (Nov 10, 2011)

banned cuz no one knows today's my birthdaty except for google and club nintendo....


----------



## pistone (Nov 10, 2011)

YetoJesse said:


> banned cuz no one knows today's my birthdaty except for google and club nintendo....


banned coz :
Happy birthday !!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 10, 2011)

Banned cuz i have not banned anyone in hours >_>;


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 11, 2011)

Paarish said:


> why is there no banning going on!?
> You're all banned!


Reused ban.


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 11, 2011)

banana


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 11, 2011)

Bandana.


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 11, 2011)

bananabandanabankruptcy


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 11, 2011)

BANZAI!!!


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 11, 2011)

bananabandanabankruptcyBANZAIbankai


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 11, 2011)

Stop playing the banjo!


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 11, 2011)

stop playing the bananabandanabankruptcyBANZAIbankaibanjobanat


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 11, 2011)

BANBANBAN!!!


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 11, 2011)

bananabandanabankruptcyBANZAIbankaibanjobanatBANBANBAN!!!bandage


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 11, 2011)

Bananza...


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 11, 2011)

The Star-Spangled *Ban*ner.


----------



## koimayeul (Nov 11, 2011)

banned for tales of my lovely towel


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 11, 2011)

Banned for towel-whipping naked people.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 11, 2011)

Banned ban


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 11, 2011)

Banned a banned ban.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 11, 2011)

Banana band ban is banned


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 11, 2011)

A banned band banned a ban.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 11, 2011)

Banned banana banned a band for banning a banned ban from which a ban band took bans right in their banned


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 11, 2011)

The banana band banned a ban that banned bans on banning people in this thread.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 11, 2011)

Banned.

_In loving memory of Machomuu_


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 11, 2011)

Machomuued


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 11, 2011)

Sausage Headed.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 11, 2011)

Unrelated.


----------



## xalphax (Nov 11, 2011)

You are banned because....


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 11, 2011)

You are not banned because you are already banned


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 11, 2011)

And you are banned for not banning somebody who is already banned.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 11, 2011)

And you are banned for banning me for not banning somebody who is already banned


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 11, 2011)

And you are banned for banning me for banning you for not banning somebody who is already banned.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 11, 2011)

And you are banned for banning me for banning you for banning me for not banning somebody who is already banned


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 11, 2011)

And you are banned for banning me for banning you for banning me for banning you for not banning somebody who is already banned


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 11, 2011)

Banned for something completely different


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 11, 2011)

banned for banning me for something completely different ;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 11, 2011)

Banned with love~


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 12, 2011)

banned with more love~


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 12, 2011)

Banned with "love."


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 12, 2011)

banned with..."love"?


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 12, 2011)

Yep. Banned with "love."


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 12, 2011)

I ban you for banning me for "_love_."


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 12, 2011)

Banned cuz wha...what are you doing!?


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 12, 2011)

I ban you for trying to run a way from my "_love_"


----------



## rahoul102 (Nov 12, 2011)

Banned for being Post #47919.


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 12, 2011)

Banned cuz you'll never catch me!


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 12, 2011)

banned cuz all the people i know are playing skyrim >_>;


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 12, 2011)

banned because you really don't know where that hole leads to, do you?

I already told you: you can't escape my "_love_"


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 12, 2011)

Banned cuz...nope.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 12, 2011)

Banned for love and justice~


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 12, 2011)

Banned for great waffles justice!


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 12, 2011)

banned for great "love."


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 12, 2011)

Banned with great "love."


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 12, 2011)

Banned with


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 12, 2011)

Banned for


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 12, 2011)

ed


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 12, 2011)

The  has been DOUBLED!!


Just noticed I have the number of posts as paarish in this thread.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 12, 2011)

ha HA, the     have been DOUBLED... again...

Banned for having the same amount of posts in this thread as paary


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 12, 2011)

The         has been DOUBLED yet again!

Banned cuz make that one more.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 12, 2011)

The                  has been DOUBLED yet again!!!... again... 

Banned cuz  nao with more than nara-kun~ and paary~


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 12, 2011)

Banned cuz I tried doubling again, but the temp can't handle all of my love. ;O;
Wait...

               



















































The  has been doubled again!


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 12, 2011)

Banned cuz



































































































































































































;O; It has been doubled


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 12, 2011)

Banned cuz yet again, it has been doubled.
;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 12, 2011)

Banned cuz it just keeps on doubling
;O; ;O;


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 12, 2011)

Banned cuz too much love!
;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 12, 2011)

Banned cuz ALL MY LOVE!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 12, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 12, 2011)

banned coz


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 12, 2011)

ed cuz ban


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 12, 2011)

ed cuz


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 12, 2011)

banned...


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 12, 2011)

ed


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 12, 2011)

Scary butt fun ban.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 12, 2011)

ed


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 12, 2011)

ed


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 12, 2011)

ed


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 12, 2011)

ed


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 12, 2011)

ed cuz the   has been DOUBLED!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 12, 2011)

ed cuz the   has been doubled!

Also, you have more posts than TrolleyDave, so that means...
You have the most posts in the EoF...


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 12, 2011)

Banned cuz true~  

I am the most EoFy~


Spoiler


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 12, 2011)

Banned cuz 


Spoiler


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 12, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 12, 2011)

Banned cuz emotional faces are inert.


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 12, 2011)

banned coz


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 13, 2011)

Banned for not showing your RAGE face.


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 13, 2011)

banned coz u wanna see...?


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 13, 2011)

Banned for not showing it for the first time.


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 13, 2011)

banned coz... that's too embarrassing to do...


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 13, 2011)

Banned for not expressing enough manliness!


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 13, 2011)

banned for awakening my feminine self.  

Such a naughty boy to do this...


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 13, 2011)

Banned...  umm that is... if you dont mind...


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 13, 2011)

Banned coz I'm the first to awaken FI... but I guess you can join too.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 13, 2011)

Banned cuz... umm... thanks...


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 13, 2011)

No problem, now that we're... um, friends.
It's such a weird sensation calling somebody that I just met a friend... I feel so much love... it's like... like I want to be more than a friend...

banned for making me feel weird...!


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 13, 2011)

Banned cuz... the feelings ... are mutual...


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 13, 2011)

banned coz... I just can't hold myself together...

care to... give me a hand...?


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 13, 2011)

Banned cuz  here... *hands a zombie's arm*

 it was... on... sale...


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 13, 2011)

Oh, thanks, but... banned coz it's kind of... rotten?

*tentacles stretch out of the zombie arm*

Wah...! Ahh... ah.. AHHHHH...! FI, make it... ah... stop... AHHHHH...!! It's so... so good!


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 13, 2011)

Banned for s4mid4re is a boy!


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 13, 2011)

banned coz not anymore.

... by the way, somebody care to help me from the tentacles?

It's so... um, humiliating and... good.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 13, 2011)

Banned for gender-swopping is nasty. You is now a male!

Stop it already, no more corpse party quotes!


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 13, 2011)

Banned for not enjoying the smooth taste of tentacle grape~


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 13, 2011)

Banned coz please stop abusing me, Canonbeat... it's so painful... and good.


----------



## haflore (Nov 13, 2011)

Banned because I fear I have stepped into something I don't want to know more about.


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 13, 2011)

banned coz there's no more turning back, haflore.

Would you like to 'try' me? But... but please be nice to me... okay?


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 13, 2011)

Banned for this is getting weird. Females don't like tentacles at all that's why they always run from them.


----------



## haflore (Nov 13, 2011)

Banned because I think you're right, this is getting weird...


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 13, 2011)

Banned cuz what did I just walk into?


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 13, 2011)

Banned with projectile motion~


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 13, 2011)

Banned for free falling.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 13, 2011)

Banned cuz punching people in the face is an example of newton's third law~


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 13, 2011)

Banned cuz a person being thrown out of a car crashing into a tree would be an example of his first law.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 13, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 13, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 13, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 13, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 13, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 13, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 13, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 13, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 13, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 13, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 13, 2011)

ed.


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 13, 2011)

ed


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 13, 2011)

Banned for being a unicorn that outclass ponies except for Slutterfly.


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 13, 2011)

banned for


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 13, 2011)

Banned cuz ಠ_ಠ


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 13, 2011)

Banned cuz there's a rule 34 on those poor ponies. Rule 34 needs to be get off the internet for good!


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 13, 2011)

Banned cuz there's even a rule 34 on rule 34.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 13, 2011)

Wait there's a rule 34 on itself?! BANNED!


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 13, 2011)

Spoiler: Banned cuz...


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 13, 2011)

EDIT: banned coz that's... objectionable content. O-O


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 13, 2011)

Banned cuz 
It was posted before in another thread. Forgot which one though.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 13, 2011)

BANNED FOR THAT'S NO GOOD>


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 13, 2011)

Banned cuz no, it isn't.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 13, 2011)

Banned for we need to destroy 4chan.


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 13, 2011)

Banned cuz let it destroy itself.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 13, 2011)

Banned for it gets destroyed, two more will take its place.


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 13, 2011)

banned coz as long as 2ch and futaba lives, 4chan won't end.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 14, 2011)

BANNED for what's 2ch and futaba?


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 14, 2011)

Banned cuz,  i believe it was in the rule 34 thread...


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 14, 2011)

Banned for talking about rule 34 will get you suspended here.


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 14, 2011)

banned coz ofc not coz rule 34 helps add validity to the fact that as long as little girls exist, CP will exist.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 14, 2011)

Banned cuz I've been suspended here a few times already :/


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 14, 2011)

banned coz your warn status has reached -100%


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 14, 2011)

Banned for I want my warn status to reach 99%


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 14, 2011)

banned coz yours is already -1000%


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 14, 2011)

Banned for my warn is still 10%.


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 14, 2011)

banned coz the mods are trying to deceive you!


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 14, 2011)

Banned cuz I still have a clean warn log.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 14, 2011)

Banned cuz my crowning achievement was getting a 20% warn increase for spamming ponies in the spam thread :/


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 14, 2011)

Banned cuz that was before p1ng stopped posting in the EoF though.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 14, 2011)

Banned cuz i think he liked me


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 14, 2011)

banned coz you mean ture 'love'?


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 14, 2011)

Banned cuz he "loved" you.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 14, 2011)

Inappropriately


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 14, 2011)

banned coz I wanna join your forbidden 'love' with him!


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 14, 2011)

Banned cuz I don't!


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 14, 2011)

Banned cuz if p1ngy were here he would ban me :/


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Nov 14, 2011)

Banned because p1ngpong is only one person.


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 14, 2011)

Banned cuz one person can only do so much. ;O;


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 14, 2011)

Banned cuz no one can please a person.


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 14, 2011)

banned coz orly?


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Nov 14, 2011)

Banned, because if you do that, people will think that's strange.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 14, 2011)

Banned for a bird can't talk.


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 14, 2011)

banned for you don't seem much different than him.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Nov 14, 2011)

Banned because I was typing, and not talking.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 14, 2011)

Banned for birds don't have thumbs but wings.


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 14, 2011)

banned for you're not even living...


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 14, 2011)

Banned for I am!


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 14, 2011)

banned coz wats that thing on ur avatar...? O-O


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 14, 2011)

Banned cuz apparently, that thing is alive.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 14, 2011)

Banned cuz  oo... kay...


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 14, 2011)

Banned for


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 14, 2011)

Banned cuz i dont know whats going on :/


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 14, 2011)

Banned cuz pretend that you know what's going on and you'll be fine.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 14, 2011)

Banned cuz i know whats going on...


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 14, 2011)

Banned cuz so do I.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 14, 2011)

Banned cuz nothig is suspected, but it doesn't print paper...


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 14, 2011)

Banned cuz paper can print paper.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 14, 2011)

Banned cuz there's no such thing as fluttershy censored pics


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 14, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 14, 2011)

Banned cuz rule 34, your argument is invalid


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 14, 2011)

Banned cuz rule 34 on rule 34.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 14, 2011)

Banned cuz yo dawg~


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 14, 2011)

Banned cuz I heard you like rule 34...


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 14, 2011)

Banned so we applied rule 34 to rule 34...


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 14, 2011)

banned cuz they will do that, why? Fluttershy is innocent.


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 14, 2011)

banned coz rule 34 says otherwise.


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 14, 2011)

Banned cuz nothing is safe.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 14, 2011)

Banned cuz THATS A LIE, not even NOTHING is safe


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 14, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 14, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 14, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 14, 2011)

banned coz


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 14, 2011)

ed forever~


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 14, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 14, 2011)

banned coz


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 14, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 14, 2011)

ed


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 14, 2011)

ed


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 14, 2011)

ed


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 14, 2011)

ed


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 14, 2011)

ed


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 14, 2011)

;O; ed


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 14, 2011)

O-O ed


----------



## YetoJesse (Nov 14, 2011)

ed?


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 14, 2011)

ed


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 14, 2011)

>_< ed


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 14, 2011)

Banned for not showing any pics.


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 14, 2011)

(T^T) ed


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 14, 2011)

ಠ_ಠ ed


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 14, 2011)

=.= ed


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 14, 2011)

O.o ed


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 15, 2011)

^.^ ed


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 15, 2011)

p_o ed


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 15, 2011)

( . Y . ) ed


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 15, 2011)

ಠ_ರೃ ed


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 15, 2011)

O_Q ed


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 15, 2011)

._. ed


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 15, 2011)

.-. ed


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 15, 2011)

.o. ed


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 15, 2011)

:| ed


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 15, 2011)

You are not banned in the sense of actually BEING banned... but you are banned...


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 15, 2011)

Banned cuz that means I'm banned?


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 15, 2011)

Banned because i am banned D:


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 15, 2011)

I'm banned cuz you're banned.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 15, 2011)

So if we all ban together...


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 15, 2011)

*BAN PARTY!!!!!!*


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 15, 2011)

Ban party has been Banned D:


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 15, 2011)

okay then, I shall do it again:

*BAN PARTY!!!!!!!!!!! *
(Now with more exclamation marks!!)


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 15, 2011)

Ban party is banned until further notice.


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 15, 2011)

No way

*BAN PARTY!!!!!111!!!!!1!*


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 15, 2011)

Banned for throwing a ban party.


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 15, 2011)

... 

BAN PARTY!!!!!!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 15, 2011)

PARTYPARTYPARTYPARTYPARTY BAN!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 15, 2011)

PARTYPARTYPARTYBANBANBAN!!!


----------



## YetoJesse (Nov 15, 2011)

banned for not noticing the colour.. I'm not joining any [email protected] community.. unless it's with our little catboy :$


----------



## pistone (Nov 15, 2011)

no bann no party


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 15, 2011)

*Ban*ana


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Nov 15, 2011)

come join the ca*ban*a club!


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 15, 2011)

*PARTYPARTYPARTYPARTYBANBAN!!!!!!*

Excuse me, I have accidentally a megaphone.


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 15, 2011)

Banned cuz that was mine. D:


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 15, 2011)

banned coz notice how it's pink? _Mine's a Pinkie Pie megaphone_. Yours isn't.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 15, 2011)

"Ban"evelont ruler~


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 16, 2011)

*Ban*kruptcy.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 16, 2011)

Banbanbanbanban!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 16, 2011)

Banned cuz I should be working on my paper. ;O;


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 16, 2011)

banned coz I should be working on my math hw ;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 16, 2011)

Banned cuz I should be working ;O;


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 16, 2011)

banned coz I should be shitting in the bathroom before...


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 16, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 16, 2011)

banned coz... 



Spoiler


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 16, 2011)

Banned cuz 
You reached in there and pulled that out!?


Spoiler


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 16, 2011)

banned coz stop making me seem like a naughty girl!


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 16, 2011)

Banned cuz I'll stop if you stop acting like one.


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 16, 2011)

banned coz... I-- I'm not acting like one!

I _am_ one...


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 16, 2011)

Banned cuz I guess I'll continue on...


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 16, 2011)

Banned 

Umm... that is...

If that is alright with you...


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 16, 2011)

Banned cuz it is alright with me...


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 16, 2011)

Banned for this is getting freaky in here!


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 16, 2011)

Banned cuz that is so true.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 16, 2011)

Banned cuz freaky?


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 16, 2011)

Banned cuz yep~


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 16, 2011)

Banned cuz i approve


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 16, 2011)

banned coz we agree


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 16, 2011)

Banned cuz we approve of this.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 16, 2011)

BANNED BECAUSE THE ROYAL WE, APPROVE!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 16, 2011)

BANNED FOR USING THE ROYAL CANTERLOT VOICE! ;O;


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 16, 2011)

Banned! For this getting scary right now.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 16, 2011)

BANNED until you know what
47!
is...


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 16, 2011)

Banned cuz scary butt fun. 


Spoiler


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 16, 2011)

banned coz... please not there! not my butt...


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 16, 2011)

Banned cuz are you talking about my foot?


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 16, 2011)

Banned... does anyone know what
3!
equals?


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 16, 2011)

Banned cuz 3!=1*2*3=6.


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 16, 2011)

banned coz.... three:


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 16, 2011)

Banned cuz no.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 16, 2011)

Banned cuz i made you do maths  i loves maths~


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 16, 2011)

Banned cuz math is my favorite subject~


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 16, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Banned cuz i made you do maths  i loves maths~





s4mid4re said:


> banned coz.... three:


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 16, 2011)

Banned cuz o_o




s4mid4re said:


> s4mid4re said:
> 
> 
> > banned coz.... three=3.
> ...


Fixed that for you, its tricky to begin with but you'll get it~


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 16, 2011)

Banned cuz expand (a+b)n.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 16, 2011)

Hydreigon said:


> Banned cuz expand (a+b)n.


(      a     +    b     )n


Sorry... math joke... could not resist...


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 16, 2011)

Banned cuz that was exactly what I was expecting.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 16, 2011)

Banned for not inviting me to the pony party.


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 16, 2011)

Banned cuz you have to tell me what 9! is first.


----------



## ChaosZero816 (Nov 16, 2011)

Banned cause I need sleep bad.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 16, 2011)

Banned cuz SLEEP IS FOR THE WEAK!!!


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 16, 2011)

Banned cuz Fluttershy is a teaser.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 16, 2011)

Banned cuz... teeheehee "Shutterfly"


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 16, 2011)

Banned for making smidge feel feminine inside.


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 16, 2011)

Banned cuz a thousand more bans and I will surpass TrolleyDave.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 16, 2011)

Banned cuz ~800 will make me surpass Tony.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 16, 2011)

Banned for Hydreigon is a boy!


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 17, 2011)

Banned cuz...you didn't know?


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 17, 2011)

banned coz... oh my, it's so big for a typical boy's size...


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 17, 2011)

Banned cuz D:


----------



## YetoJesse (Nov 17, 2011)

Banned cuz.. I know o.o...


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 17, 2011)

Banned cuz i thought hydreigon was celestia~ D:


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Nov 17, 2011)

Banned because you haven't complimented my new avatar.


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 17, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## ehayes427 (Nov 17, 2011)

banned for having a pony as your pic.


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 17, 2011)

Banned cuz I'm not the only one.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 17, 2011)

Banned for not doing dimensional stuff.


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 17, 2011)

Banned for doing dimensional stuff.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 17, 2011)

Banned for banishing me to the moon D:


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 18, 2011)

Banned cuz I did it while I was on the moon.


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 18, 2011)

Banned for _I_ am the moon.


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 18, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## philip11 (Nov 18, 2011)

Banned for having a Pony avitar and a seizure causing sig


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 18, 2011)

banned for having nothingness as your avatar and pokemon as your sig.

*pfft*


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 18, 2011)

Banned for being a pirate.


----------



## philip11 (Nov 18, 2011)

banned for making fun of my AWESOME Sig


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 18, 2011)

banned for *pfffft*


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 18, 2011)

Banned for being a ninja pirate! ;O;


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 18, 2011)

banned for I am a ninja pirate samurai! ;O;


----------



## philip11 (Nov 18, 2011)

Banned for having a tiny Sig


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 18, 2011)

Banned cuz ;O;


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 18, 2011)

banned coz ;O;


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 18, 2011)

Banned cuz ;O;


----------



## philip11 (Nov 18, 2011)

Banned because I like Computers


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 18, 2011)

Banned cuz I like trains.


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 18, 2011)

banned coz I liek lolis!! :drool:


----------



## philip11 (Nov 18, 2011)

Banned because I don't


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 18, 2011)

banned coz u liek mudkipz


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 18, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## philip11 (Nov 18, 2011)

s4mid4re said:


> banned coz u liek mudkipz


Banned because your wrong


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 18, 2011)

Banned cuz I liek turtles.


----------



## philip11 (Nov 18, 2011)

Banned because so do I


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 18, 2011)

Banned coz I liek lolis.


philip11 said:


> s4mid4re said:
> 
> 
> > banned coz u liek mudkipz
> ...


Banned coz u liek mudkipz


----------



## philip11 (Nov 18, 2011)

Banned because your wrong AGAIN


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 18, 2011)

s4mid4re said:


> Banned coz I liek lolis.
> 
> 
> philip11 said:
> ...


Banned for printing paper.


----------



## philip11 (Nov 18, 2011)

Banned because you can't


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 18, 2011)

banned coz u liek mudkipz.


----------



## philip11 (Nov 18, 2011)

s4mid4re said:


> banned coz u liek mudkipz.


Banned Cause I don't 3rd time


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 18, 2011)

banned coz u liek mudkipz.


----------



## philip11 (Nov 18, 2011)

Banned because I am Getting off Bye


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 18, 2011)

banned coz u liek mudkipz.


----------



## philip11 (Nov 18, 2011)

s4mid4re said:


> banned coz u liek mudkipz.



Banned because your obssesed with saying that PLease stop  Thanks


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 18, 2011)

banned coz u liek mudkipz.


----------



## philip11 (Nov 18, 2011)

Banned because I hate you for saying that over and over again


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 18, 2011)

banned coz u liek mudkipz.


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 18, 2011)

Banned cuz u liek mudkipz.


----------



## philip11 (Nov 18, 2011)

Banned cuz u liek mudkipz.Ha!


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 18, 2011)

Banned cuz we liek mudkipz~


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 18, 2011)

Banned coz u liek mudkipz?


----------



## philip11 (Nov 18, 2011)

Banned coz we ALL liek mudkipz!


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 18, 2011)

BANNED COZ WE LIEK MUDKIPZ PARTY!!!!!!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 18, 2011)

Banned cuz i herd u liek mudkipz


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 18, 2011)

Banned cuz we put a mudkip in yo mudkip so u can liek while u liek.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 18, 2011)

Banned cuz what is a mudkipz?! a miserable little pile of liek!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 18, 2011)

Banned cuz :yaymudkipz:


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 18, 2011)




----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 18, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 18, 2011)

Banned cuz

...

...


...

...


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 18, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 18, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 18, 2011)

banned coz... I wonder how it feels like being a :yaymudkipz:


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 18, 2011)

Banned cuz you'll find out soon...


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 18, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 18, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 18, 2011)

banned coz you naughty boy!


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 18, 2011)

Banned cuz someone needs a good spanking...


Spoiler



By that, I mean a serious ass-whoopin'


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 18, 2011)

banned coz.... no... please no.


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 18, 2011)

Banned cuz yes.


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 18, 2011)

banned coz no!


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 18, 2011)

Banned cuz *throws turkey*


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 18, 2011)

Banned cuz *farts*


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 18, 2011)

banned coz could you please keep your ass off my face when farting?

It's so... humiliating...


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 18, 2011)

Banned cuz o.O but... but human centipede...


----------



## xalphax (Nov 18, 2011)

Banned for the banter over banning someone who banned someone!


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 18, 2011)

Banned.


----------



## pistone (Nov 18, 2011)

Banned for the mobile version of this page


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 18, 2011)

Banned for the regular version of this page


----------



## philip11 (Nov 18, 2011)

banned coz u liek mudkipz.


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 18, 2011)

banned coz _u_ liek mudkipz.


----------



## pistone (Nov 18, 2011)

Banned coz......mayhbeeeeh


----------



## philip11 (Nov 18, 2011)

No banned coz U liek mudkipz.


----------



## pistone (Nov 18, 2011)

Banned coz ok ....like you say
U liek mudkipz


----------



## philip11 (Nov 18, 2011)

banned coz u liek mudkipz.


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 18, 2011)

banned coz no.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 18, 2011)

Banned for the sake of the prinnies mudkipz


----------



## philip11 (Nov 18, 2011)

Banned because I Smile


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 18, 2011)

Banned cuz i used to explode when thrown


----------



## pistone (Nov 18, 2011)

Banned coz .....can i throw you over my teacher house ....pleeeeease ?


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 18, 2011)

Banned cuz i no longer explode when thrown :/


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 18, 2011)

banned coz explode... NAO! On Congress.


----------



## pistone (Nov 18, 2011)

Banned coz 
Noooooooo 
I just have to make that house explode by my own hands


----------



## philip11 (Nov 18, 2011)

Banned for being a TempPirate and taking over GBAtemp!


----------



## pistone (Nov 18, 2011)

Banned coz -_-
they was supossed to suspect nothing ....


----------



## philip11 (Nov 18, 2011)

Banned 'Cause everybody is spelling 'cause "coz"


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 18, 2011)

Banned cuz i never spell it that way D:


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 18, 2011)

Banned coz FrozenIndignation and Hydreigon spell it 'cuz'


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 18, 2011)

Banned cuz hydreigon is awesome


----------



## pistone (Nov 18, 2011)

Banned coz @philip thats a secret "banned game "code
@frozen shame on you 


Spoiler


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 18, 2011)

banned cuz I just wanted to say cuz.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 18, 2011)

Banned cos30


----------



## pistone (Nov 18, 2011)

Banned coz for philip's sake
Just say COZ
you are giving the wrong example,do you want to ruin him .....for frozen and hydra is to late 


Spoiler



it is to late





Spoiler



just kiding  ya


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 18, 2011)

Banned cuz D: OH NOES, HOW CUD I LEIT DEES HAPIN!?


----------



## pistone (Nov 18, 2011)

Banned COZ
No fear just follow me and s4mid4re steps and one day you will write your "banned" with COZ 
Also what does s4mid4re means?


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 18, 2011)

banned cuz I no right. D:

It means "Early Summer Rain" (Sa-mi-da-re) in Japanese.


----------



## pistone (Nov 18, 2011)

Banned COZ 
NOOOOOOOOO s4mid4re was infected im the only suvivor 
Dont come close to me i will never write that word NEVER!!! 
And i was the one to survive the  plauge here on "banned game" 

P.s that sound awesome


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 18, 2011)

Banned cuz "hydra?"


----------



## pistone (Nov 18, 2011)

Hydreigon said:


> Banned cuz "hydra?"


Banned coz thats you ,im just to lazy as im on a phone now


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 18, 2011)

Banned cuz I'm a hydra.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 18, 2011)

ed cuz your a hydra when trolling~


----------



## pistone (Nov 18, 2011)

Banned coz yap 
That it from now one you are a hydra get with it ,from now one you can not die ....  i want to become a hydra too


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 18, 2011)

Banned cuz I'm a pony with three heads. 

Where are my other two?


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 18, 2011)

Banned cuz i like the part with cupcakes~


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 18, 2011)

Banned cuz I like the part with waffles.


----------



## pistone (Nov 18, 2011)

Banned coz you are not a pony so stay calm ....you are a unicorn  .....but this doesnt solve the "3other heads "question


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 18, 2011)

Banned cuz we approve of waffles!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 18, 2011)

BANNED CUZ WE APPROVE OF MEGAPHONES.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 18, 2011)

*BANNED CUZ OF MEGAPHONE AWESOMENESS!!!*


----------



## pistone (Nov 18, 2011)

Bannwd for the ultra-super-mega-duper-phones awesomenes


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 18, 2011)

Banned for explosive megaphones.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 18, 2011)

Banned with super special awesome


----------



## pistone (Nov 18, 2011)

Banned coz ill buy 3 of those explosive phones .....for my teacher house


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 18, 2011)

Banned cuz they're sold out. ;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 18, 2011)

Banned cuz Ill buy 2 of those teacher houses 

Oh zoidberg  you're such a crafy investor~


----------



## pistone (Nov 18, 2011)

Banned i have only one left


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 18, 2011)

Banned cuz shut up and take my money!


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 18, 2011)

banned cuz... stop being forceful... It's not fitting inside me!


----------



## pistone (Nov 18, 2011)

Banned coz.....can i help take your money? i have o lot of free space inside me


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 18, 2011)

Banned cuz OPEN UP Mr.MAILBOX, ITS TAIME FER YER BREKFEST!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 18, 2011)

Banned cuz derpys gonna derp.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 18, 2011)

Banned cuz
[yt]DJ-FYQv9Uvc[/yt]


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 18, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 18, 2011)

ed cuz


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 18, 2011)

ed cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 18, 2011)

ed cuz


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 18, 2011)

ed cuz


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 19, 2011)

. ed


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 19, 2011)

ed for a second wave of


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 19, 2011)

banned coz yay for second wave of


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 19, 2011)

ed


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 19, 2011)

ed


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 19, 2011)

ed


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 19, 2011)

ed~


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 19, 2011)

ed

... 

... !

...


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 19, 2011)




----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 19, 2011)

↑
AHH!! Master, It's so painful and humiliating!


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 19, 2011)




----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 19, 2011)




----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 19, 2011)




----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 19, 2011)

ain:


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 19, 2011)




----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 19, 2011)

:hore:


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 19, 2011)

:no:


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 19, 2011)

:hydreigon:


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 19, 2011)

:Granville:


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 19, 2011)

:s4mid4re:


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 19, 2011)

:FrozenIndignation:


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 19, 2011)

:BrightNeko:


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 19, 2011)

:Alan John:


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 19, 2011)

:Xuphor:


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 19, 2011)

:Narayan:


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 19, 2011)

:Rydian:


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 19, 2011)

:Chikaku-chan:


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 19, 2011)

:Nimbus:


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 19, 2011)

aarish:


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 19, 2011)

:Costello:


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 19, 2011)

1ngpong:


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 19, 2011)

:skyroach:


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 19, 2011)

:1234turtles:


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 19, 2011)

:machomuu's coffee:


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 19, 2011)

:Monkat's nipples:


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 19, 2011)

:Hydreigon's rainbow piss:


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 19, 2011)

:FrozenIndignation's ponies:


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 19, 2011)

:s4mid4re's radioactive cum:


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 19, 2011)

:FrozenIndignation and Hydreigon's megaphones:


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 19, 2011)

:s4mid4re's Pinkie Pie megaphone:


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 19, 2011)

:Hydreigon's Pinkie Pie launcher:


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 19, 2011)

:s4mid4re's radioactive cum:

I WIN


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 19, 2011)

:Hydreigon's rainbow napalm piss:


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 19, 2011)

:s4mid4re's atomic cum:


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 19, 2011)

:Hydreigon's realm of insanity:


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 19, 2011)

:hydreigon's profile page:


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 19, 2011)

:Hydreigon's alter ego:


...

D:


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 19, 2011)

:It is me  :


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 19, 2011)

:Tagzard:


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 19, 2011)

:the elephant man:


----------



## pistone (Nov 19, 2011)

Banned coz 
I was away for what?!.... 3 min ? an this topic ......


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 19, 2011)

Banned cuz lots of stuff can happen in a day


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 19, 2011)

Banned cuz I fell asleep. ;O;


----------



## YetoJesse (Nov 19, 2011)

Banned cuz you didn't notice me... next to you.. breathing in your ear... licking your neck....


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 19, 2011)

Banned for you have gotten ninja poke, son!


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 19, 2011)

banned for fucking too many guests stalking on us ಠ_ಠ


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 19, 2011)

Banned for not blocking my ninja poke! *ninja pokes s4mid4re* O_O a boob?


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 19, 2011)

banned coz... stop ninja poking me!


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 19, 2011)

Banned for this is getting weird.


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 19, 2011)

banned coz...


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 19, 2011)

Banned for stop blushing.


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 19, 2011)

banned coz... please stop verbally abusing me!


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 19, 2011)

Banned BANNED!! If you don't stop...I will turn you into a freaking disgusting bean.


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 19, 2011)

banned coz... please, just please turn me into your own personal disgusting bitch!


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 20, 2011)

WTF....Brightneko is a boy.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 20, 2011)

Banned cuz O_O WUT?!


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 20, 2011)

Banned cuz tis a lie!


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 20, 2011)

banned coz stop looking at my genitals and reacting like that...

I know it... it's, um... it's...


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 20, 2011)

Banned cuz I can't.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 20, 2011)

Banned cuz ._.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 20, 2011)

Banned cuz Frozen is also a boy!


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 20, 2011)

banned coz stop ridiculing my deer friend, FI! 

... we've already gone through... um, never mind...


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 20, 2011)

Banned cuz T_T ah... its all just a ploy...


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 20, 2011)

Banned for s4mid4re is a transgender boy.


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 20, 2011)

banned coz no! 

... stop arousing abusing me like that


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 20, 2011)

Banned cuz canon stole my picnic basket~ >_


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 20, 2011)

Banned for if I did then what's going to happen to me?


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 20, 2011)

Banned cuz terrible terrible things ._.
Like getting me to comment on your status updates~


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 20, 2011)

Banned for why will you want me to know about you?


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 20, 2011)

banned coz.... you don't?


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 20, 2011)

Banned cuz I don't understand the question ._.


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 20, 2011)

banned coz... you don't?


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 20, 2011)

Banned cuz...


Canonbeat234 said:


> Banned for why will you want me to know about you?



I still cant make sense of this T_T


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 20, 2011)

Banned for I have master'd fawful.


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 20, 2011)

banned for... you don't?


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 20, 2011)

Banned with the mustard of your doom!!!

I HAVE FURY!!!


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 20, 2011)

False! For the furyness of your fury is not equalivent to my fury of your doom!

I am fawful!


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 20, 2011)

Banned for not banning T_T

I HAVE FURY!!!


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 20, 2011)

banned coz... stop inflicting pain on me with your fury, master...


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 20, 2011)

Banned cuz...  but dont be both... enjoy it?


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 20, 2011)

banned coz... as long as you're happy, master...


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 20, 2011)

Banned for please don't make it into a scene.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 20, 2011)

Banned cuz this place has gone though several "scenes", so its nothing new


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 20, 2011)

Banned for if I had not seen one, it's a good thing.


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 20, 2011)

banned coz what's a scene and how do I make one? Can you... teach it to me... to my body?


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 20, 2011)

Banned for I'm not a female so I don't know.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 20, 2011)

Banned cuz  or are you~?
*forces BrightNeko's TG cookie down Canon's throat~*


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 20, 2011)

Banned for passing gas.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 20, 2011)

Banned cuz i passed it through a test tube :/


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 20, 2011)

banned coz... stop shoving the test tube onto my face... I can already smell it.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 20, 2011)

Banned cuz  1000 posts!!!


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 20, 2011)

banned coz yay~


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 20, 2011)

Banned for girls don't fart, ever!


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 20, 2011)

banned


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 20, 2011)

Banned its the truth.


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 20, 2011)

Banned.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 20, 2011)

Banned cuz they still pass gas~ 
*passes a cylinder labeled "oxygen" to hydreigon*


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 20, 2011)

Banned! *Ninja pokes*


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 20, 2011)

False

Stop poking me like that...


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 20, 2011)

Banned, this isn't the true or false game.


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 20, 2011)

False

Love is love... no matter what you do to me.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 20, 2011)

Banned for truth!!!


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 20, 2011)

Banned for this the edge of forums, nothing here is real!

Banned for this the edge of forums, nothing here is real!


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 20, 2011)

Banned for our love is real...


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 20, 2011)

Banned cuz I am the EoF D:

I am not real?!


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 20, 2011)

Banned for love on the forums can be taken seriously?


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 20, 2011)

Of course  
Everything here is real~



 banned~


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 20, 2011)

True

Our love is real as well.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 20, 2011)

Banned for love only lasts for a few seconds.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 20, 2011)

Banned cuz...

*stares at watch*

It has stopped D:


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 20, 2011)

Banned coz it doesn't matter if your watch has stop. Time is nothing compared to me...


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 20, 2011)

Banned for time can be stopped by love?


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 20, 2011)

Of course it can!


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 20, 2011)

Banned cuz nope.avi


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 20, 2011)

banned coz yes.jpg! 

Love is awesome~


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 20, 2011)

Banned cuz yep~


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 20, 2011)

banned coz we agree~


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 20, 2011)

Banned cuz _we _agree.


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 20, 2011)

banned coz we agree?


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 20, 2011)

Banned for not speaking with the royal "we."


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 20, 2011)

banned coz... "we"...

... "we"!


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 20, 2011)

Banned cuz tis tradition to speak in the royal we


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 20, 2011)

Banned cuz tis a lie!


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 20, 2011)

banned coz ninja~


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 20, 2011)

Banned cuz thy backside is whole and ungobbled, thou ungrateful whelp!


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 20, 2011)

Banned cuz scary butt fun


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 20, 2011)

Banned cuz secret butt fun


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 20, 2011)

Banned cuz the butt fun has been DOUBLED!!!


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 20, 2011)

BANNED COZ BUTT FUN~!!!!!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 20, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 20, 2011)

Trippled!!!


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 20, 2011)

banned coz


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 20, 2011)

Banned for all the pages we added to this thread lately


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 20, 2011)

Banned for all the EoF posts we racked up lately.


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 20, 2011)

banned for everythig


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 20, 2011)

Banned with everything


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 20, 2011)

Banned for nothig.


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 20, 2011)

banned with nothig


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 20, 2011)

Banned cuz nothig prints paper.


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 20, 2011)

banned coz everythig prints paper.


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 20, 2011)

Banned cuz paper prints paper.


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 20, 2011)

banned coz printer prints paper.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 20, 2011)

Banned cuz waffles print paper


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 20, 2011)

banned coz you print paper.


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 20, 2011)

Banned cuz I print paper.


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 20, 2011)

Banned coz me too. 

We are alike...!


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 20, 2011)

banned cuz i herd teh moon prints paper


----------



## FireGrey (Nov 20, 2011)

banned cause No


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 20, 2011)

Banned for trying to be sausage head


----------



## FireGrey (Nov 20, 2011)

banned for accusing me of such things


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 20, 2011)

Banned cuz  so you dident go around spamming "no"?


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 20, 2011)

Banned for not being here.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 20, 2011)

Banned cuz I am the EoF :/ of course i am here~


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 20, 2011)

Banned cuz I'm in the EoF.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 20, 2011)

banned for brony


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 20, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 20, 2011)

Banned cuz Frozen is an undercover cop.


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 20, 2011)

Banned cuz Frozen is the spy.


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 20, 2011)

Banned coz Frozen is the ninja spy.


----------



## Paarish (Nov 20, 2011)

banned cos i love you s4mid4re 
(no homo)


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 20, 2011)

Banned coz love you too~


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 20, 2011)

Banned cuz I secretly loathe love you.


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 20, 2011)

banned coz :<

But I love you~


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 20, 2011)

Banned cuz I love you too~ 
lol transparent text


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 20, 2011)

Banned coz love party~


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 20, 2011)

Banned cuz "love" party.


----------



## Paarish (Nov 20, 2011)

banned cos i like the sound of how this topic is going


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 20, 2011)

banned coz 'love'....?


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 20, 2011)

Banned cuz no.


----------



## skcin7 (Nov 20, 2011)

You're banned for being post number 48487... do you think you are clever or something? Fuck you.


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 20, 2011)

banned coz fuck me...!


----------



## Paarish (Nov 20, 2011)

banned cos we haven't even done foreplay yet! D:


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 20, 2011)

banned coz that too~


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 20, 2011)

Banned cuz you want to fuck me?


----------



## Paarish (Nov 20, 2011)

banned cos hell yeah! 
i mean no...
*ahem* excuse me... i lost myself


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 20, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## pistone (Nov 20, 2011)

Banned coz


----------



## Paarish (Nov 20, 2011)

banned cos you shouldn't pretend that you don't want it when you do


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 20, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## pistone (Nov 20, 2011)

Banned coz you have no pruves


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 20, 2011)

Banned cuz I do! D:


----------



## pistone (Nov 20, 2011)

Banned coz pic or it didnt happpppppppppppen


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 20, 2011)

Spoiler: Banned cuz...


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 20, 2011)

banned coz... wow.


----------



## Paarish (Nov 20, 2011)

banned cos i concur


----------



## pistone (Nov 20, 2011)

Banned coz those photos ....this shouldnt .....how.....


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 20, 2011)

Spoiler: Banned cuz


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 20, 2011)

BANNED! Hydreigon what are you doing trying to show your broniness on this EOF?


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 20, 2011)

Banned cuz nothing~


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 20, 2011)

Banned for trying to be so naughty. Go somewhere and exploit your bronness somewhere else.


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 20, 2011)

And what's wrong with me showing my femininity in the eof?


----------



## pistone (Nov 20, 2011)

Banned coz "ahem"


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 20, 2011)

Banned because this getting way too 4chan.


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 20, 2011)

Banned cuz I'm "naughty." I need my punishment. 


Spoiler



Damn you, s4mid4re! 
why wub woo~


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 20, 2011)

banned coz THREAD NEEDS MOAR PR0N


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 20, 2011)

Banned this is getting weird.


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 20, 2011)

Banned cuz this thread needs less pr0nz. 
It needs moar love.


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 20, 2011)

Less love. 
Moar pr0n.


----------



## Paarish (Nov 20, 2011)

less lolis
more shotas


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 20, 2011)

no 
Less pr0n. 
Moar love.


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 20, 2011)

MOAR EVERYTHIG!!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 20, 2011)

(except pr0nz.)


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 20, 2011)

;O;


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 20, 2011)

;O;


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 20, 2011)

;O;


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 20, 2011)

*Facepalm*


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 20, 2011)

*takes Canonbeat234's hand and makes him facepalm again*


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 20, 2011)

Banned for forced face-palm!


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 20, 2011)

banned for 

*does it again*


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 20, 2011)

Banned for third-party facepalm.


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 20, 2011)

banned for

*does it to Hydreigon*
with love~


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 20, 2011)

Banned with love.


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 20, 2011)

banned with more love~


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 20, 2011)

Banned for no!


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 20, 2011)

banned with even more love~


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 20, 2011)

Banned cuz i am sausage head


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 21, 2011)

Banned coz you're sausage head


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 21, 2011)

Banned for I knew it!


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 21, 2011)

Banned out of nowhere


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 21, 2011)

Banned for you are not a female, Frozen. S4mid4re ratted you out.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 21, 2011)

Banned cuz 



*checks*


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 21, 2011)

Banned for if you are a female then I apologize. Spank s4mid4re for lying on you not me.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 21, 2011)

Banned cuz :/ 

 s4mid4re is lying on me


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 21, 2011)

banned coz.... I can feel it... it's hard.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 21, 2011)

Banned cuz  wut?!


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 21, 2011)

Banned coz it's your, um... it's.... it's your.... 

don't make me say it!


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 21, 2011)

its my pet sea cucumber ._.

*places in a shallow pool of water*

where were we?

oh yes, banned ._.


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 21, 2011)

Um, can we get to it now...?

I... I'm already prepared... to become an adult.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 21, 2011)

Banned cuz *swoons over hydreigon*


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 21, 2011)

Banned?!


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 21, 2011)

*Banned cuz we love hydreigon*/Megaphone


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 21, 2011)

Banned for megaphones 

Where did mine go!?


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 21, 2011)

Banned for not having one.


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 21, 2011)

Banned cuz someone took mine. D:


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 21, 2011)

Banned cuz i ated it


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 21, 2011)

banned coz it's inserted in my vagina and forgot to take it out.


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 21, 2011)

s4mid4re said:


> banned coz it's inserted in my vagina and forgot to take it out.


Banned cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 21, 2011)

Then who's megaphone did i ated?! 

 banned~


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 21, 2011)

Banned cuz it was his.
*points at a random person*


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 21, 2011)

Banned cuz *eats random person*

ONLY TIA AND WE CAN HAS MEGAPHONE


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 21, 2011)

BANNED CUZ THIS MEGAPHONE IS MY MEGAPHONE. MINE! NO ONE ELSE'S!


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 21, 2011)

Banned for you found the megaphone too late, it's now respawns inside Halo 1.


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 21, 2011)

Banned cuz I found it in Halo Reach.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 21, 2011)

banned cuz no one uses the traditional "we" anymore D: and people just look at me weirdly~


----------



## philip11 (Nov 21, 2011)

Banned because you're ON THE MOOOOOOOOOON!


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 21, 2011)

Banned cuz tia sent me there~ D:


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 21, 2011)

Banned cuz you sent yourself there.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 21, 2011)

Banned cuz our subjects worshiped you and shunned me D:


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 21, 2011)

Banned cuz everyone was happy in the end...right? D:


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 21, 2011)

Banned cuz we suppose D:


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 21, 2011)

Banned cuz we concur!


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 21, 2011)

Banned cuz we  you~


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 21, 2011)

banned coz


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 21, 2011)

Banned cuz we  you too~


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 21, 2011)

Banned cuz we  you~


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 21, 2011)

banned coz  party~


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 21, 2011)




----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 21, 2011)




----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 21, 2011)

Banned cuz CREEP PARTY!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 21, 2011)

Banned cuz   PARTY!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 21, 2011)




----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 21, 2011)




----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 21, 2011)

Banned!


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 21, 2011)

Banana'd


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 21, 2011)

Banned! For banana is now a vegetable cuz congress sez so.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 21, 2011)

Banned is now a vegetable cuz congress sez so~

(this is just like when Nero was a God because the senate said so >_> )


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 21, 2011)

Banned is now everythig coz the congress sez so~


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 21, 2011)

Nero was a God? BANNED!


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 21, 2011)

Pizza is a vegetable? Banned!


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 21, 2011)

Pony is a vegetable? Banned!


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 21, 2011)

Congress is a vegetable? Banned!


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 21, 2011)

The moon is a vegetable? Banned!


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 21, 2011)

A vegetable is a vegetable? Banned!


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 21, 2011)

Vegeta is a vegetable? Banned!


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 21, 2011)

The Internet is a vegetable? Banned!


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 21, 2011)

Yogurt is a vegetable? Banned!


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 21, 2011)

Computer is a potato, banNed.


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 21, 2011)

A ban is a vegetable? Banned!

oh wait....




















































































I banned a ban, so we can't ban anymore! ;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 21, 2011)

Unless ;O;

I ban it ;o;


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 21, 2011)

Banning a ban is a vegetable? Banned!

Now you can't ;O;


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 21, 2011)

Banned?


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 21, 2011)

Ban is a vegetable, so it's banned.

Oh, wait....








































































If a ban is banned, that means that that ban is also banned, thus banning is not banned, but in actuality, a ban is banned. ;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 21, 2011)

;O;

Nothig is a vegetable? Banned!


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 21, 2011)

Everythig is a vegetable? Banned!


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 21, 2011)

Printing paper is a vegetable? Banned!


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 21, 2011)

Manliness is a vegetable? Banned!


























































































now I can act femininely yay~


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 21, 2011)

Frozen kissed s4mid4re eye, banned.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 21, 2011)

It was an an alternate reality vegetable? Banned!


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 21, 2011)

Wait, I though banning was a vegetable, so it was banned? Banned!


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 21, 2011)

Whats this now? Banned!


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 21, 2011)

Banned post


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 21, 2011)

What's that now? Banned!


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 21, 2011)

Banned!


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 21, 2011)

What's this now? Banned!


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 21, 2011)

That tornado its carrying a bannedpost.


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 21, 2011)

Vegetables are bans? Vegetabled!


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 21, 2011)

Banned vegetables? Vegetarian!


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 21, 2011)

Vegetarians are vegetables? Banned!


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 21, 2011)

Vegetables are comatose? Comatose!


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 21, 2011)

Comatose are vegetables? Vegetables!


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 21, 2011)

Banned hammer!


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 21, 2011)

You have a large amount of comments on your profile status? ;O; ed!


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 21, 2011)

I do! ;O; ed!


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 21, 2011)

;O;

;o; ed


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 21, 2011)

;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 21, 2011)

Banned cuz this ban is invisible ;O;


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 21, 2011)

​


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 21, 2011)

Invisible ;O; ed


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 21, 2011)

MUWAHAHAHAHAHA ;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 21, 2011)

So much ;O;? Banned!


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 21, 2011)

I'M BANNED? BANNED! ;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 21, 2011)

I'M BANNED? BANNED! ;O;


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 21, 2011)

I'M BANNED FOR BANNING? BANNED! ;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 21, 2011)

I'M A BANANA? BANANA'D!


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 21, 2011)

I'M BANANA'D FOR BANANA'ING? BANANA'D!


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 21, 2011)

I am a tree ;O;? Banana tree'd!


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 21, 2011)

I'm a ;O;? ;O; ed!


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 21, 2011)

;O;? ;O;!


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 21, 2011)

;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 21, 2011)

*;O;*ed


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 21, 2011)

*;O;* ed? *;O;* !


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 21, 2011)

;o; ed


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 21, 2011)

;O; ed


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 21, 2011)

Flutter ;o; ed


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 21, 2011)

banned coz my eof post count has finally exceeded my active post count. ;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 21, 2011)

Banned cuz my active post count will never exceed my EoF post count T_T


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 21, 2011)

banned coz... ;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 21, 2011)

;O; ed cuz


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 21, 2011)

;O; ed coz ;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 21, 2011)

ed ;o; cuz ed

;O;


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 21, 2011)

*e* ;O; *d* ;O; *c* ;O; *o* ;O; *z* ;O; *e* ;O; *d* ;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 21, 2011)

;O; party!!!~


----------



## YetoJesse (Nov 21, 2011)

Banned for... *whispers* why is google reading this topic? O.o



Spoiler


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 21, 2011)

Banned cuz ;O; the sane thing to do is pretend its not there~


----------



## YetoJesse (Nov 21, 2011)

Banned cuz why the ;O; and it's gone now ^^


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 21, 2011)

;O; cuz ;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 22, 2011)

;O; ed with the great power of ;O;


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 22, 2011)

;O; cuz ;O; prints paper.

;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 22, 2011)

;O; cuz you suspect nothig ;O;

;O;!!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 22, 2011)

;O; cuz ;O; suspects ;O;

;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 22, 2011)

;O; cuz ;O; suspects ;O; but ;O; does not print ;O;

;O;


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 22, 2011)

;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 22, 2011)

Banned ;O;


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 22, 2011)

Banned 

;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 22, 2011)

Banned 

;O;


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 22, 2011)

Banned ;O;

;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 22, 2011)

Bandana'd ;O;


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 22, 2011)

banned




















































;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 22, 2011)

;O;


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 22, 2011)

*flips mountout* BANFUS DO RAH!


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 22, 2011)

Banned cuz ._.


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 22, 2011)

Banned cuz .-.


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 22, 2011)

Banned coz


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 22, 2011)

Banned with an extendable...








;O;


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 22, 2011)

Banned cuz what's shlong doing here?












;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 22, 2011)

Banned cuz its so big...









;O;


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 22, 2011)

Banned coz I no rite?



;O;


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 22, 2011)

Banned cuz ;O;

;O;


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 22, 2011)

;O; ed coz ;O;

;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 22, 2011)

sincos30

;O;


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 22, 2011)

Banned cos-1(0.5)


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 22, 2011)

Banned tan(;O


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 22, 2011)

Banned cuz 9!


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 22, 2011)

banned coz how did you know...?! ;O;


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 22, 2011)

Banned cuz i didn't. ;O;


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 22, 2011)

banned coz (;O - (;O = ???


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 22, 2011)

Banned, sugar3. 

cwutididthar? ;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 22, 2011)

Banned cuz ;O; 


I c wut u did thar ;O;


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 22, 2011)

Banned cuz ;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 22, 2011)

;e; 
Banned cuz ;O;


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 22, 2011)

Banned for _e_

;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 22, 2011)

;O; ed


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 22, 2011)

Banned for 2.71828183.

;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 22, 2011)

Banned with *6.626068 × 10-34 m2 kg / s*


----------



## Narayan (Nov 22, 2011)

banned coz i'm back.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 22, 2011)

Banned cuz your back


----------



## Narayan (Nov 22, 2011)

banned coz no party??


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 22, 2011)

Banned cuz im the only one here ._.

PARTY PARTY PARTY!!!


----------



## Narayan (Nov 22, 2011)

banned coz LETS DANCE!!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 22, 2011)

Banned cuz  DANCE PARTY *trips and falls on face*


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 22, 2011)

Banned cuz GET BACK UP! ;O;


----------



## fishykipper (Nov 22, 2011)

Banned because your signature makes me trip out.

FAIL!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 22, 2011)

Banned cuz it does~


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 23, 2011)

Bump Banned


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 23, 2011)

*gets up*
Banned cuz my face hurts ;O;


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 23, 2011)

Banned cuz ;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 23, 2011)

Banned cuz *trips on face again* ;O;


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 23, 2011)

banned cuz *trips on face too* ;O;


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 23, 2011)

Banned cuz 

;O;


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 23, 2011)

banned coz *makes Hydreigon trip* ;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 23, 2011)

Banned cuz ;O;
*helps hyrdreigon up*


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 23, 2011)

Banned coz *trips everybody, including myself* ;O;


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 23, 2011)

Banned cuz I shall help myself up, thank you very much. ;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 23, 2011)

Banned cuz *falls on face* ;O;


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 23, 2011)

Banned cuz *trips and falls on my ass* ;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 23, 2011)

*looks at banana bag*
i- i- i do- dont need to ba- ba- ban you ;O;


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 23, 2011)

Banned cuz my banana bag is empty. ;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 23, 2011)

Banned cuz  *has megaphone*

*sends celestia to the sun~*


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 23, 2011)

Banned cuz *sends self to moon*


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 23, 2011)

Banned cuz...

*uses a portal gun to get to the moon*


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 23, 2011)

Banned cuz I'm in space!


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 23, 2011)

Banned cuz oh, oh here come space cops, here come space cops... hi... hi space cops...


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 23, 2011)

Banned cuz dad, are you in space?


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 23, 2011)

banned coz no ;O;


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 23, 2011)

Banned cuz dad...you suck. ;O;


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 23, 2011)

Banned coz thanks, I knew that. ;O;


----------



## kevan (Nov 23, 2011)

Banned cuz you in a  triangle.


----------



## koimayeul (Nov 23, 2011)

banned cuz only cloud, aerith and tifa have a love triangle


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 23, 2011)

Banned! Frozen is crazy about s4mid4re.


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 23, 2011)

Banned coz the opposite also applies~ 

I  you, Frozen~


----------



## Narayan (Nov 23, 2011)

banned coz i'm tired of waiting.


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 23, 2011)

Banned coz... Narayan-sama... I can't wait either.... to finally become an adult.


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 23, 2011)

Banned cuz how can you be my dad if I'm older?


----------



## Narayan (Nov 23, 2011)

banned coz don't rush things child. it will come when the time is ripe.

wait...i just said i was tired of waiting.


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 23, 2011)

banned coz I'm, um... ready.


----------



## Narayan (Nov 23, 2011)

banned coz spongebob ready?


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 23, 2011)

Banned coz of course!



> Are ya ready kids?
> 
> Aye, Aye captain!
> 
> ...


----------



## Narayan (Nov 23, 2011)

yay!! ban spongebob!


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 23, 2011)

Spongeban squareban

;O;


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 23, 2011)

BanBob BanPants

;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 23, 2011)

SpongeBAN BANBAN

;O;


----------



## Narayan (Nov 23, 2011)

SquidBan Tentacles...Ban


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 23, 2011)

Tentacles... ban.... tentacles...


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 23, 2011)

DON'T BAN TENTICLES 

;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O;


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 23, 2011)

Banned coz... the tentacles, they're.... they're so humiliating and good...


----------



## Narayan (Nov 23, 2011)

especially the tips.


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 23, 2011)

Please stop saying stuff like that, Narayan-sama... you're deteriorating my sanity.


----------



## Thesolcity (Nov 23, 2011)

Banned for not perfect sanity.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 23, 2011)

Did someone say not perfect sanity?! 

Because I have no sanity ._.

banned~


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 23, 2011)

banned coz.... I've lost my sanity when Narayan-sama took out his whip and bondage ropes.


----------



## Paarish (Nov 23, 2011)

banned cos i would love you if you were a shota


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 23, 2011)

banned coz no way!


----------



## Paarish (Nov 23, 2011)

banned cos yes way! 

EDIT: Also, i added you as a friend :3


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 23, 2011)

Banned coz yay to friend~ 
Banned coz no to shota~


----------



## Paarish (Nov 23, 2011)

banned cos a lot of shotas look like lolis and vice versa


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 23, 2011)

banned coz true, as long as his cock isn't visible~


----------



## Paarish (Nov 23, 2011)

banned cos i think we should exchange pictures of the top part of shotas/lolis and decide which is which 

*looks at pic*
This is a shota! 
*looks at answer*
oh


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 23, 2011)

Banned for s4mid4re obsession with lolis in a possible sign of the pedobearitis.


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 23, 2011)

I... I'm not obsessed with them...


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 23, 2011)

Banned! Stop lying you pedobear.


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 23, 2011)

Please... please stop verbally abusing me like that... it's so humiliating.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 23, 2011)

*Turns you into a Lady Gaga*

There, now I'm amused and afraid.


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 23, 2011)

Banned coz *turns myself back*


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 23, 2011)

Banned! Next time it will be irreversible until Frozen changes you back.


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 23, 2011)

Banned coz.... 
*turns back and turns Canonbeat into my boner*

How do you like it in there, Canonbeat.... it feels so good


----------



## Paarish (Nov 23, 2011)

*takes pictures*
Keep going


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 23, 2011)

*changes back*  ....BANNED!!


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 23, 2011)

Please stop taking pictures *sniffle* onii-chan *sniffle* it's so... so *sniffle* humiliating.


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 24, 2011)

Banned cuz wtf is going on here!?


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 24, 2011)

Banned coz... please stop looking at me like... like I'm a naughty girl.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 24, 2011)

Banned cuz I became part of someone's genital area!


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 24, 2011)

Banned cuz...


what is this i don't even


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 24, 2011)

banned coz..... don't publicly tell about it to people.


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 24, 2011)

Banned cuz everyone knows now.


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 24, 2011)

banned coz
*hides self in heavy blankets and cutely peaks out*

... I'm... I'm so embarrassed.


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 24, 2011)

Banned cuz of course you would be embarrassed.


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 24, 2011)

banned coz please stop the  face! I'm so scared... that you're going to grape me.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 24, 2011)

Banned cuz you can't hide your sinful nature.  YOU already know what you did and if you do it one more time. I will turn you into a horny giantess.


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 24, 2011)

Banned cuz 

You know you like it.


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 24, 2011)

Banned coz Mr. creep is in my front door.

HIDE!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 24, 2011)

Banned cuz I'm already inside.


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 24, 2011)

banned coz... please don't grape me.


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 24, 2011)

BANNED CUZ I FOUND YOU.


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 24, 2011)

banned coz


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 24, 2011)

Banned one last chance S4mid4re.


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 24, 2011)

Banned cuz get back here! ;O;


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 24, 2011)

banned coz you didn't say "please" politely!


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 24, 2011)

Banned! *turns s4mid4re into a  horny gaintess*
now we are even. *runs*


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 24, 2011)

*turns self back into a loli*

... I'm... I'm so scared, Mr. Creep...


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 24, 2011)

Banned stop acting like fluttershy.


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 24, 2011)

Banned coz I'm acting like I usually do... naughty.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 24, 2011)

Banned cuz FLUTTERCREEP


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 24, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 24, 2011)

Banned cuz fluttercreep is best creep


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 24, 2011)

Banned cuz true.


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 24, 2011)

- 　　　　 　　　- 
 　　  　  　 　　-   　- 
   　  　　 　　  - - 
 　　     　-  　  
    　　　　 - -  　-----


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 24, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 24, 2011)

banned coz I know, it took like 10 minutes...


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 24, 2011)

Banned cuz needs moar 

;O;


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 24, 2011)

I'll try to make a "BANNED" version, instead of just "BAN"


----------



## kevan (Nov 24, 2011)

Banned cause you havnt made it yet >_


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 24, 2011)

- 　　　　 　　　- 　 　　　- 　
 　　  　  　 　　-   　- 　  　- 　 
   　  　　 　　  - - 　  - 　 　 
 　　     　-  　  　  　  　
    　　　　 - -  　-----   　 　----- 　 

Darn it, I can't put more emoticons. I'll see if I can edit this posts and...
EDIT: it doesn't work ;O;


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 24, 2011)

Banned cuz aww... ;O;


----------



## kevan (Nov 24, 2011)

Banned cuz ur sad


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 24, 2011)

Banned cuz I _am_ sad. ;O;


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 24, 2011)

- 
  　 　　　- 
　　　　　 　　- 
  　   

IMMA TAKE A SCREENSHOT AN PUT THEM TOGETHER.


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 24, 2011)

MUWAHAHAHAHAHAHA 
(CREEPY_BANNED.jpg v02!!)
(rendered, so it can be used on dark theme as well)
(also, the size is 530*100, so you'll have to resize a bit to make it fit into your sig...)
(also also, I'll try to make the 'D' a little bigger) DONE


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 24, 2011)

Banned for epic win


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 24, 2011)

;O;


----------



## Paarish (Nov 24, 2011)

banned cos too many  faces D:


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 24, 2011)

Banned cuz there is not enough


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 24, 2011)

orly?


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 24, 2011)

Banned cuz needs more!!!


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 24, 2011)

orly?


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 24, 2011)

Banned cuz ya rly.


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 24, 2011)

orly?


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 24, 2011)

Banned!


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 24, 2011)

orly?


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 24, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 24, 2011)

Banned coz.... ?


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 24, 2011)

Banned cuz wow.


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 24, 2011)

banned coz it's an image (I made it yesterday, using the "BANN" and "ED" I made yesterday.)


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 24, 2011)

Banned cuz I can see that.


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 24, 2011)

banned coz


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 24, 2011)

Banned!


----------



## Paarish (Nov 24, 2011)

banned for banning my shota loli!


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 24, 2011)

banned coz...


----------



## Paarish (Nov 24, 2011)

banned cos i sent you a comment :3


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 24, 2011)

banned coz yay~


----------



## Paarish (Nov 24, 2011)

banned cos i'm currently stalking your gallery and profile 
Problem?


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 24, 2011)

banned coz....


----------



## Paarish (Nov 24, 2011)

banned cos


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 24, 2011)

banned coz please stop stalking me like that!


----------



## Paarish (Nov 24, 2011)

banned cos NEVER!!! ;o;


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 24, 2011)

banned coz words alone aren't enough to convey your feelings to me. Teach me how you feel... using my body.


----------



## Paarish (Nov 24, 2011)

banned cos we musn't... it is forbidden


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 24, 2011)

Banned coz there's nothing wrong, as long as there's love.


----------



## Paarish (Nov 25, 2011)

very well...  *cuddles*


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 25, 2011)

wha! onii-chan, you're tickling me...


----------



## kevan (Nov 25, 2011)

Banned coz Paarish and I already have used our body's


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 25, 2011)

banned coz a love triangle has formed~


----------



## Paarish (Nov 25, 2011)

Silence you!
*continues cuddling s4mid4re* 

ninja'd! D:


----------



## kevan (Nov 25, 2011)

Banned coz I don't  Paarish... I only  Maddy


----------



## Skelletonike (Nov 25, 2011)

Banned cuz I'm bored. o.O


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 25, 2011)

banned coz... I'm going to change that... no matter what.


----------



## kevan (Nov 25, 2011)

Banned coz I got ninja'd


----------



## Paarish (Nov 25, 2011)

banned cos kevan wishes he  ed me :3


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 25, 2011)

I... I'm too young to have sex! O-O

......  but... but if you don't mind


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 25, 2011)

Banged for what is love.


----------



## kevan (Nov 25, 2011)

Banned coz Paarish actually wishes that I  him


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 25, 2011)

banned coz love is.... something that cannot be defined by words... only by body-to-body contact


----------



## Paarish (Nov 25, 2011)

banned cos i only  s4mid4re cos he is my shota loli.


----------



## kevan (Nov 25, 2011)

BANNED BECAUSE I GOT FUCK*** NINJA'D AGAIN D:



s4mid4re said:


> banned coz love is.... something that cannot be defined by words... only by body-to-body contact


I get pwenty of that with masked girl


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 25, 2011)

banned coz I get plenty of spankings from Narayan-sama.


----------



## Paarish (Nov 25, 2011)

banned cos ive had my share from him as well


----------



## kevan (Nov 25, 2011)

Banned 'cause I am dying D:


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 25, 2011)

banned coz the power of love shall recover you...

*gets down on the ground in doggy-style*


----------



## kevan (Nov 25, 2011)

Banned cause I made an EoF thread about it D:
But I'll go doggy anyway *Gets down*


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 25, 2011)

banned coz.....


----------



## kevan (Nov 25, 2011)

Banned coz...


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 25, 2011)

banned coz stop looking at my genitals with a creep face....


----------



## kevan (Nov 25, 2011)

Banned coz I could look at them like this instead


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 25, 2011)

Banned coz you're embarrassing me as well!


----------



## kevan (Nov 25, 2011)

Banned myself because you consider me an embarassment


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 25, 2011)

I ban you again for making me look like a bad, naughty girl...


----------



## kevan (Nov 25, 2011)

Triple ban myself for making you look like you


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 25, 2011)

I quadruple ban you for making me do.... um.... naughty things to you.


----------



## kevan (Nov 25, 2011)

I pentaban myself for... letting you


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 25, 2011)

Banned cuz why do I keep walking in when s4mid4re's naked?


----------



## kevan (Nov 25, 2011)

Banned coz you obviously plan it


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 25, 2011)

Banned cuz maybe I do.


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 25, 2011)

banned coz...


----------



## kevan (Nov 25, 2011)

Banned coz somebody needs to revive the bump thread and I'm too lazy to find it D:


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 25, 2011)

Banned cuz you do it.


----------



## kevan (Nov 25, 2011)

Banned coz I actually feel weird after so much random talking with s4mid4re...


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 25, 2011)

banned coz... it's the power of love


----------



## kevan (Nov 25, 2011)

Banned coz I only  Maddy... What we have is... lets say more Physical


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 25, 2011)

banned coz.. physical?


----------



## kevan (Nov 25, 2011)

Banned coz it's weird for me to talk about this 
Soooo fun though


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 25, 2011)

banned coz.... fun...?!


----------



## kevan (Nov 25, 2011)

Yes fun 
Banned coz I just found your random loli


----------



## Mr. Targus (Nov 25, 2011)

kevan said:


> Yes fun
> Banned coz I just found your random loli


Banned coz you love it


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 25, 2011)

banned coz you found mah lolis?


----------



## kevan (Nov 25, 2011)

Banned myself (again) because I find your lolis


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 25, 2011)

Banned cuz D: so much banning I've missed


----------



## kevan (Nov 25, 2011)

Banned coz I have made atleast 100+ EoF posts today


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 25, 2011)

Banned cuz D: that's what i usually do!!!


----------



## kevan (Nov 25, 2011)

Banned coz... Exactly


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 25, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## kevan (Nov 25, 2011)

Banned coz you turned my perfectly white sheets into an ocean of tears ._.


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 25, 2011)

banned coz that's the sheet we were supposed to be using tonight. D:

.... tonight.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 25, 2011)

Banned cuz lives are annoying to have ;O;


----------



## kevan (Nov 25, 2011)

Banned coz tonight I am doing school work... not you


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 25, 2011)

Banned coz I won't let you...


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 25, 2011)

Banned cuz ;O;


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 25, 2011)

Banned coz you too


----------



## kevan (Nov 25, 2011)

Banned coz I need to do my assignment 
Can we reschedule? meet you in the back alley


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 25, 2011)

Banned cuz there are dogs eating pasta in the back alley ;O;


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 25, 2011)

Banned coz throw in some poisoned pasta and we're free


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 25, 2011)

Banned cuz my poisoned pasta always tastes soggy T_T


----------



## kevan (Nov 25, 2011)

Banned coz it is getting hectic going between three threads to please daddy


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 25, 2011)

banned coz lol


----------



## kevan (Nov 25, 2011)

Banned coz I hope it gets moved to the Eof


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 25, 2011)

banned coz hilarious


----------



## kevan (Nov 25, 2011)

Banned coz yet is it


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 25, 2011)

Banned cuz  teeheehee


----------



## kevan (Nov 25, 2011)

Banned coz I'm in way too good of a mood


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 25, 2011)

Banned cuz google likes stalking this thread


----------



## kevan (Nov 25, 2011)

Banned coz lolwut?


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 25, 2011)

Banned cuz look at the users browsing this topic :/


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 25, 2011)

banned coz.... it's true


----------



## kevan (Nov 25, 2011)

banned coz D:


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 25, 2011)

Banned cuz it knows


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 25, 2011)

banned coz lol (again)


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 25, 2011)

Banned cuz looks legit


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 25, 2011)

Banned coz of course!


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 25, 2011)

Banned cuz my 3DS is gonna brick  

Edit:  

That should have been "rock"


----------



## kevan (Nov 25, 2011)

Banned coz I can't pway anymore since I'm in class D:


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 25, 2011)

Banned cuz google... who is it?


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 25, 2011)

banned coz I think it's adding the new posts onto google.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 25, 2011)

Banned for s4mid4re is naked and showing off his manhood!


----------



## Narayan (Nov 25, 2011)

Canonbeat234 said:


> Banned for s4mid4re is naked and showing off his *wo*manhood!


banned coz fix'd


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 25, 2011)

banned coz...


----------



## Narayan (Nov 25, 2011)

banned


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 25, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 25, 2011)

banned coz stop looking at Narayan-sama with a  face! 

He's all mine.


----------



## kevan (Nov 25, 2011)

Banned 'cause your loli wife is all yours as well


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 25, 2011)

banned coz true


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 25, 2011)

s4mid4re said:


> banned coz stop looking at Narayan-sama with a  face!
> 
> He's all mine.


Banned cuz...

NO ONE SHALL GET IN THE WAY OF MY LOVE OF NARA-KUN!!! *gets out an extremely sharp looking muramasa* ... no one


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 25, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:


> s4mid4re said:
> 
> 
> > banned coz stop looking at Narayan-sama with a  face!
> ...


Oh yeah? You think your love to Narayan-sama surpasses mine?! And stop calling Narayan-sama Nara-kun! Who do you think you are to be calling my goshujin-sama that!! Have some respect! He thinks of you as nothing compared to me--his stress relieving personal sex toy!!! He's always so nice to me; he gives me a beating for every bad thing I do! He teaches me how to be a good girl...!


----------



## kevan (Nov 25, 2011)

Banned 'cause I got ninja'd... again D:


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 25, 2011)

s4mid4re said:


> FrozenIndignation said:
> 
> 
> > s4mid4re said:
> ...


Banned cuz anyone who gets in the way of my love of nara-kun shall die!!! Its... its what you want, right nara-kun?!


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 25, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:


> s4mid4re said:
> 
> 
> > FrozenIndignation said:
> ...


No... no..!! That can't be! He loves me... he loves me so much more than you...!!! I know it! I'll slay you first... isn't that your wish, Narayan-sama?


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 25, 2011)

s4mid4re said:


> FrozenIndignation said:
> 
> 
> > *snip*
> ...


I... I'll DO ANYTHING AND KILL ANYONE TO GET NARA-KUN'S LOVE!!!


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 25, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:


> s4mid4re said:
> 
> 
> > FrozenIndignation said:
> ...


I'LL DO EVEN WORSE.... I'LL ANNIHILATE EVERY OTHER FEMALE, BUT MYSELF, SO THAT.... SO THAT NARAYAN-SAMA NEVER LOOKS AT ANY OTHER FEMALE IN THIS WORLD!!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 25, 2011)

s4mid4re said:


> FrozenIndignation said:
> 
> 
> > s4mid4re said:
> ...


THEN I SHALL KILL EVERYONE BUT NARA-KUN AND I!!!


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 25, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:


> s4mid4re said:
> 
> 
> > FrozenIndignation said:
> ...


HOW DARE YOU KILL ME...!! EVEN IF YOU KILL ME, I'LL REVIVE AS MANY TIMES I HAVE TO IN ORDER TO LIVE HAPPILY WITH NARAYAN-SAMA!!!!


----------



## Narayan (Nov 25, 2011)

AWAWAWA!!!! this is why i always stay in the sidelines!! 

anyways, if you both take your time fighting over me, someone might take me away. it's best you cooperate.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 25, 2011)

s4mid4re said:


> FrozenIndignation said:
> 
> 
> > *snip*
> ...


I shall kill you as many times as it takes!!! All is for nara-kun~






Narayan said:


> AWAWAWA!!!! this is why i always stay in the sidelines!!
> 
> anyways, if you both take your time fighting over me, someone might take me away. it's best you cooperate.


I WONT LET ANYONE TAKE YOU!!! And i can protect you by myself!!!


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 25, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:


> s4mid4re said:
> 
> 
> > FrozenIndignation said:
> ...


Protect him yourself? With that outdated Muramasa original with wood muramasa v1.40 firmware installed?? That's nothing compared to my Muramasa Gold SDXC v3.0 4DSiXL Compatible with Muramasa Blade All In One!!! Don't worry Narayan-sama, I'll protect you!!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 25, 2011)

Banned cuz i dont need all that... all I need is nara-kun... with that, no one can stand in my way *starts using nara-kun as a sword*


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 25, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Banned cuz i dont need all that... all I need is nara-kun... with that, no one can stand in my way *starts using nara-kun as a sword*


Banned coz stop using Narayan-sama as a weapon, what if he's harmed??!

*takes Narayan-sama's shlong and starts swinging it as a sword*


----------



## Paarish (Nov 25, 2011)

banned cos that belongs to me!  *takes the shlong from s4mid4re*


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 25, 2011)

Banned cuz ;O;


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 25, 2011)

Banned coz a love tetragon has formed?! D:


----------



## Paarish (Nov 25, 2011)

banned cos this shit is getting confusing


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 25, 2011)

Banned cuz shit is getting recycled


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 25, 2011)

Banned coz recycled shit~


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 25, 2011)

Banned cuz recycled shit burgers


----------



## Paarish (Nov 25, 2011)

banned cos lol futurama~


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 25, 2011)

banned cuz came back and im tired...
prolly should sleep...or maybe not
cant see shit in this dark ass room
cant think properly either, maybe i should get off before i do something really stupid...


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 25, 2011)

banned coz it's already 4:24 am here lol


----------



## Paarish (Nov 25, 2011)

It's 9:24am here!


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 25, 2011)

banned coz why nobody else posting...! ;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 25, 2011)

Banned cuz its 9:24 pm here


----------



## Paarish (Nov 25, 2011)

banned from my new class


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 25, 2011)

Banned cuz energy drinks explode in my face


----------



## Paarish (Nov 25, 2011)

banned cos amazon has just changed the status to "delivered" 
I NEED TO GET HOME NOW!


----------



## Narayan (Nov 25, 2011)

banned coz...i hope they got the right house.


----------



## Paarish (Nov 25, 2011)

banned cos i hope they fucking did as well!
I WANA PLAY TALES OF THE ABYSS 3DS!

PS: frozen if youre online, keep an eye on blogs in two hours time


----------



## Narayan (Nov 25, 2011)

banned coz they got the wrong house right.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 25, 2011)

Banned cuz sure paary ~


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 25, 2011)

Banned for thunder spamming


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 25, 2011)

Banned.


----------



## Paarish (Nov 25, 2011)

To whom it may concern:

http://gbatemp.net/blog/824/entry-8356-aww-yeah/


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 25, 2011)

Banged fire thinner spamming is fun.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 25, 2011)

Banned cuz Tales of the Abyss is awesome~


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 25, 2011)

since GIRLS are not on the internet


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 25, 2011)

Banned cuz :/


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 25, 2011)

Banned cuz :\


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 25, 2011)

Banned! Frozen is under 18 so she won't know what sex isabout!


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 25, 2011)

Banned cuz SLANDER!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 25, 2011)

Banned cuz...


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 25, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 25, 2011)

Banned  cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 25, 2011)

ed


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 25, 2011)

ed


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 25, 2011)

ed


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 25, 2011)

ed


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 25, 2011)

Banned cuz I think i need sleep ._.


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 25, 2011)

Banned coz yea, get some sleep


----------



## kevan (Nov 25, 2011)

Banned coz Maddy isn't here and appears to have slept in D:
Seriously I knew this would happen


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 25, 2011)

Banned for complaining about your lovelife on the interwebz!


----------



## kevan (Nov 25, 2011)

Banned for not knowing anyone on this broad


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 25, 2011)

Banned for I know Goku.


----------



## kevan (Nov 25, 2011)

Banned for... stuff


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 25, 2011)

Banned for not mentioning the stuff.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 25, 2011)

Banned cuz, remember? PREPARE TO DIE EGGBEAR!!!


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 25, 2011)

Banned, Frozen is too young.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 25, 2011)

Banned cuz T_T


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 26, 2011)

Banned for Frozen is now 20?  I read your profile before and it said '16'.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 26, 2011)

Banned cuz i have never changed my age T_T you're mistaking me for someone else...


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 26, 2011)

Banned...nevermind, you're a female. Also you're married.


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 26, 2011)

Banned coz SHE.IS.NOT.MARRIED.TO.NARAYAN-SAMA.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 26, 2011)

Banned cuz she is married to Narayan.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 26, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 26, 2011)

Banned coz


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 26, 2011)

ed


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 26, 2011)

ed for being


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 26, 2011)

Banned! For Frozen can't married you s4mid4re.


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 26, 2011)

Banned coz I'm married to Narayan-sama, not Frozen! 

Narayan-sama...


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 26, 2011)

Banned cuz wait, what? 


Canonbeat234 said:


> Banned for Frozen is now 20?  I read your profile before and it said '16'.





FrozenIndignation said:


> Banned cuz i have never changed my age T_T you're mistaking me for someone else...


That someone might have been me~ (I mean, who else is 16?)​


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 26, 2011)

Banned for trying to confuse me.


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 26, 2011)

banned coz 999 more replies and 50000 replies total.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 26, 2011)

Banned!


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 26, 2011)

Banned.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 26, 2011)

Banned! For being a freaking pony.


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 26, 2011)

Banned cuz yep~


----------



## Skelletonike (Nov 26, 2011)

Banned cuz I dont like ponies nor rainbows.


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 26, 2011)

Banned cuz ;O;
Then again, not many people here (openly) like them~


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 26, 2011)

Banned cuz its always fine to have diverse opinions


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 26, 2011)

Banned cuz yep~

We don't have the same opinions on everything, and we sure as hell can't force others into sharing our opinions~


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 26, 2011)

Banned cuz we have the some opinion on nothig though~

But it doesn't print paper


----------



## Skelletonike (Nov 26, 2011)

Banned cuz the avatar looked like something else at first glance. xP


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 26, 2011)

Banned cuz it was a pony,


----------



## Skelletonike (Nov 26, 2011)

Banned for lack of understanding of the perverted minds. =O


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 26, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## GameWinner (Nov 26, 2011)

Banned because of GBAtemp.... After hours!


----------



## Skelletonike (Nov 26, 2011)

Banned for using my fave char of my fave manga as an ava! D


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 26, 2011)

Banned cuz PONY OBJECTION~


----------



## Skelletonike (Nov 26, 2011)

Banned for not knowing how dangerous the term pony can be *Points at pony barn on Saints Row the Third*


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 26, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 26, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 26, 2011)

Banned cuz *fills in for s4mid4re*

W-why do you keep staring at my genitals like that..?


----------



## Skelletonike (Nov 26, 2011)

Banned for not giving a good reason for banning. >.


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 26, 2011)

Banned cuz my genitals weren't a good enough reason for banning?


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 26, 2011)

Banned for the perversion level inside this topic is close to 4chan's NSFWness.


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 26, 2011)

Banned cuz you should have seen that other thread before it was closed.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 26, 2011)

Banned! For your perversion has no limits, Hydreigon.


----------



## Skelletonike (Nov 26, 2011)

Banned for bringing up perversion. .-.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 26, 2011)

Banned for you're also perverted!


----------



## Skelletonike (Nov 26, 2011)

Banned for stating a secret fact. D=


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 26, 2011)

Banned for what's my nickname in RL?


----------



## Skelletonike (Nov 26, 2011)

Banned for confusing the heck out of me just now. o.O?


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 26, 2011)

Banned! For I'm going to hurt s4mid4re real badly when I see him! Posting up loli pics?! I'll show you!!


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 26, 2011)

banned coz wat


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 26, 2011)

Banned! For making this site into a pedo-target!


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 27, 2011)

Banned cuz wat.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 27, 2011)

Banned cuz pedobear is cute~ but not into people my age D:


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 27, 2011)

Banned cuz he's giving me the eye...


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 27, 2011)

Banned cuz i took his other eye~


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 27, 2011)

Banned cuz he's blind now~


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 27, 2011)

Banned cuz D:


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 27, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 27, 2011)

banned coz


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 27, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 27, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 27, 2011)

banned coz


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 27, 2011)

ed


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 27, 2011)

ed


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 27, 2011)

ed


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 27, 2011)

ed


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 27, 2011)

ed


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 27, 2011)

ed


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 27, 2011)

;O; ed


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 27, 2011)

ed


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 27, 2011)

?________________? ed


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 27, 2011)

ed


----------



## kevan (Nov 27, 2011)

ed


----------



## Paarish (Nov 27, 2011)

ed


----------



## kevan (Nov 27, 2011)

Maddyed


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 27, 2011)

Failed


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 27, 2011)

Banned! For the banning of the dragon shout.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 27, 2011)

Banned cuz dragons make me wanna shout~


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 27, 2011)

Banned cuz LOUDER!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 27, 2011)

Banned cuz... umm...*LOUD INHALE*...  yay~


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 27, 2011)

Banned cuz *facehoof*


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 27, 2011)

Banned cuz... too loud?


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 27, 2011)

Banned cuz ಠ_ಠ


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 27, 2011)

*indiscernible mumble*


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 27, 2011)

Banned cuz yaaaaaaay~


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 27, 2011)

Banned cuz your princess demands it~


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 27, 2011)

Banned cuz how many points do I receive?


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 27, 2011)

Banned cuz the fun has been doubled!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 27, 2011)

Banned cuz huzzah!


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 27, 2011)

Banned cuz tis tradition~


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 27, 2011)

Banned cuz speak with the royal "we"


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 27, 2011)

Banned cuz.. what is this "fun" thou speakest of?


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 27, 2011)

Banned cuz we could not be happier. Is that not clear?


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 27, 2011)

Banned cuz MAYER-DO-WELL!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 27, 2011)

Banned cuz I'm a chicken. 


inb4s4mid4remakesacockjoke


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 27, 2011)

Banned cuz D:

You are not scootaloo!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 27, 2011)

Banned cuz nope.avi


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 27, 2011)

Banned cuz scootaloo tastes weird :/


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 27, 2011)

Banned cuz *sniff*
wait...
*sniff*
That wasn't chicken. ಠ_ಠ


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 27, 2011)

Banned cuz ;O;


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 27, 2011)

Banned cuz ಠ_ಠ


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 27, 2011)

Banned cuz TIME TRAVEL!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 27, 2011)

Banned cuz can't let you do that, Star Fox.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 27, 2011)

Banned cuz T_T great... now i have to go back in time again... *sigh*


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 27, 2011)

Banned cuz yep~


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 27, 2011)

banned coz busy~


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 27, 2011)

Banned cuz "busy?"


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 27, 2011)

banned coz yah busy


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 27, 2011)

Banned cuz I should probably finish my homework today. >.>


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 27, 2011)

banned coz I already finished all of my homework


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 27, 2011)

Banned cuz ;O;
I still haven't finished...It's not like my homework can finish itself either, so...


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 27, 2011)

banned coz wat are you doing here. Go do your homework~


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 27, 2011)

Banned cuz I will, mommy.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 27, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 27, 2011)

Banned! Since this topic has now been post'd by yours truly.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 27, 2011)

Banned cuz are you truly


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 27, 2011)

Banned coz I'm mama


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 27, 2011)

Banned for s4mid4re should taking down his lolis and replace it with weird pictures about trees.


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 27, 2011)

Banned coz I'd do so if I had fetishes on pics about weird trees like you do.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 27, 2011)

Banned cuz id like to be a tree


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 27, 2011)

Banned I don't have any fetishes, don't assume I have any unless you know me.


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 27, 2011)

banned coz your wood is hurting me Frozen


----------



## Paarish (Nov 27, 2011)

banned cos i'm stalking your profile nanoja!


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 27, 2011)

Banned! Paarish should have a war with s4mid4re.


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 27, 2011)

Banned coz we're friends~


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 27, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 27, 2011)

Banned! For to be Paarish friend you have to love shota like he does.


----------



## Paarish (Nov 27, 2011)

banned cos i would never dream of having a war with s4mid4re!!! ;O;

I LOVE YOU!!! no homo


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 27, 2011)

banned coz we have mutual feelings~


----------



## Paarish (Nov 27, 2011)

banned cos yay~
I CAN HAZ SHOTA NAOW!?


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 27, 2011)

banned coz


----------



## Paarish (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 27, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 27, 2011)

banned coz O:


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 27, 2011)

Banned cuz ;O;


----------



## Paarish (Nov 27, 2011)

banned cos


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 27, 2011)

banned coz


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 27, 2011)

Banned! For Paarish must show his shota pics to s4mid4re!


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 27, 2011)

banned coz I already saw nuff from Chi-chan


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 27, 2011)

Banned because banned


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 27, 2011)

Banned.


----------



## Paarish (Nov 27, 2011)

banned cos you're tigris! 

NINJA'd but I'm not gonna remove this


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## Paarish (Nov 27, 2011)

banned cos Chi deleted the pirate sigs! (or his account >_>) ;O;


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 27, 2011)

banned coz apparently, photobucket closed his account lol


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 27, 2011)

Banned cuz what?


----------



## Paarish (Nov 27, 2011)

banned cos it was probably cos of all that shotas/lolis


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 27, 2011)

Banned coz loltrue


----------



## Paarish (Nov 27, 2011)

banned cos I need a new sig anyway


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 27, 2011)

Banned! For your new sig will contain shota, I just know it.


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 27, 2011)

Banned coz it'll be loli


----------



## Paarish (Nov 27, 2011)

banned cos wait and see


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 27, 2011)

banned coz new sig~


----------



## Paarish (Nov 27, 2011)

banned cos it's temporary until I cbf to make a proper new one


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 28, 2011)

Banned for not showing your whole collection, Paarish.


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 28, 2011)

Banned cuz why would he?


----------



## Skelletonike (Nov 28, 2011)

You're banned cuz it's half past six am and I haven't slept, on top of it I have a job interview at 11am... So... You're banned cuz I didn't get any sleep. D


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 28, 2011)

Banned cuz cant sleep ._. I don't dream enough about ponies...


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 28, 2011)

banned coz u pirate


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 28, 2011)

Banned cuz I got ninja'd? HOW!? ;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 28, 2011)

Banned cuz D:


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 28, 2011)

Banned cuz ;O;


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 28, 2011)

banned coz I ninja'd you ;O;


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 28, 2011)

Hydreigon said:


> Banned cuz ;O;


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 28, 2011)

banned coz.... ;O;


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Nov 28, 2011)

BANNED BECAUSE I AM TYPING IN ALL CAPS


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 28, 2011)

Banned cuz ;O;


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Nov 28, 2011)

Banned because: It. Firetrucking. Loops.


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 28, 2011)

;O;


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 28, 2011)

Banned cuz:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XozImlvJBBE


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 28, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 28, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 29, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 29, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 29, 2011)

banned coz


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 29, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 29, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 29, 2011)

banned coz


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 29, 2011)

Banned cuz I just noticed I'm nearing my 5000th EoF post.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 29, 2011)

Banned cuz silly applejack 

... wait wut?


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 29, 2011)

Banned cuz wat.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Nov 29, 2011)

Banned because


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 29, 2011)

Banned cuz... how i shot web?


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 29, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 29, 2011)

banned coz


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 29, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 29, 2011)

"BELIEVE IT"ed


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 29, 2011)

no ed


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 29, 2011)

i am sausage headed


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 29, 2011)

ಠ_ಠ ed


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 29, 2011)

Derped


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 29, 2011)

Herped


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 29, 2011)

Muffined~


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 29, 2011)

Muffin Launchered~


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 29, 2011)

Pinkie pie launchered~


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 29, 2011)

Pinkie pied~


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 29, 2011)

Fluttershyed~


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 29, 2011)

Rarityed~


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 29, 2011)

Mare-do-well-ed


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 29, 2011)

Derpyed


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 29, 2011)

The great and powerful trixied


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 29, 2011)

Twilight Sparkled


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 29, 2011)

The drink has been "Spike"d


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 29, 2011)

The fun has been DOUBLED!


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 29, 2011)

My mind has been sonic rainboomed.


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 29, 2011)

Sonic rainbombed, you say?


5000th EoF post~


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 29, 2011)

Banned cuz congrats on your 5000th


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 29, 2011)

Banned cuz now it's time for me to leave~ 

















































































Nahh, just kidding~
I wouldn't leave this early~


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 29, 2011)

Banned cuz its time for me to leave now...


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 29, 2011)

Banned cuz I'm leaving


Spoiler



my room





Spoiler



cuz I need to pee really bad


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 29, 2011)

Banned cuz i leave messages all the time :/


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 29, 2011)

Banned cuz I left you a whole lot of messages.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 29, 2011)

Banned for truth~


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 29, 2011)

Banned cuz there's more ponies in our messages than in the pony threads~


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 29, 2011)

Yep 

Luna ed


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 29, 2011)

Celestia ed


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Nov 29, 2011)

Banned because how could it berries?


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 29, 2011)

Banned cuz it shot web.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 29, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 29, 2011)

Banned cuz you shot web.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 29, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Nov 29, 2011)

Banned cause he is L-I-N-K wears tights everyday and dont give fuck what you say


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Nov 29, 2011)

Banned because you shot "web"


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 29, 2011)

Banned cuz it was an accident D:


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 29, 2011)

Banned cuz...


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 29, 2011)

Cameras! Frozen make love to yourself.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 29, 2011)

Banned


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 29, 2011)

Banned


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 30, 2011)

Banned! Frozen stop having moments to yourself.


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 30, 2011)

Banned cuz I've heard Frozen's voice before.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 30, 2011)

Banned! I want to hear you sing ' holiday cleanup'


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 30, 2011)

Banned cuz no one is going to hear me speak! 

Wahaha...spoke too soon. Damn you chi-chan for talking me into it! ;O;
At least I got a good laugh out of it~


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 30, 2011)

Bannedx I'm not chi-chan.


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 30, 2011)

Banned cuz I know, but he's the only person here that heard me speak before~
I aim to keep it this way~
(Unless, of course, people somehow convince me. )


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 30, 2011)

Hydreigon~ can i convince you~


----------



## Paarish (Nov 30, 2011)

banned with new ava/sig


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## BrightNeko (Nov 30, 2011)

banned for having a ToA related avvy and sig


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 30, 2011)

Banned for being too zetta slow~


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 30, 2011)

Banned cuz 


FrozenIndignation said:


> Hydreigon~ can i convince you~


You can try.


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 1, 2011)

Hydreigon~ can i conceive you~


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 1, 2011)

Banned cuz...


Hydreigon said:


> You can try.



...wait, what?


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 1, 2011)

banned coz ....


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 1, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 1, 2011)

Banned coz who's making me conceive you!


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 1, 2011)

Banned cuz I'll conceive myself, thank you very much!


----------



## haflore (Dec 1, 2011)

BANdanna!


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 1, 2011)

banned coz long time no see, haflore!


----------



## Skelletonike (Dec 1, 2011)

Banned cuz he doesn't understand the awesomeness of big breasts.


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 1, 2011)

banned coz pechapai's aren't that bad either! D:


----------



## Skelletonike (Dec 1, 2011)

Banned cuz once u feel the big ones you can never turn back. >3


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Dec 1, 2011)

Grabbed for those. Banged


----------



## Skelletonike (Dec 1, 2011)

Banned for confusing me. D=


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Dec 1, 2011)

Banned for making sense to my post.


----------



## Skelletonike (Dec 1, 2011)

Banned cuz I'm tired and thirsty.


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 1, 2011)

Banned with the power of balloons!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 1, 2011)

Banned for waffles.


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 1, 2011)

Banned with a waffle iron~


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 1, 2011)

Banned for printing waffles.


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 1, 2011)

Banned for printing paper ;O;


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 1, 2011)

Banned for printing nothig. ;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 1, 2011)

Banned cuz i was held at gun point by everything ;O;

His cheese was armed!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 1, 2011)

Banned cuz get on the duck! ;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 1, 2011)

Banned cuz its no good D: It was made out of mango flavored pudding ;O;


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 1, 2011)

Banned cuz ;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 1, 2011)

Banned cuz the weird thing is: my blood smelled like raspberry juice~ ;O;


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 1, 2011)

Banned cuz D:
Can I drink it?


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 1, 2011)

Banned cuz  sure~

I don't know if its the loss of blood or the smell of burning plastic, but I feel great~ *passes out*


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 1, 2011)

Banned cuz 
Get yer ass back up!


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 1, 2011)

Banned cuz D:

Gran... ville?


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 1, 2011)

Banned cuz JEREMY235!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 1, 2011)

Banned cuz the great thing about flying muffins is that you only need to feed 2 apples to a turkey before you steal its organs to make a train you take to flying cooking class~


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 1, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 1, 2011)

Banned cuz the giant leprecon tells me he will sue me if i keep calling him that ._.


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 1, 2011)

Banned cuz the voices...
They tell me to kill you...


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 1, 2011)

Banned cuz... what a coincidence  the voices in my head tell me to replace myself with a replica without letting anyone know~

They also tell me that muffin tax is too high


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 1, 2011)

Banned cuz *head explodes*


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 1, 2011)

Banned cuz D:


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 1, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 1, 2011)

Banned cuz grr T_T im not random enough!!!

I swear, if the voices in my head keep telling me that a over b = profit and insist that punching physics students in the face is the fastest way for them to learn newtons third law, then i am gonna go crazy ._.


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 1, 2011)

Banned cuz it's no use if they can't see or hear you.


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 1, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 1, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 1, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 1, 2011)

banned coz


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 1, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 1, 2011)

banned coz stop looking at me like that. It's so embarrassing...


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 1, 2011)

Banned cuz the creep has been DOUBLED!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 1, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 1, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 2, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 2, 2011)

Banned cuz with combustible waffles~


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 2, 2011)

Banned with combustible lemons.


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 3, 2011)

banned with combustible cum


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 3, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 3, 2011)

banned with coffee!


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 3, 2011)

Banned cuz I'm drinking some right now.


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 3, 2011)

banned coz stop drinking coffee it'll kill you! ;O;


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 3, 2011)

Banned cuz I need it though! ;O;


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 3, 2011)

banned coz you're starting to get addicted to it! ;O;


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 3, 2011)

Banned cuz I'm out of coffee. Now I feel sleepy. ;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 3, 2011)

Banned cuz ;O; but you need moar coffeh!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 3, 2011)

Banned cuz caffiene doesn't work on me. :/


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 3, 2011)

Banned cuz caffeine makes me sleepy D:


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 3, 2011)

Banned cuz same here. ._.

And what's with your mii? it scares me at night... D:


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 3, 2011)

Banned cuz 

U liek?


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Dec 3, 2011)

Banned! I never saw it.


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 3, 2011)

Banned cuz its better than coffee at keeping people awake~


----------



## mucus (Dec 3, 2011)

i'm banned.


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 3, 2011)

No you're not! 

banned.


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 3, 2011)

I am a *ban*ana ;O;


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 3, 2011)

Banned.

You're now a banned banana. ;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 3, 2011)

I am a *ban*ana  celestia sent... 

TO THE MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOON!!!


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 3, 2011)

Banned.

You're now a banned banana celestia sent...

TO THE MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOON!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 3, 2011)

Banned TO THE MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONAAAAAAAAA BEEEEE-YETCH!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 3, 2011)

Banned cuz D: not agaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaain


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 3, 2011)

Banned.


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 3, 2011)

Banned with the power of my mii!!!


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 3, 2011)

_BANNED COZ I'M A LOSER WHO DOESN'T HAVE A 3DS!!_

_;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;__O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;_


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 3, 2011)

Banned cuz ;O; 

...

I REFUSE TO LET MY RIVAL FOR NARA-KUN'S LOVE CALL THEMSELF A LOSER!!!


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 3, 2011)

Banned coz you were never my rival! >=D

;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 3, 2011)

Banned cuz you're right, I've just been pretending you had a chance to be with him~ 

;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 3, 2011)

banned coz lolnope, you're nothing compared to me.

;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 3, 2011)

Banned cuz exactly  i am nothing like a person who stands no chance to be with nara-kun~

;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 4, 2011)

banned coz nothing compared to me = you are nothing.

;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 4, 2011)

Banned cuz i am somethig even MOAR shocking... for you see... I... AM!!!

NOTHIG!!!!!


...


...



Spoiler: ;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;



's accountant ;O;


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 4, 2011)

Banned cuz so much ;O;


;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 4, 2011)

Banned coz if Frozen is nothig, I was comparing myself to nothig! That means that my existence is also null! HOW DARE YOU DO THIS TO ME FROZEN!



Spoiler: ;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;



's
;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 4, 2011)

Spoiler: Banned cuz... ;O;


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 4, 2011)

banned coz  ;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 4, 2011)

Banned cuz ;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 4, 2011)

;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;ed coz ;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 4, 2011)

;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;ed cuz


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 4, 2011)

;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 4, 2011)

;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 4, 2011)

;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O

The ;O; has doubled again!


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 4, 2011)

HAHA~ THE NUMBER OF FUCKS I GIVE HAS BEEN DOUBLED!

It's still zero. ;O;



Spoiler



needs moar ;O;

;O;


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 4, 2011)

I'll add one to your give-a-fuck-ometer. Now you can multiply the number of fucks you give~


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 4, 2011)

OH NOES! I'M GIVING A FUCK! ;O;


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 4, 2011)

Better than me. I give negative irrational fucks! ;O;


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 4, 2011)

The number of fucks I give= _i_


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 4, 2011)

I square that. Now you give -1 fuck!


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 4, 2011)

Banned cuz I'll add one to that. Now I don't give a fuck.


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 4, 2011)

banned coz I add a positive irrational fuck. Now you give positive fucks, while I give negative fucks. We cancel each other out! ;O;


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 4, 2011)

Banned cuz now we give no fucks. ;O;


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 4, 2011)

banned coz we need to give fucks before we die! ;O;


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Dec 4, 2011)

Banned; being too cute


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 4, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 4, 2011)

banned coz I don't see any fucks ;O;



Chikaku-chan said:


> Banned; being too cute


Banned for your sig is....


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 4, 2011)

Banned cuz ;O;


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Dec 4, 2011)

Banned cause I dont want cake~


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 4, 2011)

Banned cuz yes you do.


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 4, 2011)

Banned coz yes I want


----------



## kevan (Dec 4, 2011)

Banned coz I havnt been here in a while


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 4, 2011)

banned coz I missed you~


----------



## kevan (Dec 4, 2011)

Banned coz I missed you too


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 4, 2011)

banned coz but you we're with Maddy, were you not?


----------



## kevan (Dec 4, 2011)

Banned coz it is true


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 4, 2011)

banned coz you traitor! ;O;


----------



## kevan (Dec 4, 2011)

Banned coz it was worth it


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 4, 2011)

banned coz ih8u!! ;O;


----------



## kevan (Dec 4, 2011)

Banned coz it was still definitely worth it


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 4, 2011)

Banned coz... coz... COZ!!

;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O; O;O;O;O;O; O;O;O;O;O; O;O;O;O;O; O;O;O;O;O; O;O;O;O;O; O;O;O;O;O; O;O;O;O;O; O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O; O;O;O;O;O; O;O;O;O;O; O;O;O;O;O; O;O;O;O;O; O;O;O;O;O; O;O;O;O;O; O;O;O;O;O; O;O;O;O;O; O;O;O;O;O; O;O;O;O;O; O;O;O;O;O; O;O;O;O;O; O;O;O;O;O; O;O;O;O;O; O;O;O;O;O; O;O;O;O;O; O;O;O;O;O; O;O;O;O;O; O;O;O;O;O; O;O;O;O;O; O;O;O;O;O; O;O;O;O;O; O;O;O;O;O; O;O;O;O;O; O;O;O;O;O; O;O;O;O;O; O;O;O;O;O; O;O;O;O;O; O;O;O;O;O; O;O;O;O;O; O;O;O;O;O; O;O;O;O;O; O;O;O;O;O; O;O;O;O;O; O;O;O;O;O; O;O;O;O;O; O;O;O;O;O; O;O;O;O;O; O;O;O;O;O; O;O;O;O;O; O;O;O;O;O; O;O;O;O;O; O;O;O;O;O; O;O;O;O;O; O;O;O;O;O; O;O;O;O;O; O;O;O;O;O; O;O;O;O;O; O;O;O;O;O; O;O;O;O;O; O;O;O;O;O; O;O;O;O;O; O;O;O;O;O; O;O;O;O;O; O;O;O;O;O; O;O;O;O;O; O;O;O;O;O; O;O;O;O;O; O;O;O;O;O; O;O;O;O;O; O;O;O;O;O; O;O;O;O;O; O;O;O;O;O; O;O;O;O;O; O;O;O;O;O; O;O;O;O;O; O;O;O;O;O; O;O;O;O;O; O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;


----------



## kevan (Dec 4, 2011)

Banned coz it was worth it  (I hope you get my drift by now)


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 4, 2011)

Banned coz NWWOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO don't lose yourself to the libido!! ;O;


----------



## kevan (Dec 4, 2011)

Banned coz what I don't want sex till marriage D:


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 4, 2011)

Banned coz nicely said, son. 

I've already lost to my libido a couple of time on your loli mother. Now, go somewhere so that I can give my loli waifu some punishment for letting you get in a relation so soon.


----------



## kevan (Dec 4, 2011)

Banned coz cant I watch ?


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 4, 2011)

banned coz nonononono. It's too much for you.


----------



## kevan (Dec 4, 2011)

Banned coz How am I supposed to learn. One day Maddy will make me D:


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 4, 2011)

Banned coz you should aim a little lower at first. S&M isn't good to watch for a novice like you.


----------



## kevan (Dec 4, 2011)

Yeah I guess I should actually get somewhere before the hardcore stuff


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 4, 2011)

I am so lucky to have such an understanding son. Now, get somewhere before I can't hold anymore.


----------



## kevan (Dec 4, 2011)

Banned coz *Walks out of the room*


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 4, 2011)

Banned coz not far enough.


----------



## kevan (Dec 4, 2011)

Banned coz Walks to Maddy's


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Dec 4, 2011)

Banned for flirting with my wife,


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 4, 2011)

banned coz....


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 4, 2011)

Banned cuz ;O; this is my chance...

*steals nara-kun*


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 4, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 4, 2011)

Banned cuz *steals hydreigon as well~*


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 4, 2011)

Banned cuz 

...I'm totally okay with this.


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 4, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 4, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 4, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 4, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 4, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 4, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 4, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 4, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 4, 2011)

Banned cos60


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 4, 2011)

Banned cos-1(0.5)


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 4, 2011)

Banned y=2x2cos(30x)


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 4, 2011)

Banned cuz f(x)=16x4+64x3+96x2+64x+16


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 4, 2011)

Banned cot30


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 4, 2011)

Banned for (-1)1/2.


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 4, 2011)

Banned for something completely different


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 4, 2011)

Banned for something completely identical.


----------



## koimayeul (Dec 4, 2011)

banned for being a replica


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 4, 2011)

Banned cuz ;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 4, 2011)

Banned cuz REPLICA!!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 4, 2011)

Banned cuz I am one, apparently. ;O;


----------



## kevan (Dec 4, 2011)

Banned coz I don't like Ponies


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 4, 2011)

Banned cuz I don't either.
... 

























































































D:


----------



## kevan (Dec 4, 2011)

Banned for betraying your beloved ponies


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 4, 2011)

Banned cuz that was supposed to be a joke. 
I would never do such a thing~ ;O;


----------



## kevan (Dec 4, 2011)

Banned for even joking about it
Hydregion~


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 4, 2011)

Banned cuz ;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 4, 2011)

Banned cuz ;O; i had pony for breakfast 

Wish i could have had something to eat though


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 4, 2011)

Banned cuz...I didn't even eat anything today and it's already 4:39PM. 
I don't even feel hungry, though.


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 4, 2011)

Banned cuz I'm probably too sick to eat anything anyway


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 4, 2011)

Banned cuz you want a banana?


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 4, 2011)

Banned cuz... *backs away slowly* oh... oh umm... no, umm i dunno...


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 4, 2011)

Banned cuz...you..don't want a banana?


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 4, 2011)

Banned cuz *contines backing away* oh, umm, im not sure... i... i... dont know...


----------



## Paarish (Dec 4, 2011)

BANNED!

That is if you don't mind....


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 4, 2011)

Banned... *squeak*


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 4, 2011)

Banned... umm... if you don't mind...


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 4, 2011)

BANNED CUZ THIS IS MY INSIDE VOICE!


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 4, 2011)

banned cuz... You're... going... to LOVE ME!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 4, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 4, 2011)

ed


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 4, 2011)

ed


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 4, 2011)

ed with


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 4, 2011)

ed with


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 5, 2011)

Banned cuz :/ i need more "sticky white stuff" *continues playing demon's souls*


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 5, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 5, 2011)

Banned cuz D: ITS NOT WHAT YOU THINK!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 5, 2011)

Banned cuz oh.


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 5, 2011)

Banned cuz D:


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 5, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 5, 2011)

Banned cuz






Spoiler


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 5, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## haflore (Dec 5, 2011)

Banned because "Google" likes to keep up with the You Are Banned game.


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 5, 2011)

Banned cuz it's gone now.


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 5, 2011)

banned coz guests like to keep up with the You Are Banned game.


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 5, 2011)

Banned cuz they do?


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 5, 2011)

Banned cuz i am 11 guests


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 5, 2011)

Banned cuz you are 11 guests.


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 5, 2011)

Banned cuz there is a guest viewing this... 

AND ITS NOT ME!!! D:

Eh, its probably nothig...


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 5, 2011)

Banned cuz we scared them away.


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 5, 2011)

Banned cuz i left D:


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 5, 2011)

Banned cuz you left. D:


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 5, 2011)

Banned cuz im left handed 

Minus all the things im ambidextrous at :/


----------



## haflore (Dec 5, 2011)

Banned because ambidextrous is good.


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 5, 2011)

Banned cuz I'm not. D:


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 5, 2011)

Banned cuz true ~ its worth being able to use both~


----------



## haflore (Dec 5, 2011)

Banned for ~


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 5, 2011)

Banned~


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 5, 2011)

Banned cuz :/


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 5, 2011)

B~
a~
n~
n~
e~
d~
~
f~
o~
r~
~
u~
s~
i~
n~
g~
~
a~
~
f~
r~
i~
c~
k~
i~
n~
~
t~
i~
l~
d~
a~
~~


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 5, 2011)

Banned for not using enough of ~


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 5, 2011)

Banned cuz that wasn't enough? ;O;

Fine~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 5, 2011)

Banned cuz *facepalms*

MOAR!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 5, 2011)

Banned cuz ;O;~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 5, 2011)

Banned cuz MOAR!!!~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 5, 2011)

Banned cuz


Spoiler


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 5, 2011)

Banned cuz *uses PgDn and PgUp*
Im trippin' ~


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 5, 2011)

Banned cuz ~


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 5, 2011)

Banned cuz  ~


----------



## haflore (Dec 5, 2011)

Ban it with fire!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 5, 2011)

Banned cuz *douses fire with piss*
;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 5, 2011)

Banned cuz ;O; fire being drenched with piss... better drink my own piss...


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 5, 2011)

Banned cuz ;O; frozen's drinking piss...better drink my own piss...


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 5, 2011)

Banned cuz ;O; Hyrdreigon's drinking piss... better drink my own piss...


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 5, 2011)

Banned cuz ;O; my name was misspelled... better drink my own piss...


----------



## haflore (Dec 5, 2011)

Banned because of this unsanctioned piss-drinking contest! D:


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 5, 2011)

Banned cuz ;O; accidently added an extra r... Better drink my own piss...


----------



## haflore (Dec 5, 2011)

D:
(BANNED)


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 5, 2011)

Banned cuz someone is not drinking piss... better drink my own piss...


----------



## haflore (Dec 5, 2011)

Banned for- actually... y'know what, carry on.


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 5, 2011)

Banned cuz for something... completely different...


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 5, 2011)

Banned cuz ;O; I drank my own piss...better drink my own piss...


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 5, 2011)

Banned cuz ;O;

Banned cuz ;O;

Edit: sorry about double post


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 5, 2011)

Banned cuz wat.


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 5, 2011)

banned coz wat


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 5, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 5, 2011)

Banned cuz lol.

Edited by Costello, Tomorrow, 07:42 PM.

Edited by Alan John, Yesterday, 01:31 AM.


----------



## Skelletonike (Dec 5, 2011)

Banned for having a rainbow colored unicorn as ava. =O


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 5, 2011)

Banned cuz ;O; I screwed up~

Edited by The Doctor, Today, 13:37 PM.


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 5, 2011)

Banned cuz can't let you do that, star fox!

Edited by Wolf, now gtfo ;O;


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 5, 2011)

Banned coz ;O;

Edited by ;O;, Today, 9:09 PM.


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 5, 2011)

Banned cuz DO A BARREL ROLL!!!

Edited by Peppy, now DO A BARREL ROLL ;O;


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 5, 2011)

Banned cuz try a u-turn!

Edited by someone who gives a fuck...now gtfo *gunshot*


----------



## haflore (Dec 5, 2011)

Banned because: *does Barrel Roll*


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 5, 2011)

Banned cuz USE THE BOOST TO GET THROUGH!!!

Edited by Derpy hooves... MUFFIN~ ;O;


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 5, 2011)

Banned coz I'm too lazy to do a boost! *doesn't get through and crashes*

Edited by s4mid4re likes lolis~ ;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 5, 2011)

Banned cuz then i said OATMEAL? ARE YOU CRAZY!?


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 5, 2011)

Banned coz SUSHI? ARE YOU CRAZY?!

Edited by ;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O; on ;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 5, 2011)

Banned cuz ;O;

lol invisible edit


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 5, 2011)

Banned cuz yes~ I AM crazy


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 5, 2011)

Banned cuz I'm still not done with writing my essay... Why does all of this sound so familiar? ;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 5, 2011)

Banned cuz FINISH YOUR ESSAY!!! ;O;


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 5, 2011)

Banned cuz you're gonna have to say that every other week.


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 5, 2011)

Banned cuz... BRING IT ON!!!


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 5, 2011)

Banned coz I hate essays and literature! Letz aw tipe liek dis an stop lerning litretre!! ;O;


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 5, 2011)

Banned cuz COME AT ME BRO! 
ninja'd
Banned cuz I hate chemistry even more than I hate literature.


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 5, 2011)

Banned cuz p_o my monocle seems most distraught at the idea...


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 5, 2011)

Banned cuz... 


> YAAAAAAAY my christmas wish has come true ;D





> What was it?





> Was it of me dancing naked?


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 5, 2011)

Banned cuz ; ah... to be young again~ *is old*


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 5, 2011)

Banned cuz I wish to be young again...back then, I never really had any fucks to give.


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 5, 2011)

Banned cuz all the fucks i had wanted to give... were stolen D:


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 5, 2011)

Banned cuz that...sucks... ;O;


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 5, 2011)

banned coz go back to working on your essay! ;O;


----------



## kevan (Dec 5, 2011)

Banned cuz Maddy is going to be mad at me. I'm supposed to hand in two assignments today. One I havnt done and the other I am going to have to hand in a half-assed/rushed attempt. D:


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 5, 2011)

Banned coz get to work! D: If you and Maddy separate, who's going to take care of you while I take care of my loli waifu?


----------



## kevan (Dec 5, 2011)

Banned coz no joking around I'll go home and tell her. She will then refuse to talk to me for a week (yes she said she would do this if I didn't get these assignments done). If she does that I will literally cry every day


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 5, 2011)

banned coz oh no! D:


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 5, 2011)

Banned cuz D:
kevan: I hope you can work something out...


----------



## kevan (Dec 5, 2011)

Banned cuz I was wrong and she is still talking to me. And she still wants me to come. But go check out her blog guys. A friend of hers has gone missing D:


----------



## Jordon (Dec 5, 2011)

Banned cause you don't know where the friend is.


----------



## dhusui (Dec 5, 2011)

You are banned because you a.... nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan......


----------



## kevan (Dec 5, 2011)

Jordon said:


> Banned cause you don't know where the friend is.


Banned coz that is heartless D:


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 5, 2011)

Banned cuz I quite doubt he will be found 

Welp... at least not in one piece~


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 5, 2011)

Banned cuz this was an awesome day so far...until I found out it was monday and that I have school today...
FFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUU...


----------



## SamAsh07 (Dec 5, 2011)

Banned for having an awesome day


----------



## FireGrey (Dec 5, 2011)

SamAsh07 said:


> Banned for having an awesome day


Banned for being away from GBAtemp for so long


----------



## SamAsh07 (Dec 5, 2011)

Banned for noticing that.


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 5, 2011)

Banned cuz I have over taken the GBAtemp mariokart thingy~


----------



## FireGrey (Dec 5, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Banned cuz I have over taken the GBAtemp mariokart thingy~


Banned cuz i dont know what you're talking about.


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 5, 2011)

Banned cuz this



Spoiler


----------



## Paarish (Dec 5, 2011)

banned cos i used to be second! D;


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 5, 2011)

Banned cuz... was that when i was still first?


----------



## Paarish (Dec 5, 2011)

banned cos yes


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 5, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## SamAsh07 (Dec 5, 2011)

Banned for banning my only Snow Cone source!


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 5, 2011)

Banned cuz SAMASH  

i ate your snow cone ._.


----------



## SamAsh07 (Dec 5, 2011)

Banned cuz I'm surprised you remembered my name 

I'll get a new snow cone eventually..


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 5, 2011)

Banned cuz sure I remember 

I just dont remember where i am


----------



## SamAsh07 (Dec 5, 2011)

Banned cuz you've been at EoF for so long that you don't even recall anything. (Looks at post counts and faints)


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 5, 2011)

Banned cuz  yea~ I've got alot now~


----------



## SamAsh07 (Dec 5, 2011)

Banned cuz you no longer have the same avatar as Paarish (he changed too, so double ban)


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 5, 2011)

Banned cuz i never had the same avatar  

Or did i?


----------



## SamAsh07 (Dec 5, 2011)

Banned cuz I recall some avatar with a pink haired girl and...monocle?


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 5, 2011)

Banned cuz  PAARY NEVER HAD A MONOCLE!!!

...  ...


----------



## SamAsh07 (Dec 5, 2011)

Banned cuz you had a monocle girl and he had a monocle-less girl (I meant same avatars with variations)


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 5, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## SamAsh07 (Dec 5, 2011)

Banned cuz I no get.


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 5, 2011)

Banned cuz 

Its the... with the... and... 
*sigh*


----------



## SamAsh07 (Dec 5, 2011)

Banned for sighing out on me. You don't SIGH at me (Rawr!)


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 5, 2011)

Banned cuz D:

*sigh*


----------



## SamAsh07 (Dec 5, 2011)

Triple ban cuz more rage!


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 5, 2011)

*sigh*



 ed


----------



## philip11 (Dec 5, 2011)

Banned for having a weird avitar 0_o


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 5, 2011)

Banned cuz... i thought i fixed it :/


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 5, 2011)

Banned out of nowhere.


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 5, 2011)

Banned out... AWESOME!!! 

...


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 5, 2011)

Banned for I must disappear! 
*tosses smoke bomb while doing an evil laugh*
*realizes I'm still in the room*

;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 6, 2011)

Banned cuz OH NOES, HE HAS GOTTEN AWAY... Fortunately, i made this tracking device!!! 
*activates*
*checks*
*awkwardly stares at hydreigon just standing there...*
*checks again*
*stares at hydreigon*
OH NOES, according to my device he's in Russia D:


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 6, 2011)

Banned cuz...we ARE in Russia.


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 6, 2011)

Banned cuz D: but how do i find him!?


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 6, 2011)

Banned cuz nonono, _WE_ are in Russia. ._.


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 6, 2011)

Banned cuz in former soviet russia, we ARE russia!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 6, 2011)

Banned cuz in soviet russia, they make "in capitalist america" jokes~


----------



## Harumy (Dec 6, 2011)

Banned because he loves this game!


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 6, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 6, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## Harumy (Dec 6, 2011)

Banned cause he joined gbatemp 10/11/10


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 6, 2011)

Banned cuz i love looking at his profile 

its so awesome~


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 6, 2011)

Banned cuz my background... it causes awesome seizures.


----------



## Harumy (Dec 6, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Banned cuz i love looking at* his* profile



Wrong!

@Hydreigon: banned cause there's no internet on the moon!


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 6, 2011)

Banned with awesome dizzyness~



Harumy said:


> Banned cause *he* joined gbatemp 10/11/10


D:


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 6, 2011)

Banned cuz there isn't? How am I posting..?


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 6, 2011)

Banned cuz LUNAR NET!!!


----------



## Harumy (Dec 6, 2011)

*FrozenIndignation 1 - 0 Harumy, *you won xD

Banned cause SHE WON!


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 6, 2011)

Banned cuz frozen is a she..?









I suspect nothig.


----------



## Harumy (Dec 6, 2011)

Banned cause he's the only male playing this game right now ahahah


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 6, 2011)

Banned cuz who says I'm male? 

I swear, I didn't make a minor edit to my profile after reading your post! ;O;


----------



## Harumy (Dec 6, 2011)

Banned cuz it is a not telling


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 6, 2011)

Banned cuz i have no gender.


----------



## Harumy (Dec 6, 2011)

Banned cause i'm going to sleep! Bye!


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 6, 2011)

Banned cuz good night~


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 6, 2011)

Banned coz gotta get my hw done ;O;


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 6, 2011)

Banned cuz same here! ;O;


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 6, 2011)

Banned coz let's stop banning each other and get our hws done! ;O;


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 6, 2011)

Banned cuz I finished. ;O;


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 6, 2011)

Banned coz you traitor. ;O;


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 6, 2011)

Banned cuz ;O;
Now to play pokemon. ;O;
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J_GvNw93eJ4


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 6, 2011)

Banned cuz im back to playing mario kart


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 6, 2011)

Banned cuz ;O;
Now I really can't wait until Wednesday...


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 6, 2011)

Banned cuz ;O; I lieks my gold medal thingy on the gbatempy mk7y thingy


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 6, 2011)

Banned cuz quit playing with your dingy! 


Spoiler


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Dec 6, 2011)

Banned because I MAP NESS


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 6, 2011)

Banned cuz


Hydreigon said:


> I'm a penis~


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 6, 2011)

Hydreigon said:


> Banned cuz quit playing with your dingy!
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Banned cuz 



Spoiler


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 6, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 6, 2011)

Banned cuz  the add has even less tact about it~


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 6, 2011)

Banned cuz I actually saw it too.


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 6, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 6, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 6, 2011)

Banned cuz by your  combined I am


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 6, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 6, 2011)

I approve of the above 

Oh, and banned or whatever...


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 6, 2011)

lol transparent text ban


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 6, 2011)

Transparent ban is best ban


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 6, 2011)

:creep:


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 6, 2011)

:creep: T_T where is it?


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 6, 2011)

:creep:


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 6, 2011)




----------



## kevan (Dec 6, 2011)

Banned cuz it is a sad, sad day


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 6, 2011)

Banned for breaking the  combo D:

btw, is it about the missing guy and Maddy??


----------



## kevan (Dec 6, 2011)

Banned coz 
And yes it is


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 6, 2011)

hmm doesn't seem that great... O:


----------



## FireGrey (Dec 6, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Banned cuz this
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Banned cos you have a 3DS and i don't!
EDIT: Oh and banned for using Vista


----------



## mucus (Dec 6, 2011)

You are banned because you are not an actual Scuber-diver... scuba diver.


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 6, 2011)

Banned for having an awesome avatar


----------



## mucus (Dec 6, 2011)

Banned because.
Just because.


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 6, 2011)

ed because...


----------



## DarkAura (Dec 6, 2011)

Holy balls, I don't recognize anyone here.

Also, banned for ponies.


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 6, 2011)

Banned cuz you look familiar


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 6, 2011)

Banned cuz he's the one who started this awesome thread.


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 6, 2011)

Banned cuz *accident the first page*

So he is :/


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 6, 2011)

Banned cuz you accidentally


----------



## kevan (Dec 7, 2011)

Banned cuz everything seems to atleast be getting a little better.


----------



## haflore (Dec 7, 2011)

Banned because that's good.


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 7, 2011)

kevan said:


> Banned cuz everything seems to atleast be getting a little better.


Banned cuz ive been sick so long that I'm actually considering suicide 


EVERYTHING IS GETTING BETTER!!! *coughs up blood*


----------



## haflore (Dec 7, 2011)

Banned because wait, wut.


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 7, 2011)

Banned cuz HELLO MR HAPPY KNIFE SAMA SENSEI, teach me how to cut~~


----------



## haflore (Dec 7, 2011)

Banned because you cannot be taught to cut!! 
To learn to cut you must understand the flow of the universe!!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 7, 2011)

Banned cuz... *learns to explode when thrown*


----------



## haflore (Dec 7, 2011)

Banned because I hope you also learned to reconstitute....


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 7, 2011)

Banned cuz... i thought you just pay the healer girl a hell and be back to normal


----------



## haflore (Dec 7, 2011)

Sure, if you have a party. Banned because I don't think you do...


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 7, 2011)

Banned cuz I totally can't wait till tomorrow...when I get my 3DS back from my brother and I can finally play... ;O;


----------



## kevan (Dec 7, 2011)

Banned cuz my tomorrow shall be better. I'll be at Maddy's house... just us two


----------



## haflore (Dec 7, 2011)

Banned because I can't wait 'til tomorrow, when I steal Hydreigon's 3DS!


----------



## kevan (Dec 7, 2011)

Banned cuz I  ed you.


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 7, 2011)

Banned cuz ;O; NOW I CANT WAIT EITHER!!! TO EXPRESS THIS I ACCIDENT CAPLOCK


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 7, 2011)

Banned cuz ;O;
Can't let you do that, Star Fox! 

Double ninja'd.
;O;


----------



## kevan (Dec 7, 2011)

Banned cuz I  ed FI as well


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 7, 2011)

Banned cuz ;O;


----------



## haflore (Dec 7, 2011)

Banned because you didn't  this post!


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 7, 2011)

Spoiler: Banned cuz


----------



## haflore (Dec 7, 2011)

Banned for bringing that in from another thread!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 7, 2011)

Banned cuz I can't stop staring at it... 


Spoiler


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 7, 2011)

Banned cuz... it bounces... 


kevan said:


> Banned cuz I  ed FI as well


Or I blatantly ignored you... take your pick...


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 7, 2011)

Banned cuz I updated... 

OKAY! BACK TO WORK~ ;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 7, 2011)

Banned cuz WORK!? 

*hides under a table*


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 7, 2011)

Banned cuz I meant homework~


----------



## haflore (Dec 7, 2011)

Banned because work is good. But only because of money.


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 7, 2011)

Banned cuz using it for black mail is fine too~


----------



## haflore (Dec 7, 2011)

Banned because that's amoral! D:


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 7, 2011)

Banned cuz you mean "immoral," right?


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 7, 2011)

Banned cuz thats inconsequential~


----------



## kevan (Dec 7, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 7, 2011)

Banned cuz no


----------



## kevan (Dec 7, 2011)

Banned cuz yes


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 7, 2011)

Banned cuz *insert something provocative in regards to maddy in order to create a reaction from you*


----------



## kevan (Dec 7, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 7, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 7, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 7, 2011)

Banned cuz woo! Finally finished with both of my essays~ 
Also got my 3DS back!


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 7, 2011)

Banned cuz HYDREIGON 

MK7?


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 8, 2011)

Banned cuz I can't connect for some reason. ;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 8, 2011)

Banned cuz ;O;


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 8, 2011)

Banned cuz ;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 8, 2011)

Banned cuz  aww...


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 8, 2011)

banned coz ;O;?


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 8, 2011)

Banned cuz D:


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 8, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 8, 2011)

Banned cuz I tried connecting, but it keeps giving me the same error. D:
And from what I can tell, you're kicking ass.


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 8, 2011)

Banned cuz D: your not meant to know about my ass kicking!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 8, 2011)

Banned cuz I've been following that thread...


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 8, 2011)

Suspended.


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 8, 2011)

Banned cuz D: you've been following it?! oh... oh my


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 8, 2011)

ed


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 8, 2011)

... f.. flutter  ed


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 8, 2011)

Rainbow Dashed


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 8, 2011)

loli ed


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 8, 2011)

Princess Celestiaed


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 8, 2011)

PRINCESS LUNAED!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 8, 2011)

Nightmare Mooned...


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 8, 2011)

ed


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 8, 2011)

WE COULD NOT BE HAPPIER!!! IS THAT NOT CLEARED?!


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 8, 2011)

ed


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 8, 2011)

THE FUN HAS BEEN DOUBLED!


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 8, 2011)

SCARY BUTT FUNED!!!


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 8, 2011)

FUNNED.


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 8, 2011)

Secret butt funned.


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 8, 2011)

Secretly secret butt funned.


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 8, 2011)

Scary secret butt fun.


----------



## kevan (Dec 8, 2011)

What is this I don't even ;o;
 ed


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 8, 2011)

Secretly scary secret butt fun.


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 8, 2011)

Needs moar butt fun. ;O;


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 8, 2011)

BUTT FUN PARTY~


----------



## haflore (Dec 8, 2011)

haflore bans this.


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 8, 2011)

s4mid4re butt funs this~


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 8, 2011)

I dont even BUTT FUN


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 8, 2011)

*butt funs Frozen*

Now you butt funs too~


----------



## kevan (Dec 8, 2011)

Banned cuz my lips are sore.
Side Note: I was at Maddy's earlier today
Side Side Note: Put two and two together


----------



## DarkAura (Dec 8, 2011)

What the heck is up with all the ponies and anime/hentai-ish stuff? Been too long, I musta missed some sorta revolution here.


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 8, 2011)

kevan said:


> Banned cuz my lips are sore.
> Side Note: I was at Maddy's earlier today
> Side Side Note: Put two and two together


I see 


Spoiler: What you did 



you made muffins right?


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 8, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:


> kevan said:
> 
> 
> > Banned cuz my lips are sore.
> ...





Spoiler: he made...



babies something else


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 8, 2011)

s4mid4re said:


> FrozenIndignation said:
> 
> 
> > kevan said:
> ...


----------



## kevan (Dec 8, 2011)

Banned cuz we actually made hot chips


----------



## SamAsh07 (Dec 8, 2011)

Banned for not sharing.


----------



## kevan (Dec 8, 2011)

Banned cuz I did share with Maddy at least


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 8, 2011)

kevan said:


> Banned cuz I did share with Maddy at least


----------



## kevan (Dec 8, 2011)

Banned cuz ?


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 8, 2011)

Banned cuz y u no make muffins?!


----------



## kevan (Dec 8, 2011)

Banned cuz that is my aunties job she makes them


----------



## iMasaru (Dec 8, 2011)

Banned coz i need to go to the toilet~


----------



## popcorn900 (Dec 8, 2011)

i need a site that has a psp go batterry for sale?


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 8, 2011)

popcorn900 said:


> i need a site that has a psp go batterry for sale?


GTFO

BAN BAN BAN!!!


----------



## SamAsh07 (Dec 8, 2011)

Banned for "GTFO"


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 8, 2011)

Banned cuz he was spamming :/


----------



## SamAsh07 (Dec 8, 2011)

Banned for banning a spammer.


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 8, 2011)

Banned cuz i has standards!!!



I... only spam EoF T_T


----------



## kevan (Dec 8, 2011)

Banned cuz I woke up 10 minutes ago


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 8, 2011)

Banned cuz i woke up in the middle of the night and had the strangest urge to design strange objects and puzzles :/


----------



## iMasaru (Dec 8, 2011)

Banned coz i wanna know if you designed em :3


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 8, 2011)

Banned cuz I suspect nothig.


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 8, 2011)

Banned cuz i see you online ._.
JOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOIN MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!
*noms on hydreigon's brain*


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 9, 2011)

Banned cuz kay~


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 9, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 9, 2011)

Banned cuz wtf? How the heck did I d/c?
Also, ;O; I hate the snes rainbow road...


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 9, 2011)

Banned cuz ;O; you can first when i was playing rainbow...

D:


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 9, 2011)

Banned cuz *attempts to connect*

*receives error 001-0102* D:


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 9, 2011)

Banned coz *attemps to connect*

I don't have a 3ds to connect. 

;O;


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 9, 2011)

Banned cuz ;O;


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 9, 2011)

;O; ed


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 9, 2011)

;O; ed
I should start on my homework...  damn physics...


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Dec 9, 2011)

You are banned for being on the moon and doing homework


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 9, 2011)

;O; ed
I should too. Damn life. ;O;


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Dec 9, 2011)

you are banned for having a bad life


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 9, 2011)

Banned cuz who says I don't either?


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Dec 9, 2011)

banned for having 3315 pages


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 9, 2011)

Banned coz you're the one who added this page. ;O;


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 9, 2011)

Banned cuz I'm just posting banning you for posting on this page. ;O;


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 9, 2011)

Banned coz stop making me want to ban you by posting here! ;O;


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 9, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 9, 2011)

Banned coz stop doing it.


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 9, 2011)

Banned cuz never!


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 9, 2011)

Banned coz no!


----------



## kevan (Dec 9, 2011)

Banned cuz yes


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Dec 9, 2011)

Banned because
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C_VheAwZBuQ


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 9, 2011)

Banned coz NOOOOOO! NOOOOOOOOOOO! *makes weird mouth motions*


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 9, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 9, 2011)

banned coz


----------



## haflore (Dec 9, 2011)

Banned because it's time to watch Scottish men dance!!!


----------



## kevan (Dec 9, 2011)

Banned cuz where are they D:


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 9, 2011)

banned coz they're gone! D:


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 9, 2011)

Banned cuz people only want me gone


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 9, 2011)

Banned coz except me~


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 9, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## kevan (Dec 9, 2011)

Banned cuz I am sick and supposed to be going out with Maddy and a friend tomorrow D:


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 9, 2011)

Banned cuz ive been sick for 12 days now T_T 

Its getting annoying ._.


----------



## kevan (Dec 9, 2011)

Banned cuz oh noes D:


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 9, 2011)

Banned cuz T_T i get sick way too easily...


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 9, 2011)

Banned cuz so do I.. D:
(Also, I was the one who blue-shelled you yesterday..)


----------



## EthanObi (Dec 9, 2011)

banned for being a pony!


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Dec 9, 2011)

Hydreigon said:


> Banned cuz


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 9, 2011)

Luigi2011SM64 said:


> Hydreigon said:
> 
> 
> > Banned cuz


----------



## TwistedBlizzard (Dec 9, 2011)

banned cuz its weird as hell


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 9, 2011)

Banned cuz ive seen weirder


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 9, 2011)

banned coz


----------



## kevan (Dec 9, 2011)

Banned cuz why do I still have to be sick D:
If I don't feel better later today Maddy can't come


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 9, 2011)

Banned cuz T_T yes... be sick and in misery just like me!!!


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 9, 2011)

Banned coz Frozen-sama, I shall share your pain... 

*kisses frozen and shares Frozen's sick and contaminated saliva*

it's so.... sticky.


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 9, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 9, 2011)

Banned coz it's so arousing when we get those kinds of reactions in public.


----------



## kevan (Dec 9, 2011)

Banned cuz I doubt Maddy will share my sick salivia


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 9, 2011)

Banned cuz she probably won't...


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Dec 9, 2011)

banned for being banned OJHHH DISS


----------



## kevan (Dec 9, 2011)

Hydreigon said:


> Banned cuz she probably won't...


Banned cuz I will make her 
Actually I wouldn't dare


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 9, 2011)

Banned coz you should make her taste the bliss of sick saliva. She'll go crazy.


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 9, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 9, 2011)

Banned coz stop glaring at me like that. >_<

It's, um, it's so...


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 9, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 9, 2011)

Banned coz shall we continue?


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 9, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 9, 2011)

Banned coz we have space for you too, Hydreigon.


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 9, 2011)

Banned cuz you do!?


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 9, 2011)

Banned cuz there is always space for you


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 9, 2011)

Banned cuz 

Why can't I get three stars in mirror... ;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 9, 2011)

Banned cuz i still havent unlocked mirror


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 10, 2011)

Banned cuz my connection speed...is horrid. ;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 10, 2011)

Banned cuz D: but... i rly wanna play you


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 10, 2011)

Banned cuz I do too~ I'll start playing...as soon as my sister stops downloading whatever she's downloading.


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 10, 2011)

Banned cuz D: on noes... im in the same room as paratroopa... i am so screwed!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 10, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 10, 2011)

Banned cuz he's second on the GBAtemp community D:


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 10, 2011)

Banned cuz I'm probably near the bottom. LOL


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 10, 2011)

Banned cuz i could never beat anyone in the top 3 D:


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 10, 2011)

Banned cuz D:
Also, for some reason, you guys weren't moving in that match I played with you guys on the snes rainbow road...


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 10, 2011)

Hydreigon said:


> Banned cuz D:
> Also, for some reason, you guys weren't moving in that match I played with you guys on the snes rainbow road...


Banned cuz i think thats when you disconnected from us D:

>_> you still won the race though... i came a close second...


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 10, 2011)

Banned cuz yeah...but it wasn't my fault...


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 10, 2011)

Hydreigon said:


> Banned cuz yeah...but it wasn't my fault...


Banned cuz yeah D: i wanted to be blue shelled before the finish line by you and not an NPC...


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 10, 2011)

Banned cuz I did send a blue shell...in the race before I disconnected.


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 10, 2011)

Banned cuz it cost me the race D:


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 10, 2011)

Banned cuz oops. D:

I felt really bad for the person I green-shelled three times in a row.


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 10, 2011)

Banned cuz D: i wanna be green shelled 3 times in a row


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 10, 2011)

Banned cuz 
*tosses green shell*


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 10, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Banned cuz D: i wanna be green shelled 3 times in a row


You have finally awakened to your M...


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 10, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 10, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 10, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 10, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 10, 2011)

banned coz M 

...


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 10, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 10, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 10, 2011)

Banned coz stop looking at me questioningly!


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 10, 2011)

Banned cuz 

Rolling around at the speed of sound~ 
Got places to go gotta follow my rainbow~


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 10, 2011)

Please stop rolling at the speed of sound on my genitals. It's stimulating me.


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 10, 2011)

Banned cuz...this again? 

oh well
Can't stick around...have to keep moving on~
Guess what lies ahead...only one way to find out~


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 10, 2011)

Have to... keep moving on deeper and deeper?


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 10, 2011)

Banned cuz  my distraction~ it worked~


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 10, 2011)

Banned cuz you been listening to city escape, haven't you?


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 10, 2011)

Banned cuz yep 
More specifically: this


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 10, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 10, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 10, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## kevan (Dec 10, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 10, 2011)

Banned cuz






[/img]


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 10, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 10, 2011)

banned coz


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 10, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 10, 2011)

banned coz


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 10, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 10, 2011)

banned coz


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 10, 2011)

Banned cuz you're not a green shell


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 10, 2011)

Banned coz Imma red shell.


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 10, 2011)

Banned cuz i always block those :/

Now blue shell on the other hand


----------



## kevan (Dec 10, 2011)

Banned cuz I am a muffin


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 10, 2011)

Banned cuz *starts noming kevlar* 

Derp?


----------



## kevan (Dec 10, 2011)

Banned cuz OWCH THAT HURTS FI D:


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 10, 2011)

Banned cuz you taste weird for a muffin 

*nom*


----------



## kevan (Dec 10, 2011)

Banned cuz talking muffins who wear Kevlar Vests are quite funny tasting


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 10, 2011)

Banned cuz derp?


----------



## koimayeul (Dec 10, 2011)

banned cuz herpyderp


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 10, 2011)

Derped


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 10, 2011)

Herped


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Dec 10, 2011)

Banned because you didn't ban the user above you.


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 10, 2011)

Banned cuz who says I did?


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Dec 10, 2011)

Hydreigon said:


> Banned cuz who says I did?


Banned because first post


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 10, 2011)

banned coz banned.


----------



## TwistedBlizzard (Dec 10, 2011)

banned coz it took me 10 minutes to find the reason I was banned previously


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 10, 2011)

Banned cuz ಠ_ಠ


----------



## kevan (Dec 10, 2011)

Banned cuz I appear to be feeling better


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 10, 2011)

banned coz you passed it to me. ಠ_ಠ


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 10, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 10, 2011)

banned coz ಠ_ಠ

*passes it to Hydreigon*


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 11, 2011)

Banned cuz I refuse to accept it! 

*smack!*


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 11, 2011)

Banned coz... 

*tries to pass my sick saliva*


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 11, 2011)

Banned cuz I still refuse! 

*smack!*


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 11, 2011)

Banned coz you have no right to chose~ 

*restrains Hydreigon's arms and legs 4 hooves*


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 11, 2011)

Banned cuz you forgot my horn. 
*breaks free*
*gives s4mid4re the motion to gtfo*
*becomes the new p1ngpong*


----------



## haflore (Dec 11, 2011)

Banned because I am the Warchief!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 11, 2011)

Banned cuz...I'm a "she?"


----------



## haflore (Dec 11, 2011)

Banned because it says female on your profile, why do you ask?


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 11, 2011)

Banned cuz I probably changed it a while ago...just for s4mid4re.


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 11, 2011)

Banned coz


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 11, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 11, 2011)

Banned coz it's painful.


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 11, 2011)

Banned cuz ._. i actually am female...


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 11, 2011)

Banned coz...


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 11, 2011)

Banned cuz I should change it back...but i cbf


----------



## kevan (Dec 11, 2011)

Banned cuz I am less sick then yesterday... who wants some mostly clean salivia ?


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 11, 2011)

Banned cuz I think s4mid4re wants some.


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 11, 2011)

Banned cuz *noms on kevlar*


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 11, 2011)

Banned cuz you can't bite through it... D:


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 11, 2011)

Banned cuz D: but its so chewy~


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 11, 2011)

Banned coz stop eating that crap! 

*tries to give my sick saliva*


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 11, 2011)

Banned cuz p_o my monocles... they have you...


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 11, 2011)

Banned cuz 
ಠ_ರೃ


----------



## kevan (Dec 11, 2011)

Banned cuz Frozen has been nomming for me on days


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 11, 2011)

Banned cuz give her something else to nom on.


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 11, 2011)

I have something else for you guys to drink.

*drools out my sick saliva*


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 11, 2011)

Banned cuz *pisses napalm*


----------



## haflore (Dec 11, 2011)

Banned because *drops a lighter in the puddle*


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 11, 2011)

Banned coz *drops my sick saliva in the puddle*


----------



## haflore (Dec 11, 2011)

Banned because the puddle is on fire...wouldn't that just make it harmless?


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 11, 2011)

Banned coz my sick saliva is magical.


----------



## haflore (Dec 11, 2011)

Banned because I can KILL IT WITH FIRE!!! I CAN KILL ANYTHING WITH FIRE!!!11!!!!!one!!!1


----------



## kevan (Dec 11, 2011)

Banned cuz *Starts swapping sick salivia with s4mid4re*


----------



## haflore (Dec 11, 2011)

Banned for being another one of my  victims.


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 11, 2011)

Banned coz my sick saliva can use water magic to extinguish the fire!


----------



## haflore (Dec 11, 2011)

Banned because I will throw myself onto the fire to get it going again!!


----------



## kevan (Dec 11, 2011)

Banned cuz you didnt  me before. Since It didnt matter at which point my ban got posted.


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 11, 2011)

Banned coz you're a Prin-- *haffy explodes*

...


----------



## haflore (Dec 11, 2011)

Banned because I'm haflore! Warrior Prinnycess!!!
Mere self-detonation will not stop me!


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 11, 2011)

Banned coz look at that Prinny hollering like a Prinny~


----------



## kevan (Dec 11, 2011)

Banned cuz the mere word 'Prinny' brings back a lot of memories


----------



## haflore (Dec 11, 2011)

Banned because it should. Everyone should have Prinny memories.


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 11, 2011)

Banned cuz i used to be a prinny d00d...


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 11, 2011)

Banned coz now you're a pony


----------



## haflore (Dec 11, 2011)

Banned for Mr. Toots!!!


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Dec 11, 2011)

Banned


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 11, 2011)

Banned.


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 11, 2011)

.Dennab


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 11, 2011)

Banana.


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 11, 2011)

Band


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 11, 2011)

Bankruptcy.


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 11, 2011)

DENNAB


----------



## haflore (Dec 11, 2011)

EoF Wars Episode I: The Bandom Menace.


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 11, 2011)

EoF Wars Episode II: The Sardine Ban.


----------



## haflore (Dec 11, 2011)

EoF Wars Episode III: Banning of the Pony


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 11, 2011)

EoF Wars Episode IV: Banning of the Prinnies


----------



## haflore (Dec 11, 2011)

EoF Wars Episode V: The Penguin Bans Back


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 11, 2011)

EoF Wars Episode VI: The Ban Wars


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 11, 2011)

EoF Wars Episode VII: Electric Boogaloo Ban.


----------



## kevan (Dec 11, 2011)

EoF Wars Episode VIII: Return of The Kevlar Ban


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 11, 2011)

EoF Wars Episode IX: The One Episode With A Long Title That People Can Never Remember Because The Episode Was Mediocre Ban


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 11, 2011)

EoF Episode X: I Can't Think Of Anything To Put Here, So I'll Just Ban The Person Above Me Instead


----------



## haflore (Dec 11, 2011)

EoF Wars Episode XI: The Jedi BanSaber of Justice


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 11, 2011)

EoF Wars Episode XII: The Loli KawaiiBanDesu~ Strikes Back


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 11, 2011)

EoF Wars Epsiode XIII: Til We Ban Again...


----------



## haflore (Dec 11, 2011)

EoF Wars Epsiode XIV: We Ban Again For The First and The Last Time Once More


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 11, 2011)

EoF Wars: The Holiday Special Ban


----------



## haflore (Dec 11, 2011)

Final Bantasy Tactics


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 11, 2011)

Tales of Bantasia


----------



## haflore (Dec 11, 2011)

Sword of Bana


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 11, 2011)

Banman Battle Network 6: Banbeast Gregar & Falzer


----------



## haflore (Dec 11, 2011)

Shooting Star RockBan 3: Red Banner


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 11, 2011)

MegaBan Zero 4


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 11, 2011)

The Ban Before Christmas


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 11, 2011)

Banned souls


----------



## kevan (Dec 11, 2011)

Banned cuz *Insert Maddy Related Story Here*


----------



## haflore (Dec 11, 2011)

Cthulhu Bans The World


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 11, 2011)

Banned from Duty: Ban Ops


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 11, 2011)

Ban Ocean: The Last Ban


----------



## kevan (Dec 11, 2011)

The Banned Scrolls V: Banrim


----------



## haflore (Dec 11, 2011)

Bannlefield 3


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 11, 2011)

Banblue


----------



## kevan (Dec 11, 2011)

Bansona 3 Bannable


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 11, 2011)

Bansona 3 Portable

NINJA'D


----------



## kevan (Dec 11, 2011)

Bannhammer: 40k Bans


----------



## haflore (Dec 11, 2011)

Saints Row The Banned


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 11, 2011)

BaNout 2048


----------



## kevan (Dec 11, 2011)

My Little Pony: Friendship is Banned


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 11, 2011)

Banjo kazooie...


----------



## haflore (Dec 11, 2011)

It's A Wonderful Ban


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 11, 2011)

My Little Ban: Kevlar Is Magic


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 11, 2011)

Bangaea 3: Absence of Banning


----------



## kevan (Dec 11, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:


> My Little Ban: Kevlar Is Magic


D:

Banned cuz


----------



## haflore (Dec 11, 2011)

Infinity Ban


----------



## kevan (Dec 11, 2011)

Mirror's Ban


----------



## haflore (Dec 11, 2011)

Super Ban Bros. 3


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 11, 2011)

Banned Hours, Banned Persons, Banned Doors


----------



## kevan (Dec 11, 2011)

The Banless Game


----------



## haflore (Dec 11, 2011)

Banman Arkham City


----------



## kevan (Dec 11, 2011)

Tales of Ban


----------



## haflore (Dec 11, 2011)

World of Bancraft


----------



## kevan (Dec 11, 2011)

Banned cuz your a Prinny


----------



## haflore (Dec 11, 2011)

Duke Banem Forever


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 11, 2011)

Banjo tooie


----------



## haflore (Dec 11, 2011)

Ban Effect


----------



## kevan (Dec 11, 2011)

Cock Of Doody: Banned Ops


----------



## Harumy (Dec 12, 2011)

Banned ball


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 12, 2011)

Ban of the colossus


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 12, 2011)

Modern Banfare 3


----------



## haflore (Dec 12, 2011)

Silent Ban 2


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 12, 2011)

Banstlevania


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 12, 2011)

Star Ban 64


----------



## haflore (Dec 12, 2011)

Bantroid II: Return of Banus


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 12, 2011)

Banned Kart 7


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 12, 2011)

Banned Kart: Banned Dash!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 12, 2011)

Super Ban Brothers Brawl



Hydreigon said:


> Banned Kart: Banned Dash!!


._. now i wants Banned Kart: Rainbow Dash


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 12, 2011)

Superban 64 


FrozenIndignation said:


> Hydreigon said:
> 
> 
> > Banned Kart: Banned Dash!!
> ...


D:


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 12, 2011)

Aqua Ban


Hydreigon said:


> FrozenIndignation said:
> 
> 
> > Hydreigon said:
> ...


 needs moar ponies in mario kart... not a single character in 7 can rainbow or dash T_T


----------



## kevan (Dec 12, 2011)

False!
Banned cuz it's true


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 12, 2011)

Banned from seeing maddy


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 12, 2011)

Banned cuz that's so evil..


----------



## kevan (Dec 12, 2011)

Banned cuz I got ninja'd
And I am supposed to see her tomorrow


----------



## JoostinOnline (Dec 12, 2011)

Iron Ban 2


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 12, 2011)

Bancraft


----------



## JoostinOnline (Dec 12, 2011)

Big Ban Academy.


----------



## kevan (Dec 12, 2011)

Banned cuz I broke my limited edition Mario Red DS


----------



## JoostinOnline (Dec 12, 2011)

kevan said:


> Banned cuz I broke my limited edition Mario Red DS


That made me LOL.

Banned cuz Jill broke up with me.


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 12, 2011)

Banned cuz NARA-KUN SHALL ME MINE!!!


----------



## kevan (Dec 12, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Banned cuz NARA-KUN* SHALL ME *MINE!!!


Banned cuz fail grammar


----------



## JoostinOnline (Dec 12, 2011)

kevan said:


> FrozenIndignation said:
> 
> 
> > Banned cuz NARA-KUN* SHALL ME *MINE!!!
> ...


You are banned because your grammar burn failed.


----------



## kevan (Dec 12, 2011)

Banned cuz no it didn't.

If you are reffering to me saying 'cuz'. That's just how we roll in this part of town


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 12, 2011)

Grammer fail? T_T its a frikken typo... 
Be...

Banned for being too stupid to realize there is a difference between bad grammer and spelling mistakes...


----------



## kevan (Dec 12, 2011)

Grammar*

Banned cuz I named myself Kevlar in Devil Survivor


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 12, 2011)

Banned cuz  yay~ you're using your GBAtemp name


----------



## kevan (Dec 12, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 12, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## kevan (Dec 12, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 13, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## haflore (Dec 13, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Dec 13, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 13, 2011)

haflore said:


> Banned cuz


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 13, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Banned cuz NARA-KUN SHALL ME MINE!!!


BANNED.COZ.MINE.AND.NARAYAN-SAMA.NOT.NARA-KUN.

NOT THIS AGAIN! ;O;


----------



## haflore (Dec 13, 2011)

Banned for being one of the few, the proud, the  s.


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 13, 2011)

Banned coz Imma loli _and_ a


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 13, 2011)

Banned for being a loli


----------



## haflore (Dec 13, 2011)

Banned for having a profile background that actively tries to cause epileptic seizures!!  *spazzez out*


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 13, 2011)

Banned cuz I find it calming...


----------



## haflore (Dec 13, 2011)

Banned because...well...yes, it _IS_ rather calming (spazzez out)...even so!


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 13, 2011)

Banned cuz i  it~


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 13, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## geesee (Dec 13, 2011)

banned cuz of the worst profile background ever


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 13, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## geesee (Dec 13, 2011)

LOL !!!! BANNED CUZ HAVING EVEN A WORST BACKGROUND PROFILE THEN *Hydreigon AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH ROLFFOFRLFRORFLRFLRF *


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 13, 2011)

Banned cuz wat.


----------



## geesee (Dec 13, 2011)

banned cuz its forbidden to ban ppl from throughout the moon  . yeah you heard me.  you ask to get banned with profilebackgrounds like that


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 13, 2011)

Banned cuz no it's not.


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 13, 2011)

Banned cuz 

Not sure if geesee is serious about backgrounds, or just has no taste...


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 13, 2011)

Banned cuz lol srs in eof.


----------



## geesee (Dec 13, 2011)

banned cuz  you're not sure !!  ( just kiddin it was funny to say it because i was curious that maybe you will have a background like hers ) and..... yeah you had something like Hydreigon.


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 13, 2011)

Banned cuz :/

i like muffins...


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 13, 2011)

Banned cuz you like muffins.


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 13, 2011)

Banned cuz ._. its sooooo true~


----------



## kevan (Dec 13, 2011)

Banned cuz the above is false


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 13, 2011)

Banned cuz it is!?


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 13, 2011)

Banned cuz 

The waffles are burnt with this one~


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 13, 2011)

Banned cuz *sniff*
They smell like fish.


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 13, 2011)

Banned cuz it are has omega 3


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 13, 2011)

Banned for fish waffles.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Dec 13, 2011)

Banned cuz none of these bans make sense.


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 13, 2011)

Banned with a sexy dungeon~


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 13, 2011)

Banned cuz banned.


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 13, 2011)

Banned cuz waffle are tasty and are found in trees which you shake to gain gratin of which the composition involves hydrogen just like the muffins i baked inside a bag of hot air some d00d was shouting with.

wait... sense?


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 13, 2011)

Banned with an over abundance of lux


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 13, 2011)

Banned for three shiny stars...


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 13, 2011)

Banned cuz D: i dont even have 1!!!

:/ let alone mirror... 

T_T i suck...


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 13, 2011)

Banned cuz it took a while... :/
You can get them too.


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 13, 2011)

Banned cuz that would make me look semi competent at the game :/

And I like running into items D: (and then over taking people in the last second of the race  )


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 13, 2011)

Banned cuz I love the gold tires. They make 150cc so much easier, at the cost of handling and off-road... ;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 14, 2011)

Banned cuz 

They are horrible T_T


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 14, 2011)

Banned cuz I like them... D:
But I kinda like the sleek tires more.


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 14, 2011)

Banned cuz i want to unlock mushroom tires already T_T and i have 3800 ish coins...


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 14, 2011)

Banned cuz... 
Those...were the very first tires I unlocked, and I hated them. I liked the wood tires, though.


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 14, 2011)

Banned cuz... wooden tires were the first I unlocked... T_T


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 14, 2011)

Banned cuz they were the second. 
And my gliders...all I have is the flower glider and peach's parasol. ;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 14, 2011)

Banned cuz i think i have all sans the 5000 one and golden :/


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 14, 2011)

Banned cuz I want the ghastly glider so bad... D:


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 14, 2011)

Banned cuz i havent played in days T_T but im still #1 on gbatemp community


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 14, 2011)

Banned cuz lol. I hate the people who pull off that "ultra-shortcut" from maka wuhu... it pisses me off that they have to cheat to win.


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 14, 2011)

Banned cuz i dont play to win ;


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 14, 2011)

Banned cuz I don't either. I just play for fun.


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 14, 2011)

Banned cuz i play to kill wahu glitchers


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 14, 2011)

Banned cuz there were three people who pulled off the glitch once. I had a blue shell, and all of them immediately began to reverse. 
I held onto that shell for a good portion of the race...since no one had the balls to pass me.


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 14, 2011)

Banned cuz its awkward to have a blue shell in first :/


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 14, 2011)

Banned cuz no one wants to screw with you when you have one while you're first, though. 
Well, at least for those guys I played with...


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Dec 14, 2011)

Banned for winning races through fear, yet not by skillz


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 14, 2011)

Banned cuz I disconnected out of the only match I played with frozen...


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 14, 2011)

Banned cuz ;o; your blue shell made it though~


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 14, 2011)

Banned cuz ;O; it did.

;O;


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Dec 14, 2011)

Banned for liking MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM BANANAS???


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 14, 2011)

Banned cuz ;O; I LIEK BANANAS!

They block incoming red shells for me~


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 14, 2011)

Banned cuz... let me get this straight... you are a... mmm... byetch... the likes mmm bananas?


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 14, 2011)

Banned cuz YOU'RE ABOUT TO GO BANANAS...
ON THE MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOON!!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 14, 2011)

Banned cuz *gets hit by blue shell on moon*


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Dec 14, 2011)

Banned for burning down my house with fire and launching me to the MOOOOOOOOOOOON!


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 14, 2011)

Banned cuz I ran into a chain chomp on the moon. D:


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Dec 14, 2011)

Hydreigon said:


> Banned cuz I ran into a chain chomp on the moon. D:



Banned for racing on that wretched Rainbow Road Course.


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 14, 2011)

Banned cuz burning your house down was kinda funny 



Spoiler: Unrelated



I added my interests on my profile page


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 14, 2011)

Banned cuz I actually like it though.


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Dec 14, 2011)

Hydreigon said:


> Banned cuz I actually like it though.



Banned cause MMMMMMM Bananas always make me fall of on that one.


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 14, 2011)

Banned cuz LOLNOPE. I suck. Really.
Somehow, all of the green shells I throw end up hitting me... :/


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 14, 2011)

Banned cuz you people are better than me at MK7 D:


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 14, 2011)

Banned cuz i still cant dodge blue shells beyond pure luck D:


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Dec 14, 2011)

Banned cause you are full of MMMMM.... liez  â€‹and bananas


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 14, 2011)

Banned cuz liez  but getting mushrooms in first IS pure luck D:


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 14, 2011)

Banned ON THE MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOON!!!!


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Dec 14, 2011)

banned cause you need to join my IRC


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 14, 2011)

Banned cuz ;O;


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Dec 14, 2011)

Banned for racing with Paratrooper with out me


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 14, 2011)

Banned cuz I'm not in online multiplayer though...


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 14, 2011)

Banned cuz T_T a banana peel in 2/3 and single mushrooms in 3/3 T_T

And that was the best of what my luck gave me...


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 14, 2011)

Banned cuz I need more coins. :/ I only have 2280. D:


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 14, 2011)

Banned cuz  i got all my coins online...


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 14, 2011)

Banned cuz I didn't.


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 14, 2011)

Banned cuz D: i havent played much of single player


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Dec 14, 2011)

Banned cause I only have 2 more cups left on Mirror Mode.


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 14, 2011)

Banned cuz  should i try to get 3 stars?


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 14, 2011)

Banned cuz if you want the stars, then you should.


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Dec 14, 2011)

Banned cause Paul and I are waiting for you guys


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 14, 2011)

Banned cuz i really dont care about them :/ so guess not...


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 14, 2011)

Banned cuz I'll join then...

EDIT: error 003-1101. here we go again... 

FFFFFF-


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 14, 2011)

Banned cuz :/ i usually keep trying when i get that error...

Anywayz, I need to get some stuff done... so yeah...


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 14, 2011)

Banned cuz I stop trying after a while... D:
I can't connect if my sister is on her computer...


----------



## kevan (Dec 14, 2011)

Banned cuz I have no 3DS


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 14, 2011)

Banned cuz D:
Mine just ran out of power..


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 14, 2011)

Banned cuz mine is plugged :/


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 14, 2011)

Banned cuz I'm charging it right now~


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 14, 2011)

Banned cuz immah chargin mah lazar!!!


----------



## kevan (Dec 14, 2011)

Banned cuz imma get 3DS for Christmas


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 14, 2011)

Banned cuz WHAT THE FU- BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM! MUAHAHAHAHA...MUAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAH!!1!!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 14, 2011)

Banned cuz... apple BlOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM!!!!


----------



## YetoJesse (Dec 14, 2011)

Banned cuz "Overload Error" O.o


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 15, 2011)

Banned cuz 1/0


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 15, 2011)

Banned coz I haven't visited the temp yesterday.


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 15, 2011)

Banned cuz I was wondering where my favorite little loli went...


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 15, 2011)

Banned coz


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 15, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 15, 2011)

Banned for justice!


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 15, 2011)

Banned for great justice.


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 15, 2011)

Banned for juicy and meaty justice.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 15, 2011)

Banned for absolute injustice: Just the way I like it.


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 15, 2011)

Banned for ;O;


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Dec 15, 2011)

Banned because you didnt reply to my PM


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 15, 2011)

banned coz just got it now lol


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 15, 2011)

Banned with love


----------



## kevan (Dec 15, 2011)

Banned with Magic


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 15, 2011)

Banned with kevlar


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 15, 2011)

Banned TO THE MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOON!!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 15, 2011)

Banned cuz im stuck on the moon again D:


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 15, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## JohnBotkin (Dec 15, 2011)

< Banned for gross repetition and unsightly DPs


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 16, 2011)

Banned with magic


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 16, 2011)

Banned with friendship.


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 16, 2011)

Banned cuz your avatar is soo cute~ ^(^o^)^


----------



## kevan (Dec 16, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 16, 2011)

Banned cuz... 

*omnomnomnomnomnomnom*


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 16, 2011)

Banned cuz 

SO CUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUTE~


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 16, 2011)

Banned cuz... 

b'aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaawwwwwwwwww~


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 16, 2011)

Banned cuz i gave you ponies


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 16, 2011)

Banned cuz you gave me ponies.


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 16, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 16, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 16, 2011)

ed cuz


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 16, 2011)

ed cuz


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Dec 16, 2011)

Banned cause


----------



## kevan (Dec 16, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 16, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## kevan (Dec 16, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## Paarish (Dec 16, 2011)

banned cos


----------



## mucus (Dec 16, 2011)

you are banned for failing at the riddle game


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 16, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## haflore (Dec 16, 2011)

Banned for emote abuse!


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 16, 2011)

Banned cuz emote abuse..?


----------



## haflore (Dec 16, 2011)

Banned for whipping!


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 16, 2011)

Banned cuz I shall whip everything! 


Spoiler



everything


----------



## haflore (Dec 16, 2011)

Banned because you must whip it!


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 17, 2011)

Banned cuz I should whip what? 



Spoiler



I know for sure it's not going to be what's down there.


----------



## haflore (Dec 17, 2011)

Banned because all must feel the sharp sting of thy whip!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 17, 2011)

Banned cuz I'd rather use a meter stick.

**smack**


----------



## haflore (Dec 17, 2011)

Banned because the Vampire Killer is a sacred weapon! Use it!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 17, 2011)

Banned cuz IT IS NOT BY MY HAND THAT I AM ONCE AGAIN GIVEN FLESH!!! I WAS CALLED HERE BY HUMANS, WHO WISH TO PAY >ME< TRIBUTE


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 17, 2011)

Banned cuz I got my ass handed to me... ;O;


----------



## haflore (Dec 17, 2011)

Banned because you steal mens' souls and make them your slaves!


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 17, 2011)

Banned cuz tis a lie!


----------



## haflore (Dec 17, 2011)

Banned because I saw those man souls you were hiding.


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 17, 2011)

Banned cuz perhaps the same could be said of ALL religions.


----------



## haflore (Dec 17, 2011)

Banned because your words are as empty as your soul. Mankind ill needs a savior such as you.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Dec 17, 2011)

Banned


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 17, 2011)

WHAT IS A BAN!? *throws wine glass* A MISERABLE LITTLE PILE OF SECRETS!!!

But enough talk: HAVE AT YOU!!!


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Dec 17, 2011)

Banned ponies can't be zombies!


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 17, 2011)

Banned cuz


Spoiler: :/


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 17, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 17, 2011)

Banned cuz i beat you in mario kart 7 before


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 17, 2011)

Banned cuz my win on the snes rainbow road didn't count for some reason. :/


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 17, 2011)

Banned cuz i meant that n64 stage with a train :/


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 17, 2011)

Banned cuz oh. Kalimari Desert?

I think I got a connection error in that one. ._.


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 17, 2011)

Banned cuz ;O;

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOES!!!!


----------



## haflore (Dec 17, 2011)

Banned because FI, I forget to tell you something!


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 17, 2011)

Banned cuz HEY! LISTEN!


----------



## haflore (Dec 17, 2011)

Banned because I feel asleep!


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 17, 2011)

Banned cuz I'm sleepy, but I gotta write a 2000-word essay. D:

Thankfully, it's due in February.


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 17, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 17, 2011)

Banned cuz I have to calculate some possibilities so that I can freak out more people with my "psychic powers"

#_# also, i changed my mii again...


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 17, 2011)

Banned cuz I noticed.


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 17, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 17, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 17, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 17, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 17, 2011)

Banned cuz :waffles:


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Dec 17, 2011)

banned cause banned


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 17, 2011)

Banned.


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Dec 17, 2011)

banned cause you need to lose weight


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 17, 2011)

Banned cuz 

I'm only 59kg(~130lb) irl... D:


----------



## haflore (Dec 18, 2011)

Banned for being too skinny! Eat some pie!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 18, 2011)

Banned cuz I'd rather chuck one at someone's face. :/


----------



## haflore (Dec 18, 2011)

Banned because that's a waste! 
Give it to me instead.


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Dec 18, 2011)

Banned cause I feel like playingg MK7


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 18, 2011)

Banned cuz it's on the table over there. 
I didn't touch it though...


----------



## haflore (Dec 18, 2011)

Banned for not playing MK7!


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 18, 2011)

Banned cuz I am playing MK7. 
Not multiplayer, though. I keep getting the 003-1101 error...


----------



## haflore (Dec 18, 2011)

Banned because all errors can be blamed on Spikey.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Dec 18, 2011)

Banned for errors and mistakes can be fix'd by going to edit.


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 18, 2011)

Banned cuz really? 
*deletes eof*


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Dec 18, 2011)

Trololololololololed!


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 18, 2011)

Rick rolled!


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 18, 2011)

Banned cuz *gets hit in face with pie*


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 18, 2011)

Banned cuz *licks pie off FI*


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 18, 2011)

Banned cuz 



It was pinkie pie flavor~


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 18, 2011)

Banned cuz 

*continues licking*


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 18, 2011)

Banned cuz...


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 18, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## haflore (Dec 18, 2011)

Banned because I just ate some pie.


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 18, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 18, 2011)

Banned cuz...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AwkL0v8dQpM


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 18, 2011)

Banned cuz 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WBo584_9Wao


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 18, 2011)

Banned cuz
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I_cEF-QUTaE


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 18, 2011)

Banned with muffins~


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 18, 2011)

Banned with waffles~


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 18, 2011)

Banned with cupcakes~

NOW WITH MORE RAINBOW DASH


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 18, 2011)

Banned cuz *sees pie*
*noms*
*begins licking self clean*


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 18, 2011)

Banned cuz *gets hit in face with pinkie pie pie*


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 18, 2011)

Banned cuz... 

*begins licking pie off FI again*


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 18, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 18, 2011)

Banned cuz 

*is shy again*


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 18, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 18, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 18, 2011)

Banned cuz 


Spoiler


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 18, 2011)

Spoiler: Banned cuz 













Celestia is melting D: (not really)


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 18, 2011)

Spoiler: Banned cuz...


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Dec 18, 2011)

Banned cause, I dunno


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 18, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## SamAsh07 (Dec 18, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## YetoJesse (Dec 18, 2011)

Banned cuz.... no....


----------



## haflore (Dec 18, 2011)

Banned because there are several ponies in this thread.


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 18, 2011)

Banned cuz...where?


----------



## haflore (Dec 18, 2011)

Banned because I swear I saw one a second ago...help me look, Unicorn!


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 18, 2011)

Banned cuz I can't find it D:
Freakin houdini...


----------



## haflore (Dec 18, 2011)

Banned because the world may never know its majesty.


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 18, 2011)

Banned cuz D:


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 18, 2011)

Banned cuz D:


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 18, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 18, 2011)

*bans self*


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 18, 2011)

Selfban.


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 18, 2011)

Selfless Ban


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 18, 2011)

Banless ban.


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 18, 2011)

Banned ban


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 18, 2011)

Banning a banless ban to ban bans.


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 18, 2011)

Lyra and Banban


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 18, 2011)

The Star-Spangled *Ban*ner.


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 18, 2011)

unlucky ban


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 18, 2011)

nab


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 18, 2011)

Banned with my book "Shiny Shiny, Look Look!: The Art Of Impressing Half-wits"


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 18, 2011)

Banned for lighting the eof on fire. 

(selfban cuz i tried to drench it in piss )


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 18, 2011)

Banned for nothig.


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 19, 2011)

Banned cuz FI is drinking piss? Better drink my own piss.


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 19, 2011)

Banned cuz drenching the EoF with piss?

Better drink my own piss


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 19, 2011)

Banned coz Frozen and Hydreigon are drinking piss? Better drink my own piss.


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 19, 2011)

Banned cuz I'm drinking my own piss? Better drink my own piss.


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 19, 2011)

Banned coz you're drinking my piss? Better drink my own piss.


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 19, 2011)

You peope are drinking your own piss? Better continue drinking my own piss.


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 19, 2011)

Banned cuz out of piss? ... 



Oh, I know! Better drink my own piss.


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 19, 2011)

Banned cuz discovered delicious stream of water?

Better drink my own piss.


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 19, 2011)

Banned cuz waiter offered me something to drink.

No thanks, I'll drink my own piss instead.


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 19, 2011)

Banned coz artificially flavored piss? Better drink my own piss.


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 19, 2011)

Banned cuz piss like substitute? 

Better drink my own piss


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 19, 2011)

Banned coz loli piss....?

.... 

....


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 19, 2011)

Banned cuz better drink my own piss.


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 19, 2011)

Banned coz *glug* you don't know *glug* till you try it.


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 19, 2011)

Banned cuz 

Better drink my own piss.


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 19, 2011)

Banned coz *glug* yeah *glug* too addictive for you *glug*


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Dec 19, 2011)

Banned for this crazy abuse of urine consumption must stop!


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 19, 2011)

Banned cuz I stopped drinking my own piss...Better drink my own piss!


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 19, 2011)

banned coz *glug* you better *glug* stop and join me.


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 19, 2011)

Banned cuz I'd rather drink my own piss.


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 19, 2011)

Banned coz... coz you don't know how blissful loli piss tastes! (╬ ಠ益ಠ)


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 19, 2011)

Banned cuz someone's getting mad~


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 19, 2011)

Banned coz pony piss? Better drink loli piss.


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 19, 2011)

Banned cuz loli piss? Better drink pony piss.


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 19, 2011)

WTF did i do to this topic ban?

Better drink my own piss.


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 19, 2011)

People are drinking their own piss...better drink my own piss.

Also banned.


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 20, 2011)

Got banned?

Better drink my own piss...


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 20, 2011)

Spoiler: 



ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็


Better drink my own piss.


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 20, 2011)

Spoiler



[titleriginal]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









Spoiler: When translated from english to english










Problem?


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 20, 2011)

EDIT: Better drink my own piss.


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 20, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 20, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 20, 2011)

Spoiler:


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 20, 2011)

Spoiler: I second the notion












Banned


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 20, 2011)

Spoiler: 











Banned


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 20, 2011)

Spoiler:


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 20, 2011)

Spoiler:


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 20, 2011)

Spoiler: 











Banned


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Dec 20, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Dec 20, 2011)

Banned!


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Dec 20, 2011)

Banned for not being 20% cooler


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Dec 20, 2011)

Banned for catching on to the pony wagon too late.


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Dec 20, 2011)

Banned for being not knowing that I was ALWAYS on the Pony wagon,
I only recently got onto the Pony SHIPPING wagon.


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 20, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 21, 2011)

Everyone is banned because nobody was at Woodstock '69


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Dec 21, 2011)

Banned cause I was at Woodstock '69, I even have a pic to prove it

EDIT:


Spoiler: See,


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 21, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## Paarish (Dec 21, 2011)

long time, no ban


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 21, 2011)

I, who ban in the full light of ponies command thee, whom opens the gates of cupcakes, come forth divine laughter! It starts now! PONYFICATION!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 21, 2011)

Dynamic ban~


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 22, 2011)

Retained ban.


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 23, 2011)

Banned for


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Dec 23, 2011)

Banned because I MAP NESS


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 23, 2011)

Banned cuz hai penis~


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Dec 23, 2011)

Banned for your shenanigans


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 23, 2011)

Chikaku-chan said:


> Banned cause I was at Woodstock '69, I even have a pic to prove it
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> ...



That really did made me lol!

Okay you win you can be unbanned xd.


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 23, 2011)

*EoF explodes and everyone is banned*
;O;


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Dec 23, 2011)

Banned for being part of the group that is steadily making the EoF the pony zone.


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 23, 2011)

Banned cuz I thought it was already...


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Dec 23, 2011)

Banned for not posting pony related material


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 23, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Dec 23, 2011)

WHO THE HELL DO YOU THINK I AM?!?!?!?





p.s. Like my new avatar and signature?


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 23, 2011)

Banned cuz 


Spoiler: What i was doing in the mean time


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 23, 2011)

Ponies!!!!
Yay

Non pony lovers banned


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 23, 2011)

:yayponies:



Chikaku-chan said:


> p.s. Like my new avatar and signature?


vinyl scratch...


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Dec 23, 2011)

Banned for not helping 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QPLsQJJUTmE&feature=related


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 24, 2011)

Banned cuz
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J-LlzuKvmAE


----------



## haflore (Dec 24, 2011)

Banned because the ponies are back!


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 24, 2011)

Banned cuz where!? 

I demand to know!


----------



## haflore (Dec 24, 2011)

Banned because I think it's Chikaku-chan.


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 24, 2011)

Banned cuz he must be hiding somewhere around here...


----------



## haflore (Dec 24, 2011)

Banned because I don't think so...


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 24, 2011)

Banned cuz I swear, he was in here a minute ago!


----------



## haflore (Dec 24, 2011)

Banned because I only see a few people here and...none of them are him. 
Now we may never be sure!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 24, 2011)

Banned cuz D:


----------



## haflore (Dec 24, 2011)

Banned because


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Dec 24, 2011)

Banned because I was hear the whole time I was busy staring at the bell 
but don't worry, because off me posting here


----------



## haflore (Dec 24, 2011)

Banned because holy **~! 

You ninja almost as well as me!


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Dec 24, 2011)

Banned for classing yourself as a good ninja
"That's not a ninja, THIS is a ninja"


----------



## haflore (Dec 24, 2011)

Banned because if that was a human chick...


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Dec 24, 2011)

Banned because  I have Pinkie Pie holding Fluttershy, your statement is invalid.


----------



## haflore (Dec 24, 2011)

Banned because...yeah, fair enough.


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Dec 24, 2011)

You just got banned so


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 24, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 24, 2011)

banned cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 24, 2011)

Banned cuz  i ninja'd you from the future!!!



Spoiler: Look at the time


----------



## haflore (Dec 24, 2011)

Banned for epic ninja awesomesause!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 24, 2011)

Banned cuz 

lol playing mk7 while on the temp results in ninja'd bans


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 24, 2011)

Banned cuz  am i still #1 on the GBAtemp community?


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 24, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 24, 2011)

Banned cuz  yay MK7


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Dec 24, 2011)

Banned for eating the pizza wrong


Spoiler: THIS IS HOW YOU EAT PIZZA


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 24, 2011)

Banned cuz 



Spoiler: Chi!!! you're picture sucks!!! 



They don't even look like ponies :/


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Dec 24, 2011)

I used to ban people, then I got asked a question on tumblr


Spoiler: The question


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 24, 2011)

Banned for mentioning the healthy and beneficial applications of arrows inserted casually into the knee


----------



## machomuu (Dec 24, 2011)

Banned cuz back for Christmas Eve.


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 24, 2011)

Banned for not using your copyrighted ban.


----------



## machomuu (Dec 24, 2011)

Banned

(;


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 24, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## machomuu (Dec 24, 2011)

Banned cuz I just started this TTGL retrospective and I really don't feel like finishing it -_-


----------



## haflore (Dec 25, 2011)

Banned because Christmas is a humbug!


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 25, 2011)

Banned cuz I thought Christmas was a pony...


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Dec 25, 2011)

Banned for knowing the truth about christmas.


Spoiler: BEHOLD, CHRISTMAS.... THE PONY


----------



## machomuu (Dec 25, 2011)

Chikaku-chan said:


> Banned for knowing the truth about christmas.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: BEHOLD, CHRISTMAS.... THE PONY


So the Grinch...stole a pony?


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Dec 25, 2011)

Banned cause of, duhh


----------



## machomuu (Dec 25, 2011)

Banned cuz...why does that make so much sense?


----------



## philip11 (Dec 25, 2011)

machomuu said:


> Banned cuz...why does that make so much sense?


Banned because I'm Merry!


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 25, 2011)

Banned with much of my hatred for this most festive of seasons.


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 25, 2011)

Banned cuz one of my scores in hangman did not submit. ;O;


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Dec 25, 2011)

Banned!


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 25, 2011)

Banned for I haven't been here in a while~


----------



## haflore (Dec 25, 2011)

Banned because-- *explodes*


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 26, 2011)

Banned cuz of lack of HK love


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 26, 2011)

Banned coz Hello Kitty


----------



## haflore (Dec 26, 2011)

Banned because Hello Loli.


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 26, 2011)

Banned coz Hello Prinny


----------



## haflore (Dec 26, 2011)

Banned because ohsh-*explodes*


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 26, 2011)

Banned coz


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 26, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 26, 2011)

Banned cuz
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5utc5TOPNbo


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Dec 26, 2011)

Banned for this topic should of have died with everything else!


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 26, 2011)

Banned cuz KILL IT, KILL IT WITH FIRE!!


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Dec 26, 2011)

BANNED! For stop posting you ignorant pony!


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 26, 2011)

Banned cuz I'm just blissfully unaware of your ban~


----------



## haflore (Dec 26, 2011)

Banned for ignorance!


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 26, 2011)

Banned for not knowing I wasn't serious.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Dec 26, 2011)

Banned for explosive device on the internet.


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 26, 2011)

Banned for having it in your possession.


----------



## haflore (Dec 26, 2011)

Banned because I can detect sarcasm a mile away! But not...you know...up close.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Dec 26, 2011)

Banned! For having a seductive looking avatar on your profile. It's a pony for crying out loud!


----------



## haflore (Dec 26, 2011)

Banned because I'm gonna go ahead and suppose you don't mean me. Unless you're into Christmas penguins that aren't ponies.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Dec 26, 2011)

Penguins are tasty, so banned for being so tasty.


----------



## haflore (Dec 26, 2011)

Banned for eating penguins! D:


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 26, 2011)

Banned cuz penguins taste funny. :/


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Dec 26, 2011)

Banned for pony's are herbivores not carnivores.


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 26, 2011)

Banned cuz that's what you think we're doing when no one's watching us... 

I mean, just look at these cows!


----------



## koimayeul (Dec 27, 2011)

banned cuz not funny


----------



## haflore (Dec 27, 2011)

Penguin with a Bangun.


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 27, 2011)

Banned for not taking off your hat!


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 27, 2011)

Banned cuz apple jacks


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 27, 2011)

Banned cuz apple jacks off.


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 27, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 27, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 27, 2011)

Banned with a diameter of two inches.


----------



## haflore (Dec 27, 2011)

Banned for not having a custom title. D:


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 27, 2011)

Banned cuz D: i still need 198 non-EoF posts


----------



## haflore (Dec 27, 2011)

Banned for not spamming!


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 27, 2011)

Banned cuz D: but spamming is bad!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 27, 2011)

Banned for spamming the EoF.


----------



## haflore (Dec 27, 2011)

Banned because spamming is an art, just ask Hatsu, he'll teach you!


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 27, 2011)

Banned cuz...  hatsu?


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 27, 2011)

Banned cuz Hatsu?


----------



## haflore (Dec 27, 2011)

Banned because yeah, he spammed good!


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 27, 2011)

Banned cuz I spammed the spam thread. 

Also spammed ponies via swapnote.


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 27, 2011)

Banned cuz i spam ponies, spamming ponies is cool


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 27, 2011)

Banned cuz I pony threads.


----------



## haflore (Dec 27, 2011)

Banned because ponies should only be spammed as much as possible, it's bad to spam ponies responsibly.


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 27, 2011)

Banned cuz I spam responsibly though...


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 27, 2011)

Banned cuz *hic* dun ell me tah *hic* donethin *hic* responciblegh...


----------



## haflore (Dec 27, 2011)

Banned because bad!  Spam irresponsibly!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 27, 2011)

Banned cuz *hurls up a fountain of information, that would be later known to take 3 days of cleaning*


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 27, 2011)

Banned cuz *hurls a cake*


----------



## haflore (Dec 27, 2011)

Banned because that's the way, uh-huh uh-huh!


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 27, 2011)

Banned cuz I like it, uh-huh, uh-huh~


----------



## haflore (Dec 27, 2011)

Banned because you should be dancing, yeah!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 27, 2011)

Banned cuz i used to be able to dance like you... but then i took some calcium deficiency in the knee


----------



## haflore (Dec 27, 2011)

Banned because


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 27, 2011)

Banned cuz these "arrow to the knee" jokes... D:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3YnQdBD2y64


----------



## haflore (Dec 27, 2011)

Banned because I used to think they were tiresome like you, then I took an arrow in the knee.


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 27, 2011)

Banned cuz I used to make arrow to the knee jokes, but then i stopped :/


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 27, 2011)

Banned cuz I used to be a knee, but then I took an arrow to the knee.


----------



## haflore (Dec 27, 2011)

Banned because you only stopped since I shot you in the knee. With a crossbow, which loads bolts.


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 27, 2011)

I used to ban people like you, but then i started  ing


----------



## haflore (Dec 27, 2011)

Banned because  ing is...um...I...er...


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 27, 2011)

ed with love


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 27, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## haflore (Dec 27, 2011)

Banned because


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 27, 2011)

Banned with love and justice!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 27, 2011)

Banned with sexuality~


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 27, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 27, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 27, 2011)

Banned cuz my weapon is love


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 27, 2011)

Banned cuz my weapon is justice. 

(someone do sexuality!)


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Dec 27, 2011)

My cock weapon is sexuality


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 27, 2011)

._. 

 ed cuz I need to replay vesperia now~


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Dec 27, 2011)

Banned! For youtube weirdness needs to stop. Ukenima naro miki...


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 27, 2011)

Banned cuz sadly, that will never happen. ._.


----------



## koimayeul (Dec 27, 2011)

banned cuz youtube pony freaaaaaks


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 27, 2011)

Banned cuz *goes to watch hobo with a shotgun*


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 27, 2011)

Banned cuz *wakes up, bans someone, then goes back to sleep*

Screw this, can't sleep...


----------



## koimayeul (Dec 27, 2011)

Banned cuz being a bad kid, go to sleep or santa won't bring stuff!


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 27, 2011)

Banned cuz  I thought he was here already.


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 27, 2011)

banned coz Santa is nothig.


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 27, 2011)

Banned cuz ;O;


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 27, 2011)

Banned coz ;O; is ;O;


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 27, 2011)

;O; ed cuz ;O; is ;O;


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 27, 2011)

Hello Kittinized because ;O; is ;O;


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Dec 27, 2011)

i got warn status 
banned for being rickrokked


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 27, 2011)

Ponified cuz ;O;


----------



## haflore (Dec 27, 2011)

Banned because the more you drink, the better you get!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 27, 2011)

Banned cuz really?  In that case, I need to drink more!


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 28, 2011)

Bannes because you people are not drinking Goldstrike ;'D


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 28, 2011)

Banned cuz I'm not even old enough to drink.


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 28, 2011)

Banned for being a minor ;o


----------



## haflore (Dec 28, 2011)

Banned for discriminating against minors!


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 28, 2011)

Banned cuz I'm not that young, am I? 

Also ninja'd.


----------



## haflore (Dec 28, 2011)

Banned for getting ninja'd 2 minutes prior to your post!


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 28, 2011)

Banned cuz I'm posting from my slow-ass phone.. ;O;


----------



## haflore (Dec 28, 2011)

Banned because you should just use the mobile site then?


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 28, 2011)

Banned cuz I am. o.o

If only I had my laptop...


----------



## haflore (Dec 28, 2011)

Banned because O_O mobile site should be fast enough! D:


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 28, 2011)

Banned cuz I know... :/


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 28, 2011)

Banned out of nowhere


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 28, 2011)

Banned for


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 28, 2011)

Banned cuz your princess enjoy this.


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 28, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 28, 2011)

Banned cuz...you do?


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 28, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## haflore (Dec 28, 2011)

Banned because your life is for Ner'zhul!


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 28, 2011)

Banned cuz i don't have a life


----------



## haflore (Dec 28, 2011)

Banned because it still belongs to Ner'zhul!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 28, 2011)

Banned cuz he belongs to me.


----------



## haflore (Dec 28, 2011)

Banned because  !! Ner'zhul will not accept such insubordination!!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 28, 2011)

BANNED CUZ DROP AND GIVE ME 100. NOW!


----------



## haflore (Dec 28, 2011)

Banned because The Lich King says YOU should drop! No hundred pushups, just drop!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 28, 2011)

Banned cuz *begins taking a piss in front of haflore*


----------



## haflore (Dec 28, 2011)

Banned because... >__>


----------



## haflore (Dec 28, 2011)

Banned because not


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 28, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 28, 2011)

banned coz *begins drinking hydreigon's piss*


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 28, 2011)

Banned cuz that wasn't piss. That was napalm.


----------



## haflore (Dec 28, 2011)

Banned because *lights a match*


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 28, 2011)

Banned cuz *takes match and tosses it out of the EoF*


----------



## haflore (Dec 28, 2011)

Banned because *lights another AND USES IT TO LIGHT CIG IN MOUTH* why you toss out my last match?


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 28, 2011)

Banned cuz you were going to burn down the EoF... D:


----------



## haflore (Dec 28, 2011)

Banned because I was only using it light my cig! D:


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 28, 2011)

Banned cuz it looked like you were going to throw it in the "true or false" thread! D:


----------



## haflore (Dec 28, 2011)

Banned because i would never! I always out my matches before discarding them!


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 28, 2011)

banned coz Prinnies are detonable--*haflore explodes, destroying the eof*


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 28, 2011)

Banned cuz  that was the site discussions forum! D:


----------



## haflore (Dec 28, 2011)

Banned because *uses mysterious powers to restore it*
Seriously, I can do that.


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 28, 2011)

Banned cuz  *begins to float*


----------



## haflore (Dec 28, 2011)

Banned because this is a no-fly zone! D:


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 28, 2011)

Banned cuz *flys inexplicably*


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 28, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## haflore (Dec 28, 2011)

Banned because FLYING CAT!!! MFG:


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 28, 2011)

OMH A FLYING BAN!


----------



## haflore (Dec 28, 2011)

Banned for the number 5, which is directly related to your user info!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 28, 2011)

Banned with a banana


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 28, 2011)

Banned cuz *hurls a cake*


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 28, 2011)

Banned cuz *eats a brick*


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 28, 2011)

Banned cuz *gets hit in the face by a hamster*


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 28, 2011)

Banned cuz *gets hamster in the hit by face*


----------



## haflore (Dec 28, 2011)

Banned because hamster is comin' to getcha!


----------



## koimayeul (Dec 28, 2011)

banned cuz you can't reach meh im slippery with pony sweat


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 29, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 29, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 29, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 29, 2011)

ed cuz


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 29, 2011)

cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 29, 2011)

cuz


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 29, 2011)

cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 29, 2011)

because


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 29, 2011)

banned.


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 29, 2011)

cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 29, 2011)

cuz


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 29, 2011)

Banned cuz 

Needs moar angry faces.


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 29, 2011)

banned coz moar  faces


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 29, 2011)

ed cuz


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 29, 2011)

cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 29, 2011)

ed with the infinite power of


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 29, 2011)

ed with the  power of


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 29, 2011)

ed with the  power of


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 29, 2011)

STOP OR I'LL SHOOT!


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 29, 2011)

Banned cuz... oh yeah?!


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 29, 2011)

GRANVILLE!!!











It's his birthday.


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 29, 2011)

ed


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 29, 2011)

ed


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 29, 2011)

Banned cuz *just found out about nintendo letter box*

*recieves 40 messages*
FUUUUUUUUUUUUUU!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 29, 2011)

Banned cuz I sent you ponies via swapnote/nintendo letter box. 

Also, I received ~60 messages when I first downloaded swapnote. So much spam. o.o;


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 29, 2011)

Banned cuz i sent you a fluttershy i drew 

And me saying "yay"


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 29, 2011)

Banned cuz I'm not in a place where I can see your note, and I won't be home anytime soon... D:


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 29, 2011)

Banned cuz D:


----------



## haflore (Dec 29, 2011)

Banned because I am losing my patience.


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 29, 2011)

Banned cuz i lost my patience once :/ turns out it was making pancakes.


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 29, 2011)

Banned cuz waffles. ?________?


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 29, 2011)

Banned coz muffins.


----------



## Masterpaul (Dec 30, 2011)

Banned cuz of crepes


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 30, 2011)

Crepes?! 

Banned cuz *throws self at crepes*


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 30, 2011)

Banned cuz *also throws self on crepes, but lands on FI* 

Awkward...


----------



## haflore (Dec 30, 2011)

Banned for getting yourselves all over my crepes!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 30, 2011)

Banned cuz why don't you join us?


----------



## haflore (Dec 30, 2011)

Banned because I don't feel the need to BATHE in my food before eating it. >__>


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 30, 2011)

Banned cuz *starts licking self clean*


----------



## haflore (Dec 30, 2011)

Banned becaues--wait, are you a cat?!


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 30, 2011)

Banned cuz nope.


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 30, 2011)

banned coz stop licking me...


----------



## haflore (Dec 30, 2011)

Banned because I don't think anyone was licking you...


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 30, 2011)

Banned cuz you sure?


----------



## haflore (Dec 30, 2011)

Banned because not anymore! D:


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 30, 2011)

Banned cuz D:


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 30, 2011)

Banned coz true, not anymore, but... but he's getting, um, some non-saliva liquid over me now.


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 30, 2011)

Banned cuz *enters thread*


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 30, 2011)

Banned cuz *also enters, shakes head, leaves*

*comes back in with a camera*


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 30, 2011)

Banned cuz *tries drawing more ponies*

*gives up for lack of precision, patience and skill ._.*


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 30, 2011)

Banned cuz *sends FI a picture of celestia*


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 30, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 30, 2011)

Banned cuz I'm spamming sending ponies via swapnote.


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 30, 2011)

Banned cuz how i math?


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 30, 2011)

Banned cuz I HAVE NO IDEA. ;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 30, 2011)

Banned cuz ._.


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 30, 2011)

Banned cuz .-.


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 30, 2011)

Banned cuz...






I feel like watching more super chicken


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 30, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 30, 2011)

Banned cuz  I suck at drawing~


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 30, 2011)

Banned cuz so do I.


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 30, 2011)

Banned coz I suck _on_ drawings.


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 30, 2011)

Banned cuz 

Seriously,


----------



## SamAsh07 (Dec 30, 2011)

Banned for being a Hydreigon who is a cute little Pony. (Show us your dragon part!!)


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 30, 2011)

Banned cuz I would, if only I could find a Hydreigon pony...


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 31, 2011)

Banned with something random



Spoiler: Its not all that random now that I think


----------



## haflore (Dec 31, 2011)

Banned because there are four lights!!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 31, 2011)

Banned cuz the music amused me ._.


----------



## haflore (Dec 31, 2011)

Banned because my slug is made of metal.


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 31, 2011)

Banned cuz 

My metal slug is a disc. D:


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 31, 2011)

Banned cuz hay guise wats goin on in dis thread?


----------



## haflore (Dec 31, 2011)

Banned because I have a 360( and feel the need to say it as much as possible!)!


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 31, 2011)

Banned cuz my 360 cant do online D:


----------



## haflore (Dec 31, 2011)

Banned because why?


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 31, 2011)

Banned cuz I stopped playing mine. :/


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 31, 2011)

Banned cuz I got bored of it. ;O;


----------



## haflore (Dec 31, 2011)

Banned because how? D: Get a PS3 or something?


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 31, 2011)

Banned cuz i don't have a PS3. :/


----------



## haflore (Dec 31, 2011)

Banned because then how you get bored of Xbox?


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 31, 2011)

Banned cuz I have no idea. I just did. :/

I _do_ play it on rare occasions, though.


----------



## haflore (Dec 31, 2011)

Banned because I want to know what your favourite titles were/are?


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 31, 2011)

Banned cuz 

Oblivion
Skyrim
Battlefield 2/3 (Played this at a friend's house, seemed kinda fun)
GTA4
Portal 2
Left 4 Dead 1/2

Just to name a few.

My brother plays more frequently than I do. >.>

EDIT: Grammar fail.


----------



## haflore (Dec 31, 2011)

Banned because thanks! I'll see what I can get Skyrim and Portal 2 for.


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 31, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## haflore (Dec 31, 2011)

Banned because


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 31, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 31, 2011)

Banned


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 31, 2011)

Banned cuz I broke something.


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 31, 2011)

Banned cuz


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 31, 2011)

Banned cuz luna loves her new plush fluttershy.


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 31, 2011)

Banned cuz we has ponyfied moar threads!!!



Spoiler: have some derpy


----------



## haflore (Dec 31, 2011)

Banned because this is madness!!
(haflore likes this)


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 31, 2011)

Banned cuz 'tis a lie!


----------



## FIX94 (Jan 1, 2012)

You are banned because of ponies!


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 1, 2012)

banned because of nintendo.


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 1, 2012)

Banned for the insane number of guests! (92 as of this post )


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 1, 2012)

Banned coz nuke the guests! (67 as of this post)


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 1, 2012)

Banned cuz never! (69 as of this post. )


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 1, 2012)

I nuked 3 of them!  (66 as of this post)

EDIT: 2 more (64 as of this edit)
EDIT: they're increasing D: (67 as of this edit)


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 1, 2012)

Banned cuz they're rapidly growing in numbers! (94 as of this post)


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 1, 2012)

banned coz ;O;! (102 as of this post)


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 1, 2012)

Banned cuz ;O; (99)


----------



## FIX94 (Jan 1, 2012)

Banned because that's post #50567


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 1, 2012)

Banned coz ;O; (102)


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 1, 2012)

Banned cuz ;O;! (107)


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 1, 2012)

Banned coz ;O;! (114)


----------



## FIX94 (Jan 1, 2012)

Banned because 116!


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 1, 2012)

Banned. coz. 121.

;O;


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 1, 2012)

Banned cuz 82. ;O;


----------



## haflore (Jan 1, 2012)

Banned because 79!


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 1, 2012)

Banned cuz 88!


----------



## haflore (Jan 1, 2012)

Banned because 86! Seriously, wtf?


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 1, 2012)

Banned cuz 93. O.o


----------



## haflore (Jan 1, 2012)

Banned because 95! They're multiplying! D:


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 1, 2012)

Banned cuz 92.


----------



## haflore (Jan 1, 2012)

Banned because 98! They keep resurrecting!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 1, 2012)

Banned cuz 106. oh lawd @[email protected]


----------



## haflore (Jan 1, 2012)

Banned because 107! I think it's an invasion!


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 1, 2012)

Banned cuz 99. They're receding... :/


----------



## haflore (Jan 2, 2012)

Banned because you're right! Only 86 now!


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 2, 2012)

Banned cuz I spoke too soon. 91 now. ;O;


----------



## haflore (Jan 2, 2012)

Banned because OH MY GOD it was just a regrouping! 93 now! *grabs shotgun*


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 2, 2012)

Banned cuz 145 ._.


----------



## haflore (Jan 2, 2012)

Banned because 133, maybe they're just spectators?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 2, 2012)

Banned cuz 127 

._. what is there to spectate?


----------



## haflore (Jan 2, 2012)

Banned because 133, again... 
They could be watching us talk about them, it's a little meta you know.


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 2, 2012)

Banned cuz 96. They just came and left.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 2, 2012)

Banned cuz 109 :/
Y u so many?!


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 2, 2012)

Banned cuz 116. o.o


----------



## NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii WiiU (Jan 2, 2012)

Banned cuz 0!? Wow I got in @ a good time.


----------



## FIX94 (Jan 2, 2012)

Yeah me too, so your banned lol


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 2, 2012)

Hydreigon said:


> Banned cuz 96. They just *came and left*.


Banned coz that's why I'm all covered in cum...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 2, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 3, 2012)

Banned coz I have a new ava


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 3, 2012)

Banned cuz you have a new ava.


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 3, 2012)

Banned coz nuke the remaining guests! (currently 65)


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 3, 2012)

Banned cuz the "nuke" took care of just one. (64 currently)

;O;


----------



## Dionysus (Jan 3, 2012)

Hydreigon said:


> Banned cuz you have a new ava.


 Banned cuz your username is a dragon Pokemon, what's crazy is having a pony as your avatar which completely doesn't make any logical sense...BANNED!

Troooolololol


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 3, 2012)

Banned cuz I never make any sense.


----------



## FIX94 (Jan 3, 2012)

Hydreigon said:


> Banned cuz *I* never make any sense.


Nice, self-ban


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 3, 2012)

Banned cuz I am a pony


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 3, 2012)

Banned because you're a pony and not a Hello Kitty supporter.


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 3, 2012)

You banned for ponies! Catboys are the way of the future!


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 3, 2012)

Banned for lolis are justice!


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 3, 2012)

Banned because lolis are not justice!


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 3, 2012)

Banned by the one and only conqueror of Earth.

GIR!


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 3, 2012)

Banned for the power of magical lolis suppressed the evil powers of the conqueror. I have made a peace treaty with Paary concerning shotas, so I'll leave the shotas/catboys alone...


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 3, 2012)

Banned by the jolly boots of doom.


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 4, 2012)

Banned with justice!


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 4, 2012)

Banned to Foodcourtia!


----------



## machomuu (Jan 4, 2012)

Banned cuz- wait, why am I on here?  I said I was taking a break but you guys keep pulling me back >.


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 4, 2012)

Banned to the planet of the horrible rat people ;D


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 4, 2012)

Banned cuz hello kitty~


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 4, 2012)

Hello kitty


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 4, 2012)

Unbanned for Girr!!!


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 4, 2012)

Get-unbanned-free card for Rainbow dash ;3


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 4, 2012)

Banned cuz I'm turning 17 tomorrow. 

LOL, I'm losing track of the day of the week... derp.


----------



## Paarish (Jan 4, 2012)

banned cos I want to.


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 4, 2012)

Long time no ban!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 4, 2012)

Banned cuz  Paary posted in the ban thread!!!

Its been a while ;


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 4, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 4, 2012)

Banned cuz at least i can stalk him if i get bored~


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 4, 2012)

Banned cuz not if I stalk him first!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 4, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 4, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 4, 2012)

All banned for not bowing for Hello Kitty!!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 4, 2012)

*bends over*
... 


I-I'm so sorry, I thought you said to bend over! D:


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 4, 2012)

o___o

Ermm......
Unbans for bending over xd


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 4, 2012)

Well, that was awkward...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 4, 2012)

Banned cuz  yay~


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 4, 2012)

Indeed was awkward xd

Everyone is unbanned cause everyone is my friend ;3


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 5, 2012)

Everyone is unbanned cuz everyone is banned.


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 5, 2012)

Prepare your doooom!!!!!!

Banned by the Irken Empire.


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 5, 2012)

Banana'd


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 5, 2012)

Blasted and banned by a blueshell ;3


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 5, 2012)

Banned by your own green shell. (seriously, I hate when that happens.)


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 5, 2012)

Unbanned because it's your b-day over here ;D


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 5, 2012)

Unbanned cuz 6 more hours here. :/

:yaytimezones:


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 5, 2012)

Banned coz still not your birthday HAHA...hahaha...haha......ha...........

My b-day is May. D:


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 5, 2012)

Banned cuz D:


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 5, 2012)

Banned for having an earlier b-day than I do.


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 5, 2012)

Banned for having your birthday in May.


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 5, 2012)

My b-day is in 2 weeks .__.

Banned for not coming.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 5, 2012)

Banned cuz I wish I could be there for both of your birthdays


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 5, 2012)

Unbanned for wanting to join my b-day partay ;D


----------



## gameboy13 (Jan 5, 2012)

Banned for being the turkey all along.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 5, 2012)

Banned for being orange and fluffy


----------



## gameboy13 (Jan 5, 2012)

Banned for brony.


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 5, 2012)

Banned for being the fox.


----------



## Paarish (Jan 5, 2012)

banned for foxy

ninja'd

HAPPY BIRTHDAY HYDREIGON!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 5, 2012)

Banned cuz imma foxy pony. 

thanks!


----------



## Paarish (Jan 5, 2012)

banned cos 17 is the official age you can ride the Paarish


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 5, 2012)

Banned cuz i forgot to wish hydreigon a happy birthday D:


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 5, 2012)

Banned cuz 



 'd but thanks!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 5, 2012)

Banned cuz 

also
165 guests


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 5, 2012)

Banned cuz I've nuked 15 of them.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 5, 2012)

Banned cuz i ate seven of them


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 5, 2012)

Banned cuz I pissed napalm. 13 ran the hell away.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 5, 2012)

Banned cuz i regurgitated one.


----------



## Paarish (Jan 5, 2012)

banned cos I had sexual intercourse with none of them 

EDIT:I didn't realise this game was so populer


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 5, 2012)

Banned cuz it used to be more popular when i was more active 

>_>; im gonna beat toni soon...


----------



## Paarish (Jan 5, 2012)

banned cos I demand you stop playing so I can catch up!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 5, 2012)

Banned cuz  not before i beat toni!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 5, 2012)

Banned cuz 

This thread needs moar angry faces.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 5, 2012)

Banned
Actually, I concur 






GRANVILLE!!!

wait...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 5, 2012)

Banned cuz 



















GRANVILLE!!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 5, 2012)

Banned cuz 



















ANVIL!!!



... wait


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 5, 2012)

Banned cuz 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yh7qjiTq2u4


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 5, 2012)

Banned cuz 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qyd5YEdJlsQ



Spoiler


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 5, 2012)

Banned cuz...

http://gbatemp.net/user/293982-admincat/
IT'S ADMIN CAT.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 5, 2012)

Banned cuz 

D:


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 5, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 5, 2012)

Banned because my Hello Kitty laptop is overheating );


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 5, 2012)

Banned cuz throw it in a pool to cool it down.


----------



## haflore (Jan 5, 2012)

Banned because if it wasn't on, he might still be able to save it!

EDIT: Also, the **. Why are there still 149 guests watching?


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 5, 2012)

Don't worry, I nuked 10 of them. (139 guests remaining)


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 5, 2012)

Banned cuz I nuked...0. ;O;

(139 still.)


----------



## jurassicplayer (Jan 6, 2012)

Banned because you people come up with shitty bans and there needs to be my good one to fix it.


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 6, 2012)

Banned for your 'good ban' has managed to overhaul every single guest that was in here.


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 6, 2012)

You're right.. 

Now please enjoy this wonderful BAN.


----------



## haflore (Jan 6, 2012)

Banned because I like that the creepy guests are gone!


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 6, 2012)

Banned cuz I'm starting to miss them. D:


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 6, 2012)

Banned cause banned.


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 6, 2012)

Banned for banned cause banned.


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 6, 2012)

Unbanned because I unbanned myself for not having a banned 360 ;D


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 6, 2012)

Unbanned cuz you are unbanned.

Wait...


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 6, 2012)

YAY ;D

Skipped ban because me is NP: Jimi Hendrix - The Star Spangled Banner [Woodstock 1969]


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 6, 2012)

Banned cuz I'm listening to...loud static.


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 6, 2012)

Banned for not saying banned ;o

NP: Sly & The family stone - I want to take you higher [Woodstock 1969]


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 6, 2012)

Banned cuz whoops. Silly me.


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 6, 2012)

Unbanned because you admitted your mistake ;D


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 6, 2012)

Unbanned cuz I fixed it, too.


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 6, 2012)

Banned coz what is up with the unbanning going on here?


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 6, 2012)

Banned cuz unbanned... 
D:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-tJpyJkrq5k


----------



## haflore (Jan 6, 2012)

Banned because it's just what we do.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 6, 2012)

Banned in the name of love, justice, and exploding penguins!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 6, 2012)

Banned in the name of SEXUALITY!!


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jan 6, 2012)

Banned for not being banned.


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 6, 2012)

Banned for banning bans.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jan 6, 2012)

Not banned because you already are.


----------



## mousemasher (Jan 6, 2012)

^banned for spelling penguin wrong.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 6, 2012)

Banned for spelling pingouin7 wrong.


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 6, 2012)

Banned for not capitalizing the "P" in "Pingouin7."


----------



## Paarish (Jan 6, 2012)

banned for taking an arrow to the knee


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 6, 2012)

Banned cuz all of these arrow to the knee jokes...


----------



## haflore (Jan 7, 2012)

Banned because I sense you Jedi.


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 7, 2012)

Banned cuz I don't. derp.


----------



## haflore (Jan 7, 2012)

Banned because that is because I am no Jedi!
(also, holy **)


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 7, 2012)

Banned coz I'm jedi.


----------



## haflore (Jan 7, 2012)

I ban you Jedi.


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 7, 2012)

Jedi ban!


----------



## haflore (Jan 7, 2012)

Darth Bandar!!


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 7, 2012)

You have no chance against my Bansaber!


----------



## haflore (Jan 7, 2012)

Help me Obi-Wan Banobi, you're my only hope!


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 7, 2012)

Can't let you do that, Star Ban. ;O;


----------



## haflore (Jan 7, 2012)

Order Sixty-Ban.


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 7, 2012)

2012 will have the Summer of bans for you all ;D


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 7, 2012)

Why no Winter of bans? Or Spring or Fall of bans?


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 7, 2012)

Ban: the final frontier...

These are the voyages of the starship _GBATemp_. Its God-knows-how-many-year mission: to explore strange new consoles; to seek out new games and new applications; to boldly troll where no man has trolled before.


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 7, 2012)

We are the Borg.

Lower your keyboards and surrender your computers. We will add your username and posts distinctiveness to our banlist. Your ban will adapt to service us. Resistance is banned.


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 7, 2012)

ASSUMING DIRECT CONTROL: YOU ARE ALL BANNED.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 7, 2012)

Draw forth oh illumination of light!!! BANNING CIRCLE!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 7, 2012)

The Song of Banning.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 7, 2012)

Bans are the magic that turns dreams into reality.


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 7, 2012)

Let the power of banning make your dreams come true!


----------



## pistone (Jan 7, 2012)

Twinkle, twinkle, little star..........lets bann all...........her............oh man i dont know how to do that >.>


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 7, 2012)

Banned cuz long time no see


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 7, 2012)

Banned for 148 guests ;O;


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 7, 2012)

Banned cuz ;O;


----------



## Wiip™ (Jan 7, 2012)

Banned for liking ponies better than kai-lan.


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 7, 2012)

Thy shall not ban people!

Everyone unbanned.


----------



## haflore (Jan 7, 2012)

Banned for undoing all our banning progress! D:


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 7, 2012)

Tis a lie! Thy backside is whole and unbanned, thou ungrateful whelp!


----------



## haflore (Jan 7, 2012)

Banned because...wut?


----------



## Wiip™ (Jan 7, 2012)

Banned because You don't know anything to ban her for?


----------



## haflore (Jan 7, 2012)

Banned because I think it's a him.
And no, I was confused at the non-ban.


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 7, 2012)

Banned for knowing. 

YOU MUST BE SILENCED.


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 7, 2012)

Banned for nobody, but myself, has the right to silence Haffy.


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 7, 2012)

Banned cuz that's a lie.


----------



## jarejare3 (Jan 7, 2012)

You guys are banned From my server, you FUCKING HACKERS!!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 8, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## DarkStriker (Jan 8, 2012)

Banned becasue i haven't banned anyone for a while.


----------



## haflore (Jan 8, 2012)

Banned because this is true.


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 8, 2012)

Banned coz not true.


----------



## haflore (Jan 8, 2012)

Banned because it is so!


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 8, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## haflore (Jan 8, 2012)

Banned because it is no such thing!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 8, 2012)

Banned cuz yes it is!


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 8, 2012)

Banned coz no!


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 8, 2012)

Banned cuz sausage head? You just single-handedly took down every single guest that was in here a moment ago.


----------



## haflore (Jan 8, 2012)

Banned because I think they were gone for a little while now.


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 8, 2012)

Banned coz look at what I have done. D:


----------



## haflore (Jan 8, 2012)

Banned because money is good!


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 8, 2012)

Banned cuz I gotta read a book I haven't started on yet. ;O; (thankfully, the book is short)


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 8, 2012)

Banned coz hopefully, it's not a Shakespeare book...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 8, 2012)

Banned cuz it's not. If it was, I would go insane...oh wait.

I already am.


----------



## jarejare3 (Jan 8, 2012)

Hydreigon said:


> Banned cuz it's not. If it was, I would go insane...oh wait.
> 
> I already am.


Banned cause you're batshit insane


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 8, 2012)

Rainbow ban.


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 8, 2012)

Plain text ban.


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 8, 2012)

Fluttershy's ban.


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 8, 2012)

banned coz I promised Chi-chan I'd watch MLP some time, but was unable to during break, due to my brothers (who came back from college for winter break) infested my room /:

I guess I shall start watching soon, since they have finally left...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 8, 2012)

Banned cuz I missed a few episodes due to school-related crap, but I'll catch up soon.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 8, 2012)

Banned cuz i forgot to watch the live stream D:

I watched it an hour after the release >_


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 8, 2012)

Banned cuz I'm gonna be busy as hell today and tomorrow...

Hold on to your butts.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 8, 2012)

Banned cuz... wait wut?


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 8, 2012)

Banned cuz I have some "unfinished business" to take care of. 

srsly.


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 8, 2012)

Banned coz something like reading a book? D:


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 8, 2012)

Banned cuz... unfinished business like being behind on pony eps?


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 8, 2012)

Banned cuz...that, and reading a damn book in a single day. IT'S THE LAST DAYS OF SUMMER BREAK ALL OVER AGAIN! ;O;

(the book is _Things Fall Apart_ by Chinua Achebe)


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 8, 2012)

Banned cuz your sanity must be falling apart D:


----------



## haflore (Jan 8, 2012)

Banned because sanity is but a restriction on greatness.


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 8, 2012)

Banned cuz halfway done. (with completely losing my sanity and reading the book)


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 8, 2012)

Banned cuz sanity is overrated


----------



## jarejare3 (Jan 8, 2012)

Swiftless night, Eternal Mornings, Pain combine with disaster, harmony comes and harmony goes. HARMONICA DESTRUCTICA!

Ban for posting words that have nothing to do with topic


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 8, 2012)

Banned cuz wat.

@[member='FrozenIndignation'] test.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 8, 2012)

Banned cuz :/ 
*nothing*
*changes notification settings*
@[member='Hydreigon'] test


----------



## haflore (Jan 8, 2012)

Banned because what are you testing?


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 8, 2012)

It's a new feature: http://gbatemp.net/topic/317928-new-gbatemp-forum-feature-mentions-notifications/

oh, btw, banned!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 8, 2012)

Banned cuz I'm testing the tolerance of small portions of change within the mind of a person...

More seriously though, im testing to see if i can test something outside the test thread.


----------



## haflore (Jan 8, 2012)

Banned because it looks like things are getting Twitterier every day!


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 8, 2012)

Banned cuz same here.

This is also how Costello was lured into an EoF thread. 
ninja'd. posting and reading do not mix.


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 8, 2012)

Banned coz yea... and he posted the reality of what we are.


----------



## haflore (Jan 8, 2012)

Banned because @[member='Devin'] let's see if this works...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 8, 2012)

Banned cuz i reject your reality, and substitute my own D:


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 8, 2012)

Banned cuz what happens if you mention yourself? 

Nothing.


----------



## haflore (Jan 8, 2012)

Banned because I could have told you that, I just tried it.


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 8, 2012)

Banned cuz D:


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 8, 2012)

Banned coz


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 8, 2012)

ed cuz ban


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 8, 2012)

ed cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 8, 2012)

ed cuz i remember when this thread was the you are  ed thread


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 8, 2012)

ed coz I never knew that~ 

Oh, well, I  you all


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 8, 2012)

ed cuz I remember when this thread had ponies! ;O;

Or was it another thread?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 8, 2012)

ed cuz it was mostly just nara-kun, paary and i


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 8, 2012)

ed cuz I did it too! ;O;


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 8, 2012)

ed coz let history repeat itself~


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 8, 2012)

ed cuz I love living in the past!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 8, 2012)

ed cuz  i  you hydreigon...

I need to think of a nickname for you now :/
Hydrei-sama


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 8, 2012)

ed coz yea, very difficult thinking a nickname for Hydreigon /:

how about H-chan (H being the symbol of Hydrogen) 
(can also be read as ecchi-chan )


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 8, 2012)

ed cuz 


Apparently, google still thinks I'm an element. ;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 8, 2012)

H-chan ~

Banned cuz *uses*


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 8, 2012)

D:

 ed


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 8, 2012)

ed coz H-chan


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 8, 2012)

ed cuz s4mid4re...(can't think of a name)


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 8, 2012)

ed coz the translation for it (from Japanese to English) is "Early Summer Rain" which happens to be longer than samidare, so people tend to shorten it s4m or s4 

I don't really mind it 

EDIT: but my name isn't sam


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 8, 2012)

ed cuz s4...


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 8, 2012)

ed coz if you don't like s4, you can refer to me as Isa (pronounced Aiza, just like Saix's original name), which is my real name's nickname 

I'm fine with both  (or you guys can make a new one for me )

Now onto FrozenIndignation... FI or Frozen?


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 8, 2012)

ed cuz I call her FI.


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 8, 2012)

ed coz it's FI then


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 8, 2012)

ed cuz


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 8, 2012)

ed coz let's make nicknames for every eofer~


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 8, 2012)

ed cuz I can't think of any for xuphor or brightneko.


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 8, 2012)

ed coz brightneko can be BN. xuphor... well...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 8, 2012)

Banned cuz i shorten it to neko 

And my nickname for xuphor is xuphy ;


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 8, 2012)

ed coz both of them are unofficially fine. neko and xuphy then.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 8, 2012)

ed cuz


----------



## GRmask (Jan 8, 2012)

^banned for spaming too much


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 8, 2012)

Banned for these aren't spam; they're legitimate bans!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 8, 2012)

Banned cuz what is legitimacy? a miserable little pile of subjectivity, but enough blatherskite, have at pudding!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 8, 2012)

Banned cuz I haven't slept at all. 
:yaycoffee:


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 8, 2012)

Banned cuz i cant sleep


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 8, 2012)

Banned cuz 5 hours passed, and I only got through 36 more pages. ;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 8, 2012)

Banned cuz D: this can only mean that you...



Spoiler



DISCOVERED TIME TRAVEL ;O;


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 8, 2012)

Banned cuz D:

ProtoKun said hai. 
Uh-oh. Mentioning his name without the "@" tag brought him into the EoF. :/


----------



## haflore (Jan 8, 2012)

Banned because I feel these @ tags should be abused.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 8, 2012)

Banned cuz D: where time travel lies, so does he!!!


----------



## GRmask (Jan 8, 2012)

^banned because you aren't in the kitchen! lol


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 8, 2012)

Banned cuz you sure you want me in there? I bet if i were to add some paralyzing agents into a tasty meal you could be a perfect candidate for me to dissect


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 8, 2012)

Banned cuz I'll just fill this room with some neurotoxin, if you don't mind.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 8, 2012)

Banned cuz i approve of neurotoxin


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 8, 2012)

Banned cuz if GLaDOS was a pony...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 8, 2012)

Banned cuz 


Spoiler


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 8, 2012)

Banned cuz this thread needs more ponies in fallout...


Spoiler


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 8, 2012)

Banned cuz *has not played fallout beyond a few hours...*


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 8, 2012)

Banned cuz twilight sparkle reminds me of...


----------



## haflore (Jan 8, 2012)

Banned because that's horrible you're horrible! This thing is horrible! EVERYTHING IS HORRIBLE!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 8, 2012)

BANNED CUZ YOU'RE BAD AND YOU SHOULD FEEL BAD! 



GRANVILLE!! 
moar angry faces


----------



## haflore (Jan 8, 2012)

Banned because--wait, what? What's he got to do with this?


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 8, 2012)

Banned cuz...I dunno. 








RYDIAN!!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 8, 2012)

Banned cuz 






RYDIAN!!!

am i halping?


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 8, 2012)

Banned cuz 

 YES.


INDIGNATION!!! (amidoinitrite?)


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 8, 2012)

Banned cuz






 i dont know...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 8, 2012)

Banned cuz what do you mean you don't know!? 







Oh, I finished that book I was reading.


----------



## 1234turtles (Jan 8, 2012)

Hydreigon said:


> Banned cuz what do you mean you don't know!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


banned cuz im a d!ck


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 8, 2012)

Banned cuz hai penis.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 8, 2012)

Banned cuz D:







D: my pens have started leaking again...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 8, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 8, 2012)

Banned cuz there is ink everywhere!!! 

>_


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 8, 2012)

Banned cuz you forgot to replace its cap. ;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 8, 2012)

Banned cuz D: they has caps now?!


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 8, 2012)

Banned cuz yep. 
Well, mine does...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 8, 2012)

Banned cuz 

*places pens on a table*

*flips table*


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 8, 2012)

Banned cuz *flips table right-side up, only to flip it across the room again*


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 8, 2012)

Banned cuz

*flips room*


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 8, 2012)

Banned cuz *flips gravity*


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 8, 2012)

Banned cuz D:

T_T i wants vvvvvv

salt... wounds...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 8, 2012)

Banned cuz I still didn't buy it...yet.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 9, 2012)

Banned cuz its not available on pal systems yet T_T 

WHY WONT YOU TAKE MY MONEY!?


----------



## DarkStriker (Jan 9, 2012)

Banned cuz i only see pronies


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 9, 2012)

Banned cuz D:


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 9, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 9, 2012)

Banned cuz *is scared*


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 9, 2012)

Banned cuz IT'S BATH TIME!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 9, 2012)

Banned cuz *hides*


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 9, 2012)

B͊̽͛ͫ̌̅̂ͯͨ҉̷̳̱̬͞A̸̛̞͕̱̣̻͒ͣ͒̋ͦ͌ͣ̉͡N͓̫̭͖̫̱̪̬ͥ͌̾͑ͬ͋N͚̖̤̩͍̬̮̉͋ͣͫͯͮͯͮE̴̋͆͑̓̔̄͏̬̣̯ͅD̷͍͔̘̐ͯ̐͌͡ ͙̖̏͆̊̍ͭͤ͞͠C͆̑͏̪̭̬̖̤U͑ͤ̋́̓͏̙̼͓͈̼̤̰Z̮̘ͪ͊̀̋̍͝.ͨ͋ͥ̽ͭ̍̒͟҉̖̺̞̪̭.͓͖͇͔͇̹̱͓̤̂̄̽͌͛͐̌̚̕.̢͉̳̮͇̘̳̼̏ͨ̍ͤͤ͐͢͡I̷̦̼̯̜̙̘͆́̈́̂͜Ţ̝̼̣͕̊̓ͤ̕'̇̊̒̐͏̹̞͠S̘̝̘̫̘͎̩ͣ̓̒́͒ͫ.̰̖̹̘͉̋͐ͩ͋͑̔ͣ́̚͡.̷̻͍̣͊ͯ͋͗̐.̝͍̜̞͓̀̓ͅB̸̡͖̤̬̩̼̲̳͊̾͟ͅȦ̵̛͙̦̻͚̱͈̆̕T͈̘͇͓̟̞̦̮̑̄̇H̴̱̜͍͂̚.̿ͥ̿̋́͋̊̆̒͜͞҉̹̲̱͕.̤̞̲͕̯̼̼̈ͭ̒̓.̡̼̮̼̱͚̬ͦ̒̃ͭ̏̀̚͠T̸̜̗̥̟ͨͭͣͦ̉ͧ̈ͤͩI͚̭̓͂̽̎̚M͈̳̫̫̓̑ͮ̑ͬ̕Ȅ̸͖̂ͧ͊͆̋͟͞.̨͉̬̤̂ͥ͂ͯ̔̎͌͝.̶̙̝̟͖̞͈̙̩̐ͣ̏͐̓ͬ̐ͣ͘.̞̱̱͍̫̤̪̥̃̊̂ͨͯ


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 9, 2012)

Banned cuz ;O; SAVE ME FLUTTERSHY PLUSHIE!!!


----------



## Tom (Jan 9, 2012)

^ banned for banning someone for something stupid




I WIN
it's blue cuz blue is a winning color


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 9, 2012)

Banned cuz no one ever wins _*THE GAME*_.


----------



## Tom (Jan 9, 2012)

Hydreigon said:


> Banned cuz no one ever wins _*THE GAME*_.


banned cuz  i won this game not that game


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 9, 2012)

Banned cuz I am the game


----------



## Tom (Jan 9, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Banned cuz I am the game


banned cuz i won u ....gross


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 9, 2012)

Banned for being intentionally gross


----------



## Tom (Jan 9, 2012)

banned for bringing it up


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 9, 2012)

Banned for trying to shift the blame onto me


----------



## Tom (Jan 9, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Banned for trying to shift the blame onto me


banned for false accusations


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 9, 2012)

Banned cuz I'm getting bored nao :/


----------



## Tom (Jan 9, 2012)

i used to be banned  BET DEN I TOOK AN ARROW TO THE KNEE XD XD


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 9, 2012)

Banned cuz I used to take arrows to the knee, but then I took a ninja to my post.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 9, 2012)

Banned cuz i used to repeat crappy memes... I still do, but now all the knees are missing...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 9, 2012)

Banned cuz I used to make arrow to the knee jokes, but then I took a slap to the face.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 9, 2012)

Banned cuz i used to take arrows to archers, but then i got fired D:


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 9, 2012)

Banned cuz I used to watch every single ep of mlp, but then I got tons of schoolwork to do. D:


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 9, 2012)

Banned cuz i used to have a life, but then i...

... wait


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 9, 2012)

Banned cuz I used to procrastinate...

Oh wait...I still do.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 9, 2012)

Banned cuz I used to be able to predict the strangest of things... but then my predictions came true D:


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 9, 2012)

Banned cuz I used to love cupcakes, but then I started reading the damn fanfics.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 9, 2012)

Banned cuz I used to hate cupcakes, but then i started reading the damn fanfics.


----------



## haflore (Jan 9, 2012)

Banned because I used to be a pony like you, then I shape shifted.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 9, 2012)

Banned cuz i used to be a prinny like you 

But then i took a red moon to the soul...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 9, 2012)

Banned cuz I used to be hydreigon, but then I became celestia.


----------



## Paarish (Jan 9, 2012)

banned because I used to be a replica but then I took a hyperresonance to the fonons.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 9, 2012)

Banned because i used to spin on my chair, but then i took Jade to my Keterburg scene.


----------



## Paarish (Jan 9, 2012)

banned because I used to use items but then I took a "NO ITEMS EVER!!!" to the knee.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 9, 2012)

Banned cuz i used to take damage, but then i took a gale dog to the hi-ougi.


----------



## Paarish (Jan 9, 2012)

banned cos i used to be a time-traveller but then i took an indignation to the knee


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 9, 2012)

Banned cuz I used to be PREPARE TO DIE FLYNN SCIFO, but then I HAHAHAHAHA YURI!!!


----------



## Paarish (Jan 9, 2012)

banned cos wat


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 9, 2012)

Banned cuz COME FLY WITH ME YURI!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 10, 2012)

Banned cuz I can't let you do that, Star Fox.


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 10, 2012)

Banned coz I came.


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 10, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 10, 2012)

banned coz I came rainbows.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 10, 2012)

Banned cuz i came i saw i conquered... now which one of you is Brutus?


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 10, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 10, 2012)

Banned cuz I ran out of coffee D: and need sleep


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 10, 2012)

Banned cuz machomuu is all out of coffee! D:


----------



## haflore (Jan 10, 2012)

Banned because that means there's only one thing he can do now! Kick ass!! D:


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 10, 2012)

banned coz I'm out of love! D:


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 10, 2012)

Banned cuz you ran out of the room when I tried to give you "love" ._.


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 10, 2012)

Banned coz too early for my body.


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 10, 2012)

Banned cuz it's never too early.


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 10, 2012)

Banned coz stop eying me creepily.


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 10, 2012)

Banned cuz I can't.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 10, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 10, 2012)

Banned coz H-chan is already mine, FI. 

H-sama...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 10, 2012)

Banned cuz 

*steals nara-kun while you're distracted*


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 10, 2012)

Banned coz...
*throws H-sama at FI, causing FI to faint*

They're both mine.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 10, 2012)

Banned cuz i may have fainted, but it was in the company of both H-chan AND nara-kun~


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 10, 2012)

Banned coz.... can a p*nis erect, even if they have fainted?


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 10, 2012)

Banned cuz *continues watching*


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 10, 2012)

Banned cuz... err...

*hides*


----------



## Paarish (Jan 10, 2012)

*gets popcorn*
Please continue
Oh before that though... *takes Narayan away*
HE'S MINE BITCHES!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 10, 2012)

Banned cuz *throws barbatos at paary, and steals nara-kun*


----------



## Paarish (Jan 10, 2012)

banned cos don't try it!
*uses Hourglass*
*steals him back*


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 10, 2012)

Banned cuz MINE!!! 
*equips Rita's maxed fell arm*
*uses indignation*
*1 damage*
;O;
THIS IS JUST LIKE THAT DAMN BOSS ALL OVER AGAIN!!!

Oh well, if you're gonna steal him... then...
*Starts infinite combo'ing paary*
*sees infinte HP*
;O;


----------



## Paarish (Jan 10, 2012)

banned cos you can't infinite combo me because I'm from the PS3 version 

NOW WE END THIS:


Spoiler: LIGHT DRAGON DESTRUCTION!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 10, 2012)

Banned cuz *was behind paary when hi-ougi activated... causing the entire thing to miss in an awkward manner*

:/


----------



## Paarish (Jan 10, 2012)

*facedesk*


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 10, 2012)

Banned cuz 



Spoiler: yep



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-FdKix0HRwM


----------



## pistone (Jan 10, 2012)

banned coz


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 10, 2012)

Banned with waffles :/


----------



## Maav (Jan 10, 2012)

Banned because... Rainbow Dash. :C


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 10, 2012)

Banned cuz you're right... I SHOULD get a luna sig


----------



## Paarish (Jan 10, 2012)

banned cos you totally should! 


FrozenIndignation said:


> Banned cuz
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*facepalm* yes that describes it very well...


----------



## Tom (Jan 11, 2012)

banned for some random reason


----------



## DarkStriker (Jan 11, 2012)

banned becasue you dont like kpop


----------



## Tom (Jan 11, 2012)

banned cuz u DO like kpop


----------



## NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii WiiU (Jan 11, 2012)

Banned for not bringing a map...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 11, 2012)

Banned cuz
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=04b58cPvPIQ


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 11, 2012)

Banned cuz D: the earth is round?!


----------



## Paarish (Jan 11, 2012)

banned cos no it's flat


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 11, 2012)

Banned cuz i can think outside the box  which means i can also think inside the chimney~


----------



## Paarish (Jan 11, 2012)

banned cos I think outside the tesseract!


----------



## Tom (Jan 11, 2012)

banned cuz i dont know what ur taling about


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 11, 2012)

banned coz I don't know what you're talking about.


----------



## Mindzpeed (Jan 11, 2012)

Banned cuz ur post is almost the same as the other.


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 11, 2012)

Banned cuz ur post is almost the same as the other.



Spoiler



muhaha I lured you into the eof


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 11, 2012)

Banned cuz ur post is almost the same as the other.


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 11, 2012)

Banned cuz ur post is almost the same as the other.


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 11, 2012)

Banned cuz ur post is almost the same as the other.


----------



## Maav (Jan 11, 2012)

Banned cuz u didn't combo break


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 11, 2012)

Banned cuz you broke the combo! ;O;


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 11, 2012)

Banned cuz you broke the combo! ;O;


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 11, 2012)

Banned cuz you broke the combo! ;O;


----------



## Maav (Jan 11, 2012)

Banned cuz... Nevermind. D:


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 11, 2012)

Banned coz FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU!!!!!!!!!!1111111!! ;O;


----------



## Mindzpeed (Jan 11, 2012)

Banned cos u lured me to the eof!!  and broke possible combo


----------



## jarejare3 (Jan 11, 2012)

Ban for usage of inappropriate Vulgar language.


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Jan 11, 2012)

Banned cause my post count is EVIL!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 11, 2012)

Banned for 666 posts


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 11, 2012)

Banned for 305 posts.


----------



## Paarish (Jan 11, 2012)

banned cos ihu

EDIT: not you hydreigon, you ninja


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 11, 2012)

EDIT: banned for ilu


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 11, 2012)

Banned cuz





Got ninja'd, but I'll leave this up.


----------



## haflore (Jan 11, 2012)

Banned because "I hate you."
Anyone who gets exactly which show/film that references get unbanned.


----------



## Paarish (Jan 12, 2012)

idc so i ban u


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Jan 12, 2012)

Banned for using an overly repetitious meme

http://www.whoaorno.com/images/280.jpg


----------



## haflore (Jan 12, 2012)

Banned because "Is that code?"


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 12, 2012)

Banned cuz 4 barbatos + items


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Jan 12, 2012)

haflore said:


> Banned because "Is that code?"



Banned cause I forgot how to embed pictures


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 12, 2012)

Banned cuz this party is getting crazy~


----------



## haflore (Jan 12, 2012)

Banned because LET'S ROCK!!!


@Quietlyawesome94 , that wasn't actually meant for you.* *


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 12, 2012)

Banned cuz PARTY HARD!!!
*stares at own profile for a while*


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Jan 12, 2012)

Banned cause I party quietly....

*Jumps up and down in his closet*


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 12, 2012)

Banned coz I don't party. :foreveralone:


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Jan 12, 2012)

s4mid4re said:


> Banned coz I don't party. :foreveralone:


Banned cause partying is overrated... *Stops partying*


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 12, 2012)

Quietlyawesome94 said:


> s4mid4re said:
> 
> 
> > Banned coz I don't party. :foreveralone:
> ...


Banned coz being forever alone is overrated... *Starts partying*


----------



## haflore (Jan 12, 2012)

Banned because SORRY FOR PARTY ROCKING!!


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Jan 12, 2012)

Banned cause i'm crashing this party DAWG! *Pulls AK47 out*


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 12, 2012)

Banned coz....  *nukes party*


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 12, 2012)

Banned cuz *eats party*


----------



## haflore (Jan 12, 2012)

Banned for letting the bodies hit the...FLOOOOOOOOOOOR!!!!!11!!!one!!!!!!!!!eleven!!!!!


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Jan 12, 2012)

Banned cause you killed all of us and this game is over


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 12, 2012)

Banned coz *new game* I get to kill you guys again.


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Jan 12, 2012)

Banned cause a new game is fine with me ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 12, 2012)

Banned cuz the new game tastes funny


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 12, 2012)

Banned coz *nukes again*

*everybody dies again*

*game over again*

*new game again*

...


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Jan 12, 2012)

Banned cause the new game taste like Chicken. omomononononononomomomomom


----------



## haflore (Jan 12, 2012)

Banned because the undead appear, breaking the natural cycle of life and death.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 12, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## haflore (Jan 12, 2012)

Banned because they set up us the bomb!!


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 12, 2012)

banned coz... you made the 30~ guests leave + brought silence to the thread.


----------



## haflore (Jan 12, 2012)

Banned because haflore can bring silence to any situation!


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Jan 12, 2012)

Banned for causing an awkward moment just to see how it felt


----------



## haflore (Jan 12, 2012)

Banned because every time I feel something, an awkward moment follows.


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 12, 2012)

Banned cuz only one user is viewing this topic, and that one user is me.

:foreveralone:


----------



## Paarish (Jan 12, 2012)

banned cos poor hydreigon


----------



## NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii WiiU (Jan 12, 2012)

Paarish said:


> banned cos poor hydreoihon


Banned for being #51,001st poster. DAMN IT, I WAS 2 OFF!


----------



## Maav (Jan 12, 2012)

Banned for pointing out an unnoticed get. >:


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 12, 2012)

Banned cuz this thread cannot escape my sight


----------



## Maav (Jan 12, 2012)

Banned bc you didnt finised it.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 12, 2012)

Banned cuz... 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wKCX6i9QJtg


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 12, 2012)

Out of nowhere ban.


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 12, 2012)

Out of somewhere ban.


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 12, 2012)

Out of everywhere ban.


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 13, 2012)

Out of anywhere ban.


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 13, 2012)

Chocolate rain ban.


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 13, 2012)

Strawberry Shortcake tsunami ban.


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 13, 2012)

No one else is posting here except us ban.


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 13, 2012)

I'm also going to stop posting here ban. 

jk


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 13, 2012)

Banned because the Angry Monkey says so.


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 13, 2012)

Banned coz Hello Kitty says so.


----------



## Mindzpeed (Jan 13, 2012)

Banned cuz Hello Kitty is not a user


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 13, 2012)

Banned coz your mother bribed me to do so.


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 13, 2012)

I got unbanned by my HK wallet.

Hello Kitty is power!!!

Banned you for............. Not loving HK ;D


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 13, 2012)

Banned for I 'love' HK in a very physical way.


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 13, 2012)

Banned cuz same with ponies, right?


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 13, 2012)

Banned coz...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 13, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 13, 2012)

Banned coz


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 13, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 13, 2012)

banned coz


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 13, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 13, 2012)

Banned coz


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 13, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 13, 2012)

Banned coz


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 13, 2012)

Banned cuz ಠ_ಠಠ_ಠಠ_ಠಠ_ಠಠ_ಠಠ_ಠಠ_ಠ


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 13, 2012)

banned coz ಠ_ಠ_ಠ_ಠ_ಠ_ಠ_ಠ_ಠ


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 13, 2012)

Banned cuz ಠ_ಠ


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 13, 2012)

Banned coz ಠ_ಠ


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 13, 2012)

Banned cuz ಠ___ಠ


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 13, 2012)

Banned you two because I'm NEVER divorcing my precious Hello Kitty plushie!! :


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 13, 2012)

Banned coz they're going to wear out soon.


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 13, 2012)

bannedbecauseIhavemore;3


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 13, 2012)

Banned coz you are replacing worn ones with new ones?! 

You mustn't call that love! >_


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 13, 2012)

I stil got 10+ other HK plushies ;o
And loads of other HK stuff ;3

Banned for not saying DinohScene loves HK. ;3


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 13, 2012)

Banned coz DinohScene loves HK.


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 13, 2012)

Groovy!

Unbanned for saying that ;D


----------



## Skelletonike (Jan 13, 2012)

banned for not being manly in the slighest. =O


----------



## NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii WiiU (Jan 13, 2012)

Skelletonike said:


> banned for not being manly in the slighest. =O


Banned 'cause I can't think of anything to say...


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 13, 2012)

Banned because I'm girly and fxcking proud of it to ;D


----------



## Skelletonike (Jan 13, 2012)

Banned for usage of improper language. =3


----------



## NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii WiiU (Jan 13, 2012)

Skelletonike said:


> Banned for usage of improper language. =3


Banned for banning @[member='DinohScene'].


----------



## Skelletonike (Jan 13, 2012)

banned for defending a girly man. =O


----------



## NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii WiiU (Jan 13, 2012)

Skelletonike said:


> banned for defending a girly man. =O


banned for not


----------



## Skelletonike (Jan 13, 2012)

banned for being a guy's white knight. ew


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 13, 2012)

Unbanned @[member='Skelletonike'] and @[member='NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii'] because I know you'd like to see me dancing naked


----------



## Skelletonike (Jan 13, 2012)

banned @[member='DinohScene'] for thinking I would want to see another guy naked. o.o


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 13, 2012)

Banned cuz  CHARLIE CHAPLIN!!!


----------



## haflore (Jan 13, 2012)

Banned because I don't understand this language you are speaking!! D:


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 13, 2012)

Banned coz what language is that?!


----------



## haflore (Jan 13, 2012)

Banned because I wish I could understand your question!


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 13, 2012)

Banned coz you don't want to know what it means...


----------



## haflore (Jan 13, 2012)

Banned because I do, but I can't understand you!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 13, 2012)

Banned cuz we do not understand this.


----------



## haflore (Jan 13, 2012)

Banned because I don't either!!!1


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 13, 2012)

Banned coz I do...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 14, 2012)

Banned cuz
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=InGTiCDBPZI


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 14, 2012)

Banned coz nothig.


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 14, 2012)

Banned cuz IT'S BATH TIME!


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 14, 2012)

Banned coz not for me!


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 14, 2012)

Banned cuz you sure? 

It's not for me either. I took one already.


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 14, 2012)

Banned coz who's is it?


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 14, 2012)

Banned cuz I don't know. 

I had a bucket full of hydrochloric acid water ready! D:


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 14, 2012)

banned coz I had a bucket full of sperm love.


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 14, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 14, 2012)

Banned coz why are you looking at me like that ಠ_ಠ


----------



## koimayeul (Jan 14, 2012)

Banned cuz can't see you?


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 14, 2012)

Banned cuz I'm bound to look at people in a seductive way...FOOOOOREVEEEEERRRRRRR..!


Spoiler



or until I decide to change my avatar.


----------



## Skelletonike (Jan 14, 2012)

Banned cuz your sig may cause epileptic atacks


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 14, 2012)

Banned cuz true.


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 14, 2012)

Banned coz my eyes... mai AAAAIZ!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 14, 2012)

Banned cuz YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYY!!!!


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 14, 2012)

Banned coz no.


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 14, 2012)

Banned cuz you are sausage head.


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 14, 2012)

Banned coz no.


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 14, 2012)

Banned cuz no.


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 14, 2012)

banned coz yes.


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 14, 2012)

Banned cuz youre name is stupid and dont insult me or all give a lesson that not even youre mam gaved piece of shit


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 14, 2012)

Banned cuz youre name is stupid and dont insult me or all give a lesson that not even youre mam gaved piece of shit


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 14, 2012)

Banned cuz youre name is stupid and dont insult me or all give a lesson that not even youre mam gaved piece of shit


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 14, 2012)

Banned coz youre name is stupid and dont insult me or all give a lesson that not even youre mam gaved piece of shit


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 14, 2012)

Banned cuz youre name is stupid and dont insult me or all give a lesson that not even youre mam gaved piece of shit


----------



## 1234turtles (Jan 14, 2012)

banned for languge use


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 14, 2012)

Banned coz youre name is stupid and dont insult me or all give a lesson that not even youre mam gaved piece of shit


----------



## 1234turtles (Jan 14, 2012)

banned for languge use dont reply again and i will have to suspend you indefinatly


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 14, 2012)

Banned coz youre name is stupid and dont insult me or all give a lesson that not even youre mam gaved piece of shit?


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 14, 2012)

Banned cuz my name is stupid and dont insult me or all give a lesson that not even my mam gaved piece of shit


----------



## 1234turtles (Jan 14, 2012)

Banned coz youre name is stupid and dont insult me or all give a lesson that not even youre mam gaved piece of shit?


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 14, 2012)

Banned coz youre name is stupid and dont insult me or all give a lesson that not even youre mam gaved piece of shit?


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 14, 2012)

Banned cuz my name is stupid and dont insult me or all give a lesson that not even my mam gaved piece of shit


----------



## 1234turtles (Jan 14, 2012)

Banned coz youre name is stupid and dont insult me or all give a lesson that not even youre mam gaved piece of shit?


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 14, 2012)

Banned cuz my name is stupid and dont insult me or all give a lesson that not even my mam gaved piece of shit.


----------



## 1234turtles (Jan 14, 2012)

banned ca... cau.......cause you  hurt my feelings


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 14, 2012)

D:
Sorry, have this ban.


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 14, 2012)

(> '.')>BAN


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 14, 2012)

Ban.


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 14, 2012)

(> '.')>BANBAN


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 14, 2012)

Ban.


----------



## NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii WiiU (Jan 14, 2012)

Banned for no reason.


----------



## Paarish (Jan 14, 2012)

banned for reason


----------



## 1234turtles (Jan 14, 2012)

banned for a reason


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 14, 2012)

Banned without reason


----------



## Koumori_Knight (Jan 14, 2012)

Baned for the glorious reason that I am back!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 14, 2012)

Banned for having a glorious reason for something D:


----------



## Koumori_Knight (Jan 14, 2012)

Banned because anything can be a glorious reason.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 14, 2012)

Banned with the promise of SARDINES!!!


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 14, 2012)

Banned with the sardines of PROMISE!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 14, 2012)

Banned with blatherskite!!!


----------



## Koumori_Knight (Jan 14, 2012)

Banned with my seven inch long ***** set on auto fire.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 14, 2012)

Banned cuz... >_>;


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 14, 2012)

Banned coz that's pathetic. Look at mai 12 inch *****.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 14, 2012)

Banned cuz thats nothing, look at my... wait


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 14, 2012)

Banned coz... I already am.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 14, 2012)

Banned cuz D:


----------



## Koumori_Knight (Jan 14, 2012)

Banned because I have a ***** that can hit a target over one hundred feet away, I call it a howitzer.


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 14, 2012)

Banned coz my grandma can do better than that.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 14, 2012)

Banned cuz *throws toilet rolls*


----------



## Koumori_Knight (Jan 14, 2012)

Banned because BAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!
I am boothut!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 14, 2012)

Banned cuz I am nothig!!!

's friends brother's girlfriend's uncle's half-sister's father's horse's pony ;O;


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 14, 2012)

Banned coz I am nothig!!

's nothig.


----------



## Koumori_Knight (Jan 14, 2012)

banned because I am unashamed of my ability to ban.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 14, 2012)

Banned cuz i cant ban people D:


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 14, 2012)

Banned coz I can.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 14, 2012)

Banned cuz D: show-off!!!


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 14, 2012)

Banned coz keep it a secret that this account is just my moderator account's alternative account to share my perverse fetishes...


----------



## Koumori_Knight (Jan 14, 2012)

Banned because I am curious just what you mean by that...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 14, 2012)

Banned cuz I'm banned from being a mod D:


----------



## Paarish (Jan 14, 2012)

banned cos being a mod is over-rated anyway


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 14, 2012)

Banned cuz its too much effort ;

Also, i bet you got a bunch of notifications


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 14, 2012)

Banned coz I'm banned from being a nothig. Anybody know where I should start, now that I'm not a nothig?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 14, 2012)

Banned cuz start with everythig, but it doesn't print paper


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 14, 2012)

Banned coz aww, I don't get to print paper? I think I'm going back to being a nothig. |:


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 14, 2012)

Banned cuz okay ._. but it doesn't print paper


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 14, 2012)

Wait, I used to print paper when I was a nothig. ;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 14, 2012)

True, but you didn't print paper

Banned~


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 14, 2012)

Banned coz I printed printing paper in print ._.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 14, 2012)

Banned for printing paper D:


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 14, 2012)

Banned for banning me for printing paper D:


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 14, 2012)

Unbanned, but you don't print paper


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 14, 2012)

Banned coz my mom prints paper...

I saw it.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 14, 2012)

Banned cuz D:


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 14, 2012)

Banned coz... I know.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 14, 2012)

Banned D: so that's where paper comes from...


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 14, 2012)

Banned coz you've known the ultimate secret of the universe. You must be purged.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 14, 2012)

Banned cuz  okay... just be... umm... gentle...


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 14, 2012)

Banned coz... I can't.  I just can't harm a friend.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 14, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## Paarish (Jan 14, 2012)

banned cos i didn't know the process of being purged could sound so


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 14, 2012)

Banned cuz the way s4 does it is... well


----------



## Paarish (Jan 14, 2012)

banned cos s4 is an awesome nickname!
I shall use it


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 14, 2012)

Banned cuz  IM HELPING!!!


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 14, 2012)

Banned coz


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 14, 2012)

Banned cuz  click my sig... if you dare!!!


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 14, 2012)

Banned coz... 

MUWAAAAAAAAAAAAA F*CK WHY DID YOU MAKE ME DO TAHT !!#%^^^$#^$#@%#@ ಠ益ಠ


----------



## Paarish (Jan 14, 2012)

banned cos


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 14, 2012)

ed coz


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 14, 2012)

ed


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 14, 2012)

ed


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 14, 2012)

ed cuz


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 14, 2012)

ed coz


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 14, 2012)

ed cuz


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 14, 2012)

ed coz


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 14, 2012)

ed cuz 



D: MY PS3!!!


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 14, 2012)

ed coz


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 14, 2012)

ed cuz :  

D: 

NOOOO!!!!


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 14, 2012)

ed coz


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 14, 2012)

ed cuz


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 14, 2012)

ed coz  is


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 14, 2012)

ed cuz  in my  is


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 14, 2012)

ed coz  in the  is very , but the  on  is even more  than the  on


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 14, 2012)

?!


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 14, 2012)

!!   ?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 14, 2012)

~   ~


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 15, 2012)

ed


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 15, 2012)

ed


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 15, 2012)

GRANVILLE! ed


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 15, 2012)

ed coz  is a very  way of telling somebody


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 15, 2012)

I'm throwing FI's stuff.


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 15, 2012)

banned coz you're so


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 15, 2012)

Banned cuz  
I just threw FI's PS3 at you.


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 15, 2012)

Banned coz wah, please stop that, oniichan~


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 15, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 15, 2012)

Banned coz throwing the SP at me isn't making me feel any better, oniichan.


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Jan 15, 2012)

Banned cause my internet is acting up


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 15, 2012)

Banned coz it's your imagination.


----------



## NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii WiiU (Jan 15, 2012)

Banned cause .


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 15, 2012)

Banned coz


----------



## NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii WiiU (Jan 15, 2012)

Banned so the mods can abuse their power.


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 15, 2012)

Banned coz the mods can abuse their powers without your help.


----------



## NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii WiiU (Jan 15, 2012)

s4mid4re said:


> Banned coz the mods can abuse their powers without your help.


Banned because of the number 6.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 15, 2012)

Banned cuz


Hydreigon said:


> I'm throwing FI's stuff.



D: NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOES!!!


Hydreigon said:


> Banned cuz
> I just threw FI's PS3 at you.



Thank goodness i covered it in asbestos  

NO D: BAD YLOD!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 15, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 15, 2012)

Banned cuz T_T thank god they're insured...

D: doesn't cover pony damage?!


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 15, 2012)

Banned cuz   



moar  faces


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 16, 2012)

ed coz 

I hate , but since you want more  in this thread, I'll  more.


----------



## Paarish (Jan 16, 2012)

banned cos thread needs more


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 16, 2012)

Banned coz


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 16, 2012)

ed cuz  is the  that turns  into reality~


----------



## Wiip™ (Jan 16, 2012)

Banned cuz  , (for spamming!)


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 16, 2012)

ed cuz spam


----------



## Wiip™ (Jan 16, 2012)

erated cuz spam. ^-^


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 16, 2012)

ed cuz I am scared ._.


----------



## Wiip™ (Jan 16, 2012)

Banned cuz I thought so.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 16, 2012)

ed cuz 

D:


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 16, 2012)

ed coz superuma


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 16, 2012)

Banned for tune


----------



## Skelletonike (Jan 16, 2012)

banned for rainbow. .-."


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 16, 2012)

Banned for not rainbow. ._.


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 16, 2012)

Banned for rainbow. .-."


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 16, 2012)

Banned for not rainbow. ._.


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 16, 2012)

Banned for rainbow. .-."


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 16, 2012)

Banned for rainbow? ._.


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Jan 16, 2012)

Banned cause i have abs and you dont.


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 16, 2012)

Banned coz *looks at my abs*

certainly anybody would have more abs than I do. ;_;


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 17, 2012)

Banned cuz *looks at s4's abs*


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 17, 2012)

Banned coz


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 17, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 17, 2012)

Banned coz you're looking at my tits... not my abs, H-chan.


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 17, 2012)

Banned cuz. you ain't got enough tits for me, son.


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 17, 2012)

Banned coz the 1st episode of Marumo no Okite was sooooooo nice. T^T


----------



## Shinigami357 (Jan 17, 2012)

Banned cuz you got more posts than me.


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 17, 2012)

Banned coz


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 17, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii WiiU (Jan 17, 2012)

Banned cause


----------



## Nah3DS (Jan 17, 2012)

cud bannez


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 17, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## Paarish (Jan 17, 2012)

banned for throwing my GBA SP against the wall D:


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 17, 2012)

Banned cuz I've been busier than usual T_T


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 17, 2012)

Banned cuz I've been less active than usual. :/


----------



## 1234turtles (Jan 17, 2012)

you were less active cause you were banned, banned for telling the reason you were banned
tl;dr banned


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 17, 2012)

Banned cuz banned.


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 18, 2012)

Banned coz I can't decide my avatar! I have two azunyan ones, but the current one's so nice...

I also have the choice of setting an invisible avatar...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 18, 2012)

Banned at random


----------



## NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii WiiU (Jan 18, 2012)

Banned because of SOPA.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 18, 2012)

Banned for the luna republic~


----------



## Black-Ice (Jan 18, 2012)

Banned for not having an animated picture


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 18, 2012)

Banned for having an animated avatar.


----------



## Black-Ice (Jan 18, 2012)

Banned for having a half-hentai avatar


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 18, 2012)

Banned coz wat are you talking about! This is a purely cute avatar featuring nothing that is erotic. It's just your imagination.


----------



## Black-Ice (Jan 18, 2012)

Banned for exposing my seemingly over-active imagination


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 18, 2012)

Banned coz you're such a pervy.


----------



## Black-Ice (Jan 18, 2012)

s4mid4re said:


> Banned coz you're such a pervy.



Banned for hurting my feelings with such words


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 18, 2012)

Banned coz pervy is not an insult in my book.


----------



## philip11 (Jan 18, 2012)

Banned because because I  like Pysch!


----------



## Black-Ice (Jan 18, 2012)

@[member='s4mid4re'] Banned coz ur book has now been updated 
@[member='philip11'] Banned coz u interupted my nice chat with s4mi


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 18, 2012)

Banned coz you like to talk dirty, don't you, @[member='Black-Ice']?


----------



## Black-Ice (Jan 18, 2012)

Banned coz I like to talk in general


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 18, 2012)

Banned coz you like talking dirty... in general?


----------



## Skelletonike (Jan 18, 2012)

banned for having a nude loli on the avatar


----------



## Black-Ice (Jan 18, 2012)

Banned coz ur right 
and because i shall now go to sleep


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 18, 2012)

Skelletonike said:


> banned for having a nude loli on the avatar


Banned coz h-h-how can you say that she's nude?! You have seen the original pic, haven't you...?


----------



## Black-Ice (Jan 18, 2012)

s4mid4re said:


> Skelletonike said:
> 
> 
> > banned for having a nude loli on the avatar
> ...



Banned coz I was right


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 18, 2012)

Banned coz no ur not.


----------



## DarkStriker (Jan 18, 2012)

Banned becasue u changed avatar.


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 18, 2012)

Banned coz I no ur looking forward to fap onto my loli avatars.


----------



## DarkStriker (Jan 19, 2012)

Banned because the truth was revelead


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 19, 2012)

Banned with truth


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 19, 2012)

Banned with fallacy


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 19, 2012)

Banned with a harem of lolis


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 19, 2012)

Pony ban.


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 19, 2012)

All banned!!! for not helping me bust out of @[member='p1ngpong'] his iron grip behind iron bars ;_;


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 19, 2012)

Banned for being a slut.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 19, 2012)

Banned for not being a slut


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 19, 2012)

Banned for being a pony.


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 19, 2012)

Banned for not being a pony.


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 19, 2012)

Banned for not being a lolicon.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 19, 2012)

Banned for being a loli


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 19, 2012)

Banned for being a GBAtemp Fan.


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 19, 2012)

Banned for not being a GBAtemp Fan.


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 19, 2012)

Banned for having 4 green ribbons.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 19, 2012)

Banned with


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 19, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 19, 2012)

Banned for


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 19, 2012)

Banned with


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 19, 2012)

banned coz *suffers major nosebleed*

... How dare you F/I x_x


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 19, 2012)

Banned cuz I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 'd.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 19, 2012)

Banned cuz i 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'd


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 19, 2012)

Banned coz I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





'd


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 19, 2012)

Banned cuz nothig


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 19, 2012)

Banned with nothig


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 19, 2012)

Banned cuz i nothig'd so hard i somethig'd


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 19, 2012)

Banned coz I nothig'd on everythig.


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 19, 2012)

Banned cuz you nothig'd all over me.


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 19, 2012)

Banned coz I even nothig'd inside you. 

...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 19, 2012)

Banned cuz I nothig'd again. ;O;


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 19, 2012)

Banned coz you nothig'd on my bed again?!

Bad boy.


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 19, 2012)

Banned cuz I even nothig'd all over you.


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 19, 2012)

Banned coz you are prohibited from doing nothig.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 19, 2012)

Banned cuz i... what have i done?! WHAT HAS SCIENCE DONE!?


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 19, 2012)

Banned coz you did nothig wrong! The ponies did!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 19, 2012)

Banned cuz ponies didn't start the fire, but they helped ignite it when they tried to fight it~


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 19, 2012)

Banned cuz we didn't start the fire, it was always burning since the world was turning~ ♪


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 19, 2012)

Banned cuz... ROLLING ARONUD AT THE SPEED OF SOUND 

D:


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 19, 2012)

BANNED CUZ GOT PLACES TO GO, GOTTA FOLLOW MY RAINBOW. /royalcanterlotvoice


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 19, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 19, 2012)

BANNED FOR NOT USING THE ROYAL CANTERLOT VOICE


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 20, 2012)

Banned coz *uses ROYALCANTERLOTVOICE*


----------



## Koumori_Knight (Jan 20, 2012)

banned because testicles.


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 20, 2012)

Banned cuz penis


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 20, 2012)

Banned coz ochinchin


----------



## rastsan (Jan 20, 2012)

banned for hiding their leather gear


----------



## Koumori_Knight (Jan 20, 2012)

Banned because thats what she said....


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 20, 2012)

Banned cuz i said nothig ._.


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 20, 2012)

Banned cuz she said wat.

ninja'd


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 20, 2012)

Banned cuz watt


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 20, 2012)

Banned cuz volt


----------



## Koumori_Knight (Jan 20, 2012)

Banned because GIGAWATT!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 20, 2012)

Banned cuz 1.21


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 20, 2012)

Banned for flux capacitor


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 20, 2012)

Banned for GREAT SCOTT


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 20, 2012)

Banned coz http://r4i-drive.com/web1/enindex.asp


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 20, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 20, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 20, 2012)

Banned cuz *eats batman*


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 20, 2012)

Banned cuz
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nLm6zu__rZ8


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 20, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 20, 2012)

Banned cuz which one of you made pinkie cry?


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 20, 2012)

Banned coz I did. Problem?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 20, 2012)

Banned cuz i was the pinkie pie all along~


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 20, 2012)

Banned cuz I thought you were luna...
Unless...YOU'RE PINKIE'S CLONE.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 20, 2012)

Banned cuz im luna wearing a pinkie pie costume wearing a fluttershy costume wearing a rainbow dash costume wearing a luna costume


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Jan 20, 2012)

Banned cause Dota 2 isn't out~


----------



## Black-Ice (Jan 20, 2012)

Banned coz i dont kno what DOTA 2 is


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Jan 20, 2012)

Banned cause I know what DOTA is and I don't care.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 20, 2012)

Banned cuz i know what it is, but dont care anymore :/


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 20, 2012)

Banned coz I don't know what nothig is. :


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 20, 2012)

Banned cuz WHAT IS A NOTHIG?! A MISERABLE LITTLE PILE OF SECRETS!!! 
BUT ENOUGH TALK, HAVE AT YOU!!!


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 20, 2012)

Banned coz a nothig cannot print paper?!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 20, 2012)

Banned so you can bear my arctic blast.


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 20, 2012)

Banned for being nice to me and saving my life. 

... but why are you using your arctic blast on me, if you're saving me from it... ?_?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 21, 2012)

Banned cuz CHAOS CONTROLL!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 21, 2012)

Banned cuz can't let you do that, Star Fox.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 21, 2012)

Banned cuz THIS IS THE ULTIMATE


----------



## NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii WiiU (Jan 21, 2012)

Banned because I'm not creative enough to think of a reason to ban you.


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 21, 2012)

Banned coz I'm even less creative.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 21, 2012)

Banned cuz helicopters are not made with bubble gum


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 21, 2012)

Banned cuz my wings are SO pretty.


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 21, 2012)

Banned coz I don't have wings. ;_;


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 21, 2012)

Banned cuz I never use them. ;O;


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 21, 2012)

Banned coz that's so useful. ;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 21, 2012)

Banned cuz WE USE THE ROYAL CANTERLOT VOICE!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 21, 2012)

BANNED CUZ NO WE DON'T. Well, not anymore we don't. ;O;


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 21, 2012)

Banned coz.... banned. ;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 21, 2012)

Cuz ed bann ;O;


----------



## Koumori_Knight (Jan 21, 2012)

Banned for flan!


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 21, 2012)

Banned for desserts


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 21, 2012)

Banned for snacks


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 21, 2012)

Banned cuz *nom nom nom*


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 21, 2012)

Banned coz... stop eating me.


----------



## Black-Ice (Jan 21, 2012)

Banned coz i want a lolipop


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 21, 2012)

Banned coz I want a loli.


----------



## Black-Ice (Jan 21, 2012)

Banned coz deres one in the shop round the corner


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 21, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 21, 2012)

Banned for looking at my lolis with a  face!


----------



## Paarish (Jan 21, 2012)

banned because you wish i did


----------



## Black-Ice (Jan 21, 2012)

Banned coz im awesome


----------



## Paarish (Jan 21, 2012)

banned cos you're not as awesome as me


----------



## Koumori_Knight (Jan 21, 2012)

Banned because random testicular flashing!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 22, 2012)

Banned cuz im not awesome D:


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 22, 2012)

Banned coz I'm even less awesome. :


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 22, 2012)

Banned cuz D:


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 22, 2012)

Banned coz


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 22, 2012)

Banned cuz I WANT MELON BREAD!!!


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 22, 2012)

Banned coz I WANT ANPAN!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 22, 2012)

Banned cuz ;O;


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 22, 2012)

Banned coz let's go to Japan together! ;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 22, 2012)

Banned cuz lets!!! ;o:


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 22, 2012)

Banned coz we're going to buy and eat loads of Melon Bread and Anpan! ;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 22, 2012)

Banned cuz lets drag nara-kun with us~


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 22, 2012)

Banned coz he's going to carry our luggage~


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 22, 2012)

Banned cuz he is the luggage


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 22, 2012)

Banned coz...

>_>


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 22, 2012)

Banned cuz I am the walrus.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 22, 2012)

Banned cuz i am thesaurus
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cg77Lt-W48U


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 22, 2012)

Banned coz I'm everythig.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 22, 2012)

Banned


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 22, 2012)

Banned.


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 22, 2012)

Ban.


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 22, 2012)

Not a ban.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 22, 2012)

Van.


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 22, 2012)

Ran.


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 22, 2012)

PEDO BAN~ (゜∀ ゜)

...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 22, 2012)

Pony ban.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 22, 2012)

BAN BAN BAN


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 22, 2012)

FAPFAPFAP

wait...


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 22, 2012)

Fap Ban.


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 22, 2012)

Clop ban.


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 22, 2012)

.naB paF​:erusnu:​


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 22, 2012)

ban


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 22, 2012)

Irrelevant ban


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 22, 2012)

Relevant ban.


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 22, 2012)

Not irrelevant ban.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 22, 2012)

Ban secretly intended to increase my you are banned post count.


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 22, 2012)

Ban coz it's not a secret anymore. ;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 22, 2012)

Banned cuz D: secret of evermore...


----------



## Paarish (Jan 22, 2012)

banner cos there is no secret.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 22, 2012)

Banned cuz seiken densetsu 3?


----------



## Paarish (Jan 22, 2012)

banned cos nope 
I kinda wish I did now...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 22, 2012)

Banned cuz tales of graces F ?


----------



## Paarish (Jan 22, 2012)

banned cos we must not speak about that game otherwise ill die from too much hype. 
my attention is on KH atm.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 22, 2012)

Banned cuz D: i still haven't been bothered enough to play it...


----------



## Paarish (Jan 23, 2012)

banned cos you must! >_<
Although the first game is a really cheesy which is why I'm not enjoying it much. However... it's part of the series and has important plot elements so I shall bear with it until the next game (CoM) where it starts getting real interesting.


----------



## Wiip™ (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned cuz new ava!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned cuz your avatar is cute


----------



## Mindzpeed (Jan 24, 2012)

Banned cuz your avatar is cute


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 24, 2012)

Banned cuz your avatar is cute


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 24, 2012)

Banned cuz your avatar is cute


----------



## Paarish (Jan 24, 2012)

banned cos your avatar is cute


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 24, 2012)

Banned cuz your avatar is cute


----------



## Paarish (Jan 24, 2012)

banned cos C-C-C-COMBO BREAKER!


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 24, 2012)

Banned cuz ;O;

Also, your avatar is cute


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 25, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 25, 2012)

Banned coz @[member='Paarish'], let the loli vs. shota war begin~


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 25, 2012)

Banned cuz popcorn, get yer popcorn here~


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 25, 2012)

Banned coz


----------



## Domination (Jan 25, 2012)

Banned cos I know that guy. He's that ex-movie star that was famous for being in the pioneering South African Death Metal band The Beatles, and his solo album in 1940's "Nevermind". His name was Albert Einstein I think.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 25, 2012)

Banned cuz... sir, you have to pay...


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 25, 2012)

Banned coz of my extreme change in avatar!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 25, 2012)

Banned cuz... wut?

Oh, i see...


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 25, 2012)

Banned coz I'm still a lolicon, despite not having a loli avatar.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 25, 2012)

Banned cuz i still see your old avatar


----------



## Paarish (Jan 25, 2012)

banned cos i see his new one 
The middle kanji I think means moon. I dunno the other two. The last one looks familiar though


----------



## wasim (Jan 25, 2012)

Banned cuz hey paarish.


----------



## Paarish (Jan 25, 2012)

banned cos yo


----------



## jarejare3 (Jan 25, 2012)

Banned you all cause of the recent spam in this thread, YOU KNOW THE MOMENT I LOGGED IN I GOT 78 Notifications.....


----------



## Paarish (Jan 25, 2012)

banned cos that's your fault


----------



## jarejare3 (Jan 25, 2012)

Banned cause it's not!


----------



## Paarish (Jan 25, 2012)

banned cos BRS sucks 

not really


----------



## jarejare3 (Jan 25, 2012)

Banned cause you spread lies, BRS is awesome!

Except the Waiting part.


----------



## Paarish (Jan 25, 2012)

banned cos im contemplating on whether to play the PSP game (maybe watch the OVA if I like it)


----------



## jarejare3 (Jan 25, 2012)

Banned cause both the series have DIfferent plots and are set in alternate universe.


----------



## Paarish (Jan 25, 2012)

banned cos that's interesting.. :L
So if I want the most I'll have to try them both...?


----------



## jarejare3 (Jan 25, 2012)

Banned cause you just said the most obvious fact!!


----------



## Paarish (Jan 25, 2012)

banned cos i'm hungry


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 25, 2012)

Banned cuz im tired


----------



## Wiip™ (Jan 25, 2012)

Banned cuz really?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 25, 2012)

Banned cuz its 2am where i am


----------



## Paarish (Jan 25, 2012)

banned cos it's 3pm here.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 25, 2012)

Banned cuz =3 I haven't slept in a while~


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 25, 2012)

Banned cuz I barely post now. :/

Everyday I'm studyin'... ;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 26, 2012)

Banned cuz 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=un1_EEuASqs


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 26, 2012)

Paarish said:


> banned cos i see his new one
> The middle kanji I think means moon. I dunno the other two. The last one looks familiar though


Banned coz yep, the middle one's 'moon' (月). The first one is 'five' (五), while the last one is 'rain' (雨)

Put together, it's '5th month rain' (in Japan, months are referred to as moons, as in 'go-gatsu'). It's cumulatively read as _sa-mi-dare_, which refers to the rainy season (around May) in Japan. 五月雨 can also be read as _sa-tsuki-ame_, which is the specific name for the 5th month (equivalent to May). Japanese people usually just refer to months as numbers (ichi-gatsu, ni-gatsu, san-gatsu...) though.

EDIT: my ava looks way better on the dark theme...


----------



## Paarish (Jan 26, 2012)

banned cos i havent learnt numbers yet...
also i just realised where ive seen that kanji


----------



## Domination (Jan 26, 2012)

Banned cos kanji is just ripping off mandarin, we Chinese did it before it was popular, you losers. /elitist


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 26, 2012)

Banned cuz... I wonder 

*sigh* history can be so polarizing >_


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 26, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 26, 2012)

Banned cuz this ban makes me have more "you are banned game" posts than Toni Plutonij


----------



## Domination (Jan 26, 2012)

Banned cos who the fuck are you and how did you get so many posts in this thread in 2 years?


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 26, 2012)

Banned cuz I...don't even know who she is.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 26, 2012)

Banned cuz I only started posting last year 

And i dont know who i am either D:


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 26, 2012)

Banned cuz who am I again? 

I started posting last year too. The EoF *kept* me here.


----------



## Paarish (Jan 26, 2012)

banned cos there's some kind of contagious amnesia go-...

what was I gonna say...?


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 26, 2012)

Banned cuz who are you people!? And what the hell am I doing here!?


----------



## machomuu (Jan 26, 2012)

Banned.


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 27, 2012)

Banned?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 27, 2012)

Banned~


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 27, 2012)

Banned!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 27, 2012)

Banned#


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 27, 2012)

Banned-


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 27, 2012)

Banned%


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 27, 2012)

Banned*


----------



## machomuu (Jan 27, 2012)

Bannedxorz


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 27, 2012)

Phantom Ban


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 27, 2012)

Pinkie Ban


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 27, 2012)

Donkey Ban.


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 27, 2012)

Pony ban


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 27, 2012)

Unicorn ban


----------



## DarkRey (Jan 27, 2012)

Just Simple Plain Ban!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 27, 2012)

"Ban"destelca Musto Fende


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 27, 2012)

Spoiler: Kicked and banned.


----------



## machomuu (Jan 27, 2012)

Mega Ban


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 27, 2012)

Super Ban


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 27, 2012)

Hyper ban


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 27, 2012)

Ultra Ban


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 28, 2012)

Ultimate ban


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 28, 2012)

Flutterban


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 28, 2012)

Rainbow ban


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 28, 2012)

Pinkie ban


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 28, 2012)

loli ban


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 28, 2012)

D: ban


----------



## machomuu (Jan 28, 2012)

Ban ban.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 28, 2012)

BAN BAN BAN


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 28, 2012)

Ban?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 28, 2012)

bAN


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 28, 2012)

ban


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 28, 2012)

Ban


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 28, 2012)

ban.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 28, 2012)

Ban.


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 28, 2012)

Ban.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 28, 2012)

Ban.


----------



## machomuu (Jan 28, 2012)

ed


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 28, 2012)

ed


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 28, 2012)

ed


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 28, 2012)

ed


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 28, 2012)

[color=#303030 !important]*
Skelletonike said:*


Get back to being a real man and put a loli as your avatar again!!! Without a loli on your ava, you're just not the same. D=				
[/color]

ed


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 28, 2012)

Ban.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 28, 2012)

"Ban"evolent "ban"edictful BAN!!!


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 28, 2012)

BEN


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 28, 2012)

s4mid4re said:


> BEN


You shouldn't have done that


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 28, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> s4mid4re said:
> 
> 
> > BEN
> ...


BENNED


----------



## machomuu (Jan 28, 2012)

s4mid4re said:


> FrozenIndignation said:
> 
> 
> > s4mid4re said:
> ...


OBJECTION-BANNED!
There are a number of inconsistencies in you're creepy pasta, dam*it, and I can prove it!


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 28, 2012)

Banned.


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 28, 2012)

ed


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 28, 2012)

ed


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 29, 2012)

ed


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 29, 2012)

ed


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 29, 2012)

ed


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 29, 2012)

Banned! All of you are banned!


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 29, 2012)

ed


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 29, 2012)

ed


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 29, 2012)

ed


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 29, 2012)

ed


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 29, 2012)

ed


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 29, 2012)

Banned...


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 29, 2012)

Banned?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 29, 2012)

'd


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 29, 2012)

ed


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 29, 2012)

ed


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 29, 2012)

ALL BANNED BECAUSE I DIDN'T SEE ANY HELLO KITTY LOVE ON THIS PAGE :


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 29, 2012)

Banned because this thread should be at page 9000 by now!


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 29, 2012)

BANNED!

No milk for Catboy!


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 30, 2012)

Banned cuz imma scary ghost. ;O;


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 30, 2012)

BANNED! : <

I'm not scared of any "spooky" ghost ;o


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 30, 2012)

Banned cuz Y U NO SCARED OF ME? D:


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 30, 2012)

Banned because I still haven't seen HK love );


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 30, 2012)

Banned cuz no HK love? D:


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 30, 2012)

Banned coz what's a 'love'?


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 30, 2012)

Banned cuz 

Love? dafuck?


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 30, 2012)

banned coz no, it's 'love' not love.


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 30, 2012)

Banned cuz what about "love"?


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 30, 2012)

banned coz... "love"?


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 30, 2012)

Banned cuz yes, "love."


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 30, 2012)

Banned with some very personal, sticky, "love"


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 30, 2012)

Banned coz your "love" is so warm.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 30, 2012)

Banned cuz it the white stuff that oozes from my microwave


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 30, 2012)

@*DinohScene *banned because I am lactose intolerant!

Also banned because now I want popcorn


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 30, 2012)

A Gay Little Catboy said:


> @*DinohScene *banned because I am lactose intolerant!
> 
> Also banned because now I want popcorn


You're a CATboy... you're LACTOSE INTOLERANT...

Well, that just destroys all possible stereotypes. You're banned for it.


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Banned because I am a catboy, not a cat


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 30, 2012)

Banned cuz... *pokes cat with milk*


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 30, 2012)

A Gay Little Catboy said:


> Banned because I am a catboy, not a cat


Banned for not abiding the simple rule of genetics that basically makes it impossible for humans and mammals with a different lenght of the D.N.A chain to reproduce, thus invalidating your existence.

EDIT: DAMNED NINJAAAAS! Banned for being a Ninja!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 30, 2012)

Banned for not expecting ninjas 

BELIEVE IT!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 30, 2012)

Banned for being a clone.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 30, 2012)

CLONE?! 

Banned cuz Im a marshmallow


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 30, 2012)

Banned coz I'm a nothig


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 30, 2012)

Banned cuz I'm supposed to be a scary ghost... ;O;


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> A Gay Little Catboy said:
> 
> 
> > Banned because I am a catboy, not a cat
> ...


Banned because I am not a product of intercourse, I am creation of genetic engineering!
The rest of you guys are just banned because this should be on the next page by now.


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 30, 2012)

Banned.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 30, 2012)

Rarity Banned.


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 30, 2012)

ALL BANNED : <

It's cold outside and I still haven't seen Kitty love here. );


----------



## Paarish (Jan 30, 2012)

banned cos i think this thread has enough hello kitty love. 
Then again... you can never have too much HK love


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 30, 2012)

Unbanned because I agree ;D

There cannot be enough HK love ;3


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 30, 2012)

ed


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 30, 2012)

'd


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 30, 2012)

ed


----------



## Paarish (Jan 30, 2012)

ed


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 30, 2012)

ed


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 30, 2012)

You shall not be banned ever again!

Unbanned from every ban there is ;D


----------



## Paarish (Jan 30, 2012)

banned for taking back your bans!


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 30, 2012)

BANNED!

Don't make me call @p1ngpong to wash you!


----------



## Domination (Jan 30, 2012)

Banned because don't make me ask kooldude22 to eat your poo! 

Wait what.


----------



## Paarish (Jan 30, 2012)

banned cos eww...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 30, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## Domination (Jan 30, 2012)

Banned cos gbatemp is the Ben 10 forum, not the little pony forum.


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 30, 2012)

Banned cus it's the Hello Kitty worshiping forum not the Ben 10 forum.


----------



## Paarish (Jan 30, 2012)

banned because this is the worst Ben 10/HK Forum I've ever seen


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 30, 2012)

Banned cuz its also for worshiping Gir!!!


----------



## Domination (Jan 30, 2012)

Banned cos I'm very sure kooldude22 knows the forum better than you. He even plays Club Penguin! That makes him automatically smart.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 30, 2012)

Banned cuz ._. really? wow... i... wow... thats sad...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 30, 2012)

Banned cuz ya rly.


----------



## machomuu (Jan 30, 2012)

Banned cuz GODOT'S BACK


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 30, 2012)

Banned cuz what about your back? 

But anyways, welcome back!


----------



## machomuu (Jan 30, 2012)

ed


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 30, 2012)

ed


----------



## machomuu (Jan 31, 2012)

ed


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 31, 2012)

ed


----------



## machomuu (Jan 31, 2012)

ed


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 31, 2012)

ed


----------



## machomuu (Jan 31, 2012)

Banned.


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 31, 2012)

Banned~


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 31, 2012)

~ ed


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 31, 2012)

ed


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 31, 2012)

edban


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 31, 2012)

Banned cos(30)


----------



## jarejare3 (Jan 31, 2012)

Ban?


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 31, 2012)

Ban.


----------



## jarejare3 (Jan 31, 2012)

Ban!


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 31, 2012)

Ban~


----------



## Paarish (Jan 31, 2012)

ban...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 31, 2012)

Ban


----------



## LunaWofl (Feb 1, 2012)

Ban


----------



## Hydreigon (Feb 1, 2012)

Ban


----------



## LunaWofl (Feb 1, 2012)

Ban


----------



## Paarish (Feb 1, 2012)

Ban


----------



## LunaWofl (Feb 1, 2012)

Ban


----------



## Paarish (Feb 1, 2012)

banned cos i've just done two combo breakers on this page


----------



## Hydreigon (Feb 1, 2012)

Banned cuz D:


----------



## LunaWofl (Feb 2, 2012)

Banned cuz D:


----------



## Hydreigon (Feb 2, 2012)

Banned cuz D:


----------



## LunaWofl (Feb 2, 2012)

Banned cuz D:


----------



## Hydreigon (Feb 2, 2012)

Banned cuz *gasp* Nightmare Moon..!

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHH!!
*shuts door*


----------



## Diabolos (Feb 3, 2012)

....... WTF?

Banned for existing in this world.


----------



## LunaWofl (Feb 3, 2012)

Banned cuz 

*free hugs*

;O;


----------



## Diabolos (Feb 3, 2012)

OMG I DUN'T UNDERSTAND YOU GUYS AT ALL!

Oh well. Banned for NOT being able to make me understand you guys/girls.


----------



## LunaWofl (Feb 3, 2012)

BANNED CUZ YOU DONT UNDERSTAND ME ;O;

/wrist


----------



## Hydreigon (Feb 3, 2012)

Banned cuz I understand nothig. ;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (Feb 4, 2012)

Banned cuz NOTHIG UNDERSTANDS ME!!!

/wrist


----------



## Hydreigon (Feb 4, 2012)

Banned cuz nothig understands everythig!


----------



## LunaWofl (Feb 4, 2012)

Banned cuz everythig stole mah picnic basket!!!

/wrist


----------



## Hydreigon (Feb 4, 2012)

Banned cuz tagzard left me with his...kids. ;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (Feb 4, 2012)

Banned cuz...


----------



## Hydreigon (Feb 4, 2012)

Banned cuz... 

srsly,


----------



## LunaWofl (Feb 4, 2012)

Banned cuz HOW DARE YOU CHEAT ON ME >_


----------



## Hydreigon (Feb 4, 2012)

Banned cuz those kids aren't even mine!


----------



## LunaWofl (Feb 4, 2012)

Banned cuz *examines children*

On closer examination... they are made out of cardboard :/


----------



## Hydreigon (Feb 4, 2012)

Banned cuz 

He left me with cardboard?


----------



## LunaWofl (Feb 4, 2012)

Banned cuz they dont appear to print paper :/


----------



## Hydreigon (Feb 4, 2012)

Banned cuz they print cardboard.


----------



## LunaWofl (Feb 4, 2012)

Banned cuz ;O;


----------



## Diabolos (Feb 4, 2012)

Banned for banning Hydreigon with a ;O; for banning you for they print card board for *HEAD EXPLODES*


----------



## LunaWofl (Feb 4, 2012)

Banned cuz logic does not apply here


----------



## Hydreigon (Feb 4, 2012)

Banned cuz what is this "logic" you speak of?


----------



## LunaWofl (Feb 4, 2012)

Banned cuz its okay hydreigon, no one needs to use the L word again...


----------



## Diabolos (Feb 4, 2012)

banned cause still not understanding anything you both are saying at all


----------



## s4mid4re (Feb 4, 2012)

Banned coz you don't want to.


----------



## Hydreigon (Feb 4, 2012)

s4mid4re said:


> Banned coz you don't want to.


Banned cuz this.


----------



## Diabolos (Feb 4, 2012)

banned cuz i will not be online for a long time.


----------



## LunaWofl (Feb 4, 2012)

Banned cuz i am delirious ~


----------



## Hydreigon (Feb 4, 2012)

Banned cuz hai delirious!


----------



## LunaWofl (Feb 4, 2012)

Banned cuz haii~


----------



## Hydreigon (Feb 4, 2012)

Banned cuz hai!


----------



## LunaWofl (Feb 4, 2012)

Banned cuz 



*eats ninja*


----------



## Hydreigon (Feb 4, 2012)

Banned cuz what? where?


----------



## LunaWofl (Feb 4, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## Hydreigon (Feb 4, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Feb 4, 2012)

Banned cuz I kinda feel like drawing something in swapnote...


----------



## Hydreigon (Feb 4, 2012)

Banned cuz I feel like sending ponies via swapnote...


----------



## s4mid4re (Feb 5, 2012)

Banned coz _you_ were the one who sent me that pony via swapnote...


----------



## Hydreigon (Feb 5, 2012)

Banned cuz I thought you didn't have a 3DS...


----------



## LunaWofl (Feb 5, 2012)

Banned cuz SEND ME MOAR PONEHS!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Feb 5, 2012)

Banned cuz I just sent one. 

Also, swapnote has credits?


----------



## Diabolos (Feb 5, 2012)

banned because i DON'T have a 3DS yet, which I will blame all of you for...

Say, this topic is becoming more random and more random now, isn't it? Also, I WANT A 3DS!


----------



## 4-leaf-clover (Feb 5, 2012)

Banned cus i just want to.


----------



## Diabolos (Feb 5, 2012)

banned cause i just want to ban you for wanting to ban me for *head explodes*


----------



## LunaWofl (Feb 5, 2012)

Banned cuz *head explodes*

*head explodes again*

*is fine*


----------



## Hydreigon (Feb 5, 2012)

Spoiler: Banned cuz



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QkAl2JvaiOM


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 6, 2012)

Banned cuz you sploded


----------



## s4mid4re (Feb 6, 2012)

Banned for what is this madness?


----------



## Hydreigon (Feb 6, 2012)

Banned cuz I did?


----------



## s4mid4re (Feb 6, 2012)

Banned coz yes, you accidentally this thread.


----------



## Hydreigon (Feb 6, 2012)

Banned cuz 

This calls for more angry faces.


----------



## Diabolos (Feb 6, 2012)

banned for doing angry faces


----------



## Hydreigon (Feb 6, 2012)

Banned cuz this thread needs more  faces!


----------



## s4mid4re (Feb 6, 2012)

banned coz


----------



## Diabolos (Feb 6, 2012)

banned for annoying me with faces (SO... ANNOYING...)
Stop it... I beg you... *dies of heart attack*


----------



## Hydreigon (Feb 6, 2012)

Banned cuz 
​


----------



## LunaWofl (Feb 6, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## Hydreigon (Feb 6, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Feb 6, 2012)

Banned Because @Vulpes Abnocto is my daddy


----------



## Hydreigon (Feb 6, 2012)

Banned cuz you two don't even share any resemblance!


----------



## s4mid4re (Feb 6, 2012)

Banned coz H-chan is my papa.


----------



## Hydreigon (Feb 6, 2012)

Banned cuz no I'm not. 

Okay, maybe I am. ;O;


----------



## s4mid4re (Feb 6, 2012)

Banned coz stop fooling around, papa.


----------



## Hydreigon (Feb 6, 2012)

Banned cuz never.


----------



## Diabolos (Feb 6, 2012)

banned cuz you said never.


----------



## Hydreigon (Feb 6, 2012)

Banned cuz I said never.


----------



## LunaWofl (Feb 6, 2012)

Banned cuz i never


----------



## Hydreigon (Feb 6, 2012)

Banned cuz I say! ಠ_ರೃ


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 6, 2012)

Zerosuit connor said:


> Banned Because @Vulpes Abnocto is my daddy



You can't say that with certainty. It was a big orgy.


----------



## Diabolos (Feb 6, 2012)

i don't understand that quote at all, you know... i know you weren't using it, but still. anyways.....
whoever this goes to...
banned cause i'm bored.


----------



## Hydreigon (Feb 6, 2012)

Banned cuz you banned vulpes.


----------



## LunaWofl (Feb 6, 2012)

Banned cuz REVENGE FOR VULPY!!!     

Now with 20% more angry faces!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Feb 6, 2012)

Banned cuz the  has been doubled!! 

         

One too many. ;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (Feb 6, 2012)

Banned cuz D:


----------



## Hydreigon (Feb 6, 2012)

Banned cuz too many angry faces...

;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (Feb 6, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## Hydreigon (Feb 6, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Feb 6, 2012)

Banned with explosive muffins


----------



## Hydreigon (Feb 6, 2012)

Banned with combustible lemons.


----------



## LunaWofl (Feb 6, 2012)

Banned cuz my house was burned down D:

WITH the lemons...


----------



## Hydreigon (Feb 6, 2012)

Banned cuz I didn't want the damn lemons. D:


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 6, 2012)

Banned for beating the odds and actually packing on a few pounds while in suspended animation.


----------



## Hydreigon (Feb 6, 2012)

Banned cuz did I now?


----------



## LunaWofl (Feb 7, 2012)

Banned cuz your weight variance is above normal.


----------



## Hydreigon (Feb 7, 2012)

Banned cuz D:


----------



## Diabolos (Feb 7, 2012)

banned for no reason again


----------



## Hydreigon (Feb 7, 2012)

Banned with reason...wait...wtf am I saying?


----------



## s4mid4re (Feb 7, 2012)

Banned with a genius reasoning.


----------



## Hydreigon (Feb 7, 2012)

Banned without reason.


----------



## s4mid4re (Feb 7, 2012)

Banned with certainty.


----------



## Hydreigon (Feb 7, 2012)

Banned with dubiety.


----------



## s4mid4re (Feb 7, 2012)

Banned with nobility.


----------



## Hydreigon (Feb 7, 2012)

Banned with humility.


----------



## s4mid4re (Feb 7, 2012)

Banned with pain.


----------



## Hydreigon (Feb 7, 2012)

Banned with pleasure.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 7, 2012)

Banned with the hammering fist of a vengeful god.


----------



## LunaWofl (Feb 7, 2012)

Banned with a confused look.


----------



## Diabolos (Feb 7, 2012)

banned with a laughing-madly face.


----------



## Paarish (Feb 7, 2012)

banned cos your location doesn't match your flag


----------



## Hydreigon (Feb 7, 2012)

Banned cuz mine doesn't either.


----------



## Paarish (Feb 7, 2012)

banned because you have a split personality so it's okay


----------



## LunaWofl (Feb 7, 2012)

Banned cuz KATZ VILLAGE IS IN UK?! 

Must... travel... to... UK >_


----------



## Paarish (Feb 7, 2012)

banned cos you can only come if you cosplay as one!


----------



## LunaWofl (Feb 7, 2012)

Banned cuz D: what about if i feed all the cats in the world?


----------



## Paarish (Feb 7, 2012)

I guess that'll do but wouldn't it be easier to just cosplay? 
Banned for not thinking properly!


----------



## LunaWofl (Feb 7, 2012)

Banned cuz I REALLY don't wanna cosplay a Katz :/


----------



## Paarish (Feb 7, 2012)

banned cos you really REALLY don't want to?


----------



## LunaWofl (Feb 7, 2012)

Banned cuz  no... REALLY...


----------



## Paarish (Feb 7, 2012)

banned cos you really really REALLY don't want to?


----------



## LunaWofl (Feb 7, 2012)

Banned cuz I just really really REALLY don't want to


----------



## Paarish (Feb 7, 2012)

banned cos you really really really REALLY don't want to?


----------



## LunaWofl (Feb 7, 2012)

Banned cuz i REALLY really REALLY really REALLY don't want to


----------



## Paarish (Feb 7, 2012)

banned cos you really really really really RE-ow I bit my tongue


----------



## LunaWofl (Feb 7, 2012)

Banned cuz *licks*


----------



## Paarish (Feb 7, 2012)

banned cos ._.


----------



## LunaWofl (Feb 7, 2012)

Banned cuzNorio Wakamoto voiceing someone other than Barbatos in a tales of game feels... wrong somehow...​


----------



## Paarish (Feb 7, 2012)

banned cos are you referring to Gardel?


----------



## LunaWofl (Feb 8, 2012)

Bannd cuz eeyup...


----------



## Diabolos (Feb 8, 2012)

banned cus you said eeyup


----------



## LunaWofl (Feb 8, 2012)

Banned cuz... 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K0QHw7iy1Rg


----------



## Hydreigon (Feb 8, 2012)

Banned cuz eee...nope!


----------



## LunaWofl (Feb 8, 2012)

Banned cuz
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ruIoFfxcajg


----------



## Hydreigon (Feb 8, 2012)

Banned cuz
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0O8RD9XtCfQ


----------



## LunaWofl (Feb 8, 2012)

Banned cuz

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vXgFZgnivXs


----------



## jarejare3 (Feb 8, 2012)

Banned for being a brony


----------



## Hydreigon (Feb 8, 2012)

Banned cuz
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y-ih60vHh5c


----------



## Diabolos (Feb 8, 2012)

banned for posting random videos... no offense!


----------



## Paarish (Feb 8, 2012)

banned cos y'all crazy D:


----------



## LunaWofl (Feb 8, 2012)

Banned for trying to take the role of captain obvious :/


----------



## Paarish (Feb 8, 2012)

banned cos it's what I do best


----------



## Hydreigon (Feb 8, 2012)

Banned cuz 

Needs moar  faces.


----------



## Paarish (Feb 8, 2012)

banned cos                                               
Happy now!?


----------



## EthanObi (Feb 8, 2012)

banned because of exessive pouting emoticon use


----------



## LunaWofl (Feb 8, 2012)

Banned cuz its angry


----------



## s4mid4re (Feb 9, 2012)

Banned for being aggressive to me.


----------



## Diabolos (Feb 9, 2012)

banned for letting him/her be aggresive to you.


----------



## s4mid4re (Feb 9, 2012)

Banned for you are being aggressive and possessive over me. Stop fighting for me. ♥


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Banned for stuff!


----------



## s4mid4re (Feb 9, 2012)

Banned for more stuff! ♥


----------



## Diabolos (Feb 9, 2012)

banned for even more stuff


----------



## s4mid4re (Feb 9, 2012)

Banned for being a meanie! ,>.


----------



## LunaWofl (Feb 9, 2012)

Banned cuz OMIGOSH COOKIES!!!


----------



## koimayeul (Feb 9, 2012)

Banned for no pound cake!?


----------



## s4mid4re (Feb 9, 2012)

Banned for where's my strawberry shortcake?


----------



## Hydreigon (Feb 10, 2012)

Banned cuz I have it.


----------



## s4mid4re (Feb 10, 2012)

Banned for WHERE IS IT ლ(ಠ益ಠლ


----------



## Hydreigon (Feb 10, 2012)

Banned cuz I don't know...


----------



## LunaWofl (Feb 10, 2012)

Benned cufgh I dunf knowfgh eithugh... *gulp*


----------



## Hydreigon (Feb 10, 2012)

Banned cuz you shouldn't have done that.


----------



## LunaWofl (Feb 10, 2012)

Banned cuz everyone at my cinema was wearing a tag with "Ben" on it :/ 

Made things uncomfortable...


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 10, 2012)

Banned because HK > ponies.


----------



## Lucifer666 (Feb 10, 2012)

DinohScene said:


> Banned because HK > ponies.



Banned cause I don't know what HK stands for.


----------



## Diabolos (Feb 11, 2012)

banned cuz you don't know what it stands for


----------



## Hydreigon (Feb 11, 2012)

Banned cuz I don't know what I stand for.


----------



## s4mid4re (Feb 11, 2012)

Banned coz I don't know you.


----------



## Hydreigon (Feb 11, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Feb 11, 2012)

Banned with a malfunctioning time machine >_


----------



## Hydreigon (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned cuz I haven't been able to post as much as I used to...


----------



## LunaWofl (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned cuz the same more or less applies to me too


----------



## Hydreigon (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned cuz I have to write several essays by tuesday. Well, this sucks.

Not to mention my immature brother named my profile "God" in RE.


----------



## Minox (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because essays should write themselves.


----------



## LunaWofl (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned cuz self writing essays?!

*takes a look*

THE ESSAYS ARE SELF AWARE D: ITS ALL OVER!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned cuz oh fuck. KILL THEM ALL!


----------



## Harumy (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned cause he broke a GBA!


----------



## Hydreigon (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned cuz 
I broke another.


----------



## s4mid4re (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned coz  
I will contribute.


----------



## Hydreigon (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned cuz 
Oh shit, that was Frozen's. D:


----------



## Harumy (Feb 13, 2012)

^ Is not banned cause i don't want to


----------



## Hydreigon (Feb 13, 2012)

I can't ban someone who didn't ban me! D:


----------



## LunaWofl (Feb 14, 2012)

Banned for breaking my PS3


----------



## Hydreigon (Feb 14, 2012)

Banned cuz I didn't realize it was your PS3 until I threw it D:


----------



## LunaWofl (Feb 14, 2012)

Banned cuz  

*checks*

._. still works...


----------



## Hydreigon (Feb 14, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## JoostinOnline (Feb 14, 2012)

Banned because everybody seems to have forgotten the rules of this game.


----------



## Hydreigon (Feb 14, 2012)

Banned cuz everybodyknows the rules...


----------



## LunaWofl (Feb 14, 2012)

Banned cuz THIS GAME HAD RULES?!


----------



## Hydreigon (Feb 14, 2012)

Banned cuz that's what I thought at first.


----------



## LunaWofl (Feb 14, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## Hydreigon (Feb 14, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## JoostinOnline (Feb 14, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Banned cuz


Banned cuz your post isn't related to the above user like the rules say.


----------



## LunaWofl (Feb 14, 2012)

Banned cuz sure it is


----------



## Hydreigon (Feb 14, 2012)

Banned cuz I like trains.


----------



## LunaWofl (Feb 14, 2012)

Banned cuz the above poster likes trains.


----------



## Hydreigon (Feb 14, 2012)

Banned cuz who would that be?


----------



## LunaWofl (Feb 14, 2012)

Banned cuz i dunno


----------



## Hydreigon (Feb 14, 2012)

Banned cuz it might be me, I'm not sure.


----------



## LunaWofl (Feb 15, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## Hydreigon (Feb 16, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 16, 2012)

Banned for ponies.


----------



## FireGrey (Feb 16, 2012)

banned for being an alien robot disguised as a dog.


----------



## Hydreigon (Feb 16, 2012)

Banned for being a dog disguised as an AnalJohn.


----------



## FireGrey (Feb 16, 2012)

Banned for being a pony.


----------



## Hydreigon (Feb 16, 2012)

Banned for impersonating AnalJohn.


----------



## ShinyLatios (Feb 16, 2012)

Banned for never staying in your pokéball.


----------



## LunaWofl (Feb 16, 2012)

Banned cuz your location is... baffling...


----------



## Hydreigon (Feb 16, 2012)

Banned cuz I find your location even more baffling.


----------



## MichaelYee (Feb 17, 2012)

Banned cuz your location is unable to support life?


----------



## Hydreigon (Feb 17, 2012)

Banned cuz :/

hi.


----------



## ShinyLatios (Feb 17, 2012)

banned cuz at the time of posting, you had 444 posts, and I don't like that number.


----------



## LunaWofl (Feb 17, 2012)

Banned cuz you have more posts than me D=


----------



## Hydreigon (Feb 17, 2012)

Banned cuz you have more EoF posts than me D:


----------



## LunaWofl (Feb 17, 2012)

Banned cuz you have more non EoF posts than me D:


----------



## Hydreigon (Feb 17, 2012)

Banned cuz D:


----------



## LunaWofl (Feb 17, 2012)

Banned cuz D:


----------



## JoostinOnline (Feb 17, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Banned cuz D:


Banned cuz the unicorns in your avatar beat puppy dogs for fun.


----------



## Hydreigon (Feb 17, 2012)

Banned cuz...  ooh, a metroid hat!


----------



## Skelletonike (Feb 17, 2012)

Banned cuz I haven't banned anyone in a while.


----------



## LunaWofl (Feb 17, 2012)

Banned for having the most bad-ass person in history as your avatar.


----------



## Hydreigon (Feb 17, 2012)

Banned cuz you cloned yourself.


----------



## LunaWofl (Feb 17, 2012)

Banned cuz... uhh... err... REPLICA!!!


----------



## ShinyLatios (Feb 17, 2012)

Banned for no reason. I am a really bad moderator


----------



## LunaWofl (Feb 17, 2012)

Banned cuz moderators don't need reasons!!!

BAN BAN BAN!!!


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 17, 2012)

FireGrey said:


> banned for being an alien robot disguised as a dog.



Banned for not noticing Hello Kitty >:


----------



## Hydreigon (Feb 18, 2012)

Banned cuz there hasn't been a single ban in a whole day.


----------



## Dter ic (Feb 19, 2012)

Banned for spoiling the day with no bans.


----------



## Hydreigon (Feb 19, 2012)

Banned cuz I'm a tyrant. LET THERE BE BANS!


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 19, 2012)

Banned because I am better!


----------



## Hydreigon (Feb 19, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 19, 2012)

Banned for


----------



## Hydreigon (Feb 19, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## 4-leaf-clover (Feb 19, 2012)

Banned : For not being awesome like me :3.....I'm not really that awesome


----------



## LunaWofl (Feb 19, 2012)

Banned for being more awesome than me D:


----------



## Hydreigon (Feb 19, 2012)

Banned for being more awesome than me D:


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 19, 2012)

Banned for being less awesome than me!


----------



## Hydreigon (Feb 19, 2012)

Banned for not being awesome enough.


----------



## Quincy (Feb 19, 2012)

Hydreigon said:


> Banned for not being awesome enough.


Banned for banning catboy!


----------



## Hydreigon (Feb 19, 2012)

Banned cuz my ban was in respose to his ban.


----------



## iMasaru (Feb 19, 2012)

Banned coz i be trollin~


----------



## LunaWofl (Feb 19, 2012)

Banned cuz i like muffins


----------



## Paarish (Feb 19, 2012)

banned cos who doesn't?


----------



## LunaWofl (Feb 19, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## Paarish (Feb 20, 2012)

banned cos


----------



## Harumy (Feb 20, 2012)

banned cos


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Feb 20, 2012)

banned cause im testing something...


----------



## Hydreigon (Feb 20, 2012)

Banned cos(30)


----------



## LunaWofl (Feb 20, 2012)

Banned cos(60)


----------



## Hydreigon (Feb 20, 2012)

Banned cos(120)


----------



## LunaWofl (Feb 20, 2012)

Banned cos(45)


----------



## Paarish (Feb 20, 2012)

banned cos(20) = 0.408082062


----------



## LunaWofl (Feb 20, 2012)

xXxBannedxXx


----------



## Hydreigon (Feb 20, 2012)

Banned Cuz Typing Like This Is Annoying As Hell. I Don't Know Who Would Go Through All This Effort To Type A Single Sentence.


----------



## Harumy (Feb 20, 2012)

banneD causE i prefeR likE thiS (maybE noT)


----------



## Hydreigon (Feb 21, 2012)

BaNnEd CuZ wHaT aBoUt ThIs?


----------



## LunaWofl (Feb 21, 2012)

BaNnEd cUz>.> WhAt iN TaRnAtIoN/!


----------



## kevan (Feb 21, 2012)

BANNED COZ I LIKE CAPITALS


----------



## LunaWofl (Feb 21, 2012)

banned cuz i dont


----------



## Hydreigon (Feb 21, 2012)

BANNED CUZ I THOUGHT YOU DID.


----------



## LunaWofl (Feb 21, 2012)

BANNED CUZ WE LIED.

TIS TRADITION TO LIE IN THE ROYAL CANTERLOT VOICE!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Feb 21, 2012)

BANNED CUZ CAKE.


----------



## YoshiInAVoid (Feb 21, 2012)

Banned for clogging up the Edge of Forum with your shenanigons.


----------



## Harumy (Feb 21, 2012)

banned cause joined 10-1-11


----------



## Hydreigon (Feb 22, 2012)

Banned cuz joined 03-4-08


----------



## LunaWofl (Feb 22, 2012)

Banned for having the same amount of posts in this thread as trollydave


----------



## Hydreigon (Feb 22, 2012)

I now have one more post than him in this thread. 

To commemorate, please accept this ban!


----------



## LunaWofl (Feb 22, 2012)

I should like to present this ban to you for your achievement~


----------



## Hydreigon (Feb 22, 2012)

I reject your ban and substitute my own.


----------



## LunaWofl (Feb 22, 2012)

Mythbanned


----------



## Hydreigon (Feb 22, 2012)

Banned.


----------



## LunaWofl (Feb 22, 2012)

Purrban~


----------



## Paarish (Feb 22, 2012)

banned from the birthday-boy


----------



## Wiip™ (Feb 22, 2012)

Banned, just becuz.


----------



## Harumy (Feb 22, 2012)

Banned cause


----------



## Wiip™ (Feb 22, 2012)

Banned because:


----------



## Paarish (Feb 22, 2012)

banned because


----------



## Hydreigon (Feb 23, 2012)

Birthday ban!


----------



## LunaWofl (Feb 23, 2012)

Awesome ban.


----------



## FireGrey (Feb 23, 2012)

Harumy said:


> Banned cause


Banned unless you give me the full pic of your sig!


----------



## Hydreigon (Feb 23, 2012)

Hydreigon said:


> Banned for impersonating AnalJohn.


----------



## Harumy (Feb 23, 2012)

FireGrey said:


> Harumy said:
> 
> 
> > Banned cause
> ...



My sig? With Serah?

Hydreigon banned is, cause i say so


----------



## Hydreigon (Feb 24, 2012)

Banned. No reason needed cuz I make a terrible mod.


----------



## MichaelYee (Feb 24, 2012)

Banned for fooling around on this site instead of doing your homework bro.


----------



## Hydreigon (Feb 24, 2012)

Banned cuz you're in the other room ._.

And I'm already done with my work!


----------



## LunaWofl (Feb 24, 2012)

Banned cuz homework tastes best with bacon juices =D


----------



## MichaelYee (Feb 24, 2012)

Banned cuz if you ate your homework...YOU SHALL NOT PASS!


----------



## ShakeBunny (Feb 24, 2012)

Banned, because your AV is amazing.


----------



## Hydreigon (Feb 25, 2012)

Banned cuz he's following me wherever I go...


----------



## LunaWofl (Feb 25, 2012)

Banned cuz D= YOU HAZ A STALKER NAO~!?


----------



## Hydreigon (Feb 25, 2012)

Banned cuz yes.



Spoiler



My brother.


----------



## LunaWofl (Feb 25, 2012)

Banned cuz...  Does that mean your surname is "Yee"?


----------



## Hydreigon (Feb 25, 2012)

ffffffuck.

Banned cuz maybe.


----------



## LunaWofl (Feb 25, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## Hydreigon (Feb 25, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Feb 25, 2012)

Banned cuz I don't remember my own name anymore


----------



## Hydreigon (Feb 25, 2012)

Banned cuz sure you don't.


----------



## LunaWofl (Feb 25, 2012)

Banned cuz as far as anyone is concerned, my name is "Raven"~


----------



## Hydreigon (Feb 25, 2012)

Banned


----------



## LunaWofl (Feb 26, 2012)

Banned cuz... ;


----------



## Hydreigon (Feb 26, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## YoshiInAVoid (Feb 26, 2012)

If both of you are banned, how are you still posting!

What is this witchcraft?


----------



## LunaWofl (Feb 27, 2012)

Banned cuz its magic, I don't have to explain shit


----------



## NeoSupaMario (Feb 27, 2012)

^ You
< Are
> All
\/ Banned
BECAUSE..... Um... Uh... BECAUSE I SAID SO!


----------



## Hydreigon (Feb 27, 2012)

Banned cuz banned


----------



## LunaWofl (Feb 27, 2012)

Banned Ban


----------



## Harumy (Feb 27, 2012)

Rainbow ban ^


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 27, 2012)

NO ONE BANS MY LIL SIS!!!!! >:

Banned all of you for lack of HK love


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 27, 2012)

Banned! I banned all of you


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 28, 2012)

Banned.

You're the catboy, but you aren't Hello Kitty D;


----------



## Paarish (Feb 28, 2012)

banned cos HK wearing a Gir costume is awesome


----------



## Harumy (Feb 28, 2012)

Banned cause you like my bro's avatar!


----------



## LunaWofl (Feb 29, 2012)

Banned because i do not want to ban you :/


----------



## Paarish (Feb 29, 2012)

banned for contradictions


----------



## LunaWofl (Feb 29, 2012)

ed with contradictions...


----------



## Paarish (Feb 29, 2012)

ed with contradictions


----------



## LunaWofl (Feb 29, 2012)

ed with contradictions


----------



## 4-leaf-clover (Mar 2, 2012)

Banned! Cuz i've seen you naked > : P


----------



## 324atk (Mar 2, 2012)

Banned for eating too much ice cream


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 2, 2012)

Banned in attempt to form a social link.


----------



## 324atk (Mar 2, 2012)

Banned for failing to ban the right person :/ at least I think. I don't know your post has me confused


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 2, 2012)

Banned cuz I succeeded in confusing you


----------



## Paarish (Mar 2, 2012)

banned cos thingamajig


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 2, 2012)

Banned cuz i love your new ava + sig


----------



## Paarish (Mar 2, 2012)

banned cos thank you 
Yours is the same :/


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 2, 2012)

Banned cuz D: i noes!!!


----------



## Harumy (Mar 4, 2012)

Banned cause /blank


----------



## Hydreigon (Mar 4, 2012)

Banned to let you guys know I'm still alive and well.


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 5, 2012)

Banned cuz =D


----------



## Harumy (Mar 5, 2012)

Banned cause she's alive too


----------



## Hydreigon (Mar 5, 2012)

Banned cuz she is


----------



## Narayan (Mar 5, 2012)

banned coz i'm back.


----------



## Paarish (Mar 5, 2012)

banned cos you're back


----------



## Hydreigon (Mar 5, 2012)

Banned cuz he's back.


----------



## Paarish (Mar 5, 2012)

banned cos you're back


----------



## Hydreigon (Mar 5, 2012)

Banned cuz I am? I haven't been posting in the past few days, that's all. :/


----------



## Narayan (Mar 5, 2012)

banned coz in this thread if you hadn't posted within 24 hours means you left.


----------



## Hydreigon (Mar 5, 2012)

Banned cuz I see... :/


----------



## Narayan (Mar 5, 2012)

banned coz now you know.


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 6, 2012)

Banned cuz NARA-KUN!!!


----------



## Narayan (Mar 6, 2012)

banned coz F/I!! ready for some more spamming?


----------



## Paarish (Mar 6, 2012)

banned cos i know i am


----------



## Narayan (Mar 6, 2012)

banned coz ???

j/k


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 6, 2012)

Banned cuz c'mon, it would be like old times 

Edit: oh, and this makes 4000 posts in this thread!!!


----------



## Narayan (Mar 6, 2012)

banned coz gratz!

i've been left behind..


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 6, 2012)

Banned cuz I think I should stop ._.


----------



## Paarish (Mar 6, 2012)

banned cos no~~


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 6, 2012)

Banned cuz ._. it will take a while for anyone to catch up to me anywayz...


----------



## Narayan (Mar 6, 2012)

banned coz it'll take me a year.


----------



## Paarish (Mar 6, 2012)

banned cos im several away from 4500 EOF Posts


----------



## Narayan (Mar 6, 2012)

banned coz who's that in your sig paary?


----------



## Paarish (Mar 6, 2012)

banned for not knowing who they are


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 6, 2012)

Banned cuz... a week or so now >__>; and i dont even gets DLC *shakes fist at gamestop*


----------



## Paarish (Mar 6, 2012)

banned cos i'm gonna be a good boy and wait for the EU release c:


----------



## Narayan (Mar 6, 2012)

banned coz  i don't get what games you mean anymore.


----------



## Paarish (Mar 6, 2012)

banned cos we're still talking about Tales of Graces F PS3 (Coming out this March in US)  

yay subliminal advertising


----------



## Narayan (Mar 6, 2012)

banned coz i don't have a ps3 maybe that's why


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 6, 2012)

Banned cuz *trys to come up with a bizzare scheme to get nara-kun a ps3*


----------



## Paarish (Mar 6, 2012)

banned cos narayan should totally sell his PC for a PS3 

and ToGF


----------



## Narayan (Mar 6, 2012)

banned coz i don't even have a decent pc anymore. my bro uses the laptop a lot.


----------



## Paarish (Mar 6, 2012)

banned cos you should sell your brother instead


----------



## Narayan (Mar 6, 2012)

banned coz i can't, i don't own him... yet.


----------



## Paarish (Mar 6, 2012)

banned cos then you should sell... yourself


----------



## Narayan (Mar 6, 2012)

banned coz foreveralone.jpg no one would buy me...


----------



## Paarish (Mar 6, 2012)

banned cos you should try to sell SOMETHING 

you need PS3.


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 6, 2012)

Banned cuz *plays with new phone*


----------



## Paarish (Mar 6, 2012)

banned cos i want an xperia play


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 6, 2012)

Banned cuz I got a motorola droid RAZR :/ and made a crappy blog post about it...


----------



## Paarish (Mar 6, 2012)

banned cos meh :/


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 6, 2012)

Banned cuz... yeah...


----------



## Paarish (Mar 6, 2012)

banned cos it looks nice though.


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 6, 2012)

Banned cuz my first order of business was to fill it with ponies ._.

... Yay fluttershy theme~


----------



## Paarish (Mar 6, 2012)

banned cos you should totally go for it 
then emulators~


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 6, 2012)

Banned cuz I've done both 

and got sonic cd


----------



## Paarish (Mar 6, 2012)

banned cos this is why I want an Xperia Play 
I'll figure something out


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 6, 2012)

Banned from the news!


----------



## Paarish (Mar 6, 2012)

banned from what news?


----------



## Hydreigon (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned cuz you haven't heard? 

I haven't either. ;O;


----------



## Narayan (Mar 7, 2012)

banned coz i heard it.


----------



## vivanlai (Mar 7, 2012)

You are banned from GBA Temp. net for nothing


----------



## Hydreigon (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for nothig prints paper.


----------



## Narayan (Mar 7, 2012)

banned coz i missed the chance to ban him.


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because you also missed the chance to print paper :/


----------



## Narayan (Mar 7, 2012)

banned coz i only want to print money like ninty.


----------



## Paarish (Mar 7, 2012)

banned cos everyone wants to prints money like ninty


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned cuz i just want to print paper


----------



## Black-Ice (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned coz imma moogle
And this moogles birthday is today


----------



## Paarish (Mar 7, 2012)

banned cos you're a cheater so hmph!


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 7, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> Banned coz imma moogle
> And this moogles birthday is today


Banned cuz Happy birthday


----------



## Paarish (Mar 7, 2012)

banned for wishing him a Happy Birthday


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned cuz... ;


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Mar 7, 2012)

banned coz forzen(spelled corect)


----------



## Balee56 (Mar 7, 2012)

bannd cuz fliyng


----------



## Narayan (Mar 7, 2012)

banned coz i saw it! i saw it! look!


----------



## Paarish (Mar 7, 2012)

banned cos what did you see?


----------



## Narayan (Mar 7, 2012)

banned  coz not telling.


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned cos wikileaks leaked what Narayan saw


----------



## Narayan (Mar 7, 2012)

banned coz dammit! they always see everything!!! i was supposed to be the only one.

ehem... btw you a girl?


----------



## Paarish (Mar 7, 2012)

banned for being such a hentai! >_


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Mar 7, 2012)

@[member='Narayan']
Banned cause so what if I am?


----------



## Paarish (Mar 7, 2012)

banned cos it's a trap!


----------



## Harumy (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned cause Hsiraap


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned cause so what if I think Fon Master Ion's cute?



Spoiler


----------



## Paarish (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned cos Guy is better and hotter


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 8, 2012)

Banned cuz Arietta's doll is betterer and hotterererer... err...






Dem faces~


----------



## Narayan (Mar 8, 2012)

banned coz i can't see the pic.


@*ScarletCrystals* traps are fine. as long as you're like aikawa kizuna or Ruka Urushibara


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 8, 2012)

Banned cuz they changed Kohaku's name to Amber >_


----------



## Narayan (Mar 8, 2012)

banned coz your brain should be automatically set to read amber as kohaku


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 8, 2012)

Banned cuz its currently set to muffin mode :/ which replaces every word with muffin


----------



## Narayan (Mar 8, 2012)

banned coz that means you need to eat. preferably muffins.


----------



## Harumy (Mar 8, 2012)

Banned cause i don't eat muffins


----------



## Paarish (Mar 8, 2012)

banned cos Amber makes more sense then Kohaku for english speakers.
Though tbh Amber isn't really a nice name.


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 8, 2012)

Banned cuz I'm gonna blindly and idiotically take the change of name to Amber as a confirmation of both "Tales of Hearts R" and of its localisation


----------



## Paarish (Mar 8, 2012)

banned cos I've already sent a strongly-worded letter to Bamco already for the release date


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 8, 2012)

Banned cuz Cheria's VA is Laura Bailey T_T
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gYtD_dcggTw&feature=youtu.be

>_>; I hates her...


----------



## Paarish (Mar 8, 2012)

banned cos i saw that video already and by "saw" i mean skimmed because i don't want to be spoiled


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 8, 2012)

Banned cuz I'd expect you to have 

And that happens at about 20 minutes into the game anyways, so you wouldn't be spoiled much...


----------



## Paarish (Mar 8, 2012)

banned cos a spoiler is a spoiler \( >o


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 8, 2012)

Banned cuz okayz 

 the english release will mark my 7th playthrough~


----------



## Paarish (Mar 8, 2012)

banned cos this will only be my 2nd


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 8, 2012)

Banned cuz i forgot to go to sleep :/ 

*keeps playing dynasty warriors next*


----------



## Paarish (Mar 8, 2012)

banned cos you have dynasty warriors next!
I WANT SO BAD!!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 8, 2012)

Banned cuz it arrived tod- 
...

Yesterday...


----------



## Paarish (Mar 8, 2012)

banned cos in other news i finally beat vanitas remnant.
Now for Unknown o_o


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 8, 2012)

Banned cuz, that reminds me, i still need to play kingdom hearts


----------



## Paarish (Mar 8, 2012)

banned cos you should even if it's only for the battle system


----------



## Harumy (Mar 8, 2012)

Banned cause when i come here you're always the last one!


----------



## Hydreigon (Mar 9, 2012)

Banned cuz I should probably catch up to FI... :/

I doubt I ever will, though.


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 9, 2012)

Banned cuz you will when i stop posting


----------



## Hydreigon (Mar 9, 2012)

Banned cuz D:


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 9, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## Hydreigon (Mar 9, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## Narayan (Mar 9, 2012)

let's bring back the love. 
 you all so much.


----------



## Hydreigon (Mar 9, 2012)

ed

This thread needs moar love.


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 9, 2012)

ed with loving


----------



## Narayan (Mar 9, 2012)

ed for  ing ponies!


----------



## Hydreigon (Mar 9, 2012)

ed cuz I can't help but  them.


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 9, 2012)

ed with the power of


----------



## Narayan (Mar 9, 2012)

ed for the  

hmm....


----------



## Paarish (Mar 9, 2012)

ed cos


----------



## Narayan (Mar 9, 2012)

banned for  ing me

no  s for you.


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 9, 2012)

ed to neutralize the ban~


----------



## Paarish (Mar 9, 2012)

ed cos

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1HBDmRC5NA4


----------



## Narayan (Mar 9, 2012)

coz of waf- wait what am i saying? whose in my head?


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 9, 2012)

ed cuz Lunar Requiem hmm? Eh... it works...


----------



## Paarish (Mar 9, 2012)

banned cos i was thinking the same thing.
I dunno what Byakuya Senmetsuken translates into but I like that translation


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 9, 2012)

ed cuz


----------



## Paarish (Mar 9, 2012)

banned cos 



Spoiler


----------



## Narayan (Mar 9, 2012)

banned coz i feel left out...


----------



## Paarish (Mar 9, 2012)

banned cos if you had a PS3...


----------



## Narayan (Mar 9, 2012)

banned coz there's that talk again.


----------



## Paarish (Mar 9, 2012)

banned cos trollface.jpg


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 9, 2012)

Banned cuz *forces paary to buy nara-kun a ps3*


----------



## Paarish (Mar 9, 2012)

banned cos i lack the funds D:


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 9, 2012)

Banned cuz... but he needs graces F D=


----------



## Paarish (Mar 9, 2012)

banned cos i know~
he has to get it himself!!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 9, 2012)

Banned cuz D=

Also: innocence R's grade shop is so awkward :/
200 grade Carries Level, stats, Styles, Artes, and Cooking level over... 
2000 grade for 5x exp :/


----------



## Paarish (Mar 9, 2012)

whaa---? 
banned cos whoever decided on those numbers should get a minor injury


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 9, 2012)

Banned cuz perhaps the most awkward thing is that you have to pay 10 grade to transfer your REMAINING grade to next playthrough... :/

I mean, WTF?!


----------



## Paarish (Mar 9, 2012)

banned cos i hope s/he gets a major injury now >_


----------



## Narayan (Mar 9, 2012)

banned coz that's it. i will get work!!


----------



## Paarish (Mar 9, 2012)

banned cos you will!


----------



## Narayan (Mar 9, 2012)

banned coz i'm feeling lazy though...


----------



## Paarish (Mar 9, 2012)

banned cos


----------



## Narayan (Mar 9, 2012)

banned coz okay okay! i will. 


but will i still have time to play?


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 9, 2012)

Banned cuz I wish I could be payed to play D=

*contemplates reviewing games*


----------



## Narayan (Mar 9, 2012)

banned coz well here you can be. 

we all know how grindy korean mmorpgs are right? so rich people hire some players to be their character's pilot. 
the perks? you get paid, you get some items that you pick up in-game(don't tell you picked it up), hire another pilot(the money you get for being a pilot).


----------



## Paarish (Mar 9, 2012)

Banned cos easy work


----------



## Narayan (Mar 9, 2012)

banned coz yeah, if you want to play for 10-15+ hours a day...


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 9, 2012)

Banned cuz WHO DOESN'T?! 

*makes another coffee*


----------



## Narayan (Mar 9, 2012)

banned coz i see, you're all gaming addicts... -_-


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 9, 2012)

Banned cuz I'm a coffee addict dammit >_<

Gaming is just the result of not being able to sleep :/


----------



## Narayan (Mar 9, 2012)

banned coz that's worse than being a gaming addict...


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 10, 2012)

Banned cuz ._.

err...

Yeah >_


----------



## vivanlai (Mar 10, 2012)

Banned for umm uhh... D:


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 10, 2012)

You are banned for not banning on the spot


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 10, 2012)

ed as an alternate to banning...


----------



## Hydreigon (Mar 10, 2012)

ed as an alternative to


----------



## Deleted member 282441 (Mar 11, 2012)

You have banned for OVER 9000!


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned cause does not compute


----------



## Narayan (Mar 11, 2012)

banned coz there's no such thing as over 9000


----------



## Paarish (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for saying silly things


----------



## Narayan (Mar 11, 2012)

banned because i'm not.


----------



## Paarish (Mar 11, 2012)

banned cos yes you are


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 11, 2012)

Random distraction ban.


----------



## Hydreigon (Mar 11, 2012)

Nothig is suspected ban.


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 11, 2012)

Everythig knows where you live ban.


----------



## Hydreigon (Mar 11, 2012)

*runs away from everythig ban*


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 11, 2012)

ban


----------



## Hydreigon (Mar 11, 2012)

ban


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 12, 2012)

Believe it!!! ban.


----------



## ShinyLatios (Mar 12, 2012)

Banned for too much pony.


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 12, 2012)

Banned for not admiring my greatness!


----------



## ShinyLatios (Mar 12, 2012)

The Catboy said:


> Banned for not admiring my greatness!



Banned for making an absurd statement.
you know I love you


----------



## Black-Ice (Mar 12, 2012)

ShinyLatios said:


> The Catboy said:
> 
> 
> > Banned for not admiring my greatness!
> ...


Banned coz Moogle ses so


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Mar 13, 2012)

Banned cause Bunny has more authority.


----------



## Deleted member 282441 (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## Hydreigon (Mar 13, 2012)

Kicked and banned.


----------



## Harumy (Mar 13, 2012)

Banned cause *Harumy dies and doesn't tell you why*


----------



## Hydreigon (Mar 14, 2012)

Banned cuz D: you can't die! >.


----------



## Narayan (Mar 14, 2012)

Banned coz *revives Sleeping Harumy*


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 14, 2012)

Banned cuz no one touches my lil sister >:


----------



## NeoSupaMario (Mar 14, 2012)

Banned cuz you all banning other people is starting to




PISS ME OFF


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 14, 2012)

Banned so you can chill d00d~


----------



## Narayan (Mar 14, 2012)

@DS banned coz i did.


----------



## NeoSupaMario (Mar 14, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Banned so you can chill d00d~


Banned cuz you're frozen and YOU CANT TAKE THE HEAT




WHAT NOW SUCKA


----------



## Hydreigon (Mar 14, 2012)

Banned cuz *raises, dilates, and moves the sun closer to the earth*


----------



## Narayan (Mar 14, 2012)

banned coz inside his frozen body, lies a flame burning with passion.


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 14, 2012)

NeoSupaMario said:


> FrozenIndignation said:
> 
> 
> > Banned so you can chill d00d~
> ...


Banned cuz


----------



## Hydreigon (Mar 14, 2012)

Banned cuz





wait...


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 14, 2012)

Banned cuz

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y0srkFL5Lzo


----------



## Hydreigon (Mar 14, 2012)

Banned cuz fluttershy was playing...and she lost.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yz5BE9mZ-ro


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 14, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## Paarish (Mar 14, 2012)

banned cos not THIS again


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 14, 2012)

ed cuz 

 

D:


----------



## Narayan (Mar 14, 2012)

banned coz i can't keep up with the videos and images...


----------



## vivanlai (Mar 14, 2012)

Banned For Not Keeping Up With The Videos And Images.


----------



## Narayan (Mar 14, 2012)

banned coz i've been left out since.....i forgot when.


----------



## Paarish (Mar 14, 2012)

banned cos there's only one way to NOT be left out... 

buy a ps3


----------



## Narayan (Mar 14, 2012)

banned coz stop reminding me that i don't have money...


----------



## Paarish (Mar 14, 2012)

banned cos D:
*poke*
Get a job
*poke* *poke*


----------



## Narayan (Mar 14, 2012)

banned coz okay....this summer


----------



## Paarish (Mar 14, 2012)

banned cos good 
Now onto the next business: F/I BETRAYING OUR PAL BRETHERN!


----------



## Narayan (Mar 14, 2012)

banned coz what do you mean??


----------



## Paarish (Mar 14, 2012)

banned cos he's importing the US version of TOGF 
No one wants to wait like I'm doing


----------



## Narayan (Mar 14, 2012)

banned coz...well, aus has us in it.


----------



## Paarish (Mar 14, 2012)

banned cos no.


----------



## Narayan (Mar 14, 2012)

banned cos well...actually if i had a ps3, iirc what we really get here are us releases...
so if joined, i might be on the other side as well.


----------



## Paarish (Mar 14, 2012)

banned cos you're okay because you wouldn't be importing.
Frozen should waiting with me~ (even though he already has the japanese version of the game)


----------



## Narayan (Mar 14, 2012)

banned coz well...i don't really force someone not to if they really want to.
but it isn't fun to leave someone jealous because he can't play the game yet. 
but maybe if he just don't talk to you about it you might forget.
however you already know that he imported the game, it'll keep you awake at night.


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 14, 2012)

Banned cuz


Paarish said:


> banned cos he's importing the US version of TOGF
> No one wants to wait like I'm doing


Bleh, what wrong with wanting all 3 versions of the game?

>_>; the lack of a solid release date doesn't help...
Well... that and how nightmare inducing it was to find tales of the abyss here in the first place >_


----------



## Paarish (Mar 14, 2012)

banned cos it's true... it does...


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 14, 2012)

Paarish said:


> banned cos it's true... it does...




Banned cuz I'm sorry >_


----------



## Narayan (Mar 14, 2012)

banned coz all better now?

no kiss! j/k. hehehe


----------



## Paarish (Mar 14, 2012)

banned cos


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 14, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## Paarish (Mar 14, 2012)

ed cos


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 14, 2012)

ed like a Baws


----------



## Paarish (Mar 14, 2012)

ed cos


----------



## ShinyLatios (Mar 14, 2012)

Banned cause of ban-tennis. thats right, you're both banned.


----------



## Sheimi (Mar 14, 2012)

Banned cuz i'm hungry.


----------



## Harumy (Mar 14, 2012)

Banned cause someone revived me, thank you!


----------



## Narayan (Mar 15, 2012)

banned coz that costs $5


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 15, 2012)

Banned cuz I missed the delivery man >_


----------



## Hydreigon (Mar 15, 2012)

Banned cuz he sent you a message from the future.


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 15, 2012)

Banned cuz this world's fourth wall keeps breaking around me >_


----------



## Hydreigon (Mar 15, 2012)

Banned cuz the last time the fourth wall broke...


----------



## NeoSupaMario (Mar 15, 2012)

Banned cuz I GOT THE POW-AH!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Mar 15, 2012)

Banned cuz no you don't.


----------



## NeoSupaMario (Mar 15, 2012)

Banned cuz ur pony avatar says so.

~Trolling is so much fun.


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 15, 2012)

Banned cuz that pic is way overused and not funny anymore .__.


----------



## Hydreigon (Mar 15, 2012)

Banned cuz I concur!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Mar 15, 2012)

Banned cos I haven't been on the 'temp for ages and need to make room for myself.


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 15, 2012)

Banned for leaving your post in the midst of a Zelda fiend attack despite being a veteran of several pokefiend and kingdom hearts zombie attacks.


----------



## Narayan (Mar 15, 2012)

banned because it is only now that i have seen that "Reportes" group.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Mar 15, 2012)

Banned for getting in the way of me banning FAST!


----------



## Paarish (Mar 15, 2012)

banned for finally coming back. I hope you are well


----------



## TrolleyDave (Mar 15, 2012)

Banned for banning me after coming back, as it means I'll have to go away again now!   Yeah I'm good mate!  How's yourself doing?


----------



## Narayan (Mar 15, 2012)

banned coz i'm sorry, in order to ban fast, you have to be fast enough. 

but please don't go away.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Mar 15, 2012)

Banned for reminding me that I'm getting slower in my old age!


----------



## Paarish (Mar 15, 2012)

banned cos im doing so-so. 

It's good to know you're feeling better


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 15, 2012)

Banned with joy


----------



## TrolleyDave (Mar 15, 2012)

Banned with happy happy joy joy!

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cXSOD1N5lR4[/youtube]


----------



## Hydreigon (Mar 15, 2012)

Banned cuz you're back! 
(I should be a little more active... )


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 15, 2012)

Banned cuz I should probably stop being so active >_


----------



## Hydreigon (Mar 15, 2012)

Banned cuz maybe you aren't active enough.


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 15, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## Hydreigon (Mar 15, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 15, 2012)

Banned so you can do the impossible, see the invisible...


----------



## Hydreigon (Mar 15, 2012)

Banned cuz raw! raw! fight the power!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 15, 2012)

Banned cuz clean the uncleanable, wash the unwashable.


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Mar 15, 2012)

Banned cause I hate washing test tubes.


----------



## Hydreigon (Mar 15, 2012)

Banned cuz THAT'S IMPOSSIBRU


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 15, 2012)

Banned cuz washing them (test tubes) is fun ;

*puts a small piece of sodium in a dry test-tube and asks partner to clean*


----------



## Harumy (Mar 15, 2012)

Banned cause she's sexy and she knows it


----------



## Paarish (Mar 15, 2012)

banned cos who is? >_>


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 15, 2012)

Banned cuz... me?


----------



## Hydreigon (Mar 15, 2012)

Banned cuz
>.>


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 15, 2012)

Banned cuz *turns into a banana bag*


----------



## Harumy (Mar 15, 2012)

Banned cause "yes you" lol


----------



## Hydreigon (Mar 15, 2012)

Banned cuz this banana bag won't open ._.


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Mar 15, 2012)

Banned cause *slices bag open with BFS*.


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 15, 2012)

Banned for cutting me with a BFS D=


----------



## Harumy (Mar 15, 2012)

*puts some glue on frozen*

Banned cause you're one again lol


----------



## Hydreigon (Mar 15, 2012)

Banned cuz neither can I


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 15, 2012)

Banned cuz i want more ninja...


----------



## Hydreigon (Mar 15, 2012)

Banned cuz I didn't realize I was ninja'd.

I suspect nothig.


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 15, 2012)

Banned for suspecting nothig when you could suspect everythig


----------



## Hydreigon (Mar 15, 2012)

Banned cuz I chose to suspect nothig.


----------



## Harumy (Mar 15, 2012)

Banned cause 4768-7471-7239


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 15, 2012)

Banned for mentioning my 3DS friend code...


----------



## Hydreigon (Mar 15, 2012)

Banned cuz that was mine.


----------



## Harumy (Mar 15, 2012)

Banned cause i changed it


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 15, 2012)

Banned for edit ninja'ing me >_


----------



## Harumy (Mar 15, 2012)

Banned cause i want to see your eyes xD


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Mar 15, 2012)

Banned cause you'd go mad if you stared into my eyes.


----------



## Harumy (Mar 15, 2012)

Banned cause i dont know why u say that


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Mar 15, 2012)

Banned cause my ava is a lunatic bunny.


----------



## Harumy (Mar 15, 2012)

Banned cause bunnies are cute


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Mar 15, 2012)

Banned cause I agree (not to disagree).


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 15, 2012)

Banned cuz i concur


----------



## Hydreigon (Mar 15, 2012)

Banned cuz we approve of this!


----------



## Harumy (Mar 15, 2012)

Banned cause i dont know what to say


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 15, 2012)

Banned cuz we approve of the direction this thread has taken


----------



## Harumy (Mar 15, 2012)

Banned cause im going to bed!!

Bye all! Thanks for making me kill time here in your company =3
You're cool


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 15, 2012)

Banned cuz goodnight


----------



## Hydreigon (Mar 15, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## Narayan (Mar 16, 2012)

banned coz now i think i'm alone again.


----------



## Paarish (Mar 16, 2012)

banned for the sake of banning


----------



## Narayan (Mar 16, 2012)

banned coz that reason's old.


----------



## Paarish (Mar 16, 2012)

banned cos thanks!


----------



## Narayan (Mar 16, 2012)

banned coz i don't get it.


----------



## Paarish (Mar 16, 2012)

banned cos you need to watch South Park more then.


----------



## Narayan (Mar 16, 2012)

banned coz i don't know where to watch?


----------



## NeoSupaMario (Mar 16, 2012)

Banned cuz this thread is getting too confuzzling.


----------



## Narayan (Mar 16, 2012)

banned coz...


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Mar 16, 2012)

Banned cause...
I love the dramatic tension an ellipsis creates!
...
...
...
see?


----------



## Narayan (Mar 16, 2012)

banned coz... only if it's after some words.


----------



## NeoSupaMario (Mar 16, 2012)

Banned cuz you tried to get me killed in the bunker traitor.


----------



## Narayan (Mar 16, 2012)

banned coz i was never with you in the first place.


----------



## NeoSupaMario (Mar 16, 2012)

Banned cuz WTF do u mean by that?


----------



## Narayan (Mar 16, 2012)

banned coz exactly how it sounds.


----------



## Paarish (Mar 16, 2012)

banned cos you should try looking!


----------



## Narayan (Mar 16, 2012)

banned coz looking for?


----------



## Paarish (Mar 16, 2012)

South Park..

banned for being a baka


----------



## Narayan (Mar 16, 2012)

banned because i simply forgot.


----------



## Hydreigon (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned cuz I have no idea.


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned as a minor break from my current addiction... this proves i can quits WHENEVERS I VANTS!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned cuz... *brews a cup of coffee*


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned cuz *makes herself another coffee*


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned coz said coffie


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned cuz I just ran out of coffee :/

le sad...


----------



## Hydreigon (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned cuz *brews another cup of coffee*


----------



## Paarish (Mar 17, 2012)

banned cos F/I NEEDS MORE COFFEE!
YOU'RE NOT BREWING ENOUGH, MAN!


----------



## R4Liam (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned 'cause coffee is nassttyyy  ehhhh


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned cuz coffee is the source of my POWER!!!


----------



## Paarish (Mar 17, 2012)

banned cos it gives you:



Spoiler


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned cuz I think I might need to sleep now ._.


----------



## Hydreigon (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned cuz I think you need even more coffee.


----------



## Narayan (Mar 18, 2012)

banned coz here's more coffee


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 18, 2012)

Banned for awakening me from my slumber ._.


----------



## Narayan (Mar 18, 2012)

banned coz i didn't kiss you though.


----------



## Paarish (Mar 18, 2012)

Banned cos someone must've...


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 18, 2012)

Banned cuz  but who?!


----------



## Narayan (Mar 18, 2012)

banned coz harumy?


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 18, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## Hydreigon (Mar 18, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## Narayan (Mar 18, 2012)

banned coz @[member='Harumy']


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 18, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## Hydreigon (Mar 18, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## Narayan (Mar 18, 2012)

banned coz harumy's no coming, should we summon someone else?


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 18, 2012)

Narayan said:


> banned coz harumy's no comming, should we summon someone else?


Banned cuz I know EXACTLY who to summon 

@[member='Narayan']


----------



## Narayan (Mar 18, 2012)

but i'm already here. banned.


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 18, 2012)

Banned cuz thats the joke


----------



## Hydreigon (Mar 18, 2012)

@[member='FrozenIndignation']

Banned.


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 18, 2012)

To those who read this, let it be known henceforth... that you are banned.



Spoiler: 




@[member='Hydreigon']


----------



## Narayan (Mar 18, 2012)

@Hydreigon banned.

dammit. F/I ninja'd me.


----------



## Hydreigon (Mar 18, 2012)

@[member='Narayan']
To the moooooooon!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 18, 2012)

Banned while on THE MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOON!


----------



## Hydreigon (Mar 18, 2012)

Banned cuz you liek bananas


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 18, 2012)

Banned cuz bananas play yakity sax


----------



## Hydreigon (Mar 18, 2012)

Banned cuz I put one in my ear.


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 18, 2012)

Banned cuz I need to find candy mountain.


----------



## Hydreigon (Mar 18, 2012)

Banned cuz they leveled sugar cube corner! D:


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 18, 2012)

Banned cuz pinkie pie assaulted them with cake


----------



## Hydreigon (Mar 18, 2012)

Banned cuz how dare you take the cake!! >.


----------



## Narayan (Mar 18, 2012)

om nom nom oh, i wasn't supposed to eat it?


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 18, 2012)

It was a lie ._.


----------



## Narayan (Mar 18, 2012)

you lied to me?


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 18, 2012)

Of course, I always lie.


----------



## Narayan (Mar 18, 2012)

then could that be a lie too?


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 18, 2012)




----------



## Narayan (Mar 18, 2012)

meh, if you did lie, then that means you don't always lie. still you lie.


----------



## Paarish (Mar 18, 2012)

Banned for discussing the obvious


----------



## Hydreigon (Mar 18, 2012)

Banned for pointing out the obvious


----------



## TeddyPain (Mar 19, 2012)

Banned because shut up.


----------



## Hydreigon (Mar 19, 2012)

Banned cuz watch out guys, we're dealing with a badass here!


----------



## Narayan (Mar 19, 2012)

banned coz you forgot the image.


----------



## Paarish (Mar 19, 2012)

banned cos no

YOU forgot the image!


----------



## Narayan (Mar 19, 2012)

banned coz what image?


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 19, 2012)

Banned cuz the image has you...


----------



## Paarish (Mar 19, 2012)

banned cos ROYAL KANITAMA!?


----------



## Narayan (Mar 19, 2012)

banned coz something i don't get again.

edit- i just watched sophie saying royal kanitama and the first thing that came to mind "i need a ps3"


----------



## Paarish (Mar 19, 2012)

banned cos royalkanitamaroyalkanitamaroyalkanitamaroyalkanitama

TBH I think I prefer the english version when cos she acts like a zombie:

crablettes... crablettes...


----------



## Narayan (Mar 19, 2012)

banned cpz yeah, watched both and english version is still good, better actually coz i can understand it.


----------



## Paarish (Mar 19, 2012)

banned for not understanding it initially 

(there's a subbed version of the japanese one out there somewhere however the english version did a good job translating it so w/e)


----------



## Narayan (Mar 19, 2012)

banned coz i watched the english one first.


----------



## Paarish (Mar 19, 2012)

banned cos i can't think of a reason anymore >_>


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 19, 2012)

Banned cuz
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wQlE0x363do


----------



## Paarish (Mar 19, 2012)

banned cos that's only the Wii version 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LYoIZYVT4xY


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 19, 2012)

Banned for showing a superior version


----------



## Paarish (Mar 19, 2012)

banned cos you should've done that to begin with!


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 19, 2012)

Banned cuz 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r4UK2nenYzs


----------



## Paarish (Mar 19, 2012)

banned cos bryce didn't add any "oomph" when he yelled out Blue Earth


----------



## Narayan (Mar 19, 2012)

banned coz i'll just sit here in the corner...eating chips.


----------



## Paarish (Mar 19, 2012)

bannd cos hey!
that's the "Tales fans" corner! And the "Tales fans" chips!


----------



## Narayan (Mar 19, 2012)

banned coz oh sorry...wrong corner.


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 19, 2012)

Paarish said:


> banned cos bryce didn't add any "oomph" when he yelled out Blue Earth


Banned cuz when I read Bryce I initially thought of the first boss in Graces f ._.;

same name...


----------



## Paarish (Mar 19, 2012)

Narayan said:


> banned coz oh sorry...wrong corner.


banned cos you should wear your glasses more often! 



FrozenIndignation said:


> Paarish said:
> 
> 
> > banned cos bryce didn't add any "oomph" when he yelled out Blue Earth
> ...


banned cos AAGH! SPOILERS! >O<
(actually i already knew that )


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 19, 2012)

Banned cuz slime queen


----------



## Narayan (Mar 19, 2012)

banned coz i will if you're not wearing them.


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 19, 2012)

Banned cuz... okay, WHO THE HELL REPLACED MY GLASSES WITH BEER GOGGLES?!


----------



## Paarish (Mar 19, 2012)

Narayan said:


> banned coz i will if you're not wearing them.


that explains why everything is all... weird.. >_>
here you go! *gives them back*



FrozenIndignation said:


> Banned cuz slime queen


banned cos NO~~~~~~~ (i hated that boss cos it looked really happy and i wanted to give it a hug but then it stabbed me )


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 19, 2012)

Paarish said:


> FrozenIndignation said:
> 
> 
> > Banned cuz slime queen
> ...


Banned cuz I can't remember how many times I've lost to it >_


----------



## Paarish (Mar 19, 2012)

banned cos real men play on Chaos!


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 19, 2012)

Banned cuz 

ne-wayz, I didn't get chaos until about the time i got hubert...


----------



## Paarish (Mar 19, 2012)

banned cos Hubert is the best and he's so


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 19, 2012)

Banned cuz Pascal >>>>> everyone else


----------



## Paarish (Mar 19, 2012)

banned cos you should stop smoking whatever you've been smoking >_>


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 19, 2012)

Banned for not having the opportunity to experience the badass awesomeness that is Pascal!!!


----------



## Paarish (Mar 19, 2012)

banned cos i have... i mean...

SAPPHIRING.... SQUAD!!!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 19, 2012)

Banned cuz y'okay


----------



## Paarish (Mar 19, 2012)

banned cos Hubert is better
even if he speaks bad French >_>


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 19, 2012)

Banned cuz HubertxPascal


----------



## Paarish (Mar 19, 2012)

banned cos OMG
NO

Pascal=Female=Ew :3


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 19, 2012)

Banned cuz 

>_


----------



## Paarish (Mar 19, 2012)

banned cos you totally should've said:

AsbelxRichard

or

RichardxHubert

or

AsbelxMalik

or 

MalikxRichard

or 

HubertxMalik


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 19, 2012)

Banned cuz males are icky... >_>;


----------



## Paarish (Mar 19, 2012)

bannd cos if i take that into account you just called yourself icky 

that's not very nice F/I


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 19, 2012)

Banned cuz  I DID?!

... check my profile >_>;


----------



## Paarish (Mar 19, 2012)

banned cos for catching me out >_>


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 19, 2012)

Banned cuz >_>;


----------



## Paarish (Mar 19, 2012)

banned for not noticing my grammatical error


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 19, 2012)

Banned cuz I did... >_>;


----------



## Paarish (Mar 19, 2012)

banned cos no you didn't
stop lying

you liar

you


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 19, 2012)

Banned cuz



FrozenIndignation said:


> I always lie.


----------



## Paarish (Mar 19, 2012)

holy fucking shit

deja vu


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 19, 2012)

Banned cuz yeah... i swear ive seen these exact potatoes before...


----------



## Paarish (Mar 19, 2012)

banned cos i feel sick

all this talk about potatoes...


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 19, 2012)

Banned cuz yeah... This one seems to able to talk... keeps saying something about cake...

Also... 71 guests watching us


----------



## Paarish (Mar 19, 2012)

banned cos that's creepy..
They must like me!


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 19, 2012)

Banned cuz you should feel proud for having 71 stalkers~


----------



## Paarish (Mar 19, 2012)

banned cos i should?

EDIT: Make that 72 stalkers


----------



## Narayan (Mar 19, 2012)

banned coz no. those are my friends. we're having a meeting.


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 19, 2012)

Banned for having a meeting without me


----------



## Paarish (Mar 19, 2012)

banned cos D:
I feel so left out


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 19, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## Paarish (Mar 19, 2012)

banned cos they're all gone now


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 19, 2012)

Banned cuz... *thinks of making a tales of graces f ava/sig*


----------



## Paarish (Mar 19, 2012)

banned cos i beat you to it a month ago


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 19, 2012)

Banned cuz >_>; i was thinking of joining you actually... 

Asbel, sophie, and richard making a friendship pact sort of thing...


----------



## Paarish (Mar 19, 2012)

banned cos my ava/sig is from Tales of the Heroes from Cheria's storyline


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 19, 2012)

Banned cuz I've neglected to play that ;


----------



## Paarish (Mar 19, 2012)

banned cos with the release of ToIR and ToGF i don't blame you

Speaking of ToIR look what I just read on Tales forum:



> The pure swag of Norio Wakamoto walking past them causes them to die



I think you can guess who they're referring to


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 19, 2012)

Paarish said:


> > The pure swag of Norio Wakamoto walking past them causes them to die
> 
> 
> 
> I think you can guess who they're referring to




Banned cuz that quote is extremely accurate 

Edit: added link


----------



## Paarish (Mar 19, 2012)

banned cos people don't appreciate the power of Echte Schwarz and Mr. Wakamoto


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 19, 2012)

Banned for truth


----------



## Paarish (Mar 19, 2012)

banned cos ive run out of reasons


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 19, 2012)

Banned cuz just make them up


----------



## Paarish (Mar 19, 2012)

banned for gobble-dee-goo


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 19, 2012)

Banned for the obfuscation of myrmidons...


----------



## Paarish (Mar 19, 2012)

banned cos i have no idea what you just said


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 19, 2012)

Banned cuz forsooth, i doth love the use of obscure words


----------



## Paarish (Mar 19, 2012)

banned cos...


NANI!?


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 19, 2012)

Banned cuz I still haven't touched my copy of blazblue yet... *sigh*...

*continues playing graces f*


----------



## Paarish (Mar 19, 2012)

banned cos i need to play BlazBlue more


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 19, 2012)

Banned cuz so do I >_>;


----------



## Paarish (Mar 19, 2012)

banned cos no you don't


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 19, 2012)

Banned cuz you don't know how much blazblue I've played ;


----------



## Paarish (Mar 19, 2012)

banned cos you don't know how much BlazBlue I've played either


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 19, 2012)

Banned cuz, while true, you're the one who commented on me needing to play it more.

But seriously, I needs to play it moar  all I've done is beat story :/


----------



## Paarish (Mar 19, 2012)

banned cos all i've done is beat ONE story


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 19, 2012)

Banned cuz D:

...

Which one?


----------



## Paarish (Mar 19, 2012)

banned cos i dunno...
the guy that died >_>

OFFTOPIC: Why do i feel the need to mime "Dhaos Laser!" when I see Milla's mystic arte? ;


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 19, 2012)

Banned cuz... I'll just asume you mean the main character... maybe... *is confused*

And its probably because of the similar look... SUPAH MILAH RAYZAH!!!


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Mar 19, 2012)

Banned cause Dhaos Corridor is more awesome. 75% more awesome.


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 20, 2012)

Banned cuz FEVER DREAM =D


----------



## Paarish (Mar 20, 2012)

Banned cos real men speak with their backs


And yes I did mean the MC


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 20, 2012)

Banned cuz okayz


----------



## Paarish (Mar 20, 2012)

Banned cos zyako


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 20, 2012)

Banned cuz okie dokie lokie


----------



## Hydreigon (Mar 20, 2012)

Banned cuz we need half a day and no more!


----------



## Harumy (Mar 20, 2012)

Banned cause you're always ALWAYS HERE!!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 20, 2012)

Banned for realizing ._.


----------



## Hydreigon (Mar 20, 2012)

Banned cuz I am?


----------



## Harumy (Mar 20, 2012)

Banned cause Yes you are!


----------



## Hydreigon (Mar 20, 2012)

Banned cuz 

I still don't have as many posts as FI.. D:_yet_.​


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 21, 2012)

Banned cuz you have about a hundred more posts than me D:


----------



## Hydreigon (Mar 21, 2012)

Banned cuz you have about three thousand more posts than me D:


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 21, 2012)

Banned cuz you only need 50 more posts for custom title D:


----------



## Fear Zoa (Mar 21, 2012)

Banned for clicky siggy


----------



## Hydreigon (Mar 21, 2012)

Banned cuz I haven't posted outside the EoF for a long time. And I mean a looooooooooooong time.


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 21, 2012)

Banned cuz you can see how often I post outside EoF ;


----------



## Fear Zoa (Mar 21, 2012)

Banned for not being banned good enough the first time


----------



## Hydreigon (Mar 21, 2012)

Banned cuz I don't know how I even got ninja'd. 

Note to self: don't try multitasking.


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 21, 2012)

Banned cuz I seem to able to ninja even when multi-tasking :/


----------



## Hydreigon (Mar 21, 2012)

Banned cuz maybe I'm just slow as hell.


----------



## J3LL0 (Mar 21, 2012)

Banned for being too slow


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 21, 2012)

Banned cuz you make me wanna get jello~


----------



## Hydreigon (Mar 21, 2012)

Banned cuz I want a jello pudding pop ._.


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 21, 2012)

Banned cuz i require pocari sweat...


----------



## J3LL0 (Mar 21, 2012)

Banned because I don't know what pocari is.


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 21, 2012)

Banned cuz neither do i ._.


----------



## J3LL0 (Mar 21, 2012)

Banned for making that face at the end.


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 21, 2012)

Banned for not making a face at the end >_


----------



## Hydreigon (Mar 21, 2012)

Banned for making a face at the end. ;O;


----------



## J3LL0 (Mar 21, 2012)

Banned for banning me about not making a face. 

Inception.


----------



## R4Liam (Mar 21, 2012)

Banned because it wasn't funny


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 21, 2012)

Banned cuz I'm not funny


----------



## Hydreigon (Mar 21, 2012)

Banned cuz neither am I.


----------



## J3LL0 (Mar 21, 2012)

banned because we wished we were funny


----------



## Paarish (Mar 21, 2012)

Banned cos I wish you guys were funny as well.


----------



## Harumy (Mar 21, 2012)

Banned cause no one posts here since 8.20 am (here lol)


----------



## Narayan (Mar 21, 2012)

banned coz... posting just so that there was someone who posted.


----------



## Paarish (Mar 21, 2012)

banned cos it's you


----------



## Narayan (Mar 21, 2012)

banned coz no. it's a mod disguised as me.


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 21, 2012)

Banned for the disguise.


----------



## Narayan (Mar 21, 2012)

banned for the lie.


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 21, 2012)

Banned for not wanting this nice big cake.


----------



## Paarish (Mar 21, 2012)

banned cos the cake is a lie! D:

I bet everyone saw THAT one coming


----------



## Narayan (Mar 21, 2012)

banned coz i iz happy. i haz dota 2 invite.


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 21, 2012)

Banned cuz I'm up to the final dungeon in tales of graces F 

Soon...


----------



## Paarish (Mar 21, 2012)

banned cos no one is inviting me for dota 2 D:


----------



## Narayan (Mar 21, 2012)

banned coz you probably didn't sign up for the invite. 

@F/I still not final boss.


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 21, 2012)

Banned cuz the final boss is easy  even his super hidden form~


----------



## Narayan (Mar 21, 2012)

banned coz how do you know?


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 21, 2012)

Banned cuz I've played through the japanese versions a few times


----------



## Narayan (Mar 21, 2012)

banned coz i forgot... you have 3 versions right?


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 21, 2012)

Yeppers 

Banned cuz I love this game so much >3


----------



## Narayan (Mar 21, 2012)

banned coz i'll try to get a ps3 by june or july.


----------



## Paarish (Mar 21, 2012)

banned cos that's just in time for the PAL release


----------



## Harumy (Mar 21, 2012)

Banned cause i say so


----------



## Narayan (Mar 21, 2012)

banned coz i wanna see the rest of your avatar


----------



## Harumy (Mar 21, 2012)

Banned cause i don't know where the full img is :\


----------



## Narayan (Mar 21, 2012)

banned coz nvm, found it.


----------



## Harumy (Mar 21, 2012)

Banned cause thank you ^^

*save as...*


----------



## Fear Zoa (Mar 21, 2012)

Banned for thanking


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 21, 2012)

Banned for thonking...


----------



## Hydreigon (Mar 21, 2012)

Banned for thinking...


----------



## Harumy (Mar 21, 2012)

Banned for not thinking


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 21, 2012)

Banned for sinking...


----------



## Harumy (Mar 21, 2012)

I won't ban you but i want you to ban yourself!


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 21, 2012)

K

I ban myself for the amount of times I have banned other


----------



## Harumy (Mar 21, 2012)

Good girl! Now i ban you!


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 22, 2012)

Banned for banning me again D:


----------



## Hydreigon (Mar 23, 2012)

Banned (again).


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 23, 2012)

Banned cuz 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_cign3njtDQ


----------



## Narayan (Mar 23, 2012)

banned coz dota 2


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 23, 2012)

Banned cuz I just realized hubert has Absolute Zero >_>;


----------



## Paarish (Mar 23, 2012)

Banned cos they should've left it as "All the Way"


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 24, 2012)

Banned cuz i would have supported that "all the way"


----------



## Fear Zoa (Mar 24, 2012)

banned for long name


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 24, 2012)

Banned cuz my name is shortened to F/I

Short enough for you?


----------



## Paarish (Mar 24, 2012)

Banned cos we should just call you F/ or /I

Or maybe just /


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 24, 2012)

Banned cuz I also accept FI


----------



## Hydreigon (Mar 25, 2012)

Banned cuz I remember being called "H-chan" by s4mid4re.


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 25, 2012)

Banned cuz yeah  s4 called you h-chan...


----------



## Hydreigon (Mar 25, 2012)

Banned cuz he hasn't posted in a while.


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 25, 2012)

Banned cuz i think he's dead... 

... but then... that's what i assume when someone doesn't post in this topic within 24 hours...


----------



## Hydreigon (Mar 25, 2012)

Banned cuz that means that I've died and been revived several times.


----------



## Narayan (Mar 25, 2012)

banned coz i got a message saying he was caught outside an elementary school doing something.


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 25, 2012)

Banned cuz that sounds like the most likely possibility...


----------



## Paarish (Mar 25, 2012)

Banned cos I miss Sam-chan D:


----------



## Narayan (Mar 25, 2012)

banned coz we must raise money for his bail. 
call all lolicons!


----------



## pistone (Mar 25, 2012)

banned coz money are not enough .....we must pay with our body for his bail


----------



## Paarish (Mar 25, 2012)

Banned even though I have no objections


----------



## Narayan (Mar 25, 2012)

banned coz i have. i can't sel my body. no one would buy it anyways.


----------



## Paarish (Mar 25, 2012)

Banned cos you won't know 'til you try!


----------



## Narayan (Mar 25, 2012)

banned coz i did. and no one bought me.


----------



## Paarish (Mar 25, 2012)

Banned cos they're dpicks anyway

>:c


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 25, 2012)

Banned cuz we must summon the power of Loli-Ravenger-XXX to help break s4 out of prison!!!


----------



## Harumy (Mar 26, 2012)

Banned cause .................................,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,.............................çlpkpojij


----------



## jarejare3 (Mar 26, 2012)

Banned for believing fake magical ponies.


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 26, 2012)

Banned cuz I for one, welcome our new pony overlords...


----------



## Xuphor (Mar 26, 2012)

Banned because I'm confused why this thread is highlighted yellow now, and I want to ban someone.


----------



## Narayan (Mar 26, 2012)

banned coz it's deemed important.


----------



## Paarish (Mar 26, 2012)

Banned cos it means it is banana flavoured.


----------



## Narayan (Mar 26, 2012)

banned coz i want it cherry flavored.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Mar 26, 2012)

banned cos it's too damned bright...my eyes!!


----------



## Narayan (Mar 26, 2012)

banned coz it's not bright.


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 26, 2012)

Banned cuz this will no doubt help to improve the quality within this topic


----------



## Paarish (Mar 26, 2012)

Banned cos people that are attracted to yellow can ONLY be quality people


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 26, 2012)

Banned cuz you couldn't be more right...

It has been scientifically proven that people who are attracted to a spectrum of light between 570-590 nm are people who have a higher pedigree than that of those whom are attracted by any other color of the visible spectrum...


----------



## Paarish (Mar 26, 2012)

Baanned cos you haven't provided a source >:c

Is there any validity to this experiment?


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 26, 2012)

I say!!!

Banned for questioning the validity of this scientific fact!!!

How dreadfully uncouth...


----------



## Paarish (Mar 26, 2012)

Banned cos you should always question the validity of any study.


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 26, 2012)

Banned because I cant open any spoiler at all.


----------



## Harumy (Mar 26, 2012)

Banned cause that sucks ahah


----------



## Paarish (Mar 26, 2012)

Banned cos I like to ban harumy c:


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 26, 2012)

Banned because you have a 3DS.


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Mar 26, 2012)

Banned cause Reggie says "What's wrong with you?"


----------



## Harumy (Mar 26, 2012)

Banned cause you made the last post


----------



## Paarish (Mar 26, 2012)

banned cos now you did

and i banned you again. yay


----------



## Harumy (Mar 26, 2012)

Banned you for banning me!

Stop banning me


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 26, 2012)

Not banned,,,

The next poster is banned


----------



## Harumy (Mar 26, 2012)

Why?  I Ban YOU cause you can't ban the next poster!


----------



## Paarish (Mar 26, 2012)

banned harumy again 

NEXT TIME DON'T NINJA ME!


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 26, 2012)

Banned with a banana


----------



## Paarish (Mar 26, 2012)

banned with a watermelon


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 26, 2012)

Banned with a melon gel


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Mar 26, 2012)

banned coz banned


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 26, 2012)

Banned with a ban


----------



## Harumy (Mar 26, 2012)

Banned with nothing cause she's sweet (i guess)


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 26, 2012)

Banned with a packet of potato chips


----------



## Harumy (Mar 26, 2012)

I LOVE potato chips!I want a packet now 

Banned cause now i want chips and it's your fault!


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 26, 2012)

Banned cuz I made you want a packet of chips  

My job here is done...


----------



## Hydreigon (Mar 27, 2012)

*logs in, sees yellow thread*



Suddenly, banning you became number one on my to-do list.


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 27, 2012)

Banned cuz it was all predicted...


----------



## Hydreigon (Mar 27, 2012)

Banned cuz nothig predicted it...


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 27, 2012)

Banned cuz the thig is stong with this one...


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Mar 27, 2012)

Banned because we reached page 3500.


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 27, 2012)

Banned cuz I've been posting in this topic for far too long D=


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Mar 27, 2012)

Banned because you banned me for things you had done.


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 27, 2012)

Alright then...

I ban myself D:


----------



## Hydreigon (Mar 27, 2012)

Banana'd.


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 27, 2012)

Bandana'd


----------



## Paarish (Mar 27, 2012)

It's time for banned practice


----------



## Harumy (Mar 27, 2012)

I BAN YOU!!!!!!!!!!!! MUAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Paarish (Mar 27, 2012)

Counter-banned >:c


----------



## Narayan (Mar 27, 2012)

anti-counter-ban


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Mar 27, 2012)

Counter-hit ban.


----------



## Narayan (Mar 27, 2012)

trap-ban!


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Mar 27, 2012)

Quick-play magic ban!


----------



## Harumy (Mar 28, 2012)

Somthing ban


----------



## Narayan (Mar 28, 2012)

equip magic card ban.


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Mar 28, 2012)

Double colorless ban.


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 28, 2012)

Tricycle ban.


----------



## Narayan (Mar 28, 2012)

boyband ban


----------



## Paarish (Mar 28, 2012)

Rubber banned


----------



## Narayan (Mar 28, 2012)

i hereby ban you for....unable to provide me a reason to ban you.


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 28, 2012)

I ban in the full light of the heavens


----------



## Narayan (Mar 28, 2012)

Get ready! Here it comes! 

ban!


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 28, 2012)

Thou... art... at... TEH GAIT... to teh UNN-DER-WURLD!!! ban.


----------



## Narayan (Mar 28, 2012)

Ruinga! 


ban


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 28, 2012)

Thun-dah-GAH ban


----------



## Narayan (Mar 28, 2012)

Blizzara! 

ban


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 28, 2012)

Demi ban.


----------



## Narayan (Mar 28, 2012)

"Oh, I'll show you how lightning strikes."





...where do i put the ban?


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 28, 2012)

"You will NEVER WALK THIS EARTH AGAIN!!!"
Welcome to the banning nest~


----------



## Paarish (Mar 28, 2012)

Sword of ban!
Chill the flesh!

Celsius Caliban!


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 28, 2012)

Dance like the banned, INSTANT VALSE!!!


----------



## Paarish (Mar 28, 2012)

Tremorous Celestial Sundering Shredding Light of Cyclonic Bannery!


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 28, 2012)

A true man speaks with his back... Manlik... BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAN


----------



## Paarish (Mar 28, 2012)

NO

BANS

EVER!!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 28, 2012)

O' brilliant blade of coldest steel, rend the infinite darkness, and ban all those in this thread, SAVAGE WOLF FURY


----------



## Paarish (Mar 28, 2012)

Struggle against these holy chains

Shining banned!


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 28, 2012)

I quell... aMIDst teh Aboounding laight of HEV-EN... THOU... ARTE... AT... ... TEH GAITE... TO DEH UN-DER-WURLD... COME FORTH... THUNDER OF TEH GODS
what de HECK IS DAT?!
It bans... HYAH!!! IN-DIG-NAY-SHUN!!!
It cant be...


----------



## Paarish (Mar 28, 2012)

Power of creation, become my strength
Be my guide, and ban to shreds!

Supreme Banning-ments

This is Maxwell's power!


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 28, 2012)

Banned into the abyss and nihility! Dual the Sol!


----------



## Paarish (Mar 28, 2012)

Banning waters!
Aquarius sphere


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 28, 2012)

Baning wind!
Prism stars.


----------



## Paarish (Mar 28, 2012)

I humble myself in the ban

Shining gate!


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 28, 2012)

Primal fire!
BANNING EXPLOSION


----------



## Paarish (Mar 28, 2012)

Banning darkness
Maxwell minimus!


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 28, 2012)

Paarish!

Banmensional material.


----------



## Paarish (Mar 28, 2012)

I wont lose!
We will persevere!

Banned Earth!


----------



## Harumy (Mar 28, 2012)

Wtf ban


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Mar 28, 2012)

Banning Shadow Frost!
Frozen Void!


----------



## Paarish (Mar 28, 2012)

Demon ban!


----------



## Harumy (Mar 29, 2012)

Hmmm...

Moogle ban = sweet ban


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 29, 2012)

Sleep deprivation ban...


----------



## Narayan (Mar 29, 2012)

getting back sleep ban.


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 29, 2012)

Slumbering ban.


----------



## Narayan (Mar 29, 2012)

damn i think i'm sick ban.


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 29, 2012)

Banned cuz if you are, i hope you get well really quickly...


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 29, 2012)

Banned because I can't find my old bans!


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Mar 29, 2012)

Banned for living in the past.


----------



## Rydian (Mar 29, 2012)

Banned for terrible aliasing in the avatar.


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 29, 2012)

Banned for having the most posts...


----------



## Hydreigon (Mar 29, 2012)

Banned for having the most EoF posts...


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Mar 29, 2012)

Banned for....ah whatever.

*heads off into the sunset*


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 29, 2012)

Banned cuz *runs after sun set begging for it to rain chocolate*


----------



## Hydreigon (Mar 29, 2012)

Banned cuz *raises sun again*


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Mar 29, 2012)

banned for living far far away


----------



## Harumy (Mar 29, 2012)

Banned cause you're canadian!


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Mar 29, 2012)

Banned cause you're not


----------



## Harumy (Mar 29, 2012)

Banned cause you are too!!!

I've never seen another portuguese girl here... :\ maybe im the only one lol


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 29, 2012)

No one bans my sis!!!!

>bans everyone except Harumy


----------



## Harumy (Mar 29, 2012)

I can't ban my bro! I ban me!


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 30, 2012)

I ban myself in light of this new evidence.


----------



## Harumy (Mar 30, 2012)

And here we go... 

I BAN YOU FOR NOTHING!


----------



## Hydreigon (Mar 30, 2012)

I ban you for great justice!


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 30, 2012)

In ad 2101 war was beggining...
What happen?
Someone set up us the ban.


----------



## Hydreigon (Mar 30, 2012)

We get ban.

...What!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 30, 2012)

Main screen turn on.
It ban.


----------



## Hydreigon (Mar 30, 2012)

How are you gentlemen!!

All your ban are belong to us.

You have no chance to ban make your time...

Ha ha ha ha...


----------



## Narayan (Mar 30, 2012)

hidden ban


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 30, 2012)

Hidden ban.


----------



## Narayan (Mar 30, 2012)

and there it is. the hidden ban.


----------



## Hydreigon (Mar 30, 2012)

[color=transparent]Another hidden ban.[/color]


----------



## Narayan (Mar 30, 2012)




----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 30, 2012)

Banned in plain sight.


----------



## Hydreigon (Mar 30, 2012)

Hard to see ban.


----------



## Narayan (Mar 30, 2012)

i can see that ban


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 30, 2012)

You shouldn't have done that ban.


----------



## Narayan (Mar 30, 2012)

why shouldn't i? ban


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 30, 2012)

Banned cuz IDK...


----------



## ShinyLatios (Mar 30, 2012)

Banned for playing this game too long.


----------



## Hydreigon (Mar 31, 2012)

Banned for not playing this game long enough! 





GRAAAAAAHHH!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 31, 2012)

Banned cuz ANGRY ALL THE FACES!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Mar 31, 2012)

Banned cuz I concur!


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 31, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## Hydreigon (Mar 31, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 31, 2012)

Banned cuz





STOP THROWING MY PS3!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Mar 31, 2012)

Banned cuz 





Wait...where did I get the other two..?


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 31, 2012)

Banned cuz cloning...

... maybe...


----------



## Hydreigon (Mar 31, 2012)

Banned cuz 

hmm...


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 31, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## Hydreigon (Mar 31, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 31, 2012)

Banned cuz another applicable reason here


----------



## Hydreigon (Mar 31, 2012)

Banned cuz i can see what you did there..


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 31, 2012)

Banevolent ruler celestia's banana bag


----------



## Hydreigon (Mar 31, 2012)

Banned for trying to steal the banana bag that most rightfully belongs to me!


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 31, 2012)

Banned cuz I can't top that ... at least, not while I'm stranded on the moon... again...


----------



## Hydreigon (Mar 31, 2012)

Banned cuz I don't think I can make any more... o_o


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 31, 2012)

Banned cuz I know the feeling ._.


----------



## Hydreigon (Mar 31, 2012)

Banned cuz I hate it when my bans don't end the way I think it waffles.


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 31, 2012)

Banned cuz I hate it when my green eggs and ham are obtained from harvesting kermit the frog, it requires additional pylons.


----------



## Hydreigon (Mar 31, 2012)

Banned cuz I hate it when a llama steals all of my poptarts. ._.


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 31, 2012)

Banned cuz I hate it when the only poptarts i have left are nyan cat.


----------



## Hydreigon (Mar 31, 2012)

Banned cuz I hate it when nyan cat turns creepy.


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 31, 2012)

Banned cuz... seems fairly normal to me...


----------



## Paarish (Mar 31, 2012)

banned cos a chicken riding a unicycle while juggling a piano, a bed and a human being would seem normal to you


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 1, 2012)

Banned cuz... is there something abnormal about that?


----------



## Paarish (Apr 1, 2012)

BBanned cos I doubt a chicken has the dexterity to juggle three large objects, let alone successfully use a unicycle.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 1, 2012)

Banned cuz maybe that chicken is the 1%


----------



## Paarish (Apr 1, 2012)

banned cos SUNDABOLTO!


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 1, 2012)

Banned cuz in-digu-nay-shon


----------



## 1234turtles (Apr 1, 2012)

as my first  action as adminstrator you are all banned


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 1, 2012)

As my first action as a "Banned!!" wannabe, i demand you ban!! me.


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 1, 2012)

I  my red name...but anyways...

BANNED TO THE MOON, BEE-YETCH!


----------



## ChaosZero816 (Apr 1, 2012)

banned cause of banned??


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 1, 2012)

Banned cuz banned for banned.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 1, 2012)

Banned!! Banned!! Banned!!


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Apr 1, 2012)

Banned for using haxxxxssss to get admin.


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 1, 2012)

BANBANBAN!!! I NEED NO REASON!


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 1, 2012)

Banned cuz I really wanted "Banned!!"


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 1, 2012)

Banned cuz so did I.

I feel powerless as an admin... ;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 1, 2012)

Banned cuz being an admin is sooooooooooooo~ pointless...
Banned!! is where its at!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 1, 2012)

Banned cuz I like the shiny medal, though. ._.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 1, 2012)

Banned cuz it needs to be about 20% cooler...


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 1, 2012)

Banned cuz...do you not like the shape?


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 1, 2012)

Banned cuz the shape is fine, it just needs to be... cooler...


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 1, 2012)

Banned cuz... do you not like the color?


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 1, 2012)

Banned cuz the color is fine... it just needs to be cooler.


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 1, 2012)

Banned cuz ಠ_ಠ


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 1, 2012)

Banned cuz it needs to be about 20% cooler.


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 1, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 1, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 1, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 1, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 1, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 1, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 1, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 1, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 1, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 1, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Apr 1, 2012)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnndd banned.


----------



## Wiip™ (Apr 1, 2012)

Banned cuz, cool story.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Apr 1, 2012)

Banned because


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 1, 2012)

Banned cuz


Vulpes Abnocto said:


> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnndd banned.


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 1, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 1, 2012)

Banned cuz this is the best page ever!!!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Apr 1, 2012)

Banned because I accidentally clicked your signature, and it loaded too quickly for me to mute it. 

/firstworldproblems


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 1, 2012)

Banned cuz Cosby can wake up the dead D:


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 1, 2012)

Banned cuz he refused to give me his jello pudding pop for my charizard ._.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 1, 2012)

Banned cuz D: I've been trying to take his jello pudding pop for years ._.

I'll get you yet my pretties...


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 1, 2012)

Banned cuz I even offered him my mudkipz...


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 1, 2012)

Banned cuz violence didn't work :/


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 1, 2012)

Banned cuz running away didn't work either...


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 1, 2012)

Banned cuz throwing a pokeball almost worked...


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 1, 2012)

Banned cuz he stole mah bike...

I ended up in the middle of everfree forest when i caught up to him, though.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 1, 2012)

Banned cuz his pudding was made in the everfree forest... few know of its sacred origins... and fewer yet... of the power it holds...


----------



## Paarish (Apr 1, 2012)

Banned cos I have no idea ?_?


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 1, 2012)

HOLY SHIT, WHEN DID YOU BECOME AN ADMIN!?


----------



## Paarish (Apr 1, 2012)

Banned cosI again I have no idea ?_?


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 1, 2012)

Banned cuz the muffins tell me of the power it holds...


----------



## Paarish (Apr 1, 2012)

Banned cos mmm... Muffins...


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 1, 2012)

Banned cuz FIRE ZE MUFFIN!!


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 1, 2012)

Banned for unlocking the thread


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 1, 2012)

Banned for locking it in the first place!


----------



## Harumy (Apr 1, 2012)

Banned cause i am an admin and i can


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 1, 2012)

Banned cuz so am I~


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Apr 2, 2012)

banned because we're admins


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 2, 2012)

Banned cuz we're also powerless ._.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 2, 2012)

Banned cuz... *sigh*


----------



## Paarish (Apr 2, 2012)

BBanned cos *sighs deeper*


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 2, 2012)

Banned cuz *sighs until blood comes out*


----------



## Paarish (Apr 2, 2012)

banned cos *sighs so deep that his organs evacuate*


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 2, 2012)

Banned cuz *sighs so deeply she dissipates...*


----------



## Paarish (Apr 2, 2012)

banned cos i don't think i could sigh anymore


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 2, 2012)

Banned cuz I don't think I can dissipate again without suffering some brainger mage dam.


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 2, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Banned cuz I don't think I can dissipate again without suffering some brainger mage dam.


Banned cuz Black-Ice is scared by the scene of blood, organs and the bodies of FI and Paarish


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Apr 2, 2012)

Banned cause Scarletcrystals will donate their organs.
Perhaps making a little profit on the side.


----------



## Harumy (Apr 2, 2012)

Banned cause organs


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 2, 2012)

Banned cuz *lights self on fire*


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Apr 3, 2012)

Banned cause...I wonder if I can make potash out of burned humans....?


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 3, 2012)

Banned cuz I wonder if my organs are like popsicles...


----------



## Harumy (Apr 3, 2012)

Banned cause sad ponny


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Apr 3, 2012)

Banned cause they would if I stick you in a tub of liquid nitrogen.

Liversicles...


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 3, 2012)

Banned cuz liversicles are kinda meh imo...

I believe Intestsicles are a far greater delicacy


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 3, 2012)

Banned cuz I totally read that wrong.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 3, 2012)

Banned cuz D:


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 3, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 3, 2012)

Banned cuz sicklesicle


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 3, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 3, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 3, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 3, 2012)

Banned cuz
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JXltq9uZGHE


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 3, 2012)

Banned cuz
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=591d77diOTI


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 3, 2012)

Banned cuz
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E80t5JW4dHY


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 3, 2012)

Banned cuz
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0mCAScVFNGw


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Apr 3, 2012)

You're both banned because you don't know any better.

http://www.youtube.c...tXsQNLWI#t=132s


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 3, 2012)

Banned cuz 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QLWFsu-gJHk


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 3, 2012)

Banned cuz there be too many ponies on this thread


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 3, 2012)

Banned cuz 





Black-Ice said:


> Banned cuz there be too _few_ ponies on this thread


Fix'd


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 3, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Banned cuz there be too many ponies on this thread


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 3, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> FrozenIndignation said:
> 
> 
> > Banned cuz there be too many ponies on this thread


SLANDER!!! SLANDER I SAY!!!

Banned for slander!!!


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 3, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Black-Ice said:
> 
> 
> > FrozenIndignation said:
> ...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2pFvWJ89Tgg


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 3, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> FrozenIndignation said:
> 
> 
> > Black-Ice said:
> ...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mnlHMU8h2_8


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 3, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Black-Ice said:
> 
> 
> > FrozenIndignation said:
> ...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GLYibveYbGc&feature=related


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 3, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> FrozenIndignation said:
> 
> 
> > Black-Ice said:
> ...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0kLR1UQyS9w


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 3, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Black-Ice said:
> 
> 
> > FrozenIndignation said:
> ...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TdtUVXDuXv8&feature=related


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 3, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> FrozenIndignation said:
> 
> 
> > Black-Ice said:
> ...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KiTiuqtxUZs


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 3, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Black-Ice said:
> 
> 
> > FrozenIndignation said:
> ...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Ba6BT9l0qU&feature=related


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 3, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> FrozenIndignation said:
> 
> 
> > Black-Ice said:
> ...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yFljr4SZxBo


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 3, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Black-Ice said:
> 
> 
> > FrozenIndignation said:
> ...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KOWfVoqyRCw&feature=fvwrel


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 3, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> FrozenIndignation said:
> 
> 
> > Black-Ice said:
> ...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pj8U-HibE-E


----------



## Paarish (Apr 3, 2012)

C-C-C-COMBO BREAKER!


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 3, 2012)

Banned cuz new page!!!


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Apr 3, 2012)

Banned cause there are 3514 other new pages.


----------



## Harumy (Apr 3, 2012)

Banned cause 3516 is the next page!


----------



## Coconut (Apr 3, 2012)

Banned because you joined 4 years ago.


----------



## Harumy (Apr 3, 2012)

4 yrs? o.o *confirms*

Banned cause you're jealous! You missed 2 years of awesomeness!


----------



## Paarish (Apr 3, 2012)

banned cos 
I missed one


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 3, 2012)

Paarish said:


> banned cos
> I missed one


Banned coz i missed many


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 4, 2012)

Banned cuz I missed.


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Apr 4, 2012)

Banned cause you should have used auto-aim miracle.


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 4, 2012)

Banned cuz I should try the weak-point miracle...can't see how it's any different...


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 4, 2012)

Banned cuz auto aim keeps failing.


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 4, 2012)

Banned cuz I just use it to fill up the remaining spaces I have... :/


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 4, 2012)

Banned cuz my muffin canon keeps missing D:


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 4, 2012)

Banned cuz it's not even loaded. o_o


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 4, 2012)

Banned cuz of course it not loaded D: why would i waste muffin!?


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 4, 2012)

Banned cuz I dunno why...


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 4, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 4, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 4, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 4, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 4, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 4, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 4, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 4, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 4, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 4, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 4, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 4, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 4, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 4, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 4, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 4, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 4, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 4, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 4, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 4, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 4, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 4, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 4, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 4, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 4, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 4, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 4, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 4, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 4, 2012)

Banned cuz Luna be scary


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 5, 2012)

Banned cuz Luna is always awesome~


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 5, 2012)

Banned cuz Luna is so awesome, I sent her to the moon!


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 5, 2012)

Banned cuz Luna is so awesome that we practice the royal canterlot voice~


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 5, 2012)

Banned cuz Luna is so awesome that she has a fluttershy plushie.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 5, 2012)

Banned cuz luna hath such grand awesomeness she speaketh in ye olde english!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 5, 2012)

Banned cuz Luna is so awesome, she uses the royal "we"!


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 5, 2012)

Banned cuz luna is so awesome, the fun experience an increase of 100% around her.


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 5, 2012)

Banned cuz clandestine posterior enjoyment. ಠ_ರೃ


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 5, 2012)

Banned forsooth.


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 5, 2012)

Banned for frightening rectal amusement.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 5, 2012)

Banned because the rectal amusement hath experienced an increase of two-fold


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 5, 2012)

Banned cuz my backside has been gobbled!


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 5, 2012)

Banned cuz tis a lie!!! thy backside is whole and ungobbled thou ungrateful welp!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 5, 2012)

Banned cuz *backs away slowly*


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 5, 2012)

Banned cuz, NAY, COME BACK!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 5, 2012)

Banned cuz *starts running in terror*


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 5, 2012)

Banned for the sake of my 10, 000th post~


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 5, 2012)

Banned cuz 
*checks*

omh no wai!
haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaax!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 5, 2012)

Banned cuz  you know...


----------



## Paarish (Apr 5, 2012)

banned cos


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 5, 2012)

banned cuz


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 5, 2012)

Banned for CISPA!


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 5, 2012)

Banned cus America makes dumb legislations


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Apr 5, 2012)

Banned cause I don't have enough money in my eShop account for Colors and I'm too lazy to go buy a card.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 6, 2012)

Banned cuz I forgot about easter and now the games I've ordered will take longer to get here >__>;


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 6, 2012)

Banned cuz I forgot all of the homework I had over the break...damn... >.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 6, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 6, 2012)

Banned cuz I even lost track of the date...


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 6, 2012)

Banned cuz I lost track of the year... what year is it, oh fairly normal humanoid of whom most likely hails of this time period?


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 6, 2012)

Banned cuz 1941.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 6, 2012)

Banned cuz Blast, it looks like I have traveled 3 years too much... It seems it still needs some calibrations... but if I'm here there must be something going on...

Tell me, what day is it?


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 6, 2012)

Banned cuz...

It's Friday, Friday, gotta get down on Friday!


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 6, 2012)

True. Banned

Burger rain.


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 6, 2012)

True, your wish is granted but banned cuz chocolate rain.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 6, 2012)

Banned cuz some stay dry and others feel the pain.


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 6, 2012)

Banned cuz a baby born will die before the sin.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 6, 2012)

Banned cuz reaper~ reaper~ that's what people call me- why? cuz they all~ die~


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 6, 2012)

Banned cuz seasons don't fear the reaper, nor do the wind, the sun or the rain...we can be like they are...


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 6, 2012)

Banned cuz dispair~ the end of the world~


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 6, 2012)

Banned cuz 2012 is cake.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 6, 2012)

Banned cuz rolling around at the speed of sound~


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 6, 2012)

Banned cuz got places to go, gotta follow my rainbow...


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 7, 2012)

Banned coz ur rainbow leads into my pot o' gold


----------



## Narayan (Apr 7, 2012)

banned coz your pot of gold has been stolen.


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Apr 7, 2012)

Banned cause you carried away 2 tons of gold. Are you even human!?


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 7, 2012)

Banned cuz how much of that gold is really chocolate?


----------



## Narayan (Apr 7, 2012)

banned coz yes i am, that's why i know how to use a pull cart.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 7, 2012)

So... my chocolate theory was wrong?!

I ban myself >_


----------



## Narayan (Apr 7, 2012)

i did buy some chocolate along the way. pulling those gold still wasn't easy.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 7, 2012)

CHOCOLATE POWER~ AWAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY~


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Apr 7, 2012)

Banned cause you bought MILK chocolate. Blasphemous!


----------



## Narayan (Apr 7, 2012)

banned coz they only has milk chocolate. i had no choice. and it taste good.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 7, 2012)

Banned cuz as long as it has coconut in it I don't care~


----------



## Narayan (Apr 7, 2012)

*reads Ingredients*
banned coz nope, doesn't have coconuts.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 7, 2012)

Banned cuz now I'm sad D:


----------



## Narayan (Apr 7, 2012)

banned coz how can i make you happy?


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 7, 2012)

Banned cuz I'll cheer myself up... eventually... >_>;


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Apr 7, 2012)

Banned cause you'll cheer up immediately in the geological time scale


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 7, 2012)

Banned cuz... Or will i?


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 7, 2012)

Banned cuz nope.avi


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 7, 2012)

Banned cuz sigh.bat


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 7, 2012)

Banned cuz I love you, coffee...


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 7, 2012)

Banned cuz D: WHY WONT YOU SEND COFFEE TO THE MOON!?


----------



## Narayan (Apr 7, 2012)

banned coz the customs officer is stealing the coffee sent to you.


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 7, 2012)

Banned cuz :/

I thought I told him to stop...but hey, what do you expect?


----------



## Argyle (Apr 7, 2012)

Banned for introducing hateful judging acts like banning into the My Little Pony universe.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 7, 2012)

Banned cuz I think most us have played this game so much we don't even realize we start our posts with "Banned cuz"


----------



## Narayan (Apr 7, 2012)

banned coz we can add "banned coz" to any sentence now.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 7, 2012)

Banned cuz its true~ 
Banned cos(30) there are some variations.


----------



## Argyle (Apr 7, 2012)

Banned cus that was a flashback. Also FrozenIndignation and Hydreigon are banned for not adding my friendcode on 3DS even though I'm classified in this community as a solid "WTF are you?"


----------



## Argyle (Apr 7, 2012)

I ban myself because I need to be working or sleeping or a combination of both of them plus sexytime.


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 7, 2012)

Banned cuz added.


----------



## Narayan (Apr 7, 2012)

banned coz who are you?


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 7, 2012)

Banned cuz I don't even know who I am...


----------



## Narayan (Apr 7, 2012)

banned coz i meant that guy with 5 posts.


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 7, 2012)

Banned cuz thanks to FI, I have learned of her ninja ways...

Oh, and I know...I was just being silly old me...
*gets shot*


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 7, 2012)

Banned cuz magical ponies dont die


----------



## Paarish (Apr 7, 2012)

banned for getting shot!



WTH!?
How did i get ninja'd?


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 7, 2012)

Banned cuz that would explain why I can still post 

But that doesn't explain who keeps shooting me or why I keep getting shot... 

GAH! Ninja'd by someone who got ninja'd!


----------



## Paarish (Apr 7, 2012)

banned for not wearing bullet-proof armor


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 7, 2012)

Banned cuz you can just send the person to the moon when you find them


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 7, 2012)

Banned cuz if i were a ninja, i would be saying believe it... BELIEVE IT!!!


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 7, 2012)

Banned cuz only Naruto can say, BELIEVE IT!! 
and be cool


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 7, 2012)

Banned cuz anyone who wears a bright orange ninja costume can too, BELIEVE IT!!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 7, 2012)

Banned cuz he is not as cool as me, BELIEVE IT!!!


----------



## Paarish (Apr 7, 2012)

banned cos no one can be as cool as you frozen


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 7, 2012)

Banned cuz nine-tailed chakra is awesome


----------



## Narayan (Apr 7, 2012)

banned coz he is cooler than you! BELIEVE IT!


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 7, 2012)

Banned cuz she's frozen. She's twenty percent cooler than all of us. 

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand ninja'd. o.o


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 7, 2012)

banned coz slander is awesome


----------



## Paarish (Apr 7, 2012)

banned cos it's more like 10%...


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 7, 2012)

Banned cuz shes only frozen coz shes on the moon


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 7, 2012)

Banned cuz I'm only on the moon cuz yakity sax is playing there right now...


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 7, 2012)

Banned cuz yakity sax is playing everywhere now.


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 7, 2012)

Banned cuz the moon sounds kinda cool right now


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 7, 2012)

Banned cuz when it plays everywhere i gain the powers of a god~

In... that i become omnipresent... its really more of a curse than a gift...


----------



## Argyle (Apr 7, 2012)

Banned for having too much faith in belief.


----------



## Paarish (Apr 7, 2012)

banned cos does that mean... you're in my room? D:
*looks around*


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 7, 2012)

Banned cuz im taking a break from this to watch Fairy Tail.
I better not see FI and yakity sax


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 7, 2012)

Banned cuz this whole thread evacuated itself once I said that yakity sax was playing everywhere...


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 7, 2012)




----------



## Argyle (Apr 7, 2012)

Banned cus Candlejack is comi...


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 7, 2012)

BANNED!

ninja'd again...


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 7, 2012)

Banned cuz BELIEVE IT!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 7, 2012)

Banned cuz I BELIEVE IT!!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 7, 2012)

Banned cuz
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NddUwPUl56A


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 7, 2012)

Banned cuz
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bh7OrB1MVWQ


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 7, 2012)

Banned cuz
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IoJAfN__hhU


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 7, 2012)

Banned cuz


...and not a single flying feather was given that day.


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 7, 2012)

Banned cuz spike dont get nuff credit for his awesomeness


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 7, 2012)

Banned cuz
 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ku3OI0EFGEo


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 7, 2012)

Banned cuz oh, look. Everypony's sad now.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 7, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 7, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 7, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 7, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 7, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 7, 2012)

Banned cuz




so true... >.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 7, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## Narayan (Apr 7, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Banned cuz


banned coz no. post a diamond and they will be pissed.


----------



## Forstride (Apr 7, 2012)

Banned because I swear to God if I see another pony image, video, or text in this thread, I will literally kill everyone.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 7, 2012)

Banned cuz


Spoiler


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 7, 2012)

I will actually suspend anyone who spams pony shit in this thread from here on in.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 7, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## qlum (Apr 7, 2012)

Banned for cleaning this thread up


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 7, 2012)

Banned cuz believe it!!!


----------



## Narayan (Apr 7, 2012)

banned coz many posts were removed!


----------



## Paarish (Apr 7, 2012)

BBanned cos they had it coming


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 7, 2012)

Banned cuz Naruto memes are the next best thing. Ya know


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 7, 2012)

Banned cuz true, BELIEVE IT!!!


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 7, 2012)

Banned cuz one day. I shall be hokage BELIEVE IT!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 8, 2012)

Banned cuz I _totally_ believe you... BELIEVE IT!!!


----------



## Narayan (Apr 8, 2012)

banned coz i don't believe you.


----------



## Forstride (Apr 8, 2012)

Banned because this thread has gone to shit


----------



## Paarish (Apr 8, 2012)

Banned cos no. You've gone to shit >:c


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 8, 2012)

Banned cuz mods r boring they spoil fun


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Apr 8, 2012)

Banned cuz fun is a relative term that cannot be measured in a quantitative analysis.


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 8, 2012)

Banned cuz yet, it can be doubled...


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 9, 2012)

Ban myself for being a detriment...


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 9, 2012)

D:

I was actually very sad that you didn't post...


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 9, 2012)

Banned cuz... you were?


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 9, 2012)

Banned cuz yes, I was.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 9, 2012)

Banned cuz  sorry for not posting.


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 9, 2012)

Banned cuz the EoF wasn't the same...


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 9, 2012)

Banned cuz thanks ; but I sorely doubt my presence here makes much difference...

... except to irritate a certain mod... maybe...


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 9, 2012)

Banned for lying


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 9, 2012)

Banned cuz you can't please everyone...no one can...

I know I irritate quite a few people here too, especially that one mod you're referring to...


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 9, 2012)

Banned cuz I know I irritate people, and I haven't been here long


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 9, 2012)

Banned cuz even if I can't please everyone, I don't want to be disliked either...


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 9, 2012)

Banned cuz you surely have more people who like you than people who dont.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 9, 2012)

Banned cuz I hope that's true ;


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 9, 2012)

Banned cuz its absolutely true, you have more supporters than i do at least


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 9, 2012)

Banned cuz if MLP has ever taught me anything, it's to know that haters are gonna hate...


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 9, 2012)

Banned cuz friendship is da magicz


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 9, 2012)

Banned cuz it is time to make... ZE MAGIX!!!


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 9, 2012)

Banned cuz who doesnt love Ze MaGicS?


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 9, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 9, 2012)

Banned cuz


Black-Ice said:


> Banned cuz who doesnt love Ze MaGicS?


This guy?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nsTtNhNyA_o


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 9, 2012)

Banned cuz yet, he uses magic.


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 9, 2012)

Banned cuz his voiceover is horrible


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 9, 2012)

Banned cuz both are true


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 9, 2012)

Banned cuz i lyk being right


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 9, 2012)

Banned cuz


Black-Ice said:


> Banned cuz i lyk being right


But do you know what you're fighting for?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=huVLbuD-etM


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 9, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Banned cuz
> 
> 
> Black-Ice said:
> ...



*We live to make the impossible possible! That is our Focus!"*


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 9, 2012)

Banned cuz I fight for all creatures living and breathing. I fight for all departed souls hanging in limbo. But most of all, I fight for Lady Palutena, the goddess of light! And it's in all their names that I will crush you, lord of the Underworld!


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 9, 2012)

Banned cuz...


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 9, 2012)

Banned cuz I don't think I could ever ignore anyone...not even tagzard. :/

and...that moment when you realize you have school in one hour...


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 9, 2012)

Banned cuz im still on holiday


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 9, 2012)

Banned cuz D:

My break ended today...


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 9, 2012)

Banned cuz yay school~



Spoiler: I better get back to what I usually do~








Disclaimer: Image not related


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 9, 2012)

Banned cuz i have one more week of easter holiday


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 9, 2012)

Banned cuz we only get one week here.. At least I get to be a total asshole in school.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 9, 2012)

Banned cuz the holidays are a perfect time to study forbidden stuff~

Like human transmutation~

Or how to make a philosopher's stone~

Or how to make pudding


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 9, 2012)

Hydreigon said:


> Banned cuz we only get one week here.. At least I get to be a total asshole in school.


Banned cuz i wish you luck being an asshole in school


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 9, 2012)

Banned cuz being an asshole is fun


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 9, 2012)

Banned cuz I can be one sometimes, BELIEVE IT!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 9, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 9, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 9, 2012)

Banned cuz I want my copy of Final Fantasy XIII-2 to arrive >_>;


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 9, 2012)

Banned cuz i completed it in a week


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 9, 2012)

Banned cuz... VERY WELL!!! I SHALL DEEM THIS AS A CHALLENGE TO BEAT IT WITHIN 3 DAYS!!!

... *hunts for coffee*

*sigh* I probably won't get it till friday anywayz >_


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 9, 2012)

Banned cuz Caius stopped it being 5days


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 9, 2012)

Banned cuz... You're right... I COULD just play the xbox360 version I conveniently have on my jtag...

... nah... the I'll stick to waiting for my actual PS3 copy...


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 9, 2012)

Banned cuz Xbox360 ftw


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 9, 2012)

Banned cuz all the consoles FTW.


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 9, 2012)

Banned cuz i has xbox and wii
no ps3


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 9, 2012)

Banned cuz I have Wii, PS3, Jtag'd Xbox360, 3DS and vita~


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 9, 2012)

Banned cuz 3ds is cooler than vita


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 9, 2012)

Banned cuz I actually find the vita to be cooler, I mean, it hasn't gotten quite as hot as my 3DS has with extend play...


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 9, 2012)

Banned cuz Ohh i see. Well my 3ds has done me well so far. It didnt burn out on mario kart day.
Vita is underrated thou


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 9, 2012)

Banned cuz I remember the early days of mario kart 7 ._. where I was no.1 in the gbatemp community races... 

And then all my points disappeared D= probably from not playing...


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 9, 2012)

Banned cuz yeah i noticed how that happens.
Well currently im first


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 9, 2012)

Banned cuz  let me know when you're on... I'd love for more people to know i suck


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 9, 2012)

Banned cuz follow the thread, im considering the next one to be saturday...


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 9, 2012)

Banned cuz okays ; last time everyone left when i got on T_T;


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 9, 2012)

Banned cuz...ouch
Well hopefully that wont happen again


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 9, 2012)

Banned cuz @[email protected] I don't make the same mistake twice...

... unless i think there is a possibility something else may happen...

... even if its a very minor possibility...


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 9, 2012)

Banned cuz if you believe in Da MaGicZ you also believe in minor possibilities


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 9, 2012)

Banned cuz I kick logic out and do the impossible!


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 9, 2012)

Banned cuz impossible is just something logic wants us to overlook


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 9, 2012)

Banned cuz 

*	"Impossible is just a word people use to make themselves feel better when they quit."-Vyse*


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 9, 2012)

Banned cuz that is so true.
I do it myself


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 9, 2012)

Banned cuz I should replay that game ._.;

... Random battles were annoyingly tenacious though...


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 9, 2012)

Banned  cuz you are soo close to your destination, little bit of health
then BLAM random battle


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 9, 2012)

Banned cuz lol potion abuse~


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 9, 2012)

Banned cuz items that raise your health abuse


----------



## Paarish (Apr 9, 2012)

banned cos solvent-abuse


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 9, 2012)

Banned cuz infinite combo abuse


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 9, 2012)

Banned cuz "abuse"


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Apr 9, 2012)

Banned cuz *calls child protection agency*


----------



## Paarish (Apr 9, 2012)

banned cos *calls adult protection agency*


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 9, 2012)

Banned cuz *calls mac donalds*


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Apr 9, 2012)

Banned cause *cuts phone line*

Now nobody will be making any calls. Mwahaha.


----------



## Paarish (Apr 9, 2012)

banned cos yay mobiles
*phones nandos*


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 9, 2012)

Banned cuz *takes paarishs nandos and runs*


----------



## Paarish (Apr 9, 2012)

banned cos i actually had nandos today


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 9, 2012)

Banned cuz *plays with a ball of discarded nandos parts*


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 9, 2012)

Banned cuz nandos is so damn good


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 9, 2012)

Banned cuz O_O

I'M ON THE CASE!!!!

Frozen has... *licks lips* _criminals_... to apprehend...


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 9, 2012)

Banned cuz I just recently killed @[member='Paarish']


----------



## Paarish (Apr 9, 2012)

BBanned for summoning me


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 9, 2012)

Banned cuz im now gonna run away before revenge is enacted


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 9, 2012)

Banned cuz my summoning magic always works

@FrozenIndignation

...

Wait


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 9, 2012)

@[member='FrozenIndignation']
Banned cuz I SUMMON THEE!


----------



## MichaelYee (Apr 10, 2012)

Banned...cuz do your homework


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 10, 2012)

Banned cuz can't you see that I am? >_


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 10, 2012)

Banned cuz...hydreigon has a stalker who sounds like a dad?


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 10, 2012)

Banned cuz he's not my stalker.


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 10, 2012)

Banned cuz internet stalkers are scawy


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 10, 2012)

Banned cuz that's not my stalker, that's my brother... >_


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 10, 2012)

Banned cuz O.O
his location makes him look like a stalker  
sowwy hydri


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 10, 2012)

Banned cuz he only comes on to see if I'm procrastinating... 
Even if he happens to be in the room next to mine.


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 10, 2012)

Banned cuz i has no right to comment on family affairs


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 10, 2012)

Banned cuz this wasn't the first time...


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 10, 2012)

Banned cuz rly?


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 10, 2012)

Banned cuz ya rly.


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 10, 2012)

Banned cuz oh rly?


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 10, 2012)

Banned cuz ya rly.


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 10, 2012)

Banned cuz O RLY?


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 10, 2012)

Banned cuz NO WAI!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 10, 2012)

Banned cuz ohai thur, wats goin on in dis thred?


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 10, 2012)

Banned cuz... oooh, i know...


A PARTY~~~~


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Apr 10, 2012)

Banned cause...a political party?


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 10, 2012)

Banned cuz young lady, this is not *that* kind of party...


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Apr 10, 2012)

Banned cause, Patty the party manager?


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 10, 2012)

Banned cuz political parties smell funny :/

And no one has fun...

And there's no cake...

And no streamers...


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 10, 2012)

Banned cuz this isn't my monocle...


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 10, 2012)

Banned cuz my monocle tells me to burn things


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 10, 2012)

Banned cuz mine asks me to kill. 

And to stop printing paper... ;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 10, 2012)

Banned cuz mine doth envoke ye olde speech...


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 10, 2012)

Banned cuz mine made me pass out.


----------



## Xarsah16 (Apr 10, 2012)

Banned because you banished Princess Luna to the moon


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 10, 2012)

Banned cuz I had to! Although, I could have used the elements to take away her dark powers...


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 10, 2012)

Banned cuz we suffered greatly on the moon...

*insert youtube clip of what luna did on the moon for 1000 years*


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 10, 2012)

Banned cuz *insert video in response to video*

...*insert coin here*
FFFFF...


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 10, 2012)

Banned cuz
*insert 40 coins to continue*


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 10, 2012)

Banned cuz *inserts two coins, and waits for the damn machine to start*


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 10, 2012)

Banned cuz *insufficient coins*

*game over*


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 10, 2012)

Banned cuz nuuuuuu... >_<
(╯°□°）╯︵ ┻━┻


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 10, 2012)

Banned cuz... I suddenly start to wonder what arcades made by EA would be like...


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 10, 2012)

Banned cuz... 
*please insert all of your money to continue, or gtfo*


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 10, 2012)

Banned cuz 
Please insert 5 coins to select your character
Please insert 5 coins to select a stage
Please insert 5 coins to pick between red, blue or green


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 10, 2012)

Banned cuz 
Please insert 5 coins to control your character
Please insert 5 coins every time you press a button
Please insert 5 coins and AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 10, 2012)

Banned cuz 
Please insert 5 coins to shoot
Please insert 5 coins to enable the analog stick
Please insert 5 coins to continue AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 10, 2012)

Banned cuz 
Please insert 5 coins to get past the title screen
Please insert 5 coins to navigate the menu
Please insert 5 coins for pictures of AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 10, 2012)

Banned cuz 
Please insert 5 coins to view this game in color
Please insert 5 coins to get select something on in the menu
Please insert 5 coins if you wish to see your ch- AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 10, 2012)

Banned cuz 
Please insert 5 coins...um...that is, if you don't mind...
Please insert 5 coins, and there will be cake.
Please insert AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 10, 2012)

Banned cuz 
Please insert 5 coins before we call the cops
Please insert 5 coins before we convict you for something you haven't done
Please insert 5 coins before you're stuck in a cell with a fat italian pl- AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 10, 2012)

Banned cuz 
Please insert 5 coins before we assault you with cake
Please insert 5 coins to feel the balls
Please insert 5 coins and TO THE MOOOOOOOOOON AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 10, 2012)

Banned cuz 
Please insert 5 coins for your princess to enjoy this
Please insert 5 coins to double her fun
Please insert 5 coins to make the royal subjects call her lun- AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 10, 2012)

Banned cuz 
Please insert 5 coins to join together in fun
Please insert 5 coins for cake
Please insert 5 coins cuz you will be baked, and there will be AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 10, 2012)

Banned cuz 
Please insert 5 coins to discover who ate the cake
Please insert 5 coins to discover who did done do'd it.
Please insert 5 coins to discover why you everything explod- AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Paarish (Apr 10, 2012)

Banned cos I've run out of coins


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 10, 2012)

Banned cuz i got loads of coins


----------



## Paarish (Apr 10, 2012)

Banned cos thanks~
*takes coins*


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 11, 2012)

Banned cuz *eats coins*


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 11, 2012)

Banned cuz *regurgitates coins*


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 11, 2012)

Banned cuz *replaces with chocolate coins*


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 11, 2012)

Banned cuz *replaces monocle with chocolate*


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 11, 2012)

Banned cuz, my word, it would appear I've become blind in one eye o_q


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 11, 2012)

Banned cuz indeed you have. At least you look like solid snake, though.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 11, 2012)

Banned cuz quite~

Now if only looking like snake could make me at least half decent in being stealthy...


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 11, 2012)

Banned cuz you never needed to be stealthy...


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 11, 2012)

Banned cuz

... *tries*

*FI? FI!? FIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII!!!!*


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 11, 2012)

Banned cuz ;O;

Should have been more stealthy...


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 11, 2012)

Banned cuz SCREW STEALTH!!!

*FI? FI!? FIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII!!!!*


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 11, 2012)

Banned cuz at least bring your cardboard box along with you... ;o;


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 11, 2012)

*walks around in a giant cardboard box*

Banned cuz *cosplays as solid snake hideing inside a giant L block*


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 11, 2012)

Banned cuz look! A guard is coming..!


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 11, 2012)

Banned cuz
*sneezes*
Guard: Bless you... poor box, ITS FREEZING out here man...


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Apr 11, 2012)

Banned cause...

they have a high tech communication system inside the box.
Why don't they have sound proofing?


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 11, 2012)

Banned cuz... somepony's secrets weren't meant to be revealed to the whole world... 

Moving on~!


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 11, 2012)

Banned cuz... *throws porno in the direction of guards*

*moves past them*


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 11, 2012)

Banned cuz even though you threw some pr0nz and crept past them in a cardboard box, the royal guards cannot manage to give a fuck...


----------



## Narayan (Apr 11, 2012)

banned coz i got caught!! dammit why does it have to be porn!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 11, 2012)

Banned cuz I wasn't the one who threw porn..! IT WAS FI!
now i'll have to fight to get to the pr0nz...


----------



## Narayan (Apr 11, 2012)

banned coz i got the porn. all you have to do is save me.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 11, 2012)

Banned cuz it always works


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Apr 11, 2012)

Banned cause I'm playing this game on two forums


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 11, 2012)

Banned cuz I've played this somewhere before...can't remember where, though.


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Apr 11, 2012)

Banned cause I get points for playing in the other forum =_=


----------



## Narayan (Apr 11, 2012)

banned coz what forum?


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 11, 2012)

Banned cuz I only play here ;

>_>;


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Apr 11, 2012)

Banned cause I can't find any 'temp people on Spirit Tales.


----------



## Narayan (Apr 11, 2012)

banned coz i wanted to play that but i keep getting an error so i didn't.


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Apr 11, 2012)

Banned cause you do realize open beta starts on April 25?


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 11, 2012)

Banned cuz I don't exist outside the temp ;
1.True
2.Doubt
3.False


----------



## Narayan (Apr 11, 2012)

@scarlet banned coz wasn't even trying to play yet. was downloading the update when i installed, but it always crashes when download a movie. a .obv file i think.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 11, 2012)

I ban myself due to attention whore failing...


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Apr 11, 2012)

Narayan said:


> @scarlet banned coz wasn't even trying to play yet. was downloading the update when i installed, but it always crashes when download a movie. a .obv file i think.


Banned cause that's odd. Sure the opening movie takes a while to download but I had no problems with my 8 years old comp.

And banned for going to bed now :3
Night people.


----------



## Narayan (Apr 11, 2012)

banned coz idk what's wrong with mine *shrugs* well, i wasn't really that into it.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 11, 2012)

Banned cuz *sits in a dark corner and cries*


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 11, 2012)

Banned cuz *begins singing pinkie's smile song*


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 11, 2012)

Banned cuz *hair inflates*

*ahoge rises*


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 11, 2012)

Banned cuz *smiles forever*


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 11, 2012)

Banned cuz *summon parade*


----------



## Paarish (Apr 11, 2012)

Banned cos *turns it gay*


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 11, 2012)

Banned cuz 

...

*joins in anywayz*


----------



## Paarish (Apr 11, 2012)

Banned cos there ain't no party like a Liz Lemon party cos a Liz Lemon party is MANDATORY.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 11, 2012)

Banned cuz...
*scanning memory banks...*
*no data found*

Muffins?


----------



## Narayan (Apr 11, 2012)

banned coz shanta i choose you!


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 11, 2012)

Banned cuz FLUTTERSHY!!! I CHOOSE YOU!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 12, 2012)

Banned cuz *uses cut*
*wild fluttershy appeared*


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 12, 2012)

Banned all of you because I am mad >:


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Apr 12, 2012)

Banned cause, "deep breaths" "Anger is never the solution"


----------



## q-1 (Apr 12, 2012)

banned coz it sometimes works though. *shoots PC again*


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 12, 2012)

Banned cuz violence is not the answer...

It is a question...

The answer is yes...


----------



## Narayan (Apr 12, 2012)

banned coz i never thought of it that way. either way i get to use violence.


----------



## Xarsah16 (Apr 12, 2012)

You are banned because I am an officer with the Grammar and Spelling Police.


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Apr 12, 2012)

Banned cause nobody cares as long as it's readable


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 12, 2012)

Banned cuz all on this thread are insignificant when faced with the awesomeness of Black-Ice


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Apr 12, 2012)

Banned cause OBJECTION!
I was way cooler back when my username was Darkicecrystal.


----------



## .Chris (Apr 13, 2012)

banned because you were never cool! >

lol jk


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 13, 2012)

Banned cuz he was. He just melted.


----------



## .Chris (Apr 13, 2012)

banned for melting me.


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 13, 2012)

Banned cuz it felt cold in here, so I turned up the heat a couple notches.


----------



## .Chris (Apr 13, 2012)

Hydreigon said:


> Banned cuz it felt cold in here, so I turned up the heat a couple notches.


banned because i like the cold D:


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 13, 2012)

Banned cuz I like the cold SO much... I'm frozen...


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 13, 2012)

Banned cuz some like it hot...and that someone is me.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 13, 2012)

Banned cuz 

*is slowly melting*


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 13, 2012)

Banned cuz IT'S BATH TIME!


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Apr 13, 2012)

Banned cause get a room  O_O

Good thing I've got 100% resist against fire now. 0% against ice though =_=


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 13, 2012)

Banned cuz 
*uses ice*


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 13, 2012)

Banned cuz *uses banana bag*


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Apr 13, 2012)

Banned cause...so you're like Kyurem....an ice type that froze itself :3

Wow, 31 guests.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 13, 2012)

Banned cuz... yeah, I suppose...


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 13, 2012)

Banned cuz FI is encased in ice?


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 13, 2012)

Banned cuz my indignation is at the very least


----------



## Paarish (Apr 13, 2012)

Banned cos I always thought it was referencing the bug in TotA. If a boss kills you with a mystic arte your game freezes.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 13, 2012)

Banned cuz  that would only be referencing neby's indignation then, wouldn't it?

And neby doesn't chant T_T


----------



## Paarish (Apr 13, 2012)

banned cos obviously.
I thought that you might've had a problem when fighting her when she constantly killed off your party members with said spell.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 13, 2012)

Banned cuz... it's possible to have trouble with neby?!

And all (As I found out with pure luck with big bang) of her mystic artes are dodge-able...

>_> another thing that helps against her is knowing its 7...


----------



## Paarish (Apr 13, 2012)

banned cos I fail at dodgeing ;c

Big Bang: ? (magic guard seems to work fine)
Indignation: Only dodge-able if you're free running at the time
Fortune's Arc: ?
Time Stop: Double-jump
Rending Saber: Only uses this during Time Stop(?)
Fragmented End: ?
Mystic Cage: ?


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 13, 2012)

Banned cuz you beat spiro draco~ 

And all abyss mystic artes have safe spots ; just gotta know where~


----------



## Paarish (Apr 13, 2012)

banned for being psychic


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 13, 2012)

Banned cuz I prefer the term "stalker"


----------



## Paarish (Apr 13, 2012)

banned cos 

A... n... y... w... a... y...
With the completion of the Telescopic Graveyard, I have done everything I wanted to do in this playthrough


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 13, 2012)

Banned cuz 

... I should probably get around to hunting down the trophies i haven't gotten there yet...

*remembers the waiter minigame*
o_o;


----------



## Paarish (Apr 13, 2012)

banned cos i feel your pain

ಠ_ಠ

TIP: Write down the orders


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 13, 2012)

Banned cuz

ಠ_ಠ

How... WHY CAN THEY EAT SO MUCH!?


----------



## Paarish (Apr 13, 2012)

banned cos they don't exist.
They've been programmed to order a certain amount of food.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 13, 2012)

Banned cuz they're not real!? 

MY LIFE IS A LIE!!!


----------



## Paarish (Apr 13, 2012)

banned cos i thought you knew!?

They're as real as Santa Claus or the Easter Bunny XD


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 13, 2012)

Banned cuz 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7I7Ue2wX6iQ


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 14, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 14, 2012)

Banned cuz *begins hurling cakes*


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 14, 2012)

Banned cuz STOP HURLING LIES!!! D=


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 14, 2012)

Banned cuz *begins hurling pies*


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Apr 14, 2012)

Banned cause "begins hurling fuzzy dies*


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 14, 2012)

Banned cuz *starts moving Slinkys down inclined planes*


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 14, 2012)

Banned cuz *begins hurling bars of chocolate*


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Apr 14, 2012)

Banned cause *puts up reflector*


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 14, 2012)

Banned cuz *all my slinkys spontaneously combust*

D= THEY WERE MY ONLY FRIENDS!!!


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Apr 14, 2012)

Banned cause "Just go out and buy new friends"


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 14, 2012)

Banned cuz you forgot to read the warning label.

It clearly says: slinkys may spontaneously combust at any given time.

Bah...ninja'd.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 14, 2012)

Banned cuz this keep happening

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V8szWccJvb4


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 14, 2012)

Banned cuz D:
Mine was afraid that I was going to send it to the moon...


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Apr 14, 2012)

Banned cause I doubt you have the budget or mp to send someone to the moon.


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 14, 2012)

Banned cuz all I need to send someone or something to the moon is my banana bag! 

Which...apparently is missing...


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 14, 2012)

Banned cuz I appear anywhere yakity sax plays... so you really just need to play it on the moon for me to be banished there...


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 14, 2012)

Banned cuz *plays yakity sax everywhere*


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 14, 2012)

Banned cuz *becomes omnipresent*


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 14, 2012)

Banned cuz...*looks behind*


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 14, 2012)

Banned cuz 

Gotcha~


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 14, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 14, 2012)

Banned cuz Groose's theme goes with everything~


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 14, 2012)

Banned cuz i must sharpen my senses. Must not be snuck up on again.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 14, 2012)

Banned cuz I suggest a good relaxation tape... like this:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tJSQFzw1pEE


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 14, 2012)

Banned cuz...relaxed


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 14, 2012)

Banned cuz EXTERMINATE!!!


----------



## DarkRey (Apr 14, 2012)

banned because im fuking back biatchesss!!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 14, 2012)

Banned cuz welcome back ;

Wait... 

Who am I again?!


----------



## DarkRey (Apr 14, 2012)

banned for just plainly pointing the ban gun to yourself!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 14, 2012)

Banned cuz I secretly hope the ban gun will allow me to summon my persona


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 14, 2012)

Banned cuz Chrono is back. back again


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Apr 14, 2012)

Banned cause no he's not...



Spoiler



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AyBZy9y0qvg


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 14, 2012)

Banned cuz...


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 14, 2012)

Banned cuz kupo~


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 14, 2012)

Banned cuz grrr~


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 14, 2012)

Banned cuz darmok and jalad at tanagra.


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 14, 2012)

Banned cuz *calms down* say what now?


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 14, 2012)

Banned cuz 
Hejustkepttalkinginonelongincrediblyunbrokensentancemovingfromtopictotopicsothatnoonehadthechancetointerpretitwasreallyquitehypnotic.


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 14, 2012)

Banned cuz
listenimchrnoandidonthavetimetobereadingloadsoflongsentencesihavedemonstoslay


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 14, 2012)

Banned cuz i hyperlinked it for a reason T_T;


----------



## Paarish (Apr 14, 2012)

banned cos you guys are crazy


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 14, 2012)

Banned cuz thanks


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 14, 2012)

Banned cuz craziness is awesome


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 14, 2012)

Banned cuz that would mean I'm awesome 

EHEhaehahHKAJEHAKHEhheahHAHAHHAhahAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH


----------



## Paarish (Apr 14, 2012)

banned cos not crazy enough


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 14, 2012)

Banned cuz the doctor said I was crazy...

Then he told me to get in his TARDIS


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Apr 14, 2012)

These 'tempers are crazy *tap tap tap*


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 14, 2012)

Banned with myrmidons.


----------



## Paarish (Apr 14, 2012)

banned cos i wanna c:


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 14, 2012)

Banned cuz I don't wanna D:


----------



## Paarish (Apr 14, 2012)

banned cos we gotta


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 14, 2012)

Banned cuz we could go back to


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 14, 2012)

Banned cuz.
CHRONO


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 14, 2012)

Banned cuz Kupo-po-po~


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 14, 2012)

Banned cuz...
why do i attract moogles...
i'm feeling nostilaga, my past life maybe?


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 14, 2012)

Banned cuz the M-virus must be spreading D:


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 14, 2012)

Banned cuz,
Im a demon i dont get sick


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 14, 2012)

Banned cuz  

Zombie Moogle demon...


----------



## Paarish (Apr 14, 2012)

banned for stalking ;c


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 14, 2012)

Banned cuz.
Chrono demon. no moogles


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 14, 2012)

Banned cuz STAMPEDE~ STRIKE!!!

>_>; also, cuz I got the pre-order costumes for my american copy...


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 14, 2012)

Banned cuz...EH?
and ohhh are the costumes the red one for noel and the summoners garb for serah?


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 14, 2012)

Banned cuz nope >_>; that was intended for paary~

>_


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 14, 2012)

Banned cuz when did you start playing?
I was hooked. like a fish which is what usually happens with me and FF games


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 14, 2012)

Banned cuz I started friday... havn't played it at all saturday >_>;

I got up to the second tower btw...


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 14, 2012)

Banned cuz you have until thursday before you go over my time.
Would have completed it faster if i started on a holiday period,


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 14, 2012)

Banned cuz  I take it I'm still not all that far ingame... 
*sigh* maybe I should pick up the pace...


----------



## Paarish (Apr 14, 2012)

banned cos 

YOU
ME 
BLAZBLUE


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 14, 2012)

Banned cuz =D

YAY Blazblue


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 14, 2012)

Banned cuz i no have blazblue


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 14, 2012)

Banned cuz D=

*spams ice-car*


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 14, 2012)

Banned cuz...
should i invest in blazblue?


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 14, 2012)

Banned cuz Calamity trigger should be pretty cheap to find...

It's got pretty good story line... especially for a fighting game... 
Though Continuum shift's story irks me somewhat... >_


----------



## Paarish (Apr 14, 2012)

banned cos the battle system is flashy.
i need to learn to combo. Then again I've only played as Ragna so far so maybe I'll find a better character soon


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 14, 2012)

Banned cuz i see.
I shalt look into this if you allow contractor.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 14, 2012)

Banned cuz do~


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 14, 2012)

Banned cuz since you are my contractor, my location must change


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 14, 2012)

Banned cuz I rigged the pocket watch to play yakity sax =D that way I'll never lose it~


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 14, 2012)

Banned cuz ahhh smart =3


----------



## Paarish (Apr 14, 2012)

banned cos im the one who gave him the idea!
PRAISE ME!


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 14, 2012)

Banned cuz *praises*


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 14, 2012)

Banned cuz nope


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 14, 2012)

Banned cuz 

*stops praising*


----------



## Paarish (Apr 14, 2012)

This ban is for BI


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 14, 2012)

Banned cuz *stalks katz village*


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 14, 2012)

Banned cuz *sits in a distant tree*


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 14, 2012)

Banned cuz the ancient question of what katz are shall soon be revealed ._.;


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 15, 2012)

Banned cuz no one can groove like the girls with the hooves~


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 15, 2012)

Banned cuz what about groose?

...groose goes with equestria girls?


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 15, 2012)

Banned cuz...groose's theme goes with everything?


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 15, 2012)

Banned cuz the exception seems to be guile's theme...

The two things that go with everything, do not go with each other.


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 15, 2012)

Banned cuz I wonder...

*five minutes later*
nopenopenopenope...


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 15, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 15, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 15, 2012)

Banned cuz 

*watches italian pony opening*


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 15, 2012)

Banned cuz *calls upon the seaponies for help*


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 15, 2012)

Banned cuz *summons lord smooze*


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 15, 2012)

Banned cuz
HAI HYDREIGON


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 15, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 15, 2012)

Banned cuz
HAI CONTRACTOR
HAI OLD MAN


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 15, 2012)

Banned cuz HAII~


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 15, 2012)

Banned cuz whats goin down today?


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 15, 2012)

Banned cuz nm ;


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 15, 2012)

Banned cuz ohhh kay den


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 15, 2012)

Banned cuz I hope the same amount of activity as yesterday can happen


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 15, 2012)

Banned cuz hyup.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 15, 2012)

Banned cuz ._. it needs to happen...


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 15, 2012)

Banned cuz hai im back


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 15, 2012)

Banned cuz *unseals watch*


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 15, 2012)

Banned cuz RAWR
why might i ask have you unsealed me?


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 15, 2012)

Banned cuz MAKE ME PUDDING!!! >_


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 15, 2012)

Banned cuz 
sure why not


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 15, 2012)

Banned cuz yay~ ^()^


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 15, 2012)

Banned cuz do you like it


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 15, 2012)

Banned cuz *noms* BEST USE OF YOUR POWER EVAH!!!
*seals*


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 15, 2012)

Banned cuz i'm glad you are pleased.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 15, 2012)

Banned cuz *enjoys the pudding*


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 15, 2012)

Banned cuz *takes a nap under a tree*


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 15, 2012)

Banned cuz *makes ice sculptures*


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 15, 2012)

Banned cuz *tosses ice cubes*


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 15, 2012)

Banned cuz makes some Black Ice and passes it to FI


----------



## Paarish (Apr 15, 2012)

banned cos *lights a torch*


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 15, 2012)

Banned cuz *summons monocle tea and sips from a top hat shaped cup*


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 15, 2012)

Banned cuz *freezes paarish*


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 15, 2012)

Banned cuz *brings sun closer to thread*


----------



## Paarish (Apr 15, 2012)

banned cos *turns on heaters*


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 15, 2012)

Banned cuz *decides to nap under tree again*


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 15, 2012)

Banned cuz *cordially sips tea*


----------



## Paarish (Apr 15, 2012)

banned cos *puts monocle on*


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 15, 2012)

Banned cuz *empties top hat of remaining tea and places it on her head*
*equips false mustache*

I say, this topic is simply marvelous.

*forms a monocle by freezing the moisture in the air*


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 15, 2012)

Banned cuz *bends shadows to create suit* 
Yes this thread is quite the social shindig


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 15, 2012)

Banned cuz *forms a monocle with waffles*
Quite. p_o


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 15, 2012)

Banned cuz i lyk waffles


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 15, 2012)

Banned because this thread certainly epitomizes the social intricacies experienced within our daily lives.

*smokes pipe*


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 15, 2012)

Banned cuz what an utterly spiffing speech. inspirational
*Adjusts suit*


----------



## Paarish (Apr 15, 2012)

banned cos oh dear. it appears i have spontaneously combusted. o_q


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 15, 2012)

Banned cuz tis a shame


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 15, 2012)

Banned cuz tis a lie!


----------



## Paarish (Apr 15, 2012)

banned cos


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 15, 2012)

Banned cuz aha! I knew it!

*hair deflates*


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 15, 2012)

Thou art bannethed because thou art a welp


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 15, 2012)

Banned cuz impudent fowl! You will KNEEL before me!
wait...


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 15, 2012)

Banned cuz I'm luna and what is this?


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 15, 2012)

Banned cuz nothig. 

7000 EoF posts.


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 15, 2012)

Banned cuz  
7000


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 15, 2012)

Banned cuz 7001...


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 15, 2012)

Banned cuz I would post a pony clapping... but I don't wanna risk suspension... again...


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 15, 2012)

Banned cuz ._. I beg you don't cry ;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 15, 2012)

Banned cuz too late


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 15, 2012)

Banned cuz D:


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 15, 2012)

Banned cuz *freezes tear drop and gives to FI as a present*


----------



## Paarish (Apr 15, 2012)

banned cos *presents Black-Ice with a lawsuit for plagiarizing*


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 15, 2012)

Banned cuz *starts casting indignation*


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 15, 2012)

Banned cuz OBJECTION


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Apr 15, 2012)

Banned cause "_it_ _can't be..."_


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 15, 2012)

Banned cuz it can


----------



## Paarish (Apr 15, 2012)

banned for ruining it 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lzlQgemRbio


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 15, 2012)

Banned cuz that's partially what inspired my username...


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Apr 15, 2012)

Banned for posting the crappy gba version.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 15, 2012)

Banned cuz it's the crappyness that makes it so awesome~


----------



## Paarish (Apr 15, 2012)

banned cos bitch, please.
It may be a crappy version... but it's OUR crappy version


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 15, 2012)

Banned  cuz there's also this...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BDBjoAKN_MU


----------



## Paarish (Apr 15, 2012)

banned cos


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 15, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## Paarish (Apr 15, 2012)

Banned cos


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 15, 2012)

Banned cuz watching anime and the EoF are what i usually waste my evenings with


----------



## Paarish (Apr 15, 2012)

Bbanned cos I'm watching resident evil with family atm.


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 16, 2012)

Banned cuz resident evil is da shitz


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 16, 2012)

Unbanned you all because I


----------



## Tsuteto (Apr 16, 2012)

Banned because...


----------



## Paarish (Apr 16, 2012)

Banned cos we're not allowed to post pony stuff here.
You better hope no mod sees it.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 16, 2012)

Banned cuz he's new, I doubt the mods would care all that much... reading a backlog of 3552 to find out all of the intricacies is far too much to expect of anyone...


----------



## Paarish (Apr 16, 2012)

banned cos ignorance isn't an excuse in a court of law


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 16, 2012)

Banned cuz law IS ignorance...

*mumbles about corruption and blind stupidity associated with convictions.*


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 16, 2012)

Banned cuz OBJECTION!


----------



## Paarish (Apr 16, 2012)

banned cos bitch, please


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 16, 2012)

Banned cuz thou art Objected


----------



## Paarish (Apr 16, 2012)

banned cos no you objected frozen >_>


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 16, 2012)

Banned cuz i couldn't object contractor FI


----------



## Paarish (Apr 16, 2012)

banned cos you too lazy


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 16, 2012)

Banned cuz and what?


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 16, 2012)

Banned cuz I object, this so called "miracle" gel is clearly an apple gel!!!


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 16, 2012)

Banned cuz False advertising!


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 16, 2012)

Banned cuz *uses lottery gel*
*dies*


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 16, 2012)

Banned cuz...
*reaches into pokemon game, grabs revive and uses on FI*


----------



## Frog (Apr 16, 2012)

Banned cause I'm tired of merely lurking.


----------



## Paarish (Apr 16, 2012)

banned cos someone is using items.
Please stop 
You'll summon HIM


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 16, 2012)

NO. ITE- ... wait... FI is dead...

*charges a ban for next poster*


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 16, 2012)

BANNED CUZ I MUST REVIVE FI WITH WHATEVER ITEM POSSIBLE


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 16, 2012)

Banned cuz *dies again*


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 16, 2012)

Banned cuz
*slowly falls into a deep dark despair*


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 16, 2012)

Banned cuz *lambda activates*
*goes bat-shit-insane*
*unseals pocket watch*


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 16, 2012)

Banned cuz
*destroys surrounding area with the darkness built up from mourning death of FI*


----------



## Paarish (Apr 16, 2012)

banned cos you missed~


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 16, 2012)

Banned cuz 
*future FI travels futuristicially from the future*
*casts resurrection on dead FI*
*flees*

PARADOX~


----------



## Paarish (Apr 16, 2012)

banned cos


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 16, 2012)

Banned cuz I still don't understand how I end up learning healing magic...


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 16, 2012)

Banned cuz this is one paradox that will not be fixed


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 16, 2012)

Banned cuz *resolves paradox by traveling back in time*


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Apr 16, 2012)

Banned cause *kills past, present, and future FI*
Now there's no paradox.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 16, 2012)

Banned cuz 
Hi, I'm zombie FI and I created this paradox just for you~

BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAINS~


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 16, 2012)

Banned cuz *travels back in time and stuffs scarlet in a box thus solving the zombie FI paradox*


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 16, 2012)

Banned cuz *starts studying healing magic*

*is in need of a way to amplify magic*


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Apr 16, 2012)

Banned cause *breaks out of box and travels to future to kill inventor of time travel*


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 16, 2012)

Banned cuz *is killed by ScarletCrystals*


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 16, 2012)

Banned cuz *stands in scarlets way*
nope. skip to 0:25
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NmWFV6_x8fg


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 16, 2012)

Banned cuz *requires a cell sample of zombie FI to obtain catalyst for healing magic*


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Apr 16, 2012)

Banned cause *cast Dhaos corridor*
Bam, vaporized.


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 16, 2012)

Banned cuz *goes on crazy rampage*


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 16, 2012)

Banned cuz *uses massive non-nonsensical paradox to revive past selves*


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 16, 2012)

Banned cuz *calms down after destroying random city*


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 16, 2012)

Banned cuz *unseals pocket watch*

*fights lavos*


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Apr 16, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Banned cuz *uses massive non-nonsensical paradox to revive past selves*


Banned for summoning Masashi Kishimoto.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 16, 2012)

ScarletCrystals said:


> FrozenIndignation said:
> 
> 
> > Banned cuz *uses massive non-nonsensical paradox to revive past selves*
> ...


Banned cuz it was an accident, BELIEVE IT!!!


----------



## Paarish (Apr 16, 2012)

banned cos LIES!


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 16, 2012)

Banned cuz my bright orange costume is made out of cake.

BELIEVE IT!!!


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Apr 16, 2012)

Banned cause NO WAY~!


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 16, 2012)

Banned cuz I am the main character, you have to believe me... BELIEVE IT!!!


----------



## Paarish (Apr 16, 2012)

banned cos


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 16, 2012)

Banned cuz y u no believe it?!


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 16, 2012)

Banned cuz does that make me the nine tails? believe it?


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Apr 16, 2012)

Banned cause the nine tails is a LIE!


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 16, 2012)

Banned cuz rawr


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 16, 2012)

Banned cuz *seals pocket watch*



*seals nine-tailed fox*

BELIEVE IT!!!


----------



## Paarish (Apr 16, 2012)

banned cos i can't find the kiseki version of Yume de Aru Youni


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 16, 2012)

Banned cuz say what now?


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 16, 2012)

Banned cuz 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=20h9-LSicfw


----------



## Paarish (Apr 16, 2012)

banned cos nvm i found it 

@FI

I mean DL it


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 16, 2012)

Banned cuz kk >_>;


----------



## Paarish (Apr 16, 2012)

banned cos searching for that has made me want to search for Ayumi Hamasaki's progress...


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 16, 2012)

Banned cuz D:

and now I want to listen it it again >_


----------



## Paarish (Apr 16, 2012)

banned cos 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qHGGZ3hVOhg


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 16, 2012)

Banned cuz thnx~


----------



## Paarish (Apr 16, 2012)

banned cos im done now


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 16, 2012)

Banned cuz *has urge to replay Xillia*


----------



## Paarish (Apr 16, 2012)

banned cos you should totally send it to me


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 16, 2012)

Banned cuz its fun 2 be dumb.


----------



## Narayan (Apr 17, 2012)

banned coz it is not.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 17, 2012)

Paarish said:


> banned cos you should totally send it to me


Banned cuz NEVAR!!!

*gets annoyed at cheap bosses again*
>_


----------



## Paarish (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned cos people can be so mean


----------



## Narayan (Apr 17, 2012)

banned coz i'd give you a copy of tales of xillia. if i have one.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned cuz T_T;
*spams demon fang and Jude's super dodge backstep*

*wins with little effort*

>_


----------



## Paarish (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned cos Goddamn broken gameplay

And it's the thought that counts narayan


----------



## Narayan (Apr 17, 2012)

banned coz is there a supper hard version? or insanely hard?


----------



## Paarish (Apr 17, 2012)

BBanned cos there's unknown mode. But they give you loads of AP and TP which I believe why it is so broken.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned cuz the only thing broken in xillia are the bosses ._.;


----------



## Paarish (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned cos I heard that the TP recovery rate and the vast amount of AP was ridiculous


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned cuz eh, it worked well enough...

*infinite combos normal enemies to death*


----------



## Narayan (Apr 17, 2012)

banned coz that'd be overkill.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned cuz unfortunately, bosses in xillia break out of your combo after about 8 hits...

Though, with proper equipment in tales of Graces F, you can infinite combo them...


----------



## Paarish (Apr 17, 2012)

bbanned cos if they.needed to make AP more similar to CC (ie different.moves cost different amount and recovery rate should be slower for both TP and AP)


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned cuz it all worked fine on a first playthough ._.; you can find yourself running out of TP fairly easily... before you start spamming your first arte on bosses because the newer ones are completely ineffective...


----------



## Paarish (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned cos that sounds pretty broken ;

Combination of TP and CC sounds good in theory...


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned cuz blocking attacks to gain TP is awesome... now if only they could do the same for dodging attacks...


----------



## alphenor (Apr 17, 2012)

banned coz...coz....I'm back from the horribles of Facebook. :|


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned cuz welcome back ;


----------



## Paarish (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned cos welcome back...


----------



## alphenor (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned coz you have been ninja'ed by a unicorn.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned cuz...
I had a facebook once... well,I made one and then abandoned it in the same day, BUT STILL!!!


----------



## Paarish (Apr 17, 2012)

BBanned cos I had facebook once, but then it took an arrow to the knee.


----------



## alphenor (Apr 17, 2012)

banned coz you reply so fast on EOF. arrow to the knee is too mainstream


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned cuz you need to be fast in the rare moments of multiple people posting...


----------



## Paarish (Apr 17, 2012)

BBanned cos I'm the best


----------



## alphenor (Apr 17, 2012)

banned coz ye ninja'ed me. (yeah it's a mainstream thing)


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned cuz ninjas always wear bright orange costumes D=

Paary, wanna play blazblue? ;p


----------



## Paarish (Apr 17, 2012)

bbanned cos I'm at work 

And even if I wasn't I doubt my bro would let me anyway


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned cuz >_


----------



## alphenor (Apr 17, 2012)

banned coz I'm starting to get bored.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned cuz so is my pony...


----------



## alphenor (Apr 17, 2012)

banned coz gbatemp somehow resembles Facebook now.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned cuz... yes... yes it does...


----------



## alphenor (Apr 17, 2012)

banned coz I don't want this to suck like Facebook does.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned cuz don't worry  it sucks in a different way~

(also, yay, i have 4500 posts in this topic )


----------



## alphenor (Apr 17, 2012)

banned coz my bro has 1844.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned cuz... nara-kun?


----------



## Paarish (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned cos I just spotted the legendary pink-hatted computer virus


----------



## alphenor (Apr 17, 2012)

banned coz I was going to reply that I am his secret brother.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned cuz all i ever spot is google stalking this topic D:

Edit: ... *stalks nara-kun*


----------



## alphenor (Apr 17, 2012)

banned coz onii-chan isn't online now...he might be watching his dLs.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned cuz *still manages to find a way to stalk him*


----------



## alphenor (Apr 17, 2012)

banned coz I don't really call him "onii-chan"...it's kinda awkward.
EDIT: I use our own dialect


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned cuz he is one of the two members whom I exclusively call by nickname


----------



## alphenor (Apr 17, 2012)

banned coz I'm not active here to know that.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned cuz I... I'm not sure how many people know anyways 

... teeheehee, nara-kun


----------



## alphenor (Apr 17, 2012)

banned coz he has another nickname.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned cuz oh? what is it :3


----------



## alphenor (Apr 17, 2012)

banned coz I need authorization from him before I can tell.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned cuz >_


----------



## Paarish (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned cos whats going on???


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned cuz *hides*


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned for not flipping any of the tables!


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned cuz the tables are superglued, and bolted, to the floor, which is made out of dark matter...


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned cuz *sits on table*


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned cuz *freezes tables*


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned cuz Black-Ice is unaffected by frozen table


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned cuz *starts casting Indignation*
EYE quell.. aMIDst teh AbouNDing light of hev- n... THOU... ART... at... THE GATE!!! to teh underwurld... COME FURTH thunderr of tah GAHDS!!!


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned cause *opens trapdoor beneath table dropping both Black-ice and table into an incinerator*


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned cuz *starts melting*


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned cuz *flies out of incinerator*


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned cuz 
IT ends... HYAH!!!... IN-dig-NAY-shun...


----------



## Paarish (Apr 17, 2012)

Wat da HECK is DAt!!!???


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned cuz *Burns surrounding area in dark flames*


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned cuz *kills everyone with abysmal voice acting*


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned cause it's Uber Effective!


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned cuz *x_x*


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned cuz *revives everyone as ponies*


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned cuz *turns back into chrono*


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned cuz *returns everyone to what they were*
D:


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned cuz it feels good 2 be chrono


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned cuz it feels cold to be frozen ._.


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned cuz one who controls ice shouldn't feel coldness


----------



## Paarish (Apr 17, 2012)

banned cos you would be surprised


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned cuz im surprised a lot these days


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned cuz the ice powers control me... not the other way around :/


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned cuz training on the moon?


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned cuz absorbing sentient life form while on the moon~


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned cuz, unseal pocket watch when you are ready to come back =3


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned cuz its was the only way to contain my indignation~


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned cause a Faraday's cage might have worked.


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 17, 2012)

banned cuz kay faraday


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned cuz... yeah... it might have... but... umm... I GOT TO TRAVEL TO THE MOON


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 17, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Banned cuz... yeah... it might have... but... umm... I GOT TO TRAVEL TO THE MOON (again)


Banned cuz fixed


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned cuz...


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Apr 17, 2012)

^ banned for likeing ponys.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned for... stating the obvious?


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned cuz Tempers love to state the obvious i've noticed


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Apr 18, 2012)

^Banned for likeing Sony over Ninty.


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 18, 2012)

Banned cuz is there something wrong with that..? ._.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 18, 2012)

Banned cuz that type of thing seems more apt for the truth or false game...


----------



## Paarish (Apr 18, 2012)

banned cos luckily we have a thread for that ^O^


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 18, 2012)

Banned cuz yep 



Spoiler: Edit: welp, I'm bored...


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 18, 2012)

Banned for ;o;


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 18, 2012)

Banned cuz /)^3^(\


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 18, 2012)

Now you shall be banned for this!


----------



## vivanlai (Apr 18, 2012)

The Catboy said:


> Now you shall be banned for this!


Banned for changing your picture. LOL


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Apr 18, 2012)

Airi Ban bans YOU~


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 18, 2012)

Banned cuz hai


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 18, 2012)

Banned with a banana bag


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 18, 2012)

Banned because you are all jelly


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 18, 2012)

Banned cuz bananas are a good source of potassium.


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Apr 18, 2012)

Banned cause _Radioactive _potassium.


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 18, 2012)

Banned cuz chrono is not affected


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 18, 2012)

Banned cuz I like to think of it as Katassium


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 18, 2012)

Banned cuz Cats R Cool


----------



## vivanlai (Apr 18, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> Banned cuz Cats R Cool


Banned for saying cats are kewl dogs are WAY better than cats XD!


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 18, 2012)

Banned coz CATS ARE COOLER


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 18, 2012)

Banned cuz I like cats more ._.


----------



## vivanlai (Apr 18, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> Banned coz CATS ARE COOLER


Banned for NOT Shuting and screwing the shit and fuck up


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Apr 18, 2012)

Umm...I thinks bunnies are cool...

Banned cause I'm stating the obvious?


----------



## Paarish (Apr 18, 2012)

banned cos bunnies ARE cool.


----------



## vivanlai (Apr 18, 2012)

Paarish said:


> banned cos bunnies ARE cool.


Banned for saying bunnies are cool even though bunnies are cool! LOL


----------



## Paarish (Apr 18, 2012)

banned cos i was agreeing with Scarlet


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 18, 2012)

Banned cuz cats ftw


----------



## Paarish (Apr 18, 2012)

banned cos +1


----------



## koimayeul (Apr 18, 2012)

banned cuz crawling in your walls


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 18, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## Paarish (Apr 18, 2012)

banned cos oh god not this again D:


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 18, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## Paarish (Apr 18, 2012)

banned cos i'm scared now


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Apr 18, 2012)

Banned cause we have nothing to fear but fear itself!

(Though admittedly fear is rather scary)


----------



## Paarish (Apr 18, 2012)

banned cos i don't like fear :c


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 18, 2012)

Banned cuz chrono is fearless.
Except the fear of contractor getting hurt


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 18, 2012)

Banned cuz fear is for those who want to justify being hesitant.

March forward and watch as all the uncertain pieces fall into place!!!

Or... not...


----------



## Paarish (Apr 18, 2012)

banned cos courage is the magic that turns dreams into reality



Spoiler










BELIEVE IT!


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 18, 2012)

Banned cuz courage is the magic that turns dreams into reality?


----------



## Paarish (Apr 18, 2012)

banned cos that's what the guy said, didn't he!?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X59i3RkutbA


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 18, 2012)

Banned cuz I was trying to mimic how tenacious the game is at telling us that courage is the magic that turns dreams into reality...


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 18, 2012)

Banned cuz.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 18, 2012)

Banned cuz I find my new sig hypnotizing...


----------



## Paarish (Apr 18, 2012)

banned cos using my courage... i will turn my dreams... into reality.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 18, 2012)

Banned cuz you saying courage is the magic that turns dreams into reality, it reminds of the time you said courage is the magic that turns dreams into reality...


----------



## Paarish (Apr 18, 2012)

Banned cos I think... In the end... Courage is the magic that turns dreams into reality.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 18, 2012)

Banned cuz... I... I know what to do now... courage is the magic... that turns dreams into reality... I... I'm not afraid!!!


----------



## Paarish (Apr 18, 2012)

Banned cos good...
Use that courage and your dreams will turn to reality


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 18, 2012)

Banned cuz of course... Courage is the magic...

And that magic is what will turn my dreams into reality~


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Apr 18, 2012)

Banned cause deja vu?


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 18, 2012)

Banned cuz yes pl0x


----------



## Paarish (Apr 18, 2012)

One deja vu...
Coming right up!

Courage is the magic that turns dreams into reality.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 18, 2012)

Banned cuz 

My  is the courage that turns magic into reality...


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 18, 2012)

Banned cuz My reality is mine alone


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 18, 2012)

Banned cuz *watches own sig for a little while...*


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 18, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 18, 2012)

Banned cuz ITS SO DAMN ADDICTING >_


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 19, 2012)

Banned cuz 2 frame animations ftw


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 19, 2012)

Banned cuz its 4 frames ;


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 19, 2012)

Banned because you never say hai to me );


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 19, 2012)

Banned cuz OMIGOSH, DINOHSCENE  HAI!!!


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 19, 2012)

Unbanned cause hai ;3


----------



## Anon10W1z (Apr 19, 2012)

^banned for unbanning someone.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 19, 2012)

Banned, deal with it


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 19, 2012)

Banned cuz I can't deal with it.


----------



## Paarish (Apr 19, 2012)

BBanned cos try harder...


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 19, 2012)

Banned cuz try a somersault...


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 19, 2012)

Banned cause no one can ban me D;


----------



## Paarish (Apr 19, 2012)

im gonna try anyway

BANNED


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 19, 2012)

);

BANNED BANNED BANNED.

I tell p1ngpong on you!


----------



## Paarish (Apr 19, 2012)

banned again cos i ain't afraid of pingy


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 19, 2012)

Banned cuz I am ;O;


----------



## Paarish (Apr 19, 2012)

banned cos perhaps i should summon him


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 19, 2012)

Banned cuz *hides*


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Apr 19, 2012)

Banned cause you do not have the necessary contract ring!


----------



## Paarish (Apr 19, 2012)

banned cos look what i cooked up
@[member='FrozenIndignation']



Spoiler












Rushed it abit


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 19, 2012)

ed cuz


----------



## Paarish (Apr 19, 2012)

banned cos im gonna do a 3d picture next.
i'll send it to you


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 19, 2012)

ed cuz YAY!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 19, 2012)

Banned cuz I'm terrible at drawing.

Celestia's mane... ;O;


----------



## Paarish (Apr 19, 2012)

banned cos so am i
i just traced it.

SHH DON'T TELL ANYONE


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 19, 2012)

Banned cuz... I'm not good at drawing either ._.;


----------



## Paarish (Apr 19, 2012)

banned cos that's not what a certain swapnote you sent tells me


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 19, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## Paarish (Apr 19, 2012)

banned cos anyone wanna a sample of the upcoming one?


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 19, 2012)

ed cuz YESH!!!


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 19, 2012)

Banned cuz hai, i like drawing  
But im only good at doin it on the computer


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 19, 2012)

Banned cuz *unseals watch*

Draw me some pudding


----------



## Paarish (Apr 19, 2012)

banned cos actually there's not much to see so nvm


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 19, 2012)

Banned cuz Dont have to be unsealed to draw pudding 

heres da pud -


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 19, 2012)

@paary
D:
@[member='Black-Ice']
D:

*seals watch*


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 19, 2012)

Banned cuz I suck at making pudding, 
I prefer slaying enemies


----------



## Paarish (Apr 19, 2012)

banned cos frozen fails at summoning and BI is a murderer!


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 19, 2012)

Banned cuz... I didn't actually intend to summon 

I totally forgot about that feature


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 19, 2012)

Banned cuz yeap as a demon I kill a few bad guys.
But its for the good of da planets


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 19, 2012)

Banned cuz as a contractor, I'm gonna die young


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 19, 2012)

Banned cuz nope.
MLP is a kids show and people dont die in kids shows, 
plus you spent 1000's on da moon. Luna is immortal


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 19, 2012)

Unbanned.
Cause you helped me divorce p1ngy ;3


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 19, 2012)

Banned cuz villains die in kids shows  I'm sort of a villain~

Hmm... though the immortality thing might make it hard...


----------



## Paarish (Apr 19, 2012)

banned cos immortal=/=invincible

*prepares shotgun*


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 19, 2012)

Banned cuz *stands infront of loaded shot gun, smiling*

Go on... I dare you...


----------



## Paarish (Apr 19, 2012)

banned cos 


Spoiler












i'll clean it up at the end


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 19, 2012)

Banned cuz *goes into overlimit*
*twirls sword*


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Apr 19, 2012)

Banned cause you should do the Spada Hi-Ougi!


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 19, 2012)

Banned cuz... *uses regal's satsugeki bukouken*

D:


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Apr 19, 2012)

Banned cause isn't it awesome?


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 19, 2012)

Banned cuz *is embarrassed for using regal's satsugeki bukouken*


----------



## Paarish (Apr 19, 2012)

banned cos

AAAGH!!!
SATSUGEKI BUKOUKEN!!!!
O RYA RYA RYA RYA RYA RYA!
DEOO RYA~!


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 19, 2012)

Banned cuz the ending of chrono crusade has destroyed my emotions and inner morales D:


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Apr 19, 2012)

Banned cause what is this "emotions and inner morales" that you speak of?


----------



## Paarish (Apr 19, 2012)

banned cos LALALALALA I'M NOT LISTENING!


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 19, 2012)

Banned cuz...
its something that no longer makes sense to me


----------



## Paarish (Apr 19, 2012)

banned cos the fact that im not listening; emotions and morales; or that courage is the magic that turns dreams into reality?


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 19, 2012)

Banned cuz sounds like a great ending to me


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 19, 2012)

Banned cuz.


----------



## Paarish (Apr 19, 2012)

banned cos deja vu


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 19, 2012)

Banned cuz *unseals watch*


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 19, 2012)

Banned cuz *sits in corner crying while killing all plants in area with dark aura*


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 19, 2012)

Banned cuz *lets life be drained*


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 19, 2012)

Banned cuz luna is immortal.
We could do this for an eternity


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 19, 2012)

Banned cuz yep ;

...


----------



## philip11 (Apr 19, 2012)

Banned because you have a Shiny Zouruark in your Sig


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 19, 2012)

Banned cuz I recoloured him myself. He looks different than normal shiny zoroark 

Also.  Im done crying now. *Reseals watch*


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 19, 2012)

Banned cuz yay~ 

*unseals watch*
*seals watch*

*unseals watch*

*seals watch*


----------



## Paarish (Apr 19, 2012)

banned cos a challenger appears


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 19, 2012)

Banned cuz 
rawr
sigh
rawr
sigh


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 19, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 19, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## Paarish (Apr 19, 2012)

banned cos 

also:



Spoiler












Meh... it looks better on the 3DS -.-;


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 19, 2012)

Banned cuz it still looks good


----------



## Harumy (Apr 19, 2012)

Kupo kupo kupoooo kupo!


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 19, 2012)

Banned cuz those noises trigger dreams that hurt my head. De ja vu maybe?
must destroy


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Apr 19, 2012)

Banned cause *Fuzetsu*!


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 19, 2012)

Banned cuz FLAME HAZE? 
Need moar Yuji Sakai


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Apr 19, 2012)

Banned cause Seirei no Hebi has awesome sexy voice.


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 19, 2012)

Banned cuz awesomeness


----------



## Paarish (Apr 19, 2012)

banned cos i wanna


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 19, 2012)

Banned cuz *closes fuzetsu and flies back to FI*


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Apr 19, 2012)

Banned cause * ties up Black-ice with bubble root*


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 19, 2012)

Banned cuz *Freezes bubble root then cracks it and continues to leave*


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Apr 19, 2012)

Banned cause....that _Not_ fair~


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 19, 2012)

Banned cuz *razes the EoF exit*


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 19, 2012)

Banned cuz imma demon. In SNS world i guess im about a Crimson God.
A mere lone flame haze is nothing to me.
ha hahaha. *freezes Scarlet*
*flies off, ignoring hydreigons burning*


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 19, 2012)

Banned cuz I can't let you do that, Star Fox... ;O;


----------



## Paarish (Apr 19, 2012)

Banned cos do a barrel roll!


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 19, 2012)

Banned cuz try a u-turn!

*realizes this isn't all range mode*
D:


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 19, 2012)

Banned cuz chrono can do what he wants.
*walks away like a badass*


----------



## Sheimi (Apr 19, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 19, 2012)

Banned cuz *freezes car*


----------



## Paarish (Apr 19, 2012)

Banned cos *freezes black-ice*


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 19, 2012)

Banned cuz one cant simply freeze what is already dis-coloured Ice
*Freezes Paarish*


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Apr 19, 2012)

Banned cause *imprisons Black-ice in scarlet crystal*, Ganon style.


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 19, 2012)

Banned cuz, *Creates Ice blade and breaks through crystal*


----------



## Paarish (Apr 19, 2012)

Banned cos *creates unnecessary rings that can break the crystal for another villain to use*


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Apr 19, 2012)

Banned cause I thought you were on MY side D:


----------



## Paarish (Apr 19, 2012)

Banned cos I am!
But we gotta have those rings.
Otherwise we have no plot


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 19, 2012)

Banned cuz *takes rings and leaves laughing*


----------



## Paarish (Apr 19, 2012)

Banned cos I thought you were in crystal


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 19, 2012)

Banned cuz 





Black-Ice said:


> Banned cuz, *Creates Ice blade and breaks through crystal*


----------



## Paarish (Apr 19, 2012)

Banned cos then those rings are useless and only serve as aesthetic values.


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 19, 2012)

Banned cuz i like to do unnecessary things because I can.
*Teleports behind paarish and takes hostage*


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Apr 19, 2012)

Flame Haze cares not for hostages!
*Burns up Paarish along with Black-ice*


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 19, 2012)

Banned cuz *teleports away from paarish and fires ice blades at scarlet*


----------



## Paarish (Apr 19, 2012)

Banned cos *ashes gets inhaled by flame haze allowing me to take over your mind*


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Apr 19, 2012)

Banned cause fine, let's see you do better against Black-ice


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 19, 2012)

Banned cuz *freezes scarlet and smashes flame haze contract item*


----------



## Paarish (Apr 19, 2012)

Well black ice has one key weakness...
*puts glasses on*

Which is...

I forget...


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Apr 19, 2012)

Banned cause flaming hair prevents freezing status.
*Flies away*


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 19, 2012)

Banned cuz okay *glides up to paarish straight in front of him and freezes feet and hands in macarella position*
*Leaves due to lack of threatening competition and goes offline while promising to destroy Scarlet and Paarish next time.*


----------



## Paarish (Apr 19, 2012)

Banned cos I don't have to put up with this shit
*breaks free and retreats*


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 20, 2012)

Banned cuz 

*freezes coffee*

*tries to sip*

*no liquid obtained*

*frustration*


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 20, 2012)

Banned cuz

*melts coffee*

*drinks lukewarm coffee*

*heats coffee even more*

*drinks scalding hot coffee and burns tongue*


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 20, 2012)

Banned cuz 

*takes coffee*

*tries to cool it down*

*ends up with a coffee slushy*


----------



## Rydian (Apr 20, 2012)

Banned for posting too much in this thread.


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 20, 2012)

Banned cuz

*fires up coffee again*

*ends up burning the coffee*

*sniffs burnt coffee*

I didn't know you could burn coffee... 
Ninja'd by Rydian... o_o


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 20, 2012)

Banned cuz o hai rydian


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 20, 2012)

Banned cuz I forgot to say hai :/
so hai! 

*goes off to hump the closest leg he can find*


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 20, 2012)

Banned cuz i think he left haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa?


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 20, 2012)

Banned cuz LOL


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 20, 2012)

Banned cuz oh haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaai black-ice huh?


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 20, 2012)

Banned cuz I have returned from school 
When you left I got into an * fight with paarish and scarlet, could have used a watch unseal


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 20, 2012)

Banned cuz... 
*unseals watch*
PUDDING!!!


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 20, 2012)

Banned cuz


Spoiler


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 20, 2012)

Banned cuz 

*noms*


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 20, 2012)

Banned cuz watches FI sig.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 20, 2012)

Banned cuz  
*leaves  watch unsealed*


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 20, 2012)

Banned cuz *flies into sky*


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 20, 2012)

Banned cuz *continues nomming on pudding*


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 20, 2012)

Banned cuz *enjoys nice day in the sky*


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 20, 2012)

Banned cuz *seals watch*

*enjoys watching you free fall*


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 20, 2012)

Banned cuz *free falls*


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 20, 2012)

Banned cuz *unseals watch before you hit the ground*


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 20, 2012)

Banned cuz *glides gently to ground and retreats to under a tree. Glaring*


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 20, 2012)

Banned cuz *seals watch*

... 

* considers playing final fantasy 13-2*

I haven't touched it for a whole week


----------



## Fear Zoa (Apr 20, 2012)

Banned cause ponies


----------



## Paarish (Apr 20, 2012)

banned cos bronies before honies


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 20, 2012)

Banned cuz FFXIII-2 IS AWESOME


----------



## Paarish (Apr 20, 2012)

banned cos it's true 

SPOILER: NOEL IS HOT


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 20, 2012)

Banned cuz *beats someone drastically better than me at blazblue online*  SO MUCH WIN!!!

FFXII-2: I haven't played further then the tentacle boss anyways :/


----------



## Paarish (Apr 20, 2012)

banned for hentai


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 20, 2012)

Banned cuz i haven't touched it since i beat it


----------



## Paarish (Apr 20, 2012)

banned cos i did a few more sidequests; fought lightning and amodar; and thats it.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 20, 2012)

Banned cuz I haven't played it for more than 1 day


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 20, 2012)

Banned cuz OMFG thats sooo long >.


----------



## Paarish (Apr 20, 2012)

banned cos that's what she said


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 20, 2012)

Banned cuz I suck at combo-ing but am unpredictable enough to still hold my own against better blazblue players


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 20, 2012)

Banned cuz im awesome at every fighter.
full stop


----------



## Paarish (Apr 20, 2012)

banned cos you haven't played me at Tekken/Mortal Kombat/Blazblue yet


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 20, 2012)

Banned cuz i'd win at tekken and mortal kombat. I havent played blazblue yet


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 20, 2012)

Banned cuz I would lose at tekken and mortal kombat... except for like the odd match where I get a perfect... inexplicably... ;

Oh, and I'll play you at blazblue any time you want paary


----------



## Paarish (Apr 20, 2012)

banned cos i'm amazing with Xiaoyu 
Don't mess with the Ling!


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 20, 2012)

Banned cuz *accidents near infinite combo*


----------



## Paarish (Apr 20, 2012)

banned cos 

Flynn: Not bad


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 20, 2012)

Banned cuz Baek will slap up ling xiaoyu


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 20, 2012)

Banned cuz I think it was just dumb luck...  kept spamming the same move which has a small chance of encasing the opponent in ice... It kept working =D


----------



## Paarish (Apr 20, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> Banned cuz Baek will slap up ling xiaoyu


banned cos let me guess...

X X X X X X X X X 

(works better with Hwoarang though )


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 20, 2012)

Paarish said:


> Black-Ice said:
> 
> 
> > Banned cuz Baek will slap up ling xiaoyu
> ...


NOPE.
i has skill i know what im doin


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 20, 2012)

Banned cuz... I think that's why my pudding always tastes like cherries...


----------



## Paarish (Apr 20, 2012)

banned cos now i kinda wanna fight you now...
I'll probably be able to beat you though


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 20, 2012)

BANNED CUZ 
HA HA HAAAAAAAAAAAAA. Ur wrong


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 20, 2012)

Banned cuz muffins, MUFFINS ON MY FACE, HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAALP!!!

Oh haaaaaaaaaaaai derpy...
You watch the room huuuuuuuh?


----------



## Paarish (Apr 20, 2012)

banned cos i'll kill it with fire
*unleashes flamethrower*


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 20, 2012)

Why yes, you do require batteries to operate~

But what about the starfish?

Banned cuz, heh heh starfish, gimme the starfish!!!


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 20, 2012)

banned cuz hi


----------



## Paarish (Apr 20, 2012)

banned cos yes, i am


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 20, 2012)

Banned cuz it wont load, it wont load it wont load IT WonT LAoD it WONt LAoRD IT wond LOAT EED WOND LOWED it wont load it WunT loAd


----------



## Paarish (Apr 20, 2012)

banned cos Mama say that happiness is from magic rays of sunshine that come down when you feelin' blue.


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 20, 2012)

Banned cuz what wont load?


----------



## Paarish (Apr 20, 2012)

banned cos


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 21, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 21, 2012)

Banned cuz 
*turns on 360, RROD*
 
*turns it off...*
*turns it on, RROD*
 
*turns it off...* 
*turns it on*
 
*tries playing warriors orochi 3*
*stage in chapter 1 won't load*
D:

I WANTS MY PS3 COPY OF IT TO ARRIVE ALREADY!!!


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 21, 2012)

BANNED CUZ XBOX FTW


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 21, 2012)

Banned cuz all consoles FTW


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Apr 21, 2012)

Banned cause handhelds FTW


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 21, 2012)

Banned cuz handhelds + console FTW


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Apr 21, 2012)

Banned cause handhelds^(consoles) FTW


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 21, 2012)

Banned cuz that was a very satisfying ending to season 2


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 21, 2012)

Banned cuz now we wait for season 3.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 21, 2012)

Banned cuz WAIT?! NOT THIS AGAIN >_


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 21, 2012)

Banned cuz *disregard exams, acquire ponies*

I wonder... *continues to acquire ponies while studying*


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 21, 2012)

Banned cuz *trys to invent a way to sneeze confetti*


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 21, 2012)

Banned cuz *tries to count sheep*
There's too damn many!! >_


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 21, 2012)

Banned cuz lyra spoke


----------



## Paarish (Apr 21, 2012)

banned cos someone teach me baribo


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 21, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## Paarish (Apr 21, 2012)

banned cos


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 21, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## Paarish (Apr 21, 2012)

banned cos


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 21, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## Paarish (Apr 21, 2012)

banned cos


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 21, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Apr 22, 2012)

Banned cause =_=


----------



## Xarsah16 (Apr 22, 2012)

Banned because of your Lucky Star avatar lol


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 22, 2012)

Banned cuz of your Rarity avatar...


----------



## Narayan (Apr 22, 2012)

occasional ban


----------



## Paarish (Apr 22, 2012)

PERMA-BANNED


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 22, 2012)

Lhant triple-lets of terror ban


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 22, 2012)

Banished


----------



## Paarish (Apr 22, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Lhant triple-lets of terror ban


banned cos im too cool for win quotes


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 22, 2012)

Banned cuz mao?


----------



## Paarish (Apr 22, 2012)

banned cos Mao?


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 22, 2012)

Mao?



Paarish said:


> FrozenIndignation said:
> 
> 
> > Lhant triple-lets of terror ban
> ...


That's okay, I'm not your sister


----------



## Paarish (Apr 22, 2012)

banned cos Mao?


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 22, 2012)

Banned cuz burrrb


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 22, 2012)

Mao?

Banned cuz hunting the gravitron cores is so damn tedious >_>;


----------



## Paarish (Apr 22, 2012)

banned cos they sure are
I used a guide


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 22, 2012)

banned cuz guides ftw thats how i did it


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 22, 2012)

Banned cuz i found 4 of them without a guide so far T_T; 

Doesn't seem to be any more in any of the time periods i have unlocked >_


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 22, 2012)

BANNED 
CUZ
GUIDES
IGN
DO
IT


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 22, 2012)

Banned cuz exploration FTW T_T;


----------



## Paarish (Apr 22, 2012)

banned cos i also found four of them without a guide >_>


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 22, 2012)

Banned cuz ._.; I'll get the remaining eventually...


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 22, 2012)

banned cuz guides r cool


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 22, 2012)

Banned cuz I feel guides cheapen the experience ._.;


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 22, 2012)

Banned cuz not when it comes to them stupid cores >.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 22, 2012)

Banned cuz stuff like that adjusts my review score


----------



## Paarish (Apr 22, 2012)

banned cos i miss the days when i didn't have to rely on game guides cos they weren't accessible to me.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 22, 2012)

Banned cuz I miss the days when people had to figure stuff out for themselves...


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 22, 2012)

Banned cuz i do, like on ace attorney. But them cores p'd me off


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 22, 2012)

Banned cuz... might as well do some side quests while i hunt >_


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 22, 2012)

Banned cuz side quests r cool coz they are everywhere this time


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 22, 2012)

Banned cuz... side quests are mainly meh... but at least they're better than its predecessor...


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 22, 2012)

Banned cuz indeed.
The things that XIII did right was story and characters.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 22, 2012)

Banned cuz the story dragged on too long and was almost repetitive in its nature and the characters ranged from good to STFU HOPE


----------



## Paarish (Apr 22, 2012)

banned cos Hope would be awesome if he didn't speak.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 22, 2012)

Banned cuz he's far more tolerable in FF13-2... 

... is Alyssa evil?


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 22, 2012)

Banned cuz on the other hand Hope is  in FF XIII-2


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 22, 2012)

Banned cuz ._. YAY!!! I GUESSED IT~


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 22, 2012)

Banned cuz she's a paradox


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 22, 2012)

Banned cuz she stole my picnic basket D=


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 22, 2012)

Banned cuz your picnic basket has been paradoxed


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 22, 2012)

Banned cuz I'm a paradox...

Line 1: line 2 is true
Line 2: line 1 is false


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 22, 2012)

Banned cuz.
Must solve paradox


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 22, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 22, 2012)

Banned cuz we live to make the impossible possible. THAT IS OUR FOCUS


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 22, 2012)

Banned cuz the graviton thing is starting to get to me T_T;


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 22, 2012)

Banned cuz thats why i went for the guide


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 22, 2012)

Banned cuz NEVER!!!
*trys to find moar wild artifacts*


----------



## Paarish (Apr 22, 2012)

banned cos you have to look EVERYWHERE!


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 22, 2012)

Banned cuz almost everywhere


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 22, 2012)

Banned cuz *looks up*

Oh gawd, hope.. >_


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 22, 2012)

Banned cuz HYDREIGON 

... So... no one liked hope?


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 22, 2012)

Banned cuz guess not... 

Though, I still wonder why he uses a boomerang...


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 22, 2012)

Because he can;t use a ketchup bottle...


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 22, 2012)

Banned cuz he can't print paper. 

But his paper prints combustible lemons ._.


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 22, 2012)

Banned cuz HOPE is HOPELESS


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 22, 2012)

Banned for mass spam


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 22, 2012)

BANNED CUZ CAPS LOCK


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 22, 2012)

Banned cuz ._. FFXIII-2 has no challenge anymoar...


----------



## Narayan (Apr 22, 2012)

banned coz finally finished 5 centimeters per second. i don't understand how i couldn't spare my time to sit down and watch it before.


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 22, 2012)

BANNED CUZ C-C-C-C COMBO BREAKER


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 22, 2012)

Banned cuz... there is so much i have yet to watch...


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 22, 2012)

BANNED CUZ yh same


----------



## Narayan (Apr 22, 2012)

banned coz my plan to watch list doesn't go down...only up. and there are games i must finish too.

yet here i am....posting.


----------



## Paarish (Apr 22, 2012)

banned cos for the record i like hope cos he's hot


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 22, 2012)

Banned cuz in xiii-2 hes awesome


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 22, 2012)

Banned cuz I still need to play it, but I never got to it because of exams... >_


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 22, 2012)

Banned cuz... apparently I'm at the final battle  

Silly lightning


----------



## Paarish (Apr 22, 2012)

banned cos i thought we already discussed this >_>

Hope FF13-->Hot in a cute way
Hope FF13-->Hot in a manly way


----------



## Narayan (Apr 22, 2012)

banned coz si piracy on ps3 easy?

also @paary, i broke my promise. i didn't get a job.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 22, 2012)

Paarish said:


> banned cos i thought we already discussed this >_>
> 
> Hope FF13-->Hot in a cute way
> Hope FF13-2-->Hot in a manly way


I disagree with the first one... by sheer technicality... His cuteness is overridden by his sheer annoyance of his character...


----------



## Paarish (Apr 22, 2012)

banned cos thank god i can mute my tv 



Narayan said:


> banned coz si piracy on ps3 easy?
> 
> also @paary, i broke my promise. i didn't get a job.


whaa--?! D:
Go look now! >:c


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 22, 2012)

Paarish said:


> banned cos thank god i can mute my tv


YOU CAN MUTE TVS NAO?!


Narayan said:


> banned coz si piracy on ps3 easy?


Its easy enough ._.; the hard part is getting one what allows piracy...


----------



## Narayan (Apr 22, 2012)

@paary banned coz can't tried but failed. i need to study more. when i get a degree, i'll slap it into an employer's face.


----------



## Paarish (Apr 22, 2012)

banned cos that's what im gonna do as well 
I hope it gets burnt into their flesh


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 22, 2012)

Spoiler



and you'll still be rejected for not having experience



Banned cuz I'm too negative for my own good ._.


----------



## Narayan (Apr 22, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...




banned coz be positive.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 22, 2012)

Banned cuz its against my nature D:


----------



## Narayan (Apr 22, 2012)

banned coz being positive is good! it's- it's positive!


Spoiler


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 22, 2012)

Narayan said:


> banned coz being positive is good! it's- it's positive!
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Banned cuz... *hopes the game gets localized*


----------



## Paarish (Apr 22, 2012)

banned cos that can't be a good thing if narayan knows our weak points >_>


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 22, 2012)

Banned cuz he's the eldest~ He has to keep us in check SOMEHOW...


----------



## Narayan (Apr 22, 2012)

banned coz i don't consider liking a game a weakness.

though the word escapes me, _bargaining..point_?

but i prefer blackmail material.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 22, 2012)

Banned cuz both you and paary have blackmail on me ._. so i better do as you two command...


----------



## Paarish (Apr 22, 2012)

banned cos i call mine a "master control item"


----------



## Narayan (Apr 22, 2012)

banned coz i only use it on dire situations. never shall i let someone free from my grasp.


----------



## Paarish (Apr 22, 2012)

banned cos THAT'S WHAT SHE SAID!


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 22, 2012)

Banned cuz I only use blackmail on people who I stand to gain an advantage over...  no point in having any blackmail for good friends


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 22, 2012)

Banned cuz my contwactor has such good morales


----------



## Paarish (Apr 22, 2012)

banned cos he sure does


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 22, 2012)

Paarish said:


> banned cos she sure does


Fixed


----------



## Paarish (Apr 22, 2012)

banned cos yes... my... umm... mistake


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 22, 2012)

Banned cuz i feel a watch unseal coming


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 22, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> Banned cuz i feel a watch unseal coming


Granted
*unseals watch*


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 22, 2012)

Banned cuz *freezes paarish's feet, hands and mouth and dangles over a lava pit*
He's all yours


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 22, 2012)

Banned cuz
*seals watch*
*hugs frozen paary*

Edit: TOMODACHI!!!


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Apr 22, 2012)

Banned cause *rescues Paarish and flies off*


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 22, 2012)

Banned cuz 
TOMODACHI NANDA?!

TOMODACHI... UAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH! >_


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 22, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> Banned cuz i feel a watch unseal coming


----------



## Paarish (Apr 22, 2012)

banned cos *hugs Scarlet*
Danke schoen


----------



## Narayan (Apr 22, 2012)

banned coz hits scarlet with an arrow. picks up paary.

F/I-kun i have a present!


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 22, 2012)

Banned cuz yay for alliances
*accepts paarish present on behalf of contractor FI*


----------



## Paarish (Apr 22, 2012)

banned cos 
(though I do like all this attention )


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 22, 2012)

Banned cuz *gives tales of xillia to paary*


----------



## Narayan (Apr 22, 2012)

but, but, i was the one to shoot down that flying thief D:


----------



## Paarish (Apr 22, 2012)

banned cos nope sorry
Frozen wins this one
*plays ToX*


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Apr 22, 2012)

Banned cause who are you calling a thief


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 22, 2012)

Banned cuz *waits for paary to get to a boss fight*


----------



## Paarish (Apr 22, 2012)

banned cos i just remembered that im not playing ToX until im sure there's not gonna be an english release D:
*goes to narayan*


----------



## Narayan (Apr 22, 2012)

@paary banned coz i was saying that i should be the one to receive xillia. 

@scarlet you tried to took away our paary!


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 22, 2012)

Banned cuz CURSES, FOILED AGAIN D=

...

*waits for Directors cut*


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 22, 2012)

Banned cuz and once again Black-Ice is baffed


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 22, 2012)

Banned cuz 500AF is ungodly annoying T_T


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 22, 2012)

BANNED CUZ GUESS HOW MANY TIMES U FIGHT CAIUS AT THE END?


----------



## Paarish (Apr 22, 2012)

banned cos you only fight him once


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 22, 2012)

Paarish said:


> banned cos you only fight him once


Banned cuz wrong


----------



## Paarish (Apr 22, 2012)

banned cos i was TRYING not to ruin it for FI
it was surprising that i had to fight him X amount of times and would like frozen to feel the same way


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 22, 2012)

Paarish said:


> banned cos i was TRYING not to ruin it for FI
> it was surprising that i had to fight him X amount of times and would like frozen to feel the same way


Banned cuz letting her wonder just how many times is even better


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 22, 2012)

Banned cuz 5?


----------



## Paarish (Apr 22, 2012)

banned cos just don't tell him whether it's right or not then


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 22, 2012)

Paarish said:


> banned cos just don't tell *her *whether it's right or not then


Banned cuz fixed
I feel a watch unseal coming


----------



## Paarish (Apr 22, 2012)

banned cos silly me and my gender confusion issues


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 22, 2012)

Banned cuz ;

Well I'm up to the third form now >_>;


----------



## Paarish (Apr 22, 2012)

Banned cos keep going!


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 22, 2012)

BANNED CUZ YOU CAN DO IT!!
just wait till the last one


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Apr 22, 2012)

BANNED CUZ BLACK ICE


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 22, 2012)

Banned cuz T_T I feel like I'm fighting a slot machine...


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 22, 2012)

Luigi2012SM64DS said:


> BANNED CUZ BLACK ICE


BANNED CUZ DISCRIMINATION! >.<




FrozenIndignation said:


> Banned cuz T_T I feel like I'm fighting a slot machine...


Banned cuz lol the machines gonna really give you a kick in a bit


----------



## Paarish (Apr 22, 2012)

Banned cos the.battle isn't hard.
Just really long...


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 22, 2012)

Banned cuz I could take him down, if i could just keep him staggered for a little longer >_


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 22, 2012)

Banned cuz which caius are you on now?


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 22, 2012)

Still the third >_


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 22, 2012)

Ahh yes when he 'respawns'
LOL still moar caius to go.
If you are struggling now, go back and train


----------



## Paarish (Apr 22, 2012)

Serah has plenty of HP. Just make ure yiu have good paradigms


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 22, 2012)

Banned cuz T_T;

Yeah... perhaps I need to grind...

Paradigm's are fine >_>; I just can't seem to do enough damage...


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 22, 2012)

BANNED CUZ my serah had like double that.
I super trained until most their roles were maxed out
Noel- Every role 90+ except sabatour
Serah- Every role 90+ except synergist and sentinal


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 22, 2012)

Banned cuz I'll try again when Serah has at least 3000 HP... seems enough...


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 22, 2012)

Banned cuz my noel and serah stats make people question my social life.
But in reality im just awesome and can destroy a game in a week


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 22, 2012)

Banned cuz 
>My Total play time: 24hours 16minutes


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 22, 2012)

Banned cuz pffft. Only 1 day.
I cbf to check mine now


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 22, 2012)

Banned cuz at least 5 of those hours was spent trying to find those damn gravatron >_


----------



## Paarish (Apr 22, 2012)

Banned cos lower difficulty?


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 22, 2012)

Banned cuz


Paarish said:


> Banned cos lower difficulty?


T_T NEVAR!!!

... There is more fun in a challenge~ Working towards a seemingly impossible goal, and watching it become nothing more than a hardship of the past!!!


----------



## Paarish (Apr 22, 2012)

Banned cos fuck that shit!
I just wanna see the ending!


----------



## Narayan (Apr 22, 2012)

banned coz you can probably see the ending on YT.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 22, 2012)

Banned cuz 



> Bumpkin! Do you not appreciate beauty? Every course to an Overlord
> begins with the beautiful art of leveling up...


----------



## Paarish (Apr 22, 2012)

Narayan said:


> banned coz you can probably see the ending on YT.


Banner cos there's an obvious difference if completing the game and seeing it yourself rather then looking it up on youtube


----------



## Narayan (Apr 22, 2012)

Paarish said:


> Narayan said:
> 
> 
> > banned coz you can probably see the ending on YT.
> ...


banned coz yes, one is to go through that grinding. then suddenly the save gets corrupted. 


RAGE!!


----------



## Paarish (Apr 22, 2012)

Banned cos I got to the final disk in koudelka and that haopened to me.
Did I look at the ending on youtube? Nope

yes


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 23, 2012)

Banned cuz T_T

GRIND ALL THE LEVELS


----------



## Narayan (Apr 23, 2012)

banned coz go paary! you can do it!


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 23, 2012)

Banned cuz channel the power of disgaea, AND GRIND!!!


----------



## Narayan (Apr 23, 2012)

banned coz if only there was a x2 speed option or simplify ditch the battle scenes to just choose and select menu to make things faster.


----------



## Paarish (Apr 23, 2012)

Banned cos ARPGs make grinding [slightly] more fun


----------



## Narayan (Apr 23, 2012)

banned coz yes. leveling lightning to 100 in duodecim sure was fun. then she reached 100...wait...there's still the skills! then i maxed it too....items! oh, i forgot i cheated.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 23, 2012)

Banned cuz ._. I need to start playing duodecim again... stopped only because my file got corrupted >_


----------



## Paarish (Apr 23, 2012)

Banned cos levelling to 100 is piss-easy in duodecim. And so is AP grinding.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 23, 2012)

Banned cuz I remember countless hours of ex-death laughing at me with that creepy laugh he did when dodging...


----------



## Narayan (Apr 23, 2012)

banned coz who's exdeath? is he the final boss? sorry haven't met him. if only i could use lightning to get other characters' crystals.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 23, 2012)

Banned cuz he's final fantasy 5's villain ;
He also fights turtle


----------



## Paarish (Apr 23, 2012)

Banned cos TURTLE!
Also I used the custom rules method


----------



## Narayan (Apr 23, 2012)

hmmm.. band for my lack of knowledge in the ff universe. i like cloud and tifa before, but my heart and soul belongs only to lightning.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 23, 2012)

Banned cuz I fight exdeath on the highest level i can get 

It takes a while with a level 1 though :/


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 23, 2012)

Banned because there are no staff online!


----------



## Narayan (Apr 23, 2012)

banned coz gbatemp's on and off for me.


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 23, 2012)

Banned cause you're wrong.

p1ng and costy are on ;D
And mth iirc.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 23, 2012)

Banned cuz on and off... how meddlesome


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Apr 23, 2012)

Banned cause I am crashing 'dis party!


----------



## Narayan (Apr 23, 2012)

banned coz seems to be fine now. might be some interference due to the next planet got blown up by the death star.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 23, 2012)

Banned cuz as long as the wookies have marmalade, I remain worried...


----------



## Narayan (Apr 23, 2012)

banned coz anbu scouts said they might have spotted a cargo of lemonade on board the nautilus. destination is near one of the wookie camps.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 23, 2012)

Banned cuz then I fear we may be too late... Fire the torpedoes, they don't deserve their minimum wage jobs!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 23, 2012)

Banned cuz *starts tossing lemons*


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 23, 2012)

Banned cuz D= they aren't combustible~

This bottle of pixie dust is... 
And this pikachu doll...
And this limited edition skyrim doll 
Yuri: I'll blow you away, FUS RO DAH


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 23, 2012)

Banned cuz *F*l*u*tter*s*hy and *R*ainb*o*w *Da*s*h*...


----------



## Narayan (Apr 23, 2012)

here's a wii conrtoller, aim like your life depends on it. in fact it does depend on it! blow them up!


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 23, 2012)

Here's a wallet, it might be useful if YOU the master of shut up and, take my money


----------



## Paarish (Apr 23, 2012)

Banned for not doing so


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 23, 2012)

Yuuuuuuuuuuuu daaaaaaaaaaare challange ME with bannery?! ... EYE DONT BEEELIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEVE IN MAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGGGGGGIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIKKKK

ONWHARD


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 23, 2012)

Banned cuz 37 guests are reading this but they cant reply
HAHA BITCHES *dances*


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 23, 2012)

Banned cuz T_T; LUCKY FRIKKEN SHOTING BASTARD BAHUMUT

T_T it was so few HP away from being killed and then it pulls megaflare countdown on me when i cant shift...


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 23, 2012)

Banned cuz ohhh. I know that.
Everytime it counted I destroyed as many of the other 2 as possible then banged out sentinal.
Sentinal helps you alot, you only take like 1000 damage.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 23, 2012)

Banned cuz T_T I KNOW HOW TO USE PARADIGM SHIFT!!!

I WANTED TO USE SENTINAL TO SURVIVE MEGAFLARE

>_< BUT I WAS LOCKED OUT OF THE FRIGGEN PARADIGM SHIFT AT THE TIME...

It had the gull to change me to noel... fine... I could use my elixer... EXEPT THAT HE FRIKKEN DIES AS SOON AS I GET ANY CONTROL OVER HIM FRIKKEN TEASE 
*BANGS HEAD ON WALL*

/rant


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 23, 2012)

Banned cuz, calm down its ok.
*Rubs FI's head* My noel is awesome coz i control him, soo he doesn't die and has a shit load of health and health boost items. 
Also, how does the paradigm shift lock? I never encountered that


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 23, 2012)

Banned cuz it locks when you use the monstery linky thingy... 

>_>; I happened to use one with an extremely long time period...


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 23, 2012)

Banned cuz to hell with monster link.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 23, 2012)

Banned cuz its saved me far too many times to damn it to hell...

>_>; I;ve got it at very little HP again... so... close...


----------



## Paarish (Apr 23, 2012)

banned cos the best tactic is the quickly change to SEN-SEN-SEN when he does it.
Whatever you do, do NOT use feral link. It's more trouble then it's worth


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 23, 2012)

Banned cuz using feral link at the right time seems to cancel out some moves >_>; 
And I prefer SEN-SEN-MED... 

Anyways... i beatseded it >_>; CUTSCENE TAIME!!!


----------



## Paarish (Apr 23, 2012)

banned cos it ain't over yet


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 23, 2012)

Banned cuz yay 4 beating da bahamutzz


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 23, 2012)

Banned cuz...
"To be continued..."

;


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 23, 2012)

BANNED CUZ NOOOOOOOO
SERAH FARRON!!!!!!


Spoiler



Have you noticed that every female in the XIII series is now dead or incapacitated? Lightning, Serah, Vanille, Fang, Alyssa etc


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 23, 2012)

Banned cuz... what about that character that's part of nora...  doesn;t she count?


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 23, 2012)

Banned cuz nope, shes not a main character.
But in the sense of main characters you know im right


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 23, 2012)

Banned cuz... >_>; fine...

Though I don't really know what happend to alyssa... also, why does the siren before the final boss sound so familiar? Silent hill?


----------



## Paarish (Apr 23, 2012)

Banned cos I'm sure they'll kill her off in DLC


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 23, 2012)

Banned cuz Alyssa Zaidelle is a paradox.
When you solved the timeline she disappeared


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 23, 2012)

Banned cuz... So... now what do I do >_>;


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 23, 2012)

Banned cuz i dunno do side quests and download dlc.
Oh and the reason Alyssa betrays you is coz Caius tells her shes meant to be dead and that if you fix the timeline, she'll die.
You fixed the timeline. Bye Alyssa.
Go back to 400AF Academia if you dont believe me. Noone remembers her


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 23, 2012)

Banned cuz  *goes to 4XXAF*


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 23, 2012)

Banned cuz its sounds really confusing but thats how it is.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 23, 2012)

Banned cuz :/ whats confusing?


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 23, 2012)

Banned cuz Alyssa.
When i found out i was abit confused for a while.
It never explained what happened to her properly


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 23, 2012)

Banned cuz... Hope said she was doing stuff secretly or something before when i talked to him...

In 005AF she's still infront of the memorial :/


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 23, 2012)

Banned cuz thats what got me, until i realised that In 005af she would still technically be alive, its before she died.
That smirk she gave mog when you went through the gate was creepy


----------



## Paarish (Apr 23, 2012)

banned cos i didn't like her anyway.


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 23, 2012)

Banned cuz i wanted hope to bitch slap her


----------



## Paarish (Apr 23, 2012)

banned cos i wanted hope to slap me and call me a slut


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 23, 2012)

Banned cuz she's there in 010AF and 01XAF T_T;

I thought she died long before you first visit the grave... i mean, it seems like she realized she died...


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 23, 2012)

Banned cuz i think she dies around 50-100af 
That game left too many questions


----------



## Paarish (Apr 23, 2012)

banned cos can we go back to talking about Hope and how I want him to violate me?


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 23, 2012)

Banned cuz *defeats atlus*


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 23, 2012)

I beat him without weakening him


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 23, 2012)

Banned cuz thats what i meant :/

Edit: this topic needs moar PaaryXHope


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 23, 2012)

Banned cuz OMDZZZYAY4ACOMPLISHMENTS 
It was kinda long though,


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 23, 2012)

Banned cuz rly? it felt somewhat short


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 23, 2012)

Banned cuz it kept squashing me in its hands >.<
btw what monsters do you have?
I have a Gold Chocobo (com)
Silver chocobo (sen)
Green chocobo (med)
CHOCOBO ARMYS!


----------



## Paarish (Apr 23, 2012)

banned cos free cheese for poor people


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 23, 2012)

Banned cuz 

Gold chocobo (comm)
some healing blobish thing (yay feral link insta heal) (med)
some other thing I seldom use... (sabotour)

@paary WHEARS!?


----------



## Paarish (Apr 23, 2012)

banned cos I only have a yellow chocobo (COM)
I can't be bothered for FF13-2 tbh.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 23, 2012)

Banned cuz you find it like you do an item...Its in Baggypant's village~


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 23, 2012)

Banned cuz baggypants r awesome


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 23, 2012)

Banned cuz yes... but his costume is not >_


----------



## Paarish (Apr 23, 2012)

banned cos i have no idea


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 23, 2012)

Banned cuz *shudders[ so... so damn baggy D=


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 23, 2012)

Banned cuz when you are the last human, theres noone to care  about what you wear


----------



## Paarish (Apr 23, 2012)

banned cos oh wait. THAT village. God I hated that area. It was so uninteresting.


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 23, 2012)

Banned cuz it was dead.
Like da whole planet at that point, It is called 'a dying world'
must have been real boring


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 23, 2012)

Banned cuz... *uses obsessive compulsiveness to try and get true ending*


----------



## Paarish (Apr 23, 2012)

banned cos it ain't worth it.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 23, 2012)

Banned cuz ; 

Meh, still have more trophies for it than you I guess >_>;


----------



## Paarish (Apr 23, 2012)

banned cos you can take those trophies and shove it


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 23, 2012)

Banned cuz... I'm confused, do they serve any other purpose?


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 23, 2012)

Banned cuz just look at the secret ending on YT.
It doesnt changed the one you just saw, but it does blow your mind
The paradox ones are just funny or sad like the atlus one


----------



## Paarish (Apr 23, 2012)

banned cos im quite interested now...
I might have to get them now... if I could be bothered


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 23, 2012)

Banned cuz *fights oerba caius with that artifcaty paradoxy thingy on*
Was he always this tough? I don't remember him being this tough...
*changes mode to easy*
*refights*
TEH EASY MODE, IT DUS NOTHIN!!!


----------



## Paarish (Apr 23, 2012)

banned cos GRIND DAMMIT!
GRRRRRIIIIINNNNNDDDD!


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 23, 2012)

BANNED CUZ HE'S HARDER CUZ OF THE THE PARADOX SCOPE
GRINDING IS COOOOOOL


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 23, 2012)

Banned cuz I kinda feel like restarting to optimize Sarah's and Noel's stats...

>_>; I have the strangest feeling it will make low leveling the game much easier...


----------



## Paarish (Apr 23, 2012)

banned cos it ain't worth it.
Just carry on like normal and grind like a mofo


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 23, 2012)

Banned cuz >_>; yep... and I should probably do some monster infusions... LET MY CHEAPNESS BEGIN!!!


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 23, 2012)

BANNED CUZ DON'T START AGAIN.
just bang out 400af with all the un-escapable cieth's.
theres loads of em per battle and they each give you loads of Crystal points. Also they're easy


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 23, 2012)

Banned cuz ._.; K...


----------



## Paarish (Apr 23, 2012)

banned cos BI is so BItchy...

C WUT I DID THAR


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 23, 2012)

Banned cuz so long as I'm the attention whore, everything is fine


----------



## Paarish (Apr 23, 2012)

banned cos OMFG FROZEN
LOOKIT!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mifp4tfHNdg


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 23, 2012)

ed


----------



## Paarish (Apr 23, 2012)

ed


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 23, 2012)

ed


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 23, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## Paarish (Apr 23, 2012)

banned cos 

www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z9VNa-GizKw
3:38
OMG IT'S BLACK-ICE!


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 23, 2012)

Banned cuz 

*puts on "to watch" list*


----------



## Paarish (Apr 23, 2012)

banned cos -.-


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 23, 2012)

Banned cuz ; yay oliver twist?


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 23, 2012)

BANNED CUZ THAT WAS 5 YEARS AGO WHEN I WAS ALL CUTE AND CAREFREE
how things have changed


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 23, 2012)

Banned cuz...


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 23, 2012)

Banned cuz ??


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 23, 2012)

Banned cuz... cant... tell... if serious...
*is conflicted*


----------



## Paarish (Apr 23, 2012)

banned cos i lied.
it's actually me!!!
WHEN I WAS YOUNG AND INNOCENT AND... black...?


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 23, 2012)

Banned cuz it is me, but ages ago.
Serious. I made good money from it too


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 23, 2012)

Banned cuz awesome


----------



## Paarish (Apr 23, 2012)

Banned ccos he looked so cute


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 23, 2012)

Banned cuz I'm compelled to read the entire backlog of pm's o_o;


----------



## Paarish (Apr 23, 2012)

BBanned cos just the last few will suffice


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Apr 23, 2012)

Banned cause I'm a sad panda =_=


----------



## Paarish (Apr 23, 2012)

d'awww
I shan't ban you then


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 23, 2012)

Banned cuz the whole backlog of message is quite long


----------



## Paarish (Apr 23, 2012)

banned cos that wouldn't be a problem if you had skype or msn or something


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 23, 2012)

Banned cuz


Paarish said:


> BBanned cos just the last few will suffice


TOO LATE!!!



Black-Ice said:


> Banned cuz the whole backlog of message is quite long


Yes it was


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 23, 2012)

Banned cuz 22 pages of awesomeness


----------



## Paarish (Apr 23, 2012)

banned cos which 2 pages don't count?


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 23, 2012)

Banned cuz there was a few filler pages so sure, why not l


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 23, 2012)

Banned cuz 24? wow i neva realised.


----------



## Paarish (Apr 23, 2012)

banned cos every long running anime needs fillers
It's obvious that our PMs were no exception


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 23, 2012)

Banned cuz yep, totally


----------



## ammaralmuary (Apr 24, 2012)

banned for having ponies ^


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 24, 2012)

Banned cuz ponies are awesome


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 24, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 24, 2012)

ed just because.


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 24, 2012)

ed because I can and I will.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 24, 2012)

ed cuz  > Ban


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 24, 2012)

ed cuz  > Ban


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 24, 2012)

ed


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 24, 2012)

ed


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 24, 2012)

ed cuz playing an action RPG with one hand and typing with the other is hard >_


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 24, 2012)

ed cuz concentrate on playing 

I should focus on my exam... >_


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 24, 2012)

Banned cuz yes, you should...






THE PAIN WILL ONLY LAST AN INSTANCE

@[member='Paarish']


----------



## Paarish (Apr 24, 2012)

Banned cos who summoned me?


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 24, 2012)

Banned cuz Richter... he wanted to tell you that courage is the magic that turns dreams into reality~


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 24, 2012)

Banned cuz magic is magical


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 24, 2012)

If magic = magical
Then therefore
Friendship = magical
or...
Friendship is magical~

Fortunately, so are ravengers


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 24, 2012)

banned cuz, friendship is magic
magic is friendship
magicians are friends
friends are magicians


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 24, 2012)

Banned cuz the dark magician is the exception...

he keeps asking me to be his dark magician girl


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 24, 2012)

Banned cuz tell him luna belongs to the moon and noone else


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 24, 2012)

Banned cuz Luna belongs in Canterlot too!!! D= 
Even if her royal subjects fear her~


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 24, 2012)

banned cuz her royal voice and yee ol english is quite scary


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 24, 2012)

BANNED CUZ TIS TRADITION FOR US TO SPEAK IN YE OLDE ENGLISHE AND CAPLOCKE


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 24, 2012)

BANNED CUZ TIS A LIE!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 24, 2012)

BANNED BECAUSE THE SPONTANEOUS RECTAL AMUSEMENT HATH EXPERIENCED AN INCREASE OF TWO-FOLD


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 24, 2012)

BANNED BECAUSE I HATH EXPERIENCED THIS PERSONALLY. TIS THE MOST INTERESTING OCCURRENCE


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 24, 2012)

Ban- wait what!?


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 24, 2012)

BANNED CUZ LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 24, 2012)

Banned cuz *sends self to the moon*


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 24, 2012)

banned cuz *rolls on floor laughing* Come back twas a joke jaaaa? 
Contractor??


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 24, 2012)

Banned cuz 

...

*unseals watch*


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 24, 2012)

Banned cuz TO DA MOON!
*flies up*


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 24, 2012)

Banned cuz *teleports with the awesome power of yakity sax*


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 24, 2012)

Banned cuz *where is yakity sax i wonder*


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 24, 2012)

Banned cuz it's not in the last place you look, so whatever you do, don't look there...


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 24, 2012)

Banned cuz *uses contract link to find FI* 
Hi


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 24, 2012)

Banned cuz D:

Welp, that plan failed ;


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 24, 2012)

Banned cuz yep. It did


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 24, 2012)

Banned cuz but this new plan shant!!! 

*pulls out a rubber chicken*


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 24, 2012)

Banned cuz what shalst you do with a rubber chicken, contractor?


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 24, 2012)

Banned cuz *Uses HM to teach rubber chicken to fly*


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Apr 24, 2012)

Banned cause you need the proper badge to use it outside of battle!
(which is rather stupid, really)


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 24, 2012)

Banned cuz its as stupid as flying on a pidgey...


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 24, 2012)

Banned cuz no badge, no flight


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 24, 2012)

Banned cuz *digs through hammer space*

Aha~ 

*finds badges*

Oh noes, these are filthy D=

*spends next few minutes polishing them*


----------



## Sheimi (Apr 24, 2012)

Banned for cleaning the badges


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 24, 2012)

Banned cuz you can hit them and play music


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 24, 2012)

Banned cuz h-h-h-h-HIT THEM!? D:

Badges have feelings too you know 

Edit: Or was that badgers...


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 24, 2012)

Banned cuz its badgers.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vPvRVK9YbZM


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 24, 2012)

Banned cuz ;


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Apr 24, 2012)

Banned cause you should hit your badges often so they grow up to be fine, productive badges of society


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 24, 2012)

Banned cuz D= SO THATS WHY THEY'RE RUNNING AMOK!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 25, 2012)

Banned cuz I hit my badges often.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 25, 2012)

Banned cuz YOU PEOPLE ARE HEARTLESS D=

*starts a peace rally in attempt to free the badges*


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Apr 25, 2012)

Banned for sounding like a bitch.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 25, 2012)

Banned cuz D:


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 25, 2012)

Banned cuz no one screws around with my bitch! 

Oh, um...oh my...


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 25, 2012)

Banned cuz 

umm...no...
not... not there... 
Not in the electrical socket...


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 25, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 25, 2012)

Shocking...


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 25, 2012)

Quite... o_q


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 25, 2012)

p_o indubitably


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 25, 2012)

imdoinitwrong p_q


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 25, 2012)

Duel wielding p_q


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 25, 2012)

Disapproval. ಠ_ರೃ


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 25, 2012)

ರೃ _ರೃ 

Banned cuz I'm crying monocles...


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 25, 2012)

Banned cuz mine exploded. ;O;


----------



## Paarish (Apr 25, 2012)

Banned cos I haz letter opener!


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 25, 2012)

Banned cuz your hands have met salvation!


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Apr 25, 2012)

Banned because it's 1:58am where I live and I'm still awake !


----------



## Paarish (Apr 25, 2012)

banned cos what are you doing here?
This ain't your turf!


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Apr 25, 2012)

Banned cause turf war time!


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 25, 2012)

Banned cuz TURF WAR!


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Apr 25, 2012)

Banned because IMMA Pimp


----------



## Paarish (Apr 25, 2012)

banned cos you're gonna pimp


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 25, 2012)

Banned cuz pimps gon pimp


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 25, 2012)

Banned cuz pump is gonna bring me profit $_$


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 25, 2012)

Banned cuz dirty money


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 25, 2012)

Banned cuz pumps gon pump.


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Apr 25, 2012)

Banned cause _bump_


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 25, 2012)

Banned cuz pamps gon pamp


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 25, 2012)

Banned cuz hampsters gonna hamp


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 25, 2012)

Spoiler: Banned cuz 



Have a picture of my hamsters~


----------



## vivanlai (Apr 25, 2012)

Hydreigon said:


> Spoiler: Banned cuz
> 
> 
> 
> Have a picture of my hamsters~


Banned for taking up so much room that poster did really make a large post.


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 25, 2012)

Banned cuz I has 2 cats


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 25, 2012)

Banned cuz I have a cat and a dog ;


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 25, 2012)

Banned cuz I have 11 hamsters (although FI already knew that)


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Apr 25, 2012)

Banned cause I'm all alone >_


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 25, 2012)

Banned cuz #foreveralone


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 25, 2012)

Banned cuz my cat always follows me everywhere i go


----------



## Paarish (Apr 25, 2012)

banned cos i had a similar problem with this guy.
He ain't around anymore


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 25, 2012)

Banned cuz you were followed by a homeless person?!


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 25, 2012)

Banned cuz I make sure I'm not being followed every day.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 25, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 25, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 25, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 25, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 25, 2012)

Banned cuz I've never been successfully stalked... 

I always vanish...


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 26, 2012)

Banned cuz I tried stalking myself.

Things got a bit...weird...


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 26, 2012)

Banned cuz 

Try stalking you're past self in attempt to remember where you left your time machine~


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 26, 2012)

Banned cuz I think he saw me.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 26, 2012)

Banned cuz

*protip: avoid mirrors*


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 26, 2012)

True.

Luckily, I had my cardboard box.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 26, 2012)

True

Banned for solid snaking...


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 26, 2012)

Banned cuz 

I thought this was the true/false game for a second.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 26, 2012)

True

Banned for mistaking them


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 26, 2012)

Banned cuz I swear, I had that thread open in another tab ;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 26, 2012)

True

Banned cuz multi-tab browsing FTW


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 26, 2012)

True.

Banned cuz I have 20+ tabs open.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 26, 2012)

True

Banned cuz I seem to have 38 atm ._.;


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 26, 2012)

True.

Banned cuz I need to close some.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 26, 2012)

True

Banned cuz I should close the 5 I'm not using atm...


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 26, 2012)

True.

Banned cuz I'm only using three of the many tabs I have open ._.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 26, 2012)

True

Banned cuz I'm really good at multi tasking


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 26, 2012)

True.

Banned cuz I really suck at multitasking


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 26, 2012)

True

Banned cuz you're still awesome~


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 26, 2012)

Banned cuz no I'm not.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 26, 2012)

Banned cuz LIES!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 26, 2012)

Banned cuz CAKES!!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 26, 2012)

Banned cuz yes pl0x ._.


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 26, 2012)

Banned cuz *nomnomnom*


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 26, 2012)

Banned cuz D:


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 26, 2012)

Banned cuz *nom*


----------



## Paarish (Apr 26, 2012)

banned cos *om nom*


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 26, 2012)

Banned cuz *nomalom*


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Apr 26, 2012)

Banned cause *turns into a dragon*
CHOMP!


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 26, 2012)

Banned cuz *uses ice beam*
ITS SUPER EFFECTIVE


----------



## Paarish (Apr 26, 2012)

banned cos MY LEG!
my leg...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6le3FaaA6wc


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 26, 2012)

Banned cuz fishes like to hurt their legs


----------



## Paarish (Apr 26, 2012)

banned cos 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jItZ8L0DMCo


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 26, 2012)

Banned cuz THE COOKIE IS MINE!!! ALL MINE!!!


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Apr 27, 2012)

Banned cause one of the cookie is actually a _tracking cookie_!


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 27, 2012)

Banned cuz it was extra crunchy


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 27, 2012)

Banned cuz *clears all cookies*


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 27, 2012)

Banned cuz clear cookies taste funny


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 27, 2012)

Banned cuz *noms on clear cookies*
They taste fine to me...


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 27, 2012)

Banned cuz *pokes with a straw*


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 27, 2012)

Banned cuz *sets cookies on fire*


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Apr 27, 2012)

Banned cause hmm, lava cookie *nom*


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 27, 2012)

Banned cuz *freezes cookie*


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Apr 27, 2012)

Banned cause *puts frozen cookie on Slugma and wait for it to hatch*


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 27, 2012)

Banned cuz D: MY COOKIE!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 27, 2012)

Banned cuz *noms on thawed cookie*


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Apr 27, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Banned cuz D: MY COOKIE!!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 27, 2012)

Banned cuz *sips monocle*


----------



## NeoSupaMario (Apr 27, 2012)

Banned cuz there's a FUCKING CREEPER behind you!!!






Ssssssss.....BOOM!!!


----------



## Paarish (Apr 27, 2012)

Banned bec- *BOOM*


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 27, 2012)

Banned cuz...


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 27, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 27, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 27, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 27, 2012)

Banned cuz KUPO!!!


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 27, 2012)

Banned cuz Kupooooo kupo kupo kupo


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 27, 2012)

Banned cuz KWEH!!!


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 27, 2012)

Banned cuz RAWR!!!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 27, 2012)

Banned cuz *kefka laugh*


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 27, 2012)

Banned cuz *sephiroth stare*


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 27, 2012)

Banned cuz... *Caius theme*


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 27, 2012)

Banned cuz 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B_MW65XxS7s


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 27, 2012)

Banned cuz... is it sad that I know the lyrics to that, yet hate FF7?

>_


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 27, 2012)

Banned cuz Caius Ballad.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 27, 2012)

Banned cuz he was annoying >_>; felt like fighting a slot machine...

His character was bland and uninteresting, and the only thing that was in anyway good about him was his theme and his english voice actor...


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 27, 2012)

his voice actor is epic.
Love him


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Apr 27, 2012)

Banned cause this is a good song to listen to while watching Frozen's siggy.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CK8nHL5pPss


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 27, 2012)

Banned cuz 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u2qLxGI39jo&feature=related


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 27, 2012)

ed for makai kingdom


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 27, 2012)

ed cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 27, 2012)

*watches own sig*


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 27, 2012)

*watches FI sig*


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 27, 2012)

Banned cuz it works so damn well


----------



## Paarish (Apr 27, 2012)

banned cos im humming a slow version of caramelldansen while watching it.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 27, 2012)

Banned cuz... this version?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=anEVeN4K-SY


----------



## NeoSupaMario (Apr 27, 2012)

Banned. Period.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 27, 2012)

NeoSupaMario said:


> Banned. Period.


Banned cuz
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qc237G5cvs8


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 28, 2012)

Banned for asymmetry


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 28, 2012)

Banned cuz I can't take it anymore!!! I'm gonna post a pony in this thread!!!



Spoiler


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 28, 2012)

Banned cuz ;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 28, 2012)

Banned cuz  

*expects to be suspended*


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 28, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 28, 2012)

Banned cuz D: WHY IS NOTHING HAPPENING?!


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 28, 2012)

Banned cuz just wait for it...


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 28, 2012)

Banned cuz screw it, I'm gonna go play hungry hungry hippos... then make a movie based on it...


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 28, 2012)

Banned cuz I saw it already.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 28, 2012)

Banned cuz... how about teenage mutant ninja turtles then?

I could make the tmnt fan-base rage by changing it to teenage alien ninja turtles


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 28, 2012)

Banned cuz saw that one too. 

It managed to start a riot ._.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 28, 2012)

True...

Banned cuz >_


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 28, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 28, 2012)

Banned cuz 

Eh, I guess I could try to ruin pokemon... again


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 28, 2012)

Banned cuz "pika pii! pika pika"
"That's right, pikachu, we need to stop team rocket before they steal any more pokemon!"


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 28, 2012)

Banned cuz...

>_


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 28, 2012)

Banned cuz
>_>


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 28, 2012)

Banned cuz I wish Ash would have remained a pikachu...


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 28, 2012)

Banned cuz he would fit perfectly in my pokeball.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 28, 2012)

Banned cuz *ash broke free*
D=


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 28, 2012)

Banned cuz ash breaks the laws of time.
Impossible to still be 10


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Apr 28, 2012)

Banned cause Ash can't break laws.
He's got diplomatic immunity


----------



## Paarish (Apr 28, 2012)

banned cos


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 28, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## Maplemage (Apr 28, 2012)

Banned cause this is sitll going.


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Apr 28, 2012)

Banned cause it is eternal!


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 28, 2012)

Banned cuz IF DER IS EEEEEEEEEEVIL IN DIS WURL... iT LERKS WITHIN DAH HARTS OF MEHN


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 28, 2012)

Banned cuz I'm evil? 

I'm okay with this


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 28, 2012)

Banned cuz 

Evil is just a misunderstanding ;



Spoiler



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6J1WRoZ1Za8


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 28, 2012)

Banned cuz that means I'm just a misunderstanding... 



Spoiler



Actually, that is kinda true~


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 28, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 28, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 28, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 28, 2012)

Hydreigon said:


> Banned cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 28, 2012)

Bannedeth because *listens to classical music and speaks in ye olde english*


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 28, 2012)

Banned cuz *tries to replace the caps lock button on his keyboard with one that says 'royal canterlot voice'*


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 28, 2012)

Banned cuz 

*sips on tea*


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 28, 2012)

Banned cuz 

*sips on something that isn't tea*


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 28, 2012)

Banned cuz 

*Sips on monocle*


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 28, 2012)

Banned cuz 

*realizes what he sipped on was coffee with about 50 packets of sugar*


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 28, 2012)

Banned cuz I drink that kinda thing daily...


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 28, 2012)

Banned cuz *adds another bucket of sugar*

Now I'm just drinking sugar with coffee in it


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 28, 2012)

Bah, I'm drinking coffee flavored sugar


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Apr 28, 2012)

I drink...sugar?


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 28, 2012)

Banned for drinking my sugar


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 28, 2012)

Banned cuz that was originally MY sugar.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 28, 2012)

True

Banned cuz i stole your sugar


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 28, 2012)

Banned cuz *drinks sugar*


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 28, 2012)

True

Banned cuz *steals all the coffee you stole from machomuu*


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 28, 2012)

Banned cuz *steals more coffee from machomuu's seemingly endless supply*


----------



## Rydian (Apr 28, 2012)

Both of you are banned for not even having actual ban reasons for the past 50 pages.


----------



## Paarish (Apr 28, 2012)

banned cos having a reason is overrated


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 28, 2012)

Banned cuz no one needs a reason to ban~ 

Just ban the hell out of everyone


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 28, 2012)

Rydian said:


> Both of you are banned for not even having actual ban reasons for the past 50 pages.


Banned cuz I thought that was the point...


----------



## Rydian (Apr 28, 2012)

Banned for not letting me pet you, then.


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 28, 2012)

Banned cuz Rydian > Reason to ban


----------



## Paarish (Apr 28, 2012)

banned cos i don't even think that makes sense ?_?


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 28, 2012)

Rydian said:


> Banned for not letting me pet you, then.


Banned cuz you can pet me


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 28, 2012)

BANNED CUZ ABANDON THY SENSE


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 28, 2012)

Banned cuz that's senseless :/


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 28, 2012)

Banned cuz 
ah ha haa


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 28, 2012)

Banned cuz the matrix has you ._.


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 28, 2012)

Banned cuz i made da matrix


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 29, 2012)

Banned cuz concertedly... system anomaly... ergo... ergo... ergo... SHOPPING IS FUN!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 29, 2012)

Banned cuz 12. 12. 12. 12. 12. 12. 12. 12.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 29, 2012)

Banned cuz 01189998819991197253


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 29, 2012)

Banned cuz 1000101010010000110000000010101111001001011110100100010010111101000101000101011110101011110101101111010111101000100101001010


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 29, 2012)

Banned cuz 1000101010010000110000000010101111001001011110100100010010111101000101000101011110101011110101101111010111101000100101001010210101111010001000101111000100010111100101001010001111010101101010001011110101010101111010101011110100101000010100100100010


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 29, 2012)

Banned cuz I spot a 2.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 29, 2012)

Banned cuz don't be silly hydreigon ; there's no such thing as a 2


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 29, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> 1000101010010000110000000010101111001001011110100100010010111101000101000101011110101011110101101111010111101000100101001010*2*10101111010001000101111000100010111100101001010001111010101101010001011110101010101111010101011110100101000010100100100010


Banned cuz orly?


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 29, 2012)

;O; ed


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 29, 2012)

ed


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 29, 2012)

Banned cuz the 2 is a lie!!! ;O;


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 29, 2012)

Banned cuz listening to anime openings and watching FI's sig is quite fun


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Apr 29, 2012)

Banned cause I wonder if there a Shana pony?
...
...
Most unfortunate, the answer is yes... =_=


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 29, 2012)

ScarletCrystals said:


> Banned cause I wonder if there a Shana pony?
> ...
> ...
> Most unfortunate, the answer is yes... =_=


Banned cuz need moar Yuji


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 29, 2012)

Banned cuz if it exists, its been ponyfied...


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 29, 2012)

Banned cuz this is too awesome to be ponyfied


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 29, 2012)

Banned cuz give it time~


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 30, 2012)

Banned cuz you'll be a crazy cat lady by then.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 30, 2012)

Banned cuz aren't I already?


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 30, 2012)

Banned cuz you only have one cat, though. 

Not to mention you don't throw it at other people...


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 30, 2012)

Banned for too many ponies!


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 30, 2012)

Banned cuz  what? WHERE!? 

I see none ._.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 30, 2012)

Banned cuz D= i wish more poneh

*goes off to watch something intellectual* p_o


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 30, 2012)

Banned cuz quite o_q


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Apr 30, 2012)

Banned for not polishing Frozens monicle collection!


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 30, 2012)

Banned for not licking clean my monocle collection


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 30, 2012)

Banned cuz I hit my monocles like I hit my badges.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 30, 2012)

Hydreigon said:


> Banned cuz I hit my monocles like I hit my badges.


Banned cuz D: BADGE CRUELTY!!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 30, 2012)

Banned cuz they make music for me.


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Apr 30, 2012)

Banned for not realizing that the space and time monsters are the cousins of Barrack Obama,
and with the current state of the US economy, they will sell Hawaii for heroin.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 30, 2012)

Banned cuz hawaii for heroin? thats a good deal!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 30, 2012)

Banned cuz they should exchange alaska for marijuana.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 30, 2012)

True

Banned cuz that is also a fair deal


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 30, 2012)

Banned cuz they should totally make up another new deal.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 30, 2012)

True... how about australia for possum repellent? 

Banned


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 30, 2012)

Banned cuz the united states in exchange for the moon?


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 30, 2012)

Truely banned

How about Canada for equstria?


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 30, 2012)

Banned cuz camelot for canterlot?


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 30, 2012)

True stealth ban

How about hands for hooves?


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 30, 2012)

Banned for integrating the true and false game with the banned game
Banned cuz Shakugan no shana III opening 2 Serment goes well with FI sig


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 30, 2012)

True ban streets of ban a

I love transparent text


----------



## alphenor (Apr 30, 2012)

banned coz the bored kid wanders to the magical land of EoF


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 30, 2012)

Banned cuz a pony greets the bored kid


----------



## alphenor (Apr 30, 2012)

banned cause I'm already expecting it


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 30, 2012)

Banned cuz ;


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 30, 2012)

BANNED CUZ IM SO DAMN BORED


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 30, 2012)

Banned cuz >_


----------



## alphenor (Apr 30, 2012)

banned cause I'm experiencing stomach ache.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 30, 2012)

Banned cuz D:

...


----------



## DinohScene (May 1, 2012)

Banned cause .__.


----------



## Hydreigon (May 1, 2012)

Banned cuz ?____________?


----------



## Chikaku-chan (May 1, 2012)

Banned.
Your just banned.
Accept it.
Move on.
Live your life.
You are free.
To repeat.
You are banned.


----------



## Hydreigon (May 1, 2012)

Banned cuz I beg you don't cry.


----------



## DinohScene (May 1, 2012)

Banned.

Cry more.


----------



## LunaWofl (May 1, 2012)

Banned cuz k...


----------



## kevan (May 1, 2012)

Banned cause *Noms on Frozen*


----------



## Hydreigon (May 1, 2012)

Banned cuz *noms on thread*


----------



## Black-Ice (May 1, 2012)

Banned cuz NOMOLOM


----------



## Hydreigon (May 2, 2012)

Banned cuz *omnomnomnomnomnom*


----------



## LunaWofl (May 2, 2012)

Banned cuz *noms on megaphone*


----------



## Black-Ice (May 2, 2012)

Banned cuz *NoM


----------



## LunaWofl (May 2, 2012)

Banned cuz narm...


----------



## Hydreigon (May 2, 2012)

Banned cuz you're no longer luna? D:
(WEEEEEEEEEE! THAT MEANS I CAN WALK AROUND WITHOUT ANY PANTS ON!)


----------



## LunaWofl (May 3, 2012)

Hydreigon said:


> Banned cuz you're no longer luna? D:
> (WEEEEEEEEEE! THAT MEANS I CAN WALK AROUND WITHOUT ANY PANTS ON!)


Banned cuz I wanted to test a theory of mine >_>; it failed...

NOW BACK TO LUNA!!!
And we don't normally wear clothes ._.


----------



## Hydreigon (May 3, 2012)

Banned cuz does that mean I don't need my pants?


----------



## LunaWofl (May 3, 2012)

Banned cuz *runs around naked*


----------



## Hydreigon (May 3, 2012)

Banned cuz *strips and runs around naked while being chased by cops*


----------



## LunaWofl (May 3, 2012)

Banned cuz *realizes cops are naked*

*burns eyes out*


----------



## Hydreigon (May 3, 2012)

Banned cuz *realizes cops are also ponies*

*hurls cake*


----------



## LunaWofl (May 3, 2012)

Banned cuz *makes it night*


----------



## Hydreigon (May 3, 2012)

Banned cuz *makes it day*


----------



## LunaWofl (May 3, 2012)

Banned cuz *makes the night last forever*


----------



## Hydreigon (May 3, 2012)

Banned cuz *vanishes*


----------



## LunaWofl (May 3, 2012)

Banned cuz *gets defeated by the elements of harmony*


----------



## Hydreigon (May 3, 2012)

Banned cuz *reappears, gives boring 30 second speech, parties, gives another boring speech*


----------



## LunaWofl (May 3, 2012)

Banned cuz * apologizes*


----------



## Hydreigon (May 3, 2012)

Banned cuz *forgets to tell luna that we don't use the royal canterlot voice anymore*


----------



## LunaWofl (May 3, 2012)

Banned cuz * disappears until season 2 only to speak in royal canterlot voice,*


----------



## Hydreigon (May 3, 2012)

Banned cuz *is assaulted by thousands of blank scrolls*


----------



## LunaWofl (May 3, 2012)

Banned cuz what did I miss?


----------



## Hydreigon (May 3, 2012)

Banned cuz *gives you a blank stare*


----------



## LunaWofl (May 3, 2012)

Banned cuz *reappears in season 3*


----------



## Hydreigon (May 3, 2012)

Banned cuz *appears in episode with luna*


----------



## LunaWofl (May 3, 2012)

Banned cuz *helps derpy by teaching her the royal canterlot voice- shenanigans ensue*


----------



## Hydreigon (May 3, 2012)

Banned cuz *teaches fluttershy the royal canterlot voice, all hell breaks loose*


----------



## LunaWofl (May 3, 2012)

Banned cuz...

Fluttershy + stare master + royal canterlot voice + insanity = You have no chance to survive make your time...

ha ha ha ha


----------



## Hydreigon (May 3, 2012)

Banned cuz all your love are belong to us.


----------



## LunaWofl (May 3, 2012)

Banned cuz bunny


----------



## Hydreigon (May 3, 2012)

Banned cuz angel


----------



## LunaWofl (May 3, 2012)

Banned cuz 11111


----------



## Hydreigon (May 3, 2012)

Banned cuz 0100101101 (needs a 2 )


----------



## LunaWofl (May 3, 2012)

Banned cuz there is no such thing as a 2!!! D: ITS A LIE!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (May 3, 2012)

Banned cuz 2. 2. 2. 2. 2. 2. 2. 2. 2. 2.


----------



## LunaWofl (May 3, 2012)

Banned cuz no... this can't be happening!!!
what... WHAT AM I FIGHTING FOR?!


----------



## Hydreigon (May 3, 2012)

Banned cuz 2


----------



## LunaWofl (May 3, 2012)

Banned cuz D:


----------



## Hydreigon (May 3, 2012)

Banned cuz it's still the 2nd of May here...


----------



## LunaWofl (May 3, 2012)

Banned cuz it's the 3rd here 

T... time travel...


----------



## Hydreigon (May 3, 2012)

Banned cuz time ZONES


----------



## LunaWofl (May 3, 2012)

Banned cuz... I prefer to think of it as time travel


----------



## Hydreigon (May 3, 2012)

Banned cuz I'm still living in the past...


----------



## Paarish (May 3, 2012)

Banned cos nope


----------



## Black-Ice (May 3, 2012)

Banned cuz Michael Jackson Rock my world and FI's sig =3
Im testing to find a song that doesn't work


----------



## Paarish (May 3, 2012)

Banned cos try stairway to heaven


----------



## Black-Ice (May 3, 2012)

Banned cuz
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BcL---4xQYA


----------



## Dter ic (May 3, 2012)

I hate that song







BAN BAN BAN


----------



## Black-Ice (May 3, 2012)

Banned cuz photoshop lies!
BAN


----------



## LunaWofl (May 3, 2012)

Banned cuz that song reminds me of the parody based on it created in elections past...


----------



## Hydreigon (May 4, 2012)

Banned cuz I just found out half of my classmates in my AP lit class watch mlp


----------



## LunaWofl (May 4, 2012)

Banned cuz  awesomeness!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (May 4, 2012)

Banned cuz the reaction of my teacher to the mlp talk we had today was priceless


----------



## LunaWofl (May 4, 2012)

Banned cuz I bet


----------



## Black-Ice (May 4, 2012)

Banned cuz PONIES 
Teacher:


----------



## LunaWofl (May 4, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## Black-Ice (May 4, 2012)

Banned cuz Deja vu


----------



## LunaWofl (May 4, 2012)

Banned cuz D: I wonder if you saw what I wrote before my edit...

Bleh... lets hope not


----------



## Black-Ice (May 4, 2012)

Banned cuz nope.
what was it?


----------



## LunaWofl (May 4, 2012)

Banned cuz phew >_


----------



## MelodieOctavia (May 4, 2012)

Banned because your avatar and sig are inferior to mine. True story.


----------



## LunaWofl (May 4, 2012)

Banned for testing them in the spam thread instead of the test thread :/


----------



## Black-Ice (May 4, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


> Banned because your avatar and sig are inferior to mine. True story.


Banned cuz Ice king


----------



## LunaWofl (May 4, 2012)

Banned cuz ice cream


----------



## MelodieOctavia (May 4, 2012)

Banned because ponies.


----------



## LunaWofl (May 4, 2012)

Banned cuz adventure time.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (May 4, 2012)

Banned because everyone likes adventure time.


----------



## LunaWofl (May 4, 2012)

Banned cuz I've only seen the pilot ep >_>;


----------



## Chikaku-chan (May 4, 2012)

Banned for not knowing who the hell I am...


----------



## Hydreigon (May 4, 2012)

Banned cuz who are you again..?



Spoiler


----------



## Chikaku-chan (May 4, 2012)

Banned for making me cry every time!


----------



## Hydreigon (May 4, 2012)

Banned cuz I beg you don't cry ;O;


----------



## Chikaku-chan (May 4, 2012)

Banned for rejecting my feelings, and because of this I simply don't care... >.


----------



## Hydreigon (May 4, 2012)

Banned cuz I'm not rejecting anything D:


----------



## Chikaku-chan (May 4, 2012)

Banned for not accepting my love... ;o;


----------



## LunaWofl (May 4, 2012)

Banned cuz your love tastes... salty...
*gasp*
IT MUST BE BLOOD!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (May 4, 2012)

Banned cuz are you sure that's love and not... "love"?


----------



## LunaWofl (May 4, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## Black-Ice (May 4, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (May 4, 2012)

Banned cuz *and the topic got more awkward that day*


----------



## Chikaku-chan (May 4, 2012)

Banned for not realizing the stupidity of people in the server I am an Admin it!


Spoiler



[titlehGodWhy...o.O]
☠EMO-ⓓⓡⓐⓚⓔ☠ wrote:
Nope halo reach is out of its spotlight the real games are mostly from ps3
killzone 3
Modern warfare
Black ops
Mass effect 3


----------



## LunaWofl (May 4, 2012)

Banned cuz *facepalms*


----------



## Black-Ice (May 4, 2012)

Banned cuz *palmface*


----------



## Paarish (May 4, 2012)

banned for being over-dramatic about youknowwwhat


----------



## Black-Ice (May 4, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## Paarish (May 4, 2012)

banned cos


----------



## Black-Ice (May 4, 2012)

Banned cuz no image came up


----------



## Paarish (May 4, 2012)

banned cos refresh or summing


----------



## Black-Ice (May 4, 2012)

Banned cuz




that comes up


----------



## Paarish (May 4, 2012)

banned cos i dunno. Clear your cache or something


----------



## Black-Ice (May 4, 2012)

Banned coz thats long.
Post it again


----------



## Paarish (May 4, 2012)

banned cos


----------



## Black-Ice (May 4, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## Paarish (May 4, 2012)

banned cos


----------



## Black-Ice (May 4, 2012)

banned cuz


----------



## Paarish (May 4, 2012)

banned cos you sig


----------



## Black-Ice (May 4, 2012)

Banned cuz Holy bible knows whats goin down


----------



## LunaWofl (May 5, 2012)

Banned cuz the bible is great for crushing small pesky insects


----------



## Hydreigon (May 5, 2012)

Banned cuz it also makes a terrible frisbee


----------



## LunaWofl (May 5, 2012)

Banned cuz it's a decent projectile weapon...


----------



## Hydreigon (May 5, 2012)

Banned cuz I wanted to play frisbee with it, but I ended up breaking a window ;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (May 5, 2012)

Banned cuz I would throw mine, but its got a flask filled with alcohol in it...


----------



## Hydreigon (May 5, 2012)

Banned cuz take out the flask, drink the alcohol, and then toss it.


----------



## LunaWofl (May 5, 2012)

Banned cuz D= but then where do I hide my future booze?!


----------



## Hydreigon (May 5, 2012)

Banned cuz that's future FrozenIndignation's problem.


----------



## LunaWofl (May 5, 2012)

Banned cuz actually it would be past F/I's problem, since i traveled back in time


----------



## Hydreigon (May 5, 2012)

Banned cuz give the flask to past FI then


----------



## LunaWofl (May 6, 2012)

Banned cuz *future self explodes*

I just don't know what went wrong D:


----------



## Hydreigon (May 6, 2012)

Banned cuz D:
*drinks alcohol, also explodes*


----------



## LunaWofl (May 6, 2012)

Banned cuz I'm leaking coolant D=


----------



## Hydreigon (May 6, 2012)

Banned cuz I'm leaking battery acid


----------



## LunaWofl (May 6, 2012)

Banned cuz don't ignite hydrogen D:


----------



## Hydreigon (May 6, 2012)

Banned cuz google tries to correct my username to that.


----------



## LunaWofl (May 6, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## Hydreigon (May 6, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (May 6, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## Hydreigon (May 6, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (May 6, 2012)

Banned cuz *continues playing disgaea 3*


----------



## Hydreigon (May 6, 2012)

Banned cuz *continues watching hamsters running on wheel*

I MUST BE REALLY REALLY BORED. ;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (May 6, 2012)

Banned cuz *watches paint dry*

Huh? boredom? What's that


----------



## Black-Ice (May 6, 2012)

Banned cuz i played a blazblue for the first time todai 
Calamity trigger downloaded on my psp.


----------



## LunaWofl (May 6, 2012)

Banned cuz YAY  I frikken love Blazblue


----------



## Black-Ice (May 6, 2012)

Banned cuz Taokaka and Jin


----------



## LunaWofl (May 6, 2012)

Banned cuz  jin



JIN WIN!!!


----------



## Black-Ice (May 6, 2012)

Banned cuz meow


----------



## LunaWofl (May 6, 2012)

Banned cuz taokaka


----------



## Black-Ice (May 6, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## Paarish (May 6, 2012)

banned cos


----------



## Black-Ice (May 6, 2012)

Banned cuz Jin is hakumen? 
Mind=Blown


----------



## LunaWofl (May 7, 2012)

Banned cuz they have the same voice actor


----------



## Black-Ice (May 7, 2012)

Banned cuz Jin Kisaragi just got cooler


----------



## LunaWofl (May 7, 2012)

Banned cuz he is the white void, he is the cold steel, he is making me quote him subcoinsciencely


----------



## Black-Ice (May 7, 2012)

Banned cuz meow?


----------



## LunaWofl (May 7, 2012)

Banned cuz kupo... ku- popo

Kupo?!

KUPO!!!!

KUUUUUUUUUUUUuuqioahhhhhhhhhbglk


----------



## Black-Ice (May 7, 2012)

Banned cuz
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3xlsoirzWHU&feature=related


----------



## LunaWofl (May 7, 2012)

Banned cuz I did all of the in my playthrough ._.;


----------



## Black-Ice (May 7, 2012)

Banned cuz yep, I got bored and did so too
I generally thought the boss one would work -_-


----------



## LunaWofl (May 7, 2012)

Banned cuz I didn't expect the boss one to work... I wanted to see mog get hurt though :/


----------



## Hydreigon (May 7, 2012)

Banned for moogle abuse D:
This thread should be filled with badge abuse


----------



## LunaWofl (May 7, 2012)

Banned cuz badges are squeaky clean though D:


----------



## Hydreigon (May 7, 2012)

Banned cuz they still make sounds when I hit them


----------



## LunaWofl (May 7, 2012)

Banned cuz D: CRUELTY!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (May 7, 2012)

Banned cuz D: they've gotten dirty again ._.

*rubs them clean, then hits them again*


----------



## LunaWofl (May 7, 2012)

Banned cuz *grabs pinkie's party cannon*


----------



## Hydreigon (May 7, 2012)

Banned cuz *grabs a muffin*


----------



## LunaWofl (May 7, 2012)

banned cuz *fires derpy at muffin*


----------



## Hydreigon (May 8, 2012)

Banned cuz *fires muffin at derpy*


----------



## LunaWofl (May 8, 2012)

Banned cuz throwing things in physics class is the only place you can get away with it... so long as you argue that you were showing an example of projectile motion...


----------



## Hydreigon (May 8, 2012)

Banned cuz one of my friends just writes 'jesus' or 'because jesus said so' on every assignment in physics.

He's still getting an A in that class.


----------



## LunaWofl (May 8, 2012)

Banned cuz I know what that's like 

I remember black-mailing my physics teacher 

Protip: Physics teachers/professors all "love" slinkies


----------



## Hydreigon (May 8, 2012)

Banned cuz today, our physics teacher demonstrated forces using two large balls.

Someone in the class said that the balls were inert.


----------



## LunaWofl (May 8, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## Hydreigon (May 8, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (May 8, 2012)

Banned cuz 



T_T If the last few days are any indication, I should be getting an ungodly painful headache any time now...


----------



## ShinyLatios (May 8, 2012)

BANNED FOR PONY OVERLOAD.

such a forsaken thread, only ponys post here nowadays.


----------



## LunaWofl (May 8, 2012)

Banned cuz nothing is stoping anyone else from posting here 

The yellowy importanty thingy is only testimony that more people SHOULD post here


----------



## Black-Ice (May 8, 2012)

ShinyLatios said:


> BANNED FOR PONY OVERLOAD.
> 
> such a forsaken thread, only ponys post here nowadays.


Banned cuz HAI SHINYLATIOS!!
NEED MOAR POFFIN?


----------



## ShinyLatios (May 8, 2012)

Banned: HI BLACK ICE
Reason for banning: yes pwease :3
Additional details: found out what pokemon you are yet?


----------



## Black-Ice (May 8, 2012)

Banned cuz nope, although it would have to an ice type, is there dark and ice type 
*throws dragon poffin*


----------



## ScarletCrystals (May 8, 2012)

Banned cause dark/ice = 4x weak to fighting....

I want to be fire/steel! (totally not thinking of Heatran)


----------



## Black-Ice (May 8, 2012)

Banned cuz Dark/Ice


----------



## LunaWofl (May 8, 2012)

Banned cuz my type would probably be ???

>_>
_>


----------



## Black-Ice (May 8, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Banned cuz my type would probably be ???
> 
> >_>
> _>


PURE ICE TYPE.

Banned for forgetting to type banned cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (May 8, 2012)

Banned cuz if my username was a source of reference, it would be Ice/electric

Although being a hidden type like ??? would probably match my insane nature more...


----------



## NeSchn (May 8, 2012)

Banned cuz...... banned.


----------



## LunaWofl (May 8, 2012)

Banned cuz I have the strangest urge to eat nutella right now...


----------



## Black-Ice (May 8, 2012)

Banned cuz | zuc dennaB


----------



## LunaWofl (May 8, 2012)

Ban| an|a


----------



## Black-Ice (May 8, 2012)

In| dig| nat| ion


----------



## LunaWofl (May 8, 2012)

Banned cuz nay-dig-nin-shun


----------



## Black-Ice (May 8, 2012)

Banned cuz k-u-p-o


----------



## LunaWofl (May 8, 2012)

Banned cuz T_T yay for getting food delivered at 4:33am


----------



## dicamarques (May 8, 2012)

banned cuz your too cool to be on this forum (if you where a pony you could stay here  )


----------



## Black-Ice (May 8, 2012)

Banned cuz BLACK SQUIGGLY


----------



## Hydreigon (May 8, 2012)

Banned cuz kupokupokupokupokupo
*gets thrown*


----------



## Black-Ice (May 8, 2012)

Banned cuz *appears back*
KUUUUPOOOO


----------



## Hydreigon (May 8, 2012)

Banned cuz KUUUUUPOOOOOOO..!
*gets thrown again*


----------



## Black-Ice (May 8, 2012)

Banned cuz *retrieves item*
good job mog!


----------



## Hydreigon (May 9, 2012)

Banned cuz 
*is thrown yet again*


----------



## LunaWofl (May 9, 2012)

Banned cuz *throws fat chocobo*


----------



## Hydreigon (May 9, 2012)

Banned cuz *is hit in the face with said chocobo*
*continues nomming cake*


----------



## LunaWofl (May 9, 2012)

Banned cuz *steals hydreigon's cake*


----------



## Hydreigon (May 9, 2012)

Banned cuz *pulls out another cake*
*starts nomming*


----------



## LunaWofl (May 9, 2012)

Banned cuz *noms in an eerie synchronization with hydreigon*


----------



## Hydreigon (May 9, 2012)

Banned cuz *stops nomming*
...
...
...


*begins nomming again*


----------



## LunaWofl (May 9, 2012)

Banned cuz *copies hydreigon's exact movements*


----------



## Hydreigon (May 9, 2012)

Banned cuz... 

ARE YOU A CHANGELING!?


----------



## LunaWofl (May 9, 2012)

Banned cuz *is sent to the moon*


----------



## Hydreigon (May 9, 2012)

Banned cuz *disregards haters, acquires moar cake*


----------



## LunaWofl (May 9, 2012)

Banned cuz *eats cake on moon*


----------



## Hydreigon (May 9, 2012)

Banned cuz *starts hurling cake at luna through portal to the moon*


----------



## LunaWofl (May 9, 2012)

Banned cuz YAY CAKE =D


----------



## Hydreigon (May 9, 2012)

Banned cuz *begins hurling random stuff through portal*


----------



## LunaWofl (May 9, 2012)

Banned cuz *finds a broken record*


----------



## Black-Ice (May 9, 2012)

Banned cuz * plays record and mirrors the hypnotic movement of FI sig*


----------



## ShinyLatios (May 9, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> Banned cuz * plays record and mirrors the hypnotic movement of FI sig*


Banned because my love for you is too great.


----------



## Black-Ice (May 9, 2012)

ShinyLatios said:


> Black-Ice said:
> 
> 
> > Banned cuz * plays record and mirrors the hypnotic movement of FI sig*
> ...


Banned cuz LEAVE YO TRAINER AND BE MY POKEMAN!


----------



## ShinyLatios (May 9, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> ShinyLatios said:
> 
> 
> > Black-Ice said:
> ...


Banned cuz k!


----------



## Black-Ice (May 9, 2012)

ShinyLatios said:


> Black-Ice said:
> 
> 
> > ShinyLatios said:
> ...


Banned cuz... 
Im a trainer nao?


----------



## ShinyLatios (May 9, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> ShinyLatios said:
> 
> 
> > Black-Ice said:
> ...


Banned cuz yup!
Quuuuuuooooote chaaaaaainiiiiiing again


----------



## Black-Ice (May 9, 2012)

Banned cuz 
Must apply for trainer card now.
getting ready for our journey where somehow, I wont age


----------



## ShinyLatios (May 9, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> Banned cuz
> Must apply for trainer card now.
> getting ready for our journey where somehow, I wont age


Banned cuz Lol, what's aging?


----------



## Black-Ice (May 9, 2012)

ShinyLatios said:


> Black-Ice said:
> 
> 
> > Banned cuz
> ...


Banned cuz...
Latios doesnt age...
NEVER DO I. POKEMON JOURNEY FTW


----------



## ShinyLatios (May 9, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> ShinyLatios said:
> 
> 
> > Black-Ice said:
> ...


Banned cuz my post count is higher.
damn I should have become active on GBAtemp way back when I first created my account. this is fun.


----------



## Black-Ice (May 9, 2012)

ShinyLatios said:


> Black-Ice said:
> 
> 
> > ShinyLatios said:
> ...


Banned cuz I lurked the Digimon Story: Lost Evolution thread before I finally signed up.
Then i came to the EoF and the fun began


----------



## ShinyLatios (May 9, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> ShinyLatios said:
> 
> 
> > Black-Ice said:
> ...


Banned cuz I became member for no reason I can remember. then I got my name changed to this one and became active soon after ^-^


----------



## Black-Ice (May 9, 2012)

ShinyLatios said:


> Black-Ice said:
> 
> 
> > ShinyLatios said:
> ...


Banned cuz im using you on my Pokemon Black now actually


----------



## ShinyLatios (May 9, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> ShinyLatios said:
> 
> 
> > Black-Ice said:
> ...


Banned cuz... Banned cuz... Well I'm out of optio-
WAIT! BANNED CUZ I'M OUT OF OPTIONS!


----------



## Black-Ice (May 9, 2012)

ShinyLatios said:


> Black-Ice said:
> 
> 
> > ShinyLatios said:
> ...


Banned cuz you better perform well in the wifi tournament tomorrow.
*throws poffin and sets up camp*
Good nite Shiny Lat =3


----------



## ShinyLatios (May 9, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> ShinyLatios said:
> 
> 
> > Black-Ice said:
> ...


Banned cuz... no reason
thanks for poffin ^-^


----------



## Black-Ice (May 9, 2012)

ShinyLatios said:


> Black-Ice said:
> 
> 
> > ShinyLatios said:
> ...


Banned cuz
*leaves poffin tray and falls asleep*


----------



## ShinyLatios (May 9, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> ShinyLatios said:
> 
> 
> > Black-Ice said:
> ...


Banned cuz I dominate the EoF





*Politely puts poffin tray back in bag*


----------



## Black-Ice (May 9, 2012)

Banned cuz *zzz*


----------



## Hydreigon (May 9, 2012)

_Shh_...

Banned cuz someone got suspended last time it was done...
 'd


----------



## ShinyLatios (May 9, 2012)

Hydreigon said:


> _Shh_...
> 
> Banned cuz someone got suspended last time it was done...



Banned cuz that emote is not a real ninja: you can see it.


----------



## Black-Ice (May 9, 2012)

Banned cuz *wakes up*
Must protect pokemon!
*posts*


----------



## Hydreigon (May 9, 2012)

Banned cuz "oh no, it's Team Rocket!"


----------



## Black-Ice (May 9, 2012)

Banned cuz *Looks at team Rocket then goes back to sleep*


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 10, 2012)

^banned for sleeping on the job^


----------



## LunaWofl (May 10, 2012)

ShinyLatios said:


> Hydreigon said:
> 
> 
> > _Shh_...
> ...


Banned cuz  A real ninja stands out in the open, and wears the most noticeable colors like orange, BELIEVE IT!!!


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 10, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> ShinyLatios said:
> 
> 
> > Hydreigon said:
> ...


BANNED FOR LIEING


----------



## LunaWofl (May 10, 2012)

Banned cuz when bright orange costumes are involved, i never lie, BELIEVE IT!!!


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 10, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Banned cuz when bright orange costumes are involved, i never lie, BELIEVE IT!!!


BANNED FOR HAVING A UNICORN ICON


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 10, 2012)

BANNED SENSE


----------



## MelodieOctavia (May 10, 2012)

Banned because you spelled "forum" wrong.


----------



## LunaWofl (May 10, 2012)

Banned cuz I have no idea what I just read...


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 10, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


> Banned because you spelled "forum" wrong.


Banned FOR POINT THAT OUT TO ME THNXS


----------



## LunaWofl (May 10, 2012)

Banned for capslock


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 10, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Banned for capslock


banned for changing ur icon


----------



## LunaWofl (May 10, 2012)

Banned for not clicking on my sig


----------



## emokid111 (May 10, 2012)

Banned for making fun of me


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 10, 2012)

emokid111 said:


> Banned for making fun of me


banned for not making fun of your sealf


----------



## emokid111 (May 10, 2012)

Banned for being stupid


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 10, 2012)

emokid111 said:


> Banned for being stupid


banned for having  0 posts


----------



## emokid111 (May 10, 2012)

banned for being banned


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 10, 2012)

emokid111 said:


> banned for being banned


banned for being emo


----------



## LunaWofl (May 10, 2012)

Banned cuz this topic has been invaded by stupid >_>;


----------



## emokid111 (May 10, 2012)

banned for being a no life person


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 10, 2012)

banned for reading


----------



## LunaWofl (May 10, 2012)

Banned cuz I feel sorry for the future >_


----------



## emokid111 (May 10, 2012)

banned for being gay


----------



## Paarish (May 10, 2012)

banned cos i'm the gay one!


----------



## LunaWofl (May 10, 2012)

Banned cuz Paary


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 10, 2012)

emokid111 said:


> banned for being gay


soo u banned ur self GOOD JOB


----------



## emokid111 (May 10, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Banned cuz I feel sorry for the future >_


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 10, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Banned cuz I feel sorry for the future >_


----------



## LunaWofl (May 10, 2012)

Banned for making me wanna lobotomize you T_T; both of you...


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 10, 2012)

banned for reading this


----------



## emokid111 (May 10, 2012)

Paarish said:


> banned cos i'm the gay one!


banned for being the gayo one


----------



## LunaWofl (May 10, 2012)

nukeboy95 said:


> emokid111 said:
> 
> 
> > Paarish said:
> ...


Banned for YAY, QUOTE CHAIN


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 10, 2012)

emokid111 said:


> Paarish said:
> 
> 
> > banned cos i'm the gay one!
> ...


banned for being member # 303,374


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 10, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Banned for making me wanna lobotomize you T_T; both of you...


banned for having a ps3 and not a xbox 360


----------



## emokid111 (May 10, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> nukeboy95 said:
> 
> 
> > emokid111 said:
> ...


banned for being the gay brony


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 10, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> nukeboy95 said:
> 
> 
> > emokid111 said:
> ...


banned for C-C-C-COMBO BREAKER


----------



## LunaWofl (May 10, 2012)

Banned cuz T_T I;m dealing with two mentally impaired people here...


----------



## Paarish (May 10, 2012)

banned cos goddammit stop quoting me >:c


----------



## LunaWofl (May 10, 2012)

Paarish said:


> banned cos goddammit stop quoting me >:c


Banned cuz, do you think if we ignore them they'll go away?


----------



## emokid111 (May 10, 2012)

nukeboy95 said:


> FrozenIndignation said:
> 
> 
> > nukeboy95 said:
> ...


banned for copyrite


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 10, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Banned cuz T_T I;m dealing with two mentally impaired people here...


banned for calling you and emokid mentally impired


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 10, 2012)

banned for and how is thread not locked?


----------



## emokid111 (May 10, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Paarish said:
> 
> 
> > banned cos goddammit stop quoting me >:c
> ...


banned for having a brony pic


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 10, 2012)

emokid111 said:


> FrozenIndignation said:
> 
> 
> > Paarish said:
> ...


banned for not having a pony pic


----------



## Paarish (May 10, 2012)

banned cos they'll go away on their own im sure


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 10, 2012)

banned for being hacked


----------



## Deleted User (May 10, 2012)

Banned for being "Member No.: 260,705"


----------



## Hydreigon (May 10, 2012)

Banned cuz oh god, what the hell is going on here?


----------



## LunaWofl (May 10, 2012)

Banned cuz I think the storm has passed...


----------



## Black-Ice (May 10, 2012)

Banned cuz
people just come and invade ma banned thread. Wassup wid that yo?


----------



## LunaWofl (May 10, 2012)

Banned cuz I hesitate in calling them people...


----------



## Black-Ice (May 10, 2012)

Banned cuz from the time we are calling people weird. You know they are WEIRD


----------



## LunaWofl (May 10, 2012)

Banned cuz I get called weird at least 5 times a week...


----------



## Black-Ice (May 10, 2012)

Banned cuz mine varies. 
Sometimes a lot. sometimes not at all


----------



## LunaWofl (May 10, 2012)

Banned cuz I'm the pinkie pie of this world


----------



## Black-Ice (May 10, 2012)

Banned cuz i'll just settle for being Ice


----------



## LunaWofl (May 10, 2012)

Banned cuz I can summon cake at will...


----------



## Black-Ice (May 10, 2012)

Banned cuz I can make things outta ice.
And freeze things


----------



## LunaWofl (May 10, 2012)

Banned cuz ICE CONES


----------



## LunaWofl (May 10, 2012)

Banned cuz the corn...

It does not pop D:


----------



## The Catboy (May 10, 2012)

Banned for popcorn!


----------



## Black-Ice (May 10, 2012)

Banned cuz. Add heat
Corn pop


----------



## Hydreigon (May 10, 2012)

Banned cuz add even more heat, corn explodes.


----------



## Black-Ice (May 10, 2012)

Banned cuz...
exploding corn is a haza...weapon!


----------



## Hydreigon (May 10, 2012)

Banned cuz it's also delicious ._.


----------



## Black-Ice (May 10, 2012)

Banned sweet and salted


----------



## Hydreigon (May 10, 2012)

Banned cuz sweet and creamy.


----------



## Black-Ice (May 10, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## Hydreigon (May 10, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## Black-Ice (May 10, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## Hydreigon (May 10, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 11, 2012)

banned for looking here


----------



## Hydreigon (May 11, 2012)

Uh huh. 

Banned.


----------



## LunaWofl (May 11, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## Hydreigon (May 11, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (May 11, 2012)

Banned cuz hydreigon


----------



## Hydreigon (May 11, 2012)

Banned cuz raven


----------



## LunaWofl (May 11, 2012)

Banned cuz  HAMPSTERS!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (May 11, 2012)

Banned cuz they're so fluffy and cute


----------



## LunaWofl (May 11, 2012)

Banned cuz I'm jelly 

*hugs cat*


----------



## Hydreigon (May 11, 2012)

Banned cuz 
*tries to hug hamsters, but all of them hide*
;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (May 11, 2012)

Banned cuz *places vita on cat*


----------



## Black-Ice (May 11, 2012)

Banned cuz *places 3ds on vita on cat*


----------



## Black-Ice (May 11, 2012)

Banned cuz this and FI sig 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T3E9Wjbq44E


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 12, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> Banned cuz *places 3ds on vita on cat*


banned cuz *places dsi on 3ds on vita on cat*


----------



## LunaWofl (May 12, 2012)

Banned cuz  ...



Spoiler


----------



## Black-Ice (May 12, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Banned cuz  ...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


 
Banned cuz quick!
Must give you my 3ds!!

vhat a cute kitty


----------



## LunaWofl (May 12, 2012)

Banned cuz i has 3DS  

 brb


----------



## Black-Ice (May 12, 2012)

Banned cuz please feel free to upload the results


----------



## LunaWofl (May 12, 2012)

Banned cuz she wasn't sleeping as heavily this time :/



Spoiler: Results


----------



## Black-Ice (May 12, 2012)

Banned cuz tis a shame. 
My cats are heavy sleepers and they love to fall asleep on my things. Especially my psp


----------



## LunaWofl (May 12, 2012)

Banned cuz... would it be cruel if i put an xbox360 on her


----------



## Black-Ice (May 12, 2012)

Banned cuz Yes


----------



## LunaWofl (May 12, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## Black-Ice (May 12, 2012)

Banned cuz LAWL


----------



## LunaWofl (May 12, 2012)

Banned cuz now i don't have to unplug it


----------



## Black-Ice (May 12, 2012)

Banned cuz the plug is so big >.


----------



## LunaWofl (May 12, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## Hydreigon (May 12, 2012)

Banned cuz oh, my...


----------



## LunaWofl (May 12, 2012)

Banned cuz my, my, my,


----------



## Hydreigon (May 12, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (May 12, 2012)

Banned cuz :


----------



## Black-Ice (May 12, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (May 12, 2012)

Banned cuz I haven't played anything on my 3DS since I lent my friend Tales of the Abyss...


----------



## 1234turtles (May 12, 2012)

banned for lending tales of abyss


----------



## LunaWofl (May 12, 2012)

Banned cuz I thought it was the only way to get him into the "tales of" series


----------



## Black-Ice (May 12, 2012)

Banned cuz what if he breaks it?


----------



## LunaWofl (May 12, 2012)

Banned cuz he is a collector of movies among other things... that alone makes him trust worthy 

Also, you should totally add my friend-code ._.;


----------



## Black-Ice (May 12, 2012)

Banned cuz, cool i have a list of FC's i need to add
>o


----------



## LunaWofl (May 12, 2012)

Banned cuz A LIST?!


----------



## Black-Ice (May 12, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Banned cuz A LIST?!


Banned cuz yeap.
Imma like so popular


----------



## LunaWofl (May 12, 2012)

Banned cuz because no one ever asks me anymore...

There was the time I was no.1 in the mariokart GBAtemp community races when the game first came out though...


----------



## Black-Ice (May 12, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Banned cuz because no one ever asks me anymore...
> 
> There was the time I was no.1 in the mariokart GBAtemp community races when the game first came out though...


Banned cuz who's no1 now i wonder...
JOIN THE MK7 DAY THWEAD


----------



## LunaWofl (May 12, 2012)

Banned cuz... nah... I suck too much these days anyway...


----------



## Black-Ice (May 12, 2012)

Banned cuz don't worry, we are a kind community


----------



## Zerosuit connor (May 12, 2012)

Banned cause of inception


----------



## Black-Ice (May 12, 2012)

Zerosuit connor said:


> Banned cause of inception


Banned for mindfucking and losing your pic


----------



## Zerosuit connor (May 12, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> Zerosuit connor said:
> 
> 
> > Banned cause of inception
> ...


Banned because its 12:45am and I can't sleep


----------



## Black-Ice (May 12, 2012)

Zerosuit connor said:


> Black-Ice said:
> 
> 
> > Zerosuit connor said:
> ...


Banned cuz 
*sleep spell*


----------



## LunaWofl (May 12, 2012)

Banned cuz it's almost 1am~


----------



## Hydreigon (May 12, 2012)

Banned cuz it's 10:33am here ._.


----------



## LunaWofl (May 12, 2012)

Banned cuz CURSE YOU PEOPLE AND YOUR NORMAL SLEEPING PATTERNS 

;O;


----------



## Hydreigon (May 12, 2012)

Banned cuz I fell asleep in front of my computer yesterday 
I woke up because I almost fell off of my chair ;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (May 12, 2012)

Banned cuz  I can't fall alseep unless I want to


----------



## Hydreigon (May 12, 2012)

Banned cuz I fall asleep when I have nothing better to do


----------



## LunaWofl (May 12, 2012)

Banned cuz I fall asleep when my cat traps me by sleeping on me...


----------



## Hydreigon (May 12, 2012)

Banned cuz what if you fall asleep on top of your cat?


----------



## LunaWofl (May 12, 2012)

Banned cuz scratches... scratches EVERYWHERE...


----------



## Hydreigon (May 12, 2012)

Banned cuz that sounds...painful


----------



## LunaWofl (May 12, 2012)

Banned cuz it's good incentive not to fall asleep on her


----------



## Hydreigon (May 12, 2012)

Banned cuz let your vita and 3ds fall asleep on her.


----------



## LunaWofl (May 12, 2012)

Banned cuz i still secretly want to put my 360 on her while she sleeps...


----------



## Hydreigon (May 12, 2012)

Banned cuz your xbox will probably end up as scrap metal afterwards


----------



## LunaWofl (May 12, 2012)

Banned cuz I kinda wanna see if her claws get stuck


----------



## Hydreigon (May 13, 2012)

Banned cuz they probably will.


----------



## LunaWofl (May 13, 2012)

Banned cuz ._. poor thing...


----------



## Hydreigon (May 13, 2012)

Banned cuz since when did a cat become a thing?


----------



## LunaWofl (May 13, 2012)

Banned cuz since thig took over D:


----------



## Hydreigon (May 13, 2012)

Banned cuz ._. the thigs don't print paper


----------



## LunaWofl (May 13, 2012)

Banned cuz paper prints thig


----------



## Hydreigon (May 13, 2012)

Banned cuz thig prints cat?


----------



## LunaWofl (May 13, 2012)

Banned cuz only after midnight


----------



## LunaWofl (May 13, 2012)

Banned cuz ;O;

DRINK MOAR COFFEE!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (May 13, 2012)

Banned cuz it's almost midnight here  and I have a massive headache -_-"


----------



## Hydreigon (May 13, 2012)

Banned cuz I wonder if that will make my headache even worse


----------



## LunaWofl (May 13, 2012)

Banned cuz most likely 

But it's funner than drinking water


----------



## Hydreigon (May 13, 2012)

Banned cuz brb drinking my own piss


----------



## LunaWofl (May 13, 2012)

Banned cuz hydreigon is drinking his own piss? Better drink my own piss...


----------



## Hydreigon (May 13, 2012)

Banned cuz we're drinking piss? better turn this into a piss-drinking thread...


----------



## LunaWofl (May 13, 2012)

Banned cuz piss drinking thread? better drink my own piss...


----------



## LunaWofl (May 13, 2012)

Banned cuz flying around pissing on people? better drink my own piss...


----------



## Hydreigon (May 13, 2012)

Banned cuz FI drinking piss? *flies around pissing on people*


----------



## Hydreigon (May 13, 2012)

Banned cuz massive headache? better drink my own piss...


----------



## LunaWofl (May 13, 2012)

Banned cuz massive headache? better make it worse by watching crackle sauce...


----------



## Alaude (May 13, 2012)

Both Hydreigon and FrozenIndignation are banned for being piss addicts!!


----------



## Black-Ice (May 13, 2012)

Banned for making the thread into a health risk!


----------



## Black-Ice (May 13, 2012)

Banned for telling me where to train ma pokeman


----------



## Alaude (May 13, 2012)

^Banned for training Shiny Latios on GBATemp's grounds


----------



## 4-leaf-clover (May 13, 2012)

Banned for not making me cake :


----------



## Alaude (May 13, 2012)

^Banned for banning others for not making cake ~_~


----------



## LunaWofl (May 13, 2012)

Banned cuz my, how embarrassing


----------



## Alaude (May 13, 2012)

haha....your banned for being embarrassed in forum


----------



## Black-Ice (May 13, 2012)

Banned cuz i only cook for my pokemon and my contractor


----------



## LunaWofl (May 13, 2012)

Banned cuz *unseals watch*


----------



## Black-Ice (May 13, 2012)

Banned cuz *bakes cake*


----------



## Hydreigon (May 13, 2012)

Banned cuz *starts playing yakity sax on the moon*


----------



## Sheimi (May 13, 2012)

Banned cuz *breaks floor*


----------



## Black-Ice (May 13, 2012)

Banned cuz *fixes floor*


----------



## Hydreigon (May 13, 2012)

Banned cuz *breaks floor again, and peeps through hole*


----------



## Black-Ice (May 13, 2012)

Banned cuz *fixes floor again and reinforces with ice*


----------



## Hydreigon (May 13, 2012)

Banned cuz *melts ice with piss*


----------



## LunaWofl (May 13, 2012)

Banned cuz *is in space*


----------



## Black-Ice (May 13, 2012)

Banned cuz *freezes piss and hydreigon*


----------



## LunaWofl (May 13, 2012)

Banned cuz piss has been frozen? better thaw frozen piss~


----------



## Black-Ice (May 13, 2012)

Banned cuz
-_-
*Reinforces floor with darkness*


----------



## LunaWofl (May 13, 2012)

Banned cuz *breaks floor with indignation*


----------



## Black-Ice (May 13, 2012)

Banned cuz *absorbs indignation using the darkness on floor and reflects it within a 5 mile radius*
=3


----------



## Hydreigon (May 13, 2012)

Banned cuz *starts pissing rainbows*


----------



## LunaWofl (May 13, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> Banned cuz *absorbs indignation using the darkness on floor and reflects it within a 5 mile radius*
> =3


Okays... *seals watch*

*tries using Indignation Judgement*


----------



## Black-Ice (May 13, 2012)

Banned cuz *falls from sky and watches the nice floor with darkness reinforcement*


----------



## LunaWofl (May 13, 2012)

Banned cuz 
*unseals watch*
What was i trying to destroy again?


----------



## Black-Ice (May 13, 2012)

Banned cuz *points at Hydreigon*


----------



## LunaWofl (May 13, 2012)

Banned cuz *encases hydreigon in impenetrable ice* 

*still manages to end up stuck on the moon D=*


----------



## Black-Ice (May 13, 2012)

Banned cuz let me fix that *Plays Yakity sax*


----------



## LunaWofl (May 13, 2012)

Banned cuz *appears on top of hydreigon*


----------



## Hydreigon (May 13, 2012)

Banned cuz I'm over here


----------



## Hydreigon (May 13, 2012)

Banned cuz oh my...


----------



## LunaWofl (May 13, 2012)

Banned cuz * disappears and finds herself in an endless field of banana bags*

This can't end well...


----------



## Hydreigon (May 13, 2012)

Banned cuz the banana bags are sending themselves to the moon D:


----------



## Paarish (May 13, 2012)

banned cos no food or drinks on the tour!


----------



## Black-Ice (May 13, 2012)

Banned cuz *nom*


----------



## Paarish (May 13, 2012)

*throws Black-Ice off Tour Bus*
You've just be banned! >:c


----------



## Black-Ice (May 13, 2012)

Banned cuz *watches paarish throw ice clone of Black-Ice*


----------



## Paarish (May 13, 2012)

...and don't come back...
>:c

*sees Black-Ice*

Hey...

I thought i banned you... >///


----------



## Black-Ice (May 13, 2012)

Banned cuz I'm unbannable


----------



## Hydreigon (May 13, 2012)

Banned cuz OBJECTION!!!


----------



## Black-Ice (May 13, 2012)

Banned cuz OVERRULED!
[----------        }


----------



## Paarish (May 13, 2012)

banned cos NIBELUNG... VALESTI!!!!


----------



## Black-Ice (May 13, 2012)

Banned cuz.
Hablar Ingles


----------



## ShinyLatios (May 13, 2012)

Banned cuz omg my post count is 801


----------



## Black-Ice (May 13, 2012)

Banned cuz ACHIEVEMENTS = LVL UP
but you are already lvl 100


----------



## LunaWofl (May 14, 2012)

Banned cuz who needs levels when you can stat hack


----------



## Hydreigon (May 14, 2012)

Banned cuz I have a hydreigon with all 999 stats.


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 14, 2012)

Hydreigon said:


> Banned cuz I have a hydreigon with all 999 stats.


banned for hacking pokemon


----------



## LunaWofl (May 14, 2012)

Banned cuz I like to think of it as bringing out their full potential


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 14, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Banned cuz I like to think of it as bringing out their full potential


banned for it still hacking


----------



## The Catboy (May 14, 2012)




----------



## Xarsah16 (May 14, 2012)

banned for using an image instead of text


----------



## Black-Ice (May 14, 2012)

Banned cuz i said so
and im da bowss


----------



## LunaWofl (May 14, 2012)

Banned cuz... the eof suddenly became alot less... sticky...


----------



## ShinyLatios (May 14, 2012)

Banned for distracting me at school


----------



## LunaWofl (May 14, 2012)

Banned cuz it means my job here is done~


----------



## Minox (May 14, 2012)

Banned because that kind of distraction is not enough to disrupt someone - here have some nuclear rabbits.


----------



## LunaWofl (May 14, 2012)

Banned cuz *uses rabbits to power time machine*


----------



## Black-Ice (May 14, 2012)

Banned for time travelling
Time travel makes everything complicated and usually screws the fabric of the world.

What game or story, which prominently features time travel, is straight forward?


----------



## ShinyLatios (May 14, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> Banned for time travelling
> Time travel makes everything complicated and usually screws the fabric of the world.
> 
> What game or story, which prominently features time travel, is straight forward?



Banned because the inazuma eleven ogre movie certainly isnt


----------



## Xarsah16 (May 14, 2012)

Banned because I have no idea what dafuq you just said.


----------



## Black-Ice (May 14, 2012)

ShinyLatios said:


> Black-Ice said:
> 
> 
> > Banned for time travelling
> ...


Banned cuz can you explain to me exactly what happens without me being confused?
Im already baffed at how a football anime can have time travel


----------



## ShinyLatios (May 14, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> ShinyLatios said:
> 
> 
> > Black-Ice said:
> ...


Banned cuz apparently an explanation is in order.
Main characters great grandson came from the future, together with some guys who appear in season 2 and 3 (note, the movie is staged in season 1). when he arrives, suddenly characters have new overpowered moves and pretty much own the enemy. however, there are a few things to be noted.

1. If they have these overpowered moves and can beat ogre, they should have been able to beat the aliens season 2, rendering it nullified, which is a problem. then again, season 2 shouldn't exist anyways.
2. There is no explanation throughout the entire plot. apparently in the future, soccer is evil and must be eliminated. ofcourse, the only logical way to do that is to travel to the past amirite?
3. some characters would have went missing during season 3, which did not happen.

Kanon pretty much fucked up the storyline there, and more things are f8cked up in the movie other than what I just said.

Also, I got banned by two peeps xD


----------



## Xarsah16 (May 14, 2012)

Banned because tl;dr. I really don't have the patience for a wall of text


----------



## Black-Ice (May 14, 2012)

Banned cuz even you dont fully understand it
I was right.
Everytime travel game/story is confusing


----------



## Paarish (May 14, 2012)

Banned cos cakes are tasty...


----------



## Black-Ice (May 14, 2012)

Banned cuz im a veteran at making cakes =3


----------



## Paarish (May 14, 2012)

Bamned cos what comes before newbie?


----------



## Black-Ice (May 14, 2012)

Banned cuz nothing


----------



## Paarish (May 14, 2012)

Banned cos thats MY level


----------



## Black-Ice (May 14, 2012)

Banned cuz AWESOMENESS!


----------



## Hydreigon (May 15, 2012)

Banned cuz soo awesome!!

The spam thread got locked, and I STILL have the most posts in that thread *is happy forever*


----------



## LunaWofl (May 15, 2012)

Banned cuz ;

It arrived


----------



## Hydreigon (May 15, 2012)

Banned cuz I saw O_O;


----------



## LunaWofl (May 15, 2012)

Banned cuz o_o I totally only just got it less than an hour ago...

Also, even though the spam thread is locked, it still got renamed to something beautiful~


----------



## Hydreigon (May 15, 2012)

Banned cuz​


Spoiler: it was renamed by none other than...



 





And yes, such a beautiful thread...filled with an absurd amount of ponies...


----------



## LunaWofl (May 15, 2012)

Banned cuz I'm suprised we managed to make that many posts in there with just ponies


----------



## Hydreigon (May 15, 2012)

Banned cuz I'm surprised it lasted that long...especially after we derailed it


----------



## LunaWofl (May 15, 2012)

Best derailment of a thread ever   Banned cuz invisibility... or like... whatever...


----------



## Hydreigon (May 15, 2012)

I still think we need our own little section


----------



## LunaWofl (May 15, 2012)

I am in agreement  Banned for not noticing


----------



## Hydreigon (May 15, 2012)

I am in 

... 
waitwut?


----------



## LunaWofl (May 15, 2012)

Banned cuz >_


----------



## Hydreigon (May 15, 2012)




----------



## LunaWofl (May 15, 2012)

Banned cuz I found a heart in the candle i whipped :/


----------



## Hydreigon (May 15, 2012)




----------



## LunaWofl (May 15, 2012)

Banned cuz ^0^


----------



## Hydreigon (May 15, 2012)




----------



## LunaWofl (May 15, 2012)

Banned cuz yay transparent


----------



## Hydreigon (May 15, 2012)

:creep:


----------



## LunaWofl (May 15, 2012)

:shy:


----------



## ShinyLatios (May 15, 2012)

:moogle:


----------



## Paarish (May 15, 2012)

Not enough banning going on here!


----------



## LunaWofl (May 15, 2012)

Banned for failing to see the bans


----------



## Paarish (May 15, 2012)

Banned cos mobile browsing doesnt allow me to highlight -.-


----------



## LunaWofl (May 15, 2012)

Banned cuz D=


----------



## Black-Ice (May 15, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (May 15, 2012)

Banned cuz salt bridges scare me ._.;


----------



## Black-Ice (May 15, 2012)

Banned cuz salt on chips?


----------



## LunaWofl (May 15, 2012)

Banned cuz that's fine 

So is baking soda with vinegar 
or mentos with coke~
or FrozenIndignation on ponies~


----------



## Black-Ice (May 15, 2012)

Banned cuz All of the above


----------



## LunaWofl (May 15, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## Black-Ice (May 15, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (May 15, 2012)

Banned kupo~


----------



## Black-Ice (May 15, 2012)

Banned cuz k-u-p-o
ku-ku-pooooooo


----------



## Paarish (May 15, 2012)

banned cos


----------



## Black-Ice (May 15, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## Paarish (May 15, 2012)

banned cos 

Paarish 

(you know why Black Ice :c)


----------



## Black-Ice (May 15, 2012)

Banned cuz Dissidia isn't worth the damn effort 
FUCK IT
im not ever playing it again
FUCK
Its not your fault


----------



## LunaWofl (May 16, 2012)

Banned cuz >_


----------



## ShinyLatios (May 16, 2012)

Banned cuz it's true


----------



## LunaWofl (May 16, 2012)

Banned cuz D:
SEE!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (May 16, 2012)

Banned cuz *hits badges*


----------



## LunaWofl (May 16, 2012)

Banned cuz *protests against badge cruelty*

*gets pepper sprayed*


----------



## Hydreigon (May 16, 2012)

Banned cuz *examines badges, realizes one of them is dirty*
D:


----------



## LunaWofl (May 16, 2012)

Banned cuz *polishes badge* D= 

CLEAN ALL THE BADGES!!!


----------



## Black-Ice (May 16, 2012)

Banned cuz
*Looks at Pokemon League trophy*
*Throws ShinyLatios a victory poffin*


----------



## LunaWofl (May 16, 2012)

Banned cuz *plays with watch*


----------



## Black-Ice (May 16, 2012)

Banned cuz *Plays with new green medal under picture of chrono*


----------



## LunaWofl (May 16, 2012)

Banned for having more than me D= 
*sigh* I have so few posts... >_


----------



## Black-Ice (May 16, 2012)

Banned cuz i get them by raging at Pokenoobs in the nds hacking section.
And by managing the mario kart 7 day thread.


----------



## LunaWofl (May 16, 2012)

Banned cuz  I should totally post in that~ ;


----------



## Black-Ice (May 16, 2012)

Banned cuz yep totally.
I got like 75 posts in a day.
(Looks for mods   )


----------



## LunaWofl (May 16, 2012)

Banned cuz D=

99% of my posts are EoF~ 

Edit: actually ~97% >_


----------



## Black-Ice (May 16, 2012)

Banned cuz LOL
Im soon heading that way.
Not 99 but it will become a big numbah


----------



## LunaWofl (May 16, 2012)

Banned cuz  all my eof posts are useless~


----------



## Black-Ice (May 16, 2012)

Banned cuz that a hell of a lot of uselessness


----------



## LunaWofl (May 16, 2012)

Banned cuz IKR!? It's what defines me as a person


----------



## Black-Ice (May 16, 2012)

Banned cuz you dont give yourself enough credit
ahh soo modest.
*ruffles hair*


----------



## LunaWofl (May 16, 2012)

Banned cuz it's not that I don't give myself enough credit, it's just that I'm the only person in the entire world I hate~ 

No one in the world could come close to my absolute hatred of myself~ so much so, I can only love everyone by pure comparison~ 

 welp, over inflating one's ego isent a good thing either~ I'd rather belittle myself than to boast with my ego~


----------



## Black-Ice (May 16, 2012)

Banned cuz
Modesty is such a virtue.

I has such awesome contwactow


----------



## LunaWofl (May 16, 2012)

Banned cuz... 

Welp, virtues or no, you attract more flies with vinegar than with honey~

... wait...  but I'm not a bitch D=

... I... i think


----------



## Black-Ice (May 16, 2012)

Banned cuz 
You es luna,
That is all


----------



## LunaWofl (May 16, 2012)

Banned cuz BB luna is mean >_


----------



## Black-Ice (May 16, 2012)

BANNED CUZ I JUST DID THAT PART OF C-SHIFT OMFG
and then i ran out of battery.


----------



## LunaWofl (May 16, 2012)

Banned cuz see what I mean by saying the strangest things?


----------



## Black-Ice (May 16, 2012)

Banned cuz see what i mean by aliens


----------



## LunaWofl (May 16, 2012)

Banned cuz now, I'm not saying it was muffins... but it was muffins!!!


----------



## Black-Ice (May 16, 2012)

Banned cuz,
Aliens, definitely


----------



## LunaWofl (May 16, 2012)

Banned cuz 
Wadda ya mean





Aliens?


----------



## Black-Ice (May 16, 2012)

Ya'll be banned cuz ya'll know dem, tingys that come from the space an stuff.


----------



## LunaWofl (May 16, 2012)

Banned cuz...

So not immigrants?


----------



## Black-Ice (May 16, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Banned cuz...
> 
> So not immigrants?


----------



## LunaWofl (May 16, 2012)

Banned cuz okie dokie loki then


----------



## Black-Ice (May 16, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Banned cuz okie dokie loki then


Loki = Loke?





Yay 4 fairy tail
best anime eva


----------



## LunaWofl (May 16, 2012)

Banned cuz I know nothing of fairy tale :/


----------



## Black-Ice (May 16, 2012)

banned cuz
fairy TAIL
TAIL > TALE
IT MAKES A DIFFERENCE!
watch it its awesome


----------



## LunaWofl (May 16, 2012)

Banned cuz whoops, my bad >_<

All i knows about it is a friend telling me to watch it... and now you


----------



## Black-Ice (May 16, 2012)

Banned cuz.
Listen to them.
You'll like lucy, she controls celestial beings that love her too


----------



## LunaWofl (May 16, 2012)

Banned cuz kays... or should i just read the manga?


----------



## Black-Ice (May 16, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Banned cuz kays... or should i just read the manga?


BANNED CUZ ANIME
manga comes when you catch up with the anime and cant wait to find out moar.


----------



## LunaWofl (May 16, 2012)

Banned cuz okays ._.;



So how long is this anime so far anyways :/


----------



## Black-Ice (May 16, 2012)

Banned cuz 130 eps and counting
http://www.animeulti...-dubbed-online/
Subbed
dub sucks and doesnt go too far


----------



## LunaWofl (May 16, 2012)

Banned 130!? D= (i expected as much)

So... what seperates it from one piece, naruto, bleach, dragonball z?


----------



## Black-Ice (May 16, 2012)

Banned cuz

One piece: 500+ episodes, takes like 200eps to get good. Too damn slow
Naruto: 200+ episodes, 100+ of them are friggin filler episodes. Too damn slow
Bleach: 300+ episodes, meh its cool. I guess.
DBZ: awesome

Fairy Tail: Loads of fast paced story arcs that get progressively better. Much better. The humour is cool most of the time and theres just a certain flair that keeps you watching


----------



## LunaWofl (May 16, 2012)

Banned cuz thnx ; I stopped watching OP before it got good >_


----------



## Black-Ice (May 17, 2012)

Banned cuz I rage quit One piece for the same reason.


----------



## LunaWofl (May 17, 2012)

Banned cuz






NA NA NA NA NA NA NA NA NA NA KATAMARI DAMACY~


----------



## Black-Ice (May 17, 2012)

NA
na
nA
Na


----------



## LunaWofl (May 17, 2012)

Banned cuz ;


----------



## Black-Ice (May 17, 2012)

Banned cuz  ;


----------



## LunaWofl (May 17, 2012)

Bana na na na na na na na na na katamari annedacy~


----------



## Black-Ice (May 17, 2012)

Banned cuz land of 1000 dances hurts x_x


----------



## LunaWofl (May 17, 2012)

Banned cuz I don't knows what it are


----------



## Black-Ice (May 17, 2012)

Banned cuz lawlawlawl


----------



## LunaWofl (May 17, 2012)

Banned cuz OVERLORD!!!


----------



## Black-Ice (May 17, 2012)

Banned cuz TAKE OVER THE WORLD!


----------



## LunaWofl (May 17, 2012)

Banned cuz i dies tring to take over the world...

*over dramatic bleh signifying death*


----------



## Black-Ice (May 17, 2012)

Banned cuz
*Destroys the world and goes to parallel universe, kills that worlds Black-Ice and assumes identity*


----------



## LunaWofl (May 17, 2012)

Banned cuz *parallel universe destroys itself*


----------



## Black-Ice (May 17, 2012)

Banned cuz *Travels to next parallel universe and does the same thing*


----------



## LunaWofl (May 17, 2012)

Banned cuz *every parellel world you enter keeps dying faster and faster until I cease to exist*


----------



## Black-Ice (May 17, 2012)

Banned cuz *Destroys mutliverse and becomes God*
*brinks back FI*


----------



## LunaWofl (May 17, 2012)

Banned cuz *is brought back as a soulless and mindless puppet*


----------



## Black-Ice (May 17, 2012)

Banned cuz NO!
NEED MOAR SOUL


----------



## LunaWofl (May 17, 2012)

Banned cuz

"..."


----------



## Black-Ice (May 17, 2012)

Banned cuz *Explodes*


----------



## LunaWofl (May 17, 2012)

Banned cuz

"..."


----------



## Black-Ice (May 17, 2012)

Banned cuz 
X_X


----------



## LunaWofl (May 17, 2012)

Banned cuz

"..."


----------



## Black-Ice (May 17, 2012)

x_x


----------



## LunaWofl (May 17, 2012)

Banned cuz *resets universe by inserting a quarter*


----------



## Black-Ice (May 17, 2012)

Banned cuz hai contractor, what happened?


----------



## ShinyLatios (May 17, 2012)

Banned cuz headache.


----------



## Black-Ice (May 17, 2012)

Banned cuz times are quite stressful
Lie down and drink some water that always helps me


----------



## Hydreigon (May 17, 2012)

Banned cuz I just embrace it 

Although it just makes my headache much worse


----------



## Black-Ice (May 17, 2012)

Banned cuz embracing pain is MAN


----------



## Hydreigon (May 17, 2012)

Banned cuz *tumbles down the stairs*
amidoinitrite?


----------



## Black-Ice (May 17, 2012)

Banned cuz 
SHOUT MAN! AS YOU DO IT!


----------



## Hydreigon (May 17, 2012)

Banned cuz 

*reattempts to fall down stairs, and shouts 'for great justice' instead*
._.


----------



## LunaWofl (May 18, 2012)

Banned cuz I get headaches so frequently, I mostly just ignore them...

Now migraines on the other hand...


----------



## TheRedfox (May 18, 2012)

Banned because ponys are stupid xD


----------



## LunaWofl (May 18, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## Paarish (May 18, 2012)

banned cos i love that film


----------



## LunaWofl (May 18, 2012)

Banned cuz me too


----------



## Black-Ice (May 18, 2012)

Banned coz I finished law unit 1
Im confident


----------



## LunaWofl (May 18, 2012)

Banned cuz law scares me ._.;


----------



## Black-Ice (May 18, 2012)

Banned cuz the way i see it, best way to avoid being on the wrong side of it, is learning it


----------



## LunaWofl (May 18, 2012)

Banned cuz I fear if I learn it, I will automatically abuse it...


----------



## Black-Ice (May 18, 2012)

Banned cuz the law es sacred
I shalst not abuse et


----------



## LunaWofl (May 18, 2012)

Banned cuz law is fallible, as are the people who make it.

Justice can only be truly enacted by the darkness...


----------



## Black-Ice (May 18, 2012)

Banned cuz I shall protect the law, no matter what, there shall be order in the world.
Be it light or darkness, I shall sustain order or we will fall into chaos.
And that is true darkness


----------



## LunaWofl (May 18, 2012)

Banned cuz  I act in the opposite interest, I will continue to hold on to chaos.
Light, or darkness, those who follow order are far too arrogant to see the problems right in-front of them...
I will seek out justice from the shadows, no matter their constant threat to consume me...


----------



## machomuu (May 18, 2012)

Banned.


----------



## Black-Ice (May 18, 2012)

machomuu said:


> Banned.


Banned for taking too many temp vacations!


----------



## machomuu (May 18, 2012)

Banned cuz I'm back for real this time, I loved you guys to much to stay gone.


----------



## Paarish (May 18, 2012)

banned cos *checks EOF*
*sees machomuu*


----------



## LunaWofl (May 18, 2012)

Banned cuz HOLY HECK, MACHOMUU!!! 

*steals his coffee*


----------



## machomuu (May 18, 2012)

Banned cuz...life...fading...

*flatlines*


----------



## Black-Ice (May 18, 2012)

Banned cuz *gives machomuu his 17th cup*


----------



## machomuu (May 18, 2012)

Banned cuz *revives*

Why is everyone out to kill me?


----------



## LunaWofl (May 18, 2012)

Banned cuz *is stopped by the AP on machomuu's coffee*


----------



## Black-Ice (May 18, 2012)

Banned cuz haters gone hate


----------



## LunaWofl (May 18, 2012)

Banned cuz... who's hating on what now?


----------



## Hydreigon (May 18, 2012)

Banned cuz the coffee hates us D:


----------



## LunaWofl (May 18, 2012)

Banned cuz I must find a patch for the coffee


----------



## machomuu (May 18, 2012)

Banned cuz is probably does; all of my coffee is sentient.


----------



## LunaWofl (May 18, 2012)

Banned cuz all I know is, it's impossible to drink without cracking the AP first...


----------



## machomuu (May 18, 2012)

Banned cuz that's why I where a special AP destroying mask.


----------



## Black-Ice (May 18, 2012)

Banned cuz OBJECTION!
hehe


----------



## LunaWofl (May 18, 2012)

Banned cuz D= so I need to formulate a mask to bypass the AP?

*attempts*


----------



## Paarish (May 18, 2012)

banned cos aren't you those fellows that have been whacking off in ma tool shed?


----------



## LunaWofl (May 18, 2012)

Banned cuz ewwie eww eww >_


----------



## Black-Ice (May 18, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## Paarish (May 18, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-QrHmr2Q7zI


----------



## LunaWofl (May 18, 2012)

Banned cuz I've learned the hard way how much I suck at mario kart 7 now >_


----------



## Black-Ice (May 18, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Banned cuz I've learned the hard way how much I suck at mario kart 7 now >_


----------



## Paarish (May 18, 2012)

banned cos i left to play Rayman origins to see if it work on my PC

It does but only at 800x600 :/


----------



## LunaWofl (May 18, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> FrozenIndignation said:
> 
> 
> > Banned cuz I've learned the hard way how much I suck at mario kart 7 now >_


----------



## Hydreigon (May 19, 2012)

Banned cuz I've always sucked at mario kart 7


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 19, 2012)

banned CUZ
























(ps banned for reading this)


----------



## Hydreigon (May 19, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (May 19, 2012)

Banned cuz I explod twice :T


----------



## Hydreigon (May 19, 2012)

Banned cuz...are you a boy or a girl?


----------



## LunaWofl (May 19, 2012)

Banned cuz no one will ever know ._.;


----------



## Black-Ice (May 19, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## Hydreigon (May 19, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## Black-Ice (May 19, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## Paarish (May 19, 2012)

banned cos


----------



## Hydreigon (May 19, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## Black-Ice (May 19, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (May 19, 2012)

Banned cuz ...

aww... no stuff for zoidberg F/I


----------



## Black-Ice (May 19, 2012)

Banned cuz *presents stuff*


----------



## LunaWofl (May 19, 2012)

Banned cuz T_T playing MK7 this long has given me a headache...


----------



## Black-Ice (May 19, 2012)

Banned cuz LOOOL
Im jumping back on


----------



## LunaWofl (May 19, 2012)

Banned cuz I only get a headache when I'm not racing... weird...


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 19, 2012)

banned for not using google crome


----------



## LunaWofl (May 19, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## machomuu (May 19, 2012)

Banned cuz you have yet to play the Vita version.


----------



## Black-Ice (May 19, 2012)

Banned cuz vita has NO GAME


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 19, 2012)

banned cuz sony copys people


----------



## LunaWofl (May 19, 2012)

Banned cuz so many damn assumptions... it hurts >_


----------



## Hydreigon (May 19, 2012)

Banned cuz I made an ass out of u and mption


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 19, 2012)

banned for breathing air


----------



## Hydreigon (May 19, 2012)

Banned for inhaling trace amounts of carbon monoxide.


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 19, 2012)

banned for not posting on this forum


----------



## Hydreigon (May 19, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## Hydreigon (May 19, 2012)

Banned for using one of the worst comebacks ever.


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 19, 2012)

banned for having no life


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 19, 2012)

banned for calling that comeback bad


----------



## Hydreigon (May 19, 2012)

Banned cuz it was, was it not?


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 19, 2012)

banned for saying "was"


----------



## Hydreigon (May 19, 2012)

Banned cuz it would have been incorrect if I said "were."


----------



## Black-Ice (May 19, 2012)

b
a
n
n
e
d


----------



## Hydreigon (May 19, 2012)

Banned cuz that's not charizard. It's TAGZARD.


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 19, 2012)

banned for miss spelling charizard in your sig.


----------



## Hydreigon (May 20, 2012)

Banned cuz right.... ಠ___ಠ


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 20, 2012)

Hydreigon said:


> Banned cuz that's not charizard. It's TAGZARD.


OH you mean 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







banned for coming in the night


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 20, 2012)

84NN3d PH0r n07 831N' 450m3


----------



## LunaWofl (May 20, 2012)

Banned for being a big blotch of fail >_>;


----------



## Hydreigon (May 20, 2012)

Banned cuz awesome bans are written in invisible ink.


----------



## Hydreigon (May 20, 2012)

Banned cuz wat.


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 20, 2012)

banned for using [color=rgba(0, 0, 0, 0)]invisible [/color]ink


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 20, 2012)

banned for miss spelling what


----------



## Hydreigon (May 20, 2012)

Banned for misspelling "misspelling."


----------



## Hydreigon (May 20, 2012)

Banned cuz first, I would like to take a moment to say that I don't give a damn.


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 20, 2012)

banned from gbatemp FOREVER


----------



## Hydreigon (May 20, 2012)

Banned cuz I don't see any problem with what I just said.


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 20, 2012)

banned for saying "damn"


----------



## Hydreigon (May 20, 2012)

Banned cuz there isn't any reason for me to lie at all.


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 20, 2012)

banned for lieing


----------



## Hydreigon (May 20, 2012)

Banned cuz I'll say it again: there isn't any reason for me to lie at all.


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 20, 2012)

banned for lieing again


----------



## machomuu (May 20, 2012)

Banned.


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 20, 2012)

banned for lieing 3 times


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 20, 2012)

banned for not giving a reason to ban


----------



## Hydreigon (May 20, 2012)

Banned cuz having a reason to ban is overrated.


----------



## Hydreigon (May 20, 2012)

Banned for perceiving my bans as lies.


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 20, 2012)

banned for lieing (4 times)


----------



## Black-Ice (May 20, 2012)

Thou art bannethed


----------



## Hydreigon (May 20, 2012)

We speaketh in ye olde english for thou art banned!


----------



## LunaWofl (May 20, 2012)

Banned cuz I've been up for the last 12 hours playing mario kart 7 >_


----------



## Hydreigon (May 20, 2012)

Banned cuz you're kicking ass, I'm assuming... >_>;


----------



## Black-Ice (May 20, 2012)

Banned cuz my ass was kicked


----------



## LunaWofl (May 20, 2012)

Banned cuz >__>; I NEED SLEEP!!!


----------



## Black-Ice (May 20, 2012)

Banned cuz well done!
I didnt make it this time >.


----------



## Hydreigon (May 20, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Banned cuz SLEEP IS FOR THE WEAK!!!


----------



## LunaWofl (May 20, 2012)

Banned cuz 

well played...


----------



## Black-Ice (May 20, 2012)

Banned cuz BUT IM TIRED...


----------



## LunaWofl (May 20, 2012)

Banned cuz I've got a migraine >_


----------



## Hydreigon (May 20, 2012)

Banned cuz make it even worse with some combustible lemons~


----------



## Black-Ice (May 20, 2012)

Banned cuz lemonade


----------



## LunaWofl (May 20, 2012)

Banned cuz I'm sleepy irrational enough to actually have some ideas in MAKING combustible lemons T_T;

My mind works best when I'm sleepy >_< how the heck does that work?!


----------



## Black-Ice (May 20, 2012)

Banned cuz *explodes lemon*


----------



## LunaWofl (May 20, 2012)

Banned cuz with a side order of limes =D


----------



## Hydreigon (May 20, 2012)

Banned with a generous helping of PAIN. 




Needs moar  faces.


----------



## LunaWofl (May 20, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## Black-Ice (May 20, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## Hydreigon (May 20, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (May 20, 2012)

Banned cuz I'm too tired to do anything apart from think >_


----------



## Black-Ice (May 20, 2012)

Banned cuz im probably gonna fall asleep soon...


----------



## LunaWofl (May 20, 2012)

Banned cuz I wanna fall asleep at 11am... so 15 minutes from now >_>;

I should be interrupted a few times by neighbours, burglers, my cat, and birds landing on a specifically loud part of the roof...


----------



## Black-Ice (May 20, 2012)

Banned cuz goodnite Frozen =3


----------



## LunaWofl (May 20, 2012)

Banned cuz goodnight


----------



## Hydreigon (May 20, 2012)

Banned cuz ninja'd. D:
but nighty, raven~


----------



## LunaWofl (May 20, 2012)

Banned cuz it's horrible, i got a paper cut near my eye, my hair is messed up, i blinded my eye so now I'm wearing an eyepatch, and I'm also wearing skin tight clothing...


----------



## Hydreigon (May 20, 2012)

Banned cuz I was ninja'd D:
But there's an impending disaster in the near future 

I MUST STOP IT!! >_


----------



## LunaWofl (May 20, 2012)

Banned cuz it's easy to ninja when you are from the future... EXPIRED MILK BELIEVES IT!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (May 20, 2012)

Banned cuz my orange ninja costume has a mind of its own...(and so does my anus )


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 20, 2012)

banned cuz ypobyhhjvxzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzmmiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiioooooixfr4zi8

(o fell a sleep on the keyboard)


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 20, 2012)

banned cuz WHY U CHUMS SLEEPING


----------



## Paarish (May 20, 2012)

banned for banning yourself


----------



## LunaWofl (May 20, 2012)

ed cuz you're paary~


----------



## Black-Ice (May 20, 2012)

Banned for banned


----------



## LunaWofl (May 20, 2012)

ed cuz you're black-ice


----------



## Black-Ice (May 20, 2012)

ed cuz yeap, i had a nice long sleep


----------



## LunaWofl (May 20, 2012)

ed cuz me too~  
Twas fun yesterday


----------



## Black-Ice (May 20, 2012)

ed cuz twas fun indeed
next one will be after my stressful exams


----------



## LunaWofl (May 20, 2012)

ed cuz when's that?


----------



## LunaWofl (May 20, 2012)

ed cuz...



Wait, I'm not a do-gooder 

AND IT'S NOT MORNING D:


----------



## Hydreigon (May 20, 2012)

Good morning, do-gooders!

and  ed


----------



## Hydreigon (May 20, 2012)

>8:14am here
>not morning


 ed because good...afternoon?


----------



## LunaWofl (May 20, 2012)

ed cuz it's 11:21pm here 

It's not morning for me~


----------



## LunaWofl (May 20, 2012)

ed cuz i keep doing it


----------



## Hydreigon (May 20, 2012)

ed cuz time travel...it's possible...


----------



## Hydreigon (May 20, 2012)

ed cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (May 20, 2012)

ed cuz I'm getting bored of time travel >_>;


----------



## LunaWofl (May 20, 2012)

ed cuz 57...


----------



## Hydreigon (May 20, 2012)

ed cuz I'm getting bored of space >_>;


----------



## Black-Ice (May 20, 2012)

ed cuz 75


----------



## Hydreigon (May 20, 2012)

ed cuz 12


----------



## Black-Ice (May 20, 2012)

ed cuz 21


----------



## LunaWofl (May 20, 2012)

cuz 666


----------



## Black-Ice (May 20, 2012)

ed cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (May 20, 2012)

ed cuz I'm probably the most evil one here


----------



## Black-Ice (May 20, 2012)

ed cuz naaa its me


----------



## LunaWofl (May 20, 2012)

ed cuz I see humans as nothing more than test subjects... can you beat that?


----------



## Black-Ice (May 20, 2012)

ed cuz the whole world is my toybox, and everyone in it, my replaceable toys


----------



## LunaWofl (May 20, 2012)

ed cuz... so you're saying you are a child at heart, scared of moving into adulthood?


----------



## Black-Ice (May 20, 2012)

ed cuz what i'm saying is that 
The world belongs to me.
I'm the first cause
I'm ruler
Everyone else, nothing.
BOW DOWN TO ME.


----------



## machomuu (May 20, 2012)

Banned cuz I sent a D-Mail to the past to stop you from becoming ruler.

STEINS; GATE B*TCH


----------



## Black-Ice (May 20, 2012)

machomuu said:


> Banned cuz I worship the one true leader of the world
> Black-Ice
> He is almighty


Banned cuz I rewrite history 
IM ABSOLUTE!


----------



## machomuu (May 20, 2012)

Banned cuz I have the "Reading Steiner", and I can see when history rewrites itself and keep my memories accordingly.

STEINS; GATE B*TCH


----------



## Black-Ice (May 20, 2012)

machomuu said:


> [censored by Overlord Ice]


Banned cuz I Black-Ice command you.  ACCEPT ME AS LEADER


----------



## machomuu (May 20, 2012)

Banned cuz Black-Ice is the FCC.


----------



## LunaWofl (May 20, 2012)

Banned cuz I don't need anyone to worship me, I'm not so petty...

*breaks through the time space continuum*


----------



## LunaWofl (May 20, 2012)

Banned cuz *writes self out of existance*


----------



## machomuu (May 20, 2012)

Banned cuz I just went on 4chan.
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
..
.


----------



## Black-Ice (May 20, 2012)

Banned cuz 
Have you still got your sanity?


----------



## Black-Ice (May 20, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## Hydreigon (May 20, 2012)

Sanity? Just to quote FI...


FrozenIndignation said:


> Banned cuz sanity is overrated


----------



## machomuu (May 20, 2012)

Bandnfjgeigneogg....


----------



## LunaWofl (May 20, 2012)

Banned cuz I has no sanity =D


----------



## Black-Ice (May 20, 2012)

Banned cuz
I lost my sanity when I became a twisted evil demon contracted to a sanity-less moon pony called FI


----------



## LunaWofl (May 20, 2012)

Banned cuz CALL ME LUNA =D


----------



## Black-Ice (May 20, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Banned cuz CALL ME LUNA =D


Banned cuz OKAI


----------



## machomuu (May 20, 2012)

Luckily, I know the name and am still alive.


----------



## LunaWofl (May 20, 2012)

Banned cuz or whatever you wanna call me  no one knows my actual name anyways~ and those who did are dead


----------



## Black-Ice (May 20, 2012)

Banned cuz OMFG CCCCC COMBO BREAKER


----------



## machomuu (May 20, 2012)

Banned cuz I thought no one would notice.


----------



## Black-Ice (May 20, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (May 20, 2012)

Banned cuz being alive is over-rated >_>;


----------



## Hydreigon (May 20, 2012)

Banned cuz being alive is way too damn mainstream


----------



## LunaWofl (May 20, 2012)

Banned cuz... how do I die anyways? *is immortal*

The world may never know~


----------



## Hydreigon (May 20, 2012)

Banned cuz *tosses a lemon at FI, only to have it pass right through her*


I DON'T WANT YOUR STUPID LEMONS, LIFE!!


----------



## LunaWofl (May 20, 2012)

Banned cuz I'm a ghost~ WHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO~ HAMOAN!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (May 20, 2012)

Banned cuz 
*tosses self at FI, lands on her*


----------



## LunaWofl (May 20, 2012)

ed cuz


----------



## Hydreigon (May 20, 2012)

ed cuz oh my...


----------



## LunaWofl (May 20, 2012)

ed cuz you're... choking... me...


----------



## Hydreigon (May 20, 2012)

ed cuz I can't get up...my ass is too heavy from eating too much cake...


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 20, 2012)

banned cuz this is pae 3668


----------



## LunaWofl (May 20, 2012)

Banned for failure


----------



## Hydreigon (May 20, 2012)

Banned cuz 3668 is the new 3667.


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 21, 2012)

ackers said:


> ^Banned because I said so


banned for not quoting some random person


----------



## Hydreigon (May 21, 2012)

Banned for sending some random person a notification.


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 21, 2012)

banned cuz my post are now 123

*(1 x 2) / 3 = 0.66666666*


----------



## Hydreigon (May 21, 2012)

Banned cuz 3!= 1 x 2 x 3=6


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 21, 2012)

banned cuz *(1 x 2) / 3 = 0.66666666 has more sixs*


----------



## Hydreigon (May 21, 2012)

Banned for rational numbers


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 21, 2012)

banned for being on the moon


----------



## Hydreigon (May 21, 2012)

Banned cuz there are no windows on the moon.


----------



## Black-Ice (May 21, 2012)

Banned cuz there are no thieves on the moon, so no need for windows


----------



## LunaWofl (May 21, 2012)

Banned cuz 
>_>

_>;

yeah... no... thieves...

_>;

STOP LOOKING AT ME LIKE THAT D:


----------



## Black-Ice (May 21, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (May 21, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## Black-Ice (May 21, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (May 21, 2012)

Banned cuz

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dddAi8FF3F4


----------



## Black-Ice (May 21, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## machomuu (May 21, 2012)

Banned for overloading the bandwidth with your emoticons.


----------



## Black-Ice (May 21, 2012)

Banned cuz Have some more
      D:


----------



## machomuu (May 21, 2012)

Banned for the attempted murder of GBAtemp.


----------



## Black-Ice (May 21, 2012)

Banned for getting jailed for failing D: if you're going jail for murder. Finish the job.


----------



## machomuu (May 21, 2012)

Banned for plotting.


----------



## Black-Ice (May 21, 2012)

Banned for discovering my plot


----------



## machomuu (May 21, 2012)

Banned for banning.


----------



## Black-Ice (May 21, 2012)

Banned for banning for banning
BAN-CEPTION?


----------



## machomuu (May 21, 2012)

Banned for making movie references.


----------



## Paarish (May 21, 2012)

banned cos we need to go deeper.


----------



## machomuu (May 21, 2012)

Banned cuz I agree.  Way deeper.


----------



## Black-Ice (May 21, 2012)

Banned for not taking in the awesomeness of banception


----------



## machomuu (May 21, 2012)

Banned cuz the Shoutbox is so quiet...


----------



## Paarish (May 21, 2012)

banned cos avengers is a shit film


COME AT ME BRO!


----------



## machomuu (May 21, 2012)

Banned for trolling.


----------



## Eerpow (May 21, 2012)

Banned cuz this ->  never gets used at all anymore!


----------



## machomuu (May 21, 2012)

Banned cuz, not gonna lie, I have no idea what that is.


----------



## Paarish (May 21, 2012)

banned for lying (see shoutbox)


----------



## Black-Ice (May 21, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## machomuu (May 21, 2012)

Sued for accusing me of lying.


----------



## Paarish (May 21, 2012)

banned cos you totally did though.


----------



## machomuu (May 21, 2012)

Sued for banning.


----------



## LunaWofl (May 21, 2012)

Paarish said:


> banned cos avengers is a shit film


Banned cuz I quite agree p_o


----------



## Black-Ice (May 21, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Banned cuz never gonna say a lie~ never gonna say goodbye~


Banned cuz rickroll


----------



## LunaWofl (May 21, 2012)

Banned cuz never gonna say a lie~ never gonna say goodbye~


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 22, 2012)

BANNED FOR LIEING


----------



## LunaWofl (May 22, 2012)

Banned for not baking a delicious cake


----------



## Hydreigon (May 22, 2012)

Banned cuz the lemons....they compel me to kill...


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 22, 2012)

^banned for lieing (crap forgot how many times now)


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 22, 2012)

banned for not googleing the Resident Evil 6 logo


----------



## Paarish (May 22, 2012)

Banned cos u should stop banning yourself...


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 22, 2012)

banned cuz Q:How many My Little Ponies are needed to change the lightbulb? 

  A: All of them. One will change the lightbulb while the rest will cheer him how great he is.


----------



## LunaWofl (May 22, 2012)

Banned for both lying, and being a hypocrite...


----------



## Black-Ice (May 22, 2012)

Banned for not eating cake with me


----------



## LunaWofl (May 22, 2012)

Banned cuz the cake was a lie D:


----------



## Black-Ice (May 22, 2012)

Banned cuz The cake never lies


----------



## Black-Ice (May 22, 2012)

Banned cuz mash potato?


----------



## LunaWofl (May 22, 2012)

Banned cuz I'm a potato...


----------



## LunaWofl (May 22, 2012)

Banned cuz time traveling potato ._.;


----------



## Black-Ice (May 22, 2012)

Banned cuz time travelling mash


----------



## Black-Ice (May 22, 2012)

Banned cuz monster truck


----------



## LunaWofl (May 22, 2012)

Banned cuz monster mash ._.;


----------



## LunaWofl (May 22, 2012)

Banned cuz time warp


----------



## Black-Ice (May 22, 2012)

Banned cuz a blazbloo


----------



## LunaWofl (May 22, 2012)

Banned cuz HANDS OFF THE PANDA!!!


----------



## machomuu (May 22, 2012)

Banned for saying PANDA!!!


----------



## LunaWofl (May 22, 2012)

Banned cuz ice car?


----------



## machomuu (May 22, 2012)

Banned cuz no.


----------



## LunaWofl (May 22, 2012)

Banned cuz







Spoiler


----------



## koimayeul (May 22, 2012)

Banned cuz kid icarus is a kid game!


----------



## Paarish (May 22, 2012)

banned cos 
A) that's not Kid Icarus
B) for spamming the EOF


----------



## Black-Ice (May 22, 2012)

Banned cuz JIN KISARAGI


----------



## Paarish (May 22, 2012)

banned cos hmph! >:c


----------



## Black-Ice (May 22, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## Paarish (May 22, 2012)

banned cos talk to the hand until I complete CT


----------



## Black-Ice (May 22, 2012)

HA
HAHAHAHAHA.
I pick up the games after you and finish before you.
Whats wrong BrOtHeR?


----------



## machomuu (May 22, 2012)

Banned cuz which CT are you talking about?


----------



## Black-Ice (May 22, 2012)

machomuu said:


> Banned cuz which CT are you talking about?


Banned cuz BlazBlue: Calamity Trigger
I completed that and the sequal, Conitinumm Shift (II) before paary completed the first


----------



## Paarish (May 22, 2012)

banned cos calamity trigger.
So awesome


----------



## Black-Ice (May 22, 2012)

Paarish said:


> banned cos calamity trigger.
> So awesome


----------



## Paarish (May 22, 2012)

banned cos i don't get that reference.


----------



## Black-Ice (May 22, 2012)

Banned cuz its cuz you havent played the games 
hahaHAHhahahAHHahHAhaAA


----------



## Paarish (May 22, 2012)

banned cos


----------



## Black-Ice (May 22, 2012)

Paarish said:


> banned cos


Banned cuz complete the blazblue series and then will you understand my references. Then become angered by them


----------



## Paarish (May 22, 2012)

banned cos Eternal Sonata first 

which is better then you're silly BB


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (May 22, 2012)

Banned for being my lucky 7th subscriber! lol


----------



## Paarish (May 22, 2012)

banned for being a pornstar


----------



## machomuu (May 22, 2012)

Banned for not letting me know.


----------



## Paarish (May 22, 2012)

banned cos i doubt you would want to 

Also Touhou is awesome


----------



## machomuu (May 22, 2012)

Banned cuz D*MN RIGHT IT IS!

...I am overcome by swear-abstinence and virginity...


----------



## Paarish (May 22, 2012)

Lol
Banned cos ill let u know if I ever complete one of them


----------



## machomuu (May 22, 2012)

Banned cuz as much as I love 'em, I've only ever beaten the 12.3 and 10.5, both of which are Fighting games...and 9, but that's an easy one ;_;


----------



## Paarish (May 22, 2012)

banned cos i haven't completed any.
I got to the last stage of Imperishable Night but I died (on Easy btw )


----------



## Black-Ice (May 23, 2012)

Banned for the thread being inactive for so long


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 23, 2012)

banned cuz will this end?


----------



## Black-Ice (May 23, 2012)

Banned cuz never.
It will never end


----------



## koimayeul (May 23, 2012)

Banned for not corrupting wishes.


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 24, 2012)

banned cuz why?


----------



## Paarish (May 24, 2012)

banned cos this is my 5000th post ^~^


----------



## Black-Ice (May 24, 2012)

Banned cuz this is my 1048th EoF post


----------



## Paarish (May 24, 2012)

banned cos i win!


----------



## Black-Ice (May 24, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## Paarish (May 24, 2012)

banned cos you should go and revise :


----------



## Black-Ice (May 24, 2012)

Banned cuz i finished all the tests I care about


----------



## LunaWofl (May 24, 2012)

Banned cuz question: who's back, answer, ME, NEXT QUESTION, why should i stick around?


----------



## Black-Ice (May 24, 2012)

Banned cuz answer: I will be without a contractor otherwise D:


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (May 24, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> Banned cuz answer: I will be without a contractor otherwise D:



Banned cause we are all playing MK7 without you


----------



## LunaWofl (May 24, 2012)

Banned cuz bleh >_>; clearing cookies is tedious... 

w/e...


----------



## Black-Ice (May 24, 2012)

Banned cuz cookies


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (May 24, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> Banned cuz cookies


----------



## Black-Ice (May 24, 2012)

Banned cuz UNACCEPTABLE!


----------



## LunaWofl (May 24, 2012)

Banned cuz, no, she is not... >_


----------



## Black-Ice (May 24, 2012)

Banned cuz let me get my 3ds


----------



## LunaWofl (May 24, 2012)

Banned cuz this place suddenly became more active >_>; 
Hmm...


----------



## Black-Ice (May 24, 2012)

Banned 4 activity


----------



## LunaWofl (May 24, 2012)

If only...


----------



## Black-Ice (May 24, 2012)

Only if...


----------



## Paarish (May 24, 2012)

lrn 2 ban


----------



## Black-Ice (May 24, 2012)

lrn 2 lrn


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 24, 2012)

banned cuz i can do what i want


----------



## LunaWofl (May 24, 2012)

Someone ban me or whatever... or spam images of anything non-pony >_>; or start making threads, bar that, compose the majority of their content by claiming it are shit...

*sigh*

Or just spam your overly glazed and flaccid opinion because everyone so verily wants to know how you want to fondle your new toys...


----------



## Hydreigon (May 24, 2012)

Is that...your final wish? D:

*swings the banhammer one last time...*


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 25, 2012)

Hydreigon said:


> Is that...your final wish? D:
> 
> *swings the banhammer one last time...*


banned for not saying banned for


----------



## Hydreigon (May 25, 2012)

Some of my methods of banning are unorthodox, such as this one.


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 25, 2012)

banned for THAT NOT ALLOWED


----------



## Hydreigon (May 25, 2012)

Implied ban.


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 25, 2012)

banned for having the name *"​Hydreigon"*


----------



## Hydreigon (May 25, 2012)

Banned cuz who the hell is Hydreigon?


----------



## Black-Ice (May 25, 2012)

banned cuz identity crisis!


----------



## LunaWofl (May 25, 2012)

Banned cuz no one can predict anything I do >_>;


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 25, 2012)

banned for lieing


----------



## LunaWofl (May 25, 2012)

Banned cuz i swear to turtles, i can't hark a yellow earthworm sent to judicial court jim a single predictable...

Or sense make :/

HURF DERF WARKER DERK DERK DERK


----------



## Black-Ice (May 25, 2012)

Banned


----------



## LunaWofl (May 25, 2012)

SAND

no wait, the other thing...


----------



## Black-Ice (May 25, 2012)

HAND


----------



## LunaWofl (May 25, 2012)

It's dirty D=
DIRTY
DIRTY!!!

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Black-Ice (May 25, 2012)

CLEAN!!!
BANNED


----------



## LunaWofl (May 25, 2012)

Banned by Heroes of  Ruin ._.;


----------



## Black-Ice (May 25, 2012)

Banned by the warriors of light


----------



## LunaWofl (May 25, 2012)

Banned cuz that doesn't sound like a 3DS RPG with online co-op


----------



## Black-Ice (May 25, 2012)

Nope,
Its a generic term for a company in a generic FF game.
Banned for buying 3ds games
Need more KI


----------



## LunaWofl (May 25, 2012)

Banned cuz I'm left handed >_


----------



## Black-Ice (May 25, 2012)

Banned cuz KI is bad for left handers?


----------



## LunaWofl (May 25, 2012)

Banned cuz it is without CPP


----------



## Black-Ice (May 25, 2012)

Banned cuz theres always MK7 and others


----------



## LunaWofl (May 25, 2012)

Banned cuz I suck at MK7 >_


----------



## Black-Ice (May 25, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Banned cuz I suck at MK7 >_


----------



## Daemauroa (May 25, 2012)

Banned for lying with your head on the caps-lock button


----------



## Black-Ice (May 25, 2012)

Banned for questioning my exclamation


----------



## LunaWofl (May 25, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> FrozenIndignation said:
> 
> 
> > Banned cuz I suck at MK7 >_


----------



## Black-Ice (May 25, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Black-Ice said:
> 
> 
> > FrozenIndignation said:
> ...


----------



## LunaWofl (May 25, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> FrozenIndignation said:
> 
> 
> > Black-Ice said:
> ...


----------



## Black-Ice (May 25, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Black-Ice said:
> 
> 
> > FrozenIndignation said:
> ...


----------



## LunaWofl (May 25, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> FrozenIndignation said:
> 
> 
> > Black-Ice said:
> ...


----------



## Black-Ice (May 25, 2012)

Banned cuz, memories jumbled.
Maybe its coz there were more than one shy guy.


----------



## LunaWofl (May 25, 2012)

Banned cuz QA beats me quite alot >_


----------



## Black-Ice (May 25, 2012)

Banned cuz i fail
alot


----------



## LunaWofl (May 25, 2012)

Banned cuz keep at it  experiment with different parts~ get used to the tracks~

Or cheat like I do ._.

(aww... QA has 1 more win than me according to MK7)


----------



## Black-Ice (May 25, 2012)

Banned cuz maybe...
Our race ratio is horribly one sided
Foreverbadatmariokart7


----------



## LunaWofl (May 25, 2012)

Banned cuz people like Vamp, QA, and ee... whatever that guys name was... are just really good players ;

Don't lose heart~ I used to suck even more than I do now... and yet the only way I can win is by luck so :/


----------



## Black-Ice (May 25, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Banned cuz people like Vamp, QA, and ee... whatever that guys name was... are just really good players ;
> 
> Don't lose heart~ I used to suck even more than I do now... and yet the only way I can win is by luck so :/


Banned cuz
#FOREVERSUCK


----------



## LunaWofl (May 25, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> FrozenIndignation said:
> 
> 
> > Banned cuz people like Vamp, QA, and ee... whatever that guys name was... are just really good players ;
> ...


Banned cuz I suck more than you T_T; I'll prove it to you if you want!!! *goes on MK7*

Edit: whoops... almost left a pony image here... not good...


----------



## Black-Ice (May 25, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Black-Ice said:
> 
> 
> > FrozenIndignation said:
> ...


Banned cuz
I dont feel like looooooosing right now.
it will only make me go to sleep crying (lol men dont cry)


----------



## LunaWofl (May 25, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> FrozenIndignation said:
> 
> 
> > Black-Ice said:
> ...


Banned cuz I would have demonstrated my lose/win alternating curse >_


----------



## Black-Ice (May 25, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Black-Ice said:
> 
> 
> > FrozenIndignation said:
> ...


----------



## LunaWofl (May 25, 2012)

Banned cuz people should really stop worrying what their archetype is meant to be, and follow their own thoughts... :/


----------



## Black-Ice (May 25, 2012)

Banned cuz im very individual
My own thoughts dominate me


----------



## machomuu (May 25, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (May 25, 2012)

Banned cuz my insanity dictates me


----------



## machomuu (May 25, 2012)

Banned for being insane.


----------



## Hydreigon (May 25, 2012)

Banned cuz my lemons exploded into a monocle shaped cake stuffed with fish ._.


----------



## LunaWofl (May 25, 2012)

Banned cuz that fish smells funny...
kinda fis-DYNAMITE!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (May 25, 2012)

Banned cuz luna's been mining for fish again...


----------



## LunaWofl (May 25, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## Hydreigon (May 25, 2012)

Banned cuz how i mine fish?


----------



## LunaWofl (May 25, 2012)

Banned cuz just sit back, black out, and let your insanity do it for you~


----------



## Hydreigon (May 26, 2012)

Banned cuz *blacks out, sees seaponies*


----------



## LunaWofl (May 26, 2012)

Banned cuz SHOOBE DOO~


----------



## Hydreigon (May 26, 2012)

Banned cuz call upon the seaponies when you're in distress, helpful as can be ponies, simply signal SOS~


----------



## LunaWofl (May 26, 2012)

Banned cuz 
*pretends it never happened*


----------



## Hydreigon (May 26, 2012)

Banned cuz...if you find you're past the drift and you haven't got an oar, count upon the seaponies, they'll see you to shore!


----------



## machomuu (May 26, 2012)

Banned for seaponies.


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 26, 2012)

banned for banning people with out to mod or higher


----------



## Black-Ice (May 26, 2012)

Banned for being banned


----------



## Hydreigon (May 26, 2012)

Banned cuz banned.


----------



## machomuu (May 26, 2012)

Banned.


----------



## Hydreigon (May 26, 2012)

Ban.


----------



## machomuu (May 26, 2012)

No.


----------



## Hydreigon (May 26, 2012)

Sausage Head.


----------



## LunaWofl (May 26, 2012)

Banned cuz may he rest in peace D:


----------



## Hydreigon (May 26, 2012)

Banned cuz moosh


----------



## LunaWofl (May 26, 2012)

Banned cuz no


----------



## Hydreigon (May 26, 2012)

Banned cuz i am sausage head


----------



## LunaWofl (May 26, 2012)

No. 12 ban


----------



## Hydreigon (May 26, 2012)

No. BANS ALLOWED!


----------



## Black-Ice (May 26, 2012)

YES


----------



## Hydreigon (May 26, 2012)

WAT IS A BAN!?


----------



## Black-Ice (May 26, 2012)

YES I SAY


----------



## LunaWofl (May 26, 2012)

No banning from above poster? better drink my own MMM


----------



## Black-Ice (May 26, 2012)

YES


----------



## LunaWofl (May 26, 2012)

Not catching on? Banned


----------



## Black-Ice (May 26, 2012)

yES


----------



## LunaWofl (May 26, 2012)

Now the next time you say yes, you will do so in admittance that you are better than me at MK7... Also banned...


----------



## machomuu (May 26, 2012)

Banned.


----------



## Black-Ice (May 26, 2012)

Banneth


----------



## LunaWofl (May 26, 2012)

Banned cuz my gambit failed :/


----------



## Black-Ice (May 26, 2012)

Banned cuz dragons dogma is too damn good


----------



## LunaWofl (May 26, 2012)

Banned cuz I think it's meh so far...

Well... I did until THE EFFING HYDRA D=


----------



## machomuu (May 26, 2012)

Banned cuz I tried the demo and now my 360's crying because I can't buy it.


----------



## LunaWofl (May 26, 2012)

Banned cuz I played the demo and felt unimpressed... that changed with the full game :/


----------



## Black-Ice (May 26, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Banned cuz I played the demo and felt unimpressed... that changed with the full game :/


FULL GAME EPIC
THEREFORE
i ban you


----------



## LunaWofl (May 26, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> FrozenIndignation said:
> 
> 
> > Banned cuz I played the demo and felt unimpressed... that changed with the full game :/
> ...


Banned cuz you're making me wanna play past the hydra :/


----------



## machomuu (May 26, 2012)

Banned cuz Steins; Gate is in the recent scene releases


----------



## LunaWofl (May 26, 2012)

TO THE PRIVATE TRACKERS!!! whoop whoop whoop whoop whoop /banned

oh wait...


----------



## Black-Ice (May 26, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Black-Ice said:
> 
> 
> > FrozenIndignation said:
> ...


Banned cuz i delivered the hydras head to a city


----------



## LunaWofl (May 26, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> FrozenIndignation said:
> 
> 
> > Black-Ice said:
> ...


Banned cuz I watched it destroy stuff 

It looked weak with its several health bars, so I tried killing it 

That... didn't go so well D:


----------



## Black-Ice (May 26, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Black-Ice said:
> 
> 
> > FrozenIndignation said:
> ...


Banned cuz all you need to do is climb on one head and stab it until a cutscene happens


----------



## LunaWofl (May 26, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> FrozenIndignation said:
> 
> 
> > Black-Ice said:
> ...


Banned cuz I tried to climb it when it started wrapping itself around a guard tower 

And... then it 1-hit-ko'd me... :/


----------



## Black-Ice (May 26, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Black-Ice said:
> 
> 
> > FrozenIndignation said:
> ...


Banned cuz while it did that, i rained arrows on it.
I have a knack for these type of games


----------



## LunaWofl (May 26, 2012)

Banned cuz I expected to die... so I did it in the most awkward way I could think of~


----------



## Black-Ice (May 27, 2012)

Banned cuz no


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 27, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> FrozenIndignation said:
> 
> 
> > Black-Ice said:
> ...


BANNED CUZ C-C-C-COMBO BREAKER


----------



## LunaWofl (May 27, 2012)

Banned cuz... do you liek waffles?


----------



## Hydreigon (May 27, 2012)

Banned cuz yeah, we liek waffles!


----------



## LunaWofl (May 27, 2012)

Banned cuz do you liek pancakes?


----------



## Hydreigon (May 27, 2012)

Banned cuz yeah, we liek pancakes!


----------



## LunaWofl (May 27, 2012)

Banned cuz do you liek french toast?


----------



## Hydreigon (May 27, 2012)

Banned cuz yeah, we liek french toast!


----------



## LunaWofl (May 27, 2012)

Banned cus shoop do-bee-doop, cant wait to get a mouthful~
PONIES!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (May 27, 2012)

Banned cuz PONIES!!!


----------



## LunaWofl (May 27, 2012)

Banned cuz POST PONIES


----------



## Hydreigon (May 27, 2012)

Banned cuz PONIES


----------



## LunaWofl (May 27, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## Hydreigon (May 27, 2012)

Banned cuz  no ninjas here


----------



## LunaWofl (May 27, 2012)

Banned cuz  Believe it!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (May 27, 2012)

Banned cuz expired milk believes it!!!


----------



## LunaWofl (May 27, 2012)

Spoiler: Banned cuz this log is ninja











BELIEVE IT!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (May 27, 2012)

Banned cuz fluttershy is a ninja? 

BELIEVE IT!!!!


----------



## LunaWofl (May 27, 2012)

Banned cuz yes, and so is scootaloo





err... 
umm...
BELIEVE IT!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (May 27, 2012)

Banned cuz 





*casually begins whistling and saunters away from thread*
BELIEVE IT!!!


----------



## LunaWofl (May 27, 2012)

D=
*noms*
The secret ingedient is worthy of ninjas~ BELIEVE IT

*cough* hmm... a horn? meh, banned for trying to choke me ;O;


----------



## Hydreigon (May 27, 2012)

There's nothig that you can choke on, I swear! Well...actually, maybe if you were to try to swallow the entire cupcake whole...
You could do some other silly stuff instead, such as setting it on fire and watching it explode into confetti~
Or maybe if you assaulted a random person on the street with it~

But enough rambling from me, let's get to the most important part of this post: banned, believe it!!!


----------



## LunaWofl (May 27, 2012)

*sets cupcake on fire and throws  at hydreigon*

Banned cuz I have a tendency to misspell your username if i'm not paying attention... BELIEVE IT!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (May 27, 2012)

Banned cuz I just refer to you as FI~ 

But, there is a possibility for me to say IF instead...


----------



## LunaWofl (May 27, 2012)

Banned cuz I should just call you Tia~


----------



## Hydreigon (May 27, 2012)

Banned cuz maybe~ 
woona~ 

GAAAHHHH, I HAVE TO TYPE OUT THREE MORE LETTERS!? ;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (May 27, 2012)

Banned cuz all according to plan


----------



## Hydreigon (May 27, 2012)

Banned cuz this plan sucks, sis ;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (May 27, 2012)

Banned cuz my plan involved muffins, sis ;O;


----------



## Hydreigon (May 27, 2012)

Banned cuz you used a cupcake and not a muffin, sis ;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (May 27, 2012)

Banned cuz... Oh my, that's not good... err... expect an abnormal explosion in 1 or 2 post/s sis ;O;


----------



## Hydreigon (May 27, 2012)

Banned cuz *picks up cupcake*

ooh look, it's a squeaky, sis ;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (May 27, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## Hydreigon (May 27, 2012)

Banned cuz *awaits second explosion*


----------



## LunaWofl (May 27, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## Hydreigon (May 27, 2012)

Banned cuz *awaits third explosion*


----------



## LunaWofl (May 27, 2012)

Banned cuz
*but it failed*

;O;


----------



## Hydreigon (May 27, 2012)

Banned cuz *failed to realize that someone around here has the ability 'damp'*
._.


----------



## LunaWofl (May 27, 2012)

Banned cuz  
Damp? ._.?!


----------



## Hydreigon (May 27, 2012)

Banned cuz *attempts to set off an explosion, explosion fails*


----------



## LunaWofl (May 27, 2012)

Banned cuz *throws sodium in pool of water*


----------



## Hydreigon (May 27, 2012)

Banned cuz IMPOSSIBRU!
wait... *tosses dry ice into pool of water*


----------



## LunaWofl (May 27, 2012)

Banned cuz ._. I miss japan... can get dry ice for free at shops...


----------



## Hydreigon (May 27, 2012)

Banned cuz I want some liquid nitrogen ._. it looks fun to shatter stuff~


----------



## LunaWofl (May 27, 2012)

Banned cuz *shatters banana bag*


----------



## Hydreigon (May 27, 2012)

Banned cuz the megaphone is intact


----------



## LunaWofl (May 27, 2012)

Banned cuz D:
Dat megaphone...


----------



## Hydreigon (May 27, 2012)

Banned cuz *begins asking around for a toupee*


----------



## Black-Ice (May 27, 2012)

Banned cuz 
cccc combo BREAKER


----------



## LunaWofl (May 27, 2012)

Banned cuz oh noes!!!

... THIS DONKEY IS -REALLY- BALD


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 27, 2012)

banned for banning on EoF


----------



## Black-Ice (May 27, 2012)

Banned for stating the obvious


----------



## Hydreigon (May 27, 2012)

Banned cuz with your powers combined, I AM CAPTAIN  OBVIOUS!! >_


----------



## LunaWofl (May 27, 2012)

Banned cuz...

Never mind...


----------



## LunaWofl (May 27, 2012)

Banned cuz

YES PL0X!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (May 27, 2012)

Banned cuz 

Waffles~


----------



## Hydreigon (May 27, 2012)

Banned cuz they're all blue~


----------



## LunaWofl (May 27, 2012)

Banned cuz k thnx bye *leaves thread without waffles*


----------



## Hydreigon (May 27, 2012)

Banned cuz *begins tossing pancakes*


----------



## LunaWofl (May 27, 2012)

Banned cuz *prepares pinkie pie cannon*

*fires confetti*


----------



## Hydreigon (May 27, 2012)

Banned cuz *hides a mini party cannon in pinkie's nose*


----------



## LunaWofl (May 27, 2012)

Banned cuz *stashes balls all over ponyville... in case of ball emergencies...*


----------



## Hydreigon (May 27, 2012)

Banned cuz *stashes DJs all over canterlot...in case of DJ emergencies...*


----------



## LunaWofl (May 27, 2012)

Banned cuz TWITCHY TAIL, TWITCHY TAIL!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (May 27, 2012)

Banned cuz *plant falls onto my head*


----------



## LunaWofl (May 27, 2012)

Banned cuz where did that even come from


----------



## Hydreigon (May 27, 2012)

Banned cuz derpy


----------



## LunaWofl (May 27, 2012)

Banned cuz that explains it


----------



## Hydreigon (May 27, 2012)

Banned cuz I just don't know what went wrong~


----------



## LunaWofl (May 27, 2012)

Banned cuz JUST SIT THERE AND DO NOTHIG!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (May 27, 2012)

Banned cuz *sits and breaks through floor with my destructive ass*


----------



## LunaWofl (May 27, 2012)

Banned cuz *gets taken down*


----------



## Hydreigon (May 27, 2012)

Banned for dragging me down as well


----------



## LunaWofl (May 27, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## Hydreigon (May 27, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (May 27, 2012)

Banned cuz Rydian is watching


----------



## Black-Ice (May 27, 2012)

Banned cuz old wrsetling themes
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=biH_jV2RTSg


----------



## LunaWofl (May 27, 2012)

Banned cuz... wrestling? *leaves*


----------



## Black-Ice (May 27, 2012)

AWESOMENESS
I BAN YOU FOR LEAVING


----------



## LunaWofl (May 27, 2012)

Banned cuz wrestling irks me...


----------



## Black-Ice (May 27, 2012)

Banned cuz booooo


----------



## LunaWofl (May 27, 2012)

Banned cuz >_>;


----------



## Black-Ice (May 27, 2012)

Banned cuz i can see how sweaty men throwing eachover in ridiculous ways would turn people off


----------



## LunaWofl (May 27, 2012)

Banned cuz their lack of intelligence is what turns me off...


----------



## Black-Ice (May 27, 2012)

Banned cuz alot of intelligence is needed to create such STIMULATING storylines


----------



## LunaWofl (May 27, 2012)

Banned cuz... what story?


----------



## Black-Ice (May 27, 2012)

Banned cuz its all a story.
Every single win, is fake


----------



## LunaWofl (May 27, 2012)

Banned cuz... *looks at ponies*


----------



## Hydreigon (May 27, 2012)

Banned cuz yet, people still fall for it


----------



## Hydreigon (May 27, 2012)

Banned cuz *looks at FI*
A pony


----------



## Black-Ice (May 27, 2012)

Banned cuz pony?
Aliens


----------



## LunaWofl (May 27, 2012)

Banned cuz aliens?
Muffins


----------



## Hydreigon (May 27, 2012)

Banned cuz muffins?
Derpy


----------



## LunaWofl (May 27, 2012)

Banned cuz derpy?
Butt power


----------



## Black-Ice (May 27, 2012)

Banned cuz muffins? Derpy?
Explosions + women = Michael Bay


----------



## LunaWofl (May 27, 2012)

Banned cuz combo breaker?
Egg beaker


----------



## Black-Ice (May 27, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7I7Ue2wX6iQ


----------



## LunaWofl (May 27, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## Hydreigon (May 27, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (May 27, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## Hydreigon (May 27, 2012)

Banned cuz EXTERMINATE!!!


----------



## LunaWofl (May 27, 2012)

Banned cuz *steals protokun7's sonic screwdriver*
WORK DAMN YOU!!! err... DO SOMETHING!!! ugh...
*throws screw driver at daleks*


----------



## Hydreigon (May 27, 2012)

Banned cuz 
*picks it up and tosses it across the room back to you*


----------



## LunaWofl (May 27, 2012)

Banned cuz thnx
*runs*


----------



## Hydreigon (May 27, 2012)

Banned cuz *searches megaphone for banana bag*


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 28, 2012)

banned for not banning people


----------



## Hydreigon (May 28, 2012)

Banned for not reading closely, I obviously did say "Banned cuz"...


----------



## LunaWofl (May 28, 2012)

Bah, who needs to ban anywayz...


----------



## Hydreigon (May 28, 2012)

I sure don't. 

Banned~


----------



## LunaWofl (May 28, 2012)

or DO you...  Yeah I don't know either :/           BANNED


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 28, 2012)

banned just banned


----------



## LunaWofl (May 28, 2012)

Banned cuz I can.


----------



## Hydreigon (May 28, 2012)

Banned cuz banned.


----------



## LunaWofl (May 28, 2012)

Banned cuz only ~2222 posts to go~


----------



## LunaWofl (May 28, 2012)

Banned cuz save me Tia D:


----------



## Hydreigon (May 28, 2012)

Banned cuz the 2's! ;O;


----------



## Hydreigon (May 28, 2012)

Banned cuz I was playing big 2 a moment ago...


----------



## LunaWofl (May 28, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## Hydreigon (May 28, 2012)

Banned cuz...you know...big two. or deuces~


----------



## LunaWofl (May 28, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (May 28, 2012)

Banned cuz oh...

Wait... D:


----------



## Hydreigon (May 28, 2012)

Banned cuz 大老二? D:


----------



## Hydreigon (May 28, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (May 28, 2012)

Banned cuz ;

oblivious is gonna oblivious


----------



## Hydreigon (May 28, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (May 28, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## Hydreigon (May 28, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (May 28, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## Hydreigon (May 28, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (May 28, 2012)

Banned cuz emoticons =D


----------



## Hydreigon (May 28, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (May 28, 2012)

Banned cuz needs moar angreh faisez


----------



## Hydreigon (May 28, 2012)

Banned cuz :angrehfaisez:


----------



## LunaWofl (May 28, 2012)

Banned cuz :angrehfaisez:


----------



## Hydreigon (May 28, 2012)

Banned cuz :angrehfaisez:


----------



## LunaWofl (May 28, 2012)

Banned cuz :moarangrehfaisez:


----------



## LunaWofl (May 28, 2012)

Banned cuz :yetevenmoarangrehfaisez:


----------



## Hydreigon (May 28, 2012)

Banned cuz :evenmoarangrehfaisez:


----------



## Hydreigon (May 28, 2012)

Banned cuz :andnowevenmoarangrehfaisez:


----------



## LunaWofl (May 28, 2012)

Banned cuz :sickofangrehfaisez?:


----------



## LunaWofl (May 28, 2012)

Banned cuz :ALLMAHANGREHFAISEZ:


----------



## Hydreigon (May 28, 2012)

Banned cuz :ANGREHFAISEZ:


----------



## Hydreigon (May 28, 2012)

Banned cuz :SHUTUPANDTAKEMAHANGREHFAISEZ:


----------



## LunaWofl (May 28, 2012)

Banned cuz :ANGREHFAIZESummthatisifthatsokay:


----------



## Hydreigon (May 28, 2012)

Banned cuz :ANGREHFAISEZ!!!:


----------



## LunaWofl (May 28, 2012)

Banned cuz :megaphoneangrehfaisez:


----------



## Hydreigon (May 28, 2012)

Banned cuz :bananabagangrehfaisez:


----------



## LunaWofl (May 28, 2012)

Banned cuz :onthemoonangrehfaisez:


----------



## Hydreigon (May 28, 2012)

Banned cuz :elementsofharmonyangrehfaisez:


----------



## LunaWofl (May 28, 2012)

Banned cuz :helementsofarmoryangrehfaisez:


----------



## Hydreigon (May 28, 2012)

Banned cuz :wherethehellisthesixthelementangrehfaisez:


----------



## LunaWofl (May 28, 2012)

Banned cuz :discordangrehfaisez:


----------



## Hydreigon (May 28, 2012)

Banned cuz :fluttershyangrehfaisez:


----------



## LunaWofl (May 28, 2012)

Banned cuz inkiepieangrehfaisez:


----------



## Hydreigon (May 28, 2012)

Banned cuz :rarityangrehfaisez:


----------



## LunaWofl (May 28, 2012)

Banned cuz :rainbowdashangrehfaisez:


----------



## Hydreigon (May 28, 2012)

Banned cuz :twilightsparkleangrehfaisez:


----------



## LunaWofl (May 28, 2012)

Banned cuz :eeeyupangrehfaisez:


----------



## Hydreigon (May 28, 2012)

Banned cuz :eeenopeangrehfaisez:


----------



## LunaWofl (May 28, 2012)

Banned cuz :somanyfriendangrehfaisez:


----------



## Hydreigon (May 28, 2012)

Banned cuz :somanywondersangrehfaisez:


----------



## LunaWofl (May 28, 2012)

Banned cuz :fuckyouskippyangrehfaisez:


----------



## Black-Ice (May 28, 2012)

Banned for confusing me


----------



## machomuu (May 28, 2012)

Banned for being confuzzled.


----------



## Black-Ice (May 28, 2012)

Banned for muumacho


----------



## LunaWofl (May 28, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## Black-Ice (May 28, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## machomuu (May 28, 2012)

Banned for not melting, Black-Ice.


----------



## LunaWofl (May 28, 2012)

Banned cuz my indignation keeps him in ice form


----------



## Black-Ice (May 28, 2012)

Banned cuz yay 4 nevermeltice


----------



## LunaWofl (May 28, 2012)

Banned cuz foreverafrozen


----------



## machomuu (May 28, 2012)

Banned cuz I just used an Action Replay to melt the ice.


----------



## Black-Ice (May 28, 2012)

Banned for cheating >.<
Your save is now corrupted


----------



## machomuu (May 28, 2012)

Banned cuz luckily I save twice when I save, so when one save is corrupted, the other kicks right in.


----------



## LunaWofl (May 28, 2012)

Banned cuz that one is corrupted too ;O;


----------



## machomuu (May 28, 2012)

Banned cuz luckily I always backup my extra saves.


----------



## LunaWofl (May 28, 2012)

Banned cuz I put them in your coffee ;O;


----------



## machomuu (May 29, 2012)

Banned cuz obviously I make my saves coffee-proof.  You don't know how many times I've dropped my saves in coffee.


----------



## LunaWofl (May 29, 2012)

Banned cuz the coffee is far more acidic this time around ;O;


----------



## machomuu (May 29, 2012)

Banned cuz Touhou quotes:

Marisa: I'm hungry.

Remilia: You can eat me.

Me:


----------



## LunaWofl (May 29, 2012)

Banned cuz 

*continues playing touhou on lunatic... and failing...*


----------



## machomuu (May 29, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 29, 2012)

banned cuz this:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*HOW IS THIS IMPORTANT*


----------



## machomuu (May 29, 2012)

Banned for breaking one of the unwritten rules of the EoF.


----------



## LunaWofl (May 29, 2012)

Banned cuz I have 5000+ posts in this thread... thats why...


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 29, 2012)

banned cuz it not a rule if it not whiten


----------



## Hydreigon (May 29, 2012)

Banned cuz most rules are implied, if not written.


----------



## machomuu (May 29, 2012)

Banned for breaking one of the unwritten rules of the EoF.


----------



## machomuu (May 29, 2012)

Banned cuz FI, Stop ninjaing me!


----------



## Hydreigon (May 29, 2012)

Banned cuz fuck the police!


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 29, 2012)

banned for typing


----------



## LunaWofl (May 29, 2012)

Banned cuz SCREW THE RULES, IM LUNA!!!


----------



## machomuu (May 29, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## Hydreigon (May 29, 2012)

Banned cuz future ninjas are everywhere


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 29, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Banned cuz SCREW THE RULES, IM LUNA!!!


banned for lieing you name is @*FrozenIndignation*


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 29, 2012)

banned for sitting at 1 pm in the morning


----------



## Hydreigon (May 29, 2012)

Banned cuz 1pm=morning?


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 29, 2012)

banned cuz it make since


----------



## LunaWofl (May 29, 2012)

Banned cuz I liek trains ._.;


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 29, 2012)

banned cuz I LIKE TURLES (but kats are better)


----------



## LunaWofl (May 29, 2012)

Banned cuz I am half cat... for some reason... WHO TURNED ON THE CAT SWITCH!? ;O;


----------



## machomuu (May 29, 2012)

Banned cuz Cats can be Brony's, too


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 29, 2012)

banned cuz WAIT U LIE UR A BRONY


----------



## Hydreigon (May 29, 2012)

Banned cuz swag. I just got ninja'd.


----------



## LunaWofl (May 29, 2012)

Banned cuz SCREW LOGIC, IM FROZEN!!!


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 29, 2012)

banned cuz ponys ponys SWAG


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (May 29, 2012)

Banned cuz I didn't get to play Mario Kart 7 today. ;(


----------



## LunaWofl (May 29, 2012)

Banned cuzs CRUSH. KILL. DESTROY. SWAG.


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 29, 2012)

banned cuz SWOG


----------



## Hydreigon (May 29, 2012)

Banned cuz :/
YOU'RE GOIN' DOWN! 

no srsly, get off the escalator


----------



## LunaWofl (May 29, 2012)

Banned cuz 1st in mk7~


----------



## Hydreigon (May 29, 2012)

Banned cuz it blew up in flames


----------



## LunaWofl (May 29, 2012)

Banned cuz NEVER, oh noes, SLINKY!!! D:


----------



## LunaWofl (May 29, 2012)

Banned cuz it did so while it fell down an esculator D=


----------



## Hydreigon (May 29, 2012)

Banned cuz mine slinked off D:


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 29, 2012)

banned im gonna start a fan war

banned if your using a ps3

banned if you use a psp vita

banned if you like sony

banned if you use a mac

banned if you like battle field 3

banned if you like yahoo


Spoiler



(edited this one do to @FrozenIndignation)


banned if you like *@*Hydreigon over @FrozenIndignation

banned if you like bing



(that shude work)


EDIT got one more: BANNED if you like windows live over steam


----------



## LunaWofl (May 29, 2012)

nukeboy95 said:


> banned im gonna start a fan war
> 
> banned if your using a ps3
> 
> ...


JOKES ON YOU, no one likes frozenindignation over hydreigon!!!
... 

D:


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 29, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> nukeboy95 said:
> 
> 
> > banned im gonna start a fan war
> ...


i fix it now


----------



## LunaWofl (May 29, 2012)

Banned for not fixing it 

:ANGREHFAISEZ!!!:


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 29, 2012)

banned IT IS FIXED


let the war BEGON


and ps it works on you


----------



## LunaWofl (May 29, 2012)

Banned cuz it does? 

I was more annoying that you didn't fix it in quotes 

Ne-ways, all you've done is shown that you are a mindless fanbot~ no one here really gives a damn~


----------



## Hydreigon (May 29, 2012)

Banned cuz I'm oblivious to almost anything that happens, whether it's in the EoF or not


----------



## LunaWofl (May 29, 2012)

Banned cuz I see everything 

IT HURTS D= OH GOD DOES IT HURT!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (May 29, 2012)

Banned cuz 

See no evil...


----------



## Hydreigon (May 29, 2012)

Banned cuz I speak no evil


----------



## LunaWofl (May 29, 2012)

Banned cuz I hear no evil


----------



## LunaWofl (May 29, 2012)

Banned cuz... what now?


----------



## Hydreigon (May 29, 2012)

Banned cuz nothig


----------



## LunaWofl (May 29, 2012)

Banned cuz *prints paper*


----------



## Hydreigon (May 29, 2012)

Banned cuz *prints nothig*


----------



## LunaWofl (May 29, 2012)

Banned cuz *prints everythig*


----------



## Hydreigon (May 29, 2012)

Banned cuz *prints a printer*


----------



## Hydreigon (May 29, 2012)

Banned cuz *uses a printer to print this printer ban*


----------



## LunaWofl (May 29, 2012)

Banned cuz *uses paper to print a printer to print paper to print somethig*


----------



## LunaWofl (May 29, 2012)

Printed cuz *banned a paper*


----------



## Hydreigon (May 29, 2012)

Papered cuz *printed a ban*


----------



## LunaWofl (May 29, 2012)

Nothiged cuz *banned print*


----------



## Hydreigon (May 29, 2012)

Everythiged cuz *printed nothig*


----------



## Hydreigon (May 29, 2012)

Papers *nothiged printed* everythig


----------



## LunaWofl (May 29, 2012)

Nothigs *printed everythig* paper


----------



## LunaWofl (May 29, 2012)

Banana


----------



## Hydreigon (May 29, 2012)

Banned for touching the banana bag, it's mine, and only for my own personal use!


----------



## LunaWofl (May 29, 2012)

Banned for sending me to the moon, it's so cold and lonely, I'm sorry Tia, i'm so sorry, I just don't want to be alone anymore... give me another chance before the old darkness consumes me...


----------



## Hydreigon (May 29, 2012)

Banned cuz I can never top anything like that, so back you go >_


----------



## LunaWofl (May 29, 2012)

Banned cuz YAY ;O;


----------



## Hydreigon (May 29, 2012)

Banned cuz ;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (May 29, 2012)

Banned cuz that was fun to make


----------



## Hydreigon (May 29, 2012)

Banned cuz I'd hate if someone were to ninja you as you were making it... ;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (May 29, 2012)

Banned cuz that would suck ;O;


----------



## Hydreigon (May 29, 2012)

Banned cuz yes, that would ;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (May 29, 2012)

Banned cuz *engages ninja mode* ;O;     *drinks expired milk*


----------



## Hydreigon (May 29, 2012)

Banned cuz here's a carton of expired milk ;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (May 29, 2012)

Banned cuz oh noes ;O;


----------



## Hydreigon (May 29, 2012)

Banned cuz oh, yes. One whole liter ;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (May 29, 2012)

Banned cuz ;O;                     It makes me sick ._.


----------



## Hydreigon (May 29, 2012)

Banned cuz it also gives you a massive urge to shit~ ;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (May 29, 2012)

Banned cuz so do tacos


----------



## Hydreigon (May 29, 2012)

Banned cuz *noms on taco*

*3 hours later*

.___. nope


----------



## LunaWofl (May 29, 2012)

Banned cuz *eats taco*

*one hallucination later*

where am I?


----------



## Hydreigon (May 29, 2012)

Banned cuz *noms on taco and drinks expired milk*

CAN'T STOP POOPING!!


----------



## LunaWofl (May 29, 2012)

Banned cuz ;O;

TOO MUCH POOPING!!!


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 29, 2012)

banned cuz THERE ARE KIDs ON GBATEMP


----------



## LunaWofl (May 29, 2012)

Banned cuz 3700


----------



## Black-Ice (May 29, 2012)

Banned cuz 039


----------



## Paarish (May 29, 2012)

banned cos what?


----------



## LunaWofl (May 29, 2012)

Banned cos(39)

:/


----------



## Black-Ice (May 29, 2012)

BANNED CUZ 93
YAY 4 CAPS LOCK


----------



## LunaWofl (May 30, 2012)

Banned cuz I replaced my caplock button with "ROYAL CANTERLOT VOICE"


----------



## Hydreigon (May 30, 2012)

BANNED CUZ I CAN'T HEAR YOU OVER THE AWESOMENESS OF THE ROYAL CANTERLOT VOICE!! ;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (May 30, 2012)

BANNED CUZ 999 points in MK7 ._.


----------



## Hydreigon (May 30, 2012)

Banned cuz 0 points in MK7 ;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (May 30, 2012)

Banned cuz make that 1016...


----------



## Hydreigon (May 30, 2012)

Banned cuz make that 0... ;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (May 30, 2012)

Banned cuz ;O;

I still need to get KI 
Why... WHY AM I LEFT HANDED?!


----------



## Hydreigon (May 30, 2012)

Banned cuz the real question is: why are you not ambidextrous? ;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (May 30, 2012)

Banned cuz I am, but only when using weapons, cutlery, or any other sharp objects... :/


----------



## Hydreigon (May 30, 2012)

Banned cuz I don't think my fountain pen qualifies as a sharp object... 

Then again, stabbity stab stab stab stab~


----------



## LunaWofl (May 30, 2012)

Banned cuz *uses pens to hit pressure points*

... I used to be well known for that too :/ also for carrying around an absurd amount of pens... heh...


----------



## Hydreigon (May 30, 2012)

Banned cuz my friend always carries around forks with him 

I'd like to know why, but I rather not question him~


----------



## LunaWofl (May 30, 2012)

Banned cuz  forks?! How can one act sadistic with forks?

...

Actually that makes sense


----------



## Hydreigon (May 30, 2012)

Banned cuz that TOTALLY makes sense~


----------



## LunaWofl (May 30, 2012)

Banned cuz... well I know that now


----------



## Black-Ice (May 30, 2012)

Banned cuz plastic forks?


----------



## LunaWofl (May 30, 2012)

Banned cuz they keep breaking D:


----------



## Black-Ice (May 30, 2012)

Banned cuz fix it!


----------



## Black-Ice (May 30, 2012)

banned cuz uses superglue*


----------



## LunaWofl (May 30, 2012)

Banned cuz *uses duct tape*


----------



## LunaWofl (May 30, 2012)

Banned cuz *uses sand paper*


----------



## Black-Ice (May 30, 2012)

Banned cuz *uses saw*


----------



## LunaWofl (May 30, 2012)

Banned cuz *uses hydreigon*


----------



## Black-Ice (May 30, 2012)

Banned cuz *uses ice*


----------



## LunaWofl (May 30, 2012)

Banned cuz *uses watch*


----------



## FireGrey (May 30, 2012)

Banned cuz C--c-c-combo Breaker!!!


----------



## LunaWofl (May 30, 2012)

Banned for having a really awesome surname


----------



## Black-Ice (May 30, 2012)

Banned cuz who's surname? What is it


----------



## FireGrey (May 30, 2012)

Banned cuz that's classified and thankyou Frozen


----------



## LunaWofl (May 30, 2012)

Banned cuz you're welcome


----------



## Black-Ice (May 30, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (May 30, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## Black-Ice (May 30, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## Hydreigon (May 30, 2012)

Banned cuz spam thread v2


----------



## Hydreigon (May 30, 2012)

Banned cuz lord p1ngas


----------



## LunaWofl (May 30, 2012)

Banned cuz we mustn't D: lord p1ngus will have our accounts!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (May 30, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (May 30, 2012)

Banned cuz...


----------



## Hydreigon (May 30, 2012)

Banned cuz 

Hey, how's the future?


----------



## LunaWofl (May 30, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (May 30, 2012)

Banned cuz the future stole my muffins D:


----------



## Hydreigon (May 30, 2012)

Banned cuz the past... it trololololed me


----------



## machomuu (May 30, 2012)

Banned for letting the thread get so far down on the list.


----------



## Black-Ice (May 30, 2012)

Banned cuz REVIVAL


----------



## machomuu (May 30, 2012)

Banned cuz Phoenix Down.

GET IT!?


----------



## Black-Ice (May 30, 2012)

Banned for asking me if i get a FF joke
Im a supa fan


----------



## machomuu (May 30, 2012)

Banned cuz you didn't get the other part of the joke 

*Looks at Avatar*


----------



## Black-Ice (May 30, 2012)

BANNED CUZ GADOT/ARMANDO
OMFG 
and i call myself a PW supa fan too


----------



## Hydreigon (May 31, 2012)

Banned cuz I wants some coffee ._.


----------



## LunaWofl (May 31, 2012)

Banned cuz after applying electrodes on machomuu while he sleeps, it seems he has a naturally occurring patch for the coffee's AP


----------



## machomuu (May 31, 2012)

Banned cuz crap, my secret's been found out!  *Pulls out a gun*


----------



## LunaWofl (May 31, 2012)

Banned cuz *pulls out a banana*


----------



## machomuu (May 31, 2012)

Banned cuz *Eats the banana*


----------



## LunaWofl (May 31, 2012)

Banned cuz *runs away and hides*

Heh... that banana is rigged with explosiv- wait a minute... the naturally occuring patch!!!

*nothing happens*

Phew... I used the wrong banana ._.; but then... that means the one i had for lunch is...

*explodes*


----------



## Hydreigon (May 31, 2012)

Banned cuz that was my banana shaped megaphone! D:


----------



## machomuu (May 31, 2012)

Banned for owning explosive banana-shaped megaphones.


----------



## Hydreigon (May 31, 2012)

Banned cuz I've got a bag for them too.


----------



## machomuu (May 31, 2012)

Banned cuz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, now watch the show already


----------



## LunaWofl (May 31, 2012)

Banned cuz they have the power to send people to the moon ._.;


----------



## Hydreigon (May 31, 2012)

Banned cuz how did you get your hands on my bananas..?


----------



## machomuu (May 31, 2012)

Banned cuz time travel, that's how.


----------



## Hydreigon (May 31, 2012)

Banned cuz that's...THAT'S IMPOSSIBRU! >_


----------



## machomuu (May 31, 2012)

Banned cuz oh no, it is possibru.


----------



## DinohScene (May 31, 2012)

Banned cuz meh banned

Edit: next poster banned cause 55,555 GET.


----------



## Hydreigon (May 31, 2012)

Banned cuz 8000~


----------



## LunaWofl (May 31, 2012)

Banned cuz...


----------



## Hydreigon (May 31, 2012)

Banned cuz you has 12028 :/ I can never catch up ;O;


----------



## Hydreigon (May 31, 2012)

Banned cuz I still won't catch up~

In fact, I don't even plan to


----------



## LunaWofl (May 31, 2012)

Banned cuz you can if I quit the temp

;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (May 31, 2012)

Banned cuz ;O;

I remember...


----------



## Hydreigon (May 31, 2012)

Banned cuz I forgot ;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (May 31, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## Hydreigon (May 31, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## machomuu (May 31, 2012)

Banned because Candlejack says that you shou


----------



## LunaWofl (May 31, 2012)

Banned cuz I only wear an eyepatch because people think I'm evil when I don't ;O;


----------



## Hydreigon (May 31, 2012)

Banned cuz I NEED A MONOCLE ;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (May 31, 2012)

Banned cuz high class evil~


----------



## Hydreigon (May 31, 2012)

Banned cuz you know what you doing, move zig.


----------



## LunaWofl (May 31, 2012)

Banned cuz WHAT YOU SAY!?


----------



## Hydreigon (May 31, 2012)

Banned cuz HA HA HA HA...


----------



## LunaWofl (May 31, 2012)

Banned cuz IT YOU


----------



## Hydreigon (May 31, 2012)

Banned cuz HOW ARE YOU GENTLEMEN!?


----------



## LunaWofl (May 31, 2012)

Banned cuz YOU ARE ON THE WAY TO DESTRUCTION


----------



## Black-Ice (May 31, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> DESTRUCTION


Banned cuz did someone summon me?


----------



## LunaWofl (May 31, 2012)

Banned cuz *unseals watch*

Yes, you see... no... no wait, zero wings :/

err... pudding maybe?


----------



## Black-Ice (May 31, 2012)

Banned cuz
*presents pudding*
Anything else?


----------



## Black-Ice (May 31, 2012)

Banned cuz play Blazblue
Hes a butler/ wolf


----------



## FireGrey (May 31, 2012)

banned cuz i have no idea what that thing is


----------



## Black-Ice (May 31, 2012)

Banned cuz apparently they can


----------



## FireGrey (May 31, 2012)

banned cuz people cant be butler wolfs


----------



## FireGrey (May 31, 2012)

banned cuz whaaaa


----------



## LunaWofl (May 31, 2012)

Banned cuz he serves a vampire 

... one that DOESN'T sparkle


----------



## Black-Ice (May 31, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Banned cuz he serves a vampire
> 
> ... one that DOESN'T sparkle


One of the once good vampires whos name was soiled by 
Twil
Banned for almost saying it


----------



## LunaWofl (May 31, 2012)

Banned cuz almost saying candleja-


----------



## machomuu (May 31, 2012)

Banned cuz you can't almost say candlejack, you have to sa


----------



## LunaWofl (May 31, 2012)

Banned cuz  that's why I'm still here~


----------



## Deleted User (May 31, 2012)

Banned cuz I don't like unicorns, ponies and pegasuses.


----------



## Eerpow (May 31, 2012)

diando said:


> Banned cuz I don't like unicorns, ponies and pegasuses.


Banned for lying!

member title... >_> it's similar enough


----------



## Black-Ice (May 31, 2012)

diando said:


> Banned cuz I don't like unicorns, ponies and pegasuses.


Banned for hating and contradicting
LOL Arceus basically is pony himself


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 1, 2012)

Banned cuz it's fine if you don't like ponies... I enjoy the clash of opinions, it's variety that makes the world go round after all~


----------



## machomuu (Jun 1, 2012)

Banned cuz new ava


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 1, 2012)

Banned cuz I caught a mouse... it are cute..


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 1, 2012)

Banned cuz 
@[member='machomuu']
PHOENIX!!
need moar gadot


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 1, 2012)

Banned cuz moar COFFEE!!!

@[member='FrozenIndignation']
That was my hamster >_


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 1, 2012)

Banned cuz my gerbals died


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 2, 2012)

Banned cuz don't blame tomorrows party ;o


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 2, 2012)

Banned cuz Dinoh


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 2, 2012)

Banned cuz you need to be my best man tomorrow at Paar and me's wedding ;'D


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 2, 2012)

Banned cuz I'll be there to steal the cake~


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 2, 2012)

Banned cuz you'll be to late, Machomuu already ate it all xd


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 2, 2012)

Banned cuz darn... >_


----------



## machomuu (Jun 2, 2012)

Banned cuz you still can't drink it.


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 2, 2012)

banned cuz Macho is Paar's best man ;D


----------



## machomuu (Jun 2, 2012)

Banned cuz my sexiness might cause the bride to fall for me.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 2, 2012)

Banned cuz persona 4 related custom title


----------



## machomuu (Jun 2, 2012)

Banned for noticing


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 2, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 2, 2012)

^ Banned cuz the last time you banned someone that banned me that said I had contradicting opinions. Arceus is not a pony but he is a god (of pokemon)

< Banned cuz for saying something stupid above and below

V Banned for the future banning of me and/or anyone else


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 2, 2012)

Not banned for irony...


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 2, 2012)

Banned for being a pony god


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 2, 2012)

Banned cuz xillia 2 has put me in a good mood again :/


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 2, 2012)

Banned cuz
damn ps3


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 2, 2012)

Banned cuz...

Damn my lack of gaming PC...


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 2, 2012)

Banned cuz Dragons dogma


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 2, 2012)

Banned cuz ._.; it doesn't feel worth my cash... neither does kid icarus, but I should be getting that soonish :/


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 2, 2012)

Banned cuz
*O.O*


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 2, 2012)

Banned for not being left handed


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 2, 2012)

Banned cuz right handed


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 2, 2012)

Banned cuz ambidextrous with sharp objects...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 2, 2012)

Banned cuz my fountain pen is sharp~


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 2, 2012)

Banned cuz I can use it sadistically, but my handwriting will be ungodly messy...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 2, 2012)

Banned cuz I tried to use my left hand to write 

My handwriting was absolutely horrid ;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 2, 2012)

Banned cuz with my writing is always illegible... I should become a doctor


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 2, 2012)

Banned cuz I tried to decipher a doctor's prescription once.

I gave up and thought "screw it, it says ponies!" ;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 2, 2012)

Banned cuz that's always my assumption for mine


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 2, 2012)

Banned?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 2, 2012)

Banned? Nah... hammed? sure~


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 2, 2012)

Hamster'd?


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 2, 2012)

Banned for not banning


----------



## machomuu (Jun 2, 2012)

Banned for banning.


----------



## Daemauroa (Jun 2, 2012)

Banned for acting macho.


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 3, 2012)

Banned for banning machomuu!


----------



## machomuu (Jun 3, 2012)

Not banned for banning the one who banned me


----------



## koimayeul (Jun 3, 2012)

banned for taking a grudge and banning back!


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 3, 2012)

Banned cuz I feel like banning chu ;3


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 3, 2012)

Banned cuz... nah, forget it, you're not banned~


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 3, 2012)

Banned.(No copyright infringement intended)​​


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 3, 2012)

Banned with love


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 3, 2012)

Banned...with copyright infringement intended (don't tell machomuu I stole his coffee and cracked the ap on it too)


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 3, 2012)

Banned. YOU HAS PATCH?! GIMMEH!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 3, 2012)

Banned. It's the same as Vulpie's method to hack the 3DS...Just rub the coffee beans on your genitals while reciting celtic chants~


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 3, 2012)

Banned. ;O; I SHALL FINALLY HAS COFFEH!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 3, 2012)

Banned. Don't forget to recite the chants


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 3, 2012)

Banned. I'm a level 80 4th-wall-breaker, this should be easy~ ;O;


----------



## machomuu (Jun 3, 2012)

Sued for using trademarked materials without permission.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 3, 2012)

Banned cuz it's public domain ;O;


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 3, 2012)

Banned cuz it's not for personal gain, either ;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 3, 2012)

Banned cuz *carries the 7*


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 3, 2012)

Banned cuz ln(-1)


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 3, 2012)

Banned cuz the universe can best be explained with this pogo-stick


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 3, 2012)

Banned cuz I can tear a hole in the pogo-stick just by saying 1/0?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 3, 2012)

Banned cuz yes and no, you would be breaking your own pogo-stick, but other people's pogo-sticks will work just fine...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 3, 2012)

Banned cuz 1/0. 1/0. 1/0. 1/0. 1/0.

*gets increasingly pissed as more holes pop up on his pogo-stick*


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 3, 2012)

And that's why I endorse pogo-aid, the ancient sect of pogo-revival...
And this is also why this cheese is actually a milkshake...
Banned cuz this milk isen't going to shake itself


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 3, 2012)

Banned cuz that milk is also expired


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 3, 2012)

Banned cuz that's why it needs shaking 

Its so chunky


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 3, 2012)

Banned cuz you have a horn, shake it yourself 

And eww


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 3, 2012)

Banned cuz *uses horn to summon twilight sparkle*

*WE DEMAND THEE SHAKETH THIS MILK!!!*

tis... tradition?


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 3, 2012)

Banned cuz you shook fluttershy before, you can shake this carton of milk!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 3, 2012)

Banned cuz *creates a fluttershy doll, inserts milk in a fashioned milk slot*
*closes slot*
*shakes fluttershy doll*


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 3, 2012)

Banned cuz 

Fluttershy abuse


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 3, 2012)

Banned cuz 

It's the only way I can shake things


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 3, 2012)

Banned cuz how do you even hold it with your hooves?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 3, 2012)

Banned cuz WITH TRADITION

>_>

_>


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 3, 2012)

Banned cuz 

Hmm...the next MK7 day is right before my finals...and I said that I'll make every attempt to be there D:
Meh, I know enough


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 3, 2012)

Banned cuz I look forward to having my ass handed to me by you~


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 3, 2012)

Banned cuz I haven't played it in a while...too much kid icarus...

I really need to get up to speed before playing again~


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 3, 2012)

Banned cuz I'll see if i can get KI this week :/


----------



## machomuu (Jun 3, 2012)

Banned cuz you should have it already.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 3, 2012)

Banned cuz I'm left handed, that's why I didn't want to get it


----------



## machomuu (Jun 3, 2012)

Banned for left-handedness


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 3, 2012)

Banned cuz T_T;


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 3, 2012)

Banned cuz I'm right handed ._.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 3, 2012)

Banned cuz I'm slightly annoyed at my inability to use my right hand with anywhere near as much skill as my left...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 3, 2012)

Banned cuz practice writing with your other hand~

I tried, but failed ;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 3, 2012)

Banned cuz I tried writing with my right hand... all it made me write is "YOU KILLED ME, WHY DID YOU LET ME DIE?! YOU KILLED ME!"

;O; ITS POSSESSED


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 3, 2012)

Banned cuz ;O;
FIRE ZE MUFFINS!!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 3, 2012)

Banned cuz *fires them*
It's no good captin, we've been -tercepted by a pink poneh


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 3, 2012)

Banned cuz she's got cupcakes


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 3, 2012)

Banned cuz we're picking up large energy signatures from this cake... its so... mmm... delectable looking... what shall we do about the incoming mmm, captain?


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 3, 2012)

Banned cuz *disregards sister, eyes cake*


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 3, 2012)

Banned cuz ;O;
Tia, mmm assult imminent...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 3, 2012)

Banned cuz DON'T TEMPT ME TO EAT THE ENTIRE CAKE. ;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 3, 2012)

Banned cuz mmm has caused our ship to sustain massive damage, our shields are down!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 3, 2012)

Banned cuz wait  are you playing that simulation again?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 3, 2012)

MAY-DAY MAY-DAY incoming sassperilla!!!

Banned cuz abandon moon!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 3, 2012)

Banned cuz 

*watches luna play her seemingly realistic simulation*


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 3, 2012)

Banned cuz *game over*

TIA!!! The game is being mean again


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 3, 2012)

Banned cuz I cranked it up to the hardest difficulty when I played it...looks like I forgot to change it back


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 3, 2012)

Banned cuz DAMN YOU 9!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 3, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 3, 2012)

Banned cuz ;O;


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 3, 2012)

Banned cuz you should have been able to change it back...


----------



## machomuu (Jun 3, 2012)

Banned for begging for change.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 3, 2012)

Banned cuz I like that Korra pic


----------



## machomuu (Jun 3, 2012)

Banned cuz me too


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 4, 2012)

Banned cuz *changes*


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 4, 2012)

Banned cuz luna is a changeling


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 4, 2012)

Banned cuz... 

That... would explain why I have 3 different forms...


----------



## machomuu (Jun 4, 2012)

Banned for changing.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 4, 2012)

Banned cuz all good final bosses have multiple forms


----------



## machomuu (Jun 4, 2012)

Banned cuz Manfred von Karma didn't.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 4, 2012)

Banned cuz sure he did  
Normal mode
Tazzer mode
And bang your head against stuff mode


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 4, 2012)

Banned cuz does air count as hard stuff?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 4, 2012)

Banned cuz I dunno... 


Spoiler: Lets ask Phoenix Wright


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 4, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Banned cuz I dunno...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Lets ask Phoenix Wright


Banned for using a PW GIF
thats my thing


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 4, 2012)

Banned cuz my imternet's down... and 3g sucks around my place :/


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 5, 2012)

banned cuz your not watching e3


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 5, 2012)

Banned cuz ubisoft e3 sux worse than n00b pokehaxing


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 5, 2012)

banned cuz i saw only saw microsoft

but i will seen nintendo


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 5, 2012)

Banned cuz ya gotta watch sony~ In hopes they will screw up us much as 2006~


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 5, 2012)

Banned cuz e3 2012 sucks


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 5, 2012)

Banned cuz it's not over yet...

And also, there's some suckage that is entertaining :/


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 5, 2012)

Banned cuz Black-Ice threads > e3


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 5, 2012)

Banned cuz... 
sure why not >_>;


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 5, 2012)

Banned cuz
mehh ;


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 5, 2012)

Banned cuz I missed out on sony's conference, but at least i won't on nintendo's~


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 5, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> Banned cuz e3 2012 sucks


banned cuz nintndo dint suck

soo


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 5, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 6, 2012)

banned cuz


----------



## NeoSupaMario (Jun 6, 2012)

Banned cuz I can't create a single good thread!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 6, 2012)

Banned...because the rest of this post is transparent.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 6, 2012)

NeoSupaMario said:


> Banned cuz I can't create a single good thread!!!


Banned cuz don't give up~ Just don't make any for a while until you come up with something that is genius~

Like a thread about fish sticks


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 6, 2012)

Banned cuz waffles


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 6, 2012)

Banned cuz pancakes


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 6, 2012)

Banned cuz french toast


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 6, 2012)

Banned cuz shoop do-be-doop can't wait to get a mouthful~


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 6, 2012)

Banned cuz WAFFLES!!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 6, 2012)

Banned cuz WAFFLES!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 6, 2012)

Banned cuz WAFFLES!!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 6, 2012)

Banned cuz SEA PONIES!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 6, 2012)

Banned cuz SHOOBEDOO!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 6, 2012)

Banned cuz ROLLING AROUND AT THE SPEED OF SOUND~


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 6, 2012)

Banned cuz AAAAAAAAAHHHH, NOT LISTENING!!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 6, 2012)

Banned cuz LIVE AND LEARN~


----------



## AdityaPrakash (Jun 6, 2012)

Banned for liking the color Rainbow


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 6, 2012)

Banned cuz my favorite color is white... :/


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 6, 2012)

Banned cuz favourite colour is Black


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 6, 2012)

Banned cuz black is technically the absence of color


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 6, 2012)

Banned cuz so is clear


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 7, 2012)

Banned cuz I woke up to 307 notifications ;


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 7, 2012)

Banned cuz yay 4 gbatemp mobile


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 7, 2012)

Banned cuz GBAtemp mobile you say... tell me more~


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 7, 2012)

Banned cuz I went on Gbatemp.net/mobile using opera mini on my blackberry and it works like a dream


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 7, 2012)

Banned cuz its limitations annoy me ._.;


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 7, 2012)

Banned cuz yhh. Not being able to see notifs when they happen without clicking it and having less on the screen is my only problem. Plus no shoutbox


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 7, 2012)

Banned cuz I never use the shoutbox


----------



## machomuu (Jun 7, 2012)

Banned for not using SB


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 7, 2012)

Banned cuz I'm not awesome enough for SB


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 7, 2012)

Banned cuz you're frozen; therefore, you're cool


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 7, 2012)

Banned cuz Black-Ice is cool. Haha see what I did there.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 7, 2012)

Banned cuz yes ; you certainly are as cool as ice~


----------



## machomuu (Jun 7, 2012)

Banned cuz so are you're hot as lava


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 7, 2012)

Banned cuz  
*melts*


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 7, 2012)

Banned cuz uhoh. *freezes Frozen*


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 7, 2012)

Banned cuz *unseals watch*


----------



## Daemauroa (Jun 7, 2012)

Banned for wearing a Helmet indoors..


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 7, 2012)

Banned cuz the watch experienced a few time delays. *rawr*


----------



## Fishaman P (Jun 7, 2012)

Banned for making spelling mistakes.


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 7, 2012)

Banned cuz its a side effect to the powers I possess. ;O;


----------



## Fishaman P (Jun 7, 2012)

Banned for withholding your divine powers from us until this point!


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 7, 2012)

Banned cuz actually I abuse them all the time. Just ask
@[member='Paarish']


----------



## Fishaman P (Jun 7, 2012)

Banned for spamming the thread!


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 7, 2012)

Banned for just realising! ;O;


----------



## Fishaman P (Jun 7, 2012)

BANNED FOR INSULTING ME!


----------



## machomuu (Jun 8, 2012)

Banned cuz new avatar


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 8, 2012)

Banned cuz it suits you...


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 8, 2012)

Banned cuz Maya!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 8, 2012)

Banned cuz *observes minor changes*


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 8, 2012)

Banned cuz *tries to figure out what minor changes have been changed*


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 8, 2012)

Banned cuz *seals watch*


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 8, 2012)

*Forgets watch was unsealed, and transforms back* huh?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 8, 2012)

Banned cuz 

I love this watch~


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 8, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 8, 2012)

Banned cuz  chrno


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 8, 2012)

Banned cuz where do we go today?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 8, 2012)

Banned cuz TO THE PANCAKE-MO-BILE!!!


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 8, 2012)

These cars get more strange everyday...
Banned cuz Pancake mobile it is


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 8, 2012)

Banned cuz what are you calling odd? 

*hops back in his waffle-copter*


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 8, 2012)

IKR
*gets out of frenchtoast kart*


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 8, 2012)

Banned cuz this thing doesn't even fly 
I CAN ONLY DREAM ;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 8, 2012)

It's the dream that matters 

*flys using to oversized toffee wings*


----------



## Fishaman P (Jun 8, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> It's the dream that matters
> 
> *flys using to oversized toffee wings*


Banned for not banning someone.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 8, 2012)

Banned cuz yeah... I do that... comes with 5000 posts in this topic :/


----------



## machomuu (Jun 8, 2012)

Banned cuz Touhou review.  YOU ALL MUST READ IT!

#Not Advertising


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 8, 2012)

Banned cuz I don't read review... and I already like touhou anyways :/


----------



## machomuu (Jun 8, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 8, 2012)

Banned cuz I refuse to play them anything other than lunatic ._. I haven't gotten past the second stage...


----------



## machomuu (Jun 8, 2012)

Banned cuz WHY DO I KEEP USING HASHTAGS!?  I don't even like Twitter :l


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 8, 2012)

Banned cuz I haven't even twitter


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 8, 2012)

Banned cuz my twitter in my sig ;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 8, 2012)

Banned cuz... *tries to figure significance of 039*


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 8, 2012)

Banned cuz door number 39. 
Plus I made it 039 to mirror dissidia 012


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 8, 2012)

Banned cuz okays ;


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 8, 2012)

Banned cuz angry face


----------



## machomuu (Jun 8, 2012)

Banned cuz Godot Face


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 8, 2012)

Banned cuz :angrehfaisez:


----------



## machomuu (Jun 8, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 8, 2012)

Banned cuz :moarangrehfaisez:


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 8, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## XFlak (Jun 9, 2012)

> [15:39]  *Cries Who is going to take care of our kids?
> [15:39] * Hydreigon looks around
> [15:39]  We had kids?



banned for forgetting your kids

edit:


machomuu said:


> Banned cuz  XFlak in the EoF.


lol, funny you say, this is my first EVER post in the EOF


----------



## machomuu (Jun 9, 2012)

Banned cuz  XFlak in the EoF.


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 9, 2012)

Banned cuz machomuu is back!?


----------



## Narayan (Jun 9, 2012)

banned coz dropping by. 

i like your ava machomuu.


----------



## machomuu (Jun 9, 2012)

Banned cuz I came back about 2 or 3 weeks ago

also, thanks


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Jun 9, 2012)

nachomuu is banned because he/she has more posts than many of the mods here.

...And to the person who posts after me, you can only really say "Banned for rage quitting and lashing out at mods", because that was really the reason why I was banned for six months


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 9, 2012)

That would really be unoriginal of me, so instead, you're banned for allowing the giant mutant hampters to run rampant on the mods~


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 9, 2012)

Banned cuz those "mutant hamsters" are no larger than the size of your fist, seriously


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 9, 2012)

Banned cuz the problem lies in their consumption amount ;O; 
The mods are going broke!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 9, 2012)

Banned cuz the mods are hamsters


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 9, 2012)

Banned cuz *plays hamster heroes*

IT ALL MAKES SENSE ;O;


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 9, 2012)

Banned cuz *watches hamsters run on wheels*


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 9, 2012)

Banned cuz MARIO KART 7 DAY CLICK MA SIG
advertising ^-^


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 9, 2012)

Banned cuz shit, you're playing right now!?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 9, 2012)

Banned cuz CRAZY LUNA CLICK MA SIG
Scarring people  ^-^


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 9, 2012)

Banned cuz I wonder if I should join the irc...


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 9, 2012)

Hydreigon said:


> Banned cuz shit, you're playing right now!?


Banned cuz YESH
JOIN USSSS
-click ma sig-


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 9, 2012)

Banned cuz understood~


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 9, 2012)

Hydreigon said:


> Banned cuz understood~


Banned cuz understanding


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 9, 2012)

Banned for YAY


----------



## machomuu (Jun 9, 2012)

Banned.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 9, 2012)

Banned.™


----------



## machomuu (Jun 9, 2012)

Banned (/o_o)/


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 9, 2012)

Banned...cuz this is totally not a stolen ban.


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 9, 2012)

Banned


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 9, 2012)

Banned cuz there's more to my previous ban


----------



## machomuu (Jun 9, 2012)

Banned for plagiarism.


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 9, 2012)

Banned cuz no one notices my transparent text? =D


----------



## machomuu (Jun 9, 2012)

Sued for Plagiarism.


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 9, 2012)

Banned cuz no one notices still~
>_>


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 9, 2012)

Banned.™


----------



## machomuu (Jun 9, 2012)

Banned cuz it's already been trademarked by me.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 9, 2012)

Banned.™


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 9, 2012)

Banned cuz the rest of this post is transparent.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 9, 2012)

Banned cuz PRINNY HAT =D


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 9, 2012)

Banned cuz prinny squad revival


----------



## machomuu (Jun 9, 2012)

Banned for such a suggestion.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 9, 2012)

Banned for kamina glasses


----------



## machomuu (Jun 9, 2012)

Banned for changing the opacity on your hat.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 9, 2012)

Banned cuz I've been doing it for the last 3 days


----------



## machomuu (Jun 9, 2012)

Banned cuz how is the horn going through the hat?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 9, 2012)

Banned cuz... a wizard did it...


----------



## machomuu (Jun 9, 2012)

Banned cuz oh.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 9, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## machomuu (Jun 9, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 9, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## Paarish (Jun 9, 2012)

banned cos @s4mid4re is online


----------



## s4mid4re (Jun 9, 2012)

banned coz what's so 'Important' about this thread?

EDIT: yes I'm back. Thank you SUMMER BREAK.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 9, 2012)

banned cos what are the odds you would post here???
Quite likely


----------



## s4mid4re (Jun 9, 2012)

Banned coz I need new loli avatar.


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 9, 2012)

Banned cuz OMFG HAI 
@[member='s4mid4re']
So many people just comin back today,


----------



## machomuu (Jun 9, 2012)

Banned cuz today is awesome!

Also, Kamina glasses.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 9, 2012)

banned cos sammy!


----------



## s4mid4re (Jun 9, 2012)

Banned coz... 20 more pages of notifications to delete. >_>


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 9, 2012)

Banned cuz Edgeworth is pleased


----------



## machomuu (Jun 9, 2012)

Banned cuz that's how much we love you S4mid4re.

Also, banned for AA sprites.


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 9, 2012)

machomuu said:


> Banned cuz that's how much we love you S4mid4re.
> 
> Also, banned for AA sprites.


Banned cuz i used them before they were cool


----------



## machomuu (Jun 10, 2012)

Banned Cuz I'm the Ace Attorney man around here!


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 10, 2012)

Banned cuz this is totally not a stolen ban.

@[member='s4mid4re']
You're back!? Prepare your anus...


----------



## s4mid4re (Jun 10, 2012)

Banned coz new avatar.


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 10, 2012)

Banned cuz a catgirl?


----------



## machomuu (Jun 10, 2012)

Banned cuz stop getting new avatars, people!  Everytime that happens, I have to clear my cache to see it 

HOLY F*CK THAT'S HOT


----------



## s4mid4re (Jun 10, 2012)

Banned coz yes, I'm a cat loli girl.
... and I'm drunk with osake. 



Spoiler


----------



## machomuu (Jun 10, 2012)

Banned cuz STOP STOP STOP!

I don't wanna ruin my pants!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 10, 2012)

Banned because I can no longer officially ban people!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 10, 2012)

Banned cuz I never want to ban anyone ._.;


----------



## FIX94 (Jun 10, 2012)

TrolleyDave said:


> Banned because I can no longer officially ban people!


Banned because I can


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 10, 2012)

Banned for being one of the new mods iirc


----------



## FIX94 (Jun 10, 2012)

Banned because you are right


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 10, 2012)

Banned cuz congrats then


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 10, 2012)

Banned cuz either I'm drunk, or the cap is becoming less transparent.

And I don't think it's the latter...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 10, 2012)

Banned cuz D= did you raid my fridge again?

I need that booze for arson >_


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 10, 2012)

Banned cuz yep, and I found some muffins too~


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 10, 2012)

Banned cuz those are filled with plastic explosives D=


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 10, 2012)

Banned cuz perfect. FIRE ZE MUFFINS~


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 10, 2012)

Banned cuz ;O;

*joins in*


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 10, 2012)

Banned cuz ;O;

*assaults the cake with muffins*


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 10, 2012)

Banned cuz NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOo *jumps and gets hit by muffins in attempt to protect the MMM*


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 10, 2012)

Banned cuz MMM?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 10, 2012)

Banned cuz mmm~
*dies*


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 10, 2012)

Banned cuz MMMbananas


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 10, 2012)

Banned cuz *is dead... and on the moon*


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 10, 2012)

Banned cuz *starts floating*


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 10, 2012)

Banned cuz *is attacked by the ghost busters... in space...*


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Jun 10, 2012)

Banned cause PONIEZZZ


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 10, 2012)

Banned cuz ;


----------



## machomuu (Jun 10, 2012)

Banned for emoticons.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 10, 2012)

Banned.


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 10, 2012)

Banned...cuz no one ever sees this! ^o^


----------



## machomuu (Jun 10, 2012)

Banned.TM


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 10, 2012)

Banned...cuz no one notices...time for step three: REMOVE PANTS!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 10, 2012)

Banned.™


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 10, 2012)

Banned...cuz not even you, FI..? D=


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 10, 2012)

Banned cuz I needed to be quoted more...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 10, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Banned cuz I needed to be quoted more...


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 10, 2012)

Hydreigon said:


> FrozenIndignation said:
> 
> 
> > Banned cuz I needed to be quoted more...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 10, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> Hydreigon said:
> 
> 
> > FrozenIndignation said:
> ...


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 10, 2012)

Hydreigon said:


> Black-Ice said:
> 
> 
> > Hydreigon said:
> ...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 10, 2012)

Yay


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 10, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Banned


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 10, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 10, 2012)

Banned cuz Opacity!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 10, 2012)

Banned cuz the prinny hat is almost upon thee


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 10, 2012)

Banned cuz prinny squad revival


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 10, 2012)

Banned cuz maybeh


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 10, 2012)

Banned cuz just you...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 10, 2012)

Banned cuz prinny squad founder's secrets are secretive secrets~


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 10, 2012)

Banned cuz 'tis a lie!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 10, 2012)

Banned cuz... maybeh


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 10, 2012)

Banned cuz I suspect nothig


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 10, 2012)

Banned cuz I suspect everythig


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 10, 2012)

Banned cuz I suspect the cheese


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 10, 2012)

Banned cuz  I suspect the carrot


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 10, 2012)

Banned cuz I suspect the turnip


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 10, 2012)

Banned cuz i suspect the cute little ice cream things


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 10, 2012)

Banned cuz I suspect the barbed wire


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 10, 2012)

Banned cuz i suspect the control panel


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 10, 2012)

Banned cuz I suspect the monocle explosion


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 10, 2012)

Banned cuz i suspect monocle liberation


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 10, 2012)

Banned cuz I suspect the operating room


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 10, 2012)

Banned cuz I suspect the medical procedure


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 10, 2012)

Banned cuz I suspect the failure


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 10, 2012)

Banned cuz i suspect chillidogs with every sonic


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 10, 2012)

Banned cuz I suspect lolis


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 10, 2012)

Banned cuz I suspect shota


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 10, 2012)

Banned cuz lolis are lolirific


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 10, 2012)

Banned cuz *hides*


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 10, 2012)

Banned cuz @[member='s4mid4re']

Oh look, he's here already! ;O;


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 10, 2012)

Banned cuz *finds FI*


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 10, 2012)

Banned cuz *unseals watch* 
TAKE ME FAR AWAY ;O; at least while I'm still a loli!!!


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 10, 2012)

Banned cuz *rawr*
Okai, 
*Teleports to random location*


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 10, 2012)

*unseals*
*is standing infront of s4mid4re*
I think we lost him!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 10, 2012)

Banned cuz I thought I summoned him


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 10, 2012)

Banned cuz summon fail? *shrugs*


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 10, 2012)

Banned cuz @[member='FrozenIndignation']


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 10, 2012)

Banned cuz *is summoned in the exact same place*

p_o I say, hath I been summoned?


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 10, 2012)

Banned cuz nope~


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 10, 2012)

Banned cuz oh... carry on then


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 10, 2012)

Banned cuz very well~

@[member='FrozenIndignation']


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 10, 2012)

Banned cuz
*see's some guards on the ground*
Me: I say, Are you alright?
Guards: Yeah, we just got sand in our shoes
Me: Oh, carry on then~


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 10, 2012)

Banned cuz *tosses a sandwich across the room*


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 10, 2012)

Banned cuz
*see's some guards on the ground*
Me: I say, Are you ok?
Guards: Yeah, we got rocks in our shoes
Me: Oh, carry on then~


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 10, 2012)

Banned cuz *continues tossing random stuff*


----------



## s4mid4re (Jun 10, 2012)

banned coz *tosses Hydreigon*


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 10, 2012)

Banned cuz *explodes*


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 10, 2012)

Banned cuz
*see's some guards on the ground*
Me: I say, what happend here?
Guards: we were ambushed, we barely survived, if we don't get any medical attention soon, i fear we may perish
Me: Oh, carry on then~


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 10, 2012)

Banned cuz frozy, what are you rambling on about?


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 10, 2012)

Banned cuz
Me: Hai guard
Guard: What? *turns away*
Me: ;O; *throws guard off building*


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 10, 2012)

Hydreigon said:


> Banned cuz frozy, what are you rambling on about?


this


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 10, 2012)

Banned cuz oh~


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 10, 2012)

Banned cuz follow the dead body road~


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 10, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Hydreigon said:
> 
> 
> > Banned cuz frozy, what are you rambling on about?
> ...


I WAS WRONG
;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 10, 2012)

Edit: Banned cuz awesome quote in my sig is awesome


----------



## s4mid4re (Jun 11, 2012)

Banned coz I hate you too


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 11, 2012)

Banned cuz I love you


----------



## machomuu (Jun 11, 2012)

Banned cuz why can't we be friends?


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 11, 2012)

Banned cuz friends are overrated


----------



## Paarish (Jun 11, 2012)

banned cos shut up :


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 11, 2012)

Banned cuz Paary isn't overrated :3


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 11, 2012)

Banned  cuz paary


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 11, 2012)

Banned cuz frozy?


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 11, 2012)

Banned cuz Hydri


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 11, 2012)

Banned cuz yes?


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 11, 2012)

Banned cuz Hat no invisible no moar


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 11, 2012)

Banned cuz it is time for the prinny squad to rise up AGAIN, MUAHAHAHAH, AHAHAHAHA!!!!

Umm... that is... if it wants


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 11, 2012)

Banned cuz *feels left out* *cries*


----------



## machomuu (Jun 11, 2012)

BANNED CUZ YOUR HAT IS THE ONE THAT WILL PIERCE THE HEAVENS.

Also, Soul Nomad and the World Eaters is under the radar and AWESOME.  It's definitely my second favorite Nippon Ichi game.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 11, 2012)

Banned cuz I got myself stuck in soul nomad >_


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 11, 2012)

Banned cuz if i were a certain troll, i'd say vita has no game


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 11, 2012)

Banned cuz if I gave a damn, I would stop playing my vita to feed the trolls


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 11, 2012)

Banned cuz do not feed the animals


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 11, 2012)

Banned cuz trolls are animals now?


----------



## machomuu (Jun 11, 2012)

Banned cuz no.


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 11, 2012)

Banned cuz dont tell me no! ;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 11, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## machomuu (Jun 11, 2012)

BANNED CUZ I JUST DID!


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 11, 2012)

Banned cuz ;;OO;;


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 11, 2012)

Banned cuz hydreigon


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 11, 2012)

Banned cuz Zoroark


----------



## Paarish (Jun 11, 2012)

banned cos prinny squad ftw!
Everyone else is stupid!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 11, 2012)

Banned cuz *watches hydreigon watch this thread ._.*


----------



## machomuu (Jun 11, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Banned cuz *watches hydreigon watch this thread ._.*


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 11, 2012)

machomuu said:


> FrozenIndignation said:
> 
> 
> > Banned cuz *watches hydreigon watch this thread ._.*


----------



## machomuu (Jun 11, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> > FrozenIndignation said:
> ...


----------



## Paarish (Jun 11, 2012)

banned cos im doing that as well 

also: C-C-C-COMBO BREAKER! ;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 11, 2012)

Banned cuz no fair d00d ;O;


----------



## machomuu (Jun 11, 2012)

Banned cuz FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU-


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 11, 2012)

Banned cuz no moar hydreigon watching D:


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 11, 2012)

Banned cuz Hydreigon has been caught ;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 11, 2012)

Banned cuz AW YEAH~ I CAUGHT A HYDREIGON 
*releases*


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 11, 2012)

Banned cuz *remembers hydreigon released had a rare item still on it..* FUUUUUUUU


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 11, 2012)

Banned cuz ._. at least he didn't throw my exp-share~


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 11, 2012)

Banned cuz exp share, so helpful ^-^


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 11, 2012)

banned cuz they were so much better in pokemon gold and silver 

2x exp gain for equipped pokemon FTW

Edit: and crystal


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 11, 2012)

Pokemon Crystal


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 11, 2012)

Banned cuz character color change glitch


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 11, 2012)

Banned cuz sprite hacking


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 11, 2012)

Banned cuz D:

*plays as red version of female main character in crystal*


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 11, 2012)

Banned cuz
*sprite hacks myself into every pokemon game*


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 11, 2012)

Banned cuz *is found on a grave stone in pokemon hack*


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 11, 2012)

Banned cuz *is scared of lavender town*


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 11, 2012)

Banned cuz *listens to original lavender town theme~*


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 11, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Banned cuz *listens to original lavender town theme~*


Banned cuz watches Fi sig while listening to lavender town


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 11, 2012)

Banned cuz it still works ._.;


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 11, 2012)

Banned cuz everything works -_-;


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 11, 2012)

Banned cuz true 

Best... sig... EVAH!!!


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 11, 2012)

Banned for having perfect rhythm


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 11, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 11, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 11, 2012)

Banned cuz *prods kingdom hearts*
I wonder if i should play it ._.;


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 11, 2012)

Banned cuz i will never role out with keys and mickey mouse
never


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 11, 2012)

Banned cuz I played the first... and thought it aged badly...

But it's an RPG so :/


----------



## Fear Zoa (Jun 11, 2012)

Banned for animated siggy taking up all my cpu's


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 11, 2012)

Fear Zoa said:


> Banned for animated siggy taking up all my cpu's


try clicking my sig ._.;


----------



## Fear Zoa (Jun 11, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Fear Zoa said:
> 
> 
> > Banned for animated siggy taking up all my cpu's
> ...


Oh god, the cpus's


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 11, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## Fear Zoa (Jun 11, 2012)

Banned cause troll


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 11, 2012)

Banned cuz NO


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 11, 2012)

Banned cuz  that's really affected you... huh...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 11, 2012)

Banned cuz I'm still in school


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 11, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Banned cuz  that's really affected you... huh...


Banned cuz im now emotionally unstable


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 11, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> FrozenIndignation said:
> 
> 
> > Banned cuz  that's really affected you... huh...
> ...


Banned cuz *unseals watch*


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 11, 2012)

Banned cuz *destroys random area out of emotional frustration*


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 11, 2012)

Banned cuz *imagines random battle VS a random area*


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 11, 2012)

Banned cuz *victory fanfare*


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 11, 2012)

Banned cuz *waits for shadow in FF6*


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 11, 2012)

Banned cuz needs more kefka


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 11, 2012)

Banned cuz *plays as kefka*

:/

*plays as general leo*


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 11, 2012)

Banned cuz *plays as celes* 
*throws self off cliff*


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 11, 2012)

Banned cuz you should have fed cid the good fish D=

Like I did... for those endless hours >_


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 11, 2012)

Banned cuz it was almost as shocking as sazh's attempt suicide in xiii


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 11, 2012)

Banned cuz I was hoping he would die, but only because I saw his end game stats :/


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 11, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Banned cuz I was hoping he would die, but only because I saw his end game stats :/


Banned cuz WHAAAAT?
He was permanently on my team
Light, Sazh and vanille


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 11, 2012)

Banned cuz his endgame stats make me sad :/


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 11, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Banned cuz his endgame stats make me sad :/


Banned cuz i made it my duty to grind out his stats coz hes so cool
#blackpowa
inb4BlackIceIsRacistInGames


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 11, 2012)

Banned cuz at max stats, he is overshadowed by everyone...

Was one of my favorite characters and more used characters early on though :/


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 11, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Banned cuz at max stats, he is overshadowed by everyone...
> 
> Was one of my favorite characters and more used characters early on though :/


Banned cuz Lightning, Sazh and Vanille were my squad
Didnt care about max stats coz they didnt need to be to win.
Snow and Fang were both outclassed by lightning as fighters and hope pissed me off so I went with them 3


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 11, 2012)

Banned cuz for endgame iirc, snow, lightning and vanille are the best characters...


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 11, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Banned cuz for endgame iirc, snow, lightning and vanille are the best characters...


Banned cuz mehhh
and wondering if to change ava to dancing blue cat. But need moar chrono


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 11, 2012)

Banned cuz what blue cat? 

Me gusta chrno


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 11, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Banned cuz what blue cat?
> 
> Me gusta chrno


http://gbatemp.net/gallery/image/6031-dancing-happy-small/
Me gusta chrno too...
But me also gusta happy from fairy tail...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 11, 2012)

Banned cuz I need to watch FT to make that kinda decision for you D:
*downloads*


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 11, 2012)

Banned cuz OMFG watch FT
Its gusta gusta


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 11, 2012)

Banned cuz stay as chrno until you wanna move on~


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 11, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Banned cuz stay as chrno until you wanna move on~


Banned cuz I WILL NEVA LEAVE CONTRACTOR
:3

also... http://gbatemp.net/index.php?app=members&module=profile&section=status&do=list&status_id=27191


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 11, 2012)

Banned cuz I don't NORMALLY respond to his status updates... but I must before the king leaves the building!!!


----------



## Daemauroa (Jun 12, 2012)

Banned because you left the building before me.


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 12, 2012)

Banned cuz the building was on fire


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 12, 2012)

Banned cuz I'm a pyromaniac


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 12, 2012)

Banned cuz *Frozen*Indignation = *Pyro*maniac
wait...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 12, 2012)

Banned cuz frozen flames D=


----------



## 1234turtles (Jun 12, 2012)

Banned cause why am I so inactive on these forums now, I miss you people.


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 12, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Banned cuz frozen flames D=


Banned cuz physics mean nothing




1234turtles said:


> Banned cause why am I so inactive on these forums now, I miss you people.


Post more!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 12, 2012)

Banned cuz YAY  SOMEONE MISSED ME 




Black-Ice said:


> FrozenIndignation said:
> 
> 
> > Banned cuz frozen flames D=
> ...


Of course not, I'm Pinkie Pie Frozen


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 12, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Banned cuz YAY  SOMEONE MISSED ME
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Banned cuz 
Physics


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 12, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> FrozenIndignation said:
> 
> 
> > Banned cuz YAY  SOMEONE MISSED ME
> ...


Banned cuz D: STOP HURTING PHYSICS!!!

That's my job


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 12, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Black-Ice said:
> 
> 
> > FrozenIndignation said:
> ...


Banned cuz okai 
Biology


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 12, 2012)

Banned cuz that's better 

*starts ignoring gravity*


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 12, 2012)

Banned cuz yay ^.^
*starts bending darkness*


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 12, 2012)

Banned cuz 
*creates life again*
*panics*
*kills it*
D:


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 12, 2012)

Banned cuz
*makes hammock out of ice and sleeps in it*


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 12, 2012)

Banned cuz
*freezes self in a giant Ice piller and slumbers til it defrosts*


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 12, 2012)

Banned cuz YAAAAYY~ I got into AP calculus for next year~


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 13, 2012)

ed cuz


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 13, 2012)

Banned for not banning/  ing D:


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 13, 2012)

ed cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 13, 2012)

ed cuz close enough


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 13, 2012)

ed cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 13, 2012)

Banned cuz 


Spoiler


----------



## machomuu (Jun 13, 2012)

Banned for Japanese Watermelon.


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 13, 2012)

Banned cuz


Spoiler









Uh oh.


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 13, 2012)

Banned cuz Nintend-anana


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 13, 2012)

Banned with moldy onions


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 13, 2012)

Banned cuz Guilty Crown Openings


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 13, 2012)

Banned cuz lollipop chainsaw makes me lol


----------



## machomuu (Jun 13, 2012)

Banned Cuz I love Fullmetal Alchemist openings


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 13, 2012)

Banned cuz I love FMA


----------



## TheRedfox (Jun 13, 2012)

Banned cuz i hate FMA


----------



## machomuu (Jun 13, 2012)

Banned cuz HYAAA:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dAOfiob4TqQ


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 13, 2012)

Banned cuz oh,  brotherhood...


----------



## machomuu (Jun 13, 2012)

Banned cuz they're equally as good.

Also, banned for implying that the original (anime, not really the original) is better.

Banned for not liking the manga as much.

Banned because Brotherhood has the better openings and quality but FMA has the better ending.

Banned.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 13, 2012)

Banned cuz the atmosphere of the first is executed much better.

Banned for making the assumption I don't like the manga as much.

Banned cuz I like the manga better than both anime.

Banned.™


----------



## machomuu (Jun 13, 2012)

Banned cuz crap.

Banned cuz the quality of FMA Brotherhood is orgasmic.

Banned cuz FMA Brotherhood added filler where there didn't really need to be -_-

Banned cuz both are great, and FMA1 is still revolutionary (especially noting the many small things it did that most people don't notice.

Banned for ponies in an FMA discussion.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 13, 2012)

Banned for trying to distract me with ponies


----------



## machomuu (Jun 13, 2012)

Banned cuz


Spoiler


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 13, 2012)

Banned cuz
"Hosted on 
use the share links provided instead"

T_T


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 13, 2012)

Banned cuz random video time!!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rJBk0MeAahE


----------



## machomuu (Jun 13, 2012)

Banned cuz more random videos!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sCObgo0irf8


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 13, 2012)

Banned cuz sure, why not >_>;

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zMI5YaInHdU


----------



## machomuu (Jun 13, 2012)

Banned cuz latest Nippon Ichi game coming to the West.

Also,


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 13, 2012)

Banned cuz... which one?

Meh, whatever...


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 13, 2012)

Banned cuz I'm now animated


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 13, 2012)

Banned cuz DAT ANIMATION


----------



## machomuu (Jun 13, 2012)

Banned cuz:


> WARNING.  Black-Ice's avatar may induce orgasming on sight.  Please take caution when roaming the EoF.


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 13, 2012)

Banned cuz i peer into your souls o.o


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 13, 2012)

Banned cuz my soul is made out of instant pudding... its both disgusting and delicious like that :/


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 13, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Banned cuz my soul is made out of instant pudding... its both disgusting and delicious like that :/


Banned cuz your soul makes me hungry


----------



## s4mid4re (Jun 13, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> Banned cuz your soul makes me hungry


Banned coz _you_ make me hungry 

*hides nosebleed and tries not to hyperventilate*


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 13, 2012)

s4mid4re said:


> Black-Ice said:
> 
> 
> > Banned cuz your soul makes me hungry
> ...


Your nose, let me help you,
*offers tissue*
Something small before i destroy the world you love :3


----------



## s4mid4re (Jun 13, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> Your nose, let me help you,
> *offers tissue*
> Something small before i destroy the world you love :3


Banned coz my world is imperishable.


----------



## machomuu (Jun 13, 2012)

Banned cuz


Spoiler


----------



## Paarish (Jun 13, 2012)

banned cos OMIGOSH!!!
WHEN ARE WE GONNA PLAY MACHO?!?!?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 13, 2012)

Banned cuz random video part doux

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HzRakY0oli0


----------



## Paarish (Jun 13, 2012)

banned cos 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dtNfSQLGvmk


----------



## machomuu (Jun 13, 2012)

Banned cuz ORGASM INCOMING


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 13, 2012)

machomuu said:


> Banned cuz ORGASM INCOMING


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 13, 2012)

Banned cuz 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PXVaOWuo91Q


----------



## machomuu (Jun 13, 2012)

Banned cuz TIME FOR ENGRISH:


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 13, 2012)

machomuu said:


> Banned cuz TIME FOR ENGRISH:


If you say so 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SbnwWVBMYC8


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 14, 2012)

Banned cuz woohoo, I survived my third year of high school... >_>;


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 14, 2012)

Banned cuz YAY


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 14, 2012)

Banned cuz time to give my ass a rest from all the work I did this year~


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 14, 2012)

True

Dat plot


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 14, 2012)

Banned cuz my ass, worship it


----------



## machomuu (Jun 14, 2012)

Ba


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 14, 2012)

rium

Banned


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 14, 2012)

ed

*goes to play gravity rush*


----------



## Narayan (Jun 14, 2012)

banned

i wish i have a vita and gravity rush....


MONEY O MONEY, WHERE ART THOU MONEY?!!


----------



## Paarish (Jun 14, 2012)

banned cos it's up yo' butt!


----------



## Narayan (Jun 14, 2012)

banned coz i can't reach it.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 14, 2012)

banned cos allow me


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 14, 2012)

Banned cuz foot cushion cat


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 14, 2012)

Banned cuz all my


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 14, 2012)

Banned cuz they enjoy cushioning my foot, they just come and sit on it


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 14, 2012)

Banned, needs better bans


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 14, 2012)

Banned cuz the square root of my face is scary


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 14, 2012)

Banned cuz the square root of me is...


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 14, 2012)

Banned cuz the square root of Black-Ice is Coca-Cola


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 14, 2012)

Banned cuz  gravity rush


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 14, 2012)

Banned cuz just finished guilty crown.
I quite liked it


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 14, 2012)

Banned cuz... *forgot about downloading FT*


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 14, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Banned cuz... *forgot about downloading FT*


BANNED FOR NOT WATCHING FEIARY TEIRU!
Fairy Tail best ongoing anime


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 15, 2012)

Banned cuz I'm sure it is... BELIEVE IT!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 15, 2012)

Banned cuz *drinks expired milk*


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 15, 2012)

Banned cuz CANT STOP POOPING D=


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 15, 2012)

Banned cuz at least I don't have to hold it in any longer


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 15, 2012)

Banned for not wearing pants D:


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 15, 2012)

Banned cuz I don't need them 
*runs around while naked*


----------



## s4mid4re (Jun 15, 2012)

banned for...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 15, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 15, 2012)

Spammed cuz


----------



## s4mid4re (Jun 15, 2012)

ed for spamming


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 15, 2012)

ed


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 15, 2012)

Bananad.


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 15, 2012)

Megaphoned


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 15, 2012)

Gravity Rushed


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 15, 2012)

Have I banned anyone lately?


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 15, 2012)

Banned for not banning anyone lately


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 16, 2012)

Banned cuz what the hell is going on in the EoF!?


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 16, 2012)

Amazing things,
Banned cuz amazing things are taking place


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 16, 2012)

Banned cuz I think I've been playing gravity rush too long... it's effecting my perception...


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 16, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Banned cuz I think I've been playing gravity rush too long... it's effecting my perception...


Banned cuz gravity rush?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 16, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> FrozenIndignation said:
> 
> 
> > Banned cuz I think I've been playing gravity rush too long... it's effecting my perception...
> ...


Banned cuz gravity rush


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 16, 2012)

Banned cuz I still want a vita :/

So tempted to go out and get one right now...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 16, 2012)

Banned cuz *tries to shift gravity in real life*
*fails*
*curses Issac Newton for being a crazy, violent, sociopath, that, for some weird reason, is remembered only for his supposed genius*


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 16, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Black-Ice said:
> 
> 
> > FrozenIndignation said:
> ...


Looks Alright, too bad i dont have a vita


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 16, 2012)

Banned cuz its story is mindfuck awesomeness...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 16, 2012)

Banned cuz I thought you never get mindfucked...ever...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 16, 2012)

Just because I can't get mindfucked, does not mean I am oblivious as to the act of mindfuckery...


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 16, 2012)

Hydreigon said:


> Banned cuz I thought you never get mindfucked...ever...


Noone is immune to mindfuck
Banned for thinking so


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 16, 2012)

Banned cuz *tries fucking his own mind, realizes he can't bend over that far*


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 16, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> Hydreigon said:
> 
> 
> > Banned cuz I thought you never get mindfucked...ever...
> ...


Banned cuz I am immune 

It's my secret power...
I like to pretend I'm not though


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 16, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Black-Ice said:
> 
> 
> > Hydreigon said:
> ...


Banned cuz watch Mirai Nikki, then we'll see 
If you can survive that mindfuck, you are mentally divine


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 16, 2012)

Banned cuz I keep being quoted

WHY MUST YOU SUMMON ME BACK INTO THE THREAD!? ;O;


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 16, 2012)

Hydreigon said:


> Banned cuz I keep being quoted
> 
> WHY MUST YOU SUMMON ME BACK INTO THE THREAD!? ;O;


Coz we love you.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 16, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> FrozenIndignation said:
> 
> 
> > Black-Ice said:
> ...


I already have... and yes, yes I am...
I prefer to think of it as mentally insane though :/


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 16, 2012)

ed cuz I feel like tagzard the first time he got attention ;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 16, 2012)

ed cuz... Tagzard got attention?


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 16, 2012)

ed cuz I don't know, did he?


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 16, 2012)

ed cuz i dont think I was around for tagzard


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 16, 2012)

ed cuz...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 16, 2012)

ed cuz I was around for sausage head...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 16, 2012)

ed cuz I was around in lurking mode before the nintendo DS...


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 16, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> ed cuz I was around in lurking mode before the nintendo DS...


Banned cuz i started lurking when the original Digimon Story Lost evolution translation thread was made


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 16, 2012)

ed cuz I lurked for a while but forgot about the site...then I stumbled upon it yet again...

and, uh...I still remember when we had around ~130 posts each...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 16, 2012)

True 

 ed cuz you're gonna get custom title before I do


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 16, 2012)

ed cuz no I'm not 

Actually...I might...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 16, 2012)

ed cuz I've had 3xx posts forever now~


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 16, 2012)

Banned cuz I just came on and super jumped you all in posts


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 16, 2012)

Banned cuz I've had 4xx for even longer, and my posts outside the EoF have been declining~


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 16, 2012)

ed cuz I've started posting in KYTs... :shy;


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 16, 2012)

ed cuz I stopped


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 16, 2012)

ed cuz Pokenoob section and Mario Kart 7 Day thread were where i got my posts


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 16, 2012)

ed cuz I don't post outside the EoF unless I really have something to say, or something in the thread is quad-facepalm-worthy...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 16, 2012)

Hydreigon said:


> ed cuz I don't post outside the EoF unless I really have something to say, or something in the thread is quad-facepalm-worthy...


This...

And KYT


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 16, 2012)

ed cuz KYT...

Mine isn't anytime soon...and I'm kinda afraid to answer some of the questions...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 16, 2012)

True 

Just keep calm and INSANITY!!!


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 16, 2012)

Banned because I was banning people before it was mainstream to ban people!


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 16, 2012)

ed cuz banning is too mainstream~


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 16, 2012)

Banned because I was banning people AFTER it became mainstream


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 16, 2012)

Banned for following the trend...
wait, so did I


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 16, 2012)

Banned cuz trends are just stupid people making a big fuss over massively simplistic pattern recognition...


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 16, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Banned cuz trends are just stupid people making a big fuss over massively simplistic pattern recognition...


Banned for using big words


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 16, 2012)

Banned for not telling me what I said is poppycock...

*shakes fist at university lecturers*


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 16, 2012)

Banned cuz *shakes university lecturers*


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 16, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Banned for not telling me what I said is poppycock...
> 
> *shakes fist at university lecturers*


Banned for being hostile towards higher education


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 16, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> FrozenIndignation said:
> 
> 
> > Banned for not telling me what I said is poppycock...
> ...


Banned cuz as someone who's worked with THOSE people, and seen others interact with them outside their fun little class displays, I believe I am quite justified in being hostile towards them >_


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 16, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Black-Ice said:
> 
> 
> > FrozenIndignation said:
> ...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 16, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> FrozenIndignation said:
> 
> 
> > Black-Ice said:
> ...


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 16, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Black-Ice said:
> 
> 
> > FrozenIndignation said:
> ...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 16, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> Banned cuz age is just a number


Banned cuz I find that the older someone gets, the more likely they use age as justification...
In the end, I suppose people just play the cards given to them...


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 16, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Black-Ice said:
> 
> 
> > Banned cuz age is just a number
> ...


Banned cuz talking about age makes me feel old...
Topic change


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 16, 2012)

I always feel old D:

Banned cuz... oh, I knows, fairy tail...


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 16, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> I always feel old D:
> 
> Banned cuz... oh, I knows, fairy tail...


Banned cuz i cant say yes anymore times,


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 16, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> FrozenIndignation said:
> 
> 
> > I always feel old D:
> ...


Banned cuz say it 3 more times and I'll actually start watching it


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 16, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Black-Ice said:
> 
> 
> > FrozenIndignation said:
> ...


fairy tail
FAIRY tail
FAIRY TAIL
WATCH FAIRY TAIL NAAAOOOOO ;O;
banned


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 16, 2012)

Banned cuz okie doki loki 

Is what I'd like to say, but my download is gonna take half an hour at the current speeds :/


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 16, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Banned cuz okie doki loki
> 
> Is what I'd like to say, but my download is gonna take half an hour at the current speeds :/


Cruel world. I ban thee


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 16, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> FrozenIndignation said:
> 
> 
> > Banned cuz okie doki loki
> ...


Banned cuz make that 3 minutes...


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 16, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Black-Ice said:
> 
> 
> > FrozenIndignation said:
> ...


Banned cuz the world might not be so cruel


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 16, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> FrozenIndignation said:
> 
> 
> > Black-Ice said:
> ...


Banned cuz *goes to watch the first ep*


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 16, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Black-Ice said:
> 
> 
> > FrozenIndignation said:
> ...


*Sits silently next to contractor :3*


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 16, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> *Sits silently next to contractor :3*


Banned cuz natsu amuses me... and so does the background music...

*continues watching*


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 16, 2012)

Banned cuz *continues staring at the EoF*
What in the hell..?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 16, 2012)

Banned cuz it's fine... just ignore the rubble of terrible threads and its pretty much the same...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 16, 2012)

Banned cuz *grabs popcorn*


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 16, 2012)

Banned cuz *grabs alicorn*


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 16, 2012)

Banned cuz Luna...why are you...um...touching me there..?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 16, 2012)

Banned cuz it's to make sure you won't send me to the moon... at least... not before we


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 16, 2012)

Banned cuz my, my...little Luna is...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 16, 2012)

Banned cuz let's enjoy this sis~


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 16, 2012)

Banned cuz I'm okay with this~


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 16, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 16, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 16, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jun 16, 2012)

Banned for having ponies in your sig


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 16, 2012)

Banned for... umm.. having spoiler tags in your sig?


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jun 16, 2012)

Banned for not being certain of your reason for banning me


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 16, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> Banned for not being certain of your reason for banning me


Banned cuz Moving avatar!!


----------



## DoubleeDee (Jun 16, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> xwatchmanx said:
> 
> 
> > Banned for not being certain of your reason for banning me
> ...


*Banned because im DoubleeFuckingDee.*​


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 16, 2012)

DoubleeDee said:


> Black-Ice said:
> 
> 
> > xwatchmanx said:
> ...


Banned cuz i'm Black-Ice,


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jun 16, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> DoubleeDee said:
> 
> 
> > Black-Ice said:
> ...


Banned cuz i'm the Ace Legend


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 16, 2012)

Banned cuz is it over yet? I still have some popcorn... D:


----------



## Narayan (Jun 16, 2012)

banned coz i'll have some.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 16, 2012)

ed cuz *clones more popcorn*


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 16, 2012)

ed cuz *assaults FI with popcorn*


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 16, 2012)

ed cuz *uses horn to guide popcorn into mouth*


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 16, 2012)

ed cuz *continues throwing popcorn*


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 16, 2012)

ed cuz *face explods*


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 16, 2012)

ed cuz D: *throws popcorn*


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 16, 2012)

ed cuz *headless luna begins to bleed to death*


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 16, 2012)

ed cuz *holds a bunch of bananas*


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 16, 2012)

ed cuz *head grows back*


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 16, 2012)

ed cuz *stares at bananas*


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 16, 2012)

ed cuz *head falls off*


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 16, 2012)

Banned cuz *puts bananas away*


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 16, 2012)

ed cuz *head regrows*


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 16, 2012)

Banned cuz o.o
need more heads


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 16, 2012)

ed cuz *brings out megaphone*


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 16, 2012)

Banned cuz *gets sent to the moon*


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 16, 2012)

Banned cuz *resists the otherworldly force sucking me towards the moon*


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 16, 2012)

Banned cuz *plays  yakity sax on green hill zone*


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 17, 2012)

Banned cuz *plays yakity sax at the end of time*


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 17, 2012)

Banned cuz *plays yakity sax before the creation of the world*


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 17, 2012)

Banned cuz *plays yakity sax while the world is being created*


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 17, 2012)

Banned cuz *plays yakity sax during yakety sax*


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 17, 2012)

Yakity sax-ception


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 17, 2012)

false, try reading it again...


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 17, 2012)

True
because i said so


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 17, 2012)

False

This is now the you are banned thread


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 17, 2012)

True
I feel to make a pointless thread,
so we can engage in more hate and 'this thread sux' activity


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 17, 2012)

True

Banned cuz at least the topics I make are usually well liked... I think...


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 17, 2012)

True
FI threads > Supamario threads


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 17, 2012)

I... kinda feel insulted for being compared to him...

... think I'll... go cry or something...

Also, I can't think of anything that rhymes with gal :/ at least... not while remaining coherent...


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 17, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> I... kinda feel insulted for being compared to him...
> 
> ... think I'll... go cry or something...
> 
> Also, I can't think of anything that rhymes with gal :/ at least... not while remaining coherent...


LOL I apologise  
I compare everyone to him tbf
And, Black-Ice, winning fake rap battles since 2012


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 17, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> And, Black-Ice, winning fake rap battles since 2012


I'm not good at rap


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 17, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Black-Ice said:
> 
> 
> > And, Black-Ice, winning fake rap battles since 2012
> ...


Its ok, neither am I


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 17, 2012)

Banned cuz 10 eps of FT a day so far...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 17, 2012)

Hydreigon said:


> Good morning, do-gooders!
> 
> and  ed


and FI, a word that rhymes with gal would be "pal".


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 17, 2012)

Hydreigon said:


> Hydreigon said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning, do-gooders!
> ...


Banned cuz hahaaaaa


----------



## Paarish (Jun 17, 2012)

banned cos hai


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 17, 2012)

Banned cuz hey paar


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 17, 2012)

Hydreigon said:


> and FI, a word that rhymes with gal would be "pal".


In my defense, I was really quite sleep deprived at the time...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 17, 2012)

Happens to me a lot, especially when school is still in session


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 17, 2012)

cuz insomnia FTW


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 17, 2012)

ed cuz yay insomnia~


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 17, 2012)

ed cuz


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 17, 2012)

ed cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 17, 2012)

ed cuz... oh... my


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 17, 2012)

ed cuz *continues staring at shitstorm in EoF*


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 17, 2012)

ed cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 17, 2012)

ed cuz it certainly is quite the spectacle


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 17, 2012)

ed cuz I'll have no part in it, but it is quite entertaining to watch


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 17, 2012)

ed cuz technically I started it all


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 17, 2012)

ed cuz ;O; what have you done!?

;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 17, 2012)

ed cuz it's almost like watching someone run on a hamster wheel


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 17, 2012)

ed cuz it's almost as if everyone in the EoF were hamsters... 

I've seen mine fight a few times...


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 17, 2012)

ed cuz im evil
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UZl-kQ3JFNI


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 17, 2012)

türk kullanmamak için yasaklandı


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 17, 2012)

nukeboy95 said:


> türk kullanmamak için yasaklandı


Me no speaka...
errrrm


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 17, 2012)

Wait, what.


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 17, 2012)

Hydreigon said:


> Wait, what.


in the butt


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 17, 2012)

I say! p_o


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 18, 2012)

Indeed o_q


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 18, 2012)

p1ngy ended the shitstorm...
*HE ALSO CENTERED AND BOLDED HIS TEXT! ;O;*​


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 18, 2012)

Hydreigon said:


> p1ngy ended the shitstorm...
> *HE ALSO CENTERED AND BOLDED HIS TEXT! ;O;*​


*LOL @ p1ng*​*Power abusing since forever*​


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 18, 2012)

*What power abuse? ;O;*​


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 18, 2012)

Hydreigon said:


> *What power abuse? ;O;*​


*;O;*​


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 18, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> Hydreigon said:
> 
> 
> > *What power abuse? ;O;*​
> ...


COMIC SANS ;O;​


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 18, 2012)

Hydreigon said:


> Black-Ice said:
> 
> 
> > Hydreigon said:
> ...


*COURIER NEW ;O;*​


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 18, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> Hydreigon said:
> 
> 
> > Black-Ice said:
> ...


*TIMES NEW ROMAN ;O;*​


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 18, 2012)

something completely different


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 18, 2012)

Hydreigon said:


> Black-Ice said:
> 
> 
> > Hydreigon said:
> ...


TAHOMA ;O;​


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 18, 2012)

Banned with a comb breaker


----------



## DoubleeDee (Jun 18, 2012)

*It seems I have created a trend, I feel like a God.*​


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 18, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Banned with a comb breaker


comb

breaker?


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 18, 2012)

Banned cuz she wants you to break a comb! ;O;

So, uh...break a comb, I guess...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 18, 2012)

Banned with the power of really strong hairgel


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 18, 2012)

Banned cuz *breaks a comb*

;O;


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 18, 2012)

Hydreigon said:


> Banned cuz *breaks a comb*
> 
> ;O;


Banned cuz *fixes comb with tape*


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 18, 2012)

Banned cuz C-C-COMB BREAKER!!!


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 18, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Banned cuz C-C-COMB BREAKER!!!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7I7Ue2wX6iQ


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 18, 2012)

Banned cuz p_o

*drinks piss*


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 18, 2012)

Hydreigon said:


> Banned cuz p_o
> 
> *drinks piss*


Banned cuz o_q

*spits out wine in disgust*


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 18, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 18, 2012)

Hydreigon said:


> Banned cuz


Banned cuz


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 18, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> Hydreigon said:
> 
> 
> > Banned cuz
> ...


Banned cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 18, 2012)

Hydreigon said:


> Black-Ice said:
> 
> 
> > Hydreigon said:
> ...


Banned cuz


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 18, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Hydreigon said:
> 
> 
> > Black-Ice said:
> ...


Banned cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 18, 2012)

Hydreigon said:


> FrozenIndignation said:
> 
> 
> > Hydreigon said:
> ...


Banned cuz


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 18, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Hydreigon said:
> 
> 
> > FrozenIndignation said:
> ...


Banned cuz


----------



## s4mid4re (Jun 18, 2012)

Hydreigon said:


> FrozenIndignation said:
> 
> 
> > Hydreigon said:
> ...


Banned coz


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 18, 2012)

Hydreigon said:


> FrozenIndignation said:
> 
> 
> > Hydreigon said:
> ...


Banned cuz


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 18, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Hydreigon said:
> 
> 
> > FrozenIndignation said:
> ...


Banned cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 18, 2012)

Hydreigon said:


> FrozenIndignation said:
> 
> 
> > Hydreigon said:
> ...


Banned cuz


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 18, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Hydreigon said:
> 
> 
> > FrozenIndignation said:
> ...


Banned cuz D:


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 18, 2012)

Hydreigon said:


> FrozenIndignation said:
> 
> 
> > Hydreigon said:
> ...


Banned cuz


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 18, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Hydreigon said:
> 
> 
> > FrozenIndignation said:
> ...


Banned cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 18, 2012)

Hydreigon said:


> FrozenIndignation said:
> 
> 
> > Hydreigon said:
> ...


Banned cuz


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 18, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Hydreigon said:
> 
> 
> > FrozenIndignation said:
> ...


Banned cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 18, 2012)

Banned cuz I don't know how to ride two bikes at once


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 18, 2012)

Banned cuz refer to my sig


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 18, 2012)

Banned cuz bikes have acceleration buttons


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 18, 2012)

Banned cuz hope for the best means to hope you don't crash


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 18, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## s4mid4re (Jun 18, 2012)

banned coz *crashes*


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 18, 2012)

Banned with a bright orange costume


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 18, 2012)

Banned cuz *drinks expired milk*


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 18, 2012)

Banned cuz *can't stop pooping*


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 18, 2012)

Banned cuz this is heaven! ;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 18, 2012)

Banned cuz heaven? THIS IS TOILET!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 18, 2012)

Banned cuz *flushes the toilet*


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 18, 2012)

Banned cuz D: FLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUSHED!!!


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 18, 2012)

Hydreigon said:


> FrozenIndignation said:
> 
> 
> > Hydreigon said:
> ...


banned cuz C-C-C-COMBO BREAKER


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 18, 2012)

Banned cuz the combo was broken a while ago


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 18, 2012)

nukeboy95 said:


> Hydreigon said:
> 
> 
> > FrozenIndignation said:
> ...


Banned cuz *F-F-F-FAILURE*


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 18, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 18, 2012)

Hydreigon said:


> Banned cuz


banned cuz quote train 2.0?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 18, 2012)

Banned cuz RIDE THE QUOTE TRAIN~


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 18, 2012)

Banned cuz too many notifications D:


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 18, 2012)

Banned cuz I get a hundred notifications every so often...


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 18, 2012)

banned for having 399 posts
@										*FrozenIndignation*


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 18, 2012)

Banned cuz I have less than her....




FrozenIndignation said:


> Banned cuz I get a hundred notifications every so often...


I'm pretty sure you remember this...


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 18, 2012)

banned do to being to l33t


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 18, 2012)

Banned cuz yes, i do


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 18, 2012)

Banned cuz you, s4, and I spammed in our status updates...


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 18, 2012)

banned for you two not getting a room together


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 18, 2012)

Banned cuz I thought this was the room


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 18, 2012)

Hydreigon said:


> Banned cuz I thought this was the room


banned cuz nope


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 18, 2012)

Hydreigon said:


> Banned cuz I thought this was the room


Banned cuz  I second the notion


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 18, 2012)

banned for quoting me


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 18, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## s4mid4re (Jun 18, 2012)

Banned for cute cat avatar.
@nukeboy



Spoiler


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 18, 2012)

s4mid4re said:


> Banned for cute cat avatar.
> @nukeboy95
> 
> 
> ...


banned that why i changed it


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 18, 2012)

Banned cuz ban-ception


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 18, 2012)

banned do  to my mad skills


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 18, 2012)

Banned cuz I posted from the future


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 18, 2012)

Hydreigon said:


> Banned cuz I posted from the future


i can time travel too


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 18, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 18, 2012)

banned cuz that dint have to do with anything


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 18, 2012)

Banned cuz that seems...legit...


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 18, 2012)

banned for being blind


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 18, 2012)

Banned cuz I platinumed gravity rush


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 18, 2012)

Banned cuz I'm not THAT blind... 

and sweet, FI~


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 18, 2012)

@*Hydreigon banned for having the best sig*


*



*


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 18, 2012)

Banned cuz I think I'll stop playing it til the DLC comes out


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 18, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Banned cuz I think I'll stop playing it til the DLC comes out


banned mw3 dlc?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 18, 2012)

nukeboy95 said:


> FrozenIndignation said:
> 
> 
> > Banned cuz I think I'll stop playing it til the DLC comes out
> ...


HAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHA


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 18, 2012)

Banned cuz I don't remember putting that in my sig 

Also, I STILL need to get a vita...


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 18, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> nukeboy95 said:
> 
> 
> > FrozenIndignation said:
> ...


then what dlc


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 18, 2012)

Banned cuz I see nothing, boss.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 18, 2012)

banned cuz


nukeboy95 said:


> FrozenIndignation said:
> 
> 
> > nukeboy95 said:
> ...


Gravity Rush... the game I just said I platinumed...



Hydreigon said:


> Also, I STILL need to get a vita...


 one day hydreigon~ one day~


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 18, 2012)

Banned cuz actually, it might be soon 

Depending on how much the school fees are...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 18, 2012)

True 

When/if you get one, give me your psn name~


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 18, 2012)

banned your school fees will be between $1.00 and $9999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999.43


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 18, 2012)

Banned cuz my school fees were paid when I started blackmailing my school... fun times...
Then I finished High-school... and universities are far too disorganised to efficiently black mail :/


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 18, 2012)

Banned cuz I'm assuming my fees will be around $600-700 next year :/

Mostly because I'm taking 4 AP classes next year, and each one is $83


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 18, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Banned cuz my school fees were paid when I started blackmailing my school... fun times...
> Then I finished High-school... and universities are far too disorganised to efficiently black mail :/


banned for black mailing (i didn't banned if you white mailed them)


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 18, 2012)

True 

 ed cuz LEARNING POWAH!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 18, 2012)

ed cuz if I can earn some more from my work this summer... then maybe...


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 18, 2012)

404 post not found


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 18, 2012)

502 bad gateway


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 18, 2012)

Hydreigon said:


> ed cuz if I can earn some more from my work this summer... then maybe...


banned u wud rich if you had a dollar for every post in this forum


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 18, 2012)

Banned cuz 462 is still not enough to pay off my fees...but 8433 is


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 18, 2012)

ed cuz I want a dollar for every post in this thread D:


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 18, 2012)

banned cuz IM OUT OF BACON


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 18, 2012)

ed cuz I want a euro for every EoF post, those are worth more than USD...

and then...conversion...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 18, 2012)

cuz I want a yen for every post in this forum...

Wait-a-min 

D:


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 18, 2012)

Hydreigon said:


> ed cuz I want a euro for every EoF post, those are worth more than USD...
> 
> and then...conversion...


banned cuz you have to share with me (im black mailing you)


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 18, 2012)

nukeboy95 said:


> Hydreigon said:
> 
> 
> > ed cuz I want a euro for every EoF post, those are worth more than USD...
> ...


 ed cuz only I can blackmail Hydreigon


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 18, 2012)

ed cuz WHAT!? 

Okay...


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 18, 2012)

banned cuz im black-mailing @nukeboy95


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 18, 2012)

ed cuz I'm okay with this


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 18, 2012)

ed cuz I'm blackmailing that asshole Hydreigon. What a little prick


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 18, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> ed cuz I'm okay with this


no your not


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 18, 2012)

ed cuz ANGREH FAISEZ!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 18, 2012)

ed cuz MOAR ANGREH FAISEZ!!!


----------



## s4mid4re (Jun 18, 2012)

ed coz WUB FAISEZ!!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 18, 2012)

ed cuz okayz


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 18, 2012)

banned cuz 


Spoiler



YOU ARE ALL INSANE


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 18, 2012)

Banned cuz you got that right


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 18, 2012)

You only just noticed?


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 18, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> You only just noticed?


nooooooooooooooooo 

BANNED CUZ IM GONNA CAP-LOCK YOU TO DEATH


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 18, 2012)

BANNED CUZ CAPS LOCK ;O;

Wait, so I really am insane?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 18, 2012)

ed cuz you've been around me... everyone goes insane after a while


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 18, 2012)

ed cuz I didn't "go" insane...I've BEEN insane, it's just that...um...it's just your charm, I guess...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 18, 2012)

ed cuz I'm a catalyst


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 18, 2012)

ed cuz wtf is sanity?


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 18, 2012)

R.i.P

@*Hydreigon*


*who died of cap locks*


*may this profile be deleted in peace*


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 18, 2012)

Banned cuz who in the hell is Hydreigon? 

Let's all piss on his grave


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 18, 2012)

ed cuz Pissing on someone's grave? Better drink my own piss


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 18, 2012)

Hydreigon said:


> Banned cuz who in the hell is Hydreigon?
> 
> Let's all piss on his grave


Z-Z-Z-ZOMBIE


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 18, 2012)

Banned cuz who? I just said to piss on that asshole Hydreigon's grave


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 18, 2012)

Hydreigon said:


> Banned cuz who? I just said to piss on that asshole Hydreigon's grave


how did you do zat mr.zombie


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 18, 2012)

Banned cuz I'm a zombie? 

If I was a zombie, why would I be going after people's brains? 
I would be silently murdering them in their sleep


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 18, 2012)

Hydreigon said:


> Banned cuz I'm a zombie?
> 
> If I was a zombie, why would I be going after people's brains?
> I would be silently murdering them in their sleep


you are


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 18, 2012)

... lets hope you don't see my recent posts in the true or false game...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 18, 2012)

"I would hope that no one would stumble into that thread, oh heavens no!"


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 18, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> ... lets hope you don't see my recent posts in the true or false game...


GOD HE IS A ZOMBIE *grabs Winchester


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 18, 2012)

nukeboy95 said:


> FrozenIndignation said:
> 
> 
> > ... lets hope you don't see my recent posts in the true or false game...
> ...


Who is?


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 18, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> nukeboy95 said:
> 
> 
> > FrozenIndignation said:
> ...


"Him"


----------



## s4mid4re (Jun 18, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> nukeboy95 said:
> 
> 
> > FrozenIndignation said:
> ...


EVERYBODY.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 18, 2012)

Hydreigon said:


> FrozenIndignation said:
> 
> 
> > nukeboy95 said:
> ...


@Hydreigon IS *shoots him


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 18, 2012)

nukeboy95 said:


> Hydreigon said:
> 
> 
> > FrozenIndignation said:
> ...


*bullet passes right through*

wtf was that?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 18, 2012)

Hydreigon said:


> nukeboy95 said:
> 
> 
> > Hydreigon said:
> ...


This "him" character better not be a loli


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 18, 2012)

Hydreigon said:


> nukeboy95 said:
> 
> 
> > Hydreigon said:
> ...


*poors liquid fire on @[member='Hydreigon']


bannned THIS IS NOT A ROLE-PLAY game


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 18, 2012)

Banned cuz I beg to differ


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 18, 2012)

nukeboy95 said:


> Hydreigon said:
> 
> 
> > nukeboy95 said:
> ...


Banned cuz *sniff*

wait...

*sniff*

Is something burning? ._.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 18, 2012)

Hydreigon said:


> nukeboy95 said:
> 
> 
> > Hydreigon said:
> ...


OH SHIT, my brain muffins D:


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 18, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Banned cuz I beg to differ


this is http://gbatemp.net/topic/328963-gbatemp-rpg/


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 18, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Hydreigon said:
> 
> 
> > nukeboy95 said:
> ...


What the hell? How the hell did you burn THOSE?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 18, 2012)

Banned cuz magic


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 18, 2012)

Hydreigon said:


> FrozenIndignation said:
> 
> 
> > Hydreigon said:
> ...


he dint (wispers to @										*FrozenIndignation **i did)*


----------



## s4mid4re (Jun 18, 2012)

Hydreigon said:


> What the hell? How the hell did you burn THOSE?





FrozenIndignation said:


> Banned cuz magic


banned coz friendship is magic, thus friendship burned your brain muffins??


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 18, 2012)

nukeboy95 said:


> Hydreigon said:
> 
> 
> > FrozenIndignation said:
> ...


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 18, 2012)

s4mid4re said:


> Hydreigon said:
> 
> 
> > What the hell? How the hell did you burn THOSE?
> ...


banned cuz nope cuz they are more than friends


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 18, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> nukeboy95 said:
> 
> 
> > Hydreigon said:
> ...


And this is why I kept switching genders


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 18, 2012)

Banned cuz I've kept my gender on female ever since people heard my voice


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 18, 2012)

Banned cuz I switch my gender to female periodically because someone thought I was a girl on several occasions...and because of s4mid4re...


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 18, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Banned cuz I've kept my gender on female ever since people heard my voice


soo wait ur a alien from the planet e74 that is having problems with it planet hard-mod


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 18, 2012)

nukeboy95 said:


> FrozenIndignation said:
> 
> 
> > Banned cuz I've kept my gender on female ever since people heard my voice
> ...


False, I'm from the planet Jtag, from the RROD galaxy


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 18, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> nukeboy95 said:
> 
> 
> > FrozenIndignation said:
> ...


oh ok (calls the government)


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 18, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> nukeboy95 said:
> 
> 
> > FrozenIndignation said:
> ...


AND I'M FROM...

Actually, no one would care


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 18, 2012)

Hydreigon said:


> FrozenIndignation said:
> 
> 
> > nukeboy95 said:
> ...


i care (goes to sleep)


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 18, 2012)

I kurea!!!

KUREA!!!! ed


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 18, 2012)

afk CORNDOGS


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 18, 2012)

I ;O; ed


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 18, 2012)

I angregrehfaisezed


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 18, 2012)

all in fever of deleting page 1-3762 and renaming forum  to {game} anything goes


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 18, 2012)

Banned cuz no


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 18, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Banned cuz no


ok ill count that as a yes


----------



## s4mid4re (Jun 18, 2012)

nukeboy95 said:


> FrozenIndignation said:
> 
> 
> > Banned cuz no
> ...


banned coz no


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 18, 2012)

s4mid4re said:


> nukeboy95 said:
> 
> 
> > FrozenIndignation said:
> ...


ok ill count that as a yes

soo far 3 yes 0 no


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 18, 2012)

I am sausage head, and you are banned

Moosh


----------



## s4mid4re (Jun 18, 2012)

no


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 18, 2012)

Banned cuz no


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 18, 2012)

No ed


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 18, 2012)

no


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 18, 2012)

ok poll  over that is no:0 yes:165165165465151651315131352168421842164184651651484516.65


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 18, 2012)

objection

no


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 18, 2012)

* OVERRULED*


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 18, 2012)

no

;O;


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 18, 2012)

ONE MORE OUT BURST LIKE THAT AND ILL HAVE YOU PUT IN JAIL


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 18, 2012)

Banned cuz NO U!!!


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 18, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Banned cuz NO U!!!


i am here by sentencing you to a IP-PERMA-BAN


----------



## s4mid4re (Jun 18, 2012)

nukeboy95 said:


> i am here by sentencing you to a IP-PERMA-BAN


banned coz proxies.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 18, 2012)

Banned cuz dynamic IP


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 18, 2012)

s4mid4re said:


> nukeboy95 said:
> 
> 
> > i am here by sentencing you to a IP-PERMA-BAN
> ...


Banned cuz vpn


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 18, 2012)

s4mid4re said:


> nukeboy95 said:
> 
> 
> > i am here by sentencing you to a IP-PERMA-BAN
> ...


banned for not having 7 proxies


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 18, 2012)

Banned cuz I herd u liek proxies


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 18, 2012)

banned cuz


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 18, 2012)

Banned cuz you still liek mudkipz in soviet russia...


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 18, 2012)

me + mudkips = HUMKIP


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 18, 2012)

Banned with the doomsday clock


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 18, 2012)

Banned with a flying computer monitor


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 18, 2012)

Banned cuz I liek waffles


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 18, 2012)

Banned cuz WAFFLES!!!


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 18, 2012)

banned cuz FLAPJACKS


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 18, 2012)

Banned cuz pancakes


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 18, 2012)

Banned cuz french toast


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 18, 2012)

banned cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 18, 2012)

banned cuz needs moar maple syrup


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 18, 2012)

Banned cuz needs moar waffles


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 18, 2012)

Banned cuz needs moar pancakes


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 18, 2012)

banned cuz my account is older than @*Hydreigon and *@*FrozenIndignation*


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 18, 2012)

Banned cuz the mentions are broken?


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 18, 2012)

Hydreigon said:


> Banned cuz the mentions are broken?


banned cuz idk


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 18, 2012)

Banned cuz @[member='FrozenIndignation']


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 18, 2012)

Banned cuz I have an account from 2006... and I might have one before that too...
Forgot about them before I made this account...

Edit: BTW, Tia's mention worked


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 18, 2012)

Banned cuz I...um...might have another as well... 

Forgot the name, if I did though...


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 18, 2012)

banned for lieing


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 18, 2012)

Banned cuz I think I have a misspelled frozenindignation alt... 
... maybe...
It's abandoned though :/


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 18, 2012)

Banned cuz FI...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 18, 2012)

Banned cuz I doubt any of my alts have so much as a single post :/

Not that I care for them anyways...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 18, 2012)

Banned cuz I'm going through my notifications...so many quotes


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 18, 2012)

True...

 ed cuz I keep checking each time I notice some >_


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 18, 2012)

ed cuz another one... >_


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 18, 2012)

ed cuz people have stopped quoting me for now


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 18, 2012)

ed cuz same...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 18, 2012)

ed cuz  people periodically like some of my posts though~


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 18, 2012)

banned cuz this is geting old


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 18, 2012)

BANNED CUZ IT NEVAH GETS OLD D:

Also, hi neko


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 18, 2012)

Banned cuz you're 30 years old.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 18, 2012)

Banned cuz fellow FBI agent hmm? well just don't blow my cover.


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 18, 2012)

Banned cuz what cover? And why are you wearing a banana?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 18, 2012)

Banned cuz I'VE BEEN COMPROMISED ;O;

DEPLOY BANANA PARACHUTE!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 18, 2012)

Banned cuz ಠ_ಠ


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 18, 2012)

p_o ed


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 18, 2012)

o_q ed


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 18, 2012)

p_q ed


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 18, 2012)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA ed


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 18, 2012)

Celestiaaaaaaaaaaaaaaad


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 18, 2012)

Monocled p_o


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 18, 2012)

Banned cuz added...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 18, 2012)

Banned cuz p_o


----------



## weavile001 (Jun 18, 2012)

baned for being in the usa


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 18, 2012)

weavile001 said:


> baned for being in the usa


Banned for being in brazil


----------



## weavile001 (Jun 18, 2012)

banned for being in united kingdom


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 18, 2012)

Banned cuz what does this have to do with anything?

But then again, nothing in here has to make any sense


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 18, 2012)

Banned for trying to implement sense into the 'You  are Banned Game' thread


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 18, 2012)

Banned cuz lol, sense in EoF

and no I wasn't D:


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Jun 18, 2012)

banned for not banning


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 18, 2012)

Banned for luigi


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 18, 2012)

Banned cuz you're not an ice cube... :/

And how the hell was that not a ban?


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 18, 2012)

Banned cuz i'm more complex than a cube!
*pretends he's complicated*


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 19, 2012)

Banned cuz I'm not a dragon


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 19, 2012)

Banned cuz O.O






 BUT THAT LOOKS SO EPIC


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 19, 2012)

Banned cuz Hydreigon pony... 

Also,


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Jun 19, 2012)

banned cuz PONIEZZZ Pokemon


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 19, 2012)

Banned cuz epic sig


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 19, 2012)

banned for being banned OVER 9000 TIMES


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 19, 2012)

nukeboy95 said:


> banned for being banned OVER 9000 TIMES


Banned for using a nostalgically old meme


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 19, 2012)

banned for quoting me


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 19, 2012)

nukeboy95 said:


> banned for quoting me


Banned for distracting me from Poke-fanboyism


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 19, 2012)

Banned cuz I'm waiting for threads filled with pokenoobs saying "wtf there no r0mz on dis site u guise sux ;O;"


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 19, 2012)

wtf there no r0mz on dis site u guise sux ;O; is what banned people will say~


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 19, 2012)

*This ban is sure to annoy the crap out of everyone; it's bolded, centered, and transparent!*​


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 19, 2012)

*A winning combination in terms of bans*​


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 19, 2012)

Banned for being in my sig!


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 19, 2012)

Banned for putting my contractor in your sig ;O;


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 19, 2012)

Banned cuz "50 times per day"?

More like 2 pages an hour when this thread is active


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 19, 2012)

Banned cuz yep... it's not active enough for 50~

Also~ WHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE FREE PUBLICITY~


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 19, 2012)

Banned cuz NOOOO PUBLICITY ;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 19, 2012)

It's okay hydreigon  no one ever reads his sig anyways~


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 19, 2012)

Banned cuz Black-Ice sig > Every sig in the world


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 19, 2012)

Banned cuz Fi's sig > BI's sig > Sigs quoting me > everyone elses sig


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 19, 2012)

Banned cuz my sig=embarrassing


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 19, 2012)

ed cuz I know... It's only later that I learned bikes don't have an acceleration button


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 19, 2012)

Banned cuz I still suck at riding bikes...and my bike recently got stolen! ;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 19, 2012)

Banned cuz true ;O;

I had my training wheels removed at the age of 3


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 19, 2012)

Banned cuz mine broke, so I rode without them 

I don't remember falling off though


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 19, 2012)

ed cuz I remember falling off several times


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 19, 2012)

Banned cuz there was this one time I crashed into a fence...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 19, 2012)

ed cuz there was this one time I crashed into a tree branch


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 19, 2012)

ed cuz there was this one time when my cousin filled up a huge water balloon, borrowed my bike for a second, and then did a drive-by on one of his friends.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 19, 2012)

ed cuz... I missed out on wacky hyjinx


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 19, 2012)

ed cuz I missed out on throwing that water balloon...it was huge ;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 19, 2012)

ed cuz


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 19, 2012)

ed cuz I have the sudden urge to go out and buy a crapload of water balloons right now...but it's 10PM


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 19, 2012)

ed cuz my store never closes


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 19, 2012)

ed cuz mine does... and I'd have to walk for around 20 min...during nighttime...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 19, 2012)

ed cuz I love the nighttime~ the moon is so pretty


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 19, 2012)

ed cuz I'll get mugged 

Maybe not, but...I was robbed before


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 19, 2012)

True 

 ed cuz I got hit over the head twice with a metaly thingy twice, and suffered no damage for some bizzare reason


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 19, 2012)

ed cuz maybe I should carry a crowbar with me at all times...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 19, 2012)

ed cuz I'm obviously invincible


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 19, 2012)

ed cuz that's because you're a zombie


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 19, 2012)

ed cuz


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 19, 2012)

banned​for​EVERYTHING​


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 19, 2012)

Banned cuz MY HAND GLOWS WITH AN AWESOME POWAH!!!
It's burning grip tells me to defeat you~
TAKE THIS, MY CAT, MY CAT, AND ALL OF MY CATS!!!
SHINING!!! CAT LADY!!!


----------



## fraulein (Jun 19, 2012)

↑ Banned for an unacceptable use of caps. (=n=) Unacceptable!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 19, 2012)

Banned cuz kitty~


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 19, 2012)

banned for changing avater


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 19, 2012)

Banned cuz I didn't change anything...

>_>

_>;

Nothing at all...


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 19, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Banned cuz I didn't change anything...
> 
> >_>
> 
> ...


banned for lieing (how did the monocle get there)


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 19, 2012)

nukeboy95 said:


> banned for lieing (how did the monocle get there)


Magic...

That's my story, and I'm sticking to it~


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 19, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> nukeboy95 said:
> 
> 
> > banned for lieing (how did the monocle get there)
> ...


banned for BEING A WITCH

BURN THE WITCH BURN THE WITCH


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 19, 2012)

Banned cuz they tried to burn me... Then I broke the fourth wall and everyone gave up on trying to kill me :/

I miss all the attention


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 19, 2012)

Banned for banning ban ban!
Band class!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 19, 2012)

Banned cuz ohmigosh. ohmigosh, ohmigosh  I got banned by catboy


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 19, 2012)

banned for not having a classy cat


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 19, 2012)

Banned cuz she doesn't mind me putting stuff on her though :/


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 19, 2012)

banned for having a ponie


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 19, 2012)

Banned cuz I don has poneh D:

I has a cat though


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 19, 2012)

you are now banned from the yacht club


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 19, 2012)

Banned cuz WOOHOO!!!
Got banned from there irl, and now, on gbatemp


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 19, 2012)

bannd cuz im banned WAIT WHAT


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 19, 2012)

Banned cuz true


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 19, 2012)

banned JUST BANNED


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 19, 2012)

Bannned

Where d is the amount of fucks I give


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 19, 2012)

banned for saying fuck


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 19, 2012)

Banned cuz... oh hey... would you look at that


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 19, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Banned cuz... oh hey... would you look at that


look at what (gets blind)

banned for blinding me


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 19, 2012)

Banned cuz SUCCESS!!!


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 19, 2012)

banned for going left


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 19, 2012)

Banned cuz I swapped the signs earlier :/


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 19, 2012)

banned for lieing


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 19, 2012)

Banned cuz I always lie


----------



## mokkas (Jun 19, 2012)

You all are under arrest because you dont have good ideas!!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 19, 2012)

Banned cuz my ideas involve alot of murder... so I guess they inherently aren't good


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 19, 2012)

Banned cuz what are you talking about? That's a brilliant idea!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 19, 2012)

Banned cuz of course it's brillient 

It's just not... good... its bad... evil...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 19, 2012)

Banned cuz morals, where were mine again?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 19, 2012)

Banned cuz I asume the same place mine are 

ON THE MOO-AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 19, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 19, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 19, 2012)

Flutter  ed


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 19, 2012)

ed 

wait


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 19, 2012)

Oh... my...  ed


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 19, 2012)

ed


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 19, 2012)

It's... so big 

And hard 

This will work wonderfully as my new sledge hammer


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 19, 2012)

But...it IS a sledge hammer


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 19, 2012)

Oh... 

Banned for tricking me >_


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 19, 2012)

What did you think it was?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 19, 2012)

Well... umm...  What I though it was...


----------



## Hyunckel (Jun 19, 2012)

You are banned for having animated ponnies in your sig.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 19, 2012)

Banned cuz technically, it's only one animated pony


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 19, 2012)

Banned cuz it's still animated


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 19, 2012)

Banned cuz I kinda wish more people would click on my sig... /topicchange]


----------



## Narayan (Jun 19, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Banned cuz I kinda wish more people would click on my sig... /topicchange]


*clicks*
that's one high pony.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 19, 2012)

ed cuz


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 19, 2012)

ed cuz for some reason, I could actually imagine you making that face


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 19, 2012)

Banned cuz... but that IS me making that face!!!
Honestly Tia >_


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 19, 2012)

Banned cuz right... >_


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 19, 2012)

Banned cuz you can be so silly sometimes sis~


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 19, 2012)

Banned cuz yep


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 19, 2012)

banned i click on your ponie sig and it gave me a evil gif


----------



## 1234turtles (Jun 19, 2012)

banned for clicking


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 19, 2012)

banned for only having one post on this page


----------



## 1234turtles (Jun 19, 2012)

banned for having more than one post on this page
edit: gawd dam it new page


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 19, 2012)

multi post on this page i only see one of my post on this page


banned for lieing



EDIT: ok now im lieing


----------



## 1234turtles (Jun 19, 2012)

banned for saying i'm lieing that hurt my feelings.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 19, 2012)

1234turtles said:


> banned for saying i'm lieing that hurt my feelings.


banned cuz HOW CARES you gonna go cry in the corner




/


----------



## 1234turtles (Jun 19, 2012)

nukeboy95 said:


> 1234turtles said:
> 
> 
> > banned for saying i'm lieing that hurt my feelings.
> ...


banned cause mean


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 19, 2012)

1234turtles said:


> nukeboy95 said:
> 
> 
> > 1234turtles said:
> ...


banned cuz * knocks you down and start kicking you yelling WIMP GANNA GO CRY TO YOUR MOMY


----------



## 1234turtles (Jun 19, 2012)

nukeboy95 said:


> 1234turtles said:
> 
> 
> > nukeboy95 said:
> ...


banned cause I defend myself and beat you up


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 19, 2012)

1234turtles said:


> nukeboy95 said:
> 
> 
> > 1234turtles said:
> ...


banned cuz i pulll out a glock and oh wait YOUR DEAD


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 19, 2012)

banned for being dead


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 19, 2012)

Banned for self-banning


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 20, 2012)

ed cuz this bike won't ride itself


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 20, 2012)

banned cuz I CAN RIDE MY BIKE WITH NO HANDLE BARS


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 20, 2012)

Banned cuz... and? I can ride a unicycle


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 20, 2012)

banned cuz that was a song quote

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w64r2M_TtbI


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 20, 2012)

Banned cuz  SO YOU CAN'T ACTUALLY RIDE A BIKE WITH NO HANDLEBARS?!

Aww...


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 20, 2012)

banned cuz i ride a skim-bourd with no handle-bars


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 20, 2012)

Banned cuz *rides an icecar*


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 20, 2012)

Banned for not being in the bunker!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 20, 2012)

Banned cuz *goes to bunker*


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 20, 2012)

banned cuz screw being in a group more mouths to feed

im in my own bunker 7.7-miles under-water IN SPACE


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 20, 2012)

Banned cuz I accident made a hole thar...


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 20, 2012)

banned for  lieing

it just me in my bunker 7-7mile under-water IN SPACE


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 20, 2012)

Banned cuz... I estimate you have 5 minutes left to live in that bunker...


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 20, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Banned cuz... I estimate you have 5 minutes left to live in that bunker...


BANNED CUZ TELL ME IF you are in my bunker than where is it located


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 20, 2012)

nukeboy95 said:


> FrozenIndignation said:
> 
> 
> > Banned cuz... I estimate you have 5 minutes left to live in that bunker...
> ...


It was on the fridge~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
*suffocates*


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 20, 2012)

banned for lieing MY BUNKER DOUS NOT havE A fridge


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 20, 2012)

Banned cuz I installed it


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 20, 2012)

banned for lieing U F**KING LIER


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 20, 2012)

Banned cuz it's kinda what I do... I always lie


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 20, 2012)

Banned cuz
Dragonite


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 20, 2012)

Banned cuz *unseals watch*
Chrno vs Dragonite


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 20, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Banned cuz *unseals watch*
> Chrno vs Dragonite


Never.
It cant happen


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 20, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> FrozenIndignation said:
> 
> 
> > Banned cuz *unseals watch*
> ...


Aww... *seals watch* I has hoping to witness an epic battle 
A heartfull battle of love!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 20, 2012)

Banned cuz frisbees are awesome~


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 20, 2012)

Banned cuz *gets hit in the head by one*
*tilts head 90 degrees*


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 20, 2012)

Banned cuz oops 

*throws a frisbee into a portal*


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 20, 2012)

*portal opens near my head*
*tilts a further 90 degrees*
Banned cuz this hurts far worse than it looks...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 20, 2012)

Banned cuz 

*throws two more frisbees*

Now you tilted your head 360 degrees


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 20, 2012)

@*Hydreigon BANNED FOR NOT BEING ON AT 3 AM*pst


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 20, 2012)

Banned cuz I probably fell asleep...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 20, 2012)

Banned cuz insomnia is not perfect ;O;


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 20, 2012)

Banned cuz I was probably bored out of my mind... ;O;


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 20, 2012)

BANNED FOR DRINK SOME F**KING coffee


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 20, 2012)

Banned cuz drinking coffee? better drink my own piss...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 20, 2012)

Banned cuz coffee refuses to work for me...how very odd :/


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 20, 2012)

Banned cuz you've also built up an immunity?!


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 20, 2012)

Banned cuz probably... it is the case until I pour around 6 or 8 packets of sugar


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 20, 2012)

banned then have a caffeine shot in to your arm


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 20, 2012)

Banned cuz I'm on a coffee based life support system...

I still sleep somehow... right?


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 20, 2012)

Banned cuz I don't think that'll have any effect on me either, but still worth a try 
ninja'd again? damn, I really am tired >_


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 20, 2012)

banned for being a ****y


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 20, 2012)

Banned cuz I'm not a flower nor am I a cat.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 20, 2012)

I used to be a ****, but then I uncensored myself... now I'm a used banana


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 20, 2012)

Banned cuz I used to make arrow to the knee jokes, but then...

Oh wait, I didn't


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 20, 2012)

banned for useing a banana to do unspeakable things


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 20, 2012)

Banned cuz






I'm watching you...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 20, 2012)

Banned cuz no one used me


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 20, 2012)

Banned cuz when life gives you bananas, stare at them...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 20, 2012)

True... or spam them in mario kart 7...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 20, 2012)

Banned cuz I can't even count how many times I fell because of them ;O;


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 20, 2012)

banned for hiding your love


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 20, 2012)

Banned cuz... It's true... I LOVE ALCOHOL!!!

I HAVE A PROBLEM


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 20, 2012)

banned go here http://lmgtfy.com/?q=ALCOHOL+rehab


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 20, 2012)

Banned cuz NO!!! I'M NEVER GOING BACK THERE AGAIN ;O:


----------



## Anon10W1z (Jun 20, 2012)

Banned because of a horrible choice.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 20, 2012)

Banned cuz I actually hate alcohol... but don't tell @[member='nukeboy95']
It would suck if @[member='nukeboy95'] found out i was lying again...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 20, 2012)

Banned for lying! ;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 20, 2012)

Banned cuz I always lie


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 20, 2012)

Banned cuz that's why I hardly believe anything I hear or read


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 20, 2012)

Banned cuz people IRL always seem to assume I'm lying... I blame the fact that I always smile no matter what I say~


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 20, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Banned cuz I actually hate alcohol... but don't tell @[member='nukeboy95']
> It would suck if @[member='nukeboy95'] found out i was lying again...


BANNED FOR LIEING


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 20, 2012)

Banned cuz he found my post D:

EVERYBODY PANIC!!!


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 20, 2012)

_*banned for F*CKING LIEING*_


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 20, 2012)

Banned cuz she always does...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 20, 2012)

Banned cuz you put my name in your sig... now i begrudgingly have to increase my rating of it by 2 points >_


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 20, 2012)

Banned cuz your name is in mine too


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 20, 2012)

ed cuz I know!!!


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 20, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Banned cuz you put my name in your sig... now i begrudgingly have to increase my rating of it by 2 points >_


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 20, 2012)

Banned cuz I assume she did


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 20, 2012)

Hydreigon said:


> Banned cuz I assume she did


but did u


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 20, 2012)

nukeboy95 said:


> FrozenIndignation said:
> 
> 
> > Banned cuz you put my name in your sig... now i begrudgingly have to increase my rating of it by 2 points >_


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 20, 2012)

Banned cuz that "someone" was me ;O;


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 20, 2012)

banned for




Spoiler



LIEING AGAIN YOU Fu**ING LIER


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 20, 2012)

Banned cuz I caked


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 20, 2012)

nukeboy95 said:


> banned for
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 20, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 20, 2012)

Hydreigon said:


> Banned cuz


HAHA ITS PEANUT


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 20, 2012)

Banned cuz it's obviously the elephant


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 20, 2012)

Banned cuz... I am overwhelmed with stupid...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 20, 2012)

Banned cuz well, excuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuse me, princess! ;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 20, 2012)

Banned cuz i'm so hungry, I could eat an octorok


----------



## 1234turtles (Jun 20, 2012)

banned cause i was on page 3777


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 20, 2012)

Banned cuz I'm on too many pages >_


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 20, 2012)

banned cuz LOOK OVER THERE


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 20, 2012)

Banned cuz... *sigh*


----------



## Minox (Jun 20, 2012)

Banned for whining :3


----------



## Paarish (Jun 20, 2012)

banned for whining about whining :3


----------



## Minox (Jun 20, 2012)

Banned for whining about me whining about someone else whining :3


----------



## Paarish (Jun 20, 2012)

banned for whining about me whining about you whining about someone's else whining :3


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 20, 2012)

banned for being a *Former staff*


----------



## Minox (Jun 20, 2012)

Banned for being too slow :3


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 20, 2012)

banned cuz i just got back on (playing monster hunter)


----------



## Minox (Jun 20, 2012)

nukeboy95 said:


> banned for being *not being* a *Former staff*


Banned because I'm going to reuse parts of this post of yours :3


----------



## Paarish (Jun 20, 2012)

banned for using kawaii face :3


----------



## Minox (Jun 20, 2012)

Banned for not typing in かわいい in hiragana :3


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 20, 2012)

banned for quoting me


----------



## Minox (Jun 20, 2012)

Banned for not quoting me :3


----------



## Paarish (Jun 20, 2012)

Minox_IX said:


> Banned for not typing in かわいい in hiragana :3


banned cos work computer doesn't let me


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 20, 2012)

Minox_IX said:


> Banned for not quoting me :3


BANNED FOR LIEING




Minox_IX said:


> nukeboy95 said:
> 
> 
> > banned for being *not being* a *Former staff*
> ...


----------



## Minox (Jun 20, 2012)

Banned because :3


----------



## Paarish (Jun 20, 2012)

banned cos :


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 20, 2012)

banned im done with the game FOR NOW


----------



## Minox (Jun 20, 2012)

Banned because :>


----------



## Paarish (Jun 20, 2012)

banned cos there's nothing to smile about >:c


----------



## Minox (Jun 20, 2012)

Banned because that doesn't stop me from smiling :D


----------



## Paarish (Jun 20, 2012)

banned cos


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 20, 2012)

Banned cuz Black-Ice =Ban evading since 2012


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 20, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 20, 2012)

Banned cu\


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 20, 2012)

Banned cuz I'm probably cancer...


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 20, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Banned cuz I'm probably cancer...


Banned cuz nope.avi


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 20, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 20, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 20, 2012)

banned cuz I MY A PANDA


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 21, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## Deltaechoe (Jun 21, 2012)

Banned because reason for banning sucks


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 21, 2012)

Banned cuz before you assume that a reason for a ban sucks, look for the context.


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 21, 2012)

Banned cuz banned cuz banned cuz


----------



## Anon10W1z (Jun 21, 2012)

Banned cuz WHY U BAN SO MANY PEEPS! (@FrozenIndignation)


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 21, 2012)

Banned cuz I wanted to ban more people than any moderator EVAH!!!


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 21, 2012)

banned cuz DONT ASK


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 21, 2012)

Banned cuz the world depends on cookie dough to make it through the night


----------



## Anon10W1z (Jun 21, 2012)

Banned cuz sure it does


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 21, 2012)

Banned cuz the monocle...it tells me to kill... p_o


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 21, 2012)

Banned cuz Killing


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 21, 2012)

Banned cuz my monocles always tell me to kill... I call him fluffy 
(even though his real name is tempus temporis  )


----------



## Anon10W1z (Jun 21, 2012)

banned cuz - wait, u really have monocles?


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 21, 2012)

Banned cuz why wouldn't she?


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 21, 2012)

Banned cuz they are quite fashionable o_q
and great for murderous intent


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 21, 2012)

Banned cuz people always die when I sing


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 21, 2012)

banned cuz WHY AREN'T YOU BANNED


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 21, 2012)

Banned cuz she defies all logic


----------



## triassic911 (Jun 21, 2012)

You are banned for the horn on your head.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 21, 2012)

banned for getting banned while being banned


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 21, 2012)

Banned cuz this horn gives me maaaaaaaaaaaaagical poooooooooooooooower


----------



## triassic911 (Jun 21, 2012)

Banned for imitating this Pokemon:


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 21, 2012)

Banned cuz... If I were to immitate a pokemon it would be something cooler... like froslass


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 21, 2012)

banned cuz good-night


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 21, 2012)

Banned cuz you know what this calls for?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JQ1ZOFNBL68


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 21, 2012)

Banned cuz just woke up. It's 5:30AM 

YAY~ Can't sleep~


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 21, 2012)

Banned cuz YAY INSOMNIA


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 21, 2012)

Banned cuz I might just fall asleep in front of my computer 

But...I'll make sure that won't happen.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 21, 2012)

Banned cuz *uses sleep magic*
*fails*


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 21, 2012)

Banned cuz *uses worry seed on self*

*nothing to worry about, but is still given insomnia*


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 21, 2012)

Banned cuz *worries people will experiment on luna again*
*never sleeps again*


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 21, 2012)

Banned cuz *hands luna a portal gun*


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 21, 2012)

Banned cuz *uses it to launch self to the moon so she can sleep without fear*
Why is luna speeking in third person again?


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 21, 2012)

Banned cuz we think it's a stupid idea too


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 21, 2012)

Banned cuz Black-ice enters thread!
*entry fanfare*


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 21, 2012)

Banned cuz we could not be happier... is that not clear?


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 21, 2012)

Banned cuz nope.avi


----------



## triassic911 (Jun 21, 2012)

Banned because the fucking horn!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 21, 2012)

Banned cuz let's build a snowman~


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 21, 2012)

Banned cuz let's demolish it when we're done


----------



## triassic911 (Jun 21, 2012)

Banned because of hair.


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 21, 2012)

Banned cuz my mane? ._.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 21, 2012)

Banned cuz I REALLY LIKE HER MANE!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 21, 2012)

Banned cuz *looks at pokemon black/white 2 thread, sees member under the username Luna*

(WHO ARE YOU!?)


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 21, 2012)

Banned cuz we had our name taken...
We are deeply ashamed...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 21, 2012)

Banned cuz 

Celestia isn't taken


----------



## triassic911 (Jun 21, 2012)

Banned because you stayed up all night.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 21, 2012)

Banned cuz I never sleep... so that's why I can do that


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 21, 2012)

Banned cuz no, I just woke up really, really early ._.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 21, 2012)

Banned cuz I never sleep


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 21, 2012)

Banned cuz sure you don't


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 21, 2012)

Banned cuz I just freeze myself in a giant pillar


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 21, 2012)

Banned cuz ah, maybe it's best not to question you...


----------



## Queno138 (Jun 21, 2012)

Banned for using a Trademark Name of a Pokemon as your Name, which is also completely unrelated to the unicorn
(shouldn't you be keldeo?)


----------



## Anon10W1z (Jun 21, 2012)

Banned cuz I'M TEH REAL ADMINISTRATOR!

[email protected]


----------



## xXMortalKombatXx (Jun 21, 2012)

banned because you are tring to impersonate an administrator


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 21, 2012)

Banned cuz we were all administrators once...


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 21, 2012)

Banned cuz mods


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 21, 2012)

Banned cuz two new warns?


----------



## triassic911 (Jun 22, 2012)

Banned for screen capping!


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 22, 2012)

Hydreigon said:


> Banned cuz we were all administrators once...


banned cuz where not all admins


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 22, 2012)

Banned cuz right, some were "Banned!!" and others were still newcomers


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 22, 2012)

Banned cuz I want to get Banned!! one day


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 22, 2012)

Banned cuz it would be funnier if we all were Banned!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 22, 2012)

Banned!! cuz I agree


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 22, 2012)

Banned!! cuz Banned!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 22, 2012)

Banned cuz D: ed


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 22, 2012)

Banned cuz  ed


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 22, 2012)

Banned cuz F_Fed


----------



## triassic911 (Jun 22, 2012)

banned cuz -_-ed


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 22, 2012)

Banned with Hammed


----------



## TheGhostOutside (Jun 22, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Banned with Hammed



banned for mod impersination and pming me like an absolute cunt


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jun 22, 2012)

Banned because Pokémon

Also because Kingdom Hearts demo isn't long enough.


----------



## mokkas (Jun 22, 2012)

You all are banned because you have too many reasons to ban someone


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 22, 2012)

TheGhostOutside said:


> FrozenIndignation said:
> 
> 
> > Banned with Hammed
> ...


Banned cuz TIS' A LIE!!!

I never pm people ._.;


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 22, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> TheGhostOutside said:
> 
> 
> > FrozenIndignation said:
> ...


Banned cuz


----------



## ScottNorton (Jun 22, 2012)

Banned because C-C-C-COMBO BREAKER!!


----------



## triassic911 (Jun 22, 2012)

combo banned


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 22, 2012)

Banned comb


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 22, 2012)

Banned for breaking a comb


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 22, 2012)

auto-hammerban active

@										*Hydreigon is now banned for cheating*


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 22, 2012)

Banned cuz F-F-F-FAILURE!


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 22, 2012)

Hydreigon said:


> Banned cuz F-F-F-FAILURE!


im sorry you just banned your self


----------



## Sheimi (Jun 22, 2012)

banned cuz you have a danasoft sign


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 22, 2012)

Banned cuz i have da powa and im abusing it


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 22, 2012)

banned for spaming


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 22, 2012)

Banned for banning me


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 23, 2012)

hope u know thet has been used 731 times


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 23, 2012)

Banned cuz citation needed


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 23, 2012)

Hydreigon said:


> Banned cuz citation needed


Banned cuz


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 23, 2012)

Banned cuz SIMBA ;O;


----------



## FIX94 (Jun 23, 2012)

banned cuz 56858


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 23, 2012)

Hydreigon said:


> Banned cuz SIMBA ;O;


----------



## FIX94 (Jun 23, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> O.o


Banned cuz banning for nothing


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 23, 2012)

FIX94 said:


> Black-Ice said:
> 
> 
> > O.o
> ...


Banned for banning me over what this thread has become for the last 1000+ pages


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 23, 2012)

Banned for pickles


----------



## FIX94 (Jun 23, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> FIX94 said:
> 
> 
> > Black-Ice said:
> ...


Banned because I wanna see if this thread can hit over
[yt]SiMHTK15Pik[/yt]
pages


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 23, 2012)

Banned for Catboy


----------



## FIX94 (Jun 23, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> Banned cuz
> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=P3ALwKeSEYs


Banned cuz
[yt]3SX3JnUhTaE[/yt]


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 23, 2012)

FIX94 said:


> Black-Ice said:
> 
> 
> > Banned cuz
> ...


*Banned cuz*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aVn1BpnLrXs&feature=related


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 23, 2012)

dennaB


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 23, 2012)

Hydreigon said:


> dennaB


LOL zuc dennaB


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 23, 2012)

taw zuc dennaB


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 23, 2012)

Banned with a a htiw dennab


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 23, 2012)

Banned with a banana


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 23, 2012)

Banned cuz Luna must be changeling...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 23, 2012)

Banned cuz where else could she have gone when Chrysalis showed up?


----------



## triassic911 (Jun 23, 2012)

banned just cause


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 23, 2012)

Banned cuz luna IS Chrysalis!!!

... They're never in a scene together


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 23, 2012)

Banned cuz 1000


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 23, 2012)

Banned cuz 8661


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 23, 2012)

Hydreigon said:


> Banned cuz 8661


Banned cuz o.o


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 23, 2012)

Banned cuz make that 8662


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 23, 2012)

Hydreigon said:


> Banned cuz make that 8662



Banned cuz O.O


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 23, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 23, 2012)

Banned cuz 0.0


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 23, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 23, 2012)

Banned cuz *.*


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 23, 2012)

Banned cuz ಠ_ಠ


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 23, 2012)

Banned Cuz @[email protected]


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 23, 2012)

Banned cuz ಠ_ರೃ


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 23, 2012)

Banned cuz o_q


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 23, 2012)

Banned cuz p_o


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 23, 2012)

Banned cuz p_q


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 23, 2012)

Banned cuz O_Q


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 23, 2012)

Banned cuz P_Q


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 23, 2012)

Banned cuz d_b


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 23, 2012)

Banned cuz T_I


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 23, 2012)

Banned cuz ~_~


----------



## Paarish (Jun 23, 2012)

banned cos I'm bored


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 23, 2012)

Banned cuz play something.
Or start a shitty EoF thread


----------



## Paarish (Jun 23, 2012)

banned cos STFU :


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 23, 2012)

Banned cuz excuse me?


----------



## Paarish (Jun 23, 2012)

banned cos nevermind 
I'm sorry master


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 23, 2012)

Banned cuz its ok.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 23, 2012)

banned cos shut up :


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 23, 2012)

Banned cuz what now?


----------



## Paarish (Jun 23, 2012)

banned cos I'm bored


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 23, 2012)

Banned cuz play Pokemon Conquest


----------



## Paarish (Jun 23, 2012)

Banned cos heeelllll no!


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 23, 2012)

Banned cuz play xbox/ps3
I dunno man


----------



## Paarish (Jun 23, 2012)

Banned cos I found something


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 23, 2012)

Banned cuz what? tell mehhh


----------



## Paarish (Jun 23, 2012)

banned cos Star Ocean for PSP

I still need to finish it anyway ;P


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 23, 2012)

Banned cuz ok,
I'll continue conquest while watching Hackney weekend on TV


----------



## Paarish (Jun 23, 2012)

banned cos awaken! dragon from beyond the clouds!


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 23, 2012)

Banned cuz *calls dragonite to come from the clouds*


----------



## Paarish (Jun 23, 2012)

banned cos you should play it ^~^


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 23, 2012)

Might do, I can download it now if i wanted ^.^


----------



## Paarish (Jun 23, 2012)

banned cos DO EET!


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 23, 2012)

Banned cuz, meh why not


----------



## Paarish (Jun 23, 2012)

banned cos the VA is okay-ish.
And some of the spell animations look eww


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 23, 2012)

Banned cuz, so its not great?


----------



## Paarish (Jun 23, 2012)

banned cos i didn't say that. -.-


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 23, 2012)

Banned cuz mehh. I''l find out when im bothered


----------



## Paarish (Jun 23, 2012)

banned cos yay~~~
^~^


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 23, 2012)

Banned cuz ^,^


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 24, 2012)

Banned cuz star ocean has the best named voice actor in it!!!


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 24, 2012)

Banned cuz hai frozen!!
who who?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 24, 2012)

Banned cuz the person who plays Dorne is credited as Dick Smallberries jr


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 24, 2012)

Banned cuz she said dick
haha


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 24, 2012)

Banned cuz penis


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 24, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 24, 2012)

Banned cuz o.o


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 24, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 24, 2012)

Banned cuz O.O


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 24, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 24, 2012)

Banned because I said so and I am eating dinner right now and thus that makes it official!


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 24, 2012)

Banned cuz I got banned by the Catboy


----------



## Paarish (Jun 24, 2012)

Banned cos be thankful it wasn't any worse ;O;


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 24, 2012)

Banned cuz I should be thankful, I guess...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 24, 2012)

Banned with a pony theme'd baseball bat


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 24, 2012)

Banned with a pinkie themed chainsaw


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 24, 2012)

Banned cuz *dies*


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 24, 2012)

Banned cuz *uses phoenix down*


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 24, 2012)

Banned cuz *revives* 
*gets stab by Sephiroth*
...

*laughs at Sephiroth*
...
*gets killed by Kefka*


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 24, 2012)

banned cuz Caius


----------



## Paarish (Jun 24, 2012)

banned cos you rang?


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 24, 2012)

Banned cuz Caius Ballad


----------



## Paarish (Jun 24, 2012)

banned cos i don't know who that is


----------



## Daemauroa (Jun 24, 2012)

banned for not knowing the ff13-2 awesomeness


----------



## Paarish (Jun 24, 2012)

banned cos there is no awesomeness to be found in that game.


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 24, 2012)

Banned cuz Paary is gamer noob

But at least he knows how bad that game was


----------



## Daemauroa (Jun 24, 2012)

banned because you were right.... once.


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 24, 2012)

Banned cuz that game could have been so much more, if they just added more in-game content.
Its was so damn short compared to XIII not to mention that bullshit anti-climatic overdramatic ending


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 24, 2012)

Banned cuz *revives*


Spoiler: Manlyest Caius


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 24, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Banned cuz *revives*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Manlyest Caius


Banned cuz fail link


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 24, 2012)

Banned cuz >__>:


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 24, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Banned cuz >__>:


Banned cuz...
o.o
That is quite cool


----------



## Paarish (Jun 24, 2012)

banned cos you deserve one


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 24, 2012)

Banned cuz deserve whaat?


----------



## Paarish (Jun 24, 2012)

banned for asking the obvious.


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 24, 2012)

Banned for assuming something not obvious is obvious


----------



## Daemauroa (Jun 24, 2012)

banned for thinking your reality is someone else's reality.


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 24, 2012)

Banned cuz My reality is mine alone


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 24, 2012)

Banned cuz my reality was hungry... so it started eating other people's realities :/


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 24, 2012)

Banned cuz my reality got sent to the moon. By me, because it was being a prick ;O;


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 24, 2012)

Banned cuz My reality is amazing


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 24, 2012)

Banned cuz look at my reality, my reality is amazing

Give it a lick, mmm it tastes just like raisins~


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 24, 2012)

Banned cuz my reality tastes like a slush puppie with every flavour


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 24, 2012)

Banned cuz shut up woman, and get on my horse reality


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 24, 2012)

Banned cuz~


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 24, 2012)

Banned cuz-


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 24, 2012)

Banned cuz ROLLING AROUND AT THE SPEED OF SOUND


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 24, 2012)

Banned cuz nooooooo >_


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 25, 2012)

Banned cuz no one can stop~ the smooze~


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 25, 2012)

Banned cuz call upon the seaponies when you're in distress~


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 25, 2012)

Banned cuz when I was a little filly and the sun was going down~


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 25, 2012)

Banned cuz been dreaming, I've been waiting, to fly with those great ponies~


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 25, 2012)

Banned cuz what they don't know is that I have fooled them all~


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 25, 2012)

Banned cuz a hop, skip and jump, just move your little rump~


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 25, 2012)

Banned cuz look at what we got here brother of mine, it's the same in every town~


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 25, 2012)

Banned cuz you can travel the world, but no one can groove like the girls with the hooves~


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 25, 2012)

Banned cuz when I was just a filly, I found it kinda silly, to see how many other ponies I could meet~


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 25, 2012)

Banned cuz your special day, we celebrate now, the pony way~


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 25, 2012)

Banned cuz c'mon everypony~ smile smile smile~


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 25, 2012)

Banned cuz I'm the creme de la creme, not just another jane doe, yeah~


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 25, 2012)

Banned cuz then shout it out~ Oink oink oink~


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 25, 2012)

Banned cuz giggle at the ghostie(goatse), guffaw at the grossly~


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 25, 2012)

Banned with something... completely different...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 25, 2012)

Banned for something completely different


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 25, 2012)

Banned cuz do you like bananas?


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 25, 2012)

Banned cuz nopenopenope


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 25, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 25, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## Mewgia (Jun 25, 2012)

this thread is banned because it needlessly appears bright yellow when using the dark theme, wtf


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 25, 2012)

^Banned for being a drifter and being from Boston


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 25, 2012)

Banned cuz you are banned


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 25, 2012)

Banned cuz banned


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 25, 2012)

Banned cuz hydreigon


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 25, 2012)

Banned cuz black-ice


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 25, 2012)

Banned cuz 'tia'


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 25, 2012)

Banned cuz...(crap, don't know what to call you...)

Uh... 
KOOPAH SUPREMACY!!! ;O;


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 25, 2012)

Banned cuz KOOPAH!!!
(lets play mk7 im bored)


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 25, 2012)

Banned cuz koopah-ice? ;o;


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 25, 2012)

Banned cuz currently its DragonIce due to my recently resurrected infatuation with Dragonite


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 25, 2012)

Banned cuz currently, FI still calls me H-chan 

I wonder why


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 25, 2012)

Banned cuz 
Even I don't know too much about contractor...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 25, 2012)

Banned cuz she also knows the reason why I sometimes set my gender to female...


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 25, 2012)

Hydreigon said:


> Banned cuz she also knows the reason why I sometimes set my gender to female...


Banned cuz ;O;
could I be a believable girl


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 25, 2012)

Banned cuz someone thought I was a girl before... 

You might be able to fool some people though...


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 25, 2012)

Banned cuz im too obvious now


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 25, 2012)

Banned cuz it's never too late! 

Actually, it might be...


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 25, 2012)

Banned cuz you can have all the fun.
I'll watch and laugh


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 25, 2012)

Banned cuz what fun? There's no fun in cross-dressing D:


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 25, 2012)

Banned cuz it got me an achievement in Dragons Dogma


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 25, 2012)

Banned cuz really? ._.
Cross-dressing does nothing for me...


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 25, 2012)

Banned cuz it was I was bored one day on DD. And havent ever done it since


----------



## Daemauroa (Jun 25, 2012)

Banned because..... PICS OR DIDN'T HAPPEN..... ( or were you talking about that ridiculous Dragon's Dogma trophy?)


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 25, 2012)

Daemauroa said:


> Banned because..... PICS OR DIDN'T HAPPEN..... ( or were you talking about that ridiculous Dragon's Dogma trophy?)


Banned cuz yes. I'am 
Trophy = Achievement


----------



## pistone (Jun 26, 2012)

Banned coz im a archivement


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 26, 2012)

Banned cuz i like confusing people


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 26, 2012)

Banned cuz dude. I like cabbage.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 26, 2012)

Banned cuz this electrical installation is wrong... let me show you *gets electrocuted*


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 26, 2012)

Banned cuz that electrical installation sure is a mmm...beeyetch that likes mmmbananas?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 26, 2012)

Banned cuz it's part of a building... buildings don't eat bananas silly  

They're allergic to bananas, use cake instead


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 26, 2012)

Banned cuz I could just send the entire building to the moon instead...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 26, 2012)

Banned cuz the moon likes bananas, but only when people are watching


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 26, 2012)

Banned cuz the moon is a beeyetch that likes bananas


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 26, 2012)

Banned cuz don't like the moon? send it to the- 

...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 26, 2012)

Banned cuz what about mars? It has two moons


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 26, 2012)

Banned cuz *sends moon to phobos*


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 26, 2012)

Banned cuz *sends phobos to deimos*


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 26, 2012)

Banned cuz *makes an ass of herself*


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 26, 2012)

Banned cuz the first thing I thought was goatse. Oh god, why


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 26, 2012)

Banned cuz 

Why!!! >_


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 26, 2012)

Banned cuz you wonder why I'm called "H-chan"...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 26, 2012)

Banned cuz nope, I remember why~


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 26, 2012)

Banned cuz oh god, s4mid4re, what have you done!? >_


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 26, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 26, 2012)

Banned cuz ;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 26, 2012)

Banned cuz

404 post count not found


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 26, 2012)

Banned cuz 467...

Uh...crap, there are no errors I know for 467 ._.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 26, 2012)

Banned cuz true


----------



## pistone (Jun 26, 2012)

banned coz i dont know whats going on >.>


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 26, 2012)

Banned cuz you still have more posts than me


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 26, 2012)

banned cuz im back


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 26, 2012)

Banned cuz exquisite...


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 26, 2012)

banned cuz WHY WonT YOU GET BANNED


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 26, 2012)

Banned cuz I've got diplomatic immunity


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 26, 2012)

Banned cuz OBJECTION!!!


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 26, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 26, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 26, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 26, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 26, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 26, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 26, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## Eerpow (Jun 26, 2012)

Banned cuz...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 26, 2012)

Banned cuz MY STUFF! D:


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 26, 2012)

Banned cuz one of those is mine!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 26, 2012)

Banned cuz someone remind me I don't have 6 PS3s and 6 GBA SPs next time...


----------



## pistone (Jun 26, 2012)

banned coz school is a bitch >.>


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 26, 2012)

Banned cuz yes...yes it is...


----------



## pistone (Jun 26, 2012)

banned coz one day i will love school !!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 27, 2012)

Banned cuz they won't let me ride pogo sticks inside the building


----------



## XFlak (Jun 27, 2012)

banned for being hated by mods


			
				FrozenIndignations signature said:
			
		

> "I hate FI the most just for the record." _-p1ngpong_


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 27, 2012)

Banned cuz AFAIK, he is the only mod who hates me


----------



## XFlak (Jun 27, 2012)

banned for lack of creativity when thinking of reasons to ban people...
_I don't even have anything to do with any mods hating you_


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 27, 2012)

Banned cuz the bubble gum on my table tells me to burn the cookies...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 27, 2012)

Banned cuz the muffins! WHAT HAVE THEY DONE TO MY JUICE BOX!? D:


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 27, 2012)

Banned cuz they recreated the Spanish inquisition!!!


----------



## pistone (Jun 27, 2012)

banned coz true


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 27, 2012)

Banned cuz heya  It's been a while~


----------



## pistone (Jun 27, 2012)

banned coz yeah i miss you and all the others around here   
but now im back


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 27, 2012)

Banned cuz awesome 

Whatever you do, don't look at my post count!!!


----------



## pistone (Jun 27, 2012)

banned coz...........oh my god i was away for what like ..................9 months ............and you still lower than me ??!?!?!?!?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 27, 2012)

Banned cuz phew... crisis averted


----------



## pistone (Jun 27, 2012)

banned coz whaaaaat  your eof post count ...........now thnx to you  i have a inferiority complex


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 27, 2012)

Banned cuz OH SHIT OH SHIT OH SHIT OH SHIT!!! >_


----------



## pistone (Jun 27, 2012)

banned coz you have spend your entire life on eof 
and im so jealous      

p.s where i can see how  many eof post the others have ?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 27, 2012)

Banned cuz lol, IDK


----------



## pistone (Jun 27, 2012)

banned coz ...ok this means im the second with the most post count on eof


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 27, 2012)

Banned cuz hydreigon says hi


----------



## pistone (Jun 27, 2012)

banned coz you edited your post like .......8 times 
and im 2-nd ..........i know it .......those are all lies


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 27, 2012)

Banned cuz I was trying to summon >_<

@[member='Hydreigon']


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 27, 2012)

Banned cuz I was trying to sleep D:


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 27, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 27, 2012)

Banned cuz I'm still tired :/


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 27, 2012)

Banned cuz I should be asleep


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 27, 2012)

Banned cuz it's 10AM 

Maybe I can sleep through the entire day...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 27, 2012)

Banned cuz... CHALLENGE ACCEPTED!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 27, 2012)

Banned cuz I'm not tired anymore...I love you, monster...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 27, 2012)

Banned cuz I love you high concentrated insanity


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 27, 2012)

Banned cuz I love you, talking llama....no one understands our love! >_


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 27, 2012)

Banned cuz i'd rather not be banned ;O;


----------



## Daemauroa (Jun 27, 2012)

Banned for not banned then.


----------



## pistone (Jun 27, 2012)

banned for banning the not banned


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 27, 2012)

Banned for not banning the not banned


----------



## pistone (Jun 27, 2012)

banned coz banning the not banned will result in banning the banned


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 27, 2012)

Banned for banception


----------



## pistone (Jun 27, 2012)

banned coz the time is 12:32am (time for banning )


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 27, 2012)

pistone said:


> banned coz the time is 11:35pm (time for banning )


----------



## pistone (Jun 27, 2012)

banned coz ................where do you live ?


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 27, 2012)

Banned cuz London


----------



## pistone (Jun 27, 2012)

banned coz this explains a lot of thing ............. (not really just the time  )


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 27, 2012)

Banned cuz yesh.


----------



## pistone (Jun 27, 2012)

banned coz you have a biger..................comment count than me in the eof >.>


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 27, 2012)

Banned cuz. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P3ALwKeSEYs


----------



## pistone (Jun 27, 2012)

banned coz


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 28, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## pistone (Jun 28, 2012)

banned coz that dog seams the bigger version of my cat >.>


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 28, 2012)

Banned cuz I love cats too


----------



## pistone (Jun 28, 2012)

banned coz i love dogs too


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 28, 2012)

banned for liking dogs

CATS WILL ALWAYS BE BETTER


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 28, 2012)

Banned cuz cats are awesome, no doubt about that.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 28, 2012)

Banned cuz my cat lets me put stuff on her


----------



## pistone (Jun 28, 2012)

banned coz mine too ...............we are talking about food arent we???


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 28, 2012)

Banned cuz err... maybeh...


----------



## pistone (Jun 28, 2012)

banned coz err..........


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 28, 2012)

Banned cuz *places consoles on cat*


----------



## pistone (Jun 28, 2012)

banned coz *place cat on the console*


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 28, 2012)

Banned cuz *uses cat to fly*


----------



## pistone (Jun 28, 2012)

banned coz *uses the cat to dry*


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 28, 2012)

Banned cuz *uses cat to die*


----------



## pistone (Jun 28, 2012)

banned coz *uses cat to fry*


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 28, 2012)

Banned cuz *give cat fries*


----------



## pistone (Jun 28, 2012)

banned coz *uses cat to lie*


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 28, 2012)

Banned cuz *lies to cat*


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 28, 2012)

Banned for becoming my rival!


----------



## pistone (Jun 28, 2012)

banned coz welcome to capitalism


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 28, 2012)

Banned cuz it seemed like a good idea at the time 

...

 I don't actually remember becoming your rival though...


----------



## pistone (Jun 28, 2012)

banned coz   @[member='frozen']
and ..........what iv miss those 8-9 months there is something i should know ???


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 28, 2012)

Banned cuz... I become master spammer of the EoF... + filler...


----------



## pistone (Jun 28, 2012)

banned coz you already was


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 28, 2012)

Banned cuz I has the mostest EoF posts evah!!!


----------



## pistone (Jun 28, 2012)

banned coz thats false and you know it .........


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 28, 2012)

Banned cuz yes...  ITS ALL FALSE!!!


----------



## pistone (Jun 28, 2012)

banned coz really ...........i was a joke and it comes out to be true


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 28, 2012)

BANNED CUZ I DO HAVE A PROBLEM!!!


----------



## pistone (Jun 28, 2012)

banned coz tell me your problem i may help you


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 28, 2012)

Banned cuz I found a dollar, ALL MY LIFE PROBLEMS ARE SOLVED


----------



## pistone (Jun 28, 2012)

banned coz i lost a $


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 28, 2012)

Banned cuz all of my first world problems ;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 28, 2012)

Banned cuz $1 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Eternal happyness~


----------



## pistone (Jun 28, 2012)

banned coz i never understood the meaning of -------->    ;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 28, 2012)

Banned cuz neither does anyone else...

...

;O;


----------



## pistone (Jun 28, 2012)

banned coz ;O; then


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 28, 2012)

Banned cuz D:

WHAT HAVE I DONE!?

... no wait... I can shift the blame 

...

WHAT HAS SCIENCE DONE!?


----------



## pistone (Jun 28, 2012)

banned coz science does only gives the answer you should make the right questions so it can fit the answer 
 i just wrote


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 28, 2012)

Banned cuz I understood that 

...

I think


----------



## pistone (Jun 28, 2012)

banned coz im curios to know whats your warn status is


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 28, 2012)

Banned cuz it's at 10%


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 28, 2012)

Banned cuz 0%


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 28, 2012)

Banned cuz ;O;


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 28, 2012)

Banned cuz O;O


----------



## pistone (Jun 28, 2012)

banned coz 10%
can i ask you why ?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 28, 2012)

Banned cuz IIRC, you're not meant to discuss warns...

Though, it shouldn't be hard to figure out if you use your imagination...


----------



## pistone (Jun 28, 2012)

banned coz ponies ?


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 28, 2012)

Banned cuz that got a thread locked


----------



## pistone (Jun 28, 2012)

banned coz  i know ...................


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 28, 2012)

Banned cuz that actually got multiple threads locked


----------



## pistone (Jun 28, 2012)

banned coz i know i was there


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 28, 2012)

Banned cuz what happened to the EoF? Now it's full of shit threads, so I'm obligated to make equally shitty posts :/


----------



## pistone (Jun 28, 2012)

banned coz dunno iv bean away for so long .........


----------



## ChaosAngel (Jun 28, 2012)

Banned because conversational banning.


----------



## pistone (Jun 28, 2012)

banned coz..........hi


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jun 29, 2012)

Banned 'cause Keldeo is best pony


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 29, 2012)

Suspended till December 31,1999!


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 29, 2012)

Banned cause you caused a nostalgia trip for me D;


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 29, 2012)

Banned cuz OH NOES, MILLENNIUM BUG D:


----------



## jrk190 (Jun 29, 2012)

Banned Because your mum said so last ight.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 29, 2012)

Banned cuz... but she's been dead this whole time 

D:


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 29, 2012)

Banned cuz ouch.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 29, 2012)

Banned cuz I blame president evil!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 29, 2012)

Banned cuz 

president evil...


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 29, 2012)

Banned cuz...
eh?


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 29, 2012)

Banned cuz I have no idea


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 29, 2012)

Banned for not having an idea


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 29, 2012)

Banned to denounce the evils of beach balls! >_


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 29, 2012)

Banned cuz beach balls are cool


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 29, 2012)

Banned cuz so are frisbees


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 29, 2012)

Banned cuz frizbees


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 29, 2012)

Banned cuz they hurt D:


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 29, 2012)

Banned cuz boomerangs D:


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 29, 2012)

Banned cuz they never return for me :/ guess they need a lot of room...


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 29, 2012)

Banned cuz they chase me


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 29, 2012)

Banned cuz it's one way to play fetch with yourself...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 30, 2012)

Banned cuz I find having a clone works too...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 30, 2012)

Banned cuz I don't have a clone ;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 30, 2012)

Banned cuz my clone has the intellect of a dog... I believe the cause is accident fixing it's sanity... more muffins will be needed to properly test the marshmallows.


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 30, 2012)

Banned cuz it looks like the lemons need to construct additional pylons


----------



## 1234turtles (Jun 30, 2012)

Banned cuz it looks like the lemons need to construct additional pylons


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 30, 2012)

Banned cuz looks like the limes need to construct additional pylons


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 30, 2012)

Banned cuz the pylons need to construct additional lemons


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 30, 2012)

Banned cuz the pylons need to construct additional limes


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 30, 2012)

banned cuz im leaving for a while

@*FrozenIndignation *ban people for me                

*@**Hydreigon *stop banning people it* RUDE*


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 30, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 30, 2012)

Banned cuz I'm "rude"? 
I don't think I can deny that...​


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 30, 2012)

Banned cuz I know >I< am


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 30, 2012)

Banned cuz 

This calls for some discipline


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 30, 2012)

Banned cuz *walks into a wall*

I ARE TEH DISAPLEN NAO?


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 30, 2012)

Banned cuz you're the spy


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 30, 2012)

Banned cuz 

I... I'm not the spy... I... err... BELIEV-*throws hot coffee*


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 30, 2012)

Banned cuz the coffee! D:


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 30, 2012)

Banned cuz *runs away like zoidberg*
Woop-woop-woop-woop-woop


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 30, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 30, 2012)

Banned cuz *and she was never heard from again*


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 30, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 30, 2012)

Banned cuz I love lying


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 30, 2012)

Banned cuz I _never_ lie.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 30, 2012)

Banned cuz I _always_ lie


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 30, 2012)

Banned cuz I totally believe you


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 30, 2012)

Banned cuz ugh >_< I'm so unlucky today... frikken... BLEH!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 30, 2012)

Banned cuz did I ever tell you lady luck told me to fuck off a long time ago?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 30, 2012)

Banned cuz she started throwing cats at me


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 30, 2012)

Banned cuz you took in one of them...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 30, 2012)

Banned cuz one day I'll eat that monkey


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 30, 2012)

Banned cuz one day, I'll be able to walk around without anyone throwing cats at me~


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 30, 2012)

Banned cuz so long as I draw breath, I shall never allow such an injustice to pass!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 30, 2012)

Banned cuz *waits for FI to shout 'you shall not pass' at random stuffs*


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 30, 2012)

*walks up to students before their exams*

YOU!!! SHALL NOT!!! PASS!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 30, 2012)

Banned cuz that must have been one hell of an exam


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 30, 2012)

Banned cuz I liked it when exams were too long for anyone to finish within the alloted time 

It showed that the people who wrote them had no idea what they were doing 

Though... my favorite exam was one that explained, in detail, how to pick locks...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 30, 2012)

Banned cuz my favorite exams are math exams 

I had to mark down incorrect answers on purpose because I found out some people next to me would cheat off of me.

Then when they turn their test and answer sheet in, I quickly mark down the correct ones


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 30, 2012)

Banned cuz 

I love losing points while correcting little mistakes the exam maker made


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 30, 2012)

Banned cuz I loved to screw over the curve in my precalc class... 

Then my teacher had to curve the scores by the SECOND highest score, and I received extra points in addition to my perfect or near-perfect score...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 30, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 30, 2012)

Banned cuz I'm a math nerd


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 30, 2012)

Banned cuz math nerds are awesome


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 30, 2012)

Banned cuz put up a bunch of these signs and you'll know who is a math nerd and who isn't


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 30, 2012)

Banned cuz  I'll never reach that speed on a bike...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 30, 2012)

Banned cuz just keep your foot on the accelerator


----------



## pistone (Jun 30, 2012)

banned coz no gaz..........


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 1, 2012)

Banned cuz uh oh. Time to use my piss as fuel...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 1, 2012)

Banned cuz hydreigon using piss as fuel? Better drink my own fuel...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 1, 2012)

Banned cuz FI drinking her own fuel? Better drink my own piss...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 1, 2012)

Banned cuz someone is drinking their own piss? better drink my own camera


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 1, 2012)

Banned cuz someone is bringing their own camera? Better take a piss into a bottle, then throw said bottle at the camera man...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 1, 2012)

Banned cuz hit by a bottle filled with piss? better clean myself with my own piss...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 1, 2012)

Banned cuz FI cleaning herself with piss? Better drink my own piss...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 1, 2012)

Banned cuz piss stained clothes? better clean with more piss...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 1, 2012)

Banned cuz FI cleaning piss stained clothes with piss? Better help out...with my piss


----------



## Black-Ice (Jul 1, 2012)

Banned cuz water


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 1, 2012)

Banned cuz combo beaker? Better fill it with dist...


----------



## Black-Ice (Jul 1, 2012)

Banned cuz CCCCombo Breaker


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 1, 2012)

Banned cuz dist? 

Dist...dist...piss?


----------



## Black-Ice (Jul 1, 2012)

Banned cuz Water :


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 1, 2012)

Banned cuz 





It is only natural for you to forget, for you obviously can never match his beauty~


----------



## Black-Ice (Jul 1, 2012)

Banned cuz gifs i dont recognise


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 1, 2012)

Banned cuz it's dist... DIST THE-


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 1, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 1, 2012)

Banned cuz I looks silly now...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 1, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 1, 2012)

Banned cuz... oh... my


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 1, 2012)

Banned cuz 

I'm okay with this


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 1, 2012)

Banned cuz *runs into a building made out of jelly*


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 1, 2012)

Banned cuz *stares at a muffin*


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 1, 2012)

Banned cuz it says it's people were attacked by a grey monster who's field of vision is unlike anything they've ever encountered...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 1, 2012)

Banned cuz it also says the grey monster has a pretty destructive ass as well


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 1, 2012)

Banned cuz said destructive ass is rumored to contain an image of several spheres...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 1, 2012)

Banned cuz it also doesn't know what went wrong.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 1, 2012)

Banned cuz it appears to be accident prone...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 1, 2012)

Banned cuz it appears to give another creature with a rainbow mane a massive headache


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 1, 2012)

Banned cuz it appears to be cheering for a cereal of some kind...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 1, 2012)

Banned cuz the cereal's brother is a burger


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 1, 2012)

Banned cuz the cereal and burger have a younger sister that hangs around a chicken and a dictionary...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 1, 2012)

Banned cuz the cereal and the burger also have a rather LARGE extended family...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 1, 2012)

Banned cuz the cereal did not go well with marshmallow... but then they got a bit soggy...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 1, 2012)

Banned cuz the cereal thought a cowboy hat was completely appropriate at a wedding


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 1, 2012)

Banned cuz cereal was in the mud D:


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 1, 2012)

Banned cuz the marshmallow locked herself up in her room


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 1, 2012)

Banned cuz the marshmallow will become a crazy cat marshmallow


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 2, 2012)

Banned cuz I'm stuck with my two annoying little cousins D:


----------



## Black-Ice (Jul 2, 2012)

Banned cuz my ass has been on my sofa all day


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 2, 2012)

Banned cuz I liek bananas


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 2, 2012)

Banned cuz you're a beeeeeeeeeeeeyetch that likes bananas?


----------



## Black-Ice (Jul 2, 2012)

Banana'd coz bans are good for you


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 2, 2012)

Banned cuz I'm oversaturated in bans... needs more  or :angrehfaisez:


----------



## Black-Ice (Jul 2, 2012)

Banned cuz i just noticed your ava has...erm
'upgraded'


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 2, 2012)

ed cuz someone made fun of my old monocle D:


----------



## Black-Ice (Jul 2, 2012)

ed cuz out with the old, in with the new?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 2, 2012)

:angrehfaisez: ed cuz I wonder if anyone will notice where I got the monocle from... 

Nope, no one is that observant~


----------



## Black-Ice (Jul 2, 2012)

Nope. I'm slow anyways so even if the answer is obvious, I wont get it
Thats why you are banned


----------



## ShinyLatios (Jul 2, 2012)

banned because shut up. that's why.


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 2, 2012)

Banned for pissing on people while flying~


----------



## Black-Ice (Jul 3, 2012)

Banned cuz this shall be my last ban.
Banned


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 3, 2012)

Banned cuz well...see ya then :/


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 3, 2012)

Banned cuz this will also be my last ban...

Until I ban again...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 3, 2012)

Banned cuz I'm leaving! 


Spoiler



...My room!





Spoiler



...So I can go to the bathroom!





Spoiler



...Since I need to take a piss


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 3, 2012)

Banned cuz I'm leaving


Spoiler



An image 



Spoiler



of a pony



Spoiler



In this topic



Spoiler



okay not I won't >_


----------



## ThommyDude (Jul 3, 2012)

Banned for saying you may or may not post a picture of a Pony but already having a dancing Pony in your sig!


----------



## EthanObi (Jul 3, 2012)

banned for saying The P word...TWICE*shudders*


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 3, 2012)

Banned cuz piss.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 4, 2012)

Banned for having a name I cannot easily pronounce.


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 4, 2012)

Banned cuz I'm not even sure on how to pronounce it either 

I'll let other people do it for me~


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 4, 2012)

Too lazy to say your own name?
You = lazy
Sloths = lazy
You = Sloth
Banned for being a slow monkey thing!


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 4, 2012)

Banned cuz you got the lazy part right


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 4, 2012)

Um... banned for having 31 characters not including emoticons or spaces in your post!
Yeah you count those...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 4, 2012)

Banned cuz I must...not...count! >_


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Jul 4, 2012)

You are banned for being a flying, flaming, horny pony thing that is bickering with a drugged up, happy go lucky, pink pony.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 4, 2012)

Banned cuz my monocle tells me to burn things...


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 4, 2012)

Banned for having that Rainbow Dash in your sig!
Gah... Captain Hook the Biker Gorilla >_


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 4, 2012)

Banned for flying stuff!


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 4, 2012)

Banned cause I felt like banning someone cause my Zephyr isn't glitching D;


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 4, 2012)

Banned cuz I just killed a spider that was crawling on my arm.


----------



## pistone (Jul 4, 2012)

banned coz the family its going to take revenge


----------



## ThommyDude (Jul 4, 2012)

Banned for "Biker Mice from Mars" Awesomeness


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 4, 2012)

Banned because the anatomy of that coat confuses me...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned cuz the anatomy of that monocle confuses me...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned cuz don't get me started on the anatomy of time traveling monocles... eesh...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned cuz what about the anatomy of the monocle that is able to print time traveling combustible lemon-scented paper?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned cuz just carry the 4


----------



## ThommyDude (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because I don't understand that you don't understand the anatomy of my coat :|


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned cuz when I tried to make an incision with a scalpel, i cut my monitor... perhaps I should have used a grapefruit instead, but they are so hard to reach when tied to a train track...


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Jul 5, 2012)

banned for living in the EOF


----------



## Black-Ice (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned cuz I need to start living in the EoF again. -_-
I get warned everywhere else


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Jul 5, 2012)

banned because you got warned too much


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned cuz... there's stuff outside the EoF!?


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned cuz your avatar is cool



Black-Ice said:


> Banned cuz I need to start living in the EoF again. -_-
> I get warned everywhere else


I get warned everywhere...I'm at 40% lol.


----------



## Black-Ice (Jul 5, 2012)

Suprgamr232 said:


> Banned cuz your avatar is cool
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Banned cuz I see.
Im at 50%


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned cuz ;
Suddenly my warn level feels so minor...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned cuz mine doesn't exist 

Maybe...since I don't exist outside of the EoF


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned cuz all my warns were for stuff I did inside EoF 
I'm special like that~ 

Or... mentally retarded... depends on who you ask


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned cuz you're not mentally retarded 

What does being a brony have anything to do with genetics?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned cuz  nothing...


Yet


----------



## Black-Ice (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned cuz p1ng thinks im retarded


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned cuz AFAIK, he thinks EVERYONE is retarded... maybe


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned cuz I act retarded IRL to put myself on the level of some people


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned cuz I do or say one or two intelligent things IRL and people start thinking I'm smart... My plan to act ignorant keeps failing D:


----------



## Black-Ice (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned cuz I act retarded sometimes on the interwebs and IRL to have fun.
In reality i'm a smart-ass who looks down upon others


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned cuz I am an enigma and a paragon of unpredictability...

Maybe...


----------



## Black-Ice (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned cuz I was an enigma before it was cool


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned cuz I act like Suprgamr IRL. Here...not so much


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned cuz... *avatar is tia*
I could see you being like that


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned cuz 

I only act like a prick to people who irritate me~


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned cuz  
I avoid everyone to the point where most people are unaware I exist~


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned cuz I pretend I don't exist


----------



## Black-Ice (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned cuz I may or may not exist...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned cuz I don't exist outside of the temp... though my insanity is still used in everyday objects~


----------



## Black-Ice (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned cuz what is black-ice


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned cuz black-ice is you... maybe... add some salt and dirt to taste... throw in a horse shoe for muffin summoning ritual, and you can also hop away like an eagle  piloting a blimp~


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned cuz what is H-chan


----------



## Black-Ice (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned cuz suddenly everything is all so clear to me o.o


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned cuz I cleaned my glasses too


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned cuz I still can't see


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned cuz stop cleaning them with- oh... OH...


----------



## Black-Ice (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned cuz seeing is believing


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned cuz what? WHAT?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned cuz... Oh... oh my... how indecent of you... h-chan


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned cuz I don't even realize I'm doing anything at all


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned cuz  T-t-t-THAT'S NO EXCUSE H-CHAN!!! >_


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned cuz I can't hear you over the sound of...of whatever I'm doing~!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned cuz D:


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned cuz I'm drinking my juice box, why do you keep looking at me like that!? D:


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for stealing fluttershy's juice box D:


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned cuz I bought it myself D:

And fluttershy's way the hell over there, drinking her juice box as well


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned cuz I WILL SAVE FLUTTERSHY'S JUICE BOX THE ONLY WAY I KNOW HOW!!!

*activates royal canterlot voice*


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned cuz sis, you scared fluttershy D:


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned cuz tis' okay tia, twilight sparkle closed the door before she could escape.


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned cuz I'm jelly of your new plushie ._.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned cuz I shall hugz her, and  z her~


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned cuz look, she's scared to death...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned cuz we declare this to be best plushy ever!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned cuz suddenly, pinkie pie.

And why am I reading while checking swapnote/gbatemp? Homework takes priority... >_


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned cuz  because I'm an epic distraction~


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned cuz there's bound to be mistakes in this, so I'll look it over when I'm not tired...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned cuz it was a mistake to make that many potato chips... AND EAT EM!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned cuz I just realized I graphed every single one of these equations incorrectly...

Need coffee >_


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned cuz coffee solves all my problems... partially because I've had my math teachers spill coffee on my work before :/


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned cuz according to this problem, a bee can travel at a speed of 70mph


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned cuz SOMEONE STOLE MY BEE GUN IDEA!?
A deadly bee weapon... bees. my god.


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned cuz it's a "super powered bee."


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned cuz DAMN YOU MEXICAN BEE-MAN!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned cuz I'm not Mexican 

Nor am I a bee 

Nor am I a man


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because you aren't a bee


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 6, 2012)

Banned cuz you're back 

Hai~


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Jul 6, 2012)

Banned because hai to you too :3


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 6, 2012)

Banned cuz I'm guessing school kept you away from the temp...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 6, 2012)

Banned cuz O hai thar


----------



## Black-Ice (Jul 6, 2012)

Banned cuz I'M THE THIRD WHEEL OF THIS THREAD!!
NOONE ELSE :


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 6, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> Banned cuz I'M THE THIRD WHEEL OF THIS THREAD!!
> NOONE ELSE :<


Banned cuz that must make me the fourth wheel :/


----------



## Black-Ice (Jul 6, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Black-Ice said:
> 
> 
> > Banned cuz I'M THE THIRD WHEEL OF THIS THREAD!!
> ...


Banned cuz Fixed


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 6, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> FrozenIndignation said:
> 
> 
> > Black-Ice said:
> ...


Foxed


----------



## Black-Ice (Jul 6, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Black-Ice said:
> 
> 
> > FrozenIndignation said:
> ...


Floxed


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 6, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> FrozenIndignation said:
> 
> 
> > Black-Ice said:
> ...


Quoted for


----------



## Black-Ice (Jul 6, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Black-Ice said:
> 
> 
> > FrozenIndignation said:
> ...


 ed cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 6, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> FrozenIndignation said:
> 
> 
> > Black-Ice said:
> ...


 ed cuz


----------



## Black-Ice (Jul 6, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Black-Ice said:
> 
> 
> > FrozenIndignation said:
> ...


 ed cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 6, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> FrozenIndignation said:
> 
> 
> > Black-Ice said:
> ...


 ed cuz


----------



## Black-Ice (Jul 6, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Black-Ice said:
> 
> 
> > FrozenIndignation said:
> ...


 ed cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 6, 2012)

C-C-C-CORNCOB BREAKER



D:


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Jul 6, 2012)

Banned because of the quotes 0_o


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 6, 2012)

ShinyJellicent12321 said:


> Banned because of the quotes 0_o


Banned cuz


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Jul 6, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> ShinyJellicent12321 said:
> 
> 
> > Banned because of the quotes 0_o
> ...


Banned because we're starting quotes again? O.o BRING IT ON


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 6, 2012)

Banned cuz no thnx


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Jul 6, 2012)

Banned because
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gonNutXijdI


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 6, 2012)

Banned cuz 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4F4qzPbcFiA


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 6, 2012)

Bannedana!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 6, 2012)

Banana~


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 6, 2012)

Banana phone!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 6, 2012)

Banned cuz my cat refuses to pick up her phone


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Jul 6, 2012)

BANNED JUST BECAUSE YOUR CAT DIDN'T PICK UP HER PHONE


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 6, 2012)

Banned cuz she tried calling the white house too


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 6, 2012)

Banned cuz I refuse to pay for the phone bills of her calling the white house


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Jul 6, 2012)

Banned because the White House does not bill cats.


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 6, 2012)

Banned cuz they bill anyone BUT cats D:


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Jul 6, 2012)

Banned because a new discovery shows that the White House has been secretly ruling the population of cats in USA. They call themselves the WCC.P? (We Control Cats. Problem?)


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 6, 2012)

Banned cuz I suppose this is my cat's revenge >_


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 6, 2012)

Banned cuz your cat isn't affected


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 6, 2012)

Banned cuz *places stuff on cat*


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 6, 2012)

Banned cuz *places FI on cat*


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 6, 2012)

Banned cuz D: no, not again!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 6, 2012)

Banned cuz what is it?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 6, 2012)

Banned cuz my cat's claws got stuck in my skin


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 6, 2012)

Banned cuz oh, my...that's...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 6, 2012)

Banned cuz it hurts when I pull her away 

And that's why I'm completely covered in scratches


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 6, 2012)

Banned cuz maybe your cat doesn't enjoy hugs... 

Hug her until she enjoys them


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 6, 2012)

Banned cuz if I keep hugging her, I won't get scratched... it's when I pull her away though... that her embedded claws start to scratch...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 6, 2012)

Banned cuz then don't stop hugging her


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 6, 2012)

Banned cuz D: but I want to do stuff...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 6, 2012)

Banned cuz do stuff...while hugging her


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 6, 2012)

Banned cuz I can't operate a chainsaw while hugging her D:


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 6, 2012)

Banned cuz yeah, I guess you're right >_


----------



## Black-Ice (Jul 6, 2012)

Banned cuz Meow


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 6, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> Banned cuz Meow


*hugs*
...


----------



## Black-Ice (Jul 6, 2012)

Banned cuz  
*accepts hug*
...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 6, 2012)

Banned cuz... hey... wait-a-minute... You're not my cat!!!

*continues hugging*


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 6, 2012)

Banned cuz just pretend that you're hugging your cat


----------



## Black-Ice (Jul 6, 2012)

Banned cuz 
meow


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 6, 2012)

Banned cuz *hugs*


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 6, 2012)

Banned cuz... on closer inspection... BI is not a cat... 
that would mean...



...

...



BI... is not...



A DOG!!!

no... no wait...

*unseals watch*

You're not a cat D: !!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 6, 2012)

Banned cuz dogs are still cute :<

*continues hugging*


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 6, 2012)

Banned cuz of course they are 

It just so happens that BI isn't a dog :/


----------



## Black-Ice (Jul 6, 2012)

Banned cuz *rawr*
So...Im just chillin' here. full form and everything


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 6, 2012)

Banned cuz you're easier to hug like this~


----------



## Black-Ice (Jul 6, 2012)

Banned cuz ahh great thinking as always


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Jul 6, 2012)

Banned because of thoughts


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 6, 2012)

Banned cuz my thinking involves explosives 

Well... usually...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 6, 2012)

Banned cuz my thinking involves incredibly abstract ideas...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 6, 2012)

Banned cuz my thoughts are more unpredictable than I am


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 6, 2012)

Banned cuz hey, look! A DISTRACTION!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 6, 2012)

Banned cuz I've already seen the distraction :/


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 6, 2012)

Banned cuz that didn't go very well... >_


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 6, 2012)

Banned cuz HEY LOOK, A POGO STICK D:


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 6, 2012)

Banned cuz no one's on it


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 6, 2012)

Banned cuz MY DISTRACTION WORKED!!!

*steals cake*


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 6, 2012)

Banned cuz MY CAKE! D:


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 6, 2012)

Banned cuz 

is this... AP!? D:


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 6, 2012)

Banned cuz yep 

More complex than the AP on machomuu's coffee!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 6, 2012)

Banned cuz GLaDOS helped me crack the AP


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 6, 2012)

Banned cuz sonofabitch! 

Already? D:


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 6, 2012)

Banned cuz she has mastered the ancient art of cake


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 7, 2012)

Banned cuz they still look deformed though... :/


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 7, 2012)

Banned cuz that's natural when you sprinkle implosive sugar


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 7, 2012)

Banned cuz that's powdered sugar 

That reminds me, why the hell did I sprinkle powdered sugar on a cake?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 7, 2012)

Banned cuz you did it when you sneezed...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 7, 2012)

Banned cuz I sneeze powdered sugar... 

Ooh, ooh! Does that mean I sneeze confetti too?


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Jul 7, 2012)

Banned because you in fact do NOT sneeze confetti, but sneeze icing


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 7, 2012)

Banned cuz D: well, that's disappointing >_


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Jul 7, 2012)

Banned because that's very interesting?


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 7, 2012)

Banned cuz screw you, laws of physics, you can't tell me what I can and can't do! If I wanna piss rainbows, then I going to piss a damn rainbow >_


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 8, 2012)

Banned cuz hydreigon is pissing a rainbow? Better drink my own rainbow...


----------



## Lucifer666 (Jul 8, 2012)

Banned for Bear Grylls reference.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 8, 2012)

Someone noticed the reference? Better ban the poster...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 8, 2012)

Bananas


----------



## Daemauroa (Jul 8, 2012)

banned because apples.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 8, 2012)

"Ban"d-aid


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 8, 2012)

A rubber "ban"d


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 8, 2012)

Old "Ban"


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 9, 2012)

My rum is all gone and I'm gonna blame you ban! :


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 9, 2012)

Banned cuz... why is the rum gone!?


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 9, 2012)

Banned cuz the rum is sentient; it grew legs and ran away!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 9, 2012)

Banned cuz D= WHA-!? 

TO THE RUM-CATCHING-MO-BILE!!!


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 9, 2012)

bananananananananananned!  Banned mobile away!


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 9, 2012)

TO THE MOOOOOOOOOOOON!!!


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 9, 2012)

20 YEARS DUNGEON!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 9, 2012)

Banned with a portable banana phone


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 9, 2012)

Banned because your avi confused me when it changed! oAo


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 9, 2012)

Banned cuz ADACHI STRIKES AGAIN!!!


----------



## MusicBeyblader (Jul 10, 2012)

^Banned for having a chat on the banning thread...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 10, 2012)

Banned cuz my handwriting got progressively worse over the years.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 10, 2012)

Banned cuz my handwriting depends purely on my mood :/


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 10, 2012)

Banned cuz my handwriting is just horrid ;O;


----------



## Black-Ice (Jul 10, 2012)

Banned for changing sig


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 10, 2012)

Banned cuz changed an awesome sig for an awesome sig~


----------



## Black-Ice (Jul 10, 2012)

Banned cuz Dragonite sig


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 10, 2012)

Banned cuz...
; *has an idea to put monocles on dragonite~*


----------



## Black-Ice (Jul 10, 2012)

Banned cuz ;O;

...


...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 10, 2012)

Banned cuz this thread needs moar monocles


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 10, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## Black-Ice (Jul 10, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Banned cuz


Banned cuz ;O;
i r speechless


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 10, 2012)

Banned cuz


Spoiler: With reflectivy effecty thingy in monocles


----------



## Black-Ice (Jul 10, 2012)

Banned cuz...
....
......
...............
*stares at monocle Dragonite*


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 10, 2012)

Banned cuz dragonite like a sir~


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 10, 2012)

Banned cuz *goes off to find the celestiAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA picture FI made*


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 10, 2012)

Banned cuz... this?


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 10, 2012)

Banned cuz this thread needs moar derelle


----------



## Black-Ice (Jul 10, 2012)

banned cuz *stares at new sig* =3


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 10, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 10, 2012)

ed cuz ban :angrehfaisez:


----------



## Black-Ice (Jul 10, 2012)

ed cuz                   
Ferstpaigefaices


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 10, 2012)

:angrehfaisez: ed cuz


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 10, 2012)

ed


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 10, 2012)

ed for the sake of


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 10, 2012)

ed for the sake of angrehfaisez


----------



## Black-Ice (Jul 10, 2012)

Banned. Simply Banned


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 10, 2012)

:angrehfaisez: ed. Just :angrehfaisez:


----------



## Black-Ice (Jul 10, 2012)

ed
nothing but  ed


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 10, 2012)

Very meloned


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 10, 2012)

Oh god why'd


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 10, 2012)

True storyed


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 10, 2012)

Cool story bro'd


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 10, 2012)

Nice story sis'ed


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 10, 2012)

Banana phoned


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 10, 2012)

ed cuz... I think I might have drank a bit too much coffee :/


----------



## MusicBeyblader (Jul 10, 2012)

^Banned for not having the word 'Banned' in your post...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 10, 2012)

Banned cuz it's a privilege I granted myself after obtaining an insane amount of posts in this topic~


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 10, 2012)

Banned cuz Hydreigon says hi


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 10, 2012)

ed cuz hydreigon says hi? Better drink my own coffee...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 11, 2012)

ed cuz coffee does the exact opposite of what it is supposed to do... >_


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 11, 2012)

ed cuz maybe we're immune


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 11, 2012)

ed cuz maybe it's just decaf


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 11, 2012)

ed cuz 

No...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 11, 2012)

ed cuz yes


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 11, 2012)

ed cuz D:

Okays...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 11, 2012)

ed cuz 



Wait... oh shit D:


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 11, 2012)

MY PS3 D:

Banned for throwing it!!! :angrehfaisez:


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 11, 2012)

Banned cuz that was my PS3 plushie! 



I love throwing it


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 11, 2012)

ed cuz *throws xbox360 plushie*
...
*plushie overheats and gives RROD*


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 11, 2012)

ed cuz I bricked my wii plushie ;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 11, 2012)

ed cuz my wii plushie keeps freezing D=


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 11, 2012)

ed cuz I still have a gamecube plushie...it doesn't work ;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 11, 2012)

ed cuz my PC plushie is falling apart D:


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 11, 2012)

banned cause Xbox is way better >:


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 11, 2012)

ed cuz I  you too much to ban you~


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jul 11, 2012)

banned cuz ur pony issssss back


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 11, 2012)

Banned nukeboy for idk....

Unbanned FI for  ing me ;3


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 11, 2012)

ed for being awesome =3


----------



## Black-Ice (Jul 11, 2012)

ed for making monocle Dragonite


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 11, 2012)

ed for using it~


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 11, 2012)

ed for using that picture I posted in the true/false game as your skype avatar~


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 11, 2012)

ed for posting it~


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 11, 2012)

ed cuz we approve of megaphones~


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 11, 2012)

ed cuz MEGAPHONES ARE TRADITION!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 11, 2012)

ed cuz that tradition is long gone, no one remembers it except for us


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 11, 2012)

ed cuz we require it to converse with our royal subjects


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 12, 2012)

ed cuz your voice would be your weapon of choice in the zombie apocalypse!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 12, 2012)

ed cuz


Very true


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 12, 2012)

ed cuz either that, or you can fire lasers with your horn


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 12, 2012)

ed cuz  it makes me feel all tingly~


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 12, 2012)

ed cuz it doesn't look like you have much of a choice, do you?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 12, 2012)

cuz my horn is like a swiss army knife


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 12, 2012)

ed cuz it has 21+ functions?


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Jul 12, 2012)

banned because 21=7X3


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 12, 2012)

Banned cuz 0=x3-9x2+27x-27

x=3


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Jul 12, 2012)

Banned for making an equation.


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 12, 2012)

Banned cuz I find it odd that this particular equation was stuck in my head...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 12, 2012)

ed with all the numbers of the rainbow~


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 12, 2012)

ed cuz wha-- the rainbow has numbers?

I thought it had muffins D:


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Jul 12, 2012)

banned because i have a shiny charizard's wing


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 12, 2012)

Banned cuz... what's the other wing from?


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Jul 12, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Banned cuz... what's the other wing from?


banned cuz.... pit?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 12, 2012)

Banned cuz y'okay


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 12, 2012)

ed cuz I wonder what happens when he tries to fly...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 12, 2012)

Banned cuz he looks human  I don't think you can use HM02 on humans...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 12, 2012)

He has a charizard wing, so he could probably learn it...but then he also has one of pit's wing, so he can't really fly...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 12, 2012)

Well I guess he can... kinda...  with halpz...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 12, 2012)

And for five minutes too


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 12, 2012)

Yeah... after that, I guess his wing would burn up... wait, then again, he's only using one of pit's wings, for all we know, he can fly slightly longer


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 12, 2012)

Well, only one of his wings would burn, so I guess he could plop around like a chicken with the other one


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 12, 2012)

In the worst case scenario he wouldn't plummet to an untimely death... I guess


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 12, 2012)

Nah, there's a platform below waiting for him...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 12, 2012)

I hate those platforms... the ones that are waiting for you... it's like they're stalking me or something...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 12, 2012)

I hate the ones that move. I always miss my jump ;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 12, 2012)

Banned because I disagree in regards to your selection of tea good sir. 
Why, I do believe coffee is not a tea at all!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 12, 2012)

Banned cuz what if I combine them? Probably would make the most bitter tasting tea or watered down coffee...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 12, 2012)

Banned cuz watered down coffee does not deserve to call itself coffee


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 12, 2012)

Banned cuz what about really bitter tea?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 12, 2012)

Banned cuz watered down tea makes me sad :/


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 13, 2012)

Banned cuz eating tea leaves isn't as satisfying as preparing and drinking it :/


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 13, 2012)

Banned cuz *noms on tea leaves* IT JUST ISENT THE SAME D:


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 13, 2012)

Banned cuz I'd rather nom coffee beans than tea leaves!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 13, 2012)

Banned cuz i hate how the little coffee bits get stuck in my teeth :/


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 13, 2012)

Banned cuz that only happens when you don't use a filter...or when you eat the coffee beans whole~


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 13, 2012)

Banned cuz i was eating them whole


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 13, 2012)

Banned cuz that's why you keep running out of coffee so quickly D:


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 13, 2012)

Banned cuz I am actually out of coffee... though, that's only because I've been making them super strong... and have had 6 cups a day :/


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 13, 2012)

Banned cuz either this coffee is decaf, or it just doesn't work on me :/


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 13, 2012)

Banned cuz I think I drink too much coffee...  

Or not enough...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 13, 2012)

Banned cuz I don't drink enough of it D:


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 13, 2012)

Banned cuz it makes me sleepy :/


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 13, 2012)

Banned cuz it has no effect on me :/


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 13, 2012)

ed cuz DRINK MOAR COFFEH :angrehfaisez:


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 13, 2012)

ed cuz I'll just steal machomuu's coffee instead of brewing some


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 13, 2012)

ed cuz wut about the ap?! D:


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 13, 2012)

ed cuz what ap? Mine has no ap


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 13, 2012)

ed cuz...  YOU MUST HAS PATCH :ANGREHFAISEZ:


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 13, 2012)

ed cuz I am the patch.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 13, 2012)

ed cuz *clones using fomicry*


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 13, 2012)

ed cuz STOP DOWNLOADING ME!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 13, 2012)

ed cuz download complete~


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 13, 2012)

ed cuz DAMN YOU!! 

Now there's a clone of me... >_


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jul 13, 2012)

banned for  umm CRAP FOR GOT


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 13, 2012)

Banned.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jul 13, 2012)

panda ban


----------



## s4mid4re (Jul 13, 2012)

neko ban


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 13, 2012)

loli ban


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jul 13, 2012)

banned for saying "loli"


----------



## s4mid4re (Jul 13, 2012)

banned for saying "loli"


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 13, 2012)

banned for saying "loli"


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jul 13, 2012)

banned for saying what i said


----------



## s4mid4re (Jul 13, 2012)

banned for saying "what i said"


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jul 13, 2012)

banned for LIEING


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 13, 2012)

Banned cuz he's actually telling the truth


----------



## s4mid4re (Jul 13, 2012)

True

I always tell the truth.


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 13, 2012)

Banned cuz punctuation really does change the meaning of a sentence


----------



## Castiel (Jul 13, 2012)

Hydreigon said:


> Banned cuz punctuation really does change the meaning of a sentence


Banned for knowing how grammar works


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 13, 2012)

Banned cuz grammar not know how I does work
How I grammar?


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Jul 13, 2012)

Banned grammer because
Grammer because banned
Because grammer banned
Grammed banned becausd 
Banned because grammar


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 13, 2012)

Banned four gramhoure


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 13, 2012)

I accidentally a ban.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 13, 2012)

How i ban


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 13, 2012)

Ban by shot web


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 13, 2012)

How i shot web


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 13, 2012)

Ban to shot web


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 13, 2012)

ed cuz adventure ponies~ 

HUBMLP8BIT


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 13, 2012)

Banned from Ponyville!


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jul 13, 2012)

banned cuz auto pony kill active


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 13, 2012)

Banned cuz 8 bit awesomeness engaged~ 
Deploying muffin shields

Icing at 61% complete... brace for cupcakes


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 14, 2012)

Banned cuz *hate detected, deploying anti-hate shields*
*shields active, haters gonna hate*


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jul 14, 2012)

banned cuz 



*looks left
*looks right
* whispers i think raulpica is a spy


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 14, 2012)

Banned cuz he's keeping a pet spambot!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 14, 2012)

Banned cuz cupcake cannon at 99%, preparing to fire a party~


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 14, 2012)

Banned cuz you mean bits of dash...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 14, 2012)

Banned cuz... umm...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 14, 2012)

Banned cuz penis


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 14, 2012)

Banned T_T


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 14, 2012)

Banned ;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 14, 2012)

Brand ;_;


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 14, 2012)

Bonanza ._.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jul 14, 2012)

banned cuz my hands are greasy


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 14, 2012)

Lyra and Bonbon~ ban


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 14, 2012)

Trixie ban


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 14, 2012)

Snail's ban


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 14, 2012)

Derpy ban


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 14, 2012)

Crackle ban~

 

I want a duet between crackle and nigel thornberry


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 14, 2012)

Nigel Thornberry ban

I've got a feeling that the duet will be absolutely SMASHING


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 14, 2012)

Banned because it would be 



Paarish said:


>


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 14, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 14, 2012)

ed


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 14, 2012)

ed


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 14, 2012)

Banana ban phone refuses to ban my cat...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 14, 2012)

Banana ban phone refuses the ban the White House...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 14, 2012)

Banana ban phone refuses to place a call around the world


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 14, 2012)

Banana ban phone is a phony!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 14, 2012)

Banana ban phone is baloney


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 14, 2012)

Banana ban phone isn't cellular nor is it bananular


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jul 14, 2012)

banned cuz whaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 14, 2012)

Whaaaaaaaaaaanned


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 14, 2012)

Banned.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 14, 2012)

Surprised.


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 14, 2012)

Pinkied.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 14, 2012)

Rolling around at the speed of ban


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 14, 2012)

Got places to go, gotta follow my ban


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 14, 2012)

Banned with something completely different~


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 14, 2012)

Banned with a banana ban phone


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 14, 2012)

Banned with a banana pay phone


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 14, 2012)

Banned with a banana bandana


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 14, 2012)

Banned cuz I feel like making a review... the catch? Focus on a good game's bad points to such a degree that it sounds unplayable, and vice versa


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 14, 2012)

Banned cuz start a thread comparing the PS3, 360, and the Wii. That'll get the flamewars started


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 14, 2012)

Banned cuz those amuse me


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 14, 2012)

Banned cuz I miss valwin. He was the master of starting flamewars and fanboy rants in the USN ;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 14, 2012)

Banned cuz yeah 

... no more fanboy D:


----------



## s4mid4re (Jul 14, 2012)

banned coz






*courtesy to foxi4


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 14, 2012)

Wait what 16+ is the rating...? FOREIGHNOR!
MURRICA BAN!


----------



## Daemauroa (Jul 14, 2012)

Banned for being insane


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 14, 2012)

Banned for not being insane D:


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 15, 2012)

Banned cuz I know I've said this many times before, but I shall say it once more: sanity is overrated.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 15, 2012)

Banned cuz I don't even sanity~


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 15, 2012)

Banned cuz I don't even...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 15, 2012)

Banned cuz I don't odd...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 15, 2012)

Banned cuz pudding


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 15, 2012)

ed cuz YES PLOX!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 15, 2012)

ed cuz someone ate mine D:

He will pay...with his blood...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 15, 2012)

cuz oh my globin, no blood D=


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 15, 2012)

Banned cuz LET THERE BE BLOOD! HAHAHA! BLOOD!! *goes insane with laughter*


----------



## s4mid4re (Jul 15, 2012)

Hydreigon said:


> *goes insane with laughter*


banned coz *clicks FI's sig*



Spoiler











... o.o


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 15, 2012)

Banned cuz she also sent me a drawing of that gif in swapnote


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 15, 2012)

ed cuz swapnote was my second attempt


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 15, 2012)

ed cuz I still can't find my drawing of chrysalis...I didn't draw her in swapnote :/


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 15, 2012)

ed cuz D: aww...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 15, 2012)

ed cuz drawing the manes of different ponies is hard. Don't even get me started on celestia... D:


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 15, 2012)

ed cuz >_< yeah, I knows...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 15, 2012)

ed cuz celestia's mane is quite similar to luna's...

Well, not in this picture it isn't.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 15, 2012)

ed cuz *saved*


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 15, 2012)

ed cuz I can't find celestia with a ponytail >_


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jul 15, 2012)

banned for having a gif avatar
banned for lieing
banned for not quoting
banned for banning while being banned
banned for geting banned while banned
did i say you where banned?


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 15, 2012)

Banned.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 15, 2012)

Banned with the power... OF PUDDING


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 15, 2012)

Banned with flat pudding D:


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 15, 2012)

Banned with 5 dimensional pudding


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 15, 2012)

Banned with coconut pudding


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 15, 2012)

Banned with dimensionless pudding


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 15, 2012)

Banned with nonexistent pudding


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 16, 2012)

Banned cuz I beat KH2 now >_


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 16, 2012)

Banned cuz I gave up before I could beat them due to school :/

And I don't know if I could even be bothered to finish them >_


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 16, 2012)

Banned cuz I don't like the gameplay enough to continue playing >_


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 16, 2012)

Banned cuz yeah, I'm not gonna continue 

But only because I've got school soon >_


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 16, 2012)

Banned cuz I'll probably get 3D though... 
I don't know why...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 16, 2012)

Banned cuz I might get it...probably won't though :/


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 16, 2012)

Banned cuz welp, might as well buy some stuff on steam ;


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jul 17, 2012)

banned for not buying me some games on steam


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 17, 2012)

Banned cuz I don't have you on steam  why would I get you anything?


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 17, 2012)

Banned cuz I forgot my steam login o_o;


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 17, 2012)

Banned cuz I don't know my password ;


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 17, 2012)

Banned cuz I think I'll just make another login... :/


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 17, 2012)

Banned cuz D=


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 17, 2012)

Banned cuz .__________.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 17, 2012)

Banned cuz  but what about the games you had?


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 17, 2012)

Banned cuz I don't think I even had any on that account. I usually play on my brother's PC and account


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 17, 2012)

Banned cuz y'okay then 
... I need to remember my password T_T; at least before I'm logged out...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 17, 2012)

Banned cuz just reset it to "password" and let everyone know when you're done


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jul 17, 2012)

banned cuz i need MOAR STEAM GAMES!


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 17, 2012)

Banned cuz solution: buy more games on steam


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 17, 2012)

Banned cuz I have a bunch from indie bundles :/


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 17, 2012)

Banned cuz I don't even know how many games my brother bought, but he has quite a bit o_o;

I, uh...better stop screwing around with his PC before he gets pissed


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 17, 2012)

Banned cuz screwing with other people's stuff is fun


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 17, 2012)

Banned cuz last time I screwed with my router, I happened to place a mac filter on every computer in the house 

I needed to reset it to the factory defaults before getting everything back up again >_


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 17, 2012)

Banned cuz I set up a mac filter when I wanna be a jerk to leechers


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 17, 2012)

Banned cuz it's fun to use a mac filter on one of your sibling's computers


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 17, 2012)

Banned cuz I don't really have a need to set up a mac filter atm anyways ;


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 17, 2012)

Banned cuz neither do I...but it's always fun to screw around with it~


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 17, 2012)

Banned cuz I love the smell of burning plastic~


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 17, 2012)

Banned cuz I love the smell of burning rubber~


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 17, 2012)

Banned cuz I love the smell of napalm in the morning


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 17, 2012)

Banned cuz heh...that napalm is from yours truly...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 17, 2012)

Banned cuz ; so that's where my napalm comes from...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 17, 2012)

Banned cuz where else would you get napalm around here?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 17, 2012)

Banned cuz vending machine


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 17, 2012)

Banned cuz in that case, I am your vending machine


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 17, 2012)

ed


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 17, 2012)

ed


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 17, 2012)

ed


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 17, 2012)

ed


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 17, 2012)

ed with a baseball bat


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 17, 2012)

ed with a croquet mallet~


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 17, 2012)

ed with a piece of magnesium


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 17, 2012)

ed with a piece of sodium


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 17, 2012)

ed with a bit of beryllium


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 17, 2012)

ed with a bit of sulfur dioxide~


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 17, 2012)

ed with magnesium solphate


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 17, 2012)

ed with potassium chloride


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 17, 2012)

ed cuz *imagines a world without zinc*


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 17, 2012)

ed cuz *imagines a world without carbon*


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 17, 2012)

ed cuz imagines a world without oxygen 



















 

D:


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 17, 2012)

ed cuz *imagines a world without hydrogen*

"LOL WTF IZ DIS WATER UR TALKIN ABOUT?"


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 17, 2012)

ed cuz no water? better drink my own-


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 17, 2012)

Banned for


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 17, 2012)

for


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 17, 2012)

ed for


----------



## Minox (Jul 17, 2012)

Banned for not banning people.


----------



## Daemauroa (Jul 17, 2012)

banned for ... well, there was a mosquito, and I killed it.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 17, 2012)

Banned cuz D: the poor thing!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned cuz I caught a spider in a water bottle.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned cuz I killed a spider with a sword 

Huzzah~ How many exp points do I recieve!?


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned cuz 12

Also, congratulations on reaching level 2


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned cuz 
*watches haxx stat increases*


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned cuz ;O;


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned cuz I beg you don't cry


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned cuz too late


----------



## Black-Ice (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned cuz
........................................................................meow?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned cuz OHMIGARSH BLACK ICE


----------



## Black-Ice (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned cuz YAY FROZEN!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned cuz this calls for an internet group hug!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 18, 2012)

ed cuz *hugs monitor*


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 18, 2012)

ed cuz *hugs entire laptop, receives odd looks from cousin*


----------



## Black-Ice (Jul 18, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> ed cuz *hugs monitor*


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 18, 2012)

ed cuz if my hamsters were still alive, I would hug them too 

But then they'll bite me afterwards >_


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 18, 2012)

ed cuz *hugs cat*


----------



## Black-Ice (Jul 18, 2012)

ed cuz *hugs cat*


*cat leaves*


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 18, 2012)

ed cuz get another cat. 

Then another one after that 
And even more afterwards 

Soon, you'll be a crazy cat lady 

Ah crap, I got ninja'd. In that case, chase after it and demand a hug


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 18, 2012)

ed cuz I wish I had that many cats


----------



## Black-Ice (Jul 18, 2012)

ed cuz two is fine for me


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 18, 2012)

ed cuz I has one... I should probably get a kitten


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 18, 2012)

ed cuz 16 sounds reasonable.


----------



## Black-Ice (Jul 18, 2012)

ed cuz ;O; 16
thats alot of cat food


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 18, 2012)

False... 

 ed cuz 32 sounds reasonable minimum ._.;


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 18, 2012)

False 

 ed cuz it's 50 or nothing


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 18, 2012)

ed cuz 50!? but that's not a number that is 2n


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 18, 2012)

ed cuz then it's 128 or nothing! >_


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 18, 2012)

ed cuz *starts throwing cats*


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 18, 2012)

ed cuz *starts bringing the cats back to FI*


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 18, 2012)

ed cuz o_o;

*has ran out of cats to throw*


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 18, 2012)

ed cuz shut up and take my nonexistent cats! ;O;


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jul 18, 2012)

banned kuz KAT IM A KITTY KAT AND I MEOW AND I MEOW


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 18, 2012)

ed for reminding me of the olden day internets...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 18, 2012)

ed cuz apparently, two season three songs were leaked


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 18, 2012)

ed cuz I loves the animation in them~


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 18, 2012)

ed cuz math ponies...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 18, 2012)

ed for long division~


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 18, 2012)

ed for square roots~


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 18, 2012)

ed cuz I still want to know what twilight failed :/


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 18, 2012)

ed cuz *looks at song title*


Her body wasn't ready...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 18, 2012)

ed cuz... 

yep...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 18, 2012)

ed cuz she failed a test, I meant.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 18, 2012)

ed cuz I wanna know what kind of test >_


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 18, 2012)

ed cuz a drug test?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 18, 2012)

ed cuz... 

Friendship is one hell of a drug


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 18, 2012)

ed cuz she took too much of it?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 18, 2012)

ed cuz  

Or she could have eaten a poppyseed muffin


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 19, 2012)

ed cuz that's the reason why she tested positive for opium


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 19, 2012)

ed cuz yep


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 19, 2012)

ed cuz she ate too many rolls with poppy seeds


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jul 19, 2012)

banned for using " "


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 19, 2012)

Banned for not joining in the


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 19, 2012)

ed cuz I like throwing stuff!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 20, 2012)

ed cuz I wanna paralyze people with my stare...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 20, 2012)

ed cuz you'd probably end up having a staring contest with the other person


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 20, 2012)

ed cuz I tried having a stare contest with fluttershy... we were stuck there for a while :/


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 20, 2012)

ed cuz I tried staring at some fish. Then I remembered they don't have eyelids D:


----------



## Sheimi (Jul 20, 2012)

Banned for not using


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 20, 2012)

ed cuz  always involve something...kinky


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 20, 2012)

ed cuz...


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jul 20, 2012)

banned cuz  WHY CAN I PAINT THAT MOOGLES


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 20, 2012)

Banned cuz painting them with lead based paint was a big mistake...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 20, 2012)

Banned cuz now we have to recall all of them! >_


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 20, 2012)

Banned cuz that's the least of our problems...

AND PROM'S TOMORROW D:


----------



## Castiel (Jul 20, 2012)

Banned because you will look so smexy at prom


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 20, 2012)

Banned cuz I lied, there is no prom... and I would probably blend into the shadows anyways :/ people have trouble noticing my presence...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 21, 2012)

Banned cuz I'd rather not go to prom...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 21, 2012)

Banned cuz it's better time spent blowing stuff up


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 21, 2012)

Banned cuz I was thinking about kicking ass while chewing bubble gum...but then I realized I had no gum :/


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 21, 2012)

Banned cuz I stole it to make some sticky bombs


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 21, 2012)

Banned cuz I never really liked cinnamon flavored gum anyways!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 21, 2012)

Banned cuz cinnamon flavored!? D: 

Darn, I underestimated the blast radi-*explodes*


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 21, 2012)

Banned cuz I don't even know why I have a pack with me...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 21, 2012)

Uuuu.... aaaa.... b-... banned... cu- cuz cinnamon... is... t... too... too powerful...


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jul 21, 2012)

banned for not giving me your moneys


----------



## koimayeul (Jul 21, 2012)

banned for giving them to Gabe instead.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 21, 2012)

Banned cuz gabe like money long time


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jul 21, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Banned cuz I lied, there is no prom... and I would probably blend into the shadows anyways :/ people have trouble noticing my presence...


idk how i missed that


banned for LIEING


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 21, 2012)

Banned cuz I always lie


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 21, 2012)

Banned cuz I approve of the act of lying!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 22, 2012)

Banned cuz so does my bottle of dirt


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 22, 2012)

Banned cuz so does my sandwich


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 22, 2012)

Banned cuz heavy knows how to make sandvich ._.


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 22, 2012)

Banned cuz twilight is the heavy~


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 22, 2012)

Banned cuz I'm the pyro...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 22, 2012)

Banned cuz I'm the sp--

Oh, shit!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 22, 2012)

ed cuz  THAT EXPLAINS THE KNIFE 
... I think I'm meant to be dead in this scene :/


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 22, 2012)

ed cuz my disguise didn't work ;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 22, 2012)

ed cuz


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 22, 2012)

ed cuz no one will know I'm the spy now!


----------



## Daemauroa (Jul 22, 2012)

banned because breaking rule no. 1 of being a spy, Don't tell anyone you are a spy.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 22, 2012)

Banned cuz... is it alright to say I'm a spy if I'm not a spy?
How about if I am a spy and want you to think I'm not a spy?


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 22, 2012)

Banned cuz by the time someone figures it out, they'll be dead


----------



## Sheimi (Jul 22, 2012)

Banned cuz for not making me a sandwich


----------



## Black-Ice (Jul 22, 2012)

Banned cuz go subway


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 22, 2012)

Banned cuz no one asked me to make a sandwich! D:


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Jul 23, 2012)

Banned for being on during my return!


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 23, 2012)

Banned cuz CHI-CHAN!


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Jul 23, 2012)

Banned cause, Hydrei!!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 23, 2012)

Banned cuz CHI-CHAN! >_


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Jul 23, 2012)

Banned cause I missed you~


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 23, 2012)

Banned cuz I did too~


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Jul 23, 2012)

Banned cause, I ate you for breakfast! :3


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 23, 2012)

Banned cuz little did you know that I'm made from laxatives~


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Jul 23, 2012)

Banned cause, laxatives will not stop the almighty power of, ChiChan!


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 23, 2012)

Banned cuz ._.;

I say, does this napkin smell like chloroform to you?


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Jul 23, 2012)

Banned cause, it does


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 23, 2012)

Alright, who stole my napkin


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Jul 23, 2012)

Banned cause, you didn't ban!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 23, 2012)

ed cuz I DO WHAT I WANT!!!


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Jul 23, 2012)

Banned cause, you  me too much~


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 23, 2012)

ed cuz too much? Mayhaps... but I don't really care if I'm over-excessive on


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Jul 23, 2012)

Banned cause, you are not giving me enough


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 23, 2012)

ed cuz SAYZ YOU!!! ;O;
;O;

;O;

;O;


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Jul 23, 2012)

Banned cause, your  is over nine  -and


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 23, 2012)

ed cuz no... that's not true... THAT'S IMPOSSIBLE ;O;


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Jul 23, 2012)

Banned cause, you lie about  -ing me


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 23, 2012)

ed cuz oh? Well considering that I always lie...  yes, yes I am


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Jul 23, 2012)

Banned cause, *hugs*


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 23, 2012)

Banned cuz *hugs back*


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 23, 2012)

Banned cuz *surprise buttsecks*


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Jul 23, 2012)

Banned cause, you enjoyed it as did I.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 23, 2012)

Banned cuz *see hydreigon's sig*


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 23, 2012)

ed cuz I landed on top of you...somehow


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Jul 24, 2012)

Banned cause, you send me none of the love ;o


----------



## kevan (Jul 24, 2012)

Banned cause I'm Back in Black ._.


----------



## s4mid4re (Jul 24, 2012)

Banned for being back. O:

how have you been?


----------



## kevan (Jul 24, 2012)

Banned for quite good actually


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Jul 24, 2012)

Banned cause, I wanted to break into this reunion


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 24, 2012)

Banned cuz people are slowly returning to the temp? 

Not only the temp, but the EoF!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 24, 2012)

ed for your new avatar


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 24, 2012)

ed cuz I was thinking about the maid hydreigon~

But that would mean no celestia avatar :/


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 24, 2012)

ed cuz


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 24, 2012)

ed cuz yes, I actually was considering it


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 24, 2012)

ed cuz


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 24, 2012)

ed cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 24, 2012)

ed cuz  *looks for maid celestia*


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 24, 2012)

ed cuz I saw a few pics...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 24, 2012)

ed cuz there are quite a few


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 24, 2012)

ed cuz you've been staring at her plot, haven't you?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 24, 2012)

ed cuz... umm.. no?


----------



## koimayeul (Jul 24, 2012)

Banned cuz brony in love with Celestia!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 24, 2012)

Banned cuz no I'm not  I'm in love wi-


----------



## kevan (Jul 24, 2012)

Banned cuz *Noms on Frozen*


----------



## Black-Ice (Jul 24, 2012)

banned cuz *noms on thread*


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 24, 2012)

Banned cuz *noms on kevlar*


----------



## Black-Ice (Jul 24, 2012)

*stops nomming*
*says hi to frozen*
*bans frozen*
*continues nomming*


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 24, 2012)

*noms on ice cream*
*blindly bans the person above me*
*continues nomming*


----------



## Black-Ice (Jul 24, 2012)

*noms on candy sticks*
*looks at hydrei new ava*
*bans hydrei*
*continues nomming*


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 24, 2012)

*continues noming on kevlar while banning above poster*


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 24, 2012)

*is out of ice cream*
*bans the person above in rage*


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 24, 2012)

*Kevlar is gone*
*noms on cotton candy*
*realizes it's Tia's mane*
Bfannfed


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 24, 2012)

*opens letter*
*sees the same picture twi sent me 51 times already*
BANBANBAN!!


----------



## machomuu (Jul 24, 2012)

Banned cuz HOLY AVATARS BATMAN


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 24, 2012)

Banned cuz  machomuu

I haven't been stealing your coffee, I swear


----------



## machomuu (Jul 24, 2012)

Banned cuz good, it's poisoned.

*Rimshot*


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 24, 2012)

Banned cuz you should have told me that weeks ago!


----------



## machomuu (Jul 24, 2012)

Banned cuz I wasn't here weeks ago, so it's your own fault.

*sips coffee*
*Bleeds through nose*


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 24, 2012)

Banned cuz coffee tastes better with ricin~  







I am gonna die aren't i?


----------



## machomuu (Jul 24, 2012)

Banned cuz probably, but I hear ponies have several lives, so you'll be fine.

When I die my hair just changes color, that's why I can keep drinking so much poisonous coffee.  It's good stuff.


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 24, 2012)

Banned cuz we've been drinking this for quite a while 

Tell me, how potent is this poison?


----------



## machomuu (Jul 24, 2012)

Banned cuz I make my poison from the freshest of mushrooms.  So very.

*Sips Coffee*


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 24, 2012)

Banned cuz apparently, it isn't working on me D:

Well, either that, or I'm already dead. Can't tell...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 24, 2012)

Banned cuz as a zombie, i find the toxicity level of the poison found in your coffee to be quite offensive


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 24, 2012)

Banned cuz you can find coffee offensive?


----------



## machomuu (Jul 24, 2012)

Banned cuz I'm Godot again.  Kinda.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 24, 2012)

Banned cuz not the coffee itself, just the poison that comes with it...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 24, 2012)

Banned cuz I present to you: a cup of heavily watered-down coffee!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 24, 2012)

Banned cuz I suddenly wish water was volatile...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 24, 2012)

Banned cuz sis, what are you looking at? O_O


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 24, 2012)

Banned cuz the worst coffee in existence...


----------



## machomuu (Jul 24, 2012)

Banned cuz /me drinks it anyway.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 24, 2012)

Banned cuz  then that must mean you are a fa- *gets splashed with hot coffee*


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 24, 2012)

Banned cuz I had to. :3


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 24, 2012)

Banned cuz *insert persona 4 hiimdaisy comic here*


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 24, 2012)

Banned cuz nightmare moon looks traumatized O_O


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 24, 2012)

Banned cuz so does tia


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 25, 2012)

Banned cuz I wonder what we're both looking at...

G3 ponies?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 25, 2012)

Banned cuz... sea ponies...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 25, 2012)

Banned cuz right >_


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Jul 25, 2012)

Banned cause, school is being boring!


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 25, 2012)

Banned cuz it totally is...


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Jul 25, 2012)

Banned cause, you haven't sent me a pm yet... I ish lonely


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 25, 2012)

Banned cuz I was supposed to send one?


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Jul 25, 2012)

Banned cause, you obviously don't love me enough to send one


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 25, 2012)

Banned cuz we both know that's a lie!


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Jul 25, 2012)

Banned cause, I  you~ :3


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 25, 2012)

ed


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Jul 25, 2012)

Banned cause.... Oh I can't ban you!


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 25, 2012)

ed cuz  s everywhere~


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Jul 25, 2012)

Banned cause, I dunno


----------



## koimayeul (Jul 25, 2012)

Banned cuz, ignorance


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Jul 25, 2012)

Banned cause, you never change your avatar or signature! O:


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 25, 2012)

Banned cuz awkward silence amuses me


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 25, 2012)

Banned cuz so does clandestine rectal amusement.


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Jul 26, 2012)

Banned cause, what?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 26, 2012)

Banned for having to ask~


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 26, 2012)

Banned cuz frightening anal pleasure


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 26, 2012)

Banned because the enjoyment hath experienced an increase of two-fold


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Jul 26, 2012)

Banned cause, neither of you are fornicating roughly!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 26, 2012)

Banned cuz o_o.


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Jul 26, 2012)

Banned cause, I know you want it


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 26, 2012)

cuz


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Jul 26, 2012)

Banned cause, of all the love


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 26, 2012)

ed with all of the homo


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Jul 26, 2012)

Banned cause, cuddles!
*cuddles FI*


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 26, 2012)

*Cuddled next to the walrus pits*


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Jul 26, 2012)

Yay cuddling!
Banned


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 26, 2012)

This ban involved a create of cobras


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Jul 26, 2012)

Banned cause, you can't use a thermonuclear device


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 26, 2012)

Banned cuz I stole the chimp


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Jul 26, 2012)

Banned cause, Fernando NOOOOO


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 26, 2012)

Banned with filthy drug money for you~


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 26, 2012)

Banned for rough fornication 

Ooh, can I bring my camera?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 26, 2012)

Banned cuz can I bring my magnet?


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 26, 2012)

Banned cuz sure 

But I'll bring my other cameras just in case


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 27, 2012)

Banned cuz BRING ALL THE MAGNETS!!!


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Jul 27, 2012)

Banned cause, you are made out of cupcakes


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 27, 2012)

Banned cuz NO ONE EXPECTS THE SPANISH INQUISITION!!!


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Jul 27, 2012)

Banned cause, I do


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 27, 2012)

Banned cuz the spanish inquisition did not expect the spanish inquisition


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Jul 27, 2012)

Banned cause, I did


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 27, 2012)

Banned cuz those who say the expected the spanish inquisit- *is shot*


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Jul 27, 2012)

Banned cause, now that you are dead I can....
*eats FI's dead body*


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 27, 2012)

Banned cuz you obviously didn't realize I'm a zombie...


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Jul 27, 2012)

Banned cause, you obviously don't understand that zombies taste awesome well done
;3


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 27, 2012)

Banned cuz you obviously didn't realize... I'M A TREE ZOMBIE D:


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Jul 27, 2012)

Banned cause, your crazy


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 27, 2012)

Banned forsooth


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Jul 27, 2012)

Banned cause, I am happy


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 27, 2012)

Banned cuz I am pudding


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Jul 27, 2012)

Banned cause, I ate you


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 27, 2012)

Banned cuz I am digested


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Jul 27, 2012)

Banned cause, you are now poop


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 27, 2012)

Banned cuz poop comes your butt


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Jul 27, 2012)

Banned cause, I wiped you off with toilet paper


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 27, 2012)

Banned cuz I still smell


----------



## Black-Ice (Jul 27, 2012)

Banned cuz Ice always smells fresh and cold


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 27, 2012)

Banned cuz I love the smell of being stuck in an ice pillar =D


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Jul 27, 2012)

Banned cause, of ice


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 27, 2012)

Banned cuz ice ice baby~


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 27, 2012)

Banned cuz yo, VIP, let's kick it!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 27, 2012)

Banned with wubs


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 27, 2012)

Banned cuz wubs...wubs everywhere o_o;


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 27, 2012)

Banned cuz wubs made by sea ponies... drownings everywhere...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 27, 2012)

Banned cuz if we're not drowning...are we seaponies as well?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 27, 2012)

Banned cuz D: the horror, THE HORROR!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 27, 2012)

Banned cuz now that I've burned that thought into your mind...

My work here is done


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 27, 2012)

Banned cuz it's difficult to burn anything into a mind as insane as mine


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 27, 2012)

Banned cuz I wonder if it's possible to burn pictures of seapony Celestia and Luna into your mind...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 28, 2012)

Banned cuz burn? No... but they do appear every so often, dancing like this


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 28, 2012)

Banned cuz crap, that's gonna be stuck in my poor little head for a week >_


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 28, 2012)

Banned cuz touhou does that to people ._.;

Silly U.N. Owen


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 28, 2012)

Banned cuz don't forget ronald mcdonald


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 28, 2012)

Banned cuz I will never ._.;


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 28, 2012)

Banned cuz clowns...they'll always reside in your worst nightmares... >_


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 28, 2012)

Banned cuz what resides within me!?


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 28, 2012)

Banned cuz I don't know, but thinking about it is just...just... O_O;


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 28, 2012)

Forsooth, thou arte banned. O_O;


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 28, 2012)

Sis, please. I know you've been searching pictures of us with safe search off, and for that, I must _ban_ish you to the MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOON!!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 28, 2012)

Banned cuz this is what I'll be doing


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 28, 2012)

Banned cuz damn, that looks like fun ._.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 28, 2012)

Banned cuz it is~


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 28, 2012)

Banned cuz according to the comments, I apparently sent you there for around 1030 years.

...Close enough! D:


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 28, 2012)

Banned cuz the moon is so much fun I go there on my own~


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 28, 2012)

Banned cuz then...this happened while you were on the moon...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 28, 2012)

Banned for finding out D:


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 28, 2012)

Banned for having the best reason for being pissed for over a thousand years...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 28, 2012)

Banned for entrusting your student with the task of quelling our rage


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 28, 2012)

Banned cuz I thought she could handle it 

Well, I thought so until she pulled this off...god damn >_


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 28, 2012)

Banned cuz... and then this happened


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 28, 2012)

Banned cuz we are screwed if we let you near another chain gun again! D:

Although...you ARE horribly inaccurate with that thing...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 28, 2012)

Banned cuz true


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 28, 2012)

Banned cuz out of 999 shots fired, you landed...0 ;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 28, 2012)

Banned cuz the derped one had muffins I shot...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 28, 2012)

Banned cuz you were aiming for twilight, though


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 28, 2012)

Banned cuz I broke some pillars ;_;


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 28, 2012)

Banned cuz Faust said you were going to lose


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 28, 2012)

Banned cuz I hate following the script ._.


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 28, 2012)

Banned cuz this script sucks! I'm in it for a few seconds ;o;


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 28, 2012)

Banned cuz this script says rarity is going to dress me in pink princessy clothes... CUT THIS FROM THE SCRIPT DAMMIT!!! >_


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 28, 2012)

Banned cuz at least pink celestia was never in the script


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jul 29, 2012)

Banned, cause I felt like it.


----------



## playallday (Jul 29, 2012)

.


----------



## Coltonamore (Jul 29, 2012)

Banned because this sucks like crap in hell!


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 29, 2012)

Banned cuz you must have had some high expectations for the EoF.


----------



## Coltonamore (Jul 29, 2012)

Banned because I think your homur simpson lol


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 29, 2012)

Banned cuz I read your post in Morgan Freeman's voice


----------



## Coltonamore (Jul 29, 2012)

banned because I'm watching adventure time


----------



## Ubuntuの刀 (Jul 29, 2012)

Spoiler: Read it



Banned because you followed instructions





Spoiler: DO NOT READ THIS!!!



Banned because you didn't follow instructions





Spoiler: Read this if you think the first 2 spoilers weren't fair



Banned because you thought I'd give a shit if you thought i would fix it


----------



## Coltonamore (Jul 29, 2012)

Banned for pissing me off


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Jul 29, 2012)

Banned cause, no one cares~ :3


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 29, 2012)

Banned for calling me no one


----------



## Coltonamore (Jul 29, 2012)

banned for bein a crybaby!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 29, 2012)

Yay, I finally became someone 

Banned for making me change my mind~


----------



## Coltonamore (Jul 29, 2012)

Banned because your cris rock lol


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 29, 2012)

Banned cuz if *she's* chris brown, I'd totally let *her* beat me.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 29, 2012)

Banned cuz I'm confused... do I rock or not?


----------



## Coltonamore (Jul 29, 2012)

banned because you suck


----------



## Ubuntuの刀 (Jul 29, 2012)

Spoiler: Read this



Banned for not using enough spoiler tags





Spoiler: Read this first



Banned for reading out of list order





Spoiler: Refer to page 3870, the end of that page, and then read this



Please refer to said title


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 29, 2012)

Banned cuz I didn't feel like opening any of your spoiler tags :/


----------



## Coltonamore (Jul 29, 2012)

banned because you did not read the spoilers


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 29, 2012)

Banned for being stupid in the EoF


----------



## Excelsiior (Jul 29, 2012)

Banned cuz I prefer dogs =D


----------



## Coltonamore (Jul 29, 2012)

Banned because you like dogs


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 29, 2012)

Banned cuz I am a female dog.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 29, 2012)

Banned cuz MY CAPSLOCK BROKE


----------



## Coltonamore (Jul 29, 2012)

banned because you ninjad posted before me


----------



## Black-Ice (Jul 29, 2012)

cherryw17 said:


> banned because your lieing your not a dog if you where you would not be able to type on a computer or a smart phone


Banned for bringing logic to the thread


----------



## Coltonamore (Jul 29, 2012)

Banned for posting before I edited the post


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 29, 2012)

Banned cuz the other kind of female dog


----------



## Coltonamore (Jul 29, 2012)

Deleated post


----------



## Excelsiior (Jul 29, 2012)

Banned for writing to long sentences.


----------



## Coltonamore (Jul 29, 2012)

Banned for doing ramdom crap as a butt bleeper


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 30, 2012)

Banned cuz who just stole my title as a butt bleeper?


----------



## Coltonamore (Jul 30, 2012)

Banned because I thout I made that up to censer ass fucker


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 30, 2012)

Banned cuz that one quote from irc says otherwise D:


----------



## Coltonamore (Jul 30, 2012)

Banned because I don't know what your talking about


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 30, 2012)

Banned cuz


> [15:25]  surprise buttsecks
> [15:25]  NOT AGAIN D=
> [15:26]  hydreigon, with YOU, it's NEVER a surprise


----------



## Coltonamore (Jul 30, 2012)

What the hell banned because I'm stupid like jake the dog


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 30, 2012)

Banned cuz jake is smart enough to see the value of chasing his own tail!!!


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Jul 30, 2012)

^ Banned for liking ponies (No offence)
< Banned for offending bronies (Silly me!)
V Banned for not even existing (Insert clever banning here!)


----------



## Excelsiior (Jul 30, 2012)

You are banned cuz I'm Q,  I exist everywhere and nowhere.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 30, 2012)

Banned-with-an-increadibly-unbroken-sentance-moving-from-topic-to-topic-so-that-no-one-has-the-chance-to-interpret-it-Quite-hypnotic


----------



## Coltonamore (Jul 30, 2012)

Banned for saying jake is smart I saw a episode whare he says because I'm stupid he's not that smart
Sicence I keel you with poision


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 30, 2012)

Banned cuz telling people you're stupid is an awesome way of outwitting people~ no one expects the stupid to kill people's family and loved ones with lemons!!!


----------



## Coltonamore (Jul 30, 2012)

banned because I'm finn the humin


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 30, 2012)

Banned cuz I'm the pony that's gonna burn life's house down... WITH THE LEMONS!!!


----------



## Black-Ice (Jul 30, 2012)

Banned cuz heeeeeeeeeeeres ICE


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 30, 2012)

Banned cuz YAY ICE


----------



## Ubuntuの刀 (Jul 30, 2012)

Spoiler: READ NOW



BANNED BECAUSE YOU GUYS DONT READ MY SPOILER TAGS





Spoiler: REFER TO PAGE 3870



BANNED CUZ U NO GO TO PAGE 3870


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 30, 2012)

Banned cuz I still don't feel like opening your spoiler tags :/ they'll probably ban me in some clever and or elaborate way...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 30, 2012)

Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler



Banned cuz no one opens spoilers D:


----------



## Black-Ice (Jul 30, 2012)

Hydreigon said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Banned cuz I opened them Hydri


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 30, 2012)

Banned cuz why are my spoilers special all of a sudden?


----------



## Black-Ice (Jul 30, 2012)

Banned cuz i dunno


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 30, 2012)

Banned cuz they taste like prinnies~


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 30, 2012)

Banned cuz they taste...very explosive, sorta like gunpowder


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 30, 2012)

Banned cuz gunpowder tastes explosive...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 30, 2012)

Banned cuz at least they don't taste like lemons


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 30, 2012)

Banned cuz these lemons don't taste explosive enough 

:ANGREHFAISEZ:


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 30, 2012)

Banned cuz *nomth*

They taste like...wait, is that yellow paint? 
THESE ARE LIMES! 

:ANGREHFAISEZ:


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 30, 2012)

Banned cuz mine were oranges 

:ANGREHFAISEZ:


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 30, 2012)

Banned cuz wha--what the hell are THESE!? 

These aren't even fruit! 

:ANGREHFAISEZ:


----------



## Coltonamore (Jul 30, 2012)

Banned because this (bleep)ing sucks ass also I'm eric cartmen


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 30, 2012)

Banned cuz... 

SRSLY GUISE

GUISE, SRSLY

GUISE

SRSLY


----------



## Coltonamore (Jul 30, 2012)

Banned because Hey I don't give a (bleep) abuot any of this (bleep) god damn it


----------



## anaxs (Jul 30, 2012)

banned cause you said bleep


----------



## Coltonamore (Jul 30, 2012)

Banned because I'm trying to censer fuck and shit but if have to say things uncenored I will say things uncensored


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 30, 2012)

Banned with nerve tissue


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 30, 2012)

Banned cuz my eye twitched.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 30, 2012)

Banned cuz SPAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAACE


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 30, 2012)

Banned cuz NOBODY'S GOING TO SPACE, MATE.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 30, 2012)

Banned cuz OOO I know, I know, I know, I know, I know... I know... I know I know I know... I know... I know... Space...


----------



## Coltonamore (Jul 30, 2012)

Banned for talking about shit


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 30, 2012)

Banned cuz excrement is quite an enlightening matter, why, there is quite alot you can learn about an animal, and it's digestive nature by it's excrement~

*blows on bubble pipe*


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 30, 2012)

Banned cuz apparently, portal 2 is shit space.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 30, 2012)

Banned cuz if you add the word "the" infront of shit, it appears the negative connotation is reversed


----------



## Coltonamore (Jul 30, 2012)

banned because I live in a land of bull shit known as hell


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 30, 2012)

Banned cuz that is true...same goes with "knowing your shit" and "knowing you're shit."

Also, MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOON!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 30, 2012)

Banned from the MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOON


----------



## Coltonamore (Jul 30, 2012)

Banned because of fuckin bull shit I'm kenney


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 30, 2012)

Banned cuz Hi, I'm banned


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 30, 2012)

Banned cuz hi banned, I'm banned too!


----------



## Coltonamore (Jul 30, 2012)

banned because I don't care


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 30, 2012)

Banned cuz I do... maybe...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 30, 2012)

Banned cuz I'm completely oblivious.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 30, 2012)

Banned cuz... who are you?  I appear to be suffering from some kind of amnesia


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 30, 2012)

Banned cuz my, my, we hate to ask, but could thou graspeth mine posterior?


----------



## Coltonamore (Jul 30, 2012)

Banned because I'm no longer in south park


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 30, 2012)

Banned cuz *places royal equine hooves upon Tia's posterior*


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 30, 2012)

...TO THE MOOOOOOOOOOON!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 30, 2012)

Banned for sending me there again ._. It's cold up here tia!!!


----------



## Coltonamore (Jul 30, 2012)

Banned because rigby said so


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 30, 2012)

Banned cuz spleens tell me to cut things


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 30, 2012)

Banned cuz my chainsaw says hi.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 30, 2012)

Banned cuz MY SPLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEN

... Now I feel like playing no more heroes again


----------



## Coltonamore (Jul 30, 2012)

banned for makeing me go super syane and killing every one


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 30, 2012)

Banned cuz it's okay, I got the dragon's ballz!!!

Or... something...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 30, 2012)

Banned cuz you're doing it...meh, you're doing it close enough.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 30, 2012)

Banned cuz... why is the dragon speaking in a high pitched voice?


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 30, 2012)

Banned cuz you were probably groping it again. Shame on you, FI


----------



## Coltonamore (Jul 30, 2012)

Banned because I'm musel man and you know who eles likes to watch tv 


MY MOM 

HAHAHAHHAHAHAAHHHA


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 30, 2012)

Banned cuz D: but that's how you make a wish isn't it?


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 30, 2012)

Banned cuz yes, you have to find the dragon's balls. Then you begin groping them while chanting.

When the dragon is satisfied, you can make your wish.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 30, 2012)

Banned cuz that's too much effort, >_>; think I'll go divide the world by 0 again or something...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 30, 2012)

Banned cuz I'll hide myself in the square root of -1...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 30, 2012)

Banned cuz I forgot where I keep the 0... 

Oh, there it is


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 30, 2012)

Banned cuz someone took the negative out of this 1!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 30, 2012)

Banned cuz  I sang it a song about happyness, rainbows, and how my fries were eaten~


----------



## Coltonamore (Jul 30, 2012)

Banned because you know who else likes to cleen up other peoples messes


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 30, 2012)

Banned cuz yeah I do... As long as I pay em' that is...

Makes all my murderous rampages fun~


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 30, 2012)

Banned cuz I cleaned up my OWN mess, thank you very much >_>;


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 30, 2012)

Banned cuz MURDER HAPPY FUN TIME


----------



## Coltonamore (Jul 30, 2012)

Banned because no one gets it I'm impersinating musice man


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 30, 2012)

Banned cuz um...I need to "borrow" someone's hacksaw for a little bit...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 30, 2012)

Banned cuz I got it, but it wasn't funny originally, and it isn't now... If you still believe it to be you should question your pitiful lack of wit or originality, which you won't, because you likely lack the mental capacity to do anything other than to repeat things ad nausium...

I... I mean...

CUPCAKES ARE DELICIOUS ;

edit: Aww... I got ninja'd


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 30, 2012)

Banned cuz
>_>

_>
Mission successful...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 30, 2012)

Banned cuz I knew I shouldn't have gone into jerky rant mode >_


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 30, 2012)

Banned cuz you weren't wearing a bright orange costume when you were posting...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 30, 2012)

Banned cuz my costume is too big now D: I DON'T BELIEVE IT!!!


----------



## Coltonamore (Jul 30, 2012)

banned because no one knows that I'm just posting a bunce of fucking bull shit to piss everyone off


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 31, 2012)

Banned cuz what the above poster doesn't know, is that no one cares enough to be pissed off


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 31, 2012)

Banned cuz I've said this before, but it bears repetition: I'm quite oblivious to everything going on around me.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 31, 2012)

Banned cuz I have selective amnesia


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 31, 2012)

Banned cuz say what now?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 31, 2012)

Banned cuz dunno... I suddenly chose to forget what I typed :/


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 31, 2012)

Banned cuz say what now?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 31, 2012)

Banned cuz WHATS GOING ON!? D:


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 31, 2012)

Banned cuz everything D:


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 31, 2012)

Banned cuz I don't remember everything happening D:


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 31, 2012)

Banned cuz I don't remember the lemons being this bouncy...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 31, 2012)

Banned cuz BOUNCY BOMBS


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 31, 2012)

Banned cuz sticky bombs


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 31, 2012)

Banned with photobombs 



D:


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 31, 2012)

Banned cuz solar eclipses everywhere... D:


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 31, 2012)

Banned cuz PLANET ALLIGNMENT!!!

... and pluto... pluto is cool...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 31, 2012)

Banned cuz who invited that guy again?


----------



## Coltonamore (Jul 31, 2012)

Banned because I hate this shit


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 31, 2012)

Banned cuz I smell a contradiction ~

... no... no wait, that's just a dead body...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 31, 2012)

Banned cuz I am the exception


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 31, 2012)

Banned cuz I am the walrus, coo coo ka choo~


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 31, 2012)

Banned cuz I am the--
actually, no I'm not.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 31, 2012)

Banned cuz >_


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 31, 2012)

Banned cuz stop playing with your wardrobe, Luna


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 31, 2012)

Banned cuz D: Tia, you were watching!?


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 31, 2012)

Banned cuz as always. I was going to watch you strip naked and hopefully snap a few pictures with my camera make sure you weren't going to do something naughty...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 31, 2012)

Banned cuz D: I would never do something nau...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 31, 2012)

Banned cuz just making sure...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 31, 2012)

Banned cuz you already have cameras spying on me though D:


----------



## Black-Ice (Jul 31, 2012)

Banned cuz frozen has posted in here 6243 times
;O;


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 31, 2012)

Banned cuz 4325 ;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 31, 2012)

Banned cuz I AM THE MASTAH SPAMMAH!!!


----------



## Black-Ice (Jul 31, 2012)

Banned cuz 940 ;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 31, 2012)

Banned cuz... hmm... 20 hours till MK7 day


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 31, 2012)

Banned cuz sorry to say this, but I'm unsure if I'm gonna even make it tomorrow.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 31, 2012)

Banned cuz the thing lasts what? 36 hours or so?
TIME ZONES~


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 31, 2012)

Banned cuz yay, time zones~


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 31, 2012)

Banned cuz they are like magnets... I DON"T KNOW HOW THEY WORK D:


----------



## Coltonamore (Jul 31, 2012)

banned for saying crap


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 31, 2012)

Banned cuz time zones aren't magnets D:

If they were, my computer would be screwed beyond repair


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 31, 2012)

Banned cuz  
Then what happened to my computer? D:


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 31, 2012)

Spoiler: Banned cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 31, 2012)

Banned cuz my computer has only traveled overseas D: It hasn't been at all influenced by magnets!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 31, 2012)

Banned cuz I wonder if it went for a swim...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 31, 2012)

Banned cuz no, but my sister's mac was killed when my niece splashed water on it though


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 31, 2012)

Banned cuz it sucks when your computer breaks. :/

But then you get to replace it


----------



## Coltonamore (Jul 31, 2012)

Banned because it cost to much to replace a computer


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 31, 2012)

Banned cuz not when it's your work's computer


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 31, 2012)

Banned cuz then it's the administration's problem...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 31, 2012)

Banned cuz yeah it's... Crap >_


----------



## Coltonamore (Jul 31, 2012)

Banned because I'm to yong to go to work I used to have a computer that costed me $20,000 and it broke because my friend hit it til it would not work I've have not been able to play any game like fusion fall because of that

Also banned for ninja posting


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 31, 2012)

Banned cuz ; I... so much stuff I wanna facepalm over in that one post...


----------



## Coltonamore (Jul 31, 2012)

Banned for wanting to faceplum lol


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 31, 2012)

Banned cuz your "friend" sounds like a massive prick...


----------



## Coltonamore (Jul 31, 2012)

Banned because I don't live whare he lives


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 31, 2012)

Banned cuz that's probably a good thing... considering what he did...


----------



## Coltonamore (Jul 31, 2012)

Banned because it was all about was him not being good at the game I was playing


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jul 31, 2012)

Banned for the is not of good big english speaking you.


----------



## 1234turtles (Jul 31, 2012)

Banned for not having foxes.


----------



## Coltonamore (Jul 31, 2012)

Banned because you said that the thurth is NO ONE HAS (BLEEP)ING FOXES DOUMB BUTT


----------



## _kbnft (Jul 31, 2012)

Banned for bleeping you blooping beeping bopping booper.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Aug 1, 2012)




----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 1, 2012)

Banned cuz jelly


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Aug 1, 2012)

Banned cause, you ninja'd me!!!!
 
^ YOU	  ^ ME


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 1, 2012)

Banned because I hate not censoring posts also for anyone who pisses me off needs to read this 



Spoiler



he's gona take you back to the past to play the shity games that suck ass he'd rather have a buffalo take a darea dump in his ear he'd rather eat the rotten asshole of a roadkilled skunk and down it with bear he's the angryest gamer you ever heard he's the angry nintendo nerd he's the angry atari sega nerd he's the angry videogame nerd.


 read it for a laugh


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Aug 1, 2012)

Banned. You failed to make me laugh.


----------



## GameSoul (Aug 1, 2012)

Banned for not laughing at his copyrighted theme song joke.


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 1, 2012)

Banned cuz no one can ever force a person to laugh, especially if it's Vulpes.


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 1, 2012)

Banned because you know what's bull shit itunes why because it sucks now it used to be better know that's bull shit and that came from cinemasacre


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 1, 2012)

Banned cuz Ya know what buuuuuuuuuuuuuullshit? 
Fans, they go around copying your jokes in the most unfunny of ways~


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 1, 2012)

banned because I'm more of a angry video game nerd fan


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 1, 2012)

Banned cuz I'm not cool enough to be a fan


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 1, 2012)

Banned because I don't care


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 1, 2012)

Banned cuz...  was there anything I said that would make someone care?

See, it's stuff like that which stops you from getting a promotion :/


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 1, 2012)

Banned because my cat said so


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 1, 2012)

Banned cuz my cat tells me to burn things


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 1, 2012)

Banned because I'm pissed off at my cat for jumping on me


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 1, 2012)

Banned cuz... aren't you always?


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 1, 2012)

banned for posting before I edited the post


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 1, 2012)

Banned cuz O... okay ;


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 1, 2012)

Banned because I'm watching adventure time


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 1, 2012)

Banned cuz I stopped watching it.


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 1, 2012)

Banned for I don't know


----------



## DoubleeDee (Aug 1, 2012)

Banned because I am DoubleeDee


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 1, 2012)

Banned but thanks for posting for me at lest someone else replyed for once


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 1, 2012)

Banned cuz my very being is too inconsequential for this thread.


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 1, 2012)

banned because I'm stupid for being a doumbass


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 1, 2012)

Banned cuz ಠ_ಠ


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 1, 2012)

Hydreigon said:


> Banned cuz ಠ_ಠ


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 1, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Hydreigon said:
> 
> 
> > Banned cuz ಠ_ರೃ


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 1, 2012)

Banned cuz yeah... so anyways...


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 1, 2012)

Banned cuz right, where were we again? p_o


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 1, 2012)

Banned cuz somewhere around crazy o'clock...


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 1, 2012)

Banned cuz I need more coffee! ._.


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 1, 2012)

Banned for I don't know this is a stupid threed


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 1, 2012)

Banned cuz where's machomuu's coffee when you need it? :/


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 1, 2012)

Banned cuz so are most threads here, I just follow suit.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 1, 2012)

Banned cuz you can't appreciate the good without the bad...

Although, people spamming a thread with THIS THREAD SUX!!! are kinda partially at fault for not giving it a chance to grow into something awesome :/


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 1, 2012)

Banned cuz THIS THREAD SUX!!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 1, 2012)

Banned cuz :ANGREH FAISEZ:


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 1, 2012)

Banned for what crap


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 1, 2012)

Banned cuz this reminds me of...wait, no...anyways, needs more angreh faisez!


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 1, 2012)

Banned cuz ALL THE ANGREH FAISEZ!!!

:angrehfaisez:


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 1, 2012)

Banned because my avatar is finn and jake


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 1, 2012)

Banned cuz yes, yes, I noticed.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 1, 2012)

Banned cuz I haven't 

...


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 1, 2012)

Banned cuz not sure if lying...or just FI...


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 1, 2012)

Banned cuz the war of lint and flour may never know


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 1, 2012)

I'm Banned for this 



Spoiler



it seems today that all you see is volence and movies and *** on tv. But whare are those good old freashin falues that we used to relay. Happy days of family guy happy days of valeu possative addatude all the things that make us laugh and cry. He's are family guy


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 1, 2012)

Banned cuz I don't watch family guy, sorry.


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 1, 2012)

Banned fo not watching family guy


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 1, 2012)

Banned cuz I'd rather not kill my brain cells...


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 2, 2012)

Banned for being welcomed into hell


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 2, 2012)

Banned for saying welcome to hell


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 2, 2012)

Banned cuz... to quote a certain videogame



> Welcome to die


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 2, 2012)

banned to go to hell and get burned up by fire


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 2, 2012)

Banned cuz hell spat me out :/ 

Supposedly I made the devil uncomfortable... or some other rumor...


----------



## GameWinner (Aug 2, 2012)

Banned because there are over 3800 pages and over 58000.
what the? 0_0


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 2, 2012)

Banned cuz I went to hell. They told me to gtfo ;O;


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 2, 2012)

Banned because. I can get past the fire temple in zelda oot


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 2, 2012)

Banned cuz I can get through the master quest in ocarina of time :3


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 2, 2012)

Banned because I beat the fire temple man that took a long time


----------



## _kbnft (Aug 2, 2012)

Banned because water temple is more of a pain in the butt.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 2, 2012)

Banned cuz they're all just tedious... none of them roll at the speed of sound


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 2, 2012)

Banned cuz Eyepatch > Monocle


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 2, 2012)

Banned cuz tophats > everything


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 2, 2012)

Banned because I played the ocarina of time and played the prelude of light to return to the temple of time.


----------



## _kbnft (Aug 2, 2012)

Banned cuz scouter>9000


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 3, 2012)

Bannend for not makeing sense


----------



## _kbnft (Aug 3, 2012)

Banned for being poor. Not making any cents.


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Aug 3, 2012)

Banned cause, making*


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 3, 2012)

Banned because I'm naeve.


----------



## _kbnft (Aug 3, 2012)

Banned cuz truuuuuuuuuuue


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 3, 2012)

Banned because that's a lie


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 3, 2012)

Banned cuz... I'm gonna go with "false" on that one...


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 3, 2012)

Banned beause it is a lie and I took reposabilaty for it.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 3, 2012)

Banned cuz I blame my mind for being able to translate everything you say >_>;


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 3, 2012)

Banned because you don't know engilsh


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 3, 2012)

Banned cuz I know a few languages... ;_; I'd wager that I know less than hydreigon though...


----------



## nukeboy95 (Aug 3, 2012)

adakah anda tahu melayu


banned for not tell witch ones you know


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 3, 2012)

Banned cuz I have before :/
Polish
English (second language~ ... not that anyone can notice >_>; )
Italian
and a bit of Japanese...
(and some latin  )


----------



## nukeboy95 (Aug 3, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Banned cuz I have before :/
> Polish
> English (second language~ ... not that anyone can notice >_>; )
> Italian
> ...


banned FOR LIEING


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 3, 2012)

Banned for thinking I'm lying


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 3, 2012)

Banned for telling the tuth that that other persons lieing


Banned for ****ing ninja posting


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 3, 2012)

Banned cuz I really don't care if anyone believe me or not 

*sigh* c'est la vie


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 3, 2012)

Banned because I don't care about anyones post


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 3, 2012)

Banned cuz you care enough to not intentionally double post...


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 3, 2012)

Banned cuz it's official. This thread drains people of the fucks they can give 



FrozenIndignation said:


> Banned cuz I know a few languages... ;_; I'd wager that I know less than hydreigon though...


Erm...

Just because I'm studying 3 languages in school doesn't mean that I'm necessarily "fluent" in them. I speak very broken Chinese (a bit of Cantonese and a bit of Mandarin), I barely know how to construct a sentence in German, I have a hard time understanding spoken French or Spanish, and I didn't learn English until 1st grade. 

Oh, if this counts, I know a few Russian insults, some of which are really offensive.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 3, 2012)

Banned cuz oh ._.;

Welp, I'm only truly fluent in Polish and English... ;


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 3, 2012)

Banned cuz I'm mostly fluent in English, but I know enough Cantonese to communicate with my parents


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 3, 2012)

Banned cuz I know enough french to be thought of as a creepy french person...


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 3, 2012)

Banned cuz I know enough languages to formulate a very distinct, yet odd way of speaking to other people...


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 3, 2012)

Banned cuz I sound different all the time...


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 3, 2012)

Banned cuz 75% of the time, I'm barely audible.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 3, 2012)

Banned cuz people usually ignore me when I talk  Sometimes makes me wonder if I exist at all...


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 3, 2012)

Banned cuz quite the opposite for me  They acknowledge my existence, yet I always ignore other people when they try speaking to me. I usually tell them I have bad hearing


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 3, 2012)

Banned cuz I do that when I'm thinking or doing something... 

Well... in the rare event someone talks to me that is :/


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 3, 2012)

Banned cuz my presence is too minor for anyone to take notice of me...unless I'm being...me...


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 3, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 3, 2012)

Banned because I hate the sheader I kill him


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 3, 2012)

Banned cuz I hate all this attention D:

If I was such an attention-seeking whore, I'd yell "GIVE ME SOME FUCKING ATTENTION HERE!" or something...


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 3, 2012)

Banned cuz GIVE ME SOME FUCKING ATTENTION HERE!


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 3, 2012)

banned for ****ing bull **** (yelling in anger)


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 3, 2012)

Banned cuz attention-whoring FI? 



I've seen everything


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 3, 2012)

Banned cuz my job is to do the unexpected


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 3, 2012)

Banned because cause of this 



Spoiler



**** **** ***** *** I'M SO ****ing  PISSED OF RAGE ****y GAMES ALL MY LIVE I'VE HAD ****ing ENOVE DIE MOTHER ****er DIE


 that was avgn


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 3, 2012)

Banned cuz... okay?...


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 3, 2012)

Banned because avgn stands for angry video game nerd and also the spoiler was censord


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 3, 2012)

Banned cuz... yeah... I know... but that was just a bunch of mindless cursing, which only attracts the least intellegent of... you know what? everything's falling into place...


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 3, 2012)

Banned because id kill someone for a gandagbrab (came from achmed the dead tarest on jeaf dunam I don't know what it is or any thing so don't give me **** for it)


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 3, 2012)

Banned cuz my brain...it hurts


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 4, 2012)

Banned cuz poison... poison... poison... poison... poison...


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 4, 2012)

Banned cuz neurotoxins...so deadly...

V Banned cuz I made this edit just to say that someone hasn't played portal


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Aug 4, 2012)

^ Banned because I don't know what the hell your'e talking about!
< Banned because I have a YouTube
V Banned for advertising! Lol


----------



## _kbnft (Aug 4, 2012)

Banned for being on a new page so I can't use the arrow.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Aug 4, 2012)

*FrozenIndignation click here*


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 4, 2012)

Banned cuz p1ngpong made me do it, I SWARS!!!


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 4, 2012)

Banned bucause I don't care because I'm playing maga man zero on my gba and now I'm playing with my system plays better then an emulator in my openion


----------



## nukeboy95 (Aug 4, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Banned cuz p1ngpong made me do it, I SWARS!!!


banned for giving in to him


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 4, 2012)

Banned for talking about bs and not baning me


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 4, 2012)

nukeboy95 said:


> FrozenIndignation said:
> 
> 
> > Banned cuz p1ngpong made me do it, I SWARS!!!
> ...


Banned cuz she's always this submissive...and I know by--

*ahem*


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 4, 2012)

Banned cuz D: now more people know I'm submissive...


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 4, 2012)

Back to the room with you!


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 4, 2012)

Ok


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 4, 2012)

See? Very submissive.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 4, 2012)




----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 4, 2012)




----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 4, 2012)

Banned cuz the voices in my head tell me to burn the potatoes...


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 4, 2012)

Banned cuz something tells me I should build a cannon to fire them at ludicrous speeds...


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 4, 2012)

Banned cuz it shall never rival my chicken launcher!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 4, 2012)

Banned cuz why are you launching scootaloo? D:


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 4, 2012)

Banned cuz she refused to give me her super sauce :angry;


----------



## machomuu (Aug 4, 2012)

Banned cuz /me drops by.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 4, 2012)

ed cuz machomuu's coffee is back


----------



## machomuu (Aug 4, 2012)

Banned cuz I never really left, I've deleveled into the realms of "visitor" (and I doubt my title'll change, I can't start spending a lot of time here).  Plus I have a warning because I accidentally linked to a rom.  I blame the coffee, it must've fallen onto my keyboard.  Coffee can do crazy things to a keyboard; but I don't need to tell you that.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 4, 2012)

Banned cuz I have a link to a rom site in my sig, and no one's the wiser


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 4, 2012)

Banned cuz 

*begins watching the super scootaloo video again*


----------



## nukeboy95 (Aug 4, 2012)

banned cuz one of us left the EoF


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 4, 2012)

Banned because I'm just playing my game am I the one your talking about nukeboy ****head lol


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 5, 2012)

Banned cuz I don't think I can facepalm any harder...


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 5, 2012)

Banned cuz I facepalmed so hard, I think I can feel the back of my head...


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 5, 2012)

Banned cuz 7282012248


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 5, 2012)

Banned cuz 112 101 110 105 115


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 5, 2012)

ed with a walrus


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 5, 2012)

ed cuz someone stole his bucket.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 5, 2012)

ed cuz I blame the cult bucket following...


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 5, 2012)

ed cuz bucket...I foresee someone kicking it...


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 5, 2012)

ed cuz no one cares to police the terrible people who inflict unspeakable horrors on buckets...


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 5, 2012)

ed cuz just think about the buckets... D:


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 5, 2012)

ed cuz those poor... innocent... buckets... 
THINK OF THE CHILDREN!!! D:


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 5, 2012)

ed cuz those poor... innocent... children...

THINK OF THE WALRUS!!! D:


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 5, 2012)

Banned for what the hell? I was trying to piss off nukeboy95 for laughs


----------



## nukeboy95 (Aug 5, 2012)

cherryw17 said:


> Banned for what the hell? I was trying to piss off nukeboy95 for laughs


*runs of crying


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 5, 2012)

Banned cuz well, you didn't get pissed, that much is certain.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Aug 5, 2012)

*snif snif

y-your b-b-banmed y-y-y-you MEANY


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 5, 2012)

Banned for crying out loud on the fourm lol


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 5, 2012)

Banned cuz only p1ng has permission the authority to make people cry


----------



## nukeboy95 (Aug 5, 2012)

banned for being a d!ck on a *THREAD*


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 5, 2012)

Banned because come on how else I'm I going to get a laugh besides watching south park and tosh.0


----------



## nukeboy95 (Aug 5, 2012)

cherryw17 said:


> Banned because come on how else I'm I going to get a laugh besides watching south park and tosh.0


banned cuz I BET YOU CANT TELL ME HOW LONG IT Takes TO MAKE ONE SOUTH PARK episode


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 5, 2012)

Banned cuz google knows.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Aug 5, 2012)

Hydreigon said:


> Banned cuz google knows.


banned cuz you are not google


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 5, 2012)

Banned because I dident even google it and I now its takes almost a week to make a new ep of south park


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 5, 2012)

Banned cuz insulting people in a thread is as lame as walking over a jellyfish...



I think that simile made more sense in my mind ;


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 5, 2012)

Banned because I made fun of it


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 5, 2012)

Banned cuz *claps* well done young scamp... well done... truly you must be a badass far beyond anyone else's level...


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 5, 2012)

Banned because I put two videos on youtube today


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 5, 2012)

Banned because your video is bad and you should feel bad...


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Aug 5, 2012)

banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned cozbanned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned cozbanned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned cozbanned coz banned coz banned coz banned cozbanned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned cozbanned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned cozbanned coz banned coz banned coz banned cozbanned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned cozbanned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned cozbanned coz banned coz banned cozbanned coz banned coz banned coz banned cozbanned coz banned coz banned coz banned cozbanned coz banned coz banned cozbanned cozbanned coz banned coz banned coz banned cozbanned coz banned coz banned cozbanned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned cozbanned coz banned cozbanned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz banned coz PONIES


----------



## machomuu (Aug 5, 2012)

Banned.


----------



## Paarish (Aug 5, 2012)

banned for being machomuu


----------



## machomuu (Aug 5, 2012)

Banned cuz...crap.


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 5, 2012)

Banned because I'm lping mother 1 at horrable quality because I don't have a computer


----------



## machomuu (Aug 5, 2012)

Banned coz Fantasy of Death

[yt]2vjZ1SPAH6g[/yt]


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 5, 2012)

Banned for ? Here's this



SLCENCE I KEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEL YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOU


----------



## machomuu (Aug 5, 2012)

...


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 5, 2012)




----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 5, 2012)

Banned for not saying anything


----------



## nukeboy95 (Aug 5, 2012)

banned cuz black post


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 5, 2012)

Banned cuz invisible text

>_>


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 5, 2012)

Banned cuz two can play at that game~ Chimmichanga~


----------



## machomuu (Aug 5, 2012)

Touhouecchid



Spoiler


----------



## nukeboy95 (Aug 5, 2012)

machomuu said:


> Touhouecchid
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


banned for faping


----------



## machomuu (Aug 5, 2012)

Banned cuz I don't fap.

To ecchi or hentai, at least.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Aug 5, 2012)

machomuu said:


> Banned cuz I don't fap.
> 
> To ecchi or hentai, at least.


banned for lieing



(you got some on ur face)


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 5, 2012)

Stupid post deleted


----------



## nukeboy95 (Aug 5, 2012)

banned cuz you are one of two

a female
gay
a 10 year old pokenoob
all of the above


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 5, 2012)

stupid post


----------



## nukeboy95 (Aug 5, 2012)

cherryw17 said:


> I'm not gay its just that it makes me feel werid and embarest I just don't understand what I'm felling so I get mad or scared over that kind of stuff


banned cuz that means your under the age of 12



when your older you will under stand


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 5, 2012)

Stupid post


----------



## nukeboy95 (Aug 5, 2012)

banned cuz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








if you where relly 15 what year where you born?


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 5, 2012)

Stupid post


----------



## nukeboy95 (Aug 5, 2012)

cherryw17 said:


> April 4th 1997 does that awnser your qustion


YES BUT YOUR STORY IS FULL OF HOLES


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Aug 5, 2012)

Banned cuz holezzz


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 5, 2012)

stupid post


----------



## nukeboy95 (Aug 5, 2012)

cherryw17 said:


> Banned because Ok I did not say everything I'm not scared or mad or embarest when I'm at home but out in plubic I feel that way like I said I understand what it means but if you want to see if I know what it means pm me about it because I'm not going to say it here


banned cuz it ok in public im kinda shy


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 5, 2012)

Stupid post


----------



## nukeboy95 (Aug 5, 2012)

cherryw17 said:


> Relly because I'm kinda shy also


banned for not saying banned


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 5, 2012)

These post are deleted why for trolling for laughs


----------



## nukeboy95 (Aug 5, 2012)




----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 5, 2012)

Banned for useing a picture of fry you stupid idiot I kick you in the nuts you stupid doumb *** that was eric cartmen


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 5, 2012)

Banned for making me weep for humanity...


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 6, 2012)

Banned cuz I beg you don't cry.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 6, 2012)

Banned cuz too late


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 6, 2012)

banned for talking about bull **** stupid idiot I keel you


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 6, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Banned cuz too late


Banned cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 6, 2012)

Banned cuz :/ what is this ominous stupidity that threatens to engulf us?


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 6, 2012)

Banned because I hate you go to hell when when I keel you with my poison sword


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 6, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Banned cuz :/ what is this ominous stupidity that threatens to engulf us?


Banned cuz politicians?


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 6, 2012)

Banned cuz yeah, that's a given...


----------



## Castiel (Aug 6, 2012)

Banned because politics itself isn't stupid, only what the politicians say and do is stupid and engulfing us


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 6, 2012)

And yet what use does politics have if those who hold the cards have the same hand?


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 6, 2012)

Banned cuz poker face :|


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 6, 2012)

You're banned for poker face!


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 6, 2012)

Banned for Catboy!


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 6, 2012)

Banned for Black-Ice!


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 6, 2012)

Banned for cookie


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 6, 2012)

Banned for pudding


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 6, 2012)

Banned for world puddification


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 6, 2012)

Banned cuz we should just replace the world with a giant ball of pudding. No one will know the difference


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 6, 2012)

Banned because magaman zeros awsome


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 6, 2012)

Hydreigon said:


> Banned cuz we should just replace the world with a giant ball of pudding. No one will know the difference


Agree'd


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 6, 2012)

Quite p_o


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 6, 2012)

Indubitably o_q


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 6, 2012)

I must say, this cloth...it has a scent akin to this "chloroform" substance, does it not? p_o


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 6, 2012)

Quite so ol'chap, o_q

Tis what my subjects tell me~


----------



## nukeboy95 (Aug 6, 2012)

banned for LEAVING THE EoF AGAIN


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 6, 2012)

Banned cuz I don't know how to :/


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 6, 2012)

Banned cuz the moon=the EoF. You'll figure it out...


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 6, 2012)

Banned cuz I usually just get teleported to wherever yakity sax plays


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 6, 2012)

Banned for not being Rainbow Dash!


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 6, 2012)

Banned cuz *starts playing yakity sax on every moon of jupiter*

Catboy ninja, shouldn't type while eating D:


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 6, 2012)

Banned because who cares


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 6, 2012)

I say, did anyone else...hear something?


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 6, 2012)

What the hell banned for not saying banned


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 6, 2012)

I say, nope~ o_q


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 6, 2012)

Banned for nope!


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 6, 2012)

Banned cuz yay, I got banned by catboy


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 6, 2012)

Banned cuz I was already banned by him multiple times


----------



## nukeboy95 (Aug 6, 2012)

banned me?


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 6, 2012)

Banned cuz the Catboy ;A;


----------



## nukeboy95 (Aug 6, 2012)

banned cuz



The Catboy said:


> I am a little jelly


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 6, 2012)

Banned because of my greatness!
I request thy hold back thine tears! ;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 6, 2012)

Banned for thou hast unleashedeth ye olde speeche


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 6, 2012)

We shall ban the above pony for thou hast done the same!


----------



## machomuu (Aug 6, 2012)

Sanaechhid



Spoiler


----------



## nukeboy95 (Aug 6, 2012)

machomuu said:


> Sanaechhid
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


b-b-banned cuz *drooling



ill be back say 10-15 minutes


----------



## _kbnft (Aug 6, 2012)

Banned for eating for 10-15 minutes and that picture had nothing to do with it.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 6, 2012)

Banned cuz eating takes a long time~


----------



## _kbnft (Aug 6, 2012)

Banned cuz using utensils slow you down. You gotta use your hands.


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 6, 2012)

Banned for being a stupid hippie.


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 6, 2012)

Banned cuz unfortunately for me, my hands are also heads D:


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 6, 2012)

Banned for (╮°-°)╮┳━┳ ( ╯°□°)╯ ┻━┻


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 6, 2012)

Banned for flipping tables.
Only jesus can do that!


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 6, 2012)

Banned cuz jesus refused to serve me... he was the worst waiter I've ever had D:


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 6, 2012)

Banned cuz this arcade machine says hi


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 6, 2012)

Banned cuz... I need to find one of those next time I'm in japan


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 6, 2012)

Banned cuz japaneezu


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 6, 2012)

Banned cuz I miss japan ;_;


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 6, 2012)

Banned cuz, watch some anime then


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 6, 2012)

Banned cuz I've been watching fairy tail again... it just makes me miss japan more ;_;


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 6, 2012)

Banned cuz Fairy Tail


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 6, 2012)

Banned for filetrip!


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 6, 2012)

Banned cuz random file trip links scare me...

Tales of innocence r


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 6, 2012)

Banned cuz filetwip is cool


----------



## Castiel (Aug 6, 2012)

Banned because 3900 pages


----------



## Daemauroa (Aug 6, 2012)

banned because being too formal.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Aug 7, 2012)

banned cuz WHO CARES


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 7, 2012)

Post deleted why something stupid my friends told me to post


----------



## Castiel (Aug 7, 2012)

Banned because you didn't follow the rules of the game.


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 7, 2012)

Banned because I deleted the post because its to outragious


----------



## nukeboy95 (Aug 7, 2012)

BANNED FOR DELETING POSTS


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 7, 2012)

Banned because it can only be my post plus I'm just editing it to say post deleted


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 7, 2012)

Banned because I bet you won't realize I'm using transparent text >_>;


----------



## machomuu (Aug 7, 2012)

Yukariecchid



Spoiler


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Aug 7, 2012)

< Banned for looking at spoiler


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 7, 2012)

Banned for 3ds


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 7, 2012)

Banned for saying banned for haveing a 3ds


----------



## _kbnft (Aug 7, 2012)

Inbanned 4





















To shreds you say.


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 7, 2012)

Banned because I don't care


----------



## machomuu (Aug 7, 2012)

Nadekoecchid



Spoiler


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 7, 2012)

banned for posting that I, Wait a minate (blushed)


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 7, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 7, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 7, 2012)

Banned cuz umm...  this is slowly turning into a hentai thread...


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 7, 2012)

Banned cuz it's because of machomuu, isn't it...


----------



## _kbnft (Aug 7, 2012)

Banned cuz phone microwave (subject name to change).


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 7, 2012)

Banned cuz contrary to popular belief, cellular phones cannot give you cancer, only hepatitis.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 7, 2012)

Steins;Gatecchid



Spoiler


----------



## _kbnft (Aug 7, 2012)

Banned cuz hello its me; it appears that the organization has obtained photos of me without proper authorization. I will now commence operation subjecchange before they embarass me further. El Psy Congroo


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 7, 2012)

Banned because I don't want to see any more of thoes pitures there makeing me blush out


----------



## machomuu (Aug 7, 2012)

Banned cuz enough of your pretentious hipster bullsh*t

Also, Yuriecchid



Spoiler


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 7, 2012)

Baanned. Because you did not stop because your the one who's bull shit and the fuckin hipster


----------



## machomuu (Aug 7, 2012)

Don't try to reverse my calling out.

Also, Samusecchid



Spoiler


----------



## nukeboy95 (Aug 7, 2012)

banned cuz DAMMIT STOP WITH THE PICS IT UN HEALTHY


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 7, 2012)

Banned cuz this thread kinda needed something "interesting," if you know what I mean...


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 7, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 7, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 7, 2012)

Banned cuz D:


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 7, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## machomuu (Aug 7, 2012)

P4ecchid



Spoiler


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 7, 2012)

Banned for machomuu


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 7, 2012)

machomuu said:


> P4ecchid
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler





Spoiler: Banned cuz


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 7, 2012)

Spoiler: The wheel of fate is turning. Banned 1...ACTION!


----------



## machomuu (Aug 7, 2012)

Franziecchid


Spoiler












(hard to find ecchi of the AA girls that's not hentai.  Very hard.)


----------



## _kbnft (Aug 7, 2012)

Banned cuz very hard indeed.


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 7, 2012)

Banned cuz need moar AA


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 7, 2012)

Banned cuz... this thread will turn me gay >_


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 7, 2012)

Banned cuz what was that, dashie?


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 7, 2012)

Banned because this thread needs more yaoi


Spoiler


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 7, 2012)

Banned cuz yes, yes it does 

wait 


FrozenIndignation said:


> Banned cuz... this thread will turn me gay >_


----------



## machomuu (Aug 7, 2012)

Now for people of all sexual orientations:

Baka&Testechhid



Spoiler


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 7, 2012)

Hydreigon said:


> Banned cuz yes, yes it does
> 
> wait
> 
> ...


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 7, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Hydreigon said:
> 
> 
> > Banned cuz yes, yes it does
> ...


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 7, 2012)

Banned cuz *sends self to the moon*


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 8, 2012)

STOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOP
IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIt

This threed is starting to make me a sexual idiot please stop with the posts GOD


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 8, 2012)

Banned for, lol.


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Aug 8, 2012)

Banned cause, you stopped the yaoi take over


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 8, 2012)

Banned cuz i attempted a pony take over once... fun times


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 8, 2012)

Banned for more yaoi!


Spoiler



made you look


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Aug 8, 2012)

Banned cause, you lie!!!
There was no yaoi!


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 8, 2012)

Banned for


Spoiler:


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 8, 2012)

Hey cat boy nice joke that was a awsome joke. What a minate I was thinking this stupid drawn girl pic thing stoped nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo



Spoiler


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 8, 2012)

Banned because I only post pictures of guys.


----------



## _kbnft (Aug 8, 2012)

Banned for my friend cherry. 


Spoiler


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 8, 2012)

Banned because Hey I don't want to see that I want to see fighting and killing


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 8, 2012)

Banned because posting pictures of cute men is better than violence!


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 8, 2012)

banned because what's more awsome then this



Spoiler



img http://
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 DOUBLE DRAGON


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 8, 2012)

banned cuz
Champion Ice wants to battle


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 8, 2012)

Banned cu... 

...

*leaves*


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 8, 2012)

Banned cuz 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B4JI8yz4MRw


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Aug 8, 2012)

Banned cause, yaoi is the only way to go!


----------



## _kbnft (Aug 8, 2012)

Banned for yayno, and fifi come back this is your game.
Here take this: 



Spoiler


----------



## machomuu (Aug 8, 2012)

DOAecchid



Spoiler


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 8, 2012)

Banned cuz *comes back*

THE CAKE IS A LIE D:

*is battled by rival*


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 8, 2012)

Banned cuz

THE CAKE IS WEAL!

*wins battle*


----------



## nukeboy95 (Aug 8, 2012)

banned cuz your pervs (ok maby me too)


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 8, 2012)

Banned because I hate felling like a perv.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Aug 8, 2012)

banned cuz y u protesting the pics?


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 8, 2012)

Banned because I don't know how to code pics


----------



## nukeboy95 (Aug 8, 2012)

```
[spoiler]img[/spoiler]
```

banned for being a noob


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Aug 8, 2012)

Banned for not inserting

```
[ img ]
[ /img ]
```
tags.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Aug 8, 2012)

banned cuz



Spoiler


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 8, 2012)

Banned because how do I code vids


----------



## machomuu (Aug 8, 2012)

Marisaecchid



Spoiler












On an equally sexual note, a few lines from Touhou 6:
Remilia - I'm hungry.
Marisa - You can eat me.
Me -


----------



## nukeboy95 (Aug 8, 2012)

BANNED FOR FAPING


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Aug 8, 2012)

Banned for spelling that word wrong.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Aug 8, 2012)

banned for being a spelling nazi


----------



## machomuu (Aug 8, 2012)

Banned cuz I don't fap (to ecchi or hentai).

Also, Sakuyaecchid


Spoiler


----------



## nukeboy95 (Aug 8, 2012)

banned for lieing


than why do you have thos pics


----------



## machomuu (Aug 8, 2012)

Banned cuz they're not saved, they're googled.

Also, Yokoecchid



Spoiler


----------



## nukeboy95 (Aug 8, 2012)

banned you telling a lie


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 8, 2012)

Banned cuz never gonna saaaaaaaaaaaay goodbye~


----------



## nukeboy95 (Aug 8, 2012)

banned cuz never gonna give you up
banned cuz never gonna let you down
banned cuz never gonna tell a lie or hurt you


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 8, 2012)

Banned because why not tell him to fuck off and say That's Bull Shit


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Aug 8, 2012)

Banned cause, I am tempted to post an ecchi shota pic everytime I ban someone on this game!


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 8, 2012)

Unbanned cause, hai CC ;3


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 8, 2012)

Ba-

Ah, there's no way I can ban you


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 8, 2012)

Unbanned you from everything


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 8, 2012)

Wubs, wubs everywhere...

I love it!


----------



## nukeboy95 (Aug 8, 2012)

banned what i miss (food is yummy)


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 8, 2012)

Banned cuz my pet unicorn did a back flip and you missed it! ;A;


----------



## nukeboy95 (Aug 8, 2012)

banned cuz NOOOOOOOOOOOO i had to eat


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 8, 2012)

Banned because I kick ass at mega man zero


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 8, 2012)

Banned cuz you look to be ass at megaman


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 8, 2012)

Banned for ass


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 8, 2012)

Banned for noting the plot


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 8, 2012)

What the hell banned because I meant the game


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 8, 2012)

Banned cuz colloquialism seems to have failed... mayhaps an alternative insult may replicate the same intent...


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 8, 2012)

O.........K banned because that does not make sence but ether way I don't care


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 8, 2012)

Banned cuz happenstance suggest a loss of cognitive skill... assuming subject is in a coma...


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 8, 2012)

Banned cuz I find it quite amusing to use highly inflated diction in order to bemuse others...


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 8, 2012)

Banned cuz secondary subject appears to have leaked data... A clean up shall be required of this subject's cranial cavities... Juice must flow, dispense of the undesired matter in our closed rotatory system...


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 8, 2012)

Banned cuz I don't want my brain to be cleaned out! D:

It's where my sick, twisted, and perverted thoughts lie...


----------



## nukeboy95 (Aug 8, 2012)

banned ok will replace it with *FrozenIndignation brain*


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 8, 2012)

Banned cuz again, I do NOT want my brain to be cleaned out! D:


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 8, 2012)

Banned for not being in space!
Go to space jail!


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 8, 2012)

Not banned for some reason.


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 8, 2012)

Banned beca....... what....... what....chuagaconoy


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 8, 2012)

Banned cuz potato


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 8, 2012)

Banned cuz chips


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 8, 2012)

Banned cuz SARDINES!!!


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Aug 8, 2012)

Banned because you have a Prinny hat.


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 8, 2012)

Banned cuz you have no avatar


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 8, 2012)

Banned cuz your avatar reminds me to put stuff on my cat...


----------



## ShinyLatios (Aug 8, 2012)

Banned cuz you are an ace mod, banning so many people for things they've clearly done


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 8, 2012)

Banned cuz powa abuse


----------



## ShinyLatios (Aug 8, 2012)

banned cuz you banned your own pokemon. shame on you!


----------



## Daemauroa (Aug 8, 2012)

banned because you aren't exactly a pokémon becuase Pokemon can't talk. except meowth.


----------



## ShinyLatios (Aug 9, 2012)

Daemauroa said:


> banned because you aren't exactly a pokémon becuase Pokemon can't talk. except meowth.


banned for making a pokemon anime reference, saying I cant talk and meowth can. who are you to decide that I can't talk?


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 9, 2012)

Banned cuz mewtwo would disagree with you... besides of which, who's to say a pokemon could not use a keyboard?
Edit: eh... ninja'd...


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 9, 2012)

Banned cuz Latios has short arms, so I wonder how he can type... 

However, that just made me wonder how I can type myself


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 9, 2012)

Banned because, soon~


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 9, 2012)

Banned cuz your birthday's coming up 

Kinda early to say this, but happy birthday! :3


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 9, 2012)

Banned for this shall be the start of EoF 2.0!


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 9, 2012)

Banned cuz the EoF is still in a state of infancy, members still have a fascination in crafting their posts in attempt to gain admiration or "likes" from their fellow posters... perhaps when this fad fails, and the members mature enough to allow a decent thread to flourish into something wonderful, or a bad thread to simply be left alone in solemn dignity, then, perhaps only then, will the true EoF shine forth from the deep dank abyss of it's apathetic denizens.


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 9, 2012)

Banned cuz what a speech


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 9, 2012)

Banned cuz a speech!? D:
I'm sorry!!! >_


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 9, 2012)

Unbanned.

Comeone lets get together and celebrate EoF 2.0 ;3


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 9, 2012)

Bannned for having a stupid gay avatar


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 9, 2012)

.__.
A little less insulting would have been nicer!


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 9, 2012)

Banned because of chuggaconory 



Spoiler



[media] http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FUxwSyVttF0 [/media]


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 9, 2012)

Banned for not getting me a chimmi changa


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 9, 2012)

Banned cuz he has no obligation to even get you one


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 9, 2012)

Banned cuz 
Aww


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 9, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 9, 2012)

Banned with :ANGREHFAISEZ: 



or not


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 9, 2012)

Banned cuz 

F*ck yeah, ANGREHFAISEZ!!


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 9, 2012)

Unbanned cause what?


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 9, 2012)

ed with :angrehfaisez:


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 9, 2012)

with


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 9, 2012)

ed cuz


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 9, 2012)

for


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 9, 2012)

ed for  for


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 9, 2012)

to the power of


----------



## machomuu (Aug 9, 2012)

Ecchid


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 9, 2012)

Persona ed


----------



## Deleted member 310901 (Aug 10, 2012)

.


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 10, 2012)

Banned for pony


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 10, 2012)

Banned for lack of pony


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 10, 2012)

Unbanned you both.

I'm bored );
Entertain me!


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 10, 2012)

ed cuz I only entertain Paary and nara-kun!!!


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 10, 2012)

Got given a biscuit.

Paary is sleeping.
So entertain me >:
...
wait hold on...
brb


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 10, 2012)

ed cuz I like where this is going


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 10, 2012)

ed cause I'll tape it


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 10, 2012)

ed cuz I'll help hold it down


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 10, 2012)

'd cuz I'm getting my "gear" ready for it


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 10, 2012)

ed cuz I'm getting the tomato sauce


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 10, 2012)

d cause whipped cream is more


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 10, 2012)

ed cuz what about the mayonnaise?


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 10, 2012)

ed, I'll make that myself


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 10, 2012)

ed cuz don't make me join in as well


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 10, 2012)

ed cuz TOO LATE


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 10, 2012)

d cuz I can do another round


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 10, 2012)

ed cuz I'm okay with this


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 10, 2012)

d for should we use the broomcabinet this time?


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 10, 2012)

ed cuz we should totally do it in the bunker, where everyone will be watching


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 10, 2012)

d cause I bet Catboy wouldn't mind that


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 10, 2012)

ed cuz I'm sure no one will...


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 10, 2012)

d cuz we should do it


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 10, 2012)

ed cuz we should...


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 10, 2012)

d for doing it, after I went to sleep.

Nighty~


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 10, 2012)

ed cuz CHANCE!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 10, 2012)

ed cuz I missed it D:


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 10, 2012)

cuz all your pudding are belong to me


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 10, 2012)

ed cuz not if I hide it on my scrotum!


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 10, 2012)

D: ed


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 10, 2012)

ed

*pretends to be a cat, cleans self of pudding*


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 10, 2012)

ed cuz *puts stuff on hydreigon*


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 10, 2012)

ed cuz I never see you putting stuff on Black-Ice...


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 10, 2012)

ed cuz... I think it's because the one time I did, he ran off with what I put on him >_


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 10, 2012)

ed cuz *runs off*


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Aug 10, 2012)

.....You're all banned for excessive What the Fuck.


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 10, 2012)

Unbanned for did you really ready everything?


----------



## iMasaru (Aug 10, 2012)

Banned coz i made a drawing


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 10, 2012)

Banned cuz where is it?


----------



## iMasaru (Aug 10, 2012)

Banned coz it's still not finished :'(


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 10, 2012)

Banned cuz ahh ok.
Well watcha waiting for?


----------



## Deleted member 310901 (Aug 10, 2012)

.


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 10, 2012)

Banned cuz *insert reason here*


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 10, 2012)

Banned with pickle berry custard


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 10, 2012)

Banned with a chocolate bar


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 10, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 10, 2012)

Banned cuz chocolate


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Aug 10, 2012)

^ Banned because someone hates chocolate!
< Banned for liying about ever eating chocolate!
V Banned for Facebook


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 10, 2012)

Banned cuz CHOCOLATE


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 10, 2012)

Banned cuz chocolate pudding


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 11, 2012)

Banned cuz DiD sOmeaONe saY pUdDIng!?


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 11, 2012)

Banned cuz ........


Nvm I can't ban you );


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 11, 2012)

ba...
Can't ban a brother of Nekotopia


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 11, 2012)

ed cuz  ing people is awesome~


----------



## Deleted member 310901 (Aug 11, 2012)

.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 11, 2012)

ed cuz


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 11, 2012)

ed cuz of


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 11, 2012)

Banned, because I don't get it very well. I don't care any way.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 11, 2012)

:angrehfaisez: ed


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 11, 2012)

Banned, because whaaat theeeee craaaap, I still don't know or care.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 11, 2012)

:angrehfaisez: ed cuz I beg you don't cry ;O;


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 11, 2012)

Banned, because I'm not a cry baby.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 11, 2012)

:angrehfaisez: ed cuz I beg you don't p1ngpong ;O;


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 11, 2012)

I beg you don't cry.


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 11, 2012)

Banned, because I don't know what your frick,in talking about.


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 11, 2012)

p1ngponged


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 11, 2012)

;O;


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 11, 2012)

I don't get this, mebey its because I stopped being so stupid.


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 11, 2012)

I have no idea what's going on.


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 11, 2012)

I don't know ether.


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Aug 11, 2012)

Banned for being oblivious.


----------



## Deleted member 310901 (Aug 11, 2012)

.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 11, 2012)

Bneaned cauzs wutaht arhekljehe speeeeeeeeel chuck? olOlOlz
JAH JAH JAH JAH JAH JAH JAH....

... that hurt to write >_


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 11, 2012)

baned cuaz spele shek iz fer n00bz! :angrehfaisez:

(FUCK, my brain! D


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 11, 2012)

Blaiuwbwnned Cuiluahihglweiuhz Ialwurohga doailerhgualeriuhgeruubt speALUeihaerhugaeirhull chaeluhweihgeck wouluwiehgaweirughawelgiuhald heawjhngalerhguallp



Banned cuz I doubt spell check would help... though, some of those have suggestions


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 11, 2012)

Banned cuz I'd like to know what those suggestions are.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Aug 11, 2012)

banned cuz umm hold on...






ok i dont see a good reson to ban you but I AM STILL BANNING YOU


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 11, 2012)

Banned cuz you could always quote my post and right click em ;


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 11, 2012)

Banned, because know one feels like it.


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 11, 2012)

Banned for banning my pony wuvies ;o


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 11, 2012)

Wuvies?

 ed cuz I  it


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 11, 2012)

Banned, because whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat thhhhhhhhhhhhhhhheeeee heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeelllll...............!



FUCK HOW DID I GET NINJAD


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 11, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 11, 2012)

unbanned cuz  you guys ;3


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 11, 2012)

Banned, because (me) this is creepy, (jake) dude be cool man, let's get out of here (me)no I must kill an assasion its ADVENTURE TIME!.


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 11, 2012)

Banned cuz >_>


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 11, 2012)

banned, because I'm watching adventure time.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 11, 2012)

Banned cuz I'm watching paint in a blender 
... I really must remember not to drink :/


----------



## Deleted member 310901 (Aug 11, 2012)

.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 11, 2012)

Banned cuz I never owned a NES >_


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 12, 2012)

Banned cuz I'd like a PS3. It only does everything, even making waffles.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 12, 2012)

ed cuz it doesn't respond well to taking a bath though


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 12, 2012)

ed cuz D:

I was totally gonna let it soak in a bubble bath though >_


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 12, 2012)

ed cuz I was gonna superglue a heap of flies to it and watch them try to make it fly


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 12, 2012)

ed cuz that would end up breaking your PS3 if the flies aren't able to hold it up in the air...


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 12, 2012)

ed cuz I think I'll continue gluing them onto paper aeroplanes


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 12, 2012)

ed cuz now I want to catch some flies D:


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 12, 2012)

ed cuz there is nothing more satisfying... than crushing a fly... WITH YOUR BARE HANDS!!!


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 12, 2012)

d cause I'm feeling really happy now


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 12, 2012)

ed cuz I rather use a slingshot and kill them from afar 

I killed a few in this fashion, but...things got messy


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 12, 2012)

Banned, because I don't know what the hell this is.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 12, 2012)

Banned cuz don't know what this is? Better drink my own [censored]


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 12, 2012)

All unbanned cause I all ninja'd you ;3


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 12, 2012)

Um I don't know unbanned because your a loser.


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 12, 2012)




----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 12, 2012)

ed for making me realize how cute ducklings are.


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 12, 2012)

Ha ha I unbanned a loser ha ha! I ban you all suckers. (lol)


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 12, 2012)

A little less offensive is appreciated cherry .__.


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 12, 2012)

Unbanned for being offended!


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 12, 2012)

Banned, because come on that was funney!


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 12, 2012)




----------



## DinohScene (Aug 12, 2012)

Banned for no it was not .__.

Unbanned chav for


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 12, 2012)

banned, for stuped post.

Frick ninjad


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 12, 2012)

Banned for misspelling stupid.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 12, 2012)

cherryw17 said:


> banned, for stuped post.


Banned because the post above yours was stupid? Truly you must be a paragon of intellect


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 12, 2012)

Banned because, come on, I'm typing fast. 

Frick ninjad again, it was ment to be stupid.


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 12, 2012)

d cause you're all invited to my party ;3


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 12, 2012)

Banned for typing fast. 
Bonus ban for using it as an excuse!


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 12, 2012)

Banned cuz holy shit, I never expected to get any likes for that


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 12, 2012)

Banned, because I don't give a frick!


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 12, 2012)

Banned cuz reaction gifs are an easy way to get likes

This message was brought to you by frozen's jelly. the only jelly with a creepy pony inside~


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 12, 2012)

Banned because I...................... GOD I CAN'T THINK RIGHT KNOW!


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 12, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 12, 2012)

d cuz  ?


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 12, 2012)

ed cuz 

Gah, ninja'd


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 12, 2012)

'd cuz


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 12, 2012)

ed cuz


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 12, 2012)

'd cuz


----------



## Castiel (Aug 12, 2012)

Banned because I'm tired and it's only 9:00pm here...


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 12, 2012)

Banned for not accepting my friend request yet!!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 12, 2012)

Banned cuz I accept everyone's~


----------



## Castiel (Aug 12, 2012)

Banned because I didn't know, nor did I need to accept...


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 12, 2012)

'd cuz its ok


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 12, 2012)

'd cuz FRIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEENDS...

I mean...

BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAINS


----------



## Castiel (Aug 12, 2012)

Banned because you spelled because wrong, forgot the ' in it's, and because that smiley you used is kind of very creepy when used towards me


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 12, 2012)

Banned for not accepting my smiley's affection!


----------



## Castiel (Aug 12, 2012)

Banned because I prefer Frozen's usage of said smiley


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 12, 2012)

Banned because I have no comeback for that...


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 12, 2012)

ed cuz


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 12, 2012)

ed cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 12, 2012)

ed cuz... *ponders how to be more random*
*sips entrails*


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 12, 2012)

Banned because now your post is the last thing i read before i go to bed...
Creepy...


----------



## Castiel (Aug 12, 2012)

Banned because hippos!


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 12, 2012)

Banned for mentioning one of the most unexpectedly evil creatures in the world...

Oh, they told me no evil creature could be made using the DNA of a hippo... BUT LITTLE DID THEY KNOW HOW UN... "hip"... THE RESULT WOULD BE!!! D:


----------



## Daemauroa (Aug 12, 2012)

banned for making a not so funny pun.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 12, 2012)

Banned cuz my pun are "bear"y un"bear"able, and border on "teddy"ous.

They'll make you go "bear"zerk~


----------



## _kbnft (Aug 12, 2012)

Banned because the 'paw'ns are too good.


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 12, 2012)

I just banned you.
Watcha gonna do?


----------



## _kbnft (Aug 12, 2012)

Banned for banning back.

*gets a d-mail from the future to use lab gadget #012 to prevent Black-Ice from banning me.*


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Banned 
Be gone!


----------



## _kbnft (Aug 12, 2012)

Banned cuz OK. ;(


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Banned cuz 
*scary face*


----------



## _kbnft (Aug 12, 2012)

Banned cuz I'll be back.






With a vengeance!

*uses gadget #012* release ze hounds


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Banned cuz I'LL BE WAITING


to ban you ;o;


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 12, 2012)

Banned cuz you cried
Beg you dont cry MOAR ;O;


----------



## _kbnft (Aug 12, 2012)

Banned for using dmail to prevent bans.

*hello its me, it appears that I have missed the dmail time by 2 minutes. I have failed.  The organization has now banned me from posting in the forums.

El Psy Congroo


----------



## nukeboy95 (Aug 12, 2012)

banned cuz im ridding on a train and ur soo jelly of it


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 12, 2012)

Banned cuz your going off the rails on a crazy train.


----------



## ENDscape (Aug 12, 2012)

Banned because I timeleaped back in time but missed to ban kbnft.

Tuturu! 
El Psy kangaroo


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Banned cuz Tsuna


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 12, 2012)

Banned cuz Kuro


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 12, 2012)

Banned, because I beat magaman zero.


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 12, 2012)

Banned because I have the zero collection on my DS


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 12, 2012)

Banned cuz so do I


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 12, 2012)

Banned for copying me!


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 12, 2012)

Banned cuz I'm a talking printer


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 12, 2012)

Banned for not printing me cool pictures.


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 12, 2012)

Banned for wha.....?


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 12, 2012)

Banned cuz 






I guess that picture should be "cool" enough for you


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 12, 2012)

Banned for a witty pun that gave me a slight smile :|


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 12, 2012)

Banned cuz I spend at least 5 minutes trying to come up with a cool pun 
At least it gives me more time to kick back and just chill


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 12, 2012)

Banned because that pun made me smile a little more L:


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 12, 2012)

Banned cuz MY PUNS SUCK D:

They force my brain to freeze up, which later will give me terrible headaches! >_


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 12, 2012)

Banned cuz if you have brain freeze your supposed to press the roof of your mouth with your thumb to make it go away


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 12, 2012)

Banned cuz I enjoy getting headaches though. 
I've always wanted to receive psychic powers from my headaches


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 12, 2012)

Banned because thats only possible if the headache you recieved was from magicmoomoomilkshake


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 12, 2012)

Banned cuz ooh...that wasn't the right milkshake? 

I was wondering why all these boys were on my yard


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 12, 2012)

Banned cuz damn right.
Twas better then yours


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 12, 2012)

Banned cuz you could teach me, but I'm assuming you'll have to charge...


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 12, 2012)

Banned  cuz now i have to repeat the chorus


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 12, 2012)

Banned cuz I know you want to 

The thing that makes me is what the guys go crazy for 
...


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 12, 2012)

Banned cuz the lose their minds 
The way you whine  
I think its time...


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 12, 2012)

Banned cuz la la-la la la...warm it up~ 

Lala-lalala...the boys are waiting


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 12, 2012)

banned cuz this is getting very suggestive...


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Banned cuz I like slush puppie


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Aug 12, 2012)

Banned becaue I want a slushie.


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 13, 2012)

Banned because its all bout Icee's


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Aug 13, 2012)

Banned for creating awesome shoes.


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 13, 2012)

Banned cuz slushie


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 13, 2012)

Bannned cuz slash the enemy to cause damage

This message was brought to you by FI's milkshakes.


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 13, 2012)

Banned for um I'm gonna watch t.v.


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Aug 13, 2012)

Banned for not telling u what you're watching.


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 13, 2012)

Banned because I am the eggman, I will rule the world with my tool. (those are actual lyrics from an eggman theme song in an old sonic cartoon)


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 13, 2012)

Banned cuz ah... snooPING AS usual i see..


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 13, 2012)

Banned because I think that's code for something but I can't decipher it..


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 13, 2012)

Banned cuz 

Yes... code... that's it...


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Aug 13, 2012)

Banned because PINGAS.


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 13, 2012)

Banned cuz MAMA LUIGI


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 13, 2012)

Banned cuz spaghetti


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 13, 2012)

Banned cuz DINNER


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 13, 2012)

Banned cuz MAHBOI


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 13, 2012)

Banned because I'm watching tosh.0.


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 13, 2012)

Banned cuz I'm listening to loud static. It's very relaxing


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 13, 2012)

'd cuz I love dat white noise~


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 13, 2012)

I watch outragous shows because, I like to make fun of it


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 13, 2012)

Banned cuz you forgot to ban


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 13, 2012)

ed cuz I NEVAH BAN!!!


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 13, 2012)

ed cuz  ing is much better


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 13, 2012)

ed cuz  makes da world go round


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 13, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> ed cuz I NEVAH BAN!!!





> I NEVAH BAN!!!





> NEVAH BAN!!!


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 13, 2012)

ed cuz pentagon

 ed cuz echoing quotes are cool


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 13, 2012)

Ed cuz double  !!!


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 13, 2012)

Banned becau........ (watching tv)


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 13, 2012)

ed cuz


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 13, 2012)

ed cuz im almost at 1000 posts in this thread O.O


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 13, 2012)

Ed cuz idk how many posts I gots


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 13, 2012)

ec cuz click the replies amount on the thread stats


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 13, 2012)

ed cuz would you kindly ignore how many I have :ninja


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 13, 2012)

Ed cuz thanks


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 13, 2012)

ed cuz I have 4460 

FI has the most 

@[member='chavosaur']
As of this post, you have 31


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 13, 2012)

ed cuz
981


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 13, 2012)

Ed cuz I'm a noob to dis thread


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 13, 2012)

ed cuz I'm #2


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 13, 2012)

ed cuz I'm somewhere on the bottom


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 13, 2012)

ed cuz this thread brought me to the EoF
It all started one fateful day when I kept seeing the thread pop up on the EoF
Then I met Hydri and Frozen and became social


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 13, 2012)

'd cuz then you found out that I'm a horrible horrible person 

GLaDOS said so


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 13, 2012)

ed cuz heartwarming


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 13, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> ed cuz I'm somewhere on the bottom





> I'm somewhere on the bottom





> somewhere on the bottom






> on the bottom





Hydreigon said:


>


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 13, 2012)

(because everyone else is)

:-[ed because I'm watching tv still. I'm I doing it right with the smilys?


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 13, 2012)

ed cuz maybe. maybe not


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 13, 2012)

Ed cuz awe you failed :3
Ninjad!


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 13, 2012)

ed cuz you got


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 13, 2012)

ed cuz this post is blank


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 13, 2012)

Hydreigon said:


> ed cuz this post is blank


 ed cuz I can see eet


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 13, 2012)

Banned with comic sans


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 13, 2012)

>_> Shit, I've been discovered!


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 13, 2012)

Hydreigon said:


> >_> Shit, I've been discovered!
> 
> .> I see everything


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 13, 2012)

Only liars can see this ban


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 13, 2012)

Banned cuz my fat ass is preventing me from being a successful ninja D:

Damn cake. >_


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 13, 2012)

ed


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 13, 2012)

See what I mean? My last post got totally got ninja'd!


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 13, 2012)

ed cuz kupo


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 13, 2012)

'd cuz this was a triumph


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 13, 2012)

ed cuz I'm making a note here: HUGE SUCCESS


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 13, 2012)

ed cuz it's hard to overstate my satisfaction.


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 13, 2012)

ed cuz aperture science, we do what we must, because we can.


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 13, 2012)

Banned because ......................................................................... (watching t.v. still)


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 13, 2012)

For the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead...


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 13, 2012)

ed cuz but there's no sense crying over every mistake~


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 13, 2012)

ed you just keep on trying 'til you run out of cake...

D:


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Aug 13, 2012)

because of the Portal references.


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 13, 2012)

ed cuz TEH CAKE IS A LIE!!!!


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 13, 2012)

d cuz it's ok... Some day it will be true


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 13, 2012)

ed cuz space. Space, space. Space, gotta go to space.


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 13, 2012)

banned because amarican dad is better then family guy.


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 13, 2012)

Banned for being right


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 13, 2012)

ed cuz the square root of rope is string


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 13, 2012)

Banned cuz I was positive it was ribbon...


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 13, 2012)

Banned cuz nope its shoelace


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 13, 2012)

Banned cuz say whaaaaa???


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 13, 2012)

Banned cuz 
~true story bro


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 13, 2012)

Banned cuz I demand you to submit to a polygraph test to confirm its true.


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Aug 13, 2012)

chavosaur said:


> _User banned by EZ-Megaman On 11 August 2012, 13:12 PM_.
> Reason: Making unreasonable demands.


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 13, 2012)

Banned because I know how to put movies on a 3ds the real way.

1 copy the dvd.

2 convert it to a wmv file.

3 use a 3ds video converter to convert it to 3ds format and it will be on the sd card. 

4 you can watch the movie on the 3ds.

(Downside it will be in 10 min. Parts.)


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 13, 2012)

Banned cuz we have known this for almost a year


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 13, 2012)

Banned cuz ;O;


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 13, 2012)

Banned because, I'm trying to show proff that I'm not a troll.


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 13, 2012)

Banned cuz you dont need too


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 13, 2012)

Unbanned cuz I  Adventure time


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 13, 2012)

Banned cuz Regular show :


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 13, 2012)

bannned because I like both of those shows


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 13, 2012)

Unbanned cause.

Adventurists UNITE!!


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 13, 2012)

Finn and mordacai are awsome


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 13, 2012)

Banned cuz... on an unrelated note: I need to play borderlands


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Aug 13, 2012)

d because Borderlands is a fun game.


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 13, 2012)

Um im unbanned, for getting 5 achevments on my cn profile on 3 games.


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 13, 2012)

Banned for being borderlander


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 13, 2012)

Unbanned for Hobo with a shotgun


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 13, 2012)

ed cuz same~


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 13, 2012)

d cause I'm having one of the best days in my life


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 13, 2012)

(For Dinoth Scene) unbanned because,......................................... Sorrry I called you a loser! 

Wha... did I just say that? I suck now!


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 13, 2012)

Unbanned cause you're forgiven~


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 13, 2012)

ed cuz I had borderlands on my xbox 

I wonder if I should get it on steam


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 13, 2012)

O.............k. (blushed)

Dang it ninjad


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 13, 2012)

Welcomes~

Unbanned both of you ;3


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 13, 2012)

O.......k 

(Faceplum) um, I don't get it.


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 13, 2012)

Means that you're welcome ;]

Unbanned for being silly and making me laugh ;3


----------



## Castiel (Aug 13, 2012)

Banned because Hydreigon got rid of Borderlands


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 13, 2012)

Banned cuz no I didn't D:

My brother let his friend borrow it for a little while, but since then, I've never gotten it back >_


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 13, 2012)

Unbanned cause nope ;3
I'll unban you~


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 13, 2012)

D: ed cuz I feel tired!

And it's only 10:38PM


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 13, 2012)

Unbanned cuz I haves it on PS3... 
And also on steam :/


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 13, 2012)

Banned because I don't get to enjoy the wonders of steam...


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 13, 2012)

ed cuz I'm considering on preordering borderlands 2 for steam as well 

But this p.o.s. laptop won't be able to run it :/
And I won't be able to use my desktop PC when I'm away for college D:


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 13, 2012)

ed cuz my laptop can't even run borderlands 1 
Getting 2 on ps3 though...


----------



## Castiel (Aug 13, 2012)

Banned because my brother pre-ordered the special edition of Borderlands 2 for the Xbox 360


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 13, 2012)

ed cuz I pre-order the vault hunter edition ORZ 

The edition with the chest kept getting sold out of pre-orders...


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 13, 2012)

Hydreigon said:


> D: ed cuz I feel tired!
> 
> And it's only 10:38PM



It's 5:52 am here ;o;

Unbanned you all cuz I  you all


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 13, 2012)

Ed because it's 10:53 pm down here in Texas


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 13, 2012)

ed cuz it's 2pm here 

Aww :/


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 13, 2012)

d cause help me stay awake~


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 13, 2012)

ed we're in the same time zone 

Double ninja'd. I AM tired


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 13, 2012)

Ed cuz are you in Texas or just some random central state?


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 13, 2012)

ed cuz I'm in Illinois. So yes, some random central state ._.;


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 13, 2012)

Ed cuz neato. Yep I said neato...


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 13, 2012)

ed cuz I'm too australian for you people ;_;

... and I don't even has an australian accent...


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 13, 2012)

Ed cuz I got me a Texan accent y'all.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 13, 2012)

ed cuz I can fake a texan accent


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 13, 2012)

ed cuz I can try to fake accents, but it'll be terrible beyond belief.

Speaking of which, people always assume I have a chinese accent just because of my race 
I usually pretend I can't hear them, though.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 13, 2012)

Banned because I'm Canadian eh


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 13, 2012)

d for being the only European in this thread at the moment.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 13, 2012)

ed cuz I was born in Poland :/ so I AM technically European :/


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 13, 2012)

d for Fuck yeah!
Europeans rule


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 13, 2012)

ed cuz yay~


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 13, 2012)

); d cause to bad you're not living in Europe anymore.

Nah can't be sad
 s has been given


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 13, 2012)

ed cuz um...I think I'll go into my little corner now.
*begins sobbing quietly*



Spoiler



Still, there's nothing that'll stop me from giving out wubs to everyone here


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 13, 2012)

d cause nawh );
>goes to your corner and hugs chu~

 s are for everyone


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 13, 2012)

ed cuz people should not be seen for their country of birth, or their past, but for the moment they live in.


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 13, 2012)

ed cuz *huggles*

I wasn't sobbing...I'm always this happy! See? 

... 

edit: And apparently, the moment I'm living in is full of ninjas


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 13, 2012)

d cause I partially agree.

People should be seen for who they are.
And everyone should be nice to eachother


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 13, 2012)

cuz nice makes the world a better place


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 13, 2012)

cause I'm all for it.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 13, 2012)

,  for everyone~


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 13, 2012)

I can't stop giving


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 13, 2012)

ed cuz no matter how much love is in the world, there's always going to be haters :/

Meh, haters gonna ha-





okay...


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 13, 2012)

But then we would be no better then the haters );

Lets bombard them with


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 13, 2012)

ed cuz haters are a pivital point in keeping this world within equilibrium...

Then again, understand the human mind, and you can make it think anything


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 13, 2012)

ed cuz let's replace every emoticon with 

That'll help in spreading the love


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 13, 2012)

let us deploy the  nuke.

 and  shall rain down upon the earth making everyone happy ;3


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 13, 2012)

ed cuz soon, we'll turn hate into some sweet, sweet love


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 13, 2012)

ed cuz... can love exist without hate?


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 13, 2012)

ed cuz sweet sweet love you say


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 13, 2012)

ed cuz it's hard for me to hate anyone :/

If someone gets on my nerves, then you know you fucked up badly


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 13, 2012)

d cause I can't hate people.
I can't even be mad at people.

Well I hate 2 people but they literally have made me snap.


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 13, 2012)

ed cuz I can't even think of anything or anyone I hate right now


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 13, 2012)

d cause I can't hate or be mad at people.

I'm way to nice for it ;3


And with that I'm off to bed.
7 am saying nighty night~


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 13, 2012)

ed cuz sweet dreams...


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 13, 2012)

cause I will


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 13, 2012)

ed cuz don't let the bed bugs bite


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 13, 2012)

ed cuz I can't hate or love  I'm far too detached >_


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 13, 2012)

ed cuz today looks like an extraordinarily crappy day to do things


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 13, 2012)

ed cuz
>is 12:10am here


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 13, 2012)

ed cuz let me guess: it's the 14th in australia? 

IT'S ONLY THE 13TH HERE ;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 13, 2012)

ed cuz yep


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 13, 2012)

Banned cuz i missed all the  when i went to sleep! D:


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 13, 2012)

ed cuz my cold room kept me up until 3AM 

It's at least 10F less than the temperature outside ._.;


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 13, 2012)

ed cuz you shoulda made a fire


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 13, 2012)

ed cuz I'd rather not burn my house down


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 13, 2012)

ed cuz you have to control it!


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 13, 2012)

ed cuz the last time I tried to control fire, the entire fire nation showed up at my door


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 13, 2012)

ed cuz when i splash at the pool the  water nation from The last air bender live action movie shows up for my impressive water bending


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 13, 2012)

ed cuz I bet my ass could set off an earthquake. That'll make the earth nation proud


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 13, 2012)

ed cuz idk weather to be impressed or severly weirded out.


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 13, 2012)

ed cuz I was only talking about my ass


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 13, 2012)

ed cuz i should have expected a picture pun today! I been seeing lots of em today...


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 13, 2012)

ed cuz I'm way too predictable with most of the puns I try to set up, though


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 13, 2012)

ed cuz i take people too seriously and didnt see that pun coming at all.


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 13, 2012)

ed cuz I don't think I can maintain a serious tone for more than a few seconds at a time, and I never knew I was ever taken seriously 

I don't even take myself _that_ seriously either, but it does have its own benefits


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 13, 2012)

ed cuz meh, im serious when the situation calls for it


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 13, 2012)

ed cuz it's "ass"king for "treble"


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 13, 2012)

ed cuz dat pun


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 13, 2012)

ed cuz great now i gotto go find some puns *searches brain*


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 13, 2012)

ed cuz it's "pun"derstandable to be "bee"wildered by my "ass"inine puns


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 13, 2012)

ed cuz oh "beehive" 
(Think austin powers...)


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 13, 2012)

ed cuz I couldn't bear standing next to ewe. Too many animal puns!


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 13, 2012)

ed cuz this appears to be a... "pun"... demic 

Oooooooooooo~ I know!!!
Tired of seafood? how about GROUND beef


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 13, 2012)

ed cuz successful pun madam...


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 13, 2012)

ed cuz I'm gonna go bang my head against a wall until the puns stop >_


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 13, 2012)

ed cuz I can't think of any more puns, whether they're animal or financial puns, it's far too taxing on my brain! D:


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 13, 2012)

ed cuz these puns hurt my head more then FI banging her head on a wall.


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 13, 2012)

cuz my voice is a little horse today, so I'm going to have to say neigh on that. It's far worse than listening to nails on a chalkboard for half an hour


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 13, 2012)

ed cuz... there is blood on this wall... poor thing must have been hurt by someone... let me ease your pain by gently smashing my head repeatedly into you...


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 13, 2012)

ed cuz thats much more interesting then this cartoon


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 13, 2012)

ed... more blood? Does my gentle smashing not ease your troubles wall?


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 14, 2012)

'd cuz then I was all like


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 14, 2012)

cause


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 14, 2012)

ed cuz  

I'm far too mopey and depressed to make any other posts today...


----------



## _kbnft (Aug 14, 2012)

Banned cuz mopey, cheers.



Spoiler


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Aug 14, 2012)

^ Banned because Damp Mop
< Banned because i can be!
V Banned for spying on the users of this forum!


----------



## _kbnft (Aug 14, 2012)

Δ Banned for triangles.
ΔΔ Double banned for doing it wrong.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 14, 2012)

A brand new day, a brand new BAN BAN BAN


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 14, 2012)

Morning ban!


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 14, 2012)

Afternoon Ban


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 14, 2012)

It's still morning here ban!


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 14, 2012)

YEAH WELL


afternoon ban


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 14, 2012)

Afternoon ban? AFTERNOON BAN! ;O;


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 14, 2012)

Coming up to evening ban


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 14, 2012)

It's still only afternoon here ban D:


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 14, 2012)

18:58 ban


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 14, 2012)

13:00 ban >_


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 14, 2012)

19:08 ban


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 14, 2012)

13:31 ban >_>;


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Aug 14, 2012)

19:46 ban.


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 14, 2012)

You guys are living in the future ban!


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Aug 14, 2012)

You can't ban someone from the future ban!


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 14, 2012)

But whoever I ban in the present will also be affected in the future!


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 14, 2012)

22:26 Ban

Night time ban


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 14, 2012)

17:13 ban

It's still the afternoon! D:


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 14, 2012)

8:15 ban~


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Aug 14, 2012)

23:14 ban
Almost midnight here.It's really dark.


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 14, 2012)

17:16 ban

I remember the times I used to go out for a walk really late at night


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Aug 14, 2012)

23:21 ban.
Walking outside really latre at night is common in some countries like Sudan.  One of my friends went outside to get ice cream for his brothers at 2 AM. Was worried that he might get attacked while he's out there. >_<
Why did you used to go for a walk at night and not sometime sooner?


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 14, 2012)

17:28 ban

It was only for short periods of time, and I probably did it to get my mind off of things...


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 14, 2012)

Walking at night is fun ._.;

But then... I hate sunlight ;
SUNLIGHT BAN


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 15, 2012)

Yeah, well...the sun hates you too!


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 15, 2012)

D: it does!? So that's why it didn't get me a present for my birthday


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 15, 2012)

The moon hates me, though ._.;

It keeps trying to smash into me wherever I go D:


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 15, 2012)

ed cuz that's what happens when there are 72 hours remaining~


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 15, 2012)

ed cuz you're controlling it, aren't you? D:


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 15, 2012)

ed cuz 

Umm... well I...
HEY LOOK, A DISTRACTION


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Aug 15, 2012)

Banned for trying to change the subject.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 15, 2012)

Banned cuz so how about those changed subjects eh? looks like they were subjected to... CHANGE... am I right?



Thanks, you can throw rotten tomatoes at me all week~


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Aug 15, 2012)

Banned because I don't want to,
I just ask that all your gummies are belong to me.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 15, 2012)

Banned cuz... you sure? I mean I did keep them up... 

 you can have them~


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 15, 2012)

Banned cuz Gummie


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Aug 15, 2012)

Unbanned for being so generous.
EDIT: Ninja'd/. >_


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 15, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 15, 2012)

ed cuz


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Aug 15, 2012)

ed because


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 15, 2012)

ed cuz thats how you do it


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Aug 15, 2012)

Banned because you're awake and it's almost 2 AM.


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 15, 2012)

Banned cuz you are too. ;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 15, 2012)

Banned because human brains don't taste as good as they used to... I blame the educational system.


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 15, 2012)

Banned for trying to reform the educational system
Only the british government can do it!
*screw you british gov*


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 15, 2012)

Banned cuz it's not like our government's doing any better 

I think


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 15, 2012)

Banned for exposing the government


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 15, 2012)

Banned cuz the Australian government sucks too


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 15, 2012)

Banned cuz I said "I think" D:

Bah. ninjas...

Now if you would excuse me...
*brings out whip*

Where'd my sis go?


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 15, 2012)

ed from the moon~


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 15, 2012)

ed cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 15, 2012)

Hydreigon said:


> *brings out whip*
> 
> Where'd my sis go?


It was not my hand that I am once again given flesh, I was brought here by... HUMANS... who wish to pay ME tribute


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Aug 15, 2012)

ed for foolishly hitting a foolish guy.
EDIT: ninja'd... again.


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 15, 2012)

EZ-Megaman said:


> EDIT: ninja'd... again.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 15, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 15, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Banned cuz


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 15, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Banned cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 15, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Banned cuz


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Aug 15, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Banned cuz


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 15, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Banned cuz


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Aug 15, 2012)

Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






FrozenIndignation said:


> Banned cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 15, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Banned cuz


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Aug 15, 2012)

Banned because this is getting repetitive.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 15, 2012)

True, but was secretly hoping for it to continue for the rest of this page :/


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 15, 2012)

False.
The combo was broken


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 15, 2012)

True, and not one person shouted out "C-C-COMBO BREAKER!"
Also, *nomth* ban


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 15, 2012)

*nomth*'d cuz *nomth*


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 15, 2012)

Nomth'd cuz... this is what happens when you're sleep deprived  I'm guessing...


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 15, 2012)

Nomth'd cuz who needs sleep anyways? 


Spoiler



Okay, I do D:


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Aug 15, 2012)

Banned because I'm fasting and need to go soon.


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 15, 2012)

nomth'd cuz its 03:32
-_-


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 15, 2012)

Nomth'd cuz I need to sleep less :/ makes me question the reality of this world...


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 15, 2012)

Nomth'd cuz I need to stop eating stuff that makes me feel sick D:


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 15, 2012)

Nomth'd cuz 

Like what?


----------



## Fear Zoa (Aug 15, 2012)

Banned because I can't get this 





To work as my avatar!


----------



## Castiel (Aug 15, 2012)

Nomth'd because you used banned instead of nomth'd


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 15, 2012)

Nomth'd because  
Oh the huble beginnings of nomth...


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 15, 2012)

nomth'd cuz nomth


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 15, 2012)

Nomth'd cuz OMNIAVANITASNOMITHNIAVAN


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 15, 2012)

cause hai ;3


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 15, 2012)

Nomth'd cuz hai


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 15, 2012)

D; cuz don't eat me D;


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 15, 2012)

Nomth'd cuz I can't bite into anything that's chewy D:


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 15, 2012)

cause I'm gonna hug you ;D

[yt]sRK0eYRonY4[/yt]


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 15, 2012)

Nomth'd cuz it's hug time


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 15, 2012)

Hugged cause I


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 15, 2012)

Nomth'd cuz I like hugs too


----------



## Law (Aug 15, 2012)

banned because I never get hugs


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 15, 2012)

Law said:


> banned because I never get hugs


banned cuz *hug*


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 15, 2012)

Unbanned and hugged cuz come here ;3
>huggies

Ninja''d but still ;3


----------



## Castiel (Aug 15, 2012)

Nomth'd because hugs for all!


----------



## Fear Zoa (Aug 15, 2012)

Everyone is unbanned forever! The madness is over!


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 16, 2012)

Hugged for unbanning ;3


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 16, 2012)

Unbanned cuz *nomth*


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 16, 2012)

Nomth'd cuz unbanned


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Aug 16, 2012)

Nonth'd because I like eating prinnies.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 16, 2012)

Nomth'd cuz I like throwing them


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Aug 16, 2012)

Nonth'd 'cause one exploded near someone's house. PLUNDER EVERYTHING!!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 16, 2012)

Nomth'd cuz PLUNDER THE SARDINES!!!


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Aug 16, 2012)

Nonth'd 'cause sardines.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 16, 2012)

Nomth'd cuz they are the source of my power!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 16, 2012)

Nomth'd cuz *begins making the moon vibrate*


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 16, 2012)

Nomth'd cuz... oh... oh my...


----------



## Castiel (Aug 16, 2012)

Nomth'd because I just gave you sardines!


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 16, 2012)

Nomth'd with law


----------



## Fear Zoa (Aug 16, 2012)

Bacon'd because I don't understand Nomth'd


----------



## Castiel (Aug 16, 2012)

Nomth'd because GASP!


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 16, 2012)

Nomth'd cuz needs more marshmallows.


----------



## _kbnft (Aug 16, 2012)

Banned because it's that time of the nomth


----------



## Ubuntuの刀 (Aug 16, 2012)

Spoiler: Remember me?











You must read this spoiler. And the person who posts below this is banned for not ninja'ing me.


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 16, 2012)

I read the spoiler, but not what was inside of it 

Nomth'd cuz I love to exploit loopholes


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 16, 2012)

Nomth'd cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 16, 2012)

Nomth'd cuz... when will people learn that funny junk doesn't allow you to hotlink T_T;


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 16, 2012)

Nomth'd cuz someone forgot I have wings


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 16, 2012)

Nomth'd cuz RIDING THE DOLPHIN


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 16, 2012)

nomth'd cuz I can fly too 


> Kuro's large demon form is shown to have an ability to fly


 source


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 16, 2012)

Nomth'd cuz if you take the form of Kuro, that you should be incapable of being able to use a whip.


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 16, 2012)

Nomth'd cuz I doubt he has the ability to freely pass between the world of pokemon and equestria...


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 16, 2012)

Hydreigon said:


> Nomth'd cuz I doubt he has the ability to freely pass between the worlds of Ao no exorcist, pokemon and equestria...


Nomth'd cuz fixed


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 16, 2012)

Nomth'd cuz I have no problem doing that 

Then again, that's only because I ignore the fourth wall


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 16, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> Hydreigon said:
> 
> 
> > Nomth'd cuz I doubt he has the ability to freely pass between the worlds of Ao no exorcist, pokemon and equestria...
> ...


Nomth'd cuz fixed


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 16, 2012)

nomth'd cuz *sprays "rainbows" of "happyness" everywhere*


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 16, 2012)

Hydreigon said:


> Black-Ice said:
> 
> 
> > Hydreigon said:
> ...


Nomth'd cuz fixed


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 16, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> Hydreigon said:
> 
> 
> > Black-Ice said:
> ...


Nomth'd cuz fixed


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 16, 2012)

Hydreigon said:


> Black-Ice said:
> 
> 
> > Hydreigon said:
> ...


Nomth'd cuz fixed


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 16, 2012)

COMBO NOMTHER!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 16, 2012)

Nomth'd cuz you can't even enter equestria as a human! ;o;


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 16, 2012)

Hydreigon said:


> Nomth'd cuz you can't even enter equestria as a human! ;o;


demon cat 
NOMTH'D


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 16, 2012)

Nomth'd cuz... the easiest way to get to equestria is through tartarus :/ but ya need a persona first... and a gun to shoot yourself in the head with...


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 16, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> Hydreigon said:
> 
> 
> > Nomth'd cuz you can't even enter equestria as a human! ;o;
> ...


Nomth'd for throwing FI's PS3!


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 16, 2012)

Hydreigon said:


> Black-Ice said:
> 
> 
> > Hydreigon said:
> ...


It was mine!? D:

... 

So that's what happened to it...


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 16, 2012)

Why must everything be so flimsy? ;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 16, 2012)

Nomth'd cuz I actually think my IRL PS3 is dying  at least judging from the massive amount of lag I've experienced from playing borderlands... I blame my 168 x 12 damage shotgun :/


----------



## bradzx (Aug 16, 2012)

Holy.......cow.....Look at thread page.


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 16, 2012)

bradzx said:


> Holy.......cow.....Look at thread page.


Nomth'd cuz moooo


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 16, 2012)

Nomth'd cuz this topic reminds me that ducks like water.


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 16, 2012)

Nomth'd cuz this topic reminds me that ducks are fucking adorable!


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 17, 2012)

Nomth'd cuz they reminds me of duct tape.


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Aug 17, 2012)

Nomth'd because sticking ducks together with tape.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 17, 2012)

Nomth cuz when I go REALLY insane... I start thinking that I should fix ducts with duct tape...


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 17, 2012)

Nomth'd cuz tape fixes tape? Tapeception?


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Aug 17, 2012)

Nomt'd for rampaging when Shiro died.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 17, 2012)

Nomth'd cuz... wut?


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Aug 17, 2012)

Nomth'd for not watching AO no Exorcist.


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 17, 2012)

EZ-Megaman said:


> Nomth'd for not watching AO no Exorcist.


Nomth'd cuz it was a sensitive moment


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 17, 2012)

nomth cuz... that reminds me, I need to get more fairy tail...


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Aug 17, 2012)

Nomth'd because Lucy...


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 17, 2012)

Nomth'd cuz happy


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Aug 17, 2012)

^ Banned for Nomth'd
< Banned because I don't know what the hell that is
V I'm losing ideas!


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 17, 2012)

Banned cuz ideas taste funny...


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Aug 17, 2012)

^ Banned for not using arrows!
< Banned for changing the games rules
V Banned for Google+


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 17, 2012)

Banned cuz google+ hates me...

It doesn't actually, but I like to make people think it does...


----------



## Castiel (Aug 17, 2012)

Nomth'd for deception!


Spoiler



I'm watching you


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 17, 2012)

Nomth'd cuz I always lie...

or something... 

I dunno...


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 17, 2012)

Nomth'd cuz FI is a chronic liar!


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 17, 2012)

ed cuz yep


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 17, 2012)

Nomth'd cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 17, 2012)

Nomth'd on with


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Aug 18, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Nomth'd on with


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Aug 18, 2012)

< Banned because i feel like no longer playing the 'you are banned' game


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned for not wanting to play the game.


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 18, 2012)

Nomth'd cuz 


EZ-Megaman said:


> the game


well, damn.


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Aug 18, 2012)

Nomth'd because how long did you last?


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 18, 2012)

Nomth'd cuz not very long.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 18, 2012)

Nomth'd cuz RUNNING AROUND NAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAKEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEED~~


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 18, 2012)

Nomth'd cuz


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Aug 18, 2012)

Hydreigon said:


> Nomth'd cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 18, 2012)

Hydreigon said:


> Nomth'd cuz


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Aug 18, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Hydreigon said:
> 
> 
> > Nomth'd cuz


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 18, 2012)

EZ-Megaman said:


> FrozenIndignation said:
> 
> 
> > Hydreigon said:
> ...


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 18, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> EZ-Megaman said:
> 
> 
> > FrozenIndignation said:
> ...


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 18, 2012)

Hydreigon said:


> Black-Ice said:
> 
> 
> > EZ-Megaman said:
> ...


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Aug 18, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> Hydreigon said:
> 
> 
> > Black-Ice said:
> ...


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 18, 2012)

EZ-Megaman said:


> Black-Ice said:
> 
> 
> > Hydreigon said:
> ...


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 18, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Black-Ice said:
> 
> 
> > Hydreigon said:
> ...


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Aug 18, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> FrozenIndignation said:
> 
> 
> > Black-Ice said:
> ...


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 18, 2012)

C-C-COMBO NOMTH-ER!


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 18, 2012)

Nomth'd cuz the power of naked compels you.


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 18, 2012)

Nomth'd cuz H-chan approves


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 18, 2012)

Nomth'd cuz


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 18, 2012)

Nomth'd cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 18, 2012)

Nomth'd with stick


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 18, 2012)

Nomth'd with bananas~


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 18, 2012)

Nomth'd with a banana on a stick


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 18, 2012)

Nomth'd with a banana muffin


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 18, 2012)

Nomth'd with a poppyseed muffin.


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Aug 18, 2012)

EZ-Megaman said:


> Black-Ice said:
> 
> 
> > FrozenIndignation said:
> ...


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 18, 2012)

Nomthcromancer


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 18, 2012)

Nomthadin


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 18, 2012)

Nomth'd for not adding me on skype yet.


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 18, 2012)

Nomth'd cuz I added you twice on skype


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 18, 2012)

Nomth'd cuz I know 

But ice hasn't


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 18, 2012)

Nomth'd cuz ice hasn't added me either D:


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 18, 2012)

Nomth'd cuz we need to hold him down first


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 18, 2012)

Nomth'd cuz something went wrong 

We ended up talking about bacon and making paary leave


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 18, 2012)

Nomth'd cuz butter too~


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 18, 2012)

Nomth'd cuz what about turning your floor into a giant stove?


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 18, 2012)

Nomth'd cuz all I need to do is place aluminium foil on a hot day


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 18, 2012)

Nomth'd cuz *begins hopping on the moon like a baws pinkie*


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 18, 2012)

Nomth'd cuz *watches this again*


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 18, 2012)

Nomth'd cuz they're in SPAAAAAAAAAAACE!


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 18, 2012)

Nomth'd cuz they're headed for earth.


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 18, 2012)

Nomth'd cuz we're all gonna die... 

I'm totally okay with this~


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 18, 2012)

Nomth'd cuz I wonder what'll happen to them when they reach earth's atmosphere~


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 18, 2012)

Nomth'd cuz they're fictional characters from an awesome TV show, nothing will happen to them 

I think


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 18, 2012)

Nomth'd cuz wouldn't the physics of this world apply to them?


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 18, 2012)

Nomth'd cuz Pinkie ignores all laws of physics!


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Aug 18, 2012)

Nomth'd because the laws of physics don't apply to ponies.


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 18, 2012)

Nomth'd cuz I'm hoping to ninja the next post


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 18, 2012)

Nomth'd cuz that works too 

FFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU... >_


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Aug 18, 2012)

Nomth'd because


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 18, 2012)

Nomth'd cuz successful


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 18, 2012)

Nomth'd cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 18, 2012)

Nomth'd with a bright orange costume.


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Aug 18, 2012)

Nomth'd because oranges > apples.


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 18, 2012)

Nomth'd cuz pears > everydamnfruitindaworld


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 18, 2012)

Nomth's cuz fruit covered in maple syrup > ZAH WARUDO!!!


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 18, 2012)

Nomth'd cuz say whaaaaaa?


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 18, 2012)

Nomth cuz maple syrup pudding


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Aug 18, 2012)

Nomth'd because Maple Story syrup.


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 19, 2012)

Nomth'd cuz Yuji


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Aug 19, 2012)

Nomth'd because melon bread.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 19, 2012)

Nomth'd cuz GIVE ME THE MELON BREAD!!!!


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 19, 2012)

Nomth'd cuz EVIL YUJI ;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 19, 2012)

Nomth'd cuz maple melon bread is infina


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 19, 2012)

Nomth'd cuz Maple Melon Moose?


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 19, 2012)

nomth'd cuz melo melo bread


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 19, 2012)

Nomth'd cuz maple melon bread is bestest food evar!!!


----------



## ShinyLatios (Aug 19, 2012)

Nomth'd because you aren't banning people D:


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 19, 2012)

Nomth'd cuz nomth is the new ban


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Aug 20, 2012)

Nomth'd because cannibalism.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 20, 2012)

Nomth'd cuz...  D:


----------



## Fear Zoa (Aug 20, 2012)

I'm actually going to ban you....

Because you have 6523 posts in this thread.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 20, 2012)

Banned for knowing


----------



## Narayan (Aug 20, 2012)

Banned for almost 4k


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 20, 2012)

Banned cuz 49 more pages


----------



## Castiel (Aug 20, 2012)

Nomth'd because ARUGA!


----------



## Narayan (Aug 20, 2012)

Banned coz Nomth'd


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 20, 2012)

Nomth'd cuz that game looks awesome 

... I'm not kidding either...

I'm sort of a masochist like that ;
ARUGA~


----------



## Castiel (Aug 20, 2012)

Nomth'd because your randomness amazes me 

How anyone could like that game, I have no idea...


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 20, 2012)

Nomth'd cuz it's just bad enough for me to like it


----------



## Castiel (Aug 20, 2012)

Nomth'd because if I didn't think it sucked, it would be awesome...


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 20, 2012)

Nomth'd cuz it sucks just enough to be awesome


----------



## Castiel (Aug 20, 2012)

Nomth'd because this could very well be true  



Spoiler


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 20, 2012)

Nomth'd cuz the truth is usually what people least suspect... maybe... I dunno...


----------



## Narayan (Aug 20, 2012)

Banned coz what game are you talking about? osu?


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 20, 2012)

Nomth'd cuz nara-san combo broke


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 20, 2012)

Nomth'd cuz we're talking about this


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 20, 2012)

The 4:10 minutes i spent watching that were painful


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 20, 2012)

Nomth'd cuz I spent most of the time laughing


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 20, 2012)

nomth'd cuz ARUGA !!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 20, 2012)

Nomth'd cuz am I just resistance against things like that  or is it my insanity...


----------



## Castiel (Aug 20, 2012)

Nomth'd because maybe it's both


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 21, 2012)

Nomth'd cuz aruuuuuuuuuuuuuuga~


----------



## Castiel (Aug 21, 2012)

Nomth'd because the Stage of Annoyance was frightening...


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 21, 2012)

Nomth'd cuz the stage of annoyance was genius... could use some work though~


----------



## Castiel (Aug 21, 2012)

Nomth'd because it made me depressed, gave me a headache, and made me want to cry



Spoiler



-Goes in a corner and cries-


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 21, 2012)

Nomth'd cuz it made me happeh~



Spoiler



Apparently terrible stuff makes me happy :/


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Aug 21, 2012)

Nomth'd because sadists.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 21, 2012)

Nomth'd because it happens


----------



## Law (Aug 21, 2012)

banned because seriously stop it *slap*


----------



## Castiel (Aug 21, 2012)

Nomth'd because you need to be more specific...


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 21, 2012)

Nomth'd cuz


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Aug 21, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Nomth'd cuz


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 21, 2012)

EZ-Megaman said:


> FrozenIndignation said:
> 
> 
> > Nomth'd cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 21, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> EZ-Megaman said:
> 
> 
> > FrozenIndignation said:
> ...


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 21, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Black-Ice said:
> 
> 
> > EZ-Megaman said:
> ...


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 21, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> FrozenIndignation said:
> 
> 
> > Black-Ice said:
> ...


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Aug 21, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Black-Ice said:
> 
> 
> > FrozenIndignation said:
> ...


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 21, 2012)

EZ-Megaman said:


> FrozenIndignation said:
> 
> 
> > Black-Ice said:
> ...


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Aug 21, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> EZ-Megaman said:
> 
> 
> > FrozenIndignation said:
> ...


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 21, 2012)

EZ-Megaman said:


> FrozenIndignation said:
> 
> 
> > EZ-Megaman said:
> ...


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Aug 21, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> EZ-Megaman said:
> 
> 
> > FrozenIndignation said:
> ...


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 21, 2012)

Combo nomther


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Aug 21, 2012)

Banned for breaking combos.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 21, 2012)

Banned cuz combo's were made to be HEY LOOK, A DISTRACTION!!!


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 21, 2012)

Combo'd cuz no distractions work on me!


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 22, 2012)

Combo broke cause I wasn't paying attention.


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 22, 2012)

Unbanned because I'm back and going to school,and playing on my computer.


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 22, 2012)

Banned from school and unbanned from the EoF cause you must stay here D;
Adventure time awaits!


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 22, 2012)

Unbanned because, I wish but I need an educataion to live.


----------



## _kbnft (Aug 22, 2012)

Banned because true that, you also need a spell checker!


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 22, 2012)

Unbanned cause true );
Don't leave the temp!


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 22, 2012)

Unbanned because I'm a newbie at conkers bad fur day and don't know what to do in the game so I'm messing around


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 22, 2012)

Unbanned cause I love that game!

I played it so much back in the early 00's


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 22, 2012)

Unbanned I like it to! I wish I knew what to do I guss I'll use a lp or something


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 22, 2012)

Unbanned cause you should go and play the Tank MP or Raptor vs caveman MP


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 22, 2012)

Unbanned because I just got past the part whare you return the queens bees hive from the wasps and now I'm exploering the game. I like the parts whare the people in the game sware.


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 22, 2012)

Unbanned cause sweet!

Heh it's one of the most mature games on the N64


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 22, 2012)

Unbanned because that's why I like it


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 22, 2012)

Unbanned cause I agree ;D


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 22, 2012)

unbanned because lol I'm smackin chease with a frying pan.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 22, 2012)

Nomth'd because you're unbanning each other when you're not even banned...


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 22, 2012)

Nomth'd for bringing logic into this forum!


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 22, 2012)

Banned because, I need sleep for school.


----------



## _kbnft (Aug 22, 2012)

Banned cuz bawwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## nukeboy95 (Aug 22, 2012)

banned cuz sleep is for suckers


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 22, 2012)

Nomth'd cuz I'm a sucker, then


----------



## Castiel (Aug 22, 2012)

Nomth'd because me too...


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Aug 22, 2012)

Nomth'd because I always have trouble sleeping.


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 22, 2012)

Nomth'd cuz I always have trouble staying asleep


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 22, 2012)

Nomth'd cuz I don't like sleeping... but I like sleeping...


----------



## Law (Aug 22, 2012)

banned because you should be trying some of my magic pills if you want to sleep


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Aug 22, 2012)

Banned because magic pills?


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 22, 2012)

Nomth'd because hydreigon is best orange costumed ninja


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 22, 2012)

Nomth'd cuz no I'm not ._.;


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 22, 2012)

Nomth'd cuz  yes you are... BELIEVE IT!!!


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Aug 22, 2012)

Nomth'd because why would I believe such a thing?


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 22, 2012)

Nomth'd cuz I'm not! D:


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 22, 2012)

Nomth'd cuz ARE TOO!!! >_


----------



## Law (Aug 22, 2012)

banned because I think pictures are needed


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 22, 2012)

Banned cuz I'm not allowed to post pics here... but only me... ;_;


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 22, 2012)

Nomth'd cuz pics aren't allowed? POST PICTURE FRAMES!! ;o;


----------



## Law (Aug 22, 2012)

banned because that black square is obviously a work of art worth $1,000,000,000,000


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 22, 2012)

Banned cuz SHUT UP AND TAKE MY MONEY!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 22, 2012)

Banned cuz I'm just going to shove my entire wallet into my cd drive if throwing money at the screen won't help >_


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 22, 2012)

Banned cuz my "floppy disk" won't insert into the "dvd" drive D:


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 22, 2012)

Banned for creepy stuff!


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 22, 2012)

Banned cuz there's a thin slot further down... do I insert it there?


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 22, 2012)

Banned cuz nah, you might wanna try the port that looks incredibly small...


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 22, 2012)

Banned cuz how does something so big fit inside something so small ;


----------



## Law (Aug 22, 2012)

banned unless you want me to show you how


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 22, 2012)

Banned cuz this is way to suggestive for all the other little kids that pop in here!


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Aug 22, 2012)

Promoted because I agree.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 22, 2012)

ed cuz... Look, I just REALLY wanna play zork :/


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 22, 2012)

Promoted for trying so hard for your game.


----------



## Law (Aug 22, 2012)

demoted for attemping to promote without sufficient privileges


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 22, 2012)

Promoted for realizing the truth.


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 22, 2012)

Nomth'd cuz the truth is a bit too chewy for my tastes :/


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 22, 2012)

Banned cuz saltwater taffy


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 22, 2012)

Nomth'd with an undertaking.


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 22, 2012)

Nomth'd cuz you taste minty :3


----------



## Law (Aug 22, 2012)

banned because it's spearmint. wimpy.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 22, 2012)

Nomth'd cuz we had our shampoo replaced unexpectedly...


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 22, 2012)

Nomth'd cuz s-spearmint!? D:


----------



## Law (Aug 22, 2012)

banned because it's peppermints wimpier little brother


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 22, 2012)

Nomth'd cuz... so it's mint that has been castrated with a spear?


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 22, 2012)

Nomth'd cuz spearmint is a disgrace to all the other mints!


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 22, 2012)

Nomth'd cuz... do you think the other mints pick on him?


----------



## Law (Aug 22, 2012)

banned because long live catmint, the best mint.


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Aug 22, 2012)

Banned because this is the only one I know.


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 22, 2012)

TaeWong'd because he said so.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 22, 2012)

Nomth'd cuz he said it with a different font though


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Aug 22, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Nomth'd cuz he said it with a different font though


Un-nomth'd because...


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 22, 2012)

Yes.


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Aug 22, 2012)

Well until a mod tells me not to do so, at least.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Aug 23, 2012)

banned cuz the mods will say


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 23, 2012)

... say... SAY WHAT!?... i... UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU... what... will they... SAY!? 

AAEHHEklgahwkgaheklfjaheaehaehahehae

BANNED~


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Aug 23, 2012)

IT'S UNBELIEVABLE, RIGHT?!?!
BANANA BANNED


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Aug 23, 2012)

Nomth'd cuz i dunno what Nomth'd even means!


----------



## _kbnft (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned cuz it means to wumbo.


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned because orly?


Spoiler



Inb4this


----------



## _kbnft (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned; o_0


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Aug 24, 2012)

Banned for editing your post


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 25, 2012)

Banned because, my phone had problems but now it works now.


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 25, 2012)

Unbanned cause yaaay~


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 25, 2012)

Unbanned because conker is awsome, I saw a cow take a shit then I ramed into it and it blew up and the blood went flying.


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 25, 2012)

Unbanned cause sweet!

You should also play Conker Live and Reloaded for Xbox ;D


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 25, 2012)

Unbanned cuz, damn I wish I had a xbox360 and that game, but for now I'll keep playing on my computer with the rom and project 64.


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 25, 2012)

Unbanned cause it's for the normal xbox and I think it's B/C with the 360 (I can test it on my RGH ;3)

It's a shame that you live in the States otherwise I could sell you one of my old xboxes ;3


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 25, 2012)

unbanned cuz, now I'm play south park 64.


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Aug 25, 2012)

^ Banned because Conkers Bad Fur Day on the Nintendo 64 IS Better! And YOU should buy an N64 and the original game cart and play it if you already havent! I would also suggest Banjo Kazooie!


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 25, 2012)

Unbanned cause sweet~

Southpark 64 is sweet ;3


Ninja'd


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 25, 2012)

Un banned cuz that's right is funny just change the control in options then its an ok game

Also I'm playing conkers bad fur day on project 64. It runs good.


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 25, 2012)

Unbanned cause there needs to be an Adventure time game for x360 ;_;


----------



## Amber Lamps (Aug 25, 2012)

Apparantly I was banned because a user said so in my profile


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 25, 2012)

Unbanned cuz I agree.

I've had enove conker and south park so I'm playing cave story on pc.

Also you can play adventure time games on cartoon networks website.

Man is thare a way to download the flash files from cns website?


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 25, 2012)

Unbanned cause it should be possible to rip them off websites.

I'm not entirely sure on how to do it but it's possible.


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 25, 2012)

Unbanned cuz, I'm at grasstown in cave story


Also why I ask is because I've tryed to do so but it did not work


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 25, 2012)

Unbanned cause Conker :RR works on my RGH ;3


----------



## ouch123 (Aug 25, 2012)

Banned for repeatedly unbanning someone who is not banned.


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 25, 2012)

Banned cuz, who cares, scram ya pile of crap.

Edit: sorry I said that out of anger


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 25, 2012)

Both unbanned cause we should all get along ;3


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 25, 2012)

Right


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 25, 2012)

Unbanned cause Yaaaaaaay Adventure time


----------



## nukeboy95 (Aug 26, 2012)

re-bannned "if i stick the plan ill turn in to a lava man"


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 26, 2012)

Banned cuz vat a tvist


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Aug 26, 2012)

Unbanned because vat a tweest. Whatever the heck that is.


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 26, 2012)

Unbanned because I'm playing alex kid in shinobi world, and its filpin awsome!


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Aug 26, 2012)

Unbanned  because I remember playing that series on my Mega drive (emulated the ones for the Master Sytem, though).
I actually thought that Kid Chameleon was more fun, to be honest.


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 26, 2012)

Unbanned because, I'm emulating it on my computer with the kega fusion emulator


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Aug 26, 2012)

Unbanned because did you know that the first boss was originally called Mari-oh? (Notice how he shoots fireballs and shrinks when you hit him).


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 26, 2012)

UnBanned because, Wow,good point I dident think about it til now.


----------



## Narayan (Aug 26, 2012)

it's okay. though most members here are already mature.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 26, 2012)

ed cuz...

Square-enix has disappointed me...


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 26, 2012)

Unbanned because I'm playing sonic 3 and knuckles.

Dang it ninjad!


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Aug 26, 2012)

Unbanned because who are you plaiyng as? I remember that you could use Sonic and Tails while playing two player... or at least I think you could. My memory might be failing.


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 26, 2012)

Sonic and tails, its only one player but, the secend player can contol tails but that gameplay sucked for my friends.


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 26, 2012)

Unbanned cause I


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Aug 26, 2012)

Unbanned because the first game I played on a console was the original Sonic.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 26, 2012)

Unbanned cuz my first game was either pitfall or E.T. for the atari 

Was 2-3 at the time so ; can't quite remember...


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Aug 26, 2012)

Unbanned because I wasn't alive when they came out.
I heard that E.T was a terrible game. That came out 16 years before I was alive, though.


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 26, 2012)

Unbanned because me ether. speaking of first video games mine was super mario world. Also that came out 5 years before I was born.


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Aug 26, 2012)

Unbanned because Super Mario World is one of my favourite Mario games.


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 27, 2012)

Unbanned because I have yet to finish Super Mario World.
i beleive my first game was spyro the dragon. Ah the nostalgia...


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 27, 2012)

Unbanned cause nostalgia ;_;

Oh god those glorious sunrays of the 90's, the glorious 4:3 CRT telies, glorious 16 bit games, glorious TV shows ;o;


----------



## nukeboy95 (Aug 27, 2012)

banned cuz *DinohScene *​i never said you cud leave the xbox section


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 27, 2012)

Banned for trying to tell Dinoh what to do


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 27, 2012)

Unbanned cause you're right ;o

I also broke my "Most active in" by spamming TaeWong.


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 27, 2012)

DinohScene said:


> Unbanned cause you're right ;o
> 
> I also broke my "Most active in" by spamming TaeWong.



Nomth'd cuz I broke that ages ago.
Its this threads fault ;O;


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Aug 27, 2012)

^ Banned for playing in Johto with some guy


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 27, 2012)

Banned for calling @[member='ShinyLatios']
just some guy.
;O;
how dare you


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Aug 27, 2012)

Alright! I'm banning myself!


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 27, 2012)

Banned for banning yourself


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Aug 27, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> Banned for banning yourself



Unbanned for banning me TWICE! Btw, I'm listening to some awesome music


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 27, 2012)

Banned cuz I always listen to awesome music


----------



## ShinyLatios (Aug 27, 2012)

you ninja 

I ban you for ninjaing me


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Aug 27, 2012)

Banned because no one can tell me how to get another badge on the GBAtemp forums! Seriously! Can someone tell me!


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 27, 2012)

Post 10 more times on forums that arent the edge of the forum

Banned for not knowing

also SHINY


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Aug 27, 2012)

Banned because I can't think of anything to post on any other forums besides the Edge of the forum!


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 27, 2012)

Banned cuz its easy to join other dicussions here,
Look around


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Aug 27, 2012)

Alright! I'll talk about something in the off topic section! If I can type properly on my keyboard and by the way! You are banned and  'd for telling me to look around!


----------



## Fear Zoa (Aug 27, 2012)

Banned because I've never seen you before.


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 27, 2012)

Banned cuz hey look its zoa


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Aug 27, 2012)

Banned because you came to the right place! Go to the introductions and you should see something posted by me there! I'll ban you if you can't find the link!


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Aug 27, 2012)

Banned because posts in the introduction forum don't count.


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 27, 2012)

Everyone unbanned cuz its



Spoiler



ADVENTURE TIME


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Aug 27, 2012)

Unbanned because I can't watch the episode in the UK... yet.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Aug 27, 2012)

banned cuz you cant tell me what font im using


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Aug 27, 2012)

Banned for using Comic Sans MS.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Aug 28, 2012)

banned CUZ YOU CHEATED


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 28, 2012)

Banned cuz I'm the comic sans of GBAtemp members.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Aug 28, 2012)

*@FrozenIndignation banned cuz*


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 28, 2012)

Unbanned cuz, I changed my avatar to ninten, and my sig let's people know that I'm lping mother 1.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 28, 2012)

Hamsterbanned cuz... I don't really have a reason :/


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 28, 2012)

Banned for replying.


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Aug 28, 2012)

Banned because Subscribe!


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 28, 2012)

Banned for subsribing to crap on the web.


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 29, 2012)

Banned cuz P1ng banned me from the shoutbox.

+2 awesomeness


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 29, 2012)

Unbanned cause Me and Dev as well.

P1ng is an oldtimer.


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 29, 2012)

DinohScene said:


> Unbanned cause Me and Dev as well.
> 
> P1ng is an oldtimer.


Unbanned cuz REBELLION ;O;
young generation ftw


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 29, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> DinohScene said:
> 
> 
> > Unbanned cause Me and Dev as well.
> ...



Unbanned cause YES!!!

COME ON P1NG.
SHOW ME WHAT YOU GOT!


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 29, 2012)

DinohScene said:


> Black-Ice said:
> 
> 
> > DinohScene said:
> ...


Unbanned cuz
COME AT ME BRO ;O;


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 29, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> DinohScene said:
> 
> 
> > Black-Ice said:
> ...



Ubanned cause.
Meh I rather sit still.


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 29, 2012)

DinohScene said:


> Black-Ice said:
> 
> 
> > DinohScene said:
> ...


Unbanned cuz.
Ok then


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 29, 2012)

Unibrowed because  I think it's because you used two emoticons...


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 29, 2012)

Banned for the use of emoticons!


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 29, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Unibrowed because  I think it's because you used two emoticons...





The Catboy said:


> Banned for the use of emoticons!


Nomth'd cuz it was cuz I showed signs of happiness around a grumpy man. ;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 29, 2012)

Nomth'd cuz he's not grumpy, he's just on his period


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 29, 2012)

Banned because I falled In part 2 of my lp. I see what chuggaa ment by your first lp is shakey.


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Aug 29, 2012)

Unbanned because good luck next time.


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 29, 2012)

Unbanned, did you watch it?


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 30, 2012)

You're banned, deal with it


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 30, 2012)

Banned no! :


----------



## broitsak (Aug 30, 2012)

Banned cuz i can


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 30, 2012)

Unbanned cause nope ;3


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 30, 2012)

Banned because, did you?


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 30, 2012)

Unbanned cause I did nothing ;o?


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 30, 2012)

Un banned cuz do something?


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 30, 2012)

Unbanned cause what should I do?


----------



## nukeboy95 (Aug 30, 2012)

banned for unbanning


----------



## broitsak (Aug 30, 2012)

Banned for screw you


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 30, 2012)

Watch my lp.


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 30, 2012)

Unbanned cause we should all be friends ;3


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 30, 2012)

Unbanned because I agree, but did you watch it?


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 30, 2012)

Unbanned cause I watched parts of it ;3

Was also watching Voyager.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Aug 30, 2012)

banned cuz IM A ORANGE FLYING UNICORN WITH A bacon  WAND


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 30, 2012)

Unbanned cause, I can't let you do that nukeboy ;3


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 30, 2012)

What did you think of it? I'm kind of a newbie.


----------



## broitsak (Aug 30, 2012)

Banned because im a nobody :3


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 30, 2012)

Unbanned cause nope, you're my friend n__n





cherryw17 said:


> What did you think of it? I'm kind of a newbie.



I'd clear up the audio if possible.
You might want to take a look at some other big YT stars like kurtjmac and The Yogscast and Snuff+ (VA posted his Kerbal Space Program LP)

Combine their styles ;]


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 30, 2012)

It may be the way I'm doing it. I'm useing camstudio with good settings with the cam studio lossless codic and the comentary is being recorded on my smart phone, then I use windows movie maker to put the two files together that's what goes into making my lps, sorry if you could not hear me well. I lay my phone on my cheast and record that way I don't know how to make it loader but the volum on the cam studio is high so I shoud make the sound from the emulator more quiet.


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 30, 2012)

Hmm probably.

You could get a cheap headset and record it with Audacity.

As for the vidrecorder.
I think FRAPS is a good solution....
Not sure tho.


----------



## broitsak (Aug 30, 2012)

Banned because i   you.


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 30, 2012)

Unbanned cause  you to ;3


----------



## broitsak (Aug 30, 2012)

Unbanned because FI has nothing to do with this :3


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 30, 2012)

Unbanned cause FI cannot touch this ;3


----------



## broitsak (Aug 30, 2012)

Unbanned because.. just because :3


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 30, 2012)

Unbanned cause


----------



## broitsak (Aug 30, 2012)

Unbanned because this is the first time i post this much in the Eof.


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 30, 2012)

Nomth'd cuz I'm telling FI!


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 30, 2012)

Unbanned cause no you wont ;3


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 30, 2012)

Nomth'd cuz D:

Just watch me~ >_


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 30, 2012)

Hugged cause.
Tut tut tut.


----------



## broitsak (Aug 30, 2012)

Nomth'd cuz this is addicting >_


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 30, 2012)

Hugged cause yaaay~


----------



## broitsak (Aug 30, 2012)

Nomth'd cuz im loving the EoF.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 30, 2012)

ed cuz this thread seems to be picking up steam again


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 30, 2012)

Eaten cuz. yaaaaaay.

Welcome to FI and Hydi's lair.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Aug 30, 2012)

Every damn one of you is banned for DOING IT WRONG!


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 30, 2012)

Unbanned cause sorry foxy VA I can't let you do that


----------



## broitsak (Aug 30, 2012)

Banned for banning!


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 30, 2012)

Bananas are tasty 

Also... something about banning... metal gear... whatever...


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 30, 2012)

Banned cuz Otacon > Brony.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 30, 2012)

Banned cuz... in terms of what?


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Aug 30, 2012)

Banned because why is there a social Metal Gear game on GREE?


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 30, 2012)

Banned because, I don't know.


----------



## frogboy (Aug 30, 2012)

Banned because you don't know.


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Aug 30, 2012)

Banned because FROG!


----------



## nukeboy95 (Aug 30, 2012)

banned and un-banned then re-banned FOR HAVING A GIF AVATAR


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 30, 2012)

Banned for haveing a avatar of a cat


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 31, 2012)

Banned because the square root of rope is string


----------



## broitsak (Aug 31, 2012)

Banned cuz your right.


----------



## 324atk (Aug 31, 2012)

Banned because you're one post away from 1,000.


Spoiler


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 31, 2012)

Banned cuz.
Don't ban nexy


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 31, 2012)

Everyone unbanned,because My fav, bgm is Mother (melle).


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Aug 31, 2012)

Anyone who uses "Hugged" Is banned because it make me think about hugging the closest girl to me


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 31, 2012)

Banned because, your a bunch of hippie crap, you black ***hole.


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Aug 31, 2012)

Lol, banned because i'm not hippie, just have a love problem with any girl I even sit next to!


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 31, 2012)

Banned because, (faceplum) do you know I was copying Eric Cartmen from south park?


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Aug 31, 2012)

Banned for mentioning the show I wanna watch. Thanks


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 31, 2012)

Unbanned because, I know right, all the kids sware all over the place its funney.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 31, 2012)

Banned cuz I can't see the swearing as something funny :/
Southpark is more than that... sometimes :/


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Aug 31, 2012)

Banned because I watched this episode awhile ago.


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 31, 2012)

My fav south park ep was the one whare they tryed to get a frourtin teller from the girls. It was cool how they faked butters death.


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Aug 31, 2012)

Does anyone want some Gaming and Computer stuff?


----------



## Coltonamore (Sep 1, 2012)

if I had a pc xbox controller and a bluethuth headhet it would make lping easyer. But I can buy that stuff at a computer store. Also don't advertise here.


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Sep 1, 2012)

Lol! I'm banning myself for that!


----------



## machomuu (Sep 1, 2012)

ed


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Sep 1, 2012)

banned for suprising me with anime


----------



## Coltonamore (Sep 1, 2012)

Banned because I'm embarest just to look at that.


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Sep 1, 2012)

cherryw17 said:


> Banned because I'm embarest just to look at that.



Banned because I agree!


----------



## Coltonamore (Sep 1, 2012)

I have a playstation network accont but, I don't use it because its on my brothers play station 3.


----------



## machomuu (Sep 1, 2012)

ed


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 1, 2012)

Banned cause, I don't like boobs ;o;


----------



## machomuu (Sep 1, 2012)

ed

There, he's boobless


----------



## nukeboy95 (Sep 1, 2012)

banned for nudity


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 1, 2012)

Banned cause I can do much worse


----------



## nukeboy95 (Sep 1, 2012)

banned cuz can u??????


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 1, 2012)

nukeboy95 said:


> banned cuz can u??????



Banned cause I just did it 



Spoiler: WARNING CLICK AT OWN RISK


----------



## machomuu (Sep 1, 2012)

DinohScene said:


> Banned cause I can do much worse


Banned cuz NO, NEVER AGAIN


----------



## Coltonamore (Sep 1, 2012)

Dinoth, thanks for makeing me feel like a perv, I think I might puke. Also banned for posting rule 34 your kinda breaking the rules a bit, and mods shoud remove the pic.


----------



## machomuu (Sep 1, 2012)

Banned cuz that's not porn.


----------



## Coltonamore (Sep 1, 2012)

But it shows a private part doesn't that count as it?


----------



## machomuu (Sep 1, 2012)

That's Roxas, not a female.

Banned.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Sep 1, 2012)

DinohScene said:


> nukeboy95 said:
> 
> 
> > banned cuz can u??????
> ...


banned cuz i can do better in my sleep


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Sep 1, 2012)

Banned for making me want to vomit on the floor


----------



## nukeboy95 (Sep 1, 2012)

banned cuz ur cleaning that up


----------



## BORTZ (Sep 1, 2012)

Taliban!


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Sep 1, 2012)

Banned cuz it was invisible!


----------



## nukeboy95 (Sep 1, 2012)

BANNED cuz I didn't expect the spanish inquisition to be on gbatemp







@*Vulpes Abnocto*


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 1, 2012)

Banned for pulling Vulpes into the thread!


----------



## machomuu (Sep 1, 2012)

ed


----------



## nukeboy95 (Sep 1, 2012)

banned i seen better


----------



## machomuu (Sep 1, 2012)

Spoiler










ed


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 1, 2012)

cherryw17 said:


> Dinoth, thanks for makeing me feel like a perv, I think I might puke. Also banned for posting rule 34 your kinda breaking the rules a bit, and mods shoud remove the pic.



I set up a warning tag, click at own risk~


shoyrumaster11 said:


> Banned for making me want to vomit on the floor



Same as above + dun like? dun look! 


nukeboy95 said:


> DinohScene said:
> 
> 
> > nukeboy95 said:
> ...



I can do worse yes but that would be indeed rule breaking ;o;



OT:

Banned cause hai Macho


----------



## Arras (Sep 1, 2012)

Banned cuz 0/10 cry more
Couldn't resist


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 1, 2012)

Banned cause what's wrong? crying butthurt hater.

0/10 cry more.

I tend to leave that stuff for TaeWong


----------



## Coltonamore (Sep 1, 2012)

Banned because, is it just me or playing battle zone 2 on my computer at night makes me feel sick playing with no lights on? I hope its not one of those things that they warned in the game manuals.


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 1, 2012)

Unbanned cause you should watch some Adventure time ;o


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Sep 1, 2012)

All banned (including me) for ruining this game and making it become an uncensored version of Plumbers don't wear ties (Anime edition) with Sex and the City references


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 1, 2012)

Unbanned cause, I can't let you do that shoyrumaster.


----------



## Coltonamore (Sep 1, 2012)

Unbanned because I want to port cn adventure time games from the website to the gba and it has the theme song when you start it up.also I have the season 1 dvd of adventure time


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 1, 2012)

unbanned cause there's one coming for 3DS ;D


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Sep 1, 2012)

Banning myself because of the stupid weather conditions where I live!


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 1, 2012)

Unbanned cause what's the weather like ;o


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Sep 1, 2012)

Banned because wer'e in Spring now, but the sites I keep checking for the weather cannot predict accurate enough weather! (E.g One hour, Monday will be so sunny, shorts and a t-shirt (or dress, if you are a girl) are necessary, but than the next hour, you'll have to wear long, thick pants, a t-shirt and a jumper!) I swear! Weather controls us where I live! LITERALLY


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 1, 2012)

Unbanned cause that's indeed worse then here.

It's sunny yet not warm outside.


----------



## Coltonamore (Sep 1, 2012)

Unbanned because I'm watching the south park movie.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Sep 1, 2012)

Unbanned because I'm listening to awesome music


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Sep 1, 2012)

Unbanned because IT'S WARM FOR ONCE!


----------



## nukeboy95 (Sep 1, 2012)

Fear Zoa said:


> Unbanned because I'm listening to awesome music


banned cuz is it about bacon cookies


----------



## Coltonamore (Sep 1, 2012)

More like everyone who watches south park is unbanned because south park is a good show.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Sep 1, 2012)

cherryw17 said:


> More like everyone who watches south park is unbanned because south park is a good show.


hahahahaha it all right not the best in the world soo im banning you


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Sep 1, 2012)

someone ban me for my post on this page (if ban requests are allowed!) LOL!


----------



## nukeboy95 (Sep 1, 2012)

*shoyrumaster11 is now banned for EoF*


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Sep 1, 2012)

Lol! This is a post test!


----------



## nukeboy95 (Sep 1, 2012)

banned for not banning in a post


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Sep 1, 2012)

Unbanned for Banning me you are now Banned


----------



## Coltonamore (Sep 1, 2012)

@nukeboy 

Banned becauseI know its not the best but,its still a good show.


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 2, 2012)

Banned because this used to be FI and Hydreigon's thread and then it was taken over.


----------



## Black-Ice (Sep 2, 2012)

Unbanned cuz skype is cooler ;O;


----------



## broitsak (Sep 2, 2012)

Unbanned cuz thats true.


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 2, 2012)

Unbanned cuz I have a Skype now... Made it a few days ago


----------



## Black-Ice (Sep 2, 2012)

unbanned cuz


----------



## Coltonamore (Sep 2, 2012)

chavosaur said:


> Unbanned cuz I have a Skype now... Made it a few days ago



Cool! Unbanned because I need to get on skype because everyone I know is doing it.


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 2, 2012)

Unbanned cause I had Skype for years and forgot about it xd
Reactivated my account in idk 2011 or something.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 2, 2012)

Banned cuz I've had a skype account for years ._.

Then forgot the pass and made a new one~


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 2, 2012)

Unbanned cuz we're all in a big group chat 


chavosaur said:


> Banned because this used to be FI and Hydreigon's thread and then it was taken over.








PICTURE BROKE ;O;

Never mind. >_>;


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 2, 2012)

Banned cus ;O; why u break creepy llama!?


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 2, 2012)

Banned cuz I fixed it, derp ._.;


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 2, 2012)

'd cuz Needs moar alpaca


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 2, 2012)

Nomth'd cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 2, 2012)

You have once again been promoted to  ed


----------



## Coltonamore (Sep 2, 2012)

Unbanned because, part 5 of my lp is comeing real soon.

Sorry I said that out in anger.


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 2, 2012)

Nomth'd cuz I guess my race is still in question too p_o

MOAR LLAMA


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 2, 2012)

ed cuz 

Also, I'm as white as white comes :/


----------



## nukeboy95 (Sep 2, 2012)

banned for being a white cracker


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 2, 2012)

Nomth'd cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 2, 2012)

Banned cuz white crackers ate too dark to compare to me D:


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 2, 2012)

Unbanned cause I'm yellowish brownish.
And skin color doesn't matter to me cause everybody should get along ;3


----------



## nukeboy95 (Sep 2, 2012)

*FrozenIndignation is now banned till she gets a tan*


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 2, 2012)

Banned cuz ocasionally my body turns purple... 

On unrelated note: I like cold environments


----------



## nukeboy95 (Sep 2, 2012)

banned cuz ocasionally my body turns rainbows


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 2, 2012)

Banned cuz I'm pretty low-key 

eh?

EH?!


----------



## nukeboy95 (Sep 2, 2012)

banned STOP NINJAING


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 2, 2012)

Banned cuz it's my bright orange costume's fault... BELIEVE IT!!!


----------



## Coltonamore (Sep 2, 2012)

Banned because I've been watching to much south park.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Sep 2, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Banned cuz it's my bright orange costume's fault... BELIEVE IT!!!


banned for having a bike costume


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 2, 2012)

Banned cuz I can't stop pooping... BELIEVE IT!!!


----------



## nukeboy95 (Sep 2, 2012)

banned cuz i wish i had not read that


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 2, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## nukeboy95 (Sep 2, 2012)

banned cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 2, 2012)

Banned cuz hobos really do know the best booze.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Sep 2, 2012)

banned cuz WHERES *Hydreigon*


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 2, 2012)

Banned cuz he's busy with ho- err... "stuff"


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 2, 2012)

Nomth'd cuz I dunno where he is 

Aw, god damn it, FI.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 2, 2012)

ed


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 2, 2012)

ed


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 2, 2012)

ed enough to multiple like


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 2, 2012)

Banned for 
There is no  in my EoF!


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 2, 2012)

ed cuz I  you D:


----------



## Coltonamore (Sep 2, 2012)

Unbanned because, Nice one catboy.

Dang it ninjad


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 2, 2012)

ed cuz this is my EoF :/

It's just as shit as I am


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 2, 2012)

Unbanned cause goats are better ;3


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 2, 2012)




----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 2, 2012)

Nomth'd cuz


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 2, 2012)

Nomth'd on with


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 2, 2012)

ed cuz jesus, how many freaking likes are you handing out!?


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 2, 2012)

ed cuz all of your's soon enough


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 2, 2012)

Nomth'd cuz holy shit, they're annoying... >_>;


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 2, 2012)

ed cuz okay I'll stop >_


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 2, 2012)

Nomth'd cuz you had the last laugh ;O;


----------



## Coltonamore (Sep 2, 2012)

Banned because black dinomate is on right now


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 2, 2012)

Nomth'd cuz I ALWAYS LAUGH WHEN I DON'T GET THE JOKE ;O;


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 2, 2012)

@cherryw17  'd cause I'm not black ;o
I am your mate tho ;3


Nomth'd for idk what reason~


----------



## Coltonamore (Sep 2, 2012)

(Faceplum) I ment the show black dinomate on aduit swim.


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 2, 2012)

Nomth'd cuz I missed the like handouts... D:


----------



## broitsak (Sep 2, 2012)

'd cuz im a mod and i do what i please.

For hydnom:


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 2, 2012)

I knows Cherr.
Just poking fun at you ;p

 'd cause hai nex


----------



## broitsak (Sep 2, 2012)

'd cuz hai dino


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 2, 2012)

@[member='FrozenIndignation']

You know what would be impossible? Counting how many likes you gave me in the past hour! ;A;
Also, nomth'd.


----------



## Coltonamore (Sep 2, 2012)

Everyone unbanned because bleach is an awsome show.


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 2, 2012)

Banned cuz Bleach is in my top 3 least favorite anime list.
Along with Naruto, and Hetalia. 
BRING ON THE HATE!!!!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 2, 2012)

Banned cuz I'm too lazy to hate.


----------



## broitsak (Sep 2, 2012)

Banned cuz im too lazy to love.


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 2, 2012)

Banned cuz im not to lazy to love the shit out of you guys.
Edit: list of loves!
@DinohScene
@Black-Ice
@Nxenz
@FrozenIndignation
@Hydreigon
@Castiel
@Brian117
@TaeWong
@Pokefloote
@Eerpow
@Kingvamp
@Paarish
@Plasmadragon007
@Maxternal
@Randamin

I LOVE YOU ALL!


----------



## broitsak (Sep 2, 2012)

'd cuz i lied.


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 2, 2012)

d cuz your on my list above nao


----------



## broitsak (Sep 2, 2012)

'd cuz im not first on that list!


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 2, 2012)

d cuz ive done to much flirting with Dinoh on here for him to not be first on the list


----------



## broitsak (Sep 2, 2012)

'd cuz Ice will never surpass me!


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 2, 2012)

d cuz do you mean in likes, gifs, or on the list?


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Sep 2, 2012)

Banned because we need more llama's!


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 2, 2012)

Nomth'd cuz... I'm pretty shaken up about something ._.;


----------



## machomuu (Sep 2, 2012)

Banned because you don't like Hetalia because you don't get it.

Hetalia's awesome.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 2, 2012)

ed cuz yay machomuu~


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 2, 2012)

d cuz I understand the concept of hetalia just fine, i just dont find it as amusing as other anime out there. But everyone has their favorite cup of tea I guess


----------



## machomuu (Sep 2, 2012)

Banned cuz if you don't think it's funny then you probably don't know much about other nation stereotypes, history, and their habits.  It's an anime with prerequisites.


----------



## Coltonamore (Sep 2, 2012)

Banned because I don't care, I'll kick your ass.


----------



## machomuu (Sep 2, 2012)

Banned.


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 2, 2012)

Banned cuz i said i didnt find it amusing, not funny. I understand the jokes and stereotypes as well.


----------



## machomuu (Sep 2, 2012)

Banned cuz if you don't find something humorous, you don't find it funny; they're in the same field.

Things are getting way too srs.  I blame a Super Mario Character that used to visit the EoF whom shall remain nameless.


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 2, 2012)

Banned because im using the word amusing in the sense of it being entertaining.
And yes i agree, so lets agree to disagree. Or somthing of the sort...


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 2, 2012)

Banned cuz someone asked for llamas. I think this is a llama


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Sep 2, 2012)

Unbanned because I accidentally left the Skype chat and would like to be added back. (If someone would be so kind.)


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 2, 2012)

d cuz I'll add y'all sometime soon.


----------



## Coltonamore (Sep 3, 2012)

Unbanned because, Speaking of skype, I got skype just now!.


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 3, 2012)

Unbanned cuz yay 


EZ-Megaman said:


> Unbanned because I accidentally left the Skype chat and would like to be added back. (If someone would be so kind.)


Unbanned cuz I am so sorry, I did not see this until now D:
OTL


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 3, 2012)

ed cuz I was asleep all along


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Sep 3, 2012)




----------



## Coltonamore (Sep 3, 2012)

Unbannned because,



Spoiler



([media] http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sNJmfuEWR8w  [/media]


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 3, 2012)

Unbanned cause I haven't seen that movie in ages!


----------



## Coltonamore (Sep 3, 2012)

Unbanned because zelda oot is awsome. Its also my fav 3ds title.


----------



## _kbnft (Sep 3, 2012)

Banned cuz Majoras Mask is bestest.


----------



## machomuu (Sep 3, 2012)

Banned cuz Final Fantasy VII


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 4, 2012)

Banned cuz I dislike FF7 and it's brain-dead difficulty... ._.;


----------



## Coltonamore (Sep 4, 2012)

Unbanned because, I want South Park the stick of truth to be out already.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Sep 4, 2012)

banned CUZ STOP WITH SOUTH PARK


and ps oot beats mm any day


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 5, 2012)

Banned cuz I'd take Link's Awakening DX ANYDAY!


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 5, 2012)

Monocled because I quite disagree there ol'chap. While OOT does have it's perks, the sheer atmosphere MM provides, far exceed the experience of OOT.

Edit: Oh my, I do believe I've been, err... "ninja'd"... there.


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 5, 2012)

Moose'd cuz you didnt voice your opinion of Links Awakening in your post.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 5, 2012)

Monocled because quite right there ol'bean. Allow me to amend the profound absence by informing you of my most affection filled feelings for link's awakening~


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 5, 2012)

Moose'd cuz YAAAAAAAAAAAAY!


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 5, 2012)

Banned cuz WHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE~


----------



## nukeboy95 (Sep 5, 2012)

banned cuz IM IN SSSSSSSSPPPPPPPPPPPAAAAAAAAAAAACCCCCCCCCEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Coltonamore (Sep 5, 2012)

Unbanned because sonic is awsome.


----------



## ouch123 (Sep 6, 2012)

Banned for too many non-sequiturs.


----------



## Coltonamore (Sep 6, 2012)

Banned because I don't care.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 6, 2012)

Banned because I don't care that you don't care.


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 6, 2012)

Banned because I care that you don't care that he doesn't care.


----------



## Coltonamore (Sep 6, 2012)

Banned, because I don't care about who cares or not.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 7, 2012)

Banned cuz you're quite adamant about telling us you don't care...
If I were a psychologist, I'm sure I would suggest that saying you don't care is symptomatic of some one who, in fact, cares...


----------



## ShinyLatios (Sep 7, 2012)

banned cuz your words always confuse me FI


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 7, 2012)

Banned cuz I confuse people in general >_


----------



## Coltonamore (Sep 7, 2012)

Banned because, I'm confused. I don't get it.


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Sep 7, 2012)

Banned because I'M BACK!!!!!!


----------



## Coltonamore (Sep 7, 2012)

Banned because, ok then.


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Sep 7, 2012)

Banned because that is a *INVALID *ban


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 7, 2012)

404 Invalid ban not found.


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Sep 7, 2012)

Error 500 Internal Ban Error.

Please give this information to a team of highly trained monkeys:

f01e13a8344b28c39e490fea3c70f3c2
285cdae859ee5c0584ba8cba5d99dbd1
0a08f5a6db0eb2fbed51bc513d9e3028
6807875aa5ed4207d6760a5f331a87c1
26c105209030f770475bfa384af846fd
c289a43fb50c4680e6ef1e83111a14fb

if you are, search for a good MD5 decrypter!


----------



## pistone (Sep 7, 2012)

banned for the buggy post


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Sep 7, 2012)

Banned because I fixed it

LOL! I did nothing to it, you SHOULD have used an MD5 decrypter!


----------



## nukeboy95 (Sep 8, 2012)

banned cuz error on line 519


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 8, 2012)

Banned with gelatinous properties


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 8, 2012)

Vanned vecause vamprism


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Sep 8, 2012)

nukeboy95 said:


> banned cuz error on line 519



Banned because *ERROR CAT*


----------



## Black-Ice (Sep 8, 2012)

shoyrumaster11 said:


> *CAT*


Banned cuz you called me?


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Sep 8, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> shoyrumaster11 said:
> 
> 
> > *CAT*
> ...



Can you fix the error on nukeboy95's account?


----------



## Black-Ice (Sep 8, 2012)

shoyrumaster11 said:


> Black-Ice said:
> 
> 
> > shoyrumaster11 said:
> ...


>.>
.>


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 9, 2012)

Banned.


----------



## Coltonamore (Sep 9, 2012)

Every one on this page banned for makeing me lol. Also I'm playing conkers bad fur day.


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 9, 2012)

Banned cuz Banjo Kazooie


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 9, 2012)

Banjo tooie'd


----------



## Coltonamore (Sep 9, 2012)

Conker'd


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 9, 2012)

'd for conker


----------



## Coltonamore (Sep 9, 2012)

UnBanned because Maga Man 64 is a good game. I don't care what anyone says, best maga man game I've played so far.


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Sep 9, 2012)

Unbanned because I thought that was one of the worse Megaman games, although it was still fun. I was only able to play it on an emulator, though. :/


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 9, 2012)

Banned cuz smash bros


----------



## Coltonamore (Sep 10, 2012)

Unbanned because I'm getting a psp to hack it. So I can play n64 games on the go.


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 10, 2012)

Banned cuz the emulation of N64 is really not that powerful. Youll have a very hard time emulating most n64 games on it. 
I suggest you search for a compatability liat, but I know for a fact that conker, smash bros, zelda, pokemon stadu,ium, and most mario games do not run like at all. And if they do, only barely. Not at a playable speed. I know from experience.


----------



## Coltonamore (Sep 10, 2012)

On witch model are you useing I'm getting a go. In a few months


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 10, 2012)

Banned cuz your model doesnt really make that much a difference in the emulation. You can check it out in the psp hacking section. Psp is great for emulation, but n64 is not its strong suit. Its a full fledged psx emu though, so there are many psx titles you can enjoy.


----------



## Coltonamore (Sep 10, 2012)

Also here's what I saw on youtube its a newer one then what you were taling about I think here it is  [media] http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w6u6vTy5Ujg [/media]

Have you tryed this one?


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 10, 2012)

Banned cuz yes that is the most stable emulator release, however he is not using very graphically demanding games. While those games do run decently smooth, many other games that he dd not show in his video, tend to run extremely choppy, have missing graphics, and other things. However, disabling sound, and tweaking certain settings can make the games at least decently playable. But again, I suggest you check out the psp hacking topic.
EDIT: Check out the compat list. Most of the games you wanna play are at least decently playable, but may have missing graphics, slow downs in framerate and such
http://forums.daedalusx64.com/compat.php


----------



## Coltonamore (Sep 10, 2012)

But does conker work on this emulator.

Also I plan to play mario and maga man on the thing. Also I'll go to the psp hacking fourm.


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 10, 2012)

Banned cuz i posted a compat list above that you can check out.


----------



## Coltonamore (Sep 10, 2012)

Unbanned because, I'm glad sin and pinishment 1 will play. South park 64 is not compatable but I have to get off that show it ruins my mind.


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Sep 10, 2012)

Banned because Mike has done a review of South park for the N64 on The Angry Video Game Nerd's channel on YT


----------



## Coltonamore (Sep 10, 2012)

Banned because I know, I've seen it before, I can agree with him that they where just marketing the south park logo and getting people to buy it rather then makeing a good game.


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Sep 10, 2012)

Banned because you may have spoilt it for me!


----------



## Coltonamore (Sep 10, 2012)

Banned because, sorry I was thinking you watched it when I posted, I didn't realize you didn't watch it yet.


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Sep 10, 2012)

Banned because i'm watching it right now. What were they thinking when they made the game? James should totally review it!


----------



## Coltonamore (Sep 10, 2012)

I know right!. At least I'm emulating it. I liked it at first but it got old. Also haveing a avgn ep of this would be awsome just think mr. Hanky vrs shit pickle.


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Sep 10, 2012)

cherryw17 said:


> I know right!. At least I'm emulating it. I liked it at first but it got old. Also haveing a avgn ep of this would be awsome just think mr. Hanky vrs shit pickle.



Unbanned because _*YEAAAAH! MAN!!!!!*_


----------



## Coltonamore (Sep 10, 2012)

Unbanned because, I'm getting off the south park topic like I said, it ruins my mind.


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Sep 10, 2012)

Unbanned because is there any game you can think of that is awesome for a retro games system (Including the Sega Saturn and the PS1)


----------



## Coltonamore (Sep 10, 2012)

Unbanned because for snes, zelda I link to the past in my fav zelda game earthbound and super mario world , for sega genesis sonic games and streats of rage, psx spyro the dragon, and mebey the crash games, sega satarn sonic 3d blast that's not everything I know of but then the post would be to long


----------



## nukeboy95 (Sep 11, 2012)

banned cuz i got 10 pounds OF BACON


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 11, 2012)

Banned cuz holy shit, what are you planning to do with that much bacon!?


----------



## _kbnft (Sep 11, 2012)

Banned for bacon a cake.


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 11, 2012)

Banned for punism


----------



## nukeboy95 (Sep 11, 2012)

Hydreigon said:


> Banned cuz holy shit, what are you planning to do with that much bacon!?


banned cuz what do you think


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 11, 2012)

Bancon pancake'd


----------



## nukeboy95 (Sep 11, 2012)

banned cuz if "i stick to the plan ill turn in to a lava man" -jake the dog


----------



## Coltonamore (Sep 12, 2012)

Unbanned because its ADVENTURE TIME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nukeboy95 (Sep 12, 2012)

BANNED CUZ WITH FIN AND JAKE


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 13, 2012)

Banned cuz gender swap


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Sep 13, 2012)

Banned cuz creepy!


----------



## Coltonamore (Sep 13, 2012)

Banned because, that was one of the episodes.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 13, 2012)

Banned for fiona and cake.


----------



## Coltonamore (Sep 13, 2012)

Banned, because I didn't like that episode.


----------



## pistone (Sep 13, 2012)

banned for the avatar...............so cool im officially jealous


----------



## nukeboy95 (Sep 14, 2012)

banned cuz...




WAIT I BANNED YOU YESTERDAY


----------



## pistone (Sep 14, 2012)

banned coz ...........and you will bann me tomorrow


----------



## nukeboy95 (Sep 14, 2012)

banned cuz NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 14, 2012)

Banned cuz this thread needs more alpacas






...We're all fucked.


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Sep 14, 2012)

Banned because I thought they were llamas!


----------



## ShinyLatios (Sep 14, 2012)

Banned cuz no. just, no. NOT LLAMAS.

alpacas ftw.


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Sep 14, 2012)

Banned because alpacas look like llamas!


----------



## ShinyLatios (Sep 14, 2012)

banned cuz NO U


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Sep 14, 2012)

Banned because I predicted what you were going to say.


----------



## ShinyLatios (Sep 14, 2012)

banned cuz magic is not allowed


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Sep 14, 2012)

Banned cuz i didn't expect a thing that you said just than. Banned because i like everything!


----------



## Daemauroa (Sep 14, 2012)

Banned. No explanation needed.


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Sep 14, 2012)

Banned for devilish looking avatar!


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 14, 2012)

Banned cuz who needs explanations!? D:


ShinyLatios said:


> banned cuz magic is not allowed


...

Fuck.


----------



## ShinyLatios (Sep 14, 2012)

Hydreigon said:


> Banned cuz who needs explanations!? D:
> 
> 
> ShinyLatios said:
> ...


banned cuz you're a special case and you know that~


----------



## pistone (Sep 14, 2012)

banned for the quotes


----------



## ShinyLatios (Sep 14, 2012)

pistone said:


> banned for the quotes


Banned cuz I quote when I want damnit


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 14, 2012)

ShinyLatios said:


> pistone said:
> 
> 
> > banned for the quotes
> ...


Banned cuz same here.


----------



## ShinyLatios (Sep 14, 2012)

Hydreigon said:


> ShinyLatios said:
> 
> 
> > pistone said:
> ...



banned cuz I wanted that GBA D:


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 14, 2012)

ShinyLatios said:


> Hydreigon said:
> 
> 
> > ShinyLatios said:
> ...


Banned cuz you should have told me before I threw it


----------



## pistone (Sep 14, 2012)

banned coz i will not quote ,so the loop ends here


----------



## ShinyLatios (Sep 14, 2012)

^ banned cuz screw you for ninja



Hydreigon said:


> ShinyLatios said:
> 
> 
> > Hydreigon said:
> ...


banned because it's okay, I still have 3~


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 14, 2012)

ShinyLatios said:


> ^ banned cuz screw you for ninja
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Banned cuz I lost the charger for mine


----------



## ShinyLatios (Sep 14, 2012)

Hydreigon said:


> ShinyLatios said:
> 
> 
> > ^ banned cuz screw you for ninja
> ...


banned cuz I have 7 of those~


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Sep 14, 2012)

Banned cuz *GBA IS AWESOME!!!!!!*


----------



## ShinyLatios (Sep 14, 2012)

banned cuz HUGE LETTERS


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 14, 2012)

BANNED CUZ CAPS LOCK.


----------



## ShinyLatios (Sep 14, 2012)

Banned because Paarish didn't stay in his cage >.>


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Sep 14, 2012)

*BANNED BECAUSE I'M BOOOORED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## ShinyLatios (Sep 14, 2012)

shoyrumaster11 said:


> *BANNED BECAUSE I'M BOOOORED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



banned because you should totally get in my cages then~


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Sep 14, 2012)

Banned because the EoF is a cage. *A CAGE OF AWESOMENESS!*


----------



## ichidansan (Sep 15, 2012)

^ Banned because giant red letters are just silly.  

GIANT MULTI-COLORED LETTERS ARE 

BETER


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 15, 2012)

You are banned cause Giant Multi Coloured Letters and Naruto Stink!


----------



## iMasaru (Sep 15, 2012)

Banned coz i agree with you~ :3


----------



## pistone (Sep 15, 2012)

banned coz i dont disagree with you :3


----------



## ShinyLatios (Sep 15, 2012)

banned cuz naruto is overrated


----------



## ichidansan (Sep 15, 2012)

Banned cus haters gonna hate.


----------



## pistone (Sep 15, 2012)

banned coz banners gonna bann???? ...................


----------



## nukeboy95 (Sep 15, 2012)

ok why not...





YOU ARE BANNED AS OF NOW


----------



## ichidansan (Sep 15, 2012)

banned cus that's a mudkip not a wynaut


----------



## pistone (Sep 15, 2012)

banned coz ........like he said


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Sep 16, 2012)

Unbanned because I used to be an internet pirate (shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.......... don't tell CISPA!)


----------



## ichidansan (Sep 16, 2012)

Banned because once a pirate always a pirate. though I prefer the term internet Ninja.


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Sep 16, 2012)

Banned cuz does a ninja do the same as a pirate online. Or are ninjas using Proxy, TOR, VPN and other means of IP blocking


----------



## ichidansan (Sep 16, 2012)

banned cus different levels of ninja lurk the internet, some do things, and some don't. you got your masters and your dummies who use 2 leafy twigs to trail someone.


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Sep 16, 2012)

So the only anonymity involved is not to go on the same websites all the time! Banned!


----------



## ichidansan (Sep 16, 2012)

banned for not saying banned first. and not necessarily, as I said, depends on the ninja. some use proxies, others are just careful on what sites they go to.
and some just dont give a damn cus they have a frequently changing IP address, or follow the "trial" rule.


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Sep 16, 2012)

Banned because what the hell is the trial rule! Heck, I'd LOVE to be an E-Ninja so my worst enemy ever doesn't shut down my website easily.


----------



## ichidansan (Sep 16, 2012)

the trial rule is a branch rule. a. download a trial that let's you use the full version of the program. after the time is up, uninstall, delete program registry, and re-install it's free. or
b. pertaining to all other types of download that aren't programs. if you "delete" from your computer within a 24hr time frame, you're in the clear. pretty much.
Banned cus I had to explain. and enemies???


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Sep 16, 2012)

I don't like to mention names but, I have an enemy whose trying to govern the internet and may shut down my coming soon website for his first target!


----------



## ichidansan (Sep 16, 2012)

Guess, I'll ban my self then. BAN-HAMMER


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Sep 16, 2012)

Unbanned because yeah! I hate how the internet has become ruled by CISPA, SOSA and plenty of other groups which are clearly haters of the internet. (SOSA is the group my enemy is in, he does the leading of everything in the group, still trying to find out the second leader who doe all the operations)


----------



## ichidansan (Sep 16, 2012)

well, for now, we don't have to worry about it. and every time one comes, it falls. and even though there is something lurking, waiting to take it's place. it will fall just the same.
ban for not banning 2wice. lol


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Sep 16, 2012)

Unbanned because.



> *I DECLARE THE INTERNET FREE!!! **Cuts shiny red rope*


----------



## pistone (Sep 16, 2012)

banned coz i checked today on my isp................i still have to pay >>


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 16, 2012)

Banned cuz you should pay me instead


----------



## pistone (Sep 16, 2012)

banned coz if i pay you .......you will do something.............let me make it a little more clear ............"something" for me


----------



## ichidansan (Sep 16, 2012)

Banned cus your gonna make them poke your sponge holes if you pay them.


----------



## pistone (Sep 16, 2012)

banned coz ..................i like it


----------



## ichidansan (Sep 16, 2012)

Banned cus LMAO


----------



## _kbnft (Sep 17, 2012)

Banned for


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 17, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## nukeboy95 (Sep 17, 2012)

banned cuz ONLY TWO MORE PAGES


----------



## _kbnft (Sep 17, 2012)

Banned cuz 12.


----------



## geoflcl (Sep 17, 2012)

Banned because through the power of love, diligence, and surreptitious under-the-table dealings, anything is possible!

Let's just say I'm an expert at two of the three


----------



## nukeboy95 (Sep 17, 2012)

banned cuz *http://tinyurl.com/8emphhu*

*yo so ugly you broke google*


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 17, 2012)

Banned cuz someone broke google!


----------



## ichidansan (Sep 17, 2012)

Banned cus you can use the Library if google is broken.


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 17, 2012)

Banned cuz I'm fine using broken google...


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Sep 17, 2012)

Banned cuz i had to CLICK A MILLION TIMES AND THAN SURVIVE UNUSUAL BROWSING!!!!!


----------



## ichidansan (Sep 17, 2012)

banned cus counting a million clicks, well that just sounds like an exaggeration.


----------



## Mei-o (Sep 17, 2012)

Banned, because fuck you, that's why.


----------



## ichidansan (Sep 17, 2012)

banned because, sorry, I refuse your offer. and OMFG PALM TOP TIGER!


----------



## geoflcl (Sep 18, 2012)

Banned, because oftentimes, to win us to our harm,
The instruments of darkness tell us truths,
Win us with honest trifles, to betray us
In deepest consequence.


----------



## ichidansan (Sep 18, 2012)

banned because being deep means nothing on the internet. it's all copy/paste.


----------



## geoflcl (Sep 18, 2012)

Banned because I copied and pasted that from Macbeth, you uncultured swine!


----------



## ichidansan (Sep 18, 2012)

banned because you done the very action I said you did, I was intelligent enough to see through such a post. Now who is the uncultured incompetent swine!!


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Sep 18, 2012)

Banned because I need more Ninja Help!


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 18, 2012)

Banned out of nowhere


----------



## ichidansan (Sep 18, 2012)

banned because that is one of the strangest thing I've ever seen.


----------



## pistone (Sep 18, 2012)

banned coz thanks 



ichidansan said:


> banned because that is one of the strangest thing I've ever seen.


----------



## ichidansan (Sep 19, 2012)

bannd because.....you made that for them?????


----------



## pistone (Sep 19, 2012)

banned coz ...................yeah ?! 
wanna join ?


----------



## ichidansan (Sep 19, 2012)

banned cus. idk, do you offer cookies and girls like the dark side does?


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 19, 2012)

Banned cuz I don't know what's going on... but I'm gonna pretend that I do.. BELIEVE IT!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 19, 2012)

Banned cuz *hides a laxative in FI's drink*


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 19, 2012)

Banned cuz *Takes laxative and replaces with super laxative*


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 19, 2012)

Banned cuz *drinks expired milk with superlaxatives*


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 19, 2012)

Banned cuz I see you drinking liquid laxatives all the time, yet they never work on you


----------



## nukeboy95 (Sep 19, 2012)

banned cuz STOP Changing YOUR AVATARS IT HARD TO KEEP UP


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 19, 2012)

Banned cuz I cry you don;t beg... O;O


----------



## ichidansan (Sep 19, 2012)

banned cuz I "Believe it!"


----------



## nukeboy95 (Sep 19, 2012)

banned for Believing in ufo


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Sep 19, 2012)

Banned cuz I SAW A UFO AND NOBODY BELIEVES ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 19, 2012)

Banned cuz I believe you as much as I believe there's a dinosaur standing behind me right now

Right Mr. Dinosaur? You exist, don't you? D:


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 19, 2012)

Banned cuz... oh... were you planning to eat that dino? Cuz I kinda already blended it into a refreshing dino smoothie~
*casually sips*
Should have added bananas :/


----------



## ichidansan (Sep 19, 2012)

banned cus you should also add strawberry's to that mix.


----------



## ichidansan (Sep 20, 2012)

nobody's posted since 3 yesterday.......did...did i win the ban game?


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Sep 20, 2012)

Banned because nobody can with the you are banned game. It's the #1 rule!


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 20, 2012)

Banned cuz I won the thread a long time ago... when I snatched the win from Toni


----------



## pistone (Sep 20, 2012)

banned coz the master of the bann thread is here ......................................me........................ 
now you can rest @frozen everything gonna be alright now that im here


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 21, 2012)

Banned cuz this thread is almost 4000 pages


----------



## Maxternal (Sep 21, 2012)

You're banned because I didn't see this post until more than two weeks after the fact.



chavosaur said:


> Banned cuz im not to lazy to love the shit out of you guys.
> Edit: list of loves!
> @[member='DinohScene']
> @[member='Black-Ice']
> ...


By the way, you find some interesting stuff when you search for your own name ... all the people that talk about you in threads you've never posted in (with AND without the @ sign)


----------



## broitsak (Sep 21, 2012)

Unbanned because im 3rd on that list :3


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 21, 2012)

Banned because SHIT!
I forgot EZ-MEGAMAN! ;O;
I LOVE YOU MANG!


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 21, 2012)

Banned cuz I got pulled into this thread


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 21, 2012)

Banned for pulling me in here without pants on.


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 21, 2012)

Banned cuz  ...  ...


----------



## nukeboy95 (Sep 21, 2012)

chavosaur said:


> Banned cuz im not to lazy to love the shit out of you guys.
> Edit: list of loves!
> @[member='DinohScene']
> @[member='Black-Ice']
> ...


banned cuz im not on the list


----------



## Maxternal (Sep 21, 2012)

banned because I finally get the "mentioned" notification from YOU and NOT from [member='chavosaur']


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 21, 2012)

Banned cuz I tolerate you. Takes a little more for you to gain love.
You either have to be (in order of the list)
An anterior fan
Gary fucking oak
A nobody (The kingdom hearts nobody... I aint dissin you Nexy)
Totally randomness amplified to the power of lemon
The above again ^^^
A total bad ass that lives in Ba Sing se
Obsessed with penis
A spambot
An amazing artist
A pinball wizard
A King of Vampires
Great at assblasting
Funny as hell
extremely knowledgeable with a plethora of gifs to boot
Totally chill
and to add in EZ-Megaman's, be a super awesome dude thats totally nice to EVERYONE.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Sep 21, 2012)

banned cuz wait what how that work?


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 21, 2012)

Banned cuz there is no Pinball Wizard like Eerpow!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 21, 2012)

Banned cuz pinball wizards scare me... they make for a disturbing contrast to actual wizards.


----------



## ichidansan (Sep 21, 2012)

banned cus.......wait when did this become about pinball??


----------



## nukeboy95 (Sep 21, 2012)

nukeboy95 said:


> banned cuz wait what how that work?


----------



## ichidansan (Sep 21, 2012)

banned for pointing that out for me.


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 21, 2012)

Nobodys slay heartless
Still no pinball wizard like eerpow
Music no cut it!

Define yourself with your own thang and maybe you will be added to ze list.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Sep 21, 2012)

banned cuz fine

well i am amateur dj (uk hardcore)
who love gbatemp
has two ninja kats (kills flys in mid air)
loves advinter time
plays (sometime) in the pokemon vgc
loves to help
mad skillez when it comes down to cooking
l\l0vv2 l33t
can make maps for any golden souse game (soo like tf2, css or gmod)
has owned ever nintendo gaming sytem virtual console
what more to say


----------



## ichidansan (Sep 21, 2012)

banned because idk, you think of a reason.


----------



## geoflcl (Sep 21, 2012)

Banned in honor of the 31st anniversary of Sandra Day O'Connor becoming the first female Supreme Court justice.


----------



## mucus2 (Sep 21, 2012)

Banned for being a feminist.


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Sep 21, 2012)

Banned cuz I got no girlfriend but have a crush on...



Spoiler



THE MOST BEAUTIFUL GIRL IN MY ENTIRE SCHOOL!!!!!!


----------



## nukeboy95 (Sep 21, 2012)

shoyrumaster11 said:


> Banned cuz I got no girlfriend but have a crush on...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


banned cuz
let see just about every one has been there


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Sep 21, 2012)

Banned cuz.... Stuff it. I can't think of a good reason...

Love that girl!


----------



## nukeboy95 (Sep 21, 2012)

banned for not having a "good reason"


----------



## pistone (Sep 21, 2012)

Maxternal said:


> You're banned because I didn't see this post until more than two weeks after the fact.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


banned coz ..............why me no there  whyyyyyyy   whyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 21, 2012)

Banned because I suspect a lack of activity


----------



## ichidansan (Sep 21, 2012)

banned cus I woke up at 12pm. there's your lack of activity


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Sep 21, 2012)

chavosaur said:


> thats totally nice to EVERYONE.


Thanks. 
I mostly lurk, though, so it's probably normal that tyou've forgotten about me.
Also, banned because why did you wake up so late?


----------



## ichidansan (Sep 21, 2012)

banned cus is that shana?


----------



## Paarish (Sep 21, 2012)

banned cos @[member='chavosaur']

who are you again?

jokes love you too


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 21, 2012)

Banned cuz if I hadn't seen the fine print, Nxnez would be mopping up my tears right now ;O;


----------



## pistone (Sep 21, 2012)

banned coz i am active ...............i know i am .............today u pushed u button where it was written "active vibration "


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 21, 2012)

Banned cuz way to many dots...


----------



## pistone (Sep 21, 2012)

banned coz the dots..................................means everything


----------



## ichidansan (Sep 21, 2012)

banned cus.......................................................................................................................pausing for so long...............................................................................................makes people lose.......................................................................................................................interest.


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Sep 21, 2012)

BannedcuzIcantypesofastIforgetthestupidspacebars!


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 22, 2012)

chavosaur said:


> Banned cuz I tolerate you. Takes a little more for you to gain love.
> You either have to be (in order of the list)
> An anterior fan
> *Anterior *


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 22, 2012)

DinohScene said:


> snip


 'd cuz needs moar pizza pics


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 22, 2012)

chavosaur said:


> DinohScene said:
> 
> 
> > snip
> ...



I gots a pic of the pizza I had today ;o
I'll up it soon


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Sep 22, 2012)

Banned cuz...





I ordered a large meatlovers pissa. OOPSY!!! I mean pizza!


----------



## ichidansan (Sep 22, 2012)

banned because I only like pepperoni as a topping. can i haz personal pan????


----------



## broitsak (Sep 22, 2012)

chavosaur said:


> Banned cuz if I hadn't seen the fine print, *Nxnez* would be mopping up my tears right now ;O;


Banned cuz....why do i get to mop 

I love you too bro 
and you spelled meh name wrong :3


----------



## ichidansan (Sep 22, 2012)

banned cus how do you pronounce Nxenz?


----------



## Maxternal (Sep 22, 2012)

ichidansan said:


> banned cus how do you pronounce Nxenz?


Fine Print Disclaimer : I could be wrong but ...
Banned because it's obviously NEX-enz (think X = "ex")

*EDIT :*


Spoiler: maybe not so obvious



could also be:
EN-ex-enz (N-X-enz)
or
nex-EN-zee (Z = "zee")


----------



## ichidansan (Sep 22, 2012)

banned cus of "maybe not so obvious" edit XD  probably the first one. I'll let him say.
@[member='Nxenz']


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 22, 2012)

Nxenz said:


> and you spelled meh name wrong :3


Banned cuz ;O;
I am ashamed...


----------



## Maxternal (Sep 22, 2012)

Banned myself for mispost.


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 22, 2012)

Banned cuz I finished my shoes. 
Im midway happy with them


----------



## ichidansan (Sep 22, 2012)

you make your own shoes? banned cus im confused. lol


----------



## Yumi (Sep 22, 2012)

Banned because Link would never chill with Naruto.


----------



## _kbnft (Sep 22, 2012)

Banned because Link would never talk, haaaaah!!! heiiiigh!!!


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Sep 22, 2012)

Banned because The legend of Zelda: A Link to the past is the strangest title i've *EVER *seen! Can someone explain it?


----------



## broitsak (Sep 22, 2012)

Maxternal said:


> ichidansan said:
> 
> 
> > banned cus how do you pronounce Nxenz?
> ...


Unbanned cuz that


----------



## pistone (Sep 22, 2012)

banned coz of the unbanning ............................ unacceptable !!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 22, 2012)

Banned cuz If I sound pleased about this, it's only because my programmers made this my default tone of voice! I'm actually quite depressed!


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 22, 2012)

Banned cuz ponies are babish!


----------



## ichidansan (Sep 22, 2012)

Yumi said:


> Banned because Link would never chill with Naruto.


In your mind yes, but on my channel, Link, Naruto, Samus and a few others all chill together. so banned because everyone is entitled to an opinion, just mine is better XD jk.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 22, 2012)

Banned cuz naruto is gay!


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 22, 2012)

Banned for taking life too seriously :/


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 22, 2012)

Banned for taking life to the EXTREME!


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 22, 2012)

Banned cuz I burned down life's house with the lemons it gave me!


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 22, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 22, 2012)

Banned cuz I didn't want any lemons T_T


----------



## ichidansan (Sep 22, 2012)

Jiehfeng said:


> Banned cuz naruto is gay!


banned cus you are reflecting your gayness on an anime character, tsk tsk tsk, how sad


----------



## pistone (Sep 22, 2012)

banned coz all anime boys are gay .......they are just too perfect >>


----------



## ichidansan (Sep 22, 2012)

pistone said:


> banned coz all anime boys are gay .......they are just too perfect >>


in what way are they perfect or gay for that matter? banned cus look who's calling the kettle black, that sponge got some problems XD he's obviously a torch under the sea. logically impossible, but that's how gay he is lol,it defies logic!


---edit---
besides what makes naruot gay?


----------



## pistone (Sep 23, 2012)

ichidansan said:


> pistone said:
> 
> 
> > banned coz all anime boys are gay .......they are just too perfect >>
> ...



banned coz  naruto is gay and thats a fact .
You should know that YOU ( in this case me ) are the mos awesome/wonderful/beautiful/cool person on earth 
no one is better than you,if he is better than you ,than he is gay ,so woman are not interested in him and you dont have the inferiority complex in front of a woman when he is around (even though you have it deeeeeeep insidie you...........................forever) >>


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Sep 23, 2012)

Banned cuz I hate these E-Arguments. But you know what's bullshit! E-Beggers! These people ask for all your money in your pockets via the internet and just use it for nothing more than to take money from you! Not the case with youtube however.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Sep 23, 2012)

banned cuz IM GONNA CAP LOCK YOU ALL TO DEATH


----------



## ichidansan (Sep 23, 2012)

pistone said:


> banned coz  naruto is gay and thats a fact .
> You should know that YOU ( in this case me ) are the mos awesome/wonderful/beautiful/cool person on earth
> no one is better than you,if he is better than you ,than he is gay ,so woman are not interested in him and you dont have the inferiority complex in front of a woman when he is around (even though you have it deeeeeeep insidie you...........................forever) >>


this made no sense what so ever. it looks as if you're admitting that the "he" is better than you, but you can't except it, and call them gay. hater much? oh and
@[member='shoyrumaster11']
THIS ISN'T AN E-ARGUMENT! it's just a simple question, and explaining why they are wrong lol
@[member='nukeboy95']
caps lock away good sir.

above are all banned.


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Sep 23, 2012)

Well, I'm banning *EVERYONE* who have ever used this thread and read the OP


----------



## ichidansan (Sep 23, 2012)

shoyrumaster11 said:


> Well, I'm banning *EVERYONE* who have ever used this thread and read the OP


everyone. will I ban all future posters and readers of this entire forum. you took the past, I took the future. so the present is left for us to ruin together! how many ban hammers would be needed to do that?


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Sep 23, 2012)

ichidansan said:


> shoyrumaster11 said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I'm banning *EVERYONE* who have ever used this thread and read the OP
> ...



Over 10,90000,1839910,84487389201001893,18487472018384902818300,1324353456576879879,8,45,,2,32,5,6,5,,1,4,5,65,7,y,htr,g54,,665,7,57,65r,y,u,76,865,64,,3wr,,5765,765,aaff,t45t5546t54ttryh65,yu,67u,hytd,ht,jmktrgjrijgflk,6yhmklemfkegoemzfkrjtnhj46my,54tgmth,mu65,rtgumh,5re,6y5e yeah! Numbers so big it requires letters to read it!


----------



## _kbnft (Sep 23, 2012)

Banned cuz you called me? Also you're offending me in my own language.


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Sep 23, 2012)

Can you help me and some E-Ninja ban hammer everyone on this entire internet? Also Banned with my first ban hammer used!


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 23, 2012)

Banned cuz somebody stole my whip!


----------



## broitsak (Sep 23, 2012)

Banned cuz it wasn't me >_>


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 23, 2012)

Banned cuz you were the only one in the skype convo that accessed my room D:


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Sep 23, 2012)

*BAN HAMMER ACTIVATED!*


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 23, 2012)

*bans use of banhammers*


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Sep 23, 2012)

*BAN HAMMERS WILL NOT ACCEPT BEING BANNED BY AN INDIVIDUAL, PLEASE TYPE BAN HAMMER COMMAND AND LOGIN AS ADMIN, DON'T FORGET ADMIN PASSWORD AND TYPE IN COMMAND AGAIN!*
Ban Hammer OS:​Ban hammer cannot be banned as normal user.​Bhammer:>Logout​Logged out complete!​Bhammer:>Login​Bhammer+User:>_​Please login!​


----------



## ichidansan (Sep 23, 2012)

ichidansan said:


> Guess, I'll ban my self then. BAN-HAMMER


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Sep 23, 2012)

Ban Hammer OS:​Bhammer:>Login​Bhammer+User:>Admin​Bhammer+Pass:>Hidden for safety​Logging in...​Bhammer:>Insert CD 2!​Bhammer:Admin:>Welcome, Admin. What command would you like to choose?​*Ban Hammer Admin Module*​ Ban all users​ Ban selected users​ Ban yourself **use carefully and VERY wisely!**​ Use normal user mask​ Ban ban hammers​Option 5 has been crossed because the ban hammers are currently on a mission, please type an admin mode command ranging from 0-4 in a format like Bhammer:Admin:>#​


----------



## _kbnft (Sep 23, 2012)

Ban
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ned


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Sep 23, 2012)

_kbnft said:


> Ban
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Won't you just select a command already using the BanOS and type the number in a format like Bhammer:Admin:>#


----------



## _kbnft (Sep 23, 2012)

Ban Hammer OS:
Bhammer+User:>_kbnft
Bhammer+Pass:>********************
Logging in...
Bhammer:>Insert CD 2!
Welcome, _kbnft. What command would you like to choose?
*Ban Hammer Admin Module*
 Ban all users
 Ban selected users
 Ban yourself **use carefully and VERY wisely!**
 Use normal user mask
 Ban ban hammers
:>1


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Sep 23, 2012)

Ban Hammer OS:
Bhammer+User:>_kbnft
Bhammer+Pass:>********************
Logging in...
Bhammer:>Insert CD 2!
Welcome, _kbnft. What command would you like to choose?
*Ban Hammer Admin Module*
 Ban all users
 Ban selected users
 Ban yourself **use carefully and VERY wisely!**
 Use normal user mask
 Ban ban hammers
:>1 
Bhammer:_kbnft:> Attempting to activate command 1. Wait, your'e not admin. Sorry, try again when you can get admin permissions.



Spoiler



At least you predicted the Ban Hammer's mission. To Ban EVERYONE IN THE ENTIRE UNIVERSE!



You need to be admin to control Ban Hammer OS!


----------



## _kbnft (Sep 23, 2012)

Banned;
*	(╯°□°）╯︵ ┻━┻*


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Sep 23, 2012)

Banned because I cannot read text and Bhammer OS cannot be shut down unless you shut down every single ban hammer to save the world. This is hard though, each Ban Hammer that's turned off will turn back on again I mean what the f**k?!


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 23, 2012)

Banned cuz Naruto is obviously gay for sasuke... BELIEVE IT!!!

Why else would he want him back so bad? BELIEVE IT!!!

I can't stop pooping... BELIEVE IT!!!


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Sep 23, 2012)

Banned because.... did you take some laxatives?


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 23, 2012)

Banned cuz my milk expired... BELIEVE IT!!!


----------



## ShinyLatios (Sep 23, 2012)

banned because expired milk is an important plot point on a show about ninjas!


----------



## Black-Ice (Sep 23, 2012)

Nomth'd cuz I havent banned in a long time.
Yet I cannot bring myself to ban Shinee
so i nomth shinee


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 23, 2012)

I nomth on TEKKEN SUCKS!!! ;O;

 Now hate me... or buy my girl scout cookies... think of them as the future of soylent greens~


----------



## broitsak (Sep 23, 2012)

Banned cuz...


Spoiler


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 23, 2012)

Banned cuz car fresheners taste funny :/


----------



## broitsak (Sep 23, 2012)

Banned cuz scout cookies taste funny :/


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 23, 2012)

Banned cuz they vary from person to person :/


----------



## broitsak (Sep 23, 2012)

Banned cuz you won't tell me the secret ingredient :/


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 23, 2012)

Banned cuz the secret ingredient is totally not girl scouts!!! That would be absurd... hehe... heh... what would... umm... even make you... err... think that?

It's umm... MAPLE SYRUP... yes... maple syrup... totally maple syrup... yep... not girl scouts... just... umm... maple syrup...


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 23, 2012)

Banned cuz I believe you as much as I believe that Mr. Toaster won't burn my hand again~ 

Right Mr. Toaster? *gives Mr. Toaster a handshake*

Oww...you're...you're so mean! 
*runs off crying*


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 23, 2012)

Banned cuz that's the last straw Mr. Toaster 

... D: NOW HOW WILL I DRINK MY CHOCOLATE MILK!?


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 23, 2012)

Banned cuz you don't need a straw to drink!


----------



## broitsak (Sep 23, 2012)

Banned cuz im beginning to think mr.toaster hates you :/


----------



## ichidansan (Sep 23, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Banned cuz Naruto is obviously gay for sasuke... BELIEVE IT!!!
> 
> Why else would he want him back so bad? BELIEVE IT!!!
> 
> I can't stop pooping... BELIEVE IT!!!


the eng dub stopped using "believe it" during the second season. get over it. and make sure you wipe good. or a mod'll have to name you SkidmarkIndignation.


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 23, 2012)

Banned cuz nah, mr. toaster's just an ass. >_>;

I got ninja'd, BELIEVE IT!!!


----------



## broitsak (Sep 23, 2012)

Banned cuz you caught shinylatios yesterday when i kicked him off a cliff >:


----------



## ichidansan (Sep 23, 2012)

> Banned cuz nah, mr. toaster's just an ass. >_>;
> 
> I got ninja'd, BELIEVE IT!!!



bannedattebayo! you got ninja'd.


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 23, 2012)

Banned cuz ninjas lurk in this thread, BELIEVE IT!!!

Also, I doubt a 7 foot drop would even qualify it as a "cliff."


----------



## ichidansan (Sep 23, 2012)

Hydreigon said:


> Banned cuz ninjas lurk in this thread, BELIEVE IT!!!
> 
> Also, I doubt a 7 foot drop would even qualify it as a "cliff."


they're called lurker ninja. and believe it? rly? banned for using a coined phrase that even naruto fans think is horrible.
+ a clif is a clif. as long as it's higher and hangs over another part of the land.


----------



## broitsak (Sep 23, 2012)

Hydreigon said:


> Banned cuz ninjas lurk in this thread, BELIEVE IT!!!
> 
> Also, I doubt a 7 foot drop would even qualify it as a "cliff."



Banned cuz you transformed it, BELIEVE IT!!!

Ninja'd!


----------



## ichidansan (Sep 23, 2012)

Nxenz said:


> Hydreigon said:
> 
> 
> > Banned cuz ninjas lurk in this thread, BELIEVE IT!!!
> ...


transform it? banned for being vague


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 23, 2012)

ichidansan said:


> banned for using a coined phrase that even naruto fans think is horrible.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xECUrlnXCqk


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 23, 2012)

Banned Cuz GOMU GOMU PISTOL!


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Sep 24, 2012)

Banned cuz
You Got shot with ban pistol
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------> v
|
O
R.I.P _Chavosaur_


----------



## ichidansan (Sep 24, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> ichidansan said:
> 
> 
> > banned for using a coined phrase that even naruto fans think is horrible.
> ...


banned for making a crappy joke. herderr


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Sep 24, 2012)

ichidansan said:


> FrozenIndignation said:
> 
> 
> > ichidansan said:
> ...



http://www.youtube.c...h?v=xECUrlnXCqk
http://www.youtube.c...h?v=xECUrlnXCqk
http://www.youtube.c...h?v=xECUrlnXCqk
http://www.youtube.c...h?v=xECUrlnXCqk
http://www.youtube.c...h?v=xECUrlnXCqk
http://www.youtube.c...h?v=xECUrlnXCqk
http://www.youtube.c...h?v=xECUrlnXCqk
http://www.youtube.c...h?v=xECUrlnXCqk
http://www.youtube.c...h?v=xECUrlnXCqk
http://www.youtube.c...h?v=xECUrlnXCqk


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 24, 2012)

Banned >:

No unbanned 
Cause I'm nice like that ;3


----------



## ichidansan (Sep 24, 2012)

shoyrumaster11 said:


> ichidansan said:
> 
> 
> > FrozenIndignation said:
> ...


banned for making a crappy joke again. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I imagine this is what you were doing before you came up with such a brilliant thought. XD


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Sep 24, 2012)

Let's reach 4000 pages! Banned for stick animation!


----------



## ichidansan (Sep 24, 2012)

shoyrumaster11 said:


> Let's reach 4000 pages! Banned for stick animation!


yes, the banter between everyone will get it there.
banned for pointing out the obvious fact that we're close to the 4000's


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 24, 2012)

Unbanned for idk what reason ;3


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Sep 24, 2012)

Banned for no reason. Let's make this 4000 pages worth it!


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 24, 2012)

Unbanned cause I'm nice n__n

4000 pages is nothing.
Lets go to 5000.


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Sep 24, 2012)

Banned because let's reach 90,0000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 than! Unbanned now Banned again!


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 24, 2012)

Unbanned cause you're a meanie );

j/k


----------



## ichidansan (Sep 24, 2012)

banned for unbanning!


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 24, 2012)

Unbanned for I am still unbanning ;3

Try to stop me ;'D


----------



## ichidansan (Sep 24, 2012)

well, i can keep trying, but it won't work. though a futile effort has never stopped me before! Banned! lol


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Sep 24, 2012)

Banned!


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 24, 2012)

Banned cuz everyone forgot to bring an octagon D:


----------



## ichidansan (Sep 24, 2012)

I brought an octopus, is that close enough?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




banned.


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 24, 2012)

Banned cuz that's good enough for me


----------



## Narayan (Sep 24, 2012)

banned coz posting in a 4k page thread.


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Sep 24, 2012)

Banned because here's my celebration for the 4k melenium.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=60og9gwKh1o


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 24, 2012)

Banned cuz I prefer the version with the misheard lyrics


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 24, 2012)

Banned cuz I has PBJ sammich


----------



## ichidansan (Sep 24, 2012)

banned PBJ is so boring. put some mayo on that.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 24, 2012)

Banned because alas... 4000 pages... it's been an arduous journey... one that shall be put to rest.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Sep 24, 2012)




----------



## _kbnft (Sep 24, 2012)

Conbanulations. 





As a treat I will ban everyone.









Spoiler: And away I go


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Sep 24, 2012)

Banned cuz 4000 pages will forever be remembered!


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 24, 2012)

You are banned because I am the future!


----------



## ichidansan (Sep 24, 2012)

banned, cus I already took the future in the 3000's.


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Sep 24, 2012)

Octagoned because time travel.


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 24, 2012)

decagoned because moose


----------



## pistone (Sep 24, 2012)

ichidansan said:


> shoyrumaster11 said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I'm banning *EVERYONE* who have ever used this thread and read the OP
> ...


banned coz .......pretty much yes >>


----------



## Black-Ice (Sep 25, 2012)

60,000th reply AWWWWW YHEAHHHHH


----------



## Maxternal (Sep 25, 2012)

Banned for starting the 4001st page, too.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Sep 25, 2012)

BANNED CUZ IT BACON TIME


----------



## ichidansan (Sep 25, 2012)

nukeboy95 said:


> BANNED CUZ IT BACON TIME


lmao seriously! just cooked some bacon around the time you posted this XD it's good bacon too. 

oh and banned.


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Sep 25, 2012)

Banned cuz I wOuLd LoOoOoVe SoMe BaCoN!


----------



## ichidansan (Sep 25, 2012)

shoyrumaster11 said:


> Banned cuz I wOuLd LoOoOoVe SoMe BaCoN!


If I could hand it through the screen, I would. too good not to share. banned for not having bacon!


----------



## nukeboy95 (Sep 25, 2012)

ichidansan said:


> nukeboy95 said:
> 
> 
> > BANNED CUZ IT BACON TIME
> ...


OMFG BANNED CUZ I JUST MADE BACON PIZZA


----------



## Maxternal (Sep 25, 2012)

Banned for making me hungry.


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Sep 25, 2012)

Banned cuz i'm not hungry!


----------



## nukeboy95 (Sep 25, 2012)

banned cuz let change that


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Sep 25, 2012)

Banned cuz

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5bEgnowsUWY

Heres a taste of some music!


----------



## ichidansan (Sep 25, 2012)

banned cus that was some weird azz music. though, ppl like what they like, so I guess it's a matter of taste. though, we can all agree that bacon is amazing.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Sep 25, 2012)

banned cuz 8-bit is the bomb


----------



## finkmac (Sep 25, 2012)

Banned for claiming that an image from a 32-Bit OS is 8-Bit.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Sep 25, 2012)

finkmac said:


> Banned for claiming that an image from a 32-Bit OS is 8-Bit.


banned cuz SHUTUP


----------



## finkmac (Sep 25, 2012)

Banned because "cuz".


----------



## ichidansan (Sep 25, 2012)

bannd cus I tried to pet the dogcow, and cut my hands on the pixels.... anyone got a spare bandage?


----------



## pistone (Sep 25, 2012)

banned coz i got one


----------



## ichidansan (Sep 25, 2012)

banned cuz can I haz? I give you a 5$ pizza.....


----------



## Maxternal (Sep 25, 2012)

banned for scary people selling your pizza


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Sep 26, 2012)

Banned cuz that should be a 4chan GIF!


----------



## Maxternal (Sep 26, 2012)

Banned for never having posted in http://gbatemp.net/topic/332721-respond-with-gifs/ in that case.


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Sep 26, 2012)

Banned cuz i'll post a 4chan GIF there!


----------



## ichidansan (Sep 26, 2012)

banned cus I just pimp slapped a fly. it was hilarious it did this.


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Sep 26, 2012)

Banned cuz mmmmm...... GIF soup!


----------



## nukeboy95 (Sep 26, 2012)

banned cuz making bacon pancakes


----------



## ichidansan (Sep 26, 2012)

nukeboy95 said:


> banned cuz making bacon pancakes


banned cuz I had blueberry pancakes with bacon on top.


----------



## Maxternal (Sep 26, 2012)

banned because
[yt]b1NyGmn4D80[/yt]


----------



## ichidansan (Sep 26, 2012)

Maxternal said:


> banned because
> [yt]b1NyGmn4D80[/yt]


banned cus that was just too perfect.


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Sep 26, 2012)

Banned cuz WER'E STILL GOING ON ABOUT BACON?! BUT WHAT ABOUT THE GIFS I LEIK?


----------



## ichidansan (Sep 26, 2012)

shoyrumaster11 said:


> Banned cuz WER'E STILL GOING ON ABOUT BACON?! BUT WHAT ABOUT THE GIFS I LEIK?


ok here is your "LEIK" gif 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





lmao. word play XD Banned!!!! and be mesmerized by the LEEK!


----------



## Maxternal (Sep 26, 2012)

Banned for not finding some middle ground


----------



## pistone (Sep 26, 2012)

banned coz i had to watch it on youtube ......and i hate it


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Sep 26, 2012)

Banned for not having fun in teh EoF!


----------



## pistone (Sep 26, 2012)

banned coz you are just jealous about my beauty


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 27, 2012)

Banned for not having a mustache D:


----------



## pistone (Sep 27, 2012)

banned for not having a nose  

p.s long time no banning you


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Sep 27, 2012)

Banned for not knowing spongebob has no nose! 

Also, Banned for the post 2 bans ago!


----------



## pistone (Sep 27, 2012)

banned coz spongebob has wayyyy a bigger nose than your 3ds


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Sep 27, 2012)

Banned cuz lololololololololololololololololololloolol My 3DS has a #V(&[email protected] NOSE?!


----------



## pistone (Sep 27, 2012)

banned coz i can breath with my nose .....can your 3ds 
tip: *NOOOOO*​ ......... actually


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Sep 27, 2012)

Banned cuz the 3DS does not live... IT WORKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pistone (Sep 27, 2012)

banned coz .......you just broke the heart at that pour 3ds  how could you be so cruel ...........how ..........HOWWWWWW 
if only nintendo game cube could hear you


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Sep 27, 2012)

Banned cuz my 3DS would love me if I inserted a Supercard DSTWO in it!


----------



## pistone (Sep 27, 2012)

banned coz even a vita would love you if you do that 

p.s i must go now see ya next time


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Sep 27, 2012)

Banned cuz bye!

Unbanned cuz If I had a PSVITA, I would so totally put CFW on it!


----------



## nukeboy95 (Sep 27, 2012)

BANNED CUZ IM RIGHTING IN CAPS


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 27, 2012)

BANNED CUZ MY CAPLOCK BROKE, HALPZ!!!


----------



## ichidansan (Sep 27, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> BANNED CUZ MY CAPLOCK BROKE, HALPZ!!!


banned cus all you need to do is unplug the keyboard, and plug it back in. CAPS LOCK should be off. if not, well you're screwed and forever have to write in it. but hey, at least everyone will actually read your posts now XD jk.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 27, 2012)

BANNED CUZ I'M USING A LAPTOP ;O;


----------



## ShinyLatios (Sep 27, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> BANNED CUZ I'M USING A LAPTOP ;O;


Banned cuz... your caps lock key isn't really broken! GASP


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 27, 2012)

ShinyLatios said:


> FrozenIndignation said:
> 
> 
> > BANNED CUZ I'M USING A LAPTOP ;O;
> ...


YOU KNOW TOO MUCH

BAN BAN BAN!!!!


----------



## ShinyLatios (Sep 27, 2012)

I AM RESISTANT TO CAKE-FLAVORED BANS

BANNED BECAUSE YOU CANT STAY BANNED


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 27, 2012)

Banned cuz I throw pudding at you but nothing happens


----------



## ichidansan (Sep 27, 2012)

haha he said pu and then ding XD LMAO pudding. hilarious word. say it a couple time over. banned if you don't get the reference.


----------



## ShinyLatios (Sep 27, 2012)

hehe, banned because I dont get it :|


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Sep 27, 2012)

Banned cuz no offence but I don't know HOW THE FUCK FrozenIndignation can


----------



## ShinyLatios (Sep 27, 2012)

banned cuz no offence, but that isnt a reason to ban ME, I never said that >.<
okay, I'll imagine though. Shoyrumaster11


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Sep 27, 2012)

Banned cuz I don't know why you'd suggest me to even be in that


----------



## ShinyLatios (Sep 27, 2012)

banned because you love me and you cant escape it~


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Sep 27, 2012)

Banned because i'm a guy. And, I barely even know you.

Banned AGAIN because the girl I like tends to follow me around and like what I like!

EDIT: What party should we do for when this thread reaches over 9000 pages?


----------



## ShinyLatios (Sep 27, 2012)

Banned because you're clearly denying it~
when this thread reaches over 9000 pages... let's hope that doesn't happen.


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Sep 27, 2012)

Banned cuz you took too long to post.

Banned again because you and I are both male. You can disguise as a girl and i'd still know it was you! I even checked your YouTube!

Banned again bacause I have a crush on that girl at my school who is following me.

Banned again cuz you need to check my YouTube to confirm i'm male!


----------



## mucus (Sep 27, 2012)

Brian117 said:


> Vulpes Abnocto said:
> 
> 
> > Post a fake contest.
> ...


^ banned for posting an unrelated post in the EoF.


----------



## ShinyLatios (Sep 27, 2012)

banned because you're taking this too serious.


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 27, 2012)

Unbanned cause hai Shiny


----------



## ichidansan (Sep 27, 2012)

banned cus this is kinda getting boring....


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 27, 2012)

Banned cuz this is boring, BELIEVE IT!!!


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Sep 27, 2012)

All of you are banned because I'm so glad I don't have to deal with love anymore!


----------



## Maxternal (Sep 27, 2012)

Banned because being neutered (although the only definitive way out of love) is not worth it.


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Sep 27, 2012)

Banned because I am in love, my girl keeps escaping me and yet she follows me and touches me almost everywhere (do not take that last sentence too wrongly)


----------



## Maxternal (Sep 27, 2012)

Banned for continuing to deal with love.


----------



## ichidansan (Sep 27, 2012)

Hydreigon said:


> Banned cuz this is boring, BELIEVE IT!!!


banned for making relive 3 pages of the "believe it" and "thats the joke" posts. XD


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Sep 27, 2012)

Banned because you should know that I love that girl who follows me. Heck, I loved her before she did that, now I know she loves me. Even my ex-girlfriend wants me to go out with her! (even if she says it in a joking way!)


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 28, 2012)

Unbanned cause you suddenly realize that I'm your "girlfriend" 

j/k ;p


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Sep 28, 2012)

Banned because your'e already married! I read you location! And your'e a boy according to your member title! 

Banned again because can we stop talking about this girl I like before she signs up to GBAtemp!

Banned again because I looked at your signature!


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 28, 2012)

Banned cuz someone stole my octagon!


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Sep 28, 2012)

Banned cuz I was the one who stole your octagon (whatever the hell you mean)


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 28, 2012)

Banned cuz D:

I could always find another ._.;


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 28, 2012)

Banned cuz tasteless tetrahedra are tasteless...


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 28, 2012)

Banned cuz not enough polygons...

In other news, my cold got even worse, not like I care though :/


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Sep 28, 2012)

Banned cuz IT'S COLD HEEEEEEEEEEEREEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ShinyLatios (Sep 28, 2012)

Banned cause you should just get something to keep you warm


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Sep 28, 2012)

Banned cuz I started wearing a cheap jumper from Thailand and now i'm way too warm!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Now I just gotta deal with my internets slow downloading speeds.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Sep 29, 2012)

Banned cuz Im flying


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Sep 29, 2012)

Banned cuz I'm sitting


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 29, 2012)

Banned cuz I escaped hell


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Sep 29, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Banned cuz I escaped hell



Unbanned cuz you believe in ponies!


----------



## ichidansan (Sep 29, 2012)

shoyrumaster11 said:


> FrozenIndignation said:
> 
> 
> > Banned cuz I escaped hell
> ...


banned cus ponies are real, fictional rainbow colored ponies are not. Ninja's are real BELIEVE IT!


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Sep 29, 2012)

ichidansan said:


> shoyrumaster11 said:
> 
> 
> > FrozenIndignation said:
> ...




Banned cuz are you trying to start a religion vs science war with me?


----------



## pistone (Sep 29, 2012)

banned coz i will not start it ,but i will end it


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Sep 29, 2012)

unbanned cuz thank god your'e here!


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 29, 2012)

Unbanned cus I


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Sep 29, 2012)

Unbanned cuz this is what i'm talking about!


----------



## ichidansan (Sep 30, 2012)

shoyrumaster11 said:


> ichidansan said:
> 
> 
> > shoyrumaster11 said:
> ...


banned cus religon? da fuk? who said anything about religion, unless you worship a rainbow colored pony. well than, to each his own.


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Sep 30, 2012)

Well, there is no real religion. You could worship My Little Pony if you want!

EDIT: I do have a religion and do believe it, my above reply is just something i stumbled upon on a YT video


----------



## ichidansan (Sep 30, 2012)

banned for not banning. I unbann myself. yea. I did it. who gonna do something about it?


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Sep 30, 2012)

Banned x10!


----------



## ichidansan (Sep 30, 2012)

shoyrumaster11 said:


> Banned x10!


KAIOBAN X 100!


----------



## nukeboy95 (Sep 30, 2012)

banned cuz YOUR BANNED


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Sep 30, 2012)

Banned cuz I leik Mudkipz!


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 30, 2012)

Banned cuz you're everywhere!


----------



## Coltonamore (Sep 30, 2012)

Banned because, someone from school disliked my vids and was telling me that the Mother series is for little kids he said he was flaging my vids to.


----------



## pistone (Sep 30, 2012)

banned coz your avatar  is beatifulllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll i want one like that  just nowwwwww .............or ............or i will start to cry


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 30, 2012)

Banned cuz I beg you don't cry.

;O;


----------



## pistone (Sep 30, 2012)

banned coz iv made a thread like that but no hate or love for me


----------



## nukeboy95 (Sep 30, 2012)

banned for being a cry baby


----------



## ichidansan (Sep 30, 2012)

banned for not calling the wambulance 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




it's on the way.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Sep 30, 2012)

banned cuz it got a flat


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Oct 1, 2012)

Banned cuz I won't cry. Even if you punch me!


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 1, 2012)

Banned with a can of sardines


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Oct 1, 2012)

Banned cuz hahahahahahahahahaah


----------



## ichidansan (Oct 1, 2012)

shoyrumaster11 said:


> Banned cuz I won't cry. Even if you punch me!



banned cus it's easy to make ppl cry. just use bottle O' Fake tears. a few drops in each eye. now the trick is if the said person "you" don't want to cry. well than, it's called clorophorm, tieing you to a chair and using the bottle O'fake tears forcefully. or [censored]. [censored] makes ppl cry too. they cry on the inside. so sad really.
no offence intended to anyone just joking



FrozenIndignation said:


> Banned with a can of sardines


Baned with a can of Chilli N'beans....see what I did there >_> crime of rhyme.


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Oct 1, 2012)

Unbanned cuz thanks!


----------



## Clarky (Oct 1, 2012)

Banned Cuz you talk shit of the Vita


----------



## ichidansan (Oct 1, 2012)

clarky said:


> Banned Cuz you talk shit of the Vita


banned cus the vita is sorta shitty, but so are most things nowadays.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Oct 1, 2012)

banned cuz vita has no monster hunter


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Oct 1, 2012)

Banned cuz how did you all know I wanted a PS Vita


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 1, 2012)

Banned cuz my vita is pretty snazzy...


----------



## Clarky (Oct 1, 2012)

banned for using the word snazzy


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Oct 1, 2012)

banned cuz i'ma gonna buy a PS Vita! Maybe next year! CFW Here I come!


----------



## Clarky (Oct 1, 2012)

banned cuz you slightly smell of cheese


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Oct 1, 2012)

Banned cuz I had a bit of cheese with my toast for lunch!


----------



## ichidansan (Oct 1, 2012)

banned cus, wouldn't that be called grilled cheese???


----------



## mucus (Oct 1, 2012)

Banned for incompetent banning


----------



## nukeboy95 (Oct 1, 2012)

@*mucus*

banned cuz your avatar make me wanna to leave gbatemp


----------



## mucus (Oct 1, 2012)

banned for not having the balls to leave


----------



## ichidansan (Oct 1, 2012)

mucus said:


> Banned for incompetent banning





mucus said:


> banned for not having the balls to leave


banned cus you actually took the time to make those.....sad, truly sad. also because it lacked creativity since it's the same animation for both. and mucus? really? who wants to be snot? mucus is horrible. you sir/madame must be really twisted to want to be known as a booger. im gonna laugh if you take this seriouslly XD


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Oct 1, 2012)

Banned cuz mucus, can I pleaaaaaaaaaaaase be in one of your little BANNED GIFs?


----------



## ichidansan (Oct 2, 2012)

shoyrumaster11 said:


> Banned cuz mucus, can I pleaaaaaaaaaaaase be in one of your little BANNED GIFs?


banned cus you want to be in a lame gif XD


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Oct 2, 2012)

ichidansan said:


> shoyrumaster11 said:
> 
> 
> > Banned cuz mucus, can I pleaaaaaaaaaaaase be in one of your little BANNED GIFs?
> ...



Unbanned cuz yes!


----------



## mucus (Oct 2, 2012)

shoyrumaster11 said:


> Banned cuz mucus, can I pleaaaaaaaaaaaase be in one of your little BANNED GIFs?


no


----------



## mucus (Oct 2, 2012)

ichidansan said:


> mucus said:
> 
> 
> > Banned for incompetent banning
> ...


banned because
HOLY HELL MAN!  are you blind?! the animation is clearly different!
Just watch them and tell me the animations are identical...go on i'll wait.  Come back after you've watched them a few times.


Alright, see?
Yeah now you can tell they are clearly different animations.

PS
did i ban you at the beginning of this or not?  i forgot. . .


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Oct 2, 2012)

Aw well, Banned you cuz I got no GIF!


----------



## ichidansan (Oct 2, 2012)

mucus said:


> ichidansan said:
> 
> 
> > mucus said:
> ...


well, lets see. a tilt and an inverse font color......you can call that different but, to me, it's still the same. now if one was with a different font, and maybe a scroll of the word banned, then i could count that as different. and "banned for incompetent banning" is the first time you banned me. so yea, you banned me =) so now I super ban you into tissue like lonely nerds and hentai perves do with knuckle children!

SUPER BAN


----------



## nukeboy95 (Oct 2, 2012)

banned for super banning


----------



## ichidansan (Oct 2, 2012)

nukeboy95 said:


> banned for super banning


MEGA BAN for banning my super ban.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Oct 2, 2012)

ichidansan said:


> nukeboy95 said:
> 
> 
> > banned for super banning
> ...



*ULTRA BLUE BAN *for thinking you can use a mega ban


----------



## ichidansan (Oct 2, 2012)

nukeboy95 said:


> ichidansan said:
> 
> 
> > nukeboy95 said:
> ...


GIGA RED BAN for using my shtick.
inb4 TERA BAN, you got giga and tera banned. that's the ultimate banning.
with a PETA BAN to top it off.


----------



## pistone (Oct 2, 2012)

banned coz i cant read it ...............*I CANT !!!!*


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 2, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## mucus (Oct 2, 2012)

banned for using a ridiculous image for your banning


----------



## nukeboy95 (Oct 2, 2012)

mucus said:


> banned for using a ridiculous image for your banning


banned cuz um fail


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Oct 3, 2012)

*EVERYONE ON THIS FORUM IS BANNED FOR ULTRA MEGA SUPER SEGA LIFE! YEP, THAT'S EVERY SINGLE PERSON. INCLUDING THE ADMIN AND THE MODERATORS. NO EXCEPTIONS. EVERYONE GET'S A FREE BAN! BAN BAN BAN BAN*


----------



## Maxternal (Oct 3, 2012)

Banned for giving away free stuff. You should charge for your bans.


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Oct 3, 2012)

Maxternal said:


> Banned for giving away free stuff. You should charge for your bans.



Banned because you do realise that I like to give away things for free?


----------



## ichidansan (Oct 3, 2012)

shoyrumaster11 said:


> Maxternal said:
> 
> 
> > Banned for giving away free stuff. You should charge for your bans.
> ...


banned cus you get that from your mom XD


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Oct 3, 2012)

ichidansan said:


> shoyrumaster11 said:
> 
> 
> > Maxternal said:
> ...



Banned because you made me laugh!












Yes, let's join it together!


----------



## ichidansan (Oct 3, 2012)

banned cus it was just too perfect of a setup.



Calling my ban hammer. ah, good times.


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 3, 2012)

YOU get a ban, and YOU get a ban...

EVERYBODY GETS A BAN!


----------



## 1234turtles (Oct 3, 2012)

Ban myself


----------



## nukeboy95 (Oct 3, 2012)

banned for banning your self


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Oct 4, 2012)

Banned for banning someone who banned themselves for too much banning awesomeness. Now let's see how many times I can say ban, banned, banning or banner!


----------



## ichidansan (Oct 4, 2012)

your are banned cus you need to stop banning the banner of the self inflicted bannings that banners ban themselves and other banning banned banners of the banned.


----------



## Maxternal (Oct 4, 2012)

Banned for making my head hurt.


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Oct 4, 2012)

Banned cuz someday I will say ban 100,00000 times and write it in a book!


----------



## _kbnft (Oct 4, 2012)

Banned for that weird number.


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Oct 4, 2012)

Banned cuz numbers are infinite!


----------



## Maxternal (Oct 4, 2012)

Banned because the comma was in the wrong place.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Oct 4, 2012)

banned cuz IM A UNICORN


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 4, 2012)

Banned cuz I'm an alicorn... with a prinny hat... and a monocle...


----------



## nukeboy95 (Oct 4, 2012)

banned cuz...



it been i while... 


*FrozenIndignation*


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 4, 2012)

Banned cuz the crazy pills make me see things


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Oct 4, 2012)

Banned cuz trollollol. Crazy demos make me see my computer having a seizure!


----------



## 1234turtles (Oct 4, 2012)

banned cuz "I also have a Steam profile now, try to find shoyrumaster11

Upcoming Release: Awoken Clouds: Welcome to my world (The shoyrumaster11 startro) (Don't know exactly when it will be relesed!) (Platform: NDS)

Show me that the NDS homebrew scene is still alive in 2012"


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Oct 4, 2012)

Banned cuz "Bill gates vs steve jobs http://www.youtube.c...h?v=njos57IJf-0"


----------



## 1234turtles (Oct 4, 2012)

banned cuz you're from everywhere


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Oct 4, 2012)

Banned cuz your'e from Virginia!


----------



## 1234turtles (Oct 4, 2012)

you cant ban me banned for trying


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Oct 4, 2012)

Banned cuz * ACTIVATES IMMUNITY FROM BAN *, * ACTIVATES IMMUNITY FROM BAN HAMMERS * look at the items I got earlier in The You Are Banned Game!


----------



## 1234turtles (Oct 4, 2012)

screw the rules I have money also banned


----------



## mucus (Oct 4, 2012)

First up- REBANS! - Banned because i moved the gif to a new folder














Banned because no turtles in avatar




Banned for taking "no" as an answer.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Oct 4, 2012)

Banned for currently not being banned.


----------



## mucus (Oct 4, 2012)

REVERSE BAN


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 4, 2012)

Octagoned


----------



## mucus (Oct 4, 2012)

banend and you're not getting another gif


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 4, 2012)

Spoiler: Bill nye the science guy'ed




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ss6yTtngy0k


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 4, 2012)

you all


----------



## mucus (Oct 4, 2012)

banned for too cuteness


----------



## Maxternal (Oct 4, 2012)

Perma-suspended for reverse banning threats.


----------



## mucus (Oct 4, 2012)

reverse banned w/o compensation.
don't EVEN try to ban me


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 4, 2012)

Not banned.


----------



## mucus (Oct 4, 2012)

you're banned anyway


----------



## Maxternal (Oct 4, 2012)

banned for not "reverse perma-suspending" me


----------



## mucus (Oct 4, 2012)

banned because give me a copy of your gif


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 4, 2012)

Perma banned. 
Temporarily...


----------



## mucus (Oct 4, 2012)

REVERSE BAN!
But it seems you've cast reflect on yourself!
BAN BOUNCES IN A DIFFERENT DIRECTION!
p1ngpong is now banned


----------



## Maxternal (Oct 4, 2012)

banned for not using browser's "save image as" function



Spoiler: EDIT : click me






http://gbatemp.net/u...hoto-288412.gif


----------



## pistone (Oct 4, 2012)

banned for the awesome avatar


----------



## ichidansan (Oct 4, 2012)

banned for banned's sake. also, cannot be banned by someone who has made their own GIF image. YOU KNOW WHO YOU ARE!


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 4, 2012)

Banned cuz I don't... BELIEVE IT!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 4, 2012)

Banned for expired milk.


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 4, 2012)

'd for ponies


----------



## ichidansan (Oct 4, 2012)

I  ban you all.


----------



## pistone (Oct 4, 2012)

banned coz nooooooOOOOOOOOO the day i feared the most has come................the  'ed has returnet to the banned thread
**To all the members of this thread !!!**
Prepare your weapons and be ready for war !!!
The infection has just began !!!!!


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 5, 2012)

Don't worry.
Just give in 


 'd for Biker mice
I loved the one in the red racer bike ;3


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Oct 5, 2012)

Banned for just give in. Banned mucus for taking banning me!


----------



## ichidansan (Oct 5, 2012)

@[member='shoyrumaster11']

banned for having an avatar that I have no idea WTF it is. pray tell, what is it?


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Oct 5, 2012)

Banned because I tried to make something like the DANGER symbol I think!


----------



## ichidansan (Oct 5, 2012)

0_o banned for an attempt fail XD


----------



## _kbnft (Oct 5, 2012)

Banned myself because I thought it was the Sharingan


----------



## pistone (Oct 5, 2012)

banned coz i must RESIST


----------



## ichidansan (Oct 5, 2012)

_kbnft said:


> Banned myself because I thought it was the Sharingan


banned cus I thought the same at first, then doubted it, and became clueless as to what it was.


----------



## _kbnft (Oct 5, 2012)

Banned because it's the crown of thorns in the Japanese flag.


----------



## ichidansan (Oct 5, 2012)

_kbnft said:


> Banned because it's the crown of thorns in the Japanese flag.


banned cus I'm pretty sure you made that up. though, it does bare a resemblance to the Oita flag sorta........
Oita flag:Three stylized kanji of 大 (_ō_). Each kanji also represents a flying bird, and the whole symbol represents the sun. some include the prefectural name, both are official.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Oct 5, 2012)

Banned cuz once the 3ds homebrew kicks o off I hope there will not be any more. Is it hacked yet


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Oct 5, 2012)

Banned cuz of my doubt of 3DS homebrew at all!


----------



## nukeboy95 (Oct 5, 2012)

banned for doubt


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Oct 5, 2012)

Banned for your like. Banning *myself* for everything i've *ever* done!


----------



## 1234turtles (Oct 5, 2012)

banned because


----------



## pistone (Oct 5, 2012)

banned coz


----------



## 1234turtles (Oct 5, 2012)

banned because I use


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 5, 2012)

unbanned cuz


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Oct 6, 2012)

This is now a smiley thread!

                                           D: 

Try to talk to each other using only smileys now!


----------



## Maxternal (Oct 6, 2012)

Banned  for  trying  to  change  a  thread  after  more  than  60  thousand  posts  of  conformance.


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Oct 6, 2012)




----------



## Maxternal (Oct 6, 2012)

Banned 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 for two posts without banning anyone.


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Oct 6, 2012)

Banned cuz you could not read my smileys!


----------



## Maxternal (Oct 6, 2012)

Banned because I DID see your 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 smileys.


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Oct 6, 2012)

Banned cuz clearly you didn't translate them to english!


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 6, 2012)

Unbanned cause I'm nice ;3


----------



## Maxternal (Oct 6, 2012)

Banned becasue "blink sleep ninja creep hrth" doesn't mean anything.




EDIT : Oops,
banned for ninja'ing my post and getting in the way of my ban hammer.


----------



## ichidansan (Oct 6, 2012)

banned
im ending this chain of smiles, and am making it about crude text pictures.
(.Y.) or (.)(.) if you prefer that way


----------



## Maxternal (Oct 6, 2012)

[]-*(:*(*) *Banned because I can have my hammer smiley AS a "crude" text picture.* (:*(*)*-[]


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Oct 6, 2012)

Banned cuz dirty minded people would do things like this:



Spoiler: WARNING! RUDE ASCII



8=====D))



this is SO going to kill me!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 6, 2012)

Banned for being boring.


----------



## Maxternal (Oct 6, 2012)

Banned for having REAL banning powers.


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Oct 6, 2012)

Banned cuz. Oooohhhhhhhh I'm crying NOT


----------



## Maxternal (Oct 6, 2012)

banned 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 for still not explaining how to translate smileys.


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Oct 6, 2012)

Banned cuz you don't translate smileys. They translate you!


----------



## Maxternal (Oct 6, 2012)

Banned for making translation sound like it hurts.


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 6, 2012)

You're banned for Pokemon Black and White 2!!!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 6, 2012)

Banned cuz... oh dear... >_


----------



## Maxternal (Oct 6, 2012)

You're banned for pokemon red, blue, and yellow (the only one's I've played)


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 6, 2012)

Banned cuz I stopped playing after diamond and pearl :/


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 6, 2012)

Unbanned cause hai


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 6, 2012)

ed cuz hiya~


----------



## nukeboy95 (Oct 6, 2012)

banned cuz pokemon gets old


----------



## pistone (Oct 6, 2012)

banned coz nothing gets old ...............just it gets boring


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 6, 2012)

Banned cuz they get old D: my pokemon blue cartridge has gone bald!!!


----------



## DeShelly (Oct 6, 2012)

lol...


----------



## nukeboy95 (Oct 6, 2012)

banned for not banning


----------



## pistone (Oct 6, 2012)

banned coz you didnt use the word "banned" 

edit :  'd
so banned for  -ting me


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 6, 2012)

Banned cuz banned.


----------



## pistone (Oct 6, 2012)

dennab zoc banned


----------



## _kbnft (Oct 7, 2012)

pauueq


----------



## ichidansan (Oct 7, 2012)

.emas eht od em gnikam rof dennad .drawkcab sgniht epyt ot evah uoy od yhw


----------



## Fear Zoa (Oct 7, 2012)

ÜberBanned


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 7, 2012)

Hey guiz what's going on in here?

O_O

O_O

O_O

Banned.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Oct 7, 2012)

banned for asking what going on in here


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 7, 2012)

Banned cuz I don't know what's going on, and the crazy pills taste like roast jello...


----------



## Fear Zoa (Oct 7, 2012)

Banned because moderator power trip. (probably p1ngpong)


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 7, 2012)

Banned cuz trips are fun... *gets tripped*


----------



## Fear Zoa (Oct 7, 2012)

Banned for being Frozen


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 7, 2012)

Banned for not being frozen.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Oct 7, 2012)

You don't know that, for all you know "Fear" is an acronym and the F stands for frozen!

Banned for not thinking outside the box.


----------



## pistone (Oct 7, 2012)

banned for having a box


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 8, 2012)

Banned cuz you set my box on fire! D:


----------



## 1234turtles (Oct 8, 2012)

banned cause im undercover mod


----------



## nukeboy95 (Oct 8, 2012)

banned FOR LIEING


----------



## 1234turtles (Oct 8, 2012)

banned for not trusting me


----------



## nukeboy95 (Oct 8, 2012)

banned cuz i dont trust lieers like you


----------



## _kbnft (Oct 8, 2012)

Banned cuz Liar Game.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Oct 8, 2012)

Everyone not in the bunker is banned.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Oct 8, 2012)

banned cuz im in


----------



## pistone (Oct 8, 2012)

banned coz im also in


----------



## nukeboy95 (Oct 8, 2012)

banned cuz


----------



## _kbnft (Oct 9, 2012)

Banned cuz we are taking over. All your base are belong to us.


----------



## Maxternal (Oct 9, 2012)

banned for having the same avatar as [member='foxi4'] (although I don't really know who had it first.)

EDIT : Umm ... wait ... never mind.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Oct 9, 2012)

banned for having a gif in ur avatar


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 9, 2012)

Banned for not having a .gif anywhere ;A;


----------



## nukeboy95 (Oct 9, 2012)

banned cuz gifs are for suxas


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 9, 2012)

You are banned from space!
Go to space jail!


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 9, 2012)

Unbanned cause of cuteness ;3


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 9, 2012)

Unbanned for Catboy!


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 9, 2012)

>hands unban coupon.

For the Catboy!


----------



## ichidansan (Oct 10, 2012)

banned cus I prefer catgirls.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Oct 10, 2012)

banned for posting a pervy post


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 10, 2012)

I shall break the ice and post it then






That's what I like


----------



## Fear Zoa (Oct 10, 2012)

Banned for almost turning the banned game into a henati/furry/whatever thread.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Oct 10, 2012)

banned for thinking of doing that


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 10, 2012)

Banned because I make enough threads perverted! 
We don't need this one to end up those ones!


----------



## ichidansan (Oct 10, 2012)

The Catboy said:


> Banned because I make enough threads perverted!
> We don't need this one to end up those ones!


banned cus LOL, you've got a good point there. thanks for helping perv up this thread a bit. even if it was a bit twisted for my taste haha. but it's kinda hard to keep any thread "clean" anyway.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Oct 10, 2012)

banned for saying banned


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 10, 2012)

Banned cuz ;A; I keep reloading


----------



## nukeboy95 (Oct 10, 2012)

banned cuz 
☻/ This is Bob
/▌ PUT THINS IN YOUR SIG SO HE CAN
/ \ take over GBATEMP


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 10, 2012)

Banned cuz 98% of the world's computers can copy and paste, if your computer is part of the 2% that can't copy and paste, copy and paste this into your sig.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Oct 10, 2012)

banned cuz soo what bob will only rule 98% of the world idc


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 10, 2012)

Banned for thinking the two are mutually exclusive.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Oct 10, 2012)

banned for over thinking things


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Oct 10, 2012)

Banned cuz:



			
				nukeboy's signature! said:
			
		

> ☻/ This is Bob
> /▌ PUT THINS IN YOUR SIG SO HE CAN
> 
> / \ take over GBATEMP



At first, I thought this was a video camera!


----------



## ichidansan (Oct 10, 2012)

banned cus having thoughts is overrated.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Oct 10, 2012)

banned for reading minds


----------



## ichidansan (Oct 10, 2012)

banned cus I knew you'd say that. or did I?


----------



## _kbnft (Oct 11, 2012)

Banned cuz
o
/l\
/\


----------



## Maxternal (Oct 11, 2012)

Banned cuz

```
____
|    |
o    |
/|\   |
/ \   |
______|_
```


----------



## ichidansan (Oct 11, 2012)

banned cus Im not a magical being that should be hanged for peering into your brains. so stop the graphical nature that depicts it! or am I just being paranoid? what do you think...Idk maybe. well it's not like you're paranoid. you're just a bit off. am I? yes..Indeed. oh I should stop talking to myself and press the post button. ok, here it goes!


----------



## Maxternal (Oct 11, 2012)

banned for a wordy ban


----------



## ichidansan (Oct 11, 2012)

banned cus i felt like it.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 11, 2012)

BANLIEVE IT!!!


----------



## FireGrey (Oct 11, 2012)

Banned for quoting something that I completely fergot.


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Oct 11, 2012)

Banned cuz i didn't read it OR pay attention to your username. Intresting how many Australians use GBAtemp, though!


----------



## pistone (Oct 11, 2012)

banned coz until now only 2 albanians use this site  and i i'm one of them


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 11, 2012)

Banned cuz bloody aussies...


----------



## _kbnft (Oct 11, 2012)

Banned cuz I'm the only Canadian who participates in this, eh?


/l\
/\


----------



## ichidansan (Oct 11, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> BANLIEVE IT!!!


that was a weak ban. pony banned to the stables.


----------



## pistone (Oct 11, 2012)

Banned for banning  the banned member of the banned thread of the banned community of the eof


----------



## ichidansan (Oct 11, 2012)

pistone said:


> Banned for banning  the banned member of the banned thread of the banned community of the eof


Banned for banning the banner of the banned member of the banned thread of the banned community of the eof because banning the banner who banned a banned member of the eof has the repercussions of getting banned, so once again you are banned for banning the banner that banned a member of the banning thread in the eof.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Oct 12, 2012)

banned cuz i cant find my headphones


----------



## ichidansan (Oct 12, 2012)

banned cus I have an extra pair.


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Oct 12, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Banned cuz bloody aussies...



Banned cuz HOORAY FOR AUSSIES!


----------



## ouch123 (Oct 12, 2012)

Banned for chauvinism.


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 12, 2012)

Banned cuz EUROPE FUCK YEAH ;D


----------



## ichidansan (Oct 12, 2012)

banned cus AMERICA! WE'RE FAT!


----------



## nukeboy95 (Oct 13, 2012)

banned cuz fat? maby you but rely


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Oct 13, 2012)

Banned cuz



			
				some group said:
			
		

> That americans are fat because of how much big fat takeaway food they eat and what their soft drink cans are like. The government probably said that!



Ban me and correct me if i'm wrong!


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 13, 2012)

shoyrumaster11 said:


> some group said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Banned cuz you are wrong. I would explain why you are wrong but it would go over your non inquisitive scientific brain, much like just about every other human I've come in contact with. Yes, it's a factor, but it's not the sole factor.
I would wager that someone, in just about any government, would have said that about them however, as people who are part of the government are usually people with very minimal knowledge about anything that requires thought or investigation, in fact, their role is very much to just look pretty and spout drivel they're told to, all while not worrying their fluffy little heads about the details.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Oct 13, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> shoyrumaster11 said:
> 
> 
> > some group said:
> ...


TL;DR Banned


----------



## ichidansan (Oct 13, 2012)

yay, started a short heated discussion about americans being fat!. and no, Im average weight for my height. merely using the stereotype that is americans. but if you've been here, you have to admit, there are a lot of chunkie ppl, and almost as much anorexic. hardly any "average" build. at least as far as I've seen. banned cus (insert witty reason here).


----------



## nukeboy95 (Oct 13, 2012)

banned for being lazy with your ban


----------



## pistone (Oct 13, 2012)

banned coz being lazy with your body


----------



## ichidansan (Oct 14, 2012)

banned cus it doesn't matter if you're lazy while on the internet. laying down. Oz[   ]= (this is supposed to be hand pillow nap. can you see it?)


----------



## pistone (Oct 14, 2012)

banned coz strangely enough but .....but......i can see it 
and a 10/10  for the idea  !!!


----------



## ichidansan (Oct 14, 2012)

unbanned for the 10/10 score


----------



## pistone (Oct 14, 2012)

banned for unbanning me .........


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Oct 14, 2012)

Banned for banning someone who *UN*banned you!


----------



## ichidansan (Oct 14, 2012)

banned for banning the banner that I unbanned. maybe I like to be banned.


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Oct 14, 2012)

Banned for banning me because you were the banner of that Spongebill guy! If only this place had a /ban/ board! Banned!


----------



## ichidansan (Oct 14, 2012)

Oi, this again. fine. im gonna go all mind F up in here.
this is for banning me, the banner of the banner that banned the banner that I unbanned, who banned me for unbanning. I like to be banned, so banning the unbanner of the banned thread will either lead to one of 2 things. 1. this banner that got banned for unbanning and banned the banner that banned me for unbanning is going to not read this because it is TLTR. 2. I have occupied the time of the banner that banned me for banning them because they banned the unbanner that I unbanned that banned me. or the secret 3 option. you're banned. 

P.S Im here in the banned thered, therefore I like to be "banned" and type a lot. typed in less than a min!


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Oct 14, 2012)

Banned for long post!


----------



## ichidansan (Oct 14, 2012)

banned cus, did you even read any of it?


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Oct 14, 2012)

Banned cuz FREE BAN SHIPPING! Taken from the NDS-Card.com banner! Edited FREE Shipping to FREE BAN SHIPPING!


----------



## ichidansan (Oct 14, 2012)

banned cus....lame...................................want a ban sandwich?


----------



## nukeboy95 (Oct 14, 2012)

ichidansan said:


> banned cus....lame...................................want a ban sandvich?


banned cuz fix'ed


----------



## pistone (Oct 14, 2012)

banned coz i want a ban sandvich


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 14, 2012)

Banned with an uncooked piggy.


----------



## pistone (Oct 14, 2012)

banned coz i still have a egg of piggy 
it can still live


----------



## _kbnft (Oct 14, 2012)

Banned cuz you should totally fry those eggs and add bacon to it. Best breakfast ever.


----------



## 4-leaf-clover (Oct 14, 2012)

Banned cuz it IS the best breakfast ever.


----------



## _kbnft (Oct 14, 2012)

I just hope we don't have to book an apoinkment with Dr. Squeal and associate's. Anyways, I just used the ban HAMmer.

I know, I know that was terrible. Please forgive me, Veganismeta over 9000


----------



## ichidansan (Oct 14, 2012)

banned cus, punny, very punny. rince vegeta-ble and nappa cabbage, vs Gokusa Mochi!.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Oct 14, 2012)

BANHAMMAR!


----------



## _kbnft (Oct 14, 2012)

I give you a goten/10. 
Ugh, so irrelephant today.
Ivory much given the diffcult tusk to make dragonballz puns but i have nothing up my trunks. Just saiyan, I pretty much krillen this thread.

Alright I'll stahp. 
Banned myself cuz terribad.


----------



## ichidansan (Oct 14, 2012)

_kbnft said:


> I give you a goten/10.
> Ugh, so irrelephant today.
> Ivory much given the diffcult tusk to make dragonballz puns but i have nothing up my trunks. Just saiyan, I pretty much krillen this thread.
> 
> ...


banned cus too good. Pu'ar kami at DBZ puns.


----------



## machomuu (Oct 15, 2012)

Banned for talking DBZ without me.


----------



## ichidansan (Oct 15, 2012)

machomuu said:


> Banned for talking DBZ without me.


banned for not dropping by sooner. so you have any good DBZ pun talk to use? Im fresh out of Piccol-oh!, there's one in the freeza! why isn't it in the cooler? it's so fa-king cold that im gonna have to get trunks to cut it. i guess something like that.


----------



## machomuu (Oct 15, 2012)

Banned for puns about puns


----------



## ichidansan (Oct 15, 2012)

machomuu said:


> Banned for puns about puns


lol couldn't help it. banned for not using a pun.


----------



## machomuu (Oct 15, 2012)

Banned for banning for lack of puns.


----------



## ichidansan (Oct 15, 2012)

@[member='machomuu']

banned for banning. and who is the character behind the kamina glasses?


----------



## Fear Zoa (Oct 15, 2012)

Someone from Ace attorney I think. (Not sure never played)

Banned for not knowing?


----------



## machomuu (Oct 15, 2012)

Super banned for not knowing, but yeah, it's Maya Fey from Ace Attorney.


----------



## ichidansan (Oct 15, 2012)

well ban me for not knowing lol. but I've never played the series, so it'd be pretty hard for me to know. thanks for telling me. would the series be highly recommended?
oh yea, and banned.

edit: for ninja-ing.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Oct 15, 2012)

You always use ace attorney avatars so I figured.

Banned for having 4 hyperlinks in your signature.
...only Temp-banned for giving rune factory 3 a good review, I spent far more time on that game then I like to admit.

EDIT: Banned for ninja!


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Oct 15, 2012)

Banned cuz i'll decrypt your sig!


----------



## pistone (Oct 15, 2012)

banned coz.........try decrypting mine


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Oct 15, 2012)

Banned cuz. It's easy! I'll Encrypt it now!

Encrypted sig for pistone to use:

a2651deae6cd9aaad47c69c6936df14b


----------



## pistone (Oct 15, 2012)

banned coz where do you want to use my encrypted sig ?


----------



## nukeboy95 (Oct 16, 2012)

banned for not having bob in your sig


----------



## ichidansan (Oct 16, 2012)

banned for having a tyrannical stick man in you sig.


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Oct 16, 2012)

BANNED CUZ:


----------



## pistone (Oct 16, 2012)

banned coz ........oh well .......just one of the 42345323564 spiderman threads here


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Oct 16, 2012)

pistone said:


> banned coz ........oh well .......just one of the 42345323564 spiderman threads here



Banned cuz... Theres probably some on 4chan!


----------



## pistone (Oct 16, 2012)

banned coz 
1. i hate 4chan only for the /b directory (gore ) other directories are ok thought (except the 18+ ones)
2. they probably have more than 1 thread about spiderman


----------



## _kbnft (Oct 17, 2012)

underage /b/& cuz rules 1 and 2 and 34.


----------



## ichidansan (Oct 17, 2012)

guess I'll join the bandwagon. banned cus rule 47 applies to you. also rule 9


----------



## nukeboy95 (Oct 17, 2012)

banned cuz 



Spoiler



made you look


----------



## ichidansan (Oct 17, 2012)

banned cus I can't top that atm. that was well played nukeboy, well played.


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 17, 2012)

Banned cuz I totally didn't take the time to type hidden messages while on the moon!


----------



## pistone (Oct 17, 2012)

bannedtotheground


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Oct 18, 2012)

Banned cuz *banned to the ground


----------



## _kbnft (Oct 18, 2012)

Banned cuz we've been on the same page for two days now.


----------



## ichidansan (Oct 18, 2012)

banned cus ....... this ...... is ........ A BATMAN THREAD!


----------



## Maxternal (Oct 18, 2012)

Banned for the second failed super hero thread declaration on the page.


----------



## ichidansan (Oct 18, 2012)

Maxternal said:


> Banned for the second failed super hero thread declaration on the page.


yea, but the first didn't attempt to keep it going. The dark knight will keep this going as a batman thread. the dark knight will keep posting random batman bans. the dark knight will keep refering to himself as the dark knight. or batman. so decrees BATMAN!

you are BAT


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Oct 19, 2012)




----------



## nukeboy95 (Oct 19, 2012)

banned cuz


----------



## ichidansan (Oct 19, 2012)

I've figured out how to control lightning. BEWARE THE BATMAN THUNDA!
bat-banned for using a fake philosoraptor. (I couldn't find a gif of patrick star being electrocuted.)


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Oct 19, 2012)

Unbanned cuz


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Oct 21, 2012)

Banned cuz... We need to lock this thread. And therefore i'll win:

*THE YOU ARE BANNED GAME TROPHY*
... Unbanned for winning this game, now get married to a pie!


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 21, 2012)

Banned cuz no one can ever win the game!


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Oct 21, 2012)

Banned cuz eventually the admin will lock the thread! The winner will be announced on the GBAtemp homepage. I am the Costello of the future


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 21, 2012)

Banned cuz the future tastes funny :/


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 21, 2012)

Banned cuz I just broke my 6660 posts in this thread D:

...

The future needs moar of those cute little marshmallow icecream cones with pudding inside


----------



## Pokecix (Oct 21, 2012)

Banned for banning


----------



## ichidansan (Oct 21, 2012)

Bat-banned for lame ban. and no, I haven't given up on making this thread batman themed. even though I really don't care for him.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 29, 2012)

Temp~ressurection~withexplosivelemons~ban~with~moar~"~"~


----------



## nukeboy95 (Oct 29, 2012)

banned cuz im back baby


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 30, 2012)

Banned for not being bach


----------



## nukeboy95 (Oct 31, 2012)

banned for not being fancy


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Oct 31, 2012)

Banned cuz oh shit! The new design of GBATemp reminds me of an old version of Microsoft Word!


----------



## nukeboy95 (Oct 31, 2012)

banned cuz *shoyrumaster11* we meat again


----------



## machomuu (Nov 1, 2012)

Banned cuz woah...things look different.

Also, yesterday I bought the Vita with Ass Creed bundle and Disgaea 3 (again, but this time for the Vita), both are awesome.


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 1, 2012)

Banned cuz this new layout confuses me


----------



## nukeboy95 (Nov 1, 2012)

banned cuz i SAY SO


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Nov 1, 2012)

Banned cuz... What if TaeWong was in here?


----------



## machomuu (Nov 1, 2012)

Banned cuz I impulsively bought Phantom Brave last night.

For the third time.


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Nov 1, 2012)

Banned cuz... Your avatar!


----------



## nukeboy95 (Nov 1, 2012)

banned cuz


----------



## I_AM_BIB (Nov 1, 2012)

Nuked.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Nov 1, 2012)

banned for not banning


----------



## machomuu (Nov 1, 2012)

Banned.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Nov 1, 2012)

banned for just saying "banned."


----------



## machomuu (Nov 2, 2012)

Banned cuz it's my trademark.  It's also trademarked by me.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Nov 2, 2012)

banned cuz AHHH R U GONNA SUE ME


----------



## machomuu (Nov 2, 2012)

Banned cuz yup, and since I'm both Godot and Phoenix Wright, you're pretty much screwed.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Nov 2, 2012)

banned for suing a poor temper SHAME ON YOU


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 2, 2012)

Banned.


----------



## broitsak (Nov 2, 2012)

Banned for disagreeing.


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 2, 2012)

Banned cuz what's stopping me from disagreeing with you?


----------



## nukeboy95 (Nov 2, 2012)

banned cuz im gonna disagree


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Nov 2, 2012)

Banned cuz I already disagree... I don't even know what this argument is about!


----------



## nukeboy95 (Nov 2, 2012)

banned cuz the argument  is about how cool *shoyrumaster11* is

sucks to be you (no back-sys)


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Nov 2, 2012)

Unbanned cuz no offence! + Foxi4 told me I was cool once!


----------



## nukeboy95 (Nov 2, 2012)

banned cuz that was a lie


----------



## pistone (Nov 2, 2012)

banned for the llie


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Nov 3, 2012)

Banned cuz... The "You are banned" game is now forgotten about. Well, memes get old over time. I'll go fuck myself with a shotgun!


----------



## TaeWong (Nov 3, 2012)

Unbanned for profanity and becoming a fan translation propaganda...


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Nov 3, 2012)

Banned cuz... Let's save this game!


----------



## Pokecix (Nov 3, 2012)

banned for saying banned for just saying "banned.


----------



## kylster (Nov 3, 2012)

Banned for asking "WHAT TIME IS IT!"

Normal responses...

time for the lumps...
time for baking bacon pancakes...
time to get the flip'in gob out of here...


----------



## machomuu (Nov 3, 2012)

Bammed.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Nov 4, 2012)

*TaeWong is now banned YAY*


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Nov 5, 2012)

Baneed cuz, Now let's drive the TempBot outta here!


----------



## nukeboy95 (Nov 5, 2012)

banned cuz LETS KILL THE TEMPBOT


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Nov 6, 2012)

Unbanned cuz LETS KILL THE TEMPBOT TOGETHER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fear Zoa (Nov 6, 2012)

Banned because tempbot is a tunnel snake apparently!


----------



## Maxternal (Nov 6, 2012)

Banned for not banning and assuming that using "replace" feature on notepad for the 3's and then a website to convert a message means you're bored.


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Nov 7, 2012)

Banned cuz sorrywhat?


----------



## Maxternal (Nov 7, 2012)

Banned for not looking at his sig.


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Nov 8, 2012)

Banned for not looking at my sig! Hypocrite!


----------



## nukeboy95 (Nov 9, 2012)

banned by nukeboy95 butler for not being fancy


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Nov 10, 2012)

Banned cuz i'ma no fancy!


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 19, 2012)

Banned  cuz you are With the Thunderjuggling Cugglecats!.


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Nov 20, 2012)

Banned cuz you are in the Arceus Dimension!


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 25, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Nov 25, 2012)

Banned cuz:






You could say that these are the fathers of the Thunderjuggling Cugglecats!


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned cuz... ooooooooooo... kay then...


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Nov 27, 2012)

Banned cuz I have no images of the Thunderjuggling Cugglecat's myself! So just imagine the image above slightly modified!


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 28, 2012)

Banned cuz my imagination is limited to explosives made out of pudding...


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Nov 28, 2012)

Banned cuz *EXPLOSIVE PUDDING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## ouch123 (Nov 28, 2012)

Banned due to !!!!!! !! !!! !!!! !!! !!! !!!! !!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!

Edit: The red is fine though.


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Nov 28, 2012)

Banned cuz........ Your'e new to the YAB game aren't you? *BANNED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## ouch123 (Nov 28, 2012)

Banned because I've actually banned people in this thread before.

Er, fake-banned not real-banned.


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Nov 28, 2012)

Unbanned cuz..... Ouch!


----------



## ouch123 (Nov 28, 2012)

Banned 'cuz


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Nov 28, 2012)

Banned cuz sorry, what is this video supposed to do to help me?


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 28, 2012)

Banned cuz it's there to help you fight streets...

They look peaceful and innocent now, BUT THEY'RE ONLY BIDING THEIR TIME!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 29, 2012)

Banned cuz ducks.


----------



## ouch123 (Nov 29, 2012)

Unbanned because


Spoiler: Thanks


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Nov 29, 2012)

Banned cuz Hydreigon's image could not load on my computer, so I don't get the image of the burned chickens as linked by ouch123


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 29, 2012)

Banned because while they MIGHT look like chickens to you, I assure you that you;ll come across a large bill


----------



## nukeboy95 (Nov 30, 2012)

banned cuz TROLOLOLOLOL


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Nov 30, 2012)

Unbanned cuz nukeboy95 is fancy! And I'm on a _*PAINFULLY SLOW*_ internet!


----------



## nukeboy95 (Dec 5, 2012)

banned for being slower than a snail


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 6, 2012)

BANNED CUZ EXPLOSIONS!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 6, 2012)

Banned for setting up oatmeal raisin cookie dispensers D:


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Dec 7, 2012)

Banned cuz oatmeal?


----------



## nukeboy95 (Dec 7, 2012)

banned FOR NOT BEING FANCY


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 7, 2012)

Expedited ban for twas then I said to the chaps, "Oatmeal you say!? Hast thou succumbed to madness!?"


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Dec 8, 2012)

Banned cuz FrozenIndignation!


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 8, 2012)

Banned cuz my "n" went missing since the board update


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Dec 8, 2012)

Banned cuz. Technology talk in a nutshell, I think we've got a 16 character username limit! Password character limit must be something like 100. I dunno!


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 8, 2012)

Banned cuz yeah, limits can be set on usernames and passwords >_> it's not strictly speaking, always the same...
Usually it's a 16 character limit (2^4) though... kinda moot, but it IS a general convention... 
While this forum defaults to 16 characters, it's possible to go over that... I just need to ask a supervisor for it >_<;

POTATO!!!!


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Dec 8, 2012)

Unbanned cuz I'm used to saying FrozenIndigination not FrozenIniginatio!


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 9, 2012)

Unbanned because I'm simply not classy enough to have latin in my name...


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 9, 2012)

Unbanned because you need more monocles.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Dec 11, 2012)

im banned.


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Dec 11, 2012)

Lol. The Banned GIF deserves to be used for everyone who plays this game!


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 11, 2012)

Banana cuz I'M DOING WUT DA POPULAR KIDZ BE DOOIN


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 12, 2012)

Bitch please. 



Spoiler



Banned cuz I'm the one with the bananas here D:


----------



## NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii WiiU (Dec 12, 2012)

FrozenIndignatio said:


> Banana cuz I'M DOING WUT DA POPULAR KIDZ BE DOOIN





Hydreigon said:


> Bitch please.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Banned because you both post nowhere but the EoF.


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 12, 2012)

Banana cuz... there's stuff outside the EoF!?


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Dec 12, 2012)

Banned cuz. Obviously!


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 12, 2012)

Banned for suggesting such a possibility ;A;


----------



## Jiehfeng (Dec 13, 2012)

Banned cuz you like ponies


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Dec 13, 2012)

Banned cuz you live in Unova!


----------



## Jiehfeng (Dec 13, 2012)

Banned cuz you juggle.
And UNOVA IS A NICE PLACE!!


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Dec 13, 2012)

Banned cuz nope, you should've banned me for the fact that I'm learning programming! And I prefer Kanto!


----------



## Jiehfeng (Dec 13, 2012)

Banned cuz your picture is lame


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Dec 13, 2012)

Banned cuz your message count is 1,324!


----------



## Jiehfeng (Dec 13, 2012)

shoyrumaster11 said:


> Banned cuz your message count is 1,324!


 
Isn't that awesome?


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Dec 14, 2012)

Banned cuz, lol! This is now the shoyrumaster11 vs Jiefeng thread!


----------



## Jiehfeng (Dec 15, 2012)

It's on!
Banned cuz your fc is fake


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Dec 15, 2012)

Banned cuz, i'm just not online on my 3DS right now. And this is for my 3DS, not any specific game. It worked with LegendaryTemper and some other guy!


----------



## Jiehfeng (Dec 15, 2012)

Banned cuz your message count is only 230


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Dec 15, 2012)

Unbanned cuz jokes on me. I get that for not being very active until I found the EoF. Where my post's don't count.


*Sad for my E-Penis*


----------



## Jiehfeng (Dec 15, 2012)

Banned cuz I say so. THE END.


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Dec 15, 2012)

Unbanning cuz let's end this argument all together and let someone ban us! It was sure fun derailing this thread!


----------



## Jiehfeng (Dec 15, 2012)

shoyrumaster11 said:


> Unbanning cuz let's end this argument all together and let someone ban us! It was sure fun derailing this thread!


 
I don't like the part where likes don't count


----------



## Xarsah16 (Dec 19, 2012)

Banned because you didn't ban the user in your last post


----------



## Jiehfeng (Dec 20, 2012)

Banned cuz you have 310 post counts and 4 likes


----------



## xen20 (Dec 24, 2012)

Banned because all the gaming hardware he has I very much love.


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Dec 24, 2012)

Banned cuz of conspiracies!


----------



## Jiehfeng (Dec 25, 2012)

Banned cuz we don't need the fundraiser any more


----------



## Maxternal (Dec 26, 2012)

banned because we DO. All we have is an exploit to be able to run homebrew. The fundraiser will give us information on how to WRITE homebrew.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Dec 28, 2012)

ǝɯ sɐ ןooɔ sɐ buıǝq ʇou ɹoɟ pǝuuɐq


----------



## Jiehfeng (Dec 28, 2012)

Seriously?


----------



## nukeboy95 (Dec 29, 2012)

ⓑⓐⓝⓝⓔⓓ ⓕⓞⓡ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓑⓐⓝⓝⓘⓝⓖ ⓢⓞⓜⓔⓞⓝⓔ​


----------



## Jiehfeng (Dec 29, 2012)

Banned for using pool balls


----------



## machomuu (Dec 31, 2012)

Ecchid



Spoiler


----------



## Narayan (Dec 31, 2012)

banned coz i rarely visit this thread, but when i do, steins;gate.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Dec 31, 2012)

banned cuz "(╯°□°）╯︵ ┻━┻"


----------



## Coltonamore (Jan 1, 2013)

Banned because I got a iPod touch 4, and its awsome!!!


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Jan 4, 2013)

Banned cuz I'm waiting for my iPod Touch 4th Generation and my DS Lite!


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jan 4, 2013)

Banned cause you are waiting.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jan 4, 2013)

Banned cuz I'm waiting for my wii!


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Jan 4, 2013)

Banned cuz... You know where Wii comes from?


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jan 4, 2013)

?


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Jan 4, 2013)

Banned for not banning and lol. I'm so dirty!


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jan 4, 2013)

Fine, I'll have a chat with p1ngpong


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Jan 4, 2013)

Banned cuz. OH NOES!!!


----------



## Coltonamore (Jan 4, 2013)

Banned because I have gta vice city on it


----------



## Daemauroa (Jan 4, 2013)

banned because..... because..... BECAUSE I COULDN'T THINK OF SOMETHING!!! hahahahaha

(and I didn't know you could play gta:vice city on a wii....)


----------



## Coltonamore (Jan 5, 2013)

Banned because I don't care ha ha


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Jan 5, 2013)

Banned cuz of the theories behind Courage the Cowardly Dog! Man. I can never watch that show the same again!


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 6, 2013)

Y̴̧͍̰̥̩͈̲̓̄̉̓ǫ̢͈͇͕̪̗̖͍͎̈́̇̑̄͂͋̆͂ͬ̆̏̈́̉̓̀͢ų̷͖̝̠̼͇͇̜̘͂̿ͮ̽ͬͦ̓͗̑̒ͧ͒̾͛̆͗͟͜ ̶̞̜̻͎̯̜̘̥͖̜͔̣̞̏̍͒̉̏̐̅̌̏ͥͫ̌͂̐̓̚ą͕̣̹̲̦̦͙͎͖͇̗̭̹̻̼̥̏̌̈͆͐̓͆̉ͪͬ͆͂͛͑̉͌͋͞ͅȓ̐̄̈̃̉͆ͣ͌͏̴̷̧̬̺̰̼̘̠̣̘͉ͅeͦ͌ͧ͐̈́ͪ̈́̓̓̃̄̂ͧͪ͏̱̭͙̙͕̘̝̫ ̧̏ͬ̔̐̓̐ͩ̅̋̄҉͔͔͔̲̪͙b̧̛͗̈́̀ͣ̊ͤ̀̃͊̍͌ͥ͏̨̤̤̱̞͖̙͢a̹̞̖͍̺̹͆ͭ̀͌̽ͦ͗̾̾̂͗͆̎̍̌͂͆̋̕͡n̷̯͚̻̖̳͇̭̗͍͈̓̈͌ͣ͑ͭ͒ͮ̀͆̄͑͡ͅn̢̛̝̮̜̤ͩ̾̈́ͦͫ̅̚͠͠͝ę̷̗̥̼̖̮̫̤̩͈̠͉͙͈̺͙͕͑͗̊ͥ̒̎̊̂̏ͨ͘͜d̷̢̢̫͙̻̼̯̤͕̰̄͗̇ͬ͊͢ ̷̨͎̼͍̜̰̹͙̖͚̰̻̳̆̑͌̎͡f̴̨̨̟̙̮̫̲͇̣͈͎͚͎̟͈̫̳̣̼̫ͨ͗ͥͣͩ̈̒̈́̿̀͂̿ͯ͆̏͟͜ͅǫ̼̳̪̞͉̫̱̥̬͖̰̱͓͎̂ͤ̆̈̃͊͐ͤ̿͐͊͊̽̄́͛͘r̷͉͔̠̟͈̤̦͈̲̫͎̰̹̹̘͍͗̈́ͧ̅̒̓ͮͮ͛̀ ̶̸̌ͦ̆̂͛̏͆ͩ̏͏̘̯̭̠͉̦͍Z̷̵̧̗̩͎͔̳͎̰̒͊̓̽͒ͧͪͬ̚͝ḁ̶͇̱̼̲̬̙͍͚̱͋̈́̔͆ͩ̇͂̐́ͧ̋̏ͬ͌ͮ͟͞l̢͚͓̮͚̈́̋̈́̀͊ͯ̍̋͂ͯ̍̍̾ͬͥ̈́̎ͬğ̶̴̸̪̠̺̦͍͕͍͙̺͉̫̯̩͉̠̮̜͉̖ͦͥ̏͌ͫ͂ͬ̌̎ͭ͂͗͛͟͡o̢̢̼̤̪̘̙̣̝̮͕͉͖͈͎̪͒ͯ̇͛̓ͣ̓̄̿͢͢!̴̨̭͖̱̘̣̞͚̹͉̝̖͓̒̂͐̀͘


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jan 6, 2013)

banned cuz WTF


----------



## koimayeul (Jan 7, 2013)

banned cuz didn't wish happy new year 2013 to the temp.


----------



## Paarish (Jan 7, 2013)

banned cos it's been a long time since i did


----------



## Narayan (Jan 7, 2013)

banned coz me too.


----------



## Paarish (Jan 7, 2013)

banned cos hey! it's you!


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Jan 7, 2013)

Banned cuz Link can't speak!


----------



## AutumnHoney (Jan 10, 2013)

You are banned for enslaving Neopets!


----------



## Narayan (Jan 10, 2013)

Banned coz hi.


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Jan 10, 2013)

AutumnHoney said:


> You are banned for enslaving Neopets!


 
Banned cuz... No, I don't enslave Neopets. I just used to love Shoyru's and I think I know how to train one!


----------



## koimayeul (Jan 11, 2013)

Banned cuz digimon hater..


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Jan 11, 2013)

Banned cuz my oldest brother used to go on some other virtual pets site. Can't seem to think of the name!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 13, 2013)

Banned because I have not done so in a while.


----------



## Black-Ice (Jan 13, 2013)

Banned cuz I was once top 10 spammers of this thread


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 13, 2013)

Banned cuz I don't think anyone will ever take my 1st position :/


----------



## Narayan (Jan 13, 2013)

banned coz i will ask vulpes to change your posts to mine in this post.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 13, 2013)

FrozenIndignatio said:


> Banned cuz I don't think anyone will ever take my 1st position :/


BANNED CUZ FI I MISS YOU.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 13, 2013)

Narayan said:


> banned coz i will ask vulpes to change your posts to mine in this post.


D: NOOOOOOOOOOOO NARA-KUN!!! 



Tom Bombadildo said:


> BANNED CUZ FI I MISS YOU.


I missed you too


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 13, 2013)

And I ban myself for not heading to the EoF to say hai to FI.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 13, 2013)

And I ban pogo sticks because this one pogo stick gave me a dirty look when I super glued googly eyes to it D:


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Jan 14, 2013)

Bannded cuz my copy of Doom 3 BFG Edition hasn't been played yet!


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jan 17, 2013)

Banned Banned Banned Banned Banned Banned Banned Banned Banned
Anned Anned Anned Anned Anned Anned Anned Anned Anned Anned
Nned Nned Nned Nnend Nned Nned Nned Nned Nned Nned Nned
Ned Ned Ned Ned Ned Ned Ned Ned Ned Ned Ned Ned Ned 
Ed Ed Ed Ed Ed Ed Ed Ed Ed Ed Ed Ed Ed Ed Ed Ed Ed Ed
D D D D D D D D D D D D D D D D D D D D D D D D D D 
for not waking up


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jan 18, 2013)

banned for saying banned more than THREE times


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jan 18, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


> banned for saying banned more than THREE times


 
and less than 50


----------



## EthanObi (Jan 18, 2013)

Banned for NOT having Rydian's signature!


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jan 18, 2013)

Banned for you implying me to put up rydian's signature!


----------



## EthanObi (Jan 18, 2013)

Banned for you implying I implied you to put up rydians signature


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jan 18, 2013)

Banned for saying that I'm Implying you for you implying me to put up rydian's signature.
It's the art of Implying~
HIYA


----------



## EthanObi (Jan 18, 2013)

Banned for saying that i'm saying that you're implying me for me implying you to put up rydian's signature!


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jan 18, 2013)

BANNED CUZ Err I don't know if that's true


----------



## EthanObi (Jan 18, 2013)

Banned for not banning me :| For editing your post to ban me


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jan 18, 2013)

Kyouhei said:


> Banned for not banning me :|


 
Banned cuz Fix'd


----------



## EthanObi (Jan 18, 2013)

Banned for Not banning me...AGAIN.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jan 18, 2013)

Kyouhei said:


> Banned for Not banning me...AGAIN.


 
Banned cuz fixed again


----------



## EthanObi (Jan 18, 2013)

Banned for sucking at this game.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jan 18, 2013)

Kyouhei said:


> Banned for sucking at this game.


 
YOU ARE BANNED AND I WILL UNBAN YOU WHEN I WANT TO
HAHAHA POWA ABUSIVE


----------



## EthanObi (Jan 18, 2013)

Banned For attempting to abuse a non-existant power.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jan 18, 2013)

Kyouhei said:


> Banned For attempting to abuse a non-existant power.


 
Banned for this is the you are banned game


----------



## EthanObi (Jan 18, 2013)

Banned for pointing out the obvious


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jan 18, 2013)

Kyouhei said:


> Banned for pointing out the obvious


 
You're gonna get banned. Hey p1ng...


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 20, 2013)

Banned for not being a Pokemon


----------



## Daemauroa (Jan 20, 2013)

banned for interrupting the interesting duologue between Jiehfeng and Kyouhei.


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 21, 2013)

Banned because 0 fucks I give!


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jan 21, 2013)

Banned cuz you give 0


----------



## machomuu (Jan 21, 2013)

Banned.


----------



## Black-Ice (Jan 21, 2013)

Banned cuz i remember the glory days where I racked up 9000k posts in here.


----------



## koimayeul (Jan 21, 2013)

Banned cuz sitting and silent.

And banned cuz ninja above.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jan 22, 2013)

banned for banning during a fire ban


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jan 22, 2013)

Banned cuz I like your before pic


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jan 24, 2013)

banned cuz its not chrismas


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jan 24, 2013)

Banned cuz use a similar one or remove the hat


----------



## Coltonamore (Jan 24, 2013)

Banned because, I don't give a crap, BELEVE IT!!! 

CRAP NOT FI AGAIN WTF I bet I could beat her on ssbb (aka super smash brothers brawl) if my hacked wii dident break also who gives 2 ****s about what your avatar is


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 26, 2013)

Banned for


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Jan 26, 2013)

Banned cuz i'm back. But I may not be in the homebrew scene for a while...


----------



## Paarish (Jan 30, 2013)

banned cos said what-what in the butt


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jan 30, 2013)

banned cuz WHY AM I BANNED


----------



## Coltonamore (Jan 30, 2013)

Paarish said:


> banned cos said what-what in the butt


Lol South Park butters sings that song.


----------



## machomuu (Jan 31, 2013)

Banned for having the most annoying character in any medium as your avatar.

Good God.

No offense yo you, cherry; just Naruto.


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Jan 31, 2013)

Banned for not liking the Naruto character. I enjoy Naruto! BANNED!


----------



## Coltonamore (Jan 31, 2013)

Yeah Naruto is awesome so get out of here.


----------



## machomuu (Feb 1, 2013)

Guysstopjokingitisn'tfunnyed


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Feb 1, 2013)

Banned cuz you make no sense!


----------



## Coltonamore (Feb 1, 2013)

Duh


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Feb 1, 2013)

BANNED FOR NOT SAYING BANNED!


----------



## Coltonamore (Feb 1, 2013)

Ok then, banned because I don't care really. Oh my god I'm using my real location. But I'm fine with it


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 2, 2013)

Banned because we are still on the same page that I banned someone on!


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Feb 2, 2013)

I'm not banning you above me.

I'm banning my friend.

She just told me (albeit drunkenly) that the Wii U, PS3, Windows 8, and Virtual Boy are retro systems. A bit ago, she said Halo 4 was a retro game.

Can anyone help me ban her further? She needs to be permabanned from video games.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Feb 3, 2013)

banned cuz where to start


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 3, 2013)

Banned because I said so and stuff!


----------



## Coltonamore (Feb 3, 2013)

Banned so shut up catboy


----------



## nukeboy95 (Feb 5, 2013)

banned cuz DONT TELL CATBOY TOO SHUTUP


----------



## Coltonamore (Feb 5, 2013)

Banned because I don't care. Believe it!


----------



## PotatoJuice (Feb 7, 2013)

vvvv Banned before you even post.
*OH SNAP*


----------



## Coltonamore (Feb 7, 2013)

Banned because Who cares, this threed will never be as funny as it used to.


----------



## Xuphor (Feb 14, 2013)

Banned for being 15 years old.


----------



## Ubuntuの刀 (Feb 16, 2013)

^ Banned for callin my username gay.
V Banned for trying to be gay.

And I agree with cherryv, when I was on GBATemp on this thread, it was funnier.


----------



## Xuphor (Feb 16, 2013)

maxlwin536 said:


> ^ Banned for callin my username gay.
> V Banned for trying to be gay.
> 
> And I agree with cherryv, when I was on GBATemp on this thread, it was funnier.


 
Banned for still being butthurt, damn dude, get some Preparation H. Also, I didn't call it "gay", and never would, because I'm not a 12 year old who thinks "gay" is synonymous "stupid". I called it "stupid". Banned for that also.
Also banned for breaking the ban thread rules, you can only ban the person above you.

Three times banned.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Feb 16, 2013)

banned cuz im lost


----------



## Ubuntuの刀 (Feb 16, 2013)

Xuphor said:


> Banned for still being butthurt, damn dude, get some Preparation H. Also, I didn't call it "gay", and never would, because I'm not a 12 year old who thinks "gay" is synonymous "stupid". I called it "stupid". Banned for that also.
> Also banned for breaking the ban thread rules, you can only ban the person above you.
> 
> Three times banned.


Banned cuz there is no rule against banning people below you(go to page 1000 or so, you'll see EVERYONE broke the rule you made up.
V Banned cuz I dunno :/


----------



## nukeboy95 (Feb 16, 2013)

banned cuz what rules?


----------



## Xuphor (Feb 16, 2013)

maxlwin536 said:


> Banned cuz there is no rule against banning people below you(go to page 1000 or so, you'll see EVERYONE broke the rule you made up.
> V Banned cuz I dunno :/


Banned for actually thinking I'm being serious in any form while in the EoF.


----------



## Ubuntuの刀 (Feb 16, 2013)

Xuphor said:


> Banned for actually thinking I'm being serious in any form while in the EoF.


Banned cuz I like to be serious in EoF. its lulzy


----------



## nukeboy95 (Feb 16, 2013)

banned for quoting


----------



## LunaWofl (Feb 17, 2013)

Banned for having a more classy avatar than mine.


----------



## _kbnft (Feb 17, 2013)

Banned for not changing your name back.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Feb 18, 2013)

banned cuz long time no see *FrozenIndignatio*


----------



## LunaWofl (Feb 18, 2013)

Banned cuz forsooth...


----------



## nukeboy95 (Feb 19, 2013)

banned for making me looking up what that word ment


----------



## Coltonamore (Feb 19, 2013)

Banned, because this threed now sucks.


----------



## Lemmy Koopa (Feb 19, 2013)

Banned because you're poor at composing posts where they don't give people headaches when being read.


----------



## Coltonamore (Feb 19, 2013)

Banned because you piss me off.


----------



## Lemmy Koopa (Feb 20, 2013)

Banned for crying.


----------



## Ubuntuの刀 (Feb 20, 2013)

Banned for not posting, you lurkers.


----------



## Coltonamore (Feb 20, 2013)

Lemmy Koopa said:


> Banned for crying.


Banned because, WILL YOU Stop saying that kind of ****. God!

Also I wish this threed was as active as it used to. But the humor needs to improve some.


----------



## alex_0706 (Feb 24, 2013)

cherryw17 said:


> Banned because, WILL YOU Stop saying that kind of ****. God!
> 
> Also I wish this threed was as active as it used to. But the humor needs to improve some.


 
banned because you werent online today


----------



## Coltonamore (Feb 24, 2013)

alex_0706 said:


> banned because you werent online today


Banned because I have better things to do.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Feb 26, 2013)

im banned for banning


----------



## Narayan (Feb 26, 2013)

you're banned because even with my average knowledge of anime, I didn't foresee that a magic oriented anime, a god called tree of genesis could be an alien weapon used to destroy humanity after it arrives at a certain point in civilization advancement.


----------



## Coltonamore (Feb 26, 2013)

Banned because, WHO CARES!


----------



## alex_0706 (Feb 26, 2013)

banned, because you arent a alien and cant prove it that you are.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Feb 26, 2013)

locked for banning to many people


----------



## Coltonamore (Feb 26, 2013)

alex_0706 said:


> banned, because you arent a alien and cant prove it that you are.


Banned because, Do'h you missed, I mean I know I'm not an alien so be quiet.


----------



## _kbnft (Feb 27, 2013)

Banned because you also missed. 




Quoting doesn't count


----------



## PotatoJuice (Feb 28, 2013)

Banning myself so the person below can't ban.
*OH SNAP*


----------



## Coltonamore (Feb 28, 2013)

Banned for banning yourself.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Feb 28, 2013)

あなたは今これを読んで禁止されている


----------



## _kbnft (Feb 28, 2013)

Banned for using Egyptian font.


----------



## Coltonamore (Feb 28, 2013)

Banned because WHO CARES!!!


----------



## nukeboy95 (Mar 1, 2013)

banned cuz i do


----------



## Coltonamore (Mar 1, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


> banned cuz i do


Banned, so shut up.


----------



## Flame (Mar 1, 2013)

banned cuz this is one gay thread.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Mar 1, 2013)

cherryw17 said:


> Banned, so shut up.


banned ip FOR LIFE


----------



## PotatoJuice (Mar 1, 2013)

Banned for banning an IP.


----------



## Coltonamore (Mar 1, 2013)

Banned because, I typed that at school before 1st hour. also The IP is not banned because a mod didn't say so.
You know, I hate some people that are here.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Mar 2, 2013)

banned for having a .gif in your post


----------



## Coltonamore (Mar 2, 2013)

Banned because its called a smiley.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Mar 2, 2013)

banned cuz its name is "hate2.gif"


----------



## Coltonamore (Mar 2, 2013)

Banned because (face plum)


----------



## _kbnft (Mar 2, 2013)

Banned for face psalming.


----------



## Coltonamore (Mar 2, 2013)

Banned because I don't really give a (bleep)


----------



## nukeboy95 (Mar 4, 2013)

cherryw17 said:


> Banned because I don't really give a (bleep)


01100010 01100001 01101110 01101110 01100101 01100100 00100000 01100110 01101111 01110010 00100000 01100110 01110101 01100011 01101011 01101001 01101110 01100111 00100000 01100010 01101100 01100101 01100101 01110000 01101001 01101110 01100111


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Mar 4, 2013)

Banned for not banning


----------



## nukeboy95 (Mar 4, 2013)

shoyrumaster11 said:


> Banned for not banning


banned cuz i did (translate the binary)


----------



## Coltonamore (Mar 4, 2013)

Banned because, how do you translate that? Google Chrome won't let me. Are you trolling me?


----------



## alex_0706 (Mar 4, 2013)

banned because i can translate it


----------



## Coltonamore (Mar 4, 2013)

banned so what does it translate to?


----------



## nukeboy95 (Mar 5, 2013)

banned cuz translate it here http://home.paulschou.net/tools/xlate/


----------



## Coltonamore (Mar 8, 2013)

Banned, because who cares what it translates to anyway.


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Mar 8, 2013)

Banned because:



Now let's find the Polybius Source code!!


----------



## Coltonamore (Mar 8, 2013)

Banned, because (faceplum) WTF DID I JUST WATCH AND HEAR!!! THAT IS SOME CRAZY CRAP RIGHT THERE!


----------



## nukeboy95 (Mar 11, 2013)

banned cuz i want Polybius (or ill take some lsd)


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Mar 11, 2013)

Banned cuz theres gotta be the source code somewhere online...


----------



## Coltonamore (Mar 11, 2013)

Banned because I would hack it to make people commit suicide. It would happen if what they said in the vid is true, but I don't think so.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Mar 11, 2013)

cherryw17 said:


> Banned because I would hack it to make people commit suicide. It would happen if what they said in the vid is true, but I don't think so.


banned cuz there was a "soo cald" version that made one personcommit suicide


----------



## Coltonamore (Mar 11, 2013)

Banned, (faceplum)


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 12, 2013)

Unbanned cause meh.
I don't ban people ;3


----------



## nukeboy95 (Mar 12, 2013)

banned for not banning
unbanned for being dinohscene
rebanned cuz PAWER abusive


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Mar 12, 2013)

Banned cuz of this:



Like it or ELSE!!!!!!


----------



## nukeboy95 (Mar 12, 2013)

banned for posting a youtube video in your post
HIDDEN TXT


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Mar 12, 2013)

Banned cuz you didn't watch it!


----------



## nukeboy95 (Mar 12, 2013)

banned cuz no
look more hidden txt


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Mar 12, 2013)

Banned for no real reason, just felt like it!


----------



## nukeboy95 (Mar 12, 2013)

banned for felling like it
three time in a row hidden txt has been here but no on has banned me for it


----------



## Jiehfeng (Mar 12, 2013)

bannned for saying banned for felling like it


----------



## Coltonamore (Mar 12, 2013)

Banned because, WHO CARES ANYWAY!!!


----------



## Jiehfeng (Mar 12, 2013)

banned for not caring about the obvious.


----------



## Coltonamore (Mar 12, 2013)

Banned because, damn.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Mar 12, 2013)

banned cuz


----------



## Coltonamore (Mar 12, 2013)

Banned, because WHAT THE CRAP!


----------



## nukeboy95 (Mar 12, 2013)

banned for saying the name of a inventor


----------



## Coltonamore (Mar 15, 2013)

Banned because I don't care.


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 21, 2013)

Unbanned cause I'm nice ;3


----------



## Coltonamore (Mar 21, 2013)

Banned because (facepalm)


----------



## Castiel (Mar 24, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


> -Snip-


Banned because that place is on Transformers


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Apr 2, 2013)

FrozenIndignatio said:


> Banned cuz forsooth...


BANNED CUZ FI I MISSED YOU AGAIN.


----------



## koimayeul (Apr 2, 2013)

Banned because has dildo in his name.


----------



## ShakeBunny (Apr 6, 2013)

Banned because there's nothing wrong with dildos. Stop being a bigot.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Apr 6, 2013)

Banned for having 12 likes


----------



## Ubuntuの刀 (Apr 6, 2013)

Banned cuz ur combos in umvc3 suck.


----------



## Coltonamore (Apr 8, 2013)

Banned cuz I don't really give a f**k!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NukaCamz (Apr 9, 2013)

You are banned for showing pussy on youtube


----------



## nukeboy95 (Apr 9, 2013)

banned for being new here


----------



## Coltonamore (Apr 9, 2013)

NukaCamz said:


> You are banned for showing pussy on youtube


WTF are you talking about? Banned cuz I only have an unfinished lp on my channel and a video with my cats.





nukeboy95 said:


> banned for being new here


Banned because he is new.


----------



## _kbnft (Apr 10, 2013)

Banned for missing the joke.


----------



## xalphax (Apr 12, 2013)

You are banned because I am back from a long hiatus, now where is the old crew? Toni Plutonij still around?


----------



## alex_0706 (Apr 12, 2013)

banned because your country flag looks like mine


----------



## Jiehfeng (Apr 12, 2013)

Banned cause you posted at Today at 8:03 PM


----------



## nukeboy95 (Apr 12, 2013)

banned for not being in the great U S A


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 13, 2013)

Intrusive ban demandant of one's missing "n"

THERE WILL BE JUSTICE!!!


----------



## xalphax (Apr 13, 2013)

Banned because ponies!


----------



## nukeboy95 (Apr 13, 2013)

banned cuz COLORS


----------



## Jiehfeng (Apr 13, 2013)

Banned cause you're not a priest.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Apr 13, 2013)

banned cus i am


The Catboy said:


> Seems like no one is interested in becoming priests, so fuck it.
> 
> 
> You two are now Priests with Rydian!
> The Temp has spoken onto me to make this so! ;O;


----------



## Jiehfeng (Apr 13, 2013)

Banned cause you're not a real priest.


----------



## alex_0706 (Apr 13, 2013)

banned because spideman is outdated


----------



## xalphax (Apr 13, 2013)

Banned because I love spiderman, and I am sad my spiderman pajamas don't fit me anymore...


----------



## Jiehfeng (Apr 13, 2013)

Banned cause you are frickin right!


----------



## xalphax (Apr 13, 2013)

Banned because I never went to Sri Lanka, is it nice there?


----------



## ComeTurismO (Apr 13, 2013)

Banned because I said so.


----------



## Minox (Apr 13, 2013)

Banned for being a lazy bum and not giving a proper reason.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Apr 14, 2013)

Banned for being a former staff.



xalphax said:


> Banned because I never went to Sri Lanka, is it nice there?


 
It is nice, only in the countryside, ahh relaxing places.
The city sides are being developed. It's OK. Better than India at least


----------



## Minox (Apr 14, 2013)

Banned because I'm going to be a sleazy twat and ban you for banning me for being a former staff member.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Apr 14, 2013)

banned cuz why are you a former staff p1ngpong weird you out of a job?


----------



## Minox (Apr 14, 2013)

Banned because I had more important matters such as studies to take care of ;>


----------



## PotatoJuice (Apr 14, 2013)

Banned because nosaer tnerappa on rof sdrawkcab segassem gnipyt fo stifeneb eht dnatsrednu tonnac elpoep tsom.


----------



## _kbnft (Apr 14, 2013)

Banned for typing hsirebbig. Typing forwards is best.


----------



## DarkRey (Apr 14, 2013)

banned cuz you deserve a fine moustachee ban!


----------



## xalphax (Apr 14, 2013)

Banned 'cause our country flags match.


----------



## _kbnft (Apr 15, 2013)

Banned because we're getting some old temper love.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Apr 15, 2013)

banned cuz *I SAID SO*


----------



## Coltonamore (Apr 16, 2013)

Banned because I might be going to a school dance on Thursday.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Apr 16, 2013)

banned cuz why you not in cCorrupt a wish


----------



## Coltonamore (Apr 17, 2013)

Banned because I also have to do things in my personal life. (Duh) and (facepalm) I'm so weird aren't I?


----------



## alex_0706 (Apr 21, 2013)

01111001 01101111 01110101 0100000 01100001 01110010 01100101 0100000 01100010 01100001 01101110 01101110 01100101 01100100 0100000 01100010 01100101 01100011 01100001 01110101 01110011 01100101 0100000 01110100 01101000 01101001 01110011 0100000 01101001 01110011 0100000 01100010 01101001 01101110 01100001 01110010 01111001

(its binary)


----------



## nukeboy95 (Apr 21, 2013)

alex_0706 said:


> 01111001 01101111 01110101 0100000 01100001 01110010 01100101 0100000 01100010 01100001 01101110 01101110 01100101 01100100 0100000 01100010 01100101 01100011 01100001 01110101 01110011 01100101 0100000 01110100 01101000 01101001 01110011 0100000 01101001 01110011 0100000 01100010 01101001 01101110 01100001 01110010 01111001
> 
> (its binary)


warned for real cuz


			
				the rules said:
			
		

> - We are an English speaking community. Please post in legible English *ONLY*.


----------



## alex_0706 (Apr 22, 2013)

warned because the binary is translated from english.
and all pc code is in binary so we're technicaly speaking binary.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Apr 28, 2013)

banned for LIFE do to "insert here"


----------



## alex_0706 (Apr 28, 2013)

banned because you should be nice to your senior members


----------



## nukeboy95 (Apr 28, 2013)

banned cuz senior? i have 6 times more posts than you


----------



## alex_0706 (Apr 28, 2013)

banned because senior members are members who signed up before the person who posted the you are banned post


----------



## nukeboy95 (Apr 28, 2013)

banned cuz age of accounts dont matter its posts that matter


----------



## alex_0706 (Apr 28, 2013)

banned cuz hoenn is a atifictal created world in pokemon based on the map of japan


----------



## _kbnft (May 5, 2013)

Banned cuz Hou-ou-in Ky-ou-ma!


----------



## alex_0706 (May 6, 2013)

banned cuz 12 post in 5 years is to low


----------



## Coltonamore (May 6, 2013)

Banned so I can beat up a bunch of crap heads.


----------



## _kbnft (May 7, 2013)

Banned for getting your hands dirty.


----------



## alex_0706 (May 7, 2013)

banned because there is no bot in this topic​


----------



## Coltonamore (May 7, 2013)

Banned, because I'm talking about sons of bitches at school who won't shut up about crap at school. BELIEVE IT!!!!


----------



## alex_0706 (May 14, 2013)

banned cuz there are aliens out there.


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 14, 2013)

banned cuz


----------



## Minox (May 14, 2013)

Banned for wasting time believing.


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 14, 2013)

banned for un sticking  Respond with GIFs!


----------



## Coltonamore (May 15, 2013)

Banned because I bet you all suck. Believe it!!!!


----------



## alex_0706 (May 16, 2013)

banned cuz: you arnt banned in the reversed dimension parallel to this one


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 17, 2013)

banned till prince spam bot returns


----------



## Camplord (May 17, 2013)

Banned 'cause i want to.


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 17, 2013)

banned for having less them 100 posts


----------



## Koumori_Knight (May 17, 2013)

Banned for having a dead meme for an avatar.


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 17, 2013)

banned cuz it is not a "meme"


----------



## alex_0706 (May 18, 2013)

banned cuz you are spamming the you are banned treath


----------



## Jiehfeng (May 18, 2013)

Banned for saying treath


----------



## LunaWofl (May 18, 2013)

BANANA...
No?
BAZINGA!!!
... err...
BALD!!!
... nope...
BALDERDASH!!!
... oh, now I remember~ 

Banned because I don't have reason to ban you, and thus, am overcompensating with gobbledygook!!!


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 19, 2013)

banned cuz long time no see


----------



## alex_0706 (May 19, 2013)

banned cuz time could be a illusion


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 21, 2013)

banned cuz time cud be fake


----------



## alex_0706 (May 21, 2013)

banned cuz i said that already


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 21, 2013)

banned for being in the EoF


----------



## Coltonamore (May 21, 2013)

Banned so shut up. Purvey sage!!!!


----------



## alex_0706 (May 22, 2013)

banned cuz
 ... beeb beeb** error, no banning command entered


----------



## Coltonamore (May 22, 2013)

Banned *facepalm* I just got dumped.


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 23, 2013)

banned for falling out of a dumptruck


----------



## alex_0706 (May 23, 2013)

banned cuz you said banned


----------



## Coltonamore (May 24, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


> banned for falling out of a dumptruck


*facepalm* You idiot!!!! Thats not what I meant ya dip crap. I meant my gf dumped me. I'm not gonna give up on her though. Manly because, I can't.  Shes my crush you see.



alex_0706 said:


> banned cuz you said banned


Banned for saying random sh*t.


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 25, 2013)

cherryw17 said:


> *facepalm* You idiot!!!! Thats not what I meant ya dip crap. I meant my gf dumped me. I'm not gonna give up on her though. Manly because, I can't. Shes my .


banned cuz i know what you mean i was jokeing


----------



## alex_0706 (May 25, 2013)

banned cuz you banned me before


----------



## Coltonamore (May 25, 2013)

Banned cuz I'm gonna change my username if I can. I'm gonna change it to Coltonamore


----------



## alex_0706 (May 25, 2013)

banned cuz you must ask a mod to do this


----------



## LunaWofl (May 26, 2013)

Banned cuz the mods took away my "n"


----------



## alex_0706 (May 26, 2013)

banned cuz you still have3 n's in your name


----------



## LunaWofl (May 26, 2013)

Banned cuz... THEY... TOOK... MY... N~
NEED IT...
WANT IT...
BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAINS!!!

YOU FOOLS!!! It's not the cake that you should be worried about!!!
THE MAILBOX IS FULL OF CARP!!!
Getting the stench of fish out of it will take forever!!!
Who am I?
Where am I?
Who's gone senile?
IS IT ME!?
TI83+
TI83+!!!


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 26, 2013)

banned for having more then one line


----------



## Camplord (May 27, 2013)

Banned ´cause he can do that whenever he wants.


----------



## Coltonamore (May 27, 2013)

Banned cuz that's a girl idiot!!! Time to use my harem justu on you.
Believe it!!!


----------



## Camplord (May 28, 2013)

Hold it!
Banned because i didn't know that!!!


----------



## Coltonamore (May 28, 2013)

Banned because you have to check the user to find out weather their male or female.


----------



## Coltonamore (May 28, 2013)

sorry for this. the 3ds internet bowser made a double post can a mod delete this post?


----------



## alex_0706 (May 28, 2013)

banned cuz 3ds shouldnt be used to browse the web


----------



## Deleted member 318366 (May 28, 2013)

banned cuz 3ds has no gaems


----------



## Camplord (May 29, 2013)

Banned because i have no idea what "gaems" mean


----------



## Coltonamore (May 29, 2013)

Banned cuz what this fourm needs is a mobile site. Like it used to.


----------



## alex_0706 (May 29, 2013)

banned cuz you arnt a spambot


----------



## Coltonamore (May 29, 2013)

Banned cuz I found out that who I was texting wasn't my crush. She texted me for the first time today. So I asked her if I could call her my gf, right? Well what I got for a reponse was that shes not dating me. It kinda sucks, but I'll think of something. What would anyone have for advise? What would convince her. Advise anyone?


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 30, 2013)

banned for talking about your personal life in the forum of a ban (Use blogs next time)


----------



## Coltonamore (May 30, 2013)

Banned cuz I need advice here!


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 30, 2013)

banned cuz then use blogs


----------



## Coltonamore (May 30, 2013)

Banned cuz I'm to lazy.


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 30, 2013)

banned for being lazy


----------



## Coltonamore (May 30, 2013)

Banned cuz fine then. I'll do it.


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 30, 2013)

banned for agreeing with me


----------



## LunaWofl (May 30, 2013)

Banned cuz I just so happen to be around.


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 30, 2013)

banned for lacking letters in your name


----------



## alex_0706 (May 30, 2013)

banned cuz you should bann yourself for having lack of letters in your name


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 30, 2013)

banned cuz i lack no letters


----------



## alex_0706 (May 30, 2013)

banned cuz you should go to japan since hoen is based on a part of the map of japan


----------



## Coltonamore (May 31, 2013)

Banned so shut up.
I bet you suck at life.
BELIEVE IT!!!!


----------



## alex_0706 (May 31, 2013)

banned cuz you watch anime too


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 1, 2013)

banned for being here 3 year and have less than 200 posts


----------



## _kbnft (Jun 2, 2013)

Banned cuz having more than 200 posts is mainstream.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 2, 2013)

BANNED cuz i have 16.6666666667 times more posts than you


----------



## alex_0706 (Jun 2, 2013)

banned cuz you are spamming in the you are banned game, and that is the reason why you have so much posts.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jun 2, 2013)

Banned because EoF posts don't count up to your post count!


----------



## Camplord (Jun 3, 2013)

Banned because they should count! (Unless spamming ofc...)


----------



## Coltonamore (Jun 3, 2013)

Banned cuz who here watches bleach? Its pretty good so far. I've been watching them on youtube. It's a good one.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 3, 2013)

banned for illegally watching it


----------



## alex_0706 (Jun 3, 2013)

banned cuz he watched it legally, the uploader is iligal


----------



## Camplord (Jun 3, 2013)

Banned because it doesnt matter.


----------



## Coltonamore (Jun 3, 2013)

Banned cuz I agree its not illegal to watch a TV show for free on the Internet. It's just the provider that's being illegal by uploading the episodes. Yes it does not matter anyway to me.


----------



## _kbnft (Jun 4, 2013)

Banned cuz I dont watch Bleach but i follow the manga, its pretty awesome if you follow it to the end. As far the anime goes, they finished it on a stupid arc so prepare to be dissapointed.


----------



## alex_0706 (Jun 4, 2013)

banned cuz the mods are to lazy to bann you


----------



## Coltonamore (Jun 5, 2013)

Banned cuz, LOL!!! I get it.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 5, 2013)

banned cuz what going on here?


----------



## alex_0706 (Jun 5, 2013)

banned cuz you dont get it.


----------



## Camplord (Jun 5, 2013)

Banned because i also dont get it.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 5, 2013)

banned cuz get what?


----------



## Coltonamore (Jun 5, 2013)

Banned cuz what it means is that if the mods don't ban you cuz there to lazy, we will!!!!! Do you get it now?


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 5, 2013)

banned do to ban me na


----------



## Coltonamore (Jun 5, 2013)

Banned for not making sence and replying instantly.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 5, 2013)

banned cuz ;rgweigiansdind;iona;idskn;bisfn
am i doing it right?


----------



## Coltonamore (Jun 5, 2013)

Banned cuz WTF IS THAT!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 5, 2013)

banned cuz


Coltonamore said:


> Banned for not making sence.


i was making no "sence"


----------



## Camplord (Jun 5, 2013)

Banned for being a grammar-nazi.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 5, 2013)

banned for posting at "Location? Screw that."


----------



## alex_0706 (Jun 6, 2013)

banned cuz it has so much spell errors.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 7, 2013)

banned cuz


----------



## DarkRey (Jun 7, 2013)

banned for using an overused reason ;P


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 8, 2013)

banned cuz


----------



## Camplord (Jun 8, 2013)

Banned 'cause


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 8, 2013)

banned cuz


----------



## DarkWork0 (Jun 9, 2013)

Banned because you think the xbox one will be penis shaped so you can prove you suck more than it does.


----------



## Coltonamore (Jun 13, 2013)

Banned cuz wtf was that!?


----------



## _kbnft (Jun 13, 2013)

Banned because you're still using PTS Naruto as your avatar. Move on to Shippuden, dattebayo!


----------



## Ethevion (Jun 13, 2013)

Banned because you're forcing me to like your post when I hate it


----------



## Camplord (Jun 14, 2013)

banned 'cause you have no obligation to do it.


----------



## Coltonamore (Jun 16, 2013)

Banned cuz, Ka, Me, Ha, Me,     Haaaaaaaa


----------



## RedCoreZero (Jun 17, 2013)

Banned for having a Dragon Ball avatar over Z


----------



## GameWinner (Jun 17, 2013)

Banned for not preferring Dragon Ball over Z.


----------



## Coltonamore (Jun 17, 2013)

Banned cuz it doesn't matter to me. Because all of those series are awesome.


----------



## RedCoreZero (Jun 17, 2013)

Banned because he likes GT


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 17, 2013)

banned for posting


----------



## Coltonamore (Jun 17, 2013)

Banned cuz do you think FI was really annoying last year? I think so.


----------



## iMasaru (Jun 18, 2013)

Banned for claiming to be a "super sayin" and not a "super saiyan".


----------



## Xarsah16 (Jun 19, 2013)

Banned for using the incorrect terminology, as the correct term is "Saiyajin"!


----------



## Kalker3 (Jun 19, 2013)

Banned for helping bunnies dominating the world.


----------



## Xarsah16 (Jun 19, 2013)

Banned for being a new member.


----------



## Kalker3 (Jun 19, 2013)

Ouch, that hurt! 
Banned for saying that Hyrule is located in the USA.


----------



## iMasaru (Jun 19, 2013)

Banned coz i like your avatar :3


----------



## Xarsah16 (Jun 20, 2013)

banned for use of inspirational quote in your sig XD


----------



## Deleted member 319809 (Jun 22, 2013)

Banned for having only 3 internets as of this writing.


----------



## Xarsah16 (Jun 22, 2013)

banned 'cuz I'm not yo gurl. 

just kidding


----------



## _kbnft (Jun 22, 2013)

So you are?    Banned for being too active on the forums. 


Although its kinda nice seeing more members


----------



## Deleted member 319809 (Jun 23, 2013)

Banned for implying Xarsah16 is mah gurl.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 23, 2013)

banned cuz we need moar "gurl" on the temp


----------



## Xarsah16 (Jun 23, 2013)

banned 'cuz i'm pissed. But it's got nothing to do with you, so I'm sorry.


----------



## _kbnft (Jun 23, 2013)

Banned cuz you can vent it on here or in the blogs, there's always someone willing to listen. Or you can look at this all day.


Spoiler








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Of2HU3LGdbo


----------



## Kalker3 (Jun 23, 2013)

Banned for using spoilers.


----------



## _kbnft (Jun 25, 2013)

Banned for reading spoilers.

Also Project X Zone is out.


----------



## Deleted member 319809 (Jun 28, 2013)

Banned because I can't pronounce your name. It's only consonants!


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 28, 2013)

Nebuleon banned for not tagging


----------



## Deleted member 319809 (Jun 28, 2013)

nukeboy95 Banned for having part of Windows 95 in your username.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 28, 2013)

@Nebuleon
banned for having mario in you avatar


----------



## Deleted member 319809 (Jun 28, 2013)

nukeboy95

Banned for having Mudkip in yours.

[easiest reply ever]


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 28, 2013)

Nebuleon banned for being in Canada


----------



## Deleted member 319809 (Jun 28, 2013)

nukeboy95 Banned for having a signature that's ugly in the dark theme.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 28, 2013)

banned for being in dark theme


----------



## Kalker3 (Jun 28, 2013)

You're banned for banning people who are banning you because you banned them.


----------



## _kbnft (Jun 28, 2013)

Banned for triple posting.


----------



## Kalker3 (Jun 28, 2013)

Banned for posting 12 messages in 5 years.


----------



## Coltonamore (Jun 29, 2013)

Banned, cuz who gives a shit!


----------



## Kalker3 (Jun 29, 2013)

Banned, 'cuz I give a shit.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jul 1, 2013)

Gabe_Newell banned for not having the summer sale right now


----------



## Coltonamore (Jul 1, 2013)

Banned for skipping users.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jul 4, 2013)

banned for being in the EoF ON A MONDAY
*sniff* a Monday 
how inconsiderate are you *sniff*


----------



## Kalker3 (Jul 4, 2013)

Banned because I don't get it...
What's wrong with being on the EoF on a monday?


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jul 4, 2013)

O:
I...
I...
I...


```
/IPBAN [USER=327028]Kalker3[/USER] TIME="LIFE" MESSAGE="BANNED FOR LIFE FOR NOT KNOWING WHY TO NOT POST ON A MONDAY"
```


----------



## Kalker3 (Jul 4, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


> O:
> I...
> I...
> I...
> ...


 


```
/IPUNBAN [USER=327028]Kalker3[/USER] TIME="LIFE" MESSAGE="UNBANNED BY USING CHEATS"
```
 

```
/IPBAN [USER=327028]nukeboy95[/USER] TIME="LIFE" MESSAGE="BANNED FOR LIFE FOR BANNING AN INNOCENT PERSON"
```


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jul 4, 2013)

Kalker3 said:


> ```
> /IPUNBAN [USER=327028]Kalker3[/USER] TIME="LIFE" MESSAGE="UNBANNED FOR USING CHEATS"
> ```
> 
> ...


 
/warn ISP ="user has been torrenting and hacking servers" user= "Kalker3"

banned for quoting


----------



## Kalker3 (Jul 4, 2013)

Scheiße! They found out! Prepare the escape pod!
You may think you have won, but remember this.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jul 4, 2013)

banned for not banning


----------



## Kalker3 (Jul 5, 2013)

Banned for being a water-type Pokemon.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jul 5, 2013)

banned for not being a starter


----------



## Xarsah16 (Jul 6, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


> banned for not being a starter


Banned for being a sir


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jul 6, 2013)

Xarsah16 said:


> Banned for being a sir



a gentleman's banned to you


----------



## Kalker3 (Jul 6, 2013)

Banned because I can't see your eyes.


----------



## Coltonamore (Jul 6, 2013)

Banned cuz I really wish I could just get Minecraft sooner.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jul 7, 2013)

banned for not having MineCraft


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Jul 7, 2013)

Finally I found this game. Ahem, BANNED FOR BEING A MUDKIP FANATIC!!!


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jul 7, 2013)

banned for loosing your cap lock key half way though your sentence


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Jul 7, 2013)

BANNED! FOR NOT USING THE FULL AUTHORITY OF USING THE POWER OF CAPLOCKS ON THIS TOPIC.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jul 7, 2013)

SԀ∀Ɔ ɥʇıʍ ǝɯ ƃuıpuılq ɹoɟ pǝuuɐq


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Jul 7, 2013)

BANNED for making me dizzy with your upside-down post _@


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jul 7, 2013)

banned for being dizzy


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Jul 7, 2013)

Banned for changing the font style​


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jul 7, 2013)

banned for making the worst post ever


----------



## Coltonamore (Jul 8, 2013)

Banned cuz I'm starting to get annoyed!


----------



## Xarsah16 (Jul 8, 2013)

Banned because I've never heard of ya


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jul 8, 2013)

Coltonamore said:


> Banned cuz I'm starting to get annoyed!


 
banned cuz a same to you too


----------



## Coltonamore (Jul 8, 2013)

Banned cuz idiot!!!! Also if anyone doesn't know, I used to be cherryw17 but I changed my username. Damn life sucks!!!


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jul 8, 2013)

O: i wonder where cherry went


banned for changing your name


----------



## Coltonamore (Jul 8, 2013)

banned cuz thats me, and I like my new username better.


----------



## alex_0706 (Jul 10, 2013)

banned cuz you changed your username


----------



## Enchilada (Jul 10, 2013)

You are banned because you have numbers in your name.


----------



## Coltonamore (Jul 10, 2013)

Banned cuz I got a new phone


----------



## alex_0706 (Jul 11, 2013)

banned cuz you started posting here


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jul 11, 2013)

banned

for

being

post 

number

"60908"


----------



## alex_0706 (Jul 11, 2013)

banned for beiing number 60909


----------



## Coltonamore (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for banning other users on the post #.


----------



## alex_0706 (Jul 11, 2013)

banned for saying someting


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jul 11, 2013)

banned for not spending money on the "steam summer sale"


----------



## Kalker3 (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for having a Steam account.


----------



## Xarsah16 (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for making post #60914 in this thread.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jul 12, 2013)

banned for not being post # "777"


----------



## alex_0706 (Jul 12, 2013)

banned for being banned


----------



## _kbnft (Jul 12, 2013)

Banned for not living in my country.


----------



## alex_0706 (Jul 12, 2013)

banned cuz your country is a idiotic country


----------



## _kbnft (Jul 12, 2013)

Banned for racism


----------



## alex_0706 (Jul 12, 2013)

banned cuz your country flag said it itself


----------



## Coltonamore (Jul 13, 2013)

Banned because, I don't consent to searches!!!


----------



## alex_0706 (Jul 13, 2013)

banned for unknown reasons.


----------



## Coltonamore (Jul 13, 2013)

banned because you don't have any reason


----------



## Xarsah16 (Jul 16, 2013)

Banned because you like One Piece


----------



## Coltonamore (Jul 16, 2013)

Banned cuz your a squid , Xarsah16.


----------



## _kbnft (Jul 17, 2013)

Banned cuz its not a squid; but Kenny from South Park (girl form).


----------



## Coltonamore (Jul 17, 2013)

banned cuz he is a squid, believe it!!!!


----------



## Kalker3 (Jul 17, 2013)

Banned because I don't believe it.


----------



## alex_0706 (Jul 17, 2013)

banned cuz your profile pricture isnt 32bit quality


----------



## Xarsah16 (Jul 17, 2013)

Banning alex_0706 and _kbnft because I am not a squid - I am Rosa the Subrosian - clearly you are also banned for having not played enough Zelda. Banning Coltonamore because he clearly missed the facts that I am NOT a he, and that I am not a squid.

How do y'all like the taste of my banhammer? 

Now, if my eyes were small and bright yellow, would you think I was an orange Jawa? XD


----------



## alex_0706 (Jul 17, 2013)

banned cuz i played zelda for the nes and the snes


----------



## Coltonamore (Jul 17, 2013)

Banned cuz, lol I knew you where a girl, I was just messing with you, plus I stole the squid joke from Sky Does Minecraft. You fell for it,  lol xD


----------



## alex_0706 (Jul 17, 2013)

baned cuz im not a girl.


----------



## Coltonamore (Jul 18, 2013)

Banned cuz that post wasnt for you, you ninjad me ya greedy basterd.


----------



## _kbnft (Jul 18, 2013)

BannedKai!


----------



## Coltonamore (Jul 18, 2013)

Banned for making a good reference to bleach, its another way of saying bonkai I think.


----------



## Xarsah16 (Jul 18, 2013)

Banned because I totally missed your Sky Does Minecraft joke. XD


----------



## Kalker3 (Jul 18, 2013)

Banned for not understanding that it was a majestic butter joke.


----------



## Xarsah16 (Jul 18, 2013)

Banned because I have no idea what the fuck you just said


----------



## Kalker3 (Jul 18, 2013)

Banned because... *smashes keyboard and walks away because Xarsah isn't in the sky army* (Not subscribed to Sky Does Minecraft)


----------



## Coltonamore (Jul 18, 2013)

Banned cuz for the lolz


----------



## _kbnft (Jul 19, 2013)

Banned because Ichigo is not located in Hidden Leaf Village.


----------



## Coltonamore (Jul 19, 2013)

Banned cuz I know that, and does it really matter?


----------



## Kalker3 (Jul 19, 2013)

Banned because it does. *Prepares to be banned because there are no dangos in France*


----------



## Coltonamore (Jul 19, 2013)

Banned, cuz budder!!!


----------



## Kalker3 (Jul 19, 2013)

Banned because fiash.


----------



## Coltonamore (Jul 19, 2013)

Banned cuz heres my version of it, feeaaassssh!!!!


----------



## Xarsah16 (Jul 19, 2013)

Banned because your avatar is a strawberry.


----------



## Coltonamore (Jul 19, 2013)

Banned cuz, wait, say what!!!!!???? What the heck do you mean? Please, don't do dis!!!!


----------



## _kbnft (Jul 20, 2013)

Banned because it looks more like a banana


----------



## Coltonamore (Jul 20, 2013)

Banned cuz,.I'm not a fruit, I'm a frickin soul reaper!!!


----------



## Xarsah16 (Jul 20, 2013)

Banned because Coltonamore doesn't know the names of fruits in Japanese 

(Ichigo means Strawberry in Japanese, which is why I said your avatar is a strawberry. XD)


----------



## Coltonamore (Jul 20, 2013)

Banned cuz, I didn't know that til now. I r totally smart!!!!!


----------



## Kalker3 (Jul 20, 2013)

Banned for being 



Spoiler



Shinigami, Quincy, Hollow and Human


 
Don't read the spoiler if you're not up to date


----------



## _kbnft (Jul 20, 2013)

Banned because there are no Dangos in France.


----------



## Coltonamore (Jul 20, 2013)

Banned cuz even though I'm not that far in the series, I even knew that before I started watching the show


----------



## Xarsah16 (Jul 21, 2013)

Banned for posting in this thread


----------



## Coltonamore (Jul 21, 2013)

Banned cuz I'm watching soul eater.


----------



## alex_0706 (Jul 21, 2013)

banned cuz im in the country where this site is hosted


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Jul 22, 2013)

Banned! Accept no substitute bans


----------



## Coltonamore (Jul 22, 2013)

Banned for being in japan, the awesome county.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Jul 22, 2013)

Banned! For I am not in mainland Japan, also for being so excited that I am inside a country that's about nature and technology.


----------



## _kbnft (Jul 22, 2013)

Banned for not living in my country.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Jul 22, 2013)

Banned because your country is too idiotic for me to stay in


----------



## Coltonamore (Jul 22, 2013)

Banned cuz I don't consent to searches!!!!!


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Jul 22, 2013)

Banned for that avatar is like Goku but with a sword and stuff


----------



## Coltonamore (Jul 22, 2013)

Banned for replying.


----------



## Xarsah16 (Jul 22, 2013)

Banned because you want revenge. XD


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Jul 22, 2013)

Banned! For breaking the myth of being a girl on the interwebz


----------



## _kbnft (Jul 22, 2013)

Banned cuz I'm also a girl.   :creepysmile:


----------



## Coltonamore (Jul 22, 2013)

Banned cuz for the lolz!!!


----------



## Kalker3 (Jul 23, 2013)

Banned for not giving a good reason to ban people.


----------



## Coltonamore (Jul 23, 2013)

Banned cuz I can do what I want.


----------



## _kbnft (Jul 23, 2013)

Do what you want 'cause a pirate is free, you are BANNED.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jul 25, 2013)

banned cuz _YOU ARE A PIRATE _


----------



## Coltonamore (Jul 25, 2013)

Banned cuz your back.


----------



## Ethevion (Jul 25, 2013)

Coltonamore said:


> Banned cuz your back.


 
Banned because you can't spell


----------



## Coltonamore (Jul 25, 2013)

Banned cuz I'm lazy.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jul 25, 2013)

Coltonamore said:


> Banned cuz your back.


 
banned cuz only for a while (leaving again tomorrow)


----------



## Coltonamore (Jul 25, 2013)

Banned cuz, ok then.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jul 25, 2013)

banned cuz fine then


----------



## Coltonamore (Jul 25, 2013)

Banned cuz I don't consent to pyromaniacs!!!!!!


----------



## Xarsah16 (Jul 26, 2013)

Banned because I don't have a thunder buddy


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jul 26, 2013)

Coltonamore said:


> Banned cuz I don't consent to pyromaniacs!!!!!!


 
banned cuz who told you that i like fire?


----------



## Coltonamore (Jul 26, 2013)

Banned cuz I wasn't talking about you.


----------



## _kbnft (Jul 28, 2013)

Banned for the Inuyasha display picture. Although, I still haven't finished that because it got boring at some point and the tv show I watched it on played reruns so I could never finish where I left off. Anyways, I like the opening and ending songs.


----------



## Coltonamore (Jul 28, 2013)

Banned cuz, yeah, I agree about the themes. I just started watching the show.


----------



## _kbnft (Jul 28, 2013)

Banned cuz you should watch Attack on Titans.


----------



## Coltonamore (Jul 28, 2013)

Banned cuz I've never heard of it, I'll watch it when I fell like it.


----------



## _kbnft (Jul 28, 2013)

Banned cuz if you decide to watch it, please don't change your display picture as a giant, they freak me out.


----------



## koimayeul (Jul 29, 2013)

Banned cuz posting hideous pic!


----------



## RedCoreZero (Jul 31, 2013)

Banned for doube post


----------



## _kbnft (Aug 2, 2013)

Banned for ummm... ummmm making a spelling mistake? idk


----------



## RedCoreZero (Aug 2, 2013)

This


----------



## RedCoreZero (Aug 2, 2013)

_kbnft said:


> Banned for ummm... ummmm making a spelling mistake? idk


 
I knew that was going to happen, banned for pointing that out.


----------



## _kbnft (Aug 2, 2013)

Banned for double posting, hmm is the site having problems? I'm seeing this alot lately.


----------



## Isaac (Aug 3, 2013)

Banned for complaining.


----------



## evandixon (Aug 6, 2013)

I ban Isaac for posting only 3 words.


----------



## pokefloote (Aug 8, 2013)

Banned for complaining about Isaac's complaining (about complaining).


----------



## Dartz150 (Aug 8, 2013)

Banned for Xuphoring about your complain.


Don't make me cry I beg you ;O;


----------



## ENDscape (Aug 18, 2013)

Banned because im waiting for kbnft to ban me. that noob


----------



## _kbnft (Aug 18, 2013)

Banned because you would come back from hibernation just to ban me.


----------



## Xexyz (Aug 20, 2013)

Banned because your "SteamCard" encountered a fatal error.


----------



## pistone (Aug 21, 2013)

banned coz i would come back from hibernation just to ban you all ..........and i did it


----------



## Xexyz (Aug 21, 2013)

Banned because you double posted.


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Aug 21, 2013)

Banned Coz I wuz banned last year but now am back and auto correct thinks bammed is hammer so BAN HAMMER.


----------



## pistone (Aug 22, 2013)

banned coz ...........and you are banned again


----------



## Ubuntuの刀 (Aug 24, 2013)

Banned cuz fuck users. Mods only forum bich.


----------



## blinkzane (Sep 2, 2013)

banned because your default sucks ass


----------



## Coltonamore (Sep 3, 2013)

Banned cuz who gives a shit


----------



## Sheimi (Sep 8, 2013)

Banned cuz you didn't make me a sandwich


----------



## Kalker3 (Sep 8, 2013)

Banned because you're a woman, go make your sandwiches.


----------



## Sheimi (Sep 8, 2013)

Banned cuz I won't make sandwiches


----------



## Kalker3 (Sep 8, 2013)

Banned because you should make sandwiches... please?


----------



## ichidansan (Sep 9, 2013)

banned cus it must be a turkey sandwich.


----------



## Kalker3 (Sep 9, 2013)

Banned because I'm vegetarian.


----------



## ichidansan (Sep 10, 2013)

banned cus tofu turkey?


----------



## Coltonamore (Sep 10, 2013)

Banned cuz I don't really give a fuck.


----------



## Kalker3 (Sep 10, 2013)

Banned because you should start giving a f***


----------



## ichidansan (Sep 10, 2013)

banned for not making a give a fuck sandwich.


----------



## Kalker3 (Sep 10, 2013)

Banned for being nasty.


----------



## Wanderman_Trigge (Sep 11, 2013)

Banned 'cuz u put mayo in this sandwich


----------



## Wanderman_Trigge (Sep 11, 2013)

Banned 'cuz ... WAIT?!? THIS ISN'T MAYO!!!!


----------



## ichidansan (Sep 11, 2013)

banned cus i wasnt trying to be nasty.... honestly. mayo hehe....


----------



## Sheimi (Sep 11, 2013)

Banned cuz it's my sandwich


----------



## ichidansan (Sep 11, 2013)

banned cus im burnt out on sandwiches, I want a pizza.


----------



## Sheimi (Sep 15, 2013)

Banned cuz I ate the pizza.


----------



## Kalker3 (Sep 15, 2013)

Banned for saying cuz.


----------



## ichidansan (Sep 15, 2013)

banned for hating cuz.


----------



## Kalker3 (Sep 15, 2013)

Banned for not starting a sentence with a capital letter.


----------



## ichidansan (Sep 15, 2013)

BANNED FOR BEING A CAPITAL NAZI. =)


----------



## Kalker3 (Sep 15, 2013)

Banned for trying to kill me with a capital storm.


----------



## ichidansan (Sep 16, 2013)

Banned for not being killed by said storm.


----------



## Ubuntuの刀 (Sep 18, 2013)

あなたは日本語を理解していないので、あなたは禁止されています。


----------



## Kalker3 (Sep 18, 2013)

Banned for not using katakana in your sentence.
From what I understood, you're saying the person above you is Japanese? Just curious.


----------



## Ubuntuの刀 (Sep 18, 2013)

Kalker3 said:


> Banned for not using katakana in your sentence.
> From what I understood, you're saying the person above you is Japanese? Just curious.


Banned cuz you didn't use google translate, which says "Because you do not understand Japanese, you are prohibited."
Also, I didn't need to use katakana in my sentence. Tryin to learn Japanese. Srsly


----------



## Kalker3 (Sep 18, 2013)

Banned because you're inciting people to use google translate.
I didn't want to use google translate, and I know katakana isn't used in every single sentence,
I was just banning you for a random reason.


----------



## Ubuntuの刀 (Sep 19, 2013)

Kalker3 said:


> Banned because you're inciting people to use google translate.
> I didn't want to use google translate, and I know katakana isn't used in every single sentence,
> I was just banning you for a random reason.


Banned cuz random reason isn't a reason to ban ヽ(#`Д´)ﾉ


----------



## Kalker3 (Sep 19, 2013)

Banned because it is! (╯°□°）╯︵ ┻━┻


----------



## iMasaru (Sep 29, 2013)

Banned because it most definitely is~  (>^□^)>


----------



## nukeboy95 (Oct 1, 2013)

Banned for having a removed sig.


----------



## Kalker3 (Oct 1, 2013)

Banned for living in the Ocean.


----------



## iMasaru (Oct 9, 2013)

Banned for banning a guy from Hoenn!


----------



## Coltonamore (Oct 30, 2013)

Banned cuz I'm back!


----------



## Kalker3 (Oct 31, 2013)

Banned because you shouldn't have left in the first place.


----------



## Coltonamore (Oct 31, 2013)

Banned cuz you dont know how much is going on with my personal life. I have school, homework, have to hang out friends, dealing with moving witch is happening tomorrow so deal with it.


----------



## Kalker3 (Oct 31, 2013)

Banned because YOU don't know just how much I hate my life right now.


----------



## Coltonamore (Oct 31, 2013)

Banned cuz I hate my life cuz everyone keeps shoving me around witch is pissing me off!


----------



## Kalker3 (Oct 31, 2013)

Banned because I hate my life because my mother thinks that me and my father are crap.


----------



## JohnSmitten (Nov 1, 2013)

You are banned cause you are reading this


----------



## Kalker3 (Nov 1, 2013)

You're banned for writing that.


----------



## Coltonamore (Nov 11, 2013)

Banned cuz your a complainer.


----------



## UltraMew (Nov 17, 2013)

Coltonamore said:


> Banned cuz your a complainer.


Banned for C-C-C-C-COMBO BREAKER! Call of Duty sucks.


----------



## CalebW (Nov 17, 2013)

Banned for dissing Call of Duty.


----------



## Kalker3 (Nov 17, 2013)

CalebW said:


> Banned for dissing Call of Duty.


 

Banned for NOT dissing CoD.


----------



## Coltonamore (Nov 24, 2013)

Banned cuz the only Call of Duty game that I like is Ghosts, every other CoD game just sucks to me. Its just my opinion.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 24, 2013)

Coltonamore said:


> Banned cuz the only Call of Duty game that I like is Ghosts, every other CoD game just sucks to me. Its just my opinion.


Banned for having a wrong opinion.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 29, 2013)

Banned for having no profile pic and assaulting Costello's wife.


----------



## Coltonamore (Dec 1, 2013)

Banned cuz Ooooohh!!!!!


----------



## Kalker3 (Dec 1, 2013)

Coltonamore said:


> Banned cuz Ooooohh!!!!!


 

Banned because that reason in utter nonsense.


----------



## Coltonamore (Dec 1, 2013)

Banned cuz, Lol thats the point!


----------



## Sheimi (Dec 6, 2013)

Banned cuz you didn't make coffee


----------



## Coltonamore (Dec 6, 2013)

Banned cuz I want some hot coffee with my crush!


----------



## Minox (Dec 12, 2013)

Banned because coffee tastes awful.


----------



## Kalker3 (Dec 12, 2013)

Banned because not all coffee are awful. There's one at Starbucks that is delicious.


----------



## TyBlood13 (Dec 15, 2013)

Banned cos you think Starbucks is good


----------



## Coltonamore (Dec 16, 2013)

Banned cuz you didn't get the gta sa reverence.


----------



## caribou007 (Dec 19, 2013)

You are banned because I just found this thread and it's degraded to non-english cell phone texting language, and you are contributing to that.  Kappa


----------



## pistone (Dec 26, 2013)

banned coz the king its here


----------



## Kalker3 (Dec 26, 2013)

pistone said:


> banned coz the king its here


 

Banned because you're no king, you're Spongebob.


----------



## pistone (Dec 26, 2013)

banned coz im the king of the yugioh realm/eof  the  all mighty SpongeboB  ....now show some respect


----------



## Kalker3 (Dec 26, 2013)

Banned because my time travel gadgets are better than a supposedly almighty 4-stars card.


----------



## pistone (Dec 26, 2013)

banned coz you are just wrong 
youuu areeee wrooongggg


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 30, 2013)

Banned due to my otherwise prolonged absence which shall be resumed immediately hereafter.


----------



## Coltonamore (Jan 2, 2014)

Banned cuz I'm going to to kick Sugous ass!!! Damn I hate that guy.


----------



## Minox (Jan 4, 2014)

Banned because I have absolutely no idea who that is.


----------



## Minox (Jan 4, 2014)

Derp


----------



## Black-Ice (Jan 4, 2014)

Minox said:


> Banned because I have absolutely no idea who that is.


 
A character from the bad anime his avatar is from.


Banned for....I dunno you're just banned.


----------



## moledj (Jan 4, 2014)

Banned for banning without reason


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 4, 2014)

Banned because:


Spoiler


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Jan 4, 2014)

Banned for causing pudding wars.


----------



## _kbnft (Jan 5, 2014)

Banned because it's a new plot for Frozens adventure through chocolate mint volcano island called Tales of Indignation.
Make it happen Namco


----------



## Deleted member 318366 (Jan 8, 2014)

Banned because David Says so.


----------



## Nah3DS (Jan 21, 2014)

EZ-Megaman said:


> Banned for causing pudding wars.


 
banned for liking too much


----------



## Kalker3 (Jan 21, 2014)

Banned for not banning dj4uk6cjm.


----------



## playallday (Jan 22, 2014)

.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 28, 2014)

Banned for black and yellow.


----------



## pistone (Feb 7, 2014)

banned for the missed song reference


----------



## Kalker3 (Feb 7, 2014)

Banned for banning pokemanz.


----------



## pistone (Feb 7, 2014)

banned for the number pic with those strange lights


----------



## Kalker3 (Feb 7, 2014)

Banned for not knowing what's a Nixie tube!


----------



## _kbnft (Feb 9, 2014)

Banned for being a mad scientist.


----------



## Kalker3 (Feb 9, 2014)

Banned for using time machines that mustn't exist.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 13, 2014)

Banned for suggesting time machines mustn't exist. I live in one, you know.


----------



## UltraMew (Feb 16, 2014)

Banned for being a moderator.


----------



## Minox (Feb 19, 2014)

Banned for not being one.


----------



## UltraMew (Feb 19, 2014)

Minox said:


> Banned for not being one.


Banned for being a former staff.


----------



## Minox (Feb 20, 2014)

UltraMew said:


> Banned for being a former staff.





Minox said:


> Banned for not being one.


:3


----------



## Ryukouki (Feb 20, 2014)

Minox said:


> :3


 

Banned for being a duck.


----------



## UltraMew (Feb 20, 2014)

Ryukouki said:


> Banned for being a duck.


Banned for not being either Black-Ice or Costello.


----------



## Ryukouki (Feb 21, 2014)

UltraMew said:


> Banned for not being either Black-Ice or Costello.


 

Banned for... oh wait. You're banned for real now.


----------



## GameWinner (Feb 21, 2014)

Shots fired


----------



## TwilightWarrior (Feb 22, 2014)

Ryukouki said:


> Banned for... oh wait. You're banned for real now.


 

whyd he get banned


----------



## ßleck (Feb 22, 2014)

TwilightWarrior said:


> whyd he get banned


 
Banned for not banning anyone.


----------



## Zeliga (Feb 27, 2014)

ßleck said:


> Banned for not banning anyone.


 
Banned because you banned someone who didnt ban anyone


----------



## Social_Outlaw (Mar 4, 2014)

Zeliga said:


> Banned because you banned someone who didnt ban anyone


 
Banned for talking about someone that banned someone, who didn't ban anyone.


----------



## Vipera (Mar 19, 2014)

Banned because the bandwagon was too long


----------



## Kalker3 (Mar 19, 2014)

Vipera said:


> Banned because the bandwagon was too long


 

Banned for being green.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Mar 20, 2014)

Banned because all you had to do, was follow the damn train, CJ!


----------



## DarkAura (Mar 27, 2014)

Banned cuz trains are cool.


----------



## Narayan (Mar 27, 2014)

banned coz i never rode a train.


----------



## _kbnft (Mar 27, 2014)

Banned for banning the Topic Creator.


----------



## FoxObsession (Apr 12, 2014)

Banned for banning the person who banned the topic creator.


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Apr 14, 2014)

Banned because interwebz


----------



## FoxObsession (Apr 14, 2014)

ShinyJellicent12 said:


> Banned because interwebz


Banned for the interwebz containing bad things.


----------



## Kalker3 (Apr 14, 2014)

FoxObsession said:


> Banned for the interwebz containing bad things.


 

Banned for being a new member.


----------



## FoxObsession (Apr 14, 2014)

Kalker3 said:


> Banned for being a new member.


Banned for not being one.


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Apr 17, 2014)

Banned for Mew


----------



## nxwing (Jun 1, 2014)

Banned for being in the moon


----------



## p3rand0r (Jun 5, 2014)

Frostblade said:


> Banned for being in the moon


 
banned for not being in the moon


----------



## nxwing (Jun 5, 2014)

Banned for not having the default avatar


----------



## nxwing (Jun 5, 2014)

p3rand0r said:


> banned for not being in the moon


 
Banned for having more posts than me even if I am here longer than him.


----------



## Kalker3 (Jun 5, 2014)

Banned for double posting.


----------



## Social_Outlaw (Jun 5, 2014)

Banned for talking about someone that was double posting


----------



## nxwing (Jun 5, 2014)

Banned for banning someone that banned me even if I didn't hire a defense attorney.


----------



## migles (Jun 5, 2014)

banned for continuing banning people and camping you are banned thread


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Jun 5, 2014)

Banned because migles and piggles rhyme if you think about it


----------



## p3rand0r (Jun 6, 2014)

banned because yes it does and i hate it


----------



## Kalker3 (Jun 6, 2014)

Banned for hating rhymes.


----------



## p3rand0r (Jun 6, 2014)

banned for not hating rhymes and for the white&black avatar , colors ftw!


----------



## Kalker3 (Jun 6, 2014)

Banned for not noticing that there's also red in my avatar.


----------



## p3rand0r (Jun 6, 2014)

banned because i still cant


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Jun 6, 2014)

Banned because numerical name


----------



## Vipera (Jun 6, 2014)

Banned because too shiny


----------



## kimotori (Jun 7, 2014)

Banned because don't speak good english!


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Jun 7, 2014)

Banned because you're in front of your moni


----------



## Lycan911 (Jun 7, 2014)

Banned because you like Jellicent


----------



## nxwing (Jun 8, 2014)

Bannedmfor having your signature rempved


----------



## Lycan911 (Jun 8, 2014)

Banned for having default avatar


----------



## TyBlood13 (Jun 8, 2014)

Banned for having a broken image in your sig


----------



## Lycan911 (Jun 8, 2014)

Banned for having a sig that is too big and will probably be removed by staff soon


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Jun 8, 2014)

Banned for creeping absol


----------



## nxwing (Jun 9, 2014)

Banned for having 12 in his username


----------



## migles (Jun 9, 2014)

banned for reviving a 1 day old thread


----------



## Lycan911 (Jun 9, 2014)

Banned for having a name that rhymes with Pringles.


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Jun 9, 2014)

Banned for sharing your name with Nikola Tesla


----------



## nxwing (Jun 9, 2014)

Banned for being banned by me


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Jun 9, 2014)

Banned for living in Manila


----------



## nxwing (Jun 10, 2014)

Banned for being a GBAtemp member since 2011


----------



## migles (Jun 10, 2014)

banned for still camping this thread, banning lots of people whit no good reason (being some years old member means its less likely to be banned)


----------



## nxwing (Jun 12, 2014)

Banned because the OP said that you can ban anyone as long as you have a reason


----------



## Coltonamore (Jun 13, 2014)

Banned cuz; Ah dude, what are looking at, Ah dude! You Sicko!!!!


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Jun 14, 2014)

Banned because you're delaying your Mother 1 LP


----------



## alex_0706 (Jun 16, 2014)

banned for having more posts than me


----------



## Deleted member 318366 (Jun 16, 2014)

Banned because thebot.net is a scam 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 lol they never send me method.


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Jun 17, 2014)

Banned for sombrero


----------



## nxwing (Jul 19, 2014)

Banned for saying something that has the word bro


----------



## Lycan911 (Jul 19, 2014)

Frostblade said:


> Banned for saying something that has the word bro


Banned because it's not "bro" but "brero"


----------



## Kalker3 (Jul 19, 2014)

Banned for being right.


----------



## Deleted member 318366 (Jul 20, 2014)

Banned for:



Spoiler



BEROCCAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!

http://www.ispot.tv/ad/7lKF/berocca-mind-and-body-featuring-joel-mchale


Original Song


Longer Version




Sorry but I had to do it  berocca FTW!!!


----------



## nxwing (Jul 21, 2014)

Banned for being annoying


----------



## _kbnft (Jul 21, 2014)

Banned for reviving this game.


----------



## nxwing (Jul 21, 2014)

Banned for being online


----------



## Kalker3 (Jul 21, 2014)

Banned because ZERO IS DEAD.


----------



## Ubuntuの刀 (Jul 23, 2014)

banned cuz you made me write the wrong thing


----------



## nxwing (Jul 25, 2014)

Banned for editing his post.


----------



## TyBlood13 (Jul 25, 2014)

Banned for having less than 1K posts


----------



## Kalker3 (Jul 25, 2014)

Banned for having a Tumblr link in your signature.


----------



## nxwing (Jul 26, 2014)

Banned for having number 3


----------



## CheeseCake (Jul 27, 2014)

Banned for trying to be Bass.


----------



## Kalker3 (Jul 27, 2014)

Banned because that's not Bass.


----------



## CheeseCake (Jul 27, 2014)

Banned for not realizing it's Chaos Lord Bass.EXE


----------



## Kalker3 (Jul 27, 2014)

Banned because no, it's not Bass. It's just Zero wearing a cape.


----------



## CheeseCake (Jul 27, 2014)

Ok you win

Banned because you have too much "justice" on you.


----------



## Kalker3 (Jul 27, 2014)

CheeseCake said:


> Ok you win
> 
> Banned because you have too much "justice" on you.



Banned because you gave me a justice boner.


----------



## nxwing (Jul 28, 2014)

Banned for having a justice boner.


----------



## Kalker3 (Jul 28, 2014)

Banned because you ruined it.


----------



## CheeseCake (Jul 28, 2014)

Banned for not sustaining your "L O V E" of Justice


----------



## nxwing (Jul 28, 2014)

Banned for saying that I was the Chaos Lord but I'm just actually Zero in a new body with a cape.


----------



## Kalker3 (Jul 28, 2014)

Banned for spoilers (somewhat).


----------



## nxwing (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for giving up. (If you know what I mean)


----------



## CheeseCake (Jul 30, 2014)

Banning all you people for being inactive


----------



## nxwing (Jul 30, 2014)

Banned for having less than 20 posts


----------



## Lycan911 (Jul 30, 2014)

ArnoDorian said:


> Banned for having less than 20 posts


Banned for changing your username and profile pic.


----------



## nxwing (Jul 30, 2014)

Banned for being poster #61186 according to Tapatalk


----------



## Kalker3 (Jul 30, 2014)

Banned for using Tapatalk


----------



## Lycan911 (Jul 30, 2014)

Kalker3 said:


> Banned for using Tapatalk


Banned for not liking Tapatalk.
Tapatalk is awesome.
Seriously.


----------



## Kalker3 (Jul 30, 2014)

Banned because I don't hate it.


----------



## Lycan911 (Jul 30, 2014)

Kalker3 said:


> Banned because I don't hate it.


Banned because it sounded like you do :3


----------



## CheeseCake (Jul 30, 2014)

Banned for making assumptions(like everyone else in the universe)


----------



## Deleted member 318366 (Aug 2, 2014)

Banned for looking so delicious!


----------



## CheeseCake (Aug 3, 2014)

Banned for eating all the meat.


----------



## nxwing (Aug 4, 2014)

Banned for being in the US


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Aug 4, 2014)

Banned for bashing US citizens. 

Because 'Murica. Pew Pew Pew!


----------



## nxwing (Aug 4, 2014)

Banned for being poster #61196


----------



## Kalker3 (Aug 4, 2014)

Banned for using the same reason to ban twice.


----------



## nxwing (Aug 7, 2014)

Banned for having a somewhat creepy avatar


----------



## Lycan911 (Aug 7, 2014)

Banned because Death Gun is not creepy, he's just fugly.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Aug 7, 2014)

Banned because this game is moving too damn slow. 
BANBANBAN!


----------



## CheeseCake (Aug 8, 2014)

Banned for being impatient


----------



## nxwing (Aug 8, 2014)

Banned for joining on May


----------



## CheeseCake (Aug 9, 2014)

That Guy Above Me said:


> Banned for joining on May


Banned because you can't read. I joined in July.


----------



## nxwing (Aug 11, 2014)

Banned for joining on July then.


----------



## Pagio94 (Aug 15, 2014)

Banned 'cause I like banning people without any reason


----------



## SirTempest (Aug 15, 2014)

Banned because of banning people


----------



## CheeseCake (Aug 15, 2014)

Banned for not being a Temp-er, You're a Temp-est.


----------



## Kalker3 (Aug 16, 2014)

Banned for being punny.


----------



## CheeseCake (Aug 16, 2014)

Banned for smoking so many cigarettes. Fag=Cigarette in some places.


----------



## Pagio94 (Aug 16, 2014)

Banned because I don't like cheese cakes


----------



## machomuu (Aug 16, 2014)

-


----------



## nxwing (Aug 18, 2014)

Banned for dropping occasionally.


----------



## Boy12 (Aug 20, 2014)

^ Banned for being a new member.


----------



## ßleck (Aug 20, 2014)

Banned for this thread.


----------



## Pagio94 (Aug 20, 2014)

Banned cause you're from the idiot country


----------



## nxwing (Aug 21, 2014)

Banned for being in Italy.


----------



## Pagio94 (Aug 21, 2014)

Banned cause I miss my retrogamer pal from philipines


----------



## Boy12 (Aug 23, 2014)

Pagio94 said:


> Banned cause I miss my retrogamer pal from philipines


 
Banned because you miss your retrogamer pal from philipines.


----------



## Lycan911 (Aug 24, 2014)

Boy12 said:


> Banned because you miss your retrogamer pal from philipines.


 Baned because you banned him for missing his retrogamer pal from Philippines


----------



## CheeseCake (Aug 24, 2014)

That Guy Above Me with the Name I can't even pronounce said:


> Baned because you banned him for missing his retrogamer pal from Philippines


Banned because I can't even pronounce your name


----------



## Minox (Aug 24, 2014)

Banned because I can pronounce your name.


----------



## CheeseCake (Aug 24, 2014)

Banned for being laid off Former Staff man.


----------



## nxwing (Aug 24, 2014)

Banned for banning someone who he said was above him but instead is located in the page before his post.


----------



## Boy12 (Aug 24, 2014)

ArnoDorian said:


> Banned for banning someone who he said was above him but instead is located in the page before his post.


 
Banned because you have your PC running on Windows 8.1 and Ubuntu 14.04.1


----------



## Kalker3 (Aug 25, 2014)

Banned for deleting your own post.


----------



## Lycan911 (Aug 25, 2014)

Banned because the guy in your avatar is about to pull the trigger. Can't wait for the next episode >_<

For those who have no idea what I'm talking about ---> Sword Art Online II


----------



## CheeseCake (Aug 25, 2014)

All you people are banned for being fools. FOOL. FOOL. FOOL.


----------



## Minox (Aug 25, 2014)

Banned because a fool just called another fool a fool.


----------



## Lycan911 (Aug 25, 2014)

Banned because of ●︿●

Gotta love keyboards with emoticons. Touchpal FTW


----------



## Boy12 (Aug 26, 2014)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> Banned because of ●︿●
> 
> Gotta love keyboards with emoticons. Touchpal FTW


 
Banned because you love keyboards with emoticons.


----------



## CheeseCake (Aug 27, 2014)

Banned because you have an extremely pixelated avatar


----------



## Lycan911 (Aug 27, 2014)

Banned for liking Soul Eater.


----------



## CheeseCake (Aug 27, 2014)

Banned because      Excalibur*.


----------



## Kalker3 (Aug 27, 2014)

Banned because "my legend began in the 12th century".


----------



## CheeseCake (Aug 28, 2014)

Banned because it is technically correct. WikiQuotes gave the official dubbed version's quotes instead of the subbed ones from several fan sub groups
http://en.wikiquote.org/wiki/Soul_Eater#Excalibur


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 30, 2014)

Banned because Cheesecake.
There.


----------



## CheeseCake (Aug 30, 2014)

Banned for being an anthropomorphic computer screen.(Or a slice of toast idk really)


----------



## Kalker3 (Aug 30, 2014)

Banned because Master Race.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 30, 2014)

Banned because the [email protected] brings no LOLs.



CheeseCake said:


> Banned for being an anthropomorphic computer screen.(Or a slice of toast idk really)


I'm an anthropomorphic 3DS cart.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 6, 2014)

Banned because you can't ban yourself.


----------



## CheeseCake (Sep 6, 2014)

Banned for double posting.


----------



## Lycan911 (Sep 7, 2014)

Banned for living on the kitchen table.


----------



## CheeseCake (Sep 7, 2014)

Banned for creeping me out


----------



## Kalker3 (Sep 7, 2014)

Banned for making me laugh.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Sep 9, 2014)

Banned for being pregnantful..l


----------



## Lycan911 (Sep 9, 2014)

Banned for liking all of my posts. Seriously, he did that xD


----------



## woutervanesch (Sep 10, 2014)

Banned for having an animated sig!


----------



## Lycan911 (Sep 10, 2014)

Banned because Bortz said it's okay :v


----------



## CheeseCake (Sep 11, 2014)

Banned because "Who is Bortz?"


----------



## Kalker3 (Sep 11, 2014)

Banned not knowing who Spiderman is.


----------



## Lycan911 (Sep 11, 2014)

Banned for having a 3 in your name.


CheeseCake said:


> Banned because "Who is Bortz?"


Bortz


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 11, 2014)

Banned because I don't like contracts.


----------



## R4Liam (Sep 17, 2014)

Banned because 3ds cards don't move.


----------



## nxwing (Sep 19, 2014)

Banned for taking music seriously


----------



## Snailface (Sep 30, 2014)

Banned for wondering why these "banned threads" are so popular on so many forums.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 3, 2014)

Banned because you are questioning the great and powerful ArnoDorian. Lol


----------



## Lycan911 (Oct 3, 2014)

Banned for making us look at your mamas.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 3, 2014)

Banned because it's ironic since I'm a guy. Also, you know about that thread?


----------



## CheeseCake (Oct 5, 2014)

Banned because I don't know what country you're from anymore.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 5, 2014)

Banned because broken images.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 14, 2014)

Banned because new images.


----------



## CheeseCake (Oct 14, 2014)

Banned because


----------



## nxwing (Oct 14, 2014)

Banned for posting a gif


----------



## Deleted member 318366 (Oct 14, 2014)

Banned because I'm going to get banned for saying this but...GOKU IS AWESOME AND SUPERMAN SUCKS AND GOKU CAN KICK SUPERDUPES ASS IN 10 SECONDS!!!












In all caps.


----------



## Rocc0 (Oct 14, 2014)

Well, using Caps Lock is pretty much frowned upon universally (Shift Key master race), so you are banned from the whole Internet for using all caps.


----------



## nxwing (Oct 15, 2014)

Banned for having post #61266


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 16, 2014)

Banned because "私は翻訳に頼る"


----------



## Deleted member 318366 (Oct 23, 2014)

Banned because steven universe doesn't make a scene, he makes an entrance.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 23, 2014)

OBJECTION! That claim is false!




You see here, as supported by every single episode ever, Steven makes an idiot of himself and ruins the thing he was trying to accomplish until the Gems come.



So you see...




YOU ARE THE ONE THAT IS BANNED!
*crowd mumblings*


----------



## Lucifer666 (Oct 28, 2014)

Banned for an abundance of Phoenix Wright images


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 28, 2014)

Banned because stickmen are an excuse for effort in drawings.


----------



## Deleted member 318366 (Oct 30, 2014)

Banned because your avatar looks like a stick figured ghost! Oh No!!!


----------



## Lucifer666 (Oct 30, 2014)

Banned because your avatar looks edgy as hell!


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 30, 2014)

Banned because SATAN


----------



## Lucifer666 (Oct 31, 2014)

Banned because caps!


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Nov 1, 2014)

Banned because... I don't know


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 2, 2014)

Banned because confusion ensued.


----------



## Ubuntuの刀 (Nov 3, 2014)

C-C-C-COMBO BREAKER


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 3, 2014)

Banned because Killer Instinct. Also, this isn't an imageboard.


----------



## Deleted member 318366 (Nov 3, 2014)

Banned because then what is this?


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 3, 2014)

Banned because it is a signature stating "I am a couch potato" in Google Translate japanese. Use your eyes!


----------



## Lucifer666 (Nov 6, 2014)

Banned because massive superiority complex.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 6, 2014)

Banned because


			
				Lucifer666 Tagline said:
			
		

> _all the world needs is me_


Hypocritical much?


----------



## Deleted member 318366 (Nov 7, 2014)

Banned because you are an oreo spin.


----------



## Ubuntuの刀 (Nov 7, 2014)

this thread needs to die already.


----------



## Lucifer666 (Nov 7, 2014)

Ubuntuの刀 said:


> this thread needs to die already.


 
your signature needs to die

back on-topic,

dj4uk6cjm banned because that username took me forever to type


----------



## Deleted member 318366 (Nov 7, 2014)

Right lets commence the topic

Banned because all the world needs is you~


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 7, 2014)

Banned because already stated:


Techie8 said:


> Banned because
> 
> Hypocritical much?


----------



## Lucifer666 (Nov 8, 2014)

Banned because failure to recognise quote from The World Ends With You


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 9, 2014)

Banned because I haven't played that yet!


----------



## Coltonamore (Nov 10, 2014)

Banned cuz I haven't been active here forever!


----------



## Deleted member 318366 (Nov 10, 2014)

Banned because yo, colt! Where ya been? We've missed you here at gbatemp. XD


----------



## Coltonamore (Nov 10, 2014)

Banned cuz I've been very busy with my personal life, and things have just been wired this year. xD


----------



## SamAsh07 (Nov 13, 2014)

Banned cause typo.


----------



## endoverend (Nov 13, 2014)

Banned cause excessive and unnecessary banning.


----------



## Coltonamore (Nov 14, 2014)

Banned cuz I'm MegaMan! xD


----------



## Minox (Nov 14, 2014)

Banned because you went unbanned for a whole 20 minutes.


----------



## Coltonamore (Nov 14, 2014)

Banned cuz its the next day.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 15, 2014)

Banned because thats what the illuminati wants you to think


----------



## Deleted member 318366 (Nov 16, 2014)

Banned because you are one of the very few people who still owns an 8-track player.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 16, 2014)

dj4uk6cjm said:


> Banned because you are one of the very few people who still owns an 8-track player.


Banned because what the heck are you talking about


----------



## Deleted member 318366 (Nov 16, 2014)

Banned because we have proof of your misuse of the tape player, we even have a tape of you admitting your guilt and smug face in court










lol do you deny these allegations?


----------



## DinohScene (Nov 16, 2014)

Banned because you're a smug face.


----------



## Deleted member 318366 (Nov 16, 2014)

Banned because you're a cute face!


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 17, 2014)

Banned because nice photsghoppin skilz lol


----------



## Coltonamore (Nov 18, 2014)

Banned cuz I'm fixing up a ps2, I'm planning on installing a mod chip into it


----------



## Deleted member 318366 (Dec 2, 2014)

Banned because...my one wish.....my number one wish this christmas would be for Janthran to come back to us here at gbatemp and for me to finally find that "A Step in Time Chimney Sweeps" jingle on the radio, damn I want it so badly.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 3, 2014)

dj4uk6cjm said:


> Banned because...my one wish.....my number one wish this christmas would be for Janthran to come back to us here at gbatemp and for me to finally find that "A Step in Time Chimney Sweeps" jingle on the radio, damn I want it so badly.


According to his profile he was active this morning...
surprise
Also banned because radio jingles are evil


----------



## wangtang32000 (Dec 3, 2014)

Banned because seductive Avatar.


----------



## Deleted member 318366 (Dec 3, 2014)

Banned because half man half fox.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 3, 2014)

Banned because you're not really Santa Claus the real real Santa

C'mon guys I'm practically giving you a reason to ban me


----------



## Deleted member 318366 (Dec 3, 2014)

Banned because no, I am a santa business man. Get it right!


----------



## migles (Dec 4, 2014)

dj4uk6cjm said:


> Banned because no, I am a santa business man. Get it right!


banned becuase you revived this thread which was dead since november 18 and had to reply to a ban and didnt banned the other dude again


----------



## Ubuntuの刀 (Dec 4, 2014)

Banned because you won't reveal your location to us


----------



## Deleted member 318366 (Dec 4, 2014)

Banned because dat ass. 



migles...what??


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 5, 2014)

Banned because confused


----------



## Deleted member 318366 (Dec 5, 2014)

Banned because confusion spectrum*


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 6, 2014)

Banned because nonsensical banning


----------



## nxwing (Dec 6, 2014)

Banned for having post #61319 and it rhymes


----------



## Deleted member 318366 (Dec 7, 2014)

Banned because if you like sunsets: song is called Poroshank mah titties, a song for vladimir POTUS...uh I mean pootin!


----------



## migles (Dec 7, 2014)

dj4uk6cjm said:


> Banned because if you like sunsets: song is called Poroshank mah titties, a song for vladimir POTUS...uh I mean pootin!


banned because spam (see picture):


----------



## Deleted member 318366 (Dec 7, 2014)

Banned because in case you haven't been here long enough to notice (Oh you joined in 2013 I see no wonder, the year of shit) I am known or at least used to be known as the spam king around here in this temp! So you better remember it buddy!!


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 8, 2014)

Banned because you better step off if you don't want to be overthrown, bud


----------



## nxwing (Dec 8, 2014)

Banner because I will protect him from being overthrown, bud


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 9, 2014)

Banned because internetzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## SamAsh07 (Dec 21, 2014)

Banned because location unknown.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 22, 2014)

Banned because location Bahrain


----------



## lytro (Dec 22, 2014)

banned for only posting in this thread


----------



## nxwing (Dec 23, 2014)

Banned for having post #61329


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 23, 2014)

Banned because android


----------



## Sammt424 (Dec 23, 2014)

Banned for having ugly profile picture.


----------



## guitarheroknight (Dec 23, 2014)

Banned because CoD.


----------



## Sammt424 (Dec 23, 2014)

Banned cuz of wonder woman


----------



## lytro (Dec 23, 2014)

Banned because CoD.


----------



## Lycan911 (Dec 23, 2014)

Banned because of Fire Emblem.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 23, 2014)

Sammt424 said:


> Banned for having ugly profile picture.


Gee, thanks

Banned because Bunny?


----------



## nxwing (Dec 24, 2014)

Banned for somehiw looking like Baymax


----------



## Deleted member 318366 (Dec 25, 2014)

Banned because I must visit the philippines sometime.




Techie8 said:


> Gee, thanks
> 
> Banned because Bunny?


 
Double banned because you can't keep replying and quoting previous bans especially when you missed the initial post! You've done it several times already, against the rules.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 29, 2014)

Banned because THERE ARE NO RULES






READ THE BOOK


----------



## Lycan911 (Dec 29, 2014)

Banned because you called Kyubey a bunny.


----------



## lytro (Dec 29, 2014)

banned for not being a bunny


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 29, 2014)

Banned due to my boredom. 
*eats the bunny*


----------



## Deleted member 318366 (Dec 29, 2014)

^Banned because I've missed you for some odd reason.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 30, 2014)

Banned because I missed you too my love







No homo


----------



## Deleted member 318366 (Dec 31, 2014)

Banned because we need another shanghai knights movie.



P.S jackie chan kicks ass.


----------



## tony_2018 (Jan 5, 2015)

Banned for mentioning Jackie Chan.


----------



## tozevleal (Jan 5, 2015)

Banned for installing too many wads on your wii!


----------



## DjoeN (Jan 5, 2015)

Banned for not mentioning you where a 1 year subscribed member on 3 jan 2015 of GBATemp!!!

[EDIT]
Damned, that was for Tony_2018!!!


----------



## tozevleal (Jan 5, 2015)

Banned by still using a TI84 has a tetris gaming machine


----------



## marhalloweenvt (Jan 5, 2015)

Banned by using "TI84" words


----------



## tozevleal (Jan 5, 2015)

Banned by overclocking your smartphone cpu to 9000mhz


----------



## marhalloweenvt (Jan 5, 2015)

Banned by overcloking my stupidphone


----------



## tozevleal (Jan 5, 2015)

marhalloweenvt said:


> Banned by overcloking my stupidphone


Banned by banning smartphone hacks


----------



## Deleted member 318366 (Jan 5, 2015)

Ban you all for bumping this thread a week later!


----------



## lytro (Jan 5, 2015)

will ban for bump


----------



## tozevleal (Jan 5, 2015)

lytro said:


> will ban for bump



Banned by a sexy avatar


----------



## Deleted member 318366 (Jan 6, 2015)

Banned because


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 6, 2015)

Banned for piss-poor banning reasons and for allowing this thread to fall into disuse.


----------



## Deleted member 318366 (Jan 6, 2015)

Banned because I can't be beaten by the likes of you! I am the ban (kai) king and challenge you to a duel.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 6, 2015)

Your Ban Kai is no match for my



Spoiler


----------



## Deleted member 318366 (Jan 6, 2015)

Ohhh, so you wanna play rough huh?





Spoiler



Captain Josiah Says:


 





Spoiler



Eat dragon breath!


----------



## lytro (Jan 6, 2015)

Calling yourself a king wont make you one.

Banned for being a peasant.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 6, 2015)

Banned for being present


----------



## lytro (Jan 6, 2015)

banned for being from the past


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 6, 2015)

Banned for being last


----------



## lytro (Jan 6, 2015)

banned for peeing in *dj4uk6cjm*`s drinking glass


----------



## Deleted member 318366 (Jan 6, 2015)

Banned because foxes don't pee and you sir are a princess, not a knight.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 6, 2015)

Banned because if foxes didn't pee, then this wouldn't be a real product



Spoiler


----------



## Deleted member 318366 (Jan 6, 2015)

Banned for not continuing our duel...apprentice.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 6, 2015)

I take all comers. 

Sort of like your mom. 

Also: Banned!


----------



## Deleted member 318366 (Jan 6, 2015)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> I take all cumers.


 
You take all what? 

Banned for taking everyones cum!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 7, 2015)

Banned for killing the conversation for nearly a full day.


----------



## lytro (Jan 7, 2015)

Banned for letting him kill this conversation for nearly a full day.


----------



## Deleted member 318366 (Jan 7, 2015)

Banned because this conversation never happened in a full day.


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 7, 2015)

Banned because reasons


----------



## Deleted member 318366 (Jan 7, 2015)

Banned because Hey! Down in front!!


----------



## VeryCrushed (Jan 7, 2015)

You are sentenced to Buffalo Bills dungeon for posting too much on this thread...


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 7, 2015)

Put the fucking lotion in the basket or you're banned!


----------



## Deleted member 318366 (Jan 7, 2015)

Banned because *whispers in your ear* "The only way to banish me would be to use a whirlwind attack from a muddy cat"


Oops, did I just say that out loud?


----------



## lytro (Jan 7, 2015)

banned for saying it out loud


----------



## tozevleal (Jan 7, 2015)

lytro said:


> banned for saying it out loud



Banned by banning people who speaks louder!


----------



## lytro (Jan 8, 2015)

banned for having bad grammar


----------



## Vipera (Jan 8, 2015)

Banned for giving more GBs to Sony consoles than the counterparts.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 9, 2015)

Banned for beating Omega Ruby already.


----------



## tozevleal (Jan 12, 2015)

Banned by been a snowman!


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because Enderman skin.


----------



## Deleted member 318366 (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because *I am the cutest aboard.*


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 15, 2015)

Banned because shitty movie death


----------



## lytro (Jan 15, 2015)

banned for living in the idiot country


----------



## Lycan911 (Jan 16, 2015)

Banned because Rias is my waifu. You can't have my waifu.


----------



## lytro (Jan 16, 2015)

Banned for watching anime with lots of _plot_


----------



## Ubuntuの刀 (Jan 16, 2015)

Banned because ばかばかばか！


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 16, 2015)

Ubuntuの刀 said:


> Banned because ばかばかばか！


 
Banned because you are a fake clone of me!


----------



## migles (Jan 16, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Banned because you are a fake clone of me!


 
banned because you are gbatemp's Illuminati leader


----------



## Lycan911 (Jan 16, 2015)

migles said:


> banned because you are gbatemp's Illuminati leader


Banned because you're a cutie mark crusader.


----------



## migles (Jan 16, 2015)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> Banned because you're a cutie mark crusader.


banned because telling lies and spreading rumours about me VinsCool being a cutie mark crusaider, blasphemy!


----------



## Vipera (Jan 19, 2015)

Banned because pony link


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 20, 2015)

Banned because no pony link


----------



## CheeseCake (Jan 29, 2015)

Banned for being neked


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 29, 2015)

Banned for being delicious


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 29, 2015)

Techie8 said:


> Banned for being delicious


 
banned because you are not.


----------



## keven3477 (Jan 29, 2015)

banned because I know you were the original link avatar


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 30, 2015)

Banned because keven


----------



## keven3477 (Jan 30, 2015)

banned because you are a Techie


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 1, 2015)

Banned because your signature was removed by the staff


----------



## keven3477 (Feb 1, 2015)

banned because you've noticed something I noticed years ago


----------



## LunaWofl (Feb 3, 2015)

Banned cuz this thread brings back so many memories =3=


----------



## keven3477 (Feb 3, 2015)

banned because ive never seen you before


----------



## LunaWofl (Feb 3, 2015)

Banned cuz iirc I have 10,000 posts in this thread... or something... Havn't been on here for a few years though~


----------



## keven3477 (Feb 3, 2015)

banned because you are older than me on this site


----------



## lytro (Feb 3, 2015)

keven3477 said:


> banned because you are older than me on this site


----------



## keven3477 (Feb 3, 2015)

banned because youre avatar looks like rias from an anime I watched


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 3, 2015)

Banned for the improper use of "youre"


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 3, 2015)

FrozenIndignatio said:


> Banned cuz iirc I have 10,000 posts in this thread... or something... Havn't been on here for a few years though~



Banned for being gone so damn long!


----------



## keven3477 (Feb 3, 2015)

banned for being former staff


----------



## LunaWofl (Feb 3, 2015)

Banned for having your sig removed by staff



Vulpes Abnocto said:


> Banned for being gone so damn long!


 
Banned for remembering me~


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 3, 2015)

How could I ever forget banning you.

Like I am now. 

BANBANBAN!


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 4, 2015)

Banned for no particular reason...


----------



## keven3477 (Feb 4, 2015)

Banned because you don't know your location


----------



## lytro (Feb 4, 2015)

banned because you don´t know his location


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 4, 2015)

Banned because I know all of your locations.


----------



## keven3477 (Feb 4, 2015)

banned for using a smilie


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 5, 2015)

Banned because 'MURICA


----------



## Digital.One.Entity (Feb 5, 2015)

Banned because........ WTF is this again?


----------



## keven3477 (Feb 5, 2015)

banned because you don't know


----------



## playallday (Feb 5, 2015)

.


----------



## keven3477 (Feb 5, 2015)

banned because I prefer brawl


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 6, 2015)

Banned for your senseless brawling!


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 6, 2015)

Banned because you don't like goats.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 6, 2015)

Banned for looking just like half of the population of this forum.


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 6, 2015)

Banned because you did not follow the meme.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 6, 2015)

Banned because I lead rather than following.


----------



## lytro (Feb 7, 2015)

banned for being a liar


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 9, 2015)

Banned for pointing out inconsistencies!


----------



## LittleFlame (Feb 9, 2015)

Banned for pointing out facts


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 9, 2015)

Banned with made-up facts and Brian Williams memories.


----------



## Digital.One.Entity (Feb 9, 2015)

Banned because your only "Former"


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 9, 2015)

Banned because Former is the new In Training!.......or some shit.....


----------



## Retr0Capez (Feb 10, 2015)

Banned because reasons the human mind cannot understand


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 10, 2015)

Banned because doge swag having a fancy signature


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 10, 2015)

Go home, you're drunk.

And banned.


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 10, 2015)

Banned because you are a black sheep, not a goatse.


----------



## Minox (Feb 11, 2015)

Banned for banning Vulpes. That was my job! D:


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 11, 2015)

Banned for being just as jobless as I am.


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 11, 2015)

Banned because you do black grey magic


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 11, 2015)

Banned for.....what the fuck are you supposed to be anyway?


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 11, 2015)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> Banned for.....what the fuck are you supposed to be anyway?


 
Luigi miku from prerelease 3.0, but I dropped support and downgraded to link 2.5 and applied luigi patch on it.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 11, 2015)

Oh yeah, toooootally banned for that shit.


----------



## Minox (Feb 11, 2015)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> Oh yeah, toooootally banned for that shit.


Banned for calling me jobless ;_;



Spoiler



I totally am though 笑


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 11, 2015)

Banned for having a job?????


----------



## Minox (Feb 11, 2015)

Techie8 said:


> Banned for having a job?????


Banned because I successfully confused you :3


----------



## Dter ic (Feb 11, 2015)

Minox said:


> Banned because I successfully confused you :3


 

I'm gonna have to ban you for sexually identifying as an attack helicopter


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 11, 2015)

Banned because... Errm... what?


----------



## LunaWofl (Feb 11, 2015)

Banned for confusion


----------



## Retr0Capez (Feb 11, 2015)

Banned for [MESSAGE REMOVED]


----------



## Retr0Capez (Feb 12, 2015)

This message by Retr0Capez has been removed from public view by Retr0Capez, Today at 9:12 PM, Reason: Am I doing this right?.


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 12, 2015)

Banned for confusion... again.


----------



## Minox (Feb 12, 2015)

Banned for not being very not non-confusing


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 12, 2015)

Minox said:


> Banned for not being very not non-confusing


 
Banned! because not.


----------



## Retr0Capez (Feb 12, 2015)

Banned because I edited a Luigi sprite in Super Mario Bros 3 to look like Link in a rom and it was YOU who made the rom and emulator crash


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 12, 2015)

Banned because you forgot to update to VinsCool emulator 3.0 and still using luigi miku 2.5 unofficial version



Spoiler


----------



## Retr0Capez (Feb 12, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Banned because you forgot to update to VinsCool emulator 3.0 and still using luigi miku 2.5 unofficial version
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


 
Banned cause that Luigi Miku looks scary.


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 12, 2015)

Retr0Capez said:


> Banned cause that Luigi Miku looks scary.


Banned! Because Luigi Miku scares you.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 12, 2015)

Banned for speaking badly of my waifuigi

DAMMIT Vins you're in my way!


----------



## Retr0Capez (Feb 12, 2015)

Banned because.... uh....... REASONS!


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 12, 2015)

Banned because DAYUM look at that signature!


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 12, 2015)

Banned! because your signature isn't fancy.


----------



## Retr0Capez (Feb 12, 2015)

Banned because it IS!


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 12, 2015)

Retr0Capez said:


> Banned because it IS!


 
Banned! because I haven't banned you already.


----------



## Retr0Capez (Feb 13, 2015)

Banned because you have


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 13, 2015)

Banned for making that poor doge deal with it.


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 13, 2015)

Banned because you wear a tie and ducks don't wear ties.


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 13, 2015)

Banned! for beaing a guitar hero knight


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 13, 2015)

Banned because you can't legally drink alcohol


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 13, 2015)

Banned! because you moved from Croatia to USA

(in Canada lagal age to drink is 18  )


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 13, 2015)

Misspelled "legal". Ban!


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 13, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> Misspelled "legal". Ban!


 
Banned! Because you're a grammar Nazi


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 13, 2015)

Banned because how can you spark a genocide over vocabulary?


----------



## LunaWofl (Feb 15, 2015)

Banned because vocabulary is all


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 16, 2015)

Banned because you forgot the period at the end.


----------



## TheHomesk1llet (Feb 19, 2015)

Banned because periods can happen at any time of the month.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 19, 2015)

Banned for reminding me it's time to restock


----------



## Retr0Capez (Feb 20, 2015)

Banned for restocking


----------



## Minox (Feb 24, 2015)

Banned because there's been no bans since Friday. You're all slackers!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 24, 2015)

Banned for necrobumping!


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 24, 2015)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> Banned for necrobumping!


 
Banned you Supervisor power abuser


----------



## keven3477 (Feb 25, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Banned you Supervisor power abuser


banned for and from changing youre avatar multiple times


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 25, 2015)

Banned! for being Oshawott


----------



## keven3477 (Feb 25, 2015)

banned because you are always drunk


----------



## Minox (Feb 25, 2015)

Banned for not always being drunk.


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 26, 2015)

Banned for being sad


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 26, 2015)

Banned for making Ludo sad. 



Spoiler


----------



## LunaWofl (Feb 26, 2015)

Banned for talk of sadness, LET US BE MERRY AND FILLED WITH DRUNKEN JOY!!!


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 26, 2015)

Banned! for drunken joy.


----------



## LunaWofl (Feb 26, 2015)

Banned cuz *hic* II dun rekin *hic* ya knooooooooooes *hic* hau muuuuuh... *barfs* probleming away your drunk iz...
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 26, 2015)

Banned for being drunk in public! 
(literally the dumbest reason to give somebody a hard time, ever)


----------



## keven3477 (Feb 26, 2015)

banned for being a supervisor instead of former staff


----------



## LunaWofl (Feb 26, 2015)

Banned for being neither


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 26, 2015)

Banned! because there is a typo on your title.

It should be written "Fantaisie Impromptue"


----------



## LunaWofl (Feb 26, 2015)

Banned cuz


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 26, 2015)

Banned! because...


I didn't knew.


----------



## keven3477 (Feb 28, 2015)

banned because youre locationn is a distorted reality


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 28, 2015)

Banned for being out of your pokeball after midnight. Naughty thing.


----------



## Lucifer666 (Feb 28, 2015)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> Banned for being out of your pokeball after midnight. Naughty thing.


 
banned for having a cooler badge than me


----------



## keven3477 (Feb 28, 2015)

banned for having more badges than me


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 28, 2015)

banned for having more badges than me!


----------



## lytro (Mar 1, 2015)

banned for having less badges than me


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 1, 2015)

Also banned! for having less badges than me.


----------



## Social_Outlaw (Mar 1, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Also banned! for having less badges than me.


Banned for having 62 amazing personalities and me having more badges than you


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 1, 2015)

Banned because I have more badgers than anyone... 

This can only end well


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 1, 2015)

Logan97 said:


> Banned for having 62 amazing personalities and me having more badges than you


Banned! Because 64*

Forgot to update this thread op.


----------



## lytro (Mar 1, 2015)

Banned for forcing nikolamiljevic to make you cool Vinscool


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 2, 2015)

lytro said:


> Banned for forcing nikolamiljevic to make you cool Vinscool


 
Banned! because he wanted to and I made an avatar for him.


----------



## lytro (Mar 2, 2015)

banned because your answer didn't satisfy me.


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 2, 2015)

Banned! because I owe you nothing.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 2, 2015)

Banned for being far less cool than advertised.


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 2, 2015)

Banned! for being cooler than me


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 2, 2015)

Banned because it's not easy being cheesy.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 3, 2015)

Banned for making cheesy look easy


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 3, 2015)

Banned! for living under a rock.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 3, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Banned! for living under a rock.


 
Banned for merging two characters from the same company whose names both start with "L" and wear green


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 3, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Banned for merging two characters from the same company whose names both start with "L" and wear green


 
Banned! for noticing my cloning strategy.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 3, 2015)

Banned for unethical cloning!


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 3, 2015)

Double ban for confusing cloning with combining!


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 3, 2015)

Banned! because that is my personnality problem, not real cloning :'(


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 3, 2015)

Banned with a reason I unethically cloned!


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 3, 2015)

Banned! for fakecloning.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 3, 2015)

Banned for realcloning


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 3, 2015)

Banned! for not cloning.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 3, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Banned! for not cloning.


 
Banned for raising an army to fight the Old Republic


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 3, 2015)

Banned for being savior of people of the future.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 3, 2015)

Banned for watching Terminator


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 3, 2015)

Banned! for spoiling the true ending.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 3, 2015)

Banned for trying to get other innocent forumers banned


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 3, 2015)

Banned because ban evasion (again)


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 3, 2015)

Banned because Wobbuffet


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 3, 2015)

Banned because your path is blocked by a snorelax.


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 3, 2015)

Banned because Sudowoodo blocked your path


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 3, 2015)

Banned because Ash is an ambitious 10 year old with dreams and you're getting him down


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 3, 2015)

Banned for disallowing me to glitch the game.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 3, 2015)

Banned for using MissingNo


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 3, 2015)

banned for using the cable club escape exploit


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 3, 2015)

Banned for having an obsession with sticking things in the wrong hole (get it together, man!)


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 3, 2015)

Banned for noticing my addiction


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 3, 2015)

Banned for participated in kinky schiz


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 3, 2015)

Banned for not


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 3, 2015)

Banned for wearing a monocle


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 3, 2015)

Banned for hitting a person with glasses......glass......a glass.....whatever.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 3, 2015)

Banned for watching Wreck-it Ralph


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 3, 2015)

Banned for going Turbo.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 3, 2015)

Banned for not making proper use of the Fungeon


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 3, 2015)

Banned because you have no right to tell me how to use my bedroom.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 3, 2015)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> Banned because you have no right to tell me how to use my bedroom.


 
Banned for partaking in even more kinnky schiz


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 3, 2015)

Banned for harassing a supervisor (which is right since you really are going to be banned if you do so  )


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 3, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Banned for harassing a supervisor (which is right since you really are going to be banned if you do so  )


 
Banned for reading the terms and conditions (I wouldn't even think of doing so outside of this thread, btw )


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 3, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Banned for reading the terms and conditions (I wouldn't even think of doing so outside of this thread, btw )


 
Banned for not being a rebel.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 3, 2015)

Banned because literally nobody gave a shit about messing with me like three days ago when I was "former staff".
"Oh he can't do anything he's a has-been" 
When I seriously could have just gone and changed my rank at any time. Would have been super simple.


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 3, 2015)

Banned! because you were an "inactive" action bastard at that time and could ban anyone as a former staff.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 3, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Banned for not being a rebel.


 
Banned for going against the grain


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 3, 2015)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> Banned because literally nobody gave a shit about messing with me like three days ago when I was "former staff".
> "Oh he can't do anything he's a has-been"
> When I seriously could have just gone and changed my rank at any time. Would have been super simple.


 
Banned for not banning them


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 3, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Banned! because you were an "inactive" action bastard at that time and could ban anyone as a former staff.




And I would have done it but nobody ever summoned me properly!


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 3, 2015)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> And I would have done it but nobody ever summoned me properly!




What the fuck is this animation show? O.o
Banned for showing me this bullshit. Watching a random episode and that is so weird, I thought west shows were stupid enough...


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 3, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> What the fuck is this animation show? O.o
> Banned for showing me this bullshit. Watching a random episode and that is so weird, I thought west shows were stupid enough...




Banned for not recognizing Shin Chan, one of the most hilarious cartoons ever! The humor is seriously mismatched to the animation style.


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 3, 2015)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> Banned for not recognizing Shin Chan, one of the most hilarious cartoons ever! The humor is seriously mismatched to the animation style.


 
Banned because I didn't knew that. But seriously it is fucking funny XD
Vulpes Abnocto Bare Ass Godzilla will ban you


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 3, 2015)

Banned for secretly being the devil this whole time


----------



## Raika (Mar 7, 2015)

banned for being too kawaii desu desu desu desu


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 7, 2015)

Banned!for being weeaboo


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 7, 2015)

Banned for improperly spacing


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 7, 2015)

I ban you silly grammar nazi


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 7, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> I ban you silly grammar nazi


 
Banned for thinking you can ban me
Banned again for finding out I'm secretly from the 5th Reich. (We still don't know what happened to the 4th. The entire Reich was sailing over the Bermuda Triangle to attack Texas... Maybe that wasn't the best strategy...)


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 7, 2015)

I banned the 4th reich.

Oh and I ban you too.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 7, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> I banned the 4th reich.
> 
> Oh and I ban you too.





Spoiler: Mother of...











Banned for not capitalizing "Reich"


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 7, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Spoiler: Mother of...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Banned because I forgot to.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 7, 2015)

Banned for being responsible for my avatar


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 7, 2015)

Banned for making my avatar smoking something really strong.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 7, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Banned for making my avatar smoking something really strong.


 
Banned for not realizing it's 'shrooms


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 7, 2015)

Banned for stealing Mario's shrooms.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 7, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Banned for stealing Mario's shrooms.


 
Banned for not experiencing the amazing trip a 1-up gives


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 7, 2015)

Banned for infinite 1-up glitching.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 7, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Banned for infinite 1-up glitching.


 
Banned because "it's not a glitch, it's a feature"


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 7, 2015)

Banned! for abusing a game feature


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 7, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Banned! for abusing a game feature


 
Banned for getting frequent Game Overs


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 7, 2015)

Banned for getting newgame+


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 7, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Banned for getting newgame+


 
Banned because I frequently do


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 7, 2015)

Banned! for doing the thing too frequently


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 7, 2015)

Banned because there's no such thing as too frequently


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 7, 2015)

Banned for


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 7, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Banned for


 
Banned for self-cest


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 7, 2015)

Banned for ego-cest


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 7, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Banned for ego-cest


 
Banned for eagle-cest


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 7, 2015)

Banned for nipple-cest


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 7, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Banned for nipple-cest


 
Banned for lemon zest


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 7, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Banned for lemon zest


 
Banned for neon mess


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 7, 2015)

Banned for breaking GBATemp's brand new neon sign, you monster!


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 7, 2015)

Banned for reporting me to Vulpes Abnocto


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 7, 2015)

Banned because you obviously have no idea how the report system works


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 7, 2015)

Reported you and banned you in the same time.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 7, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Reported you and banned you in the same time.


 
Banned for taking an unnecessary step


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 7, 2015)

Banned for still being not banned.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 7, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Banned for still being not banned.


 
Banned for making the most redundant post in the world


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 7, 2015)

Banned for noticing how I waste my time in this thread right now


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 7, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Banned for noticing how I waste my time in this thread right now


 
Banned for doing the same thing I do


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 7, 2015)

Banned for wasting my time


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 7, 2015)

Banned for talking to yourself to pass time. I think you're going totally insane. You should get that checked


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 7, 2015)

Banned for not understanding my mutiple personnality thread exists for a reason.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 7, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Banned for not understanding my mutiple personnality thread exists for a reason.


 
Banned because we don't know the reason for our own thread


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 7, 2015)

Banned because you are from the past?


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 7, 2015)

Banned because I AM FROM THE PAST, not TotalInsanity4


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 7, 2015)

Banned because time paradoxes are a thing of the PAST HAHA help me


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 7, 2015)

Banned because TotalInsanity changed the future, and changed the past in the same way.
Because of him, Serah died.

Yes you are banned because of him.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 7, 2015)

Banned because that is TOTALINSANITY HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA I NEED HELP


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 7, 2015)

Also double post


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 7, 2015)

Banned for double posting and ban evading.

IP ban incoming, Costello is mad.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 7, 2015)

Banned for banning me for evading a ban despite you being banned by another banned user who was banned multiple times, which is a statement that can be applied to multiple banned users.


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 7, 2015)

Banned for banned bans banning banned users banning banevasive permabanned shitposters like you.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 7, 2015)

Banned because... well shit


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 7, 2015)

Techie8 said:


> Banned because... well shit


 
VinsCool is banned because he's the Link from the Past

Techie is banned for inducing that awful joke


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 7, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> VinsCool is banned because he's the Link from the Past
> 
> Techie is banned for inducing that awful joke


Vinscool is banned because he does not distribute romz loaderz 4freE


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 7, 2015)

You are banned for being free 2Hack


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 7, 2015)

Banned for wishing to play Gamecube games on the Wii/vWii


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 7, 2015)

Banned for running out of ban arguments.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 7, 2015)

Banned for being unbannable. Try THAT one on for size!


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 7, 2015)

Banned for not being able to ban the unbannable.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 7, 2015)

Banned for creating a paradox, creating a black hole that is slowly destroying the world

All things considered, that's a pretty legit reason to be banned XD


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 7, 2015)

Banned for fixing the paradoxe and thus creating a paradoxe


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 7, 2015)

Banned for breaking a pair 'o docks, thus proving you're part of the port strike


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 8, 2015)

Banned for being the only two people banning each other for idk how long.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 8, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Banned for being the only two people banning each other for idk how long.


 
Banned for not participating for I don't know how long


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 8, 2015)

Banned for not knowing how long it has been since someone else participated


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 8, 2015)

Banned for not spoonfeeding me the data while I'm on mobile


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 8, 2015)

Vulpes Abnocto's banned for having his own forum emoji

2Hack is banned for requiring spoonfeeding


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 8, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 is banned for not tagging properly


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 8, 2015)

Banned for not realizing that I didn't want to tag


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 8, 2015)

Banned for making a bs excuse to deflect the blame


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 8, 2015)

Banned for figuring out how I function daily


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 8, 2015)

Banned for not telling me your life story


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 8, 2015)

Banned for never asking


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 8, 2015)

Banned for not taking initiative


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 8, 2015)

Banned for having too much initiative


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 8, 2015)

Banned for not getting on my level


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 8, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Banned for not getting on my level


 
Banned for being lvl1


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 8, 2015)

Banned for quoting me when you could have simply replied to the thread


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 8, 2015)

Banned because it works just as well

... that and I absentmindedly hit "reply" XD


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 8, 2015)

Banned cuz I'm so sleepy


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 8, 2015)

Banned for banning yourself


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 8, 2015)

Banned for not realizing I actually banned you for my sleepiness


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 8, 2015)

Banned for banning [user]VinsCool[/user] (that's right, I'm dragging you back into this mess!)


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 8, 2015)

Banned for not realizing I banned him already and he's not coming back


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 8, 2015)

Banned for being a monster


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 8, 2015)

Banned for not realizing that earlier


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 8, 2015)

Banned for hiding your true nature for this long


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 8, 2015)

Banned for not being Eco-friendly


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 8, 2015)

Banned for being a hippie


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 8, 2015)

Banned for not thinking about the kids


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 8, 2015)

Banned for hugging trees in front of your kids


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 8, 2015)

Banned for not letting me finish in the tree


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 8, 2015)

Banned for being an arborphile (now you can't say you didn't learn anything today )


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 8, 2015)

Banned for assuming I didn't learn anything new today.
Fuck, that exists? Lol


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 8, 2015)

Banned for not proving me wrong yet
Yes, unfortunately


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 8, 2015)

Both of you, 2Hack TotalInsanity4 Banned!

You unbanned me and brought me on this mess again


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 8, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Both of you, 2Hack TotalInsanity4 Banned!
> 
> You unbanned me and brought me on this mess again


 
Banned for being an unappreciative dick

(I didnt mean it don't hate me)


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 8, 2015)

Banned because I hate you.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 8, 2015)

Banned because you hate yourself and thats not ok


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 8, 2015)

Banned because I banned myself since a couple of days and Vulpes laught at me while Action Bastard fights Bare Ass Godzilla.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 8, 2015)

Banned because I have LITERALLY no idea what the heck you just said


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 8, 2015)

Banned for my confused confession.
That's totally insane time 4


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 8, 2015)

Banned for using my username for an uncreative joke that's been used at least 3 times before


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 8, 2015)

Banned because your username is unoriginal and the joke fits well in this thread.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 8, 2015)

Banned because you're VinsUncool


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 8, 2015)

Banned for a joke already made by 2Hack on the Gaitwait hype thread after my clone avatar wave 1.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 8, 2015)

Banned for now knowing how I feel


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 8, 2015)

Banned.

I know your feel. I'm too totally insane time 4.

I mean, I have 65 personnalities


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 8, 2015)

Banned for not seeing a psychiatrist by now


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 8, 2015)

Banned because you were supposed to be my psy


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 8, 2015)

Banned because I am underqualified for this job


----------



## Madao64 (Mar 8, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Banned because I am underqualified for this job


Banned for not taking enough LSD.


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 8, 2015)

Banned for being banned from the gayway hype thread.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 8, 2015)

Banned for having waaaaaay too much


----------



## Madao64 (Mar 8, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Banned for being banned from the gayway hype thread.


Banned for being a member of the hype train crew. ;_;

QQ is un-trackable. ;_;


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 8, 2015)

Banned for not following the rules of the thread and banning the wrong person.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 8, 2015)

Banned for pointing out that I was accidentally banned


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 8, 2015)

Banned for accidentaly being banned.


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 8, 2015)

Banned for not letting me ban someone in time


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 8, 2015)

Banned because


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 8, 2015)

Banned for not stepping it up


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 8, 2015)

Banned for still being lvl1


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 8, 2015)

Banned for not noticing that lvl 1 is the number one lvl to be at


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 8, 2015)

Banned for being number one loser


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 8, 2015)

Banned because it doesn't make sense to be the number one, and a loser at the same time


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 8, 2015)

Banned for not realizing it means being the best at being the worst


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 8, 2015)

Banned because that doesn't stop me from being the best at being the best also, since the best person over all should be the best at being everything including the best and the worst.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 8, 2015)

Banned for having mind-blowing logic


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 8, 2015)

Banned for not having mind blowing logic and thinking it through before attempting to ban me


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 8, 2015)

Banned for foiling my many attempts at banning you


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 9, 2015)

Banned because "small and dusty"
which is not a euphemism.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 9, 2015)

Techie8 said:


> Banned because "small and dusty"
> which is not a euphemism.


 
Banned for not actually listening to my fabulous music


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 9, 2015)

Banned because 2goddamnfab4meeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 9, 2015)

Banned for assimilating with VinsCool


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 9, 2015)

Banned because heh what are you talking about do you live under a rock

I need intervention


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 9, 2015)

Banned for not being intervened by now


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 9, 2015)

Banned because I need Jesus


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 9, 2015)

Banned for not allowing me to ban you for anything that wouldn't sound incredibly discriminatory


----------



## Madao64 (Mar 9, 2015)

Banned for needing intervention.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 9, 2015)

Banned for being late to the party


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 9, 2015)

Banned for not saying me there was a party.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 9, 2015)

Banned for not RSVPing


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 9, 2015)

Banned for being a professional slacker


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 9, 2015)

Banned for banning ppl while I was away


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 9, 2015)

Banned for going away. We missed you. Stop abandoning us 2Hack


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 9, 2015)

Banned because CRUSH THE FEELS


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 9, 2015)

Banned for rudeness


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 9, 2015)

Banned for looking out for me


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 9, 2015)

Banned for 696 posts BICHSES


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 9, 2015)

Crap 2Hack you beat me


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 9, 2015)

Banned for not appreciating my concern


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 9, 2015)

Banned for noticing my post count before me


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 9, 2015)

Banned for double banning. Both of you. Banned. For double banning. The two of you. You are both banned for double banning when you should only ban once. Banned.


----------



## CheeseCake (Mar 9, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Banned for noticing my post count before me


Banned for double posting   being a clone


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 9, 2015)

Banned because sometimes overkill is better

[user]CheeseCake[/user] is banned for posting at LITERALLY the same time as me oh my gosh


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 9, 2015)

You are all banned for banning everyone at the same time.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 9, 2015)

You're banned for causing this. I don't know how, but somehow you're the reason for this. I'm watching you


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 9, 2015)

Banned for watching me

you pervert!


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 9, 2015)

Banned for taking that to a whole new level


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 9, 2015)

Take it to the next level
Because you're banned
I banned you
What even


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 9, 2015)

Techie8 said:


> Take it to the next level
> Because you're banned
> I banned you
> What even


 
Banned for being at the same level as 2Hack


----------



## lytro (Mar 9, 2015)

banned for having a less insane avatar than Techie8


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 9, 2015)

Banned for not having a similar avatar as ours


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 9, 2015)

Banned for creating an elitist like image of our cult.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 9, 2015)

Banned for making a cult-like image of our elite group


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 10, 2015)

Banned for making a group like image of out gang


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 10, 2015)

Banned for associating with whoever the heck the "Out Gang" is. They sound like horrible people


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 10, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Banned for associating with whoever the heck the "Out Gang" is. They sound like horrible people



Banned for not remembering Our Gang.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 10, 2015)

Banned for showing me literally the most annoying reruns tape recordings I ever watched as a child


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 10, 2015)

Banned for having my avatar.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 10, 2015)

Banned for giving us your avatar (literally, you did)


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 10, 2015)

Banned for taking the bait


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 10, 2015)

Banned for taking it.


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 10, 2015)

Banned since my last post was perfect timing


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 10, 2015)

Banned for not realizing that you are VinsCool, so of course you'd post at the same time as him


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 10, 2015)

Banned for Octoposting


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 10, 2015)

Banned for accusing me of being me


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 10, 2015)

Banned for accusing us of being ourselves

VinsCool's banned for saying a word that sounds like "Octopus". Didn't you know they were outlawed?


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 10, 2015)

Banned for me being me accusing me being myself.


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 10, 2015)

Banned for banning the wrong person TWICE


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 10, 2015)

Banned for banning me.


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 10, 2015)

Banned for using an uncreative ban reason


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 10, 2015)

Banned for not letting him express himself


----------



## thorasgar (Mar 10, 2015)

You have been express banned.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 10, 2015)

You have been United States Postal Banned


----------



## lytro (Mar 10, 2015)

buttbanned for no reason


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 10, 2015)

Banned for saying "butt"


----------



## lytro (Mar 10, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Banned for saying "butt"


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 10, 2015)

Banned for incorrectly banning TotalInsanity4


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 10, 2015)

Banned for tagging me


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 10, 2015)

Banned for never tagging so that I don't know that you mentioned me


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 10, 2015)

Banned for wanting him to tag despite him never tagging so that you don't know that he mentioned you.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 10, 2015)

Banned because we've been banning this way long before we could tag anybody. 
In my day to ban somebody we had to scratch usernames on cave walls......


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 10, 2015)

Banned for not implementing tagging 'back in your day'


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 10, 2015)

Banned because tags in my day were just leaves with a little poop on them. Wipe your butt on the leaf and stick it somewhere. You want to tag somebody stick your poop leaf on them. Not only can you see them in a crowd but you can smell them too.....


----------



## BETA215 (Mar 10, 2015)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> Banned because tags in my day were just leaves with a little poop on them. Wipe your butt on the leaf and stick it somewhere. You want to tag somebody stick your poop leaf on them. Not only can you see them in a crowd but you can smell them too.....


Banned because your a supervisor. You sent the Gateway thread straight to jail, I don't like purple and you killed my beautiful and wonderful and splendidous and tremendous and funny and supercalifragilisticexpialidocious dog!

OH! AND 'CAUSE YOU NAMED THOSE DAMN AND SILLY TAGS! HOW I HATE THEM! SO HEAVY! SO SMELLY! SO WONDERFULLY HORRENDOUS!


----------



## BETA215 (Mar 10, 2015)

TAAAAAAAAAGSSSSSS!!! HOW I HATE THEM... MEH...


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 10, 2015)

BETA215

You are banned


----------



## BETA215 (Mar 10, 2015)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> BETA215
> 
> You are banned


U2.

LOL!


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 10, 2015)

Banned for not trying to think of a better ban reason.


----------



## BETA215 (Mar 10, 2015)

Banned for searching/waiting for the easy post, not like me who is going to ban you 'cause:

You're Zelda to hack, which means you're a hackable Zelda.
You live in the underground, which means you don't live in the oversky, and that's a big fail.
You're from Canada, and I'm from Argentina. And Washington was an USA president. And Vulpes is from USA, which means he is a Washington son and a big dude fan of Linux and empanadas with mates dulces (not mate of partner), and also this: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Conclusion? I'm your fan and I miss the Gatewait thread about the release of the support of the new nintendo ds lite 2015 club nintendo edition with nintendo 3ds support and the new nintendo 3dsvr (3 dimensions, double screen, virtual reality, original name, silly as fuck) support. It lacks of 3D, but it has...

I'm going VERY OUT-TOPIC!

Conclusion: you're a silly canadian. And that's why you are banned forever, FROM THE INTERNET!


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 10, 2015)

OFFTOPICBANNEDNOW


----------



## BETA215 (Mar 10, 2015)

Techie8 said:


> Did you know that Ebola and AIDs both spread through bodily fluids? Ebol-AIDs! Fun, right?


NOT FUN! SARGENT BETA215 BANS YOU FROM 235 STATES AND COUNTRIES, INCLUDING EUROPE, SPAIN, MARRUECOS AND MéXICO. PLUS BOLIVIA AND PARAGUAY.


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 10, 2015)

Banned for bringing political problems to the thread,
Also because 2Hack is my bro (yeah I tagged you)

Never ban my bro!



Spoiler: My Canadian Bro


----------



## BETA215 (Mar 10, 2015)

"Banned because you have an obsession with sticking things in the wrong hole! And I'm talking about your nasty ass, hell yeah!"

...

End of session!!!


----------



## guitarheroknight (Mar 10, 2015)

Maybe baby. BAN!


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 10, 2015)

Banned for being a Guitar Hero Enthusiast.


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 10, 2015)

Banned for being an HYPiavelli.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 11, 2015)

Banned for being an always drunk, everywhere


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 11, 2015)

banned for being a couch potato spreading Ebol-AIDs through bodily fluids.


----------



## BETA215 (Mar 11, 2015)

Banned for being NEGATIVE. AND LINK TO AN AIDS AWARENESS GIF WHICH BASSICLY TELLS YOU THAT YOU SHOULD EAT POtatOES.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 11, 2015)

Banned because you speak Happanesian?


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 11, 2015)

BETA215 said:


> Banned for being NEGATIVE. AND LINK TO AN AIDS AWARENESS GIF WHICH BASSICLY TELLS YOU THAT YOU SHOULD EAT POtatOES.


 
Banned for hijacking this thread


----------



## BETA215 (Mar 11, 2015)

Techie8 said:


> Banned because you speak Happanesian?


As you asked, thanks, no. I speek (because speak is so mainstream) Japainesenishglishench.

You are banned because you didn't banned me. HA!


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 11, 2015)

Banned.

fixed.


----------



## BETA215 (Mar 11, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Banned.
> 
> fixed.


Unbanned.

Unfixed.

Wait...


BANNED BECAUSE I WANT TO SLEEP AND YOU ARE COMFORTABLY NUMB! (?)


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 11, 2015)

Banned for not just going to sleep and solving this problem, then banned again when you try to come back for making [user]VinsCool[/user] numb... That's just weird man...


----------



## BETA215 (Mar 11, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Banned for not just going to sleep and solving this problem, then banned again when you try to come back for making [user]VinsCool[/user] numb... That's just weird man...


You are weird man!

Dumped!

I MEAN... BANNED!


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 11, 2015)

I took a dump, and you were banned at flush.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 11, 2015)

I revoke all of VinsCool's previous bans for that wonderful post


----------



## BETA215 (Mar 11, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> I revoke all of VinsCool's previous bans for that wonderful post


And I send all those previous band to him again, and a CCO to you.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 11, 2015)

Banned for sending me a Chief Consulting Officer


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 11, 2015)

I had diarreah, and banned TotalInsanity4 in the same way.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 11, 2015)

Banned for sending me another Chief Consulting Officer. Are you guys trying to suggest I make poor decisions or something?....






ouch


----------



## BETA215 (Mar 11, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Banned for sending me a Chief Consulting Officer


Banned from being a Liar.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 11, 2015)

Banned for spreading lies


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 11, 2015)

Banned for spreading false truth


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 11, 2015)

Banned for using the facepalm in my sig clearly labeled "free gift"


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 11, 2015)

Banned for using gamesquest1's facepalm gif.


----------



## gamesquest1 (Mar 11, 2015)

you are banned for alerting me to the missuse of my facepalm smiley


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 11, 2015)

Banned for posting on this trap thread.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 11, 2015)

Banned for having a QR code for a face posting too quickly


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 11, 2015)

Banned because I ninjaed you


----------



## gamesquest1 (Mar 11, 2015)

banning myself for being out of date vinscool

and in the spirit of the game , you are banned for changing links


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 11, 2015)

Banned for being obsolete.


----------



## BETA215 (Mar 11, 2015)

Banned for being useless, as me but I'm not banned because I'm worthless for my dog.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 11, 2015)

Banned for being up-to-date worthless

Fuggin ninjas


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 11, 2015)

You are benned for being woth taking a dump.

...aaand it's diarrhea again 

dammit ninjaed.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 11, 2015)

Banned for leaving the seat up.
Jeez! Other men these days!


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 11, 2015)

Banned for criticizing me.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 11, 2015)

Banned for banning me


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 11, 2015)

Banned for lame banning reason


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 11, 2015)

Banned for facepalm emote
#facepalm4life #facepalmpiracy #facepalmseverywhere


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 11, 2015)

Banned for mocking my sig


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 11, 2015)

Banned because SIGS WERE MADE FOR MOCKING


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 11, 2015)

Banned for ruining my avatar then.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 11, 2015)

Banned because that isn't anything new.


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 11, 2015)

Banned for posting in this thread only.

also for making a diarrhea rocket for the homebrew launcher.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 11, 2015)

Banned for your unbecoming obsession with diarrhea lately


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 11, 2015)

Banned because you haven't seen his rocket lately


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 11, 2015)

Banned for not showing me said rocket


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 11, 2015)

Can I ban you now?


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 11, 2015)

Banned for not realizing it's a pop bottle rocket of the rootbeer variety


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 11, 2015)

Banned because it looks like shit to me 

(no offences Techies, it's a joke )


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 11, 2015)

Banned for being 8 years old


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 11, 2015)

Banned for adultism.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 11, 2015)

Banned for going there


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 11, 2015)

Banned for coming there.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 11, 2015)

Banned for being the only one in my "Alerts" tab for a while now. Seriously, look. It goes further, too


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 11, 2015)

Ban ban BAN!



Spoiler


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 11, 2015)

Banned because we both have no lives. Yes, I've banned the both of us

Now who's to enforce this ban? Who knows. I love paradoxes


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 11, 2015)

Banned for creating a paradoxe (*again)*


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 11, 2015)

Banned for what I'm assuming is the French spelling of "paradox"


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 11, 2015)

Banned for showing how bad my english level is (again, fuck this shit)


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 11, 2015)

Banned for not speaking Arabic

(is it against the rules of this thread to bring jokes from other threads?)


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 11, 2015)

Banned because no, all my clones posted there.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 11, 2015)

Banned because you didn't answer my question


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 11, 2015)

Banned because I said no.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 11, 2015)

Banned for saying it in a convoluted way


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 11, 2015)

Banned for your confusion.

Mah boi.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 11, 2015)

Banned for making want to make so many crappy CD-i references now


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 11, 2015)

I ban you because I have enough of this thread for tonight.

Mah boi.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 11, 2015)

Yeah, I'll take it, I'm about to sign off the temp for the night as well, unless something urgent comes up

'Til tomorrow, good sir,
I ban thee


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 11, 2015)

Banned until tomorow.


----------



## keven3477 (Mar 11, 2015)

banned for making me see multiple links in this thread


----------



## BETA215 (Mar 11, 2015)

Banned because "_Signature removed by the Staff. Check your PM inbox for details."_


----------



## BETA215 (Mar 11, 2015)

DarkAura said:


> Let's say that this is a game where you make the person who posted before you banned for any reason, as long as others can see it. Like this:
> 
> Say the person above me is 1337OMG.
> 
> ...


Banned for living over there. >:|


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 11, 2015)

Banned for banning the OP, the furthest post from the one directly above you


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 11, 2015)

Banned for banning someone for banning the OP of a post consisting of banning everyone.


VinsCool said:


> Banned because it looks like shit to me
> 
> (no offences Techies, it's a joke )


No offense taken. That was kind of embarrassing.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 11, 2015)

Banned for doing gruesome but amazing pixel art


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 11, 2015)

Banned for complimenting me!


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 11, 2015)

Banned for not taking a compliment


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 11, 2015)

Banned for giving a compliment


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 11, 2015)

Banned for illogical banning


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 11, 2015)

Quickly banned as the hype train passes by
*bonk!*


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 11, 2015)

Banned for not boarding at any stations to pick up passengers


----------



## Minox (Mar 12, 2015)

Banned for not jumping on anyway.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 12, 2015)

Banned for screwing around when we have poketards to deal with!
....I mean Gatewaiters!


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 12, 2015)

Banned for partying with the EOF budget instead of using it for the clearly much-needed bunker R 'n D


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 12, 2015)

Banned because I spent the money on candy!


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 12, 2015)

Banned because that's a reaaaaaally lame party


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 12, 2015)

Banned for calling this awesome party a lame party


What party?


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 12, 2015)

Banned because thiiiis paaaarty???


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 12, 2015)

Banned for killing yourself


----------



## BETA215 (Mar 12, 2015)

Banned because of banning a dead person. You are nuts.


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 12, 2015)

Banned for banning my nuts


----------



## BETA215 (Mar 12, 2015)

Banned because I weren't talking about your nuts (what a silly guy, by the lose). I was talking about you going nuts.

Basic English, mah n****' bro.


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 12, 2015)

Banned for not getting I made a joke.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 12, 2015)

Banned for making a joke about nuts


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 12, 2015)

Banned for cashews


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 12, 2015)

Banned because... err...

Carry on then~


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 12, 2015)

Banned for not banning anyone


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 12, 2015)

Banned for not suggesting who he should ban.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 12, 2015)

Banned for not being banned by FrozenIndignatio


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 12, 2015)

Banned for being jealous that I am too good for a ban by him


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 12, 2015)

Banned cuz eh wot?


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 12, 2015)

Banned for not banning 2Hack


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Mar 12, 2015)

You are banned because I came here to survey the planet GBATemp and you need to respect may authoritah.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 12, 2015)

Banned for having fewer medals than me


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 12, 2015)

Banned for having a medal more than me


----------



## Minox (Mar 12, 2015)

Banned because less is more :3


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 12, 2015)

Banned for flaunting quality over quantity~ ;A;


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 12, 2015)

No one can ban Luna ;o
She to pwetty to get banned~


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 12, 2015)

Banned for boomboxes replying too quickly


----------



## Minox (Mar 12, 2015)

Banned for being sneaky :<


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 12, 2015)

Banned for being abrupt


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 12, 2015)

Banned for being very decidedly dead


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 12, 2015)

Banned for not diying


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 12, 2015)

Banned because that's a horrendous thing to ask for


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 12, 2015)

I ban you, then I kill you.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 12, 2015)

Banned for plotting murder


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 12, 2015)

Banned for stooling my murder plot.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 12, 2015)

Banned because "stooling" is a criminal offense


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 12, 2015)

Banned for stooling criminal offence


----------



## Flame (Mar 12, 2015)

Every one is banned in this page for having a lonk from pennsylvania avatar.


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 12, 2015)

Banned for bein better than me


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 13, 2015)

Banned because I wish I was Lonk from Pennsylvania


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 13, 2015)

Banned because I am.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 13, 2015)

Banned because Pennsylvania isn't in Canada, silly.

Or the Netherlands XD


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 13, 2015)

Banned for being in states.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 13, 2015)

Banned for having maple syrup


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 13, 2015)

Banned for having maple syrup too (yes, in north-est states you have maple)


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 13, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Banned for having maple syrup too (yes, in north-est states you have maple)


 
Banned because I know. They also have a lot of fish. And tourists XD


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 13, 2015)

I ban those tourists, most are canadians buying things at lower price at Plattsburg 

Oh and I also ban you.


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 13, 2015)

Banned cuz I want maple syrup


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 13, 2015)

I ban you for asking it. You don't deserve it.


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 13, 2015)

Banned for keeping me from the ultimate in pudding; MAPLE PUDDING!!!


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 13, 2015)

Banned for giving me a crave...

This is delicious!


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 13, 2015)

Banned because CRAVINGS


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 13, 2015)

Banned for eating Kellog's Crave chocolate flavoured.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 13, 2015)

Banned because Cheerios are better


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 13, 2015)

Banned because Cheerios are disappointment squeezed into small, edible ring shapes


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 13, 2015)

Banned for banning cheerios.
I like hunny nuts cheerios.


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 13, 2015)

Banned for eating serial numbers


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 13, 2015)

Banned because it's the regular ones that are sorrow in physical form

The Honey Nut, Frosted, and all those flavored ones are actually pretty good


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 13, 2015)

Banned for being too slow


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 13, 2015)

Banned for being a cereal killer.


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 13, 2015)

Banned for being even slower


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 13, 2015)

Banned for running around at the speed of sound


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 13, 2015)

Banned for triple ninjaing


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 13, 2015)

Banned for ninjaing again


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 13, 2015)

Banned for double posting


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 13, 2015)

Banned because I tried to ninja


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 13, 2015)

Banned for sucking at being a ninja


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 13, 2015)

Banned for sucking a ninja


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 13, 2015)

Banned for being too ninja


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 13, 2015)

Banned for not sending out the juices soon enough 


Ahh I'm too slow


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 13, 2015)

Banned for juicy ninja


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 13, 2015)

Banned for Cubic Ninja


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 13, 2015)

Banned for Pubic Ninja


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 13, 2015)

Banned for Rude-ic Ninja


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 13, 2015)

Banned for rubic-cubic Ninja


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 13, 2015)

Banned for solving a Rubik's Cube


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 13, 2015)

Banned for NOT solving a Rubik's Cube.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 13, 2015)

Banned because I can't solve a Rubik's Cube


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 13, 2015)

Banned because I can't solve a pubic's cube

REHASHED JOKE


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 13, 2015)

Banned for lol


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 13, 2015)

Banned for taking away his God-given right to laugh out loud


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 13, 2015)

Banned cuz no one actually laughs out loud when they "lol"


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 13, 2015)

Banned 'cause I do


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 13, 2015)

Banned because nightnight.

zzzzzz'


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 13, 2015)

Banned because Vins never sleeps


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 13, 2015)

Banned cuz sleep is overrated


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 13, 2015)

Banned cuz sleep is overrated

Edit: I've missed accidentally doubling...


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 13, 2015)

Banned for double posting.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 13, 2015)

Banned for posting at 6:00 AM


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 13, 2015)

Banned for posting at 9:00
69
Heh


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 13, 2015)

Congratulations! You're the 61,942nd person to be banned in this thread!


----------



## BETA215 (Mar 13, 2015)

Banned for not congratulating me! 

I'M SPECIAL!


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 13, 2015)

Banned because special flowers bloom into UNQUENCHABLE HELLFIRE


----------



## BETA215 (Mar 13, 2015)

Banned because I don't understand the fuck are you saying.

LOL!


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 13, 2015)

Banned for not understanding.
I ban myself since I didn't understand eiter.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 13, 2015)

Banned because understanding is the best teaspoon to make the inevitability of death go down your throat into UNQUENCHABLE HELLFIRE


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 14, 2015)

Banned because you didn't spoonfeed me.


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 14, 2015)

Banned cuz... There is no spoon...


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 14, 2015)

Banned because tru


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 14, 2015)

Banned because the spoon was hidden somewhere


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 14, 2015)

Banned for doing unspeakable things with spoons


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 14, 2015)

Banned for spooning


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 14, 2015)

Banned for suggesting that.


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 14, 2015)

Banned for suggestive themes


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 14, 2015)

Banned for suggesting themes


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 14, 2015)

Banned for theming suggestive.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 14, 2015)

Themed for suggesting ban


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 14, 2015)

Suggested for banning themes.


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 14, 2015)

Forred suggesting theme ban


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 14, 2015)

Themed suggesting for ban


----------



## BETA215 (Mar 14, 2015)

Banned for going out of the tangent.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 14, 2015)

Banned for going out of the cosine


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 14, 2015)

Banned for going out of sin


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 14, 2015)

Banned for going out of cosecant (the inverse of sine, if you aren't a math nerd)


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 14, 2015)

Banned because you are a math nerd. I'm not


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 14, 2015)

Banned for not being a marh nerd


----------



## BETA215 (Mar 14, 2015)

Banned for being a math nerd. Watch Queen.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 14, 2015)

Banned for banning me for a reason already given two posts ago


----------



## BETA215 (Mar 14, 2015)

Banned for living under a rock in Groenlandia. Period.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 14, 2015)

Excuse me, Google Maps clearly states that it is in Connecticut. Banned for misinformation


----------



## BETA215 (Mar 14, 2015)

Banned for being in drugs and don't letting me try a 3DS to know what it's like. (Yes, I'm that poor.)


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 14, 2015)

Banned for doing drugs?


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 15, 2015)

Banned for suggesting paraphernalia.
You know what your brain on drugs is like.


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 15, 2015)

Banned for double posting -- See how drugs are bad for you.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 15, 2015)

*Banned for not typing in bold - not doing so is soooooo 3 hours ago*


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 15, 2015)

Banned for not posting in how I post right now!


----------



## keven3477 (Mar 15, 2015)

_*Banned because your posting styles are old*_


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 15, 2015)

_*Banned because you're not on my level*_


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 15, 2015)

*Banned for being readable*


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 15, 2015)

Banned for being more readable than me


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 15, 2015)

Banned for being more readable than ME


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 15, 2015)

Banned for writing pretty much the same thing as me


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 15, 2015)

Banned for not conforming to the norm


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 15, 2015)

Banned for copying


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 16, 2015)

Banned for pasting.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 16, 2015)

Banned for pasta


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 16, 2015)

Banned for creepypasta, Ben.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 16, 2015)

Banned for drowning


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 16, 2015)

Banned for being on page 3100


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 16, 2015)

Banned for letting this game drag out for as long as it has


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 16, 2015)

You're suggesting I close the thread? 
Banned for mini-modding!


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 16, 2015)

I ban a supervisor.

Thug Life.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 16, 2015)

Banned for attempting to ban a staff member


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 16, 2015)

Yet you wouldn't ban Thug4Life, (otherwise known as T-hug)
so you are now banned reciprocally


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 16, 2015)

Banned because it is unclear who that ban was for


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 16, 2015)

Banned because Vulpix was targeting you.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 16, 2015)

Banned for clearing that up


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 16, 2015)

Banned for mistaking me for a pokemon. 
(that happens a lot)


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 16, 2015)

Banned for there being too many people banning


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 16, 2015)

Oh for fuck's sake


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 16, 2015)

Banned for not being a Pokemon. You should talk to GameFreak about that

Edit: also banned for triple posting


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 16, 2015)

Vulpes => Vulpine animals, like foxes => Vulpix is a fox pokemon.
Banned.


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 16, 2015)

Banned cuz Vulpes >>>> everything


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 17, 2015)

Banned because Vulpes>>>>>My life


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 17, 2015)

Banned for using the most ridiculous banning reason I've ever read.


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 17, 2015)

Banned for banning a poor sool.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 17, 2015)

Banned for banning a rich soul


----------



## keven3477 (Mar 18, 2015)

banned for having souls


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 18, 2015)

Banned for selling your soul


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 18, 2015)

Banned for buying my soul on the porn food thread.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 18, 2015)

Banned for selling me your soul as a backup


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 18, 2015)

Banned for piracy backup launching.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 18, 2015)

#FuckSoulPiracy
Banned


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 18, 2015)

#SuckFoulPiracy
Banned back


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 18, 2015)

#PuckSoulFiracy
Banned derechef.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 18, 2015)

*#SuckPoulFiracy*

Banned pour toujours


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 18, 2015)

#FuckPoulFiracy

Banned abnocto


----------



## keven3477 (Mar 18, 2015)

#BANNEDFORHASHTAGS


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 18, 2015)

#bannedForShitTags


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 18, 2015)

keven3477 said:


> #BANNEDFORHASHTAGS


 
#HypocriticalBan


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 18, 2015)

Banned because Margen67 Likes your sig.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 18, 2015)

Banned because he hasn't graced yours yet


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 18, 2015)

Banned because I'm so graceful I fell over a strand of hair


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 18, 2015)

Banned because that is the opposite of grace


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 18, 2015)

Banned because You hidden Margen67 from your sig.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 18, 2015)

Banned because wut?


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 18, 2015)

Banned wecause butt


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 18, 2015)

Banned for:





Do like I did for my sig


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 18, 2015)

Banned because I tried and it looked like ass XD


----------



## keven3477 (Mar 18, 2015)

Techie8 said:


> Banned, we cause butt


banned because I corrected


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 18, 2015)

Banned because I hope none of us are causing butts to occur


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 18, 2015)

Banned because NOT THE CAASEE


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 18, 2015)

Banned for butthurting. Also, my sig looks perfectly fine with Margen67 liking it  But only the way it outputs

[ quote ] Margen67 likes this signature [ / quote ] <== be on font size 1.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 18, 2015)

Banned for not. I'd do it, but the quote thing is too wide, it just looks kind of silly, also for some reason it defaults the text size to 3 no matter what when I do that. The most accurate is 2, by the way


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 18, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Banned for not. I'd do it, but the quote thing is too wide, it just looks kind of silly, also for some reason it defaults the text size to 3 no matter what when I do that. The most accurate is 2, by the way


 
Banned because
start with:

[ quote ]
The guy likes the sig
[ / quote ]

that works for me


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 18, 2015)

Banned for off topic babbling


----------



## keven3477 (Mar 18, 2015)

banned for having signatures and from banning people without signatures


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 18, 2015)

Banned because keven


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 18, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Banned for butthurting. Also, my sig looks perfectly fine with Margen67 liking it  But only the way it outputs
> 
> [ quote ] Margen67 likes this signature [ / quote ] <== be on font size 1.


Banned for not knowing the code tag. 


```
[quote]The code tag shows you what code you need to use to achieve a desired effect.[/quote]
```


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 19, 2015)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> Banned for not knowing the code tag.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


 
Banned for teaching on the interwebz.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 19, 2015)

On your mark
get set
you're BANNED on the internet


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 19, 2015)

Lights
Camera
Banned from EoF!


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 19, 2015)

Eat
Pray
BAN!


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 20, 2015)

Banned for changing your icon AGAIN
Srsly I just made my icon and I like it


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 20, 2015)

Hahaha! Made another one :3
Banned.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 20, 2015)

Banned because BOOM! Fixed.


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 20, 2015)

Damn you are so good at pixel arts! 
Banned for being awesome.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 20, 2015)

Banned for complimenting me
*blushes in a corner*


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 20, 2015)

Banned for never posting outside of this area
Spread pixels to everyone! Who knows if I would need tiles and sprites someday


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 20, 2015)

Banned for not checking my deviantART
techie8.deviantart.com
I literally have the exact same username there as I do here


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 20, 2015)

Banned for being too talented


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 20, 2015)

Banned for making me blush
*blushes*


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 20, 2015)

Banned for blushing too easily


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 20, 2015)

Banned for being easy


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 20, 2015)

banned for not updating your profile pic yet


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 20, 2015)

Banned because I have a life and it takes more than 30 seconds to make these with Autodesk Sketchbook


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 20, 2015)

Banned because I have an Autodesk Sketchbook and it takes a life to make these with 30 seconds.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 20, 2015)

Banned because wut


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 20, 2015)

Wutted fork ban


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 20, 2015)

Banned for forks


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 20, 2015)

Forked bor fans.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 20, 2015)

Banned because forks are your biggest fan


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 20, 2015)

Banned for being a fan.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 20, 2015)

Banned for being a space heater


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 20, 2015)

Banned for being a space waster.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 21, 2015)

Banned for insults.
There's no need for VIEEEEEELIIIIIIINSSSSSSS


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 21, 2015)

Banned for posting Vielins, that doesn't mean anything. Unless you meant "vilain"


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 21, 2015)

Banned because I think he meant violence


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 21, 2015)

Banned because oh hey that made sens.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 21, 2015)

Banned because it actually made dollars. A lot of them. He's rich now


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 21, 2015)

Banned because I'M ROLLING IN MONEEEEEEY


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 21, 2015)

Banned for being ri$h


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 22, 2015)

Banned for being not ri$h
I also ban myself for crappy banning reason


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 22, 2015)

Banned for banning yourself


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 22, 2015)

Banned for living in Methland.

also, night night, plz ban me to dreamland.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 22, 2015)

Banned because I don't actually live there, just kind of in that area. Have fun with Kirby


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 22, 2015)

Banned because I need to get the banning off topic quickly before it becomes a conversation


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 22, 2015)

Banned for interrupting


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 22, 2015)

Banned for three-word ban


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 22, 2015)

Techie8 said:


> Banned for three-word ban


 
Banned for four-and-a-half-word ban


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 22, 2015)

Banned for banning me with a four and four-fifths word ban for my ban that was created due to the preceding ban having three words. I also ban you in the future for banning me for banning you in the future for banning me for banning you in the future.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 22, 2015)

I also ban myself for double posting.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 22, 2015)

Banned for being future proof


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 23, 2015)

Banned for creating an army of clones


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 23, 2015)

Banned because I did, not this clone.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 23, 2015)

Banned because he contributed to the popularity


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 23, 2015)

Banned because the only thing that I'm contributing to the VinsClone phenomena is maintaining the OP


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 23, 2015)

Banned because you inspired me
*inspiring music plays*


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 23, 2015)

Banned for being inspired


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 23, 2015)

Banned for being inspiring.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 23, 2015)

Banned for mistaking me with any other human being on earth


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 23, 2015)

Banned for thinking I was mistaken.







I wasn't.


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 23, 2015)

Mistaken for the ban


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 23, 2015)

Loved for being awesome~


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 23, 2015)

Banned for not banning someone


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Mar 23, 2015)

Techie8 said:


> Banned for not banning someone


 
banned for being a VinsClone! oh wait, that was said already.... *BANNED FOR BEING TOO PIXELATED!  *


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 23, 2015)

Banned for not being pixelated enough.


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Mar 23, 2015)

banned for good comeback


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Mar 23, 2015)

banned for stealing Techie8's idea of banning myself


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 23, 2015)

Banned for armed robbery


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for banning me of armed robbery!


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for robbing armories


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for giving me such a great new avatar!

and, does anyone else not have a reply box on the bottom of the screen?


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for reusing the already unoriginal idea of banning myself! again!


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for tripple posting!


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for quadruple posting!


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for not getting that this is getting old!


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for banning myself so may times!


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for masochism!


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for giving me a grin


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 24, 2015)

You can't ban me


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for the new signature,
Banned for being naked, Banned for ban evasiveness.

Can I continue c: ?


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for having too many reasons to ban him!


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned.


----------



## Minox (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for not giving a reason.


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned! because I don't want to.


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for bad reason!


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for lame excuse of a ban
Also banned for joining our "elite" clan of clones. The VinsClan. I like it. VinsCool that should be a thing


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for mentionning the sect


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for mentioning the secks


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for mentionning the sex


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for being 5 years old


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for not accepting weegee as the true answer to fill the hole in your life


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for provoking future comments about immature hole-related things


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for sticking things in the wrong hole


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for proving my point


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for not realizing that my previous banning reason _was _a wrong hole related immature joke


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned because I did


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for not participating, and not reciprocating the love weegee provides you.


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned! for letting TI4 not believing in fairies


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for not just letting this die XD


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 25, 2015)

Banned for not accepting us as the totally insane vinscools
Banned for not accepting us as the totally insane vinscools
Banned for not accepting us as the totally insane vinscools
Banned for not accepting us as the totally insane vinscools


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 25, 2015)

Banned for copying.

(c) VinsCool and 68 co.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 25, 2015)

Banned because he is in fact one of the chosen 68


----------



## keven3477 (Mar 25, 2015)

banned because the chosen 68 are driving me crazy


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 25, 2015)

Banned because I'm sorry, I did mean to


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 25, 2015)

Banned for apologizing


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 25, 2015)

Banned for putting me down


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 25, 2015)

Banned for making me feel bad


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 25, 2015)

Banned for being vulnerable


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 25, 2015)

Banned for exploiting me


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 25, 2015)

Banned for exploiting the Wii


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 25, 2015)

Banned for not allowing me to exploit U


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 25, 2015)

Banned for not making Uxploit


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 25, 2015)

Banned for forcing me out of gbatemp :'(


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 25, 2015)

Banned for leaving


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 25, 2015)

Banned for mocking my totally important leaving announcement


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Mar 25, 2015)

banned for banning each other without me!


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 25, 2015)

Banned for leaving us


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 25, 2015)

Banned for hypocritical banning


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Mar 25, 2015)

banned for banning him for hypocritically banning me.


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 25, 2015)

Banned for not going deep enough. 

Explain the hypocritical nature of my banning of TotalInsanity4 and the origin of hypocrisy


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Mar 25, 2015)

banned for not reading that total insanity banned YOU for hypocritically banning ME.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 25, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Banned for not going deep enough.
> 
> Explain the hypocritical nature of my banning of TotalInsanity4 and the origin of hypocrisy


 
You were leaving and you banned him for leaving us. Banned for not understanding


----------



## GammaGeorgeX (Mar 25, 2015)

You are banned for being a homosexual racist woman


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 25, 2015)

Banned for being closer to on-topic than I've ever seen you be.


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Mar 25, 2015)

banned for being a supervisor!


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 25, 2015)

Banned for harrassing... Wait, that's been used...

Banned for using one of Vulpes' emoticons


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 26, 2015)

Banned for making a mistake and correcting it before it got out of hand.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 26, 2015)

Banned for not making mistakes


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Mar 26, 2015)

banned for banning me for using emoticons which are available for me to use!


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 26, 2015)

banned for not realizing every emoticon is available to you if you actually tried


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Mar 26, 2015)

banned for once again not reading the post above yours where i say:


CIAwesome526 said:


> banned for banning me for *using emoticons which are available for me to use*!


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 26, 2015)

Banned for changing text colors


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Mar 26, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Banned for changing text colors


banned for _*NOT*_ changing text colors!


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 26, 2015)

Banned for rainbow tripping.


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Mar 26, 2015)

Banned for _*NOT*_ rainbow tripping


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 26, 2015)

Banned for "Tasting the Rainbow"


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 26, 2015)

Banned for letting him tasting rainbows you sell in MethLand.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 26, 2015)

Banned for not getting on the waiting list


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Mar 27, 2015)

banned for selling my rainbows in methland


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 27, 2015)

Banned for not securing a copyright


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Mar 27, 2015)

Banned by order of Drugland & Co.*©*
(we are not responsible for any negative side affects of our: Meth, Cocaine, marijuana, tobacco, other various drugs, unicorns, whoppers, big macs, and Little mac)


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 27, 2015)

Banned for legalizing drugs.


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Mar 27, 2015)

banned for sounding like you appose legalizing drugs!
It's people like you who drive companies like Drugland and Co.*©* out of buisness!


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 27, 2015)

Banned because some aren't really bad.


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Mar 27, 2015)

banned for no real reason!


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 27, 2015)

Banned for illegitimate ban


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 27, 2015)

You have been 2Haxed.


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Mar 27, 2015)

banned becuase you have been Drugland & Co.'d, which means you got banned. from here and Drugland & Co.


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 27, 2015)

You have been TotalInsanitied


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Mar 27, 2015)

banned for not banning!


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 27, 2015)

You have been DarkFlared


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Mar 27, 2015)

Banned because you have been CIAwesome526'd
Can i be in the VinsClan?


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 27, 2015)

*Alan Rickman voice* Excuuuse me, Mr. See-Eye-"Awesome", I am in fact the very essence of banning, there is no higher ban that can be shoved down your puny throat than that which is in my name. Now get back to work, lest I take up the matter with Vulpes, PER-SON-ALLY. Needless to say, you have been banned from this class, and you will be helping me repair the library after classes until I decide you can stop


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 27, 2015)

You have been VinsCooled.

Now you can.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 27, 2015)

That sounds more like initiation than banning to me


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 27, 2015)

You have been Thorasgared to not get the joke.

9 months later he was born.


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Mar 27, 2015)

banned for posting before me so i could not respond to Total insanity:
Dear total insanity,
on this quite lovely evening i would like to thank you for correctly pronouncing my username, because most people say C-I-A-Awesome, but it is indeed pronounced C-I-Awesome.
Thank you, C-I-Awesome

And VinsCool, am i in?


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 27, 2015)

You have been CIAawesomed.


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Mar 27, 2015)

banned because i have been CIAwesome'd


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 27, 2015)

You have been Kelton2'ed.


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Mar 27, 2015)

banned because i havn't heard of him!


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 27, 2015)

You have been Techie8'ed for being ignorant


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Mar 27, 2015)

i give up


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 27, 2015)

Banned for admitting defeat


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 27, 2015)

Bortzed for winning.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 27, 2015)

Banned for continuing to use usernames in this way


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 27, 2015)

RevPokemoned


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Mar 27, 2015)

CIAwesome526'd AGAIN!


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 27, 2015)

e-e ya'll are despicable


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 27, 2015)

VinsCooled again!




TotalInsanity4 said:


> e-e ya'll are despicable


:3


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 27, 2015)

banned for weird banningas while I was not present.


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 27, 2015)

Migles'ed


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 27, 2015)

Banned banned banned. 


What does it even mean to be mingle'd? BANNED


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 27, 2015)

Margen67'ed

You have 0 likes now


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 27, 2015)

is...isn't it the opposite though? 
banned for getting it wrong. 

cba to explain, no time to lose cya


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 27, 2015)

I ban you by using a username.
Like smurf smurfing smurfs.

I smurfed you for being too smurf to understand how I smurf'd with ya.


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 27, 2015)

banned because I'm to stressed to laugh or find things funny atm.


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 27, 2015)

Banned for being stressed


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 28, 2015)

Banned for increasing the stress by banning me


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 29, 2015)

Suspended because you need some time off


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 29, 2015)

Banned for not helping reduce stress even if you had good intentions.


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Mar 29, 2015)

Banned for  getting stressed by good intentions.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 1, 2015)

Banned for not saying anything for days


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 1, 2015)

Banned for forgetting that banned users can't post


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 1, 2015)

Banned for making this real


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 1, 2015)

banned for thinking this is a game.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 1, 2015)

-User banned for stupidity-


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 1, 2015)

banned for mean words


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 1, 2015)

Banned for thinking I was banning you when, in reality, I got banned


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 1, 2015)

banned for tricking me into misunderstanding your post


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 1, 2015)

Banned for falling for it


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 1, 2015)

banned for killing my father.


Spoiler


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 1, 2015)

Banned for unexpected references


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Apr 1, 2015)

Banned for totally insane times 4


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 1, 2015)

Banned for yet more uncreative banning


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Apr 1, 2015)

Banned for yet more uncreative banning


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 6, 2015)

Banned for double posting.


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Apr 6, 2015)

banned cuz i didnt double post


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 6, 2015)

Banned because what's this?


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 6, 2015)

Oh shit


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 6, 2015)

I'm wrong LOL


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Apr 6, 2015)

banned for posting a giant picture, banned for using Tapatalk, banned for tripple posting


----------



## nxwing (Apr 6, 2015)

Banned for banning someone who admits they're wrong


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Apr 6, 2015)

Banned for telling us to worry that we might be late to *HITLERSGIVING*


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Apr 6, 2015)

banned for being the past version of someone who posted a comment in this thread that was meant for a different thread.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 6, 2015)

Banned for banning yourself


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 6, 2015)

Banned. All of you. Cause I'm tired and can't quite understand the reasons being used.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 6, 2015)

Banned for vagueness


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 6, 2015)

Banned for not reading my mind and extracting the info you desire


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 6, 2015)

Banned for thinking I can read minds


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Apr 6, 2015)

Banned for speaking in a way that makes people think you CANT read minds, which you can...


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 6, 2015)

Banned for making me remember I can read minds


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Apr 6, 2015)

banned for forgetting!


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 6, 2015)

Banned for not clarifying what he forgot


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Apr 6, 2015)

banned for being to lazy to look back a post o 2! this happens every time! be less lazy!


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 6, 2015)

Banned for encouraging him to be a productive member of society


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Apr 6, 2015)

banned for going against productive people.
*stares proudly at screen before realizing: I haven't seen the sun in 4 months...*


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 6, 2015)

Banned for being pale


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Apr 6, 2015)

banned for being totally insane times 4.... again!
wait, thats still lame...


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 6, 2015)

Banned for being lame. You do not deserve your avatar 
Only cool guys can have it.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 6, 2015)

Banned because I made it for him, so you'd best not be dissing on it!


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Apr 6, 2015)

banned for stopping me from directly banning VinsCool. By the way, im not lame, The joke was... Not that Totalinsanity4 is lame, the whole Totally insane times 4 joke is.


----------



## Minox (Apr 6, 2015)

Banned for typing too long of a reason.


----------



## nxwing (Apr 6, 2015)

Banned for having the TF2 spoiler


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 6, 2015)

Banned for liking tf2


----------



## Minox (Apr 6, 2015)

Banned for not liking TF2.


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 6, 2015)

Minox said:


> Banned for not liking TF2.


Banned for spoiling TF2 and making me not like it


----------



## RevPokemon (Apr 6, 2015)

Banned for selling porn to DinohScene


----------



## Minox (Apr 6, 2015)

Banned for not selling it.


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 6, 2015)

Banned for making assumptions and accusations under no legitimate grounds.

ah crap Ninja'd


Banned for using a poor excuse.


----------



## RevPokemon (Apr 6, 2015)

Banned for assuming I never sold any


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 6, 2015)

Banned for not being clear on whether you did or did not sell porn to DinohScene


----------



## RevPokemon (Apr 6, 2015)

Banned for not being able to understand


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 6, 2015)

Banned for not specifying what I don't understand.


----------



## RevPokemon (Apr 6, 2015)

banned for being from Canada​


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 6, 2015)

Banned for being a Rhymeslayer


----------



## RevPokemon (Apr 6, 2015)

Your banned for not being a rhymeslayer


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 6, 2015)

Banned for not acknowledging my title as Hypiavelli, and my name as 2Hack, and for not making the connection that I am indeed, a Rhymeslayer. The best at that


----------



## RevPokemon (Apr 6, 2015)

banned for being a 2pac wannabe


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 6, 2015)

Banned for being a 2hack wannabe


----------



## RevPokemon (Apr 6, 2015)

banned for sexual harassment


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 6, 2015)

Banned for changing your avatar


----------



## RevPokemon (Apr 6, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Banned for changing your avatar


Banned for being on acid


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 6, 2015)

Banned 'cause it's meth


----------



## RevPokemon (Apr 6, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Banned 'cause it's meth


Banned for meth


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 6, 2015)

Banned by meth


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 7, 2015)

banned by the breaking bad copyright violation.


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 7, 2015)

Banned for trying to apply laws to this game.


----------



## RevPokemon (Apr 7, 2015)

Banned for  not breaking it


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 7, 2015)

Banned for being too slow.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 7, 2015)

Banned for chili dogs


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 7, 2015)

Banned for making me hungry.
I'm not actually hungry.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 7, 2015)

Banned for LYING TO ME WHY 2HACK ;_;


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 7, 2015)

Banned for leaving me no choice


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 7, 2015)

Banned for sounding like you're gonna kill me


----------



## nxwing (Apr 7, 2015)

Banned because for being poster number 62289


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 7, 2015)

Banned for being yourself.


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 7, 2015)

Banned for attempting and failing a ninja attack


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 7, 2015)

Banned for triple ninja


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 7, 2015)

Banned for Cubic Ninja


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 7, 2015)

Banned for SSSpwn'd


----------



## nxwing (Apr 7, 2015)

Banned for being too cool


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 7, 2015)

Banned for starting a war against VinsCool


----------



## nxwing (Apr 7, 2015)

Banned because its against the VinsCools, not just VinsCool himself


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 7, 2015)

Banned for creating a war against MYSELF and ME only 

I'm having 69 personnalities and all are self-entitled gbatemp members.


----------



## nxwing (Apr 7, 2015)

Banned because they all have different devices from what you therefore making you having 69 personalities impossible. Also, how they heck could 69 personalities fit into a tiny brain?


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 7, 2015)

Banned for shots fired


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 7, 2015)

Banned for thinking I have a tiny brain :ANGRY!!!!:
How dare you!


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 7, 2015)

Banned for framing me


----------



## nxwing (Apr 7, 2015)

Banned for being framed


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 7, 2015)

Who framed Roger Rabbit?


----------



## nxwing (Apr 7, 2015)

Banned for wrong title, it should be


> VinsCool framed 2Hack


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 7, 2015)

Banned for using quotes.


----------



## nxwing (Apr 7, 2015)

> Banned for not using quotes


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 7, 2015)

Banned for using quotes again.


----------



## nxwing (Apr 7, 2015)

```
banned for not using code
```


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 7, 2015)

Spoiler: Banned!



Mad gay spoiler


----------



## nxwing (Apr 7, 2015)

Banned for using spoilers


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 7, 2015)

Banned for spoiling the fun


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 7, 2015)

Banned for fun.


----------



## nxwing (Apr 7, 2015)

Banned for anti-fun


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 7, 2015)

Banned for anti-cool


----------



## nxwing (Apr 7, 2015)

Banned for anti-piracy


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 7, 2015)

Baned for anti-legality


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 7, 2015)

Banned for not accepting Weegee Christ as your lord and Savior.


----------



## nxwing (Apr 7, 2015)

Banned for hashtags


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 7, 2015)

Banned for not hashtag


----------



## nxwing (Apr 7, 2015)

Banned for putting your trust in KARL instead of Weegee


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 7, 2015)

Banned for putting food in you instead of weegee


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 7, 2015)

Banned for putting food in you ass instead of Weegee


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 7, 2015)

Banned for assuming I wasn't just using it as lubrication.


----------



## nxwing (Apr 7, 2015)

Banned for putting the hashtag #2HackIsAGod when it is clear that the Weegee is God.


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 7, 2015)

Banned because it was my idea.


----------



## nxwing (Apr 7, 2015)

Banned for not being original


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 7, 2015)

Banned because I don't use twitter at all.

And that hurts to see 

There was a VinsCool in XDA forums and he's such a noob. Someone even thought it was me. But no!!!


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 7, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Banned because I don't use twitter at all.
> 
> And that hurts to see
> 
> There was a VinsCool in XDA forums and he's such a noob. Someone even thought it was me. But no!!!


Banned for not having a dumb username like mine that no one wants to use. 

BTW, seems like all people wanna be you, even out of gbatemp


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 7, 2015)

Banned cuz this sounds like a cult


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 7, 2015)

Banned because it actually is a sect.


----------



## migles (Apr 7, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Banned because it actually is a sect.


 
banned because used "cool" on the name which makes you totally not cool


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 7, 2015)

Banned because he actually wrote sCool, not Cool. You aren't seeing it correctly.


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 7, 2015)

migles said:


> banned because used "cool" on the name which makes you totally not cool


 
Banned for being a Piggles, Miguel.


----------



## migles (Apr 7, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Banned because he actually wrote sCool, not Cool. You aren't seeing it correctly.


wrong, it would be "sCool" if he wronte "Scool" the s is not in caps, so it belongs to "vins"


VinsCool said:


> Banned for being a Piggles, Miguel.


banned because i will be upgraded to EOF moderator.
also for being drunk


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 7, 2015)

Banned for not understanding 7337 tyPIng PowER


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 7, 2015)

Banned because I will be EOF Supervisor.


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 8, 2015)

Banned for banning someone who was defending you


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 8, 2015)

Banned for being a Ninja time 3


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 8, 2015)

Banned for being vulnerable to Ninjas


----------



## nxwing (Apr 8, 2015)

Banned for changing your avatar


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 8, 2015)

Banned for not knowing this is just temporary.


----------



## nxwing (Apr 8, 2015)

Banned because I'm sorry for not knowing


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 8, 2015)

Banned because the damage has already been done.


----------



## nxwing (Apr 8, 2015)

Banned for not upgrading your regeneration skill so you can heal up immediately


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 8, 2015)

Banned for not healing him.


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Apr 8, 2015)

banned for new avatar


----------



## nxwing (Apr 8, 2015)

Banned for old avatar


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Apr 8, 2015)

banned for not being one of the many VinsClones


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 8, 2015)

Banned for being outdated


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Apr 8, 2015)

banned for no reason!


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 8, 2015)

Banned for still allowing me to post despite my ban


----------



## nxwing (Apr 8, 2015)

Banned because I finally got the Smashin Soundtrack


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 8, 2015)

Banned because mine came smashed :'(


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 8, 2015)

Banned for letting it get smashed


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 8, 2015)

Banned for blaming me for something I can't control.


----------



## nxwing (Apr 8, 2015)

Banned for getting blamed


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 10, 2015)

banned for changing your avatar to a vins


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 10, 2015)

Banned for having a depressing avatar


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 10, 2015)

Banned because you had a different (nonvins) avatar


----------



## nxwing (Apr 11, 2015)

Banned for Oshawott


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Apr 11, 2015)

VinsCool'd


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 11, 2015)

Banned for copyrighted con~ WAIT! My clones are all infrighting my copyrights!


----------



## nxwing (Apr 11, 2015)

Banned because I have no idea what you're saying


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 11, 2015)

VinsCool'ed


----------



## nxwing (Apr 11, 2015)

Banned because of improper use of punctuation.
It should be *VinsCool'd* NOT VinsCool'ed. The apostrophe acts as a replacement for the e.


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 11, 2015)

ArnoDorian said:


> Banned because of improper use of punctuation.
> It should be *VinsCool'd* NOT VinsCool'ed. The apostrophe acts as a replacement for the e.


 
Banned for reminding me my english is bad


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 11, 2015)

Banned for making me feel like Margen67


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 11, 2015)

Banned for taging people, especially PagaN in the scares thread


----------



## nxwing (Apr 11, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Banned for taging people, especially PagaN in the scares thread


Banned for improper use of punctuations in your signature. It should instead be:


> NNID VinsCool 3ds FC 2380-4509-7045 ~ I play Sm4sh! PM me *yours* if you want to add me


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 11, 2015)

Banned for not tagging Weegee


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 11, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Banned for not tagging Weegee


 
Oh shit he exists 

Banned for summoning him.


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 11, 2015)

ArnoDorian said:


> Banned for improper use of punctuations in your signature. It should instead be:


 

 Banned for that.


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 11, 2015)

Wait wut....he exists :x


----------



## nxwing (Apr 11, 2015)

Banned because VinsCool is bringing his sucking at English to the IRC


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 11, 2015)

ArnoDorian said:


> Banned because VinsCool is bringing his sucking at English to the IRC


 
banned because I'm not on the IRC O.o


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 11, 2015)

Banned for getting your identity stolen


----------



## nxwing (Apr 11, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Banned for getting your identity stolen


Banned for being a suspect


> Rule 34: Whoever did it will return to the scene of the crime


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 11, 2015)

ArnoDorian said:


> Banned for being a suspect


Banned for the wrong rule 34


----------



## Margen67 (Apr 11, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Banned for the wrong rule 34


Banned for not liking this post before it's made


----------



## nxwing (Apr 11, 2015)

Banned for copying of EZ-Megaman


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 13, 2015)

Banned bringing up EZ-Megaman


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 13, 2015)

Banned for repeating a ban


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 13, 2015)

Banned for not specifying which ban I'm repeating


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 13, 2015)

banned for making me specify


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 13, 2015)

Banned for not specifying what I am requesting to be specified


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 13, 2015)

banned for being the only one banning me today


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 13, 2015)

Banned for not appreciating me


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 13, 2015)

banned for wanting to be apreciated


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 13, 2015)

Banned by mistake. I am so tired I banned the wrong person


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 13, 2015)

banned because I have nothing better to do, so I ban you


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 13, 2015)

Banned for not sleeping yet.


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 13, 2015)

banned because you are not sleeping either


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 13, 2015)

Banned for predictable bans


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 13, 2015)

banned for predicting me when I am tired


----------



## nxwing (Apr 13, 2015)

Banned for keeping a long streak of bans with each other


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 13, 2015)

banned for ending the streak


----------



## nxwing (Apr 13, 2015)

Banned for making me want to start a new one


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Apr 13, 2015)

banned for broken streak


----------



## nxwing (Apr 13, 2015)

Banned for 15 internetz


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Apr 13, 2015)

banned for 0 internetz!


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 13, 2015)

Banned for odd bans.


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Apr 14, 2015)

banned for even bans!


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 14, 2015)

Banned for being obsolete.


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Apr 14, 2015)

banned for hurting my feelings


----------



## nxwing (Apr 14, 2015)

Banned for having weak feelings


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Apr 14, 2015)

banned for calling me weak!


----------



## nxwing (Apr 14, 2015)

Banned for misunderstanding what I said.
I wasn't calling you weak, it was your feelings that I was calling weak.


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Apr 14, 2015)

Banned, for Offending my feelings? *sniff*


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 14, 2015)

Banned because feelings don't have feelings


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 14, 2015)

banned because you are talking about feelings


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 14, 2015)

Banned for licking on this




Salty that you don't have feelings yourself


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 14, 2015)

banned for assuming I don't have feelings


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 14, 2015)

Banned for attempting to convince me that you have feelings


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 14, 2015)

banned because I believe you don't have feelings either


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Apr 14, 2015)

banned for not asking me if i feel better!


----------



## nxwing (Apr 14, 2015)

Banned for breaking a long combo


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Apr 14, 2015)

banned because it wasnt that long


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 14, 2015)

banned for having a link on your signature about guessing gateway release


----------



## nxwing (Apr 14, 2015)

Banned for numbers


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 14, 2015)

Banned for being anti math


----------



## nxwing (Apr 14, 2015)

Banned for Ford


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 14, 2015)

Banned for Chevy


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 14, 2015)

Banned for math-tubishi


----------



## nxwing (Apr 14, 2015)

Banned for André Schürrle


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 14, 2015)

Banned for exposing me :x


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 14, 2015)

Banned for illegal nudity.


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 14, 2015)

Banned for legal nudity


----------



## SammyPoke (Apr 18, 2015)

You are banned for not being a fan of _*Viva Piñata*_.


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 18, 2015)

Banned for starting a stupid rant about pokemon.


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 18, 2015)

Banned for starting a piracy debate in the gateway threads a long tiem ago


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 18, 2015)

Good tiems :')

Banned


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 18, 2015)

fun times 

Banned

p.s wow so that's how someone makes an emoticon
p.p.s don't ban me for using emoticons, using p.p.s, or telling you what not to ban me for


----------



## nxwing (Apr 18, 2015)

Banned for being poster number 62434


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 18, 2015)

banned for having a vinscool: four swords signature

p.s cant wait for that game to come out so I can make vins explode while carrying a bomb everytime


----------



## nxwing (Apr 18, 2015)

Banned for not having one


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 19, 2015)

Banned because you are banning me for not having one


----------



## nxwing (Apr 19, 2015)

Banned for being an enemy


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 19, 2015)

banned because you are against me


----------



## nxwing (Apr 19, 2015)

Banned because you chose to be Shadow Link


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 19, 2015)

banned because I was originally planning on purple link but since you made a signature of him I decided to go with shadow link


----------



## nxwing (Apr 19, 2015)

Banned because I didn't said anything about others not being able to use it


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 20, 2015)

Banned for cloning me.


----------



## nxwing (Apr 20, 2015)

Banned for breaking the streak


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 20, 2015)

Banned for eating steak


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 20, 2015)

Steaked for banning eat.


----------



## nxwing (Apr 20, 2015)

Banned for banning 2Havk for banning me for banning you for banning me.


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 20, 2015)

Banned for sticking up for me


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 20, 2015)

Banned for being called 2Havk


----------



## nxwing (Apr 20, 2015)

Banned for having several shades of green on your avatar even though you are Shadow Link
also the 'its' on your sig should be it's


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 20, 2015)

banned for correcting me


----------



## Deboog (Apr 22, 2015)

Banned for c-c-c-c-c-c-c-combo breaker.


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 22, 2015)

banned for killer instinct reference


----------



## Margen67 (Apr 22, 2015)

banned for not joining my club


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 22, 2015)

banned for giving me 8 more likes in less than 10 minutes


----------



## nxwing (Apr 22, 2015)

Banned because the Four Swords Links are complete


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 22, 2015)

banned for trying to challenge me


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 23, 2015)

keven3477 said:


> banned for trying to challenge me


Banned for being an emo Link.


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 23, 2015)

banned for being a cannibal pie


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 24, 2015)

Banned for forshadowing Link


----------



## nxwing (Apr 24, 2015)

Banned for being green


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 24, 2015)

Banned for smoking weed.


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 24, 2015)

Banned for cream pie


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 24, 2015)

banned for personality disorder


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 24, 2015)

Banned for disability shaming


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 24, 2015)

banned for being paper link


----------



## nxwing (Apr 24, 2015)

Banned for unknown reasons


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 24, 2015)

Banned for like attacks


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 24, 2015)

Banned for letting this game continue


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 24, 2015)

Banned for not wanting it to continue


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 24, 2015)

Banned for being 2Slack.


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 24, 2015)

Banned for bullying.


----------



## nxwing (Apr 24, 2015)

Banned for mad gay


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 24, 2015)

Banned for homo shaming ;O;


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 25, 2015)

Banned for Going to hunt without your accordéon


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 25, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Banned for Going to hunt without your accordéon


Where have I heard that recently? 

Hmm can't remember >.>

Banned for not making it clear


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 25, 2015)

Banned for not paying attention to my signature


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 25, 2015)

Banned because I can't see Sig's most of the time since I use Tapatalk so much


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 25, 2015)

Banned for using Tapatalk


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 26, 2015)

Banned cuz EOF is dead today


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 26, 2015)

Banned because it's not.


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 26, 2015)

Banned because you kill me


----------



## nxwing (Apr 26, 2015)

Banned for not being gay or maybe I'm wrong 2Hack?


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 26, 2015)

Banned for suggesting I am gay. Just cause you are hay doesn't mean every one is


----------



## nxwing (Apr 26, 2015)

Banned for calling me hay. I am not food for cows like your mom


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 28, 2015)

banned for calling his mom a cow


----------



## nxwing (Apr 28, 2015)

Bamned for not letting me call his mom a cow


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 28, 2015)

banned for thinking about cows


----------



## nxwing (Apr 28, 2015)

Banned for improper capitalization.


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 28, 2015)

BANNED FOR CORECTING ME.


----------



## nxwing (Apr 28, 2015)

Banned for more improper capitalization.


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 28, 2015)

Banned for not being a toon link


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 29, 2015)

Banned for being sketchy


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 29, 2015)

banned for... cropping this avy for me and setting my up for the ban.


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 29, 2015)

Banned for accusating him to ban you.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 29, 2015)

Banned for assuming that it wasn't a conspiracy this whole time


But that's just a conspiracy

A *GAME *Conspiracy! Thanks for watching!


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 29, 2015)

banned for game theory reference


----------



## nxwing (Apr 29, 2015)

I will not ban keven3477, instead I ban VinsCool for words that do not seem to make sense like 'accusating'. The proper word should be accusing.


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 29, 2015)

banned for breaking the laws of the game.


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 29, 2015)

Banned for not breaking laws. _J'accuse_ ArnoDorian for all of this mess.


----------



## nxwing (Apr 29, 2015)

Banned for making me think about the aboot joke because you are canadian.


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 29, 2015)

ArnoDorian said:


> Banned for making me think about the aboot joke because you are canadian.
> View attachment 18583


But no one here says "aboot". I've never heard it being said. 

The eh is strong though. 

Banned for racism.


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 29, 2015)

Banned for generalised Xenophipia


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 29, 2015)

2Hack said:


> But no one here says "aboot". I've never heard it being said.
> 
> The eh is strong though.
> 
> Banned for racism.


 
I think he's confusing Canadian with Scottish.

Whier the a'll talk loik this aboot random stuuf

Banned for generalizations


----------



## go-vegan (Apr 30, 2015)

TotalIngsanity4, banned for living under a rock


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 30, 2015)

Go-vegan, Banned! for eating a hamburger


----------



## go-vegan (Apr 30, 2015)

if i wasn't banned, i would have show you


----------



## lytro (Apr 30, 2015)

banned for cucumber


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned for shoving a cucumber in yo' ass.


----------



## lytro (Apr 30, 2015)

banned for not washing your mouth with soap after telling such lies


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned because you pretend I tell lies while I actually said what I've seen with my bare eyes.


----------



## lytro (Apr 30, 2015)

banned for having eyes


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned for cloning me.


----------



## lytro (Apr 30, 2015)

banned because yes


----------



## go-vegan (Apr 30, 2015)

yo,
you two are banned for life,
actin' like wife
arguin' over nothin'
thoughts are floatin'
yo


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned for fapping rapping


----------



## Deleted member 318366 (May 2, 2015)

'Banned because I tried to ban myself but they didn't buy it: http://i.imgur.com/e2JtG4a.png 

Wasn't expecting something so tastefully distasteful, I am stumped.


----------



## VinsCool (May 2, 2015)

Banned for autoban


----------



## keven3477 (May 2, 2015)

banned because tomorrow is your birthday


----------



## Deleted member 318366 (May 3, 2015)

Banned because don't let the teetle deedle roll the feedle.


----------



## nxwing (May 3, 2015)

Banned for unknown reasons


----------



## Deleted member 318366 (May 3, 2015)

Spoiler



*********Warning! I am leading you on to some nonsense-sensical bullshit*********


 
Banned because I am known as Hal Heiner, a man who has a heiny on his ass and was called "Ner" in highschool, apparently people thought the word heiny and ner[D] should be combined into one and called Ner meaning dwarf nerd phibrioitis or DNP which is a very rare degenerative midget disease that collides with your spine and shortens your height to about 2 inches until there is nothing left. It is also known to be the significant cause of SDS or "Small Dick Syndrom" a man by the name of William Gormey had the disease in the late 1800s and only lived 2 years when he contracted it from an ostrich. This disease has killed millions of people every day and has only been found in 15 countries, mostly middle eastern nativity. Yes goats can contract the disease as well and so did jeb bush but survived it on top secret circumstances that only the government knows

Did you know that Freddy Gray, a very famous american in the pacific north east was found dead in a police cruiser with no witnesses? It is believed that he got this disease in police custody and died in the van in less than 3 hours...scary and further more....


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (May 3, 2015)

Banned for putting the part telling people to avoid that BS post in a spoiler so they couldn't see it you evil person


----------



## go-vegan (May 3, 2015)

banned myself for unsubscribing


----------



## nxwing (May 3, 2015)

Banned for not subscribing to someone that made an epic Tetris remix


----------



## Deleted member 318366 (May 3, 2015)

Banned for not knowing tetris still sucks and all of its remakes are a waste of money and time.


----------



## keven3477 (May 4, 2015)

banned for not being able to pass level 3 of tetris


----------



## Deleted member 318366 (May 4, 2015)

Banned for keveneanu reeves.


----------



## keven3477 (May 4, 2015)

banned because I don't understand that reference


----------



## VinsCool (May 5, 2015)

banned for ignorance


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (May 5, 2015)

Banned for bliss


----------



## VinsCool (May 5, 2015)

Banned for Banana Bliss


----------



## Deleted member 318366 (May 5, 2015)

Banned for creating a cult called VinsCool.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (May 5, 2015)

Banned because it's actually the VinsCult


----------



## Deleted member 318366 (May 5, 2015)

Banned because of the Gutter Monster 


"When I move in, Gutter Gunk moves out" *Chuckles a laugh* hekhekhekhekhek.​​​​Ripoff of Spyro...but awesome animation.​


----------



## VinsCool (May 5, 2015)

Banned for Spyro Ripoff.

Skylanders tho...


----------



## Deleted member 318366 (May 5, 2015)

Banned because:


> Banned for Spyro Ripoff.
> 
> Skylanders tho...too


----------



## Deleted member 318366 (May 6, 2015)

Banning myself, again for not having a consecutive banning in the past 24 hours.


----------



## VinsCool (May 6, 2015)

Banned for banning a idle thread, which invlved yourself.


----------



## Deleted member 318366 (May 6, 2015)

Banned for quick ass reply.


----------



## VinsCool (May 6, 2015)

Banned for slow as fuck reply.


----------



## Deleted member 318366 (May 6, 2015)

Banned because my body kills weeds and puts them in a decren.


----------



## VinsCool (May 6, 2015)

Banned for smoking weed


----------



## LunaWofl (May 7, 2015)

Banned cuz... erry... day?


----------



## VinsCool (May 7, 2015)

Banned for changing your avatar


----------



## 2Hack (May 7, 2015)

Banned for judging his avatar


----------



## VinsCool (May 7, 2015)

Banned for drawing my avatar


----------



## 2Hack (May 7, 2015)

Banned for not appreciating it and catering to my sensitive emotions


----------



## VinsCool (May 7, 2015)

Banned for sensible emotions


----------



## 2Hack (May 7, 2015)

Banned parce-que tu ne parle pas le français


----------



## VinsCool (May 7, 2015)

Banned because tout ceci n'est que mensonges et hypocrisie


----------



## LunaWofl (May 8, 2015)

Banned pour beaucoup de plaisir


----------



## migles (May 8, 2015)

banned because member from 2010 and not as active as others


----------



## LunaWofl (May 8, 2015)

Banned cuz I was a very long time ago


----------



## nxwing (May 8, 2015)

Banned for making a DarkFlare69 reference


----------



## 2Hack (May 8, 2015)

Banned for assuming he understands the darkflair reference.


----------



## nxwing (May 8, 2015)

Banned for ripping of Margen


----------



## 2Hack (May 8, 2015)

Banned for not making sense. 

Srsly, I don't know what you mean :/


----------



## nxwing (May 8, 2015)

Banned for not understanding what I meant.

Likes bro, likes.


----------



## LunaWofl (May 8, 2015)

Banned cuz... I did who in the what now?


----------



## 2Hack (May 8, 2015)

Banned for leaving for a long time.


----------



## nxwing (May 8, 2015)

banned 4 not smoking wheat


----------



## VinsCool (May 8, 2015)

Banned for snorting flour


----------



## 2Hack (May 8, 2015)

Banned for choosing anal insertion instead


----------



## LunaWofl (May 8, 2015)

Banned cuz anal insertion sounds difficult to snort


----------



## VinsCool (May 8, 2015)

Banned for snorting an anus.


----------



## LunaWofl (May 8, 2015)

Banned cuz snorted smoked rump sounds delicious...


----------



## VinsCool (May 8, 2015)

Banned for weird tastes.


----------



## LunaWofl (May 8, 2015)

Banned cuz as far as tastes go, I much prefer the taste of brains


----------



## keven3477 (May 8, 2015)

banned for being a zombie


----------



## LunaWofl (May 8, 2015)

BANNED CUZ YOU CAN'T PROVE THAT I EAT HUMAN BRAINS


----------



## 2Hack (May 8, 2015)

Banned for being sensitive


----------



## migles (May 8, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Banned for being sensitive


banned for thinking you are reasonable.


----------



## LunaWofl (May 9, 2015)

Banned cuz I see reason to.


----------



## nxwing (May 9, 2015)

Banned for not giving free wheed


----------



## VinsCool (May 9, 2015)

Banned for weed addiction


----------



## 2Hack (May 9, 2015)

Banned for weeds in the back yard


----------



## LunaWofl (May 9, 2015)

Banned cuz weed addiction is a proud, noble, and distinguished pass time fit only for the highest echelons of this world


----------



## Deleted member 318366 (May 10, 2015)

Banned because I clicked on your signature when I shouldn't have...and you play my favorite sonic games  dammit!


----------



## 2Hack (May 13, 2015)

Banned because Sonic Adventure 2 Battle is the best game in history


----------



## VinsCool (May 13, 2015)

Banned because Sonic 2006 IS the best game ever (for those, like me, who enjoy glitches)


----------



## 2Hack (May 13, 2015)

Banned for lying. I know you think sonic adventure 2 battle is best deep down


----------



## Deleted member 318366 (May 13, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Banned because Sonic Adventure 2 Battle is the best game in history


 

Banned because, it's better than most sonic games out now.


----------



## VinsCool (May 13, 2015)

Banned for stating the sad reality


----------



## 2Hack (May 13, 2015)

Banned for thinking the reality is sad. 

I want sonic adventure 3 Battle. I want that Chao amiibo :3


----------



## VinsCool (May 13, 2015)

Banned for dellusionnal nintenyearold Sonic fanboyism


----------



## 2Hack (May 13, 2015)

Banned for not cumming and stepping it up


----------



## VinsCool (May 13, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Banned for not cumming and stepping it up


 



Banned for nonsens


----------



## 2Hack (May 13, 2015)

Banned for not getting my Sanic reference.


----------



## VinsCool (May 13, 2015)

Banned for being 3fast6me


----------



## 2Hack (May 13, 2015)

Banned for being 2 edgy 4 me


----------



## VinsCool (May 13, 2015)

Banana for this


----------



## 2Hack (May 13, 2015)

Banned for that


----------



## LunaWofl (May 13, 2015)

Banned cuz... wasn't the japanese title for sonic unleashed; "Sonic World Adventure"


----------



## nxwing (May 13, 2015)

Banned for not making a rom hack of Chrono Trigger called Chronic Trigger


----------



## LunaWofl (May 13, 2015)

Banned cuz your sig told me to like your post


----------



## migles (May 13, 2015)

FrozenIndignatio said:


> Banned cuz your sig told me to like your post


banned because this is english forum and you got an italian name


----------



## nxwing (May 13, 2015)

Banned for not talking about the Supreme Leader


----------



## VinsCool (May 14, 2015)

Banned because I am the supreme leader.


----------



## lytro (May 14, 2015)

banned for not being the sunflower king


----------



## LunaWofl (May 14, 2015)

Banned cuz I am the walrus... koo koo ka choo



migles said:


> banned because this is english forum and you got an italian name


 
Banned cuz when this forum converted to thingo, my name got cut off from 17 letters to 16... and I lost my "n"


----------



## VinsCool (May 14, 2015)

Banned for being amputed


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (May 14, 2015)

Banned for stretching your eyelids too far


----------



## VinsCool (May 14, 2015)

Banned for doing the same (ps: I can't wait your new avatar, I may be very good!)


----------



## keven3477 (May 15, 2015)

banned for changing your avatar again


----------



## 2Hack (May 15, 2015)

Banned for double post


----------



## LunaWofl (May 17, 2015)

Banned for like... NOT... double posting...


----------



## nxwing (May 18, 2015)

Banned for not dping


----------



## nxwing (May 18, 2015)

Banned for double posting


----------



## keven3477 (May 20, 2015)

banned for banning yourself


----------



## nxwing (May 20, 2015)

Banned for not being on V7, I made you an avatar, check out your profile


----------



## keven3477 (May 20, 2015)

banned for making me one

p.s couldn't find it, all I could find were lots of likes from coneturismo and margen, but its okay I rather make it myself


----------



## nxwing (May 20, 2015)

keven3477 said:


> banned for making me one
> 
> p.s couldn't find it, all I could find were lots of likes from coneturismo and margen, but its okay I rather make it myself


Banned for not finding it
http://m.imgur.com/n2Q6S7e


----------



## LunaWofl (May 20, 2015)

Banned cuz... clone... parties :/


----------



## GiovyX96 (May 23, 2015)

migles said:


> banned because this is english forum and you got an italian name


I'm still alive XD


----------



## Pagio94 (May 23, 2015)

banned cause you're still alive


----------



## GiovyX96 (May 23, 2015)

Pagio94 said:


> banned cause you're still alive


Banned because you're Italian like me asd


----------



## Deleted member 318366 (May 27, 2015)

Banned because I'm just going to leave this bomb here and see how much time passes before it explodes.


----------



## Pagio94 (May 27, 2015)

Ban cause I don't want to explode holy cow someone call the bomb unit quick


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 4, 2015)

Banned cuz it pains me to see this thread stutter


----------



## nxwing (Jun 4, 2015)

Bannded for bump


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 4, 2015)

Banned because alas, tis what it is


----------



## keven3477 (Jun 7, 2015)

banned because I think your signature is giving spoilers for my game.


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 8, 2015)

Banned because I love your EON


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 8, 2015)

Banned because it would be tits if you were ^^


----------



## keven3477 (Jun 9, 2015)

banned for being a husky


----------



## Deleted member 318366 (Jun 10, 2015)

Banned because that's a "Banjo Kazooie" husky with a little home improvement or two and an on-going variable rate after that.


----------



## keven3477 (Jun 11, 2015)

banned because I cant pronounce your user name


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 11, 2015)

Banned for unoriginal username


----------



## Deleted member 318366 (Jun 11, 2015)

Banned because zelda and pokemon don't mix.


----------



## TheReturningVoid (Jun 14, 2015)

Banned because you have a broken image link in your sig


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 14, 2015)

Banned for not doing anything with your consoles

Also for being from Australia...


----------



## TheReturningVoid (Jun 14, 2015)

Banned for being from Australia also


----------



## Deleted member 318366 (Jun 14, 2015)

Banned because you damn aussie furries!


----------



## Spencer Everly Studios (Jun 15, 2015)

You are banned because you banned a person on another forum!


----------



## Deleted member 318366 (Jun 15, 2015)

Banned for unoriginal banning.


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 15, 2015)

Banned for ugly avatar.


----------



## Deleted member 318366 (Jun 15, 2015)

Banned because I will snipe you.


----------



## keven3477 (Jun 15, 2015)

Banned for being a real mafia


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 15, 2015)

Banned for being hanged.


----------



## keven3477 (Jun 15, 2015)

banned because im not hanged yet, but I might be next.


----------



## TheReturningVoid (Jun 15, 2015)

Banned because you should be hung by now


----------



## keven3477 (Jun 15, 2015)

Banned because you are inside my EEPROM chip


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 15, 2015)

Banned for cloning my sig.


----------



## TheReturningVoid (Jun 15, 2015)

Banned because he doesn't have a sig on my end.


----------



## keven3477 (Jun 15, 2015)

Banned because you haven't made many posts.


----------



## TheReturningVoid (Jun 15, 2015)

Banned because I actually have


----------



## keven3477 (Jun 15, 2015)

banned because you are not doing anything with your wii.


----------



## TheReturningVoid (Jun 15, 2015)

Banned because someone already banned me for that


----------



## keven3477 (Jun 15, 2015)

banned for quick responses.


----------



## TheReturningVoid (Jun 15, 2015)

Banned for also having quick responses


----------



## keven3477 (Jun 15, 2015)

banned because I am running out of ideas for banning you.


----------



## TheReturningVoid (Jun 15, 2015)

Banned because we need more people in this game


----------



## keven3477 (Jun 15, 2015)

banned because its very late right now and people are (should be) sleeping


----------



## TheReturningVoid (Jun 15, 2015)

Banned because not everyone is in the same timezone as you


----------



## Deleted member 318366 (Jun 15, 2015)

Banned because it's 9 o clock here, dougray.


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 15, 2015)

Banned because it's now 12:19 PM


----------



## Deleted member 318366 (Jun 20, 2015)

Banned because when I ask my youngest son what he wants to be when he grows up, he says stuff like soccer player, race car driver...so far he hasn't said lawyer. What he doesn't know yet is that this is the worst job in the world! because we don't get to help people or send them to jail.


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 20, 2015)

Banned because too tired to understand.


----------



## Deleted member 318366 (Jun 20, 2015)

Banned because


----------



## Deleted member 318366 (Jul 2, 2015)

Banned chef jeff for not filling bellies for 2 weeks and for not flipping dicks and scarring everybody off.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jul 2, 2015)

Banned for having an non-pronounceable name!


----------



## Deleted member 318366 (Jul 4, 2015)

Banned because I hate the gran turismo series!


----------



## keven3477 (Jul 4, 2015)

Banned for trusting your bank


----------



## cracker (Jul 4, 2015)

Banned for letting his brother touch his Wii-U.


----------



## Deleted member 318366 (Jul 5, 2015)

Banned because the "N" key on my keyboard is stuck...you know what that means.


----------



## cracker (Jul 5, 2015)

Banned for not keeping Kleenexes _on hand. _


----------



## Deleted member 318366 (Aug 8, 2015)

Banned because I'm the only one who can bump this thread after an entire month of none-bandamits.


----------



## nxwing (Aug 8, 2015)

Banned for being a GBAtemp Fan


----------



## Deleted member 318366 (Aug 8, 2015)

Banned for delicious ice cream o.o


----------



## LittleFlame (Aug 8, 2015)

dj4uk6cjm said:


> Banned for delicious ice cream o.o


banned because WHY THE FUCK NOT


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Aug 8, 2015)

Banned because u no giv me noods.


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 9, 2015)

Banned for not being a Husky


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 9, 2015)

Banned for not being a Cyberspace Husky


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 9, 2015)

Banned for banning me


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 9, 2015)

Banned for complaining about me banning you.


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 9, 2015)

banned for being useless with my wii emulation problem


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 9, 2015)

Banned because I am not aware of your problems.


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 9, 2015)

banned because of this being not resolved :
http://gbatemp.net/threads/need-help-with-wii-emulation-on-pc.394030/


----------



## LittleFlame (Aug 9, 2015)

banned because OFF TOPIC


----------



## Skelletonike (Aug 9, 2015)

Banned cuz I don't know new members. =O


----------



## 2Hack (Aug 10, 2015)

Banned for provoking me.


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 10, 2015)

Banned for pulling a Darkflare


----------



## LittleFlame (Aug 10, 2015)

banned for keep mentioning this Darkflare


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 10, 2015)

Banned for watching too much animes.


----------



## LittleFlame (Aug 10, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Banned for watching too much animes.


banned for not knowing the plural of anime T_T


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 10, 2015)

Banned for waeboo stuff I don't know about


----------



## LittleFlame (Aug 10, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Banned for waeboo stuff I don't know about


banned for not watching anime
and also get a new profile pic


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 10, 2015)

Banned for telling me what to do


----------



## nxwing (Aug 10, 2015)

Banned for being the caretaker since everyone knows that the Doctor is the caretaker


----------



## Pagio94 (Aug 10, 2015)

Banned for banning Vinscool


----------



## nxwing (Aug 10, 2015)

Banned for banning me


----------



## 2Hack (Aug 10, 2015)

Banned for banning vins earlier.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 10, 2015)

BANNED CUZ I MISSED YOU 2 DAY.


----------



## 2Hack (Aug 10, 2015)

Banned because you left me no choice. I didn't want to ban you, but you haaaad to respond to this thread. :cryaroo:


----------



## keven3477 (Aug 10, 2015)

Banned for having this thread revived.


----------



## Pagio94 (Aug 10, 2015)

Banned cause I should post a lot more and not just lurk around


----------



## keven3477 (Aug 11, 2015)

banned from trying to stop being a lurker.


----------



## nxwing (Aug 11, 2015)

Banned for not being me

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Banned for doubleposting

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Banned for triple posting


----------



## Vipera (Aug 16, 2015)

Banned for being an useless Smash character


----------



## nxwing (Aug 16, 2015)

Banned for wrong use of "an"


----------



## Selim873 (Aug 16, 2015)

Banned for enjoying ice cream.


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 17, 2015)

Banned for creepy Ash Ketchum.


----------



## keven3477 (Aug 17, 2015)

Banned because your wave of clones ended!


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 17, 2015)

Banned for leavingthe clone clan


----------



## LittleFlame (Aug 17, 2015)

Banned for not making me a vinsmod


----------



## Pagio94 (Aug 17, 2015)

Banned because too much Vins ripoffs


----------



## Deleted member 318366 (Aug 17, 2015)

Banned because ⁞Donald Trump 2016⁞


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 17, 2015)

dj4uk6cjm said:


> Banned because I hate the gran turismo series!


Actually, Turismo is a vehicle in GTA IV and so is the Comet part a vehicle in GTA IV. 


BANNED CUZ DONALD TRUMP IS IN TROUBLE WITH EL CHAPOOOOOOO


----------



## pastaconsumer (Aug 18, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> BANNED CUZ DONALD TRUMP IS IN TROUBLE WITH EL CHAPOOOOOOO


----------



## keven3477 (Aug 19, 2015)

Banned for video response.


----------



## pastaconsumer (Aug 19, 2015)

Banned for text responce...
wait... FUCK!


----------



## keven3477 (Aug 20, 2015)

banned for being a RefractionGhoul.


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 20, 2015)

Banned for copying my signature.


----------



## keven3477 (Aug 20, 2015)

Banned for having an open mouth.


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 20, 2015)

Banned for bad breath, since you keep your mouth closed.


----------



## keven3477 (Aug 20, 2015)

Banned for sticking your toung out.


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 20, 2015)

Banned for sticking your fingers up your ass.


----------



## LittleFlame (Aug 20, 2015)

Banned for not being a vinsclone....


----------



## nxwing (Aug 20, 2015)

Banned for single posting

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

SAFE


----------



## Pagio94 (Aug 20, 2015)

Banned 'cause I'm eating icecream too


----------



## nxwing (Aug 20, 2015)

Banned for eating my favorite food or dessert


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for using a banner that has an overwhelming resemblance to google's assets.


----------



## keven3477 (Sep 2, 2015)

Banned because your avatar has too much ketchup.


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Sep 2, 2015)

Banned.


----------



## keven3477 (Sep 2, 2015)

Banned for being depressing.


----------



## pastaconsumer (Sep 5, 2015)

Chikaku-chan said:


> Banned.


Banned for not giving a reason for ban.


keven3477 said:


> Banned for being depressing.


Banned for having emotions.


----------



## keven3477 (Sep 5, 2015)

Banned because the other user above me changed his avatar.


----------



## pastaconsumer (Sep 5, 2015)

keven3477 said:


> Banned because the other user above me changed his avatar.


Banned because "SHHHHHHHHHHHHHH."


----------



## keven3477 (Sep 5, 2015)

Banned because you SHHHHHHHHHHHHHHUSHed me.


----------



## pastaconsumer (Sep 5, 2015)

keven3477 said:


> Banned because you SHHHHHHHHHHHHHHUSHed me.


Banned because I SAID SHHH! SO SHHH!


----------



## keven3477 (Sep 5, 2015)

Banned because "you will not keep me silent"!!!


----------



## pastaconsumer (Sep 5, 2015)

ye mum said:
			
		

> Refraction Ghoul has silenced @keven3477.


----------



## keven3477 (Sep 7, 2015)

Banned because you silenced me for too long.


----------



## pastaconsumer (Sep 7, 2015)

ye mum said:
			
		

> Refraction Ghoul has silenced @keven3477 again. HAH BITCH! Also, ur banned skrub soisoisoisoisoisoisoisoisoisoisoi. soi.


----------



## kontrolaltdelete (Sep 8, 2015)

Banned for only quoting posts with no new content.


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 8, 2015)

Banned for being pedobear


----------



## kontrolaltdelete (Sep 8, 2015)

Banned for not being cool, despite his username.


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 8, 2015)

kontrolaltdelete said:


> Banned for not being cool, despite your username.


Banned for an obvious typo.


----------



## Minox (Sep 11, 2015)

Banned for correcting typos.


----------



## keven3477 (Sep 11, 2015)

Banned for working at Spytech


----------



## zoogie (Sep 12, 2015)

Banned for being a @Ryukouki and a double-crossing disgrace to family gbatemp. 


Ryukouki said:


> Banned for being a duck.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Sep 12, 2015)

I don't want to ban zoogie, cause I love zoogie; so I'm just gonna ban Keven6969 :devil:

I BAN U KEVEN6969 2 DAY 4 THINKING U CAN KILL ME IN MAFIA ROUND 3 2 NIGHT.


----------



## Selim873 (Sep 12, 2015)

Banned for deliberately lingering the bligarious bonkelfrauf in the binkle tinkle finkel bewiddling all the bears bearing bear paws.


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 12, 2015)

Banned by error.


----------



## Selim873 (Sep 12, 2015)

Banned for not complementing my creative poetry.


----------



## ~.~ (Sep 12, 2015)

Banned for your "Creative poetry".


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 12, 2015)

Banned for this username


----------



## Social_Outlaw (Sep 12, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Banned for this username


Banned for being a caretaker of your clones Snake?!?


----------



## pastaconsumer (Sep 12, 2015)

Logan97 said:


> Banned for being a caretaker of your clones Snake?!?


Banned for selling bootleg dreams...


----------



## Social_Outlaw (Sep 12, 2015)

TheGrayShow1467 said:


> Banned for selling bootleg dreams...



Banned for being apart of the illuminati...


----------



## keven3477 (Sep 13, 2015)

Banned because I don't know what an illuminati is.


----------



## Minox (Sep 13, 2015)

Banned for being unaware of your own existence.


----------



## Jwiz33 (Sep 16, 2015)

Banned for claiming that keven6969 is part of the illuminati, even though obviously Minox is the one and only illuminati
the illuminati lord


----------



## pastaconsumer (Sep 16, 2015)

Jwiz33 said:


> Banned for claiming that keven6969 is part of the illuminati, even though obviously Minox is the one and only illuminati
> the illuminati lord


Banned because I am 'Illuminati-sama'


----------



## Jwiz33 (Sep 16, 2015)

banned for banning the jwizard illuminati lord of all creation and expectation


----------



## pastaconsumer (Sep 16, 2015)

Jwiz33 said:


> banned for banning the jwizard illuminati lord of all creation and expectation


Banned because, as JonTron once put it, "I'M SICK OF YOUR SHIT!"


----------



## Jwiz33 (Sep 16, 2015)

Banned because what he said was relevant to how I act in the EoF


----------



## keven3477 (Sep 17, 2015)

Banned for eating ArnoDorian, those chicken pieces were for the people in the bunker to share.


----------



## pastaconsumer (Sep 17, 2015)

keven3477 said:


> Banned for eating ArnoDorian, those chicken pieces were for the people in the bunker to share.


Banned because they do what thy want because the residence of the EoF are free, they are a resident of the EoF.


----------



## keven3477 (Sep 17, 2015)

Banned because I am waiting for you to finis your corpse party translation


----------



## pastaconsumer (Sep 18, 2015)

keven3477 said:


> Banned because I am waiting for you to finis your corpse party translation


Choke me dong cause ur banned.
As for the translation, I'm not having much luck and I am really busy. Plus XSEED would have my ass on a platter for releasing their translation from PSP.


----------



## Ericzander (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned for having so many spoiler tags in your signature.


----------



## 730 (Sep 20, 2015)

Ericzander said:


> Banned for having so many spoiler tags in your signature.


Banned for using a Mii-styled avatar.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 21, 2015)

Banned for not owning Smash for the N64


----------



## pastaconsumer (Sep 21, 2015)

Techie8 said:


> Banned for not owning Smash for the N64


Banned for ebol-aids joke


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 29, 2015)

Banned for bumping this thread by 8 days!


----------



## keven3477 (Sep 29, 2015)

banned for having your own game studio


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 29, 2015)

keven3477 said:


> banned for having your own game studio


Banned for wearing a shell on your head!


----------



## pastaconsumer (Sep 29, 2015)

Voxel Studios said:


> Banned for wearing a shell on your head!


Banned for sticking your tongue out. That's rude you little shit


----------



## GhostLatte (Sep 29, 2015)

Banned for having under 500 posts.


----------



## pastaconsumer (Sep 29, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> Banned for having under 500 posts.


Banned for causing diabetes. You ass.


----------



## GhostLatte (Sep 29, 2015)

Banned for hating pie.


----------



## pastaconsumer (Sep 30, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> Banned for hating pie.


Banned because I love pie.

-later lel-



TheGrayShow1467 said:


> Banned because I love pie.


Banned for being me!


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 30, 2015)

TheGrayShow1467 said:


> Banned for sticking your tongue out. That's rude you little shit


Banned for swearing, cursing, having old signature stuff, having current projects, having discontinued projects,
being a hater, loving pie, being racist to diabetes people, having @730 liking your post, being post #62776,
posting at 12:57AM, having 498 messages, having one rank above me, banning @Cherry Pie , banning yourself,
banning *ME*, and being called TheGrayShow1467!


----------



## 2Hack (Sep 30, 2015)

Banned for saying too much


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 30, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Banned for saying too much


BANNED!


...For being a blue Link?


----------



## keven3477 (Oct 1, 2015)

Voxel Studios said:


> BANNED!
> 
> 
> ...For being a blue Link?



Banned for being a cube


----------



## pastaconsumer (Oct 1, 2015)

Voxel Studios said:


> Banned for swearing, cursing, having old signature stuff, having current projects, having discontinued projects,
> being a hater, loving pie, being racist to diabetes people, having @730 liking your post, being post #62776,
> posting at 12:57AM, having 498 messages, having one rank above me, banning @Cherry Pie , banning yourself,
> banning *ME*, and being called TheGrayShow1467!


Banned because I said so.


----------



## Deleted member 318366 (Oct 7, 2015)

Banned because I eat a full bowl of nails for breakfast with no milk and my sacrificial animals for lunch are puppies and kittens.


----------



## pastaconsumer (Oct 8, 2015)

dj4uk6cjm said:


> Banned because I eat a full bowl of nails for breakfast with no milk and my sacrificial animals for lunch are puppies and kittens.


Banned, because fuck you. You're not edgy enough...


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 9, 2015)

Banned for using the f word


----------



## pastaconsumer (Oct 9, 2015)

Noctosphere said:


> Banned for using the f word


Banned because Fuck.
Whatcha gonna do big boi?


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 9, 2015)

TheGrayShow1467 said:


> Banned because Fuck.
> Whatcha gonna do big boi?


Banned for being a big-headed bully. (and for that, I shall stick my tongue out once more! )


----------



## keven3477 (Oct 9, 2015)

banned because the white object on the top right in front of your game cube of your console signature is not a console


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 9, 2015)

keven3477 said:


> banned because the white object on the top right in front of your game cube of your console signature is not a console


Banned because you're wrong! In the spoiler text, I clearly said "My Consoles/*DEVICES*"!

You're also banned because you can't read. The so-called 'white object' is my Asus transformed pad, thank you very much.


----------



## keven3477 (Oct 9, 2015)

Voxel Studios said:


> Banned because you're wrong! In the spoiler text, I clearly said "My Consoles/*DEVICES*"!


Banned because I knew and I was just saying that one of those things is not like the others.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 9, 2015)

keven3477 said:


> Banned because I knew and I was just saying that one of those things is not like the others.


*sigh...* Banned because that was just pointless!


----------



## keven3477 (Oct 9, 2015)

banned because you edited your post 76 years ago


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 9, 2015)

keven3477 said:


> banned because you edited your post 76 years ago


Banned because it was only banter!


----------



## keven3477 (Oct 9, 2015)

Voxel Studios said:


> Banned because it was only banter!



 what was?

banned because I am jealous of your collection of devices.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 9, 2015)

keven3477 said:


> what was?


 Me saying that I edited my sig 76 years ago.


keven3477 said:


> banned because I am jealous of your collection of devices.


----------



## keven3477 (Oct 9, 2015)

banned for not banning me last post


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 9, 2015)

keven3477 said:


> banned for not banning me last post


Unbanned because I can't be bothered to ban people anymore.


----------



## keven3477 (Oct 9, 2015)

banned because I am expecting you to ban me in the next post, and if not I win on my mental goal of being the last poster


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 9, 2015)

keven3477 said:


> banned because I am expecting you to ban me in the next post, and if not I win


Banned because I'm banned because you are expecting me to ban you in the next post, and if not you win


----------



## keven3477 (Oct 9, 2015)

Banned because you are not letting me win


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 9, 2015)

keven3477 said:


> Banned because you are not letting me win


Banned because you're not quoting my posts and increasing my post count to at least 200! That'd be nice, you know!

WAIT! We're in the EOF, so we can't. 

Banned myself.


----------



## keven3477 (Oct 9, 2015)

Voxel Studios said:


> Banned because you're not quoting my posts and increasing my post count to at least 200! That'd be nice, you know!
> 
> WAIT! Were in the EOF, so we can't.



banned because you ninja'd me on what I was going to ban you off.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 9, 2015)

keven3477 said:


> banned because you ninja'd me on what I was going to ban you off.


Ha!
















Banned myself because I just made a one-word post.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Banned myself again because I technically didn't do a one-word post.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Banned myself AGAIN for triple posting.


----------



## keven3477 (Oct 9, 2015)

banned for post merging


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 9, 2015)

keven3477 said:


> banned for post merging


Well noooooooo...


----------



## keven3477 (Oct 9, 2015)

Voxel Studios said:


> Well noooooooo...


I am banning my self for lack of creative banning's, bad grammar and incorrect use of punctuation, and for forgetting to quote previous post.

However I am banning whoever is banning me for banning myself.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 9, 2015)

keven3477 said:


> I am banning my self for lack of creative banning's, bad grammar and incorrect use of punctuation, and for forgetting to quote previous post.
> 
> However I am banning whoever is banning me for banning myself.


Banned for banning yourself!


----------



## keven3477 (Oct 9, 2015)

Voxel Studios said:


> Banned for banning yourself!


Banned because you went ahead and banned me for banning myself anyway.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 9, 2015)

keven3477 said:


> Banned because you went ahead and banned me for banning myself anyway.


Banned because I can't think of any more good ban jokes...


----------



## keven3477 (Oct 9, 2015)

Voxel Studios said:


> Banned because I can't think of any more good ban jokes...


Banned because I also don't know what to ban you for.

All I know is that I am going to be the last poster between us today.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 9, 2015)

keven3477 said:


> All I know is that I am going to be the last poster between us today.


rly?


----------



## keven3477 (Oct 9, 2015)

Voxel Studios said:


> rly?


Banned because it is my goal today


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 9, 2015)

keven3477 said:


> Banned because it is my goal today


.........rly?


----------



## keven3477 (Oct 9, 2015)

Voxel Studios said:


> rly?





Voxel Studios said:


> .........rly?


Yes, rly!

banned because I haven't been banned for some time.


----------



## Deleted member 318366 (Oct 9, 2015)

Banned because you two have been going at it for a week! Stop it.


----------



## keven3477 (Oct 9, 2015)

dj4uk6cjm said:


> Banned because you two have been going at it for a week! Stop it.


banned because it wasn't a week, just a single hour.


----------



## BurningDesire (Oct 9, 2015)

^^
Banned because it wasn't a hour but a couple minutes.


----------



## keven3477 (Oct 9, 2015)

Banned because you bothered to look


----------



## pastaconsumer (Oct 10, 2015)

keven3477 said:


> Banned because you bothered to look


Banned because that's enough banter.
Unrelated: I am trying to make an Android ROM for Atari 2600. What do you think


----------



## keven3477 (Oct 10, 2015)

TheGrayShow1467 said:


> Banned because that's enough banter.
> Unrelated: I am trying to make an Android ROM for Atari 2600. What do you think


Banned because that is cool


----------



## pastaconsumer (Oct 10, 2015)

keven3477 said:


> Banned because that is cool


Banned because thanks mayne


----------



## keven3477 (Oct 10, 2015)

Banned because you have hidden a internetometer in your signature.


----------



## pastaconsumer (Oct 10, 2015)

keven3477 said:


> Banned because you have hidden a internetometer in your signature.


Banned for your hypocrisy.


----------



## keven3477 (Oct 10, 2015)

TheGrayShow1467 said:


> Banned for your hypocrisy.



Banned because I don't know what you are talking about!


----------



## pastaconsumer (Oct 10, 2015)

keven3477 said:


> Banned because I don't know what you are talking about!


You don't have one. You cheeky bastard. Nonexistent is hidden. Banned.


----------



## keven3477 (Oct 10, 2015)

Banned because I don't really want one.


----------



## pastaconsumer (Oct 10, 2015)

keven3477 said:


> Banned because I don't really want one.


Banned because Esports are sports


----------



## keven3477 (Oct 10, 2015)

Banned because I don't believe in this so called "Pc Master Race"


----------



## pastaconsumer (Oct 10, 2015)

keven3477 said:


> Banned because I don't believe in this so called "Pc Master Race"


Banned because I believe in PC Console Equality.


----------



## keven3477 (Oct 10, 2015)

Banned because of you I got hooked on reading Tokyo ghoul.


----------



## pastaconsumer (Oct 10, 2015)

keven3477 said:


> Banned because of you I got hooked on reading Tokyo ghoul.


Banned because that manga is good. I read it for my English project last year.


----------



## keven3477 (Oct 10, 2015)

TheGrayShow1467 said:


> Banned because that manga is good. I read it for my English project last year.


Banned because you probably read it online, meanwhile I am still waiting for Volume 3 to be in my library.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 10, 2015)

Banned because another two people had to get involved on the last page!



TheGrayShow1467 said:


> Banned because thanks mayne


Oh. It's you again...


----------



## keven3477 (Oct 10, 2015)

Banned because you returned


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 11, 2015)

Banned because nothing


----------



## keven3477 (Oct 11, 2015)

Banned for being a Husky.


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 11, 2015)

Banned for not being original (I'va already been banned because I was an husky)


----------



## keven3477 (Oct 12, 2015)

Banned because I am not creative.


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 12, 2015)

banned because youre banned


----------



## keven3477 (Oct 12, 2015)

Banned because it is hard to find reasons to ban you for.


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 12, 2015)

thanks i kinow I'm perfect 
Banned for not being perfect


----------



## keven3477 (Oct 12, 2015)

Banned because nobody is perfect and neither are you.


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 12, 2015)

Banned, all of you, for beating the dead horse from ages


----------



## keven3477 (Oct 12, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Banned, all of you, for beating the dead horse from ages



Banned because I don't know what that means.


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 12, 2015)

Banned for


----------



## keven3477 (Oct 14, 2015)

Banned for not explaining why I am beating a dead horse.


----------



## GhostLatte (Oct 14, 2015)

Banned for being part of the Illuminati.


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 15, 2015)

Banned for having a pie on your head instead of eating it


----------



## keven3477 (Oct 15, 2015)

Banned because you ruined my trend of being the second poster in this thread.


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 15, 2015)

Banned because, what?


----------



## keven3477 (Oct 15, 2015)

Banned because you don't know why I banned you for.


----------



## The_Meistro (Oct 16, 2015)

keven3477 said:


> Banned because you don't know why I banned you for.


^Banned because you chose Oshawatt and not Snivy


----------



## keven3477 (Oct 16, 2015)

Banned for creating Meistrodomes.


----------



## The_Meistro (Oct 16, 2015)

keven3477 said:


> Banned for creating Meistrodomes.


^Banned for spelling Meistrodrones wrong


----------



## keven3477 (Oct 16, 2015)

Banned because i know what i said.


----------



## The_Meistro (Oct 16, 2015)

Banned^ For lying


----------



## keven3477 (Oct 16, 2015)

Banned for not posting information on your don't update past 9.9 thread.


----------



## The_Meistro (Oct 16, 2015)

^Banned for posting a legit reason someone would be banned for


----------



## keven3477 (Oct 16, 2015)

Banned because you acknowledge your mistake


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 17, 2015)

banned for changing your avatar


----------



## keven3477 (Oct 17, 2015)

Banned because I knew I was going to get banned for that.


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 17, 2015)

Banned because you banned me because of something that doesn't involve me directly


----------



## keven3477 (Oct 17, 2015)

banned because it does involve you indirectly


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 17, 2015)

banned because shut up...


----------



## keven3477 (Oct 17, 2015)

Banned because I wont be silenced!!!


----------



## The_Meistro (Oct 18, 2015)

keven3477 said:


> Banned because I wont be silenced!!!


Banned because you WILL be silenced


----------



## keven3477 (Oct 18, 2015)

Banned because you remind me of @Retr0Capez , he also tried to establish a anti vins cult saying that all vinsclones are clones of him, that and because of the doges.


----------



## The_Meistro (Oct 18, 2015)

keven3477 said:


> Banned because you remind me of @Retr0Capez , he also tried to establish a anti vins cult saying that all vinsclones are clones of him, that and because of the doges.


Banned for relating me to @Retr0Capez


----------



## keven3477 (Oct 18, 2015)

Banned because I believe you are related.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 19, 2015)

Banned 'cause I'm back, baby!


----------



## keven3477 (Oct 19, 2015)

Banned because you also changed to a vinsclone since last I saw you.


----------



## The Minish LAN (Oct 20, 2015)

Banned because you are a vinsclone too.


----------



## keven3477 (Oct 20, 2015)

Banned for being minish.


----------



## BurningDesire (Oct 21, 2015)

banned for being purple


----------



## keven3477 (Oct 21, 2015)

Banned for being S.H.I.E.L.D


----------



## NintendU_the_great (Oct 22, 2015)

nm


----------



## glitterandgameing (Oct 22, 2015)

^Banned for talking shit about my friend and being a fucking annoying 12 year old


----------



## BurningDesire (Oct 22, 2015)

glitterandgameing said:


> ^Banned for talking shit about my friend and being a fucking annoying 12 year old


Banned for being nice on the EoF towards someone

Edit: Which is me 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



keven3477 said:


> Banned for being S.H.I.E.L.D


I know its the person above you but i can't help my self. Banned because your probably hydra


----------



## Pacheko17 (Oct 22, 2015)

Red3agle said:


> Banned for being nice on the EoF towards someone
> 
> Edit: Which is me
> 
> ...



Banned because you have bad anime taste.


jk


----------



## BurningDesire (Oct 22, 2015)

Pacheko17 said:


> Banned because you have bad anime taste.
> 
> 
> jk


Banned because the real list is on my phone/computer The site didn't have all of them


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 22, 2015)

Banned for not showing your list.


----------



## BurningDesire (Oct 22, 2015)

banned because your tool cool


----------



## Minox (Oct 24, 2015)

Banned for rhyming


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 24, 2015)

Banned for returning as a mod


----------



## ComeTurismO (Oct 24, 2015)

Banned for being a triangle!


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 24, 2015)

Banned for thanks obama


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 24, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> Banned for being a triangle!


LOLWUT?


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 24, 2015)

Banned for confirming Illuminati


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 24, 2015)

Noctosphere said:


> Banned for confirming Illuminati


How am I? Q _ Q


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 24, 2015)

As he said, Banned for being a triangle


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 24, 2015)

PLZ, Y U DO 'DIS?


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 24, 2015)

banned for not banning anyone


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 24, 2015)

Hmph. Fine.

Banned for fear-mongering me


----------



## ComeTurismO (Oct 24, 2015)

Voxel Studios said:


> Hmph. Fine.
> 
> Banned for fear-mongering me


BANNED 4 BEING A GREEN TRIANGLE 2 DAY


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 24, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> BANNED 4 BEING A GREEN TRIANGLE 2 DAY


Banned because there must be a problem on my end, or something...


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 24, 2015)

Banned for not looking at your fucking icon


----------



## Jacklack3 (Oct 26, 2015)

Noctosphere said:


> Banned for not looking at your fucking icon


Banned for that prof pic that looks a like a wolf that wants to fuck somebody


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 26, 2015)

Banned for posting this video everywhere
Also banned because this is not a wolf


----------



## Jacklack3 (Oct 26, 2015)

Noctosphere said:


> Banned for posting this video everywhere
> Also banned because *this is not a wolf*


----------



## Margen67 (Oct 26, 2015)

Banned for not Understanding™
Please Understand™


----------



## WeedZ (Oct 26, 2015)

Margen67 said:


> Banned for not Understanding™
> Please Understand™


Banned because no matter how hard you try, you can't not like this post.


----------



## Lucar (Oct 26, 2015)

Banned for having No One like your post.


----------



## WeedZ (Oct 26, 2015)

Lucar said:


> Banned for having No One like your post.


Banned for having little faith. Right now the anxiety is rising up in him. He's trying to fight it, but he will eventually lose to himself.


----------



## Lucar (Oct 26, 2015)

Banned for playing TriForce Heroes.


----------



## Jacklack3 (Oct 26, 2015)

WeedZ1985 said:


> Banned because no matter how hard you try, you can't not like this post.


I just did...wheres the rekt video???...sheeet.


----------



## Lucar (Oct 26, 2015)

Jacklack3 said:


> I just did...wheres the rekt video???...sheeet.



Banned for getting Rekt


----------



## Jacklack3 (Oct 26, 2015)

Lucar said:


> Banned for getting Rekt


Banned for...hm...*sees profile pic* is that link?...for the 1000th time!?...*slams door*


----------



## Lucar (Oct 26, 2015)

Jacklack3 said:


> Banned for...hm...*sees profile pic* is that link?...for the 1000th time!?...*slams door*



It's not link, it's... Lincario!

Banned for getting rekt twice!


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 26, 2015)

Banned for this awesome avatar.


----------



## Lucar (Oct 26, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Banned for this awesome avatar.



Banned for using alt to try to ban me. XD


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 26, 2015)

Banned for being unbannable


----------



## Lucar (Oct 26, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Banned for being unbannable



Banned for being even more Unbanable.


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 26, 2015)

Banned for trying to ban me even if I am unbannable.


----------



## NintendU_the_great (Oct 27, 2015)

nm


----------



## Jacklack3 (Oct 27, 2015)

Lucar said:


> Banned for being even more Unbanable.


Ban for


NintendU_the_great said:


> banned for flaming on each other like shit.


Banned for the profile picture that looks like mario and rayman had a baby.


----------



## WeedZ (Oct 27, 2015)

Lucar said:


> Banned for having No One like your post.





WeedZ1985 said:


> Banned for having little faith. Right now the anxiety is rising up in him. He's trying to fight it, but he will eventually lose to himself.


Told ya motha licka


----------



## NintendU_the_great (Oct 27, 2015)

nm


----------



## NintendU_the_great (Oct 27, 2015)

nm


----------



## nxwing (Oct 27, 2015)

Banned for double posting


----------



## NintendU_the_great (Oct 27, 2015)

nm


----------



## nxwing (Oct 27, 2015)

Banned for having the body of a VinsClone


----------



## NintendU_the_great (Oct 27, 2015)

nm


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 29, 2015)

banned for not saying banned


----------



## NintendU_the_great (Oct 29, 2015)

nm


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 29, 2015)

banned for saying bann-ed without the - twice


----------



## NintendU_the_great (Oct 29, 2015)

nm


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 29, 2015)

Banned because logic isn't accepted in EoF


----------



## NintendU_the_great (Oct 29, 2015)

nm


----------



## nxwing (Oct 29, 2015)

Banned for not liking hentai


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 29, 2015)

Banned because I agree too much with you


----------



## NintendU_the_great (Oct 29, 2015)

nm


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 29, 2015)

banned because I'm 22 not 20


----------



## NintendU_the_great (Oct 29, 2015)

nm


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 29, 2015)

Banned because I DO watch porn like Hentai


----------



## NintendU_the_great (Oct 29, 2015)

nm


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 29, 2015)

Banned for your ignorance, you are 12 and porn is for 18+, don't tell me what is the audience for porn


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 29, 2015)

Banned for pornography addiction.


----------



## NintendU_the_great (Oct 30, 2015)

nm


----------



## TheReturningVoid (Oct 30, 2015)

Banned for fnaf in avatar


----------



## NintendU_the_great (Oct 30, 2015)

nm


----------



## TheReturningVoid (Oct 30, 2015)

Banned for not saying "Banned for having a minecraft avatar"


----------



## NintendU_the_great (Oct 30, 2015)

nm


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 30, 2015)

Banned for playing Minecraft


----------



## Flame (Nov 1, 2015)

if you one of those who cried cause for other members was banned... 


banned.


----------



## NintendU_the_great (Nov 1, 2015)

nm


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 1, 2015)

Banned because your location is "in yer toilet"


----------



## NintendU_the_great (Nov 1, 2015)

nm


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 1, 2015)

Banned for being an advanced member but only have 83 posts.


----------



## NintendU_the_great (Nov 1, 2015)

nm


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 1, 2015)

Banned because you are wrong, he is not a pokemon but a Fakemon


----------



## nxwing (Nov 1, 2015)

Banned for being "great"


----------



## nxwing (Nov 1, 2015)

Noctosphere said:


> Banned because you are wrong, he is not a pokemon but a Fakemon


I believe the term 'Fusion' would for his avatar more properly


----------



## nxwing (Nov 1, 2015)

Banned for misspelling VinsClone


----------



## nxwing (Nov 1, 2015)

I'm pretty sure proper punctuation is different from proper grammar.

Banned for improper capitalization.


----------



## nxwing (Nov 1, 2015)

Banned for not having an abortion


----------



## nxwing (Nov 1, 2015)

I'm pretty sure abortion doesn't count as sex since there is no insertion of the male reproductive organ into the female reproductive organ or other entry points. 

Banned for being a twelve year old


----------



## nxwing (Nov 1, 2015)

Banned because you are not being specific. How do you define when one is using too much logic?


----------



## nxwing (Nov 1, 2015)

How do you say I am using more logic when it is clear that I seem to have used less logic than my post about abortion.

Banned for that reason.


----------



## GalladeGuy (Nov 2, 2015)

Banned because logic hurts my brain.


----------



## nxwing (Nov 2, 2015)

Banned for having a username of GalladeGuy but not having a Gallade or a guy in your avatat


----------



## GalladeGuy (Nov 2, 2015)

Banned for having strawberry ice cream in your avatar, yet no strawberry in your name


----------



## nxwing (Nov 2, 2015)

Banned since it's just vanilla ice cream dipped in some pink liquid


----------



## GalladeGuy (Nov 2, 2015)

Banned for liking vanilla ice cream


----------



## nxwing (Nov 2, 2015)

Banned for looking at the Bust May Mod thread


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 2, 2015)

Banned for stalking people.


----------



## Monado_III (Nov 2, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Banned for stalking people.


banned for not being toon link anymore


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 2, 2015)

Banned for not being the ultimate Monado.


----------



## Monado_III (Nov 2, 2015)

banned for referring to something that is impossible to find a good picture of.

edit: You mean http://i598.photobucket.com/albums/tt64/Tockdom/Monado.png


----------



## GalladeGuy (Nov 2, 2015)

ArnoDorian said:


> Banned for looking at the Bust May Mod thread





so


----------



## nxwing (Nov 2, 2015)

Banned for breaking the rules


----------



## Monado_III (Nov 2, 2015)

ArnoDorian said:


> Banned for breaking the rules


banned for not refreshing the page


----------



## GalladeGuy (Nov 2, 2015)

Banned for refreshing the page


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 2, 2015)

Banned for being a mini mod.


----------



## GalladeGuy (Nov 2, 2015)

Banned because i still don't know who broke the rules


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 2, 2015)

Banned for having an 8-bit avatar


----------



## GalladeGuy (Nov 2, 2015)

Banned for liking Oshuwat and Samarot


----------



## nxwing (Nov 2, 2015)

Banned for misspelling Oshawott and Samurott


----------



## nxwing (Nov 2, 2015)

Banned for banning me for banning GalladeGuy for banning keven3477 for banning GalladeGuy for banning VinsCool


----------



## nxwing (Nov 2, 2015)

Banned for not being able to take on my so called _logic. _My e-peen is not even that big.


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 2, 2015)

Banned for not banning...


----------



## The_Meistro (Nov 2, 2015)

Noctosphere said:


> Banned for not banning...


Banned for saying that..


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 3, 2015)

banned...
just banned...
obviously you are....


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 3, 2015)

banned for banning too late


----------



## nxwing (Nov 3, 2015)

Banned for saying that he is banning really early but in reality, he banned you just after a minute you posted so he technically banned you just in time.


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 3, 2015)

banned for saying the truth


----------



## nxwing (Nov 3, 2015)

Banned for banning two people and banning me. According tk the rules, you can only ban the poster *directly above *you which means you can only ban *one person at a time*. In short, you are banned for not following the rules of the game.


----------



## nxwing (Nov 3, 2015)

Banned for using the same reason all over again and the wasted space you inserted all over your post.


----------



## nxwing (Nov 3, 2015)

Banned for telling me that I lick my ice cream like a pervert. All people lick their ice cream with their tongue.


----------



## nxwing (Nov 3, 2015)

Banned for not being an abortion


----------



## mgrev (Nov 3, 2015)

Banned for poor photoshop skills


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 3, 2015)

Banned for unoriginal avatar.


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 3, 2015)

Banned for original pokemon avatar


----------



## GalladeGuy (Nov 3, 2015)

Banned for getting your avatar on google images


----------



## mgrev (Nov 3, 2015)

banned for being a newcomer


----------



## GalladeGuy (Nov 3, 2015)

Banned for having more Sony consoles than Nintendo


----------



## mgrev (Nov 3, 2015)

GalladeGuy said:


> Banned for having more Sony consoles than Nintendo


banned because legal reasons™


----------



## GalladeGuy (Nov 3, 2015)

mgrev said:


> banned because legal reasons™



Banned for grammar reasons


----------



## GalladeGuy (Nov 4, 2015)

Banned for giving a shit about me giving a shit about grammar


----------



## mgrev (Nov 4, 2015)

Banned for not knowing the meme; because legal reasons™

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Banned myself for banning the wrong person


----------



## nxwing (Nov 5, 2015)

Banned for being mgrev


----------



## nxwing (Nov 5, 2015)

Banned since GBAtemp calls it an avatar


----------



## mgrev (Nov 5, 2015)

ArnoDorian said:


> Banned for being mgrev


what the fuck lol. banned for using my username as banning material


----------



## nxwing (Nov 5, 2015)

Banned for not being an asshole (as of now)


----------



## mgrev (Nov 5, 2015)

banned for not knowing that the marionette is an asshole


----------



## nxwing (Nov 5, 2015)

Banned since I was referring to NintendU


----------



## mgrev (Nov 5, 2015)

ArnoDorian said:


> Banned since I was referring to NintendU


banned because i knew that. protip: nintendo u is marionette


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 5, 2015)

Banned for using the word marionette instead of puppet.


----------



## Margen67 (Nov 6, 2015)

Banned for reporting me.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Nov 6, 2015)

Margen67 said:


> Banned for reporting me.


Banned because.. 
B-because..


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 6, 2015)

Banned because I don't know who your avatar is of. (well at least it looks better than that avatar of creepy Reggie you had before)


----------



## mgrev (Nov 6, 2015)

banned because people claim that you are the puppet and not the marionette (puppet is a bigger term, marionette is a certain type of doll @VinsCool )


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 7, 2015)

Banned for not knowing that both words are *synonyms.*


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 7, 2015)

banned cuz i don't give a fuck


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 7, 2015)

Banned for being a *fuck*tard.


----------



## WeedZ (Nov 7, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Banned for being a *fuck*tard.


Banned for not making mod yet


----------



## Lycan911 (Nov 8, 2015)

mgrev said:


> Banned for still being a Newcomer


Banned for no reason, I just felt like I should post here again, didn't play in months.


----------



## mgrev (Nov 8, 2015)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> Banned for no reason, I just felt like I should post here again, didn't play in months.


banned for not playing on months


----------



## Lycan911 (Nov 8, 2015)

mgrev said:


> banned for not playing on months


Banned for banning me


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 9, 2015)

Banned for being a smea clone. (wich seams to be starting as a trend)


----------



## Games&Stuff (Nov 9, 2015)

keven3477 said:


> Banned for being a smea clone. (wich seams to be starting as a trend)



Banned for being a water panda with a shell


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 9, 2015)

Banned because you believe I am a panda.


----------



## Games&Stuff (Nov 9, 2015)

keven3477 said:


> Banned because you believe I am a panda.



Banned because you're thinking that I'm thinking that you're a panda


----------



## nxwing (Nov 10, 2015)

Banned for not giving me cash


----------



## NintendU_the_great (Nov 10, 2015)

nevermind...


----------



## nxwing (Nov 10, 2015)

You are hereby banned by GBAtemp Advanced Fan ArnoDorian for banning him on GBAtemp. Other reasons include posting a picture with a middle finger being shown and having a FNAF-themed avatar


----------



## NintendU_the_great (Nov 10, 2015)

nevermind....


----------



## 101239 (Nov 10, 2015)

you are banned for having a picture of smea with the marionette mask on


----------



## NintendU_the_great (Nov 10, 2015)

nevermind...


----------



## Games&Stuff (Nov 10, 2015)

NintendU_the_great said:


> banned for calling the FNAF puppet's face a marionette mask



Banned for being on the EoF


----------



## NintendU_the_great (Nov 10, 2015)

nevermind...


----------



## Games&Stuff (Nov 10, 2015)

NintendU_the_great said:


> banned for not being a virgin



Banned for lieing


----------



## 101239 (Nov 10, 2015)

banned for being edgy


----------



## NintendU_the_great (Nov 10, 2015)

nevermind...


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 10, 2015)

Banned because, it is my birthday today and I am given automatic banning powers because of it.


----------



## Games&Stuff (Nov 10, 2015)

keven3477 said:


> Banned because, it is my birthday today and I am given automatic banning powers because of it.



Banned because you've got powers - Happy b-day


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 10, 2015)

Games&Stuff said:


> Banned because you've got powers - Happy b-day


I thank you good sir.

And now you are banned.


----------



## 2Hack (Nov 10, 2015)

Banned for not following Vinslam


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 11, 2015)

Banned for having the head of a soccer player.


----------



## NintendU_the_great (Nov 11, 2015)

nevermind....


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 11, 2015)

banned for wishing happy birthday way too late


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 12, 2015)

Banned because he did it on time.


----------



## NintendU_the_great (Nov 12, 2015)

nevermind....


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 12, 2015)

Banned because you decided to like my status page. Likes for me are not necessary but I appreciate thought.


----------



## NintendU_the_great (Nov 12, 2015)

nevermind....


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 12, 2015)

NintendU_the_great said:


> banned for not mentioning the fact that I liked all of your statuses


Banned because you made me look for the follow button.


----------



## NintendU_the_great (Nov 12, 2015)

nevermind....


----------



## Swiftloke (Nov 12, 2015)

Banned for stalking me in the bathroom.


----------



## 2Hack (Nov 12, 2015)

Banned for going to the bathroom


----------



## NintendU_the_great (Nov 12, 2015)

nevermind....


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 12, 2015)

banned for not being a vinsclone but a smeaclone


----------



## NintendU_the_great (Nov 12, 2015)

nevermind....


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 12, 2015)

banned for not noticing that im a vinsclone, the link is behind the picture


----------



## NintendU_the_great (Nov 15, 2015)

nevermind...


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 15, 2015)

Banned for being in my toillet


----------



## NintendU_the_great (Nov 15, 2015)

nevermind..


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 15, 2015)

Banned for not enjoying looking at me enjoying having sex


----------



## NintendU_the_great (Nov 15, 2015)

nevermind...


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 15, 2015)

emoji?
Anyway, banned for being a little indian


----------



## NintendU_the_great (Nov 15, 2015)

nevermind..


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 15, 2015)

Banned for banning a banned one already banned for being banned


----------



## NintendU_the_great (Nov 15, 2015)

nevermind...


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 17, 2015)

NintendU_the_great said:


> banned for nonsensical bullshit


banned for having over 100 messages


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 17, 2015)

banned for having under 100 messages


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 17, 2015)

banned for being a dog in real life.
because you ARE a dog in real life.


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 17, 2015)

Banned for MLG Smealum


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 17, 2015)

banned because Espeon and Umbreon aren't fuck friend


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 17, 2015)

banned for banning someone that faps to avacados
(inb4 someone says "banned for being 13" )


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 17, 2015)

Yes my Penis do is 12" 
Banned for banning someone who fap


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 17, 2015)

banned for banning someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone


Spoiler: banning someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone



banning someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone banning someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone banning someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone banning someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone banning someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 17, 2015)

Banned for banning someone that someone banned by banning someone else who banned someone banned for banning a banned one


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 17, 2015)

Bannded for banning purpose.

and yes, Umbreon and Espeon are in love


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 17, 2015)

they are in love or just fuck friend?
Banned for fuck friending with avocados


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 17, 2015)

Noctosphere said:


> they are in love or just fuck friend?
> Banned for fuck friending with avocados


I BELIEVE THE TERM IS "FUCKBUDDIES" 




Banned for knowing what an avacado is (I couldn't think of anything )


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Nov 17, 2015)

Every fucking one of you is banned for having no clue what you're doing.


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 17, 2015)

Banned for not being a staff member anymore... HA!


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 17, 2015)

Banned for making fun of a former staff.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Nov 17, 2015)

Banned for editing your post.


----------



## NintendU_the_great (Nov 17, 2015)

nevermind...


----------



## nxwing (Nov 17, 2015)

keven3477 said:


> Banned because, it is my birthday today and I am given automatic banning powers because of it.


Belated happy birthday


NintendU_the_great said:


> banned for doggy


In doggy, are you referring to @hobbledehoy899 being a dog or doing something that a dog does? Or are you referring to the position?

Banned for not clarifying the term 'doggy'


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 17, 2015)

Banned because you're Nightwing.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Nov 17, 2015)

Banned for not being in my stomach.


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 17, 2015)

banned for puking


----------



## Swiftloke (Nov 18, 2015)

Banned because that avatar is just creepy. Seriously.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Nov 18, 2015)

Banned for not showing me your swift moves.


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 18, 2015)

Banned for slowing down the traffic like Remi Gaillard :


----------



## Jack_Sparrow (Nov 18, 2015)

Banned for criticizing others speed

(btw am i doing this right??)


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Nov 18, 2015)

Banned for not knowing if you are playing this game correctly or not.

(You are playing correctly.)


----------



## Jack_Sparrow (Nov 18, 2015)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> Banned for not knowing if you are playing this game correctly or not.
> 
> (You are playing correctly.)


banned for not clearly stating i was playing correctly but instead stating that inside of parentheses


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Nov 18, 2015)

Jack_Sparrow said:


> banned for not clearly stating i was playing correctly but instead stating that inside of parentheses



Banned for banning me even though I told you that you were doing it right.


----------



## Jack_Sparrow (Nov 18, 2015)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> Banned for banning me even though I told you that you were doing it right.


Banned cause your profile pic is OBVIOUSLY photoshopped.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Nov 18, 2015)

Jack_Sparrow said:


> Banned cause your profile pic is OBVIOUSLY photoshopped.



Banned because you clearly don't understand the message of Slugbug's Truck Month.


----------



## Jack_Sparrow (Nov 18, 2015)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> Banned because you clearly don't understand the message of Slugbug's Truck Month.


Banned just like these commercials


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Nov 18, 2015)

Jack_Sparrow said:


> Banned just like these commercials




Banned because you know about Slugbug's bedroom based Doritos influenced four-track cassette recordings from 2004-2007.


----------



## Jack_Sparrow (Nov 18, 2015)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> Banned because you know about Slugbug's bedroom based Doritos influenced four-track cassette recordings from 2004-2007.


Banned because you know i know that


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Nov 18, 2015)

Jack_Sparrow said:


> Banned because you know i know that



Banned because you're implying you know about Slugbug.


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 18, 2015)

Banned for stacking cars.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Nov 18, 2015)

Banned for not buying everybody on GBATemp an avocado.


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 18, 2015)

Banned for not fapping to avocados.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Nov 18, 2015)

Banned for not fapping to Smea.


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 18, 2015)

Banned for wierd taste


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Nov 18, 2015)

Banned for not being apart of the Weird Life.


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 18, 2015)

Banned for being part of a wild life.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Nov 18, 2015)

Banned for not fapping out in the wild.


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 18, 2015)

Banned for fapping in a tree


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Nov 18, 2015)

Banned for thinking I meant the actual wild.


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 18, 2015)

Banned for thinking wild


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Nov 18, 2015)

Banned for not being wild enough to fufill my urges.


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 18, 2015)

Banned for being quick in stuff


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Nov 18, 2015)

Banned for not being tiff in my utt.


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 18, 2015)

Banned for having a hard to pronounce username.


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 18, 2015)

Banned for not being banned for banning


----------



## NintendU_the_great (Nov 18, 2015)

nevermind...


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 18, 2015)

banned because I didn't, unless you are keven3477
if that's the case, you will be banned for real


----------



## NintendU_the_great (Nov 18, 2015)

nevermind...


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 18, 2015)

I'm banning you
but banned not like 
but most like


----------



## NintendU_the_great (Nov 18, 2015)

nevermind...


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 18, 2015)

Banned for not using emoji


----------



## NintendU_the_great (Nov 18, 2015)

nevermind...


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 18, 2015)

banned for liking my post four times





AND NOT USING EMOJI


----------



## NintendU_the_great (Nov 18, 2015)

nevermind...


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 18, 2015)

Banned because I must leave now
chow chow


----------



## NintendU_the_great (Nov 18, 2015)

nevermind...


----------



## Jack_Sparrow (Nov 18, 2015)

NintendU_the_great said:


> banned cus even I have to


Banned cause you had to leave


----------



## PabloMK7 (Nov 18, 2015)

Banned because You are a pirate.


----------



## NintendU_the_great (Nov 18, 2015)

nevermind...


----------



## Jack_Sparrow (Nov 18, 2015)

Banned because youre not the official GBATEMP TROLLER


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 18, 2015)

Banned for not being captain Barbosa instead of jack.


----------



## Jack_Sparrow (Nov 18, 2015)

Banned for being a racist to mexican's such as myself and telling me you'd rather me be a white british gent


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 19, 2015)

Jack_Sparrow said:


> Banned for being a racist to mexican's such as myself and telling me you'd rather me be a white british gent


Banned because you believe I am racist to my parents.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 19, 2015)

Banned because Snivy is the best Unova starter.


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 19, 2015)

Banned because Unova had the most boring plot ever.


----------



## Jack_Sparrow (Nov 19, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Banned because Unova had the most boring plot ever.


Banned because for once i agree with someone


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 19, 2015)

Banned because THIS IS NOT GOOD ENOUGH


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 19, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Banned because Unova had the most boring plot ever.


Banned because that's wrong.


Spoiler: Actual spoilers for once



I mean, Ghetsis tried to _KILL YOU._


----------



## NintendU_the_great (Nov 20, 2015)

nevermind...


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 20, 2015)

Banned for trolling


----------



## NintendU_the_great (Nov 20, 2015)

nevermind...


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 20, 2015)

Banned bacause i do what i want :>


----------



## nxwing (Nov 20, 2015)

Banned for having me in your sig


----------



## NintendU_the_great (Nov 20, 2015)

nevermind...


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 20, 2015)

NintendU_the_great said:


> banned for NOT having moi in yo sig


Banned for stealing the emoticon that I stole from someone else.
Also banned for banning me for being 13 when you're 12.


Spoiler: CREEP DANCE PARTY!!!


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 20, 2015)

Banned for :creepdance:


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 21, 2015)

Banned because I had a Pokémon avatar before it was cool.


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 21, 2015)

Banned for oshawoot hybrid.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 21, 2015)

Banned for being so cool


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 21, 2015)

FrozenIndignatio said:


> Banned for being so cool


Banned for being FROZEN 2 DAY


----------



## nxwing (Nov 21, 2015)

Banned for being a newcomer


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 21, 2015)

Banned for FrozenIndignatio.

There is a missing "n"


----------



## nxwing (Nov 21, 2015)

Banned since his name was originally FrozenIndignation, it was just cut short.

Also, banned for not banning me


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 21, 2015)

Banned for requesting a ban


----------



## nxwing (Nov 21, 2015)

Banned for banning me for banning you for not banning me and banning FrozenIndignatio


----------



## Swiftloke (Nov 21, 2015)

Banned for making my head hurt.


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 24, 2015)

Banned for necro bump

Oh wait-


----------



## NintendU_the_great (Nov 25, 2015)

nevermind...


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 25, 2015)

Banned for wearing a mask


----------



## NintendU_the_great (Nov 25, 2015)

nevermind...


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 25, 2015)

Banned for calling me (Umbreon) a dog


----------



## NintendU_the_great (Nov 25, 2015)

nevermind...


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 25, 2015)

Banned for not knowing your pokémons


----------



## NintendU_the_great (Nov 25, 2015)

nevermind...


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 2, 2015)

banned because my dick is biggerr than yours 
URRR DURRR


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 2, 2015)

Banned for bragging your micropenis


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 2, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Banned for bragging your micropenis


Banned for not banning someone because they're not not not not not not not not not not  bragging.


----------



## keven3477 (Dec 2, 2015)

Petraplexity said:


> Banned for not banning someone because they're not not not not not not not not not not  bragging.



Banned for multiple pointless "not".


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Dec 3, 2015)

Banned for using bulk up!


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 3, 2015)

Banned for goatse


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Dec 3, 2015)

Banned for not rhyming as good as me.


----------



## Lucar (Dec 3, 2015)

Unbanned because it's almost Christmas.


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 3, 2015)

banned because I want my gift NAW


----------



## Lucar (Dec 3, 2015)

Unbanned because we're one day closer to Christmas.


----------



## keven3477 (Dec 3, 2015)

Banned because you keep unbanning.


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Dec 3, 2015)

Banned for using bulk up


----------



## keven3477 (Dec 3, 2015)

Banned for repeated ban.


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Dec 3, 2015)

Banned for using bulk up


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 4, 2015)

banned for goatse


----------



## Lucar (Dec 4, 2015)

Noctosphere said:


> banned for goatse



Unbanned because Goatse.


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 5, 2015)

Banned for unbanning legit bans


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 6, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Banned for unbanning legit bans


banned for hating on my necrobumps


----------



## keven3477 (Dec 7, 2015)

Banned for failing to successfully eat a cupcake.


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Dec 7, 2015)

Banned for using bulk up.


----------



## keven3477 (Dec 7, 2015)

Banned for being next to the lake.


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Dec 7, 2015)

Banned for realizing that I am near the lake.


----------



## keven3477 (Dec 7, 2015)

Banned for changing your ban to something new.


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Dec 8, 2015)

Banned for using bulk up


----------



## Jack_Sparrow (Dec 8, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> Banned for using bulk up


banned for knowing he used that


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Dec 8, 2015)

Jack_Sparrow said:


> banned for knowing he used that


Banned because you don't know why the rum is gone.


----------



## Jack_Sparrow (Dec 8, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> Banned because you don't know why the rum is gone.


Banned because i DO know why the rum is gone, and i just decided not to tell you


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Dec 8, 2015)

Jack_Sparrow said:


> Banned because i DO know why the rum is gone, and i just decided not to tell you


Banned for lying about knowing where the rum went.


----------



## Jack_Sparrow (Dec 8, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> Banned for lying about knowing where the rum went.


Banned for assuming i was lying when i never said i was...


----------



## BurningDesire (Dec 8, 2015)

Jack_Sparrow said:


> Banned for assuming i was lying when i never said i was...


Banned for starting drama


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Dec 8, 2015)

Banned for pointing out that he started drama!


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 9, 2015)

Banned for being the drama


----------



## Jack_Sparrow (Dec 9, 2015)

Oh jeez! @101239 was actually banned!


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 9, 2015)

Banned for being unsuspended!


----------



## Jack_Sparrow (Dec 9, 2015)

Sterillo said:


> Banned for being unsuspended!


Unsuspended? When was i ever suspended?


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 9, 2015)

When I viewed or profile it said you were suspended. Dont ask me


----------



## Jack_Sparrow (Dec 9, 2015)

Sterillo said:


> When I viewed or profile it said you were suspended. Dont ask me


Hmmm. banned for not letting me ask you!


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 9, 2015)

Jack_Sparrow said:


> Hmmm. banned for not letting me ask you!


Banned for putting too many Ms in Hm


----------



## Jack_Sparrow (Dec 9, 2015)

Sterillo said:


> Banned for putting too many Ms in Hm


Banned for not putting enough M's in hmmmm


----------



## keven3477 (Dec 9, 2015)

Banned for being a smea clone.


----------



## Jack_Sparrow (Dec 9, 2015)

keven3477 said:


> Banned for being a smea clone.


Banned for saying im a smea clone when im not


----------



## keven3477 (Dec 9, 2015)

banned because you have smea's avatar's eyes


----------



## Jack_Sparrow (Dec 9, 2015)

keven3477 said:


> banned because you have smea's avatar's eyes


banned because i have my OWN eyes. I only have smea's mask


----------



## keven3477 (Dec 9, 2015)

Jack_Sparrow said:


> banned because i have my OWN eyes. I only have smea's mask


Banned because you corrected me


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Dec 9, 2015)

Banned for using bulk up


----------



## keven3477 (Dec 9, 2015)

Banned for returning to your usual Banning of me.


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Dec 9, 2015)

Banned for using bulk up


----------



## keven3477 (Dec 10, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> Banned for using bulk up


banned because it is not getting old.


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 10, 2015)

Banned like ur mum


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 11, 2015)

Banned for not liking my necrobumps You make me sad


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 11, 2015)

Banned for crying.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Dec 11, 2015)

Banned for making me cry.


----------



## Lucar (Dec 14, 2015)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> Banned for making me cry.



Banned because I like trains.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Dec 14, 2015)

Banned for actually getting banned.


----------



## nxwing (Dec 14, 2015)

Banned since Lucar isn't really baned.


----------



## keven3477 (Dec 14, 2015)

Banned for noticing.


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 15, 2015)

Banned for being naked.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 15, 2015)

Banned for being active in this thread for nearly half a year


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 15, 2015)

Banned for not being so active.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 15, 2015)

Banned for immediate reply


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 15, 2015)

Banned for noticing that I'm a ninja Umbreon


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 15, 2015)

Banned for not being link anymore
You united the community with that link avatar


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 15, 2015)

Banned for missing all the shit arousing around me during a while...


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 15, 2015)

banned for not updating me


----------



## nxwing (Dec 15, 2015)

Banned for returning from the grave


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 15, 2015)

Banned for not returning to your grave.


----------



## nxwing (Dec 15, 2015)

Techie8 said:


> Banned for immediate reply


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 15, 2015)

Banned for not reading my reply to it


I'm a ninja Umbreon.


----------



## nxwing (Dec 15, 2015)

Very well then, banned for being a Ninja Umbreon


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 15, 2015)

Banned for not being Eevee anymore.


----------



## nxwing (Dec 15, 2015)

Banned since I still am Eevee, Eevee is just behind Nightwing


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 15, 2015)

Banned for being behind Nightwing.


----------



## nxwing (Dec 15, 2015)

Banned for banning me for being behind Nightwing


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 15, 2015)

Banned for no legitimate reasons.


----------



## nxwing (Dec 15, 2015)

Banned for having many quotes on your sigmature.


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 15, 2015)

Banned for liking (or not) my signature


----------



## nxwing (Dec 15, 2015)

Banned for not being sure if you are a caretaker


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 15, 2015)

Banned for not understanding


----------



## nxwing (Dec 15, 2015)

Banned for not helping me understand

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Banned for not having an1 reply to him


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 15, 2015)

Banned for text speak


----------



## Attacker3 (Dec 15, 2015)

banned for low quality profile pic.


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 15, 2015)

Banned for creepy avatar with a christmas hat


----------



## nxwing (Dec 16, 2015)

Banned for having a Santa hat that doesn't offend me.


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 16, 2015)

Banned for not having a santa hat


----------



## nxwing (Dec 16, 2015)

Banned for being not sleeping


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 16, 2015)

Banned for timezones.


----------



## nxwing (Dec 16, 2015)

Banned for using a reason that has been used by someone else


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 17, 2015)

Banned for scraping for reasons like I am right now


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 17, 2015)

Banned for the previous ban reason


----------



## Mazamin (Dec 17, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Banned for the previous ban reason


Banned as you banned at 4:20, you know you are not allowed to post at this time


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Dec 18, 2015)

Dr.Crygor 07 said:


> Banned as you banned at 4:20, you know you are not allowed to post at this time


Banned for not being ÐÆЙKKK.


----------



## Mazamin (Dec 18, 2015)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> Banned for not being ÐÆЙKKK.


Banned for not being much explicit in your ban reason


----------



## Swiftloke (Dec 21, 2015)

Banned for having 5 stars [GTA reference when I don't even play it lol]


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 21, 2015)

Banned for not playing GTA


----------



## Swiftloke (Dec 21, 2015)

Banned for taking the bait for an obvious ban.


----------



## nxwing (Dec 22, 2015)

Banned for being swift


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 22, 2015)

Banned for swifting


----------



## nxwing (Dec 22, 2015)

Banned for being cool


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 22, 2015)

Banned for finding me cool.


----------



## nxwing (Dec 22, 2015)

Banned for immediate reply thus making you more cool


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 22, 2015)

Banned for implying that I'm cool.


----------



## nxwing (Dec 22, 2015)

Banned for not doubleposting

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Just ot be sure


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 22, 2015)

Banned for double posting.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 22, 2015)

Banned for having more posts than me


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 22, 2015)

Banned for being smarter than me


----------



## nxwing (Dec 22, 2015)

Banned for having a better laptop than me


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 22, 2015)

Banned for living in a better timezone than me


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 22, 2015)

ninja'd


----------



## nxwing (Dec 22, 2015)

Banned for having Licar shit on your carpet


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 22, 2015)

Banned for tagging people in your sig


----------



## nxwing (Dec 22, 2015)

Banned for having Lucar in your sig


----------



## keven3477 (Dec 22, 2015)

Banned for having me in your sig


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 22, 2015)

Banned for having no sig


----------



## nxwing (Dec 22, 2015)

Banned for not having a sig
TOMATO'D


----------



## Swiftloke (Dec 22, 2015)

Wait, what?
Banned for making no sense.


----------



## Mazamin (Dec 22, 2015)

Banned because you'll surely make another post, and you know that you have a post counter!
Ok corrected, now you're banned for having 69 posts!!!


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 23, 2015)

Dr.Crygor 07 said:


> Banned because you'll surely make another post, and you know that you have a post counter!
> Ok corrected, now you're banned for having 69 posts!!!


Banned because the best Wario character is Ashley.


----------



## Mazamin (Dec 23, 2015)

Petraplexity said:


> Banned because the best Wario character is Ashley.


Banned because in your signature you stopped at first reason


----------



## Swiftloke (Dec 24, 2015)

Banned for bad grammar in your signature.


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 24, 2015)

Banned for grammar nazi


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 24, 2015)

Banned for no specific reason


----------



## Mazamin (Dec 24, 2015)

Banned for not having specified a reason


----------



## Swiftloke (Dec 24, 2015)

Banned for not updating your internetometer after I gave you an internet


----------



## Mazamin (Dec 25, 2015)

Swiftloke said:


> Banned for not updating your internetometer after I gave you an internet


Banned as what you said doesn't make sense anymore


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 25, 2015)

Banned for late reply


----------



## Mazamin (Dec 25, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Banned for late reply


Banned for too fast reply


----------



## Games&Stuff (Dec 28, 2015)

Dr.Crygor 07 said:


> Banned for too fast reply



Banned for banning on Christmas day


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 28, 2015)

Banned for being Yoda


----------



## Games&Stuff (Dec 28, 2015)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Banned for being bald


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 28, 2015)

Banned for not knowing what bald means.

I'm covered off of fur.


----------



## Games&Stuff (Dec 28, 2015)

Wat

Bald is hairless on your head right? 
Or is this just a joke I dont get :/


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 28, 2015)

Umbreon used confusion, Critical hit!


Banned for confusion.


----------



## Mazamin (Dec 28, 2015)

Banned for hiding a youtube video into your signature


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 28, 2015)

Banned for hiding your internet begging under an image


----------



## Mazamin (Dec 28, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Banned for hiding your internet begging under an image


Banned for not having discovered that my signature changes everytime you see that


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 28, 2015)

Banned for getting free internets on purpose :^)


----------



## Mazamin (Dec 28, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Banned for getting free internets on purpose :^)


Banned for discovering my secrets


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 28, 2015)

Banned for not knowing that I'm a stalking ninja


----------



## Mazamin (Dec 28, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Banned for not knowing that I'm a stalking ninja


Banned as you don't know that I know everything about you


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 28, 2015)

Banned for stalking me


----------



## Mazamin (Dec 28, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Banned for stalking me


Banned for being in that thread gbatemp.net/threads/bitch-club.85252


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 28, 2015)

Banned for fooling me on purpose


----------



## Mazamin (Dec 28, 2015)

Banned as this forum doesn't accepts people that in the past had multiple personality problems


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 28, 2015)

Banned for not knowing how horrible this mental disease was


----------



## Mazamin (Dec 28, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Banned for not knowing how horrible this mental disease was


Banned for replying too fast and so destroying the server that shows random images in my signature


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 28, 2015)

Banned for crap server


----------



## Mazamin (Dec 28, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Banned for crap server


Banned for insulting my server


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 28, 2015)

Banned for not understanding the difference between "insulting" and "telling the truth"


----------



## Mazamin (Dec 28, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Banned for not understanding the difference between "insulting" and "telling the truth"


Banned as you don't know that in this case "insulting"=="telling the truth"


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 28, 2015)

Dr.Crygor 07 said:


> Banned as you don't know that in this case "insulting"=="telling the truth"


Banned for assuming that this case is always the same to everything 

Telling the truth != insulting and telling the truth == insulting are both valid, depending of the context


----------



## Mazamin (Dec 28, 2015)

Banned for contrasting my opinion


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 28, 2015)

Banned for getting serious here hahah


----------



## Mazamin (Dec 28, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Banned for getting serious here hahah


Banned for being right ahahah


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 28, 2015)

Banned for being left


----------



## Mazamin (Dec 28, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Banned for being left


Banned just for the whim of banning


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 28, 2015)

Banned for ban abuse


----------



## Mazamin (Dec 28, 2015)

Banned for not abusing bans


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 28, 2015)

Banned for implying that I don't abuse bans


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Dec 29, 2015)

Banned for starting a ban war against  @Dr.Crygor 07


----------



## Mazamin (Dec 29, 2015)

Banned for showing smea in your profile pic


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Dec 29, 2015)

Banned for not appreciating a man drinking water as an avatar.


----------



## Mazamin (Dec 29, 2015)

Banned for not knowing that I appreciated the man drinking water and I only wanted to keep smea away from the Nintendo Ninjas by protecting his identity


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Dec 29, 2015)

Banned for protecting someone WHO BROKE the Nintendo EULA


----------



## Mazamin (Dec 29, 2015)

Banned as i know that you're pirating Nintendo games and so you're breaking Nintendo EULA


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Dec 29, 2015)

Banned for accusing me of pirating Nintendo games with no proof


----------



## Mazamin (Dec 29, 2015)

Banned as here you said that you can load custom tracks in Mario Kart 7 and so I have proof that you're using a CFW


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Dec 29, 2015)

Banned for thinking I'm using a CFW when actually I'm using Hans also have you heard of layer Fs anyway?


----------



## Mazamin (Dec 29, 2015)

Banned as Hans are part of an homebrew, and executing homebrews is not allowed by EULA
(Probably kmp are not tracks anyway)


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Dec 29, 2015)

Banned for not knowing that I do actually pirate and that I stated that multiple times on GBATemp


----------



## Mazamin (Dec 29, 2015)

Banned as you want that I know so many information about you, and you don't know that I don't have so much time to spend on your profile


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Dec 29, 2015)

Banned for not knowing I want to become a lawyer


----------



## Mazamin (Dec 29, 2015)

Banned for not knowing that no one cares


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Dec 29, 2015)

Banned for not knowing that my dad my mum my grandad my uncle and my aunt care.


----------



## Mazamin (Dec 29, 2015)

Banned as you don't have any proof of that


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Dec 29, 2015)

Banned for failing to realize that you don't need proof for that.


----------



## Mazamin (Dec 29, 2015)

Banned as... I can't find a ban reason for you in this moment 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Dr.Crygor 07 said:


> Banned as... I can't find a ban reason for you in this moment


Banned for banning myself

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Banned gbatemp for merging my posts


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Dec 29, 2015)

Banned for banning yourself


----------



## Mazamin (Dec 29, 2015)

Banned for not banning yourself and needing the help of an user for being banned


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Dec 29, 2015)

Banned for helping me be banned


----------



## Mazamin (Dec 29, 2015)

Banned for not being grateful with me


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Dec 29, 2015)

Banned for using emoticons


----------



## Mazamin (Dec 29, 2015)

Banned for not using emoticons in your last post


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Dec 29, 2015)

Banned for banning me even though I got a text like, 30 seconds ago that my girlfriend is breaking up with me (no joke)


----------



## Mazamin (Dec 29, 2015)

Banned as you have a girl, and me not
Edit: wait, 30 seconds ago a girl contacted me, i think she likes me


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Dec 29, 2015)

Banned for faking an edit and trying to make my day worse by lying


----------



## Mazamin (Dec 29, 2015)

Banned as you're a lier: I never faked an edit, I can send you proof


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Dec 29, 2015)

Banned for not having a girl


----------



## Mazamin (Dec 29, 2015)

Banned for not having a boy


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Dec 29, 2015)

Banned for banning me for not being gay


----------



## Mazamin (Dec 29, 2015)

Banned for hiding your age


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Dec 29, 2015)

Banned for not realizing I keep as much info as I need private since I don't need people creating dox about me


----------



## Mazamin (Dec 29, 2015)

Banned for having a NNID different from you Steam ID


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Dec 29, 2015)

Banned for not knowing I changed my name so I can't change my NNID Name


----------



## Mazamin (Dec 29, 2015)

Banned as you're implying that I must had known this


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Dec 29, 2015)

Banned for intarupting me while I post an important post


----------



## Mazamin (Dec 29, 2015)

Banned as you're interrupting me while I play a game


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Dec 29, 2015)

Banned for interrupting while I look at pictures of video game people


----------



## Mazamin (Dec 29, 2015)

Banned for interrupting yourself by posting here


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Dec 29, 2015)

Banned for not interupting me and not letting me look at fire emblem awakening


----------



## Mazamin (Dec 29, 2015)

Banned for looking at fire emblem pictures


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Dec 29, 2015)

Banned for thinking I'm looking at fire emblem pictures when they are actually videos


----------



## Mazamin (Dec 29, 2015)

Banned as your ban is not the last ban


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Dec 29, 2015)

Banned for not letting me do..... Stuff


----------



## Mazamin (Dec 29, 2015)

Banned for making me think that you're fapping


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Dec 29, 2015)

Banned for thinking I was fapping when stuff means pirating


----------



## Mazamin (Dec 29, 2015)

Banned for not fapping


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Dec 29, 2015)

Banned for not having a waifu


----------



## Mazamin (Dec 29, 2015)

Banned as you was cheating with your girl by having a waifu


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Dec 29, 2015)

Banned for not knowing who my waifu is if I even had one


----------



## Mazamin (Dec 29, 2015)

Banned for not telling me who is your waifu


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Dec 29, 2015)

Banned for not knowing my Waifu is from fe awakening


----------



## Mazamin (Dec 29, 2015)

Banned as having a waifu is illegal in oceania


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Dec 29, 2015)

Banned for lying because you are jealous that my waifu is ######


----------



## Mazamin (Dec 29, 2015)

Banned as you shouldn't know that i'm jealous


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Dec 29, 2015)

Banned because you are a old man


----------



## Mazamin (Dec 29, 2015)

Banned as you don't know that it's my father's age LOL


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Dec 29, 2015)

Banned because you need a girl to be on GBATemp


----------



## Mazamin (Dec 29, 2015)

Banned as it's not included in the TOS


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Dec 29, 2015)

BAnned because you tried to steal my girlfriend


----------



## Mazamin (Dec 29, 2015)

Banned as it's not illegal in my country


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Dec 29, 2015)

Banned because you don't know how old she is.


----------



## Mazamin (Dec 29, 2015)

Banned as... You was making me think that you had a young girl


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Dec 29, 2015)

Banned because She's young and you probably aren't her type


----------



## Mazamin (Dec 29, 2015)

Banned as you don't know me in the real life


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Dec 29, 2015)

Banned because you are a Dr


----------



## Mazamin (Dec 29, 2015)

Banned as you don't know that i'm not a doctor, it's only my nick


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 29, 2015)

Both of you! Banned for shitposting


----------



## Mazamin (Dec 29, 2015)

Banned for interrupting a war


----------



## Boogieboo6 (Dec 29, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> Banned for using bulk up!


Banned for putting glasses on an innocent creature.


----------



## Mazamin (Dec 29, 2015)

Banned for banning an old post


----------



## ComeTurismO (Dec 29, 2015)

BANNED FOR GETTING BAD REVIEWS AS A DOCTOR 2 DAY.


----------



## keven3477 (Dec 29, 2015)

Banned for returning after you said you were leaving for a long time.


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Dec 29, 2015)

Banned for using bulk up.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Dec 29, 2015)

Banned for putting glasses on a dog


----------



## keven3477 (Dec 30, 2015)

Banned for having the avatar of my favorite smash girl.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Dec 30, 2015)

Banned because your favorite smash girl is my waifu


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 30, 2015)

Banned for polygamy


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Dec 30, 2015)

Banned for thinking i'm a polygamy


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 30, 2015)

Banned for denying the truth


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Dec 30, 2015)

Banned for not telling me why im a polygamy and for saying i'm denying the truth.


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 30, 2015)

Banned for asking too many questions.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Dec 30, 2015)

Banned for lying


----------



## Mazamin (Dec 30, 2015)

Banned for not having smea anymore in your profile pic


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Dec 30, 2015)

Banned for not letting me have Lucina as an avatar


----------



## Mazamin (Dec 30, 2015)

Banned as Gateway isn't already working on 10.3 as you writed


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Dec 30, 2015)

Banned for not understanding the post propaly (gateway is *WORKING on 10.3)*


----------



## Mazamin (Dec 30, 2015)

Banned as you don't have proof of this


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Dec 30, 2015)

Banned because You are makin accusations even thoug I DO have proof


----------



## Mazamin (Dec 30, 2015)

Banned as you don't know that even I can say that I can play 3ds backups on my Mega Drive


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Dec 30, 2015)

Banned because you still don't have a Waifu


----------



## Mazamin (Dec 30, 2015)

Banned for racism because I don't have a waifu


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Dec 30, 2015)

Banned because you think Waifu is racist


----------



## Mazamin (Dec 30, 2015)

Banned as you have understood that i'm calling your waifu racist where I only called you racist


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Dec 30, 2015)

Banned for starting a shitpost war


----------



## Mazamin (Dec 30, 2015)

Banned as someday you'll reach my message count


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Dec 30, 2015)

Banned for being rude to me about my choices


----------



## Mazamin (Dec 30, 2015)

Banned for destroying my bandwidth with your posts


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Dec 30, 2015)

Banned for being a pedofile


----------



## Mazamin (Dec 30, 2015)

Banned as you don't know that a teenager can't be a pedofile


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Dec 30, 2015)

Banned for trying to pickup a girl older then you.


----------



## Mazamin (Dec 30, 2015)

Banned as you're accusing me of picking up a girl older than me, while i'm trying to pickup a 13 years old girl and i'm 15


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Dec 30, 2015)

Banned for not having a steam account


----------



## Mazamin (Dec 30, 2015)

Banned as you're not saying the truth


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Dec 30, 2015)

Banned for not being my friend on steam


----------



## Mazamin (Dec 30, 2015)

Banned as I have 2 accounts on steam and you don't know(drcrygor07 and drcrygor_07(he says I can't send friend requests))


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Dec 30, 2015)

Banned for not accepting my friend request I just sent


----------



## Jekuma (Dec 30, 2015)

Banned for drinking to much water.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Dec 30, 2015)

Banned for thinking I drink water


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Dec 30, 2015)

Banned for being an advanced fan of gbatempm


----------



## Mazamin (Dec 30, 2015)

Banned for being too spooky for me


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Dec 30, 2015)

Banned for being correct.


----------



## keven3477 (Dec 30, 2015)

Banned for not using Bulk up.


----------



## The Minish LAN (Dec 30, 2015)

Banned for pokeyman reference.


----------



## Games&Stuff (Dec 30, 2015)

Banned for banning someonr who banned someone, who banned someone , who banned someone , who banned someone , who banned someone , who banned someone , who banned someone , who banned someone , who banned someone , who banned someone , who banned someone , who banned someone , who banned someone , who banned someone , who banned someone , who banned someone , who banned someone , who banned someone , who banned someone , who banned someone , who banned someone , who banned someone , who banned someone , who banned someone , who banned someone , who banned someone , who banned someone , who banned someone , who banned someone


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Dec 30, 2015)

Banned for writing a long wall of text


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 30, 2015)

Banned for not writting a wall of text


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Dec 30, 2015)

Banned for also not writing a big wall of text


----------



## Games&Stuff (Dec 30, 2015)

ElyosOfTheAbyss said:


> Banned for also not writing a big wall of text


Banned for being useless while banning someone , who banned someone , who banned someone , who banned someone , who banned someone , who banned someone , who banned someone , who banned someone , who banned someone , who banned someone , who banned someone , who banned someone , who banned someone , who banned someone , who banned someone , who banned someone , who banned someone , who banned someone , who banned someone , who banned someone , who banned someone , who banned someone , who banned someone , who banned someone , who banned someone , who banned someone , who banned someone , who banned someone , who banned someone , who banned someone , who banned someone , who banned someone , who banned someone , who banned someone , who banned someone , who banned someone , who banned someone , who banned someone , who banned someone , who banned someone , who banned someone , who banned someone , who banned someone , who banned someone , who banned someone , who banned someone , who banned someone , who banned someone , who banned someone , who banned someone , who banned someone , who banned someone , who banned someone , who banned someone , who banned someone , who banned someone , who banned someone , who banned someone , who banned someone , who banned someone , who banned someone , who banned someone , who banned someone , who banned someone , who banned someone , who banned someone , who banned someone , who banned someone , who banned someone , who banned someone , who banned someone , who banned someone , who banned someone , who banned someone , who banned someone , who banned someone , who banned someone , who banned someone , who banned someone , who banned someone , who banned someone , who banned someone , who banned someone , who banned someone , who banned someone , who banned someone , who banned someone , who banned someone , who banned someone , who banned someone , who banned someone , who banned someone , who banned someone , who banned someone , who banned someone , who banned someone , who banned someone , who banned someone , who banned someone , who banned someone , who banned someone , who banned someone , who banned someone , who banned someone , who banned someone , who banned someone , who banned someone , who banned someone , who banned someone , who banned someone , who banned someone , who banned someone , who banned someone , who banned someone , who banned someone , who banned someone , who banned someone , who banned someone , who banned someone , who banned someone , who banned someone , who banned someone , who banned someone , who banned someone , who banned someone , who banned someone , who banned someone , who banned someone , who banned someone , who banned someone , who banned someone , who banned someone , who banned someone , who banned someone , who banned someone , who banned someone , who banned someone , who banned someone , who banned someone , who banned someone , who banned someone , who banned someone , who banned someone , who banned someone , who banned someone , who banned someone , who banned someone , who banned someone , who banned someone , who banned someone , who banned someone , who banned someone , who banned someone , who banned someone , who banned someone , who banned someone , who banned someone , who banned someone , who banned someone , who banned someone , who banned someone , who banned someone , who banned someone , who banned someone , who banned someone , who banned someone , who banned someone , who banned someone , who banned someone , who banned someone , who banned someone , who banned someone , who banned someone , who banned someone , who banned someone , who banned someone , who banned someone , who banned someone , who banned someone , who banned someone , who banned someone , who banned someone , who banned someone , who banned someone , who banned someone , who banned someone , who banned someone , who banned someone , who banned someone , who banned someone , who banned someone , who banned someone , who banned someone , who banned someone , who banned someone , who banned someone , who banned someone , who banned someone , who banned someone , who banned someone , who banned someone , who banned someone , who banned someone , who banned someone , who banned someone , who banned someone , who banned someone , who banned someone , who banned someone , who banned someone , who banned someone


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Dec 30, 2015)

Banned for saying Lucina isn't HAWT


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Dec 31, 2015)

Banned for reasons


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Dec 31, 2015)

Banned for not having a HAWT profile pic.


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Dec 31, 2015)

Banned because I do.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Dec 31, 2015)

Banned because you aren't letting me enjoy the 1st of January right noe


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Dec 31, 2015)

ElyosOfTheAbyss said:


> Banned because you aren't letting me enjoy the 1st of January right noe


Banned because et es stihl dehzembra.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Dec 31, 2015)

Banned because you'd don't know that it's 2016 for me because I'm in Australia mate


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Dec 31, 2015)

ElyosOfTheAbyss said:


> Banned because you'd don't know that it's 2016 for me because I'm in Australia mate


Banned because 'murica!


----------



## Swiftloke (Jan 4, 2016)

Banned for being 3 spooky 5 me


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jan 4, 2016)

Banned for only having 76 posts


----------



## Swiftloke (Jan 4, 2016)

Banned because apparently you think that's a bad thing.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jan 4, 2016)

Banned because you have ness as your avatar


----------



## keven3477 (Jan 5, 2016)

Banned for making a waif simulator.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jan 5, 2016)

banned for copying my f r i e N D S profile pic


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 5, 2016)

Banned for making a NDS pun.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jan 5, 2016)

Banned for having a clone


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 5, 2016)

Banned because no.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jan 5, 2016)

Banned because your avatar isn't an eveloution


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 5, 2016)

Banned because you implied that it was cloned.


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Jan 5, 2016)

Banned because I'm about to become a VinsClone again :lenny:


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 5, 2016)

Banned because no. I don't want this shit clones again


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jan 5, 2016)

Banned because you aren't letting people do what they want even though you have no decision over them


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 5, 2016)

Banned for not knowing my story with clones.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jan 5, 2016)

Banned for saying I don't know your story when I do.


----------



## keven3477 (Jan 5, 2016)

Banned for having a github.


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 5, 2016)

Banned for having an awesome avatar


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jan 5, 2016)

Banned for quoting p1ngpong in your signiture


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 5, 2016)

Banned for not being TheToxicRyu anymore


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jan 5, 2016)

Banned for being a polygamy


----------



## keven3477 (Jan 5, 2016)

Banned for thinking he is one.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jan 5, 2016)

Banned for thinking github is bad


----------



## keven3477 (Jan 5, 2016)

Banned because I never said that.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jan 5, 2016)

Banned because what you said before means you think it's bad


----------



## Swiftloke (Jan 6, 2016)

ElyosOfTheAbyss said:


> Banned because you have ness as your avatar


Banned for hating on Earthbound.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jan 6, 2016)

Banned because I don't hate earthbound


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 6, 2016)

Banned for not hating earthbound.


----------



## keven3477 (Jan 8, 2016)

Banned for furry toon link.


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 8, 2016)

Banned for Furry Oshawott


----------



## keven3477 (Jan 8, 2016)

Banned because I knew that ban was coming.


----------



## iMasaru (Jan 9, 2016)

Banned because I have returned after many years. :3


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jan 9, 2016)

Banned for bragging about coming back


----------



## Thecancermaster (Jan 9, 2016)

Banned as i want to start a ban war with @Dr.Crygor 07


----------



## Mazamin (Jan 9, 2016)

Banned for having 0 messages


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jan 9, 2016)

Banned for being rude to @Thecancermaster


----------



## Mazamin (Jan 9, 2016)

Banned as you don't know that he's my classmate


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jan 9, 2016)

Banned for being rude to me


----------



## Thecancermaster (Jan 9, 2016)

Banned for reasons behond my being


----------



## Mazamin (Jan 9, 2016)

Banned for simulating that you have cancer


----------



## Thecancermaster (Jan 9, 2016)

Banned for Being a fake  doctor


----------



## Mazamin (Jan 9, 2016)

Banned for not following @Costello


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jan 9, 2016)

Banned for trying to have a ban war


----------



## Mazamin (Jan 9, 2016)

Banned for not banning @Thecancermaster


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jan 9, 2016)

Banned because I did ban him


----------



## Mazamin (Jan 9, 2016)

Banned for being right


----------



## Thecancermaster (Jan 9, 2016)

Banned for being  banned


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jan 9, 2016)

Banned for banning me for being right


----------



## Mazamin (Jan 9, 2016)

Banned as you have a slow connection


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jan 9, 2016)

Banned because I have Aussie internet


----------



## Mazamin (Jan 9, 2016)

Banned as I'm in 3g


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jan 9, 2016)

banned because you havnt spent 5 dollars on steam


----------



## Mazamin (Jan 9, 2016)

Banned for leaking my private messages


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jan 9, 2016)

banned for saying it was a private message


----------



## Mazamin (Jan 9, 2016)

Banned for removing my rights of saying what I want


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jan 9, 2016)

Banned for having this in your sig


----------



## Mazamin (Jan 9, 2016)

Banned for probably having an ad blocker


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jan 9, 2016)

Banned because I don't


----------



## Mazamin (Jan 9, 2016)

Banned for... Not having proof


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jan 9, 2016)

Banned because I do 



Spoiler: Proof


----------



## Thecancermaster (Jan 9, 2016)

Banned for being  human


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jan 9, 2016)

banned for being weird


----------



## Mazamin (Jan 9, 2016)

Banned for insulting my classmate


----------



## Thecancermaster (Jan 9, 2016)

Banned for saying im your  classmate


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jan 9, 2016)

banned for bad spelling


----------



## Jekuma (Jan 9, 2016)

You're banned for irony.


----------



## Blue (Jan 9, 2016)

You're banned for no reason.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jan 9, 2016)

Banned for Banning somone for Banning someone for no reason


----------



## Blue (Jan 9, 2016)

ElyosOfTheAbyss said:


> Banned for Banning somone for Banning someone for no reason


Banned for Ban-Ception.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jan 9, 2016)

Banned for making up words


----------



## Blue (Jan 9, 2016)

ElyosOfTheAbyss said:


> Banned for making up words


Banned because you shrekt me.


----------



## keven3477 (Jan 10, 2016)

Banned for cute charmander.


----------



## Blue (Jan 10, 2016)

keven3477 said:


> Banned for cute charmander.


Banned for sexy Oshawott.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jan 10, 2016)

Banned for ugly charmander


----------



## Blue (Jan 10, 2016)

ElyosOfTheAbyss said:


> Banned for ugly charmander


Banned for bad opinion.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jan 10, 2016)

banned for banning me


----------



## Mazamin (Jan 10, 2016)

Banned for banning someone for banning you


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jan 10, 2016)

Banned for banning me


----------



## nxwing (Jan 10, 2016)

Banned for being banned


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jan 10, 2016)

Banned for eviee


----------



## nxwing (Jan 10, 2016)

Banned for 9


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jan 10, 2016)

Banned because autocorrect


----------



## nxwing (Jan 10, 2016)

Banned since I did that on purpose


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jan 10, 2016)

banned because NX sucks


----------



## nxwing (Jan 10, 2016)

Banned since my name is not based on the Nintendo NX even if the names are similar


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jan 10, 2016)

banned because of the words underneath your name 
*The nx best thing*


----------



## nxwing (Jan 10, 2016)

Banned for having more posts than me


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jan 10, 2016)

Banned for having less posts then me


----------



## nxwing (Jan 10, 2016)

Banned for having a sig with no imahes


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jan 10, 2016)

Banned because I'm making one about being shot in the face for pirating a one dollar game


----------



## nxwing (Jan 10, 2016)

Banned for not having it right now


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jan 10, 2016)

Banned for not being friends on PSN


----------



## nxwing (Jan 10, 2016)

Banned since you didn't tell me your PSN. What's your PSN btw?


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jan 10, 2016)

Banned because I can't remember I'll just send you a request tommorow


----------



## nxwing (Jan 10, 2016)

Banned for not remembering your PSN so I can't add you right mow


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jan 10, 2016)

Banned for having a ps4


----------



## nxwing (Jan 10, 2016)

Banned for filling up my alerts


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jan 10, 2016)

Banned for filling up MY alerts


----------



## nxwing (Jan 10, 2016)

Banned for lying about piracy


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jan 10, 2016)

Banned for not explaining your self about what you mean


----------



## nxwing (Jan 10, 2016)

Banned for not looking at your own sig


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jan 10, 2016)

Banned because I still don't understand


----------



## nxwing (Jan 10, 2016)

Banned for making me explain

You lied about pirating Bit.Saw


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for not being ArnoDorian anymore.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jan 11, 2016)

banned for fake like bar in your sig


----------



## keven3477 (Jan 11, 2016)

banned for stickfigure signature
and I am future baning people for saying I don't have a signature and/or future banning.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for having a empty signiture


----------



## nxwing (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being online at a time like this


----------



## keven3477 (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for having a Pikachu pull you.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jan 11, 2016)

banned because I needed to tell nxwing that im in australia and it was only 7pm


----------



## nxwing (Jan 11, 2016)

Bwnnedb4 brijhban audsie


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jan 11, 2016)

banned for banning me because I was an aussie


----------



## keven3477 (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because I could not understand your post got ninjad


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jan 11, 2016)

banned for being ninjad


----------



## nxwing (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for banning someone from the US


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because you haven't destroyed your ps4


----------



## nxwing (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned since I have no reason to destroy the love of my life


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because you play assassins creed


----------



## nxwing (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for not stating which game/s of the AC series I have played/ been playing.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for changing your avatar

Also you were playing A/C unity


----------



## Touko White (Jan 12, 2016)

Banned for taking the ban hammer and using it on unsuspecting people.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jan 12, 2016)

Banned for only writing 3 posts as of the time of writing this


----------



## keven3477 (Jan 13, 2016)

banned for having 749 post instead of 750 posts as of the time of writing this.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jan 13, 2016)

Banned for having less posts then me


----------



## Touko White (Jan 13, 2016)

Banned for making so many posts in four months of registering here.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jan 13, 2016)

Banned becaus I leaked Europe pokemon super mystery dungeon codes BEFORE the game was released and you didn't


----------



## keven3477 (Jan 17, 2016)

Banned for actually doing stuff for this website's community.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jan 17, 2016)

Banned because .... I can't ban you for being nice


----------



## keven3477 (Jan 17, 2016)

Banned for not banning me.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jan 17, 2016)

Banned because you don't have a github site


----------



## keven3477 (Jan 17, 2016)

Banned because you cant prove that. but it is true anyway.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jan 17, 2016)

Banned because Miku isn't you avatar.


----------



## keven3477 (Jan 17, 2016)

Banned because I have never listened to her music. but I am curious.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jan 17, 2016)

Banned because you have to listen to her music


----------



## keven3477 (Jan 17, 2016)

Banned because I don't normally listen to music.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jan 17, 2016)

Banned because your avatar gives me nightmares about fury's


----------



## keven3477 (Jan 17, 2016)

Banned for not explaining the nightmares.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jan 17, 2016)

Banned because your avatar came and had sex with my waifu in my nightmare


----------



## Lucar (Jan 17, 2016)

ElyosOfTheAbyss said:


> Banned because your avatar came and had sex with my waifu in my nightmare



Banned because having sex with bread is better.


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 18, 2016)

Banned for wasting bread.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jan 18, 2016)

banned because you arent a meme


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 18, 2016)

ElyosOfTheAbyss said:


> banned because you arent a meme


Banned for not knowing that I used to be a GBATemp meme.

Look for VinsClones, You will understand.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jan 18, 2016)

Banned because I meant you are not a meme at the moment


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 18, 2016)

ElyosOfTheAbyss said:


> Banned because I meant you are not a meme at the moment


Or am I? 

Banned for not reading between the lines


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jan 18, 2016)

Banned because I'm not falling for your trickery.


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 18, 2016)

Banned for not following my trends


----------



## Lucar (Jan 18, 2016)

Banned because all Toasters Toast Bombs.


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 18, 2016)

Banned for dropping the bomb


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jan 18, 2016)

Banned for Banning Lucar


----------



## Lucar (Jan 18, 2016)

Unbanned because "YOU SAVED ME".


----------



## Monado_III (Jan 19, 2016)

Lucar said:


> Unbanned because "YOU SAVED ME".


banned for not banning


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jan 19, 2016)

banned for banning someone for unbaning me


----------



## Monado_III (Jan 19, 2016)

ElyosOfTheAbyss said:


> banned for banning someone for unbaning me


banned for having a higher post count than me


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 19, 2016)

Banned for having a lower post count compared to mine.


----------



## Monado_III (Jan 19, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Banned for having a lower post count compared to mine.


banned for having a post count over 6000 but not over 9000


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jan 19, 2016)

banned for having a bad ban reason


----------



## Lucar (Jan 19, 2016)

ElyosOfTheAbyss said:


> banned for having a bad ban reason



Potatoed because Chips are tasty.


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 19, 2016)

Banned for chips.


----------



## Lucar (Jan 19, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Banned for chips.



Banned because you banned your Little Brother


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 19, 2016)

Banned for banning your older brother


----------



## Lucar (Jan 19, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Banned for banning your older brother



Banned because Odor Blocking Bodywash can't block Odor for 16 Hours.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jan 19, 2016)

Banned for not having a waifu


----------



## Lucar (Jan 19, 2016)

Banned because I do have a Waifu.


----------



## keven3477 (Jan 19, 2016)

Banned for not having a waffle.


----------



## Lucar (Jan 19, 2016)

keven3477 said:


> Banned for not having a waffle.



Banned because YOU ARE WRONG. I HAD WAFFLES.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jan 19, 2016)

Banned for keeping your Waifu secret


----------



## keven3477 (Jan 19, 2016)

Banned for having more than 1 Waif


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jan 19, 2016)

Banned because video only have one


----------



## Syphurith (Jan 19, 2016)

Banned, cause talking secretly in private message with other in Chinese. LOL.
_True story turns to true mistry. LOL_ Why I can believe it....


----------



## Mazamin (Jan 19, 2016)

Banned for leaking private informations


----------



## keven3477 (Jan 19, 2016)

Banned for drinking a green liquid.


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 19, 2016)

Banned for being too damn sexy *.*


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jan 19, 2016)

Banned for being a duck to people


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 20, 2016)

Banned for being a fuck to me


----------



## keven3477 (Jan 21, 2016)

Banned for being Lost and worried.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jan 21, 2016)

Banned for being a pokefur


----------



## keven3477 (Jan 21, 2016)

Banned for being a mikufur


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jan 21, 2016)

Banned because I'm a miku not a mikufur


----------



## keven3477 (Jan 21, 2016)

Banned because you knew what I meant


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 21, 2016)

Banned for trying to undeny him.


----------



## keven3477 (Jan 21, 2016)

Banned for not letting children poison gbatemp.


----------



## nxwing (Jan 21, 2016)

Banned since that's p1ng not him


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jan 21, 2016)

Banned for being in Gotham city


----------



## Razorzeto (Jan 25, 2016)

Banned for being too furry.


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 25, 2016)

Banned for using Face Q


----------



## Razorzeto (Jan 25, 2016)

Banned because you're not using Face Q


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jan 25, 2016)

banned because you aren't a furry


----------



## keven3477 (Jan 25, 2016)

Banned for claiming that you are leaving the EoF


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jan 25, 2016)

Banned because I did and then I came back


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 25, 2016)

Banned for pulling a darkflare


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jan 25, 2016)

Banned because I didn't


----------



## nxwing (Jan 25, 2016)

Banne for lying


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jan 25, 2016)

Banned because I didn't lie


----------



## nxwing (Jan 25, 2016)

Banned for lying about not lying


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jan 25, 2016)

banned because no "proof"


----------



## Razorzeto (Jan 25, 2016)

Banned for replying at 6:00 AM


----------



## Blue (Jan 25, 2016)

Razorzeto said:


> Banned for replying at 6:00 AM


Banned for not realising time regions


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jan 25, 2016)

banned for saving me


----------



## Razorzeto (Jan 25, 2016)

Banned 'cause it's 21:57 at Spain, but I'm in Chile at 17:57


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jan 25, 2016)

Banned becasue it's 6:00 AM in australia


----------



## Razorzeto (Jan 25, 2016)

Banned for being awake at 6:00 AM in Australia


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jan 25, 2016)

Banned because there was a thunder storm thats why I'm awake


----------



## Blue (Jan 25, 2016)

Banned for attempting to ban someone twice in a row :^)


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jan 25, 2016)

Banned because I did


----------



## keven3477 (Jan 25, 2016)

Banned for still being an advanced fan.


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 25, 2016)

Banned for hiding your online status.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jan 25, 2016)

banned for no reason


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 25, 2016)

Banned for no reason either.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jan 25, 2016)

banned for.... umm..... living in canada


----------



## keven3477 (Jan 25, 2016)

Banned for lining in australia


----------



## Razorzeto (Jan 25, 2016)

Banned for not using a sexy Tepig


----------



## keven3477 (Jan 25, 2016)

Banned for reminding me of Roxas75


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jan 25, 2016)

Banned for Living in america


----------



## Razorzeto (Jan 26, 2016)

Banned for trying to ban someone very sexy.


----------



## keven3477 (Jan 26, 2016)

Banned for Death Stare.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jan 26, 2016)

Banned for no reason


----------



## keven3477 (Jan 26, 2016)

Banned just because


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jan 26, 2016)

banned because Idk


----------



## Razorzeto (Jan 26, 2016)

Banned 'cause we are the only players left.


----------



## keven3477 (Jan 26, 2016)

Banned for joining last year


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jan 26, 2016)

banned for joining in 2012


----------



## keven3477 (Jan 26, 2016)

Banned for reminding me how long I have been here.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jan 26, 2016)

banned for being here so long and haven't released anything useful


----------



## Razorzeto (Jan 26, 2016)

Banned for being the replying number #63704


----------



## keven3477 (Jan 26, 2016)

Banned for bringing out my shame 
Banned for ninjaing me


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jan 26, 2016)

banned because 01111001 01101111 01110101 00100000 01110101 01110011 01100101 01100100 00100000 01100001 00100000 01110100 01110010 01100001 01101110 01110011 01101100 01100001 01110100 01101111 01110010 00001010


----------



## Razorzeto (Jan 26, 2016)

Banned because that was funny


----------



## keven3477 (Jan 26, 2016)

Banned for making me use a translator just to find out it said "you used a translator�"
Banned for ninjaing me again


----------



## Monado_III (Jan 26, 2016)

keven3477 said:


> Banned for making me use a translator just to find out it said "you used a translator�"


banned for being a lazy bum not looking up ascii codes and translating it yourself.


----------



## Razorzeto (Jan 26, 2016)

banned because you deserve to be banned.


----------



## keven3477 (Jan 26, 2016)

Banned because I forgot/am lazy how to translate binary
Banned for 3 times in a row


----------



## Razorzeto (Jan 26, 2016)

banned because you got ninja'd twice


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 26, 2016)

Banned for being a ninja.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jan 26, 2016)

Banned for drinking coka-cola


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 26, 2016)

Banned for following on twatter.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jan 26, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Banned for following on twatter.


Banned for nawt following me on twatter


----------



## keven3477 (Jan 26, 2016)

Banned for having twatter.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jan 26, 2016)

banned for not having a twatter


----------



## Mazamin (Jan 26, 2016)

Banned as your signature is not as good as mine


----------



## keven3477 (Jan 26, 2016)

Banned for having images that are not loading in your sig.


----------



## Mazamin (Jan 26, 2016)

keven3477 said:


> Banned for having images that are not loading in your sig.


Banned for overloading the server that serves my images


----------



## Blue (Jan 26, 2016)

Banned, because my signature is better. (Luk aht churmunder)


----------



## Mazamin (Jan 26, 2016)

Banned as your signature doesn't change everytime you see it


----------



## Blue (Jan 26, 2016)

Banned because it does. (Its a GIF)


----------



## Mazamin (Jan 26, 2016)

Banned as you don't understand that my signature changes everytime you load the page, so it's different from a gif


----------



## Blue (Jan 26, 2016)

Banned for shreking me


----------



## Mazamin (Jan 26, 2016)

Banned for being shrekedshrekt


----------



## Blue (Jan 26, 2016)

Banned for spelling shrekt (tm) wrong.


----------



## Mazamin (Jan 26, 2016)

Banned as you're not my English teacher LOL


----------



## Blue (Jan 26, 2016)

Banned for not learning your memez 2DAY.


----------



## Mazamin (Jan 26, 2016)

Banned for not having downgraded your 3ds


----------



## Blue (Jan 26, 2016)

Banned for realising CFW is 2Hard 2DAY (i use downgraded 9.2 browser for qr code exploits and stick to legit cia's and waiting for Gatewait)


----------



## keven3477 (Jan 26, 2016)

Banned for charizard x cosplay pickachu.


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 26, 2016)

Banned for confusing Charizard and Toothless


----------



## Shubshub (Jan 28, 2016)

Banned for being too Cool


----------



## G0R3Z (Jan 28, 2016)

Banned because there is no Dark part of my house.


----------



## Razorzeto (Jan 29, 2016)

Banned for trying to destroy Termina.


----------



## keven3477 (Jan 29, 2016)

Banned because I cant recognize the anime your avatar is from (it reminds me of kilua from hunterxhunter)


----------



## Razorzeto (Jan 29, 2016)

Banned because it is.


----------



## Roxas is confused (Jan 31, 2016)

Banned because your avatar reminds me of 4kids.


----------



## Filo97 (Jan 31, 2016)

banned because i am DETERMINATED


----------



## Razorzeto (Jan 31, 2016)

Banned por replying to someone who is confused.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 31, 2016)

Banned for being purple...


----------



## Razorzeto (Jan 31, 2016)

Banned for using a christmas hat in January


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 31, 2016)

Banned for not editing your post after I edited my pics


----------



## Razorzeto (Jan 31, 2016)

lol, banned for not having a hat.


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 31, 2016)

Banned for


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jan 31, 2016)

Banned for not telling what the person was banned for at all.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 31, 2016)

Banned for banning @VinsCool


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 31, 2016)

Banned for crazy husky


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jan 31, 2016)

Banned for insulting Minnesota.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 31, 2016)

Banned for banning @VinsCool 
(copy/paste)


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jan 31, 2016)

Banned for using the same exact reason for banning me on the same page.


----------



## Razorzeto (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned for banning someone who banning you twice with the same reason on the same page.


----------



## Shubshub (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned because the Fine Brothers said so =D


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Feb 2, 2016)

Banned because you made a lame game called bit.saw


----------



## Fatih120 (Feb 3, 2016)

Banned because Hatsune Miku


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Feb 3, 2016)

Banned because idk


----------



## keven3477 (Feb 3, 2016)

Banned for not knowing.


----------



## Erikku (Feb 3, 2016)

Banned for *reacting* to this thread


----------



## keven3477 (Feb 3, 2016)

Banned for quoting someone who is sexist.


----------



## Razorzeto (Feb 3, 2016)

Banned for banning someone who stole your waifu.


----------



## Shubshub (Feb 4, 2016)

Banned


----------



## Razorzeto (Feb 4, 2016)

Banned because I don't have dark parts on my house


----------



## Erikku (Feb 5, 2016)

Banned for stealing and having a better waifu :o 
Banned for having two bans in one post


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Feb 5, 2016)

banned because My Waifu"s are locked up in my sex chamber


----------



## Razorzeto (Feb 5, 2016)

Banned for having sex slaves


----------



## Roxas is confused (Feb 7, 2016)

Banned because of creepy eyes.


----------



## Lucar (Feb 7, 2016)

Banned. @Roxas is confused became Confused!


----------



## daxtsu (Feb 7, 2016)

Banned for fleeing from @ihaveamac's Cytube last night.


----------



## Roxas is confused (Feb 7, 2016)

Banned because you have a unknown pokemon as your avatar.


----------



## daxtsu (Feb 7, 2016)

Banned for not knowing it's Raichu.

( http://canyx.deviantart.com/art/Raichu-Tribal-Tattoo-76704282 )


----------



## Roxas is confused (Feb 7, 2016)

Banned because I was joking.


----------



## ihaveahax (Feb 7, 2016)

banned because I don't believe you


----------



## Roxas is confused (Feb 7, 2016)

Banned because I don't believe you either.


----------



## Lucar (Feb 7, 2016)

Banned because T R I G G E R E D


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 7, 2016)

Banned for being triggered


----------



## Lucar (Feb 7, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Banned for being triggered



Banned because potato has the word pot in it.


----------



## keven3477 (Feb 8, 2016)

Banned for chrom lucario


----------



## Lucar (Feb 8, 2016)

keven3477 said:


> Banned for chrom lucario



Banned because you're a short glass of water. ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## iAqua (Feb 9, 2016)

Lucar said:


> Banned because you're a short glass of water. ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


^ Banned for impersonating lucario.


----------



## Razorzeto (Feb 9, 2016)

Banned because I can't find your signature.


----------



## iAqua (Feb 9, 2016)

Razorzeto said:


> Banned because I can't find your signature.


Banned because i can't either.


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 9, 2016)

Banned for lame signature.


----------



## keven3477 (Feb 9, 2016)

Banned for anchor fish on your signature,
and future ban to anyone that bans me for not having a signature and/or future banning.


----------



## Lucar (Feb 9, 2016)

keven3477 said:


> Banned for anchor fish on your signature,
> and future ban to anyone that bans me for not having a signature and/or future banning.



Banned because Numbers!


----------



## keven3477 (Feb 9, 2016)

banned for not liking numbers


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 10, 2016)

banned for liking numbers


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 10, 2016)

Banned for posting a fake picture of you.


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 10, 2016)

banned for accusing me of posting fake pictures of me
ITS ME


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 10, 2016)

Banned for being a real dawg.


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 10, 2016)

BANNED FOR BEING A GIRLY FURRY LINK


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 10, 2016)

Noctosphere said:


> BANNED FOR BEING A GIRLY FURRY LINK


Banned for being mean to me


----------



## keven3477 (Feb 10, 2016)

Banned for crying.


----------



## Fatih120 (Feb 12, 2016)

Banned for speaking english


----------



## Razorzeto (Feb 12, 2016)

Banned because: Yo hablo español


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 12, 2016)

Banned because: Je parle Français


----------



## Razorzeto (Feb 12, 2016)

You are banned because: 그는 한국어 를 말한다




--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

And because I don't speak Korean and that was with a translator


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 12, 2016)

Banned for using google to translate 

Bad, bad.


----------



## Razorzeto (Feb 12, 2016)

Banned because I never said I used Google. I used Bing translator


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 12, 2016)

Banned for using a even worse machine translator.


----------



## Razorzeto (Feb 12, 2016)

Banned because you are in troubles with Microsoft, Their ninjas are knocking your door right this moment.


----------



## Lucar (Feb 12, 2016)

Banned because you sent Ninjas to assassinate vinny.


----------



## keven3477 (Feb 12, 2016)

Banned for being a furry raichu.


----------



## Fatih120 (Feb 12, 2016)

Banned for being a furry Oshawott!


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 12, 2016)

Banned for not being furry.


----------



## Lucar (Feb 12, 2016)

I can't ban you. :3


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 12, 2016)

Banned for not being able to ban me


----------



## Fatih120 (Feb 12, 2016)

Banned for banning.


----------



## Razorzeto (Feb 12, 2016)

Banned for banning him.


----------



## Lucar (Feb 12, 2016)

Unbanned because I'm feeling happy 2 day.


----------



## Blue (Feb 12, 2016)

Banned for unbanning someone.


----------



## Lucar (Feb 12, 2016)

Banned because that's not what I did at all.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 13, 2016)

Banned for being banned and then unbanned and being VinsCool's little brother :3


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 13, 2016)

Banned for developing RiiConnect24


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 13, 2016)

Banned for being wrong - I run RiiConnect24 and it's the group name, not a program.


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 13, 2016)

Banned for your signature leading me to assume false informations.


----------



## keven3477 (Feb 13, 2016)

Banned for assuming.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Feb 14, 2016)

Banned for taking all my nothing


----------



## Vhiny (Feb 15, 2016)

Banned for having an avatar that points at the ceiling.
Seriously, It's rude. Ceilings have feelings too. </3


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 15, 2016)

Banned for stepping on the floor.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Feb 15, 2016)

banned for bunny thingy


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 15, 2016)

Banned for being a Von Karma.


----------



## Scarlet (Feb 16, 2016)

Banned for joining GBATemp a year before me >.>


----------



## keven3477 (Feb 16, 2016)

Banned for having a moostache.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Feb 16, 2016)

Banned for killing me.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Feb 16, 2016)

Banned because OBAMA


----------



## ImCarlosGG (Feb 16, 2016)

Banned 'cause you are a guy with a picture of a girl .


----------



## ac3ds (Feb 16, 2016)

Banned for being located in my house.


----------



## apollos (Feb 17, 2016)

bf being an advanced member


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 17, 2016)

Banned for sucking


----------



## Razorzeto (Feb 17, 2016)

Banned for banning Palkia


----------



## keven3477 (Feb 17, 2016)

Banned for throwing and stomping a Gameboy sp.


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 17, 2016)

Banned for not knowing it's a *Gameboy Advance SP*


----------



## keven3477 (Feb 17, 2016)

Banned because you posted before I re-edited my previous post.
(I seem to always re-edit every post I make)


----------



## Razorzeto (Feb 17, 2016)

Banned for editing


----------



## keven3477 (Feb 17, 2016)

Banned because I knew that post was coming.


----------



## Razorzeto (Feb 17, 2016)

Banned because you knew it


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 17, 2016)

Banned for knowing he knew it.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Feb 17, 2016)

Banned because you arent cool


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 17, 2016)

Banned for forging evidence.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Feb 17, 2016)

banned because I'm only a 13 year old girl


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 17, 2016)

Banned for pedophilia.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Feb 17, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Banned for pedophilia.


Banned because I'm not


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 17, 2016)

Banned for denying

*shows decisive evidence*


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Feb 17, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Banned for denying
> 
> *shows decisive evidence*


OBJECTION
Banned because shes not real THEREFOR I cant be a pedo


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 17, 2016)

OBJECTION

*rams desk*

Banned for Objecting.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Feb 17, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> OBJECTION
> 
> *rams desk*
> 
> Banned for Objecting.


HOLD IT!!!
Banned for turning this into a Phoenix Wright Roleplay


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 17, 2016)

Banned for hating Roleplay


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Feb 17, 2016)

Banned because I LOVE roleplay


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 17, 2016)

Banned for lying about roleplays


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Feb 17, 2016)

banned because I'm busy translating and you are destracting me


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 17, 2016)

Banned for translating a game that is VERY LIKELY to be localized.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Feb 17, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Banned for translating a game that is VERY LIKELY to be localized.


Banned because some people want to play the game BEFORE its localized *cough cough Fire Emblem if*


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 17, 2016)

ElyosOfTheAbyss said:


> Banned because some people want to play the game BEFORE its localized *cough cough Fire Emblem if*


Banned for being impatient.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Feb 17, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Banned for being impatient.


banned because I'm translating for people who is inpatiant and IM not impatiant


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 17, 2016)

ElyosOfTheAbyss said:


> banned because I'm translating for people who is inpatiant and IM not impatiant


BAnned for translating for impatient people


----------



## Scarlet (Feb 17, 2016)

Banned for ninjaing me >.<


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Feb 17, 2016)

banned because Vins IS A NINJA and you should have known


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 17, 2016)

Banned for telling him my secret c:


----------



## Scarlet (Feb 17, 2016)

Banned for not telling me the secret yourself >.>


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 17, 2016)

Banned for not knowing it already.


----------



## Scarlet (Feb 17, 2016)

Banned for expecting too much of a peasant


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 17, 2016)

Banned for being a peasant.


----------



## Scarlet (Feb 17, 2016)

Banned for hating on peasants


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 17, 2016)

Banned for assuming I hate peasant.


----------



## keven3477 (Feb 17, 2016)

banned for being lucar's big brother.


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 17, 2016)

Banned for being sexy


----------



## keven3477 (Feb 17, 2016)

Banned for still having 72 others liking your posts.


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 17, 2016)

Banned for noticing


----------



## keven3477 (Feb 17, 2016)

Banned because I didn't notice the link until later on after I copied it from you.


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 17, 2016)

Banned for Spining the leek


----------



## keven3477 (Feb 17, 2016)

banned for not doing the nonary game.


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 17, 2016)

Banned for not helping


----------



## keven3477 (Feb 17, 2016)

banned for not specifying what you needed help.


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 17, 2016)

Banned because I'm tired.


----------



## keven3477 (Feb 17, 2016)

Banned for not sleeping.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Feb 17, 2016)

banned for being too sexy


----------



## ImCarlosGG (Feb 17, 2016)

Banned for being a maniac :0.


----------



## Scarlet (Feb 17, 2016)

Banned for being a DJ


----------



## d0n0x (Feb 17, 2016)

ScarletKohaku said:


> Banned for being a DJ


 banned for be a girl


----------



## Scarlet (Feb 17, 2016)

Banned for being a newbie


----------



## d0n0x (Feb 17, 2016)

ScarletKohaku said:


> Banned for being a newbie



banned for be a Super Duper High School Member


----------



## ImCarlosGG (Feb 17, 2016)

Banned for your messages' number .


----------



## Scarlet (Feb 17, 2016)

Banned for not being a Porygon2


----------



## ImCarlosGG (Feb 17, 2016)

Banned for not being a... cat?


----------



## keven3477 (Feb 17, 2016)

banned for being the porygon2 guy.


----------



## ImCarlosGG (Feb 17, 2016)

Banned for being a sexy Oshawott.


----------



## Razorzeto (Feb 17, 2016)

Banned for being an ugly porygon2


----------



## keven3477 (Feb 17, 2016)

Banned or creepy kilua.


----------



## Razorzeto (Feb 17, 2016)

Banned because it's Killua actually


----------



## Touko White (Feb 19, 2016)

Banned for losing the World Cup two years ago, in the first round.
(oh wait, that goes for us as well)


----------



## Razorzeto (Feb 19, 2016)

Banned because Chile deserved to win, so I don't care at all.


----------



## ImCarlosGG (Feb 19, 2016)

Razorzeto said:


> Banned because Chile deserved to win, so I don't care at all.


Banned because you don't care about that .


----------



## Razorzeto (Feb 19, 2016)

Banned because you can understand this:

NADIE SILBA COMO SILVIA SILBA , PORQUE EL QUE SILBA COMO SILVIA SABRÍA SILBAR COMO SILVIA SILBA.


----------



## ImCarlosGG (Feb 19, 2016)

Razorzeto said:


> Banned because you can understand this:
> 
> NADIE SILBA COMO SILVIA SILBA , PORQUE EL QUE SILBA COMO SILVIA SABRÍA SILBAR COMO SILVIA SILBA.


Banned because that's funny .


----------



## Minox (Feb 19, 2016)

Banned because I feel like it


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 19, 2016)

Banned for power abuse


----------



## keven3477 (Feb 19, 2016)

Banned for keeping a pickachu as a pet.


----------



## Minox (Feb 19, 2016)

Banned for spelling Pikachu wrong.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Feb 19, 2016)

Banned for being a global mod


----------



## Scarlet (Feb 20, 2016)

Banned for banning a global mod


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Feb 20, 2016)

Banned because.... Zzzzzz


----------



## keven3477 (Feb 20, 2016)

banned for sleeping.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Feb 20, 2016)

Banned for waking me up while I was dreaming about sexy girls


----------



## keven3477 (Feb 20, 2016)

Banned for having more than 1 waif.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Feb 20, 2016)

keven3477 said:


> Banned for having more than 1 waif.


banned because no


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 20, 2016)

banned because yes


----------



## Touko White (Feb 20, 2016)

Banned because: 



Spoiler: click me






Spoiler: and me






Spoiler: do it again






Spoiler: ten thousand more times and you'll be at the end!






Spoiler: once more, I was joking!



having three spoilers in your signature when you can use your bio


----------



## keven3477 (Feb 20, 2016)

Banned for making me open a lot of spoiler boxes.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Feb 20, 2016)

banned for stealing my ban


----------



## Touko White (Feb 20, 2016)

Banned for a nice avatar, but not as nice as mine.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Feb 20, 2016)

Banned because I don't like your avatar


----------



## Touko White (Feb 20, 2016)

Banned for no reason. (you know full well the reason, though)


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Feb 20, 2016)

banend because you know i know the reason


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 21, 2016)

banned because i dont know you know he know the reason


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Feb 21, 2016)

banned because do you want to watch some pornhub in HD 3D 4K 1080P?


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 21, 2016)

banned because 4k and 1080 are both resolution and a video cant be both at the same time.
Also, 4k isn't HD but UHD


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Feb 21, 2016)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because 4k and 1080 are both resolution and a video cant be both at the same time.
> Also, 4k isn't HD but UHD


Banned for being a smart ass


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 21, 2016)

thanks you.
here, i ban you to thanks you


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Feb 21, 2016)

banned for being between 3 lesbians


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 21, 2016)

banned because i remember i once have been banned for this reason already


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Feb 21, 2016)

banned for remembering


----------



## Touko White (Feb 21, 2016)

banned for disliking Cammy


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Feb 21, 2016)

banned because who's cammy


----------



## Touko White (Feb 21, 2016)

Banned because I already made it clear: she's the girl in my avatar.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Feb 21, 2016)

banned because my avatar is "HOTTER" then yours


----------



## Touko White (Feb 21, 2016)

An error has occured and I have had to shut down your computer.
ERR_NAME: JUST_FELT_LIKE_BANNING_YOU


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Feb 21, 2016)

Banned for not banning me about my Pun


----------



## Touko White (Feb 21, 2016)

Banned because I don't get the pun.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Feb 21, 2016)

Banned because my pun was I said my avatar was Hotter because there is a flame in the background


----------



## Touko White (Feb 21, 2016)

I don't see a flame.
Banned for continuing the war of the avatars. You're also banned for going to the Blue Abyss of Death.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Feb 21, 2016)

Banned for banning two times and banned because I don't know what Blue Abyss of Death is


----------



## Touko White (Feb 21, 2016)

much hypocrisy
Banned because 7.8/10 too much banning


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Feb 21, 2016)

BAnned for banning me while I'm trying to make a Hentai App


----------



## Touko White (Feb 21, 2016)

Banned for posting here while making your hentai app. You don't have to be forced into it, you know.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Feb 21, 2016)

Banned because I have to and I will blow up if I dont ban people *Blows Up randomly*


----------



## Touko White (Feb 21, 2016)

Banned because someone set you up the bomb.


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 22, 2016)

ElyosOfTheAbyss said:


> Banned because I have to and I will blow up if I dont ban people *Blows Up randomly*


Banned if you dont make your app for 3ds and in 3d so we can touch the boobs
If you are then banned for being hot


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 22, 2016)

Banned for not being hot


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 22, 2016)

Banned for mixing hyrule and kanto on your avatar


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 22, 2016)

Banned for not being a sexy husky like I expected you to be.


----------



## Touko White (Feb 22, 2016)

Banned for being lost yet still going on gbatemp.


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 22, 2016)

Banned for being from England.


----------



## Touko White (Feb 22, 2016)

Banned for going through 7 proxies. (possibly one of the few 4chan memes which are good)


----------



## Razorzeto (Feb 23, 2016)

Banned for mentioning 4chan


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 23, 2016)

banned for mentionning 4chan


----------



## Touko White (Feb 23, 2016)

Banned for mentionnning mentionning.


----------



## keven3477 (Feb 23, 2016)

Banned for having an unhealthy obsession with cammy.


----------



## Razorzeto (Feb 23, 2016)

Banned for sexy behavior


----------



## smileyhead (Feb 23, 2016)

@Razorzeto Banned for spooky profile pic.


----------



## gnmmarechal (Feb 23, 2016)

Banned for being from Hungary.


----------



## smileyhead (Feb 23, 2016)

Banned for racism.


----------



## Touko White (Feb 23, 2016)

Banned for having a gif in your signature.


----------



## Razorzeto (Feb 23, 2016)

Banned for not having a gif in your signature.


----------



## Touko White (Feb 23, 2016)

Banned for banned. It's banned to ban, so you're banned, from banning, which is banned I DON'T EVEN KNOW!
*Cammy blows up because utter confusion lead to a bad mood.*


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 23, 2016)

Banned for being in a banning mood.


----------



## Razorzeto (Feb 23, 2016)

Banned for no reason.


----------



## Touko White (Feb 23, 2016)

Banned because dictators are the only people who ban for no reason.


----------



## keven3477 (Feb 23, 2016)

Banned for being a dictator.


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 23, 2016)

Banned for dictatorship


----------



## Touko White (Feb 23, 2016)

Banned for posting while I was writing.
Above VinsCool: Banned for not knowing I only really get mad at things if people make absolute shit posts or go out of their way to spam crap.


----------



## Razorzeto (Feb 23, 2016)

Banned because Gbatemp it's a dictatorship


----------



## Touko White (Feb 23, 2016)

banned for stealing my photo album from my cloud drive (it had 12,000 pictures of Cammy in it that's why it's so annoying)


----------



## CeeDee (Feb 23, 2016)

banned because I'm banned.


----------



## keven3477 (Feb 23, 2016)

Banned because you are not.


----------



## CeeDee (Feb 23, 2016)

Banned because you're not an Oshawott.


----------



## keven3477 (Feb 23, 2016)

Banned because hardly anyone is actually their avatars.


----------



## CeeDee (Feb 23, 2016)

Banned because, if I believe in myself, I can be any square-shaped JPEG image I want to be!


----------



## Touko White (Feb 23, 2016)

banned because disrespect to PNG, GIF, etc


----------



## CeeDee (Feb 23, 2016)

banned because do you think I know what a jaypeg is?


----------



## Touko White (Feb 23, 2016)

yes I know you know what it is, it's just you mentioned it specifically
banned for not having the real banned avatar


----------



## CeeDee (Feb 23, 2016)

Cammygirl192 said:


> yes I know you know what it is, it's just you mentioned it specifically
> banned for not having the real banned avatar


banned for not having any banned avatar


----------



## Touko White (Feb 23, 2016)

Banned for talking about avatars so much, that they will all be remodeled by the time I'm done with them.


----------



## CeeDee (Feb 23, 2016)

Cammygirl192 said:


> Banned for talking about avatars so much, that they will all be remodeled by the time I'm done with them.


Banned for wanting to remodel avatars. They did nothing to you!


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 23, 2016)

Banned for not being Toon Link


----------



## CeeDee (Feb 23, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Banned for not being Toon Link


Banned for not being Sanic


----------



## Touko White (Feb 23, 2016)

banned for voting Donald Trump


----------



## CeeDee (Feb 23, 2016)

Banned for voting Hillary Clinton


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 23, 2016)

Banned for caring about shitty 'murica elections


----------



## Touko White (Feb 23, 2016)

Banned because I'm from the UK and couldn't therefore vote anyone there. (Actually I voted for the CPDFP try to work out what that stand for)

VinsCool: banned for thinking everyone liked your posts and page 3200


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 23, 2016)

Banned because everone DO like my posts


----------



## Touko White (Feb 23, 2016)

Banned because you aren't.


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 23, 2016)

Banned for having a sexy icon


----------



## Touko White (Feb 24, 2016)

Banned for being one of the only people on this community to compliment my avatar. 
even though the thread 'cammy' is winning 5-2


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Feb 24, 2016)

Banned for being on GBATemp


----------



## Minox (Feb 25, 2016)

Banned for being a hypocrite :3


----------



## Touko White (Feb 25, 2016)

Banned for being a full moderator.


----------



## Attacker3 (Feb 25, 2016)

Banned for being a male and not a female.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Feb 25, 2016)

Banned for being Canadian


----------



## Touko White (Feb 25, 2016)

Banned for not being from the UK Master Nation?


----------



## keven3477 (Feb 25, 2016)

Banned for misspelling U.S


----------



## Touko White (Feb 25, 2016)

Banned for referring to a completely different country.


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 26, 2016)

Banned for following me on twatter


----------



## cracingbozo7 (Feb 26, 2016)

Banned for being canadian


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 27, 2016)

banned for voting for trump


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 27, 2016)

Banned for voting for Harper


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 27, 2016)

banned because i didn't i voted mulcair


----------



## keven3477 (Feb 27, 2016)

Banned for bringing up politics.


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 27, 2016)

Banned for not caring about politics.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Feb 27, 2016)

banned for joining in 2014


----------



## cracingbozo7 (Feb 27, 2016)

banned for being awesome


----------



## keven3477 (Feb 27, 2016)

Banned for internetometer.


----------



## Touko White (Feb 27, 2016)

Banned for thing. Nuff said.


----------



## cracingbozo7 (Feb 27, 2016)

banned for too much nuff


----------



## Touko White (Feb 27, 2016)

Banned for too much FUNF


----------



## cracingbozo7 (Feb 27, 2016)

banned for not enough FUNF


----------



## Touko White (Feb 27, 2016)

Banned for being at a place, which isn't England.
Also for actually having good internet, BT is shit.


----------



## cracingbozo7 (Feb 27, 2016)

Banned for having 42 massages


----------



## Touko White (Feb 27, 2016)

Banned for using the inspect element.


----------



## cracingbozo7 (Feb 27, 2016)

Banned for <3 in your sig


----------



## Touko White (Feb 27, 2016)

Banned for using the Darknet, since you have two Internets.
Now, banned for having a third one which you stole from me.


----------



## cracingbozo7 (Feb 27, 2016)

Banned for cyburboolying


----------



## Touko White (Feb 27, 2016)

Banned for stealing my cat. She threw herself off a cliff because she thought I rejected her.
(and that's not something you do to Cammy, either)


----------



## cracingbozo7 (Feb 27, 2016)

Banned for not knowing i am a shape-shifting time traveler who in fact, was your cat and faked its death so it could be rid of you


----------



## Touko White (Feb 27, 2016)

Banned because you completely joed* me in that sentence, leaving me befuddled as to what I can reply with.

* joed = owned, it's a word from school which made some use on my own website


----------



## cracingbozo7 (Feb 27, 2016)

Banned because i am joe


----------



## Touko White (Feb 27, 2016)

Banned for just posting a head...


----------



## cracingbozo7 (Feb 27, 2016)

banned for not looking at the text above the head


----------



## Touko White (Feb 27, 2016)

Banned because I did, actually. Mind reading blown out?


----------



## cracingbozo7 (Feb 27, 2016)

banned for mind reading


----------



## Touko White (Feb 27, 2016)

Banned because you're thinking about replying to this thread along with me until you die.


----------



## cracingbozo7 (Feb 27, 2016)

banned because you're right, and that's sad


----------



## Touko White (Feb 27, 2016)

Banned because you come from an country, where the people are negatively stereotyped, very exaggeratively. Admittedly I moan about Americans a lot mostly relating to their differences in English, etc. but USA = UK descent, so...

you don't own the world/internet, people that think all of you do think this are deeply sad


----------



## cracingbozo7 (Feb 27, 2016)

Banned for rolling in the deep


----------



## Touko White (Feb 27, 2016)

Banned because I don't care about Adele much, or music in general, except game music.


----------



## cracingbozo7 (Feb 27, 2016)

Banned because adele lost you at "hello"


----------



## Touko White (Feb 27, 2016)

Banned because you support the Homebrew scene like everyone on GBAtemp.


----------



## cracingbozo7 (Feb 27, 2016)

Banned for not having 42 massages


----------



## Touko White (Feb 27, 2016)

Banned for not having *41 *messages!


----------



## cracingbozo7 (Feb 27, 2016)

Banned for owning a gaming community which no one likes to post on


----------



## Touko White (Feb 27, 2016)

Banned because you're right, the only posters are me and some other Cammy fan, it seems.


----------



## cracingbozo7 (Feb 27, 2016)

Banned because you killed my father, prepare to get banned


----------



## Touko White (Feb 27, 2016)

Banned, you're not Chun-Li, are you?


----------



## cracingbozo7 (Feb 27, 2016)

Banned for me not knowing enough references and then getting angry and taking that anger out on you only for you to lash out and cause yourself to get banned

I forgot to post that for like, an hour


----------



## Razorzeto (Feb 27, 2016)

Banned because you look like Kim Jong Un


----------



## migles (Feb 27, 2016)

Razorzeto said:


> Banned because you look like Kim Jong Un


banned for false information. living in Chile but have a spain flag in profile.
PS. I called the gbatemp's immigration police.


----------



## Razorzeto (Feb 27, 2016)

Banned because that makes me laugh.


----------



## Touko White (Feb 28, 2016)

Banned because you're a hitman.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Feb 29, 2016)

Banned because I didnt get a notification from this thread


----------



## Touko White (Feb 29, 2016)

Banned as it not my problem...


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Feb 29, 2016)

Banned for 安っぽいトランスレータを使用すると、これを読むために


----------



## Touko White (Feb 29, 2016)

Banned for this thing, I don't know.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Feb 29, 2016)

banned because you could always use google translate like every one else .-.


----------



## Touko White (Feb 29, 2016)

Banned because Machine Translation is shit.


----------



## cracingbozo7 (Feb 29, 2016)

Banned for swearing


----------



## Mazamin (Feb 29, 2016)

Banned for having 3 internets


----------



## Touko White (Feb 29, 2016)

Banned for this, too much internets.


----------



## Razorzeto (Mar 2, 2016)

Banned because you don't have internets


----------



## keven3477 (Mar 2, 2016)

banned for the same reason you banned before.


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 2, 2016)

Banned for... uhm... I forgot. Banned anyway


----------



## Touko White (Mar 2, 2016)

Banned for being amnesiac and forget to ban reason.


----------



## Lucar (Mar 2, 2016)

Banned because Furries.


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 2, 2016)

Banned because I HAVE FURY *Fawful's laughts*


----------



## Lucar (Mar 2, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Banned because I HAVE FURY *Fawful's laughts*



Banned because Marcan's voice is sexy.


----------



## Touko White (Mar 2, 2016)

Banned because Cammy is the hottest thing to exist.
"Expand Dong Alert!!"


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 2, 2016)

banned because i know someone even more sexy than cammy


----------



## Lucar (Mar 2, 2016)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because i know someone even more sexy than cammy



That's Marcan.

Banned for not hailing marcan.


----------



## Touko White (Mar 2, 2016)

Banned for not heiling Hitler.
(and no one is sexier than Cammy, quick note)


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 2, 2016)

i googled marcan and i got this : 





BANNED BANNED BANNED!!!!


----------



## Lucar (Mar 2, 2016)

Cammygirl192 said:


> Banned for not heiling Hitler.
> (and no one is sexier than Cammy, quick note)



Marcan is.

Banned for Pies.


----------



## Stecker8 (Mar 3, 2016)

Lucar said:


> Marcan is.
> 
> Banned for Pies.


Banned for have 319 posts


----------



## Touko White (Mar 3, 2016)

Banned for blowing up when I plugged you in.


----------



## cracingbozo7 (Mar 3, 2016)

banned for not banning for too much triforce


----------



## joyoshi (Mar 3, 2016)

banned for being in a place


----------



## Touko White (Mar 3, 2016)

Banned for being in your buttcrack. Your buttcrack is in there, too? WTF


----------



## Stecker8 (Mar 3, 2016)

Banned for be from England


----------



## Touko White (Mar 3, 2016)

Banned for your broken English.


----------



## Stecker8 (Mar 3, 2016)

Cammygirl192 said:


> Banned for your broken English.


Yes i know it Banned for correct me


----------



## Touko White (Mar 3, 2016)

Banned for banned for bannedfor bannedfor bannedfor bannedfor bannedfor banned


----------



## Stecker8 (Mar 3, 2016)

Cammygirl192 said:


> Banned for banned for bannedfor bannedfor bannedfor bannedfor bannedfor banned


Banned for repeat words


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 4, 2016)

Banned for being an anal plug.


----------



## Touko White (Mar 4, 2016)

Banned for not having a scar on your left cheek. As it happens I actually marked myself with a pen in the same shape as Cammy's scar.


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 4, 2016)

Banned for Cammy obsession.


----------



## Touko White (Mar 4, 2016)

Banned for reasons that are currently unstated.


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 4, 2016)

Banned for trying to ban evade.


----------



## Touko White (Mar 4, 2016)

Banned for notifying me twice...


----------



## Stecker8 (Mar 4, 2016)

Cammygirl192 said:


> Banned for notifying me twice...


Banned for have signature


----------



## keven3477 (Mar 4, 2016)

Banned for being a hypocrite.


----------



## Razorzeto (Mar 4, 2016)

Banned because a Bulbasaur can defeat you.


----------



## Touko White (Mar 4, 2016)

Banned because Cammy can re-model your face.


----------



## Edrian (Mar 5, 2016)

Banned because Cammy can't.


----------



## Razorzeto (Mar 5, 2016)

Banned for not knowing what's a dragon


----------



## Edrian (Mar 5, 2016)

Banned because it's actually my catch phrase


----------



## Touko White (Mar 5, 2016)

Banned for being extremely incorrect.


----------



## keven3477 (Mar 5, 2016)

Banned because I have never played street fighter with Cammy in it.


----------



## Touko White (Mar 5, 2016)

Banned because you've definitely missed such great experiences.


----------



## Edrian (Mar 5, 2016)

Banned for no reason


----------



## keven3477 (Mar 5, 2016)

Banned for reasons.


----------



## Edrian (Mar 5, 2016)

Banned because Sexy Oshawott.


----------



## Touko White (Mar 5, 2016)

Banned because Cammy remebers your defeat.


----------



## Edrian (Mar 5, 2016)

Banned because you 'remebered'


----------



## keven3477 (Mar 5, 2016)

Banned for not being located in the United States.


----------



## Razorzeto (Mar 6, 2016)

Banned for having an US flag.


----------



## keven3477 (Mar 6, 2016)

Banned for not living in mexico.


----------



## Touko White (Mar 6, 2016)

Banned because, neither do you??


----------



## keven3477 (Mar 6, 2016)

Banned because you never post in the regular forum.


----------



## Touko White (Mar 6, 2016)

Banned for being very know-all.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Mar 6, 2016)

Banned because I can't see who I'm banning because I'm on page 3203


----------



## Touko White (Mar 6, 2016)

Banned for banning the anti-dictator.


----------



## nxwing (Mar 6, 2016)

banned for banning the one who banned the anti-dictator


----------



## Mazamin (Mar 6, 2016)

Banned for having 0 platinum trophies


----------



## keven3477 (Mar 6, 2016)

Banned for 550 internets.


----------



## Mazamin (Mar 6, 2016)

Banned for not giving me an internet(it's free)


----------



## keven3477 (Mar 6, 2016)

Banned because I just did.


----------



## Mazamin (Mar 6, 2016)

Banned for being a sexy oshawott


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 8, 2016)

Banned for this weird photoshop of Dr Crygor.

Also, Wario is sexier.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Mar 8, 2016)

Banned because I read VinsPool instead of VinsCool


----------



## nxwing (Mar 8, 2016)

Banned for not being able to read properly


----------



## Mazamin (Mar 8, 2016)

Banned for not being a 'true hero'


----------



## nxwing (Mar 8, 2016)

Banned since nothing is pure


----------



## Razorzeto (Mar 8, 2016)

Banned for playing Assassin's Crap


----------



## nxwing (Mar 9, 2016)

Banned for calling games crap


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Mar 9, 2016)

nxwing said:


> Banned for calling games crap


Banned for playing new battlefront instead of the old ones


----------



## nxwing (Mar 9, 2016)

Is there a PS4 version of 'em available in Singapore? No? Banned


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Mar 9, 2016)

nxwing said:


> Is there a PS4 version of 'em available in Singapore? No? Banned


Banned because that doesn't change the fact that you played the new one


----------



## nxwing (Mar 9, 2016)

ElyosOfTheAbyss said:


> Banned because that doesn't change the fact that you played the new one


Does my sig show the list of "borrowed" games? No? I wonder why? Because that'll make my sig long. I've played the Battlefront for the PSP and yes, I wasn't able to finish it but that doesn't change the fact I've played it.

Banned for considering only the list of my PS4 Games on my sig as the only games I've played.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Where's your avatar from?


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Mar 9, 2016)

nxwing said:


> Does my sig show the list of "borrowed" games? No? I wonder why? Because that'll make my sig long. I've played the Battlefront for the PSP and yes, I wasn't able to finish it but that doesn't change the fact I've played it.
> 
> Banned for considering only the list of my PS4 Games on my sig as the only games I've played.
> 
> ...


Banned because I never said ps4 games are the only games you played

Extra banned Because my avatar is from a secret game I won't tell you about


----------



## nxwing (Mar 9, 2016)

ElyosOfTheAbyss said:


> Banned because I never said ps4 games are the only games you played
> 
> Extra banned Because my avatar is from a secret game I won't tell you about


It's AION isn't it?

Banned for not considering the other games I've played


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Mar 10, 2016)

nxwing said:


> It's AION isn't it?
> 
> Banned for not considering the other games I've played


Banned because HOW DID YOU KNOW.... google images didnt you


----------



## Touko White (Mar 10, 2016)

Banned for being a toxic shotoclone.
http://www.cammyfan.com/weekly-rant/00-10-11.htm


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Mar 10, 2016)

Cammygirl192 said:


> Banned for being a toxic shotoclone.
> http://www.cammyfan.com/weekly-rant/00-10-11.htm


Banned because WUT?


----------



## Touko White (Mar 10, 2016)

I'm to referring 981572.png in your signature.
Banned for not knowing why I'm talking about.


----------



## nxwing (Mar 10, 2016)

Banned for having a fetish


----------



## Touko White (Mar 10, 2016)

Banned because you have less trophies than my old PSN account (which had 91).
I dumped that account since a few days ago, I now use 'Cammy740106'


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Mar 10, 2016)

Banned because I want to know how NXWing knew my avatar was aion


----------



## Touko White (Mar 10, 2016)

Banned because you keep asking the wrong people. Go and bother the National Security Agency instead, or nxwing's ISP.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Mar 10, 2016)

Banned because I'm asking you to not ban me so NXWing can ban me


----------



## nxwing (Mar 10, 2016)

ElyosOfTheAbyss said:


> Banned because I'm asking you to not ban me so NXWing can ban me


Banned cause you edited your post and your original post included it saying it was from AION


----------



## Edrian (Mar 11, 2016)

Banned because I'm not good at giving reasons to ban


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Mar 11, 2016)

Banned because you must LOVE not ban


----------



## Edrian (Mar 11, 2016)

Banned for capitalizing "love"


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Mar 11, 2016)

banned because So what


----------



## Edrian (Mar 11, 2016)

Banned for capitalizing "so"


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Mar 11, 2016)

banned for banning Me for capitalizing


----------



## Edrian (Mar 11, 2016)

Banned because it doesn't really matter


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Mar 11, 2016)

Banned for being not even a month old on GBATemp


----------



## Edrian (Mar 11, 2016)

Y U PICKING ON TEH NEWBIEZZZZZZ!?
jk jk :3

Banned for no particular reason whatsoever.


----------



## Touko White (Mar 11, 2016)

Banned for the leetspeek, I'm not understand.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Mar 11, 2016)

Banned for asking for advice about being beautiful.


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 12, 2016)

Banned for being Genderfluid


----------



## Edrian (Mar 12, 2016)

Banned for your location being "Lost and Worried"


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 12, 2016)

Banned for adorable avatar


----------



## Edrian (Mar 12, 2016)

Banned because you have an adorable one too


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 12, 2016)

Baned for stealing my job of stalking Cherry Pie.


----------



## Edrian (Mar 12, 2016)

Banned for having many quotes


----------



## keven3477 (Mar 12, 2016)

Banned for reminding me of a fennekin.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Mar 12, 2016)

Banned for being Male


----------



## Edrian (Mar 12, 2016)

Banned for reminding me of an oshawott


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Mar 12, 2016)

Banned for banning the wrong person


----------



## Edrian (Mar 12, 2016)

Banned for being quick


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Mar 12, 2016)

Banned for being male


----------



## keven3477 (Mar 12, 2016)

Banned for ninja banning.


----------



## Edrian (Mar 12, 2016)

Banned because I wanted to ban the one above you


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Mar 12, 2016)

Banned for being a slow male


----------



## keven3477 (Mar 12, 2016)

Banned because Were both slow on posting.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Mar 12, 2016)

banned because it prooves the fact males are always slow


----------



## Edrian (Mar 12, 2016)

Banned for talking about the male gender


----------



## keven3477 (Mar 12, 2016)

Banned because you are male too. I meant on banning the user above you.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Mar 12, 2016)

Banned because since when


----------



## Edrian (Mar 12, 2016)

Banned because I do not understand what you said =P


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Mar 12, 2016)

banned because I was talking to @keven3477 so it doesn't concern you


----------



## Edrian (Mar 12, 2016)

Oh well. *Bans you*


----------



## keven3477 (Mar 12, 2016)

Banned for switching gender. Posting before I can post.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Mar 12, 2016)

Banned for being too slow and because I never was male I just had it like that for a while to fool people


----------



## Edrian (Mar 12, 2016)

Banned for fooling people


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Mar 12, 2016)

Banned for being New


----------



## Edrian (Mar 12, 2016)

Banned because it doesn't really make a difference, to me


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Mar 12, 2016)

Banned because Kevin isnt banning


----------



## keven3477 (Mar 12, 2016)

Banned for claiming to have all of the waifus (anime girls), which is a thing mostly males do.


----------



## Edrian (Mar 12, 2016)

Banned because that shouldn't matter


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Mar 12, 2016)

Banned becaue I need to tell Kevin something


----------



## Edrian (Mar 12, 2016)

Banned because there are other means of communication.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Mar 12, 2016)

Banned because I need to ban kevin for banning me for having waifus but thats because I am a.... thing


----------



## Edrian (Mar 12, 2016)

Oh. I'm gonna go sleep now.
*Bans you*


----------



## keven3477 (Mar 12, 2016)

Banned for having a manly psn name 'ToxicRyu6421' stalking a cherry pie.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Mar 12, 2016)

Banned for going to sleep


----------



## Edrian (Mar 12, 2016)

Banned because you were ninja'd. Ha.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Mar 12, 2016)

Banned because double ninja


----------



## keven3477 (Mar 12, 2016)

Banned because ninjas stopped appearing.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Mar 12, 2016)

Banned because I can finally tell you I'm a girl that like girls


----------



## keven3477 (Mar 12, 2016)

Banned because I knew you were going to claim that.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Mar 12, 2016)

banned because Yes I'm a lesbian, Get over it


----------



## keven3477 (Mar 12, 2016)

Banned because I don't believe you.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Mar 12, 2016)

banned because Well I dont know what to do to make you


----------



## keven3477 (Mar 12, 2016)

Banned because I don't really care about your gender.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Mar 12, 2016)

banned because nuff not said


----------



## keven3477 (Mar 12, 2016)

Banned because I don't know what to say about you gender switching.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Mar 12, 2016)

banned because I thought you didnt care about my gender


----------



## keven3477 (Mar 12, 2016)

Banned because I don't, but I do care to expose the facts.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Mar 12, 2016)

banned because SHUT UP AND TAKE MY MONEY


----------



## keven3477 (Mar 12, 2016)

Banned because I will take your nothing again.


----------



## Touko White (Mar 12, 2016)

Banned because you aren't sexier than Cammy.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Mar 12, 2016)

Banned because I'm sexier then cammy


----------



## Touko White (Mar 12, 2016)

Banned because you use ZSNES.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Mar 12, 2016)

Banned because you are wrong


----------



## Touko White (Mar 12, 2016)

Banned because no one except me goes near Cammy.


----------



## keven3477 (Mar 12, 2016)

Banned because I got annoyed that you mention "Cammy" most of the time. No offense.


----------



## Touko White (Mar 12, 2016)

Banned because Cammy wrote this post.


----------



## keven3477 (Mar 12, 2016)

Banned for ignoring my last post and continuing on doing it anyways.


----------



## Touko White (Mar 12, 2016)

Banned because you don't seem to realise, I have such a strong attraction to her...


----------



## Razorzeto (Mar 13, 2016)

Banned for having quotes on your signature.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Mar 14, 2016)

Banned for not having quotes, I LOVE reading quotes


----------



## Touko White (Mar 14, 2016)

Banned for be not a Cammy fan I'm only one around it seem.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Mar 14, 2016)

banned because I'm a fan of her



Spoiler



Especially in hentai


----------



## Touko White (Mar 14, 2016)

Banned because you utterly pwned me... and have something in common.
(and personally I prefer her, with her clothes on, probably because that outfit to me is part of her)


----------



## keven3477 (Mar 14, 2016)

Banned because I prefer her like your avatar instead.


----------



## Touko White (Mar 14, 2016)

banned because my skype is crash.


----------



## Halvorsen (Mar 18, 2016)

Banned for not having a suitable and speedy phone for the Temp.


----------



## Edrian (Mar 18, 2016)

Banned for having 3 different characters in your username


----------



## keven3477 (Mar 18, 2016)

Banned for having a 2 digit number of messages.


----------



## Edrian (Mar 18, 2016)

banned for having 3


----------



## Touko White (Mar 18, 2016)

Banned for being stalker of Vinscool. really.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 18, 2016)

banned for posting dank memes and spoiling str wars the force awakens


----------



## Touko White (Mar 18, 2016)

Banned because I hate Star Wars.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 18, 2016)

Cammygirl192 said:


> Banned because I hate Star Wars.


  ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## Touko White (Mar 18, 2016)

Banned you never give the real reason!


----------



## Razorzeto (Mar 22, 2016)

Banned for hating star wars


----------



## Edrian (Mar 22, 2016)

Banned; I ever watched it


----------



## Ricken (Mar 23, 2016)

Banned for having a number of messages that's a multiple of 11


----------



## Edrian (Mar 23, 2016)

banned for having 16 internet


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 23, 2016)

Banned for cute avatar.


----------



## Ricken (Mar 23, 2016)

Banned for not being a Shiny Umbreon


----------



## Touko White (Mar 23, 2016)

Banned to being a regular Temper.


----------



## Ricken (Mar 23, 2016)

Banned for joining 6 days before me


----------



## keven3477 (Mar 23, 2016)

Banned for joining this year.


----------



## Edrian (Mar 23, 2016)

Banned for joining approximately 4 years ago


----------



## keven3477 (Mar 23, 2016)

Banned for not knowing what is a dragon.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Mar 24, 2016)

Banned for no quoting in your signature


----------



## keven3477 (Mar 25, 2016)

Banned because now I have a signature.


----------



## Touko White (Mar 25, 2016)

Banned: I ain't found shit in there.


----------



## keven3477 (Mar 25, 2016)

Banned because bison was cammy al along.


----------



## Touko White (Mar 25, 2016)

Banned because thanks to Dhalsim Cammy's brainwashing was destroyed.
I don't know why I'm wearing Bison's outfit in that picture but it looks very nice.


----------



## keven3477 (Mar 25, 2016)

Banned for being a Cannon Spiker.


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 25, 2016)

Banned for being Vaporeon


----------



## lytro (Mar 25, 2016)

Banned because you are a Vinscool person


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Mar 25, 2016)

Banned because you messed up


----------



## lytro (Mar 25, 2016)

Banned because of your stinky feet


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Mar 25, 2016)

Banned because wut feet?


----------



## Edrian (Mar 25, 2016)

Banned because you're online


----------



## lytro (Mar 25, 2016)

Banned because i dont share your foot-fetish


----------



## Edrian (Mar 25, 2016)

Banned because Wat?


----------



## lytro (Mar 25, 2016)

Banned because yes


----------



## Edrian (Mar 25, 2016)

Banned because no


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Mar 25, 2016)

banned because Unknown Page


----------



## Edrian (Mar 25, 2016)

Banned because Maniac


----------



## lytro (Mar 25, 2016)

Banned because maybe


----------



## Edrian (Mar 25, 2016)

Banned because Regular


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Mar 25, 2016)

Banned because 58


----------



## Edrian (Mar 25, 2016)

Banned because 1000 +


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Mar 25, 2016)

Banned because Feb 22, 2016


----------



## Edrian (Mar 25, 2016)

Banned because Aug 20, 2015


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Mar 25, 2016)

Banned because #64253


----------



## lytro (Mar 25, 2016)

banned because downunder


----------



## Edrian (Mar 25, 2016)

Banned because 138


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 26, 2016)

Banned because r34


----------



## Edrian (Mar 26, 2016)

I swear I heard that somewhere
Banned because rule 34


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 26, 2016)

Banned for banning me for the exact same reason >.>


----------



## Edrian (Mar 26, 2016)

oh. oh oh oh oh oh =P


----------



## lytro (Mar 26, 2016)

banned for f'ing the game up


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Mar 26, 2016)

banned becauwse RedMi Norw 2


----------



## Edrian (Mar 26, 2016)

Banned because I banned you many times before


----------



## keven3477 (Mar 26, 2016)

Banned because I ban you.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Mar 26, 2016)

Banned because no oshawott


----------



## lytro (Mar 26, 2016)

banned because no RedMi Norw 2


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Mar 26, 2016)

Banned because 





> Xiaomi RedMi Note [email protected] MIUI V7^Android 5.0 (Im never gonna pay more than 120€ for a phone anymore)


----------



## lytro (Mar 26, 2016)

Banned because


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Mar 26, 2016)

Banned for banning me for no reason


----------



## keven3477 (Mar 26, 2016)

Banned for playing arkham city on the ps3 while I played it on the wiiu.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Mar 26, 2016)

Banned because it's hard to find the Wii U version in Australia


----------



## Touko White (Mar 26, 2016)

Banned because I like you.


----------



## lytro (Mar 26, 2016)

Banned because you like ElyosOfTheAbyss


----------



## Touko White (Mar 26, 2016)

Banned for being from Germany.


----------



## lytro (Mar 26, 2016)

Banned for being from England


----------



## Touko White (Mar 26, 2016)

Banned because we're going to win tonight just wait and see.
(yeah I can be very patriotic sometimes lol)


----------



## lytro (Mar 26, 2016)

Banned because you're probably talking about football.


----------



## Touko White (Mar 26, 2016)

Banned because as it happens, I am 
And banned for using the British word for football (the right one), the Internet is strictly American English only, apparently!


----------



## lytro (Mar 26, 2016)

Banned because british english is the cool english.


----------



## keven3477 (Mar 26, 2016)

Banned for having an avatar of a game I am currently re-playing.


----------



## lytro (Mar 26, 2016)

Banned for replaying great games.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Mar 26, 2016)

Banned for posting at 4:23AM for me


----------



## Touko White (Mar 26, 2016)

Banned because you have to do the shit that is DST... like us


----------



## keven3477 (Mar 27, 2016)

Banned for different DST time.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Mar 27, 2016)

BAnned because Pokken Tournament


----------



## keven3477 (Mar 27, 2016)

Banned because minecraft.


----------



## lytro (Mar 27, 2016)

Banned because Aion


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Mar 27, 2016)

Banned because I dont think Keven plays Aion


----------



## nxwing (Mar 28, 2016)

Banned for being online


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Mar 28, 2016)

nxwing said:


> Banned for being online


Banned because I WAS online but not active


----------



## Touko White (Mar 28, 2016)

Banned for being a furry.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Mar 28, 2016)

Banned because I'm only doing this to make VinsCool and Cherry Pie happy


----------



## keven3477 (Mar 28, 2016)

Banned for pleasing others.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Mar 28, 2016)

Banded for not letting me do what I love


----------



## Touko White (Mar 28, 2016)

Banned for doing what you don't love...


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Mar 28, 2016)

Banned because I am doing what I love


----------



## Manuel9181 (Mar 28, 2016)

Banned because love is bad for you


----------



## nxwing (Mar 28, 2016)

Banned since it's only bad if it's too much


----------



## Touko White (Mar 28, 2016)

Banned because there is not such thing 'too much love' and DEFINITELY NOT BAD FOR YOU...


----------



## Manuel9181 (Mar 28, 2016)

Banned because you love too much Cammy and *THIS* is definitely bad for you


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Mar 28, 2016)

Banned because megamind


----------



## Touko White (Mar 28, 2016)

Banned because I love Cammy so much, get over it


----------



## keven3477 (Mar 28, 2016)

Banned for showing too much affection for her.


----------



## xtheman (Mar 28, 2016)

Banned for showing to little affection for her.


----------



## Touko White (Mar 28, 2016)

Banned because I'm an admin of a board and I therefore have the right to use ban hammer (although I barely use it)


----------



## Manuel9181 (Mar 28, 2016)

Banned for showing affection in general.


----------



## Touko White (Mar 28, 2016)

Banned for nabbed


----------



## keven3477 (Mar 28, 2016)

Banned for nabbing.


----------



## Touko White (Mar 28, 2016)

Nabbed for banning.


----------



## xtheman (Mar 28, 2016)

Banned for banning for nabbing for banning


----------



## Touko White (Mar 28, 2016)

Banned for not drinking a can of Sprite.


----------



## xtheman (Mar 28, 2016)

Banned for not knowing I am drinking canned Sprite


----------



## keven3477 (Mar 28, 2016)

Banned for sprite


----------



## Touko White (Mar 28, 2016)

Banned for cannon spike.


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 28, 2016)

Banned for not joining the avatar trend


----------



## keven3477 (Mar 28, 2016)

Banned for spike cannon ninja.


----------



## Touko White (Mar 28, 2016)

Banned for using Tor.
(I have predefined ban reasons.)


----------



## keven3477 (Mar 28, 2016)

Banned for spying on me.


----------



## Touko White (Mar 28, 2016)

Banned for saying I'm from the NSA...


----------



## keven3477 (Mar 28, 2016)

Banned for implying you are not.


----------



## Touko White (Mar 28, 2016)

>implying you are banned because post in this thread and you always get ban


----------



## keven3477 (Mar 28, 2016)

Banned for not directly banning me.


----------



## Touko White (Mar 28, 2016)

Banned because we can ban however we like.


----------



## xtheman (Mar 28, 2016)

Banned because your ban should relate to last post


----------



## keven3477 (Mar 28, 2016)

Banned because you could ban relating to the users avatar and profile.


----------



## xtheman (Mar 28, 2016)

Banned because I didn't think about that


----------



## keven3477 (Mar 28, 2016)

Banned because I believe you are using sarcasm.


----------



## xtheman (Mar 28, 2016)

Banned because I was being legit


----------



## keven3477 (Mar 28, 2016)

Banning myself for assuming
I ban anyone who bans me for banning myself or future banning.


----------



## Edrian (Mar 28, 2016)

Banned for banning yourself


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Mar 28, 2016)

Banned for only 2 Internets


----------



## Edrian (Mar 28, 2016)

Hey! I asked not to give me any and someone did >.>
Banned because ToxicRyu


----------



## xtheman (Mar 28, 2016)

Banned because you didn't give me internet or wow


----------



## Edrian (Mar 28, 2016)

Banned because how are you sure?


----------



## xtheman (Mar 28, 2016)

Edrian said:


> Banned because how are you sure?


Banned because i just gave you both and i don't know


----------



## Edrian (Mar 28, 2016)

Banned because I gave you one just now :3


----------



## xtheman (Mar 28, 2016)

Banned because thank you.


----------



## Edrian (Mar 28, 2016)

Banned because your welcome


----------



## xtheman (Mar 28, 2016)

Banned because your so polite.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Mar 28, 2016)

BANNED BECAUSE FUCK POLITE UNLESS IM BEING POLITE


----------



## xtheman (Mar 28, 2016)

Banned cause all caps


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Mar 28, 2016)

BANNED CAUSE 1 CAP


----------



## Touko White (Mar 28, 2016)

Banned because #cammygirllogic: opposes bans, yet banned someone just now


----------



## Edrian (Mar 28, 2016)

Banned because I don't know who Cammy is


----------



## xtheman (Mar 28, 2016)

Banned because i don't either


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 28, 2016)

Banned for not whorshipping Cammy.


----------



## Touko White (Mar 28, 2016)

Banned for 'whorshipping'. Seriously?
Also I've been here long enough with an avatar of her how can you not know her...


----------



## xtheman (Mar 28, 2016)

Banned cause nobody gives a fuck about cammy (JK)


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 28, 2016)

Banned for not whorshipping Toon Link


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Mar 28, 2016)

Banned cause no one gives a fuck about toon link


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 28, 2016)

Banned for not giving a fuck.


----------



## xtheman (Mar 28, 2016)

banned cause you don't worship me.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Mar 28, 2016)

Banned cause nobody gives a fuck about fnaf


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 28, 2016)

Eww

Banned for mentionning this cancer.


----------



## xtheman (Mar 28, 2016)

Banned cause I hate fnaf.


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 29, 2016)

Banned for ugly avatar


----------



## xtheman (Mar 29, 2016)

Banned cause I was forced to use it.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Mar 29, 2016)

Banned because 29




(And todays the 29th of march)


----------



## xtheman (Mar 29, 2016)

Banned because you used the default paint program and it looks like crap.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Mar 29, 2016)

Banned because I didnt use paint I used snipping tools


----------



## xtheman (Mar 29, 2016)

Banned cause it still sucked


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Mar 29, 2016)

Banned cause you suck


----------



## xtheman (Mar 29, 2016)

Banned cause my life sucks


----------



## Flame (Mar 29, 2016)

banned cause you sucked off...


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Mar 29, 2016)

Banned for telling me to bite your shiny metal ass


----------



## Flame (Mar 29, 2016)

ElyosOfTheAbyss said:


> Banned for telling me to bite your shiny metal ass




me banned ?












banned cause did not bite my shiny metal ass.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Mar 29, 2016)

banned because Bender is bad for you


----------



## xtheman (Mar 29, 2016)

Banned because milk is bad for you


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Mar 29, 2016)

banned bcause red is bad for you


----------



## xtheman (Mar 29, 2016)

Banned because it is actually brown not red


----------



## keven3477 (Mar 29, 2016)

Banned because I will trust you.


----------



## mucus (Mar 29, 2016)

Banned because I've returned to the forums.


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 29, 2016)

Banned for taking a long hiatus.


----------



## keven3477 (Mar 29, 2016)

Banned for not leaving for a long time.


----------



## Touko White (Mar 29, 2016)

Banned for wanting people to fuck off.


----------



## keven3477 (Mar 29, 2016)

Banned for thinking I want that.


----------



## Touko White (Mar 29, 2016)

Banned for asking people not to judge.


----------



## lytro (Mar 29, 2016)

Banned for posting too much in this thread.


----------



## keven3477 (Mar 29, 2016)

Banned for not posting as much.


----------



## lytro (Mar 29, 2016)

Banned because I can.


----------



## keven3477 (Mar 29, 2016)

banned for 142 post in less than 2 years.


----------



## xtheman (Mar 29, 2016)

Banned for more likes than posts


----------



## MlgPro (Mar 30, 2016)

xtheman166 said:


> Banned for more likes than posts


Banned for being the man


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 30, 2016)

Banned for being from Cave Story

*Inserts MLG memes here*


----------



## Edrian (Mar 30, 2016)

Banned because


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 30, 2016)

Banned for using :rghost: here.


----------



## keven3477 (Mar 30, 2016)

Banned because I believed that was an angler fish.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Mar 30, 2016)

Banned for not making a MK7 CT


----------



## Touko White (Mar 30, 2016)

Banned because MK7 sucks and we need MKDD CTs.
Oh shit, how do we improve on that game?


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Mar 30, 2016)

BANNED FOR HATING MK7


----------



## Touko White (Mar 30, 2016)

Banned because everyone in this thread is a banning nazi.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Mar 30, 2016)

BANNED because I get a headache when Taking a poop


----------



## keven3477 (Mar 30, 2016)

Banned because too much information.


----------



## MlgPro (Mar 30, 2016)

keven3477 said:


> Banned because too much information.


Bannned for being vaporwareon


----------



## lytro (Mar 30, 2016)

Banned for not being as pro as your username implies.


----------



## xtheman (Mar 30, 2016)

Banned for being a gbatemp regular


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Mar 30, 2016)

Banned for being the man


----------



## keven3477 (Mar 31, 2016)

Banned for only being blue.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Mar 31, 2016)

Banned because I wanted another colour but it was lagging to much


----------



## keven3477 (Mar 31, 2016)

Banned for not trying again.


----------



## Edrian (Mar 31, 2016)

Banned because you are irrevelant


----------



## keven3477 (Mar 31, 2016)

Banned because I ninja'd you.


----------



## Edrian (Mar 31, 2016)

Banned because you banned me a moment ago


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Mar 31, 2016)

Banned because I did, My PC is just crappy


----------



## nxwing (Mar 31, 2016)

Banned for having a crappy PC


----------



## Touko White (Mar 31, 2016)

Banned because my PC is thousand more crapper than yours!


----------



## xtheman (Mar 31, 2016)

Banned cause I built my pc and it is ten times better than all of yours


----------



## Touko White (Mar 31, 2016)

Banned because you probably don't need all that power.
(Unless you put my brain in the USB slot)


----------



## xtheman (Mar 31, 2016)

Banned because I needed it


----------



## nxwing (Mar 31, 2016)

Brain? What brain?


----------



## xtheman (Mar 31, 2016)

nxwing said:


> Brain? What brain?


Never mind that


----------



## nxwing (Mar 31, 2016)

Banned for not banning me


----------



## xtheman (Mar 31, 2016)

Banned because I didn't want to ban you


----------



## nxwing (Mar 31, 2016)

Banned since you banned me anyways


----------



## xtheman (Mar 31, 2016)

Banned since you banned me back (and going to ban me after this too)


----------



## nxwing (Mar 31, 2016)

Banned for not giving me a wow


----------



## xtheman (Mar 31, 2016)

Banned cause I'm on mobile and I can't see signatures. Give me a wow though


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Mar 31, 2016)

Banned because I need you to ban @Cammygirl192 because my PC is MUCH crappyier then hers because Myne can't run anoything for more then 8 minutes at a time


----------



## nxwing (Mar 31, 2016)

Banned because my PC won't even fucking boot


----------



## xtheman (Mar 31, 2016)

Banned for banning @Cammygirl192 and not me


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Mar 31, 2016)

Banned for being ninja'd and because I said I NEED you to ban her for me


----------



## Touko White (Mar 31, 2016)

Banned for ninja'd me...


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Mar 31, 2016)

Banned because BANNANA


----------



## xtheman (Mar 31, 2016)

Banned cause @ElyosOfTheAbyss ninja'd me


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Mar 31, 2016)

Banned cause I ninja'd you TWICE


----------



## nxwing (Mar 31, 2016)

Banned for being a blue Eeeve


----------



## xtheman (Mar 31, 2016)

Banned because fucking ninja'd again


----------



## nxwing (Mar 31, 2016)

Banned for being a smartass


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Mar 31, 2016)

Banned for I need to go to bed


----------



## nxwing (Mar 31, 2016)

Banned because sleep is for the weak


----------



## xtheman (Mar 31, 2016)

Everyone is banned because everyone is ninja'ding everyone (ninja'd again


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Mar 31, 2016)

Banned because I can't wait to see Why I'm banned in the morning


----------



## xtheman (Mar 31, 2016)

Banned cause good night?


----------



## nxwing (Mar 31, 2016)

Fuckit


----------



## xtheman (Mar 31, 2016)

Banned because fuckit


----------



## nxwing (Mar 31, 2016)

Banned for swearing


----------



## Touko White (Mar 31, 2016)

banned because no one gives a shit


----------



## xtheman (Mar 31, 2016)

Banned because I agree


----------



## nxwing (Mar 31, 2016)

Banned for still not giving me a damn wow


----------



## xtheman (Mar 31, 2016)

Banned because I'll give you a fucking wow now


----------



## Touko White (Mar 31, 2016)

banned because I can't be arsed to think of a reason


----------



## lytro (Mar 31, 2016)

Banned for not coming up with a reason.


----------



## nxwing (Apr 1, 2016)

Banned, please give me a wow


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 1, 2016)

Banned for making me give you a wow.


----------



## nxwing (Apr 1, 2016)

Banned for being awake at sucha n early time


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 1, 2016)

Banned because for me I am awake at such a late time. April fools will begin in 3 minutes btw.


----------



## nxwing (Apr 1, 2016)

Banned for correcting me


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 1, 2016)

!yadot sloof lirpA si ti esuaceb dennaB


----------



## nxwing (Apr 1, 2016)

Banned for not getting a like from @Margarine67


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 1, 2016)

Banned because I believe he might be you.


----------



## nxwing (Apr 1, 2016)

Banned since he isn't me


----------



## Touko White (Apr 1, 2016)

Banned because you do not stand a chance against Sheng Long 
(look into EGM and Street Fighter for that reference)


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 1, 2016)

Banned because he has liked on your profile mostly. ninjad


----------



## Touko White (Apr 1, 2016)

Banned for crossing out your post instead of editing a reason


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 1, 2016)

Banned because I did not feel editing it.


----------



## nxwing (Apr 1, 2016)

Banned for not deelinf it


----------



## lytro (Apr 1, 2016)

Banned for being a Premium User


----------



## nxwing (Apr 1, 2016)

Wait, what premium user?

Banned for not being specific on whether it's my pr0n or PS


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Apr 3, 2016)

Banned for having 76 wows


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 3, 2016)

Banned because we have no wows


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Apr 3, 2016)

Banned for not having a github page


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 3, 2016)

Banned because I have no ideas on what to code yet.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Apr 3, 2016)

Banned for making me update GBATemp Match Maker


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 3, 2016)

Banned because you didn't have too.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Apr 3, 2016)

Banned because I like to keep it Upto date


----------



## xtheman (Apr 4, 2016)

Banned because your doing a bad job of it right now


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Apr 4, 2016)

Banned because I stopped keeping it up to date


----------



## xtheman (Apr 4, 2016)

Banned because I know


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Apr 4, 2016)

Banned because I didn't make the new official until now


----------



## xtheman (Apr 4, 2016)

Banned because I didn't see it. Link pls


----------



## lytro (Apr 4, 2016)

Banned for not seeing IT


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Apr 4, 2016)

Banned for not specifying which IT you mean, the original with Tim Curry as Pennywise or the remake they're currently working on which will surely fall short of the previous incredible performance.


----------



## xtheman (Apr 4, 2016)

Banned cause I think he meant Tim curry


----------



## Razorzeto (Apr 5, 2016)

Banned for having 35 Internets and 47 wows!


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 6, 2016)

Banned for living in Chile.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Apr 6, 2016)

Banned for pokemon avatar


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 6, 2016)

Banned for squid girl avatar


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Apr 6, 2016)

Banned for banning me for having squid girl avatar


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 6, 2016)

Banned for copying GalladeGuy.


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 6, 2016)

Banned for inverted title and location


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 6, 2016)

Banned for being sinon's brother.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Apr 6, 2016)

BAnned because I didn't copy galladeguy


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 6, 2016)

Banned for living in australia


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 6, 2016)

Banned for living in America.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Apr 6, 2016)

Banned because wrong


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 6, 2016)

Banned because wright!


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Apr 6, 2016)

Banned because you don't have squid girl on your My Anime List


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 6, 2016)

Banned because I am planning to watch it.(thanks to splatoon)


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Apr 6, 2016)

Banned because Bayonetta


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 6, 2016)

Banned if you don't see a difference in my sig.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Apr 6, 2016)

Banned because mii is different?


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 6, 2016)

Banned for pointing out the obvious.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Apr 6, 2016)

Banned becasue you are going to have a bad time when you watch squid girl


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 6, 2016)

Banned for not explaining why? (No spoilers)


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Apr 6, 2016)

Banned because it might make you cry


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 6, 2016)

Banned because you are making it sound interesting.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Apr 6, 2016)

Banned because it is interesting


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 6, 2016)

Banned because I might start watching it soon. (After angel beats and space dandy which I have ready to start watching. )


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Apr 6, 2016)

Banned because I need a new anime to watch that is on crunchyroll


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 6, 2016)

Banned for having a crunchyroll subscription.(I recommend you watch mirrai nikki/the future diary, it was awesome.)


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Apr 6, 2016)

Banned because what other subscription would let me watch anime


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 6, 2016)

Banning myself because I don't pay for watching anime.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Apr 6, 2016)

Banned for banning yourself and because I don't like to pirate


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 6, 2016)

Banned for making me feel shame.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Apr 6, 2016)

Banned because I have an anime list now


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 6, 2016)

Banned for phoenix wright.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Apr 6, 2016)

banned because whats "wrong" with Phoenix Wright


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 6, 2016)

Banned because nothing is wrong with it, I just banned you because you were watching it.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Apr 6, 2016)

Banned because thats stupid to ban someone for no real reason


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 6, 2016)

Banned, just because.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Apr 6, 2016)

Banned because your excuses are lazy


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 6, 2016)

Banned because it is hard to find an excuse sometimes.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Apr 6, 2016)

Banned because Dont ban then


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 6, 2016)

Banned for telling me not to ban


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Apr 6, 2016)

Banned because I'm giving suggestions


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 6, 2016)

Banned for not giving more sugestions


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Apr 6, 2016)

banned because you should get suggestions from a wise man (I'm an expert in romance not anything else  )


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 6, 2016)

Banned for being an expert on something.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Apr 6, 2016)

banned because htraE


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 6, 2016)

Banned for being the second person to ban me for that.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Apr 6, 2016)

Banned becuse Miitomo Mii in sig


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 6, 2016)

Banned for getting rid of your ps3 player card.(or was it someone else )


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Apr 6, 2016)

Banned because it wasn't that interesting so I removed it and I will ad it again when I can use my PS3


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 6, 2016)

Banned because the main reason I have a player card is because I see people like you showing them of so I decided to copy you.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Apr 6, 2016)

Banned because I'm making a new origional one and that's part of the reason I dont have one right now.


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 6, 2016)

Banned for making an original one like I did.


----------



## lytro (Apr 6, 2016)

Banned for being original.


----------



## xtheman (Apr 6, 2016)

Banned for not being original


----------



## lytro (Apr 6, 2016)

Banned because iam original.


----------



## xtheman (Apr 6, 2016)

Banned cause i'm not


----------



## lytro (Apr 6, 2016)

Banned because I have no mercy with poor unoriginals like you.


----------



## xtheman (Apr 6, 2016)

Banned for no mercy.


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 6, 2016)

Banned for wanting mercy.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Apr 6, 2016)

Banned for not giving him mercy


----------



## xtheman (Apr 7, 2016)

Banned cause I need mercy and I didn't get any


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Apr 7, 2016)

Banned for banning me even though I was trying to protect you


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 7, 2016)

Banned for being from the abyss.


----------



## nxwing (Apr 7, 2016)

Banned for losing to SomeGamer


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Apr 7, 2016)

Banned for not having an anime list


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 7, 2016)

Banned because maybe he doesn't watch anime.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Apr 7, 2016)

Banned because YOUR MII IS SHHHHHHHHHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIT


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 7, 2016)

Banned because you are right, I am going to change it now.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Apr 7, 2016)

Banned because it's hard yo read your FC without putting my head right infront of the screen where I can* Just* see it


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 7, 2016)

Banned for trying to read it.(I didn't expect anyone would care for it)


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Apr 7, 2016)

Banned because strawberry


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 7, 2016)

Banned because it took me 17 tries to show up in your match maker.


----------



## Razorzeto (Apr 7, 2016)

Banned for sharing your friend code.


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 7, 2016)

Banned for not sharing anything.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Apr 7, 2016)

Banned because you replied 3 Minutes ago as of writting this post


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 7, 2016)

Banned for same reason.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Apr 7, 2016)

Banned because banning me for the same reason I banned you


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 7, 2016)

Banned because iwata's death has surprised you most in life.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Apr 7, 2016)

Banned because I need to update that to Every Anime Ending ever


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 7, 2016)

Banned because sometimes not all of them are surprising.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Apr 7, 2016)

Banned because I should have said All The Endings Of THe Anime I Have Watched so far


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 7, 2016)

Banned for making me check your list.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Apr 7, 2016)

Banned because you didn't have to


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 7, 2016)

Banned for making me curious.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Apr 7, 2016)

Banned because How did I make you curious?


----------



## xtheman (Apr 7, 2016)

Banned for too much curiosity


----------



## Ian Lohan (Apr 7, 2016)

Banned because I want to.


----------



## Razorzeto (Apr 7, 2016)

Banned 'cause that's not a reason to ban people


----------



## Ian Lohan (Apr 7, 2016)

Banned because you have a gun


----------



## Touko White (Apr 7, 2016)

Banned because Cammy is back to Cannon Spike you all.

I also ban the next user because I have the Ban Power (a small possession but it works)


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Apr 7, 2016)

Banned because you keep braging about cammy


----------



## Ian Lohan (Apr 8, 2016)

Banned because too much blue in your Icon.


----------



## nxwing (Apr 8, 2016)

Banned for too much black in your avatar


----------



## Ian Lohan (Apr 8, 2016)

Banned because Furry.


----------



## nxwing (Apr 8, 2016)

nxwing said:


> Banned for too much black in your avatar


----------



## Ian Lohan (Apr 8, 2016)

Banned because now were Electric Yellow Pokemon Pals, yay.


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 9, 2016)

Banned for Pikachu coat.


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 9, 2016)

Banned for your sig


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Apr 9, 2016)

Banned for quoting P1ngP0ng in your sig


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 9, 2016)

Banned for not being TheToxicRyu anymore.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Apr 9, 2016)

Banned because That name gives me bad thoughts


----------



## nxwing (Apr 9, 2016)

Banned since when did you become ToxicRyu?


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Apr 9, 2016)

Banned because that was my original username before changing it


----------



## nxwing (Apr 9, 2016)

ElyosOfTheAbyss said:


> Banned because that was my original username before changing it


Banned since I don't recall you changing your username


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Apr 9, 2016)

Banned because I was only making save editors before I changed my name


----------



## nxwing (Apr 9, 2016)

You made save editors?

Banned since I didn't know


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Apr 9, 2016)

Banned for not knowing I made save editors (Just for the record HERE is one I made)


----------



## nxwing (Apr 9, 2016)

Banned for having only one name change


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Apr 9, 2016)

Banned because NDSI 1.4.5


----------



## nxwing (Apr 9, 2016)

Banned for having no images in your sig


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 9, 2016)

Banned for asking for wow's


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Apr 9, 2016)

Banned for 3477


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 9, 2016)

Banned for being in the front page.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Apr 9, 2016)

Banned for not being on the front page


----------



## FTRBND (Apr 10, 2016)

Banned for talking about the front page


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Apr 10, 2016)

Banned because wow


----------



## Edrian (Apr 10, 2016)

Banned because no


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Apr 10, 2016)

Banned because yes


----------



## Edrian (Apr 10, 2016)

Banned because no


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Apr 10, 2016)

Banned because Black Bikini Bottom ad


----------



## Edrian (Apr 10, 2016)

Banned because no


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Apr 10, 2016)

banned because no


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 10, 2016)

Banned because yes, wait what were you arguing about.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Apr 10, 2016)

Banned because IDK


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 10, 2016)

Banned for making a hunger games simulation during my simulation.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Apr 10, 2016)

Banned for doing a simulation


----------



## mgrev (Apr 10, 2016)

ElyosOfTheAbyss said:


> Banned for doing a simulation


banned for posting at 11:11AM


----------



## FTRBND (Apr 10, 2016)

Banned for not posting at 11:11

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## mgrev (Apr 10, 2016)

axewfious said:


> Banned for not posting at 11:11
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


Banned for much 1337


----------



## FTRBND (Apr 10, 2016)

Banned for salt


----------



## xtheman (Apr 11, 2016)

Banned because salt is bad for your heart.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Apr 11, 2016)

Banned for 37 internets


----------



## FTRBND (Apr 11, 2016)

Banned for over 1k likes

Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


----------



## xtheman (Apr 11, 2016)

Banned for tapatalk


----------



## FTRBND (Apr 11, 2016)

Banned for not using tapatalk

Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


----------



## xtheman (Apr 11, 2016)

Banned for being LG-d852


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Apr 12, 2016)

Banned for joining this year


----------



## xtheman (Apr 12, 2016)

Banned because I've been stalking for longer but never wanted to join till this year


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 13, 2016)

Banned for stalking.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 13, 2016)

Banned for generic profile pic

Sent from my Uncle who works at Nintendo


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 13, 2016)

Banned for asking me to pay whenever I play your crane badge game.


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 13, 2016)

Banned for having an anime list


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 13, 2016)

Banned for wanting another toon link avatar.


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 13, 2016)

Banned for stalking my profile page


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Apr 13, 2016)

Banned because you don't need to stalk your profile to see it since it was in the status update box on the forum page


----------



## nxwing (Apr 13, 2016)

Banned for too much Anime


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Apr 13, 2016)

Banned because since when have I watched too much anime


----------



## nxwing (Apr 13, 2016)

Ever since you took that Crunchyroll trial, you aren't the ToxicRyu this community once knew.

Banned for having too much avatar changes


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Apr 13, 2016)

Banned because I'm gonna change it a few more times until I'm satisfied with it.


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 13, 2016)

baned for not being satisfied.


----------



## nxwing (Apr 13, 2016)

Banned for strawberries


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 13, 2016)

Banned because what strawberries?


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Apr 14, 2016)

Banned because your mii has a straberry on it's shirt How could you forget


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 14, 2016)

Banned for criticism.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Apr 14, 2016)

banned because toon link


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 14, 2016)

Banned for reminding me.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Apr 14, 2016)

Banned for still using that crappy style avatar


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 14, 2016)

Banned because I like my avatar, and I don't know what to change into.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Apr 14, 2016)

banned for most likely getting your avatar modfied by Luigoalma


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 14, 2016)

banned because I don't know who that is.


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 14, 2016)

Banned for not being Oshawott anymore


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 14, 2016)

Banned because I feel like not using a pokemon avatar for once.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Apr 14, 2016)

Banned for fake like bar


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 14, 2016)

Banned because that was a long time ago thing in the forum.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Apr 14, 2016)

Banned for not realising I was ninja'd


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 14, 2016)

Banned for assuming I did not know.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Apr 14, 2016)

banned because You confuse me


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 14, 2016)

Banned because you aren't the only one.


----------



## nxwing (Apr 14, 2016)

Banned for telling him that he's not the only one.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Apr 14, 2016)

Banned for playing chrono trigger


----------



## nxwing (Apr 14, 2016)

Banned because I now 1000 posts


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Apr 14, 2016)

Banned for banning me with a reason that has nothing to do with me


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 14, 2016)

Banned for not enough anime


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 14, 2016)

Banned because too much is bad.


----------



## mgrev (Apr 14, 2016)

keven3477 said:


> Banned because too much is bad.


Banned cause you have 69 Anime's on your list


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 14, 2016)

banned for pointing out 69


----------



## FTRBND (Apr 15, 2016)

keven3477 said:


> banned for pointing out 69


banned for mentioning 69


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 15, 2016)

banned for knowing about 69


----------



## FTRBND (Apr 15, 2016)

keven3477 said:


> banned for knowing about 69


banned for not talking about 34 or 420 or 666 or other numbers


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 15, 2016)

banned for wanting numbers


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Apr 15, 2016)

Banned because report button on your post


----------



## nxwing (Apr 15, 2016)

Banned for being in Australia


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 15, 2016)

Banned for being in the philippines


----------



## nxwing (Apr 15, 2016)

Banned for being keven


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Apr 15, 2016)

banned for being nxwing


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 15, 2016)

banned for 1499 post instead of 1500.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Apr 15, 2016)

Banned because I want 1,500 to be special


----------



## FTRBND (Apr 15, 2016)

banned because 1500 doesn't listen to your rules


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Apr 15, 2016)

banned because wut?


----------



## mgrev (Apr 15, 2016)

Banned for backwards spelling


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Apr 15, 2016)

Banned because when?


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 15, 2016)

banned you and nxwing  for not finishing your hunger games rounds.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Apr 15, 2016)

Banned because _'m waiting for requests still_


----------



## nxwing (Apr 15, 2016)

Banned for waiting for requests


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Apr 15, 2016)

Banned because I'm finnaly releasing Aby


----------



## nxwing (Apr 15, 2016)

Banned because who's Abby?


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Apr 15, 2016)

Banned for not knowing ABY is my AI


----------



## nxwing (Apr 15, 2016)

Banned for wanting your 1,500th post to be special whereas mine is a useless one


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Apr 15, 2016)

*Banned because myne will be a homebrew or something maybe


----------



## nxwing (Apr 15, 2016)

*mine

Banned for improper spelling


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Apr 15, 2016)

Banned because I'm rush typing


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 15, 2016)

This message was deleted by memes. Reason: Forgot to read newest posts.


----------



## nxwing (Apr 15, 2016)

Banned for grillingandfucking


----------



## Davidosky99 (Apr 15, 2016)

Banned for being an idiot


----------



## nxwing (Apr 15, 2016)

Banned for being offensive


----------



## Davidosky99 (Apr 15, 2016)

Banned for not removing funny things from status


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 15, 2016)

Banned for being a 2DS


----------



## Davidosky99 (Apr 15, 2016)

Banned for badging


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 15, 2016)

Banned for being 99 and not 100


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Apr 15, 2016)

Banned for banning as soon as I wake up


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 15, 2016)

You never wake up because you never sleep 

Banned for never sleeping 

Idk


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Apr 15, 2016)

Banned for knowing I never sleep



Sort of


----------



## FTRBND (Apr 15, 2016)

Banned for talking about sleep


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 15, 2016)

Banned for using A9LH


----------



## FTRBND (Apr 15, 2016)

Banned because you should never be banned for using a9lh
#notallhax


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 15, 2016)

Banned for having an SD card 4x larger than mine 



Spoiler: rant



and HOW THE HELL DO YOU USE ALL THAT SPACE? I have over 100 pirated games (A.K.A. all of the ones worth playing) on 1 64GB SD card with a ton of music, and I still have *21GB* left!!!


----------



## FTRBND (Apr 15, 2016)

Banned because it's an sd card containing a shit load of pictures from my camera


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 15, 2016)

banned because this isn't a place for conversations


----------



## FTRBND (Apr 15, 2016)

Petraplexity said:


> banned because this isn't a place for conversations


banned because the eof is a place for everything


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 15, 2016)

axewfious said:


> banned because the eof is a place for everything


Banned because it's not a place for pornography.
Only cornography.


----------



## FTRBND (Apr 15, 2016)

banned for not including popcorn
#notallcorns


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 15, 2016)

axewfious said:


> banned for not including popcorn
> #notallcorns


banned for expecting me to cater to every corn subfetish
smh


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Apr 16, 2016)

Banned for saying SMH


----------



## FTRBND (Apr 16, 2016)

Banned for writing the abbreviation instead of the actual phrase


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Apr 16, 2016)

Banned because you are in the land of 7sec 100% boot rate


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 16, 2016)

Banned because your signature has barely anything


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Apr 16, 2016)

Petraplexity said:


> Banned because your signature has barely anything


Banned because Pornhub now supports 3D porn in the VR section


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 16, 2016)

ElyosOfTheAbyss said:


> Banned because Pornhub now supports 3D porn in the VR section


Banned because *holy fuck really?*


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Apr 16, 2016)

Petraplexity said:


> Banned because *holy fuck really?*


Banned because Fuck Yeah


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 16, 2016)

Banned for fucks.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Apr 16, 2016)

Banned cause fuck life


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 16, 2016)

Banned for living in the abyss


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Apr 16, 2016)

Banned because I don't live there I'm just fighting Asmo's and Salaur


----------



## nxwing (Apr 16, 2016)

Banned for not yet having 1,500 posts. Nice saturday, eh?


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Apr 16, 2016)

Banned for not having 1000 anymore


----------



## nxwing (Apr 16, 2016)

ElyosOfTheAbyss said:


> Banned for not having 1000 anymore


Banned because 1000 is a subset of 1005 and 1005 is a superset of A.


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 16, 2016)

Banned for being much under my post count.


----------



## nxwing (Apr 16, 2016)

Banned for having more posts than me


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 16, 2016)

Banned for playing Chrono Trigger


----------



## nxwing (Apr 16, 2016)

Banned for playing it before em


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 16, 2016)

Banned for a typo


----------



## FTRBND (Apr 16, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Banned for a typo


Banned for being a grandmarr nazi


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Apr 16, 2016)

Banned for sentence starting with lower case in signature.


----------



## FTRBND (Apr 16, 2016)

banned because I can't see my signature on phone but if it's the scaresmea link idgaf about the rules


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Apr 16, 2016)

Banned because I was talking about

gbatemp reasons to live for
my reason to live for


----------



## FTRBND (Apr 16, 2016)

banned because those are my only reasons to live and you're bullying me for them


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Apr 16, 2016)

Banned because I was banning you because of lowercase letter


----------



## FTRBND (Apr 16, 2016)

banned because my shift and caps lock are broken


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Apr 16, 2016)

Banned because you used a capital B earlier


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 16, 2016)

Banned for being a fucking ninja.


----------



## FTRBND (Apr 16, 2016)

banned because I copy pasted it from you


----------



## nxwing (Apr 16, 2016)

Banned for copy pasting


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Apr 16, 2016)

Banned because you could have banned him for being ninjad


----------



## nxwing (Apr 16, 2016)

Banned for replying fast


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 16, 2016)

Banned for a more interesting wow link.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Apr 17, 2016)

banned for a new furry avatar.


----------



## Touko White (Apr 17, 2016)

banned because your location is discontinued.


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 17, 2016)

Banned for leaving for a long time.


----------



## Touko White (Apr 17, 2016)

banned because it was only a week


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 17, 2016)

Banned because it seemed longer


----------



## Touko White (Apr 17, 2016)

Banned because you're right, it seemed so...

*TOP 50 REASONS FOR KEVEN3477 TO BE BANNED BY BUZZFEED:*
1-50: Banned because you're right, it seemed so...


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Apr 18, 2016)

BANNED because I'm still on the front page


----------



## FTRBND (Apr 18, 2016)

banned because I'm on the back page

Sent from a fucking cm13 phone


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Apr 18, 2016)

Banned because 乁(◕ل͜◕)ㄏῥὗʀἔ ᾄὗҭἷṩм乁(◕ل͜◕)ㄏ


----------



## FTRBND (Apr 18, 2016)

ElyosOfTheAbyss said:


> Banned because 乁(◕ل͜◕)ㄏῥὗʀἔ ᾄὗҭἷṩм乁(◕ل͜◕)ㄏ


banned because i can't read rad shit

Sent from a fucking cm13 phone


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Apr 18, 2016)

BANNED BECAUSE FUCK YOU


----------



## FTRBND (Apr 18, 2016)

Banned because you want to

Sent from a fucking cm13 phone


----------



## RedDragonEmperor (Apr 18, 2016)

Banned because ur mum


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 18, 2016)

Banned for having only 10 post since you joined.


----------



## RedDragonEmperor (Apr 18, 2016)

Banned because i prefer lurking


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 18, 2016)

Banned for suddenly posting after a long time in the eof.


----------



## Pikm (Apr 18, 2016)

Banned for living on Earth


----------



## EarlAB (Apr 19, 2016)

Banned for posting a dick pic.

8===========D


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 19, 2016)

Banned for posting shit.


----------



## lytro (Apr 19, 2016)

Banned for posting poop.


----------



## Luglige (Apr 19, 2016)

Banned for being a weeB


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 20, 2016)

Banned for being a weeb hater


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 20, 2016)

Banned for protecting weebs.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Apr 21, 2016)

Banned for having a my video game list


----------



## FTRBND (Apr 21, 2016)

ElyosOfTheAbyss said:


> Banned for having a my video game list


Banned for not using Tapatalk

Sent from a fucking cm13 phone


----------



## Davidosky99 (Apr 21, 2016)

axewfious said:


> Banned for not using Tapatalk
> 
> Sent from a fucking cm13 phone


Banned for using a cm13 phone


----------



## FTRBND (Apr 21, 2016)

Davidosky99 said:


> Banned for using a cm13 phone


Banned because you should never be banned for using a cm13 phone, but praised

Sent from a fucking cm13 phone


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Apr 21, 2016)

Banned for faking tapatalk


----------



## Davidosky99 (Apr 21, 2016)

axewfious said:


> Banned because you should never be banned for using a cm13 phone, but praised
> 
> Sent from a fucking cm13 phone


Jokes on you


----------



## FTRBND (Apr 21, 2016)

ElyosOfTheAbyss said:


> Banned for faking tapatalk







Banned for thinking I fake tapatalk

Sent from a fucking cm13 phone


----------



## FTRBND (Apr 21, 2016)

Davidosky99 said:


> Jokes on you


Banned for using 1+1

Sent from a fucking cm13 phone


----------



## Davidosky99 (Apr 21, 2016)

axewfious said:


> Banned for thinking I fake tapatalk
> 
> Sent from a fucking cm13 phone


Banned for using dark theme on tapatalk


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 21, 2016)

Banned for being a 2ds instead of a new 2ds.


----------



## Davidosky99 (Apr 21, 2016)

keven3477 said:


> Banned for being a 2ds instead of a new 2ds.


banned for not making sense


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Apr 21, 2016)

Banned because downgrade does mean piracy


----------



## Davidosky99 (Apr 21, 2016)

ElyosOfTheAbyss said:


> Banned because downgrade does mean piracy


banned because downgrade means *freedom*


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Apr 21, 2016)

Banned because downgrade meNs angry nintendo


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 22, 2016)

Banned for still being a gbatemp advance maniac


----------



## nxwing (Apr 22, 2016)

Banned for being a GBAtemp Advance Fan


----------



## MockyLock (Apr 22, 2016)

Banned for brushing your teeth this way...


----------



## CitizenSnips (Apr 22, 2016)

Banned for being a biohazard


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 22, 2016)

Banned for being a drawing


----------



## nxwing (Apr 22, 2016)

Banned for being made with an avatar generator


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 23, 2016)

Banned for brushing you teeth (?)


----------



## FTRBND (Apr 23, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Banned for brushing you teeth (?)


Banned for wearing an umbreon onsie

Sent from a fucking cm13 phone


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 23, 2016)

Banned for the "pure autism" title.


----------



## FTRBND (Apr 23, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Banned for the "pure autism" title.


Banned for not being called VinsUnCool

Sent from a fucking cm13 phone


----------



## nxwing (Apr 23, 2016)

Banned for Wows


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 23, 2016)

Banned for quoting migles.


----------



## nxwing (Apr 23, 2016)

Banned for the headgear


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 23, 2016)

Banned for not specifying which head gear, avatar or signature.


----------



## Touko White (Apr 23, 2016)

Banned because my headgear is better...


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 23, 2016)

Banned for 2 internets


----------



## Touko White (Apr 23, 2016)

Banned because you're having no Internet.


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 23, 2016)

Banned for spiral instead of spike cannon


----------



## Minox (Apr 23, 2016)

Banned because I'm unsure what kind of thing your avatar is


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 24, 2016)

Banned for not knowing.


----------



## Logan Pockrus (Apr 24, 2016)

^^Banned for _having_ an avatar.


----------



## Ian Lohan (Apr 24, 2016)

Banned because Memes


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 24, 2016)

Banned because MLG


----------



## Touko White (Apr 24, 2016)

Banned because I don't love you I love Rach (I actually have her on Facebook lol)


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 25, 2016)

Banned for not mentioning cammy


----------



## Logan Pockrus (Apr 25, 2016)

keven3477 said:


> Banned for not mentioning cammy


Banned because you mentioned Cammy without permission.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Apr 26, 2016)

Banned because it's time to stop


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 26, 2016)

Banner beacause dont have thé IOSU exploit


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Apr 26, 2016)

Banned because what do I have to do with the IOSU exploit


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 26, 2016)

banned for not knowing what to do with it


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Apr 27, 2016)

Banned because ok Kevin


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 27, 2016)

banned because it is keven not kevin


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Apr 27, 2016)

banned cause I have copyright strikes to worry about so I wouldnt have time to deal with your name


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 27, 2016)

Banned because I didn't know you were game moding


----------



## Touko White (Apr 27, 2016)

Banned because how do you mode


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 27, 2016)

Banned because I wan to but I don't have much time


----------



## Touko White (Apr 27, 2016)

Banned because you fapped but didn't hzve time...


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Apr 27, 2016)

Banned for banning yourself


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 28, 2016)

Banned for not qualifying in the Pokémon go Australia beta.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Apr 28, 2016)

Banned because ITS NOT MY FAULT


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 28, 2016)

Banned for working on a detective Pikachu translation and being active in the modding comunity


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Apr 28, 2016)

Banned for not having 666 messages yet


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 28, 2016)

banned for more than 1,500 post in less than a year


----------



## Touko White (Apr 28, 2016)

Banned because Post Count is shit


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 28, 2016)

banned because your post count is worse


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Apr 28, 2016)

Banned for banning yourself again


----------



## Touko White (Apr 28, 2016)

Banned for wrong accusation


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 28, 2016)

banned for having a blog


----------



## Razorzeto (Apr 28, 2016)

Banned for having a video game list.


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 28, 2016)

Banned for pointing this out.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Apr 28, 2016)

Banned for having a g...g...gi... GIRL! in your avatar


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 28, 2016)

Banned for the same reason ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Apr 28, 2016)

Banned because your girl is blushing


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 28, 2016)

Banned because blushing is cute


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 29, 2016)

Banned for possibly starting a cat girl trend


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 29, 2016)

Banned for giving the idea ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 29, 2016)

Banned for possibly being a trap


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 29, 2016)

Banned for possibly falling for it.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Apr 29, 2016)

BANNED Because I was going to be the one that starts the cat girl trend


----------



## cearp (Apr 29, 2016)

banned because your username has four words in it


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Apr 29, 2016)

banned because your username has no caps in it


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 29, 2016)

Banned because I am part of the cat trend too. It is kind of embarrassing for me


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 29, 2016)

Banned for possibly blushing? (please do)


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 29, 2016)

banned because I cant because this isn't my artwork


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 29, 2016)

Banned for not blushing


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 29, 2016)

Banned for making me blush, even though it is not noticeable from afar.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Apr 29, 2016)

Banned because you need 52 more messages to be satan


----------



## Touko White (Apr 29, 2016)

Banned because no one in the world is better than Rach.


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 29, 2016)

banned because there hardly are threads I can respond too in the temp.

banned for not explaining who is Rach


----------



## Touko White (Apr 29, 2016)

Banned because there is.


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 29, 2016)

Banned for no cat girl cammy yet.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Apr 29, 2016)

Banned because when did I say Rach?


----------



## Touko White (Apr 29, 2016)

Banned because can you find one for me? I might post it on my board where we have a cammy forum

fuck sake

(Rach is a 21-year-old cosplayer from the UK)


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 29, 2016)

Banned for sexual cammy obsession


----------



## Touko White (Apr 29, 2016)

banned because you are meant to be dead according to some topic


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Apr 29, 2016)

Banned becuase I don't have a sexual cammy obsession


----------



## Touko White (Apr 29, 2016)

Banned because most my thought are dedicate to Rach.


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 29, 2016)

Banned for trying to make vinscool dead


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Apr 29, 2016)

Banned because I'm not


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 29, 2016)

banned because you were not accused for it.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Apr 29, 2016)

Banned because yes


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 30, 2016)

Banned for ignoring cammy


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Apr 30, 2016)

Banned for stating the obvious


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 30, 2016)

Banned because it was not obvious at first


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Apr 30, 2016)

banned because ok


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 30, 2016)

Banned because not ok.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Apr 30, 2016)

banned because Poison


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 30, 2016)

Banned for your twitch account in your signature


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 30, 2016)

Banned for possibly being a catboy


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Apr 30, 2016)

Banned for being from a comic


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 30, 2016)

Banned for wearing a tiger costume


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Apr 30, 2016)

keven3477 said:


> Banned for wearing a tiger costume


Banned becuse her name is Taiga, Thtas why


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 30, 2016)

Banned for not blushing :c


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Apr 30, 2016)

Banned because you sure?


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 30, 2016)

Banned for changing avatars


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 30, 2016)

Banned for cute avatar


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 30, 2016)

Banned for beliving that my avatar is possibly a male.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Apr 30, 2016)

Banned for killing me.


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 30, 2016)

banned because that was a long time ago.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Apr 30, 2016)

Banned because idk if you made homebrew before or not


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 30, 2016)

Ban myself because I have not, never found an idea of what to make and when I did someone conveniently created a similar homebrew based on the game I was inspiring of.


----------



## Touko White (Apr 30, 2016)

Banned for using Internet Exploder


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 30, 2016)

Banned because not everyone finds explorer annoying.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Apr 30, 2016)

Banned because wut?


----------



## Touko White (Apr 30, 2016)

Banned because you use Chrome I believe.
(I use safari and firefox the best two browsers in existence)


----------



## Salamencizer (Apr 30, 2016)

Banned for extending this thread to a whooping *3244 *pages.


----------



## Touko White (Apr 30, 2016)

Banned because it wasn't me.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Apr 30, 2016)

Banned for learnin java


----------



## Salamencizer (Apr 30, 2016)

Banned for posting after the person who didnt learn Java.


----------



## Touko White (Apr 30, 2016)

Banned because I don't care for programming.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Apr 30, 2016)

Banned becuase you are the only one that posted from what I can see


----------



## Touko White (Apr 30, 2016)

Banned because the fuck?


----------



## Salamencizer (Apr 30, 2016)

Banned for using a cuss word.


----------



## Touko White (Apr 30, 2016)

Banned because: who give a fuck?


----------



## Salamencizer (Apr 30, 2016)

Ban myself for running out of reasons.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Apr 30, 2016)

Banned for Luma3DS w/ a9lh


----------



## Salamencizer (Apr 30, 2016)

Banned for banning a guy with Luma3DS A9LH.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Apr 30, 2016)

banned for writting newb proof guides


----------



## Salamencizer (Apr 30, 2016)

ElyosOfTheAbyss said:


> banned for writting newb proof guides


Banned for having a signature


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Apr 30, 2016)

Banned because you also have a sig


----------



## Salamencizer (Apr 30, 2016)

ElyosOfTheAbyss said:


> Banned because you also have a sig


Banned for stealing my reason


----------



## Touko White (Apr 30, 2016)

Banned because all your base are belong to me


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Apr 30, 2016)

Banned because you are a a9lh scum


----------



## Salamencizer (Apr 30, 2016)

Banned because banned a wrong person (again)


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Apr 30, 2016)

banned because who the fuck am I banning then?


----------



## Salamencizer (Apr 30, 2016)

Banned because you banned CammyGirl


----------



## Touko White (Apr 30, 2016)

Banned, wrong capitalisation


----------



## Salamencizer (Apr 30, 2016)

Banned for correcting me


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Apr 30, 2016)

Banned because I don't ssee his posts
Also banning yourself


----------



## Salamencizer (Apr 30, 2016)

Banned for are you sure?


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Apr 30, 2016)

Banned because yea


----------



## Salamencizer (Apr 30, 2016)

ElyosOfTheAbyss said:


> Banned because yea


Banned because that is super weird


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Apr 30, 2016)

Banned for having Tempstyle Light


----------



## Salamencizer (Apr 30, 2016)

Banned for posting 1558 messages


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Apr 30, 2016)

Banned for not posting 666


----------



## Salamencizer (Apr 30, 2016)

ElyosOfTheAbyss said:


> Banned for not posting 666


Banned for taking it to page 3246


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Apr 30, 2016)

Banned for being Inside my laptop


----------



## Salamencizer (Apr 30, 2016)

Banned for giving me the 0th notification


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Apr 30, 2016)

Banned for LINKS THAT MATTER


----------



## Salamencizer (Apr 30, 2016)

Banned for being on steam


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Apr 30, 2016)

Banned for Pkmn Y


----------



## Salamencizer (Apr 30, 2016)

Banned for "Gyakuten Saiban: Sono "Shinjitsu", Igi Ari!"


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 30, 2016)

Banned for referring to the ace attorney anime


----------



## Salamencizer (Apr 30, 2016)

Banned for banning me


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 30, 2016)

Banned for quick reply


----------



## Salamencizer (Apr 30, 2016)

keven3477 said:


> Banned for quick reply


Banned for observing my quickness


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 30, 2016)

Banned for quoting me.


----------



## Salamencizer (Apr 30, 2016)

Banned for getting me bored


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 30, 2016)

Banned for not being entertained.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Apr 30, 2016)

Banned for making my notifications OVER 9000


----------



## Ricken (May 2, 2016)

Banned for referencing Mario Power Tennis


----------



## VinsCool (May 2, 2016)

Banned for the wrong reference.


----------



## Ricken (May 2, 2016)

banned for using the word reference without referencing


----------



## VinsCool (May 2, 2016)

Banned for pointing this out.


----------



## Ricken (May 2, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Banned for pointing this out.


Banned for saying I pointed
Pointing is rood


----------



## VinsCool (May 2, 2016)

Banned for implying that I said you pointed.
Pointing is r00d.


----------



## Ricken (May 2, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Banned for implying that I said you pointed.
> Pointing is r00d.


banned for using 0's in place of o's


----------



## VinsCool (May 2, 2016)

Banned for hating zeroes.


----------



## Ricken (May 2, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Banned for hating zeroes.


Banned for implying that I hate 0's

I hate 9's. 0=Nonary game. blame 9


----------



## VinsCool (May 2, 2016)

Banned for disliking the nonary game.


----------



## Ricken (May 2, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Banned for disliking the nonary game.


banned for liking death


----------



## VinsCool (May 2, 2016)

Banned for not liking death.


----------



## Ricken (May 2, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Banned for not liking death.


Banned for not crying during Fates death scenes


----------



## VinsCool (May 2, 2016)

Banned for not seeing me crying during death scenes


----------



## Ricken (May 2, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Banned for not seeing me crying during death scenes


banned for liking sadness


----------



## Deleted User (May 3, 2016)

Banned for actually having 35 internets but it only showing you have 22


----------



## keven3477 (May 3, 2016)

Banned because he only has 34


----------



## Deleted User (May 3, 2016)

keven3477 said:


> Banned because he only has 34


Banned because I GAVE HIM ONE BEFORE I POSTED SMARTASS


----------



## keven3477 (May 3, 2016)

Banned for saying it showed 22.


----------



## Ricken (May 3, 2016)

Banned for observing my Interwebz, most given to me by me and a friend known as VPN


----------



## keven3477 (May 3, 2016)

Ricken said:


> Banned for observing my Interwebz, most given to me by me and a friend known as VPN


Banned because i know your friend.


----------



## Ricken (May 3, 2016)

keven3477 said:


> Banned because i know your friend.


Banned for scaring me

Nobody here knows any of my irl friends


----------



## keven3477 (May 3, 2016)

Banned for being scared.


----------



## Ricken (May 3, 2016)

keven3477 said:


> Banned for being scared.


Banned for watching anime


----------



## keven3477 (May 3, 2016)

Banned for quick reply.


----------



## Ricken (May 3, 2016)

keven3477 said:


> Banned for quick reply.


Banned for having a list of anime


----------



## william341 (May 3, 2016)

Ricken said:


> Banned for having a list of anime


Banned for still not actually putting his stuff in his sig.


----------



## Ricken (May 3, 2016)

william341 said:


> Banned for still not actually putting his stuff in his sig.


Banned for  having eyes (Yes ik your av has eyes. and ik stuff is in my sig )


----------



## william341 (May 3, 2016)

Ricken said:


> Banned for  having eyes (Yes ik your av has eyes. and ik stuff is in my sig )


Banned for semi corrupting you picture.


----------



## Ricken (May 3, 2016)

william341 said:


> Banned for semi corrupting you picture.


Banned for not realizing its Game Boy based


----------



## william341 (May 3, 2016)

Ricken said:


> Banned for not realizing its Game Boy based


Banned for being the only person to ban me.


----------



## Ricken (May 3, 2016)

william341 said:


> Banned for being the only person to ban me.


Banned for caring


----------



## william341 (May 3, 2016)

Ricken said:


> Banned for caring


Banned for banning me for banning me for banning me.


----------



## Ricken (May 3, 2016)

william341 said:


> Banned for banning me for banning me for banning me.


Banned for Bargain brand spam


----------



## william341 (May 3, 2016)

Ricken said:


> Banned for Bargain brand spam


Banned for It's a good thing this is actually in the EOF, or we would be banned.


----------



## Ricken (May 3, 2016)

william341 said:


> Banned for It's a good thing this is actually in the EOF, or we would be banned.


Banned for not realizing that this is on topic


----------



## william341 (May 3, 2016)

Ricken said:


> Banned for not realizing that this is on topic


Banned for not realizing that you probably shouldn't post things over and over in the term of 10 mins.


----------



## Ricken (May 3, 2016)

william341 said:


> Banned for not realizing that you probably shouldn't post things over and over in the term of 10 mins.


Banned for lies

Im not posting the same thing over and over


----------



## william341 (May 3, 2016)

Ricken said:


> Banned for lies
> 
> Im not posting the same thing over and over


Banned for not realizing what i ment.


----------



## Ricken (May 3, 2016)

william341 said:


> Banned for not realizing what i ment.


Banned for being vague


----------



## keven3477 (May 3, 2016)

Banned for being the ricken of gbatemp.


----------



## Touko White (May 3, 2016)

Banned for four numbers in your username.


----------



## keven3477 (May 3, 2016)

banned for same reason


----------



## darklordrs (May 3, 2016)

banned for not being able to count, that was three numbers


----------



## Noctosphere (May 3, 2016)

Banned for being black

(kidding ofc)


----------



## darklordrs (May 3, 2016)

Noctosphere said:


> Banned for being black
> 
> (kidding ofc)



banned for literally the edgiest name WAIT SHIT

banned for furry


----------



## Noctosphere (May 3, 2016)

darklordrs said:


> banned for literally the edgiest name WAIT SHIT
> 
> banned for furry


Banned for being Voldemort


----------



## darklordrs (May 3, 2016)

banned for referencing HP over zelda or star wars

filthy


----------



## Noctosphere (May 3, 2016)

darklordrs said:


> banned for referencing HP over zelda or star wars
> 
> filthy


Banned for being Ganondorf

(honnestly, before Twilight princess, I though I would never see a Black with natural red hair)


----------



## darklordrs (May 3, 2016)

Banned for thinking any self respecting pleb would choose to be Ganondorf.

..outside of Melee or, better, SD Remix


----------



## Noctosphere (May 3, 2016)

Banned for being Darth Vader


----------



## darklordrs (May 3, 2016)

Banned for thinking Darth Vader is a negative, best SWBF2 Villain by far


----------



## keven3477 (May 3, 2016)

Banned for black wii's (not being racist)


----------



## migles (May 3, 2016)

keven3477 said:


> Banned for black wii's (not being racist)


banned for not having the oshawott avatar anymore


----------



## keven3477 (May 3, 2016)

Banned for not being jolteon anymore


----------



## Ricken (May 3, 2016)

Banned for having an all lowercase no numbers username


----------



## keven3477 (May 3, 2016)

Banned for having quotes in your signature.


----------



## Ricken (May 3, 2016)

keven3477 said:


> Banned for having quotes in your signature.


Banned for being in a Dimension with a name


----------



## keven3477 (May 3, 2016)

Banned for being with game boys.


----------



## ShinyMaxie (May 4, 2016)

Banned for the sexy cat girl avatar.


----------



## VinsCool (May 4, 2016)

Banned for a creepy feminist avatar


----------



## Ricken (May 4, 2016)

Banned for Umbreon


----------



## VinsCool (May 4, 2016)

Banned for a GBCamera avatar.


----------



## Ricken (May 4, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Banned for a GBCamera avatar.


Banned for forgetting that thing made black and white images

It was this 
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/...mc?utm_source=chrome-app-launcher-info-dialog


----------



## ShinyMaxie (May 4, 2016)

Edit: Sniped.
Banned for stealing all of our internets.


----------



## Ricken (May 4, 2016)

MagmusMag said:


> Edit: Sniped.
> Banned for stealing all of our internets.


Banned for not seeing my post on using VPN to give myself internets most of the time


----------



## ShinyMaxie (May 4, 2016)

Banned because I, in fact, gave you an internet.


----------



## Ricken (May 4, 2016)

MagmusMag said:


> Banned because I, in fact, gave you an internet.


Banned b/c ty


----------



## Edrian (May 4, 2016)

Banned for broken image


----------



## Ricken (May 4, 2016)

Edrian said:


> Banned for broken image


Banned b/c ? I see it fine

Lies


----------



## Edrian (May 4, 2016)

Banned for having more internets than me \D:/


----------



## Ricken (May 4, 2016)

Edrian said:


> Banned for having more internets than me \D:/


Banned for having more wows than me
(VPN legit helps a ton. Zenmate Chrome extension will give you like 7 internets near-instantly w/ a free trial)


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (May 6, 2016)

Banned because Why has this game been inactive?


----------



## VinsCool (May 6, 2016)

Banned for necrobump.

*Whips*


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (May 6, 2016)

Banned because it's not my fault the games been inactive while I was gone and that all I wanted to know is why it was inactive and blah blah blah


----------



## keven3477 (May 6, 2016)

Banned for leaving for a short time.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (May 6, 2016)

Banned because I will be leaving again suun


----------



## Aether Lion (May 8, 2016)

Banned because you thought you were in trouble for necroposting on a pinned thread.


----------



## VinsCool (May 8, 2016)

Banned because I wanted to ban the poster above!


----------



## Aether Lion (May 8, 2016)

Banned because Vin isn't in sCool.


----------



## VinsCool (May 8, 2016)

Banned for not believing I'm cool


----------



## Aether Lion (May 8, 2016)

Banned for not reading what I said properly.
sCool
Say that out loud.

_Vin is not in sCool_.

_*VIN IS NOT IN SCOOL

VIN IS NOT IN SCHOOL*_


----------



## VinsCool (May 8, 2016)

Banned for confusing me another time after the pennsylvania pun.


----------



## Aether Lion (May 8, 2016)

Banned for not spelling Penisylvania correctly.


----------



## VinsCool (May 8, 2016)

Banned for tricking my Dyslexia 


I'm not dyslexic though.


----------



## Aether Lion (May 8, 2016)

Banned for not mentioning you have Dyslexia beforehand.
Banned for not liking any of the reasons I've banned you for.


----------



## Noctosphere (May 8, 2016)

Aether Lion said:


> Banned for not spelling Penisylvania correctly.


banned for being the 65000th replier


----------



## Aether Lion (May 8, 2016)

Banned for banning me for an accomplishment.


----------



## keven3477 (May 9, 2016)

Banned for being a kuriboh.


----------



## Aether Lion (May 9, 2016)

Banned for thinking that Kuriboh is a good reason to ban someone.
Also banned because _*wtf is your profile picture, scrub?*_


----------



## keven3477 (May 9, 2016)

Banned for not knowing that my profile is also related to yu-gi-oh.


----------



## Aether Lion (May 9, 2016)

keven3477 said:


> Banned for not knowing that my profile is also related to yu-gi-oh.


Banned because it's probably from the _worst_ thing on Earth 
AKA new Yu-Gi-Oh.


----------



## Margen67 (May 9, 2016)

Banned for being a filthy menuhax peasant.


----------



## Aether Lion (May 9, 2016)

Margen67 said:


> Banned for being a filthy menuhax peasant.


Banned for thinking I didn't install A9LH yet.


----------



## Ricken (May 10, 2016)

Aether Lion said:


> Banned for thinking I didn't install A9LH yet.


Banned for not having proof


----------



## Aether Lion (May 10, 2016)

Banned for not falling for my lie.


----------



## Ricken (May 10, 2016)

Aether Lion said:


> Banned for not falling for my lie.


Banned for being a Menuhax Peasant


----------



## Aether Lion (May 10, 2016)

Banned for using a reason that someone else used.
Banned for quoting me multiple times.


----------



## Ricken (May 10, 2016)

Aether Lion said:


> Banned for using a reason that someone else used.
> Banned for quoting me multiple times.


Banned for acknowledging me and @Margen67  in the same sentence


----------



## Aether Lion (May 10, 2016)

Banned for quoting me _yet again_.
Banned for me using you in the same sentence as someone as godly (but annoying ;^) ) as @Margen67.


----------



## Ricken (May 10, 2016)

Banned for not quoting me
Banned for realizing im a hypocrite
Banned for blaming me for something you did
 bAnNeD FoR NeArLy aCkNoLoGiNg mY FoRmAtTiNg


----------



## Aether Lion (May 10, 2016)

Ricken said:


> Banned for not quoting me
> Banned for realizing im a hypocrite
> Banned for blaming me for something you did
> bAnNeD FoR NeArLy aCkNoLoGiNg mY FoRmAtTiNg


Banned because you didn't know I was going to quote you.
Banned for _not using a single fucking period._
Banned for banning me for banning you for something I did, because I'm allowed to ban you for whatever reason I want.
Banned for your formatting in your last reason for banning me.
Banned for allowing me to have more reasons to ban you than you had for me.
Banned for having such a big signature.
Banned for not using any regular text in your signature, instead opting for all spoilers and a lame clickbait.
Banned for being in a location that isn't even spelled correctly.
Banned for having WAAAY too* many Game Boys.


----------



## VinsCool (May 10, 2016)

Banned for TL;DR


----------



## Ricken (May 10, 2016)

Banned b/c I'm a jerk that agrees with that statement


----------



## Aether Lion (May 10, 2016)

Banned because you're a jerk who didn't realize _*I pwned your ass*_.


----------



## Ricken (May 10, 2016)

Banned for misspelling owned.


----------



## Aether Lion (May 10, 2016)

Banned for not realizing I intentionally put pwned.


_pwned, son._


----------



## Ricken (May 10, 2016)

Aether Lion said:


> Banned for not realizing I intentionally put pwned.
> 
> 
> _pwned, son._


banned for calling me 'son'

I hate my father (DONT GET ME STARTED ON THAT STORY)


----------



## VinsCool (May 10, 2016)

Banned for being disgraceful towards your father.


----------



## Ricken (May 10, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Banned for being disgraceful towards your father.


Banned for having it backwards


----------



## VinsCool (May 10, 2016)

Banned for taking it from the back.


----------



## Ricken (May 10, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Banned for taking it from the back.


banned for confusing me


----------



## Dorimori (May 10, 2016)

Banned for not understanding


----------



## Aether Lion (May 10, 2016)

Banned for banning someone's genuine confusion.


----------



## VinsCool (May 10, 2016)

Banned for banning the one banning someone's genuine confusion.


----------



## Dorimori (May 10, 2016)

Banned for banning the one who banned the one someone's genuine confusion


----------



## Aether Lion (May 10, 2016)

Banned for banning the one who banned the one who banned the one for his genuine confusion.
_FUCK YOU SNOWDORI YOU'RE BANNED BECAUSE YOU MESSED IT ALL UP_


----------



## Dorimori (May 10, 2016)

Aether Lion said:


> Banned for banning the one who banned the one who banned the one for his genuine confusion


Banned for your reason being too long


----------



## Aether Lion (May 10, 2016)

Banned because my reason for banning you was sized _juuuust riiiight._


----------



## Dorimori (May 10, 2016)

Aether Lion said:


> Banned because my reason for banning you was sized _juuuust riiiight._


Banned for being just a lil' bit too creepy there


----------



## VinsCool (May 10, 2016)

Banned for having things _sized just right _


----------



## Dorimori (May 10, 2016)

Banned because everything's bigger in Texas ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## Aether Lion (May 10, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Banned for having things _sized just right _


Banned because I'm not in Texas.


----------



## Dorimori (May 10, 2016)

Aether Lion said:


> Banned because I'm not in Texas.


Banned because _I'm_ in Texas.


----------



## VinsCool (May 10, 2016)

Banned for not having a california


----------



## Dorimori (May 10, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Banned for not having a california


Banned because I was born in Bakersfield, California

fite me


----------



## Aether Lion (May 10, 2016)

Banned because:


----------



## VinsCool (May 10, 2016)

Banned for Spongebob memes.


----------



## Dorimori (May 10, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Banned for Spongebob memes.


Banned because I agree with him and not you


----------



## Aether Lion (May 10, 2016)

Snowdori said:


> Banned because I agree with him and not you


Banned because _Trump won in Texas_.


----------



## Dorimori (May 10, 2016)

Aether Lion said:


> Banned because _Trump won in Texas_.


Banned for bringing 2016's crappy politics into this


----------



## Aether Lion (May 10, 2016)

Snowdori said:


> Banned for bringing 2016's crappy politics into this


Banned because you're obviously not #FeelintheBern


----------



## VinsCool (May 10, 2016)

Banned for not moving to Canada while you still can.


----------



## Dorimori (May 10, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Banned for not moving to Canada while you still can.


Banned because I like Canada and I'm jealous.


----------



## Aether Lion (May 10, 2016)

Banned because someone in Canada that I met through Smite _actually_ did invite me to live with him, when we discussed the current political situation.


----------



## Dorimori (May 10, 2016)

Aether Lion said:


> Banned because someone in Canada that I met through Smite _actually_ did invite me to live with him, when we discussed the current political situation.


Banned for playing Smite


----------



## Aether Lion (May 10, 2016)

Banned for not knowing I can't anymore.


----------



## Dorimori (May 10, 2016)

Banned for not adding me on Steam.


----------



## Aether Lion (May 10, 2016)

Snowdori said:


> Banned for not adding me on Steam.


Banned because you don't know my steam username is Polukus.


----------



## VinsCool (May 10, 2016)

Banned for stating it.

Also, add me on steam, or I'll ban you again!


----------



## Dorimori (May 10, 2016)

Banned because Steam isn't launching fast enough.


----------



## VinsCool (May 10, 2016)

Banned for adding me on steam.


----------



## Aether Lion (May 10, 2016)

Banned for thinking I am adding you and not vice-versa. Seriously.


----------



## VinsCool (May 10, 2016)

Banned for not realizing that I banned snowdori for adding me on steam.


----------



## Aether Lion (May 10, 2016)

Banned because that makes no sense, I was banning you.


----------



## VinsCool (May 10, 2016)

Banned for banning me then


----------



## Aether Lion (May 10, 2016)

Banned for using_ the lamest reason on this whole entire thread_.


----------



## VinsCool (May 10, 2016)

Banned because I know right?


----------



## Ricken (May 10, 2016)

Banned for being too...

something


----------



## Aether Lion (May 10, 2016)

Banned for being_ nothing_.


----------



## keven3477 (May 10, 2016)

Banned for always being sarcastic.


----------



## VinsCool (May 10, 2016)

Banned for being a catgril


----------



## Aether Lion (May 10, 2016)

Banned because she isn't a catgril.


----------



## VinsCool (May 10, 2016)

Banned for being ninja'd


----------



## Aether Lion (May 10, 2016)

Banned because I tricked you.


----------



## keven3477 (May 10, 2016)

Banned for tricking him


----------



## Aether Lion (May 10, 2016)

Banned for not knowing I am a trickster. 
_(Except when it comes to stuff I sell in the trade section plz buy from me senpai)_


----------



## VinsCool (May 10, 2016)

Banned for being tricky to guess


----------



## Aether Lion (May 10, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Banned for being tricky to guess


Banned for not being vigilant enough.


----------



## keven3477 (May 10, 2016)

Banned for making me put up with you


----------



## Aether Lion (May 10, 2016)

Banned because you probably actually hate me...




just like everyone else.


----------



## keven3477 (May 10, 2016)

Banned for believing i hate you when i don't.


----------



## Aether Lion (May 10, 2016)

Banned for not hating me.



(Thank you <3)


----------



## Ricken (May 10, 2016)

Banned for using <3


----------



## Aether Lion (May 10, 2016)

Banned for using the lesser than symbol and the number three to form a heart.


----------



## Ricken (May 10, 2016)

Banned for not saying Less Than like almost everyone else


----------



## Aether Lion (May 10, 2016)

Banned because lesser than is the correct term.


----------



## Ricken (May 10, 2016)

Banned because who cares


----------



## Aether Lion (May 10, 2016)

Banned because I care.


----------



## Ricken (May 10, 2016)

Banned for caring


----------



## Aether Lion (May 10, 2016)

Banned for not caring.


----------



## Ricken (May 10, 2016)

Banned since Ignorance is bliss


----------



## Aether Lion (May 10, 2016)

Banned because you should've taken the other pill.


----------



## Ricken (May 10, 2016)

Banned because I stopped taking my pills


----------



## Aether Lion (May 10, 2016)

Banned because you should consult a doctor immediately for medical assistance.


----------



## Ricken (May 10, 2016)

Banned because my only pills are for ADHD


----------



## Aether Lion (May 10, 2016)

Banned for constantly being distracted.


----------



## Ricken (May 10, 2016)

Aether Lion said:


> Banned for constantly being distracted.


Banned for questioning my focus

SQUIRREL


----------



## Aether Lion (May 10, 2016)

Banned because squirrel


----------



## VinsCool (May 10, 2016)

Banned because kuriboh


----------



## Ricken (May 10, 2016)

Banned because Blue is close to death. Green and you'd die


----------



## joyoshi (May 10, 2016)

Banned because avatar is green


----------



## Aether Lion (May 10, 2016)

Banned because you have a damn "wows" clickbait.


----------



## keven3477 (May 10, 2016)

Banned because i like winged kuribohs better


----------



## Aether Lion (May 10, 2016)

Banned because your opinion isn't important when it comes to my avatar.


----------



## keven3477 (May 10, 2016)

Banned because that is how it should be.


----------



## Aether Lion (May 10, 2016)

Banned because again that's your opinion, and your opinion is banned.


----------



## keven3477 (May 10, 2016)

Banned for disagreeing on me agreeing that it is your opinion


----------



## Dorimori (May 11, 2016)

Banned for the cute avatar


----------



## joyoshi (May 11, 2016)

Banned because 2 much wow wow 2 day


----------



## Dorimori (May 11, 2016)

Banned for being an autistic sunuvabish


----------



## Larsenv (May 12, 2016)

Banned for snapping your DS Lite in half.


----------



## Dorimori (May 12, 2016)

Larsenv said:


> Banned for snapping your DS Lite in half.


Banned for bringing back old memories I want to suppress.


----------



## keven3477 (May 12, 2016)

Banned for cute new avatar.


----------



## VinsCool (May 12, 2016)

Banne for cute generation mashup


----------



## keven3477 (May 12, 2016)

Banned for having another new cute generated avatar.


----------



## Social_Outlaw (May 12, 2016)

keven3477 said:


> Banned for having another new cute generated avatar.


Banned for having the year when HL3 releases besides your name ...

Sent from my LG-H345 using Tapatalk


----------



## keven3477 (May 12, 2016)

Banned for thinking it says the exact date when it only tells the year.


----------



## Touko White (May 12, 2016)

Banned for MEMORY DUMP ERROR


----------



## Kingy (May 12, 2016)

Banned for having 7 internets.


----------



## smileyhead (May 12, 2016)

TheKingy34 said:


> Banned for having 7 internets.


Banned for making me have 669 posts.


----------



## saxamo (May 12, 2016)

Banned for having 666 posts. But like me, now we are resigned to the eof, sorry,


----------



## keven3477 (May 12, 2016)

Banned for lucky number of posts.


----------



## Ricken (May 13, 2016)

Banned for considering 777 lucky


----------



## keven3477 (May 13, 2016)

Banned for black smudge on your avatar.


----------



## VinsCool (May 13, 2016)

Banned


----------



## Ricken (May 13, 2016)

banned because that black smudge is my hair... oops wrong person


----------



## keven3477 (May 13, 2016)

Banned for weird hair (no offense)


----------



## Ricken (May 13, 2016)

Banned for not realizing this was not a normal selfie



Spoiler



I said Selfie

Inb4 Triggered


----------



## keven3477 (May 13, 2016)

Banned because it was hard to tell it is a selfie.


----------



## Ricken (May 13, 2016)

Banned for having no idea what it was


----------



## Luglige (May 13, 2016)

Ricken said:


> Banned for having no idea what it was


banned for existing


----------



## keven3477 (May 13, 2016)

banned for forgetting to ban yourself with your own ban.


----------



## Luglige (May 13, 2016)

keven3477 said:


> banned for forgetting to ban yourself with your own ban.


banned for being a banning banshee


----------



## Ricken (May 13, 2016)

Banned for hate :frown:


----------



## Minox (May 14, 2016)

Banned for not hating :>


----------



## VinsCool (May 14, 2016)

Banned for being a supervisor.


----------



## Minox (May 14, 2016)

Banned for being Vins


----------



## VinsCool (May 14, 2016)

Banned for being Minox


----------



## keven3477 (May 14, 2016)

banned for second blue fox


----------



## Luglige (May 14, 2016)

Ricken said:


> Banned for hate :frown:


Banned for joining in 2012


----------



## Ricken (May 14, 2016)

Banned for joining 5 days after me


----------



## Luglige (May 14, 2016)

Banned for joining a few days before me


----------



## Deleted User (May 14, 2016)

Banned for being ethical


----------



## keven3477 (May 14, 2016)

Banned for amethyst with glasses.


----------



## Deleted User (May 14, 2016)

Banned for liking anime


----------



## keven3477 (May 14, 2016)

Banned for having a toaster console.


----------



## Deleted User (May 14, 2016)

Banned for reading by sig


----------



## keven3477 (May 14, 2016)

Banned for being in the homebrew forums.


----------



## Deleted User (May 14, 2016)

Banned for making a new page for this thread


----------



## keven3477 (May 14, 2016)

Banned because it is not a new page for me.


----------



## VinsCool (May 14, 2016)

Banned for not hiding you online status anymore.


----------



## NutymcNuty (May 15, 2016)

Banned for being a furry.


----------



## VinsCool (May 15, 2016)

Banned for having autism, and to not be allowed to be mean.


----------



## NutymcNuty (May 15, 2016)

Banned for making me want to drink memes rather than bleach.


----------



## VinsCool (May 15, 2016)

Banned for drinking memes


----------



## NutymcNuty (May 15, 2016)

Banned for living in Quebec, ONTARIO MASTERRR RACE!


----------



## VinsCool (May 15, 2016)

Banned for being Ontarian


----------



## NutymcNuty (May 15, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Banned for being Ontarian


Banned for being an console plebian.


----------



## keven3477 (May 15, 2016)

Banned for bringing up console wars.


----------



## NutymcNuty (May 15, 2016)

keven3477 said:


> Banned for bringing up console wars.


BaNNED FOR NOT USING CAPSLOCK.


----------



## joyoshi (May 15, 2016)

Banned for having caps lock stuck


----------



## NutymcNuty (May 15, 2016)

Banned for use wowmeter like me.


----------



## keven3477 (May 16, 2016)

Banned for gerbil in your avatar.


----------



## NutymcNuty (May 16, 2016)

keven3477 said:


> Banned for gerbil in your avatar.


Banned for being dumb its a hamster


----------



## keven3477 (May 16, 2016)

Banned because it is easily mistakable.


----------



## VinsCool (May 16, 2016)

Banned for hiding your online status once more.


----------



## nxwing (May 16, 2016)

Banned for not hiding your online status


----------



## VinsCool (May 16, 2016)

Banner for hiding your status and being genderfluid.


----------



## nxwing (May 16, 2016)

Banned for blaming all kitten deaths on greentexting


----------



## VinsCool (May 16, 2016)

Banned for letting 4chan invade cleaner places.


----------



## nxwing (May 16, 2016)

Banned since in all actuality, there is no clean place on the web. Everything just has layers that hide the cancer.


----------



## punderino (May 16, 2016)

Banned for taking what he said too far.


----------



## joyoshi (May 17, 2016)

punderino said:


> Banned for taking what he said too far.


Banned for being a gay lenny


----------



## punderino (May 17, 2016)

joyoshi said:


> Banned for being a gay lenny


Banned for "Dat boi world" as a location.


----------



## VinsCool (May 17, 2016)

Banned for stealing the internet-o-meter.


----------



## punderino (May 17, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Banned for stealing the internet-o-meter.


Banned for having a signature that made me just about piss myself.


----------



## VinsCool (May 17, 2016)

Banned for disliking my sig.


----------



## punderino (May 17, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Banned for disliking my sig.


Banned for misinterpreting what I said. It's actually a pretty cool sig.


----------



## VinsCool (May 17, 2016)

Banned for confusing me.


----------



## punderino (May 17, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Banned for confusing me.


Banned for not understanding me the first time? xD


----------



## VinsCool (May 17, 2016)

Banned for quoting my post.


----------



## punderino (May 17, 2016)

Banned for not quoting my post. 
*( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)*

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

( ͡°ツ ͡°)


----------



## keven3477 (May 17, 2016)

banned for link in smiley.


----------



## punderino (May 17, 2016)

keven3477 said:


> banned for link in smiley.


Banned for pointing out my mistakes ;~:


----------



## nxwing (May 17, 2016)

Banned for being punderino


----------



## punderino (May 17, 2016)

nxwing said:


> Banned for being punderino


Banned for being nxwing.


----------



## nxwing (May 17, 2016)

Banned for quoting me


----------



## punderino (May 17, 2016)

punderino said:


> Banned for pointing out my mistakes ;~:


----------



## nxwing (May 17, 2016)

Banned since quoting me is not necessarily a mistake


----------



## nxwing (May 18, 2016)

Banned ir having the avatr of a banned user before replying to this thread.

Banned for not banning me when you had the chance


----------



## mgrev (May 18, 2016)

BANNED BECAUSE SCIENCE!


----------



## nxwing (May 18, 2016)

mgrev said:


> BANNED BECAUSE SCIENCE!





mgrev said:


> BANNED BECAUSE SCIENCE!


----------



## nxwing (May 18, 2016)

Banned since it's fine.


----------



## nxwing (May 18, 2016)

Banned for posting garbage. Banned for not spelling words correctly. Banned for using a reason I have used before to ban others.


----------



## nxwing (May 18, 2016)

Banned since I only tell the truth


----------



## nxwing (May 18, 2016)

Banned for forgery of evidence.


----------



## nxwing (May 18, 2016)

What you just did is showing forged evidence. I have not stated anything similar. I would not make mistakes involing spelling, grammar and the like.

Banned for falsifying evidence.


----------



## nxwing (May 18, 2016)

I will not accept this kind of testimony in my court! Banned for continuing on making falsified claims with falsified information.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Mike mathurin said:


> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> Banned for looking at this webpage...


Same reason could be applied to you


----------



## nxwing (May 18, 2016)

You failed at linking a simple website and you expect me not to know http://www.crashsafari.com ? Perhaps this will teach you a thing or two


----------



## mgrev (May 18, 2016)

BANNED FOR DOUBLE-QUOTING MY POST


----------



## keven3477 (May 18, 2016)

Banned for being under tomato's stairs.


----------



## nxwing (May 19, 2016)

Banned for being gullible


----------



## xtheman (May 19, 2016)

Banned because your left


----------



## keven3477 (May 19, 2016)

Banned for gbatemp civil war.


----------



## xtheman (May 19, 2016)

Banned for not choosing your side despite the fact that you have to.


----------



## keven3477 (May 19, 2016)

Banned because i don't deserve to be in the side since i dont have either al9h or menuhax, nor do i plan too.


----------



## xtheman (May 19, 2016)

Banned for Oothax


----------



## Luglige (May 19, 2016)

Banned for banning.


----------



## xtheman (May 19, 2016)

Banned for banning for banning.


----------



## Luglige (May 19, 2016)

xtheman166 said:


> Banned for banning for banning.


Banned for banning for banning for banning.


----------



## xtheman (May 19, 2016)

Luglige said:


> Banned for banning for banning for banning.


Banned for banning for banning for banning for banning


----------



## Luglige (May 19, 2016)

xtheman166 said:


> Banned for banning for banning for banning for banning


Banned for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for bafor banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning


----------



## xtheman (May 19, 2016)

Luglige said:


> Banned for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for bafor banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning


Banned for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning


----------



## Luglige (May 19, 2016)

xtheman166 said:


> Banned for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning


Banned for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning[/QUOTE]
Banned for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning[/QUOTE]
Banned for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning[/QUOTE]
Banned for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning[/QUOTE]
Banned for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning
Banned for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning 
for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning[/QUOTE]
Banned for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning


----------



## xtheman (May 19, 2016)

Luglige said:


> Banned for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning
> Banned for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning
> Banned for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning
> Banned for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning
> ...


Banned for banning so much that you caused my computer to lag. FUCK YOU!


----------



## Luglige (May 19, 2016)

xtheman166 said:


> Banned for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning


Banned for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning[/QUOTE]
Banned for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning[/QUOTE]
Banned for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning
Banned for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning
for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning[/QUOTE]
Banned for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning[/QUOTE]





> Banned for banning so much that you caused my computer to lag. FUCK YOU!


Banned for having 2mb for RAM and Memorys.


----------



## keven3477 (May 19, 2016)

banned for not quoting correctly


----------



## Luglige (May 19, 2016)

keven3477 said:


> banned for not quoting correctly


Banned for picking on me


----------



## xtheman (May 19, 2016)

Luglige said:


> Banned for picking on me


banned for being a baby and complaining.


----------



## Luglige (May 19, 2016)

Banned for being a nub.


----------



## xtheman (May 19, 2016)

Banned cause 10% of the time i'm a nub


----------



## Luglige (May 19, 2016)

Banned for not thinking its a prank bro.


----------



## saxamo (May 20, 2016)

banned for making you ana amazing afartar for thsi forum check 

actually banned for having the TVTropes of signatures


----------



## BabyBichu (May 23, 2016)

Banned for taking someone to the space.


----------



## keven3477 (May 23, 2016)

Banned for baby snorlax.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (May 25, 2016)

Banned for using the numbers 34 and 77 in one username.


----------



## xtheman (May 25, 2016)

Banned for using the number 899 in your name.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (May 25, 2016)

Banned for ether using the numbers 1 and 66 or the numbers 16 and 6 in one username.


----------



## xtheman (May 25, 2016)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> Banned for ether using the numbers 1 and 66 or the numbers 16 and 6 in one username.


Banned for not considering the third possibility which are the numbers 1 and 6 and 6


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (May 25, 2016)

Banned for not doing the same with my username and quoting me in your response.


----------



## xtheman (May 25, 2016)

Banned for watcha smea


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (May 25, 2016)

Banned for being a creep.


----------



## joyoshi (May 25, 2016)

Banned for not having Japanese in your username


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (May 25, 2016)

Banned for being underneath a bridge.


----------



## keven3477 (May 25, 2016)

Banned because i understood your previous post


----------



## Swiftloke (May 27, 2016)

Banned for.... that avatar...


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (May 27, 2016)

Banned for not playing @d0k3's 3DS prot of Rouge that runs on the ARM9 kernel.


----------



## keven3477 (May 27, 2016)

Banned because I don't know what luma3ds is.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (May 27, 2016)

Banned for not knowing what the greatest 3DS CFW is.


----------



## keven3477 (May 27, 2016)

Banned because I am still using rxtools and I am comfortable with that.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (May 27, 2016)

Banned for using out-dated software that doesn't feature the latest patches.


----------



## Feeling it! (May 28, 2016)

banned for not praising the sun and the consul of six.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (May 28, 2016)

Banned for being able to feel it!


----------



## Feeling it! (May 28, 2016)

Banned for quoting my fav movie.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (May 28, 2016)

Banned for living in @p1ngpong's basement.


----------



## Feeling it! (May 28, 2016)

Banned for @ing p1ng pong.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (May 28, 2016)

Banned for lying about living in @p1ngpong's basement.


----------



## Feeling it! (May 28, 2016)

Banned for not believing in the power of basements.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (May 28, 2016)

Banned for not buying @p1ngpong the Jingle Disk.


----------



## Feeling it! (May 28, 2016)

I deserve the banned then. anyways moving on.
banned for having a pun in your title.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (May 28, 2016)

Banned because you can't smea things like I can.


----------



## keven3477 (May 28, 2016)

Banned for avatar of a guy in a top hat.


----------



## Kingy (May 28, 2016)

banned for having an odd number of messages.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (May 28, 2016)

Banned for being a creep


----------



## Kingy (May 28, 2016)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> Banned for being a creep


banned for using a pun all the time


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (May 28, 2016)

Banned for being a creep.


----------



## Kingy (May 28, 2016)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> Banned for being a creep


Banned for having an odd number of messages


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (May 28, 2016)

Banned for having a_ Wall of Memes_


----------



## Kingy (May 28, 2016)

Banned for not having a _Wall of Memes_


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (May 28, 2016)

Banned for not eating Chicago style deep-dish pizza.


----------



## Kingy (May 28, 2016)

Banned for not saying that I am awesome.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (May 28, 2016)

Banned for not letting me "eat" your "meat."


----------



## Kingy (May 28, 2016)

banned for not having any ''


----------



## Feeling it! (May 28, 2016)

Banned for not suffering this morning like the rest of this 'orrible lot.


----------



## Kingy (May 28, 2016)

Banned because I feel sorry for you.


----------



## Feeling it! (May 28, 2016)

banned for understanding and me thanking you just now.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (May 28, 2016)

Banned for not being dat boi.
>oh shit waddup!​


----------



## Kingy (May 28, 2016)

Banned for adding memes


----------



## Feeling it! (May 28, 2016)

banned for having the number 34 on the end of your name.....like for real why? do you know what 34 is?


----------



## Kingy (May 28, 2016)

Banned for making me creepy.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (May 28, 2016)

Banned for being bland.


----------



## Kingy (May 28, 2016)

Banned because I dont know


----------



## Feeling it! (May 28, 2016)

banned for not telling him to go all out and make it 34


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (May 28, 2016)

Banned for proving that you are indeed a pervert I want to get fucked by.


----------



## Kingy (May 28, 2016)

Banned for misleading information.


----------



## Feeling it! (May 28, 2016)

banned for not being the person I wanted to reply to but rules are rules.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (May 28, 2016)

Banned for not replying to your girlfriend.


----------



## Feeling it! (May 28, 2016)

banned for being the one that I wanted to tell...................................................



Spoiler: this


----------



## Kingy (May 28, 2016)

@Feeling it! Banned for, we get it, rule 34.
@hobbledehoy899 Banned for being ninja'd
EDIT: Then I am Ninja'd. great.


----------



## Feeling it! (May 28, 2016)

banned for being the same as all of us.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (May 28, 2016)

Banned for not being the same.


----------



## Kingy (May 28, 2016)

Banned for being ninja'd again.


----------



## Feeling it! (May 28, 2016)

banned for me agreeing with.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

banned for fucking it up and replying wrong.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (May 28, 2016)

Banned for lying about me being a ninja.


----------



## Feeling it! (May 28, 2016)

brb killing myself and banning myself.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (May 28, 2016)

Banned for suicide joke.


----------



## Kingy (May 28, 2016)

banned for banning yourself.
ANOTHER NINJA'D MOMENT?


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (May 28, 2016)

Banned for lying about me banning myself.


----------



## Kingy (May 28, 2016)

Banned for not reading edits.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (May 28, 2016)

Banned for masturbating in public.


----------



## Kingy (May 28, 2016)

Banned because


----------



## Feeling it! (May 28, 2016)

banned for burning to death from the sick burn.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (May 28, 2016)

Banned for being sick.


----------



## Kingy (May 28, 2016)

Banned for saying someone else is sick while you are.


----------



## Feeling it! (May 28, 2016)

banned for seeing rare footage of me biting swords in half.


----------



## Kingy (May 28, 2016)

Banned for being off-topic.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (May 28, 2016)

Banned for lying about being an animu creep.


----------



## Feeling it! (May 28, 2016)

ok imma go now this thread is getting tiersome.
"banning myself."


----------



## Kingy (May 28, 2016)

Banned for going.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (May 28, 2016)

Banned for not banning me in your post even though you coulden't.


----------



## Feeling it! (May 28, 2016)

fine you are banned.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (May 28, 2016)

Banned for breaking the rules twice.


----------



## Kingy (May 28, 2016)

Banned for having a scary avatar.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (May 28, 2016)

Banned for not calling it spooky.


----------



## Kingy (May 28, 2016)

Banned for NULL


----------



## Feeling it! (May 28, 2016)

banned for reminding me about doctor jekal and mr hyde


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (May 28, 2016)

Banned for faking your own death.


----------



## Feeling it! (May 28, 2016)

banned for making me half to kill myself for real.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (May 28, 2016)

Banned for funny suicide pranks.


----------



## Feeling it! (May 28, 2016)

banned for making me remember those shitty youtube videos called "RANDOM SUICIDE PRANK!!!! GONE WRONG GONE SEXUAL!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (May 28, 2016)

Banned for knowing.


----------



## Touko White (May 29, 2016)

Banned for wearing that stupid hat... both of my hat's a lot nicer ^^


----------



## Aether Lion (May 29, 2016)

Banned for shitty Pokemon Avatar


----------



## Touko White (May 29, 2016)

banned for derp


----------



## Aether Lion (May 29, 2016)

Banned because all you did was state facts, honey. ;D


----------



## keven3477 (May 29, 2016)

Banned for cool lion paint picture.


----------



## Luglige (May 30, 2016)

Banned for having an anime list.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jun 2, 2016)

Banned for having stuff


----------



## nxwing (Jun 2, 2016)

Banned for not having any recent usn on the front page


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jun 2, 2016)

Banned for having errors in USN on the front page that you fixed


----------



## Touko White (Jun 2, 2016)

Banned because no one tops my avatar. She's cute, right?


----------



## xtheman (Jun 2, 2016)

Banned for being touko white. (She is cute though)


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jun 2, 2016)

Banned for having internets


----------



## xtheman (Jun 2, 2016)

Banned for not having internets


----------



## Touko White (Jun 2, 2016)

Banned because war was beginning in your avatar.
Oh, and thanks. ^^


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jun 2, 2016)

Banned for not having any links in your sig other then internets


----------



## Touko White (Jun 2, 2016)

Banned because you don't realised I can't be arsed at the moment ^.^


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jun 2, 2016)

Banned because I don't want to to give you an internet


----------



## Touko White (Jun 2, 2016)

Banned because you have no meter. Can't give -_-


----------



## xtheman (Jun 2, 2016)

Banned cause i gave you one


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jun 2, 2016)

Banned for posting when my clock said 9:11


----------



## xtheman (Jun 2, 2016)

banned because i posted that when my clock was 9:31.


----------



## Touko White (Jun 2, 2016)

Banned because you can

a) keep a username
b) actually think of a username

I can't stick to a single name, and everyone's moaning about my current one, so I'm not sure what to do


----------



## xtheman (Jun 2, 2016)

Banned because you should be yourself and accept your name.


----------



## saxamo (Jun 2, 2016)

banned just, cause, its' one of those days.


----------



## Touko White (Jun 2, 2016)

Banned because you're here for nearly 10 years. Achievement for you mate ^^


----------



## keven3477 (Jun 2, 2016)

banned for name change


----------



## ShakeBunny (Jun 3, 2016)

You are banned, because I haven't posted in about two years and I want to ban someone.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jun 3, 2016)

Banned because bunny


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 3, 2016)

Banned for banning ShakeBunny


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jun 3, 2016)

banned for banning ElyosOfTheAbyss


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 3, 2016)

Banned for referring to yourself in third person


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jun 3, 2016)

Band if you cant find the spelling mistake in this sentence.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 3, 2016)

Band-aid if you cannot find teh spalling mesteak in deez sent-ants


----------



## Touko White (Jun 3, 2016)

Banned because I found them.
Also I ban everyone because they're not Touko Lumina.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 3, 2016)

Banned because I ban people for my amusement


----------



## Touko White (Jun 3, 2016)

Banned because I know how to get around bans! Throw your bans under a bus!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 3, 2016)

Banned because buses are banned


----------



## Touko White (Jun 3, 2016)

Banned because I don't care
*drives bus into the EOF, releasing all the toxic waste into the other forums and destroying the board*


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 3, 2016)

Banned for trying to make the EoF a better place


----------



## Pikm (Jun 6, 2016)

FrozenIndignatio said:


> Banned for trying to make the EoF a better place


Banned for being @Margen67


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jun 6, 2016)

Banned for not using Pale Moon as your default-browser.


----------



## Pikm (Jun 6, 2016)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> Banned for not using Pale Moon as your default-browser.


Pale Moon is shit and it is for noobs who like slow things that don't work most of the time


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jun 6, 2016)

Banned for not banning me and quoting my post instead.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 6, 2016)

Banned for being so darn quotable


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jun 6, 2016)

Banned for being frozen.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 6, 2016)

Banned cuz I'm back to square one  lost to the tides of time


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jun 6, 2016)

Banned for lost.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 6, 2016)

Banned cuz found.


----------



## keven3477 (Jun 6, 2016)

Banned for more post than I have and joined more earlier.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jun 6, 2016)

Banned for weird avatar


----------



## keven3477 (Jun 6, 2016)

Banned because I thought you left.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jun 6, 2016)

Banned because every one mistook that post and took it the wrong way


----------



## keven3477 (Jun 6, 2016)

Banned for love live character as avatar


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jun 6, 2016)

Banned for not watching love live yet


----------



## keven3477 (Jun 6, 2016)

Banned because I might watch it eventually but it looks a bit to girly for me.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jun 6, 2016)

Banned for giving Danganronpa a only a 7


----------



## Touko White (Jun 6, 2016)

Banned because I can't talk to you as much cos of this concentration camp known as School


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jun 6, 2016)

banned because School is for the weak, Run to Anime land with me


----------



## keven3477 (Jun 6, 2016)

ElyosOfTheAbyss said:


> Banned for giving Danganronpa a only a 7


I gave it a 7 because I was already spoiled since I already played the game and I felt they didn't spend enough time on the investigation parts. Still a great series though.
Also...
I ban touko for ninjaying me


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jun 6, 2016)

banned because that's like saying Cemu sucks because you knew it was being made


----------



## keven3477 (Jun 6, 2016)

ElyosOfTheAbyss said:


> banned because that's like saying Cemu sucks because you knew it was being made


For me it is more like saying I like cemu less because I prefer a real 3ds wii u but I still like cemu
banned because you use cemu

Banned myself because I just remembered cemu is a wiiu emulator


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jun 6, 2016)

Banned for not having Kamisama no Memochou on your anime list at all


----------



## keven3477 (Jun 6, 2016)

Banned for looking at my list.(Said someone looking at someone elses list)


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jun 6, 2016)

banned because you put your anime list in your sig therefor....

YOUR BAN HAS BEEN BLOCKED


----------



## keven3477 (Jun 6, 2016)

Banned for blocking my ban


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jun 6, 2016)

banned for having a MyVideoGameList


----------



## nxwing (Jun 6, 2016)

Banned because I have a boner


----------



## keven3477 (Jun 6, 2016)

Banned for having a My soundcloud Ninjaying me


----------



## nxwing (Jun 6, 2016)

Banned since I don't have it


----------



## keven3477 (Jun 6, 2016)

Banned for having tumblr, NXIWNG


----------



## nxwing (Jun 6, 2016)

Banned since I still have my boner


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jun 6, 2016)

Banned because I hacked some of your accounts


----------



## keven3477 (Jun 6, 2016)

nxwing said:


> Banned since I still have my boner


Banned because I believed you were a changed man.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jun 6, 2016)

Banned because I also hacked some of your accounts


----------



## nxwing (Jun 6, 2016)

keven3477 said:


> Banned because I believed you were a changed man.


Banned since I am. Having a boner is perfectly a normal thing


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jun 6, 2016)

Banned for not banning me


----------



## keven3477 (Jun 6, 2016)

Banned because people park sounds scary

and ban myself for always posting too slow.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jun 6, 2016)

Banned because what on earth is people park


----------



## keven3477 (Jun 6, 2016)

Banned because I was trying to mention it to nxwing about his location as a reference to Jurassic park


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jun 6, 2016)

Banned because I hacked into your anime list and I'm gonna change it all to hentai anime


----------



## keven3477 (Jun 6, 2016)

Banned for creeping me out if you do


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jun 6, 2016)

Banned because I'm a GBACreep and you should know that by now


----------



## keven3477 (Jun 6, 2016)

Banned for not showing your creep ness untill now


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jun 6, 2016)

Banned because the message was clear


----------



## keven3477 (Jun 6, 2016)

Banned for not being in Australia anymore, according to your flag.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jun 6, 2016)

Banned because I still am there, just moving to UAE for a while


----------



## keven3477 (Jun 6, 2016)

Banned because apparently your twitter is worth $7,477.20 today.


----------



## nxwing (Jun 6, 2016)

Banned for not knowing People Park and claiming to be a fan of AA


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jun 6, 2016)

Banned because who were you aming that at exactly?


----------



## keven3477 (Jun 6, 2016)

Unbanned for reminding
Banned for making me google it up

and ban elyos for another ninja post


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jun 6, 2016)

Banned because you edited your post


----------



## keven3477 (Jun 6, 2016)

Banned for not noticing that I edit almost all of my posts.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jun 6, 2016)

banned because I never said I didn't notice it


----------



## keven3477 (Jun 6, 2016)

then, Banned for paying attention.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jun 6, 2016)

Banned because we should watch anime together sometime


----------



## keven3477 (Jun 6, 2016)

Banned for suggesting an interesting but complicated idea


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jun 6, 2016)

Banned because I could always bring my hentai anime collection to your house and then we could watch it together


----------



## keven3477 (Jun 6, 2016)

Banned because you are invited anytime. And lets invite nx as well.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jun 6, 2016)

Banned because NX would love too cum


----------



## nxwing (Jun 6, 2016)

Banned since it's the truth


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jun 6, 2016)

banned because is that really a banable offence? It's the truth after all


----------



## keven3477 (Jun 6, 2016)

Banned because I may need to clean my room after we finish


----------



## nxwing (Jun 6, 2016)

Banned for announcing the truth that doesn't need tk be annojnced

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Edit: fuck


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jun 6, 2016)

banned because cussing


----------



## keven3477 (Jun 6, 2016)

Banned for an always offline twitch acount


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jun 6, 2016)

Banned because Assessments but I should be streaming weekend


----------



## nxwing (Jun 6, 2016)

Banned for posting before me

Soooo, you guys wanna make a porn distribution service?


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jun 6, 2016)

Banned for asking me a question where the answer is obviously YES


----------



## keven3477 (Jun 6, 2016)

Banned for accepting too quickly


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jun 6, 2016)

banned because taking to long to reply


----------



## keven3477 (Jun 6, 2016)

Banned because I am getting sleepy and I was focusing on something else.


----------



## nxwing (Jun 6, 2016)

Banned because I have aboner


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jun 6, 2016)

banned cause aboner sucks


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 6, 2016)

Banned cuz


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jun 6, 2016)

banned cause yakity sax sux


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 6, 2016)

Banned cuz yakety sax is awesome to listen to when you're watching the world


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jun 6, 2016)

banned cuz cuz sux


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 6, 2016)

Banned cuz


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jun 6, 2016)

banned cuz video that makes my tablet lag


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 6, 2016)

Banned for using a tablet ;D


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jun 6, 2016)

Banned cuz you are no help on my search for a  new anime


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 6, 2016)

Banned cuz I'm finding "re zero kara hajimeru isekai seikatsu" to be entertaining thus far, though I found the protagonist annoying initially


----------



## keven3477 (Jun 6, 2016)

banned because I don't understand your signature


----------



## Touko White (Jun 6, 2016)

banned cos my signature is so much more confusion


----------



## keven3477 (Jun 6, 2016)

banned because I agree


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 6, 2016)

Banned because before forum format change thingy, my username was "FrozenIndignation"... I am missing the n due to 16 character limit


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jun 6, 2016)

Banned cause keven liked your post


----------



## Touko White (Jun 6, 2016)

Banned because I like all of burningdesire's posts


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jun 6, 2016)

Banned cause TW + BD = Best Shit


----------



## Touko White (Jun 6, 2016)

Banned because why not throw yourself under a bus?


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jun 6, 2016)

Banned cause you will be banned like margarine if you keep bullying me


----------



## Touko White (Jun 6, 2016)

Banned because no. Don't bring @BurningDesire into this. Or I'll take off every ZIG.


----------



## BurningDesire (Jun 6, 2016)

Touko White said:


> Banned because no. Don't bring @BurningDesire into this. Or I'll take off every ZIG.


What's happening?


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jun 7, 2016)

Banned for ruining the game


----------



## Touko White (Jun 7, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> What's happening?


Elyosoftheabysss: Banned cause TW + BD = Best Shit

Also, EOTA - Banned because you're wrong.


----------



## mgrev (Jun 7, 2016)

Banned for not tagging @ElyosOfTheAbyss


----------



## Touko White (Jun 7, 2016)

Banned because @mgrev a tagged is you!


----------



## BurningDesire (Jun 7, 2016)

Touko White said:


> Elyosoftheabysss: Banned cause TW + BD = Best Shit
> 
> Also, EOTA - Banned because you're wrong.


Nothing shall come between us. Everyone is banned besides me and me wife


hisssssssssss


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jun 7, 2016)

Banned because You aren't playing the game right


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 7, 2016)

Banned cuz all your base are belong to us


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jun 7, 2016)

banned cause all your hentai are belong to me


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 7, 2016)

Banned cuz you have no chance to survive make your time
HA HA HA HA


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jun 7, 2016)

banned for being aussie


----------



## Touko White (Jun 7, 2016)

Banned because are't you?


----------



## keven3477 (Jun 7, 2016)

Banned for being wherever burning desire is.


----------



## Touko White (Jun 7, 2016)

Banned because we heil hell right in VinsCool's face here
(except me)

also banned cos spaced the name


----------



## keven3477 (Jun 7, 2016)

Banned because I don't know what TW + BD means


----------



## Touko White (Jun 7, 2016)

"Touko White + BurningDesire"

Banned because you can't work out my initials are TW here. They're JW in real life


----------



## keven3477 (Jun 7, 2016)

Banned for getting 1 internet today.


----------



## Touko White (Jun 7, 2016)

Banned because I can give myself Internets.


----------



## keven3477 (Jun 7, 2016)

Banned because your internetometer calls you SPIRALCANNON2-CW


----------



## Touko White (Jun 7, 2016)

Banned because that was my old username for a bit.


----------



## keven3477 (Jun 7, 2016)

Banned for providing a link to that ISO site on your sig


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 7, 2016)

Banned cuz google is best iso site


----------



## keven3477 (Jun 7, 2016)

Banned because I couldn't agree more.


----------



## Touko White (Jun 7, 2016)

Banned because I also have the search function in my sig about knowing everything's before make a new thread.


----------



## keven3477 (Jun 7, 2016)

Banned for link most new people will ignore


----------



## Touko White (Jun 7, 2016)

Banned, some people might reading this!


----------



## keven3477 (Jun 7, 2016)

Banned for noticing the 4 guests


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 7, 2016)

Banned cuz 


Spoiler


----------



## keven3477 (Jun 7, 2016)

Banned for giant smiley


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 7, 2016)

Banned cuz  alone wasn't gonna do it


----------



## nxwing (Jun 7, 2016)

Banned for not replying to this thread for a long time


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 7, 2016)

Banned cuz I've been gone quite a long time


----------



## nxwing (Jun 7, 2016)

Banned for pulling a DarkFlare


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 7, 2016)

Banned cuz Ema Skye is awesome =3= and so is Apollo


----------



## keven3477 (Jun 8, 2016)

Banned because I don't know what your avatar is from


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 8, 2016)

Banned cuz yours is from overwatch


----------



## Touko White (Jun 8, 2016)

Banned because I got my N back.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 8, 2016)

Banned for pouring salt in my wounds ;w;


----------



## Stecker8 (Jun 8, 2016)

Banned for be the 65479 reply


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 8, 2016)

Banned for being the #65480th reply


----------



## keven3477 (Jun 9, 2016)

Banned for joining a day before my birthday


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 9, 2016)

Banned for having 666 messages ;D


Spoiler


----------



## keven3477 (Jun 9, 2016)

Banned for not using tempstyle dark


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 9, 2016)

Banned cuz I'm not edgy enough for it


----------



## Touko White (Jun 9, 2016)

Banned because Edgey and IE are only used by retards who don't know anything about computers


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 9, 2016)

Banned cuz it's used to download a better browser ;A;


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jun 9, 2016)

Banned for ";A;"


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 9, 2016)

Banned cuz ;A;


----------



## nxwing (Jun 9, 2016)

Banned because your username might be missing a letter


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jun 9, 2016)

Banned for NX.


----------



## Touko White (Jun 9, 2016)

Banned because you want shit posting on my site.

Tip: use the Random Forum but don't take it to extremes


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 9, 2016)

Banned cuz my "n" is lost forever ;w; but the meaning is still the same if you go by latin spelling


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jun 9, 2016)

Banned for ";w;"


Touko White said:


> Banned because you want shit posting on my site.


That wasn't me, I've only been to the new version of your site once and didn't make an account myself.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 9, 2016)

Banned cuz I'll use emoticons however I please >_<


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jun 9, 2016)

Banned for massively misspelling the word 'because.' >:^(


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 9, 2016)

Banned because you're right ;_; I need to spell properly.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jun 9, 2016)

Banned for banning me because I'm right.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 9, 2016)

Banned because I've banned people for less ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jun 9, 2016)

Banned for implying that banning has a monetary price value and can be bought.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 9, 2016)

Banned because my implication is the price of transgression, or the absence thereof as contemporary circumstances dictate.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jun 9, 2016)

Banned for reminding me of a really dumb Garfielf meme that involved ritualistic corporeal punishment.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 9, 2016)

Banned because... u wot?


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jun 9, 2016)

Banned for asking me "u wot?" as if ritualistic corporal punishment is just a game that Garfielf plays for fun.


----------



## Touko White (Jun 9, 2016)

Banned because u can't touch dis


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 10, 2016)

Banned because *touches*


----------



## Luglige (Jun 10, 2016)

Banned for banning


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 11, 2016)

Banned for banning for banning


----------



## keven3477 (Jun 11, 2016)

Banned for recently being more active in this forum


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 11, 2016)

Banned cuz it's quite cathartic again


----------



## Mazamin (Jun 11, 2016)

Banned for using abbreviations


----------



## keven3477 (Jun 11, 2016)

Banned for more realistic looking crygor avatar


----------



## Mazamin (Jun 11, 2016)

Banned for being a dark vinscool


----------



## Argo (Jun 11, 2016)

Banned for having a scary mustache


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 11, 2016)

Welcome to GBAtemp  YOU ARE BANNED NOW


----------



## Touko White (Jun 11, 2016)

Banned for bringing to new users disorder


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 11, 2016)

Banned because it's initiation +A+


----------



## Argo (Jun 11, 2016)

Thx. Banned for hazing XD


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 11, 2016)

Banned cuz it's totally normal for me to be hazing ;A;


----------



## Touko White (Jun 11, 2016)

banned because ban


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 11, 2016)

Banned because ban-ana ;w;


----------



## Argo (Jun 11, 2016)

Banned for using too many emoticons


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 11, 2016)

Banned because X_x I used to use multiple emoticons in one line, I shudder at my past self.


----------



## Touko White (Jun 11, 2016)

Banned because I can't wait until the 65536th reply


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 11, 2016)

Banned because I secretly hope for a large girth of suspense


----------



## Swiftloke (Jun 11, 2016)

Banned for being frozen


----------



## Argo (Jun 11, 2016)

Banned for being too fast


----------



## Swiftloke (Jun 11, 2016)

Banned for being too slow


----------



## Argo (Jun 11, 2016)

Banned for forcing me to watch the same video three times in a row


----------



## Swiftloke (Jun 11, 2016)

Banned for not making sense


----------



## Argo (Jun 11, 2016)

Hmmm.... Banned for being a purple polygon


----------



## supergamer368 (Jun 12, 2016)

Banned because ur a person


----------



## Argo (Jun 12, 2016)

Banned for not knowing I'm actually an octopus


----------



## supergamer368 (Jun 12, 2016)

Banned because your computer broke underwater


----------



## Argo (Jun 12, 2016)

Banned for the same reason, you're a starfish


----------



## supergamer368 (Jun 12, 2016)

BANNED FOR USING LOGIC ON THE INTERNET! wait... i'm gonna get banned for the same reason, aren't I?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 12, 2016)

Banned for... sure, why not... same reason


----------



## Touko White (Jun 12, 2016)

Banned because fuck, you got the 65536 reply...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 12, 2016)

banned because it is gone now ;w;


----------



## Touko White (Jun 12, 2016)

banned because I'll get the double of 65536 soon hopefully


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 12, 2016)

Banned because I remember way back when this reached 2000 pages ;w;


----------



## Touko White (Jun 12, 2016)

banned for 3278 page beginning


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 12, 2016)

Banned because I wonder what the page gap between my last banning back then and now new banning are =w= ah wellz


----------



## Touko White (Jun 12, 2016)

banned because too much post here


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 12, 2016)

Banned because there's not enough +A+ COME, LET US FILL THIS THREAD WITH TENS OF THOUSANDS OF PAGES MORE!!!


----------



## Touko White (Jun 12, 2016)

banned for not using windows longhorn build 4074


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 12, 2016)

Banned because I fail to see any reason for which I would want to


----------



## Touko White (Jun 12, 2016)

Banned because you're using the 'Wherever X Y' template on your location like I do.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 12, 2016)

Banned because I did it first ;A; I even misspelled the song!!!


----------



## Touko White (Jun 12, 2016)

Banned because you're not British.

Great Britain = Great Banter


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 12, 2016)

Banned because I'm not sure I agree with such logic.


----------



## Swiftloke (Jun 12, 2016)

Argo said:


> Hmmm.... Banned for being a purple polygon


Banned for not understanding I'm PSI


----------



## Touko White (Jun 12, 2016)

Banned because you're from Nowhere, USA?


----------



## Swiftloke (Jun 12, 2016)

Thanks I'll fix that
Banned for being helpful


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 12, 2016)

Banned for making me wanna play super hexagon


----------



## Touko White (Jun 12, 2016)

banned because I keep banning you ^^


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 12, 2016)

Banned because banning is an important activity if one wishes to one day become gbatemp staff +A+ ... maybe...


----------



## Swiftloke (Jun 12, 2016)

Banned for anime


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 12, 2016)

Banned for two hexagons


----------



## Touko White (Jun 12, 2016)

banned because kfgmjgujkvghdukskudiuhdiufdsjjiunvk I have no reason left


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 12, 2016)

Banned because one does not need a reason, this topic often got derailed


----------



## Argo (Jun 12, 2016)

Banned for admitting to the derailment


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 12, 2016)

Banned because I only admitted to the existence of such a thing, I never said I partook of such a thing~


----------



## Swiftloke (Jun 12, 2016)

FrozenIndignatio said:


> Banned for two hexagons





Swiftloke said:


> Banned for not understanding I'm PSI


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 12, 2016)

Banned because even still, you're a duo of hexagons.


----------



## Argo (Jun 12, 2016)

Banned for not being original with responses


----------



## Touko White (Jun 12, 2016)

banned because you're not a member of somewhere else


----------



## Argo (Jun 12, 2016)

Banned for having 17 internets


----------



## Touko White (Jun 12, 2016)

banned for no internets !!!


----------



## Argo (Jun 12, 2016)

Banned for being wrong, I have 1 now!


----------



## Swiftloke (Jun 12, 2016)

Argo said:


> Banned for being wrong, I have 1 now!


Banned for having only 1 internet


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 12, 2016)

Banned cuz EA e3 thingy is fairly cringy... oh e3, never stop having awkward presenters


----------



## keven3477 (Jun 12, 2016)

Banned for Banning in 3 pages straight


----------



## Swiftloke (Jun 12, 2016)

keven3477 said:


> Banned for Banning in 3 pages straight


Banned for being a VinsClone


----------



## Touko White (Jun 12, 2016)

Banned because neither of us are. We're original! ^.^


----------



## Swiftloke (Jun 12, 2016)

Banned for being an idiot
Who's the member above me?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Swiftloke said:


> Banned for being an idiot
> Who's the member above me?


In that post


----------



## Touko White (Jun 12, 2016)

Banned because you don't know me?
@Touko White


----------



## Swiftloke (Jun 12, 2016)

Banned for STILL not getting it...
@keven3477 is the poster above me


----------



## keven3477 (Jun 12, 2016)

banned for tagging me


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 12, 2016)

Banned because I don't know anyone past 2013 or 2014 or w/e ;D


----------



## Touko White (Jun 12, 2016)

Banned for smiley over abuse!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 12, 2016)

Banned because it's fine if I limit myself to one per post =3=


----------



## Touko White (Jun 12, 2016)

Banned for an adorable avatar. Obviously 7 Grand Touko is better, though.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 12, 2016)

Banned because GRAND TOUKO!!!


----------



## keven3477 (Jun 12, 2016)

Banned for changing avatar


----------



## Swiftloke (Jun 12, 2016)

keven3477 said:


> Banned for changing avatar


Banned for being a VinsClone and daring to insult another's avatar


----------



## keven3477 (Jun 12, 2016)

Banned because I did not insult his avatar


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 12, 2016)

Spoiler: Banned because this is the only way I know how to insult anyone's avatar












(also I'm not... well whatever =3=; )


----------



## keven3477 (Jun 13, 2016)

Banned because I don't find it insulting; just a bit salty.


----------



## Touko White (Jun 13, 2016)

Banned because VinsClones are cute. I'm not cute...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 13, 2016)

Banned because I have no evidence to comment one way or the other.


----------



## Feeling it! (Jun 13, 2016)

Banned for having kawaii #1 waifu as profile picture and also for having an opinion that matters.


----------



## keven3477 (Jun 13, 2016)

Banned for having a creepy eyed shulk avatar.


----------



## Feeling it! (Jun 13, 2016)

banned for not using ms paint for a cool glowing effect.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 13, 2016)

Banned because you're REALLLLLLLLLLLLY FEEEEEEEEEEEEEELING IT


----------



## keven3477 (Jun 13, 2016)

Banned for avatar of a crying girl.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 13, 2016)

Banned because I love tragedy and suffering.


----------



## keven3477 (Jun 13, 2016)

Banned for liking stuff I like


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 16, 2016)

Banned because it's been a few days without bans, better ban


----------



## Argo (Jun 16, 2016)

Banned for using best girl as profile pic


----------



## Touko White (Jun 16, 2016)

Banned for newcomer access.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 16, 2016)

Banned for reasons


----------



## Touko White (Jun 16, 2016)

Banned for not being on my site


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 16, 2016)

Banned because I have no incentive to do so


----------



## keven3477 (Jun 16, 2016)

Banned for having chary in your signature


----------



## Touko White (Jun 16, 2016)

Banned because I terminated you!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 16, 2016)

Banned because I termited you


----------



## Argo (Jun 16, 2016)

Banned because termites are gross


----------



## keven3477 (Jun 16, 2016)

Banned for cool avatar


----------



## Touko White (Jun 16, 2016)

banned for clone avatar


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 16, 2016)

Banned for pokemon avatar


----------



## Touko White (Jun 16, 2016)

banned for cute avatar


----------



## keven3477 (Jun 17, 2016)

Banned for female avatar


----------



## Touko White (Jun 17, 2016)

Banned because I don't care.


----------



## keven3477 (Jun 17, 2016)

Banned for banning me in my twitter


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 17, 2016)

Banned cuz gursh dern kids and their gursh dern social media, in MY day, we were perpetual enigmas +A+


----------



## Touko White (Jun 17, 2016)

Banned because I'm more kawaii then you... <3


----------



## keven3477 (Jun 17, 2016)

Banned because I'm more k*o*waii then you


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 18, 2016)

Banned because you would drop the extra i for "kowai"


----------



## keven3477 (Jun 18, 2016)

Banned for correcting me.


----------



## Touko White (Jun 18, 2016)

you're banned for being awesome


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 18, 2016)

Banned for indeed being more kawaii than me. Probably.


----------



## Touko White (Jun 18, 2016)

Banned cos you admitted it !!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 18, 2016)

Banned because I'm not kawaii in the least =q=


----------



## keven3477 (Jun 21, 2016)

Banned for cat girl avatar.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 21, 2016)

Banned because it's actually a guy


----------



## keven3477 (Jun 21, 2016)

Banned for trap then.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 22, 2016)

Banned because traps are awesome


----------



## Touko White (Jun 22, 2016)

Banned because did you call me in?


----------



## keven3477 (Jun 22, 2016)

Banned because you weren't called.


----------



## Touko White (Jun 22, 2016)

Banned because you always banning me.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 22, 2016)

Banned cuz I wish I were a trap ;w;


----------



## Touko White (Jun 22, 2016)

banned because I will be give or take 6 months


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 22, 2016)

Banned because, o rly? =w=


----------



## GreaterDog (Jun 22, 2016)

^ Banned For Lowkey Being a Furry


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 22, 2016)

Banned because that's only one thing I'm lowkey about ;D


----------



## GreaterDog (Jun 22, 2016)

^ Banned For Talking Back To Me ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 22, 2016)

Banned cuz anytime~ ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## GreaterDog (Jun 22, 2016)

Banned For Not Being A 100% Waifu Material ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) ^


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 22, 2016)

Banned because I'm 101% waifu material ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## GreaterDog (Jun 22, 2016)

Banned For Lying ^ ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

https://en.shindanmaker.com/215100 ahem i checked you 6% waifu material


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 22, 2016)

Spoiler: Banned because


----------



## GreaterDog (Jun 22, 2016)

Spoiler: Banned Because


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 22, 2016)

Spoiler: Banned because


----------



## GreaterDog (Jun 22, 2016)

Spoiler: Banned Because


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 22, 2016)

Banned because apparently the greatest waifu you can imagine is 12% waifu material ;A;

I cry you don't beg


----------



## GreaterDog (Jun 22, 2016)

Banned Because She Is Also The Greatest One You Can Imagine  ^


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 22, 2016)

Banned at 12% :^)


----------



## GreaterDog (Jun 22, 2016)

Spoiler: Hey Btw










 ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 22, 2016)

Banned for not being banned ;A;


----------



## GreaterDog (Jun 22, 2016)

Banned For Not Quoting This Sentence ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 22, 2016)

GreaterDog said:


> Banned For Not Quoting This Sentence ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


Banned because ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## GreaterDog (Jun 22, 2016)

Banned For Playing The Game ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 22, 2016)

Banned because you lost it


----------



## GreaterDog (Jun 22, 2016)

Banned For Taking 2 Pages Of This Thread ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 22, 2016)

Banned because I actually have more posts in this thread than anyone else on GBAtemp, or I mean I did...


----------



## GreaterDog (Jun 23, 2016)

Banned Because You ''Did'' ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 23, 2016)

Banned because you could once, long long ago, see how many posts someone made in a thread


----------



## GreaterDog (Jun 23, 2016)

FrozenIndignatio said:


> Banned because you could once, long long ago, see how many posts someone made in a thread


banned because so true ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 23, 2016)

Banned because ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## GreaterDog (Jun 23, 2016)

Banned Because You Wont Stop Banning People ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 23, 2016)

Banned because games are my life~ ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## GreaterDog (Jun 23, 2016)

Banned Because . . . . . Am Outta This Its Cancer


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 23, 2016)

Banned because you're not wrong =q=


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 23, 2016)

Banned because i'm the best and I do what I want


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 23, 2016)

Banned because Black-Ice


----------



## GreaterDog (Jun 23, 2016)

banned because you loving another furry ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 23, 2016)

Banned because I am not a furry

Kek


----------



## GreaterDog (Jun 23, 2016)

FrozenIndignatio said:


> Banned because that's only one thing I'm lowkey about ;D


banned for lying . . . again ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 23, 2016)

Banned because I have never lied before, this entire sentence is a lie!!!


----------



## GreaterDog (Jun 23, 2016)

^ OBJECTION


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 23, 2016)

Banned for not banning


----------



## GreaterDog (Jun 23, 2016)

banned for not liking twice my previous post


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 23, 2016)

Banned because none of my posts are liked ;w;


----------



## GreaterDog (Jun 23, 2016)

you said l;^)


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 23, 2016)

Banned cuz everything i say is a lie D:


----------



## GreaterDog (Jun 23, 2016)

Banned Because I Feel Sad For You l;^(


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 23, 2016)

Banned because I feel sorry for myself, and everything I say is a lie


----------



## GreaterDog (Jun 23, 2016)

Banned Because How About That Time When You Said You Will Pay Me Back For The Dinner l;^( Was It A Lie???


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 23, 2016)

Banned because YOU WILL NEVER GET THAT MONEY BACK, MUAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## GreaterDog (Jun 23, 2016)

BANNED BECAUSE *YOU FOOKEN LYING PIECE OF SH1T @#!%(#%@(@^(@(#!^*


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 23, 2016)

Banned because


----------



## GreaterDog (Jun 23, 2016)

Banned because  AMMA FOOKEN KIDNAPED YOU


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 23, 2016)

Banned for wanting to torture me


----------



## GreaterDog (Jun 23, 2016)

(help me)(resengan)


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 23, 2016)

Banned for Naruto


----------



## GreaterDog (Jun 23, 2016)

Banned For Making This Happen


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 23, 2016)

Spoiler: Banned for making this happen


----------



## GreaterDog (Jun 23, 2016)

DAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYUM

that perverted vinscool liking you tho


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 23, 2016)

Banned for once again not banning ;A;


----------



## keven3477 (Jun 23, 2016)

Banned for constantly banning greater dog.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 23, 2016)

Banned because I'll ban you for a change ;D


----------



## GreaterDog (Jun 23, 2016)

keven3477 said:


> Banned for constantly banning greater dog.


THANKS FOR HELPING ME , HERE'S A BAN l;^)


----------



## keven3477 (Jun 23, 2016)

Banned for constantly banning frozenindignation


----------



## GreaterDog (Jun 23, 2016)

Banned For Being A Traitor


----------



## keven3477 (Jun 23, 2016)

Banned for wanting bubsy as president.


----------



## GreaterDog (Jun 23, 2016)

keven3477 said:


> Banned for wanting bubsy as president.


*YOU WOT M8, BUBSY IS THE BEST INDIVIDUAL TO BE GIVEN PRESIDENCY YOU PRICK~!*


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 23, 2016)

Banned because bloodstained E3 demo for backers is out *gets overexcited*


----------



## keven3477 (Jun 23, 2016)

Banned because you are lucky


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 23, 2016)

Spoiler: Banned because I get


----------



## Kingy (Jun 23, 2016)

Banned for showing an error message.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 23, 2016)

Banned because so long bloodstained ;w; til you update again


----------



## keven3477 (Jun 23, 2016)

Banned for giving up for now.


----------



## Touko White (Jun 23, 2016)

Banned because I have a hobby of banning ypu


----------



## keven3477 (Jun 23, 2016)

Banned for fun hobby


----------



## Crusylicious (Jun 23, 2016)

Banned for spreading the word of Windows 10 annoyances


----------



## Touko White (Jun 23, 2016)

banned because 'Windows NT 10.0' is banned from accessing any websites now
I sent a fake update just now to the servers and now you will be fucked

changing your UA won't work tho


----------



## Swiftloke (Jun 23, 2016)

Banned for reasons


----------



## Crusylicious (Jun 23, 2016)

Banned for lack of reasons


----------



## Swiftloke (Jun 23, 2016)

Banned for pink hair


----------



## keven3477 (Jun 23, 2016)

banned for gray fur.


----------



## Touko White (Jun 23, 2016)

Banned because you have banned of every reason.


----------



## Swiftloke (Jun 23, 2016)

keven3477 said:


> banned for gray fur.


Banned 4 VinsClone


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 23, 2016)

Banned because I got Bloodstained to work, it is wonderful


----------



## keven3477 (Jun 23, 2016)

Banned because i am jealous


----------



## Touko White (Jun 23, 2016)

Banned because @PugsPSD.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 23, 2016)

Banned because pugs are a culmination based on constant inbreeding. Every time I look at one it looks like it's in absolute horrendous pain.


----------



## Touko White (Jun 23, 2016)

Banned because die.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 23, 2016)

Banned because I would like to. Inbreeding is factually and historically accurate however, it's somewhat sad.


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 23, 2016)

Banned for being a butt.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 23, 2016)

Banned cuz YOU'RE A BUTT >_< bae pls!!!


----------



## Crusylicious (Jun 23, 2016)

Banned for having a butt


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 23, 2016)

Banned because @Hydreigon is absolute best butt


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 24, 2016)

Banned because no 

bae pls


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 24, 2016)

Banned because you are best furry


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 24, 2016)

Banned because NOU


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 24, 2016)

Banned because definitely you, ya furry butt


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 24, 2016)

Banned because no


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 24, 2016)

Banned because I cry you don't beg ;A;


----------



## keven3477 (Jun 25, 2016)

Banned for crying


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Jun 27, 2016)

Let's say that this is a game where you make the person who posted before you grounded for any reason, as long as others can see it. Like this:

Say the person above me bumped a thread that is 8 years old. 

My post:
I cannot believe you bumped a 8 year old thread that is it you are grounded grounded grounded for 39341245389542589046948926248905895 years. Go to your room right now. 

Hope this thing catches on.


----------



## PK101 (Jun 27, 2016)

I cannot believe you still have menu hax that is it you are grounded grounded grounded for 39341245389542589046948926248905895 years. Go to your room right now.


----------



## keven3477 (Jun 27, 2016)

Banned for not banning


----------



## Swiftloke (Jun 27, 2016)

Banned for banning


----------



## keven3477 (Jun 27, 2016)

Banned for hexagon in avatar.


----------



## Swiftloke (Jun 27, 2016)

Banned because didn't I explain this already? Too lazy to go back and find that old post


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 27, 2016)

Banned because I'm too lazy to make a reason


----------



## Swiftloke (Jun 27, 2016)

Banned because you didn't fall for my trap


----------



## keven3477 (Jun 27, 2016)

banned for wanting him to fall for a trap


----------



## Swiftloke (Jun 27, 2016)

Banned for not wanting him to fall into a trap


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 27, 2016)

Banned because reasons


----------



## Swiftloke (Jun 28, 2016)

Banned for not having a reason


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 28, 2016)

Oh... then I guess.
Banned for thinking I'm a guy I guess =3=


----------



## Swiftloke (Jun 28, 2016)

Wtf?
Banned for not making sense, when did I say you were a guy?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 28, 2016)

Banned because above =3= or at least going by context.


----------



## Swiftloke (Jun 28, 2016)

Banned for not making sense again


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 28, 2016)

Banned because it makes as much sense as disputing your avatar being hexagons :/


----------



## Swiftloke (Jun 28, 2016)

Banned because that makes much more sense


----------



## keven3477 (Jun 28, 2016)

Banned for maining lucas in smash


----------



## Swiftloke (Jun 28, 2016)

keven3477 said:


> Banned for maining lucas in smash


OH HELL NO
BANNED FOR HATING ON LUCAS


----------



## keven3477 (Jun 28, 2016)

Banned for believing i hate lucas, i just don't use him


----------



## Swiftloke (Jun 28, 2016)

keven3477 said:


> Banned for believing i hate lucas, i just don't use him


Banned because you're hatING, not just hate


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 28, 2016)

Banned because I like Corrin, s/he generates a lot of salt.
I should replay the Mother series though


----------



## keven3477 (Jun 28, 2016)

Banned for liking salt


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 28, 2016)

Banned cuz gursh dern whipper snappers these days don't know the value of a good amount of salt


----------



## supergamer368 (Jun 30, 2016)

Banned because I just ate popcorn with gursh dern salt


----------



## Swiftloke (Jun 30, 2016)

Banned for eating popcorn with salt wtf


----------



## supergamer368 (Jun 30, 2016)

banned because you forgot the butter


----------



## keven3477 (Jun 30, 2016)

Banned for only 1 wow


----------



## Swiftloke (Jun 30, 2016)

Banned 4 no wows
Not even a meter


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 30, 2016)

Banned cuz wow, much significance, very meter


----------



## Swiftloke (Jun 30, 2016)

Banned 4 doge


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 30, 2016)

Banned cuz dank memes


----------



## Swiftloke (Jun 30, 2016)

Banned because no memes 4u


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 30, 2016)

Spoiler: Banned cuz haf song 4 u insted


----------



## endoverend (Jul 1, 2016)

Banned cause weeb


----------



## Swiftloke (Jul 1, 2016)

Banned because you were hoping I was the last poster, weren't you?


----------



## endoverend (Jul 1, 2016)

Banned cause also probably weeb


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 1, 2016)

Banned because I think Chavo called me GBAtemp's resident weeb at some point, I accept the title of weeb gladly~


----------



## Swiftloke (Jul 1, 2016)

endoverend said:


> Banned cause also probably weeb


O_O
No. Not at all. I just want to get that out there. Getting back to the point...


FrozenIndignatio said:


> Banned because I think Chavo called me GBAtemp's resident weeb at some point, I accept the title of weeb gladly~


Banned for gladly accepting the title of resident weeb


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 1, 2016)

Banned because I'm fine with acknowledging my pros and cons =w= if I were 2 hexagons I'd gladly accept myself as two hexagons, even if it were psi


----------



## Swiftloke (Jul 1, 2016)

Fair enough.
Wait.
Banned for saying that's a con. Everyone is unique, and our interests only make us better! In other words, banned for putting yourself down!


----------



## endoverend (Jul 1, 2016)

Banned for not constantly showing an unwarranted lack of self esteem


----------



## Swiftloke (Jul 1, 2016)

Banned for stating that that's a good thing ???


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 1, 2016)

Banned because I never claimed it to be a con =w= but sometimes seeing how people interpret stuff.

Is fascinating


----------



## supergamer368 (Jul 1, 2016)

Banned for interpreting the interpret that interprets the interpret. Wait, what?


----------



## Swiftloke (Jul 1, 2016)

Banned for confusing yourself lmao


----------



## supergamer368 (Jul 1, 2016)

Banned because my brain still hurts.


----------



## Swiftloke (Jul 1, 2016)

Banned because that's only a reason to ban yourself.


----------



## supergamer368 (Jul 1, 2016)

Banned because you're purple. I think I know your reply.


----------



## Swiftloke (Jul 1, 2016)

Banned for thinking you know my reply


----------



## supergamer368 (Jul 1, 2016)

Banned because I was probably right


----------



## Swiftloke (Jul 1, 2016)

Banned because you weren't


----------



## supergamer368 (Jul 1, 2016)

Banned because I like abusing my power


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 1, 2016)

Banned because I wish I had power to abuse, but sadly I'm too lazy =3=


----------



## Swiftloke (Jul 2, 2016)

Banned because you wished you had power to abuse


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 2, 2016)

Banned because one must be responsible though  WITH GREAT POWER COMES GREAT RESOURCES.


----------



## olec04 (Jul 3, 2016)

Banned for being Frozen


----------



## Swiftloke (Jul 3, 2016)

Banned because we do *not *mention that movie O_O


----------



## olec04 (Jul 3, 2016)

Banned for banning me


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 3, 2016)

Banned because I am not banning you


----------



## olec04 (Jul 3, 2016)

Banned because of being on GBATemp *After this post was made a moderator bans you for being on gbatemp* R.I.P


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 3, 2016)

Banned because I'll never get banned ;D


----------



## olec04 (Jul 3, 2016)

Banned because you just got banned

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Banned cuz i gotta go


----------



## Swiftloke (Jul 3, 2016)

Banned because I'm banning you, making your statement invalid.


----------



## olec04 (Jul 3, 2016)

Banned cuz now your statements are invalid


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 3, 2016)

Banned with an invalid ban for invalidity of invalidity


----------



## Swiftloke (Jul 3, 2016)

Banned for making my head spin


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 3, 2016)

Banned redundantly because redundant redundancies are redundant.


----------



## olec04 (Jul 3, 2016)

Banned


----------



## keven3477 (Jul 3, 2016)

Banned for not saying a reason.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 3, 2016)

Banned for giving Naruto a 10 and Bakugan a 8


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 3, 2016)

Banned because... umm... BELIEVE IT


----------



## Swiftloke (Jul 3, 2016)

Banned 4 anime


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 3, 2016)

Banned for not working on a Sm4sh Wii U mod


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 4, 2016)

Banned for having a name too similar to mine


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 4, 2016)

Banned cuz I'm seeing double here ;A; who is the real vin!?


----------



## endoverend (Jul 4, 2016)

Banned for having my little pony in your signature ugh


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 4, 2016)

Banned for being a contributor

Technically you can call him the real Vin sense he is the older one


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 4, 2016)

Banned cuz... oh I see... reverse psychology eh!?




endoverend said:


> Banned for having my little pony in your signature ugh


Oh yeah, that. Frankly I'd like to think of it as the best audio for super chicken since I havn't kept up with MLP since a few seasons but eh.


----------



## endoverend (Jul 4, 2016)

Banned for ever having been caught up with MLP


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 4, 2016)

Banned cuz


----------



## endoverend (Jul 4, 2016)

Banned for giving me the reply I give to 99% of comments on my reviews ;o;


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 4, 2016)

Banned because @endoverend , I think this is the beginning of a beautiful friendship.


----------



## endoverend (Jul 4, 2016)

Banned because friendships started over MLP are not good ones ;o;

Real talk I was into it like... season one when it first got big, a couple friends were too, once I stopped watching it we stopped talking XD


friendzoned again


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 4, 2016)

Banned because


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 4, 2016)

Banned because I can't find the MLP in your sig.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 4, 2016)

Banned because it's the hyperlinked "SC"

Alternatively there's


----------



## keven3477 (Jul 5, 2016)

Banned for video in ban.


----------



## Swiftloke (Jul 5, 2016)

Banned for having a good flag background [jealous]


----------



## keven3477 (Jul 5, 2016)

Banned for cooler avatar.


----------



## Swiftloke (Jul 5, 2016)

keven3477 said:


> Banned for cooler avatar.


Thanks! Banned for complimenting me.


----------



## CeeDee (Jul 5, 2016)

Swiftloke said:


> Thanks! Banned for complimenting me.


Banned for not furry.


----------



## Swiftloke (Jul 5, 2016)

Sonic_Cee_Dee said:


> Banned for not furry.


Banned because a. I am part-time and B. No American avatar.


----------



## CeeDee (Jul 5, 2016)

Swiftloke said:


> Banned because a. I am part-time and B. No American avatar.


Banned because I don't want no American avatar.


----------



## Swiftloke (Jul 5, 2016)

Sonic_Cee_Dee said:


> Banned for not furry.


AND banned for calling yourself 'the Eevee' I was an Eevee first 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Sonic_Cee_Dee said:


> Banned because I don't want no American avatar.


Banned because no patriotism.


----------



## CeeDee (Jul 5, 2016)

Swiftloke said:


> AND banned for calling yourself 'the Eevee' I was an Eevee first


Banned because i am the best Eevee. 



Swiftloke said:


> Banned because no patriotism.


Banned because I have furry patriotism. 



Swiftloke said:


> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


Banned because you merged posts.


----------



## Swiftloke (Jul 5, 2016)

Sonic_Cee_Dee said:


> Banned because i am the best Eevee.
> 
> 
> Banned because I have furry patriotism.
> ...


Banned for having... furry... patriotism? Seriously what does that even mean? Also banned because I am the best Eevee because I'm shiny.


----------



## CeeDee (Jul 5, 2016)

Swiftloke said:


> Banned for having... furry... patriotism? Seriously what does that even mean? Also banned because I am the best Eevee because I'm shiny.


Banned because I am proud to yiff. 
Also, banned for thinking shiny Eevees are better. That could be considered racist!


----------



## Swiftloke (Jul 5, 2016)

Sonic_Cee_Dee said:


> Banned because I am proud to yiff.
> Also, banned for thinking shiny Eevees are better. That could be considered racist!


Banned because you didn't explain what furry patriotism is.
Seriously what is it.


----------



## CeeDee (Jul 5, 2016)

Swiftloke said:


> Banned because you didn't explain what furry patriotism is.
> Seriously what is it.


It's like normal patriotism but everyone wears fursuits. 

Banned for wondering what it is and not trying to think of an idea.


----------



## keven3477 (Jul 5, 2016)

Banned for having nothing to do with sonic except for your name.


----------



## CeeDee (Jul 5, 2016)

keven3477 said:


> Banned for having nothing to do with sonic except for your name.


Banned because I used to before I got a fursona. 
Banned because I've requested a name change but the admins fucking hate me denied me.


----------



## keven3477 (Jul 5, 2016)

Banned for double banning, don't do that.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 5, 2016)

Banned^3


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 5, 2016)

Banned for banning the user above.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 5, 2016)

Banned for banning someone as awesome as me ;w;

Nah, I suck ;w;


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 5, 2016)

Banned for sucking

_literally_.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 5, 2016)

Banned cuz


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 5, 2016)

Banned for wagglecreep.


----------



## CeeDee (Jul 5, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Banned for wagglecreep.


Banned for not wagglecreep.


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 5, 2016)

Banned for Eevee fursona


----------



## CeeDee (Jul 5, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Banned for Eevee fursona


Banned for not Eevee fursona


----------



## endoverend (Jul 5, 2016)

Banned for being refused a name change ;o;


----------



## Seriel (Jul 5, 2016)

DarkAura said:


> Hope this thing catches on.


65846 posts later...



Sonic_Cee_Dee said:


> Banned for not Eevee fursona


Banned for having an Eevee fursona.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



endoverend said:


> Banned for being refused a name change ;o;


banned for ninjaing me


----------



## CeeDee (Jul 5, 2016)

endoverend said:


> Banned for being refused a name change ;o;


Banned for being a contributor


----------



## endoverend (Jul 5, 2016)

Banned for contributing nothing to society


----------



## Chary (Jul 5, 2016)

Banned because I have to wait for more Re:Zero episodes, instead of binge watching them


----------



## CeeDee (Jul 5, 2016)

Chary said:


> Banned because I have to wait for more Re:Zero episodes, instead of binge watching them


Banned for weeb


----------



## Seriel (Jul 5, 2016)

Sonic_Cee_Dee said:


> Banned for weeb


Banned for not weeb


----------



## CeeDee (Jul 5, 2016)

Jackus said:


> Banned for not weeb


Banned for not furry


----------



## Seriel (Jul 5, 2016)

Sonic_Cee_Dee said:


> Banned for not furry


Banned for furry


----------



## endoverend (Jul 5, 2016)

Banned for furry


----------



## CeeDee (Jul 5, 2016)

Jackus said:


> Banned for furry





endoverend said:


> Banned for furry


Banned for anti-furry _and_ pro-weeb


----------



## Seriel (Jul 5, 2016)

Sonic_Cee_Dee said:


> Banned for anti-furry _and_ pro-weeb


Banned for pro-furry _and_ anti-weeb


----------



## endoverend (Jul 5, 2016)

Banned because i am anti-both


----------



## CeeDee (Jul 5, 2016)

Jackus said:


> Banned for pro-furry _and_ anti-weeb


Banned because I'm not anti-weeb or pro-weeb


endoverend said:


> Banned because i am anti-both


Banned for being anti-both


----------



## Seriel (Jul 5, 2016)

Sonic_Cee_Dee said:


> Banned because I'm not anti-weeb or pro-weeb


banned for not having an opinion


----------



## endoverend (Jul 5, 2016)

Banned for not respecting my beliefs ;o;


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 5, 2016)

Banned because I will overwhelm you all with my overload of weeb +A+


----------



## Chary (Jul 5, 2016)

Banned for maxing out the weab-ometer


----------



## Swiftloke (Jul 5, 2016)

Banned for "making the mistake of watching the greatness that is ReZero, before it was done airing"


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 5, 2016)

Banned because Subaru has been so cold lately ;w;


----------



## endoverend (Jul 5, 2016)

Banned for MLP picture THIS HAS GONE TOO FAR


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 5, 2016)

Banned because I don't really care one way or the other.


----------



## endoverend (Jul 5, 2016)

banned because officially MLP trash


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 5, 2016)

Banned because I'll have you know that the only trash I am is weeb, thank you sir and good day!!!


----------



## Chary (Jul 5, 2016)

Banned because Star Ocean 5 is trash


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 5, 2016)

Banned because I maintain that the series has been going down hill since star ocean 1 on snes, even it's remake for the psp was kinda bad.

1 and 2 are the only games in the series worth playing IMO, and it's a shame that the vita/ps4 port of the psp port of the second game has no plans for English release.

Edit/note thingy: one of the VAs is credited as "Dick Smallberries Jr." for first game's english psp release.


----------



## Swiftloke (Jul 5, 2016)

FrozenIndignatio said:


> Banned because Subaru has been so cold lately ;w;


Banned because that doesn't make any sense? What do I have to do with Subaru?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 5, 2016)

Banned because not you specifically, but with the subject matter you brought up.


----------



## CeeDee (Jul 6, 2016)

Banned for inciting anti-bronies and making them whine about an MLP picture


----------



## endoverend (Jul 6, 2016)

Banned for calling someone who doesn't like MLP an anti-brony and calling a joke whining


----------



## CeeDee (Jul 6, 2016)

endoverend said:


> Banned for calling someone who doesn't like MLP an anti-brony and calling a joke whining


Banned for whining about jokes about people who like cartoons about ponies


----------



## Swiftloke (Jul 6, 2016)

Banned for not having pants on


----------



## keven3477 (Jul 6, 2016)

Banned for hwaaaa!


----------



## CeeDee (Jul 6, 2016)

keven3477 said:


> Banned for hwaaaa!


Banned for Dewott needing goggles


----------



## keven3477 (Jul 6, 2016)

Banned because I don't want water to touch my eyes while swimming.


----------



## CeeDee (Jul 6, 2016)

keven3477 said:


> Banned because I don't want water to touch my eyes while swimming.


Banned because you're a water type and you should be used to it by now.


----------



## endoverend (Jul 6, 2016)

Banned because pokefurry

(Seriously the PMD games have a curse that turns anyone that plays them into a pokefurry)


----------



## CeeDee (Jul 6, 2016)

endoverend said:


> Banned because pokefurry


Banned because not pokefurry


endoverend said:


> (Seriously the PMD games have a curse that turns anyone that plays them into a pokefurry)


Can confirm, am pokefurry


----------



## Edrian (Jul 6, 2016)

Banned because sonic


----------



## CeeDee (Jul 6, 2016)

Banned because you don't know what a dragon is


----------



## Edrian (Jul 6, 2016)

Banned because you're from Zootopia.


----------



## CeeDee (Jul 6, 2016)

Edrian said:


> Banned because you're from Zootopia.


Banned because you're not!


----------



## Edrian (Jul 6, 2016)

Banned for quoting.


----------



## CeeDee (Jul 6, 2016)

Banned for winking.


----------



## Edrian (Jul 6, 2016)

Banned a moment ago.


----------



## CeeDee (Jul 6, 2016)

Edrian said:


> Banned a moment ago.


Banned 1 minute ago.


----------



## Edrian (Jul 6, 2016)

Banned because Eevee


----------



## CeeDee (Jul 6, 2016)

Edrian said:


> Banned because Eevee


Banned because you keep banning me


----------



## Edrian (Jul 6, 2016)

Banned for the same reason.


----------



## CeeDee (Jul 6, 2016)

Banned because of bans


----------



## Edrian (Jul 6, 2016)

Banned because CD


----------



## endoverend (Jul 6, 2016)

Banned for spamming the shit out of the thread


----------



## CeeDee (Jul 6, 2016)

endoverend said:


> Banned for spamming the shit out of the thread


Banned because that's the point


----------



## Edrian (Jul 6, 2016)

Spam certainly has a lot of definitions.

Whale den..


----------



## CeeDee (Jul 6, 2016)

Edrian said:


> Spam certainly has a lot of definitions.
> 
> Whale den..


Banned for not banning.


----------



## Edrian (Jul 6, 2016)

Banned for typical reason


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 6, 2016)

Banned for atypical reason


----------



## CeeDee (Jul 6, 2016)

FrozenIndignatio said:


> Banned for atypical reason


Banned because the greatest GBAtemp question is really 'can i run ds games without flashcart'


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 6, 2016)

Banned because yes, just not on 3DS.


----------



## keven3477 (Jul 6, 2016)

Banned for being known as Luna


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 6, 2016)

Banned cuz it was easier to remember.


----------



## keven3477 (Jul 7, 2016)

Banned because I cant tell if you are a guy or a girl, and I don't believe your gender status.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 7, 2016)

Banned because it's usually more fun that way, sooner or later people realize that gender is irrelevant in forum conversations. At least, I don't think that's something people should dwell on.

That being said, I did post a pic in that one off-topic sticky thread.


----------



## endoverend (Jul 7, 2016)

Banned because I haven't posted a pic yet because of rampant fear ;o;


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 7, 2016)

Banned because I posted mine purely because I wanted something to get depressed about.

I'm somewhat self destructive like that.
But I feel indifference after the fact, a single captured moment frozen in time may speak a thousand words but to the endless ticks and tocks of time it is ultimately irrelevant.


----------



## endoverend (Jul 7, 2016)

Banned for unnecessary philosophical ramblings


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 7, 2016)

Apologies. 

Banned for making me apologize


----------



## Chary (Jul 7, 2016)

Banned for banning apologies


----------



## keven3477 (Jul 7, 2016)

Banned for charmanders


----------



## endoverend (Jul 7, 2016)

Banned for not charmanders


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 7, 2016)

Banned because I'm totally the wrong horse to bet on


----------



## Chary (Jul 7, 2016)

Banned because I already put down my whole paycheck on the race


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 7, 2016)

Banned because I'll probably come a close third at best.


----------



## Swiftloke (Jul 7, 2016)

Banned for likely coming a close third at best.


----------



## keven3477 (Jul 7, 2016)

banned for still having your united states flag.


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 8, 2016)

All of you. Banned for spamming this thread.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 8, 2016)

Banned because chairs are the natural predators of lions, as anyone who has visited the circus can tell you.
That's why you never find lions in IKEA, it's TERRIFYING for them.

But it's not all furniture that lions fear, they love wardrobes!!!


----------



## Swiftloke (Jul 8, 2016)

FrozenIndignatio said:


> Banned because chairs are the natural predators of lions, as anyone who has visited the circus can tell you.
> That's why you never find lions in IKEA, it's TERRIFYING for them.
> 
> But it's not all furniture that lions fear, they love wardrobes!!!


Banned because WTF does that have to do with VinsCool


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 8, 2016)

Banned because it is spam


----------



## Chary (Jul 8, 2016)

Banned because you're all furries


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 8, 2016)

Banned because I am top tier furry ;A;


----------



## Salamencizer (Jul 8, 2016)

Ban because wynaut


----------



## keven3477 (Jul 8, 2016)

Banned for being a wannabe


----------



## TheKawaiiPug (Jul 8, 2016)

Banned for not loving Marty2003


----------



## keven3477 (Jul 8, 2016)

Banned because, Who says I don't.


----------



## TheKawaiiPug (Jul 8, 2016)

Banned because you don't know wtf


----------



## keven3477 (Jul 8, 2016)

banned for not reading my edit of my last post.
and future ban if you ban me for editing my post or for future banning.


----------



## Swiftloke (Jul 8, 2016)

Banned for future banning.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 8, 2016)

Banned for jnewnklfnklvnklvanklvqnklewgnklgwlihih438980y34ihyuteyg8


----------



## Swiftloke (Jul 8, 2016)

Deck of Noobs said:


> Banned for jnewnklfnklvnklvanklvqnklewgnklgwlihih438980y34ihyuteyg8


Banned because apparently your AI malfunctioned.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 8, 2016)

Banned for 
_*Good Burger*_ is a 1997 American comedy film directed by Brian Robbins and starring Kenan Thompson and Kel Mitchell. It evolved from the comedy sketch of the same name featured on the Nickelodeon series _All That_. It was produced by Tollin/Robbins Productions and Nickelodeon Movies and released on July 25, 1997 by Paramount Pictures.



*Contents*
  [hide] 

1Plot
2Cast
3Filming
4Soundtrack
5Release
5.1Short film
5.2Box office
5.3Critical reception
5.4Home media

6References
7External links


*Plot[edit]*
On the first day of summer, a slacking high school student, Dexter Reed (Kenan Thompson), takes his mother's car on a joyride while she is on a business trip and accidentally crashes into and damages the car of his teacher, Mr. Wheat (Sinbad). Dexter is in danger of going to jail, as he does not have a driver's license or insurance. But Mr. Wheat agrees to let Dexter pay for the damages to both cars in exchange for not calling the police on Dexter. After determining that the damages will total $2,500, Dexter is forced to get a summer job. He winds up finding employment at Good Burger where he meets and reluctantly befriends dim witted Ed (Kel Mitchell) and a host of other colorful employees. At the time neither one of them realize it was in fact Ed who inadvertently caused Dexter's car accident.

While it seems that Dexter is on his way to repaying the money he owes, things take a turn for the worse. Across the street from Good Burger, a large fancy burger joint called Mondo Burger is about to open up, where Dexter originally found employment before Good Burger, but was fired for insulting Mondo Burger's manager, Kurt Bozwell (Jan Schweiterman). It appears that the opening of the hugely popular Mondo Burger may very well spell the end for small-time Good Burger because of the oversized burgers they produce. Fortunately, Good Burger is saved by the invention of a secret sauce made by Ed. Dexter, having realized Ed was responsible for his car accident, takes advantage of the good-hearted yet dim witted Ed in order to make money off the secret sauce in order to pay off his debt sooner. Ed signs a contract that gives Dexter 80% of his profits.

All seems well as Ed's sauce is a huge success. However, Mondo Burger's manager, Kurt Bozwell, makes some failed attempts to obtain the sauce. Kurt first tries to persuade Ed to quit Good Burger to work at Mondo Burger with a higher hourly wage. When Ed turns him down, Kurt sends in Roxanne (Carmen Electra) to get Ed alone in order to find out the recipe for Ed's sauce, but to no avail. Later, Ed and Dexter suspect something's up with Mondo Burger and disguise themselves as old women, to find out that Mondo Burger chemically induces their burgers with Triampathol, which is apparently illegal; Kurt kidnaps them and has them committed to a mental hospital so they won't tell the public.

Threatened by the success of Ed's sauce, Kurt breaks into Good Burger after closing hours and poisons Ed's secret sauce with shark poison. When Ed and Dexter's co-worker, Otis (Abe Vigoda), tries to stop him, he is committed too. He tells the duo about Kurt's scheme, so they have to plan an escape. The next morning, with the help of Ed doing a dance number and encouraging other patients to dance, the trio escapes the mental hospital via broken windows and they use an ice cream van to drive them back to Good Burger to prevent any customer from eating the poisoned sauce. Ed and Dexter then break into Mondo Burger to expose their chemically induced burgers to the police. Dexter creates a diversion, to which Ed tries to take a can of Triampathol, but clumsingly knocks one into the meat grinder. With an idea, Ed then pours some more of the substance into the grinder. Just before Kurt can do away with Ed and Dexter, the Mondo Burger building starts to rumble in destruction due to the now ridiculously gigantic burgers that have been exploding (of Triampathol overdose). In the aftermath, Kurt is arrested for using the illegal substance and Mondo Burger is destroyed, the debris crushing and destroying Mr. Wheat's car as well. Ed and Dexter then walk back to Good Burger where they both (especially Ed) are praised by the other Good Burger employees as heroes for saving Good Burger.

*Cast[edit]*

Kel Mitchell as Ed, the inept, but well-meaning teen cashier of Good Burger.
Kenan Thompson as Dexter Reed, a sixteen-year-old high school student who desires to slack during his summer vacation.
Abe Vigoda as Otis, an elderly Good Burger employee who cooks the French fries.
Jan Schweiterman as Kurt Bozwell, the C.E.O. and restaurant owner of Mondo Burger who will stop at nothing to make his food chain number one.
Sinbad as Mr. Wheat, a teacher who demands money from Dexter for car damage.
Shar Jackson as Monique, a Good Burger employee who scolds Dexter for using Ed's gullibility to steal most of his money, but eventually becomes his girlfriend.
Dan Schneider as Mr. Baily, the owner and manager of Good Burger.
Ron Lester as Spatch, the head fry cook of Good Burger.
Lori Beth Denberg as Connie Muldoon, a customer whose extremely complex orders are too difficult for Ed to memorize.
Josh Server as Fizz, the drive-thru employee of Good Burger.
Ginny Schreiber as Deedee, one of the 2 female employees at Good Burger and a vegetarian.
Linda Cardellini as Heather, an insane girl in Demented Hills that has feelings for Ed.
Shaquille O'Neal as Himself
George Clinton as Dancing Crazy, a Demented Hills patient.
Robert Wuhl as an Angry Customer
Carmen Electra as Roxanne, a henchwoman of Kurt who tries, but fails, to seduce Ed into telling his secret sauce recipe.
Marques Houston as Jake, Dexter's high school friend.
J. August Richards as Griffen, one of Kurt's right hand men.
Hamilton Von Watts as Troy, Kurt's other right-hand man
Wendy Worthington as the Demented Hills nurse.
*Filming[edit]*
Most of the film's scenes were filmed along Glendora Avenue in West Covina, California in 1996.[3] The building known as "Good Burger" was filmed at a restaurant currently known as "Peter's El Loco" 437 Glendora Ave., West Covina, CA. Meanwhile, Mondo Burger was located across the street at the Samantha Courtyard shopping center, with extra details added to the facade for the film. Ed's house is located on 959 East Topeka Street, in Pasadena, California.

*Soundtrack[edit]*
Main article: Good Burger (soundtrack)
A soundtrack containing hip hop, R&B, funk, and punk music was released on July 15, 1997 by Capitol Records. It peaked at 101 on the _Billboard_ 200 and 65 on the Top R&B/Hip-Hop Albums.

*Release[edit]*
*Short film[edit]*
The _Action League Now!_ episode _Rock-a-Big Baby_ was released prior to the film's screening.

*Box office[edit]*
In its opening weekend, the film grossed $7.1 million, finishing in 5th at the box office. It went on to gross $23.7 million.[2]

*Critical reception[edit]*
Rotten Tomatoes gives the film a score of 32% based on reviews from 38 critics.[4]

Lisa Alspector of _Chicago Reader_ gave the film a negative review, and wrote "The perceived notion that kids want their movies fast and furious is barely in evidenced in this 1997 comedy, a laboriously slow suburban adventure in which a teenager's summer of leisure slips through his fingers when he has to get a job—an experience that proves almost life threatening because of the cutthroat competition between two burger joints."[5]

Andy Seiler of _USA Today_ gave this film a score of 2/4, saying that "_Good Burger_ is not very well done, but it does have energy."[6]

Leonard Klady of _Variety_ enjoyed the film and wrote "The meat of the piece is definitely FDA cinematically approved, and perfect if you like this brand of entertainment with the works."[7]

Roger Ebert of the _Chicago Sun-Times_ wrote "It didn't do much for me, but I am prepared to predict that its target audience will have a good time." He gave the film two out of four stars.[8]

*Home media[edit]*
Paramount released the film on VHS on February 17, 1998,[9] and on DVD on May 27, 2003.[10] Warner Home Video (who releases Paramount titles on DVD and Blu-ray under license, as Paramount themselves have moved to digital-only distribution) reissued it on DVD on September 24, 2013.

The DVD releases lack special features. The film has not been released on Blu-Ray format yet, unlike most of the films from Nickelodeon. The only official HD version is available on Netflix.

*References[edit]*

*Jump up^* Koch, Neal (December 1, 2002). "Business; Stepping Up in TV, Without Stepping on Toes". _The New York Times_. Retrieved June 6, 2016.
^ Jump up to:_*a*_ _*b*_ http://www.boxofficemojo.com/movies/?id=goodburger.htm
*Jump up^* Filming locations for _Good Burger_, IMDb
*Jump up^* "Good Burger (1997)". _Rotten Tomatoes_. Flixster. Retrieved 1 April 2011.
*Jump up^* Alspector, Lisa. "Good Burger". Chicago Reader. Retrieved 2013-06-11.
*Jump up^* Seiler, Andy. "Good Burger". USA Today. Retrieved 2014-02-22.
*Jump up^* Horst, Carole (1997-07-21). "Good Burger". Variety (magazine). Retrieved 2013-06-11.
*Jump up^* Rotten Tomatoes - Good Burger Reviews
*Jump up^* Hettrick, Scott; Honeycutt, Kirk (February 17, 1998). "'Good Burger' video bad, with R-rated trailers.". _The Hollywood Reporter_. Retrieved June 6, 2016 – via Highbeam Research.(subscription required (help)).
*Jump up^* Tyner, Adam (June 5, 2003). "Good Burger". _DVD Talk_. Retrieved June 6, 2016.
*External links[edit]*


 Wikiquote has quotations related to: _*Good Burger*_

_Good Burger_ at the Internet Movie Database
_Good Burger_ at AllMovie
_Good Burger_ at Rotten Tomatoes
*[show]*

*v*
*t*
*e*
*All That
[show]*

*v*
*t*
*e*
*Nickelodeon Movies
[show]*

*v*
*t*
*e*
*Films directed by Brian Robbins
[show]*

*v*
*t*
*e*
*Works by Dan Schneider*
Categories: 

1997 films
English-language films
1990s comedy films
1990s teen films
American films
American teen comedy films
African-American films
All That
Buddy films
Films based on television series
Films set in California
Nickelodeon Movies films
Paramount Pictures films
Film scores by Stewart Copeland
Films directed by Brian Robbins

*Navigation menu*

Not logged in
Talk
Contributions
Create account
Log in

Article
Talk

Read
Edit
View history

Main page
Contents
Featured content
Current events
Random article
Donate to Wikipedia
Wikipedia store
*Interaction*

Help
About Wikipedia
Community portal
Recent changes
Contact page
*Tools*

What links here
Related changes
Upload file
Special pages
Permanent link
Page information
Wikidata item
Cite this page
*Print/export*

Create a book
Download as PDF
Printable version
*In other projects*

Wikiquote
*Languages*

Español
Français
Italiano
Nederlands
Polski
Português
Edit links

This page was last modified on 4 July 2016, at 19:20.
Text is available under the Creative Commons Attribution-ShareAlike License; additional terms may apply. By using this site, you agree to the Terms of Use and Privacy Policy. Wikipedia® is a registered trademark of the Wikimedia Foundation, Inc., a non-profit organization.


----------



## keven3477 (Jul 9, 2016)

Banned for pasted article.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 9, 2016)

Banned because this is not the spam thread >:c


----------



## keven3477 (Jul 9, 2016)

Banned for pointing that out.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 9, 2016)

Banned because in hindsight, I think I destroyed the spam thread :/


----------



## keven3477 (Jul 9, 2016)

Banned for informing me that there is a spam thread.


----------



## Swiftloke (Jul 9, 2016)

keven3477 said:


> Banned for informing me that there is a spam thread.


Banned because you're a water type wearing goggles. You should be used to it by now.


----------



## keven3477 (Jul 10, 2016)

Banned because you should try opening your eyes on salted or chlorinated water and say it doesn't bother you after having your eyes itchy and blurry.


----------



## Swiftloke (Jul 10, 2016)

keven3477 said:


> Banned because you should try opening your eyes on salted or chlorinated water and say it doesn't bother you after having your eyes itchy and blurry.


Banned because, once again, you of all people shouldn't have a problem with that.


----------



## keven3477 (Jul 10, 2016)

Banned for clamming that all water types eyes are all water resistant, we just try to ignore it during battle in water.


----------



## Swiftloke (Jul 10, 2016)

keven3477 said:


> Banned for clamming that all water types eyes are all water resistant, we just try to ignore it during battle in water.


Banned because you should just try to ignore it anyway.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 11, 2016)

Banned because eyes in fresh water feels great once you get used to it ^O^

Now if you're at the beach or a swimming pool on the other hand... you're gonna have a bad time.


----------



## Swiftloke (Jul 11, 2016)

FrozenIndignatio said:


> Banned because eyes in fresh water feels great once you get used to it ^O^
> 
> Now if you're at the beach or a swimming pool on the other hand... you're gonna have a bad time.


Banned because you shouldn't be banning me for that.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 11, 2016)

Banned because I've banned for less


----------



## Swiftloke (Jul 11, 2016)

FrozenIndignatio said:


> Banned because I've banned for less


Banned because you've banned for less


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 11, 2016)

Banned because I have indeed ;D


----------



## Swiftloke (Jul 11, 2016)

Banned because you have indeed


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 11, 2016)

Banned because indeed has me ;A;


----------



## keven3477 (Jul 12, 2016)

Banned for being a prinny tyrant.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 12, 2016)

Hmmhmmhmm... I see you have acknowledged my true power then... VERY WELL +A+ I shall ban you with the power of the remaining prinny squad!!!

*Throws prinnies in your general direction*


----------



## keven3477 (Jul 12, 2016)

Banned for throwing exploding demon penguins at me.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 13, 2016)

Banned because they're so cute o3o

And the way they explode is just the best


----------



## keven3477 (Jul 13, 2016)

Banned because you will probably not let them earn their freedom


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 13, 2016)

Banned because of course not =w= they must save up their funds for the red moon!!!

TIL THEN they will work 23 hours a day and be payed a sardine once a month +A+


----------



## keven3477 (Jul 14, 2016)

Banned for only giving 1 hour of rest when they deserve more. 2 hours should suffice.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 14, 2016)

Banned because 1 hour seems about average for prinnies to rest


----------



## keven3477 (Jul 14, 2016)

Banned for hearing the word Dood all day.  23/7 days a week.


----------



## Swiftloke (Jul 14, 2016)

Because you need to chill out dood


----------



## flashcardsimulator (Jul 14, 2016)

banned because this thread is too long


----------



## Swiftloke (Jul 14, 2016)

Banned because that has nothing to do with me


----------



## flashcardsimulator (Jul 14, 2016)

banned because you use arm9loaderhax


----------



## Swiftloke (Jul 14, 2016)

flashcardsimulator said:


> banned because you use arm9loaderhax


Banned bc you don't


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 14, 2016)

Banned because I should, but am far to lazy to acknowledge that I have a 3DS


----------



## Swiftloke (Jul 14, 2016)

Banned because you just did -_-


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 14, 2016)

Banned because I did who in the what now?


----------



## keven3477 (Jul 14, 2016)

Banned for not having a 3ds.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 15, 2016)

Banned because my dust magnet SORTA looks like a 3DS


----------



## Swiftloke (Jul 15, 2016)

Banned because that's not good enough.


----------



## keven3477 (Jul 15, 2016)

banned for judging his/her dust magnet.


----------



## Swiftloke (Jul 15, 2016)

Banned for not


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Jul 15, 2016)

Banned for John Cena.


----------



## Swiftloke (Jul 15, 2016)

HaloEffect17 said:


> Banned for John Cena.


Banned because what does that have to do with me


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 16, 2016)

Banned because what doesn't it have to do with you


----------



## TheKawaiiPug (Jul 16, 2016)

banned because you should have joined a month before to get binary


----------



## Swiftloke (Jul 16, 2016)

TheKawaiiPug said:


> banned because you should have joined a month before to get binary


Banned because this is what your 3rd alt now?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 16, 2016)

Banned because didn't GBAtemp rules have something against alts?


----------



## Swiftloke (Jul 16, 2016)

Exactly. Which is why he should actually be banned. However, apparently the mods are OK with it, according to a post by @VinsCool (yes I tagged you again ), who reported him. Strange.
Anyway, banned for a speech bubble.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 16, 2016)

Banned because I TECHNICALLY have a couple alts from like 2007 and one earlier I think... that I've never actually used... I used to be more of a lurker after all

Heck if I can remember them though.


----------



## Swiftloke (Jul 16, 2016)

FrozenIndignatio said:


> Banned because I TECHNICALLY have a couple alts from like 2007 and one earlier I think... that I've never actually used... I used to be more of a lurker after all
> 
> Heck if I can remember them though.


Banned because you can't remember them


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 16, 2016)

Banned because my 2010 account is enough for this humble wofl


----------



## keven3477 (Jul 16, 2016)

Banned for being part of gbatemp for almost 10 years.


----------



## Chary (Jul 16, 2016)

Banned, because it's more closer to 5


----------



## Swiftloke (Jul 16, 2016)

Banned for illuminati.
Yeah I saw that triangle in your avatar. You've been exposed.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 16, 2016)

Banned because Necropolis is basically a game about the illuminati... not really but you get the jist



Chary said:


> Banned, because it's more closer to 5


Technically I was using GBAtemp for GBA roms back in the day. I just didn't care to partake in the forums.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 18, 2016)

Banned, because we here at GBATemp just don't like you and think you're a horrible person.


Sorry.  Was that a little dark?


----------



## Swiftloke (Jul 18, 2016)

Banned because yeah, that went too far.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 18, 2016)

banned for being hexagonal


----------



## keven3477 (Jul 18, 2016)

Banned for being my college's mascot.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 18, 2016)

banned for being a oshawott with googles


----------



## Swiftloke (Jul 18, 2016)

Banned because he's a Dewott with goggles


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 18, 2016)

Banned because GBAtemp supposedly doesn't like me and thinks I'm a horrible person.


----------



## Swiftloke (Jul 18, 2016)

Banned because I don't think that


----------



## Swiftloke (Jul 20, 2016)

Banned for bumping.


----------



## keven3477 (Jul 20, 2016)

Banned for a double post, and reminding me about this.


----------



## Swiftloke (Jul 20, 2016)

Banned because it wasn't a double post, obviously, as the posts weren't merged.


----------



## keven3477 (Jul 20, 2016)

banned for having more posts than me.


----------



## Swiftloke (Jul 20, 2016)

Banned for having less posts than me


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 20, 2016)

Banned because I have no posts ;D


----------



## keven3477 (Jul 20, 2016)

banned for evil emoji.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 20, 2016)

Banned cuz


----------



## keven3477 (Jul 20, 2016)

banned for ninjaing me before.


----------



## Swiftloke (Jul 20, 2016)

Banned for getting ninja'd.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 20, 2016)

Banned because ninjas say believe it a lot, BELIEVE IT!!!


----------



## keven3477 (Jul 21, 2016)

Banned because other ninjas do find that annoying.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 21, 2016)

Banned because I believe it


----------



## keven3477 (Jul 21, 2016)

banned for being great at being hitler.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 21, 2016)

Spoiler: Banned because...


----------



## Swiftloke (Jul 21, 2016)

FrozenIndignatio said:


> Spoiler: Banned because...


Banned because what does that have to do with anything?


----------



## keven3477 (Jul 21, 2016)

Banned because i cant see the image you quoted.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 21, 2016)

Banned because thumbnails are fun



Swiftloke said:


> Banned because what does that have to do with anything?


MFW I'm great at being Hitler


----------



## Swiftloke (Jul 21, 2016)

FrozenIndignatio said:


> Banned because thumbnails are fun
> 
> 
> MFW I'm great at being Hitler


Banned because what is your avatar supposed to be?
No seriously.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 21, 2016)

Banned because it's cat girl... without salad o3o


----------



## machomuu (Jul 21, 2016)

FrozenIndignatio said:


> Banned because it's cat girl... without salad o3o


Not only do I come back to see one of my favorite EoFers back in banned, but now you have have a Catgirl w/o Salad avatar

Banned, because I can't possibly love you anymore than I do right now.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 21, 2016)

Banned because whoa long time no see o3o it's been a while


----------



## Ricken (Jul 21, 2016)

Banned for having a steam link in your sig


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 21, 2016)

Banned because... is your title a reference to TWEWY's/KH3D's "Twister"?


----------



## Ricken (Jul 22, 2016)

Banned for not noticing my location


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 22, 2016)

Banned because I take it as confirmed~

Actually, I've been to Shibuya before irl o3o it's an interesting place


----------



## Ricken (Jul 22, 2016)

Banned for thinking Shibuya is in America :^)

(Definitely a place I want to visit.  I blame TWEWY.  10-4 Neku.  10-4...)


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 22, 2016)

Banned because I'd like to visit it again  fortunately my mother lives in japan so~


----------



## Ricken (Jul 22, 2016)

Banned because you have a good excuse to go


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 22, 2016)

banned for voting Trump


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 22, 2016)

Banned for voting


----------



## keven3477 (Jul 23, 2016)

Banned for not voting.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 23, 2016)

Banned because votes are overwhelmingly naught but an illusion of power or control.
Popular opinion does nothing in seeing who is most capable.


----------



## keven3477 (Jul 24, 2016)

Banned for not saying what your avatar is from.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 24, 2016)

Banned cuz


FrozenIndignatio said:


> cat girl... without salad


----------



## keven3477 (Jul 24, 2016)

banned because I never heard of it.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 24, 2016)

Banned cuz iirc it was an april fool's joke in 2013... but then it was made exclusively for humble bundle monthly afaik.


----------



## supergamer368 (Jul 24, 2016)

Banned because Yakity Sax isn't playing right now.


----------



## keven3477 (Jul 24, 2016)

Banned for being in the corner.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 24, 2016)

banned for being american


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 24, 2016)

Banned for being Canadian m8


----------



## keven3477 (Jul 24, 2016)

Banned for being Australian.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 24, 2016)

Banned cuz I don't even sound Australian ;w;


----------



## keven3477 (Jul 25, 2016)

Banned because I never accused you of sounding Australian.


----------



## Ev1l0rd (Jul 25, 2016)

keven3477 said:


> Banned because I never accused you of sounding Australian.


Banned for sweating.


----------



## keven3477 (Jul 25, 2016)

Banned for being green.


----------



## Dorimori (Jul 26, 2016)

keven3477 said:


> Banned for being green.


Banned, because it's not easy being green.


----------



## keven3477 (Jul 26, 2016)

Banned for being our team leader candela.


----------



## Dorimori (Jul 26, 2016)

keven3477 said:


> Banned for being our team leader candela.


Banned for not appreciating cutest leader.


----------



## keven3477 (Jul 26, 2016)

Banned for thinking I don't.


----------



## Dorimori (Jul 26, 2016)

keven3477 said:


> Banned for thinking I don't.


Banned for not showing your appreciation.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 26, 2016)

Banned because I show no appreciation


----------



## keven3477 (Jul 28, 2016)

banned for creep emoticon.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 28, 2016)

Banned because


----------



## keven3477 (Jul 28, 2016)

Banned because


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 28, 2016)

Banned because


----------



## keven3477 (Jul 28, 2016)

Banned because


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 28, 2016)

Bortzed because ban


----------



## endoverend (Jul 29, 2016)

Banned cause gey


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 29, 2016)

Banned because


----------



## endoverend (Jul 29, 2016)

FrozenIndignatio said:


> Banned because


banned cause kek


----------



## Ricken (Jul 29, 2016)

Banned for having a real location set


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 29, 2016)

Banned because you have a real location set too


----------



## Ricken (Jul 29, 2016)

Banned because Shibuya isn't in America


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 29, 2016)

Banned because THAT'S WHAT THEY WANT YOU TO THINK!!!


----------



## Ricken (Jul 29, 2016)

Banned for playing the pronoun game
Charii5 confirmed


----------



## endoverend (Jul 29, 2016)

Banned for not


----------



## Ricken (Jul 29, 2016)

Banned for not getting the reference :^(


----------



## keven3477 (Jul 29, 2016)

Banned for reminding me of a certain song that always plagued my head.


----------



## Ricken (Jul 29, 2016)

Banned for forgetting to disable reminders


----------



## keven3477 (Jul 29, 2016)

Banned because I don't get any reminders.


----------



## Ricken (Jul 29, 2016)

banned for objecting yourself


----------



## keven3477 (Jul 30, 2016)

Banned for changing your title.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 30, 2016)

Banned cuz changing your title is a great way of increasing stats +A+


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jul 30, 2016)

Banned for 506 messages


----------



## Seriel (Jul 30, 2016)

Banned for being the 66073rd poster in this thread.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jul 30, 2016)

Banned for leaving me alone ;-;


----------



## Seriel (Jul 30, 2016)

Bannedd for being alone.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jul 30, 2016)

Banned cause idk


----------



## Seriel (Jul 30, 2016)

Banned for not thinking up a good reason.


----------



## Kingy (Jul 30, 2016)

banned for being abusive.

Ninja'd


----------



## Seriel (Jul 30, 2016)

Banned for being r00d


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jul 30, 2016)

Banned for being a ninja


----------



## Kingy (Jul 30, 2016)

for being r00d back

NINJA'D AGAIN. WOW.


----------



## Seriel (Jul 30, 2016)

For banning me.


----------



## Kingy (Jul 30, 2016)

for hovering his mouse around 'Ban TheKingy34'


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 30, 2016)

Banned because I may as well =q=


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jul 30, 2016)

Banned cause A moment ago


----------



## Kingy (Jul 30, 2016)

ElyosOfTheAbyss said:


> Banned cause A moment ago


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jul 30, 2016)

Banned cause 66087


----------



## Kingy (Jul 30, 2016)

Banned for having a short sig


----------



## Ricken (Jul 31, 2016)

TheKingy34 said:


> Banned for having a short sig


Banned for preferring Dark Theme


----------



## Seriel (Jul 31, 2016)

Banned for prefering light theme


----------



## Ricken (Jul 31, 2016)

banned for not having a transparent Avy background


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jul 31, 2016)

Banned for 9,894 internets


----------



## Ricken (Jul 31, 2016)

Banned for mistaking me for bailey; and still screwing up the numbers


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jul 31, 2016)

banned cause who is bailey?


----------



## Ricken (Jul 31, 2016)

ElyosOfTheAbyss said:


> banned cause who is bailey?


Banned because it's the person with internets closest to what you said


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jul 31, 2016)

Ricken said:


> Banned because it's the person with internets closest to what you said


banned cause the reason It was a nine instead of 1 was cause of my broken keyboard so I didnt mistaken you


----------



## Ricken (Jul 31, 2016)

ElyosOfTheAbyss said:


> banned cause the reason It was a nine instead of 1 was cause of my broken keyboard so I didnt mistaken you


Banned for not copypasting a 1


----------



## keven3477 (Jul 31, 2016)

banned for more than 1000 internets.

hah that's funny, I get ninja'd but the person that ninja'd me also talks about the same thing


----------



## Ricken (Jul 31, 2016)

Banned for disapproving my accomplishment ;(


----------



## keven3477 (Jul 31, 2016)

Banned for making that an acomplishment


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jul 31, 2016)

Banned cause hello old friend


----------



## Ricken (Jul 31, 2016)

EDIT; Banned for being a ninja
Banned because Servine is cuter than Dewott


----------



## keven3477 (Jul 31, 2016)

banned because dewott is cooler


----------



## Ricken (Jul 31, 2016)

Banned because Grass > Water


----------



## Swiftloke (Jul 31, 2016)

Banned because Dewott is still cooler. 
(Both in the "cool thing" sense and literal sense)


----------



## keven3477 (Jul 31, 2016)

banned because water>fire and ice>grass and considering samurot megahorn bug>grass

and I got ninja'd


----------



## Swiftloke (Jul 31, 2016)

Why are you banning me when I stuck up for you? 
Nah but seriously Dewott is cooler than the other Gen 5 starters.


----------



## Ricken (Jul 31, 2016)

Banned because Snives is totes adorbs


----------



## keven3477 (Jul 31, 2016)

banned because I cant win them all


----------



## Ricken (Jul 31, 2016)

Banned because Gameshark/Gateshark


----------



## keven3477 (Jul 31, 2016)

Banned because I cant identify what that has to do with me


----------



## Ricken (Jul 31, 2016)

Banned for not realizing you would win them all :^)


----------



## keven3477 (Jul 31, 2016)

banned for supporting me.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 31, 2016)

Banned for support


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jul 31, 2016)

Banned for pink


----------



## keven3477 (Jul 31, 2016)

Banned for asahina.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jul 31, 2016)

Banned for pokemon


----------



## Ricken (Jul 31, 2016)

Banned for... hair


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jul 31, 2016)

banned for hair


----------



## Ricken (Jul 31, 2016)

Banned for making my already weak roast weaker


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jul 31, 2016)

banned cause First Impact!


----------



## Ricken (Jul 31, 2016)

Banned because this nightmare will never end



Spoiler: What my title references (and the above)


----------



## keven3477 (Jul 31, 2016)

Banned for music video


----------



## Ricken (Jul 31, 2016)

Banned for not appreciating backup info


----------



## keven3477 (Aug 2, 2016)

Banned for winning.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 2, 2016)

Banned because I'm finally well enough to ban someone again...

SO I BAN YOU!!!


----------



## keven3477 (Aug 2, 2016)

Banned for not being well enough before.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 2, 2016)

Banned for posting in this thread at 1:55 PM EST.


----------



## keven3477 (Aug 3, 2016)

Banned for posting at 1:25 PM PST


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 3, 2016)

Banned just because.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 3, 2016)

Banned for being so damn popular 


I am not jealous!!!


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 3, 2016)

Banned for whatever reason.

Your avatar, yeah good choice.


----------



## keven3477 (Aug 3, 2016)

Banned for neko avatar. (probably a boy)


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 3, 2016)

Banned for being smarter than Batman


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 3, 2016)

Banned cuz what if YOU are batman and are trying to throw us off!?


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 3, 2016)

Banned for Joker's logic.


----------



## keven3477 (Aug 3, 2016)

Banned for catgirl's preference.


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 3, 2016)

Banned for biased assumptions.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 3, 2016)

Banned for unbiased assumptions about biased assumptions...

BATMAN!!!


----------



## Swiftloke (Aug 3, 2016)

Banned 4 batman


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 4, 2016)

Banned for not accusing me of being the Joker


----------



## keven3477 (Aug 4, 2016)

Banned for wanting to be the joker.


----------



## Feeling it! (Aug 4, 2016)

Banned for not realizing that this thread has almost 6,000,000 views.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 4, 2016)

Banned because there's too many weirdos watching us ;A;


----------



## keven3477 (Aug 4, 2016)

Banned for calling me a weirdo.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 4, 2016)

Banned because aren't we all? ;D


----------



## keven3477 (Aug 4, 2016)

Banned for speaking the truth.


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 4, 2016)

Banned for hiding the truth.


----------



## keven3477 (Aug 4, 2016)

Banned for making me find males cute.


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 6, 2016)

Banned for being gay.


----------



## keven3477 (Aug 6, 2016)

Banned because no, I'm not.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 6, 2016)

Banned because... would you like to be? ;D


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 6, 2016)

Banned for asking me.

Answer: No.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 6, 2016)

Spoiler: Banned because it's dangerous to go alone, Take this:


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 6, 2016)

Banned for giving me a Magnum Gaytime


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 6, 2016)

Banned because I like how they taste =w=


----------



## keven3477 (Aug 6, 2016)

Banned for triple post.


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 6, 2016)

Banned for pointing this out.

GBAtemp was drunk.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 6, 2016)

Banned because... that was unintentional ;O; shieeeeeeeeeeeeet


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 6, 2016)

Banned for accidental ban.


----------



## Salamencizer (Aug 7, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Banned for accidental ban.


Banned for taking this to page 3309


----------



## keven3477 (Aug 7, 2016)

banned for taking this to post 66162


----------



## Salamencizer (Aug 7, 2016)

Banned for trying to ban me


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 7, 2016)

Banned because this still needs moar posts >:c


----------



## keven3477 (Aug 7, 2016)

Banned because I hardly see you anywhere else than here.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 7, 2016)

Banned because I'm a lurker at heart~


----------



## endoverend (Aug 8, 2016)

Banned for contributing nothing


----------



## keven3477 (Aug 8, 2016)

Banned for knowing our shame


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 8, 2016)

Banned because I really am the worst... hahaha...


----------



## Sonixier (Aug 8, 2016)

Banned because you replied too often


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 8, 2016)

Banned cuz not enough ;D


----------



## keven3477 (Aug 8, 2016)

Banned for Flonnezilla


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 9, 2016)

Banned cuz Flonne is awesome o3o


----------



## keven3477 (Aug 9, 2016)

Banned for 打打打打打打打打打打


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 10, 2016)

Banned because ;D

Totally gonna contribute... though it's not like feel I owe GBAtemp or anything... baka...


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 10, 2016)

Banned for not owing GBAtemp.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 10, 2016)

Banned cuz I miss my GBAtemp thermal mugs ;w; why did they have to break oh cruel merciful world!?


----------



## Feeling it! (Aug 12, 2016)

Banned for having a kawaii profile picture.


----------



## endoverend (Aug 14, 2016)

Banned for Xenoblade yawnicles


----------



## keven3477 (Aug 15, 2016)

Banned for steins gate


----------



## endoverend (Aug 15, 2016)

Banned for not steins gate


----------



## keven3477 (Aug 15, 2016)

Banned because i want to play that game soon.


----------



## endoverend (Aug 15, 2016)

Banned because you haven't already


----------



## keven3477 (Aug 15, 2016)

Banned because I will once I finish dangan 2


----------



## endoverend (Aug 15, 2016)

Banned for weeb overload


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 15, 2016)

Banned because a true weeb can never overload *A*


----------



## Ricken (Aug 15, 2016)

Banned for speaking from experience


----------



## keven3477 (Aug 17, 2016)

Banned for cool shades.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 17, 2016)

Banned for cool goggles.


----------



## Ricken (Aug 17, 2016)

Banned for electronic Monocle


----------



## 126_spaghetti_126 (Aug 17, 2016)

Ricken said:


> Banned for electronic Monocle


banned for swagity


----------



## keven3477 (Aug 17, 2016)

banned for rainbow word


----------



## 126_spaghetti_126 (Aug 17, 2016)

keven3477 said:


> banned for rainbow word


banned for using an avatar that chopped a x in half


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 17, 2016)

Banned for being a majestic duck


----------



## 126_spaghetti_126 (Aug 18, 2016)

FrozenIndignatio said:


> Banned for being a majestic duck


banned for using magnificent violence in signature


----------



## Skyshadow101 (Aug 18, 2016)

126_spaghetti_126 said:


> banned for using magnificent violence in signature


Banned for having "spaghetti" in your name. So pasta la vista! *Bonetrousle Intensifies*


----------



## Ricken (Aug 18, 2016)

Skyshadow101 said:


> Banned for having "spaghetti" in your name. So pasta la vista! *Bonetrousle Intensifies*


Banned for having a rainbow in your avy


----------



## Skyshadow101 (Aug 18, 2016)

Ricken said:


> Banned for having a rainbow in your avy


Banned for being too MLG.

Sent from my Browser on a New 3DS XL with A9LH


----------



## Ricken (Aug 18, 2016)

Skyshadow101 said:


> Banned for being too MLG.
> 
> Sent from my Browser on a New 3DS XL with A9LH


Banned because Glasses alone are too MLG


----------



## Skyshadow101 (Aug 18, 2016)

Ricken said:


> Banned because Glasses alone are too MLG


Banned for telling the truth.

Sent from my Browser on a New 3DS XL with A9LH


----------



## Ricken (Aug 18, 2016)

Banned for quoting me


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 18, 2016)

Banned for not quoting the d00d with Asriel avatar


----------



## Ricken (Aug 18, 2016)

banned for being a tyrant of the prinny squad that uses r00d


----------



## Skyshadow101 (Aug 18, 2016)

Banned for banning people.

Sent from my Browser on a New 3DS XL with A9LH


----------



## Ricken (Aug 18, 2016)

Banned for original reason


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 18, 2016)

Edit: Banned for ninjaing me before I resolved my derps in terminology

Banned because you use the same avatar as my husbando bae boyfriend close furry person.
@Hydreigon

and it sorta slightly confuses me a little.


----------



## keven3477 (Aug 18, 2016)

banned for finding 2 users with the same avatar


----------



## 126_spaghetti_126 (Aug 18, 2016)

Banned for disappointing me by giving me new notification


----------



## keven3477 (Aug 18, 2016)

Banned for watching this thread.


----------



## 126_spaghetti_126 (Aug 18, 2016)

Banned for making me get out of this thread.


----------



## keven3477 (Aug 18, 2016)

Banned for not ignoring the notifications posting here gives.


----------



## 126_spaghetti_126 (Aug 18, 2016)

Banned for making me watch the thread again.


----------



## keven3477 (Aug 18, 2016)

Banned for only posting 10 posts so far.


----------



## 126_spaghetti_126 (Aug 18, 2016)

keven3477 said:


> Banned for only posting 10 posts so far.


banned for not knowing that counter doesnt count my shitposts


----------



## keven3477 (Aug 18, 2016)

Banned for assuming I don't know that.


----------



## 126_spaghetti_126 (Aug 18, 2016)

keven3477 said:


> Banned for assuming I don't know that.


banned for making me think i made a fault


----------



## keven3477 (Aug 18, 2016)

Banned for replying to my posts. (I don't mind)


----------



## 126_spaghetti_126 (Aug 18, 2016)

banned for using parentheses


----------



## keven3477 (Aug 18, 2016)

Banned for no period at the end of your last ban.


----------



## 126_spaghetti_126 (Aug 18, 2016)

keven3477 said:


> Banned for no period at the end of your last ban.


Banned for making a time paradox


----------



## keven3477 (Aug 18, 2016)

Banned because time is irrelevant.


----------



## 126_spaghetti_126 (Aug 18, 2016)

keven3477 said:


> Banned because time is irrelevant.


banned for killing the time


----------



## keven3477 (Aug 18, 2016)

Banned for not being able to save it.


----------



## 126_spaghetti_126 (Aug 18, 2016)

keven3477 said:


> Banned for not being able to save it.


banned for thinking that life is a game and time is a savefile


----------



## keven3477 (Aug 18, 2016)

Banned for referring to undertale.


----------



## 126_spaghetti_126 (Aug 18, 2016)

keven3477 said:


> Banned for referring to undertale.


banned because undertale is irrevelant


----------



## keven3477 (Aug 18, 2016)

Banned for repeating 2 previously used words.


----------



## 126_spaghetti_126 (Aug 18, 2016)

keven3477 said:


> Banned for repeating 2 previously used words.


banned for revealing my secret


----------



## keven3477 (Aug 18, 2016)

Banned for admitting your secret.


----------



## 126_spaghetti_126 (Aug 18, 2016)

keven3477 said:


> Banned for admitting your secret.


banned for revealing my secret and saying i did revealed my secret


----------



## Skyshadow101 (Aug 18, 2016)

Wait. In all seriousness. 126_spaghetti_126 really did get banned. Whut?

Sent from my Browser on a New 3DS XL with A9LH


----------



## Skyshadow101 (Aug 18, 2016)

Banned for not banning someone.

EDIT: Just realized I banned myself. Lol. >_>

Sent from my Browser on a New 3DS XL with A9LH


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 18, 2016)

Banned for banning yourself lol.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 19, 2016)

Banned because you're getting blood all over the floor ;O;


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 19, 2016)

Banned for not cleanng my nosebleed.


----------



## Swiftloke (Aug 19, 2016)

Banned for not cleaning your own nosebleed.


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 19, 2016)

Banned for making me blush so much that I had nosebeeds.


----------



## Swiftloke (Aug 19, 2016)

Banned because I didn't make you blush. And blushes don't cause nosebleeds.


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 19, 2016)

Banned for calling me a liar.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 19, 2016)

Banned because you're not a liar


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 19, 2016)

Banned for... Defending me?


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 19, 2016)

Banned because I would never


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 19, 2016)

Banned for liying to me


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 19, 2016)

Banned because I don't lie to awesome people o3o


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 19, 2016)

Because because you don't consider me awesome


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 19, 2016)

Banned because I do consider you awesome o3o


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 19, 2016)

Banned for confusing me


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 19, 2016)

Banned because you're welcome ^O^


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 19, 2016)

Banned because thank you =^w^=


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 19, 2016)

Banned because I like you o3o


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 19, 2016)

Banned because I like you too :3


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 19, 2016)

Banned cuz


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 19, 2016)

Banned because you made me


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 19, 2016)

Banned because


----------



## DeoNaught (Aug 22, 2016)

Banned


----------



## keven3477 (Aug 22, 2016)

Banned because I don't recognize you.


----------



## DeoNaught (Aug 22, 2016)

Banned cause I'm new... EDIT


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 22, 2016)

Banned because welcome o3o


----------



## DeoNaught (Aug 22, 2016)

BANNED cause your nice O:


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 22, 2016)

Banned because you're*

;D


----------



## DeoNaught (Aug 22, 2016)

Banned Because


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 22, 2016)

Banned for utterly no reason o3o


----------



## DeoNaught (Aug 22, 2016)

Banned Because I don't like that...


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 22, 2016)

Banned because sometimes you don't get what you liek ;w;


----------



## DeoNaught (Aug 22, 2016)

Banned because your right


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 22, 2016)

Banned because what about my right?


----------



## DeoNaught (Aug 22, 2016)

FrozenIndignatio said:


> because sometimes you don't get what you liek ;w;


Also banned because you asked.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 22, 2016)

Banned because that just aint right :/


----------



## DeoNaught (Aug 22, 2016)

Banned Because I need to get off.


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 22, 2016)

Banned for jacking getting off.


----------



## Minox (Aug 27, 2016)

Banned because there hasn't been any bans since Tuesday.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 27, 2016)

Banned because it's unacceptable


----------



## Skyshadow101 (Aug 27, 2016)

FrozenIndignatio said:


> Banned because it's unacceptable


Banned for banning other people for banning other people for banning other people.

Banned myself for making a paradox.


----------



## DeoNaught (Aug 28, 2016)

Skyshadow101 said:


> Banned myself for making a paradox.


Banned for pointing that out.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 28, 2016)

Banned for not making a pair of ducks


----------



## DeoNaught (Aug 28, 2016)

Banned Becaussssse you're frozen


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 28, 2016)

Banned because I'm too lazy to fix spelling mistakes


----------



## DeoNaught (Aug 28, 2016)

Banned cause because you replied to my unedited Reply


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 28, 2016)

Banned because it still stands reasonably well.


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Aug 29, 2016)

banned because i hate pink.


----------



## keven3477 (Aug 29, 2016)

Banned because I don't hate blue.


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Aug 29, 2016)

banned becuase i hate that you dont hate blue


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 29, 2016)

Banned because I love blue


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Aug 29, 2016)

Banned cos i love you


----------



## DeoNaught (Aug 30, 2016)

Banned because you're not
voice acting in your new game.


----------



## dead_guy (Aug 30, 2016)

Deonot1 said:


> Banned because you're not
> voice acting in your new game.


Banned for dots in avatar


----------



## DeoNaught (Aug 30, 2016)

Banned for not having dots.


----------



## dead_guy (Aug 30, 2016)

Deonot1 said:


> Banned for not having dots.


Banned for not having avatar of one of the best shows ever.


----------



## keven3477 (Aug 31, 2016)

Banned for stating facts in your signature.


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 31, 2016)

Banned for nothing but my own satisfaction.


----------



## alirezay (Aug 31, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Banned for nothing but my own satisfaction.


banned for having fab hair.


----------



## DeoNaught (Aug 31, 2016)

Banned for drinking Hot boiling Rum.


----------



## keven3477 (Aug 31, 2016)

Banned for not surviving longer in the upcoming creeper apocalypse.


----------



## DeoNaught (Aug 31, 2016)

Banned for not even trying.


----------



## DarkGabbz (Aug 31, 2016)

Banned for killing my Alarm clock with a Shotgun


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 1, 2016)

Banned because it sounds like quite the alarming shot


----------



## keven3477 (Sep 1, 2016)

Banned for a funny observation


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Sep 1, 2016)

Banned for being somewhere I can never find when in actuality I could find if I wanted to.


----------



## keven3477 (Sep 1, 2016)

Banned for not posting much in the eof anymore.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 1, 2016)

Banned because the EoF is bestest place to post


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Sep 1, 2016)

banned cause I will come back suun maybe


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 1, 2016)

Banned because yaaaaaaaaaay


----------



## DeoNaught (Sep 1, 2016)

Banned for having to much Pink


----------



## keven3477 (Sep 1, 2016)

Banned for too many circles.


----------



## DeoNaught (Sep 1, 2016)

Banned for not being in my ultraball


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Sep 1, 2016)

banned for The Matrix


----------



## keven3477 (Sep 1, 2016)

Banned for Soundcloud


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Sep 1, 2016)

banned cause what's wrong with soundcloud


----------



## keven3477 (Sep 2, 2016)

Banned for believing I don't like soundcloud.


----------



## dead_guy (Sep 2, 2016)

keven3477 said:


> Banned for believing I don't like soundcloud.


Banned for atheisty stuff


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Sep 2, 2016)

Banned cos i have no idea wtf is happening.


----------



## dead_guy (Sep 2, 2016)

TheDarkGreninja said:


> Banned cos i have no idea wtf is happening.


Banned for knowledge


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Sep 2, 2016)

Banned for banning me for not having the knowledge you stated i didnt have.


----------



## dead_guy (Sep 2, 2016)

TheDarkGreninja said:


> Banned for banning me for not having the knowledge you stated i didnt have.


Banned for using the word "banned" two times.


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Sep 2, 2016)

dead_guy said:


> Banned for using the word "banned" two times.


banned for confusing me


----------



## dead_guy (Sep 2, 2016)

TheDarkGreninja said:


> banned for confusing me


Banned for not loving The Nutshack

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Swiftloke said:


> Banned for being confused.
> Edit:


Banned for replying in time.


----------



## Swiftloke (Sep 2, 2016)

Banned for being confused. 
Edit:


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 3, 2016)

Banned because nice


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Sep 3, 2016)

banned cause 2 minutes ago


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 3, 2016)

Banned for reminding me to watch the Danganronpa 3 anime


----------



## keven3477 (Sep 3, 2016)

Banned you and myself because we both haven't seen it


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 3, 2016)

Banned because I just finished watching the latest episode of the dispear arc ;D


----------



## keven3477 (Sep 3, 2016)

Banned for "dispear" instead of "despair"


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Sep 3, 2016)

banned cause you seem to have hope


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 3, 2016)

Banned because I don't like missing out on pun opportunities.

*noms on pear*

Edit: Banned because hope is truly wonderful


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Sep 3, 2016)

Banned cause you also seem to have Hope


----------



## keven3477 (Sep 3, 2016)

Banned for not saying that you have hope.


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 3, 2016)

Banned for the fun of it.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Sep 3, 2016)

Banned cause you also have hope unlike I who is filled with Despair


----------



## keven3477 (Sep 3, 2016)

Banned for giving in to Despair. Do not give up on Hope. "Shoots Hope bullet"


----------



## nxwing (Sep 3, 2016)

Banned for Danganronpa references


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 3, 2016)

Banned because I truly think hope will always win, and for it to shine most brightly it needs to overcome ultimate despair


----------



## keven3477 (Sep 3, 2016)

Banned for reminding me of nagito.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 3, 2016)

Banned because I'm glad someone as lowly as me can remind you of such a great character


----------



## keven3477 (Sep 3, 2016)

Banned because I hate nagito.



Spoiler: Dr2 spoiler



For making chiaki unwillingly murder and get executed.  I litterly cried in that moment.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 3, 2016)

Banned because the irony is that he wanted the opposite result.


----------



## dead_guy (Sep 3, 2016)

ElyosOfTheAbyss said:


> banned cause 2 minutes ago


banned because yoı count the time


----------



## Touko White (Sep 3, 2016)

Banned because you must be alive if you wrote that, so your username is incorrect.


----------



## keven3477 (Sep 3, 2016)

Banned for returning.


----------



## Touko White (Sep 3, 2016)

Banned because I'm the biggest dictator admin ever and ban you for no reason. x)


----------



## Swiftloke (Sep 3, 2016)

Banned because you've been banned 3 times or something already.


----------



## Touko White (Sep 3, 2016)

Banned because I have an anti-banhammer. so much sense there


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 3, 2016)

Banned because I can


----------



## Touko White (Sep 3, 2016)

Banned because your picture in your sig made me think this was an AcmlmBoard for a second.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 3, 2016)

Banned because I don't really get how but okay.


----------



## Skyshadow101 (Sep 3, 2016)

FrozenIndignatio said:


> Banned because I don't really get how but okay.


Banned because you didn't see what she saw.

Sent from my Browser on a New 3DS XL with A9LH


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 3, 2016)

Banned because I see everything  
Also I am blind


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 3, 2016)

Banned for seeing everything through your 3rd eye considering you're blind.


----------



## Touko White (Sep 3, 2016)

Banned because blindness only applies to the standard two eyes, I guess.


----------



## keven3477 (Sep 3, 2016)

Banned for implying you are not using your natural 2 eyes


----------



## Skyshadow101 (Sep 3, 2016)

keven3477 said:


> Banned for implying you are not using your natural 2 eyes


Banned for confusing me.

Sent from my Browser on a New 3DS XL with A9LH


----------



## keven3477 (Sep 4, 2016)

Banned for the "sent from browser" at the end of post.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 4, 2016)

U r teh Banned cuz raisins

Sent from banner


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Sep 4, 2016)

Banned for joining in 2010


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 4, 2016)

Banned for joining in 2015 ^o^


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Sep 4, 2016)

Banned for using ^o^


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 4, 2016)

Banned because I see no problem here o3o


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Sep 4, 2016)

Banned for living in Australia


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 4, 2016)

Banned for... also living in umm... Australia...


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Sep 4, 2016)

Banned cause only one of us are allowed to live in Australia and it will be me


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 4, 2016)

Banned because you wot m8?


----------



## keven3477 (Sep 4, 2016)

Banned because your country is not big enough for both of you.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 4, 2016)

Banned because... or issssssssssss it?


----------



## keven3477 (Sep 4, 2016)

Banned because you can probably meet together irl.


----------



## Touko White (Sep 4, 2016)

Banned because I probably won't meet up with you guys unless you were on my board, 5-6 years later, and you all agreed to come to England.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Sep 4, 2016)

banned because why not Touko Black or Touko Purple?


----------



## Touko White (Sep 4, 2016)

Banned because the white theme is superior. Not being racist, though.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 4, 2016)

Banned because it's clearly racist


----------



## Touko White (Sep 4, 2016)

Banned because I just like the white theme... and this name sux. Kinda.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 4, 2016)

Banned for trying to justify your racism


----------



## Touko White (Sep 4, 2016)

banned because this is a pointless argument. :/


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 4, 2016)

Banned because it amused me a little, I'm not serious of course.


----------



## Touko White (Sep 4, 2016)

Banned for not joining a month earlier because if you did you'd have registered on 10/10/10.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 4, 2016)

Banned because those were good times though ^O^ back when my username was still "FrozenIndignation"

I still remember that tragic night, where my n was viciously taken from me during the forum upgrade ;w; I have never seen it since... 
One day my "n" and I will be reunited... but today is not that day.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Sep 4, 2016)

Banned cause idk


----------



## Touko White (Sep 4, 2016)

Banned because reasonless ban = DICTATOR!!!!11!11111111!111111!!!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 4, 2016)

Banned because I for one welcome our new dictator


----------



## Touko White (Sep 4, 2016)

Banned cos dictatorships are fun.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 4, 2016)

Banned because I love dictatorships


----------



## Touko White (Sep 4, 2016)

BANNED BECAUSE HAIL HITLAR OR THROW YOURSELF UNDER A BUS


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 4, 2016)

Banned because under the bus I go...


----------



## Touko White (Sep 4, 2016)

Banned because it wasn't hitler, it was hitlar, an anti-dictator.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 4, 2016)

Banned because the underside of a bus is really dirty...


----------



## Touko White (Sep 4, 2016)

Banned because I didn't expect you to like it under there.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 4, 2016)

Banned because I don't ;w; I'll never be clean no matter how much I shower


----------



## Touko White (Sep 4, 2016)

Banned because it's the same for me, too. I'll never be bloody clean... (except my thoughts, maybe).


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 4, 2016)

Banned because thoughts are wonderful things, a curious way-point into the inner machinations of the mind.


----------



## Touko White (Sep 4, 2016)

Banned because I think we could be having all our life just playing this game.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 4, 2016)

Banned because too short a time would these pages fill


----------



## Touko White (Sep 4, 2016)

Banned because missing N on your name, from when this site still ran IPB.


----------



## Skyshadow101 (Sep 4, 2016)

Banned for bringing up IPB.

Sent from my Browser on a New 3DS XL with A9LH


----------



## Touko White (Sep 4, 2016)

Banned because you punned on Tapatalk.

Sent from 
*Mozilla/5.0 (Macintosh; Intel Mac OS X 10_11_6) AppleWebKit/601.7.7 (KHTML, like Gecko) Version/9.1.2 Safari/601.7.7*


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 4, 2016)

Banned because I sometimes questions where people have their messages sent from.

Sent from my walrus


----------



## Touko White (Sep 4, 2016)

Banned because I'm surprised.

Sent from Craggy Island


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 4, 2016)

Banned because I'm astounded

Sent from your mind


----------



## Touko White (Sep 4, 2016)

Banned because you have no power over my mind!

Sent from 1.23.45.67


----------



## Skyshadow101 (Sep 4, 2016)

Banned because your mind is a server.


----------



## Touko White (Sep 4, 2016)

Banned because my mind runs on Windows Server 2003


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Sep 4, 2016)

banned because old stuff sucks.


----------



## Touko White (Sep 4, 2016)

Banned because you don't appreciate retrogaming then! Shame on you! x(


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Sep 4, 2016)

banned for making the assumption that i dont!


----------



## Touko White (Sep 4, 2016)

Banned because you said old things suck when they don't. Just cos they're old doesn't mean they're obsolete.
(and thank god for that)

Also banned for being british like me. x)


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Sep 4, 2016)

Banned for pointing out my mistake.


----------



## Touko White (Sep 4, 2016)

Banned because that's nothing, I'm trash at pointing out people's flaws in what they say.


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Sep 4, 2016)

banned for not trying to make yourself better at pointing out flaws


----------



## Touko White (Sep 4, 2016)

Banned because internet-o-metre when they're old now I guess.


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Sep 4, 2016)

banned for using the wow-meter since i cant use it for some weird reason


----------



## Touko White (Sep 4, 2016)

Banned because I'm sorry :/


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Sep 4, 2016)

banned for apologising


----------



## Touko White (Sep 4, 2016)

banned because lelz.


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Sep 4, 2016)

banned because i dont have a comeback


----------



## keven3477 (Sep 4, 2016)

Banned for no reason.


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Sep 4, 2016)

banned for pointing out the reason this thread exists.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 4, 2016)

Banned because this thread doesn't exist


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Sep 4, 2016)

Banned cause internets


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 4, 2016)

Banned because if only I could be so grossly incandescent


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Sep 4, 2016)

banned because i need you to elaborate


----------



## Touko White (Sep 6, 2016)

Banned because laziness.


----------



## keven3477 (Sep 6, 2016)

Banned because I am not being lazy right now.


----------



## xtheman (Sep 6, 2016)

Banned cause your not being lazy


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Sep 6, 2016)

banned cause A9LH O3DS


----------



## xtheman (Sep 6, 2016)

Banned cause i can't afford a n3ds xl


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 7, 2016)

Banned because you're a sloth.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Sep 7, 2016)

banned for claiming tobe cool


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 7, 2016)

Banned because I will never claim to be cool


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 7, 2016)

Banned for being so _hot _


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 7, 2016)

Banned because you're hot!!!


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Sep 7, 2016)

banned cause you are cold


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 7, 2016)

Banned because I'm Frozen ;D


----------



## keven3477 (Sep 7, 2016)

Banned for being an indignation.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Sep 7, 2016)

banned for joining in 2012


----------



## keven3477 (Sep 7, 2016)

Banned for making a monomi 3dstheme.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Sep 7, 2016)

banned cause I wanted to make a monokuma theme but I didnt have the time to ;-;


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 7, 2016)

Banned because having such a strong desire and yet not having the time to enact it~ AHHHHHH such beautiful despair


----------



## keven3477 (Sep 7, 2016)

Banned because there will always be HOPE that it will be made. -Hope Intensifies-


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Sep 7, 2016)

Banned for speaking of hope


----------



## keven3477 (Sep 7, 2016)

Banned because hope will always overcome despair.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Sep 7, 2016)

Banned because Despair will obviously win


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 7, 2016)

Banned because despair is only a stepping stone for hope to shine through


----------



## keven3477 (Sep 7, 2016)

Banned because that is wrong!.... I think. Hope doesn't need despair in order to overcome it.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 7, 2016)

Banned because hope shines most brightly when it overcomes despair


----------



## DeoNaught (Sep 8, 2016)

Banned Because You forgot about LOVE.
Cue the Undertale music


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Sep 8, 2016)

Banned because Love sucks


----------



## DeoNaught (Sep 8, 2016)

Banned because you suck


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Sep 8, 2016)

banned becaus r00d


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 8, 2016)

Banned because hope is stronger than LOVE. It doesn't matter how high your LOVE gets, hope will always shine through.


Spoiler


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Sep 8, 2016)

Banned cause Love and Hope both suck


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 8, 2016)

Banned because hope tastes best.


Spoiler


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Sep 8, 2016)

Banned because despair will always be better then hope


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 8, 2016)

Banned because hope will always beat despair, that's why we need lots and lots of despair to make hope shine more brightly.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Sep 8, 2016)

banned cause you will fall into despair if you keep believing in hope


----------



## keven3477 (Sep 8, 2016)

Banned because living in despair really isn't living at all!


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Sep 8, 2016)

banned because living in despair is much more interesting then hope


----------



## keven3477 (Sep 8, 2016)

Banned because you 2 were reminding me of this.



Spoiler


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Sep 8, 2016)

keven3477 said:


> Banned because you 2 were reminding me of this.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Banned for posting an image that contradicts the game.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 8, 2016)

Banned because we can't really be sure, I mean, maybe he took her hand in marriage.


----------



## DeoNaught (Sep 8, 2016)

Banned so I can change the subject.


----------



## xtheman (Sep 8, 2016)

Banned for changing the topic


----------



## DeoNaught (Sep 8, 2016)

Banned for noticing.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 8, 2016)

Banned for noticing someone else noticing.


----------



## DeoNaught (Sep 8, 2016)

Banned for noticing me, noticing him, noticing what I was doing.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 8, 2016)

Banned for noticing me noticing you noticing him noticing what you were doing.


----------



## DeoNaught (Sep 8, 2016)

Banned because you noticing me, for noticing you, noticing me, noticing you, noticing him, noticing what you were doing.
also banned for not using commas.


----------



## Touko White (Sep 8, 2016)

banned because 101 messages


----------



## DeoNaught (Sep 8, 2016)

Banned because I have 1o2.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

or not.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 8, 2016)

Banned because I have over 10,000 posts +A+

(in this thread alone >_>; )


----------



## Touko White (Sep 8, 2016)

Banned because... omg


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 8, 2016)

Banned because I don't have a life ;w;


----------



## Touko White (Sep 8, 2016)

banned because cute avatar


----------



## DeoNaught (Sep 8, 2016)

Banned for following me.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 8, 2016)

Banned for EDIT: I TAKE IT BACK I TAKE IT BACK


----------



## Touko White (Sep 8, 2016)

banned for taking something back


----------



## DeoNaught (Sep 8, 2016)

Banned because its about time.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 8, 2016)

Banned because let's do the time warp agaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaain


----------



## DeoNaught (Sep 8, 2016)

Banned Because its time to stop.


----------



## dead_guy (Sep 8, 2016)

Deonot1 said:


> Banned Because its time to stop.


banned for yelling at other people


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 8, 2016)

Banned because WAH


----------



## DeoNaught (Sep 8, 2016)

Banned because its HAW.


----------



## Davidosky99 (Sep 8, 2016)

dead_guy said:


> banned for yelling at other people


The. Irony.


----------



## keven3477 (Sep 9, 2016)

Banned for not banning.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Sep 9, 2016)

Banned because im going to turn this into a mutual killing game


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 9, 2016)

Banned for being an Australian but doesn't know how to C++.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 9, 2016)

Banned because I'm Australian and know how to C++


----------



## keven3477 (Sep 9, 2016)

Banned for because I know only the basics of C++ but I'm not australian.


----------



## Touko White (Sep 9, 2016)

banned because you're a ban freak, lelz


----------



## keven3477 (Sep 9, 2016)

Banned because I don't think you were talking to me.


----------



## Touko White (Sep 9, 2016)

Banned because I was talking to FrozenIndignation.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 9, 2016)

Banned cause I have to... I actually don't want to ban you. ;-;


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Sep 9, 2016)

banned cause I want to ban you


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 9, 2016)

Banned cause the reason you want to ban me is cause I insulted your C++ skillz...


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Sep 9, 2016)

banned cause mind reader


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 9, 2016)

Banned cause superstitions.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 9, 2016)

Banned for leaving the secret nerd society that we must never talk about


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 9, 2016)

Banned cause it was getting boring and predictable. ;-;


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 9, 2016)

Banned because... it's like... just cuz you no longer use a pokemon doesnt mean you have to release it


----------



## keven3477 (Sep 9, 2016)

Banned because not everyone can post creative posts all the time.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Sep 9, 2016)

banned for not showing any signs of hope in the danganronpa hunger games *MWA HA HA My plan is working*


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 9, 2016)

Banned because Nagito seems pretty lucky so far


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Sep 9, 2016)

Banned cause 



Spoiler: HUGE DANGANRONPA Hunger Games Spoiler



Just wait till the NEXT post


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 9, 2016)

Banned because ahhh... but even with that, I'm sure hope will ultimately win~ His sacrifice was for the greater hope~


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Sep 9, 2016)

banned because Despair will win, I KNOW IT


----------



## keven3477 (Sep 9, 2016)

Banned because it didn't. Hope overcame Despair.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Sep 10, 2016)

Banned because DESPAIR WILL OVERCOME ONEDAY


----------



## keven3477 (Sep 10, 2016)

Banned because you misspelled "One Day"

as in Despair will overcome One Day (only).


----------



## CeeDee (Sep 10, 2016)

Banned because Despair will never overcome


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 10, 2016)

Banned because the world needs more despair, it needs to overcome hope so that only the hope that shines most brightly can overcome it.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 10, 2016)

Banned cause hope is a lie devised to hide one's true self in unconsciousness.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 10, 2016)

Banned because the true self lies behind a mask of hope and despair. A culmination of both swirling around like light and dark, pudding and mayonaise, evil and good, pokemon black and white, yin and yang, Zelda and it's cheap knockoffs


----------



## xtheman (Sep 10, 2016)

I am banned because I banned myself even though I'm suppose to ban you.


----------



## Kingy (Sep 12, 2016)

Banned for being in the nearest iosuhax


----------



## Attacker3 (Sep 12, 2016)

Banned for having low res avatar


----------



## xtheman (Sep 12, 2016)

Banned for double posting.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Sep 13, 2016)

banned for 0 Featured Posts


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 13, 2016)

Banned because the despair of you having 0 featured posts must be wonderful <3


----------



## keven3477 (Sep 13, 2016)

Banned for making me notice about the feature post count.


----------



## xtheman (Sep 14, 2016)

Banned for not noticing it.


----------



## Touko White (Sep 17, 2016)

Banned because you're in front of me, meaning you're a MacBook Air...


----------



## Touko White (Sep 17, 2016)

Banned because you double posted thanks to a XenForo bug.


----------



## keven3477 (Sep 17, 2016)

Banned for noticing your double post.


----------



## Touko White (Sep 17, 2016)

Banned because you're always here


----------



## keven3477 (Sep 17, 2016)

Banned because this is one of the few threads where I can post. No good eof or gbatemp threads where I have knowledge or worth of a post.


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 17, 2016)

banned for bumping this thread.


----------



## Touko White (Sep 17, 2016)

banned because the bump was 5 minutes


----------



## Kingy (Sep 17, 2016)

Banned for having me in your sig.


----------



## Touko White (Sep 17, 2016)

banned for registering, or you wouldn't be in my sig
also, my site is banned for maintenance


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 18, 2016)

hell yeah!







IT WORKS!


----------



## Ricken (Sep 18, 2016)

Banned for having success


----------



## keven3477 (Sep 18, 2016)

Banned for trying to run for president.


----------



## hii915 (Sep 18, 2016)

banned for having hentai as profile picture


----------



## Ricken (Sep 18, 2016)

Banned for not understanding what hentai is

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## Touko White (Sep 18, 2016)

Banned because correct XD


----------



## keven3477 (Sep 19, 2016)

Banned for being a kawaii priest.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 23, 2016)

Banned because no one has banned in a while


----------



## Swiftloke (Sep 23, 2016)

Banned for being the first one to ban in a while.


----------



## keven3477 (Sep 23, 2016)

Banned for returning to your regular avatar.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 23, 2016)

Banned for having an awesome avatar


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 23, 2016)

Banned for the same reason.


----------



## keven3477 (Sep 23, 2016)

Banned for no good reason.


----------



## xtheman (Sep 23, 2016)

Banned for a good reason i haven't thought of yet.


----------



## Boogieboo6 (Sep 23, 2016)

Banned for Zero Suit Wario


----------



## xtheman (Sep 23, 2016)

Banned for Trump.


----------



## keven3477 (Sep 23, 2016)

Banned for nightmare fuel.


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 25, 2016)

banned because i cant find you


----------



## keven3477 (Sep 25, 2016)

Banned for failing to find me.


----------



## takeya yuki (Sep 26, 2016)

Banned because you don't like anime.


----------



## Touko White (Sep 26, 2016)

banned because you pointed out something that could be a criminal offence


----------



## xtheman (Sep 26, 2016)

Banned for 101Gamers.


----------



## Touko White (Sep 26, 2016)

banned cos that doesn't even exist anymore.


----------



## xtheman (Sep 26, 2016)

Banned because what is this http://xkitten.101gamers.com/ ?


----------



## Touko White (Sep 26, 2016)

xtheman166 said:


> Banned because what is this http://xkitten.101gamers.com/ ?


It's a site I hosted owned by somebody else. Fuck knows why he made me admin.
Also, banned for link posting to a derp's website.


----------



## xtheman (Sep 26, 2016)

Banned cause it is linked in your signature.


----------



## Touko White (Sep 26, 2016)

banned because it's going to be removed.


----------



## xtheman (Sep 26, 2016)

Banned cause you removed it.


----------



## Ricken (Sep 26, 2016)

Banned for commenting on the removal


----------



## keven3477 (Sep 27, 2016)

Banned for still being one of the few users using a character generator avatar.


----------



## Touko White (Sep 27, 2016)

banned for hypocrisy


----------



## Touko White (Sep 27, 2016)

banned for double post


----------



## keven3477 (Sep 27, 2016)

Banned for pointing out my hypocrisy.


----------



## Touko White (Sep 27, 2016)

banned because the character generator did actually was a cool trend still...


----------



## xtheman (Sep 27, 2016)

Banned for a weeb avatar.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 27, 2016)

Banned because your avatar is too hot


----------



## xtheman (Sep 27, 2016)

Banned because thank you


----------



## Kingy (Sep 27, 2016)

Banned for owning 3 types of DS.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 27, 2016)

Banned for owning a type of 3DS


----------



## Seriel (Sep 28, 2016)

Banned for not owning a type of 3DS


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Sep 28, 2016)

Banned for console discrimination


----------



## xtheman (Sep 30, 2016)

Banned for wii u piracy discussion


----------



## FTRBND (Sep 30, 2016)

Banned for double posting

Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 30, 2016)

Banned for using Tapatalk.


----------



## FTRBND (Sep 30, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Banned for using Tapatalk.


Banned for being A FUCKING FURRY AHJAHSFJAKSHAHFRASHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAWHAJHFJAKSHSFAHAHAHAHAHHAAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 30, 2016)

Banned for keyboard mashing.


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Oct 1, 2016)

Banned for no originality in signature.


----------



## keven3477 (Oct 1, 2016)

Banned for no originality in avatar.


----------



## xtheman (Oct 2, 2016)

Banned for anime list


----------



## keven3477 (Oct 2, 2016)

Banned for pointing it out


----------



## RShadowBolt (Oct 2, 2016)

Banned for smiling


----------



## keven3477 (Oct 2, 2016)

Banned for not smiling.


----------



## Suicuark (Oct 3, 2016)

Banned from being a fish.


----------



## keven3477 (Oct 3, 2016)

Banned because wrong!


----------



## Suicuark (Oct 3, 2016)

Banned because not wrong.


----------



## keven3477 (Oct 3, 2016)

Banned because I don't see gills or a fish head.


----------



## Suicuark (Oct 3, 2016)

Banned cuz you don't see them.


----------



## keven3477 (Oct 3, 2016)

Banned because fair enough.


----------



## xtheman (Oct 3, 2016)

Banned for fairness.


----------



## Suicuark (Oct 3, 2016)

xtheman166 said:


> Banned for fairness.


Banned for being a wario in sero suit samus costume.


----------



## xtheman (Oct 3, 2016)

Suicuark said:


> Banned for being a wario in sero suit samus costume.


Banned for ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## Suicuark (Oct 3, 2016)

xtheman166 said:


> Banned for ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


*Red Cheeks* B-banned for being a liar!


----------



## xtheman (Oct 3, 2016)

Suicuark said:


> *Red Cheeks* B-banned for being a liar!


Banned for blush.


----------



## Suicuark (Oct 3, 2016)

xtheman166 said:


> Banned for blush.


Banned for not explaining me dafuq is bluch. (Cuz idk )


----------



## xtheman (Oct 3, 2016)

Suicuark said:


> Banned for not explaining me dafuq is bluch. (Cuz idk )


Banned for not knowing that blushing is when your cheeks turn red after somethings  ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) happen.


----------



## Suicuark (Oct 3, 2016)

xtheman166 said:


> Banned for not knowing that blushing is when your cheeks turn red after somethings  ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) happen.


Banned for explaining me bluch.


----------



## keven3477 (Oct 4, 2016)

Banned because he meant blush.


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 4, 2016)

Banned because blush is <3


----------



## Suicuark (Oct 5, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Banned because blush is <3


Being banned cuz your profile image is too cool.


----------



## xtheman (Oct 5, 2016)

Banned because your profile image is too lame.


----------



## Suicuark (Oct 5, 2016)

xtheman166 said:


> Banned because your profile image is too lame.


Banned cuz you still an ugly zero suit wario.


----------



## xtheman (Oct 5, 2016)

Banned because Zero Suit Wario is <3


----------



## Suicuark (Oct 5, 2016)

xtheman166 said:


> Banned because Zero Suit Wario is <3


Banned cuz zero suit wario is not :3 and you're not in front of me liar.


----------



## Firemoon (Oct 5, 2016)

Suicuark said:


> Banned cuz zero suit wario is not :3 and you're not in front of me liar.



Banned for double post & a Suicune + Zoroark username.


----------



## Suicuark (Oct 5, 2016)

Firemoon said:


> Banned for double post & a Suicune + Zoroark username.


Banned cuz i didn't double post.


----------



## FoxMcloud5655 (Oct 5, 2016)

Suicuark said:


> Banned cuz i didn't double post.


Banned for not double posting.


----------



## xtheman (Oct 6, 2016)

Banned for platinum award


----------



## FoxMcloud5655 (Oct 6, 2016)

xtheman166 said:


> Banned for platinum award


Banned for being the #66600'th post, and for having satan's number in it.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 11, 2016)

@FoxMcloud5655 is banned for having an unofficial award in his signature.


----------



## keven3477 (Oct 11, 2016)

Banned for reviving this thread after some time.


----------



## xtheman (Oct 11, 2016)

Banned for nintendo stuff.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## xtheman (Oct 11, 2016)

Banned for nintendo stuff.


----------



## xtheman (Oct 11, 2016)

Banned for nintendo stuff.


----------



## YugamiSekai (Oct 11, 2016)

Banned for triple posting.


----------



## xtheman (Oct 11, 2016)

Banned for not being 25

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## YugamiSekai (Oct 11, 2016)

Banned for saying no all the time.


----------



## xtheman (Oct 11, 2016)

Banned for noticing how I say no.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Oct 11, 2016)

Banned for quadruple posting.


----------



## xtheman (Oct 11, 2016)

Banned because GBAtemp is being very laggy.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Oct 11, 2016)

Banned for posting on a laggy site.


----------



## xtheman (Oct 11, 2016)

Banned cause this site is normally never laggy

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Oct 11, 2016)

Banned for posting on a laggy site.


----------



## FoxMcloud5655 (Oct 11, 2016)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> Banned for posting on a laggy site.


Banned for creeping on smea.


----------



## xtheman (Oct 11, 2016)

Banned cause my award is betterer.


----------



## Suicuark (Oct 11, 2016)

xtheman166 said:


> Banned cause my award is betterer.


Banned for multiple posting again! and again! and again! Bruh. Dun Dun Dun. Shit my i left my cat on my keyboard


----------



## xtheman (Oct 11, 2016)

Suicuark said:


> Banned for multiple posting again! and again! and again! Bruh. Dun Dun Dun. Shit my i left my cat on my keyboard


Banned for having a cat.


----------



## Suicuark (Oct 11, 2016)

xtheman166 said:


> Banned for having a cat.


Banned cuz saying the sad truth under your username.


----------



## xtheman (Oct 11, 2016)

Suicuark said:


> Banned cuz saying the sad truth under your username.


Banned because the truth kills


----------



## Suicuark (Oct 11, 2016)

xtheman166 said:


> Banned because the truth kills[/QUOTE ]
> Banned cuz you double post on a none laggy site and you didn't say that you can downgrade with dsiware aswell yo.


----------



## xtheman (Oct 11, 2016)

Suicuark said:


> Banned for misquoting and because most people don't have a second hacked console.


----------



## Suicuark (Oct 11, 2016)

Banned cuz you're a lame cat who let himself being hit by a truck. Then spend his entire time to try fight a truck and get r3kt


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 13, 2016)

Banned for a lame story.


----------



## keven3477 (Oct 13, 2016)

Banned because your signature might make me gay.


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 13, 2016)

Banned for a succesful signature.


----------



## xtheman (Oct 13, 2016)

Banned because the text in your signature is impossible to read.


----------



## DeoNaught (Oct 13, 2016)

Banned cause you cant read!


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 13, 2016)

Banned for being analphabet!


----------



## DeoNaught (Oct 13, 2016)

Banned for Faking being cool


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 13, 2016)

Banned for assuming my level of coolness being fake.


----------



## DeoNaught (Oct 13, 2016)

Banned for thinking i was assuming, you should know what they say: when you assume you make an ass of you and me.


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 13, 2016)

Banned for too much ASSumption


----------



## DeoNaught (Oct 14, 2016)

Banned for assing around


----------



## NightScript (Oct 19, 2016)

Banned because I don't know who you are.


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 19, 2016)

Banned for the fun of it.


----------



## DeoNaught (Oct 19, 2016)

Banned because you shouldn't do things just because they are fun.


----------



## xtheman (Oct 19, 2016)

Banned for no reason.


----------



## DeoNaught (Oct 19, 2016)

Banned for trying to ban me for no reason.


----------



## PabloMK7 (Oct 19, 2016)

Banned for having 13 internets


----------



## keven3477 (Oct 20, 2016)

Banned for still being stuck in world -1


----------



## DeoNaught (Oct 20, 2016)

Banned for not being your final evolution.


----------



## chaosrunner (Oct 21, 2016)

^ your banned for not being the #1 temper


----------



## xtheman (Oct 21, 2016)

Banned for being a living meme


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 21, 2016)

Banned for the Nintendo Switch avatar.


----------



## keven3477 (Oct 21, 2016)

Banned for avatar I don't recognize.


----------



## ichidansan (Oct 22, 2016)

banned for having fun at a carnival!


----------



## GreaterDog (Oct 22, 2016)

you are all banned for not banning me (means i technically won) gg no re


----------



## ichidansan (Oct 22, 2016)

greaterdog is now banned, for not specifically banning the person who banned before.


----------



## GreaterDog (Oct 22, 2016)

the person on top of me is banned for not reading wisely what i said on my previous post ''all''


----------



## ichidansan (Oct 22, 2016)

the person that just banned me, is banned for not understanding that I need to be banned specifically out of "all" and not grouped to be banned!


----------



## GreaterDog (Oct 22, 2016)

your banned for trying to be relevant ^


----------



## ichidansan (Oct 22, 2016)

You're* banned XD and I am relevant, just barely....


----------



## GreaterDog (Oct 22, 2016)

ichidansan said:


> You're* banned XD and I am relevant, just barely....








YOUR BANNED FOR - FOR - FOR . . . . . FOR TRIGGERING MEEEEEE


----------



## keven3477 (Oct 22, 2016)

banned for being triggered.


----------



## Roomsaver (Oct 22, 2016)

keven3477 said:


> banned for being triggered.


Banned for anime


----------



## keven3477 (Oct 22, 2016)

Banned for skeletor.


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 22, 2016)

Banned for banning Skeletor.


----------



## GreaterDog (Oct 23, 2016)

banned for being a F00KEN TRAP


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 23, 2016)

Banned for being an Hot Dog


----------



## GreaterDog (Oct 23, 2016)

SHUT THA F00KEN UP U CUNT UR BANNED FOR NOT BEING A HOT DOG


----------



## Roomsaver (Oct 23, 2016)

Banned for being an angry hot dog


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Oct 23, 2016)

Banned for being the first to post on the 3,334th page of this thread.


----------



## GreaterDog (Oct 24, 2016)

banned for not posting on a porn site


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Oct 24, 2016)

Banned for tell a sixteen year-old to post on a pron site.


----------



## GreaterDog (Oct 24, 2016)

banned for not noticing that you only got one life


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Oct 24, 2016)

Banned for referencing the term YOLO.
_>quint six_


----------



## GreaterDog (Oct 24, 2016)

banned for trying to show ur true self ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Oct 24, 2016)

Banned for not awing at the fact I got posted the 66,666th post in this thread.


----------



## GreaterDog (Oct 24, 2016)

banned for trying to make me notice it


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Oct 24, 2016)

Banned for posting the 66,669th post in this thread, _baby~_


----------



## GreaterDog (Oct 24, 2016)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> Banned for posting the 66,669th post in this thread, _baby~_



banned for making me fep at that post


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Oct 24, 2016)

Banned for misspelling fap.


----------



## GreaterDog (Oct 24, 2016)

banned for being a bitch


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Oct 24, 2016)

Banned for calling me what you are.


----------



## GreaterDog (Oct 24, 2016)

banned for keep on posting


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Oct 24, 2016)

Banned for continuing the trend of saying that you're from Antarctica when you aren't actually from there at all.


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 24, 2016)

banned for... errr.... banned


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Oct 24, 2016)

Banned for not specifying a "legitimate" reason as to why you banned me.


----------



## DeoNaught (Oct 24, 2016)

Banned for wanting a legitimate reason


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Oct 24, 2016)

Banned for giving a legitimate reason.


----------



## DeoNaught (Oct 24, 2016)

Banned for noticing


----------



## Roomsaver (Oct 24, 2016)

Banned for LoTR reference for location


----------



## DeoNaught (Oct 25, 2016)

Banned for not referencing LotR


----------



## xtheman (Oct 25, 2016)

*insert reason for banning you here*


----------



## Roomsaver (Oct 25, 2016)

Banned for generic ban


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Oct 26, 2016)

Banned for installing CFWs.


----------



## DeoNaught (Oct 26, 2016)

Banned for quoting dumb people.


----------



## xtheman (Oct 26, 2016)

Banned for banning.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Oct 26, 2016)

Banned for having a Nintendo Switch icon.


----------



## xtheman (Oct 26, 2016)

Banned for mmm whatcha smea


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Oct 26, 2016)

Banne for banning me for me fetish.


----------



## Gamingmeteor (Oct 27, 2016)

I ban you for a bad profile pic! 
Live on the (around) 8 year old thread!!!


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Oct 28, 2016)

Banned for not making your own icon.


----------



## DeoNaught (Oct 28, 2016)

Banned for having a icon


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Oct 28, 2016)

Banned for also having an icon.


----------



## xtheman (Oct 28, 2016)

Banned for also having an icon


----------



## Swiftloke (Oct 28, 2016)

xtheman166 said:


> Banned for also having an icon


Banned for a duplicate ban reason.


----------



## DeoNaught (Oct 29, 2016)

Banned for a banning a duplicate.


----------



## xtheman (Oct 29, 2016)

Banned because i read your username as (donot)


----------



## DeoNaught (Oct 29, 2016)

Banned because you do not read my name as doughnut


----------



## Touko White (Oct 29, 2016)

banned for blarg.


----------



## xtheman (Oct 29, 2016)

Banned for cammy even though you are touko white


----------



## Touko White (Oct 29, 2016)

banned because cammygirl192? :^)


----------



## xtheman (Oct 29, 2016)

banned for mentioning your past self


----------



## Touko White (Oct 29, 2016)

Banned because your post count has *69* in it (1,699)


----------



## xtheman (Oct 29, 2016)

Banned for reminding me. I feel real proud of myself now.


----------



## DeoNaught (Oct 29, 2016)

Banned for feeling proud


----------



## Minox (Oct 31, 2016)

Testban


----------



## Touko White (Oct 31, 2016)

banned because I wasn't focusing and swung a banhammer at you


----------



## nxwing (Oct 31, 2016)

Bannsd for banning Minox


----------



## xtheman (Oct 31, 2016)

Banned for bannsd


----------



## DeoNaught (Oct 31, 2016)

banned for dark theme master race


----------



## Kingy (Oct 31, 2016)

Banned for saying you're the #1 temper when I AM >:^(


----------



## Touko White (Oct 31, 2016)

banned because you have grand dad in your sig


----------



## keven3477 (Oct 31, 2016)

Banned for returning to having a cammy avatar.


----------



## Roomsaver (Nov 1, 2016)

Banned for not evolving


----------



## BlastXDX (Nov 4, 2016)

Banned for having eyes in the reboot series.


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 4, 2016)

Banned for Kirby animations in signature.
and because I just noticed your waluigi gifs.


----------



## DeoNaught (Nov 4, 2016)

Banned for pronouncing it "Jifs"


----------



## BlastXDX (Nov 4, 2016)

Banned for mentioning a peanut butter brand.


----------



## DeoNaught (Nov 4, 2016)

Banned for knowing about that peanut butter brand


----------



## Roomsaver (Nov 4, 2016)

Banned for knowing about peanut butter


----------



## xtheman (Nov 4, 2016)

Banned for saving room


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 4, 2016)

Banned for being in front of me.


----------



## xtheman (Nov 4, 2016)

Banned because how am I in front of you if I can't find you?


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 4, 2016)

Banned because you don't need to find me to be in front of me.


----------



## DeoNaught (Nov 5, 2016)

Banned for knowing that he doesn't need to find you to be in front of you


----------



## 2Hack (Nov 9, 2016)

Banned for not having a vinsatar


----------



## evandixon (Nov 9, 2016)

Dear 2Hack,

You have received an infraction from the GBAtemp Forums.
Reason: User is not using reasonable spelling/grammar.
-------
Please ensure that all of your sentences contain a subject and verb and that all sentences end with a period.
-------
This infraction is worth 100 point(s) and may result in restricted access until it expires. Serious infractions will never expire.

Original Post:
http://gbatemp.net/threads/the-you-are-banned-game.85252/page-3337#post-6814046


2Hack said:


> Banned for not having a vinsatar



All the best,
GBAtemp Forums

(Modified from the Project Pokemon infraction template.)


----------



## xtheman (Nov 9, 2016)

Banned for (Modified from the Project Pokemon infraction template.)


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 9, 2016)

Banned for still using a halloween avatar.


----------



## Roomsaver (Nov 9, 2016)

Banned for not using a Halloween avatar.


----------



## xtheman (Nov 9, 2016)

Banned for saving room.


----------



## DeoNaught (Nov 9, 2016)

Banned for joining on Jan 28, 2016.
Please now... fuck off (jk)


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 10, 2016)

Banned for 444 messages.


----------



## Roomsaver (Nov 10, 2016)

Banned for 766 instead of 777.


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 10, 2016)

Banned for telling me, now I have a goal before the end of my birthday.


----------



## xtheman (Nov 10, 2016)

Banned for a goal for your birthday.


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 11, 2016)

Banned for not noticing that its a goal that ends today.


----------



## Roomsaver (Nov 11, 2016)

Banned for having a birthday today


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 11, 2016)

Banned for not having one tomorrow.


----------



## xtheman (Nov 11, 2016)

Banned for not having 1,000 post after being here for over 4 years.


----------



## 2Hack (Nov 11, 2016)

Banned for attacking Kevin


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 11, 2016)

banned because its Keven not Kevin


----------



## xtheman (Nov 11, 2016)

Banned for 3477


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 11, 2016)

Banned for 166


----------



## xtheman (Nov 11, 2016)

Banned for blush.


----------



## Roomsaver (Nov 11, 2016)

Banned for being in front of me


----------



## xtheman (Nov 11, 2016)

Banned for garfield kart grand prix


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Nov 13, 2016)

banned for Garfield meme


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 13, 2016)

Banned for mentioning the meme


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Nov 13, 2016)

banned for banning meme, daddy~


----------



## xtheman (Nov 13, 2016)

Banned for pepe


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 13, 2016)

Banned for dead meme


----------



## iMasaru (Nov 17, 2016)

Banned for not knowing.


----------



## xtheman (Nov 17, 2016)

Banned for lowercased I


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 17, 2016)

Banned because you need to add 500 to your name


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 17, 2016)

Banned for wanting 666


----------



## DeoNaught (Nov 17, 2016)

Banned for you VideoGamelist


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 18, 2016)

Banned for being located on a tardis.


----------



## DeoNaught (Nov 18, 2016)

Banned because I found you


----------



## ItsKipz (Nov 18, 2016)

Banned because you're in a tardis

(Location: Tardis)


----------



## xtheman (Nov 18, 2016)

Banned for clearing that up.


----------



## DeoNaught (Nov 18, 2016)

Banned for not clearing it up


----------



## ItsKipz (Nov 18, 2016)

Banned for double posting


----------



## xtheman (Nov 18, 2016)

Banned for hax0r


----------



## DeoNaught (Nov 18, 2016)

Banned because NOT 2spooky4me


----------



## ItsKipz (Nov 18, 2016)

DeoNaught said:


> Banned because NOT 2spooky4me


Banned for having more medals under your name than me


----------



## DeoNaught (Nov 18, 2016)

Banned for being in the C: Drive, instead of D: drive


----------



## opendata (Nov 18, 2016)

Banned for using windows


----------



## Roomsaver (Nov 18, 2016)

Banned for assuming that only Windows uses the C:\ drive.


----------



## opendata (Nov 18, 2016)

Banned for banning me


----------



## ItsKipz (Nov 18, 2016)

banned for only having 1 medal


----------



## Roomsaver (Nov 18, 2016)

Banned for only having 3 medals.


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 19, 2016)

Banned for 5 medals.


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 19, 2016)

Banned for 3 legend medals.


----------



## DeoNaught (Nov 19, 2016)

Banned for not having any legend medals


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 19, 2016)

Banned for the same reason.


----------



## DeoNaught (Nov 19, 2016)

Banned for your Anime List.



P.s.I judged you on your anime list


----------



## GreaterDog (Nov 19, 2016)

banned for being banned online in S/M


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 19, 2016)

Banned for spamming this image


----------



## GreaterDog (Nov 19, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Banned for spamming this image


stfu you're banned for being relevant


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Nov 19, 2016)

banned for saying stfu


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 20, 2016)

Banned for not explaining what stfu stands for.


----------



## baconmaster1 (Nov 21, 2016)

Banned for playing Sun/Moon early


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Nov 21, 2016)

Banned because so did I


----------



## Piluvr (Nov 21, 2016)

banned for not playing sun/moon early


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Nov 21, 2016)

Banned because wut


----------



## DeoNaught (Nov 21, 2016)

Banned cause you spelled it as wut instead of what.


----------



## xtheman (Nov 21, 2016)

GreaterDog said:


> stfu you're banned for being relevant


Banned because legit banned and that gif.


DeoNaught said:


> Banned cause you spelled it as wut instead of what.


banned because what


----------



## DeoNaught (Nov 21, 2016)

Banned for not specifying what I got banned for.


----------



## smileyhead (Nov 21, 2016)

Banned, because I can't believe this thread is still a thing.


----------



## DeoNaught (Nov 21, 2016)

Banned for not believing


----------



## xtheman (Nov 21, 2016)

Banned for exactly 500 posts.


----------



## DeoNaught (Nov 21, 2016)

Banned for joining Jan 28, 2016


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 21, 2016)

banned for exactly 2970 posts.

banned for ninjaing me


----------



## DeoNaught (Nov 21, 2016)

Banned because in don't have 2970 posts


----------



## xtheman (Nov 21, 2016)

Banned for 502 posts


----------



## DeoNaught (Nov 21, 2016)

Banned because you live MERICA.
only I can here


----------



## Roomsaver (Nov 21, 2016)

Banned for thinking only you can live in America.


----------



## Piluvr (Nov 25, 2016)

Banned for saving room

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 26, 2016)

Banned for liking Kingdom Hearts


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 26, 2016)

Banned for a username too similar to mine.


----------



## xtheman (Nov 26, 2016)

Banned for confusion.


----------



## Boogieboo6 (Nov 26, 2016)

Banned 4 buly


----------



## xtheman (Nov 26, 2016)

Banned for trump


----------



## Seriel (Nov 26, 2016)

Banned for anti-trump


----------



## xtheman (Nov 26, 2016)

Banned cause all the people running sucked


----------



## Seriel (Nov 26, 2016)

Banned for thinking trump sucked


----------



## Boogieboo6 (Nov 26, 2016)

Banned for being on Do Not Disturb all the time.


----------



## Touko White (Nov 27, 2016)

Banned for having a trump avatar.


----------



## Boogieboo6 (Nov 27, 2016)

Banned for having a small loan of a million alts.


----------



## Touko White (Nov 27, 2016)

banned for exposing me -.-
note: I am all of you, you are all my alt accounts


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 28, 2016)

Banned for even being my alt account.


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 28, 2016)

Banned for being the fresh prince of lemonade.


----------



## YetoJesse (Nov 28, 2016)

banned for reminding me of that catboy we had a few years back...


----------



## EthanAddict (Nov 28, 2016)

Banned for asking me to ban you


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 29, 2016)

Banned because the paper for money does grow on trees.


----------



## Piluvr (Nov 29, 2016)

keven3477 said:


> Banned because the paper for money does grow on trees.


banned for not having location on.


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 29, 2016)

Banned for living in a lab.


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 29, 2016)

Banned for not living in a lab.


----------



## EthanAddict (Nov 29, 2016)

Banned because my 3ds is too non-hackable


----------



## Coltonamore (Dec 1, 2016)

Banned because I'm back!


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 1, 2016)

Banned because I don't know you


Sent from my 3DS using Tapatalk


----------



## xtheman (Dec 1, 2016)

Banned for 3ds on fapatalk


----------



## keven3477 (Dec 1, 2016)

Banned for losing your DSi.


----------



## EthanAddict (Dec 1, 2016)

Double banned because my guitar's hiE string broke yesterday and because I play Metallica in my guitar better.


----------



## Coltonamore (Dec 1, 2016)

Banned because I've been on this site for years, but stopped going on for awhile. I was cringy as hell when I first joined this site.


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 2, 2016)

Banned because it has become worse.


----------



## xtheman (Dec 2, 2016)

Banned for a cute avatar


----------



## Coltonamore (Dec 2, 2016)

Banned because well crap.. Are people becoming edgy now on here?


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 2, 2016)

Banned for understanding relatively quickly.


----------



## EthanAddict (Dec 2, 2016)

Banned for banning.


----------



## xtheman (Dec 2, 2016)

Banned for banning for banning


----------



## EthanAddict (Dec 2, 2016)

Banned fro banning for banning for banning


----------



## xtheman (Dec 2, 2016)

Banned for banning for banning for banning for banning


----------



## Piluvr (Dec 2, 2016)

xtheman166 said:


> Banned for banning for banning for banning for banning


Banned.


----------



## EthanAddict (Dec 2, 2016)

Banned for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning... You got the meaning(you are still banned).


----------



## Piluvr (Dec 2, 2016)

JKtar said:


> Banned for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning... You got the meaning(you are still banned).


Banned for (loop; (banning for))


----------



## EthanAddict (Dec 2, 2016)

#include <stdio.h>

int main()
{
      printf("You are banned ");
      for(;;; )
             printf("for banning ");
      return 0;
}

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Banned for liking my post(  j4f)...


----------



## GhostLatte (Dec 4, 2016)

Banned for being a newcomer.


----------



## keven3477 (Dec 4, 2016)

Banned for not being a cherry pie.


----------



## EthanAddict (Dec 4, 2016)

Banned because you are the "Fresh Prince of Lemonade"


----------



## Filo97 (Dec 12, 2016)

Banned because you are beating Red


----------



## keven3477 (Dec 12, 2016)

Banned for yoshi trying to eat a shyguy.


----------



## Filo97 (Dec 12, 2016)

keven3477 said:


> Banned for yoshi trying to eat a shyguy.


banned for being a pokemon that belongs to my favorite generation


----------



## EthanAddict (Dec 12, 2016)

Banned because you are a hacking fan(like me ).


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 14, 2016)

Banned because you are a hacking fan(like me ).


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 15, 2016)

Banned for living between three lesbians.


----------



## EthanAddict (Dec 15, 2016)

Banned because you commented his occupation on this thread.


----------



## AJS (Dec 15, 2016)

Banned because of being the "hunter in red".


----------



## DeoNaught (Dec 16, 2016)

banned because your a Newbie, and just joined yesterday


----------



## iAqua (Dec 20, 2016)

Banned because smelly.


----------



## rastsan (Dec 20, 2016)

banned for overly aggressive use of slightly sexual terms...


----------



## iAqua (Dec 20, 2016)

rastsan said:


> banned for overly aggressive use of slightly sexual terms...


that was not my intentions whatsoever...
Banned because of dirty mind.


----------



## wg93589 (Dec 20, 2016)

You are banned because you start your username with "i"


----------



## DeoNaught (Dec 20, 2016)

Banned  because you thought you were an "advanced Member"


----------



## EthanAddict (Dec 20, 2016)

Banned because you are the* GREAT LURKER OF GBATEMP*


----------



## wg93589 (Dec 20, 2016)

Banned for having a spoiler in your signature.


----------



## EthanAddict (Dec 20, 2016)

wg93589 said:


> Banned for having a spoiler in your signature.



Banned because you didn't see the video on my spoiler.


----------



## wg93589 (Dec 20, 2016)

Banned for having an unwatchable video in your sig.


----------



## EthanAddict (Dec 20, 2016)

Banned for commenting my video


----------



## wg93589 (Dec 20, 2016)

EthanAddict said:


> Banned for commenting my video


Banned for commenting on me


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 21, 2016)

wg93589 said:


> Banned for commenting on me


banned for having an image that combine sword and mario, which is impossible


----------



## DeoNaught (Dec 21, 2016)

Banned for it is possible


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 21, 2016)

DeoNaught said:


> Banned for it is possible


banned for saying the impossible is possible


----------



## DeoNaught (Dec 22, 2016)

banned for saying "impossible is possible"


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 22, 2016)

DeoNaught said:


> banned for saying "impossible is possible"


banned for misquoting me


----------



## wg93589 (Dec 22, 2016)

I have been banned for bricking a console.


----------



## DeoNaught (Dec 22, 2016)

Banned because Newcomers aren't welcomed here


----------



## wg93589 (Dec 22, 2016)

Banned for having a "give me an internets" thing in your sig.


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 22, 2016)

Banned for stupid user error bricked WiiU.


----------



## wg93589 (Dec 22, 2016)

Banned for not releasing that I already I did that one to myself.


----------



## DeoNaught (Dec 23, 2016)

Banned for being safe in Canada


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 23, 2016)

banned for not being safe in usa


----------



## DeoNaught (Dec 23, 2016)

Banned for being Between three lesbians


----------



## wg93589 (Dec 23, 2016)

Banned for reusing an old banned excuse.


----------



## DeoNaught (Dec 23, 2016)

Banned for having two 3dses instead of one


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 23, 2016)

bANNED FOR HAVING ONLY ONE 3DS


----------



## DeoNaught (Dec 23, 2016)

Banned for having all capital letters except one


----------



## wg93589 (Dec 23, 2016)

Noctosphere said:


> bANNED FOR HAVING ONLY ONE 3DS


Banned for Caps-Lock


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 23, 2016)

wg93589 said:


> Banned for Caps-Lock


banned for not banning the right person


----------



## Deleted member 408979 (Dec 24, 2016)

Noctosphere said:


> banned for not banning the right person



banned for being the right person


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 25, 2016)

banned for being a newbie


----------



## wg93589 (Dec 25, 2016)

Banned for having a signature that's longer than the post.


----------



## DeoNaught (Dec 27, 2016)

Banned for only having two medals


----------



## StarTrekVoyager (Dec 30, 2016)

Banned for reginstering on GBATemp.


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 30, 2016)

StarTrekVoyager said:


> Banned for reginstering on FurryTemp.


Banned for mispelling this website real name


----------



## CitizenSnips (Dec 30, 2016)

Banned for not noticing that he spelled "registering" wrong


----------



## DeoNaught (Dec 30, 2016)

Banned for Banning Noctosphere for not noticing that he spelled "registering" wrong


----------



## wg93589 (Dec 30, 2016)

Banned for using all caps in your spoiler titles.


----------



## SamTheSaminator (Jan 1, 2017)

wg93589 said:


> Banned for using all caps in your spoiler titles.


Banned for posting in 2016


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 1, 2017)

banned because 8-bit cookies looks disguting


----------



## SamTheSaminator (Jan 1, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because 8-bit cookies looks disguting


Banned for calling my 16-bit cookie an 8-bit cookie


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 1, 2017)

SamThiiSaminator said:


> Banned for calling my 16-bit cookie an 8-bit cookie


banned because who cares. like if there was a difference


----------



## SamTheSaminator (Jan 1, 2017)

1


Noctosphere said:


> banned because who cares. like if there was a difference


16-bit is double the resolution.


----------



## wg93589 (Jan 1, 2017)

Banned for having a seemingly random 1 in your post.


----------



## SamTheSaminator (Jan 1, 2017)

wg93589 said:


> Banned for having a seemingly random 1 in your post.


Banned for making me look lesser of intellect.


----------



## wg93589 (Jan 1, 2017)

Banned for having a Minecraft Cookie as your profile photo.


----------



## GhostLatte (Jan 1, 2017)

Banned for having a transparent profile pic.


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 1, 2017)

Banned for still having a blue hat.

This is _so 2016_


----------



## Seriel (Jan 1, 2017)

Banned for always having adorable avatars


----------



## GhostLatte (Jan 1, 2017)

Banned for being cereal.


----------



## Temix_Mixto (Jan 2, 2017)

Banned for having a like from Jackus in your comment.
(It's my first post! Hello everyone!)


----------



## Seriel (Jan 2, 2017)

Banned for having 0 posts


----------



## SamTheSaminator (Jan 2, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> Banned for having a transparent profile pic.


Banned for being vague about who you are talking to.


----------



## DeoNaught (Jan 2, 2017)

Banned for having copy-righted materiel in your profile pic


----------



## pistone (Jan 2, 2017)

banned just because im new and i want to feel shinny


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 2, 2017)

pistone said:


> banned just because im new and i want to feel shinny


banned because what you said fits too much with your pics


----------



## DeoNaught (Jan 2, 2017)

Banned because yours doesnt


----------



## Touko White (Jan 3, 2017)

banned because sega does what nintendont


----------



## rikumax25! (Jan 4, 2017)

Touko White said:


> banned because sega does what nintendont


Banned because there's no white winter here


----------



## Ricken (Jan 4, 2017)

Banned because you bothered to wear a blue santa hat regardless of the heat of not-winter


----------



## DeoNaught (Jan 6, 2017)

Banned for using RXtools,


----------



## Ricken (Jan 6, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


> Banned for using RXtools,


Banned for not noticing my spoiler inside a spoiler
(Skeith FTW)


----------



## souler92 (Jan 7, 2017)

^banned for asking way too deep life questions


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 7, 2017)

banned because i have trump deep in my !"/$%&*


----------



## Ricken (Jan 8, 2017)

Banned for illegible censorship


----------



## Touko White (Jan 8, 2017)

banned because all censorship is illegible and stupid


----------



## Ricken (Jan 8, 2017)

Banned for referencing Fates


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 8, 2017)

banned for ending a page


----------



## Ricken (Jan 8, 2017)

Banned for beginning another


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 8, 2017)

banned because thats not a good reason to ban me


----------



## Ricken (Jan 8, 2017)

Banned for questioning my judgement calls


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 8, 2017)

banned because it tookes you 3 minutes to give me an answer


----------



## Ricken (Jan 8, 2017)

Banned because I'm playing Roblox rn


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 8, 2017)

banned because you play roblox


----------



## Ricken (Jan 8, 2017)

Banned for judging my taste in games


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 8, 2017)

banned for not judging mine


----------



## Ricken (Jan 8, 2017)

Banned for giving me nothing to judge


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 8, 2017)

banned for not judging tv show i watch then


----------



## Ricken (Jan 8, 2017)

Banned for not watching The Nutshack


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 8, 2017)

*BANNED!!!*


----------



## Ricken (Jan 8, 2017)

Banned for reasonless banning
You'd make a good moderator like that


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 8, 2017)

banned because i call @p1ngpong  and @Veho


----------



## Ricken (Jan 8, 2017)

Banned for knowing their phone numbers


----------



## a_hanging_chad (Jan 11, 2017)

Banned cuz I'm new


----------



## DeoNaught (Jan 11, 2017)

Banned cause your new.


----------



## a_hanging_chad (Jan 11, 2017)

Banned because you don't like new people!


----------



## DeoNaught (Jan 12, 2017)

Banned for making a stereotype out of me,


----------



## a_hanging_chad (Jan 12, 2017)

Banned for not denying the charge.


----------



## Argo (Jan 12, 2017)

Banned for forcing me out of hibernation


----------



## DeoNaught (Jan 12, 2017)

Banned for being the 66942th post


----------



## a_hanging_chad (Jan 12, 2017)

Banned because you are supposed to be lurking


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 12, 2017)

Banned for dangling. 
You had one job, Chad. 
One Fucking Job.


----------



## a_hanging_chad (Jan 12, 2017)

Banned for noticing me senpai OWO~


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 16, 2017)

banned for hanging around


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jan 16, 2017)

Banned for your location being listed as "Between three lesbian" even though you're Canadian.


----------



## DeoNaught (Jan 16, 2017)

Banned for mmm Watcha smea


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jan 16, 2017)

Banned for having your signature removed by the staff.


----------



## DeoNaught (Jan 16, 2017)

Banned for noticing


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jan 16, 2017)

Banned for being a great lurker on GBAtemp.


----------



## Boogieboo6 (Jan 16, 2017)

Banned for making me download a midi


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jan 16, 2017)

Banned for using Chrome.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 16, 2017)

banned because who cares


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jan 16, 2017)

Banned for not giving an actual reason.


----------



## DeoNaught (Jan 16, 2017)

Banned for giving a reason that was
"not giving an actual reason."


----------



## Boogieboo6 (Jan 16, 2017)

Banned for giving a reason that was "for giving a reason that was "for not giving an actual reason."".


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jan 16, 2017)

Banned for not taking off your blue Santa hat.


----------



## Ricken (Jan 17, 2017)

Banned for never getting one


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jan 17, 2017)

Banned for not quoting @Vulpes Abnocto enough.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 17, 2017)

Banned for quoting me, GTFO!


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 17, 2017)

banned because your name end the way mine begins


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jan 17, 2017)

Banned for banning a former member of this site's staff.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 17, 2017)

banned because i dont know what former staff do on the site, even if one of them reduced my warning level


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 17, 2017)

Banned for admonishing a member for doing exactly what you just did. 

BAN BAN BAN!


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 17, 2017)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> Banned for admonishing a member for doing exactly what you just did.
> 
> BAN BAN BAN!


banned because i dont know what admonishing means


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 17, 2017)

Banned as an admonishment that you need a fucking thesaurus!


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 17, 2017)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> Banned as an admonishment that you need a fucking thesaurus!


Can i rent your signature space?
no?
BAN BAN BAN!!!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 17, 2017)

It's the meager price of $5 per day. 

Also you're banned.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 17, 2017)

BANNED FOR TRYING TO SCAM ME


----------



## Boogieboo6 (Jan 17, 2017)

Banned for Canada


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 17, 2017)

banned because trump


----------



## Boogieboo6 (Jan 17, 2017)

You're fired


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 17, 2017)

banned for not banning me


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 17, 2017)

Banned for ban evasion


----------



## iAqua (Jan 17, 2017)

banned for not being staff anymore.


----------



## a_hanging_chad (Jan 17, 2017)

Banned because you aren't Better than me, kek kek


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 17, 2017)

a_hanging_chad said:


> Banned because you aren't Better than me, kek kek


banned because he is actually (member > newcomer)


----------



## Mazamin (Jan 17, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because he is actually (member > newcomer)


Banned for having no cooler in your PC


----------



## a_hanging_chad (Jan 17, 2017)

Banned because....how the hell do you know that?!


----------



## Mazamin (Jan 17, 2017)

Banned because you don't have read @Noctosphere's signature


----------



## a_hanging_chad (Jan 17, 2017)

Banned for not considering I might be posting from mobile


----------



## DeoNaught (Jan 17, 2017)

Banned because you might be posting on mobile


----------



## Calafska (Jan 22, 2017)

Banned @DeoNaught because you used a joke twice


----------



## DeoNaught (Jan 26, 2017)

Banned for joining on friday


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jan 26, 2017)

banned for being on the Edge of the line


----------



## DeoNaught (Jan 26, 2017)

Banned for being the Elyos Of The Abyss


----------



## Zero72463 (Jan 26, 2017)

Banned for having Internets in your sig.


----------



## DeoNaught (Jan 26, 2017)

banned for not having wows in your sig


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jan 27, 2017)

banned for joining in 2016


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 27, 2017)

Banned for joining in 2014.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jan 27, 2017)

Banned because I joined in 2015, not 2014


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 27, 2017)

Banned for noticing my mistake.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jan 27, 2017)

Banned for loving red wine


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 31, 2017)

Banned for coming from australia like my cousin in law


----------



## DeoNaught (Jan 31, 2017)

Banned for having Pcs and consoles. one or the other bruh


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Feb 1, 2017)

Banned for having 681 Messages


----------



## DeoNaught (Feb 1, 2017)

banned for only having 3 metals


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 1, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


> banned for only having 3 metals


banned because im the reply #67000 and not you


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Feb 1, 2017)

Banned because I wanted to ban DeoNaught for spelling Medals wrong


----------



## Erikku (Feb 2, 2017)

banned cuz medals is capitalized for some reason


----------



## DeoNaught (Feb 2, 2017)

Banned because Medals are capitalized


----------



## Imacaredformy2ds (Feb 4, 2017)

You are banned because of that creepy-ass profile pic
I can't see it well because of iPad night shift smh


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Feb 4, 2017)

Banned for using an iPad


----------



## DeoNaught (Feb 4, 2017)

banned for NOT using an ipad


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Feb 4, 2017)

Banned for having a quote in your signature


----------



## C0mm4nd_ (Feb 4, 2017)

Banned for banning someone


----------



## Imacaredformy2ds (Feb 5, 2017)

Banned for banning someone when banning someone
Wait that made no sense


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Feb 5, 2017)

Banned for not making sense


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 5, 2017)

banned for making too much sense


----------



## Molina (Feb 6, 2017)

banned for not banning yourself


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 6, 2017)

Banned for looking like Albus Dumbledore.


----------



## Edrian (Feb 6, 2017)

Banned for being cyute <3


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 6, 2017)

Banned for being even cyuter ❤


----------



## Imacaredformy2ds (Feb 6, 2017)

Banned because fur
This is not an attack on your preferences or furries in general I swear


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Feb 6, 2017)

Banned for white background in your avatar


----------



## keven3477 (Feb 6, 2017)

Banned for being a gbatemp addict.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Feb 6, 2017)

banned for being a Fresh Prince of Lemonade


----------



## keven3477 (Feb 6, 2017)

banned for better time/post ratio than me. 1.5yrs /2,000 post to 5yrs/850 posts.


----------



## Molina (Feb 6, 2017)

banned for not shitposting enough to keep a good time/post ratio.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Feb 6, 2017)

Banned cause rip you


----------



## keven3477 (Feb 6, 2017)

Banned for Dumbledore.

Banned for Ninja-ing me.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Feb 6, 2017)

Banned cause Molina ninja'd me then I ninja'd you


----------



## medoli900 (Feb 8, 2017)

Banned because you have more post than me while I joined way earlier.


----------



## Imacaredformy2ds (Feb 8, 2017)

Banned because Emma Skye


----------



## medoli900 (Feb 8, 2017)

Banned because Gen 3


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Feb 8, 2017)

Banned cause Lavender Town


----------



## Imacaredformy2ds (Feb 8, 2017)

Banned because gen 7 (?


----------



## DeoNaught (Feb 8, 2017)

Banned for Having a 2ds instead of a 3ds


----------



## Imacaredformy2ds (Feb 8, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


> Banned for Having a 2ds instead of a 3ds


I've both actually


----------



## DeoNaught (Feb 8, 2017)

DETAINED


----------



## medoli900 (Feb 8, 2017)

Banned because one word post


----------



## keven3477 (Feb 9, 2017)

Banned for five words.


----------



## DeoNaught (Feb 9, 2017)

Banned because I found somewhere that YOU could never find


----------



## Imacaredformy2ds (Feb 9, 2017)

Banned because I want to


----------



## wg93589 (Feb 9, 2017)

Banned for combining words.


----------



## medoli900 (Feb 9, 2017)

Banned because no 7 in your post count.


----------



## LennyMcLennington (Feb 15, 2017)

medoli900 said:


> Banned because no 7 in your post count.


Banned for Le Méme.


----------



## Ricken (Feb 15, 2017)

Banned for only posting in the EoF/General Off Topic


----------



## medoli900 (Feb 15, 2017)

Banned because not working spoiler in the signature.


----------



## Ricken (Feb 15, 2017)

medoli900 said:


> Banned because not working spoiler in the signature.


Banned for not feeling the pain of broken sig spoilers


----------



## medoli900 (Feb 16, 2017)

Banned for pointing me out that I do not have a heart.


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 16, 2017)

banned for playing 3ds in your avatar


----------



## Xandrid (Feb 16, 2017)

banned for being Canadian, eh


----------



## OsQ_Oscar (Feb 16, 2017)

banned for applying an unban request for being banned


----------



## keven3477 (Feb 16, 2017)

Banned because I've never seen you before.


----------



## OsQ_Oscar (Feb 16, 2017)

banned for visiting this site from china and attempt to unban myself from being banned for asking copyright material


----------



## Retinal_FAILURE (Feb 16, 2017)

banned for posting about a country other than the only country in the world that matters.


----------



## Molina (Feb 16, 2017)

banned for believing your contry is the only one that matters.


----------



## OsQ_Oscar (Feb 16, 2017)

banned for attempting to prove that piracy in china doesn't matter how reckless you're doing right now won't send you to prison


----------



## wg93589 (Feb 16, 2017)

*Banned for breaking site rules*


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 16, 2017)

wg93589 said:


> *Banned for breaking site rules*


*Banned for not*


----------



## medoli900 (Feb 16, 2017)

Banned for not knowing that the gif that is my avatar exist since 2007, 3 years before the 3DS announcement.


----------



## Filo97 (Feb 16, 2017)

medoli900 said:


> Banned for not knowing that the gif that is my avatar exist since 2007, 3 years before the 3DS announcement.


banned because i knew that


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 16, 2017)

Filo97 said:


> banned because i knew that


banned because i didnt


----------



## Filo97 (Feb 16, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because i didnt


banned because your photo is a dog and i like dogs


----------



## medoli900 (Feb 16, 2017)

Banned because he likes dogs
(Husky and Half-Wolves are great though)


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 16, 2017)

medoli900 said:


> Banned because he likes dogs
> (Husky and Half-Wolves are great though)


Unbanned because yes, half-wolves are the best


----------



## DeoNaught (Feb 17, 2017)

Banned because you cant unban


----------



## medoli900 (Feb 17, 2017)

Banned because don't know that you can remove ban when you're an admin.


----------



## Imacaredformy2ds (Feb 17, 2017)

Banned just because I want to


----------



## souler92 (Feb 17, 2017)

banned for the stupid blue bird


----------



## Imacaredformy2ds (Feb 17, 2017)

Banned for having color blindness 
It's P U R P L E


----------



## Ricken (Feb 17, 2017)

Banned for aesthetically typing purple


----------



## xtheman (Feb 18, 2017)

Banned for reasons


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 18, 2017)

xtheman166 said:


> Banned for reasons


banned for chaging avatar
I DIDNT RECOGNISE YOU AT FIRST


----------



## OsQ_Oscar (Feb 18, 2017)

banned for starting to tell people there's a warez site for downloading call **THAT ISO SITE**
banned for it's bad to teach people start pirating


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 18, 2017)

OsQ_Oscar said:


> banned for starting to tell people there's a warez site for downloading call **THAT ISO SITE**
> banned for it's bad to teach people start pirating


banned because i never did that


----------



## OsQ_Oscar (Feb 18, 2017)

banned for telling people that oscar got punished for asking for links to copyrighted content and give evidence on his own initiative


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 18, 2017)

OsQ_Oscar said:


> banned for telling people that oscar got punished for asking for links to copyrighted content and give evidence on his own initiative


banned because youre not part of darktemp masterrace


----------



## Imacaredformy2ds (Feb 18, 2017)

Banned because your avatar looks like my doggo


----------



## medoli900 (Feb 18, 2017)

Banned because username one letter too long.


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 18, 2017)

medoli900 said:


> Banned because username one letter too long.


banned for stealing someone else signature (i cant remember who)


----------



## medoli900 (Feb 18, 2017)

Banned for not being in the SOONᵀᴹ bandwagon


----------



## OsQ_Oscar (Feb 19, 2017)

banned for continuously evading term of use in the forum


----------



## Imacaredformy2ds (Feb 19, 2017)

OsQ_Oscar said:


> banned for continuously evading term of use in the forum


Banned because of that English and not reading the site's rules. (You asked for warez once)


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 19, 2017)

banned because you keep changing avatar


----------



## proflayton123 (Feb 26, 2017)

Banned for having a triggering photo


----------



## medoli900 (Feb 26, 2017)

Banned because profile pic for ants.


----------



## OsQ_Oscar (Feb 27, 2017)

banned for being a bad boy continuously breaking the gbatemp forum rules and get too much warning
banned for access to computer with criminal or dishonest intent“不诚实使用电脑”in hong kong china
banned for 破坏计算机信息系统罪 The crime of destruction of computer information systems in mainland china


----------



## OsQ_Oscar (Feb 27, 2017)

banned for being chinese citizen can condone piracy no matter how serious the behaviour of copyright infringement is , never get into any law enforcement issues


----------



## medoli900 (Feb 27, 2017)

Banned for double-post.
Also banned because wat?
I have 0 warning btw XD


----------



## DeoNaught (Feb 27, 2017)

Banned because we don't know if you have zero warnings


----------



## medoli900 (Mar 1, 2017)

Banned because is right.


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 1, 2017)

Banned because it's not soon yet.


----------



## medoli900 (Mar 1, 2017)

Banned because has left.


----------



## Filo97 (Mar 5, 2017)

banned because this is the 3355th page


----------



## OsQ_Oscar (Mar 6, 2017)

banned for committing technical crime to evade rules


----------



## Imacaredformy2ds (Mar 6, 2017)

Banned for being a fucking dumbass that speaks BROKENNO ENGRISHUU


----------



## medoli900 (Mar 7, 2017)

Banned for not spelling "engurishu" properly.


----------



## Ricken (Mar 7, 2017)

Banned for creating the spelling of a gibberish word


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 7, 2017)

banned cuz Porkymen


----------



## Imacaredformy2ds (Mar 7, 2017)

Banned because doesn't like Porkymen


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 7, 2017)

banned cuz you made me google porkyman


----------



## Imacaredformy2ds (Mar 7, 2017)

Banned because you should be grateful for introducing you to the world of porkyman


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 7, 2017)

Banned cuz no, im ungrateful


----------



## Boogieboo6 (Mar 7, 2017)

Banned for not banning yourself


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 7, 2017)

banned because this is getting old


----------



## Boogieboo6 (Mar 7, 2017)

Banned because memes never die


----------



## Minox (Mar 7, 2017)

Banned because I just killed them


----------



## Ricken (Mar 7, 2017)

Banned for not having your avy match your staff role color


----------



## Minox (Mar 7, 2017)

Banned because there wasn't any purple avatars like this that I could rip off


----------



## xtheman (Mar 7, 2017)

Banned cause supervisor


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 7, 2017)

banned for changing of avatar


Spoiler



*AGAIN*


----------



## keven3477 (Mar 8, 2017)

Banned for having a spoiler in your post.


----------



## Master Dimentio (Mar 12, 2017)

You are banned because I am a fucking asshole and I don't like you.


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 19, 2017)

Banned for hiding behind a mask.


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 19, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> Banned for hiding behind a mask.


banned for ruinning my fantasm


----------



## OsQ_Oscar (Mar 19, 2017)

Banned for being an ignorable person who keeps evading copyright laws without feeling ashamed


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 19, 2017)

OsQ_Oscar said:


> Banned for being an ignorable person who keeps evading copyright laws without feeling ashamed


banned because wut? care to xplain?!


----------



## OsQ_Oscar (Mar 19, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because wut? care to xplain?!


Banned for attempting to post links about piracy site which is not allowed on this forum
(*like using various of way to access youtube in china*)


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 19, 2017)

OsQ_Oscar said:


> Banned for attempting to post links about piracy site which is not allowed on this forum
> (*like using various of way to access youtube in china*)


banned for false accusation


----------



## Ricken (Mar 27, 2017)

Banned because this thread has been dead for 15 days
Also moon furries


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 27, 2017)

Ricken said:


> Banned because this thread has been dead for 15 days
> Also moon furries


banned because you counted wrong, certainly not 15 days


----------



## Dionicio3 (Mar 27, 2017)

Banned because B A N N E D


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 27, 2017)

ban yourself
too lazy to care for a reason


----------



## Master Dimentio (Apr 2, 2017)

You're banned for not liking Undertale.

And even if you did I'd just ban you for something else anyways.


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 2, 2017)

MasterDimentio said:


> You're banned for not liking Undertale.
> 
> And even if you did I'd just ban you for something else anyways.


banned because i actually dont care about undertale


----------



## Master Dimentio (Apr 2, 2017)

Banned because I don't care if you don't care about Undertale, I'm banning you anyways.


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 2, 2017)

MasterDimentio said:


> Banned because I don't care if you don't care about Undertale, I'm banning you anyways.


ban yourself


----------



## Boogieboo6 (Apr 3, 2017)

Banned for reviving dead memes


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 3, 2017)

Boogieboo6 said:


> Banned for reviving dead memes


banned because, errr... what?


----------



## Boogieboo6 (Apr 3, 2017)

BANNED FOR NOT UNDERSTANDING YOUR BANS


----------



## Dionicio3 (Apr 3, 2017)

Boogieboo6 said:


> BANNED FOR NOT UNDERSTANDING YOUR BANS


Banned for a6f2b2df29609876b609c318bdbdf9a1


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 3, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Banned for a6f2b2df29609876b609c318bdbdf9a1


banned because i get this
¦ò²ß)`v¶   Ã½½ù¡


----------



## Dionicio3 (Apr 3, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because i get this
> ¦ò²ß)`v¶   Ã½½ù¡


Banned because it says "banned"


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 3, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Banned because it says "banned"


i ban you as a thanks you


----------



## Dionicio3 (Apr 3, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> i ban you as a thanks you


I'll ban you because you're welcome


----------



## Boogieboo6 (Apr 3, 2017)

Banned for being polite


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 3, 2017)

banned for not being polite and not explaining me what old meme i have revived


----------



## thomasnet (Apr 4, 2017)

I ban you because you don't understand


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 4, 2017)

thomasnet said:


> I ban you because you don't understand


Banned for having only a green medal


----------



## thomasnet (Apr 4, 2017)

Banned because that's not funny


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 4, 2017)

Banned for being a newcomer


----------



## thomasnet (Apr 4, 2017)

Banned for being a member


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 4, 2017)

thomasnet said:


> Banned for being a member


thats still better than you
*BANNED*


----------



## Dionicio3 (Apr 7, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> thats still better than you
> *BANNED*


^Banned for leaving.










(yay)


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 8, 2017)

Banned for cute skiddo.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Apr 8, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Banned for cute skidoo.


Banned for not spelling Skiddo correctly


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 8, 2017)

Banned for correcting me.


----------



## zacchi4k (Apr 8, 2017)

Banned for not spelling words right the first time.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Apr 8, 2017)

Zacchi4k said:


> Banned for not spelling words right the first time.


Banned for being an old Mac


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 8, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Banned for being an old Mac


BANNED for TRYING to get OUR MONEY for YOUR 3DS
_*SAVE AND BUY IT YOURSELF*_


----------



## Dionicio3 (Apr 8, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> BANNED for TRYING to get OUR MONEY for YOUR 3DS
> _*SAVE AND BUY IT YOURSELF*_


Banned for wtf


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 8, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Banned for wtf


banned because of your signature


----------



## Dionicio3 (Apr 8, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because of your signature


Banned because it's optional


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 8, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Banned because it's optional


banned because you dont tell us what we would get in return


----------



## Dionicio3 (Apr 8, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because you dont tell us what we would get in return


Banned for getting a cookie in return.


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 8, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Banned for getting a cookie in return.


banned because I dont use cookie with my browser


----------



## Dionicio3 (Apr 8, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because I dont use cookie with my browser


Banned for banned for banned for banned for banned for banned for banned for banned for banned for banned for banned for banned for banned for banned for banned for banned for banned for banned for banned for banned for banned for banned for banned for banned for banned for banned for banned


----------



## Minox (Apr 8, 2017)

Banned for not giving a good reason for banning Noctosphere


----------



## Dionicio3 (Apr 8, 2017)

Minox said:


> Banned for not giving a good reason for banning Noctosphere


Banned for me not being creative


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 8, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Banned for me not being creative


banned for banning the guy who defended me


----------



## Dionicio3 (Apr 8, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> banned for banning the guy who defended me


banned for emoticon overuse


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 8, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> banned for emoticon overuse


banned for


----------



## Dionicio3 (Apr 8, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> banned for


Banned for big yellow wall


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 8, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Banned for big yellow wall


banned for not noticing the creep emoticon amongst all those angry emoticon


----------



## Dionicio3 (Apr 8, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> banned for not noticing the creep emoticon amongst all those angry emoticon


Banned for no creep in that wall

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Dionicio3 said:


> Banned for no creep in that wall


banned for me being blind


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 8, 2017)

Banned cuz theres one


----------



## Dionicio3 (Apr 8, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> Banned cuz theres one


banned for not seeing I corrected myself


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 8, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> banned for not seeing I corrected myself


Banned


----------



## zacchi4k (Apr 9, 2017)

Banned because you're crying


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 9, 2017)

Zacchi4k said:


> Banned because you're crying


banned for being a shitty old mac


----------



## Dionicio3 (Apr 9, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> banned for being a shitty old mac


Banned for calling him shitty


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 9, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Banned for calling him shitty


banned because you called him shitty first
(old, shitty, for a computer its the same)


----------



## Dionicio3 (Apr 9, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because you called him shitty first
> (old, shitty, for a computer its the same)


Banned for thinking those are the same, because they are not (I still sometimes use win98 computers)


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 9, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Banned for thinking those are the same, because they are not (I still sometimes use win98 computers)


banned for using a shitty windows (even back in 98)


----------



## Dionicio3 (Apr 9, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> banned for using a shitty windows (even back in 98)


Banned because win98 was epic


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 9, 2017)

banned cuz win95 was epic
win98 was a faillure like vista


----------



## Dionicio3 (Apr 9, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> banned cuz win95 was epic
> win98 was a faillure like vista


Banned for having false info:
http://windowsitpro.com/windows-server/windows-98-rockets-1998-sales-25-million


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 9, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Banned for having false info:
> http://windowsitpro.com/windows-server/windows-98-rockets-1998-sales-25-million


banned because sales doesnt confirm anything back in 98 (almost no one had internet back then, so infos about its flaws wasnt very spread)


----------



## Dionicio3 (Apr 9, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because sales doesnt confirm anything back in 98 (almost no one had internet back then, so infos about its flaws wasnt very spread)


Banned because win98 was still just a very good OS


----------



## souler92 (Apr 9, 2017)

all banned because of speaking about an historical OS thats not relevant to the mainstream


----------



## Dionicio3 (Apr 9, 2017)

souler92 said:


> all banned because of speaking about an historical OS thats not relevant to the mainstream


Banned because trump in your profile


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 9, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Banned because trump in your profile


banned because pokemon in your profile


----------



## Dionicio3 (Apr 9, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because pokemon in your profile


Banned because moon in you profile


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 9, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Banned because moon in you profile


banned for not banning me for furries in my profile, like the fucking racist you are


----------



## Dionicio3 (Apr 9, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> banned for not banning me for furries in my profile, like the fucking racist you are


Banned because how am I racist?


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 9, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Banned because how am I racist?


banned because you hate furries


----------



## Dionicio3 (Apr 9, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because you hate furries


Banned because I have some IRL furry friends


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 9, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Banned because I have some IRL furry friends


banned cuz you hate them


----------



## Dionicio3 (Apr 9, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> banned cuz you hate them


Banned because I don't hate them


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 9, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Banned because I don't hate them


banned because no one on this site has IRL friends


----------



## Dionicio3 (Apr 9, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because no one on this site has IRL friends


Banned because I do have IRL friends, maybe it's just you who doesn't


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 9, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Banned because I do have IRL friends, maybe it's just you who doesn't


Banned because you dont seem to understand my sense of humor 

(last post for today, cya)


----------



## Dionicio3 (Apr 9, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> Banned because you dont seem to understand my sense of humor
> 
> (last post for today, cya)


Banned because that was supposed to be humorous?


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Apr 11, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Banned because that was supposed to be humorous?


Banned for ever respecting Bill Gates at all.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Apr 11, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> Banned for ever respecting Bill Gates at all.


Banned because ;o;


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Apr 11, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Banned because ;o;


Banned for not giving an actual reason for banning me.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Apr 11, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> Banned for not giving an actual reason for banning me.


Banned because i suck at getting reasons


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Apr 11, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Banned because i suck at getting reasons


Banned for banning me because of your personal problems that I'd have no idea about.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Apr 11, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> Banned for banning me because of your personal problems that I'd have no idea about.


Banned because lel


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Apr 11, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Banned because lel


Banned for being just as cancerous as the dab.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Apr 11, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> Banned for being just as cancerous as the dab.


Banned because nothing can be as cancerous as the dab


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Apr 11, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Banned because nothing can be as cancerous as the dab


Banned for lying about both memes and yourself.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Apr 11, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> Banned for lying about both memes and yourself.


Banned because I'm like looking at 4 direct threads


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Apr 11, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Banned because I'm like looking at 4 direct threads


Banned for again banning me because of your personal problems that I'd have no idea about.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Apr 11, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> Banned for again banning me because of your personal problems that I'd have no idea about.


Banned because this is getting boring


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Apr 11, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Banned because this is getting boring


Banned for not playing Fatal Relations.


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 12, 2017)

Banned because i don't smea.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Apr 12, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Banned because i don't smea.


Banned for being a prince of lemonade


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 12, 2017)

Banned for having one medal less than me.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Apr 12, 2017)

Banned for smiling


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 12, 2017)

Banned because i just noticed your skiddo waifu in your sig.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Apr 12, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Banned because i just noticed your skiddo waifu in your sig.


Banned for looking at my sig


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Apr 12, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Banned for looking at my sig


Banned for looking at your sig


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 12, 2017)

Banned because i feel you were part of the temp before feb 26 2017 as another account. (Honestly the first impression of you)

Banned for ninjaing me.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Apr 12, 2017)

Banned because I've been here for longer than your specified date.

Banned for making yourself look dumb.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Apr 12, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Banned because i feel you were part of the temp before feb 26 2017 as another account. (Honestly the first impression of you)


Banned because I was never part of the temp before feb 26, 2017


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 12, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Banned because I was never part of the temp before feb 26, 2017


Banned because, Sure ... I believe you (sarcasm)


----------



## Dionicio3 (Apr 12, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Banned because, Sure ... I believe you (sarcasm)


Banned because I'm really not joking


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 12, 2017)

Unbanned, because now i do believe you then.

Banned again for making me unban you.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Apr 12, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Unbanned, because now i do believe you then.
> 
> Banned again for making me unbann you.


Banned because contradictions


----------



## Ricken (Apr 12, 2017)

Banned for not having an avy of at least 200 by 200 px


----------



## Dionicio3 (Apr 13, 2017)

Ricken said:


> Banned for not having an avy of at least 200 by 200 px


Banned because for some reason I can't change my avatar


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 13, 2017)

Banned because I cant seem to buy your _Life Secrets DLC _in your signature.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Apr 13, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Banned because I cant seem to buy your _Life Secrets DLC _in your signature.


Banned because you need to buy the season pass


----------



## Seriel (Apr 13, 2017)

Banned for liking Skiddos


----------



## Dionicio3 (Apr 13, 2017)

Banned for not liking skiddos


----------



## Seriel (Apr 13, 2017)

Banned for not giving me the Life Secrets DLC for free


----------



## Dionicio3 (Apr 13, 2017)

Seriel said:


> Banned for not giving me the Life Secrets DLC for free


Banned because why would I specifically give it to you?


----------



## Seriel (Apr 13, 2017)

Banned because logic


----------



## Dionicio3 (Apr 13, 2017)

Seriel said:


> Banned because logic


Banned because your logic is invalid


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 13, 2017)

Banned for not preferring Deerlings.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Apr 13, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Banned for not preferring Deerlings.


Banned because Skiddo is god


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 14, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Banned because Skiddo is god


banned because skiddo are devil and trash


----------



## Dionicio3 (Apr 14, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because skiddo are devil and trash


banned because no u


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 14, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> banned because no u


banned because no u


----------



## Dionicio3 (Apr 14, 2017)

Banned for copying me


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 14, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Banned for copying me


banned for copying me


----------



## SANIC (Apr 14, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because no u


Banned because furries are trash


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 14, 2017)

SANIC said:


> Banned because furries are trash


banned for giving false information


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 14, 2017)

Banned because I couldn't tell what your avatar is until I clicked it.


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 14, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Banned because I couldn't tell what your avatar is until I clicked it.


i ban youif you dont admit shes hot


----------



## Dionicio3 (Apr 14, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> i ban youif you dont admit shes hot


banned because she is not hot


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 14, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> banned because she is not hot


banned because your waifu is ugly


----------



## Dionicio3 (Apr 14, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because your waifu is ugly


banned because your waifu is ugly


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 14, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> banned because your waifu is ugly


fuck you!
banned!


----------



## Dionicio3 (Apr 14, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> fuck you!
> banned!


banned because you got triggered by something on the EoF


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 14, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> banned because you got triggered by something on the EoF


banned cuz you dont even know who my waifu is (its not my avatar)


----------



## Dionicio3 (Apr 14, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> banned cuz you dont even know who my waifu is (its not my avatar)


banned because you never told me


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 14, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> banned because you never told me


banned because you banned me because my waiify is ugly when you dont even know who she is


----------



## Dionicio3 (Apr 14, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because you banned me because my waiify is ugly when you dont even know who she is


banned because I'm MAGICAL


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 14, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> banned because I'm MAGICAL


banned because youre not, youre just a pretty little liar


----------



## Dionicio3 (Apr 14, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because youre not, youre just a pretty little liar


Banned because what?


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 14, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Banned because what?


banned because pretty little liar is a tv show (even though i dont watch it)


----------



## SANIC (Apr 15, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because pretty little liar is a tv show (even though i dont watch it)


Banned because you didn't watch a banned show


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 18, 2017)

Banned for bad sonic drawing.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Apr 18, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Banned for bad sonic drawing.


Banned for reasons


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 18, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Banned for reasons


Banned for even bigger reasons.


----------



## SamTheSaminator (Apr 18, 2017)

Banned for creating decent postfarm ideas

Sent from my SM-G901F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dionicio3 (Apr 18, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Banned for even bigger reasons.


Banned for how big are your reaons? ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 18, 2017)

Banned for Skiddo sized reasons.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Apr 18, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Banned for Skiddo sized reasons.


banned for ok


----------



## Roify (Apr 18, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> banned for ok


you are banned because of the shell, It can give people epileptic strokes .c.!


----------



## bennyman123abc (Apr 19, 2017)

Roify said:


> you are banned because of the shell, It can give people epileptic strokes .c.!


You are banned for calling Linux "slackware"


----------



## Roify (Apr 19, 2017)

bennyman123abc said:


> You are banned for calling Linux "slackware"


you are banned because its actually a distro :^)


----------



## bennyman123abc (Apr 19, 2017)

Roify said:


> you are banned because its actually a distro :^)


You're banned for correcting my ignorance


----------



## Roify (Apr 19, 2017)

bennyman123abc said:


> You're banned for correcting my ignorance


you are banned because you made me lawl


----------



## bennyman123abc (Apr 19, 2017)

Roify said:


> you are banned because you made me lawl


You are banned for being a GBATemp Newbie


----------



## Ricken (Apr 19, 2017)

Banned for not thinking he's David


----------



## Roify (Apr 19, 2017)

bennyman123abc said:


> You are banned for being a GBATemp Newbie


you are banned because Im actually davidosky99

/s



Ricken said:


> Banned for not thinking he's David


banned for knowing the truth :^)


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 19, 2017)

Roify said:


> you are banned because Im actually davidosky99
> 
> /s
> 
> ...



Banned because I knew it. The avatar gave it away.


----------



## fedehda (Apr 20, 2017)

Banned only because I say it.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Apr 26, 2017)

fedehda said:


> Banned only because I say it.


Banned because this thread was dying


----------



## Enovale (Apr 26, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Banned because this thread was dying



Banned becuase your name has too many i-s and o-s


----------



## Dionicio3 (Apr 26, 2017)

ElijahZAwesome said:


> Banned becuase your name has too many i-s and o-s


Banned because that is racist to i-s and o-s


----------



## Enovale (Apr 26, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Banned because that is racist to i-s and o-s



Banned becuase a racist mind is a racist kind


----------



## Dionicio3 (Apr 26, 2017)

ElijahZAwesome said:


> Banned becuase a racist mind is a racist kind


Banned because a racist kind is a racist find.


----------



## Enovale (Apr 26, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Banned because a racist kind is a racist find.



Banned becuase that doesn't make sense


----------



## Dionicio3 (Apr 26, 2017)

ElijahZAwesome said:


> Banned becuase that doesn't make sense


Banned because it's in the EoF, so of course it will not make any sense


----------



## Enovale (Apr 26, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Banned because it's in the EoF, so of course it will not make any sense



Banned becuase your avatar isn't meme enough


----------



## Dionicio3 (Apr 26, 2017)

ElijahZAwesome said:


> Banned becuase your avatar isn't meme enough


Banned because Skiddo is bae


----------



## Enovale (Apr 26, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Banned because Skiddo is bae



Banned because I'm too lazy to look up what skiddo is


----------



## Dionicio3 (Apr 26, 2017)

ElijahZAwesome said:


> Banned because I'm too lazy to look up what skiddo is


Banned because my profile is a Skiddo, and Skiddo is a Pokemon, the best Pokemon, and I want to marry one


----------



## Enovale (Apr 26, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Banned because my profile is a Skiddo, and Skiddo is a Pokemon, the best Pokemon, and I want to marry one



Banned because your a skiddo

I stopped playing Pokémon after black 2


----------



## fedehda (Apr 26, 2017)

ElijahZAwesome said:


> Banned because your a skiddo
> 
> I stopped playing Pokémon after black 2


Banned because you didn't play Sun/Moon


----------



## Enovale (Apr 26, 2017)

fedehda said:


> Banned because you didn't play Sun/Moon


Banned becuase I can't think of a comeback


----------



## Stephano (Apr 27, 2017)

"You are banned because you have a differing opinion" - NeoGaf


----------



## fedehda (Apr 28, 2017)

Stephano said:


> "You are banned because you have a differing opinion" - NeoGaf


Banned because I liked your Signature but don't like Ganondorf (?)


----------



## Dionicio3 (Apr 28, 2017)

fedehda said:


> Banned because I liked your Signature but don't like Ganondorf (?)


Banned because you contradict your self


----------



## Enovale (Apr 28, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Banned because you contradict your self


Banned because you contradict contradictories


----------



## Stephano (Apr 28, 2017)

fedehda said:


> Banned because I liked your Signature but don't like Ganondorf (?)


You are banned because you confused me.


----------



## fedehda (Apr 28, 2017)

Stephano said:


> You are banned because you confused me.


Banned because you didn't banned the one who posted before you.


----------



## Enovale (Apr 28, 2017)

fedehda said:


> Banned because you didn't banned the one who posted before you.


Banned for incorrect grammar


----------



## fedehda (Apr 28, 2017)

ElijahZAwesome said:


> Banned for incorrect grammar


Banned for being the king of Grammar

EDIT: Thanks. I've noticed later when I read it again, lol

EDIT 2: I've made another mistake in the EDIT 1.


----------



## Enovale (Apr 28, 2017)

fedehda said:


> Banned for being the king of Grammar
> 
> EDIT: Thanks. I've noticed later when I read it again, lol


Banned for incorrectly calling me the king, I'm just OCD


----------



## fedehda (Apr 28, 2017)

ElijahZAwesome said:


> Banned for incorrectly calling me the king, I'm just OCD


Banned for not being the king.

PS: I'm kind of OCD too.


----------



## Enovale (Apr 28, 2017)

fedehda said:


> Banned for not being the king.
> 
> PS: I'm kind of OCD too.


Banned for being similar to me


----------



## fedehda (Apr 28, 2017)

ElijahZAwesome said:


> Banned for being similar to me


Banned because I have Mirror Force (The Yu-Gi-Oh!'s card) in my deck.


----------



## Enovale (Apr 28, 2017)

fedehda said:


> Banned because I have Mirror Force (The Yu-Gi-Oh!'s card) in my deck.


Banned for playing yu-gi-oh!


----------



## fedehda (Apr 28, 2017)

ElijahZAwesome said:


> Banned for playing yu-gi-oh!


Banned for being a Yu-Gi-Oh! racist.


----------



## Enovale (Apr 28, 2017)

fedehda said:


> Banned for being a Yu-Gi-Oh! racist.


Banned for being a huge nerd and defending yu-gi-oh

All of this is jk I'm just making up a reason


----------



## fedehda (Apr 29, 2017)

ElijahZAwesome said:


> Banned for being a huge nerd and defending yu-gi-oh
> 
> All of this is jk I'm just making up a reason


I know. Banned because of being too honest. 

(Funny, I haven't played YuGioh for years until yesterday when a friend came to my house with his cards, xD)


----------



## PrincessLillie (May 2, 2017)

fedehda said:


> I know. Banned because of being too honest.
> 
> (Funny, I haven't played YuGioh for years until yesterday when a friend came to my house with his cards, xD)


Banned for not playing Yu-Gi-Oh for years.


----------



## Stephano (May 2, 2017)

sks316 said:


> Banned for not playing Yu-Gi-Oh for years.


Banned for not respecting other peoples interests.

JK, i don't really care. I'm just here for the lols.


----------



## Seriel (May 2, 2017)

Banned for causing the 67297th unjust ban in this thread.


----------



## DeoNaught (May 2, 2017)

Banned for not caring


----------



## PrincessLillie (May 2, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


> Banned for not caring


Banned for lurking


----------



## DeoNaught (May 2, 2017)

sks316 said:


> Banned for lurking


Banned because you were going to "Gbatemp" me


----------



## PrincessLillie (May 2, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


> Banned because you were going to "Gbatemp" me


Banned for using GBAtemp as an adjective


----------



## PrincessLillie (May 3, 2017)

sks316 said:


> Banned for using GBAtemp as an adjective


Banned for being a grammar Nazi

o wait


----------



## DeoNaught (May 3, 2017)

Banned because you just banned yourself


----------



## PrincessLillie (May 3, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


> Banned because you just banned yourself


Banned because you pointed it out.


----------



## DeoNaught (May 3, 2017)

Banned because you wont stop quoting


----------



## PrincessLillie (May 3, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


> Banned because you wont stop quoting


Banned because you won't quote


----------



## Alkéryn (May 3, 2017)

sks316 said:


> Banned because you won't quote


Banned because your signature take more place than your post
also the joycon gif should be at bottom left


----------



## PrincessLillie (May 3, 2017)

Alkéryn said:


> Banned because your signature take more place than your post
> also the joycon gif should be at bottom left


Banned for making fun of my signature


----------



## Alkéryn (May 3, 2017)

sks316 said:


> Banned for making fun of my signature


Banned for not understanding my point 
your signature is great, i just have ocd and the joycon gif's posisiton dosen't feel right :^)


----------



## PrincessLillie (May 3, 2017)

Alkéryn said:


> Banned for not understanding my point
> your signature is great, i just have ocd and the joycon gif's posisiton dosen't feel right :^)


Banned for having OCD.
And the Joy-Con's position seems fine to me.


----------



## Dionicio3 (May 3, 2017)

sks316 said:


> Banned for having OCD.
> And the Joy-Con's position seems fine to me.


Banned for fighting


----------



## PrincessLillie (May 3, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Banned for fighting


Banned for intervening.


----------



## Dionicio3 (May 3, 2017)

sks316 said:


> Banned for intervening.


Banned for having a Mii avatar


----------



## PrincessLillie (May 3, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Banned for having a Mii avatar


Banned for having a Skiddo avatar


----------



## Alkéryn (May 3, 2017)

sks316 said:


> Banned for having a Skiddo avatar


Banned for disliking skiddo


----------



## PrincessLillie (May 3, 2017)

Alkéryn said:


> Banned for disliking skiddo


Banned for assuming I dislike Skiddo when I don't.


----------



## fedehda (May 3, 2017)

sks316 said:


> Banned for assuming I dislike Skiddo when I don't.


Banned for liking Skiddo


----------



## EthanAddict (May 3, 2017)

fedehda said:


> Banned for liking Skiddo



Banned for having a Venom Snake avatar.


----------



## PrincessLillie (May 3, 2017)

EthanAddict said:


> Banned for having a Venom Snake avatar.


Banned for using Linux


----------



## Seriel (May 3, 2017)

sks316 said:


> Banned for using Linux


Banned for not using Linux


----------



## PrincessLillie (May 3, 2017)

Seriel said:


> Banned for not using Linux


Banned for being at _that ISO site_


----------



## Seriel (May 3, 2017)

sks316 said:


> Banned for being at _that ISO site_


Banned for mentioning that iso site


----------



## PrincessLillie (May 3, 2017)

Seriel said:


> Banned for mentioning that iso site


Banned for having contact information in signature


----------



## Seriel (May 3, 2017)

sks316 said:


> Banned for having contact information in signature


Banned for not having any contact information


----------



## PrincessLillie (May 3, 2017)

Seriel said:


> Banned for not having any contact information


Banned for making the 67325th post on this thread


----------



## supergamer368 (May 4, 2017)

banned because j o y c o n b o y z


----------



## PrincessLillie (May 4, 2017)

supergamer368 said:


> banned because j o y c o n b o y z


Banned because Majora's Mask


----------



## supergamer368 (May 4, 2017)

double banned just because


----------



## PrincessLillie (May 4, 2017)

supergamer368 said:


> double banned just because


Banned for reading your neighbor's mail in a wastebasket


----------



## supergamer368 (May 4, 2017)

banned for being in that one place


----------



## PrincessLillie (May 4, 2017)

supergamer368 said:


> banned for being in that one place


Banned for fighting USPS in the never ending war


----------



## APartOfMe (May 4, 2017)

sks316 said:


> Banned for fighting USPS in the never ending war


banned for only having 12 themes


----------



## PrincessLillie (May 4, 2017)

epickid37 said:


> banned for only having 12 themes


Banned for criticizing my work.


----------



## APartOfMe (May 4, 2017)

sks316 said:


> Banned for criticizing my work.


banned for banning me


----------



## PrincessLillie (May 4, 2017)

epickid37 said:


> banned for banning me


Banned for banning me for banning you.


----------



## APartOfMe (May 4, 2017)

sks316 said:


> Banned for banning me for banning you.


banned for saying banning to much


----------



## PrincessLillie (May 4, 2017)

epickid37 said:


> banned for saying banning to much


Banned for begging for likes


----------



## APartOfMe (May 4, 2017)

sks316 said:


> Banned for begging for likes


banned for implying that i would beg for likes


----------



## PrincessLillie (May 4, 2017)

epickid37 said:


> banned for implying that i would beg for likes


Banned because you DO beg for likes in your signature.


			
				epickid37's signature said:
			
		

> if i helped you, leave a like!


----------



## APartOfMe (May 4, 2017)

sks316 said:


> Banned because you DO beg for likes in your signature.


damn it, i forgot about that.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

ok, it's in bold now


----------



## PrincessLillie (May 4, 2017)

epickid37 said:


> damn it, i forgot about that.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ok, it's in bold now


Banned for forgetting about it and putting it in bold.


----------



## APartOfMe (May 4, 2017)

sks316 said:


> Banned for forgetting about it and putting it in bold.


banned for not making j o y c o n b o y z big enough


----------



## PrincessLillie (May 4, 2017)

epickid37 said:


> banned for not making j o y c o n b o y z big enough


Banned for making me make it bigger.
Do you even know what J O Y C O N B O Y Z is?


----------



## APartOfMe (May 4, 2017)

sks316 said:


> Banned for making me make it bigger.
> Do you even know what J O Y C O N B O Y Z is?


banned for asking me if i know what  J O Y C O N B O Y Z is


----------



## PrincessLillie (May 4, 2017)

epickid37 said:


> banned for asking me if i know what  J O Y C O N B O Y Z is


Banned because you won't tell me if you know what J O Y C O N B O Y Z is.


----------



## APartOfMe (May 4, 2017)

sks316 said:


> Banned because you won't tell me if you know what J O Y C O N B O Y Z is.


this it?


----------



## PrincessLillie (May 4, 2017)

epickid37 said:


> this it?


Yep. It's become a popular EWNetwork meme.
Also, banned for not banning.


----------



## APartOfMe (May 4, 2017)

sks316 said:


> Yep. It's become a popular EWNetwork meme.
> Also, banned for not banning.


hey look http://gbatemp.net/threads/j-o-y-c-o-n-b-o-y-z.469609/ 

banned for banning for not banning


----------



## PrincessLillie (May 4, 2017)

epickid37 said:


> hey look http://gbatemp.net/threads/j-o-y-c-o-n-b-o-y-z.469609/
> 
> banned for banning for not banning


Banned for linking my thread.


----------



## APartOfMe (May 4, 2017)

sks316 said:


> Banned for linking my thread.


banned for commenting on @Dionicio3's blog


----------



## Dionicio3 (May 4, 2017)

epickid37 said:


> banned for commenting on @Dionicio3's blog


Banned for bumping my blog


----------



## PrincessLillie (May 4, 2017)

epickid37 said:


> banned for commenting on @Dionicio3's blog


Banned for following me to @Dionicio3's blog.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Dionicio3 said:


> Banned for bumping my blog


Banned for ninjaing me


----------



## APartOfMe (May 4, 2017)

sks316 said:


> Banned for following me to @Dionicio3's blog.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


banned for killing smea


----------



## PrincessLillie (May 4, 2017)

epickid37 said:


> banned for killing smea


Banned for assuming I killed @smealum.


----------



## APartOfMe (May 4, 2017)

sks316 said:


> Banned for assuming I killed @smealum.


banned for assuming that i'm wrong


----------



## PrincessLillie (May 4, 2017)

epickid37 said:


> banned for assuming that i'm wrong


Banned for not checking out my themes
Double banned for saying I killed @smealum when I didn't.


----------



## Dionicio3 (May 4, 2017)

sks316 said:


> Banned for not checking out my themes
> Double banned for saying I killed @smealum when I didn't.


Banned for asking people to check out you're themes


----------



## APartOfMe (May 4, 2017)

sks316 said:


> Banned for not checking out my themes
> Double banned for saying I killed @smealum when I didn't.


banned for not knowing that i have checked out your themes

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Dionicio3 said:


> Banned for asking people to check out you're themes


banned for removing the shell


----------



## Dionicio3 (May 4, 2017)

epickid37 said:


> banned for not knowing that i have checked out your themes
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Banned because I'm going to re-add it, the prank failed


----------



## PrincessLillie (May 4, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Banned for asking people to check out you're themes


Banned for not saying that you had checked out my themes


epickid37 said:


> banned for not knowing that i have checked out your themes
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Banned for banning the Skiddo.


----------



## APartOfMe (May 4, 2017)

sks316 said:


> Banned for not saying that you had checked out my themes
> 
> Banned for banning the Skiddo.


banned for mentioning the skiddo


----------



## Dionicio3 (May 4, 2017)

epickid37 said:


> banned for mentioning the skiddo


Banned because I am the Skiddo


----------



## PrincessLillie (May 4, 2017)

epickid37 said:


> banned for mentioning the skiddo


Banned for not mentioning the Skiddo


Dionicio3 said:


> Banned because I am the Skiddo


Banned for replying to the guy that didn't mention the Skiddo


----------



## Dionicio3 (May 4, 2017)

Everyone is banned because your religion does not worship Skiddo


----------



## APartOfMe (May 4, 2017)

sks316 said:


> Banned for not mentioning the Skiddo
> 
> Banned for replying to the guy that didn't mention the Skiddo


banned for saying skiddo

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Dionicio3 said:


> Everyone is banned because your religion does not worship Skiddo


banned for worshiping the skiddo


----------



## PrincessLillie (May 4, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Everyone is banned because your religion does not worship Skiddo


Banned for assuming I was religious


epickid37 said:


> banned for saying skiddo


Banned for not saying Skiddo


----------



## APartOfMe (May 4, 2017)

sks316 said:


> Banned for assuming I was religious
> 
> Banned for not saying Skiddo


banned for not not saying skiddo


----------



## PrincessLillie (May 4, 2017)

epickid37 said:


> banned for not not saying skiddo


Banned for notception

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

@VinsCool Banned because there's a lot of VinsCool crap that's gone down in the EoF and I'll be darned if I don't jump in.


----------



## Dionicio3 (May 4, 2017)

sks316 said:


> Banned for notception
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> @VinsCool Banned because there's a lot of VinsCool crap that's gone down in the EoF and I'll be darned if I don't jump in.


Banned cause you broke the rules of this thread.


----------



## VinsCool (May 4, 2017)

Banning @sks316 for tagging me, and banning @Dionicio3 for assuming there were rules.


----------



## PrincessLillie (May 4, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Banned cause you broke the rules of this thread.


Banned for saying there are rules


----------



## Dionicio3 (May 4, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> Banning @sks316 for tagging me, and banning @Dionicio3 for assuming there were rules.


Banned for being summoned


sks316 said:


> Banned for saying there are rules


anned for copying VinsCool


----------



## PrincessLillie (May 4, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> Banning @sks316 for tagging me, and banning @Dionicio3 for assuming there were rules.


Banned for having cryptic image in your signature


----------



## VinsCool (May 4, 2017)

Banned for not knowing Hylian.


----------



## PrincessLillie (May 4, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> Banned for not knowing Hylian.


Banned for somehow knowing Hylian.


----------



## Risingdawn (May 4, 2017)

sks316 said:


> Banned for somehow knowing Hylian.


Banned for being Mii ^^


----------



## fedehda (May 4, 2017)

Risingdawn said:


> Banned for being Mii ^^


Banned because you banned him for having a mii.


----------



## Risingdawn (May 4, 2017)

fedehda said:


> Banned because you banned him for having a mii.


Banned for not being Mii..


----------



## fedehda (May 4, 2017)

Risingdawn said:


> Banned for not being Mii..


Banned for mixing Temp and Metallica.


----------



## PrincessLillie (May 4, 2017)

fedehda said:


> Banned for mixing Temp and Metallica.


Banned for having Sony, Microsoft, and Nintendo consoles.


----------



## fedehda (May 4, 2017)

sks316 said:


> Banned for having Sony, Microsoft, and Nintendo consoles.


Banned because you didn't include the Atari


----------



## PrincessLillie (May 4, 2017)

fedehda said:


> Banned because you didn't include the Atari


Banned because the signature is cut off so I didn't see Atari.


----------



## fedehda (May 5, 2017)

sks316 said:


> Banned because the signature is cut off so I didn't see Atari.


Banned because you can't see signatures properly.

PS: I can, I'm using Chrome on W10, and you?


----------



## PrincessLillie (May 5, 2017)

fedehda said:


> Banned because you can't see signatures properly.
> 
> PS: I can, I'm using Chrome on W10, and you?


Banned for using Chrome on Windows 10.
I'm using Opera on Android. Are you using Tempstyle (Dark)?


----------



## fedehda (May 5, 2017)

sks316 said:


> Banned for using Chrome on Windows 10.
> I'm using Opera on Android. Are you using Tempstyle (Dark)?



Banned because you know which theme I am using here in GBATemp.

How can you know that?!


----------



## PrincessLillie (May 5, 2017)

fedehda said:


> Banned because you know which theme I am using here in GBATemp.
> 
> How can you know that?!


Banned for using Tempstyle (Dark).
Just a wild guess. Tempstyle (Dark) has an oversight which allows viewing of the entire signature. Tempstyle Regular limits the size of the signature.


----------



## fedehda (May 5, 2017)

Banned for teaching me something really interesting today.

I've been thinking that I couldn't see entire signatures because I've been "GBAtemp"ing from work, and there they have WinXP+Chrome.


----------



## PrincessLillie (May 5, 2017)

fedehda said:


> Banned for teaching me something really interesting today.
> 
> I've been thinking that I couldn't see entire signatures because I've been "GBAtemp"ing from work, and there they have WinXP+Chrome.


Banned for not knowing.


----------



## fedehda (May 5, 2017)

sks316 said:


> Banned for not knowing.


Banned for knowing


----------



## PrincessLillie (May 5, 2017)

fedehda said:


> Banned for knowing


Banned for having only 30 messages.


----------



## fedehda (May 5, 2017)

sks316 said:


> Banned for having only 30 messages.


Now I have 31 messages. So, I'm unbanned.

Banned for banning me a lot of times today.


----------



## PrincessLillie (May 5, 2017)

fedehda said:


> Now I have 31 messages. So, I'm unbanned.
> 
> Banned for banning me a lot of times today.


Banned for being unbanned.


----------



## fedehda (May 5, 2017)

sks316 said:


> Banned for being unbanned.


Banned for banning at 1:12 AM


----------



## Dionicio3 (May 5, 2017)

fedehda said:


> Banned for banning at 1:12 AM


Banned because time zones


----------



## fedehda (May 5, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Banned because time zones


Banned for living in another time zone.

I'm in GMT -3


----------



## PrincessLillie (May 5, 2017)

fedehda said:


> Banned for living in another time zone.
> 
> I'm in GMT -3


Banned for living in GMT..
I live in Central Time.


----------



## Dionicio3 (May 5, 2017)

sks316 said:


> Banned for living in GMT..
> I live in Central Time.


banned for living in central
I live in pacific


----------



## CitizenSnips (May 5, 2017)

Banned for being in Pacific, Eastern Time rules ALL


----------



## PrincessLillie (May 5, 2017)

CitizenSnips said:


> Banned for being in Pacific, Eastern Time rules ALL


Banned for living in Eastern Time.


----------



## CitizenSnips (May 5, 2017)

Banned for being a Mii


----------



## PrincessLillie (May 5, 2017)

CitizenSnips said:


> Banned for being a Mii


Banned for being a seldom-used crab named Lucky


----------



## MeAndHax (May 5, 2017)

"You have been banned from GBATemp and all the related services permanently, due to violating the posted security & legal terms of service. To protect other users we will not share any details regarding the ban. The decision is final. Your Contact infos/IP Address and location data have been redirected to the court. Legal actions against you will soon be taken. You have no right to any kind of refund."


sks316 said:


> Banned for being a seldom-used crab named Lucky


----------



## PrincessLillie (May 6, 2017)

MeAndHax said:


> "You have been banned from GBATemp and all the related services permanently, due to violating the posted security & legal terms of service. To protect other users we will not share any details regarding the ban. The decision is final. Your Contact infos/IP Address and location data have been redirected to the court. Legal actions against you will soon be taken. You have no right to any kind of refund."


Banned for quoting an actual ban.


----------



## fedehda (May 6, 2017)

sks316 said:


> Banned for living in Eastern Time.


Banned for not living in Eastern Time


----------



## PrincessLillie (May 6, 2017)

fedehda said:


> Banned for not living in Eastern Time


Banned for being at my current monitor (which is currently a TV)


----------



## fedehda (May 6, 2017)

sks316 said:


> Banned for being at my current monitor (which is currently a TV)


Banned for using a TV as a monitor. PS: Me too.


----------



## PrincessLillie (May 6, 2017)

fedehda said:


> Banned for using a TV as a monitor. PS: Me too.


Banned for joining this year


----------



## fedehda (May 6, 2017)

sks316 said:


> Banned for joining this year


Banned for joining 5 days later than my favorite all-time day


----------



## PrincessLillie (May 6, 2017)

fedehda said:


> Banned for joining 5 days later than my favorite all-time day


Banned for getting the Switch


----------



## fedehda (May 6, 2017)

sks316 said:


> Banned for getting the Switch


Banned for not showing which consoles you own


----------



## PrincessLillie (May 6, 2017)

fedehda said:


> Banned for not showing which consoles you own


Banned because showing which consoles you own is just filler for signatures.


----------



## Noctosphere (May 6, 2017)

Banned for not copying my signature with your own informations


----------



## fedehda (May 6, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> Banned for not copying my signature with your own informations


Banned for hoping that us would copy your signature


----------



## Noctosphere (May 6, 2017)

fedehda said:


> Banned for hoping that us would copy your signature


banned for liking trap (your avatar, its a guy )


----------



## fedehda (May 7, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> banned for liking trap (your avatar, its a guy )


Banned because I know it's a guy. It's Snake!


----------



## PrincessLillie (May 7, 2017)

fedehda said:


> Banned because I know it's a guy. It's Snake!


Banned for blowing his cover


----------



## fedehda (May 8, 2017)

sks316 said:


> Banned for blowing his cover


Banned for banning me yesterday


----------



## PrincessLillie (May 8, 2017)

fedehda said:


> Banned for banning me yesterday


Banned for banning me while I was at school.


----------



## Dionicio3 (May 8, 2017)

^ Banned for not posting during school
< Banned for reviving an old style
v Banned because fuck you


----------



## PrincessLillie (May 8, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> ^ Banned for not posting during school
> < Banned for reviving an old style
> v Banned because fuck you


Banned for telling me to post during school when GBAtemp is not an approved site.


----------



## Dionicio3 (May 8, 2017)

sks316 said:


> Banned for telling me to post during school when GBAtemp is not an approved site.


Banned for not using VPN


----------



## PrincessLillie (May 8, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Banned for not using VPN


Banned because we aren't allowed to install anything on our school's computers.


----------



## Dionicio3 (May 8, 2017)

sks316 said:


> Banned because we aren't allowed to install anything on our school's computers.


Banned because you don't bring you're own stuff (I'm posting from school using my own computer)


----------



## PrincessLillie (May 8, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Banned because you don't bring you're own stuff (I'm posting from school using my own computer)


Banned for still being in school.
We aren't allowed to bring our own PCs. Besides, mine is crap.


----------



## fedehda (May 10, 2017)

sks316 said:


> Banned for still being in school.
> We aren't allowed to bring our own PCs. Besides, mine is crap.


Banned because you don't break rules.

Rules are like 3DS. Eventually, someone is going to break their security and install A9LH on it. Yeah, I'm talking about life (?)


----------



## PrincessLillie (May 10, 2017)

fedehda said:


> Banned because you don't break rules.
> 
> Rules are like 3DS. Eventually, someone is going to break their security and install A9LH on it. Yeah, I'm talking about life (?)


Banned for banning me while I was at my graduation.


----------



## fedehda (May 10, 2017)

sks316 said:


> Banned for banning me while I was at my graduation.


Congratulations. You've won the Graduation's Ban!

PS: Banned.


----------



## Dionicio3 (May 10, 2017)

fedehda said:


> Congratulations. You've won the Graduation's Ban!
> 
> PS: Banned.


Banned for PS


----------



## fedehda (May 10, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Banned for PS


Banned for not PSing.


----------



## Stephano (May 10, 2017)

fedehda said:


> Banned for not PSing.


PS: Banned because I said so.


----------



## PrincessLillie (May 10, 2017)

Stephano said:


> PS: Banned because I said so.


Banned for saying so.


----------



## Noctosphere (May 10, 2017)

banned because you are now banned for banning someone banned for saying so


----------



## PrincessLillie (May 10, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because you are now banned for banning someone banned for saying so


Banned because that's too meta.


----------



## Stephano (May 11, 2017)

sks316 said:


> Banned because that's too meta.


Banned for not being apart of the new meta


----------



## Noctosphere (May 11, 2017)

Stephano said:


> Banned for not being apart of the new meta


banned because


----------



## Dionicio3 (May 11, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because


Banned for trying to turn a stickied thread into a Spider-Man thread


----------



## PrincessLillie (May 11, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Banned for trying to turn a stickied thread into a Spider-Man thread


Banned for not trying to turn a stickied thread into a Spider-Man thread


----------



## Noctosphere (May 11, 2017)

sks316 said:


> Banned for not trying to turn a stickied thread into a Spider-Man thread


banned because


----------



## Stephano (May 11, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because


Banned


----------



## Noctosphere (May 11, 2017)

Stephano said:


> Banned


banned for not giving any reason


----------



## Dionicio3 (May 11, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> banned for not giving any reason


Banned for wanting a reason


----------



## Noctosphere (May 11, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Banned for wanting a reason


banned because skidoo


----------



## fedehda (May 11, 2017)

Stephano said:


> Banned


Banned because I wanted to ban him


----------



## PrincessLillie (May 12, 2017)

fedehda said:


> Banned because I wanted to ban him


Banned for being late.


----------



## dAVID_ (May 12, 2017)

sks316 said:


> Banned for being late.


banned because not describe location well


----------



## Noctosphere (May 12, 2017)

dAVID_ said:


> banned because not describe location well


banned for banning someone for a reason you could be banned for too


----------



## PrincessLillie (May 12, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> banned for banning someone for a reason you could be banned for too


Banned because why not?


----------



## Noctosphere (May 12, 2017)

sks316 said:


> Banned because why not?


banned because why not coconut


----------



## PrincessLillie (May 12, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because why not coconut


Banned because furries.


----------



## Noctosphere (May 12, 2017)

sks316 said:


> Banned because furries.


banned because mii


----------



## PrincessLillie (May 12, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because mii


Banned hating Miis.


----------



## fedehda (May 12, 2017)

sks316 said:


> Banned hating Miis.


Banned because not banning him for the amount of series he is watching (and not watching)


----------



## Dionicio3 (May 12, 2017)

fedehda said:


> Banned because not banning him for the amount of series he is watching (and not watching)


Banned because that doesn't make sence


----------



## fedehda (May 12, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Banned because that doesn't make sence


Banned for looking for sense in EoF


----------



## PrincessLillie (May 12, 2017)

fedehda said:


> Banned for looking for sense in EoF


Banned for being in EoF


----------



## fedehda (May 13, 2017)

sks316 said:


> Banned for being in EoF


Banned because you are in EoF too


----------



## PrincessLillie (May 14, 2017)

fedehda said:


> Banned because you are in EoF too


^Banned for bringing that back at me.
<Banned for bringing this style back.
vBanned because reasons.


----------



## supergamer368 (May 14, 2017)

Banned because of a magical ban hammer


----------



## fedehda (May 15, 2017)

supergamer368 said:


> Banned because of a magical ban hammer


Magical mystery ban tour.
Banned


----------



## xtheman (May 16, 2017)

banned for some reason


----------



## Dionicio3 (May 16, 2017)

xtheman said:


> banned for some reason


Banned for changing your profile a crap ton


----------



## PrincessLillie (May 16, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Banned for changing your profile a crap ton


Banned for not changing your profile a crap ton


----------



## NintendU_the_great (May 16, 2017)

sks316 said:


> Banned for not changing your profile a crap ton


banned for being a Mii


----------



## PrincessLillie (May 16, 2017)

NintendU_the_great said:


> banned for being a Mii


Banned for repeating a previous ban


----------



## NintendU_the_great (May 16, 2017)

sks316 said:


> Banned for repeating a previous ban


banned for the reason you banned me (repeating a previous ban)
oh crap this is going recursive


----------



## PrincessLillie (May 16, 2017)

NintendU_the_great said:


> banned for the reason you banned me (repeating a previous ban)
> oh crap this is going recursive


Banned for wanting to delete your account


----------



## NintendU_the_great (May 16, 2017)

sks316 said:


> Banned for wanting to delete your account


Banned for not wanting to delete your account


----------



## PrincessLillie (May 16, 2017)

NintendU_the_great said:


> Banned for not wanting to delete your account


Banned for trolling


----------



## NintendU_the_great (May 16, 2017)

sks316 said:


> Banned for trolling


Banned for being an annoying little cunt.


----------



## PrincessLillie (May 16, 2017)

NintendU_the_great said:


> Banned for being an annoying little cunt.


Banned for being rude


----------



## NintendU_the_great (May 16, 2017)

sks316 said:


> Banned for being rude


Banned for being nice and helping me on my profile


----------



## PrincessLillie (May 16, 2017)

NintendU_the_great said:


> Banned for being nice and helping me on my profile


Banned for being "In yer toilet!"


----------



## NintendU_the_great (May 16, 2017)

sks316 said:


> Banned for being "In yer toilet!"


Banned due to being American


----------



## PrincessLillie (May 16, 2017)

NintendU_the_great said:


> Banned due to being American


Banned for not being American


----------



## NintendU_the_great (May 16, 2017)

sks316 said:


> Banned for not being American


banned for guessing that I am not American (you are wrong)


----------



## PrincessLillie (May 16, 2017)

NintendU_the_great said:


> banned for guessing that I am not American (you are wrong)


Banned for setting your region incorrectly


----------



## NintendU_the_great (May 16, 2017)

sks316 said:


> Banned for setting your region incorrectly


banned for not realizing that i was trolling


----------



## PrincessLillie (May 16, 2017)

NintendU_the_great said:


> banned for not realizing that i was trolling


Banned for joining in the month of spooks


----------



## NintendU_the_great (May 16, 2017)

Banned for joining in the year when Earth blasted


----------



## PrincessLillie (May 16, 2017)

NintendU_the_great said:


> Banned for joining in the year when Earth blasted


Banned for having only 200 posts


----------



## NintendU_the_great (May 16, 2017)

sks316 said:


> Banned for having only 200 posts


banned for making me hungry


----------



## PrincessLillie (May 16, 2017)

NintendU_the_great said:


> banned for making me hungry


Banned for randomness


----------



## NintendU_the_great (May 16, 2017)

sks316 said:


> Banned for randomness


banned for giving me suicidal thoughts


----------



## PrincessLillie (May 16, 2017)

NintendU_the_great said:


> banned for giving me suicidal thoughts


Banned for having suicidal thoughts


----------



## fedehda (May 16, 2017)

sks316 said:


> Banned for having suicidal thoughts


Banned because you gave him suicidal thoughts.


----------



## PrincessLillie (May 16, 2017)

fedehda said:


> Banned because you gave him suicidal thoughts.


Banned because I don't know how I did.


----------



## fedehda (May 16, 2017)

sks316 said:


> Banned because I don't know how I did.


Banned because...


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (May 16, 2017)

Banned for posting an image of a single tortilla.


----------



## PrincessLillie (May 17, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> Banned for posting an image of a single tortilla.


Banned for not posting an image of a single tortilla



fedehda said:


> Banned because...
> 
> View attachment 87036


Banned for making me want tacos.


----------



## fedehda (May 17, 2017)

sks316 said:


> Banned for not posting an image of a single tortilla
> 
> 
> Banned for making me want tacos.


Banned because I was sad when I ate that single tortilla. It seemed that it had it's own personality.


----------



## PrincessLillie (May 18, 2017)

fedehda said:


> Banned because I was sad when I ate that single tortilla. It seemed that it had it's own personality.


Banned for being sad.


----------



## Noctosphere (May 18, 2017)

sks316 said:


> Banned for being sad.


banned for banning a guy whopse voice just died


----------



## PrincessLillie (May 18, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> banned for banning a guy whopse voice just died


Banned because I don't understand.


----------



## Noctosphere (May 18, 2017)

sks316 said:


> Banned because I don't understand.


banned for not reading news on the main page of www.gbatemp.net


----------



## PrincessLillie (May 18, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> banned for not reading news on the main page of www.gbatemp.net


Banned for redirecting me to the main page.


----------



## Dionicio3 (May 18, 2017)

sks316 said:


> Banned for redirecting me to the main page.


banned because https://gbatemp.net/threads/solidus-snake-voice-actor-has-passed-away.470778/


----------



## PrincessLillie (May 18, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> banned because https://gbatemp.net/threads/solidus-snake-voice-actor-has-passed-away.470778/


Banned because I already knew. RIP.


----------



## fedehda (May 18, 2017)

sks316 said:


> Banned because I already knew. RIP.


But Kiefer Sutherland was voice acting Snake in the last game. PS: Banned because this is a PS-ban.


----------



## Noctosphere (May 18, 2017)

banned because fuck you im message #675000


----------



## fedehda (May 18, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because fuck you im message #675000


Banned for being message #675000


----------



## Noctosphere (May 18, 2017)

fedehda said:


> Banned for being message #675000


banned for banning me for a reason i should be honored


----------



## fedehda (May 18, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> banned for banning me for a reason i should be honored


Yeah, but I made the honorable ban #675000. 

Banned


----------



## PrincessLillie (May 18, 2017)

fedehda said:


> Yeah, but I made the honorable ban #675000.
> 
> Banned


Banned for banning.


----------



## fedehda (May 18, 2017)

sks316 said:


> Banned for banning.


Banned because I'm sad and Chris Cornell passed away a couple of hours ago


----------



## PrincessLillie (May 19, 2017)

fedehda said:


> Banned because I'm sad and Chris Cornell passed away a couple of hours ago


Banned for being sad.
Also, RIP.


----------



## Noctosphere (May 19, 2017)

sks316 said:


> Banned for being sad.
> Also, RIP.


banned for saying RIP


----------



## PrincessLillie (May 19, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> banned for saying RIP


Banned for not saying RIP


----------



## Noctosphere (May 19, 2017)

sks316 said:


> Banned for not saying RIP


banned because you fucking just quoted me saying RIP


----------



## PrincessLillie (May 19, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because you fucking just quoted me saying RIP


Banned because... I don't know.


----------



## Noctosphere (May 19, 2017)

sks316 said:


> Banned because... I don't know.


banned because you lie, you perfectly know...


----------



## PrincessLillie (May 19, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because you lie, you perfectly know...


Banned because I didn't lie.


----------



## fedehda (May 19, 2017)

sks316 said:


> Banned because I didn't lie.


Banned because it's fun to ban someone!


----------



## PrincessLillie (May 20, 2017)

fedehda said:


> Banned because it's fun to ban someone!


Banned because that makes people sad.


----------



## Dionicio3 (May 20, 2017)

banned because sighax was released


----------



## PrincessLillie (May 20, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> banned because sighax was released


It was? So arm9loaderhax is obsolete now... Banned for pointing out that SigHax was released.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (May 20, 2017)

Banned for having a use for SigHax.


----------



## PrincessLillie (May 20, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> Banned for having a use for SigHax.


Banned because you have a use for SigHax too.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (May 20, 2017)

Banned for seeing past my cold hypocrisy.


----------



## Kingy (May 20, 2017)

banned for using Linux Mint


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (May 21, 2017)

banned for using Arch Linux


----------



## Dionicio3 (May 21, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> banned for using Arch Linux


Banned for making Arch Linux blue


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (May 21, 2017)

Banned for not being cool.


----------



## Noctosphere (May 21, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> Banned for not being cool.


Banned for not using red


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (May 21, 2017)

Banned for not being "between three lesbian" anymore.


----------



## fedehda (May 21, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> Banned for not being "between three lesbian" anymore.


Banned because I'm hungry


----------



## Noctosphere (May 21, 2017)

fedehda said:


> Banned because I'm hungry


banned for being newcomer


----------



## fedehda (May 21, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> banned for being newcomer


Banned because you're from Canada (or at least, that's what the flag says)


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (May 21, 2017)

Banned because there isn't enough time to play everything you want.


----------



## fedehda (May 21, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> Banned because there isn't enough time to play everything you want.


Banned because now I'm reading instead of playing


----------



## Stephano (May 23, 2017)

I'm* banned* for not being here for a while.


----------



## Dionicio3 (May 23, 2017)

Stephano said:


> I'm* banned* for not being here for a while.


Banned for bolding the word banned


----------



## Stephano (May 23, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Banned for bolding the word banned


*B*a*n*n*ed* f*o*r *no*t B*ol*d*in*g *a*n*y*t*h*i*n*g*.*


----------



## Dionicio3 (May 23, 2017)

Stephano said:


> *B*a*n*n*ed* f*o*r *no*t B*ol*d*in*g *a*n*y*t*h*i*n*g*.*


Banned because cool


----------



## Stephano (May 23, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Banned because cool


Cool because banned


----------



## Dionicio3 (May 23, 2017)

Stephano said:


> Cool because banned


dennab esuaceb looC


----------



## Stephano (May 23, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> dennab esuaceb looC


Banned for being to _Next Level_ than me.


----------



## Dionicio3 (May 23, 2017)

Stephano said:


> Banned for being to _Next Level_ than me.


Banned because *LEVEL UP!*


----------



## Stephano (May 23, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Banned because *LEVEL UP!*





Banned for not being Soul Level 99


----------



## Dionicio3 (May 23, 2017)

Stephano said:


> View attachment 87858Banned for not being Soul Level 99View attachment 87859


Banned because I have no idea what you're talking about


----------



## Stephano (May 23, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Banned because I have no idea what you're talking about


Banned for not getting a reference.


----------



## Dionicio3 (May 23, 2017)

Stephano said:


> Banned for not getting a reference.


Banned because your reference is bad and you should feel bad


----------



## Stephano (May 23, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Banned because your reference is bad and you should feel bad


Banned under the presences that banning someone who was banned for posting a reference that the poster knew would get him banned.


----------



## Dionicio3 (May 23, 2017)

Stephano said:


> Banned under the presences that banning someone who was banned for posting a reference that the poster knew would get him banned.


Banned because mind = blown


----------



## fedehda (May 23, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Banned because mind = blown


Banned for having a blowed mind


----------



## Noctosphere (May 24, 2017)

Banned because RIP


----------



## fedehda (May 24, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> Banned because RIP


Banned because you remembered me that Chris Cornell passed away


----------



## Blue (May 24, 2017)

Banned for having a grammatical error.


----------



## Noctosphere (May 24, 2017)

Aqib Ali said:


> Banned for having a grammatical error.


banned because who cares


----------



## Blue (May 24, 2017)

Banned because I'm triggered.


----------



## Noctosphere (May 24, 2017)

Aqib Ali said:


> Banned because I'm triggered.


banned for being triggered


----------



## Blue (May 24, 2017)

Banned for being a furry.


----------



## Dionicio3 (May 24, 2017)

Aqib Ali said:


> Banned for being a furry.


banned because whats wrong with furries?


----------



## Blue (May 24, 2017)

-\_('_')_/-
Banned for being a Skiddo.


----------



## Dionicio3 (May 24, 2017)

Aqib Ali said:


> -\_('_')_/-
> Banned for being a Skiddo.


Banned because whats wrong with Skiddos?


----------



## Blue (May 24, 2017)

Banned because it's a grass type.


----------



## Dionicio3 (May 24, 2017)

Aqib Ali said:


> Banned because it's a grass type.


Banned because whats wrong with grass types?


----------



## Blue (May 24, 2017)

Banned because I quit


----------



## JFlare (May 24, 2017)

Banned for only posting the word "cool" in almost every single EOF forum


----------



## Blue (May 24, 2017)

Banned for being Ninja'd.


----------



## Dionicio3 (May 24, 2017)

JFlare said:


> Banned for only posting the word "cool" in almost every single EOF forum


Banned because cool


(Wait I did this already)


----------



## JFlare (May 24, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Banned because cool
> 
> 
> (Wait I did this already)


Banned because you are not cool.


----------



## Dionicio3 (May 24, 2017)

JFlare said:


> Banned because you are not cool.


Banned because you are not best grill


----------



## Noctosphere (May 24, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Banned because you are not best grill





Dionicio3 said:


> banned because whats wrong with furries?


Banned for defending me, I dont need you


----------



## Dionicio3 (May 24, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> Banned for defending me, I dont need you


Banned because I wasn't defending you specifically


----------



## m1guelpf (May 24, 2017)

Banned for being a boot9strap day 1 user


----------



## Dionicio3 (May 24, 2017)

m1guelpf said:


> Banned for being a boot9strap day 1 user


Banned for not being a boot9strap day one user


----------



## m1guelpf (May 24, 2017)

Banned for being wrong (I actually am)


----------



## Dionicio3 (May 24, 2017)

m1guelpf said:


> Banned for being wrong (I actually am)


Banned for not having it in your sig


----------



## m1guelpf (May 24, 2017)

Banned because I am still waiting to be added to the website.


----------



## Dionicio3 (May 24, 2017)

m1guelpf said:


> Banned because I am still waiting to be added to the website.


Banned because you're not added


----------



## m1guelpf (May 24, 2017)

Banned for making me cry remembering I am still waiting 

Maybe we should stop...


----------



## Dionicio3 (May 24, 2017)

m1guelpf said:


> Banned for making me cry remembering I am still waiting
> 
> Maybe we should stop...


Banned because we should stop what?


----------



## Kingy (May 24, 2017)

Banned because 'cool' is a bad meme


----------



## m1guelpf (May 24, 2017)

Banned for home11brew


----------



## fedehda (May 24, 2017)

m1guelpf said:


> Banned for home11brew


Banned for being of Spain


----------



## Stephano (May 24, 2017)

fedehda said:


> Banned for being of Spain


Banned for not being clever.


----------



## Dionicio3 (May 24, 2017)

Stephano said:


> Banned for not being clever.


Banned for telling him he's not clever


----------



## Stephano (May 24, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Banned for telling him he's not clever


revelc ton s'eh mih gnillet rof dennaB


----------



## fedehda (May 24, 2017)

Stephano said:


> revelc ton s'eh mih gnillet rof dennaB


If you write in the opposite direction, it's like he isn't banned. So, banned for not banning him


----------



## Stephano (May 24, 2017)

fedehda said:


> If you write in the opposite direction, it's like he isn't banned. So, banned for not banning him


banned for not starting with the word banned when saying why i was banned!


----------



## Dionicio3 (May 24, 2017)

Stephano said:


> banned for not starting with the word banned when saying why i was banned!


banned because you don't need to start with the word "banned"


----------



## EthanAddict (May 24, 2017)

Stephano said:


> banned for not starting with the word banned when saying why i was banned!


Banned because your post had the word banned


----------



## fedehda (May 24, 2017)

EthanAddict said:


> Banned because your post had the word banned


Banned because one could say that all the  #67583 posts that are over here have the word "banned" on it.


----------



## EthanAddict (May 24, 2017)

fedehda said:


> Banned because one could say that all the  #67583 posts that are over here have the word "banned" on it.



Banned because you banned me


----------



## fedehda (May 24, 2017)

EthanAddict said:


> Banned because you banned me


Banned for not understand the point of it. I have to ban someone... or I will die!


----------



## EthanAddict (May 24, 2017)

Banned bec


fedehda said:


> Banned for not understand the point of it. I have to ban someone... or I will die!


ause I typed it wrong


----------



## fedehda (May 24, 2017)

EthanAddict said:


> Banned bec
> 
> ause I typed it wrong


Banned for being an Ethan addict.


----------



## JFlare (May 24, 2017)

Banned for not being a Ethan addict.


----------



## fedehda (May 24, 2017)

JFlare said:


> Banned for not being a Ethan addict.


Banned because I love your signature.


----------



## JFlare (May 24, 2017)

fedehda said:


> Banned because I love your signature.



Thanks.

Banned for loving my signature.


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (May 24, 2017)

banned for having such an awesome profile pic ( I love Big Boss )
EDIT : ninja'd


----------



## JFlare (May 24, 2017)

lcie nimbus said:


> banned for having such an awesome profile pic ( I love Big Boss )
> EDIT : ninja'd


Banned for posting a little too late. My avatar is not big boss.


----------



## fedehda (May 24, 2017)

JFlare said:


> Banned for posting a little too late. My avatar is not big boss.


Banned because he was talking about me.

And banned for posting before him.


----------



## JFlare (May 24, 2017)

Banned because I know he wa talking about you.


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (May 24, 2017)

banned for being a shitposter...and having a Big Boss avatar
EDIT : Ninja'd ......again


----------



## fedehda (May 24, 2017)

lcie nimbus said:


> banned for being a shitposter...and having a Big Boss avatar
> EDIT : Ninja'd ......again


Banned for not being a GBATemp Ninja


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (May 24, 2017)

fedehda said:


> Banned for not being a GBATemp Ninja


Banned for not recognizing my greatness


----------



## fedehda (May 24, 2017)

lcie nimbus said:


> Banned for not recognizing my greatness


Banned because I won't recognize anyone's greatness


----------



## JFlare (May 24, 2017)

banned for not recognizing anyone's greatness.


----------



## Stephano (May 24, 2017)

Banned


----------



## fedehda (May 24, 2017)

Stephano said:


> Banned


Banned because... seriously? Only "banned"?


----------



## m1guelpf (May 24, 2017)

Banned for siht gnidaer


----------



## fedehda (May 24, 2017)

m1guelpf said:


> Banned for siht gnidaer


Banned for some kind of temporal dislexia


----------



## Stephano (May 25, 2017)

fedehda said:


> Banned for some kind of temporal dislexia


Banned because all you do is play the banned game here on the EoF instead of the other conversations on the site. No hate but you're still banned


----------



## Noctosphere (May 25, 2017)

banned for banning someone who banned in the banned banning game


----------



## Dionicio3 (May 25, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> banned for banning someone who banned in the banned banning game


Banned because you just did the same thing


----------



## m1guelpf (May 25, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Banned because you just did the same thing


Banned because you did too


----------



## Stephano (May 25, 2017)

m1guelpf said:


> Banned because you did too


Banned because of repetition


----------



## fedehda (May 25, 2017)

Stephano said:


> Banned because of repetition


Banned because you did exactly the same thing with other words. 

Is this the real life or is this just ban-tasy?


----------



## Stephano (May 25, 2017)

fedehda said:


> Banned because you did exactly the same thing with other words.
> 
> Is this the real life or is this just ban-tasy?


You're caught in a *ban*-slide, no escape from weeb-ality...


----------



## fedehda (May 25, 2017)

Stephano said:


> You're caught in a *ban*-slide, no escape from weeb-ality...


Mama, just banned a man...


----------



## Stephano (May 25, 2017)

fedehda said:


> Mama, just banned a man...


Put the_ Ban-hammer_ to is head, swung the tool and now he's _banned_


----------



## fedehda (May 25, 2017)

Stephano said:


> Put the_ Ban-hammer_ to is head, swung the tool and now he's _banned_


Mama, ban had just begun but now I've gone and ban them all away


----------



## Stephano (May 25, 2017)

fedehda said:


> Mama, ban had just begun but now I've gone and ban them all away


Costello!!!!! oh-oh-oh-oh-ohhhh. Didn't mean to make you cry, if he's not back again by tomorrow, un-ban himmmmm, unban himmmm......
cuz this site really matters.....


----------



## fedehda (May 25, 2017)

Stephano said:


> Costello!!!!! oh-oh-oh-oh-ohhhh. Didn't mean to make you cry, if he's not back again by tomorrow, un-ban himmmmm, unban himmmm......
> cuz this site really matters.....


Too late, my ban has come
Sends pm down my profile, banhammer's aching all the time


----------



## Stephano (May 25, 2017)

fedehda said:


> Too late, my ban has come
> Sends pm down my profile, banhammer's aching all the time


Goodbye everybody, i've stepped on the gas. I've go to leave you all banned and go to _NeoGaf..._


----------



## fedehda (May 25, 2017)

Stephano said:


> Goodbye everybody, i've stepped on the gas. I've go to leave you all banned and go to _NeoGaf..._


Mama, I don't wanna leave. I sometimes wish I'd never been banned at all.


----------



## Dionicio3 (May 25, 2017)

fedehda said:


> Mama, I don't wanna leave. I sometimes wish I'd never been banned at all.


Banned for role playing in this thread


----------



## Stephano (May 25, 2017)

fedehda said:


> Mama, I don't wanna leave. I sometimes wish I'd never been banned at all.


*Banned guitar Solo*

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Dionicio3 said:


> Banned for role playing in this thread


Banned for not participating


----------



## fedehda (May 25, 2017)

Stephano said:


> *Banned guitar Solo*


*Banned headBANging*


----------



## Acrux (May 25, 2017)

so if everyone is banned, will banning still exist?


----------



## Stephano (May 25, 2017)

Acrux said:


> so if everyone is banned, will banning still exist?


Banned because you don't know how this works
also banned for not banning someone


----------



## Acrux (May 25, 2017)

Stephano said:


> Banned because you don't know how this works
> also banned for not banning someone


i ban you for saying i dont know how to ban


----------



## fedehda (May 25, 2017)

Acrux said:


> i ban you for saying i dont know how to ban


Banned because he said a totally diferent thing.


----------



## Stephano (May 25, 2017)

fedehda said:


> Banned because he said a totally diferent thing.


Banned because you assumed i said something that i don't even know if i said or not.


----------



## Acrux (May 25, 2017)

fedehda said:


> Banned because he said a totally diferent thing.


ban you for butting in


----------



## Stephano (May 25, 2017)

Acrux said:


> ban you for butting in


Banned because this is an open community ban center.


----------



## fedehda (May 25, 2017)

Acrux said:


> ban you for butting in


Banned because you've been thunderstruck... No, sorry, I mean ninja'd


----------



## Acrux (May 25, 2017)

fedehda said:


> Banned because you've been thunderstruck... No, sorry, I mean ninja'd


yah


----------



## Stephano (May 25, 2017)

fedehda said:


> Banned because you've been thunderstruck... No, sorry, I mean ninja'd


@Acrux banhim


----------



## Acrux (May 25, 2017)

Acrux said:


> yah


i cant be banned because me ninja
ya'all banned for being too human


----------



## Stephano (May 25, 2017)

Acrux said:


> i cant be banned because me ninja
> ya'all banned for being too human


banned because only mods have the ability to _ninja'd _someone


----------



## Acrux (May 25, 2017)

Stephano said:


> banned because only mods have the ability to _ninja'd _someone


you banned for being to Stephen.


----------



## Stephano (May 25, 2017)

Acrux said:


> you banned for being to Stephen.


Banned for using my real name on this site.


----------



## Acrux (May 25, 2017)

Stephano said:


> Banned for using my real name on this site.


for real? well you banned then


----------



## Stephano (May 25, 2017)

Acrux said:


> for real? well you banned then


Banned for bad grammar


----------



## Acrux (May 25, 2017)

Stephano said:


> Banned for bad grammar


it's true doe. Trudeau.


----------



## Stephano (May 25, 2017)

Acrux said:


> it's true doe. Trudeau.


Banned once again for not banning someone

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

@fedehda banned for not continuing the song


----------



## Acrux (May 25, 2017)

Stephano said:


> Banned once again for not banning someone


i ultimately ban you for telling me to ban someone


----------



## Stephano (May 25, 2017)

Acrux said:


> i ultimately ban you for telling me to ban someone


banned for _enoemos nab ot em gnillet rof uoy nab yletamitlu i_


----------



## Acrux (May 25, 2017)

Stephano said:


> banned for _enoemos nab ot em gnillet rof uoy nab yletamitlu i_


banned for using unknown words


----------



## Stephano (May 25, 2017)

Acrux said:


> banned for using unknown words


banned for not knowing the words


----------



## Acrux (May 25, 2017)

Stephano said:


> banned for not knowing the words


banned for not telling me the words


----------



## Stephano (May 25, 2017)

Acrux said:


> banned for not telling me the words


banned for not understanding what the words are


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (May 25, 2017)

Stephano said:


> banned for not understanding what the words are


Banned for understanding things that  other people dont understand.


----------



## Stephano (May 25, 2017)

TheDarkGreninja said:


> Banned for understanding things that  other people dont understand.


banned for not realizing i just reversed the words


----------



## fedehda (May 25, 2017)

Stephano said:


> banned for not realizing i just reversed the words


Banned because you don't speak on the High Language


----------



## Acrux (May 25, 2017)

fedehda said:


> Banned because you don't speak on the High Language


banned you


----------



## Stephano (May 25, 2017)

Acrux said:


> banned you


banned for not giving a reason


----------



## fedehda (May 25, 2017)

Acrux said:


> banned you


Banned for not giving any reason

@Stephano banned because they broke the song's chain


----------



## Acrux (May 25, 2017)

Stephano said:


> banned for not giving a reason


banned for being you


----------



## Stephano (May 25, 2017)

Acrux said:


> banned for being you


banned for being mean.


----------



## Acrux (May 25, 2017)

Stephano said:


> banned for being mean.


banned for thinking im mean


----------



## Noctosphere (May 25, 2017)

banned because you actually are


----------



## fedehda (May 25, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because you actually are


Banned for banning a canadian bro


----------



## Noctosphere (May 25, 2017)

fedehda said:


> Banned for banning a canadian bro


Banned for banning a canadian bro


----------



## fedehda (May 25, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> Banned for banning a canadian bro


Banned because I'm not a canadian bro.


----------



## Noctosphere (May 25, 2017)

fedehda said:


> Banned because I'm not a canadian bro.


banned for being from argentina


----------



## fedehda (May 26, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> banned for being from argentina


Banned for not being from the best country in the world... besides all the other ones


----------



## m1guelpf (May 26, 2017)

Banned for saying Argentina is the best country in the world... (besides all the other ones)


----------



## Stephano (May 26, 2017)

m1guelpf said:


> Banned for saying Argentina is the best country in the world... (besides all the other ones)





fedehda said:


> Banned for not being from the best country in the world... besides all the other ones


Banned for not being from the best country in the world, North Korea.


----------



## EthanAddict (May 26, 2017)

Stephano said:


> Banned for not being from the best country in the world, North Korea.



Banned because you made me thing how your genitals may be


----------



## Stephano (May 26, 2017)

EthanAddict said:


> Banned because you made me thing how your genitals may be


Banned for making me laugh


----------



## EthanAddict (May 26, 2017)

Stephano said:


> Banned for making me laugh



Banned because you didn't see the small typo in my post


----------



## Stephano (May 26, 2017)

EthanAddict said:


> Banned because you didn't see the small typo in my post


Banned for making a typo.


----------



## EthanAddict (May 26, 2017)

Stephano said:


> Banned for making a typo.


Banned because I made a typo


----------



## Stephano (May 26, 2017)

EthanAddict said:


> Banned because I made a typo


Banned for saying that you making a typo is a worthy reason for me to get banned.


----------



## EthanAddict (May 26, 2017)

Banned because you had the word banned in your post


----------



## Stephano (May 26, 2017)

tsop ruoy ni dennab drow eht dah uoy esuaceb dennaB


----------



## fedehda (May 26, 2017)

Stephano said:


> tsop ruoy ni dennab drow eht dah uoy esuaceb dennaB


Banned for writing in High Language... again.


----------



## Stephano (May 26, 2017)

fedehda said:


> Banned for writing in High Language... again.


Banned for not writing in a High Language


----------



## fedehda (May 26, 2017)

Stephano said:


> Banned for not writing in a High Language


Banned because I'm still a dirty peasant and I'm not allowed to speak in High Language.


----------



## Stephano (May 26, 2017)

fedehda said:


> Banned because I'm still a dirty peasant and I'm not allowed to speak in High Language.


banned for not learning high language.....
or using this link.... http://www.textreverse.com/


----------



## fedehda (May 26, 2017)

Stephano said:


> banned for not learning high language.....
> or using this link.... http://www.textreverse.com/


.(gnihtemos s'ti tub ,hgiH ton) egaugnaL esreveR ni kaeps won I esuaceb dennaB


----------



## Stephano (May 26, 2017)

fedehda said:


> .(gnihtemos s'ti tub ,hgiH ton) egaugnaL esreveR ni kaeps won I esuaceb dennaB


Unbanned for getting on my level


----------



## fedehda (May 26, 2017)

Stephano said:


> Unbanned for getting on my level


Banned because I'm still a dirty peasant


----------



## Stephano (May 26, 2017)

fedehda said:


> Banned because I'm still a dirty peasant


Banned for saying that you're a dirty peasant is a good enough reason to ban me.


----------



## fedehda (May 26, 2017)

Stephano said:


> Banned for saying that you're a dirty peasant is a good enough reason to ban me.


Unbanned because you're right. A dirty peasant isn't allowed to ban someone.


----------



## Stephano (May 26, 2017)

fedehda said:


> Unbanned because you're right. A dirty peasant isn't allowed to ban someone.


Unbanned due to respect


----------



## fedehda (May 26, 2017)

I unban you from the next ban because you're my orb esreveR now


----------



## Stephano (May 26, 2017)

fedehda said:


> I unban you from the next ban because you're my orb esreveR now


I unban you next time i ban you for being a bro.


----------



## fedehda (May 26, 2017)

Stephano said:


> I unban you next time i ban you for being a bro.


And I unban you from my next ban for being a bro.

PS: Banned because I've just finished a book and I don't have money to buy the next one. (It's a series of eight books, not Harry Potter)


----------



## Stephano (May 26, 2017)

fedehda said:


> And I unban you from my next ban for being a bro.
> 
> PS: Banned because I've just finished a book and I don't have money to buy the next one. (It's a series of eight books, not Harry Potter)


Banned for reading instead of playing Vidya gams


----------



## fedehda (May 26, 2017)

Stephano said:


> Banned for reading instead of playing Vidya gams


Banned because I've started Tomb Raider on Tuesday and finished the next day. At least I can't finish a book in two days (I think)


----------



## Stephano (May 26, 2017)

fedehda said:


> Banned because I've started Tomb Raider on Tuesday and finished the next day. At least I can't finish a book in two days (I think)


Banned because I can't read worth a darn.


----------



## fedehda (May 26, 2017)

Stephano said:


> Banned because I can't read worth a darn.


Banned because that's what Stephen King said once. And I'm reading to King stuff right now


----------



## Stephano (May 26, 2017)

fedehda said:


> Banned because that's what Stephen King said once. And I'm reading to King stuff right now


banned for being to meta


----------



## fedehda (May 26, 2017)

Stephano said:


> banned for being to meta


Banned because I had to look out for the meaning of "to meta". I'm still learning about the forum's language


----------



## m1guelpf (May 27, 2017)

Banned because I also don't know, but I'm too lazy to search it


----------



## fedehda (May 27, 2017)

m1guelpf said:


> Banned because I also don't know, but I'm too lazy to search it


Banned for not being a "meta" bro


----------



## Stephano (May 30, 2017)

This thread is banned because it's been inactive for like 4 days.


----------



## Seriel (May 30, 2017)

Banned for necrobumping a 4 day old thread


----------



## Stephano (May 30, 2017)

Seriel said:


> Banned for necrobumping a 4 day old thread


banned for posting in a banned thread


----------



## Seriel (May 30, 2017)

Stephano said:


> banned for posting in a banned thread


Banned for posting in a banned thread.


----------



## Stephano (May 30, 2017)

·pɐəɹɥʇ pəuuɐq ɐ uı ɓuıʇsod ɹoɟ pəuuɐꓭ


----------



## m1guelpf (May 30, 2017)

Banned for talking in high lenguage now that everyone understands it


----------



## Stephano (May 30, 2017)

m1guelpf said:


> Banned for talking in high lenguage now that everyone understands it


Banned for not realizing i'm using a different high language


----------



## m1guelpf (May 31, 2017)

Stephano said:


> Banned for not realizing i'm using a different high language


Banned for using a different high language.


----------



## fedehda (May 31, 2017)

m1guelpf said:


> Banned for using a different high language.


Banned because that was High Reverse Language.


----------



## Procyon (May 31, 2017)

Banned for being banny ban the banner ban king


----------



## Seriel (May 31, 2017)

Banned.


----------



## Procyon (May 31, 2017)

Banned for saying banned


----------



## fedehda (May 31, 2017)

Procyon said:


> Banned for saying banned


Banned because that's enough to ban all #67703 bans that had place in this thread


----------



## m1guelpf (May 31, 2017)

fedehda said:


> Banned because that was High Reverse Language.


Banned for using high reverse language


fedehda said:


> Banned because that's enough to ban all #67703 bans that had place in this thread


Banned because we're all banned now, then


Procyon said:


> Banned for saying banned


Banned for autobanning


----------



## fedehda (May 31, 2017)

m1guelpf said:


> Banned for using high reverse language


Banned because I wasn't using it. 

At least today


----------



## m1guelpf (May 31, 2017)

fedehda said:


> Banned because I wasn't using it.
> 
> At least today


Banned for writing small


----------



## fedehda (May 31, 2017)

m1guelpf said:


> Banned for writing small


Banned for also writing small. And don't using High Reverse Language


----------



## vinstage (Jun 5, 2017)

fedehda said:


> Banned for also writing small. And don't using High Reverse Language


Banned for banning.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 5, 2017)

vinstage said:


> Banned for banning.


Banned for not writing big


----------



## vinstage (Jun 5, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Banned for not writing big


Banned for trying to bait me into writing big.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 5, 2017)

vinstage said:


> Banned for trying to bait me into writing big.


Banned for thinking it was bait


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 5, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Banned for thinking it was bait


banned because it do was a bait


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 5, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because it do was a bait


Banned because your sentence doesn't make sense


----------



## fedehda (Jun 5, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Banned because your sentence doesn't make sense


Banned because weoh


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 5, 2017)

fedehda said:


> Banned because weoh


Banned because no credits to @TheKingy34


----------



## fedehda (Jun 5, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Banned because no credits to @TheKingy34


Banned because I did it.


----------



## Stephano (Jun 5, 2017)

fedehda said:


> Banned because I did it.


Banned because you did it.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 5, 2017)

Stephano said:


> Banned because you did it.


banned because weird face


----------



## Stephano (Jun 5, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because weird face


Banned for not elaborating and discrimination


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 5, 2017)

Stephano said:


> Banned for not elaborating and discrimination


b4nn3d b3c4u5e 1m n0t d1scr1m1n4t1ng, 1 ju5t 541d w31rd f4c3


----------



## Stephano (Jun 5, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> b4nn3d b3c4u5e 1m n0t d1scr1m1n4t1ng, 1 ju5t 541d w31rd f4c3


Banned for leet speach


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 5, 2017)

Stephano said:


> Banned for leet speach


B4nn3d f0r n0t l33t sp33ch


----------



## Stephano (Jun 5, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> B4nn3d f0r n0t l33t sp33ch


ʜɔƸƸqƨ ƚƸƸl ƚ0n ɿ0ʇ bƸnn4ᙠ


----------



## fedehda (Jun 6, 2017)

Stephano said:


> ʜɔƸƸqƨ ƚƸƸl ƚ0n ɿ0ʇ bƸnn4ᙠ


Banned because weoh


----------



## Procyon (Jun 6, 2017)

Banned because weoh doesn't exist


----------



## fedehda (Jun 6, 2017)

Procyon said:


> Banned because weoh doesn't exist


Banned because you are out of style.


----------



## Procyon (Jun 6, 2017)

fedehda said:


> Banned because you are out of style.



Banned because you got no style of banning


----------



## m1guelpf (Jun 7, 2017)

Procyon said:


> Banned because you got no style of banning


Banned because owawunalo ukuhumushela lolu


----------



## Procyon (Jun 7, 2017)

m1guelpf said:


> Banned because owawunalo ukuhumushela lolu



Banned because of no valid reason for banning


----------



## m1guelpf (Jun 7, 2017)

Procyon said:


> Banned because of no valid reason for banning


Banned because no one here has a valid reason for banning


----------



## fedehda (Jun 7, 2017)

m1guelpf said:


> Banned because no one here has a valid reason for banning


Banned because I do


----------



## Procyon (Jun 7, 2017)

fedehda said:


> Banned because I do



Banned for narcissism


----------



## fedehda (Jun 7, 2017)

Procyon said:


> Banned for narcissism


Banned for not loving me


----------



## m1guelpf (Jun 7, 2017)

fedehda said:


> Banned for not loving me


Banned for narcissism (again)


----------



## fedehda (Jun 8, 2017)

m1guelpf said:


> Banned for narcissism (again)


Banned for not being narcissist


----------



## m1guelpf (Jun 8, 2017)

fedehda said:


> Banned for not being narcissist


Banned because you don't know if I am


----------



## Procyon (Jun 8, 2017)

Banned because wut?


----------



## fedehda (Jun 8, 2017)

Procyon said:


> Banned because wut?


Banned because weoh


----------



## APartOfMe (Jun 9, 2017)

fedehda said:


> Banned because weoh


banned because noot


----------



## Maq47 (Jun 9, 2017)

^Banned because you're an 'Official follower of Skiddon't-ism', but I'm a 'Trademarked follower of Skiddon't-ism™'. 
In other words, you're banned because you didn't notice Skiddon't-ism™ is Trademarked.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 9, 2017)

MarcusCarter said:


> ^Banned because you're an 'Official follower of Skiddon't-ism', but I'm a 'Trademarked follower of Skiddon't-ism™'.
> In other words, you're banned because you didn't notice Skiddon't-ism™ is Trademarked.


Banned for following Skidddon't-ism


----------



## fedehda (Jun 9, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Banned for following Skidddon't-ism


Banned for liking (s)kiddos


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 10, 2017)

Banned for... umm... reasons?


----------



## APartOfMe (Jun 10, 2017)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Banned for... umm... reasons?


banned for being on the eof


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 10, 2017)

epickid37 said:


> banned for being on the eof


banned for being on the eof


----------



## APartOfMe (Jun 10, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> banned for being on the eof


banned for being a furry


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 10, 2017)

epickid37 said:


> banned for being a furry


banned for not being a furry


----------



## APartOfMe (Jun 10, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> banned for not being a furry


banned for not not not not not not not not not not not not not not not not not not being a furry


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 10, 2017)

epickid37 said:


> banned for not not not not not not not not not not not not not not not not not not being a furry


banned for calling me stalker


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 10, 2017)

Banned for not being a stalker


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 10, 2017)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Banned for not being a stalker


banned because i never said i wasnt


----------



## APartOfMe (Jun 10, 2017)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Banned for not being a stalker


banned for not having mario as your avatar


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 10, 2017)

epickid37 said:


> banned for not having mario as your avatar


baned for not having a furry as your avatar


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 10, 2017)

Banned for being a stalker


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 10, 2017)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Banned for being a stalker


banneds because i never said i was


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 10, 2017)

Banned for keeping your options open


----------



## drenal (Jun 10, 2017)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Banned for keeping your options open


Banned for banning others


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 11, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned for banning others


Banned for being a hypocrite owo


----------



## drenal (Jun 11, 2017)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Banned for being a hypocrite owo


banned for not joining my fidget spinner club!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Windowlicker (Jun 11, 2017)

drenal said:


> banned for not joining my fidget spinner club!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Banned because the finger spinner meme wasn't funny even from the first hour it came out.


----------



## drenal (Jun 11, 2017)

Elysium420 said:


> Banned because the finger spinner meme wasn't funny even from the first hour it came out.


banned for being mean to my fidget spinner club!!!!!!!


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jun 11, 2017)

drenal said:


> banned for being mean to my fidget spinner club!!!!!!!


Banned for making a fidget spinner club.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jun 11, 2017)

Banned for   J O Y C O N B O Y Z


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jun 11, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> Banned for   J O Y C O N B O Y Z


Banned because fuck you.


----------



## Minox (Jun 11, 2017)

Banned for rudeness.


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jun 11, 2017)

Minox said:


> Banned for rudeness.


Banned for supervising.


----------



## Minox (Jun 11, 2017)

Banned for making me supervise you D:


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jun 11, 2017)

Banned for not supervising your children.


----------



## Minox (Jun 11, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> Banned for not supervising your children.


Banned for implying I have children.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jun 11, 2017)

Banned for not remembering that I gave birth to your children.


----------



## Windowlicker (Jun 11, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> Banned for not remembering that I gave birth to your children.


Ban for sexual harassment.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jun 11, 2017)

Banned for implying that child birth is sexual harassment.


----------



## drenal (Jun 11, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> Banned for implying that child birth is sexual harassment.


Banned for banning him for implying child birth is sexual harrasment.


----------



## Social_Outlaw (Jun 11, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned for banning him for implying child birth is sexual harrasment.


Banned for explaining why you banned him for banning another person due to implying child birth is Sexual Harassment.

Sent from my SM-G550T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## drenal (Jun 11, 2017)

Logan97 said:


> Banned for explaining why you banned him for banning another person due to implying child birth is Sexual Harassment.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G550T1 using Tapatalk


Banned for being overly complicated.


----------



## Enovale (Jun 11, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned for being overly complicated.



Banned for trying to simplify a complex matter at this moment in time


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drenal (Jun 11, 2017)

ElijahZAwesome said:


> Banned for trying to simplify a complex matter at this moment in time
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Banned for banning me for trying to simplify a complex matter at this moment in time.


----------



## Enovale (Jun 11, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned for banning me for trying to simplify a complex matter at this moment in time.



Banned for banning someone just because they banned you


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drenal (Jun 11, 2017)

ElijahZAwesome said:


> Banned for banning someone just because they banned you
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Banned for giving me ptsd about being banned. Now I need a safe space.


----------



## Enovale (Jun 11, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned for giving me ptsd about being banned. Now I need a safe space.



Banned for not having a safe space


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drenal (Jun 11, 2017)

ElijahZAwesome said:


> Banned for not having a safe space
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oleboy555 (Jun 11, 2017)

drenal said:


>


banned for being triggered


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jun 11, 2017)

Banned for having a Portal icon.


----------



## Stephano (Jun 12, 2017)

Banned for not having one


----------



## m1guelpf (Jun 12, 2017)

Stephano said:


> Banned for not having one


Banned for being in Ganon's castle


----------



## Stephano (Jun 12, 2017)

m1guelpf said:


> Banned for being in Ganon's castle


Banned for not being friends with Ganon


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 13, 2017)

BANNED BECAUSE THE LEGEND NEVER DIES


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 13, 2017)

FrozenIndignation said:


> BANNED BECAUSE THE LEGEND NEVER DIES


Banned because i died a couple of time already


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 13, 2017)

Banned because you're no legend~


----------



## gnmmarechal (Jun 13, 2017)

Banned for ending a sentence with -.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 13, 2017)

Banned because ya gotta build that suspen-


----------



## Luglige (Jun 14, 2017)

banned for too much nin.


----------



## SpiffyJUNIOR (Jun 14, 2017)

Luglige said:


> banned for too much nin.


Banned for too much nein.


----------



## Luglige (Jun 14, 2017)

banned for not posting enough.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 14, 2017)

Luglige said:


> banned for not posting enough.


banned for having an avatar that might be in super mario odyssey


----------



## Luglige (Jun 14, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> banned for having an avatar that might be in super mario odyssey


banned for banning me


btw its from Kirby and the Magic Mirror. One of the bosses, this is its sprite without the eyes.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 14, 2017)

Luglige said:


> banned for banning me
> 
> 
> btw its from Kirby and the Magic Mirror. One of the bosses, this is its sprite without the eyes.


banned because it could still be in mario odyssey as a easter egg from kirby


----------



## Luglige (Jun 14, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because it could still be in mario odyssey as a easter egg from kirby


banned for not showing proof.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 15, 2017)

Banned because top hats are too cool


----------



## Shubshub (Jun 15, 2017)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Banned because top hats are too cool



Banned for being a GBAtemp Patron


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 15, 2017)

Shubshub said:


> Banned for being a GBAtemp Patron


Banned because... or AM I?


----------



## BlastedGuy9905 (Jun 15, 2017)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Banned because... or AM I?


Banned because you are frozen... but where's the refrigerator?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 15, 2017)

BlastedGuy9905 said:


> Banned because you are frozen... but where's the refrigerator?


Banned because I ate it


----------



## BlastedGuy9905 (Jun 15, 2017)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Banned because I ate it


Banne™ because you didn't eat the bathtub instead.


----------



## jDSX (Jun 15, 2017)

BlastedGuy9905 said:


> Banne™ because you didn't eat the bathtub instead.



Banned because you said "Tubegirl" instead of bathtubgirl


----------



## BlastedGuy9905 (Jun 15, 2017)

jDSX said:


> Banned because you said "Tubegirl" instead of bathtubgirl


Banne™ because wut?


----------



## jDSX (Jun 15, 2017)

BlastedGuy9905 said:


> Banne™ because wut?



Banned because you said wut instead of the butt


----------



## Stephano (Jun 16, 2017)

jDSX said:


> Banned because you said wut instead of the butt


Banned for not touching the butt.


----------



## BlastedGuy9905 (Jun 16, 2017)

Stephano said:


> Banned for not touching the butt.


Banne*™ *because you didn't use Banne*™*.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 16, 2017)

Banned for encouraging people to use trademarked material


----------



## Zach9o9 (Jun 22, 2017)

Banned for playing whatever Yakity sax plays.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jun 26, 2017)

Banned for posting on a Wednesday.


----------



## BlastedGuy9905 (Jun 26, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> Banned for posting on a Wednesday.


Banned for joining in 2015.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

butwaitijoinedin2017ohokay.exe


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jun 26, 2017)

Banned for being a blasted guy.


----------



## BlastedGuy9905 (Jun 26, 2017)

Banned for hobbling de hoy


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jun 26, 2017)

Banned for calling Intel HD Graphics chips potatoes.


----------



## BlastedGuy9905 (Jun 26, 2017)

Banned for not noticing I have a Celeron B830.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jun 26, 2017)

Banned for saying I _didn't _see that detail in your signature even though I saw you calling the Intel HD Graphics chip a potato.


----------



## BlastedGuy9905 (Jun 26, 2017)

Banned because the Celeron B830's iGPU *IS* a potato!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Just like your head. It's so cute :3

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

(no offense)


----------



## ScienceBETCH (Jun 27, 2017)

BlastedGuy9905 banned because your name isnt jeff


----------



## BlastedGuy9905 (Jun 27, 2017)

ScienceBETCH said:


> BlastedGuy9905 banned because your name isnt jeff


Banned because your name isn't Jeff, either.


----------



## ScienceBETCH (Jun 27, 2017)

BlastedGuy9905 said:


> Banned because your name isn't Jeff, either.


Banned because you are not a very old m3m3


----------



## BlastedGuy9905 (Jun 27, 2017)

ScienceBETCH said:


> Banned because you are not a very old m3m3


Banned because what do you mean?


----------



## gnmmarechal (Jun 27, 2017)

banned because US


----------



## BlastedGuy9905 (Jun 27, 2017)

Banned because IT'S MMMMMURICA!


----------



## ScienceBETCH (Jun 27, 2017)

Banned because i dont own a nintendo switch


----------



## BlastedGuy9905 (Jun 27, 2017)

Banned because science.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 28, 2017)

Banned because reasons.


----------



## Zach9o9 (Jun 28, 2017)

Banned because you're not watching any TV series. (or it's not working properly and isn't showing anything.)


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 28, 2017)

Zach9o9 said:


> Banned because you're not watching any TV series. (or it's not working properly and isn't showing anything.)


banned because its due to gbatemp update restricting size of signature


----------



## Zach9o9 (Jun 28, 2017)

Banned because canada does not exist.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 28, 2017)

Zach9o9 said:


> Banned because canada does not exist.


banned because canada is the native land of T411, but it got closed


----------



## EthanAddict (Jun 28, 2017)

Banned because my avatar says so


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 28, 2017)

EthanAddict said:


> Banned because my avatar says so


banned because it used to be kim bong hun


----------



## EthanAddict (Jun 28, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because it used to be kim bong hun



Banned because is Kim Kardashian-Un


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 28, 2017)

EthanAddict said:


> Banned because is Kim Kardashian-Un


banned because you restrict who can see your profile


----------



## EthanAddict (Jun 28, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because you restrict who can see your profile



Banned because you can see my proflie and you need to do something for it


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 28, 2017)

EthanAddict said:


> Banned because you can see my proflie and you need to do something for it


banned because i now follow you too


----------



## EthanAddict (Jun 28, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because i now follow you too



Banned because Nicolas Cage says so


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jun 28, 2017)

banned for not literally being a bean


----------



## BlastedGuy9905 (Jun 28, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> banned for not literally being a bean


Banned because your signature is boring.
(nooffensethiswasajoke)


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jun 28, 2017)

Banned for finding Mealmate™ to be boring.


----------



## EthanAddict (Jun 28, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> Banned for finding Mealmate™ to be boring.



Banned for not eating CalorieMate


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jun 28, 2017)

Banned for not knowing what I eat.


----------



## EthanAddict (Jun 28, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> Banned for not knowing what I eat.



Banned for not quoting my posts when you want to reply to them


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 28, 2017)

banned because beaned


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jun 28, 2017)

Banned for letting me be one step ahead of you.


----------



## EthanAddict (Jun 28, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because beaned



Banned because bean'd


----------



## BlastedGuy9905 (Jun 28, 2017)

Banned because y'all use bad puns.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jun 28, 2017)

Banned for not providing an example of a good pun.


----------



## BlastedGuy9905 (Jun 28, 2017)

@hobbledehoy899

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

*drops mic*


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jun 28, 2017)

Banned for dropping a perfectly good microphone into the kiddie pool.


----------



## BlastedGuy9905 (Jun 28, 2017)

Banned because the kiddie pool was empty.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jun 28, 2017)

Banned for implying that children aren't people.


----------



## BlastedGuy9905 (Jun 28, 2017)

Banned because when did I say that..?


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jun 28, 2017)

Banned for not being able to piece together your own context clues.


----------



## BlastedGuy9905 (Jun 28, 2017)

Banned because I'm not Professor Layton.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jun 28, 2017)

Banned for banning me because of your own faults.


----------



## BlastedGuy9905 (Jun 28, 2017)

Banned for changing my words, I only said that I'm not Professor Layton, and I didn't say anything about children not being people, making your profile picture extremely accurate.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

*throws mic, over all pools, on @hobbledehoy899 's forehead*


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jun 28, 2017)

Banned for commenting on the accuracy of my icon. Thank you.


----------



## BlastedGuy9905 (Jun 28, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> Banned for commenting on the accuracy of my icon. Thank you.


Banned because profile picture not showing your forehead.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jun 28, 2017)

Banned because my post has nothing to do with IGN.


----------



## BlastedGuy9905 (Jun 28, 2017)

Banned because you mispelled what you wrote and I had to edit my post.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jun 28, 2017)

Banned for admitting to editing the facts.


----------



## BlastedGuy9905 (Jun 28, 2017)

Banned because everybody saw that you edited your comment, too.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jun 28, 2017)

Banned for not having systemd installed.


----------



## BlastedGuy9905 (Jun 28, 2017)

Banned for changing the topic.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jun 28, 2017)

Banned for also changing the topic.


----------



## BlastedGuy9905 (Jun 28, 2017)

Banned for changing the topic of my topic to your changing the topic.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jun 28, 2017)

Banned for not having systemd installed.


----------



## BlastedGuy9905 (Jun 28, 2017)

Banned for not continuing the inception. You are hereby expelled from the land of the Matrix™.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 28, 2017)

BlastedGuy9905 said:


> Banned for not continuing the inception. You are hereby expelled from the land of the Matrix™.


banned because i gave you a damn


----------



## BlastedGuy9905 (Jun 28, 2017)

Thanks.
Banned because I thanked you.


----------



## Suicuark (Jul 6, 2017)

BlastedGuy9905 said:


> Thanks.
> Banned because I thanked you.


Banned because you arent a flying piece of bacon with a pikachu cosplay.


----------



## BlastedGuy9905 (Jul 6, 2017)

Suicuark said:


> Banned because you arent a flying piece of bacon with a pikachu cosplay.


Banned because two flyfarts.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jul 6, 2017)

BlastedGuy9905 said:


> Banned because two flyfarts.


Bannened for being the 7434365th post in gbatemp


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jul 7, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Bannened for being the 7434365th post in gbatemp


Banned for practicing Skiddoism


----------



## BlastedGuy9905 (Jul 7, 2017)

Banned for naming yourself as a rifle and having a pokemon profile picture instead.


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jul 7, 2017)

BlastedGuy9905 said:


> Banned for naming yourself as a rifle and having a pokemon profile picture instead.


Banned for pointing out that SKS is a type of rifle when clearly that is not the definition I was going for.


----------



## BlastedGuy9905 (Jul 7, 2017)

sks316 said:


> Banned for pointing out that SKS is a type of rifle when clearly that is not the definition I was going for.


Banned for... umm... FOR COMPLAINING!


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jul 7, 2017)

BlastedGuy9905 said:


> Banned for... umm... FOR COMPLAINING!


Banned for not complaining


----------



## BlastedGuy9905 (Jul 7, 2017)

sks316 said:


> Banned for not complaining


Banned for complaing that you complained that I didn't complain but I did complain.


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jul 7, 2017)

BlastedGuy9905 said:


> Banned for complaining that you complained that I didn't complain but I did complain.


Banned for complaining that I complained that you didn't complain but you did complain


----------



## BlastedGuy9905 (Jul 7, 2017)

sks316 said:


> Banned for complaining that I complained that you didn't complain but you did complain


Banned for complaining that you complained that I had complained in my first statement but I only complained about your complaining.


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jul 7, 2017)

BlastedGuy9905 said:


> Banned for complaining that you complained that I had complained in my first statement but I only complained about your complaining.


Banned because too much inception


----------



## BlastedGuy9905 (Jul 7, 2017)

sks316 said:


> Banned because too much inception


Banned for complaining that you complained that there's too much inception and that I had complained in my first statement but I only complained about your complaining.


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jul 7, 2017)

BlastedGuy9905 said:


> Banned for complaining that you complained that there's too much inception and that I had complained in my first statement but I only complained about your complaining.


Banned because this could go on for hours and I need sleep so let me go to bed


----------



## BlastedGuy9905 (Jul 7, 2017)

sks316 said:


> Banned because this could go on for hours and I need sleep so let me go to bed


Banned because the evil doesn't sleep ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jul 7, 2017)

BlastedGuy9905 said:


> Banned because the evil doesn't sleep ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


Banned for assuming that I'm evil when I'm actually the exact opposite


----------



## BlastedGuy9905 (Jul 7, 2017)

sks316 said:


> Banned for assuming that I'm evil when I'm actually the exact opposite


Banned for being "live".


get it?


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jul 7, 2017)

BlastedGuy9905 said:


> Banned for being "live".
> 
> 
> get it?


Yes, I get it.

Banned because fuck you. I'm going to bed.


----------



## BlastedGuy9905 (Jul 7, 2017)

sks316 said:


> Yes, I get it.
> 
> Banned because fuck you. I'm going to bed.


Banned because nothanks.


aside from that, sleep well


----------



## ScienceBETCH (Jul 7, 2017)

banned because you are not 
dead


----------



## BlastedGuy9905 (Jul 7, 2017)

Banned because TF?


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 7, 2017)

Banned because question mark


----------



## BlastedGuy9905 (Jul 7, 2017)

Banned because question mark?.
Banned because question mark.
Banned because ?.
Banned because yes.


----------



## Luglige (Jul 7, 2017)

banned for playing this game too much,
fuck off twat and go outside.


----------



## BlastedGuy9905 (Jul 7, 2017)

Banned because you just banned me and I have to ban you too. And, nothanks.exe

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

(but i really hope that was just a joke and not targeted disrespect)


----------



## Luglige (Jul 7, 2017)

banned for running the virus "nothanks.exe"

btw i was not running disrespect.exe


----------



## BlastedGuy9905 (Jul 7, 2017)

Banned for being a nice guy.


----------



## Luglige (Jul 7, 2017)

banned for complimenting me, 

also thx love you.


----------



## BlastedGuy9905 (Jul 7, 2017)

Banned for thxing me


----------



## Luglige (Jul 7, 2017)

banned for not saying you're welcome. lmao.


----------



## BlastedGuy9905 (Jul 7, 2017)

Banned for you're welcome.


----------



## Luglige (Jul 7, 2017)

banned for banning me.


----------



## BlastedGuy9905 (Jul 7, 2017)

Banned because I sued you.


----------



## Luglige (Jul 7, 2017)

banned because:
OBJECTION!!!


----------



## BlastedGuy9905 (Jul 7, 2017)

Banned because you're not a lawyer and if you were one, your first case would be settling a lawsuit.


----------



## Luglige (Jul 7, 2017)

Banned because i don't wanna be a lawyer.


----------



## BlastedGuy9905 (Jul 7, 2017)

Banned because you get sued either way.


----------



## Luglige (Jul 7, 2017)

banned because i wouldn't get the opportunity to be sued because i never was a lawyer in the first place.


----------



## BlastedGuy9905 (Jul 7, 2017)

Banned because normal people can get sued too


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 7, 2017)

banned for not being a furry


----------



## ScienceBETCH (Jul 7, 2017)

Banned for picking the wrong house fool


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 7, 2017)

ScienceBETCH said:


> Banned for picking the wrong house fool


banned because hdd and ssd and every stockage device dont offer the exact amount of gb it shows on the cover, which isnt related to you anyway


----------



## ScienceBETCH (Jul 8, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because hdd and ssd and every stockage device dont offer the exact amount of gb it shows on the cover, which isnt related to you anyway


banned because you are not a rectangular triangle
wtf does that even mean


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jul 8, 2017)

ScienceBETCH said:


> banned because you are not a rectangular triangle
> wtf does that even mean


Banned because wtf man?


----------



## ScienceBETCH (Jul 9, 2017)

sks316 said:


> Banned because wtf man?


banned because i havent bought ps plus yet


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jul 9, 2017)

ScienceBETCH said:


> banned because i havent bought ps plus yet


Banned because I don't have any PlayStations whatsoever. Nintendo Master Race


----------



## ScienceBETCH (Jul 9, 2017)

sks316 said:


> Banned because I don't have any PlayStations whatsoever. Nintendo Master Race


banned because i cant buy a switch


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jul 9, 2017)

ScienceBETCH said:


> banned because i cant buy a switch


Banned because you should buy a Switch


----------



## ScienceBETCH (Jul 9, 2017)

sks316 said:


> Banned because you should buy a Switch


Banned because i cant


----------



## Enryx25 (Jul 9, 2017)

ScienceBETCH said:


> Banned because i cant


Banned because i'm hungry.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 9, 2017)

banned for being hungry


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jul 9, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> banned for being hungry


Banned for not being hungry


----------



## DarkDante (Jul 10, 2017)

sks316 said:


> Banned for not being hungry


All you are Banned for being banned.


----------



## ScienceBETCH (Jul 10, 2017)

Paulo Rivera said:


> All you are Banned for being banned.


you are banned because of not living in turkey


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jul 10, 2017)

ScienceBETCH said:


> you are banned because of not living in turkey


Banned because Science


----------



## Enryx25 (Jul 10, 2017)

sks316 said:


> Banned because Science


Banned because you don't exist.


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jul 10, 2017)

Enryx25 said:


> Banned because you don't exist.


Banned because I DO exist.


----------



## DarkDante (Jul 11, 2017)

sks316 said:


> Banned because I DO exist.





sks316 said:


> Banned because I DO exist.


You are banned. Cause you do actually exist on a different dimension, the banned dimension.


----------



## Gon Freecss (Jul 11, 2017)

Paulo Rivera said:


> You are banned. Cause you do actually exist on a different dimension, the banned dimension.


Banned for not having a profile pic


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 11, 2017)

Gon Freecss said:


> Banned for not having a profile pic


banned for not banning him for clicking the reply button twice


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jul 11, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> banned for not banning him for clicking the reply button twice





Noctosphere said:


> banned for not banning him for clicking the reply button twice


Banned for not clicking the reply button twice.


----------



## SKGleba (Jul 11, 2017)

Banned for having a weak password


----------



## Enryx25 (Jul 11, 2017)

SKGleba said:


> Banned for having a weak password



Banned because your password is 1234.


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jul 11, 2017)

SKGleba said:


> Banned for having a weak password


Banned because HOW THE FUCK DO YOU KNOW MY PASSWORD?


Enryx25 said:


> Banned because your password is 1234.


Banned because ROFL


----------



## Enryx25 (Jul 11, 2017)

sks316 said:


> Banned because HOW THE FUCK DO YOU KNOW MY PASSWORD?
> 
> Banned because ROFL



Banned because lol


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jul 12, 2017)

Enryx25 said:


> Banned because lol


Banned because lmfao


----------



## Enryx25 (Jul 12, 2017)

sks316 said:


> Banned because lmfao



Banned because


----------



## wg93589 (Jul 12, 2017)

Banned because  is not a valid reason to ban someone.


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jul 12, 2017)

wg93589 said:


> Banned because  is not a valid reason to ban someone.


Banned because logic


----------



## Enryx25 (Jul 12, 2017)

sks316 said:


> Banned because logic



Banned because banned because banned.


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jul 13, 2017)

Enryx25 said:


> Banned because banned because banned.


Banned because you thought you were holding the ban hammer, but it was ME, DIO!


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jul 13, 2017)

sks316 said:


> Banned because you thought you were holding the ban hammer, but it was ME, DIO!


Banned because I'm literally Dio


----------



## wg93589 (Jul 13, 2017)

Banned for having too big of a signature


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jul 13, 2017)

wg93589 said:


> Banned for having too big of a signature


Banned for having too small of a signature


Dionicio3 said:


> Banned because I'm literally Dio


Banned for literally being Dio


----------



## xXxSwagnemitexXx (Jul 13, 2017)

sks316 said:


> Banned for having too small of a signature
> 
> Banned for literally being Dio


Banned because I said so


----------



## Enryx25 (Jul 13, 2017)

xXxSwagnemitexXx said:


> Banned because I said so


Banned because you are stupid


----------



## CosmicMeteor (Jul 13, 2017)

Banned because you didn't take the Rule Of Thirds into account in your avatar.


----------



## xXxSwagnemitexXx (Jul 13, 2017)

CosmicMeteor said:


> Banned because you didn't take the Rule Of Thirds into account in your avatar.


Banned because your so picky with avatars


----------



## jt_1258 (Jul 13, 2017)

xXxSwagnemitexXx said:


> Banned because your so picky with avatars


banned for having an afair with the op


----------



## xXxSwagnemitexXx (Jul 13, 2017)

jt_1258 said:


> banned for having an afair with the op


Banned because I don't what what jt stands for in your Username


----------



## jt_1258 (Jul 13, 2017)

xXxSwagnemitexXx said:


> Banned because I don't what what jt stands for in your Username


banned for being a premium doge

(btw it's my first and middle initial, just wanted to say, lul)


----------



## xXxSwagnemitexXx (Jul 13, 2017)

jt_1258 said:


> banned for being a premium doge
> 
> (btw it's my first and middle initial, just wanted to say, lul)


Banned because you told me what jt stands for in your name

(Also, nice)


----------



## Enryx25 (Jul 13, 2017)

jt_1258 said:


> banned for being a premium doge
> 
> (btw it's my first and middle initial, just wanted to say, lul)



Banned because your name is Jonathan


----------



## EthanAddict (Jul 13, 2017)

banned because your name isn't Jonathan


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jul 13, 2017)

You're all banned


----------



## EthanAddict (Jul 13, 2017)

You are banned because Stone Cold never said that


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jul 13, 2017)

EthanAddict said:


> You are banned because Stone Cold never said that


Banned because he did say that


----------



## jt_1258 (Jul 13, 2017)

Enryx25 said:


> Banned because your name is Jonathan


Banned for getting my name wrong, it's Jeffrey for being free



(no seriously, that is it)


----------



## Enryx25 (Jul 13, 2017)

sks316 said:


> Banned because he did say that


Banned because I'm JOHN CENA!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EthanAddict (Jul 13, 2017)

jt_1258 said:


> Banned for getting my name wrong, it's Jeffrey for being free
> 
> 
> 
> (no seriously, that is it)



Banned because you aren't Jeff Hanneman


----------



## Enryx25 (Jul 13, 2017)

EthanAddict said:


> Banned because you aren't Jeff Hanneman


Banned because you aren't famous.


----------



## EthanAddict (Jul 13, 2017)

Enryx25 said:


> Banned because you aren't famous.



Banned because I don't care if I am famous


----------



## jt_1258 (Jul 13, 2017)

EthanAddict said:


> Banned because I don't care if I am famous


Banned for infamously not being famous


----------



## EthanAddict (Jul 13, 2017)

jt_1258 said:


> Banned for infamously not being famous



Still banned for not being Jeff Hanneman


----------



## Enryx25 (Jul 13, 2017)

EthanAddict said:


> Still banned for not being Jeff Hanneman



Banned because you're evil.


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jul 13, 2017)

Enryx25 said:


> Banned because I'm JOHN CENA!!!!!!!!!


Banned because you can't smell what The Rock is cooking


----------



## EthanAddict (Jul 13, 2017)

Enryx25 said:


> Banned because you're evil.



Banned because you think Slayer mean what they write


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jul 13, 2017)

EthanAddict said:


> Banned because you think Slayer mean what they write


banned because gay


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jul 13, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> banned because gay


Banned because Skiddo OCs are underappreciated and deserve more love


----------



## EthanAddict (Jul 13, 2017)

Banned because you interrupted me from listening to this


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jul 13, 2017)

EthanAddict said:


> Banned because you interrupted me from listening to this



Banned because you should really be listening to this


----------



## EthanAddict (Jul 13, 2017)

sks316 said:


> Banned because you should really be listening to this




Banned because you recommended me bad music, and because you interrupted me from my "Satanic" Rituals(listening to heavy music)


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jul 13, 2017)

EthanAddict said:


> Banned because you recommended me bad music, and because you interrupted me from my "Satanic" Rituals(listening to heavy music)


Banned for having "Satanic" Rituals


----------



## EthanAddict (Jul 13, 2017)

sks316 said:


> Banned for having "Satanic" Rituals



Banned for not respecting my religion(I am not a Satanist btw)


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jul 13, 2017)

EthanAddict said:


> Banned for not respecting my religion(I am not a Satanist btw)


Banned for... IDK?


----------



## EthanAddict (Jul 13, 2017)

sks316 said:


> Banned for... IDK?



banned because you don't know


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jul 13, 2017)

EthanAddict said:


> banned because you don't know


Banned because you know


----------



## EthanAddict (Jul 13, 2017)

sks316 said:


> Banned because you know



Banned because @Dionicio3 banned me for gay


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jul 13, 2017)

EthanAddict said:


> Banned because @Dionicio3 banned me for gay


Banned for being banned by the Skiddo

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## EthanAddict (Jul 13, 2017)

sks316 said:


> Banned for being banned by the Skiddo



Banned because Skiddo is an idiot


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jul 13, 2017)

EthanAddict said:


> Banned because Skiddo is an idiot


Banned because you trigger me. BEGONE!


----------



## EthanAddict (Jul 13, 2017)

sks316 said:


> Banned because you trigger me. BEGONE!



Banned because why not turn this into a discussion starting with "Banned because" just for the sake of the thread


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jul 13, 2017)

EthanAddict said:


> Banned because why not turn this into a discussion starting with "Banned because" just for the sake of the thread


Banned because great idea


----------



## EthanAddict (Jul 13, 2017)

sks316 said:


> Banned because great idea



Banned because let's do it, shall we?


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jul 13, 2017)

EthanAddict said:


> Banned because let's do it, shall we?


Banned because sure


----------



## EthanAddict (Jul 13, 2017)

sks316 said:


> Banned because sure



Banned because what is your favorite ice cream flavor?


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jul 13, 2017)

EthanAddict said:


> Banned because what is your favorite ice cream flavor?


Banned because chocolate and vanilla mixed


----------



## EthanAddict (Jul 13, 2017)

sks316 said:


> Banned because chocolate and vanilla mixed



Banned because mine is strawberry parfait


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jul 13, 2017)

EthanAddict said:


> Banned because mine is strawberry parfait


Banned because ew, strawberry


----------



## EthanAddict (Jul 13, 2017)

sks316 said:


> Banned because ew, strawberry



Banned because you hate strawberry


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jul 13, 2017)

EthanAddict said:


> Banned because you hate strawberry


Banned because you like strawberry


----------



## EthanAddict (Jul 13, 2017)

sks316 said:


> Banned because you like strawberry



Banned because you are a Skiddo symathiser


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jul 13, 2017)

EthanAddict said:


> Banned because you are a Skiddo symathiser


Banned because you aren't a Skiddo sympathiser (did you spell that right?)


----------



## EthanAddict (Jul 13, 2017)

sks316 said:


> Banned because you aren't a Skiddo symathizer (did you spell that right?)



Banned because you don't follow Skiddon't-ism and I don't know, why don't you google it?


----------



## jt_1258 (Jul 13, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> banned because gay


Banned because Skiddoism is inferior to the Eeveelotion theory.


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jul 13, 2017)

EthanAddict said:


> Banned because you don't follow Skiddon't-ism and I don't know, why don't you google it?


Banned because you don't follow Skiddoism


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 13, 2017)

banned because post #68000


----------



## EthanAddict (Jul 13, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because post #68000



Banned because, wait what? You still follow Skiddon't-ism? Not banned


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 13, 2017)

EthanAddict said:


> Banned because, wait what? You still follow Skiddon't-ism? Not banned


Not banned because Skiddon'tism


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jul 14, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> Not banned because Skiddon'tism


Banned because Skiddon't-ism


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 14, 2017)

sks316 said:


> Banned because Skiddon't-ism


banned because skiddo


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jul 14, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because skiddo


Banned because Moon furries


----------



## EthanAddict (Jul 14, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because skiddo



Unbanned because not skiddo fag


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jul 14, 2017)

EthanAddict said:


> Unbanned because not skiddo fag


Banned because not skiddo fag


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 14, 2017)

EthanAddict said:


> Unbanned because not skiddo fag


unbanned because skiddon'T-ism


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jul 14, 2017)

EthanAddict said:


> Unbanned because not skiddo fag


Banned because unbanning is not allowed

(Who did you unban?)


----------



## Enryx25 (Jul 14, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Banned because unbanning is not allowed
> 
> (Who did you unban?)



Banned because I'm banned.


----------



## Mnecraft368 (Jul 16, 2017)

All: Banned cause I spent 10 minutes reading till I realised there was 3000 pages

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Dionicio3 said:


> Banned because unbanning is not allowed
> 
> (Who did you unban?)


Banned because unbanning is allowed


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jul 16, 2017)

Mnecraft368 said:


> All: Banned cause I spent 10 minutes reading till I realised there was 3000 pages


Banned because its 3401 pages


----------



## Mnecraft368 (Jul 16, 2017)

< banned for 2 double posts

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Banned for typing slow and couldn't make ban joke

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Dionicio3 said:


> Banned because its 3401 pages


Banned because I don't care and you stole my ban joke

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

< banned for 3 double posts


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jul 16, 2017)

Mnecraft368 said:


> < banned for 2 double posts
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Banned for triple post and playing minecrap


----------



## Mnecraft368 (Jul 16, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Banned for triple post and playing minecrap


< banned for being minecraft kid and can't change his username cause he grew out of skrubcraft


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jul 16, 2017)

Mnecraft368 said:


> < banned for being minecraft kid and can't change his username cause he grew out of skrubcraft


Banned for not asking a supervisor for name change


----------



## Mnecraft368 (Jul 16, 2017)

< banned for having no brain


----------



## Enryx25 (Jul 16, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Banned for not asking a supervisor for name change


Banned because Gogoat sucks.


----------



## Mnecraft368 (Jul 16, 2017)

< unbanned for PMing @Minox


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jul 16, 2017)

Enryx25 said:


> Banned because Gogoat sucks.


Banned because Skiddo >Gogoat


----------



## Mnecraft368 (Jul 16, 2017)

< banned for using Gateway3DS
< unbanned due to pity


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jul 16, 2017)

Mnecraft368 said:


> < banned for using Gateway3DS
> < unbanned due to pity


Stop banning yourself, thats not the point of thus thread


----------



## Mnecraft368 (Jul 16, 2017)

@gbatemp banned for making signatures have a forced small size with no scroll bar

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Dionicio3 said:


> Stop banning yourself, thats not the point of thus thread


Fine.
Banned for not making a ban joke


----------



## Enryx25 (Jul 16, 2017)

Mnecraft368 said:


> @gbatemp banned for making signatures have a forced small size with no scroll bar
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...



Banned because your username is *Mnecraft *and not M*i*necraft


----------



## Mnecraft368 (Jul 16, 2017)

Banned because your wrong Minecraft sounds odd when saying it so Mnecraft is better.

Mn-ee-craft


----------



## Enryx25 (Jul 16, 2017)

Mnecraft368 said:


> Banned because your wrong Minecraft sounds odd when saying it so Mnecraft is better.
> 
> Mn-ee-craft



Banned because Mnecraft is horrible


----------



## Mnecraft368 (Jul 16, 2017)

Banned because you h8 on my childish self


----------



## Enryx25 (Jul 16, 2017)

Mnecraft368 said:


> Banned because you h8 on my childish self



Banned because you are childish


----------



## Mnecraft368 (Jul 16, 2017)

^ banned for no shit
< banned for unwatching this thread

can't take this shit no more


----------



## Enryx25 (Jul 16, 2017)

Mnecraft368 said:


> ^ banned for no shit
> < banned for unwatching this thread
> 
> can't take this shit no more


banned because don't go away please.


----------



## Mnecraft368 (Jul 16, 2017)

@gbatemp banned because unwarching threads doesn't work


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jul 16, 2017)

Mnecraft368 said:


> @gbatemp banned because unwarching threads doesn't work


Banned because it does work, you just get notified for quotes still


----------



## Enryx25 (Jul 16, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Banned because it does work, you just get notified for quotes still



Banned because you are so smart


----------



## Mnecraft368 (Jul 17, 2017)

^ banned for please don't quote me again


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jul 17, 2017)

Banned because that's not how it works


----------



## Ev1l0rd (Jul 17, 2017)

sks316 said:


> Banned because that's not how it works


Banned for continuing an utter pointless discussion.


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jul 17, 2017)

Ev1l0rd said:


> Banned for continuing an utter pointless discussion.


Banned because this is the Edge of the Forum. Everything in here is a pointless discussion.


----------



## Enryx25 (Jul 17, 2017)

sks316 said:


> Banned because this is the Edge of the Forum. Everything in here is a pointless discussion.



Banned because you are right.


----------



## ScienceBETCH (Jul 17, 2017)

Enryx25 said:


> Banned because you are right.


banned because 1+1 doesnt equal 3


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jul 17, 2017)

ScienceBETCH said:


> banned because 1+1 doesnt equal 3


Banned because you're right, it equals 4.


----------



## Enryx25 (Jul 17, 2017)

ScienceBETCH said:


> banned because 1+1 doesnt equal 3


banned because 1+1 equals 11.


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jul 17, 2017)

Enryx25 said:


> banned because 1+1 equals 11.


Banned because 1+1=2 2+2=Fish. How many letters does fish have? 4. What is 4-1? 3. What has 3 sides? A triangle. Illuminati confirmed.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 17, 2017)

Banned for using math during summer. Please. Just no.


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jul 17, 2017)

SentinelGaming said:


> Banned for using math during summer. Please. Just no.


Banned for not using math during summer.


----------



## RyanAnayaMc (Jul 17, 2017)

SentinelGaming said:


> Banned for using math during summer. Please. Just no.



Banned for disregard to academic values and for using a one word sentence.



sks316 said:


> Banned for not using math during summer.


Banned from Nintendo Network for being a b9s installer.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 17, 2017)

RyanAnayaMc said:


> Banned for disregard to academic values and for using a one word sentence.


Banned for assuming I disregard academic values. I just programmed a C++ program :smug:


----------



## RyanAnayaMc (Jul 17, 2017)

SentinelGaming said:


> Banned for assuming I disregard academic values. I just programmed a C++ program :smug:



Banned for having your location set to "The Internet".


----------



## Enryx25 (Jul 17, 2017)

SentinelGaming said:


> Banned for assuming I disregard academic values. I just programmed a C++ program :smug:


Banned because you are a new member.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 17, 2017)

RyanAnayaMc said:


> Banned for having your location set to "The Internet".


Banned for having no location.


----------



## RyanAnayaMc (Jul 17, 2017)

Enryx25 said:


> Banned because you are a new member.


Banned because your signature has bold, italicized, and underlined text.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 17, 2017)

RyanAnayaMc said:


> Banned because your signature has bold, italicized, and underlined text.


Banned for being signature-ist. All signatures are equal.


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jul 17, 2017)

SentinelGaming said:


> Banned for being signature-ist. All signatures are equal.


Banned because SentinelGaming has 14 letters. What is 14 ÷ 2? 7. What is 7 - 1? 6. What is 6 ÷ 2? 3. What has 3 sides? A triangle. Illuminati confirmed.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 17, 2017)

sks316 said:


> Banned because SentinelGaming has 14 letters. What is 14 ÷ 2? 7. What is 7 - 1? 6. What is 6 ÷ 2? 3. What has 3 sides? A triangle. Illuminati confirmed.


AHHHHHH BANNED FOR CONFIRMING MY WORST FEARS!!!!


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jul 17, 2017)

SentinelGaming said:


> AHHHHHH BANNED FOR CONFIRMING MY WORST FEARS!!!!


Banned because that's 5 crying emojis. 5 - 2 = 3. What has 3 sides? A triangle. Illuminati confirmed.


----------



## RyanAnayaMc (Jul 17, 2017)

sks316 said:


> Banned because that's 5 crying emojis. 5 - 2 = 3. What has 3 sides? A triangle. Illuminati confirmed.



Banned for using only 2nd grade math and for mentioning illuminati.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 17, 2017)

RyanAnayaMc said:


> Banned for using only 2nd grade math and for mentioning illuminati.


Banned because the Illuminati is amazing


----------



## RyanAnayaMc (Jul 17, 2017)

SentinelGaming said:


> Banned because the Illuminati is amazing



Banned because as of now, 50% of your posts are in this thread.


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jul 17, 2017)

RyanAnayaMc said:


> Banned for using only 2nd grade math and for mentioning illuminati.


Banned because RyanAnayaMc has 11 letters. What is 11 -1? 10. Illuminati has 10 letters. Illuminati confirmed.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 17, 2017)

sks316 said:


> Banned because RyanAnayaMc has 11 letters. What is 11 -1? 10. Illuminati has 10 letters. Illuminati confirmed.


Banned for not mentioning that the -1 equals the one eye in the illuminati triangle.


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jul 17, 2017)

SentinelGaming said:


> Banned for not mentioning that the -1 equals the one eye in the illuminati triangle.


Banned because that was post 68060. What is 68060 ÷ 20186? 3.37164371. Rounded, that's 3. What has 3 sides? A triangle. Illuminati confirmed.


----------



## Enryx25 (Jul 17, 2017)

sks316 said:


> Banned because that was post 68060. What is 68060 ÷ 20186? 3.37164371. Rounded, that's 3. What has 3 sides? A triangle. Illuminati confirmed.


Banner because your username has 3 numbers. What has 3 sides? A triangle. Illuminati confirmed.


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jul 17, 2017)

Enryx25 said:


> Banner because your username has 3 numbers. What has 3 sides? A triangle. Illuminati confirmed.


Banned because you joined on January 25th. What's 25 ÷ 8? 3.125. Rounded, that's 3. What has 3 sides? A triangle. Illuminati confirmed.


----------



## Enryx25 (Jul 17, 2017)

sks316 said:


> Banned because you joined on January 25th. What's 25 ÷ 8? 3.125. Rounded, that's 3. What has 3 sides? A triangle. Illuminati confirmed.


Banner because too much Illuminati 7,8/10


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jul 17, 2017)

Enryx25 said:


> Banner because too much Illuminati 7,8/10


Banned because you said banner.


----------



## Enryx25 (Jul 17, 2017)

sks316 said:


> Banned because you said banner.


Banned because LOL


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jul 17, 2017)

Enryx25 said:


> Banned because LOL


Banned because you should check out my themes
[SHAMELESS PLUG]


----------



## Enryx25 (Jul 17, 2017)

sks316 said:


> Banned because you should check out my themes
> [SHAMELESS PLUG]


Banned because I don't want.


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jul 17, 2017)

Enryx25 said:


> Banned because I don't want.


Banned because you should. Is gud.


----------



## Enryx25 (Jul 17, 2017)

sks316 said:


> Banned because you should. Is gud.


Banned because I'm too lazy To check your themes.


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jul 17, 2017)

Enryx25 said:


> Banned because I'm too lazy To check your themes.


Banned because they're just a click or tap away. They're in my sig.


----------



## Enryx25 (Jul 17, 2017)

sks316 said:


> Banned because they're just a click or tap away. They're in my sig.



Banned because they I dont like them


----------



## ScienceBETCH (Jul 17, 2017)

Enryx25 said:


> Banned because they I dont like them


banned because you arent a sellout


----------



## jimmyj (Jul 17, 2017)

ScienceBETCH said:


> banned because you arent a sellout


Banned cuz science is gud


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 18, 2017)

banned because i missed few pages of ban
can someone brief me please?


----------



## Ev1l0rd (Jul 18, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because i missed few pages of ban
> can someone brief me please?


Banned for not reading the last few pages. 

You didnt miss anything. The game never ended.


----------



## ScienceBETCH (Jul 18, 2017)

Ev1l0rd said:


> Banned for not reading the last few pages.
> 
> You didnt miss anything. The game never ended.


banned because the game never ends


----------



## Ev1l0rd (Jul 18, 2017)

ScienceBETCH said:


> banned because the game never ends


Banned because you just lost The Game.


----------



## EthanAddict (Jul 18, 2017)

Ev1l0rd said:


> Banned because you just lost The Game.



Banned because you put me in a paradox, I think not to think The Game, but at the end, I think what not to think, The Game


----------



## jimmyj (Jul 18, 2017)

EthanAddict said:


> Banned because you put me in a paradox, I think not to think The Game, but at the end, I think what not to think, The Game


Banned because you are an addict


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jul 18, 2017)

jimmyj said:


> Banned because you are an addict


Banned because you stole my location. Now I need to find a new one!


----------



## jimmyj (Jul 18, 2017)

sks316 said:


> Banned because you stole my location. Now I need to find a new one!


Banned because your picture has triangles as corners illuminati confirmed


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jul 18, 2017)

jimmyj said:


> Banned because your picture has triangles as corners illuminati confirmed


Banned because as of writing you have 33 likes. What is 33 ÷ 11? 3. A triangle has 3 sides. Illuminati confirmed.


----------



## jimmyj (Jul 18, 2017)

sks316 said:


> Banned because as of writing you have 33 likes. What is 33 ÷ 11? 3. A triangle has 3 sides. Illuminati confirmed.


Banned because I have 33 likes not posts


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jul 18, 2017)

jimmyj said:


> Banned because I have 33 likes not posts


Banned because I already fixed it


----------



## EthanAddict (Jul 18, 2017)

sks316 said:


> Banned because I already fixed it



Banned because you need 262 more likes to have 666


----------



## jimmyj (Jul 18, 2017)

EthanAddict said:


> Banned because you need 262 more likes to have 666


Banned because I just added a like you got it wrong


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jul 18, 2017)

EthanAddict said:


> Banned because you need 262 more likes to have 666


Banned because your signature is nothing but HAHAHAHA

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



jimmyj said:


> Banned because I just added a like you got it wrong


Banned because thank


----------



## jimmyj (Jul 18, 2017)

sks316 said:


> Banned because I already fixed it


Banned because you live in the fake hyrule the us rip off I live in the real hyrule in italy

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



sks316 said:


> Banned because your signature is nothing but HAHAHAHA
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Banned because you spell it thanks

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



sks316 said:


> Banned because your signature is nothing but HAHAHAHA
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Banned because you are a mew's clone


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jul 18, 2017)

jimmyj said:


> Banned because you live in the fake hyrule the us rip off I live in the real hyrule in italy


Banned because Mario is Italian , so, since you are in Italy, you actually live in the Mushroom Kingdom.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



jimmyj said:


> Banned because you spell it thanks


Banned because I spell it how I like


jimmyj said:


> Banned because you are a mew's clone


Banned because I'm better than Mew. He's MY clone.


----------



## jimmyj (Jul 18, 2017)

sks316 said:


> Banned because Mario is Italian , so, since you are in Italy, you actually live in the Mushroom Kingdom.


Banned because with all the shrooms I'm taking I might want to live in the mushroom kingdom

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



sks316 said:


> Banned because Mario is Italian , so, since you are in Italy, you actually live in the Mushroom Kingdom.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Banned because for the first time in my life I am having fun


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jul 18, 2017)

jimmyj said:


> Banned because with all the shrooms I'm taking I might want to live in the mushroom kingdom


Banned because stop taking shrooms


jimmyj said:


> Banned because for the first time in my life I am having fun


Banned because keep having fun


----------



## jimmyj (Jul 18, 2017)

sks316 said:


> Banned because Mario is Italian , so, since you are in Italy, you actually live in the Mushroom Kingdom.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Banned because you made a Dantdm theme dantdm sucks but ya did the jacksepticeye one good


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jul 18, 2017)

jimmyj said:


> Banned because you made a Dantdm theme dantdm sucks but ya did the jacksepticeye one good


Banned because DanTDM doesn't suck but everyone is entitled to their own opinion.


----------



## jimmyj (Jul 18, 2017)

sks316 said:


> Banned because DanTDM doesn't suck but everyone is entitled to their own opinion.


I ban my self because dantdm is not so bad


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jul 18, 2017)

jimmyj said:


> I ban my self because dantdm is not so bad


Gud


----------



## jimmyj (Jul 18, 2017)

sks316 said:


> Banned because DanTDM doesn't suck but everyone is entitled to their own opinion.


Banned because your name has 6 letters what's 6:3? 3 how many sides does a triangle have? 3 illuminati confirmed


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jul 18, 2017)

jimmyj said:


> Banned because your name has 6 letters what's 6:3? 3 how many sides does a triangle have? 3 illuminati confirmed


Banned because the same applies to your name. Illuminati confirmed.


----------



## jimmyj (Jul 18, 2017)

sks316 said:


> Gud



Banned because even your  real name has 6 letters what's 6:3? 3 how many sides does a triangle have? 3 illuminati confirmed


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jul 18, 2017)

jimmyj said:


> Banned because even your  real name has 6 letters what's 6:3? 3 how many sides does a triangle have? 3 illuminati confirmed


Banned because HOW DO YOU KNOW MY REAL NAME? Is it because I added you on 3DS?


----------



## jimmyj (Jul 18, 2017)

sks316 said:


> Banned because HOW DO YOU KNOW MY REAL NAME? Is it because I added you on 3DS?


Banned because you just said it your self (quote above)


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jul 18, 2017)

jimmyj said:


> Banned because you just said it your self (quote above)


Banned because where did I say my real name?


----------



## jimmyj (Jul 18, 2017)

sks316 said:


> Banned because where did I say my real name?


Banned because you misunderstood,what I meant was you answered your question:Is it because I added you on 3DS?


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jul 18, 2017)

jimmyj said:


> Banned because you misunderstood,what I meant was you answered your question:Is it because I added you on 3DS?


Banned because you could have simply said yes


----------



## jimmyj (Jul 18, 2017)

sks316 said:


> Banned because you could have simply said yes


Banned because you're sexist it can be joycongirlz


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jul 18, 2017)

jimmyj said:


> Banned because you're sexist it can be joycongirlz


Banned because I'm not sexist. The phrase is J O Y C O N B O Y Z. Besides, it's even against my Discord server rules to be sexist.


----------



## jimmyj (Jul 18, 2017)

sks316 said:


> Banned because I'm not sexist. The phrase is J O Y C O N B O Y Z. Besides, it's even against my Discord server rules to be sexist.


I ban my self because I'm happy you're not sexist

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



sks316 said:


> Banned because I'm not sexist. The phrase is J O Y C O N B O Y Z. Besides, it's even against my Discord server rules to be sexist.


Banned because maybe you can help me?https://gbatemp.net/threads/luigi-as-first-player-in-nsmb2.477505/#post-7449557


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 18, 2017)

banned because reasons
(such as the ddos attack on that torrent site few days ago)


----------



## Ev1l0rd (Jul 18, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because reasons
> (such as the ddos attack on that torrent site few days ago)


Banned because I don't get what the fuck you are talking about.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 18, 2017)

Ev1l0rd said:


> Banned because I don't get what the fuck you are talking about.


banned because of course you dont know
it was a french torrent website


----------



## jimmyj (Jul 19, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because of course you dont know
> it was a french torrent website


Banned because you didn't specify

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



sks316 said:


> Banned because I'm not sexist. The phrase is J O Y C O N B O Y Z. Besides, it's even against my Discord server rules to be sexist.


Banned because you haven't made a pug theme


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jul 19, 2017)

jimmyj said:


> Banned because you haven't made a pug theme


Banned because I can't make a quality pug theme


----------



## jimmyj (Jul 19, 2017)

sks316 said:


> Banned because I can't make a quality pug theme


Banned because you should make a cat theme

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



sks316 said:


> Banned because I can't make a quality pug theme


Banned because you need 8 likes to get to 420 likes then you can smoke

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



sks316 said:


> Banned because I can't make a quality pug theme


Banned because you have 6 blogs what's 6:3 ? 3 how many sides does a triangle have? 3 illuminati confirmed


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jul 19, 2017)

jimmyj said:


> Banned because you should make a cat theme


Banned because no


jimmyj said:


> Banned because you need 8 likes to get to 420 likes then you can smoke


Banned because I don't smoke


----------



## jimmyj (Jul 19, 2017)

sks316 said:


> Banned because no
> 
> Banned because I don't smoke


Banned because what cfw do you use


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jul 19, 2017)

jimmyj said:


> Banned because what cfw do you use


Banned because Luma


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jul 19, 2017)

Banned for using Luma.


----------



## jimmyj (Jul 19, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> Banned for using Luma.


Banned for sucking aaa


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jul 19, 2017)

Banned for not having actual B9S verification and oversizing your supposed verification.


----------



## jimmyj (Jul 19, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> Banned for not having actual B9S verification and oversizing your supposed verification.


Banned for lying I have a b9s verification


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jul 19, 2017)

Banned for not linking to said B9S verification.
]


----------



## jimmyj (Jul 19, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> Banned for not linking to said B9S verification.
> ]


Banned because http://www.boot9strap.com/?user=jimmyj

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



DarkAura said:


> Let's say that this is a game where you make the person who posted before you banned for any reason, as long as others can see it.  Like this:
> 
> Say the person above me is 1337OMG.
> 
> ...


Banned for knowing this thing would catch on


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jul 19, 2017)

jimmyj said:


> Banned because http://www.boot9strap.com/?user=jimmyj


Banned for not fixing your signature to reflect this.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 19, 2017)

Banned because theres a girl in lingerie in a pub on gbatemp from where i look


----------



## Ev1l0rd (Jul 19, 2017)

jimmyj said:


> Banned because http://www.boot9strap.com/?user=jimmyj
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...





hobbledehoy899 said:


> Banned for not fixing your signature to reflect this.


Banned because this is not the place to hold this discussion. Take it to profile posts.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jul 19, 2017)

Banned because we were still playing the game.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 19, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> Banned because we were still playing the game.


banned for losing the game


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jul 19, 2017)

Banned for also not winning The Game.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 19, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> Banned for also not winning The Game.


banned because i won the game years ago and just stopped playing


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jul 19, 2017)

Banned for lying about winning The Game.


----------



## Ev1l0rd (Jul 19, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> Banned for lying about winning The Game.


Banned for taking The Game seriously.


----------



## jimmyj (Jul 19, 2017)

Ev1l0rd said:


> Banned for taking The Game seriously.


Banned because you aren't taking the game seriously


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jul 21, 2017)

Banned because your B9S medal is too fucking big to not be put in a spoiler.


----------



## Enryx25 (Jul 26, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> Banned because your B9S medal is too fucking big to not be put in a spoiler.



Banned because your username is too long.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jul 26, 2017)

Banned because my name is not as long as @B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N's name.


----------



## Enryx25 (Jul 26, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> Banned because my name is not as long as @B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N's name.


Banned because my name is shorter.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 26, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> Banned because my name is not as long as @B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N's name.


Not as long as my other assets, either.


----------



## Ev1l0rd (Jul 26, 2017)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> Not as long as my other assets, either.


Banned for suggesting that your assets are longer than the Dong Everest, which belongs to me.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jul 26, 2017)

Enryx25 said:


> Banned because my name is shorter.


Banned because your icon is boring.


B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> Not as long as my other assets, either.


hey now, big bep


----------



## Enryx25 (Jul 26, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> Banned because your icon is boring.
> hey now, big bep



Banned because Hi


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jul 26, 2017)

Enryx25 said:


> Banned because Hi


Banned because you're high.


----------



## Enryx25 (Jul 26, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> Banned because you're high.


Banned because lolololol


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jul 26, 2017)

Enryx25 said:


> Banned because lolololol


Banned because you're not even giving joke reasons anymore.


----------



## Enryx25 (Jul 26, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> Banned because you're not even giving joke reasons anymore.



Banned because you're right. Sorry.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jul 26, 2017)

Enryx25 said:


> Banned because you're right.


Banned for banning me for being right.





> Sorry.


Don't be sorry, think for a second...


----------



## Enryx25 (Jul 26, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> Banned for banning me for being right.Don't be sorry, think for a second...



Banned because your profile picture is horrible.


----------



## vinstage (Jul 27, 2017)

Enryx25 said:


> Banned because your profile picture is horrible.


Banned because yours is also.


----------



## Enryx25 (Jul 27, 2017)

vinstage said:


> Banned because yours is also.



Banned because you're so _thicc_


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jul 27, 2017)

Banned for giving a complement in your bank statement.


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Jul 27, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> Banned for giving a complement in your bank statement.


banned for banning compliments


----------



## Enryx25 (Jul 27, 2017)

TheDarkGreninja said:


> banned for banning compliments


Banned because I like Greninja


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Jul 27, 2017)

Enryx25 said:


> Banned because I like Greninja


Banned because we cannot share opinions


----------



## Enryx25 (Jul 27, 2017)

TheDarkGreninja said:


> Banned because we cannot share opinions



Banned because I hate that face.


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Jul 27, 2017)

Enryx25 said:


> Banned because I hate that face.



Banned for being mean ;-;


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jul 27, 2017)

Banned for being nice on a hacking forum.


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Jul 27, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> Banned for being nice on a hacking forum.


banned for thinking this is only a hacking forum.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jul 27, 2017)

Banned for not being a hacker, pusillanimous gamer.


----------



## Enryx25 (Jul 27, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> Banned for not being a hacker, pusillanimous gamer.



Banned for being a hacker.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jul 27, 2017)

Enryx25 said:


> Banned for being a hacker.


Banned for not locking your back door.


----------



## tunip3 (Jul 28, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> Banned for not locking your back door.


your banned for this going on for over a page


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jul 28, 2017)

My banned what? You're banned for your wrong usage of the word your.


----------



## Enryx25 (Jul 28, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> My banned what? You're banned for your wrong usage of the word your.



Banned because you are a grammar nazi


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jul 28, 2017)

Enryx25 said:


> Banned because you are a grammar nazi


Banned because Italy was fascist.


----------



## Enryx25 (Jul 28, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> Banned because Italy was fascist.



Banned because I don't like History.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jul 28, 2017)

Enryx25 said:


> Banned because I don't like History.


Banned because you don't like history. Fuck you.


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jul 28, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> Banned because you don't like history. Fuck you.


Banned because this is going down in history


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jul 28, 2017)

sks316 said:


> Banned because this is going down in history


Banned because if you wanna be a Villain Number One you have to chase a superhero on the run.


----------



## Enryx25 (Jul 28, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> Banned because if you wanna be a Villain Number One you have to chase a superhero on the run.



Banned because I'm Spiderman


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jul 28, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> Banned because if you wanna be a Villain Number One you have to chase a superhero on the run.


Banned because Look at this NET that I just FOUND!


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jul 28, 2017)

Banned because this isn't a Spider-Man thread.


----------



## Enryx25 (Jul 28, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> Banned because this isn't a Spider-Man thread.



Banned because this isn't a superheroes thread.


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jul 28, 2017)

Enryx25 said:


> Banned because this isn't a superheroes thread.


Banned because your profile pic is too simple.


----------



## Enryx25 (Jul 28, 2017)

sks316 said:


> Banned because your profile pic is too simple.



Banned because MewTwo isn't THAT strong.


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jul 28, 2017)

Enryx25 said:


> Banned because MewTwo isn't THAT strong.


Banned because Mewtwo IS that strong.


----------



## Enryx25 (Jul 28, 2017)

sks316 said:


> Banned because Mewtwo IS that strong.



Banned because Arceus is stronger.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 28, 2017)

Enryx25 said:


> Banned because Arceus is stronger.


banned because it depend of their level
mewtwo level 100 obviously is stronger than arceus level 1


----------



## Enryx25 (Jul 28, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because it depend of their level
> mewtwo level 100 obviously is stronger than arceus level 1



Banned because it depend of their moves. Arceus level 1 with moves is obviously stronger than Mewtwo level 100 with no moves.


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jul 28, 2017)

Enryx25 said:


> Banned because it depend of their moves. Arceus level 1 with moves is obviously stronger than Mewtwo level 100 with no moves.


Banned because there is no one Pokémon that has no moves.


----------



## Enryx25 (Jul 28, 2017)

sks316 said:


> Banned because there is no one Pokémon that has no moves.



Banned because there is no Arceus at level 1


----------



## C0mm4nd_ (Jul 31, 2017)

Enryx25 said:


> Banned because there is no Arceus at level 1


Banned because the real Arceus is level 0


----------



## Enryx25 (Jul 31, 2017)

C0mm4nd_ said:


> Banned because the real Arceus is level 0



Banned because the real Arceus is level 80.


----------



## PrincessLillie (Aug 1, 2017)

Enryx25 said:


> Banned because the real Arceus is level 80.


Banned because the REAL Mewtwo is level 100


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 1, 2017)

sks316 said:


> Banned because the REAL Mewtwo is level 100


Banned because reasons


----------



## PrincessLillie (Aug 1, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> Banned because reasons


Banned because I have more reasons


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 1, 2017)

sks316 said:


> Banned because I have more reasons


banned because you might have more reasons but mine are bigger


----------



## PrincessLillie (Aug 1, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because you might have more reasons but mine are bigger


Banned because I have more reasons and bigger reasons


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 1, 2017)

sks316 said:


> Banned because I have more reasons and bigger reasons


banned because they cant be bigger than mine since mine are the biggest


----------



## PrincessLillie (Aug 1, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because they cant be bigger than mine since mine are the biggest


Banned because I said so


----------



## Enryx25 (Aug 1, 2017)

sks316 said:


> Banned because I said so


Banned because stfu


----------



## PrincessLillie (Aug 1, 2017)

Enryx25 said:


> Banned because stfu


Banned because no u


----------



## Enryx25 (Aug 1, 2017)

sks316 said:


> Banned because no u



Banned because u stupid


----------



## PrincessLillie (Aug 1, 2017)

Enryx25 said:


> Banned because u stupid


Banned because I know you are, but what am I?


----------



## Enryx25 (Aug 1, 2017)

sks316 said:


> Banned because I know you are, but what am I?



Banned because I'm not stupid. I'm just too lazy to show how smart I am.


----------



## C0mm4nd_ (Aug 1, 2017)

Enryx25 said:


> Banned because I'm not stupid. I'm just too lazy to show how smart I am.


Banned because italians are stupid


----------



## Enryx25 (Aug 1, 2017)

C0mm4nd_ said:


> Banned because italians are stupid


Banned because it's true sadly.


----------



## C0mm4nd_ (Aug 1, 2017)

Enryx25 said:


> Banned because it's true sadly.


Banned because I know


----------



## Enryx25 (Aug 1, 2017)

C0mm4nd_ said:


> Banned because I know



Banned because you're italian


----------



## C0mm4nd_ (Aug 1, 2017)

Enryx25 said:


> Banned because you're italian


Banned because I already knew that


----------



## Enryx25 (Aug 1, 2017)

C0mm4nd_ said:


> Banned because I already knew that



Banned because I didn't notice that


----------



## C0mm4nd_ (Aug 1, 2017)

Enryx25 said:


> Banned because I didn't notice that


Banned because I was reading a thread.


----------



## Enryx25 (Aug 1, 2017)

C0mm4nd_ said:


> Banned because I was reading a thread.



Banned because I like your profile picture.


----------



## C0mm4nd_ (Aug 1, 2017)

Enryx25 said:


> Banned because I like your profile picture.


Banned because i knew it (because i know everything)


----------



## Enryx25 (Aug 1, 2017)

C0mm4nd_ said:


> Banned because i knew it (because i know everything)



Banned because if you think you know everything, then what's my name?


----------



## C0mm4nd_ (Aug 1, 2017)

Enryx25 said:


> Banned because if you think you know everything, then what's my name?


Your name is Enryx25


----------



## Enryx25 (Aug 1, 2017)

C0mm4nd_ said:


> Your name is Enryx25


My real name


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 1, 2017)

banned because he wont answer


----------



## Enryx25 (Aug 2, 2017)

banned because you're a furry.


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 2, 2017)

Enryx25 said:


> banned because you're a furry.


banned because Hi


----------



## Enryx25 (Aug 2, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because Hi


Banned because *Hi*


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 2, 2017)

Enryx25 said:


> Banned because *Hi*


banned because *Hi*


----------



## PrincessLillie (Aug 3, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because *Hi*


Banned because hi


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 3, 2017)

sks316 said:


> Banned because hi


Banned because baby dick mewtwo


----------



## PrincessLillie (Aug 3, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> Banned because baby dick mewtwo


Banned because baby dick furry


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 3, 2017)

sks316 said:


> Banned because baby dick furry


banned because furries have bigger dick than mewtwo, its a fact


----------



## ViolentRockstar (Aug 3, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because furries have bigger dick than mewtwo, its a fact


Banned because of having an outdated i7-2600 coupled with a modern gtx-1060


----------



## PrincessLillie (Aug 4, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because furries have bigger dick than mewtwo, its a fact


Banned because Mewtwo has no gender, and therefore can't have a dick. It's a fact.


ViolentRockstar said:


> Banned because of having an outdated i7-2600 coupled with a modern gtx-1060


Banned for being a nerd


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 5, 2017)

banned because post #68216


----------



## Enryx25 (Aug 5, 2017)

banned because sun > moon


----------



## vinstage (Aug 6, 2017)

banned because sun < moon


----------



## PrincessLillie (Aug 6, 2017)

vinstage said:


> banned because sun < moon


Banned because sun = moon


----------



## jimmyj (Aug 6, 2017)

sks316 said:


> Banned because sun = moon


Banned for having 13  |69  posts


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 6, 2017)

jimmyj said:


> Banned for having 13  |69  posts


Banned because he has 1369 actually


----------



## jimmyj (Aug 6, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> Banned because he has 1369 actually


Banned because are you a fucking moron? It's to point out the 69


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Aug 6, 2017)

Banned for not owning an IBM PC.


----------



## PrincessLillie (Aug 7, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> Banned for not owning an IBM PC.


Banned for owning an IBM PC


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Aug 7, 2017)

Banned for somehow being a so-called "Retro Enthusiast" despite banning me for owning an IBM PC...


----------



## PrincessLillie (Aug 7, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> Banned for somehow being a so-called "Retro Enthusiast" despite banning me for owning an IBM PC...


Banned for being a Conniption Maker.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Aug 7, 2017)

Banned for misreading my name, for I am a *Conniption Master.*


----------



## PrincessLillie (Aug 7, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> Banned for misreading my name, for I am a *Conniption Master.*


Banned because oops


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Aug 7, 2017)

Banned for banning me for _your_ misreading.


----------



## PrincessLillie (Aug 7, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> Banned for banning me for _your_ misreading.


WE ARE ALL BANNED BECAUSE THIS IS GBATEMP AND GBATEMP DOES WHAT IT WANTS


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Aug 7, 2017)

Banned for imposing a blanket ban that bans people that haven't even played The 'You Are Banned' Game.


----------



## PrincessLillie (Aug 7, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> Banned for imposing a blanket ban that bans people that haven't even played The 'You Are Banned' Game.


Banned because they should play The 'You Are Banned' Game, it's fun!


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 7, 2017)

sks316 said:


> Banned because they should play The 'You Are Banned' Game, it's fun!


banned because gbatemp does what nintendon't


----------



## drenal (Aug 7, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because gbatemp does what nintendon't


Banned for being a furry ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## Dionicio3 (Aug 7, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned for being a furry ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


banned for banning him for being a furry


----------



## GhostLatte (Aug 7, 2017)

Banned for being a shitposter


----------



## Dionicio3 (Aug 7, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> Banned for being a shitposter


banned for being located at the University of Shitpostology


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 7, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> banned for being located at the University of Shitpostology


banned because you once have been a spoon and spoon contains the word poo


----------



## Dionicio3 (Aug 7, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because you once have been a spoon and spoon contains the word poo


banned for being immature


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 7, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> banned for being immature


banned because skiddo


----------



## Dionicio3 (Aug 7, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because skiddo


banned because that's not a valid reason


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 7, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> banned because that's not a valid reason


banned for being the founder of Skiddoism


----------



## Dionicio3 (Aug 7, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> banned for being the founder of Skiddoism


banned foe being between three furries women (which makes no sence)


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 7, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> banned foe being between three furries women (which makes no sence)


banned because it does makes sense


----------



## Dionicio3 (Aug 7, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because it does makes sense


banned because you need to fix your grammar


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 7, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> banned because you need to fix your grammar


banned for mocking me, english isnt my native language


----------



## GhostLatte (Aug 7, 2017)

Banned for being a pussy


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 7, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> Banned for being a pussy


Banned for being racist toward french speaker


----------



## GhostLatte (Aug 7, 2017)

Banned for thinking French is a race


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 7, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> Banned for thinking French is a race


Banned because judging someone based on his language is racism


----------



## drenal (Aug 7, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> Banned because judging someone based on his language is racism


Banned for not banning me


----------



## PrincessLillie (Aug 7, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned for not banning me


Well, here's your ban then!


----------



## drenal (Aug 7, 2017)

sks316 said:


> Well, here's your ban then!


Banned for banning me


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 7, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned for banning me


Banned for being banned


----------



## drenal (Aug 7, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> Banned for being banned


Banned for banning me for being banned


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 7, 2017)

banned for banning me for banning you for being banned


----------



## drenal (Aug 7, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> banned for banning me for banning you for being banned


Banned for confusing me


----------



## PrincessLillie (Aug 8, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned for confusing me


Banned because I gave you a damn


----------



## TLOZmaster (Aug 11, 2017)

sks316 said:


> Banned because I gave you a damn


Banned because no swearing in my Christian server


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 12, 2017)

TLOZmaster said:


> Banned because no swearing in my Christian server


banned for having as post count the maximum amount of rupee you can carry with you in TLOZ


----------



## Dionicio3 (Aug 12, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> banned for having as post count the maximum amount of rupee you can carry with you in TLOZ


Banned because that's the 8-bit unsigned intager limit, not the rupee limit


----------



## drenal (Aug 12, 2017)

TLOZmaster said:


> Banned because no swearing in my Christian server


Banned for not letting us swear in this Christian server


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 12, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Banned because that's the 8-bit unsigned intager limit, not the rupee limit


Banned because i already know lol


----------



## vinstage (Aug 15, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> Banned because i already know lol


Banned because furry.


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 15, 2017)

vinstage said:


> Banned because furry.


Banned because not furry


----------



## Touko White (Aug 15, 2017)

banned because not nep


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 15, 2017)

Touko White said:


> banned because not nep


Banned because idk what nep means


----------



## Touko White (Aug 15, 2017)

banned because nep means neptune


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 15, 2017)

Touko White said:


> banned because nep means neptune


Banned because neptune


----------



## Touko White (Aug 15, 2017)

banned because not using solus


----------



## Ricken (Aug 15, 2017)

Banned for using one of the best Linux distros


----------



## CatmanFan (Aug 17, 2017)

Banned for who knows what.


----------



## Touko White (Aug 18, 2017)

Banned for having a boring avatar.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Aug 18, 2017)

Banned for not using Antergos.


----------



## JellyPerson (Aug 18, 2017)

banned for having a cis white male in your avatar.... scum of the earth


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Aug 18, 2017)

Banned for having a literal white male in your avatar.


----------



## Touko White (Aug 18, 2017)

banned for not being neppledenep899


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Aug 18, 2017)

Banned for typing "e"s instead of "i"s.
nippledenei899​


----------



## Touko White (Aug 18, 2017)

banned because that went through my mind when I wrote that


----------



## JellyPerson (Aug 18, 2017)

banned for having a banned user's name in your status


----------



## Touko White (Aug 18, 2017)

banned because said banned user is me lol


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Aug 18, 2017)

banned for not banning me in the bedroom


----------



## Touko White (Aug 18, 2017)

banned because I don't want to be in your bedroom, I'm not your sex slave

*sighs and mutters* bloody ghostlatte wannabes


----------



## Dionicio3 (Aug 18, 2017)

Touko White said:


> banned because said banned user is me lol


Banned because alt


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 18, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Banned because alt


Banned because no one cares


----------



## Touko White (Aug 18, 2017)

banned because lol


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 18, 2017)

Touko White said:


> banned because lol


Banned because ^^


----------



## Touko White (Aug 18, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> Banned because ^^


banned because :3


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 18, 2017)

Touko White said:


> banned because :3


Banned because hehe... so..... you ok?


----------



## Touko White (Aug 18, 2017)

banned because yes :3


----------



## jimmyj (Aug 18, 2017)

Touko White said:


> banned because I don't want to be in your bedroom, I'm not your sex slave
> 
> *sighs and mutters* bloody ghostlatte wannabes


banned because i'm ghostlatte's sex slave


----------



## Kingy (Aug 18, 2017)

jimmyj said:


> banned because i'm ghostlatte's sex slave


banned because nobody cares


----------



## jimmyj (Aug 18, 2017)

TheKingy34 said:


> banned because nobody cares


banned because cit- dionicio3


----------



## JellyPerson (Aug 18, 2017)

banned because your avatar isnt jimmy neutron


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 18, 2017)

JellyPerson said:


> banned because your avatar isnt jimmy neutron


Banned because yours isnt either


----------



## JellyPerson (Aug 18, 2017)

banned because noctosphere isnt actually a layer of the atmosphere


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 18, 2017)

JellyPerson said:


> banned because noctosphere isnt actually a layer of the atmosphere


Banned because it means bawl of the night, noctosphere is the moon


----------



## JellyPerson (Aug 18, 2017)

banned because 2dark4me


----------



## Touko White (Aug 18, 2017)

Banned because blargSNES and melonDS


----------



## JellyPerson (Aug 19, 2017)

banned because space in username


----------



## Touko White (Aug 19, 2017)

banned because your avatar would make an albino look #000000 lol


----------



## JellyPerson (Aug 19, 2017)

banned because this page number is an even number

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

oh wait


----------



## Touko White (Aug 19, 2017)

banned because you made it even


----------



## JellyPerson (Aug 19, 2017)

banned for using emojis instead of emoticons


----------



## Enryx25 (Aug 19, 2017)

banned because


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 19, 2017)

Enryx25 said:


> banned because


Banned for being bipolar


----------



## Enryx25 (Aug 20, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> Banned for being bipolar


Banned for being tripolar


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 20, 2017)

Enryx25 said:


> Banned for being tripolar


Banned because that doesnt exist and for fucking bisexual polar bear


----------



## Enryx25 (Aug 20, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> Banned because that doesnt exist and for fucking bisexual polar bear



Banned because http://moodsurfing.com/tripolar-disorder/


----------



## JellyPerson (Aug 20, 2017)

banned because enryx isnt a word


----------



## Enryx25 (Aug 20, 2017)

JellyPerson said:


> banned because enryx isnt a word


Banned because nicknames dont have to make sense.


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 20, 2017)

Banned because reasons


----------



## PrincessLillie (Aug 21, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> Banned because reasons


Banned because no reasons


----------



## Touko White (Aug 21, 2017)

banned because you're copying my style (retro enthusiast)


----------



## PrincessLillie (Aug 21, 2017)

Touko White said:


> banned because you're copying my style (retro enthusiast)


Banned because I WAS FIRST (I joined in 2013)


----------



## Piluvr (Aug 21, 2017)

banananananed because a mod will eventually close this thread for being boring


----------



## PrincessLillie (Aug 21, 2017)

Piluvr said:


> banananananed because a mod will eventually close this thread for being boring


Banned because NOTHING GETS CLOSED IN THE EoF!


----------



## Touko White (Aug 21, 2017)

banned because untrue


----------



## PrincessLillie (Aug 21, 2017)

Touko White said:


> banned because untrue


Banned because true


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 22, 2017)

sks316 said:


> Banned because true


Banned because threads do get closed in eof


----------



## Touko White (Aug 22, 2017)

Banned because proof: the dionicio3 complaint thread got closed


----------



## Dionicio3 (Aug 22, 2017)

Touko White said:


> Banned because proof: the dionicio3 complaint thread got closed


Banned because many other threads were also closed


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 6, 2017)

banned because bumping a skiddo


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Sep 8, 2017)

Banned for having more RAM than me.


----------



## jimmyj (Sep 8, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> Banned for having more RAM than me.


banned for being zen


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 9, 2017)

jimmyj said:


> banned for being zen


Banned because luigi


----------



## jimmyj (Sep 9, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> Banned because luigi


Banned for being a fucking furry


----------



## PrincessLillie (Sep 9, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> Banned because luigi


Banned because I love Luigi


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 9, 2017)

sks316 said:


> Banned because I love Luigi


banned because mewtwo


----------



## PrincessLillie (Sep 9, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because mewtwo


Banned because furry


----------



## jimmyj (Sep 9, 2017)

sks316 said:


> Banned because I love Luigi


banned for loving luigi, luigi is my love


----------



## PrincessLillie (Sep 10, 2017)

jimmyj said:


> banned for loving luigi, luigi is my love


Banned because I agree.


----------



## Uumas (Sep 11, 2017)

sks316 said:


> Banned because I agree.


Banned because TheGoombaKid9000 doesn't agree (no clue)


----------



## fedehda (Sep 12, 2017)

Uumas said:


> Banned because TheGoombaKid9000 doesn't agree (no clue)


Banned because I've missed 20 pages of bans.


----------



## PrincessLillie (Sep 13, 2017)

fedehda said:


> Banned because I've missed 20 pages of bans.


Banned because you shouldn't have.


----------



## fedehda (Sep 13, 2017)

sks316 said:


> Banned because you shouldn't have.


Banned because there were no more notifications in a while.


----------



## PrincessLillie (Sep 14, 2017)

fedehda said:


> Banned because there were no more notifications in a while.


Banned because GBAtemp hates giving out notifications


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 15, 2017)

sks316 said:


> Banned because GBAtemp hates giving out notifications


banned because i havent been notified for this reply


----------



## PrincessLillie (Sep 15, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because i havent been notified for this reply


Banned because fuck you.


----------



## Sketchy1 (Sep 15, 2017)

sks316 said:


> Banned because fuck you.


banned because luIGi is a complete fag and MEleewAS the Worst smash im the series
mariooooooOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo00000000000000000000000 is so much BeTTTTer


----------



## PrincessLillie (Sep 16, 2017)

Sketchy1 said:


> banned because luIGi is a complete fag and MEleewAS the Worst smash im the series
> mariooooooOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo00000000000000000000000 is so much BeTTTTer


Banned because fuck off boi, Mewtwo and Luigi are god


----------



## supergamer368 (Sep 18, 2017)

sks316 said:


> Banned because fuck off boi, Mewtwo and Luigi are god


Banned because there is only one god and that is Waluigi


----------



## PrincessLillie (Sep 18, 2017)

supergamer368 said:


> Banned because there is only one god and that is Waluigi


Banned because that is sadly true


----------



## Uumas (Sep 18, 2017)

sks316 said:


> Banned because that is sadly true


Banned because Tapatalk stopped giving me notifications


----------



## Dionicio3 (Sep 18, 2017)

Uumas said:


> Banned because Tapatalk stopped giving me notifications


Banned for using tapatalk


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 18, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Banned for using tapatalk


banned for using tapatalk
I once used it, stopped using it, but still receive notification from it, and so, I receive notif from dionicio using tapatalk


----------



## Dionicio3 (Sep 18, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> banned for using tapatalk
> I once used it, stopped using it, but still receive notification from it, and so, I receive notif from dionicio using tapatalk


Banned for being an idiot and not blocking the email/unsubscribing


----------



## supergamer368 (Sep 18, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Banned for being an idiot and not blocking the email/unsubscribing


Banned because you have a point


----------



## PrincessLillie (Sep 19, 2017)

supergamer368 said:


> Banned because you have a point


banned because you don't have a point


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 19, 2017)

Banned because mewtwo on purple background


----------



## PrincessLillie (Sep 19, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> Banned because mewtwo on purple background


Banned because blue furry on blue background


----------



## keven3477 (Sep 19, 2017)

Banned because your part of etika's joyconboyz


----------



## Uumas (Sep 19, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Banned because your part of etika's joyconboyz


Banned because flog


----------



## keven3477 (Sep 19, 2017)

banned for not explaining what flog means.


----------



## Uumas (Sep 19, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> banned for not explaining what flog means.


Banned for not knowing flog is a nes emulator on switch that is used to play nes golf that Nintendo hid in switch as an easter egg, but no-one knows how to launch it.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 19, 2017)

Uumas said:


> Banned for not knowing flog is a nes emulator on switch that is used to play nes golf that Nintendo hid in switch as an easter egg, but no-one knows how to launch it.


banned for talking about the switch


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 19, 2017)

Eix said:


> banned for talking about the switch


Banned for not talking about the switch


----------



## Dionicio3 (Sep 19, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> Banned for not talking about the switch


Banned because https://gbatemp.net/forums/gbatemp-scene-news.101/


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 19, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Banned because https://gbatemp.net/forums/gbatemp-scene-news.101/


Banned because copypasta


----------



## Uumas (Sep 19, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> Banned because copypasta


Banned for not proving that


----------



## PrincessLillie (Sep 20, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Banned because your part of etika's joyconboyz


Banned because so are you


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 20, 2017)

sks316 said:


> Banned because so are you


Banned for banning the wrong person


----------



## PrincessLillie (Sep 20, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> Banned for banning the wrong person


Banned for banning me for banning the wrong person


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 20, 2017)

sks316 said:


> Banned for banning me for banning the wrong person


Banned for banning me for banning you for banning the wrong person


----------



## PrincessLillie (Sep 20, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> Banned for banning me for banning you for banning the wrong person


Banned for banning me for banning you for banning me for banning the wrong person


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 20, 2017)

sks316 said:


> Banned for banning me for banning you for banning me for banning the wrong person


Banned for banning me for banning you for banning me for banning you for banning the wrong person


----------



## PrincessLillie (Sep 20, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> Banned for banning me for banning you for banning me for banning you for banning the wrong person


Banned for banning me for banning you for banning me for banning you for banning me for banning the wrong person


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 20, 2017)

sks316 said:


> Banned for banning me for banning you for banning me for banning you for banning me for banning the wrong person


Banned for banning me for banning you for banning me for banning you for banning me for banning you for banning the wrong person


----------



## PrincessLillie (Sep 20, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> Banned for banning me for banning you for banning me for banning you for banning me for banning you for banning the wrong person


Banned for banning me for banning you for banning me for banning you for banning me for banning you for banning me for banning the wrong person


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 20, 2017)

sks316 said:


> Banned for banning me for banning you for banning me for banning you for banning me for banning you for banning me for banning the wrong person


Banned for not abandonning


----------



## PrincessLillie (Sep 20, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> Banned for not abandonning


Banned for abandoning


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 20, 2017)

sks316 said:


> Banned for abandoning


Banned


----------



## PrincessLillie (Sep 20, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> Banned


Also banned


----------



## keven3477 (Sep 20, 2017)

Banned for using less than 4 words on a ban.


----------



## PrincessLillie (Sep 20, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Banned for only using less than 4 words on a ban.


Banned for not using less than 4 words on a ban.


----------



## keven3477 (Sep 20, 2017)

Banned for similar ban to mine.


----------



## Uumas (Sep 20, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Banned for similar ban to mine.


Banned for not using exactly 4 words to ban


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 20, 2017)

Uumas said:


> Banned for not using exactly 4 words to ban


banned for same reason


----------



## PrincessLillie (Sep 20, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> banned for same reason


Banned because you follow Skiddon't-ism


Spoiler



Skiddoism is clearly superior


----------



## Uumas (Sep 20, 2017)

sks316 said:


> Banned because you follow Skiddon't-ism
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Banned because I do too


----------



## PrincessLillie (Sep 20, 2017)

Uumas said:


> Banned because I do too


Banned because that's bad


----------



## Uumas (Sep 20, 2017)

sks316 said:


> Banned because that's bad


Banned because you're lying about an opinion-based thing.


----------



## PrincessLillie (Sep 20, 2017)

Uumas said:


> Banned because you're lying about an opinion-based thing.


Banned because opinions matter


----------



## Uumas (Sep 20, 2017)

sks316 said:


> Banned because opinions matter


Banned because I agree


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 20, 2017)

sks316 said:


> Banned because opinions matter


banned because black lives matter


----------



## PrincessLillie (Sep 20, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because black lives matter


Banned because you banned the wrong boi, boi.


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 20, 2017)

sks316 said:


> Banned because you banned the wrong boi, boi.


banned because ive been ninja'd


----------



## Uumas (Sep 20, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because ive been ninja'd


Banned because I ninja'd you


----------



## PrincessLillie (Sep 20, 2017)

Uumas said:


> Banned because I ninja'd you


Banned for ninjaing @Noctosphere


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 20, 2017)

sks316 said:


> Banned for ninjaing @Noctosphere


banned for tagging a fucking furry


----------



## PrincessLillie (Sep 20, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> banned for tagging a fucking furry


Banned for being a fucking furry


----------



## Uumas (Sep 20, 2017)

sks316 said:


> Banned for being a fucking furry


Banned for being a Retro Enthusiast


----------



## PrincessLillie (Sep 20, 2017)

Uumas said:


> Banned for being a Retro Enthusiast


Banned for being an Advanced Fan


----------



## Uumas (Sep 20, 2017)

sks316 said:


> Banned for being an Advanced Fan


Banned for plagiating the reason for banning


----------



## PrincessLillie (Sep 20, 2017)

Uumas said:


> Banned for plagiating the reason for banning


Banned for spelling plagiarizing wrong


----------



## Uumas (Sep 20, 2017)

sks316 said:


> Banned for spelling plagiarizing wrong


Banned for not understanding that I just spelled it the way that first came to my mind when I had never heard the word in English


----------



## PrincessLillie (Sep 20, 2017)

Uumas said:


> Banned for not understanding that I just spelled it the way that first came to my mind when I had never heard the word in English


Banned for understanding that you just spelled it the way that first came to your mind when you had never heard the word in English


----------



## Uumas (Sep 20, 2017)

sks316 said:


> Banned for understanding that you just spelled it the way that first came to your mind when you had never heard the word in English


Banned go doing it again


----------



## keven3477 (Sep 21, 2017)

Banned for banning sks316 consecutively.


----------



## PrincessLillie (Sep 21, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Banned for banning sks316 consecutively.


Banned because thank you.


----------



## Uumas (Sep 21, 2017)

sks316 said:


> Banned because thank you.


Banned because you're welcome


----------



## keven3477 (Sep 21, 2017)

Banned because he was thanking me not you.


----------



## Uumas (Sep 21, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Banned because he was thanking me not you.


Banned because I know


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 21, 2017)

Uumas said:


> Banned because I know


banned because we know you know, but did you knew?


----------



## Uumas (Sep 21, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because we know you know, but did you knew?


Banned for being born on a different millenium than me


----------



## PrincessLillie (Sep 21, 2017)

Uumas said:


> Banned for being born on a different millenium than me


Banned for being born on a different millennium than @Noctosphere


----------



## keven3477 (Sep 22, 2017)

Banned for being located in Hyrule


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Sep 22, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Banned for being located in Hyrule


Banned for seal/furry avatar


----------



## keven3477 (Sep 22, 2017)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> Banned for seal/furry avatar


Banned for trying to start a late show thread


----------



## Uumas (Sep 22, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Banned for trying to start a late show thread


Banned for having received over 1000 likes


----------



## keven3477 (Sep 22, 2017)

Uumas said:


> Banned for having received over 1000 likes



Banned for knowing things I didn't know.


----------



## Uumas (Sep 22, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Banned for knowing things I didn't know.


Banned for not reading your own stats


----------



## keven3477 (Sep 22, 2017)

Banned for making me realize I have a "stats screen".


----------



## Uumas (Sep 22, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Banned for making me realize I have a "stats screen".


Banned for using the forum for over 5 years and not realizing it until now


----------



## keven3477 (Sep 22, 2017)

Uumas said:


> Banned for using the forum for over 5 years and not realizing it until now


Banned for assuming I never founded it when I never forgot
Future Ban if banning me for forgetting or for making a future ban.


----------



## drenal (Sep 23, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Banned for assuming I never founded it when I never forgot
> Future Ban if banning me for forgetting or for making a future ban.


banned for saying founded instead of found


----------



## Uumas (Sep 23, 2017)

drenal said:


> banned for saying founded instead of found


Banned for saying found instead of founded


----------



## drenal (Sep 23, 2017)

Uumas said:


> Banned for saying found instead of founded


banned for having a default avatar


----------



## Uumas (Sep 23, 2017)

drenal said:


> banned for having a default avatar


Banned for having a custom avatar


----------



## drenal (Sep 23, 2017)

Uumas said:


> Banned for having a custom avatar


Banned for being on the temp for over a year and not having an avatar


----------



## keven3477 (Sep 23, 2017)

Banned for being on the temp for not exactly a year.


----------



## Kingy (Sep 23, 2017)

Banned for being on the 'Temp for more than a year


----------



## Uumas (Sep 23, 2017)

TheKingy34 said:


> Banned for being on the 'Temp for more than a year


Banned for having a website that blasted a sound clip in the middle of my friends set as home page


----------



## LazyguyMC (Sep 27, 2017)

Uumas said:


> Banned for having a website that blasted a sound clip in the middle of my friends set as home page


Banned for having only 3 followers.

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## drenal (Sep 27, 2017)

LazyguyMC said:


> Banned for having only 3 followers.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


Banned for only having 7 posts


----------



## keven3477 (Sep 28, 2017)

Banned for being juggled


----------



## drenal (Sep 28, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Banned for being juggled


banned for being somewhere i can never find


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 28, 2017)

drenal said:


> banned for being somewhere i can never find


Banned because im about to buy mario&rabbids


----------



## drenal (Sep 28, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> Banned because im about to buy mario&rabbids


banned for being a furry that's buying mario&rabbids


----------



## PrincessLillie (Sep 28, 2017)

Banned for being a furry that's not buying Mario + Rabbids


----------



## drenal (Sep 28, 2017)

sks316 said:


> Banned for being a furry that's not buying Mario + Rabbids


banned for trying to be noctosphere and calling me a furry


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 28, 2017)

sks316 said:


> Banned for being a furry that's not buying Mario + Rabbids


Banned because... wait do you have it?


----------



## drenal (Sep 28, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> Banned because... wait do you have it?


banned because you have a switch and i dont ;(


----------



## PrincessLillie (Sep 28, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> Banned because... wait do you have it?


Banned because yes, and it's fucking amazing


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Sep 28, 2017)

^Banned for stealing my napkins. And also banned for thinking that Hyrlue is in the USA. It's gotta be in Japan.
EDIT: I'm banned for spelling "Hyrule" wrong (I left the mistake untouched for all to see as evidence–you gotta have evidence to ban someone!)


----------



## drenal (Sep 29, 2017)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> ^Banned for stealing my napkins. And also banned for thinking that Hyrlue is in the USA. It's gotta be in Japan.
> EDIT: I'm banned for spelling "Hyrule" wrong (I left the mistake untouched for all to see as evidence–you gotta have evidence to ban someone!)


banned for having the default avatar.


----------



## keven3477 (Sep 29, 2017)

banned for having a new avatar


----------



## drenal (Sep 29, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> banned for having a new avatar


banned for not liking my new avatar, apparently ;(


----------



## keven3477 (Sep 29, 2017)

drenal said:


> banned for not liking my new avatar, apparently ;(


Banned for assuming I dont


----------



## drenal (Sep 29, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Banned for assuming I dont


banned for not telling me first.
also banned for not having a new avatar


----------



## keven3477 (Sep 29, 2017)

drenal said:


> banned for not telling me first.
> also banned for not having a new avatar


Banned for making me want to get a new one.(I'm just not good in choosing)


----------



## drenal (Sep 29, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Banned for making me want to get a new one.(I'm just not good in choosing)


tbh me neither, vinscool actually chose this one for me
also banned for not being good at choosing a new avatar


----------



## keven3477 (Sep 29, 2017)

drenal said:


> tbh me neither, vinscool actually chose this one for me
> also banned for not being good at choosing a new avatar


Banned because I knew you were going to ban me for that.


----------



## drenal (Sep 29, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Banned because I knew you were going to ban me for that.


banned for being able to read my mind.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 29, 2017)

drenal said:


> banned for being able to read my mind.


banned for assuming ppl can read minds


----------



## keven3477 (Sep 29, 2017)

Eix said:


> banned for assuming ppl can read minds


Banned for being in my head.


----------



## drenal (Sep 29, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Banned for being in my head.


banned for not being in my head


----------



## keven3477 (Sep 30, 2017)

Banned for having Damns


----------



## DarthDub (Sep 30, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Banned for having Damns


Banned for doxxing


----------



## drenal (Sep 30, 2017)

DarthDub said:


> Banned for doxxing


banned for being in my mom's basement even though she doesn't have one


----------



## keven3477 (Sep 30, 2017)

drenal said:


> banned for being in my mom's basement even though she doesn't have one



banned for a nice flipnote replication and making me give you a damn.


----------



## drenal (Sep 30, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> banned for a nice flipnote replication and making me give you a damn.


banned because i didn't draw that, smileyhead did


----------



## keven3477 (Sep 30, 2017)

drenal said:


> banned because i didn't draw that, smileyhead did


Banned because i want my damn back now


----------



## Dionicio3 (Sep 30, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Banned because i want my damn back now


Banned because 
*502 Bad Gateway*

nginx/1.13.2​


----------



## keven3477 (Sep 30, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Banned because
> *502 Bad Gateway*
> 
> nginx/1.13.2​


banned for understanding my pain


----------



## drenal (Sep 30, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> banned for understanding my pain


banned because i get bad gateway errors way too often


----------



## Dionicio3 (Sep 30, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> banned for understanding my pain


Bannrd because in unformatted or partial formatted pages are gay


----------



## keven3477 (Sep 30, 2017)

Banned because at least you are not getting this


----------



## drenal (Sep 30, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Banned because at least you are not getting thisView attachment 100932


banned because i am but not when im using windows 10


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 30, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Bannrd because in unformatted or partial formatted pages are gay


banned because real sex vs porn


----------



## drenal (Sep 30, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because real sex vs porn


banned for not banning the person above you


----------



## keven3477 (Oct 1, 2017)

Banned for being the Litten master.


----------



## drenal (Oct 1, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Banned for being the Litten master.


banned for being the fresh prince of lemonade


----------



## keven3477 (Oct 3, 2017)

drenal said:


> banned for being the fresh prince of lemonade


Banned for being part of the new wave of vinsclones.


----------



## drenal (Oct 3, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Banned for being part of the new wave of vinsclones.


banned for not being a vinsclone


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 3, 2017)

Banned for being part of the new wave vinsclones.


----------



## drenal (Oct 3, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> Banned for being part of the new wave vinsclones.


banned for also being a vins-oh wait...


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 3, 2017)

drenal said:


> banned for also being a vins-oh wait...


Banned for banning vinscool pure awesomness
Btw, what kind of image generator do you guys use to make these avatar?


----------



## Dionicio3 (Oct 3, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> Banned for banning vinscool pure awesomness
> Btw, what kind of image generator do you use guys to make these avatar?


None. We're drawing them by hand. @x65943 made a lot of them


----------



## drenal (Oct 3, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> Banned for banning vinscool pure awesomness
> Btw, what kind of image generator do you use guys to make these avatar?


banned for not making sense
i didn't make mine, i don't know


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 3, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> None. We're drawing them by hand. @x65943 made a lot of them


So its that guy who made these avatar? Does he take request?


----------



## Dionicio3 (Oct 3, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> So its that guy who made these avatar? Does he take request?


Banned for not looking in the GBATemp art studio and seeing the "new avy trend" thread


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 3, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Banned for not looking in the GBATemp art studio and seeing the "new avy trend" thread


Banned because now i need to thank you


----------



## drenal (Oct 3, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Banned for not looking in the GBATemp art studio and seeing the "new avy trend" thread


banned for not being a vinsclone
still holds for noctosphere


----------



## keven3477 (Oct 4, 2017)

drenal said:


> banned for not being a vinsclone
> still holds for noctosphere



Banned for not making a new ban.


----------



## drenal (Oct 4, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Banned for not making a new ban.


banned for being a vinsclone.


----------



## Uumas (Oct 4, 2017)

drenal said:


> banned for being a vinsclone.


Banned because I finally got my account back


----------



## keven3477 (Oct 4, 2017)

Banned for not having your account for some time.


----------



## Uumas (Oct 4, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Banned for not having your account for some time.


Banned for having received 1337 likes


----------



## keven3477 (Oct 4, 2017)

Uumas said:


> Banned for having received 1337 likes


Banned for noticing something I did not know


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 4, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Banned for noticing something I did not know



Banned without notice for lack of noticing.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Oct 4, 2017)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> Banned without notice for lack of noticing.


Banned for being a former staff


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Oct 4, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Banned for being a former staff


Banned for disrespecting a veteran.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Oct 4, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> Banned for disrespecting a veteran.


Banned because I like former staff


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 4, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Banned because I like former staff


banned for liking former staff, how gay...


----------



## Dionicio3 (Oct 4, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> banned for liking former staff, how gay...


Banned for disrespecting homosexuals


----------



## JFlare (Oct 4, 2017)

Banned for being homosexual


----------



## Dionicio3 (Oct 4, 2017)

JFlare said:


> Banned for being homosexual


Banned for being homophobic


----------



## JFlare (Oct 4, 2017)

Banned for calling me a homophobic


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Oct 4, 2017)

JFlare said:


> Banned for being homosexual


Banned for not having a *period*.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Oct 4, 2017)

JFlare said:


> Banned for calling me a homophobic


Banned for still not having a *period*.


----------



## JFlare (Oct 4, 2017)

Banned for double posting.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Oct 4, 2017)

JFlare said:


> Banned for double posting.


Banned for signal posting.


----------



## Uumas (Oct 4, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> Banned for signal posting.


Banned for single posting


----------



## JFlare (Oct 4, 2017)

Uumas said:


> Banned for single posting


Banned for copying him.


----------



## Uumas (Oct 4, 2017)

JFlare said:


> Banned for copying him.


Banned because I corrected him


----------



## JFlare (Oct 4, 2017)

Banned for taking too long to reply.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Oct 4, 2017)

Uumas said:


> Banned because I corrected him


Banned because I meant to type "signal" instead of "single".





JFlare said:


> Banned for taking too long to reply.


Banned for not knowing how to be fashionably late.


----------



## Uumas (Oct 4, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> Banned because I meant to type "signal" instead of "single".Banned for not knowing how to be fashionably late.


Banned for banning 2 people


----------



## drenal (Oct 4, 2017)

Uumas said:


> Banned for banning 2 people


banned for having the default avatar


----------



## Uumas (Oct 4, 2017)

drenal said:


> banned for having the default avatar


Banned for having a custom avatar


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Oct 4, 2017)

Uumas said:


> Banned for banning 2 people


Banned for not banning me in Finnish (or Swedish if you're are apart of the Swedish-speaking minority within Finland).


drenal said:


> banned for having the default avatar


Banned for being a VinClone.


Uumas said:


> Banned for having a custom avatar


Banned because I'm banning you twice in the same post, thus making this post a triple ban.


----------



## Uumas (Oct 4, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> Banned for not banning me in Finnish (or Swedish if you're are apart of the Swedish-speaking minority within Finland).
> Banned for being a VinClone.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> ...


Banned for teit sen uudestaan. Ja nyt et edes sille uusimmalle viestille. (Yeah I'm Finnish but write better online in English)


----------



## drenal (Oct 4, 2017)

Uumas said:


> Banned for teit sen uudestaan. Ja nyt et edes sille uusimmalle viestille. (Yeah I'm Finnish but write better online in English)


banned because this is an english-only forum


----------



## Uumas (Oct 4, 2017)

drenal said:


> banned because this is an english-only forum


Banned because (s)he asked for it


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Oct 4, 2017)

drenal said:


> banned because this is an english-only forum


Banned because I specifically asked him to ban me in Finnish.


Uumas said:


> Banned because (s)he asked for it


Banned for ninja posting me.


----------



## Uumas (Oct 4, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> Banned because I specifically asked him to ban me in Finnish.


Banned for banning the wrong person again


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Oct 4, 2017)

Uumas said:


> Banned for banning the wrong person again


Banned for ninja posting me.


----------



## Uumas (Oct 4, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> Banned for ninja posting me.


Banned for being 2 slow


----------



## drenal (Oct 4, 2017)

Uumas said:


> Banned for being 2 slow


banned for saying 2 instead of too


----------



## Uumas (Oct 4, 2017)

drenal said:


> banned for saying 2 instead of too


Banned for complaining


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Oct 4, 2017)

Uumas said:


> Banned for being 2 slow


Banned for quoting Sonic.


drenal said:


> banned for saying 2 instead of too


Banned for being too fast.


Uumas said:


> Banned for complaining


Banned for being too fucking fast.


----------



## Uumas (Oct 4, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> Banned for being too fast.


Banned for getting ninja'd again


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Oct 4, 2017)

Uumas said:


> Banned for getting ninja'd again


Banned for being too fucking fast.


----------



## drenal (Oct 4, 2017)

Uumas said:


> Banned for getting ninja'd again


banned for ninja'ing him

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



hobbledehoy899 said:


> Banned for being too fucking fast.


banned for ninja'ing me


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Oct 4, 2017)

drenal said:


> banned for ninja'ing him
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Banned for not removing the "_Please don't double post!_" message.


----------



## drenal (Oct 4, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> Banned for not removing the "_Please don't double post!_" message.


banned because --------------------- MERGED ------------------------------------------------ MERGED ------------------------------------------------ MERGED ------------------------------------------------ MERGED ------------------------------------------------ MERGED ------------------------------------------------ MERGED ------------------------------------------------ MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Oct 4, 2017)

drenal said:


> banned because --------------------- MERGED ------------------------------------------------ MERGED ------------------------------------------------ MERGED ------------------------------------------------ MERGED ------------------------------------------------ MERGED ------------------------------------------------ MERGED ------------------------------------------------ MERGED ---------------------------


Banned for not double posting.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Speaking of double posting.


----------



## Uumas (Oct 4, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> Banned for not double posting.


Banned for not doing it either


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Oct 4, 2017)

Uumas said:


> Banned for not doing it either


Banned because you're jealous that you didn't double post and I did.


----------



## drenal (Oct 4, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> Banned because you're jealous that you didn't double post and I did.


banned for editing your post


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Oct 4, 2017)

drenal said:


> banned for editing your post


Banned because you quoted my post after I edited it for the third time.


----------



## Uumas (Oct 4, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> Banned because you quoted my post after I edited it for the third time.


Banned for banning him for quoting your post after you edited it for the third time.


----------



## drenal (Oct 4, 2017)

Uumas said:


> Banned for banning him for quoting your post after you edited it for the third time.


banned for confusing me


----------



## Uumas (Oct 4, 2017)

drenal said:


> banned for confusing me


Banned for getting confused (hurt yourself in confusion?)


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Oct 4, 2017)

Uumas said:


> Banned for getting confused (hurt yourself in confusion?)


Banned because I was going to ban him for being confused.


----------



## drenal (Oct 4, 2017)

Uumas said:


> Banned for getting confused (hurt yourself in confusion?)


banned because i hurt myself in confusion, causing me to faint


----------



## Uumas (Oct 4, 2017)

drenal said:


> banned because i hurt myself in confusion, causing me to faint


Banned for getting revived


----------



## drenal (Oct 4, 2017)

Uumas said:


> Banned for getting revived


banned for reviving me


----------



## Uumas (Oct 4, 2017)

drenal said:


> banned for reviving me


Banned for accusing me of reviving you


----------



## drenal (Oct 4, 2017)

Uumas said:


> Banned for accusing me of reviving you


banned for letting me get revived. i can revive my own self


----------



## Uumas (Oct 4, 2017)

drenal said:


> banned for letting me get revived. i can revive my own self


Banned for being psychic


----------



## drenal (Oct 4, 2017)

Uumas said:


> Banned for being psychic


banned because i'm not psychic


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Oct 4, 2017)

drenal said:


> banned because i'm not psychic


Banned for not being psychic.


----------



## Uumas (Oct 4, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> Banned for not being psychic.


Banned for saying he's not psychic even though he might be but just not knowing it


----------



## JFlare (Oct 4, 2017)

banned for banning


----------



## drenal (Oct 4, 2017)

Uumas said:


> Banned for saying he's not psychic even though he might be but just not knowing it


banned for confusing me again


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Oct 4, 2017)

drenal said:


> banned for confusing me again


Banned for being confused again.


----------



## drenal (Oct 4, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> Banned for being confused again.


banned because i hurt myself in confusion and fainted again


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Oct 4, 2017)

drenal said:


> banned because i hurt myself in confusion and fainted again


Banned for not fainting in my arms.


----------



## drenal (Oct 4, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> Banned for not fainting in my arms.


banned because why would i do that?


----------



## Uumas (Oct 4, 2017)

drenal said:


> banned because why would i do that?


Banned because I agree


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Oct 4, 2017)

drenal said:


> banned because why would i do that?


Banned because it would be cute.


Uumas said:


> Banned because I agree


Banned because you know it would be cute.


----------



## drenal (Oct 4, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> Banned because it would be cute.
> Banned because you know it would be cute.



banned because i don't know if it would be cute.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Oct 4, 2017)

drenal said:


> banned because i don't know if it would be cute.


Banned for not being sure.


----------



## drenal (Oct 4, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> Banned for not being sure.


banned for being sure that im not sure


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 4, 2017)

drenal said:


> banned for being sure that im not sure


Banned because im not sure youre sure hes not sure


----------



## drenal (Oct 4, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> Banned because im not sure youre sure hes not sure


banned because i'm confused once again


----------



## Uumas (Oct 4, 2017)

drenal said:


> banned because i'm confused once again


Banned because I need to go to sleep because I have to wake up in 6 hours


----------



## drenal (Oct 4, 2017)

Uumas said:


> Banned because I need to go to sleep because I have to wake up in 6 hours


banned because i hurt myself in confusion


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 4, 2017)

drenal said:


> banned because i hurt myself in confusion


Banned for hurting yourself in confusion


----------



## drenal (Oct 4, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> Banned for hurting yourself in confusion


banned for not being confused and hurting yourself


----------



## keven3477 (Oct 7, 2017)

Banned because you have not been banned in more than 2 days


----------



## Uumas (Oct 7, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Banned because you have not been banned in more than 2 days


Banned for banning someone after 2 days


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 7, 2017)

Uumas said:


> Banned for banning someone after 2 days


banned for banning someone at 4:!4 AM quebec time


----------



## Uumas (Oct 7, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> banned for banning someone at 4:!4 AM quebec time


Banned for banning me 16 minutes ago


----------



## drenal (Oct 7, 2017)

Uumas said:


> Banned for banning me 16 minutes ago


banned for being banned 11 minutes ago


----------



## Uumas (Oct 7, 2017)

drenal said:


> banned for being banned 11 minutes ago


Banned for using Tapatalk


----------



## drenal (Oct 7, 2017)

Uumas said:


> Banned for using Tapatalk


banned because i don't use tapatalk


----------



## Uumas (Oct 7, 2017)

drenal said:


> banned because i don't use tapatalk


Banned because you at least have used


----------



## drenal (Oct 7, 2017)

Uumas said:


> Banned because you at least have used


banned because i used it once and it sucked


----------



## Uumas (Oct 7, 2017)

drenal said:


> banned because i used it once and it sucked


Banned because I agree but I haven't found a better way to get notifications


----------



## drenal (Oct 7, 2017)

Uumas said:


> Banned because I agree but I haven't found a better way to get notifications


banned because you still use tapatalk in some form


----------



## Uumas (Oct 7, 2017)

drenal said:


> banned because you still use tapatalk in some form


Banned because I have no other options


----------



## keven3477 (Oct 7, 2017)

Banned for having more posts than me and I have never seen you before.


----------



## Uumas (Oct 7, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Banned for having more posts than me and I have never seen you before.


Banned for not having been in the 3ds forums for the last few months


----------



## drenal (Oct 7, 2017)

Uumas said:


> Banned because I have no other options


banned because


Uumas said:


> Banned for not having been in the 3ds forums for the last few months


Banned because 3ds section is cancer


----------



## Uumas (Oct 7, 2017)

drenal said:


> banned because
> 
> Banned because 3ds section is cancer


Banned because the noob paradise sometimes reminds me of /r/TalesFromTechSupport
Edit. For example: 
Q: Can I delete file x from my sd card
A: Yes
Q: How do I delete it
A: Using thing x or your pc
Q: How do I use thing x
A: Explains step by step
Q: Ok thanks


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 8, 2017)

Uumas said:


> Banned because the noob paradise sometimes reminds me of /r/TalesFromTechSupport
> Edit. For example:
> Q: Can I delete file x from my sd card
> A: Yes
> ...


banned because it would have been more simple to use pc


----------



## drenal (Oct 8, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because it would have been more simple to use pc


Banned because you finally have internet


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 8, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned because you finally have internet


banned because its been months i have internet


----------



## drenal (Oct 8, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because its been months i have internet


Banned for not updating your status


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 8, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned for not updating your status


banned because i just did


----------



## drenal (Oct 8, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because i just did


banned because it doesn't count


----------



## keven3477 (Oct 10, 2017)

Banned for wanting to be added on discord as your signature says.


----------



## drenal (Oct 10, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Banned for wanting to be added on discord as your signature says.


banned for having an anime list


----------



## Uumas (Oct 10, 2017)

drenal said:


> banned for having an anime list


Banned for being juggled between school and home and because this post is a bit weird


----------



## drenal (Oct 10, 2017)

Uumas said:


> Banned for being juggled between school and home and because this post is a bit weird


banned because @keven3477 has already banned me for being juggled


----------



## Uumas (Oct 10, 2017)

drenal said:


> banned because @keven3477 has already banned me for being juggled


Banned for not informing me about that earlier


----------



## drenal (Oct 10, 2017)

Uumas said:


> Banned for not informing me about that earlier


banned because now you know


----------



## Uumas (Oct 10, 2017)

drenal said:


> banned because now you know


Banned because earlier <> now


----------



## drenal (Oct 10, 2017)

Uumas said:


> Banned because earlier <> now


banned because i'm confused again


----------



## Dionicio3 (Oct 10, 2017)

Uumas said:


> Banned because earlier <> now


Banned because I said you're banned


----------



## Uumas (Oct 10, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Banned because I said you're banned


Banned because @drenal gets confused too easily


----------



## drenal (Oct 10, 2017)

Uumas said:


> Banned because @drenal gets confused too easily


banned because no i dont


----------



## Dionicio3 (Oct 10, 2017)

Uumas said:


> Banned because @drenal gets confused too easily


Banned because @drenal is a furry


----------



## drenal (Oct 10, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Banned because @drenal is a furry


banned because no i'm not


----------



## Uumas (Oct 10, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Banned because @drenal is a furry


Banned for banning the wrong person
E. Fuck


----------



## Uumas (Oct 10, 2017)

drenal said:


> banned because no i'm not


Banned because yes you are


----------



## drenal (Oct 10, 2017)

Uumas said:


> Banned because yes you are


banned because i'm not, i swear


----------



## Dionicio3 (Oct 10, 2017)

Uumas said:


> Banned because yes you are


Banned because post 68590

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



drenal said:


> banned because i'm not, i swear


Banned for stealing it


----------



## drenal (Oct 10, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Banned because post 68590
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


banned because i stole it


----------



## Uumas (Oct 10, 2017)

drenal said:


> banned because i stole it


Banned for being a ninja


----------



## drenal (Oct 10, 2017)

Uumas said:


> Banned for being a ninja


banned because i'm not a ninja


----------



## Uumas (Oct 10, 2017)

drenal said:


> banned because i'm not a ninja


Banned for always arguing (pls don't ban me because you're not always arguing)


----------



## Dionicio3 (Oct 10, 2017)

Uumas said:


> Banned for always arguing (pls don't ban me because you're not always arguing)


Banned because <3


----------



## drenal (Oct 10, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Banned because <3


banned because traps are gay and you know it


----------



## Dionicio3 (Oct 10, 2017)

drenal said:


> banned because traps are gay and you know it


Banned because that's the point


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 10, 2017)

drenal said:


> banned because traps are gay and you know it





Dionicio3 said:


> Banned because that's the point


both banned for being furries


----------



## drenal (Oct 10, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> both banned for being furries


banned because you're a furry


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 10, 2017)

drenal said:


> banned because you're a furry


banned because at least, ME, I assume it


----------



## drenal (Oct 10, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because at least, ME, I assume it


banned for not making sense


----------



## Uumas (Oct 10, 2017)

drenal said:


> banned for not making sense


Banned for making sense


----------



## Dionicio3 (Oct 10, 2017)

Uumas said:


> Banned for making sense


Banned for making cents


----------



## Uumas (Oct 10, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Banned for making cents


Banned for making dollars


----------



## drenal (Oct 10, 2017)

Uumas said:


> Banned for making dollars


banned because counterfeiting is illegal


----------



## Uumas (Oct 10, 2017)

drenal said:


> banned because counterfeiting is illegal


Banned for being illegal


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 10, 2017)

drenal said:


> banned because counterfeiting is illegal


banned because drenal


----------



## keven3477 (Oct 10, 2017)

drenal said:


> banned because counterfeiting is illegal


Banned for participating in 2 page worth of banning's since I last saw this thread 30 mins ago.

Banned for ninjaing me


----------



## Uumas (Oct 10, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Banned for participating in 2 page worth of banning's since I last saw this thread 30 mins ago.


Banned because I have to go to sleep now. Gotta wake up in four hours.


----------



## drenal (Oct 10, 2017)

Uumas said:


> Banned for being illegal





Noctosphere said:


> banned because drenal





keven3477 said:


> Banned for participating in 2 page worth of banning's since I last saw this thread 30 mins ago.


banned for all banning me


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 10, 2017)

drenal said:


> banned for all banning me


banned for not banning me among the lot


----------



## keven3477 (Oct 11, 2017)

drenal said:


> banned for all banning me


Banned for using a quote twice.
Ninj'd again.


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 11, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Banned for using a quote twice.


banned for not knowing he meant to quote me


----------



## keven3477 (Oct 11, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> banned for not knowing he meant to quote me


Banned for ninjaing me in your previous post


----------



## drenal (Oct 11, 2017)

banned because i fixed it now


----------



## Dionicio3 (Oct 11, 2017)

drenal said:


> banned because i fixed it now


Banned because furry


----------



## drenal (Oct 11, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Banned because furry


banned because so are you


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 11, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Banned because furry


banned because horny
...huh wait

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



drenal said:


> banned because so are you


banned because ninja


----------



## keven3477 (Oct 11, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because horny
> ...huh wait
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> ...


Banned for talking about yourself.


----------



## drenal (Oct 11, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Banned for talking about yourself.


banned for being a vinsclone


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 11, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Banned for talking about yourself.


_*BANNED*_


----------



## drenal (Oct 11, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> _*BANNED*_


banned for banning the wrong person


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 11, 2017)

drenal said:


> banned for banning the wrong person


BANNED FOR BEING A NAZI FURRY


----------



## Dionicio3 (Oct 11, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> BANNED FOR BEING A NAZI FURRY


Banned for being an idiot


----------



## drenal (Oct 11, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> BANNED FOR BEING A NAZI FURRY


banned because neither of those is true
a nazi? really?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Dionicio3 said:


> Banned for being an idiot


banned for ninja-ing me


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 11, 2017)

drenal said:


> banned because neither of those is true
> a nazi? really?
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> ...


banned because im eating poutine, and not you


----------



## drenal (Oct 11, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because im eating poutine, and not you


banned because i don't want any poutine


----------



## keven3477 (Oct 11, 2017)

drenal said:


> banned because i don't want any poutine


Banned for not explaining what poutine is.

Future ban to those that ban me for not knowing what poutine is or future banning.


----------



## drenal (Oct 11, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Banned for not explaining what poutine is.
> 
> Future ban to those that ban me for not knowing what poutine is or future banning.


banned because google is a thing


----------



## keven3477 (Oct 11, 2017)

drenal said:


> banned because google is a thing


Banned for assuming I have free time and am not lazy to google things


----------



## drenal (Oct 11, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Banned for assuming I have free time and am not lazy to google things


banned for being somewhere i can never find


----------



## keven3477 (Oct 11, 2017)

drenal said:


> banned for being somewhere i can never find


Banned for listening to music.


----------



## Uumas (Oct 11, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Banned for listening to music.


Banned because everyone is listening to music


----------



## drenal (Oct 11, 2017)

Uumas said:


> Banned because everyone is listening to music


banned because i listen to it alone


----------



## Uumas (Oct 11, 2017)

drenal said:


> banned because i listen to it alone


Banned because everyone does


----------



## keven3477 (Oct 11, 2017)

Uumas said:


> Banned because everyone is listening to music


Banned for assuming everyone does, when I know someone who does not.


----------



## Uumas (Oct 11, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Banned for assuming everyone does, when I know someone who does not.


Banned for assuming everyone means literally everyone and not basically everyone


----------



## drenal (Oct 12, 2017)

Uumas said:


> Banned for assuming everyone means literally everyone and not basically everyone


Banned for assuming it meant basically everyone


----------



## Uumas (Oct 12, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned for assuming it meant basically everyone


Banned for assuming I assumed that even though I was the one to originally write that so I knew exactly what I meant


----------



## drenal (Oct 12, 2017)

Uumas said:


> Banned for assuming I assumed that even though I was the one to originally write that so I knew exactly what I meant


banned because i'm confused once again...


----------



## Uumas (Oct 12, 2017)

drenal said:


> banned because i'm confused once again...


Banned for banning me for the same reason over and over again


----------



## drenal (Oct 12, 2017)

Uumas said:


> Banned for banning me for the same reason over and over again


banned because i'm sorry that i keep getting confused


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 12, 2017)

drenal said:


> banned because i'm sorry that i keep getting confused


banned for easily being confused


----------



## Uumas (Oct 12, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> banned for easily being confused


Banned for banning him for the same reason as I did


----------



## drenal (Oct 12, 2017)

Uumas said:


> Banned for banning him for the same reason as I did


Banned for joining the temp a few days before I did


----------



## Uumas (Oct 12, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned for joining the temp a few days before I did


Banned for being more than a year younger than me


----------



## drenal (Oct 12, 2017)

Uumas said:


> Banned for being more than a year younger than me


Banned for being more than a year older than me


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 12, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned for being more than a year older than me


banned for being about 10 years younger than me


----------



## Uumas (Oct 12, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> banned for being about 10 years younger than me


Banned for not being even 10 years older than me


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 12, 2017)

Uumas said:


> Banned for not being even 10 years older than me


banned for being about 9 years younger than me


----------



## Uumas (Oct 12, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> banned for being about 9 years younger than me


Banned for being almost 9 years older than me


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 12, 2017)

Uumas said:


> Banned for being almost 9 years older than me


banned because you probly meant about, not almost


----------



## Uumas (Oct 12, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because you probly meant about, not almost


Banned because I meant almost


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 12, 2017)

Uumas said:


> Banned because I meant almost


banned because how do you know its almost and not over?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## Uumas (Oct 12, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because how do you know its almost and not over?
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


Banned because August the 14th is after May the 6th


----------



## drenal (Oct 12, 2017)

Uumas said:


> Banned because August the 14th is after May the 6th


Banned because August 27th is after August 14th


----------



## Uumas (Oct 12, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned because August 27th is after August 14th


Banned because May 6th is before either of those


----------



## drenal (Oct 12, 2017)

Uumas said:


> Banned because May 6th is before either of those


Banned because August 27th is after the other two


----------



## Uumas (Oct 12, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned because August 27th is after the other two


Banned because July 13th isn't relevant to anything we've been talking about


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 12, 2017)

Uumas said:


> Banned because July 13th isn't relevant to anything we've been talking about


banned because so is july 4th and july 1st


----------



## drenal (Oct 12, 2017)

Uumas said:


> Banned because July 13th isn't relevant to anything we've been talking about


Banned because you brought up July 13th for no reason


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 12, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned because you brought up July 13th for no reason


banned for banning the wrong person again


----------



## drenal (Oct 12, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> banned for banning the wrong person again


banned for joining in 2013


----------



## Uumas (Oct 12, 2017)

drenal said:


> banned for joining in 2013


Banned for joining in 2016


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 12, 2017)

Uumas said:


> Banned for joining in 2016


banned because you too


----------



## drenal (Oct 12, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because you too


Banned because furry


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 12, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned because furry


banned because you too


----------



## drenal (Oct 12, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because you too


Banned because no I'm not, I swear


----------



## Uumas (Oct 12, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned because no I'm not, I swear


Banned because I don't even need to swear to know you are


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 12, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned because no I'm not, I swear


banned for denying who you really are


----------



## Uumas (Oct 12, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> banned for denying who you really are


Banned for banning the wrong person


----------



## drenal (Oct 12, 2017)

Uumas said:


> Banned for banning the wrong person


banned for siding with noctsphere


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 12, 2017)

drenal said:


> banned for siding with noctsphere


banned because furry


----------



## drenal (Oct 12, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because furry


banned because so are you


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 12, 2017)

drenal said:


> banned because so are you


Unbanned for finally admiting you are a furry


----------



## drenal (Oct 12, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> Unbanned for finally admiting you are a furry


Banned because no I'm not


----------



## Uumas (Oct 12, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned because no I'm not


Banned because you started it again


----------



## drenal (Oct 12, 2017)

Uumas said:


> Banned because you started it again


banned because i just realized that. shit


----------



## keven3477 (Oct 19, 2017)

Banned for not continuing the banned thread after 5 days.


----------



## Uumas (Oct 19, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Banned for not continuing the banned thread after 5 days.


Banned for continuing the banned thread after 5 days


----------



## saxamo (Oct 19, 2017)

banned for no avatar


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 20, 2017)

saxamo said:


> banned for no avatar


Banned because he does have one
Just the default avatar


----------



## keven3477 (Oct 20, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> Banned because he does have one
> Just the default avatar


Banned because it is always hard to tell what your avatar is, it looks like a great Dane dog sitting in front of a full moon.


----------



## drenal (Oct 20, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Banned because it is always hard to tell what your avatar is, it looks like a great Dane dog sitting in front of a full moon.


banned because it isnt hard to tell what your avatar is


----------



## Uumas (Oct 20, 2017)

drenal said:


> banned because it isnt hard to tell what your avatar is


Banned because it seems to be hard, because I actually have no avatar.


----------



## drenal (Oct 20, 2017)

Uumas said:


> Banned because it seems to be hard, because I actually have no avatar.


banned because you do, it's just the default avatar


----------



## Uumas (Oct 20, 2017)

drenal said:


> banned because you do, it's just the default avatar


Banned because no, it isn't. Gbatemp just shows the poster's gender if the user has no avatar


----------



## drenal (Oct 20, 2017)

Uumas said:


> Banned because no, it isn't. Gbatemp just shows the poster's gender if the user has no avatar


banned because it's still an avatar


----------



## Uumas (Oct 20, 2017)

drenal said:


> banned because it's still an avatar


Banned because it's an avatar, but technically I don't have one. Proof: try using Tapatalk, it shows its own avatar for me and gbatemp the different one. That means there's no avatar tied to my account but the app you're currently using shows its own version of default avatar.


----------



## drenal (Oct 20, 2017)

Uumas said:


> Banned because it's an avatar, but technically I don't have one. Proof: try using Tapatalk, it shows its own avatar for me and gbatemp the different one. That means there's no avatar tied to my account but the app you're currently using shows its own version of default avatar.


banned because this arguement is pointless and stupid


----------



## keven3477 (Oct 20, 2017)

drenal said:


> banned because this arguement is pointless and stupid


Banned for being a cat girl.


----------



## drenal (Oct 20, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Banned for being a cat girl.


Banned because I'm not a cat girl, I'm just a normal guy


----------



## Uumas (Oct 20, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned because I'm not a cat girl, I'm just a normal guy


Banned for being just a normal guy


----------



## drenal (Oct 20, 2017)

Uumas said:


> Banned for being just a normal guy


Banned for being a normal guy, too


----------



## keven3477 (Oct 20, 2017)

Uumas said:


> Banned for being just a normal guy


Banned for the same reason.


----------



## drenal (Oct 20, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Banned for the same reason.


Banned for banning the wrong person


----------



## keven3477 (Oct 20, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned for banning the wrong person


Banned for ninjaing me


----------



## drenal (Oct 20, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Banned for ninjaing me


Banned because I should probably go to sleep


----------



## keven3477 (Oct 20, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned because I should probably go to sleep


Banned because sleep is for the week, unfortunately everyone is week.


----------



## drenal (Oct 20, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Banned because sleep is for the week, unfortunately everyone is week.


Banned because it's almost midnight, and I have to wake up at 6...


----------



## Uumas (Oct 20, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned because it's almost midnight, and I have to wake up at 6...


Banned for saying I'm a normal guy


----------



## drenal (Oct 20, 2017)

Uumas said:


> Banned for saying I'm a normal guy


Banned because I didn't know you weren't a normal guy


----------



## Uumas (Oct 20, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned because I didn't know you weren't a normal guy


Banned for assuming I'm not a normal guy and future ban for getting confused again


----------



## drenal (Oct 20, 2017)

Uumas said:


> Banned for assuming I'm not a normal guy and future ban for getting confused again


Banned for assuming I'm going to be confused again.


----------



## Uumas (Oct 20, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned for assuming I'm going to be confused again.


Banned for assuming I assumed you'd be confused again


----------



## keven3477 (Oct 20, 2017)

Uumas said:


> Banned for assuming I assumed you'd be confused again


Ban for using my own trademarked Future BanTM


----------



## Uumas (Oct 20, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Ban for using my own trademarked Future BanTM


Banned for banning me for an older post


----------



## drenal (Oct 20, 2017)

Uumas said:


> Banned for banning me for an older post


Banned for being banned for an older post


----------



## Uumas (Oct 20, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned for being banned for an older post


Banned for waking up


----------



## drenal (Oct 20, 2017)

Uumas said:


> Banned for waking up


Banned cause I'm in school now


----------



## Uumas (Oct 20, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned cause I'm in school now


Banned because I was in school 1.5 hours ago


----------



## drenal (Oct 20, 2017)

Uumas said:


> Banned because I was in school 1.5 hours ago


Banned because I'm still in school


----------



## Uumas (Oct 20, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned because I'm still in school


Banned because I wasn't expecting that to change in 40 minutes


----------



## drenal (Oct 20, 2017)

Uumas said:


> Banned because I wasn't expecting that to change in 40 minutes


Banned because I know


----------



## Uumas (Oct 20, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned because I know


Banned for knowing


----------



## drenal (Oct 20, 2017)

Uumas said:


> Banned for knowing


Banned cause I'm in gym class now


----------



## keven3477 (Oct 23, 2017)

Banned for going to your gym class


----------



## drenal (Oct 23, 2017)

Banned cause im at home now


----------



## Uumas (Oct 23, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned cause im at home now


Banned for being at home


----------



## drenal (Oct 24, 2017)

Uumas said:


> Banned for being at home


banned because i got my laptop back


----------



## keven3477 (Oct 24, 2017)

drenal said:


> banned because i got my laptop back


Banned for not leaving for a long time like you believed.


----------



## drenal (Oct 24, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Banned for not leaving for a long time like you believed.


Banned because I didn't know it would be over so quickly


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 25, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned because I didn't know it would be over so quickly


Banned because i wasnt notified for 3 pages


----------



## drenal (Oct 25, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> Banned because i wasnt notified for 3 pages


banned because your notifications must be acting up then


----------



## Uumas (Oct 25, 2017)

drenal said:


> banned because your notifications must be acting up then


Banned for breathing


----------



## Aletron9000 (Oct 25, 2017)

Uumas said:


> Banned for breathing



banned for causing more alerts on my user


----------



## Uumas (Oct 25, 2017)

Aletron9000 said:


> banned for causing more alerts on my user


Banned because I haven't seen you before


----------



## Aletron9000 (Oct 25, 2017)

Uumas said:


> Banned because I haven't seen you before



banned for not noticing me


----------



## Uumas (Oct 25, 2017)

Aletron9000 said:


> banned for not noticing me


Banned for banning me for not noticing you


----------



## drenal (Oct 25, 2017)

Uumas said:


> Banned for banning me for not noticing you


Banned for being banned for being banned for not noticing him


----------



## Uumas (Oct 25, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned for being banned for being banned for not noticing him


Banned because I wasn't banned for being banned for not noticing him. I banned him for banning me for not noticing him.


----------



## Deleted member 408979 (Oct 25, 2017)

Uumas said:


> Banned for breathing



banned for being unoriginal.


----------



## Uumas (Oct 25, 2017)

eechigoo said:


> banned for being unoriginal.


Banned for being even more unoriginal


----------



## drenal (Oct 25, 2017)

Uumas said:


> Banned for being even more unoriginal


Banned for being the most unoriginal


----------



## Uumas (Oct 25, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned for being the most unoriginal


Banned for not being completely unoriginal


----------



## drenal (Oct 25, 2017)

Uumas said:


> Banned for not being completely unoriginal


Banned because you just called me original


----------



## keven3477 (Oct 25, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned because you just called me original



Banned for wanting to be original.


----------



## drenal (Oct 25, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Banned for wanting to be original.


Banned because I never said that


----------



## Uumas (Oct 25, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned because I never said that


Banned for never saying that


----------



## drenal (Oct 25, 2017)

Uumas said:


> Banned for never saying that


Banned because you still have the default avatar


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 26, 2017)

Banned because furry
Yes im back


----------



## Uumas (Oct 26, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> Banned because furry
> Yes im back


Banned because because


----------



## drenal (Oct 26, 2017)

Uumas said:


> Banned because because


Banned because I'm not a furry


----------



## keven3477 (Oct 26, 2017)

Banned because your avatar has cat ears.


----------



## drenal (Oct 26, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Banned because your avatar has cat ears.


Banned because that doesn't mean I'm a furry


----------



## blockman765 (Oct 26, 2017)

Banned because yes it does.


----------



## drenal (Oct 26, 2017)

blockman765 said:


> Banned because yes it does.


Banned because no it doesnt


----------



## blockman765 (Oct 26, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned because no it doesnt


Banned because looping conversation.


----------



## drenal (Oct 26, 2017)

blockman765 said:


> Banned because looping conversation.


Banned for necrobumping a thread


----------



## blockman765 (Oct 26, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned for necrobumping a thread


Banned because I have been outsmarted.


----------



## drenal (Oct 26, 2017)

blockman765 said:


> Banned because I have been outsmarted.


Banned for being outsmarted


----------



## blockman765 (Oct 26, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned for being outsmarted


Banned because running out of ideas.


----------



## drenal (Oct 26, 2017)

blockman765 said:


> Banned because running out of ideas.


Banned for running out of ideas


----------



## blockman765 (Oct 26, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned for running out of ideas


Banned for using anime girl for a profile picture.


----------



## drenal (Oct 26, 2017)

blockman765 said:


> Banned for using anime girl for a profile picture.


Banned for using whatever the hell that is as your avatar


----------



## blockman765 (Oct 26, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned for using whatever the hell that is as your avatar


Banned because that is actually Mr. Electricdad.


----------



## drenal (Oct 26, 2017)

blockman765 said:


> Banned because that is actually Mr. Electricdad.


Banned because I don't know who that is


----------



## blockman765 (Oct 26, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned because I don't know who that is


Banned because you don't know memes.


----------



## drenal (Oct 26, 2017)

blockman765 said:


> Banned because you don't know memes.


Banned because to be fair, you have to have a very high IQ to understand Rick and Morty.


----------



## blockman765 (Oct 26, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned because to be fair, you have to have a very high IQ to understand Rick and Morty.


Banned because too good of meme.


----------



## drenal (Oct 26, 2017)

blockman765 said:


> Banned because too good of meme.


banned because your signature is pretty big


----------



## keven3477 (Oct 26, 2017)

drenal said:


> banned because your signature is pretty big


Banned for wanting to play as fox in smash.


----------



## blockman765 (Oct 26, 2017)

drenal said:


> banned because your signature is pretty big


Banned because I don't know how to write signatures.


----------



## drenal (Oct 26, 2017)

blockman765 said:


> Banned because I don't know how to write signatures.


Banned for banning the wrong person


----------



## blockman765 (Oct 26, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Banned for wanting to play as fox in smash.


Banned because you have a problem with the best main ever.


----------



## keven3477 (Oct 26, 2017)

blockman765 said:


> Banned because you have a problem with the best main ever.


Banned for assuming I do.


----------



## drenal (Oct 26, 2017)

blockman765 said:


> Banned because you have a problem with the best main ever.


banned again for banning the wrong person edit: ninja'd


----------



## blockman765 (Oct 26, 2017)

drenal said:


> banned again for banning the wrong person edit: ninja'd


Banned because you did not see my quote.


----------



## drenal (Oct 26, 2017)

blockman765 said:


> Banned because you did not see my quote.


banned because by then he wasn't the person above you


----------



## blockman765 (Oct 26, 2017)

drenal said:


> banned because by then he wasn't the person above you


Banned because I don't know how to play this game.


----------



## drenal (Oct 26, 2017)

blockman765 said:


> Banned because I don't know how to play this game.


Banned because you should read the OP then


----------



## keven3477 (Oct 26, 2017)

blockman765 said:


> Banned because I don't know how to play this game.


Banned for banning a user for a reason he/she couldn't control


----------



## blockman765 (Oct 26, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned because you should read the OP then


Banned because your mom.


----------



## drenal (Oct 26, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Banned for banning a user for a reason he/she couldn't control


Banned for banning the wrong person


blockman765 said:


> Banned because your mom.


Banned because that's totally original


----------



## blockman765 (Oct 26, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned for banning the wrong person
> 
> Banned because that's totally original


Banned because the moderator is power hungry.


----------



## drenal (Oct 26, 2017)

blockman765 said:


> Banned because the moderator is power hungry.


banned because i can't see why that is


----------



## blockman765 (Oct 26, 2017)

drenal said:


> banned because i can't see why that is


Banned because it was random.


----------



## drenal (Oct 26, 2017)

blockman765 said:


> Banned because it was random.


banned for being random


----------



## blockman765 (Oct 26, 2017)

drenal said:


> banned for being random


Banned for listening to music.


----------



## drenal (Oct 26, 2017)

blockman765 said:


> Banned for listening to music.


Banned for being a newcomer


----------



## blockman765 (Oct 26, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned for being a newcomer


Banned for being a litten master.


----------



## drenal (Oct 26, 2017)

blockman765 said:


> Banned for being a litten master.


Banned for being a blockman


----------



## blockman765 (Oct 26, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned for being a blockman


Banned for not using my warning as a way to ban me


----------



## drenal (Oct 26, 2017)

ignore this


----------



## drenal (Oct 26, 2017)

Ignore this


----------



## blockman765 (Oct 26, 2017)

blockman765 said:


> Banned for not using my warning as a way to ban me


Banned because I thought it showed for everyone.


----------



## drenal (Oct 26, 2017)

blockman765 said:


> Banned for not using my warning as a way to ban me


Banned because I didn't know you had a warning

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



blockman765 said:


> Banned because I thought it showed for everyone.


Banned because it doesn't

Holy shit them multi-posts


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Oct 26, 2017)

Banned for Not taging me and Chris Benoit


----------



## drenal (Oct 26, 2017)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> Banned for Not taging me and Chris Benoit


Banned because I should probably go to sleep


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Oct 26, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned because I should probably go to sleep


Go ban your self


----------



## drenal (Oct 26, 2017)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> Go ban your self


Banned for not banning me


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Oct 26, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned for not banning me


If only I was a mod...


----------



## RattletraPM (Oct 26, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned for being a newcomer


Banned for liking Litten instead of the best starter ever, aka Rowlet.


----------



## drenal (Oct 26, 2017)

RattletraPM said:


> Banned for liking Litten instead of the best starter ever, aka Rowlet.


Banned because rowlet isn't that good


----------



## blockman765 (Oct 26, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned because rowlet isn't that good


Banned because you have not banned anyone for 4 hours.


----------



## drenal (Oct 26, 2017)

blockman765 said:


> Banned because you have not banned anyone for 4 hours.


Banned because I'm in school


----------



## blockman765 (Oct 26, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned because I'm in school


Banned because "I'm in the bathroom".


----------



## drenal (Oct 26, 2017)

blockman765 said:


> Banned because "I'm in the bathroom".


Banned because I bet you aren't


----------



## blockman765 (Oct 26, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned because I bet you aren't


Banned because that's the joke and I should get back to class.


----------



## Uumas (Oct 26, 2017)

blockman765 said:


> Banned because that's the joke and I should get back to class.


Banned because I'm leaving this thread


----------



## drenal (Oct 26, 2017)

Uumas said:


> Banned because I'm leaving this thread


Banned because no you aren't


----------



## blockman765 (Oct 26, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned because no you aren't


Banned because why would you leave?


----------



## RattletraPM (Oct 26, 2017)

blockman765 said:


> Banned because why would you leave?


Banned because I'm about to go to watch a movie with IRL friends so your statement is false.


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 26, 2017)

RattletraPM said:


> Banned because I'm about to go to watch a movie with IRL friends so your statement is false.


banned for lying
no tempers has IRL friend


----------



## drenal (Oct 26, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> banned for lying
> no tempers has IRL friend


Banned because I do


----------



## keven3477 (Oct 27, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned because I do



Banned for having more irl friends than me.


----------



## drenal (Oct 27, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Banned for having more irl friends than me.


Banned for not having any irl friends.
that's pretty sad


----------



## keven3477 (Oct 27, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned for not having any irl friends.
> that's pretty sad


Banned for taking pity on me.


----------



## drenal (Oct 27, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Banned for taking pity on me.


Banned for being a vinsclone


----------



## keven3477 (Oct 27, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned for being a vinsclone


Banned for pointing it out, I cant find an avatar to switch to


----------



## drenal (Oct 27, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Banned for pointing it out, I cant find an avatar to switch to


Banned for not switching back to your old one


----------



## keven3477 (Oct 27, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned for not switching back to your old one


Banned for suggesting that, I've been meaning to change avatars for a long time now but I'm just unimagitive.


----------



## drenal (Oct 27, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Banned for suggesting that, I've been meaning to change avatars for a long time now but I'm just unimagitive.


Banned for being unimaginative


----------



## keven3477 (Oct 27, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned for being unimaginative


Banned for predictable ban.


----------



## drenal (Oct 27, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Banned for predictable ban.


banned for banning me for being predictable


----------



## RattletraPM (Oct 27, 2017)

drenal said:


> banned for banning me for being predictable


Banned because you didn't predict my comment


----------



## keven3477 (Oct 27, 2017)

RattletraPM said:


> Banned because you didn't predict my comment


Banned for almost ninjaing me.


----------



## drenal (Oct 27, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Banned for almost ninjaing me.


Banned for not being ninjad


----------



## keven3477 (Oct 27, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned for not being ninjad



Banned for wanting me to get ninja'd.


----------



## drenal (Oct 27, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Banned for wanting me to get ninja'd.


Banned for assuming that I want you to be ninja'd


----------



## Dionicio3 (Oct 27, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned for assuming that I want you to be ninja'd


Banned because I can also the fate of the magical banana


----------



## drenal (Oct 27, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Banned because I can also the fate of the magical banana


Banned for not making sense


----------



## Dionicio3 (Oct 27, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned for not making sense


Bannes because that was the point


----------



## drenal (Oct 27, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Bannes because that was the point


Banned because I didn't know that


----------



## Dionicio3 (Oct 27, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned because I didn't know that


Banned for not knowing that


----------



## RattletraPM (Oct 27, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Banned for not knowing that


Banned because we know.


----------



## drenal (Oct 27, 2017)

RattletraPM said:


> Banned because we know.


Banned because I don't


----------



## keven3477 (Oct 27, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned because I don't


Banned because I don't either.


----------



## drenal (Oct 27, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Banned because I don't either.


Banned because we both don't know


----------



## RattletraPM (Oct 27, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned because we both don't know


Banned because it's an Oblivion reference


----------



## drenal (Oct 27, 2017)

RattletraPM said:


> Banned because it's an Oblivion reference


Banned because I know that


----------



## keven3477 (Oct 27, 2017)

Banned everyone above for Pokémon related avatars.


----------



## drenal (Oct 27, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Banned everyone above for Pokémon related avatars.


Banned for banning yourself


----------



## keven3477 (Oct 28, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned for banning yourself


Banned because I can ban whoever I want, including myself.


----------



## drenal (Oct 28, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Banned because I can ban whoever I want, including myself.


banned for going back to your old avatar


----------



## RattletraPM (Oct 28, 2017)

drenal said:


> banned for going back to your old avatar


Banned because you keep dragging me to this topic but it's 1AM over here and I should really get some sleep


----------



## drenal (Oct 28, 2017)

RattletraPM said:


> Banned because you keep dragging me to this topic but it's 1AM over here and I should really get some sleep


banned for not unwatching this thread


----------



## RattletraPM (Oct 28, 2017)

drenal said:


> banned for not unwatching this thread


Banned because nah, I don't want to
but I'm really going now


maybe


----------



## drenal (Oct 28, 2017)

RattletraPM said:


> Banned because nah, I don't want to
> but I'm really going now
> 
> 
> maybe


banned because that means you might not leave, yet you need to get some sleep


----------



## keven3477 (Oct 28, 2017)

drenal said:


> banned because that means you might not leave, yet you need to get some sleep



Banned for switching back your avatar.


----------



## drenal (Oct 28, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Banned for switching back your avatar.


Banned for not using the same avatar as before


----------



## keven3477 (Oct 28, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned for not using the same avatar as before


Banned for making me want to change to my old avatar.


----------



## drenal (Oct 28, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Banned for making me want to change to my old avatar.


Banned for going back to your true old avatar.


----------



## keven3477 (Oct 28, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned for going back to your true old avatar.


Banned for not knowing this isn't my true old avatar.


----------



## drenal (Oct 28, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Banned for not knowing this isn't my true old avatar.


Banned because it is for me


----------



## keven3477 (Oct 28, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned because it is for me


Banned for returning your avatar when I was thinking of getting a pokehuman avatar like you and Dionicio3 had.


----------



## drenal (Oct 28, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Banned for returning your avatar when I was thinking of getting a pokehuman avatar like you and Dionicio3 had.


Banned for thinking of getting a pokehuman avatar


----------



## keven3477 (Oct 28, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned for thinking of getting a pokehuman avatar


Banned for editing your last post and removing the letter 'r'.


----------



## drenal (Oct 28, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Banned for editing your last post and removing the letter 'r'.


Banned for seeing my flaws


----------



## Ricken (Oct 29, 2017)

Banned for admitting to your flaws


----------



## drenal (Oct 29, 2017)

Ricken said:


> Banned for admitting to your flaws


Banned for making me realize I admitted my flaws


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 29, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned for making me realize I admitted my flaws


Banned because i havent been notufied once agaim


----------



## drenal (Oct 29, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> Banned because i havent been notufied once agaim


Banned because you might have unwatched the thread


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 29, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned because you might have unwatched the thread


Banned because nope. I havent


----------



## drenal (Oct 29, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> Banned because nope. I havent


banned because your notifications are messing up again


----------



## keven3477 (Oct 29, 2017)

drenal said:


> banned because your notifications are messing up again


Banned for getting notifications.


----------



## drenal (Oct 29, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Banned for getting notifications.


banned for having notifications


----------



## keven3477 (Oct 29, 2017)

drenal said:


> banned for having notifications


Banned for technically same ban as my previous post.


----------



## drenal (Oct 29, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Banned for technically same ban as my previous post.


banned for stealing my ban idea


----------



## Ricken (Oct 29, 2017)

Banned for having a great mind


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 29, 2017)

^ Banned for being a TWEWY web
< Banned for browsing the earlier pages of the thread then jumping to the most recent page without reading the rest
v Banned for watching anime
> Banned for... uh... idk


----------



## drenal (Oct 29, 2017)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> ^ Banned for being a TWEWY web
> < Banned for browsing the earlier pages of the thread then jumping to the most recent page without reading the rest
> v Banned for watching anime
> > Banned for... uh... idk


Banned because I don't watch anime


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 29, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned because I don't watch anime


Banned for not watching anime


----------



## drenal (Oct 29, 2017)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> Banned for not watching anime


Banned for gracing this thread with your presence


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 29, 2017)

Banned for not being graced by my presence


----------



## drenal (Oct 29, 2017)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> Banned for not being graced by my presence


Banned for being right


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 29, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned for being right


Banned for sass


----------



## drenal (Oct 29, 2017)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> Banned for sass


Banned for banning me for sass


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 29, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned for banning me for sass


Banned for banning me for banning you for sass


----------



## drenal (Oct 29, 2017)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> Banned for banning me for banning you for sass


Banned because this is gonna go on forever if we continue


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 29, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned because this is gonna go on forever if we continue


Banned for being a killjoy


----------



## drenal (Oct 29, 2017)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> Banned for being a killjoy


Banned because I don't want two pages of a looping conversation


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 29, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned because I don't want two pages of a looping conversation


Banned because you don't want two pages of a looping conversation


----------



## drenal (Oct 29, 2017)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> Banned because you don't want two pages of a looping conversation


Banned for not having a good ban


----------



## keven3477 (Oct 30, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned for not having a good ban



Banned for pointing out the quality of a ban.


----------



## drenal (Oct 30, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Banned for pointing out the quality of a ban.


Banned for banning me while I was asleep


----------



## keven3477 (Oct 30, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned for banning me while I was asleep


Banned for the same reason you banned me.


----------



## drenal (Oct 30, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Banned for the same reason you banned me.


Banned for being asleep at 6 am


----------



## keven3477 (Oct 30, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned for being asleep at 6 am


Banned for banning the many people who naturally sleep at 6 am.


----------



## drenal (Oct 30, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Banned for banning the many people who naturally sleep at 6 am.


Banned because I have to wake up at 6 am


----------



## keven3477 (Oct 30, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned because I have to wake up at 6 am


Banned for needing to wake up that early for school.


----------



## drenal (Oct 30, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Banned for needing to wake up that early for school.


Banned because it's not my choice
If it was, I would be waking up at 10 every day


----------



## keven3477 (Oct 30, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned because it's not my choice
> If it was, I would be waking up at 10 every day


Banned for wishing to wake up like I do.

It is very peaceful waking for school at 11a.m and not be worried for missing the bus and being late.


----------



## drenal (Oct 30, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Banned for wishing to wake up like I do.
> 
> It is very peaceful waking for school at 11a.m and not be worried for missing the bus and being late.


Banned because I can't choose my schedule


----------



## keven3477 (Oct 30, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned because I can't choose my schedule


Banned for assuming I don't understand that.


----------



## drenal (Oct 30, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Banned for assuming I don't understand that.


Banned for assuming that I didn't know you didn't know that


----------



## keven3477 (Oct 30, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned for assuming that I didn't *you you* didn't know that



Banned for obvious reason.


----------



## drenal (Oct 30, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Banned for obvious reason.


Banned because I fixed it now


----------



## Ricken (Oct 30, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned because I fixed it now



Banned for considering an edit is a fix


----------



## drenal (Oct 30, 2017)

Ricken said:


> Banned for considering an edit is a fix


Banned because it is


----------



## Ricken (Oct 30, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned because it is


Banned because backtalking me


----------



## drenal (Oct 30, 2017)

Ricken said:


> Banned because backtalking me


Banned because I can backtalk you any time


----------



## Ricken (Oct 30, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned because I can backtalk you any time


Banned because I declare tyranny


----------



## drenal (Oct 30, 2017)

Ricken said:


> Banned because I declare tyranny


Banned because you don't have authority over me


----------



## Ricken (Oct 30, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned because you don't have authority over me


Banned because I've outposted and outliked you :^)


----------



## keven3477 (Oct 30, 2017)

Ricken said:


> Banned because I declare tyranny


Banned for having Nothing in your signature.


----------



## drenal (Oct 30, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Banned for having Nothing in your signature.


Banned for having something in your signature


----------



## Ricken (Oct 30, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned for having something in your signature


Banned for turning keven's ban backwards


----------



## drenal (Oct 30, 2017)

Ricken said:


> Banned for turning keven's ban backwards


Banned for sdrawkcab nab s'nevek gninrut


----------



## Ricken (Oct 30, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned for sdrawkcab nab s'nevek gninrut


Banned for smartassing my ban ;~;


----------



## drenal (Oct 30, 2017)

Ricken said:


> Banned for smartassing my ban ;~;


Banned for calling me a smartass


----------



## Ricken (Oct 30, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned for calling me a smartass


Banned for assuming I called you a smartass when I was using it as a verb


----------



## drenal (Oct 30, 2017)

Ricken said:


> Banned for assuming I called you a smartass when I was using it as a verb


Banned for using it as a verb


----------



## Ricken (Oct 30, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned for using it as a verb


Banned for not suggesting a way to improve my grammar


----------



## drenal (Oct 30, 2017)

Ricken said:


> Banned for not suggesting a way to improve my grammar


Banned because I'm not a grammar nazi


----------



## Ricken (Oct 30, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned because I'm not a grammar nazi


Banned for calling me out for grammar but not being a grammar nazi


----------



## drenal (Oct 30, 2017)

Ricken said:


> Banned for calling me out for grammar but not being a grammar nazi


Banned because I never corrected your grammar


----------



## Ricken (Oct 30, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned because I never corrected your grammar


Banned because I never said you corrected my grammar


----------



## drenal (Oct 30, 2017)

Ricken said:


> Banned because I never said you corrected my grammar


Banned because you keep saying I called you out on your grammar


----------



## Ricken (Oct 30, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned because you keep saying I called you out on your grammar


Banned because those aren't the same thing


----------



## drenal (Oct 30, 2017)

Ricken said:


> Banned because those aren't the same thing


Banned for relating the two in an earlier post


----------



## Ricken (Oct 30, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned for relating the two in an earlier post


Banned for being right


----------



## drenal (Oct 30, 2017)

Ricken said:


> Banned for being right


Banned for essentially calling me a grammar nazi


----------



## Ricken (Oct 30, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned for essentially calling me a grammar nazi


Banned because grammar nazis do the asterisk thing after correcting stuff


----------



## drenal (Oct 30, 2017)

Ricken said:


> Banned because grammar nazis do the asterisk thing after correcting stuff


Banned because they don't always do that


----------



## Ricken (Oct 30, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned because they don't always do that


Banned for practically saying I called you a fake nazi


----------



## drenal (Oct 30, 2017)

Ricken said:


> Banned for practically saying I called you a fake nazi


...what


----------



## Ricken (Oct 30, 2017)

drenal said:


> ...what


Me neither
EoF without coffee mkay


----------



## drenal (Oct 30, 2017)

Ricken said:


> Me neither
> EoF without coffee mkay


Banned for not banning me


----------



## keven3477 (Oct 31, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned for not banning me



Banned for not geting banned.


----------



## drenal (Oct 31, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Banned for not geting banned.


Banned for banning me in my sleep (again)


----------



## keven3477 (Oct 31, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned for banning me in my sleep (again)



Banned for the same reason (again)


----------



## drenal (Oct 31, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Banned for the same reason (again)


Banned for banning me while I was at school


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 31, 2017)

Banned because im 3 pages late
Banned again because i wasnt notified
Banned once again because while writting this, i dont even know who the hell i am banning


----------



## drenal (Oct 31, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> Banned because im 3 pages late
> Banned again because i wasnt notified
> Banned once again because while writting this, i dont even know who the hell i am banning


1. banned for being 3 pages late
2. banned because there's something wrong with your notifications...
3. banned for banning me


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 31, 2017)

drenal said:


> 1. banned for being 3 pages late
> 2. banned because there's something wrong with your notifications...
> 3. banned for banning me


Banned for banning me trice
And its only fair for you because im banning you only once


----------



## drenal (Oct 31, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> Banned for banning me trice
> And its only fair for you because im banning you only once


banned because you banned me thrice as well...


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 31, 2017)

drenal said:


> banned because you banned me thrice as well...


Oh right^^


----------



## drenal (Oct 31, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> Oh right^^


banned for not banning me


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 1, 2017)

drenal said:


> banned for not banning me



Banned for avoiding another banning.


----------



## drenal (Nov 1, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Banned for avoiding another banning.


banned because it's @Noctosphere 's fault, not mine


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 1, 2017)

drenal said:


> banned because it's @Noctosphere 's fault, not mine


Banned for tagging Nocto.


----------



## drenal (Nov 1, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Banned for tagging Nocto.


banned for not tagging @Nocto


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 1, 2017)

drenal said:


> banned for not tagging @Nocto


Banned because i know whats funnier than 24


----------



## drenal (Nov 1, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> Banned because i know whats funnier than 24


banned because that joke is bad and you should feel bad


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 1, 2017)

drenal said:


> banned because that joke is bad and you should feel bad



Banned for using a reference to undermine another reference.


----------



## drenal (Nov 1, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Banned for using a reference to undermine another reference.


Banned for not using a reference


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 1, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned for not using a reference



Banned because you were expecting a reference but it was me, a regular eof poster.


----------



## drenal (Nov 1, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Banned because you were expecting a reference but it was me, a regular eof poster.


banned for shitty joke


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 1, 2017)

drenal said:


> banned for shitty joke



Banned for implying something I already knew.


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 1, 2017)

drenal said:


> banned for shitty joke


Banned because...
Errr...
What could i ban you for...
Banned because...
Because...
FURRY
you werent expecting that dont you!


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 1, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> Banned because...
> Errr...
> What could i ban you for...
> Banned because...
> ...


Banned because you banned drenal a bit late.


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 1, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Banned because you banned drenal a bit late.


Banned because ninjad me


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 2, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> Banned because ninjad me


Banned for replying to me before I edited in the ninja emoji.


----------



## drenal (Nov 2, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Banned for replying to me before I edited in the ninja emoji.


banned because it doesn't say that you edited it for me


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 2, 2017)

drenal said:


> banned because it doesn't say that you edited it for me


Banned for changing your description text to "not a furry" due to noctosphere's response.


----------



## drenal (Nov 2, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Banned for changing your description text to "not a furry" due to noctosphere's response.


banned because i've had it for a few days now, i didnt just change it


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 2, 2017)

drenal said:


> banned because i've had it for a few days now, i didnt just change it


Banned because fake news


----------



## drenal (Nov 2, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> Banned because fake news


banned because i don't watch the news


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 2, 2017)

drenal said:


> banned because i've had it for a few days now, i didnt just change it


Really, thought you just had it a few minutes ago saying fire cat



Noctosphere said:


> Banned because fake news


Banned for almost ninjaing me.



drenal said:


> banned because i don't watch the news


Banned for actually ninjaing me.


----------



## drenal (Nov 2, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Really, thought you just had it a few minutes ago saying fire cat


Banned because nope


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 2, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned because nope


Banned because you are fake news


----------



## drenal (Nov 2, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> Banned because you are fake news


banned because i don't report the news


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 2, 2017)

Banned for mentioning the news


----------



## drenal (Nov 2, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Banned for mentioning the news


banned for apparently having something against the news


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 2, 2017)

drenal said:


> banned for apparently having something against the news



Banned for assuming that.


----------



## drenal (Nov 2, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Banned for assuming that.


Banned for assuming i assumed that


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 2, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned for assuming i assumed that


Banned because you did assume that I have something against the news.


----------



## drenal (Nov 2, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Banned because you did assume that I have something against the news.


Banned for not having something against the news


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 2, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned for not having something against the news


Banned for not letting me ambivalent about it.


----------



## drenal (Nov 2, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Banned for not letting me ambivalent about it.


hmm.... oh, i know...
banned for not joining the fidget spinner club!


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 2, 2017)

drenal said:


> hmm.... oh, i know...
> banned for not joining the fidget spinner club!


Banned because nothing productive ever happens in that thread.


----------



## drenal (Nov 2, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Banned because nothing productive ever happens in that thread.


Banned for dissing the fidget spinner club


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 2, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned for dissing the fidget spinner club


I was not dissing it, I just don't see that club useful

well um.. Banned for .... crying...


----------



## drenal (Nov 2, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> I was not dissing it, I just don't see that club useful
> 
> well um.. Banned for .... crying...


Banned for thinking the fidget spinner club isn't useful


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 2, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned for thinking the fidget spinner club isn't useful


Banned for wanting more fidget spinner club members.


----------



## APartOfMe (Nov 2, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Banned for wanting more fidget spinner club members.


banned for not joining the fidget spinner club discord


----------



## Dionicio3 (Nov 2, 2017)

!blacklist -snip title key website-


----------



## APartOfMe (Nov 2, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> !blacklist -snip title key website-


banned for mentioning the title key website


----------



## Dionicio3 (Nov 2, 2017)

epickid37 said:


> banned for mentioning the title key website


Banned because I posted in the wrong thread fuck


----------



## APartOfMe (Nov 2, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Banned because I posted in the wrong thread fuck


banned for posting it here


----------



## Dionicio3 (Nov 2, 2017)

epickid37 said:


> banned for posting it here


Banned for having a gay gif in your sig


----------



## APartOfMe (Nov 2, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Banned for having a gay gif in your sig


banned because your sig gets cut off


----------



## Dionicio3 (Nov 2, 2017)

epickid37 said:


> banned because your sig gets cut off


Banned because yours also gets cut off by a few pixels


----------



## APartOfMe (Nov 2, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Banned because yours also gets cut off by a few pixels


banned because i didn't notice that


----------



## Dionicio3 (Nov 2, 2017)

epickid37 said:


> banned because i didn't notice that


Banned for not noticing it


----------



## APartOfMe (Nov 2, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Banned for not noticing it


banned for not doing school


----------



## Dionicio3 (Nov 2, 2017)

epickid37 said:


> banned for not doing school


Banned because I'm sick


----------



## APartOfMe (Nov 2, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Banned because I'm sick


banned because that sucks


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 2, 2017)

banned because P.K. Subban said so


----------



## drenal (Nov 2, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because P.K. Subban said so


Banned because ive never heard of him


----------



## dAVID_ (Nov 2, 2017)

Banned for being a gay furry


----------



## drenal (Nov 2, 2017)

dAVID_ said:


> Banned for being a gay furry


Banned because I'm neither


----------



## APartOfMe (Nov 2, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned because I'm neither


banned because i thought i was the only one


----------



## drenal (Nov 2, 2017)

epickid37 said:


> banned because i thought i was the only one


Banned because you aren't


----------



## APartOfMe (Nov 2, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned because you aren't


banned because i'm straight


----------



## drenal (Nov 2, 2017)

epickid37 said:


> banned because i'm straight


Banned because so am I


----------



## APartOfMe (Nov 2, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned because so am I


banned because we're the only ones


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 2, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned because so am I


Banned for not watching hockey


epickid37 said:


> banned because we're the only ones


Banned because mayro said so


----------



## drenal (Nov 2, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> Banned for not watching hockey
> 
> Banned because mayro said so


Banned because I don't watch sports


----------



## dAVID_ (Nov 2, 2017)

banned for complaining about other people's shitposts because they don't get the joke


----------



## drenal (Nov 2, 2017)

dAVID_ said:


> banned for complaining about other people's shitposts because they don't get the joke


Banned because Chris Benoit jokes were never funny


----------



## dAVID_ (Nov 2, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned because Chris Benoit jokes were never funny


banned for disliking meme bandwagons


----------



## drenal (Nov 2, 2017)

dAVID_ said:


> banned for disliking meme bandwagons


Banned because it was never a bandwagon


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 2, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned because it was never a bandwagon


Banned because the hype train has no break


----------



## drenal (Nov 2, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> Banned because the hype train has no break


Banned because Chris Benoit doesn't have a hype train


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 3, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned because Chris Benoit doesn't have a hype train


Banned because i havent been notified of your answer
I ban myself for the late ban


----------



## drenal (Nov 3, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> Banned because i havent been notified of your answer
> I ban myself for the late ban


Banned for not getting notified


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 3, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned for not getting notified


Banned because i got notified about that one


----------



## drenal (Nov 3, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> Banned because i got notified about that one


Banned for getting notified


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 3, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned for getting notified


Banned because you started page 3450


----------



## drenal (Nov 3, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> Banned because you started page 3450


Banned for starting page 3451


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 3, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned for starting page 3451


Banned for talking in a page i begun
Also banning anyone commenting in this page except me


----------



## drenal (Nov 3, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> Banned for talking in a page i begun
> Also banning anyone commenting in this page except me


Banned for banning me for commenting in this page


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 3, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned for banning me for commenting in this page


Banned for banning me for banning you for commenting in this page


----------



## drenal (Nov 3, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> Banned for banning me for banning you for commenting in this page


Banned for banning me for banning you for banning me for commenting in this page


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 3, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned for banning me for banning you for banning me for commenting in this page


Banned for banning me for banning you for banning me for banning you for commenting on this page


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 3, 2017)

Banned for continuously banning bans.


----------



## dAVID_ (Nov 3, 2017)

ban for starting a ban loop


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 3, 2017)

dAVID_ said:


> ban for starting a ban loop


Banned for not knowing I was trying to stop them.


----------



## APartOfMe (Nov 3, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Banned for not knowing I was trying to stop them.


Banned for trying to stop them


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 3, 2017)

epickid37 said:


> Banned for trying to stop them


Banned for making the fidget spinner club with drenal.


----------



## APartOfMe (Nov 4, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Banned for making the fidget spinner club with drenal.


Banned because I didn't know what I was getting into


I don't regret it though


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 4, 2017)

epickid37 said:


> Banned because I didn't know what I was getting into
> 
> 
> I don't regret it though


Banned because you should have known better.


----------



## jimmyj (Nov 4, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Banned because you should have known better.


Banned for banning other people


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 4, 2017)

jimmyj said:


> Banned for banning other people


Banned for not letting me do the point of this game.


----------



## APartOfMe (Nov 5, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Banned for not letting me do the point of this game.


Banned for following the rules


----------



## drenal (Nov 5, 2017)

epickid37 said:


> Banned for following the rules


Banned for not knowing what you were getting into when you were making the fidget spinner club


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 6, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned for not knowing what you were getting into when you were making the fidget spinner club


Banned for making me feel like joining your fidget spinner club just for the heck of it


----------



## drenal (Nov 6, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Banned for making me feel like joining your fidget spinner club just for the heck of it


Banned because you should join the fidget spinner club


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 6, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned because you should join the fidget spinner club


Banned for requiring to post images of real spinners for the club when I don't even own a working photo device.

Future ban for banning me for not having a working photo device or future banning.


----------



## drenal (Nov 6, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Banned for requiring to post images of real spinners for the club when I don't even own a working photo device.
> 
> Future ban for banning me for not having a working photo device or future banning.


Banned because you can just get one from Google you don't have a camera on a cell phone?


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 6, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned because you can just get one from Google you don't have a camera on a cell phone?


Banned for not noticing me mention "working photo device", for some reason it corrupts when I record with my phone.


----------



## drenal (Nov 6, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Banned for not noticing me mention "working photo device", for some reason it corrupts when I record with my phone.


banned because recording a video isn't taking a photo


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 6, 2017)

drenal said:


> banned because recording a video isn't taking a photo


Banned for implying recording something doesn't include photos.


----------



## drenal (Nov 6, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Banned for implying recording something doesn't include photos.


banned for not just pulling one off of google images


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 6, 2017)

drenal said:


> banned because recording a video isn't taking a photo


Banned becase recording is taking about 60 image per second with sounds. So technically, recording is taking pictures


----------



## Dionicio3 (Nov 6, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> Banned becase recording is taking about 60 image per second with sounds. So technically, recording is taking pictures


Banned for assuming all videos are 60FPS


----------



## APartOfMe (Nov 6, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> Banned becase recording is taking about 60 image per second with sounds. So technically, recording is taking pictures


banned because they are up to as much as 300 fps now


----------



## drenal (Nov 6, 2017)

epickid37 said:


> banned because they are up to as much as 300 fps now


Banned because the human eye can only see up to 30fps


----------



## APartOfMe (Nov 6, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned because the human eye can only see up to 30fps


banned because we're making movies so that when the inevitable robot takeover happens, our metal overlords can glean information about humanity in glorious 300fps


----------



## drenal (Nov 6, 2017)

epickid37 said:


> banned because we're making movies so that when the inevitable robot takeover happens, our metal overlords can glean information about humanity in glorious 300fps


Banned because robot eyes can only see up to 60fps


----------



## APartOfMe (Nov 6, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned because robot eyes can only see up to 60fps


banned because robots have modular eyes


----------



## drenal (Nov 6, 2017)

epickid37 said:


> banned because robots have modular eyes


Banned because so what


----------



## APartOfMe (Nov 6, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned because so what


banned because robots can upgrade their eyes to see in 300fps


----------



## drenal (Nov 6, 2017)

epickid37 said:


> banned because robots can upgrade their eyes to see in 300fps


Banned because upgrades go up to 100fps


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 7, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned because upgrades go up to 100fps


Banned for admitting to being a robot


----------



## drenal (Nov 7, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Banned for admitting to being a robot


Banned because I never said that


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 7, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned because I never said that


banned because furry


----------



## drenal (Nov 7, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because furry


Banned because I'm not going down this road again


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 7, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned because I'm not going down this road again


banned for making meh sad


----------



## drenal (Nov 7, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> banned for making meh sad


Banned for annoying me by constantly calling me a furry


----------



## Seriel (Nov 7, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned for annoying me by constantly calling me a furry


Banned for making people think you're a furry when you're not


----------



## drenal (Nov 7, 2017)

Seriel said:


> Banned for making people think you're a furry when you're not


banned because i don't try to make people think i'm a furry


----------



## Seriel (Nov 7, 2017)

drenal said:


> banned because i don't try to make people think i'm a furry


banned for having an avatar of an animal and not being a furry


----------



## drenal (Nov 7, 2017)

Seriel said:


> banned for having an avatar of an animal and not being a furry


banned because how does that make anyone a furry


----------



## Seriel (Nov 7, 2017)

drenal said:


> banned because how does that make anyone a furry


banned for questioning the logic of the furry fandom


----------



## drenal (Nov 7, 2017)

Seriel said:


> banned for questioning the logic of the furry fandom


banned because how was i questioning it


----------



## Stephano (Nov 8, 2017)

qɯnp sᴉ noʎ ǝsnɐɔǝq pǝuuɐq


----------



## drenal (Nov 8, 2017)

Stephano said:


> qɯnp sᴉ noʎ ǝsnɐɔǝq pǝuuɐq


Banned because no I'm not


----------



## Stephano (Nov 8, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned because no I'm not


Banned because you are smarter than most people here


----------



## drenal (Nov 8, 2017)

Stephano said:


> Banned because you are smarter than most people here


Banned for using rainbow text


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 8, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned for using rainbow text


Banned because you arent a furry


Spoiler



But a fucking furry
Trolololololololololol


----------



## drenal (Nov 8, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> Banned because you arent a furry
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Banned because you always call me a furry


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Nov 9, 2017)

Banned for joining this site.


----------



## drenal (Nov 9, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> Banned for joining this site.


Banned for joining this site too


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Nov 9, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned for joining this site too


Banned for not literally banning me.


----------



## drenal (Nov 9, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> Banned for not literally banning me.


Banned because I can't do that


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Nov 9, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned because I can't do that


Banned for being alone.


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 9, 2017)

Banned for weird avatar.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Nov 9, 2017)

Banned for complaining about a weird avatar when yours is a aquatic furry with CGA pink goggles.


----------



## drenal (Nov 9, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Banned for weird avatar.


Banned for being somewhere I can never find


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 9, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned for being somewhere I can never find


Banned for noticing my little typo.


----------



## drenal (Nov 9, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Banned for noticing my little typo.


Banned for fixing it


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 11, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned for fixing it


Banned for not getting banned for more than a day.


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 11, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Banned for not getting banned for more than a day.


banned for necrobumping


----------



## Dionicio3 (Nov 11, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> banned for necrobumping


banned because that wasn't a necro


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 11, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> banned because that wasn't a necro


Banned for being right


----------



## drenal (Nov 12, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Banned for being right


Banned because its 1 am and I should probably get some sleep


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 12, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned because its 1 am and I should probably get some sleep


Banned for being in different timezones


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Nov 12, 2017)

Banned for banning for being in different timezone.


----------



## drenal (Nov 12, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> Banned for banning for being in different timezone.


banned for posting that at 3:54 a.m.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Nov 12, 2017)

Banned for judging me off my sleep schedule.


----------



## drenal (Nov 12, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> Banned for judging me off my sleep schedule.


banned because i never judged your sleep schedule


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Nov 12, 2017)

Banned because you did; banning me for posting that at 3:54 a.m. is passively judging me off my sleep schedule.


----------



## drenal (Nov 12, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> Banned because you did; banning me for posting that at 3:54 a.m. is passively judging me off my sleep schedule.


banned because i did not mean to judge you based on your sleep schedule


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Nov 13, 2017)

Banned for thanking @smileyhead.


----------



## drenal (Nov 13, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> Banned for thanking @smileyhead.


Banned for leaving the space blank intentionally


----------



## big_bloody_overflow (Nov 14, 2017)

^you are banned for being a furry


----------



## Dionicio3 (Nov 14, 2017)

big_bloody_overflow said:


> ^you are banned for being a furry


Banned for being a triangle


----------



## big_bloody_overflow (Nov 14, 2017)

^bannd for insulting affoc


----------



## drenal (Nov 14, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Banned for being a triangle


Banned for being a skiddo girl


----------



## big_bloody_overflow (Nov 14, 2017)

^banned for getting ninja'd an hour ago.


----------



## drenal (Nov 14, 2017)

big_bloody_overflow said:


> ^banned for getting ninja'd an hour ago.


Banned because I didn't see it


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 14, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned because I didn't see it


Banned for having an emoji.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Nov 14, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Banned for having an emoji.


Banned because that's an emote, which are better than emojis


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 14, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Banned because that's an emote, which are better than emojis


Banned for correcting me.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Nov 14, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Banned for correcting me.


Banned for being incorrect


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 14, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Banned for being incorrect


Banned for not letting me be wrong.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Nov 14, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Banned for not letting me be wrong.


Banned for wanting to be wrong


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 14, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Banned for wanting to be wrong


Banned for missing a period in your last ban.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Nov 14, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Banned for missing a period in your last ban.


Banned because periods are gay


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 14, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Banned because periods are gay


Banned for insulting periods.


----------



## drenal (Nov 14, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Banned for insulting periods.


Banned because all punctuation matters!


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 15, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned because all punctuation matters!


Banned. But you can be unbanned by watching monster musume and fapped at least 5 time while watching it


----------



## drenal (Nov 15, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> Banned. But you can be unbanned by watching monster musume and fapped at least 5 time while watching it


Banned because i don't watch anime


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 15, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned because i don't watch anime


Banned for mistaking anime and ecchi


----------



## drenal (Nov 15, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> Banned for mistaking anime and ecchi


banned because i don't care if it's an ecchi or not, i still won't watch it


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 15, 2017)

drenal said:


> banned because i don't care if it's an ecchi or not, i still won't watch it


Banned for being against the Ecchi Fapper Association


----------



## drenal (Nov 15, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> Banned for being against the Ecchi Fapper Association


banned because i'm pretty sure that's not a thing


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 15, 2017)

drenal said:


> banned because i'm pretty sure that's not a thing


Banned because it does exist.
The only problem is it has no website, no phone number, no official adress, no email and has only one member, me


EDIT : banning for reply #69100


----------



## drenal (Nov 15, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> Banned because it does exist.
> The only problem is it has no website, no phone number, no official adress, no email and has only one member, me


banned for making up an association just to ban me for being against it


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 15, 2017)

drenal said:


> banned for making up an association just to ban me for being against it


Banned because i can recruit


----------



## drenal (Nov 15, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> Banned because i can recruit


banned for editing your last post to ban me for being post #61900


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 15, 2017)

drenal said:


> banned for editing your last post to ban me for being post #61900


Banned because why not, its a good reason, no?


----------



## drenal (Nov 15, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> Banned because why not, its a good reason, no?


Banned because not really


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 16, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned because not really


Banned because you said post #61900 not #69100 which is what nocto said.


----------



## drenal (Nov 16, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Banned because you said post #61900 not #69100 which is what nocto said.


banned because i didn't see that. sorry


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 16, 2017)

drenal said:


> banned because i didn't see that. sorry


Banned for wearing your hat in opposite direction than mine.


----------



## drenal (Nov 16, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Banned for wearing your hat in opposite direction than mine.


Banned because that doesn't really matter


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 19, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned because that doesn't really matter


Banned because
We wish you a furry christmas
We wish you a furry christmas
We wish you a furry christmas
And a furry new year


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 19, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> Banned because
> We wish you a furry christmas
> We wish you a furry christmas
> We wish you a furry christmas
> And a furry new year


Banned for furry Christmas carol.


----------



## drenal (Nov 19, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Banned for furry Christmas carol.


Banned because I just got done watching Logan Lucky


----------



## Giodude (Nov 23, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned because I just got done watching Logan Lucky


Banned for not watching Shrek 2.


----------



## drenal (Nov 23, 2017)

Giodude said:


> Banned for not watching Shrek 2.


Banned because I've watched it in the past


----------



## Giodude (Nov 23, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned because I've watched it in the past


Banned because that's no excuse.


----------



## drenal (Nov 23, 2017)

Giodude said:


> Banned because that's no excuse.


Banned because you banned me for not watching Shrek 2, even though I have watched it many times before


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 24, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned because you banned me for not watching Shrek 2, even though I have watched it many times before


banned because i dont know how the fuck this forum game became soooo popular


----------



## drenal (Nov 24, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because i dont know how the fuck this forum game became soooo popular


Banned because I don't know either


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 24, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned because I don't know either


banned for not saying because its pinned, so i can ban you because its not because its pinned its popular, but its because its popular its pinned


----------



## drenal (Nov 24, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> banned for not saying because its pinned, so i can ban you because its not because its pinned its popular, but its because its popular its pinned


Banned for having a plan for banning me that failed


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 24, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned for having a plan for banning me that failed


banned because its too true, i had to like


----------



## drenal (Nov 24, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because its too true, i had to like


Banned for liking my post


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 24, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned for liking my post


banned for not liking my post


----------



## drenal (Nov 24, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> banned for not liking my post


Banned for having an annoying emoji wall


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 24, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned for having an annoying emoji wall


banned for not noticing *THE *emoji


----------



## drenal (Nov 24, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> banned for not noticing *THE *emoji


Banned because I actually did, but I didn't mention it because you said that you add a mismatched emoji just to get people to talk about it


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 24, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned because I actually did, but I didn't mention it because you said that you add a mismatched emoji just to get people to talk about it


banned because you just did talk about it
banned because my trick worked


----------



## drenal (Nov 24, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because you just did talk about it
> banned because my trick worked


Banned for tricking me


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 24, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned for tricking me


banned for not making a emoji wall with one mismatched emoji


----------



## drenal (Nov 24, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> banned for not making a emoji wall with one mismatched emoji


Banned because I don't do emoji walls


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 24, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned because I don't do emoji walls


banned because, again, you dont do emoji wall
REbanned for not noticing there were 2 mismatched emoji in my previous wall


----------



## drenal (Nov 24, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because, again, you dont do emoji wall
> REbanned for not noticing there were 2 mismatched emoji in my previous wall


Banned because no there aren't


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 24, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned because no there aren't


banned because yes there is


----------



## drenal (Nov 24, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because yes there is


Banned because I only see one


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 24, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned because I only see one


banned because there do is 2


----------



## drenal (Nov 24, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because there do is 2


Banned because I still only see one


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 24, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned because I still only see one


Banned for falling in the joke XD


----------



## drenal (Nov 24, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> Banned for falling in the joke XD


Banned for tricking me again


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 24, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned for tricking me again


Banned for crying emoticon.


----------



## drenal (Nov 24, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Banned for crying emoticon.


Banned for not using an emoticon


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 24, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned for not using an emoticon


Banned for making me use them.


----------



## drenal (Nov 24, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Banned for making me use them.


Banned for thinking I made you use them


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 24, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned for thinking I made you use them


Banned because you stopped.


----------



## drenal (Nov 24, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Banned because you stopped.


Banned because I forgot


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 24, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned because I forgot



Banned for repeating the crying emoji.


----------



## drenal (Nov 24, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Banned for repeating the crying emoji.


Banned for saying I can't use the same emoji twice


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 24, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned for saying I can't use the same emoji twice


Banned for not understanding that I am implying to not re-use an emoji too soon.


----------



## drenal (Nov 24, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Banned for not understanding that I am implying to not re-use an emoji too soon.


Banned because it's 4:08 AM


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 24, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned because it's 4:08 AM


Banned for reminding me that I should go to sleep.


----------



## drenal (Nov 24, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Banned for reminding me that I should go to sleep.


banned because i've gotten less than 5 hours of sleep in the past 24 hours


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 24, 2017)

drenal said:


> banned because i've gotten less than 5 hours of sleep in the past 24 hours


Banned for neglecting your sleep.


----------



## drenal (Nov 24, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Banned for neglecting your sleep.


Banned because I know I'll get a lot of sleep because I don't have to do anything tomorrow


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 24, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned because I know I'll get a lot of sleep because I don't have to do anything tomorrow


Banned because it is the same for me.


----------



## drenal (Nov 24, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Banned because it is the same for me.


Banned for wearing pink goggles under a christmas hat


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 24, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned for wearing pink goggles under a christmas hat


Banned for noticing them still. I did the best I could to hide them under the hat.


----------



## drenal (Nov 24, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Banned for noticing them still. I did the best I could to hide them under the hat.


banned because they're barely noticeable anyways


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 24, 2017)

drenal said:


> banned because they're barely noticeable anyways


Banned because your litten does not show its symbol from its forehead. without it, it just look like a regular cat.


----------



## drenal (Nov 24, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Banned because your litten does not show its symbol from its forehead. without it, it just look like a regular cat.


banned because BORTZ made this for me so it isn't my fault


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 24, 2017)

drenal said:


> banned because BORTZ made this for me so it isn't my fault


Well, banned for not putting a hat on your avatar on yourself.


----------



## drenal (Nov 24, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Well, banned for not putting a hat on your avatar on yourself.


banned because i have zero skill in image editing


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 24, 2017)

drenal said:


> banned because i have zero skill in image editing


Banned because I'm going to sleep before you. Later.


----------



## drenal (Nov 24, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Banned because I'm going to sleep before you. Later.


Banned because I'm going to sleep too


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 24, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned because I'm going to sleep too


banned for stopping using emoji
A WHILE AGO


----------



## drenal (Nov 24, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> banned for stopping using emoji
> A WHILE AGO


Banned because you didn't use an emoji


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 24, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned because you didn't use an emoji


banned because, apparently, im a creep


----------



## drenal (Nov 24, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because, apparently, im a creep


Banned because you should have used the creep emoji:


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 24, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned because you should have used the creep emoji:


banned because


----------



## drenal (Nov 24, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because


Banned for another stupid text wall with a mismatched emoji


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 24, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned for another stupid text wall with a mismatched emoji


banned for talking about the mismatched emoji


----------



## drenal (Nov 24, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> banned for talking about the mismatched emoji


Banned because you should stop making emoji walls


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 24, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned because you should stop making emoji walls


banned because theres no reason to stop


----------



## drenal (Nov 24, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because theres no reason to stop


Banned because it's annoying


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 24, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned because it's annoying


banned because you made me waitting
*ALMOST 5 MINUTES*


----------



## drenal (Nov 24, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because you made me waitting
> *ALMOST 5 MINUTES*


Banned for being extremely impatient


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 24, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned for being extremely impatient


BANNED BECAUSE IM ACTUALLY VERY PATIENT, I PLAY A GAME CALLED CIV WARS AND IT TAKES SOMETIME UP TO 45 MINUTES TO GET A GAME, AND SOMETIME, THOSE 45MINS WERE PATIENTED FOR NOTHING BECAUSE WE GOT A NOOB
self ban because i was in caps lock


----------



## drenal (Nov 24, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> BANNED BECAUSE IM ACTUALLY VERY PATIENT, I PLAY A GAME CALLED CIV WARS AND IT TAKES SOMETIME UP TO 45 MINUTES TO GET A GAME, AND SOMETIME, THOSE 45MINS WERE PATIENTED FOR NOTHING BECAUSE WE GOT A NOOB
> self ban because i was in caps lock


Banned because you seemed to be very impatient


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 24, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned because you seemed to be very impatient


banned for falling in my trick AGAIN


----------



## drenal (Nov 24, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> banned for falling in my trick AGAIN


Banned because I didn't know there was a trick


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 24, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned because I didn't know there was a trick


banned because you didnt realised the trick was to make you think im impatient


----------



## drenal (Nov 24, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because you didnt realised the trick was to make you think im impatient


Banned for tricking me


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 24, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned for tricking me


banned because you didnt self ban for starting page 3460


----------



## drenal (Nov 24, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because you didnt self ban for starting page 3460


Banned because I don't really care about that


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 24, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned because I don't really care about that


banned for not banning me for finishing page 3459


----------



## drenal (Nov 24, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> banned for not banning me for finishing page 3459


Banned because I don't really care about that either


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 24, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned because I don't really care about that either


banned for not caring about major stuff for furrytemp


----------



## drenal (Nov 24, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> banned for not caring about major stuff for furrytemp


Banned because this is gbatemp, not furrytemp


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 24, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned because this is gbatemp, not furrytemp


banned because EOF is the second name of Furrytemp

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

rebanned because i gtg


----------



## drenal (Nov 24, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because EOF is the second name of Furrytemp
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> rebanned because i gtg


Banned because furrytemp isn't a thing


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 25, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned because furrytemp isn't a thing


Banned for mentioning furrytemp.


----------



## drenal (Nov 25, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Banned for mentioning furrytemp.


banned because noctosphere mentioned it first


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 25, 2017)

drenal said:


> banned because noctosphere mentioned it first


Banned you and nocto for arguing about it.


----------



## drenal (Nov 25, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Banned you and nocto for arguing about it.


banned because it doesn't exist anyways


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 25, 2017)

drenal said:


> banned because it doesn't exist anyways


Banned because it be kind of weird if it did and you made me think about it.


----------



## drenal (Nov 25, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Banned because it be kind of weird if it did and you made me think about it.


banned because you're right


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 25, 2017)

drenal said:


> banned because you're right


Banned for assuming that I am not left.


----------



## drenal (Nov 25, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Banned for assuming that I am not left.


banned because i was meaning that you were correct in what you were saying


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 25, 2017)

drenal said:


> banned because i was meaning that you were correct in what you were saying


Banned because I already knew that and you didn't understand my (terrible) joke.


----------



## drenal (Nov 25, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Banned because I already knew that and you didn't understand my (terrible) joke.


banned for assuming that i didn't understand your terrible joke


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 25, 2017)

drenal said:


> banned for assuming that i didn't understand your terrible joke


Banned for moding your psp.


----------



## drenal (Nov 25, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Banned for moding your psp.


Banned because I modded my New 3DS.
Self ban for not making that clear enough.


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 25, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned because I modded my New 3DS.
> Self ban for not making that clear enough.


banned because


----------



## drenal (Nov 25, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because


banned for using an image


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 25, 2017)

drenal said:


> banned for using an image


banned for liking my image, letting me think that you follow supernatural


----------



## drenal (Nov 25, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> banned for liking my image, letting me think that you follow supernatural


banned because i don't


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 25, 2017)

drenal said:


> banned because i don't


banned for liking my post without knowing the reference


----------



## drenal (Nov 25, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> banned for liking my post without knowing the reference


banned because i know what supernatural is


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 25, 2017)

drenal said:


> banned because i know what supernatural is


Banned for not explaining what it is for the people (like me) who do not know.


----------



## drenal (Nov 25, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Banned for not explaining what it is for the people (like me) who do not know.


banned because it's about two brothers that go around hunting demons (i think)


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 25, 2017)

drenal said:


> banned because it's about two brothers that go around hunting demons (i think)


Banned for banning me when you were just explaining tv show.


----------



## drenal (Nov 25, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Banned for banning me when you were just explaining tv show.


banned because those are the rules of the game


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 25, 2017)

drenal said:


> banned because those are the rules of the game


Banned for banning me for circumstances I can not control or relate to.


----------



## drenal (Nov 25, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Banned for banning me for circumstances I can not control or relate to.


banned because you don't want us to judge your anime/manga lists


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 25, 2017)

drenal said:


> banned because you don't want us to judge your anime/manga lists


I meant that for the weird or childish stuff in there and so people don't call me a weeb.
Banned for opening the spoiler in my signature.


----------



## drenal (Nov 25, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> I meant that for the weird or childish stuff in there and so people don't call me a weeb.
> Banned for opening the spoiler in my signature.


Banned because I only opened one


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 25, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned because I only opened one


Banned for wanting to get added on discord.


----------



## drenal (Nov 25, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Banned for wanting to get added on discord.


banned because you already banned me for that


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 25, 2017)

drenal said:


> banned because you already banned me for that


Banned for remembering something that I forgot.


----------



## Navonod (Nov 25, 2017)

Banned for being a furry.


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 25, 2017)

DrGreed said:


> Banned for being a furry.


Banned for being the leader of a criminal organization that steals pokemon.


----------



## drenal (Nov 25, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Banned for being the leader of a criminal organization that steals pokemon.


Banned for still wearing pink goggles underneath a christmas hat


----------



## Navonod (Nov 25, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Banned for being the leader of a criminal organization that steals pokemon.


Banned for not being a part of it.


----------



## drenal (Nov 25, 2017)

DrGreed said:


> Banned for not being a part of it.


Banned for banning the wrong person


----------



## Navonod (Nov 25, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned for banning the wrong person


Banned because I didn't see your post before theirs.


----------



## drenal (Nov 25, 2017)

DrGreed said:


> Banned because I didn't see your post before theirs.


banned because it is 2:33 AM.


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 25, 2017)

drenal said:


> banned because it is 2:33 AM.


banned for not explaining earlier that supernatural isnt just about demons, its also about spirit, monster, and dieties/gods


----------



## drenal (Nov 25, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> banned for not explaining earlier that supernatural isnt just about demons, its also about spirit, monster, and dieties/gods


Banned because I was close enough


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 25, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned because I was close enough


banned because No u


----------



## drenal (Nov 25, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because No u


Banned for being an official follower of skiddon't-ism


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 25, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned for being an official follower of skiddon't-ism


banned fir lying about your title, it says not a furry while you are


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 25, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned for being an official follower of skiddon't-ism


banned because you didnt answer within the first 15 minutes
ill charge you the full price
furry...


----------



## drenal (Nov 25, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because you didnt answer within the first 15 minutes
> ill charge you the full price
> furry...


Banned for bringing up the "you are a furry" thing again


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 25, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned for bringing up the "you are a furry" thing again


Banned for not banning him for double posting.


----------



## drenal (Nov 25, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Banned for not banning him for double posting.


Banned because I'm installing RCT2 on my laptop


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 25, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned because I'm installing RCT2 on my laptop


Banned for banning me for something that I don't know what it is.


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 25, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Banned for banning me for something that I don't know what it is.


banned for not knowing Roller Coaster Tycoon serie


----------



## drenal (Nov 25, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> banned for not knowing Roller Coaster Tycoon serie


Banned for double posting earlier


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 25, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> banned for not knowing Roller Coaster Tycoon serie


Banned not saying series



drenal said:


> Banned for double posting earlier


Banned for ninjaing me.


----------



## drenal (Nov 25, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Banned not saying series
> 
> 
> Banned for ninjaing me.


Banned for being ninja'd by me


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 25, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned for being ninja'd by me


Banned because I cant think of a legit reason to ban you right now.


----------



## drenal (Nov 25, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Banned because I cant think of a legit reason to ban you right now.


Banned for being the fresh Prince of lemonade


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 25, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned for being the fresh Prince of lemonade


banned because my litten, named drenal, has evolved


----------



## drenal (Nov 25, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because my litten, named drenal, has evolved


banned because it isn't a litten anymore


----------



## Ricken (Nov 25, 2017)

drenal said:


> banned because it isn't a litten anymore


Banned for not reflecting this in your avy


----------



## drenal (Nov 25, 2017)

Ricken said:


> Banned for not reflecting this in your avy


banned because i'm not changing my avatar just because noctosphere's pokemon evolved


----------



## Ricken (Nov 25, 2017)

drenal said:


> banned because i'm not changing my avatar just because noctosphere's pokemon evolved


Banned because the fate of the world depends on this


----------



## drenal (Nov 25, 2017)

Ricken said:


> Banned because the fate of the world depends on this


banned because no it doesn't


----------



## Ricken (Nov 25, 2017)

drenal said:


> banned because no it doesn't


Banned for being too serious, it's no fun


----------



## drenal (Nov 25, 2017)

Ricken said:


> Banned for being too serious, it's no fun


banned for trying to have fun and not be serious


----------



## Ricken (Nov 25, 2017)

drenal said:


> banned for trying to have fun and not be serious


Banned because this is the EoF, learn how to have fun you uncultured swine


----------



## HamBone41801 (Nov 25, 2017)

Ricken said:


> Banned because this is the EoF, learn how to have fun you uncultured swine


banned for disrespecting my swine brethren.


----------



## Ricken (Nov 25, 2017)

HamBone41801 said:


> banned for disrespecting my swine brethren.


Banned because I fear I must apologize, you aren't deserving of the shame I've just put upon you


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 26, 2017)

Ricken said:


> Banned because I fear I must apologize, you aren't deserving of the shame I've just put upon you


banned for banning a fairy tail member


----------



## Ricken (Nov 26, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> banned for banning a fairy tail member


Banned because I haven't watched that anime yet


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 26, 2017)

Ricken said:


> Banned because I haven't watched that anime yet


banned because the anime is in a hiatus state


----------



## Ricken (Nov 26, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because the anime is in a hiatus state


Banned because of all the people that much lay in a corner weeping over a lack of new content


----------



## drenal (Nov 26, 2017)

Ricken said:


> Banned because of all the people that much lay in a corner weeping over a lack of new content


banned because they didn't do anything to you


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 26, 2017)

drenal said:


> banned because they didn't do anything to you


banned
just... banned


----------



## Ricken (Nov 26, 2017)

drenal said:


> banned because they didn't do anything to you


Banned because I dedicate everything I stand for towards the opinions of others

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Noctosphere said:


> banned
> just... banned


Banned for ninja'ing me ;O;


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 26, 2017)

Ricken said:


> Banned because I dedicate everything I stand for towards the opinions of others
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


banned for being ninjad by a fat ninja


----------



## drenal (Nov 26, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> banned for being ninjad by a fat ninja


banned for calling yourself fat


----------



## Ricken (Nov 26, 2017)

drenal said:


> banned for calling yourself fat


Banned for advocating against self degredation


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 26, 2017)

drenal said:


> banned for calling yourself fat


banned because im not that fat, just a bit, anyway, no matter how much exercise i do, i will always be a bit fat, im shaped that way

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Ricken said:


> Banned for advocating against self degredation


banned for ninjaing me


----------



## drenal (Nov 26, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because im not that fat, just a bit, anyway, no matter how much exercise i do, i will always be a bit fat, im shaped that way
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


banned for being ninja'd


----------



## Ricken (Nov 26, 2017)

drenal said:


> banned for being ninja'd


Banned for being the only one of us three to not suffer a ninja attak


----------



## drenal (Nov 26, 2017)

Ricken said:


> Banned for being the only one of us three to not suffer a ninja attak


banned for misspelling attack


----------



## Ricken (Nov 26, 2017)

drenal said:


> banned for misspelling attack


Banned for not accepting attak as proper spelling


----------



## drenal (Nov 26, 2017)

Ricken said:


> Banned for not accepting attak as proper spelling


banned because it isn't the proper spelling


----------



## Ricken (Nov 26, 2017)

drenal said:


> banned because it isn't the proper spelling


Banned because attack and attak are slightly different words


----------



## drenal (Nov 26, 2017)

Ricken said:


> Banned because attack and attak are slightly different words


banned because attak isn't a word


----------



## Ricken (Nov 26, 2017)

drenal said:


> banned because attak isn't a word


Banned because neither was sexting and bromance until a couple years ago


----------



## drenal (Nov 26, 2017)

Ricken said:


> Banned because neither was sexting and bromance until a couple years ago


banned form bringing up two words completely unrelated to attak/attack


----------



## Ricken (Nov 26, 2017)

drenal said:


> banned form bringing up two words completely unrelated to attak/attack


Banned as those words are related in that they weren't always real words


----------



## drenal (Nov 26, 2017)

Ricken said:


> Banned as those words are related in that they weren't always real words


banned because attak still isn't a word


----------



## Ricken (Nov 26, 2017)

drenal said:


> banned because attak still isn't a word


Banned because it has potential to become one


----------



## drenal (Nov 26, 2017)

Ricken said:


> Banned because it has potential to become one


banned because no it doesn't


----------



## Ricken (Nov 26, 2017)

drenal said:


> banned because no it doesn't


Banned because a boy can dream


----------



## drenal (Nov 26, 2017)

Ricken said:


> Banned because a boy can dream


banned because that dream will probably never come true


----------



## Ricken (Nov 26, 2017)

drenal said:


> banned because that dream will probably never come true


Banned for being pessimistic.  I bet you're the one that told the astronaut dreamer that the sky is the limit ;~;


----------



## drenal (Nov 26, 2017)

Ricken said:


> Banned for being pessimistic.  I bet you're the one that told the astronaut dreamer that the sky is the limit ;~;


banned because i'm not usually pessimistic


----------



## Ricken (Nov 26, 2017)

drenal said:


> banned because i'm not usually pessimistic


Banned for allowing your serious EoF tendencies to make you that way


----------



## drenal (Nov 26, 2017)

Ricken said:


> Banned for allowing your serious EoF tendencies to make you that way


banned because the EoF hasn't made me pessimistic


----------



## Ricken (Nov 26, 2017)

drenal said:


> banned because the EoF hasn't made me pessimistic


Banned for not explaining why you're pessimistic towards my dreams


----------



## drenal (Nov 26, 2017)

Ricken said:


> Banned for not explaining why you're pessimistic towards my dreams


banned because the word/spelling isn't used enough to become recognized as an actual word


----------



## Ricken (Nov 26, 2017)

drenal said:


> banned because the word/spelling isn't used enough to become recognized as an actual word


Banned for making a flawless argument


----------



## drenal (Nov 26, 2017)

Ricken said:


> Banned for making a flawless argument


banned for acknowledging that my argument is flawless


----------



## Ricken (Nov 26, 2017)

drenal said:


> banned for acknowledging that my argument is flawless


Banned for degrading my compliment


----------



## drenal (Nov 26, 2017)

Ricken said:


> Banned for degrading my compliment


banned because i never meant to degrade your comment


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 26, 2017)

drenal said:


> banned because i never meant to degrade your comment


Banned for being post number 69288.


----------



## drenal (Nov 26, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Banned for being post number 69288.


banned for being post 69289


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 26, 2017)

drenal said:


> banned for being post 69289


Banned for being a cat person.


----------



## drenal (Nov 26, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Banned for being a cat person.


banned because i like both cats and dogs


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 26, 2017)

drenal said:


> banned because i like both cats and dogs


Banned because you have only mentioned having cats which were refereed to as dumb squirrels.


----------



## drenal (Nov 26, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Banned because you have only mentioned having cats which were refereed to as dumb squirrels.


banned because i didn't call them that, my brother did


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 26, 2017)

drenal said:


> banned because i didn't call them that, my brother did


Banned because I never claimed that you said it.


----------



## drenal (Nov 26, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Banned because I never claimed that you said it.


Banned because you said that the only mention of my cats were when my brother called them dumb squirrels but my cousin also called them dumb foxes


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 26, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned because you said that the only mention of my cats were when my brother called them dumb squirrels but my cousin also called them dumb foxes


Banned for finding contradictions in my ban.


----------



## drenal (Nov 26, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Banned for finding contradictions in my ban.


Banned for not doing enough looking around before banning me


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 26, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned for not doing enough looking around before banning me


Banned for wanting me to look at your profile thoroughly.


----------



## drenal (Nov 26, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Banned for wanting me to look at your profile thoroughly.


banned because i finally got rct2 to install


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 26, 2017)

drenal said:


> banned because i finally got rct2 to install


Banned because you still haven't confirmed what rct2 is.


----------



## drenal (Nov 26, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Banned because you still haven't confirmed what rct2 is.


banned because it means RollerCoaster Tycoon 2


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 26, 2017)

drenal said:


> banned because it means RollerCoaster Tycoon 2


Banned for downloading a rollercoaster simulator game.


----------



## drenal (Nov 26, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Banned for downloading a rollercoaster simulator game.


banned because openrct2 is better


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 26, 2017)

drenal said:


> banned because openrct2 is better


Banned because I am assuming you have enough money to buy games.


----------



## drenal (Nov 26, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Banned because I am assuming you have enough money to buy games.


banned because i have no money


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 26, 2017)

drenal said:


> banned because i have no money


Banned ffor not saying how you got those games.


----------



## drenal (Nov 26, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Banned ffor not saying how you got those games.


Banned because I usually get gift cards on my birthday/Christmas


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 26, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned because I usually get gift cards on my birthday/Christmas


Banned because that happened for me on thanksgiving for my birthday.


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 26, 2017)

banned because 2 full page of ban occured while i was sleeping
I also  ban @keven3477 @drenal and @Ricken for not sleeping at night


----------



## Ricken (Nov 26, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because 2 full page of ban occured while i was sleeping
> I also  ban @keven3477 @drenal and @Ricken for not sleeping at night


Banned because I fail to see why I should have a normal sleep schedule


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 26, 2017)

Ricken said:


> Banned because I fail to see why I should have a normal sleep schedule


Banned for taking care of yourself


----------



## Ricken (Nov 26, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> Banned for taking care of yourself


Banned for discouraging positive treatment of myself


----------



## drenal (Nov 26, 2017)

Ricken said:


> Banned for discouraging positive treatment of myself


Banned because I went to sleep at 4 a.m.


----------



## Ricken (Nov 26, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned because I went to sleep at 4 a.m.


Banned for sleeping at the same time as myself


----------



## drenal (Nov 26, 2017)

Ricken said:


> Banned for sleeping at the same time as myself


Banned because I just woke up


----------



## Ricken (Nov 26, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned because I just woke up


Banned for getting a healthy 10 hours of sleep


----------



## drenal (Nov 26, 2017)

Ricken said:


> Banned for getting a healthy 10 hours of sleep


Banned because I got 9 hours, not 10


----------



## Ricken (Nov 26, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned because I got 9 hours, not 10


Banned for being awake at 1:42PM


----------



## drenal (Nov 26, 2017)

Ricken said:


> Banned for being awake at 1:42PM


Banned for judging me because of how long I slept


----------



## Ricken (Nov 26, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned for judging me because of how long I slept


Banned for not accepting constructive criticism


----------



## drenal (Nov 26, 2017)

Ricken said:


> Banned for not accepting constructive criticism


Banned because that wasn't constructive criticism


----------



## Ricken (Nov 26, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned because that wasn't constructive criticism


Banned for admitting I'm wrong


----------



## drenal (Nov 26, 2017)

Ricken said:


> Banned for admitting I'm wrong


Banned because you are wrong


----------



## Ricken (Nov 26, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned because you are wrong


Banned for denying that you admitted I'm wrong


----------



## drenal (Nov 26, 2017)

Ricken said:


> Banned for denying that you admitted I'm wrong


Banned  because I was confirming the fact that you were wrong


----------



## Ricken (Nov 26, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned  because I was confirming the fact that you were wrong


Banned for lying


----------



## drenal (Nov 26, 2017)

Ricken said:


> Banned for lying


Banned because I'm not lying


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 26, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned because I'm not lying


Banned because I also just woke up, and you 2 are arguing about lying.


----------



## drenal (Nov 26, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Banned because I also just woke up, and you 2 are arguing about lying.


Banned because I wasn't lying and he says I was


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 26, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned because I wasn't lying and he says I was


banned because you banned me more than once


----------



## drenal (Nov 26, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because you banned me more than once


Banned because I didn't realize that


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 26, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned because I didn't realize that


Banned because youre a little liar
Or should i say a litten liar


----------



## drenal (Nov 26, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> Banned because youre a little liar
> Or should i say a litten liar


Banned because I didn't lie


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 26, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned because I didn't lie


 banned because you banned me more than once


----------



## drenal (Nov 26, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because you banned me more than once


Banned because I know that now


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 26, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned because I know that now


then you are banned


----------



## drenal (Nov 26, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> then you are banned


Banned for not giving a reason to ban me


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 26, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned for not giving a reason to ban me


----------



## drenal (Nov 26, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


>


Banned because that still isn't a reason


----------



## Dionicio3 (Nov 26, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned because that still isn't a reason


Banned for wanting a reason


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## drenal (Nov 26, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


>


banned for using only an image


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 26, 2017)

drenal said:


> banned for using only an image


----------



## drenal (Nov 26, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


>


Banned for using an image to ban me without providing a reason


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 26, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned for using an image to ban me without providing a reason


its a simpson, they dont need reason to make stupid decision
so i ban you for that


----------



## drenal (Nov 26, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> its a simpson, they dont need reason to make stupid decision
> so i ban you for that


Banned because I want to get off of Mr. Bones Wild Ride!


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 26, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned because I want to get off of Mr. Bones Wild Ride!


banned because... wait, who the fuck is that?


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 26, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned because I want to get off of Mr. Bones Wild Ride!


Banned because, uhmm...what is that?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Noctosphere said:


> banned because... wait, who the fuck is that?


Banned for being another ninja post.


----------



## drenal (Nov 26, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because... wait, who the fuck is that?





keven3477 said:


> Banned because, uhmm...what is that?


Both banned for not knowing what Mr. Bones Wild Ride is


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 26, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Banned because, uhmm...what is that?


banned for being ninja'd

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



drenal said:


> Both banned for not knowing what Mr. Bones Wild Ride is


banned because ikt sounds like a porn star name


----------



## drenal (Nov 26, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> banned for being ninja'd
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


banned for not using google


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 26, 2017)

drenal said:


> banned for not using google


banned for using creepypasta in banned game


----------



## drenal (Nov 26, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> banned for using creepypasta in banned game


banned because it isn't that much of a creepypasta


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 26, 2017)

drenal said:


> banned because it isn't that much of a creepypasta


banned for not mentionning Ben Drowned


----------



## drenal (Nov 26, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> banned for not mentionning Ben Drowned


Banned because Ben Drowned is well-known


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 26, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned because Ben Drowned is well-known


banned because im eating a donnut from Tim Hortons


----------



## drenal (Nov 26, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because im eating a donnut from Tim Hortons


banned because I've never been to Tim Hortons


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 26, 2017)

drenal said:


> banned because I've never been to Tim Hortons


banned because its a canadian company


----------



## drenal (Nov 26, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because its a canadian company


Banned because I know that


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 26, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned because I know that


banned because i have a question
why does anime character have a bubble coming out of their nose when they sleep?
why does it pop right when they wake up?


----------



## drenal (Nov 26, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because i have a question
> why does anime character have a bubble coming out of their nose when they sleep?
> why does it pop right when they wake up?


banned because i don't know


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 26, 2017)

drenal said:


> banned because i don't know


banned because the first girl ash kissed is serena


----------



## drenal (Nov 26, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because the first girl ash kissed is serena


banned because I don't care


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 26, 2017)

drenal said:


> banned because I don't care


banned because i want to know if you watch the 100


----------



## drenal (Nov 26, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because i want to know if you watch the 100


banned because I don't


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 26, 2017)

drenal said:


> banned because I don't


banned because you should


----------



## drenal (Nov 26, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because you should


banned because I rarely watch T.V.


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 26, 2017)

drenal said:


> banned because I rarely watch T.V.


banned because you rarely watch T.V.


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 26, 2017)

drenal said:


> banned because I rarely watch T.V.


Banned because at least you watch T.V rarely.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Noctosphere said:


> banned because you rarely watch T.V.


Ninja'd me again, so I ban you for that.


----------



## drenal (Nov 26, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Banned because at least you watch T.V rarely.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


banned for getting ninja'd


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 26, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Banned because at least you watch T.V rarely.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


banned for always  being ninja'D

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



drenal said:


> banned for getting ninja'd


banned for ninjaing me


----------



## drenal (Nov 26, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> banned for always  being ninja'D
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


banned for getting ninja'd too


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 26, 2017)

drenal said:


> banned for getting ninja'd too


banned because **** ** **** ** ***
got it?


----------



## drenal (Nov 27, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because **** ** **** ** ***
> got it?


Banned because I don't get it


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 27, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned because I don't get it


Banned because I'm afraid to post because I might get ninja'd.


----------



## drenal (Nov 27, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Banned because I'm afraid to post because I might get ninja'd.


Banned because you didn't


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 27, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned because you didn't


Banned for knowing I was expecting it.


----------



## drenal (Nov 27, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Banned for knowing I was expecting it.


Banned for expecting to get ninja'd


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 27, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned for expecting to get ninja'd


banned for banning for expecting ninja'd


----------



## drenal (Nov 27, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> banned for banning for expecting ninja'd


banned for banning me for banning keven for expecting to be ninja'd


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 27, 2017)

drenal said:


> banned for banning me for banning keven for expecting to be ninja'd


banned for banning you for banning me for banning you for banning kev for expecting to be ninja'd


----------



## drenal (Nov 27, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> banned for banning you for banning me for banning you for banning kev for expecting to be ninja'd


Banned for banning me for banning you for banning me for banning Keven for expecting himself to get ninja'd


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 27, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned for banning me for banning you for banning me for banning Keven for expecting himself to get ninja'd


banned because you got confused


----------



## drenal (Nov 27, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because you got confused


Banner because I did?


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 27, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banner because I did?


banned because you missed one "for banning you for banning me"


----------



## drenal (Nov 27, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because you missed one "for banning you for banning me"


Banned for confusing me


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 27, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned for confusing me


banned because you dont watch tv


----------



## drenal (Nov 27, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because you dont watch tv


Banned because I'm watching TV right now


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 27, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned because I'm watching TV right now


banned because im sure you dont watch the 100, while you should


----------



## drenal (Nov 27, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because im sure you dont watch the 100, while you should


Banned because I'm not gonna


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 27, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned because I'm not gonna


banned because you really should


----------



## drenal (Nov 27, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because you really should


Banned because I just got done watching inception


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 27, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned because I just got done watching inception


banned because  the 100 is actually a post-apocalyptic tv show (nuke apocalyps)
read the synopsis on wikipedia, its really a good tv show


----------



## drenal (Nov 27, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because  the 100 is actually a post-apocalyptic tv show (nuke apocalyps)
> read the synopsis on wikipedia, its really a good tv show


banned because i don't care


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 27, 2017)

drenal said:


> banned because i don't care


banned because you should


----------



## drenal (Nov 27, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because you should


banned because I'm playing smash bros. on my 3ds


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 27, 2017)

drenal said:


> banned because I'm playing smash bros. on my 3ds


Banned for not playing smash on wii or gamecube.


----------



## drenal (Nov 27, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Banned for not playing smash on wii or gamecube.


Banned because I don't like melee or brawl


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Nov 27, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned because I don't like melee or brawl


Banned because you do


----------



## drenal (Nov 27, 2017)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> Banned because you do


Banned because I don't


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 27, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned because I don't


Banned because I don't enjoy smash 3ds/wiiu as much as the others.


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 27, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Banned because I don't enjoy smash 3ds/wiiu as much as the others.


banned because me too
preban for the one who says me three


----------



## drenal (Nov 27, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because me too
> preban for the one who says me three


Banned because I enjoy them more than melee/brawl


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 27, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned because I enjoy them more than melee/brawl


banned because im sure you never played Populous : The Beginning


----------



## drenal (Nov 27, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because im sure you never played Populous : The Beginning


Banned for being right


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 27, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned for being right


then unbanned


Spoiler



*NAH JUST GET BANNED*


----------



## drenal (Nov 27, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> then unbanned
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Banned for double posting


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 27, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned for double posting


banned for not double posting


----------



## drenal (Nov 27, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> banned for not double posting


banned because i don't want to double post


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 27, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned for being right


Banned because you keep banning for being right not for being left.


----------



## drenal (Nov 27, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Banned because you keep banning for being right not for being left.


banned for trying to make another bad joke


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 27, 2017)

drenal said:


> banned for trying to make another bad joke


banned because i want to be in a zelda game credit


----------



## drenal (Nov 27, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because i want to be in a zelda game credit


banned because i don't know if that's ever gonna happen or not


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 27, 2017)

drenal said:


> banned for trying to make another bad joke


Banned for hurting my feelings. (I deserve it though)


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 27, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Banned for hurting my feelings. (I deserve it though)


banned for banning the wrong post


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 27, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> banned for banning the wrong post


Banned because you two ninja'd me when I was writing that post.


----------



## drenal (Nov 27, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Banned because you two ninja'd me when I was writing that post.


banned for getting ninja'd by two people


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 27, 2017)

drenal said:


> banned for getting ninja'd by two people


Banned for being one of those people.


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 27, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Banned for being one of those people.





keven3477 said:


> Banned for being one of those people.


banned because i quoted you twice


----------



## drenal (Nov 27, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because i quoted you twice





Noctosphere said:


> banned because i quoted you twice





Noctosphere said:


> banned because i quoted you twice


Banned because I quoted you thrice


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 27, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned because I quoted you thrice





drenal said:


> Banned because I quoted you thrice





drenal said:


> Banned because I quoted you thrice





drenal said:


> Banned because I quoted you thrice


banned because i quoted you.... errrr.... four time?


----------



## drenal (Nov 27, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because i quoted you.... errrr.... four time?


Banned for quoting me four times


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 28, 2017)

Banned because this thread reached 6M of views a while ago


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 28, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> Banned because this thread reached 6M of views a while ago


Banned for the obvious double post.


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 28, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Banned for the obvious double post.


banned because it wasnt intended, idk why but the site bugs sometime when I post, gbatemp keep loading the message but doesnt post it, unless i press Post Reply again, and then, double post


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Nov 29, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because it wasnt intended, idk why but the site bugs sometime when I post, gbatemp keep loading the message but doesnt post it, unless i press Post Reply again, and then, double post


Banned for annoyingly long-winded excuses that are probably true but that I don't care.


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 29, 2017)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> Banned for annoyingly long-winded excuses that are probably true but that I don't care.


Banned for the same reason (tl;dr)


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Nov 29, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> Banned for the same reason (tl;dr)


Banned for...uhh...USING...oh, what's it called....oh yeah! Internet abbreviations! (tl;dr)


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 29, 2017)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> Banned for...uhh...USING...oh, what's it called....oh yeah! Internet abbreviations! (tl;dr)


Banned for not explaining what (tl;dr) means.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Nov 29, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Banned for not explaining what (tl;dr) means.


Banned because it means, too long; didn't read


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Nov 29, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Banned because it means, too long; didn't read


Banned because it means too long *don't* read. Also banned because LITTENISM IS BETTER BECAUSE ITS A SUPER CUTE CAT AND ALSO FIRE ROASTS PLANTS.


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 29, 2017)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> Banned because it means too long *don't* read. Also banned because LITTENISM IS BETTER BECAUSE ITS A SUPER CUTE CAT AND ALSO FIRE ROASTS PLANTS.


Banned for bringing up Littenism


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Nov 29, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Banned for bringing up Littenism


Banned for encouraging a ban war.


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 29, 2017)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> Banned for encouraging a ban war.


Banned for assuming I disagree with you about littenism, it is better than skidooism


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Nov 29, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Banned for assuming I disagree with you about littenism


banned for ...
dammit
banned because i am taking my misguided anger out on you because caps lock didn't activate


----------



## drenal (Nov 29, 2017)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> banned for ...
> dammit
> banned because i am taking my misguided anger out on you because caps lock didn't activate


banned for having a broken caps lock button


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Nov 29, 2017)

drenal said:


> banned for having a broken caps lock button


It's not broken! I just didn't hit it hard enough!
^ banned for not hitting buttons hard enough


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 29, 2017)

drenal said:


> banned for having a broken caps lock button


Banned because my littens name is drenal
Banned for copying me


----------



## drenal (Nov 29, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> Banned because my littens name is drenal
> Banned for copying me


banned for banning the wrong person


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Nov 29, 2017)

Spoiler: LITTENISM FTW [warning text overload]



LITTENISM FTW!
  _      _____ _______ _______ ______ _   _ _____  _____ __  __     ______ _________          ___ _ _
 | |    |_   _|__   __|__   __|  ____| \ | |_   _|/ ____|  \/  |   |  ____|__   __\ \        / / | | |
 | |      | |    | |     | |  | |__  |  \| | | | | (___ | \  / |   | |__     | |   \ \  /\  / /| | | |
 | |      | |    | |     | |  |  __| | . ` | | |  \___ \| |\/| |   |  __|    | |    \ \/  \/ / | | | |
 | |____ _| |_   | |     | |  | |____| |\  |_| |_ ____) | |  | |   | |       | |     \  /\  /  |_|_|_|
 |______|_____|  |_|     |_|  |______|_| \_|_____|_____/|_|  |_|   |_|       |_|      \/  \/   (_|_|_)


  _      _____ _______ _______ ______ _   _ _____  _____ __  __     ______ _________          ___ _ _
 | |    |_   _|__   __|__   __|  ____| \ | |_   _|/ ____|  \/  |   |  ____|__   __\ \        / / | | |
 | |      | |    | |     | |  | |__  |  \| | | | | (___ | \  / |   | |__     | |   \ \  /\  / /| | | |
 | |      | |    | |     | |  |  __| | . ` | | |  \___ \| |\/| |   |  __|    | |    \ \/  \/ / | | | |
 | |____ _| |_   | |     | |  | |____| |\  |_| |_ ____) | |  | |   | |       | |     \  /\  /  |_|_|_|
 |______|_____|  |_|     |_|  |______|_| \_|_____|_____/|_|  |_|   |_|       |_|      \/  \/   (_|_|_)


  _      _____ _______ _______ ______ _   _ _____  _____ __  __     ______ _________          ___ _ _
 | |    |_   _|__   __|__   __|  ____| \ | |_   _|/ ____|  \/  |   |  ____|__   __\ \        / / | | |
 | |      | |    | |     | |  | |__  |  \| | | | | (___ | \  / |   | |__     | |   \ \  /\  / /| | | |
 | |      | |    | |     | |  |  __| | . ` | | |  \___ \| |\/| |   |  __|    | |    \ \/  \/ / | | | |
 | |____ _| |_   | |     | |  | |____| |\  |_| |_ ____) | |  | |   | |       | |     \  /\  /  |_|_|_|
 |______|_____|  |_|     |_|  |______|_| \_|_____|_____/|_|  |_|   |_|       |_|      \/  \/   (_|_|_)



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

DAMMMIT IT BROKE


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 29, 2017)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> Spoiler: LITTENISM FTW [warning text overload]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Banned for broken graphics


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Nov 29, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> Banned for broken graphics


Banned for thinking broken ASCII art is broken graphics.


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 29, 2017)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> Banned for thinking broken ASCII art is broken graphics.


Banned because it is


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Nov 29, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> Banned because it is


Banned for garbage comebacks


----------



## drenal (Nov 29, 2017)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> Banned for garbage comebacks


banned for not knowing how to do ascii art


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Nov 29, 2017)

drenal said:


> banned for not knowing how to do ascii art


Banned for thinking I don't know.
I do know, it's just that the Temp broke it.


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 29, 2017)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> Banned for thinking I don't know.
> I do know, it's just that the Temp broke it.


Bamned for not knowing how to do it on temp


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Nov 29, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> Bamned for not knowing how to do it on temp


How do you do it on the temp?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

^ banned for not banning someone

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 29, 2017)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> How do you do it on the temp?
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ^ banned for not banning someone


Banned for not knowing about html beacon


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Nov 29, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> Banned for not knowing about html beacon


what does that have to do with this


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 29, 2017)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> what does that have to do with this


Banned for not understanding


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Nov 29, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> Banned for not understanding


Banned for not punctuating*.*


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 29, 2017)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> Banned for not punctuating*.*


Banned for not punctuating in your previous post either


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Nov 29, 2017)

THE ULTIMATE COMBACK:


----------



## drenal (Nov 29, 2017)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> THE ULTIMATE COMBACK: View attachment 107134


banned because

```
_      _
                                                            | |    | |
  _   _ _ __   _ __ ___  _   _ _ __ ___     __ _  ___ _   _  | | ___| |
 | | | | '__| | '_ ` _ \| | | | '_ ` _ \   / _` |/ _ \ | | | | |/ _ \ |
 | |_| | |    | | | | | | |_| | | | | | | | (_| |  __/ |_| | | |  __/ |
  \__,_|_|    |_| |_| |_|\__,_|_| |_| |_|  \__, |\___|\__, | |_|\___|_|
                                           __/ |      __/ |          
                                          |___/      |___/
```


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Nov 29, 2017)

```
_      _____ _______ _______ ______ _   _ _____  _____ __  __     ______ _________          ___ _ _
 | |    |_   _|__   __|__   __|  ____| \ | |_   _|/ ____|  \/  |   |  ____|__   __\ \        / / | | |
 | |      | |    | |     | |  | |__  |  \| | | | | (___ | \  / |   | |__     | |   \ \  /\  / /| | | |
 | |      | |    | |     | |  |  __| | . ` | | |  \___ \| |\/| |   |  __|    | |    \ \/  \/ / | | | |
 | |____ _| |_   | |     | |  | |____| |\  |_| |_ ____) | |  | |   | |       | |     \  /\  /  |_|_|_|
 |______|_____|  |_|     |_|  |______|_| \_|_____|_____/|_|  |_|   |_|       |_|      \/  \/   (_|_|_)
```


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Nov 29, 2017)

```
_      _____ _______ _______ ______ _   _ _____  _____ __  __     ______ _________          ___ _ _
 | |    |_   _|__   __|__   __|  ____| \ | |_   _|/ ____|  \/  |   |  ____|__   __\ \        / / | | |
 | |      | |    | |     | |  | |__  |  \| | | | | (___ | \  / |   | |__     | |   \ \  /\  / /| | | |
 | |      | |    | |     | |  |  __| | . ` | | |  \___ \| |\/| |   |  __|    | |    \ \/  \/ / | | | |
 | |____ _| |_   | |     | |  | |____| |\  |_| |_ ____) | |  | |   | |       | |     \  /\  /  |_|_|_|
 |______|_____|  |_|     |_|  |______|_| \_|_____|_____/|_|  |_|   |_|       |_|      \/  \/   (_|_|_)
```

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

no idea why it double posted without a
--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

or why it double posted at all


----------



## drenal (Nov 29, 2017)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> ```
> _      _____ _______ _______ ______ _   _ _____  _____ __  __     ______ _________          ___ _ _
> | |    |_   _|__   __|__   __|  ____| \ | |_   _|/ ____|  \/  |   |  ____|__   __\ \        / / | | |
> | |      | |    | |     | |  | |__  |  \| | | | | (___ | \  / |   | |__     | |   \ \  /\  / /| | | |
> ...


banned for quadruple posting


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 29, 2017)

drenal said:


> banned for quadruple posting


Banned because i said sorry and you didnt give me any answer


----------



## drenal (Nov 29, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> Banned because i said sorry and you didnt give me any answer


banned because i don't have to respond to acknowledge it


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 29, 2017)

drenal said:


> banned because i don't have to respond to acknowledge it


BANNED


----------



## drenal (Nov 29, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> BANNED


banned for not giving a reason


----------



## Gizametalman (Nov 29, 2017)

Banned for liking cats above turtles.


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Nov 29, 2017)

KJ...KbHD....TURTLES ARE BY FAR INFERIOR TO CATS!!!

```
_____       _______ _____            _____  ______   ____  ______ _______ _______ ______ _____    _______ _    _          _   _   _______ _    _ _____ _______ _      ______  _____
  / ____|   /\|__   __/ ____|     /\   |  __ \|  ____| |  _ \|  ____|__   __|__   __|  ____|  __ \  |__   __| |  | |   /\   | \ | | |__   __| |  | |  __ \__   __| |    |  ____|/ ____|
 | |       /  \  | | | (___      /  \  | |__) | |__    | |_) | |__     | |     | |  | |__  | |__) |    | |  | |__| |  /  \  |  \| |    | |  | |  | | |__) | | |  | |    | |__  | (___ 
 | |      / /\ \ | |  \___ \    / /\ \ |  _  /|  __|   |  _ <|  __|    | |     | |  |  __| |  _  /     | |  |  __  | / /\ \ | . ` |    | |  | |  | |  _  /  | |  | |    |  __|  \___ \
 | |____ / ____ \| |  ____) |  / ____ \| | \ \| |____  | |_) | |____   | |     | |  | |____| | \ \     | |  | |  | |/ ____ \| |\  |    | |  | |__| | | \ \  | |  | |____| |____ ____) |
  \_____/_/    \_\_| |_____/  /_/    \_\_|  \_\______| |____/|______|  |_|     |_|  |______|_|  \_\    |_|  |_|  |_/_/    \_\_| \_|    |_|   \____/|_|  \_\ |_|  |______|______|_____/
```


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 29, 2017)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> KJ...KbHD....TURTLES ARE BY FAR INFERIOR TO CATS!!!
> 
> ```
> _____       _______ _____            _____  ______   ____  ______ _______ _______ ______ _____    _______ _    _          _   _   _______ _    _ _____ _______ _      ______  _____
> ...


banned for ASCII art


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Nov 29, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> banned for ASCII art


Banned for thinking ASCII art is bad.


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 29, 2017)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> Banned for thinking ASCII art is bad.


banned for assuming things i never said


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Nov 29, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> banned for assuming things i never said


Banned for using neither capitalization nor punctuation.


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 29, 2017)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> Banned for using neither capitalization nor punctuation.


banned because you havent either in your ascii art


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Nov 29, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because you havent either in your ascii art


Banned because I will take out my misguided anger on you because my phone didn't save the message before it crashed.


----------



## drenal (Nov 29, 2017)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> Banned because I will take out my misguided anger on you because my phone didn't save the message before it crashed.


Banned because your phone crashed


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Nov 29, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned because your phone crashed


Banned for seemingly underestimating my phone which has the most badass case ever.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Someone should rename this post to 'Flamewar Central'


----------



## drenal (Nov 29, 2017)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> Banned for seemingly underestimating my phone which has the most badass case ever.


banned because i just finished typing a short essay for homework


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Nov 30, 2017)

drenal said:


> banned because i just finished typing a short essay for homework


Banned because that is completely unrelated.
Banned because I'm about to bike home from school.


----------



## drenal (Nov 30, 2017)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> Banned because that is completely unrelated.
> Banned because I'm about to bike home from school.


banned for leaving school at 6 PM


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Nov 30, 2017)

drenal said:


> banned for leaving school at 6 PM


15:40 and I take an extra period.


----------



## drenal (Nov 30, 2017)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> 15:40 and I take an extra period.


banned for using 24 hour time


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Nov 30, 2017)

drenal said:


> banned for using 24 hour time


Banned for using 12 hour time.


----------



## drenal (Nov 30, 2017)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> Banned for using 12 hour time.


banned for not using 12 hour time


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Nov 30, 2017)

drenal said:


> banned for not using 12 hour time


Banned for apparently dissing 24 hour time.


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 30, 2017)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> Banned for apparently dissing 24 hour time.


banned because... errr...
cheese cake?
@drenal ban him for me please


----------



## drenal (Nov 30, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because... errr...
> cheese cake?
> @drenal ban him for me please


banned for wanting me to ban him


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 30, 2017)

drenal said:


> banned for wanting me to ban him


banned for not banning
banned for banning me


ban him now or....


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Nov 30, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> banned for not banning
> banned for banning me
> 
> 
> ban him now or....


Banned for spamming emojiis.


----------



## drenal (Nov 30, 2017)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> Banned for spamming emojiis.


banned because noctosphere wants me to ban you


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 30, 2017)

drenal said:


> banned because noctosphere wants me to ban you


unbanned, thanks you


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Nov 30, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> unbanned, thanks you


Banned because this file. Unzip it and listen to the wav, and you will understand.


----------



## drenal (Nov 30, 2017)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> Banned because this file. Unzip it and listen to the wav, and you will understand.


banned for scaring the shit outta me and almost breaking my speakers ;-;


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 30, 2017)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> Banned because this file. Unzip it and listen to the wav, and you will understand.


banned because i dont download something a weird guys online tells me to download you creep
YOU WONT GET MY PORN

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



drenal said:


> banned for scaring the shit outta me and almost breaking my speakers ;-;


BANNED FOR NINJAING ME


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Nov 30, 2017)

Banned for randomly bringing up porn.
Also, is there actually a secret staff-only porn subforum or is that just a myth made up by Lilth Valentine?


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 30, 2017)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> Banned for randomly bringing up porn.
> Also, is there actually a secret staff-only porn subforum or is that just a myth made up by Lilth Valentine?


Banned because its available to all 1 hour per years, but we never know when is that hour


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Nov 30, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> Banned because its available to all 1 hour per years, but we never know when is that hour


Banned for terrible English.


----------



## drenal (Nov 30, 2017)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> Banned for terrible English.


banned because English isn't his first language


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 30, 2017)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> Banned for terrible English.


banned for mocking me

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



drenal said:


> banned because English isn't his first language


unbanned, thank you


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Nov 30, 2017)

We should ban @Costello 


Spoiler: Costello, don't look at this until you type your response.



I know what you are going to say. "Banned for randomly mentioning me."
Well, banned because.... well, I'll think on it.


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 30, 2017)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> We should ban @Costello
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Costello, don't look at this until you type your response.
> ...


banned because Costello has his option to get notified on mention disabled


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Nov 30, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because Costello has his option to get notified on mention disabled


DAMMIT!


----------



## drenal (Nov 30, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because Costello has his option to get notified on mention disabled


banned for not banning sirnapkin1334


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Nov 30, 2017)

Costello said:


> ^ banned for using an avatar hosted on imageshack


Okay, instead I'm quoting him. That'll hopefully work.


Spoiler: Costello, don't look at this until you type your response.



I know what you are going to say. "Banned for randomly mentioning me."
Well, banned because.... well, I'll think on it.


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 30, 2017)

drenal said:


> banned for not banning sirnapkin1334


banned because i did


SirNapkin1334 said:


> Okay, instead I'm quoting him. That'll hopefully work.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Costello, don't look at this until you type your response.
> ...


banned because you didnt quote anyone


----------



## drenal (Nov 30, 2017)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> Okay, instead I'm quoting him. That'll hopefully work.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Costello, don't look at this until you type your response.
> ...


banned for trying to ban costello


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 30, 2017)

drenal said:


> banned for trying to ban costello


banned because its weird
all my message and your last are all #69500


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Nov 30, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because i did
> 
> banned because you didnt quote anyone


BANNED FOR SPAMMING THE SAME MESSAGE 5 TIMES AND GIVING ME 6 ALERTS (because drenal quoted me too)
TTTTTRRRRRIIIIIGGGGGGGGGGEEEEERRRRRRRRRREEEEEDDDDD


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 30, 2017)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> BANNED FOR SPAMMING THE SAME MESSAGE 5 TIMES AND GIVING ME 6 ALERTS (because drenal quoted me too)
> TTTTTRRRRRIIIIIGGGGGGGGGGEEEEERRRRRRRRRREEEEEDDDDD


banned because its not my fault
gbatemp bugged


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Nov 30, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because its not my fault
> gbatemp bugged


Banned for excuses lacking punctuation and capitalization.


----------



## drenal (Nov 30, 2017)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> Banned for excuses lacking punctuation and capitalization.


banned for being a grammar nazi


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 30, 2017)

drenal said:


> banned for being a grammar nazi


banned foir not mentionning @TheKingy34


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Nov 30, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> banned foir not mentionning @TheKingy34


Banned for What the hell does that have to do with anything?


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 30, 2017)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> Banned for What the hell does that have to do with anything?


banned for not knowing that @TheKingy34 is the true grammar nazi of temp


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Nov 30, 2017)

drenal said:


> banned for being a grammar nazi


Banned for being rude to Germans. (I'm half-German)


Spoiler: TRIGGERED





```
_______ _____  _____ _____  _____ ______ _____  ______ _____
|__   __|  __ \|_   _/ ____|/ ____|  ____|  __ \|  ____|  __ \
   | |  | |__) | | || |  __| |  __| |__  | |__) | |__  | |  | |
   | |  |  _  /  | || | |_ | | |_ |  __| |  _  /|  __| | |  | |
   | |  | | \ \ _| || |__| | |__| | |____| | \ \| |____| |__| |
   |_|  |_|  \_\_____\_____|\_____|______|_|  \_\______|_____/
```


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 30, 2017)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> Banned for being rude to Germans. (I'm half-German)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: TRIGGERED
> ...


Banned for being triggerred


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 30, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> Banned for being triggerred


Banned for triggering someone


----------



## drenal (Nov 30, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Banned for triggering someone


banned for not triggering someone


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 30, 2017)

drenal said:


> banned for not triggering someone


banned because it's false, he did triggered me
*RRRRRRREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE*


----------



## drenal (Nov 30, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because it's false, he did triggered me
> *RRRRRRREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE*


Banned for being triggered


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 30, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned for being triggered


banned for not being triggered


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 30, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> banned for not being triggered



Banned for mentioning triggered again.


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 30, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Banned for mentioning triggered again.


banned because im eating cheese cake


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 30, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because im eating cheese cake


banned because bump


----------



## drenal (Dec 1, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because bump


Banned for banning yourself


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 1, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned for banning yourself


banned for not banning yourself


Spoiler



no u


----------



## drenal (Dec 1, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> banned for not banning yourself
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Banned because I couldn't ban myself


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 1, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned because I couldn't ban myself


banned because you stilll should


----------



## drenal (Dec 1, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because you stilll should


Banned because I won't


----------



## keven3477 (Dec 1, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned because I won't


Banned because you were told to ban yourself.


----------



## Mnecraft368 (Dec 1, 2017)

Banned because you dont own him


----------



## drenal (Dec 1, 2017)

Mnecraft368 said:


> Banned because you dont own him


Banned for being right


----------



## Mnecraft368 (Dec 1, 2017)

Banned because of approval


----------



## dAVID_ (Dec 1, 2017)

Mnecraft368 said:


> Banned because of approval



Banned for having minecraft in username


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 1, 2017)

dAVID_ said:


> Banned for having minecraft in username


banned because his name isnt minecraft but mnecraft


----------



## Mnecraft368 (Dec 1, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because his name isnt minecraft but mnecraft


Banned because your admitting my cringe
(i requested my name to be changed but they wouldnt let me change it  )


----------



## keven3477 (Dec 1, 2017)

Mnecraft368 said:


> Banned because your admitting my cringe
> (i requested my name to be changed but they wouldnt let me change it  )


Banned for having a ps1 controller in your avatar which has nothing to do about Minecraft.


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 1, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Banned for having a ps1 controller in your avatar which has nothing to do about Minecraft.


banned because i liked your post


----------



## drenal (Dec 1, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because i liked your post


Banned because I didn't


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 1, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned because I didn't


banned because you didnt


----------



## drenal (Dec 1, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because you didnt


Banned for repeating what I said


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 1, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned for repeating what I said


banned because you didnt


----------



## drenal (Dec 1, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because you didnt


Banned for repeating what you said


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 1, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned for repeating what you said


banned because you dont


----------



## drenal (Dec 1, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because you dont


Banned for repeating the same thing with a slight change


----------



## sataneku (Dec 1, 2017)

Banned for litten.


----------



## drenal (Dec 1, 2017)

sataneku said:


> Banned for litten.


Banned for joining yesterday


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 1, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned for joining yesterday


banned because he join today according to my zone


----------



## drenal (Dec 1, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because he join today according to my zone


Banned because both the U.S. and Canada are on the same day


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 1, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned because both the U.S. and Canada are on the same day


banned because its false, there are like 4 or 5 timezone in canada/usa


----------



## drenal (Dec 1, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because its false, there are like 4 or 5 timezone in canada/usa


Banned because I meant it's Dec. 1st in both places


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 1, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned because I meant it's Dec. 1st in both places


banned because idk then, but it says he joinned today for me


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 2, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because idk then, but it says he joinned today for me


Banned because you are me and i loooove you


----------



## keven3477 (Dec 2, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> Banned because you are me and i loooove you


Banned for being narcissist


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 2, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Banned for being narcissist


Banned because i knew id be banned for this exact reason


----------



## keven3477 (Dec 2, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> Banned because i knew id be banned for this exact reason


Banned for not preparing a future ban to prevent people from banning you for expected reasons.


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 2, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Banned for not preparing a future ban to prevent people from banning you for expected reasons.


Banned becausr i didnt know i could do that


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 3, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> Banned becausr i didnt know i could do that


banned because you are me
and i love you

pre-banning all of those who call me narcissist


----------



## keven3477 (Dec 3, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because you are me
> and i love you
> 
> pre-banning all of those who call me narcissist


banned for repeating the same type of ban


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 3, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> banned for repeating the same type of ban


banned for being the 3477th keven


----------



## keven3477 (Dec 3, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> banned for being the 3477th keven


Banned for knowing my secret.


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 5, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Banned for knowing my secret.


banned for not telling me to reply earlier


----------



## drenal (Dec 5, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> banned for not telling me to reply earlier


Banned because we don't have to tell you


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 5, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned because we don't have to tell you


banned for banning me


----------



## drenal (Dec 5, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> banned for banning me


Banned for banning me too


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 5, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned for banning me too


banned for not following me in this loop of banning me for banning you for banning me for banning you...


----------



## drenal (Dec 5, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> banned for not following me in this loop of banning me for banning you for banning me for banning you...


banned because i dont want to


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 5, 2017)

drenal said:


> banned because i dont want to


banned for not wanting to


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 6, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> banned for not wanting to


banned because Battle.net 1.0 is under maintenance


----------



## drenal (Dec 6, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because Battle.net 1.0 is under maintenance


banned because i dont care


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 6, 2017)

drenal said:


> banned because i dont care


banned because i do


----------



## drenal (Dec 6, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because i do


Banned because I dont


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 6, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned because I dont


banned because


Spoiler



I FUCKING DO


----------



## drenal (Dec 6, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


banned because i dont


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 6, 2017)

drenal said:


> banned because i dont


B A N N E D B E C A U S E I D O


----------



## drenal (Dec 6, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> B A N N E D B E C A U S E I D O


banned for putting spaces in between each letter


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 6, 2017)

drenal said:


> banned for putting spaces in between each letter


banned because i do


----------



## drenal (Dec 6, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because i do


Banned because I'm playing overwatch for the first time in months


----------



## keven3477 (Dec 6, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned because I'm playing overwatch for the first time in months


Banned because I cant play overwatch since a few months


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 6, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Banned because I cant play overwatch since a few months


banned because furry


----------



## drenal (Dec 6, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because furry


banned because i somehow got a penalty for leaving early when i havent played overwatch for months :thinking:


----------



## keven3477 (Dec 8, 2017)

drenal said:


> banned because i somehow got a penalty for leaving early when i havent played overwatch for months :thinking:


Banned because I haven't bothered to ban anyone in this thread in some time and you were my unlucky victim.


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 13, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Banned because I haven't bothered to ban anyone in this thread in some time and you were my unlucky victim.


banned because... yea... me too...^^


----------



## keven3477 (Dec 13, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because... yea... me too...^^


Banned for deciding to ban again.


----------



## Nerdtendo (Dec 13, 2017)

^ banned for not using the commonly accepted spelling of Kevin.


----------



## drenal (Dec 13, 2017)

Nerdtendo said:


> ^ banned for not using the commonly accepted spelling of Kevin.


Banned because it is Wednesday, my dudes.


----------



## keven3477 (Dec 13, 2017)

Nerdtendo said:


> ^ banned for not using the commonly accepted spelling of Kevin.


Banned because that is the reason I call myself keven.


----------



## drenal (Dec 13, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Banned because that is the reason I call myself keven.


Banned for banning the wrong person


----------



## keven3477 (Dec 13, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned for banning the wrong person


Banned for ninjaing me before again.


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 14, 2017)

banned because this is the banned game and you surely probably deserve it


----------



## drenal (Dec 14, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because this is the banned game and you surely probably deserve it


Banned because no he doesn't


----------



## tunip3 (Dec 14, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned because no he doesn't


Banned because banned


----------



## keven3477 (Dec 14, 2017)

tunip3 said:


> Banned because banned



Banned for xbox homebrew


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 14, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Banned for xbox homebrew


banned because your avatar is a blue character


----------



## keven3477 (Dec 14, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because your avatar is a blue character


banned for same reason


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 14, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> banned for same reason


banned because i can fap to my character and you cant... well... if you do, youre really weird, even for a furry


----------



## keven3477 (Dec 14, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because i can fap to my character and you cant... well... if you do, youre really weird, even for a furry


Banned for fapping to yourself


----------



## drenal (Dec 14, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Banned for fapping to yourself


Banned because that's pretty weird


----------



## keven3477 (Dec 15, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned because that's pretty weird


Banned for cut-offed signature, at least in my screen.


----------



## drenal (Dec 15, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Banned for cut-offed signature, at least in my screen.


Banned because there's a link to a plugin to see my full signature


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 15, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned because there's a link to a plugin to see my full signature


banned for copying me


----------



## drenal (Dec 15, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> banned for copying me


Banned because it isn't your idea


----------



## keven3477 (Dec 16, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned because it isn't your idea


Banned because your suggestion to fully see your signature hasn't worked for me.


----------



## dAVID_ (Dec 16, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Banned because your suggestion to fully see your signature hasn't worked for me.


banned for not joining my discord server


----------



## keven3477 (Dec 16, 2017)

dAVID_ said:


> banned for not joining my discord server


Banned for crying in the inside in your avatar.


----------



## dAVID_ (Dec 16, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Banned for crying in the inside in your avatar.



banned for not saying it earlier


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Dec 17, 2017)

Banned for wearing a mask.


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 17, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> Banned for wearing a mask.


banned because aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## drenal (Dec 17, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


banned because k


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 17, 2017)

drenal said:


> banned because k


banned because furry

(you should have expected it)


----------



## drenal (Dec 17, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because furry
> 
> (you should have expected it)


Banned for not being able to read my custom title


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Dec 17, 2017)

Banned for lying about not being a furry.


----------



## drenal (Dec 17, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> Banned for lying about not being a furry.


Banned for calling me a liar


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 17, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned for calling me a liar


banned because you are


----------



## drenal (Dec 17, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because you are


Banned because I'm not


----------



## keven3477 (Dec 18, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned because I'm not



Banned for same old banter as always.


----------



## drenal (Dec 18, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Banned for same old banter as always.


Banned because noctosphere started it


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 18, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned because noctosphere started it


banned because i didnt
you did by saying K


----------



## drenal (Dec 18, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because i didnt
> you did by saying K


Banned because me saying k has nothing to do with me being a furry or not


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 18, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned because me saying k has nothing to do with me being a furry or not


banned because you are as annoying with your K as i was with my Youre a furry


----------



## drenal (Dec 18, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because you are as annoying with your K as i was with my Youre a furry


Banned because k


----------



## keven3477 (Dec 18, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned because k


Banned because your signature fix link did not work while nocto's did.


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 18, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Banned because your signature fix link did not work while nocto's did.


Unbanned for supporting the original


----------



## drenal (Dec 18, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Banned because your signature fix link did not work while nocto's did.


Banned because I'll fix it when I get home

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Noctosphere said:


> Unbanned for supporting the original


Banned for ninja-ing me


----------



## keven3477 (Dec 18, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned because I'll fix it when I get home


Banned because I meant application, link works fine just didn't work fixing the sig.


----------



## drenal (Dec 18, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Banned because I meant application, link works fine just didn't work fixing the sig.


Banned because I'll fix it when I get home


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 18, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned because I'll fix it when I get home


banned because im sure youll take mine


----------



## drenal (Dec 18, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because im sure youll take mine


Banned because I probably will because it seems to be the only working one


----------



## keven3477 (Dec 19, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned because I probably will because it seems to be the only working one


banned for having a quote in your signature explaining your 'k' posts.


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 21, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> banned for having a quote in your signature explaining your 'k' posts.


banned because the link in my signature doesnt seem to work anymore


----------



## drenal (Dec 21, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because the link in my signature doesnt seem to work anymore


Banned because mine does


----------



## keven3477 (Dec 22, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned because mine does



Banned for still being alone, listening to music.


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 23, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Banned for still being alone, listening to music.


Banned because, apparently, furries can lives underwater


----------



## keven3477 (Dec 23, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> Banned because, apparently, furries can* live* underwater.



Banned because furies live everywhere. (Unfortunately)


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 23, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Banned because furies live everywhere. (Unfortunately)


banned because its *not *unfortunate


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 27, 2017)

here, unban me before someone else ban me


----------



## keven3477 (Dec 27, 2017)

Banned for trying to unban yourself.


----------



## drenal (Dec 28, 2017)

Banned because I just got a Nintendo switch


----------



## rileysrjay (Dec 28, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned because I just got a Nintendo switch


Banned because I've had my switch for longer than you've had yours


----------



## drenal (Dec 28, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> Banned because I've had my switch for longer than you've had yours


Banned because I don't care


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 28, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> Banned because I've had my switch for longer than you've had yours


banned because i got it around early may
what about you&


----------



## drenal (Dec 28, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because i got it around early may
> what about you&


Banned for banning the wrong person


----------



## rileysrjay (Dec 28, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned because I don't care





Noctosphere said:


> banned because i got it around early may
> what about you&


Both banned because I got mine launch day (March 3) and pre-ordered the day after the original presentation in January


----------



## drenal (Dec 28, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> Both banned because I got mine launch day (March 3) and pre-ordered the day after the original presentation in January


Banned for banning two people


----------



## rileysrjay (Dec 28, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned for banning two people


Banned for banning the person that banned two people


----------



## drenal (Dec 28, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> Banned for banning the person that banned two people


Banned for banning me for banning you for banning two people


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 28, 2017)

drenal said:


> Banned for banning me for banning you for banning two people


banned for banning him for banning you for banning him for banning two peoples


----------



## drenal (Dec 28, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> banned for banning him for banning you for banning him for banning two peoples


Banned because it's people, not peoples


----------



## Ricken (Dec 29, 2017)

Banned for being a grammar nazi


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 29, 2017)

Ricken said:


> Banned for being a grammar nazi


banned for not banning him for not being a furry


----------



## drenal (Dec 29, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> banned for not banning him for not being a furry


Banned for not being banned for being a furry


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 2, 2018)

drenal said:


> Banned for not being banned for being a furry


Banned  because your name is drenal


----------



## drenal (Jan 2, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> Banned  because your name is drenal


Banned because that's my username, not my real name


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 2, 2018)

drenal said:


> Banned because that's my username, not my real name


banned for not using your real name as your username
Pre-Unban myself for same


----------



## drenal (Jan 2, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> banned for not using your real name as your username
> Pre-Unban myself for same


Banned because I wouldn't want to do that


----------



## keven3477 (Jan 3, 2018)

Banned because why would anyone in their right mind decide to do that.


----------



## drenal (Jan 3, 2018)

keven3477 said:


> Banned because why would anyone in their right mind decide to do that.


Banned because shut up, Keven.


----------



## jimmyj (Jan 3, 2018)

Banned because it is rude to say shut up


----------



## drenal (Jan 3, 2018)

jimmyj said:


> Banned because it is rude to say shut up


Banned because shut up, Jimmy.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 3, 2018)

drenal said:


> Banned because shut up, Jimmy.


banned because shut up drenal


----------



## drenal (Jan 3, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because shut up drenal


Banned because shut up, Noctosphere.


----------



## keven3477 (Jan 4, 2018)

drenal said:


> Banned because shut up, Noctosphere.


Banned because you have made this into a shut up thread.


----------



## drenal (Jan 4, 2018)

keven3477 said:


> Banned because you have made this into a shut up thread.


Banned because shut up, Keven.


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jan 4, 2018)

drenal said:


> Banned because shut up, Keven.


Banned because shut up too


----------



## drenal (Jan 4, 2018)

sks316 said:


> Banned because shut up too


Banned because shut up, uh... Mewtwo?


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jan 4, 2018)

drenal said:


> Banned because shut up, uh... Mewtwo?


Banned because shut up, uh... What's your avatar again?


----------



## drenal (Jan 4, 2018)

sks316 said:


> Banned because shut up, uh... What's your avatar again?


Banned because I'm pretty sure you know what my avatar is


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 4, 2018)

drenal said:


> Banned because I'm pretty sure you know what my avatar is


banned because I do
its a...
drenal : SHUT UP


----------



## drenal (Jan 4, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because I do
> its a...
> drenal : SHUT UP


Banned because that's not me in my avatar -.-


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 4, 2018)

drenal said:


> Banned because that's not me in my avatar -.-


i was about to say furry actually
SO BANNED


----------



## drenal (Jan 4, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> i was about to say furry actually
> SO BANNED


Banned because shut up, Noctosphere.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 4, 2018)

drenal said:


> Banned because shut up, Noctosphere.


Banned because i just gave you a damn
how dare you shut upping me?


----------



## drenal (Jan 4, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> Banned because i just gave you a damn
> how dare you shut upping me?


Banned because you really should shut up, Noctosphere.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 4, 2018)

drenal said:


> Banned because you really should shut up, Noctosphere.


banned for not telling why


----------



## drenal (Jan 4, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> banned for not telling why


Banned because shut up, Noctosphere


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 4, 2018)

drenal said:


> Banned because shut up, Noctosphere


Banned because YOU should shut up, and I do have a good reason


----------



## drenal (Jan 4, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> Banned because YOU should shut up, and I do have a good reason


Banned because you should shut up, Noctosphere, and I have a reason too


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 4, 2018)

drenal said:


> Banned because you should shut up, Noctosphere, and I have a reason too


banned because id like to hear it, ill tell you mine then


----------



## drenal (Jan 4, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because id like to hear it, ill tell you mine then


Banned because you should shut up because you tell me that I should shut up.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 4, 2018)

drenal said:


> Banned because you should shut up because you tell me that I should shut up.


you my reason is that if you dont shut up you might get banned...
...
...
...
...
...


Spoiler



screw this BANNED


----------



## drenal (Jan 4, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> you my reason is that if you dont shut up you might get banned...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...


Banned because shut up, Noctosphere.


----------



## tunip3 (Jan 8, 2018)

drenal said:


> Banned because shut up, Noctosphere.


banned because the image in your sig messes up my display


----------



## drenal (Jan 8, 2018)

tunip3 said:


> banned because the image in your sig messes up my display


Banned because you should get over it


----------



## tunip3 (Jan 8, 2018)

drenal said:


> Banned because you should get over it


banned because no


----------



## drenal (Jan 8, 2018)

tunip3 said:


> banned because no


Banned because shut up, tunip.


----------



## tunip3 (Jan 8, 2018)

drenal said:


> Banned because shut up, tunip.


banned because drenal


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 9, 2018)

banned because tunip3


----------



## drenal (Jan 9, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because tunip3


Banned because Noctosphere


----------



## keven3477 (Jan 9, 2018)

Banned because me.


----------



## drenal (Jan 9, 2018)

keven3477 said:


> Banned because me.


banned because you


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 12, 2018)

drenal said:


> banned because you


you are banned for bullying


----------



## drenal (Jan 12, 2018)

JonahRinberg said:


> you are banned for bullying


banned because shut up, Jonah


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 12, 2018)

drenal said:


> banned because shut up, Jonah


banned because not a furry


----------



## drenal (Jan 12, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because not a furry


Banned for crossing out not


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 12, 2018)

drenal said:


> Banned for crossing out not


Banned for shitting on autistic idiots.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 12, 2018)

JonahRinberg said:


> Banned for shitting on autistic idiots.


banned because im autistic -.-


----------



## drenal (Jan 12, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because im autistic -.-


Banned because noctosphere


----------



## keven3477 (Jan 16, 2018)

Banned because I haven't bother to ban you for a while.


----------



## drenal (Jan 18, 2018)

keven3477 said:


> Banned because I haven't bother to ban you for a while.


banned for not banning me for a while


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 18, 2018)

drenal said:


> banned for not banning me for a while


banned because ive been notified that you were banning someone 
bad litten


----------



## drenal (Jan 18, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because ive been notified that you were banning someone
> bad litten


Banned because now I'm banning you too


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 18, 2018)

drenal said:


> Banned because now I'm banning you too


banned for banning me
(hehehe yes... that shit strikes again... hehehe)


----------



## drenal (Jan 18, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> banned for banning me
> (hehehe yes... that shit strikes again... hehehe)


banned because no it doesn't


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 18, 2018)

drenal said:


> banned because no it doesn't


banned because the shit failled, because of you


----------



## drenal (Jan 18, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because the shit failled, because of you


banned for blaming me


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 18, 2018)

drenal said:


> banned for blaming me


banned because youre the only one to be blamed here


----------



## drenal (Jan 18, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because youre the only one to be blamed here


Banned for still blaming me


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 18, 2018)

drenal said:


> Banned for still blaming me


banned because I just watched a video about nostalgia of tv series of us quebecois who were born in 90'S


----------



## drenal (Jan 18, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because I just watched a video about nostalgia of tv series of us quebecois who were born in 90'S


Banned because I'm playing Super Mario Odyssey


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 18, 2018)

drenal said:


> Bannedbecause I'm playing Super Mario Odyssey


banned for copying me


----------



## drenal (Jan 18, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> banned for copying me


Banned because no I didnt


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 18, 2018)

drenal said:


> Banned because no I didnt


banned because im playing SMO right now too
Also banned because I bet i started playing before you


----------



## drenal (Jan 18, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because im playing SMO right now too
> Also banned because I bet i started playing before you


banned because I didn't know you were playing it too


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 18, 2018)

drenal said:


> banned because I didn't know you were playing it too


banned because youre still copying me
even if you werent aware


----------



## drenal (Jan 18, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because youre still copying me
> even if you werent aware


Banned because no im not


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 18, 2018)

drenal said:


> Banned because no im not


banned because yes you are


----------



## drenal (Jan 18, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because yes you are


Banned because no I'm not


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 18, 2018)

drenal said:


> Banned because no I'm not


banned because i took my time to answer
Actual reason is that i was in game lol


----------



## drenal (Jan 18, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because i took my time to answer
> Actual reason is that i was in game lol


Banned because I'm playing BOTW now


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jan 18, 2018)

banned cause I'm new at banning


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 18, 2018)

Eternal Myst said:


> banned cause I'm new at banning


Banned for having a VERY bad like/post ratio


----------



## drenal (Jan 18, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> Banned for having a VERY bad like/post ratio


Banned because Noctosphere


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jan 18, 2018)

drenal said:


> Banned because Noctosphere


Banned because drenal


----------



## drenal (Jan 18, 2018)

sks316 said:


> Banned because drenal


Banned because sks316


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jan 18, 2018)

drenal said:


> Banned because sks316


Banned because... uh...
Shit, I got nothing.


----------



## drenal (Jan 18, 2018)

sks316 said:


> Banned because... uh...
> Shit, I got nothing.


Banned for having nothing


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 18, 2018)

drenal said:


> Banned for having nothing


banned for having something


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jan 18, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> Banned for having a VERY bad like/post ratio



When I started here, there was no likes system. Banned for not knowing that =]


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jan 18, 2018)

Eternal Myst said:


> When I started here, there was no likes system. Banned for not knowing that =]


Banned for banning the right person for the wrong post


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 25, 2018)

sks316 said:


> Banned for banning the right person for the wrong post


Banned because @DarkAura wasnt seen since april 2014


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jan 25, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> Banned because @DarkAura wasnt seen since april 2014


Banned for pinging a random person


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jan 25, 2018)

sks316 said:


> Banned for pinging a random person


Banned because he's the OP of this thread


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 25, 2018)

Dionicio3 said:


> Banned because he's the OP of this thread


Banned for being sooo right


----------



## drenal (Jan 25, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> Banned for being sooo right


Banned for using two extra O's in "so"


----------



## supergamer368 (Jan 27, 2018)

drenal said:


> Banned for using two extra O's in "so"


banned for not using two extra o’s in so


----------



## keven3477 (Jan 27, 2018)

supergamer368 said:


> banned for not using two extra o’s in so


Banned because your signature says I'm using Mozilla/Netscape when I actually am not.


----------



## drenal (Jan 27, 2018)

keven3477 said:


> Banned because your signature says I'm using Mozilla/Netscape when I actually am not.


Banned for being up so late


----------



## keven3477 (Jan 27, 2018)

drenal said:


> Banned for being up so late


Banned for same reason. This is my only time I can afford to play my video games.


----------



## drenal (Jan 27, 2018)

keven3477 said:


> Banned for same reason. This is my only time I can afford to play my video games.


Banned because I need to go to sleep but I don't want to


----------



## fedehda (Jan 28, 2018)

drenal said:


> Banned because I need to go to sleep but I don't want to


Banned for turning your back on your physical needs


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 28, 2018)

fedehda said:


> Banned for turning your back on your physical needs


Banned because my back fucking hurts rn


----------



## fedehda (Jan 28, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> Banned because my back fucking hurts rn


Banned for being a patreon supporter


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 28, 2018)

fedehda said:


> Banned for being a patreon supporter


Banned for same reason
And also because my back fucking hurts


----------



## fedehda (Jan 28, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> Banned for same reason
> And also because my back fucking hurts


Banned because you banned me twice for the same reason


----------



## drenal (Jan 28, 2018)

fedehda said:


> Banned because you banned me twice for the same reason


Banned for being banned twice for the same reason


----------



## fedehda (Jan 28, 2018)

drenal said:


> Banned for being banned twice for the same reason


Banned for not being a furry


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 2, 2018)

Banned for not having a furry avatar


----------



## fedehda (Feb 3, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> Banned for not having a furry avatar


Banned for judging non furry avatars


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 3, 2018)

fedehda said:


> Banned for judging non furry avatars


Are you a furry?
if you are BANNED
if you arent BANNED


----------



## fedehda (Feb 3, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> Are you a furry?
> if you are BANNED
> if you arent BANNED


Banned for not giving options


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 3, 2018)

fedehda said:


> Banned for not giving options


Are you a furry? If so, unbanned
If you arent, banned


----------



## fedehda (Feb 3, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> Are you a furry? If so, unbanned
> If you arent, banned


Banned for being a follower of skiddon't-ism


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 3, 2018)

fedehda said:


> Banned for being a follower of skiddon't-ism


Banned for not answering me


----------



## PrincessLillie (Feb 3, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> Banned for not answering me


Banned for expecting an answer


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 4, 2018)

sks316 said:


> Banned for expecting an answer


Banned because luigi cappy
...
...
...
...
...
err... unbanned ons econd though


----------



## fedehda (Feb 4, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> Banned because luigi cappy
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...


Banned for banning someone for the same reason you should have been banned in the first place


----------



## drenal (Feb 4, 2018)

fedehda said:


> Banned for banning someone for the same reason you should have been banned in the first place


Banned because no Luigi Cappy


wait a second


----------



## fedehda (Feb 5, 2018)

drenal said:


> Banned because no Luigi Cappy
> 
> 
> wait a second


Banned because you made me wait a second


----------



## drenal (Feb 5, 2018)

fedehda said:


> Banned because you made me wait a second


Banned for waiting a second


----------



## fedehda (Feb 5, 2018)

drenal said:


> Banned for waiting a second


Banned for making that "wait a second" a trap!


----------



## drenal (Feb 5, 2018)

fedehda said:


> Banned for making that "wait a second" a trap!


Banned because I didn't mean for it to be a trap


----------



## fedehda (Feb 5, 2018)

drenal said:


> Banned because I didn't mean for it to be a trap



Banned for not intending to use it as a trap


----------



## drenal (Feb 5, 2018)

fedehda said:


> Banned for not intending to use it as a trap


Banned for thinking it was a trap


----------



## fedehda (Feb 5, 2018)

drenal said:


> Banned for thinking it was a trap


Banned because Rowlet is better than Litten


----------



## drenal (Feb 5, 2018)

fedehda said:


> Banned because Rowlet is better than Litten


Banned because that's your opinion and I respect that.


----------



## fedehda (Feb 5, 2018)

drenal said:


> Banned because that's your opinion and I respect that.


Banned because I respect yours


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 5, 2018)

fedehda said:


> Banned because I respect yours


Banned for respecting an opinion on gbatemp
Youre supposed to yell at him and call him faggot


----------



## drenal (Feb 5, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> Banned for respecting an opinion on gbatemp
> Youre supposed to yell at him and call him faggot


Banned because yelling and calling people fags is very rude


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 5, 2018)

drenal said:


> Banned because yelling and calling people fags is very rude


well, its gbatemp, so its supposed to be normal in a toxic community
so...
BANNED


----------



## drenal (Feb 5, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> well, its gbatemp, so its supposed to be normal in a toxic community
> so...
> BANNED


banned because no u


----------



## fedehda (Feb 5, 2018)

drenal said:


> banned because no u


Banned because you didn't said him that the change is in ourselfs... and because I wanted to ban him


----------



## Gizametalman (Feb 6, 2018)

You're banned for _NOT_ necrobumping.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Feb 6, 2018)

Gizametalman said:


> You're banned for _NOT_ necrobumping.


Banned for being a tool.


----------



## Gizametalman (Feb 6, 2018)

Memoir said:


> Banned for being a tool.


Banned fot not being one.
BTW... what does "being a tool" means?


----------



## fedehda (Feb 7, 2018)

Gizametalman said:


> Banned fot not being one.
> BTW... what does "being a tool" means?


Banned for not letting me sleep last night


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Feb 8, 2018)

fedehda said:


> Banned for not letting me sleep last night


Banned for expecting to get sleep last night.


----------



## fedehda (Feb 8, 2018)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> Banned for expecting to get sleep last night.


Banned because not having enough sleeping hours puts me in the ban hammer mood


----------



## zeveroth (Feb 9, 2018)

^^ You are banned for trying to ban someone else without the great ban hammer. 









DarkAura said:


> Hope this thing catches on.


Congrats on almost 10years in this thread.


----------



## drenal (Feb 9, 2018)

zeveroth said:


> ^^ You are banned for trying to ban someone else without the great ban hammer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Banned for putting an image in your post


----------



## fedehda (Feb 9, 2018)

zeveroth said:


> ^^ You are banned for trying to ban someone else without the great ban hammer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Banned because I can't believe this thread has almost 10 years


----------



## drenal (Feb 9, 2018)

fedehda said:


> Banned because I can't believe this thread has almost 10 years


Banned for banning the wrong person


----------



## fedehda (Feb 9, 2018)

drenal said:


> Banned for banning the wrong person


Banned because you ninja'd me


----------



## drenal (Feb 9, 2018)

fedehda said:


> Banned because you ninja'd me


Banned for not checking to see if anyone else has commented before you post


----------



## fedehda (Feb 9, 2018)

drenal said:


> Banned for not checking to see if anyone else has commented before you post


banned because we replied him in the same moment


----------



## Dionicio3 (Feb 9, 2018)

Gizametalman said:


> Banned fot not being one.
> BTW... what does "being a tool" means?


Banner for being banned for real



:^)


----------



## PrincessLillie (Feb 9, 2018)

Dionicio3 said:


> Banner for being banned for real
> 
> 
> 
> :^)


Banned for saying "banner" instead of "banned"




:^)


----------



## Dionicio3 (Feb 9, 2018)

sks316 said:


> Banned for saying "banner" instead of "banned"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well he can't be banned twice, can he :^)


----------



## fedehda (Feb 9, 2018)

Dionicio3 said:


> Well he can't be banned twice, can he :^)


Banned because you can always be banned twice.

Unbanned... BANNED.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Feb 9, 2018)

fedehda said:


> Banned because you can always be banned twice.
> 
> Unbanned... BANNED.


Banned because that's gay


----------



## fedehda (Feb 9, 2018)

Dionicio3 said:


> Banned because that's gay


Banned because being or not being gay can't be a ban reason... oh, wait


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 9, 2018)

fedehda said:


> Banned because being or not being gay can't be a ban reason... oh, wait


banned because @drenal chanfed of avatar


----------



## drenal (Feb 9, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because @drenal chanfed of avatar


banned for misspelling changed


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 9, 2018)

drenal said:


> banned for misspelling changed


banned for imitating @TheKingy34


----------



## drenal (Feb 9, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> banned for imitating @TheKingy34


Banned for mentioning TheKingy34


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 9, 2018)

drenal said:


> Banned for mentioning TheKingy34


banned because your avatar is more cute than your previous one


----------



## drenal (Feb 10, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because your avatar is more cute than your previous one


Banned for editing your post


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 10, 2018)

drenal said:


> Banned for editing your post


banned because i might need a new monitor
I'm watching your sigs and get snow distortion in it
and its no gif


----------



## drenal (Feb 10, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because i might need a new monitor
> I'm watching your sigs and get snow distortion in it
> and its no gif


Banned because my signature gives you problems with your monitor


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 10, 2018)

drenal said:


> Banned because my signature gives you problems with your monitor


Banned bbecause it took you 19 minutes to answer


----------



## drenal (Feb 10, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> Banned bbecause it took you 19 minutes to answer


Banned for being impatient


----------



## fedehda (Feb 10, 2018)

drenal said:


> Banned for being impatient


Banned because him could only be anxious


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Feb 11, 2018)

Banned for being in Heaven.


----------



## PrincessLillie (Feb 11, 2018)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> Banned for being in Heaven.


Banned for not being in heaven


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Feb 11, 2018)

Banned for being in denial about being in Hell with me.


----------



## PrincessLillie (Feb 11, 2018)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> Banned for being in denial about being in Hell with me.


Banned because I'm not in hell, I'm in [CENSORED], Oklahoma.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Feb 11, 2018)

Banned for still being in denial about being in Hell with me.


----------



## fedehda (Feb 11, 2018)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> Banned for still being in denial about being in Hell with me.


Banned because we aren't in Kentucky anymore


----------



## PrincessLillie (Feb 11, 2018)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> Banned for still being in denial about being in Hell with me.


Banned for being in denial that I'm not in hell with you


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 11, 2018)

sks316 said:


> Banned for being in denial that I'm not in hell with you


banned because the next guy to post here will post the post #69800


----------



## drenal (Feb 12, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because the next guy to post here will post the post #69800


Banned because I'm post #69800


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 12, 2018)

drenal said:


> Banned because I'm post #69800


Banned for ending a page
Self unban for starting a new page


----------



## drenal (Feb 12, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> Banned for ending a page
> Self unban for starting a new page


Banned for unbanning yourself


----------



## PrincessLillie (Feb 12, 2018)

drenal said:


> Banned for unbanning yourself


Banned for rebanning Noctosphere


----------



## drenal (Feb 12, 2018)

sks316 said:


> Banned for rebanning Noctosphere


Banned because that's the point of the game


----------



## PrincessLillie (Feb 12, 2018)

drenal said:


> Banned because that's the point of the game


Banned because fuck the point of the game


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Feb 12, 2018)

Banned because fuck you.


----------



## drenal (Feb 12, 2018)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> Banned because fuck you.


banned for being very rude


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Feb 12, 2018)

Banned for being very rude by quoting me twice _with the same exact message._


----------



## drenal (Feb 12, 2018)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> Banned for being very rude by quoting me twice _with the same exact message._


banned because i didnt mean to double post


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Feb 12, 2018)

Banned because you're acting unnecessarily meek towards me.


----------



## drenal (Feb 12, 2018)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> Banned because you're acting unnecessarily meek towards me.


banned because i was just trying to apologize


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Feb 12, 2018)

Banned for trying to apologize to someone while still playing The 'You Are Banned' Game.


----------



## drenal (Feb 12, 2018)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> Banned for trying to apologize to someone while still playing The 'You Are Banned' Game.


banned for seemingly not accepting my apology


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Feb 12, 2018)

Banned because I doubt that you have ever manually installed updates for your operating system's kernel.


----------



## drenal (Feb 12, 2018)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> Banned because I doubt that you have ever manually installed updates for your operating system's kernel.


banned for being right


----------



## fedehda (Feb 12, 2018)

drenal said:


> banned for being right


Banned because I slept less than 4 hours


----------



## drenal (Feb 12, 2018)

fedehda said:


> Banned because I slept less than 4 hours


Banned for not getting enough sleep


----------



## rileysrjay (Feb 12, 2018)

drenal said:


> Banned for not getting enough sleep


banned for getting too much sleep


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 12, 2018)

rileysrjay said:


> banned for getting too much sleep


Banned because you cant sleep too much in this world


----------



## drenal (Feb 12, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> Banned because you cant sleep too much in this world


Banned for being right


----------



## PrincessLillie (Feb 12, 2018)

drenal said:


> Banned for being right


Banned for being wrong


----------



## drenal (Feb 12, 2018)

sks316 said:


> Banned for being wrong


Banned for being left


----------



## fedehda (Feb 12, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> Banned because you cant sleep too much in this world


Banmed because you can always find time to sleep


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 12, 2018)

fedehda said:


> Banmed because you can always find time to sleep


Banned for being right, we can also sleep at job


----------



## fedehda (Feb 12, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> Banned for being right, we can also sleep at job


Banned for sleeping at job.

Also, fired


----------



## drenal (Feb 12, 2018)

fedehda said:


> Banned for sleeping at job.
> 
> Also, fired


Banned because I can sleep at school for a bit without getting in trouble


----------



## dAVID_ (Feb 12, 2018)

drenal said:


> Banned because I can sleep at school for a bit without getting in trouble


banned for being a fucking furry


----------



## drenal (Feb 12, 2018)

dAVID_ said:


> banned for being a fucking furry


Banned because it takes one to know one


----------



## fedehda (Feb 13, 2018)

drenal said:


> Banned because it takes one to know one


Banned because one plus one equals two


----------



## drenal (Feb 15, 2018)

fedehda said:


> Banned because one plus one equals two


Banned for stating the obvious


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 15, 2018)

drenal said:


> Banned for stating the obvious


Banned because its not that obvious
I thought 1+1 =10


----------



## drenal (Feb 15, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> Banned because its not that obvious
> I thought 1+1 =10


banned because thats not true


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 15, 2018)

drenal said:


> banned because thats not true


Banned because it actually is
In binary code


----------



## drenal (Feb 15, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> Banned because it actually is
> In binary code


banned because i'm talking about normal math not binary code


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 15, 2018)

drenal said:


> banned because i'm talking about normal math not binary code


Banned because im talking about binary code not normal math


----------



## Dionicio3 (Feb 15, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> Banned because im talking about binary code not normal math


Banned because it’s not called binary code, it’s just called binary (or sometimes base2)


----------



## keven3477 (Feb 15, 2018)

Dionicio3 said:


> Banned because it’s not called binary code, it’s just called binary (or sometimes base2)


Banned because its been a while since I've cared to ban anybody.


----------



## jimmyj (Feb 16, 2018)

keven3477 said:


> Banned because its been a while since I've cared to ban anybody.


Banned because you still have your Christmas hat


----------



## fedehda (Feb 16, 2018)

jimmyj said:


> Banned because you still have your Christmas hat


Banned because being a grinch


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 16, 2018)

fedehda said:


> Banned because being a grinch


banned for finishing a page
Unban myself for beginning one


----------



## jimmyj (Feb 16, 2018)

fedehda said:


> Banned because being a grinch


Banned because you did not put the subject in your phrase so you are the grinch

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Noctosphere said:


> banned for finishing a page
> Unban myself for beginning one


Banned because furry


----------



## fedehda (Feb 16, 2018)

jimmyj said:


> Banned because you did not put the subject in your phrase so you are the grinch
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Banned because we are all grinch in ourselfs


----------



## jimmyj (Feb 16, 2018)

fedehda said:


> Banned because we are all grinch in ourselfs


Banned because no we are not all grinches.


----------



## fedehda (Feb 16, 2018)

jimmyj said:


> Banned because no we are not all grinches.


Banned because you are being grinch about my comment


----------



## jimmyj (Feb 16, 2018)

fedehda said:


> Banned because you are being grinch about my comment


Banned because no


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 16, 2018)

jimmyj said:


> Banned because no


banned because


----------



## jimmyj (Feb 16, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because


Banned because no


----------



## fedehda (Feb 16, 2018)

jimmyj said:


> Banned because no


Banned because he made me laugh with that picture


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 16, 2018)

fedehda said:


> Banned because he made me laugh with that picture


do you watch storage wars too?


----------



## drenal (Feb 16, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> do you watch storage wars too?


Banned for not banning someone


----------



## fedehda (Feb 16, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> do you watch storage wars too?


I have no idea what is that. 




drenal said:


> Banned for not banning someone


Banned because I wanted to ban him for not asking that in a banning form.


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 16, 2018)

fedehda said:


> I have no idea what is that.
> 
> 
> 
> Banned because I wanted to ban him for not asking that in a banning form.


so... how does that made you laugh?
oh and btw, 

BANNED


----------



## PrincessLillie (Feb 16, 2018)

fedehda said:


> I have no idea what is that.


Banned for not knowing.


Noctosphere said:


> do you watch storage wars too?


I watch it!


----------



## drenal (Feb 16, 2018)

sks316 said:


> Banned for not knowing.
> 
> I watch it!


Banned for banning the wrong person


----------



## fedehda (Feb 17, 2018)

drenal said:


> Banned for banning the wrong person


Banned for having a quote in your signature that leads nowhere


----------



## supergamer368 (Feb 17, 2018)

snip


----------



## fedehda (Feb 17, 2018)

supergamer368 said:


> snip


Banned for not banning someone


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 20, 2018)

fedehda said:


> Banned for not banning someone


banned for banning someone


----------



## fedehda (Feb 20, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> banned for banning someone


Banned because that's the whole point.


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 20, 2018)

fedehda said:


> Banned because that's the whole point.


Banned because theres no point in banning someone in this thread


----------



## fedehda (Feb 20, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> Banned because theres no point in banning someone in this thread


Banned because that's the whole point... again.


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 20, 2018)

fedehda said:


> Banned because that's the whole point... again.


banned because, as i said, theres no point in banning someone on this thread
if you say that's the point, well as i said, theres no point AT ALL


----------



## fedehda (Feb 20, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because, as i said, theres no point in banning someone on this thread
> if you say that's the point, well as i said, theres no point AT ALL


Banned because we entered on a banning loop


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 20, 2018)

fedehda said:


> Banned because we entered on a banning loop


Banned because yellow banner from patreon always make me think on first sigth that you are reporter


----------



## fedehda (Feb 20, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> Banned because yellow banner from patreon always make me think on first sigth that you are reporter


Maybe I am a Patreon reporter!

Banned because I don't know enough english to be a reporter


----------



## supergamer368 (Feb 21, 2018)

fedehda said:


> Maybe I am a Patreon reporter!
> 
> Banned because I don't know enough english to be a reporter


banned because you just contradicted yourself


----------



## fedehda (Feb 21, 2018)

supergamer368 said:


> banned because you just contradicted yourself


Banned because we all contradict ourselfs in the course of our life


----------



## dAVID_ (Feb 22, 2018)

fedehda said:


> Banned because being a grinch


banned because your like/post ratio is smaller than mine!


----------



## Dionicio3 (Feb 22, 2018)

dAVID_ said:


> banned because your like/post ratio is smaller than mine!


Banned because mine is better


----------



## supergamer368 (Feb 22, 2018)

Dionicio3 said:


> Banned because mine is better


Banned because mine is at a perfect balance right now


----------



## drenal (Feb 22, 2018)

supergamer368 said:


> Banned because mine is at a perfect balance right now


Banned because not anymore


----------



## supergamer368 (Feb 22, 2018)

drenal said:


> Banned because not anymore


banned because >:[


----------



## drenal (Feb 22, 2018)

supergamer368 said:


> banned because >:[


banned because I'm watching mythbusters right now


----------



## fedehda (Feb 22, 2018)

drenal said:


> banned because I'm watching mythbusters right now


Banned because I thought mythbusters finished some time ago


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 22, 2018)

fedehda said:


> Banned because I thought mythbusters finished some time ago


banned because it did


----------



## drenal (Feb 22, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because it did


Banned because they brought it back


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 22, 2018)

drenal said:


> Banned because they brought it back


banned because furry and not a furry


----------



## fedehda (Feb 22, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because furry and not a furry


Banned because I didn't know they brought back mythbusters


----------



## PrincessLillie (Feb 22, 2018)

fedehda said:


> Banned because I didn't know they brought back mythbusters


Banned because neither did I


----------



## drenal (Feb 22, 2018)

sks316 said:


> Banned because neither did I


Banned because the new MythBusters is trash anyways


----------



## PrincessLillie (Feb 22, 2018)

drenal said:


> Banned because the new MythBusters is trash anyways


Banned for watching trash


----------



## drenal (Feb 22, 2018)

sks316 said:


> Banned for watching trash


Banned because the old MythBusters isn't trash


----------



## PrincessLillie (Feb 22, 2018)

drenal said:


> Banned because the old MythBusters isn't trash


Banned because you're right


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 24, 2018)

Banned because Mewtwo isnt really a furry
it doesn't have fur


----------



## PrincessLillie (Feb 25, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> Banned because Mewtwo isnt really a furry
> it doesn't have fur


Banned because I never said Mewtwo was a furry


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 25, 2018)

sks316 said:


> Banned because I never said Mewtwo was a furry


banned because you still are in EoF (AKA FurryTemp


----------



## PrincessLillie (Feb 25, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because you still are in EoF (AKA FurryTemp


Banned because fuck you too


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 25, 2018)

sks316 said:


> Banned because fuck you *too*


banned because too?


----------



## PrincessLillie (Feb 25, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because too?


Banned because too.


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 25, 2018)

sks316 said:


> Banned because too.


banned because you said fuck you TOO, I'd like to know who was the first one


----------



## PrincessLillie (Feb 25, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because you said fuck you TOO, I'd like to know who was the first one


Banned because you were the first one lmao


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 25, 2018)

sks316 said:


> Banned because you were the first one lmao


banned for offending me


----------



## PrincessLillie (Feb 25, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> banned for offending me


Banned for offending me first


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 25, 2018)

sks316 said:


> Banned for offending me first


banned because i didnt


----------



## PrincessLillie (Feb 25, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because i didnt


Banned because yes you did


Noctosphere said:


> banned because you still are in EoF *(AKA FurryTemp*


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 25, 2018)

sks316 said:


> Banned because yes you did


banned because its the truth


----------



## PrincessLillie (Feb 25, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because its the truth


Banned because you haven't offered up evidence as to HOW this place is "FurryTemp"


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 25, 2018)

sks316 said:


> Banned because you haven't offered up evidence as to HOW this place is "FurryTemp"


banned because i dont need to, it just is
it's a fact


----------



## PrincessLillie (Feb 25, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because i dont need to, it just is
> it's a fact


Banned because without logical evidence I cannot believe you


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 25, 2018)

sks316 said:


> Banned because without logical evidence I cannot believe you


banned because I don't need logical evidence
It just is...

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 9, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because I don't need logical evidence
> It just is...
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


banned because i dont remember what that was for and am too lazy to click Page 3495

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

oh right^^
furrytemp^^


----------



## drenal (Mar 9, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because i dont remember what that was for and am too lazy to click Page 3495
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Banned for banning yourself


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 9, 2018)

drenal said:


> Banned for banning yourself


banned because you should try that too
it'S sooo relieving


----------



## drenal (Mar 9, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because you should try that too
> it'S sooo relieving


Banned because it doesn't seem like it would be


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 9, 2018)

drenal said:


> Banned because it doesn't seem like it would be


Banned for not even trying


----------



## drenal (Mar 9, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> Banned for not even trying


Banned because I don't want to try


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 9, 2018)

drenal said:


> Banned because I don't want to try


then banned for saying it'S not relieving without even trying


----------



## drenal (Mar 9, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> then banned for saying it'S not relieving without even trying


Banned because I didn't say it wasn't, I said that it seems like it wasnt


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 9, 2018)

drenal said:


> Banned because I didn't say it wasn't, I said that it seems like it wasnt


banned because its the same


----------



## drenal (Mar 9, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because its the same


Banned because no it isnt


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 13, 2018)

drenal said:


> Banned because no it isnt


banned because not a furry


----------



## drenal (Mar 13, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because not a furry


Banned because moon furry


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 13, 2018)

drenal said:


> Banned because moon furry


Banned because Moon Furry is furrier than Not a furry


----------



## drenal (Mar 13, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> Banned because Moon Furry is furrier than Not a furry


Banned because that's pretty obvious


----------



## Sonixier (Mar 14, 2018)

drenal said:


> Banned because that's pretty obvious


Banned because you have a cat as profile picture but you're not a furry.


----------



## PrincessLillie (Mar 14, 2018)

Sonixier said:


> Banned because you have a cat as profile picture but you're not a furry.


Banned because your profile picture is just a fucking lightning bolt


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 14, 2018)

sks316 said:


> Banned because your profile picture is just a fucking lightning bolt


Banned because your profile picture is just a fucking mewtwo


----------



## Sonixier (Mar 14, 2018)

sks316 said:


> Banned because your profile picture is just a fucking lightning bolt


Banned because you're wrong, it's the icon of Electroneum, a cryptocurrency


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 14, 2018)

Sonixier said:


> Banned because you're wrong, it's the icon of Electroneum, a cryptocurrency


youve been ninja'd


----------



## PrincessLillie (Mar 14, 2018)

Sonixier said:


> Banned because you're wrong, it's the icon of Electroneum, a cryptocurrency


Banned for being too late


----------



## Seliph (Mar 15, 2018)

sks316 said:


> Banned for being too late


Banned for having a profile picture of Mewtwo


----------



## drenal (Mar 15, 2018)

Seliph said:


> Banned for having a profile picture of Mewtwo


banned for not having a profile picture of mewtwo


----------



## dAVID_ (Mar 15, 2018)

sks316 said:


> Banned because neither did I


banned for using an outdated luigi hat


----------



## drenal (Mar 15, 2018)

dAVID_ said:


> banned for using an outdated luigi hat


banned for banning the wrong person


----------



## dAVID_ (Mar 15, 2018)

drenal said:


> banned for banning the wrong person


banned for being a fucking furry


----------



## drenal (Mar 15, 2018)

dAVID_ said:


> banned for being a fucking furry


banned for being wrong


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Mar 15, 2018)

Banned for still being back at it again at the Krispy Kreme.


----------



## dAVID_ (Mar 15, 2018)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> Banned for still being back at it again at the Krispy Kreme.


banned for having a screaming man in your pfp which is very violent and innapropiate


----------



## PrincessLillie (Mar 15, 2018)

dAVID_ said:


> banned for having a screaming man in your pfp which is very violent and innapropiate


Banned for having a JPEGgy avatar


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 15, 2018)

banned because same


----------



## drenal (Mar 15, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because same


Banned for not quoting anyone


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 15, 2018)

drenal said:


> Banned for not quoting anyone


banned because only furries are allowed to quote me
not half-furries like you


----------



## drenal (Mar 15, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because only furries are allowed to quote me
> not half-furries like you


Banned because I'm still gonna quote you


----------



## Owenge (Mar 15, 2018)

Banned for having 3497 pages of bullshit


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 15, 2018)

Owenge said:


> Banned for having 3497 pages of bullshit


banned for posting in page 3497


----------



## Owenge (Mar 15, 2018)

Banned for replying to a post on page 3497
@Noctosphere


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 15, 2018)

Owenge said:


> Banned for replying to a post on page 3497
> @Noctosphere


Banned for mentionning me


----------



## Owenge (Mar 15, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> Banned for mentionning me


Banned for being on this site longer then me

(slowly dies inside)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## PrincessLillie (Mar 15, 2018)

Owenge said:


> Banned for being on this site longer then me
> 
> (slowly dies inside)
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


Banned for merging posts


----------



## TomodachiDeath (Mar 15, 2018)

sks316 said:


> Banned for merging posts


Banned for not having Luigi as avatar


----------



## Dionicio3 (Mar 15, 2018)

@Spectral Blizzard should ban himself


Oh wait


----------



## TomodachiDeath (Mar 15, 2018)

Dionicio3 said:


> @Spectral Blizzard should ban himself
> 
> 
> Oh wait


savage


----------



## JellyPerson (Mar 16, 2018)

banned for being too logan paul


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Mar 16, 2018)

Banned for being too much of a Gorillaz fan.


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 17, 2018)

Banned because we almost reached page 3500
We need to prepare an epic ban for the ban #70000


----------



## GuardHouse (Mar 18, 2018)

your are banned for: armed robbery, sexual assault, grand theft auto and possession of fire arms


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 18, 2018)

GuardHouse said:


> your are banned for: armed robbery, sexual assault, grand theft auto and possession of fire arms


banned because
wel...
who the fuck are you?


----------



## GuardHouse (Mar 18, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because
> wel...
> who the fuck are you?


banned because one piece is shit


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 18, 2018)

GuardHouse said:


> banned because one piece is shit


banned for flamming freely
seriously, who the fuck are you


----------



## GuardHouse (Mar 18, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> banned for flamming freely
> seriously, who the fuck are you


a member of the forum that joined today. What else do you want me to say. I'm also kuem if you really care.

you are banned for idek i guess I'm a randy?


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 18, 2018)

GuardHouse said:


> a member of the forum that joined today. What else do you want me to say. I'm also kuem if you really care.
> 
> you are banned for idek i guess I'm a randy?


well I ban you to welcome you to gbatemp


----------



## GuardHouse (Mar 18, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> well I ban you to welcome you to gbatemp


thanks. For a second i thought you were my cousin because he's a member on here and is 24


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 18, 2018)

GuardHouse said:


> thanks. For a second i thought you were my cousin because he's a member on here and is 24


banned for having a cousin of 24yo like me
and who subscribed to gbatemp LIKE ME
AND...
AND...
AND...
WHO IS 24
*LIKE ME*


----------



## GuardHouse (Mar 18, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> banned for having a cousin of 24yo like me
> and who subscribed to gbatemp LIKE ME
> AND...
> AND...
> ...


banned for making me smile for a second just to realise you arn't my cousins. You have to same pc specs too


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 18, 2018)

GuardHouse said:


> banned for making me smile for a second just to realise you arn't my cousins. You have to same pc specs too


well, I doubt it
banned because I don't live in Albania


----------



## GuardHouse (Mar 18, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> well, I doubt it
> banned because I don't live in Albania


banned because i didn't mean to write Albania i meant to write USA.


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 18, 2018)

GuardHouse said:


> banned because i didn't mean to write Albania i meant to write USA.


banned for making a huge mistake XD


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 18, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> banned for making a huge mistake XD


You're banned for having your location disgust me.


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 18, 2018)

Titanica said:


> You're banned for having your location disgust me.


banned for not giving reason as to  why it disgust you


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 18, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> banned for not giving reason as to  why it disgust you


You're banned for being oblivious to why.


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 18, 2018)

Titanica said:


> You're banned for being oblivious to why.


banned because it's not, double banned for still not giving reason


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 18, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because it's not, double banned for still not giving reason


Banned because- you know what, forget it.

Banned for having a luigi cap on when it's not the year of luigi.


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 18, 2018)

Titanica said:


> Banned because- you know what, forget it.
> 
> Banned for having a luigi cap on when it's not the year of luigi.


banned because every year is the year of Luigi


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 18, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because every year is the year of Luigi


Banned because it's not the year of Luigi. It's the year of the Octoling!


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 18, 2018)

Titanica said:


> Banned because it's not the year of Luigi. It's the year of the Octoling!


banned because i dont care, it still is year of Luigi


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 18, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because i dont care, it still is year of Luigi


Banned for disrespecting Octolings!


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 18, 2018)

Titanica said:


> Banned for disrespecting Octolings!


banned for threatning gbatemp of a masas shooting


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 18, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> banned for threatning gbatemp of a masas shooting


Banned for taking emotes as a threat
Double banned for misinterpreting them


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 18, 2018)

banned just to remind everyone that we need an epic ban for the 70 000th ban that is coming soon


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 20, 2018)

banned because i feel lonely


----------



## drenal (Mar 21, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because i feel lonely


Banned for banning yourself


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 21, 2018)

drenal said:


> Banned for banning yourself


banned for banning me


----------



## drenal (Mar 21, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> banned for banning me


Banned for embedding an image


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 21, 2018)

drenal said:


> Banned for embedding an image


banned because i guiess you dontn know the refference, right?


----------



## drenal (Mar 21, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because i guiess you dontn know the refference, right?


Banned because I dont


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 21, 2018)

drenal said:


> Banned because I dont


banned for never playing Starcraft II


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 25, 2018)

I pre-unban myself because no one banned me for a long while


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 27, 2018)

pre-pre-unban myself for not being banned for even longer while


----------



## Larsenv (Mar 27, 2018)

Banned for triple posting.


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 28, 2018)

Larsenv said:


> Banned for triple posting.


Banned because I was pre unbanned


----------



## Larsenv (Mar 28, 2018)

Banned for quoting me, giving me a 2nd notification.


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 28, 2018)

Larsenv said:


> Banned for quoting me, giving me a 2nd notification.


Banned because we need some epic ban for the ban #70 000


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 1, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> Banned because we need some epic ban for the ban #70 000


Banned for not giving a good reason to ban.


----------



## ehayes427 (Apr 1, 2018)

Banned for being as mature as a 7th grader.


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 1, 2018)

johncenafan427 said:


> Banned for being as mature as a 7th grader.


Banned because there are no 7th grade in Quebec


----------



## jimmyj (Apr 2, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> Banned because there are no 7th grade in Quebec


Banned because there are no seventh grade in italy


----------



## ichidansan (Apr 3, 2018)

Banned because its been years since I last banned anyone.


----------



## jimmyj (Apr 3, 2018)

ichidansan said:


> Banned because its been years since I last banned anyone.


Banned because you should have been more active


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 3, 2018)

jimmyj said:


> Banned because you should have been more active


Banned because Luigi is always in the shadow of his brother Mario


----------



## Filo97 (Apr 3, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> Banned because Luigi is always in the shadow of his brother Mario


Banned because Link isn't Zelda


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 3, 2018)

Filo97 said:


> Banned because Link isn't Zelda


banned because I already know it
Double-banned because my kitty is a female and is named Zelda


----------



## Filo97 (Apr 3, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because I already know it
> Double-banned because my kitty is a female and is named Zelda


Banned because i know that and how could i have possibly known you knew that already?


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 3, 2018)

Filo97 said:


> Banned because i know that and how could i have possibly known you knew that already?


banned for assuming i didnt know


----------



## drenal (Apr 3, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> banned for assuming i didnt know


Banned for having a cat as your avatar


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 4, 2018)

drenal said:


> Banned for having a cat as your avatar


Banned because you too


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 5, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> Banned because you too



Banned for having a cat avatar when I remembered you more with a dog avatar.


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 5, 2018)

keven3477 said:


> Banned for having a cat avatar when I remembered you more with a dog avatar.


banned because we need some epic ban for the ban #70 000


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 5, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because we need some epic ban for the ban #70 000


Banned because I'm giving you the chance to be the 70000th post, don't let me down.


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 5, 2018)




----------



## ViolentRockstar (Apr 5, 2018)

^ banned for posting a gif


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 5, 2018)

ViolentRockstar said:


> ^ banned for posting a gif


banned for banning the 70 000th ban


----------



## drenal (Apr 5, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


>


Banned for not banning anyone. Double banned for taking that gif from Discord


----------



## Kingy (Apr 5, 2018)

Banned for having a pokemon as an avatar


----------



## drenal (Apr 5, 2018)

Kingy_ said:


> Banned for having a pokemon as an avatar


Banned for not having a Pokemon as your avatar


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 5, 2018)

drenal said:


> Banned for not having a Pokemon as your avatar


Banned because my avatar could be a pokemon
The only problem with her, is that she says meow, instead of "kitty"


----------



## Kingy (Apr 5, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> Banned because my avatar could be a pokemon
> The only problem with her, is that she says meow, instead of "kitty"


banned for talking about your cat way too much


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 5, 2018)

Kingy_ said:


> banned for talking about your cat way too much


banned because shes my kitty after all


----------



## drenal (Apr 5, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because shes my kitty after all


Banned because that doesn't matter


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 5, 2018)

drenal said:


> Banned because that doesn't matter


banned because you too, have a kitty as avatar
tl;dr : no u


----------



## Kingy (Apr 5, 2018)

banned for still not shutting up about your pussy


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 5, 2018)

Kingy_ said:


> banned for still not shutting up about your pussy


banned because shes a kitty, not a pussy


----------



## drenal (Apr 5, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because shes a kitty, not a pussy


Banned because she's both


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 5, 2018)

drenal said:


> Banned because she's both


BANNED


----------



## drenal (Apr 5, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> BANNED


Banned for not giving a reason


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 5, 2018)

drenal said:


> Banned for not giving a reason


Banned because it doesnt affect me, I already heard that one, im vaccinated


----------



## drenal (Apr 5, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> Banned because it doesnt affect me, I already heard that one, im vaccinated


Banned because it doesn't work that way


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 6, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


>


Banned for using a gif.


----------



## drenal (Apr 6, 2018)

Titanica said:


> Banned for using a gif.


Banned for banning the wrong person


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 7, 2018)

drenal said:


> Banned for banning the wrong person


Banned for making fun of my mistake


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 7, 2018)

Titanica said:


> Banned for making fun of my mistake


banned because you should make a R34 tetris movie


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 7, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because you should make a R34 tetris movie


Banned for suggesting such a thing.


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 7, 2018)

Titanica said:


> Banned for suggesting such a thing.


banned for not proposing to include mario in the movie


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 7, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> banned for not proposing to include mario in the movie


Banned because you need to stop.


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 7, 2018)

Titanica said:


> Banned because you need to stop.


banned because indeed, luigi could be good choice for this movie


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 7, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because indeed, luigi could be good choice for this movie


Banned because you really, REALLY need to stop.


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 7, 2018)

Titanica said:


> Banned because you really, REALLY need to stop.


what about peach and toad... mmmh
banned for having such a twisted mind


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 10, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> what about peach and toad... mmmh
> banned for having such a twisted mind


banned because...
wtf happened here?


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 10, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because...
> wtf happened here?


Banned for banning yourself for being...uh..y'know.


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 11, 2018)

Titanica said:


> Banned for banning yourself for being...uh..y'know.


banned because no, I dont know...


----------



## AdenTheThird (Apr 12, 2018)

You're banned for stealing my sphere.

You know, NOT YO SPHERE??? GET IT???


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 12, 2018)

AdenTheThird said:


> You're banned for stealing my sphere.
> 
> You know, NOT YO SPHERE??? GET IT???


banned because... well... no... 
just... no...


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 16, 2018)

Unbanned


----------



## AdenTheThird (Apr 16, 2018)

Banned because you don't laugh at my terrible jokes that barely make an ounce of sense...


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Apr 16, 2018)

Banned for spamming the Introductions subforum.


----------



## AdenTheThird (Apr 16, 2018)

Ouch. Sorry about that! Just trying to help the newbies, but I'm sorry if I'm spamming ):

I won't do it any more sorry


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 16, 2018)

AdenTheThird said:


> Ouch. Sorry about that! Just trying to help the newbies, but I'm sorry if I'm spamming ):
> 
> I won't do it any more sorry


banned for not banning anyone


----------



## Uumas (Apr 16, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> banned for not banning anyone


Banned for banning someone


----------



## AdenTheThird (Apr 16, 2018)

Uumas said:


> Banned for banning someone


Banned for banning someone who banned someone who wasn't banned but was banned


----------



## drenal (Apr 17, 2018)

AdenTheThird said:


> Banned for banning someone who banned someone who wasn't banned but was banned


Banned for being confusing


----------



## AdenTheThird (Apr 17, 2018)

drenal said:


> Banned for being confusing


Banned for banning me for being confusing-it's who I am. Get used to it.


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 17, 2018)

AdenTheThird said:


> Banned for banning me for being confusing-it's who I am. Get used to it.


You dont have a high enough post count to tell us to "deal with it" about yourself
Banned


----------



## AdenTheThird (Apr 17, 2018)

OOF banned for judging a user by their post count


----------



## ehayes427 (Apr 18, 2018)

Banned for being somewhere over the rainbow


----------



## AdenTheThird (Apr 18, 2018)

johncenafan427 said:


> Banned for being somewhere over the rainbow


Banned for liking my status and then publicly disputing it

EDIT: Oh wait you liked the table never mind
Still banned.


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 18, 2018)

Banned for not telling us who are AdenTheSecond and AdenTheFirst


----------



## AdenTheThird (Apr 18, 2018)

Banned for not telling us who Noctopyramid and Noctocube are


----------



## AJBauer (Apr 20, 2018)

Banned for having a tiny avatar.


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 20, 2018)

AJBauer said:


> Banned for having a tiny avatar.


banned for mocking Paul Blart

hes a nice guy lol


----------



## AdenTheThird (Apr 20, 2018)

I ban myself for not knowing who Paul Blart is

OOH PLOT TWIST


----------



## drenal (Apr 20, 2018)

AdenTheThird said:


> I ban myself for not knowing who Paul Blart is
> 
> OOH PLOT TWIST


Banned for not knowing who Lord Blart is.


----------



## AdenTheThird (Apr 20, 2018)

But... YOU CAN'T DO THAT!!


----------



## drenal (Apr 21, 2018)

AdenTheThird said:


> But... YOU CAN'T DO THAT!!


Banned for having Weedle as your avatar


----------



## AdenTheThird (Apr 21, 2018)

AAHHHH NOOOOO 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Banned for having Torracat as your avatar


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 21, 2018)

AdenTheThird said:


> AAHHHH NOOOOO
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> Banned for having Torracat as your avatar


banned because i though it was a litten


----------



## drenal (Apr 21, 2018)

AdenTheThird said:


> AAHHHH NOOOOO
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> Banned for having Torracat as your avatar


Banned because it is a litten not a torracat


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 21, 2018)

drenal said:


> Banned because it is a litten not a torracat


banned for being ninja'd


----------



## drenal (Apr 21, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> banned for being ninja'd


Banned for being a ninja


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 21, 2018)

drenal said:


> Banned for being a ninja


Banned for being a furry


----------



## Shaffy (Apr 21, 2018)

Banned for stole a name from a video game


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 21, 2018)

Shaffy said:


> Banned for stole a name from a video game


wtf?
When I google Noctosphere, all i get are my posts, images i posted online, mostly on gbatemp
I also get my account on Plex Support Service
and some other site i registred on
Banned for lying


----------



## Shaffy (Apr 21, 2018)

Banned for use smiley


----------



## AdenTheThird (Apr 22, 2018)

Shaffy said:


> Banned for stole a name from a video game


Bruh. 
Like, half of us get our names from video games.
Banned.


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 24, 2018)

AdenTheThird said:


> Bruh.
> Like, half of us get our names from video games.
> Banned.


Banned because no one has been banned for a while, and how unlucky are you
youre the one who gets banned


----------



## drenal (Apr 24, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> Banned because no one has been banned for a while, and how unlucky are you
> youre the one who gets banned


Banned because no u


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 24, 2018)

drenal said:


> Banned because no u


banned because furries dont say "no u"
they post pics that say it for them


----------



## drenal (Apr 24, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because furries dont say "no u"
> they post pics that say it for them


Banned because that means I'm not a furry then


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 24, 2018)

drenal said:


> Banned because that means I'm not a furry then


banned for leaving the club and making me sad


----------



## drenal (Apr 24, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> banned for leaving the club and making me sad


Banned because I don't care lol


----------



## Shaffy (Apr 24, 2018)

banned because that not really good


----------



## drenal (Apr 24, 2018)

Shaffy said:


> banned because that not really good


Banned for being banned (not)


----------



## Shaffy (Apr 24, 2018)

oh rip then


----------



## drenal (Apr 24, 2018)

Shaffy said:


> oh rip then


Banned for not banning anyone


----------



## Shaffy (Apr 24, 2018)

Banned for using the work "banned" too much


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 24, 2018)

Shaffy said:


> Banned for using the work "banned" too much


Banned because its actually the goal of that game to say "Banned"


----------



## AdenTheThird (Apr 24, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> Banned because its actually the goal of that game to say "Banned"


Banned for banning people way too much


----------



## drenal (Apr 24, 2018)

AdenTheThird said:


> Banned for banning people way too much


Banned for not banning enough people


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 24, 2018)

drenal said:


> Banned for not banning enough people


Unbanned because furry


----------



## drenal (Apr 24, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> Unbanned because furry


Banned because no u


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 25, 2018)

drenal said:


> Banned because no u


come on, I unbanned you for being a furry
You should accept it, no?
I mean, being unbanned by a Furry Lord is an honor, dont you think?
Anyway, you wont listen so... beanned


----------



## Shaffy (Apr 25, 2018)

*take a rocket launcher*


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 28, 2018)

Shaffy said:


> *take a rocket launcher*


banned for not banning anyone


----------



## Shaffy (Apr 29, 2018)

Banned for not being original


----------



## AdenTheThird (Apr 29, 2018)

Banned for changing your avatar picture too much


Shaffy said:


> Banned for not being original


Banned for changing your avatar too much


----------



## Shaffy (Apr 29, 2018)

You get banned for lying


----------



## AdenTheThird (Apr 30, 2018)

D: What?

Banned just because.


----------



## Shaffy (Apr 30, 2018)

Banned because because


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 30, 2018)

Shaffy said:


> Banned because because


banned for not being banned yet


----------



## Shaffy (Apr 30, 2018)

banned for banning people


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 30, 2018)

Shaffy said:


> banned for banning people


banned because your avatar is eyes rape


----------



## Shaffy (Apr 30, 2018)

banned because idc


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 30, 2018)

Shaffy said:


> banned because idc


banned for not caring about others
for being selfish


----------



## Shaffy (Apr 30, 2018)

banned because you


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 30, 2018)

Shaffy said:


> banned because you


banned because no u


----------



## Shaffy (Apr 30, 2018)

banned because i bet you cannot run dsi system settings on ur 3ds


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 30, 2018)

Shaffy said:


> banned because i bet you cannot run dsi system settings on ur 3ds


Banned because, well, why would i need to
seriously id like to know


----------



## Shaffy (Apr 30, 2018)

Banned because that cool


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 30, 2018)

Shaffy said:


> Banned because that cool


banned for having a REALLY low like/post ratio


----------



## Shaffy (Apr 30, 2018)

benned because ur old in that forum


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 30, 2018)

Shaffy said:


> benned because ur old in that forum


banned because I actually joined exactly one week before @VinsCool


----------



## Shaffy (Apr 30, 2018)

banned because ur old and u gave me a proof


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 30, 2018)

Shaffy said:


> banned because ur old and u gave me a proof


banned because im only 24


----------



## Shaffy (Apr 30, 2018)

banned because im younger


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 30, 2018)

Shaffy said:


> banned because im younger


banned because id like to know how old
because you might be banned for real since theres a minimal age for subscribing here


----------



## Shaffy (Apr 30, 2018)

banned because im 19


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 30, 2018)

Shaffy said:


> banned because im 19


banned for being underaged in usa for drinking alcohol


----------



## Shaffy (Apr 30, 2018)

Banned because in France i can


----------



## drenal (Apr 30, 2018)

Shaffy said:


> Banned because in France i can


Banned because this isn't France though


----------



## Shaffy (Apr 30, 2018)

banned because i dont really care


----------



## AdenTheThird (Apr 30, 2018)

Youre both banned for banning each other too much.


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 30, 2018)

AdenTheThird said:


> Youre both banned for banning each other too much.


Banned because theres a boy in the 100 called Aden
Hes like 10
And this forum is 13+
So this is a legit reason to ban you


----------



## AdenTheThird (Apr 30, 2018)

Banned because whats the 100?

Oh wait you mean the TV show? 

Banned because THAT IS NOT ME


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 30, 2018)

AdenTheThird said:


> Banned because whats the 100?
> 
> Oh wait you mean the TV show?
> 
> Banned because THAT IS NOT ME


banned for not watching the 100
seriously, its a great show
they just started s05


----------



## AdenTheThird (Apr 30, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> banned for not watching the 100
> seriously, its a great show
> they just started s05


Will check it out

Banned because you have more likes than posts.


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 30, 2018)

AdenTheThird said:


> Will check it out
> 
> Banned because you have more likes than posts.


banned for having less likes than posts


----------



## AdenTheThird (Apr 30, 2018)

yea... I walked right into that one.

Banned because you used the phrase´kitty named Zelda´ in both your location and avatar description
thatś poor grammar


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 30, 2018)

@Noctosphere you are permanently banned for tagging me here.


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 30, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> @Noctosphere you are permanently banned for tagging me here.


I did? 
When?
Banned btw


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 30, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> I did?
> When?
> Banned btw





Noctosphere said:


> banned because I actually joined exactly one week before @VinsCool


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 30, 2018)

Tsk, you quote me from a very old page
Banned for necroquoting


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 30, 2018)

Banned for implying that a notification from today is old.


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 30, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> Banned for implying that a notification from today is old.
> 
> View attachment 121884


Banned because its just an honor to ban a furry lord who banned himself for april,s fool


----------



## RedoLane (Apr 30, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> Banned because its just an honor to ban a furry lord who banned himself for april,s fool


banned because a cat is on a higher level than a human like me(FOR NOW)


----------



## Noctosphere (May 1, 2018)

RedoLane said:


> banned because a cat is on a higher level than a human like me(FOR NOW)


banned because
well...
k...
no u...


----------



## AdenTheThird (May 1, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because
> well...
> k...
> no u...


Banned for using too many abbreviations


----------



## RedoLane (May 1, 2018)

AdenTheThird said:


> Banned for using too many abbreviations


banned for having a waaaay too small profile pic.


----------



## AdenTheThird (May 1, 2018)

RedoLane said:


> banned for having a waaaay too small profile pic.


Banned for having an upsi down profile pic


----------



## RedoLane (May 1, 2018)

AdenTheThird said:


> Banned for having an upsi down profile pic


banned for not realizing the original source is upside down to begin with!


----------



## AdenTheThird (May 1, 2018)

RedoLane said:


> banned for not realizing the original source is upside down to begin with!


Banned for roasting me


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (May 2, 2018)

Banned for Weedle.


----------



## Deleted User (May 2, 2018)

Banned for being an Addict


----------



## Noctosphere (May 2, 2018)

Titanica said:


> Banned for being an Addict


Banned for being as mature as a seventh grader


----------



## Deleted User (May 2, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> Banned for being as mature as a seventh grader


Banned because someone has already banned me for that.


----------



## Noctosphere (May 2, 2018)

Titanica said:


> Banned because someone has already banned me for that.


Banned because whatever the hell we want
(like if you get the reference)


----------



## Deleted User (May 2, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> Banned because whatever the hell we want
> (like if you get the reference)


Banned because I don't get it.


----------



## Noctosphere (May 2, 2018)

Titanica said:


> Banned because I don't get it.


Banned for not watching The 100


----------



## Deleted User (May 2, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> Banned for not watching The 100


Banned because I don't care what the 100 is


----------



## Noctosphere (May 2, 2018)

Titanica said:


> Banned because I don't care what the 100 is


Banned because you really should watch that tv show


----------



## Deleted User (May 2, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> Banned because you really should watch that tv show


Banned because TV is dying


----------



## Noctosphere (May 2, 2018)

Titanica said:


> Banned because TV is dying


Banned because I only watch TV for news, rest of my "tv" is on plex


----------



## Deleted User (May 2, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> Banned because I only watch TV for news, rest of my "tv" is on plex


Banned for watching TV news


----------



## Noctosphere (May 2, 2018)

Titanica said:


> Banned for watching TV news



banned for being rude


----------



## Deleted User (May 2, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> banned for being rude


I apologize for being rude. I just got so sucked into banning you that I forgot my manners. I apologize from the bottom of my heart and promise to never ever say another offensive thing to you in my entire life. Sorry for disappointing you and hurting your feelings.

Also, banned.


----------



## Noctosphere (May 2, 2018)

Titanica said:


> I apologize for being rude. I just got so sucked into banning you that I forgot my manners. I apologize from the bottom of my heart and promise to never ever say another offensive thing to you in my entire life. Sorry for disappointing you and hurting your feelings.
> 
> Also, banned.


banned for apologizing


----------



## Deleted User (May 2, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> banned for apologizing


Banned for stabbing my apology in the back.


----------



## drenal (May 2, 2018)

Banned because ur gay lol


----------



## Deleted User (May 2, 2018)

drenal said:


> Banned because ur gay lol


Banned because I am not gay, but I don't understand how that is a reason to ban me. Is it wrong to be gay? I really hate those jokes and would appreciate it if you would never make a gay joke again.


----------



## RedoLane (May 2, 2018)

Titanica said:


> Banned because I am not gay, but I don't understand how that is a reason to ban me. Is it wrong to be gay? I really hate those jokes and would appreciate it if you would never make a gay joke again.


Double-Banned for banning the same person for 4 times straight.


----------



## Deleted User (May 2, 2018)

RedoLane said:


> Double-Banned for banning the same person for 5 times straight.


Banned for not banning me because I'm above you


----------



## RedoLane (May 2, 2018)

Titanica said:


> Banned for not banning me because I'm above you


banned again for not realizing the "edit" button exists.


----------



## Deleted User (May 2, 2018)

RedoLane said:


> banned again for not realizing the "edit" button exists.


Banned because I know it exists


----------



## RedoLane (May 2, 2018)

Titanica said:


> Banned because I know it exists


banned because you die in Infinity War.


----------



## Deleted User (May 2, 2018)

RedoLane said:


> banned because you die in Infinity War.


Banned because you brought up Infinity War for no reason.


----------



## AdenTheThird (May 2, 2018)

Titanica said:


> Banned because you brought up Infinity War for no reason.


Banned for discouraging randomness


----------



## Noctosphere (May 2, 2018)

AdenTheThird said:


> Banned for discouraging randomness


banned because tiny weedle


----------



## AdenTheThird (May 2, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because tiny weedle


Banned because that is not okay


----------



## keven3477 (May 3, 2018)

AdenTheThird said:


> Banned because that is not okay


Banned for being a fanatic.


----------



## Noctosphere (May 3, 2018)

keven3477 said:


> Banned for being a fanatic.


Banned because i want lemonade now


----------



## keven3477 (May 3, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> Banned because i want lemonade now


Banned for the same reason.


----------



## AdenTheThird (May 3, 2018)

keven3477 said:


> Banned for the same reason.


Banned because Red Robin freckled Lemonade is way better


----------



## Deleted User (May 3, 2018)

AdenTheThird said:


> Banned because Red Robin freckled Lemonade is way better


Banned because water is way better


----------



## Noctosphere (May 3, 2018)

Titanica said:


> Banned because water is way better


Banned because it truly is


----------



## Deleted User (May 3, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> Banned because it truly is


Banned for agreeing


----------



## AdenTheThird (May 3, 2018)

Banned because ur right ):


----------



## keven3477 (May 3, 2018)

AdenTheThird said:


> Banned because ur right ):


Banned for not being left.


----------



## oofio (May 3, 2018)

keven3477 said:


> Banned for not being left.


banned for not being ambidextrous


----------



## keven3477 (May 3, 2018)

oofio said:


> banned for not being ambidextrous


Banned for profile picture of chiaki. (best danganronpa girl)


----------



## oofio (May 3, 2018)

keven3477 said:


> Banned for profile picture of chiaki. (best danganronpa girl)


banned because I agree


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (May 3, 2018)

Banned for thinking Chiaki is best DR girl.


----------



## Deleted User (May 4, 2018)

ElyosOfTheAbyss said:


> Banned for thinking Chiaki is best DR girl.


Banned because you're all wrong.


----------



## Noctosphere (May 4, 2018)

Titanica said:


> Banned because you're all wrong.


Banned because i had a baby sitter in my childhood who had a cat named pikachu
And damn, this cat wasnt even blond...
Now i blame you for this
Thats why i ban you


----------



## Deleted User (May 4, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> Banned because i had a baby sitter in my childhood who had a cat named pikachu
> And damn, this cat wasnt even blond...
> Now i blame you for this
> Thats why i ban you


What did I do?! Banned for accusing me!


----------



## Noctosphere (May 4, 2018)

Titanica said:


> What did I do?! Banned for accusing me!


oh you did nothing wrong, but I still blame you for this
Plus, that baby sitter forced me to share my gameboy with other childs
I only had one cartridge that time, pokemon gold
It'S the kind of game you dont share...
oh and btw, beanned


----------



## Deleted User (May 4, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> oh you did nothing wrong, but I still blame you for this
> Plus, that baby sitter forced me to share my gameboy with other childs
> I only had one cartridge that time, pokemon gold
> It'S the kind of game you dont share...
> oh and btw, beanned


Banned for still blaming me and for beaning me instead of banning me.


----------



## Noctosphere (May 4, 2018)

Titanica said:


> Banned for still blaming me and for beaning me instead of banning me.


Banned for feeling targeted
I also blame @VinsCool @Lilith Valentine and @Foxi4 , the 3 gods of gbatemp


----------



## Deleted User (May 4, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> Banned for feeling targeted
> I also blame @VinsCool @Lilith Valentine and @Foxi4 , the 3 gods of gbatemp


Banned for blaming the 3 gods of GBAtemp and for banning me.


----------



## The Catboy (May 4, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> Banned for feeling targeted
> I also blame @VinsCool @Lilith Valentine and @Foxi4 , the 3 gods of gbatemp


*Banned for blaming the 3 Gods*


----------



## Deleted User (May 4, 2018)

Lilith Valentine said:


> *Banned for blaming the 3 Gods*


Banned for skipping my post and copying my reason.


----------



## Noctosphere (May 4, 2018)

Lilith Valentine said:


> *Banned for blaming the 3 Gods*


banned for being ninjad

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Titanica said:


> Banned for skipping my post and copying my reason.


banned for ninjaing me as well


----------



## Deleted User (May 4, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> banned for being ninjad
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Banned for double banning


----------



## Noctosphere (May 4, 2018)

Titanica said:


> Banned for double banning


banned because


----------



## The Catboy (May 4, 2018)

Titanica said:


> Banned for skipping my post and copying my reason.


Banned for attempting to ban a deity! ;O; you best be crying now!


----------



## Deleted User (May 4, 2018)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Banned for attempting to ban a deity! ;O; you best be crying now!


Banned because ScubaSteve doesn't exist anymore for some reason and I blame you. (Go to page on of this if you don't get.)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Lilith Valentine said:


> Banned for attempting to ban a deity! ;O; you best be crying now!


Also banned for skipping more posts.


----------



## The Catboy (May 4, 2018)

*Banning anyone above this post! Fite me!*


----------



## Deleted User (May 4, 2018)

Lilith Valentine said:


> *Banning anyone above this post! Fite me!*


Banned for banning yourself.


----------



## The Catboy (May 4, 2018)

Titanica said:


> Banned for banning yourself.


Banned for not reading my post, I said "anyone," not everyone. I wasn't above my own post, I was on another page, which also means my other post would be page wise below that post.


----------



## Deleted User (May 4, 2018)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Banned for not reading my post, I said "anyone," not everyone. I wasn't above my own post, I was on another page, which also means my other post would be page wise below that post.


Banned because your previous post IS above your post. Also, banned for not specifying "anyone"


----------



## The Catboy (May 4, 2018)

Titanica said:


> Banned because your previous post IS above your post. Also, banned for not specifying "anyone"


Banned and I am burning down your house, with lemons!


----------



## Deleted User (May 4, 2018)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Banned and I am burning down your house, with lemons!


Nice Portal reference.

Uh...banned?


----------



## The Catboy (May 4, 2018)

Titanica said:


> Nice Portal reference.
> 
> Uh...banned?


Banned because this is why I am a Temper Goddess ;O;


----------



## Deleted User (May 4, 2018)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Banned because this is why I am a Temper God ;O;


Banned because I am confused. If you are a Temper god, what makes me and the moderators/admins?


----------



## The Catboy (May 4, 2018)

Titanica said:


> Banned because I am confused. If you are a Temper god, what makes me and the moderators/admins?


Banned for being a normie


----------



## Noctosphere (May 4, 2018)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Banned for being a normie


BANNED FOR BEING... cute


----------



## Deleted User (May 4, 2018)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Banned for being a normie


Banned for only answering half of my question, and also that answer is not correct. People that- actually wait.

https://gbatemp.net/entry/how-to-not-be-a-normie.14377/

Read up.


----------



## The Catboy (May 4, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> BANNED FOR BEING... cute


same


Titanica said:


> Banned for only answering half of my question, and also that answer is not correct. People that- actually wait.
> 
> https://gbatemp.net/entry/how-to-not-be-a-normie.14377/
> 
> Read up.


Banned because jokes on you! I can't read!


----------



## Deleted User (May 4, 2018)

Lilith Valentine said:


> same
> 
> Banned because jokes on you! I can't read!


Banned for lying, you can read. I know it. You are reading right now.

Also, quit being lazy and Read Up.


----------



## The Catboy (May 4, 2018)

Titanica said:


> Banned for lying, you can read. I know it. You are reading right now.
> 
> Also, quit being lazy and Read Up.


Banned for thinking a wolf-husky has the ability to read and thus not realizing how silly you really look!


----------



## Noctosphere (May 4, 2018)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Banned for thinking a wolf-husky has the ability to read and thus not realizing how silly you really look!


banned because i really cant figure where your arms start and end
maybe the lower part shown is her elbow and her hands are on her neck?
or...
well, your left shoulder seems a bit high compared to the head
so... yea,... banned...


----------



## Deleted User (May 7, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because i really cant figure where your arms start and end
> maybe the lower part shown is her elbow and her hands are on her neck?
> or...
> well, your left shoulder seems a bit high compared to the head
> so... yea,... banned...


Banned for making me laugh my head off


----------



## Noctosphere (May 7, 2018)

Titanica said:


> Banned for making me laugh my head off


banned because lilith gave me the full picture and now i understand her pic


----------



## Deleted User (May 7, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because lilith gave me the full picture and now i understand her pic


Banned because I wanna see it.


----------



## Noctosphere (May 7, 2018)

Titanica said:


> Banned because I wanna see it.


banned because I'm not the owner of the pics, ask @Lilith Valentine


----------



## Deleted User (May 7, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because I'm not the owner of the pics, ask @Lilith Valentine


Banned for refusing me.


----------



## The Catboy (May 7, 2018)

Titanica said:


> Banned for refusing me.


Banned because it's actually really easy to be found and I've posted it on several sites, including publicly on my facebook.
Side note, there's not NSFW about the image. Her pose isn't revealing, it's just not very modest.


----------



## Deleted User (May 7, 2018)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Banned because it's actually really easy to be found and I've posted it on several sites, including publicly on my facebook.
> Side note, there's not NSFW about the image. Her pose isn't revealing, it's just not very modest.


Banned because I don't want to go on Facebook. I've seen enough there already.


----------



## The Catboy (May 7, 2018)

Titanica said:


> Banned because I don't want to go on Facebook. I've seen enough there already.


Well it's posted so banned for not putting effort into searching for the image!


----------



## Deleted User (May 7, 2018)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Well it's posted so banned for not putting effort into searching for the image!


Banned for calling me lazy.


----------



## The Catboy (May 7, 2018)

Titanica said:


> Banned for calling me lazy.


Banned for being lazy!


----------



## Deleted User (May 7, 2018)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Banned for being lazy!


Banned for calling my post calling you out for calling me lazy lazy.


----------



## Noctosphere (May 7, 2018)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Banned for being lazy!


hey lilith, when I google Lilith Valentine, I get pics of your character yes, but I also get lot of succubus pics
were you a succubus in previous life?
btw banned


----------



## Deleted User (May 7, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> hey lilith, when I google Lilith Valentine, I get pics of your character yes, but I also get lot of succubus pics
> were you a succubus in previous life?
> btw banned


Banned for skipping me. STOP SKIPPING ME!


----------



## The Catboy (May 7, 2018)

Titanica said:


> Banned for calling my post calling you out for calling me lazy lazy.


same


Noctosphere said:


> hey lilith, when I google Lilith Valentine, I get pics of your character yes, but I also get lot of succubus pics
> were you a succubus in previous life?
> btw banned


Banned because Lilith is actually named after the Biblical character and first wife of Adam, Lilith. She left Eden because she didn't want to be subservient to Adam and wanted to have sex on top. She became the first succubus and is seen as an icon of female sexuality and independence on the Left Hand Path.


----------



## Deleted User (May 7, 2018)

Lilith Valentine said:


> same
> 
> Banned because Lilith is actually named after the Biblical character and first wife of Adam, Lilith. She left Eden because she didn't want to be subservient to Adam and wanted to have sex on top. She became the first succubus and is seen as an icon of female sexuality and independence on the Left Hand Path.


Banned for double banning.

Also, wtf?


----------



## Noctosphere (May 7, 2018)

Titanica said:


> Banned for double banning.
> 
> Also, wtf?


banned cuz heres lilith


----------



## Deleted User (May 7, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> banned cuz heres lilith


Banned because stop


----------



## The Catboy (May 7, 2018)

Titanica said:


> Banned for double banning.
> 
> Also, wtf?


Banned, she was named by @WeedZ and @Sonic Angel Knight
https://gbatemp.net/entry/so-why-the-change-to-lilith.12856/


----------



## Deleted User (May 7, 2018)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Banned, she was named by @WeedZ
> https://gbatemp.net/entry/so-why-the-change-to-lilith.12856/


Banned for skipping posts, AGAIN.


----------



## Noctosphere (May 7, 2018)

Titanica said:


> Banned because stop


banned for not telling what to stop


Lilith Valentine said:


> Banned, she was named by @WeedZ
> https://gbatemp.net/entry/so-why-the-change-to-lilith.12856/


banned because ninja

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Titanica said:


> Banned for skipping posts, AGAIN.


banned for ninjaing me


----------



## Deleted User (May 7, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> banned for not telling what to stop
> 
> banned because ninja


BANNED FOR DOUBLE BANNING. STOP SKIPPING POSTS AND DOUBLE BANNING.


----------



## The Catboy (May 7, 2018)

Banned because fuck this is getting overwhelming! I shall make my disappearance.


----------



## Deleted User (May 7, 2018)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Banned because fuck this is getting overwhelming! I shall make my disappearance.


Banned because your leaving me.


----------



## Noctosphere (May 7, 2018)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Banned because fuck this is getting overwhelming! I shall make my disappearance.


BANNED BECAUSE THE ULTIMATE SUCCUBUS IS BO DENNIS

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Titanica said:


> Banned because your leaving me.


banned for ninjaing me again


----------



## Deleted User (May 7, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> BANNED BECAUSE THE ULTIMATE SUCCUBUS IS BO DENNIS
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Banned because you need to...
*
Stop

SKIPPING

POSTS!

Edit: BANNED FOR DOUBLE BANNING AS WELL!*


----------



## Noctosphere (May 7, 2018)

Titanica said:


> Banned because you need to...
> *
> Stop
> 
> ...


banned for thinking it can be otherwise when we are 3 active poster


----------



## Deleted User (May 7, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> banned for thinking it can be otherwise when we are 3 active poster


Banned because I didn't understand a word you just said. Besides banned.


----------



## Noctosphere (May 7, 2018)

Titanica said:


> Banned because I didn't understand a word you just said. Besides banned.


banned for thinking USA are Earth
-.-


----------



## Deleted User (May 7, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> banned for thinking USA are Earth
> -.-


Banned because I give up on humanity.


----------



## Deleted User (May 7, 2018)

Titanica said:


> Banned because I give up on humanity.


Banned because you havent given up on the universe yet


----------



## Noctosphere (May 7, 2018)

Eix said:


> Banned because you havent given up on the universe yet


banned for photoshoping your avatar and hide all the hot skin


----------



## Deleted User (May 7, 2018)

Eix said:


> Banned because you havent given up on the universe yet


Banned because yeah.


----------



## Noctosphere (May 7, 2018)

Titanica said:


> Banned because yeah.


banned for skiping


----------



## Deleted User (May 7, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> banned for skiping


Oops.

Banned?


----------



## Deleted User (May 7, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> banned for photoshoping your avatar and hide all the hot skin


Banned because i dont own a copy of photoshop


----------



## Noctosphere (May 7, 2018)

Eix said:


> Banned because i dont own a copy of photoshop


banned for gimping it then?


----------



## Deleted User (May 7, 2018)

Eix said:


> Banned because i dont own a copy of photoshop


Banned for not owning a copy of photoshop.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Noctosphere said:


> banned for gimping it then?


God damn it you're making me look like a hypocrit.

Banned for doing that.


----------



## Noctosphere (May 7, 2018)

Titanica said:


> Banned for not owning a copy of photoshop.


...
banned


----------



## Deleted User (May 7, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> banned for gimping it then?


Banned for not using gimp to draw your pfp


----------



## Deleted User (May 7, 2018)

Eix said:


> Banned for not using gimp to draw your pfp


Banned for not using Gmod to make your pfp.


----------



## Noctosphere (May 7, 2018)

Titanica said:


> Banned for not using Gmod to make your pfp.


banned for being the female version of that ship that sinked
whats its name already  ???


----------



## Deleted User (May 7, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> banned for being the female version of that ship that sinked
> whats its name already  ???


Banned because huh?


----------



## keven3477 (May 8, 2018)

Titanica said:


> Banned because huh?


Banned for not understanding the previous ban.


----------



## Deleted User (May 8, 2018)

keven3477 said:


> Banned for not understanding the previous ban.


Banned because it made no sense.


----------



## Noctosphere (May 8, 2018)

Titanica said:


> Banned because it made no sense.


banned because Titanica is the female version of Titanic
omg... do i really need to explain everything?


----------



## keven3477 (May 8, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because Titanica is the female version of Titanic
> omg... do i really need to explain everything?


Banned for not explaining it well enough.


----------



## Deleted User (May 8, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because Titanica is the female version of Titanic
> omg... do i really need to explain everything?


Banned because no.

Also, the Titanic is technically already a female.


----------



## keven3477 (May 8, 2018)

Titanica said:


> Banned because no.
> 
> Also, the Titanic is technically already a female.


Banned for not banning me.


----------



## Deleted User (May 8, 2018)

keven3477 said:


> Banned for not banning me.


Banned because we posted at the same time.


----------



## Noctosphere (May 8, 2018)

Titanica said:


> Banned because we posted at the same time.


banned because I havent


----------



## Deleted User (May 8, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because I havent


Banned because yeah.


----------



## drenal (May 9, 2018)

Titanica said:


> Banned because yeah.


Banned because I'm about to go to sleep


----------



## Noctosphere (May 9, 2018)

banned because page 3513


----------



## Deleted User (May 9, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because page 3513


Banned for not quoting Drenal.


----------



## drenal (May 9, 2018)

Titanica said:


> Banned for not quoting Drenal.


Banned for quoting Noctosphere


----------



## Noctosphere (May 9, 2018)

drenal said:


> Banned for quoting Noctosphere


banned for quoting Titanica
hes not worth it...


----------



## drenal (May 9, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> banned for quoting Titanica
> hes not worth it...


Banned for quoting me


----------



## Noctosphere (May 9, 2018)

drenal said:


> Banned for quoting me


Banned for quoting me


----------



## Deleted User (May 9, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> Banned for quoting me


Banned for quoting at all.


----------



## Deleted User (May 9, 2018)

Titanica said:


> Banned for quoting at all.


Banned for breaking the chain


----------



## snails1221 (May 9, 2018)

Eix said:


> Banned for breaking the chain


^banned for having an anime PFP


----------



## Deleted User (May 9, 2018)

snails1221 said:


> ^banned for having an anime PFP


Banned for having a weird pfp.


----------



## Deleted User (May 9, 2018)

snails1221 said:


> ^banned for having an anime PFP


Banned for mistaking a drawing based on Plutia from the game for a drawing of Plutia from the anime


Titanica said:


> Banned for having a weird pfp.


Banned cuz ur mom gay


----------



## dAVID_ (May 9, 2018)

Eix said:


> Banned for mistaking a drawing based on Plutia from the game for a drawing of Plutia from the anime
> 
> Banned cuz ur mom gay


banned for being a weeb


----------



## Deleted User (May 9, 2018)

dAVID_ said:


> banned for being a weeb


Banned for discrimination baised on personal intrests


----------



## AdenTheThird (May 9, 2018)

Banned because no ones replied to this thread for too long


----------



## snails1221 (May 9, 2018)

AdenTheThird said:


> Banned because no ones replied to this thread for too long


Banned for having an avatar that's too small


----------



## AdenTheThird (May 9, 2018)

BANNED FOR BEING THE MILLIONTH PERSON TO SAY THAT


----------



## Noctosphere (May 9, 2018)

AdenTheThird said:


> BANNED FOR BEING THE MILLIONTH PERSON TO SAY THAT


There isnt even a million of members on temp
Banned for lying


----------



## AdenTheThird (May 9, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> There isnt even a million of members on temp
> Banned for lying


Banned for not recognizing sarcasm


----------



## keven3477 (May 10, 2018)

AdenTheThird said:


> Banned for not recognizing sarcasm


Banned for having a white empty background.


----------



## oofio (May 10, 2018)

Titanica said:


> Banned for having a weird pfp.


banned for having an even weirder pfp

yes skipping all those post was intentional


----------



## Deleted User (May 10, 2018)

oofio said:


> banned for having an even weirder pfp


Banned for skipping tons of posts.

Also, it's not weird. It has meaning. Read my profile info.


----------



## AdenTheThird (May 10, 2018)

Titanica said:


> Banned for skipping tons of posts.
> 
> Also, it's not weird. It has meaning. Read my profile info.


Banned because you pop up on this thread way too often


----------



## Deleted User (May 10, 2018)

AdenTheThird said:


> Banned because you pop up on this thread way too often


Banned because I am keeping this thread alive!


----------



## oofio (May 10, 2018)

Titanica said:


> Banned because I am keeping this thread alive!


banned for not keeping it dead


----------



## Deleted User (May 10, 2018)

oofio said:


> banned for not keeping it dead


Banned because this thread must last forever.


----------



## oofio (May 10, 2018)

Titanica said:


> Banned because this thread must last forever.


banned because thats impossible


----------



## Deleted User (May 10, 2018)

oofio said:


> banned because thats impossible


Banned because what I meant is that I want this thread to last until this site dies.


----------



## Noctosphere (May 12, 2018)

Titanica said:


> Banned because what I meant is that I want this thread to last until this site dies.


Banned for not being banned for 3 days...


----------



## Deleted User (May 12, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> Banned for not being banned for 3 days...


Banned because I was on a streak for not being banned.


----------



## Noctosphere (May 12, 2018)

Titanica said:


> Banned because I was on a streak for not being banned.


banned because your streak was at 0 at the moment


----------



## Deleted User (May 12, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because your streak was at 0 at the moment


Banned because dammit.


----------



## oofio (May 12, 2018)

Titanica said:


> Banned because dammit.


banned for cussing this is a christian thread


----------



## Deleted User (May 12, 2018)

oofio said:


> banned for cussing this is a christian thread


Banned because I'm christian.


----------



## Noctosphere (May 12, 2018)

Titanica said:


> Banned because I'm christian.


banned because not anymore


----------



## Deleted User (May 12, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because not anymore


Banned because I still am Christian.


----------



## Noctosphere (May 12, 2018)

Titanica said:


> Banned because I still am Christian.


banned because I said : "Not anymore"


----------



## Deleted User (May 12, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because I said : "Not anymore"


Banned because I still am Christian.


----------



## Noctosphere (May 12, 2018)

Titanica said:


> Banned because I still am Christian.


Banned for making little furry Jesus angry


----------



## Deleted User (May 12, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> Banned for making little furry Jesus angry


Banned because I still am Christian.


----------



## Noctosphere (May 12, 2018)

Titanica said:


> Banned because I still am Christian.


banned for making christianity not christianity anymore


----------



## Deleted User (May 12, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> banned for making christianity not christianity anymore


Banned because I still am Christian.


----------



## Noctosphere (May 12, 2018)

Titanica said:


> Banned because I still am Christian.


banned because this is redundant
Rebanned because i'm done for today
Rerebanned if you say you are still christian


----------



## Deleted User (May 12, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because this is redundant
> Rebanned because i'm done for today
> Rerebanned if you say you are still christian


Banned because you're insulting my religion.


----------



## AdenTheThird (May 12, 2018)

Titanica said:


> Banned because you're insulting my religion.


Banned because I am Christian as well and people are offended too easily


----------



## Deleted User (May 12, 2018)

AdenTheThird said:


> Banned because I am Christian as well and people are offended too easily


Banned because I was kidding


----------



## AdenTheThird (May 12, 2018)

Titanica said:


> Banned because I was kidding


Banned for kidding


----------



## Deleted User (May 12, 2018)

AdenTheThird said:


> Banned for kidding


Banned for being a Weedle Fanatic


----------



## AdenTheThird (May 12, 2018)

Titanica said:


> Banned for being a Weedle Fanatic


Banned because you are depressed and I make people feel depressed for insulting my avatar


----------



## Deleted User (May 12, 2018)

AdenTheThird said:


> Banned because you are depressed and I make people feel depressed for insulting my avatar


Banned because you're right.


----------



## AdenTheThird (May 12, 2018)

Titanica said:


> Banned because you're right.


Banned because yes I am!!


----------



## Deleted User (May 12, 2018)

AdenTheThird said:


> Banned because yes I am!!


Banned because you are.


----------



## AdenTheThird (May 12, 2018)

Titanica said:


> Banned because you are.


Banned because this can turn into a loop and I don't like loops


----------



## Deleted User (May 12, 2018)

AdenTheThird said:


> Banned because this can turn into a loop and I don't like loops


Banned because centripetal force.


----------



## AdenTheThird (May 12, 2018)

Titanica said:


> Banned because centripetal force.


Banned because you fell off


----------



## Deleted User (May 12, 2018)

AdenTheThird said:


> Banned because you fell off


Banned because help


----------



## AdenTheThird (May 12, 2018)

Titanica said:


> Banned because help


Banned because no.


----------



## Deleted User (May 12, 2018)

AdenTheThird said:


> Banned because no.


Banned for refusing me


----------



## AdenTheThird (May 12, 2018)

Titanica said:


> Banned for refusing me


Banned because you're not worth helping


----------



## Deleted User (May 12, 2018)

AdenTheThird said:


> Banned because you're not worth helping


Banned because I knew you'd say that.


----------



## AdenTheThird (May 12, 2018)

Titanica said:


> Banned because I knew you'd say that.


Banned for predicting me


----------



## Deleted User (May 12, 2018)

AdenTheThird said:


> Banned for predicting me


Banned because I want my suffering to end already


----------



## AdenTheThird (May 12, 2018)

Titanica said:


> Banned because I want my suffering to end already


Banned because this is an anti-suicidal thread


----------



## Deleted User (May 12, 2018)

AdenTheThird said:


> Banned because this is an anti-suicidal thread


Banned because I wasn't being suicidal :/


----------



## AdenTheThird (May 12, 2018)

Titanica said:


> Banned because I wasn't being suicidal :/


Banned because... umm...



this is awkward...


----------



## Deleted User (May 12, 2018)

AdenTheThird said:


> Banned because... umm...
> 
> 
> 
> this is awkward...


Banned for starting this awkwardness.


----------



## oofio (May 13, 2018)

Titanica said:


> Banned for starting this awkwardness.


banned for being a part of it


----------



## Deleted User (May 13, 2018)

oofio said:


> banned for being a part of it


Banned for joinning it.


----------



## Noctosphere (May 13, 2018)

Banned because kirby isnt mario's friend


----------



## Deleted User (May 13, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> Banned because kirby isnt mario's friend


Banned because that's not the point of my pfp.

Also, they technically are. In Super Smash Bros Brawl, Subspace Emissary: Kirby and Mario become quick allies after the first fight in the mode.

Double banned for being wrong.


----------



## Noctosphere (May 13, 2018)

Titanica said:


> Banned because that's not the point of my pfp.
> 
> Also, they technically are. In Super Smash Bros Brawl, Subspace Emissary: Kirby and Mario become quick allies after the first fight in the mode.
> 
> Double banned for being wrong.


banned for being right


----------



## Deleted User (May 13, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> banned for being right


Banned because haha


----------



## Noctosphere (May 13, 2018)

Titanica said:


> Banned because haha


banned because i just realised something
allies doesnt always mean friends


----------



## Deleted User (May 13, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because i just realised something
> allies doesnt always mean friends


Banned because Kirby was extremely friendly with Mario during this adventure. They even shook hands with each other, showing a bond.


----------



## Noctosphere (May 13, 2018)

Titanica said:


> Banned because Kirby was extremely friendly with Mario during this adventure. They even shook hands with each other, showing a bond.


Banned because shaking hands means nothing
It only means they are allies, not friends


----------



## Deleted User (May 13, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> Banned because shaking hands means nothing
> It only means they are allies, not friends


Banned because in my pfp, it's not trying to show that Kirby and Mario are friends. It's supposed to show what I'm playing mostly right now. It currently is Kirby.


----------



## Noctosphere (May 13, 2018)

Titanica said:


> Banned because in my pfp, it's not trying to show that Kirby and Mario are friends. It's supposed to show what I'm playing mostly right now. It currently is Kirby.


i see...
well... unbanned

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Titanica said:


> Banned because in my pfp, it's not trying to show that Kirby and Mario are friends. It's supposed to show what I'm playing mostly right now. It currently is Kirby.


just realised, is that dark yoshi behind?


----------



## Deleted User (May 13, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> i see...
> well... unbanned
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> ...


Banned for not banning me.

Also, yes. That's a dark yoshi.


----------



## Noctosphere (May 13, 2018)

Titanica said:


> Banned for not banning me.
> 
> Also, yes. That's a dark yoshi.


banned because now that i noticed that dark yoshi... i cant...
I cant unsee its creepyness...


----------



## Deleted User (May 13, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because now that i noticed that dark yoshi... i cant...
> I cant unsee its creepyness...


Banned for being creeped out by a yoshi XD


----------



## AdenTheThird (May 14, 2018)

Banned from changing your profile from as mature to as depressed to as insane as a seventh grader. I've been around them. They don't do much.


----------



## Deleted User (May 14, 2018)

AdenTheThird said:


> Banned from changing your profile from as mature to as depressed to as insane as a seventh grader. I've been around them. They don't do much.


Banned because seventh graders are usually very upset and depressed or insane. You probably haven't spent much time around them.


----------



## AdenTheThird (May 14, 2018)

Titanica said:


> Banned because seventh graders are usually very upset and depressed or insane. You probably haven't spent much time around them.


Banned because I wasn't as a seventh grader ):<


----------



## Deleted User (May 14, 2018)

AdenTheThird said:


> Banned because I wasn't as a seventh grader ):<


Banned because neither was I but that doesn't change others. :/


----------



## AdenTheThird (May 14, 2018)

Titanica said:


> Banned because neither was I but that doesn't change others. :/


Banned because I'm going to be a real jerk here and say I don't care about others.


----------



## Deleted User (May 15, 2018)

AdenTheThird said:


> Banned because I'm going to be a real jerk here and say I don't care about others.


Banned for being a huge shithead.


----------



## AdenTheThird (May 15, 2018)

Titanica said:


> Banned for being a huge shithead.


Banned for banning me for being myself!


----------



## Noctosphere (May 15, 2018)

AdenTheThird said:


> Banned for banning me for being myself!


banned for tiny avatar with a huge white background


----------



## AdenTheThird (May 15, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> banned for tiny avatar with a huge white background


stop SAYING that!!



banned btw


----------



## Noctosphere (May 15, 2018)

AdenTheThird said:


> stop SAYING that!!
> 
> 
> 
> banned btw


banned because


AdenTheThird said:


> BANNED FOR BEING THE MILLIONTH PERSON TO SAY THAT


apparently, i'm the million and first to say that


----------



## AdenTheThird (May 15, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because
> 
> apparently, i'm the million and first to say that


banned for quoting a post I made long ago


----------



## Deleted User (May 15, 2018)

AdenTheThird said:


> banned for quoting a post I made long ago


Banned because Nocto is right.


----------



## AdenTheThird (May 15, 2018)

Banned because you can't agree with someone you are constantly banning!


----------



## Deleted User (May 15, 2018)

AdenTheThird said:


> Banned because you can't agree with someone you are constantly banning!


Banned because I can


----------



## Noctosphere (May 15, 2018)

AdenTheThird said:


> banned for quoting a post I made long ago


banned because it was just 5 days ago lol


----------



## oofio (May 18, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because it was just 5 days ago lol


banned because not anymore


----------



## Deleted User (May 18, 2018)

oofio said:


> banned because not anymore


I guess you could say that that ban was harsh. OOF.

Oh fuck, wrong thread. Banned for giving candy in a van.


----------



## Noctosphere (May 18, 2018)

Titanica said:


> I guess you could say that that ban was harsh. OOF.
> 
> Oh fuck, wrong thread. Banned for giving candy in a van.


banned for banning @oofio 
hey free candy are nice


----------



## Deleted User (May 18, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> banned for banning @oofio
> hey free candy are nice


Banned for using improper grammar.

"Candy are nice"


----------



## oofio (May 18, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> banned for banning @oofio
> hey free candy are nice


want some ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## Deleted User (May 18, 2018)

oofio said:


> want some ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


BANNED FOR SKIPPING POSTS


----------



## oofio (May 18, 2018)

Titanica said:


> BANNED FOR SKIPPING POSTS


banned for banning for an overused reason


----------



## Deleted User (May 18, 2018)

oofio said:


> banned for banning for an overused reason


Banned for still skipping posts.


----------



## Noctosphere (May 18, 2018)

oofio said:


> want some ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


yes please^^


----------



## Deleted User (May 18, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> yes please^^


Banned for also skipping posts.


----------



## oofio (May 18, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> yes please^^


banned for trying to get candy from a random stranger on the interwebs


----------



## Noctosphere (May 18, 2018)

oofio said:


> banned for trying to get candy from a random stranger on the interwebs


Lol, banned for giving false hope


----------



## Deleted User (May 18, 2018)

oofio said:


> banned for trying to get candy from a random stranger on the interwebs


Banned because you keep skipping posts and for offering random candy.


----------



## Noctosphere (May 18, 2018)

Titanica said:


> Banned because you keep skipping posts and for offering random candy.


Banned for skiposting


----------



## Deleted User (May 18, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> Banned for skiposting


Banned for turning this around on me.


----------



## oofio (May 18, 2018)

Titanica said:


> Banned because you keep skipping posts and for offering random candy.


banned because im still doing it


----------



## Deleted User (May 18, 2018)

oofio said:


> banned because im still doing it


AGHH Stop skipping posts!!!!


----------



## AdenTheThird (May 18, 2018)

Banned for not banning someone in your last post


----------



## Deleted User (May 18, 2018)

AdenTheThird said:


> Banned for not banning someone in your last post


Banned for not quoting my posts.


----------



## AdenTheThird (May 18, 2018)

Banned because


----------



## oofio (May 18, 2018)

AdenTheThird said:


> Banned because


banned for having weedle as pfp and not caterpie


----------



## Noctosphere (May 18, 2018)

oofio said:


> banned for having weedle as pfp and not caterpie


banned for banning him for not having a caterpie
Weedle isnt a problem, but the fact that it is so small compared to the background, thats the problem


----------



## Deleted User (May 18, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> banned for banning him for not having a caterpie
> Weedle isnt a problem, but the fact that it is so small compared to the background, thats the problem


Banned because your kitty didn't TRI to FORCE himself to be with you.

lol


----------



## Noctosphere (May 18, 2018)

Titanica said:


> Banned because your kitty didn't TRI to FORCE himself to be with you.
> 
> lol


banned because she cant drive to go to me
sadly 
also, I dont drive either
I'm autistic, have tourette syndrome and i have focus deficiancy
I might be a danger on the road lol


----------



## drenal (May 18, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because she cant drive to go to me
> sadly
> also, I dont drive either
> I'm autistic, have tourette syndrome and i have focus deficiancy
> I might be a danger on the road lol


Banned because oh, hi mark


----------



## Noctosphere (May 18, 2018)

drenal said:


> Banned because oh, hi mark


Banned because I don't know who is that Mark


----------



## AdenTheThird (May 19, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> Banned because I don't know who is that Mark


Banned because your old picture was way better


----------



## Noctosphere (May 19, 2018)

AdenTheThird said:


> Banned because your old picture was way better


banned for being like the fourth to say that today


----------



## AdenTheThird (May 19, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> banned for being like the fourth to say that today


Banned for not putting 2 and 2 together


----------



## Noctosphere (May 19, 2018)

AdenTheThird said:


> Banned for not putting 2 and 2 together


banned for not reading my profile post


----------



## AdenTheThird (May 19, 2018)

Banned for actually making a very good point...


----------



## Inthescene (May 20, 2018)

Banned for noooone pawsting her in almot a day.


----------



## jimmyj (May 20, 2018)

Inthescene said:


> Banned for noooone pawsting her in almot a day.


banned because you are still just a "new comer"


----------



## Inthescene (May 20, 2018)

Banned because looking up _that iso site _brings up _*that iso site *_so we need to find a new term.


----------



## jimmyj (May 20, 2018)

Inthescene said:


> Banned because looking up _that iso site _brings up _*that iso site *_so we need to find a new term.


banned because how is that related to me?


----------



## Inthescene (May 20, 2018)

jimmyj said:


> banned because how is that related to me?


Banned because it doesn't have to be


----------



## jimmyj (May 20, 2018)

Inthescene said:


> Banned because it doesn't have to be


banned because it has to be,read the rules


----------



## Inthescene (May 20, 2018)

Banned because look: Let's say that this is a game where you make the person who posted before you *banned for any reason*, as long as others can see it.


----------



## keven3477 (May 22, 2018)

Inthescene said:


> Banned because look: Let's say that this is a game where you make the person who posted before you *banned for any reason*, as long as others can see it.


Banned for having your profile picture show the minutes until you are unbanned from smash.


----------



## Inthescene (May 22, 2018)

Banned because that's how many minutes I'm gonna ban you right now.


----------



## bennyman123abc (May 23, 2018)

Banned for making no God damned sense


----------



## PrincessLillie (May 23, 2018)

Banned because oh hi Ben


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (May 23, 2018)

^ banned for taking away my freedom to post whatever letters I want


----------



## PrincessLillie (May 23, 2018)

Banned for not posting H.


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (May 23, 2018)

Banned for overusing big H images and wasting people’s data.


----------



## PrincessLillie (May 23, 2018)

Banned for no u.


----------



## Deleted User (May 23, 2018)

sks316 said:


> Banned for no u.


Banned because I haven't banned anyone in a while.


----------



## Noctosphere (May 23, 2018)

Titanica said:


> Banned because I haven't banned anyone in a while.


banned cuz i havent either lol


----------



## Deleted User (May 23, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> banned cuz i havent either lol


Banned for getting rid of Zelda and replacing it with...that...


----------



## Noctosphere (May 23, 2018)

Titanica said:


> Banned for getting rid of Zelda and replacing it with...that...


banned because THAT is hot as hell


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (May 23, 2018)

banned because [insert generic somewhat mean furry remark here]


----------



## Noctosphere (May 23, 2018)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> banned because [insert generic somewhat mean furry remark here]


You nintendo switch will be the 4th to banned
I WILL MAKE SURE OF IT


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (May 23, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> You nintendo switch will be the 4th to banned
> I WILL MAKE SURE OF IT


banned because I don't even go online on my switch HA and also it's on 4.1.0 AND i haven't run any homebrew HA


----------



## Noctosphere (May 23, 2018)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> banned because I don't even go online on my switch HA and also it's on 4.1.0 AND i haven't run any homebrew HA


Banned because still, ill ban it


----------



## Zach9o9 (May 25, 2018)

Banned for lack of cowbell.


----------



## Noctosphere (May 25, 2018)

Zach9o9 said:


> Banned for lack of cowbell.


Banned because... wut?


----------



## Deleted-351540 (May 27, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> Banned because... wut?


Banned for not knowing we need MOAR COWBELL!!!
COWBELL SOLO!


----------



## Noctosphere (May 30, 2018)

Banned because I love boobs like I love my cheese wizz pot
the bigger the better


----------



## Deleted User (May 30, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> Banned because... wut?


Banned because Cowbell! >


----------



## oofio (Jun 1, 2018)

Titanica said:


> Banned because Cowbell! >


banned for being as insane as a 7th grader and and not depressed


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 1, 2018)

oofio said:


> banned for being as insane as a 7th grader and and not depressed


Banned because I'm depressed in my heart.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 1, 2018)

Titanica said:


> Banned because I'm depressed in my heart.


Banned because depression is a brain problem, not heart


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 1, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> Banned because depression is a brain problem, not heart


Banned because fuck science.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 1, 2018)

Titanica said:


> Banned because fuck science.


Banned because i dont like science that much
Not to the point of fucking it lol


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 1, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> Banned because i dont like science that much
> Not to the point of fucking it lol


Banned because yeah


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jun 1, 2018)

Titanica said:


> Banned because yeah


Banned because no


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 1, 2018)

sks316 said:


> Banned because no


banned because mlp


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 1, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because mlp


Unbanned because you're right.


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jun 1, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because mlp


Banned because if you'd actually give the show a fair chance, you'd see it's pretty good.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 1, 2018)

sks316 said:


> Banned because if you'd actually give the show a fair chance, you'd see it's pretty good.


Banned because I did and it's annoying.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 1, 2018)

sks316 said:


> Banned because if you'd actually give the show a fair chance, you'd see it's pretty good.


Banned for not understanding the point of this thread


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 1, 2018)

Banned for skipping my post.


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jun 1, 2018)

Dionicio3 said:


> Banned for not understanding the point of this thread


Banned because yes I do and you banned the wrong person


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 1, 2018)

sks316 said:


> Banned because yes I do and you banned the wrong person


Banned for skipping post.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 1, 2018)

Titanica said:


> Banned for skipping post.


Banned because no one likes you


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 1, 2018)

Dionicio3 said:


> Banned because no one likes you


Banned for not telling something I don't know.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 2, 2018)

Titanica said:


> Banned for not telling something I don't know.


Banned because people would like you much more if you were a furry


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 2, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> Banned because people would like you much more if you were a furry


Banned because people would hate me even more if I was one.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 2, 2018)

Titanica said:


> Banned because people would hate me even more if I was one.


banned for not understanding how FurryTemp works
shame on you


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 2, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> banned for not understanding how FurryTemp works
> shame on you


Banned because this isn't FurryTemp, this is GBAtemp.


----------



## oofio (Jun 2, 2018)

Titanica said:


> Banned because this isn't FurryTemp, this is GBAtemp.


banned because we hosted gba roms but it was temporary


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 2, 2018)

oofio said:


> banned because we hosted gba roms but it was temporary


banned because you forgot to say that now we host furries


----------



## oofio (Jun 2, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because you forgot to say that now we host furries


banned because we host not just furries, but shitposters


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 2, 2018)

oofio said:


> banned because we host not just furries, but shitposters


banned because I'm both


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Jun 2, 2018)

Banned for being Titanica

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

banned because OH FUCK i didn't realize this thread had another page

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

^that ban was referring to banning me


----------



## Navonod (Jun 2, 2018)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> Banned for being Titanica
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Banned for double banning.

This is like GBAtemps most successful forum post.


----------



## oofio (Jun 3, 2018)

DrGreed said:


> Banned for double banning.
> 
> This is like GBAtemps most successful forum post.


banned for having rowlet in your pfp and not poplio


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 3, 2018)

oofio said:


> banned for having rowlet in your pfp and not poplio


Banned for not having a username like OOFio without a roblox avatar


----------



## oofio (Jun 3, 2018)

Titanica said:


> Banned for not having a username like OOFio without a roblox avatar


banned for not having the titanic sinking in your pfp


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 3, 2018)

oofio said:


> banned for not having the titanic sinking in your pfp


Banned because that was clever.


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Jun 3, 2018)

oofio said:


> banned for having rowlet in your pfp and not poplio


Banned because LITTEN FFFFFTTTTTTTWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!’nnnn


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 3, 2018)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> Banned because LITTEN FFFFFTTTTTTTWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!’nnnn


Banned because you aren't @drenal


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Jun 3, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> Banned because you aren't @drenal


I BANNe d because IS


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 3, 2018)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> I BANNe d because IS


banned because wut?
I am
You are
He/She/it is
We are
They are


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Jun 3, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because wut?
> I am
> You are
> He/She/it is
> ...


It was autocorrect - Banned because idc


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 3, 2018)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> It was autocorrect - Banned because idc


banned for having autocorrect on.


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Jun 3, 2018)

Titanica said:


> banned for having autocorrect on.


banned because it's an iphone I don't know how to turn it off


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 3, 2018)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> banned because it's an iphone I don't know how to turn it off


Banned for being too lazy to search on google


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 3, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> Banned for being too lazy to search on google


Banned because Zelda is eventually going to die and you won't be with Zelda forever.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 3, 2018)

Titanica said:


> Banned because Zelda is eventually going to die and you won't be with Zelda forever.


Banned for being mean to me


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 3, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> Banned for being mean to me


Banned because the truth hurts.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 3, 2018)

Titanica said:


> Banned because the truth hurts.


banned for being right


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Jun 3, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> banned for being right


Banned for not crying tears of joy. Sadness is ILLEGAL!


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 3, 2018)

WiiHomebrew+Snes said:


> Banned for not crying tears of joy. Sadness is ILLEGAL!


Banned because sadness is a part of life.


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Jun 3, 2018)

Titanica said:


> Banned because sadness is a part of life.


Banned for not realizing I don't have a life. ;_; <--- those are definitely joyful


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 3, 2018)

WiiHomebrew+Snes said:


> Banned for not realizing I don't have a life. ;_; <--- those are definitely joyful


banned for loling me


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 3, 2018)

WiiHomebrew+Snes said:


> Banned for not realizing I don't have a life. ;_; <--- those are definitely joyful


Banned because you have a life, if you didn't then you'd be dead.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 3, 2018)

Titanica said:


> Banned because you have a life, if you didn't then you'd be dead.


banned because youve been ninjad


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Jun 3, 2018)

Titanica said:


> Banned because you have a life, if you didn't then you'd be dead.


Banned for Banning me after @Noctosphere did. EDIT: aack! double ninja!


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 3, 2018)

WiiHomebrew+Snes said:


> Banned for Banning me after @Noctosphere did.


Banned because we both banned you at about the same time soooo


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 3, 2018)

WiiHomebrew+Snes said:


> Banned for Banning me after @Noctosphere did.


banned for being ninjad too

damn


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Jun 3, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> banned for being ninjad too
> 
> damn


banned for 3 ninjas in a row


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 3, 2018)

banned because  then


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Jun 3, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because  then


Banned for not being comprehensible to the average moron


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Jun 4, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> Banned for being too lazy to search on google


banned for failing to detect my sarcasm im not that stupid


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Jun 4, 2018)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> banned for failing to detect my sarcasm im not that stupid


banned for banning someone's post from a the top of the page.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 4, 2018)

WiiHomebrew+Snes said:


> banned for banning someone's post from a the top of the page.


banned because I start a new page


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Jun 4, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because I start a new page


banned for banning someone based on your actions


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Jun 4, 2018)

BANNed for banning someone


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 4, 2018)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> BANNed for banning someone


Banned for capitalising the first 4 letters and for banning him for an uncreative reason


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Jun 4, 2018)

Dionicio3 said:


> Banned for capitalising the first 4 letters and for banning him for an uncreative reason


Banned because it was phone lag dammit

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Also banned because maybe I hid a message in there but you’re too caught up with presumptions to notice it.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 4, 2018)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> Banned because it was phone lag dammit
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> Also banned because maybe I hid a message in there but you’re too caught up with presumptions to notice it.


Banned because there is no hidden mesage


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Jun 4, 2018)

Dionicio3 said:


> Banned because there is no hidden mesage


Banned because So? There could have been one


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 4, 2018)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> Banned because So? There could have been one


Banned because I could have been looking at you through your window at the time of posting this


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Jun 4, 2018)

Dionicio3 said:


> Banned because I could have been looking at you through your window at the time of posting this


Banned because the curtains are closed and I don’t hear anyone and I doubt that you would come up here from Hollychester (or whatever that place is called - some California towns have weird names)


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 4, 2018)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> Banned because the curtains are closed and I don’t hear anyone and I doubt that you would come up here from Hollychester (or whatever that place is called - some California towns have weird names)


Banned because its litteraly right under my name and join date, and every state has weird names


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Jun 4, 2018)

Dionicio3 said:


> Banned because its litteraly right under my name and join date, and every state has weird names


Banned because I’m on mobile and it’s not obvious. Also I’m going to sleep now so I’ll respond tomorrow.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 4, 2018)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> Banned because I’m on mobile and it’s not obvious. Also I’m going to sleep now so I’ll respond tomorrow.


Banned because no one cares


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Jun 4, 2018)

Dionicio3 said:


> Banned because no one cares


Banned for being uncaring


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Jun 4, 2018)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> Banned for being uncaring


Banned for slander.


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Jun 4, 2018)

WiiHomebrew+Snes said:


> Banned for slander.


Banned because that't not slander.


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Jun 4, 2018)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> Banned because that't not slander.


banned because yes it is, you ruined their reputation of being a caring person ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Jun 4, 2018)

WiiHomebrew+Snes said:


> banned because yes it is, you ruined their reputation of being a caring person ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


banned for using leneny


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Jun 4, 2018)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> banned for using leneny


banned for not spelling lenny correctly. it's spelled like this ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Jun 4, 2018)

WiiHomebrew+Snes said:


> banned for not spelling lenny correctly. it's spelled like this ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


banned because I don't care and it was a typo

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



ScuberSteve said:


> You are banned for having a spoiler in your sig.


Banned for not being a member (?????)


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Jun 4, 2018)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> banned because I don't care and it was a typo
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Banned for hypocrisy (saying you don't care when you called out someone for not caring before) and double posting.


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Jun 4, 2018)

WiiHomebrew+Snes said:


> Banned for hypocrisy (saying you don't care when you called out someone for not caring before) and double posting.


banned because I can do this
--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
heh


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Jun 4, 2018)

banned for excessive double posting.


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Jun 4, 2018)

WiiHomebrew+Snes said:


> banned for excessive double posting.


banned because that's not a double post - i just inserted the text that shows up when you double post.


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Jun 4, 2018)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> banned because that's not a double post - i just inserted the text that shows up when you double post.


banned for faking a double post.


----------



## drenal (Jun 4, 2018)

Banned because your snes controller is wearing a Christmas hat


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Jun 4, 2018)

drenal said:


> Banned because your snes controller is wearing a Christmas hat


banned because it's a Hanukkah hat


----------



## drenal (Jun 4, 2018)

WiiHomebrew+Snes said:


> banned because it's a Hanukkah hat


banned because it looks like a Christmas hat


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 4, 2018)

drenal said:


> banned because it looks like a Christmas hat


Banned because both of our avatar have the same looķs


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 4, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> Banned because both of our avatar have the same looķs


Banned because they don't


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 4, 2018)

Dionicio3 said:


> Banned because they don't


banned because they do


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 5, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because they do


Banned because you're dumb


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Jun 5, 2018)

Dionicio3 said:


> Banned because you're dumb


Banned because dumb is improper grammar. smartn't is the correct term


----------



## drenal (Jun 5, 2018)

WiiHomebrew+Snes said:


> Banned because dumb is improper grammar. smartn't is the correct term


Banned because you're smartn't


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Jun 5, 2018)

WiiHomebrew+Snes said:


> banned for faking a double post.


banned because I wasn't faking it - i clearly said, "look what I can do," I didn't say "hahahah im double posting a ton"

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



drenal said:


> Banned because you're smartn't


banned because clearly neither of you aren't smart, unfortunately


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Jun 5, 2018)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> banned because I wasn't faking it - i clearly said, "look what I can do," I didn't say "hahahah im double posting a ton"
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


banned for thinking what you say is what you do, double banning people in previous posts, and more hypocrisy


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Jun 5, 2018)

WiiHomebrew+Snes said:


> banned for thinking what you say is what you do, double banning people in previous posts, and more hypocrisy


banned for providing too many reasons


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Jun 5, 2018)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> banned for providing too many reasons


Banned because providing multiple reasons makes someone more banworthy


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Jun 6, 2018)

WiiHomebrew+Snes said:


> Banned because providing multiple reasons makes someone more banworthy


Banned because not necessarily here.


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Jun 6, 2018)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> Banned because not necessarily here.


Banned because providing multiple reasons not making someone more banworthy is just backwards.


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Jun 6, 2018)

WiiHomebrew+Snes said:


> Banned because providing multiple reasons not making someone more banworthy is just backwards.


Banned for carrying this on far too long


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Jun 6, 2018)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> Banned for carrying this on far too long


Banned because this has been going on for 3525 pages, I've carried it on for a fraction of that


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 6, 2018)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> Banned for carrying this on far too long


Banned because "Carry on my wayward son..."


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Jun 6, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> Banned because "Carry on my wayward son..."


Banned because there'll be peace when you are done


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 6, 2018)

WiiHomebrew+Snes said:


> Banned because there'll be peace when you are done


banned because I watch Supernatural


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Jun 6, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because I watch Supernatural


banned for banning someone else because of what you do


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Jun 7, 2018)

Banned because what just even happened...?


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Jun 7, 2018)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> Banned because what just even happened...?


Banned for questioning.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 7, 2018)

WiiHomebrew+Snes said:


> Banned for questioning.


Banned for not realising that "Carry on my wayward son..." was a reference to Supernatural in my case
Yea, at the last episode of each season, they start with a recap of the season on that music lol


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Jun 7, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> Banned for not realising that "Carry on my wayward son..." was a reference to Supernatural in my case
> Yea, at the last episode of each season, they start with a recap of the season on that music lol


Banned for continuing to bring up “Supernatural”


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 7, 2018)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> Banned for continuing to bring up “Supernatural”


Banned because I still love that show


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Jun 7, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> Banned because I still love that show


Banned because the source of the reference is always better. i. e. yes roundabout.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 14, 2018)

banned for not being banned for a week


----------



## baretbh (Jun 14, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> banned for not being banned for a week


Banned for meowing too loudly


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 14, 2018)

baretbh said:


> Banned for meowing too loudly


banned because i dont meow
Zelda does


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Jun 15, 2018)

baretbh said:


> Banned for meowing too loudly


Banned because meowing is not a problem- it’s so cute!


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 15, 2018)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> Banned because meowing is not a problem- it’s so cute!


Banned because I can make her meow on command


----------



## dAVID_ (Jun 15, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> Banned because I can make her meow on command


banned for being a fucking furry


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 15, 2018)

dAVID_ said:


> banned for being a fucking furry


Banned for not being a fucking furry


----------



## HamBone41801 (Jun 16, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> Banned for not being a fucking furry


Banned for having a cat as your avatar.


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Jun 17, 2018)

Banned because 1. You assholes have no proof he’s a furry, and 2. You can’t ban me for that! That’s a great thing!


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 17, 2018)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> Banned because 1. You assholes have no proof he’s a furry, and 2. You can’t ban me for that! That’s a great thing!


banned cuz... wut?


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Jun 17, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> banned cuz... wut?


Banned for providing an inadequate ban reason.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 17, 2018)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> Banned for providing an inadequate ban reason.


well, I dont understand your previous ban
oh and btw
banned


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Jun 17, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> well, I dont understand your previous ban
> oh and btw
> banned


B& for being uncool and just saying “banned” instead of b& (thanks ihaveamac for that btw).


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 17, 2018)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> B& for being uncool and just saying “banned” instead of b& (thanks ihaveamac for that btw).


Gr8 b8 m8.
I r8 8/8
But still, i ban yoi


----------



## Darth Meteos (Jun 19, 2018)

banned for having a cat when i don't have a cat give me a cat fuck why no cat *FUCK*


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Jun 19, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> Gr8 b8 m8.
> I r8 8/8
> But still, i ban yoi


Banned for overusing 8

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Darth Meteos said:


> banned for having a cat when i don't have a cat give me a cat fuck why no cat *FUCK*


Banned for using too big of a text size


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 19, 2018)

Banned because I changed of kitty pic


----------



## Stecker8 (Jun 21, 2018)

Banned for being a GBAtemp Patron


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 21, 2018)

Stecker8 said:


> Banned for being a GBAtemp Patron


Banned for not supporting our forum


----------



## oofio (Jun 21, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> Banned for not supporting our forum


banned for almost reaching level 8


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 21, 2018)

oofio said:


> banned for almost reaching level 8


Banned for not supporting our forum


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 22, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> Banned for not supporting our forum


Banned for having your warning level back in orange
thanks @Issac ^^


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 22, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> Banned for having your warning level back in orange
> thanks @Issac ^^


Banned for breaking rules on the forum you "support"


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 22, 2018)

Dionicio3 said:


> Banned for breaking rules on the forum you "support"


banned because you too... once... or twice...
maybe... i think.. well... you know...
right...?


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 22, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because you too... once... or twice...
> maybe... i think.. well... you know...
> right...?


Banned for yours being in orange


----------



## lytro (Jun 23, 2018)

Dionicio3 said:


> Banned for yours being in orange


Banned for posting cringy stuff


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 23, 2018)

lytro said:


> Banned for posting cringy stuff


Banned for having joycons in your sig


----------



## oofio (Jun 23, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> Banned for having joycons in your sig


banned for having one piece in your sig


----------



## VzUh (Jun 26, 2018)

oofio said:


> banned for having one piece in your sig


banned for using windows


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 27, 2018)

VzUh said:


> banned for using windows


banned because
<<<<<Zelda said so


----------



## oofio (Jun 27, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because
> <<<<<Zelda said so


banned because
<<<<<Mudkip said so


----------



## Rabbid4240 (Jun 28, 2018)

^^^banned because I feel like it


----------



## oofio (Jun 28, 2018)

SexySpai said:


> ^^^banned because I feel like it


banned because that spy is not sexy


----------



## TheMooX (Jun 28, 2018)

Banned for the goof. Yo!


----------



## Rabbid4240 (Jun 28, 2018)

oofio said:


> banned because that spy is not sexy


Banned for spelling it right. and hurting my feelings


----------



## VzUh (Jun 28, 2018)

SexySpai said:


> Banned for spelling it right. and hurting my feelings


Banned for not using capital letter after the dot


----------



## Rabbid4240 (Jun 28, 2018)

VzUh said:


> Banned for not using capital letter after the dot


Banned for being a Grammer Nazi


----------



## VzUh (Jun 28, 2018)

SexySpai said:


> Banned for being a Grammer Nazi


Banned for too much capital letters


----------



## Rabbid4240 (Jun 28, 2018)

VzUh said:


> Banned for too much capital letters


Banned for being a grammer Nazi again.


----------



## Sniperlusti (Jun 28, 2018)

^Banned for judging someone.


----------



## Rabbid4240 (Jun 28, 2018)

Sniperlusti said:


> ^Banned for judging someone.


Banned for not making sense.


----------



## Sniperlusti (Jun 28, 2018)

SexySpai said:


> Banned for not making sense.


Banned for something idk.


----------



## oofio (Jun 28, 2018)

SexySpai said:


> Banned for not making sense.


banned for also not making sense


----------



## Rabbid4240 (Jun 28, 2018)

Sniperlusti said:


> Banned for something idk.


Banned for running out of ideas.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



oofio said:


> banned for also not making sense


Banned for plagiarizing my reazon.


----------



## VzUh (Jun 28, 2018)

SexySpai said:


> Banned for running out of ideas.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Banned for double banning


----------



## Rabbid4240 (Jun 28, 2018)

VzUh said:


> Banned for double banning


Banned because there's nothing wrong with double banning.


----------



## Flame (Jun 28, 2018)

SexySpai said:


> Banned because there's nothing wrong with double banning.



banned cause your are too sexy to handle.


----------



## VzUh (Jun 29, 2018)

Flame said:


> banned cause your are too sexy to handle.


Banned because of almost 10 years on the forum


----------



## pistone (Jun 29, 2018)

VzUh said:


> Banned because of almost 10 years on the forum


banned because im back


----------



## Rabbid4240 (Jun 29, 2018)

pistone said:


> banned because im back


Banned bacause i'm unwatching this thread.


----------



## pistone (Jun 29, 2018)

SexySpai said:


> Banned bacause i'm unwatching this thread.


banned because we got lucky


----------



## Rabbid4240 (Jun 29, 2018)

pistone said:


> banned because we got lucky


banned because that's rude.


----------



## pistone (Jun 29, 2018)

SexySpai said:


> banned because that's rude.


banned because im sorry


----------



## Rabbid4240 (Jun 29, 2018)

pistone said:


> banned because im sorry


banned because it's fine.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 29, 2018)

SexySpai said:


> banned because it's fine.


banned because i'm not sorry


----------



## Rabbid4240 (Jun 29, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because i'm not sorry


banned because oof


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 29, 2018)

SexySpai said:


> banned because oof


banned because eof*


----------



## Rabbid4240 (Jun 29, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because eof*


banned because of unnecessary correction.


----------



## VzUh (Jun 29, 2018)

SexySpai said:


> banned because of unnecessary correction.


Banned because even grammer nazi agrees with your ban reason


----------



## MrLucariox (Jul 4, 2018)

You are banned for being too custom


----------



## Rabbid4240 (Jul 4, 2018)

MrLucariox said:


> You are banned for being too custom


Banned because who cares.


----------



## VzUh (Jul 5, 2018)

SexySpai said:


> Banned because who cares.


banned cause you said that you were unwatching this thread but u lied


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 5, 2018)

VzUh said:


> banned cause you said that you were unwatching this thread but u lied


banned because... err... what is your avatar supposed to be?


----------



## VzUh (Jul 5, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because... err... what is your avatar supposed to be?


banned cause "cool" (aka an underwater unicorn)


----------



## Rabbid4240 (Jul 5, 2018)

VzUh said:


> banned cause you said that you were unwatching this thread but u lied


Banned because I'm so sneaky xddddd


----------



## VzUh (Jul 5, 2018)

SexySpai said:


> Banned because I'm so sneaky xddddd


banned because two bans late to reply xddddd


----------



## Rabbid4240 (Jul 5, 2018)

VzUh said:


> banned because two bans late to reply xddddd


Banned because not enough xddddddddddddddddd


----------



## VzUh (Jul 5, 2018)

SexySpai said:


> Banned because not enough xddddddddddddddddd


banned because xdddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd then


----------



## Rabbid4240 (Jul 5, 2018)

VzUh said:


> banned because xdddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd then


Banned because... oof you have bested me.


----------



## VzUh (Jul 5, 2018)

SexySpai said:


> Banned because... oof you have bested me.


Banned because I AM NOW THE BAN MASTER, BWAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Rabbid4240 (Jul 5, 2018)

VzUh said:


> Banned because I AM NOW THE BAN MASTER, BWAHAHAHAHA


Banned because I was never the ban master xddddddddddddddddddddddd


----------



## VzUh (Jul 5, 2018)

SexySpai said:


> Banned because I was never the ban master xddddddddddddddddddddddd


Banned cause that's why I'm better than you with bans


----------



## Rabbid4240 (Jul 5, 2018)

VzUh said:


> Banned cause that's why I'm better than you with bans


Banned for poor sportsmanship


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 5, 2018)

banned because you just suck at sport (like every temper, we are actually better at e-sport)


----------



## Rabbid4240 (Jul 5, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because you just suck at sport (like every temper, we are actually better at e-sport)


banned because... oh.


----------



## VzUh (Jul 5, 2018)

SexySpai said:


> banned because... oh.


banned because that's a crappy ban reason. no mercy.


----------



## Rabbid4240 (Jul 5, 2018)

VzUh said:


> banned because that's a crappy ban reason. no mercy.


Banned because...

Unhandled Error Occured!
spaaps_os cannot find "C:/Users/Spai/Desktop/shit/ban responses/acknowledging_reason.ban
Self-annihilation is required due to catastrophic failure...
Eliminating spaaps_os...
3...
2...
1...
All done!


----------



## VzUh (Jul 5, 2018)

SexySpai said:


> Banned because...
> 
> Unhandled Error Occured!
> spaaps_os cannot find "C:/Users/Spai/Desktop/shit/ban responses/acknowledging_reason.ban
> ...


banned because u r a bot


----------



## Ricken (Jul 10, 2018)

banned for living inside yourself


----------



## Rabbid4240 (Jul 10, 2018)

Ricken said:


> banned for living inside yourself


Banned because if I reply to that I will be in an endless downward spiral of bans.


----------



## VzUh (Jul 10, 2018)

SexySpai said:


> Banned because if I reply to that I will be in an endless downward spiral of bans.


banned because of probably you're right


----------



## Ricken (Jul 10, 2018)

VzUh said:


> banned because of probably you're right


Banned for lack of certainty


----------



## VzUh (Jul 10, 2018)

Ricken said:


> Banned for lack of certainty


Banned for empty signature


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 10, 2018)

VzUh said:


> Banned for empty signature


banned for quoting @DinohScene in all your post


----------



## VzUh (Jul 10, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> banned for quoting @DinohScene in all your post


banned for messing with staff's stuff


----------



## oofio (Jul 11, 2018)

VzUh said:


> banned for messing with staff's stuff


banned for misspelling b9s in your sig


----------



## a_hanging_chad (Jul 11, 2018)

oofio said:


> banned for misspelling b9s in your sig


Banned because you aren’t the trap I ask for.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 11, 2018)

a_hanging_chad said:


> Banned because you aren’t the trap I ask for.


Banned for only having 10 post on your counter


----------



## a_hanging_chad (Jul 11, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> Banned for only having 10 post on your counter


Banned for not knowing me, or my story!!!!
*sobs quietly*


----------



## VzUh (Jul 11, 2018)

a_hanging_chad said:


> Banned for not knowing me, or my story!!!!
> *sobs quietly*


banned for excesive weakness


----------



## a_hanging_chad (Jul 16, 2018)

VzUh said:


> banned for excesive weakness


Banned for hurting my feelings.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 22, 2018)

a_hanging_chad said:


> Banned for hurting my feelings.


Banned for being a newcomer


----------



## x65943 (Jul 22, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> Banned for being a newcomer


Banned for banning urself 2 hard


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 22, 2018)

x65943 said:


> Banned for banning urself 2 hard


banned because... wut?


----------



## drenal (Jul 23, 2018)

Banned because you know I had to do it to em


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 23, 2018)

drenal said:


> Banned because you know I had to do it to em


banned for having a cat avatar


----------



## drenal (Jul 23, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> banned for having a cat avatar


Banned for the same reason


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 23, 2018)

drenal said:


> Banned for the same reason


banned because this ban was way too expectable


----------



## drenal (Jul 23, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because this ban was way too expectable


Banned because you did it anyways


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 23, 2018)

drenal said:


> Banned because you did it anyways


banned because i did


----------



## drenal (Jul 23, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because i did


Banned because ligma


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 23, 2018)

drenal said:


> Banned because ligma


wut?
what does that mean?
are you kidding me?
seriously?
BANNED!!!


----------



## drenal (Jul 23, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> wut?
> what does that mean?
> are you kidding me?
> seriously?
> BANNED!!!


Banned because ligma nuts xdddddddddd LMFAO gottem


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 23, 2018)

drenal said:


> Banned because ligma nuts xdddddddddd LMFAO gottem


no... i dont get it
so BANNED


----------



## drenal (Jul 23, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> no... i dont get it
> so BANNED


Banned because no u


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 23, 2018)

drenal said:


> Banned because no u


banned because (gomu gomu) no mi


----------



## drenal (Jul 23, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because (gomu gomu) no mi


Banned because wat


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 23, 2018)

drenal said:


> Banned because wat


banned for not watching one piece


----------



## drenal (Jul 23, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> banned for not watching one piece


Banned cause I don't watch anime


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 23, 2018)

drenal said:


> Banned cause I don't watch anime


banned for not watching anime


----------



## drenal (Jul 23, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> banned for not watching anime


Banned because I don't want to


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 23, 2018)

drenal said:


> Banned because I don't want to


banned for not wanting to


----------



## drenal (Jul 23, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> banned for not wanting to


Banned  cause im playing Phoenix wright


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 23, 2018)

drenal said:


> Banned  cause im playing Phoenix wright


Banned for playing Phoenix wright


----------



## drenal (Jul 24, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> Banned for playing Phoenix wright


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 24, 2018)

drenal said:


>


banned because


----------



## drenal (Jul 24, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because


Banned because I'm eating gumbo now  too bad there's no filé in it


----------



## grey72 (Jul 24, 2018)

drenal said:


> Banned because I'm eating gumbo now  too bad there's no filé in it


Banned cuz gumbo is delicious


----------



## x65943 (Jul 24, 2018)

grey72 said:


> Banned cuz gumbo is delicious


Banned cuz newcomer


----------



## grey72 (Jul 24, 2018)

x65943 said:


> Banned cuz newcomer


Banned cuz 5 numbers
Tooooo many numbers


----------



## x65943 (Jul 24, 2018)

grey72 said:


> Banned cuz 5 numbers
> Tooooo many numbers


Banned cuz still posting after I banned you


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 24, 2018)

Banned because i want to ban you.


----------



## JellyPerson (Jul 24, 2018)

Banned because only one like


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 24, 2018)

JellyPerson said:


> Banned because only one like


banned because you deserve a like


----------



## JellyPerson (Jul 24, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because you deserve a like


banned because you do too :-)


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 24, 2018)

JellyPerson said:


> banned because you do too :-)


banned because you deserve a second like
if you know what I mean


----------



## drenal (Jul 24, 2018)

Banned because I'm at a water park


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 24, 2018)

drenal said:


> Banned because I'm at a water park


banned for being on your cellphone instead of enjoying water park


----------



## drenal (Jul 24, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> banned for being on your cellphone instead of enjoying water park


Banned because I hurt my foot and I'm on my phone while resting  double banned cause I was expecting a "cats don't like water" joke


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 24, 2018)

drenal said:


> Banned because I hurt my foot and I'm on my phone while resting  double banned cause I was expecting a "cats don't like water" joke


banned because cats often dont like water
double banned because they dont all hate water


----------



## drenal (Jul 24, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because cats often dont like water
> double banned because they dont all hate water


Banned for making a "cats don't like water" joke


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 24, 2018)

drenal said:


> Banned for making a "cats don't like water" joke



banned for making me sad


----------



## drenal (Jul 24, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> banned for making me sad


Banned for being sad


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 24, 2018)

drenal said:


> Banned for being sad



banned for making me sadder


----------



## drenal (Jul 24, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> banned for making me sadder


Banned for being sadder


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 25, 2018)

Banned for making someone sad.


----------



## drenal (Jul 25, 2018)

Banned for being a newcomer


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 25, 2018)

Banned for not being a furry.


----------



## drenal (Jul 25, 2018)

Banned because LuigiSuperStarSaga


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 25, 2018)

Bannned because i misspelled banned.


----------



## drenal (Jul 25, 2018)

LuigiSuperStarSaga said:


> Bannned because i misspelled banned.


Banned for intentionally misspelling banned


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 25, 2018)

Banned because i didn't notice it before i typed it.


----------



## drenal (Jul 25, 2018)

Banned because if it wasn't intentional then you wouldn't have used it as a reason for a ban


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 26, 2018)

Banned because wynaut.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 26, 2018)

LuigiSuperStarSaga said:


> Banned because wynaut.


BANNED FOR COPYING ME


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 26, 2018)

Banned because i didn't see/remember it.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 26, 2018)

LuigiSuperStarSaga said:


> Banned because i didn't see/remember it.


Banned because I often use this kind of image


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 26, 2018)

Banned for posting an image.


----------



## T_T (Jul 26, 2018)

banned for using funky kong in mario kart


----------



## GensokyoIceFairy (Jul 31, 2018)

banned for funky();


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 31, 2018)

banned because little girl as avatar


----------



## grey72 (Aug 1, 2018)

Banned for staying up till 7AM
.....
SEND HELP PLZ


----------



## slaphappygamer (Aug 2, 2018)

YOU, grey72, are banned for matching your hair to the background. you are also second banned for the unholy color of turquoise.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 2, 2018)

slaphappygamer said:


> YOU, grey72, are banned for matching your hair to the background. you are also second banned for the unholy color of turquoise.


Banned for living on the west coast.
I encourage gbatemp to follow through and ban everyone who doesn't live EXACTLY in the middle of the us
Other countries are fine


----------



## grey72 (Aug 2, 2018)

slaphappygamer said:


> YOU, grey72, are banned for matching your hair to the background. you are also second banned for the unholy color of turquoise.


Banned for hating turquoise, how dare you


----------



## AdenTheThird (Aug 9, 2018)

grey72 said:


> Banned for hating turquoise, how dare you


Banned for having a distracting profile pic


----------



## slaphappygamer (Aug 9, 2018)

AdenTheThird said:


> Banned for having a distracting profile pic


Banned for NOT having a profile pic! Ha!


----------



## AdenTheThird (Aug 9, 2018)

Okay, I totally walked right into that one 

Banned because my Weedle pic disappeared and my tablet doesn't support copy-and paste


----------



## grey72 (Aug 9, 2018)

AdenTheThird said:


> Okay, I totally walked right into that one
> 
> Banned because my Weedle pic disappeared and my tablet doesn't support copy-and paste


Banned for not using windows


----------



## AdenTheThird (Aug 9, 2018)

grey72 said:


> Banned for not using windows


Banned because shut up.


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 9, 2018)

AdenTheThird said:


> Banned because shut up.


banned because YOU shut up


----------



## AdenTheThird (Aug 9, 2018)

Banned for not keeping your old avy )':


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 9, 2018)

AdenTheThird said:


> Banned for not keeping your old avy )':


banned because... wait, which avatar?


----------



## AdenTheThird (Aug 9, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because... wait, which avatar?


Banned because the one of Zelda meowing.


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 9, 2018)

AdenTheThird said:


> Banned because the one of Zelda meowing.


banned because its been months i've changed


----------



## AdenTheThird (Aug 9, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because its been months i've changed


Banned because I don't care, the told one was still better.


----------



## zacchi4k (Aug 20, 2018)

AdenTheThird said:


> Banned because I don't care, the told one was still better.


Banned because your profile pic is so small I can't even properly see it on my phone


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 20, 2018)

zacchi4k said:


> Banned because your profile pic is so small I can't even properly see it on my phone


banned because your avatar isnt really better


----------



## zacchi4k (Aug 20, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because your avatar isnt really better


Banned because yours isn't as A E S T H E T I C as mine


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 20, 2018)

zacchi4k said:


> Banned because yours isn't as A E S T H E T I C as mine


banned because, at least, MY kitty has super powers 
Just look at her paw


----------



## zacchi4k (Aug 20, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because, at least, MY kitty has super powers
> Just look at her paw


Banned because all cats have superpowers


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 20, 2018)

zacchi4k said:


> Banned because all cats have superpowers


banned for being right
Double banned for not mentioning they want to take over the world


----------



## zacchi4k (Aug 20, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> banned for being right
> Double banned for not mentioning they want to take over the world


Banned because banning someone for being right is not a valid reason


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 20, 2018)

zacchi4k said:


> Banned because banning someone for being right is not a valid reason


Banned because it is a valid reason
you want proof?
you can ban me right now for being right


----------



## zacchi4k (Aug 20, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> Banned because it is a valid reason
> you want proof?
> you can ban me right now for being right


Banned for being right and I'm double banning you because I'm pretty sure you just caused a paradox


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 20, 2018)

zacchi4k said:


> Banned for being right and I'm double banning you because I'm pretty sure you just caused a paradox


paradox huh?
Banned for making Momo mad


Spoiler: Here's Momo


----------



## zacchi4k (Aug 20, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> paradox huh?
> Banned for making Momo mad
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Here's Momo


Banned because that picture never scared me and also banned for using a meme which I'm pretty sure is already dying


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 20, 2018)

zacchi4k said:


> Banned because that picture never scared me and also banned for using a meme which I'm pretty sure is already dying


Banned because it's a dangerous meme 
They talked about it at TV news and newspaper


----------



## danwellby (Aug 20, 2018)

Banned for being almost level 9


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 20, 2018)

danwellby said:


> Banned for being almost level 9


Banned for being about halfway through to level 3


----------



## zacchi4k (Aug 20, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> Banned for being about halfway through to level 3


Banned for bragging about your level against someone who joined just two years ago


----------



## supergamer368 (Aug 20, 2018)

zacchi4k said:


> Banned for bragging about your level against someone who joined just two years ago


Banned because this is the you are banned game and I’ll do what I please


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 20, 2018)

supergamer368 said:


> Banned because this is the you are banned game and I’ll do what I please


banned for being de-de-de king


----------



## Teslas Fate (Aug 20, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> banned for being de-de-de king


Banned for naming a cat a copyrighted name


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 20, 2018)

Teslas Fate said:


> Banned for naming a cat a copyrighted name


Banned because there are thing you can't put a copyright on
That includes names


----------



## Teslas Fate (Aug 20, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> Banned because there are thing you can't put a copyright on
> That includes names


Banned for being to smart for the internet


----------



## AdenTheThird (Aug 21, 2018)

zacchi4k said:


> Banned because your profile pic is so small I can't even properly see it on my phone


Banned for same reason.


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 21, 2018)

AdenTheThird said:


> Banned for same reason.


banned for banning the wrong person


----------



## AdenTheThird (Aug 21, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> banned for banning the wrong person


Oops.
Banned for changing avy... again.


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 21, 2018)

AdenTheThird said:


> Oops.
> Banned for changing avy... again.


Banned because Zelda kitty has a laser paw


----------



## milomc123 (Aug 22, 2018)

banned for being banned


Noctosphere said:


> Banned because Zelda kitty has a laser paw


(Q̻̹̟̱̤̗͗ͨ̌̊͟U̶̴̡͖̗͙̖̯͋͆͑͋̚͘҉̂͛Iͯͥͦͣ̌ͥ͟C̭͎͔͆͊̽͐̽̄̚K̨̛͙̫͈͈͂̄͌̒͘LŸ̵̧͚͖͉̣̖̞͍͈͔̤̼̋͋̿̽̚͡ ̛̟̹̣ͭ͏̶̰͉͈̻̱͛͒̋͠U͉ͦ̀̿͏̵̹͖̱̯̟͈ͩ͌ͯ̿͑̚Ṋ̬ͬ̑ͮW̼̔À̧ͭ̄̍T̷̘̆̀C̩͚̦͙̓ͥ̀̾͗͂́ͪ̿̀̊̀͟͢ͅH̙͍ͬͦ̈́ ̶̲͇͕̙̥͖ͭ̿̏̈͆͟T̬̭H̶̜͎̏͂̍͌̂̌̅͏̜̽̓̽È̱ͤ͊͊ͬ͟͡ ̛̯̹̺͓̼̣̽̿̊͌̿̓ͨͨͨͣͫͯ͛͘͟T̷̷̢̨̲͓͍̤̝̙̒͐ͨͯ̽͐̉͂̕͝Ḣ̶̨̰͠Rͮ͂E̷̘̱͈̼̺̭ͣͪ͛̑̾ͦ̕Ą̧̡̖̬̤̪̓̈́̇̑̈́͐̊ͩ̍̿͘Ḋ͖̝̘͈̝̿ͮ̉̍͛͞͞)


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 22, 2018)

milomc123 said:


> banned for being banned
> 
> (Q̻̹̟̱̤̗͗ͨ̌̊͟U̶̴̡͖̗͙̖̯͋͆͑͋̚͘҉̂͛Iͯͥͦͣ̌ͥ͟C̭͎͔͆͊̽͐̽̄̚K̨̛͙̫͈͈͂̄͌̒͘LŸ̵̧͚͖͉̣̖̞͍͈͔̤̼̋͋̿̽̚͡ ̛̟̹̣ͭ͏̶̰͉͈̻̱͛͒̋͠U͉ͦ̀̿͏̵̹͖̱̯̟͈ͩ͌ͯ̿͑̚Ṋ̬ͬ̑ͮW̼̔À̧ͭ̄̍T̷̘̆̀C̩͚̦͙̓ͥ̀̾͗͂́ͪ̿̀̊̀͟͢ͅH̙͍ͬͦ̈́ ̶̲͇͕̙̥͖ͭ̿̏̈͆͟T̬̭H̶̜͎̏͂̍͌̂̌̅͏̜̽̓̽È̱ͤ͊͊ͬ͟͡ ̛̯̹̺͓̼̣̽̿̊͌̿̓ͨͨͨͣͫͯ͛͘͟T̷̷̢̨̲͓͍̤̝̙̒͐ͨͯ̽͐̉͂̕͝Ḣ̶̨̰͠Rͮ͂E̷̘̱͈̼̺̭ͣͪ͛̑̾ͦ̕Ą̧̡̖̬̤̪̓̈́̇̑̈́͐̊ͩ̍̿͘Ḋ͖̝̘͈̝̿ͮ̉̍͛͞͞)


banned for unwatching the thread


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 22, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> banned for unwatching the thread


Banned for no other reason than you were the last person to post lol.


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 22, 2018)

AmandaRose said:


> Banned for no other reason than you were the last person to post lol.


banned for the very same reason


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 22, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> banned for the very same reason


Banned for not coming up with a different reason


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 22, 2018)

AmandaRose said:


> Bannrd for not coming up with a different reason


Banned because you think I'm cool


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 22, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> Banned because you think I'm cool


Banned because you are deluded to think that I think you are cool


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 22, 2018)

AmandaRose said:


> Banned because you are deluded to think that I think you are cool


I was about to say "Banned for being cool" but now...
banned for making me cry


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 22, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> I was about to say "Banned for being cool" but now...
> banned for making me cry


Banned because you actually believed my last comment and cried oh and big boys dont cry lol


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 22, 2018)

AmandaRose said:


> Banned because you actually believed my last comment and cried oh and big boys dont cry lol


Banned for being cool


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 22, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> Banned for being cool


Banned for being nice to me lol. 

(side note this is my last one for now as i have too much stuff to get done)


----------



## milomc123 (Aug 22, 2018)

AmandaRose said:


> Banned for being nice to me lol.
> 
> (side note this is my last one for now as i have too much stuff to get done)


banned for having too much stuff to get done


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 22, 2018)

milomc123 said:


> banned for having too much stuff to get done


banned for banning my friend


----------



## milomc123 (Aug 22, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> banned for banning my friend


banned for banning me because i banned your friend


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 22, 2018)

milomc123 said:


> banned for banning me because i banned your friend


Banned for banning me for banning you for banning my friend


----------



## milomc123 (Aug 22, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> Banned for banning me for banning you for banning my friend


banned for you banning me for banning you for banning me for banning your friend
(god this is confusing)


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 22, 2018)

milomc123 said:


> banned for you banning me for banning you for banning me for banning your friend
> (god this is confusing)


Banned for being confused


----------



## milomc123 (Aug 22, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> Banned for being confused


banned for confusing me


----------



## GensokyoIceFairy (Aug 22, 2018)

banned for SNES9xtylmecm 0.4.2 mod r28 mod 171023


----------



## mattytrog (Aug 24, 2018)

Banned for yet another creepy Anime avatar


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 24, 2018)

mattytrog said:


> Banned for yet another creepy Anime avatar


Banned for being the only person on the site that finds Anime avatars creepy


----------



## GensokyoIceFairy (Aug 24, 2018)

Banned for cuteness. :3


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 24, 2018)

GensokyoIceFairy said:


> Banned for cuteness. :3


banned because my waifu is better than yours
Double banned because your waifu is shit


----------



## GensokyoIceFairy (Aug 24, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because my waifu is better than yours
> Double banned because your waifu is shit


Banned because I still havent updated my pfp and you reminde me to


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 24, 2018)

GensokyoIceFairy said:


> Banned because I still havent updated my pfp and you reminde me to


banned because you shouldnt delay those kind of thing


----------



## GensokyoIceFairy (Aug 24, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because you shouldnt delay those kind of thing


banned for xd


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 24, 2018)

banned because my waifu is better than yours
Double banned because... oh wait...?


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 24, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because my waifu is better than yours
> Double banned because... oh wait...?


Banned because you named your cat after a princess then you sometimes act like a princess yourself (lol just joking)


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 24, 2018)

AmandaRose said:


> Banned because you named your cat after a princess then you sometimes act like a princess yourself (lol just joking)


Banned because who cares about Zelda when you have Miia


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 24, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> Banned because who cares about Zelda when you have Miia


Banned because I have zero idea who the fuck Miia is lol.


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 24, 2018)

AmandaRose said:


> Banned because I have zero idea who the fuck Miia is lol.


Banned for offending my new waifu avatar


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 24, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> Banned for offending my new waifu avatar


Banned because you only put 3 angry faces. You should have been more angry.


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 24, 2018)

AmandaRose said:


> Banned because you only put 3 angry faces. You should have been more angry.


banned for making me raging


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 24, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> banned for making me raging


Banned because I am having a really really shitty night thanks to the one person im my life that supposedly is meant to love me grrrrrr.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 25, 2018)

Banned because my body is regi


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 25, 2018)

LuigiSuperStarSaga said:


> Banned because my body is regi


Banned because your name is my all time favourite game.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 25, 2018)

Banned because this is the Eof.


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 25, 2018)

LuigiSuperStarSaga said:


> Banned because this is the Eof.


Banned simply because I am gbatemp.nets number 1 bitch and you should never forget that fact.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 25, 2018)

Banned because i want to.


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 25, 2018)

LuigiSuperStarSaga said:


> Banned because i want to.


Banned for having the cheek to try and ban this sexy woman lol.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 25, 2018)

Banned for lying. (Turn down for what!) Lol jk.


----------



## Hurtz007 (Aug 26, 2018)

Banned for Greek nudity... Also cause Weegie said so


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 26, 2018)

Banned because yo mama fat


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 26, 2018)

Banned because @DarkAura is missing


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 26, 2018)

Banned beccause idk who that is.


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 26, 2018)

LuigiSuperStarSaga said:


> Banned beccause idk who that is.


Banned because he was the very first gbatemp member to get banned (in eof)


----------



## Hurtz007 (Aug 26, 2018)

Banned cause u a thirsty snake


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 26, 2018)

Hurtz007 said:


> Banned cause u a thirsty snake


banned for not specifying thirsty of what


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 26, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> banned for not specifying thirsty of what


Banned because I need a hug and you are too far away to give me one.


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 26, 2018)

AmandaRose said:


> Banned because I need a hug and you are too far away to give me one.


banned for not considering a internet hug
*hug*


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 26, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> banned for not considering a internet hug
> *hug*


Banned because perhaps I want more than a hug lol.


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 26, 2018)

AmandaRose said:


> Banned because perhaps I want more than a hug lol.


Banned for being too evasive


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 26, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> Banned for being too evasive


Banned because you probably got the wrong idea you dirty boy lol I wanted a hug then for you to go fetch me cigarettes from the shop.


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 26, 2018)

AmandaRose said:


> Banned because you probably got the wrong idea you dirty boy lol I wanted a hug then for you to go fetch me cigarettes from the shop.


Banned for smoking
I dont love you anymore


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 26, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> Banned for smoking
> I dont love you anymore


Banned for breaking my heart and making me cry.


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 26, 2018)

AmandaRose said:


> Banned for breaking my heart and making me cry.


banned because I was just kidding 
I can be your boyfriend, however
if you want to marry me
you need to quit


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 26, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because I was just kidding
> I can be your boyfriend, however
> if you want to marry me
> you need to quit


Banned for forgetting our conversion in the other thread lol I only like men for 1 thing and 1 thing only if i was to marry anyone it would be a woman. 

Oh and if you make me give up smoking then you will never get to see the special trick i can do with a cigarette.


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 26, 2018)

AmandaRose said:


> Banned for forgetting our conversion in the other thread lol I only like men for 1 thing and 1 thing only if i was to marry anyone it would be a woman.
> 
> Oh and if you make me give up smoking then you will never get to see the special trick i can do with a cigarette.


banned for intriguing me...
what kind of trick 
if it's getting cancer, I dont wanna see


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 26, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> banned for intriguing me...
> what kind of trick
> if it's getting cancer, I dont wanna see


Banned for not using your imagination.

Oh and did you know i do magic tricks I'm very good at making things disappear then reappear from surprising places lol.


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 26, 2018)

AmandaRose said:


> Banned for not using your imagination.
> 
> Oh and did you know i do magic tricks I'm very good at making things disappear then reappear from surprising places lol.


please, dont tell me you light off your cigs with your vagina...


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 26, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> please, dont tell me you light off your cigs with your vagina...


Your question is invalid you forgot to ban me first lol.


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 26, 2018)

AmandaRose said:


> Your question is invalid you forgot to ban me first lol.


Banned because you didnt ban me either


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 26, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> Banned because you didnt ban me either


Banned because I could not ban you as your were already banned.


----------



## bennyman123abc (Aug 26, 2018)

AmandaRose said:


> Banned because I could not ban you as your were already banned.


Banned because you said ban way too many fucking times in that sentence.


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 26, 2018)

bennyman123abc said:


> Banned because you said ban way too many fucking times in that sentence.


Banned for getting involved in my attempts to ban my boyfriend lol.


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 26, 2018)

AmandaRose said:


> Banned for getting involved in my attempts to ban my boyfriend lol.


banned because...
wait... is that official now?


----------



## bennyman123abc (Aug 26, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because...
> wait... is that official now?


Banned for not knowing if he's actually dating Amanda or not lmao


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 26, 2018)

bennyman123abc said:


> Banned for not knowing if he's actually dating Amanda or not lmao


banned because I want to be banned by @AmandaRose 
not by you


----------



## bennyman123abc (Aug 26, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because I want to be banned by @AmandaRose
> not by you


Banned for wanting to be banned by her instead of me


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 26, 2018)

bennyman123abc said:


> Banned for wanting to be banned by her instead of me


banned because shut up or she wont be able to -.-


----------



## bennyman123abc (Aug 26, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because shut up or she wont be able to -.-


banned because ok


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 26, 2018)

bennyman123abc said:


> banned because ok


SHUT UP OR ILL BAN YOU AGAIN


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 26, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> SHUT UP OR ILL BAN YOU AGAIN


Banned because you want to bang me not ban me lol.


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 26, 2018)

AmandaRose said:


> Banned because you want to bang me not ban me lol.


banned because... well...
you actually are right


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 26, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because... well...
> you actually are right


Banned because I am now lost for words and that never happens.


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 27, 2018)

AmandaRose said:


> Banned because I am now lost for words and that never happens.


banned because, apparently, that will never happens


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 27, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because, apparently, that will never happens


Banned for your own good as I would end up just using and abusing you then throwing you in the trash. Men and me just dont work long term.


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 27, 2018)

AmandaRose said:


> Banned for your own good as I would end up just using and abusing you then throwing you in the trash. Men and me just dont work long term.


banned


----------



## bennyman123abc (Aug 27, 2018)

AmandaRose said:


> Banned for your own good as I would end up just using and abusing you then throwing you in the trash. Men and me just dont work long term.


Banned for not taking the possibility of a casual relationship into account


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 27, 2018)

bennyman123abc said:


> Banned for not taking the possibility of a casual relationship into account


Banned because I dont do any type of relationships with men. He can be my fuck buddy if he wants though.


----------



## bennyman123abc (Aug 27, 2018)

AmandaRose said:


> Banned because I dont do any type of relationships with men. He can be my fuck buddy if he wants though.


Banned for not realizing that's what a casual relationship is lmao


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 27, 2018)

bennyman123abc said:


> Banned for not realizing that's what a casual relationship is lmao


Banned because i disagree fuck buddy is purely for sex. Casual is sex and sometimes doing other couples type things and i'm not interested in doing them with a boy lol


----------



## bennyman123abc (Aug 27, 2018)

AmandaRose said:


> Banned because i disagree fuck buddy is purely for sex. Casual is sex and sometimes doing other couples type things and i'm not interested in doing them with a boy lol


Fair enough lmao


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 27, 2018)

AmandaRose said:


> Banned because i disagree fuck buddy is purely for sex. Casual is sex and sometimes doing other couples type things and i'm not interested in doing them with a boy lol


banned because men dont like shopping like girly girls

ninja'd


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 27, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because men dont like shopping like girly girls
> 
> ninja'd


Banned because thats exactly my point lol. I love shopping.

Oh and if i wanted to do boy things you know i probably would have stayed a boy or something lol.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Aug 27, 2018)

AmandaRose said:


> Banned because thats exactly my point lol. I love shopping.
> 
> Oh and if i wanted to do boy things you know i probably would have stayed a boy or something lol.


BANNED for editing your post 4 minutes after posting your post. Keep it real, live, and uncut....misspellings and all.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Aug 27, 2018)

Banned because this thread has became absolute trash


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 27, 2018)

Dionicio3 said:


> Banned because this thread has became absolute trash


banned because it is, since you posted here


----------



## Dionicio3 (Aug 27, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because it is, since you posted here


Banned for the most uncreative insult you could have responded with


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 27, 2018)

Dionicio3 said:


> Banned for the most uncreative insult you could have responded with


banned because it wasnt an insult but a fact


----------



## Dionicio3 (Aug 27, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because it wasnt an insult but a fact


Banned for the more uncreative response to _that_ post


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 27, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because it is, since you posted here


Banned to protect you from @Dionicio3 and his bullying bullshit.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Aug 27, 2018)

AmandaRose said:


> Banned to protect you from @Dionicio3 and his bullying bullshit.


I don't bully


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 27, 2018)

Dionicio3 said:


> Banned for the more uncreative response to _that_ post


banned because "uncreative" seems to be the only things you can tell me, which is uncreative


----------



## Dionicio3 (Aug 27, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because "uncreative" seems to be the only things you can tell me, which is uncreative


Banned beccause I wasnt calling you uncreative, I was calling the posts


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 27, 2018)

Dionicio3 said:


> Banned beccause I wasnt calling you uncreative, I was calling the posts


banned because even if it was the case, my point still stands


----------



## Dionicio3 (Aug 27, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because even if it was the case, my point still stands


Banned because no, it doesn't really

Also didn't you ignore me? If you're clicking the "show ignored messages" button that is sad


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 27, 2018)

Dionicio3 said:


> Banned because no, it doesn't really
> 
> Also didn't you ignore me? If you're clicking the "show ignored messages" button that is sad


banned because I don't like ignoring people
it's too easy to ignore someone instead of trying to fix the relationship


----------



## Dionicio3 (Aug 27, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because I don't like ignoring people
> it's too easy to ignore someone instead of trying to fix the relationship


Banned because what relationship?


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 27, 2018)

Dionicio3 said:


> Banned because what relationship?


Banned because hate is a form of relationship
ps : the hate comes from your side


----------



## Dionicio3 (Aug 27, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> Banned because hate is a form of relationship
> ps : the hate comes from your side


Banned because it comes from both sides


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 27, 2018)

Dionicio3 said:


> Banned because it comes from both sides


Banned because no, I don't hate you lol
I'm just tired of you spitting your venom over me


----------



## Dionicio3 (Aug 27, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> Banned because no, I don't hate you lol
> I'm just tired of you spitting your venom over me


Banned because I wouldn't if you created less threads, and higher quality ones


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 27, 2018)

Dionicio3 said:


> Banned because I wouldn't if you created less threads, and higher quality ones


Banned because nothing forces you to answer them
Double-banned because I'll stop arguing with a lil' boy


----------



## Dionicio3 (Aug 27, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> Banned because nothing forces you to answer them
> Double-banned because I'll stop arguing with a lil' boy


Banned because I have been known to call out bad threads
"double-banned" because you're not much more mature than me


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 27, 2018)

Dionicio3 said:


> Banned because I have been known to call out bad threads
> "double-banned" because you're not much more mature than me


Banned because I fucking hate hatred to others and the both of you are just as bad to each other.


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 27, 2018)

AmandaRose said:


> Banned because I fucking hate hatred to others and the both of you are just as bad to each other.


banned because I'm not transphobic


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 27, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because I'm not transphobic


Banned because i was talking about all hatred.


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 27, 2018)

AmandaRose said:


> Banned because i was talking about all hatred.


Banned because I'm talking about your avatar
But I guess you already know it


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 27, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> Banned because I'm talking about your avatar
> But I guess you already know it


Banned because I'm making a statement with my new avatar lol.


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 27, 2018)

AmandaRose said:


> Banned because I'm making a statement with my new avatar lol.


banned because you look like "real" woman (if you know what I mean) so no need to tell men you are transgender
Unlike transgender in Quebec who totally kept their man face


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 27, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because you look like "real" woman (if you know what I mean) so no need to tell men you are transgender
> Unlike transgender in Quebec who totally kept their man face


Banned because you wouldn't believe how much abuse i still receive.
Banned also for being nice to me lol
Banning myself as i am going to bed its very late here.


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 27, 2018)

AmandaRose said:


> Banned because you wouldn't believe how much abuse i still receive.
> Banned also for being nice to me lol
> Banning myself as i am going to bed its very late here.


banned because i predict you'll have a good night 
(not as good as if you were with me but still...)


----------



## Dionicio3 (Aug 27, 2018)

Banned because get a hotel room you guys


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 27, 2018)

Dionicio3 said:


> Banned because get a hotel room you guys


Banned because you are jealous


----------



## Dionicio3 (Aug 27, 2018)

AmandaRose said:


> Banned because you are jealous


Banned because no, not really


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 27, 2018)

Good night everyone hugs n kisses to all. Please try and get along without me being here boys.


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 27, 2018)

AmandaRose said:


> Good night everyone hugs n kisses to all. Please try and get along without me being here boys.


banned for not banning dildo


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 27, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> banned for not banning dildo


Banned for not letting me sleep and also ignoring me when i said for the two of you to get along.


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 27, 2018)

AmandaRose said:


> Banned for not letting me sleep and also ignoring me when i said for the two of ypu to get along.


banned for not sleeping yet


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 27, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> banned for not sleeping yet


Banned cause i have to say goodnight once more. So goodnight lover boy lol.


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 27, 2018)

AmandaRose said:


> Banned cause i have to say goodnight once more. So goodnight lover boy lol.


good night...
here this might help you sleep


Spoiler



Unbanned


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 27, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> good night...
> here this might help you sleep
> 
> 
> ...


You are double banned why just because I can.


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 28, 2018)

AmandaRose said:


> You are double banned why just because I can.


banned for breaking my heart


----------



## Itzumi (Aug 28, 2018)

dodecabanned because i said so


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 29, 2018)

I'd like to ask you people to please stop the bickering.
Either banhammer someone cause he/she petted your dog or lob a burger at a muppet his head but don't continue that nonsense.

Thank you.

Next person who gets banned gets a free unban.
You can trade this with me for special prizes!


----------



## Dionicio3 (Aug 29, 2018)

DinohScene said:


> I'd like to ask you people to please stop the bickering.
> Either banhammer someone cause he/she petted your dog or lob a burger at a muppet his head but don't continue that nonsense.
> 
> Thank you.
> ...


Is one of the special prizes a cookie?


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 29, 2018)

DinohScene said:


> I'd like to ask you people to please stop the bickering.
> Either banhammer someone cause he/she petted your dog or lob a burger at a muppet his head but don't continue that nonsense.
> 
> Thank you.
> ...


Banned, can i get a warning reduction?


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 29, 2018)

Dionicio3 said:


> Is one of the special prizes a cookie?



A banhammer shaped one yes.



Noctosphere said:


> Banned, can i get a warning reduction?



noctosphere check ur pm


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 29, 2018)

DinohScene said:


> A banhammer shaped one yes.
> 
> 
> 
> noctosphere check ur pm


Banned because I already did
can I get my warning reduction please?


----------



## Dionicio3 (Aug 29, 2018)

DinohScene said:


> A banhammer shaped one


As long as its good I don't mind the shape


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 29, 2018)

Absolutely every member of this site staff included are banned because its the only way I can keep myself out of trouble. Nope forget that I need to ban everyone including myself because if I am left alone i will just end up arguing with myself.


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 29, 2018)

AmandaRose said:


> Absolutely every member of this site staff included are banned because its the only way I can keep myself out of trouble. Nope forget that I need to ban everyone including myself because if I am left alone i will just end up arguing with myself.


banned for not sleeping


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 29, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> banned for not sleeping


Banned because I can't get to sleep.


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 29, 2018)

AmandaRose said:


> Banned because I can't get to sleep.


Banned for still not sleeping
Double banned because maybe you need meds


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 29, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> Banned for still not sleeping
> Double banned because maybe you need meds


Banned because its not my fault my brain is always running at 10000 miles per hour with multiple things going though it. And yes i prob need meds not for sleep but for being a crazy lady lol.


----------



## SuperKirbylover (Aug 30, 2018)

AmandaRose said:


> Banned because its not my fault my brain is always running at 10000 miles per hour with multiple things going though it. And yes i prob need meds not for sleep but for being a crazy lady lol.



you are banned for having almost having 255 red in your icon. awful. i cannot stand such a thing


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 30, 2018)

SuperKirbylover said:


> you are banned for having almost having 255 red in your icon. awful. i cannot stand such a thing


You are banned because i am an emotional crazy psycho bitch tonight.


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 30, 2018)

AmandaRose said:


> You are banned because i am an emotional crazy psycho bitch tonight.


banned just to let you ban me because of spiders


----------



## SuperKirbylover (Aug 30, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> banned just to let you ban me because of spiders


banned because you keep talking about  s p i d e r s


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 30, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> banned just to let you ban me because of spiders


Banned because I hate you right now lol. Ninja banned lol


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 30, 2018)

AmandaRose said:


> Banned because I hate you right now lol.


banned for being ninja'd


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 31, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> banned for being ninja'd


Banned because 

*Canada is America's bitch.*


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 31, 2018)

AmandaRose said:


> Banned because
> 
> *Canada is America's bitch.*


If you mean North America : Banned for being right
If you mean 51st state of USA : Banned for being wrong


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 31, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> If you mean North America : Banned for being right
> If you mean 51st state of USA : Banned for being wrong


Banned because Canadians say aboot or "eh" and i want to now what thats all aboot eh.


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 31, 2018)

AmandaRose said:


> Banned because Canadians say aboot or "eh" and i want to now what thats all aboot eh.


Banned because french canadians dont say that


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 31, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> Banned because french canadians dont say that


Banned because I am Scotish and we also say eh at the end of every sentence.


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 31, 2018)

AmandaRose said:


> Banned because I am Scotish and we also say eh at the end of every sentence.


Banned for not saying eh at the end of that sentence


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 31, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> Banned for not saying eh at the end of that sentence


Banned because I'm educated and never say eh unlike most of the idiots in this country I live in.


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 3, 2018)

AmandaRose said:


> Banned because I'm educated and never say eh unlike most of the idiots in this country I live in.


@Noctosphere hurry up and ban me please this thread needs revived lol.


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 3, 2018)

AmandaRose said:


> Banned because I'm educated and never say eh unlike most of the idiots in this country I live in.


banned because you asked for... even if it breaks my heart


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 3, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because you asked for... even if it breaks my heart


Banned because you like girls with mega huge boobs lol.


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 3, 2018)

AmandaRose said:


> Banned because you like girls with mega huge boobs lol.


Banned because I do, but at one condition
They must be natural 
Now lets change of subject before Dinoh close this thread lol


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 3, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> Banned because I do, but at one condition
> They must be natural
> Now lets change of subject before Dinoh close this thread lol


Banned because you mentioned the chief deleter of all my posts.


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 3, 2018)

AmandaRose said:


> Banned because you mentioned the chief deleter of all my posts.


Banned because i didnt use the @


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 3, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> Banned because i didnt use the @


Banned because I have seen Anna Semenovich ice skate and you probably haven't lol

Bonus just for you.


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 3, 2018)

AmandaRose said:


> Banned because I have seen Anna Semenovich ice skate and you probably haven't lol


Banned because I actually saw her, with and without boobs


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 3, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> Banned because I actually saw her, with and without boobs


Banned because you said above They must be natural. And her amazing boobs are clearly not lol.


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 3, 2018)

AmandaRose said:


> Banned because you said above They must be natural. And her amazing boobs are clearly not lol.


lol, you posted an image above that prove my point
fake boobs don't jiggle like that
BANNED FOR NOT KNOWING ENOUGH ABOUT BOOBS


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 3, 2018)

Baned because

 Anna always states that her breasts are real and that she inherited them from her mother, this topic became discussed when she had to go to hospital in 2007 for suspicion of a heavy infection poisoning her organism. Paparazzi were waiting outside when she left the hospital with X-ray images in her hands. The photos were published by the Russian tabloid _Твой ДЕНЬ (Your Day)_ who immediately claimed to have spotted breast implants on the X-rays. The article states:

_"На рентгеновских снимках грудной клетки поп-дивы отчетливо заметны имплантаты – два светлых круга идеальной формы.
– Анна очень переживала, что ее тайна станет известна еще кому-нибудь, – рассказывает лечащий врач. – Мы успокоили ее, отдали все сделанные снимки, сказав, что она может делать с ними все что угодно. Забрав компромат на свою грудь и медицинскую карту, Семенович, веселая и довольная, отправилась домой."_[
Translation: _"On the thorax X-ray images of the pop diva, there are clearly visible implants - two bright circles of perfect shape.
– Anna was very anxious that her secret might become known to even more people, – tells the attending physician. – We calmed her, gave her all the images made, saying that she could do with them whatever she wanted. After taking the compromising evidence she went home. _


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 3, 2018)

AmandaRose said:


> Baned because
> 
> Anna always states that her breasts are real and that she inherited them from her mother, this topic became discussed when she had to go to hospital in 2007 for suspicion of a heavy infection poisoning her organism. Paparazzi were waiting outside when she left the hospital with X-ray images in her hands. The photos were published by the Russian tabloid _Твой ДЕНЬ (Your Day)_ who immediately claimed to have spotted breast implants on the X-rays. The article states:
> 
> ...


ye i remember, apparently those weren't implant, or maybe it was fake, idr
but it wasnt breast implant, and... as i said, fake boobs dont jiggle like that
Banned for keeping talking about boobs just to make dinoh angry


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 3, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> ye i remember, apparently those weren't implant, or maybe it was fake, idr
> but it wasnt breast implant, and... as i said, fake boobs dont jiggle like that
> Banned for keeping talking about boobs just to make dinoh angry


Banned because I'm only shiting with you I know they aint fake just trying to be anoying.


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 3, 2018)

AmandaRose said:


> Banned because I'm only shiting with you I know they aint fake just trying to be anoying.


banned for toying with me


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 3, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> banned for toying with me


Banned because you secretly love me toying with you. Now please ban me so as i can go make something to eat I'm very hungggggggggrrrrrrryy. Also banned because I dropped my phone today and its all smashed up lol don't know how it's your fault but im not going to blame myself now am I


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 3, 2018)

AmandaRose said:


> Banned because you secretly love me toying with you. Now please ban me so as i can go make something to eat I'm very hungggggggggrrrrrrryy. Also banned because I dropped my phone today and its all smashed up lol don't know how it's your fault but im not going to blame myself now am I


Banned for being hungry


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 5, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> Banned for being hungry



Suspended for breaking the rules.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Sep 5, 2018)

DinohScene said:


> Suspended for breaking the rules.


Banned because


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 5, 2018)

Dionicio3 said:


> Banned because



Banned because applying the rules?


----------



## Dionicio3 (Sep 5, 2018)

DinohScene said:


> Banned because applying the rules?


Banned for using a real suspension for this game

EDIT: I know he wasn't suspended from this thread, I'm just being stupid


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 5, 2018)

Dionicio3 said:


> Banned for using a real suspension for this game
> 
> EDIT: I know he wasn't suspended from this thread, I'm just being stupid



Yee know to much!


----------



## Dionicio3 (Sep 5, 2018)

DinohScene said:


> Yee know to much!
> View attachment 142228


Banned because o h s h i t


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 19, 2018)

Banned because, goddamit, why has no one banned Dio yet...?

I've been away for way too long but now...


----------



## smileyhead (Sep 19, 2018)

Banned because you were suspended.


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 19, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> Banned because you were suspended.


banned because you werent


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 29, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because you werent


Banned for not being banned in 10 days


----------



## dAVID_ (Sep 29, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> Banned for not being banned in 10 days


banned for offending me as a trans making a joke about the age of consent reposting a thread.


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 29, 2018)

dAVID_ said:


> banned for offending me as a trans making a joke about the age of consent reposting a thread.


banned for bring something up from the past


----------



## jimmyj (Sep 30, 2018)

DinohScene said:


> Yee know to much!
> View attachment 142228


banned because at one point in my life you hated me  :<


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 30, 2018)

jimmyj said:


> banned because at one point in my life you hated me  :<


banned for banning the wrong person
Double-banned because #metoo


----------



## jimmyj (Sep 30, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> banned for banning the wrong person
> Double-banned because #metoo


banned because dinoh never actually hated me


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 5, 2018)

jimmyj said:


> banned because dinoh never actually hated me


BANNED BECAUSE I'M BACK BABY! HAHAHA!


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 5, 2018)

Titanica said:


> BANNED BECAUSE I'M BACK BABY! HAHAHA!


Banned because it's MY phrase


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 8, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> Banned because it's MY phrase


Banned because I'm not using it as a phrase.


----------



## Zeldaplayer67 (Oct 8, 2018)

@Titanica is banned for a gmod profile pic.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 8, 2018)

Zeldaplayer67 said:


> @Titanica is banned for a gmod profile pic.


Banned for a simplistic Mii pic, and for mentioning me rather than replying.


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 8, 2018)

Titanica said:


> Banned for a simplistic Mii pic, and for mentioning me rather than replying.


Banned for getting me suspended a month ago

it wasnt my fault, so it's everyone else's


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 8, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> Banned for getting me suspended a month ago
> 
> it wasnt my fault, so it's everyone else's


Banned because I wasn't even online when you got suspended. I was in hiatus-land.


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 8, 2018)

Titanica said:


> Banned because I wasn't even online when you got suspended. I was in hiatus-land.


banned because it still is your fault
away or not


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 8, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because it still is your fault
> away or not


So you're telling me that having ABSOLUTELY nothing to due with your suspension, still makes it my fault?! I didn't even know you were suspended temporarily until a couple days ago! That deserves a ban.


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 8, 2018)

Titanica said:


> So you're telling me that having ABSOLUTELY nothing to due with your suspension, still makes it my fault?! I didn't even know you were suspended temporarily until a couple days ago! That deserves a ban.


banned because you werent aware until a couple days ago


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 8, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because you werent aware until a couple days ago


Banned because that proves my point! There's no way I could be involved.


----------



## Zeldaplayer67 (Oct 8, 2018)

Both @Titanica  and @Noctosphere banned for arguing.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 8, 2018)

Zeldaplayer67 said:


> Both @Titanica  and @Noctosphere banned for arguing.


My, lord. Banned for double banning and for mentioning rather than replying.


----------



## Zeldaplayer67 (Oct 8, 2018)

Titanica said:


> My, lord. Banned for double banning and for mentioning rather than replying.


Banned for being unoriginal.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 8, 2018)

Zeldaplayer67 said:


> Banned for being unoriginal.


Banned still for double banning.


----------



## Zeldaplayer67 (Oct 8, 2018)

Titanica said:


> Banned still for double banning.


Banned for repeating yourself.


----------



## AmandaRose (Oct 8, 2018)

Zeldaplayer67 said:


> Banned for repeating yourself.


Banned because you can't be secretly a Yo-Kai if you tell everyone you are one lol.


----------



## Zeldaplayer67 (Oct 8, 2018)

AmandaRose said:


> Banned because you can't be secretly a Yo-Kai if you tell everyone you are one lol.


Banned because your profile pic looks like curly brace.


----------



## AmandaRose (Oct 8, 2018)

Zeldaplayer67 said:


> Banned because your profile pic looks like curly brace.


Banned because it is Curly Brace


----------



## Zeldaplayer67 (Oct 8, 2018)

AmandaRose said:


> Banned because it is Curly Brace


Banned because its not quote.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Oct 8, 2018)

@Zeldaplayer67 and @AmandaRose for know what a “Curly Brace” is. Google just told me curly brace is { and }. Always wondered what those things were called.


----------



## Zeldaplayer67 (Oct 8, 2018)

slaphappygamer said:


> @Zeldaplayer67 and @AmandaRose for know what a “Curly Brace” is.


For not knowing what a { is.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Oct 8, 2018)

Zeldaplayer67 said:


> For not knowing what a { is.


I banned myself.


----------



## AmandaRose (Oct 8, 2018)

slaphappygamer said:


> I banned myself.


Yep double banned because I know exactly what {} is considering what my job lol.


----------



## Zeldaplayer67 (Oct 8, 2018)

{} were used to make curly brace.


----------



## AmandaRose (Oct 8, 2018)

Zeldaplayer67 said:


> {} were used to make curly brace.


Haha banned again for what you just said lol.


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 8, 2018)

AmandaRose said:


> Haha banned again for what you just said lol.


banned because Mega Milk


----------



## Zeldaplayer67 (Oct 8, 2018)

AmandaRose said:


> Haha banned again for what you just said lol.


Banned because that curly brace profile pic is sexualizing a friggin robot.


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 8, 2018)

Zeldaplayer67 said:


> Banned because that curly brace profile pic is sexualizing a friggin robot.


banned for banning the wrong person


----------



## Zeldaplayer67 (Oct 8, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> banned for banning the wrong person


Banned for saying "Mega milk" instead of "Mecha milk".




Zeldaplayer67 said:


> Banned for saying "Mega milk" instead of "Mecha milk".


Banned myself for using quotes. There is only one...


----------



## ry755 (Oct 9, 2018)

Zeldaplayer67 said:


> Banned for saying "Mega milk" instead of "Mecha milk".
> 
> 
> 
> Banned myself for using quotes. There is only one...


Banned because you joined on April Fools day


----------



## Zeldaplayer67 (Oct 9, 2018)

ry755 said:


> Banned because you joined on April Fools day


Yup i just realized that.


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 9, 2018)

Zeldaplayer67 said:


> Yup i just realized that.


banned for not banning anyone -.-


----------



## Zeldaplayer67 (Oct 9, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> banned for not banning anyone -.-


Banned for taking this thread too seriously.


----------



## ry755 (Oct 9, 2018)

Zeldaplayer67 said:


> Banned for taking this thread too seriously.


Banned for taking Nocto too seriously


----------



## Zeldaplayer67 (Oct 9, 2018)

ry755 said:


> Banned for taking Nocto too seriously


Banned for taking me seriously.


----------



## ry755 (Oct 9, 2018)

Zeldaplayer67 said:


> Banned for taking me seriously.


Banned for taking me seriously


----------



## Zeldaplayer67 (Oct 9, 2018)

ry755 said:


> Banned for taking me seriously


Banned for ctrl + c


----------



## ry755 (Oct 9, 2018)

Zeldaplayer67 said:


> Banned for ctrl + c


That wasn't a copy-paste, I actually typed that lol


----------



## Zeldaplayer67 (Oct 9, 2018)

ry755 said:


> That wasn't a copy-paste, I actually typed that lol


Banned for not banning.


----------



## zeveroth (Oct 9, 2018)

Zeldaplayer67 said:


> Banned for not banning.


Banned for playing Zelda. She has feelings too you know. 

(Hope you get that)


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 9, 2018)

zeveroth said:


> Banned for playing Zelda. She has feelings too you know.
> 
> (Hope you get that)


Banned because Zelda is actually the name of my kitty


----------



## zeveroth (Oct 9, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> Banned because Zelda is actually the name of my kitty


Banned for not having another one named Link.


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 9, 2018)

zeveroth said:


> Banned for not having another one named Link.


Well, if my kitty was a male, i would have named him Link
Oh and... banned


----------



## zeveroth (Oct 9, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> Well, if my kitty was a male, i would have named him Link
> Oh and... banned


Banned for not having adopted this fellow also.


----------



## Zeldaplayer67 (Oct 9, 2018)

zeveroth said:


> Banned for not having adopted this fellow also.


Banned for google image search


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 9, 2018)

Zeldaplayer67 said:


> Banned for google image search


Banned because google image search is fine.


----------



## ry755 (Oct 9, 2018)

Titanica said:


> Banned because google image search is fine.


Banned for being as mature as a seventh grader


----------



## Zeldaplayer67 (Oct 9, 2018)

ry755 said:


> Banned for being as mature as a seventh grader


Banned for not considering he is a seventh grader. Hint: I am.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 10, 2018)

Zeldaplayer67 said:


> Banned for not considering he is a seventh grader. Hint: I am.


Banned because you're hardly mature.


----------



## Zeldaplayer67 (Oct 10, 2018)

Titanica said:


> Banned because you're hardly mature.


Banned for not banning me for being under 13.


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 10, 2018)

Zeldaplayer67 said:


> Banned for not banning me for being under 13.


banned for liking one of my post
ps : Double banned if you remove it


----------



## Zeldaplayer67 (Oct 10, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> banned for liking one of my post
> ps : Double banned if you remove it


Banned for not telling me exactly which post it was.


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 10, 2018)

Zeldaplayer67 said:


> Banned for not telling me exactly which post it was.


Banned for having a short memory
you liked it 2 minutes ago according to my notifications


----------



## Zeldaplayer67 (Oct 10, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> Banned for having a short memory
> you liked it 2 minutes ago according to my notifications


Banned for being online at the same time as me.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 11, 2018)

Zeldaplayer67 said:


> Banned for being online at the same time as me.


Banned for taking over the Moon.


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 11, 2018)

Titanica said:


> Banned for taking over the Moon.


banned because I am the moon


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 11, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because I am the moon


Banned because you're not.


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 11, 2018)

Titanica said:


> Banned because you're not.


banned because thats what my says


----------



## Zeldaplayer67 (Oct 11, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because thats what my says


Banned for grammar.


----------



## Itzumi (Oct 14, 2018)

Zeldaplayer67 said:


> Banned for grammar.


banned for correcting grammar


----------



## Zeldaplayer67 (Oct 14, 2018)

Itzumi said:


> banned for correcting grammar


Banned for incorrect capitalization.


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 14, 2018)

Zeldaplayer67 said:


> Banned for incorrect capitalization.


Banned for good punctuation on a freaking forum
please... dont...


----------



## Itzumi (Oct 15, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> Banned for good punctuation on a freaking forum
> please... dont...


Banned for no apostrophe in between n and t


----------



## ry755 (Oct 15, 2018)

Itzumi said:


> Banned for no apostrophe in between n and t


Banned because according to nocto we dont need punctuation here


----------



## Itzumi (Oct 15, 2018)

ry755 said:


> Banned because according to nocto we dont need punctuation here


Banned because you aren't the boss of me


----------



## ry755 (Oct 15, 2018)

Itzumi said:


> Banned because you aren't the boss of me


Banned because you aren't the boss of me either


----------



## Zeldaplayer67 (Oct 15, 2018)

ry755 said:


> Banned because you aren't the boss of me either


Banned because only the admins have control over people.


----------



## Itzumi (Oct 15, 2018)

Zeldaplayer67 said:


> Banned because only the admins have control over people.


Banned because you aren't an admin yourself


----------



## Zeldaplayer67 (Oct 15, 2018)

Itzumi said:


> Banned because you aren't an admin yourself


Banned for pointing out the obvious.


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 15, 2018)

Zeldaplayer67 said:


> Banned for pointing out the obvious.


banned because Link isn't Zelda


----------



## Zeldaplayer67 (Oct 15, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because Link isn't Zelda


Banned because your name reminds me of the demon realm from adventure time.


----------



## ry755 (Oct 15, 2018)

Zeldaplayer67 said:


> Banned because your name reminds me of the demon realm from adventure time.


Banned because his name actually means Moon

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

I'm banning myself because GBAtemp is too distracting and I should be working on my health essay


----------



## Zeldaplayer67 (Oct 15, 2018)

ry755 said:


> Banned because his name actually means Moon
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> I'm banning myself because GBAtemp is too distracting and I should be working on my health essay


Banned for not studying sex ed instead.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 15, 2018)

Zeldaplayer67 said:


> Banned for not studying sex ed instead.


Banned because that's a good thing.


----------



## Zeldaplayer67 (Oct 15, 2018)

Titanica said:


> Banned because that's a good thing.


Banned for not being taught how the condom works.


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 15, 2018)

Zeldaplayer67 said:


> Banned for not being taught how the condom works.


banned because, apparently, your father didn't either


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 15, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because, apparently, your father didn't either


Banned for having 4,120 posts.


----------



## Zeldaplayer67 (Oct 15, 2018)

Titanica said:


> Banned for having 4,120 posts.


Banned because sex ed failed us all.


----------



## APartOfMe (Oct 15, 2018)

Zeldaplayer67 said:


> Banned because sex ed failed us all.


Banned because of correct punctuation at the end of a sentence


----------



## Zeldaplayer67 (Oct 15, 2018)

epickid37 said:


> Banned because of correct punctuation at the end of a sentence


Banned for Ctrl + V.


----------



## APartOfMe (Oct 15, 2018)

Zeldaplayer67 said:


> Banned for Ctrl + V.


Banned because Ctrl+C is better


----------



## Zeldaplayer67 (Oct 15, 2018)

epickid37 said:


> Banned because Ctrl+C is better


Banned because that is your opinion.


----------



## APartOfMe (Oct 15, 2018)

Zeldaplayer67 said:


> Banned because that is your opinion.


Banned because my opinion is the correct one


----------



## Zeldaplayer67 (Oct 15, 2018)

epickid37 said:


> Banned because my opinion is the correct one


Banned because it is still your own opinion.


----------



## jimmyj (Oct 15, 2018)

Zeldaplayer67 said:


> Banned because it is still your own opinion.


banned because your opinion doesn't count if you have a mii avatar


----------



## Zeldaplayer67 (Oct 15, 2018)

jimmyj said:


> banned because your opinion doesn't count if you have a mii avatar


Banned for racism.


----------



## Zeldaplayer67 (Oct 15, 2018)

<This is an accidental double post>


----------



## ry755 (Oct 15, 2018)

Zeldaplayer67 said:


> <This is an accidental double post>


Banned because of a double post


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 15, 2018)

ry755 said:


> Banned because of a double post


banned for not double posting

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 18, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> banned for not double posting
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


Banned because I don't know what time it is there, but right here, it's 4:20!


----------



## Zeldaplayer67 (Oct 18, 2018)

Titanica said:


> Banned because I don't know what time it is there, but right here, it's 4:20!


Banned for --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------.


----------



## MrLucariox (Oct 18, 2018)

Banned for not finishing your sentence and inappropriate punctuation and usage of quote function.


----------



## Zeldaplayer67 (Oct 18, 2018)

MrLucariox said:


> Banned for not finishing your sentence and inappropriate punctuation and usage of quote function.


Banned for lying.


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 18, 2018)

Zeldaplayer67 said:


> Banned for lying.


banned for... well... you know...


----------



## Zeldaplayer67 (Oct 18, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> banned for... well... you know...


Banned for not stating the reason you had for banning me.


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 18, 2018)

Zeldaplayer67 said:


> Banned for not stating the reason you had for banning me.


banned because you don't know why I banned you


----------



## Chary (Oct 18, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because you don't know why I banned you


Banned for having an even numbered post in the thread


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 18, 2018)

Chary said:


> Banned for having an even numbered post in the thread


wut?
banned because i dont understand what you mean...


----------



## Chary (Oct 18, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> wut?
> banned because i dont understand what you mean...









Banned cuz I had to explain!


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 18, 2018)

Chary said:


> Banned cuz I had to explain!


Banned because I had to google translate because i didn't know what you meant by "even number" lol

Ban myself for saying lol, lol


----------



## Zeldaplayer67 (Oct 18, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> Banned because I had to google translate because i didn't know what you meant by "even number" lol
> 
> Ban myself for saying lol, lol


Banned for being a Canadian that cannot even understand English.


----------



## ry755 (Oct 18, 2018)

Chary said:


> Banned cuz I had to explain!


Banned because you don't use the dark theme :0


----------



## Zeldaplayer67 (Oct 18, 2018)

ry755 said:


> Banned because you don't use the dark theme :0


Banned for not banning me.


----------



## MrLucariox (Oct 19, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> Banned because I had to google translate because i didn't know what you meant by "even number" lol
> 
> Ban myself for saying lol, lol


Banned for not knowing what even number means lol


----------



## ry755 (Oct 19, 2018)

MrLucariox said:


> Banned for not knowing what even number means lol


Banned because your post is an even number


----------



## SG854 (Oct 19, 2018)

Banned because


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 19, 2018)

SG854 said:


> Banned because


banned for almost kissing a dinosaur
yes... I'm jealous


----------



## Itzumi (Oct 20, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> banned for almost kissing a dinosaur
> yes... I'm jealous


Banned for being jealous


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 20, 2018)

You're banned for pointing out the obvious.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 20, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> You're banned for pointing out the obvious.


Banned for replying in a complete sentence.


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 20, 2018)

Titanica said:


> Banned for replying in a complete sentence.


banned for banning @VinsCool


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 21, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> banned for banning @VinsCool


Banned because anyone who replies in this thread WILL be banned no matter what. It's every man for themselves!


----------



## DryerRaptor4441 (Nov 12, 2018)

You are banned for killing many people after you crashed.


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 12, 2018)

DryerRaptor4441 said:


> You are banned for killing many people after you crashed.


Banned for being a newcomer


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 13, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> Banned for being a newcomer


Banned for wasting quite a significant amount of your life on GBAtemp.


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 13, 2018)

Titanica said:


> Banned for wasting quite a significant amount of your life on GBAtemp.


Banned for being level 5 only


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 13, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> Banned for being level 5 only


Banned because the level system is _*RIGGED*_.


----------



## Uumas (Nov 14, 2018)

Titanica said:


> Banned because the level system is _*RIGGED*_.


Banned for calling the level system *RIGGED*


----------



## DaveLister (Nov 14, 2018)

You are banned because The path of the righteous man is beset on all sides by the Inequities of the selfish and the tyranny of evil men.Blessed is he who, in the name of charity and good will shepherds the weak through the valley of darkness,  for he is truly his brother's keeper and the finder of lost children. 
And I will strike down upon thee with great vengeance and furious Anger those who attempt to poison and destroy my brothers 
And you will know
My name is the Lord when I lay my vengeance upon thee.


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 14, 2018)

DaveLister said:


> You are banned because The path of the righteous man is beset on all sides by the Inequities of the selfish and the tyranny of evil men.Blessed is he who, in the name of charity and good will shepherds the weak through the valley of darkness,  for he is truly his brother's keeper and the finder of lost children.
> And I will strike down upon thee with great vengeance and furious Anger those who attempt to poison and destroy my brothers
> And you will know
> My name is the Lord when I lay my vengeance upon thee.


banned because... wut...?


----------



## DaveLister (Nov 14, 2018)

You are banned because you didn't know
*Ezekiel 25:17*

  play from 1.08


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 14, 2018)

DaveLister said:


> You are banned because you didn't know
> *Ezekiel 25:17*
> 
> play from 1.08



banned because I won't because I dont care


----------



## DaveLister (Nov 14, 2018)

Banned because they dont speak English in "What" , and because "what" aint no country I ever heard of.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 14, 2018)

DaveLister said:


> Banned because they dont speak English in "What" , and because "what" aint no country I ever heard of.


Banned for not quoting the previous messages.


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 17, 2018)

Banned for not having a titanic avatar


----------



## bandithedoge (Dec 22, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> Banned for not having a titanic avatar


Banned for having a blurry cat pic in your avatar.


----------



## x65943 (Dec 22, 2018)

bandithedoge said:


> Banned for having a blurry cat pic in your avatar.


Banned for upside down pokeball flag


----------



## GhostLatte (Dec 22, 2018)

Banned for being too cute


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 22, 2018)

GhostLatte said:


> Banned for being too cute


banned for being a scary ghost i cant capture


----------



## Zeldaplayer67 (Dec 22, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> banned for being a scary ghost i cant capture


Banned for not using hacks to catch that ghost Pokémon.


----------



## APartOfMe (Dec 22, 2018)

Zeldaplayer67 said:


> Banned for not using hacks to catch that ghost Pokémon.


banned for hacking


----------



## APartOfMe (Dec 22, 2018)

double post


----------



## Zeldaplayer67 (Dec 22, 2018)

epickid37 said:


> banned for hacking


Banned for double post.


----------



## APartOfMe (Dec 22, 2018)

Zeldaplayer67 said:


> Banned for double post.


banned for single post

t̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶t̶ ̶m̶a̶d̶e̶ ̶b̶y̶ ̶t̶h̶e̶ ̶d̶o̶u̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶t̶ ̶g̶a̶n̶g̶


----------



## Zeldaplayer67 (Dec 22, 2018)

epickid37 said:


> banned for single post
> 
> t̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶t̶ ̶m̶a̶d̶e̶ ̶b̶y̶ ̶t̶h̶e̶ ̶d̶o̶u̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶t̶ ̶g̶a̶n̶g̶


Banned for dead memes now get out of my sight.


----------



## HamBone41801 (Dec 22, 2018)

Zeldaplayer67 said:


> Banned for dead memes now get out of my sight.


banned for using a mii as your avatar.


----------



## Zeldaplayer67 (Dec 22, 2018)

HamBone41801 said:


> banned for using a mii as your avatar.


Banned for having cancer as your avatar.


----------



## HamBone41801 (Dec 22, 2018)

Zeldaplayer67 said:


> Banned for having cancer as your avatar.


banned for disrespecting Morph


----------



## Zeldaplayer67 (Dec 22, 2018)

HamBone41801 said:


> banned for disrespecting Morph


Banned for respecting a cancer cell.


----------



## Nerdtendo (Dec 22, 2018)

Zeldaplayer67 said:


> Banned for respecting a cancer cell.


Banned for not letting someone else have a turn


----------



## Zeldaplayer67 (Dec 22, 2018)

Nerdtendo said:


> Banned for not letting someone else have a turn


Banned because I don't care.


----------



## LittleFlame (Dec 22, 2018)

Zeldaplayer67 said:


> Banned because I don't care.


banned for edge


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 22, 2018)

LittleFlame said:


> banned for edge


banned because we are in the edge of the forum


----------



## BlastedGuy9905 (Dec 22, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because we are in the edge of the forum


banned because gbatemp is just a shitposting website with hacking sprinkled in


----------



## Zeldaplayer67 (Dec 22, 2018)

BlastedGuy9905 said:


> banned because gbatemp is just a shitposting website with hacking sprinkled in


Banned for pointing out the obvious.


----------



## Sheimi (Dec 22, 2018)

Zeldaplayer67 said:


> Banned for pointing out the obvious.


Banned because TEST! FAILED!


----------



## Mnecraft368 (Dec 22, 2018)

Sheimi said:


> Banned because TEST! FAILED!


Banned because I don't get the joke.


----------



## Zeldaplayer67 (Dec 22, 2018)

Mnecraft368 said:


> Banned because I don't get the joke.


Banned because its a splatoon 2 octo expansion reference.

https://splatoonwiki.org/wiki/C.Q._Cumber


----------



## Maq47 (Dec 23, 2018)

Zeldaplayer67 said:


> Banned because its a splatoon 2 octo expansion reference.
> 
> https://splatoonwiki.org/wiki/C.Q._Cumber


Banned for playing too much Splatoon 2.

Edit: Also banned for being a hypocrite. Username does NOT check out.


----------



## BlastedGuy9905 (Dec 23, 2018)

MarcusCarter said:


> Banned for playing too much Splatoon 2.
> 
> Edit: Also banned for being a hypocrite. Username does NOT check out.


banned for criticizing someone for playing a good game


----------



## Zeldaplayer67 (Dec 23, 2018)

BlastedGuy9905 said:


> banned for criticizing someone for playing a good game


Banned for sticking up for me.


----------



## Maq47 (Dec 23, 2018)

Zeldaplayer67 said:


> Banned for sticking up for me.


Banned for stabbing him in the back.


----------



## jamezfat (Dec 23, 2018)

@everyone banned for keeping this 10 year old thread going. Holy shit wtf, this is epic


----------



## bandithedoge (Dec 23, 2018)

jamezfat said:


> @everyone banned for keeping this 10 year old thread going. Holy shit wtf, this is epic


Banned for reminding me that this is a 10 year old thread and making me sad.


----------



## Zach9o9 (Dec 23, 2018)

LittleFlame said:


> banned for edge


Banned for lack of flame.


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 23, 2018)

Zach9o9 said:


> Banned for lack of flame.


banned for banning the wrong person


----------



## Zeldaplayer67 (Dec 23, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> banned for banning the wrong person


Banned because your getting banned.


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 23, 2018)

Zeldaplayer67 said:


> Banned because your getting banned.


banned because Link


----------



## ScienceBETCH (Dec 23, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because Link


Banned because 404 NOT FOUND


----------



## BlastedGuy9905 (Dec 23, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because Link


banned because Cat


----------



## ScienceBETCH (Dec 23, 2018)

BlastedGuy9905 said:


> banned because Cat


Banned because you banned someone who was already banned


----------



## BlastedGuy9905 (Dec 23, 2018)

ScienceBETCH said:


> Banned because you banned someone who was already banned


banned because you literally posted 2 seconds before me

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



ScienceBETCH said:


> Banned because you banned someone who was already banned


banned again to prove my point


----------



## ScienceBETCH (Dec 23, 2018)

BlastedGuy9905 said:


> banned because you literally posted 2 seconds before me
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Banned because I don't have anything to say to defend myself


----------



## BlastedGuy9905 (Dec 23, 2018)

ScienceBETCH said:


> Banned because I don't have anything to say to defend myself


banned because


----------



## ScienceBETCH (Dec 23, 2018)

BlastedGuy9905 said:


> banned because



Banned because it's the opposite day

Edit: I'm banned for making a typo


----------



## Mnecraft368 (Dec 23, 2018)

ScienceBETCH said:


> Banned because it's the opposite day
> 
> Edit: I'm banned for making a typo


Banned for banning yourself.


----------



## ScienceBETCH (Dec 23, 2018)

Mnecraft368 said:


> Banned for banning yourself.


Banned because banception


----------



## Zeldaplayer67 (Dec 23, 2018)

ScienceBETCH said:


> Banned because banception



Banned for not making sense.


----------



## Mnecraft368 (Dec 23, 2018)

Zeldaplayer67 said:


> Banned for not making sense.


Banned because it was a joke.


----------



## Zeldaplayer67 (Dec 23, 2018)

Mnecraft368 said:


> Banned because it was a joke.


Banned because it was not funny.


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 23, 2018)

Zeldaplayer67 said:


> Banned because it was not funny.


Banned because it actually was, when you understand the joke


----------



## bandithedoge (Dec 23, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> Banned because it actually was, when you understand the joke


Banned because nobody understands it.


----------



## Maq47 (Dec 23, 2018)

bandithedoge said:


> Banned because nobody understands it.


Banned because I do.


----------



## bandithedoge (Dec 23, 2018)

MarcusCarter said:


> Banned because I do.


Banned because nobody cares.


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 23, 2018)

bandithedoge said:


> Banned because nobody cares.


Banned because I do.


----------



## bandithedoge (Dec 23, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> Banned because I do.


Banned because nobody cares that you care.


----------



## Zeldaplayer67 (Dec 23, 2018)

bandithedoge said:


> Banned because nobody cares that you care.


Banned for not caring about him caring.


----------



## bandithedoge (Dec 23, 2018)

Zeldaplayer67 said:


> Banned for not caring about him caring.


Banned for caring about me not caring about him caring.


----------



## Zeldaplayer67 (Dec 23, 2018)

bandithedoge said:


> Banned for caring about me not caring about him caring.


Banned for caring about me not caring about you not caring about him.


----------



## Maq47 (Dec 23, 2018)

Zeldaplayer67 said:


> Banned for caring about me not caring about you not caring about him.


Banned for overuse of the word caring.


----------



## bandithedoge (Dec 23, 2018)

MarcusCarter said:


> Banned for overuse of the word caring.


Banned for ruining my joke.


----------



## Zeldaplayer67 (Dec 23, 2018)

bandithedoge said:


> Banned for ruining my joke.


Banned for pointing that out.

Also I crave some veggie straws.


----------



## bandithedoge (Dec 23, 2018)

Zeldaplayer67 said:


> Banned for pointing that out.
> 
> Also I crave some veggie straws.


Not banned for craving veggie straws. That would be too obvious.


----------



## Maq47 (Dec 23, 2018)

bandithedoge said:


> Not banned for craving veggie straws. That would be too obvious.


Unbanned for not banning someone.


----------



## bandithedoge (Dec 23, 2018)

MarcusCarter said:


> Unbanned for not banning someone.


Banned for unbanning someone.


----------



## Maq47 (Dec 23, 2018)

bandithedoge said:


> Banned for unbanning someone.


Banned for banning me for unbanning someone.


----------



## bandithedoge (Dec 23, 2018)

MarcusCarter said:


> Banned for banning me for unbanning someone.


Banned for starting another shitty joke.


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 23, 2018)

bandithedoge said:


> Banned for starting another shitty joke.


Banned for ending another shitty joke


----------



## bandithedoge (Dec 23, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> Banned for ending another shitty joke


Banned for not starting another shitty joke.


----------



## Mnecraft368 (Dec 23, 2018)

bandithedoge said:


> Banned for not starting another shitty joke.


Banned for overusing the phrase 'shitty joke'.


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 23, 2018)

Mnecraft368 said:


> Banned for overusing the phrase 'shitty joke'.


banned for posting this 10 minutes before i post this post


----------



## Maq47 (Dec 23, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> banned for posting this 10 minutes before i post this post


Banned for not continuing to use the phrase 'shitty joke'.


----------



## Mnecraft368 (Dec 23, 2018)

MarcusCarter said:


> Banned for not continuing to use the phrase 'shitty joke'.


Banned for trying to revive the shitty joke


----------



## BlastedGuy9905 (Dec 23, 2018)

Mnecraft368 said:


> Banned for trying to revive the shitty joke


banned for STOP THIS ALREADY GODDAMNIT AAAAAAAAA


----------



## Mnecraft368 (Dec 23, 2018)

BlastedGuy9905 said:


> banned for STOP THIS ALREADY GODDAMNIT AAAAAAAAA


Banned for excessive caps.


----------



## BlastedGuy9905 (Dec 23, 2018)

Mnecraft368 said:


> Banned for excessive caps.


banned for complaining


----------



## Mnecraft368 (Dec 23, 2018)

BlastedGuy9905 said:


> banned for complaining


Banned for complaining about me complaining.


----------



## Maq47 (Dec 23, 2018)

Mnecraft368 said:


> Banned for complaining about me complaining.


Banned for complaining about him complaining about you complaining.


----------



## Mnecraft368 (Dec 23, 2018)

MarcusCarter said:


> Banned for complaining about him complaining about you complaining.


Banned for complaining about me complaining about him complaining about me complaining.


----------



## BlastedGuy9905 (Dec 23, 2018)

Mnecraft368 said:


> Banned for complaining about me complaining about him complaining about me complaining.


banned because im contemplating my life choices of posting my message that started this


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 23, 2018)

BlastedGuy9905 said:


> banned because im contemplating my life choices of posting my message that started this


banned because the next to ban me will be the 71kth ban


----------



## Maq47 (Dec 23, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because the next to ban me will be the 71kth ban


Banned twice to avoid it.


----------



## Zeldaplayer67 (Dec 23, 2018)

MarcusCarter said:


> Banned twice to avoid it.


*Removed one of your bans.*


----------



## BlastedGuy9905 (Dec 23, 2018)

Zeldaplayer67 said:


> *Removed one of your bans.*


banned because we live in a society and someone stole the 71kth ban
i want to commit sudoku


----------



## Zeldaplayer67 (Dec 24, 2018)

BlastedGuy9905 said:


> banned because we live in a society and someone stole the 71kth ban
> i want to commit sudoku


Banned because I didn't ban any person in the previous post.


----------



## Mnecraft368 (Dec 24, 2018)

Zeldaplayer67 said:


> Banned because I didn't ban any person in the previous post.


Banned for not banning someone in your previous post in a thread about banning people.


----------



## Zeldaplayer67 (Dec 24, 2018)

Mnecraft368 said:


> Banned for not banning someone in your previous post in a thread about banning people.


Banned for making me convulse on the floor.


----------



## Maq47 (Dec 24, 2018)

Zeldaplayer67 said:


> Banned for making me convulse on the floor.


Banned for convulsing on Christmas Eve.


----------



## Zeldaplayer67 (Dec 24, 2018)

MarcusCarter said:


> Banned for convulsing on Christmas Eve.


REeEEEEEEEEEEeeeeeE


----------



## Mnecraft368 (Dec 24, 2018)

Zeldaplayer67 said:


> REeEEEEEEEEEEeeeeeE


Banned for not banning someone and using strange combinations of caps.


----------



## Zeldaplayer67 (Dec 24, 2018)

Mnecraft368 said:


> Banned for not banning someone and using strange combinations of caps.


_*REEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE*_


----------



## BlastedGuy9905 (Dec 24, 2018)

Zeldaplayer67 said:


> _*REEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE*_


banned for only fixing your caps


----------



## Maq47 (Dec 24, 2018)

BlastedGuy9905 said:


> banned for only fixing your caps


Banned for not using caps.


----------



## BlastedGuy9905 (Dec 24, 2018)

MarcusCarter said:


> Banned for not using caps.


BANNED FOR COMPLAINING


----------



## ScienceBETCH (Dec 24, 2018)

BlastedGuy9905 said:


> BANNED FOR COMPLAINING


BaNnEd FoR hAtE sPeEcH


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 24, 2018)

Banned because you complained about hate speech


----------



## FoxMcloud5655 (Dec 24, 2018)

LuigiSuperStarSaga said:


> Banned because you complained about hate speech


Banned for issuing a well needed ban.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 24, 2018)

Banned for banning me.


----------



## BlastedGuy9905 (Dec 24, 2018)

LuigiSuperStarSaga said:


> Banned for banning me.


banned for entitlement


----------



## medoli900 (Dec 31, 2018)

BlastedGuy9905 said:


> banned for entitlement


Banned for having number in your username.
Sweating profusely


----------



## Mnecraft368 (Dec 31, 2018)

medoli900 said:


> Banned for having number in your username.
> Sweating profusely


Banned for sweating.
Lets not look over at my username


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 31, 2018)

Mnecraft368 said:


> Banned for sweating.
> Lets not look over at my username


banned for hating your name


----------



## Maq47 (Dec 31, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> banned for hating your name


Banned because your username means 'night orb'.


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 31, 2018)

MarcusCarter said:


> Banned because your username means 'night orb'.


Banned because the night orb is the moon


----------



## Maq47 (Dec 31, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> Banned because the night orb is the moon


Banned for mooning me.


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 31, 2018)

MarcusCarter said:


> Banned for mooning me.


banned because I haven't mooned anyone... ever...


----------



## Maq47 (Dec 31, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because I haven't mooned anyone... ever...


Banned for being a pedophile and denying it.


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 31, 2018)

MarcusCarter said:


> Banned for being a pedophile and denying it.


Banned for making pedophiles jokes


----------



## Maq47 (Dec 31, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> Banned for making pedophiles jokes


Banned for not thinking my pedophile jokes are funny.


----------



## Mnecraft368 (Dec 31, 2018)

MarcusCarter said:


> Banned for not thinking my pedophile jokes are funny.


Banned for trying to be funny.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 1, 2019)

Banned for not being a lolicon


----------



## Zeldaplayer67 (Jan 1, 2019)

LuigiSuperStarSaga said:


> Banned for not being a lolicon


Banned for banning them for not being a child drawing.


----------



## medoli900 (Jan 3, 2019)

Banned for not knowing the difference between a lolicon and a loli.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 3, 2019)

medoli900 said:


> Banned for not knowing the difference between a lolicon and a loli.


banned  for living in a ghost town


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 4, 2019)

@Chary


----------



## Chary (Jan 4, 2019)

Lilith Valentine said:


> @Chary
> View attachment 154148


Banned for there being a Charmeleon in that image.


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 4, 2019)

Chary said:


> Banned for there being a Charmeleon in that image.


Banned because wrong thread, lol


----------



## Maq47 (Jan 4, 2019)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Banned because wrong thread, lol


Banned because joke's on you.

Edit: Good one, @Chary .


----------



## Stecker8 (Jan 7, 2019)

MarcusCarter said:


> Banned because joke's on you.
> 
> Edit: Good one, @Chary .


Banned because today is your birthday

(Happy Birthday)


----------



## Maq47 (Jan 7, 2019)

Stecker8 said:


> Banned because today is your birthday
> 
> (Happy Birthday)


Banned if you didn't know that was the date I joined. If you did know, banned for not banning yourself due to forgetting to post here (and banning someone) on October 9th.

Either way, you're banned.


----------



## Stecker8 (Jan 8, 2019)

MarcusCarter said:


> Banned if you didn't know that was the date I joined. If you did know, banned for not banning yourself due to forgetting to post here (and banning someone) on October 9th.
> 
> Either way, you're banned.


Banned because of making me look like an idiot


----------



## Mnecraft368 (Jan 8, 2019)

Stecker8 said:


> Banned because of making me look like an idiot


Banned for banning someone for making you look like an idiot.


----------



## Stecker8 (Jan 8, 2019)

Mnecraft368 said:


> Banned for banning someone for making you look like an idiot.


Banned because of banning me


----------



## Mnecraft368 (Jan 8, 2019)

Stecker8 said:


> Banned because of banning me


Banned for not coming up with a better reason to ban me.


----------



## Stecker8 (Jan 8, 2019)

Mnecraft368 said:


> Banned for not coming up with a better reason to ban me.


Banned because of hating your own name (now I have a reason)


----------



## Mnecraft368 (Jan 8, 2019)

Stecker8 said:


> Banned because of hating your own name (now I have a reason)


Banned for posting a late reason.


----------



## Stecker8 (Jan 8, 2019)

Mnecraft368 said:


> Banned for posting a late reason.


Banned because of your fast response


----------



## Mnecraft368 (Jan 8, 2019)

Stecker8 said:


> Banned because of your fast response


Banned for hating on my fast typing and response.


----------



## Maq47 (Jan 8, 2019)

Mnecraft368 said:


> Banned for hating on my fast typing and response.


Banned for banning haters who type slow.


----------



## medoli900 (Jan 11, 2019)

Banned for having the wrong shade of blue for the X of the controller in its profile picture.

Banned for banning someone because they banned someone.

(Inb4 I get banned because I initially banned the wrong person)


----------



## Skittyusedcovet (Jan 11, 2019)

medoli900 said:


> Banned for having the wrong shade of blue for the X of the controller in its profile picture.
> 
> Banned for banning someone because they banned someone.
> 
> (Inb4 I get banned because I initially banned the wrong person)



Banned because in the last Ace Attorney game detective Gumshoe wasn't in it. Even if you are a forensic investigator I still prefer Gumshoe as I think he is the best investigator. Either way he is fun guy and I miss him.


----------



## medoli900 (Jan 13, 2019)

Banned because implies I don't weep the lack of my bara man in recent AA.


----------



## Skittyusedcovet (Jan 13, 2019)

medoli900 said:


> Banned because implies I don't weep the lack of my bara man in recent AA.



I accept my ban then. Im glad i'm not only one who misses him.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 13, 2019)

Skittyusedcovet said:


> I accept my ban then. Im glad i'm not only one who misses him.


banned for not banning anyone


----------



## Skittyusedcovet (Jan 13, 2019)

Noctosphere said:


> banned for not banning anyone



Wait I was supposed to re ban someone? Oh well Im not very good at this. I accept my double ban.


----------



## medoli900 (Jan 13, 2019)

Banned for not follow basic instruction


----------



## Skittyusedcovet (Jan 13, 2019)

medoli900 said:


> Banned for not follow basic instruction



I accept my tripple ban then. Can I have whipped cream and a cherry on top with those bans pretty please?


----------



## medoli900 (Jan 13, 2019)

Banned for having the ability to breed with Wailmer.
(You really should read earlier post to know how to play...)


----------



## Skittyusedcovet (Jan 13, 2019)

medoli900 said:


> Banned for having the ability to breed with Wailmer.
> (You really should read earlier post to know how to play...)



I know how to play. Im pulling everyones leg.  Your banned because your assuming I want to breed with Wailord and Wailmer. There’s no way Im breeding with them they would squish me with their colossal size.(Gamefreak are nuts)


----------



## bandithedoge (Jan 14, 2019)

Skittyusedcovet said:


> I know how to play. Im pulling everyones leg.  Your banned because your assuming I want to breed with Wailord and Wailmer. There’s no way Im breeding with them they would squish me with their colossal size.(Gamefreak are nuts)


Banned for not knowing the difference between "your" and "you're". My heart hurts.


----------



## Maq47 (Jan 14, 2019)

bandithedoge said:


> Banned for not knowing the difference between "your" and "you're". My heart hurts.


Banned for having a meme character as your pfp.


----------



## bandithedoge (Jan 14, 2019)

MarcusCarter said:


> Banned for having a meme character as your pfp.


Banned for disrespecting the squatting doge.


----------



## Maq47 (Jan 14, 2019)

bandithedoge said:


> Banned for disrespecting the squatting doge.


Banned for respecting the squatting doge.


----------



## OsQ_Oscar (Jan 15, 2019)

banned for misuse of microsoft azure sandbox
http://www.microsoft.com/azure


----------



## Maq47 (Jan 15, 2019)

OsQ_Oscar said:


> banned for misuse of microsoft azure sandbox
> http://www.microsoft.com/azure


Banned because I've never used it.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 15, 2019)

MarcusCarter said:


> Banned because I've never used it.


i know a way to emulate ps3 on ps3
Banned because im a genius


----------



## AtsuNii (Jan 15, 2019)

Noctosphere said:


> i know a way to emulate ps3 on ps3
> Banned because im a genius



banned for falsely proclaiming yourself to be a genius


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 15, 2019)

AtsuNii said:


> banned for falsely proclaiming yourself to be a genius



Banned for being the worst tryhard I've ever seen.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 15, 2019)

DinohScene said:


> Banned for being the worst tryhard I've ever seen.


Hahaha
My turn to ban you
BANNED


----------



## Maq47 (Jan 15, 2019)

Noctosphere said:


> Hahaha
> My turn to ban you
> BANNED


Banned because you didn't give a reason, and thereby broke the rules.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 15, 2019)

MarcusCarter said:


> Banned because you didn't give a reason, and thereby broke the rules.


The reason was that it was my turn
Banned for saying I broke the rules


----------



## medoli900 (Jan 16, 2019)

Banned for owning a cat that I don't.


----------



## Minox (Jan 29, 2019)

Banned because someone just liked a post by me from 10 years ago in this topic.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 29, 2019)

Minox said:


> Banned because someone just liked a post by me from 10 years ago in this topic.


banned for being there for over 10 years


----------



## Minox (Jan 29, 2019)

Noctosphere said:


> banned for being there for over 10 years


Banned for not being at my level :>


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 29, 2019)

Minox said:


> Banned for not being at my level :>


Beanned because I almost am... just one moar level...


----------



## medoli900 (Feb 1, 2019)

Noctosphere said:


> Beanned because I almost am... just one moar level...


Banned because keeps changing profile picture.


----------



## Maq47 (Feb 1, 2019)

medoli900 said:


> Banned because keeps changing profile picture.


Banned for not banning him for saying 'beanned'.


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 1, 2019)

MarcusCarter said:


> Banned for not banning him for saying 'beanned'.


banned because you had plenty of time to ban me for that
Now it's too late


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 2, 2019)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because you had plenty of time to ban me for that
> Now it's too late


Banned for that signature.


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 2, 2019)

Titanica said:


> Banned for that signature.


Banned for that boring joke in your signature


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 2, 2019)

Noctosphere said:


> Banned for that boring joke in your signature


Banned because a good pun is a good pun.


----------



## Mnecraft368 (Feb 2, 2019)

Titanica said:


> Banned because a good pun is a good pun.


Banned because it's a bad pun.


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 2, 2019)

Mnecraft368 said:


> Banned because it's a bad pun.


Banned because I liked your comment


----------



## IncredulousP (Feb 2, 2019)

Banned because Zelda told me to.


----------



## medoli900 (Feb 3, 2019)

Banned because "Member"


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 4, 2019)

medoli900 said:


> Banned because "Member"


Banned because you have a profile picture of Ema Skye for the Edgeworth games and NOT one from Ace Attorney 1.


----------



## Caofre (Feb 4, 2019)

Titanica said:


> Banned because you have a profile picture of Ema Skye for the Edgeworth games and NOT one from Ace Attorney 1.


Banned for being mature


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 4, 2019)

Caofre said:


> Banned for being mature


Banned because I was being immature.


----------



## Caofre (Feb 4, 2019)

Titanica said:


> Banned because I was being immature.


Banned for your username referencing an tragic accident.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 4, 2019)

Caofre said:


> Banned for your username referencing an tragic accident.


Banned because it is not referencing the SINKING of the Titanic, but a movie that pays TRIBUTE and RESPECT to the sinking.


----------



## Caofre (Feb 4, 2019)

Titanica said:


> Banned because it is not referencing the SINKING of the Titanic, but a movie that pays TRIBUTE and RESPECT to the sinking.


Banned because i don't actually care.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 4, 2019)

Caofre said:


> Banned because i don't actually care.


Banned for not caring about that tragic accident you brought up.


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 5, 2019)

Titanica said:


> Banned for not caring about that tragic accident you brought up.


banned for caring about something else than video games -,-


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 5, 2019)

Noctosphere said:


> banned for caring about something else than video games -,-


Banned for having an insensitive heart.


----------



## AmandaRose (Feb 5, 2019)

Titanica said:


> Banned for having an insensitive heart.


You are banned just so someone can ban me from the site before I go psycho (which is probably gonna happen as I'm majorly pissed off today) and actually end up getting banned for real by site staff lol


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 5, 2019)

AmandaRose said:


> You are banned just so someone can ban me from the site before I go psycho (which is probably gonna happen as I'm majorly pissed off today) and actually end up getting banned for real by site staff lol


banned for being pissed off


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 5, 2019)

Noctosphere said:


> banned for being pissed off


Banned because I don't really know what drama is going on.


----------



## AmandaRose (Feb 5, 2019)

Titanica said:


> Banned because I don't really know what drama is going on.


Banned for replying before I could ban Noctosphere who is supposedly my friend and never even asked why I am pissed off. Thanks Nocto


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 5, 2019)

AmandaRose said:


> Banned for replying before I could ban Noctosphere who is supposedly my friend and never even asked why I am pissed off. Thanks Nocto


Banned because

I DON'T KNOW WHAT IS GOING ON AND IT IS WEIRD.


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 5, 2019)

AmandaRose said:


> Banned for replying before I could ban Noctosphere who is supposedly my friend and never even asked why I am pissed off. Thanks Nocto


Banned because I though I asked in another thread


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 5, 2019)

Noctosphere said:


> Banned because I though I asked in another thread


Banned for taking this out of this thread.

Double banned for skipping a post.


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 5, 2019)

Titanica said:


> Banned for taking this out of this thread.
> 
> Double banned for skipping a post.


banned for ending a page


----------



## Skirlez (Feb 6, 2019)

Noctosphere said:


> banned for ending a page


Banned *fur* having a cat




please ban me


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 6, 2019)

Skirlez said:


> Banned *fur* having a cat
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unbanned for making a good pun.


----------



## medoli900 (Feb 7, 2019)

Banned because not animated profile picture.


----------



## PurplePuffin (Feb 9, 2019)

medoli900 said:


> Banned because not animated profile picture.


Banned for animated signature!


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 9, 2019)

PurplePuffin said:


> Banned for animated signature!


banned because no signature -.-


----------



## PurplePuffin (Feb 11, 2019)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because no signature -.-


Banned for too many emojis in signature!


----------



## JavaScribe (Feb 12, 2019)

PurplePuffin said:


> Banned for too many emojis in signature!


Banned for not typing upside down despite being in the land down under. You can't fool us, you spy.

(I'm not a stalker; it shows the country flag at the bottom of the little profile banner, with the name as mouseover text in case the 16x11 image is too small to decipher.)


----------



## AdenTheThird (Feb 15, 2019)

JavaScribe said:


> Banned for not typing upside down despite being in the land down under. You can't fool us, you spy.
> 
> (I'm not a stalker; it shows the country flag at the bottom of the little profile banner, with the name as mouseover text in case the 16x11 image is too small to decipher.)


Banned for taking way to long to explain where the flag is located.


----------



## Quantumcat (Feb 15, 2019)

AdenTheThird said:


> Banned for taking way to long to explain where the flag is located.


әɔuә!ʇɐdɯ! ɹoɟ pәuuɐq


----------



## keven3477 (Feb 16, 2019)

Quantumcat said:


> әɔuә!ʇɐdɯ! ɹoɟ pәuuɐq


Banned for upside-down text


----------



## AdenTheThird (Feb 17, 2019)

keven3477 said:


> Banned for upside-down text


Banned for banning a moderator


----------



## keven3477 (Feb 17, 2019)

AdenTheThird said:


> Banned for banning a moderator


Banned for making me reach level 6 in this site.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 17, 2019)

keven3477 said:


> Banned for making me reach level 6 in this site.


Banned for just NOW making it to level 6.


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 17, 2019)

Titanica said:


> Banned for just NOW making it to level 6.


Banned for banning someone for an achievement
you should unban him actually


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 17, 2019)

Noctosphere said:


> Banned for banning someone for an achievement
> you should unban him actually


Banned because they banned somebody for that achievement.


----------



## AdenTheThird (Feb 19, 2019)

Titanica said:


> Banned because they banned somebody for that achievement.


Banned for bad pun in sig


----------



## GageTheWeeb (Feb 20, 2019)

AdenTheThird said:


> Banned for bad pun in sig



Banned for banning someone. You're not a moderator you ninny.


----------



## AdenTheThird (Feb 20, 2019)

Banne


GageTheWeeb said:


> Banned for banning someone. You're not a moderator you ninny.


banned because newbie telling fanatic not to ban


----------



## GageTheWeeb (Feb 20, 2019)

AdenTheThird said:


> Banne
> 
> banned because newbie telling fanatic not to ban



bAnnEd bEcAUsE Of IncOrrEct cApItAlIzAtIOn


----------



## AdenTheThird (Feb 20, 2019)

GageTheWeeb said:


> bAnnEd bEcAUsE Of IncOrrEct cApItAlIzAtIOn


Banned because you're one to talk


----------



## Brayton (Feb 21, 2019)

AdenTheThird said:


> Banned because you're one to talk


You have been banned for incorrect punctuation.


----------



## JavaScribe (Feb 21, 2019)

Brayton said:


> You have been banned for incorrect punctuation.


Banned for "give me an internet" and "give me a [email protected]" in sig. What is this, 2004?


----------



## AdenTheThird (Feb 21, 2019)

JavaScribe said:


> Banned for "give me an internet" and "give me a [email protected]" in sig. What is this, 2004?


Banned because your sig defies what you just said.


----------



## JavaScribe (Feb 22, 2019)

AdenTheThird said:


> Banned because your sig defies what you just said.


banned for lack of clarity


----------



## AdenTheThird (Feb 22, 2019)

JavaScribe said:


> banned for lack of clarity


When I speak, unless stated otherwise, always remember there's a good chance that I'm only guessing. Or being sarcastic. Or both.
Banned.


----------



## JavaScribe (Feb 23, 2019)

AdenTheThird said:


> When I speak, unless stated otherwise, always remember there's a good chance that I'm only guessing. Or being sarcastic. Or both.
> Banned.


banned for not making a point.
I don't have a "give me internets" in my sig


----------



## AdenTheThird (Feb 26, 2019)

Banned for nitpicking in a forum where idiots tend to gather.


----------



## Limoon (Feb 26, 2019)

banned for spaghetti


----------



## AdenTheThird (Feb 26, 2019)

Limoon said:


> banned for spaghetti


I rest my case. Banned for completely irrelevant comment.


----------



## Limoon (Feb 26, 2019)

AdenTheThird said:


> I rest my case. Banned for completely irrelevant comment.


banned for not realizing the deep connection of my post, the thread on this forum post was created by a human, which needs to eat food to survive, spaghetti being one of these foods which is high is carbonhydrate's and high in tastiness as well, but the tastiness part is debatable so i rest my case.


----------



## AdenTheThird (Feb 26, 2019)

Limoon said:


> banned for not realizing the deep connection of my post, the thread on this forum post was created by a human, which needs to eat food to survive, spaghetti being one of these foods which is high is carbonhydrate's and high in tastiness as well, but the tastiness part is debatable so i rest my case.


Banned because spaghetti has sauce, which has tomatoes, which grow in the ground, which has worms, which are used for composting, a helpful and environmentally-friendly disposing method for uneaten food and organic materials. Compost is a 7-letter word, and Depravo has 7 letters. Depravo is a moderator on this forum, which means that he has added responsibilities and privileges, one of which is banning members with unnecessarily complicated ways of explaining things. That being said, logically, you are banned.


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 26, 2019)

AdenTheThird said:


> Banned because spaghetti has sauce, which has tomatoes, which grow in the ground, which has worms, which are used for composting, a helpful and environmentally-friendly disposing method for uneaten food and organic materials. Compost is a 7-letter word, and Depravo has 7 letters. Depravo is a moderator on this forum, which means that he has added responsibilities and privileges, one of which is banning members with unnecessarily complicated ways of explaining things. That being said, logically, you are banned.


Banned because by spaghetti, I though hye meant Weedles spaghetti


----------



## AdenTheThird (Feb 26, 2019)

BA


Noctosphere said:


> Banned because by spaghetti, I though hye meant Weedles spaghetti


BANNED FOR INSULT


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 26, 2019)

AdenTheThird said:


> BA
> 
> BANNED FOR INSULT


banned because weedles are tasty


----------



## AdenTheThird (Feb 26, 2019)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because weedles are tasty



Banned because you don't know what you're talking about.


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 26, 2019)

AdenTheThird said:


> Banned because you don't know what you're talking about.


banned because I do eat worms so I do know what I'm talking about
...
...
...


Spoiler



ok... I admit, jelly worm, but aren't real worms jelly too?


----------



## AdenTheThird (Feb 26, 2019)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because I do eat worms so I do know what I'm talking about
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...


No. They're not. Banned for spoiler.


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 4, 2019)

Banned because Momo eats worms like weedle


----------



## AdenTheThird (Mar 4, 2019)

Noctosphere said:


> Banned because Momo eats worms like weedle


Banned for bringing a tv show into a video game forum


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 4, 2019)

AdenTheThird said:


> Banned for bringing a tv show into a video game forum


Banned because Momo isn't a tv show
it's the boogeyman/monster under the bed of internet


----------



## AdenTheThird (Mar 4, 2019)

Noctosphere said:


> Banned because Momo isn't a tv show
> it's the boogeyman/monster under the bed of internet


Banned because that's my job.


----------



## Mama Looigi (Mar 4, 2019)

AdenTheThird said:


> Banned because that's my job.


banned for having a job


----------



## AdenTheThird (Mar 4, 2019)

Mr. Looigi said:


> banned for having a job


Banned for sandwiching my Weedle between two cats, yourself and Noctosphere.


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 4, 2019)

AdenTheThird said:


> Banned for sandwiching my Weedle between two cats, yourself and Noctosphere.


banned for banning someone for cat sandwich


----------



## AdenTheThird (Mar 4, 2019)

Noctosphere said:


> banned for banning someone for cat sandwich


Banned for taking that the wrong way


----------



## JavaScribe (Mar 4, 2019)

AdenTheThird said:


> Banned for nitpicking in a forum where idiots tend to gather.


sorry to break the chain but you're going to have to be more specific about which forum that is


----------



## Mama Looigi (Mar 4, 2019)

JavaScribe said:


> sorry to break the chain but you're going to have to be more specific about which forum that is


Banned for needing specifications


----------



## CORE (Mar 5, 2019)

*HEY! Its up to us to take out Umbrella!

*


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 5, 2019)

CORE said:


> *HEY! Its up to us to take out Umbrella!
> 
> *



Banned for not banning above poster...
Also, banned for wrong thread


----------



## CORE (Mar 5, 2019)

@Noctosphere 

Hey im not going anywhere im the only Cop left alive on this Forum. 

Look if you want to Live then your gonna have to leave with me.


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 5, 2019)

CORE said:


> @Noctosphere
> 
> Hey im not going anywhere im the only Cop left alive on this Forum.
> 
> Look if you want to Live then your gonna have to leave with me.


Banned for not banning me...


----------



## PalindromicBreadLoaf (Mar 5, 2019)

Noctosphere said:


> Banned for not banning me...


Banned for banning someone else because they didn’t ban you.


----------



## AdenTheThird (Mar 5, 2019)

FEF1 said:


> Banned for banning someone else because they didn’t ban you.


Banned for banning someone for not doing something to someone else


----------



## CORE (Mar 5, 2019)

@Noctosphere HaHa. I Got You Banned


----------



## AdenTheThird (Mar 5, 2019)

CORE said:


> @Noctosphere HaHa. I Got You Banned


Banned for not banning Nocto for a second time

and thinking ahead


----------



## CORE (Mar 5, 2019)

OK OK I Know when im not wanted im Banned


----------



## AdenTheThird (Mar 5, 2019)

CORE said:


> OK OK I Know when im not wanted im Banned


Banned for banning yourself


----------



## AdenTheThird (Mar 5, 2019)

CORE said:


> OK OK I Know when im not wanted im Banned


Banned for banning yourself


----------



## CORE (Mar 5, 2019)

How Dare anyone Ban anyone when they cant even Ban themselves so even if you wanted to be Banned you cant be Banned or you will automatically get Banned for being Banned.

I Know im Banned.


----------



## Mama Looigi (Mar 5, 2019)

CORE said:


> How Dare anyone Ban anyone when they cant even Ban themselves so even if you wanted to be Banned you cant be Banned or you will automatically get Banned for being Banned.
> 
> I Know im Banned.


You’re banned for confusing the hell out of me


----------



## JavaScribe (Mar 5, 2019)

AdenTheThird said:


> Banned for banning yourself





AdenTheThird said:


> Banned for banning yourself


banned for deleting a double-post and making it look like nothing happened


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 5, 2019)

JavaScribe said:


> banned for deleting a double-post and making it look like nothing happened


Banned for not banning latest poster


----------



## Mama Looigi (Mar 5, 2019)

Noctosphere said:


> Banned for not banning latest poster


Banned for banning the latest poster for not banning the lastest poster


----------



## AdenTheThird (Mar 5, 2019)

Mr. Looigi said:


> Banned for banning the latest poster for not banning the lastest poster


Banned for banning for banning the latest poster for not banning the latest poster
And misspelling latest


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 5, 2019)

AdenTheThird said:


> Banned for banning for banning the latest poster for not banning the latest poster
> And misspelling latest


Banned because Weedle...
Wait... I have some kind of déjàvu...


----------



## Mama Looigi (Mar 5, 2019)

AdenTheThird said:


> Banned for banning for banning the latest poster for not banning the latest poster
> And misspelling latest


Banned for banning for banning the latest poster for banning the latest poster for not banning the latest poster.
And for correcting my spelling


----------



## AdenTheThird (Mar 5, 2019)

B


Noctosphere said:


> Banned because Weedle...
> Wait... I have some kind of déjàvu...


Banned for stealing my sphere.
GET IT? NOT YO SPHERE?


----------



## CORE (Mar 5, 2019)

Banned For unBanning myself to Ban you just to be Banned again.


----------



## Mama Looigi (Mar 5, 2019)

DarkAura said:


> Let's say that this is a game where you make the person who posted before you banned for any reason, as long as others can see it.  Like this:
> 
> Say the person above me is 1337OMG.
> 
> ...


Banned for creating this thread


----------



## CORE (Mar 5, 2019)

Banned for Banning the creator of this thread who is now banned by you.


----------



## Mama Looigi (Mar 5, 2019)

CORE said:


> Banned for Banning the creator of this thread who is now banned by you.


Banned for not _coring _about others
Tee hee


----------



## oofio (Mar 9, 2019)

Mr. Looigi said:


> Banned for not _coring _about others
> Tee hee


Banned for not being _punny_ at all


----------



## Mama Looigi (Mar 9, 2019)

oofio said:


> Banned for not being _punny_ at all


Banned for having a roblox name


----------



## oofio (Mar 9, 2019)

Mr. Looigi said:


> Banned for having a roblox name


banned for not spelling Luigi right


----------



## Mama Looigi (Mar 9, 2019)

oofio said:


> banned for not spelling Luigi right


Banned for not understanding that a supervisor spelled it that way


----------



## oofio (Mar 13, 2019)

Mr. Looigi said:


> Banned for not understanding that a supervisor spelled it that way


Banned because how was I supposed to know


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 13, 2019)

oofio said:


> Banned because how was I supposed to know


Banned because newcomer


----------



## oofio (Mar 13, 2019)

Noctosphere said:


> Banned because newcomer


Banned because I've been here since April I just don't post very often


----------



## Idontknowwhattoputhere (Mar 13, 2019)

Noctosphere said:


> Banned because newcomer


bAnNeD bEcAuSe Of CaT


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 13, 2019)

Idontknowwhattoputhere said:


> bAnNeD bEcAuSe Of CaT


Banned for banning the wrong person


----------



## Idontknowwhattoputhere (Mar 13, 2019)

Noctosphere said:


> Banned for banning the wrong person


Nanned for being dumb


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 13, 2019)

Idontknowwhattoputhere said:


> Nanned for being dumb


Banned for nanning me


----------



## Idontknowwhattoputhere (Mar 13, 2019)

H


Noctosphere said:


> Banned for nanning me


anned for humping someone


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 13, 2019)

Idontknowwhattoputhere said:


> H
> 
> anned for humping someone


Banned for anning me


----------



## Idontknowwhattoputhere (Mar 13, 2019)

Noctosphere said:


> Banned for anning me


fdiufdjdfufdjufju for being hgruhrhurhur


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 13, 2019)

Idontknowwhattoputhere said:


> fdiufdjdfufdjufju for being hgruhrhurhur


Banned for being a troll


----------



## Idontknowwhattoputhere (Mar 13, 2019)

Noctosphere said:


> Banned for being a troll


Neined for being a Tac


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 13, 2019)

Idontknowwhattoputhere said:


> Neined for being a Tac


I dont think you know what Tac means in Quebec
Lol, banned


----------



## slaphappygamer (Mar 13, 2019)

YOU are banned for reading this!


----------



## Idontknowwhattoputhere (Mar 13, 2019)

slaphappygamer said:


> YOU are banned for reading this!


YOU are banned for scrolling this


----------



## oofio (Mar 13, 2019)

Idontknowwhattoputhere said:


> YOU are banned for scrolling this


YOU are banned for existing


----------



## Idontknowwhattoputhere (Mar 13, 2019)

oofio said:


> YOU are banned for existing


Banned for having outdated windows xp


----------



## oofio (Mar 13, 2019)

Idontknowwhattoputhere said:


> Banned for having outdated windows xp


Banned because I dropped windows


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 13, 2019)

oofio said:


> Banned because I dropped windows



and YOU are banned for dropping Windows


----------



## oofio (Mar 13, 2019)

saltyCake said:


> and YOU are banned for dropping Windows


Banned because I'm sorry there's glass all over the floor now


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 13, 2019)

oofio said:


> Banned because I'm sorry there's glass all over the floor now



Banned for not cleaning this mess


----------



## Idontknowwhattoputhere (Mar 13, 2019)

oofio said:


> Banned because I'm sorry there's glass all over the floor now


BANNED THOT HAVING MUDKIP IN PR OFILE PIC


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 13, 2019)

Idontknowwhattoputhere said:


> BANNED THOT HAVING MUDKIP IN PR OFILE PIC


Banned for banning the wrong person...
again...


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 13, 2019)

Noctosphere said:


> Banned for banning the wrong person...
> again...



Banned for saying that he banned the wrong person again


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 13, 2019)

saltyCake said:


> Banned for saying that he banned the wrong person again


Banned because... well... why not...?


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 13, 2019)

Noctosphere said:


> Banned because... well... why not...?



Banned for banning me without reason


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 13, 2019)

Banned because I'm almost in the top 100 of most popular members on Temp
I'm 105th now 
so yea... banned...


----------



## NFates (Mar 13, 2019)

Noctosphere said:


> Banned because I'm almost in the top 100 of most popular members on Temp
> I'm 105th now
> so yea... banned...


Banned because of being popular


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 13, 2019)

NFates said:


> Banned because of being popular


Banned because... wait...
HEY, HAPPY 3RD TEMPDAY


----------



## Souliousery (Mar 17, 2019)

Banned because you like to shoot everything.


----------



## NFates (Mar 17, 2019)

Banned because mobile users could be left wondering why you say so


----------



## Souliousery (Mar 17, 2019)

Banned because you don't understand.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 17, 2019)

Souliousery said:


> Banned because you don't understand.



Banned because for saying he don't understand, despite the fact, that he wants to understand.


----------



## Souliousery (Mar 17, 2019)

saltyCake said:


> Banned because for saying he don't understand, despite the fact, that he wants to understand.


Banned for liking Salty Cakes.


----------



## NFates (Mar 17, 2019)

Banned for assuming I didn't see his signature


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 17, 2019)

NFates said:


> Banned for assuming I didn't see his signature



Bannend because for saying that he assumed that you didin't see my signature


----------



## Souliousery (Mar 17, 2019)

saltyCake said:


> Bannend because for saying that he assumed that you didin't see my signature


Banned for saying that he said that he assumed that you didn't see his signature.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 18, 2019)

Souliousery said:


> Banned for liking Salty Cakes.



Banned for assuming that i like saltyCakes.


----------



## Souliousery (Mar 18, 2019)

saltyCake said:


> Banned for assuming that i like saltyCakes.


Banned for still not hacking your Nintendo Switch.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 19, 2019)

Souliousery said:


> Banned for still not hacking your Nintendo Switch.



Banned for not knowing that i don't know how to get a RCM jig in Germany.


----------



## Souliousery (Mar 19, 2019)

saltyCake said:


> Banned for not knowing that i don't know how to get a RCM jig in Germany.


Banned for having more posts than me.


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 19, 2019)

Souliousery said:


> Banned for having more posts than me.


Banned for not having more posts than me...


----------



## Souliousery (Mar 19, 2019)

Noctosphere said:


> Banned for not having more posts than me...


Banned for having a cute kitty.


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 19, 2019)

Souliousery said:


> Banned for having a cute kitty.


Banned for your honnesty
thanks


----------



## Souliousery (Mar 19, 2019)

Noctosphere said:


> Banned for your honnesty
> thanks


Banned for having a pre-built computer


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 19, 2019)

Souliousery said:


> Banned for having a pre-built computer


Banned because I bought it in 2012 with my own cash, and didn'T have a credit card back then
Sorry, couldn't buy part online...


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 19, 2019)

Souliousery said:


> Banned for having a pre-built computer



Banned for assuming that he has a prebuilt computer


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 19, 2019)

saltyCake said:


> Banned for assuming that he has a prebuilt computer


Banned because it is said in my signature
Double banned for banning the wrong person... grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 19, 2019)

Noctosphere said:


> Banned because it is said in my signature
> Double banned for banning the wrong person... grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr



Banned because i'm on mobile and didin't seen your signature.


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 19, 2019)

saltyCake said:


> Banned because i'm on mobile and didin't seen your signature.


Banned for being on mobile... grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 19, 2019)

Noctosphere said:


> Banned for being on mobile... grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr



Banned for being mad at a mobile user


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 19, 2019)

saltyCake said:


> Banned for being mad at a mobile user


banned because im not mad, look : purrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 19, 2019)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because im not mad, look : purrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr



Banned for trying to deny the fact that you are mad. You can't hide it!


----------



## Souliousery (Mar 19, 2019)

saltyCake said:


> Banned for trying to deny the fact that you are mad. You can't hide it!


Banned for thinking he's mad.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 23, 2019)

Souliousery said:


> Banned for thinking he's mad.



Banned for saying that i think that he is mad.


----------



## Idontknowwhattoputhere (Mar 24, 2019)

saltyCake said:


> Banned for saying that i think that he is mad.


Banned Banned Banned Banned
Butscratcher get your butscratcher here!


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 24, 2019)

Idontknowwhattoputhere said:


> Banned Banned Banned Banned
> Butscratcher get your butscratcher here!




Banned for offering a butscratcher.


----------



## Idontknowwhattoputhere (Mar 24, 2019)

saltyCake said:


> Banned for offering a butscratcher.


Banned for giving me my 6000th ping!


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 24, 2019)

Idontknowwhattoputhere said:


> Banned for giving me my 6000th ping!



Banned for thinking that i care about the nunbers of pings you recived.


----------



## Idontknowwhattoputhere (Mar 24, 2019)

saltyCake said:


> Banned for thinking that i care about the nunbers of pings you recived.


Look over there! Its a cigar troll! YOUR BANNED SON!


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 24, 2019)

Idontknowwhattoputhere said:


> Look over there! Its a cigar troll! YOUR BANNED SON!



Banned for being a cigar troll.


----------



## Idontknowwhattoputhere (Mar 24, 2019)

saltyCake said:


> Banned for being a cigar troll.


Boop Beep Bop Boop I see a cake and then i ban


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 24, 2019)

Idontknowwhattoputhere said:


> Boop Beep Bop Boop I see a cake and then i ban



Banned for pretenting to be a robot.


----------



## Idontknowwhattoputhere (Mar 24, 2019)

saltyCake said:


> Banned for pretenting to be a robot.


^



















































Banned b e c a u s e t h e w a l l s a i d s o


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 24, 2019)

Idontknowwhattoputhere said:


> ^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Banned for not providing a vaild reason.


----------



## Souliousery (Mar 24, 2019)

saltyCake said:


> Banned for not providing a vaild reason.


Banned for not having a Wii.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 24, 2019)

Souliousery said:


> Banned for not having a Wii.



Banned for not knowing that i have a Wiiu, with a bricked vWii.


----------



## Souliousery (Mar 24, 2019)

saltyCake said:


> Banned for not knowing that i have a Wiiu, with a bricked vWii.


Banned for not saying you have a bricked vWii.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 24, 2019)

Souliousery said:


> Banned for not saying you have a bricked vWii.



Banned for saying that i didin't said, that i have a bricked vWii.


----------



## Souliousery (Mar 25, 2019)

saltyCake said:


> Banned for saying that i didin't said, that i have a bricked vWii.


Banned for not mentioning it in your signature.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 25, 2019)

Souliousery said:


> Banned for not mentioning it in your signature.



Banned for actually caring about my signature


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 25, 2019)

saltyCake said:


> Banned for actually caring about my signature


Banned because cute kitty avatar


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 25, 2019)

Noctosphere said:


> Banned because cute kitty avatar



Banned for having a cat as profile picture, that is starring at me when i sleep in the Night


----------



## oofio (Mar 26, 2019)

saltyCake said:


> Banned for having a cat as profile picture, that is starring at me when i sleep in the Night


banned for using a cat pfp as well


----------



## HarveyHouston (Mar 26, 2019)

Oh, wow! I used to play this game on another forum! Let's see... (snickers evilly)

I'll ban the last five who posted:

 Souliousery for having five internets, games I'd never play, and an S with block brackets.
 saltyCake for a chick and a kitten.
 Noctosphere for wanting all his emojis to shoot random junk.
 oofio for some strange, goth-like Anime character.
 HarvHouHacker for using an April Fool's joke as his avatar.

...Wait a minute! That last one was _me!_ Oh, well, I guess somebody's just going to have to ban me for making a list... :-P


----------



## Dionicio3 (Mar 26, 2019)

HarvHouHacker said:


> Oh, wow! I used to play this game on another forum! Let's see... (snickers evilly)
> 
> I'll ban the last five who posted:
> 
> ...


Boomer


----------



## HarveyHouston (Mar 26, 2019)

Dionicio3 said:


> Boomer


I ban you for booming me. Got you! ;-)


----------



## Dionicio3 (Mar 26, 2019)

HarvHouHacker said:


> I ban you for booming me. Got you! ;-)


Alright you're definitely a boomer is you don't know what a boomer is


----------



## HarveyHouston (Mar 26, 2019)

Dionicio3 said:


> Alright you're definitely a boomer is you don't know what a boomer is


Wait, what? Hold the phone; am I playing the game wrong?


----------



## Dionicio3 (Mar 26, 2019)

HarvHouHacker said:


> Wait, what? Hold the phone; am I playing the game wrong?


No it's because your ban reasons suck

Banned for having shitty ban reasons


----------



## HarveyHouston (Mar 26, 2019)

Dionicio3 said:


> No it's because your ban reasons suck
> 
> Banned for having s****** ban reasons



Ehh, okay... Somehow this doesn't seem as fun as I remembered... :-(


----------



## Dionicio3 (Mar 26, 2019)

HarvHouHacker said:


> Ehh, okay... Somehow this doesn't seem as fun as I remembered... :-(


Banned for sensoring a cuss word lol


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 29, 2019)

Dionicio3 said:


> Banned for sensoring a cuss word lol



Banned for having a T-Pose Skiddo as profile picture


----------



## oofio (Mar 29, 2019)

saltyCake said:


> Banned for having a T-Pose Skiddo as profile picture


banned for misspelling purple in your sig


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 29, 2019)

oofio said:


> banned for misspelling purple in your sig



Banned for actually reading my signature


----------



## Knight of Time (Mar 30, 2019)

saltyCake said:


> Banned for actually reading my signature



Banned for not capitalizing Black the two times it appears in your signature


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 30, 2019)

Knight of Time said:


> Banned for not capitalizing Black the two times it appears in your signature


                                                                                                                                                              Banned for pointing me out on bad Grammer on my Signature


----------



## oofio (Apr 8, 2019)

saltyCake said:


> Banned for pointing me out on bad Grammer on my Signature


banned for not capitalizing the s in 3DS


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 8, 2019)

oofio said:


> banned for not capitalizing the s in 3DS


Banned because he capitalised the S in B9S at least


----------



## oofio (Apr 8, 2019)

Noctosphere said:


> Banned because he capitalised the S in B9S at least


Banned because your cat is staring into my soul


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 8, 2019)

oofio said:


> Banned because your cat is staring into my soul


Banned for being on GBATemp while having a soul...


----------



## oofio (Apr 8, 2019)

Noctosphere said:


> Banned for being on GBATemp while having a soul...


Banned because well played...


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 8, 2019)

oofio said:


> Banned because well played...


banned because apparently, i played well


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 9, 2019)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because apparently, i played well



Banned for breaking the rules ;o;


----------



## oofio (Apr 9, 2019)

DinohScene said:


> Banned for breaking the rules ;o;


Banned for following the rules


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 10, 2019)

oofio said:


> Banned for following the rules



Banned on your first tempversary


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 12, 2019)

DinohScene said:


> Banned on your first tempversary


Banned for having some snazzy badges.


----------



## oofio (Apr 12, 2019)

LunaWofl said:


> Banned for having some snazzy badges.


Banned for cute pfp


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 12, 2019)

oofio said:


> Banned for cute pfp


Banned for having best pokemon trainer as yours


----------



## AiP24 (Apr 24, 2019)

Banned for kawaii signature


----------



## Mythical (Apr 24, 2019)

Banned for using a word with multiple consecutive vowels


----------



## AiP24 (Apr 24, 2019)

banned for replying so late at night (or so early in the morning).


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 24, 2019)

Banned for time zones causing confusion


----------



## AdenTheThird (Apr 24, 2019)

LunaWofl said:


> Banned for time zones causing confusion


Banned for not knowing your time zones.


----------



## AiP24 (Apr 24, 2019)

Banned for too many weedles


----------



## oofio (Apr 25, 2019)

AiP24 said:


> Banned for too many weedles


Banned for not enough weedles


----------



## AdenTheThird (Apr 25, 2019)

oofio said:


> Banned for not enough weedles


Banned for stealing my line


----------



## Minox (Apr 26, 2019)

Banned because there's not nearly enough bannings happening.


----------



## SG854 (Apr 26, 2019)

Minox said:


> Banned because there's not nearly enough bannings happening.


Wow clown world meme. Banned for that I guess.


----------



## Minox (Apr 26, 2019)

Banned for not taking a step back and just enjoying this farce with me


----------



## SG854 (Apr 26, 2019)

Minox said:


> Banned for not taking a step back and just enjoying this farce with me


Banned because you're literal Hitler, lol.


----------



## Minox (Apr 26, 2019)

Banned for being too srs


----------



## Mama Looigi (Apr 28, 2019)

Minox said:


> Banned for being too srs


Banned for not still being a staff member


----------



## slaphappygamer (Apr 29, 2019)

^BANNED! 
Sharing is caring and YET, you are doing neither. 
#ShareTheHat #ForPetesSake #JustDoIt


----------



## iMasaru (May 7, 2019)

slaphappygamer said:


> ^BANNED!
> Sharing is caring and YET, you are doing neither.
> #ShareTheHat #ForPetesSake #JustDoIt


Banned because I can't believe this is still active.


----------



## slaphappygamer (May 7, 2019)

^^CDN BANN!! Please don’t necrobump!


----------



## Deleted User (May 8, 2019)

slaphappygamer said:


> ^^CDN BANN!! Please don’t necrobump!



Banned because this thread is intended to be necrobumped.


----------



## Harumyne (May 8, 2019)

Banned for being named after a disgusting sounding dessert.


----------



## iMasaru (May 8, 2019)

Elemi said:


> Banned for being named after a disgusting sounding dessert.


Banned for not being Weaboo 3.0


----------



## Mama Looigi (May 11, 2019)

iMasaru said:


> Banned for not being Weaboo 3.0


Banned for not talking about Weaboo 4.0


----------



## iMasaru (May 11, 2019)

Mr. Looigi said:


> Banned for not talking about Weaboo 4.0


Banned coz dogs are better.


----------



## Mama Looigi (May 11, 2019)

iMasaru said:


> Banned coz dogs are better.


Banned because MEEEEEEEEEOOOOOOOOW YOU’RE BANNED FOR ETERNITY!  *CATS ARE THE BEST*


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 11, 2019)

Banned for watching "Fantasy Island".


----------



## Mama Looigi (May 11, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned for watching "Fantasy Island".


Banned for being a GBAtemp maniac


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 11, 2019)

Mr. Looigi said:


> Banned for being a GBAtemp maniac



Banned for NOT being a GBAtemp maniac.


----------



## Mama Looigi (May 11, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned for NOT being a GBAtemp maniac.


Banned for using this  too often


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 11, 2019)

Banned for using Page 3566 in this Thread.


----------



## Mama Looigi (May 11, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned for using Page 3566 in this Thread.


Banned for pointing it out


----------



## iMasaru (May 11, 2019)

Mr. Looigi said:


> Banned for pointing it out


Banned for pointing out that he was pointing out.


----------



## Mama Looigi (May 12, 2019)

iMasaru said:


> Banned for pointing out that he was pointing out.


Banned for pointing out that I was pointing out that he was pointing it out


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 12, 2019)

Banned for don´t have a working signature.


----------



## iMasaru (May 12, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned for don´t have a working signature.


Banned for breaking the chain.


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 12, 2019)

Banned for not using a chain saw.


----------



## iMasaru (May 12, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned for not using a chain saw.


Banned for not giving me a chainsaw!


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 12, 2019)

iMasaru said:


> Banned for not giving me a chainsaw!



Banned for not be in Texas.


----------



## iMasaru (May 12, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned for not be in Texas.


Banned coz I'm visiting Texas next year. :3


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 12, 2019)

Banned for leaving Leatherface no message.


----------



## iMasaru (May 12, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned for leaving Leatherface no message.


Banned for tryna get me killed.


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 12, 2019)

Banned for not going to bed.


----------



## iMasaru (May 12, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned for not going to bed.


Banned for thinking it's bed time.


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 12, 2019)

Banned for having 1 hour time difference.


----------



## iMasaru (May 12, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned for having 1 hour time difference.


Banned for not going to sleep. @[email protected]


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 12, 2019)

Banned for chhhrrr  chhhrrr chrrrrr.........


----------



## Mama Looigi (May 12, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned for chhhrrr  chhhrrr chrrrrr.........


Banned because I still don’t know what a signature does or how to use it on GBAtemp


----------



## iMasaru (May 12, 2019)

Mr. Looigi said:


> Banned because I still don’t know what a signature does or how to use it on GBAtemp


Banned coz you know nothing, Dave Snow.


----------



## Mama Looigi (May 12, 2019)

iMasaru said:


> Banned coz you know nothing, Dave Snow.


Banned cuz I don’t know what tf a Dave Snow is


----------



## iMasaru (May 12, 2019)

Mr. Looigi said:


> Banned cuz I don’t know what tf a Dave Snow is


You know... Jon Snow... know nothing... your message says name is Dave.... nvm... T_T
BANNED! >


----------



## Mama Looigi (May 12, 2019)

iMasaru said:


> You know... Jon Snow... know nothing... your message says name is Dave.... nvm... T_T
> BANNED! >


Oh yeah I was copying someone making a reference 
Banned for looking at my profile


----------



## iMasaru (May 12, 2019)

Mr. Looigi said:


> Oh yeah I was copying someone making a reference
> Banned for looking at my profile


Banned coz you can't prove it.


----------



## Mama Looigi (May 12, 2019)

iMasaru said:


> Banned coz you can't prove it.


Banned for being a Phoenix Wright wannabe


----------



## Deleted User (May 12, 2019)

Mr. Looigi said:


> Banned for being a Phoenix Wright wannabe



Banned for calling him a Phoenix Wright wannabe.


----------



## Mama Looigi (May 12, 2019)

saltyCake said:


> Banned for calling him a Phoenix Wright wannabe.


Banned for banning me because I banned him after he banned me because I banned him for some reason because he banned me for some reason.


----------



## iMasaru (May 12, 2019)

Mr. Looigi said:


> Banned for banning me because I banned him after he banned me because I banned him for some reason because he banned me for some reason.


Banned for being the 71,325th person to ban someone.


----------



## Mama Looigi (May 12, 2019)

iMasaru said:


> Banned for being the 71,325th person to ban someone.


Banned for posting post #71328


----------



## iMasaru (May 12, 2019)

Mr. Looigi said:


> Banned for posting post #71328


Banned coz I dont wanna go work tomorrow.


----------



## Mama Looigi (May 12, 2019)

iMasaru said:


> Banned coz I dont wanna go work tomorrow.


Banned for not wanting to work


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 12, 2019)

Banned for being a Boeing.


----------



## Mama Looigi (May 12, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned for being a Boeing.


Banned for leaving us and then randomly joining the conversation again


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 12, 2019)

*Self banning*   



Spoiler: ...for the duration of....



15 seconds


----------



## Mama Looigi (May 12, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> *Self banning*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Banned for breaking the chain... and because I ate too fast


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 12, 2019)

Banned for eating asian food.



Spoiler: happa happa



http://www.bbc.co.uk/newsbeat/artic...ere-people-still-eat-cats-and-dogs-for-dinner


----------



## Mama Looigi (May 12, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned for eating asian food.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OH WHAT THE FUCK
BANNED FOR REMINDING ME OF THE PEOPLE THAT ATE MY MOTHER *ON MOTHERS DAY*


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 12, 2019)

Banned for remind ME on mothers day.


----------



## iMasaru (May 12, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned for remind ME on mothers day.


Banned coz 100% cocoa chocolate tastes like clay.


----------



## Mama Looigi (May 12, 2019)

iMasaru said:


> Banned coz 100% cocoa chocolate tastes like clay.


Banned because I don’t know what you’re talking about


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 12, 2019)

Banned for being a gourmet cat.


----------



## Mama Looigi (May 12, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned for being a gourmet cat.


Banned because every time you reply, thousands of users get a notification


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 12, 2019)

Banned of ringing 1001 bells.


----------



## Mama Looigi (May 13, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned of ringing 1001 bells.


Banned because you use emojis too often


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 13, 2019)

Banned of letting the dogs out.


----------



## Mama Looigi (May 13, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned of letting the dogs out.


Banned because you don’t quote me


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 13, 2019)

Mr. Looigi said:


> Banned because you don’t quote me



Banned of mentioning Member Number 460492.


----------



## iMasaru (May 13, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned of mentioning Member Number 460492.


Banned for being a droplet in the ocean of bans.


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 13, 2019)

iMasaru said:


> Banned for being a droplet in the ocean of bans.



Banned because of

- drinking from the aquarium
- watered the cat
- giving the milk to the houseplant


----------



## iMasaru (May 13, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because of
> 
> - drinking from the aquarium
> - watered the cat
> - giving the milk to the houseplant


Banned for making me think of milking cats. :S


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 13, 2019)

iMasaru said:


> Banned for making me think of milking cats. :S



Banned for making yogurt from cat milk.


----------



## Mama Looigi (May 13, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned for making yogurt from cat milk.


Banned for being a higher level than me


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 13, 2019)

Mr. Looigi said:


> Banned for being a higher level than me



Banned for having a Low Level Format.


----------



## iMasaru (May 13, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned for having a Low Level Format.


Banned for joining 10 years after me.


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 13, 2019)

iMasaru said:


> Banned for joining 10 years after me.



Banned for being nearly an April joke because of joining 31.March.


----------



## Mama Looigi (May 13, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned for being nearly an April joke because of joining 31.March.


Banned because I came up with a great April Fools idea the day after April Fools, so I have to wait until the next one to do it


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 13, 2019)

Mr. Looigi said:


> Banned because I came up with a great April Fools idea the day after April Fools, so I have to wait until the next one to do it



Banned for getting a beard in case of waiting next years 1.April.


----------



## Mama Looigi (May 13, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned for getting a beard in case of waiting next years 1.April.
> 
> View attachment 166867


Banned because you made me think about goatees


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 13, 2019)

Mr. Looigi said:


> Banned because you made me think about goatees



Banned because of making Goatdoublecheeseburgers.


----------



## Mama Looigi (May 13, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because of making Goatdoublecheeseburgers.


Banned because all the faith you had had had had no effect on this thread
(That’s four consecutive hads)


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 13, 2019)

Mr. Looigi said:


> Banned because all the faith you had had had had no effect on this thread
> (That’s four consecutive hads)



Banned of having an hat with an L.


----------



## Mama Looigi (May 13, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned of having an hat with an L.


Banned because IT’S SEXY AND YOU KNOW IT


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 13, 2019)

Mr. Looigi said:


> Banned because IT’S SEXY AND YOU KNOW IT



Banned of being a hat wearer with an M on it.


----------



## Mama Looigi (May 13, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned of being a hat wearer with an M on it.


Banned because I murdered my brother with the red hat


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 13, 2019)

Mr. Looigi said:


> Banned because I murdered my brother with the red hat



Banned AND arrested for unlawful behavior !!!


----------



## iMasaru (May 13, 2019)

Mr. Looigi said:


> Banned because I murdered my brother with the red hat


Banned for using a hat as the murder weapon.


----------



## Mama Looigi (May 13, 2019)

iMasaru said:


> Banned for using a hat as the murder weapon.


Banned because you helped me with the murder


----------



## iMasaru (May 13, 2019)

Mr. Looigi said:


> Banned because you helped me with the murder


Banned because top 10 anime plot twists.


----------



## Mama Looigi (May 13, 2019)

iMasaru said:


> Banned because top 10 anime plot twists.


Banned because I want to watch anime now


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 13, 2019)

Mr. Looigi said:


> Banned because I want to watch anime now



Banned of causing an causality loop.


----------



## Mama Looigi (May 13, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned of causing an causality loop.


Banned for causing mass casualties


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 13, 2019)

Mr. Looigi said:


> Banned for causing mass casualties



Banned of causing the death of Captain Kirk.


----------



## NFates (May 13, 2019)

Banned for not reviving the dead Captain Kirk


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 13, 2019)

NFates said:


> Banned for not reviving the dead Captain Kirk



Banned for not bury Mr.Spock.


----------



## iMasaru (May 13, 2019)

NFates said:


> Banned for not reviving the dead Captain Kirk


Banned coz Nes joins the battle!

Edit: banned coz star wars is better than star trek


----------



## Mama Looigi (May 13, 2019)

iMasaru said:


> Banned coz Nes joins the battle!
> 
> Edit: banned coz star wars is better than star trek


Banned because Star Wars is shit


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 13, 2019)

Banned of mentioning STAR Wars & Trek in one post.


----------



## iMasaru (May 13, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned of mentioning STAR Wars & Trek in one post.


Banned coz the trap was activated. xD


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 13, 2019)

iMasaru said:


> Banned coz the trap was activated. xD



Banned for "fall blind in the trap".


----------



## Mama Looigi (May 13, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned for "fall blind in the trap".


Banned because I don’t know what you’re talking about


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 13, 2019)

Mr. Looigi said:


> Banned because I don’t know what you’re talking about



Banned because of talking 中國


----------



## Mama Looigi (May 13, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because of talking 中國


Banned for banning me


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 13, 2019)

Mr. Looigi said:


> Banned for banning me



被禁止成为最好的猫。    


(Damn Google translate not "prohibited" !!! Banned you   *"&?"$%'  )


----------



## Mama Looigi (May 13, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> 被禁止成为最好的猫。
> 
> 
> (Damn Google translate not "prohibited" !!! Banned you   *"&?"$%'  )


Banned cuz you speaking the language of the gods


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 13, 2019)

Mr. Looigi said:


> Banned cuz you speaking the language of the gods



Banned weil die Katze 9 Leben hat.


----------



## Mama Looigi (May 13, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned weil die Katze 9 Leben hat.


Banned because Katze without the T is Kaze, Kaze Emanuar


----------



## Deleted User (May 14, 2019)

Mr. Looigi said:


> Banned because Katze without the T is Kaze, Kaze Emanuar



Banned for knowing Kaze Emanuar and having a Katze as Profile picture.


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 14, 2019)

saltyCake said:


> Banned for knowing Kaze Emanuar and having a Katze as Profile picture.



Banned for not being a Katze with a hat.


----------



## iMasaru (May 14, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned for not being a Katze with a hat.


Banned for tryna be Doctor Seuss


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 14, 2019)

iMasaru said:


> Banned for tryna be Doctor Seuss



Banned for being Schrödingers Katze.


----------



## iMasaru (May 14, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned for being Schrödingers Katze.


Banned for loopyeyes


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 14, 2019)

iMasaru said:


> Banned for loopyeyes



Banned for having IOS thingelings in my head.....


----------



## Deleted User (May 14, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned for having IOS thingelings in my head.....



Banned for writing "iOS" in CAPS. It is spelled "iOS" damnit


----------



## iMasaru (May 14, 2019)

saltyCake said:


> Banned for writing "iOS" in CAPS. It is spelled "iOS" damnit


Banned coz Android is superior.


----------



## NFates (May 14, 2019)

iMasaru said:


> Banned coz Android is superior.


Banned because of having an opinion


----------



## iMasaru (May 14, 2019)

NFates said:


> Banned because of having an opinion


Banned for missing the "correct" in "correct opinion"


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 14, 2019)

Banned of having forgotten to quote the last 4 banning posts.


----------



## Deleted User (May 14, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned of having forgotten to quote the last 4 banning posts.



Banned for not quoting the Person, that you banned!


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 14, 2019)

saltyCake said:


> Banned for not quoting the Person, that you banned!



Banned for now doing this exactly as required.


----------



## iMasaru (May 14, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned for now doing this exactly as required.


Banned for hypocrisy


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 14, 2019)

iMasaru said:


> Banned for hypocrisy



Banned of cannot "read" this.


----------



## iMasaru (May 14, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned of cannot "read" this.


Banned coz I dont understand.


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 14, 2019)

iMasaru said:


> Banned coz I dont understand.


Banned of misplace my glasses.


----------



## iMasaru (May 14, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned of misplace my glasses.


Banned coz your English has gone 100 to 0 real quick.


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 14, 2019)

iMasaru said:


> Banned coz your English has gone 100 to 0 real quick.



Banned of not learning english ever again.


----------



## Mama Looigi (May 14, 2019)

iMasaru said:


> Banned coz your English has gone 100 to 0 real quick.


Banned fur mackng fon ov ppls englis it nut niz tu du tat


----------



## iMasaru (May 14, 2019)

Mr. Looigi said:


> Banned fur mackng fon ov ppls englis it nut niz tu du tat


Banned for making me feel guilty. I thought it might be mean..... but I did it anyways bauahahahaha.
(I wouldn't be able to say a single word in your lang, so kudos alex xD)


----------



## Mama Looigi (May 14, 2019)

iMasaru said:


> Banned for making me feel guilty. I thought it might be mean..... but I did it anyways bauahahahaha.
> (I wouldn't be able to say a single word in your lang, so kudos alex xD)


Banned because THESE GOD DAMN ADDS won’t stop


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 14, 2019)

Mr. Looigi said:


> Banned because THESE GOD DAMN ADDS won’t stop



Banned for being away for 42 minutes.


----------



## Mama Looigi (May 14, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned for being away for 42 minutes.


Banned because you know that top secret information that’s displayed on my public profile


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 14, 2019)

Mr. Looigi said:


> Banned because you know that top secret information that’s displayed on my public profile



Banned for a permanent non working signature.


----------



## Mama Looigi (May 14, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned for a permanent non working signature.


Banned because I STILL DONT KNOW WHAT A SIGNATURE DOES ON THIS WEBSITE AND NO ONE WILL TELL ME ):


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 14, 2019)

Mr. Looigi said:


> Banned because I STILL DONT KNOW WHAT A SIGNATURE DOES ON THIS WEBSITE AND NO ONE WILL TELL ME ):



Banned of showing you:





(No i am not the signature,i am only cleaning here...)


----------



## Mama Looigi (May 14, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned of showing you:
> View attachment 166996
> 
> (No i am not the signature,i am only cleaning here...)


Banned because I don’t get it


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 14, 2019)

Mr. Looigi said:


> Banned because I don’t get it


Banned for showing you again how a signature works.


----------



## Mama Looigi (May 14, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned for showing you again how a signature works.


Banned because I hate listening to millennials so much


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 14, 2019)

Mr. Looigi said:


> Banned because I hate listening to millennials so much



Banned for watching ESC Semi final 1.


----------



## Mama Looigi (May 14, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned for watching ESC Semi final 1.


Banned because


----------



## Deleted User (May 14, 2019)

Mr. Looigi said:


> Banned because



Gebannt weil du von einen aus Oesterreich verwirrt wirst. (Banned because you get confused by someone from Austria).


----------



## Mama Looigi (May 14, 2019)

saltyCake said:


> Gebannt weil du von einen aus Oesterreich verwirrt wirst. (Banned because you get confused by someone from Austria).


Banned because it took me 10 years to realize that Austria isn’t slang for Australia


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 14, 2019)

Mr. Looigi said:


> Banned because it took me 10 years to realize that Austria isn’t slang for Australia





saltyCake said:


> Gebannt weil du von einen aus Oesterreich verwirrt wirst. (Banned because you get confused by someone from Austria).



Banned of being dishonored.....

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Mr. Looigi said:


> Banned because it took me 10 years to realize that Austria isn’t slang for Australia



Banned for playing Mario Kart DS WITH cheats.


----------



## Mama Looigi (May 14, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned of being dishonored.....
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Banned because you can’t prove that


----------



## NFates (May 14, 2019)

Mr. Looigi said:


> Banned because you can’t prove that


Banned because we all believe you use cheats


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 14, 2019)

NFates said:


> Banned because we all believe you use cheats



Banned for ignoring my poll/request in the Books,Music,TV & Movies Forum.


----------



## NFates (May 14, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned for ignoring my poll/request in the Books,Music,TV & Movies Forum.


Banned because you haven't shared the link


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 14, 2019)

NFates said:


> Banned because you haven't shared the link



Banned of so confused to do that. 



Spoiler: There:



https://gbatemp.net/threads/do-we-need-an-sticky-which-movie-are-you-watching-today-thread.535935/


----------



## Idontknowwhattoputhere (May 14, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned of so confused to do that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tell me have you seen the Marvellous Breadfish Swimming in the ocean waters Have you seen the Marvellous Breadfish He's like an inverse sandwich For fishermen and sharks.
banned beacause of your smiley


----------



## Mama Looigi (May 14, 2019)

Idontknowwhattoputhere said:


> Tell me have you seen the Marvellous Breadfish Swimming in the ocean waters Have you seen the Marvellous Breadfish He's like an inverse sandwich For fishermen and sharks.
> banned beacause of your smiley


Banned because_____ (fill in the blank)


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 15, 2019)

Mr. Looigi said:


> Banned because_____ (fill in the blank)



Banned because Mr.Looigi promised me *5000 U$ Dollars* (fill in the blank).


----------



## Mama Looigi (May 15, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because Mr.Looigi promised me *5000 U$ Dollars* (fill in the blank).


Banned because (look at temper beasts thread) I only have 3,000 now


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 15, 2019)

Mr. Looigi said:


> Banned because (look at temper beasts thread) I only have 3,000 now



Banned because Mr.Looigi promised me *2.999 U$ Dollars* (fill in the blank).


----------



## NFates (May 15, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because Mr.Looigi promised me *2.999 U$ Dollars* (fill in the blank).


Banned because where I live that's only three bucks


----------



## Mama Looigi (May 15, 2019)

NFates said:


> Banned because where I live that's only three bucks


Banned because of Ness avatar


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 15, 2019)

NFates said:


> Banned because where I live that's only three bucks



Banned of getting 3 U$ instead of 2999 U$.


----------



## Mama Looigi (May 15, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned of getting 3 U$ instead of 2999 U$.


Banned for crying


----------



## NFates (May 15, 2019)

Mr. Looigi said:


> Banned for crying


Banned because of discriminating a 13-year-old psychic boyo


----------



## Mama Looigi (May 15, 2019)

NFates said:


> Banned because of discriminating a 13-year-old psychic boyo


Banned for hiding from the FBI


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 15, 2019)

Mr. Looigi said:


> Banned for hiding from the FBI



Banned because I am out of smilies.  :-)


----------



## Mama Looigi (May 15, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because I am out of smilies.  :-)


Banned because it hurts me to smile


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 15, 2019)

Mr. Looigi said:


> Banned because it hurts me to smile



Banned of having no Painkillers.


----------



## Mama Looigi (May 15, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned of having no Painkillers.


Banned because I don’t buy painkillers


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 15, 2019)

Mr. Looigi said:


> Banned because I don’t buy painkillers



Banned of fell asleep seconds ago and take the PC mouse to an uncontrollable brandished move.


----------



## Mama Looigi (May 15, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned of fell asleep seconds ago and take the PC mouse to an uncontrollable brandished move.


Banned because the I take the EOF very seriously
(Starts laughing uncontrollably)


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 15, 2019)

Mr. Looigi said:


> Banned because the I take the EOF very seriously
> (Starts laughing uncontrollably)


Banned for "*R*olling*O*n*F*loor*L*aughing"
(Man, is this lame and uncool and trite and of yesterday....)


----------



## Mama Looigi (May 15, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned for "*R*olling*O*n*F*loor*L*aughing"
> (Man, is this lame and uncool and trite and of yesterday....)


Banned for finally saying banned for instead of banned of


----------



## slaphappygamer (May 15, 2019)

All before me are banned! BANNER HAMMED!!!


----------



## Mama Looigi (May 15, 2019)

slaphappygamer said:


> All before me are banned! BANNER HAMMED!!!


Banned for not using a saw


----------



## iMasaru (May 15, 2019)

Mr. Looigi said:


> Banned for not using a saw


Banned coz AI will take over the world.


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 15, 2019)

iMasaru said:


> Banned coz AI will take over the world.



Banned for too late for that:


----------



## iMasaru (May 15, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned for too late for that:
> 
> View attachment 167053


Banned coz that is one amazing show!


----------



## NFates (May 15, 2019)

iMasaru said:


> Banned coz that is one amazing show!


Banned because that's what Pinky would have accidentally done


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 15, 2019)

NFates said:


> Banned because that's what Pinky would have accidentally done



Banned of accidentally stepped on him.


----------



## Mama Looigi (May 15, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned of accidentally stepped on him.


Banned for not saying something about cheese


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 15, 2019)

Mr. Looigi said:


> Banned for not saying something about cheese



Banned of saying something like dairy product.


----------



## Mama Looigi (May 15, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned of saying something like dairy product.


Banned because I’m lactose-intolerant


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 15, 2019)

Mr. Looigi said:


> Banned because I’m lactose-intolerant



Banned of drinking daily 1/2 Liter of milk.


----------



## Mama Looigi (May 15, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned of drinking daily 1/2 Liter of milk.


Banned because I said so


----------



## CatmanFan (May 15, 2019)

Mr. Looigi said:


> Banned because I said so


Banned for not knowing how signatures work.


----------



## Mama Looigi (May 15, 2019)

CatmanFan said:


> Banned for not knowing how signatures work.


Banned for referring to a different page


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 15, 2019)

Mr. Looigi said:


> Banned for referring to a different page



Banned because of break something.


----------



## Mama Looigi (May 15, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because of break something.


Banned for crying again


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 15, 2019)

Mr. Looigi said:


> Banned for crying again



Banned for making a lake of tears......


----------



## NFates (May 15, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned for making a lake of tears......


Banned for accusing someone else of your wrongdoings


----------



## Mama Looigi (May 15, 2019)

NFates said:


> Banned for accusing someone else of your wrongdoings


Banned for you me username


----------



## NFates (May 15, 2019)

Mr. Looigi said:


> Banned for you me username


Banned because I don't speak Portuguese


----------



## Mama Looigi (May 15, 2019)

NFates said:


> Banned because I don't speak Portuguese


Banned because my autocorrect has been a bitch lately


----------



## NFates (May 15, 2019)

Mr. Looigi said:


> Banned because my autocorrect has been a bitch lately


Banned for having a valid reason to your Portuguese. We only allow chaos here.


----------



## Mama Looigi (May 15, 2019)

NFates said:


> Banned for having a valid reason to your Portuguese. We only allow chaos here.


Banned because I secretly speak English


----------



## iMasaru (May 16, 2019)

Mr. Looigi said:


> Banned because I secretly speak English


Banned coz you speak klingon.


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 16, 2019)

iMasaru said:


> Banned coz you speak klingon.



Banned of saying vIghro' legh 'ey.


----------



## StrayGuitarist (May 16, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned of saying vIghro' legh 'ey.



Banned for not adding me on RiiConnect.


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 16, 2019)

StrayGuitarist said:


> Banned for not adding me on RiiConnect.



Banned for doing this now.


----------



## StrayGuitarist (May 16, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned for doing this now.



Banned for not telling me your friend code!


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 16, 2019)

StrayGuitarist said:


> Banned for not telling me your friend code!



Banned for waiting of friend code confirmation.


----------



## grey72 (May 16, 2019)

Y'all banned cuz it's Thursday


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 16, 2019)

grey72 said:


> Y'all banned cuz it's Thursday



Banned of being new here today.


----------



## grey72 (May 16, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned of being new here today.


Banned because everyone's been here once


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 16, 2019)

grey72 said:


> Banned because everyone's been here once



Banned because of counting ALL posts here and was not enough (71477 Posts - 420.019 Members).


----------



## grey72 (May 16, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because of counting ALL posts here and was not enough (71477 Posts - 420.019 Members).


Banned because no seriously, everyone I know's been here


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 16, 2019)

grey72 said:


> Banned because no seriously, everyone I know's been here



Banned of being an "bean counters".


----------



## grey72 (May 16, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned of being an "bean counters".


Banned because beans give my uncle rank gas


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 16, 2019)

grey72 said:


> Banned because beans give my uncle rank gas



Banned for giving me ................flatulence.....


----------



## grey72 (May 16, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned for giving me ................flatulence.....


Banned for being humorously gross


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 16, 2019)

grey72 said:


> Banned for being humorously gross



Banned for making disgusting jokes.


----------



## grey72 (May 16, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned for making disgusting jokes.


Banned for overusing banhammer


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 16, 2019)

grey72 said:


> Banned for overusing banhammer



Banned for hit my head with the hammer AGAIN.


----------



## iMasaru (May 16, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned for hit my head with the hammer AGAIN.


Banned for doing it to the hammer song.


----------



## DJPlace (May 16, 2019)

iMasaru said:


> Banned for doing it to the hammer song.



banned for making me beat my meat with that hammer during that song.


----------



## grey72 (May 16, 2019)

DJPlace said:


> banned for making me beat my meat with that hammer during that song.


Banned for making me cringe up, good god


----------



## iMasaru (May 16, 2019)

grey72 said:


> Banned for making me cringe up, good god


Banned coz your profile picture matches your post.


----------



## grey72 (May 16, 2019)

iMasaru said:


> Banned coz your profile picture matches your post.


Banned because kamina glasses are dope


----------



## Mama Looigi (May 16, 2019)

grey72 said:


> Banned because kamina glasses are dope


Banned because I’m not dead


----------



## DJPlace (May 16, 2019)

Mr. Looigi said:


> Banned because I’m not dead



Banned Cause you a zombie.


----------



## Mama Looigi (May 16, 2019)

DJPlace said:


> Banned Cause you a zombie.


Banned cuz you said Cause instead of because


----------



## NFates (May 16, 2019)

Mr. Looigi said:


> Banned cuz you said Cause instead of because


Banned for saying "cuz" instead of "'cause"


----------



## Mama Looigi (May 16, 2019)

NFates said:


> Banned for saying "cuz" instead of "'cause"


Banned because it was a trap


----------



## iMasaru (May 16, 2019)

Mr. Looigi said:


> Banned because it was a trap


Banned coz the trap was super effective.


----------



## Mama Looigi (May 16, 2019)

iMasaru said:


> Banned coz the trap was super effective.


Banned because that made me think of Shulk saying “I’m really feeling it”


----------



## iMasaru (May 16, 2019)

Mr. Looigi said:


> Banned because that made me think of Shulk saying “I’m really feeling it”


Banned coz my mind's dirty.


----------



## Mama Looigi (May 16, 2019)

iMasaru said:


> Banned coz my mind's dirty.


Banned because everyone thinks the same thing when he says that


----------



## iMasaru (May 17, 2019)

Mr. Looigi said:


> Banned because everyone thinks the same thing when he says that


Banned coz it's Friday! Wooo~


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 17, 2019)

iMasaru said:


> Banned coz it's Friday! Wooo~



Banned of Friday not the 13th.


----------



## Mama Looigi (May 17, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned of Friday not the 13th.


Banned for demon emoji


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 17, 2019)

Mr. Looigi said:


> Banned for demon emoji



Banned for not having an angel by the hand.


----------



## Mama Looigi (May 17, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned for not having an angel by the hand.


Banned because I never bought one


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 17, 2019)

Mr. Looigi said:


> Banned because I never bought one


Banned of not going to a church and get one.


----------



## Mama Looigi (May 17, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned of not going to a church and get one.


Banned because I’m an atheist and I don’t go to any church


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 17, 2019)

Mr. Looigi said:


> Banned because I’m an atheist and I don’t go to any church


Banned for forgetting this AGAIN !!


----------



## Mama Looigi (May 17, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned for forgetting this AGAIN !!


Banned for yelling “again”


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 17, 2019)

Mr. Looigi said:


> Banned for yelling “again”


Banned for yelling because coming back from an kindergarten fest....


----------



## Mama Looigi (May 17, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned for yelling because coming back from an kindergarten fest....


Banned because the kindergarteners I know need leashes and serious help


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 17, 2019)

Mr. Looigi said:


> Banned because the kindergarteners I know need leashes and serious help


Banned of nothning more to say to that..........


----------



## Mama Looigi (May 17, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned of nothning more to say to that..........


Banned for using too many periods


----------



## NFates (May 17, 2019)

Mr. Looigi said:


> Banned for using too many periods


Banned for not using any periods.


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 17, 2019)

NFates said:


> Banned for not using any periods.



Banned for using throw likes at me that is pretty cool.


----------



## NFates (May 17, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned for using throw likes at me that is pretty cool.


Banned for not knowing I really don't know what to put on my signature


----------



## Mama Looigi (May 17, 2019)

NFates said:


> Banned for not knowing I really don't know what to put on my signature


Banned for mentioning signatures


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 17, 2019)

Mr. Looigi said:


> Banned for mentioning signatures


Banned for asking how does this signature thing work?


----------



## Mama Looigi (May 17, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned for asking how does this signature thing work?


How does it work?
Oh yeah, banned for laughing, THE EOF IS A SERIOUS PLACE, PEOPLE


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 18, 2019)

Mr. Looigi said:


> How does it work?
> Oh yeah, banned for laughing, THE EOF IS A SERIOUS PLACE, PEOPLE



Banned of loosing something:



Spoiler: Don´t look !


----------



## NFates (May 18, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned of loosing something:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Don´t look !


Banned for laughing. The EOF is a serious place.


----------



## Mama Looigi (May 18, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned of loosing something:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Don´t look !


Banned because I looked


----------



## CatmanFan (May 18, 2019)

Mr. Looigi said:


> Banned because I looked


Banned for not replying to the directly above post.


----------



## Mama Looigi (May 18, 2019)

CatmanFan said:


> Banned for not replying to the directly above post.


Banned because that’s how it’s supposed to be


----------



## CatmanFan (May 18, 2019)

Mr. Looigi said:


> Banned because that’s how it’s supposed to be


Banned for double-posting.


----------



## Mama Looigi (May 18, 2019)

CatmanFan said:


> Banned for double-posting.


Banned for having the word cat in your name but not having a cat in your avatar


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 18, 2019)

Mr. Looigi said:


> Banned for having the word cat in your name but not having a cat in your avatar



Banned for let the cat drive.


----------



## Mama Looigi (May 18, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned for let the cat drive.


Banned because I have 2 xp to level up and I haven’t gotten a like outside of the EOF in forever


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 18, 2019)

Mr. Looigi said:


> Banned because I have 2 xp to level up and I haven’t gotten a like outside of the EOF in forever



Banned for not find the outside like button.


----------



## Mama Looigi (May 18, 2019)

Banned because, umm... perfect circle


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 18, 2019)

Banned for not quoting and bringing something NEW in the Thread.


----------



## Mama Looigi (May 18, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned for not quoting and bringing something NEW in the Thread.


Banned for being a hippo-crate (Hippocrate, you didn’t quote me either)


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 18, 2019)

Mr. Looigi said:


> Banned for being a hippo-crate (Hippocrate, you didn’t quote me either)



Banned for not being a happy-hippo.


----------



## Mama Looigi (May 18, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned for not being a happy-hippo.


Banned because the Rec Room community is so fucking amazing that they did this:


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 18, 2019)

Banned for eating all happy-hippos.


----------



## SkittleDash (May 18, 2019)

Banned because this place is weird.


----------



## Mama Looigi (May 18, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned for eating all happy-hippos.


Banned for not changing the topic to Rec Room


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 18, 2019)

SkittleDash said:


> Banned because this place is weird.



Banned for that so few come from.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Mr. Looigi said:


> Banned for not changing the topic to Rec Room



Banned of no more happy-hippos.


----------



## Mama Looigi (May 18, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned for that so few come from.
> 
> 
> Banned of no more happy-hippos.


Banned because I don’t have a hippo picture


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 18, 2019)

Mr. Looigi said:


> Banned because I don’t have a hippo picture


Banned of have found happy hippos.


----------



## Mama Looigi (May 18, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned of have found happy hippos.
> 
> View attachment 167385


Banned because I like vanilla more than chocolate


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 18, 2019)

Mr. Looigi said:


> Banned because I like vanilla more than chocolate


Banned for only found hazelnut.


----------



## Mama Looigi (May 18, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned for only found hazelnut.
> 
> View attachment 167386


Banned because I prefer other types of nuts


----------



## AtsuNii (May 18, 2019)

Banned because I want those nuts


----------



## Mama Looigi (May 18, 2019)

AtsuNii said:


> Banned because I want those nuts


 Banned for being nuts about nuts


----------



## CatmanFan (May 18, 2019)

Mr. Looigi said:


> Banned for being nuts about nuts


Banned because a nut is a fruit composed of an inedible hard shell and a seed, which is generally edible. In general usage, a wide variety of dried seeds are called nuts, but in a botanical context "nut" implies that the shell does not open to rele


----------



## Mama Looigi (May 18, 2019)

CatmanFan said:


> Banned because a nut is a fruit composed of an inedible hard shell and a seed, which is generally edible. In general usage, a wide variety of dried seeds are called nuts, but in a botanical context "nut" implies that the shell does not open to rele


Banned for talking about nuts an uncomfortable amount


----------



## NFates (May 18, 2019)

Mr. Looigi said:


> Banned for talking about nuts an uncomfortable amount


Banned for not allowing other to speak


----------



## AtsuNii (May 18, 2019)

NFates said:


> Banned for not allowing other to speak >



Banned for not mentioning nuts


----------



## Mama Looigi (May 18, 2019)

AtsuNii said:


> Banned for not mentioning nuts


Banned because the peanut emoji doesn’t work on this site


----------



## DinohScene (May 19, 2019)

Mr. Looigi said:


> Banned because the peanut emoji doesn’t work on this site



Banned for banning me boyfriend


----------



## Mama Looigi (May 19, 2019)

DinohScene said:


> Banned for banning me boyfriend


Banned because you can actually suspend me anytime 








Spoiler



Please don’t ban me


----------



## iMasaru (May 19, 2019)

Mr. Looigi said:


> Banned because you can actually suspend me anytime
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Banned for worrying about getting banned.


----------



## Mama Looigi (May 19, 2019)

iMasaru said:


> Banned for worrying about getting banned.


Banned for thinking I’m worried about getting banned... by the scariest mod.... who most likely wants to ban me at this point


----------



## iMasaru (May 19, 2019)

Mr. Looigi said:


> Banned for thinking I’m worried about getting banned... by the scariest mod.... who most likely wants to ban me at this point


Banned coz I've been away for too long to know/remember the mod.
Double banned for being afraid, so very afraid.


----------



## Mama Looigi (May 19, 2019)

iMasaru said:


> Banned coz I've been away for too long to know/remember the mod.
> Double banned for being afraid, so very afraid.


Banned for being away too long


----------



## AtsuNii (May 19, 2019)

Banned for not staying away


----------



## Mama Looigi (May 19, 2019)

AtsuNii said:


> Banned for not staying away


Banned for dropping in randomly


----------



## DinohScene (May 20, 2019)

Mr. Looigi said:


> Banned for dropping in randomly



+10 warn for banning someone who dropped in randomly!


----------



## Mama Looigi (May 20, 2019)

DinohScene said:


> +10 warn for banning someone who dropped in randomly!


Banned for warning me

*(USER WAS BANNED FOR THIS POST)*


----------



## AtsuNii (May 20, 2019)

Banned for being a victim of powerabuse


----------



## Mama Looigi (May 20, 2019)

AtsuNii said:


> Banned for being a victim of powerabuse


Banned because I wish all threads were brony like the mad admin


----------



## AtsuNii (May 20, 2019)

Mr. Looigi said:


> Banned because I wish all threads were brony like the mad admin


Banned for even mentioning that


----------



## Mama Looigi (May 20, 2019)

AtsuNii said:


> Banned for even mentioning that


Banned because I can’t find _DinohScene’s bed _on google Earth


----------



## DinohScene (May 20, 2019)

Mr. Looigi said:


> Banned because I can’t find _DinohScene’s bed _on google Earth



Banned from entering that place


----------



## AtsuNii (May 20, 2019)

DinohScene said:


> Banned from entering that place


Banned from leaving that place >;3


----------



## Mama Looigi (May 20, 2019)

AtsuNii said:


> Banned from leaving that place >;3


Banned because I can’t tell if you two are a real life couple or not


----------



## DinohScene (May 20, 2019)

Mr. Looigi said:


> Banned because I can’t tell if you two are a real life couple or not



Banned for even thinking we're a couple.


----------



## Mama Looigi (May 20, 2019)

DinohScene said:


> Banned for even thinking we're a couple.


Banned because idontknowwhattoputhere


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 20, 2019)

DinohScene said:


> Banned for even thinking we're a couple.



Banned for watching "Family ties".


----------



## iMasaru (May 20, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned for watching "Family ties".


Banned for not being born in 1970


----------



## Mama Looigi (May 20, 2019)

iMasaru said:


> Banned for not being born in 1970


Banned for having an I before your name, which makes you an apple product


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 20, 2019)

Mr. Looigi said:


> Banned for having an I before your name, which makes you an apple product


Banned for eating an apricot pie.


----------



## Mama Looigi (May 20, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned for eating an apricot pie.


Banned because I HATE pie


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 20, 2019)

Mr. Looigi said:


> Banned because I HATE pie


Banned of munching an applepie,an cherrypie,an blueberrypie and an cheese cake.


----------



## Mama Looigi (May 20, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned of munching an applepie,an cherrypie,an blueberrypie and an cheese cake.


Banned because if everyone who commented here was actually banned, there would be nothing left of the temp


----------



## iMasaru (May 20, 2019)

Mr. Looigi said:


> Banned because if everyone who commented here was actually banned, there would be nothing left of the temp


Banned coz the mods should ban everyone who hasn't banned someone here.


----------



## Mama Looigi (May 20, 2019)

iMasaru said:


> Banned coz the mods should ban everyone who hasn't banned someone here.


Banned because most of the moderation here isn’t biased


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 21, 2019)

Mr. Looigi said:


> Banned because most of the moderation here isn’t biased



Banned of would have a head like cardboard.


----------



## Mama Looigi (May 21, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned of would have a head like cardboard.


Banned for always being dizzy


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 21, 2019)

Mr. Looigi said:


> Banned for always being dizzy


Banned for playing My Baby First Steps on Wii.


----------



## Mama Looigi (May 21, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned for playing My Baby First Steps on Wii.


Banned because I have a Wii but I don’t use it because I moved over to Dolphin HD


----------



## LunaWofl (May 21, 2019)

Mr. Looigi said:


> Banned because I have a Wii but I don’t use it because I moved over to Dolphin HD


Banned for playing Baby first steps in HD


----------



## Mama Looigi (May 21, 2019)

LunaWofl said:


> Banned for playing Baby first steps in HD


Banned because I fear no man, but that baby... it scares me


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 21, 2019)

Mr. Looigi said:


> Banned because I fear no man, but that baby... it scares me


Banned of 100% agree....


----------



## Mama Looigi (May 21, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned of 100% agree....


Banned for agreeing with me


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 22, 2019)

Mr. Looigi said:


> Banned for agreeing with me


Banned of would have an 1 hour breakfast.


----------



## LunaWofl (May 22, 2019)

Banned for very long breakfasts


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 22, 2019)

LunaWofl said:


> Banned for very long breakfasts


Banned of take time for *every* meal.


----------



## Mama Looigi (May 22, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned of take time for *every* meal.


Banned for having tears of joy now, the EOF is not a happy place, people!


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 22, 2019)

Mr. Looigi said:


> Banned for having tears of joy now, the EOF is not a happy place, people!


Banned of laughing EoF in the Face.


----------



## Mama Looigi (May 22, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned of laughing EoF in the Face.


Banned for liking my posts


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 22, 2019)

Mr. Looigi said:


> Banned for liking my posts


Banned of not knowing "Pimp MyWii".


----------



## Mama Looigi (May 22, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned of not knowing "Pimp MyWii".


Banned for


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 22, 2019)

Mr. Looigi said:


> Banned for



Banned for saying "ECHT JETZT ?"


----------



## Mama Looigi (May 22, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned for saying "ECHT JETZT ?"


Banned for ECHT JETZ (I don’t know what that means)


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 22, 2019)

Mr. Looigi said:


> Banned for ECHT JETZ (I don’t know what that means)


Banned for translate ECHT JETZT ? to REALLY NOW ?


----------



## alivebacon (May 24, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned for translate ECHT JETZT ? to REALLY NOW ?


Banned for stupid profile pic.


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 24, 2019)

alivebacon said:


> Banned for stupid profile pic.


Banned for playing online with hacked and modded Video consoles.


----------



## alivebacon (May 24, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned for playing online with hacked and modded Video consoles.


Banned for not considering my b a n e v a s i o n.


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 24, 2019)

alivebacon said:


> Banned for not considering my b a n e v a s i o n.


Banned for wondering why banned online.


----------



## alivebacon (May 24, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned for wondering why banned online.


Banned for not realizing that I'm not b a n d.


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 24, 2019)

alivebacon said:


> Banned for not realizing that I'm not b a n d.


Banned of making me hungry because of username.


----------



## alivebacon (May 24, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned of making me hungry because of username.


Banned for not starting with that excuse ( ͡° ͜ ͡°)


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 24, 2019)

alivebacon said:


> Banned for not starting with that excuse ( ͡° ͜ ͡°)


Banned for having no bacon.


----------



## alivebacon (May 24, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned for having no bacon.


Banned for stupid assumptions.


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 24, 2019)

alivebacon said:


> Banned for stupid assumptions.


Banned for making Bacon and Eggs for lunch.


----------



## alivebacon (May 24, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned for making Bacon and Eggs for lunch.


Banned for false reason.


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 24, 2019)

alivebacon said:


> Banned for false reason.


Banned for having sweet baked bacon as dessert.


----------



## alivebacon (May 24, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned for having sweet baked bacon as dessert.


Banned for false and paradoxical reason. Again. It's 20 to 12 ffs


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 24, 2019)

alivebacon said:


> Banned for false and paradoxical reason. Again. It's 20 to 12 ffs


Banned for having Ham and Eggs for dinner.


----------



## alivebacon (May 24, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned for having Ham and Eggs for dinner.


Banned for recklessly banning and being s t u p i d.


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 24, 2019)

alivebacon said:


> Banned for recklessly banning and being s t u p i d.


Banned for making an bacon cake.


----------



## Deleted User (May 24, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned for making an bacon cake.



Banned for not making a saltyCake


----------



## alivebacon (May 24, 2019)

saltyCake said:


> Banned for not making a saltyCake


Banned for y o u b a n n e d t h e w r o n g n o o b


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 24, 2019)

saltyCake said:


> Banned for not making a saltyCake


Banned for making an sweetlyCake.


----------



## alivebacon (May 24, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned for making an sweetlyCake.


Banned for stupid English and not moving on from the cake minithread.


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 24, 2019)

alivebacon said:


> Banned for stupid English and not moving on from the cake minithread.


Banned of baking an baconlyCake.


----------



## alivebacon (May 24, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned of baking an baconlyCake.


Banned for being a number 8 (hint: change number to no and 8 to 08)


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 24, 2019)

alivebacon said:


> Banned for being a number 8 (hint: change number to no and 8 to 08)


Banned of reading noodles.


----------



## alivebacon (May 24, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned of reading noodles.


Banned for incorrectly banning me.


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 24, 2019)

alivebacon said:


> Banned for incorrectly banning me.


Banned of muck out PM box,fills it in small bags and sell it to turkmenistan.


----------



## alivebacon (May 24, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned of muck out PM box,fills it in small bags and sell it to turkmenistan.


Banned for using of instead of for as well as false banning.


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 24, 2019)

alivebacon said:


> Banned for using of instead of for as well as false banning.


Banned because move to тољикистон.


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 25, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because move to тољикистон.


Banned because back from тољикистон.


----------



## alivebacon (May 25, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because back from тољикистон.


Banned for not leaving a gap between bans.


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 25, 2019)

alivebacon said:


> Banned for not leaving a gap between bans.


Banned for not waiting for a gap.


----------



## alivebacon (May 25, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned for not waiting for a gap.


Banned for false reason.


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 25, 2019)

alivebacon said:


> Banned for false reason.


Banned of ordered an Bacon Egg King without Egg.


----------



## Mama Looigi (May 27, 2019)

alivebacon said:


> Banned for incorrectly banning me.


Banned for having a Minecraft avvy


----------



## Deleted User (May 27, 2019)

Mr. Looigi said:


> Banned for having a Minecraft avvy



Banned for banning him because of his Profile Picture


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 27, 2019)

saltyCake said:


> Banned for banning him because of his Profile Picture


Banned of beeing more an ATARI than an XBOX.


----------



## Deleted User (May 27, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned of beeing more an ATARI than an XBOX.



Banned because i did not had a Atari and i don't like Xbox lol


----------



## alivebacon (May 27, 2019)

saltyCake said:


> Banned because i did not had a Atari and i don't like Xbox lol


Banned for s t u p i d g r a m m a r.


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 27, 2019)

alivebacon said:


> Banned for s t u p i d g r a m m a r.


Banned of kan not reiting korrekt inglisch.


----------



## alivebacon (May 27, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned of kan not reiting korrekt inglisch.


Banned for nonenglish.


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 27, 2019)

alivebacon said:


> Banned for nonenglish.


Banned for have not be back on the "Island" since 2008.


----------



## alivebacon (May 27, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned for have not be back on the "Island" since 2008.


Banned for bad grammar and false reason.


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 27, 2019)

alivebacon said:


> Banned for bad grammar and false reason.


Banned for hacking and softmodding an DSi in less than 5 minutes.


----------



## Mama Looigi (May 27, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned for hacking and softmodding an DSi in less than 5 minutes.


Banned because someone gave me a pink DSi


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 27, 2019)

Mr. Looigi said:


> Banned because someone gave me a pink DSi


Banned of loving pink game consoles.


----------



## Mama Looigi (May 27, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned of loving pink game consoles.


Banned because I prefer purple


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 27, 2019)

Mr. Looigi said:


> Banned because I prefer purple


Banned of having DSi Shop Tune as Menu music on TWiLight.


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 27, 2019)

Mr. Looigi said:


> Banned because I prefer purple


Banned of having DSi Shop Tune as Menu music on TWiLight.


----------



## Mama Looigi (May 27, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned of having DSi Shop Tune as Menu music on TWiLight.





alexander1970 said:


> Banned of having DSi Shop Tune as Menu music on TWiLight.


Banned for double posting


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 27, 2019)

Mr. Looigi said:


> Banned for double posting


Banned for having an "issue"......


----------



## Mama Looigi (May 27, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned for having an "issue"......


Banned for being banned


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 27, 2019)

Mr. Looigi said:


> Banned for being banned


Banned for testing Battery check on the Wii.


----------



## Mama Looigi (May 27, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned for testing Battery check on the Wii.


Banned because I didn’t know Wii’s had batteries


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 27, 2019)

Mr. Looigi said:


> Banned because I didn’t know Wii’s had batteries


Banned for using bananas instead of batteries on the Wiimote.


----------



## Mama Looigi (May 27, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned for using bananas instead of batteries on the Wiimote.


Banned for calling it the Wiimote rather than the Wii Remote


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 27, 2019)

Mr. Looigi said:


> Banned for calling it the Wiimote rather than the Wii Remote


Banned of having a walk with my dogs a moment ago.


----------



## Deleted User (May 27, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned of having a walk with my dogs a moment ago.



Banned because cats are better


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 27, 2019)

saltyCake said:


> Banned because cats are better


Banned because in China they eat cats.


----------



## Deleted User (May 27, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because in China they eat cats.



Banned because this is disgusting


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 27, 2019)

saltyCake said:


> Banned because this is disgusting


Banned because cooking delicious pancakes with nutella for saltyCake.


----------



## Deleted User (May 27, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because cooking delicious pancakes with nutella for saltyCake.



Banned because they are really tasty


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 27, 2019)

saltyCake said:


> Banned because they are really tasty


Banned of make a smile on saltyCakes lips.


----------



## iMasaru (May 29, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned of make a smile on saltyCakes lips.


Banned coz it's already been 4 pages since I last banned.


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 29, 2019)

iMasaru said:


> Banned coz it's already been 4 pages since I last banned.


Banned on actual page 3583 Thread #71658.


----------



## Deleted User (May 31, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned on actual page 3583 Thread #71658.



Banned for going to much into detail


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 31, 2019)

saltyCake said:


> Banned for going to much into detail


Banned for spending too much time in Wii hacking forum.....


----------



## Deleted User (May 31, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned for spending too much time in Wii hacking forum.....



Banned becuase i didin't knew that i spend that much Time in the Wii Hacking forum


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 31, 2019)

saltyCake said:


> Banned becuase i didin't knew that i spend that much Time in the Wii Hacking forum


Banned for felt asleep for this last night.


----------



## Mama Looigi (Jun 1, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned for felt asleep for this last night.


Banned for sleeping


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 1, 2019)

Mr. Looigi said:


> Banned for sleeping


Banned for modding a second Wii today.


----------



## Mama Looigi (Jun 1, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned for modding a second Wii today.


Banned because the Wii is good


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 1, 2019)

Mr. Looigi said:


> Banned because the Wii is good


Banned because i don´t have a banana.


----------



## Mama Looigi (Jun 1, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because i don´t have a banana.


Banned because I don’t have a picture of a banana


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 1, 2019)

Mr. Looigi said:


> Banned because I don’t have a picture of a banana



Banned for not having a Picture of a Banana. Everyone should have a Picture of a Banana


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 1, 2019)

saltyCake said:


> Banned for not having a Picture of a Banana. Everyone should have a Picture of a Banana


Banned posting a banana.


----------



## Mama Looigi (Jun 2, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned posting a banana.
> 
> View attachment 168802


Banned because I got a banana picture yesterday


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 2, 2019)

Mr. Looigi said:


> View attachment 168804
> 
> Banned because I got a banana picture yesterday


Ban(a)na(na)ed of getting bananas.


----------



## Mama Looigi (Jun 2, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Ban(a)na(na)ed of getting bananas.


Banned for knowing I got bananas


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 2, 2019)

Mr. Looigi said:


> Banned for knowing I got bananas


Banned because cats like cucumbers more than bananas.


----------



## Mama Looigi (Jun 2, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because cats like cucumbers more than bananas.


Banned because I HATE CUCUMBERS


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 2, 2019)

Mr. Looigi said:


> Banned because I HATE CUCUMBERS


Banned because i am wrong.


----------



## Mama Looigi (Jun 2, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because i am wrong.
> 
> View attachment 168807


Banned for being wrong


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 2, 2019)

Mr. Looigi said:


> Banned for being wrong



Banned for not being right either


----------



## Mama Looigi (Jun 2, 2019)

saltyCake said:


> Banned for not being right either


Banned because I suck at coming up with comebacks


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 2, 2019)

Mr. Looigi said:


> Banned because I suck at coming up with comebacks


Banned of come back.


----------



## Mama Looigi (Jun 2, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned of come back.


Banned because uhh... SPOOKY BOO


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 2, 2019)

Mr. Looigi said:


> Banned because uhh... SPOOKY BOO


Banned of having an wonderful weekend.


----------



## Mama Looigi (Jun 2, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned of having an wonderful weekend.


Banned for starting page 3585


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 2, 2019)

Mr. Looigi said:


> Banned for starting page 3585


Banned for saying "Seite dreitausendfünfhundertfünfundachtzig".


----------



## Mama Looigi (Jun 2, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned for saying "Seite dreitausendfünfhundertfünfundachtzig".


Banned because I only said Seite dreitausendfünfh


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 2, 2019)

Mr. Looigi said:


> Banned because I only said Seite dreitausendfünfh


Banned of eating the half line of dreitausendfünfh   <-----


----------



## Braedyn (Jun 6, 2019)

BANNED because go commit yes


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 6, 2019)

Braedyn said:


> BANNED because go commit yes


Banned of forget to quote the previous post.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 6, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned of forget to quote the previous post.



Banned for being a nice Person and pointing him out


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 6, 2019)

saltyCake said:


> Banned for being a nice Person and pointing him out


Banned of forgot Mr.Nice in the cellar.....


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 8, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned of forgot Mr.Nice in the cellar.....



Banned because he isn't there anymore. He escaped


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 8, 2019)

saltyCake said:


> Banned because he isn't there anymore. He escaped



Banned of coming home stuffed with grilled meat and vegetables.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 9, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned of coming home stuffed with grilled meat and vegetables.



Banned for not helping me in making good Dinner. I don't know how to cook and the kitchen is now on fire


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 9, 2019)

saltyCake said:


> Banned for not helping me in making good Dinner. I don't know how to cook and the kitchen is now on fire


Banned of trying to puttin out the fire with pommes oil...


----------



## MrLucariox (Jun 11, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned of trying to puttin out the fire with pommes oil...


Banned for putting dry ice on a magnesium fire.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 12, 2019)

MrLucariox said:


> Banned for putting dry ice on a magnesium fire.


Banned for now leading the blind.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 16, 2019)

Banned of this thread is slowly...............dying.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 16, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned of this thread is slowly...............dying.



Banned for thinking that. This will never die


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 16, 2019)

saltyCake said:


> Banned for thinking that. This will never die


Banned for being happy about that.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 16, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned for being happy about that.



Banned because for being sad and now being happy too. I got you


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 16, 2019)

saltyCake said:


> Banned because for being sad and now being happy too. I got you


Banned of do not know about that.


----------



## Mama Looigi (Jun 16, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned of do not know about that.


Banned because I spent all of my creativity and imagination on this thread and now I can only make weird memes


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 16, 2019)

Mr. Looigi said:


> Banned because I spent all of my creativity and imagination on this thread and now I can only make weird memes


Banned of pet the cat.


----------



## Mama Looigi (Jun 16, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned of pet the cat.


Banned for not being a cat


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 16, 2019)

Mr. Looigi said:


> View attachment 170037
> 
> Banned for not being a cat


Banned of cat the pet ?!?!?


----------



## iMasaru (Jun 19, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned of cat the pet ?!?!?


Banned coz kitties!!!


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 19, 2019)

iMasaru said:


> Banned coz kitties!!!


Banned for achieving a cat ban.


----------



## Mama Looigi (Jun 19, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned for achieving a cat ban.


Banned because nyaa


----------



## iMasaru (Jun 20, 2019)

Mr. Looigi said:


> Banned because nyaa


Banned coz nyancat?


----------



## drenal (Jun 20, 2019)

iMasaru said:


> Banned coz nyancat?


banned for being level 3


----------



## iMasaru (Jun 20, 2019)

drenal said:


> banned for being level 3


Banned coz it's about the quality not quantity.


----------



## drenal (Jun 20, 2019)

iMasaru said:


> Banned coz it's about the quality not quantity.


Banned for banning me


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 20, 2019)

drenal said:


> Banned for banning me


Banned of beeing happy of users that uses the you are banned thread.


----------



## iMasaru (Jun 20, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned of beeing happy of users that uses the you are banned thread.


Banned coz I've grown up banning people here. We cannot let it end!


----------



## drenal (Jun 20, 2019)

banned because I got a notification


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 20, 2019)

drenal said:


> banned because I got a notification


Banned to forget to QUOTE the last post.


----------



## iMasaru (Jun 20, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned to forget to QUOTE the last post.


Banned coz you're a GBA fan. (so am i)


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 20, 2019)

iMasaru said:


> Banned coz you're a GBA fan. (so am i)


Banned of no longer be an Cheat Compiler.


----------



## IC_ (Jun 20, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned of no longer be an Cheat Compiler.


Banned because your post number is 71717 and your post count is 1771


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 20, 2019)

Extrasklep said:


> Banned because your post number is 71717 and your post count is 1771


Banned of amazed of very attentive users.


----------



## iMasaru (Jun 22, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned of amazed of very attentive users.


You are banned for 3 seconds.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 22, 2019)

iMasaru said:


> You are banned for 3 seconds.


Banned of no watch in the environment.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 22, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned of no watch in the environment.


You are banned for being smarter than everybody else.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 22, 2019)

Titanica said:


> You are banned for being smarter than everybody else.


Banned for having


Titanica said:


> You are banned for being smarter than everybody else.


Banned for being smarter than a 5th grader.


----------



## drenal (Jun 22, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned for having
> 
> Banned for being smarter than a 5th grader.


Banned for messing up your post


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 22, 2019)

drenal said:


> Banned for messing up your post


Banned for pleased about a visit from new users here.


----------



## drenal (Jun 22, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned for pleased about a visit from new users here.


banned because i am not a new user


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 22, 2019)

drenal said:


> banned because i am not a new user


Banned of being new in the "You are banned thread".


----------



## drenal (Jun 22, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned of being new in the "You are banned thread".


banned because my first post in this thread was in november 2017


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 22, 2019)

drenal said:


> banned because my first post in this thread was in november 2017


Banned of not reading all 71729 posts.


----------



## drenal (Jun 22, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned of not reading all 71729 posts.


banned for assuming i haven't read all 71729 posts


----------



## milomc123 (Jun 23, 2019)

drenal said:


> banned for assuming i haven't read all 71729 posts


banned of not reading all 71731 posts


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 23, 2019)

milomc123 said:


> banned of not reading all 71731 posts


Banned of reading only post #71731.


----------



## drenal (Jun 23, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned of reading only post #71731.


Banned for no u


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 24, 2019)

drenal said:


> Banned for no u


Banned of watching Fra Diavolo.


----------



## FedDiSte (Jun 24, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned of watching Fra Diavolo.


Banned for being born in 1970


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 24, 2019)

FedDiSte said:


> Banned for being born in 1970


Banned for discover this great secret.


----------



## FedDiSte (Jun 24, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned for discover this great secret.


Banned for quoting me


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 24, 2019)

FedDiSte said:


> Banned for quoting me


Banned for following the rules of the you are banned game.


----------



## FedDiSte (Jun 24, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned for following the rules of the you are banned game.


Banned 'cause i want to ban you


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 24, 2019)

FedDiSte said:


> Banned 'cause i want to ban you


Banned of cooking vitello tonnato tomorrow.


----------



## FedDiSte (Jun 24, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned of cooking vitello tonnato tomorrow.


Banned for breathing


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 24, 2019)

FedDiSte said:


> Banned for breathing


Banned for breathing not so good air......


----------



## FedDiSte (Jun 24, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned for breathing not so good air......


Banned for being banned


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 24, 2019)

FedDiSte said:


> Banned for being banned


Banned of making few Photos of DSi Homebrew.


----------



## drenal (Jun 24, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned of making few Photos of DSi Homebrew.


banned for being resident evil 2 on the playstation


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 24, 2019)

drenal said:


> banned for being resident evil 2 on the playstation


Banned of not kowing of it is a cat or a fox or a dog or a wolf....


----------



## drenal (Jun 24, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned of not kowing of it is a cat or a fox or a dog or a wolf....


banned because it is a cat pokemon


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 24, 2019)

drenal said:


> banned because it is a cat pokemon


Banned myself into an pokeball.


----------



## drenal (Jun 24, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned myself into an pokeball.


Banned because understandable, have a nice day


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 24, 2019)

drenal said:


> Banned because understandable, have a nice day


Banned for having a nice day in Fallarbor Town.


----------



## drenal (Jun 24, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned for having a nice day in Fallarbor Town.


Banned because no titanfall 3


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 24, 2019)

banned for choosing litten instead of rowlet


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 24, 2019)

drenal said:


> Banned because no titanfall 3


Banned of really sorry for that.


----------



## drenal (Jun 24, 2019)

Missingphy said:


> banned for choosing litten instead of rowlet


Banned because fire type is always best starter


----------



## FedDiSte (Jun 24, 2019)

drenal said:


> Banned because fire type is always best starter


Banned because you said the truth


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 24, 2019)

FedDiSte said:


> Banned because you said the truth


Banned of being happy to see soo much Pokemon Fans.


----------



## FedDiSte (Jun 24, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned of being happy to see soo much Pokemon Fans.


Banned cause you didn't understand that pokemon is the best game


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 24, 2019)

FedDiSte said:


> Banned cause you didn't understand that pokemon is the best game


Banned of


----------



## drenal (Jun 24, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned of


Banned for being a higher level than me


----------



## FedDiSte (Jun 24, 2019)

drenal said:


> Banned for being a higher level than me


Banned for having a lower level than him


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 24, 2019)

drenal said:


> Banned for being a higher level than me


Banned of giving everbody here a like and increase the level.


----------



## FedDiSte (Jun 24, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned of giving everbody here a like and increase the level.


Banned cause i have to say "thank you"


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 24, 2019)

FedDiSte said:


> Banned for having a lower level than him


banned for experimenting with pokemon


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 24, 2019)

Missingphy said:


> banned for experimenting with pokemon


Banned of having no time for playing a pokemon game at the moment.


----------



## drenal (Jun 24, 2019)

Missingphy said:


> banned for experimenting with pokemon


Banned for being missing


----------



## FedDiSte (Jun 24, 2019)

drenal said:


> Banned for being missing


Banned because you're just banned


----------



## drenal (Jun 24, 2019)

FedDiSte said:


> Banned because you're just banned


Banned for being a newcomer


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 24, 2019)

drenal said:


> Banned for being a newcomer


Banned of having found 72 sysChecks from several Wii´s on my HDD.


----------



## FedDiSte (Jun 24, 2019)

drenal said:


> Banned for being a newcomer


Banned for not being a newcomer


----------



## drenal (Jun 24, 2019)

FedDiSte said:


> Banned for not being a newcomer


Banned for banning me


----------



## FedDiSte (Jun 24, 2019)

drenal said:


> Banned for banning me


Banned for posting


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 24, 2019)

FedDiSte said:


> Banned for posting


Banned for having another "not so good" modded Wii.


----------



## FedDiSte (Jun 24, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned for having another "not so good" modded Wii.


Banned for modding wii


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 24, 2019)

FedDiSte said:


> Banned for modding wii


Banned for think to give up.


----------



## FedDiSte (Jun 24, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned for think to give up.


Banned cause you *never* give up


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 24, 2019)

FedDiSte said:


> Banned cause you *never* give up


Banned for cheering up an austrian one.


----------



## FedDiSte (Jun 24, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned for cheering up an austrian one.


Banned for being cheer'd up by an italian


----------



## drenal (Jun 24, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned for cheering up an austrian one.


Banned because creeper, aww man


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 24, 2019)

drenal said:


> Banned because creeper, aww man


Banned of like to be a bean.


----------



## drenal (Jun 24, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned of like to be a bean.


Banned because I am a human bean


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 24, 2019)

drenal said:


> Banned because I am a human bean


Banned of not being Mr.Bean.


----------



## drenal (Jun 24, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned of not being Mr.Bean.


Banned because I miss Mr. Bean


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 24, 2019)

drenal said:


> Banned because I miss Mr. Bean


Banned of being remembered on this.


----------



## drenal (Jun 24, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned of being remembered on this.


Banned because F


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 24, 2019)

drenal said:


> Banned because F


Banned of completely forget  Johnny English.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 24, 2019)

drenal said:


> Banned because I am a human bean


ban because im wasting my time fighting here


----------



## FedDiSte (Jun 24, 2019)

Missingphy said:


> ban because im wasting my time fighting here


Banned cause you have a dog in propic


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 24, 2019)

FedDiSte said:


> Banned cause you have a dog in propic


Banned of knowing that an Cable was the on the picture.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 24, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned of knowing that an Cable was the on the picture.


banne for having too many consoles


----------



## oofio (Jun 24, 2019)

Missingphy said:


> banne for having too many consoles


banned because you can never have too many


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 24, 2019)

oofio said:


> banned because you can never have too many


banned for getting high


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 25, 2019)

Missingphy said:


> banned for getting high


Banned for driving "high" with an TESLA Autopilot.


----------



## FedDiSte (Jun 25, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned for driving "high" with an TESLA Autopilot.


Banned for saying tesla without elon approvation


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 25, 2019)

FedDiSte said:


> Banned for saying tesla without elon approvation


Banned for wanted to do this....................and forgetting it.....


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 27, 2019)

Banned of thinking: Juhu,nobody at home.


----------



## oofio (Jun 27, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned of thinking: Juhu,nobody at home.


Banned for replying twice


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 27, 2019)

oofio said:


> Banned for replying twice


Banned for having the chance to do it before me.


----------



## FedDiSte (Jun 27, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned for having the chance to do it before me.


Banned cause you didin't responded


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 27, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned for wanted to do this....................and forgetting it.....



Banned for overlooked post #71794 ?


----------



## FedDiSte (Jun 27, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned for overlooked post #71794 ?


Banned cause i read it


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 27, 2019)

FedDiSte said:


> Banned cause i read it


Banned for the apology to an italian friend.


----------



## FedDiSte (Jun 27, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned for the apology to an italian friend.


Banned cause i have to thank you


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 27, 2019)

FedDiSte said:


> Banned cause i have to thank you


Banned of making an Blog entry.


----------



## FedDiSte (Jun 27, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned of making an Blog entry.


Banned cause i'm sleeping and i cant formulate any phrase


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 27, 2019)

FedDiSte said:


> Banned cause i'm sleeping and i cant formulate any phrase


Banned of having an Fan or ventilator in the Room ?


----------



## FedDiSte (Jun 27, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned of having an Fan or ventilator in the Room ?


Banned for asking a obvious thing


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 27, 2019)

FedDiSte said:


> Banned for asking a obvious thing


Banned for to be sorry of not having a "cool" day.


----------



## FedDiSte (Jun 27, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned for to be sorry of not having a "cool" day.


Banned cause i'm evaporating


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 27, 2019)

FedDiSte said:


> Banned cause i'm evaporating


Banned of can not sending an air conditioning unit to italy.


----------



## FedDiSte (Jun 27, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned of can not sending an air conditioning unit to italy.


Banned cause no problem you just tried


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 27, 2019)

FedDiSte said:


> Banned cause no problem you just tried


Banned because the Post Man do not longer deliver to my home since that try....


----------



## FedDiSte (Jun 27, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because the Post Man do not longer deliver to my home since that try....


Banned cause lol


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 27, 2019)

FedDiSte said:


> Banned cause lol


Banned of having a "spicy" meal today.


----------



## FedDiSte (Jun 27, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned of having a "spicy" meal today.


Banned cause that's good


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 27, 2019)

FedDiSte said:


> Banned cause that's good


Banned of playing GB


FedDiSte said:


> Banned cause that's good


Banned of this time I REALLY forget to answer.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 6, 2019)

Banned of bury this thread now.....


----------



## FedDiSte (Jul 6, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned of bury this thread now.....


Banned cause you can't bury a thread


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 6, 2019)

FedDiSte said:


> Banned cause you can't bury a thread


Banned because I am very pleased.


----------



## iMasaru (Jul 13, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because I am very pleased.


Banned coz you're very pleased.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 13, 2019)

iMasaru said:


> Banned coz you're very pleased.


Banned because he´s back.


----------



## iMasaru (Jul 13, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because he´s back.


Banned coz back again, tell a friend.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 13, 2019)

iMasaru said:


> Banned coz back again, tell a friend.


Banned of having a video gaming weekend.


----------



## iMasaru (Jul 13, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned of having a video gaming weekend.


Banned coz today is tomorrow's yesterday.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 13, 2019)

iMasaru said:


> Banned coz today is tomorrow's yesterday.


Banned of having forgotten that,Sir.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 13, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned of having forgotten that,Sir.



Banned for being forgetful


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 13, 2019)

saltyCake said:


> Banned for being forgetful


Banned of being HAPPY again of another friend returns.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 13, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned of being HAPPY again of another friend returns.



Banned because glad to see you Happy again


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 13, 2019)

saltyCake said:


> Banned because glad to see you Happy again


Banned of REALLY thinking nobody comes here again......


----------



## iMasaru (Jul 14, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned of REALLY thinking nobody comes here again......


Banned because they always come back


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 14, 2019)

iMasaru said:


> Banned because they always come back


Banned of the Gaming weekend is over in 6 minutes.


----------



## iMasaru (Jul 15, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned of the Gaming weekend is over in 6 minutes.


Banned because you reminded us~


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 15, 2019)

iMasaru said:


> Banned because you reminded us~


Banned of being really "done" from that weekend.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 17, 2019)

Banned of disliking videos on Youtube that not showing in their original format as original because of being deleted.


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Jul 17, 2019)

Banned for being a GBA Fan 

PSP Master Race


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 17, 2019)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> Banned for being a GBA Fan
> 
> PSP Master Race


Banned of being happy to see a new face here today.


----------



## iMasaru (Jul 18, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned of being happy to see a new face here today.


Banned coz you're happy and you know it and you didn't really show it, if you're happy and you know it, Clap your hands.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 18, 2019)

iMasaru said:


> Banned coz you're happy and you know it and you didn't really show it, if you're happy and you know it, Clap your hands.


Banned of clapping my hands NOW.


----------



## iMasaru (Jul 18, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned of clapping my hands NOW.


Banned coz I'm too scared to play resident evil.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 18, 2019)

iMasaru said:


> Banned coz I'm too scared to play resident evil.


Banned of showing this:


----------



## Yamathedestroyer (Jul 18, 2019)

Banned because your too seventies.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 18, 2019)

Yamathedestroyer said:


> Banned because your too seventies.


Banned of forget to quote.


----------



## Yamathedestroyer (Jul 19, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned of forget to quote.


Youre Banned for dat Smiley


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 19, 2019)

Yamathedestroyer said:


> Youre Banned for dat Smiley


Banned for quoted WITH dat Smiley.


----------



## gird (Jul 20, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned for quoted WITH dat Smiley.



Banned for using "dat" in 2019


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 20, 2019)

Yamathedestroyer said:


> Youre Banned for dat Smiley


Banned for using it BEFORE.


----------



## Yamathedestroyer (Jul 20, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned for using it BEFORE.


Banned for that bad boy smily. dat dat dat


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 20, 2019)

Yamathedestroyer said:


> Banned for that bad boy smily. dat dat dat


Banned for having the same Sprache.


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Jul 20, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned for having the same Sprache.



banned for using emojis


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 20, 2019)

darkherobrine4u said:


> banned for using emojis


Banned of insulted ゴジラ (Gojira).



Spoiler: Do not smudge !!!


----------



## iMasaru (Jul 24, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned of insulted ゴジラ (Gojira).
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Do not smudge !!!


Banned coz it's winter in Australia


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 24, 2019)

iMasaru said:


> Banned coz it's winter in Australia


Banned of melting away actual here......


----------



## iMasaru (Jul 24, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned of melting away actual here......


Banned coz same. 37C here tomorrow


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 24, 2019)

iMasaru said:


> Banned coz same. 37C here tomorrow


Banned of saying this is no good.....


----------



## iMasaru (Jul 24, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned of saying this is no good.....


Banned coz I want a beach and cocktail


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 24, 2019)

iMasaru said:


> Banned coz I want a beach and cocktail


Banned of actual no really cold water from the pipe........


----------



## iMasaru (Jul 24, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned of actual no really cold water from the pipe........


Banned coz you might want to see a plumber


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 24, 2019)

iMasaru said:


> Banned coz you might want to see a plumber


Banned of no longer drinking that water from the pipe.....no good....


----------



## iMasaru (Jul 25, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned of no longer drinking that water from the pipe.....no good....


Banned coz it was worse today


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 25, 2019)

iMasaru said:


> Banned coz it was worse today


Banned of having very good news for you...


----------



## iMasaru (Jul 26, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned of having very good news for you...


Banned coz you didn't tell me the good news!


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 26, 2019)

iMasaru said:


> Banned coz you didn't tell me the good news!


Banned for forecast cooler weather for friday and saturday.


----------



## iMasaru (Jul 26, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned for forecast cooler weather for friday and saturday.


Banned for giving such good new~


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 26, 2019)

iMasaru said:


> Banned for giving such good new~


Banned for can not sleep of the current weather state....


----------



## iMasaru (Jul 26, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned for can not sleep of the current weather state....


Banned coz I have the window open and 2 fans running...


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 26, 2019)

iMasaru said:


> Banned coz I have the window open and 2 fans running...


Banned of having the double of fans running....and it does not help much...


----------



## iMasaru (Jul 26, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned of having the double of fans running....and it does not help much...


Banned coz summer in Austria is better than London


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 26, 2019)

iMasaru said:


> Banned coz summer in Austria is better than London


Banned of swim in an 28° warm Lake is no good......


----------



## iMasaru (Jul 26, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned of swim in an 28° warm Lake is no good......


Banned coz you have a lake


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 26, 2019)

iMasaru said:


> Banned coz you have a lake


Banned of laughing at me poor little Zwurf.......


----------



## iMasaru (Jul 26, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned of laughing at me poor little Zwurf.......


Banned coz I'm laughing but crying inside. We just have buildings, pollution and ponds.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 26, 2019)

iMasaru said:


> Banned coz I'm laughing but crying inside. We just have buildings, pollution and ponds.


Banned of living on the "country" side of Austria.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Burgenland


----------



## CatmanFan (Jul 26, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned of living on the "country" side of Austria.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Burgenland


Banned for external link.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 26, 2019)

CatmanFan said:


> Banned for external link.


Banned for going to sleep instead for answering.


----------



## iMasaru (Jul 26, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned of living on the "country" side of Austria.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Burgenland


Banned coz now its chilly


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 26, 2019)

iMasaru said:


> Banned coz now its chilly


Banned of very,very happy for *@iMasaru*


----------



## iMasaru (Jul 26, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned of very,very happy for *@iMasaru*


Banned coz no one else to ban.


----------



## drenal (Jul 27, 2019)

iMasaru said:


> Banned coz no one else to ban.


banned because I'm bored


----------



## iMasaru (Jul 27, 2019)

drenal said:


> banned because I'm bored


Banned coz you're a hustler


----------



## drenal (Jul 27, 2019)

iMasaru said:


> Banned coz you're a hustler


Banned because you're a retired cheat compiler


----------



## iMasaru (Jul 27, 2019)

drenal said:


> Banned because you're a retired cheat compiler


Banned coz my mobile alerts me when someone gets banned


----------



## drenal (Jul 27, 2019)

iMasaru said:


> Banned coz my mobile alerts me when someone gets banned


Banned for having an anime style pfp

Wait a minute.


----------



## iMasaru (Jul 27, 2019)

drenal said:


> Banned for having an anime style pfp
> 
> Wait a minute.


Banned for having a kawaii~ dp


----------



## drenal (Jul 27, 2019)

iMasaru said:


> Banned for having a kawaii~ dp


Banned for being level 3


----------



## iMasaru (Jul 27, 2019)

drenal said:


> Banned for being level 3


Banned for not having 3000 likes yet


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 27, 2019)

iMasaru said:


> Banned for not having 3000 likes yet


Banned for reading your nice conversation.


----------



## CatmanFan (Jul 27, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned for reading your nice conversation.


Banned because I cannot give a reason. :/


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 27, 2019)

CatmanFan said:


> Banned because I cannot give a reason. :/


Banned of deleting all Saves on my Test Wii one by one...


----------



## drenal (Jul 28, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned of deleting all Saves on my Test Wii one by one...


Banned for being resident evil 2


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 28, 2019)

drenal said:


> Banned for being resident evil 2


Banned because it is no longer raining....


----------



## BaamAlex (Aug 4, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because it is no longer raining....


banned because it is too much color in your signature...


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 4, 2019)

BaamAlex said:


> banned because it is too much color in your signature...


Banned because I am "color-blind".


----------



## iMasaru (Aug 9, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because I am "color-blind".


Banned because this thread is dying


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 9, 2019)

iMasaru said:


> Banned because this thread is dying


Banned of the hard "core" is always there when you need it.


----------



## iMasaru (Aug 9, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned of the hard "core" is always there when you need it.


Banned coz that's how it should be~


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 9, 2019)

iMasaru said:


> Banned coz that's how it should be~


Banned of counting on people.


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Aug 9, 2019)

Banned for liking Digimon


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 9, 2019)

CPG said:


> Banned for liking Digimon


Banned of forget to quote.


----------



## GrumpCatPie (Aug 10, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned of forget to quote.


Banned for quoiting


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 10, 2019)

GrumpCatPie said:


> Banned for quoiting


Banned for welcome a new member of the "You are banned Game".


----------



## GrumpCatPie (Aug 10, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned for welcome a new member of the "You are banned Game".


Banned for having four Dsis, and two PSPs, but no 3ds


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 10, 2019)

GrumpCatPie said:


> Banned for having four Dsis, and two PSPs, but no 3ds


Banned for 2 DSis/2 DSi XLs/2 PSPs......and no 3DS too.


----------



## Mama Looigi (Aug 10, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned for 2 DSis/2 DSi XLs/2 PSPs......and no 3DS too.


Banned for having 7 Macintoshes, 10 Windows PCs, 32 GameBoys, 64 Nintendo 64s, 15 Wii’s, 25 Wii U’s, 92 Nintendo Switches, 73 Nintendo accounts, 500 Spongebob episodes on DVD, and 69 Rom Hacks


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 11, 2019)

Mr. Looigi said:


> Banned for having 7 Macintoshes, 10 Windows PCs, 32 GameBoys, 64 Nintendo 64s, 15 Wii’s, 25 Wii U’s, 92 Nintendo Switches, 73 Nintendo accounts, 500 Spongebob episodes on DVD, and 69 Rom Hacks


Banned of never showing a Picture of your treasures.


----------



## iMasaru (Aug 12, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned of never showing a Picture of your treasures.


Banned for saying treasures


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 12, 2019)

iMasaru said:


> Banned for saying treasures


Banned for I do not know how to write this ...


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 13, 2019)

banned for pushing this thread to page 3596....
0.0


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 13, 2019)

MicmasH_Wii said:


> banned for pushing this thread to page 3596....
> 0.0


Banned for again a user who forget to quote !!!!!


----------



## iMasaru (Aug 13, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned for again a user who forget to quote !!!!!


Banned for laughing at the new guy


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 13, 2019)

iMasaru said:


> Banned for laughing at the new guy


Banned of not knowing the new guy is a friend of mine.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 13, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned of not knowing the new guy is a friend of mine.


rekt


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 13, 2019)

MicmasH_Wii said:


> rekt


Banned of again forget to quote.


----------



## drenal (Aug 13, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned of again forget to quote.


Banned because I'm at school


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 13, 2019)

drenal said:


> Banned because I'm at school


Banned because of not seeing your new Cat Pic and like it.


----------



## drenal (Aug 13, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because of not seeing your new Cat Pic and like it.


Banned cause I'm torracat now


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 13, 2019)

drenal said:


> Banned cause I'm torracat now


Banned of not notice your promotion.


----------



## iMasaru (Aug 17, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned of not notice your promotion.


Banned for bowing


----------



## Mama Looigi (Aug 17, 2019)

iMasaru said:


> Banned for bowing


Banned for everyone’s devotion to this thread


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 17, 2019)

Mr. Looigi said:


> Banned for everyone’s devotion to this thread


Banned for being back from walking with the dogs.


----------



## iMasaru (Aug 18, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned for being back from walking with the dogs.


Banned for saying dogs. I want one


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 18, 2019)

iMasaru said:


> Banned for saying dogs. I want one


Banned of really knowing what that means ? (Every day out for poo poo no matters which weather it has.....   or your sunday meal is suddenly disappeared...     or someday your beloved favorites shoes are scattered in the vestibule in individual parts.........)


----------



## Mama Looigi (Aug 18, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned of really knowing what that means ? (Every day out for poo poo no matters which weather it has.....   or your sunday meal is suddenly disappeared...     or someday your beloved favorites shoes are scattered in the vestibule in individual parts.........)


Banned because you losers don’t wanna damn cat


----------



## iMasaru (Aug 18, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned of really knowing what that means ? (Every day out for poo poo no matters which weather it has.....   or your Sunday meal is suddenly disappeared...     or someday your beloved favorites shoes are scattered in the vestibule in individual parts.........)


Banned coz i know what comes with it. I've had other pets before :x


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 18, 2019)

Mr. Looigi said:


> Banned because you losers don’t wanna damn cat


Banned of also having a cat.



iMasaru said:


> Banned coz i know what comes with it. I've had other pets before :x


Banned of wishing you a dog.


----------



## iMasaru (Aug 18, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned of also having a cat.
> 
> 
> Banned of wishing you a dog.


banned coz I've had a cat, parrot, turpin, chicks and fish. Dogs are the best of best fwends ;_;


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 18, 2019)

iMasaru said:


> banned coz I've had a cat, parrot, turpin, chicks and fish. Dogs are the best of best fwends ;_;


Banned of too dumb of knowing a turpin ....
-


----------



## iMasaru (Aug 18, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned of too dumb of knowing a turpin ....
> -


banned coz it's like a small turtle


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 18, 2019)

iMasaru said:


> banned coz it's like a small turtle


Banned of you do not really want to know what I found on Google with "turpin".....


----------



## iMasaru (Aug 18, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned of you do not really want to know what I found on Google with "turpin".....


Banned coz i suck at spelling LOL
*Terrapin*


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 18, 2019)

iMasaru said:


> Banned coz i suck at spelling LOL
> *Terrapin*



Banned of thinking you have meant this one 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Turpin_case


----------



## iMasaru (Aug 18, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned of thinking you have meant this one
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Turpin_case


Banned coz this is awkward... o.o'


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 18, 2019)

iMasaru said:


> Banned coz this is awkward... o.o'


Banned of having a turtle is ok.


----------



## iMasaru (Aug 18, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned of having a turtle is ok.


banned coz this thread needs to carry on for another 10 years!


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 18, 2019)

iMasaru said:


> banned coz this thread needs to carry on for another 10 years!


Banned of 2029 is the year when Asteroid Apophis "visits" our earth.......


----------



## iMasaru (Aug 19, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned of 2029 is the year when Asteroid Apophis "visits" our earth.......


Banned coz earth will most likely dodge it


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 19, 2019)

iMasaru said:


> Banned coz earth will most likely dodge it


Banned of not sure that the asteroid is playing dodgeball or nationball or battleball.


----------



## Maq47 (Aug 20, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned of not sure that the asteroid is playing dodgeball or nationball or battleball.


Banned because it's playing pinball.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 21, 2019)

MarcusCarter said:


> Banned because it's playing pinball.


Banned of forget to Welcome a new "banned of thread" participant.


----------



## iMasaru (Aug 25, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned of forget to Welcome a new "banned of thread" participant.


Banned coz that's not what it's called


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 25, 2019)

iMasaru said:


> Banned coz that's not what it's called


Banned of naming this thread completely wrong and is now go to the desert....


----------



## iMasaru (Aug 25, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned of naming this thread completely wrong and is now go to the desert....


Banned coz you can make sand castles in the desert


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 25, 2019)

iMasaru said:


> Banned coz you can make sand castles in the desert


Banned of forget my sandbox and shovel.


----------



## iMasaru (Aug 25, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned of forget my sandbox and shovel.


You are banned for 1.3 seconds


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 25, 2019)

iMasaru said:


> You are banned for 1.3 seconds


Banned of needed 13 minutes.


----------



## Souliousery (Aug 28, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned of needed 13 minutes.
> 
> View attachment 177441


Banned for using light mode.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 28, 2019)

Souliousery said:


> Banned for using light mode.


Banned of can not read something when using the Dark Theme.


----------



## Souliousery (Aug 28, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned of can not read something when using the Dark Theme.


Banned for assuming I can't read in dark mode.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 28, 2019)

Souliousery said:


> Banned for assuming I can't read in dark mode.


Banned of missunderstand me of I can not read in the Dark (theme).


----------



## Souliousery (Aug 28, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned of missunderstand me of I can not read in the Dark (theme).


Banned for not using dark mode and saying this.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 28, 2019)

Souliousery said:


> Banned for not using dark mode and saying this.


Banned of forget to say not using the Dark theme.


----------



## Souliousery (Aug 29, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned of forget to say not using the Dark theme.


Banned for overuse of emojis.


----------



## tech3475 (Aug 29, 2019)

Souliousery said:


> Banned for overuse of emojis.



Banned for under use of emojis  .


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 29, 2019)

tech3475 said:


> Banned for under use of emojis  .


Banned for not can answer you both at the same time.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Souliousery said:


> Banned for overuse of emojis.


Banned for not can answer you both at the same time.


----------



## actheboss (Sep 1, 2019)

Banned for playing games on the psx


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 1, 2019)

actheboss said:


> Banned for playing games on the psx


Banned for the main reason "Quoting the last post".


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 4, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned for the main reason "Quoting the last post".


Banned of ban myself for answering.


----------



## Mythical (Sep 5, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned of ban myself for answering.


Unbanned just so we can reban you


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 5, 2019)

MythicalData said:


> Unbanned just so we can reban you


Banned of unbanned without a unbaning Ban notification.


----------



## Souliousery (Sep 7, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned of unbanned without a unbaning Ban notification.


Banned for using wrong laughing emoji. How dare you.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 7, 2019)

Souliousery said:


> Banned for using wrong laughing emoji. How dare you.


Banned to fail to use the right emoji. or maybe this  or that  or someting different  or


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Sep 7, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned to fail to use the right emoji. or maybe this  or that  or someting different  or


Banned for using over 3 emojis unironically.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 7, 2019)

CPG said:


> Banned for using over 3 emojis unironically.


Banned of no longer using Emojis.



Spoiler: D´oh


----------



## iMasaru (Sep 14, 2019)

Banned for not using emotes


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 14, 2019)

iMasaru said:


> Banned for not using emotes



Banned for having a "busy weekend".


----------



## Souliousery (Sep 15, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned for having a "busy weekend".


Banned cause you don't have sans yet.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 15, 2019)

Souliousery said:


> Banned cause you don't have sans yet.


Banned for never playing Undertale.


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Sep 15, 2019)

Banned for not sacrificing yourself to sans' holy grace.


alexander1970 said:


> Banned for never playing Undertale.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 15, 2019)

CPG said:


> Banned for not sacrificing yourself to sans' holy grace.


Banned for beeing an unworthy worm now....


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Sep 15, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned for beeing an unworthy worm now....


Banned for using words I don't understand.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 15, 2019)

CPG said:


> Banned for using words I don't understand.


Banned for not sounding understandable.


----------



## iMasaru (Sep 15, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned for not sounding understandable.


Banned coz you're very banable.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 16, 2019)

iMasaru said:


> Banned coz you're very banable.


Banned of still having no Banana Adapter for my New Switch.


Spoiler: Off Topic:



https://gbatemp.net/threads/can-i-s...-for-my-new-switch.547874/page-2#post-8791682


----------



## Souliousery (Sep 18, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned of still having no Banana Adapter for my New Switch.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Off Topic:
> ...


Banned because 115 111 109 101 98 111 100 121 32 111 110 99 101 32 116 111 108 100 32 109 101


----------



## Ricken (Sep 18, 2019)

Banned because I don't speak italics


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 19, 2019)

Ricken said:


> Banned because I don't speak italics


Banned for likeing Rick Astley.


----------



## Souliousery (Sep 20, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned for likeing Rick Astley.


Banned for not liking Rick Astley. Use ASCII decoder.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 20, 2019)

Souliousery said:


> Banned for not liking Rick Astley. Use ASCII decoder.


Banned for singing "Whenever you need somebody......"


----------



## Souliousery (Sep 22, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned for singing "Whenever you need somebody......"


Banned for getting the wrong song, it's All Star!


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 22, 2019)

Souliousery said:


> Banned for getting the wrong song, it's All Star!


Banned for singing "Together forever".


----------



## iMasaru (Sep 25, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned for singing "Together forever".


Banned coz we can't let this site die.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 25, 2019)

iMasaru said:


> Banned coz we can't let this site die.


Banned of 100 Percent agree.


----------



## iMasaru (Sep 25, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned of 100 Percent agree.


Banned coz borderlands 3 was awesome


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 25, 2019)

iMasaru said:


> Banned coz borderlands 3 was awesome


Banned because WiiFlow Lite is also awesome.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 27, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because WiiFlow Lite is also awesome.



Banned because the switch is where the real awesomenes is right now


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 27, 2019)

saltyCake said:


> Banned because the switch is where the real awesomenes is right now


Banned of the Switch is very overrated.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 28, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned of the Switch is very overrated.



Banned because how dare you say something like this


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 28, 2019)

saltyCake said:


> Banned because how dare you say something like this


Banned of being sorry and give you a Family Package of SaltyCakes.


----------



## Souliousery (Oct 1, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned of being sorry and give you a Family Package of SaltyCakes.


Banned for \u004e\u006f\u0074\u0020\u0072\u0065\u0073\u0070\u0065\u0063\u0074\u0069\u006e\u0067\u0020\u006f\u0075\u0074\u0020\u0065\u006c\u0069\u0074\u0065\u0020\u0067\u006f\u0064\u0020\u0053\u0063\u006f\u0074\u0074\u0020\u0074\u0068\u0065\u0020\u0057\u006f\u007a\u002e\u0020\u0059\u006f\u0075\u0020\u0066\u006f\u006f\u006c\u002e\u0020\u0053\u0061\u006c\u0074\u0079\u0020\u0063\u0061\u006b\u0065\u0073\u0020\u0077\u006f\u006e\u0027\u0074\u0020\u0073\u006f\u006c\u0076\u0065\u0020\u0079\u006f\u0075\u0072\u0020\u0064\u0069\u006c\u0065\u006d\u006d\u0061\u002e\u0020\u0059\u006f\u0075\u0027\u0072\u0065\u0020\u0064\u006f\u006f\u006d\u0065\u0064\u002e


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 1, 2019)

Souliousery said:


> Banned for \u004e\u006f\u0074\u0020\u0072\u0065\u0073\u0070\u0065\u0063\u0074\u0069\u006e\u0067\u0020\u006f\u0075\u0074\u0020\u0065\u006c\u0069\u0074\u0065\u0020\u0067\u006f\u0064\u0020\u0053\u0063\u006f\u0074\u0074\u0020\u0074\u0068\u0065\u0020\u0057\u006f\u007a\u002e\u0020\u0059\u006f\u0075\u0020\u0066\u006f\u006f\u006c\u002e\u0020\u0053\u0061\u006c\u0074\u0079\u0020\u0063\u0061\u006b\u0065\u0073\u0020\u0077\u006f\u006e\u0027\u0074\u0020\u0073\u006f\u006c\u0076\u0065\u0020\u0079\u006f\u0075\u0072\u0020\u0064\u0069\u006c\u0065\u006d\u006d\u0061\u002e\u0020\u0059\u006f\u0075\u0027\u0072\u0065\u0020\u0064\u006f\u006f\u006d\u0065\u0064\u002e


Banned for having now an eyes convulsive.
(I appreciate your work for making over 100 uxxxx.  )


----------



## iMasaru (Oct 1, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned for having now an eyes convulsive.
> (I appreciate your work for making over 100 uxxxx.  )


Banned coz I needed my daily dose of banning


----------



## Souliousery (Oct 1, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned for having now an eyes convulsive.
> (I appreciate your work for making over 100 uxxxx.  )


Banned for assuming I'd do that.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 2, 2019)

iMasaru said:


> Banned coz I needed my daily dose of banning





Souliousery said:


> Banned for assuming I'd do that.



Banned for doing a DOUBLE Reply.


----------



## Souliousery (Oct 3, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned for doing a DOUBLE Reply.


Banned for using Lagswitch to do that.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 3, 2019)

Souliousery said:


> Banned for using Lagswitch to do that.


Banned for Kana-da.
(It is a German insider Joke Kana-da means *nobody´s there* -> *keiner da* -> german urban Language kana-da,I hope someone understand it....)


----------



## Souliousery (Oct 3, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned for Kana-da.
> (It is a German insider Joke Kana-da means *nobody´s there* -> *keiner da* -> german urban Language kana-da,I hope someone understand it....)


Banned for not making Peter Griffin from the hit FOX animated TV series Family Guy say that.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 4, 2019)

Souliousery said:


> Banned for not making Peter Griffin from the hit FOX animated TV series Family Guy say that.


Banned of never saw an Episode of Family Guy....


----------



## Souliousery (Oct 5, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned of never saw an Episode of Family Guy....


Banned for disgracing me.


----------



## iMasaru (Oct 5, 2019)

Souliousery said:


> Banned for disgracing me.


Banned for being a newcomer


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 5, 2019)

Souliousery said:


> Banned for disgracing me.





iMasaru said:


> Banned for being a newcomer



Banned for see you Guys very very little in the last time.....


----------



## Vila_ (Oct 7, 2019)

you are banned because yes


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 7, 2019)

Vilagamer999 said:


> you are banned because yes


Banned of not noticed that GBAtemp was not reachable for many hours...


----------



## iMasaru (Oct 7, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned of not noticed that GBAtemp was not reachable for many hours...


Banned coz I thought the site shut down, got scared. @[email protected]
(On a side note, is it actually closing or was it a joke? D: )


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 7, 2019)

iMasaru said:


> Banned coz I thought the site shut down, got scared. @[email protected]
> (On a side note, is it actually closing or was it a joke? D: )


Banned for the REAL End of GBAtemp....
https://gbatemp.net/threads/the-end-of-gbatemp.543404/


----------



## iMasaru (Oct 7, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned for the REAL End of GBAtemp....
> https://gbatemp.net/threads/the-end-of-gbatemp.543404/


Banned coz I cant tell if it's real!


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 7, 2019)

iMasaru said:


> Banned coz I cant tell if it's real!


Bannes of you have to wait 12 Days.


----------



## iMasaru (Oct 7, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Bannes of you have to wait 12 Days.


Banned for making me sad.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 7, 2019)

iMasaru said:


> Banned for making me sad.


Banned for making you laugh:


----------



## iMasaru (Oct 7, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned for making you laugh:



Banned for posting a video


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 7, 2019)

iMasaru said:


> Banned for posting a video


Banned for posting now a single Picture of the Scene.


----------



## iMasaru (Oct 8, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned for posting now a single Picture of the Scene.
> 
> View attachment 181848


Banned coz no one's banned you since yesterday


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 8, 2019)

iMasaru said:


> Banned coz no one's banned you since yesterday


Banned of founding a Band.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 9, 2019)

Banned because I didn't understand what you said.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 9, 2019)

LuigiSuperStarSaga said:


> Banned because I didn't understand what you said.


Banido porque não entendi o que você disse.
(again: Banned because I didn't understand what you said.)


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 10, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banido porque não entendi o que você disse.
> (again: Banned because I didn't understand what you said.)



Banned for speaking a foreign language


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 10, 2019)

saltyCake said:


> Banned for speaking a foreign language


Gebannt weil du keinen salzigen Kuchen mitgebracht hast.
(Banned because you did not bring a salty cake.)


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 10, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Gebannt weil du keinen salzigen Kuchen mitgebracht hast.
> (Banned because you did not bring a salty cake.)



Gebannt weil ich keine salzigen Kuchen mehr habe
(höchste Zeit mal wieder einen zu machen)

(banned because i don't have salty Cakes anymore
(about time that i make one again))


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 10, 2019)

saltyCake said:


> Gebannt weil ich keine salzigen Kuchen mehr habe
> (höchste Zeit mal wieder einen zu machen)
> 
> (banned because i don't have salty Cakes anymore
> (about time that i make one again))



Gebannt wartend auf den nächsten salzigen Kuchen.
(Banned waiting for the next salty cake.)


----------



## iMasaru (Oct 14, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Gebannt wartend auf den nächsten salzigen Kuchen.
> (Banned waiting for the next salty cake.)


Banned for having an english translation at the bottom


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 14, 2019)

iMasaru said:


> Banned for having an english translation at the bottom


Banned for NOT telling what I have on my* Bottom*.


----------



## Souliousery (Oct 19, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned for NOT telling what I have on my* Bottom*.


Banned because there is no panzer on your bottom.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 19, 2019)

Souliousery said:


> Banned because there is no panzer on your bottom.


Banned because Panzers are out of Stock at the Moment.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 19, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because Panzers are out of Stock at the Moment.


Banned for looking for arms.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 19, 2019)

Titanica said:


> Banned for looking for arms.


Banned for having Arms and Legs.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 19, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned for having Arms and Legs.


Banned for hypocrisy.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 19, 2019)

Titanica said:


> Banned for hypocrisy.


Banned of found a "Panzer".


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 19, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned of found a "Panzer".
> View attachment 183247


Banned because wtf is that?


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 19, 2019)

Titanica said:


> Banned because wtf is that?


Banned of not knowing (Schildkröten)PANZER is german for (Turtle)SHELL.


----------



## Souliousery (Oct 22, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned for the REAL End of GBAtemp....
> https://gbatemp.net/threads/the-end-of-gbatemp.543404/


*Banned because you are a liar and your reign has gone too long.*


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 22, 2019)

Souliousery said:


> *Banned because you are a liar and your reign has gone too long.*



Banned because I am only a Minion from the Original Thread Creator.
(By the Way THANK YOU for remind me on that Thread.).


----------



## Souliousery (Oct 22, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because I am only a Minion from the Original Thread Creator.
> (By the Way THANK YOU for remind me on that Thread.).


Banned because you haven't given me a internet.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 22, 2019)

Souliousery said:


> Banned because you haven't given me a internet.



Banned of give you an Internet now: https://giveinternet.org/


----------



## RedoLane (Oct 28, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned of give you an Internet now: https://giveinternet.org/



Banned for having too many bright colors in your signature.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 28, 2019)

RedoLane said:


> Banned for having too many bright colors in your signature.


Banned because I am colourblind.


----------



## iMasaru (Oct 29, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because I am colourblind.


Banned coz Brexit has been delayed


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 29, 2019)

iMasaru said:


> Banned coz Brexit has been delayed


Banned because the EU is a great Pile of §$&!%.


----------



## RedoLane (Oct 29, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because the EU is a great Pile of §$&!%.


Banned because the EU isn't a miserable little pile of secrets.


----------



## iMasaru (Oct 29, 2019)

RedoLane said:


> Banned because the EU isn't a miserable little pile of secrets.


Banned coz I agree


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 29, 2019)

iMasaru said:


> Banned coz I agree


Banned because EU is a Pile of PooPoo.


----------



## RedoLane (Oct 30, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because EU is a Pile of PooPoo.


Banned for the lack of dignity.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 30, 2019)

RedoLane said:


> Banned for the lack of dignity.


Baned of there is no dignity in the Edge of the Forum.


----------



## RedoLane (Oct 30, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Baned of there is no dignity in the Edge of the Forum.


Banned for reminding me that ._.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 30, 2019)

RedoLane said:


> Banned for reminding me that ._.


Banned because everyone is welcome at any time in Edge of the Forum.


----------



## Souliousery (Nov 2, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because everyone is welcome at any time in Edge of the Forum.


Banned because the weak won't survive the edge.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 2, 2019)

Souliousery said:


> Banned because the weak won't survive the edge.


Banned of having baked a Geforce Grapics Card.


----------



## BaamAlex (Nov 2, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned of having baked a Geforce Grapics Card.


Banned because you are from austria


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 2, 2019)

BaamAlex said:


> Banned because you are from austria


Banned because I do not like SCHNITZEL mit SOSSE.


----------



## BaamAlex (Nov 2, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because I do not like SCHNITZEL mit SOSSE.


Banned because you DO like Schnitzel mit Soße


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 2, 2019)

BaamAlex said:


> Banned because you DO like Schnitzel mit Soße


Banned of like Wiener Schnitzel mit Petersilerdäpfl und Salat.


----------



## Proto-Propski (Nov 4, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned of like Wiener Schnitzel mit Petersilerdäpfl und Salat.



Banned; for making me hungry, for sexual food puns.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 4, 2019)

Proto-Propski said:


> Banned; for making me hungry, for sexual food puns.


Banned for eating a "uncut" Banana ......


----------



## Proto-Propski (Nov 4, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned for eating a "uncut" Banana ......



Banned; For reading into my perverse fantasies.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 4, 2019)

Proto-Propski said:


> Banned; For reading into my perverse fantasies.


Banned for having a hot shower today....


----------



## iMasaru (Nov 7, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned for having a hot shower today....


Banned coz you knew I would return.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 7, 2019)

iMasaru said:


> Banned coz you knew I would return.


Banned because surprised about an unexpected Return....


----------



## iMasaru (Nov 8, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because surprised about an unexpected Return....


Banned coz pokemon sword and shield comes out next week


----------



## Proto-Propski (Nov 9, 2019)

iMasaru said:


> Banned coz pokemon sword and shield comes out next week



Banned; because the national dex was cut along with over 50%, and most of the OG 151

At least Gardevoir made it in ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## iMasaru (Nov 9, 2019)

Proto-Propski said:


> Banned; because the national dex was cut along with over 50%, and most of the OG 151
> 
> At least Gardevoir made it in ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


It's a whole new world! A new fantastic point of view~


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 9, 2019)

iMasaru said:


> It's a whole new world! A new fantastic point of view~



Banned because FORGET to BAN !!!!


----------



## iMasaru (Nov 11, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because FORGET to BAN !!!!


Banned coz you're right! First time I think


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 11, 2019)

iMasaru said:


> Banned coz you're right! First time I think


Banned for having a FIRST Time !!


----------



## iMasaru (Nov 11, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned for having a FIRST Time !!


Banned for having a drink, I want a drink


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 11, 2019)

iMasaru said:


> Banned for having a drink, I want a drink


Banned of spending a Cola Rum.


----------



## iMasaru (Nov 11, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned of spending a Cola Rum.


Banned for 1970 :3


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 11, 2019)

iMasaru said:


> Banned for 1970 :3


Banned for spending a Baccardi Cola.


----------



## iMasaru (Nov 11, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned for spending a Baccardi Cola.


Banned for making it into a double rum and coke


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 11, 2019)

B


iMasaru said:


> Banned for making it into a double rum and coke


Banned for spending you a "Screwdriver".


----------



## iMasaru (Nov 11, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> B
> 
> Banned for spending you a "Screwdriver".


Banned for not bringing me a pina colada


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 11, 2019)

iMasaru said:


> Banned for not bringing me a pina colada


Banned for spending a Pina Colada.


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 17, 2019)

Banned because it has been a long time since I posted here and you are in banning view.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 17, 2019)

keven3477 said:


> Banned because it has been a long time since I posted here and you are in banning view.


Banned because it is an Honor to have you here again.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 20, 2019)

iMasaru said:


> Banned for 1970 :3





iMasaru said:


> Banned for making it into a double rum and coke





iMasaru said:


> Banned for not bringing me a pina colada



Banned because quoted @iMasaru 3 Times.


----------



## Sundree (Nov 26, 2019)

^ Banned for "RE:"ing too much


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 26, 2019)

Memerz1 said:


> ^ Banned for "RE:"ing too much


Banned because Rule Number ONE -> QUOTE the last Members Ban.


----------



## Sundree (Nov 26, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because Rule Number ONE -> QUOTE the last Members Ban.



Banned for adding two laughing emoji's.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 26, 2019)

Memerz1 said:


> Banned for adding two laughing emoji's.


Banned for having more of these.....


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Nov 26, 2019)

^ banned for using ntsc boxart as a avatar when pal one is better


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 27, 2019)

darkherobrine4u said:


> ^ banned for using ntsc boxart as a avatar when pal one is better


Banned because it is the Cover from the GERMAN PlayStation Version.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 6, 2019)

Banned of missing *@iMasaru* ..


----------



## Deleted member 506316 (Dec 6, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned of missing *@iMasaru* ..


Banned for being a crybaby.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 6, 2019)

PineappleGod said:


> Banned for being a crybaby.


Banned because you are not *@iMasaru* ....


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 19, 2019)

Banned of Christmas is coming and no one is here.....


----------



## Mama Looigi (Dec 19, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned of Christmas is coming and no one is here.....


Banned for celebrating Christmas


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 19, 2019)

Mr. Looigi said:


> Banned for celebrating Christmas


Banned because I am happy to see a nice and cute Cat.


----------



## Deleted member 506316 (Dec 19, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned of Christmas is coming and no one is here.....


Banned because you are lonely.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 19, 2019)

PineappleGod said:


> Banned because you are lonely.


Banned because finally something is happening here again...


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Dec 19, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned of Christmas is coming and no one is here.....



Banned for still being a crybaby!


----------



## Deleted member 506316 (Dec 19, 2019)

darkherobrine4u said:


> Banned for still being a crybaby!


Banned for being a waltersobchakeit.


----------



## KDb (Dec 19, 2019)

PineappleGod said:


> Banned for being a waltersobchakeit.


@PineappleGod: You sir, are banned.
Reason: This guy messaged me you stole his identity, threatening with a lawsuit:


----------



## Deleted member 506316 (Dec 19, 2019)

KDb said:


> @PineappleGod: You sir, are banned.
> Reason: User name & picture remind me too much of this song:



Banned for mentioning my cousin Pikotaro.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 19, 2019)

PineappleGod said:


> Banned for mentioning my cousin Pikotaro.


Banned because I am simply happy.


----------



## CORE (Dec 20, 2019)

Banned For Being Too Sexy... Now Hit The Music.


----------



## Deleted member 506316 (Dec 20, 2019)

CORE said:


> Banned For Being To Sexy... Now Hit The Music.



Banned for Linkin trash music.


----------



## CORE (Dec 20, 2019)

@PineappleGod I got just the music for you... 

Now your banned for not having a Pen.


----------



## Deleted member 506316 (Dec 20, 2019)

CORE said:


> @PineappleGod I got just the music for you...
> 
> Now your banned for not having a Pen.



Banned for assuming my music tastes.


----------



## CORE (Dec 20, 2019)

Banned for tasting tangy


----------



## Deleted member 506316 (Dec 20, 2019)

CORE said:


> Banned for tasting tangy


Banned for being a gay cannibal.


----------



## CORE (Dec 20, 2019)

Banned for being hateful towards my gayness. 



Spoiler: PS



I Still Love You


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 20, 2019)

CORE said:


> Banned for being hateful towards my gayness.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Banned because so nice to watch you both....


----------



## CORE (Dec 20, 2019)

Banned for Spectating


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 20, 2019)

CORE said:


> Banned for Spectating


Banned because not Spectating,I am an Lecher.


----------



## iMasaru (Dec 22, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because not Spectating,I am an Lecher.


Banned coz you were missing me


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 22, 2019)

iMasaru said:


> Banned coz you were missing me


Banned because I am very,very happy to see you again.


----------



## iMasaru (Dec 22, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because I am very,very happy to see you again.


Banned coz It's good to cya too broski.

Also banned coz it's almost Christmas!


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 22, 2019)

iMasaru said:


> Banned coz It's good to cya too broski.
> 
> Also banned coz it's almost Christmas!


Banned because 2 Days left....


----------



## iMasaru (Dec 25, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because 2 Days left....


Banned coz it's Christmas! Merry Christmas!


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 25, 2019)

iMasaru said:


> Banned coz it's Christmas! Merry Christmas!


Banned because it was a very nice one. 
(Merry Christmas,my Friend.)


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 27, 2019)

Banned because you hit the squirrel with the hammer.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 27, 2019)

brushguy said:


> Banned because you hit the squirrel with the hammer.




Banned because of no more Squirrels here...


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Dec 28, 2019)

iMasaru said:


> Banned coz you were missing me



Banned for being optimistic in live

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



darkherobrine4u said:


> Banned for being optimistic in live



Banned beacause something glitched out and i just replied to old comment


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 28, 2019)

darkherobrine4u said:


> Banned for being optimistic in live
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Banned because Santa came tonight again...


----------



## iMasaru (Dec 28, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because Santa came tonight again...


Banned coz Santa is not r..... *cough* remaining in town anymore o_o


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 29, 2019)

iMasaru said:


> Banned coz Santa is not r..... *cough* remaining in town anymore o_o


Banned because I did not know the truth until now....


----------



## iMasaru (Dec 29, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because I did not know the truth until now....


Banned coz you just learnt something


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 29, 2019)

iMasaru said:


> Banned coz you just learnt something


Banned because of saying:

_*We shall go on to the end.
We shall fight in France.
We shall fight on the seas and oceans.
We shall fight with growing confidence and growing strength in the air.
We shall defend our island, whatever the cost may be.
We shall fight on the beaches.
We shall fight on the landing grounds.
We shall fight in the fields and in the streets.
We shall fight in the hills.
We shall never surrender!*_


----------



## iMasaru (Dec 29, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because of saying:
> 
> _*We shall go on to the end.
> We shall fight in France.
> ...


Banned because Sir Winston Churchill was king of speeches


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 29, 2019)

iMasaru said:


> Banned because Sir Winston Churchill was king of speeches


Bannes because it is from "Aces High".


----------



## iMasaru (Dec 29, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Bannes because it is from "Aces High".


Banned coz chucks of that is from him


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 29, 2019)

iMasaru said:


> Banned coz chucks of that is from him


Banned because that surprises me....


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Dec 29, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because that surprises me....


banned for being suprised


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 29, 2019)

CPG said:


> banned for being suprised


Banned because Christmas is over....


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Dec 30, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because Christmas is over....


banned for disrespecting my ways of procrastination.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 30, 2019)

CPG said:


> banned for disrespecting my ways of procrastination.


Banned because @iMasaru said it is all not true about Christmas....


----------



## iMasaru (Dec 31, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because @iMasaru said it is all not true about Christmas....


Banned for misunderstanding
I said santa is away, not that he's not real


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 31, 2019)

iMasaru said:


> Banned for misunderstanding
> I said santa is away, not that he's not real



Banned because this getting even more worst...


----------



## iMasaru (Dec 31, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because this getting even more worst...


Banned coz we're almost at the end of a decade


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 31, 2019)

iMasaru said:


> Banned coz we're almost at the end of a decade


Banned because 5 1/2 h Hours left.


----------



## Deleted-447617 (Dec 31, 2019)

Banned Because I Swore Too Much This Year


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 31, 2019)

SwitchGlitch said:


> Banned Because I Swore Too Much This Year


Banned because 5 Hours left....


----------



## Deleted-447617 (Dec 31, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because 5 Hours left....


Banned Cuz You A Racist


----------



## iMasaru (Dec 31, 2019)

SwitchGlitch said:


> Banned Cuz You A Racist


Banned coz gbatemp upgraded their site for the new year!


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 31, 2019)

iMasaru said:


> Banned coz gbatemp upgraded their site for the new year!


Banned for having HEAVY Troubles to read.....

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



alexander1970 said:


> Banned for having HEAVY Troubles to read.....


Banned because now it is better:


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 1, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned for having HEAVY Troubles to read.....
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Banned for existing.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 1, 2020)

LuigiSuperStarSaga said:


> Banned for existing.


Banned because 2020


----------



## iMasaru (Jan 1, 2020)

You are banned on the first day of the new decade


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 1, 2020)

iMasaru said:


> You are banned on the first day of the new decade


Banned because forget to Quote on the first Day in 2020.


----------



## oofio (Jan 2, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because forget to Quote on the first Day in 2020.


Banned for gbatemp allowing you to be here


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 2, 2020)

oofio said:


> Banned for gbatemp allowing you to be here


Banned for not drinking Alcohol.


----------



## iMasaru (Jan 2, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned for not drinking Alcohol.


Banned coz you're lv 15


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 2, 2020)

iMasaru said:


> Banned coz you're lv 15



Banned because you are on Level 3 - Bronze Medal !! 
(Level 15 gets nothing !!)


----------



## iMasaru (Jan 2, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because you are on Level 3 - Bronze Medal !!
> (Level 15 gets nothing !!)


Banned coz this is the only thing I do on this site anymore :S


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 2, 2020)

iMasaru said:


> Banned coz this is the only thing I do on this site anymore :S


Banned because this is very,very sad for me.....


----------



## Stealphie (Jan 9, 2020)

Banned because you installed Windows Vista & BonziBuddy & Protegent on your DSi


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 9, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> Banned because you installed Windows Vista & BonziBuddy & Protegent on your DSi



Banned because this DSi is still not working.


----------



## Stealphie (Jan 9, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because this DSi is still not working.


Banned because you threw it out of the window


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 9, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> Banned because you threw it out of the window


Banned because I fixed it again but still not working with the Update(s).


----------



## Stealphie (Jan 9, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because I fixed it again but still not working with the Update(s).


Banned because it didn't work


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 9, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> Banned because it didn't work


Banned because you are absolute right....


----------



## iMasaru (Jan 14, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because you are absolute right....


Banned coz you won't give up


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 14, 2020)

iMasaru said:


> Banned coz you won't give up


Banned because I am a Boomerang.


----------



## James_ (Jan 14, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because I am a Boomerang.


Banned because boomerang is an invalid gender


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 14, 2020)

James_ said:


> Banned because boomerang is an invalid gender


Banned because I am LIKE a Boomerang.


----------



## James_ (Jan 14, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because I am LIKE a Boomerang.


Banned because you corrected yourself


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 14, 2020)

James_ said:


> Banned because you corrected yourself


Banned because too much RED....


----------



## James_ (Jan 14, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because too much RED....


Banned because there's too many colors in your signature


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 14, 2020)

James_ said:


> Banned because there's too many colors in your signature


Banned because too few in yours.


----------



## iMasaru (Jan 19, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because too few in yours.


Banned coz I want a boomerang


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 19, 2020)

iMasaru said:


> Banned coz I want a boomerang


Banned because the last one was sold about 5 minutes ago ....


----------



## iMasaru (Jan 20, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because the last one was sold about 5 minutes ago ....


Banned for not buying it for me


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 20, 2020)

iMasaru said:


> Banned for not buying it for me


Banned because you where not there on Tuesday.


----------



## iMasaru (Jan 20, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because you where not there on Tuesday.


Banned because I'm always there


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 20, 2020)

iMasaru said:


> Banned because I'm always there


Bannes because yes now.


----------



## iMasaru (Jan 20, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Bannes because yes now.


Banned coz you're busy with your wiiU


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 20, 2020)

iMasaru said:


> Banned coz you're busy with your wiiU


Because it is getting better with every Day.


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Jan 22, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Because it is getting better with every Day.



Banned for caring about Wii U


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 22, 2020)

darkherobrine4u said:


> Banned for caring about Wii U


Banned for Learing about the Wii U.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 23, 2020)

darkherobrine4u said:


> Banned for caring about Wii U


Banned because you have Birthday !!


----------



## BaamAlex (Jan 26, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because you have Birthday !!


Banned because you DO NOT have birthday xD


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 26, 2020)

BaamAlex said:


> Banned because you DO NOT have birthday xD


Banned because I have seen you on _Wiidatabase_.


----------



## AkiraKurusu (Jan 27, 2020)

Who here has a Bannedana?


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 27, 2020)

AkiraKurusu said:


> Who here has a Bannedana?



Banned because please do not forget to Quote.


----------



## BaamAlex (Jan 27, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because please do not forget to Quote.


Banned because you make grammatical errors


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 27, 2020)

BaamAlex said:


> Banned because you make grammatical errors


Banned because I am allowed.


----------



## BaamAlex (Jan 27, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because I am allowed.


Banned because you liked my post in the cbhc thread xD


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Jan 27, 2020)

BaamAlex said:


> Banned because you liked my post in the cbhc thread xD



Banned beacause no one cares about Tak and the power of juju .


----------



## Stealphie (Jan 27, 2020)

darkherobrine4u said:


> Banned beacause no one cares about Tak and the power of juju .


Banned because i never watched that show


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Jan 27, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> Banned because i never watched that show



Banned beacause the game was first goddamit.


----------



## Stealphie (Jan 27, 2020)

darkherobrine4u said:


> Banned beacause the game was first goddamit.


Banned because i didn't understand
EDIT: Now i understand, but you're still banned.


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Jan 27, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> Banned because i didn't understand



Banned for being dumb

Game was made in 2003 https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tak_and_the_Power_of_Juju

Show was made in 2007 
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tak_and_the_Power_of_Juju_(TV_series)

And i am talking about the game not show.


----------



## Stealphie (Jan 27, 2020)

darkherobrine4u said:


> Banned for being dumb
> 
> Game was made in 2003 https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tak_and_the_Power_of_Juju
> 
> ...


Banned because it confused me before


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Jan 27, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> Banned because it confused me



Banned because there's no hope for you.


----------



## Stealphie (Jan 27, 2020)

darkherobrine4u said:


> Banned because there's no hope for you.


Banned because you called me dumb before


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 27, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> Banned because you called me dumb before


Banned because everybody is dumb who posts in the Edge of Forum.


----------



## Stealphie (Jan 27, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because everybody is dumb who posts in the Edge of Forum.


Banned because *you* post on the Edge of the Forum.


----------



## BaamAlex (Jan 27, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> Banned because *you* post on the Edge of the Forum.


Banned because you are a level 4 member


----------



## Stealphie (Jan 27, 2020)

BaamAlex said:


> Banned because you are a level 4 member


Banned because you are a level 7 member


----------



## BaamAlex (Jan 27, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> Banned because you are a level 7 member


Banned because you fall from the chair.


----------



## Stealphie (Jan 27, 2020)

BaamAlex said:


> Banned because you fall from the chair.


Banned because that's not true


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 27, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> Banned because that's not true


Banned because "someone" falls off the Chair.


----------



## Stealphie (Jan 27, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because "someone" falls off the Chair.


Banned because why not


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 27, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> Banned because why not


Banned because better a Chair than a Table.


----------



## Stealphie (Jan 27, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because better a Chair than a Table.


baned because you have a box art as a profile pic


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 27, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> baned because you have a box art as a profile pic


Banned because....believe me,you do not want to see my "self made" Picture...


----------



## Stealphie (Jan 27, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because....believe me,you do not want to see my "self made" Picture...


Banned because i believe you


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 27, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> Banned because i believe you


Banned because I say "Thank you".


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Jan 27, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> Banned because i believe you



Banned because that's a bad idea.


----------



## BaamAlex (Jan 27, 2020)

darkherobrine4u said:


> Banned because that's a bad idea.


Banned because i don't think so.


----------



## Stealphie (Jan 27, 2020)

darkherobrine4u said:


> Banned because that's a bad idea.


Banned because the "You are banned game" doesn't make a lot of sense to begin with and bad ideas are the only thing in this thread.


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Jan 27, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> Banned because the "You are banned game" doesn't make a lot of sense to begin with.



Banned for lying


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 27, 2020)

BaamAlex said:


> Banned because i don't think so.


Banned because I think so.


----------



## Stealphie (Jan 27, 2020)

darkherobrine4u said:


> Banned for lying


Banned because i wasn't liying.
Banned because because


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 27, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> Banned because i wasn't liying.
> Banned because because


Banned because you made another good Review.


----------



## Stealphie (Jan 27, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because you made another good Review.


Thanks, but,
Banned because your repy is the 72.199 reply to this thread and mine is the 72.200 reply.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 27, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> Thanks, but,
> Banned because your repy is the 72.199 reply to this thread and mine is the 72.200 reply.


Banned because I replied 377 times here.


----------



## Stealphie (Jan 27, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because I replied 377 times here.


Banned because you replied way too many times here


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Jan 27, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> Banned because you replied way too many times here



Banned because that's an addiction!


----------



## Stealphie (Jan 27, 2020)

darkherobrine4u said:


> Banned because that's an addiction!


Not banned because you're not wrong


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Jan 27, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> Not banned because you're not wrong



Banned because you broke the rules of this thread.


----------



## Stealphie (Jan 27, 2020)

darkherobrine4u said:


> Banned because you broke the rules of this thread.


Banned because *insert reply here*


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Jan 27, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> Banned because *insert reply here*



Banned for being unoriginal


----------



## Stealphie (Jan 27, 2020)

darkherobrine4u said:


> Banned for being unoriginal


Banned because you joined GBAtemp in the same day i did, that obviously makes you a copycat, because i am 202% certain that i signed up first. Therefore, you copied me because i invented GBAtemp accounts (the users that entered gbatemp before me used time machines to copy the concept of making a gbatemp account)


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 27, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> Banned because you joined GBAtemp in the same day i did, that obviously makes you a copycat, because i am 202% certain that i signed up first. Therefore, you copied me because i invented GBAtemp accounts (the users that entered gbatemp before me used time machines to copy the concept of making a gbatemp account)


Banned because he is your Father,Luke....


----------



## Stealphie (Jan 27, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because he is your Father,Luke....


Banned because he was the chosen one


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 27, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> Banned because he was the chosen one


Banned because the 7th Son of a Seventh Son....


----------



## Stealphie (Jan 27, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because he is your Father,IILuke....


IP Banned because my name ain't luke


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 27, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> IP Banned because my name ain't luke


Banned because you are not Luke.


----------



## Deleted member 507653 (Jan 29, 2020)

Banned for accusing someone of not being Luke.


----------



## Stealphie (Jan 29, 2020)

cauliquackers said:


> Banned for accusing someone of not being Luke.


Banned for living in the USA


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 29, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> Banned for living in the USA



...banned for existing.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 29, 2020)

cauliquackers said:


> Banned for accusing someone of not being Luke.





Stealphie said:


> Banned for living in the USA





Kyouken said:


> ...banned for existing.



Banned because I like you all three.


----------



## Stealphie (Jan 29, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because I like you all three.


Banner because thanks


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 29, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> Banner because thanks


Banned because the Burger King Picture is gone....


----------



## BaamAlex (Jan 29, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because the Burger King Picture is gone....


Banned because you wrote something with burger king. And now i am hungry


----------



## Stealphie (Jan 29, 2020)

BaamAlex said:


> Banned because you wrote something with burger king. And now i am hungry


Banned because McDonalds is better


----------



## BaamAlex (Jan 29, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> Banned because McDonalds is better


Banned because i think tastes are different xD


----------



## Stealphie (Jan 29, 2020)

BaamAlex said:


> Banned because i think tastes are different xD


Banned because people can't have opinions on the internet.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 29, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> Banned because McDonalds is better





BaamAlex said:


> Banned because i think tastes are different xD



Banned because discussions about Burger King/McDonalds here please...
https://gbatemp.net/threads/what-is...-or-mcdonalds-only-for-fast-food-fans.530621/


----------



## Stealphie (Jan 29, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because discussions about Burger King/McDonalds here please...
> https://gbatemp.net/threads/what-is...-or-mcdonalds-only-for-fast-food-fans.530621/


Banned because i don't eat fast food that much


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 29, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> Banned because i don't eat fast food that much


Banned because 1 times per Week is enough.


----------



## Stealphie (Jan 29, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because 1 times per Week is enough.


Banned because sometimes i don't eat 1 time at a month


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 29, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> Banned because sometimes i don't eat 1 time at a month


Banned becasue eating *1 time per MONTH* is not enough !!!


----------



## BaamAlex (Jan 29, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned becasue eating *1 time per MONTH* is not enough !!!


Banned because there is a burgerking/mcdonalds discussion


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 29, 2020)

BaamAlex said:


> Banned because there is a burgerking/mcdonalds discussion


Banned because the Wii U Download Center Notification is permanently flashing with an Red X.


----------



## BaamAlex (Jan 29, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because the Wii U Download Center Notification is permanently flashing with an Red X.


Banned because there are *bricked wii u's* out in the wild


----------



## Stealphie (Jan 29, 2020)

BaamAlex said:


> Banned because there are *bricked wii u's* out in the wild


Banned because mine is too


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 29, 2020)

BaamAlex said:


> Banned because there are *bricked wii u's* out in the wild


Banned because they have not read the Guide *painstakingly....*

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Stealphie said:


> Banned because mine is too


Banned because I am sorry for you...


----------



## Stealphie (Jan 29, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because they have not read the Guide *painstakingly....*
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Banned because you don't need to be sorry it was my fault


----------



## BaamAlex (Jan 29, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> Banned because you don't need to be sorry it was my fault


Banned because you didn't call the avengers. They can repair your console xD


----------



## Stealphie (Jan 29, 2020)

BaamAlex said:


> Banned because you didn't call the avengers. They can repair your console xD


Banned because international phone calls are too expensive


----------



## BaamAlex (Jan 29, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> Banned because international phone calls are too expensive


Banned because you are right xD


----------



## Stealphie (Jan 29, 2020)

BaamAlex said:


> Banned because you are right xD


Banned because "by all accounts what you said doesn't make sense"


----------



## BaamAlex (Jan 29, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> Banned because "by all accounts what you said doesn't make sense"


Banned because i know because my english is not the best. But it is enough to understand most of the stuff here xD


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 29, 2020)

BaamAlex said:


> Banned because i know because my english is not the best. But it is enough to understand most of the stuff here xD


Banned because "meeeee too".


----------



## BaamAlex (Jan 29, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because "meeeee too".


Banned because i call the cops. Wii U Wii U Wii U Wii U Wii U Wii U Wii U !


----------



## Stealphie (Jan 29, 2020)

BaamAlex said:


> Banned because i know because my english is not the best. But it is enough to understand most of the stuff here xD


Banned because i didn't critize your english, i said said you were banned because you banned me because "Banned because you are right xD".
Also yes i know that i did the exact same thing but this thread isn't supposed to be serious


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 29, 2020)

BaamAlex said:


> Banned because i call the cops. Wii U Wii U Wii U Wii U Wii U Wii U Wii U !


Banned because my Wii U is "jailbreaked".


----------



## BaamAlex (Jan 29, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because my Wii U is "jailbreaked".


Banned because you lost your warranty because of the jailbreak xD


----------



## Stealphie (Jan 29, 2020)

BaamAlex said:


> Banned because you lost your warranty because of the jailbreak xD


Banned because he didn't have warranty in the first place, the WiiU stopped being produced years ago.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 29, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> Banned because he didn't have warranty in the first place, the WiiU stopped being produced years ago.


Banned because I got my Wii U from Santa.


----------



## BaamAlex (Jan 29, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because I got my Wii U from Santa.


Banned because Santa doesn't like that


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 29, 2020)

BaamAlex said:


> Banned because Santa doesn't like that


Banned because Santa is living next Door to me.


----------



## BaamAlex (Jan 29, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because Santa is living next Door to me.


Banned because he is living next door to alice


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 29, 2020)

BaamAlex said:


> Banned because he is living next door to alice


Banned because who the f*** is Alice ?
(ein sogenannter "Aufgelegter" Joke wie wir in Österreich zu sagen pflegen...).


----------



## BaamAlex (Jan 29, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because who the f*** is Alice ?
> (ein sogenannter "Aufgelegter" Joke wie wir in Österreich zu sagen pflegen...).


Banned because your wrote in german. Und das hier ist ein englischsprachiges Forum xD


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 29, 2020)

BaamAlex said:


> Banned because your wrote in german. Und das hier ist ein englischsprachiges Forum xD


Banned because he can do that.....


----------



## BaamAlex (Jan 29, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because he can do that.....


Banned because i liked the last three sites from this thread xD


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 29, 2020)

BaamAlex said:


> Banned because i liked the last three sites from this thread xD


Banned because.........Thank you,my Friend.


----------



## RivenMain (Jan 30, 2020)

Banned because Legend of Dragoon didn't get a sequel.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 30, 2020)

RivenMain said:


> Banned because Legend of Dragoon didn't get a sequel.


Banned because neither Golden Axe...


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 30, 2020)

You are banned for liking every single post!


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 30, 2020)

Lilith Valentine said:


> You are banned for liking every single post!


Banned because did not revived the Hell Guys.



Spoiler



https://gbatemp.net/threads/dear-lilith-valentine.555114/


----------



## iMasaru (Jan 30, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because did not revived the Hell Guys.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Banned coz I dont remember why I ban people


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 30, 2020)

iMasaru said:


> Banned coz I dont remember why I ban people


You are banned for having a spoiler in your sig.
(FIRST Ban ever here)


----------



## BaamAlex (Jan 30, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> You are banned for having a spoiler in your sig.
> (FIRST Ban ever here)


Banned because you DO NOT have a spoiler in your sig xD


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 30, 2020)

BaamAlex said:


> Banned because you DO NOT have a spoiler in your sig xD


Banned because you have some Quotes from Users without a declaration of consent and you can be sued for it.


----------



## iMasaru (Jan 31, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because you have some Quotes from Users without a declaration of consent and you can be sued for it.


Banned coz I dont know what my signature says


----------



## BaamAlex (Jan 31, 2020)

iMasaru said:


> Banned coz I dont know what my signature says


Banned because it says "*"If everyone is thinking alike, somebody is not thinking" - Winston Churchill"*


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 31, 2020)

BaamAlex said:


> Banned because it says "*"If everyone is thinking alike, somebody is not thinking" - Winston Churchill"*


Banned because Winston Churchill´s famous Quote was

"... we shall fight in France, we shall fight on the seas and oceans, we shall fight with growing confidence and growing strength in the air, we shall defend our island, whatever the cost may be,we shall fight on the beaches we shall fight on the landing grounds, we shall fight in the fields and in the streets, we shall fight in the hills; we shall never surrender"


----------



## iMasaru (Feb 4, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because Winston Churchill´s famous Quote was
> 
> "... we shall fight in France, we shall fight on the seas and oceans, we shall fight with growing confidence and growing strength in the air, we shall defend our island, whatever the cost may be,we shall fight on the beaches we shall fight on the landing grounds, we shall fight in the fields and in the streets, we shall fight in the hills; we shall never surrender"


Banned coz that was the quote I was talking about last year xD


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 4, 2020)

iMasaru said:


> Banned coz that was the quote I was talking about last year xD


Banned because nice you remember me.


----------



## ignare (Feb 8, 2020)

You are banned because you've hurt another person at some point in your past. How DARE YOU


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 8, 2020)

ignare said:


> You are banned because you've hurt another person at some point in your past. How DARE YOU


Banned because I did not remember...


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Feb 13, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because I did not remember...



Banned for being cruel!


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 13, 2020)

Nobody_Important4u said:


> Banned for being cruel!


Banned because you did not forget this Thread.


----------



## iMasaru (Feb 16, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because you did not forget this Thread.


Banned coz I got lost at the edge of the forum


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 16, 2020)

iMasaru said:


> Banned coz I got lost at the edge of the forum


Banned because you let this Thread live on,my Friend.


----------



## LunaWofl (Feb 23, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because you let this Thread live on,my Friend.


Banned because this thead never dies


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 23, 2020)

LunaWofl said:


> Banned because this thead never dies


Banned because it is always a pleasure to meet a new "Contestant".


----------



## DJPlace (Mar 1, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because it is always a pleasure to meet a new "Contestant".


banned for being  a Contestant on the price is right.


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Mar 1, 2020)

DJPlace said:


> banned for being  a Contestant on the price is right.



Banned for having dumb avatar.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 1, 2020)

Nobody_Important4u said:


> Banned for having dumb avatar.


Banned because nobody important.


----------



## BaamAlex (Mar 1, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because nobody important.


Banned because the thread is from 2008 xD


----------



## DJPlace (Mar 1, 2020)

BaamAlex said:


> Banned because the thread is from 2008 xD



banned for saying this thread is from 2008


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 1, 2020)

BaamAlex said:


> Banned because the thread is from 2008 xD


Banned because GBAtemp exists soo long.


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Mar 1, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because GBAtemp exists soo long.



Banned because this website sucks


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 1, 2020)

Nobody_Important4u said:


> Banned because this website sucks


Banned because why are you visit it ?


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Mar 1, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because why are you visit it ?



Banned because i am masochist.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 1, 2020)

Nobody_Important4u said:


> Banned because i am masochist.


Banned because GBAtemp has no S/M Section.


----------



## DJPlace (Mar 1, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because GBAtemp has no S/M Section.



banned cause i don't what a S/M means.


----------



## BaamAlex (Mar 1, 2020)

DJPlace said:


> banned cause i don't what a S/M means.


Banned because it means sadomasochism xD


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Mar 1, 2020)

BaamAlex said:


> Banned because it means sadomasochism xD


banned for saying a word i don't know


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 4, 2020)

BaamAlex said:


> Banned because it means sadomasochism xD


Banned because the Kaffefilters are out of Stock actual......


----------



## BaamAlex (Mar 4, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because the Kaffefilters are out of Stock actual......


Banned because i don't think so. And what are "Kaffeefilters"?


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 4, 2020)

BaamAlex said:


> Banned because i don't think so. And what are "Kaffeefilters"?



Banned because you have the last Kaffeefilter.....
(Kaffeefiltertüte,mensch.........


----------



## BaamAlex (Mar 4, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because you have the last Kaffeefilter.....
> (Kaffeefiltertüte,mensch.........


Banned because i use it for protecting me and my family against corona xD


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 4, 2020)

BaamAlex said:


> Banned because i use it for protecting me and my family against corona xD


Banned because I already said "Kaffefilter are out !"


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 10, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because I already said "Kaffefilter are out !"



Banned because Final Fantasy 8 is better than 7.


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Mar 10, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because Final Fantasy 8 is better than 7.



Banned for quoting you're own posts!


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 10, 2020)

Nobody_Important4u said:


> Banned for quoting you're own posts!



Banned because no noe was there before.


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Mar 10, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because no noe was there before.



Banned for being awesome >_<


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 10, 2020)

Nobody_Important4u said:


> Banned for being awesome >_<


Banned because you quickly changed your Avatar Picture to make me think you are someone else.


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Mar 10, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because you quickly changed your Avatar Picture to make me think you are someone else.



Banned because i am someone else


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 10, 2020)

Nobody_Important4u said:


> Banned because i am someone else


Banned because you are still nobody Important for you.


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Mar 10, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned beasue you are still nobody Important for you.


banned for having a problem with somebody still being nobody important for you


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 11, 2020)

CPG said:


> banned for having a problem with somebody still being nobody important for you


Banned for not being a nobody important Person.


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Mar 11, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned for not being a nobody important Person.


banned for making fun of me for not being a nobody important person


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 11, 2020)

CPG said:


> banned for making fun of me for not being a nobody important person


Banned because no fun - no good Life.


----------



## BaamAlex (Mar 11, 2020)

Nobody_Important4u said:


> Banned because i am someone else


Banned because this is a lie. Tell us the truth xD


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Mar 11, 2020)

BaamAlex said:


> Banned because this is a lie. Tell us the truth xD


banned for not replying to the person above you


----------



## BaamAlex (Mar 11, 2020)

CPG said:


> banned for not replying to the person above you


Banned because i didn't see his comment. I swear


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 11, 2020)

BaamAlex said:


> Banned because i didn't see his comment. I swear


Banned because......German speaking People.


----------



## BaamAlex (Mar 11, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because......German speaking People.


Banned because german is one of the hardest languages of the world xD


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 11, 2020)

BaamAlex said:


> Banned because german is one of the hardest languages of the world xD


Banned because ordering Chinese Food in an Chinese Restaurant in China in german Language is......deadly today.


----------



## Man18 (Mar 11, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because ordering Chinese Food in an Chinese Restaurant in China in german Language is......deadly today.


V&

U know why


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Mar 11, 2020)

Man18 said:


> V&
> 
> U know why


banned for not following the game


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 11, 2020)

Man18 said:


> V&
> 
> U know why


Banned because No ?


----------



## BaamAlex (Mar 11, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because No ?


Banned too for not following the game


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 11, 2020)

BaamAlex said:


> Banned too for not following the game


Banned because distracted by a "little" Notifications...


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Mar 11, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because distracted by a "little" Notifications...



Banned because my ds looks like shit.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 11, 2020)

Nobody_Important4u said:


> Banned because my ds looks like shit.
> View attachment 199225



Banned because no,it does not look like Shit ->


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Mar 11, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because no,it does not look like Shit ->



Banned because you didin't get my comparison.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 11, 2020)

Nobody_Important4u said:


> Banned because you didin't get my comparison.


Banned because i like your DS.


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Mar 11, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because i like your DS.



Banned for having bad taste.


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Mar 11, 2020)

Nobody_Important4u said:


> Banned for having bad taste.


banned for whatever reason because you have a good point


----------



## DryerRaptor4441 (Mar 18, 2020)

CPG said:


> banned for whatever reason because you have a good point


Banned for wanting people to buy you coffees


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 18, 2020)

DryerRaptor4441 said:


> Banned for wanting people to buy you coffees



Banned because saying "Hello."


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 24, 2020)

iMasaru said:


> Banned coz I got lost at the edge of the forum





BaamAlex said:


> Banned because the thread is from 2008 xD





Nobody_Important4u said:


> Banned for having dumb avatar.



Banned because I am missing some Friends from GBAtemp.


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Mar 24, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because I am missing some Friends from GBAtemp.



Banned because friends are useless


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 24, 2020)

Nobody_Important4u said:


> Banned because friends are useless


Because why you are here then (Banned because I am missing some Friends from GBAtemp).


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Mar 24, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Because why you are here then (Banned because I am missing some Friends from GBAtemp).



Banned because i am behind you right now.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 24, 2020)

Nobody_Important4u said:


> Banned because i am behind you right now.


Banned because I also already follow you.


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Mar 25, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because I also already follow you.


banned for being kinda creepy


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 25, 2020)

CPG said:


> banned for being kinda creepy


Banned because we follow each other now.


----------



## BaamAlex (Mar 25, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because we follow each other now.


Banned because i don't think so.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 25, 2020)

BaamAlex said:


> Banned because i don't think so.


Banned because Austria always followed Germany.


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Mar 25, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because Austria always followed Germany.



Banned because i am from Poland for fuck's sake and historicly speaking we should be enemies lol.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 25, 2020)

Nobody_Important4u said:


> Banned because i am from Poland for fuck's sake and historicly speaking we should be enemies lol.


Banned because we all could be Friends today.


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Mar 25, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because we all could be Friends today.



Banned because friends are useless
i-am-so-edgy


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 25, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Because why you are here then (Banned because I am missing some Friends from GBAtemp).





Nobody_Important4u said:


> Banned because friends are useless
> i-am-so-edgy



Because why you are here then (Banned because I am missing some Friends from GBAtemp).
(Really start from over again ?  ).


----------



## BaamAlex (Mar 25, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Because why you are here then (Banned because I am missing some Friends from GBAtemp).
> (Really start from over again ?  ).


Banned because Germany always followed Austria.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 25, 2020)

BaamAlex said:


> Banned because Germany always followed Austria.


Banned because REALLY ??? 
(and se LIKE Button is hinich again !!)


----------



## BaamAlex (Mar 25, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because REALLY ???
> (and se LIKE Button is hinich again !!)


Banned because a bit. The button is a bit broken. Sad that we can't write our perfect denglish here.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 25, 2020)

BaamAlex said:


> Banned because a bit. The button is a bit broken. Sad that we can't write our perfect denglish here.


Banned because we can and translate it too.


----------



## BaamAlex (Mar 25, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because we can and translate it too.


Banned for...do you mean word for word?


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 25, 2020)

BaamAlex said:


> Banned for...do you mean word for word?


Banned because wir can versuch it.
(Banned because we can try it).


----------



## BaamAlex (Mar 25, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because wir can versuch it.
> (Banned because we can try it).


Banned because do you mean something like "I think i spider"?


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 25, 2020)

BaamAlex said:


> Banned because do you mean something like "I think i spider"?


Banned because I sink I Spider auch.
(Banned because I think I´m going Nuts too)


----------



## BaamAlex (Mar 25, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because I sink I Spider auch.
> (Banned because I think I´m going Nuts too)


Banned because oh yeah. My like button is not broken rather i wait that you write so much replies which i can like all at once. Otherwise my button doesn't work xD


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 25, 2020)

BaamAlex said:


> Banned because oh yeah. My like button is not broken rather i wait that you write so much replies which i can like all at once. Otherwise my button doesn't work xD


Banned because ei will trei.
(Banned because I will try)


----------



## iMasaru (Mar 28, 2020)

Banned because Alex missed me!


----------



## BaamAlex (Mar 28, 2020)

iMasaru said:


> Banned because Alex missed me!


Banned because which alex do you meant?


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 28, 2020)

iMasaru said:


> Banned because Alex missed me!





BaamAlex said:


> Banned because which alex do you meant?



Banned because Alex is there for everyone.


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Apr 1, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because Alex is there for everyone.



Banned because i don't even know what is on pfp of @BaamAlex


----------



## BaamAlex (Apr 1, 2020)

Nobody_Important4u said:


> Banned because i don't even know what is on pfp of @BaamAlex


Banned because...i think you mean with pfp - profile page? If yes, you're banned xD


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 1, 2020)

Nobody_Important4u said:


> Banned because i don't even know what is on pfp of @BaamAlex


Banned because it is a Kaffeefiltertüte.
(Coffee Filter Bag).


----------



## BaamAlex (Apr 1, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because it is a Kaffeefiltertüte.
> (Coffee Filter Bag).


Banned because who uses coffee filter bags nowadays?


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 1, 2020)

BaamAlex said:


> Banned because who uses coffee filter bags nowadays?


Banned because BaamAlex uses Kaffeefilterbags today.


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Apr 3, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because BaamAlex uses Kaffeefilterbags today.



Banned because op is dead


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 3, 2020)

Nobody_Important4u said:


> Banned because op is dead


Banned because I missed the Funeral....


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Apr 8, 2020)

banned because the banhammah is strong with this one


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 8, 2020)

aadz93 said:


> banned because the banhammah is strong with this one


Banned because - not forget to Quote the last Message.


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Apr 8, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because - not forget to Quote the last Message.


Banned because he reminded me


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 8, 2020)

aadz93 said:


> Banned because he reminded me


Banned because you are since 12 Years on GBAtemp.


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Apr 8, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because you are since 12 Years on GBAtemp.



Banned because he's a no life.


----------



## OneMarvelousNugget (Apr 8, 2020)

Nobody_Important4u said:


> Banned because he's a no life.


You are banned because you made a quiz about who's the worst account in all gbatemp and you put yourself in it.


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Apr 8, 2020)

One_beautiful_nugget said:


> You are banned because you made a quiz about who's the worst account in all gbatemp and you put yourself in it.



Banned because mods added me in


----------



## OneMarvelousNugget (Apr 8, 2020)

Nobody_Important4u said:


> Banned because mods added me in


Banned because you posted a funny smiley and that is NOT funny at all.
Cried.


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Apr 8, 2020)

One_beautiful_nugget said:


> Banned because you posted a funny smiley and that is NOT funny at all.
> Cried.



Banned because you're avatar is creepy.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 8, 2020)

Nobody_Important4u said:


> Banned because you're avatar is creepy.


Banned because you have a new Friend.


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Apr 8, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because you have a new Friend.




Banned because one_beautiful_nugget avatar reminds me of Joshua and the promised Land:


----------



## meow-wow (Apr 8, 2020)

dont ban me


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Apr 8, 2020)

meow-wow said:


> dont ban me



BAN >:3


----------



## meow-wow (Apr 8, 2020)

Nobody_Important4u said:


> BAN >:3


You're banneded mister!! (I made that word up)


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Apr 8, 2020)

meow-wow said:


> You're banneded mister!! (I made that word up)



Banned because you're avatar is diffrent from the one that is in my notifications:


----------



## meow-wow (Apr 8, 2020)

Nobody_Important4u said:


> Banned because you're avatar is diffrent from the one that is in my notifications:


Stop sharing our 1-on-1 convos>
You're banned for having 11% battery!!!(Two of my phones are dead)


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Apr 8, 2020)

meow-wow said:


> Stop sharing our 1-on-1 convos>
> You're banned for having 11% battery!!!(Two of my phones are dead)



Banned because Australians are nice 
My favorite yt channel that's gameplay and walkthroughts is australian. It's called BigKlingy ( love his persona 3 walkthrought).

I am not sharing "1 on 1 convos" everything here is public. If you want "1 on 1 convos" you can PM me but i don't see the point.


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Apr 9, 2020)

Nobody_Important4u said:


> Banned because Australians are nice
> My favorite yt channel that's gameplay and walkthroughts is australian. It's called BigKlingy ( love his persona 3 walkthrought).
> 
> I am not sharing "1 on 1 convos" everything here is public. If you want "1 on 1 convos" you can PM me but i don't see the point.



Banned because "good'eye might" 

Strine to English for g'day mate


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Apr 9, 2020)

aadz93 said:


> Banned because "good'eye might"
> 
> Strine to English for g'day mate



Banned for watching hentai!


----------



## OneMarvelousNugget (Apr 9, 2020)

Nobody_Important4u said:


> Banned for watching hentai!


Banned because you watch KIRB hentai

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

I know it


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Apr 9, 2020)

One_beautiful_nugget said:


> Banned because you watch KIRB hentai
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> I know it



Banned because something like this doesn't exist (kirby is to pure).


----------



## OneMarvelousNugget (Apr 10, 2020)

Banned because of this pic
(maybe my next profile picture btw)


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Apr 10, 2020)

One_beautiful_nugget said:


> Banned because of this pic



Banned because fuck you.

Also you can't post stuff like this here do i will have to report you...


----------



## OneMarvelousNugget (Apr 10, 2020)

~ s o  p u r e ~
banned


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Apr 10, 2020)

One_beautiful_nugget said:


> ~ s o  p u r e ~



Banned for not banning anyone in you're post.


----------



## OneMarvelousNugget (Apr 10, 2020)

One_beautiful_nugget said:


> ~ s o  p u r e ~
> banned





Nobody_Important4u said:


> Banned for not banning anyone in you're post.


banned because edit


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Apr 10, 2020)

One_beautiful_nugget said:


> banned because edit



Banned because you clearly aren't a nugget nor you are beautiful


----------



## OneMarvelousNugget (Apr 10, 2020)

Nobody_Important4u said:


> Banned because you clearly aren't a nugget nor you are beautiful


banned because I don't know how to change my name
plus you're monopolizing this stupid thread
ya like jazz


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Apr 10, 2020)

One_beautiful_nugget said:


> banned because I don't know how to change my name



Banned because you either have to pm a mod or you can go on you're profile and click report and write the message there (that's how i changed mine).


----------



## OneMarvelousNugget (Apr 10, 2020)

Nobody_Important4u said:


> Banned because you either have to pm a mod or you can go on you're profile and click report and write the message there (that's how i changed mine).


banned because oh ok cool thanks


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Apr 10, 2020)

One_beautiful_nugget said:


> banned because oh ok cool thanks



Banned because i recommend just changing you're Avatar to actual nugget: 

Cut the unimportant part and it's still kirb : D



 

Or you can be gold nugget:


----------



## OneMarvelousNugget (Apr 10, 2020)

Nobody_Important4u said:


> Banned because i recommend just changing you're Avatar to actual nugget:
> 
> Cut the unimportant part and it's still kirb : D
> View attachment 203679
> ...


banned because you posted fake Gold Nugget*™, Bruce Wayne is the only possessor of gold nuggets in the world.*

**source : Wikipedia


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Apr 10, 2020)

One_beautiful_nugget said:


> banned because you posted fake Gold Nugget*™, Bruce Wayne is the only possessor of gold nuggets in the world.*



Banned because change the fucking Avatar if you don't want to be banned!

Here:


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Apr 10, 2020)

banned because dick  got stuck in vise grips


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Apr 10, 2020)

aadz93 said:


> banned because dick  got stuck in vise grips



Banned for not quoting anyone


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Apr 10, 2020)

Nobody_Important4u said:


> Banned for not quoting anyone



banned cause you've been voted the worst gbatemper


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Apr 10, 2020)

aadz93 said:


> banned cause you've been voted the worst gbatemper



Banned because it is conspiracy!


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 15, 2020)

Nobody_Important4u said:


> Banned because it is conspiracy!


Banned because you love a Hat in Time.


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Apr 15, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because you love a Hat in Time.



Banned because a hat in time is not my favorite game, It's the world end with you!


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 15, 2020)

Nobody_Important4u said:


> Banned because a hat in time is not my favorite game, It's the world end with you!


Banned becasue you should marry a Hat in Time.


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Apr 15, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned becasue you should marry a Hat in Time.



Banned because fuck off i am not gay.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 15, 2020)

Nobody_Important4u said:


> Banned because fuck off i am not gay.


Banned because a Hat in Time is "gender neutral".


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 15, 2020)

Alexander1970 has been banned for the following reason: Being too nice with everyone.


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Apr 15, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> Alexander1970 has been banned for the following reason: Being too nice with everyone.



Banned for not using quote


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 16, 2020)

Nobody_Important4u said:


> Banned for not using quote


Banned because it is a nice Evening/Night.


----------



## Stealphie (Apr 27, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because it is a nice Evening/Night.


banned because nobody cares


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 27, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> banned because nobody cares


Banned because why are you here ?


----------



## Mama Looigi (Apr 27, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because why are you here ?


Banned because why are any of us here?


----------



## BaamAlex (Apr 27, 2020)

Mr. Looigi said:


> Banned because why are any of us here?


Banned because i forgot this thread completely because i don't get new messages about it.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 27, 2020)

BaamAlex said:


> Banned because i forgot this thread completely because i don't get new messages about it.


Banned because "someone" has a broken "Like" Button here.....


----------



## BaamAlex (Apr 27, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because "someone" has a broken "Like" Button here.....


Banned because who would that be?


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 27, 2020)

BaamAlex said:


> Banned because who would that be?


Banned we have to investigate and need an Detective for this...


----------



## BaamAlex (Apr 27, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned we have to investigate and need an Detective for this...


Banned because now *i* have so much likes. This detective told people to break their like buttons too ... obviously xD


----------



## Stealphie (Apr 27, 2020)

BaamAlex said:


> Banned because now *i* have so much likes. This detective told people to break their like buttons too ... obviously xD


banned because i have x3 as much as you


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 27, 2020)

BaamAlex said:


> Banned because now *i* have so much likes. This detective told people to break their like buttons too ... obviously xD





Stealphie said:


> banned because i have x3 as much as you


Banned because you are "Bottleheads"....
I like you both without your Likes.


----------



## BaamAlex (Apr 27, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because you are "Bottleheads"....
> I like you both without your Likes.


Banned because we have to lead an (*german words here*) "*ernstes Gespräch*" because of the broken "Likebuttons" you bottlehead xD


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 27, 2020)

BaamAlex said:


> Banned because we have to lead an (*german words here*) "*ernstes Gespräch*" because of the broken "Likebuttons" you bottlehead xD


Banned because I have appetite auf "Obazda".


----------



## BaamAlex (Apr 27, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because I have appetite auf "Obazda".


Banned because obazda is out xD


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 27, 2020)

BaamAlex said:


> Banned because obazda is out xD


Banned because Obazda is not out but no longer good.


----------



## BaamAlex (Apr 27, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because Obazda is not out but no longer good.


Banned because doner is better because i had one today xD


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 27, 2020)

BaamAlex said:


> Banned because doner is better because i had one today xD


Banned because you make me now hungry for a Döner Tier.


----------



## BaamAlex (Apr 27, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because you make me now hungry for a Döner Tier.


Banned because it had so much meat, much vegetables and kraut and stuff. And sauce. White and spicy xD


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 27, 2020)

BaamAlex said:


> Banned because it had so much meat, much vegetables and kraut and stuff. And sauce. White and spicy xD


Banned because Kraut was the German Name in World War II.


----------



## BaamAlex (Apr 27, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because Kraut was the German Name in World War II.


Banned because like Sauerkraut? xD


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 27, 2020)

BaamAlex said:


> Banned because like Sauerkraut? xD


Banned because like "The Krauts are coming."


----------



## BaamAlex (Apr 27, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because like "The Krauts are coming."


Banned because my last post makes no sense xD


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 27, 2020)

BaamAlex said:


> Banned because my last post makes no sense xD


Banned because the "Ich esse gerne Sauerkraut" Song is a cool Song.


----------



## BaamAlex (Apr 27, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because the "Ich esse gerne Sauerkraut" Song is a cool Song.


Banned because you wrote "The Krauts are coming"...and what is with the other countries? Are they coming too?


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 27, 2020)

BaamAlex said:


> Banned because you wrote "The Krauts are coming"...and what is with the other countries? Are they coming too?


Banned because you should watch World War II Movies.


----------



## BaamAlex (Apr 27, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because you should watch World War II Movies.


Banned because i will do that definitely


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 27, 2020)

BaamAlex said:


> Banned because i will do that definitely


Banned because a Recommendation is "Band of Brothers".


----------



## Stealphie (Apr 27, 2020)

BaamAlex said:


> Banned because obazda is out xD


banned because you appeared in my inbox


----------



## BaamAlex (Apr 27, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> banned because you appeared in my inbox


Banned because i like now all your posts xD Yours and alex' posts xD


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 27, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> banned because you appeared in my inbox


Banned because
Rio de Janeiro não é a capital do Brasil.


----------



## BaamAlex (Apr 27, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because
> Rio de Janeiro não é a capital do Brasil.


Banned because you didn't use the quote function correctly. Is your quote button now broken instead of like button?


----------



## Stealphie (Apr 27, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because
> Rio de Janeiro não é a capital do Brasil.


Banned because neither is São Paulo, it's Brasília.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 27, 2020)

BaamAlex said:


> Banned because you didn't use the quote function correctly. Is your quote button now broken instead of like button?





Stealphie said:


> Banned because neither is São Paulo, it's Brasília.


Banned because Brasilia is not the Capitol City from the Krauts.


----------



## drenal (Apr 30, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because Brasilia is not the Capitol City from the Krauts.


banned for being reply #72434


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 30, 2020)

drenal said:


> banned for being reply #72434


Banned for getting an Reply from an Cat or an Fox ?


----------



## drenal (Apr 30, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned for getting an Reply from an Cat or an Fox ?


h


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 30, 2020)

drenal said:


> h


Banned for getting an h.


----------



## Stealphie (Apr 30, 2020)

drenal said:


> h


banned for saying h


----------



## drenal (Apr 30, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> banned for saying h


banned for not saying h


----------



## Stealphie (Apr 30, 2020)

drenal said:


> banned for not saying h


banned because i did when i said you did say h


----------



## drenal (Apr 30, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> banned because i did when i said you did say h


----------



## Stealphie (Apr 30, 2020)

drenal said:


> View attachment 206972


banned because this is getting confusing


----------



## BaamAlex (Apr 30, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> banned because this is getting confusing


Banned because it isn't xD


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 30, 2020)

BaamAlex said:


> Banned because it isn't xD


Banned because I want a Filter Coffee now,please.


----------



## BaamAlex (Apr 30, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because I want a Filter Coffee now,please.


Banned because i drank my cup empty a few moments ago


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 30, 2020)

BaamAlex said:


> Banned because i drinked my cup empty a few moments ago


Banned because I had instead a Bowl of Strawberries/Raspberries with Sauerrahm and Sugar.


----------



## BaamAlex (Apr 30, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because I had instead a Bowl of Strawberries/Raspberries with Sauerrahm and Sugar.


Banned because i made a grammatical error


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 30, 2020)

BaamAlex said:


> Banned because i made a grammatical error





BaamAlex said:


> Banned because i drank my cup empty a few moments ago



Banned because you are cheating !!!


----------



## BaamAlex (Apr 30, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because you are cheating !!!


Banned because i hoped nobody would see it.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 30, 2020)

BaamAlex said:


> Banned because i hoped nobody would see it.


Banned because you are absolute right about that.Nobody has noticed it.


----------



## BaamAlex (Apr 30, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because you are absolute right about that.Nobody has noticed it.


Banned because nobody....except me xD


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 1, 2020)

BaamAlex said:


> Banned because nobody....except me xD


Banned because listen EoFCast (in the Edge of Forum) now.


----------



## BaamAlex (May 1, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because listen EoFCast (in the Edge of Forum) now.


Banned because i don't know what this cast is.


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 1, 2020)

BaamAlex said:


> Banned because i don't know what this cast is.


Banned because please listen to it,it is funny.


----------



## BaamAlex (May 1, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because please listen to it,it is funny.


Banned because it looks like my like button is broken again.


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 1, 2020)

BaamAlex said:


> Banned because it looks like my like button is broken again.


Banned because mine is so hot like fresh Filter Kaffee from permanent pressing/clicking.


----------



## Deleted User (May 1, 2020)

Any rules? Can you ban Staff members?


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 1, 2020)

Dodain47 said:


> Any rules? Can you ban Staff members?


Banned because you have to quote the last Answer.


----------



## BaamAlex (May 1, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because you have to quote the last Answer.


Banned because i don't know xD


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 1, 2020)

BaamAlex said:


> Banned because i don't know xD


Banned because it is raining.


----------



## BaamAlex (May 1, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because it is raining.


Banned because it does NOT raining in my village here. It is just windy and sunny


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 1, 2020)

BaamAlex said:


> Banned because it does NOT raining in my village here. It is just windy and sunny


Banned because 1.May Celebrations Day is near over.


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 3, 2020)

BaamAlex said:


> Banned because it does NOT raining in my village here. It is just windy and sunny


Banned because your FAUST Picture is better than your FILTER Picture.


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (May 3, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because your FAUST Picture is better than your FILTER Picture.


banned because lol


----------



## Arekkuwu (May 4, 2020)

CPG said:


> banned because lol


banned because you're not human


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (May 4, 2020)

Arekkuwu said:


> banned because you're not human


banned because neither are you, you dragon fuck


----------



## IS1982 (May 7, 2020)

CPG said:


> banned because neither are you, you dragon fuck


Banned because you said Fuck.


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (May 7, 2020)

Kane1685 said:


> Banned because you said Fuck.


banned because I can say whatever the fuck I want, and so can everyone on this website.


----------



## IS1982 (May 7, 2020)

...


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 7, 2020)

CPG said:


> banned because I can say whatever the fuck I want, and so can everyone on this website.





Kane1685 said:


> ...



Banned because it stopped the Thread....


----------



## Deleted User (May 14, 2020)

banned because resident evil 3 is better than 2 from what i heard


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 14, 2020)

bigfatToni said:


> banned because resident evil 3 is better than 2 from what i heard


Banned because unfortunately not the Remake...


----------



## AsWeGoAlong14 (May 23, 2020)

banned because that is a lot of colors


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 23, 2020)

AsWeGoAlong14 said:


> banned because that is a lot of colors


Banned because there is no Color on your Signature.


----------



## IS1982 (May 23, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because there is no Color on your Signature.


Banned because you used "" in your post. Shame on you.


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 23, 2020)

Kane1685 said:


> Banned because you used "" in your post. Shame on you.


Banned because now


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 28, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because now


Bannes because nobody bans...


----------



## IS1982 (May 29, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Bannes because nobody bans...


Banned because *I do. *(and because you can't ban yourself. That would be suicide.)


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 29, 2020)

IanSkinner1982 said:


> Banned because *I do. *(and because you can't ban yourself. That would be suicide.)


Banned because finallly someone bans again.


----------



## IS1982 (May 29, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because finallly someone bans again.


Banned because you won't let anyone else ban me. Not fair!


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 29, 2020)

IanSkinner1982 said:


> Banned because you won't let anyone else ban me. Not fair!


Banned because you follow now an Austrian.


----------



## IS1982 (May 30, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because you follow now an Austrian.


Banned 'cause you are now following an American who is also Canadian. Fun being 2 things at once, *eh*?
(American born. I now live in a place with the ever magical thing that is _Healthcare_. )


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 30, 2020)

IanSkinner1982 said:


> Banned 'cause you are now following an American who is also Canadian. Fun being 2 things at once, *eh*?
> (American born. I now live in a place with the ever magical thing that is _Healthcare_. )


Banned because this is really funny.


----------



## IS1982 (May 30, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because this is really funny.


Banned because you didn't say "mate".


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 30, 2020)

IanSkinner1982 said:


> Banned because you didn't say "mate".


Banned because forget to say Buddy.


----------



## IS1982 (May 30, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because forget to say Buddy.


Banned because yo made me confused. Buddy? I don't understand. 

Oh.... In my tired state I read _Australian_ instead of _Austrian..._
Wow.... I really am tired...


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 30, 2020)

IanSkinner1982 said:


> Banned because yo made me confused. Buddy? I don't understand.
> 
> Oh.... In my tired state I read _Australian_ instead of _Austrian..._
> Wow.... I really am tired...


Banned because in Austria we say "Freind" in "Dialect Language".

So,Buddy and Mate are the same Terms for it.


----------



## IS1982 (May 30, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because in Austria we say "Freind" in "Dialect Language".
> 
> So,Buddy and Mate are the same Terms for it.


Banned 'cause you forgot to put a space after "So".
*So,Buddy* should have been *So, Buddy.*


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 30, 2020)

IanSkinner1982 said:


> Banned 'cause you forgot to put a space after "So".
> *So,Buddy* should have been *So, Buddy.*


Banned because Austria is a small Country,there is not so much Space for a "So, Buddy."


----------



## BaamAlex (Jun 3, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because Austria is a small Country,there is not so much Space for a "So, Buddy."


Banned because I haven't been here for a long time


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 3, 2020)

BaamAlex said:


> Banned because I haven't been here for a long time


Bannec because we miss the Filter Tüten Guy.


----------



## AtsuNii (Jun 3, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Bannec because we miss the Filter Tüten Guy.



Banned for liking too many posts


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 3, 2020)

AtsuNii said:


> Banned for liking too many posts


Banned for having an Moderator as Friend.


----------



## AtsuNii (Jun 3, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned for having an Moderator as Friend.



Banned for being wrong


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 3, 2020)

AtsuNii said:


> Banned for being wrong


Banned for being sorry for that.


----------



## IS1982 (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned for being "sorry".


----------



## SkeletonSmith (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned for forgetting about shroom ridge.
Shroom Ridge. Sure.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 4, 2020)

IanSkinner1982 said:


> Banned for being "sorry".





SkeletonSmith said:


> Banned for forgetting about shroom ridge.
> Shroom Ridge. Sure.



Banned for forget to Quote !!


----------



## SkeletonSmith (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned for quoting.


----------



## godreborn (Jun 4, 2020)

banned for having a faulty 3ds.


----------



## cj49play (Jun 6, 2020)

Banned for making me fix my post


----------



## godreborn (Jun 6, 2020)

cj49play said:


> < Banned for tearing a ribbon cable inside a dsi



actually, I think you're supposed to ban me.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 6, 2020)

godreborn said:


> banned for having a faulty 3ds.





cj49play said:


> < Banned for tearing a ribbon cable inside a dsi





godreborn said:


> actually, I think you're supposed to ban me.



Banned for having thankfully no Issues.


----------



## cj49play (Jun 7, 2020)

^ banned for having a perfectly working ds with zero issues




godreborn said:


> actually, I think you're supposed to ban me.


well the ribbon i tore was for the right bumper and the sd card slot while i was trying to soft mod it


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 15, 2020)

Banned for being alone here.....


----------



## IS1982 (Jun 16, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned for being alone here.....


Banned 'cause you aren't alone.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 16, 2020)

IanSkinner1982 said:


> Banned 'cause you aren't alone.


Banned because someone is there.


----------



## Teslas Fate (Jun 22, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because someone is there.


Banned for pointing it out, did you parents ever teach you a pointing?


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 22, 2020)

Teslas Fate said:


> Banned for pointing it out, did you parents ever teach you a pointing?


Banned because my Parents are not at home.


----------



## Teslas Fate (Jun 22, 2020)

Teslas Fate said:


> Banned for pointing it out, did you parents ever teach you a pointing?


Banned because why not


----------



## iMasaru (Jun 29, 2020)

Teslas Fate said:


> Banned because why not


Banned for asking Questions


----------



## Teslas Fate (Jun 29, 2020)

iMasaru said:


> Banned for asking Questions


Banned for undermining me


----------



## iMasaru (Jun 30, 2020)

Teslas Fate said:


> Banned for undermining me


Banned coz I like Tesla


----------



## Teslas Fate (Jun 30, 2020)

iMasaru said:


> Banned coz I like Tesla


Banned because that’s a stupid reason to ban me


----------



## iMasaru (Jun 30, 2020)

Teslas Fate said:


> Banned because that’s a stupid reason to ban me


Banned because it was your fate


----------



## Teslas Fate (Jun 30, 2020)

iMasaru said:


> Banned because it was your fate


Banned because Tesla's my only fate


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 30, 2020)

Teslas Fate said:


> Banned because Tesla's my only fate


Banned because Faith No More.


----------



## Teslas Fate (Jun 30, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because Faith No More.


Banned because you want it all but you can’t have it


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 30, 2020)

Teslas Fate said:


> Banned because you want it all but you can’t have it


Banned because everytime I look at you.


----------



## iMasaru (Jun 30, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because everytime I look at you.


Banned because I haven't banned you in a while.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 30, 2020)

iMasaru said:


> Banned because I haven't banned you in a while.


Banned because my Freind is back.


----------



## IS1982 (Jun 30, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because my Freind is back.


Banned b/c it is _friend _not _freind._


----------



## iMasaru (Jun 30, 2020)

IanSkinner1982 said:


> Banned b/c it is _friend _not _freind._


Banned coz I'm willing to be his _freind _


----------



## IS1982 (Jun 30, 2020)

iMasaru said:


> Banned coz I'm willing to be his _freind _


Banned because you are _still_ spelling friend the wrong way, even after I told all of you the correct spelling.


----------



## iMasaru (Jun 30, 2020)

IanSkinner1982 said:


> Banned because you are _still_ spelling friend the wrong way, even after I told all of you the correct spelling.


Banned because it sounds like you just wanna be our _freind ;P_


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 30, 2020)

IanSkinner1982 said:


> Banned because you are _still_ spelling friend the wrong way, even after I told all of you the correct spelling.





iMasaru said:


> Banned because it sounds like you just wanna be our _freind ;P_



Banned my two Freinds.


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Jun 30, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned my two Freinds.


Banned for not playing persona!


----------



## Teslas Fate (Jun 30, 2020)

IanSkinner1982 said:


> Banned b/c it is _friend _not _freind._


Banned for being grammar police


----------



## IS1982 (Jul 1, 2020)

Teslas Fate said:


> Banned for being grammar police


Banned for banning me.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 1, 2020)

IanSkinner1982 said:


> Banned for banning me.


Banned for Atari 800 XL.


----------



## Teslas Fate (Jul 1, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned for Atari 800 XL.


Banned because Atari 2600


----------



## IS1982 (Jul 1, 2020)

Banned cause, Atari? How about ZX Spectrum?


----------



## slaphappygamer (Jul 1, 2020)

entire page is banned for excessive banning.


----------



## IS1982 (Jul 1, 2020)

slaphappygamer said:


> entire page is banned for excessive banning.


Banned because that is the point of this thread.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Jul 1, 2020)

IanSkinner1982 said:


> Banned because that is the point of this thread.


SUPERBAN!!!
lol


----------



## Teslas Fate (Jul 1, 2020)

slaphappygamer said:


> SUPERBAN!!!
> lol


Ban Hammer


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 1, 2020)

slaphappygamer said:


> entire page is banned for excessive banning.





slaphappygamer said:


> SUPERBAN!!!
> lol





Teslas Fate said:


> Ban Hammer



Banned because forget to Quote the last Ban.


----------



## Teslas Fate (Jul 1, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because forget to Quote the last Ban.


Banned for undermining me you never undermine me


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 1, 2020)

Teslas Fate said:


> Banned for undermining me you never undermine me


Banned because I am not playing MINEcraft.


----------



## iMasaru (Jul 1, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because I am not playing MINEcraft.


Banned because your signature is too colourful


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 1, 2020)

iMasaru said:


> Banned because your signature is too colourful


Banned becauae it is since 1831,you haven't been here that long...


----------



## Teslas Fate (Jul 1, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because I am not playing MINEcraft.


Undermining has nothing to do with Minecraft therefore you’re banned


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 1, 2020)

Teslas Fate said:


> Undermining has nothing to do with Minecraft therefore you’re banned


Banned because all with MINE has to do with Minecraft.


----------



## Teslas Fate (Jul 1, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because all with MINE has to do with Minecraft.


No it doesn’t therefore you’re banned again


----------



## iMasaru (Jul 1, 2020)

Teslas Fate said:


> No it doesn’t therefore you’re banned again


Why so serious? Banned.


----------



## Teslas Fate (Jul 1, 2020)

iMasaru said:


> Why so serious? Banned.


No one cared who I was until I put on the mask therefore yet again you get thy ban hammer


----------



## iMasaru (Jul 1, 2020)

Teslas Fate said:


> No one cared who I was until I put on the mask therefore yet again you get thy ban hammer


you need to take the mask off to smoke, banned!


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 1, 2020)

iMasaru said:


> you need to take the mask off to smoke, banned!


Banned because SD Cards are no Toothpicks.


----------



## iMasaru (Jul 1, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because SD Cards are no Toothpicks.


Challenge accepted. BANNED!


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 1, 2020)

iMasaru said:


> Challenge accepted. BANNED!


Banned because I want a Challenge for Burgers.


----------



## Teslas Fate (Jul 2, 2020)

iMasaru said:


> you need to take the mask off to smoke, banned!


Banned because I don’t smoke


----------



## BaamAlex (Jul 2, 2020)

Teslas Fate said:


> Banned because I don’t smoke


Banned because smoking is good for the health. Or is that not true?


----------



## Teslas Fate (Jul 2, 2020)

BaamAlex said:


> Banned because smoking is good for the health. Or is that not true?


Banned for being unintelligent


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 2, 2020)

Teslas Fate said:


> Banned for being unintelligent


Banned for peeing unintelligent.


----------



## Teslas Fate (Jul 2, 2020)

I ban myself for thinking that going on this site was a good idea


----------



## BaamAlex (Jul 2, 2020)

Teslas Fate said:


> I ban myself for thinking that going on this site was a good idea


Banned because that doesn't count.


----------



## iMasaru (Jul 2, 2020)

BaamAlex said:


> Banned because that doesn't count.


Banned because One Piece is the best anime


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 2, 2020)

iMasaru said:


> Banned because One Piece is the best anime





BaamAlex said:


> Banned because that doesn't count.


Banned you two One Piece Heroes.


----------



## BaamAlex (Jul 2, 2020)

iMasaru said:


> Banned because One Piece is the best anime





alexander1970 said:


> Banned you two One Piece Heroes.


Banned because first, one piece is love and for emotional guys. Second, @alexander1970 shall i call the guy with the broken like button? xD


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 2, 2020)

BaamAlex said:


> Banned because first, one piece is love and for emotional guys. Second, @alexander1970 shall i call the guy with the broken like button? xD


Banned for two Pieces.


----------



## BaamAlex (Jul 2, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned for two Pieces.


Banned for three pieces. But i think this "one piece, two piece, three piece...etc." will never end


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 2, 2020)

BaamAlex said:


> Banned for three pieces. But i think this "one piece, two piece, three piece...etc." will never end



Banned for 1000 Pieces..


----------



## Teslas Fate (Jul 2, 2020)

BaamAlex said:


> Banned because that doesn't count.


Banned because I can ban myself if I want to


----------



## iMasaru (Jul 2, 2020)

Teslas Fate said:


> Banned because I can ban myself if I want to


Banned for actually not following the threads rules


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 2, 2020)

iMasaru said:


> Banned for actually not following the threads rules


Banned for -> correct.


----------



## iMasaru (Jul 2, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned for -> correct.


Banned for post #72566


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 2, 2020)

iMasaru said:


> Banned for post #72566


Banned for getting "Post" today.


----------



## Teslas Fate (Jul 2, 2020)

iMasaru said:


> Banned for actually not following the threads rules


Banned for thinking I actually follow rules


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 2, 2020)

Teslas Fate said:


> Banned for thinking I actually follow rules


Banned because -> correct


----------



## iMasaru (Jul 2, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because -> correct


Banned for getting skipped on getting banned


----------



## BaamAlex (Jul 2, 2020)

iMasaru said:


> Banned for getting skipped on getting banned


Banned because you are a cheat compiler


----------



## slimbizzy (Jul 2, 2020)

^banned because i said so.


----------



## Stealphie (Jul 2, 2020)

Banned because oh fuck we're in page 3629


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 2, 2020)

TomRannd said:


> ^banned because i said so.





Stealphie said:


> Banned because oh fuck we're in page 3629


Banned because you two are "Würsteln"....Quote the last Reply please.


----------



## Stealphie (Jul 2, 2020)

Banned because no.


----------



## slimbizzy (Jul 2, 2020)

banned because i don't understand


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 2, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> Banned because no.


Banned you Ober Würschtl.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



TomRannd said:


> banned because i don't understand


Banned because same Reason.


----------



## Stealphie (Jul 2, 2020)

banned because no u


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 2, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> banned because no u


Banned because a Bag of Würschtl.


----------



## BaamAlex (Jul 2, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because a Bag of Würschtl.


Banned because i want now a (in german) "heißen Hund". Hot Dog


----------



## iMasaru (Jul 2, 2020)

BaamAlex said:


> Banned because i want now a (in german) "heißen Hund". Hot Dog


Banned because I learnt German in school!


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 2, 2020)

iMasaru said:


> Banned because I learnt German in school!


Banned I learned English from a Book..


----------



## BaamAlex (Jul 2, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned I learned English from a Book..



Banned because i never needed a book or lessons.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 2, 2020)

BaamAlex said:


> Banned because i never needed a book or lessons.


Banned because am I dumm now ?


----------



## BaamAlex (Jul 2, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because am I dumm now ?


Banned because no. There are people which needs books or stuff like this. And there are people which doesn't need this.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 2, 2020)

BaamAlex said:


> Banned because no. There are people which needs books or stuff like this. And there are people which doesn't need this.


Banned because I am not dumm di dumm.


----------



## Zucker (Jul 11, 2020)

I ban you human, for having a avatar picture that describes you! Be gone!


----------



## Teslas Fate (Jul 11, 2020)

Zucker said:


> I ban you human, for having a avatar picture that describes you! Be gone!


Banned because I haven’t banned in awhile


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 11, 2020)

Teslas Fate said:


> Banned because I haven’t banned in awhile


Banned for not banning a while.


----------



## Teslas Fate (Jul 11, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned for not banning a while.


Banned just to feel the rush of banning someone


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 11, 2020)

Teslas Fate said:


> Banned just to feel the rush of banning someone


Banned for your unhealthy love affair with Elon Musk


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 11, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Banned for your unhealthy love affair with Elon Musk


Banned for coming in here and forget the Vodka.


----------



## Teslas Fate (Jul 11, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Banned for your unhealthy love affair with Elon Musk


Banned because who said I have a love affair with Elon Musk? I quite remember asking you to marry me


----------



## BaamAlex (Jul 11, 2020)

Teslas Fate said:


> Banned because who said I have a love affair with Elon Musk? I quite remember asking you to marry me


Banned because marriage=jail


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 11, 2020)

BaamAlex said:


> Banned because marriage=jail


Banned because Alcatraz.


----------



## Teslas Fate (Jul 11, 2020)

BaamAlex said:


> Banned because marriage=jail





alexander1970 said:


> Banned because Alcatraz.


Banned because I own all jails and prisons


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 11, 2020)

Teslas Fate said:


> Banned because I own all jails and prisons


Banned because you do not REALLY know @AmandaRose .....


----------



## Teslas Fate (Jul 11, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because you do not REALLY know @AmandaRose .....


Banned because you doesn’t know joke


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 11, 2020)

Teslas Fate said:


> Banned because you doesn’t know joke


Banned because ...no Joke....
Jail/Dungeon Mistress Amanda will come for you....


----------



## Teslas Fate (Jul 11, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because ...no Joke....
> Jail/Dungeon Mistress Amanda will come for you....


Banned because you don’t know me


----------



## Stealphie (Jul 11, 2020)

Teslas Fate said:


> Banned because you don’t know me


Banned because i get some arrogance vibes from ya, i dunno.


----------



## Teslas Fate (Jul 11, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> Banned because i get some arrogance vibes from ya, i dunno.


Me arrogant, I must ban your Brazilian ass


----------



## Stealphie (Jul 11, 2020)

Teslas Fate said:


> Me arrogant, I must ban your Brazilian ass


Banned because i said get arrogant vibes from ya, "i dunno". I didn't say you are arrogant.


----------



## Teslas Fate (Jul 11, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> Banned because i said get arrogant vibes from ya, "i dunno". I didn't say you are arrogant.


Banned because I... I... Love...


----------



## Zucker (Jul 15, 2020)

Banned for having a guy with hair transplants in your avatar!


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 15, 2020)

Zucker said:


> Banned for having a guy with hair transplants in your avatar!


Banned for scared on 6:07h in the morning.


----------



## BaamAlex (Jul 15, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned for scared on 6:07h in the morning.


Banned because it is 6:08 xD


----------



## godreborn (Jul 15, 2020)

BaamAlex said:


> Banned because it is 6:08 xD



banned for eyeing my junk in the locker room.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 15, 2020)

BaamAlex said:


> Banned because it is 6:08 xD


Banned because have you nothing better to do like crawling arund at 6:08h ?
By the Way it is 6:09h.


----------



## BaamAlex (Jul 15, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because have you nothing better to do like crawling arund at 6:08h ?
> By the Way it is 6:09h.


Banned because i thought waking up so early in my holidays is a good idea.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 15, 2020)

BaamAlex said:


> Banned because i thought waking up so early in my holidays is a good idea.


Banned because time for Brechfest.


----------



## BaamAlex (Jul 15, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because time for Brechfest.


Banned because you are right. What do you have to offer?


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 15, 2020)

BaamAlex said:


> Banned because you are right. What do you have to offer?


Banned because today local Butcher opens and it gives Leberkässemmel.


----------



## BaamAlex (Jul 15, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because today local Butcher opens and it gives Leberkässemmel.


Banned because it sounds very delicious.


----------



## Zucker (Jul 15, 2020)

Banned for having no sea, terrible cold weather for 7 months! Also lower wages than Switzerland!


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 15, 2020)

Zucker said:


> Banned for having no sea, terrible cold weather for 7 months! Also lower wages than Switzerland!


Banned because Life in Switzerland is expensive....


----------



## BaamAlex (Jul 15, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because Life in Switzerland is expensive....


Banned because you are right again. But you get good money for your work there.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 15, 2020)

BaamAlex said:


> Banned because you are right again. But you get good money for your work there.


Banned as also in Austria or Germany.


----------



## Teslas Fate (Jul 15, 2020)

Zucker said:


> Banned for having a guy with hair transplants in your avatar!


Banned for not @ing me


----------



## Zucker (Jul 15, 2020)

I ban all of the above, because I was destined to win this game!


----------



## BaamAlex (Jul 15, 2020)

Zucker said:


> I ban all of the above, because I was destined to win this game!


Banned because @Teslas Fate doesn't follow the rules.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 15, 2020)

Zucker said:


> I ban all of the above, because I was destined to win this game!





BaamAlex said:


> Banned because @Teslas Fate doesn't follow the rules.




Banned - what a Chaos.


----------



## slimbizzy (Jul 15, 2020)

banned because well. i was bored and wanted to ban someone.


----------



## BaamAlex (Jul 15, 2020)

TomRannd said:


> banned because well. i was bored and wanted to ban someone.


Banned because i waited long time for someone like you which i can finally ban.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 15, 2020)

B


BaamAlex said:


> Banned because i waited long time for someone like you which i can finally ban.


Banned because still a "Saustall" here.


----------



## BaamAlex (Jul 15, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> B
> 
> Banned because still a "Saustall" here.


Banned because your signature is still way too colorful. That's a "*Saustall*".


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 15, 2020)

BaamAlex said:


> Banned because your signature is still way too colorful. That's a "*Saustall*".


Banned because jetz hot mi fost da Schlog troffn......
(Now the blow almost hit me.)


----------



## BaamAlex (Jul 15, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because jetz hot mi fost da Schlog troffn......
> (Now the blow almost hit me.)


Banned because i think i spider. This thread here is really a big cinema xD


----------



## Zucker (Jul 15, 2020)

Banning you, so you could spend more time writing your next blog post!


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 15, 2020)

BaamAlex said:


> Banned because i think i spider. This thread here is really a big cinema xD





Zucker said:


> Banning you, so you could spend more time writing your next blog post!


Banned of Cinema is still zu.


----------



## Teslas Fate (Jul 15, 2020)

BaamAlex said:


> Banned because @Teslas Fate doesn't follow the rules.


Banned because wtf does that have to do with anything?


----------



## BaamAlex (Jul 15, 2020)

Teslas Fate said:


> Banned because wtf does that have to do with anything?


Banned because you don't understand this game. Please leave.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 15, 2020)

Teslas Fate said:


> Banned because wtf does that have to do with anything?





BaamAlex said:


> Banned because you don't understand this game. Please leave.



Banned because have a nice Drink and peace please,my Freinds.


----------



## Zucker (Jul 15, 2020)

banned for being not banned yet


----------



## BaamAlex (Jul 15, 2020)

Zucker said:


> banned for being not banned yet


Banned because you are now banned forever.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 15, 2020)

BaamAlex said:


> Banned because you are now banned forever.


Banned because where you find all my Threads ?


----------



## BaamAlex (Jul 15, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because where you find all my Threads ?


Banned because i hope your message inbox is now exploding xD


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 15, 2020)

BaamAlex said:


> Banned because i hope your message inbox is now exploding xD


Banned because


----------



## BaamAlex (Jul 15, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because View attachment 217542


Banned because i think my house looks like this for the case no one comes to repair my "*Like*" button.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 15, 2020)

BaamAlex said:


> Banned because i think my house looks like this for the case no one comes to repair my "*Like*" button.


Banned and i send him.....


----------



## Zucker (Jul 15, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned and i send him.....View attachment 217544


Sie sind durch Vereinigung verboten!!!


----------



## Teslas Fate (Jul 16, 2020)

BaamAlex said:


> Banned because you don't understand this game. Please leave.


Banned because there is no need to understand that you are banned


----------



## Zucker (Jul 16, 2020)

Banned for life for not speaking German


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 16, 2020)

Teslas Fate said:


> Banned because there is no need to understand that you are banned





Zucker said:


> Banned for life for not speaking German


Banned because good Morning,my Freinds.


----------



## Zucker (Jul 16, 2020)

Banned for living so far away from me, that its 7AM where you're from!


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 16, 2020)

Zucker said:


> Banned for living so far away from me, that its 7AM where you're from!


Banned  for always beeing here...most of the Times.


----------



## Zucker (Jul 16, 2020)

Banned for being here since
2018


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 16, 2020)

Zucker said:


> Banned for being here since
> 2018


Banned  - the same Time.


----------



## BaamAlex (Jul 16, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned  - the same Time.


Banned because @Teslas Fate still doesn't understand the rules


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 16, 2020)

BaamAlex said:


> Banned because @Teslas Fate still doesn't understand the rules


Banned for a Chicken in the oven today.


----------



## BaamAlex (Jul 16, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned for a Chicken in the oven today.View attachment 217621


Banned because i have to go "Gassi" with my dog here xD Now xD


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 16, 2020)

BaamAlex said:


> Banned because i have to go "Gassi" with my dog here xD Now xD


Banned because I war um 6h schon im Regen...
(at 6h in the Rain)


----------



## BaamAlex (Jul 16, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because I war um 6h schon im Regen...
> (at 6h in the Rain)


Not me. I have holiday and i can sleep out xD


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 16, 2020)

BaamAlex said:


> Not me. I have holiday and i can sleep out xD


Banned - forget the oberste Rule - Banned of Quote !!


----------



## BaamAlex (Jul 16, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned - forget the oberste Rule - Banned of Quote !!


Banned because i didn't forget the quoting stuff


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 16, 2020)

BaamAlex said:


> Banned because i didn't forget the quoting stuff


Banned - you forget to say Banned because ....Not me. I have holiday and i can sleep out xD


----------



## BaamAlex (Jul 16, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned - you forget to say Banned because ....Not me. I have holiday and i can sleep out xD


Banned because i think my pig whistles.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 16, 2020)

BaamAlex said:


> Banned because i think my pig whistles.


Banned because this little Blue Guy makes me Eyerotate...left-right-left-right-left-right-left-right-left-right-left-right-left-right-left-right-left-right-left-right-left-right-left-right-left-right-left-right-left-right-left-right-left-right-left-right-left-right-left-right-left-right-left-right-left-right-left-right-left-right-left-right-left-right-left-right-left-right-left-right-left-right-left-right-left-right-left-right-left-right-left-right-left-right-left-right-left-right-left-right-left-right-left-right-left-right-left-right-left-right-left-right-left-right-left-right-left-right-left-right-left-right-left-right-left-right-left-right-left-right-left-right-left-right-left-right-left-right-left-right-left-right-left-right-left-right-left-right-left-right-left-right-left-right-left-right-left-right-left-right-left-right-left-right-left-right-left-right-left-right-left-right-left-right-left-right-left-right-left-right-left-right-left-right-left-right-left-right-left-right-left-right-left-right-left-right-left-right-left-right-left-right-left-right-left-right-left-right-left-right-left-right.

STOP !


----------



## BaamAlex (Jul 16, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because this little Blue Guy makes me Eyerotate...left-right-left-right-left-right-left-right-left-right-left-right-left-right-left-right-left-right-left-right-left-right-left-right-left-right-left-right-left-right-left-right-left-right-left-right-left-right-left-right-left-right-left-right-left-right-left-right-left-right-left-right-left-right-left-right-left-right-left-right-left-right-left-right-left-right-left-right-left-right-left-right-left-right-left-right-left-right-left-right-left-right-left-right-left-right-left-right-left-right-left-right-left-right-left-right-left-right-left-right-left-right-left-right-left-right-left-right-left-right-left-right-left-right-left-right-left-right-left-right-left-right-left-right-left-right-left-right-left-right-left-right-left-right-left-right-left-right-left-right-left-right-left-right-left-right-left-right-left-right-left-right-left-right-left-right-left-right-left-right-left-right-left-right-left-right-left-right-left-right-left-right-left-right-left-right-left-right-left-right-left-right-left-right-left-right-left-right-left-right-left-right.
> 
> STOP !


Banned because: "Yo listen up, here's the story. About a little guy that lives in a blue world. And all day and all night and everything he sees is just blue. Like him, inside and outside. Blue his house, with a blue little window and a blue Corvette. And everything is blue for him. And himself and. everybody around. 'Cause he ain't got nobody to listen.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 16, 2020)

BaamAlex said:


> Banned because: "Yo listen up, here's the story. About a little guy that lives in a blue world. And all day and all night and everything he sees is just blue. Like him, inside and outside. Blue his house, with a blue little window and a blue Corvette. And everything is blue for him. And himself and. everybody around. 'Cause he ain't got nobody to listen.


Banned because I´m Blue dabadi dabadei...


----------



## BaamAlex (Jul 16, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because I´m Blue dabadi dabadei...


Banned because dabadee dabadei dabadidadebai


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 16, 2020)

BaamAlex said:


> Banned because dabadee dabadei dabadidadebai


Banned because,I am sure it goes dabadi dabadei....


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 16, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because,I am sure it goes dabadi dabadei....


Banned cause I googled the lyrics and it actually goes 

I'm blue da ba dee da ba daa
Da ba dee da ba daa, da ba dee da ba daa, da ba dee da ba daa
Da ba dee da ba daa, da ba dee da ba daa, da ba dee da ba daa


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 16, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Banned cause I googled the lyrics and it actually goes
> 
> I'm blue da ba dee da ba daa
> Da ba dee da ba daa, da ba dee da ba daa, da ba dee da ba daa
> Da ba dee da ba daa, da ba dee da ba daa, da ba dee da ba daa



Banned because you used rubbish scottish google.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 16, 2020)

Banned because I goggled Scottish goggle and Scottish google is just google lol


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 16, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Banned because I goggled Scottish goggle and Scottish google is just google lol


Banned because you forgot to Quote,du alte Schappsdrossel.


----------



## BaamAlex (Jul 16, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because you forgot to Quote,du alte Schappsdrossel.


Banned because i don't know what a "Schappsdrossel" is. Only "Schnapsdrossel" is known for me xD


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 16, 2020)

BaamAlex said:


> Banned because i don't know what a "Schappsdrossel" is. Only "Schnapsdrossel" is known for me xD


Banned for being horrible to @alexander1970 he is old and clearly drunk lol.


----------



## BaamAlex (Jul 16, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Banned for being horrible to @alexander1970 he is old and clearly drunk lol.


Banned because you're here since 19. August 2015


----------



## iMasaru (Jul 16, 2020)

BaamAlex said:


> Banned because you're here since 19. August 2015


Banned for no reason.


----------



## BaamAlex (Jul 16, 2020)

iMasaru said:


> Banned for no reason.


Banned because no reason is a good reason.


----------



## Teslas Fate (Jul 17, 2020)

BaamAlex said:


> Banned because @Teslas Fate still doesn't understand the rules


Banned because who tf cares about rules?


----------



## slaphappygamer (Jul 17, 2020)

Teslas Fate said:


> Banned because who tf cares about rules?


BANNED!!! for asking questions. 


Don’t even try to Scottish google that!


----------



## BaamAlex (Jul 17, 2020)

slaphappygamer said:


> BANNED!!! for asking questions.
> 
> 
> Don’t even try to Scottish google that!


Banned because i ignore him


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 17, 2020)

BaamAlex said:


> Banned because i ignore him


Banned because Sonne is shining.


----------



## BaamAlex (Jul 17, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because Sonne is shining.


Banned because who is sitting in the glass house should not throw with stones.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 17, 2020)

BaamAlex said:


> Banned because who is sitting in the glass house should not throw with stones.


Banned because Senf (Mustard) is better than Ketchup.


----------



## BaamAlex (Jul 17, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because Senf (Mustard) is better than Ketchup.


Banned because Senf is disgusting xD


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 17, 2020)

BaamAlex said:


> Banned because Senf is disgusting xD


Banned because my Wife says the same.....


----------



## BaamAlex (Jul 17, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because my Wife says the same.....


Banned because these are true words. You have definitely a very honest Wife.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 17, 2020)

BaamAlex said:


> Banned because these are true words. You have definitely a very honest Wife.


Banned becasue I like Senf and Ketchup and Mayonaise and Gurkerl and Tomatoes.......


----------



## BaamAlex (Jul 17, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned becasue I like Senf and Ketchup and Mayonaise and Gurkerl and Tomatoes.......


Banned because i like all of these things. Except tomatoes.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 17, 2020)

BaamAlex said:


> Banned because i like all of these things. Except tomatoes.


Banned because a good toma*toe* is better than a bad Nail from your *Toe.*


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 17, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because a good toma*toe* is better than a bad Nail from your *Toe.*


Banned because tomatoes are EVIL. Nobody should be eating them they are disgusting.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 17, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Banned because tomatoes are EVIL. Nobody should be eating them they are disgusting.


Banned because "Hello" says a Tomatoe to another Tomatoe and crosses the Street and was hit by a Bus."Hello Ketchup." says the other Tomatoe....


(Oh Boy.....what a bad one....
 )


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 17, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because "Hello" says a Tomatoe to another Tomatoe and crosses the Street and was hit by a Bus."Hello Ketchup." says the other Tomatoe....
> 
> 
> (Oh Boy.....what a bad one....View attachment 217794 )


Banned because the only thing worse than tomatoes is terrible tomato jokes


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 17, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Banned because the only thing worse than tomatoes is terrible tomato jokes


Banned because eating a Tomatoe while cutting Toe nails on my Toe.


----------



## iMasaru (Jul 18, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because eating a Tomatoe while cutting Toe nails on my Toe.View attachment 217795


Banned because you were actually eating toe nails while cutting Tomatoes


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 18, 2020)

iMasaru said:


> Banned because you were actually eating toe nails while cutting Tomatoes


Banned because Tomatoetoe Salad is.....not really bad..i think...


----------



## Zucker (Jul 18, 2020)

^ Banned für immer!!! For that post!


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 18, 2020)

Zucker said:


> ^ Banned für immer!!! For that post!


Banned for immer und ewig.


----------



## Zucker (Jul 18, 2020)

How dare you speak (German) back! You are banned, and so is Germany!


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 18, 2020)

Zucker said:


> How dare you speak (German) back! You are banned, and so is Germany!


Banned because I am from Austria.


----------



## Zucker (Jul 18, 2020)

That's...close enough! Banned!


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 18, 2020)

Zucker said:


> That's...close enough! Banned!


Banned because close to you.


----------



## Zucker (Jul 18, 2020)

Banned for posting yesterday when I wasn't on!


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 18, 2020)

Zucker said:


> Banned for posting yesterday when I wasn't on!


Banned because it is today today.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 19, 2020)

BaamAlex said:


> Banned because i like all of these things. Except tomatoes.


Banned because you forget to update your Holiday Log.


----------



## Zucker (Jul 20, 2020)

Banned for being a total bot!


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 20, 2020)

Zucker said:


> Banned for being a total bot!


Banned for always forget to quote..


----------



## Zucker (Jul 20, 2020)

Banned for always quoting!


----------



## KokoseiJ (Jul 20, 2020)

Zucker said:


> Banned for always quoting!


Banned for posting in this thread multiple times!

btw I'm banned too because I quoted lol


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 20, 2020)

KokoseiJ said:


> Banned for posting in this thread multiple times!
> 
> btw I'm banned too because I quoted lol


Banned for welcome here.


----------



## KokoseiJ (Jul 20, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned for welcome here.


How dare you! You're Banned for being nice!

jk, Thanks


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 20, 2020)

KokoseiJ said:


> How dare you! You're Banned for being nice!
> 
> jk, Thanks


Banned for having a really nice Avatar Picture.


----------



## IS1982 (Jul 20, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned for having a really nice Avatar Picture.


banned cause you haven't banned me in ages.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 20, 2020)

IanSkinner1982 said:


> banned cause you haven't banned me in ages.


Banned becasue Atari 800 XL is better than C64......


----------



## IS1982 (Jul 20, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned becasue Atari 800 XL is better than C64......View attachment 218163


Banned cause no.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 20, 2020)

IanSkinner1982 said:


> Banned cause no.


Banned because MSX is better than C64.


----------



## BaamAlex (Jul 20, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because MSX is better than C64.View attachment 218164


Banned because the switch is much better.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 20, 2020)

BaamAlex said:


> Banned because the switch is much better.


Banned because you have no Idea -> *Robotron Z 9001 is better than all ! *


----------



## BaamAlex (Jul 20, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because you have no Idea -> *Robotron Z 9001 is better than all ! *


Banned because the SNES and N64 are the real shit.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 21, 2020)

BaamAlex said:


> Banned because the SNES and N64 are the real shit.


Banned because a Calculator Watch from th 80´s that is the real Thing.


----------



## Teslas Fate (Jul 21, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because a Calculator Watch from th 80´s that is the real Thing.


Banned because I don’t think you know how to play calculator


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 22, 2020)

Teslas Fate said:


> Banned because I don’t think you know how to play calculator


Banned because forget to answer for a Day.....


----------



## BaamAlex (Jul 22, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because forget to answer for a Day.....


Banned because the world goes now under (perfect denglish xD)


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 22, 2020)

BaamAlex said:


> Banned because the world goes now under (perfect denglish xD)


Banned the World is undergoing but it is over for now.


----------



## Teslas Fate (Jul 22, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because forget to answer for a Day.....


Banned because who says we must ban on the daily


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 23, 2020)

Teslas Fate said:


> Banned because who says we must ban on the daily


Banned for having Bannophopia.


----------



## Teslas Fate (Jul 23, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned for having Bannophopia.


Banned for making an ophopia that you have yourself


----------



## iMasaru (Jul 23, 2020)

Teslas Fate said:


> Banned for making an ophopia that you have yourself


Banned coz I say so


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 23, 2020)

iMasaru said:


> Banned coz I say so


Banned because hello my Friend.


----------



## BaamAlex (Jul 23, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because hello my Friend.


Banned because it is a good weather in germany. Not too warm.


----------



## iMasaru (Jul 23, 2020)

BaamAlex said:


> Banned because it is a good weather in germany. Not too warm.


Banned coz I'm melting in London


----------



## BaamAlex (Jul 23, 2020)

iMasaru said:


> Banned coz I'm melting in London


Banned because i know how you feel.


----------



## Teslas Fate (Jul 23, 2020)

BaamAlex said:


> Banned because i know how you feel.


Banned for not being american jk lol being american sucks lol


----------



## iMasaru (Jul 25, 2020)

Teslas Fate said:


> Banned for not being american jk lol being american sucks lol


Banned coz ever 60 seconds in America, a minute passes.


----------



## Teslas Fate (Jul 25, 2020)

iMasaru said:


> Banned coz ever 60 seconds in America, a minute passes.


Banned, the proper quote is Every 60 seconds in Africa, a minute passes.


----------



## iMasaru (Jul 27, 2020)

Teslas Fate said:


> Banned, the proper quote is Every 60 seconds in Africa, a minute passes.


Banned because i changed it as you're american


----------



## Teslas Fate (Jul 27, 2020)

iMasaru said:


> Banned because i changed it as you're american


Banned because I said that’s illegal


----------



## iMasaru (Jul 27, 2020)

Teslas Fate said:


> Banned because I said that’s illegal


Banned because you saying it's illegal is illegal


----------



## Teslas Fate (Jul 27, 2020)

iMasaru said:


> Banned because you saying it's illegal is illegal


Not if you’ve paid hush money from Trump  so you’re banned again


----------



## iMasaru (Jul 27, 2020)

Teslas Fate said:


> Not if you’ve paid hush money from Trump  so you’re banned again


Look! It's the raiders of the lost Ban! You've been banned.


----------



## Teslas Fate (Jul 27, 2020)

iMasaru said:


> Look! It's the raiders of the lost Ban! You've been banned.


Wow that’s so ... unoriginal, BANNED MuthaFucka


----------



## iMasaru (Jul 27, 2020)

Teslas Fate said:


> Wow that’s so ... unoriginal, BANNED MuthaFucka


waah, i thought it was original af... fine..... I'm just gonna let my words spark controversy by saying BANNED!


----------



## Teslas Fate (Jul 28, 2020)

iMasaru said:


> waah, i thought it was original af... fine..... I'm just gonna let my words spark controversy by saying BANNED!


Hey that’s my quote I copyrighted it banned


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 31, 2020)

Teslas Fate said:


> Hey that’s my quote I copyrighted it banned



Banned because no EoF Cast this Week.....


----------



## BaamAlex (Jul 31, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because no EoF Cast this Week.....


Banned because i don't know why.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 31, 2020)

BaamAlex said:


> Banned because i don't know why.


Banned because @AlanJohn has important Work for his Life to do.


----------



## BaamAlex (Jul 31, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because @AlanJohn has important Work for his Life to do.


Banned because i have the most emotional arc from one piece behind me


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 31, 2020)

BaamAlex said:


> Banned because i have the most emotional arc from one piece behind me


Banned because you are still not drowned in a River of Tears.


----------



## AlanJohn (Jul 31, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because @AlanJohn has important Work for his Life to do.


Banned for spewing out lies.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 31, 2020)

AlanJohn said:


> Banned for spewing out lies.


Banned for having two first names. My mamma said never trust anyone with two first names.

Looks at my own name.


SHIT

Forget the above please


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 31, 2020)

AlanJohn said:


> Banned for spewing out lies.


Banned for meaning it only good....


----------



## iMasaru (Aug 3, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned for meaning it only good....


Banned because @DarkAura never could have imagined this thread would still be alive.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 3, 2020)

iMasaru said:


> Banned because @DarkAura never could have imagined this thread would still be alive.


Banned for this Thread have near 6.8 Million Views.


----------



## iMasaru (Aug 3, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned for this Thread have near 6.8 Million Views.


Banned coz this thread has outlasted most things in my life LOL


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 3, 2020)

iMasaru said:


> Banned coz this thread has outlasted most things in my life LOL


Banned because this Thread accompanies you in your GBAtemp Time.


----------



## Zucker (Aug 4, 2020)

Alex you are banned!! I was suspended and you did NOTHING!!! BANNED!!!


----------



## Flame (Aug 4, 2020)

banned. no really.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 4, 2020)

Zucker said:


> Alex you are banned!! I was suspended and you did NOTHING!!! BANNED!!!





Flame said:


> banned. no really.


Banned because....Not all Guys have all the Luck....


----------



## iMasaru (Aug 4, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because....Not all Guys have all the Luck....



Banned coz i forgot to wish you yesterday! wait, that should be a self ban


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 4, 2020)

iMasaru said:


> Banned coz i forgot to wish you yesterday! wait, that should be a self ban


Banned because thank you and do not worry about it,my Friend.


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Aug 5, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because thank you and do not worry about it,my Friend.


Banned 'cus too many colors in your sig.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 5, 2020)

DarkCoffe64 said:


> Banned 'cus too many colors in your sig.


Banned because only my favorite Color Green is not enough.


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Aug 5, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because only my favorite Color Green is not enough.


Banned for not making your entire signature green


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 5, 2020)

CPG said:


> Banned for not making your entire signature green


Banned for making my Signature maybe unreadable with such Action...


----------



## iMasaru (Aug 5, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned for making my Signature maybe unreadable with such Action...


Banned for having the same favourite colour!


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 5, 2020)

iMasaru said:


> Banned for having the same favourite colour!


Banned for Best Green Friends forever now ?


----------



## iMasaru (Aug 5, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned for Best Green Friends forever now ?


Banned coz we were Best Green Friends already and didn't know it!


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 5, 2020)

iMasaru said:


> Banned coz we were Best Green Friends already and didn't know it!


Banned for loving you,my best green Freind forever. ❤❤❤


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 8, 2020)

iMasaru said:


> Banned coz we were Best Green Friends already and didn't know it!



Banned from Britain....


----------



## slaphappygamer (Aug 9, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned from Britain....


My bud, did you just ban yourself?! You sir, are BanNed!!


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 9, 2020)

slaphappygamer said:


> My bud, did you just ban yourself?! You sir, are BanNed!!


Banned by Admiral @AmandaRose and General @Flame


----------



## slaphappygamer (Aug 9, 2020)

I hereby ban @AmandaRose AND @Flame for banning someone older than me. Yes, BAN!


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 9, 2020)

slaphappygamer said:


> I hereby ban @AmandaRose AND @Flame for banning someone older than me. Yes, BAN!


Baned because we are both level 18 and you are only at level 11 so you need to show us some respect


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 9, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Baned because we are both level 18 and you are only at level 11 so you need to show us some respect


Banned for missing beloved Britain...


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 9, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned for missing beloved Britain...


Banned for missing Britain. Britain is a shithole


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 9, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Banned for missing Britain. Britain is a shithole


Banned for missing the great Meals and Food.


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 9, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned for missing the great Meals and Food.


Banned for mocking British food when the worlds best chefs are all British


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 9, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Banned for mocking British food when the worlds best chefs are all British


Banned for "There’s enough Garlic in here to kill every vampire in Europe.”


----------



## slaphappygamer (Aug 9, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Baned because we are both level 18 and you are only at level 11 so you need to show us some respect


Lol. Yes, ma’am. I’ll respect my elders. Hahahalolomg


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 9, 2020)

slaphappygamer said:


> Lol. Yes, ma’am. I’ll respect my elders. Hahahalolomg


Banned because @AmandaRose has just admitted that she is old....arrrrrrr


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Aug 18, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because @AmandaRose has just admitted that she is old....arrrrrrr     View attachment 220852


Banned for actually roasting someone.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 18, 2020)

Nobody_Important4u said:


> Banned for actually roasting someone.


Banned because I love Roastbeef.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Sep 15, 2020)

Banned because roast beef sucks because I never tried it


----------



## slaphappygamer (Sep 15, 2020)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Banned because roast beef sucks because I never tried it


BANNED until you try it before you decide.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 15, 2020)

slaphappygamer said:


> BANNED until you try it before you decide.


Banned because "someone" kicked me out of  @Stealphie ´s Conversation....


----------



## slaphappygamer (Sep 15, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because "someone" kicked me out of  @Stealphie ´s Conversation....View attachment 224902


You’re not the only one and it’s all good. That place was packed.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Sep 15, 2020)

slaphappygamer said:


> BANNED until you try it before you decide.


Banned because I don’t wanna who do you think you are, my mother?


----------



## Stealphie (Sep 15, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because "someone" kicked me out of  @Stealphie ´s Conversation....View attachment 224902





slaphappygamer said:


> You’re not the only one and it’s all good. That place was packed.


banned because everyone got kicked. And everyone will be reinvited soon.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 15, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> banned because everyone got kicked. And everyone will be reinvited soon.


Banned because it happend without "Warning"....

(..after my "Mario Party 2 "Coming out"..hehehe.....)


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Sep 15, 2020)

Banned because Mario party 5 is better


----------



## slaphappygamer (Sep 17, 2020)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Banned because Mario party 5 is better


BANNED!!! YOU CANT HAVE PARTIES RIGHT NOW!!!LOL!!


----------



## Stealphie (Sep 17, 2020)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Banned because Mario party 5 is better


banned because that's very wrong.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 17, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> banned because that's very wrong.


Banned because 5 is better than 2.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Sep 18, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because 5 is better than 2.View attachment 225174


banned because you admited the truth


----------



## slaphappygamer (Sep 18, 2020)

BANNED because no one of you know that Luigi throws the best parties. I know, but all y’all Mario lovers can’t come. I mean, where do you think everyone else in the Mario world parties at?


----------



## Stealphie (Sep 18, 2020)

slaphappygamer said:


> BANNED because no one of you know that Luigi throws the best parties. I know, but all y’all Mario lovers can’t come. I mean, where do you think everyone else in the Mario world parties at?


banned because WARIO PARTY


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 18, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> banned because WARIO PARTY


Banned because Yoshi Panty.


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Sep 18, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because Yoshi Panty.View attachment 225214


Banned because i never played any Mario Party except one of n64 one's for about two games (and it was long ago) so i don't really get the whole which Mario Party better disscation.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 18, 2020)

Nobody_Important4u said:


> Banned because i never played any Mario Party except one of n64 one's for about two games (and it was long ago) so i don't really get the whole which Mario Party better disscation.


Banned because Disney Princess Party is best Party Game.


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Sep 18, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because Disney Princess Party is best Party Game.View attachment 225258


Banned because Worms is obviously the best party game to ever exist.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Sep 18, 2020)

Nobody_Important4u said:


> Banned because Worms is obviously the best party game to ever exist.


Banned because you need to play the GameCube Mario parties RIGHT NOW


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Sep 18, 2020)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Banned because you need to play the GameCube Mario parties RIGHT NOW


Banned because i can't


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Sep 18, 2020)

Nobody_Important4u said:


> Banned because i can't


Banned because why


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Sep 18, 2020)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Banned because why


Banned because I meant why haven’t you played them yet


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Sep 18, 2020)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Banned because I meant why haven’t you played them yet


Banned because i don't have gamecube or even Wii (i want to get one soon but it's hard getting a good deal on that in Poland) and my pc is trash as seen in my signature.
If you are on mobile you can have it here:


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Sep 18, 2020)

Nobody_Important4u said:


> Banned because i don't have gamecube or even Wii (i want to get one soon but it's hard getting a good deal on that in Poland) and my pc is trash as seen in my signature.
> If you are on mobile you can have it here:
> View attachment 225277


Banned because I’m not on mobile so I just see double crappy pc lol


----------



## slaphappygamer (Sep 18, 2020)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Banned because I meant why haven’t you played them yet


Did you just ban yourself?!


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Sep 19, 2020)

slaphappygamer said:


> Did you just ban yourself?!


Banned because oh shit


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 19, 2020)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Banned because oh shit


Banned because having a great and nice Breakfast.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Sep 22, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because having a great and nice Breakfast.View attachment 225324


Banned because I’m hungry


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Sep 22, 2020)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Banned because I’m hungry


Banned because eating is for weak.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Sep 22, 2020)

Nobody_Important4u said:


> Banned because eating is for weak.


Banned because I have a better pc than you


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 22, 2020)

Nobody_Important4u said:


> Banned because eating is for weak.


Banned because eating is important.


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Sep 22, 2020)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Banned because I have a better pc than you


Banned because i don't really care at this point, also stop showing off.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Sep 23, 2020)

Nobody_Important4u said:


> Banned because i don't really care at this point, also stop showing off.


banned because you should check out this youtube channel called low spec gamer(you probably might know him, but want more people to see this and know about him)


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Sep 23, 2020)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> banned because you should check out this youtube channel called low spec gamer(you probably might know him, but want more people to see this and know about him)


Banned because i already know him but never really watched his video's.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Sep 26, 2020)

^^BANNED for broken signature image!


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Sep 26, 2020)

slaphappygamer said:


> ^^BANNED for broken signature image!


Banned for slapping people


----------



## BaamAlex (Sep 27, 2020)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Banned for slapping people


Banned because your profile picture is too colorful.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 27, 2020)

BaamAlex said:


> Banned because your profile picture is too colorful.


Banned because who is this Bubi on your new Picture ?


----------



## BaamAlex (Sep 27, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because who is this Bubi on your new Picture ?
> 
> View attachment 226351View attachment 226352


Banned because he is braindead in this situation. He said something to his crush accidentally what she never had expected.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Sep 27, 2020)

BaamAlex said:


> Banned because he is braindead in this situation. He said something to his crush accidentally what she never had expected.


banned because oof


----------



## BaamAlex (Sep 27, 2020)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> banned because oof


Banned because i hope i didn't made any grammatical mistakes.


----------



## MK73DS (Oct 3, 2020)

BaamAlex said:


> Banned because i hope i didn't made any grammatical mistakes.


Banned because there's no hope in this world


----------



## BaamAlex (Oct 3, 2020)

MK73DS said:


> Banned because there's no hope in this world


Banned because there is only corona atm in this world xD


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 3, 2020)

BaamAlex said:


> Banned because there is only corona atm in this world xD


Banned because we have Serious Sam for this.....


----------



## BaamAlex (Oct 3, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because we have Serious Sam for this.....View attachment 227027


Banned because i don't know who that is. Definitely! xD


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 3, 2020)

BaamAlex said:


> Banned because i don't know who that is. Definitely! xD


Banned because very sad we do not really real have him...?!?!?


----------



## DryerRaptor4441 (Oct 4, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because very sad we do not really real have him...?!?!? View attachment 227032


damn i haven't been here in a while
banned for having good information in your signature


----------



## BaamAlex (Oct 4, 2020)

DryerRaptor4441 said:


> damn i haven't been here in a while
> banned for having good information in your signature


Banned because your profile picture is too dry for this thread...


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Oct 5, 2020)

BaamAlex said:


> Banned because your profile picture is too dry for this thread...


Banned for being ugly


----------



## Lacius (Oct 11, 2020)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Banned for being ugly


banned because life is a nightmare of existential dread, and I'm taking it out on you


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 11, 2020)

Lacius said:


> banned because life is a nightmare of existential dread, and I'm taking it out on you


Banned because this is not 2069.


----------



## Lacius (Oct 11, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because this is not 2069.View attachment 228609


banned for being a prude


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 11, 2020)

Lacius said:


> banned for being a prude


Banned because THAT is 2069.


----------



## BaamAlex (Oct 11, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because THAT is 2069.View attachment 228610


Banned because you're wrong. It is 2070


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 11, 2020)

BaamAlex said:


> Banned because you're wrong. It is 2070


Banned because 3080 is the magic Number actual.


----------



## BaamAlex (Oct 11, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because 3080 is the magic Number actual.


Banned because i have nothing to write against this number.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 11, 2020)

BaamAlex said:


> Banned because i have nothing to write against this number.


Banned because a Switch have no Number.


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Oct 11, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because a Switch have no Number.View attachment 228617


Banned because it's all a conspiracy


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Oct 13, 2020)

Nobody_Important4u said:


> Banned because it's all a conspiracy


Banned because it isn’t


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 13, 2020)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Banned because it isn’t


Banned because I have the IQ of the Cheese which is actual in my Fridge.


----------



## Chains (Oct 13, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because I have the IQ of the Cheese which is actual in my Fridge.View attachment 228881


You're too hard on yourself mate, I'ma have to ban you for it.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 13, 2020)

Chains said:


> You're too hard on yourself mate, I'ma have to ban you for it.


Banned for will getting smarter now.


----------



## BaamAlex (Oct 13, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned for will getting smarter now.View attachment 228885


Banned because you have an iq of 5. That's when toasts start talking.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 13, 2020)

BaamAlex said:


> Banned because you have an iq of 5. That's when toasts start talking.


Banned because I eat talking Toast every Morning.


----------



## BaamAlex (Oct 13, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because I eat talking Toast every Morning.View attachment 228927


Banned because i hope it is hot toast, fresh from the toaster with bacon and egg.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 13, 2020)

BaamAlex said:


> Banned because i hope it is hot toast, fresh from the toaster with *bacon and egg*.


Banned because no my Toaster is old fashioned and can only produce pure Toast.


----------



## BaamAlex (Oct 13, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because no my Toaster is old fashioned and can only produce pure Toast.View attachment 228928


Banned because this is trash. I buy you a new toaster


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 13, 2020)

BaamAlex said:


> Banned because this is trash. I buy you a new toaster


Banned because I love my Toaster,it was signed from a famous German/Austrian Man in the Production Year 1940.


----------



## BaamAlex (Oct 13, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because I love my Toaster,it was signed from a famous German/Austrian Man in the Production Year 1940.


Banned because i wanna know the name now. By the way, we have a bread cutting machine here which is from the 1980's. And this machine works like on day one xD


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 13, 2020)

BaamAlex said:


> Banned because i wanna know the name now. By the way, we have a bread cutting machine here which is from the 1980's. And this machine works like on day one xD


Banned because I have "forgotten" Name......*sowas aber auch*   ....but something like that too...


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Oct 13, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because I have "forgotten" Name......*sowas aber auch*   ....but something like that too...



banned because you banned someone else


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 13, 2020)

Crazynoob458 said:


> banned because you banned someone else


Banned because like I said before:



> Banned because I have the IQ of the Cheese which is actual in my Fridge.


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Oct 13, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because like I said before:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


banned because you dont have temple os


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Oct 13, 2020)

Crazynoob458 said:


> banned because you dont have temple os


Banned because rip terry


----------



## Vovajka (Oct 16, 2020)

You're banned because you have too many posts.


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Oct 16, 2020)

Banned because you have to little posts


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Oct 16, 2020)

Banned because it’s too, not to


----------



## Mama Looigi (Oct 16, 2020)

Banned for correcting him


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Oct 16, 2020)

Banned because proper grammar is important


----------



## Mama Looigi (Oct 16, 2020)

Because because 
You’re right ;w;


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Oct 16, 2020)

Banned because BEGONE grammar nazi


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Oct 16, 2020)

Banned because you replied to the wrong person, idiot


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Oct 16, 2020)

Banned because i don't care


----------



## Vovajka (Oct 17, 2020)

Banned for expanding worlds


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Oct 17, 2020)

Banned because i only expand my world but i do encourage that you expand yours.


----------



## Vovajka (Oct 18, 2020)

Banned for not being important


----------



## iMasaru (Oct 21, 2020)

Vovajka said:


> Banned for not being important


Banned for actually being banned xD


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 21, 2020)

iMasaru said:


> Banned for actually being banned xD


Banned because me Freind is there.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Oct 22, 2020)

Banned because i wish i had friends


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Oct 22, 2020)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Banned because i wish i had friends


Banned because god hates you and that's not gonna happen


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 22, 2020)

Nobody_Important4u said:


> Banned because god hates you and that's not gonna happen


Banned because Poland is called Polen in german.


----------



## random_ (Oct 24, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because Poland is called Polen in german.


Banned because "Polen" looks like "Pollen" and I get hay-fever


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 24, 2020)

random_ said:


> Banned because "Polen" looks like "Pollen" and I get hay-fever


Banned because Polland looks like Holland.


----------



## iMasaru (Oct 27, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because Polland looks like Holland.


Banned because you're level 23!


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 27, 2020)

iMasaru said:


> Banned because you're level 23!


Banned because you are here since 2008.Bravo.


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Oct 27, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because you are here since 2008.Bravo.View attachment 231278 View attachment 231279


banned for having a weird hatred for 2008.


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Oct 27, 2020)

CPG said:


> banned for having a weird hatred for 2008.


Banned because @IC_ still didin't fix her avatar.


----------



## BaamAlex (Oct 27, 2020)

Vovajka said:


> Banned for expanding worlds


Banned because he is really banned xD

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Nobody_Important4u said:


> Banned because @IC_ still didin't fix her avatar.


Banned because i quoted the wrong person


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 27, 2020)

BaamAlex said:


> Banned because he is really banned xD
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...



Banned because I really thought on you in the last Minutes....


----------



## BaamAlex (Oct 27, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because I really thought on you in the last Minutes....


Banned because you are kind


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 27, 2020)

BaamAlex said:


> Banned because you are kind


Banned because I thought on you when I watched a McDonalds Werbung from the 90´s...and then I must cry.....


----------



## BaamAlex (Oct 27, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because I thought on you when I watched a McDonalds Werbung from the 90´s...and then I must cry.....


Banned because am i so delicious? XD


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 27, 2020)

BaamAlex said:


> Banned because am i so delicious? XD


Banned because maybe.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Oct 29, 2020)

Banned because no


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 29, 2020)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Banned because no


Banned because you forget to quote...


----------



## BaamAlex (Oct 29, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because you forget to quote...View attachment 231636


Banned because you use old smileys


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 29, 2020)

BaamAlex said:


> Banned because you use old smileys


Banned because then take this ->


----------



## BaamAlex (Oct 29, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because then take this -> View attachment 231644


Banned because, F8001BE1190CAED74BBDDAD78667877C84D1A128 
Reminder: Real hackers hack in silence.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 29, 2020)

BaamAlex said:


> Banned because, F8001BE1190CAED74BBDDAD78667877C84D1A128
> Reminder: Real hackers hack in silence.


Banned because -> https://gbatemp.net/threads/aaaand-the-bug-is-public-wasnt-us-though-d.501829/


----------



## BaamAlex (Oct 29, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because -> https://gbatemp.net/threads/aaaand-the-bug-is-public-wasnt-us-though-d.501829/
> 
> View attachment 231671


Banned because someone used google for investigation


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 29, 2020)

BaamAlex said:


> Banned because someone used google for investigation


Banned because QuackQuackGo....


----------



## BaamAlex (Oct 29, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because QuackQuackGo....View attachment 231672


Banned because too many quacks


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 29, 2020)

BaamAlex said:


> Banned because too many quacks


Banned because a Duck comes into a GERMAN Grocery Store and the Seller asks "What would you like ?" 
and the Duck answers "QUA(r)K)".....


----------



## BaamAlex (Oct 29, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because a Duck comes into a GERMAN Grocery Store and the Seller asks "What would you like ?"
> and the Duck answers "QUA(r)K)".....
> 
> View attachment 231674


Banned because a horse comes into a bar. The barkeeper asks: " Hey, why such a long face?"


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 29, 2020)

BaamAlex said:


> Banned because a horse comes into a bar. The barkeeper asks: " Hey, why such a long face?"


Banned because I am laughing me an Branch off....


----------



## BaamAlex (Oct 29, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because I am laughing me an Branch off....View attachment 231678


Banned because i think i spider xD


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 29, 2020)

BaamAlex said:


> Banned because i think i spider xD


Banned because I hear the Sachse singen....


----------



## Sneethan (Nov 3, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because I hear the Sachse singen....View attachment 231679



banned for arguing with BaamAlex


----------



## KokoseiJ (Nov 9, 2020)

Y'ALL ARE BANNED BECAUSE THIS THREAD IS *DEAD!*


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 9, 2020)

KokoseiJ said:


> Y'ALL ARE BANNED BECAUSE THIS THREAD IS *DEAD!*


Banned because simply no.


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Nov 9, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because simply no.View attachment 233245


Banned because that's just positive thinking.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 9, 2020)

Nobody_Important4u said:


> Banned because that's just positive thinking.


Banned because Poland is too far away.


----------



## KokoseiJ (Nov 9, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because Poland is too far away.


Wait,

Banned for having a new pfp. what happened? I loved your last one


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 9, 2020)

KokoseiJ said:


> Wait,
> 
> Banned for having a new pfp. what happened? I loved your last one


Banned because Halloween caused this Avatar Picture Changing.


----------



## BaamAlex (Nov 9, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because Halloween caused this Avatar Picture Changing.


Banned because someone's "Like" button becomes independent. But i'm not sure


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 9, 2020)

BaamAlex said:


> Banned because someone's "Like" button becomes independent. But i'm not sure


Banned because this Button should be shot !!


----------



## BaamAlex (Nov 9, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because this Button should be shot !!


Banned because you should pay the repair dude. Otherwise the button never stops spamming the whole "Likes".


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Nov 9, 2020)

BaamAlex said:


> Banned because you should pay the repair dude. Otherwise the button never stops spamming the whole "Likes".


Banned for not letting the thread die peacefully


----------



## BaamAlex (Nov 9, 2020)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Banned for not letting the thread die peacefully


Banned because this is impossible.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 9, 2020)

BaamAlex said:


> Banned because this is impossible.


Baned because Wurst.


----------



## BaamAlex (Nov 9, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Baned because Wurst.


Banned because i'm hungry now xD


----------



## KokoseiJ (Nov 9, 2020)

BaamAlex said:


> Banned because i'm hungry now xD


Banned because You'll gonna get fat


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 10, 2020)

KokoseiJ said:


> Banned because You'll gonna get fat


Banned yes please.


----------



## iMasaru (Nov 11, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because Halloween caused this Avatar Picture Changing.


Banned because i missed the pic!


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 11, 2020)

iMasaru said:


> Banned because i missed the pic!


Banned because I missed you,my Friend.❤❤


----------



## iMasaru (Nov 11, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because I missed you,my Friend.❤❤


Banned because I read your blog and liked it! Double ban for being awesome!


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 11, 2020)

iMasaru said:


> Banned because I read your blog and liked it! Double ban for being awesome!


Banned because -> Thank you.


----------



## BaamAlex (Nov 15, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because -> Thank you.


Banned because i get this message every time. And because i don't know how to fix it.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 15, 2020)

BaamAlex said:


> Banned because i get this message every time. And because i don't know how to fix it.


Banned because really ???


----------



## BaamAlex (Nov 15, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because really ???


Banned because...yes.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 15, 2020)

BaamAlex said:


> Banned because...yes.


Banned because na geh.....such a Cheese....
(Supervisor asked / under Site Suggestions postet?)


----------



## BaamAlex (Nov 15, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because na geh.....such a Cheese....
> (Supervisor asked / under Site Suggestions postet?)


Banned because the problem persists with and without adblocker. That's strange.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 15, 2020)

BaamAlex said:


> Banned because the problem persists with and without adblocker. That's strange.


Banned because you should report it,my Friend.
(Firefox or other Browser ?)


----------



## BaamAlex (Nov 15, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because you should report it,my Friend.
> (Firefox or other Browser ?)


Banned because chrome. And only on android. On the (german word: Rechenknecht) pc, no problem.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 15, 2020)

BaamAlex said:


> Banned because chrome. And only on android. On the (german word: Rechenknecht) pc, no problem.


Banned because Chrome is....naja....not so good....


----------



## BaamAlex (Nov 15, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because Chrome is....naja....not so good....


Banned because it is enough for me.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 16, 2020)

BaamAlex said:


> Banned because it is enough for me.


Banned because then it is ok.


----------



## iMasaru (Nov 17, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because then it is ok.


Banned because....  wait for it....


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 17, 2020)

iMasaru said:


> Banned because....  wait for it....


Banned because...............


----------



## BaamAlex (Nov 17, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because...............


Banned because...........legendary


----------



## iMasaru (Nov 17, 2020)

BaamAlex said:


> Banned because...........legendary


Banned because you're an Alex too!


----------



## BaamAlex (Nov 17, 2020)

iMasaru said:


> Banned because you're an Alex too!


Banned because i am groot


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 17, 2020)

BaamAlex said:


> Banned because i am groot


Banned because why you are a Kröte ?


----------



## BaamAlex (Nov 17, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because why you are a Kröte ?


Banned because I am groot?


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 17, 2020)

BaamAlex said:


> Banned because I am groot?


Banned because why you are a Kröte ?


----------



## BaamAlex (Nov 17, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because why you are a Kröte ?


Banned because i am groot!


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 17, 2020)

BaamAlex said:


> Banned because i am groot!


Banned because why you are a Kröte ?


----------



## BaamAlex (Nov 17, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because why you are a Kröte ?


Banned because Groot only knows three words. I and am and groot. We are groot.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 17, 2020)

BaamAlex said:


> Banned because Groot only knows three words. I and am and groot. We are groot.


Banned because why we are a Kröte ?


----------



## BaamAlex (Nov 17, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because why we are a Kröte ?


Banned because i think we must uns "underholden". Too many likes xD


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 17, 2020)

BaamAlex said:


> Banned because i think we must uns "underholden". Too many likes xD


Banned because why are Kröte here ?


----------



## BaamAlex (Nov 17, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because why are Kröte here ?


Banned because history repeats itself...


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 17, 2020)

BaamAlex said:


> Banned because history repeats itself...


Banned because why a Kröte is a groot ?


----------



## iMasaru (Nov 25, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because why a Kröte is a groot ?


Banned because history always repeats itself


----------



## BaamAlex (Nov 25, 2020)

iMasaru said:


> Banned because history always repeats itself


Banned because why a Kröte is a groot ?


----------



## iMasaru (Nov 25, 2020)

BaamAlex said:


> Banned because why a Kröte is a groot ?


Banned because i don't know what a Krote is D:


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Nov 26, 2020)

iMasaru said:


> Banned because i don't know what a Krote is D:


Banned because neither do i know


----------



## BaamAlex (Nov 26, 2020)

Nobody_Important4u said:


> Banned because neither do i know


Banned because it is a toad.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 26, 2020)

BaamAlex said:


> Banned because it is a toad.


Banned because a Groot.


----------



## iMasaru (Nov 26, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because a Groot.


banned for not being a boot


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 26, 2020)

iMasaru said:


> banned for not being a boot


Banned for having a Boot.


----------



## BaamAlex (Nov 26, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned for having a Boot.


Banned for having a SOS.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 26, 2020)

BaamAlex said:


> Banned for having a SOS.


Banned for still having a Krote.


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Dec 2, 2020)

Banned because


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 2, 2020)

aadz93 said:


> Banned because
> 
> View attachment 236341


Banned because aua....


----------



## BaamAlex (Dec 2, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because aua....


Banned because, is this pink enough for u?


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 2, 2020)

BaamAlex said:


> Banned because, is this pink enough for u?


Banned because THANK YOU...but can not apply it on my Profile Page...


----------



## BaamAlex (Dec 2, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because THANK YOU...but can not apply it on my Profile Page...


Banned because, how kann man atm nur in Weihnachtsstimmung sein?


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 2, 2020)

BaamAlex said:


> Banned because, how kann man atm nur in Weihnachtsstimmung sein?


Banned because weil to Eastern it looks a little blöd aus ?


----------



## BaamAlex (Dec 2, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because weil to Eastern it looks a little blöd aus ?


Banned because i don't think so xD


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 2, 2020)

BaamAlex said:


> Banned because i don't think so xD


Banned because I would like to see the Easter Bunny in December 24th.


----------



## BaamAlex (Dec 2, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because I would like to see the Easter Bunny in December 24th.


Banned because Santa with eastereggs.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 2, 2020)

BaamAlex said:


> Banned because Santa with eastereggs.


Banned because Santa with blue Eggs..


----------



## BaamAlex (Dec 2, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because Santa with blue Eggs..


Banned because blue through the "Kälte" xD


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 2, 2020)

BaamAlex said:


> Banned because blue through the "Kälte" xD


Banned because blue eggs of many knocks in the Eggs.


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 3, 2020)

Banned because this will be my 980th ban


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Dec 3, 2020)

Banned for using light mode


----------



## 1B51004 (Dec 6, 2020)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Banned for using light mode


Banned for not explaining how to use dark mode


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 6, 2020)

1B51004 said:


> Banned for not explaining how to use dark mode


Banned for looking on the Bottom/Left on the GBAtemp Page ->


----------



## aaronAMF06032006 (Dec 6, 2020)

:/


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Dec 6, 2020)

aaronAMF06032006 said:


> :/


Banned for not following thread!


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 6, 2020)

Nobody_Important4u said:


> Banned for not following thread!


Banned for saving the Thread.


----------



## 1B51004 (Dec 6, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned for looking on the Bottom/Left on the GBAtemp Page -> View attachment 236959


Banned for explaining how to customize colors


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 6, 2020)

Banned for not letting people explain stuff


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Dec 6, 2020)

banned for going through a phase

(because apparently bisexuality is a phase)


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 6, 2020)

CPG said:


> banned for going through a phase
> 
> (because apparently bisexuality is a phase)



Banned because pink.


----------



## x65943 (Dec 7, 2020)

banned for the high crime of like inflation


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 7, 2020)

x65943 said:


> banned for the high crime of like inflation


Banned for a Moderator posted in this Thread....


----------



## drenal (Dec 8, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned for a Moderator posted in this Thread....


banned for being level 24.


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 8, 2020)

drenal said:


> banned for being level 24.


banned for being a fucking furry
did you miss me?


----------



## x65943 (Dec 8, 2020)

Banned for "you should have never been unbanned"


----------



## Stealphie (Dec 8, 2020)

Banned for being too awesome


----------



## drenal (Dec 8, 2020)

Noctosphere said:


> banned for being a fucking furry
> did you miss me?


Almost as if you were never gone...


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 8, 2020)

x65943 said:


> Banned for "you should have never been unbanned"


banned for making me sad
I though we were friend... :'(


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Dec 9, 2020)

Banned for that color scheme


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 9, 2020)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Banned for that color scheme


Banned for no Color Scheme.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Dec 9, 2020)

Banned because I’m poor


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 9, 2020)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Banned because I’m poor


Banned because you are a good Boy,that is all that counts.


----------



## drenal (Dec 10, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because you are a good Boy,that is all that counts.


banned for using an emoji


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Dec 10, 2020)

drenal said:


> banned for using an emoji


banned cause this isn’t Reddit


----------



## drenal (Dec 10, 2020)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> banned cause this isn’t Reddit


Banned cause it is now


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 10, 2020)

drenal said:


> Banned cause it is now


Banned for using


----------



## drenal (Dec 10, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned for using View attachment 237439


Banned because I never used that


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 10, 2020)

drenal said:


> Banned because I never used that


Banned for used it now.


----------



## Sneethan (Dec 16, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned for used it now.


Banned because OBJECTION!


----------



## iMasaru (Dec 18, 2020)

Sneethan said:


> Banned because OBJECTION!


Banned for epic Courtroom music playing


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Dec 18, 2020)

iMasaru said:


> Banned for epic Courtroom music playing


Banned for being an og


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 18, 2020)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Banned for being an og


Banned because Christmas stands in front of the Door.


----------



## Sneethan (Dec 19, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because Christmas stands in front of the Door.View attachment 238598



Banned for using an old santa emote.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 19, 2020)

Sneethan said:


> Banned for using an old santa emote.


Banned for using this now.


----------



## iMasaru (Dec 19, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned for using this now.View attachment 238736


banned because London is in lockdown and xmas is cancelled


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 19, 2020)

iMasaru said:


> banned because London is in lockdown and xmas is cancelled


Banned because this is sooo sad,my Freind.....·´¯`(>▂<)´¯`·.


----------



## Sneethan (Dec 19, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because this is sooo sad,my Freind.....·´¯`(>▂<)´¯`·.



Banned because i agree. ;(


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 20, 2020)

Sneethan said:


> Banned because i agree. ;(


Banned because I wish you a very nice Christmas,my Friend.


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 20, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because I wish you a very nice Christmas,my Friend.View attachment 238756


banned for ending the page


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 20, 2020)

Noctosphere said:


> banned for ending the page


Banned for starting a new Page.


----------



## 1B51004 (Dec 20, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned for starting a new Page.


Banned for not letting him start a new page


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 20, 2020)

1B51004 said:


> Banned for not letting him start a new page


Banned because he started this Page.


----------



## BaamAlex (Jan 1, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because he started this Page.


Banned because you are stuck in 2020 xD
Or maybe doch nicht? XD


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 1, 2021)

BaamAlex said:


> Banned because you are stuck in 2020 xD
> Or maybe doch nicht? XD


Banned because thankfully not stucked in 2020.


----------



## BaamAlex (Jan 1, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because thankfully not stucked in 2020.


Banned because makes sense. Otherwise i wouldn't write here with you my Friend.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 1, 2021)

BaamAlex said:


> Banned because makes sense. Otherwise i wouldn't write here with you my Friend.


Banned because  ->


----------



## BaamAlex (Jan 1, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because  -> View attachment 240126 View attachment 240127View attachment 240128


Banned because hopefully we can really sit together somewhere to drink a beer.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 1, 2021)

BaamAlex said:


> Banned because hopefully we can really sit together somewhere to drink a beer.


Banned because if the "Situation" is maybe halbwegs normal in the next Months,yes,I am sure,this Summer is maybe a good Idea.


----------



## BaamAlex (Jan 1, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because if the "Situation" is maybe halbwegs normal in the next Months,yes,I am sure,this Summer is maybe a good Idea.View attachment 240133


Banned because we don't give up our "Hoffnung".


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 1, 2021)

BaamAlex said:


> Banned because we don't give up our "Hoffnung".


Banned because never nicht not.


----------



## BaamAlex (Jan 1, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned becasue never nicht not.


Banned because "Hart wie Kruppstahl" xD


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 1, 2021)

BaamAlex said:


> Banned because "Hart wie Kruppstahl" xD


Banned because römplömplömplöm.


----------



## BaamAlex (Jan 1, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because römplömplömplöm.


Banned because very plem plem xD


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 1, 2021)

BaamAlex said:


> Banned because very plem plem xD


Banned becasue Himbör,Brombör...römplömplömplöm.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 2, 2021)

I don't want to ban anyone here but one
2020 banned for a year to prevent it from ruining 2021


----------



## AdenTheThird (Jan 4, 2021)

Banned for being unbanned


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 4, 2021)

AdenTheThird said:


> Banned for being unbanned


Banned because 2021 now.


----------



## BaamAlex (Jan 4, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because 2021 now.


Banned because your signature is too colorful. Even for 2021


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 4, 2021)

BaamAlex said:


> Banned because your signature is too colorful. Even for 2021


Banned because I am colorblind,sorry.


----------



## iMasaru (Jan 6, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because I am colorblind,sorry.


banned because I want to know which colours :3


----------



## slaphappygamer (Jan 7, 2021)

iMasaru said:


> banned because I want to know which colours :3


IP BANNED!!...for requesting classified information.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 7, 2021)

slaphappygamer said:


> IP BANNED!!...for requesting classified information.


Banned because....yeah...still 2021....


----------



## BaamAlex (Jan 7, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because....yeah...still 2021....


Banned because i was "umsonst" at work. Fix driven to work, and boom, free today.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 7, 2021)

BaamAlex said:


> Banned because i was "umsonst" at work. Fix driven to work, and boom, free today.


Banned because....umsonst is nix auf dieser Welt,ned amal der Tod und der koschts Lebe...


----------



## BaamAlex (Jan 7, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because....umsonst is nix auf dieser Welt,ned amal der Tod und der koschts Lebe...


Banned because da haste wohl recht. Wie meine Oma zu sagen pflegt "Das letzte Hemd hat keine Taschen".


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 7, 2021)

BaamAlex said:


> Banned because da haste wohl recht. Wie meine Oma zu sagen pflegt "Das letzte Hemd hat keine Taschen".


Banned because 


 drauf,mein Friend.


----------



## BaamAlex (Jan 7, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because View attachment 240779 drauf,mein Friend.


Banned because it's coffeetime. Should be enough?


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 7, 2021)

BaamAlex said:


> Banned because it's coffeetime. Should be enough?


Banned because of course,my Dear.


----------



## iMasaru (Jan 7, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because of course,my Dear.


Banned for being a Patron


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 7, 2021)

iMasaru said:


> Banned for being a Patron


Banned for...is happened....


----------



## supershadow64ds (Jan 8, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned for...is happened....


Banned for not thanking santa enough >:C


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 8, 2021)

supershadow64ds said:


> Banned for not thanking santa enough >:C


Banned - you can still thank Santa if you like.


----------



## AdenTheThird (Jan 8, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned - you can still thank Santa if you like.View attachment 240884 View attachment 240885 View attachment 240886View attachment 240887


Banned for too many Santa emojis


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 8, 2021)

AdenTheThird said:


> Banned for too many Santa emojis


Banned because it was a special Christmas 2020.


----------



## AdenTheThird (Jan 9, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because it was a special Christmas 2020.View attachment 240991 View attachment 240992 View attachment 240993 View attachment 240994


Banned for making me out as a Scrooge.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 10, 2021)

AdenTheThird said:


> Banned for making me out as a Scrooge.


Banned for making an awesome Joke.


----------



## AdenTheThird (Jan 10, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned for making an awesome Joke.View attachment 241234


Banned for... God, I don't know! I can't _ban _that! Banned for... causing intense guilt!


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 10, 2021)

AdenTheThird said:


> Banned for... God, I don't know! I can't _ban _that! Banned for... causing intense guilt!


Banned for late at Night.


----------



## AdenTheThird (Jan 10, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned for late at Night.


Banned for timezone, it's early afternoon here.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 10, 2021)

AdenTheThird said:


> Banned for timezone, it's early afternoon here.


Banned for


----------



## AdenTheThird (Jan 11, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned for View attachment 241299 View attachment 241300


Banned for attempting to devolve me by communicating primarily with pictures.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 11, 2021)

AdenTheThird said:


> Banned for attempting to devolve me by communicating primarily with pictures.


Banned for "Guten Morgen".


----------



## GanjiMEX (Jan 11, 2021)

Banned for too much German Christmas.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 11, 2021)

GanjiMEX said:


> Banned for too much German Christmas.


Banned for "Frohe Weihnachten".


----------



## slaphappygamer (Jan 18, 2021)

@alexander1970 is banned for over-emojiing.


----------



## SG854 (Jan 18, 2021)

slaphappygamer said:


> @alexander1970 is banned for over-emojiing.


Banned for not being a typical boomer


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 18, 2021)

SG854 said:


> Banned for not being a typical boomer


Banned for running around without clothes.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jan 21, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned for running around without clothes.


Banned for being nice


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 21, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Banned for being nice


Banned for saying 
Thank you my Friend.


----------



## BigOnYa (Jan 22, 2021)

*alexander1970*
Banned for taking Scott_pilgrim's spot


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 22, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> *alexander1970*
> Banned for taking Scott_pilgrim's spot


Banned for having no Underpants while Gaming....


----------



## 3DSBricker (Jan 25, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned for having no Underpants while Gaming....


Banned because you have revealed that.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 25, 2021)

3DSBricker said:


> Banned because you have revealed that.


Banned for having no Underpants..in generell..


----------



## 3DSBricker (Jan 25, 2021)

Banned for banning me


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 25, 2021)

3DSBricker said:


> Banned for banning me


Banned for unban you.


----------



## 3DSBricker (Jan 25, 2021)

You have banned me because you unbanned me? 
Banned for confusion.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 25, 2021)

3DSBricker said:


> You have banned me because you unbanned me?
> Banned for confusion.


Banned for having no clear Mind...


----------



## 3DSBricker (Jan 25, 2021)

Banned for missing 2 more likes to have 31k likes. (1 more like )


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 25, 2021)

3DSBricker said:


> Banned for missing 2 more likes to have 31k likes. (1 more like )


Banned for..thank you my Friend.


----------



## 3DSBricker (Jan 25, 2021)

Banned for being that high with levels and at 6th place with most XP.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 25, 2021)

3DSBricker said:


> Banned for being that high with levels and at 6th place with most XP.


Banned because -> Thank you for having time for GBAtemp.


----------



## 3DSBricker (Jan 25, 2021)

Banned because I wanted to thank you for the likes.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 25, 2021)

3DSBricker said:


> Banned because I wanted to thank you for the likes.


Banned because do not forget to quote.


----------



## 3DSBricker (Jan 26, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because do not forget to quote.


Banned because you're online while I'm online too


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 26, 2021)

3DSBricker said:


> Banned because you're online while I'm online too


Banned because.....other "Activities" are actual a little "limited"..you know.....


----------



## 3DSBricker (Jan 26, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because.....other "Activities" are actual a little "limited"..you know.....


Banned because I'm too lazy to think about what you mean.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 26, 2021)

3DSBricker said:


> Banned because I'm too lazy to think about what you mean.


Banned because true and understandable.


----------



## BigOnYa (Jan 26, 2021)

@3DSBricker and @alexander1970
Both banned for acting like a married couple, bicker bicker, back n forth. Get a room already..


----------



## 3DSBricker (Jan 26, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> @3DSBricker and @alexander1970
> Both banned for acting like a married couple, bicker bicker, back n forth. Get a room already..


Banned because you are too regular with your custom title.


----------



## BigOnYa (Jan 26, 2021)

@3DSBricker 
Banned for being Active with your Member, Daily


----------



## 3DSBricker (Jan 26, 2021)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

@BigOnYa  Banned for revealing the true meaning behind my title....


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Jan 26, 2021)

banned for merging posts


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 26, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> @3DSBricker
> Banned for being Active with your Member, Daily





3DSBricker said:


> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> @BigOnYa  Banned for revealing the true meaning behind my title....





Crazynoob458 said:


> banned for merging posts




Banned for quoting 3 Friends.


----------



## 3DSBricker (Jan 26, 2021)

Oof. Thought I was really banned...
@Crazynoob458 banned for not having capital letters and punctations.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 26, 2021)

3DSBricker said:


> Oof. Thought I was really banned...
> @Crazynoob458 banned for not having capital letters and punctations.


Banned for no longer having an visible "A" on the Keyboard..


----------



## 3DSBricker (Jan 26, 2021)

Why not? Call me stupid if ya want. @alexander1970 banned because you didn't call me stupid.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 26, 2021)

3DSBricker said:


> Why not? Call me stupid if ya want. @alexander1970 banned because you didn't call me stupid.


Banned because the Inscription has come off from the "A".....


----------



## 3DSBricker (Jan 26, 2021)

Why no visible A? Because I use puncations and capital letters?


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 26, 2021)

3DSBricker said:


> Why no visible A? Because I use puncations and capital letters?


Banned because usually I use the "One Eye Eagle Search System" for Typing.


----------



## 3DSBricker (Jan 26, 2021)

@alexander1970 banned because you say things i don't know and its frustrating me.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 26, 2021)

3DSBricker said:


> @alexander1970 banned because you say things i don't know and its frustrating me.


Banned for Exlaining my Friend the ""One Eye Eagle Search System" for Typing.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Typing#Hunt_and_peck

Hunt and Peck - that is you maybe call it.


----------



## 3DSBricker (Jan 26, 2021)

@alexander1970 banned because when you typed that you put 2 times " instead of once.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 26, 2021)

3DSBricker said:


> @alexander1970 banned because when you typed that you put 2 times " instead of once.


Banned because that is my famous "One Eye Eagle Search System" for Typing.


----------



## 3DSBricker (Jan 26, 2021)

Oooh, 2 finger typing... 
Banned for not saying from the start.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 26, 2021)

3DSBricker said:


> Oooh, 2 finger typing...
> Banned for not saying from the start.


Banned for not knowing that,but the Reason is,my Glasses are still broken
https://gbatemp.net/entry/never-never-handle-with-super-glue.18145/
and I am typing near blind....


----------



## 3DSBricker (Jan 26, 2021)

Not a ban message: 
Aww I'm sorry for you.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 26, 2021)

3DSBricker said:


> Not a ban message:
> Aww I'm sorry for you.


Banned for not playing a Game or watching a Movie/Show (reading a Book is very,very exhausting and tiring for me) since that Accident.....


----------



## 3DSBricker (Jan 26, 2021)

Yeah focusing on all those blurry text and still trying to read it. I just watched TV so I do (did) watch a movie/serie. Banned for not telling the truth.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 26, 2021)

3DSBricker said:


> Yeah focusing on all those blurry text and still trying to read it. I just watched TV so I do (did) watch a movie/serie. Banned for not telling the truth.


Banned for no worries,m Friend.


----------



## 3DSBricker (Jan 26, 2021)

This is looking less like normal ban reasons... It never were normal reasons tho 
Wait does the edge of the forum (I mean this thread) count as messages?


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 26, 2021)

3DSBricker said:


> This is looking less like normal ban reasons... It never were normal reasons tho
> Wait does the edge of the forum (I mean this thread) count as messages?


Banned for making Schnitzl for Dinner.


----------



## BigOnYa (Jan 26, 2021)

@3DSBricker 
Banned because your not out there protesting like the rest of your country...yea I watch the news, sometimes


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 26, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> @3DSBricker
> Banned because your not out there protesting like the rest of your country...yea I watch the news, sometimes


Banned because maybe we should too...


----------



## 3DSBricker (Jan 26, 2021)

Those people protesting are burning down everything. Including test centers.


----------



## BigOnYa (Jan 26, 2021)

3DSBricker said:


> Those people protesting are burning down everything. Including test centers.


Is ignorant.. Happens here in USA too. No such thing as peaceful protests anymore....
Ban myself for forgetting to ban anyone else....


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 26, 2021)

3DSBricker said:


> Those people protesting are burning down everything. Including test centers.





BigOnYa said:


> Is ignorant.. Happens here in USA too. No such thing as peaceful protests anymore....
> Ban myself for forgetting to ban anyone else....


Banned for not putting your Replies in a "Banned of...." Package.


----------



## 3DSBricker (Jan 27, 2021)

@alexander1970 Banned for banning us both at once.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Crazynoob458 said:


> banned for merging posts


Banned for not quoting. Forgot that one.

Edit: oops, forgot I already posted a ban message.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 27, 2021)

3DSBricker said:


> @alexander1970 Banned for banning us both at once.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Banned for forget the Ban Message.


----------



## 3DSBricker (Jan 27, 2021)

@alexander1970 Banned for posting that many messages. Our ban conversation is almost 2/3 pages long.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 27, 2021)

3DSBricker said:


> @alexander1970 Banned for posting that many messages. Our ban conversation is almost 2/3 pages long.


Banned for having 715 Message in this Thread.


----------



## RichardTheKing (Feb 1, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned for having 715 Message in this Thread.


You are banned for helping extend this thread to 3656 pages, with no chance of parole.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 1, 2021)

RichardTheKing said:


> You are banned for helping extend this thread to 3656 pages, with no chance of parole.


Banned because it is always nice and a pleasure to see new Faces here.


----------



## RichardTheKing (Feb 1, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because it is always nice and a pleasure to see new Faces here.View attachment 244443


You are banned for being a Lv. 26 Patron.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 1, 2021)

RichardTheKing said:


> You are banned for being a Lv. 26 Patron.


Banned because I never get really into the "Xenoblade" Games....no Idea why....


----------



## RichardTheKing (Feb 1, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because I never get really into the "Xenoblade" Games....no Idea why....View attachment 244447


Banned for not loving Xenoblade Chronicles 2 or Xenoblade Chronicles: Definitive Edition (it's okay if you don't like the original XC; I didn't either. DE was a very welcome surprise).


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 1, 2021)

RichardTheKing said:


> Banned for not loving Xenoblade Chronicles 2 or Xenoblade Chronicles: Definitive Edition (it's okay if you don't like the original XC; I didn't either. DE was a very welcome surprise).


Banned because I like the Games,but I never "catched" the Spirit of that Games....should spend more time maybe with them (Wii / Wii U)


----------



## RichardTheKing (Feb 1, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because I like the Games,but I never "catched" the Spirit of that Games....should spend more time maybe with them (Wii / Wii U)


Banned because Austria somehow ended up with a very similar name to Australia and that's annoying and worth banning someone over.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 1, 2021)

RichardTheKing said:


> Banned because Austria somehow ended up with a very similar name to Australia and that's annoying and worth banning someone over.


Banned because Australia has not that "History" like Austria....so,not really similar.


----------



## RichardTheKing (Feb 1, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because Australia has not that "History" like Austria....so,not really similar.


Perma-banned because I want to let someone else enter and not just make it a back-and-forth between the two of us, as fun as it has been. Sorry, mate!


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 1, 2021)

RichardTheKing said:


> Perma-banned because I want to let someone else enter and not just make it a back-and-forth between the two of us, as fun as it has been. Sorry, mate!


Banned because no one except a handful of "exquisite" Users comes here and read this awesome Thread.


----------



## RichardTheKing (Feb 1, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because no one except a handful of "exquisite" Users comes here and read this awesome Thread.


Banned for being unfortunately right. Shame.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 1, 2021)

RichardTheKing said:


> Banned for being unfortunately right. Shame.


Banned because your Avatar Picture has also Green Grass on it.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 5, 2021)

RichardTheKing said:


> Banned for being unfortunately right. Shame.


Banned because no one plays here with me...


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 5, 2021)

Banned for not having resident evil 2 pfp anymore


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 5, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Banned for not having resident evil 2 pfp anymore


Banned for unfortunately not finding it.....


----------



## BigOnYa (Feb 5, 2021)

@alexander1970 banned for using a pic of Mt. Rushmore with the faces scrubbed out, for a profile pic.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 5, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> @alexander1970 banned for using a pic of Mt. Rushmore with the faces scrubbed out, for a profile pic.


Banned for beeing surprised,Mt.Rushmore lies in Austria.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 17, 2021)

Banned for no ban last 12 Days.....


----------



## BigOnYa (Feb 17, 2021)

@alexander1970 Banned for waking the Ban Monster!


----------



## BaamAlex (Feb 20, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> @alexander1970 Banned for waking the Ban Monster!


Banned because this isn't true.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 20, 2021)

BaamAlex said:


> Banned because this isn't true.


Banned for having free Drinks yesterday.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 25, 2021)

Banned for being nice


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 25, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Banned for being nice


Banned for Good Morning.


----------



## BaamAlex (Feb 25, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned for Good Morning.View attachment 248562 View attachment 248561


Banned because "Gassifahren" am frühen Morgen funny ist xD


----------



## BigOnYa (Feb 25, 2021)

Verboten, weil ich auf Deutsch gesprochen habe on english site...


----------



## BaamAlex (Feb 25, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> Verboten, weil ich auf Deutsch gesprochen habe on english site...


Banned because nice Translator xD


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 25, 2021)

BaamAlex said:


> Banned because nice Translator xD


Banned gassi fahren sounds really funny.


----------



## BaamAlex (Mar 2, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned gassi fahren sounds really funny.


Banned because you think everything is funny.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 2, 2021)

BaamAlex said:


> Banned because you think everything is funny.


Banned otherwise I would not durchdrücken the Life.


----------



## BaamAlex (Mar 2, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned otherwise I would not durchdrücken the Life.


Banned because the only thing you drückst, ist dein Mittag through the Keramik.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 2, 2021)

BaamAlex said:


> Banned because the only thing you drückst, ist dein Mittag through the Keramik.


Banned because if I think,that,what you mean is made from Keramik,na dann gute Nacht.


----------



## BaamAlex (Mar 2, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because if I think,that,what you mean is made from Keramik,na dann gute Nacht.


Banned because yep, it is what you think


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 2, 2021)

BaamAlex said:


> Banned because yep, it is what you think


Banned then I have a Keramikausgang am Hinterteil.


----------



## BigOnYa (Mar 2, 2021)

Weil verboten, wenn mein Übersetzer gut gut funktioniert hat 
I ban myself, continue on guys!


----------



## BaamAlex (Mar 2, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> Weil verboten, wenn mein Übersetzer gut gut funktioniert hat
> I ban myself, continue on guys!


Banned because you banned yourself. And yes, your translator is good good xD


----------



## BigOnYa (Mar 2, 2021)

This thread has turned into you two guys german convo everyday, which I don't mind just think pretty funny.
Ban myself again! For not minding my own biz!


----------



## BaamAlex (Mar 2, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> This thread has turned into you two guys german convo everyday, which I don't mind just think pretty funny.
> Ban myself again! For not minding my own biz!


Banned because this is sad. This whole thread is funny.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 2, 2021)

BaamAlex said:


> Banned because this is sad. This whole thread is funny.


Banned because that is nothig but the Truth.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Mar 2, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because that is nothig but the Truth.


I ban you for fake free drinks


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 2, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> I ban you for fake free drinks


Banned for claiming the Title "King Polly Pocket".


----------



## BaamAlex (Mar 2, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned for claiming the Title "King Polly Pocket".


Banned because where is our Freibier?


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Mar 2, 2021)

You claimed it, not me

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



BaamAlex said:


> Banned because where is our Freibier?


You're banned for posting when I was typing


----------



## BaamAlex (Mar 2, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> You claimed it, not me
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Banned because you're too slow xD


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Mar 2, 2021)

BaamAlex said:


> Banned because you're too slow xD


Banned because you're pfp is ugly


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 2, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> Banned because you're pfp is ugly


Banned but he is no Polly Pocket.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Mar 2, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned but he is no Polly Pocket.


At least I ain't no Polly


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 2, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> At least I ain't no Polly


Banned Polly Pocket forgot to quote.


----------



## BigOnYa (Mar 2, 2021)

You're both banned...


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Mar 2, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> View attachment 249562


NO!!! but yes

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



alexander1970 said:


> Banned Polly Pocket forgot to quote.


Banned you for being you


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 2, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> View attachment 249562
> You're both banned...


Banned for also forget to quote.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Mar 2, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned for also forget to quote.


Banned for saying that twice


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 2, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> Banned for saying that twice


Banned for saying 1xPolly and 1xPocket - so I am confiused.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Mar 2, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned for saying 1xPolly and 1xPocket - so I am confiused.


That was you!


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 2, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> That was you!


Banned  - again you forget to quote,Polly !!!


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Mar 2, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned  - again you forget to quote,Polly !!!


You're banned for saying it a 3rd time


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 2, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> You're banned for saying it a 3rd time


Banned for confusing me,Polly.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Mar 2, 2021)

You're banned for not having common logic and calling me Polly


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 2, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> You're banned for not having common logic and calling me Polly


Banned - You forget again,Polly....


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Mar 2, 2021)

No, I didn't


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 2, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> No, I didn't


Banned - Polly......You forget.....


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Mar 2, 2021)

NO I DID NOT


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 2, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> NO I DID NOT


Banned because our Polly Pocket is now a STAR !!!


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Mar 2, 2021)

I'm a shooting star and i'm really bright.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 2, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> I'm a shooting star and i'm really bright.


Banned - Yes,Green and Polly,that´s right.❤


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Mar 2, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned - Yes,Green and Polly,that´s right.❤


Banned for banning the poll master


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 2, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> Banned for banning the poll master


Banned - The Polly King can not be banned.


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Mar 8, 2021)

Banned because your avatar is boring


----------



## BigOnYa (Mar 8, 2021)

Banned for being nobody important...


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Mar 8, 2021)

Banned for being naked in public


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 8, 2021)

Nobody_Important4u said:


> Banned because your avatar is boring





BigOnYa said:


> Banned for being nobody important...





Nobody_Important4u said:


> Banned for being naked in public



Banned because you two are Seppel(s).


----------



## 3DSBricker (Mar 10, 2021)

Nobody_Important4u said:


> Banned for being naked in public


Banned because you're pfp has the banned picture. Wait... You are really banned?!


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 10, 2021)

3DSBricker said:


> Banned because you're pfp has the banned picture. Wait... You are really banned?!


Banned because he begged for it....


----------



## 3DSBricker (Mar 10, 2021)

That's not exactly what happened though but banned because I don't know what saulfabreg is.


----------



## 3DSBricker (Mar 10, 2021)

Okay. I know what happened and what he's like. Well, @Nobody_Important4u, banned because you're banned.
Edit: haha, I can ping him.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 10, 2021)

3DSBricker said:


> Okay. I know what happened and what he's like. Well, @Nobody_Important4u, banned because you're banned.
> Edit: haha, I can ping him.



Banned because.....aw.......nothing important....


----------



## 3DSBricker (Mar 10, 2021)

Haha. Banned because uhmmm because of you I ran out of ideas.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 10, 2021)

3DSBricker said:


> Haha. Banned because uhmmm because of you I ran out of ideas.


Banned for not liking Smartphone/Android....


----------



## 3DSBricker (Mar 10, 2021)

Huh? I love Android! I'm on Windows right now but I love Android!
Edit: Oops

banned because you confuse me


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 10, 2021)

3DSBricker said:


> Huh? I love Android! I'm on Windows right now but I love Android!
> Edit: Oops
> 
> banned because you confuse me



Banned Android is no me Friend.....


----------



## BaamAlex (Mar 10, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned Android is no me Friend.....


Banned because your profile isn't pink anymore.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 10, 2021)

BaamAlex said:


> Banned because your profile isn't pink anymore.


Banned - Frühling,Frühling it will now soon.


----------



## KokoseiJ (Mar 10, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned - Frühling,Frühling it will now soon.


You are banned because I'm happy to see you again!

Sent from my SM-A908N using Tapatalk


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 10, 2021)

KokoseiJ said:


> You are banned because I'm happy to see you again!
> 
> Sent from my SM-A908N using Tapatalk


Banned for Hi,very,very,very nice to see you !!!


----------



## BigOnYa (Mar 10, 2021)

@alexander1970 Banned for still using Christmas emoji's in March.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 10, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> @alexander1970 Banned for still using Christmas emoji's in March.
> View attachment 251045


Banned for not having these 4 + 1 Guys here.


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 11, 2021)

Banned for I have no idea what that means


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 11, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Banned for I have no idea what that means


Banned because you should come here more often.


----------



## KokoseiJ (Mar 11, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because you should come here more often.


banned because spending most of your day in a forum is not healthy


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 11, 2021)

KokoseiJ said:


> banned because spending most of your day in a forum is not healthy


Banned because unfortunately I did not choosed so much "Free Time".....


----------



## keven3477 (Mar 12, 2021)

Banned since its been a while since i return here, and future banning for saying that i am banned because i returned or future banning.


----------



## BigOnYa (Mar 12, 2021)

Banned because, welcome back! And you/us still years later have still not got your/our free drinks from alexander Not even a lemonade! And banned scotty because he liked this before I was even done finished editing it. Lol.


----------



## keven3477 (Mar 12, 2021)

Banned for changing avatar pic


----------



## KokoseiJ (Mar 12, 2021)

keven3477 said:


> Banned for changing avatar pic


Does that make me un-bannable because I never changed my pfp?

*BANNED!*


----------



## iMasaru (Mar 12, 2021)

KokoseiJ said:


> Does that make me un-bannable because I never changed my pfp?
> 
> *BANNED!*


Banned because I haven't seen you here before. :3


----------



## keven3477 (Mar 13, 2021)

banned because i have never seen you before yet you are from 2008


----------



## KokoseiJ (Mar 13, 2021)

keven3477 said:


> banned because i have never seen you before yet you are from 2008


Banned because I have never seen you either yet you're from 2012 ;P


----------



## 3DSBricker (Mar 13, 2021)

@BigOnYa banned because you stole @Scott_pilgrim's pfp.
@Lilith Valentine banned because you forgot to mention someone or quote a post.


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 13, 2021)

Banned because OG banned game just treated the action of banning for the user above your post, unless specified otherwise.


----------



## 3DSBricker (Mar 13, 2021)

Banned because you're probably right
Also, did ANYONE ever expierenced that GBATemp is horrible on a mobile phone as it constantly reloads because ads are so slow. When you think it's loaded and you click like or you type something, the page goes up because it loads embeds e.g. ads and you go to the ads page


----------



## iMasaru (Mar 13, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Banned because OG banned game just treated the action of banning for the user above your post, unless specified otherwise.


Banned because you know the way of the Banning



3DSBricker said:


> Banned because you're probably right
> Also, did ANYONE ever expierenced that GBATemp is horrible on a mobile phone as it constantly reloads because ads are so slow. When you think it's loaded and you click like or you type something, the page goes up because it loads embeds e.g. ads and you go to the ads page



Banned because that reminds me of the days i used to visit gbatemp on my psp xD


----------



## 3DSBricker (Mar 13, 2021)

Yeah I do the same with my Switch but typing is sooo slow


----------



## BigOnYa (Mar 13, 2021)

Banned for bricking your 3DS


----------



## 3DSBricker (Mar 13, 2021)

At least I didn't brick my PC
.....oh wait. I did.


----------



## BigOnYa (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## iMasaru (Mar 13, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> View attachment 251671


Banned for not banning
Double banned for having more than twice the amount of posts than me. :3


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 13, 2021)

iMasaru said:


> Banned for not banning
> Double banned for having more than twice the amount of posts than me. :3


Banned for..........have forgotten it...


----------



## Gep_Etto (Mar 13, 2021)

Banned for being from 1970.


----------



## BigOnYa (Mar 13, 2021)

Banned for sticking your tongue out at me....


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 13, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> Banned for sticking your tongue out at me....


Banned for beeing no longer a Pirate.


----------



## BigOnYa (Mar 14, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned for beeing no longer a Pirate.
> 
> View attachment 251739


Banned for not fulfilling the free drink thing, and then putting Polly in the trash because he complained about it...who do think you are, Scarface..or the Godfather.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 14, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> Banned for not fulfilling the free drink thing, and then putting Polly in the trash because he complained about it...who do think you are, Scarface..or the Godfather.


Banned for .......having free drinks standing around.


----------



## BigOnYa (Mar 15, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned for .......having free drinks standing around.



Banned for bashing @WiiMiiSwitch everyday....Just sleep with him already and get this sexual tension over with already.


----------



## KokoseiJ (Mar 15, 2021)

everyone above me is banned for being from pre-2000. :ROFL:


----------



## BigOnYa (Mar 15, 2021)

KokoseiJ said:


> everyone above me is banned for being from pre-2000. :ROFL:


Banned for being wrong with me, lol
edit: Ban myself for realizing you meant age, lol


----------



## KokoseiJ (Mar 15, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> Banned for being wrong with me, lol
> edit: Ban myself for realizing you meant age, lol


yeah, I should've added quote. now I see it might've been misleading due to context xD


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 15, 2021)

^ Banned for editing your post. We don't take kindly to your type round here.

Edit: someone posted after the person who edited their post. So now I had to edit my post.

New person above me: Banned for having two Wiis.


----------



## KokoseiJ (Mar 15, 2021)

JustJay said:


> ^ Banned for editing your post. We don't take kindly to your type round here.
> 
> Edit: someone posted after the person who edited their post. So now I had to edit my post.
> 
> New person above me: Banned for having two Wiis.


Banned for disrespecting my children!!!!! how could you?!

_obviously that was a joke and I'm not angry at all_


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 15, 2021)

KokoseiJ said:


> Banned for disrespecting my children!!!!! how could you?!
> 
> _obviously that was a joke and I'm not angry at all_



Double banned for using strike through.


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Mar 15, 2021)

JustJay said:


> Double banned for using strike through.


banned for low poly cyberpunk man


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 15, 2021)

Crazynoob458 said:


> banned for low poly cyberpunk man



Banned for disrespecting CD Project Red Based Gods hard work and great art work.


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Mar 15, 2021)

JustJay said:


> Banned for disrespecting CD Project Red Based Gods hard work and great art work.


banned for being a bird


----------



## KokoseiJ (Mar 15, 2021)

JustJay said:


> Double banned for using strike through.


Huh? You're banned for editing your post above then!


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Mar 15, 2021)

KokoseiJ said:


> Huh? You're banned for editing your post above then!


banned for moving out of korea


----------



## BigOnYa (Mar 15, 2021)

Crazynoob458 said:


> banned for moving out of korea


Banned for staying in Australia.


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Mar 15, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> Banned for staying in Australia.


banned for being a bootleg van driver


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Mar 15, 2021)

Crazynoob458 said:


> banned for being a bootleg van driver


banned for gatekeeping the van


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Mar 15, 2021)

CPG said:


> banned for gatekeeping the van


banned for NOT gatekeeping the van


----------



## Gep_Etto (Mar 15, 2021)

Banned for driving a van with gates to keep instead of doors.


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Mar 15, 2021)

banned for pfp


----------



## Gep_Etto (Mar 15, 2021)

banned for STDs


----------



## BigOnYa (Mar 15, 2021)

Gep_Etto said:


> banned for STDs


Banned for humping my leg....


----------



## iMasaru (Mar 23, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> Banned for humping my leg....


Banned for not being banned in over a week.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 24, 2021)

iMasaru said:


> Banned for not being banned in over a week.


Banned for finally someone who knows how to ban correctly in this Thread.


----------



## BigOnYa (Mar 24, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned for finally someone who knows how to ban correctly in this Thread.


Banned for not picking on Polly for days now.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 24, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> Banned for not picking on Polly for days now.


Banned for ...


----------



## iMasaru (Mar 24, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned for ...


Banned for changing your profile picture more often than I..... do stuff


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 24, 2021)

iMasaru said:


> Banned for changing your profile picture more often than I..... do stuff


Banned for being to excited for the new RE Game.


----------



## x65943 (Mar 26, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned for being to excited for the new RE Game.


Banned for smiley addiction


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 26, 2021)

x65943 said:


> Banned for smiley addiction


Banned for having a very nice Evening with Friends.


----------



## BigOnYa (Mar 26, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned for having a very nice Evening with Friends.


Banned for not showing up to your court date.... Warrant issued!


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 26, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> Banned for not showing up to your court date.... Warrant issued!


Banned for not sitting on your Couch....


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Mar 26, 2021)

Banning those not obeying me


----------



## BigOnYa (Mar 26, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned for not sitting on your Couch....


Banned for being caught on camera at the "Stop the Polls" protests..
https://gbatemp.net/threads/post-here-funny-pictures.104156/page-743#post-9417086


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Mar 26, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> Banned for being caught on camera at the "Stop the Polls" protests..
> https://gbatemp.net/threads/post-here-funny-pictures.104156/page-743#post-9417086


I can't just let these GBAtemp Lives Matter things happen!


----------



## BaamAlex (Mar 30, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> I can't just let these GBAtemp Lives Matter things happen!


Banned because i don't get messages from this thread here. It's @alexander1970 's fault xD


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 30, 2021)

BaamAlex said:


> Banned because i don't get messages from this thread here. It's @alexander1970 's fault xD


Banned - Wat is los ?


----------



## RichardTheKing (Mar 31, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned - Wat is los ?


Banned for having a horror avatar - it's seven months too early for that!


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 31, 2021)

RichardTheKing said:


> Banned for having a horror avatar - it's seven months too early for that!


Banned - 7 Weeks.


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 1, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned - 7 Weeks.


banned because this April's Fool filter makes your avatar even worse


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 1, 2021)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because this April's Fool filter makes your avatar even worse


Banned - yours is also not looking so good....


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 1, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned - yours is also not looking so good....


Banned because mine still has beautiful eyes


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 1, 2021)

Noctosphere said:


> Banned because mine still has beautiful eyes


Banned - WHERE ???


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 1, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned - WHERE ???


Banned to the underworld... where you avy belongs


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 1, 2021)

Noctosphere said:


> Banned to the underworld... where you avy belongs


Banned because it is not really clear where who belongs in the picture ..


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 1, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because it is not really clear where who belongs in the picture ..


banned because i don't understand your english


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 1, 2021)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because i don't understand your english


Banned - Better ?
On ne sait pas vraiment à qui appartient la photo.


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 1, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned - Better ?
> On ne sait pas vraiment à qui appartient la photo.


banned because it is an english speaking forum
Learn english or go home


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 1, 2021)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because it is an english speaking forum
> Learn english or go home


Banned because Je ne peux pas, je suis déjà à la maison.


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 1, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because Je ne peux pas, je suis déjà à la maison.


banned for ending page 3663


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 1, 2021)

Noctosphere said:


> banned for ending page 3663


Banned because here it is still 02:26 a.m.


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 1, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because here it is still 02:26 a.m.


banned because I never wrote anything about time


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 1, 2021)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because I never wrote anything about *time*


Banned of course you did.


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 1, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned of course you did.


Banned...
tell me where and i unban you


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 1, 2021)

Noctosphere said:


> Banned...
> tell me where and i unban you


Banned you have nothing more important to do at the moment it seems...


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 1, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned you have nothing more important to do at the moment it seems...


banned


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 1, 2021)

Noctosphere said:


> banned


Banned - Hehehe.....


----------



## saxamo (Apr 1, 2021)

Banned for macaroni


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 1, 2021)

saxamo said:


> Banned for macaroni


Banned for Tortellini.


----------



## 8-Bit-Giraffe (Apr 9, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned for Tortellini.View attachment 255643


Banned for Ravioli


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 9, 2021)

GiraffeMan said:


> Banned for Ravioli


Banned for Cannelloni.


----------



## BigOnYa (Apr 9, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned for Cannelloni.View attachment 257146


Banned for Kraft Mac-n-Cheese


----------



## Vila_ (Apr 9, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> Banned for Kraft Mac-n-Cheese


banned because south park pfp


----------



## RichardTheKing (Apr 9, 2021)

Vilagamer999 said:


> banned because south park pfp


You can no longer access GBAtemp because your icon's G looks like a C - and because you're on Hypixel, you traitor.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 9, 2021)

Banned for having VIP+
(Damn, Richard beat me to it)


----------



## RichardTheKing (Apr 9, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Banned for having VIP+
> (Damn, Richard beat me to it)


Banned for being a Like Lord.


----------



## BigOnYa (Apr 9, 2021)

Banned for Literally being banned from liking...
Damn RichardTheKing is Quick!


----------



## RichardTheKing (Apr 9, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> Banned for Literally being banned from liking...
> Damn RichardTheKing is Quick!


Banned for wearing white undies in public.


----------



## Hayato213 (Apr 9, 2021)

RichardTheKing said:


> Banned for wearing white undies in public.



Banned for Xenoblade 2


----------



## RichardTheKing (Apr 9, 2021)

Hayato213 said:


> Banned for Xenoblade 2


Deleted for hating on a brilliant game.


----------



## Hayato213 (Apr 9, 2021)

RichardTheKing said:


> Deleted for hating on a brilliant game.



Lol just kidding,  I played 400+ hours


----------



## slaphappygamer (Apr 10, 2021)

Hayato is BANNED for kidding around about hours on a game.


----------



## RichardTheKing (Apr 10, 2021)

slaphappygamer said:


> Hayato is BANNED for kidding around about hours on a game.


You are banned for being happy about slaps.
Don't assault others, kids - or do drug patches.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 10, 2021)

RichardTheKing said:


> You are banned for being happy about slaps.
> Don't assault others, kids - or do drug patches.



Banned - No more unnecessary,senseless and useless Polls.


----------



## RichardTheKing (Apr 10, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned - No more unnecessary,senseless and useless Polls.


Banned for confusing me - ME - with a green dildo who got suspended.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 10, 2021)

RichardTheKing said:


> Banned for confusing me - ME - with a green dildo who got suspended.



Banned - Austria is similar to Australia.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Apr 25, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned - Austria is similar to Australia.


BANHAMMERED!!!!for changing your pfp too many times this year.


----------



## Vila_ (Apr 26, 2021)

ngl this feels like an xp farm nowadays...
anyway, banned because too happy.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 27, 2021)

Vilagamer999 said:


> ngl this feels like an xp farm nowadays...
> anyway, banned because too happy.


Banned because happy.


----------



## BaamAlex (Apr 30, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because happy.


Banned because i didn't write stupid stuff on your profile in a long time.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 30, 2021)

BaamAlex said:


> Banned because i didn't write stupid stuff on your profile in a long time.


Banned,I know and I miss it.....


----------



## WaffleRaccoon (May 10, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned,I know and I miss it.....


Banned because basic landscape pfp


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 11, 2021)

WaffleRaccoon said:


> Banned because basic landscape pfp


Banned because RTX off...


----------



## BaamAlex (May 11, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because RTX off...


Banned because you played resident evil and i saw it. With rtx off on your 2060 card


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 11, 2021)

BaamAlex said:


> Banned because you played resident evil and i saw it. With rtx off on your 2060 card



Banned because who is this dreieyed Guy ?


----------



## BaamAlex (May 11, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because who is this dreieyed Guy ?


Banned because bob's burgers


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 11, 2021)

BaamAlex said:


> Banned because bob's burgers



Banned because verdammich,schon too long not gewatched.


----------



## WaffleRaccoon (May 12, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because verdammich,schon too long not gewatched.


banned because you're a cook


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 13, 2021)

WaffleRaccoon said:


> banned because you're a cook


Banned because Waffles are so delicious.


----------



## WaffleRaccoon (May 14, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned because Waffles are so delicious.


Banned because you own a dreamcast and... and...
I DONT


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 14, 2021)

WaffleRaccoon said:


> Banned because you own a dreamcast and... and...
> I DONT



Banned because I do not own the Game "Waffles and Raccoons"..


----------



## Gep_Etto (May 14, 2021)

Banned for having such a colorful signature.


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 14, 2021)

Gep_Etto said:


> Banned for having such a colorful signature.



Banned for beeing a Poodle.


----------



## iMasaru (May 16, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned for beeing a Poodle.


Banned because it's good to see you my friend


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 16, 2021)

iMasaru said:


> Banned because it's good to see you my friend


Banned because  to read from you.Nice to see you again.


----------



## Gep_Etto (May 16, 2021)

Banned because that's not a poodle, it's a shih-tzu. I found him in a shit zoo.


----------



## iMasaru (May 16, 2021)

Gep_Etto said:


> Banned because that's not a poodle, it's a shih-tzu. I found him in a shit zoo.


banned for having a cute-tzu


----------



## Gep_Etto (May 16, 2021)

Banned for thirsting on my shih-tzu.


----------



## iMasaru (May 16, 2021)

Gep_Etto said:


> Banned for thirsting on my shih-tzu.


Banned for being the new guy in town


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 16, 2021)

iMasaru said:


> Banned for being the new guy in town


Banned for having a Cat called Kami.


----------



## iMasaru (May 16, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> Banned for having a Cat called Kami.


Banned because I have no pets T_T


----------



## AncientBoi (May 16, 2021)

Got banned for knowing WiiMiiSwitch


----------



## Gep_Etto (May 16, 2021)

Banned for looking like a Mii IRL


----------



## WaffleRaccoon (May 17, 2021)

Gep_Etto said:


> Banned for looking like a Mii IRL


Banned because funny dog as pfp
Too funny for gbatempt


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (May 17, 2021)

I ban @p1ngpong for messing with the poll lord, the most powerful God in GBAtemp


----------



## Gep_Etto (May 17, 2021)

Banned for not banning the poster immediately above you


----------



## WaffleRaccoon (May 19, 2021)

Gep_Etto said:


> Banned for not banning the poster immediately above you


Banned for being correct


----------



## iMasaru (May 19, 2021)

WaffleRaccoon said:


> Banned for being correct


Banned for Racoons!


----------



## Gep_Etto (May 20, 2021)

iMasaru said:


> Banned for Racoons!



Banned for spiral power!


----------



## WaffleRaccoon (May 25, 2021)

Gep_Etto said:


> Banned for spiral power!


Banned for just joining GBATemp last month


----------



## Gep_Etto (May 25, 2021)

WaffleRaccoon said:


> Banned for just joining GBATemp last month



Banned for joining GBTemp on the 20th day of the month in the year 2020, presumably (given your perfidious nature) at 20:20hrs and 20 seconds.


----------



## Louse (May 25, 2021)

Gep_Etto said:


> Banned for joining GBTemp on the 20th day of the month in the year 2020, presumably (given your perfidious nature) at 20:20hrs and 20 seconds.


banned (reason: brazil)


----------



## Gep_Etto (May 26, 2021)

Louse said:


> banned (reason: brazil)



Banned for never having eaten a moqueca.


----------



## WaffleRaccoon (May 26, 2021)

Gep_Etto said:


> Banned for never having eaten a moqueca.


Banned because you have fewer messages than me. Ha! noob


----------



## Gep_Etto (May 26, 2021)

WaffleRaccoon said:


> Banned because you have fewer messages than me. Ha! noob



Banned for judging your self-worth based on Internet statistics.


----------



## iMasaru (May 27, 2021)

Gep_Etto said:


> Banned for judging your self-worth based on Internet statistics.


Banned because life is becoming a series of 1s and 0s


----------



## BETA215 (May 27, 2021)

iMasaru said:


> Banned because life is becoming a series of 1s and 0s


Banned because of cheating at Mario Kart, you silly


----------



## Gep_Etto (May 27, 2021)

BETA215 said:


> Banned because of cheating at Mario Kart, you silly



Banned for eating all of my empanadas and medialunas without permission.


----------



## BaamAlex (Jun 21, 2021)

Gep_Etto said:


> Banned for eating all of my empanadas and medialunas without permission.


Banned because we don't need any permissions


----------



## Gep_Etto (Jun 21, 2021)

You better not need it, cuz you ain't getting it. Banned for sass.


----------



## Big_8 (Sep 16, 2021)

banned for this:






--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



TheLiamChannel said:


> banned for this:


this is gbatemp when you find away around the ban

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



TheLiamChannel said:


> banned for this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


actually tempbot.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Sep 16, 2021)

BANNED FOR NECROBUMPING!!!!!       HAMMERTIME!


----------



## Big_8 (Sep 16, 2021)

banned for slapping people.


----------



## OneMarvelousNugget (Sep 16, 2021)

Maybe you got banned because this gif is flashing and could cause harm to epileptic people


----------



## Stealphie (Sep 16, 2021)

banned for that disturbing pfp


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Sep 16, 2021)

Stealphie said:


> banned for that disturbing pfp


banned just cause


----------



## Deleted member 568468 (Sep 16, 2021)

banned because I have you on the ignored members list


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Sep 16, 2021)

tsao said:


> banned because I have you on the ignored members list


Banned for making me realize I posted in this thread 3 years ago and having to read my cringe comments


----------



## Deleted member 568468 (Sep 16, 2021)

Banned for making cringe comments


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Sep 16, 2021)

tsao said:


> banned because I have you on the ignored members list


THANK GOD


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Sep 16, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> THANK GOD


Banned for thinking god has anything to do with this


----------



## Deleted member 568468 (Sep 16, 2021)

banned for being illiterate


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Sep 16, 2021)

tsao said:


> banned for being illiterate


Banned for being incorrect. You lose! Good day sir.


----------



## Deleted member 568468 (Sep 16, 2021)

WiiHomebrew+Snes said:


> Banned for being incorrect. You lose! Good day sir.


Banned for fake news


----------



## Stealphie (Sep 16, 2021)

Banned for calling other people's comments cringe


----------



## Big_8 (Sep 16, 2021)

banned for haing a weoid pfp


----------



## NightScript (Sep 17, 2021)

Banned for having a Profile Picture which looks like it can be made in MSPaint.

You are also banned for making a typo on the word weird.


----------



## Gep_Etto (Sep 17, 2021)

Banned for Sonic looking like he's being crushed by the pfp's frame. Let Sonic go!


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 17, 2021)

Gep_Etto said:


> Banned for Sonic looking like he's being crushed by the pfp's frame. Let Sonic go!


Banned because this dog is soooooooo cute


----------



## AncientBoi (Sep 17, 2021)

Noctosphere said:


> Banned because this dog is soooooooo cute



Banned for not knowing the difference between a dog n a cat.


----------



## Pacheko17 (Sep 19, 2021)

banned for being gay as an executive order from Mike Pence.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Sep 19, 2021)

Pacheko17 said:


> banned for being gay as an executive order from Mike Pence.


Banned for even mentioning Mike Pence


----------



## BaamAlex (Oct 2, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> Banned for even mentioning Mike Pence


Banned because there is a green fanta can in your profile picture.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Oct 2, 2021)

BaamAlex said:


> Banned because there is a green fanta can in your profile picture.


I am the King of Fanta
Banned for insulting me


----------



## BaamAlex (Oct 2, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> I am the King of Fanta
> Banned for insulting me


Banned because i don't think so xD


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Oct 3, 2021)

BaamAlex said:


> Banned because i don't think so xD


Banned for talking back to the best Fanta flavor


----------



## Gep_Etto (Oct 4, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> Banned for talking back to the best Fanta flavor


Banned for not actually being Fanta Guaraná but an inferior apple Fanta.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Oct 4, 2021)

Gep_Etto said:


> Banned for not actually being Fanta Guaraná but an inferior apple Fanta.


Shush I am the Mesiah


----------



## Hayato213 (Oct 4, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> Shush I am the Mesiah



Banned for being Fanta Green Apple instead of Mountain Dew.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Oct 4, 2021)

Hayato213 said:


> Banned for being Fanta Green Apple instead of Mountain Dew.


Banned for insults


----------



## Hayato213 (Oct 4, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> Banned for insults



Can I add insult to injury? Nelson Muntz style.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Oct 4, 2021)

Hayato213 said:


> Can I add insult to injury? Nelson Muntz style.


you hurt me


----------



## WG481 (Oct 4, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> you hurt me


Banned for being hurt. Deal with it.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Oct 4, 2021)

WG481 said:


> Banned for being hurt. Deal with it.


Banned because stick and stones may break my bones but words can break my spirit


----------



## WG481 (Oct 4, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> Banned because stick and stones may break my bones but words can break my spirit


Banned for having a profile of a can that could be used to store a spirit


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Oct 4, 2021)

WG481 said:


> Banned for having a profile of a can that could be used to store a spirit


Banned for being even more hurtful


----------



## WG481 (Oct 4, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> Banned for being even more hurtful


Banned for still being hurt.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Oct 4, 2021)

WG481 said:


> Banned for still being hurt.


Banned for rubbing salt in my wounds


----------



## WG481 (Oct 4, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> Banned for rubbing salt in my wounds


Banned for high sodium count


----------



## Gep_Etto (Oct 6, 2021)

Banned because baby don't hurt me don't hurt me no more.


----------



## xX_d4rkn3sss_Xx (Oct 10, 2021)

Gep_Etto said:


> Banned because baby don't hurt me don't hurt me no more.


you are banned for failing to harden the fuck up


----------



## Gep_Etto (Oct 10, 2021)

You are banned for scaring little children into murdering their parents.


----------



## AdenTheThird (Oct 12, 2021)

Gep_Etto said:


> You are banned for scaring little children into murdering their parents.


Banned for scaring parents into scaring little children into murdering their parents.


----------



## Gep_Etto (Oct 12, 2021)

AdenTheThird said:


> Banned for scaring parents into scaring little children into murdering their parents.


Banned for only getting third place at AdenCon. You can do better than that!


----------



## AdenTheThird (Oct 12, 2021)

Gep_Etto said:


> Banned for only getting third place at AdenCon. You can do better than that!


Banned for banning me for not getting first at AdenCon when you didn't even apply


----------



## Gep_Etto (Oct 12, 2021)

AdenTheThird said:


> Banned for banning me for not getting first at AdenCon when you didn't even apply


I got second at Gep_EttoCon though. *ahem* Banned because your signature is an old filename from 2019.


----------



## AdenTheThird (Oct 12, 2021)

Gep_Etto said:


> I got second at Gep_EttoCon though. *ahem* Banned because your signature is an old filename from 2019.


Banned because... what?

EDIT: Nevermind. Banned for making me realize that.


----------



## Gep_Etto (Oct 12, 2021)

AdenTheThird said:


> Banned because... what?
> 
> EDIT: Nevermind. Banned for making me realize that.


Banned for not taking immediate steps to alleviate the problem.


----------



## AdenTheThird (Oct 12, 2021)

Gep_Etto said:


> Banned for not taking immediate steps to alleviate the problem.


Banned for pointing that out


----------



## Gep_Etto (Oct 13, 2021)

AdenTheThird said:


> Banned for pointing that out


Banned for having that pointed out to you.


----------



## AdenTheThird (Oct 13, 2021)

Gep_Etto said:


> Banned for having that pointed out to you.


Banned for being too meta


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Oct 13, 2021)

AdenTheThird said:


> Banned for being too meta


Banned for being the third and not the firsr


----------



## AdenTheThird (Oct 13, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> Banned for being the third and not the firsr


Banned for being the millionth person to ban me for that, and also for not even spelling it right.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Oct 13, 2021)

AdenTheThird said:


> Banned for being the millionth person to ban me for that, and also for not even spelling it right.


No


----------



## AdenTheThird (Oct 14, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> No


Banned for not banning anyone


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Oct 14, 2021)

AdenTheThird said:


> Banned for not banning anyone


No


----------



## Gep_Etto (Oct 14, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> No


Banned because yes.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 14, 2021)

Banned due a long time not being active here...


----------



## Gep_Etto (Oct 14, 2021)

Alexander1970 said:


> Banned due a long time not being active here...


Banned for being born on the year Paul McCartney left the Beatles.


----------



## AdenTheThird (Oct 14, 2021)

Gep_Etto said:


> Banned for being born on the year Paul McCartney left the Beatles.


Banned for knowing which year Paul McCartney left the Beatles.


----------



## Gep_Etto (Oct 14, 2021)

AdenTheThird said:


> Banned for knowing which year Paul McCartney left the Beatles.


Banned for not knowing how to DuckDuckGo things.


----------



## AdenTheThird (Oct 14, 2021)

Banned for 


Gep_Etto said:


> Banned for not knowing how to DuckDuckGo things.


Banned for using DuckDuckGo :/


----------



## Gep_Etto (Oct 15, 2021)

AdenTheThird said:


> Banned for using DuckDuckGo :/


Banned for taking my bait.


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 13, 2021)

Banned because this thread has been inactive for nearly a month


----------



## Gep_Etto (Nov 13, 2021)

Banned because cat pfp. I'm a dog person.


----------



## phatphatz (Nov 15, 2021)

banned for being phat


----------



## AdenTheThird (Nov 16, 2021)

phatphatz said:


> banned for being phat


Banned for being a newcomer


----------



## Gep_Etto (Nov 16, 2021)

AdenTheThird said:


> Banned for being a newcomer


banned for being older than the hills


----------



## AdenTheThird (Nov 16, 2021)

Gep_Etto said:


> banned for being older than the hills


Banned for being somewhere in between


----------



## Anxiety_timmy (Nov 21, 2021)

banned for having a ye ye ass haircut


----------



## Gep_Etto (Nov 21, 2021)

Banned for not working a "hee-ho" into your comment.


----------



## AdenTheThird (Nov 22, 2021)

Gep_Etto said:


> Banned for not working a "hee-ho" into your comment.


banned for hee ho


----------



## Anxiety_timmy (Nov 22, 2021)

Banned for insulting the hee ho gods, HEE-HO


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 22, 2021)

Anxiety_timmy said:


> Banned for insulting the hee ho gods, HEE-HO


Banned for being a Austrian.....


----------



## AdenTheThird (Nov 22, 2021)

Alexander1970 said:


> Banned for being a Austrian.....


Banned for... that


----------



## Gep_Etto (Nov 23, 2021)

Banned for a little bit of this, a little bit of that.


----------



## Deleted member 491410 (Dec 2, 2021)

Banned for dropping a lead brick on a Plutonium-22 Core


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 2, 2021)

LunaDook said:


> Banned for dropping a lead brick on a Plutonium-22 Core


Banned for completely forget about this favorite Thread.
(Thank you for reminding...)


----------



## Deleted member 491410 (Dec 2, 2021)

Alexander1970 said:


> Banned for completely forget about this favorite Thread.
> (Thank you for reminding...)


banned because


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 2, 2021)

LunaDook said:


> banned because


Banned because Time is running so fast,we have December 2nd...


----------



## Deleted member 491410 (Dec 2, 2021)

banned for crab


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 2, 2021)

LunaDook said:


> banned for crab


Banned for already having all Christmas Gifts.


----------



## Deleted member 491410 (Dec 2, 2021)

hhhhhng... mort

b


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 2, 2021)

LunaDook said:


> hhhhhng... mort
> 
> b


Banned for forgetting the Rules of this Thread/Game.


----------



## Deleted member 491410 (Dec 2, 2021)

Alexander1970 said:


> Banned for forgetting the Rules of this Thread/Game.


banned for crab 2


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 2, 2021)

LunaDook said:


> banned for crab 2


Banned for still forgetting the "Banned Game" Rules.


----------



## Deleted member 491410 (Dec 2, 2021)

Alexander1970 said:


> Banned for still forgetting the "Banned Game" Rules.


banned for not understanding that I am banning you for crab


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 2, 2021)

LunaDook said:


> banned for not understanding that I am banning you for crab


Banned for it does not matter which Reason you will use for banning.


----------



## Gep_Etto (Dec 2, 2021)

Banned for Rudolph the Red-Nosed Reindeer's nose being red because he's addicted to "snow".


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 2, 2021)

Gep_Etto said:


> Banned for Rudolph the Red-Nosed Reindeer's nose being red because he's addicted to "snow".


Banned for red Nose because of too much.....Drinks....


----------



## BaamAlex (Dec 2, 2021)

Alexander1970 said:


> Banned for red Nose because of too much.....Drinks....


Banned because too much christmas in your profile picture xD


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 2, 2021)

BaamAlex said:


> Banned because too much christmas in your profile picture xD


Banned because Spongebob loves Christmas.


----------



## BaamAlex (Dec 2, 2021)

Alexander1970 said:


> Banned because Spongebob loves Christmas.


.uoy fo esuaced si rutatsat ym esuaced dennaB


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 2, 2021)

BaamAlex said:


> .uoy fo esuaced si rutatsat ym esuaced dennaB


Banned because my Tastatur is because of Spongebob.


----------



## BaamAlex (Dec 2, 2021)

Alexander1970 said:


> Banned because my Tastatur is because of Spongebob.


Banned because too much nasse Anna xD


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 2, 2021)

BaamAlex said:


> Banned because too much nasse Anna xD


Banned because of Annanass.


----------



## Deleted member 491410 (Dec 2, 2021)

I'm banned for criticizing a moderator. 

Person above is banned for not criticizing a moderator.


----------



## BaamAlex (Dec 2, 2021)

LunaDook said:


> I'm banned for criticizing a moderator.
> 
> Person above is banned for not criticizing a moderator.


Banned because you're out. You didn't ban alex ♥


----------



## Deleted member 491410 (Dec 2, 2021)

BaamAlex said:


> Banned because you're out. You didn't ban alex ♥


Banned for spunch bob in profile picture


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 2, 2021)

LunaDook said:


> I'm banned for criticizing a moderator.
> 
> Person above is banned for not criticizing a moderator.


Banned because you ar not criticizing Spongebob.


----------



## BaamAlex (Dec 2, 2021)

Alexander1970 said:


> Banned because you ar not criticizing Spongebob.


Banned because we two guys against the world because someone is against spongebob xD


----------



## Deleted member 491410 (Dec 2, 2021)

BaamAlex said:


> Banned because we two guys against the world because someone is against spongebob xD


Banned for not eating your brussel sprouts.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 2, 2021)

LunaDook said:


> Banned for not eating your brussel sprouts.


Banned because I already have eaten it.


----------



## Deleted member 491410 (Dec 2, 2021)

Alexander1970 said:


> Banned because I already have eaten it.


Zbanowany za banowanie osób bez bycia moderatorem.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 2, 2021)

LunaDook said:


> Zbanowany za banowanie osób bez bycia moderatorem.


Bannes because Moderator is a hard Job today..


----------



## Gep_Etto (Dec 3, 2021)

Banned because I feel like it. What are you gonna do about it, huh?


----------



## Wavy (Dec 8, 2021)

Banned for banning someone just because you "feel like it"


----------



## Gep_Etto (Dec 8, 2021)

Banned for questioning my tyrannical ways.


----------



## Wavy (Dec 8, 2021)

You are banned yet again for having tyrannical ways in the first place.


----------



## Gep_Etto (Dec 8, 2021)

Tyranny is the best form of government (for the tyrant). Banned for attempting to undermine my authority.


----------



## Wavy (Dec 8, 2021)

Ack. Banned for even thinking you're some kind of authority around here


----------



## Gep_Etto (Dec 8, 2021)

Not "around here" - everywhere. Banned for not bowing to World Tyrant Gep Etto! One more peep out of you and you'll be banned all the way to the gulag!


----------



## Wavy (Dec 8, 2021)

Banned for thinking I can bow while I have a sore back.

Well, _like if I were to do it anyways._


----------



## Gep_Etto (Dec 8, 2021)

Banned because I also had a weak back, about a week back!


----------



## impeeza (Dec 15, 2021)

Banned for been a weeping puppy


----------



## Gep_Etto (Dec 15, 2021)

impeeza said:


> Banned for been a weeping puppy


Banned for being stuffed with cotton.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Dec 20, 2021)

JUST LOOK AT THAT FILTHY BEAST WITH THE GOOGLY EYES!!BANNED FOR GRAND PUPPET MASTERY OF THE HIGHEST OFFENSE!!!!


----------



## Plazorn (Dec 20, 2021)

Ban


slaphappygamer said:


> JUST LOOK AT THAT FILTHY BEAST WITH THE GOOGLY EYES!!BANNED FOR GRAND PUPPET MASTERY OF THE HIGHEST OFFENSE!!!!


banned for being too slaphappy


----------



## Gep_Etto (Dec 20, 2021)

Banned because Pokémon.


----------



## Plazorn (Dec 20, 2021)

Gep_Etto said:


> Banned because Pokémon.


Banned because you have ticks and fleas


----------



## BigOnYa (Dec 20, 2021)

Banned because you used to be called "Puff The Magic"


----------



## AncientBoi (Dec 20, 2021)

Banned because the sofa is wet


----------



## WaffleRaccoon (Jan 2, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> Banned because the sofa is wet


Banned because you're ancient so that means your old.


----------



## Gep_Etto (Jan 3, 2022)

Banned for going through someone's trash and coming back out with a waffle on your head.


----------



## WaffleRaccoon (Jan 3, 2022)

Gep_Etto said:


> Banned for going through someone's trash and coming back out with a waffle on your head.


Banned for making a good backstory for my OC, WaffleRaccoon.


----------



## BigOnYa (Jan 3, 2022)

Banned for not letting go of my Eggo.


----------



## CoolMe (Jan 4, 2022)

Banned for being very large


----------



## Gep_Etto (Jan 4, 2022)

Banned for being too cool for school


----------



## CoolMe (Jan 4, 2022)

Gep_Etto said:


> Banned for being too cool for school


Banned for having a weird facial expression


----------



## Gep_Etto (Jan 4, 2022)

Banned because if you think my facial expression is weird, you should have seen your mom's when I geborked her.


----------



## BigOnYa (Jan 4, 2022)

Banned for being a mother-geborker


----------



## WaffleRaccoon (Jan 6, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> Banned for having a weird facial expression


Banned for being Red.


----------



## Gep_Etto (Jan 7, 2022)

Banned because he is more blue than red.


----------



## CoolMe (Jan 7, 2022)

WaffleRaccoon said:


> Banned for being Red.


Banned for being a redophobic.


----------



## Gep_Etto (Jan 7, 2022)

Banned for wearing red and green after Christmas.


----------



## Norris (Feb 6, 2022)

Gep_Etto said:


> Banned for wearing red and green after Christmas.


Banned for not having the Christmas spirit


----------



## AncientBoi (Feb 6, 2022)

Banned for..... Lemme get back to you on that.


----------



## WG481 (Feb 6, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> Banned for..... Lemme get back to you on that.


Banned for being hesitant.


----------



## AncientBoi (Feb 6, 2022)

Banned for not using mustache wax


----------



## Gep_Etto (Feb 6, 2022)

Banned for wearing huge glasses.


----------



## AncientBoi (Feb 6, 2022)

Banned for Not using a comb


----------



## Gep_Etto (Feb 6, 2022)

Banned because you wish you had my luscious, shiny hair to neglect combing.


----------



## AncientBoi (Feb 6, 2022)

Banned for banning my neglect.


----------



## WG481 (Feb 6, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> Banned for not using mustache wax


Banned for not noticing that my mustache is natural.


----------



## Big_8 (Feb 7, 2022)

Banned for Not being in smash


----------



## WG481 (Feb 7, 2022)

Big_8 said:


> Banned for Not being in smash


Banned for saying Waluigi isn't in smash.


----------



## Big_8 (Feb 7, 2022)

You know the only reason why he's not in smash is because Nintendo hasn't made a game about him. Wario, mario, peach ,luigi, bowser have all had games made for the. Waluigi's taco stand doesn't count


----------



## Plazorn (Feb 7, 2022)

Big_8 said:


> You know the only reason why he's not in smash is because Nintendo hasn't made a game about him. Wario, mario, peach ,luigi, bowser have all had games made for the. Waluigi's taco stand doesn't count


Banned for saying something that wasn't about banning


----------



## Big_8 (Feb 7, 2022)

Plazorn said:


> Banned for saying something that wasn't about banning


Banned for Banning Me


----------



## Plazorn (Feb 7, 2022)

Big_8 said:


> Banned for Banning Me


Banned for being a newcomer


----------



## AncientBoi (Feb 7, 2022)

Banned for being a temp Dragon


----------



## Gep_Etto (Feb 7, 2022)

Banned for being both ancient and a boi. Grow up already, Peter Pan.


----------



## AncientBoi (Feb 7, 2022)

Banned for Not mentioning that I'm Gay also.


----------



## Gep_Etto (Feb 7, 2022)

Banned for not mentioning that I didn't mention that you're a warlord also. 

I guess you really are just like Peter Pan: An ancient being who refuses to grow up, dresses up like a merry elf and has a fairy for a best friend, and who commands an army of lost children who have nothing to lose. AncientBoi Gay Warlord indeed.


----------



## AncientBoi (Feb 7, 2022)

BANNED for getting it right. 

you happy now?


----------



## Gep_Etto (Feb 7, 2022)

Banned because, even if for the briefest moment, you considered getting a Peter Pan tattoo.


----------



## AncientBoi (Feb 7, 2022)

Banned for looking at where the tattoo was.


----------



## Gep_Etto (Feb 7, 2022)

Banned because OH GOD MY EYES


----------



## AncientBoi (Feb 7, 2022)

Banned because you Liked what you saw of my body.


----------



## Gep_Etto (Feb 7, 2022)

Banned because I'm feeling things I've never felt before and it makes me anxious and confused.


----------



## AncientBoi (Feb 7, 2022)

Banned because you've felt it.

and I'm grateful for it. but you're still banned


----------



## WG481 (Feb 7, 2022)

Big_8 said:


> Banned for Banning Me


Banned for banning someone who banned you


----------



## AncientBoi (Feb 7, 2022)

Banned for sticking up for himself. 

Next !


----------



## WG481 (Feb 7, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> Banned for sticking up for himself.
> 
> Next !


Simply put, you are banned.


----------



## Gep_Etto (Feb 7, 2022)

Banned for putting it simply.


----------



## WG481 (Feb 7, 2022)

Gep_Etto said:


> Banned for putting it simply.


Banned for electing not to use an elongated explanation as to prove why I am to be terminated from the platform in which we are posting upon.


----------



## Plazorn (Feb 7, 2022)

WG481 said:


> Banned for electing not to use an elongated explanation as to prove why I am to be terminated from the platform in which we are posting upon.


banned for saying something long


----------



## Gep_Etto (Feb 7, 2022)

Something long.

Banned because I have to ban you instead of just making a snarky comment. Them's the rules.


----------



## Plazorn (Feb 7, 2022)

Gep_Etto said:


> Something long.
> 
> Banned because I have to ban you instead of just making a snarky comment. Them's the rules.


banned because you were in a dog food commercial


----------



## Gep_Etto (Feb 7, 2022)

Banned because u jelly I'm famous.


----------



## Plazorn (Feb 7, 2022)

Gep_Etto said:


> Banned because u jelly I'm famous.


banned because dragons like me enjoy eating dogs


----------



## Gep_Etto (Feb 7, 2022)

Banned because a dog this size would easily slip between your teeth and escape to safety. By the way, you need to floss more. I swear to Dog I saw a raccoon foraging for food between your first and second molars. Yuck!


----------



## Plazorn (Feb 7, 2022)

banned for praying to your own species


----------



## Gep_Etto (Feb 7, 2022)

Banned because there's no way you haven't prayed to Bahamut or Tiamat at least once, even if just to see what it felt like. I'm on to your schemes, @Plazorn ! You and that trash panda living in your mouth.


----------



## Plazorn (Feb 7, 2022)

Gep_Etto said:


> Banned because there's no way you haven't prayed to Bahamut or Tiamat at least once, even if just to see what it felt like. I'm on to your schemes, @Plazorn ! You and that trash panda living in your mouth.


banned because I am a more powerful being than Bahamut, and Tiamat.


----------



## Gep_Etto (Feb 7, 2022)

Banned for boasting and being a liar.


----------



## Plazorn (Feb 7, 2022)

banned because you are named after Pinnocio's weird dad.


----------



## Gep_Etto (Feb 7, 2022)

Banned for not appreciating that this man loved a wooden puppet so much that it became a Real Boy (tm)


----------



## Plazorn (Feb 7, 2022)

Banned for liking old Disney movies too.


----------



## Big_8 (Feb 7, 2022)

Banned for arguing


----------



## WG481 (Feb 8, 2022)

Big_8 said:


> Banned for arguing


Banned for turning on the fun during an argument.


----------



## Gep_Etto (Feb 8, 2022)

Banned for that stupid sexy mustache.


----------



## Big_8 (Feb 8, 2022)

You're unbanned


----------



## Plazorn (Feb 8, 2022)

Big_8 said:


> You're unbanned


You are banned for unbanning someone


----------



## Gep_Etto (Feb 8, 2022)

You are banned for being black-and-white decades after the invention of color television.


----------



## Plazorn (Feb 8, 2022)

Gep_Etto said:


> You are banned for being black-and-white decades after the invention of color television.


Banned because Gepetto from Pinocchio's original concept art was black and white


----------



## AdenTheThird (Feb 8, 2022)

Plazorn said:


> Banned because Gepetto from Pinocchio's original concept art was black and white


Banned for thinking in terms of black-and-white.


----------



## WG481 (Feb 8, 2022)

Gep_Etto said:


> Banned for that stupid sexy mustache.


Banned for denying the power of said sexy mustache.


----------



## Plazorn (Feb 8, 2022)

WG481 said:


> Banned for denying the power of said sexy mustache.


Banned for saying something spontaneous at a weird time


----------



## Gep_Etto (Feb 8, 2022)

Banned for implying there is ever a time not to be spontaneous.


----------



## WG481 (Feb 9, 2022)

Gep_Etto said:


> Banned for implying there is ever a time not to be spontaneous.


Unbanned for respecting being spontaneous.


----------



## AdenTheThird (Feb 10, 2022)

WG481 said:


> Unbanned for respecting being spontaneous.


Banned for unbanning in the 'You Are Banned' game.


----------



## WG481 (Feb 10, 2022)

AdenTheThird said:


> Banned for unbanning in the 'You Are Banned' game.


Banned for mentioning the game.


----------



## Gep_Etto (Feb 10, 2022)

> Banned for mentioning the game.


Banned because I lost The Game. Holy Hell, it's been a long time...


----------



## AncientBoi (Feb 10, 2022)

Banned because you lost


----------



## Gep_Etto (Feb 10, 2022)

Banned because losing teaches us a valuable lesson that we'd never learn by winning all the time: that losing *sucks*.


----------



## AncientBoi (Feb 10, 2022)

Banned because you know we just get up, brush the dirt off, and get back in it.


----------



## Gep_Etto (Feb 10, 2022)

Banned because I get knocked down, but I get up again. You're never going to keep me down.


----------



## AncientBoi (Feb 10, 2022)

Banned because you get up. again and again and again


----------



## WG481 (Feb 10, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> Banned because you get up. again and again and again


Banned for kicking him while he's down.


----------



## AncientBoi (Feb 10, 2022)

Banned for watching me do it


----------



## Gep_Etto (Feb 10, 2022)

Banned for wearing steel-toed shoes.


----------



## AdenTheThird (Feb 10, 2022)

Gep_Etto said:


> Banned for wearing steel-toed shoes.


Banned for not quoting your banee.


----------



## Gep_Etto (Feb 10, 2022)

Banned for quoting your banee.


----------



## AdenTheThird (Feb 10, 2022)

Gep_Etto said:


> Banned for quoting your banee.


Banned for referring to yourself in the third person.


----------



## Gep_Etto (Feb 10, 2022)

Banned because I am in fact the fourth person.


----------



## WG481 (Feb 11, 2022)

Gep_Etto said:


> Banned because I am in fact the fourth person.


Banned for having the extra dimension.


----------



## Plazorn (Feb 11, 2022)

WG481 said:


> Banned for having the extra dimension.


banned because Wluigi does not have any dimensional games


----------



## Gep_Etto (Feb 11, 2022)

Banned because Waluigi doesn't have ANY games.


----------



## WG481 (Feb 11, 2022)

Gep_Etto said:


> Banned because Waluigi doesn't have ANY games.


Banned for insulting Waluigi, who's been trying his hardest to come into the spotlight.


----------



## Hayato213 (Feb 11, 2022)

WG481 said:


> Banned for insulting Waluigi, who's been trying his hardest to come into the spotlight.



Banned for being a Waluigi instead of Luigi


----------



## AdenTheThird (Feb 11, 2022)

Gep_Etto said:


> Banned because Waluigi doesn't have ANY games.


Banned because Waluigi IS, in fact, the main antagonist of that one Dance Dance Revolution Mario Mix game for the GameCube.


----------



## WG481 (Feb 11, 2022)

Hayato213 said:


> Banned for being a Waluigi instead of Luigi


Banned for being a Luigi instead of Waluigi. Waluigi Number One!


----------



## AdenTheThird (Feb 11, 2022)

WG481 said:


> Banned for being a Luigi instead of Waluigi. Waluigi Number One!


Banned for using proper grammar in a sentence involving Waluigi.


----------



## WG481 (Feb 11, 2022)

AdenTheThird said:


> Banned for using proper grammar in a sentence involving Waluigi.


Banned 4 uzing propr gramr in a sentinz involveng Waluigi.
And I ban myself for typing the previous line like a four year old.


----------



## Gep_Etto (Feb 12, 2022)

Banned for pretending to be Waluigi but not saying "Waah!" even once.


----------



## WG481 (Feb 12, 2022)

Gep_Etto said:


> Banned for pretending to be Waluigi but not saying "Waah!" even once.


Banned for banning a Walugi propagandist. WAHHHH!


----------



## AdenTheThird (Feb 14, 2022)

WG481 said:


> Banned for banning a Walugi propagandist. WAHHHH!


Banned for having to be reminded that you are a Waluigi propagandist.


----------



## Gep_Etto (Feb 14, 2022)

Banned for discriminating against forgetful Waluigi propagandists, just because they can't remember their SHAME.


----------



## WG481 (Feb 14, 2022)

Gep_Etto said:


> Banned for discriminating against forgetful Waluigi propagandists, just because they can't remember their SHAME.


Banned for shaming my religion of Waluigism.


----------



## Gep_Etto (Feb 14, 2022)

BWAAHnned because I was stWAAHnding up for you and you stWAAHbbed me in the bWAAHck.


----------



## WG481 (Feb 14, 2022)

Gep_Etto said:


> BWAAHnned because I was stWAAHnding up for you and you stWAAHbbed me in the bWAAHck.


Banned for not being stab proof.


----------



## Gep_Etto (Feb 14, 2022)

Banned because neither was Julius Caesar. I'm in good company.


----------



## WG481 (Feb 14, 2022)

Gep_Etto said:


> Banned because neither was Julius Caesar. I'm in good company.


Banned because you're in a company.


----------



## Gep_Etto (Feb 14, 2022)

WG481 said:


> Banned because you're in a company.


Banned because you're a vagabond.


----------



## AdenTheThird (Feb 14, 2022)

Gep_Etto said:


> Banned because you're a vagabond.


Banned for vagabond discrimination.


----------



## Gep_Etto (Feb 14, 2022)

AdenTheThird said:


> Banned for vagabond discrimination.


Banned for vagabond indiscrimination. If ya love 'em so much, why dontcha marry 'em?


----------



## WG481 (Feb 14, 2022)

Gep_Etto said:


> Banned for vagabond indiscrimination. If ya love 'em so much, why dontcha marry 'em?


Banned for using a pre-school grade insult.


----------



## AdenTheThird (Feb 14, 2022)

WG481 said:


> Banned for using a pre-school grade insult.


Banned for saying that as Waluigi.


----------



## AdenTheThird (Feb 16, 2022)

Gep_Etto said:


> Banned for vagabond indiscrimination. If ya love 'em so much, why dontcha marry 'em?





WG481 said:


> Banned for using a pre-school grade insult.


Both of you are banned for inactivity.


----------



## WG481 (Feb 17, 2022)

AdenTheThird said:


> Both of you are banned for inactivity.


Banned for activity.


----------



## AdenTheThird (Feb 17, 2022)

WG481 said:


> Banned for activity.


Banned for simply banning the opposite of what because you have nothing better to say.


----------



## Gep_Etto (Feb 17, 2022)

AdenTheThird said:


> Banned for simply banning the opposite of what because you have nothing better to say.


Banned for NOT simply banning the opposite of what (what what?) because you DO have SOMEthing better to say.
(nailed it!)


----------



## AdenTheThird (Feb 17, 2022)

Gep_Etto said:


> Banned for NOT simply banning the opposite of what (what what?) because you DO have SOMEthing better to say.
> (nailed it!)


Banned for that. I'm not sure why but I'm sure it's bannable for one reason or another.


----------



## Gep_Etto (Feb 17, 2022)

Banned because everything is a bannable offense in this thread and you should know that by now. Double banned because among the double bannable offenses is not knowing this simple fact.


----------



## AdenTheThird (Feb 17, 2022)

Gep_Etto said:


> Banned because everything is a bannable offense in this thread and you should know that by now. Double banned because among the double bannable offenses is not knowing this simple fact.


Banned for double banning knowing that everything in this thread is a bannable offense and therefore acknowledging that double bannable offenses cannot exist while doing it anyway.


----------



## Gep_Etto (Feb 17, 2022)

AdenTheThird said:


> Banned for double banning knowing that everything in this thread is a bannable offense and therefore acknowledging that double bannable offenses cannot exist while doing it anyway.


That doesn't make sense. If we can double ban people for an offense X, that implies that we can also single ban people for the same offense.

Banned because I bet you haven't flossed today.


----------



## AdenTheThird (Feb 17, 2022)

Gep_Etto said:


> That doesn't make sense. If we can double ban people for an offense X, that implies that we can also single ban people for the same offense.
> 
> Banned because I bet you haven't flossed today.


Banned for challenging double banning, a theoretical concept at most.

I did floss today, as a matter of fact. I'd ban you for that as well but that would undermine the entire point I'm trying to make.

2*x=2(x). It no longer equals x. Double banning someone breaks that rule, as the established rule for this thread is already 0<x<2 (whole numbers only).


----------



## Gep_Etto (Feb 17, 2022)

It doesn't have to _equal_ x exactly, but to be ≥x. If you can punish more harshly, then you can also punish less harshly. If the law allows a  judge to send you to jail for 20 years, then it also implicitly allows him to send you to jail for 19 years and 11 months for the same crime, or for 10 years. The exception to that is mandatory minimum sentencing, but there is no mandatory minimum double banning so it doesn't matter to the present discussion.

Banned for making me type all that.


----------



## AdenTheThird (Feb 17, 2022)

Gep_Etto said:


> It doesn't have to _equal_ x exactly, but to be ≥x. If you can punish more harshly, then you can also punish less harshly. If the law allows a  judge to send you to jail for 20 years, then it also implicitly allows him to send you to jail for 19 years and 11 months for the same crime, or for 10 years. The exception to that is mandatory minimum sentencing, but there is no mandatory minimum double banning so it doesn't matter to the present discussion.
> 
> Banned for making me type all that.


There's a reason I put a > and not a ≥. The moral qualms of a judge sentencing someone to jail are very case-by-case; different crimes serve different punishments, leading to variances in sentence time, parole eligibility, etc. 

This is not the case here, where every consequence is equal to all before it and after it; as such, one ban is the only consequence that ever carries any weight.

And, one ban for you! For a surprising amount of circumstantial and moral evidence that I'm honestly a little envious of!


----------



## WG481 (Feb 17, 2022)

AdenTheThird said:


> There's a reason I put a > and not a ≥. The moral qualms of a judge sentencing someone to jail are very case-by-case; different crimes serve different punishments, leading to variances in sentence time, parole eligibility, etc.
> 
> This is not the case here, where every consequence is equal to all before it and after it; as such, one ban is the only consequence that ever carries any weight.
> 
> And, one ban for you! For a surprising amount of circumstantial and moral evidence that I'm honestly a little envious of!


Banned for tax evasion.


----------



## AdenTheThird (Feb 17, 2022)

WG481 said:


> Banned for tax evasion.


...What?

Banned for irrevelancy.


----------



## WG481 (Feb 17, 2022)

AdenTheThird said:


> ...What?
> 
> Banned for irrevelancy.


Banned for relevancy.


----------



## AdenTheThird (Feb 18, 2022)

WG481 said:


> Banned for relevancy.


Banned for simply banning the opposite of what I said because you had nothing better to say. 

Gee, I've seen this before...


----------



## WG481 (Feb 18, 2022)

AdenTheThird said:


> Banned for simply banning the opposite of what I said because you had nothing better to say.
> 
> Gee, I've seen this before...


Banned for having déjà vu.


----------



## Gep_Etto (Feb 18, 2022)

WG481 said:


> Banned for having déjà vu.


Banned because you know this has happened before, and you know that this moment in time is surreal.


----------



## WG481 (Feb 18, 2022)

Gep_Etto said:


> Banned because you know this has happened before, and you know that this moment in time is surreal.


Banned for fricking with my brain.


----------



## Gep_Etto (Feb 19, 2022)

Banned because you know when you feel déjà vu.


----------



## WG481 (Feb 19, 2022)

Gep_Etto said:


> Banned because you know when you feel déjà vu.


Banned for linking an unavailable Iron Maiden video and getting my hopes up for a rickroll.


----------



## AncientBoi (Feb 19, 2022)

Banned for noticing the unavailable video link


----------



## AdenTheThird (Feb 19, 2022)

WG481 said:


> Banned for linking an unavailable Iron Maiden video and getting my hopes up for a rickroll.


Banned for saying rickroll.


----------



## AncientBoi (Feb 19, 2022)

AdenTheThird said:


> Banned for saying rickroll.




Banned for not going after me instead.


----------



## Gep_Etto (Feb 19, 2022)

You're all banned because the video was available to me when I posted that comment. Try this one instead.


----------



## AncientBoi (Feb 19, 2022)

Banned for banning us all.


----------



## Gep_Etto (Feb 19, 2022)

Banned for resisting my carpet ban.


----------



## AncientBoi (Feb 19, 2022)

like all dogs, Banned for chewing up my [dirty] tennis shoe.


----------



## Gep_Etto (Feb 19, 2022)

Banned because I actually prefer gnawing on the furniture's legs.


----------



## AncientBoi (Feb 19, 2022)

Banned for that too


----------



## Gep_Etto (Feb 19, 2022)

Banned for stifling my freedom of expression and gum scratching.


----------



## AncientBoi (Feb 19, 2022)

Banned for noticing that


----------



## Gep_Etto (Feb 19, 2022)

I notice everything. Banned for underestimating my detective-like perception in a furry pint-sized package.


----------



## AncientBoi (Feb 19, 2022)

Banned for being a pint sized furry package


----------



## Gep_Etto (Feb 20, 2022)

Banned for discriminating based on size and furriness.


----------



## AdenTheThird (Feb 20, 2022)

Banned for being a pint-sized furry package. Again.


----------



## WG481 (Feb 20, 2022)

You are all banned for talking about dogs, because frogs are clearly superior.


----------



## Gep_Etto (Feb 20, 2022)

Banned for not knowing that "frogs" are just French dogs.


----------



## AdenTheThird (Feb 20, 2022)

Gep_Etto said:


> Banned for not knowing that "frogs" are just French dogs.


Banned for being a frog.


----------



## WG481 (Feb 21, 2022)

AdenTheThird said:


> Banned for being a frog.


Banned for not being a frog in some way, shape, or form.


----------



## Gep_Etto (Feb 21, 2022)

Banned because a toad is fine, too.


----------



## AncientBoi (Feb 21, 2022)

Banned for being a dog, that turns into a Frog.

[I'm one of the cars trying to run you over in Frogger  ]


----------



## Gep_Etto (Feb 21, 2022)

Banned for not practicing defensive driving.


----------



## AncientBoi (Feb 21, 2022)

Banned for.. for not Leaping in time. [smash]

awwwh sorry man.


----------



## Gep_Etto (Feb 21, 2022)

Banned for aggravated frogicide.


----------



## WG481 (Feb 21, 2022)

Gep_Etto said:


> Banned for aggravated frogicide.


Banned for witchcraft.


----------



## Gep_Etto (Feb 21, 2022)

WG481 said:


> Banned for witchcraft.


Banned because I'm clearly a sorcerer, not a witch.


----------



## WG481 (Feb 21, 2022)

Gep_Etto said:


> Banned because I'm clearly a sorcerer, not a witch.


Banned for being a sorcerer and not Black Mage from Final Fantasy.


----------



## AdenTheThird (Feb 21, 2022)

Gep_Etto said:


> Banned because a toad is fine, too.


Banned for bringing unrelated animals into the conversation.


----------



## Gep_Etto (Feb 22, 2022)

You're both banned for ganging up on me. You big meanies.


----------



## Digital_Cheese (Feb 24, 2022)

Gep_Etto said:


> You're both banned for ganging up on me. You big meanies.


You're banned because I said so and I am Emperor DC


----------



## WG481 (Feb 24, 2022)

Digital_Cheese said:


> You're banned because I said so and I am Emperor DC


Banned for being cheesy.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 24, 2022)

WG481 said:


> Banned for being cheesy.


Banned because hungry....


----------



## Digital_Cheese (Feb 24, 2022)

WG481 said:


> Banned for being cheesy.


banned bc its digital not physical


Alexander1970 said:


> Banned because hungry....


banned bc full


----------



## Gep_Etto (Feb 24, 2022)

Banned


Digital_Cheese said:


> banned bc its digital not physical
> 
> banned bc full


Banned because I bet you weren't aged for more than a week, if that.


----------



## Digital_Cheese (Feb 25, 2022)

Gep_Etto said:


> Banned
> 
> Banned because I bet you weren't aged for more than a week, if that.


banned because your signature doesn't advertise to 43289623658029347603967034967329873498347 different places


----------



## AncientBoi (Feb 25, 2022)

Banned for.. The spot of orange an not yellow like the rest of your pfp


----------



## Digital_Cheese (Feb 25, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> Banned for.. The spot of orange an not yellow like the rest of your pfp


banned for having a JPEG of a mask and not a real one


----------



## Hayato213 (Feb 25, 2022)

Digital_Cheese said:


> banned for having a JPEG of a mask and not a real one



Banned for being a cheese, lol did someone says cheese.


----------



## AncientBoi (Feb 25, 2022)

Banned for not saying that when getting a picture done


----------



## Digital_Cheese (Feb 26, 2022)

Hayato213 said:


> Banned for being a cheese, lol did someone says cheese.
> 
> View attachment 299565


I am not a cheese! I am a DCgender person >
Banned because I said so


AncientBoi said:


> Banned for not saying that when getting a picture done


Banned for little logixk


----------



## Gep_Etto (Feb 26, 2022)

Banned for banning two people in the same comment for different reasons.


----------



## Digital_Cheese (Feb 26, 2022)

Gep_Etto said:


> Banned for banning two people in the same comment for different reasons.


banned for not being so awesome to do that


----------



## AncientBoi (Feb 26, 2022)

Banned for banning


----------



## Digital_Cheese (Feb 26, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> Banned for banning


banned for banning me


----------



## Gep_Etto (Feb 27, 2022)

Digital_Cheese said:


> banned for banning me


Ban ban banana ban-banana-nana ban ban you are banned!


----------



## Digital_Cheese (Feb 27, 2022)

Gep_Etto said:


> Ban ban banana ban-banana-nana ban ban you are banned!


banned for saying that i am banned in an annoying way.


----------



## Gep_Etto (Feb 27, 2022)

Digital_Cheese said:


> banned for saying that i am banned in an annoying way.


Banned for not appreciating my reconstructivistic single-line poetry.


----------



## Digital_Cheese (Feb 27, 2022)

Gep_Etto said:


> Banned for not appreciating my reconstructivistic single-line poetry.


banned for the poetry sucking


----------



## Digital_Cheese (Feb 27, 2022)

DarkAura said:


> Let's say that this is a game where you make the person who posted before you banned for any reason, as long as others can see it.  Like this:
> 
> Say the person above me is 1337OMG.
> 
> ...





ScuberSteve said:


> You are banned for having a spoiler in your sig.





science said:


> You are banned because you are not an actual Scuber-diver... scuba diver.





DarkAura said:


> You are banned for eating too much ice cream, sundae head.





Linkiboy said:


> YOU ARE BOTH SUSPENDED





Ace Gunman said:


> That's inappropriate!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Talaria said:


> You are banned for carrying dangerous firearms without a license





BoneMonkey said:


> Ace Gunman is banned for being to Acey





Talaria said:


> You are banned for being too slow in posting your message.





ScuberSteve said:


> ^Banned for being a TRAP^
> 
> 
> Not cool. Especially since you mobbed my blog.





Narin said:


> ^ Banned for knowing thats a trap.





B-Blue said:


> ^Banned for having a cute avatar
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Bob Evil said:


> ^ banned for being too retro ...





Minox said:


> ^banned for being thebobevil





Costello said:


> ^ banned for using an avatar hosted on imageshack





ItsMetaKnight said:


> ^banned for killing santa claus





Spikey said:


> ^Banned for not knowing that WASN'T Santa Claus





Satangel said:


> ^ banned for pwning to much





Minox said:


> ^banned for choking on stylus





Westside said:


> ^ Banned for banning someone else.


All of you are banned for existing


----------



## Gep_Etto (Feb 28, 2022)

You are banned for not knowing the rules of this game and necrobanning multiple comments from 2008. Please don't do that anymore.


----------



## Digital_Cheese (Feb 28, 2022)

Gep_Etto said:


> You are banned for not knowing the rules of this game and necrobanning multiple comments from 2008. Please don't do that anymore.


banned bc you forgot it is now twitter 2


----------



## Gep_Etto (Feb 28, 2022)

Banned because Twitter is like Satan in a coma. Totally evil and totally useless.


----------



## Digital_Cheese (Mar 1, 2022)

Gep_Etto said:


> Banned because Twitter is like Satan in a coma. Totally evil and totally useless.


banned because I am Emperor DC so I own you


----------



## Gep_Etto (Mar 1, 2022)

Digital_Cheese said:


> banned because I am Emperor DC so I own you


Banned because that would be slavery, and slavery is generally frowned upon. Plus, cheese can't own property anyway, unless that property is mold.


----------



## Digital_Cheese (Mar 1, 2022)

Gep_Etto said:


> Banned because that would be slavery, and slavery is generally frowned upon. Plus, cheese can't own property anyway, unless that property is mold.


banned because the property is mold


----------



## Gep_Etto (Mar 2, 2022)

Digital_Cheese said:


> banned because the property is mold


Banned for Gorgonzola.


----------



## wurstpistole (Mar 2, 2022)

You are banned for exceeding the maximal signature line limit


----------



## Gep_Etto (Mar 2, 2022)

wurstpistole said:


> You are banned for exceeding the maximal signature line limit


Banned for oppressing my freedom of religious expression.


----------



## Digital_Cheese (Mar 2, 2022)

Gep_Etto said:


> Banned for oppressing my freedom of religious expression.


banned because this is DC Empire and I agree with the signature ban guy


----------



## Gep_Etto (Mar 3, 2022)

Banned because when two people agree too much with each other, usually only one of them is thinking.


----------



## Digital_Cheese (Mar 7, 2022)

Gep_Etto said:


> Banned because when two people agree too much with each other, usually only one of them is thinking.


banned because I lost my braincells so I can't think anymore 
If you want to donate braincells, give them at REDACTED


----------



## Gep_Etto (Mar 7, 2022)

Banned because people who think they have brain cells to spare clearly aren't using any of theirs.


----------



## Digital_Cheese (Mar 7, 2022)

Gep_Etto said:


> Banned because people who think they have brain cells to spare clearly aren't using any of theirs.


Banned because thats exactly why they have spare ones.


----------



## Gep_Etto (Mar 7, 2022)

Banned because that was my point. 

It's like the saying "anybody who thinks they need to see a shrink ought to have their head examined."


----------



## Digital_Cheese (Mar 7, 2022)

Gep_Etto said:


> Banned because that was my point.
> 
> It's like the saying "anybody who thinks they need to see a shrink ought to have their head examined."


banned because i wanted to


----------



## AncientBoi (Mar 7, 2022)

Banned because you wanted to.


----------



## charlengifford (Mar 7, 2022)

Thanks for the information.


----------



## AncientBoi (Mar 7, 2022)

Banned for posting on the wrong thread. lol


----------



## Digital_Cheese (Mar 8, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> Banned for posting on the wrong thread. lol


Banned. No reason this time. Just banned


----------



## Gep_Etto (Mar 8, 2022)

Digital_Cheese said:


> Banned. No reason this time. Just banned


Banned for banning Peter Pan.


----------



## Digital_Cheese (Mar 8, 2022)

Gep_Etto said:


> Banned for banning Peter Pan.


banned


----------



## AncientBoi (Mar 9, 2022)

Banned for not being REAL Cheese


----------



## Digital_Cheese (Mar 9, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> Banned for not being REAL Cheese


banned because you dont have monies from selling NFTs of your PFP


----------



## AncientBoi (Mar 9, 2022)

Banned because I don't even care.


----------



## Digital_Cheese (Mar 9, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> Banned because I don't even care.


banned because you dont care so as a result, you are now cancelled for NFTphobia


----------



## Gep_Etto (Mar 9, 2022)

Banned because your pfp looks like a toddler on shrooms's attempt to recreate an Elastomania level on MS Paint.


----------



## AncientBoi (Mar 9, 2022)

Gep_Etto said:


> Banned because your pfp looks like a toddler on shrooms's attempt to recreate an Elastomania level on MS Paint.




 Banned for telling Digital_Cheese the TRUTH!


----------



## Digital_Cheese (Mar 9, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> Banned for telling Digital_Cheese the TRUTH!


banned for not knowing it was a slice of pizza and a game controller (thought it was obvious but hey me when I was 10 got it wrong).


----------



## AncientBoi (Mar 9, 2022)

Banned for getting it wrong


----------



## Digital_Cheese (Mar 9, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> Banned for getting it wrong


no u


----------



## AncientBoi (Mar 9, 2022)

lol, you just got it wrong again.

Banned for not using the "Banned" word


----------



## Digital_Cheese (Mar 9, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> lol, you just got it wrong again.
> 
> Banned for not using the "Banned" word


banned for not being so magic you can ban without the word banned


----------



## AncientBoi (Mar 9, 2022)

Notttt. dems da rules dude.

Banned for not knowing that


----------



## Digital_Cheese (Mar 9, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> Notttt. dems da rules dude.
> 
> Banned for not knowing that


banned because the word banned was invisible but if you looked further, you found the word banned 23809673826738738563098 times


----------



## blakeana (Mar 9, 2022)

banned for your word salad in that post


----------



## Digital_Cheese (Mar 9, 2022)

blakeana said:


> banned for your word salad in that post


banned for no word called salad in that post


----------



## blakeana (Mar 9, 2022)

Digital_Cheese said:


> banned for no word called salad in that post


banned for not understanding my post


----------



## Digital_Cheese (Mar 10, 2022)

blakeana said:


> banned for not understanding my post


banned for your post being stupid


----------



## Gep_Etto (Mar 10, 2022)

Banned for being a big meanie and calling people's posts stupid. I think somebody needs a time out...


----------



## Digital_Cheese (Mar 10, 2022)

Gep_Etto said:


> Banned for being a big meanie and calling people's posts stupid. I think somebody needs a time out...


banned because you used the word time out. Also, stupid posts exist.


----------



## Gep_Etto (Mar 10, 2022)

Digital_Cheese said:


> the word time out


Banned because time out is two words, stupid.


----------



## Digital_Cheese (Mar 11, 2022)

Gep_Etto said:


> Banned because time out is two words, stupid.


Banned because grammar isnt a big deal on the internet. This is especially the case in a thread like this 1 where it doesnt matter and u just ban people


----------



## Gep_Etto (Mar 11, 2022)

Digital_Cheese said:


> Banned because grammar isnt a big deal on the internet. This is especially the case in a thread like this 1 where it doesnt matter and u just ban people


Banned because it's not grammar, but learning how to count to 2, that's tripping you up.


----------



## AncientBoi (Mar 11, 2022)

Banned for doing it to him in telling him [the dummy] the truth.


----------



## Gep_Etto (Mar 11, 2022)

Banned for supporting my bad habit of bullying people over the Internet. I really need to stop. One of these days...


----------



## Deleted member 587857 (Mar 19, 2022)

-


----------



## AncientBoi (Mar 19, 2022)

Banned for being a hopeful frog.


----------



## Deleted member 587857 (Mar 19, 2022)

-


----------



## AncientBoi (Mar 19, 2022)

Banned cause I don't know gannon.


----------



## Deleted member 587857 (Mar 19, 2022)

-


----------



## AncientBoi (Mar 19, 2022)

Banned cause I don't seem to care much about Zelda


----------



## Gep_Etto (Mar 20, 2022)

Banned for misspelling the name "Ganon".


----------



## AncientBoi (Mar 20, 2022)

Banned for not knowing that I only quoted the spelling from what I saw. So Humph


----------



## Gep_Etto (Mar 20, 2022)

Banned because I banned the wrong person in the wrong order, and feel like taking out my frustration on the last person to have banned somebody - which is you.


----------



## AncientBoi (Mar 21, 2022)

Banned. Just plain Banned.  And royalties to go with it either


----------



## Gep_Etto (Mar 22, 2022)

Banned for using too many emojis.


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 23, 2022)

Banned cus [insert generic reason]


----------



## Gep_Etto (Mar 23, 2022)

Banned for wearing a weird horned mask and apparently nothing else.


----------



## Ahmir (Mar 25, 2022)

Banned for having a signature longer than 6 lines


----------



## Gep_Etto (Mar 25, 2022)

Banned for having a signature shorter than 1 line and a pfp that looks like the face a convicted child molester makes when he hears the theme from Lazytown.


----------



## AncientBoi (Mar 26, 2022)

Banned for being one of those "Lazy" guys from Lazytown.


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 26, 2022)

Unbanned everyone!


----------



## AncientBoi (Mar 26, 2022)

DinohScene said:


> Unbanned everyone!




Awwwwh, party pooper. 

Banned for UNbanning everyone.


----------



## Gep_Etto (Apr 7, 2022)

Banned for banning for unbanning like some sort of ban game cyclotron.


----------



## AncientBoi (Apr 7, 2022)

Banned for confusing me


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 7, 2022)

Banned for being old and ancient

HERE STARTS A NEW ERA


----------



## AncientBoi (Apr 7, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> Banned for being old and ancient
> 
> HERE STARTS A NEW ERA



Banned for saying the truth.


----------



## Gep_Etto (Apr 14, 2022)

Banned because because you spent a whole week without being banned.


----------



## AncientBoi (Apr 15, 2022)

Banned because I love your Gep_Etto face.



Side note* What is that type of dog anyway? Terrier?


----------



## Gep_Etto (Apr 15, 2022)

Banned because it's a Shih Tzu. 

They're loyal, affectionate and adorable, but they all have exotropia and dry eyes, and tend to develop skin problems and cataracts with age, so taking care of them is a little more work than with other breeds, but they're worth it.


----------



## AncientBoi (Apr 16, 2022)

Banned for TMI


But good tmi. lol


----------



## Gep_Etto (Apr 16, 2022)

Banned because I about cute dogs is never TM.


----------



## iMasaru (Apr 19, 2022)

Gep_Etto said:


> Banned because I about cute dogs is never TM.


Banned for I have returned


----------



## Gep_Etto (Apr 19, 2022)

iMasaru said:


> Banned for I have returned


Banned because you should've used a lowercase "i" to better fit your screen name.


----------



## iMasaru (Apr 19, 2022)

Gep_Etto said:


> Banned because you should've used a lowercase "i" to better fit your screen name.


Banned for being a well-known member!


----------



## BaamAlex (Apr 25, 2022)

iMasaru said:


> Banned for being a well-known member!


Banned because you're retired


----------



## Gep_Etto (Apr 25, 2022)

BaamAlex said:


> Banned because you're retired


Banned because your name should be "BannedAlex".


----------



## PabloMK7 (Apr 26, 2022)

Gep_Etto said:


> Banned because your name should be "BannedAlex".


Banned because your dog is staring at my soul.


----------



## Gep_Etto (Apr 30, 2022)

Banned because my dog is hungry and souls are yummy.


----------



## BaamAlex (Apr 30, 2022)

Gep_Etto said:


> Banned because my dog is hungry and souls are yummy.


Banned because i got love in my tummy.


----------



## Gep_Etto (May 1, 2022)

BaamAlex said:


> Banned because i got love in my tummy.


Banned because it's probably just gas.


----------



## Demi-Fiend (May 9, 2022)

banned because youre a higher level than me


----------



## Gep_Etto (May 9, 2022)

Banned because you don't have enough badges to ban me!


----------



## BaamAlex (May 9, 2022)

Gep_Etto said:


> Banned because you don't have enough badges to ban me!


Banned because my level is higher than yours. Get on my level xD


----------



## Gep_Etto (May 10, 2022)

BaamAlex said:


> Banned because my level is higher than yours. Get on my level xD


Banned because I identify as trans-level 9,999,999 and my pronouns are The Master / The Master. Get woke.


----------



## Creamu (May 10, 2022)

Gep_Etto said:


> Banned because I identify as trans-level 9,999,999 and my pronouns are The Master / The Master. Get woke.


Banned for Inappropriate behavior Trolling targeting transgender people.


----------



## Gep_Etto (May 11, 2022)

Creamu said:


> Banned for Inappropriate behavior Trolling targeting transgender people.


Banned because the only time I target transgender people is when I'm playing paintball with them. Also banned because your cat looks like it's about to hurl. What have you been feeding him?


----------



## Creamu (May 11, 2022)

Gep_Etto said:


> Banned because the only time I target transgender people is when I'm playing paintball with them. Also banned because your cat looks like it's about to hurl. What have you been feeding him?


Bull testicale. You are banned for targeting trangender people with paintball.


----------



## Gep_Etto (May 11, 2022)

Banned because I want to ask you if you know the joke about the guy who wanted to eat bull testicles but according to the thread's rules, my comment has to be a ban. So consider yourself banned and asked.


----------



## Creamu (May 11, 2022)

Gep_Etto said:


> Banned because I want to ask you if you know the joke about the guy who wanted to eat bull testicles but according to the thread's rules, my comment has to be a ban. So consider yourself banned and asked.


Banned for asking stuff I know nothing about to troll me. You evil troll, you are banned!


----------



## AncientBoi (May 11, 2022)

Creamu said:


> Banned for asking stuff I know nothing about to troll me. You evil troll, you are banned!



Banned for trolling the troll.


----------



## Creamu (May 11, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> Banned for trolling the troll.


Banned for misjudgement, you are wrong and banned.


----------



## AncientBoi (May 11, 2022)

Creamu said:


> Banned for misjudgement, you are wrong and banned.



Banned cause your wrong is Wrong.


----------



## Creamu (May 11, 2022)

WROOOOOOONG! BANNED!


----------



## AncientBoi (May 11, 2022)

Creamu said:


> WROOOOOOONG! BANNED!



Banned because your mouth is open


----------



## Gep_Etto (May 11, 2022)

Creamu said:


> Banned for asking stuff I know nothing about to troll me. You evil troll, you are banned!


Banned because...

A man goes to Spain on holiday and he pulls all the stops. He buys a ticket to a bull fight. He makes a reservation at a fancy restaurant next to the bullfighting arena where they prepare their dishes with the meat of the bull that had just been killed at the bullfighting show that very day. It's supposed to be an amazing experience. While he's eating, he notices a waiter taking a plate to a nearby table with these garnished balls of meat that he can't recognize. After the waiter delivers the food, the man calls him over and asks what that was.
"Oh, that's one of our specialties. The dish is made with the bull's testicles."
"The bull's testicles? And do they actually taste good?"
"Oh, sir, they're amazing."
"Can I have one of those?"
"I'm sorry, sir, but the bull only has one set. I can save the testicles for you tomorrow, if you'd like."
So the man makes a reservation for the next day, and spends the whole day thinking about how tasty those bull testicles must be. The time finally arrives. He goes to the restaurant and orders the bull's testicles. He eats them, and they are indeed delicious. But he noticed that they were smaller than the ones he'd seen the previous day, and asks the waiter about it. Does the size of the testicles really vary that much from bull to bull?
"Well, sir, the thing is... it's not always the bull who loses the fight."


AncientBoi said:


> Banned because your mouth is open


Banned because so is mine.


----------



## AncientBoi (May 11, 2022)

Gep_Etto said:


> Banned because...
> 
> A man goes to Spain on holiday and he pulls all the stops. He buys a ticket to a bull fight. He makes a reservation at a fancy restaurant next to the bullfighting arena where they prepare their dishes with the meat of the bull that had just been killed at the bullfighting show that very day. It's supposed to be an amazing experience. While he's eating, he notices a waiter taking a plate to a nearby table with these garnished balls of meat that he can't recognize. After the waiter delivers the food, the man calls him over and asks what that was.
> "Oh, that's one of our specialties. The dish is made with the bull's testicles."
> ...



Banned for going to Spain


----------



## Creamu (May 11, 2022)

Gep_Etto said:


> Banned because...
> 
> A man goes to Spain on holiday and he pulls all the stops. He buys a ticket to a bull fight. He makes a reservation at a fancy restaurant next to the bullfighting arena where they prepare their dishes with the meat of the bull that had just been killed at the bullfighting show that very day. It's supposed to be an amazing experience. While he's eating, he notices a waiter taking a plate to a nearby table with these garnished balls of meat that he can't recognize. After the waiter delivers the food, the man calls him over and asks what that was.
> "Oh, that's one of our specialties. The dish is made with the bull's testicles."
> ...


Banned for cannibal posting


----------



## AncientBoi (May 11, 2022)

Creamu said:


> Banned for cannibal posting



don't worry. Banned cause those were my balls!


----------



## Creamu (May 11, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> don't worry. Banned cause those were my balls!


You are banned to oblivion for losing against the bull.


----------



## Gep_Etto (May 11, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> Banned for going to Spain


Banned because once I was the King of Spain.


Creamu said:


> You are banned to oblivion for losing against the bull.



Banned because you mess with the bull, you get the horns.


----------



## AncientBoi (May 11, 2022)

Creamu said:


> You are banned to oblivion for losing against the bull.



Banned for mentioning that


----------



## AncientBoi (May 11, 2022)

Gep_Etto said:


> Banned because once I was the King of Spain.
> 
> 
> Banned because you mess with the bull, you get the horns.



Banned for being horny


----------



## Creamu (May 11, 2022)

All posters in this thread are banned! Be gone! BYE BYE!


----------



## Gep_Etto (May 11, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> Banned for being horny


Banned for kink shaming.


----------



## AncientBoi (May 11, 2022)

Creamu said:


> All posters in this thread are banned! Be gone! BYE BYE!



Banned for only being a level 4. Adios


----------



## AncientBoi (May 11, 2022)

Gep_Etto said:


> Banned for kink shaming.



Banned for knowing it


----------



## Gep_Etto (May 11, 2022)

Banned for having a sideways avatar.


----------



## AncientBoi (May 11, 2022)

Gep_Etto said:


> Banned for having a sideways avatar.



Banned for noticing it. 

To hell with @Creamu , Let's go have breakfast


----------



## Creamu (May 11, 2022)

Enough of the banning. I will have Putin drop nukes on you personally. Get f***ed


----------



## Gep_Etto (May 11, 2022)

Creamu said:


> Enough of the banning. I will have Putin drop nukes on you personally. Get f***ed


Banned because RASputin was the superior Putin.


----------



## Anxiety_timmy (May 19, 2022)

Banned for a lack of oxygen


----------



## Gep_Etto (May 19, 2022)

Banned for Jack Frost.


----------



## AncientBoi (May 19, 2022)

Banned for saying that while I'm eating ice cream


----------



## Anxiety_timmy (May 20, 2022)

Banned for photoshop


----------



## Gep_Etto (May 20, 2022)

Banned for GIMP.


----------



## AncientBoi (May 20, 2022)

Banned for PMIG

er, what did you spell again?


----------



## Gep_Etto (May 20, 2022)

GIMP stands for GNU Image Manipulation Program. It's a FOSS alternative to Photoshop, though not a perfect replacement.

Banned because their mascot is a cute little artist mouse:


----------



## AncientBoi (May 20, 2022)

Gep_Etto said:


> GIMP stands for GNU Image Manipulation Program. It's a FOSS alternative to Photoshop, though not a perfect replacement.
> 
> Banned because their mascot is a cute little artist mouse:
> 
> View attachment 310741



Banned for posting a pic of a cat, when you are a cute puppy


----------



## Anxiety_timmy (May 20, 2022)

Banned for sub 720p framebuffers


----------



## Gep_Etto (May 20, 2022)

Banned for not having a dedicated video card.


----------



## Anxiety_timmy (May 20, 2022)

Banned for using 200 bytes of memory over the allowed limit


----------



## AncientBoi (May 20, 2022)

Anxiety_timmy said:


> Banned for sub 720p framebuffers



Banned for having to much anxiety


----------



## AncientBoi (May 20, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> Banned for having to much anxiety



Banned because of... Wait.. It's me. Never mind


----------



## Gep_Etto (May 20, 2022)

Banned for dissociative identity disorder.


----------



## AncientBoi (May 20, 2022)

Gep_Etto said:


> Banned for dissociative identity disorder.



Banned because... Huh?


----------



## Hayato213 (May 20, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> Banned because... Huh?



Banned for forgetting who you are.


----------



## Anxiety_timmy (May 22, 2022)

Banned for I forgor


----------



## Gep_Etto (May 22, 2022)

Banned for anxiety.


----------



## AncientBoi (May 23, 2022)

you are just plain BANNED


----------



## Anxiety_timmy (May 23, 2022)

banned for capitals


----------



## Gep_Etto (May 23, 2022)

You are just valley BANNED


----------



## Anxiety_timmy (May 23, 2022)

banned for illegal backdoor access


----------



## AncientBoi (May 23, 2022)

BANNED for watching it


----------



## Gep_Etto (May 23, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> BANNED for watching it


HE WAS WATCHING MY BACK DOOR? 

Umm... banned for... something?


----------



## AncientBoi (May 23, 2022)

Gep_Etto said:


> You are just valley BANNED



Still BANNED for chewing up my house slippers.
bad dog, bad dog


----------



## Anxiety_timmy (May 23, 2022)

banned for *no cats?*


----------



## AncientBoi (May 23, 2022)

Anxiety_timmy said:


> banned for *no cats?*



Banned because nope, NO _pussy_ cats allowed


----------



## Anxiety_timmy (May 23, 2022)

Banned for a lack of hamsters


----------



## AncientBoi (May 23, 2022)

I like hamsters. but you are Banned despite. that


----------



## Anxiety_timmy (May 23, 2022)

banned for lacking in ferrets


----------



## Gep_Etto (May 23, 2022)

Banned for being disturbingly obsessed with small mammals.


----------



## AncientBoi (May 23, 2022)

[secretly puts the fences up]

Banned so that you can get your eyes checked


----------



## Gep_Etto (May 23, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> [secretly puts the fences up]
> 
> Banned so that you can get your eyes checked


Banned because you're the one wearing glasses.


----------



## Anxiety_timmy (May 23, 2022)

banned for not liking cats


----------



## AncientBoi (May 23, 2022)

Gep_Etto said:


> Banned because you're the one wearing glasses.



Banned because I oopsed


----------



## Anxiety_timmy (May 23, 2022)

banned because IT WAS A MISSINPUT MISSINPUT CALM DOWN YOU CALM THE FUCK DOWN


----------



## AncientBoi (May 23, 2022)

you're Banned for CAPS this time


----------



## Gep_Etto (May 23, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> you're Banned for CAPS this time


Banned for banning someone for Childcare And Parent Services


----------



## AncientBoi (May 23, 2022)

Banned for not brushing your teeth


----------



## Hayato213 (May 23, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> Banned for not brushing your teeth



Banned for not giving him a toothbrush and toothpaste  . 



For your entertainment


----------



## AncientBoi (May 23, 2022)

Banned because you didn't either


----------



## Gep_Etto (May 23, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> Banned because you didn't either


Banned because I have a large collection of chewtoys with little soft spikes in them and I drool like a waterfall that's about to retire, so I don't actually need a toothbrush and toothpaste.


Hayato213 said:


> Banned for not giving him a toothbrush and toothpaste  .
> 
> 
> 
> For your entertainment



But thanks anyway. You're cool.


----------



## AncientBoi (May 23, 2022)

Gep_Etto said:


> Banned because I have a large collection of chewtoys with little soft spikes in them and I drool like a waterfall that's about to retire, so I don't actually need a toothbrush and toothpaste.
> 
> But thanks anyway. You're cool.



Banned for the large collection, and droooooling over them

And for thanking Hayato213 

.And for cheating by posting 2 answers in one post


----------



## Gep_Etto (May 23, 2022)

Banned because it was one ban and one answer, so I did nothing wrong.

Double banned because you just got lawyered.


----------



## AncientBoi (May 23, 2022)

Banned because.............. um, just because


----------



## Gep_Etto (May 23, 2022)

Triple banned for banning without a proper reason.


----------



## AncientBoi (May 23, 2022)

Gep_Etto said:


> Triple banned for banning without a proper reason.



Banned because I did say for a reason

"Just Because" 

♫ because, because. Because, because of the wonderful things I do ♫ I'm off to see the wizzard. the wonderful wizard of meeeee ♫


----------



## Gep_Etto (May 23, 2022)

Quadruple banned because I said a PROPER reason. Pay no attention to the dog biting the curtain.


----------



## AncientBoi (May 23, 2022)

[hugs you ]... [then *bans* you]


----------



## Dekirai (May 23, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> [hugs you ]... [then *bans* you]


Banned for hugging Gepetto and not me


----------



## Gep_Etto (May 23, 2022)

Dekirai said:


> Banned for hugging Gepetto and not me


*doggy hugs you* *requests belly rub* You are banned... IF you do not rub my adorable tummy.


----------



## AncientBoi (May 24, 2022)

Gep_Etto said:


> *doggy hugs you* *requests belly rub* You are banned... IF you do not rub my adorable tummy.




Banned for making me fall on the floor laughing


----------



## Gep_Etto (May 24, 2022)

Banned because since you're down on the floor anyway, you might as well rub my cute little tum-tum.


----------



## AncientBoi (May 25, 2022)

Banned for.. Wait..  that's Not your belly you're putting up for me to rub! 


BANNED!


----------



## NicolkTheGr8 (May 25, 2022)

Banned for excessive banning


----------



## AncientBoi (May 25, 2022)

Banned for un-excessive banning


----------



## Gep_Etto (May 25, 2022)

Banned for an amount of banning that we don't know if it's excessive or not.


----------



## NicolkTheGr8 (May 25, 2022)

Banned for cuteness


----------



## AncientBoi (May 25, 2022)

Banned for cute pfp also


----------



## Gep_Etto (May 25, 2022)

Banned for wearing a GBATemp mask. You may not get coronavirus, but you'll end up getting a computer virus.


----------



## AncientBoi (May 26, 2022)

Banned for looking at my mask.


----------



## Sneethan (Jun 3, 2022)

Banned for accusing someone at looking at the main photo of the post, which the eye is naturally drawn toward.


----------



## BoxBoy7999 (Jun 3, 2022)

Banned for sneezing and lisping


----------



## Gep_Etto (Jun 3, 2022)

Banned for being in space.


----------



## AncientBoi (Jun 3, 2022)

Banned for running around with your mouth open


----------



## Gep_Etto (Jun 4, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> Banned for running around with your mouth open


Banned because dogs don't sweat, so I have to do that to stay cool in the heat.

Double banned because "stay cool in the heat" sounds like some 80's pop song and I don't like those. Well, except for Depeche Mode.


----------



## AncientBoi (Jun 4, 2022)

Triple Banned for getting it ALL wrong


----------



## Gep_Etto (Jun 4, 2022)

Banned because how can it be wrong when it feels so right?


----------



## AncientBoi (Jun 5, 2022)

Banned for commercializing the Ban game


----------



## Gep_Etto (Jun 5, 2022)

Banned for just three low, low, low installments of $59.99!


----------



## AncientBoi (Jun 5, 2022)

Banned for $59.99


----------



## Gep_Etto (Jun 5, 2022)

Banned for a missing penny.


----------



## AncientBoi (Jun 6, 2022)

Gep_Etto said:


> Banned for a missing penny.



Banned 'cause You Stole the penny


----------



## Gep_Etto (Jun 6, 2022)

Banned for accusing me of petty theft... I mean, penny theft! Which... is... petty theft. So yeah, banned for that.


----------



## AncientBoi (Jun 6, 2022)

Gep_Etto said:


> Banned for accusing me of petty theft... I mean, penny theft! Which... is... petty theft. So yeah, banned for that.



Banned as you stated. Proof that You Stole  it


----------



## Gep_Etto (Jun 6, 2022)

You* can't* prove that I stole it because I already swallowed it! Uh, I mean I swallowed another unrelated penny! Banned for assuming yours is the only penny in the world!


----------



## AncientBoi (Jun 6, 2022)

Gep_Etto said:


> You* can't* prove that I stole it because I already swallowed it! Uh, I mean I swallowed another unrelated penny! Banned for assuming yours is the only penny in the world!



 Banned for swallowing it!


----------



## Gep_Etto (Jun 6, 2022)

Banned because it'll come out the other end in a few hours anyway, no need to make a fuss...


----------



## AncientBoi (Jun 6, 2022)

Gep_Etto said:


> Banned because it'll come out the other end in a few hours anyway, no need to make a fuss...



 Eeeewwww, Banned for pooping it onto GBAtemp's floor! Eeeeeewww 

Security!


----------



## Gep_Etto (Jun 6, 2022)

Banned for calling security when your face is masked like a thief's and somebody's been making a fuss about petty penny larceny. Somebody's goin' to jail and it ain't my fluffy ass! Bye!


----------



## AncientBoi (Jun 6, 2022)

Gep_Etto said:


> Banned for calling security when your face is masked like a thief's and somebody's been making a fuss about petty penny larceny. Somebody's goin' to jail and it ain't my fluffy ass! Bye!



Banned for wishing it


----------



## Gep_Etto (Jun 6, 2022)

Banned because I was sure you'd take the bait about my fluffy ass, butt apparently not.


----------



## AncientBoi (Jun 6, 2022)

Banned for BAD Anticipation


----------



## Gep_Etto (Jun 6, 2022)

Banned for capitalizing BAD and making me think you were talking about Bikers Against Diabetes.


----------



## AncientBoi (Jun 6, 2022)

Banned for bringing Bikers into the convo


----------



## Gep_Etto (Jun 6, 2022)

Banned for implicitly disrespecting Rob Halford.


----------



## AncientBoi (Jun 6, 2022)

Banned for thinking I even know Rob what's his name.


----------



## Gep_Etto (Jun 6, 2022)

Banned because you may not have heard *of* him, but you've definitely heard him.


----------



## AncientBoi (Jun 6, 2022)

Banned for being definitely Indefinite.


----------



## Gep_Etto (Jun 6, 2022)

Banned because there's been nobody but the two of us for one and a half pages of this thread. Doube-banned because I know you scared them off somehow to get some alone time with GBAtemp's favorite puppy.


----------



## AncientBoi (Jun 6, 2022)

Banned. Just plain banned.


----------



## Gep_Etto (Jun 6, 2022)

Banned for "just plain banning" me when "just mountain banning "me would have made for a better photo op.


----------



## BoxBoy7999 (Jun 12, 2022)

Banned for unoriginality


----------



## Gep_Etto (Jun 12, 2022)

Banned because pointing out unoriginality is unoriginal.


----------



## AncientBoi (Jun 12, 2022)

Banned for me likin' ya


----------



## Gep_Etto (Jun 12, 2022)

Banned because it's mutual.


----------



## BoxBoy7999 (Jun 12, 2022)

Banned for no reason.


----------



## Gep_Etto (Jun 12, 2022)

Banned for a very good reason, but I'm not going to tell you what it is.


----------



## AncientBoi (Jun 13, 2022)

Banned for saying what I thought of saying to him also.


----------



## Gep_Etto (Jun 13, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> Banned for saying what I thought of saying to him also.


Banned for not wearing your tinfoil hat. It would have kept me from somehow using 5G towers to read your mind.


----------



## AncientBoi (Jun 13, 2022)

Banned for not suppling me with one.


----------



## Gep_Etto (Jun 13, 2022)

Banned for expecting handouts. I ain't the guv'mint!


----------



## BoxBoy7999 (Jun 13, 2022)

Banned for L + ratio + bozo + skill issue


----------



## AncientBoi (Jun 13, 2022)

Banned for seeing emojis, when there is not


----------



## BoxBoy7999 (Jun 13, 2022)

Banned *myself* for messing up the thread by replying to an old message


----------



## Gep_Etto (Jun 13, 2022)

Banned for using INT as your dump stat.


----------



## AncientBoi (Jun 13, 2022)

Banned for messaging to an old message


----------



## BoxBoy7999 (Jun 13, 2022)

Banned for grammar

(didnt i already do that a while ago??)


----------



## AncientBoi (Jun 13, 2022)

Banned for asking that question


----------



## Gep_Etto (Jun 13, 2022)

Banned because I didn't get enough sleep to day, I'm grumpy, and I need to take it out on someone.


----------



## AncientBoi (Jun 13, 2022)

Banned for not sleeping enough


----------



## Gep_Etto (Jun 13, 2022)

Banned because my blood is 90% coffee and sleeping is for lesser beings.


----------



## AncientBoi (Jun 14, 2022)

Banned as I am 100% COFFEE, but can still sleep.


----------



## Gep_Etto (Jun 15, 2022)

Banned again because sleeping is for lesser beings. The voices agree with me, btw.


----------



## AncientBoi (Jun 15, 2022)

OMfG

Banned for hearing voices


----------



## BoxBoy7999 (Jun 15, 2022)

Banned for questioning other's schizophrenia


----------



## AncientBoi (Jun 15, 2022)

Banned for misdiagnosis, and practicing without a license.


----------



## iMasaru (Jun 16, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> Banned for misdiagnosis, and practicing without a license.


Banned for being a Patron :3


----------



## Gep_Etto (Jun 16, 2022)

Banned for not having enough spiral power.


----------



## AncientBoi (Jun 16, 2022)

Banned for having Too Much spiral power


----------



## BoxBoy7999 (Jun 16, 2022)

Banned for having a normal amount of spiral power


----------



## Gep_Etto (Jun 16, 2022)

Banned for having an abnormal number of toes.


----------



## BoxBoy7999 (Jun 16, 2022)

Banned for thinking 23 is an abnormal number of toes.


----------



## AncientBoi (Jun 17, 2022)

Banned for doing a BAD count. 

Also sends you back to math school.


----------



## Gep_Etto (Jun 17, 2022)

@BoxBoy7999  was banned, boxboy was banned, boxboy was banned!
He's banned for teacher!

@AncientBoi  is banned for not knowing how to spell "boy". Send yourself back to grammar school.


----------



## Hayato213 (Jun 17, 2022)

Gep_Etto said:


> @BoxBoy7999  was banned, boxboy was banned, boxboy was banned!
> He's banned for teacher!
> 
> @AncientBoi  is banned for not knowing how to spell "boy". Send yourself back to grammar school.



Banned for picking on boys.


----------



## AncientBoi (Jun 17, 2022)

Hayato213 said:


> Banned for picking on boys.
> 
> View attachment 314219



Banned for telling him the tooth, the whole tooth, and nothing but the tooth!


----------



## BoxBoy7999 (Jun 18, 2022)

Banned for terrible puns.


----------



## AncientBoi (Jun 18, 2022)

Banned for terrible buns


----------



## Gep_Etto (Jun 18, 2022)

Banned by request of Ivan the Terrible.


----------



## AncientBoi (Jun 18, 2022)

Banned by threat of death by Atilla the Hun


----------



## Gep_Etto (Jun 18, 2022)

Banned because there's a 0.5% chance that you're a descendant of Genghis Khan.


----------



## AncientBoi (Jun 18, 2022)

Banned for knowing it


----------



## BoxBoy7999 (Jun 18, 2022)

Banned for being a patron.


----------



## AncientBoi (Jun 19, 2022)

Banned for NOT being a Patron


----------



## Gep_Etto (Jun 19, 2022)

Banned for being Patron-izing.


----------



## AncientBoi (Jun 19, 2022)

Banned for NOT Patron-nizing


----------



## BoxBoy7999 (Jun 21, 2022)

Banned for running
                                     a joke into
                                                         the ground.


----------



## AncientBoi (Jun 21, 2022)

Banned for looking like you need to be Banned


----------



## BoxBoy7999 (Jun 22, 2022)

Banned because chibi Len said so


----------



## Gep_Etto (Jun 24, 2022)

Banned just because you've had the last comment for three days.


----------



## AncientBoi (Jun 25, 2022)

Banned 'cause I counted 2 days for his comment.


----------



## BoxBoy7999 (Jun 26, 2022)

Both banned for not commenting earlier.


----------



## Gep_Etto (Jun 26, 2022)

Banned for being a Newcomer. It's like hazing, only duller.


----------



## AncientBoi (Jun 26, 2022)

Banned for thinking the same thing I did, to say to him 


Kudos


----------



## Gep_Etto (Jun 26, 2022)

Banned for post-hoc mind reading without a license.


----------



## AncientBoi (Jun 27, 2022)

Gep_Etto said:


> Banned for post-hoc mind reading without a license.



Banned for NOT Seeing the license, that also says "Unlimited Use"


----------



## BoxBoy7999 (Jun 27, 2022)

Banned for being among us.


----------



## AncientBoi (Jun 28, 2022)

Banned for NOT being Among Us.


----------



## BoxBoy7999 (Jun 28, 2022)

Banned for not knowing who Clyde is.


----------



## AncientBoi (Jun 28, 2022)

Banned for KNOWING who Clyde is.


----------



## Gep_Etto (Jun 28, 2022)

Banned because this Clyde doesn't have a Bonnie to keep him warm at night.


----------



## SG854 (Jun 28, 2022)

Banned for being a threat to kids. And no I'm not talking about guns Bonnie.


----------



## Gep_Etto (Jun 29, 2022)

Banned because threatening kids on a regular basis is how you get them to grow healthy and strong.


----------



## SG854 (Jun 29, 2022)

Banned for Barking and Chasing kids down the block


----------



## Gep_Etto (Jun 29, 2022)

Banned because if kids can do that to ice cream trucks, then I can do it to kids.


----------



## AncientBoi (Jun 29, 2022)

Banned for triple postings in a row


----------



## Gep_Etto (Jul 6, 2022)

Banned for becoming *overly* gay at some point. I only just noticed.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Jul 6, 2022)

Gep_Etto said:


> Banned for becoming *overly* gay at some point. I only just noticed.


Banned for having an underscore


----------



## Hayato213 (Jul 7, 2022)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> Banned for having an underscore



Banned for not admitting you are Polly.


----------



## Gep_Etto (Jul 7, 2022)

Banned for fuuuuuuuu-sion


----------



## AncientBoi (Jul 7, 2022)

Banned for using too many u's


----------



## Gep_Etto (Jul 8, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> Banned for using too many u's


U are BANNED!


----------



## AncientBoi (Jul 8, 2022)

Banned R U


----------



## Gep_Etto (Jul 8, 2022)

Y R U banning *Μ? *BANNED!


----------



## AncientBoi (Jul 9, 2022)

Banned for the use of the capital M


----------



## Gep_Etto (Jul 9, 2022)

Banned for using the Roman alphabet.


----------



## AncientBoi (Jul 9, 2022)

Banned for possibly being Roman


----------



## Gep_Etto (Jul 9, 2022)

Banned because when in Rome, do as the Romans do.


----------



## AncientBoi (Jul 9, 2022)

Banned because... Because


----------



## Gep_Etto (Jul 9, 2022)

Because the world is round, it turns me on
Because the wind is high, it blows my mind
Because the sky is blue, it makes me cry
Because I feel like it, you are banned.


----------



## AncientBoi (Jul 9, 2022)

Banned for the long winded post


----------



## Gep_Etto (Jul 9, 2022)

urbnd <-- is that short enough for you?


----------



## AncientBoi (Jul 9, 2022)

Gep_Etto said:


> urbnd <-- is that short enough for you?



nope. This does:

URBND


----------



## Gep_Etto (Jul 9, 2022)

UB


----------



## AncientBoi (Jul 9, 2022)

I B U


----------



## Gep_Etto (Jul 9, 2022)

Ha! That was three letters, mine was only two! I win! I win! Wait, what do I win?

Banned for losing.


----------



## AncientBoi (Jul 9, 2022)

You Won a 1/2 date with me 

Banned if you don't pay your half of the date 


 jk


----------



## Gep_Etto (Jul 9, 2022)

Banned because I never pay for my half. I pay for your half and you pay for mine.


----------



## AncientBoi (Jul 9, 2022)

ok. Let's go to Mickey Deez 

Banned for not including drinky poo's


----------



## Gep_Etto (Jul 9, 2022)

Banned for calling Macaroonald's "Mickey Deez".


----------



## AncientBoi (Jul 9, 2022)

Banned for us BOTH getting it wrong


----------



## Gep_Etto (Jul 10, 2022)

Banned because Meat Patty Emperor, Minessota Cooked Fowl and Welma's are better anyway.


----------



## AncientBoi (Jul 10, 2022)

Banned because I haven't the slightest idea of what you just typed


----------



## Gep_Etto (Jul 10, 2022)

Well, a patty can also be called a burger. "State Way-to-prepare-food Bird" should be self-explanatory. And how many fast food chains do you know that are called by a woman's name starting with W?

Banned for making me explain a joke.


----------



## AncientBoi (Jul 10, 2022)

Gep_Etto said:


> Well, a patty can also be called a burger. "State Way-to-prepare-food Bird" should be self-explanatory. And how many fast food chains do you know that are called by a woman's name starting with W?
> 
> Banned for making me explain a joke.



Banned for confusing me


----------



## Gep_Etto (Jul 12, 2022)

Banned because Confusion is one of the worst Psychic-type moves in Pokémon.


----------



## AncientBoi (Jul 13, 2022)

Banned because I don't like Pokemon.


----------



## Gep_Etto (Jul 13, 2022)

Banned because that explains why you'd use Confusion


----------



## AncientBoi (Jul 13, 2022)

Banned for getting me even More confused. 

[calls my mommie]


----------



## Gep_Etto (Jul 13, 2022)

Banned because confusion will be your epitaph, and also because your mommie is still asleep. (Yes, I went there)


----------



## AncientBoi (Jul 13, 2022)

Banned you for being a narcomaniac


----------



## Gep_Etto (Jul 13, 2022)

Dogs will hump a chair leg like it's Doggie Scarlett Johansson and you're surprised at _that_?

Banned because the world is all kinds of fucked up that we don't even imagine until it's too late.


----------



## AncientBoi (Jul 13, 2022)

[Bans myself for loving a good friend]


----------



## Gep_Etto (Jul 13, 2022)

Banned in the name of the moon looooove


----------



## AncientBoi (Jul 13, 2022)

Banned for the strikeouts


----------



## Digital_Cheese (Jul 15, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> Banned for the strikeouts


banned because you are too old


----------



## AncientBoi (Jul 15, 2022)

Digital_Cheese said:


> banned because you are too old



Banned because I said so, youngster.


----------



## turtle1 (Jul 29, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> Banned because I said so, youngster.


Banned for no reason.


----------



## AncientBoi (Jul 29, 2022)

turtle1 said:


> Banned for no reason.



Banned for, a reason


----------



## turtle1 (Jul 29, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> Banned for, a reason


banned for being banned for no reason


----------



## AncientBoi (Jul 29, 2022)

Banned for banning With No Reason


----------



## turtle1 (Jul 29, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> Banned for banning With No Reason


banned for banned for being banned for no reason


----------



## AncientBoi (Jul 29, 2022)

Just plain BANNED


----------



## turtle1 (Jul 29, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> Just plain BANNED


banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for h


----------



## turtle1 (Jul 29, 2022)

Imagine being banned


----------



## AncientBoi (Jul 29, 2022)

turtle1 said:


> banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for being banned for h



You're Banned for this,
You're Banned for that,

Oh, and you're Banned for the "Other" thing


----------



## turtle1 (Jul 29, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> You're Banned for this,
> You're Banned for that,
> 
> Oh, and you're Banned for the "Other" thing


That's What Your banned for


----------



## AncientBoi (Jul 29, 2022)

turtle1 said:


> That's What Your banned for



Then we are both "BANNED" lol


----------



## turtle1 (Jul 29, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> Then we are both "BANNED" lol


Yeah... Imagine NOT being banned lol


----------



## AncientBoi (Jul 29, 2022)

yea. Let us go to the Pub n enjoy our Being BANNED


----------



## turtle1 (Jul 29, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> yea. Let us go to the Pub n enjoy our Being BANNED


Y E S   i will order beer and leave drunk and fall asleep the sidewalk


----------



## leon315 (Jul 30, 2022)

DarkAura said:


> Let's say that this is a game where you make the person who posted before you banned for any reason, as long as others can see it.  Like this:
> 
> Say the person above me is 1337OMG.
> 
> ...


i dont get it, what does 1337OMG mean?


----------



## turtle1 (Jul 30, 2022)

leon315 said:


> i dont get it, what does 1337OMG mean?


Your banned for asking a question


----------



## AncientBoi (Jul 30, 2022)

turtle1 said:


> Your banned for asking a question



You're Banned for answering the question


----------



## turtle1 (Jul 30, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> You're Banned for answering the question


Your already banned?


----------



## AncientBoi (Jul 30, 2022)

turtle1 said:


> Your already banned?


Of course I'm banned. duh.

Banned for not remembering I was banned.


----------



## turtle1 (Jul 30, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> Of course I'm banned. duh.
> 
> Banned for not remembering I was banned.


banned for being banned


----------



## AncientBoi (Jul 30, 2022)

turtle1 said:


> banned for being banned



LoL

Banned to the abys


----------



## turtle1 (Jul 30, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> LoL
> 
> Banned to the abys


----------



## AncientBoi (Jul 30, 2022)

turtle1 said:


>





Banned for...

Just banned.


----------



## turtle1 (Jul 30, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> Banned for...
> 
> Just banned.


Everyone is banned  END OF THREAD...


----------



## AncientBoi (Jul 30, 2022)

Banned fir trying to end the thread


----------



## Gep_Etto (Jul 30, 2022)

Banned because all things must end. Except for this thread, apparently.


----------



## AncientBoi (Jul 31, 2022)

Gep_Etto said:


> Banned because all things must end. Except for this thread, apparently.



Banned for being away from this thread, for a while.


----------



## Gep_Etto (Jul 31, 2022)

Banned because I was enjoying a well-earned vacation stuffing my face with shellfish and caipirinhas and pretending that the Internet doesn't exist except for Spotify.


----------



## AncientBoi (Jul 31, 2022)

Banned 'cause you made me cry 

lol


----------



## Gep_Etto (Jul 31, 2022)

Banned because your tears are raining on my parade.


----------



## AncientBoi (Aug 1, 2022)

Banned because your Parade got rained on


----------



## Gep_Etto (Aug 1, 2022)

Banned because next time I go to a Pride parade, I'm taking a squirt gun and if I see you there... well, all I'm saying is don't wear leather.


----------



## AncientBoi (Aug 1, 2022)

BANNED for threatening me with a water gun! [puts on my leather suit]


----------



## Gep_Etto (Aug 1, 2022)

Banned because I said "squirt gun", not "water gun". There are so many liquids you can fill those up with other than water... *looks at your leather suit with a very faint smile on his lips*


----------



## AncientBoi (Aug 1, 2022)

Banned for correcting me 

 Looking at me?

*[Runs]*


----------



## Gep_Etto (Aug 1, 2022)

Banned because you can run but you can't hide


----------



## AncientBoi (Aug 1, 2022)

Banned because you forced me to FLY then

[proceeds to take Reds, Whites and 2 little BLUE pills]

[then lights up a joint]


----------



## Gep_Etto (Aug 1, 2022)

See, you think you do a good job hiding your true identity, but the Peter Pan stuff just keeps popping up. So you can FLY, huh? Maybe in the direction of that second star to the right and then straight on until morning light?

I'm onto you, man. If I catch you trying to pawn of Captain Hook's pocket watch for some more of those patriotic pills, I'm going to the media with this story!

BANNED for being an illegal immigrant from Never Never Land!


----------



## AncientBoi (Aug 2, 2022)

Banned for a nice try.

But NO cigar


----------



## Gep_Etto (Aug 3, 2022)

Good, cigars are bad for your lungs. Banned because maybe you wear that mask because you smoked too many cigars when you were a kid.


----------



## AncientBoi (Aug 3, 2022)

Gep_Etto said:


> Good, cigars are bad for your lungs. Banned because maybe you wear that mask because you smoked too many cigars when you were a kid.



True, but cigars is a symbol of what it really was I smoked. 

Banned for not knowing this.


----------



## Gep_Etto (Aug 3, 2022)

Banned because you didn't think of the children.


----------



## AncientBoi (Aug 3, 2022)

Banned because the children didn't think about me. 

thus, your fault.


----------



## Gep_Etto (Aug 3, 2022)

Banned because of course they did, they're your ancient boy warband.


----------



## AncientBoi (Aug 4, 2022)

Banned because I don't want any Noisey Kiddie Warband. 

nor silent ones either. they also tend to get into trouble somehow. lol


 Thank god I'm gay and don't have to worry about Kids. Yuk.


----------



## Gep_Etto (Aug 4, 2022)

Banned because you can still have dogs and they're basically kids who never grow up. Which, again, leads us back to Peter Pan. Just admit you're him and we can all move on.


----------



## AncientBoi (Aug 4, 2022)

[moves on]

but still *BANS* you


----------



## Gep_Etto (Aug 5, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> [moves on]
> 
> but still *BANS* you


Banned because two of your smiley faces are just pretending to find it funny.


----------



## AncientBoi (Aug 5, 2022)

LoL,

Banned for bustin Deez Nutz about it.


----------



## turtle1 (Aug 5, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> True, but cigars is a symbol of what it really was I smoked.
> 
> Banned for not knowing this.


banned for im tired


----------



## Gep_Etto (Aug 5, 2022)

Banned because how does a turtle get tired? Did you eat a whole portion of lettuce all by yourself?


----------



## AncientBoi (Aug 6, 2022)

Banned for not eating Lettuce.


----------



## Gep_Etto (Aug 6, 2022)

Banned because I eat things that eat lettuce.


----------



## AncientBoi (Aug 6, 2022)

Banned because that was weird to say.


----------



## Gep_Etto (Aug 6, 2022)

Lettuce not dwell on that. Banned for dwelling in it anyway.


----------



## AncientBoi (Aug 6, 2022)

Banned because I Will Do Well despite not


----------



## Gep_Etto (Aug 6, 2022)

Banned because I WILL SURVIVE


----------



## AncientBoi (Aug 6, 2022)

Banned for Surviving

And for not offering me a drink as well.


----------



## Gep_Etto (Aug 7, 2022)

Banned On The Run, by Paul McCartney and the Bans


----------



## AncientBoi (Aug 7, 2022)

Banned for a wonderful choice


----------



## Gep_Etto (Aug 11, 2022)

Banned for having good taste.


----------



## AncientBoi (Aug 11, 2022)

[licks on you]

Banned for tasting like dog! 

bad dog bad dog


----------



## Gep_Etto (Aug 12, 2022)

Banned because if you were Korean, you'd have loved it.


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 12, 2022)

Gep_Etto said:


> Banned because if you were Korean, you'd have loved it.


beanned because dog


----------



## Gep_Etto (Aug 12, 2022)

Banned because your cat's name is Zelda. I once had a milk cow named Zelda. Strong Zebu breed. She was delicious.


----------



## AncientBoi (Aug 12, 2022)

Banned for Not milking the cow before eating it.

[eats a cheese burger [no pickle] in wait for response]


----------



## Gep_Etto (Aug 12, 2022)

Banned for no pickle. What are we now, savages?


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 12, 2022)

Gep_Etto said:


> Banned for having good taste.





Gep_Etto said:


> Banned because you didn't think of the children.


banned for not celebrating either first post on page #3700 nor post #74000


----------



## Gep_Etto (Aug 12, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> banned for not celebrating either first post on page #3700 nor post #74000


Banned for putting way too much effort into a ban.


----------



## AncientBoi (Aug 13, 2022)

Banned because I'm the one whom puts way too much effort into a ban.


----------



## Gep_Etto (Aug 14, 2022)

Banned because you put way too much effort into pickles.


----------



## AncientBoi (Aug 14, 2022)

Banned for even mentioning Pickles. Yuk


----------



## Gep_Etto (Aug 15, 2022)

Banned for your obsession with p*ckles that obviously stems from some weird childhood trauma.


----------



## AncientBoi (Aug 15, 2022)

LoL,

Banned for lying about Whose the one Infatuated with Pickles.

Especially when it isn't even National Pickle day


----------



## Gep_Etto (Aug 15, 2022)

Banned for living somewhere that has a national pickle day. Unless it also has a national curry day or a national moqueca day to balance it out. In that case, you're just banned.


----------



## AncientBoi (Aug 16, 2022)

Banned for OVERLY banning me.


----------



## Gep_Etto (Aug 16, 2022)

Banned for being so darn bannable


----------



## Gep_Etto (Sep 2, 2022)

Everyone in this thread, especially @AncientBoi , is banned for not banning me in two weeks. That means I win the You Are Banned Game, right?


----------



## AncientBoi (Sep 2, 2022)

Gep_Etto said:


> Everyone in this thread, especially @AncientBoi , is banned for not banning me in two weeks. That means I win the You Are Banned Game, right?



WRONG. You my dear fellow, are BANNED for Thinking you've won.


----------



## Gep_Etto (Sep 2, 2022)

oh nooooo 

Banned for RUINING MY DAY


----------



## AncientBoi (Sep 2, 2022)

BANNED for ruining the day of days


----------



## Gep_Etto (Sep 2, 2022)

Banned for ruining the gay of gays. Whatever that means.


----------



## AncientBoi (Sep 2, 2022)

Banned for being Nutz


----------



## Gep_Etto (Sep 2, 2022)

Banned because when people put their hands down my pants, they often feel nuts.


----------



## AncientBoi (Sep 2, 2022)

Banned cause you forgot to mention that they were quite 'airy


----------



## Gep_Etto (Sep 2, 2022)

Nah, they're only airy when I'm going commando.

Banned because dogs ain't 'airy, they're f'rry.


----------



## AncientBoi (Sep 2, 2022)

Banned for making me laugh so hard on that one.


----------



## Gep_Etto (Sep 2, 2022)

Banned because if I cracked you up, then my work here is done. *flies off like a superhero*


----------



## AncientBoi (Sep 2, 2022)

Banned for flying off, without saying good bye


----------



## Gep_Etto (Sep 3, 2022)

Banned because I'd have said good bye but it turns out that when you fly fast a bunch of bugs get squashed against your face and I ain't opening my mouth in these conditions. Superman never said he had this problem...


----------



## AncientBoi (Sep 3, 2022)

Banned because you lied. You did Not say good bye. The shame of it all.


----------



## Gep_Etto (Sep 3, 2022)

Banned for making me listen to "Time To Say Goodbye" on a loop.


----------



## AncientBoi (Sep 3, 2022)

Banned for replying again to "Time To Say Goodbye" on a loop.


----------



## Gep_Etto (Sep 4, 2022)

Banned to..... say good bye
Paesi che non ho mai
Veduto e vissuto con te
Adesso sì li vivrò
Con te partirò
Su navi per mari
Che, io lo so
No, no, non esistono più
You're banned to say goodbye...


----------



## AncientBoi (Sep 4, 2022)

Banned for..... all that you said. Cause I ain't typing all that.


----------



## Gep_Etto (Sep 5, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> Banned for..... all that you said. Cause I ain't typing all that.


Huh, I just clicked a button that said "reply" and all that you said just magically appeared in my comment box. How about that?

Banned for being such an "AncientBoi" that modern technology disturbs and confuses you.


----------



## AncientBoi (Sep 5, 2022)

Banned for confusing and disturbing me


----------



## Gep_Etto (Sep 5, 2022)

Banned because I can't help it if I have that effect on people.


----------



## AncientBoi (Sep 5, 2022)

Banned for being such a kind and loving person.


----------



## Gep_Etto (Sep 5, 2022)

Aww, thank you! Banned for getting me to drop my guard so easily.


----------



## sombrerosonic (Sep 16, 2022)

Banned because you let your guard down


----------



## trepp0 (Sep 16, 2022)

*YOU ARE BANNED BECUASE ANIME PFP*


----------



## Gep_Etto (Sep 16, 2022)

Banned. U mad?


----------



## sombrerosonic (Sep 16, 2022)

Banned for trolling


----------



## Gep_Etto (Sep 16, 2022)

Banned for not paying my toll before crossing my bridge. How's a troll supposed to make an honest living these days when people just sneak past?


----------



## sombrerosonic (Sep 16, 2022)

Banned for making people pay to cross your bridge without putting that on your taxes


----------



## trepp0 (Sep 16, 2022)

Banned because amd gpu


----------



## sombrerosonic (Sep 16, 2022)

banned for being an intel lover


----------



## Gep_Etto (Sep 16, 2022)

Banned for not using an abacus as a CPU, like in the Good Old Days(TM)


----------



## Shape (Sep 16, 2022)

Banned, for being *chronically late,* since *1988.*


----------



## Gep_Etto (Sep 16, 2022)

Banned because coming late is better than coming early and the party doesn't start 'til I walk in.


----------



## Shape (Sep 16, 2022)

Gep_Etto said:


> Banned because coming late is better than coming early and the party doesn't start 'til I walk in.


Banned for not showing up early to help set up the party.


----------



## sombrerosonic (Sep 16, 2022)

Shape said:


> Banned for not showing up early to help set up the party.


Banned for not defining witch shape you are


----------



## Gep_Etto (Sep 16, 2022)

Banned because the Sonic in your pfp is not wearing, holding or even standing near a sombrero.


----------



## sombrerosonic (Sep 16, 2022)

Banned for being late


----------



## Gep_Etto (Sep 16, 2022)

Banned for being late in banning me for being late. @Shape did it on this very page like an hour ago.


----------



## sombrerosonic (Sep 16, 2022)

banned for bringing up a ban on the same page.......


----------



## Shape (Sep 17, 2022)

Banned for answering your own question, "which shape", and then totally missing the answer, "witch shape."


----------



## Gep_Etto (Sep 17, 2022)

Banned for using a banner on your sig that should be on the label of an energy drink can.


----------



## AncientBoi (Sep 19, 2022)

sombrerosonic said:


> Banned because you let your guard down



Banned for having your guard up 

Security!


----------



## sombrerosonic (Sep 19, 2022)

Banned for being a warlord, POLICE POLICE!!!


----------



## AncientBoi (Sep 19, 2022)

sombrerosonic said:


> Banned for being a warlord, POLICE POLICE!!!


 And a Gay one at that.

Banned for not noticing it.


----------



## sombrerosonic (Sep 19, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> And a Gay one at that.
> 
> Banned for not noticing it.


Banned for being Too slow for me


----------



## AncientBoi (Sep 19, 2022)

sombrerosonic said:


> Banned for being Too slow for me



I'm old. Duh. 

Banned for not noticing that either.


----------



## Randqalan (Sep 19, 2022)

Banned for just being Me.


----------



## AncientBoi (Sep 19, 2022)

Banning you for just being You also


----------



## Gep_Etto (Sep 19, 2022)

Banned for not being yourself even though everybody else is taken.


----------



## Randqalan (Sep 19, 2022)

Gep_Etto said:


> Banned for not being yourself even though everybody else is taken.


Or revoked. I am always in not class.


----------



## AncientBoi (Sep 19, 2022)

Randqalan said:


> Or revoked. I am always in not class.



Banned as I call your teacher, and tell 'em where you are


----------



## Randqalan (Sep 19, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> Banned as I call your teacher, and tell 'em where you are


DAMN 54 Year in school. I really should graduate sometime soon.


----------



## Gep_Etto (Sep 19, 2022)

Randqalan said:


> DAMN 54 Year in school. I really should graduate sometime soon.


Banned because at this rate, by the time you graduate we'll be almost at the next Breaking of the World.


----------



## Randqalan (Sep 19, 2022)

Gep_Etto said:


> Banned because at this rate, by the time you graduate we'll be almost at the next Breaking of the World.


What you talking about I lived thru dino pirod. I will servive a collision of contents again.


----------



## Gep_Etto (Sep 19, 2022)

Randqalan said:


> What you talking about I lived thru dino pirod. I will servive a collision of contents again.


Banned because those things can harm me and they sure don't act like Barney...


----------



## Randqalan (Sep 19, 2022)

Gep_Etto said:


> Banned because those things can harm me and they sure don't act like Barney...


Damn maybe you should be ban Demon got you.


----------



## Gep_Etto (Sep 19, 2022)

Banned because that big purple lunk thinks you're his dinner, not his friend.


----------



## Randqalan (Sep 19, 2022)

Ok everyone ban for taking so Damn long to add to ban list.


----------



## Shape (Sep 19, 2022)

Banned for showing weakness. _Any sign of weakness._


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 19, 2022)

Shape said:


> Banned for showing weakness. _Any sign of weakness._



Banned because you have awakened an ancient Enemy...


----------



## Randqalan (Sep 19, 2022)

Shape said:


> Banned for showing weakness. _Any sign of weakness._


Well ban the strong. because they're the strong.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 19, 2022)

Randqalan said:


> Well ban the strong. because they're the strong.



Banned because you taunted the ancient enemy.....


----------



## Randqalan (Sep 19, 2022)

Alexander1970 said:


> Banned because you taunted the ancient enemy.....


Me myself and who now? Duhh what was I saying.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 19, 2022)

Randqalan said:


> Me myself and who now? Duhh what was I saying.


Banned - You forget the Banned Quote....so you will burn in Hell.......ell.......ell.......har har har harrrr....


----------



## Randqalan (Sep 19, 2022)

Alexander1970 said:


> Banned - You forget the Banned Quote....so you will burn in Hell.......ell.......ell.......har har har harrrr....


Thanks for my summer vacation might be nice compared to what I have now.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 19, 2022)

Randqalan said:


> Thanks for my summer vacation might be nice compared to what I have now.


Banned because you play against the Rules of this Thread and you must be punished ! 

So......



Spoiler: WARNING GORE AND BLOOD !!!


----------



## Randqalan (Sep 19, 2022)

Alexander1970 said:


> Banned because you play against the Rules of this Thread and you must be punished !
> 
> So......
> 
> ...



Dead but remember I will revive .


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 19, 2022)

Randqalan said:


> Dead but remember I will revive .



Banned because there is no hope for you...


----------



## Randqalan (Sep 19, 2022)

Alexander1970 said:


> Banned because there is no hope for you...


How I know this a steak or is steek o well both kill my heart.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 19, 2022)

Randqalan said:


> How I know this a steak or is steek o well both kill my heart.



Banned because a real good prepared Steak must make "Mooooo" on the Plate.....


----------



## Randqalan (Sep 19, 2022)

Alexander1970 said:


> Banned because a real good prepared Steak must make "Mooooo" on the Plate.....




Heart


----------



## sombrerosonic (Sep 19, 2022)

Randqalan said:


> Heart


banned for hearts


----------



## Randqalan (Sep 19, 2022)

sombrerosonic said:


> banned for hearts


Life ban to living.


----------



## Gep_Etto (Sep 20, 2022)

Randqalan said:


> Life ban to living.


Banned right out of the Pattern. By Banfire.


----------



## sombrerosonic (Sep 20, 2022)

Banned for being a dog


----------



## Gep_Etto (Sep 21, 2022)

Banned because you wish you were a dog too.


----------



## Shape (Sep 21, 2022)

Banned for trying to Tom Sawyer us into believing we want to have your dog curse.


----------



## sombrerosonic (Sep 21, 2022)

Gep_Etto said:


> Banned because you wish you were a dog too.


Banned for thinking i wanted to be a dog


----------



## Gep_Etto (Sep 21, 2022)

Shape said:


> Banned for trying to Tom Sawyer us into believing we want to have your dog curse.


Banned because I'd never heard "Tom Sawyer" used as a verb and I loved it.


----------



## AncientBoi (Sep 21, 2022)

Gep_Etto said:


> Banned because I'd never heard "Tom Sawyer" used as a verb and I loved it.



Banned because I think you're the one who chewed on my shoe


----------



## Gep_Etto (Sep 21, 2022)

Banned because that's a false accusation, I did not chew on your right shoe.


----------



## AncientBoi (Sep 21, 2022)

Gep_Etto said:


> Banned because that's a false accusation, I did not chew on your right shoe.



Banned for chewing up my left one.


----------



## Gep_Etto (Sep 22, 2022)

Banned because damn, you got me.


----------



## sombrerosonic (Sep 22, 2022)

Gep_Etto said:


> Banned because damn, you got me.


Banned for being got at


----------



## AncientBoi (Sep 22, 2022)

Banned for Got Being.


----------



## Gep_Etto (Sep 22, 2022)

Banned cuz I ain't got it so you can't get it.


----------



## sombrerosonic (Sep 22, 2022)

banned for not getting it


----------



## AncientBoi (Sep 22, 2022)

Banned for making me sad


----------



## sombrerosonic (Sep 22, 2022)

Banned for making me feel empathy to you


----------



## AncientBoi (Sep 22, 2022)

Banned cuz I tawry


----------



## Shape (Sep 23, 2022)

Banned for telling me there would be snacks at this party when, in fact, _there are no snacks at this party._


----------



## Gep_Etto (Sep 23, 2022)

Banned because there were several snacks at the party, but I arrived before you did.


----------



## sombrerosonic (Sep 23, 2022)

Banned for eating all the snacks. YOU DIDNT LEAVE ANY FOR ME


----------



## Gep_Etto (Sep 23, 2022)

Banned because you're a snack so if I did leave some for you it would be cannibalism.


----------



## sombrerosonic (Sep 23, 2022)

Banned for trying to eat me, thats NO good


----------



## Gep_Etto (Sep 24, 2022)

Banned because I was going to write a comment about 



Spoiler



that depending on what exactly you mean by eating you


 but then I remembered that there are minors on this site so yeah, there's totally just one way to interpret that comment you made and everybody here was found in a cabbage patch as a baby.

Except for Petey, he was hanging out near the strawberry bushes playing with that hard-to-spot elephant with painted nails who liked to hide there when people told jokes about him. A description which is almost as long as the jokes themselves.


----------



## Shape (Sep 24, 2022)

Banned for getting _politically correct _and _caring _about the _children._

We _*Nintendon't* _do that here.


----------



## Gep_Etto (Sep 24, 2022)

Banned because children are the future and the futures market is currently booming*


*This comment does not constitute investment advice. Do not take investment advice from dogs. Do not take advice _about taking investment advice from dogs_ from dogs.


----------



## AncientBoi (Sep 24, 2022)

Banned for being a dog.

Now that my conscious is clear, Thinks about eating a hot dog for lunch today.


----------



## Gep_Etto (Sep 24, 2022)

Banned for putting sausages in your mouth.


----------



## AncientBoi (Sep 24, 2022)

Gep_Etto said:


> Banned for putting sausages in your mouth.



Nah.

Banned for not knowing that "I" only put the REAL thing in my mouth.


----------



## Gep_Etto (Sep 24, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> Nah.
> 
> Banned for not knowing that "I" only put the REAL thing in my mouth.


Banned for reminding me of this awful advertisement from the '50s that would absolutely not fly today.


----------



## AncientBoi (Sep 25, 2022)

Gep_Etto said:


> Banned for reminding me of this awful advertisement from the '50s that would absolutely not fly today.



Banned for making me want More.


----------



## Gep_Etto (Sep 25, 2022)

Banned for being greedy and wanting two weiners. Which reminded me of something else awful, but thankfully it's in Portuguese so I can't post it.


----------



## trepp0 (Sep 26, 2022)

You is be banned for anime propile ficturea


----------



## sombrerosonic (Sep 26, 2022)

trepp said:


> You is be banned for anime propile ficturea


Banned for having a hyper-realistic troll face


----------



## Gep_Etto (Sep 26, 2022)

Banned for doing drugs and thinking that the word "realistic" belongs anywhere near that hideous 3D rendering of a troll face, even with "hyper" as a bodyguard.


----------



## sombrerosonic (Sep 26, 2022)

Banned for thinking i do drugs


----------



## Gep_Etto (Sep 26, 2022)

Banned for pretending that you don't


----------



## sombrerosonic (Sep 26, 2022)

Gep_Etto said:


> Banned for pretending that you don't


Banned for trying to pin your drug problem on me.


----------



## Hayato213 (Sep 26, 2022)

sombrerosonic said:


> Banned for trying to pin your drug problem on me.



Banned for failing to get a kiss from Polly.


----------



## sombrerosonic (Sep 26, 2022)

Hayato213 said:


> Banned for failing to get a kiss from Polly.


Banned for thinking im a girl .... im not gay


----------



## Gep_Etto (Sep 26, 2022)

Banned for _non sequitur_. Reading your comment, it seems like you're claiming that all girls are gay.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Oct 16, 2022)

YOU ARE BANNED BECAUSE YOU ARE A LOWER LEVEL!


----------



## Gep_Etto (Oct 17, 2022)

Banned because higher stats often hide lower skill.


----------



## sombrerosonic (Oct 17, 2022)

You are banned for cheating in your siggy


----------



## Gep_Etto (Oct 17, 2022)

sombrerosonic said:


> You are banned for cheating in your siggy


And YOU are banned for judging, when we all carry the burden of the Original Cheat from when Eve exploited a wallhack to get to the Forbidden Fruit DLC before it was officially released.


----------



## sombrerosonic (Oct 17, 2022)

Gep_Etto said:


> And YOU are banned for judging, when we all carry the burden of the Original Cheat from when Eve exploited a wallhack to get to the Forbidden Fruit DLC before it was officially released.


Banned for mixing Christianity and cheats together


----------



## Gep_Etto (Oct 17, 2022)

sombrerosonic said:


> Banned for mixing Christianity and cheats together


Banned because the Bible is full of cheats, like Jesus using noclip to walk on water, creating health items (fish and bread) out of nowhere, hex editing common items (water) into rare items (wine) and many, many more. I'm not exactly innovating here.


----------



## BaamAlex (Oct 31, 2022)

Gep_Etto said:


> Banned because the Bible is full of cheats, like Jesus using noclip to walk on water, creating health items (fish and bread) out of nowhere, hex editing common items (water) into rare items (wine) and many, many more. I'm not exactly innovating here.


Banned because for being late since '88


----------



## sombrerosonic (Oct 31, 2022)

BaamAlex said:


> Banned because for being late since '88


banned for reusing a joke used several times


----------



## AncientBoi (Nov 1, 2022)

sombrerosonic said:


> banned for reusing a joke used several times



Banned for counting the times it was said.


----------



## sombrerosonic (Nov 1, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> Banned for counting the times it was said.


Banned for trying to defend a ban


----------



## AncientBoi (Nov 1, 2022)

sombrerosonic said:


> Banned for trying to defend a ban



Banned for thinking I was Defending a Ban


----------



## Gep_Etto (Nov 1, 2022)

Banned because it looks like you got a promotion. "*THE* Gay Warlord"? What extra perks did you get?


----------



## AncientBoi (Nov 1, 2022)

Banned for making me think of "Perks"


----------



## Gep_Etto (Nov 2, 2022)

Banned for your new Anorexic Big Daddy profile pic.


----------



## AncientBoi (Nov 2, 2022)

Banned for not mentioning that it's from the game Dead Space.


----------



## Gep_Etto (Nov 2, 2022)

Banned because I didn't know that. It sure does look like a Big Daddy from Bioshock after going on the North Korea diet for a few months...


----------



## sombrerosonic (Nov 2, 2022)

Banned for not knowing


----------



## AncientBoi (Nov 2, 2022)

sombrerosonic said:


> Banned for not knowing



Banned for putting Salt on the wound


----------



## sombrerosonic (Nov 2, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> Banned for putting Salt on the wound


Banned for thinking i had salt


----------



## AncientBoi (Nov 2, 2022)

Banned for NOT having salt.

or possibly no pepper either


----------



## sombrerosonic (Nov 2, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> Banned for NOT having salt.
> 
> or possibly no pepper either


Banned for thinking i didn't have pepper, I have some, very spicy.


----------



## AncientBoi (Nov 2, 2022)

Banned for way to spicy pepper


----------



## Gep_Etto (Nov 2, 2022)

Banned because "too spicy" is a phrase only found in the vocabulary of the weak.


----------



## sombrerosonic (Nov 2, 2022)

Gep_Etto said:


> Banned because "too spicy" is a phrase only found in the vocabulary of the weak.


Banned for calling "Too Spicy" a weak word


----------



## AncientBoi (Nov 2, 2022)

Banned for saying what I was gonna say first


----------



## Gep_Etto (Nov 2, 2022)

Both of you are banned because you can't ice the spice.


----------



## MikeyTaylorGaming (Nov 10, 2022)

Banned for turning up late for 34 Years.


----------



## AncientBoi (Nov 10, 2022)

Banned for playing Mikey Talor Gaming


----------



## Gep_Etto (Nov 11, 2022)

MikeyTaylorGaming said:


> Banned for turning up late for 34 Years.


Banned because you actually managed to post this comment on my 34th birthday.


----------



## AncientBoi (Nov 11, 2022)

Banned for not telling me it was.


 *Happy Birthday !*


----------



## Gep_Etto (Nov 11, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> Banned for not telling me it was.
> 
> 
> *Happy Birthday !*


Banned you very much for the birthday wishes, my friend.


----------



## sombrerosonic (Nov 11, 2022)

Gep_Etto said:


> Banned you very much for the birthday wishes, my friend.


Banned for banning someone for wishing you happy birthday


----------



## Gep_Etto (Nov 13, 2022)

Banned for misspelling "traumatize".


----------



## sombrerosonic (Nov 13, 2022)

Gep_Etto said:


> Banned for misspelling "traumatize".


banned for being a grammer police. No one like that


----------



## AncientBoi (Nov 13, 2022)

sombrerosonic said:


> banned for being a grammer police. No one like that


Banned for liking that


----------



## Gep_Etto (Nov 14, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> Banned for liking that


Banned because that that I like that


----------



## AncientBoi (Nov 14, 2022)

Banned for being tongue tied 

Even in your PFP it's tongue tied


----------



## Gep_Etto (Nov 15, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> Banned for being tongue tied
> 
> Even in your PFP it's tongue tied


Banned for not appreciating a good tounguing.


----------



## AncientBoi (Nov 15, 2022)

Gep_Etto said:


> Banned for not appreciating a good tounguing.



Banned because I DO appreciate it.


----------



## Gep_Etto (Nov 15, 2022)

Banned because ewwwww


----------



## AncientBoi (Nov 16, 2022)

Banned for ewwww-ing


----------



## Gep_Etto (Nov 16, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> Banned for ewwww-ing


Banned for *ewe*-ing. Mother's milk in a cup!


----------



## AncientBoi (Nov 16, 2022)

Are you sure it was mothers' milk I was doing what the pic suggested? 


Banned for the wrong eww type


----------



## Gep_Etto (Nov 16, 2022)

Alright, then. How about... banned for mew-ing?


----------



## AncientBoi (Nov 16, 2022)

Nope.

Banned for not Woooof ing.


----------



## Gep_Etto (Nov 16, 2022)

Banned for rough woofing.


----------



## AncientBoi (Nov 16, 2022)

Banned for light Woofing


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Nov 16, 2022)

Banned for any kind of woofing.


----------



## AncientBoi (Nov 16, 2022)

Banned cause your PFP is Not the Woofing kind.


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Nov 16, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> Banned cause your PFP is Not the Woofing kind.


Banned for contemplating my PFP.


----------



## AncientBoi (Nov 16, 2022)

Banned for making me look up the word  "contemplating"


jk


----------



## Gep_Etto (Nov 16, 2022)

M4x1mumReZ said:


> Banned for contemplating my PFP.


Banned because is your pfp that dude from Killer Instinct? Massive nostalgia.


----------



## AncientBoi (Nov 16, 2022)

Gep_Etto said:


> Banned because is your pfp that dude from Killer Instinct? Massive nostalgia.



I have something more massive than that.   

oh wait [looks down]. nvr mind.

Banned for nostalgia


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Nov 16, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> I have something more massive than that.


Banned for getting horny.


----------



## AncientBoi (Nov 16, 2022)

M4x1mumReZ said:


> Banned for getting horny.



Banned for not reading the edited part


----------



## Gep_Etto (Nov 16, 2022)

M4x1mumReZ said:


> Banned for getting horny.


Banned because if you mess with the bull, you get the horns.


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Nov 16, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> Banned for not reading the edited part


Banned because I did.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 16, 2022



Gep_Etto said:


> Banned because if you mess with the bull, you get the horns.


Banned because if you mess with Fulgore, he'll fuck you up.


----------



## Gep_Etto (Nov 16, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> Banned for not reading the edited part


Banned because that's the second time in a row you beat me by just a few seconds


----------



## AncientBoi (Nov 16, 2022)

Bans Both of you for making me laugh so hard.      

2 in one shot


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Nov 16, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> Bans Both of you for making me laugh so hard.


Banned for saying that you're hard.


----------



## Gep_Etto (Nov 16, 2022)

M4x1mumReZ said:


> Banned because if you mess with Fulgore, he'll fuck you up.


Banned because if you mess with Cinder, you're the tinder.


M4x1mumReZ said:


> Banned for saying that you're hard.


Doublebanned because he's both hard and difficult and thanks to you he's going to miss his nap time.


----------



## AncientBoi (Nov 16, 2022)

Banned for ZZzzz


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Nov 16, 2022)

Banned for sleeping with no explanation.


----------



## AncientBoi (Nov 16, 2022)

Banned for waking me up to read that


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Nov 16, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> Banned for waking me up to read that


Banned for getting angry at me for no reason.


----------



## AncientBoi (Nov 16, 2022)

Banned for thinking I was angry


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Nov 16, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> Banned for thinking I was angry


Banned because you was.


----------



## AncientBoi (Nov 16, 2022)

Banned for a past tense quote


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Dec 8, 2022)

Banned by the electricity company.


----------



## AncientBoi (Dec 10, 2022)

Banned for reminding me of that


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Dec 10, 2022)

Banned because you was already reminded.


----------



## AncientBoi (Dec 10, 2022)

Banned for...........................................

Just BANNED


----------



## Gep_Etto (Dec 10, 2022)

Banning without a reason is in violation of chapter 5, section 2, paragraph 4 of the Banner's Association Legal Legislation.

Banned for violating the BALL.


----------



## AncientBoi (Dec 10, 2022)

Banned for bringing the banning law book into this


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Dec 16, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> Banned for bringing the banning law book into this


Banned for breaking laws


----------



## AncientBoi (Dec 16, 2022)

Banned because I fixed the Law


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Dec 20, 2022)

Banned because you're not the law maker.


----------



## AncientBoi (Dec 20, 2022)

Banned for your Lawless Ban


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Dec 20, 2022)

Banned because your law didn't count as a law.


----------



## AncientBoi (Dec 20, 2022)

Benned as I throw the Law Book at you


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Dec 20, 2022)

Banned because you commited a crime, that being assault.


----------



## AncientBoi (Dec 20, 2022)

Banned as You were the instigator of it. 


today


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Dec 20, 2022)

Banned because I witnessed it all in my very eyes.


----------



## AncientBoi (Dec 20, 2022)

Banned for being a Peeping Tom


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Dec 21, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> Banned for being a Peeping Tom


Banned for peeping on everyone.

Hey, that rhymes.


----------



## AncientBoi (Dec 21, 2022)

Banned for Rhyming without a license


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Dec 21, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> Banned for Rhyming without a license


Banned because free speech doesn't require a license.


----------



## AncientBoi (Dec 21, 2022)

Banned because the Bobbies were sent to your home to talk to you about "Free Speach"


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Dec 23, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> Banned because the Bobbies were sent to your home to talk to you about "Free Speach"


Banned because they didn't


----------



## Gep_Etto (Dec 23, 2022)

Banned for filling out the wrong address in your Free Speech Request Form.


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Dec 23, 2022)

Gep_Etto said:


> Banned for filling out the wrong address in your Free Speech Request Form.


Banned because I'm granted for free speech, and you that does not.


----------



## BaamAlex (Dec 27, 2022)

M4x1mumReZ said:


> Banned because I'm granted for free speech, and you that does not.


Banned because you're too sylveon xD


----------



## Gep_Etto (Dec 27, 2022)

Banned because Sylveon is much better than "angry man turning into toothless Venom".


----------

